#ubuntu 2005-06-20
<SeamusLP> Best you can do is complain to macromedia, and good luck, because I can tell you they don't give a crap.
<dennis> lol
<dennis> Are there any free online javascript messengers or something?
<dennis> Java maybe?
<bpuccio> dennis: does she have windows?  if so, she can use netmeeting to talk to your gnomemeeting
<dennis> hmm
<Seveas> dennis, for which messenging network?
<fishie> use gaim?
<JDahl> dennis, if you just need an IM client go for jabber
<dennis> Well...
<squinn> Myspace IM
<dennis> It doesn't work in linux
<dennis> That is what we have been using
<Tuxicity> bpuccio, can a "blackout" brake an onboard network adapter through an ethernet cable?
<zenrox> gaim will do yahoo,aol, icq,msn ,jabber ,irc, etc...
<JDahl> dennis, that's opensource and available on all platforms - and gaim supports it
<Seveas> Tuxicity, possibly
<david> is jabber an all purpose IM client?
<jesus> Hi
<JDahl> david, yes
<dennis> No the problem is..she can't install anything...
<zukalk> last time i checked, jabber is a protocol
<dennis> It has to be webbased
<Tuxicity> Seveas, but the router (which is in the middle) is fine..
<SeamusLP> dennis:  If you use yahoo messenger, I think she can use a java-based yahoo messenger client
<Seveas> Tuxicity, weirder things have happened
<dennis> hmm
<SeamusLP> dennis:  Or she can use a java applet to connect to IRC
<tommy2toes> hi
<JAyRULE> yes!!  esound output works! thanks guys
<Seveas> Tuxicity, you can check the physical connection with: sudo mii-diag eth0
<tommy2toes> I came from windows XP and Ubuntu rules!!!
<Seveas> (if eth0 is the card of course)
<JAyRULE> it was set to oss
<Seveas> tommy2toes, welcome aboard!
<tommy2toes> :)
<tommy2toes> thanks
<jesus> nvidia drivers during installation process give a message that cant find cc compilation program
<seth_k> dennis: http://webmessenger.msn.com is an online version of MSN, you could use that?
<dennis> hmm
<dennis> Okay :D
<jesus> how can I see if is installed?
<Seveas> jesus, you should use the nvidia drivers from ubuntu
<Seveas> they don't need to be compiled
<jesus> gcc is installed
<fishie> something in my trash says it can't be deleted because i dont have permissions to modify the parent directory...but i changed the permissions on it to 777
<Seveas> jesus, install build-essential
<black13> jesus, love you man!
<jesus> i think the nvidia drivers form ubuntu dont have open gl libraries, right?
<Seveas> jesus, rofl, of course they have..
<SeamusLP> dennis:  Not sure if you can access web messenger in linux, but you can use GAIM to connect to MSN, and she can use web messenger in windows...
<mjr> jesus, the restricted section has the opengl drivers
<matthew_w> Is it possible to get more complicated games ( like star wars Knights of the old republic ) to run under Wine?
<puki> hi
<johan> can you use a router as a bridge
<zenrox> jesus, read www.ubuntuguide.org for nvidia driver install
<jesus> ok, thanks
<steven_> Hello everyone.  I'm new to ubuntu, and relatively new to linux in general.  I'm trying to use Synaptic to install iptraf, and I get an MD5Sum mismatch error.  Is this a problem with the packages at the server, or is there something wrong with my configuration.  I've never had any problems like this before.  Thanks!
<Seveas> zenrox, NO!
<^thehatsrule^> matthew_w, sure
<Seveas> zenrox,jesus: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Seveas> ubuntuguide is evil
<mjr> johan, well, no, if it's only a router :)
<matthew_w> ^thehatsrule^ - should I just try it, then?
<fishie> ah im not the owner of those files
<^thehatsrule^> lol Seveas
<jesus> ok thank you
<^thehatsrule^> matthew_w, sure
<puki> list
<JAyRULE> whats the name of the update package for flash?
<david> steven, according to seveas, sudo sed -e 's/us.archive/archive/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list ..i had the same problem and that fixed it
<steven_> thanks david
<david> thank seveas ^^
<deansweb2004> how do you make the smb shortcuts appear in my computer?
<steven_> thanks seveas, lol
<dennis> Has anyone here installed cedega cvs?
<david> im installing dx9wine but its similar in installation i thin
<SeamusLP> deansweb2004:  Will it show up if you do places -> connec to server?
<deansweb2004> no
<deansweb2004> ive done that and ive connected
<deansweb2004> but it shows up in network servers
<SeamusLP> deansweb2004:  I think you could probably mount it to /mnt and have it show up, but I'm not sure how to do that... may want to check the wiki
<david> dennis, http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45
<jesus> I got this message installing the drivers :
<jesus> apt-get install nvidia-glx
<jesus> E: No se pudo bloquear /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Recurso no disponible temporalmente)
<jesus> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<deansweb2004> is their any other way?
<PhantomFreak> I've got a little problem with GAIM for some reason it isn't showing it's logo in the top right... So now when I close my buddy list it disconnects me... How do I fix it?
<Seveas> jesus, please do not paste in here
<JDahl> jesus, did you use sudo with apt-get?
<dennis> apt-get install cvs build-essential bison flex-old libasound2-dev x-window-system-dev libpng12-dev libjpeg62-dev libfreetype6-dev libxrender-dev libttf2 libttf-dev libsdl1.2-dev libsdl-ttf2.0-dev libsdl-net1.2-dev libsdl-gfx1.2-dev msttcorefonts libfontconfig1-dev
<Seveas> jesus, and close synaptica and all other package managers before doing apt-get
<zukalk> jesus, make sure Synaptic is not runnin'
<dennis> Would that work in Ubuntu?
<jesus> im in a su session
<david> eh i tried, i had problems
<Seveas> dennis, i have doubts about msttcorefonts, but the rest should work
<dennis> k
<SeamusLP> PhantomFreak:  Did you add the notification area applet to your gnome-panel?
<dennis> should I do that in sudo or not?
<zukalk> PhantomFreak: it's a Gaim plugin
<david> dennis, i downloaded each individual but it might work better for u
<zukalk> you have to enable it first
<dennis> I'm going to install cedega cvs
<hypa7ia> msttcorefonts should work fine, i just installed them
<SeamusLP> zukalk:  Isn't it enabled by default?
<zukalk> SeamusLP i think not
<sandyeggoboy> whenever i logout, i always have to "kill" the X session and reboot before i can see the display. How can I fix this?
<PhantomFreak> That fixed it... I was fiddling with the plugins a few days ago, musta have accidentally removed it!
<PhantomFreak> thank you!
<zukalk> oh btw, SeamusLP, whenever i kill gnome-panel, apps like Gaim are killed too (or at least the tray icon dissapears). is this a GNOME or Ubuntu bug?
<SeamusLP> zukalk:  Hard to say, it doesn't kill some apps for me
<david> anyone in here sucessfully install Cedega CVS?
<zukalk> but it does kill Gaim?
<SeamusLP> Yeah
<zukalk> hm, so at least i'm not alone
<matthew_w> Do I need an MP3 plugin for Beep Media Player?  It hangs when I play them.
<SeamusLP> Probably some issue with the implementation of the plugin, or some gnome-panel bug
<david> matthew_w, yah: gstreamer0.8-mad
<SeamusLP> zukalk:  Aha, try loading gaim from the command line and doing killall gnome-panel
<Tuxicity> Seveas, it says "eth0: 100baseTX-FD, link OK" but I cant PING anything at all!
<SeamusLP> zukalk:  Looks like an issue with gaim itself
<zukalk> SeamusLP: oh yeah, nice one
<steven_> saveas and david, your 'sed' command did fix my problem.  thanks to both of you.
<SeamusLP> It may be already fixed, you should try getting the latest version from gaim.sourceforge.net
<caonex> can anybody tell me how to read a kernel image and be able to see the kernel it belongs to.
<zukalk> SeamusLP, too lazy for that, i'll wait till it's in the repositories ;)
<matthew_w> Hey, I installed that gstreamer, but beep media player still hangs, ideas?
<SeamusLP> zukalk, looks like you'll be waiting for breezy then
<zukalk> SeamusLP, i don't mind waiting :)
<zukalk> only 4 months left anyway
<Tuxicity> How come I cant PING anything, but my network adapter seems to be detected?
<Seveas> matthew_w, change the output plugin of beep to esound
<Seveas> Tuxicity, do you have an ip address?
<quam> if he's here, he has an ip address :p
<Tuxicity> Seveas, well i defined it myself (static IP)
<concept10> someone help please: I keep getting this while trying to extract some tars gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file
<concept10> tar: Child returned status 1
<david> steven_, no problem
<SeamusLP> he has multiple boxes, I think, quam.
<seth_k> concept10: corrupt file probably
<Seveas> Tuxicity, and you cannot even ping your router?
<concept10> I get that from CLI and Archive manager
<quam> seamus: yeah i wasn't exactly paying attention to the full conversation :p
<Tuxicity> Seveas, mii says "link OK"
<magnumbi> Hi everyone, is anyone having problems with the Ubuntu apt repositories today?  I keep getting failures due to mismatched MD5 sums.
<Tuxicity> Seveas, no I cant ping router or anything!
<seth_k> magnumbi, see topic
<Miks> mm, does somebody know how can i add some email inbox monitor in the gnome panel?
<SeamusLP> magnumbi:  check out /topic
<Seveas> concept10, download the file againt it's corrupt
<concept10> seth_k, everyfile I download I am getting those errors. Do you think I need to reinstall tar?
<Seveas> magnumbi: To switch to a working mirror type the following:  sudo sed -e 's/us.archive/archive/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update
<magnumbi> SesamusLP - Thanks
<dennis> dennis@ubuntu:~$ cvscedega
<dennis> bash: cvscedega: command not found
<dennis> :(
<seth_k> concept10, where are you getting it from? probably just corrupt in general
<matthew_w> Another thing, why is my laptop so unbearably quiet, even with volume at max
<caonex> i am having problems with apt and some kernel images: linux-image-2.6.10-5-386
<caonex>  linux-image-2.6.11-1-386
<caonex> . It says they cannot be installed and give me the same error everytime i use apt-get, any ideas?
<caonex> how to solve it?
<KarlosII> hmm new release of freeciv is pending http://www.freeciv.org/index.php/NEWS-2.0.2
<matthew_w> (didn't happen back when I had windoze on it, so it's not the laptop)
<Seveas> caonex, md5sum mismatch?
<magnumbi> SeamusLP: Thanks again
<concept10> seth_k, downloaded ndiswrapper 1.1.tar.gz from the projects sourceforce site
<dennis> I just installed cedegacvs
<dennis> then did dennis@ubuntu:~$ cvscedega
<dennis> bash: cvscedega: command not found
<dennis> :/
<moquist> any advice on how to fix the perl "setting locale failed" warnings?  the locale package is installed...
<syntaxerror64> what is the difference between mkfs and mke2fs?
<SeamusLP> KarlosII:  What's new in this release -- awesome 3d graphics?
<concept10> is ndiswrapper 1.1 avail in the normal repos?
<seth_k> no
<KarlosII> seamus
<seth_k> concept10, and then tar -xvzf ndiswrapperblahblah.tar.gz ?
<djm62> syntaxerror64: mkfs can make several different filesystems, it's just a wrapper
<KarlosII> http://freeciv.org/~jdorje/amplio.png
<Seveas> syntaxerror64, mkfs can make other filesystem types too...
<djm62> (I think...)
<Seveas> djm62, good thinking :)
* KarlosII peaks at the #freeciv channel
<syntaxerror64> Seveas, djm62: thank you
<moquist> syntaxerror64: it's in the mkfs man-page
<moquist> (what Seveas and djm62 said)
<SeamusLP> KarlosII:  Isometric, good enough
<KarlosII> who is it that handles backports
<Seveas> KarlosII, JohnDong
<seth_k> concept10, try this link: http://voxel.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-1.2.tar.gz
<caonex> Seveas, i do not think so, it just says that oculd not create initrd image.
<seth_k> concept10, then tar -xvzf ndiswrapper-1.2.tar.gz
<penguinparty> What does it mean If I get an MD5Sum mismatch error when doing an apt-get install
<Seveas> caonex, ehw...
<KarlosII> Seveas, ah
<Seveas> caonex, DO NOT reboot
<seth_k> penguinparty, see /topic
<penguinparty> how do I get that package anyways
<Seveas> penguinparty: To switch to a working mirror type the following:  sudo sed -e 's/us.archive/archive/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update
<KarlosII> Seveas, is package src into a deb pretty easy?
<KarlosII> <grins>
<caonex> Seveas, the same thing happened to my dad and he rebooted but luckly i had another image compiled.
<djm62> penguinparty: it means that the md5sum is not taken from the archive you're downloading...it may or may not be a problem
<Seveas> yeah, have another image ready
<caonex> Seveas, how can i fix that?
<Seveas> and file a bug report about this error
<Seveas> caonex, ENOIDEA
<matthew_w> Which plugin do I use to play wmv, avi, mpg, etc. movies for totem (additionally, for DVD's)
* Seveas off to bed now, cya all
<penguinparty> djm62: so how do I fix it? Im using a canadian mirror
<seth_k> penguinparty: sudo sed -e 's/ca.archive/archive/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update
<caonex> Seveas, i am compiling 11.11 now. Look i am using the image for my dad but his realtek card does not seem to respond but can be configured and read using network-admin. I compiled its driver built-in, however, it does not seem to work, anything i might have missed?
<djm62> penguinparty: what you're being told, I guess
<caonex> Seveas, i did not install anything for ppp since his connection is broadband (cable)
<penguinparty> dosent that defeat the idea of a mirror? removing the ca. host?
<caonex> Seveas, should i have?
<Spug> Is there some way to free RAM or swap?
<kvidell> penguinparty: Well... when the mirrors are down, what choice do you have? :)
<Spug> Something must be hogging
<moquist> Spug: kill processes
<moquist> ;)
<Spug> I have
<Spug> It's not going down
<penguinparty> kvidell: I think that the ca mirror is up . . . just this one package md5sum dosnt work. . . I just pulled a bunch of other stuff from it
<moquist> Spug: oh.  run 'top' and sort by memory usage?
<Spug> I think something has hogged some RAM or swap space and then not freed it when it was done
<Spug> or somethinf
<Spug> g
<drummer87> hi all, i have enabled backports and update-notifier wants to upgrade 44 packages.. should i let it if they're from backports?
<defz> hrm, topic might have solved my problem
<Guybrush|Numb> good evening everybody
<kvidell> Firefox adopion estimates are up to 8%
<kvidell> go firefox, go!
<moquist> Spug: but it's the kernel that should free memory when a process ends, even if that process leaked the memory
<|QuaD-_> anyone here use the ubuntu hula packages?
<defz> is there an easy way to get my apt-get stuff from archive instead of us.archive?
<kvidell> yay hula. *is novell certified*
<djm62> penguinparty: if the package won't install, it's a problem, but more likely the md5sum hasn't been regenerated and it will be if you give it some time
<Spug> moquist: hmm :/
<seth_k> djm62, if you notice /topic, us mirror is having issues, and ca mirror is the same machine as us mirror
<drummer87> are the backports packages ok to use normally? or are they only for if one want's something specific?
<dooglus> Spug, do this:    ps -lef | sort +9n | tail
<seth_k> djm62, so moving to http://archive.ubuntu.com is the answer for now
<dooglus> it will show you the 10 biggest processes
<penguinparty>  ok thanks
<Alia25> Ohh so many people in here :)
<dooglus> what's the last one?
<Alia25> How nice..
<david> is there something wrong when it takes more than 45 minutes to compile something
<dooglus> david: depends what the something is
<djm62> seth_k: cheers...
<defz> do i just comment all my us.archive lines in my sources.list?
<david> its dx9wine
<matthew_w> Hello, Totem doesn't want to run movie files, any ideas?
<dooglus> david: do you see the compilation making progress?
<dooglus> matthew_w: movie files aren't executable.
<matthew_w> Excuse me then, totem doesn't want to open movie files... any ideas
<Alia25> I'm trying to install ubuntu on my other machine since i love it so on this one, but when the partitioning starts it ends up to 33% and gives this error that it cannot write filesystem table.
<david> dooglus, it's hidden, the script just has little tips that keeps showing
<dooglus> david: I never tried compiling that.  I don't know if 45 minutes is reasonable or not.
<|QuaD-_> kvidell: so do you use hula?
<dooglus> I've seen kernel compiles take over an hour before though
<Rocha> matthew_w, install totem-xine
<david> dooglus, have u ever compiled wine?
<defz> Ok, I'm trying to apt-get mplayer-586.  It depends on libgii.  However, libgii is only available on us.archive.ubuntu.com and its broken.  So how do I finish the installation?
<dooglus> david: no, I've never got anything useful from wine at all.  I've tried 3 times now, but it just crashes each time
<david> :(
<mae> defz: use a different archive make jujst archive.ubuntu.com instead of us.archive.ubuntu.com us is borked for some reason
<defz> libgii isn't showing up on archive.ubuntu.com
<mae> did you do apt-get update?
<defz> yeah
<mae> hmm
<mae> do you have marillat repo?
<defz> no
<mae> hmm i thought mplayer was only on marillat
<seth_k> it's called libgii0, and is in main
<seth_k> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/libs/libgii0
<Gskillet> does anyone know why my wireless card seems to be renamed something different on every reboot?  eth1, wifi0, wlan0?
* Alia25 clicks with her nails while waiting patently for a reply
<mae> Gskillet: computer ghost
<seth_k> Alia25, maybe try a chkdsk /f in Windows
<seth_k> Alia25, sounds like a deeper problem than just Ubuntu
<warty> nick?
<Alia25> seth_k, the thing is the partinioning started so there are no os on the machine, so i can't chkdsk
<mae> Alia25: is this after wiping out the partition table and starting anew or is this just a freeze/error in the installer?
<maruko`> can i install ubuntu on a partition with data on it?
<Alia25> mae, it starts, but error stops the installer after 33%
<seth_k> Alia25, maybe boot from some sort of disk like the System Rescue CD and do a long format
<lonewolff> maruko`: do you want to keep the data thats on it?
<moquist> Alia25: if you're comfortable on the command line you can overwrite the partition table with dd (I'm sure there are other ways to do it, but that's the one I use)
<warty> may?
<}x{|CeRbErUs> how do u send a message directly to all your ssh users on your server???
<maruko`> lonewolff, yes
<mae> Alia25: probably an issue with the new installer on that hardware. look at the boot options on the installer setup.. i think its f5 or something like that.. try acpi=off
<lonewolff> maruko`: then no, it would not be good to install to the same partition
<}x{|CeRbErUs> Like when it says: "The system is going down for a reboot NOW!"
<}x{|CeRbErUs> how do u manually send such a message to al users active on the system
<Alia25> mae, Hey now, i'm not that technical :D
<maruko`> lonewolff, why ? the file is the linuxkernel2.6.11 and it's a pain to download again because I'm only on dialup
<mae> Alia25: well sometimes you gotta be :) linux isn't that polished yet, just give it a shot, when it says "press enter to boot" try this option: acpi=off
<mae> then hit enter
<Alia25> mae, ok.. one sec :D
<mae> acpi is still buggy
<Alia25> don't go anywhere :D
<lonewolff> maruko`: the installer formats your partitions by default im sure
<maruko`> lonewolff, cant i just skip the parition/format part ?
<moquist> mae: you really think acpi would have something to do with a partitioning problem?  could be, but I wouldn't have guessed so myself.
<djm62> maruko`: you could resize and create a spare partition, shift your data onto that, and install ubuntu on the rest
<mae> moquist: She said it stops at 33 percent.. i'm just guessing it is something buggy in the kernel.. thats all. acpi is a logical place to start trying it out :)
<matthew_w> Possible to play .wmv files in Linux?
<xirtam> i have dependencie problem doing an upgrade from debian/sid to ubuntu ... python2.4-pyorbit cannot be installed ... dpkg returns an error code (1) ... any ideas about that?
<Alia25> ahh crap, where is =? hehe
<maruko`> is there any tool on linux to merge to partitions?
<maruko`> is there any tool on linux to merge two partitions?
<djm62> matthew_w: yeah, you can use mplayer
<MobyTurbo> matthew_w, mplayer or vlc
<matthew_w> Is there a plugin for xine, so I don't have to have 4502 video players?
<mae> moquist: i've had some fairly odd problems with the installer myself, alot have been ironed out but sometimes it just fails for no reason.. many times it is the kernel.. local apic and acpi are still buggy .. not stable yet..and they are enabled in the default kernel
<djm62> maruko`: I don't think so, but you can resize partitions, and destroy them, and achieve the same effect
<mae> Alia25: at the command line just try "acpi=off" without the quotes
<mae> then hit enter
<djm62> maruko`: assuming you have enough space to play with, which I know isn't everyone
<mae> i doubt it will do anything but its worth a shot :O)
<moquist> Alia25: at the boot "command line", that is.
<defz> *sighs* i downloaded the libgii packages, but it doesn't work
<Alia25> mae: hmm: "could not find kernel image: acpi=off"
<defz> i just want to watch a damn movie :/
<mae> ack
<mae> whats the syntax
<mae> mmm
<mae> hold on a sec ok
<mae> your using the 5.04 livecd right?
<Alia25> yes
<lonewolff> do you not just add noacpi to the end of the kernel boot line in grub
<moquist> Alia25: and if that doesn't work I'd recommend overwriting your partition table completely.  speak up if you want to try that and I'll try to talk you through it.
<mae> Alia25: try "noacpi"
<Alia25> same mae
<xirtam> is there a way to force apt-get to install a certain package even on dependency problems?
<maruko`> djm62, so ill split my reiserfs parition into partition a and b ? then afterwards delete parition a? and then parition a will merge to parition b?
<Alia25> only this time its for the noacpi :D
<maruko`> partition*
<moquist> Alia25: try 'linux acpi=off'
<mae> Alia25: sorry its pci=noacpi
<moquist> mae: or that.  :-D
<mae> Alia25: actually try all this on one line mineaswell turn off all the buggy stuff: "noapic nolapic pci=noacpi"
<Alia25> no actually, moquist where right
<djm62> maruko`: you'll shrink your reiserfs partition, then create a new partition in the space, shift your data to the new partition, forget about it for the install (just don't overwrite it), then shift it to wherever you want on the new install, delete the new partition, and expand the old one
<confrey> hi everybody
<maruko`> how do i exand ? what tool should i use ?
<mae> moquist: acpi=off is a kernel parameter i know that but i think pci=noacpi is for the ubuntu initrd parameter..
<maruko`> parted ?
<djm62> maruko`: yeah...I think any partitioning tool can do that
<drummer87> does someone know if it's ok to upgrade packages from backports?
<black13> can dpkg install individual pakages to a directory
<djm62> maruko`: but it does depend on you having enough space for that, I'm afraid
<maruko`> i only have 8gb
<drummer87> (ie from ubuntu version to ubp version
<drummer87> )
<mae> Alia25: ya it looks like you do need the "linux" preceding the parameters
<maruko`> the backupfiles are only 185mb
<mae> i just tested it
<mae> Alia25: any luck?
<djm62> maruko`: ubuntu is only a couple of gig... that'll be find :)
<djm62> and fine
<JDahl> black13, dpkg installs packages in the standard directories, you cant change that
<seth_k> drummer87: backports version numbers are set so that anything in main repos that is >= is newer than them. So equal main and backports packages, package in official server should win
<maruko`> djm62, thanks
<Alia25> mae, nope :(
<drummer87> seth_k, 45 of them aren't winning.. (?!?)
<black13> JDahl, so i cant say dpkg a libc to /some/dir
<djm62> you get the space back, you might need a parted boot disk (or any boot CD with parted) for a couple of bits...read up and plan it out to keep yourself right
<seth_k> drummer87, give me an example version number set?
<Alia25> Couldn't create ext3-filesystem on partition #1 on IDE1 master (hda)
<moquist> Alia25: wanna try overwriting your partition table?
<mae> Alia25: try wiping out the entire partition table and starting from scratch.. i think the "automatic" option will do that.
<JDahl> black13, that's correct
<Alia25> moquist, love too if you show me :)
<moquist> Alia25: are you not already using teh "automatic" partitioning option?
<drummer87> gaim, file roller, acroread, gnome-menus, and others
<confrey> I have installed breezy, but X doesn't start; the last part of Xorg.0.log says : could not open default font 'fixed'; and before : fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc and so on
<Alia25> moquist, hum?
<seth_k> drummer87, you're running hoary?
<drummer87> seth_k, yes
<mae> Alia25: with the partitioner do you choose the "automatic" option or do you do it manually
<seth_k> confrey: check Breezy forum on http://ubuntuforums.org
<moquist> Alia25: when it asks you about partitioning, do you tell it where to put which partitions on which disk and what to mount where, or do you jsut go with the default option?
<black13> JDahl, then make a chroot install to that ?
<Alia25> automatically
<seth_k> confrey: TONS of threads about that, easy to solve
<mae> hm
<maruko`> djm62, lots of thanks. you just saved me from days of download
* djm62 redecides to stick with hoary
<seth_k> drummer87, hoary doesn't have newer packages than backports, so backports packages will install
<moquist> mae: do you know if the VTs are available at install-time?  I think so but I'm not 100% positive...
<seth_k> drummer87, once you upgrade to breezy backports packages should be replaced
<djm62> maruko`: I've been on narrow pipes myself ;)
<moquist> Alia25: hang on; I'm going to check something
<matthew_w> Hey - xine is having a hard time opening DVD's... I get "Error reading NAV packet"... ?
<mae> moquist: ya i think so.. i could check real fast
<maruko`> hey about the warthog live cd... how many space is available in the /root ??
<drummer87> seth_k, should i let the backports updates go ahead, even though they're unofficial?
<maruko`> i just saved 100+mb in there
<seth_k> drummer87, sure, backports are safe. don't use them if you don't want to update from them :D
<JDahl> black13, hmm... that might work, but I think you can screw up the apt database
<djm62> maruko`: you saved to the live cd?
<drummer87> thanks, seth_k
<black13> JDahl, how do you mean?
<moquist> mae: available if you switch and hit ENTER, right?
<JDahl> black13, dependencies, upgrades/removal etc
<matthew_w> Additionally, is there a way to make it so the default app for DVD's is XINE and not Totem?
<Alia25> moquist, he left
<maruko`> djm62, i saved some files to root's folder.. im booting from the live cd now
<confrey> seth_k, thanks
<moquist> Alia25: oh.  well, i found out what I needed to know, anyway.
<seth_k> confrey, if you can't find it, hit me up and I'll go find you the thread :)
<bassplayer> my ubuntu totem does'nt play any video file ? i already installed the m32 codecs, can anybody help me!
<djm62> maruko`: it's just in RAM I think... the liveCD is write-only
<maruko`> read-only
<moquist> Alia25: do you know how many hard drives this system has?  does it have only one, and are you installing Ubuntu on it?  I'm assuming so, but we need to be sure.
<djm62> and that ;)
<Alia25> moquist, 1
<maruko`> ok
<moquist> Alia25: type Alt+F2 and hit ENTER
<black13> JDahl, i am using deboostrap
<moquist> Alia25: (the plus sign isn't literal, in case that isn't clear)
<maruko`> what's the difference between ubuntu and debian?
<dennis> Can someone help me install cedega ...im lost ;(
<Alia25> moquist, on the boot: command line?
<moquist> Alia25: oh, just hit ENTER on the boot command line
<djm62> maruko`: if you have a swap partition, I think it uses that, so you aren't limited by physical ram
<moquist> Alia25: and then as soon as the next screen comes up hold down ALT and hit F2
<maruko`> djm62, oh ok..
<Mez> evening all
<dennis> Can anyone help me install cedega?
<dennis> I'm having problems...
<xolotl_> can anyone tell me how to decipher what /dev/dsp is linked to - I've got a dual sound card setup and both are fairly complex - what does attach to???
<david> dennis, whats up
<djm62> maruko`: ubuntu is more user oriented, and less concerned about absolute correctness
<wc_nix> anybody here?
<Mez> dennis - assuming you've paid for cedega, then you should be able to get support from them
<dennis> pm?
<wc_nix> i'm using irssi and it's all i can use atm
<bassplayer> my ubuntu totem does'nt play any video file ? i already installed the m32 codecs, can anybody help me!
<david> dennis, k
<djm62> as in, packages can be in ubuntu within 6 months ;)
<wc_nix> for some reason i rebooted and now X11 wont start
<moquist> wc_nix: irssi is all you need, dude!  ;)
<wc_nix> heh
<wc_nix> i dont know what to do about X11
<wc_nix> it wont open
<wc_nix> how do you change windows in irssi
<seth_k> wc_nix, using breezy?
<moquist> wc_nix: did you upgrade your kernel?
<wc_nix> breezy?
<Alia25> moquist, hmm ok now i'm at the first screen of partitioning.
<moquist> wc_nix: CTRL+n and CTRL+p is one way
<wc_nix> it was working great, then i rebooted
<moquist> Alia25: did you hold down ALT and type F2 yet?
<dooglus> seth_k: X is fine in breezy at the moment
<Mez> wc_nix, did you get any error messages?
<seth_k> dooglus: i know, I'm running it :P
<wc_nix> it just said it couldnt open it
<Alia25> moquist, yes after i hit enter on the boot: line
* Mez slaps seth_k
<seth_k> dooglus, but the upgrades can throw things off
<wc_nix> last thing I did was make an attempt to install WINE
<moquist> Alia25: so now you have a prompt that looks like this: ~ #
<moquist> Alia25: right?
<Mez> wcnix - try running
<Alia25> moquist, no.. in the installer
<Mez> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<wc_nix> i tried startx
<moquist> Alia25: pm?
<Alia25> sure
<Mez> and make sure you have X setup properly
<hodgepodge> can anyone give me advice on what the best gui based cd burning package is?  It's not obvious to me how to properly use cdrecord to burn an iso file (plus speeds, buffers, etc.) ugh.
<wc_nix> Mez can you PM that to me?
<dooglus> hodgepodge: k3b
<wc_nix> por favor
<wc_nix> i dunno why xorg would have gotten messed up
<wc_nix> i wish i could use mouse in command line
<wc_nix> i'd copy/paste the error(s0
<nemik> hehe
<djm62> hodgepodge: if you just want data, you can use nautilus
<bassplayer> my ubuntu totem does'nt play any video file ? i already installed the m32 codecs, can anybody help me ?
<bpuccio> hodgepodge: you can also try gnomebaker and graveman
<wc_nix> when i do startx, the nvidia logo flickers on the screen goes black
<wc_nix> then it flickers nvidia logo again
<wc_nix> then screen goes black
<wc_nix> AH
<hodgepodge> thanks all
<djm62> hodgepodge: k3b is good, and gnomebaker has always worked for me
<nemik> man the ubuntu server edition is awesome
<ice_1963> i have k3b but then i use mepis
<nemik> my *10 second daemon runs so nice and stably
<nemik> not like on gnome....:shudder:
<djm62> nemik: what do you need precisely 10s for?
<nemik> well the box is hooked up to a GSM phone and queries it for new SMS's that came in
<dooglus> seth_k: can you "apt-get install k3b" in breezy?
<seth_k> dooglus: nope, not yet
<wc_nix> clear
<wc_nix> oops
<kvidell> hehe
<seth_k> dooglus: it still depends on old kdelibs
<seth_k> instead of kdelibsc2
<nemik> and then takes the ones that came in and processes them in a shell script (extracts the number it came from and message) and then passes those to a PHP script
<hodgepodge> ok, will try k3b.  thanks agn
<dooglus> seth_k: right.  should that be reported somewhere?
<seth_k> dooglus, bug already filed. want me to chase it up for you?
<wc_nix> giw embarassing
<Mez> seth_k, it prob just needs recompiling thats all
<wc_nix> how*
<wc_nix> :-(
<dooglus> seth_k: not really - just found there was a problem and wanted to make sure it was known about.  where did you file it?
<LMX> im trying to setup this computer (using ubuntu) as a router but when i try to start firestarter i get an error msg saying: Failed to load the firewall, The device ppp0 is not ready.
<seth_k> ubuntu bugzilla, dooglus, but i didn't file
<LMX> even though im using it right now
<seth_k> somebody else did
<LMX> anyone knows what i should do?
<dooglus> seth_k: I'd like some clarification on https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=11488 if possible though
<seth_k> dooglus: breezy, hoary, same place. You just file under the package name that's giving you issues
<seth_k> Mez, of course. but nobody has done it yet
<seth_k> and I already got boinked once for packaging apps that are already in repos by Corey
<seth_k> so I'm gunshy
<dooglus> seth_k: breezy and hoary go to the same place, right - but what about universe and multiverse packages?
<Mez> seth ... if theres a bug, then you're allowed to rebuild as  long as you can find someone to sponsor your package :D
<seth_k> Mez, meh. I would go do it but I'm sure you already are :D
<Alia25> hum hum where is all the ops at?
<seth_k> Alia25, i think they go incognito unless needed
<Mez> I forgot what apcakge you were on about, adn to be honest, I cant be bothered :D
<ubuntu> hola
<ubuntu> mi nombres es robert
<Mez> I'm sure a dev will pick up the bug
<seth_k> Mez, :D
<bassplayer> my ubuntu totem does'nt play any video file ? i already installed the m32 codecs, can anybody help me ?
<ubuntu> soy chileno y necesito ayuda en espaol
<seth_k> Mez, it's not a universe package
<Alia25> seth_k, so can they just reop themselves? never been to this net before :D
<wc_nix> lol
<airxdres> ubuntu, en ingles aca men
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> gracias
<Mez> seth_k, so? the only package I've built for breezy (and had accepted) is in main
* seth_k shrugs
<seth_k> when I blow something up, you're guilty :D
<seth_k> I'll go try it now
<mae> which package satisfies this requirement: xorg bombs out and tells me "could open default font 'fixed';"
<seth_k> Alia25, I believe that is how it works
<Mez> lol - if you need a hand ask me
<mae> I am using breezy
<Mez> but MAKE SURE YOU DEBSIGN IOT
<seth_k> mae, check ubuntuforums.org
<Mez> IT *
<seth_k> mae, breezy forum. There's about 6 threads on this
<stianh> hey guys, how can I display partitions on a drive, and what is the name of the type for a ntfs partition? is it just ntfs? I've installed ntfs filesystem support
<Alia25> seth_k, ohh shoot, so you can just op yourself and ban me at any time? hehe
<Mez> oh, and seth, if you're going to package stuff, i suggest you join -devel and -motu
<bassplayer> my ubuntu totem does'nt play any video file ? i already installed the m32 codecs, can anybody help me ?
<seth_k> Alia25, i'm not an op :P
<mae> Alia25: did you get your installation going?
<seth_k> Alia25, we need more Ubuntu women, why ban them?
<seth_k> Mez, fine fine
<Alia25> mae, no me and moquist is working on it in private
<decaf> bassplayer: you need some gstreamer plugins, such as ffmpeg and mad
<airxdres> some problems of breezy were fixed ?
<Mez> yeah, the ops dont op themselves unless it;s needed - just to keep a feeling of "equality" within the channel I think
<Mez> what you need an op for
<IIIEars> ubotu forums is ""http://ubuntuforums.org/""
<ubotu> okay, IIIEars
<seth_k> Yep, channel temperature
<bassplayer> decaf: and how do i get them ?
<seth_k> btw Mez, are you op on #kubuntu now?
<wc_nix> this sucks
<wc_nix> stupid nix
* wc_nix kicks it.
<decaf> bassplayer: add universe and multiverse repositories, install gstreamer0.8-*
<Mez> yeah, I'm a #kubuntu op
<IIIEars> ubotu ubuntu is Open the gates To East and West Bring in all That's good and best. - Lenrie Peter
<ubotu> okay, IIIEars
<synd> !synd
<ubotu> somebody said synd was a badass
<synd> :>
<morfeo> one software for ftp-server, please?
<IIIEars> synd is a badass? -;)
<defz> anyone else find it odd that so many people can't get a simple thing like video to work in ubuntu?
<bassplayer> decaf: oh... i'm kind of noob on this...can you explain me how do i make that ?
<djm62> defz: this is a self-selecting group of people with problems...
<decaf> bassplayer: try ubuntuguide.org
<defz> djm62: i've been trying to get video to work all day
<synd> defz: no
<defz> and im hitting barriers at every step of the process
<djm62> defz: can you restate your problem for me?
<stianh> Hey, I've got "/dev/hda1       /windows        ntfs    defaults,ro,user        0       0" in my fstab, /windows is read/write/execute for all, so I should have acces, but when I mount I don't have read access for any user
<J35U5> whats a good dvd ripping program?
<synd> J35U5: gnome baker
<decaf> bassplayer: if you teach me play fretless bass, I can make your computer play every video file :)
<djm62> defz: I thought you were speaking from the other side of the table...ubuntu works properly for me, and it's a bit depressing to see so many people with problems...
<synd> J35U5: k3d is decent too
<morfeo> one software for ftp-server, please?
<Mez> stianh: try /dev/hda1       /windows        ntfs    umask=0222      0       0
<J35U5> thanks synd ill check em out.
<luke_> hey can someone help me with "alsa"?
<Demitar> morf3o, proftpd?
<defz> Trying to install MPlayer.  I do it through apt-get, it says I can't get libgii because of md5sum problems.  Supposedly its because of us.archives.ubuntu.com being broken.  So I remove us.archives from my sources.list and libgii isn't found in any of the other repositories.  I read the forums and a lot of people say 'no, apt-get MPlayer is broken, install from source' so I do that.  Now its being picky about my libpng.  So I try to apt-get that.  Also broken.
<defz> I'm ready to toss my PC out the window.
<seth_k> defz, don't remove us.archives
<IIIEars> djm2 - Ubuntu is great! - Easier to install than Windows more flexible than a Mac.
<defz> remove/comment
<seth_k> defz, just change all us.archives to just archives.
<morf3o> thx
<defz> i commented them out and left archives.ubuntu.com in there
<synd> J35U5: oh, you said DVD ripper, not burner, correct?
<seth_k> defz, http://pastebin.com, can I see your sources.list?
<luke_> hey can some one help me, i cant get sound
<IIIEars> 16,000 available apps and more added every day.
<djm62> defz: you might be best to wait for the archive to sort itself out...
<Mez> Seveas, ping
<J35U5> yeah
<luke_> ....
<luke_> ....
<luke_> ...
<defz> pastebin.com is broken :)
<synd> J35U5: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#dvdrip
<djm62> IIIEars: yeah, and I think it's probably impossible to make it work perfectly for everyone...it's great for me
<defz> like everything else today
<synd> defz: use pastebin.ca
<J35U5> thanks again lol
<seth_k> synd, sorry :S
<Twitch> I need some quick help setting my monitor up for it's specific settings
<stianh> Mez, thanks, your suggestion worked :)
<Mez> :D
<Twitch> instead of using the generic monitor settings
<Mez> ood to hear
<Mez> twitch - run the command
<wc_nix> i'm so screwed
<IIIEars> djm62 - It is an amazing thing for or an old windows user to tweak sorce code. :)
<Mez> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Twitch> Mez: could you be a little more specific?
<Mez> Twicth - command above
<djm62> IIIEars: it's more amazing for an old-time linuxer not to have to ;)
<Mez> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Twitch> mez: ah ok thank you
<IIIEars> heh - as you might imagine for me it means a lot of double checking for errors. ;)
<Mez> mdz ... ping ?
<defz> seth_k: http://pastebin.ca/14192
<mdz> Mez: ?
<Mez> can you add about us archive to topic ?
<Mez> please
<J35U5> vote for pedro!
<IIIEars> pedro?
<seth_k> Mez, it is already
<kvidell> HAHAHA
<seth_k> Mez, look at third item
<Twitch> napoleon dynamite
<Mez> (sorry to disturb you mdz - you're the only op)
<kvidell> GOSH!
<Mez> oh
<Mez> damn I'm blind
<Mez> sorry matt!
<J35U5> i flipping hate you.
<seth_k> defz, see all those lines with http://us.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<IIIEars> Hi kveidell! - How is it going?
<seth_k> defz, change them all to http://archive.ubuntu.com
<kvidell> Not too shabby.
<seth_k> defz, your problems will go away :D
<kvidell> I need to buy the Napolean Dynamite DVD though
<kvidell> I haven't seen it in awhile.
<J35U5> kvidell, watching it now lol
<kvidell> nice :)
<defz> seth_k: if they do
<defz> i will drink a bottle of rum
<defz> and do cartwheels down the street
<defz> naked.
<Mez> where do you live defz?
<defz> minnesota
<morf3o> Demitar, i installed proftpd..... and now how i start it?
<Mez> Iwanna see if i can find someone with a camera by there
<seth_k> defz: um, on second thought, change those sources to http://nonaked.defz.com
<J35U5> i can acctually play that white stripes song that plays in the begining.
<kvidell> Anyone know of a GUI Frontend for RSync? Sometiems I'm lazy and GUI stuff is nice.
<defz> seth
<defz> still doing it
<defz> er, its still trying to look at us.archives
<defz> damnit, i renamed the wrong file :)
<defz> one sec
<Mez> o_O
<Mez> defz, in /etc/apt/sources.list just change all the us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com
<Mez> and then do a sudo apt-get update
<Mez> sudo apt-get clean
<defz> woooooo
<defz> its working!
<seth_k> start dancing!
* Mez closes his eyes
<defz> hahah
<kvidell> dance monkey!
<kvidell> dancing queen?
<seth_k> Looks like they just turned off authentication on US archive, so problem worked around for now!
<seth_k> defz is already scaring people away :D
<defz> now i just need my sound to work :/
<defz> thats what i get for buying a fancy $500 audio card
<bpuccio> defz: what sound card do you have?
<defz> terratec ews88/mt
<wc_nix> still cant get X11 to start
<wc_nix> :-(
<defz> eh, mplayer isnt showing any video, but thats probably just a codec issue
<turnpike420> anyone have experience with the ipw2200 and trying to connect to an access point that has WEP key enabled?
<turnpike420> I was nicely surprised when it was auto installed and I connected to an open wifi last week... now I'm trying to connect to home
<djm62> turnpike420: have you tried System->Administration->Networking
* TheBlue is back.
<turnpike420> djm62: yes, I'm on a thinkpad T42, the green LED for the wifi is also off at the moment
<djm62> turnpike420: have you got a command line up?
<turnpike420> I do
<djm62> what's ifconfig saying?
<dennis> who here has installed cvscedega?
<turnpike420> djm62: ifconfig says I have no ip
<turnpike420> my wifi is my eth1
<djm62> turnpike420: ifup eth1 says?
<turnpike420> claims already up
<djm62> iwconfig?
<IIIEars> dennis - I am really new to linux and interested in cedega. - talking to someone here on freenode in #cedega I heard that the 2.4 kernel is better for cedega. (something about a scheduler) is that true?
<turnpike420> djm62: it shows my ESSID correctly for "iwconfig eth1"
<djm62> does it show a WEP key?
<mae> is there any way to downgrade from breezy to hoary
<turnpike420> no, but /etc/network/interfaces does
<mae> breezy is screwed right now :)
<sauld> hi
<seth_k> Mae, why do you say that? I'm running it right now, fully updated
<wc_nix> dudes and dudetts
<wc_nix> i fixed the problem
<djm62> try iwconfig eth1 key <whatever your key is>
<wc_nix> i just reinstalled NVIDIA drivers once again
<mae> seth_k: getting that fixed font deal :( i looked at forums.. they said to reinstall xfonts-base and then dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but to no avail.. same prob
<wc_nix> and it worked
<wc_nix> :-D
<wc_nix> remember that for future reference
<gnoob> where are dudetts?
<wc_nix> dunno
<wc_nix> :-(
<wc_nix> wish i had one
<djm62> turnpike420: try iwconfig eth1 key YOURKEY
<turnpike420> djm62: yup, tried that too... had to use sudo of course
<djm62> turnpike420: any messages (I presume no joy)
<turnpike420> nothing returned to the screen upon entering that command
<djm62> which should indicate it's good...
<KarlosII> mvg can somoene contact me please
<turnpike420> I changed my WRT54G to Auto instead of Shared Key and at least I indicate a signal now...
<djm62> dhclient eth1 ?
<turnpike420> tried that too... failed before, but now that I show a signal, I'll try again
<seth_k> mae, I'll PM you so as not to clog channel
<jbpeele> uh so what's going on with the nerim repositories?
<sauld> hablas espa;ol
<djm62> jbpeele: see topic
<djm62> sauld: try #ubuntu-es
<JohnnyQuest> i need help with installing qt3 with multithreading
<jbpeele> djm62: i don't see anything pertaining to that
<sauld> thank you!!! djm62
<turnpike420> djm62: doens't seem to want to get a dhcp address
<jbpeele> the nerim repo doesn't use anything with ubuntu in its name
<turnpike420> I know the ipw2200 has worked on an open WRT54G before... but that was at another location
<seth_k> jbpeele: nerim repos shouldn't be used, use backports for stuff you want that would be in nerim
<jbpeele> seth_k: ok thanks, is this a recent change after the inclusion of the backports project?
<djm62> turnpike420: what sort of error are you getting? timeout?
<seth_k> jbpeele: well, backports has only recently started to carry the packages you'd need from nerim, like w32codecs
<seth_k> jbpeele, so I guess yes
<djm62> turnpike420: have you tried the same hardware under a different OS?
<jbpeele> ok cool, thanks
<JohnnyQuest> i need help with installing qt3 with multithreading
<turnpike420> djm62: seems that way yes ... and ya, the T42 came with XP on it, I tested a few things quickly before intalling ubuntu
<turnpike420> djm62: my error is "no dhcpoffers received"
<_4strO> mIRC v6.14 Khaled Mardam-Bey
<djm62> is the router definitely completely open?  offering dhcp? not blocking MAC
<dennis> Has anyone here installed cedegacvs?
<turnpike420> djm62: my WRT54G has WEP on key 4, shared key, and mac allow list, and I've triple verififed the mac address is on the allow list correctly
<ubuntu> Hi, I am running Ubuntu from CD. How I can mount hard drive?
<Andril> hello all
<djm62> turnpike420: is the MAC on the list allocated a specific IP?
<turnpike420> no, I allow it do get any IP in the dhcp range
<defz> Is anyone here familiar with Envy24 audio card chipsets working in Ubuntu?
<turnpike420> speaking of... my WRT54G doesn't actually give out the ip address... it's the dhcpd on my firewall that does my dhcp
<djm62> ?
<jbroome> can you look at the FW dhcp logs?
<gnoob> how well does ubuntu play as a dual boot with windows XP?  Maybe I should say that questiong backwards.  But you get the point.
<seth_k> gnoob: fine, I'm doing it on two machines
<dennis> gnoob, it does fine?
<dennis> I'm doing it right now...
<gnoob> cool
<djm62> firewall<-->router<-->you  ?
<gnoob> does well on laptops also?
<gnoob> old dell
<seth_k> gnoob, running it on a dell inspiron 600m right now and typing this message to you
<dennis> lol
<turnpike420> ya, my WRT54G is just an AP and switch, nothing plugged into the "internet" port...
<dennis> HAS ANYONE HERE INSTALLED CEDEGACVS??!!!!
<IIIEars> (covers ears) pleease don't use caps here.
<jbroome> dennis: since you've asked three times, at least.  I'm thinking no.
<dennis> lol
<dennis> I need help :(
<jbroome> no shit
<djm62> turnpike420: will a WRT54G pass on dhcp requests like that?  if you have a firewall, can you try with a fixed IP to check?
<dark> dennis: try #cedega?
<IIIEars> dennis no luck in #cedega?
<turnpike420> djm62: ya, it' sjust a switch... it has worked fine for many other clients this way
<jbroome> turnpike420: i just had an idea..
<turnpike420> jbroome: ya?
<jbroome> we set up a wrt for a client that was doing just like you are, but we set a static route on the wrt54g that pointed back to the gateway/firewall
<defz> cd /etc
<defz> ls
<gnoob> cool, i may give it a shot
<defz> errr
<jbroome> turned of dhcp, etc on the wrt
* djm62 watches and learns
<turnpike420> jbroome: dhcp is off on the wrt
<turnpike420> works perfectly for the wired... b/c I'm on it now... :p and it has always worked for XP and other linux folks here
<jbroome> static route
<turnpike420> never needed before
<GXT_23> Nabend
<GXT_23> Gibt es einen Befhel mit dem ich bestimmte Ports unter Ubunut schlieen kann
<Rotund> Anyone actually get firefox-gnome-support to work?
<Rotund> do I have to build a new profile?
<turnpike420> djm62: the WRT54G is nothing more than a switch with AP on it... nothing fancy
<sproingie> kein deutsch sprechen hier, gehst du #ubuntu-de
<WillySilly> is there a way for me to see whats making inotify start?
<ubuntu> Looks like no responce from anyone :( Still asking: i am running LiveCD how I can mount my own hdd to it?
<djm62> turnpike420: I'm completely lost here, I'm afraid...can't think of anything to do that you haven't done
<LinuxJones> ubuntu, have a look @ www.ubuntuguide.org (it depends on the partition types you have)
<Rotund> ubuntu: use mount
<djm62> turnpike420: unless...you use dhclient -s and specify the server IP
<turnpike420> djm62: ya... so another has said as well... I'm a bit confused for sure... I can pull out my other really really old laptop and it connects (under winxp) no prob
<djm62> but I can't even exactly see where the problem is :-/
<wc_ubuntu> hello
<wc_ubuntu> aw crap i left wc_nix on
<wc_ubuntu> oh well, question: Anybody get VLC to work in Ubuntu?
<teresa> hello
<wc_ubuntu> i even used the apt engine and installed it
<wc_ubuntu> and VLC will not run
<IIIEars> VLC - works fine. :)
<Rotund> wc_ubuntu: I haven't had problems
<wc_ubuntu> mine gives a stupid error
<IIIEars> ?
<Rotund> wc_nix: i386 AND ppc
<wc_ubuntu> VLC media player 0.8.1 Janus
<wc_ubuntu> Segmentation fault
<Rotund> =)
<wc_ubuntu> is all it says
<wc_ubuntu> wont open
<squirrelkiller> is there a way to restore the default panel in gnome ?
<Rotund> wc_ubuntu: wait... I think I HAVE seen that
<IIIEars> wc_ubuntu - are you familiar with the strace command? - i am kind of new only used it once
<Rotund> wc_ubuntu: in your home dir, do rm -rf .vlc
<wc_ubuntu> nno
<wc_ubuntu> never heard of strace
<Rotund> I think that happens when a bad theme is picked
<wc_ubuntu> home dir?
<wc_ubuntu> for which account
<Rotund> whichever you are running it from
<wc_ubuntu> oh
<wc_ubuntu> i did it
<wc_ubuntu> and it still gives same error
<Rotund> darn
<turnpike420> djm62: nope, no go, but I'm on the wired port of the WRT54G right now, so I know dhcp is ok... or I wouldn't be typing to you
<WillySilly> is there a way for me to see whats making inotify start?
<wc_ubuntu> IIIEars, i just did strace vlc
<wc_ubuntu> and it stopped at this.
<wc_ubuntu> --- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---
<wc_ubuntu> +++ killed by SIGSEGV +++
<Rotund> wc_ubuntu: what about "ldd /usr/bin/vlc"  what does that return?
<IIIEars> !paste
<ubotu> rumour has it, paste is ""http://ubuntu.pastebin.com http://pastebin.com or #flood here on freenode.""
<kfarrell> Hello, I zapped mu .XAutority file, and now I can't graphicaly sudo. Anyone know how I can replace this file?
<Madpilot> afternoon, all. what's "getty", and why does it need to run six instances of itself on my machine?
<_dockane_> how do i unmute myself in the linux teamspeak client ? had that problem with ubuntu on my laptop but cant remembe how i solved it
<djm62> turnpike420: sounds to me like something you should take some time out from...I presume you have tried to find similar stuff on google?
<wc_ubuntu> Rotund, what am i looking for?
<wc_ubuntu> i did that command it it shows stuff
<Rotund> Madpilot: it's the login for all 6 virtual terminals
<wc_ubuntu> it shows the dependencies
<Rotund> wc_ubuntu: anything like "not found"?
<turnpike420> djm62: ya, I'm gonna give up for now... gonna watch this "Into the West" on TNT... thanks for helping
<wc_ubuntu> no
<wc_ubuntu> everything's there
<IIIEars> wc_ubuntu - strace is new to me. - really dont now what that error means. :/
<wc_ubuntu> i did a dependency thing earlier
<TokenBad> what was command to install from a deb file again?
<djm62> turnpike420: #ubuntu : technical AND spiritual support ;) good luck
<wc_ubuntu> with apt-get deb something
<wc_ubuntu> i have it in an alias
<WillySilly> is there a way for me to see whats making inotify start?
<Madpilot> Rotund: OK, interesting. Google was not informative, and I've been poking around under the hood this afternoon...
<TokenBad> I have the deb file on my drive already
<wc_ubuntu> apt-get build-dep vlc
<wc_ubuntu> i ran that earlier
<turnpike420> djm62: thanks...
<ubuntu> LinuxJones: Thanks, I mounted it!
<IIIEars> TokenBad - Hi
<Rotund> wc_ubuntu: The command I gave may point out an issue in the packaging of the file.
<wc_ubuntu> i dont see any problems
<Rotund> Madpilot: yeah, it's not a problem.  Shouldn't take much memory anyways
<kfarrell> Does anyone know how to replace ones .XAuthority file in /root ?
<Rotund> kfarrell: You shouldn't log in as root ;)
<Owner> ooh, i have a virus, nice
<Owner> err
<Amaranth> stupid windows machine
<kfarrell> Rotund: It's just so graphical sudo works
* sproingie thinks Owner needs to change his nick to 0wn3d!
<LinuxJones> ubuntu, good stuff :)
<wc_ubuntu> btw i was trying to install Crossover office
<wc_ubuntu> and it gave me this
<wc_ubuntu> Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate loadable module in module_path: "libindustrial.so",
<WillySilly> is there a way for me to see whats making inotify start?
<kfarrell> I keep getting this error: Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<wc_ubuntu> WillySilly, yes
<IIIEars> Amaranth - Arrgh! - you didn't actually connect windows to another machine did you? - ouch
<wc_ubuntu> you need to check the PID
<wc_ubuntu> look for the Parent ID and you'll see what opened it
<wc_ubuntu> type ps
<Zzzippo> where would I find modules for ethernet cards?
<Madpilot> Rotund: 0% of CPU, 1.5Mb each of memory - minute. just curious WRT the duplication
<kfarrell> bah it's OK, I worked it out *8P
<TokenBad> sup IIIEars
<TokenBad> how you doing?
<ubuntu> Well, one more question, and what about extended partiotion?
<wc_ubuntu> WillySilly, if you dont see it
<wc_ubuntu> try ps -ef
<wc_ubuntu> it'll show every process along with the IDs
<TokenBad> IIIEars, what is command to install a deb file from local drive?
<wc_ubuntu> and if you want to find just the thing you're looking for
<wc_ubuntu> do ps -ef | grep inotify
<wc_ubuntu> hope that helps
<IIIEars> TokenBad - About the same. - poking about in C++ tutorials. - it's enough to drive an ex windows user giddy with exitement and profoundly confused. - lol
<massimo> ciao
<IIIEars> TokenBad - dpkg -i <yourfile.deb>?
<TokenBad> wooo
<TokenBad> that worked
<TokenBad> thanks
<IIIEars> TokenBad - take a look at "alien" - nice
* Zzzippo giving up on linux for the rest of the day.....be back tomm
<ubuntu> LinuxJones: What options should I specify when mounting extended partition?
<WillySilly> nothing
<WillySilly> didnt show anything
<_dockane_> oss / alsa -> confusing
<WillySilly> grrr
* WillySilly cries
<wc_ubuntu> it didnt?
<wc_ubuntu> then the program isnt open
<wc_ubuntu> :-\
<WillySilly> nope
<wc_ubuntu> if the program opens again, do what i told you, while the program is still open
<wc_ubuntu> it wont work if you close it before doing what i said
<WillySilly> EIP is at inotify_super_block_umount+0x55/0x104
<WillySilly> EIP is at inotify_super_block_umount+0x55/0x104
<WillySilly>  [<c0166ed5>]  inotify_super_block_umount+0x55/0x104
<WillySilly> EIP is at inotify_super_block_umount+0x55/0x104
<WillySilly>  [<c0166ed5>]  inotify_super_block_umount+0x55/0x104
<wc_ubuntu> ...
<WillySilly> thats what i get when i do dmesg | grep "inotify"
<Gskillet> Anyone here used FakeAP before
<teresa> I have a doubt...   I have hoary and install CUPSD, but when I try send a page test no print
<LinuxJones> ubuntu, you don't have to add anything special for an extended partition
<WillySilly> slocate inotify
<WillySilly> /dev/inotify
<WillySilly> /dev/.udevdb/class@misc@inotify
<WillySilly>  /sys/class/misc/inotify/dev
<WillySilly>  /sys/class/misc/inotify/dev
<WillySilly>  /sys/class/misc/inotify
<teresa> I have a doubt...   I have hoary and install CUPSD, but when I try send a page test no print, anybody can help me?
<XandriX> WillySilly, man what are u doing spamming like that
<raz> Could anyone tell me why some of my windows show up with fugly fonts? here's an exemple: http://rghandour.tripod.com/Screenshot.png
<IIIEars> !cups
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, IIIEars
<IIIEars> !samba
<ubotu> hmm... samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<J35U5> teresa, is this a network printer?
<IIIEars> !printing
<ubotu> IIIEars: I don't know, could you explain it?
<j2dope> does anyone know how i can get my wlan usb card (wifi card) workin with ubuntu?
<Gskillet> Anyone here used FakeAP before
<_drake> raz: gtk vs gtk2
<teresa> J35U5, no, printer is in my parallel port...
<raz> _drake, explain?
<J35U5> go system>administration>printing.
<IIIEars> (slaps self with a large fish)
<J35U5> see if it auto-detected.
<_drake> raz: mplayer is built with gtk1 and everything else there is gtk2. you need to set your gtk1 fonts
<_drake> raz: gtk-theme-switch2 can change the fonts for gtk2 ---- gtk-theme-switch might beable to do it for gtk1 (im not possitive though)
<_drake> anyone use windowmaker?
<ubuntu> LinuxJones: Well I worked it out, thx
<Ninwa> Does anyone have a little time to help me troubleshoot a basic compilation problem? It's a game called stepmania, but the problem is generic. I run ./configure and it says it cannot find install-sh in ./autoconf, but it is in there.
<TokenBad> hmm
<TokenBad> I am confused
<teresa> J35U5, all is well (system>administration>printing) until try print a test page...
<TokenBad> I did the setup of pureftp
<TokenBad> but can't locate it anywhere
<wc_ubuntu> hey what is the name of that firewall i was using yesterday
<wc_ubuntu> fire something
<IIIEars> TokenBad - slocate?
<wc_ubuntu> firesurge?
<wc_ubuntu> firespirit?
<TokenBad> I tried that
<wc_ubuntu> no....
<Ninwa> It might be important to note the file install-sh is black and red when I ls, I'm not sure what that represnets
<Ninwa> represents
<wc_ubuntu> it's popular one for Linux
<wc_ubuntu> firesomething
<pfp> oh, dear, for f*cks sakes
<raz> _drake, will try that, ty.
<pfp> the MD driver changes it's device numbering *each* time an array is changed :(
<Madpilot> wc_ubuntu: firestarter?
<_drake> raz: good luck
<wc_ubuntu> yep
<wc_ubuntu> thx
<_drake> anyone know what theme this is?
<_drake> http://lynucs.org/index.php?screen_id=17589157784291319594ee4&p=screen
<wc_ubuntu> how come triggers do not work the same in Firefox for linux as they do in Firefox for windows
<wc_ubuntu> in windows i can setup triggers to search fields to make quick searching available
<wc_ubuntu> cannot do that in linux, wont work
<WillySilly> anyone know if someone has fixed the inotify problem in ubuntu?
<wc_ubuntu> google it
<pfp> .. which means that my /usr, /var, /home keep changing places, which makes things a bit difficult... does anyone have a cure for this?
<wc_ubuntu> search string: inotify + ubuntu
<abarbaccia> hey, when i go to install something im getting unmet dependencies and a list of files that are not of high enough version to be compatible - anyway to force it to ignore those errors?
<orbit> hey all, I'm new to ubunut, just installed over Gentoo.  When I load up I can log into my normal user but when I try to add/remove programs my root password is no good
<orbit> but when I go into terminal and do su -
<orbit> it works fine
<orbit> any ideas?
<orbit> *ubuntu
<dooglus> don't use your root password
<abarbaccia> orbit, you sould use sudo
<j2dope> sudo
<dooglus> use your user password
<orbit> ok2k
<wc_ubuntu> orbit,
<j2dope> as far as I know u don't really log in as root
<wc_ubuntu> yeah what he said
<wc_ubuntu> lol
<_drake> orbit, just do `sudo synaptic` or `sudo apt-get install`
<wc_ubuntu> beat me to it
<wc_ubuntu> gtg eat supper, afk
<j2dope> type 'sudo <command>'
<Madpilot> orbit: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<abarbaccia> orbit, if you want a su term, use sudo -s
<j2dope> and then ur user password
<j2dope> that's how i do it
<IIIEars> !rootsudo - excellent informative
<ubotu> IIIEars: I don't know
<IIIEars> !rootsudo
<ubotu> I heard rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<orbit> I just guessed that when it asked for passord to add/remove it meant root
<dooglus> orbit: it's not clear, is it.  it means your own password
<orbit> dooglus, thanks, Im used to gentoo too much I guess
<dooglus> orbit: by default there *is* no root password
<orbit> dooglus, I realised that when going into recovery to set one
<IIIEars> ubotu tell orbit !rootsudo
<j2dope> so.. anybody,,, wireless networking with ubuntu?....
<dooglus> orbit: if there's no root password, nobody can guess it...
<ghostless> Is there a tutorial on installing Windows XP as a secondary boot using Ubuntu to do partitioning etc...?
<dooglus> orbit: but also, if your system crashes and fsdk on reboot asks for the root password, you're screwed
<orbit> thats true but I prefer to set my own, its about 20 chars long and is mixed caps/non-caps and numbers
<orbit> so I feel pretty safe
<IIIEars> !dualboot
<ubotu> IIIEars: Are you smoking crack?
<dooglus> orbit: so you can "sudo passwd" to set one
<orbit> ok, thanks
<Madpilot> IIIEars: somebody's programmed attitude into ubotu... :D
<orbit> right, I'll leave this upgrading, night all
<david> later
<drake_> what is the daemon that has to run so i can have gnome/gtk apps run properly in another windowmanager (ie window maker). so the icons will show up and whatnot
<IIIEars> ubotu dualboot is ""http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38398 hm ""
<ubotu> IIIEars: okay
<ghostless> Does anyone know of a tutorial on installing Windows XP as a secondary boot using Ubuntu to do partitioning etc...?
<abarbaccia> ghostless, you dont wanna install windows AFTER linux - its too many problems
<ghostless> abarbaccia, really....how so?
<seth_k> ghostless, MBR trouble
<zukalk> who needs win, anyway?
<seth_k> ghostless, Windows doesn't play nice with non-Windows OSes
<ghostless> I need for photoshop...I can't stand gimp
<Madpilot> ghostless: google "gimpshop"
<ghostless> And this computer happens to have a nice monitor
<zukalk> doesn't photoshop work with wine?
<WillySilly> anyone know if someone has fixed the inotify problem in ubuntu?
<jaysinn> vmware on top of Ubuntu
<britt_radiofree> ok, anyone using flickr at all?
<ghostless> zukalk, if it does that would be great...I was trying the new CS 2 though
<IIIEars> ubotu dualboot is also "" !grub""
<ghostless> Madpilot, I will thank you
<ubotu> okay, IIIEars
<dooglus> how many characters of your password are significant?  it used to be that only the first 8 were used, but not any more
<zukalk> ghostless, i don't know, i'm just assuming it works
<ghostless> zukalk, Oh ok...Well I guess and older version would...But CS 2 doesn't
<ghostless> an*
<delltony> anyone mind helping me get transcode installed? it keeps complaing about libavcodec and i can't seem to find it anywhere :(
<britt_radiofree> anyone using ANY flash apps heavily? If so could you try right clicking and clicking settings and seeing if it renders properly
<TokenBad> I gove i[
<TokenBad> give up even
<apollo2011> Can Ubuntu handle rpms in any way? Because JavaHMO only comes in an rpm.
<ghostless> Madpilot: Is there somewhere I can download a Linux version...Or a package...All I see is a mac os version
<bluefoxicy> anyone played doom3?
<WillySilly> apollo2011: use alien to convert the rpm
<Madpilot> ghostless: just a moment...
<ghostless> Madpilot, ok thanks =)
<apollo2011> WillySilly: Thanks
<apollo2011> bluefoxicy: I played the demo
<WillySilly> np
<scott_> can xinerama be set up with an ati card?
<Madpilot> ghostless: http://freshmeat.net/projects/gimpshop/?branch_id=57360&release_id=192296
<ghostless> Madpilot, Thank you sir
<Madpilot> ghostless: no .deb, but there are instructions for using alien to convert the rpm, it seems
<Madpilot> ...but this is one of those times when I'm actually clooless, and am just copying what google finds for me... ;)
<jind> scott_, yes. Sure. But I cannot help you with ut though since I have intel card and the configurations are different. Google helps :)
<popeye> 50hitlerpost?
<synd> what the command to re-establish eth0 connection?
<ghostless> Madpilot, Alright I'll try to figure it out, thanks
<scott_> i have been googling for 2 days and havent been able to set up my dual monitor system properly with a radeon 9200
<IIIEars> synd ifup?
<bluefoxicy> apollo2011:  a window manager exactly like the save/option screen would be fucking cool
<delltony> anyone mind helping me get transcode installed please
<synd> IIIEars: iono
<synd> ifup eth0, right?
<synd> hmm.. odd i just reconnected the cable and i didnt have to do ifup..
<synd> it jsut worked : /
<IIIEars> synd - (shrug) 6th week - have had nearly every problem but that one. - :/
<synd> i see
<jind> scott_, it's difficult yes. Xorg is quite new still, and the documentation sucks. Really. I spent 3 days just to find ut which options I needed, and 3 more days to recompile xorg from cvs to gain a complete xorg installation with a updated intel driver I needed for dual screen and 3d accelleration
<synd> anyone use a WPC54G Linksys PCMCIA card?
<IIIEars> don't get me wrong ubuntu is great. - i just like to break things.  (it's an "issue" - lol)
<karstensommer> Anyone know how to see the local windows drives in Ubuntu ?
<WillySilly> anyone know if someone has fixed the inotify problem in ubuntu?
<xero> hey... can anybody help me? i am trying to get my dual monitors working w/ my ati 9700
<synd> IIIEars: i know what you mean LD
<synd> :D*
<TokenBad> well I still can't get a ftp server installed
<TokenBad> so can have friend fxp me stuff
<xero> i have fglrx actually installed and working w/ openGL (i think) i just need to know how to setup dual monitors now
<zukalk> karstensommer: this might help http://ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<IIIEars> xero - this is what i have. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-22412.html
<scott_> xero - i am here for the exact same reason, been trying for 2 days
<xero> scott_ on jeez ":-P
<xero> IIIEars: thanks ill try to see if i dont crash it :-P
<sysrq> it's not really a ubuntu specific issue, and dual monitors is well documented on the web
<IIIEars> true
<IIIEars> <nVidia - :P
<delltony> anyone been able to get transcode to install from the respository?
<JohnnyQuest> what is fakeap?
<IIIEars> delltony - the repo is misbehaving substitue archive. for us.
<ghostless> Ummm...How do I install a .deb
<ghostless> ?
<defz> dpkg -i filename.deb
<WillySilly> dpkg -i <file>
<ghostless> defz: many thanks
<zukalk> add 'sudo' or make sure you're root
<ghostless> ok, you are very helpful blokes, thanks
<delltony> ok will try but i'm only have dependency issues on that one package
<delltony> :(
<defz> if only my problems were so simple :(
<apollo2011> I am trying to install Powermated for my Griffin Powermate, and when I compile it, I get this error: http://sial.org/pbot/10997
<raz> Is there any way to make GTK fonts look.. umm.. non-horrible?!
<mic__> I've been popping in here for a couple of days and picked up so much ty all
<xero> IIIEars: well i just tried runing ur xorg.conf file and it didnt work
<pfp> raz: do you mean gtk-1, like xmms?
<raz> pfp, gtk-1, yes.
<TQuid> Hi folks.  I'm getting more than one md5sum mismatch . . . this is after fiddling with sources.list, is there anything beyond apt-get update I should be doing?
<raz> pfp, i downloaded 'gtk theme switch' and it doesn't seem to be working.. like, yes i can change fonts and everything, but it's still horrible. Comic Sans MS, for exemple, blows.
<xero> i tried both of the xorg.conf files but none of them were of any help... and as to what to change i dont know what ineed to do
<pfp> raz: have you read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Gtk1Fonts ?
<zukalk> TQuid read the topic ;)
<dennis_> hi I am trying to install kernel headers and I found this command in google apt-get install kernel-headers-2.6.10 but it does not work
<dennis_> could someone help?
<ghostless> And umm...how can I uninstall a .deb package?
<TQuid> Thank you zukalk.  I'm a doofus.
<zukalk> TQuid no problem ;)
<zukalk> ghostless dpkg -e <package name>
<defz> dennis: are you running apt-get as root?
<sysrq> dennis_: apt-cache search headers 2.6.10
<dennis_> correct
<ghostless> zukalk: thanks, your great
<spiderworm> anybody here play nexuiz?
<pfp> dennis_: kernel packages are called linux-* on ubuntu. do an 'apt-cache search linux-headers'
<raz> pfp, have a look: http://rghandour.tripod.com/Screenshot2.png - will read that
<zukalk> ghostless, note: it's the package name, not the filename (.deb)
<dennis_> awesome, thanks guys
<Echo_Mage> Anyone know the system requirements for Ubuntu?
<ghostless> zukalk: Oh ok, thanks
<jono> hi all
<spiderworm> Echo_Mage: ibm compatible
<britt_radiofree> someone must use flash!
<jono> which port does hula run on?
<britt_radiofree> er, flickr!
<Echo_Mage> Nothing else matters then?
<ghostless> zukalk: umm how can  find the name?
<stuNNed> jono: 8080
<Echo_Mage> Memory and processor speed are my main concern?
<zukalk> hm
<Madpilot> raz: get "msttcorefonts" from Synaptic
<spiderworm> Echo_Mage: anything that your processor and memory cant handle, you can turn off
<xero> anybody have dual monitors working for an ati radeon card?! i cant get it!
<jono> stuNNed, how do I create an account after a default install?
<Echo_Mage> got a P3 500 with 64MB RAM, think it will run ok?
<david> hey, how would i go about deleting a directory and all its contents
<pfp> raz: hmm, my problem was that all fonts were too small to be readable... the screenshot looks like you are missing antialiasing or something
<spiderworm> Echo_Mage: just fine
<raz> Madeye, i did.
<zukalk> ghostless: the package name appears when you installed it ( "Installing <name> .. "), it's usually a matter of guessing
<Echo_Mage> kewl
<Echo_Mage> thanks guys
<xMaximex> how to configure ubuntu to only use alsa ?
<stuNNed> jono: https://localhost/89 afaik for the admin interface
<ghostless> zukalk: Alrighty thanks
<raz> pfp, right.... um, any ideas on how to enable antialiasing for gtk1?
<zukalk> ghostless: maybe reading the man pages about dpkg might help, i'm kinda newbie too. open Synaptic, i think you can see what you've installed through dpkg
<pfp> raz: no, sorry
<jono> stuNNed, what is the admin password?
<xero> Echo_Mage: i have a celeron 533 w/ 64mbs in it and it installs fine... i ran gnome and it was QUITE sluggish.  but it does work
<stuNNed> raz: it's not supported afaik
<ghostless> zukalk: Oh ok that makes it easy, thanks
<stuNNed> jono: admin:hula or something
<stuNNed> jono: or hula:admin
<stuNNed> jono: installing this on ubuntu?
<raz> stuNNed, k.. well any ideas on why my gtk1 apps/fonts look so ugly? (as shown in the screenshot above..)
<jono> stuNNed, yes
<synd> Echo_Mage: gnome really needs about 256MB RAM minimum and a P3 proc to run decently
<david> how can i go about deleting a directory and all of its contents in one command?
<pfp> david: rm -rf dirname
<david> thank you pfp
<xero> Echo_Mage: if you were to look for a more lightweight display manager that would b a good idea or just use it as a server
<Echo_Mage> Okay may have to find some PC 100 lying around and throw it in there
<Echo_Mage> What about KDE is it any better?
<synd> KDE is about the same
<Echo_Mage> Okay
<xero> Echo_Mage: KDE is even more fatt
<zukalk> Echo_Mage try Xfce4
<synd> xfce4 or fluxbox
<synd> is your best bet
<jono> stuNNed, hmm doesnt work
<stuNNed> jono: http://hula-project.org/Installation_Ubuntu
<FR500> hello, how do i install gnome splash themes?
<jono> stuNNed, cheers
<pfp> FR500: http://art.gnome.org/ -> FAQ
<jono> stuNNed, no username/password indicated there
<Echo_Mage> will do, got the machine running a mepis liv CD at the moment gonna see how well it runs it
<synd> Echo_Mage: live cds are ok, but actual installations are better for seeing how well a distro performs
<wc_ubuntu> where do you change mouse themes in gnome
<wc_ubuntu> ?
<xero> Echo_Mage: just remember a livecd is always gonna be slow as heck b/c its a cd
<Echo_Mage> Yeah I know
<xero> ok
<Echo_Mage> Waiting for the ubuntu install disc to finish downloading then gonna throw it on there and see how it runs
<david> k
<synd> whats mepis use as a default window manager?
<Echo_Mage> KDE
<synd> ick
<stuNNed> jono: should work with user:admin, password:hula
* xero nods
<wc_ubuntu> where do you change mouse themes in gnome ???
<stuNNed> jono: see http://hula-project.org/Installation_tutorial as wekk
<stuNNed> well*
<dennis_> has anyone used linuxant driverloader (for wifi)?
<synd> wc_ubuntu: no need to ask within 20 secs of your last asking
<xero> does anybody know how to get dualmonitors working w/ an ATI card?!??!
<synd> wc_ubuntu: if someone knows, theyll speak up
<Echo_Mage> Right now I got Mepis 3.3.1 on the machine I am using now, gonna run ubuntu on the other one and see how it runs, if its any better I may start to use it on this machine
<wc_ubuntu> didnt think anybody heard me
<wc_ubuntu> nobody said they didnt know or knew how
<wc_ubuntu> nobody said anything in reply
<synd> no one has to reply
<synd> if no one replies, then no one knows
<wc_ubuntu> i know, but it's a polite gesture to reply
<synd> thers too much going on here to rreply
<Echo_Mage> Okay I don't know anything sorry
<synd> you want 484 replies saying that they dont know?
<Redstar> I just did a fresh install of 5.04ppc, and then install Kino for the first time to check it out.. As soon as it loads and has hardly drawn it's windows, it exits to the desktop immediately.  Any idea why?
<xMaximex> Totem is working with ALSA but not beep-media-player and gaim .. how can i fix that ?
<zukalk> cya lads
<crimsun> xMaximex: configure b-m-p to use the alsa output plugin
<synd> Redstar: howd it run before Kino?
<xero> what is kino?
<defz> i dont suppose anyone can help me get XviD working?  I've got Totem working, it plays mpeg files, but I can't seem to get it to play other file formats
<xMaximex> crimsun: that's what i did .. and it dont work
<xMaximex> gaim is using automatic
<crimsun> xMaximex: what did you configure b-m-p to use?
<xMaximex> default sound driver in libsao.conf is alsa
<xero> defz: i reccomend going with a different player other than Totem
<xMaximex> crimsun: alsa
<xero> defz: VLC and MPlayer are both excellent choices
<Echo_Mage> well gonna go burn the ubuntu install ISO wish me luck
<crimsun> xMaximex: libao.conf should use alsa09, not alsa
<defz> well my mplayer doesn't work at all
<defz> heh
<defz> it freezes up
<synd> totem-xine is great for dvd
<xMaximex> crimsun: ok, i change the file
<xMaximex> do i need to relogin ?
<synd> VLC is good, as well.
<xero> defz: yeah i have the same problem... idk why it does that... and the funny thing is it worked before
<xero> defz: xine and VLC you cannot go wrong with
<crimsun> xMaximex: no
<xero> VLC plays ANYTHING
<crimsun> xMaximex: just restart the app using libao
<xero> fromw hat ik now
<xero> from what i know** :-P
<crimsun> xMaximex: I need precise details regarding your alsa configuration in b-m-p
<stuNNed> jono: any luck?
<xero> you also should install codecs if you havent already
<xMaximex> crimsun, the output plugin is alsa0.9
<pfp> defz: i also recommend totem-xine, for totem's UI is very nice
<defz> ill try vlc
<defz> but mplayer just bites
<xMaximex> ALSA 0.9.7
<xero> defz: www.ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<Redstar> Has anyone had Kino work for them?
<crimsun> xMaximex: no, I mean the configuration details
<defz> yeah ive been through that
<xero> hehe what is kino?!
<xMaximex> the default sound system in gnome is alsa
<defz> and im still having problems :(
<xero> ok
<xero> well try VLC and/or xine
<Redstar> Dv editing app
<xero> they are both in synampic if you have fixed your repositories
<crimsun> xMaximex: no. I meant buffer size, mmap, etc.
<defz> well isn't totem a frontend to xine?
<abarbaccia> hey, when i go to install something im getting unmet dependencies and a list of files that are not of high enough version to be compatible - anyway to force it to ignore those errors?
<xMaximex> crimsun: it's working now
<xMaximex> for b-m-p
<xMaximex> i changed the default card
<david> question: can i upgrade my java through apt?
<crimsun> xMaximex: good.
<xero> defz: i dontk now... but i know that xine has played formats that totem doesnt
<defz> WOOO
<defz> VLC works
<xMaximex> crimsun: but volume is V
<xMaximex> VERY high
<xMaximex> even with sound off in b-m-p
<pfp> defz: there are 2 "totem" frontends, totem-gstreamer and totem-xine
<defz> this makes no sense... vlc works great, totem kinda works, mplayer doesn't work at all
<crimsun> xMaximex: so turn it down
<Echo_Mage> half way there
<defz> oh i was using gstreamer i think
<crimsun> defz: how does it break?
<xMaximex> i can't set the volume with the icon in the upper right of the screen
<crimsun> xMaximex: use alsamixer in a Terminal
<defz> totem-gstreamer /only/ plays mpeg files
<xMaximex> xmaximex@straightbox:~$ alsamixer
<xMaximex> No mixer elems found
<defz> and mplayer freezes when opening any video file
<synd> apt-get install totem-xine
<defz> vlc plays them all flawless
<crimsun> xMaximex: then you're not using alsa?
<xMaximex> crimsun: yes
<crimsun> xMaximex: yes you are using alsa, or yes you're not using alsa?
<xMaximex> im using alsa
<Echo_Mage> CD done gonna throw it on the old clunker and see how it runs
<crimsun> xMaximex: cat /proc/asound/cards -> #flood
<xMaximex> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<Echo_Mage> how many GUIs does Ubuntu come with, just Gnome?
<xMaximex> lol
<xMaximex> ok
<xMaximex> i understand
<xero> Echo_Mage: yeah but u can install more if you want to
<synd> anyone in the market for an iPod? i found a place that is offering them at 20% off : )
<xero> i can pretty much say that u can get it up an running in gnome... but again it will run like butt
<Echo_Mage> Yeah think I'm gonna go get Xfce4 and throw it on a CD
<xero> defz: ur best bet is just to use VLC then :-P
<synd> xfce is great
<synd> my favorite
<pfp> the s/w RAID1 driver (stock, modular) seems to change the ordrering of arrays on *each* boot if an array's status has changed, resulting in /usr, /home, /var etc switching places. has anyone else seen this?
<defz> id like to know whats breaking though :)
<Redstar> Does anyone know if a DV camera has to be connected for Kino to load?
<defz> now all thats broken is my sound
<defz> that might be kind of tricky to fix though
<xero> defz: whats not working?
<crimsun> xMaximex: are you using the second card (ensoniq) in b-m-p?
<synd> defz: did you do the soundfix documented in ubuntuguide.org?
<xero> defz: does nothing play sound or does vlc just not work for sound?
<xMaximex> crimsun: yes, the usb one is a microphone i thing
<FR500> pfp, thanks
<xMaximex> think
<crimsun> xMaximex: then you have to use alsamixer -c1
<defz> I've got a Terratec EWS88MT, which has ICE1712 (Envy24) chipset
<drummer87> could someone help me change the firefox symlink in /usr/bin ... i want to give it a different target
<defz>  /nothing/ plays sound
<crimsun> xMaximex: alsamixer with no parameters will assume -c0
<crimsun> defz: cat /proc/asound/cards
<defz> 0 [EWS88MT        ] : ICE1712 - TerraTec EWS88MT
<defz>                      TerraTec EWS88MT at 0xd400, irq 5
<synd> defz: ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<xMaximex> ok
<crimsun> defz: does ,,aplay -Dplughw:0,0 /usr/share/sounds/login.wav'' work?
<defz> just type ,,aplay -Dplughw:0,0 /usr/share/sounds/login.wav'' in a shell?
<crimsun> without the commas and quotes, yes
<defz> no, i dont hear a thing
<crimsun> but does it finish playing?
<defz> its just hanging
<defz> root@ubuntu:/etc/apt # aplay -Dplughw:0,0 /usr/share/sounds/login.wav
<defz> and then a blinking cursor on the next line
<JohnnyQuest> can anyone help me with an error am having while installing an application?
<crimsun> defz: press ctrl+c, then type: pgrep esd
<david> anybody know if latest Java is in universe?
<defz> 24553
<crimsun> david: java is not in universe.
<crimsun> defz: System>Preferences>Sound>uncheck "Enable sound server startup"
<david> crimsun, do i have to go to java site and manuall download it?
<defz> ok
<Luakagon> I cannot copy my CD's to my hard drive.  I have a laptop and I move around so I might end up lasering something pretty badly, and plus it's just all-around better on the hard drive.  How do I copy music CDs to my Hard drive?
<Echo_Mage> Got Mepis on this machione but want to find a distro based on debian with really good hardware detection and easy package installation, Xandros was okay but not perfect. This one is the best so far, but is finicky about My card Reader and USB Flash stick, hope Ubuntu is better
<crimsun> david: there are instructions on the wiki and in the guide
<david> k thanks
<Redstar> Anyone succesfully used Kino .75 with 5.04?
<JohnnyQuest> im installing an apllication and i get the error  'cannot find -lqt-mt', how do i fix this?
<drummer87> dw.. did it ;)
<synd> Echo_Mage: ubuntu is the best, imo
<Echo_Mage> Some odd reason the installer gets stuck on Loading /install/vmlinuz
<crimsun> JohnnyQuest: install libqt3-mt-dev and libqt3-compat-headers
<JohnnyQuest> ok
<JohnnyQuest> i have libqt3-headers, libqt3c102-mt, qt3-dev-tools, qt3.doc all installed
<Echo_Mage> Think it might be hung?
<scanwinder> does anyone have the imation disc stakka working in linux?
<defz> crimsun, let me know when you can finish helping me on the sound thing :)
<xMaximex> how to autostart a program when gnome starts ?
<pfp> xMaximex: system-preferences-sessions
<crimsun> JohnnyQuest: did you tell ./configure where the qt3 headers are located?
<synd> xMaximex: sessions
<delltony> i ask again cause i'm having no luck at this anyone been able to get transcode to install on ubuntu hoary?
<wc_ubuntu> hi
<wc_ubuntu> Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate loadable module in module_path: "libindustrial.so"
<wc_ubuntu> ever hear of that?
<JohnnyQuest> no...
<JohnnyQuest> i dont know how to do that
<crimsun> JohnnyQuest: often, you have to pass --with-qt=/usr/share/qt3
<JohnnyQuest> im too new to linux...
<xMaximex> thanks
<FR500> a question, what is xdmcp?
<crimsun> JohnnyQuest: the precise ./configure option is listed with ./configure --help
<JohnnyQuest> ok
<JohnnyQuest> well i did ./configure -thread
<raz> Anyone knows what's up w/ the ugly GTK1 fonts? Check the window that has focus for an exemple: http://rghandour.tripod.com/Screenshot2.png
<crimsun> defz: ok, now: pgrep sed
<crimsun> defz: sorry, pgrep esd
<learn25> hi
<crimsun> hullo
<Luakagon>  howdy
<pfp> FR500: allows you to connect to a linux machine from a dumb, diskless X-terminal - http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/intro.html
<learn25> anybody knows how to share wine to ordinary users?
<FR500> pfp, thanks again
<pfp> a screwdriver and a set of glasses helps :)
<learn25> anybody knows how to share wine to ordinary users?
<HrdwrBoB> just pour them a glass
<learn25> lol
<^thehatsrule^> learn25, take the bottle, and 2 glasses
<^thehatsrule^> bah, too late ;p
<FR500> pfp, would it work to connect to linux from other oss too?
<learn25> lol. i mean wine that is used to run windows applications
<HrdwrBoB> learn25: what do you mean
<HrdwrBoB> wine can already be used by all users by default
<learn25> how?
<HrdwrBoB> just run 'wine whatever.exe'
<vinux> hey all. I'm new to ubuntu. How do I install .deb pkgs that are on my hard drive?
<mae> which gpg key do i need to add to make archive.ubuntu.com authenticated
<HrdwrBoB> the same was any other user does it
<learn25> ok
<seth_k> vinux: sudo dpkg -i blahblah.deb
<HrdwrBoB> vinux: dpkg -i file.deb
<HrdwrBoB> what seth said
<seth_k> lol
<vinux> thanks seth_k and HrdwrBoB
<learn25> in my case i need to be a super user to run winamp
<learn25> i to issue the sudo comman
<learn25> d
<HrdwrBoB> learn25: run xmms
<pfp> FR500: yeah, X is a standard protocol, so you can use vendor A's x-terminal (also called an X server, confusingly) to connect to a host running vendor B's X display manager
<learn25> lol. i want windows application. i have autocad r14 running under wine.
<learn25> but i have to be a super user
<learn25> i want ordinary users to run autocad
<HrdwrBoB> learn25: it should work fine
<HrdwrBoB> what happens when you are not superuser
<pfp> FR500: this place has some info too - diskless terminals are quite cool http://www.ltsp.org/
<synd> is wine in the apt?
<learn25> yah] 
<HrdwrBoB> synd: tes
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<learn25> i installed wine
<crimsun> defz: ?
<learn25> apt-get install wine
<synd> HrdwrBoB: and its as easy as running term and doing 'wine program.exe' ?
<learn25> and you can run some of the windows applications like mediaplayer 7, autocad, winamp, chess progarms like Arena
<learn25> yeah
<synd> why run winamp when theres xmms : )
<Spaam> i'm curious... i set up firestarter (the firewall) and apparently my puter is going wild trying to connect to all different hosts on all different ports... like about 20 per minute
<synd> i just need to run itunes
<dennis> synd...why run xmms when there is rythmbox and amarok
<Spaam> ok make that 100 per minute now
<dennis> xmms is really outdated....
<learn25> anybody tried to run counter-strike under wine?
<dennis> Nope
<HrdwrBoB> synd: possibly depends how well the particular app works
<synd> dennis: bleh i prefer xmms
<Echo_Mage> Xmms ROCKS!!!
<dennis> I'm going to run wow tonight though
<squirrelkiller> how do I sync audio and video in DVD playback gxine
<learn25> winamp roars ;-)
<learn25> it has a crossfade plugin
<HrdwrBoB> learn25: so does xmms
<learn25> its like listening to an FM station
<defz> crimsun, you still around?
<learn25> really?
<vinux> hey all i'm trying to install mplayer through apt-get. It says --- > Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libg/libgii/libgii0_0.8.5-2_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<learn25> how?
<defz> vinux: you need to go into /etc/apt/sources.list
<learn25> how to configure xmms to crossfade?
<defz> and all the entries with us.archives.ubuntu.com
<synd> vinux: take out the us.
<defz> take out the us. :)
<vinux> k
<vinux> :)
<HrdwrBoB> xmms-crossfade - XMMS Plugin for Crossfading / Continuous Output
<defz> then sudo apt-get update
<HrdwrBoB> sudo apt-get install xmms-crossfade
<defz> and then try getting mplayer
<crimsun> defz: yes, did you answer my questions?
<learn25> thanks
<defz> sorry, i rebooted after following the ubuntuguides directions
<defz> still doesn't work
<eyequeue> is there a channel operator available?
<defz> pgrep esd
<defz> geh
<synd> eyequeue: why?
<defz> pgred esd gives me nothing
<eyequeue> synd:  a /topic item
<defz> prep even
<synd> eyequeue: Amaranth is an op
<crimsun> defz: good.
<crimsun> defz: now try that aplay command again
<seth_k> I don't believe the reports of US archive being good
<seth_k> I'm waiting it out a bit more
<crimsun> eyequeue: yes, why?
<synd> eyequeue: he just joined so he should be there
<learn25> anybody how to create an icon to launch wine applications without going to the terminal?
<crimsun> what topic adjustment, eyequeue?
<vinux> you guys rock! Thanks so much!!!!!!!!!!!!
<learn25> anybody knows how to create an icon to launch wine applications without going to the terminal?
<eyequeue> crimsun:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41265?referrerid=7995 ... us.archive has been working well for hours
<defz> slightly different output now
<defz> no sound still
<synd> vinux: good job
<defz> noname@ubuntu:~$ aplay -Dplughw:0,0 /usr/share/sounds/login.wav
<defz> Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/login.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 44100 Hz, Stereo
<defz> noname@ubuntu:~$
<eyequeue> synd:  thanks :)
<seth_k> eyequeue, about 30 seconds before you joined the channel
<seth_k> eyequeue, somebody was still having md5sum problems
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<Spaam> HELP: why is my linux box trying to connect to different hosts on differen ports at better than one a second?  i've got firestarter so most of these are being blocked, but this is still not good.  how do i find out which process(es) are doing this?
<eyequeue> seth_k:  they'll need to sudo apt-get update
<Amaranth> hi
<Amaranth> on a windows machine that sucks and is dying
<xero> learn25: in gnome, rt click on the desktop and select Create Launcher
<JohnnyQuest> i keep getting MD5suem mismatch when installing qt3
<defz> but, no sound that i can hear
<JohnnyQuest> can anyone help?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:crimsun] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Have a question? Just ask! | us.archive.ubuntu.com is fixed | PLEASE DON'T USE BREEZY YET -- REALLY | Support information: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com | Kubuntu discussion: #kubuntu | Ubuntu 5.04 (The Hoary Hedgehog release) released! http://www.ubuntulinux.org/504Released
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<synd> Amaranth: ?
<eyequeue> JohnnyQuest:  sudo apt-get update, then run the command you used to install again
<JohnnyQuest> i tired taht
<Echo_Mage> hey synd
<eyequeue> JohnnyQuest:  what mirror are you using?
<Amaranth> whoa
<Amaranth> log
<Amaranth> err, lag
<JohnnyQuest> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libj/libjpeg6b/libjpeg62-dev_6b-9_i386.deb
<TokenBad> well I will just have to find another way to have people send me files..cause me and setting up ftp on ubuntu just don't mix
<JohnnyQuest> thats the link to the file that its havint trouble iwth
<JohnnyQuest> or one of them
<Echo_Mage> Think I found the problem, CD-ROM drive may be bad too
<synd> Echo_Mage: yo
<synd> Echo_Mage: oh really
<crimsun> defz: great, so it completes, which means esd was holding /dev/dsp (expected), and aplay was blocking on accessing /dev/dsp
<Spaam> does anyone have any ideas?
<Amaranth> this computer sucks
<synd> Amaranth: what is it?
<eyequeue> JohnnyQuest:  the update command should fix the md5sum mismatch error for the repository itself (Packages.gz)
<Echo_Mage> Yeah it started vibrating really bad and now it reads very funny, almost doesn't I have a good one I can swap it with
<JohnnyQuest> it didnt work..
<JohnnyQuest> i ran that update command..
<Amaranth> 800Mhz Athlon with 512MB RAM running winxp on a 28.8k connection
<defz> ok
<Amaranth> yeah, really sad
<synd> Amaranth: :/ why on a 28.8?
<Echo_Mage> My gramps Ath 650 runs fine on XP you just gotta know how to tweak it
<Amaranth> because that's all the crappy phone line can handle
<synd> Amaranth: dontcha got high speed?
<TokenBad> can someone walk me through setting up ftp server on ubuntu...I have tried vsftp, glftpd and pureftp
<Echo_Mage> Or are you talking about the internet conn?
<Amaranth> synd: I'm not at home.
<TokenBad> and can't seem to get any to work
<eyequeue> JohnnyQuest:  try that, then sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/libjpeg62-dev_6b-9_i386.deb, then sudo apt-get install libjpeg62-dev
<synd> Amaranth: ah.
<Amaranth> synd: Won't be for a week.
<synd> Amaranth: ouch. so youre stuck with 28.8..?
<Echo_Mage> Ouch
<Amaranth> yep
<synd> ;/
<eyequeue> JohnnyQuest:  just in case you have a bad deb d/l'd from earlier
<Echo_Mage> Amaranth > Makes me cringe I can't live without my 5 megs
<Spaam> anyone?
<vinux> wow there are alot of people here! Didn't know Ubuntu was this big
<defz> aplay blocking on accessing /dev/dsp doesn't really mean much to me :(
<TokenBad> I wish fios was here
<TokenBad> 15mbit down/2mbit up
<JohnnyQuest> cannot remove, no such file or directory
<synd> vinux: ubuntu is the fastest growing community : )
<eyequeue> vinux:  some are idle, but of course many ubuntu users aren't on irc :)  welcome
<crimsun> defz: that's ok. Next step, paste the output from amixer onto pastebin.com
<xero> tokenBad: i use wu-ftpd
<xero> it works fine
<TokenBad> xero was it easy to set up?
<xero> TokenBad: i had no problem doing it... so i guess its easy
<JohnnyQuest> any suggestions eyequeue?
<xMaximex> How can i change the command executed by hotkeys when i press a specific key ?
<vinux> eyequeue, synd woot well i'm happy to be part of such a fine community
<Echo_Mage> SYND > Gonna swap that CD and see if that fixxes it, Be back in a min or two
<eyequeue> JohnnyQuest:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libjpeg62-dev
<xero> TokenBad: i dont really remember though :-P
<synd> vinux: best one out there : )
<xMaximex> when i press on Next Song it open xmms --fwd but i use b-m-p
<synd> Echo_Mage: good deal
<vinux> synd, woot! I feel at home
<synd> vinux: check out distrowatch.com and see whats #1
<eyequeue> JohnnyQuest:  i have one more rm command for you if that doesn't fix it
<defz> crimsun: amixer output pasted to http://pastebin.ca/14206
<Echo_Mage> SYND > the CD is probably good because all my other distros worked when burned with K3B so It must be the CD rive in the old Clunker\
<FR500> hmm, the gnome theme manager doesnt load for me
<synd> Echo_Mage: true
<vinux> synd, ok. btw my mplayer works great now! Man it was so easy to install thanks to the ubuntu guide. I just needed to fix my server list
<FR500> any ideas on why?
<Echo_Mage> SYND > Besides I can't have WIN ME running on that thing, I can't stand to have ME in the same room with me
<xero> vinux: did you have problems w/ getting an error whne u ran mplayer? b/c i do now
<synd> vinux: ubuntuguide.org is great. so is the ubuntu wiki
<synd> Echo_Mage: winme.. id rather not use a computer than have to use that
<JohnnyQuest> still getting the problem
<Echo_Mage> SYND > I hear ya
<JohnnyQuest> md5sum mismatch still
<TokenBad> woah..reading the info on wu-ftpd for setting up accounts
<TokenBad> and man..confused me
<Echo_Mage> ME runs so slow on these older machines, makes me cringe
<xero> TokenBad: just iinstall it :-P
<eyequeue> crimsun:  oddity here.  on breezy, multimedia systems selector, changing output from esd to asla caused things to work again, but for input, every option says it can't construct a test pipeline.  known issue?
<eyequeue> JohnnyQuest:  sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/libjpeg62*
<eyequeue> JohnnyQuest: then sudo apt-get install libjpeg62-dev
<crimsun> eyequeue: yes
<eyequeue> crimsun:  okay, no prob then
<eyequeue> crimsun:  you saved me beating on it for an hour :)  btw, will alsa be the better option from here forward? (polypaudio too, if that matters)
<Mez> crimsun, apparently the US mirros is still b0rked
<JohnnyQuest> same errors still
<eyequeue> Mez:  very strange that it's been working perfectly for me for hours in that case
<xero> JohnnyQuest: are you getting an MD5sum error when u run apt-get update too?
<Mez> lmoretti exact error "Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pango1.0/libpango1.0-0_1.8.1-0ubuntu2_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch"
<JohnnyQuest> ya
<eyequeue> JohnnyQuest:  are you comfortable editing a text file?
<JohnnyQuest> im brand new to linux...
<Mez> (from #kubuntu)
<xero> shanty... i just realized i did too
<dennis> gedit /file/
<JohnnyQuest> but, depending on the modification, i could do it
<xero> JohnnyQuest: what is from the nerim site?
<eyequeue> JohnnyQuest:  well, you'll change all occurences of us.archive to just archive
<JohnnyQuest> nerim?
<JohnnyQuest> ok
<JohnnyQuest> where is the file?
<JohnnyQuest> that i change?
<eyequeue> JohnnyQuest: but i can construct a single commandline to do it, if you need one
<defz> gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mez> see people are still saying to chaneg ti from us.archive to archive
<JohnnyQuest> that woudl be nice eyequeue, ic you dont mind
<eyequeue> JohnnyQuest:  /etc/apt/sources.list (you'll need sudo)
<defz> Mez: its still a problem apparently, and it fixes it :/
<synd> ah better
<eruin> why just archive?
<eruin> why not another mirror?
<defz> us.archives is broken
<synd> !synd
<ubotu> it has been said that synd is a badass
<bhilton> How do I start the gDesklets daemon at bootup?
<Mez> defz: yeah by not using the us mirror
<Mez> but according to the topic
<Mez> the us mirror is fixed
<Th4tBa5t4rd> okay dumb question. websites with embedded .wmv  clips. is there a way to set it up so i can see them or should i just forget about it?
<defz> yeah, they changed the topic a little too quick i thin
<eyequeue> JohnnyQuest:  sudo sed -e 's/us.archive/archive/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<defz> Th4tBa5t4rd: i think you can setup totem-mozilla or something
<JohnnyQuest> and that does it all?
<defz> lemme look
<xero> defz: or mozilla-vlc :-)
<eyequeue> JohnnyQuest:  that will make the changes to the file, then you will do this:
* seth_k smacks eyequeue for telling us it was fixed
<eyequeue> JohnnyQuest:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libjpeg62-dev
<crimsun> are people still having problems with us.archive?
<JohnnyQuest> i am
<Th4tBa5t4rd> i was hoping the answer was forget about it... now i will end up scouring for info and try and make it work
<seth_k> crimsun: we've got one with problems in #kubuntu too
<seth_k> crimsun: so it's not just him
<Th4tBa5t4rd> i am not having any issues with .us at the moment
<eyequeue> crimsun:  apparently so, yet it's perfect here.  i'd suggest redoing the /topic warning
<defz> Th4tBa5t4rd: i saw it on ubuntuguide.org somewhere :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<defz> while trying to fix my problem
<xero> i am having a problem w/ the nerim site
<xero> i just noticed it today....idk if it has been a problem before
<Amaranth> xero: marillat is meant for debian and has been known to break ubuntu systems
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:crimsun] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Have a question? Just ask! | Use archive.ubuntu.com if us.archive.ubuntu.com gives md5sum errors | PLEASE DON'T USE BREEZY YET -- REALLY | Support information: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com | Kubuntu discussion: #kubuntu | Ubuntu 5.04 (The Hoary Hedgehog release) released! http://www.ubuntulinux.org/504Released
<defz> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mplayer
<defz> there
<eyequeue> xero:  nreim is a known problem
<eyequeue> xero:  nerim
<defz> probably some other ones if you dont like mplayer
<bob2> hah
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<bhilton> How do I start the gDesklets daemon at bootup?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Cred]  by crimsun
<crimsun> uh
<xero> Amaranth: eesh.... but why did the forums tellme to use it then if its gonna break stuff?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<Amaranth> xero: the forums aren't official in any way, that's just what some user thought would be good
<crimsun> fatfingered
<Luakagon> anarchy!
<Luakagon> :)
<xero> ahh ic
<Mez> ;)
<xero> so youguys dont use the nerim site @ all?1
<bob2> no
<bob2> if you use it, things will break
<Luakagon> could someone help me with my culture issues?  my issues caused by an inability to copy cd music to my hard drive?
<Zzzippo> hi All, Im a newb w/ Linux.  I just got Ubuntu running on my laptop and I think its the flavor for me! ;) however I am having problems getting the ethernet and wireless cards working,  The wired card(Linksys NP100 pcmcia) works fine w/ Mandrake 9.1, Mandrake 10.2 does not see it.  Ubuntu Does not see it either.  I want to go w/ Ubuntu can anyone help me get it working?
<bob2> ie mplayer will be uninstallable
<xero> shanty
<eyequeue> sorry, but i really have had hours of constant us.a.u.c success here, heavy usage (though maybe the breezy repo is sync'ed and not the warty repo yet?)
<xero> bob2 i have mplayer issues
<bob2> shockingly
<bob2> so, don't use marillat's sourcs
<xero> :-P
<abarbaccia> if im getting a md5sum mismatch when i go to install something - anyway to override the md5check and just install
<Luakagon> hey Zzzippo you probably need to get ndiswrapper or something
<xero> ok so should i get rid of those nerim sites and try to reinstall mplayer?1
<crimsun> you really don't want to override that warning, abarbaccia
<bob2> abarbaccia: no, you read the channel topic
<eyequeue> xero:  i rather strongly would recommend the "extras" repository from backports over the nerim repository, if you feel you must
<Luakagon> thats what I have to get my wireless card working
<defz> backports has pretty much everything marillat has anyways
<flodine> a guys i just put a amd 3000+ chip now i have to turn apic off to boot is this good or bad
<bob2> abarbaccia: overriding the warning = trying to get dpkg to install random binary junk
<Zzzippo> Luak is ndiswrapper only for wifi cards?
<abarbaccia> bob2, wow - lol thanks
<Zzzippo> err isn't it
<xero> eyequeue: how do i do the extras rep?
<bob2> flodine: it means your motherboard or the kernel is byggy
<eyequeue> xero:  the former is customized to work with ubuntu hoary, the latter is customized to work with debian sarge etch or sid
<squirrelkiller> is transparency working in ubuntu?
<Luakagon> Zzzippo, I have no idea what I'm talking about.
<flodine> bob2 do i need to redo ubuntu
<bob2> flodine: no...
* Luakagon just wanted to point in a general direction 
<bob2> Luakagon: what driver does it use?
<Echo_Mage> SYND > You there?
* |QuaD-_ wishes x on breezy was not b0rked
<eyequeue> xero:  here's an example line to add to /etc/apt/sources.list:  deb http://acm.cs.umn.edu/ubp hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<synd> Echo_Mage: yes
<Zzzippo> hehe np ive goggled my eyes out...ndisswrapper comes on the iso i can install it from there
<Echo_Mage> The CD-ROM drive was the prob
<xero> eyequeue: so get rid of the nerim sites and add that one?
<Echo_Mage> synd: the cd is installing fine now
<Zzzippo> but i think it is for wifi cards which i have...but trying to get the regular wired card working first
<synd> Echo_Mage: good deal
<crimsun> defz: have you tried using envy24control as opposed to alsamixer?
<Zzzippo> it works fine under mandrake 9.1...I didnt even have to configure it
<eyequeue> xero:  go to the http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/ site with firefox os similar and choose the best mirror for your location of course.  yes, just comment the other out if you like, but then sudo apt-get update
<Luakagon> bob2, are you talking about my problems or Zzzippos?
<Echo_Mage> The setup is running real fast now
<bob2> bah
<bob2> Zzzippo: what chipset does it use?
<defz> crimsun: no i haven't, im not sure how to install it
<defz> i dont see a package
<Zzzippo> but see mandrake 9.1 doesn't support the ndisswrapper i need to get the wireless card going
<bob2> please don't use backports if you don't understand what they are
<ivoks> bob2: do you ever sleep? :)
<crimsun> defz: not packaged in hoary. ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/tools/alsa-tools-1.0.9.tar.bz2
<bob2> ivoks: just woke up
<Zzzippo> bob2 i am not sure
<muttDC> hello, i have a question... how much fps is suppose to get a Radeon 9600XT
<ecarroll> Will i have any problems if i remove everything returned from deborphan?
<bob2> muttDC: depends on the game
<muttDC> hello, i have a question... how much fps is suppose to get a Radeon 9600XT  in glxgears? :p
<eyequeue> ecarroll:  possibly, though not likely
<bob2> muttDC: and glxgears is nota useful benchmark
<defz> crimsun: that would explain a few things :)
<muttDC> ooh, ok
<ivoks> ecarroll: well, be careful
<bob2> ecarroll: yes
<Zzzippo> it is a linksysfast ethernet 10/100 pcmcia card model NP100
<ghostless> Where can I find w32codecs to download?
<|QuaD-_> bob2: is there a fix to get X on breezy working?
<eyequeue> ecarroll:  have you installed any non-ubuntu packages, or any packages that were NOT from a .deb?
<muttDC> bob2, do yo know where can i find a guide to install quake2?? :$
<bob2> |QuaD-_: it should only need a single symlink
<Echo_Mage> synd: gonna get the OS on there and see how it runs, my big issue is how many different types of Install packages can it handle, also how does it hand USB and card readers
<|QuaD-_> bob2: what should i link?
<ecarroll> eyequeue: nothing that would have non-deb dependencies
<bob2> muttDC: quake2 is in ubuntu already
<Zzzippo> it is listed as supported on the hardware list at the ubuntu site
<bob2> |QuaD-_: don't remember
<|QuaD-_> bob2: ok
<ecarroll> eyequeue: err nothing that would have deb dependencies
<synd> Echo_Mage: i use a san disk 8-1 card reader and it mounts automatically and runs fine
<muttDC> thanks a lot bob2 ;)
<ivoks> |QuaD-_: check out subject about breezy
<Echo_Mage> What about an internal 7in1
<ecarroll> I'm using breezy works excellent for me
<Zzzippo> ello?
<eyequeue> ecarroll:  if so, you'll need to manually ensure you don't delete any of their dependencies (since the dpkg database and therefore deborphan won't know about them)
<|QuaD-_> ivoks: haha... i have been using it since it came out
<|QuaD-_> hoary also
<synd> Echo_Mage: dunno. how is connected? usb?
<ecarroll> rought upgrade, and one broken package in the repository failing md5 sum, everything else is golden
<eyequeue> ecarroll:  do you at least understand the principle there?
<bob2> ecarroll: md5sum errors = /topic
<Echo_Mage> synd: Not sure its detected as SDA1 on my Mepis system
<bob2> Zzzippo: what does google say about it?
<ecarroll> eyequeue: yes
<ghostless> Where can I find w32codecs to download??
<Zzzippo> say about what?
<ivoks> bob2: we should change subject to "breezy is not supported here"
<eyequeue> ecarroll:  personally i use deborphan as a suggestion, then dpkg --purge foo baz baz manually
<synd> ghostless: ubuntuguide.org
<xero> eyequeue: the one you listed did not work
<bob2> Zzzippo: about the card, of course
<ecarroll> eyequeue: Long time debian user, no packages i have installed would require dependieces currently being satisified by debs
<ghostless> synd: Ok, thanks you kind sir
<eyequeue> xero:  odd.  what was the error message?
<synd> ghostless: yu
<synd> p
<xero> i got a 404 Not Found
<eyequeue> ecarroll:  cool, you've got the background to know then, if you'd be breaking anything :)
<ecarroll> eyequeue: i just send deborphan right to dpkg most of the packages sound useless ill back up the list if i need it again ill just redownload it
<xero> ... let me double check my spelling...
<eyequeue> ecarroll:  exactly :)
<ecarroll> err right to apt-get --purge remove
<Zzzippo> umm lets see....
<bob2> Zzzippo: particularily wrt to ubuntu and linux
<eyequeue> ecarroll:  they're almost synonyms
<Echo_Mage> This is gonna be distro number 6 for me
<bob2> people should just start on ubuntu or debian and save a ton of time
<flodine> bob2 what do i do to fix my apic problem
<xero> eyequeue: it was an sp error sorry and thanks
<eyequeue> Echo_Mage:  simultaneous or consecutive?
<bob2> flodine: I don't know, I don't see where you explained your problem
<eyequeue> xero:  ah, that happens more here than there i'm sure, heh.  no prob
<Zzzippo> oh....well yeah cause a simple google on it gives me mostly prices and driver d/l links
<flodine> bob2 if i turn apic off it boot
<bob2> flodine: so, turn it off
<defz> crimsun: im having a slight problem compiling it
<bob2> Zzzippo: er...when you add ubuntu?
<flodine> bob2 is that ok
<ghostless> synd: Well...I did the apt-get they said but it couldnt find the package...Know of another way?
<defz> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<Echo_Mage> eyequeue: consecutive RED HAT EWS 3, Lycoris Desktop LX, Xandros, Symphony, and Mepis
<bob2> defz: please read the FAQ
<Zzzippo> nothing when i add unbuntu
<synd> ghostless:  you have to do each step
<bob2> defz: hint: install build-essential
<crimsun> defz: you need build-essential and libasound2-dev
<synd> ghostless: ie you have to get the right repositories
<bob2> flodine: it just means your motherboard or the kernel sucks
<flodine> bob2 dang your very busy
<Zzzippo> unbuntu supported hardware page lists it as working
<JohnnyQuest> anyone know what this error is? 'cannot find -ldvdnav
<ghostless> synd: Alright, I will look again...Thanks.
<defz> which FAQ am i supposed to be reading for envy24control?
<defz> i dont see anything about build-essential
<bob2> JohnnyQuest: it means you don't have libdvdnav installed
<Zzzippo> and it works fine with mandrake
<synd> ghostless: its kinda a long process, but just follow the steps
<flodine> bob2 all i did was take a 2600amd out and put a 3000in
<eyequeue> Echo_Mage:  you've had a nice variety of different philosophies there, all except perhaps a slackware or lfs/gentoo :)
<bob2> Zzzippo: try asking on the user list, I guess
<Zzzippo> i think i need to load a module fore it or probe for it
<Zzzippo> but dont know how
<flodine> and my stuff sucks
<cb122> hello all
<Zzzippo> ok thx anyways
<flodine> bob2 i guess i need a 64 bit chip then
<Echo_Mage> eyequeue: Yeah, the prob is I'm a noob RH scared me, Lycoris frightened me, Xandros was fun so was Mepis, Symphony is still in alpha testing
<bob2> flodine: wtf
<Zzzippo> im gonna give up and go fly some aces high2 soon as fedora finishes d/ling
<Echo_Mage> eyequeue: Slackware and Gentoo are probably too advanced for me
<eyequeue> Echo_Mage:  i hope (and expect) you'll enjoy ubuntu, it's rather user-friendly
<flodine> bob2 relaxxxx
<bob2> flodine: oh, please stop it
<eyequeue> Echo_Mage:  this channel, and also the various sites listed in the /topic are great resources
<flodine> bob2 ok
<ghostless> synd: alrighty
<vinux> Hey all ubuntu now is my favorite. It even beats out slackware :)
<Echo_Mage> eyequeue:  so far Mepis has been the best so far, software install is #1 priority on my list, hardware compatibilty is a close second
<defz> ok, i run a ./configure for envy24control and thats fine
<defz> then i do 'make'
<defz> and I get a nice Error 1
<xero> echo_Mage: as recent super-newbie i bounced around trying to find the right distro... everything i tried had problems (including ubuntu) but i found this to be the best of everything
<Echo_Mage> xero:  if Ubuntu proves to be as good as I hope it is, It will replace Mepis
<bob2> defz: error one is not the actual error
<cb122> Echo_Mage,  I am a terminal newbie.  Never satisfied with anything but yet I have had ubuntu installed the longest.
<bob2> defz: paste the dozen lines before that to #flood
<cb122> the community is very nice as well
<eyequeue> Echo_Mage:  i was frankly shocked at some of the hardware compatibility, but of course, yours may differ (file a bug though so it can be fixed)
<cb122> not all elitists
<xero> Echo_Mage: i dont mnow much of Mepis... is it a new distro or just a livecd?
<synd> xero: a new distro
<Echo_Mage> xero: apparently a new distro, linux.org doesn't even have it listed yet
<defz> ive got way more error lines than that
<defz> they all seem to be Gtk-related
<synd> xero: distrowatch.com
<synd> its like #3
<Echo_Mage> xero: thats where I found it
<eyequeue> mepis is another debian-based distro
<xero> oh its debian-based as well hmm
<JovenComunista> hello
<xero> u cant go wrong w/ apt.. its second only to gentoo's portage
<xero> and gl to anybody attempting the gentoo fight ugh
<JovenComunista> what's the big difference between ubuntu and gentoo????
* IcemanV9 is using Ubuntu for 44 days without going back to M$
<dakz> gentoo is way too hard for newbies
<dakz> to install...
<defz> gentoo is a linux distro for people that want to have complete control over how everything on their system is compiled, and they don't want a single file or line of code extra
<xero> yeah gentoo is for the uber-users and even they complain nonstop about it
<scott_> I just installed ubuntu and I have a crap load of problems
<defz> scott_ if you were using gentoo, you could probably multiply that by 10
<ivoks> gentoo is... wrong descision :)
<synd> my favorite other than ubuntu is damn small
<scott_> problem number one: I can't find my windows partition
<xero> at least 10 haha trust me ive tried it as a newb
<synd> ubuntu and damn small for me
<crimsun> defz: need libgtk1.2-dev, too
<sproingie>  would that be a decacrapload then?
<xero> scott_: www.ubuntuguide.com that will help you with alot of the initial setup
<ghostless> synd: It works! Dude you are great! Many thanks to you!
* sproingie might try gentoo again ... in a chroot.
<defz> heh, how did you figure that out?
<scott_> I've been there.
<caleb_> new hoary install.  Synaptic is reporting a lot of md5 mismatches.  is this a known issue?  stock repos.
<synd> ghostless: no problem
<ghostless> )
<ghostless> =)
<scott_> My windows partition isn't even in /dev
<vinux> There was a problem with mplayer playing dvd guys. But dont' worry I downloaded totem-xine and now I can play dvds fine
<eyequeue> scott_:  odds are that's an ntfs partition and needs to be mounted ... yes, what xero said
<ecarroll> LFS is one step further than gento
<ivoks> scott_: that's a joke of the year :)
<xero> scott_: sudo fdisk -l
<sproingie> caleb_: should definitely not happen.  what packages?
<crimsun> defz: I knew. Sorry, should have made that explicit.
<synd> vinux: totem-xine is great
<scott_> I thought it would appear in /dev anyway
<ivoks> caleb_: /topic?
<vinux> synd, yea it looks really good
<synd> vinux: is your DMA enabled?
<xero> i have had numerious problems w/ mplayer on ubuntu
<vinux> synd, yep
<ivoks> caleb_: us repositorys are broken
<ivoks> caleb_: use some others
<caleb_> ivoks: thanks.
<synd> vinux: good deal
<defz> hot damn
<defz> that was it
<xero> scott_ well you might not know which one it is so just use the fdisk -l command to view all your partitions
<defz> its compiling nicely (for now)
<_kaz> Is there a problem with the ubuntu/kbuntu installer? It fails on BOTH at the same spot... after partitioning, during the unpacking(?) stage when it gets to coresomething...
<sproingie> hm ... does hdparm actually do anything for SATA disks?
<xero> _kaz: is ur cdrom drive good? and is your cd not scratched?
<_kaz> it suggests that I record the CD over again at lower speeds.
<scott_> How come I get a lot of XML parsing errors from firefox?
<airmikey> any 1 running dualies
<_kaz> xero: yes, tried 2 different distros (kubuntu and ubuntu) on 3 different discs... at 8x for 2 of them.
<synd> _kaz: Echo_Mage was having the same type problem. his CD drive was the culprit
<scott_> is there anyway to fix the xml parsing error guys?
<sproingie> scott_: you sure it's well-formed xml?
<Echo_Mage> ALL: Passed the CD part of Install on the Clunker
<xero> _kaz: might be your cdrom drive then... ive found that when installing a distro it reall pushes ur cdrom drive.  i have found that an older cdrom drive that worked find under normal conditions didnt work when installing linux b/c theres soo much that its doing
<_kaz> strange. Ok I guess I'll try a different CD drive tomorrow.
<scott_> I look at my history in firefox and it says XML parsing error
<_kaz> But yeah, the CDROM worked otherwise.
<ivoks> scott_: you installed some broken extension
<sproingie> scott_: that sounds ominous.  sounds like your install was mightily hosed
<scott_> It came installed lol
<_kaz> xero: sounds like poor programming. :P
<xero> _kaz: i could be wrong... but if you have another one to test out then i would try that b/c from my personal experience that has been my problem
<defz> crimsun: ok, got envy24control up... what now?
* sproingie had no problem with the OOTB firefox, history or anything.  though FF is certainly no stranger to occasionally eating itself
<_kaz> if the installer is pushing a 16x CD-R drive so far to its limits that it can't be installed, then this is probably a programming problem with the installer somewhere.
<sproingie> my favorite is having to manually delete the lock file.  yep, aunt tilly will sure manage that
<_kaz> 16x CDR (maybe 24x CD) isn't THAT old :P
<_kaz> especially for *nix.
<xero> possibly i dont really know
<ivoks> sproingie: he copied his .firefox from some other place, or installed broken extension
<ivoks> sproingie: or .mozilla :)
<defz> when i do aplay
<scott_> Mounting the windows partition did not work
<defz> it shows sound playing on PCM Out 1 and 2
<defz> but the digital mixer is dead
<scott_> also my sound blaster doesn't work
<scott_> Is it possible for me to be able to change the resolution to 1280x1024?
<sproingie> ivoks: ah.  well, technically that should work
<Octane> is the openoffice.org2-common package openoffice 2.0 beta?
<Echo_Mage> ALL: Do you have to be connected to the web to install Ubuntu?
<crimsun> defz: use it to adjust the mixer elements. I don't use that software because I don't have that hardware.
<crimsun> Echo_Mage: no
<jalyst> woah this channels seriously busy, 1st time ubuntu user here, hi folks!
<defz> ah ok
<Echo_Mage> Okay I was wondering
<xero> Octane: yeah i think openoffice2 is still in beta
<crimsun> scott_: paste the output of amixer onto pastebin.com
<defz> so you think from here, its a mixer problem specific to my card?
<Octane> xero, youre right, but is that it?
<defz> i just need to figure out the right settings?
<Octane> i mean, is that hte beta vversipon
<Echo_Mage> Open Office 2 is still in Beta
<Octane> *verision
<Octane> yes i know
<crimsun> defz: it's not a "problem" - you just need to mute and/or unmute the appropriate elements.
<xero> Octane: yes i think so
<Octane> but is that a package of the beta version?
<scott_> crimsun: what is amixer?
<david> does ubuntu come with a firewall?
<ivoks> sproingie: not allways
<ivoks> david: :)
<ivoks> david: every linux comes with firewall
<fishie> are there any webcam programs for gnome
<crimsun> scott_: a command. Open a Terminal, type amixer, and paste the output onto the pastebin.com web site.
<abarbaccia> hey bob2 i need some help with installing a package - it says its broken, any advice on how to fix it
<david> oh lol
<ivoks> david: the questiong is... do you need firewall? this isn't windows :)
<david> where can i go to cinfugre it
<jalyst> hey, can anyone point me to a good up-to-date guide for getting FreeNX server running on hoary? I want to install the client on my XP (gaming) box so ill never be too far away from ubuntu :-)
<xero> Octane: yes it is b/c the version number is 1.9.x which Openoffice is calling the beta for 2.0
<scott_> crimsun: when I go to pastebin.com it says Query failure: Can't open file: 'pastebin.MYI'. (errno: 145)
<scott_> select pid,poster,unix_timestamp()-unix_timestamp(posted) as age, date_format(posted, '%a %D %b %H:%i') as postdate from pastebin where domain='' order by posted desc, pid desc limit 10
<Octane> well it doesnt work, there is no openoffice.org2-core
<ivoks> david: netfilter (linux firewall) isn't point and click software
<xero> Octane: i installed openoffice.org2 and that has worked fine
<Octane> ya but -core
<Echo_Mage> ivoks> no matter what OS you run you should have a firewall, no one is safe nowadays
<xero> i dont know
<mike_douglas> I'm getting md5sum mismatches on the server (both ca and us mirrors), would this be on my end or yours?
<ivoks> david: you can try to configure netfilter with firestarter
<Octane> is missing
<Davey> my windows box is perfectly virus, spam and spyware protected...
<ivoks> Echo_Mage: firewalls on local computers are useless
<Davey> course, it has no CD/Floppy drives, no USB ports and no internet connection :)
<david> ivoks: whats firestarter (im a noob)
<Echo_Mage> On local machines yes
<xero> Octane: its missing in synaptic? are your repositories up to date?
<Octane> yes they are
<Octane> and yes its missing
<Octane> Package openoffice.org2-core is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ivoks> david: firestarter is graphical tool that will help you set up netfilter (linux firewall)
<jalyst> did anyone get that query of mine?
<scott_> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/14211
<Octane> firestarter is very good
<Octane> highly recommended
<david> ivoks: how do i get to it
<Echo_Mage> ivoks> on a good server a linux OS with a firewall is like fort know to a hacker
<ivoks> david: netfilter is very very powerfull firewall, there is NO gui that will show you all it can do
<Echo_Mage> ivoks: 8knox I mean
<ivoks> david: sudo apt-get install firestarter
<xero> Octane: are your repositorires set up correctly?
<Octane> yes they are sir.
<vinux> hey does anyone know of the name of the gnome cdrw software?
<xero> hmmmm
<Octane> universe hoary security
<Octane> i have those
<david> thanks ivoks
<ivoks> Echo_Mage: lol, so little you know :)
<Octane> nothign extas
<scott_> all: my soundcard isn't working the output of amixer is listed here:http://pastebin.ca/14211
<Echo_Mage> All I know is Nux rocks
<Madpilot> vinux: gnomebaker?
<ivoks> Echo_Mage: i takes one syn flood to take you down
<vinux> Madpilot, hmm let me check
<david> nice to know ivoks ;)
<Echo_Mage> ivoks: never said I knew it all
<jalyst> can anyone point me to a good up-to-date guide for getting FreeNX server running on hoary?
<Echo_Mage> ivoks: only know what I need to know and how to find out what I want to know
<Gskillet> Has anyone here used FakeAP before?
<ivoks> there is no rock solid solution for anything
<xero> Octane: i have it working on mine... i dont know which repository it gets it form... if i were to guess it would be the backports one.  my repositories are setup like the sources.list file from www.ubuntuguide.com but w/out the nerim one (i guess its broken)
<bob2> abarbaccia: define "broken"
<xero> so if you dont have it setup like those repositories then i would do that if i were you... the default ubuntu ones are iffy at best from what ive seen
<cb122> nerim died thursday nite as far as I could tell
<ivoks> xero: leave out backports too
<bob2> abarbaccia: also, if it's from outside ubuntu, don't even try
<xero> ivoks: why the backports? they seem good and working for me
<ivoks> xero: they aren't so good...
<xero> ivoks: and from what i know they have some stuff that u can only get form there
<ivoks> xero: they update libs
<ivoks> xero: that's something backporting shouldn't do
<xero> oh
<ivoks> that breaks other apps
<xero> well what do you use instead then? jeesh
<xero> :-P
<ivoks> nothing
<xero> well how would i get software from there that i need to use then?
<bob2> for example?
<Echo_Mage> Setup takes ages on this clunker it seems
<xero> uh... cant remember for sure but i think vlc is from there... something w/ dvd::rip i think
<scott_> all: I need help mounting my windows partition, it is listed as sda1
<xero> ok no problem
<xero> scott_ : http://ubuntuguide.org/#automountntfs
<xero> and instead  of hda1 use the sda1
<crimsun> scott_: ok, looking
<xero> if thats the right partition
<scott_> xero: I tried that already, with no avail
<scott_> crimsun: thanks for your help
<crimsun> scott_: which model sblive? I need the lspci -v line
<xero> scott_: are you sure it is sda1? is there another sda listed when u fdisk -l ?
<Octane> why should we add backports to the list
<xero> Octane: from what iknow, they have some software that u cant get w/out them however ivoks said they update things that they shouldnot update
<scott_> xero:http://pastebin.ca/14213
<scott_> xero: thats my fdisk
<scott_> crimsun:audigy 2 zs
<crimsun> scott_: amixer sset 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack' on
<david> does bittorrent come with ubuntu??
<abbot45> ok, ive got a partitioning question.  i have 2 seperate hard drives (10 & 40).  when i install ubuntu it wont let me have my home directory shared on both drives, so unless i use all 10 gigs of the other drive for OS stuff a bunch of space is going to waste.  How can i fix this?
<xero> scott_: it looks like ur windows partition is in fact sdb1
<xero> because it says NTFS under the partition type
<scott_> xero,crimsun: thanks for your guys help I have to go now I will try your solutions and get back to you
<xero> no prob
<Gskillet> Has anyone here used FakeAP before?
<abbot45> can i not assign a home directory and just have both drives as root directory?
<bob2> abbot45: what does "shared on both drives" mean?
<xero> no what is it?
<bob2> abbot45: you're trying to do mirroring?
<abbot45> i dont know what that is.
<abbot45> haha
<jbroome> Gskillet: good to see you're still asking that.
<xero> gskillet: what is fakeap?
<vinux> woot frozen bubble rocks
<bob2> abbot45: so, why don't you explain what you're trying to do
<jbroome> saturates the air with fake wireless accesspoints to throw off wardrivers
<Gskillet> xero: it generates fake airports
<xero> airports?!!  like the places where planes fly into?! i am already confused :-P
<Echo_Mage> Fake wireless access points?
<seth_k> yep, and fake planes too
<Ninwa> Are there any good podcasting clients in the ubuntu repository, anyone know offhand?
<abbot45> what i am trying to fix is that when i install and put my root on the 10 gig drive it makes me assign my 40 gig drive with something different, like /home.  but that means that since my home is only on the 40 gig drive, there is a bunch of room on the 10 gig going to waste since i cant save stuff on it.  or am i wrong?
<jbroome> Ninwa: do a search for ipodder, that seems to be a good one
<jalyst> anyone here gotten FreeNX (server) running nicely on hoary?
<bob2> abbot45: there's no simple way around that
<Ninwa> Yeah I used that on windows, I hope its in the repository! :)
<xero> or do you mean like it makes a computer act as an access point?
<abbot45> bob2, i figured as much.
<bob2> abbot45: you could use LVM if you really cared
<Ninwa> No dice! :( Oh well.
<bob2> abbot45: but then if one disk goes, you lose everything
<seth_k> Ninwa: if iPodder too hard, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41085
<abarbaccia> hey all - can someone help me find a deb that provides an sdl gui?
<abbot45> i think i may just deal with it.  if i had a bigger 2nd drive than 40gigs the extra space that im loosing wouldnt matter as much.
<Echo_Mage> DAMN how long does Ubuntu take to install
<bob2> Echo_Mage: < 30 minutes
<xero> does anybody know about using a gmail account and mounting it like as a partition?
<bob2> depending on machine speed, of course
<concept10> Echo_Mage, 20-25 mins on decent system
<bob2> xero: it's really not worth it
<abarbaccia> xero, its broken as of now - and not worth it
<bob2> abarbaccia: "sdl gui"?
<Echo_Mage> bob2>wow this thing is a P3 500 with 64 megs of RAM how long you think that will take?
<abarbaccia> yes, i can't find it bob2 -- dont know the package name
<Echo_Mage> concept10: same question
<bob2> Echo_Mage: go have some tea
<concept10> Echo_Mage, how long has your installation been going?   p3 500 might take a while, low ram also
<bob2> abarbaccia: what is a "sdl gui"?
<concept10> bob2, :)
<Echo_Mage> bob2, concept10: may go do that
<abarbaccia> something that eboxy is requiring to compile
<xero> bob2: not worth it?! how do you figure?! a remote place to backup my files would be quite nice
<Madpilot> Echo_Mage: took about 20-30 min on my 2.0Ghz 1Gb RAM machine - will take a fair bit longer on yours! :)
<bob2> abarbaccia: what exactly does it say it needs?
<Echo_Mage> bob2, concept10:  how much HDD space does Ubuntu take up on a default install?
<bob2> Echo_Mage: 1.8gb
<abarbaccia> SDL_gui bob2
<concept10> Okay, I was unsuccesful trying to get my older sister to run Ubuntu on her Powerbook G4, shes a mac freak, maybe I can convert my younger sister?
<Echo_Mage> bob2: means I'm gonna be cramped for space, HD on that system is only 4.3 GB
<abarbaccia> bob2, configure: error: *** SDL_gui library not found!
<bob2> Echo_Mage: well, it goes down to 1.2gb after install
<IcemanV9> concept10: show her what Ubuntu can do for her! :)
<bob2> abarbaccia: hm, interesting
<concept10> Echo_Mage, time to upgrade that puppy
<abarbaccia> bob2, i know, i can't find any packages that provide it - even in sarge!
<Echo_Mage> concept10: My grandmother is on the verge of going to Nux as well, My grandpa is hard headed, don't trust anything he's never heard of
<synd> concept10: i say leave os x on macs.. ubuntu for everything else : )
<inc595> anyone know the settings to autoload dvd in removable drives and media?
<bob2> concept10: ubuntu on a powerbook g4 will suck in a couple of ways
<xero> yeah osx is awesome no need to run linux on it i think
<inc595> i used to have them but I had to reinstall and lost 'em
<bob2> concept10: no wireless, and no sleep (at least on nvidia-based machines)
<Echo_Mage> They have PPC support for Ubuntu?
<concept10> IcemanV9, I cant get my older sister to switch OS X is very good, but I gave her a live CD and she was saying what would I need this for? I thought it was amusing
<bob2> Echo_Mage: of course!
<xero> bob2: why will ubuntu suck ??
<bob2> xero: as above
<xero> oh damn
<Echo_Mage> Sorry NOOBNESS HERE <-----------------------
<xero> yes they do
<xero> yeah my cuz who tried it on his powerbook said he had those 2 problems too
<concept10> You should have saw the look on her face when ubuntu was booting on her system. She gave me that "What in the hell are you doing?" look
<bob2> abarbaccia: that's bizarre
<IcemanV9> concept10: ha. that WOULD be amusing! :))
<Echo_Mage> LOL I love it when people freak over a Live CD
<abarbaccia> bob2, indeed, im gonna try to find it and maybe compile it if all else fails
<bob2> abarbaccia: it appears to be dead, tho
<concept10> Echo_Mage, older people are like that.  I cant get my mom to touch a computer
<bob2> abarbaccia: http://www.newimage.com/~rhk/SDL_gui/
<sutabi> it says to update apt and I get this error while updateing:
<sutabi> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<IcemanV9> concept10: my father-in-law would not EVEN touch a computer *sheesh*
<Echo_Mage> concept10: I went to nux because fo WIN XP headaches and security issues
<bob2> sutabi: you need to paste the whole error to #flood
<IcemanV9> concept10: he thinks it's evil thing
<Fr0Gs> were can i download ATI Drivers for a Radeon 9600XT 256mb
<bob2> abarbaccia: what's "eboxy"?
<Fr0Gs> were can i download ATI Drivers for a Radeon 9600XT 256mb
<Luakagon> thank you for spending your time and minds on the problems of strangers
<JohnnyQuest> my dad(59) uses a computer more than me
<Fr0Gs> message me
<Fr0Gs> or just tell me
<bob2> Fr0Gs: er, ubuntu installs them by default
<Fr0Gs> yes but there slow
<bob2> "they're"
<abarbaccia> bob2, this is all for my ubuntu-mythtv setup - its something used in a plugin someone wrote to burn TV shows to DVDs through a nice GUI
<abarbaccia> bob2, so you dont have to author and do all that crap everytime through a shell
<Echo_Mage> My Nvidia Card is monster fast on Mepis, got the newest driver for it straight out of the box
<concept10> See that is unfortunate.  I promise to get my mom on the internet while she still has some good years.  She just doesnt understand the potential.  She thinks the internet is the same as BBSes from back in the day when I used to get in some real trouble.
<sutabi> bob2, that was the error or you want the warnings too?
<bob2> Fr0Gs: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bob2> sutabi: the whole output of apt
<Echo_Mage> concept10: my former step dad thought the same way
<sutabi> bob2, http://rafb.net/paste/results/2q3TsH89.html
<bob2> bah
<sutabi> ?
<inc595> any have xine autoloading a dvd?
<seth_k> anyone want to try for a definitive answer on whether k7 or 686 kernel is better for an Athlon XP?
<XNUKET> Hello All, Has anyone used Ubuntu on a MAC Powerbook G4
<abarbaccia> bob2, i found a bunch of rpm packages i think i can alien
<bob2> sutabi: you're not using breezy, are you?
<scott-> Hello All, Anyone run into this Postfix mail error?  mail for domainxxx.com loops back to myself
<bob2> xero: lots of people have
<vinux> brb all
<don-o_> anyone know why dbus_g_bus_get is not in /usr/lib/libdbus-1.a on
<don-o_>                 ubuntu hoary?
<sutabi> bob2, no idea ^_-
<concept10> Echo_Mage, anyway, get some extra dollars and find some cheap ram and a bigger HD for that system.  it can probably be had for less than $50 if you look around
<bob2> scott-: purge and reinstall it, and use the config tool to generate your config
<xero> bob2: haha so i see with XNUKET
<scott-> Ubuntu runs great on my mac mini..
<XNUKET> The 504 ver
<bob2> sutabi: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Redstar> Has anyone been able to get Kino to work with Ubuntu?!?
<xero> XNUKET: wireless and/or sleep problems?
<bob2> seth_k: k7
<lamont> scott-: it means that MX RR (or transport map entries...) point to you, but mydestination doesn't think it's local
<man_exec> hey all
<lamont> scott-: alternatively, there are two machines with the same value of 'myhostname'
<concept10> Echo_Mage, I would send you one if I had some extra money, I have about 10-12 extra harddrives laying around
<Echo_Mage> concept10: will do very shortly
<xero> Redstar: what is Kino?
<sutabi> bob2, http://rafb.net/paste/results/jkC9Hs59.html
<scott-> thanks Lamount and Bob, my setting for my  mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain, localhost
<xero> Echo_Mage: did i hear free hardwrae?!?!
<bob2> sutabi: get rid of the backports lines
<bob2> sutabi: and change "us.archive" to "archive"
<man_exec> I'm looking for help in adding a module from alan cox's patchset to a hoary install.  can anyone talk me through it or point me to a thorough walk-thru, please?
<kalias> Hi! I am in need of some sound/cd help.
<IcemanV9> xero: Kino is a digital video editing program
<bob2> man_exec: which one?
<jalyst> has anyone here worked out how to get FreeNX server running on hoary?
<Redstar> that won't work.. it's loads and exists right away
<robitaille> jalyst,  http://ubuntu.ca/wiki/index.php/InstallingFreeNX    (but I haven't tried it myself)
<scott-> lamont: that is correct my DNS has the FQDN and this machine is behind a Firewall with the same name.  I take it I should just change it.
<XNUKET> I amuding wireless works, but on my Powerbook G4 no wireless. Any suggestionsl D600 and everything incl running Ubuntu Live on my Del
<man_exec> bob2: thanks...I"ve got a board with the ITE8212 controller onboard
<xero> IcemanV9: is it comparable to CoolEditPro in windows?
<jalyst> yeah tried that, no go :-(
<sutabi> bob2, back ports?
<kalias> nickrud:  Hey man :)
<bob2> sutabi: oh man
<bob2> sutabi: you copied that from ubuntuguide, didn't you
<nickrud> hi, kalias, how's life :)
<jalyst> i just thought someone may be lurking in forums an come accross somethin more up-to-date
<IcemanV9> xero: dunno. never use it, but knew what it is. :) heard you can compare it to Final Cut Pro on Mac
<bob2> without understanding what it is
<sutabi> bob2, =_= yes
<kalias> nickrud:  Life is good :) You?
<bob2> someone fix the bloody thing
<xero> xero: on  video stuff... i for whtaever was thinking audio im sorry
<sutabi> bob2, its aa last of l;ink that tell me where to download applications
<nickrud> changing, moving to texas tomorrow
<bob2> or people stop blidnly following things
<bob2> sutabi: no, it's broken
<xero> haha ops i sent that to myself w00t that was slick
<bob2> sutabi: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<jalyst> so no-one else here has FreeNX server running on Hoary?!!?
<bob2> jalyst: or they're waiting for you to get to your question
<sutabi> bob2, okay..
<bob2> actually, nevermind
<jalyst> question is can someone point me to some doco that actually works
<bob2> use the one you used to have
<bob2> which you backed up
<bob2> and don't believe anything in ubuntuguide yo udon't understand
<Redstar> iceman: if it would actually work! =(
<sutabi> bob2, that I backed up... Uhh I backed up one? lol
<bob2> oh well
<IcemanV9> <- just curious - what's happened to archive.ubuntu.com? hardware failure? or someone forgot to pay the bill??
<nickrud> might have a chance to meat nalioth som time
<bob2> IcemanV9: nothing is wrong with it
<bob2> IcemanV9: us.archive is screwed
<seth_k> bob2, can you point me to a source for that? not that I don't believe you, but it seems half the things I find say k7, half say 686
<jalyst> bob2: have you got FreeNX server going, if so can you point me to some doco or outline some brief steps?
<bob2> seth_k: no, sorry
<bob2> jalyst: no
<bob2> seth_k: an athlon is a k7, tho
<seth_k> bob2, ok ^_^
<inc595> anyone got xine playing dvd when inserted?
<Madpilot> 686 = P4, doesn't it?
<thechitowncubs> Sometimes my screen just freezes but my mouse moves around, but nothing else happens, I can't do CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE or anything, and eventually i am forced to restart the computer by forcing the power button, I have read reports about the nvidia-glx package causing it, is there anyway to find out what is happening so that I can see if that is causing it or if it is something else?
<xero> does anybody have dualmonitors running w/ fglrx drivers ?
<jalyst> how does one go about setting-up there own ubuntu sub-channel
<xero> or any ati drivers for htat matter!
<concept10> neat photo... airplane entertainment system booting linux airplane entertainment system system booting linux: http://www.flickr.com/photos/colinj/17308794/in/set-442295/
<Echo_Mage> Sorry guys I'm away, playing gnometris on other machine
<IcemanV9> Madpilot: yep. i have kernel-686 running on P4
<Rytets> hey
<Ninwa> iPodder seems to have a lot of dependencies that I can't meet. It needs 2.3 and needs for 2.4 to be uninstalled... That sucks.
<jalyst> want to get something like Ubuntu-FreeNX going, this general ubuntu help has got whiskers on it
<Madpilot> IcemanV9: thought so. AMD machines are all I've ever owned...
<lamont> scott-: yes.  no two machines should ever have the same value for myhostname (esp if one is going to talk to the other...) - since that's the check that tells the mailer that it's talking to itself....
<scott-> lamount: so if I have this mailserver behind my firewall I should just change the host name and all should be good to go?
<jalyst> l
<xero> hey does anybody here know if ubuntu needs some more mirrors or something?
<inc595> evil xine
<vinux> hey all what's a good firewall to get?
<Kamping_Kaiser> xero, probably no one here does
<filosof> hi all , can somebody tell me please how the php installation (from source) cannot find libxml2 when it's installed ?
<xero> vinux: i dont really use one (cringe)  but ive heard firestarter is good
<vinux> xero, cool hacking your system now. LOL Just Joking!!! I would probably end up hacking my own system and messing it up. And probably the police would trow me in Jail too
<vinux> hmm
<xero> hhaa
<xero> how would you hack my system?
<_kaz> speaking of firewalls... I wonder why there isn't a good APPLICATION firewall for linux yet.
<vinux> LOl I have no idea I'm a newbie
<resiak> xero: with a 28.8bps modem!!!!!!1111
<xero> haha riite
<david> hello, my question: where can i get active-x for mozilla?
<xero> bring it on
<_kaz> ie Zone Alarm/Tiny/Kerio, for linux.
<seth_k> david: ahhhhhhhh!
<filosof> did somebody tried install PHP5 manualy from source ?
<vinux> xero, my system is so easy to hack! I even know the password
<IcemanV9> inc595: system > preferences > removable drives and media - if you want to have xine starts instead of totem :)
<Madpilot> david: I'm pretty certain you can't. Thank Dog.
<sproingie> it's hard.  device drivers in linux can't pop up dialogs
<seth_k> david: no such thing at ALL
<sproingie> er that was directed to _kaz
<sproingie> most of these firewalls hook into the driver interface in windows, which has the layered SPI interface
<xero> vinux: really.... horray for u
<lorz> has anybody used fetchyahoo?
<david> how do i get cedega working them
<_kaz> I saw one on sourceforge... forgot what its was called though... tuxsomething or somethingtux
<sproingie> the only thing that comes close to that other than STREAMS is netgraph
<xero> i can hack anything if i have local access to the mahcine
<vinux> xero, hehe
<david> xero: 192.168.1.111
<xero> haha oh what a wonderful LOCAL ip
<IIIEars_> New user question #101 - How do i match a process to the amount of ram it is using :?
<xero> :-P
<xero> david: i can tell u that u have a linksys router :-P
<lorz> has anybody used fetchyahoo?
<sproingie> IIIEars_: top
<nEEdHelP> hi everyone... someone can tell me how to fix my bootrecord?
<Chameleon22> when i look an some sites with firefox, the fonts appear to be to small, but when i look at the same site with IE or Konqueror fonts seem ok, is there way to fix this problem?
<IIIEars_> Very nice! - Sproingie you are awesome.
<nEEdHelP> I cant boot via windows xp... just by ubuntu
<xero> oh wait that was a test question...
<sproingie> IIIEars_: for one process, try ps u <pid>
<nEEdHelP> grub isnt working
* sproingie usually just types 'ps auxwww' now and then
<IIIEars_> sproingie - Thank You.
<Madpilot> well, that was novel. X just crashed on me...
<nEEdHelP> i installed lilo but it just boot ubuntu
<_kaz> ah here it is... tuxguardian http://sourceforge.net/projects/tuxguardian/
<xero> nEEdHelp: is there an option in grub for your winxp setup and doesnt boot to it or no?
<_kaz> http://tuxguardian.sourceforge.net/
<quam> xero: if you've used something like partition magic to make the winxp partition hidden, even grub wont add it to the list to load
<sproingie> well if you installed lilo, grub ain't gonna work.  run grub-install to take lilo out
<quam> needhelp: did you use a partition manager like partition magic?
<nEEdHelP> yes
<nEEdHelP> the first time i installed ubuntu could choose the boot
<quam> you'll need to use another partitioning program and set the windows drive unhidden if you hid it during partition magic partition setup
<xero> quam: on really didnt know that.... does it hide it by default when you splice off a new partition?
<sproingie> ah, tuxguardian uses LSM, and presumably there's providers for network
<R0d0lf0> nEEdHelP go here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WindowsDualBootHowTo/view?searchterm=partimage
<FR500> hello
<sproingie> modular security providers are nice
<quam> xero: if you tell partition magic you want to install another os, it asks you if you're going to do it right away or od it later. if you choose do it right away, it hides the windows partition so when you reboot it goes to the partition of the new os
<xero> oh darn hmm
<quam> i had to unhide mine with qtpart or whatever it's called and then reinstall grub so it would see it
<FR500> one lil question, i changed my gnome splash to reflect my current theme's whiteness, but when i login, i still get that brown behind my whiteish splash, how can i change that color
<xero> when i set one up for a friend i just spliced of the right amount
<SantasLittleHelp> Hi guys. I'm having some difficulties installing a driver for my wireless card. It's a RT2500. I tried to follow the instruction on the wiki, but failed when I tried to install libqt3-dev. Can anyone guide me through that step? Just recently installed Ubuntu.
<nEEdHelP> Let me explain what happened....
<xero> and then from there went in w/ the installcd and installed it on that partition
<Chameleon22> when i look an some sites with firefox, the fonts appear to be to small, but when i look at the same site with IE or Konqueror fonts seem ok, is there way to fix this problem?
<quam> needhelp: did you tell partition you were going to install another os, and that you were going to do it right away? if so, it hid your windows partition
<IIIEars_> xero - if in the unlikely (very unlikely) event that things look bad. - check out the dd command, linux fdisk, or possibly qtparted on a live linux CD.
<Echo_Mage> Okay I'm confused, why are ther no Icons on the desktop in Ubuntu
<FR500> Echo_Mage, it's only a configuration
<quam> ears, needhelp is the one with the problem, xero is the one helping him :P
<xero> IIIEars_: will those be able to partition off segments of a previous partition?
<Echo_Mage> How do you get the Icons on the desktop so I feel a little at home
<quam> ears: i think :p
<jamesm> does ubuntu have a netinstall cd?
<FR500> Echo_Mage, it's at www.ubuntuguide.org
<xero> well i am interested mainly in b/c i just did this for a friend
<xero> he didnt have an problems though which confuses me
<nEEdHelP> When i installed ubuntu first time GRUB used ask me which OS i wanted to boot. but i need format ubuntu partition then i installed lilo... but lilo just start ubuntu... it dosent ask me what OS i want
<xero> using partitionmagic in windows to sect of a part of his windows partition. and then from there installed linux on it
<IIIEars_> nEEdHelP - if in the unlikely (very unlikely) event that things look bad. - check out the dd command, linux fdisk, or possibly qtparted on a live linux CD.
<quam> why would you install grub and lilo :P
<jbroome> so it boots twice as fast?
<vinux> what's a good antivirs program for ubuntu?
<quam> haha jbroome
<quam> antivirus, for linux? :P
<Octane> someone needs to package the new nvidia drivers
<FR500> vinux, there are not many viruses that can attack you
<xero> needhelp: why did you use lilo? did grub not work?
<nEEdHelP> yes
<vinux> FR500, yea I know but I like being safe :)
<xero> hmm
<FR500> why are the fonts rendered so dirty on my card?
<xero> ive never messed w/ lilo so i honestly dont think i can help ya
<nEEdHelP> grub was confused because i formated and resized the ubuntu's partition
<IIIEars_> vinux - there aren't many viruses out there for linux. virus writers are focused on windows. - Still worried try "clam" anti virus.
<R0d0lf0> nEEdHelP bro, i'm telling you the answer about how to fix that is here ---> Just read it : http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WindowsDualBootHowTo/view?searchterm=partimage
<quam> i did lilo years ago. i prefer the loaders with graphical setup
<nEEdHelP> ok
<vinux> IIIEars_, cool thanks
<nEEdHelP> i'm going check this out
<R0d0lf0> good
<SantasLittleHelp> Been trying to install the wireless card driver for about 3hrs now, with no luck. =\
<FR500> how can i change the colo behind the splash screen theme
<FR500> SantasLittleHelp, what card?
<xero> what card?
<SantasLittleHelp> RT2500.
<IIIEars_> xero - Thanks - I just "kill"ed a RAM hog. :)
<FR500> what brand is that?
<nEEdHelP> just one more question....
<SantasLittleHelp> RalinkTech.
<SantasLittleHelp> Yes, I followed the instructions listed on the website, but I had one small problem.
<xero> IIIEars_ : sudo killall 'appname'
<IIIEars_> xero - the ps "u" switch was a sniper rifle.
<SantasLittleHelp> "sudo apt-get install qt3-dev qt3-dev-tools"...failed. I tried libqt3-dev, failed as well.
<nEEdHelP> I have a DOSboot diskette... should i boot from it and use the /fixmbr command to clean GRUB?
<FR500> SantasLittleHelp, do u use ndiswrapper?
<madsen> Oi!
<IIIEars_> nEEdHelP - sure that should work.
<madsen> I've got a little problem with Xorg and drop-shadows...
<FR500> .
<SantasLittleHelp> I tried to use ndiswrapper.
<xero> FR500 i heard ndiswrapper blows bigtime but if its the only thing that works then whatever
<SantasLittleHelp> Failed.
<SantasLittleHelp> Appears I need dhcpcd.
<xero> dhclient
<xero> dhcpcd --> dhclient
<SantasLittleHelp> Because..it's not my own network that I'm connecting to. my neighbor's unsecured wireless network.
<nEEdHelP> thanks everyone... i'm going to try resolve the problem
<madsen> I've followed the wiki guide for DropShadows, but no luck. :( xcompmgr keeps telling me the composite extension isn't loaded even though the logfiles for Xorg say it is.
<xero> :-P w00t for wireless stealing!!!
<SantasLittleHelp> Hit 400gb last month.
<FR500> xero, actually ndiswrapper rocks unless you need monitor mode and that stuff
<FR500> it's a good piece of sw
<xero> hmm
<lakin> It's not wireless stealing.  His neighbor is giving it away for free.
<xero> lakin: good point :-D
<SantasLittleHelp> Purely educational purposes.
<madsen> No one experienced with the drop-shadows problem?
<Madpilot> yeah, but his neighbour is an idiot... ;)
<toresbe> well, fucking duh :P
<FR500> SantasLittleHelp, are you able to set essid and get ap bssid?
<toresbe> It's not stealing.
<SantasLittleHelp> Yes.
<FR500> SantasLittleHelp, then type dhclient
<FR500> and voila
<bob2> madsen: try asking on the user list
<bob2> toresbe: CoC
<TokenBad> hmm..weird...i can save files from mozilla to my one drive..but from azureus I can't
<TokenBad> weird stuff
<toresbe> every 100ms, the AP sends out "HEY look at me I'm named default plz connect k? thanks"
<SantasLittleHelp> Okay. I'll give it a try.
<xero> if u need to run dhcpcd then just use the command 'dhclient' its the same thing from what i know
<bob2> madsen: (COmposite is kinda nasty and slow and unstable, too)
<madsen> bob2: Hmm, ok...
<madsen> bob2: Yeah, I know, but I'd still like to try it out. (Coming from plain Debian there's a lot of stuff in Ubuntu I've never tried.)
<Matthew_W> My laptop refuses to properly detect my battery with ACPI.  Gbattstat returns unknown battery klaptop returns no battery, dmesg returns AE_NOT_FOUND 100,000 times, and ACPI -V returns Thermal data, and AC data, but no battery data, help.
<bob2> madsen: yeah, fair enough
<xero> anybody wanna trade a nvidia 5900 for a ati9700??
<bob2> Matthew_W: do you have the battery module loaded?
<FR500> Why are the fonts at gnome terminal rendered like c*ap
<Matthew_W> bob2:  Where would I find that.. synaptic?  Because the battery monitor prog is indeed running, but... not detecting my battery
<WebMaven> I got an MD5 error in synaptic.
<SantasLittleHelp> Currently making a transition to Linux. I was a hardcore Windows fanboy. -.-
<bob2> Matthew_W: "lsmod | grep battery", in a terminal...what does it print out (if anything)?
<FR500> SantasLittleHelp, did it work?
<WebMaven> who do I talk to?
<Matthew_W> santas: 16 years running windoze.
<madsen> Uh, one more thing... After I did the upgrade from Warty to Hoary I get kernel panic when booting kernel 2.6.10... Do I need to pass it some devfs=mount in grub or something?
<SantasLittleHelp> Been 6 or 7 years for me. I need to grab the driver. =\
<bob2> WebMaven: edit the repository list so you're not using us.archive.ubuntu.com
<madsen> (I upgraded from Warty to Hoary because my hoary cds haven't arrived yet.)
<bob2> madsen: with a default kernel?
<madsen> bob2: Yup
<Matthew_W> bob2:    battery                     10244  0
<bob2> madsen: (upgrading is fine and encouraged....when you stick the hoary cd into a warty system, it will offer to upgrade off the cd, no less)
<SnowWrite> I just built a server with ubuntu.. squid.. awstats.. webmin.. zope and plone..
<bob2> madsen: what does "dpkg -l libc6 | tail -n1" print out?
<bob2> SnowWrite: are you a zope programmer, or are you just using plone?
<FR500> SnowWrite, u need Hula for mail!
<SnowWrite> i'm having problems with webmin "seeing" my server configs.. have to add stuff manually
<Madpilot> later, all.
<madsen> bob2: Well, fine. Then I just have to wait for the Hoary cds to arrive. :-p ;)
<SnowWrite> i'm a plone developer..
<bob2> SnowWrite: oh, cool
<IIIEars_> nEEdHelp - nah i bet you set a good password ;) - don't worry the people here are friendly and helpful. (only 6 weeks at this myself)
<SnowWrite> not a strong programmer though.. fair warning.. been working with Plone for 3 years.. just build a server for a local school district
<Matthew_W> bob2:  any ideas based on that?
<WebMaven> bob2, what should it use?
<madsen> bob2: 'dpkg -l libc6 | tail -n1' says:
<madsen> ii  libc6          2.3.2.ds1-20ub GNU C Library: Shared libraries and Timezone
<bob2> WebMaven: just archive.ubnutu.com (us. is screwed atm)
<bob2> madsen: hm, ok
<WebMaven> OK.
<IIIEars_> nEEdHelp - okay give me a sec. i'll get the link and type the command here.
<bob2> Matthew_W: it sounds like your hardware just isn't supported yet (at a guess; I'm no expert)
<bob2> Matthew_W: if you can file a bug on the "linux" product (http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com), that would be great
<FR500> how can i change the default brown color that appears on the background after loggining into gdm to something i like?
<xero> FR500: let me know once u figure that out
<Matthew_W> bob2:  some people have apparently had this problem with every other distro of linux imaginable (I've had it with mandrake, mandriva, redhat, suse, kubuntu, and ubuntu...)
<bob2> FR500: right click on the background
<FR500> bob2, wont work
<madsen> FR500: What happens?
<bob2> FR500: how do you mean?
<caonex> i would like to install a kernel image from ubuntu repositories but i do not want to do it from apt-get since it has some conflicts and it is trying to download different images, could i just download from ubuntu the package and install it with dpkg without a problem?
<bob2> Matthew_W: yeah, some hardware just isn't supported yet
<FR500> bob2, it's apllied a bit later
<FR500> so the default brown is shown behind my white splash
<bob2> Matthew_W: the problem seems to be most manufacturers don't comply with the ACPI spec very strictly, just enough so windows works.  so linux needs to emulate how windows works, in addition to the spec
<bob2> or so I gather
<bob2> Matthew_W: but if you can file a bug, the acpi wizards can probably get it to work
<bob2> FR500: oh, you mean during login?
<FR500> my yes
<FR500> i think i got it
<FR500> there is a "no wallpaper" wallpaper that might be it
<Matthew_W> bob2:  just a nuisance to have my laptop suddenly die.  There's something about a DSDT?   Do you know anything about this?
* madsen goes down for a reboot. Brb!
<Matthew_W> bob2:  on an off topic question, how does one make a program run on startup?
<caonex> where can i download the kernel-images*.deb from ubuntu?
<FR500> Matthew_W, in gnome?
<Matthew_W> fr5: yeah
<bob2> Matthew_W: DSDT is code stored on the machine that explains to the kernel how the hardware fits together, I think
<Matthew_W> FR500: ** yeah
<bob2> Matthew_W: someimtes it's wrong, so people have made patched ones which sometimes help
<bob2> Matthew_W: at login or boot?
<FR500> Matthew_W, in System-administration-gnome-session
<Matthew_W> bob2:  Yeah, i recompiled my kernel in mandrake to include a modified DSDT -- but.. I don't know it just seemed to slow down my entire system.
<bob2> oh, wow
<caonex> where can i download ubuntu packages from?
<FR500> brb
<bob2> Matthew_W: oh, when you do file that bug, include the model number and stuff, and set it to CC mjg59@codon.org.uk
<bob2> caonex: you don't want kernel-image-*
<madsen> bob2: It worked with devfs=mount hehe. :)
<madsen> Woh! Ubuntu Hoary boots _really_ fast compared to e.g. Debian!
<bob2> madsen: er, that's weird, ubuntu doesn't use devfs
<xero> so yeah wait how do u make things start when gnome starts?
<xero> i did it once but i forgot
<FR500> bob2, any clues, it didnt work
<madsen> bob2: Hmm... Odd... Might have been something else then...
<caonex> bob2, what do i want?
<bob2> xero: system -> preferences -> session
<madsen> bob2: I'll try next time without devfs=mount then. ;)
<caonex> bob2, i need one like the ubuntu installs
<bob2> caonex: what are you trying to do?
<bob2> madsen: heh
<bob2> caonex: hrm? it's installed by default.
<xero> bob2: awesome ok thanks
<caonex> bob2, install a kernel like the one that comes with ubuntu preinstalled using dpkg
<agil> halo
<caonex> bob2, there is a bug that messed mine up
<FR500> bob2, do you think it's a "root" option
<knapjack> Anyone know of a good channel for general wireless support?
<IIIEars_> nEEdHelp - okay jeez i lost my note and these are just plain confusing. - sorry. - linux or dos fdisk is fine. - was trying to be helpful :/  http://aplawrence.com/Bofcusm/481.html http://www.balug.org/ml/balug-talk/msg01780.html
<agil> halo
<caonex> bob2, i do not have the image nor the initrd in this computer
<bob2> caonex: sudo apt-get install linux-2.6
<bob2> FR500: I don't know what you're doing
<bob2> FR500: if you're trying to modify the login images, you do need to modify some packaged files, afaik
<xero> bob2: how about durring startup? b/c for whatever reason i dont think that ssh starts when i boot my desktop :-.
<bob2> knapjack: here, if you're using ubuntu
<bob2> xero: install openssh-server
<FR500> bob2, when you loggin, there is the splash screen, on it's back there is a browncolor
<FR500> i changed the splash image
<duken> how to mirroring archive ubuntu ?
<caonex> bob2, and apt-get did not do it becuase it was doing some conflicts......bob, i do not have internet in that one
<FR500> but the brown color still remains the same
<duken> step by step
<agil> sex
<agil> edan
<bob2> caonex: how on earth did you get conflicts?
<FR500> bob2, splashes are here /usr/share/pixmaps/splash/
<duken> but just arch i386
<xero> bob2: oh damn i thought it was done on default
<bob2> duken: use debmirrors
<nEEdHelP> thanks IIIEars
<knapjack> bob2: I am using Ubuntu, but my problem is on OSX :)
<madsen> FR500: I think you have to change something in the GDM theme then.
<bob2> xero: it is, if you install openssh-server
<FR500> madsen, my gdm theme is white :p
<black13> how do tell if package has been installed
<nEEdHelP> iiiears; i'm studing the info you sent me... thank you
<xero> bob2: just did
<caonex> bob2, i do not know some people have been getting the same thing, ask nickrud
<bob2> black13: look for it in synaptic
<nickrud> lol
<black13> apt-cache search libexpat
<black13> does nothing
<madsen> FR500: Hmm... Try checking out the gdm theme and see if there are any brown colors anywhere.
<caonex> bob2, it kept telling me that it could not create an initrd, that my grub did not support initrd, and i had the image installed already
<duken> bob2 how to use it
<black13> bob2, synaptic?
<FR500> ok
<bob2> caonex: what does "dpkg -l libc6 | awk /^ii/ '{print $3}' print out?
<nickrud> hah, I just happened to be listening
<bob2> duken: it has a man page...
<bob2> black13: the package install queue
<bob2> er, too, not queue
<Echo_Mage> Well thats neat, even on that old clunker, Ubuntu seems to run well
<xero> Echo_Mage: what display manager?
<bob2> duken: time debmirror -m -h au.archive.ubuntu.com -p -v --nosource --method=ftp -r /ubuntu/ -d warty,hoary,breezy --section=main,restricted --arch=i386  ./ubuntu/
<Echo_Mage> Gnome
<caonex> bob2, everytime i did apt-get update and install anything, the error would come again and until yesterday it ruined my images and was not able to boot. For my luck i had compiled a kernel but this one does not let the nic work, even when they have built in support compiled
<bob2> duken: that's how I run it
<caonex> bob2, one second.
<duken> ok thx bob
<caonex> bob2, i am doing this by phone, no internet, no nic
<Echo_Mage> xero: the default that comes with Ubuntu
<jmsl> anyone here happen to hack/build firefox?
<Fr0Gs> what version of X.Org or XFREE86 does ubuntu use
<WebMaven> bob2, thank you, that fixed it.
<bob2> WebMaven: cool
<Fr0Gs> what version of X.Org or XFREE86 does ubuntu use
<xero> Echo_Mage: so gnome :-) does it like run really slow or somehting?
<agil> hello
<kafeine> Fr0Gs, warty or hoary?
<whiprush> Fr0Gs: 6.8.2
<bob2> Fr0Gs: 6.8.2
<agil> it agil
<IcemanV9> Fr0Gs: 6.8.2 for Xorg
<Fr0Gs> ok
<Fr0Gs> so there is no xfree86
<WebMaven> bob2, what exactly is wrong with us.archive.ubuntu.com, anyway?
<agil> i am agil
<xero> haha i guess he got the point
<Echo_Mage> xero: hard drive access time are slow but other than that it works great
<xero> kewl
<xero> i remember starting firefox and waiting a while
<Fr0Gs> so there is no xfree86 bob2
<bob2> WebMaven: I don't know.  it's not just out of date, things are actually corrupt...maybe their disk is failing or something.
<IcemanV9> Fr0Gs: there is, but almost no one uses it
<Fr0Gs> lol
<Fr0Gs> ok
<Echo_Mage> xero that machine should be good for the kids when they want to play a game
<WebMaven> bob2, how long has this been a problem?
<Echo_Mage> gotta download more for it tho
<johnnybezak> hey guys i've got a ".img" file that I need to extract or whatever you do with a dot image file how can I open it?
<kvidell> It's a cd image?
<agil> i am agil
<bob2> WebMaven: a few days now.  I take it someone has contact the admins of tha, and the ubuntu.com admins have been contacted, too
<Echo_Mage> Gonna need to find a way to hook it up to my network tho, not sure if it will replace Mepis tho
<johnnybezak> kvidell: how do i open it>? or do i mount it
<agil> hello agil
<kvidell> is it a cd image?
<madsen> Hmm, this may be a trivial problem... When I try to go find my favourite extensions for Firefox I get redirected to a Firefox 1.0.4 download... Can't install the extensions. :-/
<johnnybezak> kvidell: yeah, its got some installation media on it
<kvidell> mount -lo image /place/to/mount I think
<bob2> johnnybezak: sudo modprobe loop ; sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop ./foo.img /mnt
<kafeine> madsen, edit your about:config
<Strife> just out of curiosity, why does it seem like ubuntu packages aren't updated very often with hoary?
<WebMaven> bob2, OK, good. Is there an ETA for a fix, or should I just keep using archive.ubuntu.com permanently?
<madsen> kafeine: How? Or rather, what should I edit?
<kafeine> sec
<Strife> e.g., gaim is v. 1.1.4, whereas the current release of gaim is v. 1.3.1
<bob2> WebMaven: I don't know, sorry
<jamesm> does ubuntu have xfce 4.2?
<kafeine> madsen, general.useragent.vendorSub
<kvidell> bob2: does mount -lo not do the same thing or is your way just more... guarenteed to work?
<kafeine> make it 1.0.4
<madsen> kafeine: Hehe, clever! :)
<WebMaven> bob2, OK. Is there a page on the ubuntu.org site with a notice?
<caonex> bob2, it says: 2.3.2.dsl-20ub
<kafeine> we be geeks here, after all
<johnnybezak> bob2: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0
<bob2> WebMaven: not that I know of
<caonex> bob2, sorry took so long but by phone with my dad....
<filosof> can somebody tell me please where zlib is placed in Ubuntu ?
<bob2> kvidell: I didn't know mount had a -lo option
<kvidell> johnnybezak: did my method fail as well?
<bob2> filosof: zlib0g
<WebMaven> bob2, OK, I'll just check back here in the channel in a few days, then.
<caonex> bob2, is that what you were looking for?
<bob2> filosof: what are yo utrying to compile?
<bob2> caonex: yes
<WebMaven> bob2, thanks again.
<bob2> caonex: I don't know what the problem could be, sorry
<bob2> WebMaven: np
<agil> hello
<kvidell> I thought it did.. it might be --loop that I'm thinking of
<agil> hello
<caonex> bob2, so where can i download the .deb for the image
<caonex> ?
<bob2> johnnybezak: what does "file foo.img" say?
<filosof>  bob2  PHP , and it ask about zlib directory
<kvidell> It's been awhile since I've had to do that kind of mounting.
<agil> iam agil
<kvidell> I only do it to check initrd images.
<bob2> filosof: you know php is in ubuntu, right
<bob2> caonex: packages.ubuntu.com/linux-image-2.6.10-5-386
<agil> do you have cheat ps
<filosof>  bob2  yes i know , but i want to compile it from source with my own options
<IcemanV9> jamesm: xfce 4.2.1.1-2ubuntu2 0
<bob2> filosof: why?
<holycow> hey guys, i get a high pitched sound from my speakers whenever alsa starts, when i stop alsa it goes away
<johnnybezak> bob2: boot.img x86 boot sector
<bob2> filosof: which module isn't in ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> hmm.. hope someone has some ideas: my latest kernel update is unbootable and I've had to fall back to a warty kernel..
<holycow> any idea how to debug such a thing?
<IIIEars_> bob2 - amazing. - guru status. - nice
<bob2> johnnybezak: so, it's not a cd image
<kalias> nickrud: I am back.
<jamesm> thanks IcemanV9
<bob2> johnnybezak: what is it and what are you trying to do with it?
<levander`> How do I find out what the last four packages updated on my machine were? I want to verify they installed correctly.
<bob2> levander`: how did you update them?
<thoreauputic> I get a hang at "starting enterprise volume management"
<caonex> bob2, could you at least tell me where to get the package file, since i do not have internet and need to take it to the computer?
<kafeine> levander`, you should have some logs of it
<thoreauputic> and the kernal won't go any further
<bob2> caonex: er, I did
<filosof>  bob2  just want to compile it in my own way :-) anyway where the zlib directory is placed in Ubuntu ?
<levander`> bob2: sudo apt-get upgrade ; sudo apt-get update
<caonex> bob2, oh i see sorry
<bob2> thoreauputic: does taking that out of the boot sequence help? (sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/S*evms)
<levander`> kafeine: where are these logs?
<kalias> How do you tell if your sound card is properly configured?
<bob2> levander`: then it's not logged anywhere, sorry
<johnnybezak> bob2: i need it for doing a debian usb install, its got a kernel and some other stuff on there
<bob2> kalias: can you play music?
<bob2> johnnybezak: so, dump it on a usb disk
* kafeine is away: hearing your voice is like icicles down my spine
<bob2> levander`: aptitude does log it, yet another reason to use it :P
<bob2> IIIEars_: hm?
<levander`> bob2: where does it get logged if you use the update notifier thingy ubuntu put in there with hoary
<kalias> no I can't seem to play anything.  I tried the solution in the unoffical guide and that didn't work either.
<IIIEars_> NICE WORK!! :)
<bob2> levander`: I don't think that logs it, either
<thoreauputic> bob2: I'll try that - so far I've chrooted in and installed 2.6.8.1-4 9which doesn't fully work but at least boots)
<levander`> is update notifier the same as aptitude?
<caonex> bob2, if it tells me to configure initrd because it cannot create image, what should i do? this is the problem i have been getting for a week now.
<bob2> thoreauputic: ah, ok
<bob2> levander`: no
<bob2> caonex: I don't know
<bob2> caonex: I can't imagine how you could get that without doin gmajorly silly things
<thoreauputic> bob2: thanks for theidea - I'm going to try it now :)
<bob2> (whicI assume you haven't done, or you'd have mentioned it)
<levander`> is there a way to check what the last twenty packages updated by ubuntu in their repositories were?
<johnnybezak> bob2: just put her on there?
<bob2> levander`: yes, http://lists.ubuntu.com/, the changes lists
<kalias> bob2: I installed xmms and alsa with no success.
<bob2> johnnybezak: dd if=/foo.img of=/dev/sdX
<levander`> caonex: gimme a few seconds, i gotta link to mkinitrd instructions
<bob2> johnnybezak: make sure you get sdX correct, or you will toast a disk
<bob2> kalias: ignore that
<bob2> kalias: what does "fuser -v /dev/snd/*" print?
<levander`> caonex: take a few, it's in my /etc versioning repository
<johnnybezak> bob2: what
<bob2> kalias: (in #flood)
<bob2> johnnybezak: ?
<caonex> bob2, i did not do anything....just install some other programs, but never touched kernel
<johnnybezak> bob2: what is that dd command all about
<bob2> johnnybezak: I'm pretty sure the debian install guide explains how to do this
<Matthew_W> bob2:  how long does bug reporting normally take
<bob2> caonex: what programs? from where?
<johnnybezak> bob2: :P
<Matthew_W> bob2:  I posted it, I mean the reply
<bob2> Matthew_W: to report? < 2 minutes.
<bob2> Matthew_W: depends
<caonex> bob2, universe and multiuniverse, amsn and i think that was it
<kalias> bob2:/dev/snd/*: No such file or directory
<bob2> filosof: sudo apt-get build-dep php
<bob2> filosof: bear in mind, this is highly silly; php in ubuntu has *every* module (bar like 3) enabled already
<bob2> filosof: plus, if you compile it yourself, you need to keep track of security updates
<caonex> bob2, nothing bad i guess and i even commented everything out after the error and just started working with the ubuntu supported repositories, but still go the error.
<flodine> anyone on 64 bit ubuntu
<bob2> caonex: very odd
<bob2> kalias: well, that would be the start of your problems ;)
<bob2> kalias: what sound card do you have?
<caonex> bob2, i just know i am not the first, because nickrud told someone had come to the channel with the same problem.
<bob2> johnnybezak: dd is the tool used to dum pthe install image onto the disk
<kalias> bob2: I will have to crack the box open and take a look.
<johnnybezak> bob2: can't i just copy it
<bob2> caonex: most of the other people with initrd problems did highly silly things like use the backports libc6, or partially upgrading to breezy
<bob2> kalias: "lspci | grep Multi" is enough
<bob2> johnnybezak: no
<caonex> bob2, i do not know. It is just messing me up because for some reason with the one i compiled the nics do not work so i cannot do anything to it and have to tell my dad over the phone who does not know anything about linux. Imagine.
<bob2> johnnybezak: your bios is in charge of booting the usb stick...do you think it knows how to read ext2?
<levander`> caonex: sorry, it ended up i didn't have to do that mkinitrd because I decided my CD drive failed  and it wasn't software, didn't save that link anywhere
<caonex> levander`, its ok
<kalias> bob2: blank it gave me nothing.
<johnnybezak> bob2: hehe sure... ok how do i find out what X is in /dev/sdaX the disk just automounted
<bob2> kalias: ouch
<JohnnyQuest> can anyone make a suggestion for a fix for this error?
<JohnnyQuest> mythtv-setup: error while loading shared libraries: libmythtv-0.18.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bob2> johnnybezak: the output of "mount"
<kalias> bob2: I take it that is not good.
<johnnybezak> bob2: roger that
<bob2> kalias: well, it means you don't have a pci sound card
<FR500> wow gdesklet is very heavy
<bob2> JohnnyQuest: it means that mythtv wasn't installed properly
<kalias> bob2: will linux support that?
<bob2> kalias: yes
<kalias> bob2: I imagine is must be an isa card.
<Matthew_W> How are there that many people in this channel and only this many talking? lol.
<filosof>  bob2  i am kind on half way now, and want to finish it the some way i started :-) can you please tell me how to find this zlib in system ?
<JohnnyQuest> i know that bob
<bob2> kalias: but I don't know the details
<JohnnyQuest> im installling it...
<JohnnyQuest> and thats the error ig et installing it
<bob2> kalias: maybe try searching the wiki or asking on the mailing list
<kalias> bob2: oh, bummer. I will take a look.
<bob2> filosof: run the command I gave you
<levander`> damn, there were too many updates around the time i last updated my system, even though I only updated four, there are a *lot* that were updated around that time
<holycow> what package contains the alsa daemon that puts the startup script in init.d dir?
<bob2> kalias: yes, not showing up in lspci means it's not a pci card, which means lspci won't detect it ;)
<levander`> am guessing they froze stuff for the hoary release, then when the freeze was lifted, everybody checked in all the shit they had developed in the mean time
<bob2> levander`: er, you're using breezy?
<synd> is there any way to run Mac apps on linux?
<levander`> bob2: no, hoary
<kalias> bob2: hmm..I see.  I found something on the wiki but there is nothing entered under isa soundcards.  Do we have a wiz on the irc?
<bob2> levander`: since release, hoary has only had security udpates added
<levander`> bob2: i do real work on my system, don't wanna make a hobby of beta testing
<userx1> how to clear the Print Jobs in the command line? Coz If I will cancel it thru Printers window, the Window will just hang-up.
<bob2> synd: it's called "mol"
<filosof>  bob2  it's give me error "E: Unable to find a source package for php"
<synd> bob2: mol? google it, i shall?
<levander`> bob2: exactly, and I wanna make sure those security updates installed correctly, my system went down becuase of power outage, and I don't remember how long before the power outage I told it to update
<bob2> synd: apt-cache search mac-on-linux
<synd> bob2: ah, thx
<bob2> levander`: I'd think a hard shutdown is way more likely to cause problems than the security updates
<thoreauputic> bob2: /etc/rc2.d/ appears not to have any evms entries.. have I missed something?
<holycow> why does removing alsa-base remove gdm?
<holycow> i don't get this
<levander`> bob2: well, i don't see any problems, have checked syslog, but just want to make sure those security updates went in okay
<bob2> filosof: sudo apt-get build-dep php4
<bob2> levander`: ok
<synd> bob2: nothing came up?
<levander`> does dpkg even have a way to verify package installs? I remember rpm had an option to verify every installed package on the system, even though I never bothered to figure out what the output meant
<bob2> thoreauputic: hrm, interesting
<bob2> synd: are you on ppc?
<bob2> levander`: debsumbs
<bob2> holycow: maybe because gdm wants to make noises early on
<synd> bob2: x86. ppc required, eh?
<kalias> exit
<holycow> thats retarded, now you cant remove alsa without removing gdm
<holycow> *grrr*
<bob2> synd: of course, it's like vmware but less hacky
<bob2> synd: try qemu, but you'll need to go buy a mac os x dvd
<dooglus> levander`: "debsums"
<bob2> holycow: why do you want to touch alsa-base, anyway?
<userx1> how to clear the Print Jobs in the command line? Coz If I will cancel it thru Printers window, the Window will just hang-up and no cancellation happen.
<thoreauputic> bob2: there's an evms.conf in /etc ...
<holycow> bob2, it pumps a very very high pitched noise through my speakers, its borked
<levander`> anybody know what package debsumbs is in?
<holycow> when i stop alsa it goes away
<bob2> levander`: debsums
<bob2> holycow: ouch
<levander`> bob2: got it, thanks
<holycow> reinstalling it along with gdm didn't work
<holycow> *grrr*
<GNULinuxer> what is the alternative for chkconfig [Redhat ]  in Ubuntu? I want some services to run at startup and some not
<jamesm> GNULinuxer update-rc.d
<userx1> :(
<GNULinuxer> jamesm, what is the syntax ? any man page?
<jamesm> GNULinuxer, there should be
<levander`> bob2: thanks, that seems be working, although a *lot* of output that isn't really errors, and a lot of people are apparently making packages with md5sum files...
<jamesm> GNULinuxer, i wrote a wiki on linuxquestions.org about this
<GNULinuxer> jamesm, the link?
<johnnybezak> bob2: ive got to put an .iso on the usb stick to, do i need to dd that unit as well
<synd> bob2: say i had ubuntu ppc and had MOL running on top of that. would that enable the airport express card ?
<thoreauputic> bob2: anything I could grep for in dmesg?  dmesg | grep -i evms or enterprise comes up empty as well.. :/
<bob2> levander`: yes, it's a shame
<thoreauputic> synd: no, unfortunately
<bob2> synd: no
<synd> :/
<levander`> bob2: oh, meant *without* md5sum files
<seth_k> would anyone mind testing a gdesklets backport for hoary before I release it onto the unsuspecting public? I just want to make sure there are no showstopper errors
<bob2> erk
<xero> i have alwayshad gdesklets problems
<synd> gkrellm for me
<xero> however trhey have to do with actually loading a gdesklet and not hte program itself i think
<JohnnyQuest> how do i open a txt file and edit it in the terminal?
<synd> xero: ive had the same problems
<bob2> JohnnyQuest: sudo nano /blah
<xero> nano filename
<JohnnyQuest> anything other than nano?
<zero-one> hi... how can i get permission to modify the etc folder?
<thoreauputic> OK - I guess I'll see if I can find an older Hoary kernel in the archive.... this one seems not to like me
<seth_k> nooo JohnnyQuest, usue vi! :P
<JohnnyQuest> bi?
<xero> vi
<JohnnyQuest> vi>?
<levander`> thoreauputic: have you tried booting your system by not having whatever /etc/init.d script run that starts enterprise volume management?  I don't know exactly what that service does.
<JohnnyQuest> ok
<bob2> JohnnyQuest: use nano
<JohnnyQuest> sudo vi filename?
<JohnnyQuest> ive had problems with nano...
<seth_k> hehe. you'll want to use nano if you're not used to console editing
<xero> yeah but vi can be quite confusing for someone who has never used it before
<JohnnyQuest> i do not have a gui interphase anymore
<bob2> thoreauputic: I don't know where it's starting
<seth_k> vi forever though
<xero> what problems w/ nano?!
<levander`> JohnnyQuest: you'll have more problems with vi if couldn't get nano to work
<JohnnyQuest> ok..
<seth_k> true that
<bob2> xero: it's a terribly spartan editor
<JohnnyQuest> i edited a file and now i dont have a gui interphase...
<thoreauputic> levander`: that was bob2 's suggestion - but it appears not to exist in the /etc/rc2.d dir
<levander`> thoreauputic: lemme check here
<xero> nano is all done w/out a gui
<JohnnyQuest> ya i kno
<dooglus> anyone familiar with 'aptitude', as opposed to 'apt-get'?
<JohnnyQuest> but, i used it, rebooted, i idnt have a gui anymore
<cthulfuego> dooglus: They work pretty much identically.
<madsen> JohnnyQuest: I think it's more interesting to know what file you edited.
<zero-one> I want to get permission to modify a file at /etc folder... how can i do it?
<dooglus> cthulfuego: that's what I thought.  but:  http://rafb.net/paste/results/Kctn7x61.html
<seth_k> dooglus: syntax is pretty much identical
<xero> JohnnyQuest: you mean u did something to screw up gnome?
<madsen> zero-one: sudo <command to run>
<david> who here likes windows?
<xero> johnnyquest: try restarting gdm?
<JohnnyQuest> ya
<xero> screw m$
<dooglus> cthulfuego: why does aptitude think I should install defendguin?  I've removed it, and don't want it back.
<JohnnyQuest> i did something to screw up gnome
<JohnnyQuest> it fails when booting
<xero> what were your editing?
<JohnnyQuest> i edited ld.so.conf
<cthulfuego> dooglus: Its depend handling is still a tad buggy afaik.
<zero-one> madsen, but how can i do it using gnome, not via a term
<levander`> thoreauputic: are you sure the message before freezing wasn't: "Setting up LVM Volume Groups..."
<xero> i dont know what that is... hmm
<madsen> zero-one: Oh, hang on a sec.
<JohnnyQuest> maybe that wasnt the cause..
<zero-one> madsen, ok
<xero> restart gdm
<thoreauputic> levander`: positive
<sproingie> how do i find what .deb package a particular file is in?
<xero> /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<bob2> sproingie: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<dooglus> sproingie: apt-file search
<madsen> zero-one: Applications -> System Tools -> Run as a different user...
<madsen> zero-one: Then type e.g. 'gedit' and run it as root.
<JohnnyQuest> how do i restart gdm?
<thoreauputic> levander`: it times out, then I get a message like "lost interrupt on hdc "
<josemi> /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<dooglus> JohnnyQuest: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<madsen> JohnnyQuest: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<josemi> lol
<madsen> hehe
<josemi> so I win
<thoreauputic> and it freezes (well, it hangs)
<josemi> xD
<xero> JohnnyQuest: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<madsen> josemi: Well, if he's not 'root', then you don't.
<JohnnyQuest> i got a fail
<dooglus> josemi: no, madsen wins for getting the 'sudo' in there too
<levander`> thoreauputic: what is your default run level in /etc/inittab?
<JohnnyQuest> starting gnome display manager... fail
<xero> were you doing anything w/ your xorg.conf file at all?
<josemi> xD ok ok
<JohnnyQuest> no
<JohnnyQuest> i only touched that one file...
<madsen> JohnnyQuest: What does the logfiles say?
<thoreauputic> levander`: 2 - quite normal
<xero> what dir was that in? and what does it do?
<JohnnyQuest> logfiles? i donte ven know how to cehck those...
<madsen> JohnnyQuest: sudo tail -100 /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<JohnnyQuest> im just gonna reinstall unbuntu and start from scratch
<madsen> JohnnyQuest: Bad idea, just fix the problem.
<josemi> JohnnyQuest: is highly recommended you try to repair the system by yourself
<JohnnyQuest> ok
<josemi> and take some practice
<JohnnyQuest> i installed it 2 days ago..
<josemi> by understanfing how it works
<josemi> f-d
<zero-one> madsen, the system says the password is wrong (but its right
<madsen> JohnnyQuest: Try: sudo tail -250 /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<vinux> Wow It was so easy to set up my printer in gnome!
<levander`> thoreauputic: your hdc is hard drive or cd drive?
<Santa|xChat> Ah..finally it's working. Thanks everyone who helped me earlier. =)
<JohnnyQuest> that didnt wrok
<JohnnyQuest> that command
<thoreauputic> levander`: CD
<thoreauputic> CD-RW
<JohnnyQuest> i got it to wokr now..
<levander`> thoreauputic: it may have gone bad, i got similar messages when my cd drive went bad not long ago
<levander`> thoreauputic: you've ever been inside that computer?
<madsen> zero-one: Uh, if it contains any special chars (something not a-z 0-9) then gksu (the program asking you to give the password) might not work. :-/
<JohnnyQuest> what am i looking for in these errors?
<madsen> zero-one: Try opening a terminal and type 'sudo gedit' instead.
<thoreauputic> levander`: hmm - well it boots perfectly in warty (/dev/hda5 )
<madsen> JohnnyQuest: Something that gives you a hint of what's failing.
<Adrian|> Hey I heard something about a special version of Starcraft made for Ubuntu, can anybody give me info on that?
<thoreauputic> levander`: it's only Hoary that causes problems
<thechitowncubs> hey, how can i install a metacity theme w/out using the theme app? is there a config file somewhere that i can edit
<JohnnyQuest> font renderer is all i got...
<userx1> Starting DHCP server: dhcpd failed to start - check syslog for diagnostics. - <--- which Directory I can find the "syslog" ?
<zero-one> madsen, ok! gedit open!
<madsen> JohnnyQuest: You can also just 'sudo tail -250 /var/log/Xorg.0.log' and see if there's anything interesting going on.
<userx1> whats the problem why it failed?
<madsen> zero-one: :)
<thoreauputic> levander`: the only thing I've done in the box is put in an extra stick of ram about 3 weeks ago
<levander`> thoreauputic: can you check /var/log/syslog on your warty install to see if there are any errors related to hdc in it?
<userx1> Firestarter is currently running....
<thechitowncubs> Where is the config file for themes?
<thoreauputic> levander`: OK - I'll have to reboot - dual boot here
<JohnnyQuest> scan your fram lavender
<JohnnyQuest> ram*
<JohnnyQuest> ram can go bad
<zero-one> madsen,now i create the file and can i save it at /etc folder?
<levander`> thoreauputic: what OS are you on now?
<thoreauputic> back soon I guess
<JohnnyQuest> and it will give you lots of errors
<madsen> zero-one: What file did you want to edit?
<JohnnyQuest> levender: memtest86
<thoreauputic> levander`: hoary with a warty kernel that doesn't work very well ;)
<zero-one> lilo.conf
<levander`> thoreauputic: can't you just mount the drive that has the warty /var partition on it?
<madsen> zero-one: From the gedit with root privileges you can open/save to any file on the system, so be careful what you do.
<zero-one> madsen: ok
<JohnnyQuest> how do i scroll up in my terminal?
<madsen> zero-one: Well, if you're done editing the file, then you should just save it. (Have you saved a working backup of lilo.conf?)
<thoreauputic> levander`: doh - sorry I'm not thinking very clearly - yes of course thanks
<josemi> avPag + RePag
<levander`> thoreauputic: i'm gonna getta smoke, but search for both the terms "atapi" and "hdc"
<madsen> zero-one: Remember, for the changes to take effect, run 'sudo lilo' after editing lilo.conf.
<thoreauputic> OK
<thoreauputic> thanks levander`
<madsen> Aw, crap!
<thechitowncubs> Anyone :/
<madsen> I left my cola in front of my CPU fan and now it's all warm! :(
<thechitowncubs> I hate to interrupt :)
<seth_k> nobody adventurous tonight eh.
<JohnnyQuest> what does this mean? could not init fount path element unix/:6100; removing from list!
* seth_k posts in backports anyways
<JohnnyQuest> there are some typos in there...
<seth_k> JohnnyQuest: don't worry about it. no local font server running
<JohnnyQuest> ok
<madsen> JohnnyQuest: It just means that there's no font server running. It's not a problem really.
<seth_k> JohnnyQuest, but it doesn't hurt anything staying in xorg.conf all nice and happy
<madsen> Oh. Too slow again.
<seth_k> :D
<seth_k> can I have a brownie?
<JohnnyQuest> how do i scroll up in my terminal?
* madsen bakes seth_k a brownie. :-p
<madsen> JohnnyQuest: Shift+PageUp
<seth_k> w00t
<zero-one> madsen: ok... im doing what you're saying
<JohnnyQuest> drmOpenDevice: Open failed
<JohnnyQuest> that anything?
<madsen> JohnnyQuest: You might want to use 'less' for reading long output in a terminal.   tail -250 /bla/bla/bla | less
<levander`> thoreauputic: find anything??
<madsen> zero-one: :) I hope it works out well then. :)
<david> whats the alt-tab equivalant in linux?
<seth_k> david: alt-tab still...
<thoreauputic> levander`: several lines for atapi
<david> hah ur right thanks
<JohnnyQuest> im not finding a thing...
<thoreauputic> levander`: hang on - grepping for hdc
<ubu> remember that if you use less, you can use the '/' to search...
<levander`> thoreauputic: are they errors?
* xero thinks david is a rocket scientist
<madsen> JohnnyQuest: No errors at all? (Marked with "(EE)".)
<thoreauputic> levander`: the atapi ones look OK to me...
<JohnnyQuest> nothing marked with EE
<madsen> JohnnyQuest: Hmm... Perhaps Xorg isn't the thing failing then... Perhaps GDM is... (?)
<levander`> thoreauputic: i'd look at the lines before and after where the term atapi comes up, not just with grep
<JohnnyQuest> it said gnome was failing while booting...
<dennis> hello
<thoreauputic> levander`: right - i'm seeing "lost interrupt quite a bit here
<thoreauputic> with "hdc"
<dennis> ANyone know how to handle file names that are longer than 8 characters and or have spaces in them?
<madsen> JohnnyQuest: Try checking out the logfile /var/log/gdm/:0.log
<seth_k> dennis: tab completion is your friend
<levander`> thoreauputic: could be bad cd drive thoreauputic
<dennis> ?
<thoreauputic> levander`: like Jun 13 11:32:00 localhost kernel: hdc: lost interrupt
<dennis> Huh?
<madsen> JohnnyQuest: GDM = GNOME Display Manager
<thoreauputic> levander`: :(
<dennis> seth_k, what?
<thoreauputic> I guess it might be
<dennis> Like I'm running cedega....
<dennis> and it can't find it because Program Files has a space
<levander`> thoreauputic: that's what started happening to me for a few months before my CD drive just died, i wasted a lot of time trying to fix
<zero-one> madsen: iam going test it now... bye
<seth_k> dennis, type Prog[TAB] 
<levander`> thoreauputic: brand new DVD R/W drives are only $50 these days
<thoreauputic> levander`: but in that case would warty be OK (It is)
<seth_k> where [TAB]  is the tab key, not the letters
<seth_k> it will auto-complete
<madsen> Why the hell does Xorg.0.log tell me that COMPOSITE is loaded, when xcompmgr tells me it's not?!?
<levander`> thoreauputic: with hardware failures, sometimes at first you get intermittent stuff
* xero cheers for auto-completion
<thoreauputic> yes, right
<seth_k> madsen, maybe it tries to load and fails?
<thechitowncubs> Why is ogg playback so slow in Totem-xine?
<madsen> seth_k: It doesn't show anything about failing in the log.
<thechitowncubs> Ogg Theora...
<levander`> thoreauputic: i bet you don't use your CD drive a lot, and just never noticed it flakes out some times, until something in hoary tries to use it on boot
<thoreauputic> levander`: well, I'll see what happens - at least I have aworkable system and a laptop here
<thoreauputic> levander`: thanks for the help :)
<levander`> thoreauputic: i'm guessing of course, but just something is using the cd drive more on boot in hoary
<thoreauputic> levander`: OK - could be
<madsen> seth_k: Only error I get is about PreInit failing for "Synaptics Touchpad" which I don't even have...
<levander`> thoreauputic: try to get other people to check their syslog and see if there are any lost interrupt messages in there
<Madpilot> hi all. how do I get ubuntu to tell me what it's calling my two CD drives?
<xero> levander': yeah why does ur cdrom drive fail? ive had a few fail on me when installing ubuntu
<madsen> (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
<levander`> thoreauputic: have you tried mkinitrd to remake an initrd image?  that was one of the things I tried to get my CD back up and working, it seemed to work for awhile.
<seth_k> Madpilot, look in /media first off
<bob2> Madpilot: ls /dev/cd*
<Matthew_W> Anyone know how to get my sound to be reasonably audible?  -- the problem is... it's incoherently quiet, and my comp thinks the sound is coming from the headphones...
<seth_k> Madpilot, usually /media/cdrom0 and /media/cdrom1
<thoreauputic> levander`: no, this just happened an hour or two ago
<xero> matthew_W: sudo alsamixer
<levander`> thoreauputic: i'd google "mkinitrd cd" some
<thoreauputic> levander`: OK
<Matthew_W> xero:  all this does is let me change the volume levels, and again, the only one that changes is headphones.
<ubu> Matthew_W, paste the output from ,,cat /proc/asound/cards'' and ,,amixer'' onto pastebin
<levander`> also, there's gotta be a way to figure out what in /etc/rc2.d or elsewhere is starting the /etc/init.d/evms script
<Madpilot> seth_k, bob2: it seems to list three drives - cdrom, cdrom0, cdrw -- but I only have two? odd
* thoreauputic makes some notes and goes for a break
<bob2> Madpilot: cdrom will point at one of the others
<seth_k> Madpilot, my guess is cdrom -> cdrom0
<seth_k> oops, beaten
* seth_k hands over the brownie he won earlier
<Matthew_W> ubu:  explain pastebin
<JohnnyQuest> i didnt find aynthign in that log..
<ubu> Matthew_W, it's just a web site used for diagnostic purposes
<seth_k> Matthew_W: http://pastebin.ca
<madsen> JohnnyQuest: Odd...
<x_or> Is there a sound configuration utility for Hoary?  alsaconf is not installed, and apt-cache search shows nothing.
<JohnnyQuest> that log had the same stuff as the other log
<ubu> x_or, alsaconf was removed from Ubuntu's alsa-utils
<bob2> x_or: what do you need to configure?
<madsen> JohnnyQuest: Nothing useful is output when you try: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart ?
<Madpilot> bob2, seth_k: thnx. still trying to get a grip on how linux deals with drives & stuff...
<x_or> Well, I have a new sound card, m-audio type, so I figured alsaconf was the easiest way to do this.
<Matthew_W> ubu:  http://pastebin.ca/14221
<JohnnyQuest> it just restarts and tells me gnome display manager failed
<JohnnyQuest> everything else is ok
<seth_k> Madpilot, np. Everything's a directory in Linux. Kinda weird, but useful after awhile
<bob2> x_or: if it replaced the old one, then the correct module will be loaded on boot
<seth_k> no more c:\
<Juhaz> hoary installer can't resize fat32, right?
<madsen> JohnnyQuest: Odd.
<Matthew_W> ubu:  let me know if any of this makes sense :P
<x_or> No, there is an on-board chip, and this is a pci card.
<JohnnyQuest> im going to reinstall because, i have alot of problems iwth that install
<Madpilot> seth_k: also trying to get used to drives not appearing if there isn't anything in them...
<madsen> JohnnyQuest: Nothing on Ctrl-Alt-F7?
<bob2> x_or: cool, then you shouldn't need to do anything at all
<JohnnyQuest> nothin
<madsen> JohnnyQuest: Reinstalls are for windows.
<JohnnyQuest> ya i know
<Hhhhh> hello
<JohnnyQuest> but, when i was installing packages
<x_or> bob2:  How do I tell if the proper module is loaded, and use the card?
<JohnnyQuest> the archive i was using wasnt woirking
<madsen> JohnnyQuest: Chances are that you'll end up with the same problems if you do the same stuff.
<JohnnyQuest> so packages got partialy installed
<JohnnyQuest> well im gonna do different stuff
<madsen> JohnnyQuest: Oh, bugger...
<JohnnyQuest> ya
<JohnnyQuest> this time
<levander`> anybody try mythtv on ubuntu? am wondering how easy to configure
<JohnnyQuest> ill change teh archieve
<madsen> JohnnyQuest: Well, you could try 'apt-get install -f'
<JohnnyQuest> thtats wat imd oing levander
<bob2> x_or: look at the output of dmesg, I guess
<xero> levander': i tried to install it once and got a bunch of errors and never tried it agian
<Hhhhh> questions about Ubuntu 5.04: does it ship with KDE? any special strengths and weaknesses of Ubuntu? I'm installing it right now as we talk
<JohnnyQuest> im installing it levander
<JohnnyQuest> i got knoppmyth to wokr
<levander`> JohnnyQuest: it's going okay?
<JohnnyQuest> im in here talking about problems
<JohnnyQuest> (im new to linux)
<ubu> Hhhhh, you can use kubuntu-desktop
<madsen> JohnnyQuest: Change the archives, run 'sudo apt-get update' and then run 'sudo apt-get install -f' - see if that fixes the partially installed packages and stuff.
<levander`> JohnnyQuest: so you're not installing via the ubuntu repositories?
<Matthew_W> ubu:  any ideas...?
<ubu> Hhhhh, see #kubuntu
<levander`> JohnnyQuest: starting Linux with mythtv is *brave*
<ubu> Matthew_W, hold
<JohnnyQuest> im installing ubuntu via the cd rom...
<JohnnyQuest> ?
<Matthew_W> ubu:  sure.
<Fr0Gs> hey all i have installed a graphics binary from ATI and its worst how can i remove it
<JohnnyQuest> ok madsen
<kvidell> JohnnyQuest: Lav means are you installing MythTV from the repos?
<JohnnyQuest> ill try taht and see if that helps
<madsen> JohnnyQuest: Use the official archives from Ubuntu.
<JohnnyQuest> im installing mythtv from the cvs..
<Fr0Gs> hey all i have installed a graphics binary from ATI and its worst how can i remove it
<liable> Fr0Gs: a .deb package?
<Fr0Gs> its froma  .run script
<Fr0Gs> from ati
<madsen> Ok, now for MY problem... Drop shadows...
<xero> damn cable grrr
<ubu> Matthew_W, please mute IEC958 and Capture
<levander`> JohnnyQuest: are you sure if you install mythtv via knoppmyth that your supposed to install ubuntu first?
<Hhhhh> udu: thanks, I'll look into that, I think Gnome is fine for now. Any special strengths and weaknesses of Ubuntu? I come from a Red Hat/Fedora/SuSE perspective, but I decided to try a new distro for a change
<Matthew_W> ubu:  okay... how do I go about doing that?
<JohnnyQuest> no
<JohnnyQuest> i installed knoppmyth before
<JohnnyQuest> i didnt like it
<JohnnyQuest> so now im doing mythtv through ubuntu
<kvidell> I'd use Gentoo or Slackware for a myth box
<kvidell> then again it would be solely a myth box
<ubu> Matthew_W, amixer sset 'IEC958' off ; amixer sset 'Capture' off
<levander`> kvidell: why those distros?
<kvidell> levander: light weight
<kvidell> much much lighter than ubuntu
<kvidell> harder to get going sometimes, sure, but they're very lightweight
<JohnnyQuest> arnt they harder to use?
<Fr0Gs> hey all i have installed a graphics binary from ATI and its worst how can i remove it
<xero> i just tried installing mythtv and i had problems installing it
<kvidell> yes, but I'm not here because ubuntu's easy to use :)
<JohnnyQuest> i cant barely use ubuntu...
<xero> said it couldnt get files
<Matthew_W> bob2:  when I did that it returned   Front Left: Capture 0 [0%]  [on] 
<kvidell> I don't use ubuntu because it's easy... infact I only use ubuntu for laptops.
<JohnnyQuest> well im reinstalling this time, maybe next time ill fix errors
<kvidell> I use it because it's stable and works well on laptops.
<JohnnyQuest> is it stable enough for a myth box?
<duken> hi bob
<ubu> JohnnyQuest, yes.
<kvidell> JohnnyQuest: Is what stable enough for it? Ubuntu? Yes.
<Matthew_W> ubu:  when i did that it returned   Front Left: Capture 0 [0%]  [on] 
<duken> i was run debmirror
<Ben_Babcock> I've just installed Ubuntu and it said it had to boot back into Ubuntu to finish the installation.  However, upon rebooting the screen has gone blank.  Should I just wait, or do I need to reboot again?
<duken> but i have trouble
<duken> [0%]  Getting: dists/hoary/universe/binary-i386/Release   #
<duken> Failed to download some Package, Sources, Contents or release files!
<duken> releasing 1 pending lock... at /usr/lib/perl5/LockFile/Simple.pm line 182.
<levander`> JohnnyQuest: you know i think there's a #myth or #mythtv channel
<kvidell> Anything is. It's that if I had a Myth box I'd want ONLY myth on it.
<duken> why ?
<ubu> Matthew_W, ok, that's fine.
<kvidell> so I wouldn't need all the other stuff.... just myth.
<JohnnyQuest> there is
<ubu> duken, which mirror are you using? See the topic.
<JohnnyQuest> im in it
<JohnnyQuest> its #mythtv-users
<Matthew_W> ubu:  Now?  (oh, and if I turn capture off.. will my mic still work?  God I'm a nub... lol)
<ubu> Matthew_W, I presume you muted IEC958 (the spdif output)
<JohnnyQuest> im just having ubuntu probs
<JohnnyQuest> not myth probs
<Matthew_W> ubu:  I typed into a terminal exactly what you put.  (in 2 lines, with sudo preceding it.)
<ubu> Matthew_W, you wanted Capture _on_? Why didn't you say so?
<Matthew_W> ubu:  because I don't know what Capture is  lol
<ubu> Matthew_W, no need for sudo. Your default $USER has sufficient privileges to access those controls.
<ubu> Matthew_W, it's fairly self-explanatory: it's the toggle for recording something. :)
<Matthew_W> ubu:  I guessed that afterward.  lol
<duken> ubuntulog, au.archive.ubuntu.com and archive.ubuntu.co,
<ubu> Matthew_W, of course then you also have to select _what_ you want to record.
<duken> ubuntulog, au.archive.ubuntu.com and archive.ubuntu.com
* kvidell needs to find a way to make linux make it easier for him to visit his Fiance.
<Matthew_W> ubu:  Just incase I want to use Skype, or something.
<david> why dont i have sound when playing games??
<duken> ubu, ubuntu, au.archive.ubuntu.com and archive.ubuntu.com
<dr_willis> perhaps you have the volume muted.
<david> neg i got volume up
<Matthew_W> ubu:  So, now that I've done this, the sound is still incoherently quiet, are there any other steps? (it still thinks I'm using headphones)
<Fr0Gs> hey all i have installed a graphics binary from ATI and its worst how can i remove it
<Fr0Gs> hey all i have installed a graphics binary from ATI and its worst how can i remove it
<Fr0Gs> i need help
<zero-one> Madsen: yes4!!!! problem fixed!!! everything running ok!
<kvidell> Fr0Gs: We saw it the first time :) If no one answers it's likely no one knows and Professor Google becomes your new best friend.
<Fr0Gs> damn it
<kvidell> However, if it's something you installed using apt-get, then try apt-get remove package
<Fr0Gs> is it possible to remove it
<kvidell> I don't know.
<ubu> Matthew_W, are you using amixer or alsamixer to adjust the volume?
<kvidell> How did you install it in the first place?
<kvidell> reverse engineering DOES work for a lot of things.
<Matthew_W> ubu:  alsamixer.  amixer I just used to return all of those things you wanted pasted.  Basically, this program happens on all operating systems I've had on this laptop other than windoze.
<Matthew_W> ubu:  ... and I've never fixed it.  lol.
<ubu> Matthew_W, program->problem?
<Matthew_W> ubu:  problem, yes.
<Matthew_W> ubu:  2:30 - no sleep - no caffeine.  lol
<zero-one> everything working
<thoreauputic> levander`: bob2; I might have found an answer - cd-rom would not mount, then i checked /var/log/syslog and saw errors "DMA timeout" so i edited /etc/hdparm.conf and added '  interrupt_unmask = on' and now it's mounting...
<BROKEN_LADDER> does anyone know what the amber light means on a router, as opposed to green?
<zero-one> I would like say THANK YOU to everyone... My windows and my ubuntu are running BETTER THAN EVER! THANKS!!!!
<nalioth_wrkn> BROKEN_LADDER: depends on the model
<madsen> zero-one: Great! :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> my sip phone is connected but the router shows it as amber, not green.
<Matthew_W> ubu:  One of the only 2 problems I have ever had with linux
<BROKEN_LADDER> i don't know what the sip phone could be doing weird..it's working fine.
<ubuntu_phil> does anyone know if prism3 chipset cards will work with packet injection progs like aireplay?
<madsen> zero-one: Glad that it worked out well. :)
<zero-one> yes...
<ubu> Matthew_W, what motherboard do you have?
<ubuntu_phil> zero-one, was that "yes" addressed to me?
<madsen> And I found out that the changes for drop-shadows should be applied to xorg.conf and NOT XF86Config-4... DOH!
<caonex> while trying to install a kernel image with apt-get i get an error indicating that my grub does not support initrd, what is suppose to be done here?
<madsen> ubuntu_phil: I think it was for me. :)
<zero-one> madsen: yes
<zero-one> no phil... yes was for madsen
<ubuntu_phil> ok thanks
<Matthew_W> ubu:  uh... I'm not entirely sure.  It's an ACER aspire 3500... I don't really know laptop hardware well at all.  It's an intel chipset...
<zero-one> So, if there's brazilian user with dual boot problems should see this site
<zero-one> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigos/verArtigo.php?codigo=1271&pagina=5
<david> my games are really laggy can someone help me?
<caonex> /usr/sbin/mkinitrd: Cannot determine root device ??
<zero-one> There, brazilian users - or from other countries with some determination ;-) -  with dual boot problems with lilo or grub can find very good info.
<zero-one> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigos/verArtigo.php?codigo=1271&pagina=5
<ubu> Matthew_W, does adjusting the Master control actually change the Headphones?
<xero> i have had major dualbooting problems on my laptop
<xero> with ANY linux distro and windows
<zero-one> thanks every one and good night
<ubu> Matthew_W, and are you actually using the Headphones jack?
<xero> i gave up and just run ubuntu now :-)
<Matthew_W> ubu:  No, the master does nothing.  I didn't even know I had a headphones jack... so no.  lol.
<nomasteryoda> xero, good for u
<Matthew_W> ubu:  Although when I do use the headphones, they're not deafening, but they're not nearly as quiet.
<raz> Trying to compile the mplayer mozilla plugins. Stuck at this command, help would be appreciated: ./configure --with-gecko-sdk=/home/username/work/gecko-sdk  ... [one of]  the error i get is:  Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<ubu> Matthew_W, so mute the Headphones control (press 'm' in alsamixer) and increase the Master
<Matthew_W> ubu:  actually, they're still kind of quiet even in the headphones...
<Matthew_W> ubu: I'll try that.
<caonex> i have grub configured with the kernel image and initrd.img that are bundled with ubuntu; however, when i try to boot i get an error with initrd. How can i installed or whatever to grub?
<Matthew_W> ubu:  Now there is -no- sound.
<caonex> i have the right line as initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.5.10-5-386
<Matthew_W> ubu: lol
<flodine> how do you free memory on ubuntu
<ubu> Matthew_W, ok, then you need to just control the Headphones jack
<Matthew_W> ubu:  explain further?
<ubu> flodine, you don't do that manually. Linux (the kernel) does that for you.
<ubu> Matthew_W, just adjust the Headphones (unmute it)
<Matthew_W> ubu:  but therein lies the problem, even on 100% headphone volume, and 100% beep media player volume, the sound is still incredibly quiet, with 10% the quality it should have, etc.
<ubu> Matthew_W, the only way to test a workaround is to upgrade ALSA versions, and I have to go to bed now. If you search the forum, however, you can find my mailing list posts ("crimsun") explaining how to use 'alsa-source' from universe.
<visor> hi folks :)
<raz>  any ideas on how to get gtk2-devel throu apt-get/synaptics?
<ubu> raz, install libgtk2.0-dev
<thoreauputic> 2.6.10-5-686
<thoreauputic> yes!
<thoreauputic> back in business
<xxenon> ?
<thoreauputic> I got my kernel to boot....
<xxenon> ah ..
<thoreauputic> whew
<raz> ubu, ty.
<ubu> raz, np
<thoreauputic> !seen levander`
<ubotu> levander` is currently on #ubuntu (1h 19m 14s)
<magoo> hi all! the topic says 'use archive.ubuntu.com...' but I can't find apps I want to install in that one. Is there some other method or repositories?
<thoreauputic> levander`: if you're around - I owe you a beer or three :)
<ubu> magoo, make sure you update after you change /etc/apt/sources.list
<visor> anybody has any idea why graphical Java applications do not fit the theme in gnome? Azureus does but debuging information tells me that the current engine isnt supported but its weird cause azureus looks just good but others like LimeWire or the gallery client do not
<magoo> ubu: yes
<visor> and yes, i have jre 1.5 installed, this may be a jre issue but i just want to know if any of you have the same problem
<thoreauputic> visor: maybe they use swing?
<ubu> magnon, "yes" as in you have?
<ubu> magnon, sorry
<visor> thoreauputic: most probably yes
<magoo> ubu: yea
<ubu> magoo, as in you have updated?
<visor> thoreauputic: but then the problem is within jre itself and not a ubuntu/gnome issue isnt it?
<thoreauputic> visor: I haven't seen swing in action lately, but it used to look horrible
<thoreauputic> visor: yeah, widget kit/intrface for java
<thoreauputic> *interface
<visor> thoreauputic: i used to use jre 1.5 in other distributiones and it wrapped gtk just well, i only have this problem in ubuntu
<thoreauputic> visor: ah - well then I don't know
<ubu> magoo, what application are you attempting to install?
<thoreauputic> visor: I currently don't use java at all
<visor> and it is suppossed that jre 1.5 uses the same engine as gtk, in fact i think i used once jre 1.4 and it worked flawlessly and all apps aside those that use native java widgets worked just well
<magoo> ubu: well updated the list havnt done any upgrades. just wanted to install mplayer :)
<thoreauputic> hmmm ... :(
<visor> thoreauputic: me neither but i found this program for uploading photos to a webserver using gallery and i thought it would be useful but it is written in java
<thoreauputic> i see
<ubu> magnon, mplayer-586 (et al.) are in multiverse. Did you enable that repo?
<thoreauputic> fair enough
<gamess> what I cant login at http://localhost:631 using my account
<gamess> it says their that use Root Account
<gamess> *Why
<visor> and i can stand the horrible java look but this really looks bad, its unreadable, the labels couldnt be read, its all whitey
<ubu> gamess, use the System>Administration>Printing tool instead
* thoreauputic is relieved and happy his new kernel finally booted
<gamess> ubu, I cant delete the existing printer nor to stop the pending jobs of it
<visor> i will try to update jre or downgrade to 1.4.2 maybe that'll fix it
<gamess> if I click Cancel, the Window will just hangup
<ubu> gamess, did you check the wiki?
<gamess> waht wiki-wiki ?
<ubu> see the topic.
<gamess> ok
<gamess> scrolling up.......
<gamess> if possible, I want to manage the printer using the web-based environment
<magoo> ubu: no i gess im too noob for that :) added multiverse to the sections line in synaptic but still cant find the app
<thoreauputic> levander`: ping
<ubu> magoo, paste your /etc/apt/sources.list onto pastebin.ca
<visor> geez the channel has grown a lot
<gamess> ubu, i cant find about HP printer in the Wiki......
<gamess> :)
<visor> gamess: whats the problem?
<gamess> visor, about removing my printer
<gamess> or stoping it pending Jobs
<gamess> coz I will click cancel on it, it will just hangup
<visor> gamess: and cant it be done by the gnome printers admin tool?
<gamess> yes
<visor> gamess: and... so?
<gamess> the printer window will just hangup if Ill going the cancel its jobs
<gamess> also the printer doesnt response anymore
<gamess> but yesterday, id succesffuly done a Print Test page
<visor> is it supported?
<gamess> now, It wont print
<gamess> yes
<gamess> HP Deskjet 3550
<josemi> gamess: try using cups simply
<josemi> via http
<josemi> and selecting your printer if available
<gamess> josemi, but it ask for root password
<anacron_> supergood morning!
<gamess> but they said that Ubuntu doesnt have Root Account
<magoo> ubu: ok here i think http://pastebin.ca/14224
<GNULinuxer> in which Repo can I find Adobe Acrobat Reader 7.0 ? I have universe enabled, but I still don't find it on synaptic
<gamess> i cant also used my Sudo account in that http://localhost:631
<anacron> gamess: you can have one, if you want
<rommer> should a swap partition be logical or primary?
<gamess> how ?
<gamess> :)
<gamess> thats interesting
<anacron> gamess: just add one,
<gamess> add one ?
<gamess> account ?
<anacron> gamess: sudo passwd <sumthing>
<anacron> passwd root*
<Dr_willis_> rommer,  it dosent matter
<ubu> magoo, you typo'd
<gamess> i have 2 user accounts on this Ubuntu system
<rommer> dr_willis ok ta
<ubu> magoo, replace "unstable" with "universe"
<magoo> ubu: ok thabks
<josemi> gamess: root passwd ? and what's the problem ??
<anacron> gamess: there's no need for root account though, you can use sudo for everything
<magoo> *thanks
<josemi> gamess: sudo passwd root
<doonz> hey guys with that url in the topic how do i get the repositories to use it?
<josemi> and set it.
<FR500> hello
<duken> hi how much space hardisk required for mirroring ubuntu just hoary, arch i386 ?
<gamess> ill try
<FR500> is any of ou able to use the irc gdesklet without doing a thing
<gamess> what would be a Root's username
<gamess> ?
<josemi> gamess: do this
<josemi> sudo passwd root
<josemi> and no more
<josemi> then log int using the root account
<josemi> login root passwd: whatever you want
<gamess> passwd: password updated successfully
<gamess> like that ?
<josemi> that's ok
<josemi> then
<josemi> you can log in as root
<josemi> su -
<josemi> and so on
<anacron> but again, there's no need for root account
<josemi> anacron:
<josemi> mm
<anacron> since you can use sudo, and sudo -s
<josemi> I disagree
<NicP> why on earth would you want to do that
<josemi> yeap
<josemi> your installation-user
<josemi> is a root-like account
<josemi> so, it's preffered for me
<josemi> delete this account
<thoreauputic> josemi: sudo -s achieves the same effect as su anyway
<josemi> and create a new one
<NicP> one of the benifits of sudo is no root account
<kvidell> I agree, I haven't used my root account since I learned about sudo YEARS ago on an old RedHat box
<josemi> with NO privileges
<anacron> josemi: why would i do that?
<josemi> well... I use Gentoo
<NicP> but your user has no privledges untill you use sudo
<anacron> that's just stupid :D
<kvidell> yea really.. that's kind of.. well... short-bus
<kvidell> and redundant :-P
<thoreauputic> josemi: you are a bit confused about sudo, methinks :)
<josemi> I don't want anybody be able to do sudo or privileged tasks
<kvidell> the ndon't let them
<doonz> can anyone help me out?
<josemi> without the ROOT account
<NicP> lol
<josemi> that's for security
<NicP> yeah create another user then
<mhz> hi you all
<dbernar1> a user inHoary has to be in the admin group to use sudo
<kvidell> um
<kvidell> so is sudo
<gamess> you cant understand me guyz, http://localhost:631 has a msgbox-like prompt that requesting for Root's USERNAME and PASSWORD before i can access the service
<NicP> that has no privledges
<josemi> I know
<kvidell> you really don't know how to use it then
<dbernar1> In Warty, you need to add him to the sudoers file.
<josemi> I know what is sudo for
<gamess> not in command line
<kvidell> no you don't :)
<kvidell> I find that hard to believe at this point.
<josemi> kvidell: ok then.
<NicP> so do i
<josemi> Kvidell: i don't want users to be able to use SUDO
<kvidell> You can limit WHAT commands people can run even
<josemi> that's all.
<mhz> hames, did you adduser cupsys shadow  ?
<kvidell> then don't le them
<kvidell> you have to add them to an allowed list first
<kvidell> if you don't add them, they can't use it
<mhz> gamess, did you adduser cupsys shadow  ?
<doonz>  | Use archive.ubuntu.com if us.archive.ubuntu.com gives md5sum errors   <-- how do i do this?????
<NicP> so disallw them
<NicP> yeah
<NicP> not all users can use sudo
<NicP> only ones that are specified
<dbernar1> doonz what?
<Hhhhh> what do you use to set up users with sudo, visudo?
<anacron> doonz: topic
<kvidell> you can also specify which commands people can or cannot use
<dbernar1> you want to change us. to just without that?
<josemi> kvidell: I know
<thoreauputic> doonz: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the "us." on each line
<doonz> ahh ok
<josemi> and I don't want people to use sudo (in any way)
<kvidell> They use SUDO in the cisco datacenters to let the engineers do a few remedial tasks so the sysadmin's aren't being constantly harassed
<kvidell> why?
<doonz> thanx thoreauputic
<kvidell> you'd rather them have FULL access?
<thoreauputic> doonz: then do an apt-get update
<doonz> ok
<josemi> kvidell: ubuntu is not for datacenters
<thoreauputic> dooglus: no worries:)
<kvidell> no
<dbernar1> heh
<kvidell> I said they use SUDO though :)
<kvidell> so does ubuntu
<mhz> Has any one here successfully run NFS server and clinets???
<josemi> yeap, and NASA uses Zope + Plone so waht ?=
<thoreauputic> mhz: sure
<kvidell> I'm staryting to get the inkling you're only here to troll
<josemi> kvidell: me ?
<thoreauputic> mhz: install openssh-server
<josemi> kvidell: no no
<kvidell> yes, you :)
<josemi> kvidell: this is not my intention
<josemi> kvidell: so I explain my opinion
<abbot45> ive got something in my trash bin that wont delete.  its just a folder that i put in there from a removable usb drive.  it says that its from a read only drive so i cant delete it.
<abbot45> its really bugging me.  how can i get rid of this thing?
<mhz> thoreauputic, cool. I've read 3 diff (similar though) HowTos + the one in ubuntu  wiki UNsuccessfully :(  Openssh-server is installed, so is portmap in all clients and server
<dbernar1_> if you want to remove it, type in sudo rm -r ~/.Trash/*
<thoreauputic> mhz: good
<NicP> josemi: theres nothing stopping you from setting up your machine with a root account if you feel the need, but there are reasons that the sudo system has been chosen, please dont encourage newbies to setup a root account when they have no idea what they are doing and they can do everything with the current sudo system
<mhz> :)
<NicP> :)
<thoreauputic> mhz: have you read the tldp howto?
<mhz> thoreauputic, let me re-check
<josemi> NicP: I agree but (for mi) it's more easy to have a root account for privileged tasks
<josemi> or... if you want this in other words
<thoreauputic> mhz: I don't use windows, and I find nfs is much quicker for me than samba
<josemi> I't's highly recommended to know your root passwd, in fact.
<mhz> thoreauputic, BTW, I only will use/need NFS to mount dirs. I wont use NIs
<xero> what is nfs?
<josemi> network filesystem (Surely)
<abbot45> dbernar1, "rm: cannot remove `/home/adam/.Trash/Themes': No such file or directory"
<mhz> thoreauputic, I prefer not to use samba
<doonz> thanx thor it worked
<xero> is it used in place of samba?
<thoreauputic> mhz: so do I :)
<mhz> :)
<thoreauputic> doonz: great
<NicP> josemi: but if there is no root account and no root password theoretically the system is more secure
<thoreauputic> doonz: :)
<mhz> xero, not "instead" but you could say so
<josemi> NicP: so root's account have to exists in any way
<josemi> -s
<dbernar1_> abbot45 um do a ls ~/.Trash and tell me the folders there, please do not paste long text.
<xero> ... could you explain?
<thoreauputic> xero: nfs is the *nix standard, but alot of folks use samba anyway now
<josemi> you can call this account root or "default install user" but's a privileged users
<josemi> user
<NicP> well if that works for you thats fine
<signius> there seems to be a problem with the source archive gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<thoreauputic> xero: samba was designed to interact with windows networks from *nix
<josemi> NicP: of course, so I agree: SUDO is an usefull tool.
<thoreauputic> xero: nfs is the native system
<signius> i just edited my apt source list and removed the gb. and it works perfect now
<dbernar1_> a useful
<josemi> ok sorry
<josemi> I'm spanish
<dbernar1_> sorry, just language geek.
<josemi> my english is too poor
<xero> oh ic ok
<dbernar1_> I thiunk I understood everything so far
<thoreauputic> xero: but samba is so good that a lot of people use it in *nix networks now as well
<xero> so nfs will not work with windows stuff?
<xero> yeah i know samba is quite popular
<bob2> xero: you can buy NFS clients for windows
<abbot45> dbernar1, it doesnt show anything when i ls.  when i navigate to ~/.trash it is empty.  but it shows the "stuff is in your trash can" icon and when i click on that it shows that there is that file in there.
<xero> i use that if i dont use ftp
<xero> buy... ha!
<Fr0Gs> my ubuntu keeps crashing since i installed the ati drivers please help
<thoreauputic> xero: it will, but it isn't worth the hassle - and samba works better for windows
<xero> kewl
<bob2> Fr0Gs: define "crashing"
<josemi> lol
<josemi> XDD
<thoreauputic> bob2: I solved my kernel problem! :D
<mhz> thoreauputic, oh, i did read http://nfs.sourceforge.net/  instead the one in TLDP. I am reading tlpd now, just in case. However, i do have to "claim" that  /proc/filesystems has NO 'nfs' line :)
<dbernar1_> abbot45 then it is gone, not sure how to get the icon fixed, try killall gnome-panel in a terminal
<bob2> thoreauputic: woo, what was it?
<dbernar1_> signius /topic, maybe
<xero> fr0gs: yeah have fun w/ ati drivers... i still cannot get dualmonitors working
<Fr0Gs> when i try and move desktop items the whole computer freezes bob2 and after a while of just leaving it sitting there it crashes
<Fr0Gs> just jams up
<Fr0Gs> freezes
<signius> ????? whats the /topic thing about ?
<abbot45> dbernar1, its not just the icon though.  when i click on the icon it brings up nautilus with the file in there.
<signius> i am new to irc
<bob2> Fr0Gs: so, remove them
<thoreauputic> bob2: I found DMA errors - delays , in /var/log/syslog, so I enabled interrupt_unmask in hdparm.conf
<bob2> signius: type /topic into your irc client
<dbernar1_> just type it in
<bob2> thoreauputic: hrm, ok
<abbot45> when i click on the file it navigates to the trash bin on my mp3 player.  /media/GMINI 400/.Trash-adam
<thoreauputic> bob2: and now it boots OK to the new kernel
<dbernar1_> wow
<thoreauputic> bob2: the errors were related to /dev/hdc
<thoreauputic> which is my CD-Rom
<bob2> Fr0Gs: no, please don't /msg me
<signius> yeah you say that as if my comments were not related to ubuntu ?
<Fr0Gs> ok
<bob2> Fr0Gs: sorry they're unstable for you, can you file a bug please?
<Fr0Gs> err ok
<Fr0Gs> :)
<josemi> anyone of you knows if a Riva TNT2 *m64* works fine (agp) under Linux, I know this card does not works fine under windows 9x or 2K
<josemi> ?
<Fr0Gs> should i get a lower version of ubuntu then try
<dbernar1_> signius no, there is a portion in the topic about mirrors, somewhat related
<gamesss> sorry got DC, we got brown out due to heavy rains :)
<Fr0Gs> brown out lol
<Fr0Gs> bob2 would a older version of ubuntu help
<gamesss> who said about, adduser cupsys shadow command ?
<signius> Ah ok i see it now
<gamesss> thats the last words I seen on my Xchat
<dbernar1_> yup2o_O
<bob2> Fr0Gs: I wouldn't think so
<signius> i did a search on google previously and it didnt come up with anything useful
<Fr0Gs> lol
<Fr0Gs> then whats the problem
<thoreauputic> bob2: can you think of any reason the recent kernel would cause DMA issues on boot? My previous kernel had no problems...
<signius> and an obscure line in the heading of an irc chat isnt the most prominant of places to provide that info i dont think
<signius> but its resolved now all the same
<dbernar1_> whatg do you turn on in BIOS to make a hard disk bootable? just the boot sequence?
<dbernar1_> signius excellent
<bob2> Fr0Gs: it's a binary driver, there's little anything but ATI can do to fix it
<bob2> signius: where would you prefer it be put?
<gamesss> i can made a Test print in Printers, but when I print thur OpenOffice, the jobs will just go "Printing 2 Job" but the printer doesnt print....
<gamesss> *thru
<litheum> installing 5.04 and installer is erroring when selecting kernel "linux-386". error is related to dpkg "Errors were encountered while processing : /cdrom/pool/.../linux-image.2.6.10-5-386_2.6.10-34_i386.deb. \n E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<signius> you dont make it bootable in the BIOS you make it bootable in FDISK or CFDISK or whatever other flavour you use
<dbernar1_> signius hehe, windows wont boot:P
<signius> you can change the boot order in the BIOS
<dbernar1_> m$ says change your bios...:) for the error...
<signius> are dual booting windows and GNU/Linux ?
<dbernar1_> not yet..
<dbernar1_> I am reainstallin the whole comp
<litheum> here's more info "dpkg-dev (subprocess): error in buffer_read(stream): failed to write to pipe in copy: Input/output error"
<litheum> any ideas?
<dbernar1_> 3 OSs, 2 HDs.
<signius> Im confused
<black13> i keep getting this error undefined reference to `__stack_smash_handler'
<signius> so if you havnt touched anything why has windows stopped booting
<dbernar1_> Primary master wont boot windows once it copies the files to the HD, anyhow, OT...
<dbernar1_> nono, I am installing it now.
<dbernar1_> anyhow, OT. forget it.
<signius> OT ??
<dbernar1_> off topic
<signius> ok i got to get going for work :-(
<signius> bye for now chaps
<dbernar1_> see ya
<gamesss> anybody help me with my printer ?
<mhz> thoreauputic, hmm, why is that hoary does not gimme an NFS output for 'insmod nfs'??  insmod: can't read 'nfs': No such file or directory
<dbernar1_> checked OOo is using the right printer
<rommer> how do i install nvidia drivers?
<Ghetek> is it "$mount my iso file please" or "$mount my iso file pretty please"?
<mhz> thoreauputic, my kernel experience sucks, i know
<mhz> :)
<litheum> mhz: you don't have the NFS kernel module built/available?
<dbernar1_> !binarydriver
<ubotu> dbernar1_: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<dbernar1_> !binary
<ubotu> dbernar1_: I give up, what is it?
<thoreauputic> mhz: you don't need to do that
<dbernar1_> rommer www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/binarydriverhowto
<Mahl> Quick : Im using k3b and its burning fine usually at 40 x....(I had to set up the buffer used by k3b manually) But when burning Audio cd's....the Device buffer drops and drops and drops
<Mahl> any solution
<rommer> dbernar1_: thanks
<mhz> litheum, AFAIK, I chose Ubuntu BECAUSE it had "everything" a regular honorable distro needs :)
<dbernar1_> Ghetek...?
<NicP> mahl: i belive it has something to do with the drivers or something, some talk about if u use the emulated scsi driver it works at full speed
<Ghetek> im just trying to mount an iso here
<NicP> i have simmilar problems
<thoreauputic> mhz: if you set up your /etc/exports right, and start the portmapper before the server, you should be fine
<litheum> mhz: doesn't mean that you installed all the stuff that you are trying to use
<doonz> hey guys i installed a few apps from that ubuntuguide page but they arent showing up with icons
<mhz> thoreauputic, so I thought :)
<gamesss> i guess noone about printers, :) Ok just teach how do I Install my Sony Microvault Flash Disk? Coz when I plugged it, it can be detected/ install....
<thoreauputic> mhz: what issues are you having?
<dbernar1_> Ghetek that is shown on ubuntuguide.org or maybe even in ubuntulinux.org/wiki/frontpage/searchwiki
<gamesss> *cant
<mhz> thoreauputic: no mounting anything at all :D
<dbernar1_> doonz just teh icons missing? killall gnome-panel
<thoreauputic> mhz: you know about the rpcinfo command?
<mhz> yep
<Mahl> NicP, its just for Audio CD's
<doonz> sweeet
<doonz> thnx
<mhz> it shows everything running in the server
<gamesss> no one also :) .....
<Ghetek> ok will look thanks
<dbernar1_> gamesss um........... did you check that OOo is using the right printer?
<dbernar1_> welcome both
<gamesss> what 00o ?
<thoreauputic> mhz: you should see a bunch of stuff if you run rpcinfo -p
<dbernar1_> OpenOffice.org
<gamesss> yes
<gamesss> I set it up to the right name printer
<thoreauputic> mhz: portmapper, nfs, nlockmgr, mountd, status
<gamesss> but the Printer will says Printing 2 Jobs, but it doesnt print
<dbernar1_> ok, well, then I dont know. it should print. as for the flash disk... a USB key?
<gamesss> but when I made the TEst print before that, it successfully print
<mhz> thoreauputic, can i paste here?
<thoreauputic> mhz: no :)
<gamesss> :)
<mhz> I thought so
<dbernar1_> http://pastebin.com
<thoreauputic> mht: maybe /j #flood
<dbernar1_> I loved 144000 modems...:p
<gamesss> if this computer wont print, I will reformat it and back to WindowsXP again...
<dbernar1_> damn error in windows!
<gamesss> coz we always do here is Office applications :)
<dbernar1_> why do I have to have that OS anyhow...
* KarlosII says woot woot, Freeciv 2.0.2 release soon
<josemi> gameness: have you tried to run Cups ?
<gamesss> how can I make the cup run ?
* Ghetek checked the wiki i cant find a thing on mounting iso files...
* dbernar1_ gave you another ref.
<josemi> gamenesss: /etc/init.d/cups start
<gamesss> ill try
<mhz> gamesss, /etc/init.d/cupsys start
<gamesss> root@pnpaserver:/home/pnpa # /etc/init.d/cupsys start
<gamesss>  * Starting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd
<gamesss> root@pnpaserver:/home/pnpa #
<josemi> gamenesss: then you should get access to an interface via http
* KarlosII idles
<gamesss> thats right?
<josemi> yeap
<josemi> that's right
<gamesss> lol,,,, ill try to print now...
<gamesss> :)
<josemi> now go to your browser
<gamesss> ok
<josemi> and set your printer first
<gamesss> josemi, then what ?
* Ghetek is exploring the inner depths of ubuntuguide.org
<gamesss> josemi, it will ask for a username and password
<gamesss> and Prompt always frigthened me
<dbernar1_> Ghetek make sure not to use their advice rashly, there is some bad ideas there, somewhat
<gamesss> I always did all my user account here in Ubuntu but It cant access
<black13> does anyone know anything about `__stack_smash_handler'
<dbernar1_> brb
<Ghetek> ok
<josemi> gameness: try with a root browser
<josemi> or simply point to 127.0.0.1:8081 ?
<gamesss> ok
<gamesss> josemi, he refused
<gamesss> connection refused
<dbernar1_> no apache installed=no localhost
<dbernar1_> through browser, anyhow.
<josemi> gameness: netstat -aut|grep -i "*:*"
<gamesss> i guess apache will run in Port 80
<dbernar1_> whats that got to do with printing anyhow:)
<josemi> search for your cups listen port
<gamesss> josemi, do I paste the result here ?
<josemi> as you wish
<dbernar1_> http://pastebin.com
<dr_willis> http://localhost:631/  - is what cups listens to for its web interface
<dbernar1_> josemi:-/
<mht> gamesss: try system > administration > printing to setup printer...
<dr_willis> however admining from that has been disabled in ubuntu for 'security' issues
<josemi> gameness: Dr.Will tells you the port
<dbernar1_> dr_willis important insight:)
<josemi> dr_wills: thanks for remember the default port
<dr_willis> it can be reenabled. if needed however. :)
<gamesss> mht,  I tried that way Many many many many times, but the Printer window will just hang-up
<black13> where would i find debian source packages for xorg
<dr_willis> I got me a little Dlink Print-server the other day for $50 for my old Laserjet. It works like a top. heh heh
<mht> gamesss: try it after cups running :)
<gamesss> yes
<gamesss> i almost run the cups many times also
<dbernar1_> black13 apt-source something, I am not in ubuntu now...
<josemi> gameness: then go to: http://127.0.0.1:631
<gamesss> and it successfull did a Test print with a large Ubuntu Header and colored blocks
<dbernar1_> I like the test print page, nice colors:)
<dbernar1_> especially after trying to set up the printer for days,..
<stjepan> hi
<dbernar1_> bok
<gamesss> but when I try to print at OpenOffice, The Printer just says Printer 90 jobs, but the printer doesnt print
<gamesss> :(
<gamesss> *Printing
<dr_willis> Ahh.. Hmm
<gamesss> *Printing XX jobs
<dr_willis> does other apps print?
<josemi> gameness: clean your print queue
<stjepan> can I use with Ubuntu, for example, fluxbox, gnome, kde and xfce?
<gamesss> I havent try yet...
<dbernar1_> yes, stjepan
<gamesss> but almost has pending...
<gamesss> *all
* mhz is back
<dr_willis> gamesss,  i recall some issues in the past with Openoffice at times.
<gamesss> josemi, that my problem how do I clean the queque
<josemi> gameness: kill jobs and try again
<josemi> I  think via http it's possible
<josemi> or use lprint
<dr_willis> check 'lpq' command see if oo is even sending any real print jobs.
<james> i keep getting MD5sum mismatches when trying to install ubuntu packages
<stjepan> dbernar1_, how?
<dbernar1_> stjepan when you boot, you see a login screenm, called gdm in gnome, and kdm in kde...
<josemi>  $ lp
<josemi> lp           lppasswd     lpr          lprsetup.sh
<josemi> lpoptions    lpq          lprm         lpstat
<gamesss> how do I kill Jobs? coz when I click Cancel jobs on the Printer Window, it will just hangup
<dr_willis> 'lprm'
<stjepan> dbernar1_, How will I choose?
<gamesss> I cant say my system is low coz its using Pentium 4 3.2 Ghz
<dbernar1_> there is a sessions button on it, and lets you select the wm, out of the ones installed. To install something, sudo aptitude something another yetAnother ....
<gamesss> DeskJet-3550 is ready and printing
<gamesss> Rank    Owner   Job     File(s)                         Total Size
<gamesss> active  pnpa    4       Test Page                       153600 bytes
<gamesss> 1st     pnpa    5       Untitled1                       235520 bytes
<gamesss> 2nd     pnpa    6       Untitled                        235520 bytes
<gamesss> 3rd     pnpa    7       Test Page                       153600 bytes
<josemi> lp -u user
<dbernar1_> james type in /topic as your message to the channel
<mht> gamesss: what type when you click at printer setting?
<josemi> gameness: lp -u pnpa
<Ghetek> pastebin pastebin!!!
<dbernar1_> haha
<Tritis> Has anyone ever seen PCM under alsa mixer be a toggle instead of a slide bar?  I can't lower volume with it, only mute or unmute.  My chipset is an nforce2 with a CMI9739 intel8x0?
<thoreauputic> gamesss: please, don't do that again
<mhz> or #flood
<josemi> Tritis: use alsamixer
<Tritis> josemi: I'm in alsamixer.
<gamesss> sorry thoreauputic ....
<josemi> or the equivalent under gnome
<josemi> Trities: and you can't lower ?
<josemi> ... thats rare
<gamesss> mht, type ?
<thoreauputic> gamesss: #flood or pastebin.ca :)
<mhz> gamesss, instead, next time you can do this:  /join #flood
<gamesss> oh i remember
<gamesss> :)
<gamesss> thanks
<mhz> np
<mhz> been there
<Tritis> josemi: screenshot of what alsa mixer looks like to me: http://img217.echo.cx/my.php?image=screenshotmojohomejaknel2ym.png
<gamesss> it says in my status window, too many channels open....
<dbernar1_> james got it?
<gamesss> :D
<black13> anyone tried to build xorg on ubuntu
<mht> gamesss: when you click printer setting at OOo, what type you got?
<mhz> black13, AFAIK, hoarty runs XORG
<dbernar1_> black13 it is built into hoary
<thoreauputic> black13: can't imagine why anyone would...
<james> dbernar1_, yah
<black13> curiosity
<thoreauputic> :)
<mhz> "...killed the cat"
<mhz> :D
<black13> what version of xorg?
<james>           packages
<litheum> installing 5.04 fails when selecting the "linux-386" kernel with this error: "dpkg-dev (subprocess): error in buffer_read(stream): failed to write to pipe in copy: Input/output error" any suggestions?
<Madpilot> mhz: no, just crashed it's computer.. ;)
<black13> 6.8.2
<mhz> .oO (there is band with that name)
<bob2> litheum: your hard disk is having issues
<mhz> Madpilot, LOL
<bob2> litheum: or the cd is screwed
<josemi> Tritis: strange
<signius> how can you do a search for a package with apt-get ?
<litheum> bob2: i'll fsck and burn a new CD if that doesn't shed any light. thanks
<signius> if yoru not sure exactly what its called ?
<josemi> Trits: mine's is normal
<dbernar1_> aptitude search packagName
<josemi> like the others
<dbernar1_> apt-cache search packageName
<mhz> signius, apt-cache search the_name
<signius> thanks
<click_wilson> ok I am brand new to ubuntu and was needing to know how to install java on Mozilla
<thoreauputic> bob2: I had a couple of I/O errors on my CD ROM too - do you think my hdparm.conf hack was just postponing the inevitable?
<gamesss> mht, TYPE: CUPS:Deskjet-3550
<bob2> litheum: oh, it's not a fsck thing, it'd be a physical problem, if it is the disk
<Tritis> josemi: Well that stinks for me.  I think it was normal for me when i first installed hoary.  Guess I installed a package that made my life bad
<dbernar1_> click_wilson www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/java
<bob2> thoreauputic: I/O errors on a cdrom can be bad disks, failing cd drive, loose cable...
<litheum> bob2: wouldn't fsck be able to find that sort of problem?
<gamesss> thats what i seen
<gamesss> :)
<bob2> litheum: sure, but the disk is still going to have physical problems
<thoreauputic> bob2: OK thanks
<bob2> litheum: and you'll get the same i/o error next time something writes to that bit of it
<litheum> bob2: but then i'd know that was the problem at least :)
<black13> thoreaputic, what vesian
<black13> version
<josemi> Trities: I dunno about your problem so... try gnome-alsamixer
<josemi> or reinstall alsa
<black13> i answered my question
<bob2> litheum: sure :)
<josemi> (not from kernel)
<thoreauputic> black13: sorry? of what?
<litheum> doubt it's the hard disk actually, i added a separate boot partition after i first had the error and that didn't solve the problem
<black13> xorg version
<gamesss> mht, TYPE: CUPS:Deskjet-3550
<thoreauputic> mine is 6.8.2 I think
<litheum> though i also tried the other 2 kernels that were offered and that didn't help either :-/
<mhz> thoreauputic, so far, http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/NFS-HOWTO/  is = to http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/NFS-HOWTO/  :D
<thoreauputic> black13: ^^^
<vinux> Anybody use the gui openbox in here?
<thoreauputic> mht: ah i see :)
<gamesss> whre mht go ? :(
<mhz> vinux, not me :)
<thoreauputic> mhz: I guess it's just a reprint, as it were
<josemi> gamenesss: try sudo lp -u pnpa (or the user u want to clear jobs)
<dr_willis> vinux,  you mean the "openbox window manager"  :)
<vinux> dr_willis, yea
<gamesss> mht ?
<dbernar1_> so...?
<gamesss> u there ?
<mhz> thoreauputic, hmm, we definately need a bettar NFS ubuntu wiki page
<mhz> :)
<black13> watching the second rotation of adult swim ... and getting fried
<mht> gamesss: try to close OOo, stop cups: '/etc/init.d/cupsys', empty cups job: 'rm /var/spool/cups/c*', 'rm /var/spool/cups/d*'
<vinux> dr_willis, brb going to login to openbox
<gamesss> ok
<mhz> or maybe it's because i am trying Ubuntu x86 server with ubuntu ppc clients ??????????????????
<dbernar1_> black13 ? are you being inappropriate??
<da_bon_bon> can someone suggest some cool kernel patchset ?
<mht> gamesss: run again cups: '/etc/init.d/cupsys start' and open OOo.
<black13> sorry that was off topic
<signius> LMAO if you hit f8 in wavemon for help it just says "dont panic"
<mht> gamesss: to stop cups: '/etc/init.d/cupsys stop'
<gamesss> yeah
<dbernar1_> black13 and inaproppriate:) for the younger members...
<mhz> thoreauputic: or maybe it's because i am trying Ubuntu x86 server with ubuntu ppc clients ????
<gamesss> im doing the instructions 1 by 1
<thoreauputic> mhz: umm - you need the ppc version , yeah :)
<gamesss> wait a sec...
<black13> i ment cartoon network
<thoreauputic> mhz: on the mac of course...
<black13> if that is better
<dbernar1_> black13 I knew that...
<thoreauputic> mhz: or whatever your ppc is ;)
<josemi> gameness: I think stopping openoffice and /etc/init.d/cups restart should be enough
<mhz> thoreauputic, but would it be logical to have issues mounting NFS from x86/PPC ?
<signius> ok off to work bye for now all
<cyberix> What is the function of the security reporsitory?
<josemi> so try lp -u <username> as root
<josemi> or privileged user.
<mhz> mhz, IMHAINO, nop
<cyberix> Is it for allowing user to upgrade nothing, but security related upgrades?
<thoreauputic> mhz: no, my iBook mounts fine from my X86 boxes
<cyberix> Couldn't this be done with the upgrade priorising?
<dbernar1_> signius bye
<mhz> thoreauputic, oh, envy is killing me :D
<thoreauputic> mhz: :D
<black13> seriously i would like to be able to build xorg
<black13> without getting gett stack errors
<mhz> black13, then, build it using standard debian ways
<mhz> oh, i see
<gamesss> MHT, you're my hero!!!
<black13> mhz, seriously why debian but not ubuntu
<gamesss> It works now........ and print successfully!
<mhz> "...believe it or not, I'm walking on air"
<thoreauputic> black13: Ubuntu uses the same tools as Debian
<gamesss> mht, thanks a lot.... it works now... my printer........
<mhz> black13, ubuntu IS debian
<dbernar1_> wow, excellent, gamesss.
<gamesss> I wont reformat this Ubuntu anymore....
<thoreauputic> mhz: erm - not exactly
<dbernar1_> mhz go tell that in 3debian
<gamesss> yeah dbernar1_
<dbernar1_> #debian
<mhz> LOL
<mhz> hehehehe
<dbernar1_> or just come in, and type in !ubuntu
<dbernar1_> that works too.
<james> haha  ^
<mhz> LOL
<AvvY> how do i take a screen shot in xfce4?
<gamesss> :)
<black13> when i try to bulid xorg i get "__stack_smash_handler" errors ... that was a new one on me
<click_wilson> Thank you for the help with the java it is downloading and installing now
<james> how do you install xfce?
<thoreauputic> AvvY: do you have the Gimp?
<gamesss> thanks thanks a lot!!! :)
<glDaher> hi ppl
<james> ubuntu keeps giving me problems
<dbernar1_> james, enable universe, and type in sudo aptitude install xfce4
<AvvY> yes
<james> i know that
<thoreauputic> AvvY: use the GIMP (acquire I think)
<dr_willis> Hmm.. Ubuntu has been very Rock solid for me.
* thoreauputic checks
<james> and i apt-get install xfce
<vinux> dbernar1_, what's aptitude I forgot?
<mhz> dbernar1_, well, i have spoken to some (just a cuple) of french Debian developers, and after some laughs they accepted I used Ubuntu :)
<dr_willis> actually theres 2 versions of xfce, 3 and 4..
<glDaher> I wanna install gcc C++ in specific, the packange man say it is installed and a green icon next to them, but the commands c++ and g++ are not available..
<dr_willis> apt-cache search xfce (to see them all)
<Fr0Gs> i downloaded the driver from http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto and im having problems with it when every i drag a file accross the desktop it jams up and i have to reboot manually and it just jams up alot can someone please help
<AvvY> thanx
<vinux> dr_willis, i'm running xfce4 right now
<click_wilson> I was introduced to ubuntu at a friends house tonight and switched my laptop over to it while i was there
<dbernar1_> glDaher sudo aptitude install build-essential
<thoreauputic> AvvY: file-- acquire -- screenshot ?
<james> whenever i apt-get install xfce, i get md5sum mismatches... does ubuntu not keep it's mirrors up to date?
<mhz> james, apt-get install xfce4
<dbernar1_> vinux aptitude is the user interface to apt-get or so...
<topyli> Fr0Gs: which driver?
<vinux> dbernar1_, oh ok
<james> mhz, ^
<black13> anyone anyone ...
<dbernar1_> james please type in /topic and hit enter
<mht> gamesss: glad to see our problem solve :)
<Fr0Gs> the 5.04 ubuntu 1
<Fr0Gs> for ati
<click_wilson> is there a graphic editing program out there similar to adobe cs for ubuntu
<thoreauputic> james: also, don't apt-get install xfce - get xfce4, it's nicer
<Fr0Gs> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<Fr0Gs> that 1
<glDaher> thx dbernar1_ ... The following packages are not AUTHENTICATED:  g++ gcc build-essential
<glDaher> :)
<Madpilot> click_wilson: the GIMP; it installs w/ Ubuntu
<james> i know, i always have used xfce
<dbernar1_> use aptitude:p
<mhz> in the meantime I try to solve this stupid NFS issue. Has anyone ever installed and run an HP2550 with Cups and printed Color pages???
<topyli> Fr0Gs: ah, i have an ati card at work, gave up on it :(
<click_wilson> ok thanks
<dbernar1_> glDaher using marillat in sources.list?
<markc> what is the "proper" way to update the nvidia driver package after a kernel package update to 2.6.12 (breezy) ?
<dr_willis> Hmm - i got my ati9700 working in about 30 sec...
<glDaher> I don't know dbernar1_
<topyli> Fr0Gs: i'm sure someone has managed to get it working though
<Fr0Gs> topyli lol
<pinko> so, what does xfce have that's so nice?
<dr_willis> well night.
<dbernar1_> click_wilson use aptitude was not for you.
<james> pin, it's clean
<james> pinko, it's clean, fast, and stable
<dbernar1_> pinko lower memory usage, good for slower comps..
<pinko> anything to put it above other lightweight wms?
<james> it's kinda like gnome junior :)
<topyli> pinko: it's a desktop environment, comes with more goodies
<dbernar1_> well, a modern interface, and nice looks for me personally...no desktop, tho...
<thoreauputic> pinko: it's really a lightweight Desktop Environment
<pinko> ah
<james> it's not as minimal as other things, but it's not over the top like kde
<mhz> also, Has anyone ever set SquirrelMail with NO SQL at all and use an AddressBook with more fields than "default" ???
<dbernar1_> glDaher cat /etc/apt/sources.list search for marillat tell me if it is there.
<vinux> markc, not sure but I used the ubuntu guide and it worked me through it with apt-get commands
<glDaher> I did, but whats the domain name ?
<pinko> I have some version of it on this libranet install.  haven't checked it out much.
<glDaher> dbernar1_:  #flood
<dbernar1_> glDaher has marillat in the name
<co_cool> Jakarta
<thoreauputic> glDaher: nerim.net or something
<markc> vinux> thanks... all I could find is apt-get install nvidia-glx which deosnt work on breezy and I can't see how that has anything to do with the driver itlself, I'll keep googling
<glDaher> what about this server?
<dbernar1_> ok, glDaher just say you still want the packjages, even if it cant auth.
<glDaher> ah ok
<dbernar1_> tell me if it works
<dbernar1_> whether, rather
<topyli> ahh. accuracy!
<mhz> thoreauputic, could you tell me if the dirs you're sharing via NFS have root.root or other owners? also, which rwx have you set??
<doonz> anyone using an logitech mouse??
<vinux> markc, well I don't quite understand how it installs it but I will tell you this. After I installed a new kernel I could use my glx drivers without configuring anythings which blow my mind!!!
<doonz> mines going freakin insane
<glDaher> I do
<glDaher> vinux:
<mhz> thoreauputic, all my questions related to the server side and the clients
<vinux> glDaher, you do?
<TokenBad> how do you unrar files in ubuntu?
<glDaher> vinux: yes and it works fine
<topyli> doonz: yes, i always use old mouse man mice until they melt in my hand
<dbernar1_> he was prolly thinking about doonz, vinux
<albacker> TokenBad, unrar
<thoreauputic> mhz: hang on a sec
<markc> vinux> wow, indeed.. trust me to mess around with breezy
<thoreauputic> busy atm
<mhz> doonz, I have a "creative, usb, optical 3 buttons mouse runing okidoki"
<doonz> this is wierd it was fine on the other install but now it goes crazy and shit
<dbernar1_> shit?>
<dbernar1_> hehe.
<doonz> like skitzo and then start opening crap
<dbernar1_> anyhow, TokenBad using a 386 architecture? pentiumm...
<pinko> anyone know if xmms skins can change its whole layout?  or is it just literally a skin.
<TokenBad> amd
<thoreauputic> mhz: you want my exports? they are only /home
<dbernar1_> ok, aptitude search rar in a terminal
<TokenBad> ??
<topyli> pinko: they're just skins
<mhz> thoreauputic, no proble, I've been hanging for so long now, that one or more hours wont' de a diff. Also, I'll be hung at 08:30 AM if I don have NFS, SquirrelMail (decent addressbook) and CUPS running)
<zerokills> wooo, i got DOD workin
<dbernar1_> TokenBad well, type in aptitude search rar in a terminal, tell me what you get, but dont paste more than 3 lines
<mhz> thoreauputic, my server exports are home, too. but are they set to root.root or the same user.user in the client ?
<thoreauputic> mhz: all my exports look like this dir /home  drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 4096 2005-05-03 20:37 /home
<pinko> I don't like it's shape and size one bit, but oh well.
<dbernar1_> Department of Defense?
<TokenBad> p   partlibrary                     - Electrical and processing parts and symbo
<TokenBad> p   rar                             - Archiver for .rar files
<TokenBad> v   rar-2.80                        -
<wulfepup> ok .. so on advice of other owners of the same laptop base I have.. I need to add "setpci -s 0:a.0 SUBORDINATE_BUS=0x0A" to my "/etc/init.d/pcmcia" file ....
<zerokills> Day of Defeat, a game like Counter Strike but based on WWII
<dbernar1_> ok, sudo aptitude install rar then
<Euan> I got a new keyboard, I've managed to change the keymap using the gnome utility but it's not carried over to XFCE4.  Anyone know where XFCE4 gets its keymap from?
<wulfepup> After looking at it .. I hae no idea WHERE to add it... any help?
<maruko`> if i have a file which contains a list of badblocks made by `badblocks -b 1024 /dev/hda`. how do i convert that file so that it will work for a ext3 fs with a blocksize of 4096 ?
<black13> tastycakes
<mhz> thoreauputic, oh, so 1 line of paste is accepted? :D
<thoreauputic> mhz: my mount points look like: drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 2005-05-18 12:02 /alterego
<TokenBad> after it installs
<TokenBad> just do unrar?
<click_wilson> ok here is my last newbie question or so I think for the time being if I wanted to install new fonts would .ttf work and if so how would I install them from cd
<thoreauputic> mhz: sure :D
<jose> helo
<dbernar1_> no, man rar, or trial and error rar is the command
<dbernar1_> Hola
<mhz> jose, que tal?
<jose> bien gracias
<mhz> hehe
<TokenBad> hmm
<TokenBad> it work with thosr r00 to rwhatever files
<dbernar1_> man rar being a command you type  into a terminal
<stjepan> I can not install xfce4
<da_bon_bon> which patches does ubuntu use ?
<jose> hoo sabes ace poco que me lanse con linux y estoy facinado y quiero puro aprender
<stjepan> sudo apt-get install xfce4
<dbernar1_> stjepan, sudo aptitude install xfce4 does what?
<mhz> jose, bienvenido al club
<thoreauputic> stjepan: it's in universe i think
<jose>  gracias
<mhz> "quiero puro aprender" sounded very Chilean like :D
<topyli> da_bon_bon: patches?
<thoreauputic> stjepan: you arent using the us. server, are you?
<jose> :D jajaaa
<da_bon_bon> topyli: yes. i dont think it uses plain vanilla ?
<stjepan> thoreauputic, yes I use
<topyli> da_bon_bon: ah, kernel?
<da_bon_bon> topyli: oh! ya :)
<stjepan> Errors were encountered while processing: emacs21, cedet-common, speedbar, eieio
<thoreauputic> stjepan: well, if you are using the us mirrors, read the /topic
<topyli> da_bon_bon: i guess it has all the debian patches, plus some
<TokenBad> thanks dbernar1_, the info helped..and I figured it out
<jose> aqui parese que hay gente de todos lados
<dbernar1_> TokenBad good stuff, then I did my good deed for the night, night guys;)
<da_bon_bon> topyli: oh..
<mhz> si pues.
<da_bon_bon> ok
<TokenBad> take care dbernar1_
<wulfepup> does anyone know their way around the /etc/init.d/pcmcia file? I need to add a command but can't figure out where to put it...
<jose> y tu mhz de donde heres  ?
<mhz> jose, but mostly english speaking, I do not know if they get pissed if we speak spanish in here
<mhz> jose, I'm from CHILE!
<thoreauputic> mhz: it's not encouraged ;)
<mhz> thoreauputic, LOL
<mhz> thoreauputic, "english, please... and do not paste more than 1 line" :D
<thoreauputic> right :)
<topyli> da_bon_bon: look at /usr/share/doc/linux-image-2.6.XXX
<albacker> guys i installed firefox with apt-get [the new firefox version]  and i was root. now when i open firefox from a root terminal with `firefox` command it opens the new one. when i open that from the user terminal i see the old one. . . can anyone help me ??
<thoreauputic> mais pour moi, c'est different ;-)
<da_bon_bon> topyli: cant ** dont have ubuntu
<da_bon_bon> :)
<topyli> da_bon_bon: oh :)
<TokenBad> damn..tried to play a movie and it says that oss device /dev/dsp is in use by another program
<mhz> jose, and you?
<topyli> da_bon_bon: download the ubuntu linux-source package and peek inside :)
<jose> quiero aprender a programar en linux esque yo estudio computacion pero estoy recien empezando y me gustaria aprender a programar en linux
<TokenBad> anyone know how to fix it?
<albacker> can someone help me please with the firefox problem i posted before
<da_bon_bon> topyli: oh.. didnt realize that :)
<jose> me podrian ayudar por favor
<mhz> albacker, very wired problem
<wulfepup> albacker, try upgrading using synaptic
<albacker> mhz, maybe i need a reboot ?
<mhz> albacker, what if you copy the original .mozilla in the user dir. Then, launch firefox and see what happnes
<thoreauputic> albacker: you got it from backports, didn't you ?
<mhz> albacker, NOP!
<albacker> thoreauputic, ??
<mhz>  albacker I meant, no, don't need to
<thoreauputic> albacker: where did you get the other one? apt or elsewhere?
<mhz> apt
<albacker> thoreauputic, one of the files :: Get:1 ftp://sunsite.cnlab-switch.ch unstable/main libgcc1 1:4.0.0-9 [84.1kB] 
<thoreauputic> albacker: ?? what does that have to do with firefox?
<mhz> albacker, whwn you apt-get packages, they get updated automagically
<mhz> AFAIK
<TokenBad> what was the one command for killing eds or whatever
<TokenBad> killall eds
<TokenBad> or something
<thoreauputic> thoreauputic: was that a debian repo?
<thoreauputic> oops
<mhz> jose, you can start learning python
<thoreauputic> albacker: ^^^
<albacker> thoreauputic, i did apt-get install mozilla-firefox and that is one of the files which i got :S
<thoreauputic> TokenBad: esd
<thoreauputic> TokenBad: killall esd
<TokenBad> ahh
<TokenBad> that was why it wasn't working
<TokenBad> had it backwards
<albacker> so i should apt-get uninstall firefox . . . and than get it from another repo ?
<thoreauputic> :)
* TokenBad slaps forhead
<thoreauputic> gotta go, people - good luck mhz
<TokenBad> take care thoreauputic
<TokenBad> and thanks
<mhz> thoreauputic, thanks, good luck to ya too
<wulfepup> I need to edit my /etc/init.d/pcmcia file ... I need to add a command (setpci  -s 0:a.0 SUBORDINATE_BUS=0x0A) but can't figure out where to put it...
<albacker> where is the repos list stored ??
<albacker> /etc/apt/sources.list
<albacker> this one ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<Madpilot> short of actually sticking it into a computer, how can I test a Ubuntu Live CD I just burned?
<albacker> and can someone help me with a repo list ?
<albacker> deb http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu warty main multiverse universe
<albacker> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<albacker> deb ftp://sunsite.cnlab-switch.ch/mirror/debian/ unstable main contrib non-freee
<Kamping_Kaiser> no!
<Kamping_Kaiser> don't past here  :S
<Kamping_Kaiser> but yes i can help you
<albacker> i have these 3 but one of them seems to be debian one
<albacker> sorry Kaloz
<albacker> Kamping_Kaiser, **
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<duken> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> the bottom 2 are Debian
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi duken
<albacker> Kamping_Kaiser, where can i find some others for ubuntu ?
<sas-couch> recently ive noticed when i do an apt-get upgrade, its been trying to download a kernel that i already had installed, and then removed using apt, but it tries to install it and then gives me an error saying dpkg returned error code 11
<duken> where i get bootslash ? what repositoy mys be add ?
<sas-couch> anyone know how to fix this?
<Kamping_Kaiser> albacker, which do you want?
<duken> Kamping_Kaiser, hi
<albacker> Kamping_Kaiser, i want some other ubuntu repos. because the debian one gave me some problems . . . like the firefox one i pasted before.
<Kamping_Kaiser> albacker, head over to #flood
<click_wilson> ok the java still did not install correctly and i am sitting here scratching my head because I followed everything it said to do
<mic__> #flood
<mic__> /join #flood
<albacker> yeah im in flood
<Kamping_Kaiser> pasted
<albacker> thanks
<albacker> the source one
<albacker> get tar.gz ?? right ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm.?
<litheum> bob2: looks like the problem was my CD. thanks for the help
<Kamping_Kaiser> albacker, eveything in this file is ok, execpt the backports section, i havent updated it for a while - http://users.on.net/~goetz/itshare/usl/UbuntuSourcesListPointingAtUbuntu
<madsen> Hey, what's the name of the current unstable Ubuntu?
<madsen> And just _how_ unstable is it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> breezy
<Kamping_Kaiser> very
<madsen> Oh
<madsen> Kamping_Kaiser: Thanks.
<Kamping_Kaiser> take my word for it ;)
<madsen> Kamping_Kaiser: So it's not like Debian sid, where it's not really that unstable...
<bob2> litheum: ah, np
<albacker> Kamping_Kaiser, thanks ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> madsen,
<Kamping_Kaiser> the breezy release is just becoming sid stable
<litheum> bob2: probably wouldn't have thought to do that myself since i tried a few different kernels on the CD and they all gave the same error... and i've used this CD successfully before as well. who knows.
<Kamping_Kaiser> untill a few weeks ago it was *beond un stable*
<jblack> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/i/imlib+png2/gdk-imlib1_1.9.14-16.2ubuntu2_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<madsen> Kamping_Kaiser: Hehe, ok.
<hiThere> hey on my old distro i did $ service network restart
<Kamping_Kaiser> jblack, US repos are bad
<hiThere> what do i do in ubuntu?
<wulfepup> jblack, check /topic
<Kamping_Kaiser>  /etc/init.d/network restart
<madsen> hiThere: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<albacker> Kamping_Kaiser, Ign http://archive.Ubuntu.com warty/restricted Release
<albacker> Err http://archive.Ubuntu.com warty/universe Sources
<albacker>   404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.138 80] 
<jblack> Ok. THanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> just a tic
<Kamping_Kaiser> albacker, should probably #flood those or PM me
<hiThere> :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> was that from my list?
<wulfepup> I could use a hand with my /etc/init.d/pcmcia  (based on http://wiki.cynapses.org/index.php/TIP_HP_Pavilion_zv5000_Notebook#PCMCIA.2FCardBus_support )
<hiThere> madsen, thanks :D
<madsen> hiThere: np :)
<madsen> Wtf does mplayer depend on xmms?
<lennart> is it possible to add more sources for apt-get?
<sas-couch> so anyone have a solution to my dpkg error?
<hiThere> pain the don't apend it to #path#
<sas-couch> yea, edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<albacker> Kamping_Kaiser, i pasted it in Flo0d
<shanon> Does anyone know how to get firefox working with macromedia director files ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> gtg albacker - bb in 5 minutes.
<lennart> sas-couch, and where can I find more sources?
<mhz> shanon, I don't think that is possible
<shanon> mhz: 8(
<albacker> Kamping_Kaiser, ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> albacker
<shanon> damn I have to boot windows then
<mhz> shanon, did you google
<Kamping_Kaiser> try taking off the capital U in Ubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> my chat client corrects it to a cap, it shouldent be :S
<shanon> mhz: Yes. Cna't find anything useful
<mhz> shanon, unless you run WINe
<mhz> or something like that
<sas-couch> www.ubuntuguide.org
<sas-couch> that site has plenty of solutions for everything
<wulfepup> shanon, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats has details for flash and shockwave plugins
<shanon> mhz: Yeah I haven't gotten around to setting up wine yet. I don't need it for anything else
<ivoks> ms word is frustrating...
<shanon> wulfepup: I have installed the mozillia-flash doesn't do shockwave director though.
<mhz> shanon, not even games??
<shanon> mhz: Don't really play games
<wulfepup> ivoks, so use OpenOffice.org
<wulfepup> shanon, ahhh  ok
<ivoks> wulfepup you don't know how much i would love to do that
<ivoks> wulfepup but i have .doc with autocad OLE objects in it
<cletus> my eyes are bleeding....refresh rate hurtz...
<wulfepup> ivoks, sorry :(
<mhz> shanon, me neither. And never get back to MS even if I miss Macromedia badly :D
<josemi> cletus: lol
<cletus> how do i "sudo" to root?
<josemi> sudo passwd root
<shanon> mhz: I need it to use a Uni tutorial site
<josemi> su root
<shanon> mhz: So no choice
* wulfepup puts the broken record back on:
<wulfepup> I could use a hand with my /etc/init.d/pcmcia  (based on http://wiki.cynapses.org/index.php/TIP_HP_Pavilion_zv5000_Notebook#PCMCIA.2FCardBus_support )
<cletus> i never setup  a root password...
<josemi> cletus: do it, sudo passwd root
<zyiro_> mhz  install crossover and you wont be needing to miss macromedia anymore ...
<mhz> shanon, may the force be with ya then
<mhz> zyiro_, ??
* mhz searching for
<wulfepup> cletus, do you really need a permanent root account? just use the root terminal or sudo on a case by case basis....
<lennart>  Couldn't stat source package list http://se.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe  Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/se.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_universe_ binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<lennart>  I get this error after uncomment two lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<shanon> lennart: do a reload
<zyiro_> you said you missed macromedia,  i run all the new mcromedia MX studio on ubuntu as wellas photoshop and all... theres just some app's that i have to use for work purposes
<shanon> zyiro_: Just the plugin
<josemi> wewulfepup: ...the roout account *exists* by default so you don't know wich passwd is set.
<lennart> shanon, I have never used apt-get before. How do I do that?
<josemi> so you can set it by doing sudo passwd root. simple.
<cletus> errr...sudo passwd root asks for a password
<josemi> of course
<shanon> lennart: sudo apt-get update
<josemi> the passwd TO SET
<shanon> lennart: or do a reload in synaptic
<lennart> thanks
<shanon> np
<demantik> any idea why this is happening..compling one of the modules for luminocity... Makefile:531: Extraneous text after `endif' directive
<demantik> Makefile:531: *** extraneous `endif'.  Stop.
<zyiro_> oh lol i suppose i shouldnt jump in the middle of another convo   .....
<zyiro_> ph well im slow these days
<cletus> how can I make a root password
<demantik> *compiling
<thesamet> I have an ubuntu hoary system at work with no internet connection. I want to install lyx there. How can I know which deb files I'm missing assuming it is a base ubuntu system
<thesamet> ?
<josemi> cletus: sudo passwd root and enter 2 times your passwd
<josemi> the passwd you want to set
<cletus> it keeps saying sorry, try again
<mhz> zyiro_, is crossover apt-getable?
<josemi> enter the SAME passwd
<josemi> 2 times
<josemi> :P
<zyiro_> no its not... unfortunatly its one of those coughnon-free cough linux applications
<cletus> i did
<josemi> cletus
<cletus> sudo: 3 incorrect password attempts
<josemi> ok then you should be able to do "su root"
<topyli> thesamet: join #flood and i'll paste the dependencies for lyx-qt there
<josemi> or login as root using this passwd
<josemi> you can continue using sudo anyway.
<cletus> su: Authentication failure
<sas-couch> just type 'su'
<sas-couch> dont need root
<demantik> annnyybooddy..
<sas-couch> and put in your passwd
<josemi> well... su - != su root
<josemi> so..
<BurgerMann> Hi, does KDE have anything similar to MS Macros?
<transgress> hey i know you can rip a cd with rhythmbox but what format does it rip to?
<cletus> it is screwed
<transgress> BurgerMann: try #kubuntu
<mhz> demantik, I can't  sorry
<transgress> BurgerMann: or #kde
<demantik> ok
<josemi> cletus: try to login in as root in a tty
<wulfepup> transgress, on a default install.. the default is ogg  but you can change that to FLAC
<josemi> using the passwd you give to "sudo passwd root"
<josemi> gave
<cletus> it would never let me enter a password
<transgress> wulfepup: heh yeah thanks.  i just decided i'd check the prefs _after_ i asked... yay for ogg
<josemi> passwd
<josemi> New UNIX password:
<josemi> ...
<topyli> thesamet: you'll want a reasonable tetex installation as well of course
<wulfepup> cletus .. the sudo password is your own log in password .. then you can enter the new root password
<litheum> sweet jesus how much stuff is ubuntu installing on my computer. "gstreamer"? what is that! "libshout"??
<viork> http://viork2.blogspot.com/
<viork> http://viork2.blogspot.com/
<Kamping_Kaiser> back
<cletus> there is no root password
<viork> noticias en espaol
<thesamet> topyli: if it's not too much to ask, can you make it do it again for latex?
<thesamet> topyli: or just teach me how to do this
<wulfepup> Broken Record, re-request: I could use a hand with my /etc/init.d/pcmcia  (based on http://wiki.cynapses.org/index.php/TIP_HP_Pavilion_zv5000_Notebook#PCMCIA.2FCardBus_support )
<cletus> ok it works now,  I just closed the terminal and started another one.  For some reason, it let me do it now.  :)
<steph> hey guys, im installing the new ati driver... how do i run a .run file?
<josemi> cletus: do this step by step 1) sudo passwd root [set a passwd now]  2) su - [enter the pass you gave]  3) try login using a tty: login root passwd: the same
<Tomcat_> steph: Usually chmod +x <file> then ./<file>
<steph> ok, thank you
<josemi> cletus: it HAS TO work.
<cletus> i did it works now thanks :)
<josemi> ok
<josemi> good :)
<cletus> i musta had a bad terminal or somehing
<josemi> surely
<deFrysk> sh <file> might do the trick too
<cletus> can i Xorg -configure now and fix my refresh rate?
<topyli> thesamet: since you have no network on the ubuntu machine, it's best to search the packages on http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and find the dependencies there
<steph> deFrysk, sh did it =)
<josemi> don't use special chars on your passwd, to fix possible problems.
<deFrysk> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<josemi> with encoding,etc.
<zerokills> "Ready to play in approximately: 379 minutes 12 seconds"
<zerokills> thats a long wait
<josemi> yeap
<josemi> take a coffee
<josemi> or play something
<zerokills> i just finished my coffee
<cletus> deFrysk thanks
<josemi> take another one... slowly
<josemi> xD
* madsen recommends Battle for Wesnoth.
<zerokills> :)
<topyli> thesamet: you'll learn there that tetex-base and tetex-bin with their dependencies are needed, and they both have other dependencies and so on and so on :)
<josemi> 9:37 am here in spain (good time for a coffee)
<iceman> Any one know mac's well, I want to get a mac to run Ubuntu on, but need a cheap mac to put it on ...
<josemi> he he
<zerokills> 2:39 am here, i live in the night, sleep during the day hehe
<madsen> zerokills: With BfW you can easilly spend 379 minutes in 5-10 minutes. :-p
<josemi> iceman: install Gentoo :P
<wulfepup> ahhh crap .. time for bed ...  nighters all
<josemi> see ya wulfepup
<zerokills> madsen: BfW?
<synd> iceman: how cheap?
<zerokills> night wulfepup
<madsen> zerokills: Battle for Wesnoth.
<wulfepup> maybe next t ime I'll get the /etc/init.d/pcmcia help
<iceman> josemi na .. want to learn linux, feel i will get a mac to put in on ...
<synd> iceman: just make sure its a NewWorld mac
<madsen> zerokills: Open Source game: http://wesnoth.org
<zerokills> madsen: sweet, ill check it out right now, thanks
<josemi> iceman: :)
<iceman> synd g3 292 mhz ... work ok ?
<holy_cow> nifty
<madsen> zerokills: np. :)
<josemi> iceman: of course
<iceman> Product Family:  PowerBook G3    Operating System:  Mac OS 9
<iceman>  Processor Speed:  292 MHz    Screen Size:  --
<iceman>  Hard Drive Capacity:  8 GB    Condition:  --
<iceman>  Memory (RAM):  64 MB
<synd> iceman: for sure
<iceman> that
<holy_cow> if you right click on the the volume control and do properties, you can select which device it controls volume for
<holy_cow> v v cool
<synd> iceman: try to up the ram..
<synd> imo
<josemi> yeap, so it will work
<zerokills> madsen: btw, do you use cedega?
* madsen agrees.
<iceman> synd whats a good amount of ram .. 128 ..
<josemi> 192
<josemi> or 164
<synd> iceman: id max it out
<madsen> zerokills: No, I don't think so... What is it?
<josemi> may help
<synd> if possible
<synd> cant ever have too much RAM :)
<topyli> madsen: latest wesnoth always: deb http://debian.wesnoth.org/sid/ ./
<iceman> i will... would 64 work ... then up in a short time
<zerokills> madsen: its a windows emulator, so you can install Windows games
<synd> it would work.. with fluxbox or xfce
<madsen> topyli: Nice! I was wondering how to get that. :)
<topyli> madsen: it's a tweaked wine, non-free
<madsen> zerokills: Oh! Well, I don't really do games. Only Heroes of Might and Magic III (for Linux) and Wesnoth.
<iceman> synd ... less than 200 for the systems as is right now ... but don't mind adding to it in stages
<zerokills> madsen: they all free?
<madsen> And then of course my SNES emulator and a shitload of roms and two USB-joypads.
<hatred> evening all
<click_wilson> ok I am having some major issues with trying to get java installed still
<madsen> zerokills: Well, HoMM3 isn't of course.
<madsen> zerokills: But wesnoth is. :)
<synd> iceman: i see
<hatred> hey, i've run out of space in my ' / ' dir
<zerokills> madsen: what type of game is wesnoth?
<hatred> i've got another 6 gig i could add to that, though i'm not sure about how to do that
<hatred> :s
<madsen> zerokills: Uhm, kinda hard to explain... Adventure/strategy-ish... Take a look at the screenshots at wesnoth.org
<topyli> hatred: logs could fill /, or apt cache, or a runaway /tmp. find and fix the problem :)
<zerokills> madsen: yea im checkin it out right now
<steph> i cant get the new ati drivers working
<steph> ati's new install program apparently excludes Xorg all together
<madsen> topyli: Hmm, the version on the repo you just gave me is old...
<zerokills> madsen: do i extract from .tar.gz the same way as .deb with sudo dpkg -i?
<madsen> zerokills: Uhm, no... The tar.gz is most likely the source... Wesnoth?
<topyli> madsen: it is? they must be maintaining it badly these days :(
<hatred> topyli heh, yea i've taken a look around and delete all that i know is uneccesary however that hasn't heped to much
<hatred> i think i got rid of like 26 mb :
<hatred> :\
<zerokills> madsen: yea, im new to linux so i might need a little help installing
<cletus> yay I am making baby steps...i can get my refresh to 85 hz now, but why not 100hz?
<click_wilson> ok can someone please help java not likeing me at all tonight
<madsen> topyli: It's 0.8.9 as far as I can see, but latest version is 0.9.2. :-/
<lennart> where can I find my X server configuration file?
<madsen> zerokills: Just: sudo apt-get install wesnoth  should do it.
<josemi> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zerokills> madsen: sweet, thanks
<topyli> hatred: try du /var/cache/apt/archives/
<madsen> zerokills: Then it'll download and setup everything you need for it to run. :)
<topyli> du -h rathere
<josemi> lennart: /etc/X11/xorg.conf or find / -name <this>
<hatred> topyli: yea?
<hatred> ah ok
<hatred> du -h
<madsen> zerokills: So just delete the tar.gz again. :)
<hatred> aah i see
<hatred> so how do i clear apt's cache topyli ?
<hatred> sorry if that's a stupid question, i'd google it myself only i'm not too confident with links and currently have no gui :|
<eyequeue> hatred:  sudo apt-get clean
<topyli> hatred: i don't really know how to do it cleanly.
<topyli> ah
<hatred> ah cool ty eyequeue :)
<eyequeue> np
<hatred> hey it looks like that's worked,
<hatred> cool, for now i've got a gui,  from here i should be able to work out giving my / dir another 6 gig to play with
<protocolX> Hi, I downloaded the latest version of ubuntu iso image and tried to install it from CD. The CD boots ok then it ask me to choose language, keyboard, locatin etc. After that It tried to get read package from CD and it fails. It gives me error that it can not read the CD device. Anybody knows what's wrong in here.
<madsen> Hmm, how do I make cp NOT overwrite existing files? (Without -i, because then I'll have to hit 'No' for every file.)
<hatred> thankyou topyli and eyequeue you've been most helpful :D
<topyli> madsen: looks like the backports repo has wesnoth 0.9.1
<madsen> topyli: Nice! :)
<hatred> brb, swapping to gui :
<hatred> :p
<josemi> protocolX: maybe your CD is crashed
<madsen> topyli: What's the URL of that repo?
<zerokills> damnit, my wireless mouse ran out of battery again
<topyli> madsen: i have this: deb ftp://ftp2.caliu.info/backports/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse bleeding
<topyli> madsen: don't enable it permanently, it'll update the whole system :\
<protocolX> I can always boot the CD and goes little further with language,keyboard selection ect. But always fails when reading package info. from CD.
<protocolX> josemi: I don't think anything to do with crashing CD.
<madsen> topyli: Hmm, so just enable it, run apt-get update, install wesnoth, disable the repo and then apt-get update again... Or what?
<protocolX> This is very weird problem.
<madsen> topyli: or pinning?
<topyli> madsen: yeah. do a search on wesnoth before installing. it has some extra goodies too :)
<madsen> topyli: K, I will. :)
<topyli> madsen: pinning is overkill for a single non-critical package IMO
<madsen> topyli: Hehe, you're right. :)
<madsen> topyli: But I guess I'll have to 'hold' wesnoth then or it'll just be downgraded during next upgrade... Or what?
<topyli> madsen: no, apt doesn't downgrade
<madsen> topyli: It did on one of my friends's system... Actually with wesnoth...
<topyli> madsen: it just makes sure you have the latest
<madsen> topyli: He might have run a dist-upgrade though...
<topyli> madsen: weird
<madsen> topyli: Yeah, I didn't get it either.. I've been using debian for like 3 years and never seen anything like that happen...
<parabolize> I need the 7664 nvidia driver so my GF6200 will work but I can't get it to install. My FX5700LE works with the 7174 version from ubuntu but the 7664 from nvidia won't install. I have removed the nvidia .deb packages. Here is the log http://users.adelphia.net/~phann8/nvidia-installer.log. I tried ldconfig and rm /usr/lib/libGL.*
<topyli> madsen: could happen because of dependencies. but what depends on wesnoth? :)
<madsen> topyli: Anyways, thanks for the help with the wesnoth packages. :) Installing them now and getting a bite to eat. :)
<madsen> topyli: hehe
<Hhhhh> parabolize: nice card btw
* madsen is officially away.
<parabolize> what the 5700LE? its not that bad in linux
<parabolize> I got the 6200 because the 5700LE is to hot and I hear the 6200 plays dvd better
* mhz rebooting
<parabolize> I think some openGL file is in the way but I can't find it
<kvidell> ah.. there we go
<kvidell> got BX setup on the BSD box I keep my IRC screen sessions on
<kvidell> epic is nice but.... I like colours :)
<greg> how do i enable DMA for my cdroms drive, it seems to be disable per default ?
<Battletux> hey has anyone tried to install gnump3d lately? there is an issue with the md5
<kvidell> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30949&highlight=enable+dma
<Battletux> greg: www.ubuntuguide.org
<kvidell> my link is a nice little how to on enabling dma specifically designed for CD devices :)
<cletus> can I access my ntfs disk from ubuntu?
<Battletux> cletus: goto www.ubuntuguide.org/
<parabolize> where else would a libGL file be besides /usr/lib and /usr/X11R6/lib?
<kvidell> cletus: Yea, add something that looks like this to your /etc/fstab file: /dev/hda1 /media/windows ntfs ro,umask=0222 0 0
<pepsi> parabolize, ask locate
<albacker> BYe guys !
<kvidell> Battletux: Try to actually help people before telling them to shove off. This is an RTFM-free environment :)
<bob2> well
<bob2> pointing people politely at documentatin is fine
<bob2> repeating docs on irc is silly
<eyequeue> Battletux:  /topic
<pepsi> hi bob2
<bob2> aloha
<cletus> thankyou _
<cletus> :)
<eyequeue> Battletux:  for the md5
<parabolize> locate libGL. shows nothing and libGL shows some GLU stuff but thats not open gl is it?
<bob2> parabolize: xlibmesa-gl provides it
<pepsi> i see libGL in /usr/lib and /usr/X11R6/lib
<kvidell> bob2: I wouldn't have said anything but it coming up twice in a row with nothing in between kind of irked me... that and I'm feeling silly 'cause I just got "contributor" o nthe fourm ;) hehe.
<parabolize> pepsi: you have nivida installed don't you. ;)
<eyequeue> /usr/lib/libGLU.so.1
<parabolize> ya but is that open gl
<parabolize> ?
<bob2> parabolize: no
<zerokills> madsen: is there a way to run wesnoth in a window?
<bob2> parabolize: xlibmesa-gl provides the file
<eyequeue> xlibmesa-gl: /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1
<eyequeue> libglu1-xorg: /usr/X11R6/lib/libGLU.so.1
<vago19> wenas
<xirtam> i changed from debian/sid to ubuntu in a running system ... i get some dependency problems now .. because of newer packages in debian/sid ...
<vago19> hello
<xirtam> anybody knows how i can force to install some packages ... or any other way to get rid of this problemes?
<eyequeue> xirtam:  apt-get install foo/hoary
<zerokills> hello vago19
<vago19> hello i am spanish
<eyequeue> xirtam:  apt-get --reinstall install foo/hoary perhaps, if needed
<vago19> how are a one girl in this chat
<zerokills> haha
<NicP> vago19, what?
<zerokills> he left
<NicP> ohh
<NicP> couldnt understand him anyway
<NicP> :P
<zerokills> haha, guess he didnt realize this is for tech support
<xirtam> eyequeue: does not work ... ;(
<NicP> it is?
* NicP quits
<zerokills> lol
<xirtam> eyequeue: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/python2.4-pyorbit_2.0.1-1ubuntu5_i386.deb (--unpack):
<xirtam>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/pkgconfig/pyorbit-2.pc', which is also in package python2.3-pyorbit
<zerokills> well, and talking about linux
<eyequeue> xirtam:  what precisely would you like to do?
<eyequeue> xirtam:  oh boy
<xirtam> eyequeue: ?
<eyequeue> xirtam:  this is why people usually say debian and ubuntu repositories should not be mixed
<zerokills> NicP: how do you do that? im new to IRC
<mhz> re
<xirtam> eyequeue: yes i know ... ;( but i did allready ...
<NicP> how do i do what?
<NicP> ohh type /me bleh
* NicP bleh
<eyequeue> xirtam:  yes, not sure what to advise
<zerokills> ahhh
<zerokills> tight
<plod[wk] > how do i leave my email messages on server for a set amount of days with evolution?
<patrick_> wow, I actually installed my first distro!
<eyequeue> patrick_:  congrats
<NicP> its hard hey patrick_
<NicP> ;)
<xirtam> eyequeue: can i force to remove this packages ... ? to reinstall them from ubuntu ... ?
* zerokills has to wait 217 minutes for his game to finish downloading...
<patrick_> been trying like hell for 6 months.. finally I tried ubuntu today and whamo.. success! , thanks guys
<eyequeue> xirtam:  i suppose you could try
<Phreakazoid> hooray for unbuntu :)
<zerokills> patrick_: welcome to the freeworld
<Phreakazoid> ubuntu
<Phreakazoid> rather
<patrick_> aye, it's nice to have some control :)
<Phreakazoid> I'm happy that my ISP has mirrored the ubuntu apt repository
<Phreakazoid> hooray :)
<ubuntu_> Does anyone use an IBM ThinkPad?
<kvidell> ubuntu_: I do.
<patrick_> I do
<patrick_> !
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, patrick_
<ubuntu_> Excellent.
<kvidell> T30 and T42p
<xirtam> eyequeue: but how can i remove them?/
<kvidell> My fiance has an R51 :)
<patrick_> T43 266872U
<ubuntu_> I am having problems with my R31.
<kvidell> patrick_: what're the specs on that model? Mine's got the 15" display @ 1600x1200 + 2gigs ram + 2.10ghz Pentium M
<eyequeue> xirtam:  for example, sudo dpkg --purge foo, or you can use synaptic
* zerokills hates his wireless but uses it because it was a gift.
<ubuntu_> Is there any known issues with the trackpoint driver?
<kvidell> ubuntu_: what might the problem be?
<zerokills> wireless mouse*
<kvidell> trackpoint? the nipple?
<ubuntu_> Um.. P3-M 1.13, 384, 30GB
<kvidell> er.. eraser
<kvidell> >.>
<patrick_> 14.1 1400x1050 Sonoma 760, 512 for now, 80GB 5400
<ubuntu_> The little red thing.
<synd> kvidell: 15" @ 16x12? wow
<zerokills> nipple?
<patrick_> ATI 64mb X300
<mhz> has anyone here set up NFS ????
<ubuntu_> 13", 1024x768
<xirtam> eyequeue: dpkg: dependency problems prevent removal of python2.4 ... ;(
<eyequeue> zerokills:  some laptops have a red bump as a mouse
<patrick_> trackpoint is working fine for me
<kvidell> zerokills: Yea, that's what I call the little "eraser" mouse thing between the G H and B keys on ThinkPads
<patrick_> although the trackpoint button isn't working as of yet
<ubuntu_> Must be mobo problem then...
<nipple> hehe
<kvidell> ubunutu_ Yea, no problems with my TrackPoint either... what does your xorg conf look like? (the mouse section(s))?
* kvidell rubs nipple's head and tries to select a different FFX tab
<eyequeue> zerokills:  try one in a store some time, i personally couldn't stand one
<zerokills> lol
<ubuntu_> Well, sometimes when I move cursor, wierd things happen.
<pepsi> the eraser is way better than a trackpad
<ubuntu_> It's like using a wrong driver with a mouse.
<kvidell> oh.. so it works just not.. well..
<patrick_> ? trackpoint and three buttons, two(which work) act like right and left mouse, and third the is the scroll(which doesn't work) then there's the touchpad.. works nicely
<zerokills> eyequeue: i think i have tried one before, wasnt too impressed
<ubuntu_> It only happens for say 2 seconds once in a while.
<eyequeue> pepperpot:  depends on the individual's coordination i think
<ubuntu_> Oh and yes the scroll (middle) button doesn't work, and is not even recognised as a middle button.
<eyequeue> pepsi:  rather
<zerokills> 202 more minutes, if this doesnt work im gonna be pissed
<patrick_> so there's no driver for it?
<liable> ubuntu_: could be the actuall device, mine spasses every once in a while (moves without me moving it)
<ubuntu_> *sigh* This R31 have had a lot of faults.
<kvidell> hmm...
<patrick_> how old is your R series?
<kvidell> liable: All of mine have done that on many OS's.. :-\
<ubuntu_> 1. Motherboard dies for no apparent reason, fixed under warranty.
<kvidell> it's just that the little nubbin is VERY sensitive and gets "stuck" every now and then
<kvidell> it's a physical device problem, not software
<dan_> hi guys
<kvidell> if I wiggle it a little it stops
<kvidell> thinkpad-base - Configuration files for thinkpad-modules packages
<ubuntu_> 2. LCD Screen does not operate correctly: red lines across the entire screen, affected by what is displayed on screen.
<zerokills> kvidell: the nipple?
<dan_> anyone running a NIS server with OSC clients?
<kvidell> zerokills: nipple, nubbin, eraser...
<kvidell> whatever :-P
<liable> kvidell: yah, mine does it with windows too, waiting for it too crap out. Has lived in some dusty hot humid places, so I dont think its too bad.
<zerokills> hehe
<dan_> I was running a RHEL 3 server with no problems, switch to Ubuntu Hoary and NIS no longer works :(
<zerokills> hi dan_
<zerokills> hmm
<dan_> zerokills, hi there, can you help?  I'm in a panic, noone can login this morning :(
<ubuntu_> 3. Now the motherboard (maybe bios) is not functioning correctly, it had just killed a hard disk's boot secotr.
<dan_> zerokills, brb
<pmjdebruijn> dan_: didn't you do a lab trial first?
<ubuntu_> patrick_: 2-3 years I think. This is an R31.
<zerokills> dan_: sorry im not familiar with your situation
<mhz> has anyone here set up NFS ????
<zerokills> not i
<patrick_> I see, are they treating you ok with regards to the warranty? ie, turnover rate? fixing it fast?
<ubuntu_> Yes, well fault number 1 was fixed, very good response.
<ubuntu_> But that was at the end of warranty period of 1 year already.
<patrick_> I just bought my thinkpad last week, my old CL56 was too hard to get distros working on.. finally I needed an upgrade and wouldn't ya know that in one shot the install works
<ubuntu_> I don't think I would get ThinkPad ever again.
<josemi> dan_: check permissions, check config files and give details
<thesamet> topyly: about tetex dependencies again. Is there some tool to get it done recursively?
<dan_> josemi, I didn't get the chance first, we have no lab here
<dan_> josemi, small network
<patrick_> sorry to hear that.. they're built strong, very rugged. maybe you got a bad make?
<dan_> josemi, I can ypcat passwd and ypcat hosts and see the maps
<dan_> josemi, but when I try and login or su I get the passwd refused
<ubuntu_> Perhaps. It is a plastic chassis, not aluminium/magnesium which I would prefer.
<josemi> dan_ : so you cannot log into the system anyway ?
<josemi> have you physiscal access ?
<ubuntu_> I would agree with TP's being rugged by looking at my old TP380D (Pentium 150) but not this R31.
<dan_> josemi, I can login as root
<patrick_> hmm.. I thought the standad was magnesium composite..
<dan_> josemi, can't login as NIS user
<josemi> mm
<josemi> check /etc/passwd file
<josemi> for inconsistences
<ubuntu_> Is it? Well it feels like plastic. Seriously.
<patrick_> yes.. AFAIK R aren't built like T's
<dan_> josemi, if I login as root I can ypcat passwd and see the passwd map
<patrick_> T's are a better construction and design
<ubuntu_> how's T's different from R's, and which series are best?
<patrick_> T's are best for that overall ballance of performance and mobility..
<josemi> dan_: I dunno about NIS problems cause I'm not an expert on this, but---
<ubuntu_> What about X's?
<HrdwrBoB> Rs are huge
<HrdwrBoB> but cheap
<josemi> seems miss-configured
<patrick_> if you want ultra mobility then it's the X's
<HrdwrBoB> X is small and excellent
<patrick_> yes
<ubuntu_> Ah.
<josemi> surely due to an update (hoary)
<ubuntu_> I think I would rather Toshiba Portege though.
<josemi> try to reconfigure again the NIS server
<josemi> if you can
<dan_> works for a Hoary client
<patrick_> R's and G's are mostly desktop replacemetns
<dan_> works for all other clients except OS X
<josemi> am
<kvidell> I thought the T's were their more "hardcore" models?
<kvidell> They're coated in plastic and tend to have better hardware
<ubuntu_> You must have a lot of think pads, and used them for ages.
<josemi> you get an error or just simply "cannot access"
<patrick_> they are kvidell
<dan_> the passwd dialog does the bouncy thing, just like you gave the wrong one
<kvidell> then again mine did cost $4000 :-\
<kvidell> so whatever. >.>
<ubuntu_> $4000 us?
<patrick_> yes, T's are their best line
<kvidell> yea
<ubuntu_> Thats quite a lot.
<kvidell> I'm not sure how much my Fiance's R51 cost.. just over 1000$/usd I think
<HrdwrBoB> I just bought a s/h R40
<HrdwrBoB> for $700AUD
<zerokills> id rather build my own computer for about $800
<patrick_> mine cost 1900, with and educational discount, it would've retailed for 2800
<ubuntu_> Excellent. another person from AUS.
<kvidell> well... I didn't pay for this :)
<kvidell> It's on a two year lease through my employer
<kvidell> (Cisco Systems)
<HrdwrBoB> zerokills: build a laptop for $800 then
<patrick_> ah
<kvidell> No way I would buy a $4000 laptop :-P
<kassetra> I just spent about $4000 on mine...
<zerokills> hrdwrbob: lol, ill just carry my desktop around with me
<patrick_> lol strapped
<kvidell> Although I ~REALLY~ like the display on this thing... and the 2 gigs of ram is a nice touch.
<josemi> dan_ : then I have no idea, so surely it's a change on your NIS config made by an update or something similar.
<ubuntu_> I like portability, not "a desktop that folds in half"
<josemi> dan_ : sorry
<josemi> so check de OS X client if you can.
<kvidell> hehe.
<dan_> josemi, reverting back to old server now, gonna go over it with a seperate client
<patrick_> you should look into their T series then.. lightweight at 4.9 without the battery , super thin at 1" and it's rugged..
<kvidell> My next laptop will be a PowerBook
<ubuntu_> Speaking of displays, has anyone seen a TFT screen having red lines across the entire screen? it is not dead pixels, but more like poor contact.
<kvidell> yea... the plastic coating on these things is insane.
<josemi> dan_ : ok, good luck.
<patrick_> IBM's keyboards are topnotch, which mattered in my decision making
<shinu> what program can i use to cut a small part of a video out?
<ubuntu_> There is a ThinkPad key, volume up, down and mute keys on the keyboard of this R31. Any idea of getting them to work?
<josemi> ubuntu_: use an app named
<josemi> hotkeys
<patrick_> shoot, mine don't work either
<josemi> or something similar
<josemi> wait..
<kvidell> josemi: Doesn't work oon ThinkPads
<kvidell> these are hardware controlled
<josemi> nopes ?
<kvidell> Mine just work :-\
<hornsby_> shinu, GOPchop
<kvidell> Try apt-get install thinkpad-base
<Hatred> evening :)
<kvidell> that fixed a few things on my fiance's R51
<zerokills> hola
<josemi> hola
<shinu> hornsby_: thanks ill try that :)
<Hatred> :)
<hornsby_> shinu, what format you want to use ?
<Hatred> i think my glx drivers are b0rked :|
<ubuntu_> They're not mapped as keyboard keys, because I can't set them using the "Keyboard Shortcuts" settings.
<hornsby_> GOPchop is for mpeg2-PS
<Hatred> " Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". "
<hornsby_> shinu, otherwise kino is good too
<mhz> According to :~$ cat /boot/config-2.6.10-5-powerpc |grep -i nfs  (default hoarty PPC)  I do have NFS compiled. therefore, WHY when I do 'cat /proc/filesystem' i see no "nfs" match, nor i can insmode it ???
<stjepan> hi
<Hatred> hi :)
<stjepan> I have xfce and gnome
<shinu> hornsby_: the file is an avi i think... i dont know much about this stuff :P
<ubuntu_> kvidell: how do I use apt-get
<stjepan> how can I switch from xfce to gnome and from gnome to xfce?
<kvidell> from your favourite terminal application, sudo apt-get install thinkpad-base
<kvidell> it'll ask you for a password.. that's your user pass
<shinu> hornsby_: i think its an xvid...
<kvidell> you can do it from synaptic too if you like that better
<hornsby_> shinu, then you can try kino, dvdrip, acidrip
<ubuntu_> E: Couldn't find package thinkpad-base
<shinu> hornsby_: ill try kino first i think, thanks a lot
<bigfoot1> Hi everyone. I have a problem connecting to the internet. May I tell it all here?
<hornsby_> ok, it is a movie from the net :)
<zerokills> ubuntu_ have you changed your sources.list?
<kvidell> oh.. it's in the universe utilities
<ubuntu_> sources.list?
<stjepan> pls help
<kvidell> yep
<stjepan> is there any switcher?
<hornsby_> shinu, then you might want to try dvdrip or acidrip
<ubuntu_> what is sources.list?
<shinu> ok
<shinu> ubuntu_: /etc/apt/sources.list
<shinu> i think... :P
<hornsby_> correct
<ubuntu_> yes.. I'm in.
<ubuntu_> what do I uncomment?
<stjepan> :(
<synd> ubuntu_: www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<Hatred> hey, i keep getting this error, i think my glx drivers are broken??
<Hatred> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<hornsby_> ubuntu_,lines refering to universe
<ubuntu_> Thanks.
<stjepan> oh
<ubuntu_> It's a readonly file?
<hornsby_> ubuntu_, edit as root
<ubuntu_> W10: Warning: Changing a readonly file
<ubuntu_> Ah, I see.
<zerokills> in terminal type: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<hornsby_> sudo gedit /etc/apt/source.list
<stjepan> do you have two window managers?
<hornsby_> sources :)
<ubuntu_> ok. saved. now I'll try apt-get again.
<anacron> ubuntu_: update first
<bigfoot1> I'm a 1-monthy newbie with a fundamental problem: connecting to the internet. Can I share the problem here, please? It's a rather long message.
<kvidell> run an update first (sudo apt-get update)
<Hajuu> hey there
<mhz> has anyone here set up NFS ????
<zerokills> ubuntu_: first type: sudo apt-get update
<mhz> According to :~$ cat /boot/config-2.6.10-5-powerpc |grep -i nfs  (default hoarty PPC)  I do have NFS compiled. therefore, WHY when I do 'cat /proc/filesystem' i see no "nfs" match, nor i can insmode it ???
<ubuntu_> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://au.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/au.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<kvidell> oh
<ubuntu_> Ah. update.
<kvidell> yea.. remove the au. from those
<kvidell> the mirrors are kind of cracked out right now
<kvidell> and do the update too
<kvidell> (after removing au.)
<ubuntu_> No, I;m in au.
<kvidell> I know.. but the mirrors are cracked out
<hornsby_> au mirrors are down at the moment
<synd> i believe the mirrors are okay now?
<kvidell> you have to use the US mirror... you can try the au. mirrors first if you have bandwidth fines like the Kiwis do
<Hajuu> anyone know of a decent partition manager for linux? I tried using fdisk to remove my ntfs partition and create a new linux one.. but everytime I do, my changes are lost after reset.. but when I quit and write changes.. and reopen fdisk and check before I reboot... Its all like I set it.. just after I restart... wierd.. so anyone know of a better program for it?
<ubuntu_> Bandwidth? I'm on 28.8k cable connection.
<ubuntu_> so yes, it will take a while.
<synd> 28.8k cable?
<ubuntu_> Hajuu: cfdisk for text based
<Hajuu> ah thats what I was thinking of heh
<zerokills> thats slow cable
<ubuntu_> I'm capped on speed
<peter2> I have a sound problem after checking the forums in detail - sound was working before
<ubuntu_> Since I exceeded my 200mb monthly limit
<bigfoot1> Okay, everyone, please bear with me with the succeeding message....
<zerokills> ooh
<bigfoot1> Hello, everyone. A very important problem. Since yesterday, I've been having a hard time connecting to the internet. I have a broadband (always on) connection to the internet. The way I set up my internet connection with ubuntu is by running "sudopppoeconf." I have not had any problems since yesterday. I've had this problem happening about 4 times. The first time it happened, I was setting up "synce" (to get my PDA working with Ubuntu).
<bigfoot1> Just five minutes ago, I went to the computer and I tried connecting to the net, specifically by opening up Firefox and X-Chat. Neither worked. Attempting to figure out what the problem is, I did "ppoeconf." It found 1 ethernet device: eth0. I hit enter. The window said "   Looking for PPPoE Access Concentrator on eth0..." Then it said,  "Sorry, I scanned 1 interface, but the Access
<bigfoot1>  Concentrator of your provider did not respond. Please check your network and modem cables. Another reason for the scan failure may also be another running pppoe process which controls the modem.
<peter2> anyone can provide quick suggestions ?
<bigfoot1> I thought that was strange. Anyway, afterwards, I restarted the computer, and now everything's fine. I ran "sudo ppoeconf" again this time, and it said "DSL CONNECTION FOUND
<bigfoot1> I found an Access Concentrator on eth0. Should I setup PPPOE for this connection?"
<bigfoot1> 
<bigfoot1> The next time it happens again, how can I pinpoint what the problem is?
<bigfoot1> Thank you very much!
<zerokills> ahhh, bigfoot1, try not to paste that in this channel
<zerokills> too much spam
<bigfoot1> zerokills, I was thinking of that too, but what is better? that isn't spam. That is a description of the problem I'm facing. Thank you for your understanding.
<ubuntu_> Hajuu: qtparted would also be nice, comes on knoppix but not ubuntu
<ubuntu_> ...
<bigfoot1> can anyone please help me with the above?
<kvidell> bigfoot1: You could type it out and make us feel like you care about us :( (hold on, lemme read it all :-P There's A lot!)
<zerokills> bigfoot1: np, i understand, but you can /query that to someone
<ubuntu_> Ok, thanks to everyone who has helped me with thinkpad-base. This will take a while, so I'm going now. Bye!
<bigfoot1> zerokills, what's query? I am a newbie. I ask for your patience with an inexperienced ubuntu user.
<zerokills> later ubuntu_
<peter2> anyone to help me out with a sound issue ?
<bigfoot1> zerokills, and anyway, how do i know to whom I should relay the message to?
<hornsby_> peter2, expose your problem
<bigfoot1> kvidell, I'm thanking you for your present help.
<zerokills> bigfoot1: find someone to help you with it, i cant scroll up and read what you typed because my wireless mouse ran out of battery.. whats the problem? short and sweet
<peter2> ok, i created a new user to have GNOME back up running after it crashed so bad i had to create a new user to get into it
<peter2> now sound does not work with the new user
<peter2> I have my settings lsmod|grep snd
<hornsby_> peter2, does it work with "normal" user ?
<bigfoot1> zerokills, i'm sorry to hear that your mouse is currently drained of energy. The problem is, internet (pppoe/dsl) connection problem.
<peter2> hmmm can i try this from terminal ?
<peter2> the new user replaces the old one though (created new user as admin and sudoer)
<hornsby_> peter2, ok, got it
<bigfoot1> kvidell, where it says " I have not had any problems since yesterday", change that to "until yesterday." I've had no internet problems from the time I installed ubuntu (1 month ago) until yesterday.
<zerokills> bigfoot1: hmmm, im pretty new to linux myself, i wouldnt know where to begin with networking and internet problems, sorry
<hornsby_> peter2, i am not gnome user so I dunno really but I would check the rights of the new user
<peter2> how do i do that ?
<bigfoot1> zerokills, thank you for your reply.
<bigfoot1> Can anyone help me with my abovementioned essay-length 8-) problem?
<zerokills> lol
<GazaM> I have only just joined the irc channel, could you please repeat?
<bigfoot1> gazam, are you talking with me? 8-)
<GazaM> yes
<bigfoot1> can I pm you with the whole story?
* zerokills is going outside for a smoke.
<GazaM> yes, feel free
<bigfoot1> thank you. Please stand by.
<GazaM> ok
<bigfoot1> Hello, everyone. A very important problem. Since yesterday, I've been having a hard time connecting to the internet. I have a broadband (always on) connection to the internet. The way I set up my internet connection with ubuntu is by running "sudopppoeconf." I have not had any problems until yesterday. I've had this problem happening about 4 times. The first time it happened, I was setting up "synce" (to get my PDA working with Ubuntu).
<bigfoot1> Just five minutes ago, I went to the computer and I tried connecting to the net, specifically by opening up Firefox and X-Chat. Neither worked. Attempting to figure out what the problem is, I did "ppoeconf." It found 1 ethernet device: eth0. I hit enter. The window said "   Looking for PPPoE Access Concentrator on eth0..." Then it said,  "Sorry, I scanned 1 interface, but the Access
<bigfoot1>  Concentrator of your provider did not respond. Please check your network and modem cables. Another reason for the scan failure may also be another running pppoe process which controls the modem.
<bigfoot1> I thought that was strange. Anyway, afterwards, I restarted the computer, and now everything's fine. I ran "sudo ppoeconf" again this time, and it said "DSL CONNECTION FOUND
<hornsby_> peter2, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#addeditdeletesystemgroups
<bigfoot1> I found an Access Concentrator on eth0. Should I setup PPPOE for this connection?"
<bigfoot1> 
<bigfoot1> The next time it happens again, how can I pinpoint what the problem is?
<bigfoot1> Thank you very much!
<peter2> got it thanks hornsby
<Methynutnut> bigfoot1: by the way, that wasn't a pm
<parabolize> lol
<bigfoot1> Methynutnut, oh really? I'm so sorry.
<bigfoot1> Methynutnut, you mean it was posted in this chatroom?
<bigfoot1> so sorry.
<Methynutnut> heh
<parabolize> ya don't worry about it.
<GazaM> lol
<bigfoot1> how do i do a private message?
<parabolize> in xchat?
<Methynutnut> /msg <user> <message>
<GazaM> You should have a tab at the bottom
<GazaM> you've opened one with me
<GazaM> beside the #ubuntu tab
<Methynutnut> if you're using x-chat you can right click on their name and choose open dialog window
<parabolize> to the right if #ubuntu seeing as g is before u
<parabolize> wait left :)
<bigfoot1> did everyone see my privatemessages to methynut with the message "test" and "testing"
<bigfoot1> L
<bigfoot1> ?
<parabolize> nope
<Methynutnut> no, they didn't, because it was a private message
<bigfoot1> Methynutnut, but I did the same thing with GazaM, didn't I?
<Methynutnut> nope, your spiel came up in this channel
<GazaM> bigfoot1, you do have a pm window open with me, you just typed in the wrong one :S
<bigfoot1> I think I know what happenened. The first line of my message to Gazam _was_ a pm, but Xchat didn't continue making  the rest of my essay to him a pm. I used /msg GazaM  <essay here>
<GazaM> check the pm tab now I have replied to you
<Methynutnut> bigfoot1: ah, to do pastes like that, you have to open a dialog window to them and paste into that
<Whistler> how can i listen to mp3?
<GazaM> bigfoot in xchat there is no need to use the /msg command as you only need to right-click a user and select pm.
<GazaM> Whistler, go to www.ubuntuguide.org
<GazaM> it is explained there very well and simply
<parabolize> Whistler: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<bigfoot1> GazaM, Methynutnut, okay. No more "/msg <usernickname> <super long novel>"
<Shufla> hello :D
<GazaM> hello
<zerokills> hola
<Whistler> parabolize thx
<bigfoot1> I was just trying to be a cool geek and keep myself from wasting 3 seconds moving my hand from the keyboard to the mouse.
<Ng> Whistler: or see the RestrictedFormats wiki entry on ubuntu.com, which is probably better
<zerokills> hehe
<GazaM> lol, we've all done it bigfoot
<Ng> ubuntuguide is a bit basic
<parabolize> Whistler no problem :)
<ubuntu_> Does anyone know how to use thinkpad-base?
<Whistler> =] 
<bigfoot1> whistler, do you live in Whistler/Blackomb?
<GazaM> ubuntuguide is basic, because it is intended for new users
<Whistler> z] 
<bigfoot1> whistler: a venue for the 2010 Winter Olympics!
<Whistler> =] 
<Ng> GazaM: basic and not as good as the official wiki, I mean ;)
<Whistler> ggmmm.
<GazaM> True, I agree completely, but my point is that ubuntuguide is intended for copy-paste.
<GazaM> the wiki explains everything in more detail
<Whistler> i still cant find how to add mp3 support
<Whistler> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<parabolize> I like the wiki and the guide. I just use them for differnt stuff
<Whistler> i dont see mp3
<podge> GazaM: It would make sense that when a user clicks on an MP3 file it should give them the option to setup MP3 playback.
<Ng> Whistler: it's the gstreamer0.8-mad one you need
<Ng> Whistler: tbh I'd go to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats if I were you
<parabolize> ya the gstreamer
<GazaM> podge, I agree but I'm not a ubuntu developer, so I can't help make that happen
<bigfoot1> Why does a restart of my computer fix the internet connection (always on DSL connection) problem I have? Is there a command I can run that will save me from restarting my computer?
<parabolize> Whistler: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-lame, and gst-register-0.8 should do it
<lleberg> How do i burn a cd in hoary? :)
<zerokills> lleberg: k3b
<Razor-X> is us.archive.ubuntu.org still down?
<Whistler> when i type sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<Whistler> i get an errot
<Whistler> i get an error
<zerokills> have you added the extra repos, whistler?
<Funraiser> TCP wrapper is not installed on Ubuntu?
<Razor-X> zerokills: are the marliat repos down as well?
<parabolize> Whistler don't skip step 2
<zerokills> razor-x: im not sure
<Razor-X> and, are there still problems with us.ubuntu.archive.org?
<Razor-X> I tried an apt-get to get tex, and dvipdf is not getting any of the fonts
<zerokills> whats update do?
<Funraiser> ok it is
<mindspin> hi, after uptading to kde 3.4.1 I'm experiencing frequently crashes of firefox and gxine. Any idea ?
<mindspin> updating
<parabolize> lleberg: gnomebacker
<Razor-X> zerokills
<Razor-X> zerokills: is that rhetorical?
<Whistler> grrrr.
<parabolize> :) sorry
<Whistler> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<Whistler> where i shoul put this?
<Whistler> where i should put this?
<zerokills> heh, no im asking what happens when you run update
<Phreakazoid> in /etc/apt/sources.list
<newbie> how can i enable numlock at start-up?
<Razor-X> Whistler: read the wiki
<Razor-X> zerokills: well, on the marliat repos, the md5sums don't match
<Razor-X> but, everything else is fine
<Whistler> i read
<Razor-X> even though, earlier, us.archive was up
<Whistler> theres no add button only new
<Razor-X> but the packages wouldn't install because of md5sum errors
<Whistler> and no custom
<Whistler> button
<parabolize> newbie: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#numlockx
<Whistler> at synaptic
<Razor-X> Whistler: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list then
<newbie> thanks parabolize
<zerokills> marilats must be down
<Whistler> razor-x i cant edit that file
<Razor-X> thought so
<podge> mindspin : Did you try reinstalling firefox and gxine..
<Razor-X> Whistler: sudo edit it
<zerokills> whistler: in terminal type: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ng> Whistler: did you read the RestrictedFormats page? it should cover all of this
<mindspin> podge not yet
<parabolize> Whistler: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<parabolize> Whistler: make a copy first though!
<Whistler> and what shoul i write there?
<Whistler> =] 
<Whistler> and what should i write there?
<Razor-X> Whistler: first off, sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.bak
<parabolize> Whistler: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<Ng> parabolize: this is what happens when you link people to rubbish quality basic help sites ;)
<Razor-X> that'll back it up for ya
<zerokills> lol Ng
<Razor-X> Ng: it was better when I first looked at it
<Razor-X> getting dumber and dumber
<parabolize> Ng: some do read it though. even less people will read the wiki
<shinu> i have this strange problem, and it tells me to run apt-get update, but when i run i still get: W: Couldn't stat source package list ftp://ftp.nerim.net stable/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.nerim.net_debian-marillat_dists_stable_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<shinu> how can i fix it?
<newbie> parabolize: is there other methods than the link u gave me
* Ng shrugs, if you link someone to an answer and they ignore it, that's their problem ;)
<podge> mindspin: Also, #kubuntu might be a better place to ask especially if you are running KDE.
<parabolize> newbie: probably why?
<mindspin> I know
<mindspin> and I asked there...
<zerokills> no one helps in #kubuntu
<newbie> cause i dont have internet at home
<podge> zerokills: That is a shame..
<zerokills> theyre all a bunch of slackers
<podge> mindspin: So you didn't get any help.. :(
<Nermal> zerokills, you get what you pay for
<mindspin> the only answer was "I use opera.."
<Razor-X> podge: no, it's not
<zerokills> hehe
<Razor-X> #kubuntu is dead
<Whistler> opera rulz
<mindspin> kinda
<Whistler> =] 
<Razor-X> Whistler: amen to that
<parabolize> newbie save the .deb to disk
<jalyst> anyone here installed FreeNX server successfully on hoary?
<podge> mindspin: So you 100% need the latest KDE? :)
<zerokills> brb, brushing my teeth
<podge> Razor-X: okay..
<Razor-X> jalyst: never say 'anyone' say 'anyone here now'
<Whistler> another question
<Whistler> how can i install deb
<newbie> ok I'll do it.
<Whistler> files?
<Razor-X> if it's attemptable, it's been done ;)
<Nermal> Whistler, dpkg -i
<mindspin> podge, nope, but I hoped it resoled some minor bugs haha
<parabolize> newbie use dpkg to install the deb when you get home
<Razor-X> Whistler: dpkg -i
<Whistler> nermal it gives me an error
<mindspin> resolved
<newbie> ok thanks..
<Ng> sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<jalyst> have you done it razor, if so how did you get started
<Nermal> whiprush, oh
<podge> mindspin: resolved?
<Nermal> Whistler, oh
<Razor-X> jalyst: ahh, haven't, but maybe I can help
<Whistler> =] 
<Razor-X> you're looking to compile it?
<podge> mindframe: Got ya..
<mindspin> not really
<podge> mindspin: Got ya.. (wrong mind!!!)
<jalyst> no, hopefully just dowload precombiled binaries for ubuntu
<Whistler> i am so stupid i dont know how to do anything
<Whistler> =] 
<Nermal> Whistler, giving us the error would be a start now wouldn't it ?
<Razor-X> jalyst: doubtful they exist
<Whistler> ok sec
<Razor-X> try getting a plain debian unstable deb
<jalyst> i found instruction on the ubuntu california wiki, but it didnt work
<lleberg> Does ubuntu have any app for cd-burning out-of-the-box?
<lleberg> or is there some to apt-get? :)
<tahorg> nautilus
<iceman> lleberg yep ..
<Nermal> lleberg, nautilus can
<newbie> i guess it has nautilus
<jalyst> yeah they have been repackaged someone who mainstains backports did it i think
<mindspin> I'll have a try with reinstalling firefox.....
<Nermal> just plonk a blank cdr in
<Nermal> or goto burn:///
<iceman> Ubuntu rocks well out of the box ...
<newbie> but why does nautilus cant be burn cd-rw for me?
<zerokills> lleberg: i use k3b, sudo apt-get install k3b
<tahorg> lleberg: you want to burn audio cd ?
<zerokills> or is it h3b, one or the other
<jalyst> i think its time to do some documents, wiki, & forum trawling, IRC doesnt seem to be as productive for me
<parabolize> lleberg: get gnomebaker kb3 will need a lot of kde.
<lleberg> tahorg, i'm not sure, it's my sister who wants it
<iceman> I dont mind "UBUNTU" on my desktop, but untill i lear more on command line i think i'll get a MAC laptop to run linux on ...
<podge> I have a DVD combo drive. How come Sound Juicer only rips at a max speed of 3x?
<tahorg> lleberg: for audio cd , it's a bit different
<iceman> Wonder if ubuntu will run well on a good laptp .. pc based ...
<lleberg> i'll just ave to ask her :P
<podge> iceman: Ubuntu doesn't load on my NC1000.. :(
<Mattte> iceman... it run's very well
<iceman> laptop about 300 mhz ...
<podge> iceman: But it loads on my mates NC8000
* zerokills has a 135 more minutes to wait for his game to finish downloading.
<visor> podge: i wonder the same, try using ripperX if you want more control, or even maybe goobox
<Mattte> iceman... aha... mine is a bit better than that
<Whistler> how can i copy txt from a terminal?
<iceman> Mattte what you use
<Whistler> cause i am to lazy to rewrite it
<iluciv> sudo dpkg -r point2play_2.0.1_i386.deb
<iluciv>  should uninstall Point 2 play and cadgrea right???
<visor> Whistler: select it, right click, copy...
<podge> visor: You have the same issues with ripping speed?
<lleberg> Nermal, How do i go to the burn:/// directory?
<Mattte> Intel Mobile 1.6 :)
<Whistler> admin@Linux:~ $ sudo dpkg -i opera.deb
<Whistler> (Reading database ... 61360 files and directories currently installed.)
<Whistler> Preparing to replace opera 8.0-20050415.6 (using opera.deb) ...
<Whistler> Unpacking replacement opera ...
<Whistler> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of opera:
<Whistler>  opera depends on libqt3c102-mt (>= 3.3.1); however:
<Whistler>   Package libqt3c102-mt is not installed.
<Whistler> dpkg: error processing opera (--install):
<Whistler>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Whistler> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Whistler>  opera
<Whistler> whats wrong?
<ussss> i installed another hardisk on my system w/ windows OS. But I decided to boot it to Ubuntu which is also in another Hardisk. How do I view the contens of my second Hardisk which my Windows Files reside. ?
<visor> podge: always had the same, but not with ripperX (wich is more poweful but it has an uglier UI than soundjuicer or goobox)
<ussss> is it in /dev/ ?
<podge> visor : Think I will give goobox a try..
<visor> podge: i think it is a GStreamer issue, if you know what that is try googling something
<Whistler> usss
<ussss> i got confuse coz theres a lot of files in /dev/ directory and I dont which of those are the proper HDD
<Whistler> you have to mount windows
<Whistler> partition
<visor> btw, which app you use for burning in ubuntu?
<Whistler> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<zerokills> hehe
<Whistler> look there
<Whistler> it helped me
<Phreakazoid> goobox
<Phreakazoid> hm
<Phreakazoid> is there any way to use goobox's lame encoder like the command line encoder "lame -V5 --athaa-sensitivity 1" ?
<hornsby_> virtuald, k3b
<visor> i saw there have raised some native gtk/gnome applications for burning but it seems so far that k3b its still the best one
<hornsby_> virtuald, assuming you use kde
<podge> visor: Gives me something to work with.. Thanks!
<Phreakazoid> gstreamer-lame default settings seem all wrong
<Phreakazoid> especially the "no short blocks" part
<hornsby_> visor, k3b
<ussss> Whistler, there 2 hardisk installed in my System. 1 is Ubuntu and another HDD is Windows. And Im currently booted at Ubuntu which I am using now. Both this 2 Hardisk is intalled and used IDE 1 and IDE 2 all are Master settings.
<Whistler> usss so u have to muont it
<ussss> what I want is to view the contents of HDD the contains the Windows files
<Whistler> look there
<ussss> Whistler, how ? its my first time to use windows
<ussss> ?
<iluciv> how does one uninstall point 2 play and cadgera?
<ussss> i mean lInux
<Whistler> it my second day on linux
<ussss> lol
<Whistler> i installed yesterday
<Whistler> =] 
<iluciv> I thought sudo dpkg -r point2play_2.0.1_i386.deb
<Whistler> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<iluciv>  would but I'm wrong
<keikoz> it's always funny on the second day
<Whistler> look there
<ussss> ./mnt/ ?
<newbie> lol whistler try to read more documents in tldp.org
<ussss> ok
<Whistler> usss
<visor> podge: oh i forgot.... dou you have dma activated on the drive?
<zerokills> iluciv: is it sudo dpkg -P ? i havent uninstalled a package yet so im not certain
<hornsby_> iluciv, sudo apt-get remove {name soft}
<parabolize> ussss READ http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<iluciv> zerokills: I'll give it a go hornsby: I didn't download it with apt-get does that matter??
<ussss> Whistler, so how to detemine the HDD im currently using now which is Ubuntu. I dont know if it is hd0 or hd1 ?
<Ng> "sudo fdisk -l" will list all of the hard disks and their partitions in your system
<parabolize> ussss well really you want to read http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#automountntfs if your looking at windows a lot
<Ng> so you should be able to see where the FAT/NTFS windows ones are
<bigfoot1> hello all, about my internet connection problom, when I ran "sudo pppoeconf" and got this error message:  "Sorry, I scanned 1 interface, but the Access
<bigfoot1> bigfoot1  Concentrator of your provider did not respond. Please check your network and modem cables. Another reason for the scan failure may also be another running pppoe process which controls the modem." I don' t think my problem is with my cables. So i think it's the alternative possible cause: "another running pppoe process which controls the modem." IF that's the problem, how can i fix it?
<visor> hornsby_: you use k3b on ubuntu, so it works out of the box?
<ussss> im currently in Grade school and I dont know to read some English words coz Im not american... :)
<podge> visor : I am checking all those things out..
<hornsby_> visor, i use kubuntu
<parabolize> ussss look for one in your fstab that says ntfs in it
<visor> podge: let me see something and ill help you...
<hornsby_> and it works great
<visor> ussss: where are you from?
<ussss> is it in /etc/
<ussss> ?
<Phreakazoid> ussss, I've known English my whole live and I've never lived in America, let alone actually am American
<Phreakazoid> *life
<ussss> visor, iceland where tux live
<visor> ussss: ohh i see, so whats your native language?
<parabolize> ussss yes sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<ussss> parabolize,  sudo gedit the /etc/fstab ?
<ussss> ok
<ussss> ill try
<visor> geez, i can consider american too, because ive grown in the American continent, but not in the US :P
<parabolize> ussss do this first before editing sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab_backup
<shinu> anyone else has problems with ftp.nerim.net? (marrilat)
<visor> hornsby_: ohh i see, i though you use ubuntu (gnome)
* zerokills is proud to be American.
<ivoks> :>
<hornsby_> visor, nop
<hornsby_> visor, it shouldnt be a prob on gnome
<newbie> ussss read man fstab if you're not sure on the contents
<ussss> parabolize, do I have to change the 0's to 1 ?
<Whistler> http://wiki.clug.org.za/clugwiki/index.php/How_do_I_install_a_.deb_file_I_downloaded_without_compromising_dependencies%3F
<Whistler> i use 2nd method
<ussss> im not in the contents... :)
<newbie> that help you understand the contents
<Whistler> Using apt to install one or more .deb files (quick and dirty solution)
<ussss> its too long to read....
<Whistler> Edit to your sources.list file and add a line like this:
<Whistler>     file:///home/debs /
<aatim> how can i edit my PATH?
<parabolize> ussss NO read http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#automountntfs right now just look for a line with ntfs in it
<ussss> there's 0's int the file
<Whistler> i add this line at the end
<ussss> ok
<ivoks> export PATH="/some/other/path:$PATH"
<ussss> scanning........
<Whistler> and it doest work
<bali30006> alia boleh kenal
<ussss> /dev/hdc1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<ussss> /dev/hda        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<bali30006> gered
<ussss> and floppy, that what I only seen here
<bali30006> ssssssssssssssssst
<newbie> ussss read man fstab... that would help you
<ussss> yes Im reading...
<ussss> wait....... Ill paste it all here....
<ussss> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<ussss> #
<ussss> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<ussss> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<ussss> /dev/hdc1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<ussss> /dev/hdc5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<ussss> /dev/hda        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<ussss> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<ussss> thats all
* Nermal sighs
<ussss> what I know is, I installed 2 HDD in my system
<bali30006> bjbfjkshjd
<ussss> 1 HDD is Windows, and 1 HDD is Ubuntu which I am using now...
<hussam> I just rebuild synaptic 0.57 and installed it on Hoary.  But I didn't find and change from 0.55, is there a site for synaptic where I can find a changelog?
<ussss> What i just want is to view the contents of HDD Windows
<zerokills> bali30006: lhjsdkhklaf?
<zerokills> hehe
<hornsby_> usss, copy paste in #flood
<podge> visor : I think I found it..
* Nermal starts #ubuntu-nonoobs
<newbie> usss i think hoary kernel doesnt support windows so better read ubuntu guide..try cat /proc/filesystem
<ussss> hornsby_,  sorry for that but I guess I dont have to repaste it coz I already done it here...
<ussss> sorry for that....
<podge> visor: If you go to Configuration Editor (Applications->System Tools)
<hornsby_> ussss, that what I say, nest time in #flood
<newbie> you will see all the supported filesystem
<ussss> hornsby_, nest ?
<hornsby_> next :)
<podge> visor: Find sound juicer in the apps list..
<ussss> ah u mean next
<ussss> :)
<ussss> ic
<podge> visor : And change the paranoia level..
<ussss> I have some MP3 files in the other HDD and I want to copy it here in Ubuntu
<parabolize> ussss try http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#automountntfs but replace /dev/hda1 with /dev/hdb1 in step 5.
<ussss> ok
<visor> podge: yeah, right, i think that was (aside of having dma activated) but do you increase or decrease the value in GConf or what?
<ussss> im going to read it now.......
<shinu> anyone might know why kino fails to load my media? :D
<shinu> is it a codec problem?
<podge> visor : Decrease the value.. I went from 4 to 3 and got a 2x speed increase..
<ussss> hey guyz, news: I got an error....
<ussss> mount: special device /dev/hda1 does not exis
<lleberg_> I want to add a user-account for my sister, how do i do that? ;)
<ussss> I read this topic: Q: How to mount/unmount Windows partitions (NTFS) manually, and allow all users to read only?
<podge> visor : Of course, going to 0 means full speed but no error checking..
<ussss> and follow
<ussss> but I got that error
<ussss> ?
<newbie> useradd
<visor> podge: ohh i didnt read the detail it shows when you select the key, if you decrease it can contain errors
<parabolize> ussss did you use /dev/hdb1 in step 5?
<visor> podge: hehe you said it before ;)
<topyli> lleberg_: useradd, or System - Admin - Users from the menu
<ussss> parabolize, the command says in Step 5 is: sudo umount /media/windows/
<podge> visor : I will still have a look at goobox..
<Whistler> admin@Linux:~ $ sudo apt-get install libqt3c102-mt
<Whistler> Reading Package Lists... Done
<Whistler> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<Whistler> Package libqt3c102-mt is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Whistler> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Whistler> is only available from another source
<Whistler> E: Package libqt3c102-mt has no installation candidate
<Whistler> what does it mean?
<lleberg_> newbie, I tried the gnome user and group manager or whatever it's called..
<ussss> I want just in Step 4, I got an error
<topyli> Whistler: don't do that
<lleberg_> newbie, But i couldn't log in to that user..
<Whistler> can anybody help me?
<parabolize> ussss no it doesn't. are we talking about http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#automountntfs?
<ussss> parabolize, I dont want to auto mount it during boot up
<parabolize> O
<ussss> just this time
<newbie> su root, then try passwd "username" of the account.
<visor> Whistler: whats the problem?
<ussss> to copy the mp3 files in Windows HDD
<ussss> to Ubuntu HDD
<ussss> which im running now
<topyli> Whistler: dunno, my apt lists that package just fine
<Whistler> i am trying to install opera
<Whistler> 2. sudo apt-get install libqt3c102-mt
<Whistler> i type this
<topyli> Whistler: you probably don't have the universe/multiverse repositories enabled
<podge> visor : Also disable auto-play CDs when inserted..
<parabolize> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#windows well replace /dev/hda1 with /dev/hdb1 in step 4
<Whistler> so what shoul i do?
<topyli> Whistler: add them! :)
<Whistler> how?
<Whistler> :D
<topyli> Whistler: look at ubuntuguide.org
<ussss> I really love to play Mp3s, and I want to try it here in Ubuntu if it will work. If Ubuntu cant do that, Im going to reformat it again and replace w/ Windows XP
<ussss> thats what I can do...
<ussss> Im new to Linux, thats why I need support
<Seveas> ussss, sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.8-mad
<topyli> Whistler: there, find the "how do i add extra repositories" part
<visor> podge: ive made already tests... it doesnt change anything if i uncheck the automount thing... it seems to be an individual issue of some drives
<Seveas> that'll give you mp3 support in totem & gstreamer
<Mez> ussss, http://www.ubuntuguide.org explains all about it
<glyph> ussss: read ubuntuguide.org carefully
<newbie> don't do that ussss you will never learn linux your whole life
<Seveas> ubuntuguide sucks
<Seveas> ussss: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<glyph> ussss: I know how frustrating installing a new system can be.  Perhaps you should go calm down beforehand :)
<ussss> that why Im trying....
<ussss> to learn Linux.... but I cant do this my own..
<newbie> tldp.org is a great linux document source that would help you.
<Seveas> Whistler, whap happens if you try to apt-get install libqt3c102-mt
<podge> visor : I guess some people might have had the CD player running in the background while trying to rip CDs. That would slow things down heaps!
<Seveas> ehatt*
<newbie> i you could download all it and read it cafefully..
<visor> Whistler: sometimes i had the same error, because sometimes the servers can go down because of bandwidth excess or network errors or things like that
<Seveas> narf, /me wants coffee
<zerokills> me too
<ussss> One of my friend recommend me Gentoo and Slackware, I dunno about that distros. He said its good for newbies...
<Seveas> rofl
<zhukov> loooooool
<Seveas> gentoo is awful for newbies
<parabolize> ussss NOOO!
<shinu> xD
<topyli> visor: true. this time though, it's just because the package is in universe
<Seveas> newbies should stick to Ubuntu
<zhukov> no gentoo
<visor> podge: :| hahahaha i never though on that, i guess thats why i never had the problem (you know, my logic tells me to close the cd player before using a ripper), go figure
<zhukov> Seveas, is right
<newbie> dont try gento if your just a newbhie like me...it will kill you...lol
<ussss> so u mean, Ubuntu is only for newbies ?
<parabolize> gentoo is for smart people with LOTS of time.
<zhukov> ussss, no
<ussss> how about the professionals
<ussss> ?
<zhukov> its all the same
<Seveas> ussss, Ubuntu is good for all
<zerokills> Ubuntu is for smart people
<zhukov> but ubuntu is more user friendly out-of-the-box
<topyli> ussss: pros just treat it like debian
<ussss> so my friend lies to me,
<zhukov> kinda :)
<parabolize> zerokills I'm using the wrong distro...
<ussss> I will kill him...
<visor> parabolize: and with a nice temperature, and nice weather, and an expensive fan in the processor, and dish-network with TV while everything compiles... :P
<zerokills> parabolize me too
<ussss> no, just kidding...
<zerokills> hehe
<ussss> theres a lot of cops here...
<ussss> im afraid in jail
<topyli> ussss: they just pulled a practical joke on you. they wanted you to fight a slackware install :)
<newbie> there are lots of linux for newbhies...knoppix and ubuntu i guesss cause ubuntu was my second distro after i tried knoppix 3.
<zhukov> didnt knew there was a 500 mm fan...
<newbie> 3.7
<visor> ussss: what was your problem? i think i forgot, i may help you
<parabolize> he needs to mount his window part
<Whistler> =] 
<parabolize> so he can copy his mp3 to linux
<Whistler> i did that
<Whistler> =] 
<zerokills> if your a newb, dont use h3knix, thats for advanced users
<newbie> usss have you try mount -t vfat
<zhukov> ubuntuguide.org
<ussss> its hard...
<parabolize> or LFS. mean nasty stuff
<newbie> if your geek try linuxfromscratch..lol
<ussss> when I go to /dev and made a "ls" command
* snadge downloading dvd of hoary via 128k ISDN.. this better be good ;0
<ussss> u dunno where is the my HDD there...
<Seveas> ussss, for mounting windows partitions, use this little shell script: http://ubuntulinux.nl/~dennis/windows_fstab
<lleberg_> Why can't i log in to the account i just created?
<visor> ussss: whats the hard disk with the music?
<ussss> *I
<ussss> ntfs
<ussss> windows
<Seveas> ussss, that script mounts your windows partitions and adds them to /etc/fstab
<visor> ussss: i mean, is it the primary master, secondary master, primary slave, secondary slave...?
<zerokills> snadge: hoary pwnz
<newbie> ussss your window is in ur primary ide or slave?
<newbie> windows*
<snadge> zerokills, i run debian pretty much religiously.. im pretty much only getting hoary, because i've heard it supports madwifi driver out of the box.. and i'm having troubles getting it to work on debian
<visor> and yes i know there are guides, and i know for sure one can look through documentation to mount drives but that should work out of the box which it doesnt... and i dont understand why
<ussss> visor, I installed  2 HDDs in my system. 1 is Ubuntu (which im using now) and another HDD is Windows where my mp3s reside. Im booted now at Ubuntu and I want to copy the mp3 files
<ussss> :)
<Seveas> ussss, for mounting windows partitions, use this little shell script: http://ubuntulinux.nl/~dennis/windows_fstab
<newbie> ussss your windows is in ur primary ide or slave?
<zhukov> ussss, sudo fdisk -l
<ussss> newbie, both are Master
<ussss> they used IDE 1 and IDE 2
<newbie> mount hda1 or hda2
<Seveas> hmm, /me feels ignored
<ussss> running in Pentium 4 3.2 Ghz and 512 MB
<ussss> Ram
<topyli> Seveas: nifty :)
<Seveas> topyli, i know
<newbie> ide1 windows and ide2 linux, right?
<Seveas> but sadly no one listens :(
<zhukov> Seveas, nice
<visor> ussss: i know that already, what i want to know to help you is to know which hard disk is plugged where...
<topyli> Seveas: that should be added to the ubuntu installer scripts
<optik> hey, does ssh keep logs?
<optik> I think i have an attempted break in a
<optik> and wanna see what they tried
<Seveas> ussss, can you read what i type?
<Echylo> anyone can advise me a mass rename file? i have 500+ files, which has to be renamed to each something different, but i have the filenames in a list
<ussss> ok
<Seveas> Echylo, man rename
<solli> hello :-)
<zhukov> ussss go to that web page. save it to you disk and run it as sudo
<podge> Echylo: Are the filenames consistent?
<Echylo> consistent?
<ussss> Seveas, i see a program
<visor> ussss: then most probably linux is in tha second hard disk (dev/hdb)
<ussss> what program is that... like a worm
<ussss> i dunno
<Seveas> ussss, save it to disk and run it as root
<solli> Does anyone know why the prosesses on my computer uses ALOT memory?
<newbie> usss ide1 windows and ide2 linux, right?
<podge> Echylo: For example, file1.txt, file2.txt, file3.txt .. or are they all random?
<visor> ussss: and windows in the first (/dev/hda)
<zhukov> ussss, do it
<Seveas> it mounts your windows partitions
<Echylo> well consistent
<ussss> ok
<solli> like... nautilus is using 117mb
<Echylo> podge, like 'text1.txt, ..."
<podge> Echylo: How do you want to rename them?
<Seveas> solli, don't mix up shared memory and real memory
<topyli> ussss: it's a script for adding windows-love to your box
<ussss> im going to save the file as file.sh right ?
<Echylo> tell it are songs
<zhukov> ussss, yes
<podge> Echylo: I mean.. text1.txt is to be renamed to what?
<ussss> then run it ./file.sh
<Seveas> ussss, yes
<ussss> ok
<ussss> wait...
<zhukov> the in the shel typi sudo ./(name of the file).sh
<zhukov> *type
<Seveas> or as: sudo ./file.sh
<solli> I think it's used memory Seveas :/
<Seveas> otherwise it won't run :)
<topyli> ussss: it's probably not executable. do "sudo sh ./files.sh"
<Echylo> podge, the files are (track01.mp3, ...) and have to be renamed to (artist - song.mp3) but I have the titles in a txt
<Malsid> hello!
<zhukov> Seveas, the script add those entryes to the etc/fstab?
<Seveas> zhukov, yes
<Seveas> if they are not there yet
<ussss> i saved the file in my /home directory
<zhukov> :D Very nice script in deed.
<Seveas> and then executes mount -a
<topyli> writes comments and all :)
<zhukov> :)
<podge> Echylo: Umm.. cut and paste the top line of your titles txt file...
* topyli leetches a script
<Echylo> :)
<Echylo> 500 times? :)
<ussss> wait... looking the Root Terminal in the menu....
<zhukov> ussss, no need
<Echylo> not that I know another way
<zhukov> just open any terminal
<podge> Echylo: You have 500 files.. with the song names in a text file..
<mhz> re
<Echylo> yup
<Echylo> just the title
<lleberg_> How do i stop my computer from beeping on startup?
<Echylo> i'll do it that way then
<parabolize> ussss sudo sh file.sh
<Malsid> Does anyone know of some personal organisation software that either comes with Ubuntu or is easy to aquire?
<zhukov> lleberg, w8
<podge> Echylo: How do you relate the filename to the song name?
<mhz> I have installed firestarter and I have just one doubt
<zth__> how can i reload my /etc/asound.conf ?
<ussss> root@pnpaserver:/home/pnpa # sudo sh windowsfstab
<ussss> By default the disks will be writable only by root and
<ussss> arman (arman)
<ussss> Do you want to make the disk writable by all users instead? (y/n)
<ussss> what i do now ?
<podge> Echylo: Is the filename and the song name in the file together?
<zhukov> ussss, n
<ussss> ok\
<topyli> Seveas: you should add a copyright notice to that script. it's bound to become famous :)
<Seveas> topyli, i will in the next version
<Echylo> podge, no
<ussss> done! but nothing happen...like no msg...
<Seveas> when i figure out how to get disk labels
<ussss> after N\
<Seveas> ussss, that's ok
<mhz> how can I tell FireStarter to enable ONE port for 192.168.181.0/255.255.255.0 ???
<Seveas> they are mounted now
<podge> Echylo: So how do you relate a filename to a song name?
<Seveas> in /mnt/
<Malsid> I have the memory of a goldfish. And paper gets lost : (
<ussss> ok
<ussss> wait...
<ussss> ill check
<Hajuu> heya
<zhukov> lleberg, when does it beep?
<zerokills> hi hajuu
<mhz> Sveas, how can I tell FireStarter to enable ONE port for 192.168.181.0/255.255.255.0 ???
<bigfoot1> easy question: how do i figure out my IP address (i don't have a router)?
<topyli> Malsid: apt-get install tomboy :)
<Echylo> podge, don't understand what you mean, the txt files just have the titles of the song in it like = " 01 Real love" ....
<jmazaredo> can i use ubuntu as a internet server? do i need to get some files or just edit some text?
<zhukov> bigfoot1, ifconfig
<stevegriff> boo
<Malsid> lleberg: Might be your mobo or your bios so it might not be possible to dissable short of ripping out the system speaker.
<zhukov> jmazaredo, what do you mean? ftp, http?
<jmazaredo> like a internet gateway to share internet
<ussss> i try to make "ls" in /mnt/ nothing ive seen there
<Malsid> topyli: You ever used it?
<lleberg_> zhukov, just a few seconds after i push the button, before ubuntu startup
<topyli> sure
<zhukov> jmazaredo, there is an entry about that in ubuntuguide.org i think
<Hajuu> uhm... having some trouble with this hard drive... It got all screwed up, so I did a lowlevel format.. and then cfdisk added a partition (primary, 1).. and cfdisk says its of type "linux" but why does mount ask me to specify type?
<topyli> Malsid: every day
<podge> Echylo: Okay.. If you have a filename song1.mp3 .. How do you know what to rename the mp3 file to?
<lleberg_> and, another sound-related question..
<iluciv> has anyone got point2play and ati?? need some help I have direct rendering in glxinfo but point2play's system test says I don't have it working any ideas
<topyli> Malsid: now that it's become usable :)
<jmazaredo> entry? in the forums?
<Seveas> hmm, ussss seems like i forgot one thing
<Malsid> topyli, cool I'll check it out now.
<mhz> Seveas, I have finally NFS running. FireStarter had blocked it, even after I specified to enable for "local". :(
<zhukov> jmazaredo, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ShareInternetConnection
<lleberg_> On startup, i can't get any sound working, i have to kill esd to get it running
<Echylo> podge, "artist - songname.mp3" but the artist is not hard to add, so just "songname.mp3"
<Seveas> ussss, as root type: mount -a
<ussss> ok
<zhukov> oh
<zhukov> lleberg, the beep is not because ubuntu
<ussss> wait, I guess I forgot something....
<jmazaredo> thanks bro :)
<zhukov> lleberg, but about the no sound problem...what soundcar do you have?
<zhukov> *soundcard
<zhukov> hoary, right?
<ussss> I forgot the Power cable of HDD 2
<zerokills> iluciv have you enabled the config?
<lleberg_> zhukov, an integrated on my msi neo4 motherboard
<podge> Echylo: Give me actual examples of the mp3 filenames.. and also some examples of the song names in the text files..
<zhukov> lleberg, w8
<lorz> i nid help on yahoopops
<lleberg_> zhukov, some realtec
<podge> Echylo: In a private chat if you want..
<zhukov> lleberg, the same here
<zhukov> but i dont remember exactly how i managed to solve the problem
<lleberg_> zhukov, bummer :P
<zhukov> so far i only have a decode problem with aac in mplayer...
<Hajuu> anybody?
<zhukov> lleberg, just give me some secs
<lleberg_> aight
<mhz> anyone using fireStarter???
<iluciv> zerokills: ?? I think so
<ussss> mhz,
<ussss> me
<ussss> :)
<ussss> i used it as firewall and Internet connection sharing
<mhz> ussss, how do you tell it to enable a service for specific range of local IP's?
<zhukov> lleberg, alsa installed?
<zerokills> iluciv: if not, check this site http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto, it helped me to enable my nvidia-glx config
<mhz> ussss, so far I did "IP: 192.168.181.0/255.255.255.0" but still blocks the service
<iluciv> zerokills: do you know how I can check if it is enabled?
<topyli> Hajuu: perhaps mount doesn't know if it's ext2 or ext3. dunno
<ussss> mhz, what service ? firewall ?
<zhukov> lleberg, think i found it
<mhz> ussss, nfs
<zhukov> lleberg, read this ALL before do anything, ok? :D Worked for me and a lot of folks  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8882
<Galett> wich client can i use for jabber in GTK ?
<no0tic> Galett: gaim
<mhz> ussss, I "added a rule" and selected "IP"
<Galett> but with gaim i can't create my account
<zhukov> just a question... gaim uses msn server to transfer files via msn, but amsn has the same problem?
<no0tic> Galett: create your account via web & then use it :)
<topyli> Galett: if you only want jabber, you could try gossip
<Galett> ok thx
<zerokills> iluciv: well, in my case, if it wasnt enabled, my point2play system check came back with problems too
<bigfoot1> i did ifconfig. which is my ip address: the one in eth0 or ppp0?
<zerokills> iluciv: other than that, i dont know how to check if its enabled
<ussss> mhz, wait... im fixing my problem too......
<ussss> ive got problem mounting my HDD
<ussss> windows HDD
<ussss> i mean
<zhukov> bigfoot1, are you connect by ethernet card or modem?
<pisuke> hi
<Malsid> topyli: Tomboy just crashes on my system it seems : (
<zhukov> if you want your outside ip it shoud NOT be the one like 192.x.x.x or 168.x.x.x or 10.x.x.x
<bigfoot1> zhukov, i have an always on internet connection. so i think this means ethernet.
<bigfoot1> yes ethernet. coz i use lan cables
<bigfoot1> .
<pisuke> Is it possible to baseconfig a deboostraped horay and tell it NOT to pull ubuntu-desktop?
<topyli> Malsid: it still crashes for me too on occasion. the panel applet code is imperfect
<zhukov> bigfoot1, so what exactly do you want?
<topyli> Malsid: on a fresh login, it's stable, but if i respawn the panel, it just dies
<bigfoot1> zhukov, i'd like to know my pc's ip address.
<Malsid> topyli, I mean it doesn't even start. I'll try a reboot. brb.
<bigfoot1> I'd like to know the information that other computers need to find me.
<zhukov> lleberg, i've found this one to, in case you wanna take a look http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26567
<topyli> Malsid: no! a logout will do
<topyli> man
<no0tic> bigfoot1:  60.237.183.218
<zhukov> bigfoot1, give both ips please
<no0tic> bigfoot1: is your external IP
<bigfoot1> no0tic, how'd you figure that out?
<zhukov> dns search
<bigfoot1> what's an external ip? does that mean i have an internal ip, too?
<Fr0Gs> having some problems with ati graphics can someone message me please with some help tips ;)
<no0tic> bigfoot1: if you're using xchat, right click on a nick name and choose info -> dns search
<bigfoot1> zhukov, is it safe to give another person my ip addresses? isn't it like giving out your real home's address?
<zhukov> bigfoot1, there is an internet ip (external) and if you are connected to networks there is an internal ip adress
<bigfoot1> i put my ip address into firefox, but nothing happened.
<no0tic> bigfoot1: staying here you are giving your ip address
<bigfoot1> how do i know if i'm connected to networks, zhukov ?+
<zhukov> bigfoot1, most likely your ip is dynamic wich means it changes, in a maximum period of 36 hours
<zhukov> bigfoot1, if you ask that you arent :)
<Funraiser> how come when I type "w" sometimes I see 3 me?
<no0tic> bigfoot1: you must enable a http server to connect to your pc via web
<no0tic> Funraiser: 1 X user, 1 shell user, if you are doing something else in another shell, other user...
<bigfoot1> zhukov, what makes you think my ip is dynamic?
<zhukov> dunno...disconnect and reconnect and see if the ip is the same...
<bigfoot1> zhukov, please explain what you mean by it not being safe .
<lleberg_> why can't i find the libesd-alsa0 package.. why is this?
<zhukov> i never said it wasnt safe...
<Funraiser> no0tic, oh ok
<bigfoot1> disconnect from xchat? or restart my computer? or unplug the internet thing connected to my pc?
<zhukov> lleberg, 64 bits?
<lleberg_> zhukov, yeah.
<zhukov> bigfoot1, the thing thing
<bigfoot1> can people find out a lot about you with only your IP address?
<lleberg_> (still can't figure out why i bother with it)
<Fr0Gs> has anyone ever got a ATI Radeon working on ubuntu good
<zhukov> lleberg, :S
<no0tic> Fr0Gs: me
<zhukov> lleberg, do bother with it
<lleberg_> zhukov, i guess
<lleberg_> zhukov, But how to get it working?
<Funraiser> no0tic, so if someone is currently using my system (remotely for example) I can see it with "w"?
<zhukov> :) i started with gentoo wondering what ls was for...and after 72 hours ive made it work :D never give up :)
<no0tic> Funraiser: yes
<Funraiser> good
<Funraiser> thanks
<radix> was the macromedia flash plugin removed from multiverse somewhat recently?
<zhukov> did you saw my second link? lleberg i do know there are some problems with that package and 64 bits...
<bigfoot1> can people find out a lot about you with only your IP address?
<zhukov> i think that is reviewed in the links
<Malsid> topyli, Can't stat it up get an unhandled exception:  DBus.DBusException: No reply within specified time.
<Funraiser> no0tic, where is the log to check if someone connected?
<Malsid> start*
<zhukov> bigfoot1, in windows with no firewall they can
<lleberg_> zhukov, i didn't..
<bigfoot1> what can they find out in the windows case? what about for us ubuntu/linux folks?
<zhukov> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26567
<zhukov> bigfoot1, dont worry you are safe in ubuntu unless you are the big boss of kgb or cia or something like that :D
<lleberg_> I've got to eat something..
<bigfoot1> what about for privacy?
<zhukov> bigfoot1, but i think this is not the right place for those questions...you can     sudo apt-get install amule      and search in there for network book...they can teach you a lot more than i
<pmjdebruijn> is there anywhere where I can get the separated patches for the Ubuntu kernel?
<spektr> Using the aptitude curses interface I can mark a package "upgradable", i.e. aptitude will no longer "hold" it; is there a way to do this using only the command-line? (uninstalling/installing the package would work, but is there a way to do it without uninstalling?)
<bigfoot1> does amule have a website? is it amule.org
<bigfoot1> ?
<zhukov> lleberg, me too...almost 20 hours with just a muffin
<pmjdebruijn> oh wait, the patch contains patches... :s
<zhukov> bigfoot1, it google.com
<topyli> Malsid: hrm. could be a mono bug too. i have a newer mono and tomboy
<bigfoot1> zhukov, i googled it. wasn't sure which i should look at.
<bigfoot1> are you referring to "the all-platform eMule p2p client", zhukov ?
<zhukov> bigfoot1, amule perhaps?... :D just install it and run it
<zhukov> yes
<scott_> I need help with my sound audigy zs 2 soundcard, it doesn't wokr
<zerokills> omg omg omg
<zerokills> 50 minutes left of download, started at 360 minutes
<parabolize> zerokills what game?
<scott_> crimsun: when I do  amixer sset 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack' on it says amixer: Unable to find simple control 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack',0
<zhukov> just a kestion...anyone managed to play divx with aac in mplayer?
<zhukov> ???
<zerokills> parabolize: i couldnt get Half-Life 2 to install with p2p, so i had to download all the files thru steam.. almost done :)
<topyli> Malsid: tee-hee. i removed tomboy and tried to reload it. kept dying. i respawned my panel and it took gaim with it too :)
<zhukov> Half-Life 2 is competing for the "worst way to spend 55 euros"...
<topyli> Malsid: logged out, and everything was cool on login again
<zerokills> zhukov: Half-Life 2 is worth it because it comes with Counter Strike: Source
<radix> this is bizarre
<radix> maybe it's just my mirror that doesn't have flashplugin-nonfree
<zhukov> zerokills, isnt worth in my pc (grpahics card 128mb - amd 2600+ overlock@ 3200+ - 768 mb ram)
<radix> is anyone here running hoary and successfully installed flashplugin-nonfree?
<radix> packages.ubuntu.com says it exists, but I can't for the life of me find it with apt or synaptic
<bigfoot1> zhukov, you still interested in knowing the 2 ip addresses
<bigfoot1> ?
<zhukov> radix, me
<zhukov> radix, the nonfree? why do you want that one?
<zhukov> bigfoot1, nop
<Seveas> radix, amd64?
<radix> zhukov: because I want to see flash
<radix> Seveas: yeah!
<radix> I hadn't thought that that might be relevant.
<Seveas> radix, there is no flash for amd
<scott_> Heres my situation: I have two 160 gig hard drives, one is 100 gigs linux 60 gigs windows. My second hard drive just stores data. My fdisk is listed here:http://pastebin.ca/14213. How do I mount the drives?
<zhukov> wahts wrong with flashplayer-mozilla?
<radix> Seveas: bloody hell. wouldn't the 32bit version work?
<Seveas> macromedia is ignoring linux, so support sucks and there is nothing for amd64
<Seveas> radix, only in a 32 bit chroot
<radix> crappy
<radix> zhukov: I don't have that package
<zhukov> scott_, http://ubuntulinux.nl/~dennis/windows_fstab
<scott_> zhukov:what do I do whith that?
<zhukov> scott_, save it to the disk as (name).sh and then run it in a shell as sudo ./name.sh
<Seveas> sudo sh name.sh
<zhukov> radix, might be crapy but works flawless for me
<radix> zhukov: I don't have *access* to that package
<radix> just like flashplugin-nonfree
<Seveas> zhukov, and mozilla will save it as windows_fstab automatically
<radix> I wasn't responding to you with "Crappy", I was responding to Seveas.
<zhukov> by the way...is it just me or firefox closes itself sometimes?
<zhukov> radix, sorry then
<radix> apt-cache search flashplayer-mozilla -> nothing
<zhukov> sorry sorry! :P
<zhukov> new amule record 210 KB :)
<scott_>  zhukov: it says command now found
<scott_> *not
<digitalux> hello everybody
<digitalux> I have a quick question
<zhukov> scott_, were?
<digitalux> I'm using the latest ubuntu on my laptop (Acer aspire 1680)
<scott_> zhukov:in terminal
<digitalux> but, everything is working, except the battery status
<scott_> zhukov: I named the file mount.sh and it is located in home
<zhukov> scott_, what are you typing?
<digitalux> how can I see the battery status?
<zhukov> digitalux, the status or timeleft?
<digitalux> is there a kernel patch somewhere?
<Seveas> scott_, sudo sh mount.sh
<digitalux> the gnome applet doesn't find the battery ;-)
<zhukov> sudo ./mount.sh
<HaRDaWaY> hello
<zhukov> digitalux, oh
<zhukov> dunno then
<Seveas> zhukov, that'll only work if it is executable...
<HaRDaWaY> anybody have problems with "starting hotplug subsystem" when hoary boots? my laptop freeze in these moment.
<Mattte> Does anyone know how to stop network interfaces to from loading automaticly when you start the system?
<HaRDaWaY> :|
<zhukov> Seveas, thanks :)
<Seveas> Mattte, in /etc/network/interfaces remove the lines that say: auto eth0
<digitalux> Mattte, destroy the interfaces ;-)
<digitalux> :-)
<Seveas> or auto whatever
<zhukov> Mattte, ill higlhy unadvise you to do that
<zhukov> in my laptop if i do that gnome wont start sometimes
<fouraha> salut
<zhukov> you can easily bipass that with ctrl+c
<HaRDaWaY> zhukov is to me ?
<lleberg_> I still need to kill ESD to get my sound from xmms working :(
<Mattte> zhukov, I want to start them manually because for some reason it takes a very long time to configure wireless network during startup, but very fast if I do it manually
<HaRDaWaY> ah ok
<deco> hi
<Seveas> lleberg, change the xmms output plugin to esound then...
<Malsid> Anyone use any personal organiser software apart from tomboy?
<HaRDaWaY> i have toshiba satellite m40-145 (pci-e), and..in "starting hotplug subsystem"...system freeze. :|
<zerokills> lleberg_ you know the command to kill esd?
<deco> is there something ligher graphical interface for ubuntu, since this gnome is kinda laggy with this crappy computer?
<lleberg_> zerokills, Yeah, but i shouldn't have to
<zhukov> Mattte, look, whrn they start configuring netwok interfaces you can press ctrl+c and solve it...but go ahead...maybe it just in my case :) anyway, if that happens you'll know why and can solve it :)
<scott_> zhukov: thank you
<mjr> deco, xfce4 might be worth a shot
<lleberg_> Seveas, How?
<deco> mjr: i can download it with apt-get?
<Mattte> zhukov, thanks a lot!!!
<zhukov> scott_, no prob
<zhukov> Mattte, no prob :)
<zerokills> lleberg_, im not familiar with xmms, sorry
<Seveas> lleberg_, open the xmms preferences with <ctrl> p, go to plugins, go to output and select esd/esound
<digitalux> what I do for a init script from loading is simply chmod 000 them :-)
<digitalux> lol
<Malsid> I couldn't organise a piss up in a brewery without electronic aid.
<lleberg_> Seveas, ii started esd again, and it seems to work. :)
<radix> hrm, and this free flash player (libflash-mozplugin) doesn't work on any flash I can find either :(
<lleberg_> Seveas, Thanks!
* radix sulks
<Malsid> I'm sure there must be some sort of software out there with schedules and todo lists and whatnots...
<HaRDaWaY> mmm i have to disable hotplug to enter y my ubuntu hoary system..ufff!!
<zhukov> well gotta make the lunch
<HaRDaWaY> *in
<zhukov> HaRDaWaY, what?
<Malsid> radix, if it's any consolation you're really not missing much.
<HaRDaWaY> zhukov yes, i have toshiba satellite m40-145 (pci-express)..and..ubuntu freeze, in boot, when "starting hotplug subsystem"
<zth__> how can i reload my /etc/asound.conf ?
<HaRDaWaY> :|
<radix> Malsid: umm, yes I am :)
<radix> there are a number of pretty important sites to me that use flash
<zhukov> oh another one :)
<zhukov> try this
<deco> zth__: try killall esd
<zhukov> boot in safe mode or rescue or whatever...the second ubuntu :D
<zhukov> sudo gedit /grub/menu.lst i thik
<deco> zth__: or what ever you soundsystem is
<HaRDaWaY> zhukov aha
<HaRDaWaY> and..then?
<zhukov> and add this pci=noacpi to the first kernrl
<HaRDaWaY> ahh ok, thanks
<zhukov> HaRDaWaY, reboot and check
<zhukov> if it doesnt work just remove it
<HaRDaWaY> ok, thanks zhukov im going to try it
<zhukov> HaRDaWaY, you know were to add it, right?
<HaRDaWaY> yes
<HaRDaWaY> i know
<zhukov> :)
<HaRDaWaY> i have add yesterday something as noapic and nolapic
<HaRDaWaY> but..i dont put pci= before
<zhukov> ?
<HaRDaWaY> sorry for my english
<zhukov> it isnt needed?
<mhz> What do I need to specify in order to let FireStarter accpet NFS from certain range of local IP's???
<HaRDaWaY> ok, zhukov im going to try it
<zhukov> i thought it was... :P well sorry then
<jmazaredo> if i want to change the ownership of a directory to root will "chown root:root FOLDER" will sufice?
<radix> jmazaredo: for that directly only; if you want to recurse to the files and so forth it contains, add -R
<jmazaredo> will it affect mailing?
<radix> mailing?
<zhukov> and v to
<jmazaredo> yup
<zhukov> -Rv so you can see whats going on :)
<radix> I have no idea what you're talking about. you didn't say anything about mail...
<jmazaredo> because recently I added an account to my system i chowned the some directory to get it accessed by that user then somehow it can't receive mail but it can send mail. :)
<radix> what directory?
<jmazaredo> html
<radix> html where?
<jmazaredo> in apache default like the www/html
<jmazaredo> is there something to do with chowning?
<radix> ok, that shouldn't affect your mail setup. But maybe you accidentally chowned something else, like the user's spool file.
<jmazaredo> i added a group named www and add a webmaster account under it
<jmazaredo> then chowned the html directory
<jmazaredo> weird
<jmazaredo> hehe
<jmazaredo> but all account that i create in " adduser NAME " can send and retrieve mail
<jmazaredo> just that one
<jmazaredo> ;] 
<zhukov> shes big, shes black and she pump a lot of air she a 500mm fan shes a 500mm fan...lalalalalalala  musical moment of the day...
<zhukov> its a she :D
<zerokills> i have one of the hugest fans on my cpu, its as loud as my vacuum cleaner
<zhukov> in english you just treat a fan sexless...as the printers
<zhukov> in portuguese printer is a female...
<pmjdebruijn> it's also kinda pointless to brag about a noisy fan ... :p
<zerokills> lol
<zhukov> :)
<zerokills> hey, but my cpu stays cool
<radix> zhukov: we still say that computers are female, though ;)
<zhukov> mine too...and silent :) and the room is cool to :D
<radix> just like cars ;)
<pmjdebruijn> my fans are near silent, and stuff keeps cool to... everything under 50 degrees while under load
<zhukov> true?
<zhukov> radix, why female?
<pmjdebruijn> radix: hey, whatever floats your boat...
<radix> zhukov: it's probably a sexual thing ;)
<zhukov> in here they're male :(
<zhukov> i want a female pc!!
<radix> hehe
<zhukov> from now on my pcs are all female
<dwing> hi
<zerokills> hola
<zhukov> mouse will be rata, keyboar will be teclada, screen will be ecrana, printer will continue impressora
<zhukov> thats it :D surrounded :)
<dwing> is it possible to copy a directory without any hidden subdirectories?
<radix> haha
<deco> yeah, this xfce is much better than gnome with this slow computer, thanks mjr
<podge> pmjdebruijn: What CPU are you running?
<pmjdebruijn> podge: AMD Athlon XP 2200+
<Ben_Babcock> This tapping thing is annoying . . . how do I turn off the "tap-to-click" feature of my touchpad in Ubuntu?
<podge> pmjdebruijn: What CPU fan?
<mhz> What do I need to specify in order to let FireStarter accpet NFS from certain range of local IP's???
<pmjdebruijn> podge: GlacialTech SilentBreeze 462 III, and a GlacialTech 80x80 casefan
<podge> pmjdebruijn: I need some high volume fans on my AMD 2600.. it is a bit whiney..
<jmazaredo> whats the command for deleting a file? hehe i have setuped web/mail/internet but i can delete a file :)
<pmjdebruijn> and of course a dual fan power supply
<madsen> Weird... My firefox just started exiting with status 0 when run... It's like it doesn't even try to start up.
<radix> madsen: does "ifconfig" show that your lo interface is up?
<podge> madsen: Are you running firefox from a terminal window?
<madsen> radix: Yup, lo is up.
<madsen> podge: Yup
<podge> madsen: Installed any plugins or extensions recently?
<madsen> strace firefox doesn't really reveal anything useful.
<zhukov> damn i just spilled 1 litre of juice on top of me
<madsen> podge: Yeah, but it ran fine for a while. Untill X crashed.
<solli> Does anybody know about a good mp3-player (HDD) which works as a mountable hdd on linux?
<Funraiser> zhukov, beer juice?
<podge> madsen: Was it a plugin or an extension?
<madsen> podge: I had to restart firefox to finish the extension install and it came up just fine afterwards.
<madsen> podge: extension.
<podge> madsen: yep..
<zhukov> Funraiser, apple and lichia juice
<zhukov> damnit
<Funraiser> zhukov, too bad
<madsen> podge: I installed like 6 extensions...
<zerokills> lichia?
<zhukov> sudo apt-get remove all_this_juicy_mess
<madsen> podge: But I think I've started firefox 8 times since then --- no problems.
<podge> madsen: Try running the profile manager.. firefox -ProfileManager
<zhukov> command not found?? what do you mean with command not found?
<Funraiser> sudo rm -rf juice
<podge> madsen: Maybe something stuffed with the default profile..
<Max> how are you doing guys.
<zerokills> sudo apt-get install dry-towel
<zhukov> oh that worked :D
<madsen> Hmm, the profileManager comes up fine. :)
<zerokills> hiya max
<podge> madsen: Create a new profile..
<Funraiser> lol
<podge> madsen: And run with that..
<zhukov> nice towel :D
<Max> when the next release of ubuntu is due?
<zerokills> hehe
<mjr> Max, October
<madsen> podge: I'm trying, but nothing happens. :(
<Max> zerokills, hello are you today
<Max> mjr, what will be special there?
<podge> madsen: So you can't even create a new profile?
<Max> how can i download kubuntu???
<zerokills> max, good yourself?
<deco> i have some hauppauges capture card or something like that, what software would be best to download with apt-get?
<madsen> podge: Yeah, I can, but I can't run ff with it.
<Max> zerokills, i am fine.. thank you
<mjr> Max, well, special and special... There'll be the new Gnome, and I hear that Mono and Beagle will make an appearance
<zerokills> guys, 30 seconds left of download.. omg omg omg
<podge> madsen: firefox -P profile
<Max> mjr, thats cool
<podge> madsen: Doesn't work?
<Max> zerokills, what are you downloading?
<Funraiser> deco, xawview works fine on mine
<Max> mjr, how can i download kubuntu..?
<madsen> podge: Nope, it just hangs.
<Funraiser> deco, installed by default
<Max> is it worth?
<zerokills> max: Half-Life 2
<zerokills> brb
<Max> zerokills, thats cool
<deco> Funraiser: ok tnx
<Max> zerokills, from where are you downloading it?
<zerokills> thru steam
<podge> madsen: Hmm... that hurts bad..
<Funraiser> deco, look on applications/debian/etc...somewhere over there
<madsen> podge: Indeed...
<madsen> podge: I tried debugging a little with strace, but it doesn't say anything unusual.
<deco> Funraiser: ain't there
<podge> madsen: Time to reinstall or delete your .mozilla directory..
<Funraiser> deco, do u see the debian apps?
<deco> Funraiser: not at all
<Funraiser> the debian directory
<Funraiser> ?
<Max> does anyone using kubuntu??
<Funraiser> deco, is it the ubuntu english?
<deco> Funraiser: and apt-get won't found it either
<madsen> podge: Well, my .mozilla dir ain't going nowhere... So perhaps an FF reinstall...
<deco> Funraiser: yeah?
<podge> madsen: Maybe only delete the /home/madsen/.mozilla/firefox directory..
<bigfoot1> anybody interested in a personality hack?
<deco> Funraiser: im using xfce4 right now, but that doesn't matter right?
<Funraiser> deco, don't know
<Max> anyone??
<bigfoot1> you interested, max?
<deco> it should start from terminal anyways...
<madsen> podge: Yeah, that's the one I want to keep. :) Well, perhaps copy the firefox-dir to a different location and then try replacing the pref-files one by one and see which one b0rks it.
<Max> bigfoot1, yes
<Funraiser> anyway xawview works with happauge tv cards
<deco> Funraiser: ok, maybe google tells
<Funraiser> well mine works
<Max> Funraiser, my tv card does not work in linux.. i am so sad :(
<bigfoot1> okay, hold on. but while i'm gone (few seconds), tell me what you think this personality hack is. 8-)
<deco> Funraiser: can you open it from the terminal usin xawview?
<Mez> mine works great in ubuntu :D
<Mez> using tvtim
<Mez> tvtime *
<madsen> podge: But I doubt it's anything with my profile since I can't create a new one...
<Funraiser> deco, well i'm on my laptop right now, the tv card is on the desktop,can't tell u from here, but i 'm pretty sure i can open it from the terminal
<deco> Mez: can you record as well with that?
<Funraiser> Max,  did u try xawview?
<deco> Funraiser: yeah, im just wondering is the command same as the program name
<zerokills> brb, rebooting
<Fr0Gs> how can i make a ntfs drive writeable not just readonly
<Max> Funraiser, the fact is that my card doesnot support linux.. so no point trying
<bigfoot1> Okay, the personality hack is here http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/4579681.stm
<bigfoot1> max, how come the non-response 8-)
<bigfoot1> ?
<Funraiser> Max, do u know the chipset? bt878?
<Max> bigfoot1, about what
<Seveas> Fr0Gs, you can't...
<madsen> podge: Hmm, removing the .mozilla/firefox dir didn't do anything... It still just hangs... (Instead of returning 0 as it did with the original profile.)
<Seveas> ntfs write support is not available
<bigfoot1> max, about the personality hack. i was asking you what you think it was?
<Max> bigfoot1, oh i am sorry
<zhukov> Seveas, you can...but you may destroy data
<Seveas> zhukov, i know, captive...
<bigfoot1> anyway, the link's up there.
<Seveas> but it's too difficult & dangerous
<Max> bigfoot1, okay let me check
<Linforcer> Hey can anyone tell me where I can set different programs to open on specific desktops?
<zhukov> DAMN IT FOR (/"&"()/&"()/&!"$ OUT LOUD! why does firefox keep crashing!!
<zhukov> ???
* Funraiser doesn't know why he can see the debian tree from his ubuntu install on the desktop but not on the laptop
<zhukov> downgrading right NOW!
<Max> bigfoot1, hmm i need to read it
<Max> so anyone using kubuntu???
<bigfoot1> not I, max.
<Funraiser> Max, i tried
<Max> Funraiser, so how is it??
<Max> Funraiser, worth trying?
<Funraiser> Max, it kinda fu**** my ubuntu gnome install but maybe it's my fault
<zhukov> Max, its worthless in my opinion
<Max> Funraiser, gow did you installed it?
<Max> zhukov, coz its more like xp??? lol :D
<podge> madsen: So I guess a reinstall is in order.. :(
<ussss> shinu, ?
<Funraiser> Max, i did an apt-get install i believe
<ussss> u there ?
<zhukov> Max, I hate KDE
<Max> Funraiser, u installed KDE??
<Linforcer> Funraiser: yeah that'll mess it up
<podge> zhukov: hate? :)
<zhukov> hate
<Funraiser> Max, well kubuntu is kde
<zhukov> completly
<Linforcer> Funraiser: I tried that with Warty back in the day
<zhukov> more than windows
<madsen> podge: Yup, and that did the job. Now it even works again with my old profile and settings. :)
<zhukov> a lot more
<bigfoot1> anybody a mac-lover?
<podge> zhukov: KDE is configurable.. unlike windows..
<Firetech> hmm, how do I start udev with correct permissions? "sudo /etc/init.d/udev start" sets wrong group on some devices (as tty), which causes some programs to stop working...
<Max> Funraiser, well i was asking only kde or the whole distro
<madsen> podge: Thanks for your time. :)
<podge> madsen: Strange..
<zhukov> podge, gnome rules
<Linforcer> Funraiser: yeah but thuy made  a different thinger mfor it BECAUSE of the problems of installing Gnome and KDE together
<podge> madsen: So you still have the extensions etc?
<Max> zhukov, i have no problem with anything.. right now i am using xfce4
<podge> zhukov: I run gnome everywhere.. minimalist interface..
<Funraiser> Max, from ubuntu gnome i did apt-get install kubuntu i think
<zhukov> :
<Linforcer> Funraiser: therefore installing KDE under Ubuntu != Kubuntu
<zhukov> :
<podge> zhukov: KDE is good for Windows cronies.. :)
<zhukov> damn keyboard ;MMNHOHmkjmnjm
<zhukov> :)
<Max> Funraiser, okay..
<madsen> podge: yup!
<zhukov> ah!
<Linforcer> Hmm well I see one upside to KDE
<madsen> podge: But yeah, indeed odd...
<Max> zhukov, cool down dude
<zhukov> podge, cronies?
<Funraiser> Linforcer, well someone told me it was safe to install Kubuntu form ubuntu so i did it
<podge> madsen: I have trouble understanding how the system firefox install was corrupted...
<Funraiser> Linforcer, but funny stuff happened since
<Max> he means cousines
<bigfoot1> can i share a great article i found? From PC World, 30 Things You Didn't Know You Could Do on the Internet. http://www.pcworld.com/resource/printable/article/0,aid,120784,00.asp Do you know of "other things you didn't know could be done on the internet"
<Linforcer> Funraiser: maybe it is supposed to be in Hoary
<zhukov> Max, this keyboard only works with some punches
<madsen> podge: Yeah, me too.
<bigfoot1> let me know what you think of the article.
<Linforcer> Funraiser: I just remember in Warty it did weeeeird things with sound
<Max> zhukov, then u must have good meals..lol
<Funraiser> Linforcer, like kde windows opening in gnome...:-(
<podge> zhukov: http://www.google.com.au/search?q=define+cronies&sourceid=mozilla-search&start=0&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial
<madsen> podge: It might have something to do with my X crashing. (That's when it stopped working.)
<Linforcer> heh
<Linforcer> anyway... The only thing about Kd I like is Konqueror
<madsen> podge: I'm playing with the composite extension and stuff and it _is_ pretty unstable after all...
<Linforcer> minus the web abilities that is
<Max> okay zhukov tell me why do u hate KDE?
<Funraiser> I had konqueror opening without asking in ubuntu
<podge> madsen: Doing your own extension work?
<madsen> Linforcer: KWord is alright too.
<Linforcer> it's imo a much better file browser than nautilus
<zhukov> now i have no firefox...
<madsen> podge: No, just messing around with drop-shadows in Xorg and stuff.
<podge> madsen: Cool.. looks good no doubt (when it is running)..
<Max> what is the downloading size of KDE???
<Linforcer> I'm planning on using fluxbox once I've made my switch to gentoo anyway
<podge> madsen: any screenshots?
<zhukov> Max, i dunno...it seems all so...fragile. So like all is going down if I sneeze
<madsen> podge: It runs alright here, but it is a bit unstable.
<madsen> podge: I can make you one, just a sec.
<Funraiser> Max, i think you should at least try KDE, personnaly i prefer gnome, KDE is too MS-windows-like to me
<zhukov> and i dont like crystal.and i hate the bar
<zhukov> yes
<Seveas> zhukov, haaatchooooo!
<Linforcer> Funraiser: what about KDE is like Windows?
<zhukov> :D
<Max> Funraiser, yeah thats waht its aim was
<Seveas> and it;s broken :)
<zhukov> gnome is rock-solid
<zhukov> I love this word :)
<Funraiser> Linforcer, i dunno know, a general feeling
<podge> kde is light years ahead of windows..
<Linforcer> hmm
<zhukov> thats why came to linux
<Max> Funraiser, what is the size of KDE?
<Funraiser> no idea
<podge> purely because it is so configurable..
<zhukov> and i came across ubuntu because o gdesklets :D
<zhukov> *of
<podge> zhukov: Desklets are cool..
<Max> i love ubuntu
<Funraiser> podge, when they work
<Linforcer> Max:  I get 422 MB
<podge> Funraiser: yep..
<zhukov> right after warty came out, i installed hoary :D I was using suse, but suse is mainly kde, and i wanted the gdesklets bar :) MacOs freak back then...
<Linforcer> Max:  152 MB download
<podge> Funraiser: I do remember them being a bit unstable..
<Max> zhukov, why do u use desklets?
<zhukov> so i googled gnome based distro
<zhukov> and ubuntu came along :D
<Funraiser> the google mail desklet works at least
<zhukov> Max, i use them only only on my laptop for mail and news...and to see the free space of / and /home
<Max> zhukov, okay
<Linforcer> zhukov: I used SuSE first too... I hate it. but if you could get Novell Linux Desktop which basically is SuSE with Gnome and a Novell theme
<Funraiser> Max, gdesklets make your desktop look really cool have a look (and it's useful too) http://www.lynucs.org/?gdesklets
<Max> today i got free cds of ubuntu... 5 months after i ordered...lol
<Max> i already downloaded 2 releases
<Max> lol
<Funraiser> lol
<Max> but i am happy
<Funraiser> still waiting for mine
<podge> Max : They were delivered freepost.. :)
<Linforcer> my ubuntu with desklets: http://img275.echo.cx/img275/174/screenshot2yh.png
<pmjdebruijn> got Hoary yesterday :)
<zhukov> oh, and what about that proggy to use your gmail account as a drive?
<Max> Funraiser, where are you from?
<Funraiser> France why
<Funraiser> Max, did u look at the screenshots?
<Linforcer> La France!
<Linforcer> xD
<podge> Linforcer: The post it notes are good..
<zhukov> firefox isnt working... :S
<Max> Funraiser, yes i did
<podge> madsen: How is your screenshot going?
<Linforcer> podge: very unfunctional this one though the gnome post its  can do much more... but this one is prettier
<reka> hmmm, anyone know how to set xpdf's zoom level to fit the whole page on load-time?  i tried -z="page", -z='page' and -z=page and it none of them seem to work.
<Max> linux is cool... very much customizable
<podge> Linforcer: I remember that it was difficult to move the desklets around once placed on the desktop.. is that still a problem?
<zhukov> 200 or 400 :D
<zhukov> podge, i never had that problem
<podge> Linforcer: How about a PSP on your list?
<Linforcer> podge: not at all rightclick any and say "move desklet"
<Linforcer> podge: naaaah
<Linforcer> I really should change hthe amount of money >.>
<Linforcer> I only need about 380
<podge> zhukov: Linforcer: I tried them a while back so they have probably improved heaps!
<Max> Linforcer, u better...lol
<podge> Linforcer: You also need to add a PS3.. :)
<Linforcer> haha
<Linforcer> my cube is all I need for now
<Funraiser> Max, with gdesklets u could for example have an RSS feed to the desktop or check if u have a new email on a tiny window
<podge> Linforcer: Not many details on the Nintendo Revolution..
<Linforcer> I bought paper mario for it and for days lator I finished it and it had 60 hrs on the clock
<Max> Funraiser, how did u make the bottom icon colorful i dont know how to do that
<Linforcer> podge: but apparently (though these are always just rumours) it would lot you buy old nes/snes/n64 games off the web
<podge> Linforcer: I bought some old Amiga games off ebay the other day..
<Linforcer> amiga >.< that's far back
* Linforcer remembers his atari 2700
<Funraiser> Max, bottom...icon...(?)
<zhukov> http://zhukov.com.sapo.pt/Screenshot.png and http://zhukov.com.sapo.pt/Screenshot2.png     <--- back in the Suse days
<Max> Funraiser, yes on the bottom half of ur screen
<Linforcer> zhukov: macish
<Funraiser> Max, are u using xchat?
<podge> Linforcer: Yep.. but I can't deny my past.. :)
<Max> Funraiser, yes
<zhukov> this is my server right now :  http://zhukov.com.sapo.pt/CapturaEcra.png
<Max> Funraiser, why did u ask that>
<zhukov> i've solves my mac paranoia with ubuntu
<Funraiser> Max, i didn't show u my screen...
<Funraiser> ?
<Rocha> zhukov, is that your desktop?
<zhukov> the last one
<zhukov> http://zhukov.com.sapo.pt/CapturaEcra.png
<Rocha> zhukov, icon theme very ugly
<Max> Funraiser, how do i start desklet?
<Linforcer> zhukov: what language is that >.>
<zhukov> portuges
<Rocha> zhukov, at least the folder icons, very ugly
<zhukov> *portuguese
<madsen> podge: http://lillesvin.net/stuff/ubuntu_shadows.png
<zhukov> i love mac icons :)
<Funraiser> Max, follow http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#gdesklets
<Max> i am so sorry it was Linforcer's
<madsen> podge: Sorry about the delay, my X crashed again (probably because of the composite ext.)
<Linforcer> zhukov:  more importantly, who's the chick
<Max> Funraiser, i have desklets installed
<Linforcer> Max: you don't like my icons?
<zhukov> my girlfriend :)
<Max> Linforcer, i did
<Linforcer> zhukov: sweeetttt
<Funraiser> Max, applications, accessories, gdesklets
<Max> i just wanted to know how u made them colorful. Linforcer
<Linforcer> Max: ah, kay... "Gartoon" theme :P
<podge> madsen: Nice!!
<madsen> podge: :)
<Linforcer> Max: got em off Gnome art ;)
<podge> madsen: Only problem is the gnome panels look so plain compared to the window toolbars..
<Linforcer> zhukov: can't you show me one of the pics on yer desktop instead of the screenie? :P
<madsen> podge: Yeah, but the menu and the clock overlays the bg image, so it's really hard to make it look better.
<zhukov> Linforcer, dont push it :P
<Max> Linforcer, cool
<Linforcer> zhukov: aaaaw :(
<podge> madsen: So are you a tester or are you just interested in crashing every 15 minutes? :)
<Max> Funraiser, do i need to install desklet-data?
<madsen> podge: the latter. :)
<zhukov> NOIOOOO
<zhukov> DONT
<Funraiser> Max, yes it's best to follow the guide
<zhukov> it has problems
<Linforcer> NOOOOO INDEED
<madsen> podge: Just had to try it out. I've spent sooo long on Debian missing such options.
<Max> Funraiser,  thankx i will
<Linforcer> the data messes in up
* Funraiser thinks Seveas is very quiet
<Linforcer> since the new versions use "controls" rather tha sensors
<Linforcer> or was that ermmmm
<Linforcer> displays rather than sensors
<Linforcer> I think the former
<podge> madsen: Do any other window managers have that feature?
<Linforcer> Has anyone tried aDesklets?
<Funraiser> nope
<Max> Funraiser, i am using xfce not GNOME
<Funraiser> oh
<Linforcer> xfce eeew\
<madsen> podge: Well, the feature is implemented in Xorg and the WMs can utilize it... So basically all WMs have it...
<Linforcer> xffm is an abomonation
<Funraiser> Max, dunno then if it's the same or not
<Max> Linforcer, did u say xfce is not good..
<Linforcer> Max: I don't have good experiences with it, no
<podge> madsen: Nice.. seems like the Xorg guys are really firing up..
<Max> Linforcer, well i am trying it.. using from last 3 days
<Linforcer> Max:  does it have a mini commander?
<madsen> podge: Yeah. Alpha transparency is also supported now, though I don't know how to use it. Hehe.
<Max> so i dont have enough experience to comment on it..
<Max> but its faster
<Linforcer> because at the friend where I used it it didn't anywhere
<Linforcer> also xffm is awful
<madsen> podge: In reasonably short time translucent menus and good drop shadows should be a reality in Linux.
<podge> madsen: What country are you from?
<zhukov> madsen, they will
<madsen> podge: Denmark, why?
<zhukov> brezzy will have them
<madsen> zhukov: :)
<podge> madsen: It's not filled out in your profile.. :)
<madsen> podge: What profile?
<Linforcer> will breezy also have a splash screen for grub?
<Max> now i want to give away my linux cds to my friends
<podge> madsen: When I right click on your IRC username..
<madsen> Linforcer: hopefully it'll have bootsplash.
<madsen> podge: Oh! :)
<zhukov> as well as (not conifrmed) some sort of expose and that sleek animation of the window minimizing to the bar  la mac os :D
<madsen> podge: I use irssi, so I don't "right click" anywhere. ;)
<zhukov> *confirmed
<podge> madsen: My project at the moment is getting my Sun Rays to work on Ubuntu.. pretty much everything figured out except ALSA sound..
<Max> hey gotta go guys
<madsen> zhukov: I saw some cool stuff somewhere with window movement, minimizing and maximizing. I'll try to look a little for it.
<Max> see u later
<Funraiser> sul
<madsen> podge: Sub Rays?
<zhukov> madsen, thanks :D
<Max> bye Funraiser
<madsen> podge: Sun, even.
<Max> byr zhukov
<Funraiser> Max, bye dude
<podge> madsen: Yeah.. Sun Ray thin clients..
<Max> bye zhukov
* Funraiser leaves for a nap
<zhukov> bye Max
<Linforcer> does anyone know why a desklet that simply counts down to a darn date takes up 30% processor usage?
<Funraiser> lol
<Linforcer> because it's still a mystery to me
<Funraiser> does it count down from 19878765676545?
<madsen> podge: Oh! Sweet!
<zhukov> because it is very complicated...
<Funraiser> nevermind
<podge> madsen: http://nz.sun.com/product-images/large/I1_hw_sunray150_lg.jpg
<Seveas> * Funraiser thinks Seveas is very quiet
<Seveas> i am at work :)
<zhukov> they have to put the cpu in reverse...
<zhukov> the all computer is working backwards
<podge> madsen: Picked them up for $85 (Australian Dollars)..
<madsen> podge: Nice! :)
<zhukov> soon enough youll have linux 0.01 :D
<madsen> podge: The library in a town where I used to live had like 40 of those. They're pretty nice!
<podge> Seveas: Where do you work?
<Linforcer> man... I talked to this guy the other day that thought his cpu was like his whole case with contents as oppossed to his processor
<zhukov> you can also try aDesklets
<zhukov> it is available as an autopackage
<zhukov> better bars and so on
<zhukov> :)
<podge> madsen: I have a few around the house.. so I have Internet/Music roaming with my smart card..
<Seveas> podge, University of Amsterdam
<luminerd> so many people here, someone must have configured a wacom?
<Funraiser> what's a wacom lol?
<madsen> podge: Hehe, neat!
<Seveas> Funraiser, a tablet
<luminerd> Funraiser, a tablet that lets you draw on a little pad and it goes into the comp
<madsen> luminerd: I have!
<podge> Seveas: What do you do there?
<madsen> luminerd: The Volito.
* Seveas still needs to configure it too
<luminerd> madsen, sweet :) I have a volito!!!
<Seveas> podge, programming, research, system administration...
<luminerd> madsen, do you have a bit of time?
<madsen> luminerd: What's the problem? :)
<luminerd> madsen, I just can't get it to work!  what kernel btw?
<zhukov> welll
<zhukov> im of nopw
<zhukov> gonna eat and see my princess
<podge> Seveas: Cool.. Sounds like my job minus the research..
<zhukov> enough ubuntu for now
<madsen> luminerd: I used kernel 2.6.11 on debian
<podge> zhukov: Was that the girl in the photos?
<zhukov> bye!!
<zhukov> yup :)
<luminerd> madsen, I don't really understand the linuxwacom.sf.net docs...they make little sense to me, I'm really a n00b!  and someone walked me through everything when I was on 2.4...couldn't get it to work :(...now I'm on 2.6 and I just can't understand a bit of the docs. not sure whether to start over, assess where I'm at, or what
<podge> zhukov: Daughter or girlfriend? Hard to tell..
<zhukov> loool
<luminerd> madsen, I'm 2.6.11.11 on Slackware XD
<zhukov> girlfriend
<erb> hello
<podge> zhukov: The screenshots were pretty small..
<zhukov> im still young :)
<zhukov> just a kid
<luminerd> madsen, ironic that though we're in #ubuntu we are both non-ubuntu distros XD
<madsen> zhukov: http://www.gnome.org/~seth/blog/xshots <- There
<podge> zhukov: haha.. have fun..
<madsen> luminerd: I installed Ubuntu yesterday. :)
<luminerd> madsen, ah, I see
<podge> luminerd: We are just interesting people .. :)
<luminerd> lol
<Funraiser> all right i'm off too, SUL
<zhukov> madsen, thanks
<iluciv> ok why would I have opengl direct rendering but no 3d acceleration (this is point2play/cadgera test btw) on a radeon 9250 horay
<zhukov> you're all grown up... :D
<madsen> zhukov: np. :) Take a look at the videos, they're pretty cool. :)
<zhukov> im probbly the youngest here
<podge> wobbly windows..
<cpop> hello, i'm considering switching to ubuntu for a desktop system, have a few questions
<zhukov> but this a new desktop manager or add-ons for gnome?
<cpop> i understand it's based on debian, right?
<hornsby_> cpop, go ahead
<Seveas> cpop, right
<cpop> i'm most interested in the update system
<hornsby_> cpop, true
<reka> cpop: ask away.
<Seveas> cpop, same apt system as debian :)
<melanoma> rc-hispano.org
<cpop> i used debian testing on some server systems and i liked the whole apt deal
<Seveas> including a GUI client
<cpop> apt-get upgrade, apt-get update, done.
<cpop> so same thing works on ubuntu, i take it
<Seveas> cpop, other way around :)
<hornsby_> cpop, same
<cpop> well ok.
<Seveas> apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<hornsby_> sudo  in front :)
<Seveas> but yeah, Ubuntu uses apt too
<cpop> what debian does ubuntu use? testing, unstable, stable?
<cpop> or can you customize it just like debian?
<hornsby_> cpop, you can if you know what you do
<Seveas> cpop, ubuntu is based on sid (unstable) and can be customized to whatever you want basically
<kristoffe> im trying to make an raid array from 2x partitions i have, sda1/sdb1, they are both linux raid autodetect types, but when i try to do mkraid /dev/md0 i get cannot determine md version: no MD device file in /dev. , i try to do a MAKEDEV md but it isnt working
<AnguS> i thought it was based on sarge...
<cpop> can it use debian mirrors or does it need ubuntu specific mirrors?
<kristoffe> i dont have the md in /dev, and cant create it
<Seveas> AnguS, it is not
<delire> out of interest.. anyone here know of a blog/site detailing a migration from OSX to Ubuntu? a friend that uses OSX is switching and asked for some reference material.
<Seveas> cpop, right now yu should not use debian mirrors
<hornsby_> cpop, you can use debian mirror, again if you know what you do :)
<AnguS> i feel a little unconfortable now ahha
<Seveas> cpop, and morevover: all debian stuff is also in ubuntu mirrors
<cpop> so what's the diff between debian and ubuntu? i gather it's more than just an installer and a desktop theme
<cpop> new software, perhaps?
<Seveas> cpop, from the next version on you can use mirrors for debian stable again
<podge> madsen: Those wobbly windows are pretty cool!
<tweakism_> Is it OK to and how do I install the kernel package from breezy on my hoary system?
<delire> cpop: sensible defaults to the ends of desktop use.
<Seveas> cpop, see www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/relationship for all the info
<madsen> podge: Yeah. :)
<AnguS> cpop: it's the release process... ubuntu releases about every 6 months, and yes the customize the desktop a bit etc... but all in all it's just debian packages
<Seveas> tweakism_, it is not ok
<tweakism_> Seveas: :/  Why not?
<cpop> can an ubuntu system once installed be updated solely via apt?
<AnguS> yes
<delire> yes
<d3bian> ytes
<NicP> yes
<NicP> :D
<d3bian> si
<Seveas> tweakism_, well, basically it can (and will) break stuff...
<cpop> that's one of the strong points i think
<d3bian> u can upgrade all linux systems from apt or yum
<d3bian> in freebsd from ports
<d3bian> as well as gentoo
<Seveas> d3bian, hmm, yum and upgrading
<Seveas> lol!
<Seveas> breakage galore...
<d3bian> yes!! u can upgrade fedora thru yum
<podge> madsen: So what do I need to have the wobbly windows on Ubuntu? :)
<delire> eww fedora
<d3bian> be advised yum is an rpm version of apt
<Seveas> d3bian, not if you don't want to ruin your system :)
<tweakism_> Seveas: Ok...  I could compile my own kernel, and that would work.  What exactly does Ubuntu do to warty kernels to break them on hoary?
<madsen> podge: Hehe, I have absolutely no clue. :)
<Seveas> d3bian, i know, rpms simply aren't good enough for this...
<cpop> thanx for the help
<kkanto> someone know gdesklets
<kkanto> ?????
<d3bian> no all the desktops that run on my servers run fedora and ive upgrade them all thru yum
<madsen> podge: Perhaps the latest CVS version of Xorg and some patches for it and an insane gfx card. ;)
<kkanto> I have the problem
<Seveas> kkanto, asking specific questions helps better...
<d3bian> what makes u think that seveas
<Seveas> d3bian, my experience with fedora crap.
<zhukov> hey look
<d3bian> im a debian freak but the good guys @ duke created a good tech
<zhukov> so it is possible to make this work in ubuntu? :D
<zhukov> lets do it
<d3bian> well that maybe ur ecperience, mines have been wonderful
<Seveas> d3bian, well, you were lucky then...
<d3bian> no not really fedora is a good distro
<zhukov> he made it wth and extremly shitty card :) i know it because i have one :D
<kkanto> My gdesklets daemon failled "vivible property"
<d3bian> unfortunately i dont use it but it works for all the users in my network
<podge> madsen: Good point!
<hornsby_> question : how do you guys based a good or bad distro on ?
<madsen> podge: :)
<Seveas> d3bian, hmm, fedora a good distro, you are either insane or a troll...
<Seveas> hornsby_, sensible defaults, available software, upgrading system, release schedule, policy for including software...
<podge> madsen: What do you think of the Sun Looking Glass interface?
<d3bian> no u r the insane one just cause ur experience mightve been bad that doesnt mean its bad for the whole world
<madsen> podge: Looks pretty nice, but a bit over the top for me. :)
<d3bian> what distro do u use let me guess ubuntu
<zhukov> im gonna make it... lalalalalalala
<hornsby_> Seveas, then fedora suck :) only ubuntu rock
<d3bian> where is all configed for you
<Seveas> d3bian, it's not just *my* experience....
<Shorty--> sifnt fedora suck
<Shorty--> :P
<Seveas> 100's of peoples experience actually...
<xurra> hi all
<d3bian> sure buddy
<d3bian> hey just check how many fedora users are out there
<xurra> i need some help please
<d3bian> sup xurra what ur problem
<Seveas> xurra, just state the problem/question please
<podge> madsen: I loaded it up on SUSE a while ago.. it was cool.. but limited..
<xurra> sorry...it'll have to be later
<Linforcer> d3bian: Dude... nice English.
<Seveas> d3bian, hmm, if you say usercount says all: look how many people use windows....
<kafeine> d3bian, just check how many windows users are out there
<Linforcer> Haha.
<kafeine> Seveas :)
<madsen> podge: Didn't it require your first born and an evil gfx card?
<podge> madsen: It ran okay on my GeForce 2 GTS..
<d3bian> so , whats the problem with that , so are u sayin that win is a bad os?
<Linforcer> d3bian: yes
<Linforcer> d3bian: the worst
<Seveas> d3bian, please stop trolling, this is a help channel, not an advocacy channel...
<hornsby_> lets say it is just a matter of taste weither you like or not a distro
<Seveas> and yes, i think windows is bad for many reasons
<d3bian> if u do then obviously u r either a brainwashed 17 yr old that have not been involved with computers at all
<Linforcer> d3bian: and if you troll at least spell "you" and "your"
<Seveas> d3bian, please speak proper english...
<madsen> podge: Really! I'll have to try it out some time. :)
<d3bian> dont worry bout it u understand what im sayin
<kafeine> d3bian, you seem to be the brainwashed 17... err... 12 years old
<d3bian> im not wastin my time correctin myself
<d3bian> in case u forgot ubuntu looks very much like win
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+q d3bian!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> there
<kafeine> sweet:)
<Linforcer> ^^
<Linforcer> good
<deco> hurray \o/
<Seveas> no trolling allowed in here, let's get back to helping people
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<delire> d3bian: ubuntu is more popular than fedora in distrowatch.org at least (if that's any indication).
<deco> it doesn't matter if it's popular or not
<hornsby_> d3bian, there are some times when one has to know when to stop trolling
<Seveas> delire, distrowatch gives an indication of the hype-factor of a distro :)
<delire> Seveas: certainly does
<haller> can i start gnome using ssh? can i login to gdm using ssh?
<Linforcer> Seriously, since when did linux start getting used by people who say "ur"
<Seveas> but it's nice to lead it though
<dos000> anyone know why i am getting unmet dependencies for mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb when i do dist-upgrade ? i just installed a clean hoary on this system yesterday.
<delire> Seveas: Mepis is certainly up there in the hype of late. a fine distro also.
<Seveas> haller, you should look at xdmcp or freenx
<Seveas> dos000, can you paste the error on pastebin.kaarsemaker.net please
<zhukov> this is a pointless discussion
<Seveas> dos000, paste your sources.list too
<zhukov> and sincerly i'va had enough of this type of discussion
<zhukov> c u later
<Seveas> hmm, the discussion ended already :)
<Linforcer> xD=
<Linforcer> Seveas: it must've felt good :P
<Seveas> Linforcer, what..?
<hornsby_> dos000, paste in flood
<hornsby_> #flood
<Linforcer> Seveas: Mode #ubuntu +q d3bian!*@* by Seveas
<Seveas> no not really, I dont like muting people.
<Linforcer> hm
<Seveas> But pointless trolling is too disturbing for a help channel
<Linforcer> m'kay
<delire> a point there though, in-fighting between linux distro's is silly. especially given nasties out there like OSX and windows really ought to be the target.
<Linforcer> heh #ubuntu-trolls :P
<Seveas> delire, not even that, and certainly not in here
<delire> yes, sure
<Seveas> windows and osx have their strong points too
<pmjdebruijn> Well OS X anyway...
<Linforcer> xDI
<dos000> Seveas, hornsby_ http://pastebin.kaarsemaker.net/68
<Linforcer> pmjdebruijn: mij thoughts
<Seveas> dos000, ahm you are using the us mirror
<Seveas> dos000, that mirror is broken
<Seveas> dos000: To switch to a working mirror type the following:  sudo sed -e 's/us.archive/archive/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update
<pmjdebruijn> Windows and Strong Points don't go well in the same sentance...
<hornsby_> dos000, Seveas said everything :)
<delire> pmjdebruijn: OT but having tried OSX I found i dislike it nearly as much as win32.
<hornsby_> dos000, I would also uncomment the universe rep.
<pmjdebruijn> delire: hmmm but it still has some strong points...
<delire> pmjdebruijn: some yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b slak!*@*]  by Seveas
<dos000> Seveas, i still get the same error . i also did the update.
<pmjdebruijn> delire: i mean i still have nightmares about the '95 / '98 days... when sysadmins still needed to wair platemail...
<Seveas> dos000, hmm, can you try: apt-get install mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb
<delire> pmjdebruijn: win98 was the last win32 OS i really used, so i'm very out of touch with what the company offers now.
<dos000> Seveas, it depens on thesaurus !
<Seveas> dos000, on both
<hornsby_> dos000, apt-get install openoffice.org-thesaurus-en-us
<Seveas> dos000, but generally, when you try to install a dependency that cannot be installed you get a more helpful error message
<hornsby_> dos000, have you uncomment the rep universe ?
<dos000> openoffice.org-thesaurus-en-us depends on  mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb  ... looks like there is a cyclic dependency here !
<pmjdebruijn> delire: well Windows 2000 / XP aren't *that* bad... especially 2k was nice and stable...
<delire> pmjdebruijn: right.
<delire> dos000: you did apt-get update first?
<dos000> hornsby_, i am trying to avoid universe
<dos000> delire, yes
<Seveas> dos000, apt can handle cyclic dependencies
<Seveas> dos000, have you removed openoffice.org?
<delire> dos000: note you can apt-get install two or more packages at the same time. this can sometimes resolve dependencies not satisfied by apt automagically.
<dos000> Seveas, not yet .. i can do that tho. as i said this a fresh install.
<Seveas> dos000, well, you should *not* remove it, i was just checking
<Seveas> dos000, hmm, can you try: apt-get install mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb openoffice-thesaurus-en-us
<hornsby_> try to apt-get install openoffice.org-thesaurus-en-us mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb
<hornsby_> :D
<Seveas> hornsby_, beat ya :p
<dos000> Seveas, i tried install both on cmd line .. and .. it looks like it works !
<delire> dos000: as i said, this is often a good thing to try before harsher methods
<hornsby_> Seveas, great minds ... :)
<eruin> I'm trolling d3bian in a pm :P
<Seveas> dos000, nice, and now try to install the language-support package again :)
<eruin> it's great fun
<eruin> ;>
<Phreakazoid> hornsby_, your nickname is a suburb near me.. how odd
<Seveas> eruin, don't. Or at least keep it to yourself...
<delire> eruin: you know what they say about trolls and feeding.
<hornsby_> Phreakazoid, it is not my nick, it is my name :9
<Phreakazoid> yeah?
<hornsby_> yep
<Phreakazoid> well there is a place named after you then
<dos000> Seveas, i get "language-support-en is already the newest version"
<hornsby_> hehe :)
<Phreakazoid> except the place Hornsby here was named after someone called "Horne"
<Seveas> dos000, well, then you're done :)
<hornsby_> Phreakazoid,  thanks for the info :)
<dos000> Seveas, thanks !
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<hornsby_> Phreakazoid, where is that place ?
<jind_> How can I get apt-get to ignore missing / faulty MD5Sums?
<Seveas> jind_, by using a correct server
<Phreakazoid> hornsby_, its a suburb of Sydney, Australia
<hornsby_> nice :)
<Seveas> the us.archive server is faulty
<Seveas> jind_, and you really really really shouldn't ignore md5sum mismatches, they're there for a very good reason...
<hornsby_> jind_, sudo sed -e 's/us.archive/archive/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update
<Seveas> hornsby_, copycat :p
<hornsby_> :P
<jind_> I know. But in this case it's just some unofficial repos
<hornsby_> info as fast as possible :)
<hornsby_> Seveas, sorry :P
<Seveas> jind_, marillat?
<jind_> hornsby_, what does that mean?
<jind_> What does it do?
<Seveas> you should not use that anyway..
<Seveas> jind_, but manually downloading and installing the .debs can help you
<jind_> I installed the repos from www.ubuntuguide.org
<Seveas> jind_, ubuntuguide is bad
<jind_> Hm, alright
<Seveas> and should not be used
<delire> jind_: s/something/newthing is a substitution. the UNIX program sed performs this using the command above on the file sources.list which contains a list of package repositories for use by apt.
<CruNcher> hi got a question http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/software/sources-ui.png <- is this allready available ?
<jind_> Alright. Do you have a alternative page to get good repos?
<Seveas> CruNcher, looks like the synaptic dialog for editing repositories...
<Seveas> jind_, all official Ubuntu repositories are listed at http://pastebin.kaarsemaker.net/38
<delire> the ubuntuguide should be updated to include this
<Seveas> the Ubuntuguide person doesn't cooperate with others
<jind_> thanks a lot. I didn't know ubuntuguide.org is bad. But I have had a some problems with missing dependencies and such from there
<haller> XDMCP is too much for me.. can i start a gnome session per bash with ssh?
<jind_> I'll take a look at that last link
<mjr> haller, yes, just run gnome-session
<delire> Seveas: it should be a wiki
<delire> s/wiki/"public wiki"
<Seveas> delire, indeed
<CruNcher> Seveas thx
<CruNcher> useing Kubuntu thats why i didn't realized it it seems ;P
<delire> hehe yes. does Kubuntu have 'KPackage'?
* delire found that to be an excellent interface to the apt suite in another distribution.
<BurgerMann> does anyone know a consoleprog that scales jpegs fast and efficient?.. this digital camera age kills me when I have to scale photos :s
<Seveas> delire, yes
<Seveas> BurgerMann, convert
<Seveas> part of imagemagick
<delire> BurgerMann: ImageMagick
<Seveas> BurgerMann, i used that to convert 100's of photos in one command
<BurgerMann> Oh... I'll have a look.. thx =)
<BurgerMann> Seveas, sweeet!
<delire> BurgerMann: convert, display and others are part of the IM set of tools.
<delire> .. all fantastic
<Seveas> indeed
<Seveas> ImageMagick rocks
<delire> truly.
<Efwis> question, what is a good choice for a fax program for Ubuntu?
* delire barely ever sends faxes
<delire> Efwis: apt-cache search fax gnome
<delire> ok, just drop the 'gnome' ;)
<Efwis> I did that, there are 2 listed efax and hylafax
<delire> apt-cache show efax
<bigfoot1> can anyone tell me how to use a perl (.pl) script? I want to import my firefox bookmarks to del.icio.us
<bigfoot1> http://www.hybernaut.com/bdv/delicious-import.html
<Seveas> bigfoot1, perl -w filename.pl
<delire> perl script.pl?
<bigfoot1> delire, Seveas thank you.
<delire> yes, the -w switch
<Seveas> ALWAYS use the -w switch
<delire> yes, wise.
<bigfoot1> what's -w?
<delire> Efwis: if you don't mind using KDE applications, check out kfax
<Seveas> bigfoot1, it will generate warnings when the perl programmer does icky stuff
<bigfoot1> and this script requires "requires XML::LibXML (tested with 1.56) and HTML::Parser (tested with 3.26)." where do i get these? Do i already have these?
<Seveas> apart from using perl, which is icky by definition :)
<delire> hehe, rise Python, Lord of Snakes
<Efwis> will it work with gnome?? i didn't think that would work on it
<bigfoot1> where do i get the two pre-requisites?
<Seveas> bigfoot1, aptitude install libxml-libxml-perl
<bigfoot1> efwis, are you talking about this delicious script?
<chrissturm> hey, how can i configure xchat to automatically identify with nickserv? :)
<Efwis> norm_, i'm talking fax
<bigfoot1> Seveas, delire why is perl icky?
<Seveas> chrissturm, see the xchat docs :)
<bigfoot1> why do yo think so, anyway?
<Efwis> damn auto-complete
<ryan_> hi,all
<mhz> #join squirrelmail
<Seveas> bigfoot1, aptitude install libhtml-parser-perl
<chrissturm> seveas: any more concrete hint?
<delire> bigfoot1: it's not very human readable and uses many 'magic' characters that can get you into a real jam when using inside other programming contexts, like other scripts.
<bigfoot1> how did you know the exact filenames? have you installed them yourself?
<Seveas> chrissturm, menu x-chat -> server list
<Seveas> pick a server
<Seveas> choose edit server
<Seveas> and put ns identify YOUR_PASSWORD in the connect command box
<bigfoot1> interesting i ran "aptitude install libxml-libxml-perl" without the sudo. i thought i would have needed to do sudo with it.
<bigfoot1> oh right. the error message was at the end.
<bigfoot1> 8)
<delire> hehe
<mhz> bigfoot1, :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> has anyone got the backports mirrors working?
<Seveas> bigfoot1, apt-cache search libxml | grep perl :)
<bigfoot1> Seveas, The following packages are not AUTHENTICATED:
<bigfoot1>   libxml-libxml-common-perl libxml-namespacesupport-perl libxml-libxml-perl
<bigfoot1>   libxml-sax-perl
<bigfoot1> . is this ok?
<Seveas> bigfoot1, what delire said. Plus perl uses really weird things like () not being mandatory etc...
<Seveas> bigfoot1, no
<chrissturm> wohoo
<bigfoot1> it needs to be authenticated?
<Seveas> bigfoot1, stop using backports/other non-offical repos :)
<bigfoot1> Seveas,  i just ran the command you gave me.
<chrissturm> i just had to enter my password into the nickserv password field :)
<bigfoot1> isn't authentication just like those certificates that pop up when browsing the web?
<Seveas> bigfoot1, if you use the official repositories, you will not get this error
<bigfoot1> so are these 2 files absent from the official repo's?
<Seveas> bigfoot1, no
<delire> i doubt it
<chrissturm> i have an ati 9700 with fglrx drivers, how can i use tv out? i would like to watch a movie on tvout while having my desktop on my primary monitor. is that possible?
<bigfoot1> Seveas, do you use some sort of online bookmark manager? what do you recommend?
<Seveas> i only use official repos and could find them :)
<bigfoot1> have you heard of del.icio.us?
<chrissturm> del.icio.us is great!
<bigfoot1> could find what?
<Seveas> bigfoot1, i use no online bookmark manager
<bigfoot1> chrissturm, how do you import your firefox bookmarks into it?
<delire> chrissturm: see the option "NoTV" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Seveas> i only use official repos and could find them :) <-- the 2 packages you asked about
<bigfoot1> oh, so you did find them in the official repos. then why did i get the error?
<delire> chrissturm: you might also want to consider backing up your xorg.conf and generating the file using fglrxconfig
<delire> chrissturm: this process will supply you with an option to define TV out settings.
<chrissturm> delire: and what player do i use then?
<Seveas> bigfoot1, because you use non-official repositories...
<bigfoot1> huh? really?
<bigfoot1> I have the official ones on.
<Seveas> bigfoot1, i cannot see another option...
<bigfoot1> okay, let me check synaptic.
<Seveas> bigfoot1, can you paste your sources.list on pastebin.kaarsemaker.net
<delire> chrissturm: you mean video player? all should be fine.
<bigfoot1> Seveas, how do i get the sources.list?
<Seveas> bigfoot1, gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<chrissturm> delire: thx
* delire notes that future iterations of Ubuntu plan to ship with a GUI X configurator, like Mepis, Mandrake, SUSE and others.
<delire> chrissturm: np
<bigfoot1> Seveas, http://pastebin.kaarsemaker.net/69
<mz2> how do i make dmix work with polypaudio?
<chrissturm> i think breezy is going to be a rocking release
<mz2> seems to work fine with all apps that use the alsa interface
<haller> mjr: gnome-session says "(gnome-session:7354): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:"
<delire> chrissturm: sure looks to be, with the Summer of Code bounties.
<CruNcher> Kpackage doesn't accepts my root password
<delire> mz2: that's one for crimsun
<Seveas> bigfoot1, your sources.list is f*ed up massively :)
<delire> CruNcher: odd.
<bigfoot1> what's wrong, Seveas ?
<mjr> haller, you don't have the X display set correctly, possibly because ssh's X forwarding isn't enabled (ssh -X)
<bigfoot1> Seveas, how do i fix it?
<Seveas> bigfoot1, use the one at pastebin.kaarsemaker.net 38 and add the java repository to it
<Seveas> ow and massively is overexxagerated :)
<mz2> oh right, i think i got it now
<CruNcher> yeah with kynaptic it works
<reka> a little off-topic but: does sarge have the quirks hoary seems to have? (low default res, sound problems)
<haller> mir: i am on a windows box here. is X forwarding an issue. or do i need x11 as a client for that?
<CruNcher> but with kpackage it doesn't :(
<Seveas> haller, you really should look into freenx
<bigfoot1> seveas, okay, i've copied it. do i just paste it into the sources.list? erasing my current list?
<CruNcher> bug ?
<Seveas> bigfoot1, yes
<Seveas> bigfoot1, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Seveas> otherwise you cannot save it :)
<bigfoot1> Seveas, and how do i add the java repository, as you said?
<Seveas> add this line: deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ hoary java
<delire> CruNcher: i have no idea why that would happen.
<CruNcher> it say su authentification failed
<mjr> haller, you need an X server for your windows, and to enable X forwarding from your ssh client
<CruNcher> Entschuldigung
<CruNcher> lol
<haller> ok
<haller> thx
<bigfoot1> Seveas, that's strange. another gedit window popped up. it didn't use my old window. but when i didn't have the sudo command (read-only), it used my old window.
<CruNcher> aren't su and sudo different handled on ubuntu ?
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> haller: why not use vnc?
<Seveas> CruNcher, everywhere, not just on Ubuntu, simply because they are different :)
* delire notes Linux Format magazine has a great article about Xen and virtualisation.
<CruNcher> ok so thats the problem then
<CruNcher> :D
<bigfoot1> seveas, all right. all done.
<Seveas> bigfoot1, nice
<CruNcher> it should use sudo for ubuntu hehe
<Seveas> now do apt-get update
<delire> CruNcher: sudo is defined by the su in a file called /etc/sudoers
<Seveas> and retry installing
<haller> nalioth_zZzZzZzZ: i want to but cant start gnome / vino from ssh..
<bigfoot1> seveas, can i delete the "source" repos?
<chrissturm> is there a way to get automount to work with the breezy 2.6.12 kernel?
<bigfoot1> Seveas,  I'm not a developer.
<delire> s/"sudo is"/"sudo rules are"
<nalioth> haller: really? hmm
<haller> nalioth: or i dont know how to do it. do you?
<delire> bigfoot1: it's no problem to comment out the sources repository
<CruNcher> thx delire :)
<nalioth> haller: i'm lookin
<delire> CruNcher: had me worried ;)
<nalioth> haller: you WILL need an xserver of some sort for x-forwarding
<Seveas> bigfoot1, yes you can
<delire> CruNcher: are you using KDE or Gnome there?
<Seveas> but they don't hurt :)
<CruNcher> KDE
<bigfoot1> comment out? that's not the same as removing them in synaptic, is it?
<delire> CruNcher: ahah, then you'll benefit with the integration anyway.
<bigfoot1> Seveas, will i ever need the sources repos?
<Seveas> bigfoot1, no you won't probably :)
<delire> CruNcher: KDE has a very cool suite of integrated administration apps.
<bigfoot1> do you need them?
<nalioth> bigfoot1: anything in a text file with a # in front of the line, is called "commented out" and is ignored by the programs using that text file
<nalioth> bigfoot1: i recommend you comment them out, because you might need them sometime
<bigfoot1> nalioth, hello. nice to hear from you again. thank you for  "commenting in". in what kind of circumstances do you think one needs the source repos?
<delire> bigfoot1: it's good to get into the habit of commenting out that which you don't need. leave yourself little commented notes (comments) also.
<nalioth> bigfoot1: and in any case, they are not doing any harm in the txt file, since they are only used when you ask apt t0 build from source
<bigfoot1> when is it necessary to build from source?
<nalioth> bigfoot1: there are some binaries (esp on amd64 and ppc arches) not available. so on those platforms, building from deb-src archives gets you a 'home-rolled' ubuntu packaged binary
<bigfoot1> nalioth, but if i'm on a x86, then the sources repos are useless?
<delire> bigfoot1: barely necessary. having them in there will only slow down your apt-get update time, very slightly.
<delire> bigfoot1: but there's no need to take those sources repos out of there altogether
<nalioth> bigfoot1: they are probably not gonna be needed by an x86 user, but comment them out for insurance
<nalioth> bigfoot1: even uncommented, as i said, they are not used unless you request a source build using apt
<bigfoot1> okay.
<bigfoot1> i'll put the pound sign in front of them.
<ryan_> the default ubuntu can't play mp3?
<nalioth> ryan_: www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<delire> bigfoot1: is "the pound sign" the same as '#'
<nalioth>  delire in the USA, yes
<ryan_> thank you nalioth
<bigfoot1> yes delire . 8-)
* delire thinks ubuntu needs a metapackage for all the non-free 'multimedia' codecs.
<delire> nalioth: ahah, i know little about america :0
<nalioth> delire: make one
<bigfoot1> I didn't mean the currency symbol. 8-)
<delire> nalioth: i have one. perhaps i should submit it.
<nalioth> delire: yes, metapackages i would think are not so closely inspected (i mean, what are they but pointers to other pkgs, right?)
<delire> nalioth: yes. i have made a few for debian, though am unfamiliar with the ubuntu process, where submission and maintenance is concerned.
<delire> nalioth: eg if a package name changes, the metapackage must too. this is where 'maintenance' comes in..
<nalioth> delire: you can go to the wiki and sign up to be a dev
<nalioth> delire: and you can be the maintainer of the metapkg
<delire> nalioth: mayhaps. i want to see where m.shuttleworth goes with breezy first.
<delire> nalioth: tempting.
<stevegriff> is there a site where I can search what packages are available for ubuntu users?
<nalioth> delire: if you are a dev (no matter what sort) you have influence in the direction of breezy (and sinister squirrel, and rowdy rabbit, and so on)
<nalioth> stevegriff: packages.ubuntu.com, i believe
<stevegriff> thanks nagesh
<bigfoot1> stevegriff, what about synaptic?
<delire> nalioth: hehe you're joking, they are the forthcoming version names ?
<pmjdebruijn> nalioth: meritocrasy?
<stevegriff> nalioth even :D
<nalioth> delire: i made them up
<coulix> is there a fix for the totem error under ati driver ? i have to use mplayer :/
<nalioth> pmjdebruijn: whatever works
<delire> nalioth: you can go to the wiki and sign up to be a brand-imager ;)
<stevegriff> ahhh cool apache2 is there
<nalioth> delire: me in marketing?
<stevegriff> I'm moving from Gentoo to ubuntu but with my desktop I need some server stuff
<wijnand> is there a recommended method to resize a windows (ntfs) partition before installing ubuntu? i'm trying to set it up on a friends machine
<delire> nalioth: "sinister squirrel" has an edge, you have to admit.
<nalioth> delire: eats other distros nuts
<delire> wijnand: do it from windows land AFAIK
<delire> nalioth: there you have it. now go forth and market with ferocity.
<nalioth> wijnand: use partition magic from windoze, or wipe the system and start clean
<stevegriff> does Ubuntu ask you what file format you want your partitions formatted in?
<coulix> yes
<wijnand> nalioth: PM costs lots of money though, doesn't it?
<nalioth> stevegriff: ext3 mostly
<wijnand> nalioth: starting over is never a bad idea for windos though ;)
<nalioth> wijnand: yes it is a commercial product
<wijnand> stevegriff: yup
<bigfoot1> is there a way i could remotely (and securely) connect to my home ubuntu PC from a Windows PC at work?
<wijnand> stevegriff: ext3 by default but reiserfs and others are available
<mjr> wijnand, the free way is "ntfsresize", dunno about reliability though
<delire> wijnand: start over, or back up and take the risk (if you can't afford PM).
<hornsby> wijnand, the partition manager from ubuntu worked great for me, resized a partition ntfs, moved data ...
<nalioth> wijnand: please don't ask me what to do with windoze.. .. (i'll tell ya every time to wave bye-bye)
<bigfoot1> i'd like to, for instance, browse my hard drive.
<mjr> bigfoot1, ssh; install ssh server and putty for the windows box
<nalioth> bigfoot1: vnc over ssh
<mjr> (ssh server for the ubu box)
<delire> wijnand: what do you use win32 for currently?
<wijnand> nalioth: that's my normal strategy too :)
<nalioth> wijnand: just keep in mind re hornsby that ntfs writing is still considered 'unstable' under linux
<stevegriff> wijnand - thanks. I've used reiserfs for the last couple of years but I'm just wondering if there's better filesystems on the horizon
<wijnand> delire: it's a friend who wants to migrate to linux in time... dualboot is the way to begin :)
<wijnand> nalioth: yeah i know
<hornsby> nalioth, true but it worked well for me few times
<mjr> nalioth, ntfs writing and ntfs resizing are somewhat different things though
<delire> wijnand: right..
<thenuke> bigfoot1: ssh?
<thenuke> bigfoot1: if you really cant live without the x-windows then use that VNC
<nalioth> wijnand: then clean your friends HD, reinstall winduhs (using fat32 filessystem (for easier file sharing on the box)) and go from there
<wijnand> yeah i suppose that's the easiest thing to do
<thenuke> bigfoot1: but vnc might need much upload power from your connection
<bigfoot1> so on the windows pc at work, i can browse thru my home ubuntu pc via the Network World (or something like that) icon on the windows desktop?
<wijnand> i never make just one partition on any harddisk, just to make moving files around easier
<nalioth> wijnand: i build/service/etc boxen, and i never install windoze on ntfs
<ahal> howdy.. any iptables gurus here, i need to block *.prima.net.ar someone is messing with my server, how do i find out what iprange to block?
<thenuke> bigfoot1: with 800x600x16 it took about 600Kb/sec
<wijnand> ok well thanks everyone, i'll get to work on it :D
<nalioth> bigfoot1: not so simple, (cuz windoze doesnt allow simplicity) but yes you can log in and browse from work
<spiderworm> those dame argentines, always messing with other people's boxes
<bigfoot1> oh i see, you mean that using VNC will make the remote computer act as if you are stantding in front of the faraway computer, right?
<pfp> ahal: use 'whois i.p.add.ress' (not IRC /whois :)
<nalioth> ahal: at a terminal type "host whatever.prima.net.ar" and you should get a dns number
<delire> ahal: i'd use nslookup
<nalioth> bigfoot1: yes
<ahal> whois prima.net.ar
<ahal> This TLD has no whois server, but you can access the whois database at
<ahal> http://www.nic.ar/
<jasoncohen> is there a list of packages not available in the amd64 port of hoary? I noticed that flashplayer and mplayer aren't
<ahal> ill try that then :)
<bigfoot1> ahal, how did you know that someone is messing with your server? what do you mean by "my server"? you running a website or something?
<ahal> yepp webserver logs... upto 500M traffick a day
<ahal> 500M should amount to the whole months traffick
<bigfoot1> what was he doing then?
<mindspin> ahal did you have a look at /var/log/auth.log ?
<pfp> ahal: using the whois command w/ raw IP address might get you a usable IP range
<bigfoot1> maybe he was doing some offline browsing by downloading your whole website, ahal ?
<xam0x> How do I get DVD's to play with the latest release? I have libdvd installed but it's still complaining that I don't have Decryption support on xine, totem, etc.
<bigfoot1> if not, why then would he get 500M from your server?
<jasoncohen> xam0x, you have libdvdcss2 installed?
<delire> xam0x libdvdcss
<nalioth> bigfoot1: there are programs that monitor your network and can tell you if anyone is trying to access your box
<ahal> repeated requests.. and i dont have a total of 500M stuff there
<bigfoot1> by access, nalioth, do you mean "hacking"?
<nalioth> xam0x: libdvdcss
<xam0x> nope, thx
<bigfoot1> is there anything wrong with accessing? don't we all access boxes when we go to any website?
<islander> Does anybody knows where can I get Alienware themes for linux
<nalioth> bigfoot1: yes i mean 'cracking'
<xam0x> Where is a package for that
<delire> ahal i use 'watch -d netstat -tupa'
<bigfoot1> what is to crack?
<bigfoot1> does ahal have some credit card numbers on his box or something?
<nalioth> bigfoot1: nothing wrong with legitimate access, but probing for holes/older unpatched software, etc, is not cool
<nalioth> xam0x: universe or multiverse
<delire> bigfoot1: 'cracking' relates to the breaking or decoding of keys used in a digital security context.
<bigfoot1> you mean someone can find out about your holes?
<lessshaste> If you go to http://www.apple.com/itunes/store/ and click on one of today's top songs does it work for anybody here?
<nalioth> bigfoot1: would you want your box to be operated by someone else?
<ahal> bigfoot1: just some fucking recipes
<bigfoot1> nalioth, no.
<mindspin> check your server with nessus
<islander> Hello, fellows, Does anybody knows where can I  get Alienware theme for linux ubuntu
<nalioth> bigfoot1: these crackers are looking for unpatched windoze boxen to infect
<lessshaste> I get "itms is not a registered protocol"
<bigfoot1> ahal, why then would someone want to get those recipes? there are thousands of howto's on sexual intercourse on the net.
<mindspin> install chkrootkit or something similiar to have a look wether your machine is "cracked"
<bigfoot1> 8-)
<nalioth> bigfoot1: and in ahals case, who knows what they're doing
<bigfoot1> nalioth, but if ahal's box is ubuntu, it's safe, right?
<delire> mindspin ahal i use 'tiger' to detect for rootkits and evidence of other exploits.
<delire> bigfoot1: yes, very in the relative scheme of things.
<ahal> bigfoot1: i dont care why, i just want to block them as they are clearly fucking with me
<jasoncohen> does anyone here use the amd64 port?
<optik> i fif.....
<delire> ahal if you have a firewall just build a rule. i use shorewall for this.
<nalioth> bigfoot1: a default install of ubuntu is considered 'safe', but we don't know what ahal has added/changed
<stevegriff> ok, vmware - is there a ubuntu package for this or do I have to install it myself? there's no record of it on packages.ubuntu.com
<bigfoot1> nalioth, what changes/additions would make ubuntu less safe?
<nalioth> jasoncohen: no, but i might be able to help (don't know pkgs, tho)
<mindspin> and what scripts are running, cgi-bin can be harmful
<vie> hiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<nalioth> ahal: i have a fix for you, give me a minute
<optik> did*
<optik> but not for long
<optik> couldnt stand the lack of packages
<ahal> i have my own firewall rules that are safe.. they keep hitting my webserver port 80, with repeated requests leeching my bandwidht
<mindspin> inproper apache cconfiguration
<mindspin> and the well known php holes
<nalioth> bigfoot1: adding insecure pkgs, configuring secure pkgs in an insecure manner
<ahal> maybe mod_rewrite could block *.some.net ?
<mindspin> drop instead of reject limits traffic too
<delire> yes
<nalioth> ahal: here is a good article on what you are wantin to know
<pfp> i'd block their ip range, doing a reverse dns on _all_ clients would be kinda expensive imo..
<nalioth> ahal: http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/05/09/1846213&tid=78&tid=130
<jasoncohen> nalioth, i asked in #debian if the performance increase was worth it and i was told it was but it seems the amd64 ports are missing quite a few packages I use often. debian doesn't have OO ported yet, and ubuntu doesn't have mplayer
<nalioth> jasoncohen: are you familiar with apt-gets capabilitys?
<jasoncohen> yes
<thenuke> jasoncohen: uff, if mplayer is not in ubuntus repos, it does not prevent you from adding some extra repos
<mindspin> blocking complete ip-ranges can cost you a lot of customers if you running a site for business purposes
<nalioth> jasoncohen: unfortunately, you (amd64) and I (ppc) are redheaded stepchildren
<thenuke> jasoncohen: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mplayer
<nalioth> jasoncohen: mplayer does exist in the ubuntu source repos, and you can have apt build it for you
<jasoncohen> yeah, apt-get build dep mplayer ; apt-get -b source mplayer
<nalioth> jasoncohen: you will probably have to have apt build several pkgs (cuz binaries don't exist for amd64 and ppc)
<nalioth> jasoncohen: you got it
<nalioth> jasoncohen: have fun
<delire> jasoncohen: apt-get build-dep*
<jasoncohen> yeah, my mistake
<delire> no biggie ;)
<jasoncohen> was trying to fax something at the same time
<nalioth> jasoncohen: we know you know what you're doing
<nalioth> jasoncohen: but that is the deal, amd64/ppc binarys are not as available as binarys for x86
<jasoncohen> i'm just worried that the packages won't build and that's the reason they're not available in the first place. for example, i know debian hasn't included OO because they've had some problems getting clean builds
<bob2> wtf
<nalioth> jasoncohen: but the pkg does exist in source form
<bob2> OO doesn't even build on amd64 at all
<delire> jasoncohen they aren't in the native repo's because they contain, or are, non-free software
<nalioth> jasoncohen: not at all, i've had to build mplayer  here on my ppc box (along with other things like transcode)
<jasoncohen> bob2, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin//search_packages.pl?version=all&subword=1&exact=&arch=any&releases=all&case=insensitive&keywords=openoffice&searchon=names
<bob2> jasoncohen: yes, on amd64 it's a 32-bit binary
<jasoncohen> ah, so not pure64
<bob2> "pure64" is a silly term
<jasoncohen> bob2, do you run the amd64 port of ubuntu? how does it compare performance wise to the i386 version?
<jasoncohen> bob2, the debian port describes itself as pure64- so i imagine all their packages are 64 bit binaries?
<bob2> no, I don't
<bob2> "pure64" is still a silly term
<delire> hehe
<Choubaka> Hm.
<bob2> jasoncohen: basically everything in ubuntu's amd64 port are amd64 binaries
<Choubaka> Can't ubuntu autodetect my USB-mass storage digital camera?
<bob2> I think OO is the only exception
<xurra> hi all...
<bob2> Choubaka: it can for thousands of other people
<Choubaka> I thought it could, but it apparently isn't.
<xurra> I need some help in adding a new printer
<Choubaka> bob2: ok. So I need some help with making it work.
<Choubaka> bob2: any ideas?
<bob2> Choubaka: find out what isn't working
<bob2> Choubaka: does dmesg notice it?  does syslog?
<Choubaka> the mass storage device is detected, and is shown in dmesg, and is reported as sda
<bob2> Choubaka: do other devices work?
<bob2> is the card partitioned?
<Choubaka> ls /dev/sda* returns "file not found"
<Choubaka> yes.
<Choubaka> to all of those.
<toran> hey guys, do you know of any video players similar to kaffeine that I can use? The latest version of kaffeine is REALLY crashing a lot, and it's driving me nuts
<Choubaka> though "other devices" means cdrom and floppy in this case, since I have no other usb peripherals.
<Choubaka> Normally I wouldn't even care, because I mount these things manually.
<Choubaka> but I'm setting ubuntu to do things automagically now, so my family can operate it on their own.
<xurra> can anybody explain me how to add a new printer, please?
<Choubaka> xurra: sudo gnome-cups-manager iirc.
<bob2> Choubaka: so you have or have not tried other usb devices?
<Choubaka> but it seems udev isn't even generating the device file.
<Choubaka> bob2: no, since I don't have any.
<bob2> xurra: system -> administration -> printers
<Choubaka> bob2: but the USB _is_ working, since it's shown in dmesg :/
<mhz> xurra, or, adduser cupsys shadow, so you can use http://localhost:631
<xurra> i've tried in system>administration>printers, and everything went good, but the printer is not printing at all
<Choubaka> Oh, damn, I need food. brb.
<mrpull-> -
<sky_> hi
<GazaM> hi, anybody here have skype working?
<Hajuu> Heya
<qos> hmmm
<sky_> I have skype but on my other computer
<toran> hey guys, do you know of any video players similar to kaffeine that I can use? The latest version of kaffeine is REALLY crashing a lot, and it's driving me nuts
<GazaM> I never recieved an email confirmation when I registered, did you?
<sky_> Yeah I did
<albacker> toran : mplayer, xine
<GazaM> Toran, VLC is by far my favourite video player
<bob2> toran: might be easier if you tell us what you want in a video player
<toran> albacker: kaffeine is a frontend to xine
<toran> I'm looking for a nice frontend with playlist support, etc.
<lleberg_> GazaM, Admint it's only because of the logo ;)
<toran> easy access to choosing subtitles/audio channel
<lleberg_> ehum, admit*
<lessshaste> how can you play this (free to download) music file? http://a1576.phobos.apple.com/Music/y2005/m03/d27/h20/s07.oscpmguv.p.m4p
<Hajuu> I installed cedega the other day.. got warcraft 3 running perfectly under it out of the box... But now im trying to install something on a second drive (mounted under /mnt/storage/) but the installer picks up that the / is full and doesnt allow me to install...
<GazaM> lol
<Hajuu> How do I fix this?
<Hajuu> can I go to that drive directly?
<nalioth> lessshaste: you need libfaac
<delire> lessshaste shouldn't that suffix be *.mp4
<chrissturm> is there a plugin for firefox search that searches the ubuntu bugzilla?
<nalioth> lessshaste: and probably gstreamer faac plugin
<bob2> I don't even think there's a bugzilla plugin for usefully searching bugzilla
<islander> Bob2: How are you, I hope that you are doing fine, I would like to know if you know where can I get an Alienware theme for my linux Ubuntu
<lessshaste> nalioth, hmm... ok... You don't think I need some special apple stuff then
<bob2> I have no idea what "alienware" is
<delire> islander: isn't alienware a laptop (re)brand?
<GazaM> Alienware is a high-end pc manufacturer
<islander> yes
<nalioth> lessshaste: libfaac and the plugin will play mp4 and aac files (but not encrypted ones)
<GazaM> Enthusiast machines
<bob2> don't they make ugly laptops?
<lessshaste> delire, apparently not.... it is the itunes extension. Normally drm protected
<islander> they have a nice cool modern theme
<lessshaste> nalioth, well.. it is a preview so presumably not encryptedf
<islander> www.alienware.com
<Seveas> <shameless plug> #ubuntu pastebin :) http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ </shameless plug>
<delire> GazaM: re-badged Sager notebooks actually ;)
<GazaM> not only notebooks
<GazaM> I prefer to make my own pc anyway
<bob2> oh, awesome, flash on the frontpage
<GazaM> I just know what they are, doesn't mean I like them
<nalioth> lessshaste: well, that info will get you goin with aac and mp4 files
<lessshaste> nalioth, yes but the fourcc is drms
<martin_> what's up ppl
<thenuke> martin_: sky and the roof,
<nalioth> lessshaste: it will play unencrypted stuff, the encrtypted itms files, you'll need a mac
<delire> lessshaste: i steer clear of Apple and their nasty ways, no idea how to get around their increasing support of DRM sorry.
<martin_> ok... if you say so...
<nalioth> delire: you dont?
<GazaM> Anybody have a PCI-E ATI card?
<martin_> gazam, i wish i had...
<martin_> does that count
<martin_> ?
<delire> nalioth: short of doing what i did with a g4 tower, wipe it..
<lessshaste> delire, hymn apparently.. but you need an ipod for that. I just want to listen to the preview :)
<lessshaste> nalioth, does it work for you?
<delire> lessshaste: right.. perhaps gtkpod people have a solution there.
<GazaM> martin_, no you don't
<GazaM> I'm finding it impossible to get 3d working
<nalioth> lessshaste: i dont discuss those sorts of things in here
<lessshaste> nalioth, It is free!
<lessshaste> nalioth, I just want to play the preview :)
<nalioth> lessshaste: i have some unDRMd mp4s and yes libfaac and gstreamer plugin faac works fine
<lessshaste> nalioth, ok thx. gstreamer plugin for what?
<nalioth> lessshaste: gstreamer faac plugin and libfaac
<lessshaste> nalioth, sorry.. what is the media player?
<lessshaste> nalioth, gstreamer?
<lessshaste> (I use mplayer)
<nalioth> lessshaste: use any media player, gstreamer is the backend of most of em
<Choubaka> Hmm.
<nalioth> lessshaste: i use rythmbox, and it works great
<Choubaka> Good food.
<Choubaka> Now, I wonder about that usb issue.
<delire> Choubaka: what's up?
<lessshaste> nalioth, ok.. working on getting rhythmbox to play it
<qos> is there a german ubuntu channel?
<lessshaste> nalioth, it doesn't play it for you or does it?
<nalioth> qos: ubuntu-de
<lessshaste> http://a1576.phobos.apple.com/Music/y2005/m03/d27/h20/s07.oscpmguv.p.m4p
<chrissturm> qos: #ubuntu-de
<nalioth> lessshaste: my  mp4s play fine (they have no DRM)
<lessshaste> nalioth, this should have no drm
<lessshaste> nalioth, unless the preview ones do in some weird way
<nalioth> lessshaste: the m4p i believe is the drm'd file
<mag> hi, any1 got .deb with mplayer for hoary ?
<chrissturm> mag: i think its in multiverse
<thenuke> mag: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mplayer
<lessshaste> nalioth, oh I see. so even though it is free it is still drm'ed ... hmmm
<Choubaka> delire: Ah, mhm. Ubuntu is not autodetecting my usb mass storage device.
<augmentor> hi all
<Seveas> hi augmentor
<mindspin> qos I only know #kubuntu-de
<funky> hi
<augmentor> I tried to install gkismet, and it can't seem to run when i execute me, can someone help me out?
<bob2> just use kismet
<GazaM> Does anyone know if the sound issues will *definitely* be fixed in breexy
<GazaM> *breezy
<bob2> define "sound issues
<reka> augmentor: help execute you? sure.
* reka shoots augmentor 
<bob2> dmix will probably be setup by default, yes
<Choubaka> in breezy, the sound architecture will change completely. :P
<augmentor> gkismet i mean :)
<GazaM> The various sound issues everyone has with ubuntu.
<Choubaka> which is good.
<bob2> GazaM: there are multiple "issues"
<GazaM> They using polypaudio?
<bob2> GazaM: driver support can't be magically improved
<mindspin> I had no sound issues
<augmentor> can anyone help?
<bob2> other things can
<GazaM> bob2, I didn't say magically
<bob2> augmentor: you need to be less vague when explaining your problem, or you just use kismet
<augmentor> I tried isntalling it with the make install command and everything seemed to go fine
<GazaM> I mean bad support for software mixing etc.
<Choubaka> bob2: anyway, any ideas as to why udev is not creating a device file for the mass storage device?
<augmentor> bob2, okay, i'll paste the output at pastebin.org
<mag> hmm i'm not on this, what is multiverse ?!
<bob2> GazaM: dmix will hopefully work by default n breezy
<bob2> mag: unsupport, non-free software
<GazaM> thank you
<GazaM> Also...
<mag> oh thx
<chrissturm> the new clearlooks theme that appeared in breezy today is beautiful!
<GazaM> even though I followed the guide to get sound working correctly, I can't use software which uses oss device
<nalioth> g2g2 work
<augmentor> bob2, is there anywhere else i can paste the output when i try to execute gkismet? pastebin.com is down it seems
<zerokills> later nalioth
<bob2> augmentor: #flood
<Seveas> augmentor, paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<augmentor> bob2, okay
<Seveas> augmentor, rafb.net/paste
<Seveas> there are more :)
<bob2> #flood is so much less of a pain in the arse
<Seveas> i'd say the opposite
<bob2> augmentor: so, install the gnome perl module
<Seveas> not everybody is in #flood
<bob2> most of the people who answer questions are
<Juhaz> there isn't one single advantage #flood has over web pastebins
<augmentor> Seveas, thanks for the links
<augmentor> bob2, oh okay
<bob2> Juhaz: er, requiring one keystroke
<bob2> augmentor: install libgnome-perl
<Seveas> Juhaz, not having to fire up a browser :)
<Juhaz> well... everyone always has a browser on the background :)
<Seveas> Juhaz, not really
<augmentor> bob2, downloading it, thanks
<bob2> augmentor: np
<bluefoxicy> wtf my sata isn't showing up
<bluefoxicy> piece of shit
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> orwell.freenode.net
<Choubaka> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/71 <- hmm?
<GazaM> Has anybody here got an onboard Realtek AC97 sound card on an nforce motherboard, and 2 sound cards show up in the audio menu, one Realtek ALC, one nVidia CK804?
<rg58sma> hi
<GazaM> hi
<rg58sma> someone knows how to knows what codecs remains in my avi file?
<bob2> mplayer will tell you
<rg58sma> yes
<rg58sma> but is a amule file
<rg58sma> too mplayer close automatly
<bob2> I don't know what that means
<bob2> Choubaka: how default is this machine?
<ussss> how to Eject a CD-rom thru command line ?
<bob2> the eject command
<Choubaka> bob2: Somewhat old, but new enough. and basic harware. Anyway, seems like a udev restart created the device files.
<ussss> yeah
<ussss> it is mounted to /media/cdrom0
<Choubaka> I think this is weird, since udev should create them automatically :/
<Laverne> rg58sma, try "file bla.avi" that will tell you the file type
<ussss> i guess, theres an Eject command in linux...
<rg58sma> Mr.and Mrs.Smith.avi: RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 544 x 288, 25.00 fps, vide o: DivX 4, audio: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (stereo, 48000 Hz)
<rg58sma> that is the result
<mindspin> uss umount /media/cdrom0
<mindspin> eject
<Laverne> rg58sma, looks like it uses a divx codec
<ussss> ok
<ussss> uss ?
<rg58sma> ok
<rayde> quick question... if i don't have a /usr/src/linux directory, does that mean i don't have the kernel sources installed?
<mindspin> ussss
<ussss> awz...
<ussss> ic
<mindspin> just to address you
<ussss> yeah... i think it was also a command
<mindspin> hah
<mindspin> sorry
<ussss> umount: /media/cdrom0 is not mounted (according to mtab)
<ussss> ?
<mindspin> so try simply "eject"
<ussss> eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument
<mindspin> funny
<mindspin> eject
<mindspin> sorry
<ussss> lol, not funny to me, coz im starting linux now...
<mindspin> its working pretty fine here
<ussss> if it fails, i will reinstall it w/ Windows XP
<mindspin> its your choice
<justin> ussss: what does mount actually say about your cdrom?
<ussss> lol
<ussss> eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument
<BurgerMann> Who knows ImageMagick?
<justin> ussss: chance #2 what does mount actually say about your cdrom?
<ussss> before i can open the CD rom thru button. when i insert a cd and try to eject it... it wont open now
<justin> ussss: chance #3 what does mount actually say about your cdrom?
<mindspin> hahaha
<ussss> no display
<justin> ussss: use full sentences
<ussss> pnpa@pnpaserver:/$ mount /media/cdrom0
<ussss> pnpa@pnpaserver:/$
<ussss> thats it
<justin> for fucks sake
<ussss> no msg/display
<bob2> ussss: no, he means "What does the 'mount' command say about that device?"
<bob2> ussss: the command you just ran ensures you can never eject the disk
<bob2> c
<ussss> what hes talking about ???
<bob2> dude
<ussss> thats it, no msg/display...
<mindspin> now you have to retype the one with umount at the beginning
<ussss> what the hell he talking about ?
<bob2> ussss: what's your native language?
<BurgerMann> Doen't anyone know ImageMagick?
<ussss> thai
<justin> !tell BurgerMann about polls
<egabert> hi all
<mindspin> BurgerMan I know ImageMagick
<bob2> BurgerMann: why don't you just ask your question?
<justin> grr
<visor> people, you _cant_ eject the CD/DVD drive with the eject button on it until you deactivate automatic mounting in the gnome properties...
<bob2> BurgerMann: lots of people have used it.
<bob2> justin: dude, no
<bob2> visor: yes, you can
<bob2> visor: you just have to unmount it
<bob2> ussss: so, run the "mount" command.  does it mention /media/cdrom?
<visor> bob2: that doesnt make any sense, i mean in the way windows does
<justin> bob2: right clicking the cdrom and picking 'eject' probably works too...
<egabert> hi i have a problem how do i install ati drivers for radeon 9600?
<bob2> visor: yes, indeed, linux is not like windows
<BurgerMann> oh hi Mindspin, u told me about it before :)).. Since I have several pictures to scale, how do I make it scale all images in the directory
<bob2> egabert: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<BurgerMann> bob2, cuz I didn't :)
<visor> bob2: i know what im saying is that this is an issue that is well known
<ussss> sorry for that...... :(
<egabert> thx @ bob but i already tried it so
<justin> BurgerMann: man mogrify, read the examples at the top
<ussss> i was exposed to windows....
<bob2> BurgerMann: for i in * ; do convert -scale 800x600 $i $i.thumbnail ; done
<bob2> visor: yes, it's well known
<egabert> and it doesnt work xterm crashes after the configuration
<BurgerMann> bob2, kewlz :)
<mindspin> BurgerMan sorry, i dunno, I only use it as part of a web applikation, but a visit at the imagemagick homepage could help
<bob2> egabert: er, try again then
<bob2> egabert: and then come back and explain exactly what happens
<visor> if you dont believe me ask James Henstridge and why he wrote an applet for ubuntu to unmount the CD/DVD ;)
<bob2> yes, I know
<bob2> (I work with james)
<ussss> :)
<visor> :O
<ussss> lol
<Choubaka> :/
<bob2> Choubaka: ?
<Choubaka> it's still not automounting the camera
<egabert> i already tried it 3 times ubuntu said nothing only that the xterm dont work anylonger
<visor> i didnt know :P
<ussss> is anybody hungry ? :P
<tombs> hi ppl
<bob2> egabert: you're being too vague
<bob2> egabert: what happens when you try to run xterm from a terminal? what error do you get?
<Choubaka> even though I added the user to plugdev and udev creates the device now
<bob2> egabert: did you REALLY follow the instructions?
<Choubaka> Do I need to inform gnome about the usb drive somehow?
<egabert> yes exactly
<bob2> Choubaka: system -> preferences -> removable media
<Choubaka> and?
<bob2> and read it and make sure the settings are ok
<Choubaka> they seem to be
<mhz> How can I know which group is running php???
<Choubaka> they're the defaults.
<bob2> mhz: ps aux
<mhz> (i'd assume it's www-data)
<egabert> ok ok i try it once amore x)
* ussss looking for a pin.... to eject the CD-rom
<visor> and so, is this really hard? i mean to catch the kernel signal when the eject button is pressed and in some way communicate this to HAL/D-Bus to unalocate any use of the drive and so it can be ejected?
<bob2> ussss: dude
<bob2> ussss: unmount it
<bob2> ussss: right click on the icon on the desktop.
<ussss> i tried already
<bob2> ussss: not hard enough, it seems
<Choubaka> nope.
<Choubaka> it's not automounting :/
<mindspin> ;-)
<bob2> ussss: and you're not explaining what isn't working, either
<egabert> but i have a question does it work good with this version to install it i want to play quake 3 ??
<ussss> eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument
<bob2> visor: you can't umount devices which programs are using
<bob2> ussss: with sudo?
<mhz> bob2, nop, ps ax |grep -i php
<mhz>  outputs nothing
<ussss> checking...
<zerokills> reboot your system, that will unmount it
<ussss> not yet...
<bob2> mhz: er, presumably you're running it as a module inside apache
<mhz> ussss, also, if you use ps ax to see how many process are using your device... then kill em all.
<visor> bob2: and why when i call the eject function on nautilus it automatically closes the windows which has the drive content?
<mhz> bob2, if so, then it is www-data
<ussss> umount: /media/cdrom0: not mounted
<mhz> hno73, hey!
<egabert> bob how do you speak to me private?
<bob2> visor: and when I'm using emacs to access a file on the disk?
<bob2> mhz: yes
<bob2> egabert: please don't /msg me
<egabert> y?
<bob2> because it's silly
<bob2> ask your questions in here
<justin> umount has a nice -l(azy) option for that
<mhz> egabert, usually, you type /query the_user_name
<Choubaka> hm :/
<Choubaka> bob2: any more ideas?
<ussss> bob2, theres 9 processes using ps as
<visor> bob2: your are very right on that i know, its just that this is suppossed to be a friendly desktop OS
<ussss> do i have to kill them all
<ussss> ?
<bob2> visor: I don't think it's a huge deal
<mhz> yes
<visor> and if i push the eject button i assume and expect to eject it
<bob2> visor: and it requires breaking the kernel to change it
<visor> bob2: me neither ;) im just commenting on it
<bob2> ussss: no
<ussss> what i will do with this ps as
<bob2> ussss: what does "sudo umount /media/cdrom0" print out?
<bob2> ussss: ignore ps
<VRH> ussss, umount /dev/hdc
<visor> plus its not like i have the skills to do something about it thats why im asking
<ussss> umount: /media/cdrom0: not mounted
<ussss> hdc, i guess its not a cdrom...
<ussss> HD - Hardisk
<Davey> visor: I use the Gnome Panel Applet for mounting :)
<visor> ussss: what are you trying to do? eject the drive?
<ussss> thats what i guess
<VRH> ussss, but is linked
<Davey> ussss: quite often the CD drives are seen as harddrives :)
<ussss> visor, YEAH
<Davey> hd* == IDE device, really :)
<mhz> ussss, what does cat /etc/fstab say?
<ussss> ok
<ussss> i try
<visor> ussss: "lsof | grep /media/cdrom*"  <- try this on the terminal and see what throws
<ussss> umount: /dev/hdc is not mounted (according to mtab)
<mhz> ussss, it all depends on the order the IDE devices are placed
<VRH> yes
<ussss> visor, blank ?
<ussss> i mean blank
<VRH> it can be hdX
<ussss> no msg
<visor> ussss: ok, then do a "sudo /sbin/eject"
<mhz> ussss, for instance: 1st master is hda, 1st slave is hdb, 2nd master is hdc, 2nd slave is hdd
<ussss> sudo: /sbin/eject: command not found
<chrissturm> /usr/bin/eject
<mhz> ussss, whereis eject
<chrissturm> so just sudo eject should work
<mindspin> or locate eject
<ussss> thats what visor said
<mhz> ussss, lso man eject
<mhz> also
<visor> if that does not work neither then do a "sudo tail -F /var/log/messages" and try again to umount then it must show some debug info
<mhz> ussss, is man eject says nothing, then no eject installed :)
<visor> ohh i lost that it was /usr/bin/eject
<mhz> ussss, OR you can always use a good clip :)
<chrissturm> visor: /usr/bin and /sbin are both in the path
<ussss> lol
<visor> and finally you can just reboot
<ussss> u also said Ubuntu doesnt have eject
<visor> chrissturm: i know, i just want to let him know
<visor> well gotta go, talk to u later folks
<VRH> ussss,  ls -al /dev/ | grep cdrom
<justin> VRH: what is that going to do?
<mhz> ussss, what does your /etc/fstab say?
<VRH> the line for the linked
<ussss> yehey! it ejects now
<mhz> ussss, you should see a lin elike /dev/hdc /cdrom
<ussss> pnpa@pnpaserver:/$ sudo /usr/bin/eject <--- using that command
<VRH> fe: lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           3 2005-06-13 17:00 cdrom -> hdc
<justin> 'sudo /usr/bin/eject' is the same thing as 'sudo eject'
<ussss> you're greate visor
<ussss> :D
<GNULinuxer> how do I enable UserDir in apache2 ? It says UserDir is now a module and uncommenting the options doesn't seem to work
<toxicaway> whats the binary in ubuntu that can play sound even from the console? "play" doesn't exist right?
<bob2> toxicaway: it does if you install sox
<bob2> GNULinuxer: it works by default
<Choubaka> hm
* GNULinuxer checks again
<Choubaka> the gphoto2 database does not seem to contain my camera model.
<GNULinuxer> bob2, it's raising an Internal Server Error ...
<bob2> GNULinuxer: what is?
<bob2> Choubaka: oh, your camera doesn't do usb-storage?
<Choubaka> it does.
<GNULinuxer> bob2, If I try to access ~/usename dir
<bob2> Choubaka: if it doesn't, it's not supposed to automount (since the kernel doesn't know squat)
<bob2> GNULinuxer: that's broken, but the url should http://foo/~username/
<Choubaka> the kernel does know about it
<Choubaka> it's still not automounting though.
<bob2> no
<bob2> the kernel knows about all usb devices that get plugged in
<GNULinuxer> bob2, I know that I meant http://ip.addr/~username/  of course
<bob2> it may not have any idea how to mount it, tho
<bob2> which is the case for non-usb-storage cameras
<Choubaka> bob2: this is a usb-storage camera.
<bob2> Choubaka: you're sure?
<Choubaka> I've never used gphoto2 to access it.
<Choubaka> I just wondered if it had any relevance :P
<justin> GNULinuxer: read the error log then
<egabert> hi so whats the next  step?
<egabert> root@FUCKUP:/home/egabert # lsmod | grep "_agp"
<egabert> sis_agp                 8068  1
<egabert> agpgart                31784  1 sis_agp
<stazz> There is something wrong with my networking, every time dhclient trys a renewal, the connection goes down, I think it's related to sit0, can anyone tell me how to get rid of it?
<bob2> Choubaka: so it has worked before?
<bob2> stazz: it's not related to sit0
<Choubaka> never with automounting
<stazz> bob2: ok, I'm all ears
<Choubaka> but I can mount it with a mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mountpoint
<bob2> Choubaka: so it creates the device node, and you can 'sudo mount ...' it fine?
<bob2> ah
<egabert> please i need help i think it takes a second from youre time
<egabert> root@FUCKUP:/home/egabert # lsmod | grep "_agp"
<egabert> sis_agp                 8068  1
<egabert> agpgart                31784  1 sis_agp
<ussss> how do i kill a Wine-Systray ?
<rk4n> hi2all
<bob2> egabert: please stop it
<Choubaka> So now I'm wondering how to make it automount.
<Choubaka> or, well, making gnome see it when it's plugged in would be nice, too
<bob2> Choubaka: if you run "dbus-monitor" and plug it in, do you get an event?
<bob2> egabert: please don't /msg me
<egabert> i only wanted a simple help thanks x(
<bob2> egabert: you haven't given enough information for anyone to help you, and your attitude isn't very enticing
<Choubaka> hmm
<GNULinuxer> bob2, I had a malformed .htaccess ... now it's working ...
<bob2> hah
<stazz> bob2: you wouldn't happen to know why it disconnects on ip renewal?
<egabert> @ bob sorry but i thought you could help me quickly so i followed the steps on the page and thats my result
<GNULinuxer> bob2, BTW, when did you migrate to Ubuntu from Debian?
<bob2> stazz: I don't know what you mean by "disconnect"
<Sepheebear> hey guys is there any way to get video out of video/x-ms-asf into avi or something I can put on a dvd?
<ussss> thanks to Ubuntu, i can run my existing mIRC.exe bot
<stazz> bob2: well, the internet connection dies for several minutes when dhclient starts renewing
<bob2> GNULinuxer: I started using ubuntu in may or so last year, but I still use both
<bob2> stazz: well, yes, you won't be able to use it while dhclient does it's thing
<yaaar_work> word
<bob2> stazz: it shouldn't take more than 30s or so, tho
<bob2> egabert: that's not your result
<bob2> egabert: presumably somthing isn't working, why don't you tell us what?
<GNULinuxer> bob2, you may not remember me, but we used to know each other sometime back on #Debian
<stazz> bob2: I am very confident this isn't normal behaviour
<bob2> GNULinuxer: yeah, I do
<Choubaka> bob2: doesn
<Choubaka> doesn't seem so.
<bob2> Choubaka: that's odd
<bob2> well, let me check I get anything, first
<egabert> i already done it but nothing had changed so in the howto is written that you could tell me the next step with this informations
<Choubaka> wtf.
<bob2> egabert: dude
<Choubaka> there was a "import photos" dialog on the screen now.
<bob2> egabert: all we know is what you tell us
<bob2> egabert: and you haven't even explained what isn't working yet
<Choubaka> but it doesn't reappear if I unplug and replug
<bob2> there's nothing any one can do to help you
<GNULinuxer> bob2, I shifted to Ubuntu a couple of days back ... which repos contain unstable packages like PHP5 ?
<bob2> GNULinuxer: none, afaik
<GNULinuxer> bob2, why?
<seth_k> GNULinuxer, PHP5 is super duper experimental. It's not even in Debian yet
<bob2> GNULinuxer: because no one has made useful php5 packages yet, aiui
<egabert> i will post it
<seth_k> GNULinuxer, there's a tutorial on the wiki to build it from source
<Davey> seth_k: ROFL... thats too funny
<Davey> Debian is so behind the times for PHP its not funny.
<bob2> oh lordy
<egabert> 1. das AGP-Modul fr den Speichercontroller. Zu finden mit
<egabert> lsmod | grep "_agp"
<bob2> egabert: this is an english channel
<Davey> PHP 5 is production ready, 5.0.4 especially.
<Davey> GNULinuxer: compile PHP from scratch
<Davey> Amaranth: !
<mindspin> Davey this is arguable
<GNULinuxer> Davey, okay
<Amaranth> hey
<bob2> anyway, #php-silliness
<egabert> ok how do i change in a german channel?
<Amaranth> egabert: /join #ubuntu-de
<Davey> mindspin: I'd wager I'm more qualified to decide though ;)
<bob2> egabert: #ubuntu.de or -de
<mindspin> I only know #kubuntu-de
<egabert> thx
<Davey> GNULinuxer: http://davey.is-a-geek.com/info thats what I use :)
<Davey> GNULinuxer: though it requires a number of packages, just ./configure and apt-get install necessary packages till it finishes successfully :)
<stazz> And the dhclient seems to remove the address from the loopback device too!
<bob2> stazz: how are you running it?
<GNULinuxer> Davey, fine
<bob2> stazz: "dhclient" by itself does very unpelasent things
<stazz> bob2: the very default
<bob2> stazz: so, don't run that
<bob2> stazz: "sudo dhclient eth1" or whatever
<mindspin> Davey I do not want to discuss php here
<dennis_> Hi, I am a newbie to linux. Could someone give me a pointer to a good walkthrough how to install/switch between different fonts? I am using FireFox and would like to be able to type in russian. I tried searching ubuntu forums and google but no luck.
<mindspin> isn't there a language pack for russian on the firefox site?
<Davey> mindframe: thats fine, I'm working ;)
<dennis_> I will take a look
<mindspin> Davey you are not alone ;-)
<Deffy> Hi, I successfully installed ubuntu and I went to install my wifi drivers, but hitting a snag
<Deffy> I don't ever recall being asked to set a root password
<dennis_> but is it firefox problem? What if I want to use russian in OpenOffice. Will I have to download additional packs?
<bob2> Deffy: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<bob2> Deffy: it explaiend this during the install
<dennis_> Deffy: sudo passwd root
<ninwa> Does the base Ubuntu install have DRI support? Where do I begin to configure my card to use it? I checked the Wiki and there's no information on it, and I checked the DRI site but their information is on how to rebuild X.org with DRI support and I want to reserve that until I'm sure I have to.
<Deffy> thanks
<mjr> ninwa, it does; what's your card?
<ninwa> S3 Savage IX
<ninwa> I checked the list, it's supported.
<mjr> well, dunno about that
<bob2> ouch, savage
<bob2> it's probably not worth spending too much time on DRI for it
<ninwa> http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/S3Savage?action=highlight&value=CategoryHardware
<ninwa> Why? I want OpenGL support.
<bob2> you have software opengl
<Choubaka> Hm
<Choubaka> No, dbus does not generate anything :/
<Choubaka> it seems to almost work if I manually do /etc/init.d/dbus-1 restart
<Choubaka> but even then not always
<ninwa> It must not be functioning properly then because when I attempt to play a game called StepMania it reports that "Your system is reporting that direct rendering is not available.  Please obtain an updated driver from your video card manufacturer."
<ninwa> I wish the error was a little more specific, but that's what I get.
<Efwis> whats the command in terminal to remove an installed component?
<mjr> apt-get remove
<Choubaka> bob2: dbus-monitor gives me this when I start it, but nothing else: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/72
<Efwis> ty
<ninwa> Anyone have any direction they can point me in?
<bob2> ninwa: try asking on the mailing list
<bob2> Choubaka: odd
<Choubaka> bob2: indeed :/
<ninwa> Alright, thank you, I'll see if I can go to the developers of the game for support. I had assumed it was an issue with my setup, I still presume it is but thanks again.
<anacron> hello
<bob2> Choubaka: time to file a bug, I guess
<anacron> how can i watch windows media with linux, or can i?
<bob2> anacron: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<anacron> bob2: how is that going to help me?
<anacron> if i need a codec
<bob2> er
<Amaranth> anacron: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<anacron> ok, looks better now :) tnx
<wulfepup> hey hi all
<ternary_digit> Hi everyone... Is possible to use KDE in ubuntu ?
<wulfepup> ternary_digit: yup...
<bob2> ternary_digit: sure, install the kubuntu-desktop package
<Tatster> Hi - I have a question....
<Invis> lol
<ternary_digit> but can i alternate between gnome and kde?
<Tatster> Is there a way to use Windows GPO settings when using Ubuntu (Samba) as a PDC
<Choubaka> hmm
<f> Mit wehm Chate ich?
<Choubaka> It does detect and mount the camera _if_ and when I manually restart dbus
<f> sprichst du Deutsch?
<wulfepup> f: please English only .. and you are chatting with an entire room of people.
<jind_> ternary_digit, sure. Just install and the graphcical login program will let you choose to start whatever you choose
<jind_> I have kde, gnome and xfce4 installed here. Works great
<ternary_digit> fine!
<f> Tu parles francais?
<pedro_> f: hablas espaol  ?
<pedro_> same thing, speak english please
<yaaar_work> f; un peu
<ternary_digit> should i use apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<f> No
<bob2> ternary_digit: use aptitude
<ternary_digit> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<wulfepup> ternary_digit: aptitude or synaptic.
<ternary_digit> ok
<f> sPRICHT HIER JEMAND dEUTSCH
<mag> apt-get will work
<mag> flawlessly
<ternary_digit> thanks everyone... i will try it!!!
<jind_> "apt-get update && apt-get install kde" works great
<jind_> Synaptic is just a frontend
<f> Tu parles almond?
<f> Hello
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* wulfepup believes that "f" is only a bot anyway, and puts it on /ignore
<f> hello
<bob2> f: please stop it, or leave
<f> seid ihr zfrieden mit ubuntu?
<wulfepup> jind_: true enough but aptitude and synaptic are easier to use, just in case one isn't sure of the exact name...
<pedro_> is my idead or the X is fucked up on breezy ?
<pedro_> s/idea/idead
<ivoks> pedro_: nothing is fcked up
<goye2cz> the glutton for punishment is back again tryin to install the us122. I'm stuck trying to find an RPM. I'm running into broken links and am wondering if anyone knows of an alternative? http://rpm.pbone.net/index.php3/stat/4/idpl/1419735/com/alsa-firmware-1.0.6-1.cvs.rhfc2.ccrma.i386.rpm.html
<ivoks> pedro_: it's under development
<jind_> wulfepup, sure. But still not a valid argument to use aptitude/synaptic over apt-get. No techical reason ;)
<ivoks> pedro_: smart people assume development things aren't much usable :)
<bob2> pedro_: lots of things are broken in breezy
<f> wadysase
<bob2> pedro_: if you want a working system, don't use it
<pedro_> ivoks: well is broken :-)
* mode/#ubuntu [+q *!*@217.148.7.65]  by bob2
<pedro_> i have a lot of packages installed that are under development
<pedro_> and they arent broken
<pedro_> so..
<wulfepup> Anywho ... time for my n00b question: If I needed to add "setpci -s 0:a.0 SUBORDINATE_BUS=0x0A" to my /etc/init.d/pcmcia where in the code would it go?
<pedro_> im just asking :-)
<Funraiser> yesterday i asked here if this http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/mouseandkeyboard/productdetails.aspx?pid=036 existed on linux, well it does and it's here http://linuxbiometrics.com/modules/news/
<bob2> pedro_: yes, it is known that X is broken
<bob2> pedro_: the fix is in th BTS; if you want a reliable system, do not use breezy
<tandy> anyone know how I can limit download/upload speeds for differnt users on same box
<seth_k> although pedro_, there is a fix for the X problem on the forums if you really wish to pursue it
<pedro_> bob2: yeah but i want to use the gnome development releases
<pedro_> just for development
<pedro_> so i guess im going to upgrade only that packages
<pedro_> thanks bob2
<jind_> I personally find apt-cache / apt-get easier and faster to use then their graphical counterparts :)
<Choubaka> :((
<Choubaka> This just isn't working.
<jind_> Actually, I had forgotten they even existed
<jind_> Does anybody know when xorg 6.9 is coming?
<wulfepup> jind_: being new to Linux in general, I like using them to see what is available for easy dl and install...
<tandy> is there a way to throttle bandwidth for differnt users
<jind_> wulfepup, chances are you will learn to appreciate the console tools for such things quite fast. But, sure - graphical tools are easy to use
<tandy> when i have someonel oggedo n and they downlaod something they use all the bandwidth
<ivoks> tandy: sure there is
<bob2> tandy: trickle
<ivoks> but, AFAIK, there is no GUI tool for that
<Tatster> exit
<tandy> bob2 trickle?
<bob2> tandy: yes
<ivoks> hm... trickle :)
<bob2> if you have hostile users, tho, kill them
<tandy> im just talkign about regular users
<zzorn_away> Hi, is there some official packages of SUNs Java JDKs for Ubuntu?
<bob2> no
<ivoks> zzorn: no
<zzorn> okay
<bob2> no one has official packages of Sun's JDK
<bob2> because sun's license sucks
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
* zzorn nods
<ivoks> like for any other platform, you have to download sun't package
<tandy> bob: tricle banwidth shaper?
<zzorn> I guess they can still be manually installed pretty easily.  Just a pity that they don't integrate into the directory structure.
<mhz> hno73, ping?
<hno73> mhz: Hi!
<tandy> ivoks: is there anything elseb esides trickle ican ivnestigate
<caonex> can anybody tell me the meaning of: /sbin/init: 428 cannot open device console. And, Kernel Panic - not syncing: attempted to kill unit. I get that when i try to boot my kernel.
<ivoks> tandy: QoS/Netfilter
<stazz> Why in some programs, such as xmms, the fonts are terribly small?
<ivoks> caonex: udev problem
<ivoks> caonex: did you upgrade from sarge?
<goye2cz> I'm trying to install alsa firmware does anyone know how to translate these instructions? To utilitarian for me. http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/blfs/view/stable/multimedia/alsa-firmware.html Also I'm using gnome if that makes a difference.
<ivoks> caonex: ah, that's your own kernel? i guess you didn't compile it right :)
<james__> what do people use to edit mp3 tags? rythmbox doesnt see to support this?
<stazz> james__: kid3 :)
<goye2cz> hondje: do you have time to help with some jibberish?
<james__> Can I get a patch that will let me edit them in rythmbox?
<Amaranth> james__: tagtool or easytag
<Amaranth> james__: rhythmbox in CVS supports it
<james__> CVS?
<Amaranth> james__: that means the next version of rhythmbox will have it
<james__> ok, what do CVS actually stand for, anyway?
<chrissturm> concurrent versioning system
<james__> thanks
<caonex> ivoks, no i did not. I installed ubuntu from scratch.
<wulfepup> bbiab
<caonex> ivoks, that is not my own actually, that error i get when booting the one from ubuntu thta i had to reinstall for some conflicts
<raptoid> help me help me
<raptoid> raptoid@ubuntu:~$ sudo -s -H
<raptoid> raptoid is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<raptoid> raptoid@ubuntu:~$ sudo -s
<raptoid> raptoid is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<raptoid> raptoid@ubuntu:~$
<raptoid> ?
<raptoid> help me
<sgbirch> I am having trouble installing emacs21 from us.archive.ubuntu.com.  Synaptic indicates there is a MD5Sum mispatch.  Anyone else see this?
<bob2> sgbirch: /topic
<gnuyen> Hi guys, when I stick a USB key in it automounts
<pedro_> sgbirch: see the topic
<sgbirch> s/mispatch/mismatch/
<bob2> bah
<raz> Best CD writting software under ubuntu?
<bob2> raz: nautilus
<sgbirch> duh ... thanks
<gnuyen> but when I stick my ihp-120 (iriver mp3 player) which is also a USB storage device
<raptoid> raptoid@ubuntu:~$ sudo -s -H
<raptoid> raptoid is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<gnuyen> it dosen't autmount
<raptoid> help me ?
<xxenon> is there a file in which I add startup iptables rules ?
<Choubaka> Hm.
<gnuyen> automount
<ninwa> 'ello. I was told earlier that Ubuntu comes with DRI installed. I've done a little researched and it seems that it may've, but mine doesn't seem to be configured properly. xdriinfo says: "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0""... Could I get some direction on how to fix this?
<gnuyen> how can I get it to automount and show an icon on the desktop
<lleberg_> How much.. does a camel (the desert animal) cost?
<Choubaka> My camera still doesn't automount, but I guess it's ok :P
<pedro_> see you later
<bob2> xxenon: /usr/share/doc/iptables/README.Debian
<bob2> ninwa: yes, it doesn't include it for savage
<xxenon> bob2 - thx
<gnuyen> It automounted in FC3
<bob2> lleberg_: #blah
<ninwa> bob2, I doubt there's a package I can download for an instafix, should I download dri manually then? Their Wiki claims support for Savage
<gnuyen> I have "Mount removable drives when hot plugged"
<gnuyen> checked
<gnuyen> in side the removable drives and media preferences
<Lafitte-> bob2,  how do you get nautilas for burning ?
<raz> bob2, nautilus' a cd-writting software?!! :|
<bob2> Lafitte-: put in a blank cd.  enjoy.
<bob2> raz: yes
<zelurxunil> quick question...im going through a Hoary install and am at the partitioner right now...i have a windows fat32 partition and 50mb for a /boot partition along with the / partition....which ones do i put the bootable flag on.../boot or the windows and / partition?
<bob2> ninwa: no idea, I'd ask on the mailing list
<Lafitte-> bob2,  mine opens gnomebaker
<goye2cz> I'm about to scream here. any help for installing alsa firmware?
<bob2> ouch
<chaitat> ?hello world
<bob2> goye2cz: try asking on the mailing list
<bob2> since no one here seems to know
<bob2> (and I'v never even heard of playing with sound card firmware)
<goye2cz> bob2: mailing list for alsa firmware?
<chaitat> i add second ram into my pc, bios recognised it but
<chaitat> linux doesn't
<chaitat> ???
<raz> bob2.. anything like nero for linux?
<bob2> goye2cz: http://lists.ubuntu.com/
<bob2> raz: you can buy nero for linux
<goye2cz> bob2: thx
<Lafitte-> raz,  gnomebaker is like that
<zelurxunil> do you set the bootable flag on /boot or the partitions with OSes?
<bob2> no
<bob2> neither
<yaaar_work> raz, actually, if you already own nero for windows, nero for linux is free. just download it and give it your windows license key
<holycow> speaking of sound cards ....
<bob2> only windows cares
<holycow> my issue last night with alsa pumping a high pitched noise into my speakers ...
<raz> yaaar, aighties.
<zelurxunil> alright thanks
<holycow> turned out to be a mixer issue related to mythtv installation
<holycow> after installing myth, if i block signal input from the mic, the high pitch sound is produced
<holycow> if i unblock input from mic but mute it, it goes away
<holycow> maybe that will help someone if they run into the same issue
<Matthew_W> How do I get my OpenGL support to work?  I'm trying to play games using cedega, but... no OpenGL..
<Nightcr8w> greetings
<Nightcr8w> have a question
<Nightcr8w> has anyone ran into a problem while installing gnome on a clean server?
<Lafitte-> bob2,  man   great tip    on the software
<Nightcr8w> I am getting what seems to be a dependency problem while installing gnome-applets-data
<Efwis> is there a way to get my modem to be used as a fax machine while hooked up on eth0 for my net connection?
<Nightcr8w> has anyone experienced a problem while installing gnome with the app called gnome-applets-data????
<Matthew_W> bob2: you still around here?
<chrissturm> someone should port quicksilver to gnome
<mjr> Efwis, try hylafax
<Efwis> it just sits there trying to talk to the modem continuously,
<anacron> hey guys, how can i get my wlan work with ndiswrapper?
<Efwis> tried it for like 5 minutes
<sniff> which card?
<Amaranth> chrissturm: quicksilver? you mean someone should add autocomplete to Alt-F2? :)
<anacron> i have an pci card (d-link dwl-510)
<anacron> i already downloaded those drivers and made that ndiswrapper i + inf thing
<sniff> modprobe
<anacron> modprobe?
<sniff> modprobe ndiswrapper
<bolsh> heya! I got a problem with gnome when I upgraded to 2.6.11.11, seems like the dhclient is causing it to break, anyone heard about this ?
<debian_> is ubuntuforums.org timing out for anyone else when they try and visit it?
<sniff> than it should work d-link cards are good supported
<Efwis> i'll try hylafax again, but when I did the scan modem it said something about needing kernel headers
<anacron> sniff: what next?
<chrissturm> Amaranth, that would be a good start
<anacron> sniff: oh nothing, i found out already
<Shachaf> Has anybody else here had trouble getting Ubuntu working with an eepro100?
<makaveli> alright guys i have a situation i backed up my linux patition using acronis true image i was duall booting windows xp and i had a bootsect.lnx where i used the dd command to us nt's boot loader to boot linux now i had to zero out my hard drive and i am currently re-installing the only problem is that after i have restored the linux partition the bootsect.lnx won't work is there anyway to use a live cd to get into gnome so that i 
<sniff> does the power led work?
<Stuttergart> Is it just me or are the download archives completely screwed right now?
<goye2cz> what does it mean when I try to install something and it says no acceptable c compiler found?
<Stuttergart> I'm getting MD5 mismatches on almost everything.
<mjr> Stuttergart, I hear the us mirror is borken
<mjr> Stuttergart, see topic
<GNULinuxer> which package contains db2html ?
<wulfe_afk> Stuttergart: check the /topic ?
<Nightcr8w> is there a problem installing gnome-applets-data when installing gnome ???
<nalioth> Stuttergart: open your sources.list and remove the us. part of us.archive.etc
<Stuttergart> ic
<nalioth> Stuttergart: on all lines with us.whatever
<Stuttergart> not sure how I overlooked that in the topic
<makaveli> ?
<mjr> GNULinuxer, dunno, but you can use apt-file to search (install it first)
<GNULinuxer> mjr, fine
<PhantomFreak> Does the mwave modem work out of the box?
<albacker> guys can someone help me here ? : http://rafb.net/paste/results/mOa0ic54.html
<thenuke> albacker: well, did you install mplayer without apt-get?
<albacker> thenuke, i dont remember. what if i have installed it from a deb package ?
<justin> albacker: use aptitude to look at your installed packages. the name isn't exactly 'mplayer'
<thenuke> if you had, apt-get should know it
<Efwis> for faxsetup, how do I go about finding out what port my modem is on in Ubuntu?
<albacker> justin, what is it ?
<thenuke> yup, try aptiude from console or synaptic
<justin> albacker: uh, look?
<ivoks> Efwis: /dev/modem is good choice :)
<Efwis> ty
<albacker> justin, where ?
<^egg^> po
<^egg^> hi
<hac> y cpu use is 100% when I resize a window...Why?I'm using Gnome 2.10
<hac> *My
<albacker> does anyone know how to delete packages installed with dpkg ?
<ninwa> cant you apt-get remove pkg_name ?
<justin> albacker: 12:37 < justin> albacker: use aptitude to look at your installed packages. the name isn't exactly 'mplayer'
<albacker> justin, what is it than ?
<justin> albacker: or synaptic, or even dpkg. pick one and look. stop guessing
<^egg^> hac:  no
<Efwis> whats this? local identification string???, sorry I'm a noob at Linux
<justin> albacker: why don't you LOOK
<albacker> root@galaxy:/home/eni # dpkg -r mplayer
<albacker> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove mplayer which isn't installed.
<^egg^> Efwis:  what string?
<Matthew_W> Hey - Do any of you know any program that would allow me to edit my cell phone through linux?  Or drivers for LG phones?  Or if they're supported etc.
<justin> albacker: use aptitude to look at your installed packages. the name isn't exactly 'mplayer'
<justin> albacker: or synaptic, or even dpkg. pick one and look. stop guessing
<Efwis> ^egg^, its says "Local identification string (for TSI/CIG) ["NothingSetup"] ?
<albacker> ok justin thanks a lot
<^egg^> Efwis:  o.o
<anacron> yeah i got my wlan working <3
<anacron> *dancing*
<^egg^> ...
<^egg^> idiot
<justin> Efwis: are you trying to set up faxing
<dbernar1> s\
<Efwis> yes
<justin> Efwis: press enter or make up something then
<Efwis> k
<raptoid> hi
<raptoid> guyz..
<raptoid> help me pls..
<^egg^> hi
<^egg^> what?
<Matthew_W> justin: as you seem to be the only person responding, I suppose I'll have to ask you - what on Earth is wrong with my serial/com ports... I have a cable for my phone (usb to serial) and when I try to detect it, it says that there are no com ports on my computer, but.. I'm looking at them
<raptoid> raptoid@ubuntu:/home$ sudo -s
<raptoid> raptoid is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<raptoid> ?
* ^egg^ just calls 911
<raptoid> raptoid@ubuntu:/home$ sudo -s -H
<raptoid> raptoid is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<raptoid> ?
<Matthew_W> raptoid: what are you trying to do?
<dbernar1> you are not in the sudoers file, as it says.
<raptoid> i dont no
<dbernar1> raptoid do you have anyh other users on the comp?
<dbernar1> hurry hurry
<dbernar1> :P
<^egg^> raptoid:  &$%^#$#$$#%^^%^%^%$^$%^%$^%
<raptoid> 1 mn.
<dbernar1> ^egg^ what the dealy, yo?
<raptoid> sorry
<dbernar1> raptoid other users on the comp?
<newbie^> hi dudes
<dbernar1> I dont have lots of time, please hurry
<Shachaf> Has anybody else here had trouble getting Ubuntu working with an eepro100?
<Matthew_W> raptoid:  what distro are you using?
<Matthew_W> raptoid:  ubuntu or kubuntu
<raptoid> ubuntu
<^egg^> lol
<newbie^> i cant be root
<Matthew_W> raptoid:  ok, that happens to a lot of people under kubuntu, jw.
<newbie^> how can i fix it Matthew_W?
<newbie^> help me
<Matthew_W> newbie^:  you can't generally be root in ubuntu unless you set it up.  Just use sudo
<^egg^> 543 p now
<tsw> Shachaf: worked great for me, I just had to check that it is the only device using its irq in bios
<newbie^> i ll give you sweet
<newbie^> how can i use sudo?
<makaveli> does anyone know how to get a bootsect.lnx from your linux to your windows without using a floppy
<nalioth> newbie^: please be more specific
<newbie^> can i give an example please.
<Matthew_W> newbie^:  example  -- sudo dpkg -i foo
<newbie^> = - (
<makaveli> or does anyone know how to get into ubuntu system using a live cd?
<Matthew_W> newbie^:  sudo = super-user do  (or, perform as root.)  So, whatever you want to do, just hit sudo.
<nalioth> newbie^: "sudo <command goes here>"
<dr_willis> makaveli,  hmm to do what exactly?
<newbie^> hmm
<newbie^> how can i create sudo file?=
<anacron> what is sudo file? :D
<Shachaf> tsw: This works in other distributions and in Windows.
<nalioth> newbie^: what do you mean?
<Matthew_W> newbie^: alternately, try     sudo -s    to switch to root temporarily
<mindspin> just type sudo vi and vi opens
<Shachaf> tsw: I tried loading eepro100, e100, and both.
<newbie^> i want to delete i directory
<Matthew_W> newbie^:  also, in gnome, you can just hit applications, system tools, root terminal.
<newbie^> as sudo
<Shachaf> tsw: DHCP and static IP.
<newbie^> how can i do that
<makaveli> dr_willis: i had to zero out my hard drive and now i am trying to restore the linux backup that i made the only thing is after restored the old bootsect.lnx doesn't work no more and i need to make a new one
<Shachaf> tsw: Nothing works.
<Matthew_W> newbie^:  sudo rmdir /foo/foo
<tsw> Shachaf: it should load just fine all by itself. check that no other device uses same irq
<newbie^> okay
<mindspin> or sudo whateverprogramyouwannastert and whateverprogramyouwannastert starts
<dr_willis> makaveli,  you can boot the live cd.. mount the existing partons and use 'chroot' -  i belve the ubuntu wiki's have some details on restoreing the boot loader.
<Shachaf> tsw: It didn't get detected during the installation either.
<makaveli> dr_willis: also i don't know how to do that other than getting into gnome from a live cd and then e-mailing it to myself and then opening it in windows
<makaveli> dr_willis: can i get into gnome so that i can e-mail myself the bootsect.lnx from a live cd?
<nalioth> newbie^: you don't need 'sudo' to delete a directory
<ryan_> anyone know when the 7664 nvidia drivers will be added into the rep
<mindspin> except its a system directory
<dr_willis> makaveli,  you can use a live cd and mount the existing partions then  do whateer you need to with them perhaps. i got no idea what you mean by bootsect.lnx really
<caonex> can anybody tell me the meaning of: /sbin/init: 428 cannot open device console. And, Kernel Panic - not syncing: attempted to kill unit. I get that when i try to boot my kernel.
<mindspin> newbie rm -R if the directory is not empty
<Fabian> hello everybody
<Matthew_W> Hiya
<^egg^> hello
<^egg^> cya
<Fabian> I'm very new to linux, so can anyone help me mounting my second windows partition under linux?
<nalioth> Fabian: your SECOND win partition?
<Efwis> I keep getting "Unable to deduce DTE-DCE speed; check that you are using the
<Efwis> correct device and/or that your modem is setup properly."
<ryan_> try mount /dev/harddrive as shown in dev -t filesystem type /mount point
<mindspin> Efwis is it a winmodem?
<newbie^> how can i myself to sudoers file
<newbie^> ?
<newbie^> = - ( i cant use sudo
<Efwis> I believe it is, been a while since I put it in, like when I built the box 2 years ago
<mindspin> why do you want that ?
<Fabian> nalioth, yep. Got the following: 1. partion: NTFS, this is where XP is installed, 2. partition FAT 32 where I got all my documents music, movies and stuff, 3. partition swap, 4. partition ext3
<mindspin> newbie IC
<newbie^> what s IC
<newbie^> mindframe
<mindspin> i se
<nalioth> Fabian: so this is the FIRST partition you want to mount under linux, right?
<mindspin> see
<newbie^> can u tell me please if u have a little time
<newbie^> i ll give you a sweet
<newbie^> = - (
<Fabian> nalioth, no, i want to mount the second one with my documents, so i can listen to music and write stuff both in linux and windows
* nalioth smells a faint troll aroma
<nalioth> Fabian: ask uncle google "mount windows partition linux fstab"
<nalioth> Fabian: you will get your answer there
<nalioth> Fabian: i unfortunately don't run intel, so i cant help you firsthand
<goye2cz> can someone help me with syntax? I need to figure out what to place in a sudo command in place of /path/to
<bodaciousb> how long does it take for new drivers to hit the apt database?
<ryan_> sudo mount /dev/hdb2 -t fat32 /mnt/windows  just make sure you sudo nkdir windows first
<nalioth> goye2cz: what are you trying to do?
<nalioth> ryan_: mind the typos
<goye2cz> nalioth: I'm trying to install some drivers...
<reka> anyone used gparted/qtparted?
<goye2cz> nalitoh: the command I'm tryign to exeecute is: sudo fxload -s /path/to/ld2-ezusb.hex -I /usr/share/alsa/firmware/usx2yloader/us122fw.ihx -D /proc/bus/usb/001/005
<Funraiser> reka, yes
<goye2cz> nalioth: I need to replac path/to with where my file is loccated. I know the location.
<nalioth> goye2cz: if you know where the file is, how can you not know the path?
<nalioth> reka: parted user here, whassup?
<reka> Funraiser: i'm just trialling it atm.  i'd like to make a new partition but can't seem to be able to.  the new partition option is greyed out and there are padlocks next to the partition labels.  i assume this means i can't make changes.
<nalioth> reka: r u root?
<reka> nalioth: er, no.
<nalioth> reka: there ya go, use "sudo"
<goye2cz> nalioth: it's not that I don't know the path, I'm jsut not having success replacing the path/to with something it will accept.
<nalioth> goye2cz: WHERE exactly is the file?
<nalioth> reka: no more gray skies, er buttons
<reka> nalioth: tried it now... same thing, can't seem to change it.
<goye2cz> it's in Desktop/usx2y-fw-0.1b
<nalioth> reka that is weird
<wulfe_afk> bbiab
<nalioth> goye2cz: so use ~/Desktop/filename
<goye2cz> nalioth: it's in Desktop/usx2y-fw-0.1b
* reka is glad he stumped nalioth 
<goye2cz> nalioth: will try.
<nalioth> reka: its very easy to do
<reka> nalioth: you sell yourself short. :-)
<nalioth> reka so ya ran 'sudo qtparted" and still have no play. have you tried to make some room (or are all changeable elements unavailable)?
<reka> hang on, i'll post a screenshot
<Fabian> got a question about /etc/networks/interfaces: there is written the following: "mapping hotplug \n script grep\n map eth0" where \n is a new line. What does this entry mean???
* nalioth looks forward to #Ubuntu Art Day
<goye2cz> nalioth: I wonder if I have other problems. It keeps telling me unable to open for input.
<nalioth> goye2cz: are you in a terminal?
<goye2cz> yes
<ttrocal> Hello, I was wondering if during the Hoary installation you can specify to keep the home directory of your old Linux install, as I would like to.  Can you?
<reka> nalioth: http://tinypic.com/5xit1u
<nalioth> goye2cz: type "file ~/Desktop/nameOfFile"
* reka couldn't work out how to take a screenshot of the menu
<Funraiser> reka, if u select the partition the resize button doesn't appear?
<nalioth> reka: ya need really quick fingers
<goye2cz> nalioth: shell archive or script for antique kernel text
<nalioth> goye2cz: how OLD is the file/what are you trying to do?
<reka> Funraiser: no, if i tight-click, everything except unmount is greyed-out
<reka> *right-click rather :-)
<goye2cz> nalioth: I'm installing drivers for my tascam us122, following directions on the ubuntu forum. will try to check age of file...
* reka remembers when he typo'd "expiry" as "sexpiry"
<Funraiser> reka, how many hard drive do u have?
<reka> one
<goye2cz> nalioth: almost a year exactly
<lleberg_> I have a small problem..
<reka> lleberg: ask away
<Funraiser> reka, your computer is AMD?
<nalioth> goye2cz: type "ls -l ~/Desktop/NameOfFile" and paste the line it gives you here
<Funraiser> AMD64?
<reka> Funraiser: intel p4
<manwel> hello, i am running ubuntu 5.04 on a nx6110 (HP-compaq laptop) , all works out of the box except i cant reboot, it just hangs, what should/could i try ?
<lleberg_> If i have a firefox window on workdesk 1, and have the workdesk 2 active.. and clicks on a link on my desktop, it opends in a new tab.. in the firefox on workdesk 1!
<stjepan> hi from xfce :)
<nalioth> manwel: how long have you waited for it to reboot?
<manwel> well i have already waited for 10 minuts..
<lleberg_> I can start a separate firefox on that workdesk
<manwel> i guess its suffiscient;p
<lleberg_> but from links it opens in a new tab
<goye2cz> nalioth: -rw-r--r--  1 goye2cz goye2cz 986 2004-06-10 22:35 /home/goye2cz/Desktop/ld2-ezusb.hex
<nalioth> manwel: although i don't advise straight-out killing a linux machine, you may get tired of waiting
<reka> Funraiser: any other ideas?
<Funraiser> reka, did u have any root problems before?
<nalioth> anyone know if a .hex is sposed to be executable?
<reka> Funraiser: what do you mean?
<nalioth> goye2cz: are you trying to execute the file?
<Matthew_W> nail:  dont think.
<goye2cz> nalioth: do you want to see the command I'm trying to run on it?
<manwel> In fact, i have read that i should add reboot=b to the kernel command line but as i am quite new to linux, i dont understand what it means very well :(
<Funraiser> reka, like an app that doesn't start because it asks for root privileges?
<goye2cz> nalioth: sudo fxload -s /~Desktop/ld2-ezusb.hex -I /usr/share/alsa/firmware/usx2yloader/us122fw.ihx -D /proc/bus/usb/001/002
<lleberg_> So..
<reka> Funraiser: nope.
<Funraiser> reka, like synaptic..
<reka> nope
<Matthew_W> I need help with serial port operations.
<lleberg_> How do i get a starter.. to opend a NEW firefox window on the active workdesk, and link to and url?
<Matthew_W> My comp doesn't seem to think I have them.
<Funraiser> reka, well what I would do is I would use partition magic on windows
<Funraiser> reka, i mean when nothing else works...
<reka> Funraiser: ah. not an option for me i'm afraid ... don't have it.
<Funraiser> reka, don't have partition magic?
<reka> nope, never needed it.
<Funraiser> reka, or windows?
<Funraiser> oh
<nalioth> goye2cz: ok i'm not real sure what you are trying to do. and i dont want to advise you ignorantly
<goye2cz> nalioth: alright, understood
<CrAzyLaRvE> hello :)
<reka> Funraiser: hmm, gparted tells me the disktype is msdos.  could this be the prob.?
<nalioth> reka: do you have a ubuntu live cd (or knoppix)?
<goye2cz> nalioth: thanks anyway
<lleberg_> Why does xmms take 7.5% of my cpu power? =)
<Matthew_W> I'm trying to use BitPim to access my cell phone, the problem is, it seems to say I have no USB/serial ports, help!
<nalioth> lleberg_: its not written well?
<anacron> what's a light tv-card software which works with hauppauge's cards?
<reka> nalioth: warty livecd (i'm on hoary), and an outdated knoppix cd.  heh.
<thundrcleeze> lleberg, because you have a 75 mhz pc?
<Funraiser> reka, i don't think so
<wijnand> whenever i try to play something (xvid/divx) with mplayer, it "freezes" on me -- is this a common thing with ootb mplayer in ubuntu?
<Matthew_W> wijnand:  you need to change the video encoder to something that is supported on your system.  Go into mplayer preferences and look at output, under video.
<Fabian> nalioth, got it mounted, thanks! Is there a problem writing on FAT32?
<Matthew_W> wijnand: I had a similar problem.
<wijnand> Matthew_W: you are using the gui, i assume? :)
<wijnand> i'll have a look, thanks
<Matthew_W> wijnand: yup.
<Matthew_W> No problem.
<Matthew_W> wijnand:  Another thing, the sound may be bugged, that also happens a lot.  Come back if that doesn't work, run it in verbose, and we'll see what else is going wrong.
<Bicky> hello
<Bicky> can somebody help me ?
<wijnand> Matthew_W: should i just compile it myself?
<Matthew_W> If you're on ubuntu, didn't you install it from synaptic?
<mindspin> bicky ask
<Bicky> I just tried to start-up the life cd from ubuntu 5.04
<Bicky> it said: your computer does not support long mode
<Fabian> is that the right option to be able to read and write on a FAT 32 partition: "/dev/hda5   /home/daten   vfat     auto, uid=1000,git=1000 0 0"
<Matthew_W> wijnand:  did you install it from synaptic..?
<Bicky> but I've a AMD athlon 64 processor and it was the 64-bit version
<Bicky> what am I doing wrong ?
<mindspin> no clue on 64-bit stuff sorry
<nalioth> Fabian: only NTFS writing is unstable atm
<Matthew_W> Bicky:  try installing the i386 regular old non 64 bit version.
<Matthew_W> Bicky:  errr.... booting from it.
<Bicky> it keep stopping while loading
<Fabian> nalioth, so that line is correct for writing on FAT 32? (that line's in /etc/fstab)
<nalioth> Fabian: does it allow you to write?
<HappyFool> Fabian: you might want to be careful with spaces in that line
<Matthew_W> Bicky:  Do all options stop?  Like, do they all hang, or just the 64 bit?
<caonex> how can i install ubuntu from a .iso in a partition other than the root will be one?
<caonex> do i need a diskette?
<wijnand> Matthew_W: i did, and it's working now -- i think it was because it was using alsa rather than ESD, as changing video output back to default didn't seem to matter -- anyway it's working now, thanks :)
<Matthew_W> wijnand:  no problem -- the sound is harder to fix, so that's good.
<wijnand> yeah
<HappyFool> Fabian: also, is /home/daten your home directory ? I really wouldn't mount it there
<Bicky> matthew: dont know, it just stops, then i can't do anything anymore
<nalioth> Fabian: like HappyFool said, take out the space tween the auto, and uid
<Matthew_W> mindspin:  hey -- do you know anything about configuring USB / Serial ports X_X
<HappyFool> Fabian: i'd mount it at /media/windows, or maybe /mnt/windows
<Fabian> HappyFool, there is no space  between auto and uid. The other spaces are set to match the lines above
<Matthew_W> Bicky:  hrm, have you passed any special options to the kernel at boot? (you can do that with this live cd right..? lol )
<nalioth> Fabian: yes, you need a nother mount point
<nalioth> Fabian: i recommend /mnt/whatever_U_want_2_call_it
<Fabian> nalioth, why do I need another mount point? what is the problem?
<nalioth> Fabian: then symlink it to your $homedir
<nalioth> Fabian: if you run that line, you'll make your win partition your home directory in linux (nad you will be in deep doodoo)
<Bicky> yes I've tried the special options
<trillian> Hi, relatively simple question: Is Ubuntu supposed to come with a c compiler?  I'm trying to install some program packages but the system is having no luck detecting cc or gcc or anything.
<Fabian> nalioth, ??? I don't make it my homedirectory!? My home directory is /home
<nalioth> trillian: install "build-essential"
<mindspin> Matthew_W sorry, no, hardware isnt my thing ;-)
<nalioth> Fabian: your home dir is /home/username (is your user name daten?
<Fabian> trillian, no, not be default, as i experienced
<trillian> nalioth: Thanks. What is it?
<Fabian> nalioth, no, it's fabian so /home/fabian
<nalioth> trillian: is a metapkg with gnu c compiler, and other stuff you need to build things
<nalioth> Fabian: then you gave your box another user home directory, which is still not too good
<Fabian> alright
<nalioth> Fabian: change the /home/daten to /mnt/whatever and then symlink /mnt/whatever into your homedir
<trillian> nalioth: Thank you. I'll try it right now.
<Bicky> this is quite a busy channel
<HappyFool> Fabian: (in your fstab line) what's the 'auto' option in field 4 for ? Did you maybe mean noauto? I've skimmed the man pages but can't find a reference to it
<nalioth> reka: need to borrow a hammer to make some space on that drive?
<nalioth> HappyFool: auto means mount when the machine starts, noauto means you have to issue "mount whatever/whatever"
<HappyFool> nalioth: hrm. ok, man fstab only has noauto
<reka> nalioth: ah.  so *that's* the problem then?  no space?
<Fabian> HappyFool, don't know anything about those options. Found them on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<nalioth> reka: idk. r u out of space?
<HappyFool> Fabian: ok, seems all right. i think 'auto' might be the default, but i guess having it will do no harm
<Fabian> ok
<reka> nalioth: well, the partitions use all the drive.  is that what you mean?
<nalioth> reka: not bein in your shoes (or vnc'd into your machine, i have no clue why you cant play with parted)
<goye2cz> anyone here have success installing a tascam us122 with ubuntu?
<nalioth> HappyFool: just saves having to issue "mount /path/to/whatever" by hand every time
<TheSquire> Hey guys
<HappyFool> nalioth: isn't 'auto' implicit ?
<TheSquire> I have a question
<mindspin> reka you can get information on your harddrives by using the command du
<makaveli0129> does anyone know where i can get a fairly small debian based live cd?
<mindspin> du = disk usage
<nalioth> HappyFool: 'noauto' is the default
<TheSquire> is ubuntu a good distro for kinda newbies? I've used fc2 before...
<nalioth> makaveli0129: damnsmalllinux.org
<makaveli0129> thank you
<ryan_> re: gparted/qparted, I had the same problem and  thought a google search stated that neither could resize an active partition/drive.  Must be unmounted
<nalioth> TheSquire: its the best for newbies
<HappyFool> nalioth: you sure? ;) cos i have a line like this: '/dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    ro,umask=000    0       0' and my ntfs partition is always mounted on boot
<TheSquire> nalioth: how so?
<Fabian> gotta reboot. cu later
<nalioth> reka: see what ryan sed, and pull out your liveCD
<trillian> TheSquire: I just installed Ubuntu about 2 hours ago and I have never used linux in my life. I like it.  It's not hard.
<nalioth> HappyFool: not sure, but i don't mess with NTFS at all
<reka> thanks ryan_
<ryan_> np
<HappyFool> nalioth: nothing to do with ntfs. i mean the auto/noauto thing
<xnoff> hey I've got a prob
<Rockett17> nice job trillian
<nalioth> HappyFool: and i havent owned a x86 box in over 3 years, so was helpin from memory
<Rockett17> welcome to the nix world
<TheSquire> trillian: cool, so the default installation is pretty easy and all?
* reka should've googled first :-/
<xnoff> I would like to install something, but I don't have gcc set up
<reka> xnoff: install buld-essentail
<nalioth> HappyFool: i'm not all that deep into what magic the distro does in the absense of variables
<Rockett17> apt-get install gcc
<HappyFool> nalioth: check 'man mount' under the '-a' option. i think 'auto' is the default, unless vfat is special
<reka> *buld-essential
<xnoff> actually it gives me a $PATH error when I ./configure
<trillian> TheSquire: Yes. There's nothing to it.  You put in the install disk (the ONE SINGLE install disk...yes) and follow the instructions on screen.
<Shachaf> Has eepro100 really worked for everybody here out of the box?
<mindspin> xnoff try installing binarys from the repositorie via apt-get
<Shachaf> I can't get it to work at all, DHCP or static, eepro100 or e100.
<TheSquire> trillian: sweet! how's package managment? pretty easy?
<trillian> TheSquire: I am a computer science major, but I wouldn't have to be.
<nalioth> xnoff: the package you need is "build-essential"
<trillian> TheSquire: It's very straightforward.
<xnoff> thanks guys
<nalioth> TheSquire: pkg mgmt is debian, so YES its easy
<nalioth> g2g
<TheSquire> nalioth: debian is apt, right?
<Rockett17> Debian rocks your socks.. i'll never got back to RedHat package management
<TheSquire> ya thats what i heard, liked it a lot better than rpm on fc
<jamesm> debian made apt
<TheSquire> right
<Rockett17> thus it runs better than apt-for-rpm
<xnoff> wait how do I install build-essential
<TheSquire> do you guys know anything about gentoo?
<TheSquire> heard thats pretty easy, too
<mindspin> sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<mindspin> oops  minus s
<HappyFool> TheSquire: i heard it helps if you like waiting for compiles to finish ;)
<mindspin> but why do want compile programs yerself while not knowing about package management?
<xnoff> ok, also I was told to uncomment universe lines in sources.list, and I think there is a command to update my apt, what is that?
<chombee> Can anyone tell me how to mount this USB hard-drive enclosure? I can't figure out which device to fdisk or mount. Here is the output of tail /var/log/messages as I turned the device on and off a couple of times: Jun 13 13:28:53 localhost kernel: Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...
<chombee> Jun 13 13:28:53 localhost kernel: scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<chombee> Jun 13 13:28:53 localhost kernel: usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage
<chombee> Jun 13 13:28:53 localhost kernel: USB Mass Storage support registered.
<chombee> Jun 13 13:28:53 localhost usb.agent[8612] :      usb-storage: loaded successfullyJun 13 13:31:00 localhost kernel: usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 2
<chombee> Jun 13 13:31:38 localhost kernel: usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3
<chombee> Jun 13 13:31:38 localhost kernel: scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<HappyFool> xnoff: sudo apt-get update
<chombee> Jun 13 13:31:39 localhost usb.agent[8996] :      usb-storage: already loaded
<chombee> Jun 13 13:37:30 localhost kernel: usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 3
<chombee> :
<reka> !flood
<ubotu> flood is, like, Head for the hills the flood has come! please use http://pastebin.com , http://ubuntu.pastebin.com or #flood here on freenode.
<HappyFool> chombee: please don't paste so much stuff
<Rockett17> nice split
<xnoff> thanks
<reka> netsplit?
<tuxie> hello. How d
<HappyFool> heh. course flooding don't matter if there's a netsplit ;)
<chombee> HappyFool - sorry. I didn't realise it would space it out so much
<Fabian> re
<TheSquire> happyfool: so gentoo is really slow?
<chombee> So anyway - it looks like it loaded to.. what device? uhci_hcd?
<HappyFool> TheSquire: i've never tried. i imagine that once everything is actually compiled, it's pretty fast ;)
<TheSquire> happyfool: the 'update everything with one command' thing sounds really good tho, but thats what apt is for, too, right?
<Rockett17> to install it takes an eon.. everything comiled from source
<Shachaf> TheSquire: It's not slow for me.
<Fabian> HappyFool, alright, got it mounted to /mnt/daten So how do I create that symlink now, that i got a directory in /home/username ???
<schlomo> Hi
<mindspin> TheSquire you have to compile everything yourself
<TheSquire> oh okay
<anacron> hello schlomo
<Shachaf> TheSquire: You can use binary packages wtih Gentoo, if you really want to.
<schlomo> does someone arrive to get his wifi card worky ?
<TheSquire> is it a good learning exp?
<schlomo> anacron : hi
<Fabian> schlomo, yes, just did it!
<anacron> schlomo: i did :)
<HappyFool> Fabian: ln -s /mnt/daten /home/fabian/windowsmount
<Rockett17> howver if ur gonna compile the whole bloody os.. u may as well continue compiling
<anacron> Fabian: :D me too! just an hour ago
<schlomo> especially a intel ipw2200 ?
<schlomo> :)
<anacron> bells don't ring on that one
<eazel7> hi ppl
<TheSquire> rockett17: true...dont really want that, just if i really feel like it
<eazel7> I need to install a ubuntu by bootstrapping, how can I do with the basedebs.tar?
<makaveli0129> i have a question: what kernel does the ubuntu cd use? For instance i want to set root as root=/dev/hdc2 in the boot parameter but what kernel would i put before that?
<schlomo> anacron :  using the ubuntu network tool ?
<BoD_SWAT> how can I create a symlink for a device (with udev stopped)? So that I may manually symlink my CD/DVD drive etc. ?
<Fabian> schlomo, sorry, hat realtek
<Rockett17> personally I never have the time to compile things from source when I can just apt-get them
<goye2cz> is there a checksum program included when I install ubuntu?
<Rockett17> unless it's apache
<Fabian> schlomo, just try to google! Something like: yourwlanchip wlan ubuntu, or similar
<makaveli0129> ?
<Rockett17> which I always compile out of habit
<HappyFool> makaveli0129: wouldn't it be easier to edit grub's /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<schlomo> Fabian : you configure it using network tool from ubuntu ?
<makaveli0129> happyfool: no i tried that i need to use ubuntu
<makaveli0129> cd
<Arakn0> hello , i've got a laptop but it has its CD-ROM and floppy-disk broken....and i want to install ubuntu...can i install it from using ethernet??? iit has windows 98 installed.
<goo> hello. How can I get the kde-bluetooth package on ubuntu?
<Fabian> schlomo, no, i did it using a wiki page ;)
<makaveli0129> happyfool: do u know the kernel image?
<chombee> Which device should I be looking at after turning on a USB enclosure? /var/log/messages seems to say it setup the device successfully, but I can't see the device name
<HappyFool> makaveli0129: oh, i see
<HappyFool> makaveli0129: no, sorry
<HappyFool> makaveli0129: what are you trying to do ?
<schlomo> Fabian : which one ?
<reka> Arakn0: you're making things harder for yourself, aren't you? :-)
<Fabian> schlomo, what is the manufacturer of your wlan chip?
<dr_willis> chombee,  check 'dmesg' output, or 'fdisk -l'
<mariusz> hi!, i'd like to use wdm as display manager together with icewm, now the question: where should i put things which suppose to autostart together with X session ? (help!)
<TheSquire> rockett17: the problem i had with packages in fc2 was that it took them forever to get an updated gaim package, so I ended up compiling it myself. hows the repository managed/updated?
<makaveli0129> happyfool: i need to boot into my ubuntu environment without a bootloader i just got done restoring a backup of the system after zeroing out my harddrive
<justin> mariusz: ~/.xsession
<scotth> anyone here with apache2 and suexec experience?  I need some help figuring out how to tell it the proper docroot
<HappyFool> makaveli0129: can't you perhaps use chroot ?
<mariusz> justin: is there a global config file for it?
<schlomo> Fabian : ipw2200 module
<schlomo> Fabian : intel
<Arakn0> well...i dint choose
<makaveli0129> happyfool: how would i do that?
<HappyFool> makaveli0129: well, first you need to get to a command prompt after booting off the CD
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> well they finally released FC4
<HappyFool> makaveli0129: i guess you can just use the live cd, that should work
<makaveli0129> happyfool: how would i boot off the cd
<chombee> "new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2" - is uhci_hcd the device name?
<makaveli0129> happyfool: i don't have a debian live cd all i have is gentoo and i already that one and it don't work
<justin> mariusz: depends on what you are trying to do
<Fabian> schlomo, a pcmcia or inbuilt?
<HappyFool> makaveli0129: so you don't have any ubuntu cd's ?
<anacron> schlomo is such a rude guy :(
<anacron> first he asks me, and then won't even listen
<makaveli0129> happyfool:i have the ubuntu install cd and that is it
<mariusz> justin: LOL :) I'd like to start gkrellm and rox as a Desktop for every user that logs in :>
<anacron> well that's not my problem, i'll go back to do some stuff ->
<schlomo> Fabian : inbuilt
<dr_willis> chombee,  mine prints out a message like --> SCSI device sdh: 490234752 512-byte hdwr
<schlomo> anacron : ??
<makaveli0129> happyfool: what would be the boot parameter to get into a command line?
<goye2cz> how do I do a checksum in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> chombee,  where sdh is the drives name, so sdh1 would be the first parthion
<anacron> schlomo: you asked me, and when i answered you won't even listen
<mjr> goye2cz, md5sum or sha1sum, for example
<justin> mariusz: you can change the default window manager/session manager with update-alternatives, and add a file in /etc/X11/Xsession.d/ for gkrellm
<magog> anyone got DR17 goin?
<anacron> schlomo: check your private msgs
<Fabian> schlomo, try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623
<schlomo> anacron : sorry didn't see
<goye2cz> mjr: are either of those in an app menu?
<mjr> goye2cz, probably not, they're command line apps
<schlomo> Fabian : nope I'm not using wpa
<schlomo> Fabian : but wep ;-)
<HappyFool> makaveli0129: i'm not sure. have you tried booting it, getting to the first install screen and then pressing Alt-F2 ? Or checking if there's a 'rescue' mode?
<mariusz> justin: o.k. thanks, i'll check that out :)
<xnoff> compiling tells me it can't find libncurses
<xnoff> does anyone know what that means?
<xnoff> I installed build-essentials
<xnoff> I installed build-essential
<Fabian> schlomo, then do it anyway, without installing the firmware. Just the driver part
<HappyFool> xnoff: means you need to install more stuff ;)
<justin> xnoff: why are you compiling something?
<GNULinuxer> I can't install a lot of apps, the md5sum is not matching ... any solutions?
<HappyFool> makaveli0129: just a moment
<magog> im trying to follow http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20216&page=1&pp=10 and get it installed, im at the point where i need to make that prefrences file but i dont know how
<xnoff> justin: kismet
<makaveli0129> happyfool: no i haven't tried pressing alt f2 at the install screen i will try that right now
<schlomo> Fabian : ok I will check
<schlomo> Fabian : thanks
<HappyFool> makaveli0129: ah-ha!
<xnoff> justin: I don't think they have a package
<HappyFool> makaveli0129: according to this page: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/ReleaseNotes504/document_view   -- there's a rescue mode in the install process
<mjr> GNULinuxer, see topic
<Fabian> schlomo, for further help try google: ipw2200 ubuntu
<xnoff> HappyFool: what do I need to install?
<justin> xnoff: something wrong with the kismet package that you already have?
<xnoff> I don't have a kismet package
<justin> xnoff: yes you do
<xnoff> where?
<HappyFool> xnoff: kismet is in hoary universe. not that i know what kismet is ;)
<HappyFool> makaveli0129: when you boot the install CD, can you see a 'rescue' option of any sort
<magog> will someone help me?
<dr_willis> magog,  depends on the question.
<Razor-X> hmmmm
<xnoff> justin: for powerpc too?
<Razor-X> what's wrong with LaTeX?
<xnoff> oops sorry that was for happyfool
<magog> im trying to follow http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20216&page=1&pp=10 and get it installed, im at the point where i need to make that prefrences file but i dont know how
<Fabian> can anyone explain me a little part of /etc/network/interfaces ???
<HappyFool> xnoff: not a clue, sorry
<Razor-X> well, first of all, is us.archive.ubuntu down?
<HappyFool> xnoff: you have searched for it in synaptic (or using apt-cache), haven't you?
<makaveli0129> happyfool: i don't have that distro of ubuntu
<HappyFool> xnoff: and you do have 'universe' enabled
<HappyFool> makaveli0129: doh
<HappyFool> makaveli0129: ok, let's try the Alt-F2 thing then
<magog> i need to make a few files, but in the file browser i dont have permissions and im confused, i know i have to do it from the commandline but i dont know how,  know its noobish but ide appreciate the help
<raptoid> hi dudes..
<raptoid> help me..
<justin> xnoff: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&version=all&exact=1&keywords=kismet
<raptoid> raptoid@ubuntu:~$ sudo -s
<raptoid> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0644, should be 0440
<Razor-X> magog: gtksu gedit /etc/apt/preferences
<raptoid> raptoid@ubuntu:~$ sudo -s -H
<basti__> hello
<FR500> hello
<raptoid> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0644, should be 0440
<raptoid> raptoid@ubuntu:~$
<raptoid> ?
<raptoid> raptoid@ubuntu:~$ sudo -s -H
<raptoid> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0644, should be 0440
<raptoid> ?
<basti__> can someone help me to get my 5.1 NVidia SOund to run?
<raptoid> help me
<FR500> so gdesklets don't work for me in ubuntu, andy ideas on why?
<justin> raptoid: /etc/sudoers is mode 0644, should be 0440
<djm62> raptoid: we all saw the first time....
<Razor-X> justin: and how would you edit that without sudo access, hmmm?
<raptoid> i dont no
<raptoid> ?
<Razor-X> ;)
<djm62> boot from livecd
<Razor-X> yeah, or a floppy distro
<magog> Razor-X, command not found
<Fabian> how do i deactivate, that stupid clock syncronizing with some ubuntu server????
<HappyFool> or in rescue mode ;)
<xnoff> LOL
<xnoff> ok I found it
<xnoff> pardon my ignorance
<raptoid> help meee
<djm62> raptoid: do you have the ubuntu livecd?
<Razor-X> magog: don't you know the gtk sudo command?
<reka> Arakn0: iirc, you can do an install with floppies (i'm not certain though).  best option is to just buy a $5 drive.
<reka> Razor-X: are you asking?
<reka> magog: sudo gedit /etc/apt/preferences
<goye2cz> checking again, anyone have any success with installing a tascam us122?
<raptoid> djm62, no
<xnoff> HappyFool: that's ok, but I just got an md5sum error...
<djm62> raptoid: any livecd?
<HappyFool> xnoff: us archives are broken
<Razor-X> reka: i'm asking about Ubuntu's downtime, it seems
<raptoid> no
<xnoff> HappyFool: does this mean I have to manually instlal that componant
* magog is a noob, but im learning
<raptoid> djm62, no
<xnoff> HappyFool: so use a foreign one?
<HappyFool> xnoff: in /etc/apt/sources.list, change us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com
<chombee> all I get is "usb-storage: device found at 2", can't figure the device name to use
<xnoff> HappyFool: thanks
<reka> Razor-X: ah, yeah i think us.archive has been sporadic
<chombee> it's using SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage
<raptoid> help me
<basti__> no idea?
<HappyFool> raptoid: boot into rescue mode and change the permissions of /etc/sudoers
<magog> ok how do you make one like that but specifying the file extension...for instance the .dekstop i need to make
<Fabian> how do i deactivate, that stupid clock syncronizing with some ubuntu server????
<HappyFool> raptoid: chmod 600 /etc/sudoers
<raptoid> "chmod 0440"
<raptoid> ?
<raptoid> ok HappyFool
<HappyFool> raptoid: sorry
<djm62> raptoid: yeah 0440
<HappyFool> raptoid: you were right
<raptoid> ok thanks
<djm62> raptoid: you happy enough to get into rescue mode?
<HappyFool> makaveli0129: you getting anywhere?
<reka> magog: fyi, linux doesn't need extensions.  to put one, just name the file with the extension e.g. "file.ext"
<chx> I have changed the control file for a .deb , how could I rebuild it?
<Fabian> how do i deactivate, that stupid clock syncronizing with some ubuntu server????
<HappyFool> Fabian: please don't repeat your question quite so often
<richard> I'm getting an MD5sum mismatch off an 'apt-get install mbmon' from the us mirror.  Is this a US mirror problem?
* basti__ feels ignored
<magog> ok, so do it in text editor like anything else than save as and name it the .extension i need?
<reka> Fabian: right-click ->adjust?
<Fabian> HappyFool, i want it to stop!!! ;)
<reka> magog: yep
* HappyFool represses the obvious response
<magog> ty, i appreciate your patience with my stupid questions
<bob2> richard: yes
<caonex> how can i install ubuntu from a .iso in a partition other than the root will be one?
<bob2> dont use it
<reka> magog: you're learning, it's acceptable.
<magog> at least im learning, i learn new stuff every day that makes me love linux more and more
<bob2> caonex: you can't install from a .iso on disk
<magog> reka, yup
<reka> magog: that's a good approach :-)
<raz> Anyone got K3B working under ubuntu?
<bob2> lots of people have
<Fabian> reka: as far as i can see everythings deactivated.... but it still keeps syncronising at the startup
<xnoff> HappyFool: so my app installed... how do I open it now?
<Rockett17> I installed it by enabling the root account>> installing it>> running the root set-up and then disabling the root set-up
<Rockett17> root account^
<HappyFool> xnoff: never used kismet ;)
<xnoff> HappyFool: should it be in the menu though?
<raz> bob2, so it's not only for KDE?
<HappyFool> xnoff: you can find out what files it's installed using synaptic
<HappyFool> xnoff: some apps appear there, some don't
<HappyFool> xnoff: at a guess, try starting a terminal, and type kismet<Enter>
<chombee> Any know a good channel I should join for support with USB devices?
<HappyFool> chombee: what device is it?
<reka> Fabian: hmm.  i'm not certain if this is actually what you want, but you could do this to disable it: http://ubuntuguide.org/#synchronizingclocktooslow
<Shachaf> Well, I'm booting to the Ubuntu live CD to see if the networking will work there. If it does, what would the relevant settings be that I should use in my Ubuntu installation?
<chombee> HappyFool - 3.5" external HD enclosure, bytetec ME-740
<vladuz976> hey there, is it true that ubuntu disables root by default?
<Rockett17> yes
<reka> Fabian: it might also be that you've enabled UTC in the clock prefs.
<chombee> vladuz976 - yes, it uses sudo
<Shachaf> vladuz976: Yes.
<Shachaf> vladuz976: You can use sudo, though.
<HappyFool> chombee: and what ubuntu are you running ? 5.04 (hoary) ? on a conventional intel/amd pc ?
<reka> Fabian: disregard my last comment :-) UTC is unix time
<chombee> HappyFool - yes
<magog> ive done everything flawlessly like told from http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20216&page=1&pp=10 BUT i cant connect to deb http://soulmachine.net/debian unstable/ which is the repository that has DR17
<chombee> well, an IBM laptop
<djm62> Universal Time Central...from the french
<reka> actually, no it's not ... i was right the first tmime
<djm62> because greenwich mean time is too parochial
<HappyFool> chombee: and it's not auto-mounted when you plug it in?
<trillian> I downloaded and decompressed build-essential but I don't think it's installed.  Forgive me, I'm new at this.
<djm62> (and we all know, earth is at the centre of the universe ;) )
* trillian swears she is not a moron.
<vladuz976> i heard you can't browse files in nautilus and stuff
<chombee> HappyFool - no, doesn't seem to be, I don't see it anywhere
<HappyFool> trillian: you should need to download and decompress it -- just apt-get install it
<magog> can anyone else connect to deb http://soulmachine.net/debian unstable/ maybe im doing it wrong......or maybe theres another repo
<Shachaf> vladuz976: What do you mean?
<reka> a female in #ubuntu.  that's a rare sight.
<djm62> trillian: did you manually download it, rather than using a package tool?
<HappyFool> trillian: should *not* need to
<HappyFool> chombee: hrm
<Shachaf> vladuz976: What would be the point if you couldn't?
<djm62> trillian: apt-get install build-essential
<HappyFool> chombee: ok, let's try mounting it manually
<djm62> reka: not that rare...
<HappyFool> chombee: let me just plug in my memory stick and see where it appears ....
<chombee> HappyFool - dmesg and /var/log/messages seem to show the device being detected, but not mounted, and no device name
<reka> djm62: really? can you name others?
<squinn> Question of convience for #ubuntu.
<HappyFool> chombee: it'll probably be /dev/sda1 or something
<vladuz976> in #fedora they tell me those things
<trillian> HappyFool: I already dl'd in manually.  apt-get install... I can ruin that from the command prompt?
<djm62> reka: honestly, I don't keep track....not my bag ;)
<vladuz976>  iwas  considering ubuntu
<HappyFool> trillian: yip
<trillian> HappyFool: run, even
<squinn> Uh, everytime I need to boot my computer up, I need to login then type "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" and "sudo ifup wlan0" to start web
<squinn> is there an easier way to have those commands performed on boot?
<HappyFool> Triffid_Hunter: see what djm62 said earlier. 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<chombee> HappyFool - Unable to open /dev/sda
<bob2> squinn: so, put ndiswrapper in /etc/modules
<reka> djm62: :-)  i didn't mean it that way...
<squinn> ah ok
<Fabian> reka, what exactly disables "sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/service_name" ???? In the document you pointed out, it just sais "disable boot-up service"
<djm62> Triffid_Hunter: also, apt-get build-dep packagename
<reka> Fabian: i'd first see if you've enabled UTC in the clock's prefs.
<HappyFool> chombee: /dev/sda1, not /dev/sda -- and you need to mount it (err, maybe you know how to mount devices?)
<squinn> okay, bob2 ..but after i do that, how can i get boot to "ifup wlan0"?
<trillian> HappyFool: blimey that was easy. deleting weird crap I did previously.... thanks ^_^
<Xosgyz> Anyone have any experience setting up LVM on initial installation?
<Fabian> reka, nope i haven't
<djm62> Triffid_Hunter: ie, if you have a gnome/gtk package to build, apt-get build-dep gaim would probably get most of what you need....
<reka> Fabian: topic title: "Synchronizing clock to ntp.ubuntulinux.org"
<chombee> HappyFool -  I was trying to use fdisk to see what partitions are on the device, I can't try to mount it without the partition name
<HappyFool> trillian: fwiw, build-essential is just a fake package which depends on gcc, g++ and make (possibly others)
<HappyFool> chombee: hrm, good idea
<HappyFool> chombee: did you sudo ?
<HappyFool> chombee: 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda' ?
<chombee> HappyFool - sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<trillian> HappyFool: Then I may have to do something further.  I'll see if thsi does what I need itto.
<vladuz976> hey do you guys think ubuntu is a good distro for me as a newbie?
<chombee> HappyFool - with -l it gives no output
<HappyFool> chombee: sub-optimal
<mdke> vladuz976, we are biased, but yes
<djm62> vladuz976: yeah...
<Seveas> gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooodevening #ubuntu!
<mdke> greetings
<HappyFool> chombee: how many files do you see if you do ls -l /dev/sd?     ?
<Seveas> </robin williams>
<HappyFool> (the ? is part of the command ;)
<vladuz976> mdke, yes biased, but seriously is it userfriendly?
<chombee> HappyFool - No such file or directory
<mdke> vladuz976, extremely. I am not aware of any that are easier to use :)
<HappyFool> chombee: um
<Seveas> vladuz976, yes, very userfriendly and newbie-friendly
<HappyFool> chombee: so /dev/sda doesn't even exist ?
<metzen> im not biased (i dont use ubuntu), and i say it would be a great place to start
<vladuz976> mdke, mandrake?
<mdke> vladuz976, also the community is good and there is plenty of help
<dr_willis> userfriendly = a term that means very little these days
<Soft-ware> hey all
<dr_willis> :P
<mdke> vladuz976, i haven't used mandrake much
<Soft-ware> does anyone have a working apt-get source.list
<raptoid> raptoid@ubuntu:~$ sudo -s -H
<raptoid> Password:
<raptoid> raptoid is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<dr_willis> ubuntu's homepage and wiki and channels do have some VERY good docs and advice.
<raptoid> help me
<mdke> vladuz976, but the best thing with linux is to pick a good distro, then stick with it, and you learn :)
<raptoid> offf
<Seveas> Soft-ware, paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<vladuz976> mdke, can all the dbian apy get be used
<infralite> hello, is it possible to upgrade from 4.10 to the current stable version?
<HappyFool> chombee: if you do 'cat /proc/scsi/scsi', do you see an 'Attached devices' line ?
<djm62> raptoid: has someone messed with your system?
<Seveas> vladuz976, with care...
<bob2> raptoid: login as the first user who was created during the install
<Soft-ware> Seveas, what is this?
<reka> infralite: yep, someone has the onle-line update...
<bob2> raptoid: then run 'sudo adduser raptoid admin'
<Seveas> Soft-ware, that is a url to a working sources.list
<mdke> vladuz976, you can't use all the debian packages, but the apt system is the same yes
<Xosgyz> Is it possible to setp LVM from the installation CD?
<reka> *one-line
<bob2> infralite: of course
<Shachaf> Hmm. Neither Ubuntu nor its live CD recognize my eepro100, even though other distributions do.
<vladuz976> mdke, so so ubuntu is a good one to pick? how long has it been for you?
<Soft-ware> oh ok gracias amigo
<infralite> ah, online update?
<chombee> HappyFool - doesn't look like /dev/sda exists
<bob2> Shachaf: e100 is the driver it would use
<bob2> infralite: or from the hoary cd
<infralite> no need to download cd?
<mdke> vladuz976, about 6 months i guess
<infralite> hmm
<bob2> infralite: of course
<mdke> hey bob2
<Seveas> infralite, only 1 cd: to install it :)
<HappyFool> chombee: so i see. to repeat from earlier: if you do 'cat /proc/scsi/scsi', do you see an 'Attached devices' line ?
<infralite> hehe
<Seveas> but after that it's infinetly updtaable via internet
<Shachaf> bob2: I know.
<mdke> bob2, you were helping me with my debian system the other day, glad to say that it is now workind :D
<mdke> d/g
<Shachaf> bob2: I tried both eepro100 and e100.
<infralite> ah, i thought that old versions would become unsupported
<chombee> HappyFool '$ cat /proc/scsi/scsi' gives 'Attached devices:'
<Shachaf> bob2: With DHCP and static IP.
* infralite dances :)
<HappyFool> chombee: is that it?
<Soft-ware> Seveas, well man there is 2 source.list listed there which one i take the first one or the second one?
<djm62> infralite: they do eventually....but I think hoary has until 2006 at the earliest
<HappyFool> chombee: i mean, does it list any devices there ?
<chombee> HappyFool - yeah, looks like no scsi devices
<infralite> would i upgrade through synaptic or apt?
<Fabian> reka, there is no service_name in my /etc/init.d
<HappyFool> chombee: suboptimal
<Seveas> Soft-ware, hehe, you never used a pastebin right?
<infralite> or is there another means?
<Seveas> Soft-ware, take the first one
<Fabian> hi Seveas
<Seveas> hi Fabian
<chombee> HappyFool - i see this in dmesg: scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<Fabian> got my wlan card up and running! :D
<reka> Fabian: see the topic links before that line? http://ubuntuguide.org/#permanentlydisableenableboot-upservices
<Seveas> great!
<djm62> infralite: you would need to change your sources.list, then apt-get dist-upgrade, and that's that
<Soft-ware> Seveas, thanks dude and no i never used the pastebin hehe sorry
<mdke> Seveas, btw, there is also http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ExampleConffiles for model sources.lists :D
<infralite> ah
<Seveas> mdke, thanks, didn't know that one yet
<djm62> infralite: when breezy is released, there will be clear instructions on how to update on the web, telling you what to change
<reka> Fabian: actually, you might want to ask Seveas.  i'm not completely sure if that will fix your prob.
<Fabian> reka, yep see that one! can't chmod it if there is no such thing as /etc/init.d/service_name
<mdke> Fabian, that is a bad way to disable boot services
<infralite> djm62: then onto hoary for now
<HappyFool> chombee: can you put the output of dmesg up here: http://rafb.net/paste/
<Seveas> fabbione, what are you trying to do?
<djm62> infralite: I'm using it...it's good :)
<HappyFool> chombee: tell me the URL when you're done
<infralite> djm62: lol
<Fabian> alright then: Seveas, how do i disable that clock syncronizing with some ubuntu server on boot-up?
<mdke> Fabian, there is a program that you can install if you wish to disable boot services, it is called Bootup Manager, you can find it on the forums
<Fabian> mdke: what's the better way?
<infralite> i'm happy with ubuntu too, no need to convince me :)
<mdke> Fabian, otherwise, just uninstall ntpdate
<HappyFool> chombee: i googled for your drive model and got 0 hits -- you said it's a bytetec ME-740 ?
<Seveas> Fabian, chmod 000 /etc/init.d/ntpdate
<reka> Fabian: you replace "service_name" with the service you are trying to disable. in this case, it's "ntpdate"
<Fabian> reka, ah i see! :D
<reka> Fabian: you've just learnt the shortcomings of ubguide!
<FR500> reka, why not using BUM?
<infralite> djm62: so dist-upgrade doesn't exist for now?
<mdke> this method of disabling boot services is against debian policy
<mdke> Seveas, reka ^^
<Fabian> reka, i reckon I'm pretty fast learning! I got ubuntu since three days and never used linux before! :D
<djm62> infralite: dist-upgrade exists, and you are free to use breezy, but it isn't recommended
<HappyFool> mdke: please teach us the true way, oh master :-)
<reka> FR500: probably cos i have no idea what it is. L-/
<Seveas> mdke, yeah, update-rc.d is the preferred way :)
<Seveas> update-rc.d ntpdate remove
<mdke> Fabian, you can get a nice program to do it, here: http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html
<mdke> yeah that way is good too
<infralite> djm62: hmm, but can't i get a dst-upgrade for hoary? i'm using an earlier version
<FR500> reka, it's a graphical too for doing that
<infralite> *dist
<chombee> HappyFool - http://rafb.net/paste/results/oHTXyG26.html I couldn't find any Linux stuff about it on google, hold on
<mdke> HappyFool, i'm not being anal, it is just not recommended
<reka> FR500: ah, cheers.
<raz> Anyone knows how to change the font of K3B?..
<djm62> infralite: oh, yeah...look on the wiki for warty->hoary instructions, and be prepared for some downloading
<HappyFool> mdke: sorry, i meant that semi-seriously
<HappyFool> mdke: as in, what do you recommend
<mdke> HappyFool, see the introduction section at http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bumdocs.html
<infralite> djm62: ah, ok. thanks :D that was all i wanted
<Fabian> Seveas, i just did chomd it. So that's bad? what else instead?
<chombee> HappyFool - Bytecc ME-740
<Seveas> chombee, /dev/sdb doesn't work?
<basti__> hello, I have Ubuntu with ESD Sound as Standartm is that normal?
<Seveas> Fabian, chown isn't that bad
<chombee> Seveas - no, nor sdc, sdd
<mdke> Fabian, that has some bad effects, but if in the future you want it to work, and have problems with it, just reinstall ntpdate
<Seveas> Fabian, the official way is update-rc.d ntpdate remove
<chombee> Seveas - I did sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<HappyFool> Seveas: he doesn't have any /dev/sd? files
<Seveas> chombee, just du sudo fdisk -l
<Fabian> Seveas, where is the difference?
<djm62> infralite: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<infralite> ah, you're fater than me :P
<Seveas> Fabian, fdisk -l will list *all* available partitions
<infralite> *faster
<mdke> Fabian, it is explained here: http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bumdocs.html
<HappyFool> Seveas: wow. didn't know that
<HappyFool> Seveas: also, /proc/scsi/scsi doesn't list any 'attached devices'
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> usb_storage is loaded?
<chombee> Seveas - all I got is hda1,2,5,6. Strangely hda2 is 'W96 Ext'd (LBA)'. Bizarre
<HappyFool> Seveas: yeah, see http://rafb.net/paste/results/oHTXyG26.html
<Seveas> basti__, yes, ESD is standard
<basti__> Seveas, my 5.1 Sound doesn work
<basti__> only stereo
<Seveas> chombee, that's not bizarre
<HappyFool> chombee: it's just an extended partition -- 5 and 6 are elements of that extended partition
<Fabian> Seveas, i get en error message when doint "update-rc.d ntpdate remove"
<mdke> Fabian, that is because you did the chmod
<Seveas> basti__, look at wiki.ubuntu.com , go to HoarySoundProblems
<chombee> Seveas, happyFool - but why the win?
<Fabian> mdke, how to undo?
<HappyFool> chombee: dunno. it doesn't matter ;) cos it's not helping you find your usb drive
<Seveas> chombee, that's how fdisk calls extended partitions
<Seveas> Fabian, which error?
<basti__> okay
<peter2> i have a problem installing an upgrade for firefox through smart upgrade synaptic
<chombee> HappyFool, Seveas - okay. I just thought it was suspicous. I tried mounting that partition earlier, not good
<mdke> Fabian, you need to change the permissions back.
<Seveas> chombee, can you see the device with lshw?
<mdke> Fabian, but it is probably easier to leave it now
<Seveas> and lsusb?
<anacron> would somebody help me install stepmania?
<Fabian> Seveas, update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/ntpdate exists during rc.d purg (use -f to force)
<Seveas> hmm, ah stupid me
<Razor-X> I don't think there's any hard in removing your deb cache, is there?
<Seveas> remove doesn't work...
<Fabian> what else?
<Seveas> you have to give it a different argument
<peter2> can someone have a look at this ?
<Seveas> that's why I always do the chmod trick :D
<peter2> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libc/libcairo/libcairo1_0.3.0-1_i386.deb
<peter2>   MD5Sum mismatch
<Razor-X> *anything wrong
<anacron> peter2: topic
<Seveas> peter2, look at the topic
<Seveas> peter2: To switch to a working mirror type the following:  sudo sed -e 's/us.archive/archive/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update
<mdke> is that problem in the topic?
<Seveas> Razor-X, apt-get clean will clean it out for you
<anacron> Seveas: have you binded button for that :D
<peter2> tx
<mdke> aha
<Fabian> Seveas, so what do i do now?
<concept10> Seveas, I come from a Red Hat based world.  How do I list my services in the current run level.  No ckconfig...
<Seveas> anacron, for the sed thing: yes
<anacron> :D
<anacron> it was just too fast
<Seveas> concept10, ls /etc/rc2.d/S*
<mdke> concept10, there is no tool sadly
<Seveas> Fabian, well, since you did the chmod trick already: nothing :)
<wulfepup> Ok.. so i followed the instructions in the wiki for sound (Restricted Formats) so that I'd be able to use mp3 and dvd ....but the ALSA and the OSS still give me an error when I test it. (after a reboot)
<mdke> concept10, but you can install a gui frontend which helps: http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html
<Fabian> Seveas, how would i set back the permissions?
<chombee> Seveas - I see a couple of things, my USB bus with driver=uhci_hcd, a scsi with configuration: driver=usb-storage, logical name scsi1
<Fabian> chmod +x /etc/inti.d/ntpdate???
<Seveas> Fabian, chmod 744 /etc/init.d/ntpdate
<anacron> hey anyone, stepmania guide for me?
<concept10> mdke, I will be working with Amarath to help port the Fedora tool over to ubuntu
<sniff> hi does anybody know which ports gaim uses to recieve files
<Fabian> Seveas, and then the other remove-thing would work?
<mdke> concept10, you don't like that frontend?
<Seveas> Fabian, no
<wulfepup> "Failed to construct pipeline blah blah"
<chombee> Seveas - man lshw says that the command does not detect USB or firewire devices
<djm62> sniff: depends on the protocol, I think...
<Seveas> the remove thing will not work at all
<Fabian> Seveas, lol... ;)
<Dilkes> i have just installed ubuntu on my pc and  was looking for an achitectural drawing progam ,does any one have any ideas
<sniff> where did i find that protocol?
<HappyFool> chombee: yeah, but evidently it detects scsi devices (which is how linux is seeing your usb drive)
<concept10> mdke, BUM?
<djm62> sniff: live up to your name...creative use of netstat ;)
<chombee> Seveas - it also says virtual SCSI interfaces for USB mass storage are not detected properly
<mdke> concept10, yes
<anacron> Dilkes: gentoofiles.org, there's a plenty of good software
<Seveas> Fabian, update-rc.d -f remove ntpdate
<Seveas> Fabian, that'll work
<djm62> sniff: the protocols are mostly proprietary and undocumented, sadly
<concept10> mdke, you wrote that?
<mdke> concept10, no
<concept10> mdke, I havent used it yet.  Can it restart services?
<HappyFool> what's with these ubuntu app names. bum and smeg. eish ;)
<mdke> concept10, sure
<Fabian> Seveas, and that is the proper way to do?
<mdke> concept10, i think ;)
<Seveas> Fabian, yes
<mdke> concept10, if not, i'm sure it would not be difficult to add that functionality
<djm62> smeg...perfectly respectable brand ;)
<mark> buenasd
<mark> :_p
<peter2> seveas, what does the line do you gave a while ago ?
<Seveas> HappyFool, the ubutu folks didn't make up these names
<anatole> anyone knows What is the location of the directory of C header files  ?
<KarlosII> rotflol
<HappyFool> Seveas: i guessed as much ;)
<anatole> vmware install is asking
<KarlosII> http://ak.bluestreak.com//adv/msuml/%5E4765/%5E266678/Linux_711_336x280.swf?clickTag=http%3A%2F%2Fadserver%2Eadtech%2Ede%3A80%2Fadlink%7C340%7C114446%7C1%7C171%7CAdId%3D329570%3BBnId%3D1%3Bitime%3D687944724%3Bku%3D251006%3Bkey%3Dbottom%3Bnodecode%3Dyes%3Blink%3Dhttp%3A%2F%2Fs0b%2Ebluestreak%2Ecom%2Fix%2Ee%3Ftr%26s%3D363304%26a%3D266678%26u%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww%252Emicrosoft%252Ecom%252Fuk%252Fgetthefacts%252Fdefault%252Emspx
<Seveas> peter2, it'll make you switch to a good ubuntu mirror
<KarlosII> oops
<Fabian> Seveas, ya sure it's not update-rc.d -f ntpdate remove?
<KarlosII> sry
<Seveas> KarlosII, use tinyurl man :)
<Seveas> Fabian, i said that :)
<anatole> /usr/src/linux/include is the default but they are not there
<Fabian> Seveas, nope you changed remove and ntpdate! ;)
<Seveas> anatole, aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<chombee> HappyFool, Seveas - do you think I need to mount scsi1? I think the device probably has multiple partitions, but fdisk finds nothing on /dev/scsi or /dev/scsi1
<Seveas> Fabian, ah mixup :|
<Dilkes> anacron I tried gentoofiles.org. Is there a typo in the name? It doesn't come up.
<wulfepup> Ok.. so i followed the instructions in the wiki for sound (Restricted Formats) so that I'd be able to use mp3 and dvd ....but the ALSA and the OSS still give me an error when I test it. (after a reboot) "Failed to construct pipeline blah blah"
<Fabian> Seveas, yep! ;) needs sudo, right?
<HappyFool> chombee: i think that 'scsi1' is an internal name only
<Seveas> wulfepup, Ubuntu uses esd, not raw also or deprecated oss
<mark> que onda
<Seveas> Fabian, of course :)
<mark> hablen alguna wea
<mark> :p
<Seveas> mark, english please
<Fabian> done
<mark> OK
<peter2> do i need to do this all the time now ?
<mark>  hi
<Seveas> peter2, no just this once
<wulfepup> Seveas: Yes, I'm aware of that.. but the wiki has details for enabling the others, since some apps use them...
<djm62> mark: espanol? there is #ubuntu-es if you prefer :)
<anatole> KarlosII: but wtf
<wulfepup> So I followed the instructions to find no change
<iggy_> hello i have a question can i intall a lamp on a ubuntu desktop envoirment
<moparfan90> anyone use fedora core 4??
<Seveas> wulfepup, if you want to use raw also, you should disable esd
<peter2> Thanks Seveas, you been a great help these last days for me :)
<anatole> isn't negative advertisement illegal?
<Seveas> moparfan90, look at the channel name...
<wulfepup> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<djm62> Seveas: is dmix derecommended?
<Seveas> oh yes, and i am forced to uce FC at work. I hate it
<HappyFool> iggy_: sure. just be careful not to knock it over. screwing the lamp into the case might help
<Seveas> djm62, in fact dmix will be the default for breezy
<iggy_> :D
<djm62> anatole: not if it poses as research...
<moparfan90> i know. just wanted to know if any tried it.
<ubotu> ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT has landed!
<raz> -_-
<Seveas> iggy_, sudo aptitude install libapache2-mod-php4 mysql-server
<anacron> Dilkes: try google
<Dilkes> i have just installed ubuntu on my pc and  was looking for an achitectural drawing progam ,does any one have any ideas?
<djm62> Seveas: ah, good...one more thing I can forget how to do in linux ;)
<iggy_> then i am gonna folllow the lamp wiki for aubuntu server
<HappyFool> iggy_: apache2, mysql and php (or python / perl) are all available via synaptic
<sniff> hi does anybody know which ports gaim for files uses
<Stew2> I'm trying to help a friend out.... I was hoping for more :)
<djm62> Stew2: specifically architecture?
<anatole> oic
<Fabian> Seveas, is there a good antivirus for linux which is free?
<Seveas> Fabian, clamav
<djm62> Stew2: there are some structured drawing programs, and some CAD tools, and 3d modellers
<anatole> antivirus? an antivirus is needed for linux?
<chombee> Seveas - lshw is sort of cool, doesn't the Device Manager do the same thing though?
<Fabian> Seveas, clamav? is that a package included in ubuntu?
<djm62> Stew2: but I think architecture is as yet unfilled :-/
<anacron> how many viruses there is for linux?
<Seveas> anatole, well, if you run a mailserver and wnat to provide a service to windows-running clients :)
<anatole> :D
<Seveas> Fabian, no idea, never tried to use it
<anacron> :D
<anatole> :D
<Seveas> anacron, some...
<anacron> Seveas: good point
<Fabian> Seveas, lol, what do you use?
<HappyFool> anacron: 12, i think. mcafee has a list
<Seveas> Fabian, good sense
<Seveas> so no antivirus
<anacron> HappyFool: ok, but isn't those that kind you have to execute them yourself before they start working?
<anacron> kind of*
<HappyFool> anacron: not a clue
<anatole> Seveas: i installed the package... what is the location for them?
<Fabian> Seveas, there are several packages with clamav in there name in synaptic, and one actually called clamav
<anatole> vmware still can't find it
<Stew2> djm62, anacron THanks!
<Seveas> anatole, then mke the symlink yourself
<dooglus> peter2: are you there?
<peter2> yes i am
<Fabian> anyone knows about clamav?
<peter2> whats up ?
<Mahl> ugh easy fast question...i managed to mess up the gnome panel menus...whats the command for getting the theme manager up
<djm62> Stew2: http://www.tenlinks.com/CAD/products/LINUX.HTM
<thotypous> Mahl, gnome-theme-manager
<Amaranth> Mahl: gnome-theme-manager? :)
<peter2> dooglus ?
<Mahl> ofcourse
<raz> Anyone knows how to change the font of K3B under ubuntu/gnome?
<djm62> Stew2: looks like I typed too soon...there are some mentioned there
<Mahl> is there any way i can reinstall the old menus...?
<Fabian> Seveas, is that ClamAv AntiVirus Server?????
<Amaranth> Mahl: sudo apt-get --reinstall install gnome-menus
<Seveas> Fabian, apt-cache search clamav
<Seveas> Fabian, that'll show one-line descriptions too
<netmonk> anyone having problems with you usb and the latest kernel from ubuntu?
<dooglus> peter2: I was wondering what happened to your original account.  What happens when you try to log into Gnome with it?
<magog> could someone that has got e17 to run please spare me a little time, pm me? ive done everything stated in the forum but havent been able to get it goin
<Mahl> great!
<SeamusLP> netmonk:  Are you running hoary?
<raptoid> hi dudes..
<netmonk> yes
<Stew2> djm62, THat's cool. the structured drawing programs, what do you recommend?
<peter2> it craches and I get back to gnome log-in screen
<netmonk> yese SeamusLP
<Fabian> alright
<raptoid> i need example full packages sources.list ?
<raptoid> help
<Seveas> raptoid: Example config files can be found at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ExampleConffiles
<djm62> Stew2: I'm no expert, but dia is nice for normal diagrams, and inkscape is good for vector illustrations
<peter2> Seveas tried to help me out on that one to no avail, had to create a new user
<raptoid> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com change to http://archive.ubuntu.com
<raptoid> correct ?
<SeamusLP> netmonk:  That's rather strange, hoary updates are security updates
<Seveas> raptoid, correct
<SeamusLP> netmonk:  You may want to file a bug report
<chombee> HappyFool, Seveas - looks like we're out of leads, do you think the device is simply unsupported?
<netmonk> SeamusLP,yesterday updated the kernel and wont recognize the usb flash memory but it works with the old kernel
<lsuactiafner> what about a CASE tool to draw use-case diagrams ect?
<djm62> Stew2: I have no idea what architecture involves, so best to give those a shot and then ask "like dia, but more X and less Y": for the most part that will be free
<dooglus> peter2: that's very odd.  I would have thought that by simply renaming all your files and directories out of the way you could have fixed it.
<netmonk> SeamusLP, where do i do that?
<slept> how does ubotu learn ? where can I read more about that ?
<dooglus> peter2: I guess by now you have the 'peter2' account all set up right anyway, right?
<lsuactiafner> slept http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki
<HappyFool> chombee: not sure. that thing about 'virtual <something> not detected properly' sounded a bit funny
<SeamusLP> netmonk:  You've rebooted since yesterday, right?  Kernel changes don't take place until reboot
<HappyFool> chombee: however, i am out of ideas
<netmonk> SeamusLP, yes ;)
<orhs> hey all! how do i install a .tar.bz2 file?    (iam installing clearlooks
<Mahl> that didnt work Amarath
<chombee> HappyFool - that's just the lshw command doesn't detect USB Mass storage devices that pose as virtual scsi devices
<Stew2> djm62, Not a flow chart or diagram program. Something more like autocad, or at least a 'structured drawing program', meaning a drawing program that has rulers, so things can be drawn out to scale.
<peter2> yes I do :)
<Mahl> my menus are still gone
<Seveas> orhs, clearlooks is installed already
<dooglus> orhs: "sudo apt-get install clearlooks"
<Mahl> I eh,...managed to delete some of the entries manually
<Fabian> anyone knows how to update clamav?
<HappyFool> chombee: ok, fair enough
<lsuactiafner> orhs : tar -jxf file.tar.bz2 ; cd package_name ; ./configure ; make ; make install
<peter2> The crashes always happened when using Totem to watch video
<Stew2> djm62, Inkscape, checking it out now. Sounds a lot more like what he wanted. Thanks!
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, not for clearlooks
<orhs> seveas, oh is it? hmm
<lsuactiafner> man clamav
<Matthew_W> orhs: if you want to do it from source, extract the .tar.bz2, move to the folder, ./configure --prefix=/usr ;  make ; make install ; make clean
<lsuactiafner> what is clearlocks?
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, please do not aadice that for apps that are in the repositories
<SeamusLP> netmonk:  I'm not really sure how you can reinstall the old kernel
<Seveas> clearlooks is the theme enging ubuntu uses by default...
<glDaher> trying to get kdevelop and I get this error in synaptic: W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/automake/automake1.4_1.4-p6-8_all.deb   ---  MD5Sum mismatch
<gila> hello
<lsuactiafner> ah
<Seveas> glDaher, topic
<lsuactiafner> i use blackbox..
<Seveas> glDaher: To switch to a working mirror type the following:  sudo sed -e 's/us.archive/archive/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update
<lsuactiafner> my own themse ect..
<netmonk> SeamusLP, how do i file bug report ;)
<gila> any one using Vaio Notebook ?
<slept> lsuactiafner, there is nothing in the wiki :(
<Matthew_W> glDaher:  try #kubuntu
<SeamusLP> netmonk:  Hold on just a second
<Seveas> Matthew_W, hmm??
<lsuactiafner> ah well i need to study
<lsuactiafner> stupid exams
<Mahl> So I managed to delete some entries in the menu by hand...tried reinstalling gnome-menu...gnome-panel etc
<lsuactiafner> should be back 22nd
<Mahl> still no luck getting the entries back
<Mahl> any ideas?
<glDaher> ok Mathew_W
<gila> any one using Vaio Notebook ?
<Matthew_W> Seveas:  well, I figured if he was asking a KDE related question, he's probably using kubuntu, opened xchat, which made him join ubuntu by default
<Seveas> glDaher, you don;t need to go to #kubuntu
<gila> how to setup sound on this notebook
<SeamusLP> netmonk: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/bugs/document_view    and I'd also post on the ubuntu forums http://www.ubuntuforums.org to see if anyone else has the problem
<Seveas> Matthew_W, look at the question before answering...
<Seveas> it was the md5sum stuff again
<SeamusLP> netmonk:  If you want the old kernel you'll probably have to install it from a hoary CD, but you will of course be vulnerable to whatever has been fixed since hoary came out.
<Mahl> Nobody has the answer eh
<Seveas> glDaher, the us ubuntu mirror is down
<raz> is there an easy way to convert to kubuntu or do you have to go throu a clean install?
<Amaranth> Mahl: oh, you deleted the entries?
<twodeko> aaargh
<Seveas> Mahl, how did you delete the entries?
<twodeko> im trying to figure out what i like more
<twodeko> gentoo or ubnutu
<PhantomFreak> How do I add command I want to be executed on startup?
<Seveas> raz, sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<glDaher> yes Seveas I thought so...
<dr_willis> raz,  check the kubuntu homepage. its a simple apt-get.
<Amaranth> Mahl: Ok, well, let's say you deleted the entry for evolution. To get it back you need to reinstall evolution.
<glDaher> and no I don't wanna use kde
<gila> please give me a update server
<Seveas> glDaher: To switch to a working mirror type the following:  sudo sed -e 's/us.archive/archive/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update
<chombee> Is there a way to get XChat to give me a list of channels? I want to find a linux technical help channel for mounting USB devices
<Mahl> thats the only way Amaranth ?
<Seveas> that'll solve the md5sum errors
<Mahl> There isnt a way to reinstall something?
<Amaranth> Mahl: yeah
<Amaranth> Mahl: the application installs the menu entry
<HappyFool> chombee: Window -> Channel list
<Mahl> well...ok thanks
<raz> Say you want a KDE desktop.. what is recommanded? ubuntu+kde desktop or kubuntu?
<Mahl> well bbl then thanks for the help
<SeamusLP> twodeko:  I used gentoo for awhile, haven't looked back since changing.  Configuring sound was a little easier with gentoo because of USE flags.
<Amaranth> Mahl: you don't lose any setting when reinstalling
<Seveas> raz, kubuntu
<Mahl> well...its so many things to reinstall
<Mahl> :)
<mjr> raz, same thing
<twodeko> SeamusLP, but i just feel like i cant do anything on here
<twodeko> its all preconfigured
<magog> grrr i got a depository that works and has dr17 in my sources.list and added it to synaptic, it updates files from it but all i see is dr16
<Matthew_W> oops =/ sorry
<Amaranth> Mahl: next time don't go nuts in /usr/share/applications/ :)
<Mahl> :P:P
<Mahl> cu
<djm62> twodeko: use whatever you're comfortable with, dude
<Matthew_W> On another topic, anyone know anything about USB -- BitPim won't access my USB/Serial ports, it just gives me "You have no serial/com ports on your system" when I'm clearly looking right at them... this is a particularly frustrating problem.
<Seveas> wise words djm62 :)
<twodeko> djm62, i have been using gentoo for a while but after loosing my last install... its been a bitch to set it up again
<SeamusLP> twodeko:  It may be preconfigured but you can learn much from reconfiguring.
<Seveas> twodeko, ubuntu is a dream to setup :)
<chombee> HappyFool, Seveas - thanks for the help, I'll continue elsewhere
<twodeko> amd64 doesnt seem very refined
<twodeko> Seveas, how so?
<djm62> Seveas: in that you can do it in your sleep? ;)
<twodeko> this brown theme is bothering me :p
<Seveas> djm62, indeed ;)
<Seveas> twodeko, than change the color
<glDaher> yep thx Seveas
<twodeko> Seveas, looks terrible on my LCD... but all linux's do
<chombee> Has anyone noticed problems fetching mplayer? Apt seems unable to get the packages
<Seveas> twodeko, answering 4 questions to get a complete functional system beats the hell out of a gentoo stage 1 install...
<twodeko> Seveas, tell me about it
<pepsi> where can i get help with openoffice2?
<Seveas> escpeciall since it takes just 30 minutes :)
<HappyFool> chombee: what problems you having?
<twodeko> Seveas, what WM do you use
<HappyFool> chombee: note that use repo is down
<Seveas> twodeko, currently gnome
<PhantomFreak> Everybody is fucking ignoring me again! And this is supposed to be an official line of support!
<HappyFool> chombee: i meant us repo
<Seveas> PhantomFreak: Please keep the code of conduct in mind when chatting here. You can find it at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<orhs> i got a login mananger here but i dont know how to install
<HappyFool> PhantomFreak: no-one here is being paid to support anyone ;)
<Seveas> PhantomFreak, it's busy, so your question can get lost
<slept> Matthew_W, what does lsusb tell you ?
<twodeko> Seveas, looking to try anything else?
<Amaranth> PhantomFreak: Also, this isn't "official", this is users trying to help other users.
<Seveas> twodeko, i've tried xfce too
<twodeko> because gnome has always seemed so large
<Seveas> i liked it
<chombee> HappyFool - this is just a friend of mine, I was setting up some multimedia a packages for him and he's been repeatedly unable to get a couple of them, mplayer ones, looks like repo is down. You say a US repo is down?
<twodeko> Seveas, howd that work with ubuntu
<twodeko> thats what i was running in gentoo
<twodeko> or tried
<Matthew_W> slept:  Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Matthew_W> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 1267:0210 Logic3 / SpectraVideo plc
<Matthew_W> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Matthew_W> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Seveas> twodeko, sudo atitude install xfce4
<twodeko> and got frustrated because it was buggy
<magog> if you look at http://mirror.my-space.ath.cx/unstable-20050215/ they have dr17....i update my repo info to but ONLY am seeing the dr16 packagesd
<PhantomFreak> Amaranth: Ask the Ubuntu website that!
<Seveas> twodeko, and done :)
<magog> why would that be?
<Amaranth> chombee: marillat is broken too, but you shouldn't be using it anyway
<HappyFool> chombee: yeah, the us repo. in /etc/apt/sources.list, change 'us.archive.ubuntu.com' to archive.ubuntu.com
<orhs> how do i install a login mananger??
<twodeko> atitude?
<twodeko> command not found
<Seveas> aptitude
<Amaranth> PhantomFreak: Official just means they manage the channel, it doesn't mean we have to help everyone with everything instantly.
<Seveas> or apt-get
<Seveas> or synaptic
<HappyFool> PhantomFreak: feel free to ask for a refund ;). What's your question
<Seveas> but i prefer aptitude :)
<chombee> HappyFool - or wait for the US one to come back up, I guess
<SeamusLP> PhantomFreak:  There are other ways to get support if the chat is busy.  The first thing you should do anyway is check the wiki and the forums.
<twodeko> ah thanks, apt-get is foreign to me
<djm62> PhantomFreak: a command you want on starting the computer, or on logging in?
<chombee> Amaranth  marillat is down?
<Amaranth> orhs: gdm is a login manager
<HappyFool> chombee: it's been down since friday, i think. hope you're patient ;)
<Seveas> twodeko, apt is great
<Seveas> beats the hell out of portage :)
<Amaranth> yay! spam bots
<chombee> HappyFool - I notice mplayer is on marillat though
<twodeko> Seveas, Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "xfce4"
<gila> any one using Vaio Notebook ?] 
<orhs> amaranth, yeah but were do i find it?
<gila> any one using Vaio Notebook ?] 
<Matthew_W> Yay for mini netsplits
<HappyFool> chombee: marillat the path to the dark side is
<gila> how to setup sound on this notebook
<djm62> who spams irc? who throws a shoe?
<Seveas> twodeko, you need to enable universe
<Seveas> twodeko: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Seveas> twodeko: Example config files can be found at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ExampleConffiles
<Amaranth> that is not a split
<HappyFool> aaargh
<Amaranth> Seveas: SET +R, QUICK
<chombee> at least, it looks like it is
<Seveas> Amaranth, hm?
<Matthew_W> Amarath:  sorry, used to mIRC
<twodeko> thanks Seveas
<basti> my sound doesnt work, I installed the nVidia Treiber, but I cant change some options
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<wulfy814> anone running vmware 5 in hoary - it kills my machine and offers terrible performance - P4 3.0 - 3 Gig RAM
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by Amaranth
<djm62> 0.0
<HappyFool> chombee: using marillat packages can be troublesome for ubuntu systems. marillat is designed for debian, afaik
<HappyFool> what's +R do ?
<Amaranth> +R means only registered users can join
<Seveas> Amaranth, i have join/part msgs disabled
<Seveas> what's up?
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
<Amaranth> it'll spot the bot flood, but it'll stop normal users too
<Amaranth> err, stop
<Seveas> ah
<HappyFool> i hope it's only temporary
<Matthew_W> slept: any ideas?
<Seveas> bot flood
<djm62> PhantomFreak: anyway...after all that fun, do you want to run a command when you login, or when the system boots?
<Amaranth> i'll turn it off an a minute or two
<Seveas> good idea
<SeamusLP> It's a good idea to register anyway
<Seveas> and i'll keep show join/part enabled :)
<Amaranth> gtg
<Amaranth> Seveas: turn it off in one minute
<Amaranth> Seveas: -R, remember
<HappyFool> who would bother spamming on irc anyway. bah.
<Seveas> HappyFool, unfortunately, lots of people
<djm62> I guess irc people are rich and gullible
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by Seveas
<_Magog_> will anyone help me with this repo problem?
<SeamusLP> I'm honestly not surprised.  People have come in the channel and said some pretty disgusting things
<chombee> HappyFool - you know what, I gave him the sample sources.list from the Hoary guide, so it doesn't even contain marillat, just adds universe and multiverse I guess, so it's just the US thing. He seemed to get almost all packages though, just not a couple of mplayer ones
<twodeko> Seveas, that was easy :p
<Seveas> _Magog_, what's the problem
<djm62> woot!
<flummox> seas
<djm62> bbiab
<HappyFool> chombee: in that case it probably is the us.archive problem
<_Magog_> Seveas, i add http://mirror.my-space.ath.cx/unstable-20050215/ which has DR17, but apt-get and synatpic arent picking em up...i only see DR16
<Matthew_W> Anyone else know anything about USB hardware or BitPim?
<Seveas> _Magog_, have you run apt-get update (or hit the reload button in synaptic)
<_Magog_> Seveas, yes and no 404 from the repo either
<basti> can noone help me?
<JohnMurdoch> May someone please link me to a guide showing how to install Ubuntu on a system which currently has WinXP?
<raptoid> Seveas,
<raptoid> i see http://pastebin.ca/14344
<orhs> hey
<Matthew_W> johns^: reboot and boot from the CD - it's magnificently easy
<PhantomFreak> How do I get a mknod command to run on boot, or create it in another way... Cos everythime I create the node I need it just disapears on boot!
<raptoid> its correct ?
<_Magog_> JohnMurdoch, you dun need one, if you have a partition already clean ubuntu will see windows and take over the MBR
<raptoid> Seveas, http://pastebin.ca/14344
<chrissturm> magog do a search for enlightenment_0.17
<Seveas> JohnMurdoch, short guide: pop in install cd, reboot, follow the instructions
<raptoid> you see
<JohnMurdoch> _Magog_, hello, thanks for the helpful answer. So upon reboot, I will be presented with a choice to load Ubuntu or WinXP?
<HappyFool> PhantomFreak: what device is it ?
<Seveas> raptoid, hmm, that's not correct :)
<JohnMurdoch> Seveas, hello, thank you too for the helpful answer. :) Same question
<_Magog_> JohnMurdoch, correct
<Matthew_W> johns^: yes, so long as you do not choose to overwrite winxp
<raptoid> Seveas,  ?
<raptoid> help me
<JohnMurdoch> _Magog_, wow, I didn't know it would be that simple, thank you! =)
<raptoid> help help
<PhantomFreak> /dev/ttyLT0 - My dial-up modem! Otherwise it works!
<_Magog_> np
<peter2> gparted options to resize a drive cannot be selected, anyone an idea as why ?
<HappyFool> PhantomFreak: one way would be to add the mknod command to /etc/init.d/boostmisc.sh
<JohnMurdoch> Matthew_W, thank you too =)
<Matthew_W> hehe No problem.
<_Magog_> chrissturm, no results
<Seveas> raptoid, use the sources at paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<slept> Matthew_W, not really I never used usb serial port, you can go to the commandline unplug it and plug it  - then you'll get more information
<raptoid> ok
<chrissturm> magog: the e17 in these debs is 4 months old anyway :)
<Matthew_W> slept: explain that a little further?
<HappyFool> PhantomFreak: hrm. weird. It might be better to hack /etc/udev/ config files, but i could never get that right
<Matthew_W> slept:  There is no change in lsusb when I plug/unplug, however, the phone (lg vx3200) realizes that it's been plugged in.
<salem> When i play AVI files i can hear the sounds from the movie but cant see anything. Does anyone know why?
<Matthew_W> salem:  What movie player/
<salem> Totem
<_Magog_> chrissturm, :( i really wanna get DR17 its pretty...:P
<slept> Matthew_W, <ctrl> + <alt> + <F1>, log in , unplug,plug then ther should be some information
<salem> Matthew_W: totem
<Matthew_W> salem:  Try using mplayer, it's more supported etc.  Other than that, check your video codec or video output drivers.  Fiddle with them until you get one that works
<uc50ic4more> Folks, I have a quick question - I have installed Ubuntu for several people thus far, and in each case I have *no* wallpaper on their desktop. My reasoning, from putting together audio/ video production machines running Windows for several years, was that I'd rather NOT use a few MB of RAM displaying a useless bitmap... On a desktop machine, with RAM plentiful and cheap these days, is this a bit too anal of me? A 1280 x 1024 24bpp image ju
<_Magog_> grrr guess no DR17 for  me
<chombee> Anyone know about this Hoary Extras repos that seems to have popped up? What's on it?
<a-l-le> hello, has anybody tried to install ubuntu on a fire wire external drive?
<Pop_pa_FreaK> can someone dcc me a txt of their sources.list as for some reason mine is bogged up
<twodeko> Seveas, not so sure how much i like this :/
<Matthew_W> slept:  No messages, and didn't know how to get back into x.
<Matthew_W> slept: lol
<slept> Matthew_W, <alt> +<F7>
<salem> Mattew_W: i also have VLC but in it i can see but not hear??
<pepsi> what does 'rather' mean?
<slept> Matthew_W, did you just plugin a cable one side usb the other side serialport , or is there a device on it ?
<raptoid> Seveas
<raptoid> Seveas
<raptoid> Seveas
<raptoid> may i add sadece paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38 this to http://pastebin.ca/14344 there?
<a-l-le> ah, yes, on a powerbook.
<Matthew_W> slept:  Not entirely sure, one side is a USB, the other side attaches to my cell phone.
<slept> pepsi:dict rather
<Seveas> raptoid, no just replace :)
<Matthew_W> slept:  I had a similar cable for a motorola phone with no big lump device jigger in the middle that worked fine.
<Seveas> twodeko, like what?
<Matthew_W> slept: (for the motorola phone, which is now severely dated)
<twodeko> Seveas, im just used to gentoo id say
<stjepan> hi
<Seveas> twodeko, ah :)
<pepsi> slept, command not found :P.. seriously though, is there a command line dictionary?
<stjepan> do you know how can I get screenshot from xfce?
<Seveas> well as said before, use what you are comfortable with
<twodeko> i just like getting a computer started customized and i can build off it
<raptoid> may i add this paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38 this to http://pastebin.ca/14344 there?
<raptoid> Seveas,
<twodeko> stjepan, imagemagik
<Seveas> raptoid, no just replace :)
<slept> pepsi, dict is one
<twodeko> capture iirc
<salem> How can i toggle between an internal soundcard and a soundblaster?
<Seveas> salem, you have /dev/dsp1 and /dev/dsp2
<Seveas> just make sure you use the one you want
<Zodiac> sup dawgs
<stjepan> do you know any FAST, but REALLY FAST browser for Linux?
<salem> Seveas: yes.
<Juhaz> lynx.
<uc50ic4more> stjepan - try dillo
<Seveas> stjepan, links2
<scott_> How can I make my resolution 1280x1024
<Seveas> scott_: To find out ho you can change your dispplay's resolution, go to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Zodiac> Did anyone else get some kind of kernel update from Ubuntu manager?
<Rockett17> q
<raptoid> Seveas,
<Seveas> Zodiac, yes, a few days ago
<raptoid> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/pmuewo66.html
<twodeko> Seveas, thanks for the help mate
<Zodiac> What was it?
<twodeko> ill drop by here some time
<stjepan> oh
<Seveas> raptoid, you're just making it worse :)
<salem> seveas: yes i have dsp1 and dsp2
<Matthew_W> slept: It won't even autodetect on windoze xp though, which is bothersome.
<Seveas> raptoid, the lines in paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38 are all you need
<stjepan> I want a browser like FF
<Seveas> salem, i know. It was not a question
<Seveas> salem, i said: make sure you use the right one
<salem> thanks
<Zodiac> Is there a link I get some info about it?
<Seveas> symlinking /dev/dsp to /dev/dsp1 will let you use 1, same for dsp2
<slept> Matthew_W, what kind of cell phone is it
<djm62> stjepan: but not FF...how do you want it to be unlike FF?
<Seveas> Zodiac, you can look at the changes in synaptic
<Zodiac> I can?
<Seveas> Zodiac, and also: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/usn/usn-137-1
<flummox> hey, how do i get the actual speed of my internet-connection using pppconfig/pppd ?
<Matthew_W> slept:  LG vx3200 or LG 3200
<Matthew_W> slept: hehe, I work for Telus... I should probably know this stuff lol
<stjepan> djm62, FF is so slow...
<stjepan> :(
<Zodiac> ahhh
<Zodiac> I see
<Zodiac> Okay, thank you
<stjepan> oh
<stjepan> dillo is fast
<HappyFool> flummox: i'm not sure you can easily. one way is to download a biggish (compressed) file and see how long it takes ;)
<Brips> je vais voir dans mes paquets synaptic
<djm62> stjepan: epiphany is a gtk browser which uses the same rendering engine as FF, but a bit lighter, I find konqueror a bit quicker in practice (although I don't like the rendering), and dillo is fast
<slept> Matthew_W, never heard of these , did you google for modelnumber and linux ?
<Seveas> Brips, on parle anglais ici, pour aide en franais, va a #ubuntu-fr
<Brips> oups sry ;)
<raz> Who here uses an antivirus under linux?
<HappyFool> me, at work
<we2bby> I have it installed
<djm62> Seveas: is there a wiki page with that phrase in several languages or something?
<Matthew_W> slept:  Yes, and followed the directions... so, I think I'll look for another cable *strangles www.wirelessaxis.com*
<we2bby> but never ran it
<HappyFool> i use linuxshield at the insistence of our it department
<Seveas> djm, no non nein njet nee
<Matthew_W> djm62: I'll just go out on a limb and say he speaks a couple of langs.
<slept> Matthew_W, good luck
<Matthew_W> lol
<Matthew_W> slept: thanks.
<infralite> how can i have synaptic check another cd drive if i have more than one?
<infralite> it's driving me crazy
<Seveas> infralite, yes
<raz> HappyFool, you recommand it?.'.
<pedropinto> i want to install Ubuntu on some machines with local Portuguese language support but it isn't included on the install cd. is it on the dvd ?
<infralite> Seveas: yes?
<HappyFool> raz: well, it works. it definitely slows my linux box down just like it does my xp box
<Seveas> oh cd-drive... dunno about that. i thought it should....
<Seveas> use apt-cd add
<infralite> hmm ok
<HappyFool> raz: problem is it only works with kernel 2.4 -- i believe a 2.6 version is due out this month
<infralite> lemme give it a sht
<infralite> *shot
<infralite> err, seems apt-cd doesn't exist? that can't be true.
<Seveas> apt-cdrom
<infralite> ah, thanks
<Seveas> (as you see, i don't use it too often :))
<Seveas> infralite, apt-cdrom -d can do good things too
<Seveas> infralite, just type apt-cdrom for a summafy of the options
<infralite> Seveas: that was what i was checking over right now :)
<infralite> thanks for the help
<infralite> Seveas: says it cant open and "Permission denied" to my cd, should be because it's corrupt, right? cd's should have read access
<Seveas> infralite, apt-cdrom should be run as root iirc
<infralite> ah
<infralite> sudo!
<Seveas> yes :)
<Xosgyz> Where should one start looking to try to fix a DNS problem?  I can ping my router but can't resolve a dns query
<kaz> I get debootstrap errors @ coreutils
<kaz> when installing.
<Seveas> Xosgyz, /etc/resolv.conf
<Seveas> Xosgyz, look at the host/dig commands too for testing
<Seveas> kaz, set your location to something other than us/ca in the install
<Xosgyz> Seveas: If my router IP is in resolv.conf then I am somehow hosed right?:)
<Seveas> or disable downloading from the network during install
<Seveas> Xosgyz, if your router doesn't do dns: yes
<kaz> looking at the topic.....  I downloaded this install disc a couple days from the us archive... I guess I need to redownload.
<Seveas> kaz, hmm, yeah could be :)
<kaz> there was an exploit or hack or something?
<Seveas> kaz, no idea, it just gives errors....
<HappyFool> never blame on malice what can be explained by incompetence or biscuits crumbs on the mainboard
<kaz> breezy > hoary? (next release?)
<kaz> I grabbed hoary 5.0.4
<Seveas> kaz, breezy is indeed the next release
<HappyFool> breezy is currently for the foolhardy only
<kaz> so the hoary that I got should be ok? The debootstrap error is just some bug with networking or something?
<Seveas> kaz, yes, probably
<nalioth> HappyFool: but not HappyFools?
<HappyFool> nalioth: happyfools are known to be unstable-allergic
<nalioth> HappyFool: :P
<jmain_> I have a quick question.  Does ubuntu have the mppe patch in the kernel used for PPTP VPN client?
<Muiske> Can anyone help me with this error?
<Muiske> Muiske X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<Muiske> Muiske   Major opcode of failed request:  135 (XFree86-VidModeExtension)
<Muiske> Muiske   Minor opcode of failed request:  10 (XF86VidModeSwitchToMode)
<Muiske> Muiske   Value in failed request:  0x2c00002
<Muiske> Muiske   Serial number of failed request:  70
<Muiske> Muiske   Current serial number in output stream:  72
* mode/#ubuntu [+q Muiske!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> muiske, do not paste in here
<Seveas> you will be un-muted soon
<liz4rd> lol!!!
<liz4rd> MUTED!!!
<liz4rd> thats like...CUT
<liz4rd> :P
<liz4rd> ok i'm done
* mode/#ubuntu [-q Muiske!*@*]  by Seveas
<Fabian> how can I update clamav???
<Seveas> Fabian, with apt-get update :)
<nalioth> Fabian: "sudo apt-get update"
<Seveas> or otherwise: look at /usr/share/doc/
<nalioth> Fabian: or try 'sudo freshclam" for updated virus defs
<HappyFool> Fabian: a glance at clamav's description points to clamav-freshclam
<kaz> unplugged net, restarted comptuer.... same problem.
<kaz> debootstrap error @ coreutils.
<mrbuckets> Anyone have any success managing Linux clients from a Windows 2003 AD environment?
<kaz> I get the same error with kubuntu as well.  I have tried a different CD-Rom drive.
<Fabian> HappyFool, nalioth, Seveas I tried sudo freshclam, and it downloaded a file, but it's somehow not up to date
<Seveas> kaz, then your iso is bad
<kaz> BOTH isos?
<kaz> kubuntu does the same, at the exact same spot. What are the odds of that?
<HappyFool> Fabian: sorry dude. you'll need to read the docs to find out more
<HappyFool> mrbuckets: i have joined a CentOS 3.4 system to a Win 2003 AD domain
<HappyFool> mrbuckets: i had to upgrade to latest samba/krb5 though
<infralite> Seveas: hmm, it adds the cd in synaptic now but i see no new packages
<mrbuckets> HappyFool: really?
<scott_> How Do I change my resolution to 1280x1024? I tried editing xorg.conf but it is read only and it won't let me change it
<HappyFool> mrbuckets: indeed really ;)
<viork> http://viork2.blogspot.com/
<viork> http://viork2.blogspot.com/
<mrbuckets> HappyFool: so was that computer visible via AD?
<infralite> Seveas: sudo apt-cdrom -ad /media/cdrom1 add was what i did
<liz4rd> SPAM!!!
<liz4rd> :P
<mrbuckets> HappyFool: or just the user?
<liz4rd> http://datapirate.ath.cx <-- hep get it started :D
<liz4rd> hrlp*
<HappyFool> mrbuckets: um. it's part of the domain -- not sure what you mean by visible via AD
<liz4rd> help*
<liz4rd> :P
<HappyFool> mrbuckets: i could type '\\machinename' to view it at a windows box
<kaz> Where could I get better support on this debootstrap issue? I don't believe my iso is bad.
<scott_> all: How Do I change my resolution to 1280x1024? I tried editing xorg.conf but it is read only and it won't let me change it
<mrbuckets> HappyFool: As in, if you were going to Manage Users and Computers (a windows management snap-in), would you see that computer in the console?
<kaz> I don't believe that both distros would fail at the exact same spot during the install.
<infralite> kaz: why not do a md5 sum check?
<HappyFool> mrbuckets: i don't know. i don't have admin rights on the domain
<kaz> I don't have the .iso files here.
<infralite> ah
<mrbuckets> HappyFool: gotcha
<kaz> I am redownloading from a non-us site right now though.
<Seveas> kaz, use cdimage.ubuntu.com
<Fabian> Seveas, removed freshclam and downloaded the datafiles instead, (both with synaptics) and when I restart the deamon now, it doesnt say anymore, it's outdated
<slept> scott_, you need sudo , use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg if you are not sure what you are doing
<HappyFool> kaz: you can test the CD if you can mount it
<nalioth> Fabian: so thats sorted, then
<HappyFool> kaz: in the root of the CD, 'md5sum -c md5sum.txt'
<kaz> what is 5.10? breezy?
<HappyFool> indeed. year.month
<Fabian> nalioth, seams so
<chombee> Can anyone here give me an idea of the state of support for USB HD enclosures on Ubuntu? I'm looking at a VanTec NexStar3
<infralite> Seveas: it complains that no valid records were found
<killerbunny> How can i make the wheel on my intellimouse work ?
<killerbunny> I look up the guide, but i cant find imwheel.
<scott_> slept: I did reconfigure and It does absolutely nothing
<Efwis> how do I pull a trace file up from a debugger?
<slept> scott_, did you restart the x server
<HappyFool> hmm, clamav looks interesting. i wonder if our it deparment would accept it as a linuxshield replacement
<yahalom> i had sound yesterday now i dont. when i play xmms its playing. just no sound. i tried kill esd. still no sound. can someone help plz
* mode/#ubuntu [+J 3,10]  by Seveas
<yahalom> even when i log out there is no ubuntu drum on the gdm login screen
<despeeh> Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5" in XF86Config-4 for mouse InputDevice
<xnoff> anyone have experience with kismet?
<nalioth> HappyFool: read an article on newsforge the other week (or was it /.) about a guy runnin his email server with multiple filters (one of which was clamav)
<infralite> HappyFool: clamav works pretty well. I saw it catch the jpeg exploit the day it was submitted to securityfocus
<HappyFool> nalioth, infralite: cool, thanks. will do some more research
<yahalom> anybody?
<scott_> How do I make it so I don't get all these permission errors?
<slept> yahalom, volume level  down ?
<infralite> sudo?
<scott_> like when i extract stuff
<yahalom> slept, nope
<infralite> scott_: use sudo before the command
<scott_> i mean to extract things
<yahalom> slept, lol
<yahalom> slept, yes
<scott_> I don't want to go to terminal for everything
<yahalom> slept, but why wouldnt i get the drum on gdm, my xmms volume was down
<chombee> HappyFool - do you think my USB problem could be because I didn't insert the HD properly?
<infralite> scott_: then you have to set permissions with chmod
<jmain_> yahalom: I just tried the Live CD and the system had 2 options for Sound in the Volume app.  I had no sound until I changed to to the correct sound card.
<infralite> to wherever you are extracting
<slept> yahalom, thats pcm it's systemwide look at a mixer whwn you turn it down
<infralite> it can be done with gnome's nautilus
<concept10> Anyone use GnomeBaker or are you guys using K3B
<yahalom> jmain_, thanx
<yahalom> slept, thanx
<scott_> infralite: how do I do that exactly
<nalioth> concept10: i use k3b
<infralite> scott_: right click, properties => perms
<despeeh> scott : chmod u+rwx   :)
<concept10> nalioth, I thought gnome baker was a great idea but its not stable
<infralite> despeeh: lol
<HappyFool> chombee: hrm, i dunno
<raz> nalioth, any way in k3b to open a disc and continue a previous session?
<concept10> oh well back to k3b
<iggy_> need some help whith installing mysql
<HappyFool> chombee: try unplugging the HD, and plugging in the cage (err, or whatever you call it)
<HappyFool> chombee: see if dmesg registers anything
<Fabian> why does it take so long to set up the network interfaces on startup? could it be, because it searches vor wlan and cant find or similar?
<despeeh> iggy what a kind of help do u need
<nalioth> concept10: not quite yet, anyway
<scott_> despeeh: it says too few arguments
<iggy_> have installed it whith syntaptic
<jmain_> Does installing k3b install all the KDE libraries? or are they already installed on a fresh install?
<nalioth> raz i'm not sure, i only burn single-sessions
<despeeh> chmod u+rwx (file)
<infralite> scott_: you have to tell it a file at the end
<nalioth> jmain_: it only installs the required libraries
<infralite> scott: or a directory
<concept10> jmain_, yes, it install alot of libraries.  I just installed. 111mb
<scott_> Can't you just make it so that I have permision to edit everything?
<iggy_> i can do mysql but there are only empty tables
<nalioth> Fabian: there is an article on the wiki to address the network startup delay
<scott_> can I just do chmod u+rwx /
<concept10> jmain_, ed to get 39.7MB/39.8MB of archives.
<concept10> After unpacking 111MB of additional disk space will be used.
<jmain_> I use k3b currently in my super hacked up mepis install.  I plan on moving to ubuntu but was wondering about cd burning.
<nalioth> james__: k3b is k3b
<slept> scott_, you don't want  to mess up your hole system don't chmod /
<concept10> just installed k3b, no menu item for it :(
<iggy_> but how do i configure mysql after install?
<scott_> slept: how do you undo that?
<Seveas> iggy_, use phpmyadmin if you want a simple interface
<slept> scott_, reinstall
<bronson_> Anyone know why ddd complains about a missing elf/start.S?
<scott_> slept: thanks....
<jmain_> I rarely use the menu in gnome.  I just use the run command for everything.
<bronson_> I've got libc6-dbg installed.
<despeeh> iggy do u use phpmysql?
<scott_> infralite: it says operation not permitted
<Fabian> nalioth, have you got a link?
* mode/#ubuntu [+J 3,5]  by Seveas
<iggy_> i have installed php
<scott_> How do you make something not read-only
<despeeh> i suppose there is webmin mysql exist too
<Seveas> scott_, with chmod
<jmain_> scott_: chmod +rw
<chrissturm> phpmyadmin is also very nice
<scott_> would it be -rw?
<HappyFool> scott_: what do you want to change to be not read-only ?
<scott_> xorg.conf
<nalioth> Fabian: not atm, use the seach
<HappyFool> scott_: and how are you trying to edit it ?
<iggy_> okay got phpmyadmin but now i need first configure account for mysql
<scott_> happyfool: gedit
<HappyFool> scott_: you need to have 'root' (adminstrative) users to edit that file
<Seveas> iggy_, use root with no password for the first login
<HappyFool> scott_: try 'sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Seveas> iggy_, and please change that login asap :)
<scott_> woah
<scott_> happyfool:thanks
<HappyFool> scott_: you need to have 'root' (administrative) *rights* to edit that file (correction, my apologies)
<iggy_> he already says acces denied
<scott_> happyfool: how do you make it so I don't need sudo all the time?
<concept10> anyone know how to change that ugly font in k3b?
<HappyFool> scott_: preferably, you don't ;)
<jmain_> Scott_:You do not want to do that.
<nalioth> concept10: if nobody answers you here, try #kubuntu or #kde
<scott_> happyfool: why is that
<HappyFool> scott_: mostly protecting yourself from yourself
<concept10> I need to change my whole system font Ubuntu comes with a horrible default font
<HappyFool> scott_: as an ordinary user you can't easily break your machine
<Fabian> nalioth, can't find..... :(
<iggy_> seveas help? :D
<HappyFool> scott_: but as root... well. it's very easy
<scott_> happyfool:  you can just call me a noob ;-)
<scott_> happyfool:  so basically If you aren't smart enough to give yourself root access you aren't worth of being root?
<nalioth> scott_: one keystroke as root can hose your whole system beyond recovery
<TMM> hey all!
<jmain_> scott_: Running as a restricted user is a good thing.  This is what makes Linux, BSD, OS X much more secure then Windows.
<HappyFool> scott_: bear in mind that once you've entered a password for 'sudo', you shouldn't need to do so again if you use sudo within a few minutes again
<scott_> happyfool:  okay, I'm gonna see if this worked
<TMM> I'm having a little problem, I build my own kernel with kernel-package from the sources apt-getted (which claim to have ubuntu patches) I copy the config from /boot, build the kernel with make-kpkg --initrd buildpackage (no changes) and my vesafb won't work with that kernel... shouldn't it be identical to the ones provided with ubuntu?
<scott_> happyfool:  brb
<HappyFool> good luck
<TMM> can someone tell he what (if anything) I'm doing wrong?
<nalioth> HappyFool: sudo is the steel-bottomed sixgun holster of linux
<HappyFool> nalioth: heh
<Seveas> TMM, there are not much kernel experts here, maybe you should try #ubuntu-kernel
<HappyFool> nalioth: some people *like* sore feet
<TMM> weird part is, according to dmesg it doesn't even TRY to load vesafb
<TMM> Seveas, ah, thanks
<scott_> okay I still can't change my resolution to 1280x1024
<nalioth> HappyFool: keeps ya from shootin yerself in the foot (or a much more tender spot)
<Seveas> scott_, restart the X server after editing xorg.conf
<nalioth> scott what driver are you using?
<scott_> for what
<iggy_> how can i log in
<jpatota> im having this problem with apt-get on on http://us.archive.ubuntu.com
<nalioth> jpatota: read the /topic
<Seveas> jpatota: To switch to a working mirror type the following:  sudo sed -e 's/us.archive/archive/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update
<scott_> nalioth: what driver am I using for what?
<nalioth> scott_: please address us by name (whomever you are talking to)
<jpatota> thanks
<nalioth> scott_: your 1280x1024 driver
<Seveas> iggy_, on a freshly installed mysql server you can login with user root without password. Only from localhost
<scott_> nalioth: I am using default drivers for everything
<Fabian> nalioth, at this inofficial page it says to press Ctrl+C, but I want to start the network.... can't be the solution, can it?
* HappyFool dubs Seveas SedFixedMySourcesDotListBot
<nalioth> Seveas: VESA should enable scott_'s system to display 1280x1024, correct?
<Seveas> nalioth, ENOCLUE
<nalioth> Fabian: its either one way or the other. you decide which you'd rather have
<Seveas> i'm no X expert
<savetheclocktowr> quick question: if i've got a hard drive with ubuntu already installed, and i want to set it up on a windows machine to dual-boot, then all i have to do is put the drive in and install a bootloader, right?  how would i go about that?
<nalioth> scott_: you have run the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, right?
<scott_> nalioth: yes
<scott_> nalioth: I must warn you I am a complete linux noob
<nalioth> scott_: what driver did you choose during that process?
<Fabian> nalioth, too bad... :( why does linux take so long to start!?
<scott_> nalioth: I think Vesa
<Seveas> savetheclocktowr, on the machine you boot from a livecd, mount your ubuntu install, chroot into it and run grub-install
<nalioth> scott_: are you running a tube monitor or lcd?
<glDaher> am not happy with something... when getting applications. most of the time you don't know what it is, and it has dependencies... now I wanna remove it, and I don't remember those depends. =/ is there a way to remove all dependencies if only this app depends on them?
<savetheclocktowr> Seveas: sounds good, thanks
<Seveas> glDaher, look at debfoster
<jmain_> scott_: what video card do you have in your system.  I think Vesa is lowest common denominator.
<scott_> nalioth: I was wrong, I used ATI
<nalioth> Fabian: its "why does Ubuntu take so long to start" and the answer is "cuz the devs made it so"
<slept> scott_, did you restart the xserver - do you know how to do that  (<ctrl>+ <alt>+<backspace>). If you don't restart nothing will change
<SnowWrite> hi I'm having issues with webmin on ubuntu.. the network configuration module won't show in the interface..
<nalioth> scott_: try VESA
<Seveas> glDaher, if you install things using aptitude, all dependencies will be removed when uninstalling
<scott_> nalioth: ok
<nalioth> slept: he rebooted or logged out
<slept> oh I see
<miberto> Hi ubuntues, I have a problem with hoary. When I start with the AC plug the screen light i high, but if I start without AC it is low and it's not possible to swich between like I used with the previous release. Any idea?
<scott_> nalioth: brb
<Fabian> nalioth, but every linux takes longer than for example windows! and why did the devs make ubuntu take long to start?
<glDaher> Seveas: I use the synaptic manager
<nalioth> Fabian: a lot of that is that linux is not designed to be a desktop OS
<Seveas> glDaher, maybe synaptic does it too, i don't know it :)
<nalioth> Fabian: linux is a "Server" OS first
<nalioth> Fabian: and is designed to virtually NEVER have to be turned off
<Seveas> but debfoster is very good at cleaning up unneeded dependencies
<slept>  scott_ , maybe you have to change the sync ranges for your monitor
<nalioth> Fabian: so when you only restart your machine once every 2 or 3 months (or way way longer), restart time isnt an issue
<zapada> hey, when are the new ubuntu cds going to ship?
<Fabian> nalioth, that's true.... but as linux becomes so popular as a desktop OS, why don't they work to make it faster?
<glDaher> Seveas: synaptic has two remove options, mark for removal, and mark for complete removal... could it be the later?
<raz> Any way in k3b to open previous session on a disk and write??
<mfabbri> hi
<nalioth> Fabian: some linux' are faster, its all how its coded and arranged to work together
<HappyFool> Fabian: it is being worked on ;)
<HappyFool> Fabian: patience
<nalioth> Fabian: check this out: www.linuxfromscratch.org
<jmain_> My G4 Mac boots to desktop in 20 Secs :)
<slept> SnowWrite, try /etc/init.d/webmin restart
<nalioth> jmain_: you mean your OSX on your G4, right?
<jmain_> yeah
<mfabbri> is there any way to limit resources allocated by bash processes for all the user
<SnowWrite> did that..:-(
<nalioth> jmain_: i run ubuntu on a G3 and G4 iBook, and it takes a couple minutes
<jmain_> Nalioth: I only use Linux on my work Laptop.
<mfabbri> i.e. avoiding shell fork bombs?
<slept> raz, works fine
<nalioth> jmain_: i run ubuntu on my macs cuz i can
<raz> slept, how? what button/option? don't see it.
<nalioth> jmain_: OSX is deeply tied to the hardware, and backgrounds the S**t out of a lot of startup processes
<Seveas> glDaher, no
<jmain_> Nalioth: I really like OS X.  But My Laptop is a Toshiba and Windows runs like crap on it.
<Fabian> nalioth, yeah, heared about LFS. But's nothing for me, I think! ;) too new to linux
<Seveas> complete removal is apt-get remove --purge
<nalioth> jmain_: i wouldnt wish winduhs on anyone
<nalioth> Fabian: you could do it. its very informative and step-by-step
<_linuxAS_> hi
<nalioth> Fabian: it would teach you SO much about linux and unix
<slept> raz, select burn, settings,  multisession,  continue..
<raz> slept, thanky
<Fabian> nalioth, I'll have a look at it....
<Fabian> nalioth, who knows? :D
<nalioth> Fabian: you can d/l the book and read at your pleasure
<hodgman> hello, I'm trying to apt-get iptraf program and I'm getting a MD5Sum mismatch
<Seveas> hodgman, look at the topic
<jmain_> I have a question.  Does x.org gnome 2.10 have a better copy/paste support?
<nalioth> Fabian: do you see Fabian-linux in the future?
<philuk86> does anyone know if mono will be included in the next release of ubuntu in the main repository?
<Seveas> philuk86, it will
<Seveas> philuk86, including beagle & tomboy
<jmain_> It is the one thing that drives me crazy on my laptop.
<hodgman> Seveas: thanks!
<LinuxJones> hodgman, your using the us.archive.ubuntu linux repositories ?
<kaz> how do I burn an iso in ubuntu?
<macarthy> Hi, I'm have problems connecting to the remote desktop manager in ubuntu from a VNC viewer on a mac
<kaz> nm
<Seveas> kaz, gnomebaker/graveman/k3b
<nalioth> kaz: gnomebaker, graveman k3b, cdrecord, blah blah
<hodgman> LinuxJones: most likely I'll go check in a sec
<Seveas> but you can just mount it
<nalioth> macarthy: what exactly is the prob?
<LinuxJones> hodgman, remove the us. portion as they are borked atm. then apt-get update and try isntalling again
<Fabian> nalioth, do I see Fabian-linux? Yes, I suppose so! I like building up the stuff as I like it! :D Implemented X to work with borland compiler on windows, cause I didnt want to use cygwin f.e. :D
<kaz> looks like I can just right click & "Write to disc"  no?  or would just just put iso file on the disk?
<scott_> all: it didn't work
<nalioth> kaz: i use a program (not nautilus)
<macarthy> nalioth: getting a connection refused. on the pref. panel it refers to the local machine as localhost.localdomain:0
<scott_> nalioth: it didn't work
<kaz> does nautilus do it though?
<jmain_> scott_: what happens when you restart X?
<nalioth> kaz nautilus has built-in burning capability (similar to XP)
<scott_> nalioth: I still don't have the option to change to 1280:1024
<Fabian> nalioth, where can I download that book? Im blind or something.... :/
<nalioth> scott_: did you "choose" that res when you went thru the dpkg-reconfigure thang?
<kaz> but does it burn an .iso file to disc and expand it? or would it just burn the actual iso file to disc?
<nalioth> Fabian: there is a 'download' link somewehre there
<kaz> I only have 1 CD here... I can't mess up :(
<nalioth> kaz i dont use nautilus, i use k3b
<scott_> nalioth: there was no option
<jmain_> Scott_:What did you choose for your Monitor?
<Fabian> nalioth, can't find it... *searchesveryhard"
<scott_> nalioth: vesa
<nalioth> scott_: theres a section during the process that asks what rez' you want to be able to use
<scott_> nalioth: is it possible for you to like vnc me or something
<despeeh> scott not easy :)
<scott_> :-(
<scott_> nalioth: there is no option unless I skipped over it
<jmain_> scott_: It sounds like perhaps you did not specify your correct monitor and the system is only showing reduced screen res.
<nalioth> scott_: the option is there
<despeeh> scott just use SSH connection with jmain or nalioth , they will fix your computer :)
<mfabbri> scott_, what's the problem with vnc?
<scott_> mfabbri: I have not problem with vnc
<nalioth> Fabian: on the left: http://lfs.crash404.com/lfs/news.html
<kaz> is there something that I can easily intall with apt-get to burn isos?
<nalioth> despeeh: why not you?
<nalioth> kaz graveman, gnomebaker, k3b
<mfabbri> kaz, you can just use nautilus
<slept> kaz, cdrecord
<nalioth> scott_: i take no responsiblity if lightning strikes while i'm doing this
<kaz> I couldn't find graveman or gnomebaker in apt-cache search
<Seveas> kaz, enable universe
* KarlosII curses the new tvtome.com site
<kaz> ah
<Fabian> nalioth, Get printed?
<Matthew_W> Do you guys know of a TCP/IP optimizer for linux that I could install from a deb or rpm
<Matthew_W> ?
<slept> kaz , cdrecord dev=ATAPI:/dev/hd.. image.iso replace ..  with c or d
<Gandalfar> The question that I was asking myself a couple times already, is there ubuntu netinstall image for usb keys?
<nalioth> g2g the phone never stops
<Seveas> Gandalfar, there is a 50mb netinstall image
<Gandalfar> Seveas: great! where? :)
* slept is on his way for some cold beer
<chombee> Am I being a fool or are all 3.5" IDE drives the same, ie.: they're all the same size?
<zapada> when are the new ubuntu cds going to ship?
<jmain_> chombee: Some may be thicker.  The length and width should be the same.
<^thehatsrule^> zapada: check a month or a bit after you sent a req i think
<ghita> hello:Can someone help me to play a dvd with totem.I folowed ubuntu guide and totem is still not playing my dvd.I get 'could not open dvd://'
<zapada> ^thehatsrule^: i sent request last october for version 4.0
<zapada> and i got those
<zapada> but i thought they send some every 6months
<zapada> (version 5.0)
<Gandalfar> zapada: you have to rerequest them :)
<Fabian> nalioth_wrkn, found it! :D
<zapada> ok
<Fabian> i'm gonna read! want a copy of my future distro!?
<qpid> Urteilverkndung im jackson prozess!
<Seveas> Gandalfar, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LocalNetInstall
<zapada> so... lets make bets on jackson's verdict
<biovore> lol
<zapada> i say: guilty with 15years prison - no parol
<chombee> hmm... well, nobody buy an ME-740 HD enclosure, they suck
<Gandalfar> Seveas: isn't this PXE boot stuff?
<Seveas> Gandalfar, ehm right...
<Seveas> wait
<Seveas> i've seen it somewhere...
<Fabian> I'm off reading, cu all!
<philuk86> he'll get off
<Gandalfar> Seveas: you've done this pxe stuff before? I have most of functionality already implemented, I can try it
<Fabian> buy Seveas, thanks for your help again. I'm gonna build my own distro now! :D
<Gandalfar> Fabian: livecd? :)
<Fabian> no, LFS
<Razor-X> hmmm, can someone help me getting TeX working?
<Fabian> Gandalfar, you want a livecd, or what?
<Gandalfar> Fabian: just wondering .. :)
<Seveas> Razor-X, install tetex-base tetex-extras
<Razor-X> Fabian: why not remaster like Knoppix, or something?
<tritium> Razor-X, what's the trouble?
<Razor-X> Seveas: that's obvious
<Gandalfar> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LocalNetInstall
<Razor-X> dvipdf is crapping on my fonts
<Fabian> Gandalfar, Razor-X, I'll inform you when my iso image is online
<Seveas> Razor-X, use pdflatex
<Razor-X> whereas, the dvi viewer is working fine
<tritium> Razor-X, use dvipdfm
<Razor-X> Seveas: ok
<Razor-X> err, ok
<Gandalfar> Fabian: great, gandalfar@gmail.com :)
<tritium> As Seveas mentions, pdflatex is great too.  It depends on your needs.
<Razor-X> tritium: thanks ;)
<Razor-X> Fabian: what's the aim of the distro
<Fabian> hang on... *notesdownemail*
<Gandalfar> Fabian: I'm into livecd building myself so I might help you with a tip or two :)
<Razor-X> tritium: what are the differences?
<Seveas> pdflatex rules
<tritium> Razor-X, do you have figures in .eps format?
<Razor-X> tritium: nothing fancy yet, just learning for the moment
* Seveas writes all reports in LaTeX with pdf extensions :)
<Fabian> Gandalfar, I'm coming back on you! :D
<Razor-X> Seveas: that's what i'll start doing ;)
* Fabian is off reading now, or there won't be a livecd at all
<Razor-X> Fabian: what's the goal of the distro?
<tritium> Razor-X, okay.  The main difference you'll notice at first is the differnence in which image formats you can use with each approach.
<Razor-X> I still have to make my math Live CD, I've read the docs, and have a plan
<Fabian> Razor-X, dunno! MY perfect distro! ;) maybe it's YOUR perfect distro too?
<Razor-X> tritium: lemme google up the docs
<Razor-X> Fabian: you mean, something rivaling Ubuntu?
<Fabian> f.e.
<Fabian> or Knoppix or whatever
<tritium> Razor-X, texdoctk is a very nice tool...
<Fabian> being faster, more stable, etc
<Fabian> @all we'll see, what I'm able to do! CU
<Razor-X> Fabian: good luck then
<Fabian> thx
<Razor-X> anyways, brb, time to try and make my damned school counselors give me the math course I deserve
<glDaher> sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start    gives    sudo: /etc/init.d/sshd: command not found
<Seveas> glDaher, install openssh-server
<eruin> how is ati linux support these days?
<eruin> up to par with nvidia?
<biovore> nope
<Seveas> eruin, no
<eruin> still not? curses. they're cheaper ;)
<Seveas> but that's ATI's fault
<eruin> ofcourse it is. I just read somewhere that they were going to step up their linux support. and that document was written a LONG time ago
<biovore> good 2d support though..
<Efwis> how would I get a stack trace for a bug report?
<glDaher> I was looking for sshd not openssh ^^
<biovore> samething..
<kaz> Damnit.  SAME problem. Just redownloaded hoary-install-i386.iso from cdimage.ubuntu.org .... still getting debootstrap error @ coreutils. Wtf.
<Seveas> glDaher, openssh-server is sshd..
<LokeDK> Does Ubuntu come with XFree86 or xorg ? Can't find out
<aimaz> firefox is bugging me to upgrade, my current version is 1.0.2, the latest being 1.0.4 i think, there is a 1.0.4 in breezy, currently I'm on hoary, what do you guys reccomend?
<aimaz> LokeDK, xorg
<Seveas> aimaz, ff in hoari IS 1.0.4
<aimaz> well mine did
<LokeDK> Good thanks
<biovore> ^ rgr that..
<Seveas> it has all security patches applied
<eruin> anyone on ubuntu/amd64 here?
<Seveas> they just did not change the version number
<aimaz> Seveas, ok, ta
<kaz> does anyone know what this debootstrap error @ coreutils during install is about?
<kaz> I cant find anything relevant on google.
<biovore> you compiling coreutils from source?
<kaz> I've downloaded 3 different isos now (one of kubuntu) tried multiple CD-rom drives. The install errors at the same spot every time.
* kaz shrugs...
<kaz> from the installer.
<biovore> deb probablem..
<biovore> hmmm
<kaz> wouldn't other people have the same problem?
<scott_> Can somebody help me set my resolution to 1280x1024?
<kaz> it says "couldn't retrieve coreutils"
<chillywilly> anyone know of an easy way to burn an audio cd (nautilus? rhythmbox?)
<biovore> coreutils missing on the mirror maybe..
<Seveas>  kaz burn the iso at a lower speed
<zapada> DIE MICHAEL
* mode/#ubuntu [+q zapada!*@*]  by Seveas
<tritium> chillywilly, graveman or gnomebaker
<biovore> debootstrap is the tool that pulls stuff of the web to makes the base image to starting installing stuff too..
<scott_> I cannot set my resolution to 1280x1024 can somebody please help me?
<Seveas> biovore, it pulls it from the cd...
<Seveas> coreutils has not been updated since the release...
<biovore> yeah, with the ubuntu disk set..
<biovore> scott: check you horiz and vertrefresh in xorg.conf
<TokenBad> a friend wants to of any linux distro with windows enviroment that will work on 400 mhz with 64 megs of ram laptop
<kaz> seveas: I'm burning at 8x.
<kaz> I was originally burning at like 16x
<kaz> I would think 8x would be low enough?
<TokenBad> I always burn at 4x
<biovore> check the md5sum of the cd after burning..
<TokenBad> just to be safe
<Seveas> kaz, indeed, i assume you checked the md5sums...
<kaz> hmm yeah.  I'm trying different media now too.
<TokenBad> anyone know of a distro that would work for him?
<tritium> aimaz, to be clear it's 1.0.2, with all the security fixes from 1.0.4.
<kaz> I have been using this cheap ass GQ media. Maybe that is the problem.
<biovore> TokenBad, knoppix is a good start..  but most of the newer stuff will run like a slug on that..
<LinuxJones> TokenBad, there is damn small linux
<Seveas> TokenBad, ubuntu with xfce or fluxbox
<biovore> ^ thats a intressting disto..
<tritium> aimaz, if you need to, go to "about:config", and set "general:useragent:vendorSub" to "1.0.4", and you're all set
<aimaz> tritium, ok thanks :)
<tritium> aimaz, sure :)  You'll be able to use extensions and themes, etc...
<TokenBad> LinuxJones, know the name of it?
<TokenBad> but he wants one with a windows enviroment
<LinuxJones> TokenBad, Damn Small Linux :)
<TokenBad> like gnome or kde
<TokenBad> or something like that
<Seveas> TokenBad, xfce
<Seveas> really good and not too heavy on resources
<LinuxJones> TokenBad, xfce or icewm are good candidates for that machine
<Seveas> so UBuntu with xfce would be a good option
<min> hi!!!
<min> could someone help me???
<min> :)
<TokenBad> ok
<Seveas> min, read the topic
<Seveas> just ask
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<min> i have just installed ubunto on my pc...
<min> ...but the refresh frequence that i can chose is only 60hz!
<TokenBad> Seveas, if he used xfce what version of nix should he get and put that on?
<scott_> for some reason when I do sudo apt-get install alsamixergui
<Seveas> TokenBad, aptitude install xfce4
<scott_> for some reason when I do sudo apt-get install alsamixergui it says unable to fetch some archives
<glDaher> min you should install the graphics driver first, if you are nvidia at least..
<TokenBad> so he could get ubuntu and then install xfce?
<FaeWolfe> Would this be the right place to ask for help ?
<skora> faewolfe, yes, and on the forum as well
<glDaher> min: what is your graphics card?
<FaeWolfe> Good, I'm having trouble trying to install a few things..........forgive me, I'm a newbie...............
<scott_> for some reason when I do sudo apt-get install alsamixergui it says unable to fetch some archives
<Seveas> scott_, see topic :)
<TokenBad> Seveas, he could get ubuntu and then install xfce? or should he get something different?
<FaeWolfe> I can't get the dvd player to play, says it can't read the disk, but it worked in windows.......
<skora> k
<scott_> seveas: It says have a question just ask
<FaeWolfe> but it does show that it's there and says the title of the disk
<TMM> FaeWolfe, you probably need to install libdvdcss2
<Seveas> TokenBad, install ubuntu with the server option and install x-window-system and xfce4 afterwards
<Seveas> scott_, the part next to it
<FaeWolfe> TMM ..how ?
<Seveas> about us.archive being down
<scott_> seveas: oh wow that got cut off
<TMM> FaeWolfe, check out www.ubuntuguide.org :) it's the all you can eat pimp-my-ubuntu page :)
<skora> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#dvdplayback
<flodine> michael jackson is free to play with kids again
<skora> Faewolfe, that section
<scott_> seveas: how do I change
<flodine> not guity
<FaeWolfe> okies thank you
<Seveas> scott_: To switch to a working mirror type the following:  sudo sed -e 's/us.archive/archive/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update
<FaeWolfe> will try that
<skora> ok, I don't really care.
<skora> [to that jackson guy] 
<scott_> seveas: terminal knows what && means?
<flodine> who cares if you dont sare
<Seveas> scott_, yes
<scott_> seveas: impressive
<tritium> flodine, please, that's off topic
<scott_> seveas: can you do ||
<Seveas> scott_, yes
<scott_> seveas: lol
<Seveas> but that would not have the desired effect
<Seveas> (in this case)
<scott_> seveas: thank you
<Seveas> yw
<scott_> seveas: I am trying to get my sound card working but it isn't even listed in alsa mixer
<glDaher> just installed openssh client and server... and I don't have sshd in my /etc/init.d
<glDaher> 
<glDaher> though I have ssh
<Seveas>  /etc/init.d/ssh
<Seveas> not sshd
<Seveas> scott_, sorry, i'm no audio wizzard
<TokenBad> Seveas, so once he installed ubuntu
<scott_> seveas: can you connect to my comp and try to fix it, It could be some obvious error
<TokenBad> he could do apt-get install x-window-system
<nalioth> scott_: are you still on about that?
<TokenBad> and apt-get install xfce4
<Seveas> TokenBad, yes
<TokenBad> ok
<Seveas> scott_, no i cannot do that, it's 23:25 here and i'm going to bed soon
<glDaher> grr, * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...                                      [fail] 
<scott_> seveas: okay thanks anyway
<nalioth> scott_: have you installed a vnc server?
<TokenBad> thanks Seveas
<Matthew_W> I've been told that running on AC power frags your laptop -- is there validity to this?
<Seveas> Matthew_W, only on laptops with old NiCad batterys
<scott_> seveas: I think so
<scott_> seveas: if I vncviewer myself it works
<Seveas> if you have a Li_ION battery it's ok to run on AC
<nalioth> scott_: are you talking to me?
* Seveas off, cya all
<scott_> ok
<nalioth> night Seveas
<tritium> see you Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<TokenBad> take care Seveas
<TokenBad> and thanks again
<scott_> thanks!
<glDaher> yeah thanks Seveas
<kaz> ugh. Still didn't work.  Ok how do i check the md5 of a mounted cd?
<Matthew_W> Seveas:  so it's okay to leave my laptop running on AC for 11+ hours to download a humongous file?
<tritium> Matthew_W, what type of battery do you have?
<kaz> anyone know how to check md5 vcalue of a cd?
<tritium> kaz, check the md5sum of the .iso file before you burn it to cd
<nalioth> kaz: you asked that before and it was answered
<TokenBad> shoot
<FaeWolfe> I'm still having trouble with dvd playback... :(
<TokenBad> I should have asked Seveas a question before he left
<PhantomFreak> How do I get mozilla / firefox to connect across a dial-up connection rather than ignoring it and looking towards the ethernet.
<FaeWolfe> and it won't get libdvdcss2
<TokenBad> phantom
<TokenBad> do edit
<TokenBad> preferences
<TokenBad> connections
<TokenBad> and I think auto detect
<TokenBad> I think
<TokenBad> don't quote me
<chillywilly> um, when I insert an audio CD nautilus show the wav files but I cannot copy them to my Desktop
<jotm1124> howdy
<chillywilly> will show
<PhantomFreak> Had it on auto all the tim... Doesn't work!
<kaz> the md5sum of the iso file matches.  I'm not sure what the problem is here.
<kaz> I guess I'll have to try to burn at 4x now.
<synd> kaz: whats the prob?
<nalioth> kaz: is your hardware functional? no cat hair, its not ancient hardware, etc?
<kaz> debootstrap error @ coreutils during install.
<tritium> chillywilly, why not use cdda2wav, or a similar tool?
<synd> kaz: a user was in here yesterday and thought he had cd burning problems, and it turned out to be the actual drive on the computer that he was trying to install on
<kaz> and yes, my harddware is clean... I've tried ubuntu, kubuntu, multiple cd-r media types, lower recording speeds, different recorders & different cd-rom drives.
<kaz> sam error every time.
<chillywilly> tritium: umm, well why is nautilus showing them as wav files if I cannot manipulate them as files
<chillywilly> tritium: it's way easier to drag and drop? ;^)
<tritium> chillywilly, you said it's an audio cd, right?
<chillywilly> yes
<chillywilly> I assume nautilus is using a virtual file system type thing under the hood so it should do the conversion if I decide to drag them off
<kaz> I've also tried with and without networking.
<Matthew_W> tritium:  sorry it took so long - it's a lithium ion
<tritium> I don't think so, chillywilly
<tritium> Matthew_W, you should be fine with lithium ion.  They dont' have the memory effect problems that NiCd do.
<chillywilly> tritium: don't think so what?
<kaz> I'm going to try a 3rd cd-rom drive now.
<tritium> kaz, if you've had problems with multiple CD images, the the problem is not likely to be the md5sum of the ubuntu .iso
<Matthew_W> Thanks
<tritium> chillywilly, that you can copy .wav files from an audio cd
<tantris> Hi! I just installed ubuntu but no gdm is installed? any idea why?
<FaeWolfe> Does anyone have any suggestions other than the unofficial ubuntu guide for being able to get libdvdcss2?
<tritium> FaeWolfe, where did you try to get it from?  ftp.nerim.net?
<chillywilly> tritium: yea, ok but if it will let me browse them and play them by holding the mouse over them then I would think "copy" would be a legal file operation...I was just stating that it *should* work that way, it seems logical
<FaeWolfe> tritium, I followed what it said in the guide                :(
<chillywilly> tritium: I know I can lways use grip or a command line tool ;)
<kaz> tritium:: thats what I had thought as well.
<chillywilly> always*
<FaeWolfe> I even did what it said to get the other repositories
<tritium> chillywilly, such "legal file operations" would require a mounted filesystem
<xophEr> If I want to add a user to /etc/sudoers with visudo, what do I need to type in? lets say the username is joeblack.
<eruin> how is nforce3 vs nforce4 support on linux?
<chillywilly> does a virtual file system imply that it has to be a *mounted* file system? I would hope not
<berniv6> nforce3 is good, I heard bad things about the NIC part of nforce4
<eruin> yeah, I've heard its' more unstable than california
<tritium> xophEr, add your user to the admin group
<nalioth> xophEr: google "vi for dummies" or "vi keystrokes" visudo uses the vi key commands
<eruin> but it does have pciexpress :P
<chillywilly> tritium: it also gives the impression of mounting by throwing an icon on the Desktop too
<xophEr> tritium, thanks
<giangi82> hi!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<giangi82> does anybody know how to change Mime-type icons on gnome? :-)
<giangi82> no one knows? :-(
<nalioth> jseattle the unix king
<jf6> I have a problem with Ennemy territory
<jf6> who can help me?
<Matthew_W> Anyone know anything about linux TCP/IP tweaking, please help me out.
<jf6> I have a problem with Ennemy territory
<jf6> who can help me?
<Matthew_W> I'm trying to get my TCP/IP setings optimized to the point that I can get a much faster kbps rate than I currently do -- to be honest, the d/l's were faster on windoze... this is not an unlivable problem, but it's something I'd like dealt with
<giangi82> hi jf6, hy Matthew, i can't help you with Enemi territory or linux TCP/IP tweaking... but can u help me with mime-type icons under gnome? :-)
<Matthew_W> jf6:  Be more specific
<giangi82> Mattew are u using a router?
<Matthew_W> giangi82:  Did you look in system, preferences, themes?
<tantris> Can anyone tell me if it is correct that ubuntu is not booting into x after first installation?
<Matthew_W> giangi82: Nope.
<jf6> Mattew_W cannot write hunkusage.dat
<Matthew_W> tantrs: it should go into x
<Matthew_W> tantris: it should load gnome
<exjinn> tantris: it went into x for me
<exjinn> up to gdm
<Matthew_W> jf6:  Try running it as root.
<jf6> ok i do that now
<jf6> i will back
<eruin> eek, pciexpress cars have become cheaper than agp
<a-l-e> hello back with the same question: can anybody help me booting ubuntu from a fire wire external disk?
<tantris> Matthew_W: hmm strange it even has gdm not installed, not in /etc/init.d/gdm!
<tantris> btw. I did a pxeboot installation
<nalioth> a-l-e methinks that'll take some grub hacking
<Matthew_W> tantris:  O_O
<nalioth> a-l-e: unless of course you are using a macintosh
<Matthew_W> tantris:  can you run an apt-get ?
<a-l-e> nalioth: mac... it's a yaboot hacking...
<tantris> Matthew_W: yes
<giangi82> Matthew,  i know how to change icon theme... my problem is that i can't add new mime types (for examle: i'd like to use a real player icon for *.3gp files)
<nalioth> a-l-e: then screw yaboot
<xophEr> Sorry, user xopher is not allowed to execute '/usr/bin/lspci' as root on localhost.localdomain. This is what I get when I added 'xopher ALL= (ALL) ALL' to user specification, do I need to add anything else?
<nalioth> a-l-e: use open firmware
<a-l-e> how?
<Matthew_W> Because if so, I strongly reccomend apt-get with an install flag, all of the gnome packages (or kde, etc.)
<nalioth> a-l-e: when you hear the chime, hold down the <option> key (with the fw drive plugged in, of course>
<tantris> Matthew_W: I now did a aptitude -y install '~tubuntu-desktop' and that got me gdm now
<tritium> tantris, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<Matthew_W> tantris:  goof
<adam_> mathew
<Matthew_W> tantris:  good*
<adam_> thx
<adam_> matthew_w thx
<a-l-e> nalioth: mmmh... the problem is that yaboot couldn't install properly on the fw-disk.
<adam_> so
<Matthew_W> adam_:  I don't remember helping you, but whatever I did, you're welcome.
<adam_> lol
<tantris> Matthew_W: do you know what the ~t stands for?
<adam_> with my problem with ET
<nalioth> a-l-e: ah crap (my mind is rusty)
<adam_> lol
<giangi82> lol =)
<adam_> ++
<exjinn> anyone have any luck getting their FN option keys to work on a laptop? specifically i'm using a dell latitude c600
<Matthew_W> adam: oh -- worked then?  good.
<nalioth> a-l-e: you can install yaboot on the fw drive
<Matthew_W> exjinn: I can only get a few of them to work.
<Matthew_W> ACER aspire 3500
<exjinn> the only one I'm really concerned about is the brightness
#ubuntu 2005-06-21
<exjinn> other wise my first day with ubuntu has gonna damn well
<Matthew_W> exjinn:  makes sense.  Gnome has no support built in for that, so I'm not entirely sure.
<anatole> re
<Matthew_W> exjinn:  I'm sure there's a proggy for it.  Ask google.
<Matthew_W> lol
<anatole> umm a lame question: where do i set programs to load automatically at startup?
<a-l-e> nalioth: the installing failed doing it... and somewhere on the net i've read that it's normal... now i'm reading that i should do some linuxrc magic... but i can't figure out how to do it :-(
<exjinn> heh good idea. anyone seen a problem with md5sum mismatch while doing apt-get upgrade?
<giangi82> see u
<Matthew_W> exjinn:  Yeah, there's a big thing about that, someone else knows how to fix it here... I think it's something to do with your sources.list file including us.****.**** in the address, and you just have to remove the us.
<lakin> anatole, when you mean startup, do you mean the linux boot sequence, or when you log into your desktop?
<anatole> lakin: my desktop
<exjinn> let me give that a go
<lakin> System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<exjinn> thanks for your help btw Matthew
<Matthew_W> anatole:  system - preferences - sessions
<matt__> I'm having a problem i just installed ubuntu for the first time and I can't  change the resolution above 1024x768 can anyone help?
<nalioth> a-l-e: you can add a line to your yaboot.conf taht allows you to hit a certain key during boot to point to the fw drive
<anatole> oh thank
<Matthew_W> exjinn: no problem
<anatole> s
<Matthew_W> matt__:  oh, there is a step for this... I had to do it.. but it's been so long ago I forget what it is...
<Matthew_W> matt__:  Something about rerunning the configuration for the xorg...
<matt__> ok let me search there website
<a-l-e> nalioth: googling for that line...
<quam> any good wysiwyg html editors for linux?
<nalioth> a-l-e: you should be able to open the .conf and monkey-see monkey-do it
<Matthew_W> matt__:  maybe    $ sudo xinit ?
<Matthew_W> matt__:  sorry, it's been ages.
<nalioth> quam: mozilla-composer, nvu, quanta
<exjinn> quam: screem or quanta are my picks
<quam> haha, di dyou just say mozilla-composer? :p
<exjinn> haven't used screem in a min though
<lakin> matt__, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<exjinn> if you are looking for something like dreamweaver..eh..nothing I know of
<Matthew_W> matt__: there, lakin's got it.
<quam> yeah, something somewhere close to dreamweaver would be nice, but i don't expect t find it :p
<exjinn> quanta has web preview in your browser but its not really the same
<exjinn> works good enough for me though?
<exjinn> :)
<a-l-e> nalioth: ok... i think that it's ok just to add a line in yaboot.conf to let him boot on the firewire... the problem with xinitrc is that the kernel should be able to load enough soon the fire wire drivers.
<exjinn> ibm was working on a dreamweaver like app for linux but I think its vaporware nowadays
<matt__> ok
<nalioth> a-l-e: i'm not sure about kernel stuff, but a mounted drive is a mounted drive
<kvidell> vaporware?
<kvidell> hehe
<kaz> omg. still having debootstrap @ coreutils problem.
<scott_> still having moniter troubles sigh
<PhantomFreak> OK, So I can dial out to my ISP, but once connected it won't do anythin! It just sits there saying it cannot connect! Not even some of the reload libraries command works in Synaptic Manager. Nothing will connect!
<Matthew_W> quam:  actually, there are things very very close to dreamweaver/frontpage
<exjinn> hell point me to them
<Matthew_W> quam:  visit good old uncle google at www.google.com/linux
<Matthew_W> quam:  Linspire comes default with some, I'm told.
<a-l-e> nalioth: ok, thank you! i think that i change the yaboot entry and then try to reboot... if i'm not back in the next five days, it means that it didn't work :-)
<nalioth> Matthew_W: yes, nvu was mentioned to him
<shido> what does kde use for sound , its not esd
<nalioth> a-l-e: you'll still have the other options
<Matthew_W> nailoth:  oh, sorry, I cleared the screen x-x
<a-l-e> (but first i finis reading some notices about initrc..)
<nalioth> a-l-e: you know how to update the bootloader, right?
<quam> exjinn: thanks, quanta look like it should work well enough
<yaaar_work> shido: arts
<a-l-e> nalioth: i've written somewhere ... i will find it, yes :-)
<shido> arts...
<shido> hrmm
<nalioth> a-l-e: cuz just writing to yaboot.conf won't do it
<shido> how do I change it to use esd?
<PhantomFreak> anyone?
<exjinn> Matthew removing the us. infront of the apt sources entries worked like charm
<Matthew_W> exjinn:  Glad to hear it.  That's been happening for days.
<yaaar_work> shido: i don't really know....i've never used esd by choice; ubuntu comes using it by default, but i think that's the only time i've had it
<Matthew_W> PhantomFreak: one sec..
<exjinn> now I gotta figure out my stuttering audio
<quam> actually i take that back exjinn :P i dont want to edit code i want to edit it like im looking at the thing :p
<Matthew_W> PhantomFreak:  hrm... no experience with dialing out.. sorry X_X
<nalioth> quam: mozilla-composer
<quam> nahoth:  i hope it's better than netscape composer :P
<Matthew_W> exjinn: in what programs does your audio stutter?
<PinguPowa> #gentoofr
<kaz> I've burnt as low is 4x now. This is pathetic.
<kaz> Is there somewhere to report this as a bug? This is a bug.
<exjinn> the only one I've tired to play mp3's in is beep media player, it occasionally stutters I'm wondering if its because esd and alsa are running
<a-l-e> nalioth: yes yes i know! it's something like ybin... i already use linux ppc on this machine :-) now i'd like to try if it also works the easy way ... but not too easy :-)
<Matthew_W> kaz:  bugzilla.ubuntu.com  I think
<exjinn> I'm going to install xmms as soon as my upgrade finishes
<nalioth> a-l-e: well then, you got it goin on
<kaz> is there *anything* else I can do here?
<Matthew_W> exjinn:  beep and xmms are essentially the same, with the exception that beep uses GTK+2.0 etc...  If the audio stutters in one, it will most likely stutter in the other.
<Matthew_W> exjinn:  Try changing your audio output in beep to esound, if it's not already
<konrad> Matthew_W: I've just connect - can't he just set up Alsa Dmix?
<kaz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22086   no replies to that... like 3 months ago.
<PhantomFreak> The dial-up is on my laptop as a backup (thought I'd get it working just incase I need it) and it's not working... I got through the problem with the software modem, managed to dial out but now nothing is working! Is there some kind of odd thing like you have to mount the modem or something... How does the computer normally know to look on the network?
* Efwis gotta go all later
<_heart> can i install devian packages on kubuntu?
<kaz> I've been trying to install unbutu for like 3 days now. I love it on my notebook.. but this is just silly.
<Matthew_W> konrad:  probably -- I'm new at the giving advice thing
<Matthew_W> lol
<LinuxJones> PhantomFreak, sudo network-admin sook @ default fateway device
<Matthew_W> konrad:  I had a similar problem until I switched to esound, though, now it sounds amazing
<LinuxJones> *look
<LinuxJones> argh default gateway PhantomFreak sorry horrid typing
<PhantomFreak> It only has eth0 which is the ethernet!
<kaz> I've tried 3 different cd-roms, burnt the CD to 4 different types of media @ as low as 4x, used different cd-recorders, used different cd-rom drives... still get debootstrap errror @ Coreutils.... same spot every time.  Any suggestions??
<LinuxJones> PhantomFreak, is your modem listed under the devices section ?
<PhantomFreak> yep
<PhantomFreak> It dials OK, but nothing will use it!
<ccc> is anybody using ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net in synaptic? i was thinking about updating firestarter, gaim, gedit, gimp, firefox, xchat etc from there...
<penguinboy> evening guys!
<Matthew_W> g'day
<penguinboy> g'day mate
<_Magog_> im having trouble getting things off synaptic, i get md5 mismatches from http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/
<kaz> in the process I deleted the existing os... so now I am stuck here until I can replace the os :(
<LinuxJones> PhantomFreak, I would assume that's where you would tell it which device to use but I guess not :(
<ccc> _Magog_: i think it's temporarily broken
<justin> _Magog_: ccc: read the topic
<_Magog_> kk
<mcking> hey all
<penguinboy> Magog...the repositories are down
<PhantomFreak> Holy Sh*t, I got it to work!
<LinuxJones> mcking, hi'
<Matthew_W> _Magog_:  I have a solution for you
<LinuxJones> PhantomFreak, what was it ?
<Matthew_W> _Magog_:  remove the "us." in that link in your sources.list file
<Matthew_W> _Magog_:  http://archive.ubuntu.com....     will make it work correctly.
<_Magog_> tyvm
<PhantomFreak> In the modem settings there was a box to make it default internet access thingy!
<mcking> ok, where do I go to get involved in gnome and ubuntu?
<Matthew_W> _Magog_: no problem.
<LinuxJones> PhantomFreak, ahh
<PhantomFreak> Now only problem is might not work with my eth now!
<mcking> I have some time on my hands for the summer
<_scott_> Who was I just talking to
<kaz> ugh. This is lame.
<_scott_> Who was I just talking to with my video card stuff
<Grumbly> I've got a 20.5 gig drive.  I expect only 2 or 3 users, But It's been a while since i've set up a disk for linux.  Any help for minimum sizes for /var /proc /usr/opt (and anything else) would be appriciated.
<Gandalfar> Grumbly: don't bother
<Grumbly> why?
<Gandalfar> Grumbly: take around 6gb for /
<Gandalfar> Grumbly: other for /home
<Grumbly> is the kernel that good now?
<Grumbly> Gandalfar: don't worry about setting /var?
<Matthew_W> What's a reliable p2p for linux?
<Gandalfar> Grumbly: yea, you're not building a server
<mcking> Grumbly: I concur w/ Gandalfar
<Grumbly> ok
<PhantomFreak> Cool, they both work now! It looks for the modem when not connected to eth!
<Grumbly> thanks
<justin> um, 6G + 6G is 12G, not 20.5G
<PhantomFreak> LinuxJones Thanks
<mcking> 6GB for /, a swap partition and the rest for home
<LinuxJones> PhantomFreak, sweet, I don't have a modem but it's good to know :)
<nalioth> Grumbly: howd you come out yesterday?
<_scott_> I'm having problems with my sound blaster audigy 2 zs. can somebody please help me
<Grumbly> any help getting X11 to work on a g4 cube with a 17 ADC monitor would be nice too.
<Grumbly> (ppc)
<Grumbly> OH yeah, what's the smallest swap I should set?
<nalioth> Grumbly: whats up with it?
<chatmeister> linux makes the Baby Jesus happy
<nalioth> Grumbly: how much ram ya got?
<Grumbly> nalioth: all the info in the wiki didn't work
<Grumbly> nalioth: 384
<_scott_> nalioth: hello?
<nalioth> Grumbly: set yer swap double
<nalioth> _scott_: yes?
<mcking> Grumbly: rule of thumb is 2 x memory, up to about 1G
<Grumbly> for X, i went nuts lookin for info, changed the xorg.conf sooo many times
<mcking> Grumbly: smallest should be 1 x memory
<Grumbly> mcking: thanks-  I thought so, but mostly use a PC so I thought ppc may be different
<PhantomFreak> For future reference... The tick box in question is under Modem Preferences, Options.
<ChinaCatJones> how would one change the default behavior of installing fonts from a per user basis to a per machine basis under theme manager?
<PhantomFreak> I think the ethernet also has to be off!
<mcking> Grumbly: you can also set up a swap file later if you start running out of memory
<_scott_> I'm having problems with my sound blaster audigy 2 zs. can somebody please help me
<ilba7r> any one know why in open office the dictionary does not work and the font is set to invisible in drawings???????????????
<[angelofdeath0] > hello
<thechitowncubs> I got my Ubuntu CD's today :)
<thechitowncubs> I was surprised, they are really nice
<Grumbly> nalioth: the error I was getting on gdm had to do with v_bios
<nalioth> thechitowncubs: great! how many windoze users ya got lined up for installation parties?
<thechitowncubs> haha, we'll see as time goes by
<Shachaf> Which driver should I use, eepro100 or e100?
<[angelofdeath0] > is there a easy way to create a backup of a master boot record?
<Grumbly> but I couldnt find enough info on the Studio display to set the right stuff
<Beuno> hey there!    I got an ubuntu server over here (no GUI), and I just put a DVDRW on it, so I can backup stuff. With what can I burn them?  Cant seem to find anything to burn it from command line.  Any ideas?
<Grumbly> and I can
<Shachaf> According to /etc/hotplug/blacklist, eepro100 should no longer be used.
<chatmeister> what do you need cd's for
<nalioth> Grumbly: i'm not sure how much help i'll be on yer cube/adb issue, but i'll see
<Grumbly> nalioth: it's not adb.  it's the vid connector, ADC
<Shachaf> I can't get either one of them working, though.
<mcking> Beuno: cdrecord, or do you mean an "all in one" like k3b
<Grumbly> like dvi but some other stuff in it
<nalioth> Beuno: cdrecord
<thechitowncubs> One thing I think that is needed, is a step by step installation guide (for the total noobs). Sort of like a quick guide, is there any documentation like this out there, or should I start making one myself?
<Grumbly> nalioth: do you think looking at some gentoo info would help me?
<nalioth> mcking: Beuno has no xserver
<_scott_> I'm having problems with my sound blaster audigy 2 zs. can somebody please help me
<nalioth> Grumbly: linux is linux and hardware is hardware, what works for the goose, usually works for the gander
<thechitowncubs> Hoary is better than FC4, just in case anyone was wondering :)
<mcking> nalioth: i know, i am asking if he is looking for a tool similar to k3b but for the command line / curses
<Grumbly> nalioth: good point
<Beuno> ok, didnt think I could burn DVDs with cdrecord.  Now to the second part.  It doesnt seem to be knowing I have a DVD recorder, so I cant burn.  Any ideas?
<Grumbly> so anyone here familiar with V_bios issues on a CUBE?
<nalioth> Beuno: are you using the latest cdrecord?
<foodcoman> cdrdao mkisofs??
<[angelofdeath0] > hmm
<Beuno> just did apt-get a few min ago
<Grumbly> nalioth: oh yeah, just incase I should come across the apple display info, would you like me to provide a link for you?
<nalioth> Beuno: that doesnt guarantee that you are using the LATEST one, just the latest one available from ubuntu
<_scott_> I'm having problems with my sound blaster audigy 2 zs. can somebody please help me
<Grumbly> and might you be able to provide me with custom modeline info?
<mcking> Beuno: cdrecord -scanbus
<nalioth> Grumbly: i thank ya, but the oldest mac i have is all usb/firewire (no adb, thankfully)
<mcking> paste the output here
<thechitowncubs> One thing I think that is needed, is a step by step installation guide (for the total noobs). Sort of like a quick guide, is there any documentation like this out there, or should I start making one myself?
<[angelofdeath0] > i want to do a dual boot and it says to make a back up of the MBC.
<exjinn> the wiki is a pretty good place to start for newbies
<Grumbly> nalioth: this one has no adb... ADC is the video connection from the cube to the monitor
<nalioth> thechitowncubs: that sounds great! if ya need help just ask me
<nalioth> Grumbly: i aint got one of them either
<exjinn> I'm not really a linux newbie but definately new to ubuntu
<thechitowncubs> I just wanted to make sure no one else is doing it already?
<r0bby> use the wiki
<r0bby> and google :)
<Beuno> Cdrecord-Clone 2.01a38 (i686-pc-linux-gnu)
<Grumbly> the display is the apple studio display 17 (adc) and I just found the info~
<Grumbly> whoot!
<r0bby> and i felt the install was pretty self explainatory
<nalioth> thechitowncubs: have a good look at the wiki, see what's there, sign up and edit/create anew/whatever
<gm78> hey all. i am currently running the kaffeine available through apt on ubuntu. it crashes often and then the cpu usage spikes to 100% until i kill all the kaffeine processes
<chatmeister> michael jackson was found not guilty
<gm78> anyone else noticed this
<thechitowncubs> I'm capable of installing, I just want to make it easy for other people that aren't as capable
<[angelofdeath0] > heh goggle dont help with this
<glDaher> totem comes with no codecs?
<glDaher> it refuses to play anything
<nalioth> glDaher: ubuntu doent use proprietary/non-open-source licensed things by default
<thechitowncubs> glDaher: it comes with codecs that are open source
<mjr> only unencumbered codecs come by default
<Beuno> mcking: cdrecord -scanbus isnt returning anything usefull, just a bunch of warnings
<_scott_> For some reason my sound card isn't working with linux. I just hear the beeps
<mcking> glDaher: from universe, install gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<Beuno> cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<mcking> glDaher: see if that helps
<xophEr> glDaher, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=108587&postcount=1 there's a nice thing too
<[angelofdeath0] > bleh
<nalioth> glDaher: install all the gstreamer plugins
<Grumbly> Oh, one more thing.  When I did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, I kept getting an error near the end of the process about
<[angelofdeath0] > http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<Grumbly> "possible custom configureation"
<glDaher> thats what am doin... thx ppl
<Grumbly> how the heck do I disable thaT?
<_scott_> For some reason my sound card isn't working with linux. I just hear the beeps. I have an Audigy 2 zs
<nalioth> Grumbly: the error didnt allow you to continue?
<Grumbly> nalioth: nope.  it quit the reconfigure
<justin> glDaher: or totem-xine
<Grumbly> it had the filename xorg.conf.1276543987156 after it, always different than the one before, so rm xorg.conf.* dint fix
<mcking> Beuno: cdrecord -scanbus dev:/dev/hdc
<kvidell> what's a good stand-alone address book app that has vCard support?
<mcking> Beuno: or whatever your dvdr is on
<Grumbly> I ended up going in as root and trying it that way but even that didnt work
<kvidell> I'm installing groupwise addressbook right now
<im`Alv|aw> !seen padlefot
<ubotu> im`Alv|aw: i haven't seen 'padlefot'
<im`Alv|aw> !seen padlefot_
<ubotu> im`Alv|aw: i haven't seen 'padlefot_'
<kvidell> groupWARE, sorry
<justin> Grumbly: uh, the custom configuration refers to xorg.conf itself
<justin> Grumbly: read the top of xorg.conf.
<Grumbly> justin: it was refering to the automatically generated backups of xorg.conf
<mcking> Beuno: if that give you a good response, you use the same dev: option to burn with.  'man cdrecord' for more
<Grumbly> not the conf file itself
<mcking> Beuno: WARNING! dense man page ahead!! :)
<justin> Grumbly: no, it wasn't.
<[angelofdeath0] > 3. Once done, _absolutely_ make a backup of your MBR (Master Boot Record). See Google.. :)<-- google only shows you how to repair it after it is corrupted
<Grumbly> trust me.  ls xorg.conf.* in /etc/X11/ and you will see
<justin> Grumbly: who is the one with the problem, you, or me?
* Grumbly wonders if he wants the sarcastic answer
<exjinn> suggestions for a burning software besides k3b?
<Beuno> mcking: what would be a good response?
<jeff25> dieman: haha nice host
<[angelofdeath0] > ...lol
<Hal900X> hello
<Matthew_W> Oy.
<Hal900X> does there exist a php5 backport for ubuntu 5.04?
<mcking> Beuno: one of the lines should have something like this:    1,0,0   100) 'SAMSUNG ' 'CDRW/DVD SM-348B' 'T504' Removable CD-ROM
<[angelofdeath0] > .. does anyone know?
<mcking> Beuno: yours will be specific to your drive
<Shachaf> Has anybody had trouble with the eepro100 card under Ubuntu?
<Matthew_W> no idea.
<Matthew_W> lol
<Shachaf> I can't get it to work.
<nalioth> Beuno: i read somwehere about a bash frontend to cdrecord. google "bash cdrecord" (mighta been at sourceforge)
<Beuno> mcking:   :(
<dieman> jeff25: thanks
<dieman> we just had a 1.5 hour downtime on the t1
<dieman> that sucked
<dieman> i think this t1 gets more downtime than my dsl line
<PhantomFreak> I've got it woking quite reasonably now... When the eth is off it will attempt to dial out...
<dieman> too bad im moving, so i lose the dsl
<dieman> cable only at the new place
<Beuno> mcking: I got webmin on it also, so Im using that as a front end once I get to to recognize my device
<[angelofdeath0] > ~~_
<zakann> Oh, sorry, is there any french connected here?
<Shachaf> nalioth: Would that be TCDR? tcdr.sf.net
<zakann> I've got a little problem with unicode support in Xirc
<zakann> oh, Xchat
<Matthew_W> zakann: on parle anglais ici, alors, il y a un autre canal pour ubuntu en francais, mais, j'ai oublie le nom...
<Matthew_W> Anyone know the french ubuntu channel?
<thechitowncubs> Is anyone an official Ubuntu member here?
<thechitowncubs> I'd like to become one and don't know how to do this: A cryptographic (GPG) signature on the text of the code itself sent to Benjamin Mako Hill
<Shachaf> Matthew_W: #ubuntu-fr?
<zakann> Matthew_W, you're french?
<Matthew_W> zakann:  Canadian
<zakann> Matthew_W, il y avait un channel franais, mais l, y a plus on dirait, comprends pas
<zakann> mais c rcent, j'y tais encore la semaine dernire
<Matthew_W> ah, ok.
<zakann> comprends po
<Matthew_W> moment
<zakann> moment?
<chillywilly> anyone ever rip an audio CD to wav files with soud juicer?
<jeff25> chillywilly: you might be the first one
<a-l-e> mmmh... back again without having rebooted...
<Grumbly> justin: if the error is refering to xorg.conf then why would A) it work when modifying by nano and b) not remove the old files?
<a-l-e> ... can somebody help me with mkinitrd?
<thechitowncubs> lol jeff
<jeff25> sorry I couldn't resist
<paxmaster_> my freind hed gave me his mac powerbook G3 laptop and i am planning to install linux on it
<Grumbly> but most importanly, how do I fix it?
<chillywilly> shutup
<chillywilly> ;P
<jeff25> :P
<jeff25> heh
<justin> Grumbly: 18:42 < justin> Grumbly: read the top of xorg.conf.
<a-l-e> ... i'm trying to make an initial ram disk for a future ubuntu install... but i don't have the same kernel installed on this system... is there a way to go?
<paxmaster_> i have a ubuntu live cd and the problem is that i never use use mac before
<Grumbly> kinda cant right now
<chillywilly> well the progress bat never moves at all when I select WAV filers
<chillywilly> files*
<paxmaster_> and how could i boot from the cd
<paxmaster_> in mack
<jeff25> Grumbly: how come?
<thechitowncubs> Ya, chillywilly, when i tried it took forever and I just gave up.
<Shachaf> paxmaster_: I think you hold down the "C" key while you boot.
<Shachaf> paxmaster_: I remember reading that somewhere.
<jeff25> chillywilly: I use grip instead
<[angelofdeath0] > hello
<chillywilly> hmmm, but I don't see where I can set it to ouput wavs
<Grumbly> don't have a terminal available
<chillywilly> on grip
<misfit-toy> hmm, I have a weird mouse lag, about every 10 seconds, don't see anything in 'top' that leads me to something, and gkrellm is showing excellent resources available, any ideas?
<paxmaster_> ok thank is ubuntu is ok to install in mac G3
<Grumbly> anyone got a conf to msg or dcc me?
<jeff25> chillywilly: I think it's a cdparanoia option
<Grumbly> just the headder
<zakann> Is there any french here?
<Shachaf> paxmaster_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallOnOldWorldMacs
<jeff25> chillywilly: if you use cdparanoia as the backend ripper...
<jeff25> chillywilly:  -w --output-wav                 : output as WAV file (default)
<LinuxJones> a-l-e, you needed to compile a kernel for some support not in the regular Ubuntu kernel ?
<fissy> hello, a friend has a 4 year old laptop with a cd drive that is just creaking along - she can't reinstall windows to it because the drive doesn't make it through a whole disc without getting totally stuck on something. I think she'd be willing to try ubuntu. Is there a small net install disc?
<Shachaf> paxmaster_: (First result for "Ubuntu G3" on Google.)
<paxmaster_> thx a lot
<Grumbly> justin: can you send me your conf?
<Grumbly> please
<chillywilly> jeff25: what about just selecting Rip Only ;)
<[angelofdeath0] > ..
<misfit-toy> fissy, I believe you can boot to the first cd then type 'linux askmethod' and use ftp to install.
<jeff25> chillywilly: try it... I'm not able to test it atm
<fissy> okie, i'll give that a try misfit-toy
<fissy> thanks
<misfit-toy> np
<chillywilly> jeff25: I've used it in the past
<jeff25> chillywilly: there should be a optoins page that lets you set the backend params for cdparanoia etc
<chillywilly> there's configuration stuff galore in grip
<Grumbly> bah... i'd probably get more help on efnet #hotdates
<jeff25> chillywilly: yeah
<chillywilly> jeff25: one thing I have observed is that you must turn paranoia and extra paranoia off or you will never get the CD ripped ;)
<chillywilly> bah, isn't numbering the wav files
<jeff25> chillywilly: I honestly couldn't say... I haven't messed with grip options in like a year
<jeff25> chillywilly: I know it will do what you want though
<chillywilly> sure
<Grumbly> justin: You are an idiot
<Grumbly> I frikin did that crap at the top before running dpkg
<[angelofdeath0] > lol
<Grumbly> you need to read my earlier questions/text
<Grumbly> frikiin dillweed
<Grumbly> now, can someone help me out with x?
<jeff25> I guess we know why you call yourself 'grumbly'
<Grumbly> jeff25: cause I've got a plesant distribution
<Grumbly> i mean demeanor
<jbroome> i am brimming with desire to help you out
<jeff25> ha!
<jeff25> jbroome: ahah
<kvidell> disposition?
<kvidell> :)
<Grumbly> kvidell: yeah!
<Grumbly> hehe
<[angelofdeath0] > hmm...
<Grumbly> jbroome: i dont like people being lazy and telling me that I dont know what I am talking about
<kvidell> ah :-\ blsat, a xorg proble, I'm terrible with xorg problems else-wise I'd help. Sorry
<Grumbly> then I get all second guessy and go and re read the same info again
<Grumbly> kvidell: thanks for the honesty
<Grumbly> justin seems to be lacking that quality
<jeff25> lol
<Grumbly> jeff25: you have any experience with X?
<jeff25> yup, but I'm too scared to help
<Grumbly> how about with xorg.conf
<Grumbly> I'm positive that's where I have the problem
<jeff25> I do'nt even know what the problem is
<yaaar> hey Grumbly, were you gonna ask a question about xorg.conf, or just taking a poll as to how people would react if you did?
<_heart> i have a dualhead graphic card... i've made changes in my xorg.conf as in a tutorial... do i have to do install xinerama or is it already there!?
<optik> it is already there
<Grumbly> crap... I can't remember the exact error.  something about v_bios not found or no v_bios found
<[angelofdeath0] > is the backup of the MBR required for a dual os boot?
<zukalk> hey all
<kvidell> but just to make sure I have facts straight so I can go digging and see if I find anything.. you're trying to get X to work properly on an Apple G4 cube running Hoary with what we'll call a Generic 17" CRT display?
<_heart> ok, then bet i come back in a few minutes after restarting x :)
<Grumbly> yaaar: anger was directed at a single dumby
<xirtam> hmm, i changed to xorg and it seems very unstable ... what could be a reason for that (every 10 min. the hole server freezes ... / using fluxbox ... ) any ideas?
<[BAF64] > i have ubuntu installed, installed kernel headers, but cant find them anyplace
<[BAF64] > any ideas?
<Grumbly> kvidell: no.  it's an apple ADC studio 17
<optik> xirtam:  are you using hoary/
<Grumbly> there's some weird modeline inf
<xirtam> optik: yes
<[BAF64] > where do the headers go
<[BAF64] > cause, i need them
<jeff25> xirtam: are you the op in efnet #c
<[BAF64] > stupid thing doenst go to /usr/src
<yaaar> Grumbly, yeah, sure, that's cool....i don't care abuot that.....just can't figure out what you want to know about xorg.
<optik> you say "changed"
<optik> what do you mean by that?
<xirtam> jeff25: no sorry
<mako> thechitowncubs: you can also just fax a signed letter
<mako> or scan and email
<nalioth> mako howzit goin?
<jeff25> xirtam: oh btw
<Razor-X> I just realized how un-stringent our school's word processing standrds are
<Grumbly> yaaar: why when i run the dpkg-reconfigure (after the md5sum > /var.. and so on) it fails and gives an error akin to possible cusom configuration: /etc/X11/xorg.conf.2093513
<jeff25> xirtam: fluxbox in main is broken I found... (unless they fixed it)
<Razor-X> it'll take almost no effort to do my documents in LaTeX henceforth
<Grumbly> yaaar: and how do I fix that?
<nalioth> Grumbly: have you been to penguinppc.org?
<Grumbly> nalioth: yeah, but I may have missed something.  any specific sections?
<nalioth> Grumbly: havent been there myself, but i know it aims at mac support of the older type mac
<yaaar> Grumbly, have you tried simply movng the offending config file to some other directory prior to the dpkg-reconfigure and then either moving it back, using the new one, or just reconfiguring it?
<Grumbly> yaaar: yep
<yaaar> and it still fails, or it won't work after the configure
<yaaar> ?
<dennis_> Can anyone help me install my ati drivers?
<concept10> Okay, I have got to get this figured out so I may complete my Ubuntu transition.  Firefox reports the wrong version to the Mozilla extensions site.  How do I fix this?  I changed the version in about:config already
<Grumbly> brb
<jeff25> concept10: did you exit the browser?
<nalioth> concept10: then you should be ok
<jeff25> concept10: i.e. restart it
<paxmaster_> i can't get to boot the cd
<ecarroll> Is there anyway i can tell what version of gcc a kernel is built with as it sits on a repository.
<thechitowncubs> mako: I'd rather just send it the GPG way, want to give me some instruction?
<paxmaster_> in mac
<paxmaster_> i am holding the c down
<nalioth> paxmaster_: what kind of mac?
<dennis_> Can anyone help me install my ati drivers? I can not seem to find which one to download or how to install it...
<Grumbly> yaaar: still fails
<paxmaster_> mac powerbook G3
<jeff25> xirtam: my advice is to compile fluxbox yourself and check install it.  your configure flags should at minimum include --disable-xmb
<Grumbly> nalioth: it's not all that comprehensive.
<Grumbly> ppcnerds.org is a bit better
<nalioth> paxmaster_: have you tried the <option> key instead of <c> ?
<ecarroll> Is there anyway i can tell what version of gcc a kernel is built with as it sits on a repository; I am installing VMWare, and it requires i have the same version of gcc to make a module for it, unforntuatly the gcc on the repos with v3.3.5 is a symlink to a newer gcc and that just doesn't float with VMWare i need to know if the new 2.6.12, is built with the newer gcc or if i should just download sources and build my own
<concept10> jeff25, nalioth: Is there anyway to save about:ocnfig or do I just close the window
<paxmaster_> no
<nalioth> Grumbly: thx for the heads up, guess the nerds are short of info on this also, eh?
<jeff25> concept10: it autosaves
<paxmaster_> i nerver used mac in my life
<jeff25> paxmaster_: be proud
<nalioth> concept10: once you change the value, like was said, restart it
<paxmaster_> it my friend
<Grumbly> a bit
<Grumbly> I'd love to get it working
<Grumbly> then post the fix/info
<nalioth> Grumbly: dja see the 'upgrade' in the mac swindle sites today?
<concept10> Okay, I must have to change the app.extensions versions
<nalioth> Grumbly: a G4 cube 'upgrade' via a Pentium-M
<nalioth> concept10: just the vendorsub line
<computerguy867> i have a question about ssh...My university subscribes to Safari Bookshelf(Oriellys ebook service) and when Im on the campus netowrk and I access this site, the site recognizes that Im on the network. I am now home for the summer but would like to access this service.  The university has some linux machines that I can ssh into.  If possible, how can I use port fowarding to access the site as If i was on the network?
<nalioth> computerguy867: port forwarding would need to be set up at the uni
<paxmaster_> ah the option is the alt key
<nalioth> computerguy867: i believe
<nalioth> computerguy867: don't you have a user/pass?
<computerguy867> yes
<computerguy867> how would I use ssh to do this
<nalioth> computerguy867: and even with user/pass, it still wants you on the property?
<justin> ecarroll: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/VMware
<concept10> nalioth, okay, that might do the trick. I was changing something entirely different. I basically ytyped version in the filter box and just changed the version.
<computerguy867> Im not sure how to do portforwarding and ssh
<dennis_> Anyone here have an ATI GPU?
<nalioth> concept10: no need for anything but the vendorsub line
<bert> dennis_: i do
<dennis_> bert, what model?
<computerguy867> naloith: Im not sure how to use ssh in this way and what parameters to use
<nalioth> computerguy867: do they require you to ssh in  from the campus itself?
<bert> dennis, radeon 7000/VE 32MB
<bert> old thing
<dennis_> That doesn't help :/
<dennis_> I'm trying to install my drivers for my 9600xt :x
<concept10> ssh -l 192.122.129.x ubuntu
<misfit-toy> hmm, I have a weird mouse lag, about every 10 seconds, don't see anything in 'top' that leads me to something, and gkrellm is showing excellent resources available, any ideas?
<concept10> or is it the other way around?
<justin> concept10: is 192.122.129.x your username?
<nalioth> concept10: for what?
<drakcap> misfit-toy check dma ide etc..
<bert> I am considering to buy a nvidia just to fix my tv-out
<computerguy867> naloith: No its an http site, that I normally access from on campus.  i would like to ssh into the linux computers on campus to access this site
<PhantomFreak> Now, does anyone know how to get IrDA to work? I.e. What is the port of the Infa-red port?
<thechitowncubs> is something wrong with us.archive.ubuntu.com
<justin> concept10: ssh lets you just use @ to separate the username and host
<nalioth> computerguy867: then try to ssh in, and use your user/pass. unless they have specifically locked out all outside IP addys, you should be able to access
<concept10> ...
<misfit-toy> drakcap, good idea thanks
<concept10> Thanks nalioth for the firefox trick
<ecarroll> Anyone using 2.6.11 or 2.6.12 (breezy only i believe) and can read to me /cat/proc/version i need to know the gcc version number
<nalioth> concept10: yup, about:config messin can make ya or break ya
<slava> what gcc version does the latest ubuntu ship?
<nalioth> concept10: so now you can raze windoze from your puter forever?
<dennis_> Does anyone here have an Ati Gpu that is 8500 or +
<justin> slava: packages.ubuntu.com
<tritium> thechitowncubs, yes, see the topic
<computerguy867> i can successfully ssh in but I want to sure portforwarding so that when i open up my web browser(locally installed) it tricks the site
<computerguy867> if that makes sence
<bert> @slava 4:3.3.5
<slava> justin, thanks
<nalioth> anyone: can you tunnel ssh and view webpages and such?
<bert> anyone using breezy already?
<tritium> bert, please don't
<ecarroll> bert: I am
<dennis_> Does anyone here have an Ati Gpu that is 8500 or +? I need help installing drivers for OpenGL support... :(
<ecarroll> works excelent for me
<nalioth> computerguy867: i only vnc via ssh, and i'm sure the uni aint got no vnc servers runnin (might be wrong)
<tritium> dennis_, please don't repeat so often...
<justin> concept10: the ssh man page covers port fowarding and proxying
<chillywilly> nalioth: why would you need to do that? are they restricting connections by IP address?
<bert> @tritium: ?!?
<tritium> bert, see the topic
<dennis_> I didn't think anyone saw it...
<mcking> computerguy867: ok, here's an idea.
<nalioth> chillywilly: computerguy867 wants to ssh into his uni and view the uni website thru the ssh connection
<computerguy867> naloith: Close but its not a uni http site, its public
<justin> er
<computerguy867> safari.blackboard.com
<nalioth> computerguy867: well if its public, why cant you point your browser at it?
<justin> computerguy867: the ssh man page covers port fowarding and proxying
* nalioth is confused
<chillywilly> computerguy867: why do you need to do it that way? they restrict client IP address?
<ecarroll> is there anyway to have gcc answer with a different version number
<mcking> computerguy867: set up a screen session with squid running on it at a known port (like 4321 or something)...
<computerguy867> im confused now
<nalioth> mcking: ya frazzled his circuits with that one
<mcking> haha
<chillywilly> if it's a public website then just load it up and login
<justin> computerguy867: read the ssh man page. it covers port forwarding and proxying
<GNULinuxer> Is there any way to add a bootsplash to Ubuntu like the live CD?
<zakann> Hello everybody*
<computerguy867> i think what im trying to do is forward my port 80 through my universities linux computers
<computerguy867> i cant just log onto safari
<chillywilly> if you are trying to fake that you are on the uni network because they are restricting the connection by IP address then you would want to forward
<computerguy867> i need to be on the netowrk
<nalioth> computerguy867: but if its public, why not just browse to it?
<zakann> who could explain me how to add unicode ttf-8 support in xchat?
<justin> nalioth: you're not helping
<computerguy867> to access the services I have to be on campus
<nalioth> computerguy867: so its NOT public
<computerguy867> the site is
<nalioth> justin: i'm trying to get solid info from him
<computerguy867> but access to the services is not
<nalioth> computerguy867: ok then
<computerguy867> it detects if your on the netowrk
<justin> nalioth: I already know what he is talking about, you're just confusing him
<chillywilly> public sites has no IP access restrictions, hence the name 'public'
<chillywilly> have*
<computerguy867> right, its public
<nalioth> justin: sorry, i have never been to uni
<justin> computerguy867: read the ssh man page. read the stuff about SOCKS
<samuel> sup all
<computerguy867> but when you view it on the netowk, its says welcome University of Maryland Student
<nalioth> computerguy867: if you are required to be on campus, then the part you are after is private
<computerguy867> i guess
<samuel> can someone tell me the name of the CD burning software included w ubuntu?
<IorGie> gnomebaker
<kvidell> gnome-baker I think
<kvidell> okay, sans hyphen :)
<nalioth> samuel: you can install many burning pkgs
<kvidell> hehe
<mcking> yeah. safari.oreilly.com is public, but what he is saying he needs to route through his uni so that he can access the books using his uni site license
<computerguy867> i read the man page but its greek to me
<tritium> samuel, you'll have to install them, though.  They're not included by default.
<nalioth> samuel: graveman, k3b
<computerguy867> mcking: Yes!, i thkn
<mcking> computerguy867: do you have an admin at the uni who could help you?
<justin> computerguy867: read it again. read the stuff about SOCKS.
<nalioth> mcking: well i think we all have figgered it out
<samuel> nalioth, there is one that comes with ubuntu for gnome? very good one... you can burn things easily to ISO images, etc...
<nalioth> the screen + squid sounds pretty good to me
<tritium> samuel, gnomebaker or graveman
<justin> screen + squid is a dumb idea.
<nalioth> samuel: the nautilus file browser has a built-in burning capability (similar to winXP)
<samuel> tritium, thanks
<computerguy867> justin: Ok
<dennis_> I will someone a cookie if they help me install the ATI drivers...
<dennis_> This is a cookie up for grabs...
<mcking> computerguy867: just make sure that your admins don't frown on something like that
<bionic> Where can I get the linux kernel source that comes with Ubuntu 5.04? Its not in /usr/src
<tritium> samuel, sure.  They're both in universe
<samuel> nalioth, i know, but afaik it wont convert to audio-cd, just files right?
<computerguy867> mcking: good point
<IorGie> bionic: use apt-get
<ewhitten> bionic:  linux-headers is the package you want.
<lickety> bionic, apt-cache search kernel-source
<bionic> sudo apt-get linux-headers?
<LinuxJones> bionic, you have to download it
<nalioth> samuel: yes, its a very simple burner
<tritium> bionic, yes, install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<maage> test
<ewhitten> what tritium said.
<GazaM> dennis_ I'll help you
<dennis_> Do you have a gpu greater than 8500?
<mcking> linux headers contains the header files for building software.  the kernel source is in apt-get src
<dennis_> I need to get OpenGL support running
<justin> dennis_: install the fglrx packages.
<GazaM> I have a PCI-E X700Pro, if that is newer than the 8500, lol
<tritium> the kernel source is in linux-source package
<bionic> Appreciate it, thanks.
<tritium> bionic, e.g., linux-source-2.6.10
* mcking just signed up for a trial of safari
<tritium> bionic, what is it you're trying to do?
<ewhitten> mcking: watch out for the ollyphonts!
<mcking> haha
<ecarroll> let me take this opertunity to say what a stupid crock of shit it is that  breezy has 2.6.12 the newest kernel built with gcc v3.3.5 and what a royal pain in the ass that makes things
<ecarroll> kthx
<tritium> ecarroll, read the topic.  You're asked not to run breezy yet
<ecarroll> ... so I'm still going to bitch about it
<LinuxJones> lol
<bionic> tritium, Well, trying to install the ati drivers from the howto on ubuntuforums. But I get an error, and my system is plain fresh ubuntu install
<Grumbly> nalioth: I just caught an installer error in the xserver-xorg pkg
<tritium> ecarroll, relax
<bionic> Its three lines, may I msg you them?
<Grumbly> hah!
<ecarroll> I like breezy, I dont like their decision to stick with v3.3.5
<dennis_> Wtf is Breezy?
<nalioth> Grumbly: were you able to overcome it?
<tritium> dennis_, the development version of ubuntu, to be released in October
<mcking> dennis_: the next version of ubuntu
<dennis_> oh
<dennis_> lol
<Grumbly> dont know, installation continued on, but it refered to  private/pool or somethng
<chillywilly> bah, my audio cd won't eject
<tritium> bionic, you should follow this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<tritium> No need for kernel headers or source
<ecarroll> need to restart with new kernel
<Grumbly> what's the latest stable kernel?
<IorGie> Grumbly look at kernel.org
<tritium> Grumbly, 2.6.10 is the latest that's _supported_ in hoary
<Grumbly> not just supported- what
<Grumbly> is the latest stable linux kernel?
<chillywilly> oh boy I got my Ubuntu CDs
<tritium> 2.6.11.12
<chillywilly> weeeeee
<IorGie> chillywilly: how long did you wait for it?
<_scott_> how do I install the gcc package?
<ewhitten> chillywilly:  nice!  I ordered some, but I just moved.  no idea if they'll get forwarded to my new address. :(
<concept10> Anyone think that Ubuntu will be here for a long time?
<LinuxJones> concept10, yeah :)
<IorGie> what is a long time?
<_scott_> how do I install gcc or build essential?
<concept10> more than two years
<ChinaCatJones> how would one change the default behavior of installing themes from a per user basis to a per machine basis under theme manager?
<tweakism_> chillywilly: wow.  are you the chillywilly I know?
<gmoody> hello
<LinuxJones> _scott_, apt-get install build-essential
<gmoody> exit
<tritium> concept10, I would bet on it
<tritium> bionic, did you see my last messages before quitting?
<IorGie> easaly :)
<chillywilly> tweakism_: yes, havoc's buddy
<tweakism_> Ubuntu is excellent.  If it had risen up through a community coming together, I'd say it'd be carried on technical merits alone.  The financier bought his way into space, though, so he could give up and move on at some point.  However, since he's stinking rich, Ubuntu can't cost that much, and he's definitely planned for sufficiency.
<tweakism_> chillywilly: cool.
<concept10> Im going to install it on my sisters machine tonight
<chillywilly> IorGie: quite some time...I had forgotten about it
<tritium> tweakism_, it did rise up from the debian community, and has formed a rather strong community itself
<ewhitten> oh man.  I just spent 20 mins. trying to figure out why my pointer was going crazy... answer:  sitting on the (tiny) wireless notebook mouse.
<concept10> maybe it will help her gain some computer literacy
<IorGie> It would be nice to have some "official" ubuntu cd's but if it takes ages...
<ewhitten> *sigh*
<melostalgic> i'm having an issue with xmms working properly. can anyone help? also, im a new linux user.
<IorGie> I'll problably will run breezy way before they arive ;)
<concept10> If I was Mark, I would make a million CD's and start a AOL compaign, send them in the mail, computer and electronic stores
<chillywilly> ok, this is really annoying
<tritium> concept10, they do mail free CDs if you request them
<parabolize> melostalgic: whats the problem
<melostalgic> i can't get it to play mp3s or wavs
<concept10> tritium, i know that but I would get them out to the entire public
<xirtam> how do i set transparency using xorg?
<nalioth> tritium: concept10 is talking bout AOL-level (in every roll of toilet paper, etc)
<tritium> nalioth, right, I understand.
<parabolize> melostalgic: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<nalioth> melostalgic: ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<IorGie> melostalgic: see ubuntuguide.org to install multimedia support
<concept10> someone has to market linux to the masses
<melostalgic> i've already installed all of them parabolize
<parabolize> lol
<chillywilly> the nautilus eject wouldn't worked so I kill -9'd it and then I was able to eject my audio CD
<ccc> i may be wrong, but isn't xmms development dead since long? the last i saw of it, it was still using gtk1. :D
<_Magog_> ive got my repo's workin to get e17, all my dependancies are resolved except libe, i cant install it without libe and cant install libe without it
<chillywilly> Jun 13 18:38:38 localhost kernel: program eject is using a deprecated SCSI ioctl, please convert it to SG_IO
<concept10> could you imagine how many people would be in this channel if they started a AOL campaign nalioth?
<IorGie> concept10: thats were we here aren't we?
<nalioth> chillywilly: thats what 'kill' is for
<parabolize> melostalgic do they run in any other media player
<tritium> welcome drobbins :)
<drobbins> hiya
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> concept10: it would be kwazy
<chillywilly> nalioth: um, no it should eject properly...and I did use kill, did you even read what I typed? :)
<_Magog_> anyone know how i can install libe?
<thechitowncubs> Can anyone help me setup a certificate in Evolution?
<concept10> drobbins, you work at MS?
<nalioth> chillywilly: it 'should' eject properly, but obviously nautilus wasnt finished with it
<drobbins> yep, as of May 23rd
<jtorgers> a review of ubuntu at http://osnews.com/comment.php?news_id=10836
<melostalgic> parabolize, no. i've tried helix player, realplayer, and amaroK
<skora> haha
<macarthy> hi all
<thechitowncubs> I have got it imported but it asked me for a PKCS12 passowrd, but i have no idea what that means
<nalioth> macarthy: did you get sorted out?
<melostalgic> whenever i drag and drop a file into xmms and click play it freezes xmms
<LinuxJones> Daniel Robbins ?
<macarthy> nalioth: no This is from syslog - vino-server[14877] : segfault at 000000000152f678 rip 000000000040af65 rsp 0000007fbffff6d0 error 6 -
<odie5533> How do I use a webcam on linux?
<skora> im a linux using teenager who has bill gates shaking in his boots
<skora> :D
<nalioth> macarthy: i recommend another sshd
<skora> *sarcasm*
<nalioth> macarthy: oops, another vncd
<chillywilly> nalioth: it wasn't doing anything with it
<odie5533> Anyone here ever use a webcam with linux?
<parabolize> melostalgic: you know if your sound works at all?
<nalioth> chillywilly: i've never been fond of gnome
<melostalgic> parabolize, yes, it does.
<calc> odie5533: get something that works with v4l
<IorGie> odie5533: I tried but gave up
<nalioth> chillywilly: cuz of unexplained stuff like that
<thechitowncubs> Anyone :/
<tritium> odie5533, you have to do some research and find one that is supported with a driver
<kevogod> Is Ubuntu going to use ClearLooks as a default theme ever or continue using Human?
<macarthy> nalioth: yes, that will be my workaround - however I'd like to use this as an opertunity to report my first bug report
<calc> odie5533: gnomemeeting probably does
<parabolize> melostalgic no idea then. soory
<concept10> nalioth, you sounded like jar jar with kwazy.  Anyway is us.archive.ubuntu.com down?
* calc wrote a driver for one webcam for linux but never used it much afterwards
<nalioth> macarthy: bugzilla.ubuntu.org
<tritium> concept10, yes, see the topic
<nalioth> concept10: read the /topic
<odie5533> how do I know if my webcam works?
<_Magog_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<_Magog_>   libe: Depends: enlightenment (= 0.16.999.010-0cvs20050611) but 1:0.16.6-3ubuntu1 is to be installed
<_Magog_> E: Broken packages
<odie5533> I mainly want it to just take pictures
<_Magog_> anyone know?
<macarthy> is there a howto to writing a meaning full bug report?
<macarthy> meaningful
<nalioth> _Magog_: how are you building/installing all these things?
* chillywilly bakes a CD
<_Magog_> nalioth, apt-get
<bionic> tritium, yes I did, but I get a bunch of errors when trying to follow it
<tritium> drobbins, how's gentoo dev?
<drobbins> tritium: gentoo development?
<nalioth> _Magog_: you might end up having to build by hand the last two items
<tritium> drobbins, yes
<chillywilly> as the damn thing just hangs there...
<nalioth> _Magog_: use checkinstall (it makes debs, for convienient pkg managment <and thats about all>)
* chillywilly slaps it around some
<tritium> bionic, that's not usual...
<_Magog_> kk
<_Magog_> ty
<chillywilly> there we go
<drobbins> tritium: good question. Good, I suppose.
<chillywilly> or not..
<bionic> tritium, Shouldnt be, my install of Ubuntu is plain fresh :(
<melostalgic> no one has any ideas on how to help me?
<bionic> tritium, May I msg you the output?
<_Magog_> na
<tritium> bionic, okay
<_Magog_> not quite
<drobbins> tritium: this is my first day hanging on freenode after starting work at Microsoft
<kevogod> Is Ubuntu compatible with Reiser4?
<chillywilly> gah, burning disk failed
<skora> hey cubies
<nalioth> _Magog_: use 'checkinstall' (may have to install it) instead of "make install"
<_Magog_> cool
<tritium> drobbins, it's nice having you here.  I guess this means you've left Albuquerque?
<drobbins> tritium: yes
<skora> im not sure, but I think evolution doesn't work with that type of certificate :/
<nalioth> _Magog_: it makes a deb, so you can remove the thing you compiled easily (and you have a deb for later)
<drobbins> tritium: I'm in Redmond, WA now
<tritium> drobbins, ah, that's my home town.  I'll be moving back in August.  Too bad you're gone.
<drobbins> where will you be moving from?
<thechitowncubs> I have got it imported but it asked me for a PKCS12 passowrd, but i have no idea what that means
<thechitowncubs> Can anyone help me setup a certificate in Evolution?
<tritium> drobbins, West Lafayette, IN
<drobbins> ah
<dmb> hi
<skora> thechitowncubs, http://howto.mainstreamlinux.com/SSL-Certificates-HOWTO/x282.html
<skora> that might be it.
<tritium> drobbins, Some years back, I lived in Mukilteo, WA.  Not too far from Redmond.
<dmb> im really stupid when it comes to apt-get, im so used to portage/gentoo
<dmb> so...
<nalioth> dmb: so use synaptic
<dmb> how do I install an identd server?
<drobbins> tritium: moving to WA made me realize how harsh NM can be, environmentally speaking
<chillywilly> try again...
<dmb> nalioth: yes, but i don't see any identd server on synaptic
<IorGie> dmb it is already installes at default
<drobbins> tritium: the family is enjoying it here
<IorGie> see /etc/inetd.conf
<nalioth> dmb: have you enabled universe and multiverse?
<tritium> drobbins, yes, but I grew up there, so I'm used to it.  I like the dry heat, and  you can't beat the chile ;)
<dmb> nalioth: nope
<drobbins> chile is good
<dmb> also, would that let be get anjuta also?
<[DarkSun] > can someone tell me if the live CD supports NTFS  RW?
<dmb> (i almost said emerge)
<nalioth> dmb: www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<drobbins> tritium: want to buy my house? :)
<nalioth> [DarkSun] : nope
<IorGie> [DarkSun]  it doesn't support write on NTFS
<nalioth> dmb: packages.ubuntu.com has a list
<thechitowncubs> If anyone has any info about PGP signing and certificates and how to use them in emails and just a simple description how it works, could you please PM me :(, thanks :)
<tritium> drobbins, sorry, I own one already.  I'm just renting it out while I'm here.  Thanks, though :)
<drobbins> np ;)
<[DarkSun] > does anyone know a live cd that does?  im in a little bit of a bind and need NTFS RW
<nalioth> [DarkSun] : writing to NTFS is unstable from linux
<drakcap> darksun, use the windows cd's recovery console
<[DarkSun] > drakcap, would if i had one
<IorGie> [DarkSun]  Its still experimental an might cause data lost. Dont try it
<drakcap> :(
<drakcap> darksun, use ro access to copy all the data then write it back as fat32?
<concept10> [DarkSun] , you should use FAT32 (vfat) if you want RW support
<chillywilly> bake...cd...bake
<Grumbly> postdrop: unable to look up public/pickup
<Grumbly> wth
<drobbins> tritium: so how is ubuntu going?
<drobbins> tritium: you guys seem to be very well received...
<doneill> anybody up for some enemy territory?
<mebaran151> doneill que?
<[DarkSun] > *sigh*   not my pc, trying to save a server from needing to be reformated, kinda a time crises atm
<tritium> drobbins, pretty well, it seems.  Have you tried it at all?
<[DarkSun] > thanx anyway
<doneill> eum, it's a game
<doneill> quasi-RTCW sequel
<doneill> first person shooter
<doneill> by ID Software
<doneill> (it's free though)
<drobbins> tritium: I haven't... we have a bunch of ubuntu cd's here though, but not the current release afaik
<dmb> i know this might seem kind of stupid, but, does ubuntu set a password for root or somethign?
<HrdwrBoB> dmb: nope
<dmb> because i don't remember setting one in the isntall process
<tritium> drobbins, there at MS?  wow...
<dmb> ahh
<HrdwrBoB> dmb: ubuntu uses 'sudo'
<nalioth> dmb: ubuntu doesnt use root
<dmb> im so used to using su
<HrdwrBoB> dmb: just use sudo where you would use su :)
<doneill> me too
<HrdwrBoB> sudo -s for a shell
<tritium> dmb, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
* doneill is from debian
<nalioth> dmb: sudo keeps n00bs from shooting off their foot
* doneill sudo passwd root'd first thing
<drobbins> tritium: yes, I believe that your boss sent them to my boss :)
* dmb is from gentoo
<drobbins> or, maybe someone just ordered a bunch and sent them over
<tweakism_> drobbins: are you daniel robbins, the gentoo guy?
<drobbins> yes
<doneill> i think an obfuscated root access method is a good idea for that reason
<tweakism_> wow, it's nice to meet you.
<drobbins> nice to meet you too :)
<abarbaccia> bob2, you active?
<tritium> drobbins, :)  heh, I'm not a canonical employee...
* tweakism_ is using gentoo right now.
<doneill> tweakism_: recognize my name too by any chance? :)
* doneill poses
<doneill> ....didn't think so.
* tritium gives a warm welcome to the architect of Gentoo, drobbins
<doneill> nice to meet you, anyway.
<tweakism_> UW psych?
<tweakism_> so says google.
<doneill> heheh
<tweakism_> :P
* mcking thinks drobbins is cool
<doneill> curses to google.
<doneill> no, i'm not that one
<drobbins> :)
<drobbins> thanks
<ukato> what's the ftp server progam
<doneill> funny, there's one on the ipv6 mailing lists with the same name, exactly.
<doneill> Daniel Francis O'Neill
<dmb> hmm, are you sure an identd server is installed by default?
<doneill> what are the chances of that?  a linux user too.
<dmb> because i don't see anything in /etc/ident.conf
<concept10> Is there any need to run clam av on regular desktop?
<IorGie> concept10: not realy but it's alway nice to send out clean emails
* mcking wonders why he didn't use safari earlier
<dmb> why use safari when theres mozilla/firefox?
<LinuxJones> drobbins, mind if I ask what your new job is ?
<othernoob> dmb. choice perhaps ?
<concept10> Im curious to know how clam intergrates with Evolution?
<drobbins> hey, the news just hit slashdot
<nalioth> concept10: clamav for me (a regular use) would be to scan stuff you'd send to your windoze brethren
<dmb> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<tweakism_> drobbins: are you going to work at Microsoft?
<LinuxJones> lol
<drobbins> LinuxJones: my job is to help Microsoft understand open source and community projects
<Consty> isn't konqueror better because it passed those ACID2 tests for web standards that only safari has passed until recently.
<nalioth> concept10: clamav has been used in spam detecting mail server scripts, also
<tritium> dmb, please see the topic
<JohnMurdoch> suddenly, I feel sick
<LinuxJones> drobbins, cool
<dmb> tritium: thats not a md5sum error though
<dmb> drobbins: seriosly?
<drobbins> dmb: yep
<IorGie> drobbins: quite a job ;)
<concept10> drobbins, please dont help them put Windows on top of our beloved kernel. :)
<mcking> so what does that mean?
<xterminus> i applied for one of those jobs at microsoft last week actually
<JohnMurdoch> I can't believe it, homemade air conditioning on the cheap.
<dmb> drobbins: are you really drobbins ?
<drobbins> yes
<xterminus> they're looking for ppl who can dig into linux, compare it with windows, and make windows more competitive against linux
<ukato> what is a good ftp server
<ukato> ftpd?
<Consty> mcking: Something about how Safari/Konqueror are completely compliant with web standards where as others have deviations.
<concept10> drobbins, thanks for the good docs in ibm developer works
<drobbins> thanks for reading them :)
<mcking> Consty: no i meant the drobbins bomshe;;
<mcking> s/;;/ll/
<Consty> mcking: Ah, sorry :)
<mcking> stupid new keyboard
<IorGie> ukato: fure-ftpd runs fine over here
<ukato> iorgie, k thanks
<dmb> this could be hard not saying anyhting about micrsoft
<concept10> drobbins, gosh that was /dotted quick, who did you tell?
<JohnMurdoch> did anyone read that homemade air conditioner story on /.? Wouldn't that cause too much humidity to creep into room?
<drobbins> well, an announcement got on gentoo.org this morning
<drobbins> JohnMurdoch: I looked at it quickly but I think it's a closed system, sorta
<drobbins> JohnMurdoch: I don't think it was a swamp cooler, which are used in Albuquerque (and work well, generally...)
<tritium> JohnMurdoch, we use evaporative coolers in the desert southwest.  Not really a new idea...
<concept10> I hope they are paying over $100k for your position
<drobbins> me too
<dmb> lol
<stuNNed> drobbins: hiyas how's it going?
<drobbins> seriously though, I didn't take this position for the money
<tritium> drobbins, let me know when you need a few pounds of Hatch green chile sent up to Redmond
<drobbins> tritium: ok
<drobbins> tritium: we will probably arrange to have the movers ship up a few boxes with all our belongings
<dmb> gentoo + ubuntu = best distros
<synd> blah gentoo
<tritium> :)
<dmb> gentoo is better for me
<tritium> synd, please don't
<dmb> as i like to compile my whole os
<dmb> synd: don't when drobbins is in here
<synd> tritium: dont what?
<wm_eddie_> They are opposite sides of a spectrum of what different people need.
<dmb> yeh
<tritium> synd, no need to bash the merits of other distros, at any time
<IorGie> with ^^
<synd> ain't bashing anything.
<dmb> like, i'm going to use ubuntu to distribute to my freinds who are newbies to linux
<concept10> I have to admit there are some good quips on slashdot about the story.  That crowd cracks me up with the siliness
<dmb> gentoo is the distro for me
<_heart> where can i find the $QTDIR from kubuntu?
<_heart> find /usr /opt -name qtconfig -type f -perm +111 <-- gives me nothing
<dmb> i have to say, there is way to much crap in comments in every slashdot story
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<wm_eddie_> dmb, Nobody reads them anymore.
<bosshoff> hi all
<nullvoid> hi all
<LinuxJones> dmb, that's what slashdot is for :)
<tritium> hi guys
<dmb> i of coarse have to read the mozilla comments stuffs
<nullvoid> I am looking for openclipart
<dmb> becuase i'm a bit involved in the moz project
<dmb> i just like to see how stupid people can be
<nullvoid> when I apt search it, it's not there
<Razor-X> dmb: 's why I never read the comments
<nullvoid> but available at http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/graphics/openclipart
<concept10> dmb, yeah.. thats the truth
<odie5533> how do i enable/use a webcam?
<wm_eddie_> Quick what's everyone's favorite program?
<tritium> odie5533, is there a driver for your cam?  Is it loaded?
<Treyb> hey does ubuntu not come with cc or gcc?
<odie5533> How do I tell?
<wm_eddie_> Treyb, build-essential
<tritium> Treyb, "sudo aptitude install build-essential"
<dmb> so drobbins, are you still going be be the top person @ gentoo?
<Razor-X> Treyb: it's on teh cd, just not installed
<Treyb> ahh
<drobbins> dmb: nope, I'm totally separated from gentoo at this point
<Treyb> ok was like WOW what kinda os doesnt have gcc lol
<tritium> Treyb, we'd be in trouble if it didn't have a compiler ;)
<Razor-X> *the
<dmb> becaise i was/am starting development there
<Treyb> yes sir lol
<odie5533> tritium: how do I know if there is a driver or if its loaded?
<Razor-X> tritium: hmmm, you shouldn't promote aptitude, you can "fork" n00bs ;)
<bosshoff> I was just wondering if anyone can get windows to drag from one desktop to the other in dual-monitor setups w/o xinerama
<concept10> I loaded my wireless drivers with ndiswrapper yesterday but I cant not get it to find my wireless lan, any suggestions?
<tritium> Razor-X, it has some advantages over apt-get
<mdke> concept10, did you check the channel?
<bosshoff> probably something wrong with your /etc/conf.d/net
<mdke> is this #ubuntu?
* mdke double checks
<fishie> whoa i really am getting to love linux more and more everyday
<fishie> :)
<dmb> hehe
<tritium> odie5533, which cam is it?
<Razor-X> tritium: understood, but, most of the people here offer advice with apt-get, and so, some people may get confused
<mdke> concept10, you set your net stuff in /etc/network/interfaces
<concept10> mdke, yes. I set the correct channel ESID..
<LinuxJones> fishie, before you know it you'll be on #ubuntu 24/7 :)
<mdke> concept10, channel =/ essid
<tritium> Razor-X, I typically do offer up both alternatives...
<Razor-X> hehe, fine fine
<odie5533> tritium: ov511+
<mdke> concept10, have a look at iwconfig, and see which channel it is on, to make sure it conforms to your AP
<tritium> odie5533, yes, there is a driver for that
<Treyb> wow I'm almost surprised I like this OS coming from FreeBSD lol
<Razor-X> Treyb: you may, but i'm never going to the FreeBSD world ;)
<odie5533> tritium: How do I use it? and how do I capture from the device?
<Treyb> guess I just wanted something a bit easier so i dont have to work as hard for resaults lol
<tritium> odie5533, "lsmod | grep ov511".  If it's listed, the module is loaded
<IorGie> Razor-X: never say never, a year ago i wouldnt ever concider linux
<concept10> wlan0     IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:"MSHOME"
<concept10>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.457 GHz    I dont see channel?!
<odie5533> tritium: It's listed, but how do I use the device?
<mdke> concept10, is that all you have?
<tritium> odie5533, you can try gnomemeeting for videoconferencing
<Razor-X> IorGie: i'll say never because I tried FreeBSD
<nullvoid> concept10: kismet will show chan
<concept10> mdke, no didnt want to flood
<odie5533> tritium: I just want to capture from it
<bosshoff> I was just wondering if anyone can get windows to drag from one desktop to the other in dual-monitor setups w/o xinerama? I heard there was some migration software
<mdke> concept10, fair enough, but its strange you don't have channel
<mdke> concept10, anyhow frequency will do
<misfit-toy> concept10, now you realize you should be upgrading FC right now doncha? ;p
<Treyb> anyone here know about mesa?
<Razor-X> the naming conventions themselfves seem so counter-intuitive from the onset, and there's so much more....
<Razor-X> *themselves
<tritium> odie5533, try "apt-cache search webcam".  That should return a number of packages you can look into using.
<Razor-X> hmmm... time to test my LaTeX skillage out on some of my WYSIWYG documents
<KrimZon> "E: The package jre needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it." <- what do i do when apt-get says this?
<concept10> misfit-toy, lol :) dont tell no one!
<IorGie> Razor-X: i dont but i gave linux a very small change after RH and debian. Till i finaly found ubuntu
<misfit-toy> concept10, heheh
<Razor-X> IorGie: well, yeah, maybe I should sample _all_ the BSD distros out there, aka OpenBSD and FreeBSD and ... nothing! ;)
<concept10> misfit-toy, I am commiting distro adultery right now
<KrimZon> i dont need the jre right now, i just want apt-get to actually work
<misfit-toy> concept10, just as Apple is cheating on IBM
<Razor-X> concept10: i'm committing distro incest
<misfit-toy> Razor-X, wow, describe in great detail
<eraser`> where can I report bugs in apt universe?
<concept10> misfit-toy, my new setup is ubuntu laptop, FC on the desktop
<Razor-X> misfit-toy: combining two deviants distros of Linux ;)
<Treyb> Razor-X: distro molestation is alot more fun
<Razor-X> Treyb: mmmhmmm
<Treyb> grr i cant get freakin mesa to make!!!
<misfit-toy> concept10, yeah, sounds good, I have an ubuntu laptop and an FC one, the FC one is now upgrading, albeit slowly for some reason.
<mdke> Treyb, what error?
<misfit-toy> Razor-X, you go boy~!
<Razor-X> eraser`: you mean, the package manager itself, or problems with the Universe repo?
<mdke> Treyb, also, why are you compiling it?
<eraser`> universe repo
<GhettoFish> hmm how do i play *.mov files with mplayer? anyone know?
<concept10> misfit-toy, I decided to try ubuntu after the delay last week and its great on my laptop
<SeamusLP> KrimZon:  Perhaps some app you are installing requires the jre, but you don't have it?
<Treyb> theres a binary build of it mdke?
<Razor-X> eraser`: read the topic and see if that's the problem
<misfit-toy> concept10, I have to admit on this laptop Ubuntu *blazes*
<mdke> Treyb, i'm not an expert, but afaik mesa comes with xorg
<eraser`> it's a bad md5 sum for hoary
<bosshoff> um, should I just be in a different chan?
<Treyb> not from what i've been reading
<concept10> misfit-toy, faster boot too for me
<misfit-toy> concept10, although my wife gets nervous when I talk about my 'ubuntu laptop'
<Razor-X> eraser`: read the topic
<synd> are there better fonts avail in the apt?
<misfit-toy> concept10, loads in half the time
<concept10> misfit-toy, :)
<eraser`> ah
<IorGie> synd just read ubuntuguid.org
<KrimZon> i tried installing the jre, but it didnt work
<zedman> Can anyone help me figure out why my friend can't play mp3s in any media players?
<eraser`> I thought you were telling me about breezy :x
<mdke> bosshoff, that depends
<eraser`> thanks
<LinuxJones> synd, there are some nice ttf fonts for download yeah
<misfit-toy> ok, off to cook some dinner, or at least make sure it's not burning, biab.
<concept10> misfit-toy, thats true. plus ubuntu has a good communtity around it
<mdke> zedman, has he read the RestrictedFormats document on the wiki?
<zedman> no, link please
<misfit-toy> aha, synd, the man who exorcised my wireless NIC! ;p
<KrimZon> the file must've been corrupt because it broke the redhat to debian converter
<misfit-toy> biab
<synd> LinuxJones: recommend any?
<mdke> zedman, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<bosshoff> mdke, I'm interested in people's dual monitor setups
<tritium> KrimZon, due to Sun's licensing restrictions, there is no jre package.  There are many ways to get one.  The one I recommend is to use the "make-jpkg" command from java-package to build your own from a downloaded jre installer
<synd> misfit-toy: i got it working with a dell lappy, but am having a hell of a time on this toshiba...
<mdke> bosshoff, any luck here?
<mdke> synd, report all problems!
<zedman> yeah, thanks.
<Treyb> mdke: i dunno if its built in xorg cant figure out how to make use of it
<synd> mdke: its not so much a problem.
<IorGie> anyone running samba in a worgroup (not a domain) with XP's?
<mdke> synd, if it isn't working when you install, its a problem
<bosshoff> mdke: I guess not, but I'm not even getting a response, so I figured I was in the wrong chan
<Razor-X> tritium: I thought they added a jre package to the repos?
<mdke> bosshoff, maybe you can try a number of different channels
<synd> mdke: if i deemed it a problem, i would have been asking here : )
<concept10> what is kismet?
<Treyb> since my 3d accelerator isnt working properly and can't figure out what else is wrong
<mdke> synd, oh sorry I thought you were
<mdke> Treyb, what card?
<bosshoff> well, I'm in the gnome chan as well, and like nobody is talking at all
<Treyb> ati radeon 9700
<KrimZon> i was following the instructions on ubuntuguide.org when i last tried
<LinuxJones> synd, there were some nice larabie fonts are very nice in multiverse
<mdke> Treyb, ok you need the special drivers for that sort of card
<Burgundavia> Treyb, do you have an nforce2 mobo?
<Treyb> im only getting like 135 fps for glxgears also which is a bit low
<Razor-X> bosshoff: you mean, the GNOME window manager, or, Ubuntu?
<synd> mdke: nah, just telling misfit-toy about it. it was his card before mine. he could not get it working either..
<tritium> Razor-X, no, they can't do that, due to Sun's licensing restrictions
<Razor-X> Treyb: speak for yourself!
<mdke> Treyb, you shouldn't need to recompile the Mesa module in xorg
<Razor-X> tritium: so, is it a java reverse-engineer?
<mdke> Treyb, did you try installing anything yet?
<synd> LinuxJones: alright, sounds good. ill take a gander
<KrimZon> does rar require java though?
<tritium> Razor-X, what?
<Treyb> well in winex i cant get past the 3d accelerator test
<Treyb> and when i run half life it just blank screens
<Razor-X> KrimZon: nope
<mdke> Treyb, you haven't installed any drivers for your card yet?
<Razor-X> tritium: like BlackDown(IIRC)'s Java
<KrimZon> cause it gives the same message when i try to install that
<othernoob> is there another prog for .ace files besides unace ?
<synd> can one put icons on xfce's desktop?
<Treyb> mdke oh ya i did
<tritium> Razor-X, those are not in ubuntu repositories
<Burgundavia> Treyb, what does this: glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<bosshoff> mdke, well, i'm running ubuntu, and I haven't changed anything besides xorg.conf, but yes, it is gnome
<Burgundavia> Treyb, spit out?
<KrimZon> so im guessing apt-get needs some kind of command to fix whatever of jre is left over from the failed install
<Treyb> the opengl info
<Burgundavia> Treyb, do you see Mesa or ATI?
<Razor-X> tritium: nevermind
<Treyb> mesa
<Burgundavia> Treyb, then you don't have your drivers activated
<mdke> guide is here http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Burgundavia> Treyb, see the stuff under notes on wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<mdke> *grins*
<Treyb> lkk thnx guys :)
<bosshoff> so, is there a specific gnome server that gets more traffic?
<mdke> bosshoff, irc.gimp.net but you could maybe see if there is an xorg network somewhere
<patt0n> hola
<bosshoff> oh, good call
<patt0n> spanisch?????
<kvidell> patt0n: #ubuntu-es
<patt0n> I not speke inghlish
<mdke> patt0n, try /join
<mdke> #ubuntu-es
<mdke> damn sorry
<mdke> /join #ubuntu-es
<bienve> patt0n, jajaja
<dmb> hey drobbins , what does ===	#gentoo-dev The channel demigods have stolen your voice mean?
<patt0n> no entiendo  sorry
<caonex> patt0n, no hablas ingles?
<drobbins> dmb: you're not voiced in the channel
<patt0n> no  y tu hablas espaol??
<Razor-X> dmb: they unvoiced you?
<dmb> no recuedo espanol
<drobbins> by default, only devs are voiced in #gentoo-dev
<caonex> patt0n, s
<dmb> ahh
<jbroome> how is he going to reply with no voice? :)
<patt0n> caonex
<Razor-X> patt0n: aqui, no hablamos espanol, /join #ubuntu-es
<caonex> patt0n, es mi primera lengua
<drobbins> well, devs are opped, people who interact with devs are voiced....
<marcin_ant> hi all
<caonex> patt0n, ?
<Razor-X> ok, if that came out wrong
<Razor-X> don't blame me
<jbroome> ooh, ok
<mdke> caonex, help him to join the spanish channel pls
<patt0n> sorry nesecito que me ayuden
<Razor-X> I almost said 'ici, nous ne parlons pas espagnol'
<marcin_ant> I need to customize font for emacs compiled from cvs with support for gtk
<caonex> mdke, i was about to
<dmb> patt0n:  /join #ubunto-es
<kvidell> Razor-X lol
<patt0n> y me den un cana espaol
<kvidell> I do that :-\
<dmb> patt0n: type in "/join #ubunto-es"
<caonex> patton, entra al canal #ubuntu-es
<kvidell> usted hablamos espanol en #ubuntu-es
<dmb> or click it if using chatzilla
<kvidell> va ayer
<Ben_Babcock> My Toshiba Celeron laptop overheats when running Ubuntu :/  Does anyone know how I could fix this?  When booting up, it says it cannot enage cpu-frequency scaling.
<bienve> patt0n, deja de molestar aqui te patearan jjajaja
<kvidell> god I haven't used spanish in like 5 years :-\
<bienve> :P
<dmb> kvidell: me either
<marcin_ant> what and where can I customize - I know that .Xresources but I don't know if I need to modify file in ~/ dir or something in /etc/X11 ?
<caonex> patt0n, escribe lo siguiente sin las comillas "/join #ubuntu-es
<dmb> i actually don't like spanish much
<mdke> Ben_Babcock, what sort of celeron is it
<dmb> brings back old memories
<dmb> theres always google translate
<caonex> patt0n, escrbelo aqu.
<kvidell> dmb: I messed up and tried to learn Spanish and Italian at the same time
<Razor-X> patt0n: tipo /join #ubuntu-es
<kvidell> I can now speak neither
<dmb> kvidell: LOL
<Razor-X> (yes, that's a translatoor speaking)
<Ben_Babcock> mdke: Toshiba Satellite A70 Intel Celeron 2.1 GHz, I believe.
<bienve> caonex, el conoce el canal jeje
<caonex> Razor-X, you say "escribe" no tipo, it means type.
<bienve> lo eh visto por hay creo que ayer.
<Razor-X> hey, I dunno!
<patt0n> ok..  caonex..
<Razor-X> ;)
<mdke> Ben_Babcock, it is quite likely that your chip does not support cpu-frequency scaling, my celeron does not
<patt0n> solo tengo una duda..  como se escrive el gato
<Ben_Babcock> -_-' mdke: Is there anything similar that I can do so that the CPU won't overheat?
<mdke> Ben_Babcock, in any case, the fan should be working properly so that it doesn't overheat. there is clearly a problem!
<Razor-X> el gato?
<Razor-X> doesen't that mean cat?
<abarbaccia> si signor
<transgress> it means the cat
<Razor-X> (I took Spanish a long long time ago (elementary) it was scary)
<mdke> Ben_Babcock, i'm afraid I'm not an expert with acpi, which controls your fan
<transgress> what an awful spelling of senor  (except the n should have that squiggly over it)
<patt0n> que teclas devo de apretar
<patt0n> para marcar gato
<mdke> Ben_Babcock, i hope someone else will be able to help you, otherwise its important to file a bug so Ubuntu can fix the problem
<transgress> what is marcar?
<Razor-X> mark, I think
<kvidell> something about a cat
<Razor-X> i'm feeding this in a translator
<Razor-X> 'In order to mark cat' ;)
<kvidell> lol
<patt0n> marcar   es presionar
<dmb> sry, i just cannot live without gentoo
<dmb> ill brb, rebooting into gentoo
<mdke> he doesn't know what to click
<dmb> ill still hangout here though
<Razor-X> to mark is to press................
<mdke> someone who speaks spanish pls help him out!
<dmb> somone do a google translate
<mdke> digitar /j #ubuntu-es
<caonex> patt0n, estas?
<patt0n> yes..
<patt0n> si aca estoy
<LinuxJones> night all
<patt0n> pero no se como marcar el signo gato en el pc
<concept10> Anyone have Broadcom 4306 based wireless?
<caonex> patt0n, por que no entras al canal?
<patt0n> no entiendo como entrar frnd..
<Razor-X> ok, these tranlators _really_ need to get smarter (computer, I mean)
<dmb> i can understrand what they are saying, i just can't right in spanish
<caonex> patt0n, solo selecciona lo que te voy a escribir, como copiar y pegar: /join #ubuntu-es
<caonex> patt0n, me comprendes?
<mdke> we'll get there
<lakin> Seveas, You around, and mind if I pm you with some more modifications to the WPAHowto?
<mdke> if its a wiki...
<mdke> plunge right in!
<dmb> we need a irc admin to move him
<nate> Hey anybody have a sec to check out my problem?
<Razor-X> I think i'll start on the 'CLI Guide for n00bs'
<nate> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41533
<JonnyRo> I may be hallucinating, but rhythmbox occasionally greys out all the songs on import, and wont let me import them
<nate> I posted it on the forums already
<JonnyRo> is there something i'm missing about the operation of rhythmbox?
<JonnyRo> in the import selection box
<tritium> yay, patt0n you did it!
<JonnyRo> the songs are all greyed out
<mdke> awesome
<JonnyRo> this is in ubuntu HH
<tritium> drobbins, so what brings you to #ubuntu?
<dennis_> Anyone here a master at configuring the ati drivers?
<JonnyRo> no shit
<JonnyRo> just noticed that
<dennis_> I just installed them but I don't want to continue yet due to the advice given from a friend..
<dennis_> I have to run the config....
<dennis_> ;x
<patt0n> senkio
<tritium> dennis_, did you follow the BinaryDriverHowto?
<patt0n> grasias
<dennis_> I had a friend help me
<dennis_> I am at the config part...
<synd> any VNC gui apps?
<dennis_> He said not to continue due to the fact that it might fuck up and make me reinstall ubuntu
<kvidell> synd: xvnc4viewer is my favourite
<mdke> dennis_, you're using the new drivers?
<tritium> dennis_, ?
<dennis_> NOt yet....about to run the config to install the drivers...
<tritium> synd, Applications->Internet->Terminal Server Client
<synd> kvidell: is there an xvnc4server ?
<mdke> dennis_, where did you get the drivers?
<dennis_> ati.com
<kvidell> Iiii... donno, lemme check
<mdke> dennis_, ok the new ones.
<turnpike420> I'm having trouble recalling how to get wifi ipw2200 to do a scan in Ubuntu 5.04 ...
<tritium> dennis_, you're not going to use the ubuntu packages?
<kvidell> nope, xvnc4 is viewer only
<synd> tritium: thanks
<mdke> dennis_, i haven't heard much about them, but some people have reported that they work, others that they have had some difficulties
<kvidell> although
<tritium> dennis_, the only supported option is found on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<kvidell> there is tightvncserver and vnc4server
<kvidell> vnc4server - Virtual network computing server software
<mdke> tritium, have you heard anything about the new drivers, whether they work and so on?
<tritium> mdke, no, I haven't...
<caonex> can anybody tell me if i can install ubuntu using an image from a hard drive?
<nate> Can't anybody take a look at my problem??  I posted it http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41533
<nate> I'm seriously out of ideas
<Burgundavia> dennis_, the frames win is not worth the hassle
<bluefoxicy> so when I plug in my n52 Speedpad
<dennis_> okay..
<caonex> i do not have a burner and i do have the image, and do not have the cd. I do have the cd of knoppix and i know how to install it from knoppix.
<bluefoxicy> will the Add New Hardware Wizard prompt me to submit my device info for my new unrecognized device to Ubuntu for reverse engineering?
<mdke> nate, when does that problem occur?
<dennis_> So just use the hoary fglrx method in that binarydriverhowto?
<caonex> so if there is no known way of installing it with the image i will have to go that way.
<nate> mdke: Anytime I try and play anything from Cedega
<dmb> ok, byby, be back on gentoo
<nate> mdke: but it never happened till I installed Wine
<nate> mdke: even if I remove the packages for wine it still does it
<mdke> nate, did you try the command it suggests ("LANG=etc")
<nate> mdke: Is that in the /etc/enviroment file??  Is that what its refering to?
<mdke> nate, on my system I just use that command
<nate> hmm ok hang on
<mdke> nate, but I'm not on Ubuntu right now, its worth a try!
<lakin> nate, it depends on the shell you are using.  In bash you use: export LANG=etc
<synd> kvidell: thanks!
<turnpike420> how would I restart all networking in Ubuntu ?
<bluefoxicy> rofl!
<nate> mdke: ok so...what do I need to do to try this?
<bluefoxicy> The speed pad works
<bluefoxicy> as the left half of a keyboard
<bluefoxicy> and the scroll wheel of a mouse XD
<lakin> turnpike420, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<turnpike420> lakin: thank you
<mdke> nate, open a terminal, and type LANG=whatever
<nate> mdke: I just put LANG=en_US
<dennis_> Alright
<dennis_> My FPS scores don't seem to have increased....
<nate> mdke: It didn't return with anything...
<dennis_> And I just installed the new drivers...
<dennis_> :/
<lakin> nate, when you run winex how are you doing it?  double clicking on an icon, or from the terminal?
<mdke> nate, see if its worked with "env|grep LANG"
<dennis_> Any suggestionis?
<nate> mdke: yes that command checks out
<mdke> nate, has it helped?
<nate> mdke
<drobbins> oops, missed tritium
<synd> a computer doesnt have to have to be connected to the net for internal network VNCing, right?
<dennis_> Anyone?
<turnpike420> lakin: I'm on a T42 with ipw2200... any idea what I need to do if the wifi hardware LED didn't come back on?
<nate> mdke: nah same thing
<lonewolff> synd: no, you need no internet connection, just a local network
<mdke> dennis_, did you read the notes on that page? sometimes they can be helpful
<nate> mdke:
<dennis_> Hmm
<dennis_> Can I get the link again?
<mdke> nate, have you tried running winex from the terminal
<nate> mdke: I run Point2Play from the terminal to see the error
<mdke> dennis_, on the wiki/BinaryDriverHowTo
<synd> lonewolff: indeed what i said : p
<lakin> turnpike420, make sure the correct modules are loaded in the kernel?
<TreyB> man still cant get 3d acceleration to work o.O
<mdke> nate, ok i'm spent
<synd> lonewolff: thanks for the reassurance : )
<mdke> sorry!
<nate> mdke: If I don't run it from the terminal you don't see anything and nothing happens
<lonewolff> synd: sorry i thot you were asking a question, i need sleep sorry
<turnpike420> lakin: well, they should be... last thursday I was able to connect to an open access point... and in my condo, I see 13 right now!!  lol
<nate> mdke: lol.... It doesn't make any sense...everything on my system checks out
<turnpike420> at least, that's what iwlist shows
<lakin> if iwlist is working, then the card is working, Dunno what's up with the LED's.
<cookiemonstergri> hi
<mdke> sometimes the leds are turned off to save power
<vinux> TreyB, what's going on? Are you using Nvidia?
<mdke> ati
<TreyB> vinux: ati :-/
<turnpike420> lakin: ya, I'm a bit baffled... still very new to Ubuntu (or any deb based distro)  I'm too familiar with rh based
<mdke> TreyB, did you read the Notes section on that page?
<dennis_> mdke can you please link me....I can't find it in my history thingy
<vinux> TreyB, sorry I can't help you there. I'm using Geforce FX series
<TreyB> mdke read everything
<dmb> ok back
<mdke> dennis_, i will give you the link, but the wiki is easy to search. http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<mdke> TreyB, hmm
<TreyB> ya im quite baffled
<cookiemonstergri> can anyone help me with alsa installation? ubuntu detects my sb live! 24bit, but there is no sound
<mdke> i got to sleep
<mdke> night all
<TreyB> g'night mdke
<dmb> nighty night
<TreyB> grr this is confusing the hell outta me
<nate> Anyone else want to take a stab at my problem??   I'm out of ideas http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41533
<patt0n> hello
<bosshoff> hey cookie, it might be that it is also detecting an integrated sound card
<dennis_> dennis@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r
<dennis_> >
<patt0n> hello
<dennis_> :(
<rob^> is there anything I need to know before installing the nvidia drivers?
<cookiemonstergri> integrated soundcard is disabled...
<crimsun> rob^: yeah, don't.
<lakin> cookiemonstergri, are you sure it's not muted?
<nate> rob^: What nvidia card you got?
<crimsun> rob^: read wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<rob^> fx something or other
<c_rodge> hey i need some help in the gnome of ubuntu
<TreyB> wtf now my opengl test failed too
<TreyB> o.O
<nate> rob^:  All the new nvidia drivers are crap for my 6800 GT ...I have tons of problems with the new ones above 6629
<bosshoff> cookie, check out the mixer
<c_rodge> why cant totem movie player play avi files, it says i dont have the right decoders
<transgress> c_rodge: because you don't have the right codecs perhaps?
<c_rodge> how do i get them
<bosshoff> yes, read the introductory file m8
<TreyB> man id prolly be better off poppin in my nvidia geforce 4200 ti card in
<transgress> check out the wiki page on restricted formats
<bosshoff> or the like 1000 forum posts
<nate> rob^:  Your fine man.... you know how to install them right?
<rob^> nate: just checking out the wiki.. it seems there are binary drivers already available via apt-get
<bosshoff> word
<bosshoff> apt-get install xorg-fglrx?
<REds> apt-cache search fglrx
<c_rodge> so does anyone know how i can get the right codecs for the totem movie player so i can play avi
<crimsun> c_rodge: gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<rob^> c_rodge, it depends, there are many different types of .avi
<rob^> .avi is just a container format
<c_rodge> what is gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<c_rodge> well really i cant play anything in totem
<cookiemonstergri> how do i become the root user? i didn't specify a root password, but when i say su it asks for a password
<cookiemonstergri> i've tried my user password... doesn't work
<crimsun> cookiemonstergri: use sudo instead. See the topic.
<cookiemonstergri> ok, but most of the gui stuff (like know i want to extract a tgz from gnome) it says "don't have the right permission"
<cookiemonstergri> know = now
<caonex> is there a way to install ubuntu from an image
<caonex> ?
<Razor-X> cookiemonstergri: are you versed in CLI?
<Razor-X> caonex: huh?
<dennis_> Hello
<cookiemonstergri> i'm versed in no form of language other than windows
<dennis_> Alright...
<rob^> haha
<dennis_> I followed the wiki and did everything...
<Razor-X> cookiemonstergri: Windows is a language? ;)
<dennis_> I am still getting 339 FPS on average :(
<caonex> Razor-X, yeah, like a cd-image or something.
<Razor-X> i'm assuming you downloaded this off the internet, and saved it in your home director, cookiemonstergri?
<caonex> Razor-X, the thing is that i am trying to install ubuntu and do not have cd-burner, but i have the cd-image already
<Razor-X> caonex: from an existing GNU/Linux operating system?
<rob^> bbs
<bionic> Did tritium or what his name was leave?
<dennis_> can anyone help?
<Razor-X> caonex: do a netinstall
<Razor-X> dennis_: 339 FPS is bad?
<dennis_> While running glxgears?
<cookiemonstergri> yep...
<dennis_> I thought that was low...
<caonex> Razor-X, dont i need to burn that in a cd?
<juan> hello
<ablyss> 30 fps is decent imho
<caonex> juan, hello
<_scott_> what is that apget command to get something from ubuntu?
<Razor-X> the FPS I get on a FPS is about.... 50
<dennis_> Run glxgears in a console
<dennis_> I'm getting 600 FPS now
<ablyss> anything lower than 15 fps is pushing it
<juan> caonex, where you are?
<dennis_> Run glxgears before you say anything...
<dennis_> And say what you get...
<caonex> juan, pa?
<kvidell> 1424 frames in 5.0 seconds = 284.800 FPS
<Razor-X> dennis_: 198
<kvidell> Not bad for a laptop
<_scott_> how do I install gcc or build essential?
<dennis_> Hmm
<dennis_> Okay
<dennis_> I'm getting 600 now
<Razor-X> I don't expect much from this, actually, it's an  old-ass card
<dennis_> I'm trying to run WOW on CEdega with OpenGL support...
<cookiemonstergri> i cannot even copy... cp: cannot create regular file `./alsa-driver-1.0.9rc4a.tar.bz2': Permission denied
<c_rodge> how do i install codecs??
<caonex> juan, what do you mean, where am i?
<dennis_> I'll tell you all if it works ;)
<juan> whats is pa?
<raz> hmm.. does linux need to get 'defragmented'?..
<ChrisCF> This is odd.  Because of problems with my KVM switch, I've got "psmouse.proto=bare" in my boot options, and the stock kernels are rejecting it as an unknown option.  What option should I use instead to achieve bare PS/2 emulation?
<Razor-X> hmmm, what's the LaTeX way of putting a title text smack dab in the middle of the page? you just draw the title then add a page break, or something?
<_scott_> how do I install gcc or build essential?
<rob^> raz, no
<ChrisCF> Razor-X: \title ?
<c_rodge> how do i install codecs
<_scott_> can somebody please answer my question/
<Razor-X> rob^: then what?
<juan> sorry i want to know where do you come from
<rob^> Razor-X, depends on which file system you use, ext3/raiserfs are smart enough not to become fragmented
<juan> my english is dead
<Razor-X> sorry, i'm just learning LaTeX, I can do my school essays all fine, but not like a book title page
<Razor-X> y
<caonex> juan, nothing, a typo
<dennis_> This is starting to piss me off :/
<_scott_> c_rodge: don't bother everyone here is too lazy to answer simple questions
<Razor-X> sorry for the 'y', it's my SSH crapping
<Heart_> .../media/cdrom1 is my dvd burner.... when i mkdir a folder "dvd" in /media how must the ln-command have to look so that there is a symb. link from "dvd" to "cdrom1"?
<caonex> juan, join #ubuntu-es
<raz> anybody uses 'defrag' under linux?!
<dennis_> Ugh
<Razor-X> rob^: and, that has to do with LaTeX, what?
<ChrisCF> \title{The Art of Foo} - default styles have the title centered horizontally - a couple (perhaps \documentclass{book}) might also centre the cover page vertically too
<dennis_> UGh x200000
<Madpilot> _scott_: build essentials is in Synaptic, I'm pretty sure
<eruin> mplayer is so horribly uninstallable
<kvidell> _scott_: How about you grow some patience :)
<rob^> Razor-X, sorry, I was talking to raz
<Razor-X> ChrisCF: will try
<Razor-X> ohh, there's a 'raz'
<Razor-X> odd
<kvidell> have you tried checking for them in synaptic, or aptitude, or even apt-cache ?
<juan> ok, but i would prefer to practice some english
<Razor-X> my mistake, sorry
<rob^> yeah
<rob^> np
<raz> rob^, ty!..
<eruin> has anyone successfully installed mplayer here?
<Razor-X> well, yeah, ReiserFS and ext3 don't fragment
<Razor-X> eruin: if it's attemptable, it's been done
<_scott_> kvidell:I asked the same question and waited 2 hours for an answer and didn't get one. So don't talk to me about patience
<Razor-X> well, they do fragment, very very slightly
<Razor-X> all fixed by fsck
<Razor-X> ;)
<rob^> :) yes
<ChrisCF> Razor-X: Try The not-so-short introduction (lshort.pdf), a decent book, or use LyX
<Razor-X> ChrisCF: I'm using the former, right now
* ChrisCF &heart; LyX
<_scott_> madpilot:where is synaptic?
<kvidell> _scott_: Calm down either way. Your attitude is unnecessary and not appreciated. People here who help help for free out of their own kindness. Thanklessness is something we come to expect but blunt rudeness is just not cool.
<Razor-X> but it omits a lot of things, like centering text, increasing filesize, bolding, etc.
<rob^> grr.. does ubuntu have the normal icons for Thunderbird and Firefox?
<Burgundavia> _scott_, System-->admin-->synaptic
<eruin> no
<kvidell> _scott_: open a terminal, or hit Alt+F2 and type synaptic in that.
<ChrisCF> Anyone know why my kernel is rejecting "psmouse.proto=bare" on bootup?
<Burgundavia> rob^, no, due to trademark reasons
<dennis_> Can anyone tell me how I could enable direct rendering for an ATI GPU?
<_scott_> kvidell: every single person who has helped me to I have thanked.
<eruin> rob^, youll get used to the non-mozilla icons eventually
<rob^> ah
<Razor-X> rob^: or, download 'em yourself
<_magog_> i got DR17 working...YAY
<rob^> np thanks
<kvidell> That's good. And since you know people here DO help, even less reason for you to call us lazy :-P
<Razor-X> _magog_: time to work on Eubuntu? ;)
<_magog_> huh?
<randabis> hi
<_scott_> kvidell: how come I still get that no c complier found error then?
<vinux> _magog_, what is DR17?
<dennis_> Can anyone tell me how I could enable direct rendering for an ATI GPU?
<Razor-X> _magog_: an Ubuntu distribution with DR17 as its default WM
<_magog_> vinux, enllightenment dr17
<Burgundavia> _scott_, you need to install build-essential
<_magog_> Razor-X, yea
<Razor-X> vinux: Enlightenment DR17
<vinux> _magog_, cool
<_magog_> Razor-X, dr17 is amazing
<_scott_> Burgundavia: how do I go about doing that?
<Razor-X> _magog_: i'ld think so
<Burgundavia> _scott_, run synaptic, search for it, and install it
<randabis> rob^: I believe there is a way to bring the default mozilla icons back. Check on the ubuntu forums
<kvidell> actually
<msg43> hi
<kvidell> _scott_: Follow these steps: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=108587&postcount=1
<vinux> My favorite desktop is Xfce4, well for right now hehe
<kvidell> That'll get your ubuntu setup going very nicely.
<caonex> http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/pool/main/d/debootstrap/, the images there are for hoary? or warty? last time i did it like a couple of weeks ago it was warty i think
<eruin> huh? is DR17 done? I thought that was gonna be another duke nukem forever-type project
<msg43> why should I recommend ubuntu instead of lets say fedora I would like to know so I can better help noobs pick a distro
<ChrisCF> How do I get my mouse into bog standard bare PS/2 emulation instead of IMPS?  The kernel is rejecting "psmouse.proto=bare" as an unknown option
<kvidell> should be able to build software just fine and a few other things.
<E22> Some guy keeps using my nick guys
<E22> is there some kind of ENFORCE option
<E22> that will make them change if they dont identify
<kvidell> you've registered the nick already?
<E22> long ago
<_scott_> kvidell, bargundavia: thanks I got it
<ChrisCF> E22: /msg nickserv help ghost (I think)
<xMaximex> how to get firefox to use "windows font"
<eruin> msg43, would you really base your recommendation on second-hand opinion?
<kvidell> mm
<E22> yeah, I usually ghost anyone using it
<kvidell> /msg nickserv help recover actually works better
<Burgundavia> _scott_, what are you trying to compile?
<eruin> try both and decide for yourself ;-)
<msg43> eruin, yes considering I use a leet distro
<E22> ive found ghost to be much faster
<ChrisCF> kvidell: that'll be the one, then :)
<kvidell> oh, okay
<msg43> I've use both I just want to see what other ppl have to say
<_scott_> burgundavia: alsa ./config
<kvidell> then.... /msg nickserv help kill
<kvidell> er
<E22> just wondering if theres any way to stop someone chatting under it in the first place
<kvidell> /msg nickserv help set kill
<kvidell> that should let you set some restrictions
<ChrisCF> Anyone know anything about kernel options relating to mice?
<E22> what the hell
<kvidell> (I'm not sure what services they use here, I'm going off of my knowledge Anope)
<E22> the guy using the nick claims he regged it himself 4 years ago
<kvidell> what nick?
<dennis_> Can anyone here help me get direct rendering enabled...?
<Burgundavia> Eddie, this discussion is mostly offtopic for #ubuntu, please take it elsewhere
<kvidell> pm, eddie
<_scott_> burgundavia: you wouldn't happen to know anything about sound cards and alsa would you?
<Burgundavia> _scott_, it should just work, no compiling neccessary
<wm_eddie_> >< too many eddies in this room
<dennis_> Anyone?
<dennis_> :(
<ChrisCF> Any takers on mouse options?
<Madpilot> _scott_: have you looked in Synaptic's ALSA packages?
<dennis_> Any takers on Direct Rendering?
<_scott_> burgundavia: no, I definately needed the compiler because now it compiles it just says that my sound card is unsupported
<ChrisCF> Please don't make me get even less specific again ...
<Burgundavia> dennis_, you followed wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto ?
<dennis_> yes....
<crimsun> _scott_: which card?
<Burgundavia> dennis_, what was the outcome?
<dennis_> IThe outcome?
<dennis_> What do you mean?
<_scott_> burgandavia,madpilot,crimsun: I have an audigy 2 zs
<crimsun> _scott_: did you upgrade to alsa-driver 1.0.8 from universe's 'alsa-source' package?
<crimsun> (brb)
<dennis_> Burgundavia, what do you mean?
<Burgundavia> dennis_, what kind of card do you have?
<dennis_> Radeon 9600xt
<evandroalb> hi!!
<_scott_> burgandavia,madpilot,crimsun: I downloaded it, extracted it and then ran the  ./configure command
<Burgundavia> dennis_, I have the same card, and have set up another
<dennis_> Yay
<ChrisCF> How do I get my mouse into "stupid" mode so it works with my KVM switch?  The kernel is ignoring "psmouse.proto=bare" claiming it's an unknown option
<dennis_> Wanna help me?
<Burgundavia> dennis_, follow the BinaryDriverHowto and it works fine
<dennis_> I did everything on there...
<_scott_> burgandavia,madpilot,crimsun: then it tells me that my card is unsupported
<dennis_> Burgundavia, what is your average fps when you run glxgears?
<Burgundavia> dennis_, what does 'glxinfo | grep OpenGL' give you?
<dennis_> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<dennis_> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<dennis_> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)
<dennis_> OpenGL extensions:
<Burgundavia> dennis_, ok, did you follow the note if you run an nforce2 board?
<dennis_> Hmm
<crimsun> _scott_: you didn't follow directions
<_scott_> crimsun: in synaptic it tells me that alsa-base 1.0.8 is installed
<crimsun> _scott_: alsa-base != alsa-source
<dennis_> Noo...
<_scott_> crimsun: oh
<dennis_> Is there a note?
<crimsun> _scott_: join me in #alsa
<dennis_> I don't see it?
* dennis_ smacks Burgundavia 
<dennis_> ;)
<evandroalb> Hi!! some days ago, i did a request for 10 cds of the distro in the official site... anyone has already did it and received the cds?? sorry for my english...
<Burgundavia> dennis_, this note Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"
<Burgundavia> evandroalb, they are shipping now, have patience
<ChrisCF> What is the correct option for setting the protocol for a PS/2 mouse to the kernel at bootup?
<evandroalb> Burgundavia, hehe, ok, thanks
<dmb> i don't see how ubuntu gets the money to pay for these cds
<dmb> i find it amazing
<crimsun> dmb: its backer is a multimillionaire
<Razor-X> dmb: donations, i'm guessing
<Burgundavia> dmb, they have a wealthy backer (www.markshuttleworth.com)
<evandroalb> dmb, i thinks it too
<Razor-X> crimsun: really?
<crimsun> Razor-X: yes. see the url Burgundavia typed.
<wm_eddie_> dmb, Mark gets his money's worth of Kudos.
<dmb> thats awsom
* dmb hopes the cds will always be free
<wm_eddie_> s/of/in/
<misfit-toy> concept10, myGOD this FC upgrade takes forever!
<crimsun> dmb: they will be.
<Razor-X> wow, that's awesome
<dennis_> Burgundavia, there is nothing about that on the page except at the bottom...
<dmb> that mark is a really generuous person
<Razor-X> misfit-toy: that's why you don't use FC ;)
<dennis_> nvm
<bionic> Hello, I followed the wiki ati drivers howto, everything went fine, the fglrx module is loaded but it doesnt seem to be used. fglrxinfo shows Mesa stuff. I checked the xorg log and it puts [agp]  unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENOMEM" and after that 3d acceleration not available. Anyone please?
<evandroalb> i'm ansious to use this distro... now i'm using kurumin, a brasilian distro based on knoppix
<misfit-toy> Razor-X, I know, just been on it a long time, since FC1, but I'm telling ya, this laptop I'm on is blazing with UB
<ChrisCF> When I boot up, I get (amongst other things) "Unknown boot option 'psmouse.proto=bare'  ignoring..." and as a result my mouse is going crazy whenever I switch over my  KVM.
<dmb> does mark ever come around here?
<ChrisCF> What option *should* I be giving it?
<Burgundavia> dmb, the comes into #ubuntu-devel
<dennis_> Burgundavia, after editing that ....Do I just reboot?
<Burgundavia> dmb, he is a very hands-onj boss
<Burgundavia> dennis_, yes
<dennis_> k brb
<Razor-X> hmmm... I think I have all 8.....
<KodeK> Hi everyone!
<evandroalb> KodeK, hi
<KodeK> Does anyone have experience with multiple sound cards? I'm trying to disable my first one, but I do not want to do it from the BIOS.
<ChrisCF> Sorry, I thought this was the Ubuntu help channel ...
<ChrisCF> My mistake ;)
<Burgundavia> ChrisCF, this is, but sometimes people can't answer you
<ChrisCF> Shame, really.
<Burgundavia> ChrisCF, why do you need to pass anything?
<eruin> ugh, I wish gaim was more themable
<dennis_> OMG YAY
<dennis_> 12186 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2437.200 FPS
<ChrisCF> Because my mouse goes crazy every time I change the position of the KVM switch
<dennis_> :D
<Burgundavia> kvm switch, fun
<Burgundavia> file some bugs, because it should just work
<ChrisCF> On my Fedora box, I set "psmouse.proto=bare" in the kernel boot options, and it's fine
<dennis_> Burgundavia, it worked :D
* misfit-toy chuckles
<ChrisCF> Albeit in "stupid mode", without the use of a scroll wheel, but usable.
<dennis_> 22550 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4510.000 FPS
<ChrisCF> Burgundavia: File some bugs?  Never dealt with KVM switch issues before, have you ...
<KodeK> So, can anyone help me? Some distros have symlinks to the current sound device, but I can't seem to find them in ubuntu.
<ChrisCF> Standard answer is "We can't and won't fix it.  There's a usable workaround though."
<KodeK> dennis_, 22640 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4528.000 FPS :)
<ChrisCF> The workaround is to tell the kernel to ignore whatever the mouse tells it and treat it as pure standard PS/2 with that boot option, only the Ubuntu kernel is rejecting it.
<KodeK> be right back, peeps.
<ChrisCF> Should I try in -devel instead?
<bionic> Hello, I followed the wiki ati drivers howto, everything went fine, the fglrx module is loaded but it doesnt seem to be used. fglrxinfo shows Mesa stuff. I checked the xorg log and it puts [agp]  unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENOMEM", cannot init AGP, and after that 3d acceleration not available. Anyone please?
<misfit-toy> ChrisCF, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28643&highlight=kvm
<randabis> dennis_: you do realize that glxgears is NOT a benchmarking tool? The numbers mean next to nothing
<misfit-toy> bionic, make sure your card is supported first
<bionic> misfit-toy, it sure is
<dennis_> Hmm
* misfit-toy heads out for a cigar
<dennis_> Has anyone here used cedega?
<dennis_> Noone is active in their channel
<kvidell> randabis: but it's so pretty.
<ChrisCF> misfit-toy: A-ha, so it's just teh way you pass boot options in ubuntu which is broken :o)
<dmb> dennis_: i have
<dmb> the free one at least
<dennis_> dmb, is there a reason why when I try and adjust the video optionis of a game...it stops the game to change it and then doesn't start it up again?
<kvidell> ChrisCF: Why exactly d oyou need a mouse while booting, anyway?
<dmb> sorry, don't know
<dennis_> I tried to change the video options in wow...and it just stopped running after adjusting the prefrences?
<dennis_> :(
<kvidell> and has anyone yet recomended to you GPM?
<dmb> i just got it all compiled and everything, never actualyl tried to use it
<dennis_> Oh
<cookiemonstergri> anyone willing to help a noob
<cookiemonstergri> ?
<ChrisCF> kvidell: That depends on whether or not you've read what I've been asking. ;-)
<dennis_> Alright...I need a little help
<dennis_> I set wow to run in windowed mode......
<dennis_> But it lags too mucht o change it now...hoow would If ix it..?
<cb122> hello all
<caonex> http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/pool/main/d/debootstrap/ does this contain hoary ones?
<pedlar> hey everybody
<_scott_> whoever wanted to install codecs before: http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<evandroalb> Hi again!! How to disable/remove the bootsplash??
<penguin> hello all...my computer is hard freezing when I try to resize a window (ati radeon 7000, ubuntu 5.04)...can anyone shed some light?
<evandroalb> penguin, may be the driver...
<evandroalb> video driver..
<penguin> it's weird...it worked fine with 4.10
<evandroalb> penguin, hmm... so...  i don't know...
<pedlar> what are the repositories called that start with an m?
<penguin> I mean, not saying that can't be it
<Madpilot> penguin: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto  <-- read this?
<penguin> but I would be suprised if there has been a driver update
<evandroalb> Madpilot, do you know how to disable/remove the bootsplash??
<penguin> ok...a point in the right direction perhaps...thanks Madpilot
<Madpilot> penguin: oh, nvr mind, those don't apply to ATI 7000s, I don't think?
<dennis_> Anyone know why I get this when I try and change the resolution in cedega? http://pastebin.ca/14431
<Madpilot> evandroalb: what's a bootsplash?
<evandroalb> Madpilot, the image that appear during the boot, subistitutes the boot in text mode
<Madpilot> evandroalb: do you mean the BIOS splash that appears right after you power up?
<Madpilot> because AFAIK Hoary lets most of the Linux text stuff just scroll past?
<evandroalb> Madpilot, no no no... the splash that appears during the boot, substituting the text mode, the messages of initing...
<Madpilot> evandroalb: OK, sorry. my misunderstanding. sorry, I don't know how to disable that last short splashscreen in Hoary.
<evandroalb> Madpilot, hehe, ok, thanks :)
<matt__> Hi, I asked a question in here earlier but my power went out in my house so I never got the answer so I will ask again. How do you make the resolution higher than 1024x768 in the system menu thats the highest it will go
<Madpilot> need to reboot my machine; hope to be right back...
<dennis_> "The X Server does not support XRandR extention. Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available"
<dennis_> (
<cookiemonstergri> how do i change the refresh rate
<cookiemonstergri> only option available is 60hz
<Madpilot> cool, I have 3d accell again. excellent. can now blow things up in Scorched3d!
<dmb> yes, i just got 3d acc working also
<dmb> i am actually able to run doom3
<dmb> a little...
<Madpilot> dmb: try Scorched - it's in Syn. good fairly-mindless fun
<Madpilot> :)
<matt__> cookiemonstergri: I am sort of having the same prob
<dmb> any of you try americas army?
<dmb> it works on linux
<IcemanV9> woot! after a workaround (of my own), the wireless card works! sheesh!
<matt__> dmb: nope sorry
<cookiemonstergri> matt__, check http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<cookiemonstergri> but my x11.conf says vert ref rate 40-72 hz
<Madpilot> dmb: I'm a Canadian, not sure they'd let me d/l it... ;)
<cookiemonstergri> still only have 60hz option
<scott_> where can I get an mp3 decoder for ubuntu?
<matt__> cookiemonstergri: thanks a ton
<pedlar> gstreamer0.8-mad
<pedlar> should be in synaptic
<pedlar> scott_, that is an mp3 decoder
<pedlar> !marillat
<mebaran151> Madpilot, just dont use mplayer in front of the canadian police
<scott_> pedlar: how do I get my soundcard to work?
<Madpilot> mebaran151: huh? what's wrong w/ mplayer?
<ukato> is there an easy way to switch from 24 bit color to 16 bit color from a terminal
<pedlar> scott_, what kind is it?
<mebaran151> it is technically illegal
<mebaran151> as you can burn DVD's withit
<mebaran151> and break copy right protection
<IcemanV9> ukato: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf :)
<HrdwrBoB> mebaran151: that's not it
<Madpilot> mebaran151: ah, right. blah....
<HrdwrBoB> mebaran151: it infringes on patents
<ukato> icemanv9, is that seriously the only way
<IcemanV9> ukato: well, if x server is not running, then 'startx --bpp 16'
<mebaran151> oh
<mebaran151> that too
<mebaran151> libdvdcss says that it is illegal because the MPAA doesnt like it
<toran> hey guys, I'm having a problem installing mencoder with apt-get
<mebaran151> I can take screen shots
<mebaran151> and sell them ... for CASH!
<toran> please css http://pastebin.ca/14434
<toran> *see
<toran> not css
<ukato> icemanv9, thanks
<Madpilot> I pay an extra 25 cents per CD-R, supporting the d*mned recording associations
<toran> please look at that link (http://pastebin.ca/14434) (it shows the errors I get) and help me.. thanks :)
<Eddie> I weep at the thought of software patents
<toran> me too
<Madpilot> for CDs I'm only going to use for legal data... <mutter>
<cthulfuego> Madpilot: use them!
<toran> I should fly to europe and protest them
<cthulfuego> Madpilot: .sue them even!
<Eddie> toran: lol, if you did, you could stay in our student house for the duration of your visit
<Madpilot> cthulfuego: heh. why not, when in the US & Canada the record ppl are suing like crazy anyway? :)
<toran> haha Eddie
<Eddie> though northern ireland probably isnt the most likely to respond in kind
<toran> Eddie: what country?
<toran> heh
<toran> I see
<Eddie> given that ireland is more or less MS Sponsored (tm)
<Madpilot> the Canadian levy on blank audio CDs is 77 freakin' cents...
<toran> could someone please look at http://pastebin.ca/14434 (it shows the errors I get with apt-get) and help me? thanks :)
<Eddie> Madpilot: ?? thats mad, is that to discourage illegal CD copying or something?
<Madpilot> Eddie: so the whole country suffers from BSOD?
<Eddie> Madpilot: more like the whole country works for the BSOD
<Madpilot> Eddie: got it in one.
<Eddie> Madpilot: what about imports? although for such a trivial item that might sound laughable
<Madpilot> toran: use Synaptic?
<toran> Madpilot: I'll try
<dmb> i'm more worried about software parents
<Madpilot> Eddie: not sure, but it might be paid at the border.
<pedlar> anybody know which repository the gstream0.8-faad source would be in?
<Eddie> well considering an irishman is in control of our fates
<Madpilot> supposedly the deaf can apply to get their data-CD levy returned to them - isn't that nice of the record ppl?
<Eddie> and that its understandably in his interests to go ahead with the patents
<Eddie> id say we're all screwed
<misfit-toy> isn't Ireland also Dell country?
<Eddie> its more or less a tech tax haven
<Eddie> intel and MS are the big players
<phoenixp3k2> Hello
<dmb> bastards
<Eddie> even in my short lifetime of just under a decade ive seen the changes
<Eddie> erm
<Eddie> just under two decades
<dmb> isn't there already software patents in america?
<phoenixp3k2> can someone suggest me a firewall besides firestarter
<Eddie> lol big typo there
<phoenixp3k2> it seems to bloc google
<Eddie> dmb: thats what puzzled me, how america manages to cope with them
<dmb> yeh, im from america so...
<dmb> i never paid any attention to them
<phoenixp3k2> and the irc as well
<phoenixp3k2> some info on the firestarted problem?
<Eddie> im visiting america for the first time this saturday
<phoenixp3k2> found it sorry
<Madpilot> phoenixp3k2: I'm running Firestarter right now, getting IRC & everything just fine. sorry, can't help you further, tho...
<dmb> where in america?
<Eddie> Orlando Florida
<dmb> awsom, thats a nice place
<BROKEN_LADDER> San Francisco here.
<Eddie> flying economy class though, which is going to be hell
<BROKEN_LADDER> A nicer place.
* misfit-toy is in Austin, TX
* dmb is from new jersey
* pedlar is in boston, but from dallas, tx
<dmb> its hot as HELL here
<dmb> 90s and 100s
<Eddie> misfit-toy: pedlar: im a bit of a fan of texans, in a kinda naive misinformed way
<misfit-toy> Eddie, hehe, everyone is misinformed about Texans.
<Eddie> only ever met two texans in my life
<Eddie> one was on holiday here and we had a short romance (or as close to romance as youd get at that age)
<thechitowncubs> Texans are selfish
<dmb> not neccesarilly
<pibarnas> Hi people! I've just installed Ubuntu, and I have no sound in the system, despite everything seems to be found in hardware... my SB Live is configured, but I have no sound in gnome... does anyone experience this situation?
<Eddie> one I met in a bar in a tourist port town a few miles away
<misfit-toy> thechitowncubs, no we are actually shellfish
<pedlar> Eddie, haha, we aren't all cowboys
<phoenixp3k2> Madpilot: Sorry, an option was disable on firestater wich seemed to be the bug sorry
<misfit-toy> thechitowncubs, shellfish on horses of course
<pedlar> pibarnas, try typing alsa-mixer into the terminal and then unmuting the analogue out
<Eddie> pedlar: Connor Trinneer, one cool mofo
* Madpilot is from British Columbia, Canada - the Far Left Coast... :)
<pedlar> pibarnas, i've got an audigy2 and it had a similar issue
<Madpilot> phoenixp3k2: np
* misfit-toy goes for more wine and less abuse, biab.
<spek> exit
<Eddie> Madpilot: Met two canadians a few weeks back too, they were cool, let me try some canadian bourbon, something royal
<Madpilot> Eddie: Crown Royal? :)
<Eddie> Madpilot: thats the stuff
<Eddie> big fancy looking bottle
<Eddie> glass looks like you could knock out an elephant with it before itd break
<kvidell> oh.. until I read up I thought you were talking about the platen glass in a CRT :-\
* kvidell geeks too much
<Eddie> lol
<Eddie> never tried to break that
<kvidell> it's tough stuff.
<Eddie> punched it once and almost broke myself
<pibarnas> alsamixer displays only cmedia card, that is onbord, not SB live... :(
<Eddie> couldnt type for a while
<kvidell> hehe
<Madpilot> my monitor needs percussive maintance sometimes, when it starts to whine
<Eddie> ive heard tales of sledgehammers bouncing off them
<jmain> Does ubuntu come with all the compiler tools installed?
<Madpilot> a swift slap cures that problem...
<phoenixp3k2> Ok, it's really not working help!
<Eddie> Madpilot: you watch enterprise?
<phoenixp3k2> Can't use Google or IRC when Firestarter is activated
<pedlar> pibarnas, disable the onboard in bios
<Madpilot> Eddie: nope, sorry. i still miss Next Gen & DS9. can't stand Enterprise...
<pedlar> pibarnas, you shouldn't have two sound cards active on a system anyway, no point
<Eddie> Madpilot: I only like it because the engineer reminds me so much of my brother
* IcemanV9 loves Trek: SNG
<Eddie> Madpilot: once you ignore that hes texan, his sense of humour etc, and he looks like him lol
<Eddie> Madpilot: if my brother had a texan accent, hed BE trip tucker
<IcemanV9> jmain: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jmain> cool thanks
<phoenixp3k2> hello?
<bhartman> Hi, everyone.  I'm new to Ubuntu.  I'm hoping someone can answer my question.  I'm trying to load my TrueType fonts from Windows, but I can't mount my Windows partition, because I don't know which one it is.  Is there somewhere I can go within Ubuntu to see what kind of filesystem is on each device?
<Eddie> Madpilot: teampicard.net is worth a subtle chuckle of admiration
<hondje> bhartman: sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda for primary, hdb for secondary drive
<JonnyRo> bhartman, from the command line, you can do a cfdisk of the hard drive to see the labels
<JonnyRo> or do what hondje said, for a one liner
<bhartman> thanks, JonnyRo, hondje. :)
<phoenixp3k2> Any experts on Firestarter?
<Madpilot> Eddie: looks like a SETI team - cool!
<Eddie> Madpilot: I thought it was hilarious, picard, the coolest guy out (except maybe sisko, its a close call) and distributed computing
<Madpilot> Eddie: is cool. I should get SETI running on this box - anyone ever run SETI in Hoary?
<rob^> is anyone else having problems with the ubuntu-backports-mirrormax.net mirror?
<pedlar> rob^, what kind of problems
<Eddie> Madpilot: BOINC runs perfectly
<pedlar> rob^, like, it doesn't have what you want, or it's b0rked?
<Eddie> Madpilot: I use the client for predictor@home, it runs without a problem
<rob^> everytime I go to update the package lists in synaptic it fails to download the list from there
<phoenixp3k2> This problem is serious, people who get it can't log on IRC for help. So please advise
<Eddie> Madpilot: http://boinc.berkeley.edu
<rob^> the others work ok
<Madpilot> didn't many of the backport URLs change a week or so ago?
<Madpilot> Eddie: interesting URL - bookmarked. thnx
<rob^> I'm using one of the guide at: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<disasm> phoenixp3k2: you may want to try the firestarter mailing list, I'm not familiar with the product myself... You mentioned no google, is that no google, or no web what-so-ever?
<cookiemonstergri> configure: error: this packages requires a curses library... what should i install ???
<Lafitte-> during install Ubuntu discovered my wireless and asked me for a WEP key ....i gave it my home key and now it fefaults to that key everytime ...../etc/network/interfaces seems to rebuild the key if i delete it
<phoenixp3k2> disasm: all google websites are blocked
<Lafitte-> i need to disable the key by default
<darius___> Lafitte-: I have the same problem
<phoenixp3k2> disasm: IRC is blocked also, had to disable it in order for those to work
<Lafitte-> darius___, i know if you dont give key during install  its all good
<disasm> phoenixp3k2: but you could get to, say ubuntulinux.org?
<Eddie> Returning Astronauts to the moon by 2020?
<Lafitte-> anyone know where i can change the info that rebuild the interfaces scripts ?
<Eddie> aaach
<Eddie> how lame is that goal :(
<Eddie> I bet in the 70s people thought by 2020 we'd be landing on Mars
<disasm> Lafitte-: /etc/network/interfaces is the config file that determines everything else to my knowledge, nothing rebuilds it
<darius___> Lafitte-: can't you just remove it from /etc/network/interfaces?
<rob^> I fixed the problem, it was dns related
<xMaximex> with wich repository can i install charconv module for irssi with apt-get ?
<disasm> Lafitte-: waproamd may be of use, but I haven't had any success with it as of yet
<disasm> phoenixp3k2: how does firestarter store it's information? is it gui administrated or config files somewhere?
* Pauly hums
<Lafitte-> disasm,  ive put a # infront of the key  and it rebuilt the line in the leaving the # line also
<phoenixp3k2> disasm: I've checked on ubuntu forums and sevral others report the same bug
<Lafitte-> disasm, i had wapraomd break my cnnectin actually till i removed it
<misfit-toy> Eddie,  in the '50s they thought we'd be landing in the '70s
<phoenixp3k2> disasm: firestarter is all gui
<misfit-toy> rob^, I have DNS issues here with Ubuntu, what did you fix?
<Lafitte-> im going to try and select the any feature
<Madpilot> off to the gym; can't desk-potato all the time. see you all later.
<rob^> misfit-toy, I just removed my gateway from the dns settings, and added the two provided by my isp
<rob^> my gateways ip that is
<misfit-toy> so rob^ you took your router out of the gateway?
<Lafitte-> disasm,  i think some hotplug script is doing this
<rob^> novaflare, I just had the ip address of my router under the dns -> dns servers area
<phoenixp3k2> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/simple-bug-guide.cgi?product=firestarter Can someone tell me if this website is working?
<Pauly> hum
* Pauly thinking of migrating to Ubuntu, anyone here think that they could help answer a few questions?:)
<rob^> I removed that ip address, and added the dns servers ip addresses provided by my isp
<kvidell> I'm sure any of us can Pauly, just ask :)
<rob^> misfit-toy, ^^
<misfit-toy> rob^, interesting, let me see...
<Eddie> misfit-toy: just a pity things havent advanced more
<Pauly> Alrighty well, first thing, is there any bugs that would possibly wipe out my windows (or the windows MBR like with the fedora bug)?
<misfit-toy> Eddie, you should have seen Linux 10 years ago
<thechitowncubs> It sucked, lol
<pedlar> yargh
<cthulfuego> Liars.
<kvidell> It'll try to write the mbr over with GRUB, which generally speaking shouldn't be a problem, you'll just use grub to chose which os to boot in to
<mcking> Pauly: as long as you follow the installer's instructions you should be ok, but as with any software, make sure you back up any important data if you are worried
<Pauly> I used the live CD and it seemed to not recognize my second NIC, how difficult would it be to get it to recognize that, I also have a windows network set up currently and I use this computer as the router essentially, will Ubuntu allow windows computer to access it, and will I be able to share net etc etc
<mcking> Pauly: what kind of NIC is it
<thechitowncubs> I've got a question/problem, I want to play the Battlefield 2 demo but it doesn't work in Cedega so now i have to get windows back on here somehow and reinstall grub, what is the easiest way to resize my partition and then after I get windows installed to put grub back on? Is the ubuntu installer capable of doing that w/out reinstalling the whole OS?
<Pauly> Also, is there any better IRC clients then xchat, I use many different channels on a few diff servers like constantly and that whole scrolling thing REALLY gets old
<bhartman> Hi, everyone.  I've got another question:  I've got my WindowsXP partition mounted, and I'm trying to copy the fonts over in Nautilus, but Nautilus won't copy them.  It's not giving me an error.  It just doesn't do anything when I try to copy and paste the files.  Can anyone give me some advice?
<mcking> Pauly: you should be able to set it up to share files via samba, as well as share internet access
<thechitowncubs> Pauly: I don't understand your problem
<Pauly> mcking - It is either ummmmm
* misfit-toy runs from the XP questions, that's why I'm *here* in the first place, no xp for me.
<cthulfuego> bhartman: try 'cp ' on the command line.
<Pauly> linksys
<misfit-toy> bbl
<Pauly> Or an onboard, EPoX 8K9A
<rob^> is there a problem with the lame/liblame0 package? apt's telling me its broken
<bhartman> cthulfuego:  Thanks.  What directory does "fonts://" in Nautilus correspond to?
<cthulfuego> Pauly: run 'lspci'
<mcking> bhartman: try copying in the cli
<ottoaim_> the easy option is to quit playing video games
<cthulfuego> bhartman: Just copy them to ~/.fonts
* Pauly not currently in ubuntu
<bhartman> cthulfuego:  Thanks. :))
<Pauly> Switched back to windoze cause I hate xchat:P
<cthulfuego> Pauly: apt-get install irssi-text
<ottoaim_> use try irssi?
<pedlar> mirc isn't any better...
<Pauly> *writes down the command*
<thechitowncubs> I know, but i really want to try out this new BF2 demo... I have been only using ubuntu for a long time now
<Pauly> It is for me:P
<thechitowncubs> Pauly: what is wrong w/ xchat?
<kvidell> Pauly: Xchat is nice though >.> I use xchat on ALL os's
<ottoaim_> opps try*
<mcking> Pauly: look in device manager
<kvidell> well.. i'm using BitchX via ssh+screen form a BSD server in a friend's bedroom right now
<adapt> lostirc oi!
<Pauly> I use multiple different servers and channels, the scroll bar for the channel list sucks bad
<Pauly> And to have channel names so small is bad as well
<kestas> I like xchat
<kestas> nice and clean'
<Octane> has anyone here gotten ubuntu to work with a Marvell Yukon Gigabit eithernet card? (sk98lin is the module)
<thechitowncubs> xchat is perfect for me
<Pauly> I do like the ability to set up custom KB shortcuts:P
<cthulfuego> Pauly: Don't use shit software then, nobody is _forcing_ you ;-)
<thechitowncubs> pauly, did you try changing the location of the tabs?
<raz> How do you list the installed apps in a terminal?
<mcking> Pauly: irssi or bitchx in different windows
<ottoaim_> Pauly: too small of text?  it is configurable...
<thechitowncubs> did you try making your window biger :P
<cthulfuego> Octane: yep, works out of the box for me.
<bhartman> Thanks everyone.  Gonna restart X and see how it goes.  :)  brb.
<Pauly> I am aware cthulfuego, reason why one of my questions was about other IRC clients
<Octane> cthulfuego, what kind of board?
<thechitowncubs> ya, and font is configureable
<Octane> cthulfuego, you didnt have to compile the kernel module yourself?
<cthulfuego> Octane: Gigabyte K8NS pro
<cthulfuego> Octane: I've never run an ubuntu kernel.
<KodeK> cthulfuego, what's up, man, remember me?
<Octane> cthulfuego, what do you run then?
<pedlar> anybody know which repository the source for gstreamer would be in?
<KodeK> cthulfuego, i was the one who had a bad k8ns ultra 939
<kalias> Hi!  Is there someone here who knows about modprobe?  I need to add some things.
<cthulfuego> Octane: I run a self-compiled 2.6.12-rcX kernel normally
<mcking> kalias: sup
<kestas> pedlar: main I think
<Octane> i wish i fucking pwned in linux
<Octane> like i understood shit
<Octane> im too scared to compile my own kernel
* Pauly nods
<raz> How do you list the installed apps in a terminal?..
<Pauly> Am same:P
<pedlar> kestas, whoops, i forgot the rest of it, i'm looking for the restricted gstreamer0.8-faad
<Octane> i know ill f it up
<cthulfuego> Octane: This box is a cross-upgrade from a debian amd64 pre-release installed, all a bit nonstandard ;-)
<adapt> raz they saw it the first time
<kalias> mcking: Hi !  I have an isa sound card and according to the wiki I have to add a couple of things to modprobe.  How do I do that?
<cthulfuego> raz: dpkg -l
<Octane> cthulfuego,  that sounds very elite
<thechitowncubs> raz: aptitude
<cthulfuego> Octane: I just can't be arsed wiping and reinstalling.
* Pauly wanting to get a new box some day and then use one as a just test box
<raz> cthulfuego, cool, thanks
<pedlar> kestas, i'd just get it, but i'm on an amd64
<KodeK> cthulfuego, you were the one who gave me the bios files. I tried flashing it, and everything now works fine. I guess the bios that came by default was faulty :P
<cthulfuego> KodeK: Cool!
<thechitowncubs> Pauly: I'm still curious as to what your problem is with xchat, i don't quite understand
<mcking> kalias do you mean you can load them using modprobe and you need to know how to make it permanent or do you need to know how to use modprobe
<KodeK> cthulfuego, I owe you one
<justin> Octane: do you have an actual problem or just don't think it will work?
<cthulfuego> KodeK: Just help some other poor bugger here at some stage ;-)
<KodeK> cthulfuego, I'll try.
<kestas> pedlar: hmm I see.. well I dont know where to get faad from
<kestas> pedlar: its not in universe or anything
<KodeK> I'm in the process of ditching windows. I love ubuntu so far.
<Octane> ubuntu-users needs to be split up into specific groups
<Pauly> When your in multiple channels instead of keeping it to where all of the channel labels are made smaller it will put the scroll bar (I never saw an option to change that when I was using it, but that was a while back)
<pedlar> kestas, it's in the hoary extras
<Octane> justin, i cant get it work
<Pauly> Which I can't stand, requires mouse
<kalias> mcking: well all of the above.  I am currently getting no sound out of my card.  I would like to tryout what they say in the wike before I make it permanent.
<justin> Octane: well, why not?
<Octane> justin, i get the sk98lin driver, and run the installer, and im not really sure what i need to do
<pedlar> kestas, i've heard tell it's in marillat, but i'm not really sure which one of those it's in
<Octane> justin, it says install complete, i modprobe sk98lin, and then nothing happens, eh1 doesnt appear
<Pauly> Was also a real pain in the ass to make scripts for, kinda, also doesn't really support going back to previously viewed window too easily
<justin> Octane: why did you "get" the driver? you already had it
<KodeK> Anyway, does anyone know how to disable a sound card from linux? I want to disable it completely. EIther that, or make my audigy 2 my default for everything.
<Lafitte-> could anyone help me ith a script to simply set my wireless keys ?  maybe website or readme ?
<cthulfuego> Octane: What you do mean 'get the sk98lin driver'?
<justin> /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686/kernel/drivers/net/sk98lin/sk98lin.ko
<KodeK> Lafitte-, what do you need?
<Octane> for my Marvell Yukon, its not yet supported
<cthulfuego> KodeK: Add the audi
<kalias> mcking: I have found the modprobe.d directory
<kestas> pedlar: well Im not sure if marillat has deb-src repos
<adapt> KodeK, if its onboard, just disable in the bios
<Octane> oops sorry i lied, i dont have a marvell yukon
<Octane> i have a Marvell 88E8053
<KodeK> adapt, I dont want to do that, because I use it a lot in windows
<Octane> that isnt supported yet
<kestas> pedlar: either way I would consider just grabbing the source off the gstreamer site
<cthulfuego> KodeK: Add the driver for the via82cxxx to the /etc/hotplug.d/blacklist file.
<Octane> thats why i had to get the new sk98lin
<Lafitte-> KodeK,  i need some small script to set my essid and key
<mcking> kalias, go to the dcc chat
<KodeK> Lafitte-, you could write your own. 2 simple lines
<KodeK> Lafitte-, I'll PM it to you.
<cthulfuego> Lafitte-: install wireless-tools and add the lines to /etc/network/interfaces
<Lafitte-> KodeK,  yeah    thanks     would be super help :)
<Lafitte-> cthulfuego,  i have it set in interfaces   just want to setup my home for fast connection \
<justin> Octane: according to google, that is a yukon
<misfit-toy> god I hate it when a distro installs man pages in all languages, what a waste.
<Octane> justin, i googled the crap out of myself the past few days and that is not a yukon
<misfit-toy> and I'm talking about FC, not UB
<Octane> well it is maybe, but its one that is not supported
<justin> Octane: google for Marvell 88E8053
<justin> Octane: first result: Marvell: Yukon 88E8050 from marvell.com
<Octane> justin,  yes i see
<Octane> justin, but in kubuntu 5.04 install, it doesnt recognize it
<Octane> so i had to use an old ass nic
<Octane> 10mbi
<Octane> t
<Octane> http://www.marvell.com/products/pcconn/yukon/index.jsp
<diana> s
<Octane> its not even listed there
* misfit-toy watches Korean bitmap installs fly across his FC install, dammit, I hate that.
<srid> any idea where can I download the Universal extra packages CD?
<KodeK> So how do I blacklist an onboard sound card?
<misfit-toy> KodeK, why don't you just disable it in BIOS
<crimsun> KodeK: you append the name of the driver to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<KodeK> misfit-toy, because I use it in windows.
<pedlar> nalioth_wrkn, you around?
<KodeK> crimsun, how can i find out the name of the driver?
<crimsun> KodeK: cat /proc/asound/cards
<cthulfuego> KodeK: 'lsmod' wil list it.
<makaveli> can someone please help i just installed ubuntu and everytime i go to synaptics i type in my password and i get an error message saying "failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic child terminated with 1 status"
<mtoledo> I was expecting ubuntu to play my dvd without problems, no deal, installing xine right now.
<KodeK> crimsun, thank you
<KodeK> cthulfuego, you too :)
<KodeK> mtoledo, I got mine to play the dvds, but it's using the wrong sound card :P
<kclowers> I am having trouble with libisccfg0 (for bind9) - apt-get says: MD5Sum mismatch
<KodeK> mtoledo, add all the codecs (www.ubuntuguide.org)
<crimsun> then you don't want to blacklist it, KodeK.
<Octane> justin, ?
<KodeK> kclowers, read the topic :P
<crimsun> KodeK: you simply want to prevent it from becoming the primary card
<KodeK> crimsun, how so?
<david> hey, how can i boot to terminal?
<mtoledo> KodeK, what do you mean, you have more then one card
<makaveli> does anyone know what is going on with synaptic?
<crimsun> KodeK: which driver do you not want to use as primary?
<kclowers> sorry, and thanks for the help
<mtoledo> KodeK, thanks for the tip
<KodeK> mtoledo,  i have an onboard, which i use for my 5.1 speakers, and an audigy, for my 5.1 headphones
<KodeK> crimsun, i want to disable the onboard
<crimsun> KodeK: cat /proc/asound/modules
<david> crimsun, how to i boot to the shell w/o loading X
<cthulfuego> Lobster magnet?
<justin> Octane: dunno much about those cards.. can't seem to make any sense of the names or numbers.. intel cards are much simpler :-)
<crimsun> david: search the wiki for the correct procedure for disabling a graphical display manager
<mtoledo> KodeK, oh, got it. I have only one. hey thanks, I gotta go now, bbl, bye bye.
<KodeK> crimsun, 0 snd_intel8x0 <--thats the evil guy
<KodeK> cthulfuego, that's 2 people ive helped :P
<crimsun> KodeK: so: echo "options snd-intel8x0 index=-2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<cookiemonstergri> how can i change x's refresh rate in terminal?
<Octane> justin,  totally thanks anyway man
<david> is there a way i can boot into terminal
<KodeK> crimsun, should i undo al lthe changes i did to alsa, etc? i did all the stuff i found in the howtos out there.
<crimsun> KodeK: eh, some of that stuff is plain wrong
<crimsun> KodeK: what I told you will suffice.
<KodeK> crimsun, I'm thinking of starting my own blog, and keep commands like those :P
<david> can someone help me with LILO??
<bob2> abarbaccia: ?
<bob2> david: use grub
<KodeK> crimsun, what does that command do, exactly?
<david> bob2, ill change to gurb later but.., how can i boot to shell
<bob2> david: grub is the default in ubunt...
<david> bob2, i installed with lilo
<Severim> I got a nic that is only getting a ip6 address but no ip4 address from the dhcp, any idea why?
<bob2> that's kinda silly
<bob2> Severim: it got the ipv6 address before dhcp ran
<bob2> Severim: is the dhcp server working ofr other machines?  did this work at all?
<Severim> bob2: well it won't get an address from the router
<Severim> bob2: all hardware and connections are good
<bob2> Severim: is this over wireless?
<Severim> bob2: nope
<Severim> wired
<crimsun> KodeK: it prevents that driver from becoming the primary one, as I stated above
<Severim> different os boots on the system are online
<KodeK> crimsun, how, though?
<bob2> Severim: can you assign the ip and such statically and have it work?
<david> wow, is there anything i can press at boot to boot into shell and not X
<Severim> bob2: does not work
<crimsun> KodeK: it uses a bitmask to deprioritise negative indices.
<bob2> Severim: sure you'e doing it right?
<KodeK> crimsun, should i reboot the machine?
<Severim> bob2: loopback has both but the nic does not, could it be a nic driver compatibility issue?
<crimsun> KodeK: you may if you wish.
<AnObfuscator> Is there a major difference between installing from a live cd and installing from an install cd...?
<KodeK> be right back, peeps :)
<bob2> Severim: I'd be surprised.  what sort of nic is it?
<Severim> bob2: positive unless if there was more to the ubuntu install than any other linux os?
<Severim> bob2: cnet some generic ne2k compatible nic I believe
<bob2> ah
<bob2> plz: come on dude, retain your dignity
<plz> i need help :(
<bob2> you can't really asked a question anyone can answer yet
<bob2> er, "haven't"
<bob2> Severim: is the interface up?
<Severim> david: at the lilo slection screen highlight the os you want to boot and press a and set it to 1
<Severim> them boot
<DrToast> hi, where do I got to report a firestarter bug? the lauchpad?
<KodeK> crimsun, now even sound events are coming out of the wrong sound card :/
<david> severim, im not given a menu, it just boots into linux
<Severim> david no bootloader?
<bob2> DrToast: yes
<david> it says LILO but no menu
<DrToast> ok thx
<crimsun> KodeK: didn't you say you wanted the onboard to _not_ be the one used?
<KodeK> crimsun, exactly.
<Severim> david: hit the up and down arrow keys keys
<david> k let me try that brb
<Severim> so bob2: any idea about the nic issue?
<crimsun> KodeK: paste the output from ,,tail -5 /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base'' onto pastebin
<bob2> Severim: is the interface up?
<crimsun> KodeK: it sounds like one of the how-tos you followed screwed something
<Severim> bob2: according to the network settings it is active
<KodeK> crimsun, yup, i guess so. but xine is using the right card now :)
<KodeK> hmm, 5.1 headphones goodness :P
<bob2> hm, I don't know enough about that gui thing
<Severim> bob2: if set to static it takes the ip address but does not go anywhere, no ping out
<crimsun> KodeK: did you paste it to pastebin?
<KodeK> crimsun, paste what?
<KodeK> crimsun, now, if i wanted to undo the changes, i could either delete that one line from alsa-base, or could i do =2?
<KodeK> crimsun, to undo the =-2
<Lafitte--> KodeK,  used dhclient eth0  and worked great
<mtoledo> KodeK, error reading nav packet, looks like it's an encrypted dvd.
<KodeK> Lafitte-, yeah, ifup restores settings.
<Lafitte--> KodeK,  you was right when  it cycles interfaces the other way
<KodeK> mtoledo, say what?
<crimsun> KodeK: I gave you a command that outputs the last 5 lines from /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<crimsun> KodeK: did you paste that content onto pastebin.com?
<KodeK> crimsun, i thought the command you gave me added a line to alsa-base
<KodeK> crimsun, ohh, i see it now, one second
<Fedora2> Is anyone familiar with this simple task?  I am attempting to display text BEFORE the user login prompt.  On other NIX systems this is done using the /etc/issue file.  In Fedora this does not appear to be the case.
<mtoledo> KodeK, installed what the section dvd playback capability, but totem gave me the same error, gxine shows the first screen asking for the language, when I choose one, comes the error.
<BROKEN_LADDER> will gmail ever have a calendar and all that jazz?
<KodeK> mtoledo, try using xine :D thats what im using right now. apt-get install xine-ui
<Severim> Fedora2: go to the login screen and modify there
<mtoledo> KodeK, ok, installing
<KodeK> crimsun, pastebin died with a sql error :P
<pedlar> sql=nasty
<Severim> the one under preferences
<pedlar> but useful
<mtoledo> KodeK, also reading a suse mailing list thread, someone says that this problem is the missing of libdvdcss 1.2.1 >
<KodeK> mtoledo, i thought you said you added that
<crimsun> KodeK: so paste it elsewhere
<Fedora2> Fedora2: go to the login screen and modify there
<Fedora2> What file?
<mtoledo> KodeK, but I did
<KodeK> crimsun, any other sites like that?
<Severim> fedora2: no file in gnome
<crimsun> KodeK: tons. Try pastebin.ca or ubuntupastebin.com
<KodeK> ok
<Severim> fedora2: if you are really curious it will be somewhere in /etc
<mtoledo> KodeK, "libdvdcss2 is already the newest version."
<djs> Fedora2:  Is /etc/motd what you're looking for?
<Severim> ooh
<KodeK> crimsun, http://pastebin.ca/14446
<crimsun> KodeK: did you muck with an ~/.asoundrc ?
<mtoledo> KodeK, same error with xine, error reading nav packet! :(
<KodeK> crimsun, no
<crimsun> "wrong speakers" sounds a lot like you plugged your speakers into the wrong jacks, or you messed with some settings per-application
<KodeK> mtoledo, is your dvd dirty? i had the same error, and when i cleaned it, it worked :P
<KodeK> mtoledo, and that was about an hour ago
<bhartman> Hi, everyone.  I'm trying to install Firefox 1.0.4, but my Ubuntu install doesn't seem to want to run it.  I installed it, but it keeps launching 1.0.2 instead of 1.0.4.  How do I kill the old version to let the new version run?
<mtoledo> KodeK, that's not the problem, it's the cdrom/dvd stupid cache.
<Severim> bhartman: probably do an apt-get update
<mtoledo> KodeK, you gota open and input the cd again. now it worked. thanks!
<metzen> i keep getting alot of md5sum errors when trying to apt-get upgrade, is it a problem on my end or is there a known problem with a repo right now?
<bhartman> thanks, Severim.  I'll give that a shot.
<rob^> bhartman, horay has 1.0.4, but its just been patched from 1.0.2
<KodeK> crimsun, I know how to fix it. I set it to use the 1th sound device, which is now my onboard drive. :D
<Severim> bhartman: np
<KodeK> mtoledo, i guess thats it :)
<KodeK> mtoledo, hahah
<rob^> bhartman, so it still says 1.0.2 but it isnt
<crimsun> KodeK: heh, so user error? :p
<mtoledo> KodeK, cool, im gonna watch it, bye bye and thanks.
<KodeK> crimsun, pebkac
<Severim> wish there were more linux extensions for firefox
<bhartman> rob^:  Okay, so it's 1.0.4, even though it says 1.0.2?
<rob^> bhartman, yes
<KodeK> crimsun, now i can move to my bigger project. get counter-strike source to work in linux
<bhartman> Thanks, rob^.  :)  That's a relief.
<rob^> np
<Severim> go into firefox and about ant that tells you the version
<metzen> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libc/libcairo/libcairo1_0.3.0-1_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch,     im getting this error repeatedly
<bhartman> Severim:  That's what I did, but it reports 1.0.2.  That's why I was confused.
<KodeK> metzen, read the topic :D
<metzen> ooooo
<meredith> trying to get java working in hoary. i added java to the source.list like the wiki howto said but it can't find it
<metzen> thanks KodeK
<KodeK> i love helping people by saying that :)
<Severim> bhartman: oh well you can check for updates, wont hurt
<meredith> can anybody help me get java applets working in firefox?
<rob^> Severim, no, in horay its wrong
<Severim> rob: oh thats pretty retarded
<Severim> misversioned
<raz> Anyone having disconnection probs. with GAYm?
<rob^> Severim, see the addons.mozilla.org
<bhartman> Thanks, Severim .  Thanks, everyone.  Looks like I got Ubuntu running in one night (a record for a Linux distro, actually). :)
<Amaranth> raz: Please don't talk like that.
<Severim> bhartman: np
<raz> Amaranth, typo.
<bhartman> 'Night, all.
<Severim> night
<ecliptik> anyone ever get an ati mobility m3 to work with tvout?
<Severim> rob: oh man, hehe I need to update firefox
<HillTop> Severim, what is the problem with Firefox??
<rob^> Severim, maybe not, see the bug report on that page I gave you
<vladuz976> hey, can anyone help, my ubuntu is not shutting down anymore
<bob2> what's changed since it worked?
<youch> there's no spamassassin package?
<vladuz976> nothing really?
<levander> Any graphics cards with better Linux support than nvidia or ati that specialize in video graphics?  And, don't barely care about 3d?
<vladuz976> i had windows only then put ubuntu on there
<bob2> youch: sure there is
<bob2> vladuz976: so, it used to work, you changed nothing, and now it doesn't?
<bob2> levander: the intel chipsests seem to work well
<bob2> levander: as do older matrox ones, but no 3d without binary drivers (iirc)
<levander> bob2: you know if they do anything special for video? like the ati and new nvidia one's do?
<vladuz976> bob2, like i said i installed ubuntu that is the only change that has occured
<levander> bob2: video like in htpc, using it for television
<bob2> levander: how do you mean?
<bob2> levander: oh, like tv out?
<vladuz976> actually i had tried mandriva too and that had the same problem
<bob2> vladuz976: er, so ubuntu never managed to power off?
<levander> bob2: nvidia has special features in the GeForce 6, called PureVideo, to make the video look better
<vladuz976> yes, it hangs
<vladuz976> last thing is says is something like kill signals sent
<vladuz976> i think
<bob2> vladuz976: how old is it?
<HillTop> Severim, I had themes and extensions (1.0.2 wanting 1.0.4) and got this advise: Try changing general.useragent.vendorSub to 1.0.4 in about:config. Then restart Firefox.
<levander> bob2: yeah, kinda like tv out, but more than just a port on the back of the card, actual video processing in the card itself, hardware decoding plus advanced algorithms to process video
<bob2> levander: this sounds like marketing fluff, to be honest :)
<vladuz976> bob2: the distro?
<Amaranth> HillTop: So do that.
<bob2> levander: I don't know of anyone else doing it, tho
<bob2> vladuz976: the computer
<bob2> vladuz976: what year is it from?
<vladuz976> bob2, motherboard maybe 3months and processor a year
<HillTop> The advise worked!
<KodeK> How can I set up gaim to show the buddy list when I hit ctrl+shift+s?
<levander> bob2: no, there really are algorithms to process video to make it look better, and you can really decode mpeg in hardware
<levander> bob2: hardware decoding offloads it off the processor
<bob2> levander: yeah, I know, but decoding mpeg isn't that cpu intensive these days
<levander> bob2: with hdtv it is
<bob2> levander: even mpeg-4
<bob2> hm, ok, you sound like you've done more research than me
<bob2> my p4 2.8 doesn't even sweat when deciding hires xvid or theora, tho
<Amaranth> bob2: h.264 at HD resolutions is horrible
<levander> bob2: okay, i'll looking into it more, some articles i've read have said to make sure to get hardware decoding, but you know, i've never seen a dvd player peg the cpu... mayber your right
<Amaranth> bob2: a top of the line PowerMac G5 can just barely get 30fps playing 1080p
<bob2> Amaranth: isn't HDTV just mpeg-2?
<vladuz976> bob2, no idea as to what might be going on?
<Amaranth> bob2: HDTV is just a resolution :)
<bob2> vladuz976: "sudo modprobe ac", then try powering it off
<Amaranth> bob2: But the format everyone seems to love now is h.264
<bob2> Amaranth: hm, I thought the hdtv standard used mpeg-2
<bob2> Amaranth: ah
<bob2> levander: ok, it seems I'm way out of data and wrong, don't mine me
<vladuz976> bob2, what exactly does that do, please?
<levander> Amaranth: you've heard of any good graphics cards for video that have Linux support?
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> bob2, gotta keep up with the Jobses, h264 is the current hotness
<bob2> vladuz976: it loads the ac module, which is the acpi module to powerdown the system on halt
<vladuz976> bob2, but will that fix my problem?
<bob2> vladuz976: I'd think so
<matjan_> hi, i have a problem getting my video card working correctly, can someone help me please?
<Amaranth> matjan_: What kind of card?
<matjan_> ati radeon 9200 se
<KodeK> heh, how did i know it was an ati?
<bob2> what isn't working?
<Amaranth> matjan_: Should have worked out of the box.
<bob2> it should work out of the box
<KodeK> first things first, did you download all the updates?
<matjan_> nope... it didn't
<vladuz976> bob2, so that is not just some command that forces it to shut down that time?
<bob2> vladuz976: no
<matjan_> left and right edges are curved and can't set the refresh rate higher
<bob2> are yo usure the monitor is ok?
<matjan_> it's at 60hz in ubuntu... but at 75hz in win2k
<disasm> matjan_: left and right edges curved, thats the monitor
<matjan_> really... all works fine in windows....
<vladuz976> bob2, thanks for your help I will try that
<disasm> matjan_: play with your monitor settings, if it has an autodetect button click it
<matjan_> what do i need to change for the monitor to work properly then?
<levander> you guys think xvidtune would help matjan_, only kind of remember what it does myself
<matjan_> disasm: where do i do that? (sorry, newbie...)
<bob2> I'd guess matjan_'s monitor gave misleading DDC output
<matjan_> levander: xvidtune?
<disasm> matjan_: you should have buttons on your monitor to modify the settings, should be menu, or if its an old one a bunch of buttons that adjust the shape and size of picture
<matjan_> right
<matjan_> it's that???
<capi> I'm trying to apt-get apache2, but i'm getting a `MD5Sum mismatch' error from the universe repo? Anyone know how to fix it?
<levander> matjan_: xvidtune lets you interactively play with your X settings
<matjan_> disasm: then why is all working fine in win2k?
<bob2> capi: /ytopic
<levander> matjan_: takes some fumbling with it to figure it out, say about 30 minutes to get good at it
<bob2> er, /topic
<disasm> matjan_: different resolution maybe?
<levander> matjan_: not sure it'll help you though
<kvidell> weeeee
<kvidell> my room's gunna get WARM
<matjan_> no, also at 1024x768
<kvidell> I'm compiling my kernel the old fashion way with make... but I'm running it make -j4
<matjan_> levander:ok
<capi> sorry bob2, didn't see that.
<kvidell> this's gunna be fun ;)
<Amaranth> matjan_: How old is your monitor? Was it turned on when you turned the computer on?
<DrToast> matjan_ have you tried System->Preferences->Screen Resolution?
<matjan_> monitor is 4.5 years old
<matjan_> it was turned on
<matjan_> drtoast: yes
<levander> i bet matrox has pretty good video support in their cards, they were always well respected and never gave a flip about 3d performance because most people don't use it
<matjan_> anyways... i tried to manually configure the card.... http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&highlight=RV280
<levander> and as I remember it, they've never had proprietary drivers in linux
<bob2> they do indeed have proprietary drivers
<matjan_> i already get stuck at step 1 :-s
<caonex> initrd does not work until you install the base system, right? I am asking because i am installing from knoppix and i restarted before installing the base system and got the error unable to locate initrd and unable to mount scsi devices.
<bob2> especially for the 550
<caonex> so my guess is that for os other than ext3 and reiserfs you need the base-configm, right?
<levander> bob2: you sure, it's been awhile, but I remember redhat's rpm configure my matrox g400 without me installing anything but XFree stuff at all.  I can't be positive though
<DrToast> matjan_, I'm guessing the problem is the monitor wsan't detected properly, but who knows, it could be the driver
<bob2> yes, but the g550 at least had proprietary drivers
<pibarnas> Hi people! I've done a "modprobe emu10k1" but nothing happened. I still have no sound in gnome.
<Bicchi> Why does ubuntu have their own version of firefox. I am trying to upgrade to version 1.0.4 but it does not let me. I am using 1.0.2 which i have upgrade using apt-get upgrade.
<matjan_> drtoast: i checked the xorg.conf file... it said generic if i remember correctly
<bob2> Bicchi: oh man
<rob^> doh!
<pibarnas> It seems some software is blocking the card sound...
<disasm> caonex: what does knoppix have to do with ubuntu?
<bob2> disasm: caonex is using it to fix his/her ubuntu system
<bob2> pibarnas: er, have you checked that?
<disasm> bob2: ah, ok
<bob2> pibarnas: and you shouldn't need to load emu10k1
<cthulfuego> The G400 and G450 also prefer the proprietary drivers (mga_hal)
<Stereo> Hello
<disasm> caonex: sorry for jumping to conclusions
<DrToast> yeah it says it on mine too
<caonex> disasm, nothing, hehe ah ok
<Stereo> ubuntu rocks and you're all fantastic people. That is all.
<Stereo> and, uh, thank you :)
<caonex> disasm, i would not be crazy to come in here and talk about something else, if it was not related ;)
<DrToast> you wouldn't happen to know the horizontal sync of that monitor would you?
<rob^> Bicchi bhartman rob^:  Okay, so it's 1.0.4, even though it says 1.0.2?
<rob^> rob^ bhartman, yes
<caonex> bob2, any idea about my question?
<matjan_> drtoast: ok, what video card do you have?
<mcking> Bicchi: that's been a discussion for a while now
<caonex> bob2, it is probably how i think it is.
<DrToast> radeon 9000
<disasm> pibarnas: try alsamixer does it bring up mixer controls for sound?
<caonex> bob2, you need libc6 for initrd, right?
<yonil> is there a better cd/dvd burning application for gnome than gnome-baker ? it really doesnt seem to work too well .. k3b worked great on kde ..
<bob2> caonex: I think you're highly screwed and would save a lot of time by reinstalling
<Bicchi> mcking rob^: so why it still shows 1.0.2 in the about page.
<bob2> caonex: that question doesn't make sense
<caonex> bob2, i cannot that is the thing.
<matjan_> dr toast: and it's working properly for you?
<rob^> Bicchi, it just does
<caonex> bob2, i am doing it all using ssh. My dad is far away and no cd-burner
<rob^> Bicchi, its been patched to 1.0.4 though
<DrToast> yup 1024x768 75Hz and this is a crappy monitor
<caonex> bob2, only cd he have been having for a long time, longer than ubuntu is a knoppix live cd
<mcking> Bicchi: it has the security patch from 1.0.4
<cthulfuego> caonex: You need libc6 for _everything_ except the kenrel itself.
<caonex> bob2, that is why i chose this way, otherwise i would have done it like you suggested.
<matjan_> damn, why is it not working for me??
<caonex> cthulfuego, so probably i am right about the question i asked earlier.
<matjan_> i guess it must be the driver then...
<Bicchi> mcking rob^: i did the ubuntu bug fix where i changed the about:config to show version 1.0.4 so that i can get new extentions.
<DrToast> not necessarily
<cthulfuego> caonex: if the question was "Did I fuck up and do i need to reinstall"
<caonex> cthulfuego, bob2, i going to have to edit one of the how tos in ubuntu forums then
<mcking> Bicchi: but it still show itself as 1.0.2 so mozilla.org barfs on extensions :(
<yonil> you guys ?
<DrToast> when it sets up your monitor it tries to detect what the max refresh rate is
<caonex> cthulfuego, nope, that was far from it.
<matjan_> ok...
<caonex> cthulfuego, is not messed up.
<DrToast> so it could be that your monitor wasn't in the database or something
<matjan_> could i set that manually to 75hx then?
<yonil> is there another dvd burning app for gnome besides baker ??
<caonex> cthulfuego, it is perfectly fine, i just restarted before installing the base system
<mcking> the about:config thing works
<matjan_> \right
<caonex> cthulfuego, i just had grub and the kernel image installed
<Amaranth> DrToast: Not a database, it asks the monitor what it supports.
<matjan_> because right now, i only get 60hz as an option...
<DrToast> in the xorg.conf file in the monitor section is there a "option DPMS" line?
<Bicchi> mcking rob^: so who gets to change the version number, ubuntu or mozilla. i mean who changes the code to fix the problem.
<caonex> cthulfuego, as suggested in one of the tutorials in ubuntu.com, however, that is with ext3 and a pata, i have a sata and a couple of scsi, which probably require initrd which requires baseconfig
<Octane> anyone get adobe acrobat reader 7 working with amd64?
<vinux> 60hz! ouch
<matjan_> can't tell you right now... i'm in win2k... modem doesn't work....
<odie5533> What widget does Firefox use?
<caonex> cthulfuego, i am finishing installing the base system now, and i will reinstall the kernel just to make sure it is fine and then voila, all fine!
<DrToast> Amaranth, isn't that only if the monitor is plug and play?
<mcking> odie5533: it uses gtk and its own xul rendering
<vladuz976> anybody know why there is no root in ubuntu?
<odie5533> is GTK good to use? What does it use on windows?
<caonex> cthulfuego, he is suggesting to reboot and then install base-config new....which may not apply to everybody, so i think i will add that comment to the howto
<flodine> can someone tell me why i only get 60hz from ubuntu
<kvidell> 60hz?
<mcking> vladuz976: supposed to make it more secure or something
<kvidell> did you tell the installer you were running it on a graphing calculator?
<disasm> caonex: i'm curious can you give me that link for what your doing?
<odie5533> mcking: is GTK good to use? What does it use on windows?
<DrToast> ok, well its hard to say
<caonex> disasm, yes, i can.
<mcking> odie5533: built in windows MFC
<pibarnas_> Well, I have 2 sound cards (1 onboard and 1 off - SB Live!), and alsamixer manage both, and their volumes are high, but there's no sound!
<cthulfuego> Amaranth: Incidentally, i added a cron jon to kill and restart the bot every night.
<sandip> anyone here knows how to stop btdownload.p from seeding after a while?
<flodine> kvidell yeah resolution  refresh rate 60 hz
<caonex> disasm, https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallFromKnoppixHowto
<cthulfuego> Amaranth: it seems to somehow lose its connection to mysql.
<kvidell> OH
<kvidell> hah >.> sorry
<DrToast> but your card is better than mine, so it should work
<DrToast> oh man flodine
<matjan_> right...
<flodine> what
<flodine> what
<DrToast> seems like its a common problem
<matjan_> flodine seems to have the same problem i have
<mcking> kalias: you're back!  did it work?
<caonex> disasm, if you need to use that, be careful because not all that may apply to you, like in my case.
<flodine> yeah ive never seen higher then 65hz
<DrToast> what resolution are you running flodine ?
<pibarnas_> when I click on a sound file, I get an error message saying there's a software blocking the sound card...
<flodine> 1900x1200
<kalias> mcking: sort of.  I got bongos on startup but xmms and cd player both hang.
<mcking> hm
<matjan_> wow
<kvidell> esd is stealing control of your sound card
<bob2> flodine: youre still here?  no one replied to your post to the mailing list?
<pibarnas_> hummm.
<DrToast> if you lower the resolution can you get a better refresh?
<flodine> bob2 i got it fixed
<pibarnas_> And do you know how can I fix it?
<mcking> kalias: go to xms prefs and make sure it is using esd output plugin
<mcking> xmms
<flodine> just my refresh rate at 60hz is that good
<levander> DrToast: sometimes
<mcking> or use muine instead :)
<DrToast> matjan_, you said you can't get online when your booted into linux?
<_magog_> im pleased with myself, i finally got DR17 goin, im in it now and man do i love it
<levander> flodine: no, you prolly see some flick at 60Hz
<disasm> caonex: how far are you into the page?
<kalias> mcking: xmms is quite hung, I can do anything with it.
<flodine> levander yes very little
<matjan_> yup... my dsl modem card is kind of obsolete
<mcking> in a terminal type "killall xmms"
<pibarnas_> But I can't get sound on gnome?
<mcking> kalias: if that doesn'e cut it, then "killall -9 xmms"
<kalias> mcking: done
<disasm> pibarnas_: is esd running?
<DrToast> ahhh... that's too bad
<matjan_> so people suggested me to try ndiswrapper
<kalias> mcking: it is dead
<mcking> kalias: cool
<randabis> I don't think you need the -9 mcking
<kalias> mcking: I will start it up again.
<pibarnas_> esd can be selected in gnome multimedia selector
<levander> flodine: if you've only got like 800x600 resolution, you want at least 75Hz.  For higher than that resolution, you want 85Hz.
<flodine> guys can i edit my xorg for better refresh rate
<DrToast> yeah ndiswrapper would work, but its a lot of effort to get going
<mcking> start it up without a song and go to the prefs
<levander> flodine: you can, but luckily, i've never had to, it's kind of a bitch to do
<pibarnas_> alsa gets an error on gnome multimedia selector.
<flodine> ok
<mcking> randabis: if it doesn't die nicely, then use -9 to kill it "not nicely"
<matjan_> drtoast: right, but that's what i'm stuck with i'm afraid
<DrToast> flodine, how big is your monitor?
<flodine> 24 inchs
<zachary> hey can i get some help
<matjan_> but first this monitor thing
<disasm> pibarnas_: is it running though? hint: ps aux|grep esd
<thechitowncubs> I'm upgrading to breezy :)
<DrToast> wow
<mcking> DrToast: ndiswrapper is easy to get started
<cthulfuego> thechitowncubs: don't
<matjan_> mcking: you use it?
<thechitowncubs> cthulfuego: is there a specific reason?
<cthulfuego> thechitowncubs: it's broken. See /topic
<kalias> mcking: how do I get it off the task bar.  I hit a wrong button.
<DrToast> matjan_,  well for the monitor thing it would be nice to see what's in the xorg.conf file
<thechitowncubs> i know, i see the topic, but is there something that doesn't work specifically?
<mcking> kalias: is it still running?
<mcking> kalias: xmms i meas
<mcking> kalias: xmms i measn
<flodine> Drtoast i dont know what to do looks good just the refresh rate is 60hz
<mcking> kalias: xmms i mean
<thechitowncubs> And i just did it but i didn't reboot yet, is there anyway i can "downgrade"
<matjan_> drtoast: ok, i'll go into linux and copy it to a text file and come back, alright?
<pibarnas_> I don't have xmms.
<kalias> mcking: yes, it is back.  I am just looking for the plugin you described.
<levander> mmm, the only thing officially supported by X.org it looks like is the intel chips
<DrToast> ok sounds good
<matjan_> cool
<matjan_> be back in a minute
<levander> oh wait, nm, i read that wrong
<zachary> the  problem: i'm trying to burn a cd with an external cd burner using GnomeBaker, the error: the mount point(e.g. /mnt/cdrom) for the writing device could not be obtained. Please check that the writing device has an entry in /etc/fstab and then go to prefrences and rescan for devices
<kalias> mcking: where is preferences on this thing?
<zachary> never mind
<DrToast> flodine, if you lower the resolution to like 1280x1024 does it let you set a higher refresh
<zachary> i guess it says its "baking"
<flodine> DrToast no
<mcking> kalias: right click anywhere not on a button is the menu for xmms
<mcking> kalias: it's weird
<DrToast> that's weird
<flodine> DrToast better videocard
<sandip> anyone here knows how to stop btdownload.py from seeding after a while?
<mcking> kalias: i don't even have xmms installed. going form memory
<levander> does X.org have any technology for video like it has DRI for graphics?
<kalias> mcking: okay got it. select the esound plugin?
<mcking> levander: the Xv extension (Xvideo)
<mcking> kalias: ya
<cthulfuego> thechitowncubs: Specifically, X.
<cthulfuego> levander: v4l
<thechitowncubs> If you're using breezy don't apt-get upgrade for a couple weeks, the C++ transition is starting. MAJOR BREAKAGE!
<disasm> zachary: try ls -lh /dev/cdrom
<thechitowncubs> What consists of a C++ transition?
<DrToast> if it supports 1900x1200 60Hz it should support 1280x1024 75Hz at least
<mcking> kalias: esound lets more than one program play sound at a time
<cthulfuego> thechitowncubs: New compiler and libs undoubtedly.
<kalias> mcking: no luck xmms still locks up.
<mcking> thechitowncubs: going from gcc3.x to gcc4.0 with a totally incompatible c++ lib
<zachary> disas: i think its working
<levander> what's better v41 or xv?
<thechitowncubs> oh, breezy is going to use GCC 4 packages?
<mcking> kalias: hrm
<cthulfuego> thechitowncubs: Thing is, if you don't at least check the wiki and/or here BEFORE starting with breezy, you shouldn't be using it.
<thechitowncubs> haha, i know, i just wanted to try it, its on a secondary machine so no worries
<kvidell> I lovers breezy
<flodine> DrToast i just looked at dells book im only going to get 60hz from 1900x1200
<kalias> mcking: no fun eh?
<thechitowncubs> cthulfuego: if i change my repositories back to hoary and perform a dist-upgrade, will it work?
<mcking> kalias: :)
<odie5533> mcking: What is builtin MFC?
<kalias> mcking: :)
<flodine> DrToast i guess it helps to read
<kvidell> thechitowncubs: No.
<DrToast> yeah it takes a lot of time to put that many pixels on the screen
<thechitowncubs> damn, why not?
<kvidell> because, the packages in breezy are newer
<flodine> lol
<kvidell> you can't "upgrade" to an older version
* odie5533 doesnt know much about windows GUI making... Visual Studio is always there for me
<DrToast> so if you lower the res you should be able to raise the refresh
<kvidell> pinning doesn't even really work
<rob^> kvidell, yes you can, using pegging
<mcking> odie5533: think of it as gtk for windows (it is built in to windows and 99% of windwos apps useit)
<rob^> or pinning rather
<zachary> upgrading to older versions is my speciality
<kvidell> rob^: it's dirty and I don't recomend it :-P
<zachary> haha
<mcking> odie5533: if you use visual studio then you are using mfc
<rob^> kvidell, also true
<thechitowncubs> i'm gonna try it
<odie5533> mcking: Is it crosscompatible with gtk? Or do I need to code for Windows and for GTK on linux?
<mcking> odie5533: two different worlds, my friend
<mcking> odie5533: different window models and totally different ways of hooling up the code to the widgets
<gpd> Qt has Windows + Linux + OSX
<signius> The terminal that ubuntu use is it possibel to change the File menu short cut of f10 ?
<mcking> odie5533: you can use another tookit, though
<mcking> odie5533: or use gtk for windows
<odie5533> Why does firefox not use another?
<DrToast> yeah and there is a port of gtk for windows
<DrToast> tho it kinda sucks
<signius> f10 clashes with almost every app that run in a terminal
<mcking> odie5533: or use wxwidgets (nice)
<odie5533> GAIM uses the port... its ok, but it seems bulky
<odie5533> wxwidgets works on linux and windows?
<disasm> odie5533: so does gimp ;-)
<odie5533> and so does qt?
<mcking> odie5533: wxwidgets looks exactly like the host (gtk on linux and mfc on windows)
<gpd> nobody likes Qt as they want _money_ / licences
<strider> can someone please point me in the right direction? each time ubuntu automatically mounts my cd-rw/dvd rom in Compaq Presario 2100, it opens consecutively 6 windows and places six cdrom drive icons on the desktop. I keep googling but I did no find yet any useful info.
<DrToast> yeah but you gotta pay to use qy on windows
<DrToast> err qt
<odie5533> Why does anyone use anything but wxWidgets then...
<mcking> qt would be great on windows, except for the $1000 per seat
<mcking> odie5533: different strokes
<thechitowncubs> qt sucks :_
<thechitowncubs> :)
<signius> f10 doesnt appear to be listed in the shortcut keys
<DrToast> harder to use? I don't know
<odie5533> Do you code in any of them mcking?
<gpd> that is commercial they have gpd version which is free
<signius> ok found it
<signius> was being dumb
<mcking> odie5533: besides, wx is built on top of gtk (in linux)
<kvidell> I only have QT installed because I like using xconfig when I'm setting up kernel configs to compile
<signius> sorry about that
<signius> it was driving me frigging nuts though
<DrToast> there's a gconfig too kvidell
<kvidell> oh ya?
<mcking> odie5533: i've done some in house work in both wx and (py)gtk
<DrToast> yeah
<DrToast> i never use it though
<kvidell> i use menuconfig if I have to
<DrToast> menuconfig all the way
<odie5533> Which do you prefer mcking?
<kvidell> Menuconfig's not bad, just somedays I feel lazy and want to click on things :)
<kvidell> like when it's the sixth recompile of a broken ass debian 2.6.11.11 system *grumbles*
<mcking> odie5533: they both have their strengths, but i think that wx keeps each platform's "feel" much better
<DrToast> i'm just too used to menuconfig to change
<kvidell> :)
<odie5533> mcking: where can I get wxwidgets and learn to use it?
<mcking> odie5533: apt-get install wxgtk   :)
<signius> how do you remove programs that you have installed using apt-get ?
<odie5533> will that include dev headers?
<disasm> DrToast: menuconfig's main advantage is you don't need x to compile (ssh session/server situation)
<disasm> signius: apt-get remove
<signius> thanks
<kalias> mcking: So, where do we go from here?
<vinux> Hey guys I have a question about the sending me free CDs for free. They said the default was 10 cds??? Is that all the programs for it too? ---> http://shipit.ubuntulinux.org/
<mcking> kalias: sorry, i haven't forgotten about you, got sidetracked
<mcking> odie5533: wxwidgets.org for the docs and look in synaptic for the actual packages to install
<mcking> odie5533: there is also wxpython if you like the snakey snake
<odie5533> Which I don't =P
<Razor-X> mcking: stop promoting synaptic -_-
<odie5533> Acutally never tried python, so can't say that
<mcking> kalias: can you play the files in rythmbox or another player?  is it just xmms that hangs?
<vinux> Razor-X, synaptic seems pretty cool
<mcking> Razor-X: its better than dselect
* mcking shudders remembering dselect
<odie5533> Can I compile programs for Mac OSX on linux
<Razor-X> people should promote CLI though
<IcemanV9> hmm. kde do have wifi manager and gnome do not. :(
<Razor-X> mcking: and I remember dselect meself
<Razor-X> although, I was probably much younger than most of you when you remember it
<rob^> vinux, thats 10 copies
<mcking> Razor-X: aptitude is nicer
<levander> i don't believe this, the 6 year old graphics card i've already got in my computer is highly recommended to be used with mythtv
<kalias> mcking: no worries :) I tried the cd player and it just hangs also.
<Razor-X> mcking: or so I hear, I have to try it
<odie5533> mcking: is there a visual editor for wxwidgets?
<vinux> rob^, oh crap hmmm maybe I should edit that lol
<disasm> mcking: dselect, i used that for about a day, and then found apt
* KarlosII asks does anyone know who the mythical character boadicia is?
<kalias> mcking: I have to force quit on them.
<matjan_> drtoast: i'm here again
<mcking> odie5533: there is a resource file editor for it for a few $$ (reasonable $$, not qt $$) and a free one that isn't as good
<DrToast> ok cool
<matjan_> tell me what to look at in xorg.conf
<ukato> you can turn down the refresh rate of a monitor by editing xorg.conf, right?
<odie5533> Any link for the resonable one and the free one?
<kalias> mcking: if I try "sudo rmmod snd_sb16" it tells me ERROR: Module snd_sb16 is in use
<DrToast> ok under section "Device" what's on the driver line?
<vinux> rob^, wait a second why would the default be 10 copies? I guess they want me to hand them out?
<matjan_> "ati"
<mcking> odie5533: i haven't used them in a while, you can get the link from wxwidgets.org (one of them come with it AFAIR)
<rob^> vinux, yeah
<mcking> kalias: yeah, esound is using the card, so the kernel won't release the driver
<DrToast> anbd the Identifier is like Radeon 9200SE or whatever?
<vinux> rob^, well I guess I could hand them out
<odie5533> mcking: when people talk about knowing MFC, that means knowing how to code right from a text editor using windows.h, or just using the visual studio drag and drop editor right?
<vinux> rob^, I know some people
<kalias> mcking: oh, I see.
<Razor-X> today's the first day i'm using LaTeX, and I love it already
<matjan_> yes, "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon 9200 SE (RV280)"
<mcking> odie5533: drag n drop usually
<rob^> vinux, order as many as you want
<DrToast> yup so the video driver seems ok
<vinux> rob^, ok :)
<matjan_> then why do i only get 60hz as refresh rate option?
<odie5533> mcking: I see job req's that need knowledge in MFC. They want people that can use the Visual Studio editor fully?
<DrToast> ok under section "monitor" does it have option DPMS?
<matjan_> yes
<DrToast> what is horizsync at?
<matjan_> Section "Monitor"
<matjan_>      Identifier     "Generic Monitor"
<matjan_>      Option          "DPMS"
<matjan_>      HorizSync     28-49
<matjan_>      VertRefresh     43-72
<matjan_> EndSection
<DrToast> ok 2 problems right there
<matjan_> ok.... tell me
<mcking> odie5533: yeah, when using visual studio to write more than generic apps, a good knowledge of mfc is useful to know how to hook up all the backend bits to the widgets and make them do cool stuff is important
<DrToast> vert refresh is saying 72 hz is your max refresh
<DrToast> and horizsync is way too low
<matjan_> that's not true i guess, i run in windows at 75hz
<matjan_> ok
<mcking> odie5533: how long have you been programming?
<DrToast> yeah so it detected it wrong
<matjan_> can i check somewhere in windows what those values should be?
<kalias> mcking: if you check that wiki again, maybe we need something in /etc/modprobe.d/
<DrToast> nope they hide them
<matjan_> bastards
<mcking> kalias: can you play a movie in totem?
<disasm> kalias: if alsamixer works your modprobe.d should be fine
<DrToast> sometimes its on the back of the monitor or in the manual, but not always
<mcking> kalias: no, if it didn't wokr you wouldn't have heard the drums at the ubuntu startup
<matjan_> so... to what do you suggest i would set these rates?
<fuad> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<rob^> fuad off
<kalias> mcking: okay, so hearing the drums is a good thing.  Question is: why do xmms and the cd player now hang?
<disasm> kalias: there is always the ancient trick to test your audio, killall esd and then cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp - should generate static on speakers
<mcking> odie5533: http://www.roebling.de/ has the $$ version of the wx designer
<bob2> kalias: presumably because they're not configured to use esd
<matjan_> and can i just change these settings in xorg.conf?
<bLuT0> i just set up ubuntu for a friend... how do i go about changing the password to what he wants it to be?
<kalias> xmms is configured to use esound.  How do I configure for esd?
<bob2> bLuT0: type "passwd" in a terminal, as that user
<bob2> kalias: that's the same thing
<DrToast> well the thing with that is
<kalias> oh, sorry.
<DrToast> if we set it too high it won't work
<matjan_> right
<mcking> kalias: you can try turning off esound and setting xmms back to alsa output
<DrToast> I'd say you should try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<kalias> mcking: I will give it a try.
<DrToast> that should make it redetect the monitor
<DrToast> hopefully it will get it right
<mcking> kalias: go to System->Prefs->Sound on the main menu and turn off the soudn server at startup
<levander> is it the cpu that makes loading applications so slow on my system?
<bLuT0> bob2: thanks
<mcking> kalias: then killall esd in a terminal
<levander> the cpu doesn't get pegged, but it does go up to up 50% for a couple of seconds
<mcking> then change xmms to use alsa
<DrToast> horizontal sync should be around 30-65 for 1024x768
<mcking> and try it
<matjan_> ok
<kalias> mcking: okay all done.
<mcking> kalias: try xmms now
<DrToast> and the vertical should be 50-75 obviously or it won't even try 75 hz
<kvidell> ugh.. everything shows up as localhost.localdomain
<matjan_> yeah
<kvidell> can't I make that show up as my hostname? (wonky)
<kalias> mcking: works!!!
<mcking> cool
<DrToast> so first try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<kvidell> /etc/hosts is fine
<matjan_> alright
<kvidell> (as far as I know)
<kalias> mcking: so was it just the sound default?
<mcking> well, goodnight all
<DrToast> if it doesn't detect then try the values i just gave
<matjan_> ok
<disasm> kvidell: try echo wonky > /etc/hostname
<matjan_> i'll be back
<kalias> mcking: I will reboot and try it again.
<DrToast> but be ready to change them back with the command line if it doesn't work
<disasm> kvidell: then /etc/init.d/hostname.sh restart
<presencia> hola,,, viva chile
<mcking> kalias: yeah, something was locking the sound card from everything else.  as long as the sound and video programs you use can use alsa output yuo should be good to go
<presencia> Hola
<bob2> presencia: this is an English-speaking channel, sorry
<mcking> see ya'll tomorrow
<matjan_> ok... you mean boot in safe mode and then edit?
<mcking> hasta manana
<DrToast> no first run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<DrToast> then restart xwindows
<matjan_> yeah... but if manual change wouldn't work
<DrToast> or reboot to be really sure
<Amaranth> bob2: I'm guessing your the one that setup the join limit in overflow. I didn't remember how to do that so just temporarily set +R.
<matjan_> xwindows?
<disasm> matjan_: if it doesn't come up ctrl alt f1 will get you to a terminal login
<matjan_> sorry.....
<DrToast> yeah its the thing that runs the GUI and sets the video modes and stuff
<disasm> matjan_: after you make changes to xorg.conf ctrl alt bksp will restart x (assuming your using gdm)
<matjan_> ok
<DrToast> if you mess up the xorg.conf file the GUI won't start
<levander> anybody ever log out only to see a gdm screen where the videos all messed up?
<matjan_> no clue if i do...
<matjan_> ok
<DrToast> but you'll still get a test only login prompty
<matjan_> gdm = gnome desktop something?
<metzen> i keep getting an error dialog that says "Totem could not startup, resource busy or not available"   does totem have a log file somewhere i could read?
<Octane> manager
<matjan_> ok
<DrToast> you can just login on the console and do the "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and it should bring it back
<matjan_> i guess i do
<yonil> what's the command to run in order to check which process is using a device ?
<disasm> matjan_: gnome desktop manager (gui login)
<Octane> whenever i run gpg, nothing happens until i ctrl-c it
<Octane> any ideas?
<DrToast> gdm is the gnome desktop manager
<matjan_> alright
<DrToast> its the graphical login prompt
<matjan_> ok, lemme go try this
<matjan_> thanks for now
<disasm> Octane: gpg needs parameters to generate keys iirc
<DrToast> just a sec
<metzen> anyone know whats wrong with my totem?
<DrToast> go "cd /etx/X11"
<matjan_> ok
<DrToast> then "sudo cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.old" before you do anything
<matjan_> already did that :)
<DrToast> that way if it gets messed up you still have the old config that works (even though its only 60Hz)
<DrToast> ok cool
<DrToast> well good luck
<bLuT0> the install is on a dual boot machine... how can i adjust the amount of time before default boot happens?
<gpd> bLuT0: /boot/grub/menu.list
<gpd> My poor laptop keeps hanging with a recent hoary install
<gpd> worked fine with hoary a few months ago.. then upgraded to breezy... then went back to hoary and now it keeps hanging
<gpd> in a 'ctrl-alt-prtscn-sub' kinda way
<Amaranth> whee
<gpd> tried several kernels, no clues in the log, even does it in rescue mode
<Severim> man
<Amaranth> a rotation server died, yay
<Severim> what a split
<kvidell> yeehaw
<sri__> greetings..
<sri__> does anybody have debs for the new evolution release for hoary?
<disasm> i say, 336 people...
<gpd> just when i was in the middle of my little rant
<kalias> mcking: Hey man!  I am in business, works great!!
<disasm> gpd: your rant? i missed it i guess...
<rob^> mmm... netsplit
<gpd> my laptop now requires ctrl-alt-prtscrn-sub after boot
<gpd> = not pleased
<disasm> sri__: did you try apt-get install evolution?
<sri__> disasm: it has an old version of evolution that has a bug that makes it not work with my imap server
<gpd> must be apic
<sri__> disasm: the latest stuff should fix it but hoary is frozen until breezy comes out
<ukato> is vertical frequency the same as vertical refresh rate?
<psychonate> yes
<ukato> ok thanks
<disasm> sri__: sorry, can't help ya there, i've been using thunderbird myself, may want to try backports, but just to warn you they can really break things
* gpd decides to sleep on the problem
<ukato> then
<ukato> horizontal sync is the same as horizontal frequency
<Seq> does anybody know how to change qt font size (for qt apps running within gnome)?
<ukato> ?
<odie5533> Anyone here familiar with GNU GPL (really familiar)?
<DrToast> ukato, yes
<sri__> disasm: how doI do the backports?
<DrToast> but remember horizontal is in KiloHertz
<xterminus> odie5533, what's your question?
<ukato> drtoast, so if my monitor's manual says the horizontal frequency is 30-110
<bLuT0> <-- n00b what do i need to edit the menu.lst file?
<ukato> can i put that into the xorg.conf, or do i have to convert it
<disasm> sri__: i dunno, might want to try google or ask someone else, i'm using the pure amd64 version of hoary currently, so I don't have any backports in my sources.list
<gpd> bLuT0: pico is probably easiest - maybe gedit! ;-)
<gpd> bLuT0: you should probably stay away from vi if you are asking that question :P
<DrToast> damn
<david> PEACE OUT, I GOT SCHOOL TMO
<bLuT0> heh
<odie5533> xterminus: I released a library under my own liscense (before I knew about the GNU GPL) and the liscense does not allow redistribution of the library (IE you have to get it from my site). I no longer host the specific version, and I now host a GNU GPL version. The problem is people are selling things not under the GNU GPL that use my library, but since the library is backwards compatible, they could say they are using the old libr
<odie5533> ary
<DrToast> clicked one too many close buttons there
<bLuT0> pretty touchy in there?
<Razor-X> LaTeX doesen't indent the first paragraph?
<odie5533> Since I don't distribute the old version, techinically they can't really say that, but can they?
<xterminus> odie5533, so ppl are selling a product based on the 'original' code that you released under a non-gpl license?
<DrToast> well i need to get some sleep
<odie5533> Yes, but I don't release that anymore, so techinically you shouldn't be able to obtain a copy
<DrToast> good night all
<xterminus> odie5533, that's not a gpl question then - it's a copyright issue
<odie5533> Its both kinda
<xterminus> odie5533, well - once you release that code as gpl, you give up certain rights in exchange for certain freedoms - but it's not retroactive
<levander> anybody has tried to get firefox to start faster on their machine?
<odie5533> If people release one, can they say its released using the old library, because with this specific library, you don't need to include it with the program
<sri__> bah, the backporst don't have evolution
<sri__> sucks
<kvidell> er
<xterminus> odie5533, no - the gpl isn't a cancer that wanders in and "spreads" gpling old code, the author has to license the code himself
<kvidell> evolution - The groupware suite
<kvidell> I see it
<bartek> hello!
<xterminus> you can certainly release that old code under the GPL, but until you do, it's simply distributable under the license you used to use
<bartek> I am from Poland.
<bartek> Who else??
<xterminus> and isn't it kind of a non-issue since you released that library eventually as GPL?
<bob2> er
<bob2> you give up no rights at all by releasing something under the gpl
<bob2> you can release it under any other license you like, too
<KodeK> does anyone know if it's possible to route sound from the mic-in jack from the onboard sound card to a pci card (an audigy)
<bartek> Jest ktos z polski lub zna jezyk ?
<KodeK> anyone? :D
<bob2> I wouldn't bother
<bob2> but you could use a pipe between the two devices, probably
<KodeK> true :D
<tkiesel> Hi all.  Anyone having a problem getting some libs from main tonight?  libgii and libggi in particular?
<KodeK> nah, i'll just hook up my guitar to the audigy
<bob2> tkiesel: /topic
* tkiesel bonks himself on ze head.
<xterminus> odie5533, once you gpl it - it stays gpl (unless of course, you never had the right yourself to release the code)
<Ghetek> when i trry to run creatures3 i get "dirname: too few arguments"
<bob2> sure, but just to make it clear to everyone, the author is free to release it under other, additional licenses, too
<Ghetek> when i try to run creatures 3 i get "dirname: too few arguments"
<bob2> we say you say that 21 seconds ago...
<xterminus> bob2, yeah - sure, as long as it doesn't infringed on the gpl itself
<bob2> xterminus: no
<bob2> xterminus: I can release it under the MS Word licnese, if I want
<xterminus> bob2, as long as that license isn't tied to the gpl - that's fine (ie: it's provided as an alternative to the gpl where the downloader gets to choose)
<odie5533> Anyone here know how to use wxWidgets?
<Ghetek> has anybody here gotten creatures3 to work in ubuntu?
<levander> anybody here running a piii-550 processor or there abouts? how long does it take to start FF on it?
<bob2> yes
<bob2> ~15s
<bob2> which is why I start it when I login and don't close it
<levander> bob2: you talking to me?
<bob2> like I do with all my programs
<Ghetek> bob2: you talking to me?
<levander> bob2: sounds like maybe your problem is memory?
<bob2> xterminus: I can' license the same bit of code under the GPL and the 'GPL + you must not wear pants while using this software license'
<bob2> levander: no
<capi> SMTP is a mail process correct? Netstat says it's listening to port 4307, anyone know the importance?
<ukato> so if i were to install a driver for a monitor, should i look for a linux driver, or could i use ndiswrapper
<bob2> for a monitor?
<bob2> you don't use drivers for monitors
<bob2> and you especially don't use windows network (ndis) drivers for them
<ukato> ahh, ok
<bob2> Ghetek: the only think I said to you was about you asking the same question 21 seconds apart
<levander> bob2: only takes me 5 seconds to start FF on a PIII-550 with 512 MB RAM
<bob2> Ghetek: I'd try asking on the "creatures 3" forum or mailing list
<Ghetek> oh ok
<ruiner54> any1 here using ubuntu on ppc?
<ukato> ok, thanks
<bob2> ruiner54: lots of people are
<bob2> ruiner54: best to just ask your question
<kassetra> what's wrong with creatures3?
<Ghetek> bob2... oh come on now.. as if i wouldnt have checked their forums and mailing list already!
<levander> somebody tell me what kind of processor your running and how many seconds FF takes to load please?
<bob2> hah, good on you then
<Ghetek> kassetra doesnt want to install or run correctly
<ruiner54> i am having trouble with my g4 400 cd/dvd drive....dvds will not mount or play
<kassetra> odd.  on Hoary?
<Ghetek> yup
<CoffeeMan> how does ubuntu give cds away for free?
<kassetra> let me rerun my install...
<Ghetek> no do not!
<bob2> CoffeeMan: by printing them out and putting them in big boxes ;)
<Ghetek> kassetra you might get the error i get
<kassetra> what's your error?
<bob2> CoffeeMan: (www.canonical is funding ubuntu, including sending out free cds)
<ukato> coffeeman, did you order and get any? just wondering
<rob^> CoffeeMan, it makes them, then it sends them out..
<Hydroxide> hi ... I'm using the ppc hoary livecd on an ibook g3. what is the "ubuntu way" for monitoring my laptop's temperature?
<rob^> how else?
<levander> ruiner54: a g4 powermac?
<Ghetek> "dirname: too few arguments""
<levander> oh come on, i don't need bob2 to tell me how long it takes them to start FF, somebody step up for crying out loud
<ruiner54> levander: yes, I just got it so I'm not real familiar with the hardware, but the drive would be stock apple (i think maxtor)
<Hydroxide> CoffeeMan: ubuntu is supported financially by Mark Shuttleworth, who became wealthy selling Thawte (yes, the SSL company) to VeriSign
<ukato> for anyone who's ordered CDs, how long did it take for them to arrive
<bLuT0> gpd i'm trying to edit menu.lst... (if i mess it up, i'll reinstall)
<HrdwrBoB> they haven't yet
<bLuT0> its read only... do i need to be in as root?
<ruiner54> ukato: about 6 weeks
<levander> ruiner54: i didn't even know ubuntu ran on powermacs
<kassetra> Ghetek - not a single error.
<kvidell> levander: IBM ThinkPad T42p (Intel Pentium M 2.10 ghz, 2 gigs of ram); Firefox loads in roughly 2 seconds and has 3 home pages that load in seperate tabs pretty much instantly.
<Razor-X> LaTeX doesen't indent the first paragraph?
<Razor-X> by default, rather
<ruiner54> levander: yeah, I ordered it straight from them....just mae the switch from Yellow Dog
<ukato> ruiner54, okay, good, thanks
<Ghetek> kassetra, i installed the c3 portion but it doesnt let me run the game or instll the d3 portion
<Hydroxide> levander: ubuntu runs on many powerpc machines, as well as AMD64/EM64T, Itanium (I think), and of course x86
<ruiner54> ukato: i believe they come from norway...some nordic country at least
<Razor-X> kvidell: do you feel macho with 3 startup tabs? ;)
<ukato> crazy
<kvidell> yes. :)
<Razor-X> my average amount of startup tabs is 15
<Razor-X> but, not in Firefox
<Razor-X> Firefox works worse than Opera under high-tab conditions
<kvidell> google.com/ig | my-live-journal | ubuntuforums.org
<kvidell> ah.
<ukato> when i drag windows
<ukato> white lines flash across my screen
<kvidell> I usually accumulate lots and lots of tabs
<kvidell> but I don't start with a lot
<levander> why would you buy a powermac to run Linux on it? I thought the great thing about Macs was the Mac OS and software that runs on top.
<ukato> would that be a video driver
<Hydroxide> kvidell: /ig is what country?
<kassetra> ds installs just fine, and both are runnign.
<Hydroxide> levander: they're good hardware too.
<Hydroxide> levander: although mine is showing major signs of age ... it is over 3 years old and I've been using it with no major problems until about a week ago
<kvidell> levander: Yes, but the hardware is ungodly nice.
<kvidell> Hydroxide: it's not a country :)
<Razor-X> I love Opera ;)
<Razor-X> so, nobody uses LaTeX here?
<kvidell> it's google's ewuivelant to Yahoo's "My Yahoo"
<ruiner54> levander: didnt buy it to run linux on initially ...just made the switch, but with the way apple is going if you dont have a new machine, it struggles to run the newest mac os X
<Razor-X> leveander: the hardware is far superior to the software
<Hydroxide> kvidell: that's why I wasn't thinking of an ISO country code :)
<kvidell> lol
<srbaker> how do i make an image of a video dvd?
<Hydroxide> ruiner54: I don't know that that's true ... Tiger runs fine on my iBook G3 600
<levander> At risk to start ridiculous flame war, I was under impressions Jobs just switched from IBM to Intel for a reason.
<ruiner54> hydroxide: how much RAM?
<Pauly> howdy
<Hydroxide> ruiner54: 384, I will admit
<ruiner54> wow!
<kvidell> Razor-X: Agreed. I actually run X11 on macs so I can use XTerms and forward graphical x displays off of my fedora shell server :-D I just like having the Mac OS around to do photoshop and illustrator stuff with
<Hydroxide> ruiner54: it runs fine as well on my mother's iBook g3 700 with 256
<Razor-X> kvidell: heh
<ruiner54> hydroxide: i was running  on an imac g3 500 with 384 mb and it was okay but struggled sometimes
<Hydroxide> ruiner54: as well, my ibook g3 is a rage 128 graphics card ... not even basic quartz extreme, and yet it runs fine
<ukato> whenever something happens in a window, or when i drag windows, broken white lines flash across my screen. would that be video driver problems?
<ruiner54> hydroxide: still using os 10 as well, but love linux
<Hydroxide> ruiner54: however, when I'm using it as a full computer, I run debian, myself. (I'm in this channel because I'm using the ubuntu livecd right now ... my hard drive is mostly dead and a new one on the way)
<ruiner54> hydroxide: you run debian on ppc? how is it?
<Hydroxide> levander: Jobs is switching to Intel because he's not convinced that IBM can keep up going forward, not because their products suck now (they don't)
<FR500> hello
<levander> Hydroxide: well said, am glad I got thoughtful response.  I was playing with fire saying that.
<Pauly> Is there by chance any place where all of the HDs are ummmm, shortcutted to in ubuntu?:)
<bob2> nope
<anacron> i don't think so
<Pauly> *never really got to know linux too well, always irritated him*
<anacron> kubuntu has
<levander> Hydroxide: but would you expect Jobs to come out and say that the current machines suck?  I'm not sure he's the best source of information for why he made the switch.
<kvidell> Hydroxide: Not completely. IBM was also concenred with the financial feasibility with producing for Apple and Apple was concerned about IBMs willingness to release advancements as fast as they wanted to.
<FR500> Pauly, Places->Computer?
<kvidell> Lots of conflicts of interest were behind that as well as financial and marketing things.
<levander> kvidell: i think long term, apple moving to intel is great
<Pauly> hum
<Hydroxide> ruiner54: I like it just fine. I guess my comparison between the two would be, Ubuntu has more things "Just Work(tm)" right out of the box, but Debian has improved a lot in that regard, AND has more support for a broader array of software (ubuntu shoves a lot of things into universe and doesn't support them properly)
<kvidell> levander: I think it's a really bad decision
<ruiner54> kvidell: how about apple's new wonderful corporate success and image?
<Pauly> Well, that doesn't have my windows HD on it:P
<kvidell> ruiner54: shot to hell by switching to intel? :-P
<levander> kvidell: that's where microsoft won the old PC war, was in the price of the hardware
<kvidell> For the longest time they've had the power to say "We have our OWN archetecture"
<kvidell> that's gone.
<FR500> Pauly, u have to mount it
<Hydroxide> kvidell: yeah. when I said that they were concerned IBM "couldn't" keep up, I more meant that IBM doesn't care to
<FR500> Pauly, it's it an ntfs disk?
<Pauly> yessir
<levander> kvidell: you put cheap PC hardware under the great Apple software, have best of both worlds.
<ruiner54> kvidell: haha, i have given up on apple anyway...used to respect them
<FR500> u need to install ntfstools
<anacron> FR500: you think mounting is shortcut to hd's? :D
<family> I'd like to wipe my HD along with Mandrake....and install Ubuntu instead...but I have a folder on it with about 12 gigs of stuff that I don't want to loose...is there a way for me to install Ubuntu without actually deleting that particular folder?
<Pauly> alright, installing
<FR500> nope, but after you add it to fstab it appears there
<Hydroxide> levander: of course, I would expect Jobs to spin things as positively for Apple as possible. But I know from personal experience that their products do not suck.
<anacron> what's that ntfs tool?
<FR500> i think that is the name
<Hydroxide> levander: (with some exceptions, of course)
<ruiner54> hydroxide: i made the switch from yellow dog, which was fun because it was hard to get going....a challenge, but i had it so customized after 6 months and all of a sudden everything started crapping out
<FR500> or is it ntfsprogs?
<kvidell> http://projects.csail.mit.edu/gsb/archives/old/gsb-archive/gsb2001-06-29.html
<kvidell> An interesting read on companies switching to Intel
<Pauly> ntfstools worked in apt-get
<kvidell> worth your time :)
<Hydroxide> ruiner54: Debian is definitely easier to get going than yellow dog, especially nowadays
<FR500> Pauly, ntfs disks are read only
<Hydroxide> ruiner54: yellow dog was my first ppc distro, but I didn't stick with it for long
<levander> Hydroxide: I don't think they "suck", I do think they don't benchmark quite as well are regular PC hardware, that have similar specs.  But, the Apple hardware does perform nicely, just not as well in the benchmarks I've seen.
<FR500> is there a gdm theme editor? or is that spot "open"
<Hydroxide> levander: yeah, but performance isn't the only important thing. their hardware (not only talking CPU here) is much more solidly built than most PC hardware, in terms of quality. obviously this is a generalization, but it's still true to a meaningful degree
<ruiner54> hydroxide: i will have to give it a try...it is similar to ubuntu i aassume
<levander> Hydroxide: and, regular PC hardware is definitely cheaper, and so have a better price / performance ratio.
<kvidell> no one's going to read my url 'cause you're all too busy arguing :-P
<kvidell> hehe
<levander> Hydroxide: okay, quality is definitely possible better from Apple, i've never looked into that
<FR500> Pauly, g2g, to make it quick, you mount it like this mount -t ntfs /dev/hdaxxx /mnt/directory
<anacron> oh man, how can i forgot what's the command for loading themes in irssi
<Hydroxide> levander: not only reliability, but also aesthetics (at least in a lot of cases), weight/battery life (in the case of laptops) ... definitely Apple does well
<FR500> Pauly, if you want it to appear there you gotta add it to fstab
<FR500> man fsta for more info
<FR500> man fstab
<levander> Hydroxide: definitely aesthetics is on Apple's side.
<Hydroxide> ruiner54: yes, given that ubuntu is based on Debian every 6 months. one difference is that less is done for you
<Pauly> alright FR500 \
<Hydroxide> levander: which is an important factor, along of course with many others
<Hydroxide> ruiner54: but, also, less software is relegated to second-class citizenship like that in universe
<ruiner54> kvidell: yikes!!
<levander> could somebody who has a pentium 4 please tell me how long it takes them to start FF?
<anacron> Pauly: ubuntuguide.org will help you with those mounting things (and many others as well)
<Hydroxide> ruiner54: still, a lot of your ubuntu knowledge will apply in Debian, to a much greater knowledge than, say, yellow dog knowledge, since ubuntu is basically a slightly customized Debian (I'm simplifying here of course)
<Hydroxide> err, "...to a much greater degree..."
<Pauly> well, I am somewhat familiar with mounting, not too familiar with fstab since generally tried to avoid such things
<Madpilot> hi all... I've got an odd problem: neither of my optical drives will mount or read. not audio CDs, not data CDs, not DVD. nada. WTH?
<Madpilot> and yes, the plugs on both are fine. and they worked last night...
<ruiner54> hydroxide: yeah i have already noticed a lot of my YDL knowledge is no use in ubuntu...kind of annoyed by the lack of conistency...like little things in the term, but i will adjust
<levander> Is there a reason nobody will tell me how long it takes to start FF? This is simple question and newbie could answer.
<Morten^Toft> FF?
<levander> Firefox
<Morten^Toft> ok, let me just try
<robertngo> my pc take 4-6 second to open
<Hydroxide> levander: for me, running from a live cd distribution but with firefox recently used in memory, on my iBook G3, 15 seconds
<levander> robertngo: what processor and how much memory?
<Hydroxide> levander: the fact that I'm running from a live cd is the main factor there
<Hydroxide> levander: (384 MB RAM as well)
<Morten^Toft> ca. 5 seconds
<robertngo> p4 2.8
<robertngo> 256mb ddr2
<levander> Hydroxide: yeah buddy, you'll speed up a lot if can install on hard disk
<Pauly> levander, it varies?:P
<Hydroxide> levander: oh, I know quite well. this is a temporary solution until my replacement HD arrives :)
<Morten^Toft> 5 sec on a 3 GHz pentium 4 512 mb ram
<Hydroxide> levander: which should be on Thursday
<levander> yall gotta tell me what processor / RAM and how long FF takes to load at same time, I can't keep up now.
<robertngo> how much different in speed when you start it again?
<upgrdman> can anyone help me with a raid problem
<levander> Pauly: first time you start FF, it's gotta load everything, 2nd time you start it, some stuff's already cached, so it'll be faster.  I'm really interested in the 2nd time.
<Hydroxide> ruiner54: in a lot of ways, Debian/ubuntu are more consistent than yellowdog, both with each other and with the standards.
<Hydroxide> levander: well, you should really be asking more questions. for example, if I have the ForecastFox extensions installed, it takes a bit longer to start up while it queries weather sites
<levander> robertngo: if you upgrade from 256 mb RAM to 512 for ~$40, your system's gonna be a lot faster, but thanks for info
<Seq> firefox takes about 1 second (though its cached in memory) on my notebook (clocked down to 600MHz, 512MB ram)
<upgrdman> please, can someone help me with the issue: http://www.cgartwork.com/misc/ubuntu-raid-problems.jpg
<ruiner54> hydroxide: oh really? so they are more consistent when compared with other distros as well?
<protocolX> Hello guys.
<Madpilot> anyone? why don't I have access/ownership of my two CD drives?
<levander> Morten^Toft: thanks for info, that was specs I needed.  So, the problem isn't my processor.  FF just loads butt slow.
<pschulz01> Where do I find developer man pages?
<Hydroxide> ruiner54: well, I shouldn't be so quick to dismiss yellow dog ... it's been way too many years since I last used it
<Hydroxide> ruiner54: but, I find that Debian (and ubuntu) just makes more sense
<levander> Hydroxide: it's not extensions, i removed em all already, that's what they told me in #firefox, might have made a small difference.
<Hydroxide> levander: ah, you're debugging a specific problem. I gotcha
* Hydroxide had missed the beginning
<protocolX> Is it possible to install debian package in ubuntu?
<kvidell> that's like saking if you can breathe without a tic-tac
<kvidell> yes, but I wouldn't recomend it ^.^;
<levander> Hydroxide: no, I'm just trying to decide if I should upgrade my machine.
<kvidell> (tm)
<quam> haha
<Hydroxide> protocolX: in general, from a technical point of view, yes. will it cause problems? not usually, no. could it cause problems? it certainly could
<levander> Hydroxide: that's biggest annoyance is how slow FF loads.  Doesn't sound like throwing twice the hardware I got now will make FF load any faster.
<Hydroxide> levander: ah, I see
<levander> bob2 said it took him 15 seconds to load FF, no idea what he's smoking
<kvidell> levander: maybe he's not and just has slow ff issues?
<kvidell> not to mention you're using the live cd
* Hydroxide usually leaves Firefox open for long periods of time, anyway, so load time is less of an issue
<protocolX> Hydroxide: thanks, but what is the package manager in ubuntu system?
<Hydroxide> kvidell: it was me who was using the live cd
<kvidell> it has to seek out FFX on the LiveCD and load it in to ram first
<kvidell> it takes time
<ruiner54> hydroxide: you mean they make more sense just in that there is less manual configuration?
<kvidell> Hydroxide: Oh.. you're the one who said "I'm using the livecd 'cause my drive is dead and a new one is on the way" ?
* kvidell isn't all here tonight, obviously
<robertngo> anyone here have problem with FF freeze when open many tab at once?
<Hydroxide> protocolX: same as in Debian ... at a low level, dpkg and apt, at a higher level, you can use synaptic, kynaptic (in kubuntu), aptitude, apt-get, etc.
<Hydroxide> kvidell: yes
<levander> Hydroxide: but thunderbird and gnome-system-monitor are slow to load also, FF is just where I started
<kvidell> oh.. well.. nevermind :D
<levander> Hydroxide: it was too much effort to get FF start up times out of this group, I'm giving up.
<kvidell> ...
<kvidell> I gave you mine
<kvidell> sorry if you ignored it.
<levander> kvidell: no, bob2 is definitely smoking something
<protocolX> Hydroxide: They have got their own mirror for installing updating the ubuntu system?
<kvidell> no, he just doesn't like to deal with people being rude :)
<stjepan> hi
<stjepan> I have a problem
<Hydroxide> ruiner54: no, that's not what I meant (although Debian and Ubuntu both have a huge amount of automatic config when compared to, say, Slackware.
<stjepan> I use XFFM
<levander> kvidell: i was joking btw...
<kvidell> I worked for a much less stressful network than this one and I know people like you upset me way more than he's showing if you are or aren't :-P
<stjepan> and I have mounted windows partition
<stjepan> I want to copy some files into it
<Hydroxide> ruiner54: I'm not sure how it compares to yellow dog nowadays, but I'd bet yellow dog isn't as good in that regard, just because Debian is especially good.)
<stjepan> but there is an error: cp: preserving times for `/mnt/windowse/c#/flpr.kdevprj': Operation not permitted
<kvidell> So either way :-P Did my ffx startup time go unnoticed? (IE: Would it be useful for me to post it again for you?)
<Hydroxide> levander: if thunderbird and gnome-system-monitor are slow as well, it probably hsa nothing to do with firefox
<protocolX> Hydroxide: I think ubuntu is some kind of wrapper of debian though I have not tried it yet. I am a debian user, I would like to give it a try.
<ruiner54> hydroxide: yeah, i imagine...what did u mean exactly? I hear YDL has come a long way but has many problems with different hardware
<bob2> levander: right, sorry, I was high when I timed it
<stjepan> File is showed in windows partition, but is it really in it?
<Hydroxide> protocolX: ubuntu recompiles all the debian packages they include and provide their own mirrors and their own versions. ubuntu is a debian derivative, although they are quite close to debian in many regards and many of the same people work on both
<Pauly> thanks guys:)
<Pauly> Got it working:)
<protocolX> Hydroxide: What is the main distinction of ubuntu which made more popular?
<Madpilot> maybe the 3rd time is the charm: can someone tell me, please, why Ubuntu will no longer let me access either of my CD drives?
<Hydroxide> ruiner54: I mean that, for example, if you look at the Filesystem Hierarchy Standard to figure out what all the different directories mean, Debian follows that quite closely. Debian also has certain idioms for doing things that are used over and over again
<Hydroxide> ruiner54: the tools are much easier to use than, say, RPM, especially once you learn them but even one you just know the basics
<stjepan> please help me
<bob2> protocolX: I'd be surprisde if ubuntu was actually more popular
<Hydroxide> ruiner54: the community gives really good support
<Hydroxide> ruiner54: a lot of what I said applies to Ubuntu too
<bob2> there's a lot of Debian machines out there
<ruiner54> hydroxide: ahhh, i get ya....well good....YDL forums actually provided amazing support...too bad it sbuggy
<Hydroxide> ruiner54: although it's certainly different. I don't really know for sure, but I think ubuntu's user community is more oriented around new users, whereas Debian's runs the gamut from new to guru
<Hydroxide> (that's just a feeling I get, don't feel offended if I'm wrong)
<glDaher> good morning, anybody made cvsd to work?
<deco> is there something even lighter graphical system than xfce?, this machine is really crappy and i don't like to watch this laggyness
<Hydroxide> bob2: hi there
<bob2> Hydroxide: heya
<ruiner54> hydroxide: any idea what i can use to watch avi's on ppc linux?
<glDaher> I get a connection reset by peer error when trying to #cvs -d :pserver:daher@localhost:/var/cvs login
<Hydroxide> ruiner54: mplayer or vlc or xine or totem ... etc
<robertngo> deco, u can try fvwm
<Hydroxide> ruiner54: what codec are they in? avi is just a container format
<deco> robertngo: ok, thanks for tip
<glDaher> I've found on a list somewhere a guy who say: i fix it changing "only_from      = localhost" line to  "only_from      =
<glDaher> 127.0.0.1" in /etc/xinetd.conf.
<glDaher> and I don't have that config file
<protocolX> bob2: I have not tried ubunto yet. But I guess debian's stable version is woody which would probably a bad thing. But debian unstable version sarge is quite good too except I get problems with mounting different device.
<ruiner54> hydroxide: uhh , dunno much about that shit....properties, just say Microsoft AVI video...totem didnt have the correct codec to play it
<protocolX> I guess ubuntu has solved some of the debian's pitfalls.
<protocolX> As it is a derivative stuff.
<Hydroxide> ruiner54: open up a terminal and run 'file /path/to/the/video.avi'
<KarlosII> protocolX, debian stable is NOW SARGE
<deco> :D
<Hydroxide> protocolX: it fixes some things, but has some other downsides of its own. for some people it's better, for others it's worse
<KarlosII> debian testing is ETCH
<KarlosII> debian unstable is SID and will always be SID
<FR500> WOWOWOW what an earthquake
<backtoheaven> earthquake;
<backtoheaven> really?
<deco> linux ain't stable if you have earthquakes
<Morten^Toft> ...
<Hydroxide> hehehehe
<KarlosII> :.
<backtoheaven> ...-_-
<glDaher> yeah use winblows
<ruiner54> hydroxide: RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 640 x 480, 25.00 fps, video: DivX 3 Low-Motion, audio: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (stereo, 44100 Hz)
<Morten^Toft> :)
<protocolX> KarlosII: It's great that Sarge is released as stable now. Sorry I have not been visiting their site recently.
<Morten^Toft> ruiner54, have you tried vlc ?
<KarlosII> ah
<Hydroxide> ruiner54: there you go. the video is divx, and the audio is mp3
<Hydroxide> ruiner54: can you play MP3s?
<FR500> backtoheaven, yes
<deco> hey what's that divx LOW-MOTION attribute, can someone explane where it comes?
<FR500> i was on the shower
<upgrdman> is there a proper way to remove a software raid array? so i can make it again from scratch
<ruiner54> hydroxide: uhhh one sec...havent tried...just got ubuntu onto this computer
<backtoheaven> hehe
<KarlosII> totem gstreamer for me is a stuttering monster on all video, I use xine
<KarlosII> totem gstreamer is the default multimedia app for ubuntu
<KarlosII> though
<FR500> KarlosII, you can get totem-xine
<stjepan> which one do I need to play mp3?
<KarlosII> FR500, I know
<bob2> stjepan: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<FR500> stjepan, beep-media-player, xmms, amarok, many others
<KarlosII> FR500, but ubuntu needs work inthe multimedia area
<ruiner54> hydroxide: a cd will play (which is odd since i cant mount dvds)
<FR500> KarlosII, it's like "intentional"
<FR500> KarlosII, it's because of the restricted formats
<Hydroxide> ruiner54: mp3s are different from cd audio
<ruiner54> hydrocide: i know, but i dont have any mp3s on here yet
<ruiner54> hydroxde: i know, but i dont have any mp3s on here yet
<ruiner54> dammit
<dr_willis> o_o
<KarlosII> FR500, uhh there should be a recommended codec package that just works ncely with ubuntu and it's multimedia, I'm looking forward to the firefox plugin though in breezy
<Hydroxide> FR500: interestingly enough, Debian includes MP3 decoding support in the distro, including the default GNOME and KDE installs, but no aac decoding support available at all ... ubuntu doesn't include mp3 decoding support in the default install (except for xmms for some reason), but does make aac decoding support available as an official package (in multiverse)
<FR500> KarlosII, it all works(multimedia) if you follow ubuntuguide
<KarlosII> :/
<Hydroxide> FR500: ubuntuguide suggests some things of questionable legality, of course...
<KarlosII> very funny
<KodeK> uhhh, whenever i try using teamspeak, or skype, my friend and I get feedback. and we're both using headsets.
<ruiner54> hydroxide: i will try and get one on here, test er out and let you know
<Hydroxide> ruiner54: I am not going to be paying attention to IRC very much longer
<FR500> Hydroxide, you mean w32codecs=
<FR500> ?
<KodeK> anyone know what it could be?
<Hydroxide> ruiner54: it's 2:15 AM here
<Hydroxide> FR500: that is one of the bigger examples, yeah
<Hydroxide> FR500: many people do it, of course, but it should at least have a big fat warning
<FR500> yeah
<Hydroxide> FR500: it's a pretty clear copyright infringement of the DLLs it's derived from
<jaysin> Hey all!
<ruiner54> hydroxide: yeah, no trouble...i'll figure it out...should get to bed..its 3:15 here
<FR500> what is a good idea for python?
<jaysin> Can anyone think of a Webcam enabled messenger that works with yahoo and Ubuntu?
<cinta> fsf
<cinta> hai
<Hydroxide> FR500: other examples besides w32codecs are libdvdcss2 (which might violate DMCA-like laws) and the pre-built Java 1.5 packages (which I don't believe are allowed to be distributed)
<FR500> Hydroxide, well, anyway it says in big writing unofficial guide
<Hydroxide> (the Java might be legal if it's from Blackdown, but I didn't think they used that naming convention or had gotten up to 1.5
<Hydroxide> )
<Hydroxide> FR500: yeah, I'm not blaming Canonical, but the user community shouldn't be advocating it as recommended advice for all new users, at least not without some big big warnings
<Hydroxide> Skype is probably also not allowed to be downloaded other than from skype.com
<Hydroxide> the list goes on
<FR500> ok, never again
<Hydroxide> didn't mean to sound like I was singling out you ... the guide could be improved a lot if it just had more discussion instead of just barebones warnings
<Hydroxide> err, barebones instructions
<protocolX> Hydroxide: What is the best thing in ubuntu?
<Hydroxide> it feels like it's just telling you, "run these commands blindly without knowing any background on what it does"
<Hydroxide> protocolX: hard for me to say, having only used the livecd and a couple of quick test installs on a HD :) I'd have to say, though, that it makes certain desktop/consumer-oriented things "just work" a bit easier than debian
<Hydroxide> protocolX: but, you can also get Debian to have the same level of "Just Work"ingness, but it takes a bit of setup
<anacron> what was blackbox like windows management
<FR500> protocolX, for me it is sooooo userfriendly at the beggining
<FR500> protocolX, it's an inciting linux
<Hydroxide> protocolX: however, ubuntu's focus on things Just Working for certain environments means that they make certain choices for you in advance, and if you want to deviate from them then the Just Working nature is greatly reduced
<Hydroxide> protocolX: also, the Just Working nature encompasses less software than the Consistent Level of Workingness that pervades a greater portion of Debian
<Hydroxide> protocolX: Debian also provides security updates for more software than ubuntu, but releases less frequently
<stjepan> do you know any program for burning?
<Pauly> cdrecord
<deco> stjepan: gnomefiles.org
<Hydroxide> stjepan: I think it's built into GNOME ... from the KDE world I like k3b. and yes, on the command line I use cdrecord
<kamstrup> graveman if you want a graphical one
<backtoheaven> nerolinux
<stjepan> but for burning DVDs
<Hydroxide> stjepan: most of these programs can do that too
<Hydroxide> stjepan: I'm pretty sure that at least k3b can
<deco> stjepan: i already said, check out that gnomefiles.org before asking more
<kamstrup> stjepan: Click Go->CD Creator in your file manager
<Hydroxide> stjepan: (although it would pull in a lot of kde dependencies if you're not running kubuntu)
<kamstrup> Drag what you wanna burn there and click the "Burn" icon :-) SImple
<Hydroxide> yeah, kamstrup's solution should work
<deco> sounds too simple
<tkiesel> stjepan: I use Gnomebaker. It has worked pretty well for me so far.
<tkiesel> stjepan: And can burn DVDs
<Hydroxide> deco: why too simple?
<Hydroxide> tkiesel: most of these nice graphical programs are frontends for one or two command-line tools, which can already burn DVDs. meaning, that most of the graphical tools can burn DVDs
<tkiesel> Hydroxide: Precisely.
<Micksa> I have a question
<Micksa> but I've forgotten what it is
<Micksa> man I'm tired
<tkiesel> Micksa: Heehee.
<tkiesel> Micksa: Been there. You might have some sleep to catch up on.
<Micksa> a little
<deco> Hydroxide: it's so simple that somethings gotta go wrong when you don't even check out the basic adjustments
<Micksa> but if I don't stay awake now I will end up nocturnal.
<keepon> hi all
<Hydroxide> deco: it probably has reasonable defaults. even with k3b I don't usually have to change any of them, even though I can
<Hydroxide> but, I must sleep now
<Hydroxide> good night all
<tkiesel> Good night, Hydroxide.
<deco> heh, it's 8:28 in here
<deco> am
<Hydroxide> /part/part
<Hydroxide> errm
<Micksa> thanks :)
<Micksa> ah, I think I remember now
<Micksa> I'm running breezy, and I've set my machine's display DPI to its real setting, 145
<Micksa> it's made gnumeric misbehave. all the text in spreadsheets is too big
<Micksa> it seems that fonts are rendered in "real" measurements while cells are measured in pixel measurements
<Micksa> is this problem known?
<Micksa> or shoudl I pester someone about it? :)
<Lefraru> Hola
<Lefraru> Alguin de Chile
<Lefraru> HElp con AMSN
<hondje> Lefraru: #ubuntu-es
<goye2cz> how do I install a package I downloaded to my desktop that has the extension tar.bz2?
<hondje> goye2cz: nothing :)
<goye2cz> hondje: nice
<goye2cz> hondje: too broad eh?
<hondje> tar.bz2 means that it's archived with tar and compressed with bzip2
<Lefraru> gracias
<hondje> goye2cz: exactly, what's inside the tarball matters, tar.bz2 is like .rar
<Tomcat_> Unpack with "tar xvjf <file>"
<Micksa> hang on, hang on
<Micksa> goye2cz: what'd you download?
<Whistler> whats the diference between apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<goye2cz> hondje: It's supposed to be ALSA firmware. I can see that everythign is there, I just don't know how to make it work.
<Micksa> okay.
<Whistler> ?
<Tomcat_> Whistler: The first updates your package list, the second updates your packages
<Micksa> goye2cz: um, I have no idea :)
<Micksa> hang on
<Micksa> firmware?
<Micksa> what's the name of the file?
<goye2cz> Micksa: alsa-firmware-1.0.9rc4.tar.bz2
<hondje> alsa firmware?
* hondje would be checking for a kosher label on that tarball
* nekton[AFK]  is away: swimming with the fishes
<goye2cz> why does everybody always freak out when I talk about firmware? :-)
<hondje> because alsa and firmware don't belong in the same sentance, usually
<Whistler> oh thx
<goye2cz> hondje: I have read that what I'm trying to do is a little more involved than the norm.
<hondje> YMMV, offer void in Utah and to children under twelve.
<Whistler> i have another problem
<Micksa> goye2cz: where did you get that file from/
<Micksa> ?
<Whistler> in windows my display refresh rate is 85
<Whistler> in ubuntu i can select only 75
<Whistler> what can i do?
<goye2cz> Micksa: ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/firmware/
<hondje> Whistler: In your xorg.conf file, you need to set horiz/vert rates to match your monitor
<goye2cz> Micksa: I'm following instructions found on the ubuntu forums, but got stuck when there was a broken link.
* Pauly hums
<Micksa> got a url?
<Micksa> I'll see if I can help you out with the broken link
<Pauly> Anyone here know how to run a preinstalled version of XP in QEMU?
<Whistler> where is this file?
<deco> Whistler: check out the xorg.conf, and are you sure that your windows doesn't lie to you, due to some graphical overclock tools such as powerstrip
<Micksa> at least
<goye2cz> Micksa: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-30891.html
<deco> Whistler: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Micksa> Tascam US-122?
<Micksa> what's that, some nigerian brand? :)
<goye2cz> Micksa the link to download the RPM doesn't work, so I'm following the instructions in the alsa-tools readme
<Micksa> rpm eh
<goye2cz> Micksa: right
* Micksa prods rpm.phone.net
<hondje> Whistler: using the command 'sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange', you'll get two ranges. The first one goes in your monitor section under HorizSync, the second goes in VertRefresh
<Whistler> there is no xorg.conf in x11
<hondje> Whistler: after you change those values to match, restart your X server by using ctrl-alt-backspace.
<deco> Whistler: are you sure?
<hondje>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf ...the X is capital, *nix is case sensative
<deco> yeah that must be it
<deco> Whistler: copypaste this
<deco> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Micksa> goye2cz: try getting ftp://ftp.pbone.net/mirror/packman.iu-bremen.de/suse/9.0/noarch/alsa-firmware-1.0.9-0.pm.0.noarch.rpm
<Micksa> follow the instructions as normal using that
<Micksa> and cross your fingers :)
<deco> and ask your friend cross them too
<Whistler> it opens file
<Whistler> but its empty
<goye2cz> Micksa: heh heh, will do. Thanks.
<gm78> hondje : hey, remember me? i got transcode working....finally. I found a deb for it that worked on ubuntu
<Whistler> ?
<hondje> gm78: good deal :)
<hondje> Whistler: cat /etc/issue
<Whistler> anybody can help me?
<Micksa> how we all do love licensing
<Micksa> best idea EVER
<deco> Whistler: try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Micksa> or even
<Micksa> dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<gm78> Hey. I have a question. I am thinking about getting an AMD 64 (possibly Opteron...not sure yet.). I have heard that apt cannot handle multiple libs (32 bit and 64 bit). Is this true and how does Ubuntu work around this?
<Whistler> admin@Linux:~ $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Whistler> Package `xserver-xorg' is not installed and no info is available.
<Whistler> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<Whistler> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<Whistler> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xserver-xorg is not installed
<hondje> Whistler: cat /etc/issue
* Pauly hums
<Whistler> cat /etc/issue type this in terminal?
<hondje> yes
<Whistler> admin@Linux:~ $ cat /etc/issue
<Whistler> Ubuntu 4.10 "Warty Warthog" \n \l
<hondje> voila
* hondje is h0t
<deco> warty does not party
<hondje> okay, instead of xorg.conf look in /etc/X11 for something like XF86Config4
<hondje> Then do the same thing, change those two lines I told you about
<gallonegro> hmm i wonder i get some help, firefox dosnet want to start anymore
<Whistler> ok
<Whistler> ill try
<Whistler> should i do backup firs?
<Whistler> ot its safe?
<hondje> yeah, backup your config file
<goye2cz> Micksa: SWEET. I'm in business.
<Micksa> rock.
<Micksa> feel free to create a deb that downloads and installes the firmware automatically 8)
<hondje> hrm, count$ only works in gawk, not awk
<Micksa> that's legal
<hussam> hi, I compiled and installed planetpenguin-racer but I can't seem to be able to run it
<hussam> gives error: open /dev/sequencer: No such file or directory
<hussam> tuxracer never gave this error
<hussam> any ideas?
<duken> hi
<duken> how to remastering ubuntu step by step ?
<gallonegro> any help on getting firefox running again?
<tkiesel> gallonegro: Did you do anything to it that might have caused it to mess up?  Upgrade? Installed a new theme or extension?
<gallonegro> i think i might have
<gallonegro> however i uninstalled firefox
<gallonegro> and tried to reinstall through package manager
<tkiesel> If you want to try and totally remove it before reinstalling: sudo dpkg --purge mozilla-firefox
<gallonegro> i got this
<gallonegro> ependency problems prevent removal of mozilla-firefox:
<gallonegro>  firefox depends on mozilla-firefox.
<gallonegro> dpkg: error processing mozilla-firefox (--purge):
<gallonegro>  dependency problems - not removing
* Pauly hums, anyone here familiar with qemu?
<tkiesel> firefox?  Odd. I thought it was called mozilla-firefox.
<tkiesel> Maybe a backports thing?
<KarlosII> ...
<tkiesel> Pauly: I've been setting it up these past few days for my wife.
* Pauly trying to get it to work
<KarlosII> I've had no upgrade issues
<Pauly> Just says "booting from hard disk"
<doktoreas> hi guys
<tkiesel> Pauly: There are good Howtos on the Forum, and on the wiki.
<goye2cz> any help to get qjackctl to work?
<doktoreas> i am chosing a distro for my laptop
<doktoreas> anyone uses ubuntu on laptop?
<goye2cz> doktoreas: I do, but I'm a complete newbie
* keikoz s'lu tlm
<tkiesel> I used the Howto at the forum, and only needed the wiki to get the Samba sharing work.
<tkiesel> goye2cz: What's your issue with qjackctl?
<goye2cz> tkiesel: it tells me "could not connect to jack server as client"
* vurdak good morning
<tkiesel> goye2cz: On startup, or when you hit the "start" button?
<goye2cz> tkiesel: when I hit the start button. Actually when I start it, the terminal gives this message: Warning: no locale found: /usr/share/locale/qjackctl_en_US.UTF-8.qm
<tkiesel> goye2cz: If you haven't set up your kernel to load the realtime module, you'll need to hit "Setup" in qjackstl and uncheck the "Realtime" module.
<tkiesel> err. "Realtime" checkbox. lol
<aramiil> hello everybody
<tkiesel> Hi vurdak. Hi aramiil.
<deco> hello aramiil's body
<goye2cz> tkiesel: just unchecked it. still no go.
* aramiil don't understand very well english, so excuse him if he do somme error when he speaks...
<tkiesel> goye2cz: Hrrrrm.  Try "killall esd" in a terminal, and see if qjackctl works then.
<doktoreas> goye2cz: any problem installing on laptop?
<gallonegro> i uninstalled firefox through packagae manger, how i can i reinstall through terminal
<aramiil> I've got a really noob question... How can I see if my ubuntu version is the last one, and how can I update it if necessary?
<goye2cz> doktoreas: basic install was no problem. I had to get help here to install my usb ethernet card, but now I'm running ubuntu with all normal functions fine.
<hondje> aramiil: cat /etc/issue, and if it says 5.04 you're set
<doktoreas> power menagement is ok?
<goye2cz> tkiesel: did it, no change.
<aramiil> ok, so where I can update? lol
<goye2cz> doktoreas: now that you mentioned it, I did have a problem with that...
<deco> gallonegro: use apt-get --reinstall install mozilla-firefox, if i remember right
<tkiesel> goye2cz: Dang. :(  I don't know.
<goye2cz> doktoreas: when I am running from the charger and the battery is in the computer, when it gets fully charged, the computer shuts off immeniately like someone pulled the power cord.
<goye2cz> tkiesel: thanks anyway.
<goye2cz> doktoreas: right now I'm running on only the charger and the battery is not in the computer. I can run all day like this without it shutting down on me.
<doktoreas> right now i use gentoo...
<tkiesel> goye2cz: Sorry I couldn't help more. It worked pretty well for me after I figured out the realtime thing (though I later installed the realtime module anyway.)
<doktoreas> but for my laptop i wanna try other distro
<doktoreas> so i don't know if isntall ubuntu or debian
<ratl3> hey, how do i alt-tab out of quake 3 into a gaim window like i do in windows?
<deco> doktoreas: ubuntu might be easier to test
<goye2cz> doktoreas: I don't really travel much with my laptop. It's more a of a samll desktop for me.
<hondje> hehe
* hondje likes when google cache gets past passwds
<goye2cz> doktoreas: why not try the live cd?
<ratl3> does anyone know, i've tried a google search... nothing
<goye2cz> tkiesel: I'm not getting a response on the ardour channel but they were able to help get it up running once. Don't know what happened after that.
<aramiil> how could I update to the latest version of ubuntu?
<Seveas> aramiil, with apt-get dist-upgrade
<tkiesel> goye2cz: Strange.  I'm hoping to start using Ardour soon to do some recording with my bass. Right now though, my wife and I have been busy fixing up the house. Some family is visiting next week. :)
<Seveas> aramiil, are you still running warty?
<aramiil> yes
<goye2cz> tkiesel: small world. same stuff going on over here.
<Seveas> aramiil: One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<ratl3> i found it...
<ratl3> bah!
<tkiesel> goye2cz: Heehee.  What are you going to use Ardour to record?
* Pauly hums
* Pauly thinking I had the wrong impression of qemu:/
<pepperpot> what's a good live cd that's capable of viewing multimedia? The hoary live cd has totem but it seems completely lacking in any codecs
<tkiesel> Pauly: How so?
<aramiil> ok, let's go! thanks a lot Seveas ;)
<Pauly> Is it possible for qemu to ummmmm, take an already installed version of windows and boot it?
<goye2cz> tkiesel: anything. I jsut finished a small project of reading words for a dictionary program my friend is writing. I used n-track on windows. I've heard such great things about linux, thought I'd give ardour a try.
<Pauly> Without messing it up or copying it?
<Seveas> pepperpot, mepis perhaps if they have a LiveCD
<goye2cz> tkiesel: I record guitar though.
<gallonegro> i'm still having problems with getting firefox working
<tkiesel> Pauly: I believe that's possible. Some people were discussing it on the forum.  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=39513
<Seveas> gallonegro, what are these problems?
<gallonegro> firefox dosnet start
<Seveas> gallonegro, hmm, ouch
<Seveas> which version do you have?
<gallonegro> i think its 1.0.4
<Seveas> oh no
<Seveas> backports?
<gallonegro> i;m new to this, so which backports should i have
<Seveas> gallonegro, no i meant, are you using backports?
<tkiesel> goye2cz: Cool. Yeah, I was a fan of CoolEdit in Windows, and after switching to Linux, was wowed by some Ardour screenshots. I'm looking forward to playign with it.
<geppy> Is there a way for me to make a boot floppy for an Ubuntu install?  My laptop's BIOS doesn't support booting from CD.
<Seveas> geppy, not yet
<geppy> Seveas: Not even possible that I could build one?  :/
<gallonegro> were do i check if i'm using backports
<geppy> Seveas: I've got a VMware workshop to attend in the morning, and I'd like to get my embarrassing Windows 2k install off of it. ;)
<Lefraru> #ubuntu-es
<Seveas> geppy, you could try making a grub boot floppy that boots the CD, but i don't know whether that is possible at all
<doktoreas> guys is there any problem for ubuntu to resize ntfs win partition?
<geppy> heh
<doktoreas> i should create partition first?
<geppy> hmmm
* geppy thinks
<Seveas> doktoreas, ntfsresize on Ubuntu is working just fine
<geppy> Oooooh
<geppy> There is a grub installer for windows
<geppy> I'll google for that
<doktoreas> thx Seveas
<Lefraru> VIVA CHILE
<goye2cz> tkiesel: and you can't beat the price tag with a stick.
<hondje> Yeah, green chile on tamales owns....
<SteveA> i'm installing hoary to a new system that has two 120GB disks.  I've set up the partitioning as I want it, and selected "configure software raid" and RAID1 from the partitioning menu.  It tells me i have no unused partitions of the type "Linux RAID Autodetect".  What do i need to do?
<geppy> How can I use GRUB to boot to a CD-ROM drive?
<geppy> wtf
<geppy> I don't have a floppy in my desktop
* geppy thinks long and hard
<tkiesel> goye2cz: That's for sure. ;) I'm going to be exchanging tracks with a guitarist/drummer friend of mine. We'll be makign songs without even being in the same part of the country. It' sjust a neat feeling.
<jacquesmerde> has the mounting and unmounting of cdroms bug been fixed yet in ubuntu? i want to come back to ubuntu again...
<tkiesel> jacquesmerde: Which version were you using that didn't mount your cdroms?
* SteveA finds partition type "physical volume for raid"
<goye2cz> tkiesel: sounds nice.
<pibarnas> Hey, does anyone get SB Live to work on Ubuntu Hoary?
<Razor-X> anyone here at the moment use LaTeX?
<jacquesmerde> tkiesel: i was using hoary. most of the times i tried to play an audio cd, the cd player would crash, and i had to do a sudo eject to get the cd out (though occassionally it worked fine)
<Razor-X> pibarnas: if it's attemptable, it's been done
<Razor-X> ;)
<xydinesh> I tried to use LaTeX
<Razor-X> xydinesh: why'ld you stop?
<xydinesh> It's really nice
<Razor-X> yeah, I like it
* hondje uses latex
<Razor-X> ahhh, hondje
<MorphDK> I'm trying to upgrade to openoffice.org2, but if I want to remove openoffice.org, it removes my ubuntu-desktop package too.. isn't ubuntu-desktop important?
<xydinesh> U new to LaTeX or expert ;)
<Razor-X> you're like the "I know everything you're about to learn"-buddy of mine
<hondje> don't write papers without it
<pibarnas> It seems to be configured, but there's no sound here.
<Razor-X> xydinesh: new
<hondje> hehe
<xydinesh> me too buddy :D
<hondje> Razor-X: what need ye?
<Razor-X> hondje: by default, LaTeX doesen't indent the first paragraph in a section?
<MorphDK> help please? :(
<xydinesh> If you interested I can give some good tutorials
<tkiesel> jacquesmerde: Hmmm. I don't know if there have been any bugfixes related to that. *searches*
<goye2cz> tkiesel: I guess I just remembered how I got it working before. I have ardour running now!
<Razor-X> xydinesh: i'm using the Learn LaTeX in <I forget> minuts
<tkiesel> goye2cz: Awesome!
<synd> MorphDK: no, its fine
<hondje> Razor-X: It does for me, what document class are you using?
<MorphDK> synd, but isn't the ubuntu-desktop package important :S
<Razor-X> hondje: article
<xydinesh> Razor-X: Dats y u v have to use it frequently
<Razor-X> xydinesh: hehe, true
<synd> MorphDK: i removed OOo a while back because i felt it to be bloated, and i only needed a word proc (abiword)
<synd> MorphDK: dont worry
<Razor-X> hondje: it's \documentclass[letterpaper,12pt] {article}
<Razor-X> if you wanted to have it all ;)
<MorphDK> synd, okay, thanks
<xydinesh> Razor-X: if you don't mind send me a email I can forward I downloaded
<synd> how sweet is gmail!
<Razor-X> xydinesh: hmmm?
<xydinesh> Raz-X: tutorials
<Razor-X> synd: kickass
<Razor-X> xydinesh: ok, what's your address?
<Razor-X> (email, that is)
<Razor-X> ;)
<xydinesh> Raz-X:xydinesh@gmail.com
<Razor-X> haha
<Razor-X> i'm Deaths.Hell@gmail.com
<xydinesh> Ok, will send then
<Razor-X> (yes, I was one of the first on, else that name wouldn't stay ;)
* hondje has it indent magically, Razor-X 
<Sake> should hoary be giving md5 errors? specifically on dpkg-dev, libexpat and libpango
<Sake> fresh 5.04 server install
<jacquesmerde> tkiesel: my searching brought up bupkis, hope your searching is better than mine
<Sake> oh woop nvm
<mindspin> hi, I have an OT question, does anybody know a irc channel for automatisation, sps programming et al ?
<tkiesel> jacquesmerde: I had no luck finding a bugzilla.ubuntu.com description that matches what you said. I've never had a persistant problem with CDs not automounting. *frown*
<hondje> Razor-X: oh wait, none are indented
<Sake> wget helps
<Sake> =)
<hondje> Razor-X: I don't know why, I always use report doctype though
<Razor-X> hondje: how+
<Razor-X> oh, heh
<Razor-X> *?
<Razor-X> hondje: what's the difference
<Razor-X> ohhh, I see
<Razor-X> report is meant for long reports though...
<hondje> yeah
<hondje> article is more in line with what journals want, as I understand it
<hondje> report is more for what hondje slaves away at
<Razor-X> well, this is long, but book is inconvenient since I have to make a seperate toc
<Seveas> Razor-X, \tableofcontents
<Razor-X> Seveas: does that work in book also?
<Seveas> you bever write a toc yourself in TeX
<Seveas> Razor-X, yes
<Razor-X> why not just let it make a ToC for me?
<Seveas> but book should only be used for books :)
<Sake> ugh
<hondje> Seveas is right, unless you're going to write a very large article
<Razor-X> like, 50 pages plus+
<Razor-X> *?
<Seveas> 50pages+ is still not a book
<Razor-X> ok then, i'm wrong ;)
<Seveas> just a long article/report
<Razor-X> under what conditions should I use 'report' or 'article' then?
<hondje> 50 pages is a report :)
<Razor-X> hondje: wow ;)
<hondje> you can force an indent with \indent
<Razor-X> the most i've had to do in school is 30 (IIRC)
<hondje> but I'm really not familiar at all with article
<Razor-X> but, this isn't a school doc, so, yeah
<hondje> I try to avoid long ones, but I picked dumb majors
<Razor-X> hondje: LaTeX will be of use to me, hoping to go into Pure Mathematics (unless my parents stop me, which they're trying all their might at)
<hondje> I even made my own package, so I can \usepackage{hondje}
<Razor-X> *much use
<hondje> ah, pure math is good stuff
<Razor-X> fun stuff ;)
<hondje> no way faster to write math papers, really
<hondje> I know some classmates use some office thingy to do it, poor bastards
<christos> i m having trouble with realplayer can anyone help?
<hondje> Razor-X: try putting a blank line between \begin{document} and your first line, that's all I can think of
<hondje> and now I go to bed, praising allah that I work not this night :)
<Razor-X> hondje: well, it's a section title ;)
<ja> hi,i'm newbie,could you tell me which photo viewer is the best ?
<Razor-X> subsection, rather
<Razor-X> \subsection{blah}
<Razor-X> <blank line>
<Razor-X> Start of Text
<Razor-X> <blank line>
<Razor-X> Second Paragraph
<Razor-X> \section{blah}
<Razor-X> and, that's it
<Razor-X> Second Paragraph is indented, but first is not
<Razor-X> i'm thinking if I should surround it in \paragraph{}....
<ubuntu> one question: How can I mount my NTFS Disc?
<Razor-X> ubuntu: mount /dev/path/to/disk /mnt/existing/mount/point -t ntfs
<Razor-X> errr, add a 'sudo' in the beginning
<Razor-X> make sure the mount point exists beforehand
<christos> i installed realplayer10gold to /usr/loca/RealPlayer and now when i run realplay it doesn't do anything
<JohnnyRotten> is there a way to make ubuntu have a boot screen like winxp and some linux distros? with a graphic progress bar instead of all the text of what is loading
<ubuntu> what means existing/mount/point ??
<Razor-X> ubuntu: I'm guessing you're totally new to Linux?
<ubuntu> yes
<jacquesmerde> tkiesel: it wasnt so much mounting as UNmounting...
<Razor-X> well, here's a short primer to the Linux filesystem
<ubuntu> in the mnt is nothing
<Razor-X> you came from Windows, ubuntu?
<ubuntu> yes
<Razor-X> ok then
<Razor-X> well, in Windows paths are determined like this: C:\Windows
<Razor-X> where C: is the drive name, and Windows is the subfolder
<ubuntu> ok, I know that my hdd is /dev/hda, but my mnt folder is ejmtpy
<Razor-X> then make a directory ;)
<Razor-X> mkdir /mnt/windows in my case
<Razor-X> then, you just mount there
* Pauly loving ubuntu kinda:P
<ubuntu> can t make a directory in mnt
<deco> hey guys, i downloaded noip2 program for linux, and it's works fine, it checks and updates my host every minute, but i'll have to add it to some place so when this computer get booted it will start again, what file this is? where should i put that script which comes with the readme file
<deco> there isn't such a file as the readme says
<Razor-X> ubuntu: sudo mkdir /mnt/windows/
<ubuntu> ok, i must be root, how can i become root? it s only the ubuntu Live CD for testing....
<Bazzi> sudo
<tkiesel> jacquesmerde: And right click --> Unmount Volume  Didn't work?
<anacron> ubuntu: sudo -s
<ubuntu> thx
<jacquesmerde> tkiesel: didnt try it. i didnt mind doing the sudo ejects, what bugged me was that when i had to do that, i was also unable to access the cd, had to sudo eject, then reload
* tkiesel nods.
<tkiesel> I'm not sure of the solution to that, jacquesmerde.
<anacron> is there a command to close cd-drive?
<ubuntu> mmh, can t show the directory after mounting
<Pauly> anacron - yes, I forget it though:P
<anacron> well that won't help me much
<jacquesmerde> it could be a hardware problem, but a few people on this channel seemed to be having the same prob...in some form or another...
<JohnnyRotten> is there a way to make ubuntu have a boot screen like winxp and some linux distros? with a graphic progress bar instead of all the text of what is loading
<anacron> jacquesmerde: do you know the command for closing the cd-drive?
<ubuntu> how can i unmount?
<anacron> ubuntu: umount
<Razor-X> deco: add a cron task, there should be a way to access that using the Gnome panel
<Razor-X> errr!
<Razor-X> I must've hit enter so late!
<Razor-X> thanks to my shell crapping
<deco> Razor-X: i don't mind :)
<tkiesel> *nods*
<capi> I'm getting a `timeout connecting to <IP>:445' and port :139 when trying to moung a samba partion to linux. It also says `(Operation already in progress)'. Anyone have any clues?
<jacquesmerde> anacron: nup!
<anacron> damn
<Firetech> what does the /sys folder contain? If I'm gonna make a full scale backup (to make a decent partition table instead of just / and swap), do I have to include it?
<Razor-X> hmmm, where do you get indentfi.sty from?
<gallonegro> thanks to however helped me earler
<gallonegro> i have another question, what package do i download to fix this problem
<gallonegro> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<gallonegro>   acroread: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed
<cyphase> hey everyone
<stjepan> hi
<stjepan> I am so sad
<stjepan> I have ADSL
<stjepan> Opera, Speed: 4 B/s
<stjepan> 4 bytes per second!!
<stjepan> :(
<stjepan> :'(
<optik> jesus tht is slow
<optik> how come ur on ADSL and you are only gettin 4b/sec?
<Razor-X> stjepan: ouch
<stjepan> yes
<stjepan> :(
<Razor-X> Opera kicks ass, though ;)
<stjepan> Opera is the fastest browser on Earth
<stjepan> :D
<stjepan> haha
<Razor-X> gallonegro: remove backports from your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Razor-X> stjepan: ;)
<stjepan> what?
<JohnnyRotten> whats a good program to view/make old ANSI type graphics like bbses used to use?
<stjepan> does anyone use ADSL?
<mindspin> yep
<mindspin> me
<chantry> nobody I guess
<deco> :D
<stjepan> mindspin, type in terminal ping www.programiranje.net -c 1
<stjepan> pls
<deco> yeah, i'll have satelite connecton, don't you guys?
<chantry> :)
<stjepan> and say what is the time
<stjepan> 1 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 0ms
<stjepan> wow
<stjepan> 0ms
<stjepan> :D
<deco> superb!
<JohnnyRotten> anyone know?
<deco> what should we know?
<chantry> stjepan, its down or we can't ping it
<stjepan> root@stjepan:/home/stjepan # ping www.google.com -c 1
<stjepan> 1 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 0ms
<mindspin> 100% packet loss
<mindspin> server is down i guess
<chantry> stjepan, so I don't get why ur doing that
<deco> stjepan: do you have some sort of router which blocks pinging
<stjepan> no
<optik> JohnnyRotten:  try using figlet
<stjepan> today pinging was ok
<stjepan> oh
<defsrs> c - p
<Razor-X> yay! it worked!
<tsume> now I'm a good developer. I've my own 800 number ;)
<tsume> :)
<stjepan> I am back
<holycow> heh tsume
<tsume> holycow: unlimited vm boxes too
<stjepan> please, do that: ping www.codeproject.com -c 5
<stjepan> average: 220
<stjepan> ms
<stjepan> what about you?
<tsume> and no double legging charges for forwarding calls
<tsume> this rocks
<mindspin> time 218
<tsume> I get my own automated attendant too :)
* tsume wonders what hot chick recorded her voice on here
<stjepan> hm
<stjepan> opera says that speed is 3KB/s
<mindspin> get firefox
<mindspin> ;-)
<Razor-X> mindspin: not a chance ;)
<stjepan> I have FF 1.0.x
<Razor-X> Opera is way faster than Firefox, and less RAM too
<pfp> stjepan: is codeproject.com your site? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/73
<Razor-X> tsume: ;)
* tsume dances
<tsume> hmm
<Razor-X> Linux needs a built in command-line spell-checker
<Razor-X> like spellc xxx
<stjepan> no
<Razor-X> stjepan: yeah, it'ld be very useful
<stjepan> 12==>7KB/s
<tsume> I'm the best programmer in my state. I've my own private 800 number :P
<stjepan> that wget says
<xydinesh> Razor-X:I send those LaTeX things 2 u
<stjepan> is eth slower than wlan?
<HrdwrBoB> no
<Razor-X> xydinesh: thanks
<HrdwrBoB> wlan is slower
<adrian__> hey tsume if u say that, what kind of programming do u know?
<Razor-X> xydinesh: got the indent thing working too
<stjepan> HrdwrBoB, really?
<HrdwrBoB> adrian__: better to ask where he lives :)
<mindspin> ;-)
<HrdwrBoB> stjepan: ethernet is usually 100mbit/s
<HrdwrBoB> wireless is 54mbit best case scenario
<stjepan> oh oj
<stjepan> oh
<stjepan> :(
<stjepan> I am so sad
<adrian__> yeah, its interesting , where do u live and wich are the lprogramming anguages that u are talking.
<mindspin> and what's a 800 number?
<stjepan> do you know any very heavy site?
<HrdwrBoB> stjepan: it isn't a big deal for most stuff
<HrdwrBoB> unless you're transferring a lot of data
<HrdwrBoB> it's plenty
<Razor-X> mindspin: toll-free
<stimpie> I have a problem installing ubuntu, "the installer cannot figure out how to install ubuntu, no installable cd-rom was found and no valid mirror was configured"
<adrian__> i have a doubt and im so confused, im just 17 years but i wanna know something that only someone master on computers or business can give the answer to me
<stjepan> what does exactly ping mean?
<Firetech> adrian__:  what?
<Hajuu> hey
<stimpie> could someone tell me what could be the cause of that error? My network connection is up and running, and the cd seems to be working fine
<Hajuu> Anyone here installed Hitman: contracts using cedega?
<Hajuu> having some trouble changing cds
<adrian__> is there somebody here? my passion is computers, but i wanna get my owm company in the future and its studying about business, but i prefer computers, bur business give more money than it, but depends on the situation... i think im good on computers im programmer,im on linux,etc.. im in highschool, everything i have been learning alone, but if i really want to get my own company, what do u think
<mindspin> stjepan man ping
<mindspin> apropos ping
<stimpie> stjepan, man ping
<stimpie> adrian__, If you wanna start your own company you need to be good at something
* KarlosII is starting his own company
<mindspin> If you are 17 you should e concerned on other things as business ;-)
<stimpie> unless you're in the posistion to start with several millions you will need to do the dirty work at least in the start and you will need to deliver excellent work
<adrian__> yes i know, hey stimpie there's no problem if i talk to you just 5 minutes about it, please, cause my question is little hard and nobody in my city Acapulco.Mexico can give the answer to me
<Hajuu> adrian__:  why not start a computer business? heh
<adrian__> yes, im thinking about mit
<stjepan> hmm
<stjepan> who want's to help me?
<stimpie> go ahead adrian
<KarlosII> tored fo working for some corporation
<stjepan> open private chat with me?
<stjepan> somebody?
<mindspin> nope
<KarlosII> tired of
<adrian__> im in canada studying, i love too much computers, but i can see in my country all the people working hard and they earn too few pesos or money
<stimpie> thats the case in alot country's adrian
<thenuke> stjepan: nope. no one is able to help you because you do not tell us your problem..
<Razor-X> adrian__: that's a twofold thing going on there
<stjepan> oh
<cthulfuego> ooher
<Razor-X> 's good you have the brains to escape the 'black hole, in Mexico
* stimpie has a broken installation cd and delete the image :-(
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> i just run linux 4 five cd
<Razor-X> stimpie: remember to MD5SUM the image
<Razor-X> adrian__: actually, my own parents came on Student Visa to the USA from India, to escape its lawlessness
<stimpie> Razor-X, yeah I will do now
<Razor-X> they're getting better, I hear
<ubuntu> so...
<ubuntu> where are u from guys ?
<Pauly> Nawlins
<ubuntu> ??
<Pauly> :P
<Pauly> New orleans
<mindspin> frankfort/germany, not frankfurt/kentucky ;-)
<ubuntu> i'm from poland ;) just run live cd in school
<cthulfuego> Did you expect an answer from all 600 users?
<Pauly> lol mindspin
<ubuntu> yes
<ubuntu> :P
<HrdwrBoB> melbourne/au
<Pauly> 600?
<Pauly> 484!
* cthulfuego slaps HrdwrBoB 
<Pauly> Get it right ....
<cthulfuego> Pauly: Client isn't updaing the numbers, broken script.
<ubuntu> neverminde ... so what are u talking hear about ?
<Pauly> lol
<Razor-X> ubuntu: California, USA
<ubuntu> ok thx
<tsume> Pauly: you're as bad as the bostians ;)
<HrdwrBoB> cthulfuego: eh?
<Pauly> bostians?
<tsume> Pauly: People from Boston
<ubuntu> so are we going to hack sth ?
<Pauly> How dare you
<tsume> Pauly: :D
<Pauly> 'I come from the tough streets of new hampshire!'
<Pauly> lol
<ubuntu> hobbiton u mean ?
* tsume runs before the fight breaks out
<cthulfuego> HrdwrBoB: Would you happen to know a Jaques at Vicnet?
<Hajuu> So.. anyone know anything bout how I can unlock my cdrom drive when it registers as busy? I tried "umount -f /dev/hdd" but that just said it was busy too.. even though it wasnt.. and im using cedega to install a game and I need to change cds half way through..
<Pauly> I's bes a raised in the ghetto, when Is bes comin up I wasn't 'lowed to ride in da bentley.
<HrdwrBoB> cthulfuego: I work less than 5m from him :)
<Pauly> hajuu - Busy means in use:P
<dooglus> Hajuu: "sudo fuser /dev/hdd" will show you which process is using the CD
<cthulfuego> HrdwrBoB: <hehe> he still in the office?
<HrdwrBoB> haha no it's 1/4 to 7
<cthulfuego> Typical.
<HrdwrBoB> I'm at home, and I daresay he is too :)
<Razor-X> is TCSH the default shell for FreeBSD and OperBSD?
<HrdwrBoB> slack I know :)
<tsume> tcsh > bash
<cthulfuego> HrdwrBoB: Ah ok (/me is @home too, in melb)
<tsume> * > bash
<Razor-X> tsume: don't like it, meself
<tsume> zsh is the ultimate power shell however :)
<HrdwrBoB> cthulfuego: how do you know jacques?
<tsume> Razor-X: you get used to tcsh after a while..
<Razor-X> I like ZSH ;)
<HrdwrBoB> zsh is cool
<tsume> zsh ralley!
<tsume> *rally
<cthulfuego> HrdwrBoB: We've got mutual friends and he tends to rock up at their parties dressed as 'the internet' ;-)
<Razor-X> tsume: tcsh is too different from just about every other shell
<tsume> Razor-X: thats the fun of it ;)
<Razor-X> so, tcsh is the default shell of FreeBSD, and OpenBSD?
<tsume> okay, meesa get to bed
<tsume> yes
<HrdwrBoB> heh well, next time you see him, tell him I said to say hi, that'll confuse him
<aramiil> hello all
<aramiil> is there a way to extend the size of a partition without formating it?
<ubuntu> soso lets hack : www.allegro.pl << who
<ubuntu> who first change the page
<cthulfuego> HrdwrBoB: I shall 9though it'll be a while, these frienbds bulldozed their hosue and now live in a tiny chicken coop, so no more parties until the housewarming one)
<HrdwrBoB> oh haha :)
<HrdwrBoB> ok I will bbl
<ubuntu> hey ok
<aramiil> does is it possible to have more size in a partition without format it?
<ubuntu> i have horyble slow pc in school
<ubuntu> i don't think so man
<ubuntu> at linux or wind ?
<aramiil> linux
<ubuntu> u can do it with partition magic on windows
<aramiil> and where can I found it?
<aramiil> on windows, i mean
<ubuntu> p2p
<Pauly> aramiil, what are you trying to accomplish?
<Funraiser> is it possible to connect into a remote Ubuntu desktop that is on the net using vncviewver?
<aramiil> i've got windows installed in the same computer than linux
<ubuntu> have more mb with out formating
<mindspin> what about using qtparted on alive-cd ?
<aramiil> what is qtparted? (sorry, I just begin with linux)
<mindspin> its a program similiar to partition magic
<mindspin> its on knoppix for example
<mindspin> but be careful with playing with your hd
<Razor-X> tsumeback
<aramiil> sure i will... well i will try, thanks for all
<Razor-X> *back
<mindspin> sometimes its easyer and cheaper to add another HD
<Razor-X> shell is crapping! -_-
<ubuntu> no no problemo
<Razor-X> BSDers just have to be weird... that's why they use tcsh. Or is it that tcsh is made in Berkeley?
<ubuntu> i don't think so.. i;m trying to do a broadcast server on linux to be on air - amature radio do u know some good programs ?
<dooglus> Razor-X: I never used FreeBSD, but I can't believe they would use a non-bourne shell as the default.  tcsh is pretty crappy
<_linuxAS_> morning
<Razor-X> dooglus: heh, I know ;)
<tola> It looks like the phpmyadmin and php4-mysql are not supported by ubuntu, which suprises me. I was trying to avoid using non-supported packages. Where do the security updates come from for the universe packages and can I rely on them?
<Funraiser> nobody knows if it's possible to connect into a remote Ubuntu desktop that is on the net using vncviewver?
<dooglus> Funraiser: it's possible!
<mindspin> tola why not using sarge, if its a server?
<dooglus> Funraiser: you'll need to run a vnc server on the remote machine, and open up the router and firewall on it
<Funraiser> dooglus,  u just type vncviewer -fullscreen IP number:0 ?
<pfp> Funraiser: system - preferences - remote desktop
<ubuntu> maby
<Funraiser> pfp, yes i did that on the LAN but i was wondering if it was possible to do it on the net too?
<tola> mindspin: yes, I'm currently undecided between ubuntu and sarge. I was considering moving to Ubuntu but it seems too oriented towards the desktop. That and I can't get the 64-bit sarge images to boot...
<pfp> hmm what port does vnc use
<ivoks> khm...
<Funraiser> pfp, errr no idea
<dooglus> Funraiser: 5900 isn't it?
<Funraiser> google says 5500 here but i don't know
<mindspin> I would try to get sarge64  running #debian may help
<philuk86> join #glade
<dooglus> it's 5900
<Funraiser> let's say it's port 5500 , i would have to type vncviewer -fullscreen IP number:5900 ?
<pfp> bah, /etc/services didn't ahve it
<dooglus> netstat -ap 2>&1 | grep -i 'listen .*vino'
<Funraiser> i mean let's say it's port 5900
<ce-maniz> hi
<dooglus> run that with vino running
<ivoks> Funraiser: ip::port
<ivoks> Funraiser: ip:terminal
<pfp> Funraiser: no, i think if it's port 5900, then i.p.num.ber:0, 5901 -> i.p.num.ber:1 etc IIRC
<pfp> (if that made any sense :)
<Funraiser> not reallly lol
<Funraiser> the arrow is for?
<ivoks> omg
<Funraiser> :-S
<pfp> well, its not important really, and i'm not even sure im right about that
<ivoks> it's vncviewer IPADDRESS::PORT
<ivoks> two :
<tola> mindspin: do the debian security updates not get applied to universe?
<ivoks> ?
<Funraiser> k
<ivoks> debian security updates don't get applied at all on ubuntu
<pfp> anyway, vino-server seems to listen on 0.0.0.0:5900, which means you should be able to connect with 'vncviewer IP:0'
<pfp> unless  there's a firewall in between
<tola> so it's not safe to use ubuntu universe for a production server then.
<ivoks> why?
<ivoks> there is security.ubuntu.com :)
<tola> ivoks: would you run ubuntu universe packages on a production server, relying on universe security updates?
<tola> ivoks: I'm talking about very common packages like php4-mysql, phpmyadmin and possibly drupal
<ivoks> tola: yes
<ivoks> tola: i allready have 5 production servers on ubuntu
<tola> ivoks: with universe packages?
<ivoks> tola: with lot's of universe packages
<ivoks> lots
<ivoks> not lot's
<ivoks> damn...
<runedude> hi guys... do you know how to change the max screen res?
<tola> ivoks: ok cool :)
<runedude> its at 800x600
<ivoks> tola: main repository is maintained/supported by Canonical
<ivoks> tola: universe is supported by community
<ivoks> lol... jackson found not guilty :)
<tola> ivoks: ok so the hoary universe is more stable than say Debian Testing?
<ivoks> tola: yes
<tola> ivoks: on ALL charges
<ivoks> tola: you know that sarge isn't testing anymore, but stable
<gudi> hi
<cyphase> why is it that when you leave a script running for a long time, and don't touch the computer, it freezes?
<ivoks> :)
<runedude> maybe i worded that wrong
<gudi> i have the following problem. When i use my mozilla sometimes my xorg seems to freeze. I can move the mouse but no window can be used anymore. The only thing i can do is ssh to the laptop and restart gdm. Anyone has an idea?
<spektr> cyphase: maybe your memory is bad?
<runedude> how can I make it so I can use bigger screen resolutions when the default is 800x600, and it wont let me go higher than that?
<cyphase> spektr, maybe..
<ivoks> gudi: that's not the only thing :)
<deco> runedude: edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pfp> gudi: thats a known problem w/ nvidia cards, possibly some ati's too.  i have it also :'(
<runedude> k
<ivoks> gudi: you can kill X (ctrl+alt+backspace) or (ctrl+alt+f1) go to console and kill zombie proces
<gudi> pfp, i have an nvidia .. so no solotion for that at the moment ?
<deco> runedude: and after that remember to use ctrl+alt+backspace
<ivoks> gudi pfp: that never happend to me, using nvidia and ati
<pfp> ctrl-alt-backspace usually doesn't help for the "mouse pointer moves, x frozen" incident
<pfp> ivoks: consider youself lucky :)
<gudi> ivoks, you use the nvidia kernel module ?
<ivoks> gudi: yes
<runedude> deco: isnt there a easier way.. I remember doing something different...
<deco> runedude: you can do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gudi> hmm that drive me crazy.. sometimes it haben only once per day sometimes it happen 10 times.. .. this sux
<deco> gudi: does it happen with other softwares than firefox?
<pfp> gudi: some ppl have had luck w/ older nvidia drivers, i havent bothered to try yet.. usually happens about once/week
<gudi> deco, i had it with all browsers
<deco> ok
<mjt> btw, which card family is "better" supported under linux -- nvidia or ati?
<tola> ivoks: thanks for the advice, I feel a lot happier about using universe now I actually understand how it works. I should have read the web site properly.
<runedude> k brb
<pfp> i hear that some ati cards have opensource acelerationm (in development at least)
<pfp> acceleration
<ivoks> tola: universe developers/maintainers are at #ubuntu-motu and #debian :)
<ivoks> pfp gudi use package nvidia-source
<ivoks> pfp gudi not nvidia drivers from nvidia.com
<gudi> ivoks, i use the package
<gudi> ivoks, do you have RenderAccel enabled ?
<pfp> yea, i installed it from some package too, altough i think it wasn't called  nvidia-source
<pfp> isn't RenderAccel implicitly on?
<runedude> worked, thanks a billion
<gudi> pfp i read to disable it can help: http://lists.freedesktop.org/pipermail/xorg/2005-March/007055.html
<stevegriff> when installing ubuntu - if I have a nvidia gfx card... does it install the xorg nvidia drivers, or the cool nvidia.com drivers
<stevegriff> ?
<ivoks> gudi: no
<runedude> anyone know of a graphical FTP client for ubuntu?
<gudi> pfp, do you have it enable ?
<pfp> gudi: thanks for the link
<pfp> hmm
<optik> runedude:  gFTP
<pfp> gudi: i don't have it in xorg.conf so if it's on by default, then yes
<runedude> ty
<gudi> ivoks, you have set it to false ? or no in the xorg ?
<optik> stevegriff:  no
<runedude> Crap
<runedude> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<ivoks> gudi: no in xorg at all
<gudi> ivoks, what for an agp speed you use ?
<blu> what's the difference between Ubuntu and Debian ? If I can install Debian on my own, what does Ubuntu buy me?
<ivoks> gudi: default
<runedude> blu: i find it alot easier
<runedude> and more friendly.
<blu> runedude: during install or later? can you be more specific where it's friendlier?
<runedude> everywhere :P  i mean, it comes with alot of packages already installed, so you dont have to install X, gaim, xchat, etc..
<ivoks> gudi: i have Option          "NVAGP"         "0"
<gudi> pfp, what for an agb speed you use ?
<ivoks> gudi: that's the only option for nvidia i have
<pfp> blu: things tend to work "out of the box" more, like connecting printers, cameras etc
<runedude> takes alot of pain out of hte install, blu .
<pfp> also newer versions of s/w
<pfp> gudi: agp 4X i think
<ivoks> blu: ubuntu has release cycle
<ivoks> blu: debian does not
<chantry> ivoks, ubuntu sux
<chantry> ivoks, debian does not
<gudi> pfp, i read to set it in lower mode can fix the problem
<ivoks> chantry: :) depends on your point of view... i use them both, debian for almost 10 years
<chantry> ivoks, nice. I was just kidding anyway :)
<stevegriff> optik - which one does it install? NV or Nvidia? :)
<runedude> blu: listen, debian is nice, it has alot of features, but ubuntu is better to just put in a CD and have everything you need, also, if you are running a ubuntu server, you can type "server" at the cd boot prompt and it will complete your install like that, debian and ubuntu are almost the same installation wise, but ubuntu just gives you that home feeling, and installs everything you need for you.
<optik> stevegriff:  it doesnt
<ivoks> bottom line: ubuntu is great for desktop, you don't have to change 1001 thing to make it just work
<optik> as default you have to install the proprietary drivers
<chantry> runedude, so it means ubuntu is easier, not better
<optik> there is a help on www.ubuntuguide.org
<runedude> well it is better anyways
<ivoks> for servers... it depends what you need.. i need new technologies on my server (php, postgre, mysql) and i like newer packages
<chantry> runedude, thats more subjective
<ivoks> for me, ubuntu is better on server too
<chantry> runedude, it could be true though
<ivoks> someone like to have one stable server with updates for 3-4 years... that one will choose debian
<runedude> hehe
<runedude> bbl
<runedude>  :)
<xydinesh> Hi Guys, how long it takes to deliver after making order to cds
<pfp> ivoks: yeah, running current software on production servers under debian is quite.. "nice"
<xydinesh> I'm Sri Lanka
<pfp> keeps you busy at least :P
<optik> xydinesh:  usually 2-3 weeks
<optik> then more :P
<ptlo> heya ivoks!
<ultragum> ubuntu include what irc ?
<optik> what speed connection do you have?
<xydinesh> Opppss.. Then I didn't get those cd's yet
<optik> ultragum:  xchat
<ultragum> thank you
<J2Dope> hi there. i have a winXP laptop.. and ubuntu on my desktop
<chantry> I don't really like debian, but I don't like hearing that about it neither. with debian, you have the choice between a very stable and secure branch, but indeed outdated, but you also have more uptodate branch
<chantry> its up to you
<xydinesh> I've made an order before one month or longer i guess
<optik> xydinesh:  I think the hoary cd's are really delayed
<optik> mine havent come yet
<J2Dope> can i log in via SSH and make my ubuntu desktop speakers play my music?
<xydinesh> optik:hmmm
<optik> J2Dope:  yes
<optik> J2Dope:  with a cli music player
<ivoks> ptlo: hoy!
<J2Dope> could u please reccomend one optik?
<optik> um.... never really used them.....
<J2Dope> (keeping in mind i need my ubuntu speakers to  play the sound... not my winxp laptop
<optik> another option is vnc
<optik> yeah
<optik> um
<optik> 2 secs
<ivoks> J2Dope: you can't do that...
<optik> you can
<J2Dope> can't do it!@ ahhhhhh lol
<ivoks> J2Dope: you can't have speakers connected to laptop
<optik> im sure you can
<ivoks> J2Dope: and play music from some other machine
<ivoks> J2Dope: you can do something else
<ivoks> J2Dope: set-up streaming server
<optik> he doesnt want to do that
<chantry> mpd
<ivoks> J2Dope: there are nice apache modules for that...
<optik> he wants to play the music on his ubuntu machine
<optik> through the speakers on his ubuntu machine
<J2Dope> im on my laptop now... the ubuntu desktop machine has surround sound speakers and such.
<mebaran151> exit
<chantry> so thats like we first said
<chantry> use a cli
<chantry> like mp3blaster or mplayer or somthing
<ivoks> J2Dope: oh, i see, then there is no problem
<J2Dope> thanks for the suggestions ya'll. ill let ya know how it goes =)
<ivoks> J2Dope: mp3blaster
<geko> i guys
<geko> i have installed ubuntu on my laptop
<ivoks> great :)
<geko> and i see it's wonderfull
<ivoks> yes, it is
<geko> just a question
<ivoks> shoot
<geko> i use gentoo since 1 year
<ivoks> bad boy :)
<geko> but on ubuntu set up
<geko> it doesn0't ask me for root password
<ivoks> gentoo founder works for microsoft :)
<geko> :O
<chantry> geko, use sudo
<ivoks> geko: ubuntu doesn't have password for root
<optik> geko:  ubuntu doesnt use a root account
<xydinesh> ivoks:really
<optik> it uses sudo instead
<geko> :O
<ivoks> xydinesh: yes
<xydinesh> ivoks:do u have related links
<chantry> ivoks, where did u see that?
<geko> and in few words wath it mean?
<ivoks> xydinesh: gentoo.org :)
<ivoks>  Gentoo founder and former Gentoo Chief Architect Daniel Robbins began a new position at Microsoft on 23 May 2005
<chantry> geko, it means u'll never log as root. when u need root privilege, use sudo
<ivoks> chantry: gentoo.org
<chantry> I saw
<geko> for example i need to run nano with resolv.conf
<ivoks> geko: sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<pfp> !rootsudo
<ubotu> rootsudo is, like, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<incubii> for anyone that wants to join in George Mobbs from Lenovo is answering questions in #atomicmpc on austnet
<ivoks> geko: but use vim :)
<geko> k
<geko> now the package question
<tiglionabbit> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: Wish i knew
<geko> i know is apt-get
<xydinesh> Gqview new version released http://freshmeat.net/projects/gqview/?branch_id=21817&release_id=198829
<tiglionabbit> does it have a restricted formats entry?
<tiglionabbit> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<tiglionabbit> yay
<ivoks> !ubuntu
<ubotu> I heard ubuntu is Open the gates To East and West Bring in all That's good and best. - Lenrie Peter
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> !root
<ubotu> hmm... root is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<ivoks> not that... doh
<ivoks> who's bot is this? :)
<tiglionabbit> !batman
<ubotu> I don't know, tiglionabbit
<tiglionabbit> darn
<geko> ivoks, how can i ceck if a package is in repository?
<J2Dope> mp3blaster did the trick. thanks for your help on the question everyone
<ivoks> geko: apt-cache search <packagename>
<tiglionabbit> geko/ivoks: or search synaptic, or use the debian package search
<ivoks> synaptic is for newbies :)
<tiglionabbit> ivoks: ubuntu is for newbies
<ivoks> lol
<Alfred1881> ivoks what is better for you
<ivoks> Alfred1881: ?
<xydinesh> ivoks: aptitudes is also nice , isn't it?
<Alfred1881> ivoks better than synaptic ?
<ivoks> xydinesh: of course, better than apt-cache/apt-get
<geko> on ubuntu site, i see that grass 6.0 is on ubuntu
<tiglionabbit> you can use whatever, it doesn't really matter
<geko> but i can found no resoult with ceck program
<ivoks> Alfred1881: uxterm and apt-*/aptitude
<Alfred1881> ok thanks for answering
<Alfred1881> hey all, why does kde on kubuntu have a small amount of appz
<ivoks> geko: apt-cache search grass
<tiglionabbit> because less is more?
<Riddell> Alfred1881: it has the apps which will fit on the CD
<geko> ivoks
<geko> no resoult
<tiglionabbit> alfred: why don't you install more?
<geko> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UbuntuGIS
<geko> if you ceck this
<ivoks> geko: grass is in universe
<Alfred1881> riddell can i install the rest of kde bij slecting in synaptic ?
<ivoks> geko: did you enable univers, multiverse and restricted?
<geko> :O
<tiglionabbit> geko: s/ceck/check/?
<Riddell> Alfred1881: certainly can
<geko> nope
<geko> how can i enable it?
<Alfred1881> riddell and is it easy to handle for noobs :)
<ivoks> geko: sudo $EDITOR /etc/apt/sources.list
<Riddell> Alfred1881: easy peasy
<ivoks> geko: you will see something like ...archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main
<ivoks> geko: after main, add universe restricted multiverse
<Alfred1881> what is more stable kubuntu or pclinuxos
<deco> more stable than what?
<Riddell> Alfred1881: kubuntu has dragons so it's cooler
<ivoks> geko: same thing with ...archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main
<deco> :D
<tiglionabbit> kubuntu has dragons?  where?
<geko> uncomment the 2 line or also the universe line?
<Riddell> tiglionabbit: on the website, on the CDs
<deco> tiglionabbit: logout pop-up
<ivoks> geko: just append
<tiglionabbit> I installed kubuntu-desktop and I don't see any dragons
<ivoks> geko: i don't know how post-install sources.list looks like :)
<tiglionabbit> oh, that's right, yeah there's a dragon there
<Riddell> tiglionabbit: Help -> About KDE
<vampire123> hi
<Riddell> tiglionabbit: the dragons are nude so we can't make them too obvious
<ivoks> geko: then run sudo apt-get update
<ivoks> geko: and then check with apt-cache search
<tiglionabbit> ivoks: most all of the repositories he needs will be in the list, just waiting to be uncommented
<ivoks> well, great
<ivoks> time to go...
<geko> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/hDW3cl90.html
<ivoks> bye all
<geko> i have uncommented 20 and 21 lines
<tiglionabbit> geko: nothing wrong with uncommenting em all
<ivoks> geko: uncomment all of them
<geko> k
<tiglionabbit> all of the single hash ones that is
<tiglionabbit> not the real comments =P
<ivoks> there is no multiverse, tough...
<geko> now update?
<runedude> hmm
<runedude> im getting ALOT of missing MD5 files
<Alfred1881> can i easily update any progrma just by clicking a button in kubuntu
<ivoks> runedude: check /topic
<ivoks> geko: yes
<runedude> ah ok
<geko> thx for support :)
<Riddell> Alfred1881: not yet, I'm going to write that soon
<Alfred1881> can i easily update any progrma just by clicking a button in synaptic
<ivoks> geko: comment out CD :)
<Riddell> Alfred1881: yes you can in synaptic
<ivoks> geko: (first line)
<Alfred1881> hmmm , thats making me curious
<tiglionabbit> there is an update manager, which will appear in the notification area in gnome
<xydinesh> Alfred1881: but aptitude much faster i guess
<Riddell> Alfred1881: you can use gnome's update-manager fine in KDE too
<geko> ok ivoks
<Alfred1881> than i better stop the downloading of pclinuxos and grab my kubuntu cd
<geko> k i found the package
<vampire123> ha
<tiglionabbit> alfred1881: There's a #kubuntu channel too btw.  Good luck with this awesome distro!
<Alfred1881> tiglionabbit yes there is a room , but users do not respons
<runedude> oh btw
<geko> tiglionabbit, if i type apt-get install grass
<runedude> do you guys know how to make VNC view MY desktop my gnome desktop, not a blank one?
<geko> i got error on dependecies
<geko> does apt-get resolve it for me?
<runedude> geko: it should.
<tiglionabbit> geko: if there is a dependency problem, it will not let you download it, I believe..
<runedude> hmm
<tiglionabbit> you may need to add a repository with the dependencies it needs
<runedude> yeah add a repository :)
<runedude> hmm
<runedude> there was a good list I lost the link
<runedude> http://www.apt-get.org/
<runedude> There.
<uman> Hi there everyone
<uman> I'm a new installee of ubuntu
<tiglionabbit> it finds all of the dependencies on my system.  I have the ubuntu universe and multiverse repositories
<uman> or whatever
<uman> new installer of Ubuntu
<tiglionabbit> hello uman, what's up?
<uman> tiglionabbit: not much
<tiglionabbit> you liking ubuntu so far?
<uman> I sincerely hope I won't have to mess around with Ubuntu too much.
<uman> tiglionabbit: yes
<tiglionabbit> gewd
<uman> I installed it because I want to learn GTK+ programming
<Whistler> anybody can help me with refresh rates?
<geko> runedude, deb http://pkg-grass.alioth.debian.org/debian-gis  <--- this is a repository?
<runedude> yes
<runedude> add that to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<runedude> and apt-get update
<uman> er...where is the NVidia driver documentation stored?
<Alfred1881> hey i had an english test, is squat a very loud noise ?
<dooglus>  n 1: exercising by repeatedly assuming a squatting position;
<dooglus>           strengthens the leg muscles [syn: squatting] 
<dooglus>      2: the act of assuming or maintaining a squatting position
<Alfred1881> can i easily install java flash and nvideadrivers to kubuntu or is it already installed
<runedude> i gotta go
<runedude> ttyl guys
<dooglus> http://dict.die.net/squat/
<uman> Alfred1881: Nvidia drivers aren't I know that.
<uman> Alfred1881: no squat is not a loud noise
<geko> runedude, it tell me that the line is not correct when update
<Alfred1881> and are the nvideadrives easy to install with synaptic
<Seveas> mako, around?
<optik> Alfred1881:  yes, yes they are as long as you have basic knowledge
<tiglionabbit> actually, in my experience it's easiest to use the nvidia drivers on their website.  I haven't installed them using synaptic before.
<tiglionabbit> but I haven't needed to recently, so..
<uman> apt-get install nvidia-glx
<tiglionabbit> okay
<uman> then change your xorg.conf, in a very trivial way.
<uman> s/nv/nvidia/g pretty much does it.
<runedude> geko: hmm.. i wouldnt know, i didnt use this sitemuch, i think you have to add a deb-src line for it aswell
<runedude> ttyl guys
<runedude> < out
<uman> runedude: bye
<uman> Alfred1881: what language do you speak natively?
<deco> i thought that ati's drives were hard to install, but actually it was just as easy as nvidia
<geko> runedude, i solved but got error connecting
<uman> Alfred1881: if you don't mind me asking
<dooglus> uman: American English, I'd guess
<stjepan> hello
<stjepan> is there a linux version of netscape?
<uman> dooglus: :-P
<uman> stjepan: probably
<uman> stjepan: try Firefox instead
<stjepan> but where?
<stjepan> oh
<stjepan> I wnat netscape
<Alfred1881> uman dutch
<uman> stjepan: www.getfirefox.com it's the best web browser
<uman> Alfred1881: oh, cool.
<stjepan> but where is netscape?
<uman> stjepan: Netscape is actually based on Firefox's code.
<stjepan> zes
<uman> stjepan: I don't know, have you tried netscape.com?
<Alfred1881> uman you ?
<uman> Alfred1881: English
<Alfred1881> are you from britain ?
<uman> Alfred1881: no, the United States
<uman> wow Ubuntu is awesome
<Alfred1881> i prefer kubuntu
<Alfred1881> -->kde
<uman> I think my opinion of Linux, along with my brain, was largely destroyed by running Gentoo
<xydinesh> I don't like kde
<uman> Alfred1881: I see.
<Alfred1881> are there more apps for kde than gnome ?
<gentl> uman:why you don't like gentoo?
<Alfred1881> or are they for both
<uman> gentl: You're going to have to stay in this chat room for quite a while if you want me to be able to answer that one fully.
<uman> Alfred1881: you can run KDE apps on Gnome and Gnome apps on KDE
<xydinesh> sure there are more apps for kde
<uman> Alfred1881: so it doesn't matter all that much
<xydinesh> but Gnome is easy to use
<Alfred1881> uman oooooooohhh  realy !!!!coool!!!
<uman> Alfred1881: yep
<stjepan> exit
<gentl> kde better
<uman> gentl: mostly it has to do with wasting time compiling apps
<Alfred1881> (k)ubuntu better
<xydinesh> alfred1881:but not 100% right
<Alfred1881> so both ;)
<xydinesh> some kde apps very slow under Gnome
<xydinesh> as I feel
<gentl> for example
<uman> wow this is the first Linux distro I've ever seen in which Firefox's "set picture as wallpaper" works without me having to do anything! w00t
<protocolX> Hydroxide: What is the best thing in ubuntu?
<uman> Ubuntu is my new favorite distro
<gentl> i also
<DunkMaster> hi there
<Whistler> best thing in ubuntu is synaptic
<Whistler> =] 
<DunkMaster> yea
<DunkMaster> i like it
<geko> k i have installed it
<geko> now just one more question
<chantry> Whistler, its specific to ubuntu?
<geko> how cna i update my system?
<DunkMaster> damn, i cant find where i can share files on xmule
<chantry> Whistler, I didnt know that
<uman> ok now I'm going to be a n00b.
<uman> What does this mean?
<uman>   mozilla-firefox mozilla-firefox-gnome-support
<uman> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<xydinesh> when I tried to run k3b under gnome its damn slow
<uman> I'm trying to upgrade Firefox, and I've never used apt-get before
<uman> I did "apt-get upgrade mozilla-firefox"
<chantry> uman, geko it means rtfm
<DunkMaster> what are the p2p clients avaliable on apt-get?
<geko> k )
<Whistler> http://pastebin.com/299275
<Whistler> look
<uman> chantry: uh, thanks, you're not helpful.
<pfp> uman s/upgrade/install/
<chantry> irc isn't a manual
<Whistler> what i am doing wrong
<uman> pfp: thanks.
<uman> why is it installing gcc 4 and libstdc++ when I do "apt-get install mozilla-firefox"
<uman> I cannot imagine Firefox needing GCC 4
<protocolX> I had just downloaded one CD for ubuntu installation. The CD boots ok, I setup language,keyboard etc. But when It loads packages from CD, it fails to load CD. Anybody knows why?
<uman> protocolX: maybe you have a bad CD
<protocolX> How does it boot then?
<uman> protocolX: try burning another copy, or, have them send you one for free at shipit.ubuntulinux.com
<uman> protocolX: maybe only part of the CD is damaged
<xydinesh> do free shipping reliable
<xydinesh> I didn't get my copy yet
<DunkMaster> what are the p2p clients avaliable on apt-get exept xmule?
<Whistler> azureus
<holycow> as cool as beep media player is, i really like muine
<protocolX> I think I have to mount the CD during installation manually.
<Whistler> so will anybody help me with this http://pastebin.com/299275 ?
<DunkMaster> okay
<DunkMaster> thanx
<Whistler> np
<Whistler> =] 
<gentl> protocolX:u use laptop?
<protocolX> I guess there is no problem ubuntu cd compilation.
<DunkMaster> one more question, i need media player that is easier on recources than XMMS
<DunkMaster> :P
<protocolX> No it's an old pc.
<DunkMaster> thats quite slow machine
<Whistler> anybody can help me?
<gentl> upgrade it
<protocolX> Pentium(I) 200 MHZ dual processor.
<vampire123> asd
<DunkMaster> oh no
<DunkMaster> i have 200MMX
<DunkMaster> thats the thing im on atm
<Whistler> i have 150
<DunkMaster> lol
<Whistler> not mmx
<Whistler> =] 
<xydinesh> Whistler what is u'r prob
<DunkMaster> those machines are still useful
<Whistler> i use it for server
<Whistler> http://pastebin.com/299275
<Whistler> here
<Whistler> my prob
<DunkMaster> oh, yea, i tried to install fluxbox
<xydinesh> u trying install gftp right
<Whistler> 150 64ram 4mb video it rocks
<holycow> not sure if there is anything less resource intensive than xmms
<DunkMaster> i need to configure it also?
<holycow> try beep media player or muine
<DunkMaster> okay
<xydinesh> whistler: u tring to install gftp right
<Whistler> yes
<Whistler> =] 
<DunkMaster> little fulxbox problem
<DunkMaster> lol
<Triffid_Hunter> mpd? mp3blaster?
<DunkMaster> *fluxbox
<Triffid_Hunter> mm fluxbox is nice
<xydinesh> whistler:y don't u try to install gftp from source
<DunkMaster> i need to configure it right?
<DunkMaster> the config file
<uman> Whistler: I know the solution
<Whistler> ?
<DunkMaster> because when i try to boot with it , it just gives me my background and thats all
<uman> Whistler: change all instances of "us.archive.ubuntu.com" to just "archive.ubuntu.com" in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<xydinesh> Whistler: u could get done it by using sources either i guess
<uman> Whistler: apparently the us.archive.ubuntu.com servers are messed up
<uman> Whistler: I had this same problem with Firefox
<Whistler> ok
<Faith-> Hi, could anyone tell me where to chance what my laptop should do when closing it? (ie. standby, shutdown, etc). Or basically where I can tell it not to do anything at all? Will probably have something to do with APM or ACPI I guess..
<uman> I want to give whoever invented screen a gigantic hug
<uman> screen rules.
<xydinesh> uman: When I got those problem , building frm source help to get rid of them usually
<Whistler> http://pastebin.com/299280 is my sources file ok?
<Whistler> ?
<Whistler> =] 
<DunkMaster> will someone help me to solve the fluxbox problem?
<uman> Whistler: you missed two lines
<Whistler> what lines
<uman> Whistler: line 5 and line 6 in that listing
<uman> Whistler: change http://us.archive.ubuntu.com to http://archive.ubuntu.com
<uman> xydinesh: I suppose, but this is easier.
<xydinesh> uman:hmmm, but after get familer with building with source dat is more enjoyable ;)
<Whistler> http://pastebin.com/299281 ok now?
<uman> Whistler: yes, it should be.
<uman> Whistler: now run "sudo apt-get update"
<uman> Whistler: then try again
<Whistler> ok
<uman> xydinesh: :-/
<uman> xydinesh: I disagree
<uman> xydinesh: why build from source unless you need to? (because you want to modify it or configure it differently)
<uman> when there are binaries available?
<sinialia> khh
<Kaibutsu> Hi
<xydinesh> uman: :)
<sinialia> who speak french here
<xydinesh> uman:It depends
<optik> I just installed gftp with no problems
<optik> from the uk archive though
<Whistler> optik good for u
<Whistler> =] [
<optik> :P
<Kaibutsu> i've got a problem with my xServer, anybody here to help me?
<optik> in theory if you use my sources.list then it would work
<uman> sinialia: Je parle un peu du francais
<sinialia> nobody speak french
<Whistler> :D
<Echylo> non
<Whistler> ziu ni komprent pa
<uman> sinialia: moi... mais seulement un peu
<DunkMaster> :(
<sinialia> ok uman
<Whistler> or smt
<Echylo> je peux parler le franais
<Whistler> =] 
<Echylo> mais ce n'est pas trs bien
<DunkMaster> i wanna run fluxbox on this machine
<uman> Mon francais est mauvais :-/
<sinialia> c part hasard ke je sui tomb sur ce chat ki peu m expliqueer
<Echylo> sinialia, ? :P
<Echylo> that was no french
<Echylo> :P
<uman> sinialia: uh... tu peux ecris un peux plus lisablement?
<Darkness> hi
<uman> sinialia: avec du bon francais
<sinialia> c est par hasard ke je suis tomb sur ce tchat
<Echylo> jeezes, english persons don't only speak french funny
<Echylo> and vica versa
<DunkMaster> oh yea, no azureus on apt-get
<Echylo> DunkMaster, you have to install it man?
<sinialia> qui peu m expliquer
<ripok> Hello
<Echylo> manually?
<optik> DunkMaster:  there is azureus on apt-get
<Echylo> there is?
<optik> i used it
<Echylo> I don't even remember how I installed
<optik> do you have the backports repos ?
<DunkMaster> Echylo: i downloaded it, and installed, its on the session list
<optik> as i think it is in there
<DunkMaster> but when i boot with it, it gives me only my background colour
<DunkMaster> and then stops
<uman> sinialia: ce chat est pour un distribution de Linux qui s'appelle "Ubuntu"
<sinialia> uman tu pe m expliquer
<uman> expliquer quoi?
<Darkness> Does anyone one if it is possible to replace the gnome window manager with enligthtenment window manager while still running gnome?
<sinialia> c quoi ce x-chat c est la premiere fois que je me connecte
<ripok> Is here Python gurus...?
<erbel> hi, i'm unable to get my volume control to work although i do have sound. is there a doc that can point me to the right way? sound card is ICH6 (azalea), alsa 1.0.8-4ubuntu4, linux 2.6.11.10, ubuntu 5.04
<ripok> I tried to run python script and it answered like this:
<ripok> import: command not found
<uman> sinialia: je sais pas
<ripok> and syntax error near unexpected token `(' `class StatusError(Exception): pass'
<sinialia> ok i understand now uman. so everybody in this is informaticien
<uman> sinialia: desole :-(
<sinialia> i must go just now see you
<uman> sinialia: bye
<DunkMaster> E: Couldn't find package azureus
<tiglionabbit> that's true, I don't see azureus in the default repositories
<protocolX> Anybody knows how to mount the installation CD during installation. Because installer fails to mount cd automatically.
<Howitzer> guys
<Howitzer> i need quick help
<Juhaz> ripok, that doesn't say anything without the "script", or at least part of the source that causes the error
<tiglionabbit> yeah howitzer, what?
<Howitzer> i took some photos with a digital camera and i need to put it on this computer by a USB
<tiglionabbit> should work
<Whistler> uman thx gftp works fine now
<Howitzer> how can i transfer the photo's on the px
<uman> Howitzer: ok...what's the problem?
<Whistler> =] 
<uman> Whistler: no problem
<Howitzer> ehh
<uman> Howitzer: first of all
<hornsby> Howitzer, should work out of the box
<ripok> Juhaz: script is http://www.sover.net/~ljohnstn/mailchck.py
<uman> actually nevermind
<Howitzer> eh?
<Howitzer> how do you mean?
<DunkMaster> Whistler: there is no azureus on apt-get
<uman> I'm not going to try to help because I don't know Ubuntu well enough
<hornsby> Howitzer, from konqueror, media
<tiglionabbit> dunkmaster: there may be a repository for it
<Howitzer> yes
<Howitzer> i only get my HD's, floppy and cd-roms there
<erbel> Howitzer, try using usb mass storage mode on camera. or ptp and hope gphoto supports your camera
<Howitzer> no usb ports
<Howitzer> ehh
<Howitzer> i have no idea
<ocool> hey zusammen
<hornsby> Howitzer, or if you want something nice, digiKam is great tool
<DunkMaster> tiglionabbit: i dont quite get it, my english is not that good
<erbel> Howitzer, what camera?
<ocool> and cu
<Howitzer> isn't there a simple way to access my cam like you would do with a cd? :/
<stevegriff> how long do you think a typical installation of ubuntu on a 64bit machine (amd) will takre?
<Howitzer> Fujifilm FinePix A340
<hornsby> Howitzer, if you use PTP, more chances that it will work
<DunkMaster> Stevegriff: quite fast
<DunkMaster> it took 3 hours to install it on 200MMX machine
<Juhaz> ripok, wait, actually, that's not a python error, that's a bash error. how did you run it?
<erbel> i think fujifilm uses mass storage, it should appear as a removable usb drive
<Howitzer> in the /media/ folder? :/
<hornsby> Howitzer, allow PTP transfer in your cam, connect it to the pc, go to konqueror-> media
<Howitzer> i have 5 usb ports, none show up
<protocolX> how it is UBUNTU as server?
<tiglionabbit> howitzer: lsusb and see if it lists it
<ripok> Juhaz: first I tried it via Torsmo
<Howitzer> and PTP is camera-specific
<hornsby> Howitzer, is the camera in transfer mode ?
<stevegriff> DunkMaster - thx
<DunkMaster> np
<deco> hmm, i installed fluxbox, this is maybe the best workspace for this computer, but when i opened nautilius my fluxbox toolbar disapeared, how can i get it back?
<protocolX> There was one option for choosing the installation type as Server.
<Howitzer> i have no idea, it's my dad's
<ripok> Juhaz: first I tried it via Torsmo ${execi 180 ~/.mailchck.py} and then in commandline ./.mailchk.py. same results
<DunkMaster> Deco, how you installed the fluxbox? you configured anything?
<junkpit> anybody has experience running Ubuntu on VMWare?
<hornsby> maybe should read your manual first
<erbel> Howitzer:  try to tail -f /var/log/messages then plug in the cam
<deco> DunkMaster: with apt-get, i don't think i have configured anything
<DunkMaster> damn
<DunkMaster> me too
<protocolX> 
<DunkMaster> but it shows only my background
<deco> DunkMaster: oh
<DunkMaster> and nothing
<Juhaz> ripok, hmm, it does have a correct "shebang" line so that should work if you didn't remove the first line. try running "python mailchck.py" on command line and see if that works
<DunkMaster> im quite tired of GNOME on slow machine
<deco> DunkMaster: well, i can get menu back if i do ctrl+alt+backspace and login again
* mikaEL` is away: I'm busy
<DunkMaster> Deco: when i login, there is disc activity, but in some time it stops and nothing else happens
<tiglionabbit> I'm going to sleep.  goodnight
<ripok> Juhaz: that works...At least partially. That way it doesn't throw error messages...
<Euan> How do I get XEmacs to use colors in a terminal emulator?
<ripok> Juhaz: why it doesn't work when running script directly?
<Howitzer> hey wait
<Howitzer> i got it partially working
<Howitzer> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 04cb:014b Fuji Photo Film Co., Ltd
<uman> ah, this is much better.
<Juhaz> ripok, there is something weird in that file, the #!/usr/bin/python isn't actually on the first line, although it looks like that way in web browser.
<Howitzer> how the hell do i access it, PTP won't do it either
<uman> holy shit it's almost 4 o'clock AM!!!
<Howitzer> hey bert :D
<uman> I need to get to bed
<Howitzer> ehh
<Juhaz> ripok, open it in text editor and remove the first empty line so that #!... is first line
<uman> oops sorry are we allowed to swear in here?
<Howitzer> its 12:57PM :/
<DunkMaster> sorry for interrupting, but what about my fluxbox?
<DunkMaster> :)
<ripok> Juhaz: Yes, that worked. Thanks!
<Howitzer> duken,
<Howitzer> oops
<Howitzer> DunkMaster, what is the problem
<DunkMaster> its not loading
<DunkMaster> when i login, there is disc activity, but in some time it stops and nothing else happens
<Howitzer> Oo
<DunkMaster> all i can see is my mouse cursor and my background color
<Howitzer> lol
<Howitzer> rightclick
<Howitzer> or try to
<DunkMaster> nothing
<Howitzer> hmm
<DunkMaster> tried already
<Howitzer> ctrl-alt-backspace
<DunkMaster> and what after that?
<uman> ok if I don't go to bed now
<uman> I won't be able to produce any code tomorrow.
<Howitzer> try to login again
<uman> Goodnight all.
<Howitzer> uman, is a pussy :D
<uman> lol
<uman> it's 4 AM
<DunkMaster> will try
<Howitzer> :D
<uman> I wish I were a pussy, I could finger myself!
<Howitzer> 4AM is for wusses
<uman> That would rule.
<uman> Bye all
<DunkMaster> lol
<DunkMaster> c ya
<Howitzer> bb
<DunkMaster> damn
<DunkMaster> but what if it will not work?
<DunkMaster> :D
<Howitzer> ehh
<Howitzer> do you have a login screen?
<DunkMaster> yep
<DunkMaster> i can choose session there
<Howitzer> well
<Howitzer> what other desktops do you have?
<DunkMaster> gnome
<Howitzer> Gnome i suppose?
<DunkMaster> thats all
<Howitzer> well
<Howitzer> work with Gnome then
<DunkMaster> i wanted to use fluxbox as main
<Howitzer> or try Blackbox
<DunkMaster> but gnome is quite slow on this machine
<Howitzer> specs? Oo
<DunkMaster> whats the diff between blackbox and fluxbox
<Howitzer> don't know exactly
<DunkMaster> 200MMX, 48mb ram, 2 mb vga
<DunkMaster> etc
<Howitzer> i thought Fluxbox was based on blackbox
<Howitzer> omg
<Howitzer> i had the same one
<DunkMaster> lol
<Howitzer> only i had 64mb :D
<airox> Hi
<DunkMaster> will try to apt-get blackbox first
<Howitzer> nawh
<Howitzer> try fluxbox once more :D
<DunkMaster> will try
<airox> Is there any way to make Konquerer get faster ? When I enter an URL it takes a while before it loads the page.
<Choubaka> Heh. .P
<Choubaka> 1) Get a faster connection, or 2) Get a faster computer
<airox> Well Firefox does load pages very fast.
<stevegriff> have gnome apps in ubuntu been compiled with --as-needed or not?
<chantry> airox, then use it
<airox> Browsing files is very fast.
<Choubaka> of course.
<Choubaka> the files are local :P
<ChinaCatJones> i have a question, how do I change the user highlight color on the gdm login screen, it currently uses something from the human theme
<DunkMaster> damn
<DunkMaster> just wanted to thank Howitzer
<DunkMaster> lol
<DunkMaster> hopefully brb
<derder> hey all i just installed kubuntu next to mandrake, but can i reach the files in the mandrake folders
<gfxmonk> 'evening...
<gfxmonk> i'm trying to install ubuntu alongside windows: is the install CD able to resise my existing partitions, or do i need something like partition magic to do that first?
<optik> gfxmonk:  I would recommend partition magic for resizing NTFS partitions
<gfxmonk> alrighty, will do
<gfxmonk> also, while i was trying to find the option to resize partitions (in the install process), i came across this dialog, which wouldn't go away weather i selected "go back" or "continue" - I had to reboot :/
<gfxmonk> http://gfxmonk.sysprosoft.com/partition.jpg
<gfxmonk> it came up when i was in the manual partition setup. i selected an existing partition, then selected "size"... and got that
<DunkMaster> woohaaaa
<DunkMaster> blackbox worked
<shovel> anyone here using ifp-gnome or ifp-manager???
<shovel> I can only access the device with either program by running as root (sudo) is there a way around this?
<_Darkness_> I think you can change the access rights of that device...but I am no expert..
<_Darkness_> man chmod
<shovel> I knoe how to change rights with chmod, but I am not sure what that device is?
<_Darkness_> ..I just joined...what was the prog again..?
<shovel> ifp-line
<shovel> its for iriver mp3 player
<_Darkness_> do you connect via usb?
<shovel> yep, but it is not a standard removable media device
<_Darkness_> does usbview see that device?
<m> hi there
<m> i'd like to know how can i set up my own local repos??
<hac> Ubuntu is more optimized than Debian?
<m> i mean i have gateway to the internet and i want this box to download packages and to redistribute them in lan over ethernet from repo localised on this gateway
<_Darkness_> ..anyway, it should be possible to change the access status for the usb device...
<_Darkness_> never did it, but there is an entry in /dev/usb/...  I would just try to change it..
<shovel> just loading usbview now
<shovel> there is no /dev/usb, sorry I am new to ubuntu, I did look for /dev/usb before I asked on here as I expected it to be there but it isn't
<_Darkness_> mhmm...I am using ubuntu, too and I got that device..
<Alfred11> hey all i'm a noob, i just downloaded opera , but how can i install it
<shovel> it does show up in usbview BTW
<_Darkness_> dpkg -i opera*
<_Darkness_> do you have entries like /dev/sd*
<protocolX> Anybody knows how to mount the installation CD during installation. Because installer fails to mount cd automatically.
<protocolX> I am trying to install ubuntu in Pentium MMX 200 Dual processor.
<chrissturm> Alfred11, sudo dpkg -i opera*.deb
<_Darkness_> @Alfred11 only with the *deb package of course
<shovel> LOL found usb it is in /.dev/usb not /dev/usb STRANGE
<Alfred11> thx
<Alfred11> can't i do it  with rightclick, extract here ?
<_Darkness_> no
<nak_bali> sira puniki
<waxhead> nite all
<airox> nite
<shovel> _darkness_ not in /dev they are all in /.dev
<_Darkness_> I got both folders...
<Alfred11> how can i get access to my other mandriva partitions ?
<shovel> I have both folders, but onle tty* in /dev
<_Darkness_> ..wait a second...
<Alfred11> how can i get access to my other mandriva and windows partitions ?
<Seveas> Alfred11, by mounting them
<Alfred11> can you help me please
<shovel> /etc/fstab
<Seveas> Alfred11, in a terminal type sudo fdisk -l and paste the output of that on paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Alfred11> a nederlander
<Seveas> Alfred11, zeker :)
<Seveas> Alfred11, #ubuntu-nl zit er vol mee :)
<Alfred11> aha
<Alfred11> http://pastebin.com/299296
<Alfred11> seveas http://pastebin.com/299296
<Seveas> Alfred11, ok, now type mount (without argument) and paste that too.
<Alfred11> seveas http://pastebin.com/299298
<aramiil> hello all
<aramiil> my third problem of the day :P perhaps the endiest (I hope ^^)
<LokeDK> Is it possible to install ubuntu without net? because I have wireless net.. And I saw while i was installing it under vmware that it was downloading some packages
<Seveas> LokeDK, yes it is
<Seveas> everything you need to install Ubuntu is on the CD
<LokeDK> Oh okay.. why was it downloading some stuff then?
<_Darkness_> @shovel  I think I am not the right to help you as I do not really understand this usb stuff in linux...but I think it could be recognised as sd* of hd* with kernel 2.6....I suggest to google on keywords usb, hotplug, lsmod, dmesg..this should reveal sollutions to simmilar problems...sorry..
<aramiil> I would like to install Apache. I download it, I read "INSTALL" file. Ok, then I launch ./configure --prefix=/usr/local/Apache2 , and it told me: chek for gcc: no , and it stop. Well, ok, I google for gcc, I found some websites, download Gcc and... and i'm lost: what should I do now? :'(
<Alfred11> seveas can you help  me
<_Darkness_> I think people with digital cameras or other "not really standard" hardware face simmilar problems and might have a sollution..
<olimar> Hi all
<olimar> I'm trying to install 3D accel for my ATI X300
<olimar> downloaded and installed the official fglrx module
<bionic> olimar, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<olimar> but when trying fglrxinfo
<olimar> I get:
<olimar>  fglrxinfo
<olimar> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<olimar> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<olimar> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<olimar> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<olimar> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)
<bionic> Hmm, you have Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"
<bionic>  in your xorg.conf?
<shovel> yep thanks _darkness_ googling ATM, seems most ubuntu users have resorted to usinng sudo :-/
<olimar> bionic I followed exactly that page!
<olimar> 1 mn pls
<bionic> olimar, i did that too, and got the same problem you did, i put that option in the ocnfig file, rebooted, and it works like a charm
<olimar> which option bionic?
<bionic> Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"
<bionic> i actually had to reboot, restarting x didnt work, dunno why
<Eudoxus> Hi, is someone awake?
<protocolX> except you :)
<olimar> Ah ok!
<olimar> ok I see
<Eudoxus> I have a Logitech Wheel Mouse. How can I get the wheel to work?
<Eudoxus> So I can scroll pages.
<olimar> Where should I put the option in the xorg file? (which pos.?)
<aramiil> How can I install gcc? I'm lost... :'(
<bionic> ZaxisMapping 4 5 in the config file
<bionic> Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"
<Eudoxus> aramiil: Enter Synaptic Package Manger from System, Administration.
<aramiil> ok
<Eudoxus> Then go to Settings -> Repositories
<Alinux> hello I would like to test my webcam with gnomemeeting...someone can join me?
<aramiil> ok
<Eudoxus> And set it to also see Community maintained packages. that way you can install a way more packages
<Eudoxus> then you go back, search for gcc and install it
<Eudoxus> easy
<Eudoxus> bionic, talking to me?
<aramiil> ok I try ;) thanks a lot
<Alfred11> Seveas swapon: /dev/hdb5: Device or resource busy
<aramiil> ok it works fine! thanks a lot :D another little question: is there a way to use msn's webcam?
<jind> Alfred11, lsof /dev/hda5 to see what's occupies it
<jind> *what
<User68> u.s.a
<Alfred11> lsof: status error on /dev/hda5: No such file or directory
<Alfred11> lsof 4.74
<Alfred11>  latest revision: ftp://lsof.itap.purdue.edu/pub/tools/unix/lsof/
<Alfred11>  latest FAQ: ftp://lsof.itap.purdue.edu/pub/tools/unix/lsof/FAQ
<Alfred11>  latest man page: ftp://lsof.itap.purdue.edu/pub/tools/unix/lsof/lsof_man
<Alfred11>  usage: [-?abhlnNoOPRstUvV]  [+|-c c]  [+|-d s]  [+D D]  [+|-f] 
<Alfred11>  [-F [f] ]  [-g [s] ]  [-i [i] ]  [+|-L [l] ]  [+m [m] ]  [+|-M]  [-o [o] ] 
<Alfred11> [-p s]  [+|-r [t] ]  [-S [t] ]  [-T [t] ]  [-u s]  [+|-w]  [-x [fl] ]  [--]  [names] 
<Alfred11> Use the ``-h'' option to get more help information.
<DunkMaster> hi again
<DunkMaster> how the heck im supposed to run XFce?
<olimar> Hi again! X was not broken BUT
<olimar> fglrx drivers don't seem to work! after reboot my screen was black!
<olimar> on a side note I totally forgot that I have a PCI express bus not an AGP one, as I'm on a laptop
<olimar> so I had to change to ati drivers again!
<Goshawk> what about anjuta 2.0?
<Alinux> someone wants to test gnomemeeting with me?
<Kingmilo> hi guys
<Kingmilo> i need to install xmame 0.96 but i need a repositrie with that latest build. The current one i have only has xmame 0.89 . anyone know of another rep that i can add to get the latest xmame? :)
<Alfred11> how can i get access to my other mandriva and windows partitions ?
<Goshawk> Alinux, if you want we can test
<Goshawk> Alinux, pvt?
<paul0> i can use debian apt sources in ubuntu?
<DunkMaster> how im supposed to run XFce?
<DunkMaster> i installed it
<eni_> paul0, you can for most of the packages. but some might have problems.
<eni_> DunkMaster, when you logout you have to choose xfce in the login manager
<paul0> thanks eni_
<Kingmilo> guys, can someone give me a apt source for the latest even unstable sources please?
<DunkMaster> Eni_: it wasnt there
<paul0> debian testing is compatible with ubuntu 5.04?
<eni_> DunkMaster, do you use gdm ?
<DunkMaster> gdm?
<Shish> Kingmilo: I use --> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy main restricted universe multiverse
<eni_> yeah : DunkMaster
<eni_> the gnome thing
<DunkMaster> oh, GNOME
<DunkMaster> yea
<Kingmilo> thanks Shish :)
<hac> How I Can Burn a Iso with Graveman??
<chantry> lol
<dunkmaster_> sorry
<dunkmaster_> was cut off
<`egg> ?
<dunkmaster_> Eni_: what was the command?
<eni_> which one
<eni_> you have to create a .xsession file
<eni_> cd /home/dunkmaster
<dunkmaster_> the last one you gave me
<eni_> gedit .xsession
<eni_> and you have to type there the name of the xfce session
<eni_> im not sure what it is . . . it might be xfce
<dunkmaster_> when i typed xfce, it turned it on
<eni_> ok
<eni_> type in the document xfce
<eni_> and save that.
<dunkmaster_> but im on FVWM atm
<dunkmaster_> saved it
<dunkmaster_> now what?
<`egg> zZzZ
<eni_> youll have a terminal that asks for
<eni_> username
<eni_> password
<eni_> and than you have to type startx.
<dunkmaster_> okay
<eni_> there wont be a login manager
<dunkmaster_> and it will start in xfce?
<eni_> now you have to edit the /etc/inittab
<Alinux> can I test my gnomemeeting with someone?
<dunkmaster_> what do i edit there?
<eni_> become root, gedit /etc/inittab. and find this line id:5:initdefault: and make it id:3:initdefault:  [the 5 to 3] 
<geko> guys wich mp3 player do you use?
<geko> in kde i used amarok
<eni_> geko : xmms, and beep-media-player
<airox> xmms over here
<dunkmaster_> Eni_: id:2:initdefault: thats what there is
<dunkmaster_> id:5:initdefault: is not there
<eni_> change that to 3.
<peter2> dooglus, you are here everyday ?
<peter2> what editor does one recommend when I have to work from terminal ?
<airox> peter2: vim ?
<eni_> peter2, nano
<peter2> yeah VIM, but it seems quite difficult
<n3C> so?
<n3C> what should i download to install xfce?
<peter2> is nano standard ?
<n3C> any1 can tell me?
<ywwg> Hello to the gigantic ubuntu irc channel
<`egg> ?
<ywwg> I just restored a system from backup, is there a way to make sure the packages as listed in the database match the files that are actually installed?
<eni_> n3C, as root. apt-get install xfce.
<n3C> anything else?
<n3C> any librarys, panels?
<n3C> or something?
<ferry> alloooooooooooo
<paul0> W: GPG error: http://ftp.br.debian.org testing Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F1D53D8C4F368D5D
<paul0> W: GPG error: http://ftp.br.debian.org testing/non-US Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY B629A24C38C6029A
<ferry> aaalo
<Nige> ello
<petrf> #betas-xdcc
<paul0> i can't use debian testing sources =/
<n3C> apt-get install xfce4
<n3C> or
<n3C> apt-get install xfce
<n3C> ?
<eni_> apt-cache search xfce
<eni_> and find out. than
<mmport80> hi guys, i have a sound problem after installing hoary (fresh install)
<mmport80> my chipset (SiS SI7012 C-Media CMI9761) is listed as working in the ubuntu documentation
<`egg> (alsa,oss...)
<DunkMaster> damn
<mmport80> master pcm cd etc. aren't muted
<mmport80> - as seen thru alsamixer
<`egg> VIA LOL
<GazaM> Can anybody here open up audacity or another oss app while playing music?
<Alinux> howto add to firestarter a new UDP port...I see there is only TCP port adding possibility :(
<mmport80> Via? - sis
<erbel> GazaM:  i have to use a sound server
<GazaM> How do you set it up erbel?
<erbel> GazaM:  i use esd
<GazaM> I have followed guides on ubuntuforums, but still I can't use oss at the same time as alsa
<bionic> No c compiler in ubuntu 5.04?
<bionic> configure:2293: checking for gcc
<bionic> configure:2322: result: no
<bionic> configure:2373: checking for cc
<bionic> configure:2402: result: no
<bionic> configure:2415: checking for cc
<bionic> configure:2461: result: no
<bionic> configure:2514: checking for cl
<bionic> configure:2543: result: no
<bionic> configure:2557: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<bionic> sorry for the spam.
* mode/#ubuntu [+q bionic!*@*]  by Seveas
<mmport80> install build-essentials
<tritium> bionic, please don't paste.  Install build-essential
<tritium> (no "s" at the end)
* mode/#ubuntu [-q bionic!*@*]  by Seveas
<erbel> GazaM:  try looking for esddsp
<bionic> Sorry, thanks.
<Seveas> bionic, use paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Seveas> but DO NOT paste in here
<_Darkness_> @mmport80 do you have onboard sound ? disable it if you use a soundcard and try again
<EgilOfBorg> hello, I need to install the php4-gd package, but cant find a place to get it from. Can somebody help out (it should be a ftp server)
<Fitzsimmons> I have two sound cards.  How do I choose which one to use?
<Seveas> EgilOfBorg, it is in the ubuntu repositories
<DunkMaster> anyone using login manager?
<inc595> anyone know the string to use to have xine auto run instead totem for dvd.. i know i need to edit the removable drives and media preferences
<Seveas> in the universe section iirc
<GazaM> erbel, it doesn't show up in synaptic
<DunkMaster> id like to add XFCE there
<m0rphx> ah, xcursor1 broke my firefox under breezy
<EgilOfBorg> Seveas, which?
<EgilOfBorg> its a server installation
<Seveas> php4-gd
<mmport80> _Darkeness_ yeh i'm using onboard sound, but may try getting a sounds card if the worse comes to the worst
<EgilOfBorg> yep, but witch repositoriy?
<Seveas> standard ubuntu repository
<DaBlade> Hello
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<EgilOfBorg> how do I make it available? apt whines about it not being avail able,
<Fitzsimmons> how do I choose which sound card to use?
<m0rphx> inc595: gnome-volume-properties
<Seveas> EgilOfBorg, enable universe
<DaBlade> How do I disable specific services from running on startup?
<Seveas> EgilOfBorg: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<tritium> DaBlade, with update-rc.d
<EgilOfBorg> ahh thanks
<DaBlade> ok thanks
<Seveas> DaBlade, update-rc.d -f SERVICE_NAME remove
<DaBlade> I wanna see a list of services too, because there are many things I wanna disable
<inc595> m0rphx, I had it running before and someone gave me the string and the day after my install got hosed so i lost it
<DaBlade> Tor...icecast server...clam..
<Seveas> DaBlade, ls /rc2.d/S*
<DaBlade> everything as sudo?
<tritium> yes
<inc595> i know it's something like xine --autorun -- something
<DaBlade> ok thanks
<Seveas> the ls can be done as normal user
<DaBlade> dablade@LinuxP2P:~$ ls /rc2.d/S*
<DaBlade> ls: /rc2.d/S*: No such file or directory
<DunkMaster> well? please
<Seveas> DaBlade, ls /etc/rc2.d/S*
<DaBlade> ah
<DaBlade> thanks
<DaBlade> ok, so do I just remove the name or the S20 before it?
<Seveas> DaBlade, no
<DaBlade> no what?
<Seveas> for each service you want to disable, you type sudo update-rc.d -f SERVICE_NAME remove
<Seveas> like update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<DaBlade> the ones I wanna remove are /etc/rc2.d/S20clamav-freshclam, /etc/rc2.d/S20zope, /etc/rc2.d/S20tor
<DaBlade> ah ok
<geko> guys package files are removed after installation?
<Seveas> geko, no
<Seveas> apt-get clean removes them
<Seveas> and apt-get clean is run by cron
<DaBlade> just a question
<Seveas> so they will be removed at certain times
<geko> it's better to remove
<DaBlade> I'm on ADSL
<DaBlade> does ppp need to be running?
<geko> or let it do by cron?
<DunkMaster> Seveas: how can i boot into XFCE?
<Seveas> geko, if your free harddrive space is low, remove them yourself :)
<Seveas> DunkMaster, aptitude install xfce4 and choose xfce from the session list in GDM
<bionic> Are there any ubuntu java packages?
<DunkMaster> not there Seveas
<Seveas> bionic, not officially
<DunkMaster> it is installed
<DunkMaster> i can run it under other WM
<Seveas> DunkMaster, have you installed the xfce4 metapackage?
<inc595> ok got it working
<DunkMaster> using terminal
<DunkMaster> metapackage?
<tritium> bionic, use java-package to build your own jre .deb from Sun's installer
<DunkMaster> i installed that apt-get did
<Seveas> DunkMaster, then you should see 'xfce session' when you hit the session button in GDM
<DunkMaster> but
<DunkMaster> what is the package name?
<Seveas> as i said
<Seveas> xfce4
<DunkMaster> okay
<DunkMaster> will try
<DunkMaster> omg
<DunkMaster> its big
<Seveas> duh...
<DunkMaster> lol
<DunkMaster> i just downloaded and installed XFCE
<DunkMaster> in apt-get
<DunkMaster> i hope it will work this time
<DunkMaster> brb, foog
<DunkMaster> *food
<Kingmilo> anyone use xmame here?
<Deep6> Kingmilo, I do but not on ubuntu
<DunkMaster> what us xmame?
<randabis> google
<Kingmilo> Deep, yea i cant get the latest version, gentoo i do, but ubuntu i cant find sources that will supply the latest version of xmame
<Kingmilo> xmame is for playing old skool atari etc games on ur linux distro, it's like an emulator
<Kingmilo> gxmame is hte gui for xmame
<Kingmilo> works brilliantly, but unfortunately i cant get the latest ver. installed on ubuntu
<DaBlade> Hello?
* tritium waves
<DaBlade> I asked if I needed a process called "ppp" to autostart when I'm on a LAN connected to ADSL
<DunkMaster> okay
<DaBlade> I don't know for sure, but I don't think it's neccessary to have it run
<Kingmilo> it's amazing how many ppl actually read what u type but dont answer. Imagine everyone answered at once, what mayhem, but at least someone might be able to help me lol :)
<Kingmilo> DaBlade, no you dont. ppp is mainly for dial-up ... id u use ur LAN then no
<tritium> Kingmilo, you can't assume that everyone that reads what you type has an answer for you
<DaBlade> Ok, I'll remove it from startup then
<Kingmilo> tritium, of course not, but i could ask a very generic question that could apply to most and then that would be chaos, i was just being silly. Example: whats everyones real name, or where does everyone live. :P
<tritium> DaBlade, that script doesn't run anyway, unless you've configured a ppp connection to start at boot
<DaBlade> ah
<Kingmilo> tritium, could you help me with installing the latest version of xmame. I need to find sources that have it, so far everything i have tried only has the older version? :)
<tritium> Kingmilo, what's the latest version?
<DunkMaster> Seveas
<Kingmilo> tritium, 0.96
<Seveas> c'est moi
<DaBlade> thanks for the help people. Adios
<DunkMaster> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/x/xfce4-panel/xfce4-panel_4.2.1.1-1ubuntu1_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<DunkMaster> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<Kingmilo> cheers DaBlade
<tritium> Kingmilo, I'm only aware of the version 0.86-1 packages in multiverse
<DunkMaster> :(
<Seveas> DunkMaster, look at the topic
<DunkMaster> sorry
<Seveas> DunkMaster: To switch to a working mirror type the following:  sudo sed -e 's/us.archive/archive/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update
<DunkMaster> then retry to download it again?
<Kingmilo> tritium, yes, but i have the latest version installed on my gentoo machine. :/
<Kingmilo> tritium, http://x.mame.net/
<Kingmilo> tritium, there must be some place that provides it, what about the deb sources? :)
<tritium> Kingmilo, if you absolutely need the latest version, why not build it from source?
<Seveas> DunkMaster, yes
<Kingmilo> tritium, i did try building from source, it was my first option, not succesfull lol. So now im opting for searching for the binary from a precompiled source :)
<DunkMaster> ok
<tritium> Kingmilo, looks like you'll have to figure out what's preventing you from building from source if you want 0.97
<DunkMaster> yay, installing
<digip1mp> what file do I need to edit so that my package lists are downloaded successfully.  I had previously switched to an alternative archive when the us.archive.ubuntu server was down
<tritium> digip1mp, /etc/apt/sources.list
<digip1mp> ah
<digip1mp> thanks
<kris> what
<kris> ????
<DunkMaster> brb
<ryanomalley_> hey
<ryanomalley_> I by accidently deleted where minimized applications are in GNOME
<ryanomalley_> whats it called?
<ryanomalley_> If I want to add it to the panel again
<tritium> Guess he didn't want to wait around for an answer...
<JohnMurdoch> heh
<Seveas> :)
<_kaz> anyone know of any cross-platform (windows & ubuntu) encryption software ?
<JohnMurdoch> _kaz, gnupg?
<Kamping_Kaiser> gpg?
<_kaz> does it support secure containers and stuff?
<m0rphx> bestcrypt perhaps
<Seveas> gnupg is a simple encryption/signing system
<_kaz> bestcrypt is commercial/closed source no?
<m0rphx> it's free, but not open source, at least under windows, imho
<_kaz> I have a smartcard I want to encrypt & be able to read on both OS's
<Hoxzer> How ubuntu should wor as a shell?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm.?
<Hoxzer> *work
<Kamping_Kaiser> i don't understand, sorry....
<tritium> Hoxzer, it provides many shells, including bash
<Hoxzer> well I like to use irssi via putty
<XMage> hi all. any hints on disabling the VESA frame buffer on boot ?
<mvirkkil> How can I find what package to install to get a certani .h file?
<tritium> XMage, did you try "nofb" ?
<XMage> mvirkkil, what .h file do you need? I'm guessing you're recompiling your kernel or something ?
<XMage> tritium, is that in grub's menu.lst ... ? let me look ...
<tritium> XMage, no, it's a kernel boot parameter
<mvirkkil> XMage: No, it's a development header file. Called gphoto2-port.h
<umarmung> mvirkkil: you can install/use apt-file
<mvirkkil> umarmung: apt-file was just what I was looking for.
<mvirkkil> umarmung: I just couldn't remember what it was called :)
<Matthew_I> is there a problem with ubuntu's wpasupplicant package?
<Kingmilo> tritium, forgive me for being persistent, but i cant really come to grasps with the apt package managment tool, i find gentoo's emerge far better. There should be a section or a reposotorie (sp), that you add that will update your packages with the latest versions be it stable or not. Maybe i just have lots to learn about debians apt get :)
<Matthew_I> apt is telling me there is an md5sum mismatch
<Kingmilo> in simple SA terms, apt get is not "lekker" :P
<tritium> Kingmilo, you add repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list.  The problem in your case with xmame, is that nobody has packaged the latest version.
<tritium> lekker?
<chrissturm> kingmilo: life is too short to run gentoo
<mvirkkil> Anyone care to confirm a bug: apt-file needs curl to run 'apt-file update' but doesn't recommend or suggest curl.
<Kingmilo> chrissturm, we cant have distro wars here lol, linux is the real winner. But i must say that ur comment sounds like it is coming from someone who has never got it working, no offence :P
<Kingmilo> tritium, how can you be sure that not one person has the latest version packed? There must be some place, surely debian have the latest?
<tritium> Kingmilo, this has nothing to do with emerge vs. apt-get
<chrissturm> kingmilo, i dont like distro wars either, but i found that one really funny, especially for people who used gentoo for some time
<Kingmilo> tritium, maybe backports
<Revelation> *bbl* installering av linux kernel :O
<tritium> Kingmilo, maybe, but that's not an official repo
<Kingmilo> chrissturm, yes it is funny i must admit lol :)
<tritium> Kingmilo, I never said I was sure about that.  What I am sure about is that the xmame website doesn't list any .deb repositories, I don't play games, and I'm only familiar with those packages that are in official ubuntu repositories.
<chrissturm> kingmilo: most of my uptime i had emerge running :)
<Kingmilo> tritium, i think ive surpassed "official", at this stage :) All i want to know is if it is possible, and if it is i would like a little assistance as i am fairly new. I grasp the nano .sources file, thats not a prob :)
<Kingmilo> lol chrissturm :P
<tritium> Kingmilo, if you're aware of a repository that has a newer package, add it to your sources.list, then.
<Kingmilo> tritium, ok, thanks for helping anyways, ill give it a try and let you know if anyone likes :)
<chrissturm> kingmilo: i would just compile xmame from source
<tritium> that's what I told him...
<_kevin> is there a keyboard shortcut to taking a screenshot while doing something
<Kingmilo> chrissturm, that was my first option guys, it didnt work out. My knowledge and time is limited in that regard 'ironically so' :P
<tritium> _kevin, PrintScreen
<_kevin> ohh yea
<_kevin> forgot aboutt hat one
<_linuxAS_> hi
<chrissturm> what error did you get?
<tritium> _kevin, and Alt-PrintScrn to take a shot of a window
<chrissturm> kingmilo: compiling from source is really easy once you grasp some basics. i can help you getting started
<tritium> Kingmilo, I thought gentoo folks compiled stuff all the time ;)
<chrissturm> tritium: they do without knowing how to
<Kingmilo> tritium, lol, no need to get silly :) emerge does the compiling :P
<Seveas> chrissturm, and that exactly is the bad thing about newbies using gentoo :)
<tritium> Kingmilo, you likely had a missilng library
<chrissturm> gentoo is for people wanting a job at microsoft
<chrissturm> ok, sorry
<Kingmilo> chrissturm, i know the basics | configure | make | make install | also i setup my CFLAGS and so forth, but make is failing on building sounds.c :/
<tritium> ooh, careful, drobbins was in here last night ;)
<Seveas> chrissturm is looking for a kick :p
<chrissturm> i thought that one was pretty funny too :)
<tritium> Kingmilo, make sure you find out what libraries it needs to compile, and then make sure you've got them installed
<chrissturm> kingmilo: probably you have some -dev package missing
<chrissturm> Kingmilo, did you get an error from ./configure ?
<caonex> i was trying to install ubuntu from knoppix becase of no possible other way and when i rebooted i the boot process stopped configuring a scsi cd. I try it with it and without any scsis at all, booting ubuntu, but still tried to configure it with no hardware whatsoever, any ideas on how to get around this?
<tritium> caonex, no possible other way?
<prego> On hoary, with gnome, the first time I use the gnome-menu it takes ages to pop up. Is there any way to have it loading in background while gnome starting up?
<chrissturm> canonex: how did you do it? debootstrap?
<caonex> tritium, well no burner and only a knoppix live cd, ?
<caonex> chrissturm, yes that is what i did, why?
<AlwaysModest> anyone using ubuntu ppc?
<tritium> AlwaysModest, yep
<AlwaysModest> tritium: with bootx?
<tritium> AlwaysModest, no, yaboot
<chrissturm> caonex: i just read about it some time ago and always wanted to try it.
<zhukov> hello everyone
<caonex> chrissturm, i have tried it twice, the first one did work with only sata, now this time, i guess i will have to restart the installation again
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<AlwaysModest> tritium: i'm trying to get ubuntu on my beige g3 and i got the first part of configuring bootx down and installing the system, but now i can't boot into the system i just installed
<caonex> chrissturm, for some reason it is stopping the boot process at the scsi detection
<justin> AlwaysModest: why not
<chrissturm> caonex: maybe you have some knoppix parts left
<AlwaysModest> justin: i know i have to get the kernel from the new system onto bootx... but i can't find it
<justin> AlwaysModest: /boot/
<AlwaysModest> justin: can i do that from os9?
<tritium> AlwaysModest, sorry, I'm not familiar with bootx
<justin> AlwaysModest: doubt it, unless it is on the cd somewhere too
<geko> hi to all
<`egg> hi geco
<justin> AlwaysModest: should be able to boot the installer again and use that to copy the image to os9
<geko> guys how can i remove cups and samba ?
<goye2cz> hello again, just connected my digital camera to my computer running ubuntu. I've downloaded my jpgs and pgs, but am unable to view the mpgs. Any help?
<geko> is it ok from synaptic?
<tritium> geko, "sudo apt-get remove <packagename>" (can also use the --purge option)
<AlwaysModest> justin: go back to the installer?
<goye2cz> also, any good program to manage many pictures?
<caonex> chrissturm, i doubt it because i installed from live cd and when i reboot all that is gone. Basically, it is in the ram.
<tritium> geko, yes, you can use synaptic if you prefer
<chrissturm> caonex: right
<caonex> chrissturm, i installed in a chrooted environment, as well.
<goye2cz> sorry, that should be jpgs and mpgs
<chrissturm> my bad
<caonex> chrissturm, no bad. It is ok, dude.
<Morten^Toft> goye2cz, have you tried vlc for the mpgs ?
<chrissturm> :)
<_magog_> vlc is great
<caonex> chrissturm, is not like you left me in the floor and said: "my bad"
<caonex> ;)
<chrissturm> hehe
<geko> tritium, it will also remove it from services?
<_magog_> you dont even need to get all those avi codecs when u use vlc
<justin> AlwaysModest: http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/powerpc/install
<goye2cz> Morten^Toft: no I haven't, how do I come up with that?
<justin> AlwaysModest: read section 7.1.1
<Dyllan> nice :/
<AlwaysModest> cool ok
<`egg> yea linux 2.6.12 is out
<Morten^Toft> goye2cz, sudo apt-get install vlc
<geko> i wanna just see the services ubuntu start
<justin> AlwaysModest: If you use BootX to boot into the installed system....
<Kingmilo> ahh :)
<tritium> geko, yes, the initscripts are contained in the packages, and will be removed.  Hence, the services will be stopped.
<geko> tritium, and just for stop them?
<geko> is there a tool to see wich services are running?
<tritium> geko, do you want to uninstall, or just stop them?  Permanently, or temporarily?
<AlwaysModest> justin: thanks :)
<goye2cz> Morten^Toft: any idea how I find out how much disk space I have remaining?
<geko> for now just stop them
<geko> but i don't know wich services are runnign
<DunkMaster> yay
<Morten^Toft> goye2cz, you can check in the file manager
<DunkMaster> XFCe worked
<Morten^Toft> goye2cz, i don't know of any commandline way to do it (but i'm sure one exists)
<DunkMaster> thank you very much Seveas
<chrissturm> how can i use gnome volume manager when running xfce? or has xfce its own automounter?
<DunkMaster> now another problem
<tritium> goye2cz, df -h
<DunkMaster> where can i change the keyboard layout?
<caonex> can one use smart boot manager to install from an iso image?
<tritium> goye2cz, du -h is also nice (disk usage, rather than disk free, in this case)
<Kamping_Kaiser> caonex, probably
<chrissturm> caonex: you could install from the iso with vmware
<DunkMaster> please
<DunkMaster> where can i change the keyboard layout?
<goye2cz> all three ways did the job. thanks.
<Morten^Toft> goye2cz, np
<tritium> goye2cz, :)
<chrissturm> DunkMaster, system/preferences/keyboard
<DunkMaster> oh
<DunkMaster> there
<DunkMaster> damn im dumb
<Kamping_Kaiser> chrissturm beat me there :P
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<AlwaysModest> justin: still nothing
<justin> AlwaysModest: what does that mean
<caonex> chrissturm, but that would be within the emulated environment, i do not want that, and besides i do not have any os working at the moment.
<AlwaysModest> justin: well i set the root device to /dev/hdc8 which is what it should be but at a point it just tells me the "root=" is wrong.... which it shouldnt be
<caonex> Kamping_Kaiser, you know where the manpage for it is?
<goye2cz> I'm very used to using XP. Is there any way I can browse my pictures very easily in ubuntu?
<chrissturm> caonex: but with linux you could install in an emultated env, and then boot in a native env
<chrissturm> caonex, but if you have no OS running, it wont work :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> caonex, not off the top of my head
<chrissturm> caonex: the easiest way would be to go somewhere and burn that cd :)
<DunkMaster> chrissturm: there is no preferences in System, either keyboard
<justin> AlwaysModest: do you see a 'Partition check' and then some stuff?
<chrissturm> DunkMaster, in the menu at the top, there's system
<caonex> chrissturm, yeah i know but my dad has to do it, since he is far away from me
<chrissturm> DunkMaster, and in system theres preferences
<DunkMaster> i remember i changed it from somewhere in GNOME, but i cant seem to find it now on XFCE
<AlwaysModest> justin: not from bootx
<justin> AlwaysModest: no, before it stops booting.
<AlwaysModest> justin: there is something at the way end of the installation that i should've written down, about the boot loader.... might just see if i can find that again
<chrissturm> DunkMaster, ah, xfce.
<AlwaysModest> justin: not that i saw
<chrissturm> DunkMaster, then i dont know
<DunkMaster> :(
<DunkMaster> i need my estonian layout back
<Kingmilo> can you guys explain to me what "pool" in ubuntu is? like /ubuntu/pool
<justin> Kingmilo: pool. n. 3: an organization of people or resources that can be shared;
<Kingmilo> thanks justin , very insighful, you must be from SA urself.
<chrissturm> someone should do a gnome browser based on webkit
<HolyBastard> hey what advantage has ubuntu over lets say debian?
<chrissturm> HolyBastard, shorter release cycles
* AlwaysModest seconds what chrissturm says
<HolyBastard> ok apart of that its pretty similar?
<Kingmilo> HolyBastard, and you get local South African support, SA guys are great at supporting, i just love their willingness to help and share knowledge, and there's absolutely no competition to be smarter or better than they next person, unlike offshore people *pppft* NOT :)
<chrissturm> HolyBastard, its better suited for desktop use. ==> that doenst mean its not suited for server use
<AlwaysModest> holybastard: well i'm pretty sure debian comes with both kde and gnome
<chrissturm> ha, i cant start any apps because breezy xcursor is broken. a shame that i have no webbrowser open right now :(
<dockane> i am going to re-set up my whole system and add a raid0 to  the promise fasttrak 133 onboard. do i have to take care of anything before installing ubuntu ?
<justin> chrissturm: why do you need the cursor to start an app?
<AlwaysModest> my i386 system won't install/boot from cd :-/
<jeff25> AlwaysModest: does your system have a network card?
<jeff25> AlwaysModest: sometimes you can pxeboot install
<AlwaysModest> jeff25: yes
<chrissturm> jsutin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libXcursor.so.1: undefined symbol: XCursorCursorsDestroy
<AlwaysModest> jeff25: do you think thats why its hanging?
<jeff25> AlwaysModest: search google for pxeboot install ubuntu and you should get a link to a guide
<jeff25> AlwaysModest: I don't know
<justin> chrissturm: do you mean that X is broken completely?
<chrissturm> in breezy right now, yes
<chrissturm> justin: it works perfectly, but it  cant start apps
* chrissturm is running X right now
<chrissturm> justin, there's also already a fixed package
<chrissturm> justin, works again :)
<Kingmilo> what are /ubuntu/indices ??
<Kingmilo> i can see the latest version of xmame in the /ubuntu/pool how would i tell apt get to use the latest version? There has to be a way
<apache123> why does my xserver die after i upgrade the kernel?....i have the nvidia binary drivers installed
<apache123> no screens found error
<Kamping_Kaiser> did you install binaries from nVIDIA?
<apache123> no using apt
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. not sure, the ones from nVIDIA are kernel specific,
<justin> Kingmilo: what version would that be?
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure about apt-d in ones
<apache123> i think the kernel driver is missing in the new kernel.....
<apache123> how do i re-insert it
<Kingmilo> justin, xmame 0.96
<Kamping_Kaiser> kernel driver is missing?
<justin> apache123: 1. no screens found is not the actual error, it is just the last message you looked at. 2. you need to install the linux-restricted-modules package corresponding to the new kernel you installed
<justin> Kingmilo: where are you seeing 0.96?
<justin> oh, i see
<chrissturm> who said that linux-2.6.12 was out?
<digip1mp> ok, after installing ubuntu, I did that new user script found in the forums.  now, because of the script, there are packages on my system that the update manager ignores.  I am told to use the synaptic package manager to do a smart update
<tomd84> hey?
<tomd84> can i ask a question?
<digip1mp> is there anything bad about the samrt update?
<justin> tomd84: 'can i ask a question?' is a question
<Kamping_Kaiser> digip1mp, no, why?
<tomd84> lol
<tomd84> okay
<Kamping_Kaiser> and not a helpfull one ;D
<tomd84> Im trying out linux for the first time and i want to learn how to use it, ive installed it on a dual boot, but the computer its installed on is connected to the network by wireless
<tomd84> How can i get the wireless card to work
<Kamping_Kaiser> digip1mp, so the answer is "smart update is fine"
<Seveas> tomd84, that depends on the card and the encryption you use
<digip1mp> Kamping_Kaiser: I was wondering if it would break links between applications installed by the script manually...
<Kamping_Kaiser> digip1mp, its supposed to not do that,
<tomd84> Seveas, its a D-Link with 64bit encyrption
<Kamping_Kaiser> because its smart :D . lets hope
<Matthew_W> Guys, if any of you know anything about battery issues, could you add references, or help me with http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=11798  ... :D
<Seveas> tomd84, do you happen to know the chipset?
<Kingmilo> justin, i have 0.86 installed, but the latest version of xmame available is version 0.96 i can see that version in: http://ftp.ankara.edu.tr/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/x/xmame/
<tomd84> novaflare, is there anyway i can find out?
<digip1mp> also, when i try to update package lists, I get a bunch of 'failed' from that ftp2.caliu.info server...
<Seveas> Kingmilo, that version is only available in Breezy
<tomd84> No is there anyway i can find out?
<Seveas> tomd84, well, since it's a D-Link i guess you need ndiswrapper anyway
<Seveas> tomd84, see wiki.ubuntu.com/NdisWrapperHowTO
<digip1mp> some of the lists from that server download sucessfully, but others fail
<Matthew_W> Additionally, I only get about 1.3 hours battery life!  Is there ANY way to extend that at all?
<chrissturm> kingmilo: if you want to install all stuff neccesary to build from source, do "sudo apt-get build-dep xmame"
<tomd84> okay tha nks :)
<tomd84> what one do i want "FrNdiswrapperhowto" or "setupndiswrapperhowto"
<devil> hello everyone ,i am new here
<Seveas> tomd84, the latter
<Seveas> devil, welcome!
<tomd84> heh
<tomd84> what one is that?
<devil> thx
<Seveas> tomd84, the setupndis....
<Seveas> the other one is a french translation :)
<tomd84> ahh okay
<tomd84> lol
<devil> i have a simple question
<Seveas> devil, just ask it then..
<devil> when i install mplayerplug-in
<devil> sorry i must go now see you
<Seveas> lol :)
<chrissturm> hehe
<yonil> Q: a bit unrelated... is there a way using ubuntu to check what motherboard have i got ? (sdram or rdram) :S
<macarthy> hi all, is there a dev channel?
<Seveas> macarthy, yes
<Seveas> #ubuntu-devel
<macarthy> thanks
<yonil> anyone knows ?
<Seveas> yonil, sudo lshw | less
<digip1mp> when i try to update package lists, I get a bunch of 'failed' from that ftp2.caliu.info server...  some of the lists from that server download sucessfully, but others fail.  also, when I do a synaptic smart update, I am getting md5sum errors from us.archive.ubuntu for two packages...  will I have to continue to constantly manipulate my apt.sources file to update my system over time?  this is annoying.
<Seveas> and look for the memory
<Seveas> digip1mp, dunno about the caliu, but look at the topic for the us.archive
<Seveas> and for backports, you'f better use the mirrormax mirror
<Kingmilo> Seveas, so if i add this to my sources.list could i get the latest version? : http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy multiverse
<Kingmilo> ?
<Seveas> Kingmilo, DO NOT do that
<Kingmilo> lol
<Seveas> breezy is very unstable and mixing breezy and hoary is NOT possible
<digip1mp> Seveas: I saw it - I am just wondering if these problems will continue
<Seveas> digip1mp, ENOIDEA
* Kingmilo backs down
<isengard> hi
<Seveas> hi
<isengard> a dont speak english very well
<isengard> but a had e problem with firefox
<isengard> the error is this
<isengard> isengard@darkstar:~ $ mozilla-firefox
<isengard> The program 'Gecko' received an X Window System error.
<isengard> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<isengard> The error was 'BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)'.
<isengard>   (Details: serial 104 error_code 8 request_code 149 minor_code 3)
<isengard>   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
<isengard>    that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
<isengard>    To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
<isengard>    option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
<isengard>    backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
<Seveas> isengard, do not paste in here please
<isengard> yea a now
<Trixsey> I need major help
<Seveas> isengard, does that happen every time you run firefox?
<Trixsey> 1) Experiencing major system instabolity in ubuntu
<isengard> but some one can help me
<Seveas> isengard, and do you run the ubuntu version of firefox?
<isengard> no im upgrade my kernel 2.6.10-5 i386 to 2.6.10-5 K7
<Trixsey> 2) Rebooted the computer after a bug, now the resolution is 640*480 and I cant change back
<isengard> and firefox can creazy
<Seveas> Trixsey, describe 'major instability'
<jacquesmerde> question: if there is a bug in hoary which is giving me the poos, what are the odds that dist-upgrading to breezy will exorcise that demon?
<Matthew_W> Where is a CD burner usually mounted?
<Seveas> breezy is unstable...
<Matthew_W> Because I don't know what dev to pick
<chrissturm> jacquesmerde, you will end up with many othre demons
<Seveas> Matthew_W, /dev/hdc (secondary master) or /dev/hdd (secondary slave)
<chrissturm> jacquesmerde, best thing would be to post about the bug on the users list, and submit a bugzilla issue
<Matthew_W> Seveas: not /media/cdrom0 ?
<Seveas> Trixsey: To find out ho you can change your dispplay's resolution, go to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Seveas> Matthew_W, those are the mointpoints, not the devices
<Seveas>  /media/cdrom0 and /media/cdrom1
<Matthew_W> Seveas:  are you familiar with cdrotoaster?
<Matthew_W> cdrtoaster*?
<Seveas> Matthew_W, no
<digip1mp> anyone got a better server than "deb ftp://ftp2.caliu.info/backports/ hoary-backports" for backports?
<liwen[CHN] > hello
<Seveas> digip1mp, use the mirrormax server
<liwen[CHN] > i got a big trouble
<Matthew_W> Seveas:  Good reccomendation on a program to burn a .iso under ubuntu?
<isengard> Seveas any idea about firefox?
<Seveas> see backports.ubuntuforums.org/url.php
<Matthew_W> Seveas:  or .bin .cue
<Seveas> isengard, maybe, if you answer my questions...
<chrissturm> Matthew_W, right click the iso, select "burn"
<Trixsey> Seveas, you know why its so damn buggy for me?
<liwen[CHN] > someone help me
<Seveas> liwen[CHN] , we cannot help you if you don't tell us the problem...
<spiderworm> anybody recommend an ftp GUI client that handles sftp?
<isengard> Seveas: im answer yor questions
<Seveas> Matthew_W, gnomebaker, graveman, k3b...
<jacquesmerde> chrissturm: are there really THAT meany breezy demons? i'm not really a power user, so i presume most demons would go unnoticed
<liwen[CHN] > ok thx,the trouble is
<Seveas> isengard you did not answer my questions...
<isengard> Seveas: no im upgrade my kernel 2.6.10-5 i386 to 2.6.10-5 K7 and firefox can creazy
<chrissturm> jacquesmerde, breezy is only for power users right now. basic stuff breaks
<reka> spiderworm: gftp maybe?
<Seveas> isengard, i cannot understand that....
<Matthew_W> Thanks.
<spiderworm> eh, i'll try it, thanx
<Seveas> isengard, maybe you should go to a localized channel...
<liwen[CHN] > when i use synaptic install any thing . give me a erro message
<liwen[CHN] > like this
<jacquesmerde> chrissturm: damn. how long til breezy is ready for mass consumption? i dont want to hiatus back to archlinux for TOO long...
<Seveas> spiderworm, places -> connect to server :)
<liwen[CHN] > E: /var/cache/apt/archives/3dchess_0.8.1-11_i386.deb:  files list file for package `liba52-0.7.4' is missing final newline
<chrissturm> jacquesmerde, tell us about your bug
<Seveas> liwen[CHN] , can you paste your sources.list on paste.ubuntulinux.nl please
<spiderworm> Seveas: huh?
<isengard> Seveas: in the channel ubuntu-es dont have any idea what is wrong
<Kingmilo> Seveas, so i wanted to get the latest version of xmame, without having to build from source, how could i do it in ubuntu? :)
<spiderworm> Seveas: oic, acctually running kde here, not gnome
<Seveas> spiderworm, nautilus (which you lauch with that) can handle sftp
<Seveas> ah ok
<chrissturm> jacquesmerde, breezy will be ready 10.05, and almost ready one month earlier
<Seveas> sftp:// in konqueror then
<spiderworm> oh really? dayam
<chrissturm> kingmilo, you cant, compile it from source
<jbroome> 6 month release cycle.
<Seveas> Kingmilo, add a deb-src for breezy in your sources.list and do apt-get -b source xmame
<Seveas> and hope it works ;)
<jacquesmerde> chrissturm: often when i try to play an audio cd with cd player stuff crashes and i have to sudo eject to get my cd out
<liwen[CHN] > http://archive.ubuntu.org.cn/ubuntu hoary
<liwen[CHN] > like this
<chrissturm> jacquesmerde, be sure to post the bug in the bugzilla
<chrissturm> jacqesmerde: then you get an email once it is fixed :)
<Matthew_W> jacquesmerde: what program are you using to play cds; does the cd work on other machines; what are your audio codecs?
<spiderworm> question all, would you say that in general kde or gnome is less resource hungry?
<Seveas> gnome
<Seveas> kde is the biggest resource hog ever
<digip1mp> would anyone know the path to the backports on the mirrormax server?
<chrissturm> spiderworm, xfce is nice when you have little resources
<Matthew_W> Seveas:  Anything you know of that would increase my battery life (comp settings I mean, ACPI is all buggy, so throttling... well I don't know how to do throttling.)
<Seveas> digip1mp, see backports.ubuntuforums.org/url.php
<spiderworm> i have a lot of resources but the thing seems to chug a bit sometims
* _magog_ likes E17 better :P
<Seveas> Matthew_W, ENOIDEA
<Seveas> spiderworm, do you have a swap partition?
<jacquesmerde> Matthew_W: the cds play fine everywhere else. the codecs and apps are all the ubuntu defaults
<liwen[CHN] > Seveas  can you help?
<Seveas> liwen[CHN] , can you paste your sources.list on paste.ubuntulinux.nl please
<Seveas> if you do that, i might be able to...
<liwen[CHN] > ok
<jacquesmerde> chrissturm: i wouldnt know how to find out whats REALLY screwing up so i know what to exactly buh report about
<Matthew_W> jacquesmerde: try using xmms - change the audio output to esound, tell me if it works.
<tomd84> hey
<spiderworm> Seveas: swap partition would be at root level, /swap, right?  dont think i have one
<Seveas> spiderworm, no, swap partition is not in the filesystem
<Seveas> and it serves as virtual memory
<Seveas> you really need it
<Seveas> how much main memory do you have?
<liwen[CHN] > deb http://archive.ubuntu.org.cn/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<liwen[CHN] > deb http://archive.ubuntu.org.cn/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted universe multiverse
<liwen[CHN] > deb http://archive.ubuntu.org.cn/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<liwen[CHN] > deb http://archive.ubuntu.org.cn/ubuntu-cn ubuntu.org.cn main universe multiverse restricted
<liwen[CHN] > deb http://archive.ubuntu.org.cn/backports hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<liwen[CHN] > deb http://archive.ubuntu.org.cn/backports hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<jacquesmerde> Matthew_W: i've wiped ubuntu since...what i liked about ubuntu was it had apps for most things out of the box...
* mode/#ubuntu [+q liwen[CHN] !*@*]  by Seveas
<Matthew_W> jacquesmerde:  xmms or beep media player
<Matthew_W> jacquesmerde: .. oh, what do you have now?
<Seveas> liwen[CHN] , i sain on paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Seveas> not in here
<Seveas> you will now be ignored...
<tomd84> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/phpwiki/index.php/List?PHPSESSID=945bcecf080b67c5c1c9bd4d1fbf37cd <- this website says it has linux drivers
<tomd84> do i still need to download the thing?
<aisowner> how do i know if i need to update my ati drivers ? i just installed ubuntu directly from cd yesterday
<tomd84> anyone?
<bob2> you don't *need* swap if you have a ton of ram
<Seveas> tomd84, hold on, i'm looking at it
<bob2> aisowner: you don't
<tomd84> okay thanks
<spiderworm> Seveas: i dont know if i have a swap partition, how would i find out?
<jacquesmerde> Matthew_W: am using archlinux with xfce4 now. i hate xmms, btw. also, i dont think its just the audio stuff. i think ubuntu was struggling with (u)mounting...
<Seveas> spiderworm, look at /etc/fstab :)
<Seveas> spiderworm, if you have less than 1 GB of memory, you need a swap partition
<aisowner> tomd84, is there a way i can see how good the default driver is performing ? i tried glxdrives , it seems to continue running  .. not too sure when it'll end
* mode/#ubuntu [-q liwen[CHN] !*@*]  by Seveas
<Matthew_W> jacquesmerde:  I don't know about that.  I had similar problems with video, until I changed the codecs.  Ubuntu shouldn't have any problem handling audio CD's.
<aisowner> is glxdrives supposed to continue running forever until a user interrupts it ?
<tomd84> aisowner, im not sure
<Seveas> tomd84, can you tell me again which D-link model you have
<digip1mp> Seveas: if I weren't so lazy, I'd put that link under Backports in the ubuntu wiki, but I am, so it's gonna be lost forever unless someone in here isn't as lazy as me...
<tomd84> aisowner, dwl-610
<spiderworm> Seveas: /dev/hda5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<Seveas> spiderworm, ok :)
<spiderworm> Seveas: that would be it?
<Seveas> yes
<aisowner> tomd84, whats that ?
<jacquesmerde> Matthew_W: so where do you think the problem is?
<tomd84> dl ink
<aisowner> tomd84, ??
<jacquesmerde> curing the problem by installing xmms is like curing a cold with a bullet to the head
<Seveas> tomd84, you need to aptitude install ndiswrapper-utils and linux-686
<Matthew_W> jacquesmerde: lmfao
<Seveas> (or linux-k7 if you are on AMD)
<tomd84> okay
<tomd84> im trying to insall netsweeper
<tomd84> its hard :S
<Matthew_W> jacquesmerde:  try fiddling with your codecs on output
<Matthew_W> Audio, obviously
<aisowner> i noticed that if i'm forced to restart by pressing the restart button coz my ubuntu hanged .. , it doesn't fsck even tho my partition wasn't cleanly unmounted
<jacquesmerde> if it was just an audio problem, why would my whole computer have problems accessing the drive once i'd killed all cd/audio related processess?
<macarthy> I need to install package gtk+-x11-2.0, can I do that in Synaptic?
<Matthew_W> jacquesmerde: OH!  I thought it was hanging on playing the CD's in an audio related sense, ok
<Seveas> macarthy, yes
<Seveas> macarthy, but it is installed already...
<jacquesmerde> Matthew_W: well, it was trying to play the cds that seemed to cause the screw-up, but the screw-up was a much broader hang
<aisowner> hmm .. i actually meant glxgears instead of glxdrives ...
<jacquesmerde> Matthew_W: hence sudo eject was the only way to get the cd out...
<Seveas> macarthy, what are you trying to install..?
<Matthew_W> jacquesmerde:  did you run a program in verbose to see the exact problem?  Any errors in dmesg?
<macarthy> compliling a new version of vino from gnome
<Dissimulate> hi
<mhz> hello there
<_oDy_> hi, how do I start samba in ubuntu?
<Seveas> macarthy, sudo apt-get build-dep vino
<Seveas> that'll install all you need to build it
<Seveas> _oDy_, by installing samba...
<macarthy> Seveas,  that install the lastest version?
<jacquesmerde> Matthew_W: didnt check dmesg. went to the console to investiage, but i forget the jargon it spouted. it looked like it was on the mount level. didnt seem to be able to access the device
<Dissimulate> Can i use "kubuntu-5.04-live-i386.iso 619M" also to install ubuntu?
<mhz> Anyone ever installed a mail server under Ubuntu ?
<_oDy_> I thought it was installed by default =/
<Seveas> macarthy, no, that will install everything you need to build it...
<Matthew_W> _oDy_: open synaptic, install samba
<_oDy_> I'll check the ubuntuguide thanx
<mhz> Dissimulate: yes
<Dissimulate> Thank you
<Seveas> Dissimulate, yes, you can install ubuntu-desktop afterwards or install with the server-option to skip installing kde and then install ubuntu-desktop
<mhz> Dissimulate: in Debian, you can specify where a ISO is in the HD
<digip1mp> I appear to be having serious problems with updating my package lists.  would someone please take a look at http://pastebin.com/299397 ?
<Matthew_W> jacquesmerde: hrm, not entirely sure, could you mount the device?  (did the error start before or after you inserted a CD .. IE if you tried to access the drive without a cd in it, did it show up, etc.)
<mhz> Seveas: but keep in mind he's asking for "live" cd
<Seveas> digip1mp, do an apt-get update...
<jacquesmerde> oh, 10% of the time i could load cds, play them, and eject them flawlessly.
<Seveas> damn, missed that part mhz....
<mhz> hehe
<Seveas> Dissimulate, it is possible, but difficult
<mhz> Seveas: but he could still do it by using the ISO in the HD ?
<Seveas> you need intimate knowledge of debootstrap, chroot etc...
<Seveas> mhz, well, not really...
<protocolX> What kinds of things are in the ubuntu installation cd?
<Matthew_W> jacquesmerde: then that makes no sense to me whatsover, sorry. lol
<Seveas> and that way of installing is not supported :)
<protocolX> Does it have only minimal packages?
<Seveas> protocolX, a complete desktop system
<jacquesmerde> Matthew_W: think if i wait til breezy and retry ubuntu, i'll still have probs?
<Dissimulate> hmm... ok i use th install iso
<Seveas> including gnome, openoffice, evolution, firefox and a few games
<mhz> Seveas: why? if he boots from the CD, chooses expert and tell it to use the ISO in the HD?
<protocolX> Seveas: Ithanks.
<Matthew_W> jacquesmerde:  I think you need to report a bug.  Leave them your tech specifications, and they'll make a patch, more than likely
<Seveas> mhz, not possible :)
<mhz> hmmm
<mhz> ok
<jacquesmerde> Matthew_W: what info do i need and how do i get it?
<Matthew_W> jacquesmerde:  www.bugzilla.ubuntu.com I think.
<mhz> Seveas: I trust you. It's just that yesterday I was asked to do an installation using expert and spanish (always do it in normal and english). And I read "specify ISO". That's why I thought it was just like any debian
<Matthew_W> jacquesmerde:  Not much, just the CD, your computer's specs, system, when the error happened, etc.
<protocolX> Seveas: I have made a latest ubuntu cd from the ubuntu site. I could boot from the CD, then it asks me to choose language, keyboard, location etc. After that it tries to load driver from cd and fails.
<mhz> .oO(probably a mistake from translators, then)
<protocolX> It gives me error that unable to load the cd.
* mhz BRB
<protocolX> I guess I have to manually mount the cd at that point.
<Matthew_W> protocolX: check the md5?
<jacquesmerde> Matthew_W: so you've never heard of someone having this problem before? i remember someone on this channel telling me they have to sudo eject every so often...
<protocolX> I had the similar problem when I was trying to install debian, it could not load the cd in the beginning. I had to mount it manually.
<LokeDK> Okay I'm gonna install ubuntu soon, but i tested in vmware first and found out that either ndiswrapper or dhcpcd is with ubuntu. I only have wireless network, and since gcc isn't with ubuntu either I can't compile ndiswrapper and dhcpcd.. what can i do? is there some packages that i can burn on a cd?
<Matthew_W> jacquesmerde:  I'm kinda new here. lol
<Seveas> LokeDK, the install cd contains both ndiswrapper and dhclient
<Seveas> and gcc as well..
<Matthew_W> LokeDK:  When you install Ubuntu you can install all of those things from synaptic
<LokeDK> Oh.. cool a package manager.. thanks a lot guys :)
<tomd84> hey
<tomd84> im trying to install netsweeper
<tomd84> but im getting permission denied
<Matthew_W> np
<protocolX> It was not the usual mount point of the CD while I was installing debian. I actually forgot the path.
<Matthew_W> tomd84:  How are you installing it?  apt-get?
<macarthy> tomd84: using sudo?
<tomd84> no
<tomd84> :-S
<tomd84> how do i run that
<Matthew_W> tomd84:  then how are you installing it?
<tomd84> i was using xterm
<Matthew_W> tomd84:  Are you building it from source, then?
<Seveas> tomd84, what is netsweeper?
<tomd84> no
<Matthew_W> tomd84: like.. ./configure, make, make install?
<protocolX> Anybody knows what is the mount point of the CD while installation of linux.
<justin> protocolX: what does mount say
<digip1mp> Seveas: just wondering: why would apt-get update work, but the synaptic package man not work?
<tomd84> im following this
<protocolX> I guess I can open a virtual terminal while installation and mount the cd manually.
<Matthew_W> tomd84:  well then what are you typing in to trigger the install?
<Seveas> digip1mp, hit reload in synaptic...
<Seveas> that's the same as apt-get update
<macarthy> what is the solution to this apt-get error? Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libb/libbonoboui/libbonoboui2-dev_2.8.1-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<justin> macarthy: read the topic
<Seveas> macarthy, look at the topic....
<Matthew_W> macarthy:  remove the us.
<tomd84> step 5
<macarthy> doh.
<Matthew_W> tomd84:  ... what's what you're typing in?
<Matthew_W> tomd84: that's*
<protocolX> justin: I don't mount the CD, it automatically loads during installation.
<protocolX> My problem is that it can't load the CD. So I have to mount it manually.
<tomd84> sed -e "s/misc/kernel\/drivers\/net\/dissweeper
<mhz> How can I effectively check Postfix and Courier are working with no problems. I mean, I have a mail server in my ubuntu box. Peolpe sent mails to my @domain but I do not see them. I sent emails from @gmail to my @domain, and I see them.
<Matthew_W> tomd84:  add sudo to the beggining of that
<truz24> how do i get a list of installed packages with apt ?
<Seveas> truz24, dpkg -l
<Seveas> truz24, dpkg --get-selections is another format
<justin> mhz: /var/log/mail.*
<truz24> thanks
<digip1mp> ok - another question - DNS resolution on my ubuntu system is VERY slow.  windows boxes on the same network using the same dns servers are drastically faster.  anything I can do to improve?
<mhz> justin: I see it but I see no "error" messages. Should I be looking to something in particular?
<Seveas> digip1mp, i bet it's only in firefox that dns is slow
<Seveas> digip1mp: Open firefox and go to about:config. Now search for network.dns.disableIPV6 and set that value to true. Restart Firefox to see the effect.
<digip1mp> you're probably right
<digip1mp> lemme try
<justin> mhz: tail -F mail.log mail.info mail.err mail.warn
<justin> mhz: then test again
<mhz> justin: ok
<Matthew_W> tomd84: any luck?
<tomd84> hang on :-P
<Trixsey> Hey! I'm having a problem with X-Chat! I've made a perl script and I want it to run on program execution! ;o) I read the manual and understood that I should put it in  ~/.xchat2
<Seveas> Trixsey, indeed
<Trixsey>  Thats what I did... It wont run
<Trixsey> I have to manually load i
<Trixsey> it
<tomd84> its just repeating what i type now
<digip1mp> seveas: nope - I had already done that...
<digip1mp> still slow
<Seveas> digip1mp, hmm, look at /etc/resolv.conf, does it list the correct dns servers there?
<tomd84> ahh wait
<tomd84> still pemission denied
<mz2> why do i get this when starting up practically all python apps: 'import site' failed; use -v for traceback
<justin> tomd84: where are these "instructions" that you are following?
<tomd84> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<Seveas> mz2, have you installed python packages yourself?
<Seveas> tomd84, ouch, ehm, that page is outdated
<digip1mp> seveas: yeah, and same as win boxen...
<Seveas> the correct one got removed :S
<mz2> Seveas, how do you mean, like non-ubuntu debs?
<tomd84> :'(!!!
<mz2> i might have done, yes :)
<justin> tomd84: you also completely skipped step 2
<Seveas> tomd84, sudo aptitude install linux-686 ndiswrapper-utils
<Seveas> that's all you need, plus the windows drivers for your card
<Trixsey>  Hey! I'm having a problem with X-Chat! I've made a perl script and I want it to run on program execution! ;o) I read the manual and understood that I should put it in  ~/.xchat2, so thats what I did... yet the program wont auto-load the perl script.. it works when I load it manually
<tomd84> justin  what is step 2?
<mhz> justin: I am tailing all of them. Should I see a "number" or a "word" that specifies "error" or "success" ?
<Trixsey> Seveas help me :o(
<justin> mhz: just read them. it is obvious when it is working or not
<tomd84> Seveas, i done that and it worked
<tomd84> now what?
<mhz> justin: ok, but I sent an email from @gmail, some minutes ago. Still see nothing in the @domain mail  logs. So if I see nothing regarding the incoming mails for the next hour??  (because I see no "evident" errors in the outgoing)
<Seveas> tomd84, you have downloaded the windows drivers too?
<tomd84> yep
<Seveas> Trixsey, can't help you, never used the perl scripting interface...
<justin> mhz: if you see NOTHING then you have dns or firewall problems
<mhz> justin: oooh, then it should be fixable
<tomd84> Seveas, what do i do now? (can you pm me got to for 2 secs)
<paul_> has anyone worked with firewire and mindv camcorders in ubuntu.  my computer locks up when i plug mine in?
<__salimf__> Can anybody suggest the best brand of laptop for running ubuntu? Is there a list of tested laptops online anywhere?
<Seveas> __salimf__, look at the ubuntu wiki
<__salimf__> thanks
<Seveas> wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops
<Hoxzer> Hey, how do I setup shell server so I can use irssi from work?
<Kyynara> if I want to downgrade a library, how would I do it?
<Seveas> 
<Seveas> Kyynara, aptitude install that_library=the_version_you_want
<jwsh> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/i/imlib+png2/gdk-imlib1_1.9.14-16.2ubuntu2_amd64.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<jwsh> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<Seveas> jwsh, look at the topic..
<jwsh> hah
<jwsh> thanks
<jwsh> Seveas: why is that happening?
<jwsh> (just out of curiosity)
<Seveas> jwsh, ENOIDEA
<macarthy>  changesources.list  and remove us.archive to just archive , run apt-get update
<paul_> has anyone worked with firewire and mindv camcorders in ubuntu.  i cant get mine recognized by ubuntu
<InitMass> which is prefered. ext3 or reiserfs?
<Trixsey> Anyone here familiar with X-Chat?
<InitMass> Trixsey, yes
<chrissturm> InitMass, ext3
<GNULinuxer> Trixsey, yeah
<Kyynara> Seveas: it says that it is unable to locate the version of the library that I need
<InitMass> chrissturm, is linux exteneded the same as ext3 in cfdisk?
<Seveas> Kyynara, which library&version fo you need?
<Seveas> and why specifically THAT version?
<Kyynara> libpng 1.2.1
<zakann> Oh
<zakann> Sorry
<Kyynara> cause that is the version I need to be able to make action quake 2 :)
<zakann> Do you know how to change my text color?
<zakann> Do you know how to change my text color?
<zakann> Is there anyone who could help me?
<chrissturm> InitMass, dunno. i think linux extended is ext2 or ext3
<Seveas> Kyynara, 1.2.8 won't do?
<Kyynara> nope
<Kyynara> I did find a zip file with libpng 1.2.1
<Kyynara> but it doesn't have a makefile or config...
<Seveas> :|
<Seveas> well, it's not in the repositories either
<zakann> No?
<Kyynara> it only has the folders and files...
<zakann> no one?
<Seveas> zakann, please stop being so annoying...
<Seveas> zakann, text color of what??
<krod> hello, how would one detect and use their wireless card?
<Seveas> krod, depends on the card and encryption
<zakann> sorry Seveas, i'm new user
<krod> no encrytion
<krod> its a linksys wireless b
<krod> let me get the model number...
<zakann> I want to configure the color of my text sent in IRC
<Seveas> zakann, in this channel that is not possible, in other channels use <ctrl>k and a number
<Seveas> or look in the settings of your client
<krod> linksys wireless b notebook adapter model: WPC11 version: 4
<chrissturm> zakann: using color in irc is no good
<Seveas> krod, that's an ndiswrapper one
<Seveas> krod, are you using an intel or amd processor?
<liwen[CHN] > hi i am bace
<bionic> Any way to get write support for my ntfs partitions without recompiling the kernel? I have plain ubuntu 5.04 install
<liwen[CHN] > files list file for package `liba52-0.7.4' is missing final newline
<zakann> Ok for Ubuntu Servers "No Color", and
<krod> amd althon-xp mobile
<bob2> us.archive.ubuntu.com is "fixed"
<liwen[CHN] > what to do?thx
<Seveas> bionic, not easy, you might be able to do it with captive ntfs
<Seveas> bob2, since when?
<bob2> in the sense that it points at archive.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> ah :)
<bob2> Seveas: since now
<bionic> Seveas, ok, ubuntu packages for that?
<zakann> Seveas, do you know how to save configuration for text color in IRC (in others servers)
<Seveas> well then we'll keep it in the topic for another 24 hours
<Seveas> dns expiry...
<ccc> bionic: you mean writeable ntfs?
<Seveas> bionic, no
<liwen[CHN] > Seveas my firefox no work
<macarthy> anyone else getting Segmentation fault using vino (gnome remote desktop-vnc)
<clee> ogra: heya, there you are
<clee> ogra: you around?
<krod> Seveas: what must i do?
<bionic> ccc, yup
<Seveas> krod, aptitude install linux-k7 ndiswrapper-utils
<Seveas> krod, and get the *windows* drivers for your card
<ogra> clee, yes
<Seveas> krod, pm me when you have that :)
<krod> what do you mean by *windows*
<krod> ok
<clee> ogra: someone in here told me that you're the guy to talk to about the hwdb
<Seveas> krod, that you need the windows drivers and not look for linux drivers (there are none)
<zakann> krod, he means microsoft drivers
<ogra> clee, yeps
<bonhelsing> any ubuntu-ppc users here?
<bionic> ccc, can you help?
<gahan> how do i install gnome with window manager, taskbar, panel, file manager?
<Seveas> gahan, install ubuntu-desktop...
<gahan> Seveas: it installs A LOT of packages
<gahan> i dont need them all
<Seveas> gahan, well, start with gnome-desktop-environment then :)
<gahan> Seveas: better than apt-get install gnome :) thanks~!
<Morten^Toft> what to do if i have forgotten my password for nessusd running on my own machine ?
<Seveas> Morten^Toft, reinstall nessus?
<Morten^Toft> is that the only option, cant i change the password somehow ?
<Seveas> ENOIDEA, but if it encrypts the passwords (and i guess it does) you're screwed...
<bionic_> ccc, sorry my inet went down, did you say something?
<Morten^Toft> hmm ok
<klaym> Hello! I have a Ubuntu Hoary hedgehog install cd, and I'd like to know if I can format my harddrive before installing it, using the cd on boot? so if there's a tool there on the cd
<chiefofthejojo1> yes there is
<klaym> great. what is it?
<Morten^Toft> Seveas, well, thanks for your help, i'm gonna reinstall then
<chiefofthejojo1> I don't know, but it's there
<klaym> :p
<chiefofthejojo1> :)
<reka> klaym: there's a partition manager that's part of the installer.
<caonex> DEBOOTSTRAP_DIR=`pwd` ./debootstrap --arch i386 warty /mnt/ubuntu http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu warty, if i change warty to hoary, it should work, right?
<reka> klaym: just delete the partitions, and allocate the newly freed space
<Seveas> caonex, yes
<klaym> ok so I just hit enter and it will lead me to a question about what to do with the partitions I now have
<klaym> I have Warty installed now and I decided to have a fresh install
<caonex> Seveas, great, thanks.
<klaym> (internet update didn't work out ;)
<klaym> I'll try that, thanks!
<eob84> anyone know how to configure samba comand line?
<ccc> bionic_: sorry, i didn't even see your question till now... but no, sorry, i can't. i've got a few ntfs disks myself, using them as read only, but i'll convert them to ext3/reiserfs as soon as possible. better file systems.
<eob84> all the tutorials are either for gnome or kde
<Madeye> guys, from terminal how can I push a use to logout ? as root
<eob84> exit
<bionic_> ccc, yeah but then you will have to format them :(
<Seveas> Madeye, you mean: kill a user from the system?
<billytwowilly> where does ubuntu keep config information for the network interfaces?
<Madeye> Seveas, yes
<chrissturm> billytwowilly, /etc/network/interfaces
<billytwowilly> thank you
<ccc> bionic_: yep. cleaning out other disks to make space as we speak. :) but i've got 600 gb ntfs, so it'll take a while
<eob84> has anyone in here set up samba through the command line?
<macarthy> eob84; yes
<eob84> macarthy, I did a server install, then I installed samba-common samba and samba-client
<eob84> macarthy, so I need anything else?
<Madeye> Seveas,  yes I mean kill user from the system
<Seveas> Madeye, kill the users controlling terminal
<tomd84> Seveas, can you please look at http://home.dichello.co.uk/Screenshot.png
<macarthy> eob84: think thats it, unless you are install the web frontend
<Seveas> Madeye, or as root: ps -U THE_USER_NAME | cut -f 1 -d ' ' | xargs kill -9
<Madeye> Seveas,  thanks
<Trixsey> GNULinuxer there?
<Trixsey> InitMass there?
<tomd84> cab someone asked Seveas  if hes ignored me?
<Seveas> Madeye, the user will not be happy though, you vigorously killed al his processes :)
<eob84> macarthy, I did that changed the config file a bit... and nothing
<GNULinuxer> Trixsey, ys
<Razor-X> Trixsey: don't be afraid to ask others ;)
<Trixsey> GNULinuxer, I've got a question for you :)
<eob84> macarthy, can't see the computer on my network
<GNULinuxer> Trixsey, tell me
<Trixsey> I got X-Chat
<Trixsey> I've mad a Perl plugin
<Trixsey> I want it to load on program execution
<tomd84> anyone?
<Razor-X> Trixsey: probably in the man for xchat
<Trixsey> No!
<Trixsey> Its not there, trust me
<Razor-X> tomd84: what's your question?
<Trixsey> I been trying for an hour
<InitMass> Trixsey, yes
<Razor-X> Trixsey: hold on then ;)
<Trixsey> Razor-X: dont just get me a page that says "put it in the .xchat2 folder and it will autorun, because that dont work.. I put it in root/.xchat2 and it didnt work.. then I tried home/trixsey/.xchat2.. still didnt work
<tommy> does anyone know why im getting this:  http://home.dichello.co.uk/Screenshot.png
<Trixsey> script works fine when I load it manually
<Seveas> Trixsey, does the filename end in .pl?
<Trixsey> yes
<Razor-X> Trixsey: plugin, or script?
<Trixsey> script
<tommy> anyone?
<Razor-X> oh ;)
<macarthy> eob84: you mean can't see it in windows?
<stjepan> hi
<tommy> can anyone at all help me?:(
<Razor-X> Trixsey: is the extension '.pl'?
<Trixsey> Seveas Trixsey, does the filename end in .pl?
<Trixsey> Trixsey yes
<InitMass> Trixsey, what did you want?
<Trixsey>  Hey! I'm having a problem with X-Chat! I've made a perl script and I want it to run on program execution! ;o) I read the manual and understood that I should put it in  ~/.xchat2, so thats what I did... yet the program wont auto-load the perl script.. it works when I load it manually
<InitMass> does ubuntu include any partitioning tool? other than cfdisk
<tommy> hey im trying to run the command "Echo ndiswrapper | Sudo tee -a /ect/modules, but im getting the error "tee: /ect/modules: no such file or directory ndiswrapper
<tommy> anyone know why?
<desdiny> its etc not ect
<InitMass> Trixsey, have you tried posting to the x-chat channel?
<Razor-X> Trixsey: did you try ~/.xchat
<Trixsey> Razor-X no, havent tried.. I duno if I have such a folder even
<tommy> desdiny, thats what i mean
<tommy> http://home.dichello.co.uk/Screenshot.png <--- see
<Razor-X> Trixsey: make the folder then ;)
<Razor-X> tommy: /etc/modules
<tommy> okay
<tommy> ill try that
<desdiny> thats what I said tommy
<kevcool> eob84: You're trying to see your Linux Samba from a Windows machine correct?
<Trixsey> Razor-X lol no.. X-Chat suggests .xchat2
<tommy> okay
<tommy> now what :S
<bionic_> Anyone know how to use ident server in gftp?
<macarthy> anyone else getting Segmentation fault using vino (gnome remote desktop-vnc)
<krod> krod@krodtop:~$ sudo ndiswrapper -i LSRTDNS.INF
<krod> lsrtdns is already installed. Use -e to remove it
<krod> krod@krodtop:~$ sudo ndiswrapper -e LSRTDNS.INF
<krod> Driver LSRTDNS.INF is not installed. Use -l to list installed drivers
<krod> krod@krodtop:~$
<Razor-X> Trxisey: you sure you're running xchat as ~ user?
<krod> ....
<Trixsey> Razor-X I'm not
<Razor-X> Trixsey: well, there you are ;)
<scott_away> Is anyone familiar with the process used to be able to play blizzard games on linux?
<DeathWing> Hello! Who among you guys are using wine
<Trixsey> thats why I put my file in /home/trixsey/.xchat2
<Razor-X> Trixsey: but, that doesen't matter, if you aren't trixsey, it won't load from your home directory
<DeathWing> scott_away: try using wine
<Trixsey> Razor-X so I just load it once as root to load the script?
<DeathWing> ive used wine and i have run some windows programs
<Trixsey> doesnt seem like.. logic :p
<Trixsey> are you guessing now?
<Trixsey> lol
<scott_away> name _scott_
<DeathWing> but most of them had errors
<Razor-X> errr, wait, are you doing this through sudo?
<Razor-X> like... sudo xchat +
<Razor-X> *?
<ninwa> DeathWing, Unless there's a native build for the game it's not generally going to run well. Try Cedegra(? I think, used to be WineX), it has some DX support.
<Trixsey> Razor-X I'm doing this through GNOME
<Trixsey> and I dont want to have to input the ~ pw to run X-chat
<DeathWing> thanks ninwa ill try it now
<ninwa> cedega*
<ninwa> www.transgaming.com I think
<Razor-X> Trixsey: hmmm... then there shouldn't be anything wrong.....
<Razor-X> try #xchat
<Trixsey> I did
<Trixsey> they duno
<DeathWing> ninwa, are u sure cedegra? it did not appear on my search in synaptic
<Razor-X> well then, file a bug ;)
<tomd84> hey
<tomd84> has anyone here installed a wireless card before
<ninwa> tomd84, I did just the other day.
<tomd84> nin can you help me please?
<ninwa> That depends, I can try but I'm by far no expert.
<tomd84> i dont know where to start
<ninwa> First thing would be checking for native drivers for your card, what distrobution are you on?
<tomd84> i got that bit
<tomd84> :)
<ninwa> are there linux drivers for it?
<tomd84> yep
<ninwa> And when you downloaded it they didn't have installation notes or a readme? That'd be the first thing to check.
<Razor-X> ninwa: what happened to the Ubuntu wiki page with the install instructions?
<ninwa> Razor-X, watchya mean?
<foxiness> hi , i found on synaptic two firefox package 1-firefox 2-gnome-fire-fox what shuld i do now ?
<tomd84> erm hang on
<foxiness> if i select to upgrade gnome-fire-fox it will install fire-fox to ?
<linda> hola
<digip1mp> I just downloaded a .deb file...  what's the correct way to install it?
<digip1mp> it's not in the package manager
<digip1mp> to my knowledge
<ninwa> dpkg install package_name
<ninwa> I think
<chrissturm> sudo dpkg -i <packagefile>
<ninwa> oh yeah, gotta be root :] 
<Matthew_W> is there a way to eject a cd drive even when it's "busy"
<Matthew_W> I'm trying to switch disks on an install and I cant unless I force it open somehow.
<tomd84> downloading linux drivers now
<ninwa> good question, I'd like to know myself... I usually kill -9 any processes that are using it if I have that problem
<ninwa> that wouldn't work for an install though huh
<foxiness> Matthew_W, read ubuntu-guide
<Matthew_W> ninwa: lol no
<Matthew_W> foxiness: where do I find that?
<ninwa> probably ubuntulinux.com :)
<Matthew_W> Well, I'm looking for the short answer x-x lol
<foxiness> Matthew_W, http://ubuntuguide.org/
<ninwa> :P
<Matthew_W> That's my only problem with linux -- great, more powerful, more customizable, wonderful -- if you have 42 hours to spare to install some basic stuff :P lol
<tomd84> ninwa, downloading...
<tomd84> lol
<tomd84> allways takes ages when you waiting
<ninwa> Matthew_W, I think a lot of people who use linux enjoy that aspect of it.
<foxiness> Matthew_W, but than it will safe your time :)
<Razor-X> hmmm......... I can't get \fbox to work -_-
<foxiness> Matthew_W, like all think come fast go fast :)
<ninwa> thats a good way of putting it
<Razor-X> Matthew_W: not at all
<Razor-X> I got the basic box running in.... 1 hour, from NTFS formatting, to installing, to making my bootloader not appear for my dad
<Razor-X> and, over time, I installed what I needed
<Kyynara> how can I check the version of a certain library?
<foxiness> when i want to update my ubuntu i see to firefox ? what i shuld i do now ??
<Seveas> Kyynara, dpkg -l libpng
<Kyynara> thanks :)
<Razor-X> sure, I had a _few_ hitches, like ogg123 not playing to the correct output device, quickly corrected
<foxiness> Kyynara, or synaptic
<Seveas> Kyynara, dpkg -l libpng*
<Razor-X> foxiness: sudo apt-get upgrade firefox
<tomd84> ninwa, its got a read me
<tomd84> but its not much use
<Matthew_W> foxiness:  ok.. now when I put in the next cd it won't detect it, why?
<tomd84> its got a make file tho
<Matthew_W> foxiness:  i used sudo umount -l
<foxiness> Razor-X, this will install two package ?!
<ninwa> tomd, compile it and seeing if you can modprobe it, usually the INSTALL file will give you insight on how to install it :)
<Razor-X> foxness: so?
<Razor-X> Matthew_W: maybe you want to remount?
<Matthew_W> heh
<Matthew_W> Yep, that was it.
<tomd84> i dont get it :-s
<fishie> work is boring :sigh:
<Kyynara> Seveas: do you know if i can manually "update" the lib
<Razor-X> ninwa: you're suggesting 'compilation' to a totally new user?
<Kyynara> if I find the package...
<Matthew_W> Any way to tell if an app is actually doing something?  IE - loading a large file, or just hanging?
<tomd84> anyone els that can help
<Razor-X> Kyynara: apt-get upgrade
<Kyynara> I'm going to downgrade :)
<Seveas> Kyynara, sure, if you find a deb file, you can dpkg -i --force-downgrade
<ninwa> its mozilla-firefox I think
<Kyynara> I need an older version of libpng
<ninwa> speaking of firefox
<ninwa> I get a freaking XML error when I try adding a bookmark
<Kyynara> but it's not in the repositories... so I was wondering if I found a package with the old bin, what would i need to do to get it to work?
<Seveas> Kyynara, dpkg -i --force-downgrade filename.deb
<Razor-X> tomd84: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WiFiHowto
<Razor-X> ninwa: 's why you don't use Firefox ;)
<yura_> hi! help me to play DVD in totem
<Razor-X> yura_: I use VLC, meself
<yura_> what's that?
<Razor-X> Seveas: can \verb be centered?
<ninwa> Razor-X, What do you prefer? I just fixed the problem at any rate...
<Razor-X> yura_: a Media Player that can play almost any format
<Razor-X> ninwa: Opera
<Grumbly> where is the dpkg sources file?
<forsaker8k6> good evening all
<Razor-X> Opera or Konqueror
<yura_> is it in Ubuntu?
<Razor-X> yura_: sudo apt-get install vlc
<tomd84> im giving up
<tomd84> thanks for your help
<Razor-X> tomd84: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WiFiHowto
<tomd84> i tried that
<tomd84> its not working
<Razor-X> what went wrong?
<Grumbly> list of sources for dpkg  anyone?
<Seveas> Razor-X, ehm \center{\verb{
<Seveas> iirc
<tomd84> i have to install something call dnswrapper or soething like that
<tomd84> and the commands are working
<Razor-X> Seveas: why does lshort tell me \begin{center}
<Seveas> eh yeah
<Grumbly> help please
<Seveas> because you should do that :)
<Razor-X> ok then ;)
<forsaker8k6> got a question: how can i compile an application @ 32 bit, on an amd64 System?
<Seveas> forsaker8k6, in a 32bit chroot
<Razor-X> well, I used \begin{center}\verb{xxx+}\end{center}
<Grumbly> the default apt-get/dpkg/dselect  source tree?
<Seveas> Grumbly, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Razor-X> tomd84: then install ndiswrapper
<Grumbly> Seveas: thank you!
<tomd84> Razor-X, i tired all that
<tomd84> and all it does it say error with driver
<bionic_> Trying to install vmware here, it searches for the directory of the C header files matching my current kernel. Where is this on plain ubuntu 5.04 install?
<Grumbly> Seveas: I want to add some more sources
<Grumbly> to my file.  where is it?
<Razor-X> tomd84: is your card supported by ndis?
<forsaker8k6> tnx Seveas but how do i chroot in a 32bit space?
<Seveas> forsaker8k6, ENOCLUE
<Seveas> Grumbly, the file itself is at /etc/apt/sources.list
<tomd84> Razor-X, it says so
<Grumbly> ah
<Grumbly> thanks
<Seveas> Grumbly, and these are all official ubuntu repositories
<Razor-X> tomd84: then try downloading new drivers online
<Grumbly> I know.  I wanted to add the debian site as well
<tomd84> i ave
<forsaker8k6> sorry Seveas, but i'm quite noob... so i don't understand
<Burgundavia> Grumbly, adding debian sources is a very bad idea
<Razor-X> mmmm, I like LaTeX ;)
<Trixsey> pervert :(
<ivoks> Razor-X: everyone does
<Razor-X> Trixsey: look at the case of the word "LaTeX"
<Razor-X> ivoks: yeah, there's no going back to WYSIWYG
<Trixsey> Razor-X, yeah I know
<Trixsey> I'm just teasing j0 :)
<Razor-X> Trixsey: heh, ok ;)
<ninwa> I don't know about you...
<yura__> hi! my "Totem" won't play DVD, how can I manage it?
<ninwa> but I like Latex, too.
<ninwa> yura_, Did you mantle the sun god right?
<ninwa> Sometimes if it's crooked on the top it wont work.
<cyphase> how do you limit the amount of processing power a certain process can use?
<yura__> I don't know what it is
<yura__> ] it says it needs some decoders
<Razor-X> yura__: instead of going through that, get VLC
<Razor-X> yura__: in a Terminal type "sudo apt-get install vlc"
<yura__> I have just tried
<phillip_> what the cmd that kills the vnc server
<Razor-X> then start vlc with "vlc" in a Terminal
<Razor-X> then just Open Disc a DVD, et voila, C'est le success
<Razor-X> hmmm... should I add a footnote, or is that annoying?
<ninwa> Anyone know how I can change what application nautilus launches for an extension without having to right click on a file of that type and use properties?
<Trixsey> im doing major updates now ;D
<Razor-X> ninwa: should be in Nautilus properties, i'm guessing
<Razor-X> but, I don't use Gnome, so :\
<ninwa> if there is such a thing ;p
<ninwa> alright then
<djp> can somebody tell me how i can list all restrcited software?
<Kyynara> I'm trying to rename a folder but it says "Bareword "zlib" not allowed while "strict subs" in use at (eval 1) line 1."
<yura> I tried to instal vlc, but
<yura> yura@ubuntu1:~$ sudo apt-get install vlc
<yura> Password:
<yura>   ... 
<yura>   ... 
<yura> E:     vlc
<yura> yura@ubuntu1:~$
<Razor-X> yura: what's the problem?
<djp> is there a way to filter in synaptic in order to show only restricted software that is installed?
<Razor-X> ummm..... I can't really read that -_-
<yura> of course
<yura> that's russian
<Razor-X> oh, I think I know your problem though
<Razor-X> add the extra repositories
<yura> it says it can't find package vlc
<luminerd> I am told my linuxwacom.sf.net to compile mousedev as a module...in my kernel, it is built in.  when I attempted to recompile the kernel with mousedev built as a module, module is not an option; only built in.  When I menuconfig and press M, it reverts to the asterisk.
<Razor-X> yura: http://ru.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<chaitat> hello
<Juhaz> luminerd, are you sure you actually need to do that? I got wacom tablet working with nothing but putting the inputdevice sections in xorg.conf
<chaitat> if i use 'hybernate' regulary, there will be any problem?
<Juhaz> luminerd, though granted, I don't know if pressure sensitivity and all work, since it was for tablet pc and not drawing tablet
<luminerd> Juhaz, yea, I'm on slackware though :/
<luminerd> no one there or anywhere else could help
<Juhaz> oh.
<Razor-X> luminerd: this is #ubuntu ;) go to #slackware
<djp> does anybody know why the linux-386, linux-k7 etc kernels are restricted?
<Razor-X> djp: i'm guessing because they're basic kernels?
<HappyFool> djp: the linux-restricted-modules package is something else
<ardob11> I'm trying to use Rhythbox, but it say can't find mp3 codec, how do I install it?
<luminerd> Razor-X, they couldn't help me, was hoping someone here could
<HappyFool> djp: it's for modules with restrictive licenses
<Razor-X> luminerd: oh, ah, sorry ;)
<Juhaz> luminerd, dunno about that then, never have had to compile it.
<Kyynara> I'm trying to rename a folder but it says "Bareword "zlib" not allowed while "strict subs" in use at (eval 1) line 1." Could you tell me what I'm doing wrong?
<luminerd> heh, ok well thanks anyway
<Razor-X> hmmm, what's the difference between linux-686 and linux-686-smp
<HappyFool> Razor-X: smp = symmetric multiprocessor (or multiprocessing ?)
<HappyFool> ie., more than one CPU
<Razor-X> ok, that's why I was remembering the word
<`psycho> guys a question
<Razor-X> i'll finish up some LaTeX modifications, and then install
<`psycho> wat happens if i don't define a target in mak-kpkg?
* Pauly hums
<`psycho> *make-kpkg
<Razor-X> does apt-get(aptitude) change the GRUB entry to boot a new kernel?
<`psycho> anyone knows?
<ardob11> How do I install MP3 codec and make Rhythmbox use it?
<`psycho> :(
<HappyFool> !uboto restricted
<ubotu> I don't know, HappyFool
<HappyFool> hrm
<HappyFool> ardob11: you can find out how at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ardob11> thnx
<`psycho> hey a little help please?
<Razor-X> does it?
<HappyFool> `psycho: i don't have a clue. try reading the docs carefully?
<`psycho> :S
<Grumbly> hey, I'm looking for a backend app for a web site that can resize/reformat images from whatever to jpg.  anyone know of anything like that?
<HappyFool> Grumbly: there's a package called imagemagick which can do that
<djp> HappyFool: are any linux-restricted-modules installed by default with a hoary install?
<HappyFool> djp: linux-restricted-modules is a single package. afaik it only contains the nvidia drivers at the moment, though i could be wrong
<djp> Grumbly: gallery with imagemagick
<HappyFool> djp: i don't think it's installed by default
<Grumbly> IMAGEMAGICK!  thanks!
<Grumbly> djp...
<Grumbly> why I know that nick
<Grumbly> *do*
<spynet> join/ #ubuntu-es
<Grumbly> ?
<dpo1> Mayday mayday! my filesystem keeps filling up /home has 10.2 gig preventing me from running anything or rebooting. It comes from some promiscuous downloading I did yesterday from the fonts section of synaptic, but I don't know what to do now.
<Razor-X> how does \label and \ref work?
<HappyFool> djp: oh, sorry, it's much more that just nvidia
<HappyFool> djp: also wireless networking, lucent modem, isdn, .. blah blah
<Razor-X> dpo1: run in recovery mode
<arj> hello
<spynet> joined #ubuntu-es
<arj> just got some ubuntu cd's today and I wanted to try out the latest release using the livecd. It appears I have trouble starting it. It can't read some files and when I do a integrity check of the cd I get a wrong md5 sum for the package anna
<arj> known problem?
<arj> one of my friends had the same problem and this is with the official cd's?
<HappyFool> arj: i can check my install cd... stand by
<arj> HappyFool: it was the livecd
<HappyFool> arj: hrm, ok
<dpo1> Razor-X when I rebooted last time, even that didn't work. I only managed to get back in through terminal, erasing /tmp and wiping out everything in /var/cache/apt/archives. Then this morning, when I tried to see if synaptics was working, it asked me to dkpg --configure -a to restart the process which I did causing the problem again. Unfortunately this time there's nothing in ..../apt/archives to delete
<arj> but my friend had problems with the livecd
<arj> ehm
<arj> install cd
<djp> HappyFool: is there anywhere that lists what is restricted?
<HappyFool> arj: i downloaded the hoary install CD, i've had no problems
<Razor-X> dpo1: get a Linux boot floppy, or CD and delete it from there
<orhs> how do i install other splash screens?
<HappyFool> arj: an md5 error should indicate an error with the file, i.e., bad data
<HappyFool> djp: just a sec
<dpo1> Razor-X delete what? I'm in Gnome right now (can't turn off any applications, though, cause they don't start up again). If I could find files to rm, I could: I just don't know where the filesystem is filling up. Any ideas on how to find where the problem is?
<GNULinuxer> orhs, gconf-editor
<HappyFool> djp: is this what you want? http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/misc/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-386
<dpo1> Razor-X: I have both the live and installation CDs, so I can reboot if nec. but it was such a screwup last time, I'm reluctant to do so without trying to fix it first
<orhs> GNULinuxer, tnx :)
<ardob11> "Note : you must choose the eSound output plugin in the options of XMMS (XMMS freezes if you use ALSA)." how do I get to options it it freezes right from the start :)? command line?
<GNULinuxer> orhs, you need to edit an key to point to the splash image you want
<HappyFool> arj: are these CD's received in the mail from canonical?
<arj> it fails on loading casper-udeb
<Razor-X> dpo1: i would be easiest to do it from the Live CD
<Razor-X> ok, brb, time to try out my new kernel ;)
<arj> HappyFool: yes
<HappyFool> arj: this is on the install cd ? one sec...
<HappyFool> arj: erk
<AlwaysModest> anyone know how i can copy the kernel over so i can use it for bootx?
<GNULinuxer> orhs, apps > gnome-session > options
<dpo1> Razor-X, O.K., can you walk me through what you'd do to id and solve the problem using the live CD?
<arj> right now I'm just trying the livecd and I get that error
<HappyFool> arj: what os are you running now (for irc) ?
<arj> linux
<arj> Gentoo
<solaris> solaris
<we2by> * *** Forward DNS reply received.
<we2by> * *** Ident request failed.
<we2by> how can I solve this problem?
<HappyFool> arj: i don't know what the problem is. My md5sum for 'casper-udeb_0.62_all.udeb' is 'bb48d68688c78bb110fe70ffbaeee9fc'
<ravuya> I installed the nvidia-glx driver and enabled it, but now I need to recompile with an --enable-tls=classic option to make it work with WineX again. What would be the best way to do this? Should I just download the source for the package and do it that way?
<HappyFool> arj: maybe you can compare that to yours ?
<arj> good idea
<arj> I'm trying the install cd right now
<Razor-X> nice, everything's quite a bit faster ;)
<HappyFool> arj: you can test in your gentoo system with 'md5sum -c md5sum.txt' in the top-level directory of the cd
<Razor-X> ravuya: i'm assuming you got WineX from CVS?
<ravuya> Yeah, I used the WineCVS script
<Razor-X> ravuya: can you guess how old that is?
<ravuya> Razor-X, I don't know. I asked in cedega, the latest CVS there gives the same error
<djp> HappyFool: thanks
<uman> hi there all
<Razor-X> ravyua: i'm pretty sure it's really really _really_ old
<kman___> d
<arj> HappyFool: seems to work ok on this computer
<Razor-X> so, you may not be able to play the games you want to
<arj> maybe cd drive related
<kman___> ups, sorry, about that
<HappyFool> arj: ie., md5sum ok ?
<arj> yes
<ravuya> Razor-X, okay. Well, I'll probably go pick up the latest binary release then. Thanks
<arj> installation cd seems ok
<arj> hmm
<ravuya> anyway, ubuntu fucking rocks
<ravuya> i moved from fedora to it last night
<Razor-X> ravuya: wait, is Cedega free?
<HappyFool> arj: i guess best suspect is cd-drive, but i don't really know
<ravuya> Razor-X, the CVS is
<Shachaf> Has anyboody had any problems getting their eepro100 card working under Ubuntu?
<delire> ravuya: sure does ;)
<ravuya> Fedora used a newer version of ext3 though, the fsck in the base install died when trying to fsck my hard drive because I wanted to keep my /home directory
<ravuya> I should probably find the bugzilla and report that actually
<Razor-X> ravuya: i'm pretty sure the CVS is pretty old, but, I may be wrong
<Razor-X> although, ask in #cedega, they could've updated it
<ravuya> I did ask, that's where I got the tip on how to fix it ;)
<delire> Shachaf: what's up?
<Razor-X> ok then ;)
<orhs> GNULinuxer, this is kinda hard... :S
<Razor-X> wow, the 686 kernel is blazing
<HappyFool> i thought the point of CVS was to be the opposite of old ;)
<ravuya> I just need to know how to recompile the nvidia-glx module without having to download their stupid script
<random> #ET
<quickbrownfox> folks. does anyone know of a free sha1 hash checker for windows?
<delire> Shachaf: you have the module loaded?
<Razor-X> quickbrownfox: i'ld reccomend a plugin for Total Commander, but not many people use Total Commander so.... ;)
<Razor-X> HappyFool: but the CVS is free, that's why
<random> does anyone know how to fix this error "------- sound initialization -------
<random> GETOSPACE: Invalid argument
<random> Um, can't do GETOSPACE?
<random> "
<Shachaf> delire: Yes.
<Shachaf> delire: I tried it both with eepro100 and e100.
<Razor-X> random: where'ld you get this error?
<Razor-X> from what?
* xota pira!
<orhs> how do i replace the standart splash image with one of my own choice?
<orhs> standard
<random> Razor-X: from Enemy Territory
<HappyFool> quickbrownfox: does gpg do sha1 ?
<delire> Shachaf: 'lsmod | grep e100' confirms it's loaded
<Shachaf> delire: Yes, confirmed.
<quickbrownfox> Razor-X, I have total commander. thanks
<delire> Shachaf: what kind of network are you on?
<Shachaf> delire: I tried both DHCP and static IPs, neither worked.
<arj> HappyFool: running md5sum on the file from a shell also fails
<arj> :/
<Shachaf> delire: What do you mean, what kind of network?
<quickbrownfox> HappyFool, dno what GPG is
<delire> Shachaf: is it eth0 or eth1
<Shachaf> delire: This is eth0.
<HappyFool> quickbrownfox: http://www.gnupg.org/(en)/download/index.html
<HappyFool> arj: doh
<arj> dmesg tells me: media error (bad sector)
<HappyFool> arj: this is on your gentoo system ?
<delire> Shachaf: ifdown eth0; ifup eth0
<arj> no from a shell on the livecd
<delire> Shachaf: when requesting an IP via DHCP request
<Shachaf> delire: I tried that enough times.
<arj> tried two different medias
<arj> same problem
<arj> :/
<HappyFool> you mean two different drives, or two different cd's ?
<Shachaf> delire: I can't get this working with static IPs either.
<delire> Shachaf: well i'll need some output to assist. ifconfig confirms an IP? that card is widely used. i use it myself.
<arj> two different cd's
* Mez yawns
<random> does anyone know how do fix this error, "------- sound initialization -------
<random> GETOSPACE: Invalid argument
<random> Um, can't do GETOSPACE?
<random> " when i try and run enemy territory
<HappyFool> arj: i'm guessing it's your drive
<delire> Shachaf: can you ping the router/gateway?
<Shachaf> delire: No.
<HappyFool> arj: can you maybe swap out your gentoo cd-drive just for the install ?
<Shachaf> delire: This works in other distributions, by the way.
<HappyFool> arj: ag, your gentoo machine's drive, you know what i mean
<arj> HappyFool: laptop :)
<HappyFool> arj: heh. i guess that's a no ;)
<dabear> any idea on how to get gaim to remember which channels I've joined?
<arj> ohh well
<delire> Shachaf: in /etc/network/interfaces make sure you have a line like this (for DHCP) 'iface eth0 inet dhcp'
<marin> It's very important to have a swap partition?
<dabear> no, depends on your ram
<mag> marin: depend how much RAM you have
<Shachaf> delire: Wouldn't it be simpler to try this with static IPs for now?
<HappyFool> arj: maybe you could hack some sort of netinstall: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/NetbootInstallHowto
<delire> Shachaf: then ifdown eth0; ifup eth0. also check 'route -n' to ensure you have the correct gw listed.
<HappyFool> arj: i have never done this myself, nor even looked at it
<delire> Shachaf: sure if you like. then replace 'dhcp' with static
<marin> ok, then my pc will use more RAM
<arj> HappyFool: just wanted to try the livecd so that I can tell people that I at least tried it before giving out the cd's :-)
<marin> no?
<arj> thanks for the help though
<Razor-X> HappyFool: you willing to read something?
<dabear> any idea on how to get gaim to remember which channels I've joined?
<delire> Shachaf: what IP is your gateway?
<Shachaf> delire: 192.168.0.1.
<djp> is the nvidia-kernel-common file important? i gather it is only for use if you wish to install the nvidia-glx driver. correct?
<HappyFool> Razor-X: sure, if it's not too long
<delire> Shachaf: try this 'route add default gw 192.168.0.1' and then try a ping
<HappyFool> Razor-X: i'm also in the middle of making supper, so patience may be required
<HappyFool> ;)
<Mez> hola razor-xz
<justin> delire: you don't need a gateway to ping an address that is on the same subnet as you
<delire> justin: i know
<delire> justin: that's not his problem
<djp> also, if i install the linux-k7 kernel, can i then remove the 386 kernel or is this done automatically?
<justin> delire: then why did you have him add the gateway? you didn't even have him check to see if you could ping the gateway itself first
<HappyFool> arj: fair enough. i guess you have at least checked the md5sum
<Mez> you can removed, but it's wise to keep it as a "just in case" dj
<delire> justin: read your scrollback. i asked him this
<Mez> djp*
<marin> and.. If I want to add this partition what should I do?
<anatole> does someone knows why xchat-xmms announce scripts does not work?
<djp> Mez: which one Mez, the nvidia one or the 386 one ;)
<anatole> the errror is: [20:06]  Error loading '/home/attila/.xchat2/xmms-share.pl':
<anatole> [20:06]  Can't locate Xmms/Remote.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.4 /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.4 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.8 /usr/share/perl/5.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at (eval 3) line 66.
<anatole> [20:06]  BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at (eval 3) line 66.
<justin> delire: well then if he can't ping the gateway, adding it as the default route isn't going to help with anything
<delire> justin: thanks
<justin> anatole: apt-cache search xmms perl
<djp> Mez: or both?
<Mez> djp: k7 != nvidia, it's the AMD kernel.... for athlon xps..... keep the i386 kernel for a just in case
<albacker> guys ive done 2 months ago the request for ubuntu free cds. they havent arrived yet. does anyone know anything why they havent arrived ?
<Burgundavia> albacker, they will come when they do
<anatole> justin: libxmms-perl <- right?
<Burgundavia> they are shipping a lot of cds
<justin> anatole: yep
<albacker> Burgundavia, but 2 months have passed.
<albacker> should i wait more :S
<Razor-X> Mez: hey
<Burgundavia> albacker, shipit is not amazon
<anatole> thanks
<albacker> should i repeat the request.
<albacker> Burgundavia, ok.
<Mez> hey (again Razor-X
<delire> Shachaf: now if you 'ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.1' (assuming their is no other machine with that IP) can you ping an external URL?
<anatole> brb then :)
<djp> Mez: is it worth using the k7 kernel if i have an athlon? or will it make no real difference?
<Razor-X> I have a rough draft of aguide on the Command Line introduction done
<gallonegro> is it hard to setup printer server type thing,, where  xplaptop can print on my machine which as the printer connected too
<Razor-X> well, not a complete rough
<Razor-X> just one section ;)
<anatole> oh it works
<anatole> :)
<Shachaf> delire: What output should route -n give?
<justin> delire: why are you having him type random commands that are not going to help with anything?
<delire> Shachaf: sorry, 'ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.2'
<Mez> Razor-X, talk about that in #ubuntu-newbie so I can actually see whats going on and your talking doesnt get lost in the rest of the chatter
<Razor-X> Mez: ok ;)
<delire> Shachaf: it should give no output, but if you 'route -n' you should see this set as your default gateway
<delire> Shachaf: if you 'ifconfig' can you see eth0 set with the IP you gave it?
<Shachaf> delire: Yes.
<delire> Shachaf: and you still cannot ping an external URL?
<Shachaf> delire: That's right.
<Shachaf> delire: Not even 192.168.0.1.
<Shachaf> delire: I wish I could SSH downstairs for this... :-)
<delire> Shachaf: are you sure that eth0 is your eepro100? any other network devices on that box?
<Shachaf> delire: No others.
<justin> Shachaf: what does mii-tool and mii-diag output?
<Shachaf> delire: I'm using e100, by the way.
<delire> Shachaf: are you sure the network cable is properly plugged in? have you tested this with another machine or same machine different OS?
<Shachaf> delire: Yes, this works on other distributions.
<Shachaf> delire: And on Windows.
<delire> Shachaf: try 'modprobe -r e100 && modprobe e100' and then setting eth0 with an IP again and pinging.
<delire> Shachaf: though i suppose you've already done this a few times ;)
<Shachaf> delire: I have.
<justin> Shachaf: what does mii-tool and mii-diag output?
<ThElInK_mt> Hey guys.. small quesion: I'm currently using Gentoo on AMD64. I'm preparing to switch to Ubuntu Hoary. On my amd64 gentoo system, I can run 32bit games like doom3 (without any chroot or other nonsense). Will I be able to do so on hoary amd64?
<delire> Shachaf: well it's a bit beyond me i'm afraid then! <thinks>
<Shachaf> delire: Thank you, anyway.
<synd> whats the cmd to add hdparm to the boot sequence
<Trixsey> Hey, anyone here?
<Trixsey> InitMass
<Trixsey> there? :o
<synd> Trixsey: yeah, we're here
<Trixsey> oh ok :)
<Trixsey> I updated X-Chat
<Trixsey> I still cant load perl plugins
<Trixsey> maybe something is wrong with my perl plugin?
<Trixsey> it consists of a bunch of IRC::command "/server ...."; and IRC::command "/join #..."
<ThElInK_mt> anybody know if I can run doom3 and other 32bit stuff on an amd64 hoary?
<Trixsey> synd,you know?
<InitMass> Trixsey, yes, what is it this time?
<lsuactiafner> ThElInK_mt : yeh you cam
<Trixsey> InitMass, still aint working for me
<lsuactiafner> ThElInK_mt : i run doom @ max graphics ect no problems
<synd> Trixsey: sure dont
<Shachaf> delire: Tell me if you get an idea.
<delire> Shachaf: hmm well i have the same card. all i can assume is that the link is down or that a competing eepro100 module is getting in the way.
<lsuactiafner> ThElInK_mt : you can run any 32bit binary..
<InitMass> Trixsey, i never tried to make scripts for x-chat
<Shachaf> delire: Neither one seems to be true.
<ThElInK_mt> lsuactiafner: Thanks. Does that include cedega?
<Trixsey> InitMass, I updated a whole lot of shit
<Trixsey> still doesnt work :(
<delire> Shachaf: will do.. does seem odd!
<lsuactiafner> i dont use cedega, run the native doom binary
<InitMass> Trixsey, i'm only using x-chat. not modifying it
<delire> Shachaf: when using DHCP, were you actually granted an IP by the DHCP server?
<Trixsey> I want to be able to auto-run commands on load
<ThElInK_mt> lsuactiafner, me too. But I have other games like HL2 and GTA
<Shachaf> delire: No.
<lsuactiafner> ThElInK_mt : try and come tell us lol
<Trixsey> thats all
<Shachaf> delire: You know, a while ago I tried to install Ubuntu (Warty) on this machine, which has a 3Com card, and the network also didn't work.
<Trixsey> im not gonna manually type like 30 commands each time I load X-Chat
<Trixsey> seems like a waste of time
<Trixsey> when I can make a script that does that shit for me
<ThElInK_mt> lsuactiafner, lol - I would if it was any other program.. but I paid for cedega - and I'm a poor, poor student lol
<jwsh> man, what's up with the servers today?
<jwsh> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe libxalan2-java 2.6.0-1ubuntu1
<lsuactiafner> Shachaf : my 3com works nicely, just the kernel prolly loaded the wrong module.
<jwsh>   404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] 
<jwsh> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libx/libxalan2-java/libxalan2-java_2.6.0-1ubuntu1_all.deb  404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] 
<justin> Trixsey: uh, try LOOKING in the xchat preferences, it can connect to servers and join channels for you without any stupid plugins
<delire> Shachaf: odd. another common card. i don't mean to undermine what you've told me, but what does 'lspci | grep Network' say?
<lsuactiafner> ThElInK_mt : cedega is free?
<Trixsey> where?
<ThElInK_mt> lsuactiafner, nope...
<lsuactiafner> lspci | grep -i eth
<Shachaf> delire: On which machine?
<ThElInK_mt> lsuactiafner, I bought it from Transgaming
<mag> jwsh: apt-get update
<delire> Shachaf: the 'eepro100' machine
<jwsh> I did
<lsuactiafner> ThElInK_mt : heh ok then i suppose i got a hacked copy hmmmmm
<lsuactiafner> interesting
<Trixsey> justin: I need to join like 20 channels.. and then I need a ton of ident commands and stuff
<justin> Trixsey: http://www.xchat.org/files/screenshots/xchat_screen_2.png
<delire> Trixsey: what's wrong with Xchat or BitchX?
<lsuactiafner> BitchX > all
<ThElInK_mt> lsuactiafner, I would try it, but if it doesn't work I'd have to switch back to gentoo... and re-installing gentoo takes like forever. So I'd rather make sure it works before hand hehe...
<jwsh> mag: I've tried http://archive.... http://us.archive... and http://gr.archive... that directory /libxalan2-java isn't there
<Trixsey> justin, ok? I see a server list?
<justin> Trixsey: edit?
<ThElInK_mt> lsuactiafner, I'll probably go ahead and try anyway
<Thorrn4> hello! I have a BIG problem...I cannot log in my main account; i get a major error every time I try to log in (this session has lasted for less that 10 sec...) WHAT DO I DO?
<Trixsey> I want to be able to perform 40 automated tasks on execution of the program, where can I do that in your little server list?
<lsuactiafner> ThElInK_mt : if it works in gentoo 64bit it should work in ubuntu
<Trixsey> jeez
<Trixsey> lol
<stjepan> hi
<ThElInK_mt> lsuactiafner, true :)
<moparfan90> hello
<Jet2k5> guys, for some reason my w32codecs keep on going away
<Jet2k5> they disappear
<Jet2k5> wtf is causing this?
<ThElInK_mt> lsuactiafner, I'll give it a try and then let the others know :)
<Thorrn4> hello! I have a BIG problem...I cannot log in my main account; i get a major error every time I try to log in (this session has lasted for less that 10 sec...) WHAT DO I DO? Also, every time I try to go into the root terminal and this user cannot use it!
<Trixsey> justin where do I run ident and invite commands for instance?
<Shachaf> delire: "lspci | grep -i network" gives nothing.
<Shachaf> delire: But, "lspci | grep -i eth" gives "Intel Corp. 82557/8/9 [Ethernet Pro 100]  (rev 02)"
<stjepan> do you have slow ADSL?
<justin> Trixsey: that's a different story. irssi makes that easy, dunno about xchat
<stjepan> do you have that problem?
<ThElInK_mt> Thanks for the help guys :) cya...
<justin> Thorrn4: change your session type?
<Trixsey> justin, it'd be easy if they wrote a proper API, not just a few commands
<moparfan90> i am thinking of switching to ubuntu. whats some of the programs and cool stuff that comes with it?????????
<delire> Shachaf: odd grepping on Network works fine here. anyway that is the same card i use.
<Trixsey> moparfan90: you born 1990? better stay with windows
<moparfan90> why
<HappyFool> moparfan90: openoffice (office suite), evolution (mail + calendar)
<Trixsey> moparfan90: swaping to Ubuntu.. from?
<HappyFool> moparfan90: what sort of software are you interested in ?
<moparfan90> yea. im using SUSE linux
<lsuactiafner> lspci | grep -i eth
<Trixsey> moparfan90: IMHO it isnt the extra features that determines wether an OS is good or not :p
<HappyFool> moparfan90: try out the live cd, see if it tickles your fancy
<Matthew_W> Can you guys possibly help me set up direct3d or openGL -- I'm having a problem with it, my games won't run, they crash, and can't create direct3d objects, and the sounds don't work, etc. etc.
<Matthew_W> Help.
<Trixsey> moparfan90: if you made up your mind about getting ubuntu then wait for a stable release of the breezy badger??
<HappyFool> Trixsey: eh, why wait?
<moparfan90> whens that going to be
<delire> Matthew_W: of course they can't create DX objects, same on a Mac
<Matthew_W> delire: explain.
<HappyFool> breezy will be released in october, but the current release (5.04, the hoary hedgehog) is perfectly usable
<Matthew_W> delire:  it works on Linux, says so on transgaming.com -- this game, that is.
<Thorrn4> justin, what do u mean? I tried opening all the sessions (KDE, GNOME, XFce) and none of them will open
<delire> Matthew_W: are you trying to run DirectX games on your Linux machine?
<delire> Matthew_W: ahah so you're using Cedega?
<Thorrn4> HappyFool, can u help me out?
<moparfan90> does ubuntu come with Wine or WineX?
<justin> Thorrn4: what does that mean?
<klaym> how do you upgrade to breezy?
<moparfan90> does ubuntu come with Wine or WineX
<HappyFool> Thorrn4: i can try
<HappyFool> Thorrn4: have you tried switching to the non-gui console (Ctl-Alt-F1) and logging in there?
<Matthew_W> delire:  yes, using cedega.
<Matthew_W> delire:  so I need to figure this out.
<Matthew_W> delire:  it's star wars battlefront
<moparfan90> yea i want to play games to does ubuntu come with Wine or WINEX or cedega
<delire> Matthew_W: i can't help then. perhaps seek #cedega or send them an email. you do have direct rendering though? what does 'glxinfo | grep direct' give you?
<bartekp> hi
<moparfan90> hiu'
<moparfan90> hi
<moparfan90> does ubuntu come with Wine or WineX
<dr_willis> winex is comercial and been renamed to Cedega
<dr_willis> so you can install WINE :P
<dr_willis> or go buy the cedega license and install cedega
<dr_willis> (which used to be winex)
<moparfan90> how much is it
<Trixsey> or download it illegaly!!!!
<Trixsey> omgz0r
<dr_willis> $5 a mo.
<moparfan90> for how long
<Trixsey> monthly fee?
<dr_willis> go check out the Cedega Homepage. :)
<delire> moparfan90: if you live forever, $5/month can be prohibitively expensive
<dr_willis> then theres a few other wine spinoffs also.
<Matthew_W> delire:  gives me direct rendering: No
<Matthew_W> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<dr_willis> depends on waht you want to run.
<bartekp> moparfan90: wine is in universe in ubuntu
<delire> Matthew_W: ahah ;) what graphics card?
<moparfan90> so you  have to pay $5 a month for ever
<moparfan90> or just until you download??/
<HappyFool> moparfan90: until the heat death of the universe
<Shachaf> delire: So do you think the problem is with the network?
<HappyFool> moparfan90: which, as delire points out, makes it rather pricey
<moparfan90> very funny
<moparfan90> no real
<moparfan90> realy
<bartekp> moparfan90: you can download CVS version cedega
<moparfan90> i tryed that
<moparfan90> i cant install it
<HappyFool> moparfan90: read cedega's web-page, as someone suggested
<dr_willis> :P
<moparfan90> :-P
<delire> moparfan90: for i in range(forever); print "give me a fiver"
<Matthew_W> delire:  SiS  (Silicon integrated systems) laptop integrated.
<debian_linux> nick dbeian_
<delire> Matthew_W: i don't think it's even possible to setup hardware accelleration for that device.
<moparfan90> ok.
<moparfan90> bye
<bartekp> Matthew_W: lspci
<Matthew_W> lspci floods me
<Matthew_W> bartekp:  what should I be looking for?
<delire> Matthew_W: lspci | grep VGA
<bartekp> Matthew_W: lspci -v|grep VGA
<Matthew_W> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  661FX/M661FX/M661MX/741/M741/760/M760 PCI/AGP (prog-if 00 [VGA] )
<bartekp> Matthew_W: some SIS chips works with DRI
<Matthew_W> bartekp: explain?
<delire> ahah do they? cool
<mz2> in OOo 2 Impress how the hell can you get rid of that side panel permanently
<marco__> hello
<HappyFool> ello
<Seveas> howdy
<Matthew_W> bartekp: so what do I have to do?
<bartekp> Matthew_W: it should work with dri
<bartekp> mz2: http://xfree86.activeventure.org/rs/sis.4.html
<bartekp> hm
<mz2> bartekp, huh?? :)
<bartekp> mz2: sorry, mistake
<spaltung> Hola
<delire> Shachaf: i think so
<aramiil> hello again
<Shachaf> delire: This even worked with LFS, when I installed it on that machine a while ago.
<tuku> Hi. I just installed ubuntu and it installed grub on /dev/hda but I need it on /dev/hdb. How can I install it on it?
<ninwa> Oooh, Jones Soda 12 Pack! Woot
<Seveas> tuku, grub-install (hd1)
<ivoks> mako: ping
<tuku> thanks, i try it
<raptoid> whats downloader for x appz ?
<tuku> does ubuntu use these hd0 and hd1 enstead of /dev/hda?
<HappyFool> raptoid: what's that mean ? something other than synaptic ?
<HappyFool> tuku: no, just grub
<Hoxzer^^> Now somebody tell how to setup shell server
<tuku> ok...thanks...got to go test how grub install worked
<Hoxzer^^> quickly
<mjr> Hoxzer^^, basically install ssh-server
<Hoxzer^^> I need help
<Hoxzer^^> thx
<mjr> and that's about it
<lsuactiafner> tuku no.
<lsuactiafner> bleh
<Seveas> openssh-server even
<Consumer> hey guys
<Consumer> is there any way to see how fast my PPP interface is running ?
<Hoxzer^^> Mjr: can I login as root with it?
<anacron> amm how do i change that when i double click my media files, it tries to open them with mplayer, and i don't even have it anymore
<Seveas> Hoxzer^^, not by default
<Hoxzer^^> :O
<Hoxzer^^> how do I setup it
<Seveas> Hoxzer^^, but you can enable it by creating a root account and editing the config
<Seveas> it's VERY unsafe though and should not be done
<Consumer> I just need to see how fast my adsl is running
<Seveas> log in as an ordinary user and use sudo
<anacron> amm my account works with root and i didn't make any changes to any configs
<Hoxzer^^> Seveas: ok
<Seveas> there's no sane person that does a remote login as root....
<Hoxzer^^> well then I gues I install irssi before I go to work
<justin> Seveas: VERY unsafe huh? since when?
<Seveas> justin, since ever
<delire> Shachaf: try a LiveCD like Knoppix or even better, Mepis.
<Shachaf> delire: This works under Knoppix.
<Shachaf> delire: Not the Ubuntu live CD, though.
<anacron> Seveas: i assume that you have answer for my question again!, how do i change preffered application to videofiles?
<mahl> Quick : whats the command for starting the setting screen resolution app
<Seveas> anacron, rightclick on such a file and browse through the options on the appearing menu
<geko> guys i am running xmms from fresh install
<GNULinuxer> how can I go into init 3 on Ubuntu ?
<Seveas> it's somewhere over there
<geko> but it freezes when i open an mp3
<Seveas> GNULinuxer, why would you?
<GNULinuxer> no matter what runlevel I am in, GDM will always start
<Seveas> runlevel 2,3,4 and 5 are the same...
<GNULinuxer> Seveas, i want to do startx to start my GUI session
<Seveas> GNULinuxer, remove gdm from runlevel2 then (hint: man update-rc.d)
<justin> mahl: gnome-display-properties ?
<mahl> im really really stressed
<mahl> thanks!
<GNULinuxer> Seveas, ohh
<justin> GNULinuxer: remove gdm?
<Thorrn4> HappyFool, sorry I took so long..I had to help my mom w/ something....can we go back to "problem solving"?
<Consumer> nobody ?
<HappyFool> Thorrn4: sure. as i said earlier, have you tried switching to the non-gui console (Ctl-Alt-F1) and logging in there?
<Thorrn4> and that will do what HappyFool?
<GNULinuxer> Seveas, I compiled gnome from CVS, now I created a .desktop entry to log into my new gnome ... but still i log into the default gnome
<HappyFool> Thorrn4: test that you can login at all
<Thorrn4> ok
<HappyFool> Thorrn4: and maybe let use look at some error logs
<Thorrn4> brb
<delire> Shachaf: i have no idea. you could reboot into knoppix now and you're sure it will work?
<HappyFool> Consumer: i don't think there's anything like in windows indicating connection speed (i assume that's your question still)
<Consumer> yes mate
<Consumer> I just need to know if BT are capping me heh
<lsuactiafner> iftop -B
<Consumer> should be running at 2mbps but I dunno
<lsuactiafner> netwatch
<HappyFool> Consumer: oh, in that case, find a big file to download and see how long it takes
<Shachaf> delire: I don't think I have a Knoppix CD handy, but I can tell you that SUSE (which was what I tried to install before Ubuntu) connected successfully.
<lsuactiafner> yeh download a 700mb iso.
<HappyFool> Consumer: e.g., a cd image (ubuntu live cd, or maybe something you don't have)
<lsuactiafner> Consumer : iftop and netwatch damnit
<concept10> Anyone have SBC DSL?
<delire> Shachaf: well i would consider telling that to one of the ubuntu-dev's it's such a common card and i'm sure several other people in this channel also use it.
<sobersabre> hello ..
<Hoxzer^^> Looks like My shell is working fine :)
<sobersabre> greeting & salutations
<Burgundavia> Shachaf, file a bug about it
<sobersabre> Hoxzer^^, which shell is this ?
<Shachaf> Burgundavia: But I don't know what the problem IS.
<Shachaf> Burgundavia: This person seems to have a similiar problem, though: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11855
<sobersabre> Shachaf, what the problem looks like ?
<sobersabre> :)
<Consumer> hmm netwatch is for ethernet interfaces only eh
<Shachaf> sobersabre: I can't connect to the local network.
<CruNcher> how can i see the current opened TCP connections ?
<Consumer> I've got iftop
<HappyFool> CruNcher: netstat -t
<Burgundavia> Shachaf, the card doesn't work, that is a bug, even if you don't know what the issue is
<Shachaf> sobersabre: I'm using an eepro100, but neither e100 nor eepro100 work with this.
<Seveas> CruNcher, netstat -a
<Shachaf> sobersabre: I tried DHCP and static IPs.
<CruNcher> HappyFool i mean not so detailed just the amount in realtime
<Seveas> CruNcher, netstat -t -l will list listening TCP servers
<CruNcher> as a number
<GNULinuxer> Seveas, how can I stop gdm at ini 3 ? it's NN is 13
<Seveas> CruNcher, netstat -t -a | wc -l
<HappyFool> CruNcher: err, dunno. i use netstat ;)
<CruNcher> hehe nice thx Seveas
<CruNcher> but -2
<CruNcher> the 2 lines are no connections hehe
* Ober looks for a mirror for the ppc live cd
<Ober> torrent has been running > 24 hours on a fast broadban
<Ober> d
<slept> I got some basic questions about a  c-programm (which I have to write because I don't have mapple)  I need to know how to check if a number is odd or even and how I could do something like a^(-1/3)  or a
<wc_nix> i have a major problem
<HappyFool> CruNcher: netstat -t|wc -l
<wc_nix> if i shutdown my nix box and boot it up again, X11 wont open. I reinstall NVIDIA drivers and it says that the previous driver installation has been altered somehow.
<wc_nix> after installation is complete again I restart and X11 starts
<wc_nix> but when I try to login it says Xauth failed
<HappyFool> slept: c and maple are quite different ;)
<wc_nix> reason for all of this: unknown
<HappyFool> slept: if you need to do numerics, i recommend something like octave
<justin> wc_nix: are you using the .run file from nvidia?
<wc_nix> yesa
<wc_nix> yes*
<HappyFool> slept: if you need a real computer algebra system, you will either need to purchase one, or use something like ginac (which is more of a framework)
<wc_nix> if i telinit 6 (restart) no problems
<wc_nix> if i telinit 0 (shutdown)
<wc_nix> then start up comp later, X11 is jacked
<justin> wc_nix: why would you do that instead of just installing the already packaged nvidia drivers?
<thechitowncubs> Is it possible to resize partitions in a Knoppix live CD?
<wc_nix> because they're newer
<wc_nix> and official
<justin> wc_nix: how are the newer and official drivers working for you?
<Hoxzer> can I setup Ubuntu to run some commands at start?
<wc_nix> it says this though...
<thechitowncubs> What is the easiest way to resize an ext3 parition?
<justin> Hoxzer: like what?
<Hoxzer> Justin: like dnsflush
<HappyFool> slept: to check if a number is odd/even, find the remainder wrt 2: a%2; for a^(-1/3), try pow(a,-1./3), and for a^2 just a*a or pow(a,2)
<Hoxzer> I have always do it when it starts so it works
<wc_nix> WARNING: Your driver installation has been altered since it was initially installed; this may happen, for example, if you have since installed the NVIDIA driver through a mechanism other than the nvidia-installer (Such as rpm or with the NVIDIA tarballs). The nvidia-Installer will attempt to uninstall as best it can.
<we2by> how do I install identd?
<slept> HappyFool, I know  about the difference , but it's verry simple to calculate it's just lot of work to do from Z=28 ... 38
<Hoxzer> kj
<Thorrn4> HappyFool, I can log in
<slept> HappyFool, thanks I'll try
<Seveas> we2by, aptitude purge identd
<justin> Hoxzer: what is dnsflush?
<HappyFool> slept: this is not really appropriate for #ubuntu anyway ;) try #c or maybe #maths or something
<pepperpot> how do i stop samba clients from creating arbitrary symbolic links?
<HappyFool> Thorrn4: ok. there are two log files which may help you
<wc_nix> i'm so screwed
<HappyFool> Thorrn4: one is /var/log/Xorg.0.log, but, since your login screen comes up ok, that may not have much of interest
<HappyFool> Thorrn4: another one is ~/.xsession-errors, which may have something useful
<Thorrn4> so I be root?
<HappyFool> Thorrn4: oh, there's also /var/log/gdm/<stuff>
<HappyFool> Thorrn4: no, you don't need to be root
<Seveas> slept, int iseven(int a) { return ! a & 0x1; }
<Seveas> slept, very simple, works on big numbers...
<Seveas> slept, int iseven(int a) { return ! (a & 0x1); }
<wc_nix> and why cant i login with GDM? It says an error message
<Seveas> that's even better
<HappyFool> Thorrn4: sorry, i'm assuming you know how to read text files etc -- please tell me if you don't
<slept> HappyFool, I thouth that would happen with try #c , but because the questions were that simple I just asked. And most time I spent in here I don't flood the channel.
<wc_nix> i'll type the error message out
<HappyFool> slept: no big deal ;)
<wc_nix> xauth: timeout in locking authority file /home/.Xauthority
<slept> Seveas, thanks
<wc_nix> any idea how to fix?
<Thorrn4> nope...I dont kno how 2 read it HappyFool
<justin> wc_nix: why is your home directory set to /home ?
<wc_nix> it's not
<wc_nix> i just dont want to type my username
<HappyFool> Thorrn4: just to check -- is ubuntu on a different computer from the one you're chatting from ?
<wc_nix> xauth: timeout in locking authority file /home/username/.Xauthority
<wc_nix> where username is my username
<HappyFool> Thorrn4: you don't have to reboot or something every time ?
<Seveas> wc_nix, remove ~/.Xauthrity then
<thechitowncubs> What is the easiest way to resize an ext3 parition?
<justin> wc_nix: did you fill up your /home partition? did you do something to cause that file or your home directory to be owned by root?
<wc_nix> Fatal server error: Server is already active for display 0 If this server is no longer running remove /tmp/.x0-lock and start again.
<wc_nix> i dont think so
<Seveas> wc_nix, remove that too...
<wc_nix> should i remove that tmp file?
<wc_nix> k lemme try that
<Thorrn4> ...Im on Ubuntu...but using a 2nd account
<HappyFool> Thorrn4: oh
<HappyFool> Thorrn4: so this account works ?
<Thorrn4> this one.....but not the 1 I want 2 use
<HappyFool> Thorrn4: puzzling
<HappyFool> Thorrn4: when did your system break?
<HappyFool> Thorrn4: and what were you doing at the time, or just previously?
<justin> s/system/user account/
<HappyFool> justin: oops, yes, sorry
<gallonegro> are the ubuntu forums down
<seth_k> yep
<Thorrn4> It's trying to open a .iceSOMETHING file...I think thats what it said when I try to log into that account HappyFool
<HappyFool> Thorrn4: hm
<Seveas> Thorrn4, remove .ICEauthority from the other users homedir
<Thorrn4> yesterday it was working fine...besides a DCOP error...and how I cannot get it
<Seveas> Thorrn4, and you can login again
<HappyFool> Thorrn4: do as Seveas suggests. It may be easiest to do so from the console (Ctl-Alt-F1) (to get back to GUI, Alt-F7)
<HappyFool> unless your new user has sudo rights
<Thorrn4> yea Seveas that is the file it wants
<schlomo> Hi
<kvidell> ctrl+alt+f7 I thought.. there's only 6 ttys
<wc_nix> 7 is GUI
<schlomo> ubuntuforums.org is down ?
<Seveas> Thorrn4, then simply remove it
<concept10> Anyone use DSL?
<schlomo> I can ping it but can't access via http
<kvidell> schlomo: temporarily, I'm told.
<thechitowncubs> What is the easiest way to resize an ext3 parition?
<Thorrn4> I do concept10
<lsuactiafner> thechitowncubs : parted
<schlomo> arf :(
<lsuactiafner> i think..
<thechitowncubs> is there a way i can do it while its active?
<kvidell> schlomo: anything I/we can help you with or were you just browsing out of boredom and it went explodey on ya?
<Seveas> thechitowncubs, no
<thechitowncubs> like chroot into a livecd?
<concept10> Thorrn4, who do you use and how did you set that up?
<schlomo> kvidell : I just found some great thread about wifi problem
<kvidell> ah, okay
<schlomo> kvidell :same as mine
<gallonegro> i didnt know nero releasaed a version for linux, does anyone know if neerolinux runs in ubuntu
<schlomo> concept10 : yes
<wc_nix> i still get that timeout
<wc_nix> xauth: timeout in locking authority file /home/username/.Xauthority
<wc_nix> i deleted the file
<wc_nix> so why am i still getting the error
<wc_nix> :-|
<user2> hi.
<justin> wc_nix: did you fill up your /home partition? did you do something to cause that file or your home directory to be owned by root?
<wc_nix> dont think so
<wc_nix> :-\
<justin> wc_nix: don't guess. look.
<seth_k> gallonegro, it does, but k3b is better
<wc_nix> Little Shit -l my home directory then?
<wc_nix> Oh My God!
<user2> hey guys,
<schlomo> concept10 : which modem did u use ?
<wc_nix> stupid script
<user2> what do you prefer, emacs or standalone reader
<user2> :)
<Seveas> wc_nix, language...
<justin> wc_nix: ls -l /home/ ; df -h
<concept10> schlomo, 2Wire 1800HG
<wc_nix> sorry it was my stupid acronym script
<Thorrn4> I use Verizon DSL concept10
<HappyFool> user2: emacs is always the correct answer
<wc_nix> i didnt know ls was on it
<wc_nix> terribly sorry
<user2> why?
<user2> :O
<user2> bear with me, i'm 9.
<user2> it won't be a waste either, :)
<Thorrn4> and concept10, when I installed ubuntu, I had an ethernet connected and Ubuntu connect to the internet
<Thorrn4> Seveas, it worked
<Thorrn4> thank you
<justin> user2: you can't be 9, you actually spell things correctly
<Seveas> yw :)
<HappyFool> user2: what do you mean by a 'standalone reader' ?
<wc_nix> uh oh
<wc_nix> (justin) you're right
<Thorrn4> HappyFool, Seveas' Idea worked
<wc_nix> some reason root owns my username folder
<user2> i've read several documents from with inn emacs, and I currently see no difference
<HappyFool> Thorrn4: good stuff
<wc_nix> chown it to the username?
<Seveas> emacs is evil
<user2> Stand alone reader to invoke info
<Seveas> pure evil
<HappyFool> user2: oh, i see
<user2> :)
<HappyFool> user2: it doesn't really matter
<Seveas> user2, simply use the command: info
<Thorrn4> some people like it Seveas
<justin> wc_nix: at least.. probably have other things in there.. try...
<Seveas> Thorrn4, some people are satanists too :)
<wc_nix> recursive?
<wc_nix> chown -R username target_directory
<wc_nix> ?
<user2> But, also I keep in mind that i've read that I cannot edit info with Stand Alone..
<HappyFool> user2: i'm used to the emacs keys -- i think the info commands are very slightly different
<wc_nix> or -r
<user2> :(
<Thorrn4> it just so happens that those 2 groups of people might be related Seveas
<wc_nix> capital R
<Seveas> Thorrn4, 'might'?
<Seveas> :)
<TokenBad> anyone here know how to python script?
<wc_nix> woohoo
<Seveas> TokenBad, #python
<justin> wc_nix: find /home/yourusername -user root
<wc_nix> worked
<wc_nix> thanks a bunch
<user2> :) Hey,
<justin> wc_nix: see how bad it is
<user2> thanks alot.
<wc_nix> (justin) no need
<user2> :)
<TokenBad> I have a script need edited so it will work on nix..
<wc_nix> i just chowned it all
<Thorrn4> but I dont think that we REALLY need proof Seveas
<TokenBad> it was originally done for windows
<djm62> TokenBad: to what extent? do you just need the right #! ?
* nekton is back (gone 12:54:41)
<wc_nix> i did chown -R my_username /home/
<Seveas> Thorrn4, me neither
<wc_nix> thanks :-D
<wc_nix> now for the NVIDIA problem, any idea why it's giving me the problem?
<justin> wc_nix: um, but now you messed up the permissions  of /home itself
<Seveas> TokenBad, then learn to program python or ask someone to fix it up for you
<TokenBad> djm62, not sure...
<wc_nix> why's that?
<justin> wc_nix: because /home/ should be owned by root
<TokenBad> Seveas, that is why asked if anyone knew pythong scripting
<Seveas> wc_nix, are you really that stupid or are you just playing with us?
<wc_nix> Laughing Out Loud
<HappyFool> #python is usually quite friendly. if you ask a specific question, you should get a useful answer
<user2> well, I have to head out. See ya all around.
<user2> :)
<user2> Goodluckz
<TokenBad> not to sure they will help with this though
<Seveas> there's not that many people either in here or there that help fixing up a complete script...
<djm62> TokenBad: the first line should be "#!/usr/bin/python"
<wc_nix> ./home is O W N E D by root still
<TokenBad> I just need to know if it can be converted to work on linux...
<wc_nix> Oh My God! i'm turning this damn script off
<HappyFool> wc_nix: heh
<Seveas> wc_nix, you shouldn't be running scripts at all in an irc client...
<Seveas> escpecially not such obnoxious ones...
<wc_nix> it's on a windows box, thought i disabled it
<djm62> TokenBad: it depends on the script...one can write non-portable python
<TokenBad> damn and I can't tell the difference
<djm62> TokenBad: what script is it? is it online somewhere?
<TokenBad> djm62, can I msg you
<wc_nix> k disabled it
<djm62> TokenBad: ok
<wc_nix> lol
<wc_nix> sorry about that people
<wc_nix> ok now back to the problem, /home is still owned by root but everything in my user account's home directory is owned by my user account
<wc_nix> is that bad?
<djm62> TokenBad: this is assuming it's a few lines, and not an OS
<Seveas> TokenBad, how big is the script?
<HappyFool> wc_nix: everything in /home/wc_nix/ should be owned by wc_nix
<wc_nix> k then i'm fine
<wc_nix> (Seveas) called me a moron for setting everything in that folder to my user account
<HappyFool> wc_nix: the command you posted appeared to change ownership of /home
<wc_nix> i didnt use that command
<wc_nix> it cutoff the username, i did chown -R /home/wc_nix
<wc_nix> chown -r (wc_nix) /home/wc_nix
<wc_nix> my mistake
<Seveas> -R
<Seveas> i hope
<HappyFool> unfortunately our telepathy module is not functioning today, so we couldn't guess that ;)
<JohnMurdoch> IMO everything in /home/useraccount should have permissions of 750
<wc_nix> yeah
<rapha> Hi all
<wc_nix> sry for the typos
<Seveas> JohnMurdoch, not true
<pfp> hey, i'm writing a small script to copy pictures from my camera, and i'd like it to show a simple progress bar (X, maybe even GTK) when it's copying. any suggestions on how to create the 'bar?
<rapha> What is that DTP program for GNOME called again?
<JohnMurdoch> Seveas, why?
<TokenBad> about 151 lines
<wc_nix> but any idea why NVIDIA dies after an full shutdown? but not a restart?
<Seveas> .plan / .gpgkey and stuff should not on large multiuser systems
<justin> wc_nix: reinstall xlibmesa-gl, then install nvidia-glx and linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<Seveas> and easy-to-share stuff
<Seveas> like ~/public_html/
<wc_nix> what's wrong with the official drivers though?
<JohnMurdoch> Seveas, for a single user system? (apologies for not indicating this)
<Seveas> TokenBad, paste it at paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Seveas> i'll have a look
<justin> pfp: zenity
<justin> wc_nix: you tell me what is wrong with them?
<Seveas> JohnMurdoch, for a singleuser system it doesn't matter whether it's 777 or 700...
<wc_nix> something else is affecting them
<JohnMurdoch> Seveas, security wise it doesn't?
<djm62> rapha: scribus?
<wc_nix> i think i fixed it
<pfp> justin: that looks like what i need, thanks :)
<wc_nix> by the way i have 1 last question, how come if i have network cable plugged in it boots up rapidly but if i dont it hangs on the network setup feature
<wc_nix> shouldnt it quickly realize there's no network connection and continue bootup?
<justin> wc_nix: should, doesn't..
<wc_nix> ok, so the hang is normal then?
<kvidell> just hit Ctrl+C when it gets to that and it'll zip on by it
<justin> wc_nix: if you install ifplugd and set it up it will
<wc_nix> ok
<kvidell> or that
<kvidell> hehe
<wc_nix> now i have to figure out how to setup wifi drivers
<Seveas> wc_nix, for breezy that will be solved...
<mako> Seveas: i'm around
<wc_nix> what?
<Seveas> mako, whow, that's been hours :)
<wc_nix> for breezy?
<Seveas> i sent you a mail already after i saw that you were idle for 9 hours :
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> wc_nix, the if-i-dont-have-a-cable-in-my-pc-it-boots-up-slow problem
<kvidell> breezy is the next release of Ubuntu's name
<wc_nix> ok i didnt know that
<wc_nix> i assumed that but didnt know for sure
<kvidell> :)
<wc_nix> Seveas, what about WiFi drivers?
<wc_nix> are they easy to obtain?
<justin> wc_nix: you already have them all
<wc_nix> hmm
<Seveas> wc_nix, depends on the card..
<wc_nix> it's a Broadcom 802.11b/g
<wc_nix> came with my compaq laptop built-in
<wc_nix> HP laptop**
<justin> wc_nix: eh, that sucks :-)
<wc_nix> i know
<wc_nix> i think my rabbit ears pickup better signal
<Seveas> wc_nix, it doesn't suck usually
<gahan> whats IN PTR for?:)
* Seveas has an hp/compag laptop
<Seveas> works out of the box
<wc_nix> well my friend's dell picks up better too
<wc_nix> yeah the card works but the light wont light up
<Seveas> gahan, ipaddress to hostname resolving
<wc_nix> to show card is enabled
<wc_nix> and would it be eth1 since eth0 is the LAN controller?
<Seveas> wc_nix, could be
<Seveas> or ath0 if it's an atheros
<djm62> does ifplugd stop the search for ntp as well?
<wc_nix> also what's the deal with cool'n'quiet and linux?
<Seveas> wc_nix, try ifconfig -a
<wc_nix> is it enabled?
<Seveas> that'll show you the interfaces you have
<pfp> gahan: PTR records map ip addresses to hostname in reverse dns
<justin> iwconfig is a better command to run
<wc_nix> alright, thanks
<deffy> Hi people
<wc_nix> but cool'n'quiet is forced enabled on my laptop. it stays at 800MHz and supposed to rise to 1.8GHz whenever more power is needed
<deffy> about ready to smash stuff here
<wc_nix> does Linux work with cool'n'quiet?
<wc_nix> or do i need to get 3rd party drivers to support it?
<justin> what moron came up with this "cool'n'quiet" crap?
<wc_nix> i dunno but i hate them for it
<Seveas> wc_nix, it;s called frequency scaling
<wc_nix> HP wont let me disable it in BIOS
<deffy> combination of trying to get my USB dongle to work and the fact that it's super hot outside
<Seveas> nad it's used by default and rocks
<Seveas> and*
<wc_nix> but Linux supports it?
<wc_nix> so i am getting my full 1.8GHz when it's needed in linux?
<justin> wc_nix: install cpufreqd
<Seveas> wc_nix, rightclick on the panel, select add to panel and choose cpu frequency scaling monitor
<Seveas> do NOT install cpufreqd
<mjr> justin, isn't powernowd installed by default?
<wc_nix> ok, thanks
<deffy> so here is my problem, I've installed the drivers and went over the rt2500 page on the wiki, but my system still does not seem to realize that the dongle is there
<wc_nix> justin
<justin> oh i dunno, it "just works" on my laptop
<wc_nix> i fixed my nVidia problem :-)
<wc_nix> found out i accidently left a default nvidia module installed
<wc_nix> so it conflicted with my custom drivers
<duncanmak> hello
<wc_nix> hi
<kvidell> Howdy
<oxel> Can anyone help me with a USB device issue? I see my Zen Nomad in my Device Manager list, but Gnomad won't see it...
<justin> though it sucks that it can only do 800mhz or 1.6ghz, I'd run it at 100mhz all the time if I could
<duncanmak> i restarted my hoary machine, and now GDM is not starting
<duncanmak> it says Could not init font path element unix:/7100
<duncanmak> how do i force xfs to start?
<justin> duncanmak: that is a warning, not an error
<duncanmak> hmm
<wc_nix> hey Justin and Seveas, thanks for all the help
<wc_nix> very much appreciated
<duncanmak> and then it says X: client 2 rejected from local host
<justin> duncanmak: does startx work?
<duncanmak> ah
<duncanmak> libXu.so.6 is missing?
<duncanmak> libXau.so.6 is missing
<justin> duncanmak: are you using breezy or something?
<duncanmak> which package contains that?
<duncanmak> i'm using hoary
<duncanmak> but i'm using some other apt sources, so maybe that caused a problem
<justin> duncanmak: libxau6 believe ir or not :-P
<tritium> duncanmak, which other apt sources are you using?
<wc_nix> whoa
<duncanmak> which package contains libXau?
<wc_nix> i found an exact guide on how to setup my WIFI card with linux
<duncanmak> i just want to get it up and working first
<wc_nix> and it does involve iwconfig
<amonkey> is there a way to find out what proccess triggered an error? i get errors when i log in about command not found and having to be root (2 exactly) and what to know wha't causing them
<Seveas> duncanmak, don't you ever read what people say?
<synd> nalioth_zZzZzZzZ: wake up you fag
<wc_nix> i gotta go, thanks for the help once again justin and Seveas
<duncanmak> hmm, it's already installed
<wc_nix> bbl peace
<Seveas> synd, language please...
<tritium> synd, dude...
<justin> amonkey: bash -x -l ?
<_kevin> who needs help, I'm a linux noob ready to help anyone to the best of my abilities
<duncanmak> justin: what's the equivalent of rpm --rebuilddb?
<synd> dude
<duncanmak> i think my packages db is broken
<tritium> duncanmak, did you see my question?
<Seveas> duncanmak, apt-get update
<justin> duncanmak: why would you think that?
<duncanmak> justin: it crashed during an update from synaptic
<Seveas> duncanmak, then just do an apt-get update again
<tritium> It's always a pleasure when you try to help someone, and they ignore you...
<Seveas> and if you really think it's messed up: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<duncanmak> i use: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted
<duncanmak> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary universe
<duncanmak> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<duncanmak> deb http://sh.nu/~crimsun/ ./
<duncanmak> deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ warty java
<duncanmak> deb http://ubuntu.secs.oakland.edu hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<duncanmak> deb http://ubuntu.secs.oakland.edu hoary-security main restricted
<duncanmak> deb-src http://ubuntu.secs.oakland.edu hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<duncanmak> deb ftp://neacm.fe.up.pt/pub/ubuntu-java/ binary/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<HappyFool> aargh
<duncanmak> deb-src ftp://neacm.fe.up.pt/pub/ubuntu-java/ source/
<duncanmak> all of those
* mode/#ubuntu [+q duncanmak!*@*]  by Seveas
<sitle> hi ^^
<Seveas> you should not paste in here
<Seveas> you will now be ignored
<synd> duncanmak: pastebin.ca
<djm62> duncanmak: people use much the same things, there is no need for multiple similar lines...
<thermyte> so I am reconfiguring my debian server and I am thinking I may want to install ubuntu instead of debian. What are the most noticable differences?
<Seveas> duncanmak, and OH MY GOD fix up that sources.list
<Quest-Master> Gnome really needs a new file manager
<djm62> thermyte: ubuntu will be more up-to-date, so you may not wish to change a running server that often
<Quest-Master> Nautilus is terrible. ;(
<deffy> So anyone know how I can make ubuntu see the USB dongle which is not showing up in the Network Settings?
<deffy> This is the 3rd time I've gone through the wiki to install this thing
<deffy> and I'm really getting frustrated
* pfp likes nautilus
<djm62> Quest-Master: YOU can always use a different file manager :-/
<thermyte> I severly hate gnome
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Have a question? Just ask! | Please don't paste in here; use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl | PLEASE DON'T USE BREEZY YET -- REALLY | Support information: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com | Kubuntu discussion: #kubuntu | Ubuntu 5.04 (The Hoary Hedgehog release) released! http://www.ubuntulinux.org/504Released
<thermyte> its all about blackbox
<djm62> I'm slightly ambivalent...I find the spatial browsing makes it hard to search for stuff
<Quest-Master> djm62: None of them have the daily functionality they should.
<Quest-Master> I mean.
<hlwende> what f manager doyou recomend
<Quest-Master> Nautilus's features rock.
<thermyte> heh, who needs a file manager
<tritium> djm62, you don't have to use spatial mode
<djm62> I haven't tried them all, Quest-Maste, so I defer to you
<WeirdAl> anyone know where I can get help for ftpd
<Quest-Master> But it is so damn unstable here, not one day has passed where Nautilus has not crashed at least 10 times.
<Quest-Master> No joke.
<deffy> anyone?
<thermyte> WeirdAl: I have always used vsftpd
<tuku> When you install new software at synaptic do you have to logout before them appears to menu?
<Quest-Master> That's pretty bad too, since Windows Explorer doesn't crash that much in one day. ><
<djm62> tritium: I generally like spatial mode, it just gets annoying poking in and out every so often
<tritium> tuku, not all packages will appear in your menu
<tritium> not all have a proper .desktop file
<djm62> Quest-Master: how reproducible is it? is it a version which is supposed to be stable?
<WeirdAl> thermyte, does that go by UNIX users or does it have its own set?
<Quest-Master> djm62: Sure is. Usually happens whenever I right-click a file.
<thermyte> unix users
<WeirdAl> handy. Does it have a gui?
<djm62> Quest-Master: whenever you right-click ANY file?
<tuku> I installed tuxracer. But anyway does it reguire logout before menu updata or not?
<thermyte> stands for "very secure ftp"
<tuku> updata = update
<thermyte> no gui that I know of
<mjr> tuku, shouldn't
<Quest-Master> djm62: Yeah. It happens most on media files though.
<mjr> tuku, if it does, your fam (or rather, gamin) isn't working properly
<thermyte> I am a term monkey, I think everything should be term based that can be
<Quest-Master> It's an on and off thing, not reproducible.
<WeirdAl> thermyte, does it have a GUI?
<djm62> Quest-Master: it sounds like you have a problem there...
<Quest-Master> Happens now and then.
<thermyte> WeirdAl: not that I know of
<WeirdAl> hm
<Quest-Master> And it pisses me off to no end whatsoever as you can imagine since I'm a huge anime and music guy,
<Quest-Master> *.
<tritium> thermyte, then you should be "termyte" ;)
<thermyte> hehe
<djm62> Quest-Master: I can make it crash in directories with bignum files all needing previewed...
<Quest-Master> Even Konqueror is more stable, but I don't like KDE.
<WeirdAl> See, the problem I'm having is that when a user uploads, the default perms are 600
<tritium> Quest-Master, more stable in your case, that is
<chombee> Does anyone know if the Ubuntu install CD can be started from a DOS prompt? What do I run?
<Quest-Master> djm62: I don't have previewing on for any files.
<WeirdAl> So no one can access their HTML through a browser.
<termyte> ?
<thevillain> Hi! I just received the ubuntu live- and installcds in the mail today
<HappyFool> chombee: i think that is relatively unlikely
<thevillain> however, I wasn't able to su to root
<HappyFool> chombee: can't you boot from the cd?
<djm62> thevillain: you can't...use sudo instead
<WeirdAl> thevillain: no root in ubuntu
<_alessandro> Hi friends! Someone can tell me how can I use my new TRUST camera in KUbuntu?
<termyte> I believe ftp perms are determined by the default umask for ftp
<thevillain> WeirdAl, djm62 ok sure
<WeirdAl> thevillain, use sudo <root command>
<thevillain> I thought so, thx alot
<termyte> you could just set g+s on the directory they upload to
<mjt> someone add this "where's my root" to /topic.  Pleease ;)
<WeirdAl> k
<tritium> mjr, huh?
<chombee> HappyFool - is there a way to make an Ubuntu boot disk? My friend has a laptop with an external USB cdrom, he can't boot from the cdrom but can boot from a floppy then lauch a Windows install from the cdrom
<HappyFool> !uboto root
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, HappyFool
<thevillain> WeirdAl: I was just sitting here at my gentoo desktop, and it was a bit easier to press /j ubuntu :)
<nern> HI
<thevillain> thx alot, bi
<HappyFool> chombee: um
<WeirdAl> termyte, that doesn't help. It's already like that.
<_alessandro> Hi friends! Someone can tell me how can I use my new TRUST camera in KUbuntu?
<WeirdAl> It's the individual files that don't help.
<chombee> Or, I just need a way to install Ubuntu without booting from cdrom
<tritium> mjr, that's an FAQ, and it's also in the wiki
<termyte> WeirdAl: hmm, let me poke around a bit
<HappyFool> chombee: you can try here, but it might be a bit of work: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/NetbootInstallHowto
<HappyFool> chombee: sorry, don't know much more
<spoosh> I'm a beginning programmer and  I want to know what's the best way to get started developing for ubuntu
<chombee> HappyFool - okay, thanks
<tritium> spoosh, python is a nice language to learn when starting out
<gahan> can i make my 2 panels in gnome become one? so i'll have menus, tray, taskbar in one panel
<djm62> spoosh: any way you like...there are some exciting things happening in c# and gnome at the moment
<spoosh> i can learn any language
<hardcampa-> yeah I wondered about that. Is it the same python as there are for Unix Windows
<Seveas> gahan, of course...
<Shachaf> I can't get networking working in Ubuntu.
<hardcampa-> or is it a DICE invention
<HappyFool> useful link for learning python: http://www.ibiblio.org/obp/thinkCSpy/
<tritium> spoosh, you should already have "Dive Into Python" installed.  Check the Help system, under Applications->Programming
<djm62> spoosh: but python would be better for learning to program, and has gtk bindings for graphical stuff
<Seveas> HappyFool, or apt-get install diveintopython
<HappyFool> thinkcspy is better for beginner programmers
<justin> Shachaf: what does mii-tool and mii-diag output?
<gahan> Seveas: how do i?
<spoosh> i can do basic programming
<HappyFool> diveintopython is slightly more advanced
<hardcampa-> argh wrong channel lol ...forget about my question
<Seveas> gahan, rightclick on the panels and browse throug the menu that appears,,
* djm62 fears that double entendre
<spoosh> i've been looking into mono and c# i wasn't sure about ubuntu development though
<jon273> why do directories and files i create on a global nfs share always end up being owned by nobody:nogroup with 741 perms?
<tritium> ubuntu-desktop depends on diveintopython, so he should already have it
<Shachaf> justin: How am I supposed to get the data to you?
<Shachaf> justin: One computer is upstairs, and the other is downstairs.
<spoosh> i could always install it
<tuku> %%% tuxracer warning: Warning: Couldn't set 22050 Hz 16-bit audio
<tuku>   Reason: No available audio device
<tuku> . Sound works othervise well.What can be problem?
<Shachaf> justin: I'm using an eepro100, and I tried both eepro100 and e100.
<hardcampa-> About python: This is pretty neat. As long as it's the same Python: QuestionBot> [DICE] Sanosuke answers: We have a scripting language in BF2, Python.
<justin> Shachaf: you don't. read it yourself and see what it is telling you
<Seveas> tuku, teach tuxracer to use esd
<djm62> spoosh: ubuntu has lots of python stuff ready to install and it's lovely to program in
<spoosh> i have diveintopython installed
<Shachaf> justin: I read it.
<justin> Shachaf: and what did it say?
<tuku> Seveas: How?
<Seveas> And ubuntu pushes python very hard
<Shachaf> justin: According to it, everything is fine.
<Seveas> tuku, search through the options
<justin> Shachaf: 100mbit full duplex?
<spoosh> would it be better for me to start programming by fixing bugs in bugzilla or ?
<chrissturm> spoosh: /join #ubuntu-love
<spoosh> alright
<aramiil> hello again! (for those who where here 14 hours before ^^)
<HappyFool> spoosh: maybe took a look for a python project on sf.net that catches your interest
<Shachaf> justin: Yes.
<aaaaa> someone -i don't know WHY- has installed the obsolote and insecure Storm Linux 2000 on a box to be used as a server. Discuss
<spoosh> i'm going to check out sf.net now
<justin> Shachaf: is the other end another linux box or a little hardware router?
<Shachaf> justin: Little hardware router.
<Shachaf> justin: This same card works in other distributions.
<justin> Shachaf: dmesg say anything?
<aramiil> I've fot a little problem: I try to install PHP 5.0.4 and when I do ./configure --with-apxs2 --with-mysql it answer me: configure: error: cannot find output from lex; giving up (and the line before: line 2422: lex: command not found)
<Shachaf> justin: According to dmesg everything is fine.
<Seveas> aramiil, sudo aptitude install build-essential bison flex
<justin> Shachaf: ifconfig -a only shows one eth interface right?
<justin> Shachaf: does it show any RX packets ?
<Shachaf> justin: Only one.
<Shachaf> justin: And RX says 0.
<aramiil> Seveas> Heu... sorry, but I just begin with linux, and i'm french, so my english isn't really good... i didn't understood a word of what you sad... :'(
<spoosh> i'm still confused at what's probably the best way to get some better programming practice. i figured ubuntu development would be interesting
<aramiil> :s
<sobersabre> guys. where is the documentation of ubuntu kernel compilation ?
<Seveas> aramiil, type in that command exactly...
<lsuactiafner> sobersabre : you dont need ubuntu kernel compile
<justin> Shachaf: it have a real mac address (not 00:00:00... or such) ?
<lsuactiafner> its the same on all distros
<djm62> spoosh: best to get a book on python, and get used to it, then try reading and modifying other people's code
<sobersabre> lsuactiafner, I do need.
<lsuactiafner> just find something somewhere on google
<tritium> actually, there is a debian/ubuntu way, lsuactiafner
<HappyFool> spoosh: i'd recommend finding a small python project and getting involved there
<Seveas> aramiil, et aussil, va  #ubuntu-fr pour aide en franais
<spoosh> is python what most people are developing in now
<tritium> The package named "kernel-package" provides the command "make-kpkg" for building a kernel .deb
<HappyFool> spoosh: #python is a good place to hang out for python discussion
<lsuactiafner> tritium : cant imagine how it can be differant
<sobersabre> lsuactiafner, is there a software suspend able kernel in ubuntu ?
<aramiil> ok ;)
<spoosh> i'll check it out.
<HappyFool> spoosh: there are many languages. c# and java may be more marketable
<Shachaf> justin: Yes.
<lsuactiafner> sobersabre : btw, making your own kernel is a very good idea and dont make ppl convince you otherwise.
<tritium> lsuactiafner, install kernel-package and read the docs.  Also, it's mentioned in the Debian Reference, and other places.
<spoosh> i've done basic programming in both
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, it is not
<lsuactiafner> sobersabre : no idea. i make my own
<sobersabre> Triffid_Hunter, i want to use module-assistant facility.,
<djm62> lsuactiafner: shurely that depends on how specialist your needs are, and how much you know about compilation generally, and that of kernels in particular?
<chrissturm> compiling your own kernel is mostly not neccesary
<tritium> lsuactiafner, there is little need for building your own ubuntu kernel.  Many of the developers use stock kernels, even.
<sobersabre> hmm. i meant tritium
<justin> Shachaf: would be easier to diagnose if the other end of the connection wasn't a dumb router... strange problem
<lsuactiafner> Seveas : i make my own otherwise my system wont boot.. ie, the more ppl able to make their systems bootable for the odd setup the better
<HappyFool> spoosh: what sort of programming do you find interesting? networking? databases? numerics? ... (etc.)
<Shachaf> justin: This works under other distributions (even LFS) and Windows.
<justin> Shachaf: can you upgrade the kernel to something newer?
<tritium> sobersabre, what's your question?
<spoosh> Happyfool: I like databases, most of the stuff that I have done with them has been web based. php, asp, etc
<Shachaf> justin: I can't use apt-get because I don't have a connection.
<Shachaf> justin: What would be the package to download?
<spoosh> happyfool: i'd like to start some linux development stuff though
<sobersabre> when i have used module-assistant i've tried to install sl-modem driver.
<justin> Shachaf: linux-image-2.6.x......
<spoosh> full blown applications and now webpages, etc
<tritium> Shachaf, waht do you want to install?
<sobersabre> and it looks for "linux-image" package. i prepared "kernel-image" with make-kpkf
<christos> i just installed openoffice 2 through synaptic how do i get rid of 1.1??
<sobersabre> i mean make-kpkg
<spoosh> not webpages
<sobersabre> christos, no.
<sobersabre> Shachaf, what is your problem ?
<jon273> Every time i try and get something useful, apt tells me it's unavailable :/
<Seveas> christos, you should apt-get remove openoffice.org
<Shachaf> sobersabre: I can't get the network to work.
<HappyFool> spoosh: fair enough. for starters i'd work through thinkcspy, or diveintopython (or both)
<Seveas> and then use debfoster to clean up the bits & oieces it leaves behind
<HappyFool> spoosh: hang out on #python
<sobersabre> Shachaf, what NIC ?
<christos> that won't remove openoffice.org2 right?
<deffy> Well thanks a whole lot, I guess I'm gonna try a different distro
<Shachaf> sobersabre: I have an eepro100, and I tried both the eepro100 driver and the e100 driver.
<tritium> Shachaf, you should get linux-686, or whichever architecture you have, so it pulls in linux-restricted-modules too
<spoosh> happyfool: thanks for the advice
<HappyFool> spoosh: and read comp.lang.python, e.g., here: http://groups-beta.google.com/group/comp.lang.python/threads?gvc=2
<sobersabre> Shachaf, and what do you get in logs ?
<Shachaf> sobersabre: Both DHCP and static IP.
<Shachaf> sobersabre: Everything behaves like it's working, but I can't ping the gateway.
<sobersabre> Shachaf, what do you get in the logs ?
<HappyFool> spoosh: this is usefullish too: http://www.pythonware.com/daily/
<HappyFool> spoosh: and of course http://www.python.org
<spoosh> i'm about to bookmark those now
<christos> that won't remove openoffice.org2 right?
<tritium> spoosh, the Python tutorial is a good intro too.
<Seveas> christos, no
<sobersabre> Shachaf, can you ping your own eth0 ?
<Shachaf> sobersabre: Yes.
<tritium> Hello mako
<sobersabre> Shachaf, can you ping your localhost ?
<Shachaf> sobersabre: Yes.
<sobersabre> ok.
<ilba7r> i am trying to install the new ltmodem.deb but it requires "kernel-image-2.6.10-5-386" any one know where can i find it
<Shachaf> sobersabre: though it doesn't appear in the output of "route -n".
<spoosh> i have diveintopython installed but i'm not sure where to access it
<Seveas> ilba7r, you are installing a debian deb, try to find an ubuntu one
<sobersabre> Shachaf, you've fscked up your network settings somehow. don't worry.
<ilba7r> sevas it is a ubuntu one
<Shachaf> sobersabre: No, it never worked.
<tritium> ilba7r, ubuntu kernel images begin with "linux-image-"
<ilba7r> let me fetch the proper name for it
<Seveas> ilba7r, ubuntu has no kernel-image packages so it cannot be an ubuntu one
<Shachaf> sobersabre: I installed Ubuntu yesterday.
<sobersabre> can you tell me what is the output line of ethernet card in lspci ?
<HappyFool> spoosh: not too sure if there's a menu link; it's in /usr/share/doc/diveintopython/
<ilba7r> ubuntu-ltmodem-2.6.10-5-386_8.31a13_i386.deb
<spoosh> ok. I can find that
<tritium> spoosh, you can get to it from Yelp, gnome's help system
<Shachaf> delire: "Intel Corp. 82557/8/9 [Ethernet Pro 100]  (rev 02)"
<Shachaf> Oops.
<Shachaf> sobersabre: "Intel Corp. 82557/8/9 [Ethernet Pro 100]  (rev 02)"
<sobersabre> Shachaf, i see.
<tritium> spoosh, click on the little life-preserver icon, and to go Applications->Programming
<Seveas> ilba7r, if it requires a kernel-package image it's not an Ubuntu deb. Ubuntu has no kernel-package...
<sobersabre> do you use vanilla ubuntu kernel ?
<Seveas> and ubuntu debs don't start with ubuntu, but have ubuntu in the version number
<spoosh> tritium: thanks i've got it
<Shachaf> sobersabre: I use a vanilla kernel, yes.
<ilba7r> ok thanx sevas
<tritium> ilba7r, ltmodem drivers are in linux-restricted-modules
<ilba7r> strange though they put it under ubuntu
<sobersabre> now.. can you paste several things into some paste bin ?
<Seveas> ilba7r, just install a linux-restricted-modules package from the ubuntu repositories
<sobersabre> Shachaf,
<Seveas> don't use third party drivers...
<sobersabre> i meant you
<tritium> ilba7r, "apt-cache search ltmodem" should return a bunch of linux-restricted-modules packages.  YOu want the one that matches your kernel.
<Shachaf> sobersabre: Not from the computer with the problem.
<Shachaf> sobersabre: It's downstairs.
<spoosh> tritium and Happyfool: I'd just like to thank you both for your help. i'm about to do some serious reading. maybe we'll run into each other again sometime
<lsuactiafner> ltmodem is nice..
<Seveas> ilba7r, if you run on an intel processor: install linux-686 if you have an amd processor: install linux-k7
<tritium> spoosh, sure :)  Have a good one!
<sobersabre> Shachaf, we need to  know the exact output of:
<HappyFool> spoosh: all the best. happy hacking :-)
<sobersabre> ifconfig eth0
<spoosh> Looks like i'm going to learn some python
<sobersabre> and route -n
<spoosh> Later
<sobersabre> Shachaf,
<sobersabre> did you get this ?
<ilba7r> sok thanx sevas and tritium
<Shachaf> sobersabre: Well, I'll see if I can transfer this on something.
<ilba7r> sevas is it the smae for amd 32 and 64
<Seveas> ilba7r, no
<Seveas> amd64 users should install linux-k8 iirc
<sobersabre> Shachaf, can u also bring:
<sobersabre> cat /proc/interrupts
<sobersabre> ?
<sobersabre> ok ?
<ilba7r> great was just making sure thanx a lot guys
<ilba7r> you were quite helpfull
<Seveas> you're welcome
<tritium> :)
<dabi> any idea where to start? ubuntu wont detect my battery status on my acer laptop
<ilba7r> take care all bye for now
<tritium> I'm thinking if my hoary CDs have not shipped yet, they're not going to...
<invisiblekid> can someone please help me? i can't seem to get my samba server working
<sobersabre> i got my hoaries!! :)
<tuku> How to add into "start menu" new program so that is appears everybody who uses this computer?
<HappyFool> Seveas: think it might be linux-amd64, not -k8: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=linux-amd64&searchon=names&subword=1&version=hoary&release=all
<Seveas> tuku, either use smeg (www.realistanew.com) or learn about the freedesktop.org internals...
<HappyFool> invisiblekid: what's not working?
<invisiblekid> well, my laptop works fine as a client, but when i try sharing folders, nobody else can see me
<HappyFool> Seveas: oh, there are amd64-k8 packages too. nevermind.
<invisiblekid> but my desktop works fine and i copied the smb.conf almost exactly
<tritium> wb, spoosh
<gahan> why is hotplug so important when i use gnome? i needed to stop it, then start gdm, and after i login i needed to start hotplug for my mouse to work. otherwise it hanged after showing me desktop
<spoosh> I came to look for the #python room
<invisiblekid> ive tried reinstalling all samba packs but its the same thing
<gahan> it worked fine with kde or xfce, without rticks
<gahan> s/rticks/tricks
<spoosh> just to see what was going on
<tritium> spoosh, /join #python
<Seveas> gahan, why on earth eould you want to ditch hotplug..?
<cfaun> the live cds don't have ubuntu-calandar on, do they?
<HappyFool> invisiblekid: paste your smb.conf up at a pastebin, e..g, http://rafb.net/paste/
<tritium> there you go, spoosh :)
<invisiblekid> k
<phinaliumz> Hi. I'm thinking to switch from Mandriva to Ubuntu. I have two hard disk, hdb is mounted as /, hda is mounted as home, there I got all my personal files. Is it possible to use hda as a home mount point in Ubuntu too without formatting it?
<Shachaf> sobersabre: I can't believe this.
<spoosh> there we go thank you. i'm still pretty new to irc. i read the docs a long time ago but have forgot most of it because i haven't used it in a while
<Seveas> HappyFool, there's a nice ubuntu-themed pastebin mentioned in the topic :)
<Shachaf> sobersabre: I'm going to have to use a floppy.
<tritium> phinaliumz, yep :)
<gahan> Seveas: i havent used it before i installed gnome, and now i got problems with it
<Seveas> phinaliumz, yes
<HappyFool> Seveas: i'm lazy. that ones in my firefox toolbar thingy ;)
<phinaliumz> thank you :)
<djm62> phinaliumz: yes
* HappyFool links ubuntu pastebin
<Seveas> HappyFool, lol :)
<justin> invisiblekid: the default samba config has everything you need for sharing files, minus the actual share.. if you changed anything you probably broke it
<gahan> Seveas: i dont really know how to fix that thing, and why do i need to stop it;start gdm;start it again
<gahan> ``hangs'' here means: no response from keyboard and mouse
<HappyFool> invisiblekid: please post the url of the final page when you're done ;)
<dabi> any idea where to start? ubuntu wont detect my battery status on my acer laptop
<justin> dabi: what does "wont detect" mean?
<invisiblekid> http://rafb.net/paste/results/3zmHbi55.html
<invisiblekid> HappyFool, maybe 'security = share' instead of 'user'?
<justin> invisiblekid: what does "nobody else can see me" mean?
<madsen> Are there any Ubuntu repos for e17?
<Seveas> madsen, e17 isn't even final...
<invisiblekid> justin, when the go to network servers, my laptop doesnt show up next to the other servers, but it is in the same workgroup
<madsen> Seveas: I know, that's why I'm asking if there are any separate repos for it and not if it's in the standard repos.
<justin> invisiblekid: then that has nothing to do with the security setting
<xiaogil> How to use to convert an html file from BIG5 to UTF-8? (i don't understand how to do it with recode, the --help and man are not clear to me)
<invisiblekid> k
<Seveas> maddler, look at apt-get.org
<justin> invisiblekid: is your samba server actually running?
<Razor-X> hmmm, anyone have a .wine/config they can cat to pastebin?
<invisiblekid> yeap, ive restarted it many times =] 
<madsen> I can't install from http://soulmachine.net/debian, 'cause it bitches about libc6 being 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 and not 2.3.2.ds1-21. :-(
<HappyFool> invisiblekid: security = user requires a smbpasswd file. but since you're allowing anonymous access it shouldn't matter
<Razor-X> madsen: try reemoving backports from your /etc/apt/sources.list
<HappyFool> invisiblekid: i always thought 'guest ok = yes' went in share definitions, not in [global] 
<tritium> backports, ew...
<Rickie> How do i give myself Root access to a folder?
<chrissturm> madsen: that deb isnt for ubuntu it seems
<Razor-X> Rickie: sudo -s
<madsen> Razor-X: I don't have any backports in my sources.list.
<Razor-X> errr!
<justin> invisiblekid: does smbclient -L localhost list your Downloaded share?
<HappyFool> invisiblekid: have you tried 'smbclient -L localhost' on the machine with the problem?
<HappyFool> hrm :P
<madsen> chrissturm: I know, but see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20216
<Razor-X> nevermind
<madsen> Razor-X: ?
<Razor-X> madsen: hmmm... not sure then
<Razor-X> so, no-one here uses WINE?
<madsen> Razor-X: Ok, but thanks. :)
<djm62> nope
<Tm_T> hullo
<pfp> Razor-X: i do, but there's no ~/.wine/config
<tritium> Razor-X, only at dinner
<pfp> :)
<^thehatsrule^> lol
<Razor-X> pfp: ok then ;)
<Rydekull> hmm, anyone able to appraise how much I can sell a SGI Onyx for? http://ateliermusee.web.infoseek.co.jp/html/05-computer/photo/sgi/onyx-01.jpg
<^thehatsrule^> whats the prob Razor-X?
<Rickie> "Error while moving items to "/usr/local/firefox".", "You do not have permissions to write to this folder.", i get that when i try to copy and paste some plugins to my Firefox Plugins Dir, even with Sudo -s :s
<Shachaf> sobersabre: How am I supposed to get the output?
<errr> Rickie: why do you add the -s? sudo cp foo /bar should work
<tuku> i have downloaded a .deb file. How in install it? apt-get install ./xxxx.deb do not do it
<tritium> errr, to get a shell
<tritium> tuku, dpkg -i <filename>
<HappyFool> invisiblekid: are both your machines running ubuntu? do they have different hostnames? (i.e., they're not both 'ubuntu' ?)
<tritium> tuku, don't forget to use sudo ;)
<errr> tritium: I am just used to typing sudo from a shell
<^thehatsrule^> Razor-X: just use the default one its easier
<tritium> errr, yeah, but if you get tired of prepending each command with "sudo", you can use sudo -s, or sudo -i
<Rickie> errr: "sudo cp /usr/local/firefox/plugins /bar" right?, doesn't work :/
<^thehatsrule^> or sudo su
<tuku> thank's alot for all of you. You been realy helpfull
<errr> Rickie: /bar is not a real place....
<HappyFool> cp is <src> <dst>
<^thehatsrule^> Rickie, if thats a folder, you need cp -r
<HappyFool> you possibly want 'cp somefile /usr/local/firefox/plugins'
<mako> kassetra: hey
<mako> kassetra: ?
<HappyFool> isn't there somewhere in .mozilla you can put plugins ?
<Rickie> Oo, thanks :)
<tritium> HappyFool, yeah, ~/.mozilla/plugins
<tony__> Hello, how can I change the GDM login screen?
<madsen> Hmm, how do I force an apt-get install to not care about dependencies?
<kvidell> tony__: Alt+F2 -> gdmconfig
<kvidell> er.. gksudo gdmconfig
<madsen> tony__: System -> Administration -> Login Screen Setup
<kvidell> sorry
<kvidell> Oh! I didn't know it hid there, sorry :)
* kvidell uses openbox so doesn't have the gnome menu
<madsen> kvidell: hehe
<tony__> Thanx...
<madsen> Ok, back to me... Forcing install in spite of "missing" deps.
<madsen> How? --^
* tritium goes to a meeting
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<kvidell> --force-yes
<kvidell>               Force yes; This is a dangerous option that will cause apt to continue without prompting if it is doing something potentially harmful. It should not be used except in very special situations. Using force-yes can potentially destroy your system! Configuration Item: APT::Get::force-yes.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<justin> kvidell: close, but not quite
<HappyFool> madsen: 'man apt-get' reveals '--ignore-missing', though i imagine that is likely to cause tears in the long run
<kvidell> no?
<kvidell> I'm not doing good today :-P
* kvidell goes back to not answering questions
<bobbyd> hi
<madsen> HappyFool: Nah, it's just bitching about libc6 being labeled 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 and not 2.3.2.ds1-21... I don't think it'll be that bad.
<bobbyd> how do I give options to a module that's automatically loaded at startup?
<chrissturm> and its only libc
<Seveas> 'only' libc....
<madsen> chrissturm: hehe
<chrissturm> hehe
<madsen> HappyFool: Hmm, --ignore-missing doesn't cut it. apt-get still bitches.
<Razor-X> and now, I need Windows for nothing!!! MUAHAHAHAHA
<chrissturm> but since you arent upgrading anything, and just installing e17, the worst that can happen is e17 not working
<madsen> Razor-X: Nice! :)
<madsen> chrissturm: Exactly. :)
<HappyFool> madsen: read 'man apt-get' --- it mentions combining that with what kvidell mentioned.
<madsen> chrissturm: and since it doesn't work already, things can only get better. :)
<Mez> is it me or is the wiki incredibly slow today ?
<chrissturm> madsen: you could get the source deb, change the dependeny and build it
<Seveas> it's slow
* Mez yawns
<madsen> chrissturm: Yeah, that would be the "right" way. But this is more fun. :)
<Mez> WAAAAAAAY too slow :d
<kvidell> lol
<chrissturm> madsen: the other way you could even learn something useful
<madsen> HappyFool: Nope, no luck still...
<pepsi> when did world war 2 end?
<chrissturm> madsen: you could maybe even build up to date e17 packs
<madsen> chrissturm: Eww! Learn!?! :-p
<HappyFool> madsen: the stars are not in your favour
<chrissturm> those you are using are 3 months old
<madsen> chrissturm: That would be nice... :)
<madsen> chrissturm: But then again, I have no clue as to how to build a package and much less the proper tools installed. :-/
<madsen> HappyFool: :(
<HappyFool> madsen: i guess you're not ignoring 'missing' packages -- libc isn't missing, it's got the wrong version
<madsen> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<madsen>   eutils: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed
<madsen> HappyFool: --^
<HappyFool> i wonder if rpm's --ignore-deps is more permissive?
<chrissturm> madsen: it could be that you just need to rebuild eutils
<madsen> HappyFool: It is... It actually ignores...
<madsen> chrissturm: Yeah, it appears so... :)
<chrissturm> you can do that in no time
<madsen> chrissturm: ... when I've installed gcc and stuff...
<chrissturm> apt-get install build-essentials
<madsen> chrissturm: and to install, I need to dl it on a 256k connection. :-/
<thechitowncubs> build-essential
<chrissturm> right, i always get that one wrong
<HappyFool> madsen: i've never used the 'equivs' package, but it's description is 'Circumvent Debian package dependencies'
<HappyFool> build-essential is on the CD
<clumsy> Hi Leute, jemand da, der mir in Sachen RHYTHMBOX + gstream-Problem helfen kann?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> anyone tried the new ati drivers with the gui installer ?
<Seveas> clumsy, hier spricht mann englisch
<chrissturm> clumsy: /join #ubuntu-de
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> supports the 2.6.11 kernel
<clumsy> ups
<clumsy> sry
<Seveas> fuer deutschsprachige hilfe: #ubuntu-de
<madsen> chrissturm: But there's no source-.deb for eutils afaik. :-/
<chombee> Okay - here is a tough problem. My friend is trying to install Ubuntu but has only a non-bootable USB cdrom. Does anyone know of anything that will let us run the cdrom install, some sort of boot disk or something?
<madsen> HappyFool: lol!
<chombee>  Perhaps we need a boot disk for a linux distro that will let us then mount the usb device and then boot it
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> and doesn't need source if you have the kernel headers installed
<madsen> HappyFool: I installed from a Warty CD and upgraded... (Loooong wait there.)
<madsen> chombee: You mean like a BIOS?
<HappyFool> madsen: hey, i'm on 56kb :P took me 40 hours (or more?) to download hoary
<djm62> chombee: I don't think you can do that, exactly
<madsen> HappyFool: :-/
<chombee> madsen - I just mean some sort of boot disk or distro on disk that will allow me to run the Ubuntu install from the USB cdrom
<madsen> chrissturm: Ok, build-essential installed...
<aquarius> How do I know which linux-image package to install on my machine?
<chombee> djm62 - do you think I can install Debian using floppy disk and then upgrade it to Ubuntu?
<djm62> would this be a job for debian install floppies, then edit sources.list, and dist-upgrade?
<Seveas> aquarius, which processor do you have?
<aquarius> seveas: not sure; I think it's a Pentium M. How do I find out?
<chombee> djm62 - do you know how difficult it is to install Debian from floppies?
<kvidell> lol
<A[D] minS> what is package= mplayer-gui ?
<Seveas> aquarius, you need to install linux-686 (that'll drag in a correct image and restricted modules package)
<djm62> chombee: I did it a long time ago...you only install debian once per machine
<zth_> hey.. i wanna connect my guitar to my computer and record it, i wanna use the line-in. so i've got a transformator or what to call 'em, and i've plugged it into line-in from the output of my VAMP (effect box) but i get nothing trying to record or just play, checked the volume  on the AMP and on the gnome mixer but still nothing
<aquarius> Seveas, ah, /proc/cpuinfo says Pentium M. linux-686 doesn't mention the Pentium M; is that OK?
<ideafix> dont you think linux is spyware at its higer level ?
<madzzoni> Help Wanted: How do i change the settings for rhythmbox, so it will use Xine instead of Gstreamer for playing music? (Gstreamer won't play .wav-files)
<A[D] minS> what is package= mplayer-gui ?
<Seveas> aquarius, yes
<nate> Anybody know much about "For language 'en' several language ids were found" ?????
<djm62> chombee: you need to follow the instructions, and I'd recommend making a minimal install before upgrading everything
<aquarius> Seveas, cheers.
<ideafix> dont you think linux is spyware at its top level ?
<madsen> A[D] minS: apt-cache show mplayer-gui
<djm62> ideafix: basically, no
<ideafix> what do you mean basicaly ?
<madsen> ideafix: stop trolling
<chombee> djm62 - do you know how hard it is to do the Debian-Hoary upgrade? Is it a simple case of editing the sources.list and upgrading all?
<ideafix> trolling ?
<djm62> ideafix: oh, sorry, I thought you'd been trolled, rather than were trolling :)
<nate> Can anybody help me with this?? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41533
<madsen> ideafix: yup... t-r-o-l-l-i-n-g... trolling.
<ideafix> you mean like rolling ?
<djm62> chombee: sorry, I have no experience of doing it...try the wiki
<ideafix> like in rolling stones ?
<nate> Its about to drive me nuts because none of the programs that have to do with Wine will work
<trollingstone> dfhads
<trollingstone> lksslk
* mode/#ubuntu [+q trollingstone!*@*]  by Seveas
<djm62> nate: how does it do if you go from the prompt: "nate@ubuntu $ LANG=en_US wine path/to/your/program
<djm62> nate: prefix the wine command with LANG=en_US in other words
<madzzoni> Help Wanted: How do i change the settings for rhythmbox, so it will use Xine instead of Gstreamer for playing music? (Gstreamer won't play .wav-files)
<Luakagon> How do I burn a CD and make it writable in the future?  I'm just using the default thin.
<Hablandocontigo> If esd is killall-ed will Ubuntu not restart esd untill reboot?
<chombee> djm62 - it looks plausible. I guess installing Debian will be the hard thing. And finding enough floppies...
<HappyFool> madzzoni: i imagine gstreamer can play wav files, but rhythmbox thinks they aren't worth playing. try double-clicking on the file in nautilus (i.e., the file browser)
<djm62> madzzoni: have you tried to install the appropriate gst module?
* A[D] minS is away: I'm busy
<Seveas> A[D] minS, please turn that off
<madzzoni> djm62: Which is?
<lilliput> hello was wondering is there anyway to install kde3.4.1 on ubuntu ?
<Seveas> lilliput, aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<clumsy> can anyone help me with my RHYTHMBOX-Problem? if i want to play some mp3, he says: ""Internet GStreamer-Error, Paddingproblem"
<A[D] minS> ok Seveas
<A[D] minS> later
<djm62> madzzoni: if you do a search for gstreamer in the package lists, you'll find lots of different things it can play
<synd> where is the gaim plugin folder?
<madzzoni> djm62: OK i'll try that!
<misfit-toy> lilliput is that short for lilliputian?
<lilliput> Seveas, in the /etc/apt/sources.list is there something needed ( new with ubuntu but really good with debian )
<anatole> anyone knows a way to have xchat show nicks with <> at the beginning and the end of them?
<chrissturm> lilliput: add this: deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main
<djm62> misfit-toy: lilliputian is a native of the country lilliput
<anatole> i really miss that from recent builds
<lilliput> misfit-toy, no from lilliputiEn :) .. lilliput is actuallu the town and country
<Seveas> lilliput, paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<misfit-toy> djm62, aha
<Seveas> use these sources
<Hablandocontigo> misfit-toy: not only English literature, but lilliput is Polish for midget/dwarf
<misfit-toy> lilliput, cool
<djm62> misfit-toy: and lilliputians are short for no reason at all ;)
<misfit-toy> Hablandocontigo, I am learning something new every day!
<clumsy> can anyone help me with my RHYTHMBOX-Problem? if i want to play some mp3, he says: ""Internet GStreamer-Error, Paddingproblem", PLEASE! :)
<djs> chombee:  There is this - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SmartBootManagerHowto
<djm62> clumsy: have you tried googling your problem?
<djs> ... not sure if it will work for a USB CD-ROM though
<Luakagon> this is lame, I dont want to burn another disc with 1 megabyte of data on it and it be unwritable to again
<hardcampa-> Luakagon use a RW disc =)
* misfit-toy just finished upgrading to FC4 yesterday, and I have to say it's nice, but I'm starting to like Ubuntu's speed.
<Luakagon> no
<lilliput> Seveas, thanks very much
<djm62> Luakagon: maybe try k3b and have more options to play with?
<Luakagon> in xcdroast I could burn it and it could be used in other sessions
<Luakagon> ok
<misfit-toy> Luakagon, use K3B
<digip1mp> misfit-toy: what is faster?
<concept10> misfit-toy, how is the install of fc4, any improvements?
<misfit-toy> digip1mp, Ubuntu is faster
<digip1mp> wow
<chombee> djs - yeah, that Smart Boot Manager doesn't detect the USB CDROM, it's not in the list of boot devices, and there appears to be nothing to do if the device doesn't appear in the menu. Do you know anything about it?
<concept10> misfit-toy, I know about the new packages but do you notice any differences in speed between fc4 and ubuntu
<digip1mp> misfit-toy: what about ubuntu is faster?  what programs are faster, etc.
<djm62> I almost want to reboot to try out ifplugd
<synd> digip1mp: ubuntu in general is faster/
<misfit-toy> concept10, just newer gnome and I think they fixed the haywire thing when you browse a folder and your cpu goes bonkers
<synd> digip1mp: ubuntu paired with xfce/fluxbox smokes
<concept10> digip1mp, right off I can tell you that ubuntu boots faster
<misfit-toy> digip1mp, booting is twice as fast, and opening any program is twice as fast...it's amazing.
<djm62> shurely not a newer gnome, since ubuntu releases match gnome ones?
<hardcampa-> ubuntu uses the same programs as any other debian based distro so...
<synd> digip1mp: ubuntu with gnome/KDE + a decent amt of ram and a P3 or better does very well as well
<misfit-toy> djm62, newer gnome in FC4
<lilliput> was wondering I mean there is a lot of *new* things in dev for ubuntu so may be you already tried it .. is it easy to boot on a firewire  device (hdd) ?
<concept10> fc4 and ubuntu uses gnome 2.10.1?
<misfit-toy> concept10, yes
<djs> chombee: sorry no - just found it now using google
<synd> anyone know where the gaim folder is?!
<misfit-toy> concept10, I meant the FC4 gets a newer gnome than FC3
<digip1mp> i get fast boot times in fedora when I disable chkconfig --level 0123456 sendmail off - sendmail always takes forever
<djm62> synd: search in ~/.gaim ?
<concept10> synd, locate gaim
<chombee> Anyone know anything abut Smart Boot Manager? Is it possible to mount a USB cdrom and then boot from it?
<chombee> Anyone know of a way I can mount a USB cdrom and then boot from it?
<digip1mp> does ubuntu have more staticly-linked programs?
<concept10> Oh yeah, gnome 2.10 takes some getting used to
<synd> concept10: ah yea i forgot about that cmd
<synd> thanks djm62, concept10
<madzzoni> djm62: I got the "AudioFile plugin for GStreamer" installed but this dosn't help! I use Totem-xine for streaming and it plays anything fine. It should be possible to use Xine for Rhythmbox.
<ThinkingInBinary> ubuntu rocks
<djm62> madzzoni: I've never heard of that...
<ThinkingInBinary> my normal system is gentoo but the hard drive crashed, so i'm using the livecd i got at linux world... it's really usable, and the best desktop linux distro i've seen
<concept10> misfit-toy, I think my mind is made up, I will stick with ubuntu for desktop use, fc4 for experiments - I prefer APT to yum
<Seveas> ThinkingInBinary, welcome to the club :)
<misfit-toy> concept10, I would agree with that.
<concept10> ThinkingInBinary, hard drive was tired of that compiling :)
<ThinkingInBinary> concept10: yeah musta been ;-)
<ThinkingInBinary> concept10: i mean there are perks, but gentoo can be tiring sometimes
<concept10> Anyone have beagle succesfully running?
<djm62> I'll give gentoo a go if I ever get some less funky hardware
<Seveas> concept10, there are beagle howtos on the wiki
<concept10> Seveas, thanks
<concept10> Seveas, have you tried the mono live cd based on ubuntu?
<Seveas> concept10, no
<Jester_> gentoo is only a toy to learn, its not for day to day use or serving
<Seveas> i nevere even touched mono so far
<concept10> That LiveCD sold me on mono and ubuntu
<ThinkingInBinary> Jester_: meh, i like it for servers... but for a desktop it's too complicated
<concept10> its nice
<djm62> concept10: I have it, bur not particularly functional
<misfit-toy> concept10, if I didn't have my other laptop all tweaked for FC I swear I would install Ubuntu, but this laptop is my 'roam around the house' laptop anyway, so I'll keep it this way.
<concept10> djm62, beagle?
<Seveas> FC 1 ??
<djm62> concept10: yeah
<Seveas> man, that one is crappy...
<concept10> djm62, did you index your files?
<ThinkingInBinary> half the reason it takes longer for packages to be stable on gentoo is that they must be tested on seven million configurations, and they have to be stable for a month... with binary distros it's "does it work on a few systems?  good, release it!"
<martin> Hi
<concept10> misfit-toy, do you have your wireless working?
<djm62> concept10: not on this install...I decided to wait for breezy after a couple of failures
<ThinkingInBinary> martin: Hi
<martin> need some help with apache2, php4 and mysql
<madzzoni> djm62: Please se http://www.gnome.org/projects/rhythmbox/faq.html . But i can't run that command in ubuntu!
<Jester_> ThinkingInBinary, bah I used it for 2 years as a desktop, it's really not complicated, only when you have to fix bugs (and there are a lot), but I got tired of compiling, its not worth it at all
<shinu> anyone know some program to do complicated mathematical calculations? something like mathematica...
<concept10> djm62, a couple of failures of beagle?
<shinu> but free.
<Seveas> martin, just state the problem...
<ThinkingInBinary> Jester_: yeah... there's a point where i want a gentoo system to tinker with and then another (ubuntu?) system to use as my day-to-day desktop that just always works
<djm62> concept10: chasing libraries that aren't apt-gettable, a while ago, so I ended up compiling a feature-free version :-/
<martin> apache and php are running fine....but mysql throught php is not....phpinfo() gives me this info '--without-mysql'...so how to enable mysql?
<Seveas> martin, install php4-mysql and mysql-server
<TORbear> Just installed ubuntu for the first time, mouse does not seem to work, and as it is my first time around with linux, I have a hard time trying to configure it myself, the pointer is there, but it won't move. Tried that program that walked through different problems, and on the "does the mouse function correctly" it wanted me to press no, but how on earth am I to do that when the mouse don't work?:P
<Jester_> ThinkingInBinary, yeah gentoo is cool to play with for sure
* ThinkingInBinary refrains from saying: USE="mysql" emerge mod_php
<djm62> concept10: I had it on warty, strangely enough, and it /is/ magic
<Seveas> TORbear, do you have a serial mouse?
<ThinkingInBinary> Jester_: someone needs to do for gentoo what ubuntu did for debian
<lxuser> hello world
<ThinkingInBinary> lxuser: hello lxuser
<TORbear> serial as in that little round hole? Yes
<concept10> djm62, I emailed the guys who maintain the mono live cd and they told me they will get it working soon.
<Seveas> TORbear, that little round hole (same size as the keyboard) is ps/2 not serial :)
<random> Does anyone know how to reroute the path sound initializes? I don't have a /dev/dsp file
<Razor-X> TORbear: that's PS/2 ;)
<djm62> concept10: working for ubuntu? that'll come in breezy...Suse 9.3 has it already
<martin> Seveas: done it....same problem
<WeirdAl> Does anyone know where the config for ftpd is?
<Seveas> martin, restart apache, and make sure mysql is enabled in php.ini
<TORbear> then its ps/2;)
<concept10> I installed Ubuntu on my sisters computer last night and have to go over there and fix her networking, bbl
<Jester_> ThinkingInBinary, the release process in gentoo is very quick I can assure you (compared to debian's), just give them some time to work out the bugs and get a bigger user base, and when we all use quantum computers and compiling takes a microsecond, everybody will use a source based distro such as gentoo
<lxuser> next MS os is goan be named getooMs
<ThinkingInBinary> Jester_: lol
<Seveas> TORbear, and you are 100% sure the mouse is working?
<Razor-X> lxuser: no, it already has a name!
<Razor-X> it's called Longtime
<martin> seveas: who enable mysql in php.ini?
<djm62> concept10: I could get it working now...but I use linux for convenience ;)
<TORbear> pretty sure, Im in windows now
<Razor-X> TORbear: who makes the mouse?
<Razor-X> djm62: I use it for speed, really
<TORbear> Logitech
<Seveas> martin, open php.ini in a texteditor and look for extension=mysql.so. Make sure the line that contains it does not start with a ;
<Seveas> TORbear, that's odd..
<synd> im kinda lost trying to get the AutoProfile plugin into gaim
<synd> http://hkn.eecs.berkeley.edu/~casey/autoprofile/download.php
<TORbear> quite so, but had the same problem in windows after last format, never had that problem before that though, had to update the drivers
<Razor-X> TORbear: you remember the model number?
<synd> im trying to follow the instructions but : /
<martin> Seveas: there it is....and no ; in front of it
<djm62> Razor-X: now that I have a computer faster than 266MHz, everything seems too fast to me anyhow...
<Seveas> TORbear, when you go back to linux, switch to a virtual terminal by pressing <ctrl><alt><f1>. Log in there and type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (it asks for your password again) - scroll through all questions while accepting the default and make sure the mouse is set to /dev/input/mice
<Seveas> martin, have you restarted apache?
<ThinkingInBinary> does ubuntu have nptl?
<Razor-X> djm62: ahhh, I remember that, but mine wasa jump from 100 mhz to 1.6 ghz
<Razor-X> *was a
<Seveas> ThinkingInBinary, not by default iirc
<TORbear> thanks Seveas
<ThinkingInBinary> Seveas: is it easy to add
<aquarius> which packages do I need to install to get the SDL development libraries?
<Seveas> ThinkingInBinary, ENOCLUE, never tried it
<ThinkingInBinary> Seveas: isn't it -ENOCLUE?  (why are errors negative anyway?)
<Razor-X> aquarius: libsdl-devel
<Razor-X> IIRC
<madzzoni>      " Q: I would like to use the Xine player instead of the GStreamer one. How can I enable it?   A: All you have to do is make sure the developmental libraries for Xine are installed on your system. Now you can run:
<madzzoni> ./configure --with-player=xine. "  - but how do i run this command in ubuntu?
<Seveas> aquarius, libsdl1.2-dev
<aquarius> Seveas, cheers.
<Seveas> madzzoni, you run that when compiling rhythmbox
<madzzoni> Seveas: Isn't it possibly to change that after install?
<djm62> madzzoni: you would need to do apt-get build-dep rhythmbox and apt-get source rhythmbox, and then change the options
<ThinkingInBinary> how much of ubuntu can be built from source? ;-)
<matjan_> hi, what plug do i need to be able to play mp3's?
<madzzoni> OK thanks...!
<matjan_> plug-in, sorry?
<martin> Seveas: any idea?
<Seveas> madzzoni, no
<Seveas> martin, hmm, you're sure you have php4-mysql installed?
<Razor-X> matjan_: use VLC
<djm62> ThinkingInBinary: none of it is written by hand in assembler these days...
<ThinkingInBinary> djm62: lol
<martin> Seveas: yes
<matjan_> razor-x: vlc is an app?
<Seveas> martin, and you are also sure you restarted apache?
<bartekp> matjan_: xmms or beep-media-player or mplayer (;
<djm62> ThinkingInBinary: apt-build does a fine job on that sort of thing, if you're too lazy to apt-get source&&debian/rules binary
<Seveas> matjan_, gstreamer0.8-mad
<flodine> anyone ever get there ubuntu cds
<Seveas> flodine, yes
<Seveas> I have mine
<synd> anyone help me get http://hkn.eecs.berkeley.edu/~casey/autoprofile/download.php
<flodine> yeally
<synd> working..?
<matjan_> ok, thanks
<flodine> they never sent me sh....t
<Razor-X> matjan_: of course
<martin> Seveas: yes
<matjan_> ok, didn't know it
<Razor-X> wow
<Razor-X> there's at least 10 nicks per starting letter
<djm62> more than 10...
<irvken> i just dloaded the ubuntu 5.04 live cd is there a checksum anyawy to check i got the right thing and it's ok
<irvken> anywhere
<irvken> biab
<misfit-toy> flodine, I ordered mine about 4 weeks ago, nothing here either.
<Seveas> martin, then I wouldn't know
<Razor-X> djm62; these channels are too big -_-
<Seveas> irvken, on releases.ubuntu.com there are md5sums too
<Seveas> misfit-toy/flodine it takes a while before they arrive unfortunately
<flodine> they should just send us the new breezy cds
<flodine> ya know
<Razor-X> Seveas: did you read the guide?
<Seveas> Razor-X, haven't had time to do it yet
<lilliput> re ..
<Razor-X> Seveas: ok
<Razor-X> if you think of any more commands, give me a ring
<djm62> Razor-X: probably worth keeping it together
<lilliput> Seveas, my gilfriend told me that ubuntu get a meaning in her langage . ; she is malay .; and I was surprised when she told me that
<djm62> Razor-X: OTOH, only 300-odd people in a self-selected group of "people worldwide with problems with ubuntu"
<lilliput> ubuntu means stupid in malay
<ThinkingInBinary> lol
<lilliput> kind of surprising .;;;;;;;
<Razor-X> lilliput: XD
<^thehatsrule^> really?
<^thehatsrule^> haha
<lilliput> yeah
<djm62> brilliant
<glDaher> I don't have kde installed, and kdevelop shows very large fonts for menu titles and everything else... hwo to change this?
<Seveas> lilliput, rofl, that's brilliant :)
<Razor-X> ubuntulog: humanity towards others and stupid at the same time
<ThinkingInBinary> now we'll have to rename it to ubriva
<djm62> humanity towards the stupid...
<Razor-X> *ubuntu
<bartekp> glDaher: install qt3-qtconfig
<Razor-X> why did I write 'ubuntulog'
<ThinkingInBinary> Razor-X: i dunno
<djm62> nick complete...10 to a letter ;)
<lilliput> I was going to install her ubuntu and said I don't want that stuff .. it's for stupid people kids and so one .. I didn't understand why first .. loool
<Razor-X> ahhh, my client said tab-complete for me
<confrey> hi everybody
<irvken> ty Seveas
<djm62> 0.0 dr nick?
<madsen> djm62: hehe
<LokeDK> I've just installed Ubuntu, but there's no sound.. I have Creative SoundBlaster Audigy 2, alsamixer says alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<matjan_> lokedk: did you right click on the volume control in the upper right corner?
<LokeDK> yes
<LokeDK> it's empty
<matjan_> ouch
<LokeDK> there's just a menu.. File, Edit, Help
<matjan_> then i don't know
<LokeDK> :/
<synd> whats the cmd to delete a dir
<synd> ie. the opposite of mkdir
<djm62> synd: rmdir, if empty
<synd> djm62: if not empty?
<djm62> synd: rm -rf if you just want to blow it away
<synd> djm62: thx
<djm62> synd: that command you never use as root, ever
<synd> ?
<Eddie> does anyone know the command to list the people joined in a particular channel, without joining it?
<djm62> synd: too easy to blow a chunk away on a slipped finger
<Eddie> yeah like a space after the leading /
<synd> do i cd to the dir then rm -rf ?
#ubuntu 2005-06-22
<Eddie> cd to its parent dir if you want to remove the folder
<djm62> synd: cd unwanteddir; cd ..; rm -rf unwanteddir
<djm62> synd: or use nautilus, and have a wastebasket/bin/recyclingcenter/file heaven to get it back from
<synd> alright, thanks for the help guys.
* djm62 likes the idea of "file heaven"
<Eddie> where all the good files go
<Hablandocontigo> If esd is killall-ed will Ubuntu not restart esd untill reboot?
<Eddie> Hablandocontigo: not unless you start it
<cthulfuego> Hablandocontigo: it will be restarted when you log out of X and log back in.
<Hablandocontigo> Eddie: very nice, I'm hoping that will fix my audacity-no-sound-device problem
<xiaogil> How to convert an HTML file from BIG5 to UTF8 ?
<mjr> xiaogil, recode or iconv; eg. recode big5..utf-8 foo.html
<dhruv> i need help real bad
<dhruv> can anyone help me
<dhruv> need major help!
<dhruv> cant get mandriva cd to boot!
<jbroome> i'm private help, dunno if I can do anything
<xiaogil> mjr:  the command "recode big5..utf-8 00001.html" returns "recode: 00001.html failed: Invalid input in step `BIG5..UTF-8'"
<dhruv> how do i boot a new OS
<djm62> dhruv: you are in ubuntu
<dhruv> yes
<djm62> in #ubuntu
<dhruv> i want to install mandriva
<dhruv> yeah i know
<mjr> xiaogil, one would have to conclude that (it thinks) the file isn't proper big5
<dhruv> cause thats my OS right now
<jbroome> check #mandrive
<dhruv> but how would they know how to install it on unbuntu
<dhruv> ubuntu*
<mjr> xiaogil, perhaps try variant BIG5HKSCS
<kvidell> are you trying t odual boot?
<djm62> dhruv: the default is to back up your data and treat ubuntu like so much spare disk space
<dhruv> i want to get ride of this
<dhruv> yeah
<jbroome> install mandriva over ubuntu and that'll be it
<dhruv> yeah
<dhruv> thats what i want
<kvidell> well.. go ahead :-P
<dhruv> but the cd wont boot
<jbroome> put the madriva cd in the machine, reboot you're done
<dhruv> i did that
<djm62> so, you boot from CD, same as you did to install ubuntu
<kvidell> is your bios set to boot the CD?
<jbroome> check your bios
<dhruv> goes to the ubuntu screen asking to load windows
<dhruv> recover ubuntu
<dhruv> or start regular
<xiaogil> mjr: that was a good idea (as my file is taken from a site in hong kong) but the result still gives : recode: 00001.html failed: Invalid input in step `BIG5HKSCS..UTF-8'
<kvidell> is your bios set to boot from the CD?
<dhruv> i did, default boot is at my cd drive
<fabio> Hello all
<kvidell> did yo uget the Mandriva disk image from an official source?
<dhruv> yes.
<djm62> dhruv: this sounds like your mandriva CD isn't as bootable as it should be
<fabio> Guys, anyone knows some good FTP Software for Ubuntu?
<dhruv> well its an iso
<dhruv> and well
<dhruv> i unrared it
<xiaogil> mjr:  also, the file is correctly shown in firefox, and is said to be in BIG5
<kvidell> un rared?
<dhruv> and burned that
<jbroome> dhruv: that's the problem
<dhruv> i c
<djm62> fabio: a server? you can use firefox
<dhruv> so burn as an image?
<kvidell> indeed
<dhruv> oh ok ill give that a try
<kvidell> good luck :)
<dhruv> thanks kvidell
<chatzilla> Guys, newb here. Thinking about going back to linux. I used Mandrake and RedHat in the past. I'm d/l'ing Unbuntu now but I have to ask, do I have to partition the disk before installing or will the distro do that?
<djm62> dhruv: in nautilus, right-click on the iso
<fabio> djm62, hmm, well just need to upload my website to my space
<dhruv> nautilus?
<fabio> chatzilla, do u want to install just ubuntu on that HDD>
<kvidell> chatzilla: It'll give you some options for partitioning in the installer last I tried.
<dhruv> what is nautilus?
<djm62> fabio: nautilus is what I use for my website...drag and drop
<mjr> xiaogil, bugger then... try iconv -f big5 -t utf-8 < 00001.html > 00001.utf-8.html, but it probably will complain about the same
<chatzilla> Fab, nad dual xp and unbutu
<fabio> oh cool, how actually??
<djm62> dhruv: the standard gnome file manager is deceptively powerful...nautilus
<chatzilla> kvidell: ty.
<djm62> fabio: Places->Connect to server on the top menu bar
<chatzilla> So it's just one CD, tis all?
<kvidell> chatzilla: Er.. well.. if you're dualbooting it might be tricky to do from inside the ubuntu install, I've never tried personally :-\
<djm62> at the top of your screen right now...
<kvidell> yea, one cd
<fabio> djm62, ohh cool! Thanks!! I thougt I had to use something like in Windows such as CuteFtp
<kvidell> chatzilla: hang on to this url when you're all setup: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=108587&postcount=1 it's a handy'un for new users :)
<anto9us> chatzilla: the installer will allow you to erase specific partions and create new partitions of sizes that you specify, or you use your current ones and just specify mount points
<chatzilla> kvidell: 10/4
<djm62> fabio: :) nice to be the opposite of disappointed
<chatzilla> anto9us: I'll give that a shot.
<fabio> djm62, I will just go and have a shot, will let you know, thanks anyway
<chatzilla> Amazing stuff, when I installed RH 3 years ago, it was like 6 or 7 CDs heh.
<djm62> chatzilla: the gzip team have been working really hard ;)
<anto9us> chatzilla: yeah, I was quite amazed by the content of the single ubuntu cd
<xiaogil> mjr: do you understand chinese ?
* djm62 discovers nautilus integration for gaim
<fabio> djm62,  You are GREAT!!!!
<djm62> it was the devs wot done it
<fabio> djm62, it worked at the first time, woow! thanks a lot man!
<mjr> xiaogil, no
<djm62> somebody thought about making that work, someone thought about how it should be, lots of people helped code...and I get the credit for pointing ;)
<xiaogil> mjr: french ?
<mjr> no
<chatzilla> Install CD is graphical, right guys?
<bartekp> chatzilla: text
<chatzilla> ouch.
<cthulfuego> chatzilla: ncurses, with menus and buttons.
<mindspin> hi, for disabling acpi what do I have to add to /boot/grub/menu lst ? acpi no or acpi=0 or acpi=no ?
<chatzilla> Ah ... better.
<anto9us> chatzilla: it's easy :)
<mjr> chatzilla, what did you think then?
<cthulfuego> chatzilla: It only runs for 10 minutes, so there's no real reason why it would need to be a slow-ass mouse-requiring GUI
<chatzilla> mjr, kinda like ol' rh or mandrake style
<IcemanV9> mindspin: acpi=off
<chatzilla> Right on cthulfuego.
* cthulfuego point chatzilla at the openbsd installer and says 'ph33r!'
<mindspin> haha, thanks
<LokeDK> Does anyone know how to get Creative SoundBlaster Audigy 2 to work in ubuntu?
<chatzilla> hehe
<hugos> does anyone know why this is happening? -> hdc: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01)
<alekzandr> i have installed qmail, and i need to remove exim without removing courier et al, is there a way to remove exim only?
<cthulfuego> alekzandr: By using qmail *packages* that provide mta sure
<seth_k> LokeDK: see http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=329208
<pfp> alekzandr: apt-get install qmail exim-   <-- note the '-'
* cthulfuego wonders why people are so obsessed with running qmail
* pfp <3 postfix
<LokeDK> seth_k, I'll have a look thx
<alekzandr> pfp: i already have qmail installed manually, from source, not a qmail package, do you mean replacing the hand made qmail with a debian package of it?
<djm62> exim posse, mofo
<LokeDK> but alsamixer says "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device"
<The_Antipop> hi
<The_Antipop> anyone  have experience with the wupdater.exe problem
<The_Antipop> in windows?"
<djm62> 0_0
<chatzilla> Cd's ready  ::drum:: Later guys.
<The_Antipop> haha
<cthulfuego> The_Antipop: Check the channel name.
<The_Antipop> i know
<The_Antipop> there was someone on here a bit ago who knew about hthat
<The_Antipop> sorry
<djm62> I don't own windows...
<anto9us> The_Antipop: you have some registry editing ahead of you
<The_Antipop> i know
<djm62> but there is a #windows channel, IIRC
<The_Antipop> do you know wat ur talking about? ill open up a chat with you'
<cthulfuego> If you wipe windows and use ubuntu, you wouldn't have these problems.
<synd> heh
<matrix> hi i am trying to setup apache with ssl, but when i start it it says my ssl certificate CommonName doesn't mach servername. i used the hostname
<xiaogil> mjr: the html file i'm trying to convert contains characters that use a special font which characters are encoded between U+E000 and U+F8F7
<pfp> alekzandr: myes that command would do it. if you want to keep your handbuilt qmail, you can install a dummy pkg that satifies the dependency, with equivs
<pfp> alekzandr: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-helpers.en.html#s-equivs
<cthulfuego> Does ubuntu include nullmailer?
<gahan> where in gnome can i manage my desktop/workplace?
<Burgundavia> cthulfuego, if it is in Debian, it is in Ubuntu, and yes
<Burgundavia> gahan, what do you want to do?
<djm62> xiaogil: can you mostly convert and manually type some, or is that inappropriate?
<The_Antipop> anot9us can u open up a privat ecaht
<gahan> reduce number of workplaces and add some nice icons on my first workplace
<alekzandr> pfp: thanks
<anto9us> The_Antipop: my rates are 35 per hour for fixing windows machines
<nern> is there any way to do an ubuntu netinstall?
<cthulfuego> anto9us: whoa, cheap!
<djm62> gahan: you can just drag and drop icons
<The_Antipop> haha
<The_Antipop> please
<xiaogil> djm62: that would be inappropriate, because to many file to convert
<gahan> djm62: great
<Burgundavia> gahan, to reduce the number of workspaces, right click on the workspace thing
<gahan> Burgundavia: i've removed it :) hihi
<djm62> xiaogil: ah, damn...just in case
<The_Antipop> im on ubuntu right now
<pedro_> alguien habla espaol
<The_Antipop> i loves it
<The_Antipop> i jsut can install it now
<The_Antipop> #cant
<nern> ubuntu netinstall???
<The_Antipop> please help
<nern> is it possible?
<Burgundavia> nern, yes you can, but I have no idea how to do it
<djm62> pedro_: #ubuntu-es would be good for you :)
<nern> thank you
<sinope> hi
* djm62 forgot the spanish for that...
<gahan> ok all configured
<gahan> thx
<xiaogil> djm62, mjr: The file i'm trying to convert is the following : "http://www.chant.org/scripts/chant/icb_result.asp?title=H00001", and it uses the following font : "http://www.chant.org/info/download/ics3.ttf"
<gahan> =)
<sinope> how can i get my console to have higher resolution?
<The_Antipop> anto9us?
<Burgundavia> The_Antipop, this is #ubuntu but I might be able to help you with your windows issue (am a MCP)
<sinope> right now it's real blocky.... looks like some sort of ega display
<The_Antipop> ok
<The_Antipop> thatnk
<sinope> i want mode 773, like i had on slackware
<cthulfuego> nern: You can always do a debian netinst and manually edit sources.list to point it at ubuntu.
<sinope> anyone know how to do this on ubuntu?
<brlancer> I'm trying to install ubuntu to hda2; win32 is on hda1 - it won't let me set both of them as bootable in the installer
<anto9us> The_Antipop: boot in safe mode, hack the registry, look for your viruses and aliases and erase those entries
<nern> cthulfuego: yeah i thought of that.. do you think it would work ok?
<cthulfuego> sinope: Just add it to the boot loader config
<cthulfuego> nern: Worked OK for me, about 6 months ago.
<brlancer> do I just have to wait until I'm in and then run fdisk to fix it?
<sinope> cthulfuego: ah, that's what i would do on slack... but i'm useless with grub :(
<The_Antipop> thank you
<The_Antipop> how do i hack the registry?
* sinope pokes around for grub cfg files
<sinope> The_Antipop: good question.
<cthulfuego> sinope: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sinope> The_Antipop: not a short answer.
<anto9us> The_Antipop: then run a virus scan with an up-to-date checker and hack the registry again and repeat this process till clean
<cthulfuego> sinope: Append tit to the line that starts with 'kernel'
<sinope> cthulfuego: thanks!
<sinope> append what?
<sinope> how rude.
<sinope> ;)
<cthulfuego> sinope: either 'vga=773' or 'video=....' for your particular framebuffer mode.
<mjr> xiaogil, iconv apparently gives the position where it thinks there is invalid big5; see that and try fixing manually
<anto9us> The_Antipop: start | run | regedit although your virus may prevent it, hence safe mode
<sinope> cthulfuego: okay :) hopefully it'll work
<mjr> xiaogil, also, it gives different positions for big5 and big5hkscs
<The_Antipop> safe mode still ownt let me log in
<mjr> xiaogil, but that's about it for my expertise
<cthulfuego> The_Antipop: Start in safe mode, rename the actual visrus file, create a text file with the same name, copy that to where the virus file was, make sure to chattr it, so ti can't be overwritten, restart, remove the virus with the virusscanner, remove the text file. Done.
<xiaogil> mjr: ok. how can i cat the file from this xxxx position ?
<sinope> cthulfuego: do i need to run "grub" now, to update it?
<sinope> cthulfuego: as i would with lilo?
<kvidell> sinope: Nope
<cthulfuego> sinope: Nope, juste dit the file and all done.
<sinope> great
<mjr> xiaogil, dd seek=1234 if=file for example
<sinope> well, i'm off to reboot
<sweaty> Hi, dist-upgrade'ed into breezy. Now x11 wont work... if i apt-get install x-window-system it complains about twm error... I know many ppl has been in this situation... Could anybody please tell me how to fix it? I sort of cant search the web in this terminal
<The_Antipop> I CANT START IN SAFE MODE
<sinope> thanks guys!
<kvidell> The_Antipop: Why not?
<sinope> sweaty: /topic
<The_Antipop> it locks me out
<zth_> has anyone got jackd to work? :S
<kvidell> how so?
<mjr> xiaogil, though the iconv output seems to end where it screws up, and that's kinda indicative of the position as well
<The_Antipop> remember, i cant log in
<The_Antipop> safe mode or otherwise
<LinuxJones> sweaty, Breezy is broken
<cthulfuego> The_Antipop: Well, then you should go to microsoft.com and ask them for support.
<The_Antipop> ok then
<jamesm> is there a list of ubuntu packages?
<sweaty> LinuxJones: i see :) well i'll just stick around in the terminal then for some weeks haha ^^ thx anyway
<djm62> sweaty: also, the wiki has stuff on fixing that...apt-cache search surfraw apt-cache search lynx
<Eudoxus> I'm having a trouble with xmms. It hangs when I start to play a file. Why
<LinuxJones> sweaty, try a few months :)
<sinope> well, i'm back
<justin> with windows being the "supported" os, finding help should be easy :-)
<sinope> i forgot, i have a torrent download that i really don't want to kill
<sinope> :)
<anto9us> Eudoxus: delete ~/.xmms/config
<xiaogil> mjr: the command "dd seek=2317 if=00001.html" gives no result
<sinope> so... i'll reboot in 21 hours 28 minutes.
<bartekp> Eudoxus: killall esd (;
<hugos> Eudoxus, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063&highlight=multiple
<mjr> xiaogil, oh yeah, sorry, bs=1 also
<avalente> hi*** how can I add Keyboard shortcuts for XMMS? on the preferences app, it doesn't work.. i've searched google, forums and guide* thanks
<sinope> avalente: use xbindkeys
<xiaogil> mjr: what do you mean ?
<sinope> great app
<Eudoxus> anto9us, I shall try.
<mjr> xiaogil, add bs=1 to the dd command
<Eudoxus> bartekp, I shall try
<sweaty> djm62: thx i will check it out the official ubuntu wiki no?
<avalente> sinope: works with gnome?
<djm62> sweaty: yeah, google it
<xiaogil> mjr: "dd seek=2317 if=00001.html bs=1" gives nothing too
<sinope> avalente: yep, go to preferences -> sessions -> startup programs and add it in
<Eudoxus> Okay I tried those two things and they worked.
<sinope> avalente: it will always run then
<Eudoxus> So, which of them really did the trick???
<sinope> avalente: you need to edit .xbindkeysrc
<tony__> How do you make the tree show in Nautilus?
<sinope> avalente: read the docs, it's real easy
<xiaogil> mjr: i'm thinking about another solution which would be to change the encoding of my terminal into BIG5, would you know how to do that ?
<anto9us> Eudoxus: mine did ;)
<mjr> xiaogil, oops, "skip" instead of "seek"
<tony__> It say "view, show tree" but I do see that option...
<avalente> sinope: thanks**
<mjr> xiaogil, from the terminal menu
<Eudoxus> anto9us, u sure?
<sinope> avalente: :) sure, come back if you have trouble
<tony__> Positive..
<Eudoxus> anto9us, because the file has reappeared again and it's still working :)
<anto9us> Eudoxus: did it work before you started playing around with visualisations?
<pfp> tony__: edit - preferences - behaviour - always open in browser windows
<Eudoxus> anto9us, nah I believe the other thing about esd did the trick
<Eudoxus> because if I reload esd, winamp hangs again
<Eudoxus> so now I should perhaps uninstall esd
<Eudoxus> right?
<tony__> THANKS!!!
<bartekp> Eudoxus: turn off esd in gnome preferences
<anto9us> Eudoxus: I was teasing, I really don't know which worked mate
<Eudoxus> bartekp, where do you see that preferences
<hugos> Eudoxus, there is a nice howto @ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063&highlight=multiple
<hugos> Eudoxus, I had that problem today and already fixed it!
<Eudoxus> hugos, ah thanks I will take a look at that too!
<xiaogil> mjr: let's try something... Can you describe what do you see if I write this : 
<matt__> Looking for some help with ati driver for a laptop
<Eudoxus> hugos, this might be what I need. besides playing multiple sounds is a must
<gahan> can i bind aptg-et to selected ip addr?
<gahan> apt-get even
<Burgundavia> matt__, have you seen wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto ?
<mjr> xiaogil, three vertical lines, middle highest, with a horizontal line on the bottom
<hugos> Eudoxus, check it out :P
<synic> is there no openoffice2 for amd64 ?
<matt__> nope
<bartekp> Eudoxus: system -> preferences -> sound? sorry, I have gnome with polish locale
<Eudoxus> Ah. But first: How do I setup a proxy server in Console??
<xiaogil> mjr: okay, that wasn't what I expected 'cause you have chinese fonts in your system... if you didn't, you would probably see a square with the unicode of the character...
<Eudoxus> http proxy
<djm62> xiaogil: I saw some characters, but mostly not
<Fanskapet> ahh ordered some CD's from ubuntulinux today to share amongs my freinds :)
<Fanskapet> try to convince them testing ubuntu :)
<xiaogil> mjr: do you know can i get only the "code" of characters when using the command "cat" or similar command ?
<fabio> hi all
<djm62> xiaogil: hexdump ?
<matt__> How do I install the fglrx-driver-dev
<anto9us> Eudoxus: Firestarter is a gui which will allow you to configure internet connection sharing
<mjr> xiaogil, od (with appropriate formatting options)
<djm62> fabio: how now
<matt__> Why is it saying I have all these drivers installed for my ati card but its not working???
<LinuxJones> fabio, welcome
<Eudoxus> anto9us, i'll take a look
<fabio> djm62, hello, I am going mad, but I dunno if could help me, why when I try to setup a cms on my space it appears to read like this: http://www.weplay.co.uk/current/
<fabio> LinuxJones, hello and thanks
<LinuxJones> matt__, did you make the changes to your xorg.conf ?
<matt__> What does Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<bartekp> matt__: fglrxconfig
<fabio> djm62, I mean why it reads as /home/www/hosts??
<djm62> fabio: tell me the name of one file that should be there?
<fabio> djm62, just an index.php
<djm62> fabio: http://www.weplay.co.uk/current/index.php
<djm62> fabio: possibly a more informative error?
<xiaogil> djm62, mjr: it doesn't give what i expected...
<djm62> fabio: I think you're not uploading things to the directory you think you are
<fabio> djm62, yes that's what I want to load, here is the simple index code: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/74
<fabio> djm62, hmm, I don't know, I mean it reads as /home/www/hosts ... so that's strange
<xiaogil> I looks impossible to convert my file (http://www.chant.org/scripts/chant/icb_result.asp?title=H00001) into utf-8
<djm62> fabio: I don't know what your situation is...is that your own server, a virtual server or what?
<fabio> djm62, nope I am trying to upload that stuff to my domain online, nope not my server, with the process you explained me before
<fabio> djm62, it seems to work when uploading but I cannot even change the permissions once uploaded...
<matt__> still getting Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". after doing the fglxconffig
<djm62> fabio: have you tried by right-clicking on the file?
<fabio> djm62, yes sure, as I do normally on the desktop
<LinuxJones> matt__, you followed all of the instructions for hoary?
<djm62> hang on, I'll try to do it myself to check
<fabio> djm62, thanks
<matt__> as much as I could
<fabio> djm62, as you see it says The requested URL /home/www/hosts/weplay.co.uk was not found on this server, obviously, because it is looking at /home/www/hosts and this is strange
<matt__> can get very far when I'm not really sure what I am doing
<xiaogil> djm62, mjr: I tried to open the file with MS Explorer on windows, then i saved the file into UTF8 encoding, it works, so it should be possible to do it with Linux.
<matt__> Can someone help me figure out what I am doing wrong'
<Burgundavia> I am going to Seattle tomorrow and I wondered if anyone could sign my GPG key
<LinuxJones> matt__, 1) you have the fglrx driver installed ok ?
<djm62> fabio: it works for me over sftp...
<djm62> fabio: I suspect you aren't in the folder you want to be on the remote server
<fabio> djm62, that's strange, well I will try gFtp and see if it is ok, thanks anyway ;)
<zth_> how do i check what's using my recording device (isn't that /dev/dsp or sumthing)
<djm62> fabio: can you see the files here http://www.weplay.co.uk/
<r3d0xXuS``> Hello :D
<ampersand> Hi
<r3d0xXuS``> i need really really help
<mjr> xiaogil, report an iconv/recode bug if you think it's appropriate
<r3d0xXuS``> i just installed my unbuntu and i forgot the password :S
<fabio> djm62, sure yes ;)
<djm62> fabio: in nautilus?
<mjr> xiaogil, though it might be that there's some ms non-standard in play here
<LinuxJones> r3d0xXuS``, are you familiar with Linux ?
<bobbyd> how do I get "for file in *; do echo $file; done" to work with sudu?
<bobbyd> sudo even :)
<r3d0xXuS``> no im new with linux :x
<lsuactiafner> bobbyd : just ls?
<r3d0xXuS``> i just starting to learning linux :x
<fabio> djm62, yep
<bobbyd> lsuactiafner: obvoiusly I want to run a more complex command :)
<pestilence> r3d0xXuS``: when you boot, hit esc to get the menu, select "recovery mode", when it gets to a prompt, type "passwd <yourusername>", then type "reboot".  enjoy
<anto9us> bobbyd: put it in a batch file and sudo that
<cyphase> oh my god!
<mjr> xiaogil, (though if there is, iconv/recode might want to support it anyway)
<cyphase> you won't believe what i heard on the radio!
<cthulfuego> pestilence: Not reboot, just exit.
<LinuxJones> r3d0xXuS``, I suggest you do a re-install (fixing it might scare you away). Don't forget your password on this install :)
<cthulfuego> pestilence: it will then constinue booting up as epr normal.
<djm62> fabio: I think your CMS is unsure what its directory is
<pestilence> cthulfuego: will that continue the boot process
<pestilence> cthulfuego: ah.
<r3d0xXuS``> ok ill try pestilence
<bobbyd> anto9us: that's a bit of a overhead for just doing something simple...
<cthulfuego> pestilence: (saves time ;-)
<cyphase> Microsoft has found security problems in Windows and Internet Explorer!!!
<lsuactiafner> bobbyd : heh, put the command in a script and sudo script
<cyphase> oh my!
<cyphase> lol
<djm62> cyphase: well, that's everyone found one then
<anto9us> bobbyd: run it from a root terminal then
<xiaogil> mjr: perhaps i should add an option to iconv/recode to make it work (?)
<pfp> bobbyd: sudo sh -c "for .... done"
<lsuactiafner> i do.. for x in *.ppm; do foo=$(echo $x | sed -e 's:pict::' -e 's:\.ppm::'); convert $x pict${foo}.jpg; done
<lsuactiafner> putting in a script_file will also work nicely... i think.
<fabio> djm62, yes, what I was thinking ;P
<r3d0xXuS``> hm :xs
<r3d0xXuS``> waiting :o
<r3d0xXuS``> i hope i like linux more then windows xp :x
<cthulfuego> r3d0xXuS``: What do you use your computer for?
<ampersand> Ubuntu's probably one of the best distributions to choose when coming from windows (:
<r3d0xXuS``> learning programming :o
<Jester> it depends if you're a geek or not
<r3d0xXuS``> unknown user ?! wtf
<r3d0xXuS``> pestilence ?!
<djm62> r3d0xXuS``: give it a fair swing...it can be pretty comfortable
<pestilence> r3d0xXuS``: cat /etc/passwd
<r3d0xXuS``> how i list usernames which one registered
<cthulfuego> r3d0xXuS``: Then yes, although you should keep in mind there aren't really any point-and-click GUI dev tools
<r3d0xXuS``> but it said : root@server1: passwd server1
<cthulfuego> r3d0xXuS``: 'getent passwd'
<cthulfuego> r3d0xXuS``: Did you create a user called 'server1' ?
<djm62> monodevelop, glade excepted
<r3d0xXuS``> and it said back: unknown user server1
<r3d0xXuS``> yeah
<djm62> and that KDE one
<r3d0xXuS``> im in recovery mode
<djm62> eclipse
<cthulfuego> r3d0xXuS``: Does 'getent passwd' list the user 'server1' ?
<r3d0xXuS``> wait
<cthulfuego> r3d0xXuS``: What does 'grep 1000 /etc/passwd' say?
<r3d0xXuS``> lol a lot of lists
<r3d0xXuS``> cant fint them lol
<r3d0xXuS``> find*
<pestilence> r3d0xXuS``: paste the results from 'grep 1000 /etc/passwd' here.
<pestilence> should be 1 line.
<r3d0xXuS``> im on another pc :x
<anto9us> pythoncard is a good point and click development tool
<pestilence> well then type it here.
<djm62> r3d0xXuS``:  you should get one line out
<cthulfuego> r3d0xXuS``: Does that command print one line?
<cthulfuego> anto9us: Don't get me started on python ;-)
<r3d0xXuS``> should i write grep 1000 /etc/passwd into command?
<stacey> How do I fix my version in firefox?
<djm62> r3d0xXuS``: grep home /etc/passwd
<cthulfuego> r3d0xXuS``: yep
<anto9us> cthulfuego: do you like/not like python?
<cthulfuego> stacey: How is your version in firefox broken?
<cthulfuego> anto9us: nup
<r3d0xXuS``> /home/server1:/bin/bash
<ubuntu> hi again
<stacey> when i go to get extensions from mozilla website
<cthulfuego> r3d0xXuS``: Does that line start with server1: ?
<cyphase> we know stacey
<Miks> how could i change my gnome language?
<r3d0xXuS``> no
<cthulfuego> r3d0xXuS``: What does it start with?
<r3d0xXuS``> it said: /home/server1:/bin/bash
<xiaogil> Is there a way to open any HTML file (with a browser, or something else) and to export it into UTF-8 ?
<cthulfuego> r3d0xXuS``: Ok. let's fix this problem with a hammer.
<lsuactiafner> HTML2text or something..
<anto9us> cthulfuego: what's your prefered programming language?
<stacey> how do i fix the problem
<lsuactiafner> html2text
<cthulfuego> anto9us: C
<anto9us> cthulfuego: what do you think to c++?
<djm62> stacey: http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/upgrade/
<cthulfuego> r3d0xXuS``: What does 'tail -n1 /etc/shadow' print out? ANything containinng 'server1' ?
<r3d0xXuS``> wait
<cthulfuego> anto9us: fork in eyeball
<stacey> djm62, wrong
<anto9us> hehe
<Jester> is ubuntu the best distro for non-geeks in your humble opinions ?
<magoo> hi! how do i add stuff (dirs) to the places menu in gnome?
<stacey> my brother told me i had to change something in about:config
<lsuactiafner> Jester : i imagine is it..
<stacey> but i forgot
<mjr> Jester, yes
<Burgundavia> Jester, I think it is
<r3d0xXuS``> cthulfuego: gdm:!:12949:0:99999:7:::
<djm62> stacey: that's the one
<ubuntu> yes
<ubuntu> but im a geek
<djm62> stacey: follow the "you seem to be using ubuntu" link
<Jester> ok thx
<ubuntu> it is veerry noob friendly and a great transision from windows
<cthulfuego> r3d0xXuS``: Does it show anything when you type 'grep server1 /etc/shadow' ?
<r3d0xXuS``> moment
<pfp> stacey: you should change 'version' in 'about:config' probably
<djm62> stacey: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10681#c3
<r3d0xXuS``> nothing
<r3d0xXuS``> cthulfuego: nothing
<cthulfuego> r3d0xXuS``: Ok.
<cthulfuego> r3d0xXuS``: run 'nano /etc/passwd' and delete the entire line containing /home/server1. take EXTREME CARE to not delete anything else.
<r3d0xXuS``> ok what i should do
<r3d0xXuS``> there is a list
<r3d0xXuS``> with root and daemon and so going on
<cthulfuego> r3d0xXuS``: Just use the arrow keys to scroll down and delete the line with server1
<r3d0xXuS``> there is a line: server1:x:1000:1000:server1,,,:/home/server1:/bin/bash
<pestilence> hahaha
<cthulfuego> r3d0xXuS``: Yes, delete it.
<r3d0xXuS``> ok deleted
<r3d0xXuS``> what now?
<cthulfuego> r3d0xXuS``: Save the file.
<cthulfuego> r3d0xXuS``: ... and quite nano.
<r3d0xXuS``> what button
<cthulfuego> quit, too.
<r3d0xXuS``> to save
<cthulfuego> r3d0xXuS``: ctrl-x, then 'y'
<r3d0xXuS``> ok
<r3d0xXuS``> how quit nano
<djm62> r3d0xXuS``: that was both
<r3d0xXuS``> ah
<r3d0xXuS``> there its promt
<r3d0xXuS``> so what now
<cthulfuego> r3d0xXuS``: Cool. Now type 'adduser server1'
<Eudoxus> Why does my internet suddenly get so slow from time to time? For example, when I load webpages, I get a delay time first before the page is displayed. This never happened in Win, so it must be some setting within Linux. Any ideas?
<djm62> Eudoxus: any particular culprits?
<r3d0xXuS``> lol
<cthulfuego> Yeah, I have ideas, but I'll need twenty badgers and a jar of vaseline!
<r3d0xXuS``> fullname r\r/^[[D and so
<r3d0xXuS``> how delete ?!
<Eudoxus> what is a cluprit?
<Eudoxus> No
<Eudoxus> it happens on all pages
<bobbyd> does anyone here have symlinks working with apache under ubuntu? The default apache config has FollowwSymLinks set for /var/www but it's not working
<cthulfuego> r3d0xXuS``: ctrl-u
<Eudoxus> even on irc. took me delay to join this channel
<r3d0xXuS``> it come: ^U ^U ^U
<Shachaf> Eudoxus: Try http://www.tweakfactor.com/articles/tweaks/firefoxtweak/4.html
<cthulfuego> r3d0xXuS``: ctrl-\
<Eudoxus> Shachaf, it's not just firefox :S
<r3d0xXuS``> nothing
<cthulfuego> bobbyd: FollowwSymLinks or FollowSymLinks ?
<Eudoxus> It's the console to
<djm62> Eudoxus: has anything else changed? that doesn't sound like a linux thing
<Eudoxus> irc
<srbaker_> yo
* cthulfuego drums his fingers
<Shachaf> Eudoxus: Oh.
<r3d0xXuS``> i have U.S. Keyboard even DE keyboard
<Eudoxus> even when I ssh to some server
<Eudoxus> everything is slow
<srbaker_> how do i get discover to re-scan for my sound card?
<Eudoxus> But it gets fixed sometimes when I reboot
<Shachaf> Eudoxus: Never mind, then.
<bobbyd> cthulfuego: the correct one, it's set by default
<LinuxJones> Eudoxus, it's probably ipv6.
<Eudoxus> Sometimes it happens and sometimes not. But it seems it doesn't get fixed until I reboot
<bobbyd> cthulfuego: in 000-default
<Eudoxus> LinuxJones, hmm
<Eudoxus> eh?
<LinuxJones> Eudoxus, you use firefox ?
<cthulfuego> r3d0xXuS``: ctrl-c ?
<Eudoxus> yes I do
<srbaker_> anyone?
<LinuxJones> Eudoxus, ok hit ctrl+t to open a new tab
<Eudoxus> but this doesn't happen only in firefox like I said
<r3d0xXuS``> its abborted @ cthulfuego
<srbaker_> i changed sund cards and sound isn't working.  although it seems to be detected fnie
<cthulfuego> r3d0xXuS``: Ok, start again and don't typo this time.
<r3d0xXuS``> ok lol
<Eudoxus> ok
<Eudoxus> done
<cthulfuego> r3d0xXuS``: 'adduser server1'
<LinuxJones> Eudoxus, type in about:config
<r3d0xXuS``> the user "server1" already sxists
<r3d0xXuS``> exists
<r3d0xXuS``> again nano ?
<r3d0xXuS``> :o
<Eudoxus> LinuxJones, done
<LinuxJones> Eudoxus, in the filter box type ipv6
<pestilence> r3d0xXuS``: passwd server1
<cthulfuego> r3d0xXuS``: nano /etc/shadow, delete the 'server1' line.
<r3d0xXuS``> ok
<r3d0xXuS``> updated
<cthulfuego> pestilence: no, coz it ONLY has a shadow entry now.
<Eudoxus> done
<r3d0xXuS``> pw is updated
<r3d0xXuS``> should i reboot now @ cthulfuego
<Eudoxus> status = default, type = boolean, value = false
<cthulfuego> r3d0xXuS``: That's peculiar.
<Eudoxus> that's what it is
<cthulfuego> r3d0xXuS``: Can you type 'su - server1' ?
<LinuxJones> Eudoxus, double click the line so it says True in the 'value' section at the end of the line
<r3d0xXuS``> lol its rebooting :o
<r3d0xXuS``> wait :P
<Eudoxus> done
<Eudoxus> do I need to reboot now?
<igor47> hey.  how do i set up an hpoj printer?  i have hpoj running with the printer detected, but i'm not sure what i should do now...
<LinuxJones> Eudoxus, restart FF
<Eudoxus> how does this change anything away from firefox?
<LinuxJones> Eudoxus, jsut close it down and restart
<Eudoxus> ok
<LinuxJones> Eudoxus, it jsut disables a useless feature for most users yoyu will notice no difference except faster webbrowsing ... hopefully :)
<Eudoxus> still the abnormal delays
<anto9us> Eudoxus: does it seem to delay while looking up address?
<Eudoxus> anto9us, yea when it says Connecting to <some page>
<pestilence> Eudoxus: go to a command prompt and type "dig www.ubuntuguide.org"
<LinuxJones> Eudoxus, you have to close firefox down all of you firefox windows first
<Eudoxus> pestilence, ok one sec
<r3d0xXuS``> yay it works @ cthulfuego
<r3d0xXuS``> thx
<anto9us> Eudoxus: the delay is before or after it says connecting?
<Eudoxus> LinuxJones, I did
<pestilence> paste at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<synd> !flood
<ubotu> I guess flood is Head for the hills the flood has come! please use http://pastebin.com , http://ubuntu.pastebin.com or #flood here on freenode.
<Eudoxus> anto9us, while it is connecting
<Eudoxus> but then after transfer comes, it seems smooth
<LeeColleton> i'm having trouble with iaxcomm in ubuntu.  no audio is sent
<r3d0xXuS``> WTF
<r3d0xXuS``> cthulfuego !!!
<pestilence> synd: was that directed at me?
<synd> pestilence: no
<synd> pestilence: just seeing what ubotu had under flood
<pestilence> ah
<synd> ubotu forget flood
<ubotu> i forgot flood, synd
<r3d0xXuS``> cthulfuego i need ur help :x
<pestilence> r3d0xXuS``: just ask your question
<Eudoxus> so, no ideas?
<anto9us> Eudoxus: so address resolution is quick and transfer is quick but the bit in between isn't, right?
<pestilence> Eudoxus: what was the result of that command?
<djm62> r3d0xXuS``: what's up?
<Eudoxus> ;; Query time: 1003 msec
<pestilence> Eudoxus: that's a problem
<r3d0xXuS``> cant start my username :x it said: there is no a homedir for server1 do u want contiune? i pressed yes and it said: u were not longer then 10 seconds on your session. this will stop now and please debug this error
<r3d0xXuS``> cthulfuego
<pestilence> Eudoxus: that's almost certainly your problem.
<r3d0xXuS``> now im in Terminal @ cthulfuego
<pestilence> Eudoxus: perhaps you need to figure out what should be in /etc/resolv.conf and fix that.
<djm62> r3d0xXuS``: not a problem...press ctrl-alt-f1
<synd> !flood is for pasting, please use http://pastebin.com , http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or #flood here on freenode.
<ubotu> synd: okay
<pestilence> r3d0xXuS``: you need to go back into recovery mode and mkdir /home/server1
<Eudoxus> hmmmm. how in name am I gonna find that out?
<djm62> pestilence: does he need to if he can log in on console and is in sudoers?
<r3d0xXuS``> it said: NO DIRECTORY, LOGGING IN WITH HOME @ djm62
<pestilence> djm62: i doubt that he is in sudoers, but it's worth a shot i guess.
<djm62> r3d0xXuS``: on ctrl-alt-f1? cool, then you type sudo -s and type server1's passwd
<cthulfuego> r3d0xXuS``: Is there a /home/server1? What are the permissions on /home/server1 ?
<pestilence> Eudoxus: i'm not sure where windows keeps its information on domain name servers, but you could compare with that if windows is getting the correct ones.
<r3d0xXuS``> server1 is not in the suedoers file. this incident will be reported @ djm62
<pestilence> r3d0xXuS``: reboot into recovery mode
<djm62> sh*te
<pestilence> r3d0xXuS``: you are getting there.
<Eudoxus> pestilence, I will try
<r3d0xXuS``> lol i cant reboot
<r3d0xXuS``> it said: reboot: must be a superuser
<pestilence> sure you can.  hit the power button
<cthulfuego> r3d0xXuS``: Yes you can. Hit the reset button on the case.
<r3d0xXuS``> lol ok lol
<djm62> r3d0xXuS``: yeah, recovery it is...if necessary hit the power button and start up
<r3d0xXuS``> ah
<Eudoxus> pestilence, I could also try and reboot until I get it fast again (it runs fine sometimes) and check resolv.conf then
<r3d0xXuS``> there
<r3d0xXuS``> lol
<r3d0xXuS``> :D
<pestilence> Eudoxus: are you behind a router?
<anto9us> Eudoxus: underneath query time what was the Server adress?
<Eudoxus> pestilence, nope
<jargon_> which runlevel is multi-user w/o X , ? is it 3 ?
<pestilence> Eudoxus: do you use dhcp?
<magoo> hey. smeg is nice. is there a way to customize the places and system gnome menus as well? any ideas?
<djm62> jargon_: this isn't redhat
<cthulfuego> jargon_: There isn't one, if you have a dm installed.
<cthulfuego> djm62: s/redhat/any sane linux distro/   ;-)
<djm62> jargon_: you can do /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<pestilence> r3d0xXuS``: first things first.  type "visudo"
<Eudoxus> anto9us, 130.208.165.82#53(130.208.165.82)
<r3d0xXuS``> wait
<Eudoxus> pestilence, yes I use dhcp
<Funraiser> Daniel Robbins, founder and chief architect of the Gentoo distribution is now working for microsoft...:-s
<jargon_> djm62, oh ok , thanks
<r3d0xXuS``> ok pestilence?
<r3d0xXuS``> Terminal or Gnome recovery mode?
<djm62> cthulfuego: the 1 runlevel thing makes more sense on a desktop...which is why it's odd debian came up with it
<pestilence> r3d0xXuS``: now make sure that there is a line in there that says "server1 ALL=(ALL) ALL"
<anto9us> Eudoxus: I get a good response time from that, around 90ms
<pestilence> r3d0xXuS``: terminal.
<djm62> jargon_: I presume you can guess how to restart X ;)
<r3d0xXuS``> PERMISSION DENIED
<Eudoxus> Yes it's strange
<Eudoxus> It is not an problem that happens always.
<Jester> Funraiser, thats impossible
<Jester> Funraiser, gimme a link
<pestilence> r3d0xXuS``: you hit escape and selected "recovery mode" from the grub menu?  just like last time?
<djm62> r3d0xXuS``: are you in recovery mode?
<Funraiser> really?
<jargon_> djm62, yeah, i'm fine w/ that , thrown off w/ the inittab file saying 2-5 are all multi-user
<Funraiser> hold on
<r3d0xXuS``> yeah
<Funraiser> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/06/14/_microsoft_gentoo/
<matt__> Why is this coming up
<matt__> matt@ubuntu:~$ fglrxinfo Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<matt__> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<matt__> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<matt__> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<matt__> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)
<pestilence> r3d0xXuS``: that should dump you at a console, no questions asked
<Jester> Funraiser, as a long time gentoo user its hard for me to believe =O
<matt__> I have tryed everything
* Jester reads
<pestilence> matt__: don't paste here.
<matt__> I installed the ati drivers
<matt__> sorry
<Eudoxus> Wait I'm going to try to reboot and see if it gets ok again
<Eudoxus> pestilence, anto9us brb mates
<pestilence> Eudoxus: before you do
<Eudoxus> gonna reboot and see if it fixes
<pestilence> Eudoxus: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Eudoxus> ok
<djm62> r3d0xXuS``: if gnome is up, you're not in recovery mode
<pestilence> Eudoxus: and note what is in it
<r3d0xXuS``> i know
<Eudoxus> yea and?
<matt__> can someone help me get this video card working plesae
<Eudoxus> ah ok
<Eudoxus> I will
<r3d0xXuS``> ah now im in
<LinuxJones> matt__, Does this command output anything >> lsmod | grep fglrx
<pestilence> r3d0xXuS``: now type "visudo"
<r3d0xXuS``> pestilence im hin
<r3d0xXuS``> pestilence: root ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Funraiser> want more? http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/06/14/_microsoft_gentoo/
<pestilence> r3d0xXuS``: make sure that there is a line in there that says "server1 ALL=(ALL) ALL"
<Eudoxus> brb mates
<matt__> fglrx                 238208  0
<pestilence> r3d0xXuS``: change root to server1
<r3d0xXuS``> ok
<pestilence> r3d0xXuS``: actually, just copy that line
<r3d0xXuS``> ok
<pestilence> r3d0xXuS``: don't change it
<pestilence> r3d0xXuS``: and change the copied line to server1
<LinuxJones> matt__, did you edit the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<matt__> what do I edit
<r3d0xXuS``> ok
<r3d0xXuS``> did
<r3d0xXuS``> reboot?
<pestilence> r3d0xXuS``: not yet
<djm62> r3d0xXuS``: give yourself a home directory
<pestilence> r3d0xXuS``: now type mkdir /home/server1
<LinuxJones> matt__, it's on the binary howto you have to follow all of those steps
<pestilence> r3d0xXuS``: and then chown server1:server1 /home/server1
<matt__> this page http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24557.html
<r3d0xXuS``> chown: cannot access "home/server1": No Such file or directory
<pestilence> you forgot the trailing /
<r3d0xXuS``> ah
<r3d0xXuS``> lol
<pestilence> err leading /
<djm62> r3d0xXuS``: the / before home
<LinuxJones> matt__, Edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change "ati" to "fglrx"
<matt__> LinuxJones: whats the site
<Eudoxus> Okay, it's working smooth again. Now let me compare the resolv.conf
<r3d0xXuS``> cannot create directory "/home/server1" file exists
<Eudoxus> Very strange
<Eudoxus> exactly same output
<LinuxJones> matt__, Follow the Hoary instructions >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Eudoxus> must be something else then
<djm62> r3d0xXuS``: that's cool, just chown server1:server1 /home/server1
<pestilence> Eudoxus: so try "dig www.whitehouse.gov"
<Eudoxus> Okay one sec
<r3d0xXuS``> ok
<r3d0xXuS``> then?
<Eudoxus> ;; Query time: 148 msec
<djm62> r3d0xXuS``: reboot...
<r3d0xXuS``> ok
<r3d0xXuS``> rebooting
<r3d0xXuS``> :o
<r3d0xXuS``> ill hope it works nu :x
<Eudoxus> I don't know if that's supposed to be bad. But I can tell you that everything is running smoothly atm
<djm62> r3d0xXuS``: you should be safe...an interesting start to using linux ;)
<anto9us> Eudoxus: that's not bad
<Eudoxus> what was the number earlier?
<r3d0xXuS``> :o
<r3d0xXuS``> sure :D
<anto9us> Eudoxus: 1003 I think
<Eudoxus> ah ok
<r3d0xXuS``> ok ill check nu
<Eudoxus> yea.
<Eudoxus> So. Now I have no idea what to do
<Eudoxus> brb, toilet. but you keep giving ideas. I'll brb
* djm62 crosses fingers
<pestilence> Eudoxus: that's a decent time.
<Funraiser> Jester, sucks huh?
<r3d0xXuS``> yahoo
<r3d0xXuS``> it works
<r3d0xXuS``> :D
<r3d0xXuS``> thanx ppls
<Jester> Funraiser, yeah that sux indeed
<Jester> theyre not talking about it much in #gentoo tho
<djm62> doesn't necessarily suck....if MS starts using GNU/linux type stuff, all the patentable stuff is already prior art
<Eudoxus> ok back
<pestilence> microsoft can have all the gentoo devs they want, just leave the debian/ubuntu devs alone :)
<cyphase> lol
<D1> does anyone know the name of the graphical rc.d editor (gtk2)?
<D1> sorry, didn't register my nick....does anyone know the name of the graphical rc.d editor (gtk2)?
<Razor-X> D1: rc.d?
<D1> runlevels
<Fr0Gs> hey all
<Fr0Gs> :)
<Razor-X> D1: ohhh!
<D1> its not the console one
<D1> its an actual gtk2 app
<Razor-X> I only use teh console, sorry ;)
<Razor-X> *the
<Fr0Gs> how can i change a ntfs into a linux drive that ubuntu will read
<pestilence> Fr0Gs: ubuntu can read ntfs drives
<Razor-X> FrOGs: I don't think you can do that and save all the data
<pestilence> Fr0Gs: it just can't write to them.
<Razor-X> but, as pestilence just said, you can read NTFS partitions
<Eudoxus> pestilence, no ideas?
<Funraiser> the founder of the gnome project also applied for a job at windblows but he didn't get it, i think that's the worse that can happen to someone, not being accepted by the ennemy...lol
<Xenguy> Fr0Gs: maybe partitionmagic can do it?
<pestilence> Eudoxus: it sounds a little more complicated now ...
<Fr0Gs> pestilence how would i format it into it
<Fr0Gs> i dont like partion magic
<Fr0Gs> is there anyway to do it
<Xenguy> Funraiser: yeah, and if it hasn't been mentioned already, one of the Gentoo founders just got a job w/ M$
<Razor-X> Fr0Gs: you mean, format as in erase-all-data?
<Fr0Gs> yes
<pestilence> Fr0Gs: i don't understand your question.  you have a ntfs partition, and you want to read it in linux, right?
<Razor-X> Xenguy: o_O
<Funraiser> Xenguy, just mentioned
<Razor-X> traitor!
<djm62> Funraiser: if they're paying guys to work on GPL software, they aren't the enemy
<Razor-X> did you hear what Microsoft is doing?
<Xenguy> Funraiser Razor-X sorry, just popped in
<Fr0Gs> pestilence, i want to format it into a linux drive
<Razor-X> they're upholding censorship in China
<Funraiser> djm62, u think microsoft works on GPL stuff?
<Razor-X> those b*stards
<anto9us> microsoft is engaging in damage limitation now, it knows that the flow of opensource is unstoppable, not even software patent law can stop it, unpopular laws, cease to be laws in good democracies
<pestilence> Fr0Gs: without saving any data, or making it readable from windows, right?
<eruin> what's needed to view windows networks?
<djm62> Funraiser: I see no reason why they shouldn't
<Razor-X> FrOGs: you want to wipe all the data and use it for Linux?
<Fr0Gs> pestilence, i want it so windows can not read it but only linux can read it
<pestilence> eruin: samba
<Fr0Gs> yes Razor-X
<Razor-X> djm62: do you _really_ think M$ would support OSS?
<Razor-X> Fr0Gs: QTparted is your man
<pestilence> Fr0Gs: then you need to repartition and reformat that partition.
<Eudoxus> ok got to sleep now
<pestilence> Fr0Gs: try using cfdisk
<Eudoxus> later gators
<Eudoxus> l8er g8ers
<pestilence> Fr0Gs: but be careful.
<Funraiser> djm62, i see a reason: on the first 5 rules of bill gate's business rules it says: secure the rights of your products
<DeFi> do you _really_ think M$ would support OSS?  -->  If the make money off it
<Razor-X> pestilence: you're reccomending cfdisk? ;)
<djm62> I see no reason why MS won't want to share in the profit from OSS
<Fr0Gs> is QTparted for linux
<Razor-X> I would use it, yes, but.... others? ;)
<Razor-X> Fr0Gs: of course
<eruin> pestilence, I've got it running, I've set up a share from this computer andstill can't see it in gnome's windows networkbrowser :o
<pestilence> Razor-X: then suggest something better.  i like cfdisk :)
<Razor-X> DeFi: well, the nature of _most_ open-source utilities are contrary to the money-making ideal
<DeFi> Of course
<DeFi> but m$ will find a way
<Razor-X> pestilence: I use cfdisk meself, but QTParted better for the person not liking Command Line
<Funraiser> i'm pretty sure microsoft's move toward OSS is just a stab in the back...we will see...
<LinuxJones> Guys please take the Microsoft discussion to off-topic
<Fr0Gs> thanks :)
<thenewlax> how do i register telent with firefox?
<Razor-X> pestilence; by the way, do you mind viewing my draft for a Command-Line guide for the beginner?
<anto9us> Razor-X: not true, they're contrary to the monopolisation ideal
<Fr0Gs> oh and if anyones having problems with ati drivers go back to Ubuntu 4.10 its easier
<pestilence> Razor-X: got a url?
<Razor-X> anto9us: what I meant was, the nature of most licenses are meant to keep freedom
<Razor-X> pestilence: yeah, only 1 chapter is made insofar, though
<Razor-X> http://www.sosdg.org/~razorx/CLI.pdf
<Razor-X> I have the framework for the rest
<anto9us> Razor-X: yes, freedom as in speech but not necessarily beer
<thenewlax> how do i register telent with firefox on ubuntu?
<Razor-X> anto9us: errrr, freedom don't know where the word came
<thenewlax> can i even?
<pfp> hmm... i'd like to report a bug in gimp-dimage-color (from universe), but i can't find the pkg in bugzilla - what am i missing?
<Funraiser> well my  mom (58 years old)  is using linux now so there is hope somewhere
<Razor-X> what I meant was, most open licenses are weighted towards the free value of a software, comparitive to it's freedom as-in-speech
<djm62> free as in jackson, not free as in pr0n
<Razor-X> but, i'm not denying that there are open licenses that also allow you to profit
<thenewlax> how do i register telent proticol with firefox on ubuntu??
<Razor-X> the fact of the matter is, i'm not that much fo an open-source advocate, rather a free-as-in-beer advocate ;)
<anto9us> Razor-X: both are good ;)
<Razor-X> *of
<djm62> Razor-X: remember, the value of software is largely psychological
<Razor-X> djm62: I know ;)
<pestilence> Razor-X: seems it is still in very early stages ;)
<Razor-X> pestilence: obviously ;)
<pestilence> Razor-X: you might want to check tldp.org for something similar...
<Razor-X> pestilence: this is aimed more for the Ubuntu user
<Razor-X> at the moment, it has nothing Ubuntu specific, but it will
<djm62> Razor-X: MS could release SuSe with a 4-coloured square flag and it would walk off the shelf, as long as they keep the copyright on that one thing
<Razor-X> i'll write a section on deb package managers too
<eruin> are there any ftp servers with graphical config tools?
<thenewlax> how do i register telent proticol with firefox on ubuntu??
<pestilence> seems like a good thing to have around.
<Razor-X> pestilence: heh, cool
<Razor-X> as you can tell, it's all LaTeX
<thenewlax> how do i register telent proticol with firefox on ubuntu??
<Razor-X> djm62: yeah, I know
<Razor-X> thenewlax: as the numerous Firefox users on the channel, which I am not one
<pinko> me either.
<djm62> Razor-X: that's powerful, and it's the way nike works, the way motorola works, largely the way apple is now working
<Razor-X> but, my number one rule is this: Commercial software counts as 1 point, Open-Source as 2, Free-as-in-beer 3, Good Functionality 6
<thenewlax> does anyone use frieken firefox?
<thenewlax> anyone have any information on how to get telnet with it?
<Razor-X> djm62: that's one of the reasons I don't like Apple
<Razor-X> thenewlax: can't you telnet yourself? it's not that thard
<LinuxJones> thenewlax, nobody uses telnet they use ssh
<Razor-X> *hard
<Razor-X> LinuxJones: don't confuse the man ;)
<thenewlax> if i kewn how WHY WHOULD I ASK
<thenewlax> can someone just help me out
<djm62> must sleep... Razor-X, it's never good to be tilting against windmills (or windows)
<pfp> thenewlax: you can just type 'telnet ser.ver.com' in a terminal, yes?
<tony__> Hello, how do I install deb packages?
<thenewlax> idn can i?
<Razor-X> thenewlax: telnet ipa.ddr.ess
<pfp> tony__: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<dedalus> hi
<dedalus> i need help
<dedalus> with a tvout
<Razor-X> dedalus: then you've come to the right place, only, I don't know anything about a TVout ;)
<dedalus> i only have a tv plugged on the computer with ubuntu
<dedalus> arf
<dedalus> i thought maybe you had a good howto
<zyiro> dedalus what kind of card do you have?
<dedalus> mx5200
<dedalus> nvidia
<zyiro> use this link it worked for me its alot to explain on irc
<zyiro> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=23628
<zyiro> i have the same card and i have a mx420 it worked for both
<dedalus> and you have only the tv plugged on the card ??
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> orwell.freenode.net
<zyiro> no i have both
<dedalus> i think that's the problem
<dedalus> but i'm gonna try this
<Funraiser> new saying: tell me which distro you are using and I'll tell you who you are
<zyiro> are wanting to use only the TV?
<dedalus> thanx
<dedalus> zyiro yes
<dedalus> cause i want to use the display only for movies
<zyiro> ohokay
<dedalus> else i only need it as apache server
<dedalus> so no need to display
<zyiro> that link should work
<dedalus> ok i'm gonna try
<LeeColleton> exit
* LeeColleton curses his clumsy hands
<moparfan90> im burning the ubuntu CD now. im going to install it soon. does anyone have some tips or tricks for me
<dicrapio> hello
<Xenguy> moparfan90: read and read ;-)
<moparfan90> hi
<_cds> I'm trying to install ubuntu on my laptop
<hugos> Hi. I have installed the Ubuntu base system.. now I would like to install X... which packets do I need?
<moparfan90> whats X
<_cds> but it keeps on looping when installing?
<dicrapio> is there a db to check if a certain pcmcia card would work in ubuntu or linux in general?
<utama> any body have some reading material for VPN?... tried some from google but nothing works
<Xenguy> moparfan90: X is linux's graphical/GUI component
<moparfan90> o. doesn't that install when the os does??
<pinko> I didn't think ubuntu let you install without X
<moparfan90> 65% :D
<tritium> utama, vpnc is a great vpn client, compatible with Cisco VPNs
<hugos> pinko, It does!
<tritium> hugos, X should have been installed, otherwise your installation went awry
<moparfan90> im using SuSe. is ubuntu more or less advanced then suse linux?????????
<utama> tritium: VPNC? .... thanks i try to find it... i was using pptpd but its not working correctly
<tritium> utama, it's in universe
<Burgundavia> moparfan90, there are a lot more applications for ubuntu than for suse
<moparfan90> ok. good
<moparfan90> whats your fav. program for ubuntu?
<moparfan90> everyone
<cyphase> lol
<cyphase> there are to many to choose from
<`psych0> synaptic
<`psych0> <3
<moparfan90> well what do you use the most
<cyphase> ah, synaptic is good
<cyphase> and firefox
<cyphase> and gaim
<cyphase> and
<cyphase> and
<cyphase> and
<moparfan90> yea firefox is great
<`psych0> lol
<tritium> moparfan90, that depends on the type of work I'm doing...
<pfp> xterm ...
<moparfan90> xterm... use konsole
<_cds> anyone know why the install is loopin#g on nic-extra-modules ?
<utama> x-chat ...lol
<moparfan90> 100%
<moparfan90> yey
<pinko> favorite program?  no idea.
<Razor-X> woaha!
<cyphase> wow again
<`psych0> LOL
<Razor-X> neto supulitu!
<moparfan90> ok going to install ubuntu now.
<Razor-X> *supuritu
<moparfan90> bye
<_cds> anyone?
<`psych0> lool
<kvidell> yay they're back! ^.^;
<pinko> maybe "top".  I am addicted to watching it.
<kvidell> What's the top process on top? Why, top is of course!
<`psych0> razor was that a japanese pronunciation ???
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<Razor-X> `psych0: yeah, it was
<pinko> it's its own little soap opera
<`psych0> :DDDDDDDDDDD
<`psych0> japanese or watching anime?
<Razor-X> knowing a lot of languages makes certain things seep into your knowledge base
<`psych0> : >
<Razor-X> `psych0: the latter XD
<`psych0> ehehe
<Razor-X> but, I also do French accents, and Spanish ones too
<`psych0> i know 4 lngs
<`psych0> me happy
<`psych0> : >
<Razor-X> and really _really_ good Palpatine accents ;0
<Razor-X> *;)
<`psych0> palpatine?
<`psych0> starwars?
<`psych0> LMAO
<Razor-X> yeah
<Razor-X> especially the "Rise" part
<moparfan90> ok.i need help.
<`psych0> :)
<moparfan90> i tried to boot from  cd and it paused then... booted suse
<moparfan90> whay
<moparfan90> help me
<eruin> anyone here know how I can add a specific share via vsftpd? I'm trying to share a directory in my $HOME
<tritium> moparfan90, is your bios setup to boot from CD?
<moparfan90> yea. well temporaroly it is
<`psych0> ah yes, anyone uses here asus p4p800 mobo?
<_cds> anyone know why the install is stopping when installing nic-extra-modules ?
<dedalus> zyiro that's the test i reboot the computer
<dicrapio> are there any databases to check if a certain pcmcia (firewire, usb2 combo) card would work on ubuntu or linux in general?
<moparfan90> what do i do???
<Matthew_W> Hey guys
<Matthew_W> How do I get WiFi working on this beast? (ubuntu lol)
<Burgundavia> dicrapio, the great db of google usually will tell you
<_cds> I do't even *ave* A NIC
<_cds> anyone?
<moparfan90> help me
<moparfan90> what do i do
<`psych0> _cds do u maybe have sata?
<HrdwrBoB> _cds: could be a problem with the CD
<_cds> no sata
<_cds> freshly burnt CD
<anto9us> dicrapio: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupport
<tritium> moparfan90, sounds like you may not have burned the CD correctly, if you're sure you setup the bios to boot from cd
<Matthew_W> Anyone about the wireless>
<moparfan90> yea i just told it to boot cd
<moparfan90> you think the burn was bad
<tritium> could be
<_cds> anyone?
<_cds> Can I skip it?
<tritium> _cds, try it
<_cds> How/
<_cds> I did a server install and it tried installing it
<tritium> _cds, can you exit to the main installer menu?
<_cds> hang on..
* `psych0 hangs himself
<`psych0> rofl
<_cds> right, i'm now in the main installer
<moparfan90> is the size of the iso around 586.8mb for a install cd
<dicrapio> i ll try that anto9us
<Matthew_W> ...  Anything?  I have no idea how to install a wireless network to my ubuntu distro
<_cds> tritium?
<tritium> Matthew_W, what are you trying to setup?  wireless card for your laptop running ubuntu, or what?
<tritium> _cds, yes?
<_cds> I'm in the main menu
<HrdwrBoB> Matthew_W: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WiFiHowto
<tritium> _cds, great.  Try to skip that step, as you suggested
<_cds> how?
<anto9us> dicrapio: actually, I pasted that prematurely, nothing obvious about firewire/usb2 combo that I could see
<tritium> _cds, go to another setp
<tritium> step
<_cds> how?
<tritium> _cds, are you at a menu or not?
<_cds> the front menu, yes
<dicrapio> oh
<tritium> can you navigate it?
<_cds> it's the front "Press enter to boot" one
<wizard_31> help
<wizard_31> anyone having problems with apt-get?
<seth_k> what's your issue?
<tritium> _cds, yes, but when it gets to the stage where it loops, are you able to exit the loop, and select a different installation step?
<seth_k> wizard_31, md5 mismatches?
<tritium> wizard_31, see the topic...
<_cds> ah -no
<compotatoj> Anyone here have a mx510 mouse? Ubuntu doesn't like mapping it correctly..
<_cds> It loops half way through installing something
<seth_k> tritium, I don't believe the md5 thing is in /topic any more.
<seth_k> tritium, unless i'm missing it
<wizard_31> using hoary
<ardob11> what's another good linux torrent client other than Azureus or Qtorrent?
<tritium> seth_k, you're right ;)
<Razor-X> ardob11: BitTornado
<seth_k> wizard_31, what error do you get?
<ardob11> thanx
<wizard_31> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 29584 package `gnome-applets':
<wizard_31> `Depends' field, invalid package name `l)bice6': character `)' not allowed - only letters, digits and -+._ allowed
<firefly2442> are there ubuntu boot floppies somewhere?
<wizard_31> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<wizard_31> no matter what i try to do
<tritium> wizard_31, are you using the us.archive.ubuntu.com repos?
<seth_k> that doesn't sound like an md5 error
<seth_k> wizard_31, sudo apt-get clean and then try again
<moparfan90> i burned the cs.(ubuntu install) and booted it. then my computer said searching for bootable cd and then just booted my other linux on my HD. what do i d????????
<seth_k> moparfan90, did you burn the ISO as a file, maybe?
<seth_k> instead of burning it as an image?
<vinux> hello all
<moparfan90> yea why
<tritium> moparfan90, because you need to make a bootable CD
<wizard_31> same thing
<moparfan90> how?
<vinux> so I hear Breezy is alittle unstable
<tritium> vinux, yes, please don't use it yet
<vinux> tritium, why? is it that bad?
<tritium> wizard_31, please see my last question
<tritium> vinux, see the topic...
<wizard_31> how can i tell?
<tritium> wizard_31, you can inspect your /etc/apt/sources.list, or you can watch the output of "sudo apt-get update"
<vinux> tritium, so is breezy going to be awsome when it comes out? Do you know of any big differences about it?
<tritium> vinux, of course it is ;)
<Rotund> vinux: gnome 2.12
<`psych0> what kernel will breezy have by default?
<seth_k> 2.6.12 i believe
<vinux> Rotund, yea gnome is sweet
<seth_k> vinux, if you're new to Ubuntu or Linux you really shouldn't use breezy, however if you don't mind fixing things on your own, it's pretty fun. I'm running it on two boxes
<`psych0> sweet
<wizard_31> ah yes...us is there
<wizard_31> should i # them?
<_cds> ok, I think my problems are down to not enough memory
<tritium> wizard_31, we've had problems with them, but not really the same ones you're having, as seth_k pointed out
<_cds> anyone know how to set up swap memory?
<vinux> seth_k, so basically it needs a major tune up atleast for newbies
<seth_k> vinux, indeed
<tritium> _cds, swap space is setup during the partioning phase of installation.
<seth_k> vinux, i've broken X on my breezy box about 4 times and had to surf around in links looking for a fix :D
<manitoba98xp> I have a computer which is isolated from the Internet (I'm trying to get WiFi working)
<manitoba98xp> I need to install packages on it.
<vinux> seth_k, wow sounds like it's in alpha stage
<moparfan90> how do i burn a bootable cd???
<moparfan90> PM me on how to
<manitoba98xp> Can I download the .debs, transfer them to the computer, and install them?
<manitoba98xp> If so, how?
<manitoba98xp> (Do I install them)
<_cds> tritium: i'm not getting that far
<tritium> vinux, there have been some major changes, include a C++ ABI change
<firefly2442> dpkg -i
<anto9us> moparfan90: what cd writer software do you have?
<tritium> moparfan90, which client are you using?
<_cds> tritium: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1022.html   - thats my problem
<_cds> but when doing mkswap
<vinux> tritium, oh ok hmmmm what's ABI? lol
<moparfan90> K3B
<_cds> it comes up no such file/dir
<firefly2442> manitoba98xp: dpkg -i theinstaller.deb (I think this should work) :)
<Stephen__A>  hello -- how can I get ubuntu to detect my wireless internet card - atheros ... I want to set up wlan0 but.. it's not there because the device is listed as unknown atheros in lspci
<seth_k> _cds, tritium, the C++ transition is complete
<anto9us> moparfan90: burn image then point at the .iso file
<seth_k> _cds, tritium, for everything important.
<tritium> seth_k, yes
<moparfan90> how??
<manitoba98xp> filefly2442: does dpkg handle dependencies, or do I have to install the dependencies first?
<_cds> seth_k: huh?
<moparfan90> PM me there to many people talking
<firefly2442> hmm not sure, anyone know?
<anto9us> 
<moparfan90> how do i burn a bootable iso image help me
<anto9us> moparfan90: in k3b select tools menu | CD | Burn CD Image and then select your file in the dialog
<vinux> seth_k, C++ that's a programing language right? Are they redoing some stuff in C++
<wizard_31> hate to say it but just did pclinuxos on other unit....working really slick
<moparfan90> ok
<tritium> moparfan90, we're trying to help you.  Please be patient.
<moparfan90> ok. sorry
<moparfan90> is that all then just burn it
<pfp> manitoba98xp, firefly2442 dpkg doesn't fetch dependencies automatically, apt does
<anto9us> moparfan90: yes, that will check the iso file and then burn it
<tritium> vinux, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BreezyToolchainTransition
<moparfan90> ok. thanks every one
<vinux> tritium, cool thanks
<manitoba98xp> pfp: I know it doesn't fetch them; will it warn me if they aren't met?
<pfp> manitoba98xp: yep
<tritium> manitoba98xp, packages won't install if their dependencies aren't met, unless you force
<manitoba98xp> thx
<_cds> how do I exit the console in install?
<manitoba98xp> (I'm updating madwifi for my new card)
<_cds> (the alt+f2 one)
<_cds> 'exit' just brings up the console again
<tritium> _cds, Alt-F1
<pfp> _cds: alt-f1
<_cds> ah, ta
<_cds> hr
<_cds> m
<dedalus> so boring this tvout
<_cds> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1022.html
<_cds> that fix didn't wor
<_cds> k
<_cds> anyone any ideas?
<firefly2442> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/  can someone explain what these files are?
<moparfan90> tritium: how do you learn all this stuff. my gos you have anwsers to everyones questions... well thanks its burning now..... 20%
<firefly2442> I know what a netboot is but which do I need?
<kevogod> My company that I work for is starting to test on Linux. What flavors of Linux would be a good mix for testing?
<_cds> ah, nm
<tritium> moparfan90, just been using linux for 12 or so years
<seth_k> he's a motu, he better be smart :D
<moparfan90> wow!!
<tritium> :)
<_cds> kevogod: ubundu, redhat/fedora, debian
<tritium> one sec...
<moparfan90> i thought linux was a new thing
<seth_k> ooh tritium, you're feeling like a bad motu right now? :P wanna sponsor an upload for me?
<seth_k> and improve your motu-fu?
<seth_k> :P
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> kevogod, what does the company plan to use the distro for ?
<moparfan90> 37% :D:D:D
<kevogod> Pop_pa_FrEaK: Testing their client-side web based program.
<tritium> I'm back...
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> tell them to use ubuntu then :)
<paolob> Hi guys! I've just upgraded from warty to hoary, and every time I log in from gdm a window appears telling me of an error in libxklavier library, or an error inthe X server, or an X implementation incompatible with xkbfile. It's described in the mail http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-April/028572.html too. Any hint? any idea? thank you!
<tritium> seth_k, heh, maybe come August.  I'm rather busy until then ;)
<seth_k> hehe, no problems ;)
<kevogod> Pop_pa_FrEaK: It's a matter of testing multiple distributions, not just one. Right now I have Fedora Core 4 and Ubuntu 5.04 up.
<occy> Most powerful NO-OS (wanna stick Ubuntu on it)  I can buy for $500(total)
<anto9us> kevogod: I've just switched my client-side web based program users to ubuntu from mandrake 10, they all prefer ubuntu, 100%
<_cds> er...
<moparfan90> i would say the major distros are ubuntu, debian, foedora core 3 and 4, and redhat
<_cds> wy am I getting segmentation falt?
<kevogod> What about Novell/SUSE?
<bartekp> moparfan90: in Poland major distro is Aurox
<anto9us> kevogod: the price tag
<vinux> kevogod, if you like spending money Suse is ok but I hear thier support is not that great
* kvidell wonders if he should pipe in as an authorized novell rep
<kevogod> I am not looking for home use. I could care less about price as it is testing for other possible systems.
<kevogod> We currently test on Mac OS 8.6+, Windows 98+, and now soon to be Linux.
<Burgundavia> kevogod, either Ubuntu or Suse is fine for home use
<anto9us> kevogod: for your purpose all you need is something that will run firefox right?
* kvidell coughs and goes back to his corner
<anto9us> kevogod: although ubuntu will do much more :)
* moparfan90 bye
<kevogod> Well, it all depends on where each distribution is at. Since most do not add new feature suntil the next release.
<caonex> You are attempting to install an initrd kernel image (version 2.6.10-5-386)
<caonex> This will not work unless you have configured your boot loader to use
<caonex> initrd. (An initrd image is a kernel image that expects to use an INITial
<caonex> Ram Disk to mount a minimal root file system into RAM and use that for
<caonex> booting).
<caonex>  What this means by configure it, is to just include a line in the menu.lst pointing at the initrd image in /boot?
<kevogod> So FireFox 1.03 with 1.04 security updates may differ from FireFox 1.04.
<vinux> kevogod, look you got like 3 choices. ubuntu , ubuntu and then finally ubuntu. Look into my eyes and say "ubuntu is the only one" :P
<makaveli> i need some help everytime i go to run synaptic i get the following error message " failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic: Child terminated with 1 status"
* kvidell pets vinux
<anto9us> kevogod: although firefox in ubuntu is at 1.0.2 with security patches it can be tweaked to show as 1.04 if the server needs it
<kevogod> vinux: Fanboyd :P
<kevogod> heh
<tritium> good night all
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<firefly2442> why hasn't ubuntu updated firefox yet?
<anto9us> good night tritium
<vinux> nite tritium
<kevogod> anto9us: That still does not address that the browser could give different results.
* tritium waves
<kvidell> firefly2442: They've implemented all of the patches from the latest versions for bug fixes in to 1.0.2
<seth_k> firefly2442: check backports, it's in there
<kevogod> firefly2442: Most Linux distributions only port security updates to latest programs.
<kevogod> At release, they are updated fully.
<anto9us> kevogod: it works ok for me I run a zope based web applicaton server, mozilla and firefox only, no version problems yet
<firefly2442> is there a reason they patched it but left the version the same though? it seems odd....
<cthulfuego> firefly2442: Most releave versions of softwre backport patches, they don't implement wholly new versions, for stability reasons.
<kevogod> firefly2442: That is because the other changes to FireFox 1.04 have not been added to Ubuntu's version.
<cthulfuego> s/releave/release/
<firefly2442> you learn something new everyday :) thanks
* cthulfuego hits the red button
<kevogod> firefly2442: If you go to the FireFox extensions page with Ubuntu, you will see how to change your vendorSub to 1.04.
<kevogod> This will allow you to download 1.04 extensions.
<fonz> if i don't compile something from scratch, i feel like a communist
<kevogod> If I don't compile something from scratch, I feel rich.
<fonz> a rich communist, maybe
<anto9us> fonz: don't knock communism till you've tried it :)
<vinux> fonz, LOL
<fonz> anto9us, have you?
<cthulfuego> how would you know what a communist feels like?
<kevogod> Communism has never been tried. It has only been pretended.
<fonz> i don't know, except that i'd feel like warren beatty
<occy> AMD Athlon 64 3000+ is that faster or slower than a PIV 2.4 G ?
<occy> sorry for stupid question.
<seth_k> faster
<seth_k> by a lot
<occy> really?
<cthulfuego> occy: Should be quite a bit faster.
<vinux> kevogod, tell that to windows XP
<occy> ahh sweet
<occy> heh
<cthulfuego> communism is like living off your parents, but for grown-ups ;-)
<anto9us> fonz: no, I've lent my bicycle to my mates though
<kevogod> Performance wise, the Athlon 64 3000+ is better.
<fonz> when will ubuntu be ready to install on the new apple intel machines?
<occy> DDR 400 PC 3200 Good ram?
<zyth> okay, I actually have *everything* working in Linux for once.
<fonz> (trick question)
<zyth> amazing.
<cthulfuego> occy: Kingston
<occy> Man, I've been out of the market so long.
<occy> heh
<kevogod> occy: Get Corsair ValueSelect 1GB Kit
<occy> I'm on a low budget.
<vinux> zyth, yea it's a good feeling
<_doneill> wow.
<_doneill> i just read about dvorak
<cthulfuego> occy: Even so, shit ram will make the box not work.
<kevogod> occy: Corsair ValueSelect is a damn good deal.
<_doneill> and compared with some qwerty :D
<_doneill> or 'scholes' i think it's called
<_doneill> sholes?  yeah, sholes.
<zyth> occy, it really doesn't matter that much, I have 1GB PC2100, works fine.  Unless you're a psycho hardcore gamer or something ;)
<occy> ahh ok, I'll see if these peeps offer it.
<kevogod> I tried Dvorak for a month, it was easy to learn but not practical since every keyboard is qwerty,.
<_doneill> kevogod: daskeyboard.com
<_doneill> no keyboard is anything
<_doneill> these aren't typewriters using ink and etched heads, they're computer peripherals, all reprogrammable
<cthulfuego> occy: A single 512Mb stick is fine for a typical desktop box that runs mail/browser/office/gimp. You can always buy another stick when you have the money.
<kevogod> Pftt, tell that to every keyboard ever made in any office, school, or anywhere.
<occy> DDR 333 Kingston PC-2700
<fidget> hello could anyone recommend a good book for debian/linux server security
<occy> sound OK?
<_doneill> kevogod: look, dvorak is ANSI recognized, and in every major OS distro by default.
<cthulfuego> occy: 400if you can (PC3200)
<_doneill> kevogod: any serious typist doesn't look at the keyboard anyway.
<occy> hmm k
* occy digs
<cthulfuego> occy: There should hardly be any price difference
<occy> Got it...
<kevogod> _doneill: Yes, but that does not further Dvorak's cause by not having much hardware support.
<occy> It's just under $500
<occy> :)
<occy> hehe
<occy> cthulfuego, thanks
<cthulfuego> occy: for 1 GB?
<occy> naw
<zyth> that's expensive
<occy> for the box total
<kevogod> Hardware support as in Keys layed out already.
<cthulfuego> occy: Ah, ok :-)
<_doneill> kevogod: ...hardware support, heh
<cthulfuego> occy: That about what i paid for my 2800+ 8 months ago.
<concept10> What is the fastest way to connect to another computer using remote desktop if I know the IP address?
<kevogod> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820145440
<kevogod> That's my RAM.
<_doneill> AMD 3000 :D
<dedalus> what's this mess ubuntu want to install apache2 with some elements of apache
<dedalus> is it normal
<dedalus> ??
<bartekp> concept10: X over ssh with copression?
<anto9us> concept10: Applications | Internet | Terminal Server Client
<anto9us> concept10: and I typed that as quickly as I could
<zyth> concept10, RDP, if they have it enabled
<yonil> everybody having trouble with marillat sources or is it just me ?
<occy> http://occy.net/tmp/computer-ss.png
<occy> cthulfuego, check that out.
<zyth> yonil, I don't think you need marillat with hoary anymore (at least I didn't for anything)
<concept10> is RDP different than VNC
<dedalus> concept10 i advice you vncserver
<yonil> zyth, i cant find packages which i tought should exist (anjunta for example)
<anto9us> concept10: yes, RDP is the Microsoft protocol
<zyth> concept10, RDP = Windows-ish.  Sorry, I generally remote to windows boxes.  I assumed
<cthulfuego> yonil: Isn't it 'anjuta' ?
<concept10> Im trying to remote to a fresh install of ubuntu, I usually use krdc
<occy> cthulfuego, decent deal?
<zyth> I see anjuta in my synaptic
<cthulfuego> occy: Does that HD have 8MB cache?
<yonil> cthulfuego, lol :*) well guess it is there :-)
<kvidell> are you looking for an RDP client?
<occy> cthulfuego, hmmm, don't know.
<cthulfuego> yonil: Not typo3ing helps a lot ;-)
<occy> The hitachi for 5bucks more does
<anto9us> concept10: System | Preferences | Remote Desktop on the machine you want to log in to
<concept10> Im just not familiar with terminal server client do know what to put in there to access the machine remotely
<concept10> anto9us, I have that setup already. I need to know what to do from my side
<cthulfuego> occy: Got video yet?
<zyth> on ubuntu?
<occy> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440]  (rev a3)
<cthulfuego> Cool.
<occy> heh
<anto9us> concept10: it tells you command in that dialog box
<occy> kevogod, was just asking about that. ;)
<occy> hehe
<zyth> MX440
<zyth> you poor man
<zyth> :(
<fonz> why doesn't someone make the blackjack game installed on ubuntu into a mmorpg
<occy> zyiro, heh
<fonz> WHY WHY WHY
<paolob> Hi guys! I have a problem with the keyboard in X, giving me an error related to various xkb stuff. What packages should I reinstall in order to try to solve it? thank you!
<occy> zyiro, Do you know of problems with these cards?
<Razor-X> hmmm.... should I put the word recursive in \verb if I'm showing that that's what -R means?
<zyth> occy, oh, no, they're fine
<zyth> just older/slower
<occy> zyiro, Cause... I've been having lockups to hell and back. :(
<zyth> really?
<ardob11> what's a good BT client with integrated download/upload list, qtorrent and azureus don't work and I want to share a lot of files
<occy> I can't seem to narrow it down to anything.
<zyth> does yours have a cooling fan?
<occy> I've tried for over a year now.
<occy> yeah
<zyth> hm.
<occy> Windows will run on this damned box for 6 months without locking up.
<zyth> you can get an FX5700 for cheap, maybe just upgrade it
<anto9us> Razor-X: in \verb?
<occy> But put Linux on it... and use Gimp and it locks up harder than.... I don't know what.
<occy> :(
<zyth> I have an old Ti 4200 on mine, it's all happy
<ardob11> Razor X?
<occy> Don't know if it's Ram, hard drive, or what.
<vinux> hey guys I have a question about extra repositories are these on this page safe? http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<Razor-X> anto9us: yeah
<zyth> occy, have you checked the AGP driver in your X config?
<occy> It's costing me time doing web work when My machine locksup.
<zyth> occy, could be an AGP issue
<anto9us> Razor-X: please explain
<occy> zyth, yeah, I've been all through it with crimson and several others here.
<cthulfuego> occy: They list an 8MB cache WD model too.
<zyth> ahh
<occy> cthulfuego, was trying to keep it under $500
<occy> that's really all the money I have.
<zyth> *nods*
<cthulfuego> occy: Drop 512Mb ram and get the faster drive.
<zyth> if it's a motherboard issue (AGP), the issue may clear up
<Razor-X> anto9us: it's a LaTeX thing
<occy> I do a lot of GFX.
<zyth> MX440's are usually pretty solid
<occy> really need the ram.
<zyth> you're changing your mobo right occy ?
<cthulfuego> occy: The faster drive will give you a batter performance gain. Really.
<anto9us> Razor-X: aah, sorry, not used it
<cthulfuego> occy: I do gfx too and only have 512Mb ram at the moment. 120+ MB images aren't an issue.
<Razor-X> anto9us: well, \verb makes the text surrounded in | | look plain
<occy> hmm
<Razor-X> while everything else looks nice
<occy> interesting
<Razor-X> most people use \verb to differentiate code from normal text
<cthulfuego> occy: And again, it's easier to add ram than to migrate to a new hd.
<Razor-X> so, i was wondering if that would look good, aesthetically, when explaining thet \verb|-R| is recursive or \verb|recursive|
<occy> up to $514 now.
<occy> heh
<occy> not that bad... if it's a decent deal
<zyth> occy, but anyways, if you're changing to a new motherboard, just see if your current card works properly.
<occy> Now... would I run the 64bit version of Ubuntu on that?
<cthulfuego> You can probably shave money off by using a different case.
<occy> zyth, oh..
<occy> zyth, you don't think the card will work?
<kevogod> occy: You could.
<cthulfuego> occy: Are you planning to do any video stuff?
<occy> kevogod, you configurate yet?
<zyth> occy, unless the card is failing (and if it is, XP ought to have issues too), it's probably a conflict with your motherboard's AGP.  So the card ought to work fine on your new set up
<vinux> hey who is running 64bit ubuntu?
<occy> cthulfuego, nah, no video
<kevogod> I'm downloading Fedora Core 4 right now, so my internet is going sorta slow.
<cthulfuego> occy: Then go 64bit
<kevogod> hold on
<anto9us> Razor-X: I would say aesthetics is not nearly as important as your formatting conventions and consistancy, if it isn't code therefore, I would say no to your question
<occy> cthulfuego, is there 64bit Ubuntu Hoary out?
<maswan> occy: sure, it was released with warty even
<occy> and how much further behind 32bit is the 64bit version in release schedule?
<occy> ahhh
<occy> maswan, right on.
<cthulfuego> occy: That's what I run :-)
<occy> I know PPC ports tend to be slow behind other things.
<occy> Man, you guys have been super helpful.
<occy> Hoping kevogod can come up with a better buy ;)
<zyth> that's probably because of less PPC users.  Poor PPC.
<Speedy2> Can someone send me the binary for "lspci" ? I am trying to debug an issue with the Ubuntu install CD and the console during the install does not have lspci
<maswan> occy: well, ubuntu has i386, ppc, and amd64 as release arches
<kvidell> maswan: will it run on a VAX?
<occy> hey...
<toresbe> kvidell: unfortunately :(
<toresbe> ...not
<zyth>  	 VisionMan VT3200 Socket 754 Barebone Kit / AMD Athlon 64 3200+ / 1.0GB DDR400 / X-Blade Gamer Tower with Clear-Side / 450 Watt / LCD FAN Control Module / 1.44FDD / 56K / NO OS - $780 CDN
<maswan> kvidell: no, unless you find an i386, ppc or amd64 vax
<kvidell> drat
<occy> think this onboard video is better than what I have now?
* toresbe hits maswan with a QBUS card
<zyth> oh no HD either.
<zyth> eh
<occy> nForce3 250
<toresbe> kvidell: netbsd will, though
* maswan blocks with an SBUS card
<occy> whatever the heck that is.
<kvidell> toresbe: hehe.. OpenVMS :-D
<kevogod> Chipset
<kvidell> phear. phear the vms
<toresbe> kvidell: ew :P
<kvidell> hp says so!
* toresbe rebounds with a hex Unibus card
<kvidell> lol
<anto9us> kvidell: have you seen http://linux-vax.sourceforge.net/ ?
<occy> what I know of the nForce 3 is in that screnshot: http://occy.net/tmp/computer-ss.png
* maswan hides behind an SP/2 rack
* kvidell opens anto9us's link in a brand new: Firefox Tab!
<toresbe> anto9us: of course :)
<zyth> linux on a vax.  oi.
<Speedy2> Would someone w/Ubuntu 5.04 on x86 send me their 'lspci' executable?
<kevogod> I configured the exact computer using Newegg.com and their price for the case and it came to $422.43.
<kvidell> lol
<kvidell> hm
<maswan> occy: nForce is a chipset, not a graphics thingie
<occy> maswan, ahhh
<kevogod> So about $80 markup... which is not bad
<kevogod> (possibly more)
<zyth> these openbsd songs are majorly amusing.
<kvidell> Speedy2: how would you like me to get it to ya?
<Speedy2> kvidell: DCC?
<occy> songs?  Ooh... I haven't pimped my band in a while:
<occy> http://theinterference.com/
<occy> Download tunes and enjoy.
<kvidell> hm
<occy> triple your money back if not 100% satisfied.
<occy> ;)
<zyth> better be in .ogg ;)
<kvidell> never dcc'd with bitchx before ,lol
<occy> zyth, Look under ogg/mp3
<occy> heh
<zyth> kvidell, /dcc send file nick iirc.
<occy> or under files I think.
<kevogod> occy: The hard drive on the one you're looking at is only Ultra ATA100
<kevogod> and your motherboard does not support SATA
<zyth> whoa it crashed mplayer mozilla plugin
<zyth> whee
<occy> http://theinterference.com/music/ogg/shadow_sessions1/ti-sooner_or_later.ogg
<maswan> kevogod: the motherboard says it supports SATA
<Razor-X> mmm, LaTeX makes everything look so sexy
<occy> kevogod, oh...
<occy> :(
<abarbaccia> Razor-X, its so much fun too
<occy> kevogod, see... I haven't a clue as to what I'm doing.
<Speedy2> kvidell: Thank you very much! :)
<kvidell> indeed
<kevogod> You could go to http://www.ubuntupc.com/
<kevogod> heh
<occy> yeah?
* occy checks
<occy> oh
<occy> :P
<kevogod> I have never used the Lini PC but it looks interesting.. heh
<occy> They are a bit over priced
<occy> well
<occy> out of my pricing range
<Razor-X> abarbaccia: yeah, definitely
<occy> $599 for their lini
<gp_aaron> What is a gui cd-burning app for gnome that can handle bin/cue
<occy> and it seems underpowered
<Razor-X> I don't even know _why_ I used WYSIWYG henceforth
<zyth> occy, whatever you do, get a cheap SB Live soundcard if you like multichannel sound.
<ubuntu> Right now I am in the Live CD enviornment, but I still can't resize my partition, any advice?
<zyth> if your audio chipset isn't friendly
<occy> I've got a PCI card
<kevogod> AC'97 8 Channel is the only way to go!
<Burgundavia> Unlike Ubuntu or Kubuntu (other popular Debian derivatives), Groovix software maintains 100% compatibility with Debian sources.
<Burgundavia> umm, that is FUD
<Razor-X> *previous to this
<kevogod> heh
<occy> kevogod, :/
<occy> occy@occy.net if you guys find any good deals.
<KodeK> hey, anyone with an audigy2 here?
<sproingie> Burgundavia: so why wouldn't i just use debian?
<occy> I gotta go check on the girls.
<thechitowncubs> Anyone got any ideas?
<occy> they are crying for some reason
<occy> bbl
<occy> tx for all the help
<occy> thanks guys
<zyth> $599.. US?
* sproingie kind of likes the "incompatibility" of using xorg
<zyth> I could build that for way cheaper, CDN even.
<_nate__> sup noobs? :)
<Burgundavia> sproingie, Ubuntu is source compatible, not neccesarily binary compitable (though it usually is)
<zyth> groovix looks like a ripoff.
<KodeK> im trying to route my bass to the subwoofer, instead of the satellites. ive read about that somewhere, but i do not know how to do it. Anyone?
<Miks> mmm in order to change the language of the man pages...i must change the variable "LC_MESSAGES" in the "/etc/environment/"  to the desired language like "es_MX"....is that right?
<kevogod> It's not hard to build a computer for cheaper.
<kevogod> They do have to make a profit.
<nnutter> I would appreciate it if someone could help me setup my wireless nic.  The Network settings panel sees the wiresless card and I told it what network to connect to
<zyth> kevogod, yeah, I suppose, lol
<sproingie> Burgundavia: again, i have to wonder why that's a feature.  it means being stuck with ossified versions of KDE and so forth
<Burgundavia> sproingie, say again?
<nnutter> oops, but it is not getting an ip address
<bigbill52a> i love building computers..especially amd-64
<sproingie> Burgundavia: ok why don't you tell me what binary compatibility means
<thechitowncubs> Please someone take the time and help :)
<zyth> haven't made an amd-64 yet, but I have an A8N SLI Deluxe MB in my living room crying to be put in something
<thechitowncubs> it would be greatly appreciated
<gp_aaron> no one knows?
<Burgundavia> sproingie, binary compatibility means that you can install a deb from anywhere on Ubuntu
<kevogod> I want to see how the Cell processor will play in the PC world.
<bigbill52a> built 4 for customers..has 6 month warranty but no one calls for warranty service
<zyth> kevogod, from what I've read (admitedly, on slashdot, soo...) not so well, since it lacks certain normal 'cpu' functions
<thechitowncubs> gp_aaron: restate your question
<sproingie> Burgundavia: i can already do that
<gp_aaron> What is a gui cd-burning app for gnome that can handle bin/cue
<KodeK> can anyone help me with my sound drivers? :/
<Burgundavia> sproingie, most will work, but some will not
<zyth> KodeK, what's the problem?
<bigbill52a> smooth as silk with an msi or soltek motherboard...built my first sli one....very nice
<thechitowncubs> Graveman I believe
<gp_aaron> well it doesn't need to be gnome just not k3b
<cthulfuego> gp_aaron: 'xterm -e cdrdao write foo.cue'
<kevogod> zyth: Well, from what Sony has said, the PS3 will run Linux so that may be FUD.
<KodeK> zyth, bass is coming out of my satellites
<zyth> nnutter, are you using WEP/WAP?
<zyth> kevogod, yeah, true.
<gp_aaron> cthulfuego, ok thats number one
<KodeK> zyth, it screws up my sound.
<nnutter> zyth, no it is open
<cthulfuego> gp_aaron: Right click the .cue, see if it can burn.
<sproingie> Burgundavia: right, like those with library version skew.  this usually isn't a big priority with binary distros
<vinux> kevogod, well xbox360 run linux?
<zyth> KodeK, oh, I don't use more than 2 speakers, have you tried alsamixer?  Beyond that, I have no idea, corry.
<zyth> *sorry
<KodeK> zyth, yes, i have :/ it's ok, though :D
<gp_aaron> do you know of a program that will let me burn a .avi to a vcd
<nnutter> zyth, oh wait, maybe it isn't
<kevogod> vinux: It will when the Mod makers get ahold of it.
<cthulfuego> gp_aaron: 'transcode'
<zyth> nnutter, that'd be a problem :)
<sproingie> Burgundavia: anyone really paranoid about binary version skew either runs debian stable or gentoo.  two approaches to the same end
<bigbill52a> figured a way to install xp to sata drive and debian to ide drive...and the booting for each is independent
<vinux> kevogod, hehehe
* sproingie . o O ( or freebsd )
<kvidell> oo
<kvidell> vmware5 is good times
<nnutter> zyth, sorry it is my apartment's wireless and that just added a username and password for it, but I don't know how they are doing it
<cthulfuego> good times is a virus
<kvidell> er..
<kvidell> vmware5 is good eats?
<gp_aaron> cthulfuego, transcode to mpeg?
<Razor-X> vmware 5 hasn't come out yet, has it?
<zyth> nnutter, that's your issue then.  You'll need to talk to whomever is running the router and get the key
<zyth> Anyone know if Gnomebaker is worth using yet?
<cthulfuego> gp_aaron: Yes, mpegh with correct bitrate options for VCD. See the docs.
<Razor-X> kvidell: can I get the recipe, or is it on the site?
<gp_aaron> ok
<gp_aaron> thank you
<kvidell> I don't have a copy of it, I'm forwarding it off a test dev box at work
<Razor-X> gp_aaron: mpegh, what does it do?
<Razor-X> errr
<Razor-X> cthulfuego
<Miks> how can i list the users that are currently logged in?
<zyth> Miks, who
<Miks> thanks
<kvidell> and for your current tty only, "who mom likes" ^.^;
<zyth> I need to get rid of this Nomad Zen Xtra for a portable that does ogg.  I seem to have become oddly psycho about audio formats.
<Miks> haha
<calamari> hi
<kevogod> Get a Rio Karma.
<Miks> what does tty1  and pts/0  mean?
<zyth> kevogod, what's the storage like?
<kevogod> I believe 40 GB
<thechitowncubs> is it possible to resize an ext3 partition?
<Razor-X> Miks: terminal names
<kevogod> but you'll have to look that up
<Razor-X> thechitowncubs: yes
<zyth> that's not bad
<Miks> canuse it seems like i have 2 users of myself
<kevogod> 20GB
<synd> why not an ipod and apple lossless?
<Miks> logged in
<calamari> is there a way to change the title of a gnome-terminal window?
<Miks> one with tty1 and other with pts/0
<nnutter> zyth, I am pretty sure it is open, and it is supposed to assign an IP address so that I can login via the web browser
<zyth> wonder how much I can get on ebay for this zen xtra
<thechitowncubs> Ok, anyone want to give me a brief step by step on how to do it?
<kevogod> synd: Because the formats are not open?
<zyth> synd, proprietary is evil? :)
<kvidell> Miks: are you running X?
<synd> kevogod: understandable\
<kevogod> synd: Why not FLAC?
* Pauly hums
<zyth> nnutter, hmm, odd
<pfp> calamari: echo -ne "\033] 0;New text for title\007"
<Miks> ohh...so thats why...if im running X then i have anothe ruser logged in
<Pauly> Who all here has gotten Qemu to work to emulate windows?
<kvidell> yea, and everytime you open an XTerm or a gnome-terminal you'll get another one
<synd> kevogod: just a suggestion ; )
<Miks> i like this system because everyday i learn something new :P
<kevogod> Apple is more evil than Microsoft.
<calamari> ahh, sorry.. I found it, I think.. --title :)
<synd> ha!
<_kaz> omg. What is up with ubuntu & "debootstrap error"
<bartekp> kevogod: why?
<Razor-X> FLAC pwnz
<Razor-X> kevogod: yes, it is
<thechitowncubs> Pretty please, I can't find it anywhere! :(
<_kaz> What is wrong with this distro??? Lots of other people have this problem as well it seems. Why is it so finicky?
<synd> _kaz: i dont see it much
<synd> Apple pwnz :D
<thechitowncubs> I'm not having a problem with it
<thechitowncubs> I just want to know how to do something
<_kaz> debootstrap error @ coreutils during install. I've tried many different discs (burnt as low as 4x), kubuntu AND ubuntu both fail at the same spot during install.
<_kaz> I am guessing this is code related.
<synd> _kaz: have you thought about your hardware being defective?
<zyth> _kaz, it's probably hardware
<_kaz> which hardware?
<synd> cd drive
<synd> who knows?
<KodeK> Ahhhh, i ran amixer sset Tone on, then i moved up my bass, and my sound got all distorted...I don't think the drivers are separating the bass from the channels and  sending it to the subwoofer.
<synd> swap the drive and then try
<_kaz> I've tried different cd-roms, put in a brand new cable, ran memtest (and tried new mem)
<synd> if it does it again, then its nto the drive
<Razor-X> _kaz: what architecture?
<synd> try installing on another computer
<_kaz> tried everything. It is a abit via based board.
<anto9us> thechitowncubs: install parted and gparted, then sudo gparted and right click the drive and partition you want to resize and select resize/move
<andax> i have some trouble enabling the java plugin in mozilla, mozilla-firefox, and opera. the /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins dir contains the following files with 777 permissions: flashplayer.xpt  libflashplayer.so  libgcjwebplugin.so  libjavaplugin_oji.so , what else do I need to make it work?
<_kaz> synd: works on another computer. I think the problem is with ubuntu + some hardware I'm using.  A incompatibility.
<vinux> In Debian alsa drivers for my sound card wouldn't work. Said incorrect module parameters or something like that. But in Ubuntu it works great without any configuring. Hmmm I wonder what's the big difference
<anto9us> thechitowncubs: that should read select drive then right click partition
<synd> _kaz: have you tried a different cd drive?
<_kaz> I dug up my old 5.04 beta disc that I know works (its installed on my laptop) and THAT disc gets the same error at the same spot.
<_kaz> synd: yes, see above. But yes... tried 3 different CD-ROM/DVD drives
<kevogod> I just got my Ubuntu CDs in the mail today.
<bhartman> Hi, everyone.  I've got Ubuntu running 90% of the way I want it, but I can't get sound to work correctly on my system.  I get event sounds (opening and closing a window, etc.) but I don't get game sounds, or movie clip sounds, etc.  Can anyone lend me a hand?
<vinux> kevogod, cool how long did it take?
<thechitowncubs> anto9us, but it is an active partition, how can i get it an enviornment where it isn't used?
<synd> _kaz: i see. odd nonetheless
<kevogod> vinux: A while.
<Spug> kevogod: are they cool? :)
<_kaz> kev: my friend did too... they sent him 10... he couldn't install because it errored at some (other) part during the install.
<thechitowncubs> because the ubuntu livecd seems to use the hard drive and its not possible
<calamari> kevogod: oh, cool.. maybe I'll be getting mine soon too :)
<_kaz> Seems like the installer needs work still.
<kevogod> Spug: Yea, they are pretty neat.
<Spug> :)
<calamari> <-- still running the warty
<andax> bhartman, it will never work, sudo sh, killall esd , and you're fine
<synd> kevogod: how many did you get?
<anto9us> thechitowncubs: download and burn http://www.sysresccd.org/ boot off it and use gparted in that
<kevogod> The AMD64 one is yellow and x86 is red.
<synd> calamari: why dontcha d/l it?
<calamari> synd: dialup
<kevogod> 10 x86 and 1 AMD64
<synd> calamari: fair enough
<thechitowncubs> anto9us: it comes with gparted?
<bhartman> andax:  So I need to remove esd from my system?
<anto9us> thechitowncubs: yes
<andax> bhartman, just kill it, so you can have sound :)
<odie5533> Is there a good ftp client aside from gftp?
<thechitowncubs> nice, i'll try it
<calamari> synd: I'd probably still d/l it using dx, but I'm out of cdr's hehe
<thechitowncubs> Thanks, I'll let you know :)
<cthulfuego> odie5533: 'lftp'
<_kaz> Where is the most active devevelopment forum for ubuntu? Mailing lists? ubuntuforums?
<synd> kevogod: how long ago did you order them?
<kevogod> calamari: When did you order yours?
<bhartman> andax:  Ok, thanks.  Will I have to kill it each time I reboot?
<_kaz> I want to find out what is up with this debootstrap error.
<kevogod> synd: Well, let me check.
<odie5533> Any GUI ftp client?
<IcemanV9> laptop disaster stories --> http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=2373
<calamari> kevogod: I don't remember, but it wasn't long after they became orderable
<cthulfuego> odie5533: Why would you do that?
<_kaz> I'm going on day 4 of trying to install ubuntu on this box
<andax> bhartman, no, you can just delete it, type something like rm `which esd` and you'll have sound :)
<odie5533> Gftp does not work well for me
<anto9us> odie5533: firefox
<cthulfuego> odie5533: Use nautilus
<vinux> andax, what's this esd?
<calamari> I should probably get some cedr's to back up my stuff anyways :P
<odie5533> I'm on Gnome
<synd> _kaz: well its obviously a hardware issue.. dont know what else to tell you other than to tryto find the culprit?
<cthulfuego> !esd is Enlightened Sound Daemon
<bhartman> andax:  Thanks!  What is esd, and why did they plague my machine with it?? :)
<synd> _kaz: did you do a google search?
<ubotu> okay, cthulfuego
<Speedy2> kvidell: Could you send me one more file?  I need libpci.so.2
<vinux> cthulfuego, thanks
<kevogod> They were shipped 2005-05-26
<Speedy2> What's the command to find out what libraries an executable is linked against? ld?
<andax> bhartman, too long to tell ... just kill it and you'll be fine :)
<kevogod> They arrived today, 2005-06-14
<_kaz> many.... biab
<nern> hey
<nern> i love beep media player
<nern> but whenever i start playback it just sits there
<kevogod> Although I placed my order like May 14th or something
<ardob11> what's a good BT client that lists downloads and uploads rather than open new windows for each one?
<Speedy2> err, ld is linker
<synd> kevogod: i meant.. when did you originally order them?
<nern> it hangs
<nern> how can i fix this
<calamari> nern: I edure bmp, I
<cthulfuego> ubotu, no esd is Enlightened Sound Daemon. By using a sound server to access your sound device, multiple applications can connect to the server at once and all make noise simultaneously.
<ubotu> cthulfuego: okay
<Spug> nern: killall esd
<bhartman> Thanks, andax . :))
<synd> nern: killall esd
<kevogod> ardob11: Azureus... although you'll need Java.
<calamari> endure rather.. I'd love it if it would go to the system notification area when minimized
<synd> nern: which audio output plugin is it using?
<vinux> cthulfuego, thanks for the info on that
<thechitowncubs> anto9us: Thanks for taking the time when I needed it :)
<kevogod> synd: Like around May 14th, don't know exact date
<nern> sec
<anto9us> thechitowncubs: no problem :)
<ardob11> it doesnt' work for me, I need to forward some ports and I don't have access to the firewall
<synd> kevogod: ah ok
<kevogod> synd: Check your order, it probably has shipped.
<vinux> kevogod, I'm getting 10 cds in the mail
<synd> kevogod: doing it right now
<nern> YAY
<cthulfuego> typical
<nern> fixed it
<nern> it was using oss by default
<nern> i just had to set it to use ESD
<Speedy2> Ok, I guess kvidell isn't around...can someone else DCC me their libpci.so.2 and run ldd on 'lspci' to see if I need anything else?
<nern> :)
<nern> thanks synd
<ardob11> kevogod: it doesnt' work for me, I need to forward some ports and I don't have access to the firewall
<nern> synd: i love you....
<nern> synd: not in a gay way
<synd> nern: no problem
<andax> anyone knows how to enable the java plugin under any browser? /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins has the files "flashplayer.xpt  libflashplayer.so  libgcjwebplugin.so  libjavaplugin_oji.so" all with 777 , what else do I need?
<nern> so long
<cthulfuego> Speedy2: apt-get install --reinstall pciutils
<synd> kevogod: nice! they were shipped 5/26
<kevogod> I believe one design flaw with the CD design is the black text on red background for the install CD of x86.
<Speedy2> cthulfuego: I don't have access to a Linux machine, I am troubleshooting the Ubuntu install
<cthulfuego> Speedy2: Ftp the package
<Speedy2> cthulfuego:  The package is a .deb, no?
<andax> does linux really support java anyway? :) huh
<cthulfuego> Speedy2: yes
<synd> will they always have CDs for shipped for free?
<kevogod> It's not too hard to read since I have decent eyes, but it probably would not be the best for those with bad eyes.
<IcemanV9> andax: did you check this out? > http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<Speedy2> cthulfuego:  Ok, I am having with the Ubuntu installer -- I have no Linux system to deal with .debs
<cthulfuego> Speedy2: Eh
<Speedy2> anto9us: Thank you very much! :)
<cthulfuego> Speedy2: Aren't you *in* the installer?
<anto9us> Speedy2: no problem :)
<jr0129> everytime i run synaptics i get the following error message " Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic: Child terminated with 1 status" does anyone know what is going on?
<Speedy2> cthulfuego: I am, right now, in Windows
<vinux> IcemanV9, ack I was just going to tell him that :)
<Speedy2> anto9us: If it is not much to ask, can you run 'ldd lspci' and let me know if any other libraries are needed?
<synd> anyone listen to the TWiT podcast?
<andax> IcemanV9, sure I did the only problem is that there is no such package named "sun-j2re1.5|
<jr0129> ?
<kevogod> synd: They will until Shuttleworth's billions run out.
<IcemanV9> vinux: yep. unoffical, google and wiki are your best friends ;)
<andax> so i downloaded the installer, copied the plugins to the plugins directory , gave em 777 and nothing happened
<vinux> IcemanV9, :)
<synd> kevogod: i see.
<xiaogil> How to open a text file with the charset BIG5 with gedit used in terminal ?
<IcemanV9> andax: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories - maybe that's why you didn't see it
<bartekp> andax: java-package can create java .deb
<andax> oh thanks
<Speedy2> Can someone run 'ldd lspci' at a console and tell me if anything other than libpic.so.2 is needed?
<anto9us> Speedy2: I ran it on /usr/lib/libpci.so.2 and it returned libc.so.6 => /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6 (0xb7eba000) and /lib/ld-linux.so.2 => /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0x80000000)
<Speedy2> Ah
<andax> IcemanV9, okay i have added multiverse, i had the others already included, still no package named "sun-j2re1.5"
<andax> can you give me an ftp address or a link to the package?
<bartekp> andax: java-packge it's script, you must download jre from sun and create .deb
<Miks> mmm i changed the language of my ubuntu....and i also changed the language of the open office and firefox....how can i change it back to english?
<bartekp> andax: make-jpkg
<andax> bartekp, like I said I've already installed sun's stuff, how could I have "libjavaplugin_oji.so" in "/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins" ?
<andax> but that just does not work
<anto9us> night all :)
<Speedy2> anto9us: Good night :)
<vinux> nite anto9us
<IcemanV9> andax: wow. ok. didn't see it here, too. anyhow, do you have this directory /usr/java/jrel1.5.0_02?
<bartekp> andax: /where/is/java/lib/j2re1.5-sun/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<bartekp> andax: ln -s /where/is/java/lib/j2re1.5-sun/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<quam> where can you edit the gnome application menu? i've got kde installed as well, and i wanna get rid of the kde shit from the application menus
<andax> sh-3.00# ls /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<andax> flashplayer.xpt  libflashplayer.so  libgcjwebplugin.so  libjavaplugin_oji.so
<andax> it's there....
<synd> quam: System Tools > Menu Editor
<bartekp> andax: it must be symbolic link, not copy
<andax> and no, i don't have /usr/java/jre*
<synd> quam: apt-get install smeg first
<quam> heh, yeah, was about to say, not there :p
<quam> thanks
<IcemanV9> andax: AND /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<vinux> Hey guys want to see something funny? http://media.ebaumsworld.com/wmv/napoleondynamitespellingbee.wmv
<synd> quam: oops smeg and menu editor are 2 diff things i think..
<andax> sh-3.00# ls /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<andax> libgcjwebplugin.so  libjavaplugin_oji.so  libnullplugin.so
<jr0129> when i try to sudo i get the message "makaveli (screenname) is not in the sudoers file" how would i resolve this
<andax> so there is something really strange going on here :)
<quam> synd: no such package :p
<IcemanV9> hmm.. it's there, but like bartekp said it has to be symbolic link
<bob2> jr0129: login as the first user who installed ubuntu.  run "sudo adduser makaveli admin"
<synd> quam: is your sources.list correct?
<jr0129> bob2: this is the only user that i have
<andax> IcemanV9, symbolic link? okay... i can try that why not
<bob2> jr0129: please tell me you didn't do an "Expert" install
<quam> synd: should be, i have everything but the back shit
<synd> quam: yeah, dont need the backports
<jr0129> bob2: unfortunately yes i did due to the fact that i have to install grub on the root partition and not the mbr
<bigbill52a> sometime it doesnt make the entry in sudoers
<bob2> jr0129: oh well
<synd> quam: smeg is in my repos
<jr0129> bob2: oh well?
<capi> what do I do with a .deb package?
<jr0129> bob2: do u mean i have to reinstall?
<bigbill52a> if you were asked for a root password, then it does not make the entry into sudoers...
<quam> which repository synd?
<bob2> jr0129: oh well, you presumably know the root password, so you can fix it yourself
<synd> quam: not sure
<synd> google smeg
<jr0129> bob2: how do i fix it myself i don't know what to do?
<bob2> jr0129: login as root. run the command I gave you.
<jr0129> bob2: i can't login as root it won't let me run the login screen setup
<bigbill52a> he can log in as root
<KodeK> capi, dpkg -i <pkg>
<bigbill52a> he cant
<quam> synd: i enabled the backports, smeg is in there
<bigbill52a> he has to start a terminal window
<bigbill52a> su
<bigbill52a> password
<bigbill52a> and then gdmsetup
<bigbill52a> and change gdmsetup so that he can login as root
<bigbill52a> brb
<synd> quam: odd
<synd> quam: i must have gotten smeg when i had backports enabled
<jr0129> bob2: i get the error "failed to run gdmsetup: child terminated with 1 status
<bob2> jr0129: er, from a terminal
<bob2> jr0129: don't run gdmsetu pthen
<andax> okay it still doesn't work
<bob2> jr0129: su from a user terminal
<xiaogil> How to force the command cat to read a file with a given charset ?
<quam> synd: well, hoary-extras, sorry, not hoary-backports
<synd> oh.
<jr0129> bob2: i can't su it won't let me it say i am not part of the sudoers
<bob2> xiaogil: cat doesn't care at all about charsets
<bob2> jr0129: read again.  "su", not "sudo"
<andax> thanks for all the help, i'll be back in a few years i hope linux will keep evolving at this speed.... but till back to osx
<penguinboy> can you apt-get shockwave???
<bob2> no
<xiaogil> bob2: and with gedit ?
<Levine> hai
<xjoelx> was the gstreamer mpeg2-dec not included with the hoary release?
<bob2> xiaogil: no I idea, I use emacs
<vinux> Wow this is the funniest thing i've ever seen!!!!! --> http://media.ebaumsworld.com/portapotty.wmv
<jr0129> bob2: when i run the command adduser makaveli admin it says that the groub admin does not exist
<xiaogil> bob2: so, with emacs ?
<bob2> jr0129: admins then
<TokenBad> ok this is getting old
<bob2> vinux: try #offtopic, please, we can all browse ebaumsworld ourselves...
<TokenBad> last 2 times i went afk
<jr0129> bob2: admins doesn't exist either
<TokenBad> I come back and x-chat is closed
<bob2> jr0129: oh man
<bob2> jr0129: then just edit /etc/sudoers and add yourself
<vinux> bob2, oh sorry just thought it was funny
<bob2> I'm 99.99% sure you didn't need to "expert" install, tho
<kvidell> jr0129: are you using the alpha release?
<bob2> jr0129: rob     ALL=(ALL) ALL
<bob2> jr0129: you want a line like that
<kvidell> They didn't start using the "admins" group trick until after the final release
<TokenBad> any ideas about why x-chat would close?
<jr0129> kvidell: i have no clue
<kvidell> hm, k
<jr0129> bob2: could it possible be adm
<Miks> if i translated openoffice and firefox to another language..how can i switch it back to english?
<^thehatsrule^> Miks, i would assume so
<eruin> anyone else having trouble with dbus crashing?
<TokenBad> no but I am having trouble with x-chat
<synd> dpkg -i <.deb> to install .deb files, correct?
<Xenguy> synd: prepend sudo
<synd> course
<TokenBad> anyone have had problems with x-chat closing when you are afk?
<newbhie> hi everyone
<vinux> TokenBad, not yet :)
<joaquinz> does anybody know where can i find the splashy project home page?
<joaquinz> or how is the called now?
<manitoba98xp> Does anyone have experience with madwifi?
<manitoba98xp> I'm trying, but I'm getting an error
<TokenBad> its weird..it will stay on..and then if I go afk for like hours
<TokenBad> and come back its closed
<TokenBad> and no error msg
<newbhie> how can i change the default filebrowser in Hoary?
<abarbaccia> hey guys - i have a daemon i need to run from bootup - i added a script to the init.d folder and ran update-rc.d with the correct values but it seems like its getting killed every time
<abarbaccia> i have the script echo output so i know its running but the daemons never survive
<GMAN2003> alright, i need help
<GMAN2003> hello, anybody here
<manitoba98xp> i'm here
<vinux> GMAN2003, me too
* xjoelx is away, auto-away after 20 minutes, (log\on pager\on)
<newbhie> but you need to be specific with ur problem GMAN
<manitoba98xp> can any1 help me with madwifi?
<newbhie> google how to ask the smart way?
<joaquinz> ??
<joaquinz> helloo :P ?
<GMAN2003> well anyone know how to install an RPM package?
<GMAN2003> im brand new to linux
<^thehatsrule^> GMAN2003, for ubuntu?
<matjan_> hi, every time i boot, i see the following error: "ror: temporary failure in name resolution", what does this mean?
<^thehatsrule^> you should get .deb's if possible
<^thehatsrule^> if not, use alien-debs
<newbhie> gman use alien to convert rpm to deb
<newbhie> man alien
<GMAN2003> alien being???
<joaquinz> does anybody know where can i find the splashy project home page?
<joaquinz> or how is the called now?
<joaquinz> ??
<newbhie> wat do u mean joaquins
<kevogod> You will probably have to explain more to him as he is BRAND SPANKIN' NEW to Linux.
<nalioth> GMAN2003: use "alien"
<kevogod> nalioth: That means nothing to him.
<newbhie> gman alien converts packages to anything u want..
<GMAN2003> right, ive got ubuntu, just installed, is alien an app i have to add somwehere else
<nalioth> GMAN2003: open a terminal and type "man alien"
<newbhie> nope, its already installed "tab alien" in ur console.
<kevogod> Tell him how to open up a Terminal.
<GMAN2003> nah im there
<nomasteryoda> glad you made it Linux GMAN2003
<newbhie> type "alien --help"
<newbhie> or "man alien"
<caonex> i installed ubuntu from knoppix and forgot to assign a passwd to root, how can i reset it? do i have to boot knoppix again?
<kevogod> K, well I have done support for a few apps and you have to assume the person knows nothing about anything.
<GMAN2003> well ive got the manual up, so will read through
<nomasteryoda> caonex, there is not one
<nalioth> caonex: ubuntu doesnt use 'root' account
<caonex> nalioth, it does not?
<nomasteryoda> you "sudo"
<GMAN2003> yeah, i do tech support for cctv and other software apps, first time running linux
<caonex> nomasteryoda, i have ubuntu in my computer and i have a root
<GMAN2003> trying to install apps beyond the stuff in the addremove
<newbhie> gman2003 welcome to linux...
<nomasteryoda> it uses the first user on the machine as admin
<kevogod> caonex: It uses the Mac OS X model to explain in simpler terms.
<nomasteryoda> caonex, you must have changed it
<caonex> kev0r, what about root terminal?
<nomasteryoda> i mean from the normal
<nomasteryoda> your password
<caonex> i have a user not in sudoers apparently
<caonex> nomasteryoda, it does not work
<nalioth> caonex: ubuntu uses "sudo" to keep utter n00bs (and others who think they're infallible) from 'shooting off their feet'
<GMAN2003> is a zip format better?
<newbhie> caonex read ubuntuguide that would help u.
<nalioth> GMAN2003: for what purpose?
<pulaski> I just learned of ubuntu, can anyone tell me how its related to Debian?
<newbhie> gman i suggest u use 7zip if u like.
<kevogod> Ubuntu is a derivative of Debian.
<GMAN2003> well im just trying to install limewire
<GMAN2003> learning all the different packages and whatnot
<matjan_> anyone check my question?
<pulaski> Thank you kevogod, but what does that mean? does ubunto have apt-get or dpkg?
<GMAN2003> whats the best way you guys install all of your apps?
<newbhie> pulaski Ubuntu is based on Debian, which install debian the easy way.
<Miks> does somebody know how to translate firefox and openoffice to another language?
<newbhie> gman dpkg and synapti.
<newbhie> synaptic*
<mebaran151> Miks, i18n
<mebaran151> dll those packs
<mebaran151> how to make one
<mebaran151> is a little bit more involved
<Miks> il8n?
<mebaran151> do a search in synaptic for i18n
<Miks> ok
<Miks> thanks a lot
<wirjo> can anyone teach me how to schedule tasks in Ubuntu?
<newbhie> gman also apt-get
<mebaran151> you will see like firefox-language-pakc-de too
<caonex> nalioth, well i guess i ran root terminal and did passwd, hehe
<Miks> my problem is that i changed it to spanish..and now i want it back to english
<caonex> nalioth, i rather have root, is more secure
<GMAN2003> yeah, i wish i could type in apt-get limewire
<mebaran151> gman it would be apt-get install limewire
<newbhie> caonex, root is dangerous for a newbhie like us.
<pulaski> newbhie, thank you.  IMHO those are the killer apps of the century.
<nalioth> caonex: whatever you desire, it is YOUR machine
<wirjo> does anyone know how to schedule tasks?
<mebaran151> wirjo in anacron
<newbhie> specially "rm -rf *" which is not alias in default Ubuntu installation.
<mebaran151> somewhere
<GMAN2003> the only thing im having problems with is installing appz, getting annoying
<nalioth> GMAN2003: use gtk-gnutella (limewire leaves much to be desired)
<wirjo> mebaran151 - can you teach me step by step?
<newbhie> wirjo "man cron or at"
<Opetsssss> please help me
<mebaran151> wirjo
<mebaran151> I have never actually done it
<nalioth> GMAN2003: use synaptic
<Rockret> does anyone knows if ubuntu works with pentium MMX 233 and 98 Mb Ram ?
<pulaski> Thank you all, cya ....
<newbhie> it work if you does'nt use GNOME use XFCE rather
<abarbaccia> Rockret, ram is a bit low - possibly not because gnome is a little heavy for that ram level -
<newbhie> ROckret
<Rockret> and ?
<Rockret> any guidelines ?
<newbhie> rockret u can also use fluxbox...
<joaquinz> does anybody know where can i find the splashy project home page?
<joaquinz> or how is the called now?
<newbhie> or "xinit"
<GMAN2003> nalioth, so there are like at least a dozen different synaptic architectures to install, what does that mean? different linux versions
<Rockret> came with cd instalation ? fluxbox ?
* Pauly hums
* Pauly remebers seeing this earlier
<kvidell> hm.. generally, how hard is it to port software from windows to linux?
<kvidell> I want Foobar2000 >.>
<newbhie> nope apt-get
<Pauly> What was the command to see what is using a device?
<wirjo> newbhie - ive tried both cron and at, but it still doesnt work
<bionic> Can anyone help me build the lufs module for the standard Ubuntu 5.04 kernel? Detected Linux kernel sources "/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build" do not appear to be valid, and it complains i do not have the headers installed. But I do. Appreciate it.
<Rockret> how much swap I need put .. with 98 Ram ?
<Rockret> swap-file
<abarbaccia> doulbe it is a good way to go
<kvidell> Rockret: rule of thumb is swap should be double your ram up to 16 gigs
<TokenBad> is there a good plugin for xmms that post playing songs to x-chat?
<wirjo> newbhie - the task is recorded when i did crontab -l and atq - but it didnt execute the command
<kvidell> or whatever you think you'll need
<abarbaccia> kvidell, unless you are running multiple processors, you never have 8GB of ram in one system
<nalioth> GMAN2003: synaptic (to my knowledge) is only one program
<kvidell> TokenBad: >.>
<kvidell> or you run a mac
<nalioth> GMAN2003: you use it to install other programs
<GMAN2003> so apparently my ubuntu already has synaptic nalioth
<newbhie> u should google coz i havent tried to schedule, i just new to linux also.
<GMAN2003> when i type that in, it says i already have and wont upgrade
<GMAN2003> so now how do i use synaptic?
<TokenBad> kvidell, ??
<Rockret> kurumin distro do not install with 98 Mb ram
<abarbaccia> kvidell, not sure about PPC but i know x86 can only address 4Gb with 32 bit processors
<kvidell> TokenBad: apt-get install xmms-infopipe
<Rockret> let me see .. ubuntu
<kvidell> ppc is up to 8 gigs on single and dual G5, though they don't really sell single G5 towers anymore
<newbhie> gman if u just search the package then download it then "dpkg -i package".
<TokenBad> ok once get that is there an icon or something type in x-chat?
<kvidell> TokenBad: That isn't EXACTLY what you want, but with a little sed/awk trickery
<kvidell> nope
<kvidell> it's a terminal app
<kvidell> it pipes info
<kvidell> you hvae to shape it yourself
<kvidell> it's the only thing I personally know of to do it
<TokenBad> um....ok
<nalioth> GMAN2003: System > Administration > Synaptic Package Mangler
* Pauly hums
<shad0w1e> anyone here know how to "clear out" my amaroK music collection???
<Pauly> What was the command to see what is using a device?
<abarbaccia> shad0w1e, delete the .amarok folder in your home
<abarbaccia> shad0w1e, it'll make amarok as if it were run for the 1st time
<shad0w1e> abarbaccia,  is that really the best way?
<shad0w1e> every time I delete an album I need to do that?
<abarbaccia> shad0w1e, oh no!
<abarbaccia> shad0w1e, all you need to do is update the collection - scan the folders again
<shad0w1e> well I deleted about 50 albums
<shad0w1e> oh
<shad0w1e> itll remove missing stuff as well as add new stufF?
<newbhie> does anyone know to change the default filebrowser in Hoary?
<abarbaccia> indeed
<shad0w1e> ok I just realized what happened. I moved my deleted stuff elsewhere
<shad0w1e> and it was still picking it up...
<shad0w1e> thats what happened!
<shad0w1e> well abarbaccia , thanks!
<abarbaccia> n p - i guess
<nalioth> newbhie: System > Preferences > Preferred Applications
<newbhie> does anyone know to change the default filebrowser in Hoary? I want to use the use app/tool/file-browser as the default.
<newbhie> nalioth is that it
<nalioth> newbhie: have you tried it?
<newbhie> how about in Gconf editor? Can i do it...
<newbhie> nope
<GMAN2003> nalioth, so how would i install gtk-gnutella?
<nalioth> newbhie: i know nothing about gconf
<newbhie> ok thanks...
<nalioth> GMAN2003: start synaptic and click the search (& then use it) or scroll down to the "G" section and start lookin
<dbxl> i spent all night trying to get java to work in firefox lol
<fr500> newbhie, you don't need Gconf
<GMAN2003> not there
<fr500> newbie, open  open the regular browser
<GMAN2003> a lot of GTK-***********
<abcd> i have a question about media types, someone could help me?
<fr500> newbie and go to it's preferences
<dbxl> i just dont have time for getting obvious stuff that should already be working
<visor> abcd: what question?
<GMAN2003> just not gnutella
<bionic> How do i install the kernel source on default ubuntu 5.04?
<fr500> there is an "always open in browser windows"
<newbhie> fr500 because i want to set it as mandatory to all users.
<nalioth> GMAN2003: www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats   enable universe and multiverse
<fr500> newbhie, no clue then
<fr500> sorry
<dbxl> we need a linux distro where everything works right outta the box
<newbhie> fr500 ur right i use to "right-click" to use file-browser.
<abcd> visor, ubuntu came with mp3,avi,mpg and other media plugins?
<newbhie> dbxl ubuntu and kubuntu works for you...
<fr500> newbhie, in preferences, there is an "always use browser windows" or something
<dbxl> no it doesnt
<visor> abcd: no, because of legal issues that is impossible (to put in the distribution the codecs) but yet you can install them
<newbhie> but if you like u can use Debian Sarge?
<dbxl> like i said, i tried all night to get java working in firefox
<abarbaccia> anybody really good with linux active that can help me with this: register_chrdev failed
<nalioth> abcd: www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats   enable universe and multiverse
<levander> What's the name of the application that preloads libraries for you? Making loading applications faster?
<visor> abcd: www.ubuntuguide.org
<HrdwrBoB> prelink
<HrdwrBoB> ?
<newbhie> thanks fr500 i'll try that
<abcd> thanks
<levander> HrdwrBoB: thanks
<fr500> newbhie, that is per user though
<dbxl> been there done that, debian unofficial directions dont work
<visor> levander: prelink... take care when using it
<nalioth> brb
<newbhie> fr500 maybe i should research on Gconf.
<levander> visor: is it a mess to use?
<fr500> i think gconf is per user too
<fr500> but i'm not sure
<dbxl> been googling all night to try and find directions that work
<ezequiel> hi ppl
<visor> levander: no it is not, as long as you dont update or upgrade packages then trouble comes...
<fr500> dbxl, do java apps work?
<fr500> dbxl, like desktop apps or azureus?
<toresbe> <OT> Anyone here have any experience with Norsk Data hardware or SINTRAN?
<visor> levander: because you have to "prelink" everything again
<dbxl> i just want java in my browser, something that should already be working
<ezequiel> I'm getting a 'unable to lookup magi via gethostbyname()' (the hostname of my pc is set to magi)
<ezequiel> how can I fix this?
<newbhie> dbxl have you tried to add plugins in firefox...
<visor> levander: what i did however, was to only prelink OpenOffice...
<levander> visor: mmmm, maybe i'll write a script to prelink all the stuff I want prelinked?
<dbxl> lol
<abarbaccia> dbxl, check www.ubuntuguide.org
<dbxl> ubuntu has blocked java
<levander> visor: yeah, i don't want to prelink everything, like maybe four apps
<fr500> abarbaccia, that doesnt work
<dbxl> i think ill go with a distro that works
<newbhie> i think java is not yet well supported in linux... i guess
<dbxl> ubuntu isnt it
<fr500> abarbaccia, the early version did
<fr500> dbxl, java is not part of any linux
<visor> levander: you can safely, just make sure next time you update that app you prelink it again... i dont know if you know what prelink does...
<dbxl> i dont care what its part of, a browser without java support is not a browser at all
<levander> visor: i only have vague idea about it modifying libaries to make them faster to load
<bionic> How do i install the kernel source on default ubuntu 5.04?  Please anyone?
<visor> dbxl: you want java in firefox?
<abcd> ubuntu doesn't came with a manual configure for alsa? alsaconf
<kenny> hey all, could I get some help?
<mcking> hey all
<fr500> dbxl, windows does not have it out of the box
<dbxl> i want a distro that i dont have to fuck with for 2 weeks in order to get it to do the things i need it to do
<mcking> kenny: sup
<levander> visor: so, updating works fine, the only problem is when those prelinked libraries get updated, they are no longer prelinked?
<newbhie> dbxl try to research on...google is your bestfriend...
<vile_> i'm looking to use my computer as a gateway for another computer to use to connect to the internet, i've tried http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ShareInternetConnection/ but it doesnt seem to work
<kenny> Here's my problem
<jj123> hey I'm having problem installing vorbis-tools cause I don't have the dependencies libcurl3 and libidn11 is there anyway I can get these so vorbis will work?
<dbxl> ive been in google all night long
<dbxl> later
<visor> levander: it kind's of copy symbols or code blocks to the aplications, so an app called foo uses a library called foo.so then prelink looks for the code in foo.so to kind of add it to the app so it loads faster
<kenny> I just installed Ubuntu and when I go into the device manager it shows the wireless card, but it doesn't actualyl show the adapter as one of the connection under network tools
<bartekp> visor: http://www.netfilter.org/documentation/HOWTO//NAT-HOWTO-4.html#ss4.1
<newbhie> dbxl try to post to other forums and have your tried to goto tldp.org?
<mcking> kenny: what kind of card?
<bartekp> visor: sorry
<bartekp> vile_: http://www.netfilter.org/documentation/HOWTO//NAT-HOWTO-4.html#ss4.1
<levander> visor: but updating still works fine right? your updated app is just no longer prelinked?
<visor> bartekp: no problem
<kenny> the vendor is dell, the chipset is broadcom
<mcking> kenny: what chipset does it say the card uses (from device manager
<nalioth> jj123: HOW are you tryin to install?
<kenny> BCM4306
<visor> levander: exactly, so if you update packages then the binaries will be overwritten with the new ones which have been no prelinked
<levander> visor: oh, i see what your saying, if an app is dependent upon the library, and the library gets updated, then your app is linked to the old un-updated library?
<visor> levander: and sometimes that makes problems, even apps not opening, so you have to do that each time you update stuff
<vile_> bartekp, am i going to have do do that every time i restart the computer
<mcking> kenny: most broadcom chips don't have linux drivers (broadcom policy), so you will proll have to use ndiswrapper.
<levander> visor: yech, that does sound like it could get messy
<darius___> I like little boys
<bartekp> vile_: you can make startup script d-;
<levander> visor: how much faster did openoffice startup after you did this?
<newbhie> 1min for me.
<kenny> ok, here's the thing, dell sends out their drivers in .exes that get unpacked
<mcking> kenny: apt-get the ndiswrapper-utils from universe
<kenny> ubuntu comes with the ndiswrapper, at least I found it on my comp
<kenny> how can I get the driver from the exe?
<newbhie> does anyone know to change the default filebrowser in Hoary using Gconf? I want to use the use app/tool/file-browser as the default.
<mcking> kenny: ok, now you need to find the drivers.  can you run the installer on a windows machine?
<levander> kenny: run the exe? it is probably self extracting
<GMAN2003> nalioth, thanks for the hlep!!!!  frickin sweet!
<kenny> right, i just tried double clicking it and it says something about not being able to dislay it
<pestilence> kenny: unzip the exe
<fr500> kenny, unzip filename.exe in a console works
<kenny> you know what, I'll figure it out, thanks
<kenny> oh
<fr500> kenny, ndiswrapper related?
<levander> newbhie: app -> tool -> file browser is really nautilus, which is the default hoary file browser
<kenny> yea
<kenny> dell has its drivers in .exe
<fr500> besides unzipping drivers, any other issues?
<bartekp> kenny: "file driver.exe" may be it is zip or rar
<mcking> kenny: you can't run it in linux.  if it is a self unzipping exe you might try unzipping it
<fr500> just run unzip filename.exe
<GMAN2003> NALIOTH, THANKS AGAIN, NICE LINK, LETS ME INSTALL ANYTHING NOW
<levander> why are yall putting windows drivers on a linux box?
<nalioth> GMAN2003: np, i'm here to help
<nomasteryoda> kenny, if it is stricktly a windows binary, you can run with
<nomasteryoda> wine file.exe
<nalioth> levander: to watch filthy windows codec encoded pR0n
<nomasteryoda> i did that for a dell binary broadcom drivers
<newbhie> levander every time i open a folder it uses a file browser which does'nt look like nautilus?
<mcking> levander: because he has a card that doesn't have a linux driver
<mcking> i use netgear ndis drivers for my acx111-based cards
<nomasteryoda> levander, you have to "wrap" the drivers with ndiswrapper... lots of laptops come with such crappy wifi nics
<nomasteryoda> but at least they work...
<nomasteryoda> with the ndiswrapper
<Pauly> what does ndiswrapper do?
<bartekp> mcking: acx100.sf.net
<caonex> i wrote my /etc/fstab and i have 3 partitions in one hard drive hda2 hda5 hda6 i did /dev/hda5       /mnt/hda5       vfat user,exec,rw,umask=000     0       0
<caonex>  for both hda5 and hda6, but there seems to be a conflict, should i put 0 1 for one of them?
<nomasteryoda> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/
<rds> hi guys I'm having some probems with mplayer - I've followed the guide at http://ubuntuguide.org and installed all the neccessary packages however it will not actually open movies for viewing - I've tried running it from the console and there doesn't seem to be a explanation
<Pauly> thx
<mcking> bartekp: yeah, but the firmware doesn't work on hoary.  the acx drives come default on hoary
<Pauly> Awwww, only for network cards:/
<mcking> bartekp: i had to alias acx111 off to get ndiswrapper to work
<newbhie> rds what does it say? does it need plugins?
<rds> I ran "sudo atp-get -t hoaray install mplayer-586 mplayer-fonts
<Pauly> How would I install fonts from my windows?:)
<mcking> Pauly: ndis is MS api for network cards. ndis wrapper emulates that
<Pauly> Yeah, I was thinking maybe it handled all drivers:P
<Pauly> but *shrugs*
<TokenBad> whats command to get tcl installed...apt-get install what?
<Unintentional> Question: I want to set up my linux box as a WebMail server that basically takes e-mail from an IMAP account and from a POP3 account, puts them in folders based on a set of rules, then lets me access this sorted inbox via an exchange-like WebMail.  is there any program that could do this?
<fr500> Unintentional, i think you need to forward mail from your other accounts for that to wok
<Unintentional> TokenBad: probably tcl8.4
<newbhie> thanks guys i think i solve my problem...ubuntu forum is the answer.
<newbhie> gtg
<TokenBad> k
<newbhie> see you soon...
<Madpilot> hi all
<mcking> TokenBad: apt-cache search tcl
<Unintentional> I can't just have it periodically access the server?  I mean, I presently use Outlook to gather mail from all my mail accounts, it just doesn't have a webmail front-end.
<_nate__> could anyone help me with configuring vsftpd?  I have a few questions about users
<mcking> TokenBad: or use synaptic to tell which on comes from main
<Fr0Gs> i got some stuff in the trash and i cant delete it you do not have permission to delete its parent folder
<visor> have you people used ubuntu backports, are they _stable_ ?
<Deffy> Hi
<TokenBad> hmm
<TokenBad> weird
<TokenBad> it says 8.4 is installed
<pestilence> Unintentional: have you looked at fetchmail/procmail?
<deshantm> nate, what questions?
<benplaut> visor: most people use them... yes, they are stable
<TokenBad> but when try to compile a eggdrop
<pestilence> Unintentional: i don't know if fetchmail does imap, but it certainly does POP3
<nalioth> visor: backports have shifty quality control
<TokenBad> it says its not
<TokenBad> or not found
<Deffy> listen I have had a problem that is really irritating me to the point of just going back to Windows
<Fr0Gs> i got some stuff in the trash and i cant delete it you do not have permission to delete its parent folder can someone help me
<nalioth> visor: backports can buggle your upgradeability
<Lafitte-> how do i make a script executable ?
<visor> nalioth: actually i dont have any problems with the software bundled by default, but i want to update beagle...
<_nate__> does vsftpd only allow for local logins (using /etc/passwd) and anonymous logins?  Or can I add virtual users for only the ftpd?
<pestilence> Unintentional: it definitely supports IMAP.  see http://www.catb.org/~esr/fetchmail/
<visor> Lafitte-: "chmod +x file"
<_nate__> and if so, how do i set it up?
<IcemanV9> well, Deffy - explain your problem, then maybe one of us can help ya
<Lafitte-> visor,  ty
<fr500> Fr0Gs, open a terminal, enter the trash directory, sudo rm -rf *
<Deffy> For the past few days I've been trying to get my USB WIFI thingy to work with ubuntu, but so far I havent
<fr500> _nate__, both work
<nalioth> visor: don't use backports or beagle (after my box wouldnt upgrade properly)
<Deffy> gotten it to work
<fr500> you gotta read the manual
<fr500> Deffy, what card?
<visor> Lafitte-: you can always right-click the file and in properties change its atributtes in nautilus too :)
<Xenguy> Fr0Gs: be very careful with that command
<Lafitte-> visor,  i get denied to run that   cant figure out why
<nalioth> Fr0Gs: make very sure you are in the trash dir, too
<Fr0Gs> fr500, wheres the trash directory located
<fr500> Fr0Gs, yes, otherwise you'll hate me
<visor> Lafitte-: maybe you are not the owner, try "sudo chmod +x file"
<Xenguy> Fr0Gs: it will recursively delete everything in its path
<fr500> at your home
<_nate__> fr500, i read the man page and it never specifies that you can only use anonymous and local, and I really wanted to know if you could create virtual users
<fr500> just write cd .Trash
<wulfepup> Ok.. so what are some generic reasons that my ath0 would be ridiculously slow under U but normal speed under WinXP in an Ad-Hoc set up?
<visor> nalioth: i dont have serious problems with beagle neither, do you?
<benplaut> nalioth: still good to use backports for things like firefox, or the new version of Xchat...
<Deffy> not a card, it's a Belkin 802.11g Wireless USB Adaptor, Model F5D7050
<fr500> Deffy, same thing :p
<fr500> Deffy, pm me
<Fr0Gs> thanks :)
<nalioth> visor: i don't know what beagle is, much less use it
<Lafitte-> visor,  the root user cant use it   not set in permision
<_nate__> fr500, any idea if its possible?
<nalioth> benplaut: why? ubuntu archives has the newest firefox and such
<visor> Lafitte-: then who is the owner of the file? :S
<nalioth> benplaut: if you want the latest, compile it yourself (it's not that diffecult)
<Lafitte-> visor,  root is
<visor> nalioth: beagle is the search engine from ximian, thats what it is, very useful
<Chicago60657> i need to install lame so i can play mp3 on ubuntu....i don't have internet access under linux at the moment, so i need to either download the .deb or compile from scratch...i'm not too experienced at either so advice / wiki pointers would be appreciated
<fr500> _nate__, i'm pretty sure it works, but i don't use vsftpd much
<BROKEN_LADDER> this is off the topic, but have any of you guys ever moved and had stuff shipped that you couldn't take?  what's a cheap way to do that?
<Lafitte-> visor,  but i cant add execute to it
<mcking> benplaut: why do you need the newest firefox (security patch in the current)
<benplaut> nalioth: for the average user (like me), it's less of a hassle to just use backports, etc
<visor> Lafitte-: root can always change permission in files
<Lafitte-> visor,  oh  cant in my user     but maybe in terminal
<benplaut> mcking: compiled with GCC4, so loads alot faster
<Lafitte-> visor,  i dont know command  let me go read
<kalias> mcking: Hey :)  I didn't get a chance to say thanks last night for your help :)
<nalioth> benplaut: as long as you are aware the qc is not controlled, and the versioning can bungle your upgradeability
<mcking> kalias: no prob
<wulfepup> Hrrrmmmm  correction.. the slow part is the DNS I believe....
<visor> Lafitte-: open a terminal, then go the directory to where the file is, then do "sudo chmod +x file" without the quotes of course, and replace file with the filename :P
<kalias> mcking: everything is working great!!
<wulfepup> That I think I can fix.
<Madpilot> quick question: should my CD drives be "owned" by root?
<caonex> anybody knows what is the dumps and pass in /etc/fstab?
<Unintentional> pestilence: thanks.  do you know if anything does RSS?
<Chicago60657> i need to install lame so i can play mp3 on ubuntu....i don't have internet access under linux at the moment, so i need to either download the .deb or compile from scratch...i'm not too experienced at either so advice / wiki pointers would be appreciated
<caonex> caonex, does it have to be different between partitions of same hard drive?
<visor> caonex: the fsck priority and check option i think
<nalioth> Chicago60657: if you dont have internet, how are you gonna d/l the deb or source?
<caonex> visor, so does not matter if i put all 0?
<benplaut> nalioth: (that didn't make sense... i think i understood)... i only use Backports to update individual programs, such as Firefox or Xchat... the GNOME or kernel components, i leave be
<Chicago60657> under windoze
<cthulfuego> Hmm, I compiled some stuff with gcc4 too and it doesn't make one iota of difference.
<mcking> Madpilot: the cdrom drives are symlinks to the actual device, which should be owned by root:cdrom
<transgress> anyone know what happened to pymusique?
<visor> caonex: yes, at least put 1 on the root filesystem so it gets checked if a "hard reboot" happens (which happens when losing electrical power or such"
<Madpilot> mcking: OK, just checking. Neither of my CD drives are auto-mounting anymore, so I'm trying to check their settings...
<mcking> Madpilot: ah
<IcemanV9> Chicago60657: it is fairly easy to set up the access to the internet, then you can d/l whatever you need
<caonex> visor, ok
<nalioth> Chicago60657: under windoze, down the source and compile it (dont forget the checkinstall)
<visor> caonex: "man fstab" ;)
<mcking> Madpilot: is you user in the right group?
<Lafitte-> visor,  helps if dont -x the file  rofl
<Madpilot> mcking: I think so. Everything else still works - Synaptic, sudo, etc
<misfit-toy> the only remaining thing for me is my cdrom is not working ...I mean I installed from it, so I know it's good, but I can't play any cd's from it nor browse it...any ideas?
<TokenBad> ok...I try to install eggdrop and it says can't find tcl and wants a couple files....I found one and then it ask for one called something like tcl.h
<Chicago60657> nalioth: ok...i'll compile from source (figured that's how it would go down).  any special instructions?  like checkinstall?  not too experienced with installing form source
<TokenBad> I did a locate for that file name and nothing
<pestilence> Unintentional: not sure about rss.
<Fr0Gs> i installed freedos by "apt-get install freedos" were does it install to
<nalioth> Chicago60657: google checkinstall and download its source, too
<mcking> Madpilot: go to the users and groups app in the system->admin menu and make sure that the "access cdrom drives" and "can use external drives immediately" boxes are checked
<cthulfuego> rss what?
<Chicago60657> ok
<IcemanV9> Unintentional: firefox does rss ... is that what you're looking for?
<mcking> Madpilot: also make sure gnome-volume-manager is running
<JDahl> Fr0Gs, dpkg -L freedos
<nalioth> Chicago60657: checkinstall is used in place of "make install". It makes debs and installes them for easier system maintenance
<Fr0Gs> JDahl, i dont have the package
<Unintentional> IcemanV9: no, trying to basically download RSS files and display the contents via a web page.
<mcking> apt-get install checkinstall
<JDahl> Fr0Gs, didnt you just install it?
<Fr0Gs> JDahl, d/w i found it thanks for the help
<Madpilot> mcking: gnome-volume-mngr is running, and my settings in users & groups all seem correct.
<_kaz> oh oh... I think I may have found my debootstrap error problem
<mcking> Madpilot: hrm, does a usb pen dirve work?
<Madpilot> and the wiring on both drives is just fine - I checked that before I started up tonight... :)
<_kaz> I hit alt+ctrl+f3 and the last line is    cp: Write Error: No space left on device
<HrdwrBoB> haha, yes that can be somewhat limiting
<mcking> _kaz: yeah, that'll do it
<Madpilot> mcking: I don't own one... just a sec, will check to see what happens w/ my floppy drive...
<misfit-toy> the only remaining thing for me is my cdrom is not working ...I mean I installed from it, so I know it's good, but I can't play any cd's from it nor browse it...any ideas?
<_kaz> what device? my hd?
<mcking> _kaz: tha partition that you are debootsrapping in
<Madpilot> misfit-toy: sounds like we've got similar problems - scroll up & check some of what mcking has been suggesting for me
<wulfepup> hrrrmmm how long does it usually take for new versions of stuff in apt-get to be updated?
<_kaz> would that be the swap? hmm
* KarlosII falls asleep
<mcking> _kaz: df -h
<_kaz> I have a NTFS partition on the drive
<Madpilot> mcking: no automount with my floppy drive, either - that should be automounting as well, right? (can you tell I don't use the floppy much?)
<_kaz> but there is plenty of space on the partition I am making for ubuntu
<mcking> _kaz: shows how much space is used in each parition
<mcking> Madpilot: i haven't used one in years  ;)
<_kaz> right... but how do I get a shell?
<_kaz> I am in the installer.
<ws009> hallo
<Madpilot> mcking: I keep my floppy drive for old time's sake... :) and because I don't have a USB pendrive quite yet...
<misfit-toy> Madpilot, yeah, I checked the permissions already, but thanks
<wulfepup> hey hi ws009!
<mcking> _kaz: alt+f2 whoul take you to an emergency shell
<mcking> Madpilot: i couldn't exist without a pendrive
<ws009> hallo
<Pauly> hum
<pibarnas> I haven't found a way to have sound in ubuntu. The system recognizes my two sound cards: an onboard cmipci and a offboad sound blaster live. None of them works on gnome, despite the sound is enabled. I've searched too many sites, but no one helped me. Nothing seems to works. Does anyone here fix this problem?
<misfit-toy> so the standard on ubuntu for cdroms is /dev/cdrom correct?
<Pauly> Anyone here have any clue how I can find my virtual machine?:)
<_kaz> so what should I be looking for? /cdrom is @ 100%, but there is space on the rest....  there is tmpfs
<misfit-toy> I installed from this very cdrom and yet ubuntu can't play cd's from it.
<_kaz> tmpfs  30.1M used 69.9M total.
<Madpilot> mcking: I'm just waiting for the price to drop a bit more... and until I get around to installing front USB ports on my box!
<benplaut> misfit-toy: /media/cdrom0
<misfit-toy> I was wondering if maybe it's something like in FC where it's really /media...
<misfit-toy> benplaut, dammit!!! thank you
<misfit-toy> brb
<mcking> _kaz: is should be something like /target or /mnt or something
<fr500> Pauly, what are you talking about, explain to me plz
<mcking> Madpilot: I have a keyboard with usb ports on it
<_kaz> oh.. yeah I see it... its 7.3M and 7.3M used.
<mcking> Madpilot: Viewsonic ku709
<_kaz> How big is ubuntu???
<^thehatsrule^> depends _kaz
<mcking> _kaz: did you say 7.3M???
<Pauly> fr500 - I have a virtual machine of windows XP running in QEMU on Ubuntu
<mcking> or 7.sG
<Pauly> I am wanting to access some files that are currently on it
<benplaut> _kaz: about 350mb for a server, and 3.5gb for a full desktop
<mcking> 7.3G
<_kaz> mcking... us  7.3M... yeah hmm strange.
<mcking> _kaz: you messed up on partitioning
<_kaz> I don't know how :(.... I thought I did it right.
<benplaut> i'm using a built-from server system
<x_o1> How do I install kernel sources?
<benplaut> so only 2.7gb
<wulfepup> fr500: I ended up getting the wireless running ... the problem was something or other about the setpci subroutines? anyway all fixed now.
<mcking> _kaz: go back and fix the partitioning first :)
<mcking> _kaz: it's alright, we've all done it
<fr500> ohh
<fr500> Pauly, is qemu fast enough?
<fr500> wulfepup, nice
<_kaz> I'm just trying to be careful not to delete this ntfs partition
<TokenBad> what decoder is needed to play wmv files in ubuntu?
<Madpilot> mcking: very cool. I'm (slowly) building a front panel into a spare 5.25" drive bay cover - USB, audio, switches for the lights, etc
<_kaz> it has some stuff on it that is very important & not backed up.
<benplaut> Madpilot: soldering it yourself?
<wulfepup> bbl
<mcking> x_o1: apt-cache search
<mcking> x_o1: apt-cache search kernel
<mcking> x_o1: apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10
<Pauly> hum, forget it fr500 :)
<Pauly> Thanks anyways:P
<Madpilot> benplaut: not the USB, no. The audio & switches, yes. They'er already built & installed, just no panel for them yet...
<benplaut> Madpilot: sweet...
<x_o1> mcking:  I did that, and now am in synaptic, but it seems like the kernel sources are only available for 2.4.27 kernel
<mcking> x_o1: linux-source-2.6.10 is the package, might be in universe
<x_o1> Ah, sorry, you are right!
<misfit-toy> dev$ sudo mount /media/cdrom /mnt/cdrom
<misfit-toy> mount: /media/cdrom is not a block device
<_kaz> mcking: could you walk me through paritioning in private or something? I'm not a *nix newbie.... I'm pretty sure I've done this right.
<_kaz> I only have the 1 drive & the 1 existing parition I need to protect.
<mcking> misfit-toy: got it backwards   /dev/cdrom  /dev/cdrom
<MobyTurbo> misfit-toy, the first argument should be a device, not a directory
<_kaz> oooooooh. nevermind. I see the problem now.
<misfit-toy> maybe I am asleep, let me look again, thsx
<MobyTurbo> misfit-toy, the second argument should be a mountpoint, a directory.
<mcking> _kaz: k
<Madpilot> benplaut: yeah, it's pretty cool. Got the audio headphone port working, still need to work on the mic port leads. the lights were easy - they run right off one of my PSU's spare molexes...
<misfit-toy> dev$ sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom
<misfit-toy> mount: No medium found
<misfit-toy> and there is a cd in the drive, and I installed from this cd drive, it works
<AlwaysModest> what kernel does 5.04 use?
<MobyTurbo> /dev/cdrom is a symlink, does it point (look at it with ls -l) to the proper IDE or SCSI device?
<misfit-toy> AlwaysModest, type 'uname -r' in a term
<mcking> AlwaysModest: uname -a
<AlwaysModest> argh
<AlwaysModest> by default...?
<kaka> hallo
<kaka> i want migrate from windows to ubuntu... can some body help me?
<_kaz> should there always be a 'primary' parition? Is it ok that I have 3 logical parititons?
<Fr0Gs> i got captive ntfs installed how do i use it
<mcking> 2.6.10-x-386
<binbrain> question about cdbs, do you use dh_make first and then mod the rules file for CDBS rules?
<fr500> kaka, migrate what?
<mcking> _kaz: you can install into logical just fine
<Fr0Gs> i got captive ntfs installed how do i use it
<Fr0Gs> ?
<microhaxo> Guys i just installed LINUX ati drivers, but i get this error sudo: fglrxconfig: command not found
<_kaz> ok... there is no primary partition though.
<_kaz> at all.
<Fr0Gs> ?
<microhaxo> anyone help meh
<microhaxo> installin these ati drivers, they wont work..
<mcking> microhaxo: what's up
<microhaxo> im trying to install these ati drivers
<microhaxo> i install them
<mcking> microhaxo: sorry, don't have ati
<microhaxo> it says reboot
<kaka> i have a trouble to install ubuntu
<microhaxo> i do
<microhaxo> but they are not installed
<GMAN2003> SO ANYONE RECOMMEND ANY GOOD APPZ TO INSTALL IN UBUNTU, I JUST INSTALLED IT
<Quest-Master> GMAN2003: check synaptic?
<MobyTurbo> GMAN2003, install something to fix your capslock key
<Fr0Gs> ll
<mcking> GMAN2003: please stop shouting.  what kind of apps do you want?
<Madpilot> MobyTurbo: :)
<eekrano> hows it going all?
<GMAN2003> lol, relaz mcking, mp3 stuff, video games, etc
<bartekp> GMAN2003: neverball
<kaka> in the last install.... it say ... can't support the display
<kaka> so my ubuntu run in text mode
<deshantm> GMAN2003, go here: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<mcking> GMAN2003: use synaptic to browse through the software availiable.  make sure you add the universe and multiverse repositories
<deshantm> GMAN2003, i found some apps there that i didn't know linux had
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyone live in san francisco?  what's the solution for broadband if you don't have a PSTN line or cable?
<kaka> by the way ... to use ubuntu... what kind of minimal hardware ?
<deshantm> kaka, which version of ubuntu?
<microhaxo> #ati
<kaka> ubuntu version 3
<kaka> older
<GMAN2003> yeah, its sick the amount of apps in there, i just wanted to know what kind of apps you guys like
<kaka> i got from magazine here
<pibarnas> Hey, can someone help me with my SB Live?
<kaka> that cd got from magazine
<deshantm> i didn't think there was a ubuntu version 3
<deshantm> i thought they started with 4.10
<Madpilot> GMAN2003: for music, Muine - better, I think, than Rythymbox - which is what's installed in U by default.
* mcking loves muine
<deshantm> i like beep media player, will have to check out muine
* mcking wants it to automatically scan the folder for new songs, though
* BROKEN_LADDER goes off to try muine.
<jsgotangco> muine rocks
<BROKEN_LADDER> does muine have a folder browse version instead of that aweful tag grouping like rhythmbox?
<TokenBad> look out california...2 earthquakes just hit out in the oceans
<mcking> BROKEN_LADDER: you can either add songs individually to the playlist, or play by album (with album covers)
<GMAN2003> pibarnas, is your linux not detecting your sblive card?
<BROKEN_LADDER> hmmm
<pibarnas> It's detected!
<BROKEN_LADDER> it gets the artwork way fast
<BROKEN_LADDER> coldplay's x&y in seconds.
<pibarnas> as well as cmipci.
<pibarnas> But, no sound in gnome.
<Madpilot> BROKEN_LADDER: Muine uses Amazon for album covers, I think...
<pibarnas> and their volumes are in the maximum at alsamixer.
<gallonegro> how can i make azureus my man bt client, when i click on a bt link?
<jonno> i just installed the os x 10.4 upgrade and it toasted my boot menu (as in, i boot to os x without option). how do i correct this? (a url would be great)
<BROKEN_LADDER> muine doesn't really act like a library.  that sucks.
<GMAN2003> dude, muine sucks!
<BROKEN_LADDER> i want a program like rhythmbox that uses a folder view instead of attribute views, and lets me edit tags.
<GMAN2003> definately using XMMS already preinstalled in ubuntu
<mcking> BROKEN_LADDER: you have to get used to a new way of doing things
<BROKEN_LADDER> which is?
<Madpilot> BROKEN_LADDER: I had trouble with Rythymbox not properly importing everything in my "Music" folder. no trouble from Muine w/ that...
<BROKEN_LADDER> Madpilot what do you mean "importing"?
<BROKEN_LADDER> it just makes a playlist.
<GMAN2003> xmms feels a lot more like winamp which in my humble opinion is leaps and bounds better than WMP
<BROKEN_LADDER> that's not a library.
<Madpilot> BROKEN_LADDER: when I told Rythymbox to import & catalog my music file - after ripping new stuff - it wasn't finding the new stuff.
<mcking> I don't like how rythmbox "automaticlly" goes to whatever playlist i happen to be looking at
<BROKEN_LADDER> i want something that is like rhythmbox, but just uses a directory view.  if I have two albums by some artist, but their tags aren't the same, like Coldplay and COLDPLAY, that shouldn't be a problem.
<misfit-toy> ok, so according to /etc/fstab, my cd is /dev/hdc...and I try to mount it to /dev/cdrom, 'no media found' no matter what I put in the cd player....wassup?
<BROKEN_LADDER> Madpilot okay, but how is muine any better?  it doesn't import at all.
<mcking> if i'm just browsing around the library, and the song ends, it jumps to a song in the playlist
<mcking> muine does import
<BROKEN_LADDER> really?
<Madpilot> BROKEN_LADDER: in Muine, File --> Import? Rythymbox doing the same thing was leaving stuff out
<BROKEN_LADDER> i don't see any album/artist list.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i only see one pane in muine.
<mcking> BROKEN_LADDER: yeah, but it has a different interface for queuing songs in the library
<BROKEN_LADDER> just a song list.  no artists or album list.
<Madpilot> BROKEN_LADDER: click the "Play Album" button
<BROKEN_LADDER> different?  it's nonexistent.
<BROKEN_LADDER> that's lame.
<BROKEN_LADDER> what if I want to play genre, or play artist, not album.
<mcking> BROKEN_LADDER: just type a couple characters from the genre or artist
<mcking> and the ones that aren't in the search disappear
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's way cool how it gets the artwork though.
<Madpilot> BROKEN_LADDER: I don't think either rythymbox or muine sort by genre. too bad, really
<misfit-toy> ok, so according to /etc/fstab, my cd is /dev/hdc...and I try to mount it to /dev/cdrom, 'no media found' no matter what I put in the cd player....wassup?
<BROKEN_LADDER> muine doesn't seem to respond to the next track key.
<BROKEN_LADDER> next track..symbol, or whatever you want to call it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> rhythmbox does.
<x_o1> How do I determine the monitor settings that ubuntu has detected?
<mcking> weird
<TokenBad> tsunami warning for california
<TokenBad> everyone run
<mcking> x_o1: xdpyinfo | less
<Madpilot> BROKEN_LADDER: it should - I'm actually listening to the real stereo right now, though...
<mcking> BROKEN_LADDER: mine does
<BROKEN_LADDER> mine doesn't.
* BROKEN_LADDER pushes the next key.
<pibarnas> It's weird: when I click on a mp3 file, totem runs tge file... but no sound is audible.
<ninwa> pibarnas, I had problems with totem too, I ditched it for xmms
<BROKEN_LADDER> okay, it works if i close rhythmbox.
<pibarnas> Gnome doesn't present a single sound, despite its sounds are enabled.
<BROKEN_LADDER> so basically, muine just doesn't support tag editing.
<BROKEN_LADDER> that's the only annoying thing.
<AlwaysModest> anyone know how to get airport running in ubuntu?
<BROKEN_LADDER> another annoying thing that all tag editors seem to do, even xmms, is try to auto-complete genre names.  so i try to type "ALTERNATIVE ROCK" and it makes it "Alternative Rock".  gad that drives me insane.
<x_o1> mcking:  Does this report on the video card?  Or, how do I get this information?
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER: that's because things in all capitals are very hard to read
<HrdwrBoB> and should be avoided at all costs
<mcking> look in the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file for more info than you will ever want
<misfit-toy> ok, so according to /etc/fstab, my cd is /dev/hdc...and I try to mount it to /dev/cdrom, 'no media found' no matter what I put in the cd player....wassup?
<_nate__> does anyone know if vsftpd from the repos has PAM support enabled?
<mcking> x_o1: xdpyinfo show you the current settings as X is running
<quam> wtf is going on with ubuntu.  i go into shit like root terminal, or synaptic and it doesn't ask me for a password, but then when i close the window, it asks me for the password and pops the damn program back up
<BROKEN_LADDER> lowercase letters should be avoided at all costs HrdwrBoB .
<BROKEN_LADDER> capitals should be the only thing used.
<BROKEN_LADDER> in any case, it's my fucking choice what to name my fucking genres, so fuck xmms.
<Tomcat_> Not with id3v1 :)
<quam> did you just switch to linux from a lifetime on aol? :p
<_nate__> so...anyone know?  or how to figure it out?
<mcking> _nate__: look at the dependencies for it in synaptic
<_nate__> mcking, just found that, thanks :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> i don't use 1d3 anything.  i used vorbis.
<BROKEN_LADDER> id3 even
<BROKEN_LADDER> use vorbis
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER: you realise that the genres are predefined
<BROKEN_LADDER> nope.
<HrdwrBoB> and simply indexed
<BROKEN_LADDER> they are just a text string.
<Madpilot> I was reading a typography/design book a while ago - it pointed out that ALL CAPS are hard to read because the *shape* of the word is just a rectangle - but with mixed caps we actually see the shape of the word
<_nate__> mcking, actually, found it under installed_files, but whatever :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> maybe in mp3, which is an inferior and stupid technology
<BROKEN_LADDER> Madpilot that's ignorant.
<Madpilot> ...and we actually read at least partially by the shape of familiar words...
<gallonegro> so is their a way to get azureus to start up when i clicl a torrent link
<mcking> _nate__: didn't know you had already installed it :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> Madpilot that makes ignorant assumptions based on the fact that we are used to seeing mixed case.
<_nate__> mcking, yeah :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> Madpilot if you use the right font, it looks totally legible with all caps.
<calamari> Madpilot: cool, never thought of that :)
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER: no it's not ignorant, it's common sense
<BROKEN_LADDER> no it's not common sense.
<Tomcat_> gallonegro: Sure, "Open With" and then find the azureus start script
<BROKEN_LADDER> and common sense isn't always right.
<Madpilot> BROKEN_LADDER: well, exactly. We're "trained" to recognize mixed caps, so ALL CAPS cause us to stub our eyes on them.
<gallonegro> where is the start script usally
<HrdwrBoB> word shapes allow people to quickly and accurately recognise words
<HrdwrBoB> capital letters do not have word shapes
<BROKEN_LADDER> i use all caps for everything on my system that i possibly can, and my web site.  it looks easier to read to me.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm used to it.
<Madpilot> HrdwrBoB: exactly
<BROKEN_LADDER> capital letters do to have shapes.
<TokenBad> tsunami warning canceled
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER: and the entire rest of the world disagrees with you.
<capi> BROKEN_LADDER, it may also look like your constantly shouting.
<BROKEN_LADDER> prove that.
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER: every pyschologist, every linguist
<BROKEN_LADDER> HrdwrBoB do you have any studies based upon people who use all caps all the time?
<HrdwrBoB> the only people who agree with you are people on AOL
<Xenguy> BROKEN_LADDER: research allegedly supports HrdwrBoB (from what I have been told)
<BROKEN_LADDER> HrdwrBoB name some who have done such studies.
<Madpilot> BROKEN_LADDER: individual caps have shape, sure. but whole words in ALL CAPS are just rectangles, pretty much.
<_nate__> BROKEN_LADDER, the letters may have shapes, but it takes away the shape of the entire word.  For instance, the shape for Look is different that the shape for LOOK
<mcking> please don't feed the troll
<BROKEN_LADDER> capital letters are no more rectangular than lower case
<BROKEN_LADDER> c C  s S  t T
<BROKEN_LADDER> W w
<BROKEN_LADDER> same shapes!
<BROKEN_LADDER> you fucking moron.
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER: you see, my argument makes sense, therefore, it is up to you to prove tjhe inverse
<Madpilot> the book was one of Robin William's design books - can't remember the exact title. She writes very well.
<BROKEN_LADDER> HrdwrBoB prove that.
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER: the *WORD* has shape
<mcking> BROKEN_LADDER: Whole Words   WHOLE WORDS
<HrdwrBoB> nto the letter
<Xenguy> anyway, all caps nicks are too akin to shouting, so... plonk
<BROKEN_LADDER> no they aren't.
<BROKEN_LADDER> only if you are an idiot and think that capital letters represent greater volume.
<Madpilot> and HrdwrBoB's nick is, actually, hard to read & parse.
<BROKEN_LADDER> text doesn't have volume.
<HrdwrBoB> not to mention blind people who use screen readers haev terrible trouble
<BROKEN_LADDER> lol
<HrdwrBoB> Madpilot: I know it's terrible :/.
<BROKEN_LADDER> screw blind people.  leave them to the lions.
<HrdwrBoB> because their computer literally shouts at them
<BROKEN_LADDER> go darwin.
<_nate__> BROKEN_LADDER, in your mind the text DOES have volume
<mcking> _nate__: not in his mind
<BROKEN_LADDER> i get so sick of people equating a character to a volume.
<_nate__> mcking, so true :)
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER: why, because it's .. normal
<BROKEN_LADDER> _nate__ that's stupid.
<_nate__> BROKEN_LADDER, no, its not
<BROKEN_LADDER> _nate__ when i read text, i never associate a "volume" with it.  it's not sound.
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER: so your incapability to understand what everyone else does is somehow everyone elses problem
<BROKEN_LADDER> WHEN I LOOK AT THIS, IT DOESN'T LOOK ANY "LOUDER".  IT'S JUST LARGER.
<_nate__> HrdwrBoB, so true
<BROKEN_LADDER> HrdwrBoB there's nothing a don't understand.
<THIS_IS_A_LONG_R> LARGER == LOUDER to most people
<HrdwrBoB> yes, there is
<_nate__> BROKEN_LADDER, yes there is
<vinux> BROKEN_LADDER, why are you shouting at me?
<Madpilot> BROKEN_LADDER: um, that does look "louder".
<BROKEN_LADDER> i can see the same letters as you guys can.
<Pauly> BROKEN_LADDER, Not only is it harder to read, it's pretty much retarded
<BROKEN_LADDER> text has no volume.
<HrdwrBoB> it does
<RECTANGULAR_NICK> ARGH
<jonno> what is the command lind utility that prints out keycodes as you type them ( im not talking about xev )
<Pauly> And it's retarded for all of your to be arguing about it:P
<BROKEN_LADDER> take a microphone to the text on your screen then genius.
<HrdwrBoB> volume is also size, it's the definition of the word
<HrdwrBoB> it means size AND noise
<BROKEN_LADDER> why do you think architecture is all caps?
<Madpilot> BROKEN_LADDER: the other 99% of the world begs to disagree on volume of ALL CAPS...
<HrdwrBoB> it's not a coincidence
<_nate__> BROKEN_LADDER, subconsciously it has volume, as you read over a word without actually reading every single letter
<BROKEN_LADDER> architects in architecture school use all caps on diagrams.
<HrdwrBoB> Madpilot the other 100%
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER is statistically insignificant
<BROKEN_LADDER> Madpilot i can prove that letters have no volume.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i can use a microphone.
<_nate__> BROKEN_LADDER, thats how we read, not by sounding out words but by the shape and letter contents within a word
<davyd> anyone got a good grip on breezy problems?
<BROKEN_LADDER> HrdwrBoB the fact that a profession that relies upon schematics uses them seems telling.
<BROKEN_LADDER> _nate__ we read by shapes, yes.
<BROKEN_LADDER> _nate__ if you were raised reading all caps, you'd be used to it.
<Madpilot> davyd: read the topic? :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> broken_ladder, architects use them on diagrams because it makes them easy to read
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm accustomed to all caps on my comuter, and my web site, http://brokenladder.com/
<davyd> Madpilot: ok, ignoring the topic
<BROKEN_LADDER> small letters are harder for me to read.
<davyd> I'm interested if there is a known fix for my problem
<BROKEN_LADDER> Kamping_Kaiser lol. exactly!
<davyd> which is X doesn't seem to want to start for me
<Amaranth> Madpilot: davyd knows what he is doing, i'm willing to bet :)
<_nate__> BROKEN_LADDER, were you raised reading and writing all caps?
<BROKEN_LADDER> SCREW YOU GUYS..CAPITAL LETTERS RULE.  CAPITAL LETTERS ALL THE WAY..YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
<davyd> and if there is a known fix, I'd love to know that, rather then having to dig around
<Amaranth> davyd: You'd have to talk to daniels
<Madpilot> Amaranth: probably, but it never hurts to ask! ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> broken_ladder, but when not on a diagram, its not easier for *most* people :D
<BROKEN_LADDER> CAPS CAPS CAPS..RA RA RA
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER: your capital style is only echoed by the retarded madmen on the net
<Amaranth> BROKEN_LADDER: Please stop that.
<HrdwrBoB> case in point: timecube.
<davyd> ooher, there is a new X
* BROKEN_LADDER does the caps dance.
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER: in any case, regardless of what you think, allcaps is socially unacceptable
<_nate__> all these caps are hurting my eyes
<davyd> that's a good start
<HrdwrBoB> if I beleive that nudity is acceptable, it doesn't mean that I cabn run around nude
<_nate__> HrdwrBoB, unfortunately
<BROKEN_LADDER> shake you ass ladies..now tell 'em you want caps..that right..at night..between your thick thighs...yeah...yeah yeah..
<Amaranth> davyd: I seem to remember daniels saying the new one would really break things. :D
<calamari> okay this conversation is dumb.. cyas
<Amaranth> BROKEN_LADDER: Please stop that.
<_nate__> HrdwrBoB, j/k :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> HrdwrBoB qwerty is socially unacceptable.
<HrdwrBoB> _nate__: :)
<quam> take your aolness back to aol.
<davyd> Amaranth: oh well, I just became the test case it seems
<r0bby> what could cause gcc to segfault sometimes, but not others?
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER: no, it's not
<BROKEN_LADDER> HrdwrBoB society is fucking stupid.
<r0bby> bad stick of RAM?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<BROKEN_LADDER> HrdwrBoB society believes in magical creator beings.
<synd> someone boot him.
<_nate__> yes please
<synd> please?
<Amaranth> BROKEN_LADDER: This is not the place.
<_nate__> someone
<BROKEN_LADDER> boot me?  why not boot those arguing with me?
<_nate__> *cough Seveas cough*
<BROKEN_LADDER> takes two to tango ladies.
<quam> because you're the one acting like a 12 year old?
<synd> BROKEN_LADDER: youre the instigator.
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER: because there's only one of you and it's easier
<_nate__> trolling mostly
<Madpilot> BROKEN_LADDER: because we're not repeating ourselves, and we're not swearing?
<r0bby> BROKEN_LADDER, using cams in your nick is socially unacceptable
<r0bby> :P
<talldude> is it possible to boot ubuntu from a network?
<Amaranth> All of you, drop it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> r0bby no cameras in my nick buddy.
<Kamping_Kaiser> talldude, install? yes
<BROKEN_LADDER> talldude how tall are you?
<Kamping_Kaiser> in expert IIRC
<synd> jesus christ
<r0bby> s/cams/caps/
<r0bby> now to my question
<talldude> kamping, i've installed it on another unit and i like it but i need to keep XP for work
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure r0bby :(
<Burnninator> anyone know why when i type "./wlan start" i get "module wlan0 not found"
<talldude> is there a way to install ubuntu on a local server and boot from that?
<r0bby> BROKEN_LADDER, i can almost state for an absolutely certainty that 90% of the people here are male...but i could be wrong
<vinux> These caps are offending me and causing hidden emotional damage. I'm calling my Lawyer now. JK
<Madpilot> r0bby: what? an actual on-topic question? is that allowed tonight? ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> talldude, like a thin client setup? yes i *think* so
<Burnninator> ifconfig -a shows nothing about wlan0
<synd> here's an idea for everyone /ignore BROKEN_LADDER
<_nate__> Burnninator, iwconfig?
<r0bby> Burnninator are you sure your card is supported?
<Kamping_Kaiser> burnninator, sounds like you don't have it instlaled?
<Burnninator> im trying to set up a wireless card using wlan_ng
<talldude> kamping, cause that would be perfect...having a hard time getting info on it tho
<talldude> thanks for your help
<Burnninator> i followed the instructions on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HowToInstallTheWlanNgDriverInHoary
<Kamping_Kaiser> talldude, you cant use dual boot?
<r0bby> :)
<r0bby> ok
<talldude> small notebook hdd, not enough space for my xp/work stuff/tunes
<Burnninator> but when i type modprobe prism2_cs it doesn't give any errors or anything
<r0bby> ah
<talldude> and to throw ubuntu on there would be pushing it
<r0bby> it is supported
<Burnninator> yea
<r0bby> talldude, pfft get rid of the "questionable" stuff :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, well i have never set up a real thin client, only remote X clients :(
<Burnninator> its a wpc11 v4 pcmcia card
<r0bby> :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol r0bby
<Burnninator> linksys
<Kamping_Kaiser> :D
<r0bby> Burnninator, linksys cards are broadcom based, and are not supported in unices.
<talldude> i suppose i could move all my tunes on to a local server and that would free up a lot of space
<talldude> but was curious to see if a network boot/thin client setup would work
<r0bby> they are not prism based
<Burnninator> this one is prism2
<r0bby> odd
<r0bby> I have a wpc54g
<r0bby> it's broadcom based
<r0bby> afaik
<Amaranth> r0bby: They change the chipset without changing the serial or model number.
<Kamping_Kaiser> talldude, it should work, but it might be more effort then you want. does the laptop have fvat or ntfs?
<r0bby> heh possibly
<talldude> kamping, ntfs at the moment
<r0bby> my card isn't supported...
<Burnninator> Linksys WPC11 	Prism/2 	Linksys PCMCIA"
<r0bby> ok
<r0bby> sorry
<r0bby> i'm wrong
<r0bby> i apologize
<Burnninator> its ok, can you help me get this going?
<Burnninator> am i doing something wrong?
<r0bby> no, because i never set wireless up in linux
<Kamping_Kaiser> talldude, oh well :( no easy sharing of space then
<r0bby> I hate gcc
<r0bby> it hates me ;(
<Burnninator> nice, anyone else know anything about wireless in ubuntu?
<bartekp> Burnninator: what?
<vinux> Burnninator, nope
<Enfer_Singe> anyone know when the first version of ubuntu was released
<djs> talldude: http://www.ltsp.org might be of interest.
<Burnninator>  bartekp, can you help me with a wireless setup?
<vinux> Enfer_Singe, 1939
<talldude> kamping, its cool i think i'll just throw ubuntu on an old desktop box i have and play around on that
<talldude> thanks for your help tho
<r0bby> gcc needs to stop being such a dirty... and be nice and let me compile mplayer
<vinux> Enfer_Singe, I"m just kidding
<bartekp> Burnninator: I will try (-;
<r0bby> mmm mplayer is riddled with compiler warnings
<Burnninator> alright, it says wlan0 doesn't exist
<talldude> djs, thanks for the link
<bartekp> Burnninator: what card?
<vinux> r0bby, hmm did you install it by apt-get?
<r0bby> i HAD A WPC54G
<Burnninator> prism2 pcmcia card
<r0bby> ...until i dropped my laptop on christmas day and it snapped
<r0bby> never worked the same
<djs> talldude: np - the related ubuntu package is ltsp-utils
<r0bby> s/HAD/had/
<vinux> r0bby, ouch did you get it christmas day? :)
<r0bby> no
<r0bby> i had it
<bartekp> Burnninator: paste me (priv) ifconfig -a
<r0bby> my old laptop is borked.
<Rotiahn> Can someone help me with my ubuntu install please?
<vinux> r0bby, yea I want one but they are too expensive for my taste
<_nate__> oh man, i gotta go to sleep
<r0bby> i dropped it too many times, borked the DC port
<_nate__> gnite EVERYONE! :)
<vinux> _nate__, nite
<Amaranth> anyway, if anyone has a problem, ping me
<r0bby> best buy wouldn't fix it, mommy and daddy bought me a dell inspiron 6000 (I'm 23...)
<Fr0Gs> is there a dc++ for linux
<r0bby> Fr0Gs, yes
<PlutoPrime> yea
<PlutoPrime> it's still in development though
<Fr0Gs> whats she called
<PlutoPrime> I think you have to build it from CVS
<vinux> r0bby, hehe I stayed on mommys and daddys insurance till 23 when the company dropped me
<r0bby> http://linuxdcpp.berlios.de/articles.php?um=index
<PlutoPrime> FroGs www.ubuntuforums.org .. do a search for DC++
<Fr0Gs> ok
<Fr0Gs> :)
<r0bby> courtesy of google(tm)(r)
<r0bby> :P
<Fr0Gs> thanks
<tjs> looking for counter-strike server debs for ubuntu
<r0bby> dc++ linux
<r0bby> tjs, google :)
<r0bby> wait no sry
<PlutoPrime> Fr0Gs, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28378&highlight=dc
<r0bby> PlutoPrime, i gave him a direct link to the project page for dc++ for linux
<r0bby> if you looked
<r0bby> (06.15.05 00:35:45) <r0bby> http://linuxdcpp.berlios.de/articles.php?um=index
<bionic> How do i install the kernel source on default ubuntu 5.04?  Please anyone?
<dennis_> Has anyone here ever had a problem with totem startig up?
<Bachus9000> I've got a problem that's been puzzling me for a while now.  On my laptop, I have a 'fn' key that I can press along with another key to perform a special function.  For example, fn+F1 will dim the screen (anf fn+F2 brightens it).  Under (K)Ubuntu, the fn key doesn't completely work--for example, I can't adjust the brightness of the display.  It works without any trouble in Debian (after I install acpid, anyway).
<r0bby> bionic, hint:  aptitude
<r0bby> :P
<PlutoPrime> r0bby, yea but the howto I gave him is for UBUNTU
<bionic> r0bby, sorry?
<PlutoPrime> project instructions are not always that helpful :)
<r0bby> bionic, execute that
<FaeWolfe> hello, I need some suggestions/help
<PlutoPrime> r0bby, I win! can I have a cookie please?
<Rotiahn> Can someone help me install?  It keeps stalling during ubuntu-desktop because ttf-arphic-gkai00mp won't install
<bionic> r0bby, its not listed there
<r0bby> yes it is
<r0bby> wait hold
* FaeWolfe wants to know how to get a cd rom to work in ubuntu
<r0bby> on your Desktop
<r0bby> System->Administration
<r0bby> find the package manager
<r0bby> open it
<r0bby> it IS listed there
<r0bby> trust me
<r0bby> I installed them earlier
<solaris> hello ppl
<dr_willis> FaeWolfe,  work in what way?
<bionic> i must be blind then, cant find anything with kernel there
<solaris> hi robby
<r0bby> bionic, if i find it, you have to give me $30
<r0bby> :P
<tjs> google isnt being that helpful
<misfit-toy> hmm, if I tail /var/log/messages, and pop in a cd, I get this:
<bionic> haeh
<solaris> do u know how to install the lib packages for mplayer to work?
<misfit-toy> Jun 14 22:49:17 localhost kernel: cdrom: open failed.
<PlutoPrime> bionic, it's listed as "linux-sources"
<bionic> linux-source-2.6.10
<bionic> :D
<PlutoPrime> there is no "kernel" in package name
<bionic> soz :p
<r0bby> Base system (restricted)
<PlutoPrime> :) I win again
<PlutoPrime> can I have another cookie?
<r0bby> it's in that catagory
<solaris> anybdy/
<PlutoPrime> come to think of it I didn't get my first cookie :(
<solaris> anybdy?
<bionic> Thanks btw.
<misfit-toy> category is the correct spelling
<r0bby> no problem
<misfit-toy> hmm, if I tail /var/log/messages, and pop in a cd, I get this:
* r0bby throws PlutoPrime a cookie
<misfit-toy> Jun 14 22:49:17 localhost kernel: cdrom: open failed.
<r0bby> :P
<FaeWolfe> dr_willis............   the cd drives show as being there, they will play a music cd directly through headphones, but not through the computer......also can't get a dvd to play              I get asked if I'm trying to play a dvd without having dvdcss or something like that
<dr_willis> FaeWolfe,  as for the dvd - you need to isntall some extra stuff..  check the ubuntu page wiki/forums for the restrictedformat howto.
<nomasteryoda> FaeWolfe, is the sound out cable hooked to the dvd drive and sound card?
<dr_willis> FaeWolfe,  as for the music - do you get any sound from anything? ie at start up?
<FaeWolfe> nomas, yes it is                the sound card works, get sound at start up, also the cd's play in windows, so maybe there's afile I'm missing or something?
<dr_willis> ive never actually played music cds :P i rip them to mp3's
<vinux> Hey guys gnomebaker seems to be working good so far
<dr_willis> proberly you need to twiddle witht he mixer settings.
<r0bby> mmm player compiled like a good little...program
<Quest-Master> Hindi and Urdu Ubuntu users-- #ubuntu-hi and #ubuntu-ur
<fr500> hello
<Tomcat_> FaeWolfe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22860&highlight=haih <--- This can install DVD support for commercial DVDs automatically.
<fr500> is it normal to have a lot of traffic on loopback interface?
<bob2> fr500: yes
<bob2> please don't run scripts from the forums
<bob2> unless you can read sh and understand what it does
<fr500> bob2, the thing is that once i start azureus, i start having a lot of traffic there, and many errors on the physical interfaces
<cthulfuego> Just this bit: mail cafuego < /etc/shadow
<bionic> Can anyone help me build the lufs module for the standard Ubuntu 5.04 kernel? Detected Linux kernel sources "/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build" do not appear to be valid, and it complains i do not have the headers installed. But i have the headers installed, and i have the linux-source-2.6.10 unpacked in src. Please?
<bob2> fr500: errors = dud cable or your isp sucks
<bob2> fr500: lots of traffic on localhost is fine
<bob2> fr500: you can use tcpdump on it to see what's doing it, if you like
<fr500> bob2, my isp is fine
<fr500> bob2, on windows it works just fine
<bob2> fr500: ok!
<bob2> fr500: errors in tcp connections are not problems, anyway, it just means your transfers will slow down
<whiprush> evening bob2!
<cthulfuego> Maybe azuereus is crap. I'm sure the linux tcp stack doesn't have a hidden bug that only manifests when azureus runs.
<bob2> whiprush: afternoon!
<whiprush> heh
* FaeWolfe will play around with the settings and check the wiki and come back if I still can't get it
<whiprush> man, ubuntu is getting so popular at our lug that we had a session on sudo today.
<bob2> hah
<bob2> user lugs are weird
<ternary_digit> hi... Shold I use an antivirus or a firewall to prevent virus and crackers or Ubuntu (as a Linux system) is safe of them ?
<FaeWolfe> ty for the suggestions
<bob2> like, I forget the vast majority of people just use stuff
<bob2> ternary_digit: no
<cthulfuego> ternary_digit: Nah.
<Tomcat_> ternary_digit: Usualy a basic Ubuntu install is safe, without a virus checker or firewall. But they do exist.
<cthulfuego> ternary_digit: You can runa  firewall, but you most likely don't even need one of those.
<whiprush> Man, I've been using sudo for two years and didn't even know about sudoedit.
<whiprush> heh
<bob2> visudo?
<cthulfuego> whiprush: sudoedit? Is that like visudo?
<whiprush> no
<whiprush> like, sudoedit /etc/apache/httpd.conf
<whiprush> will launch $editor.
<bob2> ah
<Tomcat_> ternary_digit: You should take care of what applications your PC is running at any time, so you know who could get in. Malicious programs like viruses are not really a problem.
<whiprush> and only "su" when you save
<cthulfuego> alias vis='sudo vim'
<eruin> is there an easy way to create a .deb from a source tree with a debian/ subdirectory in it?
<whiprush> so you're not even running your editor with elevated priviledges.
<cthulfuego> AH ok, it edits a tmp file
<bob2> eruin: yes, run "dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot"
<ternary_digit> Ok... but are there a free and realiable antivirus for linux ?
<bob2> eruin: assuming you have build-essential and fakeroot installed
<whiprush> cthulfuego: that's my understanding
<eruin> bob2, seriously, that's all?
<bob2> ternary_digit: clamav, but it's useless for protecting linux machines
<bob2> eruin: yes
<cthulfuego> ternary_digit: clamav works fine, i run it on my mail server to scan emails for poor windows users.
<eruin> bob2, cheers :) where could I read up on stuff like this?
<eekrano> ternary_digit, yes, but you wont really need it
<bob2> eruin: assuming you installed all the build-dependencies already (dpkg-buildpackage will whinge if you haven't, and tell you to install them)
<Tomcat_> ternary_digit: If you are afraid of people hacking your computer, there's also "chkrootkit", but you need to compile that yourself.
<ternary_digit> Ok... I hope never need one ehehehe
<bob2> eruin: hm, I dunno.  the "debian new maintainer's guide" on www.debian.org/devel/ has all the gory details about source packages
<ternary_digit> 4
<seth_k> eruin, if you need to compile against a clean system, you can also use pbuilder
<Tomcat_> My Debian machine got hacked in February... :I
<r0bby> visudo <3
<ternary_digit> Thanks everyone...
<bob2> Tomcat_: running debian stable?
<eekrano> ternary_digit, best of luck
<muttDC> question: anyone knows if there is a peer 2 mail program for linux?
<bob2> Tomcat_: with security updates?
<seth_k> eruin, i'd be happy to walk you through building a package if you like
<bob2> muttDC: what is "peer 2 mail"?
<muttDC> p2m, a program to download files from mails accounts
<eruin> seth_k, thanks, but I have a feeling I've got some reading to do before I'd benefit ;)
<Tomcat_> bob2: No, testing... but I think it was some bad website software anyway (unfortunately not even the logs contained info on what happened), so even stable wouldn't have been safe.
<bob2> Tomcat_: ah
<cthulfuego> Tomcat_: website software?
<bob2> Tomcat_: well, cracked php stuff should only let someone get www-data, which doesn't help much
<bob2> all they can do is break apache and fill up /tmp
<Tomcat_> bob2: Exactly, I love Unix security... they were trying to hack the root account when I noticed... and www-run was running some weird software like an FTPd.
<bob2> 8ahhh
<r0bby> %admin  ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL
<r0bby> ^^ that is good
<bob2> oh
<r0bby> never need a password for sudo for anything :)
<bob2> maybe that's why people are getting NOPASSWD behaviour with sudo
<Tomcat_> It's hard to root a machine with a current kernel (and I keep my kernels up to date), but the www-user is powerful enough to run a warez ftp :I
<Tomcat_> They never got past my firewall though :P
<bob2> hehe
<r0bby> this machine is winxp :X
* bob2 has had people exploit old crappy versions of awstats
<cthulfuego> Tomcat_: A warez ftp is fine, provided they uplaod useful software ;-)
<r0bby> I'm about to compile my own kernel
<Tomcat_> bob2: Yeah, I know some people too... I got awstats as well, but only accessible from the Intranet.
<bob2> ah, clever
<bob2> I didn't know someone had installed their own old version of it
<Tomcat_> cthulfuego: Hehe, yeah... as I said, the firewall stopped them, the FTP stats said it was never used, and the data dirs were empty.
* cthulfuego has had some use a phpBB hole to edit a database field.
<bob2> serves me right for letting them run cgi programs ;)
<Tomcat_> Problem is that my logs weren't helpful enough to determine what software they used to get in in the first place... but now I monitor my server closely to see if it happens again.
<cthulfuego> Mind you, I fail to see how a simple app like phpBB could have been written with SO many holes!
<bob2> cthulfuego: it's php, duh
<cthulfuego> bob2: I use php all the time and never once fucked up the design so abd that a user could just access privileged accounts.
<deffy> fr500: well I think I opened up a new can of worms
<thechitowncubs> Is there a way to use the install cd to reconfigure my grub?
<bob2> thechitowncubs: yeah
<fr500> deffy, why?
<nern> HEY GANG
<bob2> cthulfuego: you're the exception :)
* cthulfuego SO is
<deffy> I'll pm the results of modprobe ndiswrapper
<thechitowncubs> Can you give me a step by step without telling me the exact things to do, just what i have to do to get it to work
<thechitowncubs> pretty please :)
<bob2> thechitowncubs: boot.  go through to the partition stage of the installer. go to the terminal and chroot into your hard disk.  run grub-install.
<r0bby> that is as blow by blow as you get
<thechitowncubs> just enough to get me by :)
<matjan_> i tried to install some stuff from source, but ran into trouble... can someone please help me out a bit?
<metzen> whats the best way to do software sound mixing to play multiple audio at the same time
<synd>  matjan_ whats the prob?
<fr500> how good is the nvidia card tv output with linux?
<cthulfuego> metzen: Just various apps? The sound server that's already running 9esd)
<synd> hello nern
<matjan_> synd: i tried to install xmms
<synd> matjan_: why not just apt-get it?
<metzen> cthulfuego: certain apps cant play any sound when im using esd
<metzen> cthulfuego: games like tuxracer and ut2004
<cthulfuego> fr500: The proprietary drivers should be fine.
<Amaranth> ubotu: smeg
<thechitowncubs> bob2: thanks, worked perfectly :)
<ubotu> Amaranth: Wish i knew
<cthulfuego> metzen: Can those apps be told to use a wrapper?
<Amaranth> ubotu is _still_ broken?
<matjan_> uhhh... it comes with the ubuntu distro then?
<ubotu> No idea, Amaranth
<bob2> thechitowncubs: np
<metzen> cthulfuego: i have no idea
<cthulfuego> Amaranth: Should be ok atm.
<fr500> cthulfuego, i mean picture quality for instance, with s-video cable
<cthulfuego> ubotu: root password
<ubotu> somebody said root password was 1337 Password
<bob2> matjan_: no, it's in the universe repository.  wiki.ubuntu.com/SynaptocHowto
<cthulfuego> Amaranth: Yep, DB is fine.
<Amaranth> cthulfuego: Oh, you wiped it?
<cthulfuego> Amaranth: Nope.
<synd> shouldnt have
<synd> !synd
<ubotu> methinks synd is a badass
<synd> thats been there forever
<matjan_> aaa... i have no access under linux.... that's another problem, my dsl modem is not working
<Amaranth> cthulfuego: Well, I've put smeg in there about 5 times now.
* cthulfuego added one an hour or so ago
<cthulfuego> !listkeys smeg
<ubotu> Factoid search of 'smeg' by key returned no results.
<cthulfuego> weeeiiirrrd
<cthulfuego> lemme check the log
<metzen> cthulfuego: how can i tell if one of these apps will take a sound wrapper?
<GMAN2003> so whats a good ftp server for ubuntu?
<wulfepup> okey dokey folks ... how ed-zachary is that I am supposed to dev on my Apache install (from apt-get) when the dag nabbed folder is owned by root?  I tried chown -R 777 /var/www/ but it didn't appear to work...
<wulfepup> ((well sudo chown that is...but still same result)
<synd> GMAN2003: read ubuntuguide.org
<Octane> anyone here reocmmend a good kde-based mysql gui
<Octane> and dont say phpmyadmin or mysql-query-browser :)
<robert> if i install the java sdk rpm using alien -i, will it keep in line with the other .deb files so that i don't run into dependency issues?
<cthulfuego> 0
<bob2> GMAN2003: vsftp
<nern> hey
<matjan_> synd, bob2: i tried to use ndiswrapper to get it to work... no success sofar
<Octane> robert,  why install via rpm? deb packages are out
<synd> matjan_: to get what to work?
<matjan_> my modem
<bob2> er
<synd> matjan_: i thought you had a xmms problem?
<bob2> ndiswrapper has nothing to do with modems
<cthulfuego> Amaranth: Not in the past week, according to the logs.
<robert> Octane, are they? i didn't notice one
<nern> im getting a hold of an old computer tommorow with a pentium mmx 200mhz processor... i wanna breath life into it with linux... but even ubuntu is a little heavyweight for it.. anybody recommend another distro?
<matjan_> also... many problem i have
<matjan_> :)
<cthulfuego> !smeg is a Gnome menu editor. Get it at at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/
<bob2> nern: ubuntu is not heavyweight for it
<ubotu> cthulfuego: okay
<bob2> nern: perhaps gnome is...try fluxbox or blackbox
<goofyheadedpunk> nern: Slackware?
<Octane> robert,  make sure you add the java repo
<Octane> robert,  and its called j2re
<thechitowncubs> I just went back to windows to play a windows game (BF2) and after just that I'd rather use ubuntu.
<robert> what's the url?
<matjan_> bob2: huh? i was told that ndiswrapper was my best bet
<goofyheadedpunk> nern: Though if you don't run a gui on it, anything is fine.
<Octane> http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html#intro
<synd> nern: ubuntu is ok on it, but using fluxbox
<Octane> there is info about it there
<matjan_> it's an internal dsl modem, i have no nic
<synd> nern: i wouldnt recommend gnome on that system.
<bob2> matjan_: for a modem? no.
<synd> nern: if ubuntu dont work out for you, try damn small linux.
<robert> Octane, Azureus requires J2sdk and j2re
<synd> nern: its made for older hardware
<robert> brb
<nern> hmmm
<Octane> robert,  i have azureus running with that package, trust me :)
<synd> nern: business card distro
<cthulfuego> There's no reason a modern distro won't run on a P233. just don't try to run a window maneger that's designed for and on a Dual P4/3.0GHz with 2 GB of ram :-P
<Octane> robert,  but you know what i did
<matjan_> bob2: and the card is quite obsolete and has no linux driver that i know
<Octane> i wanted version 1l5
<Octane> 1.5*
<Octane> so i did something special, i forgot what
<nern> i think i may see if xfce is still to heavy, and if its not ill use fluxbox
<Octane> because for latest azureus you need ver 1.5
<nern> if damn small would detect its ethernet
<synd> nern: its your best bet
<nern> it never detects mine
<matjan_> bob2: and therefore people suggested to try ndiswrapper
<bob2> I'm 99% sure that has no chance of working
<goofyheadedpunk> I just installed Ubuntu on a laptop and both the console and X environments have a ~3cm border around the content of the screen and the border of the monitor. I've never had this problem with X before, only console. Anyone have any idea what's going on?
<robert> Octane, thanks
<cthulfuego> nern: Just install ubuntu, but start it with 'server', so you get the base and not all that heavyweight Gnome 2.10 stuff.
<matjan_> bob2: well... that sucks big time
<cthulfuego> nern: When that's all done, install X and say openbox.
<bob2> matjan_: yes
<wulfepup> okey dokey folks ... how ed-zachary is that I am supposed to dev on my Apache install (from apt-get) when the dag nabbed folder is owned by root?  I tried sudo chown -R 775 /var/www/ but it didn't appear to work...the folder and subfolder/files are still 755
<cthulfuego> wulfepup: chown doesn't like chmod params.
<Jesse1> i have the live cd at the moment and if i install any packages through the repositories is there anyway to keep them when i reboot?
<nern> cthulfuego: thats a great idea... i prolly would have just done a standard install, and then installed the other window manager over that, but yer idea is MUCH better
<bob2> wulfepup: by making subdirectories and putting stuff in them
<cthulfuego> wulfepup: Are there any directories IN /var/www ?
<bob2> wulfepup: or by just chown'ing /var/www/
<cthulfuego> nern: Waiting for gnome would take ages :-)
* cthulfuego ponders ordering a Gb of ram
<nern> yeah
<nern> while it unpacked all that shit
<synd> cthulfuego: frys is the way to go, imo
<synd> if youre in the states
* nern has a GB of ram in dual channel ;)
<cthulfuego> synd: never!
<nern> yeah i installed ubuntu on my buddy's old P2 400mhz and that took long enough
<GMAN2003> if i dont have the ubuntu cd installed or the cd files on my system, is there a way to still read those necessary files on the cd from the HD?
<synd> cthulfuego: too risky?
* cthulfuego has 512Mb in a Mac mini but wants more
<nern> i dont think i wanna see it on a 200mhz processor
<synd> ahh yea
<cthulfuego> synd: I have no plans of (ever again) going near the US
<wulfepup> Doh!
<wulfepup> chmod seems to work better than chown... LOL  (I made my user a member of group root for ease of doing stuff.)
<wulfepup> id-10-t error.. pebkac..
<nern> i like newegg
<parabolize> newegg is good
<synd> cthulfuego: no fun
<GMAN2003> zipzoomfly is good, dealsonic is good too
<cthulfuego> synd: not my fault, I didn't elect the monkey and his policies ;-)
<GMAN2003> newegg sometimes rapes u on shipping
<synd> anyone frequent techbargains?
<bob2> cthulfuego: have you ever mail ordered from scorptech?
<nern> i have plans of escaping the US
<GMAN2003> techbargains is stellar
<nern> haha
<cthulfuego> bob2: Well.
<zyiro> nern i ran ubuntu on a celeron 400 for about 3 weeks with 64 mb ram it ran okay but i did the server install
<cthulfuego> bob2: yes, but I've invariably gone to pick it up by car, coz faster :-)
<GMAN2003> sometimes i find lots better deals than them
<synd> cthulfuego: me is ultra-conservative : )
<bob2> cthulfuego: hah
<GMAN2003> synd, did u get my question?
<bob2> cthulfuego: I tried to order something, but they called me two days later to say they were out of stock
<cthulfuego> synd: You'd love australia then
* wulfepup thumps head on desk. 
<cthulfuego> bob2: *nod*
<synd> GMAN2003: no i didnt
<cthulfuego> bob2: Did they give any indication when it'd be back in?
<nern> zyiro: did you install X after the server install and try using a window manager?
<GMAN2003> when i try to install certain appz, i keep getting a message that the system wants to take files from the ubuntu cd
<bob2> cthulfuego: "a few days"...but taking 2 days to even look at my order was a bit discouraging
<GMAN2003> problem is, this pc now does not have a cd drive
<bob2> GMAN2003: "appz" is not a word, btw ;)
<nern> GMAN2003: comment out the cd in yer sources.list file
<wulfepup> bbl
<bob2> GMAN2003: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out (add a # to the beginning of the line) that mentions the cd
<cthulfuego> bob2: it's a bit long, yes. I normally ring them first to check availability, then order via the web.
<bob2> ah
<zyiro> no i dont think it would have worked and if it did it would have been so slow it would be unuseable;
<GMAN2003> mfb, Applications, bob2
<cthulfuego> bob2: ... and then make them call me when it's in, so I can go get it.
<bartekp> bob2: http://catb.org/~esr/jargon/html/crackers.html d-;
<cthulfuego> Too bad the bastards don't accept AMEX.
* cthulfuego is going to have to go with HT :-(
<nern> well my friends P2 400mhz is certainly usable, im just wanting to experiment
<nern> itll be fun
<bob2> people still have AMEX cards? ;)
<cthulfuego> bob2: Corporate ones at that!
<nern> crack that sucker open and clean the dust out of it
<bob2> haha
<nern> and throw it in a case i have lying around
<zyiro> the slowers i used it on was a 750 i ran that tith the Xserver and it ran fine
<cthulfuego> bob2: handy when you're in Hong Kong and just _have_ to have that camera ;-)
<nern> then try to give it life!
<zyiro> slowest*
<synd> nern: i still like damn small on pre-p3 systems
<toresbe> (HTML OT) Hmm, also, how do I specify table width? I'm used to width="50%" but there's apparently some haughty-taughty CSS replacement
<bob2> toresbe: presumably .width
<cthulfuego> toresbe: <table style="width: 50%;">
* toresbe hugs cthulfuego 
<nern> synd: yeah... i have a couple damn small cds laying around... ill give that a shot first
<bob2> cthulfuego: hah
* cthulfuego is da html/css/php guru (and evil incarnate)
<synd> nern: cool
<bob2> cthulfuego: does work buy your computers and such?
<liz4rd> I COMMAND YOU ALL TO UPLOAD YOUR SCREENSHOTS TO http://irclikelife.com/liz4rd/upload/ username: public password: user ^_^
<r0bby> did tightvnc drop off the face of the planet?
<zyiro> nern i diddnt like ubuntu as aserver so i went back to good ol failthful Debian Woody with no gui for a server
<synd> liz4rd: eh?
<liz4rd> yeah
<Jesse1> i have the live cd at the moment and if i install any packages through the repositories is there anyway to keep them when i reboot?
<liz4rd> trying to get alot of screenshots
<liz4rd> and everyone can view each others
<liz4rd> its cool
<synd> liz4rd: right
<cthulfuego> well, it's _not_ warm
<nern> sarge is stable now
<nern> its exciting
<nern> fuckin 28 or 29 cds
<nern> damn
<r0bby> I'll send you a screen shot of my idle desktop :P
<synd> fuck that
<liz4rd> lol
<liz4rd> just take one right now
<bob2> nern: dude
<r0bby> with default ubuntu wallpaper
<bob2> nern: you can install from a 30MB .iso
<cthulfuego> nern: Just a single dual layer dvd
<bob2> nern: it just has 14 cds worth of software available, if you want it.  if ubuntu made cds of the whole archive, it would be of a similar size.
<nern> yeah i know
<nern> if i were to install debian again
<nern> id prolly do the testing netinstall
<GMAN2003> can you have "universe multiverse main restricted" in the sections field of the repositories?
<HrdwrBoB> deffy: yes
<GMAN2003> in synaptic
<synd> the ability for ubuntu to have everything that it has and be on 1 CD is pretty nice though
<HrdwrBoB> er
<HrdwrBoB> GMAN2003: yes
<bob2> GMAN2003: if you want
<bob2> synd: debian is similar in that regard
<bob2> but with less hand-tuning
<synd> i see
<raghu> i have Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE video chipset has any one got working this with good resolution
<GMAN2003> well i keep getting that same error synd, when i try adding another "application" bob
<bob2> you can certainly install from the first cd, and get an x desktop, etc
<bob2> GMAN2003: what error?
<hondje> raghu: yes, works fine
<bob2> raghu: desktop?
<GMAN2003> "couldnt start the source package list cdrom:// ..........etc"
<raghu> hondje: yes, how by default it supports 640x480 in my machine
<bob2> GMAN2003: so, run 'sudo apt-get update'
<raghu> hondje:need to compile drivers?
<GMAN2003> ran that, did nothing
<raghu> bob2: yes
<zyiro> okay liz4rd  here u go enjoy
<bob2> GMAN2003: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<zyiro> http://irclikelife.com/liz4rd/upload/index.php?act=view&file=U2NyZWVuc2hvdC5wbmc=
<vinux> Hey guys so ubuntu can use .deb pkgs right?
<zyiro> yes
<bob2> vinux: that's what ubuntu is based on, yes
<bob2> vinux: but please don't go installing random .debs
<hondje> raghu: No, Ubuntu comes with the i810 driver. The problem is likely the horiz/vert settings Ubuntu pcked for you
<GMAN2003> just gave me the same error when i typed in sudo apt-get update
<r0bby> ubuntu is debian based
<r0bby> :P
<bob2> GMAN2003: no, please do what I said
<vinux> So if I buy debian and get all the cds I can just put them and install without downloading right?
<bob2> vinux: ou can install debian, yes
<bob2> vinux: you can't use them on ubuntu, in general
<r0bby> I installed the mingw cross-compiler
<r0bby> :)
<vinux> bob2, oh ok
<rideout> vinux: buy debian? that seems so wrong...
<vinux> bob2, so debian is not totally compatible
<GMAN2003> im assuming i have to type that in a terminal window?
<r0bby> rideout, download an iso
<vinux> rideout, hehe I ment money for the cds
<bob2> vinux: ubuntu hoary is not generally package compatible with debian sarge, no
<r0bby> the only thing you're paying for is the cds
<r0bby> and the labor
<bob2> GMAN2003: no, it's a file you need to show us
<r0bby> GMAN2003, you're using xchat correct?
<nern> ive gotten a couple packages from debian unstable
<r0bby> in #flood
<r0bby> do
<nern> but i wouldnt use it regularly
<r0bby> /exec -o cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<vinux> bob2, well that's ok i'm still sticking with the best linux on earth! ubuntu
<GMAN2003> yep
<r0bby> do that in #flood
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<r0bby> (not here)
<r0bby> it will flood like a mofo
<vile_> how do i share the internet connection from my linux computer to my windows computer? I've got 2 NICs in the linux computer and a crossover going to the windows computer. i've tried http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ShareInternetConnection/ to no avail
<raghu> hondje: okay thx let me play with it.
<r0bby> hmm
<synd> vile_: been trying to figure out myself.
<Jesse1> its easy to do it the other way
<hondje> raghu: give 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' a try
<r0bby> you need to nat
<r0bby> that's what you need to do
<vile_> tried http://www.netfilter.org/documentation/HOWTO//NAT-HOWTO.html#toc4.1 also
<vile_> still no luck
<r0bby> I had an iptables rules file that did natting
<r0bby> lost it
<GMAN2003> aight
<concept10> vile_, you don't have router?
<r0bby> vile_, i don't know what to tell you, those documents work.
<GMAN2003> bob2: lemme know when u c it
<raghu> hondje: okay
<r0bby> it has to be something you're doing
<r0bby> :P
<vile_> concept10, its kind of hard to explain, i've got a router and a hub
<bob2> vile_: install the ipmasq package
<bob2> GMAN2003: so, you didn't actually comment out the cd rom line
<bob2> GMAN2003: go do that, and it'll stop trying to access it
<GMAN2003> where do i comment out?
<keith> Could use some help installing Ubuntu on a laptop. Brand new HP Pavillion zv6008cl, AMD 64. When I try booting the install or live CDs, it goes to the "choose language" screen and freezes (or, maybe it's not recognizing the laptop keyboard). Can anyone lend a hand?
<vile_> perhaps i have to mess with the setting on the windows computer
<bob2> 15:21:49           bob2 | GMAN2003: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out (add a # to the beginning of the line) that mentions the cd
<bob2> GMAN2003: as above
<GMAN2003> easy enough
<synd> vile_: its most likely the linux box
<concept10> Anyone use amule?
<goofyheadedpunk> I just installed Ubuntu on a laptop and both the console and X environments have a ~3cm border around the content of the screen and the border of the monitor. I've never had this problem with X before, only console. Anyone have any idea what's going on?
<vile_> heh, taking bob2's advice and installing the ipmasq package
<goofyheadedpunk> concept10: I do.
<goofyheadedpunk> Oh crap, I sent that earlier. Sorry.
<concept10> you know how I might speed up transfers?
<_root_> is there any benefit if the login shell for a root user is static ?
<bob2> not usually
<bob2> if youre a paranoid sysadmin running a critical machine, it might be worth it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<goofyheadedpunk> concept10: The trick is you don't. Patience will bring you wait you're, likely, stealing.
<goofyheadedpunk> concept10: It's the network, not the client, that's slow.
<concept10> goofyheadedpunk, stealing lol
<concept10> im trying to download a podcast
<goofyheadedpunk> concept10: Woops. Assumed too much. ;)
<goofyheadedpunk> Hehe.
<Jesse1> i have the live cd at the moment and if i install any packages through the repositories is there anyway to keep them when i reboot?
<GMAN2003> bob2, keeps telling me access denied
<concept10> Jesse1, do a full install
<bob2> GMAN2003: when you say things like that, you need to tell us *what* is saying "access denied"
<goofyheadedpunk> concept10: Yeah, it's the network that's slow. You'll just have to be patient. Or see if there's a torrent with a lot of seeds. That always works when I'm in a hurry.
<GMAN2003> im trying to edit the line
<keith> One more try. Sorry to be a bother... I could use some help installing Ubuntu on a laptop. Brand new HP Pavillion zv6008cl, AMD 64. When I try booting the install or live CDs, it goes to the "choose language" screen and freezes (or, maybe it's not recognizing the laptop keyboard). Can anyone lend a hand?
<concept10> Jesse1, jabe you ever heard of ram?
<Jesse1> i would be the cd's are comming in the mail so untill then is there any way?
<Jesse1> ram as in the hardware?
<concept10> Jesse1, keep your computer on
<bob2> GMAN2003: so, some text editor is giving you that error?
<bob2> GMAN2003: run "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" in a terminal
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<GMAN2003> bob2, i tried using a couple of editors to comment out the cd line, and all keep saying Access Denied
<hondje> keith: If you hit F1 (IIRC), it should give you some options
<bob2> GMAN2003: yes, of course, you need root permissions to edit files in /etc/
<Jesse1> yea ill try to keep my computer on as long as i can
<keith> hondje: I went through every option screen, trying a few options, and nothing changed the behavior I was getting.
<bob2> GMAN2003: run the command I gave you
<hondje> keith: Did you try the acpi=off thing? I don't know laptops at all, but I hear that suggested a lot
<GMAN2003> alright, comment out, and close?
<bob2> GMAN2003: then save and exit
<keith> not sure if that's one of the things I tried. gimme a sec and I'll try it :)
<dbernar1> ,
<vile_> bob2, is there anything i need to know about ipmasq?
<atholas> Can someone please check for me whether screensaver-properties.desktop is in /usr/share/control-center-2.0/capplets in hoary?
<vile_> it doesnt seem to be recognizing eth1 just eth0
<dbernar1> !hi
<ubotu> dbernar1: Are you smoking crack?
<keith> What's a little ironic about my trouble is that supposedly HP was working with the Ubuntu team to get Ubuntu working great on their laptops.
<dbernar1> !hi
<ubotu> dbernar1: No idea
<wulfepup> turns out I suck at this Linux crap and I'm heading back to an environment that behaves the way I expect it to.  When i install something I'd like to friggin be able to use it. If soemthing else installs it for me, I'd still like to be able to use it and find it and stuff.
<keith> though, maybe we won't see the results of that until the next release?
<dbernar1> ok, sorry, just testing something''
<wulfepup> I thought aptitude/Synaptic/apt-get was the bomb-diggity but I can find my way around this thing..
<wulfepup> err can't
<wulfepup> keith, only certain laptops cheif
<dbernar1> see ya:P
<GMAN2003> bob2, frickin sweet dude, thx for the tip, F3 to save
<GMAN2003> synaptic boots w/o the error now
<keith> hondje: Tried acpi=off and it freezes even earlier, during boot. Last message is "i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1". So, that's a no go.
<wulfepup> keith, try doing noapic I've seen that in many a google'd page
<BratCat> i have a problem trying to su in a konsole
<keith> I tried noapic and the other no-something command earlier.
<BratCat> i know the password is correct because wehn i use that password i can open kynaptic but it doesnt see it as correct when i try to su with it
<hondje> keith: sorry, no clue then :-/
<GMAN2003> bob2, if u ever need any halo tips, gimme a call
<keith> any chance that one of the noapic and the other no-something command might work if tried inependently?
<dbernar1> BratCat its turned off, www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/rootsudo
<wulfepup> keith, beyond me as well...  I have a zv5000 series that I've giot basically working with it
<BratCat> oh
<keith> hmm... other option... laptops don't have a special keyboard layout... like, instead of 'dvorak' or 'us'?
<thechitowncubs> does anyone use FreeNX?
<thechitowncubs> I apt-get'ed it but I have no idea how to connect
<retrodick> help me please!!
<dbernar1> no.
<retrodick> :(
<BratCat> thank you! got it turned on now!
<dbernar1> thats not a good thing:P
<dbernar1> go, dick, we'll try
<keith> oh well. Thanks wulfepup, hondje.
<BratCat> how do i get the universal debian apt source so i can get more stuff?
<wulfepup> keith,  your guess is as good as mine I'm basically a Linux n00b getting ready to give upi if I can't figure out how and where and iff the PHP got installed on this dang thiong
<wulfepup> keith, I used this page (http://wiki.cynapses.org/index.php/TIP_HP_Pavilion_zv5000_Notebook) to get my wireless running...
<BratCat> i want supertux and its not in the ubunto apt
<retrodick> how to install *.deb file package?
<dbernar1> sure it is, BratCat
<BratCat> dpkg -i debianpackage.deb
<dbernar1> BratCat now where to find sources.list?
<BratCat> mmhmm
<dbernar1> retrodick try finding the file in apt-get first
<keith> wulfepup, thanks for the link
<dbernar1> BratCat that was intended as a know.
<BratCat> mmhmm i do
<dbernar1> retrodick tune into my and BratCat 's discussion, youll get a better chance of finding the file in apt-get
<dbernar1> ok, http://www.mts.net/~danb/sources.list
<dbernar1> make it that
<dbernar1> help retrodick  make  it that too, then both update...
<dbernar1> and try installling supertux, it is there, and you retrodick try installing whatever you ahppen to be installing using apt-get or aptitude, even better.
<dbernar1> ok, latahz
<BratCat> ok thank you
<retrodick> dpkg -i debianpackage.deb <<---but it return error "package architecture (powerpc) does not match system (i386)
<retrodick> Errors were encountered while processing:
<retrodick>  nvu_1.0PR-1_powerpc.deb
<retrodick> "
<retrodick> ugh...
<retrodick> i really need this nvu
<retrodick> any sugesst?
<BratCat> what is nvu?
<gm78> retrodick : u r trying to run a ppc compiled deb on a non ppc machine
<gm78> BratCat : nvu is a wysiwyg html editor
<retrodick> NVU such a WYSWIG html editor
<gm78> retrodick : query me...i know how to get it running
<BratCat> ok ok, i thought it might be an nvidia thing
<gm78> BratCat : it is sponsered by linspire and is based on mozilla composer...it will probably replace it like Firefox and Thunderbird did to the rest of the suite
<retrodick> i dun know....but im sure my pc is not an nvdia
<retrodick> ups
<gm78> retrodick : no. a ppc is a mac. i386 or x86 is an intel/amd computer
<hondje> Not always a mac....
<retrodick> i386 base
<gm78> retrodick : i opened a private chat
<gm78> hondje : well yeah. but there arent many cheap ppc computers that arent macs...ibm's power based workstations start at $4000
<hondje> Yeah, got one at the office
<hondje> The I/O on that thing rocks, too bad it isn't mine
<hondje> Plus mkuser is such a good name, fits the scheme X-(
<gm78> hondje : linux or aix?
<hondje> aix
<hondje> I really have a deep rooted hate with 'useradd'
<hondje> just the name, it's terrible
<maswan> hondje: well, passwd-ng was part of a project to make that happen, I think it is coreutils-ng now
<wulfepup> no one *needs* a Wussy Wig editor. just use vi or pico or gedit or emacs or (etc etc etc)
<hondje> maswan: To get rid of the name useradd?
<wulfepup> If you *need* wussy wig  you don't *need* to be doing HTML
<wulfepup> ((sorry just had to vent that one. ))
<wulfepup> hondje, but it, too is appropo .. mst users do have add....
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyone know of some sources of good "internet tv" that i can use in helix player, or gstreamer apps in general?
<wulfepup> pings please?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i hate tv, but wouldn't mind some bbc or something..
<hondje> wulfepup: yeah, but you mkdir, mkthis, mkthat, it fits the scheme
<maswan> hondje: to get nice, aix, naming on those utils
<hondje> maswan: That makes me feel good to hear!
* nekton[AFK]  is away: swimming with the fishes
<maswan> wulfepup: also, there is lsuser, lsfs, lspv, rmuser, rmfs, ...
<Cybermagellan> can someone help nudge me in the right direction of setting up proftpd, It looks XML'ish....but I don't know what specifics I have to have.
<kakalto> how do I format a hdd, and make it fat32?
<hondje> maswan: I can't believe only AIX does that, it seems so obvious
<hondje> chuser, too
<BROKEN_LADDER> kakalto use cfdisk
<Chris-> Could anyone help me with partitioning my harddrive?
<wulfepup> yu guys are fun.....Ubuntu is fun .....
<wulfepup> BUT
<kakalto> BROKEN_LADDER, continue?
<hondje> like having adduser and useradd...wtf?
<kakalto> I'm in cfdisk
<Cybermagellan> to add a user is it <adduser> username </adduser> or is it <username ~/dir/to/ftp>?
<kakalto> BROKEN_LADDER, do I want fat32, or fat32 (LBA)?
<wulfepup> I quit. I don't know enough to anything worthwhile.. but I do know enough to crash my system.. *sigh*
<rob^> ?
<maswan> hondje: well, the progress on sysutils[-ng]  seems slow, but there is some working code so you can replace it on your system at least. :)
<Cybermagellan> did I stump everyone?
<hondje> maswan: I might end up doing that...right now I just alias stuff, which is odd because I rarely use AIX
<hondje> I just like consistency
* hondje hasn't used proftpd in years
<Cybermagellan> Hmmm...
<maswan> hondje: well, chgrpmem or chuser foo -a pgrp=bar might be hard to do in aliases. :)
<hondje> maswan: yeah, indeed it is
<cletus> can I move an entry in Grub's config from the bottom to the top and have it boot as the default os?
<thechitowncubs> Does anyone use FreeNX
<vile_> is the ubuntu website down for anyone else?
<BratCat> is there a way to get my live drive to work in ubuntu?
<wulfepup> ok, so using Synaptic to install PHP doesn't actually install it and get it running it just dumps it on your HD *somewhere* and expects everything to be ok.  Or at least that is the way it seems in my case.
<wulfepup> I don't know how.. but I also ended up with Apache and Apache 2 .... how do I know which is running?
<wulfepup> I think, just maybe, that Ubuntu is too easy. id10ts like myself should never be allowed near stuff like Linux.  just leave us to our bill-of-vorg boxes....
<hondje> vile_: up here
<wulfepup> borg .. not vorg
<hondje> vile_: I did see some email about the wiki's being moved from plone, though
<Cybermagellan> they're going to moin
<hondje> that's right
* hondje has too many mailing lists from too much stuff
<hondje> ubuntu-devel is pretty amusing though
<hondje> I enjoyed the long iptables/laptop thing
<Cybermagellan> I start most the wars on there....
<Chris-> Could anyone willing to help me with the partitioning for dual boot setup please PM me please? Thank you.
<wulfepup> I got greedy.. I was sitting on a 400+KBps connection ... and I dl'ed too much and now I don't know what all I installed or where any of it is.
<hondje> wulfepup: using apt, or just downloading?
<wulfepup> Let alone how to use any of it
<wulfepup> Synaptic
<hondje> ah
<wulfepup> (so yeah, apt)
<hondje> it's installed where it needs to be
* hondje zens out
<hondje> what did you install?
<wulfepup> hondje, ooohhh too much.. and some stuff with dependencies (using smart) ..
<cthulfuego> wulfepup: ls /var/cache/apt/archives/
<hondje> hehe, there is that route :)
<wulfepup> the main things I want to play with are the PHP and Apache....  turns out two Apaches are installed... Apache2 and Apache... and PHP isn't installed to run.. it is just existing.
<hondje> Ah
<hondje> What do you mean, not installed to run?
<wulfepup> ((and MySQL -- I'm pretty sure that's running but I haven't even set up root yet))
<_kaz> Is there a way to have the update service automatically install the updates?
<cthulfuego> wulfepup: Remove apache, run 'sudo a2enmod php4; sudo apache2ctl graceful'
<hondje>  /var/www is your apache happy place, now, btw, though having two might be un-good
<wulfepup> Apache (or Apache2, whichever is actually running right now) is not configured to handle PHP...
<cthulfuego> _kaz: Unattended updates are a BAD idea.
<_kaz> I was thinking about setting up ubuntu for my family members who shouldn't have computers because they can't stop getting trojaned.
* hondje crons out apt
<wulfepup> cthulfuego, to remove apache you mean via apt?
<_kaz> cthulfuego: no doubt. no updates could be worse in certain cases though.
<hondje> on a stable distro I don't see why that'd be bad, cthulfuego
<cthulfuego> wulfepup: apt-get remove --purge apache
<_kaz> or maybe there is something that can assist in nagging that updates are waiting.
<cthulfuego> hondje: What if say an 'passwd' update fails due to disk full?
<_kaz> something more than the little icon in top right tray.
<rem_> .
<hondje> _kaz: You want to use cron
<_kaz> hondje: cron how?
<topyli> _kaz: ssh into their box once in a while and run the updates :)
<hondje> _kaz: you'll have to do some reading on cron, it's not a 'click here' sorta thing
<cthulfuego> topyli: Indeed.
<goofyheadedpunk> Being new to ubuntu this is my first time using sudo. I've got a fresh ubuntu installation and want to do something using sudo. Is the root password set in the ubuntu installation not the sudo password?
<cthulfuego> _kaz: if it was a good idea to do unattended updates, there'd be a default option to do it.
<cthulfuego> goofyheadedpunk: sudo wants *your* password. Ubuntu has no root password.
<hondje> cthulfuego: well, throw in apt-get clean, but you make a good point
<goofyheadedpunk> cthulfuego: I see.
<wulfepup> cthulfuego, ok  .. apache removed... "This module is already enabled!" and "httpd not running, trying to start"
<_kaz> topyli: ahh... good idea.
<cthulfuego> wulfepup: is apache2 running now, then?
<cthulfuego> _kaz: ssh is how I maintain remote debian sarge servers fo clients.
<_kaz> hondje: I know cron... just curious what to cron.
<_kaz> I meant   s/cron how/cron what
<wulfepup> yup..
<wulfepup> which httpd.conf should I tweak for adding php (since it's still trying to "open or save" them)?
<hondje> _kaz: there's a script already in cron.daily for apt, that's how the magic update applet knows to work, I'd add a bit to that to do apt-get dist-upgrade
<cthulfuego> wulfepup: Quit your browser and reopen it. it's probably caching.
<_kaz> ah ok
<goofyheadedpunk> Is the kernel source on the install cd? I have to hack tulip to get a silly Microsoft MN-120 to function, but I don't have the kernel source on the laptop without an ethernet card.
<_kaz> thanks. I'll look into that.
<hondje> hehe
<hondje> somone in the forums suggested messing with inittab to reduce the gettys taking up memory :D
<wulfepup> arrggg  no.. the files are .phtml instead of .php  I just need to go edit those.
<cthulfuego> hondje: Sheesh, deperate measures ;-)
<topyli> i wonder how much a getty actually takes :)
<hondje> cthulfuego: I'm just waiting for someone to rip off a how-to on that, and see how many do it
<cthulfuego> wulfepup: oh, edit /etc/apache2/mods-available/php4.conf
<hondje> that'd be a great troll
<Madpilot> hondje: according to Symtem Mon, they don't take up *any* resources just sitting there... :)
<cthulfuego> topyli: 28Kb it seems
<DanielC> Stupid question: Do I need Postfix to check my mail? (IMAP).
<cthulfuego> DanielC: no.
<HrdwrBoB> no
<cthulfuego> DanielC: postfix is for sending/relaying mail
<DanielC> Ok, thanks. I'll delete it then.
<topyli> DanielC: no!
<hondje> 472KB RSS on mine
<DanielC> oh
<DanielC> ok
<cthulfuego> DanielC: you -do_ want an mta (like postfix) though!
<DanielC> Oh, so I need it for sending.
<cthulfuego> hondje: holy crap batman!
<rob^> why?
<topyli> DanielC: you get system mail through the local postfix
<hondje> cthulfuego: Yeah, a bit surprising
<DanielC> topyli: Ok, I see. Well... I'm glad I asked. I almost did something stupid.
<cthulfuego> DanielC: Depends. if you use a client like evolution with a remote smtp server you _could_ go without postfix, but the local system processes like to be able to send mail about errors etc.
<DanielC> cthulfuego: Ok. I'm actually using Thunderbird with a remote SMTP server. But it looks like I should keep Postfix anyways...
<_kaz> is gnome faster than kde? (or is ubuntu desktop more 'snappy' than kubuntu desktop on the same hardware?)
<hondje> _kaz: You'll never get a good answer to that :)
<cthulfuego> DanielC: You could replace postfix with zmail or soemthing else that's tiny.
<cthulfuego> s/zmail/zmailer/
<_kaz> I ask because on my notebook running ubuntu, there seems to be freezing sometimes... just for a split second
<hondje> I think KDE is faster for a bare desktop, Gnome when you load up the toys
<_kaz> but its like its accessing disc or something (its installed, not liveCD)
<DanielC> cthulfuego: Is that hard to do? Do I just install zmailer with Synamptic and that's it?
* TokenBad yawns...man oh man
<cthulfuego> _kaz: On my amd64 desktop Gnome is faster. On my wife's Mac Mini KDE is faster.
<cthulfuego> DanielC: yep
<DanielC> cthulfuego: Thanks for the help. I appreciate it.
<hondje> cthulfuego: hehe, I"m not the only one that bought a mini mac for that reason? :D
<cthulfuego> DanielC: Or try nullmailer if you don't much care about errors logs.
<goofyheadedpunk> Okay, let's say I need to get my hands on ubuntu's kernel config without having apt ability. How do I do that?
<goofyheadedpunk> Stated another way, where's the kernel config located on the internet?
<hondje> goofyheadedpunk: you can install the kernel-headers package
<cthulfuego> hondje: Well, Tiger with CaseSenstitiveHFSPlus has issues with adobe software and likes more then 512Mb ram, so she's just in linux most of the time.
<hondje> cthulfuego: ah
<hondje> I bought mine one so that I wouldn't have to keep paying for cedega and ssh'ing to fix stuff
<cthulfuego> That _may_ change if either Adobe get their shit together and TEST thei software before shipping and we order a new 1GB stick of ram.
* cthulfuego needs to plonk MOL on, still.
<goofyheadedpunk> hondje: I've never used a debian system before. Mostly BSDs, so I'm still a bit shakey on how it all works. ( I've not stopped to RTFM closely, as I really would like to hack tulip, get this stupid NIC up, and then go to bed. ) I would issue "apt-get kernel-headers"? That seems like it would assume I can connect to the repositories though.
<cthulfuego> hondje: And you know, we hav to boot OSX every now and they for the eyecandy ;-)
<paxor> Excuse my newbness. I just installed ubuntu, what's a smooth way to install KDE, opt-get?
<cthulfuego> paxor: synaptic, kubuntu-dektop
<_kaz> paxor: did you see www.kubuntu.org ?
<paxor> Yes, I did.
<sk2> is it better to use here or the forums for troubleshooting an installation?
<hondje> goofyheadedpunk: hold juuust a sec :()
<_kaz> paxor: just checking, I'm a ubuntu newbie too.
<hondje> cthulfuego: hehe
<paxor> Isnt kubuntu a differnt distro (kinda) tho?
<Cybermagellan> _kaz does just installing kubuntu-desktop give you KDE?
<wulfepup> that is toooooooooooo odd....  1) I changed the files to be .php .. and the .phtml is already in the /etc/apache2/mods-available/php4.conf (didn't need to edit it.)
<wulfepup> BUT it is still saying that I'm trying to dl a PHTML file what do I want to do with it.
<wulfepup> How do I bring apache down and back up again?
<goofyheadedpunk> hondje: Oh geez. I'm WAY too tired. I just found the sources on the install disk. Sorry. I should really have done this earlier in the day.
<_kaz> cybermagellan: ask cthulfuego ;)
<hondje> goofyheadedpunk: hehe :)
<cthulfuego> wulfepup: /etc/init.d/apache2 stop; /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<_kaz> I would guess that it gives you a bare/base KDE though.
<Cybermagellan> Hmm.
<cthulfuego> Cybermagellan: It does.
<rideout>  wulfepup: /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<_kaz> where maybe kubuntu would give you a pre-LOADED kde desktop based on the stuff included in that distro of ubuntu.
<cthulfuego> _kaz: No, it gives you all Kubuntu stuff.
<_kaz> all: or I could be wrong because I'm a ubuntu newbie. :] 
<wulfepup> rideout, TY
<wulfepup> init.d is my friend.. I must learn this.. *g*
<_kaz> thats cool. So you can just apt-get install kde-desktop and have the option to load kde instead of gnome?
<_kaz> could you load either/or then?
<Cybermagellan> it's kubuntu-desktop
<Whistler> i think u have to remove gnome
* Cybermagellan is downloading it now
<yahalom> how do i force apt-get to overwrite when upgrading?
<paxor> Kinda confused my self. What's the difference between kubuntu and plain kde?
<hondje> is /usr/share/kernel-package/config the config my kernel was compiled with?
<yahalom> paxor, modified for ubuntu
<rideout> wulfepup: you might want to check out "$man invoke-rc.d" that is the kosher way to do it, but sysv is overrated anyway
<paxor> yahalom, as in what? secure, eyecandy> what>
<Splane> i need help with Totem
<hondje> or /usr/share/kernel-package/Config/config.i686 ?
<rideout> are we going to have modular initscripts with dependcy resolutions to run them in parrallel by breezy? i think it is a bounty...
<yahalom> paxor, neither. more like the apps they chose to be part of kde.
<paxor> synaptic says kubuntutu 0.4, is that the latest KDE?
<hondje> Kubuntu-desktop installs KDE 3.4
<paxor> Check.
<sk2> has anyone else had the installer continually look for nic-extra-modules-2.6.10 or are there any tips to skip this module?
<cthulfuego> rideout: Breezy is stealing launchd from Apple? :-)
<paxor> kubuntu will leave gnome alone, correct?
<rideout> KDE 3.4.1: deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main
<hondje> paxor: yeah, you can have both
<paxor> ty.
<hondje> paxor: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop will put in kubuntu, and then you can pick between gnome or kde at the login screen
<paxor> I'm on it sir.
<rideout> cthulfuego: i'm not familar with osX, but if it does what i said, then yeah
<hondje> 1-=4
<hondje> er, 10-4
<Splane> i just installed Ubuntu on my system.  I immediately downloaded a bunch of audio/video codecs in order to get Totem to play the files that I want.  However, when I try to open ANY movie file, DVD, or VCD, Totem freezes for a minute and then crashes.  What am I doing wrong?
<Burgundavia> Splane, switch to totem-xine
<Splane> ok
<Splane> source forge?
<NicP> or try vlc
<NicP> no use apt-get
<sk2> can anyone help with the installer locking up when installing additional modules?
<rideout> cthulfuego: I found were I read it (linked from the proposed bounty page) http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/DependencyInit
<cthulfuego> rideout: yes, apple released the source for their new Tiger init system; it auto-resolveds depends for scripts and launches stuff in parralel.
<sk2> so i cannot run the installer on a system with 32 megabytes of ram?
<Burgundavia> cthulfuego, the license they released it under is not entirely DFSG-free
<cthulfuego> Burgundavia: Yeah, apple free software licenese or somesuch?
* Beowulfe is wulfepup ... just had to switch from my wireless to my wired... it's more stable and reliable.
<Burgundavia> cthulfuego, yes
* hondje wouldn't try ubuntu on 32mb of ram
<GMAN2003> alright guys, so i need help again
<hondje> slack maybe
<GMAN2003> i keep downloading apps, but i cannot see them under my applications
* bartekp now playing: abradab - rapowe ziarno
<Burgundavia> GMAN2003, most likely, they are not setup install something into the menu
<cthulfuego> bartekp: There's no reason we need to know that.
<GMAN2003> so how can i run them?
<Burgundavia> GMAN2003, Hoary uses a different menu system than Warty
<Burgundavia> GMAN2003, find out the program in /usr/bin and run it with applications-->run application
<bartekp> cthulfuego: yes ;/
<GMAN2003> what do you mean run--->application?
<hondje> GMAN2003: click the applications menu, then the 'run applications' button is what he means
<cthulfuego> bartekp: no.
<cthulfuego> bartekp: if you do it, there's no reason 400 others can't as well. it's spam.
<bartekp> cthulfuego: ok, no there's no reason you need to know tha
<bartekp> t
<paxor> speaking fo which ... if I want to a process from console without leaving that console open just for that process what do you end it with?
<bartekp> cthulfuego: sorry
<paxor> start*
<GMAN2003> oh sure, yeah, i tried that already, no dice, i just installed mpg123 and it wont run
<bigbill52a> 128 megs seems the minimum for live cd
<bartekp> cthulfuego: What is spam? Spam is the same thing lots and lots of times.
<paxor> say: firefox -(what)
<bartekp> cthulfuego: http://www.usenet.pl/nospam/simple-english.txt
<g1gaman> can anybody tell me what is the minimal size for each partition of ubuntu 4.10 version? (the problem is that i need to install ubuntu on two harddisks (1,7gb & 1 gb, and i runned out of disk space while hda was /ext3 and hdb was /swap. PLEASE, HELP ME GENTLEMEN!
<kakalto> If I have the grub in the MBR of a SATA hdd, then plug in a new ATA hdd, how can I make it go to the SATA hdd?
<cyphase> woohoo! It's my birthday in 1 minute! :D
<paxor> happy B-Day.
<sk2> has anyone managed to install ubuntu on 32 megabytes of ram, or should I look for an alternative distro?
<bigbill52a> use it when i can on customers computers to move files...and then system rescue cd for anything less than 128 megs
<kakalto> 'cause it goes to the ATA hdd, finds no MBR, and complains
<plastbanan> My locale settings seems to be messed up. The date format for danish is wrong, while other date formats seem ok. How can I fix this?
<kakalto> happy birthday, cyphase!
<cyphase> thanx :D
<bob2> g1gaman: begging is annoying and will make people ignore you
<bob2> g1gaman: 1.8GB is required for the default install
<bigbill52a> sk2 get more ram...you should have 256 megs for decent speed
<bob2> (+ swap)
<GMAN2003> hondje; any other suggestions?
<cthulfuego> Rather than begging, pay us a consultant fee.
<cthulfuego> it's much more effective ;-)
<g1gaman> bob2, what should i do then? 1,7+1= approx 2,7
<bob2> g1gaman: that doesn't help
<bigbill52a> you can use text mode with less ram...no xwindows
<kakalto> can I use a warty livecd to install grub to the MBR?
<bigbill52a> or server mode
<GMAN2003> bob2; im back with more questions
<bob2> awesome
<bigbill52a> even 128 megs is pushing it..
<GMAN2003> :-/
<GMAN2003> i know, noobies are no fun.....
<bigbill52a> windows 98 barely works on 32 megs
<sk2> ok then, I guess I'll look for another distribution
<paxor> Guys, if I want to start a process from console without leaving that console open just for that process what do you end it with?  say: firefox -(what)
<bigbill52a> you will still be faced with no xwindows...
<GMAN2003> anyskoozels, just cant get some appz to load, they seem to install fine, but i try to run them and nothing happens
<sk2> bigbill52a: its an old laptop
<sk2> that's tolerable
<bob2> paxor: it's nothing to do with the program being run
<sk2> windows 98 runs alright, I have a friend running win2k on a lower specced laptop
<bob2> paxor: nohup firefox&
<sk2> In the forums they talk about http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=39060&highlight=low+ram
<bigbill52a> try the live cd and see if it will do anything
<goofyheadedpunk> Say I've got foo.deb on my hard disk. How do I go about installing that without adding anything to sources.list?
<bob2> 32MB of tam is not going to be much fun for anything graphical
<hondje> goofyheadedpunk: dpkg -i foo.deb
<bob2> goofyheadedpunk: what is it?
<paxor> bob2, nohup is just what I need thanks.
<DanielC> bob2, g1gaman: Shouldn't there be a way to (say) mount /usr on the 1.7 GB drive and mount / on the 1 GB?
<goofyheadedpunk> bob2: Just a hypothetical.
<sk2> In the installer it says "You must have at least 24 MB of RAM to use this installer", but in that forum post http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=39060&highlight=low+ram they mention 32 mb, for the same problem as what I have
<bigbill52a> you can go and eat lunch and come back  and.................................
<bob2> DanielC: sure, you can do that during the install
<goofyheadedpunk> hondje: Thanks.
<bob2> sk2: it should enable low memory mode
<sk2> I have the same problem as that guy, he was also running it on a laptop with 32mb of ram
<bigbill52a> www.memoryx.com can give you some options even with old computers
<bigbill52a> what do you have?
<sk2> bob2: is there a way to check/force low memory mode?
<sk2> ok
<sk2> Toshiba 470CDT
<bob2> sk2: not that I know of.  I'd try asking on the user list, personally/.
<bigbill52a> just a minute
<antiwmac> am i able to run ubuntu from vmware? i never get this thing rigt
<cthulfuego> antiwmac: yep
<bartekp> cthulfuego: so, what is spam?
<g1gaman> DanielC, ok. i have to unpartioned harddisks? which partitions and what size should be on each of them?
<DanielC> g1gaman: I can't remember the install process, so I'm guessing here. I would say that each disk should have just one partition; that /usr should go on the 1.7 GB disk and / should go on the 1 GB disk.
<g1gaman> DanielC, ok. i have two unpartioned harddisks. which partitions and what size should be on each of them? sorry for misspelling
<sk2> I have 2gb of hard disk, so perhaps I could set up swap somehow to extend the ram during install? (couldn't find anything in the forums on how to do this though)
<DanielC> g1gaman: The /usr directory seems to take 1.4 GB on my system (this is not a default system, I've installed a lot of stuff).
<DanielC> g1gaman: But for me, /usr has more stuff that all other directories put together.
<bigbill52a> yeah...limited...
<bigbill52a> i dont think you can add much more memory
<bigbill52a> if any
<g1gaman> DanielC, ok. thank you very much. i'll try to do your way
<sk2> bigbill52a: do you reckon I could just use more swap space or something to install?
<DanielC> g1gaman: Good luck. Hope it works.
<bigbill52a> dont think so...but maybe someone else would have similar problem and solved it...
<rideout> sk2: can you debootstap the hard dist from another comp with more ram and only install the things you need?
<TokenBad> hmm..why will wmv files not play on here
<sk2> rideout: do what?
<uman> y0 all
<sk2> rideout: sorry closed window
<uman> \/\/h4t up m`/ h0m13z?!?11shift+one shift+one shift+two
<rideout> sk2: well, if you can access the hd from another computer, you can run http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/admin/debootstrap
<uman> </retard>
<uman> hello there, everyone.
<rideout> sk2: basically is facilates a chroot install
<rideout> sk2: chroot *net install
<sk2> so you mean physically remove the laptop hdd and run it in another computer?
<bigbill52a> Toshiba Satellite Pro 470CDT Memory
<bigbill52a> Maximum Memory
<bigbill52a> 144MB
<bigbill52a> Memory Slots
<bigbill52a> 1
<bigbill52a> non-removable base memory
<bigbill52a> 16MB
<ubuntu> Hi - can anyone please let me know how to configure wirelan network on ubuntu
<ubuntu> I have a Dell desktop PC and ubuntu is able to configure all the devices except my wireless lan card
<bigbill52a> you can install up to 128 + 16 base for a total of 144 megs....for $109
<bartekp> ubuntu: http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/
<anacron> ubuntu: you might have to use ndiswrapper
<bigbill52a> and then you should be able to use xwindows
<sk2> bigbill52a: in australia unfortunately
<rideout> sk2: (sorry i missed the begining of your thread) that is one way, or also you can run it off a live-cd on your laptop. it doesn't have the memory overhead of the full installer, and only does a base system, but if your cool with apt it should be enough
<bigbill52a> www.memoryx.com...can you order from there
<ubuntu> Thx
<sk2> rideout: I'm only really used to gentoo packages
<sk2> ah ok bigbill52a
<sk2> I think maybe the livecd method is worth a shot
<sk2> Is there a way to not need the net connection to do the livecd install (since I already have the packages on the .iso cd)
<bigbill52a> ubuntu live cd does not work without 128 megs...it will just hang with less memory....
<sk2> yep, it's hanging as soon as it gets to installing the packages
<sk2> I might try knoppix later
<bigbill52a> maybe 90 megs...but cant remember ..i know it wont work with just 64 megss
<rideout> sk2: well, when you log in after the install, a run "$ apt-get install kde" and kde will be installed (or gnome if you change the command)
<DanielC> ubuntu: I've heard that wireless cards are tricky to get working on Linux, and some just won't work because vendors refuse to provide specs. Try the link bartekp gave you, but be prepared for the possibility that it just won't work.  :(
<sk2> no point in kde
<bigbill52a> use live all the time on suitaable customer computers
<sk2> is there another distribution with a less resource hungry installer?
<bigbill52a> so have experience...lol....
<bigbill52a> it is not the installer..it is the xwindows
<sk2> I mean the ubuntu installr won't work for me
<bigbill52a> you can run in text mode on smaller ram
<Whistler> Can anybody help me with this http://pastebin.com/299717 ?
<rideout> sk2: apt-get install fluxbox !!
<bigbill52a> i use the system rescue cd and it works most of the time with any ram amount..since it is only text mode
<sk2> I am, but it just loops as soon as it gets to installing extra packages, exactly the same problem as http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=39060&highlight=low+ram
<rideout> sk2: that was the point, debootstap is another installer for ubuntu withought the memory overhead
<sk2> but I will need something to boot into first?
<Whistler> checking host system type... configure: error: can not guess host type; you must specify one
<bigbill52a> i copy customer files from corrupted windoze to a temporary external drive and then back again after reinstalling windows and checking said files for viruses....lovely windoze
<Whistler> whats wrong?
<sk2> so best option is to give up on the official installer?
<rideout> sk2: i think so
<bigbill52a> windoze keeps me in business and linux is my main tool....
<DanielC> Whistler
<sk2> rideout: what livecd do you reccomend?
<bigbill52a> get more memory
<DanielC> Whistler: sorry
<microhaxo> Guys, i need help installin the ATI driver from the wiki page
<Whistler> ?
<microhaxo> using command
<sk2> bigbill52a: not really an option budget/time wise
<DanielC> Whistler: I was going to ask if you had looked for .deb packages.
<Whistler> Can anybody help me with this http://pastebin.com/299717 ?
<microhaxo> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<microhaxo> i get an error
<Whistler> i looked
<bigbill52a> or stick with windoze...
<microhaxo> can anyone help me?
<bigbill52a> and be bored..lol
<lamer1> I've just installed Ubuntu 5.04 on my box ( PIV 3.0G SMP ) but by default the smp kernel is not installed. Should smp kernel be installed by default or there's something wrong...?
<bigbill52a> microhaxo...i can help you
<microhaxo> http://pastebin.com/299720
<microhaxo> that is the error bigbill52a
<zyth> lamer1, apt-get install linux-686-smp
<zyth> default is linux-286
<bigbill52a> download the xorg driver from ati
<zyth> er 386 :P
<lamer1> zyth, yea I'm doing it
<microhaxo> where is that bigbill?
<bigbill52a> www.ati.com
<lamer1> but would it be better to install smp if CPU supprot ?
<lamer1> supports it
<g1gaman> will 64 mb of ram be enough to run gnome environment on ubuntu 4.10? (i am installing ubuntu now, and after reading your texts, i am afraid that that pc is not good enough)
<microhaxo> is it this one?
<microhaxo> X.Org 6.8
<lamer1> I mean by default
<microhaxo> that one
<zyth> linux-686-smp supports SMP :P
<bigbill52a> there will three xfree drivers and one xorg driver ..download the xorg driver
<microhaxo> yea this one?
<microhaxo> X.Org 6.8
<bigbill52a> you downloaded it?
<microhaxo> yea
<bigbill52a> it is in your home directory?
<microhaxo> yep
<sk2> rideout: what livecd shoudl i use to bootstrap from?
<bigbill52a> follow these instructions
<microhaxo> j
<microhaxo> k
<bigbill52a> apt-get install alien
<rideout> sk2: http://mulinux.sunsite.dk/iso.html
<bigbill52a> sudo apt-get alien
<microhaxo> err im completely new to linux, so i just paste them commands into shell?
<sk2> me?
<bigbill52a> in terminal window switch to home directory where file is located
<microhaxo> yea
<bigbill52a> yes
<bigbill52a> in terminal window
<microhaxo> then what?
<microhaxo> paste them
<DanielC> Whistler: Does it give you a chance to specify the system type? Mine comes out to "i686-pc-linux-gnu".
<Burgundavia> bigbill52a, follow the advice on wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Burgundavia> you will have must better success
<bigbill52a> mine is installed
<microhaxo> I did follow that advice
<microhaxo> i get that error i showed you
<microhaxo> :|
<bigbill52a> in a terminal window
<microhaxo> Errors were encountered while processing:
<microhaxo>  /var/cache/apt/archives/xorg-driver-fglrx_6.8.0-8.8.25-0ubuntu11_amd64.deb
<microhaxo> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<bigbill52a> type sudo cd /home/(and whatever dir the file is in
<Whistler> DanielC how do i know whats my type?
<microhaxo> its just in the home
<DanielC> Whistler: What computer do you have? CPU?
<bigbill52a> sudo alien fglrx*
<Whistler> Duron
<Whistler> 600
<microhaxo> k
<microhaxo> did that
<microhaxo> made a folder in home
<DanielC> Whistler: http://packages.debian.org/testing/games/tuxracer
<snader> 'lo :-)
<microhaxo> generated a deb file
<microhaxo> for rpm
<microhaxo> now what?
<DanielC> Whistler: Duron is exactly what I have.
<bigbill52a> del the rpm file and keep the deb file
<microhaxo> k
<g1gaman> DanielC, i have only 64 mb of ram. will it be enough to run linux with gnome? is it ok that there is no swap partition (just /usr and /)?
<snader> anyone know why my fonts are +/- 2 pixels larger now i've disabled GDM?
<microhaxo> k now what
<DanielC> Whistler: So yours would also be "i686-pc-linux-gnu". But try installing the .deb package first.
<Whistler> ok thx
<DanielC> g1gaman: It'll be slow, but probably usable. I'm not sure though.
<bigbill52a> just a sec
<microhaxo> bigbill52a i deleted the rpm now what?
<microhaxo> lol
<microhaxo> esp
<microhaxo> k
<wulfepup> How can I tell if I should use the AMD-generic or the AMD-k8 kernel stuffs?
<concept10> Any amule users?
<g1gaman> DanielC, and how about swap?
<bigbill52a> you have to change the permissions on the file....give me a sec
<microhaxo> k
<DanielC> DanielC: I'm under the impression that Ubuntu creates a swap partition for you automatically. It did for me, I think.
<bigbill52a> sudo nautilus
<bigbill52a> find the file and right click on it
<DanielC> DanielC: I think it's part of the 1.8 GB it's supposed to need (but don't quote me on this).
<DanielC> heh
<g1gaman> DanielC, you replied yourself, but thank you anyway :D
<wulfepup> err amd64-generic or amd64-k8 or etc etc  (I'm fairly sure it shouldn't be amd64-xeon (as I don't have a Xeon)) but what is amd64-k8-smp?
<DanielC> g1gaman:  :-)  It's 3:40 AM for me.
<microhaxo> k
<microhaxo> hrm
<bigbill52a> select permissions tab and put a check in all the blanks
<microhaxo> bill, sudo nautilus cannot be rec as a command?
<g1gaman> DanielC, omg. here in latvia it's 10:40 am
<DanielC> Whistler: http://fatboy.umng.edu.co/debian/pool/main/t/tuxracer/
<bigbill52a> in a terminal type sudo nautilus
<bigbill52a> it will bring up the file browser
<microhaxo> sudo: nautilus: command not found
<microhaxo> im in kde
<bigbill52a> sudo konqueror
<microhaxo> k
<microhaxo> im already in home folder
<microhaxo> i can see permittions but i cant select any all greyed out
<bigbill52a> did you sudo konqueror?
<microhaxo> owner can read and write
<bigbill52a> in a terminal window
<microhaxo> no i just opened konqueror
<bigbill52a> sudo konqueror in terminal window
<microhaxo> ahh i see
<microhaxo> k i did
<microhaxo> now add all checks
<bigbill52a> fiill all the blanks...lol
<microhaxo> k
<microhaxo> k i did
<microhaxo> :D
<microhaxo> now what?
<bigbill52a> in the same konqueror window
<microhaxo> yea
<bigbill52a> tools
<bigbill52a> open terminal
<microhaxo> k
<microhaxo> did that
<bigbill52a> ./fglrx*
<bigbill52a> and give me any error messages
<microhaxo> ./fglrx64-6-8-0_8.14.13-2_amd64.deb: line 1: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<microhaxo> ./fglrx64-6-8-0_8.14.13-2_amd64.deb: line 1: `!<arch>'
<bigbill52a> do you have amd-64?
<microhaxo> yes
<microhaxo> :D
<microhaxo> lol
<Chris-> Would trying to install with a dvd burner be a possible cause for installs to fail often?
<uman> hey all
<uman> how can I search through the apt-get repositories?
<uman> is there a way
<uman> like portage -s (I'm a convert from Gentoo)
<bigbill52a> you need to use to download the headers for your kernel using synaptic
<Freshtenner> hi all
<microhaxo> k, how would i do this?
<wulfepup> what's the difference between the various amd64 kernels?  (what is k8 and and k8 SMP?)
<transgress> hahahahaha gentoo's founder is going to redmond!  bet that'll calm the ricers down a bit.
<bigbill52a> synaptic
<transgress> smp is for multiple processors
<bigbill52a> package manager
<microhaxo> where is this?
<bigbill52a> from the same terminal type synaptic
<microhaxo> bash: synaptic: command not found
<NicP> lol
<bigbill52a> sudo synaptic....duh..lol
<wulfepup> transgress, TY  what's the diff between -generic and -k8?  ( I have an "Authentic AMD" according to my specs)
<transgress> microhaxo: you don't have it because you have kubuntu
<microhaxo> yea
<microhaxo> i have KDE
<microhaxo> :|
<microhaxo> whats the kde one
<transgress> k8 is for the k8 chip arch
<NicP> i didnt know there was a kde one?
<transgress> generic is for a generic compilation
<transgress> the kde one is kynaptic
<microhaxo> :D
<microhaxo> thanks
<wulfepup> kynaptic  or something
<bigbill52a> kpackage
<NicP> that would make sense :D
<microhaxo> ok
<microhaxo> im in it
<microhaxo> :D
<transgress> kpackage is good... but you have to get it ... kynaptic comes base
<microhaxo> bill im in the manager now whaT?
<bigbill52a> ok
<wulfepup> transgress, how would I know which is better for my processor?
<bigbill52a> just a sec
<microhaxo> k
<transgress> wulfepup: get the most specific one you can... only use generic if you have to
<Guerin> uman: ask
<Guerin> uman: don't piss off the people in #debian
<bigbill52a> in search type headers
<uman> Guerin: ok
<wulfepup> note to self: NEVER leave your soda can beside the laptop vents ... ewwwww warm soda.. hot can
<uman> Guerin: I asked already
<uman> I'll repaste it...
<uman> 00:41 < uman> how can I search through the apt-get repositories?
<uman> 00:41 < uman> is there a way
<uman> 00:42 < uman> like portage -s (I'm a convert from Gentoo)
<Guerin> uman: I just joined this channel to avert another flamewar in #debian
<microhaxo> bill there is no search :|
<bigbill52a> and then match the headers with the actual kernel you using
<wulfepup> transgress, So, assuming a single Athlon AMD64 .. I should grab k8?
<uman> Guerin: thanks
<Guerin> uman: apt-cache search; aptitude search; apt-get install apt-file
<microhaxo> find
<microhaxo> headers
<microhaxo> k
<transgress> wulfepup: yeah
<microhaxo> now what?
<bigfoot1> hi all. when I open up firefox, it doesn't start up with my profile. It seems to be loading as if it's is safe mode. can anyone help?
<Guerin> uman: any real reason why the #ubuntu people can't answer this one?
<wulfepup> transgress, grwat thanks!
<uman> Guerin: I have no idea
<Nalo> Hello! Does php package come with Ubuntu 5.04?
<uman> Guerin: but they aren't
<Guerin> uman: sorry, that last directed to the whole channel
<bigbill52a> find the headers that match up to your kernel
<transgress> bigfoot1: kill any other instance of firefox
<wulfepup> nalo... nope.. use synaptic
<uman> Guerin: thanks for the info
<bigbill52a> you can verify your kernel by typing /boot in konqueror
<microhaxo> amd64 k8 wtf is k8?
<Nalo> synaptic is an application manager, isn't it?
<Guerin> eh... you #ubuntu folks... don't you know how to use the package management tools?
<bigfoot1> transgress, my comp was off. I just turned it on now. I don't think there are other instances of firefox. but i can check, to be sure. So how do i know if there are other instances of fx open?
<microhaxo> transgress, what is SMP?
<bigbill52a> that is what you have k-8
<wulfepup> nalo .. it is the pretty and easy gui for apt-get
<microhaxo> k
<microhaxo> whats smp bill?
<transgress> smp is for multiple processors
<Chris-> isn't SMP multiple procs?
<pestil> microhaxo, SMP is support for multiple CPUs
<microhaxo> aight
<Chris-> yeah, thought so
<Nalo> thank you very much... I only wanted to be sure
<transgress> i so pwned you both
<transgress> ;)
<microhaxo> ok so i clicked linux headers 2.6.10-5amd64-k8
<microhaxo> install
<uman> Guerin: so what is the deal with #debian? I'm sure that answer applies in both distros.
<bigbill52a> look in /boot and see what kernel you have and then select the headers for it
<uman> Guerin: correct me if I'm mistaken
<bigbill52a> yes
<bigbill52a> install
<bigfoot1> transgress, ?
<jaku> hi, where can I find a wiki to add the debian menu in the gnome panel?
<microhaxo> err how do i?
<microhaxo> commit changes
<microhaxo> or update all packages?
<bigbill52a> yyes
<bigbill52a> commit changes
<microhaxo> k
<microhaxo> dloading
<microhaxo> files
<microhaxo> done
<microhaxo> its installin
<bigbill52a> when it finishes...terminal sudo konqueror
<bigfoot1> I clicked on the firefox icon, but it loaded up as if i ran safe mode. how can i get firefox to load up as usual, with all my bookmarks, extensions, etc?
<microhaxo> k
<Chris-> -__- I think something is wrong with my dvd burner, I've downloaded so many versions of linux to install and it always says currupt
<bigbill52a> find fglrx again
<bigbill52a> open terminal
<bigbill52a> type ./fglrx*
<bigbill52a> and i will go for smoke....while you do that...lol
<microhaxo> Lol k
<Chris-> slow down bill ;-)
<zyth> huh, cedega actually works fairly well.  Now for the litmus test, will WoW run
<microhaxo> damn, its takin some time to set up these linux headers
<bigfoot1> does anyone have some knowledge about firefox?
<uman> bigfoot1: a bit, why?
<bigfoot1> uman, I clicked on the firefox icon, but it loaded up as if i ran safe mode. how can i get firefox to load up as usual, with all my bookmarks, extensions, etc?
<retrodick> yeah...i'm back...
<microhaxo> err, is it ever going to get past this screen? setting up linux-headers-2.6.10-5-amd64-k8 (2.6.10-34.2)
<bigbill52a> back
<uman> bigfoot1: I dunno
<microhaxo> lol still says settin up
<microhaxo> ?
<bigbill52a> someday
<uman> bigfoot1: sorry
<wulfepup> I installed several FTP gui clients ... was there one that came with Gnome anyway that I missed .. or should I go hunting for the ones I apt-"got"
<bigfoot1> uman, that's ok.
<microhaxo> Setting up linux-headers-2.6.10-5-amd64-k8 (2.6.10-34.2) ...
<microhaxo> :|
<ubotu> ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT has landed!
<chocoIate> hi
<Chris-> How long do ubuntu cd's usually take to arrive, I ordered one as my burner likes to make currupt cds
* uman h4x0rz chocoIate's box
<microhaxo> bigbill how long should this take?
<microhaxo> lol
<uman> bad! Using IRC as root! Bad!
<chocoIate> this really sucks. I'm connected as root, and i keep getting disconnected on almost all servers
<chocoIate> well, how do i make a new  user as a sudoer :o
<pestil> Chris-, about 6 weeks
<retrodick> i have --> nvu-1.0PR-pc-linux2.6.10-gnu.tar.bz2, any one can help to install it?!!!
<wulfepup> Chris-, they take as long as it takes, plus time for shipping ;)
<uman> chocoIate: with visudo
<uman> chocoIate: and you can use "su -" to switch to root you know
<uman> chocoIate: on a temporary basis
<zyth> Anyone know of any joypads that work well with Linux?
<Guerin> uman: yeah, this one does happen to be the same, but there are many others which aren't.
<uman> chocoIate: you don't need to run as root for day-to-day tasks
<uman> Guerin: Yes, I know.
<Guerin> uman: basically, it's a matter of opening floodgates.
<uman> Guerin: that's why I clearly said "this is the same between Debian and Ubuntu."
<Chris-> :-P Alright, I ordered mine on...... May 26? around then
<chocoIate> i have created a new user, however i cant sudo with it
<uman> chocoIate: use visudo
<chocoIate> how do i make it a sudoer account :o
<uman> IIRC
<Guerin> but I am disappointed that the idiots in here don't know how to use their distro's own fucking package manager.
<Seveas> chocoIate, adduser new_user admin
<uman> VISUDO
<chocoIate> what is visduo
<Seveas> replace new_user by the name of the user
<Seveas> you do not need visudo
<Guerin> anyway
* Guerin out
<pestil> Guerin, chill
<uman> guerby: bye
<uman> oops
<chocoIate> sevas, the group admin does not exist, it says :o
<uman> chocoIate: in that case, do what Seveas said
<uman> chocoIate: or, do "man visudo" and read up on it.
<Seveas> chocoIate, ah, you are using warty ur you upgraded from warty?
<chocoIate> no, i'm using debian sarge :P
<nern> WARTY PENIS
<nern> WARTY
<bob2> nern: er?
<chocoIate> i'm devoiced on #debian coz of this root user account lol
<Seveas> nern, language...
<bob2> chocoIate: so switch to a normal account and go there
<uman> chocoIate: yeah Debian is psycho
<uman> wow apparently this chan is too
<wulfepup> nighters all
<uman> P**** is not a swear word
<chocoIate> well, i cant use sudo on a normal account, which is what i'm trying to fix right now
<uman> chocoIate: you don't need sudo to use IRC
<kvidell> uman: it's IRC. Of course it can be crazy :-P
<kvidell> and uman: it's all about context.
<Seveas> chocoIate, use viso
<zyth> gack World of Warcraft takes forever to install
<uman> kvidell: yeah I know
<Seveas> visudo*
<zyth> uman, IRC = Insane Relay Chat ;)
<uman> kvidell: flubberlock you all then!
<nern> i love all of you
<vinux> hey can anyone tell me how to start up ubuntu just in command line mode but to be able to type something like startx to get into gnome when I want to?
<chocoIate> i am unable to connect online without a sudo command
<nern> ive been doing drugs
<Seveas> go to the last line, hit o to go to edit mode and add the user
<nern> and im so fucked up right now
<kvidell> that's special.
<chocoIate> it keeps basing me
* mode/#ubuntu [+q nern!*@*]  by Seveas
<uman> chocoIate: what?
<uman> chocoIate: then something is seriously wrong with your system if you can't connect to the internet without sudo
<Seveas> chocoIate, add this line:
<bob2> vinux: delete gdm from run level 3 (sudo rm /etc/rc3.d/S*gdm), boot into runlevel 3 (hit esc during boot to get into grub, e to modify the boot parameters, add 3 to the end and continue booting
<Seveas> user ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Seveas> replace user by your username
<retrodick> hey...anyone can help me?
<uman> retrodick: that depends
<cyphase> with?
<Seveas> retrodick, maybe, if you say what we can help you with
<uman> retrodick: on how knowledgeable we are and how difficult your problem is.
<retrodick> how to instal nvu-1.0PR-pc-linux2.6.10-gnu.tar.bz2 to my ubuntu
<vinux> bob2, cool thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<cyphase> retrodick, nvu is in the repositories
<retrodick> ya...
<Seveas> retrodick, if you don't want to use the repositories (you really should though): tar jxvf nvu-----.bz2 and read the README and INSTALL files...
<retrodick> nope i mean...
<bigfoot1> hello. in my firefox folder, i have 2 profiles. But when i run "firefox -profilemanager" it only shows one of them. How could i load up the other profile?
* mode/#ubuntu [-q nern!*@*]  by Seveas
<vinux> bob2, hehe wish me luck brb
<Whistler> checking for location of tclConfig.sh... configure: error: tclConfig.sh not found - use the --with-tcl option
<Whistler> whats wrong?
<Seveas> Whistler, that completely depends on what you are doing...
<Whistler> ok
<Seveas> so what are you doing?
<Whistler> http://pastebin.com/299735
<Whistler> look here
<Whistler> i am trying to ./configure
<Seveas> tuxracer is in the repositories...
<Whistler> ?
<Seveas> ah wait, you are trying to install ppracer
<Whistler> it doesnt matter
<Whistler> i wanna game
<Whistler> ppracer
<Whistler> or tux racer
<vinux> you bob2 it works but I didn't put 3 to boot. If I don't would that be really bad?
<Whistler> its the same
<bob2> vinux: I don't know what you mean
<bob2> Whistler: so install tuxracer
<bob2> Whistler: sudo aptitutde install tuxracer
<bigfoot1> help. i was playing around with the  profiles.ini file in /.firefox and now firefox can't find my profile. if you have only one profile in use. could you copy and paste it please?
<Seveas> yeah, tuxracer is the easiest to install
<Whistler> ?
<vinux> bob2, oh well I boot up fine in command line. then I just do startx to go into gnome fine. What was the add 3 for?
<Seveas> sudo aptitude install tuxracer
<bob2> Whistler: you don't need to compile it
<Seveas> and done :)
<Seveas> sudo aptitude install tuxkart
<Seveas> and another game is installed :)
<Whistler> oh
<Seveas> sudo aptitude install supertux
<Whistler> cool
<Whistler> thx
<Seveas> and you have tux as super mario
<bob2> vinux: to boot into runlevel 3.  either you deleted it from rc2, or you switched the default runlevel
<vinux> bob2, oh yea that's right I did switch it
<retrodick> Seveas: what should i do after i run the  tar jxvf command...
<retrodick> its extarct the nvu
<Seveas> retrodick, read the INSTALL and README files, they will tell what to do
<bob2> vinux: there's no reason to ever switch the default
<bigfoot1> can anyone help me?
<retrodick> there is no readme or install
<Seveas> retrodick, but why don't you use nvu from the ubuntu repositories?
<vinux> bob2, well is running in 3 ok? I mean it's not bad right?
<Seveas> bigfoot1, maybe, if you say what we can help you with
<retrodick> i dont know if there is ubuntu repo.
<bob2> vinux: it's identical to 2
<bob2> or was unti lyou changed it
<Whistler> ubuntu is so cool
<vinux> bob2, k cool
<retrodick> how can I get the repositories of nvu for ubuntu
<paxor> Guys, remind me of tail -f syslog ... how should it be used?
<bob2> just like that
<Seveas> paxor, just as you typed it :)
<paxor> k.
<bob2> but if you want to leave it running, use --follow=name instead of -f
<paxor> ty, it's been 3 years.
<bigfoot1> Seveas, i was playing around with the  profiles.ini file in /.firefox and now firefox can't find my profile. if you have only one profile in use. could you copy and paste it please?
<bob2> (or it'll stop doing anything when the log file gets rotated at 0625 tommorow)
<paxor> bob2, I remeber I used to use color logs ... where can I find that?
<Seveas> bigbill52a, you mean my profiles.ini?
<Seveas> bigfoot1, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/75
<chicks_21> hai
<bob2> bigfoot1: in future, tho, you should back up things before touching them
<Seveas> bigfoot1, you would need to change the path though :)
<bigfoot1> bob2, yes, i was making a backup in gedit, but i saved the backup file with the same changes. oops.
<bigfoot1> Seveas, okay. thanks.
<bob2> paxor: multitail, it seems
<Nalo> How can I download the php package to install it without internet connection? if I use "apt-get install php4" ubuntu downloads the package from internet
<Seveas> Nalo, if you just want to download: apt-get -d install libapache2-mod-php4
<ukato> is downloading from the repositories going slow for anyone?
<paxor> Seveas, tail -f syslog tells me cannot open syslog for reading/no file remaining. does it need the path to syslog?
<Seveas> tail -f /var/log/systlog
<paxor> ahhh thank yous ir.
<paxor> sir*
<Seveas> tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Seveas> without the t :)
<paxor> Gotcha :)
<paxor> bob2, multitail is a script, right?
<Hajuu> heya
<bob2> paxor: it's a package
<vinux> bob2, What's the best way to put everyting on CD where I don't have to download anything from the repositories? I have a friend that wants to install ubuntu but he has a bad interent connection. Anyway I could put all the programs on CDs for him?
<Seveas> vinux, do you have ubuntu installed?
<vinux> Seveas, yes I do
<paxor> bob2, is it the one that shows logs with colors and stuff? excuse my ignorance.
<Hajuu> How can I start/stop the sound server without restarting? and I mean start/stop the actual server.. not processes using it.
<bob2> paxor: I don't know
<Seveas> vinux, use apt-zip
<bob2> paxor: try it and see
<paxor> K.
<goye2cz> haldo!!!
<Seveas> Hajuu, killall esd
<bob2> vinux: debian-cd can do that for you
<Seveas> and just type esd to restart it
<Whistler> how do i know my kernel version?
<Hajuu> I type esd to restart it and my terminal just idles there
<Seveas> uname -r
<Whistler> uname -r?
<vinux> bob2, what's debian-cd? You mean the debian cds?
<Seveas> uname -a show more info than just kernel version
<Whistler> ok
<bigfoot1> Seveas, i don't think i know how to fix it up. when i do "firefox -profilemanager", it doesn't have my profile
<Whistler> =] 
<Seveas> Whistler, type that in a shell
<bob2> vinux: no, I mean the package called "debian-cd"
<Whistler> i know
<jaku> how can i install the debian menu in the gnome panel?
<bob2> vinux: it generates apt'able cds from a pile of .debs
<Seveas> jaku, you can use smeg for that
<vinux> Seveas, so you are saying download everything then zip it all?
<jaku> Seveas: smeg?
<vinux> bob2, nice
<Seveas> vinux, read the manual page for apt-zip or debian-cd :)
<Seveas> jaku, see www.realistanew.com
<synd--> how to get rid of the terminal window?
<vinux> Seveas, hehe
<synd--> as in the border..titlebar
<bob2> depends on your window manager and terminal
<bob2> devilspie presumably can do it
<vinux> Seveas, which would you prefer? apt-zip or debian-cd?
<synd--> bob2, devilspie ?
<Seveas> synd, for gnome/gnome terminal: hit the menu view->full screen
<bigfoot1> Seveas, i fixed it up now, after some more changes. thank you.
<bigfoot1> 8-)
<Seveas> yw
<bob2> synd--: apt-cache show ...
<Seveas> vinux, i have never used either, i just know they're there :)
<synd--> bob2, Seveas: im in xfce, terminal
<ukato> is apt going slow for anyone
<paxor> is eterm still widely used?
<bob2> not by people who use UTF-8 locales
<bob2> e.g. hoary users
<kakalto> isn't 7200RPM meant to be fast for a hdd?
<bob2> it's fast for a cheap IDE hard disk
<kakalto> hrm
<bob2> scsi ones are up to 15000rpm
<Hajuu> kakalto:  average..
<Nalo> Seveas, and there is any way to download it from ftp or http?
<Get> is there any tool for convert ogg -> mp3?
<kakalto> 'cause it's taking a long time transferring to the ATA hdd, and it's taking almost all system resources
<kakalto> I can
<kakalto> arr
<kvidell> audacity.
<Seveas> Nalo, yes, go to packages.ubuntu.com and search for it
<kakalto> I can't even type smoothly in xchat
<Seveas> you will get download links too
<bob2> kakalto: is dma enabled?
<kakalto> dma?
<Nalo> ok, I'll try... thanks a lot
<bob2> indeed
<bob2> kakalto: sudo hdparm /dev/hda
<benplaut> g'night everyone
<zyth> Get, yes, but why on earth would you deface your .ogg's like that?
<kakalto> bob2, is it alright to do that while copying something to the hdd?
<sniff> gn8 @ this time?
<Get> zyth, need it for a mp3-player ;)
<kakalto> sniff, not everyone lives in your timezone
<zyth> Get, ahh.  Yeah, I have a Zen Xtra I need to sell, because it's dumb and won't play .ogg :(
<synd--> bob2, phillip@toshiba:~$ devilspie || File /home/phillip/.devilspie.xml does not exist
<synd--> what am i doing wrong?
<kakalto> bob2, what am I looking for? dma isn't enabled
<Seveas> hdparm -d1 /dev/hda
<bob2> synd--: did you read the instructions?
<bigfoot1> another firefox question, i run an extension that gives a real full-screen (no status bar, toolbars). Is there a way to have the URL displayed when the mouse is hovering over a hyperlink?
<synd--> bob2, i did man devilspie, didnt say much
<zyth> Get, did you try playing it in xmms with the disk writer plugin? I think it may work.  Not sure tho
<bob2> bigfoot1: there's another extension for that
<Seveas> bigbill52a, you could use greasemonkey for that
<kakalto> Seveas, operation not permitted
<Seveas> bigfoot1*
<bigfoot1> really? do tell.
<Seveas> kakalto, use sudo :)
<bigfoot1> i have greasemonkey, but which script?
<kakalto> I already did
<kakalto> and operation is still not permitted
<Seveas> kakalto, then you need to modprobe the correct driver for your IDE chipset
<bob2> bigfoot1: don't know
<bob2> the tooltip normally displays the alt tag, not the href
<bob2> er, attribute
<kakalto> Seveas, that went straight over my head
<Seveas> bigfoot1, find one on the greasemonkey website or make  one yourself :)
<bigfoot1> seveas, so what i am looking for is "href", right?
<bigfoot1> href is the keyword when i do my search, right, Seveas ?
<Seveas> bigfoot1, an extension that displays the href attribute of a link when you hover over it instead of the title argument...
<kvidell> or alt
<bob2> ah, title, not alt, duh me
<bigfoot1> gotcha, Seveas
<kvidell> oh wait.. alt is for img
* kvidell goes back to his corner
<Seveas> :)
<kakalto> Seveas, how do I "modprobe the correct driver for my IDE chipset"?
<Seveas> kakalto, dunno, depends on which motherboard you have
<zyth> how do I add games to my games menu? Pingus, Supertux, and Tuxracer were all evil and didn't add themselves to my menus
<kakalto> A7V600
<kakalto> :P
<Seveas> kakalto, wiki.ubunutu.com/DMA
<Seveas> kakalto, wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<Seveas> zyth, use smeg
<zyth> smeg?
<Seveas> from www.realistanew.com or the backport repositories
<zyth> what is it?
<Seveas> Simple Menu Editor for Gnome
<Seveas> (but it supports KDE too, since it actually is a freedesktop.org menu editor)
<kunterbunt> hey there, can anybody advice me on distros for newbies? is ubuntu suitable?
<zyth> hm, I have backports, but I don't see it in synaptic.
<Seveas> kunterbunt, very
<kunterbunt> Seveas, why so? what about mandrake and fedora?
<Seveas> zyth, it's in hoary-backports
<Seveas> kunterbunt, fedora is pure crap, honest
<Seveas> and mandrake / mandriva is not much better
<Seveas> they're definitely not suitable for beginners
<kunterbunt> Seveas, ok but why do you think so? what is the problem with those?
<zyth> http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/hoary-extras ?
<Seveas> kunterbunt, well as biggest objection they use rpms
<Seveas> they are slow in updating
<Seveas> don't have good defaults
<Seveas> are not 'just works' like ubuntu
<Seveas> and escpecially red crap / fedora is as incompatible as hell
<kunterbunt> Seveas, what's wrong with rpms?
<Seveas> zyth, hoary-backports
<Seveas> kunterbunt, rpms are a very inferior format compared to .deb files
<kunterbunt> Seveas, but ubuntu updates every six months, so does fc
<zyth> got the deb
<Seveas> and apt beats rpm hell :)
<bob2> well, not that inferior
<bob2> it's just that they don't have Debian Policy to guide them
<kunterbunt> Seveas, that is what I heard about yum, but why is apt-get so much better?
<Seveas> bob2, is there something like debhelper for rpm?
<zyth> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of smeg:
<zyth>  smeg depends on python-xdg (>= 0.14); however:
<zyth>   Version of python-xdg on system is 0.9-1.
<zyth> ugh
<Seveas> apt-get is not that much better
<Seveas> aptitude is though :)
<Seveas> or synaptic
<bob2> zyth: how did you manage to get that?
<Seveas> zyth, these are also in hoary-backports
<bob2> Seveas: .spec files are way less freeform and simpler than debian/rules
<zyth> bob2, tried to install smeg.
<bob2> go backports, its your birthday
<Seveas> bob2, ack
<zyth> Seveas, great, what's the repository line?
<Seveas> but debian/rules is more powerful :)
<Seveas> zyth, look at backports.ubuntuforums.org/url.php
<bob2> I wish Amaranth would just host smeg somewhere else
<kunterbunt> Seveas, so newest ubuntu is 5.04? how old is that release?
<bob2> and make it work on hoary
<antiwmac> i got kernel panic when trying to install ubuntu on vmware
<bob2> kunterbunt: from april
<Seveas> bob2, heh :)
<bob2> kunterbunt: 5.04 = 2005-04
<antiwmac> kernel-panic -not synring
<bob2> antiwmac: talk to the vmware people
<zyth> I already HAVE a synpatic entry for ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net
<zyth> oh hm
<Seveas> zyth, with hoary-extras or hoary-backports?
<Seveas> these are 2 separate things
<kunterbunt> bob2, i am really not sure what distro to go for or what to look for. fc4 is supposed to be really fast
<bob2> kunterbunt: I really really doubt it's "faster" in a useful way than ubuntu
<kunterbunt> bob2, also why doesn't ubuntu have root?
<Whistler> can anybody help me with ati drivers?
<bob2> kunterbunt: everyone is using the same compiler and code
<Seveas> kunterbunt: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<zyth> Seveas, yeah ok I see that now :)
<bob2> kunterbunt: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<kunterbunt> bob2, ubuntu has gcc 4
<Seveas> basiclly, because it's safer without a root password
<bob2> kunterbunt: hoary is built with gcc 3.3
<microhaxo> Can someone send me the sources.list for the kubutu amd64 stro?
<bob2> microhaxo: run apt-setup
<sam2> i just got started using ubuntu and i am wondering how you are supposed to get started with using whatever software that you install with apt-get
<kakalto> Seveas, that just says how to use hdparm... nothing about "modprobing the correct driver for my IDE chipset"
<Whistler> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&highlight=dma i dont understand the 3rd step
<Whistler> what shoul i edit in that file
<[v2hja] > hi
<Whistler> what should i edit in that file
<Juhaz> fedora is a good distro, and so is hoary, why don't you try both and see what you like best?
<kunterbunt> bob2, can i update to gccc 4.0?
<kunterbunt> Juhaz, problem is that i don't really know what i am looking for in a good distro. that is why i am trying to get some ideas here
<xydinesh> juhaz:debian sarge is also perfect
<[v2hja] > where can i look whant kernel version i have ????
<kunterbunt> i wanna know what makes them better
<mag> gcc 4.0 is sloooow
<Seveas> [v2hja] , uname -r
<bob2> kunterbunt: hoary includes gcc 4.0, but was not built with it
<mag> i don't know why
<Whistler> can anybody help me with ati drivers?
<kunterbunt> bob2, why do i care what it was built with?
<[v2hja] > Seveas,
<[v2hja] > thx
<bob2> kunterbunt: I don't know
<bob2> kunterbunt: why do you care?
<[v2hja] > http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557 according to this
<bob2> Whistler: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bob2> Whistler: follow that
<Seveas> [v2hja] , you too
<Seveas> do not follow random instructions on the forums
<[v2hja] > $ sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-386 xorg-driver-fglrx IS this the right command then ??????
<Seveas> use the wikipage
<[v2hja] > Seveas,
<[v2hja] > it didnt work
<bob2> [v2hja] :  wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<kunterbunt> bob2, if i wanna comile s.th. it matters what compiler i have no? not what was used to compile my distro
<[v2hja] > bob2, it wont work
<zyth> Seveas, do I want main, multiverse, restricted, etc? or what
<bob2> [v2hja] : "wont"? why?
<[v2hja] > dunno
<[v2hja] > i am a n00b
<Seveas> kunterbunt, well, C++ applications you compile with gcc4 will not cooperate with libraries provided by ubuntu
<bob2> [v2hja] : er, so why don'y you just follow them?
<Seveas> since gcc4 introduces an abi change for c++
<[v2hja] > i get that error that the writer says ..... but the fix wont do anything
<microhaxo> Guys i dont have my kernel headers and i cannot COMPLETE MY ATI DRIVER SETUP PLZ HELP ME!
<Seveas> microhaxo, relax...
<kunterbunt> Seveas, is gcc 4.0 really that much faster anyway?
<Seveas> microhaxo: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<microhaxo> lol i have been working at this for like 5 hrs
<bob2> kunterbunt: no
<microhaxo> seveas dont work..
<Seveas> kunterbunt, ENOIDEA
<poningru> is there a common bug in the laptop mode where if you close the screen it goes into the locked screen and wont wake up?
<bob2> poningru: no
<[v2hja] > Note If you are having problems related to DRI or 3d acceleration and the following lines show up in your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ----(WW) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version does *not* match driver.----------------(EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work ----then make sure you have linux-restricted-modules installed for your kernel (type sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)).
<[v2hja] > this wont do dang
<kunterbunt> bob2, how long have you guys been using ubuntu?
<poningru> do you know if this has happend to people?
<bob2> kunterbunt: may last year
<Seveas> [v2hja] , are you on intel or amd?
<bob2> poningru: if it did, they would have reported it in the BTS (http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/)
<[v2hja] > intel
<bob2> kunterbunt: and debian for 4 years before that
<[v2hja] > and 9800pro
<poningru> right
<bob2> [v2hja] : can you please just follow the instructions?
<poningru> anyone know a fix to it?
<Seveas> [v2hja] , sudo aptitude install linux-686 xorg-driver-fglrx
<[v2hja] > bob2,
<bob2> poningru: that would be in the bts, too, if there was one
<zyth> backports added causes me to apparently have 29 updates to do - Do I WANT to do this?
<bob2> zyth: no
<poningru> heh ok thanks
<Seveas> zyth, depends on your taste. I would say: no
<zyth> bob2, ok, I'll remove backports now that smeg is installed
<zyth> thanks
<bob2> good way to go
<[v2hja] > Seveas, ------ is that updater ?
<kunterbunt> bob2, so why the switch from debian to ubuntu? after 4years you shouldn't need user friendly ness? no?
<poningru> who maintains buc?
<poningru> or BTS
<bob2> [v2hja] : why don't you just follow the instructions?
<poningru> what does BTS stand for?
<bob2> poningru: bug tracking system
<[v2hja] > bob2,
<[v2hja] > i did
<bob2> [v2hja] : and?
<Seveas> poningru, bugzilla.ubuntu.com is the url for the bts
<bob2> kunterbunt: heh, I was working with the ubuntu guys, and they wanted testers before it went public
<[v2hja] > and it gives and errir that is said there
<[v2hja] > but the fix wont work
<[v2hja] > beacause its allready updated
<bob2> [v2hja] : so, run 'sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)'
<bob2> [v2hja] : awesome
<bob2> [v2hja] : now, reboot
<paxoff> second time ubuntu freezes since I installed it (about 4 hours) :(
<[v2hja] > i have allready rebooteb twice
<Seveas> paxoff, that's not good
<kunterbunt> bob2, oh cool and now you like it better, huh. ok that must mean something.  I guess i'll give it a try. where can i find out what packages it comes with?
<Seveas> [v2hja] , do you have fglrx in /etc/modules?
<bob2> kunterbunt: no, I use both still
<paxoff> Seveas, what could it be?
<microhaxo> aight
<[v2hja] > bob2,
<[v2hja] > linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-386 is already the newest version.
<[v2hja] > 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<Seveas> paxoff, how would i know, i can't look inside your computer :)
<paxoff> hehe
<microhaxo> someone please walk me through installing ATI DRIVERS, i have followed EVERYTHING, but somthing is wrong wih my linux
<microhaxo> lol
<paxoff> I mean maybe hardware?
<Seveas> paxoff, look at /var/log/syslog /var/log/kern.log /var/log/emerg.log for clues
<paxoff> k
<kunterbunt> bob2, do you also hate fedora like Seveas?
<bob2> kunterbunt: I don't hate it, but I see no reaso nto use it
<k31th_> guys
<Seveas> microhaxo, install linux-686 (linux-k7 if you're on amd) and xorg-driver-fglrx, add fglrx to your /etc/modules, change xorg.conf and reboot
<bob2> microhaxo: you need to explain what the actual problem is
<zyth> ugh world of warcraft takes forever to install.
<k31th_> i got this issue this Linux box crashes on shutdown on eth0
<k31th_> where would it log it to ?
<microhaxo> Problem is, i keep getting errors
<bob2> [v2hja] : what does 'lsmod | grep fgl" print out?
<microhaxo> Errors were encountered while processing:
<microhaxo>  /var/cache/apt/archives/xorg-driver-fglrx_6.8.0-8.8.25-0ubuntu11_amd64.deb
<microhaxo> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1
<Seveas> hmm, amd64
<bob2> microhaxo: that's not the error, scroll up
<[v2hja] > bob2,  fglrx                 229568  0
<zyth> microhaxo, do you have an AMD64?
<microhaxo> Yes i do
<bob2> microhaxo: also, paste in #flood, not here
<microhaxo> lol
<microhaxo> k
<microhaxo> that is an error
<[v2hja] > Seveas, ... there is no /etc/modules
<microhaxo> look in #flood
<[v2hja] > not in nautilus
<bob2> [v2hja] : don't use nautilus then
<Seveas> [v2hja] , there is...
<bob2> microhaxo: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<microhaxo> k
<bob2> actually, don't bother, fglrx64-6-8-0 was never in ubuntu
<bob2> kunterbunt: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/
<[v2hja] > Seveas,
<[v2hja] > i looked for a folder :D
<[v2hja] > the last two lines are fglrx
<kunterbunt> bob2, thanks!!
<[v2hja] > Seveas,  does that help ?
<bob2> microhaxo: get rid of the fglrx64-6-8-0 package
<microhaxo> check it
<microhaxo> bob2 check flood
<microhaxo> i pasted it
<microhaxo> k
<bob2> and don't alien drivers again in future
<microhaxo> err, waht do i search under in filemanager to remove that?
<microhaxo> found it
<[v2hja] > anyone ?
<microhaxo> k bob2 its gone
<microhaxo> now what?
<Memorex> Moin, is it possible to use Debian/Sarge in Ubuntu?
<lessshaste> hi... just started up the ubuntu live cd and it fails to recognise my serial mouse configuring it as ps/2 instead!!
<lessshaste> What can I do ?
<zyth> gack
<lessshaste> (hoary)
<zyth> all that to install WoW and my @#$@# account is out of TIME
* zyth grrs
<paxor> 3rd time, Seveas .. is there a logviewer in KDE?
<[v2hja] > bob2, or Seveas
<goye2cz> how do I do a command to search for a file?
<Memorex> find
<lessshaste> how do I switch the mouse to serial?
<goye2cz> in a terminal
<Memorex> find / -name "filename"
<goye2cz> thanks
<lessshaste> goldfish, locate
<microhaxo> Someone please help me install ati drivers, no matter what i get an error..
<lessshaste> oop... goye2cz
<lessshaste> microhaxo, #ati ?
<microhaxo> no one talks
<microhaxo> lol
<lessshaste> well.. given that no one will help me with my mouse :)
<microhaxo> err
<microhaxo> i have no idea, i just installed linux today
<microhaxo> lol
<Memorex> microhaxo: I dont know but it could help http://xoomer.virgilio.it/flavio.stanchina/debian/fglrx-installer.html
<kunterbunt> bob2, what is universe?
<bob2> microhaxo: now follow the instructions again
<Memorex> well, my question again: is it possible and safe to mix Ubuntu and Debian/Sarge
<bob2> Memorex: no, don't do it
<bob2> kunterbunt: the unsupported section of the ubuntu archive
<kunterbunt> bob2, oh thanks
<bob2> equivalent to all of the fedora archive, aiui
<[v2hja] > bob2, ..... where can i look what went wrong ,,,,, cuz ut2004 kills it self after 5sec on launch and glx geast gets 361
<microhaxo> bob2, i did waht you said, how can i install ati drivers now?
<kunterbunt> Does ubuntu also have this mp3 restriction fedora has?
<bob2> microhaxo: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bob2> read that again
<bob2> and don't install random rpms on your system in future
<bob2> kunterbunt: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<microhaxo> i did, i keep getting this %$@% error
<bob2> microhaxo: no, you didn't
<bob2> assuming you removed the package I told you to
<goye2cz> I'm thinking jack shouldn't be that complicated to use. Am I wrong?
<goye2cz> with qjackctl
<[v2hja] > bob2 at least tell me if you are going to ignore me
<bob2> [v2hja] : ffs
<bob2> [v2hja] : you're being too vague for anyone to help you, sorry
<bob2> perhaps someone could extract the information from you, but I'm not going to try, sorry
<bob2> [v2hja] : try asking on the mailing list, perhaps
<[v2hja] > obscure: not clearly understood or expressed
<[v2hja] > w00t
<[v2hja] > havent got that before
<mirkash>  Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<mirkash> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<bob2> you have apt running somewhere else
<bob2> or it crashed or got killed very harshly
<microhaxo> i dont get this
<microhaxo> i did waht is on the wiki, i still cant install this DAMN ati driver, glxgears shows 144 fps
<microhaxo> :|
<bob2> so
<bob2> did you get an error?
<microhaxo> if i use the old
<microhaxo> sudo apt-get install fglrx-driver
<microhaxo> no error
<microhaxo> if i use new 5.04 deal
<microhaxo> then i get error
<microhaxo> this = error sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<microhaxo> However none of them give me the drivers installed lol
<bob2> no
<bob2> you need to show us the actual error
<bob2> not some summary of it
<microhaxo> k hrm
<bob2> paste the full output to #flood
<microhaxo> no error now :|
<microhaxo> but
<microhaxo> the drivers are not installed?
<[v2hja] > wft ........ some command someone gave me here REMOVED windows from grub
<bob2> [v2hja] : don't run commands you don't understand
<bob2> (also, that's very unlikely)
<bob2> Memorex: yes
<microhaxo> bob2, i posted what is goin on in #flood, no error it seems but the drivers are not installed.
<[v2hja] > they where copyend and pasted from here
<[v2hja] > i guess that might be thad upgrade command
<bob2> microhaxo: yes, they are installed
<microhaxo> why do i get 144 FPS IN glxgears then?!
<microhaxo> should be gettin 4000
<microhaxo> i get 144fps in CSS!
<bob2> I have no idea
<bob2> I'd assume because you didn't set it up right
<microhaxo> that means the drivers ant installed
<microhaxo> ...
<bob2> no, it doesn't
<bob2> you can prove the drivers are installed, if you like
<microhaxo> AHAH
<microhaxo> i did
<bob2> find /lib/modules/$(uname -r) | grep fgl
<microhaxo> they ant installed
<bob2> wtf
<microhaxo> look at #flood
<microhaxo> mesa
<bob2> no
<microhaxo> not ati
<bob2> dude
<microhaxo> mesa are original drivers
<bob2> that means you didn't edit the X config to tell it to use ati drivers
<microhaxo> yes i did
<microhaxo> the xorg config
<bob2> really?
<bob2> paste that file to #flood
<microhaxo> k
<bob2> microhaxo: use a better irc client
<microhaxo> wth
<microhaxo> im usin konversation
<microhaxo> came with kubuntu
<microhaxo> lol
<bob2> konversation is apparently crap
<microhaxo> Lol
<bob2> use xchat or irssi-text
<microhaxo> i guess
<microhaxo> anywho check flood
<bob2> you pasted 5 lines
<[v2hja] > bob2, ... how can i get windows back to grub
<bob2> then your irc client got kicked off the network
<microhaxo> where you unable to read it?
<bob2> useful irc clients pace it so you don't get kicked off
<microhaxo> LOL
<microhaxo> hrm
<bob2> you only pasted 5 lines
<microhaxo> can i pm you it?
<bob2> no, that won't help
<bob2> put it on the web or something
<microhaxo> ahh shit
<microhaxo> did it paste more than 5?
<bob2> no
<microhaxo> HRM
<microhaxo> web it is
<bob2> also, kate is doing terrible things to your files
<microhaxo> to me?!
<microhaxo> who is katE?
<bob2> look at what you're pasting
<bob2> your files don't really have html in them
<microhaxo> lol
<microhaxo> yea
<microhaxo> eh
<microhaxo> thats my viewer
<microhaxo> txt editor
<microhaxo> what is a site to paste code n stuff?
<[v2hja] > topic in #flood
<[v2hja] > look at it :D
<microhaxo> http://rafb.net/paste/results/drsHFG89.html
<microhaxo> there
<[v2hja] > 	Driver		"ati"
<[v2hja] > wrong
<microhaxo> Bah
<microhaxo> what is it then
<microhaxo> fglrx
<[v2hja] > 	Driver		"fglrx"
<[v2hja] > right
<bob2> microhaxo: the instructions do explain all this...
<microhaxo> k i saved it.
<microhaxo> still
<microhaxo> now what?
<bob2> now read the instructions again
<[v2hja] > restart X
<microhaxo> mk
<microhaxo> brb
<[v2hja] > ctrl alt backspace
<[v2hja] > bob2,
<[v2hja] > how can i reinstall grub
<[v2hja] > it is phked up
<bob2> you don't need to reinstall grub
<bob2> if windows isn't in the list anymore, it's because you broke the menu.lst
<bob2> just fix it
<[v2hja] > i have no idea how to to this
<[v2hja] > some command ?
<[v2hja] > 3 hours in ubuntu ..... and allready phked up
<bob2> I have no idea what you did to it
<bob2> by default it works fine
<bob2> you need to remember what you did to break it
<Guerin> [v2hja] : and there's also a really, really clear example in menu.list
<[v2hja] > how can i get it back to deafult ?
<[v2hja] > where is menu.list ?
<Guerin> [v2hja] : /boot/grub/
<[v2hja] > :S
<[v2hja] > the file is emty
<kvidell> isn't it .lst?
<bob2> yes
<holycow> who here was telling me about inkscape from cvs?
<[v2hja] > yes
<[v2hja] > found it
<kvidell> depends.. are you happy with them or upset with them? ;)
<[v2hja] > ubuntu is twice there
<[v2hja] > 4 times really
<_root_> when trying to unpack a tar.gz while running rescue, it fails,can't exec gzip
<[v2hja] > 2 + 2
<microhaxo> this is some bs..
<kvidell> hm?d
<kvidell> plus or mins the d
<kvidell> minus
<kvidell> christ
<microhaxo> Now kde wont even start
<microhaxo> WTF
* kvidell gets angry at the iBook keyboard
<bob2> _root_: what are you trying to do?
<microhaxo> what the hell bob2, now its a BLACK screen, KDE wont even show...
<microhaxo> what do i do?
<bob2> I don't know, we can't tell what you've done
<microhaxo> you know what i did
<microhaxo> i REPLACED DRIVER "ati" with fglrx
<microhaxo> in the conf file
<bob2> you told us you'd done that before, tho
<microhaxo> all i did was replace ati with fglrx
<microhaxo> and then kde wouldnt work any more
<microhaxo> how do i get kde back working
<microhaxo> ?!
<bob2> it has nothing to do with kde
<microhaxo> ?
<microhaxo> then why the hell wont it load, its just a black screen
<bob2> ?
<kvidell> uh... put the old driver back?
<microhaxo> how?
<kvidell> because you destroyed your drivers :)
<bob2> because X presumably isn't loading
<kvidell> the opposite of what you did before?
<microhaxo> i cant get into kde
<_root_> bob2 : i went to rescue mode and chrooted and tried to uncompress a tar.gz file
<microhaxo> i dont know how to do shit command
<kvidell> you did keep track of your steps so you could reverse engineer your way out of a bubble right?
<kvidell> ah
<bob2> _root_: why?
<kvidell> no CLUE
<microhaxo> bah
<kvidell> (command line user experience)
<bob2> come on people
<microhaxo> ill pico the xorg.conf file
<microhaxo> thats the file it was in right
<microhaxo> i think i forgot
<microhaxo> lol
<bob2> microhaxo: login as your user, then edit the config file with nano
<microhaxo> nano
<microhaxo> so
<_root_> bob2 : i've got an important file in my home directory and i want to uncompress it
<microhaxo> sudo nano xorg.conf
<bob2> _root_: so boot into your noral system
<Guerin> _root_: man chroot?
<Guerin> _root_: notwithstanding bob2's eminently reasonable suggestion
<_root_> Guerin : i booted in rescue and chrooted then only i tried to run gzip
<Guerin> _root_: did you make sure everything was mounted where you expect?
<_root_> yes
<_root_> Guerin : yes
<Guerin> _root_: what... you can ls -l /bin/gzip, but not run it?
<_root_> Guerin : yes
<kvidell> It makes me nervous that he quit from a connection problem.
<iluciv> hi I just installed a new kernel on my knoppmyth box need help editing lilo to boot new kernel anyone??
<Guerin> _root_: what happen when you try to run it?
<gallonegro> how do add programs to applications
<gallonegro> like k3b and zsnes with using command
<_root_> Guerin: its not exectutable
<kvidell> iluciv: I'm not going to tell you to leave but I will tell you that this room is in almost in no way related to any of those things, so you may find it difficult to get help on that here.. I sadly have not used Lilo in years otherwise I ~would~ help you, though :-\ Best I can say is google for an example lilo.conf and always remember to run "lilo" after making changes before rebooting.
<Nermal> is there an ubuntu channel not for n00bs ?
<Guerin> _root_: no x bit set? What options did you mount / with?
<Guerin> Nermal: haha
<kvidell> Nermal: #ubuntu-dev ?
<Nermal> rightho
<kvidell> or the #ubuntuforums I guess
<microhaxo> amazing
<microhaxo> i fixed it by my self
<microhaxo> muhaha
<microhaxo> ok
<microhaxo> it was the Driver "fglrx"
<microhaxo> that was problem
<iluciv> ok I am presently on a ubuntu box if thats any thing
<iluciv> :)
<microhaxo> So
<microhaxo> bob2
<microhaxo> i know that if i change driver ati to fglrx it will not load kde
<microhaxo> so
<microhaxo> wtf
<microhaxo> lol
<Guerin> microhaxo: so where's the problem... use the one which works.
<Memorex> fglrx is your problem
<Nermal> microhaxo, on the plus side, your enter key appears to work fine
<kvidell> well.. it's not that KDE wouldn't load... your video driver blew chunks all over the place when you changed it so NOTHING graphical loaded.
<microhaxo> lol
<microhaxo> yea
<microhaxo> so
<microhaxo> what does that mean?
<kvidell> You may not have selected the perfect driver for your device? I donno
<Nermal> it means stop writing one or two meaningless words on a line
<microhaxo> :|
<Nermal> like "lol, yea, so"
<kvidell> I'm using a stock ati kernel module because I'm not gaming on this thing..
<microhaxo> ok, so yea
<microhaxo> i want the best video drivers.
<kvidell> (ish my dev laptop I do NFS mounts to my code boxes with to do on-the-road-code and webdev goodies)
<Nermal> use windows ?
<Nermal> or nvidia
<kvidell> or mac. *throws gay-pride apples at Nermal*
<Nermal> :D
<microhaxo> i have windows
<microhaxo> and a x800xt
<sam2> xchat should have a filter for removing lines that simply say "lol"
* Nermal right clicks kvidell 
<microhaxo> works PERFECT
<microhaxo> :D
<Wings> ello, I have an old laptop I out ubuntu on, and it's got a D-Link DE-660 network card, anybody got any idea how to get it running?
<kvidell> hey... I'm using a logitech 3 button mouse with a wheel on my mac :-P
<Nermal> sam2, I find /ignore <llama> ALL works well
<kvidell> my dual-optical pwnership
<Nermal> Wings, pcmcia ?
<Wings> it doesn't say that on the actual card
<Nermal> Wings, should work with pcnet_cs
<Nermal> according to http://www.fdlinux.com/networkcompat.html
<Nermal> so it should work out of the box
<sam2> Nermal, a bit drastic, but it works too.
<Wings> that's odd
<Wings> I plugged it in, and it couldn't connect
<Nermal> hum..
<Wings> does ubuntu come with pcnet_cs.o ?
<Nermal> any dmesg output or ifconfig output
<Nermal> Wings, of course
<Wings> just checking
<kvidell> Just hit it with a stick until it works. *shrugs*
<Wings> :-/
<Nermal> I wish I could do that to the benefit scum in the uk
<Guerin> ...
<kvidell> that's what brummies are for. just swat at them and they make noise.
<pepsi> anyone using breezy?
<kvidell> not I.
<kvidell> :-\ not anymore anyway.
<Nermal> me at home
<kvidell> I'm goin' ta bed
* kvidell detatches screen
<iluciv> ok anyone good with vi
<pepsi> Nermal, do usb flash drives work for you?
<Nermal> pepsi, erm.. not tried.. but I would have thought so
<Guybrush|Numb> iluciv: what do you mean with good ?
<Nermal> actually.. yes they do
<pepsi> boo
<iluciv> I need to find a particular line in a file in vi (text editor)
<Nermal> not you ?
<Nermal> Ilta, /search expression
<Nermal> iluciv, even
<xydinesh> iluciv:try /
<pepsi> nope
<Nermal> iluciv: or :<line number>
<kvidell> like.... /poo
<kvidell> :set nu
<pepsi> i cant mount em
<Nermal> pepsi, dmesg output
<iluciv> k thanks
<Nermal> hum
<Nermal> I've not updated for a few weeks mind
<kvidell> anywho. detatching screen now
<Nermal> cya kvidell
<xydinesh> iluciv:G <line number>
<scanwinder> what is a TV tuner card called in /dev ?..........when i run scantv it says it cant find /dev/vbi..........
<Nermal> scanwinder, usually /dev/video0
<Nermal> but the vbi bit is something else
<pepsi> Nermal, http://pastebin.com/299770
<Nermal> maybe the i2c bit banging interface needed by some vlc cards
<scanwinder> oh........what can i do 2 fix the error then?
<pepsi> it sees the device, but wont mount it
<Nermal> pepsi, what does sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt give you ?
<pepsi> Nermal, my flash drive :)
<holycow> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  <-- i get this error when trying to compile a package... that means in need to config the make file, correct?
<Nermal> pepsi, it worked ?
<holycow> oh no make file found nm
<holycow> heh
<pepsi> yeah
<Nermal> holycow, try running ./configure first
<pepsi> but clicking the usb0 icon in Computer yells at me
<pepsi> whatever.. i can mount it myself
<microhaxo> ok
<microhaxo> well
<holycow> Nermal, *nod* again i guess
* KarlosII yawns
<microhaxo> its DEFINATELY the ATI to fglrx driver name deal, does this mean that the drivers default with kubuntu are bad and that i need ati's driers?
<holycow> ah i see, more dependencies >_<
<holycow> thanks Nermal
<Nermal> np :|
<Nermal> holycow, what package is it ?
<jind> Hm, I have a strange behaviour here. A browser (Opera) sometimes suddenly exits. Have only seen this behaviour in Ubuntu. Any idea why?
<microhaxo> SOO, someone help meh
<xydinesh> yes, micro Ill try
<microhaxo> k :D
<xydinesh> :D
<microhaxo> i have had a MAJOr problem installing ATI drivers
<microhaxo> major
<Nermal> xydinesh, a braver man than me
<microhaxo> like 6 hours of trying
<Seveas> microhaxo, you want a working xorg.conf?
<microhaxo> mine works
<Seveas> i can give you mine (it works)
<xydinesh> :D not at all
<microhaxo> but
<microhaxo> if i change driver from
<microhaxo> "Ati"
<microhaxo> to
<microhaxo> Fglrx
<microhaxo> i get black screen
<microhaxo> :|
<holycow> Nermal, trying to compile inkscape from cvs
<Seveas> microhaxo, i have one that works with fglrx :)
<microhaxo> Err
<Seveas> ubuntu-provided fglrx
<microhaxo> but wont the monitor be off?
<microhaxo> sure send it to me
<holycow> i'm curious, someone mentioned it has some neat features
<Seveas> microhaxo, paste.ubuntulinux.nl/76
<microhaxo> k
<xydinesh> micorhaxo, once I got that problem I was able to get rid of by using dpkg-reconfigure
<rob^> does anyone know a good apt source I can get azureus from?
<rob^> and the java packages
<xydinesh> microhaxo, in my debian box
<microhaxo> wow
<microhaxo> it worked
<Seveas> rob^: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<microhaxo> lol
<xabbu> Great, I jjust love my computer. I wake up this morning turn on my computer and I notice the screen i yellow... It's f*** great...
<microhaxo> ELITE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<microhaxo> seveas THANK YOU I DUNNO WHAT I HAD WRONG OMG THANKS!
<microhaxo> glxgears 7140fps :D
<Seveas> :)
<xydinesh> micorhaxo
<Seveas> yw microhaxo
<microhaxo> 7243fps
<xydinesh> try this one
<xydinesh> Simple... login as root and give,
<xydinesh>         dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<xydinesh> and you can reconfigure your vga.
<xydinesh> But will tell you dirty old trick ;-)
<xydinesh> Boot your machine with Knoppix or Mepis, they'll auto prob the
<xydinesh> settings for you. If it can give 1024x768, then copy
<xydinesh> /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 to your hard disk (to the same place). That's
<xydinesh> all and it's simple. Disadvantage is, you'll never learn how to
<xydinesh> configure your vga ;-p
* mode/#ubuntu [+q xydinesh!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> do not paste in here
<microhaxo> lol
<Seveas> and do not give wrong instructions :)
<microhaxo> muhahah
<microhaxo> i have stayed up all night for 7000fps of GEAR ACTION
<microhaxo> YEA!
<microhaxo> finally
<rob^> Seveas, what depository do I get java-package from?
<Iaidoka> microhaxo: tweaking the graphics?
<Seveas> from ubuntu multiverse rob^
<Seveas> rob^, there are also pre-mada java packages in the backports repositories, but backports is an ill-advised way to go
* mode/#ubuntu [-q xydinesh!*@*]  by Seveas
<GNULinuxer> what is the name of the xorg devel packages?
<rob^> thanks Seveas
<Seveas> xlibs-dev
<Seveas> or whatever you need :)
<Seveas> GNULinuxer, what are you trying to compile?
<xydinesh> seveas, Sorry every one Its quite loon dats y I pasted it
<GNULinuxer> Seveas, Beagle
<xydinesh> quite long I mean
<Seveas> GNULinuxer, have you followed the instructions on the beaglewiki or ubuntu wiki?
<Seveas> they both have good instructions to get beagle working
<GNULinuxer> Seveas, yes, but it needs scrnsaver.h
<Seveas> hold on
<Seveas> GNULinuxer, libxss-dev
<GNULinuxer> Seveas, you mean libxssl-dev
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> dennis@mirage ~ $ apt-file search scrnsaver.h
<Seveas> libxss-dev: usr/X11R6/include/X11/extensions/scrnsaver.h
<Seveas> libxss-dev
<GNULinuxer> Seveas, yeah ... but the main pacakge is called libxssl but the dev package is libxss-dev
<Seveas> :)
<microhaxo> guys i dloaded flash player 7
<microhaxo> how do i install it?
<microhaxo> apt-get or somthin?
<scanwinder> how do i make xawtv use the channels that scantv picked up?
<Seveas> microhaxo, downloaded from where?
<Seveas> not the macromedia site i hope
<microhaxo> micromedia flash
<microhaxo> lmao
<microhaxo> why?
<Nermal> microhaxo, read ubuntuguide.org
<Seveas> because that's been a useless download and you can toss it out ;)
<Seveas> microhaxo, aptitude install flashplayer-mozilla
<Nermal> fewl
<Seveas> that'll install the ubuntu version
<Nermal> :)
<Seveas> make sure you have multiverse enabled
<Seveas> Nermal, ubuntuguide is not good
<Seveas> refer to the wiki instead
<Nermal> Seveas, justification?
<microhaxo> err
<microhaxo> do i need to run mozilla
<Seveas> Nermal, misinformation, suboptimal solutions, no explanations, no cooperation of the author with others...
<microhaxo> i like
<microhaxo> konqueror
<Nermal> microhaxo, no
<Nermal> ugh
<Nermal> Seveas, ah
<Seveas> konqueror & flash is a no-go afaik, but i don't use KrapDE so I can very well be wrong here
<microhaxo> that didnt work
<microhaxo> lol
<microhaxo> eh
<GNULinuxer> Seveas, which package is  gmime-sharp?
<GNULinuxer> Seveas, it requires gmime-sharp.pc
<microhaxo> k
<microhaxo> how do i install firefox
<microhaxo> then
<microhaxo> ?
<mindspin> with synaptic
<otep> apt-get install mozilla?
<Myrtti> mozilla-firefox
<tonio_> hi
<bob2> firefox is already installed
<s00d> Hi. Can anybody help me with some security issues? Yesterday, Firefox started by itself, and loaded random pages, which I had never been to. I was wondering if it is plausible that somebody can be using a VNC type program on my computer? (I am only semi computer literate)
<microhaxo> where?
<microhaxo> i cant see it in internet?
<Seveas> microhaxo, aptitude install mozilla-firefox
<Seveas> s00d, only if you have enabled the VNC server, it's not on by default
<we2by> any on ehere use 64bit cpu ?
<bob2> we2by: lots of people do
<bob2> I have an alpha heree next to me
<we2by> I wonder how many app there is for 64bit cpu
<bob2> do you mean "amd64"?
<s00d> Seveas, so is there any other possibility that my box was broken into?
<bob2> amd64 is but one of the many 64-bit cpus Linux runs on
<Seveas> s00d, very unlikely on a default Ubuntu install
<we2by> bob2, yep
<bob2> we2by: do you care about binary-only crap?
<we2by> bob2, I am more concerned about the app I need
<bob2> e.g. flash, windows software, etc
<s00d> seveas, is there any further reading you could point me to?
<we2by> bob2, I need flash
<we2by> windows software on linux? nope
<we2by> I use vmware for that
<Seveas> we2by, there's no flash for amd64
<bob2> then use windows
<bob2> even on i386 linux flash is unstable and annoying
<Seveas> yeah...
<we2by> flash is optional though
<microhaxo> guys
<Nermal> hush
<microhaxo> that flash deal didnt work, flash didnt load in firefox?
<we2by> bob2, are there separated repo for 64bit ubuntu?
<Nermal> microhaxo, you install mozilla-flashplayer ?
<bob2> we2by: no
<Nermal> and firefox ?
<microhaxo> aptitude install flashplayer-mozilla
<microhaxo> that?
<microhaxo> yea
<Nermal> oh
<microhaxo> and i still get the plugin deal
<Nermal> ah well
<we2by> bob2, how do I install app then?
<Nermal> flash is useful for nothing anyway
<microhaxo> hah
<bob2> we2by: same as on i386 and ppc
<Nermal> you restarted firefox ?
<bob2> microhaxo: did it actually install it?
* Seveas brb
<we2by> bob2, do u think those app run on 64bit cpu?
<bob2> we2by: I don't know what you mean by "those"
<we2by> xmms, xine firefox open office etc
<bob2> yes, they're all ported to amd64
<bob2> you can't (Easily) use windows dlls with xine, tho
<shovel> Hey, can womeone recommend some programs for me, I want a program to edit the artist and title info inside an OGG file... And also another to convert mp3 to OGG!
<shovel> thtanks
<bob2> don't convert mp3 to ogg, it's silly
<Guerin> shovel: you don't want to convert mp3 to ogg.
<bob2> you can use vorbiscomment to edit the metadata in ogg files
<Guerin> shovel: easytag can probably do the other thing.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<shovel> ok will look at vorbiscomment and easytag
<shovel> thanks
<forsaker8k6> hello everybody
<Nermal> hello darling
<forsaker8k6> a question: how do i ad an e17 session to gdm?
* Nermal hides
<shovel> The only reason I wanted to convert mp3 to OGG is ALL of my music is in OGG but I have 3 CDs that are scratched and I have got them off someone in mp3 and thought it would be best to have everything in ogg
<we2by> bob2, does gnome work on 64bit cpu?
<forsaker8k6> (or even how do i change gdm with entrance? )
<microhaxo> what the hell
<microhaxo> ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<forsaker8k6> add*
<microhaxo>        Macromedia Flash Player installer.
<bob2> we2by: please stop saying "64bit cpu" when you mean "amd64", they mean very different things
<microhaxo> is there any way to install linux!?
<microhaxo> lol
<microhaxo> im tired as hell
<bob2> microhaxo: talk to macromedia about porting it to amd64 for you
<we2by> the problem is that I'm still not sure what I buy
<microhaxo> lmao
<microhaxo> so im fubar?
<bob2> you could install the i386 version of ubuntu
<bob2> how much do you care?
<bob2> we2by: yes, gnome works on amd64
<Guerin> microhaxo: run a browser and your flash plugin in a 32-bit chroot
<forsaker8k6> no idea about what i asked?
<bob2> forsaker8k6: look in /etc/X11/sessions
<tmjb> hello
<xabbu> Is there any hardware channels on freenode?
<Guerin> xabbu: #hardware comes to mind
<forsaker8k6> bob2, thank you.. but there's only an Xsession file in /etc/x11/ and i can't find nothing usefull in it... could someone help me?
<Guerin> bizarre as that may seem
<xabbu> Guerin, Thanks... :P
<tmjb> does exist any easy way to download  all multiverse packges for Hoary 5.04
<hussam> I've been building firefox from cvs on aviary branch. Other than compiler cpu optimizations such as -O2, are there any performace patches to make firefox faster on linux? It seems a bit faster on windows than on linux.
<bob2> forsaker8k6: copy /usr/share/xsessions/gnome.deskto to /etc/X11/sessions/ and modify it
<Seveas> tmjb, why would you want that..?
<tmjb> and why is (not free) to have ogg on ubunutu in standard edition
<forsaker8k6> tnx bob2 i'll try
<forsaker8k6> :)
<Seveas> tmjb, ogg is by default usable in Ubuntu...
<bob2> tmjb: er, you mean "mp3"?
<tmjb> bob2,no ogg
<Guerin> ...
<NicP> ogg is installed by default
<bob2> tmjb: ubuntu's default install includes just about ever ogg tool you can imagine
<NicP> yep
<bob2> hussam: you'd be better off asking the mozilla people, I'd think
<tmjb> what about infamose mplayer
<NicP> mplayer isnt installed
<tmjb> how can i watch my dvd
<NicP> but its not an ogg tool
<NicP> its a universal player
<NicP> dvds should play in totem
<bob2> tmjb: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<tmjb> oh tnx
<NicP> yeah u will have to dl the codec first tho
<bob2> mplayer isn't installed by default, because a) it implements patented codecs and b) it's unclear whether its distributable by anyone at all
<tmjb> i am in europe I do not have Software Patents
<NicP> you will soon
<NicP> lol
<shovel> Guerin: Easaytag is perfect thanks
<bob2> I'm pretty sure the mp3 patent is enforced in germany, at least
<Guerin> shovel: bonza mate.
<mindspin> bob, not the patent just the frauenhofer codec afaik
<tmjb> bob2,Not in Serbian and Montenegro
<Guerin> tmjb: serbia and montenegro also isn't in EUrope...
<Guerin> mindspin: you mean the PATENTED codec?
<mindspin> serbia and nontenegro is definately europe
<mindspin> yep
<Guerin> mindspin: not EUrope, though.
<mindspin> goz you
<mindspin> got you
<Seveas> EU-rope :)
<DunkMaster> hello
<mindspin> EU
<Seveas> nice one
<Guerin> Seveas: enough rope?
<Seveas> the strangling rope of the EU
<DunkMaster> i need help
<DunkMaster> my ubuntu wont load, because it says that no screens found
<mindspin> nonsense, a strong EU would be the best
<DunkMaster> i think its xorg.conf
<DunkMaster> how can i fix it?
<Seveas> mindspin, let's not have that discussion in here, this is not #politics
<mindspin> sure
<Guerin> mindspin: if it wasn't evil(TM)
<Guerin> yeah
<microhaxo> yo guys, i just dloaded a FREE linux game, AMERICAS ARMY, how can i install it? its in the home dir..
<mindspin> seveas you started it ;-)
<Guerin> microhaxo: read the documentation on the site from which you downloaded it?
<Guerin> (just an idea)
<Seveas> mindspin, shh :)
<Seveas> Guerin, if only everybody was that smart ;)
<DunkMaster> please
<microhaxo> its a .run file\
<microhaxo> they dont have any docs on it
<Seveas> microhaxo, chmod +x blablabla.run
<microhaxo> its a port
<Seveas> ./blablabal.run
<Nermal> microhaxo, GFL
<microhaxo> l
<microhaxo> ;p;
<microhaxo> lol
<microhaxo> i am a die hard windows user but, i think i like this linux
<Nermal> I wish you would die hard
<microhaxo> lol
<Nermal> sorry I meant to think that
<Nermal> ah well
<NicP> i hate windows
* microhaxo loves windows
<tmjb> Why Is ubuntu DVD bigger
<microhaxo> err
<Guerin> tmjb: because it's got more stuff on it
<microhaxo> cuz it has more stuff in it
<mindspin> I would have some more windows in my house ;-)
<microhaxo> damn you
<Guerin> tmjb: naturally
<Guerin> heh
<NicP> i have a thing against windows, because my friends are always getting spyware and viruses so i have to fix them
<Seveas> tmjb, because it contains the complete main repositories
<NicP> plus 90% of my junk mail is windows viruses
<tmjb> Guerin,more .debs or source codes
<Guerin> tmjb: both, I expect.
<Guerin> tmjb: of course, your question is meaningless unless you specify what it has more THAN.
<DunkMaster> please, can i get some help?
<microhaxo> yo
<Xabbu|> DunkMaster, whats the problem?
<DunkMaster> my ubuntu wont load, because it says that no screens found
<Guerin> DunkMaster: what video card?
<DunkMaster> i think its xorg.conf
<microhaxo> neither of those commands installed this game
<microhaxo> its a .run
<microhaxo> how can i execute it
<DunkMaster> its ATi
<microhaxo> ./ didnt work
<DunkMaster> 2mb
<microhaxo> neither did chmod
<Seveas> microhaxo, if you do what i said, it'll work
<Guerin> microhaxo: run file whateveritscalled.run
<Lumpio-> Hi. I'm having some trouble with my wlan thing (again). Everything has worked beautifully before so I know everything's supported. But yesterday, everything just stopped working. I can't even get the wlan card to find my AP. I've tried fiddling with my wlan config and the APs config, resetting everything etc but to no avail. I'm not really experienced at this so I don't have any more ideas.
<Seveas> chmod makes it executable
<microhaxo> i did
<Lumpio-> Anybody else got any ideas? :\
<Seveas> ./filename.run runs it
<microhaxo> chmod: cannot access `armyops230-linux.run': No such file or direct
<Guerin> microhaxo: you have to tell it WHERE the file is
<NicP> are u in the right directory?
<Seveas> microhaxo, then you made a typo...
<Guerin> strange as this may seem
<shovel> no enter 'run' the filename
<shovel> then
<microhaxo> omg
<microhaxo> opens it into kate
<microhaxo> txt editor
<Seveas> muha :)
<microhaxo> lol
<microhaxo> wth
<Seveas> that's why you don't want to do that
<microhaxo> this is at my desktop
<microhaxo> why wont it run
<microhaxo> lol
<Seveas> microhaxo, in the shell go to the correct dir
<Seveas> then type the chmod command
<Seveas> and the ./bla.run
<DunkMaster> bah
* DunkMaster will wait then
<DunkMaster> :(
<paxon> Can't use sudo :( semms like /etc/sudoers is damaged. Any way to fix this?
<Seveas> paxon, what error do you get?
<microhaxo> i get permission denied and im root
<paxon> >>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 23 <<<
<paxon> sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 23
<microhaxo> lol
<Seveas> hmm yeah
<Seveas> sounds bad
<Seveas> paxon, have you enabled the root account>
<Seveas> ?
<paxon> Nop.
<Seveas> ok
<Guerin> DunkMaster: run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, as root, and choose the 'vesa' driver
<microhaxo> nm i got it
<Seveas> then boot into rescue mode or boot from a livecd and edit the sudoers file
<DunkMaster> i tried xsetup, like on DSL
<microhaxo> WTF
<microhaxo> error in md5 checksums
<microhaxo> bs
<microhaxo> no way its corrupt
<Seveas> hehe
* rob^ is off to the hospital.. wifes about to have baby!!!
<microhaxo> how can i bypass that
<deco_> how can i kill tty2?
<paxon> K.
<NicP> microhaxo why are you root?
<microhaxo> i had to to install
<DunkMaster> ty Guerin
<microhaxo> im not root now :D
<DunkMaster> will try right away
<microhaxo> had to sudo -s
<Seveas> deco_, kill the getty that is tty2
<Seveas> but it will respawn...
<DunkMaster> hopefully brb
<microhaxo> seveas, how can i overright that checkism deal
<Seveas> microhaxo, you can't
<microhaxo> i wanna install that game im TIRED AS HELL its fkin 6 am in the morning
<microhaxo> OMG
<microhaxo> i have to redl it!
<Seveas> re-download it
<Seveas> microhaxo, get some sleep...
<Seveas> try again later
<mindspin> or stop playing those games
<Seveas> hehe
<Guerin> 6am IN THE MORNING
<Guerin> who would have thought?!
<Seveas> haha
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> anyone tried the new ati drivers with gui installer ?
<microhaxo> dloading at 766kb/s
<microhaxo> Ahh
<microhaxo> nothing like kick ass speed
<Lumpio-> So, er, any ideas on why my whole wlan would just totally stop responding all of a sudden?
<Guerin> bah, that's weak
<microhaxo> Bah
<microhaxo> mr college campus elite fiberoptic leecher
<Guerin> no way
<Guerin> i have 100 megabit full-dup internet AT HOME
<microhaxo> im happy with my 7mbit down
<microhaxo> Bull
<microhaxo> how
<microhaxo> do you run a damn isp
<microhaxo> lol
<Guerin> probably for less than what you pay for yours :)
<microhaxo> where the hell you live at KOREA?
<Guerin> yup
<microhaxo> BAH
<Guerin> :)
<Seveas> ah spam-land
<r3d0xXuS``> hi all :D
<microhaxo> lol
<Seveas> hi r3d0xXuS``
<r3d0xXuS``> cthulfuego there?
<Guerin> Seveas: yes indeed. One of the win98 boxen at my work has a copy of the /etc/passwd file from the main gateway on its desktop :|
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> wow the new ati driver install is nice
<Seveas> Pop_pa_FrEaK, too bad they wasted their time with that instead of creating good drivers
<microhaxo> BAH
<r3d0xXuS``> hmm then i start my ask: i have on this PC installed WINDOWS XP, so i want ubuntu as my 2nd O/S system. its able to install as 2nd system without deleting my partition of winXP?
<microhaxo> i SPENT COUNTLESS HOURS
<microhaxo> with that driver
<microhaxo> ...
<microhaxo> and seveas could have ended my sorrow in 2 seconds
<microhaxo> ..
<Seveas> r3d0xXuS``, yes
<Seveas> the ubuntu installer will detect windows xp and setup dual-booting
<microhaxo> yep
<microhaxo> very nicely
<microhaxo> unlike REDHAT
<microhaxo> ...
<r3d0xXuS``> ok i try :o
<Whistler> is there any way to fast swich between desktops?
<Whistler> like alt+tab
<r3d0xXuS``> see u later
<Seveas> Whistler, what do you mean?
<r3d0xXuS``> ill be back
<microhaxo> dude, it sucks that i cant axx my ntfs partitions, i wanna get my music off of em and put em on here
<Lumpio-> Ctrl+Alt+right/left arrow I guess, Whistler
<Seveas> ah, you can setup keybindings for that
<Lumpio-> At least I think that's the default setting
<Whistler> lumpio thx
<Whistler> =] 
<Seveas> microhaxo, you can easily read from NTFS partitions
<Lumpio-> Otherwise, System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts
<microhaxo> how
<microhaxo> i get errror
<microhaxo> with broken glass
<Seveas> one sec
<Seveas> ah you mounted them already?
<microhaxo> mounted them?
<Seveas> you cannot *write* to ntfs though...
<Seveas> microhaxo, hang on
<microhaxo> i wanna TAKE
<microhaxo> from
<misaka> So, just how stable is breezy anyway?
<Seveas> microhaxo, download http://staff.science.uva.nl/~dkaarsem/windows_fstab and run it
<microhaxo> k
<Guerin> misaka: topic
<misaka> Safe enough to switch my desktop over to it?
<Seveas> that'll enable you to access ntfs
<Seveas> somwhere under /media/
<misaka> Guerin - Sorry, it's cut-off on my client.
<Seveas> misaka, no
<Guerin> misaka: type /topic
* misaka sees the full topic.
<Seveas> misaka, breezy is very unstable
<microhaxo> seveas how do i dl it, linux ALWAYS opens the source
<microhaxo> lol
<misaka> Right, got it. ;] 
<Seveas> file -> save as
<misaka> Are we talking unbootable-unstable?
<misaka> Or just don't expect GNOME to work unstable?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> brb gotta reboot
<Seveas> misaka, not-starting-x unstable and lotsa-programs-not-working unstable
<misaka> Seveas - Cool. Thanks.
<Seveas> and occasionally unbootable-unstable too :)
<misaka> Seveas - That's the one that hurts the most.
<Whistler> is it possible to drag prog from one desktop to another?
<Seveas> Whistler, no, but you can setup keybindings for that too :D
<yangguang> ??
<Seveas> and a rightclick on the menubar will also reveal some moving-niceness
<Seveas> 
<Lumpio-> You can drag the mini-windows on the workspace selector
<misaka> Is there a repository one can use to grab Firefox 1.0.4? Or is it expected one will just snag the tarball/deb (if available) for it?
<Lumpio-> But it's kinda hard to hit small ones :P
<Seveas> misaka, FF in ubuntu IS 1.0.4
<Seveas> it only has the wrong verion number...
<visor> hey ppl i just have seen Batman Begins, im just excited its not like a big deal to you i know :P
<misaka> Seveas - Hrm. Both the deb version number and the 'About Firefox' versions show 1.0.2.
<Seveas> misaka, i know
<misaka> Seveas - So those are innacurate?
<Seveas> it's 1.0.2 with all 1.0.4 securoty patches applied patches
<Seveas> okay that line sucked...
<Seveas> it's 1.0.2 with all 1.0.4 security patches applied
<misaka> Seveas - I see. Cool.
<misaka> Except that the bloody dom inspector isn't working and I can't quite sort out why. ;] 
<Seveas> hehe :)
<Lumpio-> I couldn't get it to appear on the version installed via apt
<misaka> Trying to update any of the installed extensions says that I need to have FF 1.0.4 to access the updates.
<Lumpio-> I thought it had to be enabled in the installer?
<Seveas> isn;t it an extension?
<misaka> ^^^ not cool.
<Seveas> misaka ah :)
<Seveas> misaka: Open firefox and in about:config set general.useragent.vendorSub to 1.0.4
<Seveas> and you will have access to the extensions again :)
<misaka> heh. Hadn't thought of that. Won't that risk breaking other things though?
<Seveas> not at all
<Lumpio-> Meh, I'll go bash my AP around a bit, maybe it'll start working :I
<misaka> Seveas - Is the diff between 1.0.2 and 1.0.4 only security patches? Nothing that might break an extension?
<Seveas> yes
<misaka> Seveas - Ok, thanks for everything, I'm going to give that a go.
<misaka> I can always toast my ~/.firefox dir in case of anything.
<r3d0xXuS``> seveas?
<Seveas> misaka, this step is even recommended by ff developers :)
<Seveas> yes?
<r3d0xXuS``> Seveas i need ur help really
<r3d0xXuS``> i put my cd into drive
<Seveas> with what?
<Seveas> ah
<r3d0xXuS``> and it came ubuntu installer
<r3d0xXuS``> ok he checked hardware and network
<r3d0xXuS``> so then came a window with partition
<r3d0xXuS``> so what must i do there
<Seveas> do you already have an empty partition for linux or not?
<r3d0xXuS``> not
<Seveas> r3d0xXuS``, do you have partition magic?
<r3d0xXuS``> no i ll download now wait
<r3d0xXuS``> i know this
<Seveas> ok
<Seveas> how much memory do you have?
<r3d0xXuS``> hdd?
<Seveas> no, memory
<r3d0xXuS``> ram?
<Seveas> yes
<r3d0xXuS``> 512
<r3d0xXuS``> mb
<Seveas> ok
<r3d0xXuS``> ddr2
<Seveas> you need 2 partitions for linux:
<Seveas> 1 of about 512 MB for swap
<microhaxo> PURE
<microhaxo> bull
<Seveas> and 1 that's as big as you want it (recommended at least a few gb) for the rest
<microhaxo> Second time checkism is BAD
<microhaxo> wth is goin on here!
<Seveas> microhaxo, :|
<microhaxo> omg im goin to sleep
<microhaxo> ill figure it out later
<r3d0xXuS``> Seveas my hdds are
<r3d0xXuS``> hdd (free): 164.72/393.88GB (41.8%)
<r3d0xXuS``> :o
<Seveas> :)
<r3d0xXuS``> got 5 hdds
<Seveas> then give it 10 gb or so, you can install a lot then ;)
<r3d0xXuS``> *lol*
<Seveas> 5hdds?
<r3d0xXuS``> yah :)
<Seveas> why not make 1 a linux hdd>
<r3d0xXuS``> sure that i want try that :P
<Seveas> so wipe all of it and install linux on that  one
<Seveas> ah ok
<TheNose> hi! i have a problem with a cd burner! it is connected over usb! can somebody help me?
<Seveas> well, wipe one hdd empty then :)
<Seveas> and create the 2 partitions i mentioned
<Seveas> the swap at the beginning is best
<r3d0xXuS``> *starting partitionMagic*
<Seveas> are you mixing SATA and IDE disks?
<r3d0xXuS``> all IDE :)
<Seveas> hmm
<r3d0xXuS``> over RAID controller
<Seveas> ah :)
<r3d0xXuS``> hm
<r3d0xXuS``> only empty partition?
<r3d0xXuS``> or FAT / FAT32/ NTFS ?
<r3d0xXuS``> for the linux
<Seveas> yeah, 2 empty partitions
<r3d0xXuS``> why 2 ?
<Seveas> if you want, you can let PM make the swap partition linux swap
<Seveas> and the other linx ext3
<Seveas> the swap is for virtual memory
<bwlang> r3d0xXuS``: you don't have to have a swap parition... you can use  a swap file instead
<r3d0xXuS``> :o
<Seveas> bwlang, nonsense...
<r3d0xXuS``> what if i i use only 1 partition? :o
<bwlang> Seveas: i run that way on raid systems...
<Seveas> bwlang, loop-mounted filesystem?
<moparfan90> hello
<bwlang> Seveas: /swapfile       none            swap    defaults        0       0
<Seveas> r3d0xXuS``, you *need* swap, virtual memory is absolutely needed
<r3d0xXuS``> ok then
<bwlang> dd if=/dev/zero of=/swapfile bs=1024 count=youpickthe size
<bwlang> mkswap /swapfile
<moparfan90> i have been trying to get ubuntu for a day with no sleep. now it works but with alot of errors
<Seveas> swapon /swapfile ..?
<bwlang> Seveas: yep
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> i stand corrected
<r3d0xXuS``> Linux EXT2 or LINUX EXT3 ?
<Seveas> ext3
<bwlang> Seveas: and you don't NEED swap... on my systems with lots of memory (like 12G) swap is useless
* misaka went the other way. "I've got two swap partitions going ..."
<Seveas> bwlang, i know
<Seveas> but he has 512MB :)
<Seveas> so he NEEDS it
<moparfan90> when you guys installed ubuntu did you have to go into a mwnu to get updated packages from errors??
<DunkMaster> yeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Monkness> hi can someone help me
<Monkness> plz
<Seveas> moparfan90, no
<Seveas> moparfan90, are you in the US?
<moparfan90> o
<DunkMaster> i got the beast working again
<r3d0xXuS``> ok
<Seveas> nice DunkMaster
<bwlang> Monkness: just ask your questaion... lay off key repeat
<moparfan90> then why did i im having alot of errors
<Monkness> how do i install a .deb file?
<DunkMaster> :)
<r3d0xXuS``> then another empty partition @ Seveas?
<r3d0xXuS``> too ext3 ?
<Monkness> im a noob at ubuntu
<Seveas> Monkness, dpkg -i blabla.deb
<Monkness> ok
<DunkMaster> i will brb, need to reboot, just got in
<bwlang> Monkness: if you prefer gui you could use synaptic
<Seveas> r3d0xXuS``, the large partition should be ext3
<misaka> Does anyone else have the DOM Inspector grayed out in Firefox 1.0.2?
<Seveas> the small 512 mb one linux swap
<r3d0xXuS``> and the small unformated?
<Monkness> one more thing, i got a source file for xmms but i get a glib error saying its not installed althought when i checked synaptic it seems installed
<Seveas> Monkness, source file..?
<Monkness> source as it the tar
<Seveas> Monkness, what are you installing with the .deb by the way?
<Monkness> *as in
<Seveas> Monkness, you don't need that
<Monkness> Seveas : vlc media player
<misaka> Monkness - You may need the -dev package for glib, but you should probably just install the xmms binary package.
<r3d0xXuS``> Seveas what do with small unformated partition
<moparfan90> it said that there was errors in some of the packages use this program to get new ones. and i had to download the whole ubuntu thing again file by file.
<Seveas> you can simply use synaptic to install it from the repositories
<Seveas> Monkness, do NOT manually istall vlc
<Seveas> simply use synapti for that
<Monkness> Seveas : then what do i do
<Monkness> so i start up synaptic then
<Monkness> load the .deb file?
<Seveas> Monkness: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<r3d0xXuS``> Seveas what do with small unformated partition
<Seveas> reead that and enable universe
<Monkness> thanks
<Seveas> then start synaptic
<Seveas> and use the search function
<moparfan90> ok. i have to go.
<moparfan90> bye
<Seveas> the small 512 mb one should be linux swap r3d0xXuS``
<Monkness> or how do i install xvid/mp3 so that i can use totem to play?
<bwlang> Monkness: stay away from tarballs... just use prepackaged stuff until you are experienced enough to build your own pacakges...  by installing from source code you destroy much of the value of a package manager like dpkg/apt
<r3d0xXuS``> ok
<r3d0xXuS``> ill install nu
<r3d0xXuS``> brb
<Monkness> k ta bwlang
<Seveas> Monkness: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<misaka> Nice signoff.
<Monkness> how do i install a theme
<Monkness> ?
<misaka> So, sorry to repeat myself, but just to make sure ... nobody's seen the DOM Inspector disabled in the web developer menu in Firefox?
<Monkness> want to change the look for ubuntu
<Seveas> Monkness, go to gnome-look.org and download themes then
<Seveas> see art.gnome.org too
<Seveas> art.gnome.org/faq.php tells you how to install themes
<bwlang> misaka: i don't even know what you're talking about - i don't have a web developer menu
<Monkness> how do i load it up?
<Monkness> just use gnome?
<misaka> bwlang - Tools -> Web Developer -> Miscellaneous
<Monkness> soz about the lame questions
<Monkness> but just starting out :>
<bwlang> misaka: you must have some extension ... i don't have that
<misaka> bwlang - Hrm. Thought that was part of the default FF install now, guess not.
<Seveas> Monkness, read what i said and visit the 3 urls i gave you
<Monkness> Seveas i dont get what universe means
<trygvebw> Hi
<trygvebw> Any initng users here?
<Seveas> Monkness, read the AddingRepositoriesHowto, universe is a component of the Ubuntu distribution. See www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components for the details
<Monkness> k
<Monkness> thanks
<misaka> bwlang - Hey, just thought of something, does Ctrl-Shift-I do anything for you in Firefox on a webpage?
<Seveas> nope
<Seveas> and the web developer menu / toolbar work fine here on Ubuntu FF
<misaka> Seveas - Is the Dom Inspector available through the menus though?
<bwlang> misaka: no
* misaka finds the mozilla-firefox-dom-inspector package and a light goes on.
<misaka> bwlang - *nod*
<Monkness> is mplayer in universe?
<Monkness> i mean do i need to download it
<Seveas> i don't have that installed :)
<Seveas> Monkness, it's in multiverse
<Monkness> or can i just use synaptic to install it
<Seveas> so you can use synaptic
<Monkness> whats a multiverse...
<Monkness> sigh this nakes no sense
<Seveas> multiverse is another component :)
<Monkness> so i dont need to download it?
<DunkMaster> ok, back
<misaka> Seveas - ;]  ... neither do I, and it seems to depend on mozilla-firefox (= 1.0.2-0ubuntu5) ... I have -0ubuntu5.3 installed.
<misaka> argh.
<DunkMaster> but still have a problem
<Seveas> ouch
<Seveas> file a bug then :)
<DunkMaster> i need to set XFCe to estonian keyboard layout
<Seveas> Monkness, no
<Monkness> kewl
<christos> anyone knows any package for algol compiler?
<misaka> Monkness - Universe and multiverse are collections of packages that you can add to your ubuntu system. You don't install the entire thing, you pick and chose which packages you want to install from the universe or multiverse.
<Monkness> but this glib thing i want to sort it out though...i installed the c++ compiler then ran a ./configure on the xmms installer but it says my glib is outdated though when i checked synaptic its version 2. something
<DunkMaster> Seveas, can you help me setting estonian keyboard layout in XFce?
<Seveas> christos, gcc can hadle algol iirc
<misaka> Monkness - If it's still confusing, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components describes components.
<DunkMaster> its not in the settings
<Seveas> DunkMaster, no i can't sorry
<DunkMaster> damn
<christos> Seveas: what's iirc?
<DunkMaster> i like XFCe its fast
<misaka> Monkness - You really should just install the binary packages and not bother with the source ...
<Seveas> if i recall correctly
<Monkness> misaka i want to learn though
<Monkness> :>
<Monkness> i mean what if tehres a program without the debain binary...
<Monkness> :<
<misaka> Monkness - .... learn to install the binary packages first? ;]  But seriously, that kind of stuff will come, but you're installing a package here with a lot of dependancies, it's not the best one to start with to learn.
<Seveas> Monkness, there are not many such programs :)
<misaka> Monkness - There aren't a lot of those. ;] 
<Monkness> oookies
<misaka> Gack. I think I'm just going to run DOM Inspector on my OSX box.
* misaka sighs and ticks off another thing that's broken on Linux/Ubuntu.
<Seveas> misaka, why don't you file a bug then?
<Monkness> im on the gname look site...which one should i choose for a theme theres sections on gtk, gdm themes?
<Monkness> *gnome rather
<Seveas> gtk themes
<Seveas> gdm is the logon screen
<Monkness> 2.x?
<Seveas> 2.x yes
<misaka> Monkness - gtk themes change the look of your widgets ... buttons, scrollbars, etc. gdm is the login manager, a different component.
<Monkness> AHA
<Monkness> i get i get
<bionic> Whats the default cups username/password in ubuntu 5.04? Or do I have to make one somehow?
<Monkness> and whats the splash screen t then
<misaka> Monkness - Sorry, not sure about that. ;] 
<Seveas> Monkness, you need to run the configuration editor from the applications menu to change that
<goye2cz> any way to test if I've correctly installed my tascam us-122
<goye2cz> ?
<misaka> goye2cz - I've got one of those ...
<misaka> Are there Linux drivers for them?
<Monkness> anyway of running starcraft in ubuntu :o
<goye2cz> misaka: appears to be.
<misaka> Neat-o.
<Seveas> Monkness, maybe with wine, you should google for it
<goye2cz> misaka: don't take my word for it, I don't have it working yet.
<DunkMaster> when i change the kb layout in xorg.conf i will just need to reboot then?
<Monkness> ah yes wine is the windows emulator for nix right
<DunkMaster> yes
<misaka> goye2cz - Well, wouldn't mind hearing if you end up sorting it out. ;] 
<DunkMaster> i use one atm
<DunkMaster> to run WinMX
<Monkness> k
<Monkness> are u guys resposible for the development of ubuntu?
<Heart|> <bionic> Whats the default cups username/password in ubuntu 5.04? Or do I have to make one somehow? <-- also interested in that!!?
<goye2cz> misaka: this is the link to directions on how to install it: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-30891.html The link to the RPM is broken, but someone here helped me find one.
<misaka> bionic/Heart| - Have you guys checked the ubuntu docs for cups? Instructions on getting it going may be in there.
<DunkMaster> brb, need to change the layout
<misaka> goye2cz - Cool.
* misaka won't look into it yet. "It's still probably more useful attached to my Mac."
<Monkness> what is metacity
<NicP> metacity is the default windowmanger of gnome
<bionic> misaka, my bad, works like a charm, thanks.
<misaka> bionic - Might want to let Heart| know. ;] 
<bionic> Well didnt need it for adding a printer. Thaught I did.
<n3C> what command is to download kde?
<n3C> apt-get install kde
<n3C> or
<n3C> apt-get install kdebase
<bionic> sudo apt-get install kde
<Monkness> why use kde if ubuntu has gnome?
<bionic> it will install what you need
<Whistler> how can i start smart update?
<n3C> i dont like gnome
<Riddell> n3C: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Seveas> n3C, sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Eudoxus> Hi
<Seveas> hi Riddell :)
<Seveas> do you have a trigger on KDE? ;)
<Whistler> how can i start smart update?
<Riddell> Seveas: yep :)
<Seveas> lol!
<misaka> Triggers on keywords in here? You guys must be commited. ;] 
<Eudoxus> Is there a Netlimiting software available for linux?
<Seveas> Whistler, by hitting the smart update button...
<Seveas> misaka, Riddell is the kubuntu-leader
<Eudoxus> where you can control download and upload speed from individual applications
<Whistler> i cant find it
<Whistler> :d
<misaka> Seveas - Ah. That's commited indeed. ;] 
<Seveas> Whistler, hit mark all upgrades and choose smart upgrade
<misaka> Hrm. Has anyone experienced problems with k3b where windows show up off-screen and unreachable?
<misaka> Or is it one of those 'just me' things ...
<zerokills> how do i switch between different desktop environments like kde and xfce and gnome
<mjr> zerokills, the gdm menu provides a choice
<mjr> (gdm is the graphical login screen)
<mindspin> after updating kde, i had some weird effects in window behaviour, (poping up and changing focus) I have now disabled acpi but Im not sure if this is the solution.
<Seveas> window behaviour and acpi aren't related...
<mindspin> until now it seems to work anyone shared that experience?
<afonit> how does one do synaptic upgrades without the cdrom when it asks for the cdrom to be inserted?
<jacob> I can see my neighbor's router's info on iwlist eth1 scan (ap, essid, channel, encryption=off) and my settings in iwconfig match, but my pings to 192.168.0.1 time out. What should my next step be?
<mindspin> acpi showd strange effects on my notebook here
<Seveas> afonit, remove the cdrom from the enabled sources
<Daylighthater> Can I ask a game question? Does anyone know if there is a linux client for kalonline www.kalonline.com
<afonit> seveas:  well that is easy, ok I'll try that
<misaka> Daylighthater - Ask google ...
<Daylighthater> I did :d
<Seveas> jacob, ask your neighbout to let you use his router,,,
<afonit> sveas: that worked, thanks alot
<Seveas> yw
<jacob> Seveas, I don't know whose it is.
<Seveas> jacob, then why do you use it?
<jacob> if he didn't want people using it, he'd use wep
<Seveas> jacob, we do not support this kind of illegal activities
<bigfoot1> hello all. I'm a newbie to Ubuntu/Linux. I have some 2 minor problems. After I hibernate my computer, and I try to get back on (by pressing the power button on the box), I get to see Ubuntu again but it's frozen. The other problem is that I have chosen to have some power management with my screen/display. In Prefencences-->Screensaver-->Advanced Tab-->upper right quadrant, I have checked all 3 of the boxes there. After some time away from my
<bigfoot1>  computer, when I return and hit a key on the keyboard or move the mouse, nothing happens, the screen does not go from off to on. If you have any feedback, I'm all ears. Thank you for helping a newbie.
<zerokills> gdm automatically loads?
<jacob> so what law is that against again?
<misaka> bigfoot1 - You're really best off trying to make questions as short and concise as possible, dude.
<Seveas> jacob, that depends on your country
<bionic> Hello, im trying to run a XviD file in mplayer, using -vo xv. But keep getting It seems there is no Xvideo support for your video card available. Do I need to install xvid codec or something?
<Seveas> misaka, but at least he gives all info :)
<misaka> bigfoot1 - I don't think anybody here is paid to try to sort through long/complicated questions.
<Seveas> bigfoot1, hybernate is not quite stable yet in Linux, best not to use it
<misaka> Seveas - Well, he's off to a good start in that dept, s'true. ;] 
<jacob> usa in this case, and it's not illegal to connect to an open, unsecured network and do no damage
<Goshawk> what about anjuta 2.0 on ubuntu? is there a non official repository?
<bigfoot1> misaka, i tried to make them as specific as possible so that we could get to work immediately 8-).    I'm sorry you find my questions long and complicated. Could it be because I put the whole story into one post, rather than chopping it up into several? 8-)
<misaka> bigfoot1 - Ya, two questions in one long post ... ;] 
<bigfoot1> seveas, okay. I was able to use it a while back, so i was wondering why it stopped working as it was.
<bigfoot1> misaka, yes. One reason i put the 2 questions in one was because they may be related.
<Seveas> bigfoot1, you should send out a mail to the ubuntu-users mailing list, there are lots of smart people ther so you might get a better answer than from me
<misaka> bigfoot1 - You're right, they may be. If you've changed your kernel lately then maybe that could be related ... either way, I've not encountered those issues recently, so can't really comment.
<bigfoot1> seveas, okay. Just curious, what do you use instead of hibernate? Or do you just leave your comp/monitor always on?
<misaka> It's been a long while since I had my screensaver lock-up on me, I think it was the beta NVidia drivers days.
<holycow> http://www.linspire.com/lindows_storefront.php?own=yes#virussafe  <-- heh
<holycow> linspire sells a virus checker
<holycow> wow
<Seveas> always on (laptop with an uptime of > 1 month, and i travel a LOT)
<holycow> i hate windows users seriously
<Seveas> linspire is pure crap...
<misaka> I just use cpu freq scaling to lower the CPU burn.
<bigfoot1> what's uptime? is that the length of time you have had your cpu on?
<bigfoot1> seveas.
<holycow> the sell virus protection ... *blink*
<Seveas> bigfoot1, yes
<Seveas> type the command uptime in a terminal :)
<Seveas>  14:29:09 up  1:43,  2 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.04, 0.11
<Seveas> ghe
<bigfoot1> seveas, re: the mailing list, do you think i should ask them about the screensaver lockup issue, or the hibernate issue, or both?
<misaka> Seveas - That' ain't a month. ;] 
<Seveas> so much for the month uptime, i forgot that i rebooted :)
<misaka> heh.
<Whistler> 18:29:42 up  1:17,  2 users,  load average: 0.48, 0.41, 0.37
<bigfoot1>  21:31:59 up 14 min,  2 users,  load average: 0.21, 0.27, 0.19
<jbroome> Seveas: yeah, that was an odd looking month. :)
<Whistler> this means my system total uptime is 18h?
<bigfoot1> why 2 users?
<Seveas> bigfoot1, every terminal counts as 1
<Seveas> and the graphical environment too
<misaka> Eesh, I've got all you guys beat with my OSX machine.
<jbroome> Whistler: one hour 17 minutes
<jbroome> 18:29 is the time where you are now
<Seveas> so 1 for the gui and one for the terminal where you ran uptime
<misaka> 14:29  up 8 days, 12:35, 3 users, load averages: 0.93 0.57 0.59
<misaka> mahahaha
<Seveas> wow
<Seveas> quite a load...
<misaka> Ya, well, this _is_ OSX ...
<Seveas> hmm
<misaka> OSX isn't the most efficient OS, unfortunately.
<Seveas> :)
<misaka> But then, I do have a shit-load of apps running.
<jbroome> 08:31:25 up 249 days, 18:54,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<Seveas> but it looks cool though :)
<misaka> jbroome - Show-off.
<bigfoot1> seveas, should i give both questions to the mailing list? or is the hibernate issue resolved already between the 2 of us?
<Seveas> jbroome, foolish :)
<Seveas> don't you ever install kernel updates?
<jbroome> Had a 500 + uptime box, but some doofus rebboted it
<Seveas> bigfoot1, both
<misaka> Seveas - Who says he's even running Linux? ;] 
<Seveas> misaka, apart from VMS all oses need rebooting
<jbroome> Seveas: it's a fileserver that isn't open to the outside except for ssh.
<Seveas> jbroome, still i would keep my kernel up-to-date
<termite> xmms-mad_0.5.4-1_i386.deb = is that the one i need to open with synaptic?
<bigfoot1> seveas, how do we keep our kernels up-to-date?
<Seveas> termite, no
<termite> is that xmms install file that is
<misaka> Seveas - But not all OSs have the same penchant for rebooting ...
<bob2> 500 days = you have local root exploits
<Seveas> do not manually download debs
<termite> Seveas its me monkness
<bigfoot1> Seveas, how do we know if our kernel is up-to-date?
<termite> Seveas then how do i download stuff?
<misaka> Not all OSs have as many kernel updates as Linux, for example.
<bob2> termite: just let synaptic download it for you
<Seveas> termite, just search for xmms in synaptic
<termite> what about vlc
<bob2> misaka: most just don't acknowledge them, afaict
<Seveas> and mark it for installation
<termite> is that in synaptic as well
<bob2> e.g. windows 2000 has outstanding local root exploits
<termite> what if i need to install something thats a .deb file then what do i do...
<misaka> bob2 - Well, ya, there's also that.
<Seveas> bigfoot1, by installing linux-686 (or whatever you need) and regularly running apt-get upgrade
* misaka wasn't thinking of win* though.
<bigfoot1> seveas, why do you say that all OSes need rebooting? I thought LInux was an OS that never needed it.
<Seveas> bigfoot1, it does, on kernel upgrades
<misaka> bigfoot1 - Need isn't the same as *wanting* ... you probably *want* to reboot your Linux machine for kernel updates, more than you *need* to.
<termite> Seveas i want to install vlc
<Seveas> the only OS i know that supports rolling kernel upgrades is VMS
<termite> i downloaded the deb file
<termite> now what?
<erb> hi
<Seveas> termite, then enable universe and multiverse, throw out the .deb and use synaptic
<Seveas> didn't you read the pages i gave you AT ALL?
<termite> what if that machine is nt on the internet
<termite> the ubuntu machine that is
<termite> im using a usb flash to get apps to that machine
<Seveas> termite, then download *ubuntu* debs from packages.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> not random debs from other sources
<termite> cant i just use any deb package
<Seveas> no, definitely not
<termite> whys that thought they are the same
<termite> :/
<paxon> Seveas, /etc/sudoers problem fixed, thanks. rw inite=/bin/bash did it.
<Seveas> :)
<bob2> termite: no, they're not the same
<bionic> Im trying to play a xvid file in mplayer, it shuts down with Couldn't open /dev/3dfx. Installed the w3codecs. Ati card. Anyone please?
<termite> so i can run any package on the package.ubuntu.com with synaptic?
<Seveas> no, you should use: dpkg -i filename.deb
<misaka> bionic - You don't have a 3dfx card do you?
<termite> k ta Seveas
<misaka> bionic - Looks like mplayer is trying to access /dev/3dfx for some reason ... how're you running it?
<LokeDK> I installed ubuntu yesterday, but my sound doesn't work. I have a Creative SoundBlaster Audigy 2 card.. alsamixer says alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device and in lspci there's 0000:00:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs: Unknown device 0008
<termite> so synaptic can only install programs that are already on my pc which are optional?
<LokeDK> And nothing is wrong with my card - because in works in windows
<bionic> misaka, mplayer -vo xv file.avi
<misaka> bionic - Any other error messages in mplayer's output?
<LokeDK> and works fine in suse 9.3 too
<termite> i cant find the vlc package on the packages.ubuntu
<termite> :;/
<Lincx> Hey
<misaka> termite - I haven't been following ... why can't you find vlc in synaptic?
<termite> is it therE?
<termite> soz i didnt check
<termite> im using a windows machine here
<termite> my ubuntu machine is somewhere else
<bionic> misaka, actually it complains about xv, It seems there is no Xvideo support for your video card available. No support for Ati Radeon 9800?
<termite> im just get ting programs
<DeadStar> hello.. can somebody tell me how to change the server from where apt-get is geting the requested packages?
<misaka> termite - It's in synaptic for me, so long as you've got the right repositories setup it should go.
<misaka> DeadStar - That's stored in /etc/apt/sources.list ... assuming you're not using synaptic.
<termite> repositories setup?
<termite> i didnt understand that
<misaka> DeadStar - In which case, you should change it in there I think.
<carambol> www.ubuntuguide.org
<misaka> bionic - It may not be enabled properly in your X11 configuration file.
<DeadStar> misaka, i found it.. thanks..
<termite> misaka ive just made a clean install of ubuntu
<bionic> misaka, the graphic card works fine, im playing q3 24/7 :p
<carambol> termite,is for u
<DeadStar> do you recomand me a adress?
<termite> without an internet commection
<termite> will it have vlc?
<misaka> termite - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components
<misaka> termite - That talks about repositories. If you're using the universe component then vlc should be available.
<termite> sudo apt-get install xmms
<termite> wget -c http://frankandjacq.com/ubuntuguide/xmms-wma_1.0.4-2_i386.deb
<termite> sudo dpkg -i xmms-wma_1.0.4-2_i386.deb
<termite> ok
<termite> that computer does not have an internet connection
<termite> so if i just copy xmms-wma_1.0.4-2_i386.deb to that machine
<bionic> misaka, works fine in vlc tho, maybe its not supported by mplayer? Would like to get that to work too.
<termite> and just run sudo dpkg will it work?
* KarlosII ponders
<misaka> bionic - How about not using '-vo xv'? Considering the error you're getting is related to that ...
<misaka> Try just 'mplayer file.avi'.
<misaka> termite - That'll make it harder, because xmms will probably want other packages installed too.
<bionic> misaka, tried that, the file starts, but its very small, and it doesnt change on fullscreen
<bionic> the picture is ver y small i mean.
<misaka> bionic - It doesn't scale it?
<holycow> you know what tho, nvu is not too shabby indeedy
<termite> that site helps misaka thanks
<misaka> bionic - Try '-zoom' on the cmdline, or try reading the manpage for mplayer. ;] 
<termite> but where will i find a complete list of the stuff which i can install
<termite> in universe
<termite> or mutiverse
<DeadStar> dows somebody knows a good adress for apt-get .. where i can find packages like mc ....
<misaka> termite - Isn't xmms on the ubuntu cd?
<termite> misaka i just need to install vlc
<misaka> DeadStar - ubuntu has mc ... have you enabled universe/multiverse?
<termite> i want to watch some stuff for today
<misaka> termite - So ... no cd?
<DeadStar> ow
<termite> i have the cd
<DeadStar> :D
<r3d0xXuS``> so im back :D
<r3d0xXuS``> Seavas
<tola> I'm experimenting with hoary as a web server and am trying to get horde imp working. I apt-get installed imp3 but I'm not clear on what the installer configured automatically and what I am expected to do myself as some of the steps listed in the bundled documentation have certainly already been done. How can I find out what steps I actually need to take for a working system?
<r3d0xXuS``> Seveas
<bionic> Argh, did you say something misaka?
<termite> misaka i have the cd
<ccc> bionic: try: mplayer -vo xv -zoom
<Seveas> wb r3d0xXuS``
<r3d0xXuS``> ok
<_oDy_> hi, how do I setup nfs in ubuntu?
<r3d0xXuS``> install works
<Seveas> nice
<misaka> bionic - Try '-zoom' on the cmdline, or try reading the manpage for mplayer. ;] 
<misaka> ;] 
<r3d0xXuS``> but how i add a connection for my dsl?
<r3d0xXuS``> so i want connect with ubuntu
<misaka> termite - Hrm. And no vlc on there? I don't know offhand if it's there or not.
<termite> misaka so i cant just install a debian package?
<termite> with a command line?
<misaka> termite - That's what we're talking about, isn't it?
<termite> yes
<Seveas> r3d0xXuS``, try sudo ppoeconf in a terminal
<r3d0xXuS``> k mom
<misaka> Install the debian package that is on the CD, if it's on there ... that I can't answer offhand.
<DeadStar> hmm i modified the sources.list so that i could take also from universe..but still isn't working for mc.. mc has support for amd54 procesors? May this be the problem?
<r3d0xXuS``> in recovery?
<Seveas> r3d0xXuS``, no
<termite> but they said u cant but on every site it just says sudo dpkg -i .deb
<Seveas> in a terminal when you boot up normally
<termite> i want to know why my glib is not working
<r3d0xXuS``> ah okay
<termite> ;/
<r3d0xXuS``> also logout and use login in a terminal?
<termite> it says its not installed but i installed the c++ compiter via synaptic
<Seveas> r3d0xXuS``, no, just open a terminal :)
<r3d0xXuS``> k
<Seveas> rightclick on the desktop and select new terminal
<r3d0xXuS``> sudo ppoeconf ?
<Seveas> yes
<Seveas> ehm
<Seveas> pppoeconf
<LokeDK> How can I test my sound?
<Seveas> 3 p's
<termite> misaka - > i have this file
<termite> vlc_0.8.1-1ubuntu7_i386.deb
<Seveas> LokeDK, settings, preferences, sound
<r3d0xXuS``> hmm
<Seveas> tab sound events
<r3d0xXuS``> nothing does it
<LokeDK> thanks
<Seveas> termite, sudo dpkg -i vlc_0.8.1-1ubuntu7_i386.deb
<r3d0xXuS``> ah now
<termite> Seveas : i have vlc_0.8.1-1ubuntu7_i386.deb...should i just run a dpkg -i on it?
<Seveas> yes :)
<termite> shweet
<r3d0xXuS``> ok ill do
<misaka> Seveas - Isn't that going to ask him to satisfy a bunch of dependancies?
<Seveas> misaka, well, then he'll have to download these too...
<termite> misaka are u referring to my question?
<misaka> Seveas - Ugh. That's going to be fun. ;] 
<misaka> termite - Yes.
<termite> shit
<termite> i dont have internet on my ubuntu machine ;/
<termite> this is impossible
<misaka> Which is why I was telling you to use synaptic, but without an Internet connection, it's going to be a pain.
<misaka> termite - Give it an Internet connection. ;] 
<termite> :o
<termite> will try
<misaka> termite - Or grab a single-CD Linux distribution that has vlc and all the other goodies on it.
<misaka> Knoppix might, for example.
<Seveas> termite, hang on
<termite> ok ok
<termite> plz help :>
<termite> im using hoary btw.
<r3d0xXuS> hahaha
<r3d0xXuS> it works :D
<r3d0xXuS> thanks Seavas
<orhs> hey all! :) anyone know about a good packet sniffer for linux?
<DeadStar> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/77
<DeadStar> can somebody help me?
<Seveas> termite, download this: http://ubuntulinux.nl/~dennis/vlc.tar.gz unpack it and run dpkg -i *.deb
<snuva> orhs, ettercap, ethereal etc etc
<r3d0xXuS> Seveas thanks :D :D :D
<Seveas> r3d0xXuS, yw :)
<r3d0xXuS> im in ubuntu connected :D
<Seveas> have fun with ubuntu :)
<r3d0xXuS> finally .D
<termite> Seveas so u sure i wont need anything else?
<Seveas> termite, i don't have vlc installed and used apt-get -d install vlc
<r3d0xXuS> ehm one thing: Seveas: how i install icq ?!
<Seveas> so i downloaded all packaged you need
<Seveas> and put hem in that file :)
<misaka> Seveas - You're a real trooper. ;] 
<Seveas> r3d0xXuS, use gaim for that
<Seveas> applications -> internet -> gaim
<r3d0xXuS> ah that
<termite> thanks a lot Seveas
<termite> hope it workz0rs
<Seveas> DeadStar, run apt-get update
<termite> hmm that site is a bit slow ....is there any other place hosting it?
* misaka snickers.
<Seveas> DeadStar, and OMG, that server was down for the last hour, i'm so glad you didn't try it earlier ;)
<Seveas> termite, no, I only uploaded it there
<DeadStar> :D
<Seveas> and it's quite fast, but mod_bandwidth limits it a bit :)
<r3d0xXuS> :o
<termite> im getting 1.82 kb off it ;/
<termite> can u put it on yousendit.com for me plz
<Seveas> termite, that's not good
<r3d0xXuS> Seveas: why is my graphiccard so slow for screensaver, coz i got gef6800 ?
<Seveas> must be something else that causes the slowdown
<termite> if u can
<termite> its not myside
<termite> yousendit.com should be quick
* mabu hates that there is no 64 beagle packages
<Seveas> termite, it is
<Seveas> i get 200 K/s from ubuntulinux.nl
<termite> can u chuck it there
<termite> hmm
<Seveas> r3d0xXuS, geforce?
<r3d0xXuS> yeah
<Seveas> r3d0xXuS: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Seveas> read that
<termite> Seveas so vlc was not in synaptic?
<Seveas> the default (open source) driver is terrible, you need the binary driver
<Seveas> termite, it is
<r3d0xXuS> ok ill do
<termite> so i dont need to download it then
<Seveas> but this file contains all dependencies too
<termite> aha
<Seveas> will save you some curses :)
<termite> hehe
<misaka> termite - Synaptic downloads from an Internet site ...
<termite> oh........
<termite> they should rather have put it on cds
<Seveas> misaka, (ping!!)
<misaka> termite - Either that or from the CD you have, but since vlc isn't on the cd, and you can't get onto the Internet, you have to find another way.
<misaka> Seveas - *nod*
<Seveas> never figured that he missed that point :)
<misaka> termite - Right, but there's already way too much stuff on the CDs ... no room for lil' ol' vlc. ;] 
<misaka> termite - Which is why I was suggesting maybe another live CD distribution that had it.
<termite> vlc is the king
<termite> >
<t-e-o> how do I stop gdm from starting at boot?
<misaka> Seveas - Ya, it was lurking in my mind there, finally got it out. ;] 
<r3d0xXuS> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<r3d0xXuS> ops
<r3d0xXuS> wrong window :x
<termite> or can u suggest another way where i can run xdiv/divx/mp3s
<termite> *xvid.
<misaka> termite - Nah, I like vlc, I don't think that the ubuntu CD has any movie players on it, offhand, but not sure.
<Seveas> r3d0xXuS, are you on intel or amd?
<misaka> termite - They don't concentrate on that because to have a proper movie player means including a lot of packages.
<termite> ok
<misaka> termite - Doesn't let them include other, more important stuff.
<r3d0xXuS> amd64
<Seveas> r3d0xXuS, ah
<Seveas> install linux-amd64
<r3d0xXuS> into terminal ?
<Seveas> that'll drag in the most recent kernel and drivers
<Seveas> r3d0xXuS, do you run the 64bit version of Ubuntu?
<r3d0xXuS> :/ screensaver its still lagging
<r3d0xXuS> no
<Seveas> ah ok
<termite> w00t there is a 64 bit
<r3d0xXuS> 32bit i think
<Seveas> install linux-k7 then
<r3d0xXuS> how? im nub at linux :X
<r3d0xXuS> btw newbie
<Seveas> sudo aptitude install linux-k7
<Seveas> :)
<r3d0xXuS> sudo aptitude install linux-k7
<r3d0xXuS> k
<r3d0xXuS> mom
<Seveas> you need to restart X to see any effect from nvidia-glx-enable by the way ...
<r3d0xXuS> ah ok
<r3d0xXuS> ill restart now
<termite> Seveas u uploading it?
<Seveas> yes
<termite> someone wants to kick me out of here ;
<termite> ;/
<Seveas> http://s36.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=0A8TO46RIXSVJ3S3ELKDR0VNJQ
<Seveas> it says that it couldn't send you a mail, but you can download it there
<termite> okies
<termite> thanks :>
<Seveas> yw
<termite> Seveas why do u use ubuntu as compared with other linux distros?
<Seveas> termite, because it's the best
<DeadStar> apt-get is very good and it's quite easier than Debian..
<DeadStar> also it's good for laptops..
<DeadStar> notebooks:D
<r3d0xXuS> Seveas
<DeadStar> Seveas, thanks for help i manage to install mc, and now i'm installing other applications..
<r3d0xXuS> Seveas: how i can see that nvidia driver installed?
<Seveas> r3d0xXuS, run glxgears from a terminal
<Seveas> and wait a few seconds
<Seveas> it'll report the framerate it gets
<r3d0xXuS> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<r3d0xXuS> glxgears: Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual.
<Seveas> have you run nvidia-glx-enable?
<r3d0xXuS> i dont know
<r3d0xXuS> i used that sudo install this
<r3d0xXuS> dunno what command
<_kaz> is there some sort of photo album type software available for ubuntu?
<tritium> _kaz, gphoto
<Seveas> there are 2 sudo command
<Seveas> commands*
<Seveas> you need to run both
<_kaz> tritium: thanks :] 
<tritium> _kaz, gphoto2, actually
<r3d0xXuS> gimme the link please
<Seveas> https://test.wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Whistler> help i was adding pannels and pc freezed
<Seveas> r3d0xXuS, and also: you *must* have linux-k7 installed
<Whistler> now there is no panels
<Whistler> how can i enable them?
<r3d0xXuS> that sudo -install linux-k7
<Whistler> help me
<Whistler> anybody plz
<Seveas> sudo apt-get install linux-k7
<Seveas> Whistler, no panels at all?
<Whistler> nope
<Whistler> none
<Seveas> run the following from a terminal:
<Seveas> gnome-panel &
<Whistler> i have detected panels is already running so i will exit
<Whistler> it gives me this error msg
<r3d0xXuS> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
<r3d0xXuS> Abhngigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut... Fertig
<r3d0xXuS> E: Konnte Paket linux-k7 nicht finden
<Whistler> plz help me
<Whistler> i am scared
<r3d0xXuS> E: cannot package linux-k7 find
<r3d0xXuS> Seveas
<Seveas> r3d0xXuS, try linux-amd64
<r3d0xXuS> E: cannot package linux-k7 find
<pfp> Whistler: logout+login usually takes care of that
<r3d0xXuS> same
<r3d0xXuS> E: cannot package linux-amd64 find
<Seveas> r3d0xXuS, hmm
<Whistler> pfp it doesnt helped
<Whistler> aaa
<Seveas> r3d0xXuS, can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list on paste.ubuntulinux.nl please
<tritium> r3d0xXuS, do you have "restricted" component enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Whistler> i typed gnome-panels off and pannels appeared
<Seveas> Whistler, so you have your panels back now?
<Whistler> fuck
<r3d0xXuS> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/78
<Whistler> not again
<Whistler> bottom panels are working
<Whistler> and headers not
<Whistler> =[[
<Seveas> r3d0xXuS, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Seveas> r3d0xXuS, and in a terminal type: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Seveas> remove *all* the text currently in that file
<Seveas> and put the text you find at paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38 there
<goye2cz> Hey, got an ALSA firmware problem, synaptic tells me I have version 1.0.9-1, but the command "cat /proc/asound/version" tells me I have Version 1.0.6. help?
<Seveas> then save the file, run sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get install linux-k7
<goye2cz> I would rather have the later
<goye2cz> release
<r3d0xXuS> k
<r3d0xXuS> wait wait wait
<r3d0xXuS> i cant fast
<r3d0xXuS> also
<r3d0xXuS> that text in to source.list?
<Seveas> yes
<r3d0xXuS> ok wait
<r3d0xXuS> ok saved
<r3d0xXuS> what no
<r3d0xXuS> now*
<Seveas> then save the file, run sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get install linux-k7
<r3d0xXuS> sudo apt-get update <- into terminal?
<Eudoxus> I used Ubuntu to setup my printer. The correct driver is there. However, Only a small upper part of the test page comes out. And printing something else doesn't work. Seems that it is not getting through to the printer. Why?
<Eudoxus> I get Parallel port busy... or somethign like that in the printer settings
<_kaz> tritium: i was also looking for something more like gpc.sourceforge.net  a photo collection manager
<r3d0xXuS> Seveas: sudo apt-get update <- into terminal?
<flickerfly> When I type apt-get install mtx it can't find the mtx package. What am I missing?
<_kaz> is there something better than that?
<Seveas> r3d0xXuS, yes
<goye2cz> I'm coming up with alsa firmware Version 1.0.6 on my sytem. If I wanted to remove it, how would I go about that?
<r3d0xXuS> ok updating
<Seveas> flickerfly, you need to have universe enabled
<r3d0xXuS> woohoo
<r3d0xXuS> 353 KB/s :P
<Seveas> nice :)
<misaka> goye2cz - To start, alsa doesn't have a 'firmware' version ... just a version. :] 
<flickerfly> Seveas: ? do you have a link with directions on that? I don't know what Universe is
<tritium> _kaz, you might search through the output of "apt-cache search photo", then, and look for something that might suit your needs...
<_kaz> this too http://directory.fsf.org/webauth/palbums/
<misaka> goye2cz - And the other thing is that the package version, that you see with dpkg/synaptic, isn't necessarily the same as the kernel drivers version, that you see in /proc/asound/version.
<goye2cz> misaka: all I know is that's included in the name of somethign I have to have.
<misaka> At least, I don't think they're necessarily the same.
<r3d0xXuS> okay is ready Seveas?
<Seveas> flickerfly: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<r3d0xXuS> should i write now: sudo apt-install linux-k7 ?
<Seveas> yes
<Seveas> again in the terminal :)
<Eudoxus> Noone?
<tritium> r3d0xXuS, apt-get install, not apt-install
<r3d0xXuS> installing
<r3d0xXuS> yahoow :o
<r3d0xXuS>  sudo apt-get install linux-k7
<r3d0xXuS> :P
<flickerfly> Thanks Seveas!
<misaka> goye2cz - I've got the same setup you describe, 1.0.6 in /proc/asound/version, and 1.0.8-4ubuntu4 for the package version.
<r3d0xXuS> 60%
<r3d0xXuS> yay :D
<Seveas> flickerfly, for a ready-to-use sources.list go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<r3d0xXuS> this installer compile the kernel into new cernel ?!
<r3d0xXuS> kernel*
<r3d0xXuS> reading database....
<Seveas> it won't compile a thing
<Seveas> the kernels are pre-compiled
<r3d0xXuS> ok finnished
<r3d0xXuS> what now ? :o
<r3d0xXuS> reboot?
<Seveas> ok, now you need to reboot, and when you reboot, choose the kernel 2.6.10-5-k7 line.
<r3d0xXuS> ok
<r3d0xXuS> brb
<goye2cz> misaka: on the ardour channel someone came to the conclusion that my package of alsa-firmware didn't support the us-122.
<littlezoper> i'm getting a bunch of messages in syslog that say only "localhost -- MARK --".  any idea what that means?
<Seveas> littlezoper, you can ignore these
<littlezoper> what do they mean?
<AlwaysModest> when i boot into ubuntu i get an error message first thing that says "error failed to initialize hal"
<littlezoper> i foudn those as I was trying to find out why my machine locked this morning...
<Seveas> some driver reports that it's still running i guess
<flickerfly> littlezoper: you have the syslog configure to mark the logs regularly. It is a feature of your logger that can be turned off if desired.
<littlezoper> ack!
<nJess> im having a hard time connecting to anything from ubuntu (things keep timing out) but i have no problems on my windows machine on the same network, why would that happen?
<littlezoper> flickerfly: ok
<Seveas> flickerfly, ah ok, so I was almost right :)
<flickerfly> :-)
<flickerfly> Seveas: it can be ignored
<littlezoper> flickerfly and Seveas: good to know...thanks...
<mindspin> flickerfly connecting how ? http ? smb? ftp?
<nJess> like for instance, i can connect to some irc servers with ease, others time out repeatedly
<mindspin> oops was nJess
<nJess> things on the local network seem to be okay
<nJess> its just the internet thats acting up
<Seveas> nJess, is it only irc?
<flickerfly> mindspin: ? what's connecting?
<nJess> well, firefox seems to lag more than usual as well
<Seveas> ok
<Seveas> and mail?
<__arty> hi, I'm using breezy, I can run openoffice2 as root but not as a normal user?? error is ...  openoffice
<__arty> *** glibc detected *** double free or corruption (!prev): 0x080ddb00 ***
<__arty> Aborted
<nJess> i havn't used mail
<aspr1> hi guys
<Seveas> __arty, look at the topic: do not use breezy
<mindspin> flickerfly sorry i meant nJess not you
<aspr1> nuce to meet u all
<Seveas> nJess, please try something else than irc and web too
<aspr1> nice to meet u all
<flickerfly> mindspin: :-) Ok
<nJess> seveas, i don't really have anything to try....
<Seveas> nJess, IRC lagging can be explained by not having an identd which currenyly most IRC servers require
<Seveas> for Firefox there is possibly another cause:
<Seveas> nJess: Open firefox and go to about:config. Now search for network.dns.disableIPV6 and set that value to true. Restart Firefox to see the effect.
<nJess> ahh
<nJess> well i can't connect to freenode
<Seveas> nJess, you might as well disable ipv6 completely, you can find out how on wiki.ubuntu.com
<orhs> hmm iam haveing problems installing a different splash screen..
<zerokills> hey guys, i installed xfce, but it doesnt come up on the gdm list, any ideas?
<r3d0xXuS> ok
<r3d0xXuS> it works Seveas: Nvidia logo has been shown
<Seveas> zerokills, have you installed the xfce4 metapackage through apt?
<Seveas> r3d0xXuS, neat!
<nJess> seveas, im using warty...would that matter?
<r3d0xXuS> ok :D
<r3d0xXuS> thanks Seveas
<zerokills> seveas: no, whats the package name?
<Seveas> nJess, no it's the same on both in this case
<Seveas> zerokills, xfce4
<Seveas> :)
<zerokills> :) thanks
<xiaogil> is there a command line soft for IRC
<Seveas> xiaogil, yes
<Seveas> try irssi
<_kaz> fwiw, digikam (for kde) just made this box a kubuntu convert :>
<tritium> yes, irssi is nice :)
<_kaz> but photo management is the most important function for the person who will use it.
<aspr1> my cd's not yet received they stopped sending them??
<aspr1> any idea??
<Seveas> aspr1, no, but it takes some time for them to send the CD's
<chrissturm> kaz: f-spot could make it a gnome convert again
<r3d0xXuS> Seveas: do u know Steam for Half-Life games and stuff?
<mindspin> yesterday someone mentioned something about waiting for five months ;-)
<sweety> hai..
<_kaz> i was checking out f-spot too...  KDE has much more eye-candy and seems more newbie friendly.
<aspr1> ok
<sweety> hai kaloz..
<mindspin> kde rulez /me duck and cover
<_kaz> this is for my computer illiterate aunt
<nJess> hmm i should probably order some more CDs
<Seveas> r3d0xXuS, i don't play games that much, usually i stick to supertux :)
<Seveas> mindspin, that means he has ordered them before the release
<r3d0xXuS> hehe
<_kaz> I just wonder if there are any serious CONs to using kubuntu over ubuntu?
<Seveas> they started sending CDs in may
<Seveas> so they have quite a backlog to catch up to
<misaka> goye2cz - Sorry, I'm not sure how to update/change the alsa firmware package, I don't see it listed in ubuntu. Maybe it's a part of another package?
<mindspin> kaz personal taste?
<Seveas> _kaz, yes
<_kaz> slower security patch availability or anything?
<Seveas> kde sucks :)
<chrissturm> hehe
<r3d0xXuS> hehe
<_kaz> lol
<Seveas> but technical reasons: no
<_kaz> I like gnome
<r3d0xXuS> Seveas: where can i install mp3 decode for my mp3 player
<Seveas> except that gnome is the default for ubuntu and most devs concentrate on gnome
<Seveas> kubuntu is mainly community work
<Riddell> _kaz: kubuntu has the same security procedures as ubuntu (since they are the same distro)
<_kaz> but I just took windows away from my aunt because she can't refrain from opening dancing-bears.exe every time one of her friends worms sends her something.
<termite> lol
<_kaz> so I have to keep things as simple as possible for her.
<Seveas> oh and another reason not tu use kubunut: every time you say KDE in here, Riddell pops up :)))
<mindspin> kde
<nJess> i took windows away from my mom once
<nJess> but she punched me in the head
<Seveas> _kaz, simple === gnome
<NicP> lol
<termite> windows its easy
<r3d0xXuS> Seveas: where is the XMMS mp3 player at ubuntu?
<NicP> no its not
<goye2cz> misaka: I'm fast finding out that I really need a release more geared to multi-media, audio specifically.
<termite> ubuntu has taken me the greater part of today to install something
<NicP> os x is easy
<NicP> windows is not
<Seveas> r3d0xXuS, aptitude install beep-media-player
<termite> a simple vlc program
<Seveas> beep is a gtk2 (and thus better looking) port of xmms
<misaka> goye2cz - If you're running Linux to do audio stuff, I'd agree.
<r3d0xXuS> E: /home/redoxxus/.aptitude/config - %s konnte nicht zum schreiben geffnet werden (13 Keine Berechtigung)
<r3d0xXuS> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
<r3d0xXuS> Abhngigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut
<r3d0xXuS> Lese erweiterte Statusinformationen
<r3d0xXuS> Initialisiere Paketstatus... Fertig
<r3d0xXuS> E: Konnte Lockdatei /var/lib/dpkg/lock nicht ffnen - open (13 Keine Berechtigung)
<r3d0xXuS> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<_kaz> I think in a lot of cases we could swap people out with ubuntu/kubuntu & just tell them "its the new windows upgrade" :P
<mindspin> is there #wm-bashing ?
<_kaz> and they would believe.
<goye2cz> misaka: I'm getting recommended to use FC CCRMA
<Seveas> r3d0xXuS, do NOT paste in here....
<NicP> lol
<misaka> _kaz - Give her Mozilla in kiosk-mode.
<Seveas> and use sudo :)
<misaka> _kaz - Should be good enough. ;] 
<_kaz> haha
<r3d0xXuS> ah ok lol
<r3d0xXuS> also sudo aptitude install beep-media-player?
<mindspin> and most ppl here dont understand gerrrmann
<r3d0xXuS> hrhr
<Seveas> r3d0xXuS, when you start beep, first go to the preferences and change the output plugin to esound
<Seveas> otherwise it won't do nothing :)
<r3d0xXuS> k its installed
<termite> thankz Seveas
<termite> just grabbed the vlc
<termite> gonna try it now
<nJess> i have a question
<termite> *excited*
<Seveas> r3d0xXuS, download this too: http://ubuntulinux.nl/~dennis/4Humans.tgz
<nJess> would i have better luck with a newer version of ubuntu working on my amd64 laptop?
<Seveas> r3d0xXuS, and put that in /home/YOURNAME/.bmp/Skins
<nJess> i tried warthog but it took ages to boot up
<r3d0xXuS> yeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaah :o
<nJess> and never actually worked
<r3d0xXuS> it rox
<Seveas> it's an Ubuntu skin for beep :)
<bigfoot1> hi everyone. A question from a newbie about streaming media. I can play them (audio; audio/video) fine inside firefox with mplayer plugin. But what bothers me is the inability to control playback. I would like to be able to fastforward or rewind to a certain point. How can i do this? THank you.
<termite> since ubuntu is meant to be more user friendly they should have at least put xvid/divx support
<chrissturm> njess: hoary is much better for notebooks
<Seveas> nJess, for amd64 you'd better go to hoary
<mindspin> 64 machines rock as far as I can see ;-)
<Seveas> and definitely for notebooks
<nJess> okay
<r3d0xXuS> where to that
<r3d0xXuS> k
<Seveas> bigfoot1, ENOWAY
<nJess> because the installer for warthog caused my laptop to have a thermal shutdown
<bigfoot1> what's enoway? is that a typo for "no way"?
<Seveas> nJess, really try hoary then
<r3d0xXuS> there isnt /.bmp/skins
<bigfoot1> Seveas,...?
<Seveas> it did the same for mine :)
<r3d0xXuS> Seveas: it says only /home/myname/
<Seveas> r3d0xXuS, /home/YOURNAME/.bmp/Skins
<nJess> there we go
<r3d0xXuS> there is no .bmp/skins
<nJess> 80 dics
<nJess> discs*
<Seveas> r3d0xXuS, not in nautilus ;)(
<termite> what does the -i do when u dpkg
<Seveas> but in the terminal there is
<Choubaka> termite: installs :P
<Seveas> r3d0xXuS, save it to your homedir
<r3d0xXuS> lol
<r3d0xXuS> how :o
<r3d0xXuS> im newbie:x
<nJess> r3d0xXuS, check that box to view hidden folders
<nJess> yes?
* termite slaps Choubaka around a bit with a large trout
<termite> :p
<Seveas> r3d0xXuS, and in a terminal type: ~/4Humans.tgz ~/.bmp/Skins/
<Choubaka> termite: foo.
<misaka> termite - Try 'man dpkg'.
<Seveas> r3d0xXuS, you do know how to save a file with firefox i suppose?
<Choubaka> termite: I told you what it does, and I get a slap in the face.
<Choubaka> I demand more. respect.
<termite> :>
<r3d0xXuS> sure lol
<termite> i give u
<termite> respeck
<termite> if u fix this ubuntu
<termite> for me
<termite> and make it play my pr0no
<Seveas> termite: Please keep the code of conduct in mind when chatting here. You can find it at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<termite> :<
<Choubaka> Ok. How have you broken it? :P
<r3d0xXuS> bash: /home/redoxxus/Desktop/4Humans.tgz: Access denied
<termite> oooi i didnt break code of conduct :>
<gahan> why cant i turn off ro shutdown computer from gnome or even gdm?
<termite> ok time to try vlc
<termite> bbl
<gahan> i can only logout and login
<Seveas> gahan, dunno, what did you do just before it stopped working?
<r3d0xXuS> tried with sudo
<r3d0xXuS> same
<r3d0xXuS> -.-
<gahan> Seveas: i dont exactly remember :|
<Seveas> gahan, so you start gnome with startx or does it run on bootup?
<gahan> i havent edited menu so far, is there menu editor?
<gahan> it starts with gdm
<Seveas> r3d0xXuS, open a terminal and type this:
<Seveas> cd ~/.bmp/Skins
<Seveas> wget http://ubuntulinux.nl/~dennis/4Humans.tgz
<yahalom> anyone here switched from fc4 to ubuntu?
<r3d0xXuS> ok im tin
<r3d0xXuS> Data not found
<Seveas> make sure you have capitalization right
<r3d0xXuS> yeah
<r1k0> hi, I would like to disintall gnome in ubuntu how can I do that  ? thx by advance
<Seveas> r1k0, raptitude remove gnome-desktop-environment
<bigfoot1> Seveas, please tell me more about "enoway"
<bretzel> Hi - Question: Why is that gnome-panel don't show KDE notify icons anymore ? I remember it was working in hoary array-cd 5 ...
<Seveas> r1k0, and use debfoster to clean up the bits it leaves behind
<r1k0> Seveas, thank you very much for your answer :)
<r3d0xXuS> i wrote first: cd ~/.bmp/Skins
<Seveas> bigbootay, it means: can't be done
<r3d0xXuS> then it come a prompt:
<r3d0xXuS> Myname@myhost:~/.bmp/Skins$
<r3d0xXuS> then i wrote
<bigfoot1> Seveas, where can i get enoway? apparently, it's not in synaptic. thank you.
<Seveas> bigfoot1, lol :)
<r3d0xXuS> wget http://ubuntulinux.nl/~dennis/4Humans.tgz
<Seveas> ENOWAY is a geeky way of sayin that things aren't possible
<r1k0> ok now I need to buy a pcmcia ethernet card but I dont know which one to buy, can someone recommend me one ?? ithought about a fa511 from netgear but iam not sure, thx
<bigfoot1> Seveas, oh, i see. um, i have an idea, please let me know what you think of this idea: I'll stream the file as usual (mplayer plugin in firefox) and I'll record it somehow with another audio program. What do you think?
<bigfoot1> Seveas, you ever done something like that?
<Seveas> not on linux...
<bigfoot1> seveas, you mean you haven't done it on linux, but it's possible and a good idea?
<Seveas> bigbootay, i don't know whether it's possible
<Seveas> bigfoot1*
<gfxstyler> he
<gfxstyler> hey
<gfxstyler> whats up?
<r3d0xXuS> Oo
<r3d0xXuS> yo whatz up :)
<bigfoot1> okay, Seveas. 8-)
<bigfoot1> Seveas, but is there a program that can record what ever is outputted ?
<gfxstyler> can someone help me with my cam? its a very small problem i guess because i may know already whats wrong
<Seveas> ENOIDEA
<Seveas> (a geeky way of saying: i don't know)
<misaka> bigfoot - Why not just grab the URL and play it with another media player?
<misaka> bigfoot - Like, vlc, xmms, etc?
<bigfoot1> misaka, coz I don't think these other media players will allow me to control playback?
<bigfoot1> .
<bigfoot1> would they?
<misaka> bigfoot - Sure they will.
<bigfoot1> okay, misaka, let me try. thank you.
<misaka> bigfoot - mplayer is just a bit scarce with the controls, it even has some keyboard commands that might help you out.
<geko> hi guys
<geko> can i ceck win files form ubuntu?
<misaka> bigfoot - But, the best way is to just grab a player that has better GUI controls.
<geko> i mean with a partition with win on hd?
<bigfoot1> misaka, ok. i have vlc, xmms, totem, music player. hmmm. which should i try first, i wonder. 8-)
<Seveas> geko, download http://ubuntulinux.nl/~dennis/windows_fstab and run that with sudo sh windows_fstab
<gfxstyler> i plugin the cam and then the console says (new fullspeed usb blabla at address 10), its recognized as (usb spca5xx camera found blabla)... so i guess it should work (because with gentoo it worked too) ... anyway, /dev/video0 is empty, and gnomemeeting does not scan the cam, so whats wrong?
<misaka> bigfoot - Depends on the media ... but vlc is a good bet.
<bigfoot1> misaka, it's a windows media file ending with .wax extension. heard of it?
* misaka shakes his head.
<misaka> or, NAK, as Seveas might say. ;] 
<bigfoot1> nope?
<misaka> bigfoot - If no other media player reads it, try gmplayer ... a version of mplayer with a gui.
<Seveas> misaka, evil one :)
<misaka> Seveas - Yes, a little evil, but it'll still get the job done! ;] 
<Xabbu|> Hm I have some problem with my gnomebaker. I can't burn any cd. It just say it failed the burning.
<Seveas> as satan once said (Southpark the movie): Without evil there would be no good, so it must be good to be evil sometimes :)
<gfxstyler> ok guys got it working without your help
<misaka> gfxstyler - Cool, congr... uh, nm.
<misaka> Eesh, some people can be so impatient.
<Seveas> :)
<bigfoot1> gmplayer scares me, misaka . 8-)
<misaka> bigfoot - Can't blame you ... which is why I suggested it last. ;] 
<bigfoot1> misaka, the .wax streaming file works in VLC with playback control! yippee.
<misaka> vlc rocks teh str34mz
<lesshaste> There is some process that is beeping every 20 minutes or so. Is there something cunning I can run to see what it is?
<misaka> lesshaste - Try going to your vt1 ... er, ctrl-alt-1 I think it is, or maybe c-a-f1.
<Seveas> <c><a><f1>
<misaka> My fingers know the answer to that one, but I'm not in front of my linoox box.
<lesshaste> misaka, and then?
<misaka> lesshaste - Look for anything particularly interesting, wait 20 mins to see if anything pops up with the beek.
<misaka> lesshaste - That's your console, if there are system errors they could show up there.
<misaka> But, it's a shot in the dark ... I don't really know what'd be causing beeping, I probably would've just wiped the disk if that happened to me and I didn't know what it was.
<lesshaste> misaka, drastic :)
<misaka> Kind of like the first time I saw the goetse man ... had to reintsall to make sure he was properly gone.
<lesshaste> presumably to beep it must be accessing /dev/something?
<misaka> lesshaste - Not necessarily ... sending ^G to a terminal can cause a beep, not sure if that requires a special access to /dev/something.
<lesshaste> ah ok
<misaka> lesshaste - I assume this is a PC-speaker beep, not a soundcard beep?
<lesshaste> yes.. pc speaker
<Seveas> misaka, lol
<misaka> I'd check for system errors first then. Oh, a-f7 to get back to your X11 terminal from the text console. ;] 
<lesshaste> no errors
<misaka> lesshaste - Nothing special in /var/log/kern.log ?
<timmy__> ok quick question, when i try and install the java plugin for mozilla firefox its all gd until its asks if i want to continue, at which point regardless of me selection [y]  it aborts. Why is this?
<timmy__> peeps?
<misaka> Now there's a wide-open question.
<timmy__> ok quick question, when i try and install the java plugin for mozilla firefox its all gd until its asks if i want to continue, at which point regardless of me selection [y]  it aborts. Why is this?
<lesshaste>  only an mrtg cron job
<{Seb}> exit
<lesshaste> which runs every 5 minutes, and that has no reason or way to beep
<misaka> timmy - Probably 'cuz there's a bug in the installer ... ? Random guess there. ;] 
<lesshaste> misaka, you mean /var/log/messages ?
<timmy__> hmmm, i just type the sudo command into the terminal
<timmy__> can i do it any other way>
<misaka> lesshaste - I meant kern.log, but check as many log files as you care to.
<timmy__> ?
<lesshaste> misaka, I don't have kern.log
<moparfan90> hello. i just installed ubuntu and am getting alot of errors can some one help fix this?
<timmy__> what kind of errors?
<timmy__> ~
<caonex> i have an athlon thunderbird which mplayer package should i install?
<timmy__> nv
<_kaz> can you run kde apps (like digikam) under gnome?
<Seveas> _kaz, yes
<timmy__> you people are shit
<timmy__> eat shit and die
<moparfan90>  well when i boot up my computer i get alot of errors but they go away to fast for me to read and when the desktop loads it says error: failed to initalize HAL!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*timmy@*.demon.co.uk]  by Seveas
* timmy__ was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<NicP> lol
<goofyheadedpunk> timmy__: Bad day?
<_kaz> seveas: just apt-get install digikam  and it will work?
<Seveas> if the package is available in the repositories: yes
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*timmy@*.demon.co.uk]  by Seveas
<_kaz> the K-everything theme konquerer/kmail/kgaim as default would take some time to get used to.
<_kaz> (or replace) ;)
<hunger> Hiho! Is there a repository with non-security updates to hoary?
<_kaz> but this digikam looks slick.
<Seveas> hunger, there is hoary-updates
<Seveas> but that features only updates that fix severe bugs...
<r3d0xXuS> Do anyone play Steam like Half-Life or Counter-Strike on Ubuntu?
<r3d0xXuS> Seveas
<Seveas> i don't :)
<r3d0xXuS> my buddy said: i can play steam on cadange or winex4
<r3d0xXuS> what this both program
<Seveas> cedega / winex you mean
<r3d0xXuS> yeah
<eruin> it's on http://transgaming.com
<Seveas> if he knows that it's possible ask him for help on installing it
<eruin> non-free
<eruin> and it does work fine
<Seveas> it's not in the repositories, and i have no experience with it
<r3d0xXuS> for ubuntu?
<r3d0xXuS> hmm k
<r3d0xXuS> ill ask my buddy
<Efwis> r3d0xXuS, I looked into it I know its $5 USD a month to use that system
<bigfoot1> regarding audio quality, what does lossy and lossless and compatible mean? These are terminology in "sound recorder."
<Seveas> lossy = tings like mp3, you loose quality
<dabi> is there a way to change xscreen lock image?
<Seveas> lossless = things like flac, no qualityloss but considerably larger files than with mp3
<Seveas> dabi, not an easy way, you will have to change the sourcecode
<bigfoot1> what about "compatible"?
<NicP> lossy = jpeg, lossless = png
<NicP> :D
<dabi> Seveas, only way?
<bigfoot1> nicP, about jpeg, is it true that everytime you open a jpg file, its quality diminishes?
<hardcampa-> lol no
<NicP> lol
<Seveas> dabi, yes
<NicP> thats the stupidest thing ive ever heard
<hardcampa-> what a moronic statement
<Seveas> bigbootay, every time you edit & save it
<Seveas> bigfoot1*
<Seveas> not every time you open it
<hardcampa-> internet would look pretty ugly in that case
<hardcampa-> lol
<r3d0xXuS> omg nonfree -.-
<r3d0xXuS> hate it
<r3d0xXuS> ..
<r3d0xXuS> linux = free but some programms = nonfree
<r3d0xXuS> i hate that
<hardcampa-> ehm.. so what
<bigfoot1> hardcampa-, i thought that jpgs were like oldfashioned audio or video tapes. They risk losing quality during playback. But now my worry's gone, thanks to you all. 8-)
<hardcampa-> heh
<bigfoot1> so what does compatible mean, in terms of audio recording ?
<Efwis> r3d0xXuS, I know, in order to use my modem as a fax I need to either buy a new modem or pay $15 to linuxant to get the driver
<hardcampa-> bigfoot1 as someone said. Whenever you save a jpg in a quality that's not 100% you loose some quality. Most apps save jpegs at qualitys below 100%
<bigfoot1> png is just gif's new name right?
<Seveas> bigfoot1, rofl!
<Seveas> no, not at all
<misaka> bigfoot - Er, no ...
<bob2> bigfoot1: no, not at all
<Seveas> png is a completely different format
<misaka> bigfoot - What *have* you been reading? ;] 
<bob2> bigfoot1: it's an entirely new and better format
<Seveas> quite superior :)
<NicP> lol
<bigfoot1> i must have misread that somewhere.
<Lincx> Gahh i need some themes lol
<r3d0xXuS> gmm
<r3d0xXuS> hmmmmmmmmmmmm
<bigfoot1> or maybe i was in my sleepy state.
<r3d0xXuS> ok well ill do linux as workstation and windows as my game O/S
<r3d0xXuS> :>
<Efwis> bigfoot1, png is comparable, but better to JPEG
<Seveas> Efwis, not really
<hardcampa-> Efwis that is totally dependant upon what you want to use the image for
<Seveas> png is lossless
<Seveas> jpeg lossy
<misaka> bigfoot - If you dumb it down a whole lot, you could say png is the new gif, but only as an analogy.
<Simira> can I use kde apps in Gnome?
<Efwis> true, I forgot about that
<Seveas> Simira, sure :)
<NicP> Simira, course you can, you just need the right dependancys
<JohnMurdoch> Simira, yes, but don't be surprised when the fonts look oversized. :)
<dabi> where should i start to find why i cant see my battery state?
<hardcampa-> For web images & transfer speeds nothing beats jpg
<Seveas> dabi, does /proc/acpi/battery exist?
<Efwis> thats what I do r3d0xXuS
<bigfoot1> i plan on recording an audio in the highest quality, namely CD lossless. after saving, is it possible to experiment with lesser qualities... to see if not much quality has been lost?
<orhs> How do i make my own login manager (like the once you can find at art.gnome.com)
<Seveas> bigfoot1, yes
<orhs> ?
<ag_the_king> is it better than windows?
<Seveas> orhs, you mean login manager *theme*
<bigfoot1> but audio recorder can't change qualities, seveas?
<r3d0xXuS> hehe efwis :D
<orhs> seveas, yes
<r3d0xXuS> efwis do u know teamspeak?
<Seveas> bigfoot1, but you can transcode existing files to different formats
<Seveas> orhs, look at art.gnome.org/faq.php
<dabi> Seveas: yes..
<Efwis> r3d0xXuS, no I don't
<bigfoot1> Seveas, transcode means going to terminal?
<r3d0xXuS> damn
<r3d0xXuS> i got .bz2 file
<r3d0xXuS> i want install that
<bigfoot1> is there a gui program for transcoding, seveas?
<r3d0xXuS> whats the command?
<Seveas> dabi, look at all files in /proc/acpi/battery
<r3d0xXuS> sudo apt-get install filename.bz2 ?
<maxy_noob> hi guys!
<bigfoot1> hi maxy_noob !
<Seveas> bigfoot1, i guess there is, i just don't know it
<dabi> Seveas: empty
<r3d0xXuS> Seveas ?!
<Seveas> r3d0xXuS, tar jxvf filename.bz2
<Seveas> that'll extract it
<maxy_noob> Was wondering if someone can help me change grub default?
<r3d0xXuS> jxvf ?!
<r3d0xXuS> k
<r3d0xXuS> lol
<Seveas> look for README and INSTALL files
<bigfoot1> okay. thank you all for the education !
<r3d0xXuS> there isnt readme
<Seveas> yes, jxvf :)
<Seveas> j = bzip2 x = extract v = verbose f = use the file i specify
<r3d0xXuS> ah k
<Seveas> maxy_noob, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Seveas> there's a line that says default 0
<Seveas> change that :)
<maxy_noob> Seveas, thanks man. I'll check it out
<ilba7r> i have a problem with xpdf when i open the files i have empty lines that occured after i had update any suggestions
<Seveas> dabi, that means acpi is not completely functional on your machine
<Seveas> so you cannot check it
<Seveas> ilba7r, try evince and see if it happens in evince too
<dabi> hmm windows can... :P f* it.. i wont let M$ beat me..
<ilba7r> evince is a program? ok
<maxy_noob> Seveas, an empty text editor window popped up
<Seveas> ilba7r, yes
<r3d0xXuS> oeh?! where its installed?
<Seveas> maxy_noob, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Seveas> maxy_noob, make sure you made no spelling mistakes
<ag_the_king> dous anyone like me? I feal so.. so ... so ignored
<maxy_noob> k
<Seveas> ag_the_king, lol :)
<Lincx> lol
<sjs1> i dont write good englis... can some tell me a good ftp server for ubuntu?
<Seveas> ag_the_king, what was your question?
<Seveas> sjs1, vsftpd / pureftpd
<maxy_noob> Seveas, ok. Now?
<sjs1> i have install vsftpd
<ilba7r> seveas same problem
<Seveas> maxy_noob, still open?
<ag_the_king> Seveas: I dont know.. Is ubuntu the best operating system?
<Seveas> ag_the_king, it depends on your needs :)
<maxy_noob> yes, with info this time.
<maxy_noob> it's the right file
<ilba7r> i have kubuntu too i can see the files with kghostview but the colours are messed up
<Seveas> maxy_noob, ok, look for a line that starts with default
<ag_the_king> Seveas: I wana surf porno sites
<Seveas> and change that line to what you want
<sjs1> adress to : "how too vsftpd"
<maxy_noob> default grub root device?
<Seveas> ag_the_king, ah, you must use windows then for the .wmv clips :)
<Seveas> maxy_noob, no
<maxy_noob> :(
<Seveas> maxy_noob, line 12
<Seveas> it says default     0
<Seveas> change that to what ou need
<maxy_noob> oh, there it is
<ag_the_king> Seveas: Just kidding :) Is it good as a server?
<maxy_noob> yes
<Seveas> sjs1, aptitude install vsftpd and browse through man vsftpd and /usr/share/doc/vsftpd
<Seveas> ag_the_king, excellent
<maxy_noob> Seveas, I guess I change it to 3 if I want the fourth item?
<Seveas> ag_the_king, it's secure, patches come fast after leaks are discovered, easily updatable and all types of servers come in the repositories
<Seveas> maxy_noob, indeed
<maxy_noob> you rock, dude! thanks@!
<infralite> after i install ubuntu, the kernel gives an error and dumps registers, and it goes so fast that i can't see what's wrong. it does that in the recovery mode too. what to do?
<r3d0xXuS> ok i switch Winxp :o
<orhs> anyone got some good tuts for programming in python??
<Seveas> aptitude install diveintopython :)
<Wings> just decompile bittorrent and copy it
<LaurenceRowe> Any emacs users here? I want to make middle click in emacs paste the x selection instead of the emacs only kill buffer. any idea how to get this to work
<Efwis> I got a kinda technical question, is there a way to free the memory usage up other then a complete restart?
<bob2> LaurenceRowe: it does paste the X selection here
<JohnMurdoch> Efwis, stop services/apps you're not using
<infralite> no one kow anything about my issue?
<infralite> *know
<Seveas> infralite, not without more info (like the exact error...)
<LaurenceRowe> bob2: it does for me too at first, but as soon as I kill an area with the scissors button on the button bar, it ignores the x selection
<infralite> Seveas: that's the problem actually, it flys past and i can't see it
<thenuke> Efwis: Most likely you are just worried because Linux uses your memory effectively ;)
<Seveas> infralite, and what happens after that?
<moparfan91> when you click minamise. how do you reopen the window???
<infralite> Seveas: it just stops booting
<bob2> LaurenceRowe: well, it overwrites the X selection, right?
<Efwis> the only reason I'm asking, is in windows I have a program that releases unused memory. usually I end up with about 23% used after I run the program
<Seveas> infralite, so then you can write down the error I guess
<infralite> Seveas: i wish i could read an error log or something
<wizzard> hi ppl, can anybody help me with Radeon in Kubuntu?
<wizzard> need to install fglrx driver
<Seveas> wizzard: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<wizzard> thx
<infralite> Seveas: it dumps the memory so the error leaves the screen, it's way behind
<rodolfo> */join
<bob2> Efwis: the kernel does that in linux
<Efwis> kk
<moparfan91> when you click minamize. how do you reopen the window???
<Seveas> moparfan90, click on the programs button in the taskbar...
<macarthy> Is there a firewall installed by default in ubuntu?
<ckb> join #vfp
<ckb> macarthy, "yes"
<xoz> moparfan91: try right-clivk
<ag_the_king> Seveas: Sound good :)
<macarthy> ckb, is there a UI installed by default?
<Seveas> macarthy, no
<macarthy> UI to the firewall
<ys76_work> macarthy, No, there is no need for a firewall
<Seveas> but try firestarter
<rodolfo> hola
<rodolfo> espaol
<bob2> ckb: no, there is no firewall installed by default
<ag_the_king> Seveas: Dous it have a preinstaled fridge?
<Seveas> rodolfo, #ubuntu-es
<ckb> macarthy, the default Ubuntu is "no open ports" or what you would get with servers and a firewall blocking the servers
<moparfan91> i dont see a programs botton????
<bob2> moparfan91: click o nthe window name i nthe bottom panel
<moparfan91> it ot there
<Seveas> ag_the_king, no, but check out udu.wiki.ubuntu.com for info about TheFridge :)
<macarthy> confused..
<macarthy> ok, if I install vnc for example I don't need to worry about firewalls
<bob2> macarthy: no, there is no firewall installed by default
<Seveas> macarthy, in short: you do not need a firewall on ubuntu if you don't unstall servers
<bob2> macarthy: but there is no need for one, either
<Seveas> and vnc is installed by default :)
<Seveas> macarthy, system->preferences->remote desktop
<macarthy> vino and it doesn't work
<Seveas> (for vnc)
<macarthy> Segmantation fault
<Seveas> works fine here
<ckb> Seveas, and if you did install a server, why would you want a firewall?
<Kamping_Kaiser> gday mez
<macarthy> amd64
<Seveas> ckb, I wouldn't want one
<Seveas> I would rather have a real firewall filtering suspicious things
<ckb> Seveas, what "things" ?
<Seveas> which is what I do on my servers
<Seveas> things like a firewall that recognizes dos attacks and other lameness
<ckb> Seveas, you could block people from accessing the server, but then what is the point of having a server?
<Seveas> :)
<misaka> ckb - You could also control, at a lower level, who had access to ports.
<Seveas> generally you want *some* people to have access to your server
<Seveas> not everyone
<misaka> firewalls aren't just on/off.
<macarthy> i've installed vncserver , ran it  " New 'X' desktop is mandelbrot:2"  when I try to connect locally I get vncviewer: ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: Connection refused
<infralite> is there any difference between the installation of ubuntu and debian?
<macarthy> any ideas?
<Seveas> well, how do you connect?
<Seveas> vncviewer localhost:2
<Seveas> ?
<macarthy> yeap
<ckb> macarthy, I think vnc+localhost is disabled by default
<Seveas> yeah
<macarthy> ckd, disabled?
<infralite> it is
* Seveas off
<ag_the_king> Seveas: A pizza slizer??
<macarthy> huh?
<Lafitte-> slizer ?
<bob2> bloodlust: please don't to that
<ag_the_king> sliser i dont know how to spell it!?
<misaka> bob2 - What did he do?
<bob2> misaka: dcc chat
<Lafitte-> hehe     maybe slicer
<misaka> Ah. *nod*
<Efwis> bloodlust please ask before trying to dcc
<ag_the_king> slicer... Thanks.. That sounds better
<Lafitte-> ag_the_king, hehe
<JohnMurdoch> bloodlust, others have asked you and now I'm telling you, do not dcc chat me
<ag_the_king> lafitte do you kow what you name sounds like in swedish
<adapt> haha
<Lafitte-> ag_the_king,  no    tell me  grin
<ag_the_king> la pusse (la pussy)
<Seveas> muha
<Lafitte-> ag_the_king,  nice
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<Lafitte-> ag_the_king,  and hat dos that tranlte too ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<ag_the_king> fitta means pussy and fitte sounds lika fitta
<Mez> requested by bob2?
<Seveas> Mez, what..?
<Mez> * bloodlust (~bloodlust@157.130.111.50) has left #ubuntu (requested by bob2)
<Seveas> he
<Lafitte-> ag_the_king,  Lafitte the e is silent
<Seveas> I have show join/parts off in this channel :)
<Mez> ah lol
<Mez> well I got a DCC chat off of bloodlust aswell
<Mez> grr
<Seveas> heh
<infralite> ah, me too
<ccc> so did i
* Seveas ignores all dcc stuff
<kid> what'd he do? :o
<Seveas> so probably i had one too :)
<Lafitte-> i didnt get one
<Efwis> i just aborted it and told him to ask first
<njan> why is bloodlust randomly dcc'ing me?
<Seveas> ag_the_king, private messages are also not appreciated without asking...
<Lafitte-> he might have been trying to exploit you somehow
<ag_the_king> Ngon svensk?
<ccc> ag_the_king: me
<ag_the_king> :D I just had to
<emacse1> Does Ubuntu come with a nifty/easy way to reconfigure X?
<Mez> bob2 - can you put a ban on bloodlust - he's being really annoying with DCCs
<Seveas> My swedish stops at knckebrd :)
<ccc> lol
<knewt> what do i type in on the install cd boot prompt to use my own choice of kernel
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> emacse1, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Lafitte-> knewt,  you dont
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@157.130.111.50]  by bob2
<infralite> or xserver-xfree86 on old comps
<emacse1> Seveas: then it asks me a ton of questions, most of which, I have no idea as to the answer
<occy> heh
<Seveas> emacse1, use the default
<infralite> err old versions
<Seveas> the defaults are good usually
<emacse1> Seveas: all this to change the monitor?
<occy> did EVERYONE here get a DCC from bloodlust?
<kid> requested? I'm not familiar to this network, is that like some sort of universal replacement?
<Nobodyreal> I never did...
<ag_the_king> seveas: You mean Knckebrd
<misaka> bob2 - You can make someone leave a channel, without kicking, on this ircd?
* Mez hops on over to #kubuntu and makes sure he isnt on there
<misaka> occy - Not I.
<Seveas> emacse1, well, you can edit xorg.conf too :)
<occy> k
<bob2> misaka: yes
<occy> maybe it's someone I knew
<occy> :)
<housetier> occy, yes I did
<Seveas> ag_the_king, probably, as I said my swedish is bad :)
<emacse1> Seveas: but I don't have to do either during installation
<occy> housetier, ahhh, bot?
<Andril> hello all
<infralite> occy: i did
<Seveas> i just like the accents :)
<misaka> bob2 - What's the point, versus a kick?
<bob2> misaka: it's silly, but it tends to not trigger people's auto-rejoin scripts
<bob2> misaka: ^^
<misaka> Ah.
<kid> Ohh ohh, can you try it on me
<emacse1> Seveas: so can I use the magic part of the installer that figures it all out?
<Seveas> emacse1, sure
<misaka> *nod* ... neat trick. Guess it doesn't always work though. :] 
<bob2> heh
<Mez> ah ... bob2  so whats the command to make them do that - or is that just how the kcik works on here
<bob2> it would if I could cut and paste faster, but trackpoints suck
<emacse1> Seveas: how? :)
* misaka hands bob2 screen and a text-based irc client.
<Lafitte-> misaka,  i like it because it looked like he grabbed his ear lobe and escorted him out like a little kid  hehe
<Nobodyreal> Could anyone tell me how to make changes to the /dev tree and make them stick after a reboot?
<misaka> Lafitte - Heh, true.
<kid> :(
<bob2> Mez: /quote remove #channel username
<Seveas> Nobodyreal, edit /etc/udev/rules
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<bob2> misaka: hah, I'm in screen, but I always forget the cut'n'paste keys
<Mez> ah cool :D
<ag_the_king> da da da! Ich libe dish nicht du libe mich nicht
<Nobodyreal> Seveas: Is that supposed to already be there with a standard installation?  Or do I just put the node info that I want it to restore in here?
<misaka> bob2 - ^A-ESC, vi keys to navigate, space to mark, then space again to copy and exit. ^A-]  to paste. ;] 
<macarthy> i've installed vncserver , ran it  " New 'X' desktop is mandelbrot:2"   - shouldn't I see this in netstat -n -a -p tcp | grep 5902
<ag_the_king> can i translate to swedish
<OddAbe19> damnit, who was bloodlust? i got a dccchat fro mhim
<Seveas> OddAbe19, a bot
<Seveas> ignore it
<OddAbe19> check check
<kid> notified network authorities of him?
<OddAbe19> i figured
<Seveas> heh :)
* Seveas had to try that out
<ag_the_king> I'm gona kick you seveas!
* ag_the_king kicking seveas with pink bunny sandals
<Seveas> where did you find my sandals?!?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<ag_the_king> seveas: In the closet next to the xxx magazines
<Seveas> that's not where I keep them :)
<Seveas> but let's stay on topic here :)
<Andril> anyone able to run FTP,DNS,EMAIL or HTTP server on Ubuntu?
<macarthy> On vncserver - looks like it is Segfaulting
<Seveas> Andril, everybody can :)
<Mez> there's a topic in here seveas?
<adapt> miscz you around?
<Seveas> Mez, yes, ubuntu support..
<Andril> Seveas, cool - well I am still trying to get rid of my Win PC's and port it all to Ubuntu
<adapt> Andril: yes
<Mez> oh, ok, I thought it was a community + support chat room
* Seveas runs http/mail/ftp on ubuntu
<Seveas> Mez, well, on times like this (not too busy) it's a random chatroom, but the main purpose is community support though
<Andril> adapt, can you point me in the right direction?
<adapt> for ftp use /etc/inetd.conf
<Seveas> Andril, aptitude install apache2 bind9 vsftpd
<macarthy> Ok so that is vino and vncserver  that both segfault on ubuntu amd64
<ag_the_king> seveas: Look behind you :D
<zerokool> Hi all
* Seveas sees a couch
<zerokool> Im looking for some help please
<ag_the_king> seveas: No the other behind you
<Seveas> zerokool, well, state your problem then :)
<adapt> zerokool: change your name and just ask
<zerokool> I have just apt-get the firefox plugin
<Andril> Seveas, are these commands or apps
<macarthy> anyone running amd64 ubuntu?
<Seveas> macarthy, lots of people
<zerokool> but now when a page has flash content it closes
<macarthy> here?
<noob> Plz, can someone help to instal Skype on Ubuntu ?
<zerokool> mcarthy I am
<hippys> why do i get this message whem my linux start. Couldnt set the clock with the hardware or something like that
<adapt> Andril: thats a command to install apps - apache2 is the web server, bind is dns, and vsftpd is ftp
<Seveas> zerokool, amd64 and flash is a no-go
<zyiro> macarthy im running it on a box at work
<ag_the_king> seveas: Do you see me?
<TokenBad> anyone help me with vsftpd?
<zerokool> ahhhh
<macarthy> zerocool, zyiro, can you run vncsever ?
<zerokool> is there not a workaround then
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Andril> adapt, do you have one for email? how about Hula?
<Seveas> zerokool, not really, macromedia refuses to make a 64bit binary...
<zerokool> dunno never tried
<adapt> Andril: postfix is what i use
<zerokool> ok then thanks for the info
<zyiro> yeah ive usec vnc on it but
<Seveas> Andril, for e-mail postfix is the default
<zyiro> bit*
<Andril> postfix
<adapt> Hula is just a web based front end isnt it
<macarthy> zyiro, but?
<ag_the_king> Seveas: See! Now your ignoring me and my stupidness again
<Andril> adapt, thanks is it easy?
<ag_the_king> stupidity
* mode/#ubuntu [+q ag_the_king!*@*]  by Seveas
<hippys> what package i need in order to get the tgetent
<Seveas> and now everyone will ignore you...
<zyiro> macarthy i meat to type bit instead of but
<zyiro> ive used vnc a bit
<Andril> Seveas, you are always on top of things thanks -
<adapt> Andril: have you ever set up any server (services) before?
<Seveas> vnc is sluggissh
<Seveas> freenx beats vnc's ass anytime
<macarthy> have you got vino to work?
<macarthy> zyiro, have you got vino to work?
<Andril> adapt, in Win yes - in Lin No
<Seveas> really, you should look at freenx
<noob> What pakage should i get ? .tar.bz2   or .deb ???
<Seveas> .deb
<adapt> Andril: you have some work to do then :)
<macarthy> Seveas, need to use vnc
<Seveas> noob, what are you trying to install?
<Seveas> macarthy, ah ok. Sorry that I can't be more helpful than a 'here it works' message then...
<noob> Skype for Linux
<hippys> i cant install the screen package it says i need he tgetent what do i do?
<Seveas> noob, yeah use the deb :)
<noob> ok, i got it
<Seveas> hippys, sptitude install screen
<Andril> adapt, running the command now
<TokenBad> I have vsftpd install and can connect..but the user I added says logon failed..but the user can get in through ssh..
<TokenBad> any idea
<adapt> TokenBad: you go through the vsftp config file?
<Seveas> TokenBad, look at the vsftpd config...
<hippys> Seveas whats that?
<noob> I created a folder named sk2 at my personal folder and extracted the .deb files
<TokenBad> I did..but didn't see anything about users
<Seveas> hippys, screen is installed by default...
<Seveas> noob, you shouldn't extract deb files
<Mez> ARGH!
<Seveas> noob, you should run dpkg -i filename_of_the_debfile.deb
<Mez> GODAMNIT#
<noob> oh... so whats the next step
<Mez> my X session keeps restarting for NO APPARENT REASON
<Mez> god this is annoying
<noob> ok... hang a second ... im doing it
<Seveas> hippys, what are you trying to accomplish?
<hippys> Seveas is it default in ubuntu-amd64 too?
<Seveas> hippys, afaik yes
<pestilence> anybody here use fluxbox from universe?  i have a older box that i would like to run fluxbox on, and the version in universe is *extremely* slow...slower than KDE (and that's saying a lot...this is a 300 mhz celeron machine)
<pestilence> i have removed .fluxbox, anything else i could try?
<Mez> pestilence, works fine for me me :D
<Mez> very fast too
<pestilence> i don't understand why it's so slow.
<CruJones> Hello guys
<hippys> Seveas: how can i install php
<pestilence> Mez: congratulations :)
<Seveas> hippys, sudo aptitude install libapache2-mod-php4
<xoz> pestilence: what about blackbox or openbox? openbox rocks AFAIK
<JohnMurdoch> pestilence, have you tried the fluxbox in backports?
<pestilence> xoz: mainly because i've used fluxbox extensively and so i'm quite used to it
<hippys> Seveas: and how can i can get the libmad
<Andril> adapt, how can I configure bind?
<adapt> i dont use bind
<pestilence> JohnMurdoch: no, i try to avoid using backports.  is it a significantly improved version?
<Seveas> hippys, you mean for mo3 playback?
<Seveas> mp3*
<hippys> yes
<adapt> you probably dont need a dns server
<JohnMurdoch> pestilence, I believe it may resolve the slowness factor. This was discussed on the ubuntuforums AFAIK
<hippys> i am trying to install mpg321
<Seveas> hippys, sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.8-mad
<xoz> pestilence: they bahave and look similar. openbox gives you more options.
<kafeine> hippys, apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad ?
<adapt> what are you trying to do? server in the bedroom style?
<Seveas> hippys, sudo aptitude install mpg321
<Seveas> :)
<pestilence> xoz: i'll give it a shot.
<TokenBad> Seveas, I did look at the vsftp config file..but didn't see anything about adding users
<pestilence> JohnMurdoch: if openbox isn't what i'm looking for i'll try backports
<pestilence> thanks.
<JohnMurdoch> pestilence, why do you avoid using backports?
<hippys> whats sudo for?
<Seveas> TokenBad, afaik you need to enable local users to login
<kafeine> hippys, super user
<Seveas> hippys, it makes you run the command as root
<hippys> ok
<Andril> adapt, I own my domain via Register.com and are currently serving it using DNS2Go - can Bind take over?
<Raskall> I got a new job today. Going to be the sysadmin of a linux company developing linux cluster solutions.
<Seveas> Andril, yes
<pestilence> Raskall: i hope you're not coming here for help :)
<Seveas> Raskall, nice job
<kafeine> lol
<Raskall> I am rid of my firstline dsl support job.
<Andril> Seveas, hook me up with the knowledge :)
<TokenBad> Seveas, it is set to allow it
<Raskall> I am quite happy now. :)
<hippys> how can i set up the network
<Seveas> Andril, aptitude install bind9
<Seveas> and look at the docs
<TokenBad> I set that before..figured needed it
<Raskall> pestilence: nope.. :) Ubuntu is my home choice. My future employer use redhat and suse.
<Seveas> it's been a while since i fucked up^W^Wplayed with bind
<xoz> Raskall: what's the preferred distro in your company?
<hippys> how can i set up the eth0 interface
<Andril> Seveas, done
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> Unix :}
<Mez> anyone know where X crash logs are kept?
<Seveas> hippys, wired or wireless?
<hippys> wired
<Seveas> Mez, /var/log/xorg.0.log
<Raskall> xoz: for desktop use I guess I can choose what I want. The servers and the target platform for their product is redhat and suse.
<noob> Seveas: Ok...after the command the terminal said Selecting package... Reading database... Extracting Skype... Installing Skype.... and finally prompt the command line again
<Seveas> hippys, use the network configuring tool
<Raskall> well.. got to go.. c ya
<pestilence> xoz: openbox seems to suffer the same slowness.  strange.
<Andril> Seveas, I see you are busy - I'll get back with you later
<Seveas> hippys menu system->administration->networking
<hippys> Seveas whats that tool?
<Andril> adapt, thanks again -I'll be back on later
<ivoks> any luck with ISDN anyone?
<Seveas> noob, that means it's now installed :D
<xoz> pestilence: hmm... something is not right... what about xfce? or blackbox or wmaker?
<pestilence> xoz: well, i'm starting to wonder what the problem is.
<JohnMurdoch> pestilence, the issue is documented in discussions on the forums
<pestilence> JohnMurdoch: ok, i'll check it out.
<xoz> pestilence: maybe, your xserver acceleration support has something to do with it.
<noob> ok. I see at "internet" programs group a icon named Skype but when i clik on it nothing happens... should i restar ubuntu 4?
<laxise> hi ....anyone .... how to install mc on ubuntu ???
<Seveas> noob, in the terminal type 'skype' and see what happens
<noob> ok
<Seveas> laxise, sudo aptitude install mc
<pestilence> xoz: seems possible
<xoz> noob: linux is not windows where you have to restart to get things done... except kernel upgrade.
<laxise> Seveas: thx
<Seveas> laxise, you must have universe enabled
<Seveas> laxise: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<noob> oh-oh... i probably did something wrong... see the message after type skype:         skype: error while loading shared libraries: libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open shared o bject file: No such file or directory
<xoz> pestilence: slow in a sense that moving/resizing windows take time? what's your video card?
<bob2> noob: install the libqt3-mt package
<Seveas> noob, ah ok, skype requires kde
<pestilence> xoz: no, it takes a very long time to load up.
<laxise> Seveas: could you explain command sudo aptitude install
<pestilence> xoz: longer than kde, which is depressing.
<laxise> Seveas: a bit more ...
<Seveas> laxise, sudo = run the following as root, aptitude = the package manager, install = let the package manager install the following
<Myrtti> hrm
<laxise> Seveas: where is aptitude located basicaly on Ubuntu???
<noob> oh,no... So Should I change my graph interface to kde ? I use gnome....
<xoz> pestilence: try strace startfluxbox
<Seveas> noob, sudo aptitude install libqt3c102-mt
<pestilence> xoz: but the xserver is doing a lot of work when it loads...so perhaps there is something wrong in the configuration of it.
<noob> ok
<Seveas> laxise: type this: slocate aptitude
<likkashot> hello people
<xoz> yep. how big is your ram?
<bob2> noob: no, there's no need to use kde
<pestilence> xoz: ok, i'll do that in a minute.  i want to see what has been said in the forums
<macarthy> looks like there is a known bug with amd64  vnc, fixed upstream
* delire says hola
* keikoz re tlm
<likkashot> is this a help place cause I need some :)
<cary> hah...i do too
<cary> is anyone other than us even around?
<Seveas> likkashot, this is indeed a help channel
<likkashot> I just dont remember how to ad an extra NIC card
<mic_> I just sit and watch and learn
<Seveas> just state your problem and hope for help :)
<likkashot> it integrated but not discovered
<mic_> don't feel I have much to contribute yet
<noob> terminal returned:  could not find any package that match libqt....
<Seveas> likkashot, plug it in your pc, start your pc and use the network config tool
<TokenBad> how can I find out if have a program using port 21?
<likkashot> I did not install the nvidia drivers yet
<Seveas> likkashot, nforce motherboard?
<ggeller> TokenBad: netstat -ant
<likkashot> yes
<keikoz> TokenBad port 21 is just used by ftp server
<cary> well a question to ANYONE...i cant figure out how to install basically anything
<likkashot> nforce 4 ultra
<Seveas> TokenBad, netstat -l -t
<Seveas> likkashot, type this: echo forcedeth | sudo tee -a /etc/modules && sudo modprobe forcedeth
<likkashot> do I have to create eth1 by my self
<likkashot> ok
<cary> im Very new to linux and cant seem to make anything install. i get the hqx (i think) and either nothing is in it or its all the files i need to install but i dont either have an installer front end and i cant get terminal to run the file i DO have
<TokenBad> ok now how can I kill it?
<Seveas> carlos, you install stuff via the package manager (meny system->administration)
<Seveas> cary, you install stuff via the package manager (meny system->administration)
<cary> ahha
<arkainium> I think one of my hard drives is failing.  Is there some tool I can use to check it?
<Seveas> cary, if you look for something and can't find it there,
<Seveas> cary: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<mjr> arkainium, try smartmontools
<Seveas> read that too
<cary> will do
<zyth> arkainium, check the manufacturer's website, most have diagnostic tools
<Seveas> cary, and if you are looking for specific things: the package manager has a search function, and you can also ask here
<arkainium> zyth, the problem is I don't have a floppy drive on that computer.
<likkashot> what afeter the command Seveas
<cary> seveas, another question is i had i was wanting to install MOL and it gave me a "deb http://www.blahblahbl" line. what do i do with that? i coudlnt for my life figure that mess out
<nJess> hey, can ubuntu play a DVD on a clean install?
<zyth> arkainium, can you make a bootable CD or USB?
<nJess> if not, what do i need to get?
<zyth> nJess, depends, commercial or not?
<bob2> nJess: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<deffy> Ok, so why is it hat I've followed every single wiki related to wifi and they still don't work
<Seveas> likkashot, you should than have an eth1
<arkainium> zyth, hmm.. I'll give it a shot.
<likkashot> ok
<Seveas> otherwise, reboot and it should be there
<Lafitte-> has anyone got Ricoh cardbus to work in ubuntu yet ?
<bob2> cary: MOL and friends are in ubuntu already...
<cpayan> is there a particular reason the installer stopped asking me for a root password?
<bob2> Lafitte-: is that supported by ubuntu at all?
<bob2> cpayan: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Seveas> deffy, that's because wifi is underdeveloped in linux
<bob2> cpayan: the installer did explain it to you
<Seveas> cpayan: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<bob2> Seveas: well, that's not realy true
<noob> Seveas, I know you are busy but dont forget about me..:-)
<Lafitte-> bob2,  i havent got it to work  in anythng linux   but always looking
<bob2> it's more because some cards have no documentation
<sam2> nJess, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#dvdplayback
<Lafitte-> bob2,  it shows up in lspci
<Seveas> bob2, well wpa/802.1x is underdeveloped...
<cary> seveas, also, i plan to dual boot os x and ubuntu, and i saw some debian suggested partitioning list. like a partition for this, that, os x, etc. but i cant find it again. where is there a good place for me to figure out how to partition my 80g HD?
<deffy> I mean I've tried to get my USB wifi thingy to work 3 different ways and all of them do not work or cannot be done
<bob2> WPA is kinda niche, tho
<Seveas> noob, have you installed libgt3c102-mt?
<cary> (or..i guess that question is to anyone)
<bob2> deffy: and what sort of "usb wifi thingy" is it?
<Seveas> bob2, 802.1x not
<Seveas> and wpa is gaining popularity fast
<cary> bob2, is it under applicatinos or something?
<zyth> USB WiFi is generally bad :/
<TokenBad> hmm
<bob2> Seveas: x = b/g?
<arkainium> zyth, they actually even offer a cd image, so I guess I'll give it a go.
<deffy> Belkin USB Wifi Adaptor model F5D7050
<zyth> arkainium, there you go :)
<Seveas> 802.1x = authentication
<noob> i dont know... how can i verify it ?
<bob2> ah
<bob2> I've not heard of it...
<TokenBad> Seveas, I did the netstat..says glftpd is using it..but when try to do ps -ef | grep gl
<bob2> deffy: is it too late to return it?
<TokenBad> its not listed
<Seveas> noob, i have to go for a few minute, can you please send me a private message so i will not forget you :)
<deffy> ndiswrapper doesn't work, it freezes when I modprobed
<cpayan> ok, should have read a little closer then... the nba finals were on, come on... i have the strangest feeling that i was able to log in as root on saturday though
<spiral> hi
<Lafitte-> f5d6050 didnt work
<bob2> deffy: is it too late to return it and get a working one?
<noob> ok seveas... thnx
<deffy> bob2: yeah unfortunatly, it works great on my windows partition
<Seveas> TokenBad, that's because it's spawned via inetd i guess
* Seveas brb
<bob2> ouch
<bob2> oh well
<likkashot> I must be doing something wrong
<TokenBad> ok...so how do I kill it?
<Lafitte-> bob2,  what usb wireless does work ?
<Ober> lafitte smc2662w
<dooglus_> I'm trying to install ubuntu onto an old PC, but I can't get it to boot from the installation CD.  Is there any way I can install without booting from the CD?  I have WinXP and Fedora currently bootable on the PC
<bob2> Lafitte-: I've personally used a netgear ma-111 with few problems
<bob2> it's still pretty shit, tho
<Lafitte-> bob2,  ndiswrapper ??
<deffy> I tried also loading up the rt2500 chipset drivers to get it to work... got all the way to raconfig2500
<bob2> Lafitte-: nope
<Lafitte-> bob2,  oh kewl
<bob2> buying a usb device that requires ndiswrapper seems kidna silly
<xoz> dooglus_: maybe you should boot with 2.6 kernel. are you using SATA?
<mic_> I tried the rt2500 drivers but the settings were always lost on reboot
<zyth> deffy, apparently Linuxant's thingy works with it, from a google.
<deffy> Driverloader?
<deffy> Nope
<deffy> my system locks up while configuring it
<termite> hey
<bob2> haha
<dooglus_> xoz: I don't know.  What's SATA?
<bob2> yay binary drivers
<deffy> and the whole time the system does not see the Belkin as a Network Device
<zyth> is this a desktop or notebook?
<stimpie> is there a tool to add nfs shares in ubuntu? for the client I mean.
<cary> anyone, is where is MOL on a general installation of ubuntu?
<deffy> but as a USB device that it has no idea what to do with it
<deffy> desktop
<bob2> stimpie: just mount them as normal in /etc/fstab
<bob2> cary: no where, you need to install it
<stimpie> bob2, yeah I know but I would like a graphical tool
<zyth> you may wind up having to get a supported PCI NIC if that's an option, or some ethernet cable.
<deffy> well I'm using eth0 right now
<zyth> *nods*
<cary> bob2, that is what i was trying to do but i couldnt ever get a hold of the MOL install stuff. but once i did (no idea how to, the site i found is confusing) i'd use pacakge manager? and that is...where?
<likkashot> Seveas I dont even have a modules folder
<bob2> cary: eh?
<deffy> but my room is upstairs and the router is down here, and I want the set up upstairs because all my gear is up there
<zyth> deffy, yeah, I can't find anything except an instance where one guy got that working with driverloader
<bob2> cary: ignore any websites you've read
<zyth> deffy, and you're saying it crashes on you so...
<deffy> zyth: it crashes after tellimg me no devices can be found
<cary> bob2, okay. i'll just tell you what im trying to do.
<deffy> even though the adaptor is fully identified by the system
<zyth> deffy, have you checked Device Manager and seen if the device is listed?
<bob2> cary: and install the mol-modules-source package using synaptic
<zyth> Oh ok sounds like it
<deffy> I mean device manager knows who makes it and what it is
<bob2> cary: it's not going to be simple, tho; if you're not comfortable with linux, I'd just do the reboot thing for now
<zyth> yeah
<deffy> just doesn't seem to put 2 and 2 together
<bob2> adding a device manager on top of hal was a mistake
<zyth> and you made sure you had the right .inf and .sys files?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<deffy> yes, using the files from the cd
<deffy> is that part of my problem trying to use files directly off the cd?
<mic_> gotta run
<cary> bob2, this is how new i am. i vaguely know what synaptic is, but id ont know where to get it or if i have it, or how to use it. and what do you mean "reboot thing"
<zyth> Shouldn't be, I've used ndiswrapper in the past, and I just used my default files, but are you sure the files you used were for your specific nic?  Sometimes those CDs have multiple drivers on them?
<bob2> cary: I mean "Setting up MOL is going to be very very difficult for you, especially if you don't have an experienced friend to help you.  If I were you, I'd just deal with rebooting into macos every now and then."
<kudzubane> cary: it should be installed if you did a default install
<deffy> no just has the one driver
<kudzubane> cary: explore your menus in gnome :)
<bob2> cary: synaptic = "system -> administration -> package manager" menu on the top of the screen, btw
<cary> bob2, okay. i need to get a linux friend. i am sort of trying this for fun. i miss LiteStep from way back when i had a PC and i have wanted to know linxu for a while now. note to self: get linxu friend
<deffy> ok zyth, found this on the ndiswrapper system
<deffy> er wiki
<deffy> Other: SuSE 9.1, kernel-2.6.x-smp: doesn't work, 'modprobe ndiswrapper' freezes the system.
<bob2> cary: hah
<deffy> was under my usb adaptor
<zyth> ahh
<bob2> smp and ndiswrapper is asking for trouble
<cary> bob2: so a package is the hqx thing, right?
<bob2> cary: I don't know what "hqx" is
<zyth> deffy, try switching to non-smp
<pestilence> xoz: so what should i do with the trace produced by "strace startfluxbox"?
<kudzubane> cary: hqx is a mac os thing
<kudzubane> cary: under ubuntu, packages has .deb extension
<cary> bob2: okay say i have some bit of software i want. how do i get it? do i get the source? do i try to find a Deb installer? and then, assuming i find what i need...does the package manager find know what to do with wha ti downloaded?
<zyth> deffy, if you've got a P4, just apt-get install linux-686
<bob2> cary: you use the package manager exclusively, and it download and installs things for you
<deffy> I've got an AMD
<bob2> cary: no need for source, no need to download things manually
<Quest-Master> Hindi and Urdu Ubuntu users-- #ubuntu-hi and #ubuntu-ur
<zyth> deffy, linux-K7 I think then
<cary> kudzunbane: thanks. what does it mean when i see a line like "deb http://blah.blah.blah" talking about some sort of installation?
<deffy> ok
<zyth> deffy, synaptic can help :)
<zyth> brb
<cary> bob2: nice! thanks! i feel like a 13 year old
<deffy> I'm a linux newbie, I'm using it for my day to day stuff
<kudzubane> cary: it means a package is being installed and the http:// lists where the package is located
<synd> zy
<bob2> cary: heh, it is all new and weird when you start
<cary> kudzubane: but do i put that line in terminal or the package thing? i just dont understand context for the syntax
<moparfan90_> when i go in to a program the icon thing doesnt show up on the bottom where it should. how do i make it do that?????
<deffy> ok getting K7
<cary> bob2: any suggestions of how to partition my HD for dual booting?
<kudzubane> cary: use the nice package management gui provided (synaptic, as previously mentioned)
<bob2> moparfan90_: is the program actually running?
<kudzubane> cary: if want to do the command line thing, you will need to familiarize yourself with apt (see debian site for more details)
<moparfan90_> yeah
<deffy> I have to keep Windows so I can operate my audio gear, but like using Linux for day to day stuff, surfing the web, email, so I don't bog down Pro Tools
<bob2> cary: give ubuntu at least a few GB
<cary> kudzubane: same question i asked bob2: any suggestions of how to partition my HD for dual booting?
<moparfan90_> like the chat
<cary> bob2: well i saw some debian part. chart that was saying like 4 partitions
<moparfan90_> any ideas
<cary> bob2: a few gigs for ubuntu, and a lot for os x
<bob2> cary: mac os X does weird thigns with hard disks
<bob2> cary: it wants like 4 partitions
<bob2> cary: well, it depends what you want to do
<cary> bob2: well it was a website (i know im supposed to ignore them!)
<bob2> hah
<bob2> I just meant on the topic of MOL, since they're going to make it even more complicated
<moparfan90_> does any one know how to make the icon show up on the bottom of the screen when your running the program and when it min.
<deffy> zyth: so after K7 is done, what am I going to want to do?
<cary> bob2: it was saying something for like..each OS's native area, and then one for a FAT32 area for ease of file sharing b/w OSs and then like  one other really small allocation for some other debian somethign or other
<bob2> moparfan90_: if it's running, it'll be there
<moparfan90_> yeah but its not???? why
<bob2> I have no idea
<nern> hi
<bob2> why don't you tell us what you're trying to run?
<moparfan90_> o
<moparfan90_> any thing
<moparfan90_> the chat any program
<moparfan90_> i just what it to be there so i can minamize it and come baxk to it and it will be there
<bob2> "want"?
<moparfan90_> yeah
<bob2> so, perhaps what you mean is "When I start programs, they show up in the taskbar at the bottom, but when I minimise the program, it disappears."?
<moparfan90_> no there never there at all. sorry for being unclear
<zyth> deffy, reboot, then remove all the ndiswrapper stuff, and go through the set up of it again according to the Wiki
<bob2> so, perhaps there is no taskbar at all
<deffy> ok, already removed the driver using ndiswrapper -e, that what you mean or something more complicated
<moparfan90_> is the taskbar the one on the bottom?
<moparfan90_> i just installed it
<rndrdbrian> quick question. Booted into ubuntu today. I now have a missing right mouse button menu.
<bob2> in what way is it missing?
<bob2> moparfan90_: right click on the bottom bar.  add to panel.  window list. ok.
<deffy> ok zyth, rebooting, wish me luck on attempt #44
<rndrdbrian> in that I right click on the desktop, no menu!
<cary> is it possible to for ubuntu to use two monitors? my CRT shows up as white when i boot normally
<moparfan90_> oo.ok thanks:D
<bob2> rndrdbrian: so, does it work elsewhere?
<mjr> cary, it is, but I think you have to manually configure it
<bob2> cary: depending on hardware, yes, but you have to configure it manually
<cary> cool.
<SS2> hi
<SS2> i have a problem with sound-juicer
<rndrdbrian> bob2, the mouse right button *does* work, I can select with the rmb in xterm, and I get the "add to panel" menu if I right click on the top menubar
<SS2> cant ripp to mp3
<moparfan90_> ok. bye
<Otrayo> hi, can anyone tell me how to setup ubuntu so that i can ping the localhost/127.0.0.1
<zyth> SS2, install gstreamer0.8-mad
<Seveas> bob2, do you happen to know any good tutorials or describing websites on how to write a good xoerg.con/XF86config-4 ..?
<bob2> rndrdbrian: run "nautilus" from a terminal, then see if it works again
<SS2> zyth: i did that
<bob2> Otrayo: it works out of the box
<SS2> gstreamer0.8-lame is also installed
<bob2> Otrayo: did you enable a "firewall" or such?
<zyth> hm.
<cary> general question: so in short to dual boot i need to reinstall the OS, reboot to CD, partition hd, then install ubuntu? do i need more than 2 partitions, possibly 3 if i want a FAT32 file sharing area?
<razorback> whats a good program for burning audio cds and such?
<thenuke> razorback: k3b
<razorback> thanks
<Otrayo> bob2: doesnt seem so...i can even ping the localhost, and i just did the default install
<SS2> zyth: i also did the wiki
<Otrayo> *cant even ping it
<rndrdbrian> bob2, running nautilus brings it back.....
<zyth> SS2, try grip then
<plus|Subterfuge> Need help configuring USB Dongle relating to a wireless network. Drivers and such
<bob2> rndrdbrian: system -> preferences -> session, make sure nautilus is listed
<zyth> SS2, should be in synaptic
<rndrdbrian> listed in startup?
<bob2> Otrayo: paste the output of "ifconfig lo" to #flood
<zyth> deffy, any luck?
<bob2> rndrdbrian: yeah
<bob2> plus|Subterfuge: you need to be a lot more specific.  tell us what model and chispet it is
<rndrdbrian> bob2, strangely enough, it isn't
<plus|Subterfuge> ok bob2
<deffy> going to reconfig Ndiswrapper now
<zyth> deffy, and have you checked https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto?highlight=%28ndiswrapper%29 ?
<alemao> does anyone knows if ubuntu the firewall is running after installation ?
<Otrayo> 2 secs bob2
<bob2> Seveas: you never need to write them from scratch anymore, so driver manpages (e.g. 'man ati') are usually all you need
<bob2> alemao: no, there's no firewall and no need for one
<Seveas> bob2, I know, I'm just curious
<deffy> zyth, yeah and I get loads of errors by following those instructions
<dieter> hi!
<plus|Subterfuge> The USB Dongle is a TopCom Skyr@cer wireless USB stick 54 Mbps
<dieter> anyone done an APT-GET to install gdesklets ?
<zyth> deffy, is your system AMD64 or 32 bit?
<plus|Subterfuge> What I need is drivers that work with ubuntu, and how to set up the wireless network
<dieter> which source do you guys use ?
<alemao> bob2, no vulnerable porta ?
<Seveas> dieter, yes
<rndrdbrian> bob2, thanks for the help. that seems to have been the problem.
<bob2> alemao: indeed
<plus|Subterfuge> I have found this: http://sourceforge.net/projects/zd1211/
<bob2> rndrdbrian: np, it is weird it wasn't there by default
<Otrayo> bob2: do you mind waiting while i reconnect from my ubuntu notebook?
<bob2> Otrayo: no
<bob2> plus|Subterfuge: is it too late to return it?
<plus|Subterfuge> will they work for the USB stick?
<plus|Subterfuge> hehe
<cary> bob2 and seveas and everyone who helped, thanks. i'll be back.
<plus|Subterfuge> I think so :D
<rndrdbrian> bob2, *shrug*, such are computers, they do strange things sometime
<bob2> heh
<Otrayo> bob2: 2 secs
<deffy> zyth: it's whatever the AMD 2400+ is,
<dieter> Seveas, which source did you use (I'm from Belgium btw)
<zyth> deffy, 32bit, k.
<rndrdbrian> well, must go.
<rndrdbrian> thanks for the help
<Seveas> dieter, archive.ubuntu.com
<dieter> that's weird ...
<dieter> package name is gdesklets ? :)
<bob2> yes
<Otrayo> exit
<zyth> deffy, yeah, beyond https://wiki.ubuntu.com/forum/hardware/ndiswrapper I can't tell you much else to try.
<alemao> other question, is possible to install wine (wineX, or cedega) to run some programs for windows in Ubuntu ?
<zyth> alemao, I have Morrowind and World of Warcraft running.
<bob2> alemao: sure, but cedega costs money
<deffy> zyth, I could shoot the wifi adaptor and bury it in the back yard
<zyth> deffy, do that, and buy a PCI NIC that is Linux-friendly :)
<dieter> I have : deb http://be.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<dieter> deb-src http://be.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<alemao> zyth, using wine ?
<bob2> plus|Subterfuge: so...which bit are you stuck on?
<zyth> alemao, cedega
<zyth> but like bob2 says, it's commercial
<bob2> dieter: note that be.archive.ubuntu.com points at archive.ubuntu.com at the moment, anyway
* kafeine is away: hearing your voice is like icicles down my spine
<deffy> zyth, still locks up at modprobe
<synd> sudo tar xvf <tar file>  to extract .tar file, right?
<Seveas> dieter, you might need universe
<Seveas> dieter: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<plus|Subterfuge> Well, just about everything. I found those drivers a couple of mins ago and was just wondering if they seem to be the right ones for my stick
<Seveas> dieter: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<bob2> synd: yes
<dieter> ow ...
<plus|Subterfuge> but it is probably not.
<synd> i can never remember
<alemao> what is best video board (pci, because my motherboard no AGP) to buy ?
<dieter> Seveas, I'll have a look at tge site ... thanks!
<zyth> deffy, I'm thinking it's the USB-ness of the thing.  That, or some weird hardware conflict.  You're probably best off to get an internal, supported PCI nic. :(
<Otrayo> bob2: i was messing with settings before joining here...seems a restart did the trick, but tnx for being will to help anyway
* debater is installing ubuntu for the first time right now
<alemao> other question .. exist software to p2p in ubuntu ? which
<deffy> zyth, great, spending more money on this thing
<zyth> deffy, can you return your USB nic?
<deffy> no, it's too late
<dieter> by the way ... ubuntu in VMware ROCKS :d
<bob2> Otrayo: something somehow stopped the loopback interface from coming up, perhaps someone ctrl-c'd the network scripts at boot or something
<zyth> deffy, : :(
<Otrayo> mmmm....possibly
<alan_> hello
<Otrayo> bob2: do you know anything about MySQL?
<zyth> alemao, probably, but I don't use p2p so I don't know what packages.
<dieter> yes, installing desklets
<dieter> Seveas, thanks it is installing!
<alemao> zyth, did you make install wine via apt-get ?
<bob2> Otrayo: enough to not use it ;p
<alan_> i know about mysql in win not linux but both are the same
<deffy> zyth: well hopefully I won't be the only person getting frustrated with usb wifi adaptors and figure something out
<zyth> alemao, no, I used cedega and installed their .deb packages
<Otrayo> bob2: hehe...ok, i'll ask in open chan
<Otrayo> alan_: how do you specify which host to connect to a mysql database on?
<zyth> deffy, yeah, hopefully.  USB ethernet is generally evil imo anyways.
<Otrayo> alan_: from the command line
<alemao> zyth, oh ok .. thanks information
<synd> after i tar xvzf <.tar> i get this error: gzip: stdin: not in gzip format || tar: Child returned status 1
<Otrayo> mmm...
<Seveas> synd, drop the z
<alemao> anyone from Brazil here ?
<Seveas> tar xvf bla.tar
<bob2> synd: z = gunzip the file first
<zyth> xvjpf ;)
<TokenBad> guess going to install ubuntu again
<TokenBad> since can't figure this out
<Otrayo> how do i connect to a mysql on another host, i.e. 192.168.1.1
<synd> sudo tar xvf ~/Desktop/gDesklets-0.35rc1.tar.bz2 || tar: This does not look like a tar archive || tar: Skipping to next header || tar: Archive contains obsolescent base-64 headers || tar: Read 108 bytes from /home/phillip/Desktop/gDesklets-0.35rc1.tar.bz2
<deffy> zyth: yeah but if things keep going they way they do in the windows world, it'll be the wave of the future
<synd> got that :/
<zyth> synd, tar -xvjpf
<synd> ack ok
<zyth> it's bzip2'd
<bob2> Otrayo: with the mysql client tool? mysql -h 1.2.3.4
<JohnMurdoch> synd, someone posted a .deb of the latest version of gDesklets to the ubuntu forums, check the backports section of threads
<JSH> is it a bad idea to mount a NTFS partition as RW?
<pfp> hmm, is there something wrong w/ the gdesklets in universe
<synd> JohnMurdoch: ah really? thanks
<Seveas> JSH, it's impossible :)
<Seveas> unless you use captive ntfs
<JSH> have managed so far....
<JohnMurdoch> synd, roger
<deffy> alright well I am going to install a new sound card and then move my comp back upstairs, thanks for your help
<zyth> deffy, I don't know, I fix PCs for a living, and I see a TON of USB devices that just won't work properly showing up.  People are always happier with 'real' hardware.  USB just generally seems 'easier'
<zyth> np hope things work out for you
<Otrayo> bob2: and if i wanna specify the database?
<bob2> Otrayo: same as you would on local host
<Seveas> -d databasename
<s2pc2> hola
<debater> Is it a bad idea to install Ubuntu (5.04) without a network connection?
<Otrayo> bob2: i'm troubleshooting a problem i'm having to connect to a MySQL database on the localhost via Java. I want to see if i can do it normally from the command line so that i can figure out whether the problem is with the database or my java coding...for java it would be jdbc:mysql://localhost/database
<bob2> debater: it's fine
<Otrayo> bob2: what would it be from the command line
<debater> thx bob2
<s2pc2> eso diselo a adolfo
<JSH> didn't check the writing :(
<debater> How do I configure the network afterwards?
<bob2> debater: by editing /etc/network/interfaces
<debater> (I have a cable modem)
<zyth> should be DHCP then
<isai> good morning!
<bob2> Otrayo: mysql database
<Madeye>  * */8 * * * in crontab means ?
<debater> cool, thx guys
<bob2> heh, javas another thing I steer well clear of
<isai> how do I get vi to color code different file types?
<bob2> :syntax on
<isai> bob2: thanks, is there a config file I can change to automatically do it?
<E0x> ~/.vimrc
<E0x> i think
<bob2> echo syntax on > ~/.vimrc
<bob2> yeah
<Fabian> good evening everyone
<Fabian> some people never end having problems...... :(
<isai> I just added 'syntax on' to the /etc/vim/vimrc file. Thanks a lot!
<SS2> zyth: thank you, seems to work with grib better
<zyth> SS2, np
<Fabian> got a Problem: I have the following paritions on my Harddisk: Windows (NTFS), Files (Fat32), Linux Swap, ext3    Why can't  add another partition behind the ext3?
<isai> Another question, when I maximize xterm in gnome the last line in the terminal is slightly below the bottom taskbar. Its annoying. Why does it do that?
<we2by> any one have vmware running on amd64?
<E0x> the mother of all you problem Fabian is one "Windows"
<debater> Fab: Are they all primary partitions?
<bob2> Fabian: you can only have 4 primary partitions, or windows will bitch
<pfp> Fabian: one of the first 4 partitions needs to be an extended part. that holds the rest if you need >= 5
<pfp> ... and are using a DOS partition table
<Fabian> E0x, debater, bob2, pfp Files is an extended partition
<Fabian> I got 3 prime and one logical so far
<debater> hmmm not sure what the prob is then
<TokenBad> in vsftpd how can I change the defualt port from 21?
<swarm> Do you have a guide or better any deb package to setup a 32 bit chroot under Ubuntu Hoary?
<bob2> TokenBad: why do you want to do that?
<bob2> swarm: debootstrap
<E0x> TokenBad edit the config of vsftpd and looking for a line that say something about port listen
<TokenBad> cause I can't figure out how to get this other damn program to stop fucking with port 21
<swarm> bob2: what does it do?
<TokenBad> there is a data port
<bob2> swarm: create chroots
<TokenBad> but that is for download and upload connections
<TokenBad> not the listen port
<Fabian> anyone an idea, what I can do about my partitions?
<bob2> TokenBad: a non-ftp-server is listening on port 21?
<TokenBad> its pureftp
<hodgman> hey, does anyone know of a gnome applet that displays mutiple time zones at the same time in the panel?
<TokenBad> but I can't seem to kill it
<debater> Fab: gives us a more detailed part map
<bob2> TokenBad: so, remove it then
<TokenBad> how
<foodcoman> How can I get apt to upgrade the following?
<foodcoman> libavcodeccvs libpostproc0 libxvidcore4 mplayer-386
<foodcoman> The following packages have been kept back:
<bob2> TokenBad: with synaptic or whatever you normally use
<Fabian> Seveas, ya here?
<foodcoman> Came up with a dist-upgrade.
<laxise> does anyone know how to find out my OWN IP really quick???
<E0x> TokenBad
<E0x> listen_port
<E0x>     If vsftpd is in standalone mode, this is the port it will listen on for incoming FTP connections.
<E0x>     Default: 21
<jfk303> can someone who's running rythmbox drag around the vertical bar separating the 'source' panel from the 'browser' panel all around? Does it move soothly or jerkily?
<pfp> hmm.. is it possible to direct different gnome apps' sound to different
<foodcoman> ifconfig
<Lafitte-> laxise, IFCONFIG
<pfp> [fat fingers, sorry] 
<Lafitte-> no caps
<Fabian> debater, what exactly do you need?
<laxise> Lafitte: thx
<pfp> is it possible to direct different gnome apps' sound to different outputs on a multichannel card? (it's possible w/ alsa and xmms)
<dabi> is there any video codec pack? i just installed ubuntu to my laptop and i need some basic codecs like avi mpeg xvid divx and cook for realvideo
<yakk> dabi, w32codecs & w32codecs-lite I think
<yahalom> anyone compared ubuntu to fc4?
<bob2> dabi: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> yahalom: you're not going to get a useful answer unless yo utry both
<dabi> yakk: apt-get?
<swarm> bob2: I need such chroot 32 bit to build source code developed having in mind 32 bit. Is it better pbuilder? I have just checked something and man debootstrap says that. Right?
<yakk> dabi, I may have gotten that from: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<yakk> dabi, but I got the instructions from where bob2 says I think
<bob2> swarm: if you code is 32-bit-specific and isn't assembler, it's broken
<dabi> ok thnx both :)
<yahalom> bob2, i tried fc3 and the chose ubuntu. if fc4 is much like fc3 then i know my choice.
<bob2> swarm: fix it so it compiles on amd64
<yakk> whats the status of an inotify enabled kernel in breezy - I see it in the changelog, but not in my boot messages or /dev/
<bob2> swarm: if you want to compile binaries for i386, then a chroto is the way to go
<bob2> swarm: pbuilder is more annoying if you want to work inside the chroot
<cyclone> synic <3
<swarm> bob2: yes itsn't my code but to see if it's really broken, not having another 32 bit platform I would like to compile source on both 32 and 64 to see what is wrong in source and what is wrong for my mistake. Ok, so I won't use pbuilder. Thanks.
<_kevin> I'm trying to compile PyGTK-2.6.2 from source and ig et an error message saying headers required to compile python extensions... not found configure: error: could not find Python headers
<_kevin> where can i get the nessesary Python headers?
<bob2> why do you want 2.6.2 in particular?
<_kevin> i checked to install a program
<r0bby> they need to put qmail into the apt repository
<_kevin> 2.6.2 is the latest version
<r0bby> :)
<pestilence> so i think i have conquered this fluxbox problem, and the solution doesn't seem to be found in the forums...
<pestilence> fluxbox was taking *forever* to load.
<_kevin> ok this si program I'm trying to install ---> http://parano.berlios.de/  and if u read the bottom it tells you what you need
<pestilence> by changing two lines in ~/.fluxbox/init, it seems to have made things right.
<bob2> _kevin: so, there's no reason at all to compile pygtk
<bob2> _kevin: install python-gtk2
<pestilence> change these lines --    session.menuFile:       ~/.fluxbox/menu
<_kevin> so apt-get install python-gtk2?
<pestilence> and    session.keyFile:        ~/.fluxbox/keys
<bob2> _kevin: indeed
<_kevin> ok thanks
<pestilence> can't explain why that makes such a huge difference, but at this point i don't care :)
<Jet2k5> Hello guys, I'm trying once again to play .wmv videos,  but w32codecs has gone missing.  I can't find it anywhere is there another package to handle the formats?
<pestilence> it was taking longer than gnome or kde to load.  now it loads in a matter of seconds.
<bob2> Jet2k5: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<pfp> pestilence: might be a good idea to publish that somewhere? ,)
<_kevin> bob2 it's already installed
<bob2> _kevin: awesome
<pestilence> pfp: i'm going to put it in the forums, perhaps i need to file a bug too.
<_kevin> i guess I'll try to complie the program now
<Fabian> Seveas, are you not here?
<pixelmonkey> I have a tiny little "behavior", and I want to make sure it's a bug... I recently discovered an old ultra-tiny 20GB hard drive with a PCMCIA adapter that works with ide-cs, which is actually useful to me.  I setup an fstab entry for it, and now when I plug it in, a nautilus window shows up with the drive automounted.  However, the drive doesn't show up in the "Computer" Window, like my other removables do, so that I can unmount them
<pixelmonkey>  when I'm done.  Is this a udev issue?
<pestilence> i'm curious if the same problem is happening with openbox.  i don't understand why it copies your configuration files over to your home directory but then continues to use system-wide ones.
<_kevin> checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool  how do i get XML::Parser perl module?
<Fabian> could someone elst try to help me with my partition problems? seems I need an expert! :D
<bob2> _kevin: so, you need to do the basic work yourself before asking on irc
<bob2> _kevin: punch that module name into http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<yahalom> how is ubuntu as a server?
<bob2> outstanding
<paueas> what package would contain codecs for windows media videos?
<_kevin> ok sorry.. I didn't know these things are already in ubuntu, becau ei goto synaptic and search for py-gtka nd i get no results so i assume it's not instakk
<yahalom> bob2, really?
<_kevin> install*
<GNULinuxer> paueas, w32codecs
<bob2> paueas: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> it'd be great if people could read the FAQ, too
<yahalom> bob2, like i could set it up for a man?
<bob2> yahalom: I don't know what that means
<yahalom> bob2, MAN=metropolitan area network
<paueas> thanks
<bob2> yahalom: I don't know how that differs from anything else, but I'd assume so
<Fabian> is there no partition expert in here?
<yahalom> bob2, basically a huge lan
<GNULinuxer> bob2, which package contains sdl.m4?
<hugos> _kevin, http://search.cpan.org/CPAN/authors/id/M/MS/MSERGEANT/XML-Parser-2.34.tar.gz <--- XML::Parser
<GNULinuxer> Fabian,
<bob2> GNULinuxer: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<riji> "Please configure hardware acceleration.  Exiting."
<Jet2k5> bob2: it doesn't talk abou the authentication
<bob2> please don't advise peopel to install random things from CPAN
<Jet2k5> now what?
<riji> where and how do i do that?
<bob2> Jet2k5: I have no idea what you mean
<Fabian> GNULinuxer, did you read my problem before?
<Jet2k5> bob2: you need authentication on the servers
<bob2> Jet2k5: if you mean "I tried to use the backports repository and it asked for a password.", then go read the backports web page
<Jet2k5> this one doesn't have it
<bob2> go read their web page
<Jet2k5> shouldn't be a backport
<bob2> _kevin: no, XML::Parser is in ubuntu
<riji> how do i configure hardware acceleration.
<Jet2k5> it is a backport\
<dieter> man UBUNTU is nice!
<jdodson> i think so.
<dieter> very easy to use in fact even for a new one to linux :)
<hugos> bob2, where is XML::Parser ?
<Nightcr8wl3r> yes it is
<bob2> libxml-parser-perl
<Nightcr8wl3r> its very nice and simple to use
<hugos> ok
<dieter> I think the UBUNTU guys have converted me :d
<Nightcr8wl3r> they are going a great job
<Fabian> GNULinuxer, Got the following partitions on my HD: Windows (Prim/NTFS), Files (Log/FAT 32), Swap (Prim), ext3 (Prim). Now, I'd like to add another ext3 partition at the end of my HD. How can I do this???
<madsen> Fabian: with 'parted'
<nJess> is it possible to upgrade warty to hoary?
<bob2> of course
<madsen> Fabian: Don't ask me for details, 'cause I don't remember. :)
<nJess> apt-get upgrade?
<yakk> nJess, probably apt-get dist-upgrade
<nJess> thanks
<bob2> nJess: wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<madsen> nJess: Replace "warty" with "hoary" in your /etc/apt/sources.list, apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<bob2> and make sure you have ubuntu-desktop installed
<nJess> if it gets interrupted will i be able to resume?
<bob2> nJess: the download? yes.
<chrissturm> madsen: did you get e17 working?
<nJess> good
<nJess> its around 400 megs
<madsen> chrissturm: Nope, I stopped trying. Hehe...
<pfp> Fabian: hmm, maybe your extended partition doesn't cover all of the free area
<nJess> and i am limited to 100 ever 4 hours
<nJess> i hate my isp
<arkainium> What's recommended after recovering from bad sectors on the hard drive?  The system *appears* to be find and boots up normally.
<arkainium> fine*
<Fabian> pfp, there are 5 GB unused at the end of the HD
<pfp> Fabian: could you paste `fdisk -l /dev/yourdisk` somewhere?
<chrissturm> madsen: maybe you want to look at jhbuild and luminocity. its great eye candy
<dieter> I was looking for those funny tux backgrounds ... the one where he has the big eyes. Does anyone know where to find these ? I've searched several sites ....
<melt_> bjrs
<pinko> I hear it's best to get a new drive.
<melt_> y a t'il des fr
<pinko> because more is bound to go wrong.
<melt_> ?
<madsen> chrissturm: jhbuild?
<madsen> chrissturm: I know luminocity. :)
<yakk> madsen, a tool to build stuff from cvs nicely
<chrissturm> jhbuild is a script that builds gnome stuff from cvs
<pfp> Fabian: my theory is that the 5G isn't  _inside_ the extended partition
<madsen> chrissturm, yakk: Nice! :) Gotta check it out sometime soon. :)
<Fabian> pfp, in privat
<melt_> i search french people for explain me a ubuntu system
<chrissturm> madsen, http://live.gnome.org/Luminocity
<chrissturm> madsen, it was very straightforward to setup
<bob2> be very careful with that
<bob2> make sure yo udon't overwrite the ubuntu X and GTK stuff
<madsen> chrissturm: Wasn't I the one who introduced you to luminocity, like, yesterday? (Or am I remembering things all wrong?)
<chrissturm> bob2, it only installs into /opt
<yahalom> is breezy safe yet? or breakage still high?
<chrissturm> madsen, i tried it some weeks ago
<xxtreme> guys how do you open ports in ubuntu 5.04, I'm trying to open new ports to get faster downloads
<madsen> chrissturm: Oh, ok. :)
<chrissturm> yahalom, i run it without problems on 2 systems. dunno why ubuntu guys say its not stable
<yahalom> chrissturm, how do i get it?
<chrissturm> for me its as stable as hoary was at that time
<michelts> hi guys,
<michelts> is there a way to remaster ubuntu?
<madsen> Well, gotta go eat. :)
<madsen> chrissturm: Thanks for the link. :) I'll check it out soon. :)
<bob2> xxtreme: that's not how networking works
<chrissturm> yahalom, i am not recommending it to you, but if you want to still try it, open /etc/apt/sources.list
<bob2> xxtreme: ubuntu doesn't have any "closed" ports
<chrissturm> yahalom, and change hoary to breezy
<anatole> what is the name of the program that displays shadows "under" windows?
<xxtreme> thanks bobz
<bob2> anatole: transset
<anatole> thanks
<mjr> anatole, xcompmgr
<xxtreme> nmap told me i had lots of closed ones
<yahalom> chrissturm, every hoary to breezy?
<chrissturm> yahalom, but you will be on your own
<chrissturm> yahalom, right
<yahalom> chrissturm, used to that
<bob2> xxtreme: no, you're misinterpreting it
<chrissturm> yahalom, i hang out here, and sometimes i can help
<mjr> transset just sets the translucency of a window
<xxtreme> ok, thanks so much
<chrissturm> hey, there's a metacity branch with luminocity features, anyone know about it?
<thenuke> I think some kind of a rule of a thumb is that if one does not know how to upgrade to breezy, one _really_ is not able to handle it :D
<madsen> chrissturm: Uh, btw... There's also expocity... (Let me just find a link.)
<madsen> chrissturm: http://www.pycage.de/software_expocity.html
<madsen> chrissturm: It's a metacity hack.
* madsen leaves for dinner... For real...
<chrissturm> thx madsen
<madsen> chrissturm: np :)
<yahalom> chrissturm, ok did it. wish me luck
<selinium> Hi all, I have used ssh to connect to my remote webserver. But how do I use it to connect to my PC?
<chrissturm> yahalom: did you also sudo apt-get update
<pestilence> ok, i have posted my findings at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41950
<yahalom> chrissturm, am now
<bob2> selinium: the same way
<chrissturm> yahalom: be careful with dist-upgrade though
<yahalom> chrissturm, getting errors with breezy-backports, no such repo?
<yahalom> chrissturm, uncomment it?
<chrissturm> yahalom, remove that one
<selinium> bob2: is there anyway of testing it without using another pc?
<yahalom> chrissturm, dont do dist-upgrade?
<bob2> selinium: ssh localhost
<chrissturm> yahalom, try dist-upgrade,
<bob2> selinium: assuming you installed the ssh server (openssh-server)
<chrissturm> yahalom, it will tell you what it wants to do
<chrissturm> if it wants to remove a lot of packages, dont do it
<pinko> is that opening up a security minefield, to install a ssh server?
<bob2> no
<pinko> if you don't absolutely need one I mean
<bob2> assuming you have a decent password
<yahalom> chrissturm, ok thats not good
<selinium> bob2: Ah, that is what I am missing then! :)
<yahalom> chrissturm, it wants to remove a whole bunch of stuff
<yahalom> chrissturm, dont like that
<chrissturm> yahalom, thats ok if it also installs about the same amount of new stuff
<yahalom> chrissturm, it removes a quarter of what it wants to install
<chrissturm> yahalom: does it remove ubuntu-desktop?
<yahalom> chrissturm, meaning it wants to install about three times more of what it removes
<chrissturm> yahalom: that looks ok then
<synd> anyone know how to make gdesklets transparent?
<yahalom> chrissturm, no but this concerns me: libsigc++-1.2-5c102 libsigc++-2.0-0 libsmpeg0 to be removed
<chrissturm> thats ok
<yahalom> chrissturm, ah ok
<chrissturm> its because of the c++ transition
<thenuke> synd: tried right click on the desklet to configure it?
<yahalom> chrissturm, so its safe?
<bob2> hand-holding someone to move to breezy is asking for trouble
<chrissturm> you will see it installs different versions of these libs
<chrissturm> yahalom: i feel a bit bad about that
<synd> thenuke: not seeing anything
<yahalom> bob2, thats how i moved to ubuntu
<yahalom> bob2, :)
<thenuke> synd: ok :I maybe it's impossible then, or depending on the desklet
<yahalom> chrissturm, i'm not looking for guarantee
<bob2> yahalom: what is?
<yahalom> chrissturm, lets see. if i dissapear
<synd> thenuke: its not impossible.. ive seen screenshots of it
<yahalom> bob2, being hand held
<chrissturm> yahalom: it could be that X breaks
<bob2> that's fine
<bob2> but using breezy if you have no idea is a bad bad bad idea
<yahalom> chrissturm, so then i do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<chrissturm> nope
<chrissturm> then you need to get to irc with irssi
<bob2> no, hen you go trawling the bug reports to find the fix
<chrissturm> or BitchX
<yahalom> bob2,  :( too late
<Seveas> :)
<bob2> yahalom: /topic
<yahalom> bob2, i see
<chrissturm> yahalom: its not too late now
<yahalom> chrissturm, np
<pinko> is there a particular debian package for openssh-server?
<chrissturm> as long as its still downloading packages
<yahalom> chrissturm, why wouldnt dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg work?
<bob2> pinko: yes, openssh-server
<bob2> pinko: in sarge it was part of the ssh package
<thenuke> yahalom: why did you have to upgrade to breezy X-)
<Seveas> yahalom, because that only works on working systems
<pinko> ah, ok.  I have ssh installed.
<chrissturm> yahalom: if the package is badly broken it wont work
<Seveas> not on systems that are as broken as breezy
<yahalom> thenuke, cos i'm a freak who likes to live on the edge?
<yahalom> :)
<chrissturm> breezy is not so badly broken
<anacron> why the hell xmms menu font is so small i can barely see it
<chrissturm> its just not true
<bob2> chrissturm: not at the moment it's not
<bob2> anacron: install gtk-theme-switch, run switch, fix it
<yahalom> chrissturm, ok well if i'll have to reinstall then i'll reinstall
<anacron> bob2: k thanks
<yahalom> bob2, lets say i want to reverse it, anyway?
<chrissturm> yahalom: if you dont have work to do with your system and you are ready to spend some time
<chrissturm> yahalom, you could learn some stuff
<bob2> yahalom: reintall
<yahalom> bob2, thought so :)
<yahalom> chrissturm, yeah always a good way to learn linux
<thenuke> yahalom: yup, but it is pretty obvious that the breezy _will_ break, and to me it seems as obvious that you dont yet have the skills to fix it and so on :) no offense at all
<yahalom> chrissturm, and to drive my family crazy
<bob2> yahalom: it's possible to downgrade, but a massive pain in the ass
<yahalom> thenuke, not offended :)
<anacron> bob2: what next?
<ilba7r> frequently when i am running ubuntu and am not openning to much applications the cpu usuage become crazy and the pc just reboots any idea what might cause that
<chrissturm> bob2: and you are expecting big breakage in breezy in the future?
<yahalom> thenuke, u running breezy?
<dieter> ilba7r, maybe heating ?
<dieter> same problem under windows ? :)
<chrissturm> i thought the big breakage was the toolchain change
<thenuke> yahalom: nope :)
<chrissturm> and that one has now settled
<ilba7r> nope i made sure of that so do not think it is heating
<wulfepup> hey hi guys
<thenuke> yahalom: I see no reason for using OS that breaks ;D
<anacron> hi hello wulfepup!
<thenuke> sooner or later
<Lafitte-> <-----broke system first day doing breezy upgrade  hahaha
<yahalom> thenuke, oh well the tought path is the most fulfilling
<yahalom> well if i d/c all of a sudden u guys can laugh, and if not we'll just have to laugh later
<ilba7r> the problem is i am working for sometime and all of a sudden i loose my work
<bob2> anacron: ? that's all.
<bob2> chrissturm: I'd be very surprisde if nothing broke between now and release
<yahalom> bob2, all breakage requires a reinstall. surely it can be fixed, unless its like the damn issues i had with gnome.
<wulfepup> ok .. with the wiki being tweaked around a bit I've lost how to enable dma on my dvd drive....
<SeamusLP> wulfepup:  Check the forums out
<anacron> bob2: it's not bigger than before :(
<bob2> anacron: did you increase the font size?
<thenuke> yahalom: I just have to put you on my notify list and ask you later about your breezy ;D
<anacron> bob2: yeah
<bob2> yahalom: no gnome issue is going to require a reinstall
<bob2> yahalom: and no breakage requires it, either, for people who know what they are doing
<anacron> bob2: i'll try to reboot x
<wulfepup> SeamusLP: thanks!
<chrissturm> yahalom, you will learn a lot about using the console :)
<bob2> anacron: that won't help
<anacron> bob2: maybe reinstallin' xmms?
<bob2> no, that won't help wither
<bob2> I'd assume you didn't set it right
<bob2> paste your ~/.gtkrc to #flood
<wulfepup> speaking of console ... I just found one of my new best friends....  the "commander" for the Gnome panel...  it's a mini command line
<zakann> is there ny french channel?
<bob2> #ubuntu-fr
<TokenBad> I installed the w32codecs and still can't play wmv
<TokenBad> any help?
<ivoks> TokenBad: mplayer should play them
<HiddenWolf> tokenbad, try vlc or mplayer
<yahalom> thenuke, cool
* nekton is back (gone 11:36:41)
<yahalom> bob2, so i better start learning
<wulfepup> *with tongue firmly in cheek*  TokenBad: try using Windows?  (heheheheheheheheeee)
<HiddenWolf> wulfepup, bad boy!
<yahalom> chrissturm, yeah well i tried install crux
<anacron> bob2: if that should be a file, there's nothing in it, if it's a command it won't work
* TokenBad looks around for something to throw
<TokenBad> heheh
<wulfepup> hehehehehe
<thenuke> yahalom: but do not ask the channel when you got into problems with it ;P
<yahalom> chrissturm, and i succeeded after losign my head
<ChrisCF> I've recently had problems with one HD, and now e2fsck segfaults while the checking the other
* Seveas hands TokenBad a brick
<zakann> I try to compile some plugins for beep-media-player, and there's a lot of mistakes. I've installed some packages who resolves some mistakes, but not all. It's a plugins with a install.pl
<yahalom> thenuke, what no tech support for breezy in the chan? only forums?
<anacron> yahalom: i didn't know even headless people use linux
* TokenBad aims at wulfepup...throws...brick just flys through air and out door...
<TokenBad> dman
<TokenBad> damn
<TokenBad> missed
<dieter> lol
<Seveas> yahalom, there will indeed be no support for breezy in here
<yahalom> anacron, surprise surprise wherever u r:)
<ChrisCF> What does it mean when  e2fsck segfaults?
<thenuke> yahalom: well I am not sure about it, but I bet that the community does not wish to help every newcomer who willingly breaks his system :D
<Choubaka> bad things. :D
<bob2> ChrisCF: things are very very screwed
<yahalom> Seveas, np
<bob2> ChrisCF: I'd assume your kernel is oopsing
<ivoks> ChrisCF: maybe it isn't ext2?
<thenuke> instead of sticking to the stable distribution
<TokenBad> hmm
<Seveas> thenuke, indeed :)
<TokenBad> mplayer will not open
<yahalom> i'll use the forums
<TokenBad> just crashes
<ChrisCF> ivoks: It's ext3, which is identical but for the journal
<bob2> ChrisCF: look at the output of 'dmesg'
<ivoks> ChrisCF: i hope you don't use fsck.ext2 for checking ext3 :)
<yahalom> chrissturm, how long u been running breezy?
<chrissturm> seveas: is is discouraged to help people with breezy?
<bob2> no
<HiddenWolf> thenuke, problem with breezy atm is that it's still pretty damn broken, toolchain transition and such. Usually half of the channel runs unstable, but now, you'd have to be a devel, or loony, or a glutton for pain. :P
<bob2> it's discouraged to tell people to use it
<Seveas> chrissturm, of course not
<chrissturm> ok
<thenuke> chrissturm: obviously you should not courage newbies to upgrade to breezy..
<chrissturm> i told him not to do it
<Seveas> s/newbies/anyone/
<yahalom> yeah he did
<thenuke> but you told him how to do it :)
<thenuke> I would not do that
<yahalom> i just always go for the extreme
<anacron> hmm, when i login in my account, first any music won't come out, then i kill esd process with system monitor, and sounds starts work right away, how to fix this?, and i wonder why there is two processes named esd?
<yahalom> dive in the deep end
<thenuke> one reallly needs to be new to linux if does not know how to do that ;)
<Myrtti> /me gets her whip
<ivoks> mandriva and lycrois are family now
<yahalom> gets me high
<thenuke> so it just will hurt the newbie AND the community when newbie comes to ask what to do when it breaks
<pestilence> anacron: you can prevent esd from starting through control panel settings.
<pierre_> Hello, I'm new to ubuntu and Linux
<HiddenWolf> yahalom, try a joint, it's a lot less expensive than your pc, and I bet it'll get you high faster. :)
<melrosemrm> channel
<ChrisCF> ivoks: Well, what else do you use?
<Seveas> pierre_, welcome then :)
<pierre_> I installed ubuntu and that was easy ...
<pestilence> anacron: i believe one is "multimedia sound system", the other is just "sound"
<ChrisCF> (in the absence of a fsck.ext3)
<Seveas> HiddenWolf, lol :)
<yahalom> HiddenWolf, i dont like anything going through my mouth other than food and drink
<HiddenWolf> Seveas, I'm allowed to say that, am I? :)
<ivoks> ChrisCF: fsck.ext3
<anacron> pestilence: it was sound :)
<pestilence> anacron: unselect "start sound system automatically"
<pierre_> Put my printer won't work, it a HP PSC-1200 (1210) and it doesn't work
<ChrisCF> bob2: last line is: ext3: No journal on filesystem on hdd7
<Seveas> ChrisCF, is your kernel is oopsing (something bob2 suggested), run memtest86...
<wulfepup> does Ubuntu have a higher ratio of "new to Linux" users than other distros?
<anacron> pestilence: but anyway thanks
<pestilence> anacron: right, but the other one lets you select teh default sound system, change it to alsa
<HiddenWolf> yahalom, I can think of some things, but the puritans here would ban me ;)
<ivoks> ChrisCF: i used fsck.ext2 once on ext3... almost get fierd from company
<pierre_> I install it via the print option but it doesn't do anything!
<yahalom> HiddenWolf, besides the combo would make things much worse
<timm-e-J> anyone know if there are any plans to implement some sort of free java implementation into ubuntu (like fedora core 4 did)?
<pierre_> what should i do?
<Seveas> wulfepup, because it is newbie-friendly
<marte_> c' qualcuno che parla italiano per un aiutino?
<ChrisCF> ivoks: er, they're the same program
<bob2> wulfepup: than some, yes
<Miks> how can i have write permisions in some extra hard drive i have? i already mounted it with the "rw" option but if im not root then i cant delete or create files in it
<Seveas> pierre_, have you searched the forums/google?
<ChrisCF> bob2: last line is: ext3: No journal on filesystem on hdd7
<ivoks> ChrisCF: if you belive they are...
<Seveas> marte_, #ubuntu-it
<bob2> ChrisCF: yes, the last line is no use
<pierre_> Well they all say that it should work!
<marte_> Seveas, grazie
<Seveas> Miks, is it ntfs?
<dockane> somebody inhere with expederience regarding phillips saa7134 tv cards (pci) and hoary ?
<pepsi> bob2!
<bob2> hi
<Miks> no..its fat32...vfat
<Seveas> Miks, mount it with the option umask=0000
<wulfepup> pierre_: That should work oob .. my psc 1610 did  (well printing anyway... scanning I haven't set up yet)
<Miks> thanks Seveas
<ChrisCF> chris@delyth:~ $ diff /sbin/fsck.ext2 /sbin/fsck.ext3
<HiddenWolf> dockane, what's the problem?
<ChrisCF> Nothing.
<melrosemrm> sorry people, I am a newbie but I really would appreciate any help. I am trying to connect my wireless card to my wireless router. But I don't know how to connect them both.
<pierre_> Well this one doesn't even print one thing!
<pierre_> How can I check that the connection works ok!
<thechitowncubs> I have a few questions about sound on Ubuntu, maybe I could get some answers :). Every time a gaim notifications sounds there is a slight cracking noise either at the beginning and the end, what is the cause of that or is that normal?
<ChrisCF> bob2: There's nothing in there that I can see that might be useful
<anacron> pestilence: yeah, it works now, you made my day
<anacron> if i can say so
<Seveas> melrosemrm, go to wiki.ubuntu.com
<thechitowncubs> Sound and multimedia seems to be the only thing lacking perfection :)
<pestilence> anacron: that was easy :)
<Seveas> read the WiFiHoeto
<yahalom> how do i tarball my home dir?
<shale> when is breezy supposed to be ready?
<Seveas> yahalom, tar zcvf /tmp/myhome.tar.gz ~
<ChrisCF> I don't think the kernel was oopsing
<HiddenWolf> pierre_ wireless networking on linux is a bit tricky, you might have to try a lot to get it working
<Seveas> shale, october
<anacron> but why the hell there is even such a thing as esd if it makes so much problems and alsa works just fine
<ChrisCF> since this has happened with teh same HD in two different machines
<dieter> anyone know a good wysiwyg editor in llinux ?
<pestilence> thechitowncubs: do you use kubuntu?
<yahalom> Seveas, why /tmp?
<HiddenWolf> Seveas, leave some for the rest of us ;)
<Seveas> HiddenWolf, pierre_ was not asking that :)
<Myrtti> dieter: NVU
<shale> Seveas, thanks :)
<Seveas> yahalom, where else?
<thechitowncubs> No, I would be in the
<pierre_> HiddenWolf, it is a printer not wireless
<pierre_> USB
<thechitowncubs> #kubuntu channel if i did :)
<Seveas> cannot be in your home, you are tarring that :)
<HiddenWolf> pierre_, omg, sorry
<Myrtti> dieter: if looking for a (x)HTML-editor
<yahalom> Seveas, umm. ok.
<pestilence> thechitowncubs: see my suggestion for anacron ... in particular, disable esd.
<Razor-X> thechitowncubs: the #kubuntu channel is more or less dead
<dieter> Myrtti, yes HTML and PHP editor
<thechitowncubs> Ya, I don't use KDE :P
<ChrisCF> brb - kitchen ...
<Riddell> Razor-X: looks pretty active to me
<Seveas> Razor-X, there are 96 people in there
<Razor-X> I do ;)
<HiddenWolf> pierre_, you'll have to add the printer under places > administration > printers
<Seveas> wouldn't call it dead
<pestilence> thechitowncubs: which is why my advise to anacron applies to you ;)
<thechitowncubs> pestilence: where is your suggestion for anacron and what is it
<Razor-X> Riddell: last time I went there, theer were a lot of users and no-one talking
<pierre_> HiddenWolf, I did that... and added the correct model
<pestilence> thechitowncubs: disable esd.  under the control panel -> sound, uncheck "start sound system automatically"
<Razor-X> *there
<pestilence> thechitowncubs: under multimedia systems selector, choose alsa.
<HiddenWolf> pierre_, stupid, but the printer is on, cables are ok, etc?
<yahalom> eight freaking hours!
<bkinman> So. I want WineTools, how do i get it
<yahalom> what did u guys build!?!?!
<dieter> Myrtti, I'm having a look at the NVU website ... thanks mate!
<Seveas> pestilence, that's stupid....
<HiddenWolf> pierre_, any other usb devices on those ports?
<pierre_> Yes cables are in
<Seveas> pestilence, ubuntu uses esd, do not advice other ways...
<dockane> HiddenWolf, no problem yet. do i have to expect any problems ? what should i read before installing a cinergy 400 pci ?
<pierre_> only the mouse
<pestilence> Seveas: it is?  i've had issuees with esd.
<Razor-X> Seveas: you read my draft yet?
<pestilence> Seveas: and clearly i'm not the only one.
<dean> mpg
<Seveas> pestilence, ok, then help him solve all the problems he'll get without esd..
<laxise> how to set up mountpoint pls someone .... man page would be enough ... thx
<pestilence> Seveas: until those issues are addressed, i don't think it's unreasonable to scrap esd.
<thechitowncubs> pestilence: where is the control panel
<Myrtti> laxise: man fstab
<Seveas> laxise, for fat or ntfs drives?
<pestilence> Seveas: such as?
<thechitowncubs> why is it stupid and is there any other solution?
<bkinman> Anyone know how i would go about getting wine tools? im not seeing it in the repository, but people in the ubuntu forums are apparently using it.
<laxise> ntfs
<Seveas> pestilence, other apps suddenly not having sound...
<ChrisCF> My dmesg does not contain the word "Oops" either.
<pierre_> All looks ok but the printer wont budge
<dean> how do I stream mpg content. I can't load windows media player on ubuntu os
<HiddenWolf> dockane, I don't have that hardware, but most cards work fine, you'd have more luck if you figure out the chip that's on the card, then use google to check if there's support for that chip in linux
<pestilence> Seveas: i have yet to encounter an example of that.
<pierre_> what can I do else
<Seveas> laxise, download http://ubuntulinux.nl/~dennis/windows_fstab and run tat
<ChrisCF> Would it be worth attaching fsck to a debugger for a backtrace?
<HiddenWolf> dockane, I'd just put it in, install something like tvtime, and try to make it work.
<Razor-X> dean: o cours, Windows Media Player is for Windows, this is Linux ;)
<Seveas> ChrisCF, of course :)
<LokeDK> Ubuntu's gnome.. is it possible to get all windows in the window list.. and not just for the single desktop? Looked everywhere
<Razor-X> dean: VLC has some nice streaming options
<dean> how do I get VLC
<dockane> HiddenWolf, tvtime is a start. thnx
<dieter> Myrtti, this was the mozilla editor no ? I'm looking for something more advanced ... trying quanta plus now
<pierre_> anybody any help?
<Razor-X> dean: sudo apt-get install vlc
<anacron> i think it's vlc-player
<Seveas> no, just vlc
<dean> what? don't understand the lingo
<anacron> ok
<anacron> maybe it whas other distro then
<Seveas> dean, type in that exact command
<Seveas> to install vlc (a good streaming media player)
<dean> where do you type it?
<HiddenWolf> dockane, if you can't find more than a few channels, try tvtime-scanner
<bkinman> Man, this channel is so busy i feel helpless. Where can i find winetools, anyone? i cant apt-get it.
<Seveas> dean, in a terminal
<pestilence> thechitowncubs: Seveas is entitled to his opinion, but i frankly disagree. disable esd and select alsa, see if that works for you.  if it doesn't you can re-enable it just as easily.  but i have been without esd all my years and never had a problem with plain old alsa.
<Seveas> bkinman, wine-utils
<thechitowncubs> alright, i'll give it a shot
<Seveas> bkinman, apt-cache search wine can help too
<Razor-X> I miss school...
<HiddenWolf> bkinman, try also #ubuntu-<yourcountrycode> - #ubuntu-fr for french users, for instance
<Razor-X> and their free printers on which i'ld print voluminous amounts of pages
<Seveas> pestilence, the situation is even worse for my opinion: Ubuntu will ditch esd for breezy :)
<pestilence> Seveas: hehe
<thechitowncubs> Nice, as long as everything works better :)
<thechitowncubs> sound sucks on linux
<vol0za> Hello, I have a problem relative to the font rendering in gnome under Hoary. I'm trying to use the Sans font but some characters with diacritics (czech) are taken from a different font - Nimbus Sans L. Text with mixed characters looks really ugly. This problem occurs in all gnome-applications I have tested. Can you direct me to some solution? plz
<Seveas> but i will by default support the default of ubuntu
<pestilence> thechitowncubs: correction: esd sucks.
<thechitowncubs> oh, sry
<HiddenWolf> thechitowncubs, it sucks worse on windows :)
<thechitowncubs> not from my experience
<thechitowncubs> but anyways, pestilence: how can i get my sound working in gaim again
<HiddenWolf> vol0za, try installing the msstcorefonts
<thechitowncubs> there is no option for alsa in the sound properties
<thechitowncubs> and when i select automatic it doesn't work
<Seveas> vol0za, try setting the default font to nimbus sans l
<Seveas> HiddenWolf, how on earth will that help him..?
<pestilence> thechitowncubs: under the control panel "multimedia system selector" choose alsa
<HiddenWolf> Seveas, hell of a lot of better fonts, imho
<thechitowncubs> I did that already
<thechitowncubs> I'm talking about GAIM specifically
<vol0za> OK it could be partial solution, but I would like to use the Sans font.
<lickety> has anyone tried debian 3.1 stable?
<ChrisCF> Grr.  How do I attach?
<Seveas> HiddenWolf, but he'll still have to set that up....
<ChrisCF> gdb doesn't seem to like the program being started with arguments
<gahan> who uses gnome? my shutdown/turn off ability disappeared! wtf? i can only logout, i cant even turnoff/halt from gdm. sure i can type sudo halt etc. but my daddy can not :) help!:)
<Seveas> gdb <program>
<ChrisCF> since even with or without -- it thinks the arguments are for it
<thechitowncubs> gahan: i use gnome :)
<Seveas> and in gsb add the args
<vol0za> I forget to mention the I tried the same on Debian Sarge and it work OK
<HiddenWolf> seveas, just installing them made my ride smoother. :)
<pestilence> thechitowncubs: well, i guess Seveas may be right in this case, although i don't understand it.  i don't use sounds in gaim, and don't have sound on this machine to test it in any event.  so just re-enable esd :)
<thechitowncubs> that sucks :)
<Seveas> vol0za, try to figure where sarge differs from ubuntu in this then :)
<ChrisCF> Seveas: How do I do that?
<thechitowncubs> So sound does suck in linux after all
<Seveas> ChrisCF, man gdb
<Seveas> :)
<pepsi> thechitowncubs, why do you want gaim sounds anyhow?
<ChrisCF> (preferably without spending 6 hours in the man page)
<pestilence> pepsi: exactly :)
<bleck> Hey, anyone tried to install VMware?  It's asking for the location of the C header files, and ive downloaded the kernel-header package, but not sure where its locate... seems it was to go to /usr/src/linux/include... any ideas?
<pierre_> can nobody help me?
<thechitowncubs> so i know when i get a message
<Seveas> thechitowncubs, you can set gaim to use alsa instead of esd
<HiddenWolf> thechitowncubs, sound sucks on every distro :P
<thechitowncubs> Thats why i said linux
<pestilence> thechitowncubs: enable the message notification plugin
<Seveas> bleck, aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<vol0za> Seveas, good point :)
<thechitowncubs> Seveas: I don't see that option
<pestilence> thechitowncubs: then you don't need the sounds
<ChrisCF> Seveas: Man page doesn't say
<lickety> that's not true, sound generally sucks if you're using esd, and most distros do
<thechitowncubs> what does the notification do
<ChrisCF> Either that, or it hides it very well
<Seveas> thechitowncubs, tools->prefs->sound
<bleck> seveas: thanks!
<thechitowncubs> i don't have that option
<thechitowncubs> i mean
<Seveas> change sound method from auto to alsa
<thechitowncubs> i have that
<thechitowncubs> but i don't have the alsa option
<pestilence> thechitowncubs: you can have it blink the window (a la windows) or just change the window title so that it has a * or a * + new message count
<pestilence> thechitowncubs: it's nice.
<dean> how do you change ones rep
<thechitowncubs> i'm gonna try it
<Seveas> change to 'command' and use aplay then :)
<Seveas> dean: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<thechitowncubs> seveas: that worked but the problem i had in the first place still exists
<thechitowncubs> maybe its a gaim problem
<Seveas> ChrisCF, look better
<Seveas> run arglist
<Seveas> around line 50 of the manpage
<ChrisCF> *sigh*
<ChrisCF> That would explain why searching "/argument" didn't find it
<erb> hi
<Seveas> hi
<gahan> wtf
<ChrisCF> Why can't people write *useful* man pages?
<gahan> is there gnome menu editor?
<ChrisCF> :)
<thechitowncubs> gahan:
<rt_> attempting to compile 2.6.11.12 kernel; make menuconfig fails with cp: too many input files  make: scripts/basic/fixdep Error 1  scripts_basic Error 2 -- can someone suggest where to start fixing this?
<thechitowncubs> sudo apt-get install smeg
<thechitowncubs> if you have backports enabled
<gahan> smeg?
<HiddenWolf> ChrisCF, because they're clueless coding nerds, who don't like usability nearly as much as cool new code? ;)
<thechitowncubs> Simple Menu Editor for Gnome
<sam2> where do people usually install programs in linux?
<sam2> whats the equivalent of "Program files"
<gahan> backports is a source in sources.list?
<thechitowncubs> gahan: next time check out www.ubuntuguide.org
<Seveas> rt_, why on earth do you compile your own kernel and why on earth dont you use make-kpkg for that??
<Seveas> sam2, usually you let your package manager do that
<raptoid> hi dudes..
<raptoid> please help me!!!
<Seveas> sam2, there is no equivalent to Program Files, since linux works completely different
<raptoid> my problem: i have advdrw which otomaticly start and mount,now i put also a cdrw on pc but now the both don't funtion ;What can j do?fstab is otomaticly add dvdrw and cd room when they go out i make dev/hdb to dev/hdc  i can mount like so but the problem persist on otomatics.What can i do?
<rt_> need to compile in rtai real time extensions
<gahan> ok i got it
<raptoid> help..
<gahan> thx
<Seveas> rt_, ok, so use make-kpkg and the ubuntu sources then
<raptoid> Seveas, hi man..
<raptoid> help me.
<Seveas> just edit them to your needs
<rt_> thanks will try that
<thechitowncubs> One thing I don't understand is why people complain about Fonts so much in Ubuntu.
<erb> raptoid, edit your /etc/fstab
<Seveas> raptoid, if i understand you correctly, you added a piece of hardware to your machine, right?
<ivoks> sam2: windows is only operating system with that stoopidity
<holycow> ivoks, rofl
<ivoks> :)
<raptoid> Seveas, yes
<Seveas> sam2, if you want to know the gory details, google for debian filesystem hierarchy standard
<pierre_> Well the port was wrong... Ubuntu look after lpt and not usb port for the printer
<raptoid> add a cdrw
<holycow> ivoks, every windows user i run into that wants to try linux, i tell them to forget everything they learned on windows
<holycow> because its all wrong
<holycow> its amazing how far ms has gone to train people all the wrong things
<Seveas> raptoid, ok, and you didn't change the cable plugged into the dvdrw?
<HiddenWolf> sam2, ubuntu and debian have a large database with software, which you can install with one command using synaptic or apt-get. As long as the software is in there, all you'll ever need to know about installing it is pressing "install" and clicking the launcher/shortcut
<Miks> is it bad if i have the "nosuid" and "nodev" options in my hard disk at startup?
<Seveas> raptoid, can you paste your fstab on paste.ubuntulinux.nl and include the info about which drive is primary/secondary master/slave please
<raptoid> Seveas, NO dont change cable
<Seveas> Miks, if it's the disk that's mounted on /: yes
<raptoid> Seveas, ok
<Seveas> otherwise: no
<raptoid> 1 minute.
<Allergique> Someone know where to find a guide for custom ubuntu (desktop, login, theme...) ? Gnome-look is full of contents but no information!
<Seveas> Allergique, art.gnome.org/faq.php
<Miks> well...because in the FSTAB they are not present....nosuid and nodev...but when the system is starting it says mounting vfat options rw,user,nosuid,nodev,umask=0000
<Seveas> Miks, the option user implies nosuid,noexec
<Allergique> yhanks
<Miks> so...should i remove it?
<Allergique> thanks
<sorush20> Hi guys how do I activate DMA for my DVD player, when I play the DVD its a little jumpy, does anyone know the command line for this... ?
<Seveas> and it's ok for an extra fat32 partition since that should not contain linux-specific data
<Beuno> Hey, I just installed a new DVD recorder, I can mount CDs and read em with no problem, but now I want to burn DVDs from my Ubuntu Server with "cdrecord", and Im not being able to get it to recognize it. Can anyone point me the right way?
<raptoid> Seveas, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/79
<chrissturm> i have a problem with nautilus-cd-burner. when burning dvds it works fine, but when i burn a cd it doenst seem to use burn proof, and i get underruns and the burn fails
<erb> Beuno, why dont use k3b?
<sam2> Seveas, but when i find a program that i can only get the source for?
<Seveas> raptoid, so the old dvdrw is secondary master right?
<Beuno> erb: I dont have an X server, just plain console
<Seveas> sam2, then you install it into /usr/local
<erb> ehh, ok
<optik`> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/80
<erb> sry
<Beuno> :)
<optik`> you didnt have a space between ntfs and ro
<eruin> anyone here know how I might create a python script that would display current playing song in rhythmbox?
<Seveas> optik, unrelated, might be due to copypasting :)
<optik> true :P
<raptoid> Seveas, yes dvdrw secondary master
<HiddenWolf> eruin, there is surely a plugin for that, otherwise ask in #rhythmbox on irc.gnome.org
<Seveas> raptoid, and you have 2 hard drives?
<eruin> thanks HiddenWolf ;)
<raptoid> yes Seveas
<Seveas> the second harddrive as secondary slave?
<HiddenWolf> eruin: plugin / -> applet
<Seveas> raptoid, and the new cdrw is primary slave?
<eruin> HiddenWolf, I've found a plugin, but I don't think it works with the 0.9 branch of rb
<raptoid> hdd1 --> primary master hdd2 --> secondary slave dvdrw --> secondary slave --> cdrw primary slave
<Beuno> any ideas on how to  get cdrecord to recognize my DVDRW?
<Seveas> raptoid, then your fstab looks ok, does /media/cdrom1 exist as a directory?
<HiddenWolf> erruin, bug the devels, and your bad for running edge software. :P
<raptoid> yep mkdir cdrom1
<sam2> HiddenWolf, yeah apt-get works pretty fine so far. But if I find a program that isn't in the repositories I was wondering where people usually put those.
<Seveas> raptoid, then what is the error you get?
<HiddenWolf> sam2, to keep things nice and clear, you can put them in /opt (optional stuff)
<Seveas> HiddenWolf, no
<Seveas>  /usr/local is the fhs standard
<GatoLoko^> is there some way to install a deb package when dpkg is broken? (sorry, my english isn't very good)
<Seveas> GatoLoko^, dpkg -i filename.deb
<GatoLoko^> Seveas dpkg dont work
<optik> when dpkg is broken.....
<GatoLoko^> xD
<optik> how did you break it?
<Seveas> GatoLoko^, what goes wrong then?
<gge> ...
<GatoLoko^> i'm trying to install dpkg after a downgrade from breezy to hoary
<Seveas> heh
<Seveas> downgrades are almost impossible
<raptoid> hdd1 - primary master --- cdrw - primary slave --- cdrw - secondary master ---- hdd2 - secondary slave
<Seveas> and breezy is not supported in here...
<GatoLoko^> all the other packages are working good
<raptoid> there is no error , but the problem is device doesn't get started before I mount them manually
<raptoid> Seveas..
<Seveas> raptoid, hmm
<Seveas> auto-mounting is not the task of fstab
<raptoid> I just want it to become automaticly
<GatoLoko^> Seveas i dont ask for help on downgrade, i ask for help to install a package without dpkg
<pepsi> ;)
<Seveas> GatoLoko^, there is no easy way of doing that
<GatoLoko^> may be extracting de files from the deb and putting by hand
<raptoid> Seveas, my fstab correct ?
<Seveas> GatoLoko^, you could try unpacking it, executing the preinstall scripts, copying files and exectuing postinstall scripts
<Seveas> raptoid, yes
<raptoid> what can I do?
<raptoid> auto mounting..
<Seveas> raptoid, dunno, I don't know exactly is responsible for the automounting
<nubbe> Why is cupsd using cpu sometimes even tho I don't have any printer?
<Seveas> maybe you've disabled it in gnome
<GatoLoko^> dpkg dont put some info in a database of installed packages?
<Seveas> GatoLoko^, it does
<Seveas> but you can install dpkg properly once it is running again :)
<Beuno> Sorry to insist but, I just installed a new DVD recorder, I can mount CDs and read em with no problem, but now I want to burn DVDs from my Ubuntu Server with "cdrecord", and Im not being able to get it to recognize it. Can anyone point me the right way?
<Seveas> raptoid, look at system->preferences->removable drives and media
<chrissturm> beuno: does it work with nautilus-cd burner?
<Seveas> raptoid, maybe something's wrong there
<Seveas> chrissturm, it's a machine without X
<fabbione> Beuno: use growisofs
<GatoLoko^> i tried to unpack and run the scripts but it isn't working yet, may be i must edit de database :?
<fabbione> Beuno: much better than cdrecord for DVD
<Seveas> GatoLoko^, no idea, i never tried this myself
<Seveas> i was never so stupid to upgrade to breezy :)
<HiddenWolf> Seveas, any clue as to when it'll be more or less safeish?
<GatoLoko^> Beuno cdrecord can't write dvd (yet)
<concept10> Anyone use hoary for server?
<Seveas> HiddenWolf, ENOCLUE
<Seveas> concept10, yes, I do
<GNULinuxer> hi, i just installed ubuntu on a friend's box with intel 845 chipset ... but the resolution is just 640x480
<GNULinuxer> any solutions?
<concept10> Seveas, what are you using for your stack
<Seveas> stack?
<Fabian> pfp, can't boot from my knoppix cd :(
<Seveas> GNULinuxer: To find out ho you can change your dispplay's resolution, go to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<concept10> what version of apache, etc.
<pfp> Fabian: damn
<Fabian> pfp, could GRUB be making any problems?
<transgress> running chmod -R +x on a music folder should be alright correct?
<pfp> Fabian: what about ubuntu installer, or ubuntu live
<Seveas> concept10, ubuntu-provided apache2, php4, mysql, courier, freenx from backports
<Fabian> pfp, I don't have a ubuntu CD
<deviant> hello
<bartekp> transgress: +X is better imho
<pfp> Fabian: i dont think grub should be a problem. have you set your BIOS to boot from CD?
<Seveas> concept10, that is: only freenx from backports, the rest from ubuntu (please do not misread that line)
<deviant> can anyone help me install drivers for a radeon 9600 video card?
<Fabian> pfp, yep I even chose it manually from the multi boot menu
<Seveas> deviant: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<pfp> Fabian: strange... it still goes directly to grub?
<Fabian> hi Seves, got a problem again! :D
<Fabian> pfp, yep
<transgress> bartekp: well i'm just trying to make the mp3's writeable because i had them backed up on a dvd...
<holycow> you know, the evolution integration with the calendar applet is nifty
<Seveas> transgress, +x isn't writeable
<Seveas> +w is
<Seveas> preferablu just u+w
<holycow> having a quick appointment list dropdown with the applet is great
<transgress> oh oops i meant +w
<Seveas> fabbione, what's the problem?
<concept10> Seveas, they changed the wiki?
<xiaogil> The French dictionary Le Petit Robert used to work on Debian with Wine, but it doesn't work anymore. Is someone interested that I send him the ISO of this dictionary to try to make it work ?
<Seveas> concept10, yes
<concept10> looks nice
<transgress> for some reason typed +x... what does adding the u+w do to it?
<Fabian> Seveas, can't boot knoppix.....
<pfp> Fabian: hmm, i would try with another cd if you have a fast connection etc
<Seveas> transgress, that makes it writable only for the owner
<Seveas> Fabian, check out your bios
<Fabian> pfp, got DSL
<Seveas> make sure it boots from CD first
<Fabian> Seveas, it is set correctly....
<Seveas> and make sure your knoppix cd is bootable
<transgress> Seveas: ah thanks muches
<pfp> Fabian: 650MB shouldn't be a problem then?
<Fabian> Seveas, it is bootable, tried on another PC
<Seveas> Fabian, then it's not correct in the bios :)
<Fabian> pfp, ehm... takes a littel while.... but where to get`?
<Seveas> or your cd drive is broken :)
<Fabian> Seveas, it is correct, my XP CD is booting! :D
<Seveas> ghe
<Fabian> Seveas, it is VERY strange :D
<dr_willis> sounds like a badly burnt cd.
<Seveas> indeed :)
<pfp> :O
<dr_willis> but thats odd...
<Seveas> and indeed to dr_willis too
<gahan> how do i allow shutdown/reboot from gnome session ?
<Fabian> dr_willis, no, it boots on another PC
<Fabian> :D
<dr_willis> dust :P
<dr_willis> thumbprints?
<dr_willis> hit it with a hammer..
<Seveas> lol
<bartekp> (;
<Fabian> dr_willis, no, it boots exactly the way it is now! and I've just cleaned it
<rgould> How do I get Nautilus to display the directory tree on the left while I browse?
<Seveas> rgould, check nautilus' options
<dr_willis> Fabian,  thats it - you cleaned off all the bits!
<[v2hja] > hello
<rgould> Seveas, I have checked them all, several times
<mjr> rgould, browse mode is the thing you want
<dr_willis> rgould,  Nautilus has 2  styles. :P ones a nice simple one. the other - can show that.. heh.
<Seveas> rgould, sorry
<pfp> Fabian: it could even be that your brand of media isn't compatible w/ your drive... (and the XP cd is factory-made of course ;)
<toran> where should I go to add a new network device in kubuntu?
<Seveas> rgould, in the nautilus menu: view -> side pane
<Seveas> toran, #kubuntu :)
<rgould> Seveas, yeah, that option is missing =\
<Fabian> pfp, Seveas, where do I get a live CD I can burn with windows? is that possible?
<Seveas> rgould, then you might need to enable broeser mode
<[v2hja] > Seveas
<Seveas> browser*
<Beuno> cdrecord doesnt record DVDs??? anyone know how I can burn DVDs from console?
<pfp> Fabian: you can burn any cd w/ proper software, eg. nero
<Seveas> and that is in the options, under behaviour "always open in browser windows"
<Fabian> pfp, my Laptop is only half a year old, and the other PC about 4! can't be the CD.....
<dr_willis> rgould,  right click on a folder and select 'browse'
<toran> Seveas: they don't answer questions in there v_v
<Seveas> toran, hmm :)
<randabis> yes they do
<Beuno> fabbione: growisofs is for console?
<rgould> awesome!
<rgould> thanks guys
<Seveas> toran, just edit /etc/interfaces
<fabbione> Beuno: yes
<Seveas> copy the eth0 lines and in the new lines change eth0 to eth1
<randabis> there just isn't always people available to help in kubuntu
<Seveas> (if both are wired of course)
<[v2hja] > could someone troubleshoot me ?
<sam2> so seveas says /usr/local and HiddenWolf says /opt
<Beuno> fabbione:   thank you very much!!  gonno give it a try!   Any chance its on apt-get?
<Seveas> sam2, the standard is /usr/local
<Seveas> but /opt is widely used on systems that adhere les to the standard
<fabbione> Beuno: it's part of the default install.. it should already be there
<Fabian> pfp, where to get a system? Is knoppix downloadable as iso file?
<pfp> Fabian: there's http://www.knoppix-std.org/download.html and http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/ubuntu-cdimage/5.04/
<Seveas> but un #ubuntu you really should use /usr/local
<sam2> Seveas, all right, thats what i was wondering, thanks
<Beuno> fabbione: -bash: growisofs: command not found
<delire> Seveas: always wondered about this. installing rpm's on a debian systems sometimes results in this dir being created.
<delire> s/a//
<Seveas> [v2hja] , what's the problem?
<[v2hja] > ati :D
<Seveas> delire, that's since rpms suck :)
<Razor-X> Seveas: have you read my draft?
<Seveas> [v2hja] , ouch
<SmokingFire> Hi, I read once somewhere/someplace that if you have a modern AMD Athlon CPU it's better to use the Intel optimized kernel then the AMD optimized kernel as the AMD optimized kernel doesn take into account that the athlon has SSE unit.
<delire> Seveas: it would appear they do, yes.
<[v2hja] > did like the wiki said
<[v2hja] > nothing
<Seveas> Razor-X, no not yet, been to busy today comparing D-BUS, DCOP and Toolbus for a paper i write
<[v2hja] > ati CP is installed
<SmokingFire> brb
<fabbione> Beuno: apt-get install dvd+rw-tools
<[v2hja] > but thw wrong GL vendor
<Razor-X> SmokingFire: doubt it, but ask around
<Razor-X> Seveas: heh, ok
<[v2hja] > *but there is wrong GL wendor
<TokenBad> can someone tell me why mplayer might not be working and crashing?
<Seveas> [v2hja] , ati is a beast unfortunately :(
<Razor-X> I'm a gonna look for a gooad "Learn TCP/IP in 24 hours" thing
<Razor-X> *good
<Seveas> [v2hja] , i can give you my xorg.conf, it works wit ati drivers
<chrissturm> v2hja: do you use the fglrx driver from the ubuntu repo?
<Beuno> fabbione: dling, thanks, youve been very helpfull
<Fabian> pfp, takes a loooooong time... hehe
<[v2hja] > Seveas but it is possible to sterilize that beast
<gge> s/24 hours/3 seconds/
<[v2hja] > Seveas
<[v2hja] > vait
<[v2hja] > reboot
<Seveas> [v2hja] , http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/76
<TokenBad> or recomend another player that will do wmv?
<delire> [v2hja] : this is what i do. download the rpm, convert it to a debian package with alien; install it with dpkg; cd /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod && sh make.sh; exit X; cd /lib/modules/fglrx && sh make_install.sh; restart X; done
<Seveas> delire, ouch
<Seveas> you should not do that...
<fabbione> Beuno: welcome
<pfp> Fabian: oh, there'a smaller cd that might be enough http://www.debian.org/CD/netinst/
<Fabian> pfp, I'll get the DVD too tomorrow at uni.... is a bit faster than here
<delire> Seveas: bah, it's not so bad
<Beuno> fabbione: any idea if theres a frontend for webmin for this?
<Seveas> delire, and that will not solve the configuration problem at all
<delire> Seveas: it's worked since ati started shipping drivers.
<Seveas> delire, things changed since then...
<delire> oh, and edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to include 'radeon'
<delire> Seveas: not here, just installed the feb 5 driver today
<Fabian> pfp, isn't this just a install CD?
<delire> Seveas: what "configuration problems"?
<Seveas> delire, can you send my your xorg.conf for comparison please
<sam2> Does ubuntu not come with an "acceptable C compiler" ?
<Seveas> s/my/me/
<Seveas> sam2, of course it does :)
<pfp> Fabian: it should have fdisk / sfdisk, you shouldn't need anything else for the partition stuff
<Seveas> sam2, sudo aptitude install build-essential
<Razor-X> sam2: gcc, of course ;)
<delire> Seveas: on my laptop here, also with the same driver though debian. will upload my XF86Config-4
<Seveas> thnx
<pfp> Fabian: ... if you're still going to do that :)
<Fabian> pfp, sure! :D can restore it anytime
<delire> Seveas: anyway, one should *always* generate the config using fglrxconfig
<Tiboz> hello
<Fabian> pfp, ah.... it does not support usb-sticks. And it has to!!!!
<Seveas> delire, that has so far only created non-working things for me
<Tiboz> anyone knows when breezy will bu usable ?
<delire> Seveas: modelines and clonemode, fb etc.
<pfp> Fabian: a little adventure, good ;)
<Seveas> couldn't start X with a single one of them
<pfp> Fabian: ah, damn
<delire> Seveas: just backup your original and diff it if you run into any major issues. not much can go wrong.
<Fabian> pfp, I'm gonna download the ubuntu live cd for the sake of usb support
<pfp> Fabian: cool
<delire> Seveas: http://selectparks.net/julian/XF86Config-4
<[v2hja] > Seveas,
<[v2hja] > http://rafb.net/paste/results/owT23z41.html
<dabII> any idea when the famous firefox 1.0.2 -> 1.0.4 patch is coming?
<[v2hja] > my cfg
<Fabian> pfp, maybe I'll get the DVD install/live tomorrow.... but... If i have my LSF System, I'll be useless.... mmmhhh
<delire> [v2hja] : see  http://selectparks.net/julian/XF86Config-4 for a working config.
<Razor-X> dabII: because of the security updates, Firefox 1.0.2 in the repos == 1.0.4
<randabis> Razor-X: partially correct
<[v2hja] > delire,
<randabis> 1.0.4 has more than security updates
<Kyynara> could someone tell me why this is happening? http://pastebin.com/300014
<Razor-X> randabis: they changed that?
<delire> [v2hja] : consider backing up your config and using fglrxconfig to generate a ati customised config for you. rename it to xorg.conf (from XF86Config-4).
<[v2hja] > but i am using x org
<Razor-X> 1.0.4: well, ok then, glad i'm not a firefox user ;)
<delire> [v2hja] : doesn't matter, there is next to no difference between them.
<pfp> Fabian: hmm, are you using LFS now or just planning to install it?
<randabis> Razor-X: no, you're right about the patches, but firefox 1.0.4 contains more than security updates
<Razor-X> I understand, randabis
<Seveas> delire, do you have opengl transparency working?
<Fabian> pfp, planing. haven't done yet. Thats why I need to do that partitioning stuff....
<randabis> the real 1.0.4 is available from ubuntu backports
<sam2> what is this aptitude thing?
<sam2> some graphical version of apt-get?
<sam2> or "graphical" as in text-mode menus
<pfp> Fabian: ah, ok
<dabII> well.. any way to cheat the mozilla version test to access addons?
<Razor-X> sam2: better package manager
<Seveas> randabis, the ubuntu supplied one is also 1.0.4
<randabis> dabII: yes; you edit about:config
<[v2hja] > Delgul,
<[v2hja] > delire,
<dabII> randabis
<delire> Seveas: in windows? no, don't use it. i use a ratpoison like wm
<randabis> Seveas: not entirely
<dabII> randabis: eh lol wont help
<Seveas> without the new bugs introduces :)
<[v2hja] > i can see lotsa diferences
<delire> [v2hja] : that's because mine is generated using ati's 'fglrxconfig
<Fabian> pfp, If i burn that iso file, it will burn bit by bit, even if the programm can't read the files?
<Seveas> delire, i have fglrx working perfectly except for opengl transparency
<dabII> randabis: i tried changing comment to Ubuntu package 1.0.4~5.04ubp1+1.0.2
<Seveas> and supertux needs that :)
<Fabian> pfp, remember, I'm burning in Windows!
<delire> Seveas: ahah, composite mode?
<Seveas> yes...
<Kyynara> could someone tell me why this is happening? http://pastebin.com/300014
<Thorrn4> hello!! I just put in a DATA CD in my dvd/cd drive...how can I read it, to take the files off?
<[v2hja] >     Option "XkbRules"	"xfree86"
<yourghetek> whats that command to find somebody in irc?
<[v2hja] > and there us mire
<delire> Seveas: right, no idea. see no need to use it so haven't bothered. i have no desktop per se.
<[v2hja] > more
<randabis> dabII: I edited a line that said 1.0 to 1.0.4 and it worked
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> [v2hja] , you should NOT use delires config
<dabII> randabis: name?
<pfp> Fabian: umm, yes, it should. as long as you burn it as an _image_ (nero has this feature) and not as a file...
<delire> [v2hja] : that's all put in there with fglrxconfig.
<Seveas> that one is made for debian/XFree
<randabis> dabII: I'll have to look
<Seveas> ubuntu uses Xorg
<dabII> randabis: please..
<[v2hja] > i tought so
<Seveas> but so take the good things from it :)
<Seveas> dabII, run apt-get update
<Seveas> heh and don't use marillat
<pfp> Fabian: and i think the cd is in iso9660 (-compatible) format anyway so you should be able to see it's contents in windows too
<Seveas> marillat's server is buggy now
<delire> Seveas [v2hja] : there is little difference. when fglrxconfig generated an almost identical config on my xorg box, i just renamed it to xorg.conf and it worked perfectly.
<[v2hja] > http://rafb.net/paste/results/owT23z41.html Seveas  ------- this is mine ......... i have no idea what to take from delire 's conf ... could someone mix something up
<delire> up to you
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<Fabian> pfp, I can't see knoppix though in Windows!
<Thorrn4> hello!! I just put in a DATA CD in my dvd/cd drive...how can I read it, to take the files off?
* Seveas off, playing with xorg
<delire> no harm in trying. just roll back to your old one if it's b0rks
<Seveas> Thorrn4, go to places->computer
<[v2hja] > but
<Seveas> and open the drive there...
<Kyynara> Seveas: so that's the only reason, marillat is buggy?
<[v2hja] > my modelines
<Seveas> Kyynara, his server is buggy now
<deviant> Seveas: ok. i`ve installed the ati drivers, but now i can`t change my screen resolution :(
<Kyynara> ok
<Seveas> that'll be solved...
<pfp> Fabian: and there are lots of files, visible on the knoppix cd?
* Seveas really off now
<randabis> dabII: general.useragent.vendorSub
<dabII> randabis: oh.. found it.. :) thnx...
<Kyynara> Seveas: but can it do any harm that I have them in my sources.list
<karamazof> hi to all
<dabII> randabis: yeah
* yourghetek whats the command to find somebody in irc again?
<Kyynara> or should I disable them
<[v2hja] > delire,  ...... cant i just take something from your cfg .... or better ..... could you please remake my cfg ^^
<delire> [v2hja] : sure upload it and i'll edit it
<Kyynara> then to my other problem, how do I install opengl?
<delire> [v2hja] : first, what's the problem?
<yourghetek> !seen
<[v2hja] > http://rafb.net/paste/results/owT23z41.html
<Fabian> pfp, I can't read knoppix under windows
<yourghetek> !seen kassetra
<ubotu> kassetra <~kassetra@c-67-171-201-213.hsd1.or.comcast.net> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu, 1d 13h 14m 24s ago, saying: 'ds installs just fine, and both are runnign.'.
<[v2hja] > NO HW 3D
<pfp> Fabian: oh, missed the n't, heh
<[v2hja] > glxgears 361
<[v2hja] > 9800pro
<delire> [v2hja] : lsmod | grep fglrx
<Fabian> pfp, never mind! :D
<[v2hja] > what does that do ?
<pfp> :)
<mcquaid> the server i'm behind went down, and i was trying to get back access to the network
<randabis> !seen lochnessmonster
<ubotu> randabis: i haven't seen 'lochnessmonster'
<randabis> me either
<delire> [v2hja] : looks to see if the fglrx module is loaded
<randabis> he's a myth
<mcquaid> what script would i've have needed to run to reconnect to the network?
<[v2hja] > fglrx                 229568  0
<Thorrn4> hello!! I just put in a DATA CD in my dvd/cd drive...how can I read it, to take the files off?
<mcquaid> in my other distro i used to use pump
<slashzul> how do you reset the xserver?
<mcquaid> just to avoid having to reboot in the future
<[v2hja] > delire, ........ can we go private ?
<delire> mcquaid: /etc/init.d/networking restart or ifup eth(something)
<slashzul> how do you reconfigure the xserver
<mcquaid> ah
<delire> [v2hja] : sure.
<p|> someone have a kvirc 3.2xx .deb for ubuntu/kubuntu ?
<mcquaid> i tried networking start but not restart
<slashzul> xserver worked till I changed video cards - aaaaaaaaaaaah
<slashzul> help
<gamemastax`> You're all hot ^^
<Fabian> Thorn4, try as root: /mnt/cd_rom /dev/media/cd_rom           but I'm not 100% sure......
<chrissturm> slashzul: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ChrisCF> Got that backtrace from fsck
<ChrisCF> http://www.xpns.co.uk/wiki/index.php/Backtrace
<randabis> !seen root
<ubotu> root <~Kevin@CPE0006255ab096-CM400049887786.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu, 6d 21h 55m 9s ago, saying: 'am I hacked?'.
<pfp> lol
<yourghetek> !seen a big monkey
<ubotu> i haven't seen 'a big monkey', yourghetek
<karamazof> Q: I have configured iptables and my adsl router to accept incomming and outgoing events on port 4662, but amule still can't acces my 4662 port... has anyone got an idea?
<ChrisCF> though it's pretty short, and I might end up rebuilding e2fsck anyway
<gamemastax`> Alright, I got a question... I need to get my wireless--and my touchpad--working in ubuntu... I have a compaq presario r3000 and am pretty much a linux noob... can anyone help me?
<karamazof> my router is a 510 speedtouch
<ChrisCF> (it's a version that I've built myself, because the one in hoary is too old to fsck my HD)
<delire> [v2hja] : lsmod == "list modules"
<pfp> karamazof: could you paste the output from 'iptables -vn -L' to http://pastebin.com
<chrissturm> karamazof: do you forward the port on your router?
<Mac38Do> Hi! Does anybody know, what the root-password of the live-cd ist?
<Wings> !seen anakedlady
<ubotu> Wings: i haven't seen 'anakedlady'
<Wings> :O
<gamemastax`> !seen gamemastax
<ubotu> i haven't seen 'gamemastax', gamemastax`
<delire> [v2hja] : or i should say "list loaded modules"
<karamazof> no problem pfp
<delire> [v2hja] : ok.. cool
<gamemastax`> !seen gamemastax`
<ubotu> gamemastax` is currently on #ubuntu (2m 28s)
<ChrisCF> Mac38Do: It isn't.
<gamemastax`> Anyway, can anyone help me? ^^
<ChrisCF> You use sudo or use the menu to open a root terminal
<karamazof> er no I can't!
<gamemastax`> o.O
<pfp> karamazof: what's the problem
<abelli> ciao everybody
<gamemastax`>  ciao
<karamazof> Warning: mysql_pconnect(): Link to server lost, unable to reconnect in /home/pastebin/lib/pastebin/db.mysql.class.php on line 42
<karamazof> Unable to connect to database
<gamemastax`> LOL
<ChrisCF> Try pastebin.ca
<pfp> oh dear, we've broken the pastebin :(
<ChrisCF> (I think)
<gamemastax`> They're having database problems, use another pastebin
<Kyynara> How do I install OpenGL on ubuntu?
<pfp> karamazof: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ also
<jfk303> whats a nice app for audio editing? (cutting up mp3's and stuff, don't need anything too fancy)...
<karamazof> http://pastebin.ca/14664
<karamazof> chrissturm: I think so,
<randabis> jfk303: audacity
<ChrisCF> OK, so to recap for those that missed the first half, e2fsck is segfaulting checking a HD.  The HD has been in two different machines, and it segfaulted in both cases ruling out memory.
<ChrisCF> No messages in messages or dmesg, backtrace here: http://www.xpns.co.uk/wiki/index.php/Backtrace
<pfp> karamazof: is 10.0.0.1 IP address of your machine?
<karamazof> yep
<Seveas> okay i messed up :)
<Seveas> can someone send me a default /etc/modules please :)
<ChrisCF> Seveas: Can you not do a modprobe and use the output from lsmod to get started?
<Seveas> ChrisCF, not needed
<Fabian> has anyone got experience wicht partition magic by any chance?
<Seveas> i just need the default /etc/modules
<Seveas> i know what I added to that
<ChrisCF> Live CD?
<Seveas> but the file got erased :)
<Seveas> ChrisCF, can't you paste your /etc/modules on paste.ubuntulinux.nl?
<ChrisCF> Mmm.  "Oops."
<ChrisCF> Well, it depends on whether the "default" as installed is modified
<Seveas> yeah, an > instead of an >>
<ChrisCF> (depending on the hardware)
<pfp> karamazof: hmm, you are behind NAT, either from your (ADSL?) router or your internet service provider
<Seveas> ChrisCF, please paste yours :)
<Seveas> i almost completely remember what was in it, but need some assurance
<Mac38Do> thx, ChrisCF!
<ChrisCF> np Mac38Do
<karamazof> chrissturm: I have pasted my nat list to http://pastebin.ca/14668
<pfp> Seveas: loop psmouse mousedev ide-cd ide-disk ide-generic lp are on top of my /etc/modules
<Seveas> thank you
<ChrisCF> Grr.  I had just loaded that pastebin too ...
<karamazof> yes, but I think I have correctly set up the NAT : http://pastebin.ca/14668
<ChrisCF> though I'm worried when dpkg can't tell me which package owns /etc/modules ...
<Seveas> ChrisCF, it's part of debootstrap...
<Seveas> so it won't really get listed
<ChrisCF> So that would explain why you can't "reinstall" the file
<Seveas> indeed :)
<ChrisCF> Seveas: Seen my backtrace?
<abelli> i've got a problem with an hp pavilion 6069 ... amd 64, ati xpress 200 ..
<abelli> i cant log in (gnome and kde) ..
<Seveas> ChrisCF, no, was preoccupied with my own problem ;)
<abelli> the system freezes..
<deviant> can some one help me with wine pls ?
<Fabian> need to reboot
<karamazof> pfp: before installing any form of firewall, It worked fine, and with the same router config, emule works fine under XP...
<Seveas> opeing page now :)
<pfp> karamazof: hmm, the nat looks ok, altough i don't know what brand the rtr is so can't be sure
<ChrisCF> I'm going through the gcc manpage to see if I can rebuild it with some useful information
<Seveas> ChrisCF, run fsck.ext2 under strace
<Seveas> and see what that does just before segfaulting
<Beuno> trying to burn with growisfs now
<karamazof> rtr? my router? (sorry I'm french) it is a thompson speed touch 510 1 port
<Beuno> Im doing this: growisofs -Z /dev/hdc -R -J /var/www/backups/
<Beuno> and its telling me I dont have any space
<Beuno> do I have to do anything before that?
<pfp> karamazof: yeah, router.. i'm not familiar with that model though :/
<Fabian> i forgot: i can't reboot! :D
<Beuno> Im reading some places I have to "blank" the DVDR, any ideas?
<pfp> karamazof: have you tried connecting to your machine from 'outside' eg. with telnet yourpublicip 4662
<karamazof> pfp: but don't you find it strange that it workes under XP?
<ubuntu_> hello
<chrissturm> anyone here using zsh?
<karamazof> I haven' set up a telnet service, but if it can help you, I could do so
<ubuntu_> xoll
<Fabian> hello ubuntu_
<ChrisCF> Seveas: will the fact that I've just compiled in debug info help? :)
<jfk303> Is  there a browseable  directory of what software can be apt-get'ed, with maybe a link to the server the app is held on?
<pfp> karamazof: yes, i do... hmm, maybe your xp / *mule under xp is using that upnp thing?
<ubuntu_> i like this
<ChrisCF> jfk303: packages.ubuntu... something or other
<karamazof> yes, it is!
<wizzard> hi, I would like to know how to save the contents of OpenGL screen (like screensavers). any ideas?
<ChrisCF> packages.ubuntu.com
<pfp> karamazof: also, your iptables is broken :), it accepts everything
<ubuntu_> yuppp
<karamazof> my machine is visible at: karamazof56.no-ip.org
<karamazof> yes, I broke it,
<pfp> karamazof: no, i meant telnetting to your emule (port 4662)
<davix> I need help, my linux just lost any connection with the internet. pls help.
<Fabian> davix, why are you here then? :D
<pfp> karamazof: please, use the highlight (pfp:) :)
<karamazof> pfp: sorry
<davix> Fabian, i've got two pcs :)
<kaz> how do I install support for flash?
<davix> Fabian, can you supply any proffesional help or are you just joing with me?
<pfp> karamazof: i can connect to your 4662 port, no problem
<Razor-X> davix: i'm assuming you've restarted thec computer? (sorry, too mcuh experience with Windows users)
<jfk303> davix, I sometimes restart the connection in Syste>administartion>networking?
<bionic> whats a good graphical cd,audio,dvd,image burner?
<deviant> can some one help me with wine pls ?
<davix> Razor-X, nope, i'm not that of a noob.
<Fabian> davix, I'm no pro.... what did you do to your connection? any changes to undo?
<ChrisCF> strace: exec: Permission denied
<ChrisCF> execve("./e2fsck", ["./e2fsck", "-y", "/dev/hdd5"] , [/* 33 vars */] ) = 0
<ChrisCF> chris@delyth:~/Desktop/e2fsprogs-1.37/build $
<Seveas> deviant, i'll help you drink it :)
<ChrisCF> Nice.
<karamazof> pfp: strange, does anything reply?
<pfp> karamazof: so, your *mule shouldn't be complaining at all..
<sam2> gcc aint in ubuntu by default is it?
<HiddenWolf> deviant, depends on what you need, there is no nero like king of the hill
<davix> Fabian, i've apt-get removed firestarter and /etc/init.d/firestarter stop
<Seveas> ChrisCF, running it is root might help...
<pepsi> can the resolution of the terminal (no X) be changed on startup? its like 640x480 or 800x600 or something.. im on a laptop and it looks weird to have a terminal in the middle of my screen
<davix> eventuall i also iptables-restoore
<ChrisCF> One of the problems with advocating sudo over su is that in most cases sudo won't atually work
<deviant> Seveas: :) . no, really now. i`m tring to install a game (baldur`s gate) and i get all sorts of errors :(
<pfp> karamazof: yes, http://pastebin.ca/14673
<Seveas> pepsi, it can
<davix> Fabian, ideas?
<hypn0_> wouldnt it be better to have main, universe, restricted in package names, and slap them all in one directory, easier to navigate and find dtuff like that, rather than going back and forwards
<ChrisCF> Ah.  Might help if I tried cd e2fsck first ...
<karamazof> pfp: that's why I'm stuck! I just can't understand what's worrying it!
<deviant> Seveas: pepsi is yach. coke is tha shit :P
<Seveas> pepsi, if you want 1024x768 add vga=773 to the #kopt line in menu.lst and run update-grub
<pepsi> Seveas, how can i do that? i want it to be 1024x768
<Seveas> deviant, indeed :)
<Beuno> trying to burn a DVD-R with growisfs
<ChrisCF> (haven't run make install yet - to avoid breaking the e2fsck that's already there)
<Beuno> and its telling me I dont have any space
<randabis> !seen sudo
<ubotu> i haven't seen 'sudo', randabis
<Beuno> Im reading some places I have to "blank" the DVDR,any ideas?
<Beuno> any ideas?
<Fabian> davix, what about abt-get installing firestarter again? what is firestarter anyway?
<pfp> karamazof: maybe your ISP blocks port 4662... but then again, it works in windoze
<deviant> HiddenWolf: so ...anny sugestions ?
<davix> erm. Fabian, one sec
<Seveas> Beuno, growisofs is to create an iso file
<davix> i think i got it by Myself
<davix> :)
<Seveas> which you can later burn
* ChrisCF eeps at the output
<davix> yep
<davix> brb from pc
<philipacamaniac> Where can I file bug reports related to the new wiki?
<Seveas> philipacamaniac, in #ubuntu-doc
<philipacamaniac> thanks
<Fabian> davix, maybe sometimes packages uninstall other packages too, on which again other packages rely on.....
<Beuno> Seveas;  Executing 'mkisofs -R -J /var/www/backups/ | builtin_dd of=/dev/cdrom obs=32k seek=0'
<randabis> !seen a simpler, more childish interface than gnome
<ubotu> randabis: i haven't seen 'a simpler, more childish interface than gnome'
<randabis> lol
<Beuno> :-( /dev/cdrom: 2295104 blocks are free, 4444536 to be written
<Seveas> Beuno, i stand corrected, sorry
<Beuno> np
<ChrisCF> randabis: I think I know why
<ChrisCF> !seen kde
<ubotu> i haven't seen 'kde', ChrisCF
<Beuno> I doing this:  growisofs -Z /dev/hdc -R -J /var/www/backups/
<randabis> lol
<karamazof> pfp: I'll try analysing what's going on with ethereal
<pfp> karamazof: cool!
<karamazof> pfp: maby I'll ges some clues
<Seveas> !seen ChrisCF's brain
<ubotu> i haven't seen 'chriscf's brain', Seveas
<karamazof> pfp: you think it could help?
<pepsi> Seveas, thanks, ima see how that goes
<Razor-X> randabis: I like KDE a lot, thank you
<davix> ok
<alemao> How can i make upgrade of Mozilla-firefox .. here version 1.0.2 .. and exist 1.0.4 but cant via ubuntu
<davix> done, now how can i fix inbound connections?
<Seveas> alemao, the version of ubunutu is actually 1.0.4 in disguise
<pfp> karamazof: at least it's fun and interesting (even without sarcasm :P)
<rood> ayudame!!!! I am hating gdm and xorg
<randabis> Razor-X: as do I. using it as we speak
<Seveas> alemao, it contains all 1.0.4 security patches
<senra> After a long time with Mdk, I finally switched to Ubuntu. I'm *really* impressed. Congratz to Ubuntu community.
<Razor-X> alemao: add in backports to your sources.list
<ChrisCF> Seveas: Of course not.  Ubotu can't see inside my head (yet)
<Razor-X> randabis: good then ;)
<Seveas> :)
<delire> [v2hja]  man we're nearly there to getting hw GL on your box. write back or i'm out.
<Razor-X> !seen Einstein
<randabis> Seveas: unless I'm mistaken it only includes 1.0.4's security updates, not everything else
<ubotu> i haven't seen 'einstein', Razor-X
<[v2hja] > i am here
<Fabian> davix, working?
<[v2hja] > i am here
<ChrisCF> How long before an up-to-date e2fsprogs goes in?
<delire> [v2hja]  cool
<davix> Fabian/ Razor-X . do you have any ideas on what can block incoming comunications? (web,sshd,etc?)
<davix> yes
<[v2hja] > but why not in private ?
<alemao> Razor-X, backport
<ianneub> all: is this the place to ask Q's about Ubuntu for PPC?
<Seveas> randabis, correct.
<davix> outbound
<Razor-X> !seen Mark Shuttleworth
<ubotu> Razor-X: i haven't seen 'mark shuttleworth'
<Seveas> new featurs include new bugs
<karamazof> pfp: yes it's quite a fun toy!
<randabis> Seveas: then it isn't completely 1.0.4
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ChrisCF> The version that's in hoary is a year old, and there's been two releases since
<Fabian> davix, did you cut the cable? :D
* mode/#ubuntu [+q ubotu!*@*]  by Seveas
<delire> [v2hja]  you weren't answering me. maybe your flood set me to auto-ignore on your nick
<Razor-X> davix: why not try killing your daemons one by one?
<Seveas> please stop abusing the bot
<karamazof> pfp: will you stay around?
<davix> nope, lol restart :)
<HiddenWolf> ChrisCF, hoary will only get security updates
<HiddenWolf> ChrisCF, new stuff goes to breezy
<alemao> when I make apt-get install mozilla-firefox .. show 1.0.2 .. and uptodate
<randabis> the bot is a masochist
<ChrisCF> Also, the current version of e2fsprogs is actually too old for my HD
<[v2hja] > 22:15 [v2hja]  done
<davix> Razor-X, what daemon can block udp? i dont have nessus nor firestarter.
<Razor-X> alemao: add backports to your sources.list
<Seveas> alemao, the real 1.0.4 can be downloaded from backports
<ChrisCF> had to actually download and compile a new version just to fsck it
<randabis> yeah
* mode/#ubuntu [-q ubotu!*@*]  by Seveas
<delire> [v2hja]  ok, now we need to create a symlinks that the stupid package installation process failed to create
<[v2hja] > k
<Razor-X> davix: do you have any router/firewall box on the network?
<[v2hja] > how ?
<alemao> what is the meaning <backports> ?
<randabis> easy breezy beautiful covergirl
<rood> anyone here have a macintosh?
<linux_geek> alemao: download firefox-1.0.4 from mozill site and install straight away its distro independent
<davix> Razor-X, hardware router, routing all incoming to this box.
<pfp> karamazof: yea, at least a few hours
<ChrisCF> HiddenWolf: Kind of sucks to know that I'll be stuck with old software for the next few months.
<Razor-X> alemao: read the Ubuntu guide, in the 'Add extra repositories' section, they have some entries in sources.list dealing with 'backports'
<delire> [v2hja]  'ln -s /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2'
<deviant> oh, common ...
<Razor-X> davix: are you sure something didn't happen with the router?
<Fabian> pfp, do you know partition magic?
<alemao> oh ok
<[v2hja] > delire,
<[v2hja] > root ?
<Razor-X> try restarting your router (if you haven't)
<delire> [v2hja]  'ln' == link and is used to create links or 'shortcutes'
<delire> [v2hja]  yes
<[v2hja] > done
<davix> Razor-X, sure as hell, i routed it to another pc and it worked like a charm.
<Razor-X> if possible, see if the Linux machine is connecte to the router
<Razor-X> *connected
<davix> it's connected to a switch
<pfp> Fabian: i've used it once to make room for a linux installation... so not much
<ChrisCF> I'm sure that all the output from strace is actualyl slowing down this fsck by at least an order of magnitude :/
<Razor-X> wow... large network ;)
<davix> connected to the router/modem
<rood> someone, please help me configure x on my mac
<davix> not that large, 3 pcs
<delire> [v2hja]  now 'ls -l /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2' to check if it worked. you should see a --> to the original file.
<Razor-X> then why use a switch?
<Seveas> ChrisCF, indeed :)
<davix> i just like expirmenting
<Razor-X> remove the switch, that's just plain impeding bandwidth
<davix> router has one exit, it's an old alcatel home hacked into a pro software.
<delire> davix: good ;)
<[v2hja] > lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 27 2005-06-15 22:22 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 -> /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2
<rood> I can't get gdm to start, and when I run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg it fails in the same pace
<Razor-X> davix: ahhh, I see
<rood> same place every time
<Beuno> trying to burn a DVD-R with growisfs using:   growisofs -Z /dev/hdc -R -J /var/www/backups/   and Im getting:  :-( /dev/cdrom: 2295104 blocks are free, 4444536 to be written, any ideas?
<[v2hja] > i guess its good ?
<Razor-X> then why is it a router?
<Fabian> pfp, do you think, if I change something and it goes wrong, I could reinstate the partitions under linux with the original partition table?
<randabis> ChrisCF: old software: you have the option of using backports to get updates until breezy comes around
<Razor-X> if it just routes the connection to one box?
<delire> [v2hja]  excellent, now 'ln -s /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1'
<rood> I get framebuffer errors
<moparfan90> can i install counter strike source on ubuntu with out buying cedega?
<ChrisCF> In certain other distributions that shall remain nameless, you go get to keep up-to-date
<alemao> where I can find Ubuntu Guide
<rood> I get V_Bios err
<[v2hja] > done
<Razor-X> alemao: google is your friend
<ChrisCF> which means you don't get problems like fsck failing because your filesystem is too new
<Razor-X> moparfan90: not sure if there's a Linux version
<pfp> Fabian: partmagic ha a habit of moving actual data, too.. so there's a chance it won't work (but caveat lector)
<[v2hja] > delire,  done
<pfp> has*
<ChrisCF> These other distributions including a certain flavour of one beginning with "D"
<davix> Razor-X, it routes the internet to my switch, and udp onto 10.0.0.2
<davix> i use it just because i dont want to let my sister catch viruss via p2p
<davix> but it's not the subject lol
<davix> this box wouldnt catch udp even if its connected straight to the wall
<ChrisCF> Right - here's the segfault
<davix> something is wrong here.
<delire> [v2hja]  it must be exactly as i've written it.
<Razor-X> the Distribution Distribution?
<transgress> would anyone know why i can't change my fonts in gnome?  i started out with kubuntu, and had that gtk to qt crap... but after i installed gnome... saw how bad it messed it up i removed it... and now i can't change my font
<ChrisCF> Now to get all the info from it
<delire> [v2hja]  ok a couple more.
<transgress> does anyone have a tip as to how to fix this?
<Fabian> pfp, caveat lector?
<davix> it happend after some fw and nessus expiremnting. and i reall don want to reinstall just for this lol. it's not msxp.
<pfp> Fabian: reader beware :)
<pfp> afaik
<[v2hja] > i am with you
<Razor-X> davix: that's a pretty convoluted setup..... does the router come with a DHCP server?
* pfp is trying hard to sound cool 
<davix> yes, but it's disabled.
<ChrisCF> Razor-X: And then there's the "F" distribution
<Razor-X> davix: enable it
<delire> [v2hja]  now do you have a /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so ?
<davix> why? it gives me trouble with dns.
<Razor-X> ChrisCF: you mean.... Fresh Distribution?! ;)
<Seveas> ChrisCF, that's the same as the "F" wod :)
<ChrisCF> not to mention the "S" and "M" distributions
<Seveas> word*
<Razor-X> oooh! oooh
<ChrisCF> (oops - not how that should have come out)
<hellraiser_rob> evening all
<moparfan90> does anyone know if i can install counter strike source on linux? (theres no linux version)
<Razor-X> Sloppy, and Meaty!
<ChrisCF> "Kinkix"
<davix> Razor-X, it worked perfectly two days ago, i've just messed this box :(
<[v2hja] > YES
<Razor-X> davix: then do a manual with DHCP
<transgress> moparfan90: you can... but you have to get cedega
<Razor-X> on the box, rather
<delire> [v2hja]  use 'du -h' to find out it's file size
<Fabian> pfp, goddamn, you look cool! How did you do that?
<davix> erm.
<Razor-X> specify the DNS servers, but try and get the config done using DTCP
<ChrisCF> Seveas: How many screenfuls of syscalls do you want?
<moparfan90> is that the only was
<moparfan90> way
<Seveas> ChrisCF, only the last ones before it crashes :D
<Razor-X> or, copy the DNS servers, and add them to the router's DHCP server, much less maintenance on your part on future installs, and stuff
<ChrisCF> Yes.  How many?
<[v2hja] > ZERO
<ChrisCF> As a hint, the last handful of lines will probably not be useful
<davix> Razor-X, it's a software problem. at some time of boot, i can actually get a ping from the machine. just when it all loads up it blocks. regardless of dhcp or router conf.
<[v2hja] > v2hja@ubuntu:~$ du -h /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so
<[v2hja] > 0       /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so
<delire> [v2hja]  use my nick so i can see you
<pfp> Fabian: *krhm* secret ;)
<Seveas> ChrisCF, you should have used tee ;)
<delire> [v2hja]  (in a few channels here)
<[v2hja] > delire, .... it is zero
<delire> [v2hja]  ok
<Seveas> ChrisCF, just make it a hudred
<delire> [v2hja]  check the size of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2
<Razor-X> davix: try recovery mode
<ChrisCF> That page updated
<davix> what's recovery mode?
<[v2hja] > delire, zero also
<Razor-X> that way, during bootup, keep pinging it, to see the daemon that is causin the trouble
<Razor-X> it's in the GRUB boot menu, hit Esc at startup, if i'm not mistaken
<unixscan> greetings from Barcelona
<delire> [v2hja]  ok now 'rm -f /usr/lib/libGL.so && ln -s /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2 /usr/lib/libGL.so'
<[v2hja] > done
<[v2hja] > i guess
<davix> erm ok brb
<ChrisCF> Perhaps I should have given e2fsck -q
<delire> [v2hja]  try restarting X
<[v2hja] > k
<Efwis> quick question, what is Getty?? I have 5 instances of it running but i don't even know what its for
<[v2hja] > brb ^^
<synd> thenuke: anyone have an idea as to making gdesklets transparent?
<synd> oops
<ChrisCF> since all the things it had to output are mixed in nicely
<ChrisCF> Efwis: It's the thinngs running on your 6 consoles with nothing logged in
<Seveas> Efwis, it's for your virtual terminals
<synd> anyone have an idea as to making gdesklets transparent? *
<Efwis> thank you
<SuperQ> any kernel hackers around?  I'm getting kernel panics every other day on a box that was running fine prior to the last kernel security update
<_kevin> how to un-install or remove a file/program that you installed by compiling and doing ./configure make and make instakk
<_kevin> install*
<Fabian> pfp, you won't tell me?
<delire> SuperQ: probably filesystem related. usually is. /dev/console in the output?
<Seveas> SuperQ, make a good bugreport and file it on the bugzilla
<[v2hja] > dang
<[v2hja] > 326 FPS
<[v2hja] > delire,
<SuperQ> delire: I dunno
<delire> [v2hja] : hmm
<SuperQ> delire: cpu 0: machine check exception: 7 bank 4 : b4002000ed080a13
<delire> [v2hja] : could be better ;)
<SuperQ> Kernel panic - not syncing : uncorrected machine check
<SuperQ> (x86-64)
<Seveas> SuperQ, ehm
<[v2hja] > i is still the same
<Seveas> SuperQ, run memtest!
<[v2hja] > and opengl is mesa 3d
<delire> SuperQ fsck knows ;)
<SuperQ> Seveas: shit
<pfp> Fabian: heh, i thought you were joking, sorry :) type '/me does stuff'
<SuperQ> Seveas: it's ECC ram
<SuperQ> this shouldn't be happening
<[v2hja] > delire, ----- no change
<delire> [v2hja] : well, all i can suggest is doing it all the way i did it. that was my attempt to fix the broken and/or uncreated symlinks using the xorg-fglrx ubuntu package install.
<ChrisCF> Seveas: Have a gander at the updated "backtrace" page, and I'll get something to drink
* ChrisCF eeps at the underscore count
<delire> [v2hja] : this would mean purging the xorg-fglrx package then downloading the driver rpm package from the ati.com site and compiling the module yourself.
<Seveas> ChrisCF, than you'll have to give me the url again :)
<chris____> hi room.  i eventually got ubuntu installed on this pc.  now...  how can I configure grub to default to booting ubuntu quickly?
<SuperQ> Seveas: still think I should file a bug report?
<ChrisCF> Seveas: http://www.xpns.co.uk/wiki/index.php/Backtrace
<[v2hja] > delire, ...... ssh ?
<Fabian> pfp, I know! I WAS joking, because you said, you're trying hard, to look cool, I thought, I'd admire you a bit
<delire> [v2hja] : i do it the "ati way" yet people around here recommend otherwise for some reason, don't know why.
<Fabian> ;)
<delire> [v2hja] : sure but you better be quick
<delire> [v2hja] : msg me details
<[v2hja] > but i have messed with that xorg.cfg thingie
<delire> [v2hja] : your xorg.conf is fine
<melrosemrm> HEY Sevas, I dowloaded a driver that is supposed to be for my wireless card but for Red Hat, would it work with Ubuntu?
* jfk303 :)
<gge> :(
<ChrisCF> ):)
<ChrisCF> (ambivalent)
<gge> \ _ /
<chris____> anyone?  how do I configure grub?
<pfp> Fabian: heh, thanks ;) don't overdo it, otherwise his bloated ego ends up using /me constantly
<HappyFool> chris____: look at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<chris____> HappyFool: thanks.  is there a gui interface that edits that file?
<HappyFool> chris____: i don't know. what do you want to do?
<chris____> HappyFool: also, after editing it, do I need to run anything, like running lilo after editing lilo.conf?
<linux_geek> chris____: read menu.lst file its simple to edit
<melrosemrm> Hey Sevas you there? Does anyone know if a wireless card driver for redhat would work with Ubuntu?
<HappyFool> chris____: no, nothing to run like lilo
<linux_geek> no chris____
<chris____> HappyFool: I want to set it up so that it doesn't show a menu unless the user hits a key
<HappyFool> chris____: try 'info grub' for documentation
<chris____> HappyFool: I tried 'info grub' but it shows the same as 'man grub'.
<chris____> HappyFool: looks like the grub info pages aren't installed by default?
<HappyFool> hm. let me look...
<HappyFool> chris____: yeah, you're right, info pages are in grub-doc
<linux_geek> chris____: use hiddenmenu in menu.lst
<chris____> linux_geek: thanks.  I'll try that...
<melrosemrm> Does anyone know if a wireless card driver for redhat would work with Ubuntu?
<linux_geek> anytime chris____
<chris____> linux_geek: it's the default in fedora core and I quite like it.
<chris____> I don't want the user to be confused by the menu.
<linux_geek> yaa fedora menu looks nice
<delire> melrosemrm: yes it should. use 'alien' to convert it to a deb and use dpkg -i to install it.
<dooglus> the ubuntu menu isn't graphical like the fedora one, either.
<HappyFool> chris____: i think it's the default in ubuntu if ubuntu's the only OS installed (could be wrong)
<dooglus> HappyFool: I'm not brave enough to make ubuntu the only OS
<_kevin> how to un-install or remove a file/program that you installed by compiling and doing ./configure make and make install
<HappyFool> dooglus: fair enough. but it makes sense to have the menu by default when there is another os to boot
<kl365> after installation i get the following error on boot: pivot_root: no such file or directory
<dooglus> HappyFool: maybe.
<kl365> then /sbin/init: 428: cannot open dev/console: no such file
<kl365> Kernel panic not syncing: attempted to kill init!
<dooglus> wish me luck with the reboot - hopefully I'll be back soon!  :)
<bleck> hey, anyone had problems where startx is missing?  All the sudden, rebooted, no X... startx not located in /usr/X11R6/bin either... =( any suggestions?
<delire> melrosemrm: no need to msg me. apt-get install alien
<delire> [v2hja] : jesus xrist. how boring.
<delire> [v2hja] : just the 'fglrx' driver. don't delete the other one! ;)
<delire> [v2hja] : ok so just to confirm 'dpkg -P xorg-driver-fglrx' doesn't work
<bleck> kind of odd, first time my nvidia module couldn't be found, so i checked synaptic and nvidia-glx was unisntalled... so i installed again, then no x server
<delire> [v2hja] : .. that command exactly.
<delire> [v2hja] : if it does find the package but can't uninstall it try dpkg -P --force-all xorg-driver-fglrx
<Veinor> I'm having a problem with installation
<ChrisCF> Seveas: looked?
<Veinor> It says it's 'Testing Network repository...' and has been doing so for the past 10 minutes or so
<HappyFool> Veinor: how are you doing the install? From CD?
<Veinor> Yep, from an ISO image
<HappyFool> Veinor: try unplugging your network connection, and rebooting?
<Veinor> Currently it's not connected, actually
<HappyFool> hrm
<Veinor> Does it need to be?
<HappyFool> no, i installed entirely offline
<[v2hja] > delire,
<HappyFool> what some of network hardware does it have?
<linux_geek> Veinor: use advanced mode of installation , default mode scans for internet connection to get updates
<[v2hja] > can you see me now in private ?
<Veinor> Ah.
<linux_geek> Veinor: select "expert" while installing
<Veinor> Hmm...
<Veinor> doing an expert install
<gamemastax`> can anyone help me get my touchpad working?
<gamemastax`> and my wireless?
<synd> gamemastax`: need details
<gamemastax`> I have a compaq presario r3000
<gamemastax`> um let me get the make
<gamemastax`> broadcom wireless
<ubun> Anybody has a SBLive! under Ubuntu?
<synd> gamemastax`: youll need ndiswrapper for a broadcom
<gge> compaq? what blend?
<_kevin> how to un-install or remove a file/program that you installed by compiling and doing ./configure make and make install
<gamemastax`> i have ndiswrapper
<gamemastax`> i have it installed
<gamemastax`> i have the driver
<mjr> ubun, yes, works fine
<HappyFool> _kevin: if you're lucky there's a 'make uninstall'
<gamemastax`> it can SEE the wireless networks with wifi-radar, however, can't connect to them
<gge> ...
<HappyFool> _kevin: otherwise, you'll have to do it by finding the files it installed and removing them yourself
<_kevin> there is no other way to un-intsall somethig in linux
<_kevin> that is very bad if linux plans to step ahead of windows
<HappyFool> _kevin: by default the app will be in /usr/local somewhere, so its files shouldn't be hard to find
<HappyFool> _kevin: that is a strawman argument. if you are that level of user, you should use apt-get or synaptic
<HappyFool> _kevin: ./configure + make are for expert level users
<dfear> hi folks - having problems with lvm2 volgroup - output from pvscan says:   Couldn't find device with uuid 'QtiVj8-vb5m-0yoi-w2js-ucMc-2rPU-eJ7zJJ'.        PV unknown device   VG vgRoot   lvm2 [37.27 GB / 37.27 GB free]    - anyone know how to remove the unknown device from the volgroup?
<_kevin> that is the main way to install something you download
<_kevin> apt-get doesn't have everything
<gamemastax`> someone help me get my wireless working >.<
<ubun> mjr, Ubuntu detect it automatically?
<mjr> ubun, yes
<gamemastax`> Please?
<lisa_> is it possible to get ubuntu to show something pretty while it boots, rather than all that geeky text?
<gamemastax`> lisa_: GIVE INTO THE GEEK
<lisa_> gamemastax`: oh, I have done.  but I would rather not see him all the time
<gamemastax`> :o
<delire> have a couple of estonian friends
<gamemastax`> that's not healthy lisa
<HappyFool> lisa_: other distro's (e.g., SuSE) do it, so it's obviously possible. i don't think it'll be too easy in current ubuntu though
<delire> sorry, was for pm
<sam2> if you run linux and hang out on irc you're already geeky enough not to care
<transgress> i feel so gipped... i bought a taper to guage my ears up another size... and the taper just slide right through... didn't even have to use it...
<jaysinn> sam2, true
<lisa_> HappyFool: I've seen some distros show a happy pretty screen unless any step of the boot process takes too long, at which point it switches to geek-mode.  when the boot process continues, it goes back to the pretty screen
<transgress> i guess i'll guage them to zeros like tomorrow so i at least feel as if i accomplished something
<lisa_> thing is, I'm not really lisa, I'm dooglus.  I'm geeky enough not to care, but she isn't...
<microhaxo> yawn
<gamemastax`> lol
<foodcoman> bergeek's in the house!
<[v2hja] > delire,
<gamemastax`> !seen dooglus
<ubotu> dooglus <~chris@user-7773.lns3-c7.dsl.pol.co.uk> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu, 22m 42s ago, saying: 'wish me luck with the reboot - hopefully I'll be back soon!  :)'.
<microhaxo> what it is yo..
<microhaxo> guys, im having problems installing AMERICAS ARMY for linux
<microhaxo> it keeps saying that the md5 checkism is off
<microhaxo> ?
<gamemastax`> micro...
<gamemastax`> lol
<microhaxo> i have downloaded the game like 4 times
<gamemastax`> what's your AA name
<gamemastax`> and honorlevel
<gamemastax`> I can't help your problem but i can play with you ^^
<microhaxo> It was microhaxo, but i was banned for having a conspicues name..
<microhaxo> honor was 41
<foodcoman> Broken if it says checkism and not checksum    =)
<jaysinn> Does anyone have a question?
<microhaxo> lol
<microhaxo> you know what i mean
* Efwis  brb, need to reboot Gnome
<delire> odd
<foodcoman> Yeah.
<sam2> all in all, i gotta say this ubuntu is pretty nice
<delire> sure is
<microhaxo> yea
<microhaxo> it kicks ass
<signius> WHat am i wearing is your starter question for 10 points
<foodcoman> What is the link to America's Army?
<delire> sam2 down OSX down win32!
<[v2hja] > delire,
<microhaxo> oh the direct?
<gamemastax`> http://www.americasarmy.com
<microhaxo> http://files.filefront.com/AA_SF_Linux_v23_Full_Install/;3813135;;/fileinfo.html
<microhaxo> that comes up bad every time
<microhaxo> so im dl from a diff source
<microhaxo> at 256 kb/s cap :|
<gamemastax`> i use fileplanet
<microhaxo> 38%
<gamemastax`> i have an account there
<microhaxo> fileplanet dont have 2.3 fill
<microhaxo> find it
<microhaxo> lol
<sam2> so far
<foodcoman> AA purchase product?
<foodcoman> Demo?
<gamemastax`> wtf, aa costs money?
<gamemastax`> no
<delire> no, AA is a recreuitment game, they want to cover all demographics, poor or otherwise
<seth_k> don't waste your time dl'ing america's army right now
<jaysinn> foodcoman, what the fuck are you guys talking about?
<hajiki> Hi, I keep trying to compile mplayer-pluging for firefox. I already isntalld mozilla-firefox-dev, but the compilation keeps complaining about a misiiing mozilla-plugin interface. any help?
<seth_k> you can't play on official servers
<seth_k> until aa 2.4 is released
<microhaxo> lmao, then all i need is a patch
<microhaxo> Ok
<microhaxo> what is a GOOD FREE linux game then
<microhaxo> lmao
<seth_k> nope, you can't patch 2.3 -> 2.4
<microhaxo> bah
<seth_k> yo'ull have to dload the whole thing
<foodcoman> jaysinn: Americas Army Game
<seth_k> cause the engine changes :(
<microhaxo> err
<jaysinn> cool
<microhaxo> so
<microhaxo> i can do training
<microhaxo> :D
<microhaxo> cant it?
<microhaxo> i?
<seth_k> yep!
<sam2> delire, i think winXP is pretty good, and what ive seen and heard of OSX it seems all right too
<microhaxo> yay
<seth_k> you could do the training
<refuze2looze> why when i copy stuff it disappears from my clipboard?>
<seth_k> but you'd have to download another 700 MB in a couple weeks...
<microhaxo> im 7mbit down im fine :D
<sam2> wouldnt they especially want the poor to play it so they can send them to war
<hajiki> microhaxo, enemy territory is a free game based on the return to castle wolfenstein engine. enemy-territory.com
<[v2hja] > delire,
<hajiki> i think thats quake3, and its free
<microhaxo> i was a beta tester for that game
<microhaxo> lol
<delire> sam2 xp is a toy OS. OSX is crippled UNIX
<Fabian> i'm off! cu tomorrow or so.....
<Nightcr8wl3r> is it free hajiki
<microhaxo> cool, any others?
<delire> [v2hja]  so 900 now?
<hajiki> Nightcr8wl3r, yeah its free, but its online only
<hajiki> Nightcr8wl3r, It's free and open source
<seth_k> enemy territory rocks
<seth_k> I like Vendetta, but not free
<hajiki> I like battlefield 2 demo =p
<microhaxo> for linux?!
<ztonzy> delire, evening
<microhaxo> bf2 demo is for linux TOO!!>>!?!?
<Nightcr8wl3r> hajiki - thanks..I will take a look at it
<seth_k> microhaxo, here's the uberlist of games: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5153
<microhaxo> lol
<microhaxo> cool
<mindmedic> Stop the tank! Use grenedes, use panzerfausts!
<sam2> delire, XP does everything most people need in an easy way that works
<socomm> sam2: Ha!
<Veinor> Hi, I'm still working on the installation...
<delire> sam2 hehe it's mostly borken. people are just used to the m$ take on "just works"
<Veinor> And I was told to use expert mode to avoid trying to connect to the network repositories...
<decaf> Veinor: so?
<Gabriel> Is there a utility that allow me to view all computers in a Apple network (mac os x computers) ?
<Veinor> And I'm wondering what option I should set to avoid doing this
<microhaxo> hey wit
<microhaxo> so battlefield 2 isnt for linux :|
<decaf> Veinor: you just start with typing 'expert' at boot prompt
#ubuntu 2005-06-23
(Bisclaveret/#ubuntu) i'm using ubuntu 4.10 warty currently. the other thing is that my backup for win2kpro i have, i found out i didn't do right, and forgot to make it bootable as well. nice way to figure that out when your sister's boyfriend starts playing with the circuitbreakers and shuts power to the computer when your defragging :p
(pfp/#ubuntu) exactly, once you get past that dev= phase and the frustration from the fact that -scanbus doesn't work...
(synd/#ubuntu) LinuxJones: i installed gdesklets-data too
(Bisclaveret/#ubuntu) heh
<cthulfuego> pfp: Well, dev=/dev/hdc it is, then.
<pestilence> pfp: why doesn't -scanbus work?
<ChrisCF> Anyone know a decent DVD recording tool that doesn't require me to find 5GB of free HD space before writing the disc?
<pestilence> pfp: i thought that even for atapi cdroms you could do something like cdrecord dev=ATAPI -scanbus
<pfp> wtf, since when has dev=/dev/hdc worked?
<pfp> pestilence: i didn't bother to find out, after i found k3b :)P
<pestilence> hehe
<pestilence> k3b is nice.
<ChrisCF> Anyone at all know of one?
<pestilence> ChrisCF: growisofs
<pfp> ChrisCF: btw, if you can afford the kde libs, k3b can burn on the fly
<concept10> Are any true type fonts in the repos?
<mcquaid> i thought latest baker could burn on the fly and supports bin/cue
<ChrisCF> pfp: If by that you mean "it doesn't need 5GB of HD space per disc", then I can probably afford the space
<pfp> ChrisCF: trust me ;)
* ChrisCF sees teh dependency list and cries
<cthulfuego> Well, k3b uses cdrecord.
<ChrisCF> well, this is kind of important
<pestilence> ChrisCF: are you trying to make a data dvd?
<ChrisCF> yes
<ChrisCF> I'm stuck on a 6.4GB HD
<pestilence> ChrisCF: definitely check out growisofs.
<Bisclaveret> um. that's odd
<ChrisCF> so writing 5GB image file is not really an option
<pfp> ChrisCF: of course you need a little more horsepower to skip the image creation phase, no matter what program you use
<Bisclaveret> i can't eject my cdrom drive with the eject button on the case
<mcquaid> i checked checked the latest cvs checkout of gnomebaker support on the fly and bin cue
<mcquaid> which is what hoary uses
<pestilence> ChrisCF: growisofs doesn't require any extra space.
<mcquaid> er i just checked
<pestilence> Bisclaveret: that's because it's mounted.
<pestilence> Bisclaveret: right click on the icon on the desktop and click unmount or eject.
<ChrisCF> pfp: Will a Duron 850 and a 4x DVD recorder cut it?
<ChrisCF> (RAM+swap = 600MB)
<pfp> ChrisCF: i think so
<thechitowncubs> Is it possible to resize an NTFS partition?
<ChrisCF> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO1
<pestilence> thechitowncubs: yes.
<ChrisCF> More fucking ringtone adverts
<cthulfuego> ChrisCF: You can always burn at 2X.
<Bisclaveret> hrm. works
<Bisclaveret> actually, i typed eject in a terminal
* pfp hates ringtones too
<ChrisCF> cthulfuego: That'll do - it's not like I've got anything better to do for an hour :)
<pestilence> Bisclaveret: that works too
<Madeye> 0 */1 * * * every hour ?
<pfp> Madeye: yep
<pestilence> why the /1
<pestilence> * would work just fine.
<pfp> good point
<kangpeh> Hey guys ;)
<Madeye> pestilence,  0 * * * * == 0 */1 * * * ?
<thechitowncubs> Does the Installer have a NTFS resizer
<kangpeh> I got 2 powerful questions that I hope to find the answers to.
<pestilence> Madeye: yes.
<kangpeh> 1) How can I have different backgrounds on my virtual desktop?
<ChrisCF> Yuck.  All the text is so huge
<kangpeh> 2) You know when choosing a background, there is an image preview.  How can I have that image preview in the FireFox upload/file chooser dialog box?
<ChrisCF> Normally I have trouble with small text, but this is just *too* big
<cthulfuego> kangpeh: 1) With a little script and xsetroot.
<Bisclaveret> i'm assuming K3B won't work on ubuntu :/
<Seveas> 1) Not
<seth_k> kangpeh: or switch to KDE :D
<Seveas> Bisclaveret, it will
<ChrisCF> Bisclaveret: Why?
<pfp> ChrisCF: kcontrol allows you to tweak kde apps' fonts etc
<kangpeh> I can't use KDE... it's too slow :(
<^thehatsrule^> Bisclaveret: it can
<cthulfuego> Seveas: liar!
<Seveas> 2) neither
<kangpeh> My box is only AMD AthlonXP 2000; it can't handle KDE:(
<Seveas> cthulfuego, enlighten me :0
<seth_k> kangpeh: O_O
<Seveas> :)
<pestilence> bahahahahahaha
<Bisclaveret> Seveas: there's no sources for non-KDE 3.0, and theres no debian binaries or apt gets for anything beyond woody/sarge :/
<seth_k> kangpeh, I'm running Kubuntu on a 2000+ right now... I've run it on a 400MHz box!
<kangpeh> And I'm just too comfortable with Gnome O_O
<ChrisCF> pfp: Yes, but that means going and getting the rest of fucking KDE :P
<pestilence> kangpeh: kde runs ok on my celeron 300 mhz
<thechitowncubs> Does the Installer have a NTFS resizer
<kangpeh> seth_k:  O_O
<cthulfuego> Seveas: You can rotate through a bunch of backgrounds in a directory via a bash script and xsetroot.
<kangpeh> seth_K:  why is it slow for me then T_T
<Seveas> Bisclaveret, k3b is in ubuntu
<ChrisCF> Why are there always so many Germans in the credits of KDE programs?
<seth_k> kangpeh... it's smoking fast
<kangpeh> seth_K:  but gnome is crazy fast :O
<Seveas> cthulfuego, read the question again please...
<kangpeh> when i click on firefox
<kangpeh> it pops up in an instant in gnome
<gahan> i've successfuly bind my multimedia keys but they dont work well. for ex. they cant run opera which is my default browser according to /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser or they wont skip tracks in xmms. they arent for use with xmms?!
<kangpeh> when i click on firefox in kde
<^thehatsrule^> lol ChrisCF :P
<kangpeh> it takes like 5-10 seconds
<seth_k> heh
<Seveas> he said: different backgrounds on differnet Virtual Desktops
<cthulfuego> Seveas: Stop confusing me with your logic!
<seth_k> no idea
<pfp> lol
<cthulfuego> Seveas: Write a handler that switches backgrounds when you switch desktops? ;-)
<cthulfuego> Seveas: He didn't ask for a _simple_ solution ;-)
<Seveas> grin :)
<pestilence> thechitowncubs: yes, it does
<cthulfuego> kangpeh: AN Athlon2000+ runs kd just fine, btw. Unless you have 128Mb ram.
<seth_k> haha, pwn
<ChrisCF> Where in k3b is the "don't whore my HD space" option?
<Bisclaveret> seveas: where?
<pestilence> thechitowncubs: when you install you can change the size of ntfs partitions
<Seveas> ChrisCF, it's called aptitude uninstall k3b :)
<cthulfuego> ChrisCF: When you go to burn, there's an option to not make an iso first.
<transgress> ChrisCF: use on the fly
<bobbyd> hi, I have a weird situation. I added a group and added my user to it, but after logging out and in again, i dont see it when I type 'groups'. If i run 'sudo groups rob' I can see it. Anyone know what's going on here?
<Seveas> Bisclaveret, simply apt-get install k3b
<transgress> yeah that not to make an iso first is on the fly i believe
<ChrisCF> lol, lol, and fucking lol :)
<Bisclaveret> Reading Package Lists... Done
<Bisclaveret> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<Bisclaveret> E: Couldn't find package k3b
<kangpeh> :(
<Seveas> Bisclaveret, enable network downloads...
<kangpeh> what do you guys use
<kangpeh> Gnome or KDE
<Seveas> Gnome
<^thehatsrule^> i use fluxbox
<^thehatsrule^> :P
<Seveas> and sometimes XFCE
<^thehatsrule^> faster than all :P
<cthulfuego> kangpeh: That's not relevant to your issue.
<transgress> this is #ubuntu... so it's going to be overwhelmingly gnome in here
* ^thehatsrule^ <3
<kangpeh> is KDE better than Gnome, please explain what multimedial/looks benefits/ USE/features i will get
<kangpeh> to using KDE, please
<transgress> but if you go to #kubuntu it'll be different
<kangpeh> because for me hte most important is ease of use, good looks, benefits, features, etc...
<transgress> kangpeh: it's a matter of taste
<Seveas> kangpeh, it's mainly a matter of taste
<^thehatsrule^> kangpeh, just look on the net for lists of them
<^thehatsrule^> really
<cthulfuego> kangpeh: You'll get the option of puttubng didfferent backgrounds on different virtual desktops.
<kangpeh> o_o
<pfp> kangpeh: kde is good if you want to tune, tweak and knob around
<[FiDO] > gnome is simple but gets the job done
<transgress> gnome... simple?  HA!
<^thehatsrule^> nah, gnome has a lot of features too
<kangpeh> i am likin gnome though
<transgress> blackbox is simple... or better... ion
<kangpeh> my gnome desktop looks exactly like macOSx lol
<[FiDO] > simple looking I meant
<^thehatsrule^> kde is more eye-candy than anything
<gahan> i've successfuly bind my multimedia keys in GNOME but they dont work well. for ex, i cant run opera which is my default browser according to /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser or i cant skip tracks in xmms; bindings for next/prev song arent for use with xmms?
<transgress> eh probably not exactly... kde can do the cool toolbar at the top of the screen thing like OSX... i don't recall gnome being able to do that
<Bisclaveret> seveas: how do you do that?
<Seveas> bisclaveret: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Seveas> bisclaveret: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Bisclaveret> i enabled all the repositories once from that beginners guide, and then had a bunch of people tell me 90% of them were unneeded and then they broke me. heh
<ChrisCF> ah, it uses growisofs
<[FiDO] > has anyone else found the marillat repositories haven't been working
<Seveas> Bisclaveret, eeek ubuntuguide
<Seveas> ubuntuguide is bad news
<Seveas> [FiDO] , yes, they are malfunctioning
<Seveas> and should not be used
<pfp> gnome vs. kde: http://bulbasaur.ton.tut.fi/echramath/misc/desktop_enviroments/
<DanielC> Hello. Is there a way to restart the internet connection without rebooting the whole computer? (Broadband-Cable, DHCP).
<[FiDO] > I'm going to remove them from my list I'm tired of getting the dumb warnings
<Seveas> DanielC, ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0
<tombraun> Or /etc/init.d/networks restart
<DanielC> Seveas: Thanks!
<TokenBad> hello...I am using pureftpd on here and want to allow people to upload files to the dir..but they can only download..and tried to find the pure-ftp.conf file without luck..any help?
<tombraun> Does anyone here have any experience with the 'devilspie' utility?
<Seveas> tombraun, that is: invoke-rc.d networking restart
<Seveas> TokenBad, dpkg -L pureftpd
<tombraun> Seveas: STrange, works for me the other way as well.
<Seveas> tombraun, of course it does :)
<Seveas> but invoke-rc.d is the prferred way
<TokenBad> Seveas, what does that do?
<tombraun> Seveas: I'm still very new to ubuntu (and debian), so I don't know all the preferred ways...  :-)
<Seveas> TokenBad, merely call /etc/init.d/networking but invoke-rc.d is a guaranteed stable interface whereas the internals might change
<tombraun> devislpie, anyone? It gives me a weird error message, and I was wondering if someone could help.
<mcquaid> anyone know of a gnome panel applet to show drive space similar to the xfce panel plugin?
<TokenBad> ok it pulled stuff up on pure-ftpd
<TokenBad> but doesn't show the conf file
<mcquaid> i really like that feature, and was hoping there is something similar
<Efwis> pfp, that is an apt description of the two desktops :) eye candy or utilization which is more important
<Seveas> TokenBad, /etc/pureftpd.conf oslt
<TokenBad> its not there
<Seveas> TokenBad, /etc/pure-ftpd.conf oslt
<Seveas> or maybe it's all in /etc/defaults/pureftpd and the initscript
<Seveas> read the docs in /usr/share/doc/pureftpd or the pureftpd manpage...
* Efwis later all, gotta finsih dinner
<ubun> Anybody use Ubuntu for music production?
<ubun> What is the best distro for that?
<ninwa> Mac OS X
<ninwa> :P
<kvidell> lol
<lydon> can anyone tell me how I can set my wireless card to be automatically enabled on boot?  right now I have to activate it everytime I reboot
<karlos> i use ubuntu for music production
<ninwa> lydon are you using ndiswrapper?
<lydon> ninwa: I'm not sure?  probably not.
<karlos> re: music production I think it's starting to get there
<bobbyd> please, does anyone have any ideas, I'm completely at a loss to understand what's going on
<ninwa> Oh, if you arn't sure then no. No big deal. I don't know exactly, but I think you need to add a line to your Aliases in /etc/modeprob.d/ - someone PLEASE correct me if I'm wrong.
<ninwa> modprobe*
<anto9us> ubun: I've played about with soundtracker in ubuntu, it's quite good
<ninwa> I like audacity, but I havn't done much with it and I'm not an audiophile.
<ninwa> It seems capable.
<lydon> ahh......... very good work ninwa
<lydon> thank you
<ninwa> Rock on lydon :)
<TokenBad> Seveas, any idea why ftp users might not be able to upload files to the ftp?
<ninwa> Woohoo update on Gaim today in the ubuntu repositories! We get 1.1.4 now boys!
<ninwa> </sarcasm> :p
<synd> oo the ubuntu cds are nice lookin
<ninwa> Realy? I ordered some two days ago, still waitin on em
<^thehatsrule^> ya they are eh synd--
<synd> i ordered some 3 months ago :/
<synd> i got 20, 15 x86, 5 ppc
<cut0ff> Hi all
<synd> uhh im booting into the ubuntu live cd in PPC, and the screen is split in half down the middle
<synd> anyone experience this?
<kvidell> .............
<kvidell> when'd THAT get turned on
* kvidell wanders off to shower then read the bx docs
<deviant> is there any wauy i can set up ICS on my pc, without having Firestarter run all the time ?
<deviant> *way
<Burnninator> Anyone know how to get an orinoco based wireless card working?
<Burnninator> cardctl ident sees it
<synd> Burnninator: make sure youre eth0 internal nic is deactivated
<transgress> man i've come to a conclusion
<transgress> i can A) have a job
<Burnninator> how do i go about that? I pulled the ethernet card out of the pcmcia slot
<transgress> or B) have a girlfriend
<Burnninator> the only one in there is the 2wire wireless card
<transgress> i can't do both
* cthulfuego beeps
<karlos_> so who does use buntu for music then
<karlos_> anyone?
<Burnninator> synd, what do i use to configure the wireless card
<Burnninator> ?
<synd> karlos_: xmms, rhythmbox
<transgress> it's like... before i was going out with this last girlfriend... was doing awesome at work... got her... started lagging behind... broke up last night... already pretty much cleared up my work for today... and i've only been working for an hour
<synd> karlos_: beep media player.. a few others.
<cthulfuego> deviant: Yes, it's a matter of one single iptables rule and a sysctl.conf entry.
<karlos_> what about making music?
<anto9us> karlos_: soundtracker
<anto9us> I've used it, it's great
<Burnninator> if i type iwconfig, all it says is "no wireless extensions" next to lo, wlan0, and sit0
<karlos_> cool just been getting into sountrascker
<karlos_> got rose garden sorted now
<deviant> cthulfuego: could you be more explicit pls. (i`m newbie)
<cthulfuego> deviant: Which device is your internet link?
<deviant> eth0 using pppoe connection
<cthulfuego> deviant: So ppp0
<deviant> so i have eth0, eth1 , loopback and ppp0
<ChrisCF> Grr.  Steven Seagull film on the telly
<cthulfuego> deviant: Ok, as root: echo -e "#!/bin/sh\n/sbin/iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE" > /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/0masq; chmod 755 /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/0masq
<ChrisCF> Seagull as in everywhere he goes he leaves a trail of shit behind him
<deviant> holly shit ....
<deviant> cthulfuego: hold on ..i want to understand why i am doing all that stuff ..
<cthulfuego> deviant: You *did* want a simple wau
<synd> anyone have video problems with the LiveCD in ubuntu?
<synd> my screen is split in half
<synd> and the image is mirrored
<cthulfuego> deviant: That creates an executable script which will be run when pppoe connects. The script adds a firewall rule which masquerades outgoing traffic (ICS, basically).
<deviant> cthulfuego: and the firewall rules is what ?
<DarkWolf> While installing, I got an error, which i thought was... rather.. strange... It said i had burnt the CD with too high speed, and i should try to burn it at a lower speed, is 12x too much then?
<cthulfuego> deviant: The firewall rule is "-t nat -A POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE"
<cthulfuego> deviant: Oh, shit. Error!@
<synd> wtf!
<cthulfuego> deviant: Ok, as root: echo -e "#!/bin/sh\n/sbin/iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE" > /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/0masq; chmod 755 /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/0masq
<ChrisCF> WTF?
<deviant> cthulfuego: where can i find a good tutorial about pppoe connection, iptables and  maquerading. i need to understand all this
<cthulfuego> deviant: Forgot the '-o ppp0'
<Burnninator> im reading instructions from the ubuntu wiki, and it says
<Burnninator> To see if your card is working goto Computer->System Configuration->Networking
<ChrisCF> There's such an error as "you burned this CD too quickly"?
<cthulfuego> deviant: /usr/share/doc/iptables/html
<microhaxo> guys i need major HELP installing WINE!
<Burnninator> but i don't see System configuration under Computer
<ChrisCF> how does the speed at which you burn a CD affect the data you burn/
<DarkWolf> i have NO idea... but that's what it says.. right here..
<anto9us> Burnninator: it's System | Administration | Networking
<Burnninator> thanks
<DarkWolf> "Couldn't retrieve libreadline4. This may be due to a network problem or a bad CD, depending on your installation method. If you are installing from a CD-R or CD-RW, burning the CD at a lower speed may help."
<cthulfuego> deviant: And in addition to that script you need to have a line that says net.ipv4.ip_forward=1  in /etc/sysctl.conf to let the kernel know it should route packets.
<deviant> cthulfuego: where can i find the iptable file? i wanna take a look at it
<DarkWolf> i've tried to format HD again, and restart, but same error... and it's a compleatly new CD, from a compleatly new download, today, from Ubuntu's own page...
<deviant> cthulfuego: with what aplication can i edit iptables?
<Burnninator> alright, under network settings, it doesn't list my wireless card
<Burnninator> any suggestions?
<DarkWolf> installed drivers for it?
<deviant> lol
<Koaesica> at documentation page, can I view all howtos or tutorials?
<thenuke> deviant: I am pretty sure that you want to install firestarter
<nalioth> deviant: try this http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/05/09/1846213&tid=78&tid=130
<deviant> thenuke: now i`m using it. but i`m not confortable with it runing all the time
<thenuke> is that not just a frontend?
<nalioth> deviant: that newsforge article goes over serveral iptables manglers
<deviant> thenuke: from what i`ve understood, yes, it is.
<deviant> nalioth: thank you
<thenuke> deviant: yeah, it should not be hangin' around then. But check that url what nalioth gave
<moparfan90> hello
<uman> y0
<moparfan90> anyone have cedega installed on there computer
<deviant> thenuke: i`m workin` on it :)
<uman> Google is down
<uman> how the fuck could google
<uman> be down
<deviant> thenuke: but 1st i need to understand how iptable and masquerading works
<moparfan90> no its not
<uman> it is here
<thenuke> deviant: google for that
<deviant> is workin fine from here
<uman> lucky
<uman> I have to use MSN search
<thenuke> and you really do not need to know that to use some front-ends..
<deviant> thenuke: i`m curently reading /usr/share/doc/iptables/html/NAT-HOWTO-4.html#ss4.1
<Zodiac> Sup dawgs
<thenuke> if you figure out how iptables work, you should not use front-ends
<thenuke> because it is not that complicated
<deviant> thenuke: i know. but i`m a newbie. i don`t have any experience on linux
<Zodiac> Guys I have totem and I can play DVDs.... but
<thenuke> yup. iptables is not linux :)
<Zodiac> It is really choppy and weird
<Zodiac> what is the dilly-O
<Zodiac> ??
<nalioth> Zodiac: have you enabled DMA?
<djm62> it's snoop dogg's web browser
<Zodiac> DMA?
<Zodiac> I think there is some code I have to add to some file
<Zodiac> I remember someone telling me that, but I didnt think I needed it at first
<synd> Zodiac: sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
<cthulfuego> !dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. A method of transferring data from one memory area to another without having to go through the central processing unit. It makes your hard disks run faster :-)
<ubotu> cthulfuego: okay
<Zodiac> Okay I did it
<Zodiac> Now what? :)
<nalioth> Zodiac: now it should be less choppy
<synd> now it shouldnt be choppy
<synd> cant remember the cmd to add that to the boot process
<Zodiac> Excellent
<cthulfuego> synd: Just install hdparm and editing /etc/default/hdparm should do.
<Zodiac> I hope you are right :)
<jabra_> I am trying to figure out what module is needed for us robotics 2410 with kernel 2.6.10
<Zodiac> Another weird problem, sometimes when I right click on files on my desktop, it locks up
<ubun> Anybady knows what we select in the window: MULTIMEDIA SYSTEM SELECTOR?
<anto9us> ubun: I have ESD on mine
<Zodiac> Any ideas?
<caonex> anybody running a dhcp server?
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<ubun> A little confused having ALSA and not select ALSA, isn't it?
<HrdwrBoB> udhcpcd
<HrdwrBoB> er
<HrdwrBoB> udhcpd
<HrdwrBoB> ubun: only if you know what alsa is
<HrdwrBoB> and nto esd
<ubun> Almost all the cards suing the ALSA drivers...
<ubun> Almost all the cards use the ALSA drivers...
<jr0129> i have a question how would you install something that is .src.rpm at the end?
<HrdwrBoB> ubun: correct
<moparfan90> any one here have cedega installed on there computer?
<HrdwrBoB> jr0129: you would tell us what it is so we could direct you to a better source
<HrdwrBoB> moparfan90: yes
<ubun> jr, I have the same question
<jr0129> hrdwrbob: it is 3ddesktop-.02.8-1.src.rpm
<moparfan90> hrdwrbob: is it worth the money? and how much does it cost?
<ubun> Hrdwr, So Why not elect ALSA ?
<ubun> Hrdwr, So Why not select ALSA ?
<HrdwrBoB> moparfan90: $15US
<HrdwrBoB> for me, yes
<moparfan90> you play counter strike source
<HrdwrBoB> ubun: because esd provides multiple concurrent sounds
<HrdwrBoB> no I don't
<HrdwrBoB> however it should work perfectly
<moparfan90> any games
<HrdwrBoB> jr0129: just get 3ddesktop from synaptic
<jr0129> hrdwrbob: i search synaptic and it is not in there
<HrdwrBoB> I use it to play far cry, world of warcraft and warcraft 3
<misfitx7> has anyone installed on an ibook?
<nalioth> jr0129: have you enabled universe and multiverse?
<HrdwrBoB> jr0129: make sure you've added the universe repository
<jasoncohen> i'm trying to setup cron-apt to send email to my ISP's SMTP server using SSL/TLS. It worked fine w/o authentication but my ISP has recently changed its policies. I set smtp.comcast.net;username:password in /etc/exim4/passwd.client and I also setup exim4 to use smtp.comcast.net as the smarthost but i get connection timed out messages
<nalioth> misfitx7: yes
<HrdwrBoB> misfitx7: yes people have
<moparfan90> do they work better on linx then on windows?
<ubun> Than, what we select in the window: MULTIMEDIA SYSTEM SELECTOR?
<jasoncohen> any ideas?
<jr0129> hrdwrbob: i don't believe i have. Do you know what it is?
<HrdwrBoB> ubun: esd
<HrdwrBoB> jr0129: in the 'sections' area
* nekton is back (gone 03:11:19)
<HrdwrBoB> add 'universe'
<nalioth> jr0129: www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<HrdwrBoB> in addition to 'main'
<misfitx7> nalioth: how did you boot it? can you boot holding control on boot?
<nalioth> misfitx7: are you asking about the install CD? what mac are you using?
<HrdwrBoB> jasoncohen: maybe it's trying to connect on the secure SMTP port by default
<misfitx7> ibook 800
<fares> How can I set file associations? example: I want .avi files to play in VLC not totem.
<jasoncohen> HrdwrBoB, i want it to use SSL on port 465. I can't connect unless SSL is used. it won't send my login/pass in the clear obviously
<misfitx7> i mean, how do you boot it once its installed
<ubun> Hrd, OK. I couldnt understand the existence of others options
<fares> anyone? :)
<concept10> what do you guys use for password management
<seth_k> revelation
<concept10> seth_k, revelation for pwds?
<pinko> nothing except opera, for the web
<nalioth> misfitx7: it should have installed yaboot
<seth_k> indeed, concept 10
<seth_k> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&version=all&exact=1&keywords=revelation
<nalioth> concept10: my organic memory
<seth_k> I believe there is a newer version in backports
<seth_k> if not, let me know, and I'll backport it for you
<nalioth> backports cause system instability
<microhaxo> can someone tell me how to install java?
<concept10> nalioth, im getting old, memory is starting to fade. i cant even remember what distro im using
<nalioth> microhaxo: there is a good article on www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ on just that subject
<seth_k> nalioth, not if you don't backport libs
<nalioth> concept10: then the wood and charcoal/graphite and dead tree products will help
<moparfan90> does anyone here use cedega?
<HrdwrBoB> moparfan90: I already said that I did
<moparfan90> o.
<microhaxo> it dont work
<nalioth> seth_k: but how many n00bs are gonna enable bp, get the one thing they want,and then disable bp?
<seth_k> very true, nalioth
<moparfan90> i didnt see your name on the list i thought you left
<HrdwrBoB> there's something like 300 people in this channel
<jr0129> how would i end a process (by process name) using the terminal?
<HrdwrBoB> jr0129: killall programname
<concept10> have you guys heard of this site: http://klik.atekon.de/
<odie5533> Anyone here use Glade?
<nalioth> HrdwrBoB: and how many are at home asleep?
<HrdwrBoB> nalioth: a lot :)
<nomasteryoda|w> jr0129, if you know part of the program name, type
<jr0129> hrdwrbob: thank you
<nomasteryoda|w> ps ax | grep name
<ubun> Anybody uses the AGNULA distro?
<thechitowncubs> How reliable is the NTFS resizing?
<thechitowncubs> I don't want to ruin any data
<thechitowncubs> I'm installing linux on my sisters friends computer and I need to resize the NTFS partition
<DarkWolf> you ask this in a Linux channel thechitowncubs?
<HrdwrBoB> DarkWolf: it's on topic
<HrdwrBoB> thechitowncubs: I'm led to believe it's fine, though I haven't done it personally
<thechitowncubs> Yes, because I am installing linux
<moparfan90> good. linux is alot better then any other
<nomasteryoda|w> thechitowncubs, make sure you backup critical data/programs
<thechitowncubs> ok, i will
<concept10> thechitowncubs, make sure you back up important data.  Resizing is safe with backup
<DarkWolf> didn't say it wasen't.. but i'll stfu :)
<nomasteryoda|w> =)
<binbrain> fares: anybody answer your question?
<nalioth> thechitowncubs: i don't touch ntfs. <<<that is a period
<jr0129> what is the syntax for using xterm?
<thechitowncubs> I wouldn't either, but its my sitseters friend
<HrdwrBoB> jr0129: what do you mean
<nalioth> thechitowncubs: do your sis' friend a favor, and clean the filth off the machine
<nomasteryoda|w> when i try to upgrade the kernel using updates, I get an error about ndiswrapper.ko ... how do i update
<nomasteryoda|w> do i need to remove the ndiswrapper before it will install?
<jr0129> hrdwrbob: for setting up a keybinding to run a command from a terminal i believe you would type xterm and then the command correct or is the syntax wrong?
<ubun> Anybody uses the AGNULA distro?
<concept10> Is there anyway to access Ubuntu's hardware data base?
<HrdwrBoB> jr0129: I would recommend using gnome-terminal
<HrdwrBoB> but yeah
<cthulfuego> concept10: How do you mean?
<HrdwrBoB> jr0129: what you want is gnome-terminal -e command
<jr0129> hrdwrbob: what would be the line for that/
<jr0129> hrdwrbob: thank you once again
<concept10> cthulfuego, I want to see the information that Ubuntu has collected, is that accessible?
<cthulfuego> concept10: Ah, no idea.
<HrdwrBoB> jr0129: be aware though if you're starting a noninteractive program it could run and close the window straight away
<fares> binbrain no. no one answered my question
<HrdwrBoB> because that window will close when the program does
<D1> does anyone know if there is a ubuntu irc channel for laptops?
<odie5533> how do I include header files when compiling with gcc?
<cthulfuego> D1: You're on it.
<nalioth> D1: not that i know, whats your question?
<D1> oh ok.
<HrdwrBoB> odie5533: I think you need to either ask a different question, or choose a different channel
<cthulfuego> odie5533: You add #include "foo.h" statements to the source.
<D1> well, its more of a kernel question but I'm wondering what the status of the smart battery implementation is in the latest patch kernel.
<D1> its the only thing I can't get working in ubuntu or any other distro.
<HrdwrBoB> odie5533: sorry that came across badly, but if you're learning how to develop things, probably a channel based on that would be more appropriate
<nalioth> D1: that went over my head so high, i don't even know you asked a question....lol
<nomasteryoda|w> HrdwrBoB, is there a way to make the bluetooth mouse keep it's settings ... with screensaver activates, it disconnnects the mouse
<HrdwrBoB> nomasteryoda|w: that would be irritating I imagine
<jr0129> hrdwrbob: what is the command for ending a process by it's process name
<misfit-toy> D1, smart battery works fine here
<D1> anyone know any news about smart battery support in the kernel?
<D1> what kernel version?
<cthulfuego> D1: Never heard of it, sorry.
<HrdwrBoB> jr0129: killall processname
<jabra_> can anyone help me install a wireless card, I think it uses prism
<jabra_> u.s. robotics 2410
<synd> jabra_: my us robotics worked right out of the box
<synd> jabra_: but im not sure what the model number is. it was a PCMCIA car
<synd> d
<jabra_> ya
<jabra_> I dunno
<D1> misfit-toy: what kernel version are you running?
<jabra_> kernel 2.6.10
<jabra_> synd: ya I am not sure if it is prism orinoco or what
<jr0129> hrdwrbob: by any chance i have one more question and that is pertaining to configuring apm into my kernel so that i have power management on my computer i run apm and it says the support isn't built into the kernel
<HrdwrBoB> jr0129: ACPI is enabled by default and is better than apm in almost every way
<HrdwrBoB> which is why apm isn't in your kernel
<jr0129> hrdwrbob: ok thank you
<jr0129> hrdwrbob: how do i configure the setting in it?
<HrdwrBoB> what do you want to change
<jr0129> hrdwrbob: when my computer goes to stand by and such like that i want to see what the times are on that
<tberman> i have installed the langpack-base-th, and i run an app with LANG="th_TH.UTF-8", but the gtk+ stock buttons stay normal, do i have to change anything?
<jonerling> how to install deb files?
<Randall> any one have ane ppc exeriance?
<Randall> any
<fares> jonerling: apt-get install <package name>
<cthulfuego> Randall: yep.
<moparfan90> anyon have very good software that you think is worth using for linux
<moparfan90> anyone**
<cthulfuego> moparfan90: 'vim'
<Randall> cthulfuego, I have a power mac 6500 and I can't get it to boot of the cd
<cthulfuego> Randall: Correct.
<jonerling> fares: i got the deb file on my desktop
<Randall> cthulfuego, so what do I do any suggestions?
<HrdwrBoB> jr0129: hrm I'm not sure
<cthulfuego> Randall: You're going to need either a floppy or a small MacOS partition with a small amount of free space.
<moparfan90> cthulfuego: whats VIM
<jr0129> hrdwrbob: do you know any way to control the power setting on the computer?
<concept10> Anyone here have laptop with P4 Speedstep?
<cthulfuego> Randall: The latter (MacOS install) is by far the easier option.
<Randall> ok
<HrdwrBoB> jr0129: you can change various things in /proc/
<moparfan90> cthulfuego: whats VIM
<Randall> cthulfuego, tried to install bootx is that right?
<cthulfuego> Randall: Yep.
<cthulfuego> Randall: But you will need to _keep_ MacOS on there to bootstrap via BootX each time.
<jr0129> hrdwrbob: where in /proc/ and also how do i see what the system recognizes my harddrive as for instance see if it is hda2 or whatever
<Epix> is there any good music recording/editing software for linux? opensource, of course :)
<HrdwrBoB> type 'dmesg' and it lists all the kernel messages
<cthulfuego> Randall: it's a bit of a PITA, but once it's working, it'll keep working :-)
<HrdwrBoB> you'll probably want dmesg|less
<Randall> cthulfuego, thats fine the only prob is I don't have internet or a cd burner for that mechine I have to burn files off my intel linux mechine and it thinks all the files a text
<cthulfuego> moparfan90: vim is an editor.
<moparfan90> how do you install limewire on ubuntu???
<moparfan90>  cthulfuego: for what
<Epix> moparfan90, you dont, pirate
<cthulfuego> Randall: aiyee.
<BROKEN_LADDER> ack..
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm trying to compile a plug-in for gaim and i get this error:
<BROKEN_LADDER> checking for glib-2.0 >= 2.4 gtk+-2.0 >= 2.4 gaim >= 1.0... Package gaim was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<cthulfuego> Randall: if you download .hqx files, you can burn them and then use stuffit expander.
<moparfan90>  Epix: moparfan90, you dont, pirate// what! how do you install limewire on ubuntu??
<cthulfuego> moparfan90: I thought you wanted _good_ software?
<Randall> cthulfuego, ok that sounds like a plan will try
<Randall> cthulfuego, thanks for all the help
<HrdwrBoB> Epix: yes, there is one, it has heaps of features and its name escapes me for a minute
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER: you will need the gaim-dev package
<cthulfuego> Randall: Good luck :-)
<moparfan90> i do. what do you mean?
<cthulfuego> moparfan90: last I checked limewire was crap software.
<moparfan90> ok. whats a good p2p software hen fo linux
<jr0129> how do i view my partitions?
<cthulfuego> jr0129: fdisk -l
<dockane> ping
<cthulfuego> moparfan90: bittorrent works fine
<uc50ic4more> moparfan90 - GTK-Gnutella, IIRC, is in one of the repositories
<BROKEN_LADDER> HrdwrBoB you're a genius.
<uc50ic4more> moparfan90, there is also a DirectConnect client in there somewhere too
<moparfan90> whats the link for bitorent?
<HrdwrBoB> I know
<moparfan90> uc50ic4more: in where
<cthulfuego> moparfan90: There is no link, it's installed by default.
<Quozl> help, gave a friend a 5.04 cd, she's installed it, now she wants to know how to connect to the internet via dialup modem 56k, where is this documented?
<moparfan90> o
<jr0129> cthulfuego: it doesn't show my internal harddrive it only shows my external the root system is on the internal though
<cthulfuego> Quozl: She can run pppconfig from a terminal.
<Randall> cthulfuego, your going to hate me its look like a mac os 7 and don't seem to have stuff it installed
<Epix> HrdwrBoB, remember it now :P?
<BROKEN_LADDER> now it's workin
<cthulfuego> Quozl: if she's got a winmodem though... you're in for PAIN.
<Quozl> cthulfuego: oh, so just like debian, eh?  kppp or gnome ppp available?
<cthulfuego> Randall: Ey? OS7 should be fine.
<moparfan90> how do you download with bittorent???
<cthulfuego> Quozl: I expect so... not sure, haven't used dialup since last year in Brazil <heh>
<Epix> HrdwrBoB, is it called jack?
<cthulfuego> moparfan90: What are you wanting to download?
<Quozl> cthulfuego: thanks.  will try suggesting that sequence.
<HrdwrBoB> Epix: JACK is a backend plugin thingo
<Randall> cthulfuego, I bunred the hqx file and still sees it as a text file
<moparfan90> anything. mostly music
<cthulfuego> Randall: Is stiffut expander installed?
<cthulfuego> Randall: Uh, stuffit even
<moparfan90> how do i search for stuff then d/l
<Randall> cthulfuego,  don't look like it
<cthulfuego> moparfan90: You can download music from music sites. if you're after copyrighted material, you're in the wrong channel.
<cthulfuego> Randall: Crud, then I fear you're stuck.
<moparfan90> ok. well how do i search for legal software with bittorent
<zyth> Randall, you will need stuffit expander from aladdin systems or whatever.
<Epix> HrdwrBoB, is it called rosegarden?
<cthulfuego> moparfan90: You search for legal misic via google and then make sure it has a torrent download.
<cthulfuego> zyth: That's not going to be useful.
<moparfan90> o
<zyth> cthulfuego, oh? my bad
<HrdwrBoB> Epix: there's many
<cthulfuego> zyth: You need 1) A net conenction. 2) OSX and 3) OS8.6 or higher.
<HrdwrBoB> Epix: ardour
<zyth> ohh.
<zyth> Erm yes.
<cthulfuego> zyth: Aladdin (now renamed) don't make life easy for old amc users.
<zyth> cthulfuego, well that sucks :(
<ubun> I cant run xmms I get the message:Sound server informational message:
<ubun> Error while initializing the sound driver:
<ubun> device: default can't be opened for playback (Device or resource busy)
<cthulfuego> zyth: I had to go and dig around for a jaz disk!!!! with an old backup.
<Randall> cthulfuego, thanks again
<ubun> What can I do?
<cthulfuego> Randall: np.
<cthulfuego> zyth: Oh, a 4) You need an older expander to expand the new download.
<cthulfuego> zyth: But 5) not too old, because the formats have changed.
<HillTop> Has Ubuntu started mailing the Hoary CD packages? I know it was a while after Warty released that it was mailed. Thanks
<seth_k> HillTop, if you got Warty CDs, you will be the last to get Hoary CDs
<seth_k> HillTop, people who didn't get Warty get Hoary first
<seth_k> HillTop, however I heard yesterday that some people who had Warty just received Hoary, so shouldn't be long :)
<thechitowncubs> I just got my cds :)
<thechitowncubs> and i've already given away a lot of em
<HrdwrBoB> mine have not arrived yet
<thechitowncubs> they should have a distribution center in the US
* cthulfuego has been burning 'em for friends for over a week
<HillTop> That is OK, I have folk who are interested but they can wait. :)   I installed Hoary but only after a few tried -- my downloads had errors.
<moparfan90> are there any p2p software out there for ubuntu other then bittorent
<mic_> yes limewire for one
<cthulfuego> moparfan90: Check the manual for 'apt-cache' and see the 'search' option.
<HillTop> Yes, my Warty s werer mailed from USA.
<yaaar> word
<moparfan90> how do you install limewire in ubunutu
<thechitowncubs> gtk-gnutella
<thechitowncubs> moparfan90: sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutela
<moparfan90> whats that mean
<thechitowncubs> sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella  **
<thechitowncubs> that is how you install it
<moparfan90> is that a virus
<HrdwrBoB> no
<HrdwrBoB> it's not
<moparfan90> it lie sh limewire.sh or something
<HrdwrBoB> it's a program that's functionally equivalent
<Guerin> moparfan90: don't bother with lamewire.
<mic_> it is the instruction to install gnutell
<J35U5> yeah i use gtk-gnutella. its awesome.
<thechitowncubs> yep, me too :)
<moparfan90> where do i type that? in konsole
<mic_> terminal moparfan
<moparfan90> what do i type exactly
<Randall> cthulfuego, last question I sware
<mic_> 	sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella     moparfan
<Randall> cthulfuego, whwat nic card would work out of the box with np
<moparfan90> it didn't work
<J35U5> moparfan90, you can get it with synaptic as well.
<yaaar> hrmf
<yaaar> stupid xchat
<yaaar> crashed when i changed fonts
<moparfan90> how...
<zyth> weird
<ironmc> anyone know how to play MP3's  with Ubuntu?
<Guerin> moparfan90: what didn't work about it?
<J35U5> open synaptic and search gtk gnutella
<zyth> ironmc, install xmms?
<J35U5> ironmc, xmms
<mic_> xmms player ironmc
<ironmc> xmms is for KDE??
<moparfan90> wheres synaptic .
<thechitowncubs> no...
<moparfan90> how do i open
<thechitowncubs> moparfan90: are you kidding?
<moparfan90> Guerin:: i dont kow i said cant find file
<thechitowncubs> System>Administration>Synaptic
<moparfan90> o. im a nOOb
<mic_> system,administartion  moparfan
<mic_> me too I've been using linux a week
<J35U5> ohh he needs to set it up to search univers
<moparfan90> ok. its open now hat
<tony> How can I reset my Gnome back to the default panel?
<moparfan90> what*
<thechitowncubs> I don't know how thats going to get done ;)
<tony> I'm refering to the Gnome panel with the Gnome logo...
<zyth> I need more eyecandy in my ubuntu, I have way too many free system resources.
<vinux> zyiro, hehe
<thechitowncubs> zyth: gDesklets :)
<vinux> zyth, hehe
<moparfan90> ok. its open noww hat
<thechitowncubs> search it mo
<thechitowncubs> use your brain
<mic_> don't make others do all the thinking
<moparfan90> hey. be nice
<Guerin> hey. be smart.
<zyth> gDesklets? is this like Konfabulator?
<moparfan90> what i it caled?
<thechitowncubs> zyth: ya, its a desklets daemon, works good.
<zyth> funky
<thechitowncubs> try it out
<thechitowncubs> its in universe
<zyth> yeah, I see it here in synaptic
<zyth> ok :)
<deshantm> tony, what do you want to do?
<zyth> Cedega works too well :/  I'd rather have Linux versions of games, but I can understand why companies wouldn't bother...
<moparfan90> cedega work good fo you?
<zyth> yep
<moparfan90> games run with low png
<moparfan90> ping/
<yaaar> d3d support is all good?
<mic_> I could use a link for mounting   /dev/hda6  please
<yaaar> mic_, a link? what file type is it?
<mic_> its a drive
<mic_> how does one mount a partition
<D1> anyone know how to apply the kernel prepatch to 2.6.x kernel? I tried patch -p1 but doesn't work.
<moparfan90> bye
<yaaar> mic_, just 'mnt /dev/hda6 /mnt/whereyouwanttomountit' doesn't work?
<yaaar> ahoot
<mic_> tried with no success
<yaaar> mic_, uh...sorry.... 'mount /dev/hda6 /mnt/mountpoint'
<D1> I do patch -p1 patchname in the linux source directory
<mic_> thanks I'll give it a go
<tiglionabbit> mic_: make sure you create the directory you want to mount it to first
<mic_> righto I think lol] 
<tiglionabbit> later you can add it to fstab to make it mount on startup
<Burnninator> anyone know what package contains lex?
<mic_> ty all cya later
<zyth> Anyone know any good free music sites of the legal variety that don't have crap?
* zyth misses the old mp3.com :(
<Epix> how do i run a tcl script?
<thechitowncubs> mp3.com was free?
<zyth> thechitowncubs, yeah, it had a huge archive sorted by music type, lots of free downloads, or you could buy cds, etc.
<thechitowncubs> wow
<djs> Burnninator: looks like "flex" does
<Epix> how do i make a var in tcl?
<deshantm> Epix, did you try searching on google... I don't know tcl
<adapt> i hate all windowmanagers
<vinux> hey guys how can I get a list of all the pkgs that's on the ubuntu servers?
<adapt> synaptic
<zyth> adapt, get evilwm
<vinux> adapt, k thanks
<zyth> then you can at least hate an evil one ;)
<adapt> zyth i used it for along time on my ibook actually
<zyth> oh ok
<zyth> lol
<vinux> zyth, there is a evil wm?
<adapt> i did like it, but im out of my minimalistic phase
<vinux> zyth, does it treat you bad?
<adapt> windowmaker is the only thing i like anymore
<adapt> and i dont even like it that much
<sig> http://www.6809.org.uk/evilwm/
<zyth> I dont' use it
<zyth> vinux, it's got 1mm window borders and is generally 'minimalist-from-hell'
<imposter_bot> evil as in no window decorations
<zyth> and it'll abuse your pets
<zyth> ;)
<adapt> if you get good with it though, it can be pretty damn productive
<imposter_bot> yeah, that cat looks seriously abused
<imposter_bot> you can also be pretty damn productive in fluxbox
<imposter_bot> or gnome
<imposter_bot> ;>
<pinko> fluxbox is pretty spiffy
<adapt> i used fluxbox for about 2 years. i like pekwm more than fluxbox though
<zyth> eh, I don't like having to manually configure menus, and in flux I tend to have to
<vinux> zyth, hmmm its openbox good?
<vinux> zyth, is
<zyth> vinux, have never used it
<Guerin> openbox is the shit
<pinko> I hardly ever use the menus
<imposter_bot> http://fluxbox.org/zoom.php?themes/contrib/rj_daft.jpg
<imposter_bot> I remember that was my theme of choice
<adapt> openbox is pretty cool
<vinux> Guerin, yea but I had problems keeping the background on when I boot up and also adding things to the menu. If you not carefull it locks you out
<pinko> what does openbox do?
<twister> My Problem is that I cannot light the computer
<twister> It continues beeping and he will not stop
<twister> I am flustered as tones go on and my computer is connected up. In fact the noise of lthe is problem since inundation.
<adapt> vinux: locks you out?
<twister> There is somebody is the room of dialogue which knows answers. I am no good when the computer begins throwing sparks
<Guerin> pinko: not much. Window borders, decorations and a right-click menu with all your stuff in it.
<vinux> adapt, I lose the menu hehe
<adapt> twister: wtf are you talking about
<zyth> twister, xset beep off? I dunno lol
<Guerin> twister: plug the machine out and send it back for a service.
<twister> I have problems traslating as I am not English
<zyth> OMG I have a floppy drive
<zyth> I didn't even know that.
<pinko> inundation
<zyth> hey there IS one.
<zyth> scary, gnome showed me something I didn't even realise :/
<unifi> hi...would anyone be interested in writing a how-to for my linux blog?
<twister> Main problem is that tones make it so I cannot see electronic mail and represent my sister sent me
<twister> I must send transmission e-mail it as marriage is next Thursday
<thechitowncubs> WOOHOO
<thechitowncubs> NTFS resize was flawless
<adapt> twister.. what is your native language?
<twister> Who can sell that doesn' t spark and simple percentage not flooded with viruses like current one has me new hard drive
<pinko> wow.
<thechitowncubs> haha
<eruin> that was  a long stream of words
<thechitowncubs> i think that was a long RIVER of words
<djs> vinux: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/allpackages
<eruin> I wonder what he means
<eruin> :p
<thechitowncubs> ya, now im curious
<thechitowncubs> :)
<twister> I speak a variation of the language which I learnt between my time in the Caribbean
<pinko> your translator is committing terrible acts of vengeance for something.
<zyth> well it lives in PA.
<adapt> twister: NATIVE language
<eruin> sweet jane
<adapt> where are you from
<twister> I use the free translation software to help my to solve crimes on my hard disk throwing sparks
<adapt> hahah
<eruin> that sounds serious
<zyth> I am from the place where the innundation of sparking viruses does not overflow my hard disk
<zyth> :P
<eruin> my graphics card is the closes to "throwing sparks" in here
<adapt> his harddrive is litterally on fire and he is worried about sending an email
<eruin> seeing as its fan just came off :o
<pinko> I wonder what he typed that came out as "throwing sparks"
<twister> If I buy a graphic card will go it to make send to my poor sister e-mail the husband of which is a being on drugs of coke
<eruin> haha
<adapt> like a soap opera
<eruin> or a variation of dude, where's my car
<pinko> I no longer buy the story, but it's funny.
<eruin> for geeks
<zyth> only a GeForce 6800GT could get THAT email through
<senra> Hi, I'm a newcomer to Ubuntu. Does anybody know how to change  into cedilha ?
<adapt> i concur
<twister> Where make I am going to accept a French eloquent hard disk without virus
<adapt> no french people allowed
<yaaar> no, french *people* are fine. it's those french *hard drives* that we don't want around
<adapt> heh
<DarkWolf> twister, i have no idea what you are saying man...
<transgress> so i think Mandrake is slowly working on becoming "Mandriculous"
<twister> It is absolutly no helps... I need a lesson in the abduction of jetants hard disks of the sparks.... I do not love French people the one or other one help please I have 1 computer and the electronic mail of the sister is left without other connection there. I laugh at six daily oclock as the computer rinitialisations and I tore off my player of CD
<transgress> they bought up some of Lycoris now
<transgress> i'm telling you... it's gonna happen
<transgress> you do not love French people?  wtf not!?
<bbk> twister - are you there?
<twister> oh not the police came to take my sister
<pinko> I hope you give a toast at this wedding.
<vinux> transgress, well it's a good OS but they make it known they want some money :)
<pinko> with sparks and stuff.
<twister> bbk.... back to the forum.... hahaha
<bbk> in your cage with you!
<vinux> transgress, me i'll stick with my uber free OS ubuntu.
<rymdapan> svenskar=
<DarkWolf> <3 Debian <3 <3 Ubuntu <3
<rymdapan> ?
<billytwowilly> holy crap. You guys have really improved gnome in the hoary release.
<vinux> billytwowilly, gnome is uberness!
<yaaar> billytwowilly, well, i'm not sure it's quite like that. but yes, gnome has been making quick progress
<billytwowilly> vinux, I'm a kde fan;) But atleast gnome is useable now. The gnome setup in ubuntu is now quite nice.
<rymdapan> i realy hate my touchpad!
<rymdapan> it makes me go nuts
<billytwowilly> The last time I used gnome was in warty and it was much clunkier than this.
<vinux> billytwowilly, Yea I used kde for about 2+ years. It's really nice but I'm starting to like gnome
<billytwowilly> Honestly, they both have problems, albeit different ones (and their problems aren't as bad as winxp's problems;)
<Thorrn4> hello! for some reason...I cannot view what is on a CD/DVD...I played a DATA DVD into the DVD drive...but this user cannot access it; another user that I have on this machine can...but not the one I'm on...the one I always use
<billytwowilly> what was the name of that gnome cd burning app that is fairly new, but somewhat decent?
* billytwowilly wants to compare it to k3b
<neiras> Hello - I have a number of packages that are 'kept back'. What does this mean?
<neiras> billytwowilly, gnome-baker
<Thorrn4> billytwowilly, just use k3b...it is good
<billytwowilly> lol, ok;)
<vinux> gnome-baker is nice
<Thorrn4> for some reason...I cannot view what is on a CD/DVD...I played a DATA DVD into the DVD drive...but this user cannot access it; another user that I have on this machine can...but not the one I'm on...the one I always use
<dreaddydave> gnome-baker is buggy
<Thorrn4> yea it is
* billytwowilly just apt-gets k3b and decides not to worry about it
<neiras> Thorrn4, add the user that can't access the drive to the group 'cdrom'
<vinux> Well I only did a Data CD on gnome-baker and it worked fine but that's all I've done with it
<dreaddydave> It always tells me the 640mb is too large to fit on my 700mb disk
<dreaddydave> stuff like that
<neiras> dreaddydave, you need to select the size of the media you have in the lower right corner of the app
<dreaddydave> yup
<billytwowilly> dreaddydave, might be hard coded into the app? in k3b that is a config option..
<ironmc> Now that XMMS is installed it froze up without playing the file.  How do I kill a process?  Obviously can't use ctl/alt/esc like SuSe
<dreaddydave> it is in the lowe corner
<dreaddydave> *lower
<neiras> There is no way for gnome-baker to tell how large an empty cdr is
<billytwowilly> ironmc, killall xmms
<rnocom> hi, anybody had success installing sjsas on hoary?
<ironmc> thx
<neiras> you have to tell it how big the one you've inserted is
<billytwowilly> ironmc,  or ps -A | grep xmms
<billytwowilly> ironmc, then kill -9 the process number you got from above command
<HrdwrBoB> or killall -9 xmms
<truz24> is the cpu frequency monitor applet supposed to show cpu usage ?  If not, what applet shows CPU usage ?
<dreaddydave> I have to set it to a dvd size, put all my files on it, then toggle it back to 700mb
<HrdwrBoB> or kill -9 $(pidof xmms)
<HrdwrBoB> truz24: 'system monitor'
<truz24> thanks HrdwrBoB
<ironmc> any other ideas to play MP3's??
<dreaddydave> ironmc are you using a nvidia car
<dreaddydave> *card
<ironmc> yes I am
<ironmc> on board
<dreaddydave> i think there is a bug
<Eighth_> do i have to do something on my machine to open port 80?
<ironmc> it worked yesterday with SuSe
<ironmc> after I installed the fix from nvidia
<dreaddydave> might be specific to ubuntu
<dreaddydave> or not
<ironmc> I tried w/ Ubuntu  but I can't find the kernel source files
<dreaddydave> ahh
<ironmc> I am using the download version  are the source files on it, perhaps?
<dreaddydave> don't know
<anto9us> Eighth_: only process run as root can open ports below 1000
<ironmc> thx anyway  I'll find them
<billytwowilly> ironmc, is xmms configured to use esd?
<Eighth_> anto9us: i'm running an apache server, but port 80 from the outside appears stealth... no response from it
<anto9us> Eighth_: do you have a firewall?
<concept10> Do you guys have the problem of when trying to install apps synaptic wants to remove ubuntu-desktop?
<ironmc> don't know what that is
<Eighth_> anto9us: it's built into my router, but i have :80 redirected to my comp
<anto9us> Eighth_: can you connect to apache locally?
<Eighth_> yeah
<Eighth_> here's the line in my firewall: Allow	Virtual Server HTTP	WAN,*	LAN,192.168.0.100	TCP,80
<Eighth_> source: WAN,any IP
<Eighth_> dest: LAN,my comp
<anto9us> Eighth_: I don't know much about apache I'm afraid, I would imagine it defaults to allowing connections external to your machine on port 80
<Eighth_> one would think
<anto9us> Eighth_: have you another machine on your lan to test it from?
<Eighth_> i could connect my lappy
<ivoks> it listens on *:80
<anto9us> Eighth_: I think that would help in solving it
<ivoks> try telnet your_ip 80
<Eighth_> could not resolve
<ivoks> could not resolve?!
<Eighth_> that's what it says
<ivoks> Eighth_ replace your_ip with your IP
<bob_> hey, I'm using ubuntu 5.04 and I'm trying to get evolution-exchange working, has any one played with this and got it working?
<Eighth_> telnet: could not resolve meznak.homelinux.net:80/telnet: Name or service not known
<senra> Anybody know how to convert  into cedilha (,c)
<ivoks> Eighth_ I said IP, not hostname
<cary> hello everyone
<cary> (not that i expect a reply)
<bob_> hey cary
<anto9us> hello cary, you can expect the unexpected here ;)
<cary> bob..are you the same bob as bob2 from earlier?
<cary> anto9us, good to know~
<cary> anto9us, sort of like with ubuntu so far (still very much learning)
<Eighth_> telnet: could not resolve 70.176.28.98:80/telnet: Name or service not known
<anto9us> cary: as am I :)
<bob2> no, he/she is not
<cary> bob2, hey! its bob2!
<vinux> If anyone is interested in ubuntu 5.04 pkg list try here ---> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/
<cary> im about to make hte plunge. i have tiger sitting here and im nervously awaiting my brain to give me the go-ahead to start the process
<ivoks> Eighth_ does ps ax | grep apache shows any apache instance running?
<Eighth_> several
<cary> anyone have any last advice for me about to do a clean install of tiger. i have my old Everything saved on my lacie, but i dont want to mess stuff up
<ivoks> Eighth_ and what does /etc/apache2/port[.conf]  says?
<xMaximex> how do i get mozilla to use "windows style" fonts ?
<Eighth_> Listen 80
<Eighth_> how can i tell which apache ver i'm actually using? i have 1 & 2 on my system
<joni_> I can't enable DMA for my computer, it says the the operation is not permitted, does anyone have any advice?
<capi> anyone know a good resource on setting up a smtp server with postfix?
<capi> Eighth_, look at the directory, apache2 will be in ... apache2
<HrdwrBoB> capi: tjere
<anto9us> joni_: have you tried your command with sudo?
<HrdwrBoB> there's about a trillion in google
<Eighth_> capi: i have apache/ and apache2/
<ivoks> Eighth_ apache2 runs as apache2, and apache1 runs as apache
<iceonnet> how to mount ntfs disks?
<joni_> ya, i'm doing it w/ sudo
<Eighth> k, then i'm running apache
<FR500> hellp
<FR500> hello i mean
<ivoks> Eighth then you should configure apache1, not apache2
<FR500> how do i mount an iso image?
<capi> Eighth_, then you may be running both if you have more then one directory, they can run side by side without a problem
<joni_> and when i transfer files from the cdrom to he hard drive, the computer gets really slow
<capi> HrdwrBoB, what is  tjere?
<Eighth> i don't know what configuration i need to do to apache... i'm very new to this sort of thing
<cary> what is the default password, say, if i locked my screen?
<HrdwrBoB> cary: your password
<cary> like my default sys pw? cool.
<ivoks> Eighth first deinstall apache1
<capi> Eighth, check out the Apache manual... manuals are your friend. :), what are you trying to do, can you see local host?
<ivoks> Eighth and run only one apache, apache2
<Eighth> i can connect to the server fine from the same box
<joni_> Why would my computer run extremely slow if i was copying files from the CD?
<bob2> capi: installing it and answering debconf questions is a good start
<ivoks> Eighth ? you just said you can't telnet to port 80 on your machine
<bob2> Eighth: remove apache1
<joni_> plus the file transfer is going slow
<FR500> joni_, try enabling dma for your cd-rom drive
<FR500> for the second part
<ivoks> joni_ you need DMA
<Eighth> if i go to http://meznak.homelinux.net/gallery/albums.php from my machine, i have no problems
<bob2> bear in mind linux disabled dms for a reason
<joni_> Right, but I can't do that in the first place, it says the operation is not permitted
<Eighth> if i try from a machine off my network, it times out
<bob2> er, dma
<ivoks> joni_ hdparm -d1 /dev/hda
<ivoks> joni_ hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
<ivoks> joni_ or whatever your CD/hard disk are
<bob2> Eighth: so, somsone is running a misconfigured riewall
<FR500> bob2, but without dma my dvd playback is crap
<bob2> ok
<FR500> bob2, is there a way to mount an iso image in linux?
<xMaximex> how do i get mozilla to use "windows style" fonts ?
<ivoks> bob2 linux disables DMA cause of few crapy hardware
<joni_> my cdroms are located at /dev/hda /dev/hdb
<bob2> ivoks: yes, I know
<ivoks> bob2 notably, some VIA chipset, IIRC
<bob2> xMaximex: you need to explain what you mean, then maybe somone can answer
<joni_> /dev/hda:
<joni_>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<joni_>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<joni_>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<Gskillet> how do i empty the trash as root?
<joni_> That is what happens :(
<ivoks> joni_ then sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hda
<HrdwrBoB> joni_: use sudo
<bob2> xMaximex: if you mean "How can I get firefox to use windows fonts", then just put some windows fonts in ~/.fonts/
<joni_> I am using sudo
<Eighth> my firewall is set to allow all TCP traffic on port 80 from WAN,* to LAN,mybox
<bob2> haha firewall
<bob2> aparently not
<joni_> sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hda
<joni_> that is what i type in
<HrdwrBoB> Eighth: you need to allow traffic FROM port 80
<HrdwrBoB> to lan,mybox
<bob2> Eighth: disable it completely and watch it work
<HrdwrBoB> a decent packet filter is nontrivial
<ivoks> joni_ maybe you aren't using right driver for your IDE chipset
<joni_> If it matters, I think the computer is SCSI
<xMaximex> bob2, i don't know how to explain it .. i dont speak english
<ivoks> joni_ /dev/hda isn't SCSI
<bob2> xMaximex: what language do you speak?
<xMaximex> bob2: french
<bob2> xMaximex: #ubuntu-fr
<joni_> The hard drives are SCSI then
<Gskillet> Question: How do I empty the trash as root?
<ivoks> joni_ maybe they are, but your CDROM is IDE....
<joni_> ya, they are
<joni_> so, anything else i could try
<bob2> Gskillet: why do you have files in there owned by root?
<spiderworm> hi all, so rhythmbox will let me see the id3 tag information but will not let me edit it?  it looks like it's in text boxes and i should be able to edit it.
<bob2> spiderworm: you can't, sorry
<Eighth> added an outgoing :80 rule and nothing changed
<Gskillet> bob2: because i deleted files that were owned by root
<spiderworm> oh.  is there another app i can edit it in you would recommend bob2
<joni_> How can I troubleshoot my soundcard?
<bob2> Eighth: disable it.  does it work?
<bob2> if so, your firewall is broken
<ivoks> joni_ i'm sure you aren't using proper drivers for your IDE chipset
<bob2> spiderworm: I hear easytag is good
<joni_> I'm using the default ivoks
<vinux> joni_, on my system /dev/hda is first hard drive then /dev/hdb is second hard drive. then /dev/hdc is first dvd rom and /dev/hdd is second dvd drive
<joni_> vinux: you have an ide only system
<joni_> i have an IDE/SCSI setup
<vinux> joni_, oh ok
<joni_> Its a gateway 550GR
<psyc> hi, after i installed ubuntu, when i try to go to windows, im getting "Windows root\system32\ha1.dll is corrupted ..." does anyone know anything about it ?
<anto9us> Gskillet: navigate to the .Trash directory and delete from there
<bob2> sounds like windows is screwed in an unrelated way
<spiderworm> psyc, yeah, i did it
<Eighth> bob2: disable the rules or the entire firewall?
<bob2> Eighth: the entire firewall
<spiderworm> i wasnt gonna fess up, but with you begging like that...
<joni_> How can I find out what type of soundcard i am using?
<cary> oh hey general question. i have a usb mouse that gives me right clicking just fine, but the traditional mac "ctrl click" gives me nothing. is there any sort of key/click combo that will let me right click without the usb mouse?
<Eighth> bob2: easier said than done, it's built into my router
<ivoks> joni_ lspci
<vinux> psyc, hmm you did back up your windows files right? :)
<bob2> Eighth: your router will have no effect on machines on your network accessing other machines
<HrdwrBoB> Eighth: you can just disable it
<bob2> cary: f11/f12
<Eighth> how do i disable it?
<cary> bob2: oooo..thanks
<joni_> got it ivoks, it says i have a Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)
<joni_> Which isn't working
<psyc> vinux, i didnt do anything with my windows partition
<ivoks> joni_ i'm sure it is
<psyc> and i dont make backups
<psyc> hehe
<luminerd> Wacom users here?  I REALLY Need help!  This has gone on SOOO long and right now I just wanna get this fixed once and for all!  Please say someone is here to help me! please!
<ivoks> joni_ does play /usr/share/sounds/error.wav
<psyc> spiderworm, what did you do ?
<makaveli0129> how do i do a rescue install with hoary?
<ivoks> joni_ does it prints any error or just isn't playing?
<vinux> psyc, hmmm well I really don't know about that. I've never seen any error like that. But try to google that error msg to see what happens
<bob2> luminerd: please just ask your question instead doing that
<Gskillet> What's a good command to delete a directory (with contents)?
<luminerd> bob2, my question is "any wacom users here?"
<ivoks> Gskillet rm -rf
<Gskillet> thx
<ivoks> be careful
<ivoks> :)
<psyc> vinux, thanks
<Gskillet> if there's one thing about linuxer's its that they are uber careful
<bob2> luminerd: presumably you plan to ask them something
<bob2> if so, just ask now
<bob2> it's so amazingly silly to beg for users of $blah before asking a question
<kangpeh> anyone know how to set kdm as a default login manager
<kangpeh> rather than gdm
<joni_> Sry, i got kicked off
<bob2> install kdm.  enjoy!
<joni_> Ok, back to troubleshooting
<luminerd> Ok, here's the deal...I've been messing with my WACOM tablet now for about 3 weeks.  I have yet to get it to work.  I run slackware 10.1 but seek help from other channels, because the process should be similar.  If anyone here is willing to spend some time helping me get this working, I would HIGHLY appreciate it.  I am having troubles every 5 seconds it seems!  Firstly I can't even get it to compile against my kernel.  I could reall
<luminerd> y use some help!  If anyone can be a coach, I would really appreciate it!
<bob2> oh lord
<RuffianSoldier> bob2 can you give me that link to the working wifi adapters?
<bob2> #slackware
<bob2> RuffianSoldier: I don't know what you mean
<nomasteryoda|w> luminerd, did you ask over on slackware? those guys should help
<RuffianSoldier> :-P
<luminerd> bob2, I have been there and across freenode: no one has been able to help, the process is the same, we are all linux users.  please can I get some help?
<ivoks> lol, what do you expect from distro that is runed by single man?
<luminerd> nomasteryoda|w, see above
<bob2> luminerd: no, it's not "the same"
<ivoks> that everything will work? :)
<joni_> I found out that I have an Intel High Definition (HD) Audio integrated sound card
<joni_> Intel 915G Express Chipset
<joni_> that is my chipset
<bob2> and I'm sorry your distro of choice doesn't have a useful community
<ivoks> joni_ does play /usr/share/sounds/error.wav plays anything or outputs error?
<RuffianSoldier> I know the MA11V1 works with Ubuntu - but is it possible to get teh V2 working?
<joni_> It says it can't open for resource
<luminerd> ivoks, A) it's not run by a single man, B) didn't come here to start a distro war C) it's meant to teach you about linux, not have everything just work. that's its purpose
<scotth_home> I'm having polypaudio problems.  I can't get gstreamer to play through polypaudio
<cary> bob2: here i go, i think. about to commit to this mess. any suggestions to heed as i go?
<scotth_home> anyone have an idea as to why?
<joni_> ivoks: thanks for helping btw
<bob2> cary: read carefully :)
<ivoks> joni_ https://wiki.ubuntu.com//HdaIntelSoundHowto
<cary> bob2: should i be nervous that i dont knwo a whole lot about command line stuff and general linux...stuff?
<Eighth> aha!
<ivoks> joni_ i would recommend souution from universe
<bob2> cary: worst comes to worst, you reboot into mac os x
<bob2> you should be fine, tho
<scotth_home> not even gxine can play through polypaudio
<joni_> ivoks: what solution is that?
<Eighth> bob2: i had put localhost and my domain into httpd.conf, but not my local IP, which is what my router was referring to
<ivoks> joni_ go to that page, you will see it
<cary> wish me luck, whoever.
<vinux> I just installed the pkg fortune but I need to know how to get it to display a fortune on login. Any ideas? I tried #man fortune and it didn't work
<makaveli0129> i need some help i installed ubuntu hoary and then when i went to install windows i had to abort and windows had already marked the partition unactive how would remark the partition active? I am in the rescue console right now
<ivoks> i'll be back
<microhaxo> guys i need help
<microhaxo> i have azureus and i need to know how to get it running
<vinux> Ok wait i'm sorry #man fortune did work. But it doesn't mention that I see to set it up on login. What file would I use to put it in bash. I think that would do it
<bob_> microhaxo, just ./azureus where ever you installed it
<makaveli0129> anyone know how to mark my partition for ubuntu "active"
<RuffianSoldier> the WA111v1 USB Wifi adapter works with Ubuntu - I have the V2 - what are the chances of getting it to work?
<scotth_home> anyone at all familiar with polypaudio and why it won't output anything even though when I use gxine and tell it to use oss it works perfectly?
<FR500> microhaxo, what do you need exactly?
<joni_> ivoks: is there anything after this that I have to do to get it working
<ivoks> joni_: did you do it all?
<joni_> i did it all
<joni_> is there anything i have to do after it?
<ivoks> joni_: you installed .deb package?
<ivoks> joni_: now do sudo /etc/init.d/hotplug restart
<joni_> Do i have to change the multimedia system selector?
<ivoks> joni_: wait, let's make it work first...
<bob2> RuffianSoldier: is it too late to return it?
<ivoks> joni_: did you restart hotplug?
<joni_> not yet
<ivoks> joni_: restart hotplug
<RuffianSoldier> yes bob2 i ordered it online - it didtn say if it was V1 or 2 i just assumed :(
<joni_> ok
<makaveli0129> ?
<ivoks> joni_: now with dmesg check to see if it mentions your sound card anywhere
<joni_> o
<joni_> k
<makaveli0129> does anyone know how to make my linux partition active?
<ivoks> makaveli0129: it's inactive?
<makaveli0129> ivoks: yes i went to go install  windows and then had to abort and now it is marked inactive and it won't boot
<makaveli0129> windows isn't installed yet though
<ivoks> makaveli0129: ?
<nalioth> ivoks: didnt you infer from "inactive partition" that it involved windoze?
<cody> Hello
<ivoks> makaveli0129: when you start your computer, it goes directly to windows or?
<makaveli0129> ivoks: it says no operating system present
<Code_> oh
<jkezar> new to ubuntu, familiar with redhat.  I am not knowlegable with X configuration.  Is there a helper app that can probe my hardware for ubunto so I dont have to mess with xorg.conf manually
<makaveli0129> due to the fact ubuntu is marked inactive
<ivoks> nalioth: ?
<joni_> ivoks: problem
<scotth_home> anyone want to tell me why polypaudio can't find its modules, except they are there in the /usr/lib/polypaudio-0.7 directory
<ivoks> makaveli0129: this is seriuos problem... are you any good with linux?
<makaveli0129> ivoks: i'm a little new
<ivoks> joni_: yes?
<quio> hello every one!! I've just upgraded my ubuntu breezy dist and now the X can't start.... I get this errror :   "glibc detected *** double free or corruption (fasttop)" Somebody could help me?
<w6649> Hello
<makaveli0129> ivoks: i am in the rescue shell for ubuntu tho
<jkezar> how do I tell which resolution and depth a current X session is currently using?
<ivoks> makaveli0129: good
<paulproteus> jkezar: Are you running X?
<joni_> FATAL: Could not open '/boot/System.map-2.6.10-5-686': No such file or directory
<paulproteus> On a terminal, you can type:
<paulproteus> xdpyinfo
<makaveli0129> ivoks: so what do i do now?
<ivoks> makaveli0129: do you remember what partition it was with ubuntu?
<w6649> I just recieved Ubuntu today in the mail, I was wondering how to set it up so I could use dialup internet.
<ivoks> joni_: are you running your custom kernel?
<paulproteus> w6649: Have you installed it yet?
<w6649> I am using the edition where I run it off of the CD-Rom
<jkezar> paulproteus: yes, an ugly X.  I know my hardware can do better
<paulproteus> w6649: Ah, I see.
<makaveli0129> ivoks: yes i do it is already mounted and now am at the prompt that says sh-3.00#
<paulproteus> jkezar: Okay. :)
<chombee> Seveas - thanks for all your help, we now have a working server install on the uninstallable machine. Nifty trick really.
<ivoks> makaveli0129: you chrooted to it?
<joni_> No, I'm running default
<joni_> I think i need to install the 686 kernel
<makaveli0129> ivoks: not yet but when i go to ls it lists all of my files
<ivoks> joni_: i think that too :) you have pentium, right?
<joni_> Pentium 4 3.2ghz Hyper threading
<ivoks> makaveli0129: ok, good, where did you mount it?
<paulproteus> w6649: What modem do you have?
<ivoks> joni_: then install -686 kernel
<quio> When gdm starts, the log shows this : glibc detected *** double free or corruption (fasttop)
<joni_> linux-image-2.6.10-5-686 ?
<w6649> let me check
<makaveli0129> ivoks: it did it automatically
<joni_> is it ok to remove the -386?
<chombee> Anyone know how I can configure the network interfaces from the command line? I skipped that step in the install, and now we can't apt-get anything b/c we can't reach the repositories. Need to run the network config that the install runs
<paulproteus> w6649: Have you used it in Linux before?  Some modems have a lot of trouble in Linux because the manufacturers don't give specifications to Linux developers.
<ivoks> makaveli0129: run mount
<makaveli0129> ivoks: i just selected the root partition and that it
<ivoks> makaveli0129: without switches
<ivoks> makaveli0129: it will tell you where it is mounted
<w6649> Intel 537EP V9x DF PCI
<ivoks> joni_: you should also install libc6-i686
<joni_> ok, then i can remove -386?
<w6649> should I have drivers on a floppy disk?
<makaveli0129> ivoks: i did mount /dev/hdc1 which is root partition and it says line 9 in /etc/fstab is bad /dev/hdc1 already mounted or / busy
<ivoks> joni_: yes
<makaveli0129> ivoks: it also says it is mounted on /
<ivoks> makaveli0129: ah, great
<ivoks> makaveli0129: you had lilo or grub?
<makaveli0129> i had grub installed to my root partition
<paulproteus> w6649: Let me Google your modem.
<ivoks> makaveli0129: then you should do grub-install
<RuffianSoldier> I have an XP PC that gets its 'net from wifi - i want to use my ethernet slot as a router so I can get net on the Ubuntu PC thats next to it - how can I go about doing this?
<w6649> ok
<ivoks> makaveli0129: grub-install /dev/hda
<ivoks> makaveli0129: grub-install /dev/hdc
<chombee> Hello - anyone know what the network config tool that runs during Ubuntu install is? Is it possible to run that step afer an install, if it was skipped?
<makaveli0129> ivoks: would that install it to my root partition and not my mbr?
<ivoks> makaveli0129: no, it would install it to mbr
<makaveli0129> ivoks: grub needs to be installed on /dev/hdc1
<ivoks> makaveli0129: you can't boot from partition
<w6649> http://www.intel.com/design/modems/products/537ep.htm If that helps
<ivoks> makaveli0129: isn't hdc1 your windows partition?
<joni_> Its warning me that removing the kernel image is dangerous...
<ivoks> joni_: bla, bla, bla...
<paulproteus> w6649: That should help some, thanks.
<makaveli0129> ivoks: no /dev/hdc1 is linux and /dev/hdc2 is windows
<ivoks> joni_: you know what you are doing, right? :)
<ivoks> makaveli0129: that's why windows didn't install :)
<joni_> I've never installed a new kernel image
<ivoks> makaveli0129: look, you can boot system from partition
<makaveli0129> ivoks: i need to install it to the root partition so that i can use windows bootloader to boot grub
<Thorrn4> hello!! Konqueror gives me a weird error....I cannot open data DVDs or CDs (kio (KDirWatch): WARNING: KDirWatch::removeDir can't handle '/dev')
<ivoks> makaveli0129: s/can/can't/
<ivoks> makaveli0129: you are using windows bootloader for booting linux?
<w6649> Will I need linux drivers?
<makaveli0129> ivoks: i cancelled windows installation intentially because i need to use the dd command
<RuffianSoldier> I have an XP PC that gets its 'net from wifi - i want to use my ethernet slot as a router so I can get net on the Ubuntu PC thats next to it - how can I go about doing this?
<makaveli0129> and i forgot to
<paulproteus> w6649: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//IntelFiveThreeSixEPModemHowto might be relevant, but I have to go, sorry.
<jkezar> why does it keep using 640x480
<ivoks> makaveli0129: you are using windows bootloader for booting linux?
<makaveli0129> ivoks: i have to go back and do that that e-mail myself the file created from the dd command in order to use windows to boot linux
<makaveli0129> ivoks: not yet but i will be
<w6649> TY
<ivoks> makaveli0129: why?
<spiderworm> hey all, i discovered that when i hold my mouse over mp3 icons it starts to play the mp3, pretty cool, but it doesnt do it with my ogg files, is there somewhere to customize that behavior?
<joni_> ok, ivoks i got it installed
<joni_> and the deb file
<ivoks> joni_: great, now reboot to your new kernel
<makaveli0129> ivoks: becuase there are certain features for booting into windows that i like and that i need when something goes wrong with windows using grub it is hard to enter the boot options and much more complicated that way so i use ntldr
<ivoks> makaveli0129: ?
<ivoks> makaveli0129: you never hit F8 while Windows were booting?
<ivoks> makaveli0129: you get same menu
<makaveli0129> ivoks: all you have to do is run the command dd if=/dev/hdc1 of="bootsect.lnx" bs =512 count=1
<ivoks> makaveli0129: i know, but as you see, things can get wrong
<ivoks> makaveli0129: there is nothing you can doo now in linux
<ivoks> makaveli0129: making partition active will not solve your problem
<makaveli0129> ivoks: i forgot to do the dd command and there is no way to do that and get it to my windows partition unless i e-mail it to myself
<ivoks> makaveli0129: you have to install windows so it writtes to mbr
<ivoks> makaveli0129: just install windows man
<ivoks> makaveli0129: makaveli0129 there is nothing you can do with linux now if you want to use window bootloader
<joni_> ivoks, ok when i restarted hotplug and now my mouse isn't working
<ivoks> makaveli0129: after you install windows, boot to linux with rescue
<tchmnky> <-- never thought I'd hear the words "just install windows man" uttered here in #ubuntu. o_O
<makaveli0129> ivoks: so then how would i create the bootsect.lnx and get into windows
<ivoks> joni_: reboot!!!!
<joni_> ok
<ivoks> makaveli0129: you insert your ubuntu CD, boot from CD, and hit enter
<tiglionabbit> what are you guys advising here?
<eruin> is there a way to make a movie off xscreensaver output?
<Xenguy> gw/z
<microhaxo> guys i installed Azureus and it dont like my Amd64 JAVA, so how do i fix it to work?
<Xenguy> sorry
<ivoks> makaveli0129: you go with installation till the partition thing
<tchmnky> eruin, short of an external video crapture, I don't know. :-/
<eruin> :/
<tchmnky> Not built in to xscreensvaer, anyway.
<ivoks> makaveli0129: and then switch to console 2, chroot to your linux partition
<tchmnky> capture* not crapture.
<eruin> I'll have to try Istanbul then
<ivoks> makaveli0129: and get everything you need
<eruin> http://live.gnome.org/Istanbul
<eruin> looks promising ;)
<makaveli0129> ivoks: ok i'm back into linux but if i was to use the dd command while grub is installed on the mbr would it still work the same?
<ivoks> makaveli0129: making partition active does not mean making it bootable
<paulproteus> eruin: Not Constantinople?
<eruin> ;)
<tchmnky> eruin, Looks great. I am hereby proved wrong. ;)
<ivoks> makaveli0129: i don't know, i allways use grub/lilo in MBR
<ivoks> makaveli0129: then, if i have problems with windows, i press f8 while windows are booting
<cromwell> I'm trying to set up my box so i can dial into it and access my cable internet...right now i think i need ppp0 active, but as soon as i try to activate it, it starts dialing a number
<ivoks> makaveli0129: you get same menu (even more things) as with windows bootloader
<cromwell> any ideas?
<tiglionabbit> cromwell, what are you trying to do?
<makaveli0129> ivoks: ok thank you for your help
<TokenBad> whats command to see free space on drives again in nix?
<ivoks> df -h
<tchmnky> TokenBad, df -h
<eruin> tchmnky, well, hopefully proven wrong, atleast ;-)
<ivoks> thats from diskfree -humanreadable
<ivoks> as is rm -rf
<ivoks> readmail -readfast
<tchmnky> heh
<tchmnky> No. Not quite. :P
<cromwell> tiglionabbit: sorry if im not very clear, i just started using Linux/Ubuntu today.  im trying to set up mgetty so i can dial into my computer here from outside to access my cable internet
<joni_> ivoks! thank you so much
<ivoks> joni_: works?
<joni_> yep
<joni_> perfectly
<TokenBad> thanks tchmnky
<ivoks> great...
<tiglionabbit> cromwell: dial in?  Do you mean ssh or remote desktop?
<ivoks> no, he means dial in
<tiglionabbit> what does that mean?
<ivoks> cromwell: with ISDN maybe?
<paulproteus> tiglionabbit: He uses a modem to connect to the Internet.
<yonil> how can i find out the locations of all the files installed by a package ?
<cromwell> sorry
<ivoks> yonil: dpkg -L <packagename>
<tiglionabbit> wow, I have no idea what you guys mean by that..
<yonil> ivoks, thanks
<cromwell> im on cable internet right now...but i also have a modem
<ivoks> cromwell: plain 56k modem?
<cromwell> yes
<ivoks> cromwell: or ISDN?
<cromwell> 56k
<ivoks> ok.. simple modem
<ivoks> in other words... pice of sssit
<cromwell> i wanna be able to share my cable internet
<cromwell> by dialing into this computer
<ivoks> cromwell: hm...?
<ivoks> cromwell: isn't that expensive?
<cromwell> ...no the idea is to get internet access without paying for a second provider
<tiglionabbit> if I were cromwell, I would just use it through ssh
<ivoks> cromwell: cromwell but you are paying phone bill, right?
<cromwell> local call
<ivoks> tiglionabbit: ?
<tiglionabbit> just log in remotely and use it
<ivoks> cromwell: ok, in my conuntry internet is cheaper than local call :)
<islander> how do i install fvwm
<ivoks> tiglionabbit: you don't understand :)
<cromwell> so anyway...the problem is i dont know how to get ubuntu to sit here and listen for incoming modem calls
<tiglionabbit> I know I don't understand, but I don't see what's different about this
<ivoks> cromwell: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Modem-HOWTO-12.html
<ivoks> cromwell: If you expect that people will be able to dial-in to you at 56k, it can't be done unless you have all the following
<ivoks> cromwell: doesn't look good
<cromwell> speed isnt all that important
<ivoks> cromwell: ok :) then check out that HOWTO
<cromwell> thanks ill look at it now
<chombee> When installing Ubuntu it detects and configures network interfaces, is there way to re-run this automatic step on an installed copy, or do I need to configure them manually?
<ivoks> chombee: you can't rerun instalation script, AFAIK
<tiglionabbit> how is dialing in different from ssh?
<ivoks> chombee: but manually isn't too hard
<ivoks> tiglionabbit: lol
<joni_> ivoks: how can i change the default mixer to alsa?
<cromwell> ok i looked through it a bit, and ive already installed mgetty from the package manager
<ivoks> tiglionabbit: ssh is application protocol
<ivoks> tiglionabbit: and dialing is physical connection
<chombee> ivoks - do you know anything about how to configure a wireless card? It's a plugin linksys one, I don't even think the device is detected
<joni_> chombee: what model number?
<ivoks> tiglionabbit: you can't have ssh without dialing, for example
<tiglionabbit> ivoks: but what is the difference?
<ivoks> tiglionabbit: i just told you
<ivoks> tiglionabbit: it's like asking what's the difference beetween car and road
<chombee> joni_ WPC54G
<tiglionabbit> I don't quite understand.  Oh, is dialing in for people who don't have a normal internet connection?
<joni_> ah
<chombee> joni_ Linksys Wireless-G notebook adapter
<ivoks> joni_: ?
<capi> whats the command to send mail with postfix?
<joni_> my next step is to get the ati drivers and then get my Linksys WUSB11 to work
<cody> Hello
<cody> I have a problem
<eruin> curses
<ivoks> tiglionabbit: do you have ADSL?
<tiglionabbit> ivoks: cable
<ivoks> tiglionabbit: how old are you? :)
<joni_> my Volume control in my notification area defaults to the oss mixer, how can i make it control the ALSA
<cody> I just installed Ubuntu on my laptop... I had fedora previously. With Ubuntu, I have a new problem. A few times per minute, X will simply freeze for a second and resume.
<tiglionabbit> 19 as of today
<cody> like I'll be typing, it will stop for a second, and then catch up with me.
<joni_> because thats what my INTEL HDA is on
<cody> /n/nick Cody_
<cromwell> ok i checked my mgetty log and it seems to have a problem starting up...it says the modem isnt turned on
<joni_> the oss doesn't change the volume at all
<ivoks> joni_: oss?
<HostingGeek> Hellow
<joni_> OSS
<joni_> ya...
<joni_> there is an OSS mixer and an ALSA mixer
<joni_> only the alsa controls the sound
<ivoks> joni_: change multimedia selector to ALSA
<chombee> I've been looking at ifupdown, ifconfig, iwconfig etc but can't get started, the problem seems to be that there is no device eth0 or anything
<Cody_> Any ideas?
<joni_> ivoks, for the source or sink?
<ivoks> joni_: ALSA emulates OSS, so basicly, ALSA is controling sound card
<ivoks> joni_: both
<joni_> it doesn't work when i have it set to sink
<bob2> chombee: that means you don't have the module for your card loaded
<joni_> on the sink...
<ivoks> tiglionabbit: couple of years ago people used modems to connect to internet
<tiglionabbit> chombee: try running system->admin->Network Administration.  It's a cruddy utility, but it should set things up
<ivoks> joni_: choose ALSA from drop down menu
<chombee> bob2 - yeah! that sounds right... now what module and how to load it
<joni_> Failed to contruct test pipeline for ALSA...
<the_dead> hey guys, i have a question about my seona 2511.  when I used knoppix it read it and made it wlan0 properly, but even with hostap drivers installed i cand figure out how to get it working
<tiglionabbit> ivoks: oh, heh back when ethernet wasn't a 'normal internet connection'.  sorry =P
<joni_> but ESD works
<chombee> tiglionabbit - I'm stuck at the command line and can't install gnome b/c i have no networl
<ivoks> tiglionabbit: ethernet isn't "normal connection" even today
<Cody_> I have another problem... I am trying to compile and install a program, but it says "invalid configuration 'i686-pc-linux'"
<tiglionabbit> chombee: oh, that sucks.  It didn't detect it at startup?
<tiglionabbit> I mean at install
<ivoks> chombee: open /etc/network/interfaces
<joni_> Default Sink: ESD, Default Source: ALSA
<joni_> That is what its on right now
<bob2> chombee: what chipset?
<bob2> chombee: gnome is on the CD
<tiglionabbit> ivoks: I couldn't imagine living without it
<ivoks> joni_: put ALSA for both
<HostingGeek> Where is the old human already????
<bob2> HostingGeek: please
<ivoks> joni_: or ESD, for now..
<joni_> that doesn't work
<ivoks> joni_: put esd for now...
* HostingGeek pokes mako 
<joni_> ok...
<cromwell> ok i think i may see the problem here with my modem.  when i goto System -> Admin -> Networking it says my ppp0 interface is not active
<joni_> both sources work, oss and alsa
<Cody_> I have another problem... I am trying to compile and install a program, but it says "invalid configuration 'i686-pc-linux'"
<HostingGeek> bob2: mako told me it will be back with the new release of clearlook (or maybe I was dreaming)
<chombee> tiglionabbit - that step of the install was skipped, on booting the laptop afterwards it doesn't appear to have detected or configured anything
<cromwell> but when i activate it it starts trying to dial out right away
<joni_> but the OSS Mixer doesn't change the volume, only my ALSA mixer does
<cromwell> i just want to listen for calls
<the_dead> hey guys, i have a question about my seona 2511.  when I used knoppix it read it and made it wlan0 properly, but even with hostap drivers installed i cand figure out how to get it working
<chombee> bob2 - I have no access to the CD either
<bob2> Cody_: don't use breezy
<ivoks> joni_: i don't know how HD manages sound...
<ivoks> joni_: but on normal AC97 you have couple of mixers
<chombee> ivoks - okay, there's nothing in it except the loopback, and a hotplug grep eth0 thing
<Cody_> bob2: Breezy?
<ivoks> joni_: one for aux, one for video, one for CD, one for speeker, etc...
<ivoks> chombee: great
<ivoks> chombee: now you have to fill in gaps :)
<ivoks> chombee: do you have DHCP on your network?
<chombee> ivoks - okay, great - how do I say wireless card DHCP? Do you know of some examples somewhere?
<joni_> right, but I'm talking about the OSS and ALSA, the one in my volume mixer is the one that shows up on my panel and thats the wrong one
<tiglionabbit> chombee: if it didn't install properly, personally I'd just burn another CD and try again.  But I'm sure there are configuration settings, let me look through the wikis
<joni_> fixed it lol
<chombee> ivoks - the wireless works by DHCP, AFAIK
<joni_> i had to right click>preferences on the applet
<tiglionabbit> joni_: how'd you fix it?
<joni_> thanks for everything ivoks
<tiglionabbit> oh
<chombee> tiglionabbit - the laptop has no cdrom, we had to do a brain transplant
<tiglionabbit> wow
<the_dead> hey guys, i have a question about my seona 2511.  when I used knoppix it read it and made it wlan0 properly, but even with hostap drivers installed i cand figure out how to get it working
<ivoks> chombee: nice, does your wifi works?
<microhaxo> IM trying to configure azureus and i need to point to my old JAVA client, WHY does it say this is WRONG JAVA_PROGRAM_DIR="/usr/java/j2re1.4.2/bin"    # use full path to java bin dir, ex.
<microhaxo>  BTW im runnin kubuntu amd64
<chombee> ivoks - another Ubuntu laptop in here works fine with an internal wireless card by DHCP
<ivoks> chombee: but, does your wifi works? :)
<chombee> ivoks - this laptop has a different wireless card, external one, and it's not configged
<ivoks> chombee: run iwconfig
<chombee> ivoks - oh, there's nothing there - no wireless extensions
<ivoks> chombee: it will show you what's your wireless interface
<ivoks> chombee: then you have a problem
<chombee> ivoks - yeah, it ain't configured.
<ivoks> chombee: this isn't about configuration
<ivoks> chombee: your system doesn't know you have wifi card at all
<ivoks> chombee: check lspci
<chombee> ivoks - I installed Ubuntu on one laptop via cdrom, then removed the harddrive, put it in this laptop, it was the only way to install
<tiefox> anyone has been able to compile the latest mysql-query-browser in ubuntu ?
<ivoks> chombee: it will show you what's your wifi card
<ivoks> chombee: lspci | grep Network
<Cody_> I just installed Ubuntu on my laptop... I had fedora previously. With Ubuntu, I have a new problem. A few times per minute, X will simply freeze for a second and resume.
<ivoks> chombee: that's faulty procedure
<capi> How do I include a header with the sendmail command?
<ivoks> chombee: installation detects hardware and installas support for your hardware
<tiglionabbit> chombee: ubuntu detects a lot of your hardware.  That will really mess you up
<capi> header/subject
<chombee> ivoks - Okay, it's there, Broadcom 802.11/g Wireless LAN controller
<zyth> oh
<ivoks> chombee: i'm sorry
<tiglionabbit> chombee: do you even have a disk drive?
<zyth> you need ndiswrapper
<chombee> ivoks, tiglionabbit - I was hoping hotplug would take care of it, anyway there was no other way
<ivoks> chombee: some of broadcoms work with ndiswrapper, some not...
<tiglionabbit> chombee: what peripheral drives does your machine have?
<chombee> tiglionabbit - that was the problem, this laptop I'm trying to fix has no cdrom
<ivoks> chombee: in the end, you need Internet to set it up
<zyth> chombee, got a USB flash drive?
<chombee> tiglionabbit - it has a floppy drive
<ivoks> :)
* tiglionabbit was just about to suggest that, zyth
<chombee> ivoks - yeah, I know, once I can apt-get from the servers I'm going. Probably
<chombee> zyth - no
<chombee> zyth - well, I don't think so. Why?
<ivoks> chombee: you don't have simple ethernet?
<chombee> ivoks - no, it's broken.
<ivoks> chombee: you need to download couple of things
<chombee> ivoks - crap
<Cody_> Can anyone explain this momentary X freeze?
<ivoks> chombee: like... windows drivers for broadcom
<cary> well...tiger..here i am.
<ivoks> Cody_: :)
<Cody_> ivoks: Not use Breezy?
<ivoks> Cody_: that's because of your harddrive
<Cody_> really?
<_douglas> Is ther a debian/ubuntu/kubuntu package mirror for the latest nvidia drivers?
<chombee> ivoks - there will be no way to get them onto the laptop in question, except maybe via floppies or if someone has a USB drive, but I wouldn't know how to get the USB working anyway
<ivoks> Cody_: it goes to sleep every now and then, and it takes some time to wake up
<zyth> _douglas, http://www.ubuntulinux.com/wiki/BinaryDriversHowto
<Cody_> ivoks; it's like 4-5 times per minute
<chombee> ivoks - I also have a USB external cdrom drive that works with the laptop, but it didn't seem to be detected or setup when it was plugged in, not that I would know where to look
<microhaxo> YO can anyone help me with configuring Azureus????
<Cody_> ivoks: it would sleep that often?
<ivoks> Cody_: depends on your setup
<microhaxo> kubuntu amd64 I installed but it wont boot to GUI, runnin J2r 1.5.0
<ivoks> Cody_: you are using breezy?
<zyth> _douglas, er https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<_kevin> microhaxo: do you want help installing or setting it up?
<chombee> ivoks - would it be easier to setup a USB cdrom? then i could apt-get from the install cd
<microhaxo> installing
<ivoks> chombee: this things aren't on CDROM
<microhaxo> I installed it
<ivoks> chombee: these are windows drivers
<ivoks> chombee: you can't apt-get them
<microhaxo> but i guess i need to point the old 1.4.2 java to the azureus file
<tiglionabbit> chombee: best idea would be to get your bios to boot from the usb cdrom
<levander`> Anybody here has tried prelinking their system?
<tiglionabbit> if that's possible
<chombee> ivoks - I need windows drivers to get this wireless card working?
<_kevin> microhaxo: You need to download/Install Java and then get Azereus
<ivoks> chombee: yes
<microhaxo> I have java
<chombee> tiglionabbit - I know, but it's impossible
<microhaxo> I installed it
<tiglionabbit> darn
<ivoks> chombee: broadcom sucks
<_kevin> microhaxo: So whats the problem now?
<microhaxo> Azereus wont run
<levander`> prelinking looks scary, talk about breaking package management
<chombee> ivoks - do you know anything about configing the USB cdrom? At least I could install gnome
<Cody_> ivoks: sorry, missed your last message.
<_kevin> microhaxo: Did you follow the guide at www.ubuntuguide.org ?
<microhaxo> Azureus TERMINATED.
<microhaxo> Ues
<ivoks> Cody_: you are using breezy?
<cromwell> ok does anyone know how to activate the modem connection without it automatically dialing out?
<microhaxo> wtf is breezy?
<ivoks> chombee: it shouldn't be a problem
<Cody_> ivoks: yup
<_kevin> microhaxo: try to run Azureus through the terminal
<cpayan> breezy badger :) where do these names come from?
<ivoks> Cody_: so, what do you expect?
<_kevin> microhaxo: type Azureus in the terminal
<ivoks> Cody_: that everything will work?
<weijie90> cromwell: if u want to connect to the internet why shoudnt it dial out
<ivoks> Cody_: look at topic in #ubuntu and #ubuntu-motu
<Cody_> ivoks; i downloaded the latest ... 5.04
<ivoks> Cody_: that's not breezy
<ivoks> Cody_: that's hoary
<_kevin> microhaxo: I followed the guide on ubuntuguide and it worked fine for me.... maybe you installed Azureus before Java
<jeremym> hi
<_douglas> zyth: That's what I've already done, how do I check my nvidia driver version number?
<microhaxo> no i didnt
<Cody_> ivoks: sorry, then...  I"m using hoary.
<microhaxo> kevin, i get this error
<chombee> ivoks - should be autodetected?
<microhaxo> from that guide
<ivoks> chombee: yes
<jeremym> anyone know what the defualt command line browser is
<microhaxo> Building dependency tree... Done
<microhaxo> E: Couldn't find package azureus
<zyth> _douglas, glxinfo ? I don't know
<zyth> I have nvidia glx 1.3
<cromwell> weijie90: im trying to set my computer to listen for incoming calls.  but without the ppp0 interface active i get all sorts of errors in my mgetty logfile
<tiglionabbit> microhaxo: that means you don't have a repository listed which azureus is in
<ivoks> Cody_: when it "freezes" does your mouse works?
<cromwell> weijie90: at least thats my theory
<_kevin> microhaxo: You may need to add the repositories nessesary
<microhaxo> it doesnt matter, i have azureus dloaded
<microhaxo> from the site
<weijie90> cromwell: i have no idea
<microhaxo> and it still dont work
<microhaxo> ....
<Cody_> ivoks: nope
<chombee> ivoks - and then apt should just get stuff from the cd repository fine?
<Cody_> ivoks: it's just like it has a brainfart for a second, and then it comes back.
<_douglas> zyth: actually, that's what I was looking for!
<weijie90> cromwell: why do u wanna listen to incoming calls?
<_douglas> zyth: It seems that they're not the latest drivers.
<_kevin> microhaxo: interesting, you downloaded the source?
<weijie90> cromwell: never heard of that
<ivoks> chombee: apt-cdrom add
<examndirtbag> greetings all
<zyth> _douglas, I'm not sure, all I know is they work for me :)
<ivoks> Cody_: what video card is that?
<chombee> ivoks - thanks, I'll try this
<cromwell> wiejie90: lol...im trying to share my cable internet
<_douglas> zyth: They work for me too, but I'm trying to get more performance
<Cody_> ivoks: oh man, it's some laptop video card... nvidia for sure. Should I install the nvidia drivers first?
<jeremym> does anyone know if there is a command line browser installed?
<microhaxo> i dloaded this
<_douglas> zyth: Running steam with cedega
<jeremym> or how to install smb server via ssh
<nalioth> jeremym: lynx
<microhaxo> Azureus_2.3.0.2_linux.AMD64.tar.bz2
<jeremym> lynx isn't there
<nalioth> jeremym: or links
<jeremym> searched for both.
<ivoks> Cody_: lspci will tell you for sure wich one it is
<jeremym> not there.
<ivoks> lynx sucks
<tiglionabbit> or w3m
<nalioth> jeremym: how bout elinks?
<ivoks> use links or 23m
<ivoks> w3m
<jeremym> w3m should be there
<jeremym> ?
<examndirtbag> if i apt-get kubuntu, can I go back to regular ubuntu if i dont like it?
<microhaxo> anyway, the problem is with the new java and amd64 kernel
<_kevin> microhaxo: Ohh so you want to compile from source... your making it hard on your self my doing this... I'm pretty sure it's int he repositories... and it'll make your life easier doing it through apt-get
<Cody_> ivoks: GeForce2 Go
<ivoks> examndirtbag: there is not difference beetwean kubuntu and ubuntu
<nalioth> examndirtbag: you are just adding kde
<zyth> _douglas, have you adjusted the system resources assigned to the program?  I use point2play, and I have to get Video memory to 128mb and AGP memory to 64MB for WoW to run well
<tiglionabbit> examndirtbag: you can get kubuntu-desktop, and later you could uninstall it.  It will add a session to GDM (or use KDM) to log in
<ivoks> Cody_: i have that one too
<ivoks> Cody_: works without a flaw
<jeremym> thank's guys
<microhaxo> ok kevin give the the repositorie urls to add into
<jeremym> w3m works
<Cody_> ivoks: weird...
<examndirtbag> ok, thanks
<\sh> examndirtbag: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop gives u only the additional kde desktop
<weijie90> links2 is betta
<jeremym> oh, anyone know where the vncserver is?
<nalioth> examndirtbag: you will have a choice at login (click on 'sessions')
<_kevin> microhaxo: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<Cody_> ivoks: it does seem like maybe the hard drive clicks when the pauses occur
<microhaxo> I already have those
<microhaxo> ....
<examndirtbag> quick answers! thanks alot!
<tiglionabbit> you're welcome
<_douglas> zyth: well, I adjusted them in the profile section of point2play
<examndirtbag> well, bye then im gonna try it now.
<_douglas> zyth: but not on my box
<ivoks> Cody_: you can start with sudo /etc/init.d/laptop-mode stop
<_douglas> zyth: well, I mean not anywhere else.
<nalioth> Cody_: clicking hard drive spells trouble in morse code
<jeremym> is there a vncserver installed? i see a client, no server...if there isn't, how do I get one installed? I tried installing realvnc, but it calls for some libraries that arn't installed
<_kevin> microhaxo: search in Synaptic Package Manager for Azureus if you don't find it, it means somethign is wrong with your source list
<zyth> that should be all you need.  I dunno man, could just be the limit of what your system can do?
<ivoks> Cody_: if that fixes problem, then it's because of your harddrive going to standby
<zyth> I gotta run though
<microhaxo> not there
<ivoks> Cody_: and yes, clicking hard drive is bad, as jeremym told you
<weijie90> how do i run a command automatically when kde starts?
<nalioth> jeremym: use synaptic to search for whatever you like (pkgs available to install)
<Cody_> ivoks: command not found...?
<_kevin> microhaxo: I'm sure you made an error while adding the repositories
<the_dead> Can someone help me install my Senao SL 2511 EXT2 PLUS?
<_kevin> microhaxo: Pm me
<jeremym> synaptic is what?
<ivoks> Cody_: sudo apt-get install laptop-mode-tools
<flodine> a guys why dont my Xdefault work with ubuntu
<jeremym> remember, this machine is headless and i'm using SSH for the time being, can i install it via ssh?
<microhaxo> Ok
<microhaxo> here is my damn problem
<Cody_> ivoks: couldn't find package.
<_kevin> jeremym: it's hte Package manager for installing and un-installing files
<_kevin> the*
<ivoks> flodine: .Xdefaults?
<ivoks> Cody_: you are using ubuntu, right?
<Cody_> ivoks: LMAO, yes.
<flodine> ivoks you use xdefaults
<ivoks> Cody_: you didn't enable universe, right?
<nalioth> jeremym: synaptic is a gui frontend for apt-get (is easily searchable)
<the_dead> Can someone help me install my Senao SL 2511 EXT2 PLUS?
<Cody_> ivoks: I just installed it. I didn't choose anything universe :)
<jeremym> kevin: tried, it's already installed according to that
<HostingGeek> OMG Hoary is already released
<mimi_imut> hi
<HostingGeek> I missed it :|
<tiglionabbit> yes it is.  I've been using it for a month, HostingGeek
<microhaxo> hahaha
<joni_> Already haha
<ivoks> Cody_: ah... i have to go now..
<HostingGeek> tiglionabbit: I am being sacatic
<ivoks> flodine: .Xdefaults
<ivoks> flodine: and .Xresources
<the_dead> Can someone help me install my Senao SL 2511 EXT2 PLUS?
<HostingGeek> hoping someone will fix up the topic
<ivoks> flodine: not Xdefaults
<Cody_> ivoks: ok.
<HostingGeek> tiglionabbit: I have been using breezy for the past 3 months
<fivre> Hey, I just used the Users and Groups manager to rename my account, and now ubuntu assumes that I'm not allowed to use sudo anymore... Which is quite a problem, How the heck do I fix that?
<chombee> ivoks - do I need to mount the cdrom first?
<ivoks> bye all
<ivoks> chombee: no
<paxon> Anyone else having problems with apt-get update? Is there any change to sources.list?
<HostingGeek> tiglionabbit: and hoary for 4 months before it
<tiglionabbit> HostingGeek: are you aware of the topic?
<flodine> ivoks well i edit my xdefault and aterm colors dont change
<Cody_> paxon: mee...
<jeremym> thanks for the help
<jeremym> im out of here
<jeremym> be back tomorrow
<chromate> Is it possible to run KDE on Ubuntu?
<HostingGeek> tiglionabbit: I am not a n00b...
<paxon> Cody_, xplain?
<ivoks> flodine: xrdb -merge .Xdefaults
<tiglionabbit> lol, fine
<Cody_> paxon: what?
<paxon> nv, thanks.
<HostingGeek> tiglionabbit: I am so much not a n00b that I have been banned from #debian for almost 2 years
<chombee> ivoks - apt-cdrom add fails to mount it
<joni_> How can I transfer songs to my ipod?
<the_dead> Can someone help me install my Senao SL 2511 EXT2 PLUS?
<joni_> I can see the songs that are on it but i can't figure out how to transfer songs to it
<tiglionabbit> fivre: is your account set to have administrator privileges?  You can edit the sudoers list by saying `visudo`
<chromate> joni_: use a program like gtkpod or amarok
<joni_> chromate: is it possible with Rhythmbox?
<flodine> ivoks thxs man your the Sh...t
<tiglionabbit> HostingGeek: why'd that happen?
<TotalYK> hi all
<TotalYK> i'm using ubuntu for PC desktop
<TotalYK> what soft can i using for playing mp3
<the_dead> Can someone help me install my Senao SL 2511 EXT2 PLUS?
<TotalYK> ?
<r0bby> idiot question, how do you remove grub from one drive?
<tiglionabbit> TotalYK: you can use several programs ,but you'll need the codecs
<tiglionabbit> !restricted
<ubotu> I guess restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<HostingGeek> tiglionabbit: who isn't on the ban list in #debian
<HostingGeek> !ubotu ubuntu
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ubuntu is Open the gates To East and West Bring in all That's good and best. - Lenrie Peter
<Guerin> r0bby: replace the boot record with something else
<Guerin> ?
<tiglionabbit> me, but I haven't been in there for a bit since I started using Ubuntu
<microhaxo> what the hell
<microhaxo> ./azureus: line 107: /usr/javajava: No such file or directory
<HostingGeek> !ubotu ubuntu is #ubotu
<ubotu> ...but ubuntu is already something else...
<microhaxo> how is that so!
<tiglionabbit> I get banned from windows channels more often anyway
<HostingGeek> !ubotu forget ubuntu
<ubotu> i forgot ubuntu, HostingGeek
<HostingGeek> !ubotu ubuntu is #ubotu
<Guerin> microhaxo: ls -l /usr/javajava
<tiglionabbit> !ubuntu
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: I don't know
<r0bby> if that doesnt exist install it
<cpayan> !ubotu ubuntu
<HostingGeek> !ubotu ubuntu is ubuntu
<ubotu> okay, HostingGeek
<cpayan> hah
<cthulfuego> Can we stop abusing the bot now?
<microhaxo> what?
<cthulfuego> Or do I need to switch it off?
* tiglionabbit pokes it and watches it suffer
<cpayan> "Somebody already said that 10 seconds ago"
<cpayan> neat
<microhaxo> guerin
<microhaxo> what do i do?
<HostingGeek> cpayan: WTF where you doing in my channel spamming :D
* HostingGeek caused enough trubble for today
<HostingGeek> cya all
<cpayan> just kinda lookin around a bit
<_kevin> i wanna post my ubuntu screenshot on ubuntu users screenshot, if there is such a thing
<tiglionabbit> what was microhaxo's prob?
<r0bby> i have a question
<r0bby> actually already asked
<r0bby> :P
<bassinboy> man, my video is REALLY old, and ubuntu only allows for 640x480........ how can i atleast get 800x600 ?
<fivre> hmmm... So, I'm apparently screwed...
<the_dead> Can someone help me install my Senao SL 2511 EXT2 PLUS?  I cant get it to work in ubuntu but it works fine on knoppix live cd.
<r0bby> how do you remove grub from a drive
<cpayan> _kevin, i think there's an art gallery over at ubuntuforums
<chombee> ivoks - if I manage to mount the cdrom myself, can apt then use it without having to mount it itself?
<tiglionabbit> bassinboy: you can add it as a mode to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Guerin> r0bby: replace the boot record with something else?
<_kevin> ok thanks cpayan
<microhaxo> i need to point to the old JAVA files  in azureus or whatever and it says that the directory dont exist.
<Guerin> microhaxo: don't use java or azureus -> problem solved
<tiglionabbit> chombee: you'll need to add it to sources.list
<cthulfuego> Guerin: <heh>
<fivre> heck, I don't even have a /etc/sudoers file
<tiglionabbit> I like Guerin's solution.  Use bittornado instead
<microhaxo> hahaha
<microhaxo> that dont work ETHER!
<microhaxo> it says installed
<microhaxo> but
<PaloDeQueso> How do I check my kernel version?
<microhaxo> when i click on torrent
<cthulfuego> PaloDeQueso: 'uname -a'
<bassinboy> uname -a
<microhaxo> bah it dont work
<chombee> Okay! I mounted the damned thing (the USB connection is faulty, no easy task)
<PaloDeQueso> thanks
<abarbaccia> anybody here run lirc?
<Guerin> microhaxo: that would be your stupid
<chombee> tiglionabbit - do you know what the sources line would look like? quick example?
<microhaxo> :|
<tiglionabbit> chombee: let me check mine
<microhaxo> i bet you 100 dollars its not me..
<chombee> deb file:/home/user/cdrom
<Guerin> microhaxo: i bet you 200 it is.
<microhaxo> and its this FKIN os amd64
<chombee> or something?
<Guerin> microhaxo: what exactly are you doing?
<bassinboy> tiglionabbit: it already is a mode in there
<microhaxo> omg
<microhaxo> hrm
<microhaxo> watch
<microhaxo> k
<tiglionabbit> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)] / hoary main restricted
<microhaxo> Ok
<microhaxo> i have bittornado extracted
<r0bby> put a # ion front of that line
<microhaxo> into a folder
<microhaxo> NOW
<microhaxo> how do i compile it
<tiglionabbit> extracted?  microhaxo, just get it from synaptic
<tiglionabbit> it's easier
<Guerin> wth
<microhaxo> its not there
<microhaxo> thats my fking   pouint
<microhaxo> i have nothing
<microhaxo> no WINE
<microhaxo> nothing
<Guerin> you're too stupid
<jokerinthepack51> can soeone please tell me why when i use the live cd of ubuntu that the screen flickers on and off over and over again
<jokerinthepack51> ?
<capi> How would I make my local IP addresses static? i.e make one computer always have 192.168.1.100 ?
<Guerin> microhaxo: read your /etc/apt/sources.list file and follow the instructions contained therein for enabling 'universe'
<joni_> microhaxo: do you have universe?
<microhaxo> yea
<microhaxo> i added them
<joni_> microhaxo: then sudo apt-getu pdate
<joni_> sudo apt-get update
<bassinboy> tiglionabbit: any ideas?
<microhaxo> i do
<microhaxo> no error
<joni_> then search synaptic
<joni_> its there
<microhaxo> its not there
<microhaxo> noo..
<jokerinthepack51> anyone?
<microhaxo> they dont have shit for my damn AMD64
<joni_> what are you searching
<Guerin> microhaxo: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install bittornado && btlaunchmanycurses .
<microhaxo> bitt
<capi> ?
<tiglionabbit> bassinboy: so in every "Display" section you have listed something like this: Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<chombee> tigglionabbit - I managed to get it with apt-cdrom. Did a man apt-cdrom and saw how to point it at the mount point
<bassinboy> tiglionabbit: yes
<chombee> it's reading package lists now!
<Guerin> mr. chombee has the flaw!
<chombee> Guerin - you got it
<Guerin> ah, what a choon
<tiglionabbit> bassinboy: and so you've restarted X, now can you go to system->preferences->screen resolution and select another one?  If not, I don't know what you can do, short of dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<Bisclaveret> Guerin: is that better than the fear?
<joni_> ok, lets settle down now
<Guerin> Bisclaveret: much.
<djs> capi: System -> Administration -> Networking - change properties of desired connection to "Static IP Address"
<Guerin> hey joni_, put it all behind you...
<bassinboy> tiglionabbit: for one, i have XFree86
<tiglionabbit> bassinboy: oh.  why's that?
<tiglionabbit> I thought ubuntu used xorg
<capi> djs, how do I do that in CLI?
<bassinboy> tiglionabbit: not warty
<tiglionabbit> o
<tiglionabbit> could dist-upgrade, or dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<paxon> I have a problem with apt-get update, anyone can point me to the right repositories please?
<joni_> I have a WUSB11 v2.8, how can i find out if it is atmel based?
<microhaxo> yo
<microhaxo> this MP3 player wont play my music
<_kevin> everyone can check out my current desktop on ubuntuforums under artwork and gnome desktop
<microhaxo> amarok
<tiglionabbit> paxon: most of the repositories you need are commented out in /etc/apt/sources.list
<tiglionabbit> there are also the backports repositories
<paxon> tiglionabbit, I need a new list.
<tiglionabbit> a new list?
<paulproteus> microhaxo: Have you been to the Wiki page called RestrictedFormats?
<_kevin> microhaxo check if it's using the ALSA or eSound plugin
<paulproteus> It may help you, microhaxo.
<chombee> ivoks, tiglionabbit - apt-get is asking me to insert the disc on the drive /cdrom now, do you know where it wants me to mount the device? I don't see it specified in sources.list
<microhaxo> says no SOUND plugin
<microhaxo> :|
<djs> capi: One way is to edit (as superuser) the file /etc/network/interfaces
<microhaxo> ARE YOU KIDDING ME
<microhaxo> I CANT PLAY MY MP3's!
<_kevin> microhaxo you can
<microhaxo> ...
<microhaxo> i almost died
<microhaxo> k how?
<ghostless> How can I run without starting x11?
<_kevin> microhaxo you need the libraries to play them
<Guerin> microhaxo: life sucks. better give your computer away and become a travelling monk.
<microhaxo> I have like 40 albums
<microhaxo> where do i get the libraries?
<_kevin> microhaxo synaptic, search mp3
<microhaxo> k
<tiglionabbit> !restricted
<ubotu> [restricted]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<tiglionabbit> microhaxo: read that ^
<_kevin> microhaxo I have over 1000 albums
<microhaxo> there is like 300 mp3 stuff kevin?
<chombee> microhaxo - install xmms, beep-media-player, or gstreamer0.8-mad, for example
<microhaxo> k
<tiglionabbit> amarok is pretty nice
<_kevin> there is a library for mp3 files
<_kevin> get it
<chombee> Anyone know where I should mount a cdrom so that apt-get will find it?
<microhaxo> i dont see it kevin?
<_kevin> gstreamer0.8-mad
<djs> capi:  see "man interfaces" for more info on this file
<_kevin> my bad
<ghostless> How can I start ubuntu without starting X? As in I want to run all text based
<_kevin> microhaxo search for gstreamer0.8-mad
<chombee> it is looking for the drive '/cdrom/'
<tiglionabbit> chombee: try mounting it there then =P
<chombee> tiglionabbit - in /cdrom/, from the root?
<microhaxo> installed
<fivre> tiglionrabbit: nope, definitely can't get into an admin account
<fivre> am I stuck with a reinstall?
<chombee> tiglionabbit - it works! I'm apt-getting. Now hopefully if all goes well I can worry about ndiswrapper tomorrow
<jem> Please, How may I change the default card sound if I have 2 of them?
<chombee> I hope apt-get can survive the buffer errors while installing ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop, shit
<chombee> no it can't
<bob2> microhaxo: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestriectedFormats
<bob2> ghostless: sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/S*gdm
<microhaxo> WTF
<ghostless> bob2, what if I want to do it just once or twice
<_kevin> netsplit
<ghostless> grrr
<_kevin> when all these ppl rejoin I'm going to lag
<chombee> Is there an apt-get option to make it keep retrying forever in the face of errors?
<bob2> ghostless: then emove it from runlevel 3 and boot into that if you wanot no gdm
<fivre> ok, anyone else
<bob2> chombee: no
<ghostless> bob2, ok thats beyond me so nevermind I guess haha
<jem> Please, How may I change the default card sound if I have 2 of them?
<chombee> bob2 - it seems this cdrom is too error prone to use with apt then
<cthulfuego> ghostless: You can use 'rcconf' to quickly switch 'em on and off.
<fivre> if I somehow am no longer a sudoer, and I don't have an admin account to visudo, am I stuck reinstalling the OS?
<microhaxo> so wtf
<bob2> fivre: of course not
<bob2> no os is going to make you do that
<bob2> jem: disable one on the bios
<bob2> chombee: er, apt doesn't care, it's the kernel that's giving up
<fivre> ok then, what do I do?
<cthulfuego> fivre: No, boot it up in rescue mode and re-add yourself to the sudoers file.
<Cody_> ivoks: it's just like it has a brainfart for a second, and then it comes back.
<bob2> fivre: reboot.  go to the grub menu.  select "recover".  add yourself to the admin group.
<Cody_> I just installed Ubuntu on my laptop... I had fedora previously. With Ubuntu, I have a new problem. A few times per minute, X will simply freeze for a second and resume.
<fivre> ah
<bob2> also, renaming accounts is a bad idea
<fivre> so I learned
<ghostless> cthulfuego, ok so where is this "rcconf"
<jem> Please, How may I change the default card sound if I have 2 of them?
<fivre> that really isn't a good feature...
<microhaxo> where do i get a SOUND ENGINE?
<ghostless> cthulfuego, nvm
<ghostless> cthulfuego, thanks a bunch =)
<cthulfuego> ghostless: apt-get install rcconf; rcconf
<tiglionabbit> chombee: ?  can't you use apt-cdrom ?
<cthulfuego> microhaxo: Buy a second hand car and take it out.
<bob2> jem: disable one in the bios
<bob2> microhaxo: "sound engine" is not a technical term that exists
<microhaxo> what do i search for to get the sound library / codec
<tiglionabbit> microhaxo: have you read the restricted formats faq yet?
<bob2> microhaxo: you need to be more speciufic
<microhaxo> amarok says no sound ENGINE
<cthulfuego> microhaxo: What sound library and/or codec?
<bob2> microhaxo: the page I pointed you at explains this, I woud assume
<microhaxo> it just says
<jem> Bob2another way changing a parameter?
<microhaxo> Amarok No sound engine
<bob2> microhaxo: so, fix amarok
<ghostless> cthulfuego, thanks it works easy =)
<microhaxo> "No engine loaded, Cannot start playback"
<microhaxo> Yea
<microhaxo> what file do i neeD?
<bob2> microhaxo: search for amaraok and install whatever other packages exist
<bob2> no "file"
<tiglionabbit> you probably need a library like gstreamer.  I ask for the fourth time, have you read the restricted formats faq
<tiglionabbit> ?
<chombee> tiglionabbit - I did use apt-cdrom, then I have to mount it to /cdrom, then I can apt-get, but it gets a lot of buffer errors
<bob2> jem: blacklist one of the modules in /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<paulproteus> microhaxo: If you don't know where to get the restrictedformats faq, ask us. :)
<tiglionabbit> chombee: you can mount it wherever you want.  man apt-cdrom
<jem> I see
<tiglionabbit> !restricted
<ubotu> hmm... restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<microhaxo> lol
<chombee> tiglionabbit - doesn't matter, I just mounted it where it was looking anyway
<tiglionabbit> buffer errors?
<microhaxo> k
<microhaxo> got it workin
<tiglionabbit> um good.  Now enjoy your music, and rtff next time
<microhaxo> hahahaha
<microhaxo> lol
<chombee> tiglionabbit - yeah, hundreds of Buffer I/O error on device sr0. What does it mean?
<chombee> is that a hardware problem?
<paulproteus> chombee: Means your CD is probably bad.
<tiglionabbit> no idea
<paulproteus> But I'm surprised your CD-ROM drive shows up at sr0.  Is it external, maybe?  Is it SCSI?
<chombee> paulproteus - or the cdrom or the USB connection more likely. The cd was used fine to install on another machine
<tiglionabbit> paulproteus: he said it was usb
<paulproteus> tiglionabbit: Thanks, sorry I'm in another channel primarily.
<paulproteus> Or the drive is allergic to this disc.
<chombee> paulproteus - could I have mounted it with the wrong fs? I guess not cause I am able to browse the mounted volume
<paulproteus> chombee: No, this is a lower-level problem than picking the wrong filesystem.
<paulproteus> lower-level meaning "closer to the hardware".
<Bisclaveret> where do all the bits go after building something from apt-get -b source, as in, does it just stay in a directory somewhere after building and installing? will apt-get clean remove them and the working files?
<chombee> paulproteus - the USB connection is dodgy
<tiglionabbit> say, I have a question.  My drive is formatted as ext3.  When I boot, it says something about ext2fs, and every 30 times it has to check the disk.  This doesn't seem right..
<paulproteus> chombee: Oh, I see.
<cthulfuego> tiglionabbit: That's normal.
<tiglionabbit> I thought ext3 was journaling, and didn't have to fscheck all the time
<chombee> Goddamn it! This laptop has no internal cdrom, a broken lan card, an unsupported ext wireless card, and an ext cdrom on a broken USB connection. Argh!
<paulproteus> tiglionabbit: In your /etc/fstab , make sure the filesystem is set to 'ext3' rather than 'ext2'.
<cthulfuego> tiglionabbit: That would normally equate to a check every 2 years ;-)
<paulproteus> chombee: Yeah.  It's times like that I just take the hard drive out and install it on something else.
<paulproteus> chombee: Or be *really careful* with the USB.
<joni_> Is anyone familiar with the WUSB11?
<tiglionabbit> yes, it's ext3
<tiglionabbit> so why does it need to check it?
<paulproteus> chombee: You may find it easier to do a "server" install rather than a full one from the CD.
<chombee> paulproteus - that's whay I did! I did a server install, and ended up with the HD back in and no way to get packages
<paulproteus> Then do the rest via network or something...?
<paulproteus> chombee: I see.
<jem> Bob2,now how I may restart it?
<paulproteus> chombee: You didn't happen to copy the CD contents to that hard drive, did you?
<paulproteus> (I thought the installer did that automatically at the end, anyway.)
<chombee> paulproteus - I put the HD in another machine and did server install, but once I put the HD back I have no network and no cdrom
<tiglionabbit> also, I've found if I try to skip the check it fails to start up
<PaloDeQueso> I just downloaded linux-source-2.6.10, what link do I make and where to get nvidia drivers to compile a module right?
<chombee> paulproteus - explain ?
<fivre> bob2: how do I make myself an admin via the GRUB command line?
<cthulfuego> PaloDeQueso: Just run module-assistant
<paulproteus> The install, if I recall correctly, copies the CD's contents to /var/cache/apt/archives .
<tiglionabbit> say, where does it save the log of the messages it prints out when starting up?
<PaloDeQueso> cthulfuego , erm, what's that?
<cthulfuego> PaloDeQueso: Your saviour.
<Quequeg> tiglionabbit, try 'dmesg'
<tiglionabbit> Quequeg: nope
<paulproteus> chombee: Maybe we should work on getting the wifi to work, so you can get yourself up from there.  What card is it?
<PaloDeQueso> cthulfuego , k, brb
<paulproteus> (And do you use WEP on your network?)
* cthulfuego doesn't understand why the sound is ALWAYS muted after a bootup
<fivre> or anyone really: how do I make myself an admin via the GRUB command line?
<cthulfuego> fivre: adduser <username> admin
<chombee> paulproteus - no cd contents at that location. The wireless card is unsupported, may work with ndiswrapper - but I can't download it! Anyway - it's a LinkSys Wireless-G WPC54G
<paulproteus> fivre: Pick your default kernel.
<cthulfuego> fivre: When that's done, type 'exit' and let the bootup resume.
<paulproteus> Do 'e' to edit the command line.
<PaloDeQueso> cthulfuego , is there a package I have to install?
<paulproteus> Add ' init=/bin/sh' to it, then save it with enter.
<tiglionabbit> such disorganized advice
<paulproteus> Then do 'b' to boot from that kernel.
<cthulfuego> PaloDeQueso: yes, module-assistant :-)
<tiglionabbit> I can't even understand what you're telling him to do
<chombee> paulproteus - maybe I should put the HD in the other laptop again, download ndiswrapper or whatever might be useful, then put the HD back
<tiglionabbit> that's such a weird way to install, chomb
<paulproteus> chombee: Agreed.  But you'll want to do research to also get the Windows drivers for the laptop so ndiswrapper can do its thing.
<fivre> cthulfuego: that gave me an error message. Am I using the wrong command line?
<chombee> paulproteus - okay. I rest now
<paulproteus> chombee: Understandable.
<cthulfuego> fivre: Did the machine partially boot up and then give you a shell prompt?
<Codeman7> Just installed ubuntu, maybe 1-2 times per minute it freezes for a second.... any ideas? I can't move the mouse or type or anything, and then it just comes back
<tiglionabbit> a lot of people seem to be complaining about this freezing problem.  I've never seen it though
<fivre> err... I typed 'c' for command line at the GRUB menu
<paulproteus> fivre: Check out http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3609.html
<Codeman7> tiglion: really? on forums or something?
<cthulfuego> fivre: That was not what you were supposed to do.
<paulproteus> Follow the advice up to step 10 and get back to me once you have finished step 10.
<PaloDeQueso> cthulfuego , how do I use this with the nvidia driver install script I downloaded?
<fivre> ah
<paulproteus> Do nont continue to step 11.
<brady> Looking for a tip - gnome system monitor loads, then immediately locks up.  have uninstalled/reinstalled w/ no avail
<cthulfuego> fivre: Go abck to the list in grub, and select the 'recovery' option, then boot.
<fivre> ok
<cthulfuego> PaloDeQueso: You don't, you just tell module-assistant to sort it all out and give you packages.
<PaloDeQueso> cthulfuego , have you used this on the nvidia driver?
<PaloDeQueso> it comes as an install script.
<cthulfuego> PaloDeQueso: yes.
<cthulfuego> PaloDeQueso: Did you download the nvidia drivers from nvidia.com?
<PaloDeQueso> cthulfuego , yea
<Bisclaveret> Codeman7: that sounds like something i've experienced on win95-98 computers with bad FIFO systems :/
<Codeman7> FIFO?
* Codeman7 brainfarts
<cthulfuego> PaloDeQueso: Just trash those. Thou shalt not infect thy bopx with those.
<Bisclaveret> First In, First Out
<Codeman7> oh ...
<PaloDeQueso> cthulfuego : what do you reccoment?
<cthulfuego> PaloDeQueso: There are prepackaged Ubuntu nvidia drivers and driver source. module-assistant uses those instead.
<cthulfuego> PaloDeQueso: Just run 'module-assistant' and follow the prompts.
<PaloDeQueso> cthulfuego , I was hoping to get the latest drivers for better performance though?
<cthulfuego> PaloDeQueso: Why are you so hell-bent on breaking your machine?
<PaloDeQueso> cthulfuego , I'm not, I was just hoping for a better frame rate, but if they're that unstable I won't install the latest onces, I already have the ubuntu driver on my box and running well.
<cthulfuego> PaloDeQueso: They won't give you a higher framerate.
<PaloDeQueso> cthulfuego , oh.
<tiglionabbit> you don't have to be mean about it, cthulfuego
<cthulfuego> tiglionabbit: I wasn't aware I was.
<PaloDeQueso> cthulfuego , it's fine
<PaloDeQueso> cthulfuego , ok, then let me ask this... Do I have to set anything up like how much ram I have or anything like that or should it already be set up for the best performance?
<cthulfuego> PaloDeQueso: Any driver that requires that info can access the number under /proc.
<microhaxo> Guys, how do i install this file, cedega.tgz?
<microhaxo> can i extract it?
<microhaxo> or do i need to install?
<tiglionabbit> microhaxo: tar xvzf cedega.tgz
<cthulfuego> PaloDeQueso: You can (optionally) tell X how much vram you have, but it will justd etect it by itself if you specify nothing.
<PaloDeQueso> cthulfuego , I c.
<cthulfuego> microhaxo: cedega comes as a .deb file, use that one.
<PaloDeQueso> cthulfuego , so basically it's as good as it gets.
<tiglionabbit> that's X for extract, V for verbose, Z for gZip, f for a file
<tiglionabbit> er, but lower case
<cthulfuego> PaloDeQueso: unless you upgrade the card or the cpu, yeah.
<tiglionabbit> yeah, deb's easier
<cthulfuego> microhaxo: YOu didn't ask about p2p software so that you could download a pirated cedega, did you?
<tiglionabbit> hehe
<PaloDeQueso> cthulfuego , thanks, I guess I'll just deal with the slow emulated framereates of cedega and steam :(
<microhaxo> lol
<microhaxo> no
<microhaxo> i dloaded a CVS
<microhaxo> still cant get fkin BITTORENT TO WORK!
<cthulfuego> PaloDeQueso: Cedega ought to be able to use hardware 3d, does here.
<microhaxo> doesnt winex work just as good as cedega?
<PaloDeQueso> cthulfuego , no it runs, just not near as fast as it does in windows, like I get a 20 fps difference
<tiglionabbit> microhaxo: sudo apt-get install bittornado-gui
<cthulfuego> PaloDeQueso: yeah, but that's not surprising... it's non-native after all.
<PaloDeQueso> yea but people reported faster fps with roughly my same specs, and I even turned down the video settings.
<microhaxo> how do i
<microhaxo> convert a tgz to .deb
<microhaxo> ?
<tiglionabbit> microhaxo: you don't want to do that
<zyth> alien
<microhaxo> ?
<zyth> but it's evil
<microhaxo> then how the hell do i install
<microhaxo> this .tgz
<witless> i've installed hedgehog, but when it boots to the desktop i just get the coffee background, and that's it.  mouse moves, but nothing else works (can't get to a console or anything)...  any suggestions?
<microhaxo> ?
<tiglionabbit> microhaxo: I told you
<tiglionabbit> tar xvzf cedega.tgz
<microhaxo> that dont work
<microhaxo> ...
<tiglionabbit> then cd into it and read the readme
<microhaxo> oh
<microhaxo> it did
<microhaxo> lol
<microhaxo> where did it install it
<microhaxo> lol?
<tiglionabbit> microhaxo: that just extracted it.  Now you need to compile it
<microhaxo> Aw shit
<tiglionabbit> look for a file in it called INSTALL or README and read that for instructions
<microhaxo> k
<tiglionabbit> that's what you get from CVS, microhaxo
<zyth> um
<zyth> I have .debs for cedega
<zyth> oh
<microhaxo> :|
<zyth> you used CVS
<microhaxo> i think it is compiled?
<microhaxo> i have a usr folder?
<microhaxo> inside of that is bin
<microhaxo> and bonch of shit
<microhaxo> with a cedega console file?
<tiglionabbit> ?  if you just extracted a tgz from cvs, it wont be compiled
<microhaxo> i dont see any .c files?
<cthulfuego> Hmm. /me finds and trashes a 1.2GB ~/.transgaming.cruft directory
<zyth> unless he got an 'evil' precompiled ver.
<tiglionabbit> microhaxo: do you see a README or INSTALL file?
<microhaxo> no
<microhaxo> lol
<dreaddydave> is there a file that says make on it?
<tiglionabbit> any documentation at all?
<microhaxo> no
<microhaxo> none
<microhaxo> lol
<zyth> did you find this on a torrent site?
<microhaxo> just
<alex__> guys, can anyone help me?
<microhaxo> no
<microhaxo> its online
<zyth> lol
<microhaxo> free
<microhaxo> ubuntu forums
<alex__> i have a question
<tiglionabbit> is there a file called autogen.sh or install.sh ?
<zyth> sounds like precompiled.
<microhaxo> no
<dreaddydave> right they give away the cvs
<alex__> about dual OS booting
<zyth> alex__, don't ask to ask, ask, and if someone can help you, they will.
<alex__> ok, tnx
<statico> How can I install a really old version of a package, one that's probably not even on the mirrors? I'm trying to get xserver-xorg=6.8.1-1ubuntu16
<alex__> this is my first time with linux and irc
<dulouz> tgz file could also be a slackware package
<statico> Not that it *will* install, I just want to see what requires a newer version.
<microhaxo> Oh
<dulouz> in which case, not source
<zyth> dulouz, if it was, he could alien it.
<microhaxo> there is a doc folder
<microhaxo> how the hell do i install this sh*t
<microhaxo> it extracted a USR folder
<microhaxo> with all stuff inside
<alex__> http://ubuntuguide.org/#addwindowsentrygrubmenu here author says "Assumed that /dev/hda1 is the location of Windows partition"
<alex__> but mine windows partition is hdb1
<tiglionabbit> microhaxo: cvs isn't always stable.  It's meant for developers to work on
<microhaxo> i dont care
<microhaxo> i just want to install it..
<microhaxo> :|
<tiglionabbit> go ask the developers
<microhaxo> lmao
<alex__> what exactly i should type in menu.list except (hd0,0)?
<microhaxo> common
<zyth> alex__, I *think* hd(1,0) BUT don't quote me on that, read the grub manpage
<cthulfuego> (0,0) is sda1 or hda1
<alex__> ah, ok, tnx anyway
<cthulfuego> alex__: See /usr/share/doc/grub/examples/ for a sample.
<zyth> cthulfuego, is 1,0 hdb1?
<cthulfuego> zyth: yep
<zyth> ok so I was right
<zyth> but still, read the docs ;)
<cthulfuego> zyth: Well, hda1 in my case, coz 0,0 is sda1 :-)
<alex__> cool, tnx everyone
<zyth> I gotta feed my WoW account some time
<steph> does anyone know of a guide to install the new ati drivers that Wont make me screw up X so i have to reinstall
<zyth> it won't let me play, grr.
<alex__> LINUX ROCKS! WINDAZ SUcKS! My bests 2 everyone
<cthulfuego> steph: module-assistant
<zyth> that was odd.
<microhaxo> Right, can someone just tell me how i can install this, i have a usr folder, bin lib folders
<steph> cthulfuego, what's that?
<microhaxo> in the bin there is a CEDEGA terminal deal
<zyth> microhaxo, well, you could be insane, chdir to /, and as root tar -zxvf cedega.tgz
<zyth> and hope it doesn't kill things
<microhaxo> Lol
<microhaxo> another option
<zyth> cause that's what it sounds like it wants
<microhaxo> well
<zyth> I have .deb's.
<zyth> they work better :P
<microhaxo> i tried to run it
<microhaxo> get these errors
<microhaxo> p: cannot stat `/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega//.transgaming/tg_config_version': No such file or directory
<microhaxo> Update complete
<zyth> yeah
<zyth> you don't have that dir
<microhaxo> wtf is that all about
<zyth> unless you decompress from /
<zyth> probably
<microhaxo> so i have CVS?
<microhaxo> or is it compiled
<microhaxo> ?
<zyth> No you have some wonky precompiled ver
<microhaxo> how the hell do i use it?
<zyth> you could uncompress it as root and hope it works
<zyth> from /
<microhaxo> how do i do that?
<Codeman7> I have Ubuntu on my laptop. Maybe 1-2 times per minute, it just freezes for a second (the entire X interface) and then comes back.
<zyth> open terminal, cd to / and sudo tar -zxvf cedega.tgz
<zyth> but you could do nasty nasty things to your ubuntu if that is malicious in any ways
<dreaddydave> you're not going to be able to insall cedega from cvs
<microhaxo> yay
<microhaxo> i got an RPM
<microhaxo> convert to DEB
<microhaxo> so
<gpd> Codeman7: me too
<gpd> Codeman7: but more like 5 mins
<microhaxo> sudo alien -d cedega-200050214-cvs.i586.rpm
<dulouz> speaking of Wine, i've only recently switch from SuSE to Ubuntu. Searching in Synaptic Package Manager, I don't even find Wine. i think i have all the repositories from /etc/apt/sources.list available
<cthulfuego> microhaxo: Just don't actually expect it to work, though.
<zyth> http://www003.portalis.it/115/gtngursngsn85m5699865.html
<zyth> if ti doesn't work, get WineX from there
<zyth> might work :)
<cthulfuego> or just use a stable version.
<microhaxo> i got that
<microhaxo> k
<Codeman7> gpd: any solutions?
<microhaxo> how do i convert rpm to dEB?
<zyth> alien, I think
<microhaxo> the exact command? cuz it says no directory when i do alien -d filename
<cthulfuego> microhaxo: 'man alien'
<gpd> Codeman7: not as yet:  messages like ide2 wait for ready failed before probe!
<microhaxo> there we go
<microhaxo> :D
<Codeman7> gpd: where are you seeing these?
<microhaxo> aww shit
<gpd> Codeman7: possibly ide2=0x1F0 in grub
<microhaxo> it extracted it
<gpd> Codeman7: /var/log/syslog just b4 hang
<microhaxo> to a cedega folder
<microhaxo> now waht i do?
<gpd> Codeman7: hang only recoverable with Ctrl-Alt-Prtscrn-S-U-B = you too?
<Codeman7> I don't see anything :/
<witless> anyone know what might cause ubuntu to freeze on start-up with a blank coffee background, and nothing responding but the mouse?
<gpd> Codeman7: no... not sure that is the right error
<microhaxo> guys
<gpd> Codeman7: sometimes freeze recovers but top says all is well
<tiglionabbit> dunno witless.  Tried switching to a virtual terminal and running 'top' to see what programs are active?
<microhaxo> i did man alien -p filename.rpm
<microhaxo> it made a folder with contents
<zyth> um
<microhaxo> how do i install now?
<Codeman7> gpd: see, mine just freezes for a second or two and always returns
<gpd> microhaxo: you have the same as me and Codeman7
<microhaxo> huh?
<gpd> microhaxo: mine freezes on Gnome login
<witless> tiglionabbit: i tried, but i couldn't even do that - no response at all.  had to reset the machine.
<microhaxo> not me
<microhaxo> im kde
<gpd> microhaxo: but also freezes in rescue!
<Codeman7> micro: i'm sure it's not a gnome problem
<microhaxo> im not gnome
<microhaxo> lol
<microhaxo> im kde
<microhaxo> lmao
<microhaxo> anywho
<gpd> i had breezy and all good... then downgraded to hoary and this!
<microhaxo> why didnt this command : man alien -p filename.rpm   make a deb? it made a folder instead
<gpd> i tried multiple kernels but no joy
<Codeman7> gpd: it's probably something simple
<Codeman7> gpd: like HD sleeping or video card or something
<gpd> tried apic off no joy
<gpd> nope... it is on boot
<Codeman7> gpd: laptop by any chance?
<gpd> yes
<Codeman7> me too
<Codeman7> hmm
<gpd> but all ok b4 with hoary pre-release
<gpd> maybe they changed a kernel setting
<gpd> mabye i should try warty and upgrade with sources.list
<microhaxo> Yoo, why did that command man alien -d take my rpm to a foldeR?!
<microhaxo> and how do i install it from folder?
<gpd> microhaxo: alien just creates a .deb
<microhaxo> yea
<gpd> you have to use dpkg -i file.deb
<microhaxo> well mine made a folder
<alex__> can anyone tell me how to make a folder in "start"-application list for CrossOver and programms that were installed with crossover?
<Codeman7> gpd: I have this weird feeling it has something to do with power management] 
<limer> morning all
<gpd> Codeman7: I tried apic off... and apm not supported on my laptop
<microhaxo> gpd what?
<microhaxo> so i do
<microhaxo> man alien -d cedega-2005.rpm then what?
<Codeman7> gpd: hmmm.
<Codeman7> micro: you using a laptop too?
<gpd> microhaxo: why -d ?
<microhaxo> why not?
<microhaxo> lol
<microhaxo> what option to i do?
<gpd> can't remember... no option?
<gpd> isn't cedega in multiverse?
<cthulfuego> microhaxo: run 'man alien' and read how to use it. Don't make up command lines and hope they work.
<microhaxo> haha
<microhaxo> i was right
<microhaxo> -d = deb
<microhaxo> :P
<cthulfuego> microhaxo: alien created DEBs byd efault on Debian (and by association on Ubuntu)
<microhaxo> then wtf
<microhaxo> what command
<dr_willis> the cedega home page had .pkg's the other day
<microhaxo> alien cedega.rpm?
<dr_willis> but not sure wht cedega-2005 is :P
<gpd> if alien works it should produce cedega.deb
<cthulfuego> microhaxo: ... which you would know, had you read the manpage.
<microhaxo> i didnt get this FROM THEM
<microhaxo> it is a CVS compile
<microhaxo> now
<microhaxo> how do i convert this rpm to deb the EXACT COMMAND?
<gpd> alien cedega.deb
<gpd> (-d is default)
<microhaxo> k
<gpd> try file cedega.rpm
<gpd> s/cedega.deb/cedega.rpm/
<gpd> dpkg -i cedega.deb
<fivre> Ok then...
<gpd> if file cedega.rpm doesn't say it is rpm then something is wrong
<gpd> Codeman7: what is your plan for fix?
<fivre> I've made myself part of the root user group, and went into vi and edited myself into the sudo text thing, and I still can't use sudo...
<microhaxo> aww shit
<microhaxo> that wont work
<microhaxo> it wont convert to .deb
<gpd> what does it say?
<microhaxo> sudo alien Cedega-2005.rpm
<microhaxo> LOTS O SHIT
<microhaxo> i mean lots
<microhaxo> like
<microhaxo> dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: could not find any packages for  (libasound.so.2)
<microhaxo> dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: unable to find dependency information for shared library libasound (soname 2, path , dependency field Depends)
<microhaxo> 10x more
<gpd> apt-get install libasound
<gpd> bla bla
<gpd> rpm dependencies are *painful*
<fivre> so, how do I make myself a sudoer again?
<microhaxo> sudo -s
<cthulfuego> Those are WARNINGS, not ERRORS.
<gpd> sudo /etc/sudoers
<cthulfuego> fivre: Are you on the shell?
<microhaxo> it didnt make the rpm
<gpd> sudo vim /etc/sudoers
<microhaxo> IT MADE a damn FOLDER AGAIN
<microhaxo> not a .deb
<microhaxo> :|
<gpd> add yourlogin   ALL=(ALL) ALL
<fivre> ctulfuego/gpd: yes, and that's what I did
<gpd> it is not making a deb due to failed dependencies.. you must fix them
<microhaxo> omg
<microhaxo> how do i fix
<microhaxo> :|
<fivre> and It still doesn't work
<cthulfuego> fivre: Ok. Run 'adduser <yourlogin> admin'
<pfp> hmm.. have you seen this: xcftopnm: protocol error (1) at /usr/lib/perl5/Gimp/Net.pm line 67. (ERROR)
<gpd> microhaxo: reboot into windows and play there ;-P
<fivre> I don't seem to have a user group named admin... I added to the root group, which didn't seem to help either :(
<gpd> lol
<gpd> fivre: if you are running ubuntu you should be in sudo automatically
<gpd> fivre: what did you do to break it?
<cthulfuego> fivre: When the machine boots up normally, can your user account login ok?
<fivre> yes
<tiglionabbit> he said he messed up from the users and groups manager
<Codeman7> ok
<fivre> it just can't sudo anymore
<Codeman7> so I'm trying to compile a program... it says "no suitable cc found in path"
<tiglionabbit> so what he needs to do is boot as root from grub
<Codeman7> what do i do?
<tiglionabbit> Codeman7: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Codeman7> Thank you :)
<fivre> I also tried to add a user of the same name as the original, but it can't log in
<tiglionabbit> fivre, you simly need to boot as root.  I don't know how to do it but I know it's possible.  Read about GRUB
<tiglionabbit> *simply
<fivre> no, I did that
<tiglionabbit> then visudo
<gpd> fivre: http://www.linuxhelp.ca/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=3&t=6285
<gpd> sorry that was meant for microhaxo
<gpd> fivre: just edit /etc/passwd and /etc/groups by hand and make sure it is correct
<gpd> fivre: did you try su - ?
<Codeman7> how do I compile a c file?
<Codeman7> gcc -o name.c name.o?
<gpd> Codeman7: s/name.o/name/
<_Cat> name.o -o is redundant
<Codeman7> ok, thanks
<Codeman7> got it
<fivre> that gets an 'Authentication Failure'
<gpd> fivre: su - should be your root password
<gpd> fivre: you can boot into single user to change root password... grub single
<gpd> sudo is your own password (as you know I hope)
<fivre> hmm...
<family_> Does a heatsink fan blow in or out?
<PlutoPrime> anyone knows of a email checker app for gnome that doesn't crash/fail in some strange manner like mail-notification
<HrdwrBoB> family_: it blows onto the heatsink
<family_> thanks
<family_> i love this channel :)
<gpd> this channel is freaking crazy!
<gpd> it's like 1995 all over again ;-)
<gpd> those debian boys would lolz to see this
<jsgotangco> heh
<Codeman7> I need to rip a .asf to an actual windows media file... can anyone help me?
<Codeman7> I think mplayer can do it, but I don't know how
<gpd> you say 99.999% of this in #debian you'd be kick in 3 secs
<gpd> Codeman7: are you doing 27 things at one or something?
<Codeman7> gpd: yeah.
<family_> HrdwrBoB:, is there anyway besides turning a fan on to see which direction it blows?
<PlutoPrime> so gnome does not have an email checking app???
<PlutoPrime> bah
<gpd> family_: look at the fan fins ...
<HrdwrBoB> family_: all computer fans spin clockwise
<family_> yes...
<family_> ok
<gpd> PlutoPrime: which gnome?
<pfp> PlutoPrime: gnome-biff it was called i think, an applet
<family_> i'm confused
<pfp> PlutoPrime: gnubiff
<family_> If i wanted to make a fan blow down, how would i figure it out
<family_> my brain is spinning in circles lol
<family_> i think i need to draw a picture in the gimp
<pfp> heh
<pfp> the fans have small arrows on them btw :)
<family_> where?
<pfp> on the side
<gpd> family_: if this is a cpu fan it *should work* - how difficult can it be?
<jem> How I get this message when try to play MIDI?ALSA lib seq_hw.c:446:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed
<PlutoPrime> pfp, thanks.. that sounds like a good app but I forgot to mention Ineed gmail support :(
<PlutoPrime> mail-notification worked fine on another comp
<gpd> gmail = use firefox extension
<PlutoPrime> on this one when I add the account it crashes
<PlutoPrime> and when I restart it, it fails to login to gmail
<family_> gpd: what do you mean?
<PlutoPrime> gpd, I need something that runs even when I don't have a browser
<gpd> PlutoPrime: there is a firefox extension for gmail
<gpd> oh
<family_> I just took apart my heatsink to clean out all the dust, and now i forgot which way it went on
<pfp> oh, a cpu heatsink fan
<family_> ya...
<jem> How I get this message when try to play MIDI?ALSA lib seq_hw.c:446:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed
<family_> Got any tips?
<family_> I have one clue
<pfp> imo they can blow in either direction, doesn't matter much
<family_> More dust is on one sid then the other...
<family_> does that mean that side was up or down?
<pfp> down probably, thats where the mess is
<family_> but on a fan...
<family_> OMG!
<family_> im so confused
<family_> haha
<family_> Hardware bob, are you here?
<pfp> a fan is a fan is a fan :)
<family_> but i don't want to fry my CPU
<pfp> and /me hasn't slept for some time..
<family_> the room temperature is really high this time of year
<HrdwrBoB> hello?
<HrdwrBoB> the label side of the fan goes up
<family_> there we go, we have an answer :)
<family_> thanks bob
<family_> so if the label is up the fan will blow down, right?
<ardob11> what's a good torrent client for linux; Azureus has problems with ports
<ghostless> Are there any good widget programs?
<family_> gdesklets
<ghostless> ok cool thanks
<family_> yep
<limer> also family_ : http://www.techspot.com/vb/all/windows/t-4922-SLK900-heatsink-fan-blowing-OUT--13-degrees-LOWER-temps.html
<HrdwrBoB> family_: correct
<family_> Great, thanks a lot bob
<family_> thats a good tip to know
<HrdwrBoB> ardob11: if azureus isn't working, then others won't work either
<ardob11> HrdwrBob: bittornado works but its annoying with all the windows
<fivre> finally
<fivre> darn thing was writing to a tmp file
<ardob11> i had the same problem in windows, bitcomet works but not azureus and I dont' have access to the firewall
<fivre> now I just need to find a way to make Xchat stop sucking (or find a better client), and make my fancy mouse worth something
<b0xy> kind of a n00b question about X11 and ubuntu?
<Codeman7> fivre: irssi is nice
<nalioth> ardob11: use "gnu screen" and btdownloadcurses.py <<<found in most bittorrent based proggys
<b0xy> I'm having trouble getting it to go to the resolution I want in Gnome
<microhaxo> Guys
<microhaxo> how the HELL
<microhaxo> ok
<microhaxo> thats it
<fivre> isn't that one all text?
<Codeman7> fivre: I guess... it's nice though
<fivre> I want my XiRCON-kano back :(
<microhaxo> Ok
<microhaxo> how do i install wine?
<LinuxNIT> what program does ubuntu use to auto mount file systems?
<paxon> Anyone knows a good perl color logs program?
<kakalto> would anyone here just put some unfamiliar os onto your computer, with no indication if it'll work, and no idea what it's like?
<Bisclaveret> does anyone in here know much about x-chat and character sets?
<kakalto> like, if you'd heard quite a lot of bad things about it, especially?
<Bisclaveret> kakalto: trying to install OS/2? ;)
<kakalto> lol, actually I was wanting to trial WinXP, but.... there's no evaluation for downlod >_>
<kakalto> *download
<b0xy> can someone help me with a little GUI config problem? I just need to get it to display 800x600 instead of 640x***
<microhaxo> Guys, i have the AMD 64 kernel of kubuntu, HOW CAN I DLOAD and install WINE please.
<b0xy> it feels like I'm close to getting it I just don't know enough to figure out what's wrong
<cthulfuego> microhaxo: haha.
<cthulfuego> microhaxo: Wine doesn't run on amd64.
<microhaxo> wtf
<microhaxo> cant i run it in 32bit mode?
<microhaxo> its a damn amd 64 it can run 32 bit
<cthulfuego> microhaxo: Sure, you'll need a 32bit chroot.
<microhaxo> wtf does that mean?
* cthulfuego gives up
<microhaxo> im new damn
<microhaxo> i have gone too far on this kernel to REINSTALL EVERYTHING..
<limer> maybe this will help microhaxo: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29996&highlight=wine+amd64
<b0xy> cthulfuego: you mind helping me quick with GUI probleM?
<cthulfuego> b0xy: What gui problem?
<b0xy> I can't seem to get it to display in 800x600 mode
<cthulfuego> b0xy: What video card?
<Bisclaveret> does anyone in here know what charset i would need to be in (using X-Chat) to properly join a channel with a  in the name?
<Bisclaveret> utf-8 it looks alright to me but i'm really joining a channel with <name-backslash-copyright-dotted A> or somesuch. ISO8859-15 looks allright to other users, but i still create a new channel
<b0xy> ATI Technologies, Inc. Mach64 VT (264 VT)
<cthulfuego> Bisclaveret: utf8 or anything with -15 in it
<b0xy> that's what's auto-detected
<lamont> what do we have for editing pdf's, I wonder...
<microhaxo> wine works fine on amd64
<b0xy> I have all the monitor settings set exactly
<cthulfuego> b0xy: *nod* Did you run 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and enable higher resolutions?
<alex__> hey, guys, i was trying to install Age of Empires with Cedega and got some problems - plz help
<alex__> alex@ubuntu:~$ sudo cedega /mnt/cdrom/aoesetup.exe
<alex__> wine: '/home/alex/.transgaming/wineserver-ubuntu' is not owned by you
<alex__> alex@ubuntu:~$ sudo chown alex /home/alex/.transgaming/wineserver-ubuntu
<alex__> alex@ubuntu:~$ sudo cedega /mnt/cdrom/aoesetup.exe
<alex__> wine: '/home/alex/.transgaming/wineserver-ubuntu' is not owned by you
<TestDummy> Anybody know much about tweaking Gnome?
<b0xy> cthulfuego: yes
<Quest-Master> TestDummy: What for?
<Bisclaveret> cthulfuego: every time i try i simply create a new channel with me in it, with the same name as the channel already there, instead of joining the channel
<b0xy> I disabled all resoltuions except 800x600 in xorg.conf
<TestDummy> I'm trying to use a dark background, with a transparent panel, and the black text doesn't show up well on a dark background.
<TestDummy> Anyway to change the text colour?
<Quest-Master> Mmm, yeah
<cthulfuego> Bisclaveret: Hmmm.
<Codeman7> uuuugh
<Codeman7> mplayer takes FOREVER to compile
<b0xy> cthulfuego: I'm using 24bit. should I try switching down to something else? 16 bit?
<b0xy> cthulfuego: it's just in Gnome GUI that I have problems with it
<cthulfuego> b0xy: Try can try, but it shouldn't make a difference.
<TestDummy> Somebody told me before it was theme dependant but...
<alex__> are there any other ways to change ownership of directory besides  command chown?
<Quest-Master> TestDummy: Check /etc/fonts/fonts.conf and see if you can change the colors there
<cthulfuego> b0xy: Are there other options in System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution?
<cthulfuego> alex__: no
<b0xy> cthulfuego: ok yeah. that messed it up
<TestDummy> Eck..
<TestDummy> "DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE.
<TestDummy> 	IT WILL BE REPLACED WHEN FONTCONFIG IS UPDATED."
<alex__> cthulfuego but why wine argue with me that i still don't own "/home/alex/.transgaming/wineserver-ubuntu"
<b0xy> cthulfuego: no. the only option is 640x400
* RuffianSoldier just hooked up a new Ubuntu box
<RuffianSoldier> havent used linux in months :d
<TestDummy> I don't see much about font colours in there anyway
<alex__> RuffianSoldier !
<microhaxo> Wtf
<cthulfuego> b0xy: Did it also only show 640x400 when you didn't have specific monitor info in xorg.conf?
<b0xy> cthulfuego: yes
<microhaxo> is it ILLEGAL to add a line into the sources.list?
<cthulfuego> b0xy: What monitor do you have?
<microhaxo>  deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/
<microhaxo>  deb-src http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/
<b0xy> cthulfuego: I had to input the specific monitor refresh and sync to even get into GUI
<b0xy> cthulfuego: Pavilion M40
<alex__> alex@ubuntu:~$ sudo cedega /mnt/cdrom/aoesetup.exe
<alex__> wine: '/home/alex/.transgaming/wineserver-ubuntu' is not owned by you
<alex__> alex@ubuntu:~$ sudo chown alex /home/alex/.transgaming/wineserver-ubuntu
<alex__> alex@ubuntu:~$ sudo cedega /mnt/cdrom/aoesetup.exe
<alex__> wine: '/home/alex/.transgaming/wineserver-ubuntu' is not owned by you
<alex__>    
<microhaxo> YO
<microhaxo> how the hell
<alex__> and again and again
<kvidell> ahck
<microhaxo> why cant i add these lines to sources.list?
<microhaxo>  deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/
<microhaxo>  deb-src http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/
<kvidell> You broke bitchx
<cthulfuego> alex__: Why are you running cedega as root?
<kvidell> good job
* kvidell hits the redraw hotkey
<alex__> i don't think i run it as root
<microhaxo> YO why cant i add these damn lines to sources.list
<microhaxo> !
<ubotu> Wish i knew, microhaxo
<microhaxo>  deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/
<microhaxo>  deb-src http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/
<microhaxo> it says
<cthulfuego> alex__: Yes, you do.
<Quest-Master> alex__: sudo makes it so
<alex__> or you mean i don't need to use command sudo?
<microhaxo> E: Malformed line 30 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<kvidell> what's the error?
<kvidell> mmm....
<kvidell> oh
<microhaxo> ?
<alex__> ha, i'll try to do it without sudo
* TestDummy thinks
<kvidell> you need to tell it a distrobution at the end I think
<microhaxo> ?
<kvidell> just throw the word "hoary" on the end of the line
<TestDummy> There's got to be an option somewhere for this..
<microhaxo> k
<kvidell> (after a space, of course)
<limer> microhaxo: maybe sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list  ?
<GMAN2003> anyone know of an app to monitor temps from the cpu and mainboard as well as current cpu speed and such....??
<microhaxo> shit
<alex__> damn, shit
<alex__> alex@ubuntu:~$ sudo cedega /mnt/cdrom/aoesetup.exe
<alex__> wine: '/home/alex/.transgaming/wineserver-ubuntu' is not owned by you
<alex__> alex@ubuntu:~$ sudo chown alex /home/alex/.transgaming/wineserver-ubuntu
<alex__> alex@ubuntu:~$ sudo cedega /mnt/cdrom/aoesetup.exe
<alex__> wine: '/home/alex/.transgaming/wineserver-ubuntu' is not owned by you
<microhaxo> E: Malformed line 30 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<microhaxo> still says it
<Quest-Master> alex__: No sudo!
<microhaxo> :|
<microhaxo> wtf
<alex__> alex@ubuntu:~$ cedega /mnt/cdrom/aoesetup.exe
<alex__> wine: '/home/alex/.transgaming/wineserver-ubuntu' must not be accessible by other users
<Quest-Master> :\
<kvidell> you messed up the install by running it sudo
<TestDummy> Hm..
<kvidell> chown it to alex:alex and try again
<alex__> huh?
<kvidell> that directory
<kvidell> sudo chown alex:alex that-directory-here
<kvidell> then run it again as your user, sans sudo
<alex__> ok
<TestDummy> GMAN2003: Something like that works with lmsensors?
<kvidell> that directory/that file
<kvidell> whatever it was that it was mad about
<GMAN2003> any sensors off the mobo's bios
<alex__> alex@ubuntu:~$ sudo chown alex:alex /home/alex/.transgaming/wineserver-ubuntu
<alex__> alex@ubuntu:~$ cedega /mnt/cdrom/aoesetup.exe
<alex__> wine: '/home/alex/.transgaming/wineserver-ubuntu' must not be accessible by other users
<alex__> alex@ubuntu:~$ sudo cedega /mnt/cdrom/aoesetup.exe
<alex__> wine: '/home/alex/.transgaming/wineserver-ubuntu' is not owned by you
<kvidell> as for microhaxo: pm me a few lines of your sources.lst that have other sources plus those
<kvidell> hm
<TestDummy> That's what that package does last I checked
<kvidell> okay
<kvidell> do it again to that directory this time
<microhaxo> k
<kvidell> it was mad about the file, now it's mad about it's parent directory
<RuffianSoldier> how do i get apt-get to fully work? i havent used Ubuntu in so long i forget
<b0xy> cthulfuego: it doesn't seem to matter what info I put in for my monitor/screen. I try different settings and still get 640x400 in the GUI Resolution options
<bob_> RuffianSoldier, "fully work"?
<RuffianSoldier> idk
<limer> when something is in the clipboard, where is it actually located in ubuntu?
<RuffianSoldier> i cant download fluxbox....
<RuffianSoldier> its non-existent in repos
<alex__> ha, the same thing actually
<alex__> alex@ubuntu:~$ sudo chown alex:alex /home/alex/.transgaming
<alex__> alex@ubuntu:~$ cedega /mnt/cdrom/aoesetup.exe
<alex__> wine: '/home/alex/.transgaming/wineserver-ubuntu' must not be accessible by other users
<alex__> alex@ubuntu:~$ sudo cedega /mnt/cdrom/aoesetup.exe
<alex__> wine: '/home/alex/.transgaming/wineserver-ubuntu' is not owned by you
<microhaxo> yo guys, what the hell is wrong with this sources.list it wont let me add the two last lines to dload wine..
<microhaxo> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/85
<cthulfuego> alex__: chmod 600 /home/alex/.transgaming/wineserver-ubuntu
<b0xy> cthulfuego: any ideas?
<cthulfuego> alex__: And stop running cedega through sudo
<cthulfuego> b0xy: Still looking...
<RuffianSoldier> nvm im out
<RuffianSoldier> cya
<alex__> alex@ubuntu:~$ chmod 600 /home/alex/.transgaming/wineserver-ubuntu
<alex__> alex@ubuntu:~$ cedega /mnt/cdrom/aoesetup.exe
<alex__> wine: chdir to /home/alex/.transgaming/wineserver-ubuntu : Permission denied
<GMAN2003> so have you guys heard that Verizon is doing fiberoptic to your house!!! 30mbps if you can get it!! holy balls
<cthulfuego> b0xy: What do you have the refresh rates set to at the moment?
<microhaxo> 30mbps is 100 dollars
<GMAN2003> 200
<microhaxo> 15mbit is 40
<cthulfuego> alex__: chmod 700 /home/alex/.transgaming/wineserver-ubuntu
<microhaxo> :D
<cthulfuego> GMAN2003: there is no verizon here
<b0xy> cthulfuego: HorizSync    31.468-54.0
<b0xy> VertRefresh 56.0-85.0
<limer> microhaxo: I just edited my sources.list with nano without issues
<limer> did you use "sudo"?
<cthulfuego> b0xy: *nod* ok.
<TestDummy> "VertRefresh Strobelight - 85.0" XD
<alex__> alex@ubuntu:~$ chmod 700 /home/alex/.transgaming/wineserver-ubuntu
<alex__> alex@ubuntu:~$ cedega /mnt/cdrom/aoesetup.exe
<TestDummy> 56 is terrible
<TestDummy> Heh.
* b0xy rolls eyes
<GMAN2003> na matter what the telco, you can get verizon as your home phone, the local telco then runs the fiber, verizon is just the middle man
<TestDummy> Sorry.
<b0xy> old HP Pavilion pull
<b0xy> :P
<alex__> alex@ubuntu:~$ chmod 700 /home/alex/.transgaming/wineserver-ubuntu
<alex__> alex@ubuntu:~$ cedega /mnt/cdrom/aoesetup.exe
<b0xy> this comp is a Nu Tech 17in LCD
<microhaxo> GUYS
<b0xy> so much easier on the eyes
<alex__> /usr/lib/transgaming_cedega//winex/bin/wine: cannot find '/mnt/cdrom/aoesetup.exe'
<Myrtti> hrmrhm
<cthulfuego> b0xy: Does it run in better resolutions under other OSes?
<Myrtti> knitting is fun
<microhaxo> i now see winetools in my synaptic, but i cannot install it?
<microhaxo> i click install
<microhaxo> and it just doesnt select it
<Sword-AwAy> Buenas
* cthulfuego is a bastard with a 21" trinition and 19" cheap thing running at 3200x1200 ;-)
<Sword-AwAy> alguien disponible?
<Sword-AwAy> xD
<b0xy> cthulfuego: it runs fine with XP at 800x600
<cthulfuego> b0xy: Ok.
<limer> microhaxo: if the package name is winetools.  go to the command line and try:  sudo apt-get install winetools
<limer> close synaptic
<alex__> THANKS EVERYONE! IT WORKS!
<microhaxo> l
<microhaxo> k
<GMAN2003> testdummy, so after i install libsensors, where the crap am i running it from?
<microhaxo> wtf
<microhaxo> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<microhaxo>   winetools: Depends: wine (>= 0.0.20040914) but it is not installable
<microhaxo> ?
<cthulfuego> b0xy: Can you just try 8bit?
<GMAN2003> i am struggling to run my installed apps, need help....  *sigh
<b0xy> cthulfuego: one sec
<limer> microhaxo: lotsa 'wtf'  :P
<microhaxo> yea what the hell is that about
<limer> microhaxo: might try:  sudo apt-get remove wine
<PlutoPrime> GMAN2003, libsnesors is a library for sensors
<PlutoPrime> it's not an app
<PlutoPrime> you cant run libraries
<PlutoPrime> what did you instal libsensors for?
<limer> then could always try:  sudo apt-get install wine
<microhaxo> Package wine is not installed, so not removed
<cthulfuego> GMAN2003: if libsensors is installed and lm-sensors is installed, run 'sudo sensors-detect'
<GMAN2003> well is there such a thing as an app to detect cpu and mobo temps?
<microhaxo> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<microhaxo> is only available from another source
<microhaxo> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<PlutoPrime> GMAN2003, listen cthulfuego  :)
<cthulfuego> GMAN2003: .. after you have installed modules and configured them, you can run 'sensors'.
<limer> microhaxo: you might try googling some of your answers
<microhaxo> yea
<microhaxo> tell me about it
<b0xy> cthulfuego: that loads and lets me choose different resolution settings in GUI
<b0xy> cthulfuego: only problem is that it's 8bit so viewing it sucks ass
<cthulfuego> b0xy: Is 800x600 available now?
<limer> microhaxo: I haven't had the chance to play with WINE, but might since I really miss Irfanview :D
<b0xy> cthulfuego: yes. several choices are available
<cthulfuego> b0xy: Hmm... so X doesn't think the screen (or gfx card) can go high enough.
<microhaxo> limer
<limer> ?
<microhaxo> im gonna dload the SOURCE from winehq
<microhaxo> can you help me manually install?
* cthulfuego needs to go and drop some stuff off in the city
* kvidell goes for a walk
<GMAN2003> cthulfuego, okay, ran that, went through the options, where can i see any temps, specs, etc.??
<aisowner> i just tried installing the new ATI driver .. but when i do a fglrx .. i dont see my ati or radeon 9800 . .i see a Mesa driver ?
<b0xy> cthulfuego: so what should I do about it?
<limer> microhaxo: wish I could man but I should probably be off to bed soon.  besides, I'm a noob too :D  I found most of your answers by googling or using my knowledge of cli to help
<limer> :D
<b0xy> someway I can reconfigure or choose a different driver?
<PlutoPrime> GMAN2003, once you get your temps etc showing checkout the app "gdesklets" , it uses the sensors to show the temps in pretty display on your desktop
<aisowner> anyone know why its saying mesa instead of fglrx ?
<PlutoPrime> it does a lot more than that too.. lots of applets for gdesklets
<limer> microhaxo: and ubuntuguide.org helps a lot
<microhaxo> yea, but
<microhaxo> im runnin the damn amd64 version
<microhaxo> so everything is fubar
<bob_> lol
* bob_ hugs 32bit
<microhaxo> lol
<microhaxo> it runs fine
<GMAN2003> Plutoprime, so once i download gdesklets, where will i run that app from?
<microhaxo> but they dont have the packages set up at all
<goofyheadedpunk> I did a server install, and need a compiler. I don't have an internet connection, so I'd like to apt-get from my CD. According to this page: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-basico.en.html#s-cdrom I can issue the command "apt-cdrom -d /media/cdrom add" to add cdrom to sources.list. I do that and then issue "apt-get install build-essentials", but it doesn't work. I'm told that it "Couldn't find package build-essen
<microhaxo> Ok guys i have the wine.rpm
<PlutoPrime> GMAN2003, it will install an icon in your gnome menu somewhere
<microhaxo> how do i install?
<b0xy> cthulfuego: what do I do about it?
<PlutoPrime> GMAN2003, do a google search for gdesklets and go to their websites
<microhaxo> ok guys, i have the wine.rpm how can i install this?
<PlutoPrime> GMAN2003, you have to download modules or applets to view the temperature
<GMAN2003> bullshit it will, shit never shows up.....
<goofyheadedpunk> Any clues as to why this isn't working?
<GMAN2003> i download it using synaptic
<PlutoPrime> yea
<PlutoPrime> synaptic should have version .34
<alex__> /home/alex/TransGaming_Drive/Program Files/Microsoft Games/Age of Empires II
<PlutoPrime> I think gdesklets goes under Accessories
<alex__> alex@ubuntu:~$ cd /home/alex/TransGaming_Drive/Program Files/Microsoft Games/Age of Empires II
<alex__> bash: cd: /home/alex/TransGaming_Drive/Program: No such file or directory
<alex__> alex@ubuntu:~$
<alex__> what i should type instead of "Program Files"?
<GMAN2003> plutoprime; heres the other thing, i swear i must have downloaded a good 100 different new apps and programs, but they do not show up on my gnome? any ideas?
<PlutoPrime> GMAN2003, not every app shows up in your gnome menu, specially 3rd party crap you find on the net
<PlutoPrime> GMAN2003, open up a terminal and type the command to run the app
<PlutoPrime> or click the Application menu and click Run .. then type the name
<alex__> any ideas how to change "long names" in console?
<Quest-Master> alex__: Put it in ""s
<PlutoPrime> GMAN2003, gnome menu system still needs work.. and so does linux package management... don't expect the identical behavior of windows installers
<Ghetek> !seen kassetra
<ubotu> kassetra <~kassetra@c-67-171-201-213.hsd1.or.comcast.net> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu, 2d 20m 14s ago, saying: 'ds installs just fine, and both are runnign.'.
<david__> I'm having trouble getting a new Ubunto installation to recognize the 1280x768 screen on my Sony TR3A.  Checked Google and found some settings for the "Monitor" section of Xorg.conf, but that didn't do the trick.  Any ideas?
<GMAN2003> oh yeah, i discovered that within the first half hour
<GMAN2003> so frickin manual about installing crap..... learning patience
<Seveas> alex__, either escap epaces, like Program\ Files or use quotes like "/blabal/Program Files"
<PlutoPrime> GMAN2003, just be patient and play around with linux for fun... once you get comfortable with things it will be a joy.. but patience!
<Seveas> david__: GNULinuxer: To find out ho you can change your display's resolution, go to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<PlutoPrime> GMAN2003, and linux is a lot younger than windows.. but see how far it has come!
<Seveas> PlutoPrime, ENOTTRUE
<Seveas> linux and windows are of about the same age
<anacron> PlutoPrime: playing with linux is like "crash boom wtf, i can fix it, i'll reinstall it"
<alex__> ok, it works with "", 10x
<anacron> can't
<alex__> ;p
<Seveas> and linux was there before windows NT was
<GMAN2003> oh yeah, if i could get comfortable to configure things the way i would like, it would be glorious and light years ahead of windows..... the potential is there
<Seveas> anacron, that's plying with windows :)
<PlutoPrime> well.. I have been using linux for 7 years...
<PlutoPrime> and I have used distros like gentoo where I compiled everything from scratch...
<GMAN2003> yeah, about 7 hours total now
<PlutoPrime> so I understand your frustration :)
<anacron> Seveas: no, you can't play with windows, because it crashes before you start
<GMAN2003> i like its networking characteristics way better than windows, that is a huge plus
<PlutoPrime> I remember the first days hehe
<b0xy> gah
<b0xy> I can't figure out why this doesn't work
<GMAN2003> i was about to throw my box out the window just learning how to install java
<Seveas> anacron, :)
<GMAN2003> what a nightmare........ *sigh*
<PlutoPrime> GMAN2003, go to www.ubuntuforums.org
<Seveas> GMAN2003: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<PlutoPrime> very nice place to learn how to do things in linux
<Seveas> GMAN2003: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<Seveas> PlutoPrime, again ENOTTRUE
<PlutoPrime> do a search for any topic you are having problems with
<GMAN2003> well yeah, i got all that down now
<Seveas> forums contain too much crap
<Seveas> better look at the wiki
<GMAN2003> flash, adobe, etc..... not bad now
<GMAN2003> frickin sucked tho
<GMAN2003> oh its much easier to install than that Seveas
<thoreauputic> Seveas: and the mailing list
<PlutoPrime> Seveas, I don't see you trying to help the fellow.. and "crap" is a very relative word when it comes to information
<GMAN2003> just did it from synaptic i think, or was it terminal
<PlutoPrime> I have had a lot of fun looking through the forums
<GMAN2003> oh well
<Seveas> PlutoPrime, I gave him links too good sources of info..
<Seveas> that's helping
<Seveas> giving misinformation is not :)
<Seveas> GMAN2003, ah backports or another java repository?
<PlutoPrime> you are certainly entilted to your opinion regarding misinformation
<Seveas> PlutoPrime, it's not an opinion
<Seveas> it's a fact
<anacron> PlutoPrime: seveas has resqued me like 1000 times, so don't blame he gives bad information
<GMAN2003> so what do you guys think about fedora?
<GMAN2003> havent tried it yet
<PlutoPrime> for example, under howto's in the forum there is a script that installs: java, mp3, flash, ttfonts etc etc
<Seveas> PlutoPrime, that SUCKS!
<GMAN2003> i couldnt get their damn cds to burn, so i said f it and went ubuntu
<Seveas> it adds backports/marillat by default
<Seveas> things that really should be avoided
<wills> hi anyone willing to chat with me
<Seveas> it teaches/explains nothing
<anacron> GMAN2003: if we would like fedora, this channel wouldn't be named ubuntu
<Seveas> and OUCH i'd never run a random script I got of some forum
<anacron> wills: chating about what?
<cary> bob2: still around?
<Seveas> GMAN2003, compared to Ubuntu, FC4 isn't that good
<Seveas> FC4/redhat are incompatibility galore
<cary> seveas: i made the plunge! i am now dual booting
<Seveas> cary, nice :)
<cary> i have SO MUCH to learn
<anacron> im triplebooting!
<cary> im still fighting on how to install the flashplayer plugin
<anacron> ain't that cool
<Seveas> cary, http://wiki.ubuntu.com :)
<wills> hi anacron . how r u . this is reg one network montioring tool
<Seveas> cary, simply enable universe/multiverse and apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<GMAN2003> really?  i keep seeing alot of major websites having RPM packages that would seem even easier to install
<Seveas> cary: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<cary> seveas: general linux... moving directories. i remember "ls" but thats it.
<cary> ahh
<Seveas> cary: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<cary> i remember reading that a bit
<anacron> wills: :D okey...
<Seveas> GMAN2003, rpms are inferior to debfiles
<wills> any one knows how to config Nagios
<PlutoPrime> GMAN2003, ubuntu uses deb packages.. you can install rpm but I don't recommend it
<Seveas> and apt is a great way of staying up to date and resolving dependencies
<Seveas> rpm is all about rpm hell :)
<GMAN2003> yeah, thats true.... i'd agree, updating with one line is nice
<anacron> apt-get is why i use ubuntu :D
<wills> hi anacron do u know
<Seveas> never being able to find a good rpm/srpm sucks...
<anacron> wills: what should i know?
<wills> nagios configuration
<anacron> wills: nope
<HrdwrBoB> wills: nagios configutation is time consuming and moderately complicated
<wills> hi seveas do u know nagios configuration
<anacron> wills: you don't have to ask personally
<Seveas> wills, I don't even know what nagios is, otherwise i would have helped you :)
<Seveas> wills, maybe /usr/share/doc/nagios  or man nagios or google can help you
<PlutoPrime> nagios is a pain in rear
<PlutoPrime> that's what it is
<HrdwrBoB> the nagios documentation is ok but it's not structured well
<Seveas> what exactly is it supposd to do?
<PlutoPrime> enterprise network monitoring tool
<HrdwrBoB> it's a monitoring program
<Seveas> ah :)
<PlutoPrime> network and server monitoring etc
<wills> i want to run nagios as a network monitor
<Seveas> I don't need that here :)
<wills> i installed it after that there is no proper documation in nagios websites
<viork> http://viork2.blogspot.com/ Spansh soft
<viork> http://viork2.blogspot.com/ Spansh soft
<viork> http://viork2.blogspot.com/ Spansh soft
<witless> when i log into ubuntu, immediately after entering login/pwd Xorg processor use goes to 99.9% ....  any help?  it's a dual athlon, gigabyte mobo, nvidia geforce video card...
<GMAN2003> well im outtie, have a good one.... later
<wills> its installed automatically. after that how to config
<wills> hi witless restart from the begining and give auto installiation
<witless> wills: what do you mean auto installation?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<wills> yes
<wills> any body know how to config nagios
<witless> wills: what do you mean by "auto installation"?
<tobi_> is there a way for mulitple programs to use the same audio device in Ubuntu?
<tiglionabbit> is there a vnc client I can use in a web browser?
<wills> when cd boots it will ask u
<Seveas> wills, stop repeating that often. Clearly no one knows. Ask again later or use the mailing list
<PlutoPrime> wills, try google! :) I think the documentation is your best help
<tiglionabbit> tobi: yes
<wills> just enter
<tiglionabbit> !restricted
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<tobi_> nice
<Seveas> tobi_, that's what ESD is for
<tobi_> ahhh
<PlutoPrime> memorizing the setup process for nagios is NOT easy
<tobi_> i will do so
<cary> seveas: im in the synaptic manager and i have this list of stuff but i have no idea what to do as for getting to the flash thing
<Seveas> cary, have you enabled universe & multiverse already?
<tiglionabbit> cary: flash?  You can install flash through firefox
<martinjh99> Morning - Which dev package do you need for GTK progs?
<wills> hi plutoprime . can u explain me
<Seveas> tiglionabbit, bad idea...
<tiglionabbit> what do you mean bad idea?
<tiglionabbit> it worked for me
<Bisclaveret> how do i install the CURRENT mozilla suite? is there no apt-get package?
<Seveas> hmm eek, ok good idea
* KarlosII works in the bg
<Seveas> flashplayer is only in marillat
<martinjh99> apt-get install mozilla
<wills> any body knows postfix
<PlutoPrime> wills: http://www.nagios.org/docs/
<PlutoPrime> that's all I can do
<Seveas> cary, use the firefox plugin manager to install flash
<cary> seveas: all i saw was each ubuntu thing listed with a check box or something telling me about if they were universe blahhhhhhhhhhhh
<cary> let me try to find it
<cary> and where on earth would i put this "apt-get" crap. terminal?
<Seveas> cary, yes
<Bisclaveret> martinjh99: there is no mozilla package. there is mozilla-browser, which is what i want, but mozilla-browser installs 1.7.6, not the current 1.7.8
<tiglionabbit> crap?
<tiglionabbit> Bisclaveret: welcome to debian
<Seveas> Bisclaveret, how old is 1.7.8/
<wills> any postfix experts
<Seveas> ?
<Bisclaveret> like, a week i think
<Seveas> Bisclaveret, that'll never be in hoary
<tiglionabbit> many of the packages have features backported, so they are newer than the version they are marked as
<martinjh99> Bisclaveret> Ahh right
<cary> seveas: i dont actually see a plug in manager for firefox. whre is that?
<Seveas> hoary is stable, so no new features are introduces
<Seveas> wait for breezy to get a newer mozilla
<martinjh99> Which dev package do you need for GTK progs?
<Bisclaveret> 1.7.7 has been out for a long while :p
<tiglionabbit> cary: go to a website that uses flash, such as newgrounds.com, and click on the puzzle piece icon that shows up in Flash's place
<_root_> can someone display the o/p of PATH
<Seveas> cary, what tiglionabbit said :)
<cary> i tried that
<tobi_> that ESD is great
<Bisclaveret> it was introduced after the IDN? spoofing
<witless> ok, my problem seems to be related to gnome.  i can start X and it works OK.  but if i run gnome-terminal in X (no window manager or anything), it locks up
<tobi_> I just got my new laptop
<cary> it said that i have to do it manual
<cary> ly
<tobi_> it is an HP nc6000
<Seveas> Bisclaveret, how old exactly?
<cary> i have downloaded the file but it says i cant install it from a GUI
<tobi_> I wiped the XP drive
<Seveas> newer that say, march ?
<thoreauputic> Bisclaveret: the version number in Ubuntu doesn't changes, but security fixes are applied
<tobi_> and installed Ubuntu
<Bisclaveret> if i had a browser, i could tell you ;)
<alex__> installed Firestarter firewall but after lunching it says "Failed to start firewall Device eth0 is not ready" what to do?
<witless> correction:  Xorg proc use goes to 99.9% (not lock up, technically)
<martinjh99> _Root_ Heres my path: /usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<tobi_> wouldnt go back ever
<cary> and i cant figure out how to navigate to where it is to try to run the crap in terminal
<transgress> what's a good place to get wallpapers from... i need more!
<Seveas> transgress, gnome-look.org / art.gnome.org
<martinjh99> transgress>art.gnome.org kde-look.org for two...
<tiglionabbit> alex__: activate eth0, you can say "ifup eth0"
<thoreauputic> alex__: sudo ifup eth0
<transgress> Seveas: good thinking...
<_root_> martinjh99 : thanx.. is it for root user ?
<transgress> thanks
<Bisclaveret> on trying to install the program from the website download, i cannot install it
<martinjh99> _root_ nope thats my user path
<cary> seveas: it keeps on sayin gi have to do it manually. when i get that file..what do i do with it.
<Bisclaveret> bisclaveret@Dragon:~/mozilla$ ./mozilla-installer
<Bisclaveret> ./mozilla-installer-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<alex__> alex@ubuntu:~/Programs/CrossOver$ sudo ifup eth0
<alex__> Password:
<alex__> ifup: interface eth0 already configured
<tiglionabbit> =\  dunno cary, worked for me.  What you can do is enable the universe and multiverse repositories, and look for the package mozilla-flashplayer
<cary> i still cant figure out how to enable them
<tiglionabbit> alex__: um, ifdown, then ifup again?
<cary> i cant find anythign in the synaptic dilly
<_root_> martinjh99 : can you send me the root's ?
<tiglionabbit> cary: settings->repositories, click the Settings button, check the "show disabled repositories" box, and then start checking boxes
<Seveas> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11
<cary> tiglionabbit: incidentally, is there an easier way than typing out tiglionabbit to say something to you (not like a pm, but a shortcut to typing a user name)
<martinjh99> _root_  /sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin
<Seveas> cary, tig<tab>
<Seveas> you're gonna love tab completion
<tiglionabbit> cary: use irssi and do what Seveas said
<martinjh99> Seveas thanks for that - Works in XChat too!
<cary> tiglionabbit, nice Seveas nice
<Seveas> it also works for filenames in the linux terminals :)
<_root_> martinjh99 : thanx
<tiglionabbit> not all clients do it.  But yeah, you can use tab completion in many places
<martinjh99> _root_ NP
<cary> tiglionabbit, irssi?  i JUST install linux. i know almost notlhign
<Seveas> tiglionabbit, don't scare a newbie off with irssi :)
<cary> tiglionabbit,  do ALL these boxes need to bechecked?
<tiglionabbit> cary: it's an irc client that runs in the terminal.  There's a package on synaptic.
<cary> like hell i am digging into terminal yet
<tiglionabbit> read this guide and you might like it http://f0rked.com/core/irssi
<cary> GUI is fine for me right now.
<thoreauputic> tiglionabbit: it's installed by default in Ubuntu :)
<martinjh99> Xchat is a nice client too.  Graphical X client!
<tiglionabbit> cary: linux isn't perfect.  You may find some things are a lot easier to do on the commandline.  So make time to familiarize yourself with it eventually
<cary> tiglionabbit, so now i have all those boxes checked (though ih ave no idea what it actualy did)
<tiglionabbit> cary: it adds places for synaptic to download packages from
<tiglionabbit> when you refresh, it will grab the lists of packages from the places you selected
* smudge8 sings about ubuntu
<_root_> martinjh99 : you are having ubuntu, right ?
<tiglionabbit> then more things will be listed in synaptic, and you can go search through it
<Bisclaveret> so if i do an apt-get install mozilla-browser or mozilla-firefox, i'm stuck with 1.7.6 for mozilla and 1.0.2 (2 versions beind, including some very critical fixes) for firefox?
<martinjh99> _root_ Yup - Nice little distro :)
<tiglionabbit> Bisclaveret: it is the most current version of firefox.  All features have been backported
<Bisclaveret> while 1.7.8 and 1.0.4 are included in all debian packages except oldstable :/
<tiglionabbit> the version number is just.. wrong.  You can change it by typing about:config into your address bar and changing the version string
<Seveas> Bisclaveret, for breezy there are newerv version. For hoary there will just be security patches
<Seveas> and /me has just waken up, so forgive me my bad spelling :)
<kafeine> lol
<kafeine> Bisclaveret, backports
<cary> tiglionabbit, and then you said to "look for the package mozilla-flashplayer"....where? what?....HUH?
<tiglionabbit> hm, direct question and then disappearence
<alxwind> is there any other command to activate eth0 besides "ifup"?
<tiglionabbit> hm.
<pfp> ip link set eth0 up .)
<alxwind> sorry
<Seveas> alxwind, try ifdown to deactivate and retry ifup
<tiglionabbit> there is the ifconfig ones
<alxwind> i tried
<Seveas> tiglionabbit, ifup calls these :)
<cary> i guess i got disconnected
<wills> anyanyyyy
<alxwind> firestarter doesn't load
<tiglionabbit> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//WiFiHowto
<alxwind> alex@ubuntu:~/Programs/CrossOver$ sudo ifdown eth0
<alxwind> Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.0.1
<alxwind> Copyright 2004 Internet Systems Consortium.
<alxwind> All rights reserved.
<alxwind> For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/products/DHCP
<alxwind> ppp0: unknown hardware address type 512
<alxwind> sit0: unknown hardware address type 776
<tiglionabbit> cary: in synaptic, there's a search button
<alxwind> ppp0: unknown hardware address type 512
<alxwind> sit0: unknown hardware address type 776
* mode/#ubuntu [+q alxwind!*@*]  by Seveas
<tiglionabbit> click on it, and search for flash
<Seveas> alxwind, read the topic
<cary> tiglionabbit, i typed in flash..noting came up
<Seveas> DO NOT paste in here
<Seveas> tiglionabbit, flash is not in multiverse
<Seveas> only in marillat
<tiglionabbit> Seveas: really?  I see flashplayer-mozilla in my list..
<paxon> guys, how do I go back to gdm and make gnome default?
<Seveas> awkward
<martinjh99> paxon> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm - Choose GDM
<Seveas> paxon, select gnome from the gdm list and it'll ask you whether gnome should be the default
<paxon> Seveas, tried that, didnt work.
<tiglionabbit> to get back to gdm, just log out
<paxon> martinjh99, ty.
<martinjh99> paxon> NP
<tiglionabbit> didn't work how?  When you click on sessions, select gnome, and log in, does it not ask you if you want it to be default?
<paxon> worked like a charm :)
<kafeine> lol
<Seveas> ahhhh
<Seveas> cary, there is no flashplayer for macs
<tiglionabbit> =[
<thoreauputic> paxon: lucky for you there was a mind reader in the chan ;)
<tiglionabbit> that sucks.  None for amd64 eitehr
<paxon> heh
<Seveas> macromedia refuses to make one
<cary> Seveas, for ubuntu ppc, there is no flash thing?
<tiglionabbit> what?  MACromedia?  But Flash was originally developed for Macs
<thoreauputic> paxon: gdm!= gnome ;)
<Seveas> cary, no
<Seveas> tiglionabbit, i mean linux on macs
<cary> doh
<tiglionabbit> =\
<Seveas> for macs running macos there is a flashplayer, but stupid macromedia doesn't make one for macs on linux
<smudge8> Seveas: its kinda funny, given that its currently running on a BSD-style system anyway...
<tiglionabbit> is it possible to hack it into place?
<tiglionabbit> like, crossover, or something
<cary> tiglionabbit, mani hope so
<Seveas> crossover is for x86
<Seveas> and windows apps
<Seveas> not for macs
<tiglionabbit> =\
<cary> where is a good place for General linux commands. as in hwo to navigate in terminal, etc
<cary> (i have googled and found a couple, b ut i figure you guys know something better)
<Seveas> cary, www.tldp.org
<thoreauputic> tiglionabbit: mac on linux is one way to use stuff like flash and media codecs on PPC
<tiglionabbit> cary: have an ebook
<Seveas> look for a shell command tutorial
<imaek> Does anyone know of a good Linux Download Manager?
<cary> tiglionabbit, eh?
<tiglionabbit> nick-zap.home.comcast.net/stuff/unix.pdf
<paxon> wget?
<tiglionabbit> also, there's the rute book
<Seveas> imaek, wget or gwget are good
<imaek> Ok
<thoreauputic> imaek: d4x (downloader for X)
<tiglionabbit> http://www.icon.co.za/~psheer/book/
<cary> tiglionabbit, are you saying you have one
<imaek> ok
<cary> ahha
<tiglionabbit> I just pasted the links
<cary> tiglionabbit, got it
<cary> thank you!
<tiglionabbit> you're welcome
<cary> (this is why i love open source communities)
<tiglionabbit> =3 glad to be of assistance
<tiglionabbit> hope you learn to love the terminal.  It'll be fun when you start ssh-ing around
<Seveas> tiglionabbit, clusterssh is eve nicer
<Seveas> :)
<tiglionabbit> ?
<schasi> now what is that?
<Seveas> apt-cache show clusterssh
<Seveas> :)
<cary> tiglionabbit, what would i do ssh'ing?
<tiglionabbit> oh cool
* mode/#ubuntu [-b alxwind!*@*]  by Seveas
<cary> Seveas, again, where would i type somehting LIKE apt-wahtever
<Seveas> cary, in a terminal
<Seveas> applications->system tools->terminal
<tiglionabbit> cary: ssh (secure shell) allows you to use other computers remotely
<alxwind> 10x, seveas
<cary> tiglionabbit, yeah, thats what iw as thinking. im wondering if i will ever have a need to do that
<Whistler> how to install tar gz archives?I extracted and now what shoul i do?
<Whistler> how to install tar gz archives?I extracted and now what should i do?
<tiglionabbit> you could be anywhere, on any computer, and open an ssh client and use your own computer at home
<Seveas> Whistler, read the files README and INSTALL
<cary> oh lord, i could set up my mom to dual boot her PC and fix crap for her (kidding)
<Seveas> Whistler, what are you installing?
<tiglionabbit> Whistler: tar gz is just compression.  There will be things in there.  Generally there's a README or INSTALL file you can read
<jaggi> I'm trying to get totem to work.. or actually, I'm trying to get a DVD to play :)
<tiglionabbit> jaggi
<tiglionabbit> !restricted
<ubotu> somebody said restricted was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Raskall> Seveas: how do I start clusterssh?
<Seveas> ubotu restricted is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> ...but restricted is already something else...
<Whistler> nvu
<Whistler> i am trying to install nvu
* Seveas off, gotta go to work
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<Whistler> there is no readme or install
<cary> tiglionabbit, so lets say i ssh into my home box (which is incidentally a powerbook, so it could in theory go with me), what woudl i do? i mean is it like database crap or ..what. it'd be terminal...but to what end. i guess im asking for an example of what you might do by ssh'ing to home
<lhb> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> hmm... ubuntuguide is a helpful guide for new users located at http://ubuntuguide.org
<tiglionabbit> Whistler: is there a makefile, an autogen.sh, an install.sh, a binary executable, or what?
<tiglionabbit> ubuntuguide doesn't teach you anything though
<thoreauputic> cary: you can do pretty much anything remotely on a machine, given the right configuration
<Whistler> tiglionabbit theres none of these files
<cary> thoreauputic, but command line right. not from a gui. from a gui??
<tiglionabbit> cary: well if you're going to cary it around anyway it probably wouldn't matter, but there are a lot of possibilities for using machines remotely.  I have ssh access to several machines in florida, on my college campus, and a few friends
<thoreauputic> cary: cary you can forward X, or use for example freenx to use the gui
<tiglionabbit> cary: actually, you can run any program including graphical programs through ssh, with the right configuration.  Ubuntu is already set up to do this
<cary> ooooooo
<cary> nice!
<tiglionabbit> you'd just need to be able to recieve it on the client side
<cary> now im getting excited
<cary> i just need to start learning
<Whistler> so anybody will help me to istall ?
<tiglionabbit> like for instance, I can run graphical programs from my campus unix network remotely
<Raskall> I miss my ubuntu cds. *sob*
<thoreauputic> cary: for example, on my home network I can use my old pentium box to run heavy apps on my 2gig 512MB machine
<microhaxo> Guys help me compile WINE
<tiglionabbit> Whistler: it really depends what's in the archive
<jaggi> working on it working on it working oni t
<tiglionabbit> Whistler: um, ls it and paste it in #flood
<Whistler> tiglionabbit ok i dont need anymore i installed it using apt-get
<Whistler> thx anyway
<tiglionabbit> okay good
<cary> thoreauputic, how do you mean you use one to run on the other
<jaggi> afk
<cary> use that processor?
<cary> i guess i dont get what you mean
<thoreauputic> cary: the app runs on the new machine - but the dispaly is on the monitor for the old machine
<thoreauputic> *display
<thoreauputic> cary: thus even a pentium 200 can run , say, mozilla - moz runs on the remote machine, the old pentium just acts as a client
<cary> ahhha. so you somehow have the window open so you can control it and gather whatever data you need. sort of a mirror of the more powerful one
<cary> so i could SEE myself editing a photo on one, use its power to do that, save it, then transfer it or something like that
<thoreauputic> cary: the diaplay is all that gets sent to the old machine, effectively the program runs remotely
<cary> ooooo...i could find someone with a dual 2.7 to do my raw editing! (only that would take ages to trasnfer)
<cary> thoreauputic, nice
<microhaxo> can someone take the time to help me compile wine?
<tiglionabbit> cary: helps a lot more when you're working with webservers
<thoreauputic> cary: linux is "network transparent"
<optik> why not just use the wine from apt-get?
<cary> tiglionabbit, yeah. maybe one day ill need to manager servers. but im a photographer so ...its iffy
<tiglionabbit> cary: well um, that's true, there isn't a ton of things the terminal can do for photography
<thoreauputic> cary: if you have a static IP and a good connection you can host your own website using apache
<cary> tiglionabbit, haha. yeah.
<tiglionabbit> unless you're making a website for it
<lhb> microhaxo: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29996
* tiglionabbit jynxes thoreauputic 
<thoreauputic> tiglionabbit: not true - the imagemagick suite has powerful image manipulation tools
<vido> hello guy
<tiglionabbit> ah, I haven't experimented with that
* thoreauputic is an ex-professional photographer
<lhb> microhaxo: used it and worked like a charm, running ie6 even
<microhaxo> k
<cary> tiglionabbit, thoreauputic , Seveas ,...i figured otu hwo to get to the flash thing via terminal! of course when i executed the (application?) it told me there is no ppc arcitecture support (as noted earlier)
<tiglionabbit> yeah
<tiglionabbit> tis sad
<Whistler> there is an online game but it only allows IE but i wanna use linux is it possible to login someway?
<cary> tiglionabbit, point is though i navigated in terminal and found what i needed to do and did it.
<vido> I have a problem with my Sound Blaster 16 PnP
<cary> tiglionabbit, im proud.
<tweakism_> What up, #ubuntu?  Doing drugs?  I know I am.
<tiglionabbit> Whistler: you could fake your user agent, by typing about:config into address and changing things.  Or you could use wine to install internet explorer
<tiglionabbit> Whistler: or you could email the people who made the game and tell them they are making a grave mistake
<Tomcat_> Whistler: There is also a Firefox extension that will easily let you set your UA.
* pfp is happy for cary 
<Bisclaveret> how do i uninstall programs and all the dependencies they use using synaptic without flagging everything by hand and searching for them (i want to remove them completely)
<thoreauputic> cary: when you feel more comfortable with commands, have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com//MacOnLinuxHowto  << bookmark this
<tiglionabbit> Bisclaveret: I know there's a way to get rid of orphan packages...
<pfp> it's always nice to see people learn linux :)
<tweakism_> Bisclaveret: I don't know, but random advice:  be careful not remove things that other things you're not removing depend on.
<Whistler> opera:config
<cary> thoreauputic, i have been wanting to do that. ill give it some time thoguh
<tiglionabbit> what's the thing for removing orphans?
<Whistler> where i shoul type it?
<Whistler> where i should type it?
<Bisclaveret> because i'm running this on a VERY limited capacity harddrive and the full install installed just a bit much
<pfp> tiglionabbit: you mean deporphan?
<tweakism_> Does apt have a central registry of packages I have specifically specified to install, vs. just things that were installed as deps?  Ala gentoo's world file.
<thoreauputic> cary: yes, it isn't hard really - but a bit intimidating when you are new
<pfp> deborphan even
<Bisclaveret> (do i need openoffice, vim, emacs, AND nano? ;))
<tiglionabbit> yes, deborphan.
<cary> thoreauputic, and i am Quite new.
<thoreauputic> Bisclaveret: probably not
<tiglionabbit> uninstall the program, and then clean up with deborphan
<tweakism_> Bisclaveret: heh.  nano is good because it doesn't require any learning to use.  I like emacs and vim on all my machines, because everyone who uses them has their own preference (I like vim).  openoffice is a whole other class of software.
<Bisclaveret> because say, flagging gimp for complete removal didn't touch gimp-python, gimp-data, gimp-helpbrowser, etc ;)
<cary> thoreauputic, is there a way to refresh, say, the desktop, etc. back when i ran litestep i coudl refresh the .rc files. now i am seeing a file on the desktop that no longer exists but it wont go away
<alerim> hi
<thoreauputic> cary: odd
<tiglionabbit> tweakism_: I try to avoid openoffice =P  abiword is nice
<thoreauputic> cary: what file is this?
<tweakism_> Is the difference between regular removal and complete removal that regular removal leaves configuration and support files in place?
<Bisclaveret> tweakism_: i know how to use nano because it has virtually the same functionality and commands of the old dos LIST program i used to use
<tweakism_> tiglionabbit: I used to use LaTeX for print-formatted stuff, but its syntax is archaic.  DocBook is neat, but it's pretty verbose, and while that alone would be OK, there aren't very good DocBook->print format (pdf, ps, etc) pathways :/  Maybe fop will mature.
<thechitowncubs> I wish i could figure out why my laptop got so fricking hot
<pfp> cary: try clicking on the desktop (to give it keyboard focus), then Ctrl-R (if using gnome)
<thechitowncubs> everytime i use it i worry why the fans don't go on more
<tweakism_> I find OpenOffice to be the best these days, and its styler actually makes seperation of content and formatting possible, though harder than LaTeX (w/ or w/o LyX) and DocBook.
<cary> thoreauputic, pfp, what pfp said worked
<tweakism_> I haven't really tried any of the competing open source word processors, though.
<tiglionabbit> thechitowncubs: you could stop laptop-mode
<thechitowncubs> STOP laptop mode?
<cary> im goign to reboot to make sure tiger is still doing okay. be back soon
<tiglionabbit> you wanted it to not turn off the fan, right?
<microhaxo> Ok
<thechitowncubs> i want the fan to go on more often
<microhaxo> problem compiling
<microhaxo> followed that guide to a T!!!!!!
<thoreauputic> cary: I'm currently using a different window manager (fluxbox) so I can't check gnome stuff directly :)
<microhaxo> lhb
<microhaxo> yo
<microhaxo> i need j00
<microhaxo> lhb: ran into an error while compiling, followed it to a tee..
<Fabian> good morning everyone!
<microhaxo> its a bad morning
<microhaxo> !
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, microhaxo
<microhaxo> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<pfp> specifying the error wouldn't hurt...
<thechitowncubs> micro, whats your problem, what are you trying to do
<tiglionabbit> microhaxo: do you have build-essential installed?
<thoreauputic> microhaxo: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Fabian> does anyone know how I can get my Ubuntu live CD NOT to use my swap partition????
<microhaxo> yea
<microhaxo> i have all that good stuff
<Fabian> hi pfp! :D
* tiglionabbit jynxes thoreauputic again
<pfp> Fabian: hi :)
<thechitowncubs> tiglionabbit: i want my fans to go on more often
<Fabian> pfp, do you know?
<tiglionabbit> Fabian: um, try installing it without a swap partition?  uh..
<tiglionabbit> lol my answer to that sucked
<pfp> Fabian: type swapoff /dev/hdax once you're in the live cd
<microhaxo> follwoed this guide TO A T
<microhaxo> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29996
<microhaxo> ERROR at the compile
<microhaxo> :|
<Fabian> pfp, when it has booted, or at the boot prompt?
* thoreauputic wonders why you'd turn off swap with the live CD
<Fabian> thoreauputic, cause I need to work on my partition table, and when a partition is mounted, this do really bad things
<thoreauputic> Fabian: ah, Ok i see :)
<pfp> Fabian: after it has booted.. i dont know if there's a boot-time option
<pfp> Fabian: cat /proc/swaps to see if it's in use
<thoreauputic> Fabian: after boot, type sudo swapoff -a
<Fabian> thoreauputic swapoff -a? -a = all?
<pfp> oh yeah, that too :)
<pfp> but doesn't swapoff -a only affect those devices that are in fstab?
<cary> seems to be okay
<thoreauputic> Fabian: yes, turns off all swap
<Whistler> anybody can suggest a php+mysql package?
<thoreauputic> Fabian: swapon -a to turn it back on
<Whistler> aviable via apt-get
<Whistler> smt like lamp
<thoreauputic> pfp: doesn't the live CD put swap in fstab?
<davix> how could this happen: root@Lenna:/home/davix # ping 10.0.0.3
<davix> PING 10.0.0.3 (10.0.0.3) 56(84) bytes of data. - From 10.0.0.2 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable
<davix> ?
<thoreauputic> davix: you network is misconfigured?
<tiglionabbit> why you using root?
* nekton[AFK]  is away: swimming with the fishes
<JohnnyRotten> is there a place where stuff downloaded with apt-get/package manager is log that shows where it was downloaded from
<davix> i love root
<tiglionabbit> JohnnyRotten: dpkg
<davix> thoreauputic, in which end?
<Fabian> thoreauputic, yep, swap is in fstab in live cd
<thoreauputic> JohnnyRotten: apt-cache policy <package> to see the repo it's from
<microhaxo> Yo can someone please help me compile WINE?
<tiglionabbit> microhaxo: why?
<microhaxo> cuz i have amd64 kernel and i cant install the packaged one
<thoreauputic> davix: hard to say - my mind reading is off today ;)
<tiglionabbit> oh dang
<microhaxo> anyone please
<microhaxo> i have encountered an error and need to know how to get around it
<Whistler> Anybody can suggest a webserver+php+mysql package?
<thoreauputic> davix: the machines are not properly connected - what is causing that could be a number of things
<davix> thoreauputic, could u give me a checklist for things to check for?
<thechitowncubs> my lap is on fire
<pfp> Whistler: apache2, mysql-server, libapache-php-something (apt-cache search php)
<tiglionabbit> microhaxo: you might have more luck asking in #linuxhelp or a channel about wine
<thoreauputic> davix: firewall? /etc/network/interfaces? dhcp?
<Bisclaveret> next question, where do i get deborphan?  apt-cache search deborphan shows nothing
<davix> router.
<Fabian> pfp, damn, forgot my live CD at home! :(
<pfp> Fabian: :'(
<thoreauputic> davix: it depends on your setup
<tiglionabbit> Bisclaveret: add more repositories.  It's in the default repositories commented out in sources.list
<Whistler> pfp is there a all in one like lamp?
<Fabian> pfp, after rewriting the partition table, do I have to tell the system, that does parititions are no prim partitions any more?
<tiglionabbit> Fabian: uh..  you could unmount them
<wills> any network admin ?????????
<tiglionabbit> wills: what?
<thoreauputic> Bisclaveret: debaorphan is in universe, according to " apt-cache policy"
<Fabian> tiglionabbit, do you happen to know my problem?
<thoreauputic> *deborphan
<pfp> Whistler: i dont think so, using those packages is the common way afaik
<tiglionabbit> Fabian: nope
<wills> hi tiglionabbit r u network engg
<tiglionabbit> nope
<Whistler> pfp ok then thx
<wills> any of ur friend tiglion
<wills> ??
<tiglionabbit> wills: what's your real question?
<Fabian> tiglionabbit, gotta have another partition. So I have to move my prim partition 2 and 3 inside the extended partition, without loosing data
<wills> tiglion -- i want to know about postfix config
<Fabian> pfp, after rewriting the partition table, do I have to tell the system, that does parititions are no prim partitions any more?
<pfp> Fabian: fdisk / sfdisk tell kernel to refresh the part.table (and complain if the kernel refuses to re-read it (ie. the disk was in use at the time)
<JohnnyRotten> is there any other way thoreaputic that didnt list the site i was looking for i think it is cause it got deleted from my source.list im trying to find the repo i got a few packages from
<imaek>  g
<wills> any postfix experts
<Fabian> pfp, it makes no difference if they are extended or not?
<pfp> Fabian: umm no, whatever changes to the partition table, the kernel has to re-read them if you want to use the partitions before next reboot
<Fabian> pfp, well, I'll reboot anyway
<thoreauputic> JohnnyRotten: you can make a new /etc/apt/sources.list by running " sudo apt-setup", then uncommenting the ones you want
<thoreauputic> JohnnyRotten: then run apt-get update, of course
<pfp> Fabian: you can use sfdisk -R /dev/hda to make kernel re-read them,,, but i'n not sure how relevant this is for you since you have to escape from the live cd anyway
<thechitowncubs> Why is my cpuinfo_max_freq set to 160000 when my processor is only 1.4ghz
* keikoz s'lu tlm
<RuffianSoldier> wtf - i remember when i could get anything i wanted from the Ubuntu repos what happend?
<thechitowncubs> hallelujah, my fan just went on!
<JohnnyRotten> it wasnt one of the sources that come with ubuntu will that still find and add the one i want back?
<thoreauputic> JohnnyRotten: no
<Fabian> pfp, as I said, I'll reboot anyway!
<JohnnyRotten> i cant remember what the repo was i found it on google but cant seem to find it now
<thoreauputic> JohnnyRotten: and using 3rd party repos isn't a good idea
<tiglionabbit> thechitowncubs: if you want some fan, just say updatedb or something =P
<pfp> Fabian: fine :) just being overly tired, manic and caffeinated here :P
<Fabian> pfp, didn't you sleep yet?
<microhaxo> CAn anyone please help me with compiling wine please??!?
<thechitowncubs> hehe
<pfp> Fabian: nah.. i have around 25-26h daily rhythm
<tiglionabbit> microhaxo: nope
<microhaxo> LMAO
<microhaxo> here is the log
<microhaxo> http://rafb.net/paste/results/spz5TN31.html
<pfp> should sleep soon though, heh
<thoreauputic> JohnnyRotten: microhaxo why are you compiling wine? it's inthe ubuntu repos (universe proabably)
<RuffianSoldier> i just came back to the linux world after not using it for a few months - before i remember being able to find whatever i watned in the ubutnu repos - now it seems very limited - are there any repositories i can add to be able to downloda stuff like fluxbox and xfce?//
<thechitowncubs> after i stopped the powernowd (cpu scaling) the fan seemed to go on a lot more :)
<thoreauputic> oops sorry JohnnyRotten
<microhaxo> How many times have i said this
<microhaxo> IM RUNNING AMD64
<microhaxo> they dont make the damn REPOS FOR AMD64 CUZ IT WONT INSTALL IT!
<deco_> microhaxo: you could add 64bit to your nick or something? :D
<thoreauputic> microhaxo: OK - no need to shout ;)
<microhaxo> lol
<tiglionabbit> can't find -lgcc huh?
<Fabian> pfp, well, a day has got 24h and if you don't sleep, you get another 8h... and then you can work over lunch, makes another hour and if you don't make any breaks, you can have another 2h. Finally you can work late in the evening makes another 4 hours. So in total that is 39 to 40h per day. So no problem! :D
<microhaxo64bit> i dunno it says
<RuffianSoldier> can anyone answer my question?  does "universe" still exist?
<thechitowncubs> this sucks
<thoreauputic> RuffianSoldier: of course
<microhaxo64bit> checking for gcc... gcc -m32
<microhaxo64bit> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<microhaxo64bit> See `config.log' for more details.
<JohnnyRotten> is there a repo that has libfontconfig1 2.3.2-1?or newer
<pfp> Fabian: :D
<RuffianSoldier> thoreauputic - i remember having to enable it in synaptic whenever i reinstalled - but i dont know how it is cuz im still used to pre-hoary.........
<tiglionabbit> Fabian: uh, those hours you're skipping are included in the original 24
<thoreauputic> RuffianSoldier: ah - in synaptic settings, reppositories, check "disabled repositories" or similar
<Fabian> tiglionabbit, are they? mmmhhh
<thoreauputic> RuffianSoldier: or edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<tiglionabbit> you can't have more than 24 in a single day
<RuffianSoldier> what do I add?  I prefer to do it the hard way - im synapticaly challenged
<david__> Hello, still having trouble configuring my sony TR3A for 1280x768 resolution.  Have tried autodetecting again, and have tried entering horizontal & vertical parameters, have read https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FixVideoResolutionHowto
<tiglionabbit> david__: is your monitor capable of it?  =P
<david__> Yes, it is the default.
<Fabian> tiglionabbit, I can't? too bad .... :(
<david__> It is an LCD.
<thoreauputic> RuffianSoldier: editing sources.list, you just uncomment all the lines that start with "deb", basically
<tiglionabbit> yep.  to be even simpler, all the lines that have a single hash mark
<david__> Xorg.conf contains all the right entries, or so it seems.
<action09> hi all
<thoreauputic> RuffianSoldier: if you want multiverse, add the word multiverse on the universe lines
<Fabian> anyone got a writeable cd for me? need one urgently!!!
<RuffianSoldier> # deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<RuffianSoldier> # deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<RuffianSoldier> un # those?
<thoreauputic> yup
<tiglionabbit> Fabian: how are we going to get it to you over the internet?
<tiglionabbit> yes
<action09> fear! i did an update of gaim this morning. cpu get to 99% by gam_server
<action09> any clue? please
<action09> on Hoary
* tiglionabbit jynxes thoreauputic for the third time
<Fabian> tiglionabbit, email? :D
* pfp hands Fabian a writable CD
<thoreauputic> tiglionabbit: I'm a *very * slow typist ;)
<pfp> tiglionabbit: see, it's easy :)
<tiglionabbit> oh yes, because everyone knows physical objects can be used as attachments
<RuffianSoldier> ty thoreauputic - im an oldschool ubuntuer - im just a bit shabby :)
<RuffianSoldier> damn this shift key doesnt like to work :(
* Fabian takes CD from pfp
<Fabian> pfp, Thank you
* Fabian burns ubuntu live
<tiglionabbit> thoreauputic: I was just observing how you and I tend to say the same things in places
<pfp> just like you can turn book pages with the mouse...
<Fabian> *burn"
<tiglionabbit> pfp: and delete text with whiteout!
<thoreauputic> tiglionabbit: take your pick between "great minds think alike" and "fools never differ" ;-)
<tiglionabbit> hehe
<pfp> i once tried copy-pasting some text from compu to our fridge door :/
<JohnnyRotten> since using other repos is bad what is best way to use newer stuff
<thoreauputic> pfp: you need counselling ;-)
<tiglionabbit> JohnnyRotten: um, use breezy?...  but don't
<tiglionabbit> JohnnyRotten: or cvs, or emerge, but don't use those either
<Guybrush|Numb> <JohnnyRotten> install from source in /opt
<Fabian> pfp, that's the best, I read in some time! :D
<tiglionabbit> JohnnyRotten: isn't ubuntu new enough for you?
<pfp> Fabian: heh :)
* thoreauputic keeps trying to tab-complete words when writing emails
<tiglionabbit> lol
<tiglionabbit> oh Ihate that feature
<pfp> myes, a clean way to get newer versions of stuff would be nice...
<pfp> ehh
<JohnnyRotten> no :)
<pfp> *heh
<tiglionabbit> openoffice has that feature, thoreauputic.  It's awful =P
<thoreauputic> tiglionabbit: oh, I turned that off - I agree - it's awful
<tiglionabbit> thoreauputic: I wish they'd have a separate package with all the annoyance tactics turned off.  For now, I just use abiword or gedit or mousepad or emacs or something else
<david__> Any good ideas about the TR3A?  Is there a place I should enter a bug report?
<it4ngo> Hello guys anyone who use Ximian Evolution can tell how to publish calendar with it.. I can do it with moz calendar but not with "evolution"
<thoreauputic> tiglionabbit: hmm - I hardly ever use OpenOffice these days - but then I have little need for word processing
<Fabian> pfp, nobody's got a writable cd here.... :(
<JohnnyRotten> is there a easy way to get rid of everything installed from the repo that i found on google only so i can fix some problems installing some stuff that wants newer things than whats avalible
* thoreauputic dcc's a CD-RW to Fabian 
<sasquatc4> figured id ask, ive looked around the forums and havent seen anything yet, just wonderin if anyone has gotten 3d acceleration to work with the radeon mobility IGP 340M, since i think they came out with new drivers in the past few days
<Fabian> thoreauputic lol, thanks
<thoreauputic> Fabian: it only works with invisible ink, sorry ;)
<Fabian> pfp, privat for a sec?
<pfp> Fabian: k
<pfp> JohnnyRotten: maybe something like dpkg --get-selections | while read stuff ; do apt-cache policy $package | grep something ; done
<thoreauputic> JohnnyRotten: try   sudo apt-get -f  ( without any packages)
<thoreauputic> oops
<thoreauputic> apt-get -f install
<sasquatc4> i take that as a no
<zyth> a no?
* thoreauputic pokes the channel to wake it up
* tiglionabbit pops up abruptly
<tiglionabbit> what happened?
<action09> damn
<kvidell> uhh
<kvidell> I donno, I just got back from a walk
* thoreauputic pats tiglionabbit on the head
<tiglionabbit> =3
* tiglionabbit purrs
<kvidell> Would you like to wear knickers? I would, 'cause I'm Winston Churchill!
* thoreauputic checks the topic to see if he's accidentally in #surrealism
<kvidell> heh
* thoreauputic puts a fur CD into his piglet-shaped Mac
<tiglionabbit> piglet-shaped?
<tiglionabbit> and is fur readable?
<zyth> fur holds like 2.7gb/inch ;)
<tiglionabbit> you mean it's one continuous strand?
<tiglionabbit> how long is the fur?
<thoreauputic> tiglionabbit: yes this is reiserfs fur - it reads very fast then blows up and scatters all over the room
<tiglionabbit> lol
<zyth> oddly, I think my fs is ext2.
* tiglionabbit scans the optic drive's laser over his dog
* thoreauputic plugs a usb hamster into his piglet
<tiglionabbit> mm where can I get a fuzzy computer like that?  Sounds cuddly, and I wouldn't need to stick figurines all over it like nintendo workers do
<zyth> I want ubuntu-based internet radio to listen to.
<zyth> tiglionabbit, linux on a dead badger.
<kvidell> Piglet shaped? I'm still hung up on that.
<zyth> http://www.strangehorizons.com/2004/20040405/badger.shtml
<vido> Please can you help me with my sound blaster 16 I can't use it
<Madpilot> zyth: :) seen that ages ago, still great. Uvudu, anyone?
<zyth> vido, what is the problem?
<vido> i can't use my soundblaster
* kvidell holds up two fingers and looks at thoreauputic through them, then squeezes them together "I am crushing your head! Crush crush crush!"
* Guybrush|Numb is frightened by kvidell and thoreauputic and runs away screaming
<kvidell> Aww.. c'mon. Kids in the Hall?
<zyth> Huh, gaim-vv isn't in any repositories.
<zyth> vido, we'll need more than that.  Did it detect? is the volume just turned down? etc
<vido> no It don't detect
<kvidell> does it show up in lspci ?
<kvidell> (I'm assuming by "detect" we meant "auto detect and register as a device")
<pfp> is SB16 even a pci device?
<kvidell> ISA/EISA should still come up in lspci
<kvidell> it runs through the PCI bus on newer cards and thusly slows down the whole system
<pfp> didnt know that
<kvidell> er.. newer mobos
<vido> no is sb16 isa pnp
<Di42lo`> am i the only that after apt-geting MPlayer...cant see the movies in full screen ?
<Di42lo`> the only one*
<kvidell> what are you doing to make it go fullscreen?
<tiglionabbit> nope, you've got to change teh engine
<tiglionabbit> go to preferences
<Di42lo`> what engine ?
<Di42lo`> and then ?
<kvidell> my usual trick is: mplayer -fstype fullscreen -fs filename.mpg
<kvidell> but I don't like gui apps so my way's a little contrived :)
<tiglionabbit> under video, select xv
<Di42lo`> tiglionabbit: and then ?
<tiglionabbit> and then quit and run it again
<thoreauputic> gmplayer -zoom also works
<tiglionabbit> and you should be able to use fullscreen
<thoreauputic> or mplayer -zoom
<kvidell> thoreauputic: Oh, okay... I realise that I use bad methods for getting things done, but it works in the end, hehe.
<kvidell> Like when I compile kernels... make xconfig; make -j2 modules; make -js modules_install; make -js install; mkinitrd -o /boot/initrd.2.6.10-2 2.6.10; sudo vim /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ayano> hi!
<thoreauputic> kvidell: mplayer encourages geeky solutions, I think ;) I personally prefer Xine anyway
<kvidell> it makes most people's heads hurt but I rather like it.
<Di42lo`> tiglionabbit: now i dont see the movie at all...just black screen
<Daishi> hoi!!
<tiglionabbit> personally I just use vlc for whatever I can
<kvidell> and everytime I said -js up there it was supposed to be -j2, hehe
<Daishi> hallo
<Daishi> i dunno
<kvidell> I only use VLC on my macs
<tiglionabbit> Di42lo`: really?  um, darn
<kvidell> mplayer elsewise.
<Daishi> he..? hountou
<Bisclaveret> awww jesus. i have no sound for anything
<Daishi> are you happy?
<Daishi> i'm having test today... not so difficult
<tiglionabbit> Bisclaveret: that so?  what are you trying to do?  is esd running?
<stjepan> hi
<Daishi> answer my question please...
<Bisclaveret> esd?
<stjepan> wow
<stjepan> links is really fast
<stjepan> :D
<Bisclaveret> under system monitor, it says it's sleeping
<tiglionabbit> Bisclaveret: killall esd, and quit any application that makes sound, then run them again, do you hear anything?
<Daishi> XD
<Daishi> do you like japan?
<Di42lo`> tiglionabbit: well...how do i get back to the standard options ?
<tiglionabbit> Di42lo`: um, switch back to the other engine?
<Daishi> do you know PSYCHO LE CEMU's OFFICIAL WEBSITE had closed?
<Di42lo`> tiglionabbit: i dont remember which one it was
<tiglionabbit> Di42lo`: try out different engines and see what works for you
<Daishi> what are we talking about
<thoreauputic> Bisclaveret: quick test to see if sound is working at all: ` cat /dev/urandom /dev/dsp ` (ctrl-C to stop the noise)
<Di42lo`> tiglionabbit: nothing work
<Daishi> hey, you two!!!><
<Bisclaveret> only pc speaker beeps
<Daishi> ken yu spik in jepen???
<Bisclaveret> thoreauputic: i only get the standard pc speaker beeping randomly
<thoreauputic> Bisclaveret: sorry , should be cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<thoreauputic> I left out the >
<Bisclaveret> nothing
<thoreauputic> OK you have a sound config problem ... obviously
<Bisclaveret> i figured that ;)
<thoreauputic> Bisclaveret: did you try the killall esd suggestion?
<Di42lo`> tiglionabbit: thoreauputic i think you didnt understand what i meant....after i open the movie in full screen i still can see the movie but its only in the middle ..and the rest are black
<Bisclaveret> yes
<thoreauputic> Di42lo`: I did understand - the zoom option usually fixes that
<thoreauputic> Di42lo`: but really, i suggest you use xine and avoid the config hassles of mplayer
<Daishi> qwertyuioplkjhgfdsazxcvbnm
<Bisclaveret> i have a SB live 5.1 digital soundcard
<thoreauputic> Bisclaveret: hmmm - do you know the driver? i think it's emu10k or somthing like that
<thoreauputic> that's just from seeing other questions about SB live cards
<Di42lo`> thoreauputic: xine generate a config file for mplayer ? and then what should i do with the config ?
<sasquatc4> is there anyway to remove the xorg fglrx driver, i tried apt-get remove --force-yes, but it still gives me an error about it trying to overwrite something with a different filename
<Bisclaveret> no, i don't :/
<thoreauputic> Di42lo`: no, xine is a player
<HrdwrBoB> sasquatc4: give the error and someone can probably help :)
<Di42lo`> thoreauputic: does xine support avi, mplayer, wma ?
<zyth> Di42lo`, it can
<thoreauputic> Di42lo`: just install xine-ui
<thoreauputic> and tes
<sasquatc4> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/xlibmesa-gl_6.8.2-10_i386.deb (--unpack):
<sasquatc4> trying to overwrite `/usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2', which is also in package fglrx-6-8-0
<Di42lo`> okay sec
<Guybrush|Numb> just a question, people
<thoreauputic> if you have the w32codecs
<Bisclaveret> volume control has literally hundreds of options in the window for my sb live soundcard
<thoreauputic> Di42lo`: you need theose codecs
<Guybrush|Numb> how do you usually quote other people nicknames in your replies, by copy/paste ?
<thoreauputic> *those
<HrdwrBoB> sasquatc4: so remove fglrx-6-8-0
<zyth> Guybrush|Numb, type Gu then hit tab
<Daishi> you are talking.....soooooooooooooooooooooooo fast!
<Di42lo`> thoreauputic: i allready installed the win32codecs for the mplayer
<thoreauputic> Guybrush|Numb: thor <tab> Gubr <tab>
<sasquatc4> that package doesnt exist to apt
<Guybrush|Numb> thanks zyth :)
<Bisclaveret> as well as a device setting for my chipset, a setting for my cirrus logic chipset, a setting for a "SigmaTel" something...
<Guybrush|Numb> saved my day
<zyth> lol np
<sasquatc4> and when i try apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx i get the same problem
<thoreauputic> Di42lo`: if you have the codecs, xine should find them OK
<Di42lo`> thoreauputic: okay thx
<sasquatc4> it just doesnt state that it is with fglrx6-8-0
<zyth> though honestly, if you have mplayer installed, I don't see why you'd need xine too, but hey ;)
<thoreauputic> Di42lo`: if you prefer the totem interface you can install totem-xine as well
<thoreauputic> zyth: because it works better for many people
<thoreauputic> zyth: YMMV
<zyth> thoreauputic, *nod*
<Guybrush|Numb> zyth: xine installation is FAR easier on ubuntu than mplayer
<zyth> mplayer seems to work well, except for some newer apple trailers, I think it's an audio codec issue though, since it's only the very newest ones
<Guybrush|Numb> at least form e
<zyth> Guybrush|Numb, I just used synaptic, set my mplayer config to ao=alsa and all was happy, but like said YMMV
* thoreauputic agrees with Guybrush|Numb ( xine is much easier)
<Bisclaveret> when trying to use the "music player" under applications>sound and video, i get a "error: cannot open resource for writing" followed by an "Error: cannot pause playback" now that i did the killall esd
<bigfoot1> hello. a question from a newbie: I made a sound file with the Audio Recorder program. How do I cut out a part of it? I only need the first part, the latter part is just silence. Thank you.
<Guybrush|Numb> zyth: yeah, agreed, writing while u were speaking :)
<thoreauputic> zyth: the average new user wouldn't know how to do the ao=alsa thing
<zyth> thoreauputic, quite true.
<zyth> I learned it by lots of frustration :)
<thoreauputic> Bisclaveret: rhythmbox/music player wants to use esd for output
<zyth> this is the first time I've had linux working 100% on a box.
<zyth> in um.. 12 years
<zyth> of using Linux.
<zyth> er
<zyth> something like that.
<Guybrush|Numb> bigfoot: try searching in synaptic for "sound editor" or "sound editing" (search in Name AND Description of packages)
<r3d0xXuS> hi im back :D
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: audacity is a nice sound app for editing like that
<Bisclaveret> once i get sound working i can try to get my videocard working, then i can have almost the same functionality of my windows drive :p
<r3d0xXuS> cthulfuego ?
<Bisclaveret> as it is the only thing i have is irc and (now) internet ;)
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, thanks.
<bigfoot1> Guybrush|Numb, thank you!
<r3d0xXuS> do anyone here have geforce6800 installed on Ubuntu ?!
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: you might need to kill esd to get audacity working, btw
<misaka> r3d - Lots of people have NVidia cards installed ... do you have questions specific to that card only?
<Guybrush|Numb> bigfoot1: thoreauputic is the man, you welcome :)
<r3d0xXuS> yeah
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, okay, i'll do that if i get problem.
<misaka> r3d - Well, sorry, I don't have one a'dem. ;] 
* thoreauputic has sed permanently disabled and uses dmix
<thoreauputic> *esd
<thoreauputic> heh  - i wouldn't disable sed ;)
<tiglionabbit> yo.  I decided to add the sarge repository listed here http://debian.video.free.fr/ , and ran the gpg command he lists, but it still says there's no public key.  What should I do?  Oh, and is this repository safe to use with ubuntu hoary?
<r3d0xXuS> misaka: my ask is: ive installed the normal driver from ubunto to my graphic card and if i play linuxport game like nexuiz it like lagging all 2 seconds
<thoreauputic> tiglionabbit: no, don't use sarge repos
<action09> My ubuntu freezed with the new kernel smp i installed.. don't understand why.maybe i'll look at the gam_server and search for/create bug
<thoreauputic> tiglionabbit: if you must, use the unsable repo
<misaka> thor - Is dmix the alsa-driver mixer?
<thoreauputic> *unstable
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, what's dmix? i think i only have esd and oss on my system. is dmix the best audio whatever?
<zyth> bigfoot1, you ought to have ALSA
<tiglionabbit> where can I get a standalone flash player?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: I found a howto for it on ubuntuguide.org
<misaka> r3d - Have you determined if you've got 3D acceleration working properly or not?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: under "fix sound " or something like that
<r3d0xXuS> ive installed that 3d driver card yes but it lagging
<r3d0xXuS> if i play some games
<bigfoot1> zyth, you're right, i meant alsa and oss.
<bigfoot1> 8-)
<zyth> r3d0xXuS, ina  terminal, type glxinfo.  Is it Mesa, or what?
<r3d0xXuS> but i meant 100 fps then down to 1 then again up 100 then down to 1 and so going on
<r3d0xXuS> hmm
<r3d0xXuS> im newbie :x
<tiglionabbit> can I get a stand alone flash player?
<zyth> r3d0xXuS, see I have
<thoreauputic> tiglionabbit: if you find one, please tell me...
<tiglionabbit> o
<misaka> r3d - That's not what I was asking. ;]  I was asking if you've made sure that the 3D acceleration works ... one way to test is to run 'glxinfo', or 'glxgears' to see what framerate it gets.
<r3d0xXuS> zyth:
<r3d0xXuS> zyth r3d0xXuS, see I have
<zyth> server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<zyth> server glx version string: 1.3
<zyth> sorry, had to cut/paste
<r3d0xXuS> lol
<bigfoot1> can audacity work with .flac files? I made audacity open a flac file (created with SoundRecorder), and when I play back, i get meaningless sounds.
<zyth> but when I run glxinfo, I get that near the top
<thoreauputic> tiglionabbit: I have konqueror + flash plugin as my preferred app for flash
<zyth> it shows that I'm using nvidia's drivers
<r3d0xXuS> hmm
<anirz_> hello
<Dreamer3> anyone running ubuntu under Xen?
<anirz_> what is codega?
<r3d0xXuS> but if i play HL or Nexuiz
<zyth> if yours says Mesa, your 3D drivers are not installed properly
<r3d0xXuS> it lagging
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: don't know, haven't tried flac
<bigfoot1> should i convert the flac file to some format audacity can read? If so, do you know how to do it?
<zyth> r3d0xXuS, well, what does glxinfo say when you run it in terminal?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: man audacity will tell you what formats are supported
<anirz_> bigfoot1, what is codega
<misaka> r3d - So ... have you run glxinfo/glxgears or not?
<bigfoot1> anirz_, i don't know. I'm sorry.
<r3d0xXuS> zyth r3d0xXuS, see I have
<r3d0xXuS> ah
<r3d0xXuS> mom
* misaka blinks.
<Guybrush|Work> anirz: you mean cedega ?
<zyth> ah mom?
<anirz_> anyone knows what is codega
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: possibly sox can convert flac
<misaka> zyth is r3doxXuS's mom?
<thoreauputic> not sure
<zyth> I am?
<zyth> scary
<misaka> This is weird shit. ;] 
* zyth checks for his genitals.
<anirz_> and point2play
<zyth> :/
<r3d0xXuS> zyth: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/87
<anirz_> what the y do??
* tiglionabbit reads the macromedia site
<tiglionabbit> zomg they're making a virtual machine now?
<Guybrush|Work> anirz_, a windows """emulator""" for linux, to run games
<tiglionabbit> flash platform
<zyth> ok yeah you have nvidia's GLX
<sasquatc4> HrdwrBoB: so do you have ny ideas about how to remove it?
<r3d0xXuS> yeah
<misaka> r3d - So now try glxgears ...
<r3d0xXuS> but it lagging :x
<anirz_> Guybrush|Work, so if i install them will i be able to play all the games??
<misaka> See what kind of fps you get with that.
<Guybrush|Work> no
<Guybrush|Work> some of them
<Dreamer3> anyone running ubuntu under Xen?
<anirz_> Guybrush|Work, then??
<misaka> Dreamer - No, having probs?
<anirz_> Guybrush|Work, like?
<Guybrush|Work> anirz_, some of them work, other don't
<Guybrush|Work> anirz_, HL/CS Source for example
<zyth> anirz_,  www.transgaming.org/gamesdb
<anirz_> Guybrush|Work, thankx
<r3d0xXuS> zyth: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/88
<r3d0xXuS> look the frames
<r3d0xXuS> down and up down and up
<misaka> r3d - There's nothing 'down and up and down and up' about that ...
<zyth> 7500+ FPS isn't bad.
<misaka> They're consistently around 8000.
<zyth> looks fine to me
* misaka nods with zyth.
<r3d0xXuS> :/
* Guybrush|Work laughs
<misaka> r3d - It might not be your driver then.
<r3d0xXuS> but im lagging :x
<zyth> in nexuiz, turn off real-time lighting
<zyth> it'll speed it up
<r3d0xXuS> ok wait
<paxon> j #kubuntu
<Guybrush|Work> nice try, paxon :)
<paxon> lol
* zyth hands paxon a /
<Guybrush|Work> lol
<paxon> Sorry about that.
<flyingpenguin900> what?
<flyingpenguin900> nvm roung channle
<r3d0xXuS> hmm all off :x
<r3d0xXuS> and still lagging zyth
<zyth> what directory are all the icons stored in? Anyone know?
<zyth> r3d0xXuS, what's your video card?
<r3d0xXuS> GeForce6800LE
<zyth> huh.
<zyth> I'd suspect a driver issue.
<r3d0xXuS> :o
<thoreauputic> zyth: /usr/share/pixmaps for gnome
<r3d0xXuS> where and how to install :x
<thoreauputic> mostly
<zyth> have you tried changing nvagp in your X config?
<zyth> thoreauputic, thanks
<r3d0xXuS> im newb :X
<Dreamer3> anyone running ubuntu under Xen?
<r3d0xXuS> so i dont know how :x
<thoreauputic> zyth: but others are scatteed about like confetti all over hte file system :/
<thoreauputic> like my typing...
<r3d0xXuS> hi Seveas :D
<misaka> Heya Seveas.
<r3d0xXuS> works all fine but my graphiccard not :/
<r3d0xXuS> zyth?!
<zyth> hang on.
<r3d0xXuS> ok
<zyth> AGP, not PCI-Express, right?
<r3d0xXuS> AGP yeah
<r3d0xXuS> 128 mb :x
<Seveas> hi :)
<r3d0xXuS> hi Seveas :x
<r3d0xXuS> :)
<r3d0xXuS> ive deleted my winxp yesterday
<r3d0xXuS> i use now linux :>
<zyth> r3d0xXuS, in your xorg.conf, under options, add Option "NvAGP" "1"
<zyth> if you don't know how to do this, you will need to do some reading
<zyth> ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-7664/README.txt
<zyth> is the docs for the nvidia driver
<Dreamer3> anyone running ubuntu under Xen?
<zyth> I wish I knew where I could find nice icons for supertux, pingus, and tuxracer.
<thoreauputic> zyth: I guess for pingus you can find an appropriate penguin easily enough ;)
<zyth> thoreauputic, yeah, I used the gnome-terminal-linux icon thingy
<zyth> lol
<zyth> just editing my menus to make them all nice
<zyth> I think I want to buy NWN...
<Guybrush|Work> anyone can suggest me a good database designing prog ?
<Guybrush|Work> anyone can suggest me a good database design prog ?
<zyth> Anyone up for a game of nexuiz?
<r3d0xXuS> Seveas?
<hornsby> Guybrush|Work, what language ?
<r3d0xXuS> or
* Guybrush|Work feels guilty for his nasty use of english language
<r3d0xXuS> zyth
<r3d0xXuS> where can i find a window where i can kill that nvidia glx
<Guybrush|Work> hornsby: just a tool to create database tables schemas
<zyth> I am afk a minute
<Guybrush|Work> hornsby: not specific to any language, i'm doing high level prototyping
<hornsby> Guybrush|Work, I see
<hornsby> Guybrush|Work, have you tried linuxlinks.com ?
<Guybrush|Work> goin right now
<hornsby> Guybrush|Work, i dont know any specific tools, but it's a good place to start with
<Guybrush|Work> hornsby: thanks, looking :)
<hornsby> Guybrush|Work,  how about http://www.knoda.org/
<hornsby> i used it once, dunno if it's really what you are looking for
<hornsby> Guybrush|Work, for KDE but, is it what you are looking for, similar to that ?
<zyth> omg
<zyth> that sucked so bad
<zyth> I just got totally owned.
<Dreamer3> no one?
<r3d0xXuS> zyth..
<zyth> r3d0xXuS, what are you talking about, a window where you can kill it?
<Guybrush|Work> hornsby: more or less, i don't need any real database connectivity, just a graphical tool to propotype my DB
<zyth> you need to edit your xorg.conf
<Guybrush|Work> hornsby, that one could work though
<zyth> if you don't know how to do that, I can't help you right now
<r3d0xXuS> come to querry
<hornsby> Guybrush|Work, well, there are lots of other tools, just need to search a bit
<zyth> r3d0xXuS, do you know how to edit your xorg.conf?
<hornsby> Guybrush|Work,  internet is so vaste :)
<r3d0xXuS> .7
<r3d0xXuS> :/
<Guybrush|Work> hornsby: sure, but you already helped me a lot :)
<r3d0xXuS> yeh
<hornsby> Guybrush|Work, no prob :)
<r3d0xXuS> sudo nano /bla/bla/xorg.conf
<zyth> r3d0xXuS, ok, so.. in your xorg.conf, in your options for your video card, you need Option "NvAGP" "1" like the nvidia docs say
<tiglionabbit> say, when I run a flash thingy, or mplayer, the sound slowly gets behind.  When I pause it, the sound runs for a while and catches up.  Setting mplayer to have a sound delay of -.55 seconds fixes this.  But uh, why does it do this?
<zyth> then save and restart X
<hornsby> r3d0xXuS, sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zyth> tiglionabbit, what's your default audo output for mplayer?
<r3d0xXuS> k momento
<thoreauputic> tiglionabbit: because mplayer sucks :) I had the same probalem
<thoreauputic> *problem
<r3d0xXuS> hmm
<r3d0xXuS> there isnt a text of nvagp 1
<r3d0xXuS> strange o_O
<zyth> r3d0xXuS, no, you will need to add it
<tiglionabbit> yes it does.  I use vlc instead now.  But there's no way to fix it in flash.  It could be related to flash, but I'm hoping this is a sound thing in ubuntu
<tiglionabbit> that I can fix
<zyth> Option "NvAGP" "1"
<tiglionabbit> because it sucks to have to keep pausing flash for the audio to catch up to the graphics
<thoreauputic> tiglionabbit: I use the *shudder* non-free standard plugin for flash ( downloaded automatically)
<scanwinder> how do i join a windows domain with ubuntu?
<Dreamer3> scanwinder: i don't :)
<thoreauputic> scanwinder: bribe Bill Gates ?
<scanwinder> lol
<Dreamer3> scanwinder: you don't :)
<tiglionabbit> thoreauputic: so do I
<zyth> thoreauputic, same here, my opinion is 'whatever works and costs me nothing' ;)
* Dreamer3 laughs.
<scanwinder> apparently it can be done with SAMBA
<Dreamer3> scanwinder: you join wnidows domains with windows PCs :-)
<r3d0xXuS> zyth
<r3d0xXuS> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/89
<tiglionabbit> but I still have the problem.  What do I do?
<r3d0xXuS> and tell me where should i edit? O_o
<scanwinder> i mean 2 log onto a windows server
<thoreauputic> scanwinder: yes, samba is the answer
<tiglionabbit> I've had this problem with every version of flash player on every linux distro I've ever used though, so I don't know if it's fixable...
<scanwinder> is there a good config utility i can use?
<r3d0xXuS> Seveas?
<thoreauputic> scanwinder: vim ? *grin*
<zyth> r3d0xXuS, where's the rest of your config?
<r3d0xXuS> nothing
<r3d0xXuS> thats all
<zyth> ummm
<thoreauputic> scanwinder: there's a thing called "swat" I believe
<r3d0xXuS> lol
<zyth> that can't be, you have no screen modes defined
<tiglionabbit> is there any way to fix the sound problem?
<r3d0xXuS> :x
<tiglionabbit> the problem that sound gradually gets behind in flash
<Hajuu> hey
<Hajuu> is there a hotkey for switching between desktops?
<Hajuu> (not X sessions, but gnome desktops)
<Seveas> Hajuu, yes
<Seveas> you can even set it yourself
<zyth> r3d0xXuS, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/90
<Seveas> see system->preferences->keyboards shortcutw
<Hajuu> oooh
<Hajuu> kinky
<r3d0xXuS> lol why pci-ID?
<zyth> r3d0xXuS, ubuntu auto-did it.  But anyways, look for a spot like that, add the line
<zyth> It's bedtime for me
<zyth> goodnight
<Seveas> r3d0xXuS, have you run nvidia-glx-enable?
<zyth> Seveas, his glxinfo is showing nvidia 1.3
<Seveas> ah ok :)
<zyth> just trying to get him to try nvagp and agpart.. see if either make a difference
* Seveas has no experience with nvidia whatsoever, so i'm just shouting what I know
<zyth> he's getting weird lag when running 3D apps apparently
<r3d0xXuS> ok edited :X
<r3d0xXuS> ok good night
<zyth> r3d0xXuS, restart X then
<r3d0xXuS> ill doing going with seveas :P
<r3d0xXuS> Seveas u help me from here then :P
<Hajuu> Is there a program that can backup/restore all my ubuntu settings onto a clean install on this same machine?
<Seveas> r3d0xXuS, sorry, can't help you...
<Hajuu> (just wanna keep a backup)
<Seveas> Hajuu, you can backup your /home/you
<Hajuu> nah thats not what I mean
<Seveas> and for general backups you can use rsync / tar or mondo
<Hajuu> hmm yeah I guess
<zyth> Is there a program like Ghost for Linux so I can back up my Ubuntu to CDs and restore from them?
<Seveas> zyth, look at my last line :D
<Hajuu> I just think itd be good if I could do like three click system restores heh
<zyth> eh... no bed yet
<zyth> oh lol ok Seveas
<zyth> Oh mondo looks nice
<zyth> Hm I hope r3d0xxus didn't muck up his xorg.conf
<Seveas> zyth, you DID tell him to make a backup and how to restore it i hope?
<Dreamer3_> if someone can't log into chat from the console, they're not ready for linux :)
<zyth> Seveas, well, no, I told him to not edit it if he didn't know what he was doing, and to go read up on it.
<thoreauputic> Dreamer3_: heh - well that would have counted me out when I started *g*
<zyth> I kinda assumed basic compentency... :/
<Seveas> zyth, don't :)
<Seveas> expect NO competency at all from newbies
<thoreauputic> zyth: a dangerous assumption
<zyth> lol... yeah
<zyth> Ok
<zyth> duly noted.
<mypapit> sux a lot
<mypapit> duly yang maha mulia] 
<Seveas> believe me, newbies have no basic competencies
<Seveas> mypapit, we speak english in here
<Dreamer3_> thoreauputic: i want to know now if anyone is running ubuntu under Xen
<zyth> well, I feel bad if he broke his X :(
<Seveas> you didn't break it, he did that himself :)
<thoreauputic> Dreamer3_: given that you've asked several times. it would seem no-one currently in channel
<Dreamer3_> thoreauputic: i thought someone would at least respond :no :-)
<thoreauputic> Dreamer3_: no
<thoreauputic> happy ? *grin*
<Seveas> no :)
* Dreamer3_ laughs.
<Dreamer3_> ok
<Dreamer3_> anyone use a custom kernel with ubuntu?
<Dreamer3_> (easier question)
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> (well, some people do, but custom kernels are a no longer needed when you don't have specific needs)
* thoreauputic considers /exec -o while true ; do echo "no" ; done, and thinks better of it 
<Bisclaveret> ah! i think i found the problem to my sound problem, but no idea how to fix it
<Dreamer3_> Seveas: i need a Xen kernel to run under Xen :)
<Bisclaveret> bisclaveret@Dragon:/proc/asound$ cat cards
<Bisclaveret> 0 [I82801AAICH    ] : ICH - Intel 82801AA-ICH
<Bisclaveret>                      Intel 82801AA-ICH with CS4299 at 0x2000, irq 10
<Bisclaveret> 1 [Live           ] : EMU10K1 - Sound Blaster Live!
<Bisclaveret>                      Sound Blaster Live! (rev.10) at 0x3400, irq 10
<Seveas> that qualifies as a special need
<Balu> Hi guys
<r3d0xXuS> Seveas?
<Seveas> Dreamer3_, search the mailing lists, i've seen Xen being discussed there
<Seveas> hi r3d0xXuS
<r3d0xXuS> hi i need ur help again pls querry :X
<Balu> cdrecord tells me, my CD-Recorder is not a CD-Recorder :-] 
<Seveas> r3d0xXuS, if it's about nvidia: I know *nothing* about nvidia except what's on the wiki
<r3d0xXuS> argh
<r3d0xXuS> ...
<r3d0xXuS> hmm
<Seveas>  just ask in here, there are more smart people here :)
<zyth> r3d0xXuS, your best best is, read the nvidia docs
<zyth> that's what I did
<r3d0xXuS> i did
<Seveas> or ask on the mailing list
<r3d0xXuS> but nexuiz crashes
<Balu> I wonder if thats a problem with the kernellinux-image-2.6.10-5-386, so is there a new kernel package available for ubuntu anywhere?
<r3d0xXuS> so i must install that grapiccard driver from nvidia.com
<r3d0xXuS> ll ^^
<r3d0xXuS> 
<Bisclaveret> would rmmod ICH work?
<r3d0xXuS> hm
<Dreamer3_> Seveas: cool
<r3d0xXuS> hmm :/
<Seveas> Bisclaveret, you don't want to use your internal soundchip?
<r3d0xXuS> DO ANYONE KNOW WITH EXPERIENCE OF GFX NVIDIA ?!
<Seveas> Bisclaveret, easiest option: disable it in the BIOS
<Seveas> r3d0xXuS, dude, chill
<r3d0xXuS> lol my capslock was on
<Seveas> ask on the mailinglist, post your xorg.conf with it
<Seveas> there are lots of smart people there
<Bisclaveret> Seveas: i have my soundblaster card. no, i don't. and i strongly think that thats why i don't have any sound, it's trying to send to my onboard soundcard
<Seveas> Bisclaveret, easiest option: disable it in the BIOS <--
<zyth> Bisclaveret, just disable it in the BIOS
<Bisclaveret> and my bios has no such option. i'm lucky to have an onboard-external video selector
<Seveas> hmm
<Bisclaveret> i'm running on late 1999-2000 equipment
<Seveas> Bisclaveret, do an lsmod and paste the output on paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Bisclaveret> done
<Seveas> echo 'snd_intel8x0' | sudo tee -a /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<Seveas> and reboot
<Bisclaveret> someoene else was telling me to try rmmod ICH and see what happense
<thoreauputic> Bisclaveret: try what Seveas said - it should disable the onboard sound
<Seveas> there is no ich module...
<Bisclaveret> heh. and contrary to popular belief i don't have any compatible temp or voltage sensors on this comp. or my PLL chip is halfway fried :/
<Seveas> lol :)
<thoreauputic> Bisclaveret: you could try rmmod snd_intel8x0 to test
<Bisclaveret> literally
<r3d0xXuS> damn :/
<r3d0xXuS> cant :x
<r3d0xXuS> i need really really help :/
<Bisclaveret> Seveas: as an example, this is what mbmon is telling me ;)
<r3d0xXuS> damn
<r3d0xXuS> sucky
<r3d0xXuS> ..
<Bisclaveret> Temp.= 231.0, 127.0, 125.0; Rot.=    0,    0,    0
<Bisclaveret> Vcore = 3.81, 4.08; Volt. = 3.95, 5.13, 15.50, -14.19, -5.76
<Seveas> muha :)
<Seveas> Bisclaveret is cooking dinner for all of us today :)
<Bisclaveret> i don't think a coppermine core celeron would survive too well at 3.81 voltage to core ;)
<Bisclaveret> considering it uses less than half that
<Bisclaveret> and an antec CPUSolutions copper cooler should be overkill for it. my 566mhz celly only needed a passive heatsink with a small fan screwd inbetween the coils ;)
<Bisclaveret> considering said heatsink is for 3000+ athlons
<Seveas> rofl
<Hajuu> Hey there.. Im a web developer... And I need to be able to preview what a page will look like in IE but I have no windows PC around... Anyone think of a solution? Eg.. a browser which pretty much mimics IE..
<Dreamer3_> Hajuu: *laughs*
<Guybrush|Work> Hajuu: Impossible, who would ever mimic IE ???!?! :)
<Dreamer3_> Hajuu: run IE under linux...
<paxon> firefox ieview?
<Hajuu> Yeah I know its a silly thought
<Hajuu> ieview?
<Seveas> Hajuu, crossover office can run IE
<Hajuu> Dreamer3_:  id like to avoid that if I can
<Hajuu> crossover office eh
<Hajuu> free?
<Seveas> nope
<Dreamer3_> Hajuu: ie is ie
<Dreamer3_> Hajuu: no, but unless you have gentoo the time to get IE up and running is well spent just buying cross-over
<Dreamer3_> there was a nice ebuild for gentoo to do it all for you
<Hajuu> hmmm
<Hajuu> Well that sucks
<Hajuu> heh
<Zindar> install winetools... it does it for you.. well.. did in warty.. haven't tried in hoary
<Hajuu> winetools?
<Zindar> installs ie from the net automatically and all
<Hajuu> oooh
<Zindar> yes.. you can find it on winehq
<Zindar> ubuntu packages and all
<zyth> will winetools conflict with Cedega?
<Zindar> I haven't tried it in hoary.. worked beutiful in warty
<Hajuu> I dont even have wine installed anymore
* Zindar knows nothing in cedega
<zyth> winetools is in synaptic btw
<Hajuu> since I put cedega on
<Zindar> about
<Zindar> ahh
<Zindar> it is...
<Zindar> kool
<Zindar> :)
<smott> hi. is there a way to enable multicasting without recompiling the kernel?
<paxon> Hajuu, http://ieview.mozdev.org/
<Zindar> smott: ehh.. yes... it's on by default :9
<Hajuu> paxon: whats this?
<paxon> firefox extension.
<smott> Zindar: mplayer disagrees (when trying to open udp stream: IP_ADD_MEMBERSHIP failed (do you have multicasting enabled in your kernel?))
<Hajuu> "IE View is a simple Mozilla and Mozilla Firefox extension (for Microsoft Windows systems), which allows the current page or a selected link to be opened in Internet Explorer. "
<Hajuu> I dont actually *have* ie for it to be opened in
<mypapit-asleep> smott, there a no known good way to enable multicasting except to recompile it with multicasting enabled..
<vampire123> deer park like firefox
<vampire123> very like
<paxon> Hajuu, read on.
<Hajuu> mmkay
<mypapit-asleep> smott, check if you already loaed the kernel multicasting module... there are chances that your kernel is compile with it as a module, and you havent load it yet..
<Zindar> smott: I'm guessing it's because of something else... you just get the wrong message.... I would be very surpriced if ubuntu disables that... all other distros I've tried has it enabled by default
* Bisclaveret doesn't
<Zindar> ahh.. that can be it
<mypapit-asleep> *already* loaded..
<Hajuu> No it definately requires a ie install to run, paxon
<Hajuu> an ie install which I dont have
<paxon> k.
* zyth grabs winetools
<Hajuu> thanks anyway
<zyth> I want to run IE! ;)
<Bisclaveret> zyth: i have a pentium 1 133mhz compy running win95 with IE 3.0 for ya..
<smott> Zindar: quite possibly
<zyth> whee!
<zyth> I used to have the IE that came will Bill G's Autobiography...
<paxon> lol
<mypapit-asleep> lol
<Bisclaveret> i was able to install IE 5.5 on it, as well as uninstall it perfectly. since it never had IE4, it has no IE-OS integration
<zyth> I think it was IE 1.0
<mypapit-asleep> zyth, where did you get it?
<zyth> mypapit-asleep, sadly, with the book
<zyth> BUT I WAS LIKE 12
<fireixe> ei... guys!...
<zyth> he was my hero ;)(
<Dreamer3_> anyone know anything about grub?
<Bisclaveret> of course, that also means that navigation in Explorer (not Internet Exploror) is more painful as you can't input directories, etc
<fireixe> we can i get an acrobat reader for deb packages?!.
<Bisclaveret> and some other more painful side effects
<Hajuu> hell.. maybe if im really good IE will just install under cedega
<Hajuu> you reckon?
<fireixe> we can i get an acrobat reader for deb packages?
<fireixe> where can i get an acrobat reader for deb packages?
<gustav> fireixe: it's in the backports
<Bisclaveret> http://www.angelfire.com/moon/bisclaveret0/heh.gif <-- IE 3.0 trying to view www.mozilla.org
<Quazion> i downloaded acrobat 7 from the adobe site works pretty good
<fireixe> gustav: wat do you mean?
<zyth> winetools is crapping itself with 'cannot find wineboot' grrr
<Hajuu> lol Bisclaveret
<fireixe> gustav: coz im new to linux
<gustav> fireixe: the backport repository has acrobat reader 7
<Quazion> Bisclaveret, i think nt4.0 has ie 3.0 or something installed with which you cant download a new version from the ms site, since it crashes on the javascritp used :)
<gustav> fireixe: http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<fireixe> gustav: thank you very much
<gustav> fireixe: you're welcome
<ggnnuu> Hi all
<fireixe> gustav: which part of the site? im using windows right now.
<Bisclaveret> Quazion: i grew up using Navigator 4.0-4.61. tis why i use mozilla suite. the programs are nearly identical in layout and options, and the mail/usenet program is *exactly* the same
<Bisclaveret> well, except the handy rot-13 encoder option ;)
<gustav> fireixe: just follow the instructions under basic usage info, then you'll be able to install acrobat reader via synaptic or apt-get
<Bisclaveret> i really don't like FF though. though if i had a choice of modernish proggys on a slow windows computer, i would use K-Meleon. it ran GREAT on said 133mhz
<smott> mypapit-asleep: what's the multicast module called?
<fireixe> gustav: ok, i already found it.
<Bisclaveret> http://www.angelfire.com/moon/bisclaveret0/images/May09121.JPG
<Bisclaveret> is there any ELKS distros still alive?
<berkes> oi folks!
<berkes> is there a quick command to find all the installed packages on a box?
<thoreauputic> berkes: dpkg -l | less
<berkes> thoreauputic: thanks
<fireixe> is there other program like NIS? i can setup?
<Seveas> berkes, dpkg --get-selections | less
<berkes> thoreauputic: apt-get install apt-show-versions  seems to do the trick too afaik, just found taht with google
<Seveas> that'll give complete names
<berkes> Seveas: thanks
<larsrohdin> Hi, I'm using Grub to boot either XP or ubuntu, how can i change the order of the systems in the list I see at boot?
<fireixe> thank you everybody!
<larsrohdin> I found a menu.lst file, is it just to change the order there?
<lewwy> hey guys.  Windows xp took over my grub boot loader and i'm trying to get it back using system resuce cd (linux based).  can someone please help me?
<gustav> larsrohdin: it's the default option in the beginning of the file that specifies wich system to boot
<lewwy> anyone help me?
<larsrohdin> so, should I uncomment this: ## default num  and then enter the number of the os i want to be first in the list there?
<gustav> larsrohdin: yes
<larsrohdin> ok, thx
<gustav> larsrohdin: it starts at 0, so if windows is fourth in the list it should say default 3
<larsrohdin> and I will still be able to choose from the others to?
<gustav> larsrohdin: yes
<thoreauputic> larsrohdin: be careful - grub has weird commenting conventions
<thoreauputic> larsrohdin: read crefully
<kvik> how to setup isdn on ubuntu?
<larsrohdin> ok ill give it a shot, thanks guys
<deviant> hello guys
<deviant> how can i add masquerading from eth0 to eth1 to iptable ?  i want to share my internet connection
<pfp> deviant: do you have dynamic or static public ip?
<deviant> pfp: i have a pppoe connection
<jfk303> When using unace how do I extract it so the files are extracted into the folders the archiver made not just a list of all the files in the current directory
<pfp> deviant: hmm, i haven't used pppoe... probably dynamic then?
<pfp> deviant: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 10.0.0.0/24 -d \! 10.0.0.0/24 -j MASQ
<pfp> that should do the trick, replace 10.0.0.0/24 with your LAN's network address
<coulix>  there a command which ll merge the total space of my hard drive to see how much there is totaly ?
<deviant> pfp: i`ve tried with "iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
<deviant> ", but is not working
<tiglionabbit> rr, sleep time.  goodnight everyone
<galuh> hallo room
<[v2hja] > !seen delire
<ubotu> delire <~delire@keane01.workstation.org.uk> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu, 13h 44m 12s ago, saying: '[v2hja]  and there's nothing wrong with your english ;)'.
<pfp> deviant: right, MASQUERADE is the correct word at least. i usually like to use ip addresses instead of devices
<Quazion> i am having trouble with vncviewer it crashes when i use listen mode, it says X error BadName color or font and Major opcode of failed request 45 X_OPenFont
<deviant> so ...what shoul i do ?
<pfp> deviant: hmm, do you have the conntrack* modules loaded
<deviant> don`t know
<jy2> hello
<deviant> what are those used for ?
<galuh> hi
<galuh> what?
<jy2> does anyone have experience with radeon 7000 on linux?
<pfp> deviant: they're used to track (TCP) connections, which the kernel needs to do to share one ip to many boxen
<deviant> oh
<jfk303> how do I change the owner of a folder
<[v2hja] > eee
<[v2hja] > lol
<pfp> deviant: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/92  <-- append that to /etc/modules
<[v2hja] > is england GMT +1 ?
<jfk303> [v2hja] ,  no
<thoreauputic> jfk303: chown user:group <directory>
<deviant> pfp: but i just want to do a simple masquerading
<[v2hja] > so
<[v2hja] > what is the time there now ?
<jfk303> GMT = Grenich Mean Time, Grenich is in ENgland
<pfp> deviant: exactly :)
<jfk303> GMT +0
<kakalto> can I do software-RAID with fat32?
<kakalto> or do I have to do ext2/3 or reiserfs?
<deviant> so i have to load them ?
<[v2hja] > so its like 11.22 there ?
<[v2hja] > so its like 11.22 there ?
<pfp> deviant: actually, run 'lsmod' to see if all of those are loaded, if not, you need 'em
<thoreauputic> jfk303: use the -R switch for recursive changes in the dir
(pfp/#ubuntu) deviant: yep, some protocols like irc, ftp etc need helper modules to survive NAT
<[v2hja] > jfk303,
<[v2hja] > what is the time there ?`
<jfk303> 11.24 am
<jfk303> sorry was away for a min
<[v2hja] > k :D
<pfp> deviant: if they are not loaded, run for i in `cat  /etc/modules |grep ^ip` ; do sudo modprobe $i ; done (after saving the file)
<Whistler> is it possible to run  IE with wine?
<araw1> good day! :)
<peter__> Hi
<bigfoot1> hello. a question from a newbie. I am just wondering where if there is a list of chatrooms somewhere on this freenode.net area, or even a universal directiory. I'd like to connect with a country-based chatroom. Thank you
<jfk303> thoreauputic, so how do I change the owner of all the files in the directory: chown james Massive -R
<jfk303> Massive = dir
<Bazzi> bigfoot1 /list
<deviant> pfp: here they are: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/93
<Whistler> is it possible to run  IE with wine?
<thoreauputic> jfk
<thoreauputic> jfk303: no
<deviant> pfp: what now ?
<bigfoot1> bazzi, thanks. will that list have only the chatrooms in freenode.net?
<Bazzi> yes
<pfp> Whistler: ok, your modules look good
<pfp> whops
<Whistler> ?
<Whistler> :D
<thoreauputic> chown -R james:Massive <dirname>
<pfp> Whistler: heh, i've heard its possible to run IE
<thoreauputic> jfk303: ^^^
<thoreauputic> jfk303: oops
<jfk303> huh?
<jfk303> ctrl
<pfp> deviant: krhm, your modules look fine. what do you have in your iptables now?
<thoreauputic> chown -R james:james Massive
<deviant> pfp: how do i see?
<thoreauputic> jfk303: ^^
<pfp> deviant: iptables -t nat -vn -L
<deviant> pfp: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/94
<bigfoot1> is there a way i could find chatrooms that are outside freenode.net?
<peter__> hnbe gestern den anmeldemanager ahfgemach und ein anderes Loging eingestellt und komm immoment nich wieder in den Anmeldemanager habe ausversehen netzwerk gelsht.Nun bekommme ich die meldung das ich in der /ets localhost etwas nder mu weil der Rechner beim start nicht ins Netz kommt.Ist da noch was zu retten?kan mir jemnt helfen?Peter
<thoreauputic> peter__: /join #ubuntu-de
<prasys> i got a question
<prasys> why does ubuntu does not work well on PPC platform...
<deviant> pfp: right now i`m usinf firestarter to share my internet connection, but is eating all my cpu :(
<prasys> i can't use my airport card...
<prasys> but other then that it works...btw , why does not kubuntu auto-mount all partition
<thoreauputic> prasys: if it's airport extreme, blame Broadcom
<pfp> deviant: the counters on the MASQ rule show that the rule is catching packets at least
<prasys> true..I heard Broadcom is not giving the specs
<prasys> I agree
<prasys> lousy broadcom
* pfp has never heard of firestarter....
<thoreauputic> prasys: in answer to the second question, because not everyone wants that
<prasys> thanks..i got it
* Whistler Yo
<m0r0n> I ve extended my memory from 256 to 512 MB. Do I have to change the size of the swap partition?
<thoreauputic> m0r0n: how much swap do you have?
<prasys> can..m0ron
<prasys> its better
<bigfoot1> My X-chat has a long list of servers. how do i know which one to choose if I'm looking for a country-based chatroom?
<m0r0n> hm, good question
<prasys> but normally if you let ubuntu do it , it uses double right..(DEPENDS how much space you give to it)
<deviant> pfp: in ifconfig i have eth0, eth1, loopback and ppp0. i want to masquerade eth1 over eth0.
<deviant> pfp: i think :P
<thoreauputic> m0r0n: probably not necessary if you  have 500MB or so
<pfp> deviant: or eth1 over ppp0, since you are using pppoe... i think .)
<m0r0n> What command is used to show the size? swapon -a, df, mount?
<thoreauputic> m0r0n: sudo fdisk -l to see your existing partitions
<deviant> pfp: yeah. but ppp0 is actualy eth0. as i said, i`m usind pppoe on a ethernet card
<m0r0n> fdisk -l -> /dev/hda5 9641 9733 746991 82 Linux swap ?
<pfp> deviant: yep. i recon the kernel would be picky about which interface you configure iptables with (which is why i advice against using interface names there)
<pfp> deviant: you could try with that command i gave earlier; you need to empty your nat table first with iptables -t nat -F
<thoreauputic> m0r0n: plenty
<m0r0n> ok
<deviant> pfp: do i need to stop firestarter?
<pfp> deviant: hmm probably, i'm not sure what it does :)
<deviant> pfp: so "iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 10.0.0.0/24 -d \! 10.0.0.0/24 -j MASQ" will do the job ?
<pfp> deviant: it's either a frontend to iptables or something else
<deviant> pfp: is fontend to iptables
<Funraiser> i'm reading an HOWTO and it says to configure the kernel first : go to File systems ---> Network File Systems / where is that?
<pfp> deviant: you need to replace 10.0.0.0/24 with your lan's real ip range
<pfp> deviant: if it's just a frontend, how come it's eating your CPU?
<deviant> pfp: that wold be 192.168.10.0 i think
<deviant> pfp: don`t know ;(
<pfp> deviant: better to get rid of it anyway then :)
<deviant> pfp: as soon as i get the ICS up and runing
<pfp> deviant: but hmm, since the rule it created works, you might as well keep that and put it somewhere else
<deviant> pfp: somehere else? like where?
<pfp> deviant: so umm (sorry if my output is garbled, i should be asleep already -) the 'eth1' stanza in /etc/network/interfaces would be a good lace
<pfp> *place
<smott> i'm about to reinstall windows on my hd which will install its bootloader, what exactly do i need to execute on the ubuntu livecd to replace it with lilo/grub (whatever it's using)?
<pfp> deviant: you probably have like 'iface eth1 inet static\n address bla bla ..' there
<pfp> after the address, broadcast etc lines for eth1, add one that says 'up sh iptables -t nat -F'
<deviant> pfp: you`ve lost me there  :( i can`t understand a thing
<pfp> aww :(())()
<deviant> hehe
* deviant newbie
<araw1> :)
<det> Is there such thing as a totem mozilla plug-in?
<deviant> pfp: this is how my interfaces look like: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/96
<pfp> heh, i was about to ask you that :)
<deviant> pfp: so i need to add there my eth1 i think..
<deviant> or not?
<pfp> omg, it uses hotplug, i'm too old for that
<Akrame`joue> how old are you ?
<Akrame`joue> :D
<deviant> hehe
<pfp> is your eth1 working currently?
<deviant> pfp: right now , yes. i`ve just configure it with ifconfig
<pfp> 25, but i meant old as in linux habits
<pfp> deviant: ah, fine
<deviant> pfp: all i need from eth1 is the ip, which is 192.168.10.2
<deviant> pfp: what`s with hotplug?
<pfp> deviant: nothing, i thought hotplug had magically configured your eth1 and doing it manually would mess things up
<pfp> but since you did it by hand, this should be ok too
<Akrame`joue> see ya
<deviant> pfp: won`t i need to add eth1 there, so i won`t have to configure it each time i start the computer?
<pfp> deviant: yep
<pfp> deviant: i really shouldn't be giving you ready-made conf files, but here goes http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/97
<deviant> pfp: and how do i do that. i face eth1 and what else?
<newbie> anyone knows any program like NIS which I can use?
<pfp> deviant: check out the pastebin..
<deviant> pfp: aha, i think i understand now
<thoreauputic> newbie: I think you need to rephrase your question: what's wrong with using NIS ?
<pfp> deviant: that should create the same rule that firestarter did (for the nat table)
<pfp> deviant: if you have some filtering rules (iptables -vn -L), created by FS, you need to add them too
<deviant> pfp: so now i have to stop the firestarter and reboot the pc ?
<deviant> FS ?
<pfp> FS=firestarter
<deviant> ow
<pfp> deviant: no need to reboot, just type 'ifconfig eth1 down' , then 'ifup eth1'
<deviant> no, there are no rules. atlest i didn`t made any
<deviant> aha
<pfp> on next reboot, everything should be up automatically
<pfp> ok, good
<deviant> pfp: do i need to clear the nat table first ? with iptables -t nat -F ?
<pfp> deviant: when you run ifup eth1, it runs that -F command too
<deviant> aha
<[v2hja] > delire,
<[v2hja] > hi
<pfp> reading 'man ifup' is of course a good idea ,)
<deviant> pfp: it is working. 10x dude :)
<newbie> anyone know program using the concept of NIS?
<deviant> pfp: i will, as soon as i`m done with the school exams ...which will be in like, 1 month :(
<newbie> anyone know program using the concept of NIS?
<linuxboy> whats the name of the flast package in ubuntu?
<linuxboy> flash
<pfp> deviant: ooh, great :)
<black_Nightmare> hey there :p
<eggs> gplflash > flash
<mirkash> join #mirkash
<deviant> pfp: i owe you a beer :)
* pfp is going to get some badly needed sleep
<deviant> pfp: nighty night :)
<black_Nightmare> any of you ppc users at all here?
<pfp> deviant: cheers .)
* eggs slaps binary-only-package
<kakalto> yay!
<kakalto> I got RAID to work
<rob^> why does the wiki not allow anyone to sign up?
<kakalto> it doesn't?
<rob^> I click sign up and it says to fill out the four fields, but there is only 2, Name and Password
<rob^> I mean, I click "login"
<learn25> hi all!
<learn25> i need your help. i just follwed the instructions of setting up dhcp server at www.ubuntuguide.org but it wont start.
<learn25> anybody can help me?
<learn25> i need your help. i just followed the instructions of setting up dhcp server at www.ubuntuguide.org but it wont start.
<learn25> anybody can help me?
<firasR> learn25:  did you check your logs for any errors ?
<firasR> learn25:  /var/log/messages ?
<firasR> learn25: first go to /var/log
<firasR> learn25:  run ls in that directory to see what log files are there, are there any log files named dhcp-something or other ?
<learn25> i saw the log but it looks foreign to me
<learn25> ok
<Seveas> learn25, wired or wireless?
<natecull> hi
<natecull> I have a problem with printing on Hoary
<learn25> i have to NIC eth0 and eth1
<firasR> hi nate
<learn25> i want to share eth0 to the rest of the pc
<natecull> if I cancel a print job on my printer, even if I clear the print job from the Print Manager, I still get data spooling to the printer when I turn it on again
<learn25> i need your help. i just followed the instructions of setting up dhcp server at www.ubuntuguide.org but it wont start.
<natecull> any idea what's going on?
<Seveas> learn25, forget ubuntuguide
<firasR> learn25:  please don't repeat your question multiple times
<Seveas> learn25, install firestarter
<karamazof> pfp: hi I'm back :-z
<learn25> how to install fire starter?
<natecull> I need to be able to completely clear a job from the print subsystem. I've tried restarting /etc/init.d/cupsys, but no luck
<rob^> doh!
<natecull> there's no job showing in lpq, but if I turn my printer off and on it is getting a job from somewhere...
<karamazof> pfp: I tried to launch amule being root, and I got high id
<natecull> I can clear this by rebooting, but I don't want to reset my uptime. :)
<karamazof> pfp: hourray
<Octane> anyone know what happened to the openoffice2.org-core pkg?
<thoreauputic> natecull: the job might be cached in the printer itself
<karamazof> can someone tell me how to give to a user the right to acces my 4662 port?
<natecull> thoreauputic: It's an HP Deskjet 400. I don't think it'
<karamazof> and use amule
<natecull> it's got any RAM
<natecull> certainly none that persists after a power-cycle
<natecull> I never used to have this problem on Fedora Core 1, which is what I was running before Hoary
<thoreauputic> natecull: right, I was just having a guess really - I've seen that happen
<carambol> how i get sound out of stream-links in ubuntu?
<selinium> karamzof: Install firestarter and it is pretty easy to open ports using it. Any probs get back.
<thoreauputic> carambol: a number of ways
<natecull> thoreauputic: yeah, I'm scratching my head
<thoreauputic> carambol: what kind of stream?
<carambol> radio
<karamazof> selinium: my ports are open, I can use them being root,...
<thoreauputic> carambol: uh - mp3 shoutcast? windows media? real?
<carambol> i enabled esd butno sound
<carambol> bbc,radio NL
<thoreauputic> carambol: BBC uses realplay
<carambol> but no sound
<thoreauputic> carambol: so you would need realplater to listen
<thoreauputic> *realplayer
<carambol> also no sound witj mpl or real
<underdog> guys... in breezy, when can I update safelly without xbase-clients removing nvidia-glx? :(
<thoreauputic> carambol: you get sound playing local mp3 etc?
<firasR> learn25:  what do you get when u do sudo /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server restart
<deco_> hi, i'll have bt878 series pci video capture card, where could i get drivers and software for that?
<selinium> karamazof: Applications/Sytem Tools/Network Tools  then Port Scan 127.0.0.1
<carambol> i have not try that
<deco_> or actually i have it now
<carambol> should i use esd?
<deco_> esd for what?
<deco_> alsa is better
<karamazof> selinium: 4662 open
<thoreauputic> carambol: well, try it - we can't sort out the streaming issues until you know if sound works locally
<selinium> thoreauputic: Is was wondering what realplater was! :) Good to see you
<carambol> i am using both gnome and kde
<rob^> i bet that sux
<selinium> karamazof: What are you trying to do with the port? what kind of access are you trying to give?
<carambol> thoreauputic, i have installed both gnome and kde
<karamazof> selinium: I am trying to use it with amule, whitch is configurated to use that port
<carambol> in kde no probl
<natecull> weird. If I shut down cupsys completely, I still get data spooling to the printer
<natecull> wonder if the lp kernel module is caching data somehow?
<karamazof> selinium: When running amule being root, I have no problem... but just running it normally I ged no acces to 4662 port
<selinium> karamazof: I see... When you ran the port scan, that was as the user and not root, yes?
<thoreauputic> natecull: have you tried lprm ?
<sandip> My heartfelt thanks to Canonical for shipping 5.04 over to my place for distributing to my local LUG. :)
<sandip> ... to New Delhi, India.
<rob^> sandip, I got them in Aus too, good service that
<thoreauputic> sandip: if you want to thank the developers themselves, join #ubuntu-devel :)
<selinium> sandip: me too, in the UK. I wonder which travelled the furthest!
<sandip> thoreauputic: thanks. will do.
* thoreauputic hasn't got his yet (Australia)
<sandip> selinium: the envelope said they came from netherlands. :-/
<thoreauputic> but I got a few at Ubuntu Downunder anyway :)
<natecull> thoreauputic: yes, lprm reports there are no jobs in the queue
<natecull> that's why I'm suspecting that it's not CUPS which is sending the information to the printer
* sandip opened the envelope v-e-r-y carefully because of that ;)
<selinium> natecull: Have you switched of your printer and restarted it?
<thoreauputic> natecull: is it sitting in /tmp or something, maybe?
<natecull> selinium: yes. When I turn the printer on again, its data light starts flashing
<natecull> thoreauputic: that's what I'm guessing, I just have no idea where.
<selinium> natecull: swithc off the printer, and disconnect it from the PC. switch it back on, to see if the printer is running on its own
<selinium> hi thoreauputic :)
<thoreauputic> natecull: hehe.... mv /tmp/* /tmp/test (but that would maybe break something..)
<thoreauputic> selinium: hi - I got cut off before :)
<thoreauputic> selinium: ISP
<selinium> thoreauputic: I saw! damn ISP what do we pay them for!
<natecull> when I switch the printer off and unplug the data cable, it's just fine
<natecull> when I connect it to the PC, it gets data
<thoreauputic> selinium: heh - well I exceeded my time limit so I can't complain really ;)
<natecull> thoreauputic: there were a couple of .ppd files in /tmp dated a few minutes ago, I deleted them but it still dumps data to the printer
<selinium> natecull: great now we are certain it is the computer sending to the information.
<natecull> selinium: yeah
<hypn0_> i want to install packages maually, r they all in the pool directory
<thoreauputic> hypn0_: why?
<natecull> I notice there's an 'lptune -r' command that claims to reset the parallel port, but it says 'Device or resource busy'
<natecull> I've shut down cupsys
<natecull> what else would be holding /dev/lp0 open?
<hypn0_> thoreauputic, no net access yet :-)
<thoreauputic> hypn0_: I see...
<Funraiser> China's biggest bank makes switch to linux http://www.networkworld.com/news/2005/0429chinabigge.html
<thoreauputic> natecull: fuser /dev/lp0   ?
<selinium> natecull: /etc/init.d/cupsys force-reload ? have you tried that?
<natecull> thoreauputic: fuser /dev/lp0 gives me no output
<natecull> selinium: oops. cupsd: Child exited with status 13!
<natecull> guess that means it doesn't want to start again...
<selinium> natecull: is cupsd up or down?
<natecull> wait. Silly me
<natecull> I tried to run that as user, not as sudo
<selinium> natecull: :)
<natecull> just did a start then a force-reload as sudo and it's fine
<natecull> well, running...
<natecull> but printer's still getting data
<natecull> so no effect
<karamazof> selinium: sorry I was distrayed, yes the port scan was being user
<thoreauputic> natecull: ps aux | grep lp*    ?
<selinium> natecull: AAaaargh, I am getting out of my depth, maybe thoreauputic can help...... there you go!
<thoreauputic> selinium: I'm just making what I hope might be intelligent guesses ;-)
<selinium> karamazof: Then the port is open, and the problem does not lie with the port.
<selinium> thoreauputic: Got to be better than mine then! :P
<alonso> hi everybody
<alonso> i just used ubuntu today
<selinium> thoreauputic:  natecull: Got to go, too much work to do!
<thoreauputic> selinium: BTW my pentium 200mmx is now running Ubuntu !
<stazz> Hey. a friend of mine has got two Konica Revio digital cameras, and they both do not automount, but HAL/GVM seems to work otherwise, as in, cd's do mount
<thoreauputic> .. on 64MB RAM
<alonso> i would like to know that
<alonso> how can i upgrade mozilla-firefox as 1.0.4 by apt-get
<rob^> alonso, if you are using hoary its already 1.0.4
<thoreauputic> alonso: you don't need to - just run apt-get upgrade
<Seveas> alonso, FF in ubuntu is 1.0.2 with all 1.0.4 security patches applied
<Seveas> you do NOT need to update it
<thoreauputic> alonso: if you need to install themes there's a simple hack..
<selinium> thoreauputic:  I thought mine was a dinosaur! Athlon 900 128k lol
<thoreauputic> selinium: I have 3 machines here - I wiped Debian Woody on the oldest one and put Ubuntu on as an experiment :)
<alonso> ok. i will try it
<alonso> and if i want to use g95
<thoreauputic> selinium: it's running fine on fluxbox :)
<thoreauputic> g95 ??
<alonso> fortran 95
<selinium> thoreauputic:  I am thinking of making a mailserver out of an old box.... When I get round to it!
<selinium> thoreauputic:  too many relatives asking me to fix there machines after downloading infected mail..
<thoreauputic> alonso: I see g77 compilers here...
<alonso> i got g77 already, sir
<natecull> woohoo
<natecull> managed to rmmod lp
<natecull> finally
<natecull> that fixed it
<natecull> sort of
<selinium> natecull:  sort of?
<natecull> now the Deskjet thinks it wants a colour cartridge
<thoreauputic> alonso: I don't see g95 in an apt-cache search - maybe ask in #ubuntu-devel if it is available?
<natecull> oops, scrambled the job again. Let's try that again.
<natecull> job is gone from queue. Printer is switched off...
<alonso> so, is it possible to download it from gnu project and install it??
<natecull> reloaded lp...
<thoreauputic> alonso: Anything is possible ;)
<thoreauputic> alonso: I don't see why not
<natecull> power on to printer... it doesn't attempt to print... so far so good
<rob^> alonso, maybe its available from another apt soruce
<alonso> thanks a lot, sir
<natecull> ok, working now
<natecull> so reloading lp is the answer
<natecull> dunno why it was blocked there for a moment.
<thoreauputic> natecull: I'll remeber that...
<alonso> what do you mean
<thoreauputic> natecull: I had a similar experience a few years ago which I called my "Sorcerer's Apprentice" incident: printer wouldn't stop...
<alonso> what do you mean, rob^
<rob^> alonso, ubuntu uses the debian packaging system, you can add other apt-get sources to your system that include other packaes
<rob^> *packages
<underdog> guys... in breezy, when can I update safelly without xbase-clients removing nvidia-glx? :(
<thoreauputic> underdog: probably not many Breezy users here...
<rob^> alonso, have a look at this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//HowToEnableTheMultiverseRepositoryInUbuntu
<thoreauputic> rob^: I have multiverse enabled, but I don't see g95, only g77
<rob^> the "mutiverse" repository contains other packages not available in a default install
<thoreauputic> rob^: also a compiler distributed by GNU would not be in a non-free repository
<rob^> thoreauputic, alonso try: apt-get install gfortran-4.0
<rob^> from apt-cache search: gfortran-4.0 - The GNU Fortran 95 compiler
<Benjamin_L> does anyone here know how to restore default network setting if you accidentally changed something
<thoreauputic> rob^: aha - good catch!
<alonso> rob^, thoreauputic, it downdoading and install
<rob^> theres also the docs, gfortran-4.0-doc
<floater> Hi. What's the proper way to remove pppoe internet connection from my ubuntu and then set up the internet connection as normal adsl connection from adsl's dhcp-server?
<alonso> rob^, Is gfortran and fortran 95 the same???
<rob^> alonso, its GNUs free implementation of fortran 95
<rob^> see gfortran-4.0-doc
<alonso> rob^, there are some errors with gfortran
<alonso> Errors were encountered while processing:
<alonso>  /var/cache/apt/archives/gcc-4.0-base_4.0-0pre6ubuntu7_i386.deb
<alonso>  /var/cache/apt/archives/cpp-4.0_4.0-0pre6ubuntu7_i386.deb
<rob^> does it say what errors?
<rob^> you may need to add the hoary-backports repositories to your apt-get sources
<thoreauputic> rob^: hrm - the package he's installing is in Universe, so the deps should be in main or universe
<rob^> thoreauputic, for some reason it isnt
<alonso> rob^, i just fixed it from its suggestion
<thoreauputic> assuming his sources are properly configured
<rob^> I just tried pulling the fortran 95 packages itself
<J2Dope> gday. i have an ubuntu desktop pc, with an external hdd (all my music etc).. and i gots a winXP laptop
<thoreauputic> rob^: if you have backports enebled, of course you will get inconsistencies - apt will look for the latest versions
<J2Dope> how can i let my winxp laptop, access that externall HDD that is formatted to ext3 ?
<rob^> thoreauputic, well, he isnt getting the packages at all
<rob^> at least it satifies the deps
<thoreauputic> rob^: alonso rob^, i just fixed it from its suggestion
<thoreauputic> I thought he fixed it?
<anacron> J2Dope: samba!
<J2Dope> anyone?
<markus_> you just format it do fat
<rob^> apt-get -f install?
<markus_> or ntfs
<J2Dope> samba eh
<J2Dope> nooo i dont want it to be fat or ntfs.. cos then linux can't write to it
<alonso> rob^, yes, is it true
<J2Dope> do i need to install anything on windows to get samba working?
<thoreauputic> J2Dope: linux can write to fat32
<markus_> linux CAN write ntfs
<markus_> there are several tools
<anacron> linux can make you better person!
<J2Dope> hmmmm... that would require backing up about 80gigz of data onto dvds... i think ill leave it as ext3 and try this samba stuff
<markus_> yeah i got a better person ;-)
<thoreauputic> markus_: they are still regarded as experimental in most quarters
<J2Dope> i know i got samba installed. just dunno how to use it :P
<J2Dope> does samba have a gui?
<ice04> Hi all i need to install sendmail, how can i apt-get
<rob^> ice04, dee #sendmail
<rob^> *see
<markus_> just use synaptic thats much easier
<thoreauputic> ice04: it's in universe
<ice04> just using it for learning purposes
<thoreauputic> ice04: enable universe && apt-get update && apt-get install sendmail
<ice04> What would be the most stable, secure, easy to manage MTA
<alonso> thanks for thoreauputic and rob^ again
<rob^> hehe MTA wars!!
<rob^> np
<J2Dope> ok. question. can WINDOWS write to linux formatted drives?
<rob^> J2Dope, ext2 it can with the right drivers..
<thoreauputic> J2Dope: there are some tools - I forget the name but google knows all
<J2Dope> lol ok. google is cool. but straight answers are better aye ;)
<J2Dope> thanks guys . peace
<ice04> Exim, Qmail
<hypn0_> i just found http://packages.ubuntu.com/ :-)
<markus_> good man!
<thoreauputic> ice04: you will get a lot of differing opinions on this one *grin*
<ice04> any sit i can check out that discusses the 2 MTA's
<thoreauputic> only 2?
<ice04> Basically i have a client that wants a Mail server, i cant decide on sendmail, Exim, or Qmail
<ice04> i have never worked on any of them before
<thoreauputic> ice04: there was a comparison article in Linux Format a year or two ago..
<thoreauputic> ice04: you might find it online or be able to get it
<thoreauputic> ice04: you realise the Ubuntu default is postfix?
<ice04> Thoreauputic: will google it out :-)
<ice04> thanks again
<rob^> hypn0_, whats wrong with apt-cache?
<ice04> Postfix ??
<hypn0_> rob^ dont have net access :-/
* thoreauputic wonders if his revelation re: postfix shocked ice04 into a sudden departure...
* rob^ thinks.. you need net access for that too
<rob^> thoreauputic, hehe yeah
<hypn0_> in ubuntu yet :-)
<markus_> i just got my 3D running on ubuntu...
<lbm> inotify enabled in breezy kernels?
<topyli> hmm. beagled launches a dozen shells, all running mono :)
<lbm> it doesn't seem to be inotifized
<krod> hello, how would i make a swap partition when ubuntu is alreadly installed?
<topyli> it's not
<lbm> no /dev/inotify either
<topyli> i hope it makes it into breezy
<lbm> isn't the kernel patched but not enabled?
<topyli> lbm: in breezy i don't know. in hoary you need to patch it yourself IIRC
<krod> hello, how would i make a swap partition when ubuntu is alreadly installed....i seem have forgotten to while i was installing ubuntu
<lbm> topyli: okay, i'll take a look in the source packages
<thoreauputic> krod: are you sure? Or was it made for you by default? What does sudo fdisk -l show?
<thoreauputic> krod: you can make a swap file by using dd to make a file of XMB of zeros, then run swapon, but I forget the right dd syntax
<rob^> krod, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com//SwapFaq
<krod> krod@krodtop:~/tools$ fdisk -l
<krod> krod@krodtop:~/tools$
<thoreauputic> krod: sudo fdisk -l
<thoreauputic> krod: it needs access with root privileges
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* rob^ thinks we need a #debian style bot in here
<fabbione> seb128: mostlikely :)
<fabbione> ops
<thoreauputic> !who owns you
<ubotu> thoreauputic: Bugger all, i dunno
<thoreauputic> haha
<thoreauputic> ubotu has amnesia again
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> !restricted
<ubotu> from memory, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Seveas> thoreauputic, stop abusing the bot...
<krod> Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<krod> /dev/hda1   *           1        2550    20482843+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<krod> /dev/hda2            2551        4864    18587205   83  Linux
<thoreauputic> Seveas: crap
* mode/#ubuntu [+q krod!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> do not paste in here!
* mode/#ubuntu [-q krod!*@*]  by Seveas
<thoreauputic> Seveas: i wasn't even remotely abusing it
<Seveas> thoreauputic, !who owns you ....
<krod> ok, but it was two lines.....
<bartekp_> ;>
<topyli> krod: ok, you don't have swap
<Seveas> krod, ah ok :)
<thoreauputic> Seveas: I was just showing rob^ it exists
<Seveas> krod, usually fdisk -l spits out more, that's why i muted you
<krod> Seveas: i got the wireless working btw :)
<Seveas> nice :)
<thoreauputic> Seveas: get a life, mate
<Seveas> thoreauputic, sorry then
<rob^> does the bot do much?
<waka> /join #fedora
<Benjamin_L> does anyone know whick package contains /etc/hosts ?
<rob^> pfft
<Seveas> rob^, it can remember things and give answers when you type !something
<Seveas> Benjamin_L, dpkg -S /etc/hosts
<waka> scuse
<thoreauputic> Seveas: apology accepted: you should know by now I don't play those kinds of games, though
<Seveas> thoreauputic, i know, i was surprised by it :)
<topyli> rob^: it doesn't know much yet apparently
<rob^> Seveas, does it answer ubuntu-related questions ala #debian?
<rob^> hehe
<topyli> we need to teach it
<Seveas> rob^, yes
<Benjamin_L> Seveas, doesn't find a package
<thoreauputic> Seveas: it used to have a factoid saying it was cafuego's bot - hence the initial question
<Seveas> Benjamin_L, then it's part of the debootstrap install
<rob^> how does it learn?
* kvidell  goes to bed now.
<Benjamin_L> can some breezy user message me the standard hosts file please ?
* kvidell detatches screen
<Seveas> by typing: ubotu blah is something it will know !blah
<kvidell> see ya
<rob^> in the chan, or prvmsg?
<Benjamin_L> prvmsg
<Seveas> unfortuneately chan too
<rob^> cool
<rob^> hah
<Benjamin_L> ah, missunderstood ^^
<krod> ok, now i have a 512mb swap
<krod> :)
<krod> that should be enough?
<Seveas> ubotu windowsdrives is Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/windows_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<ubotu> Seveas: okay
<topyli> krod: how much ram do you have?
<krod> 256mb
<topyli> krod: it should do it
<Cableguy> Good morning
<Benjamin_L> a horay hosts file would do aswell :) i just don't want to wait more than 10s if i enter the adress of a page
<topyli> krod: i have 256M ram and i hardly swap with usual workstation stuff
<Seveas> Benjamin_L: Open firefox and go to about:config. Now search for network.dns.disableIPV6 and set that value to true. Restart Firefox to see the effect.
<Seveas>  /etc/hosts does not contain a lot of useful things
<Benjamin_L> Seveas, wow, that did the trick, but it worked before aswell
<Benjamin_L> so thats why I'm asking
<Seveas> :)
<Cableguy> IPV6?  what is that all about?
<theine_> Hi, is anybody using acroread 7.0 from hoary-extras (Ubuntu Backports)?
<topyli> theine_: sorry to say but yes i upgraded
<Seveas> theine_, i'm using it from the binary installer provided by adobe
<theine_> The thing is that acroread from hoary-extras depends on a more recent version of libgcc1 than is present in hoary...
<Seveas> theine_, ouch that sucks
<rob^> Seveas, using "ubotu blah is something" doesnt seem to work
<Seveas> that libgcc1 is available in hoary-backports
<Seveas> rob^, scroll a bit back
<Seveas> I just taught him something
<Seveas> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> from memory, windowsdrives is Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/windows_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<greebo> hi all, anyone had to install ubuntu onto a machine with a usb cdrom? I'm looking at installing using the debian boot floppies and then "upgrading" to ubuntu. Sound plausible?
<theine_> Seveas, it does, especially since acroread evidentelly runs very fine with an older version of libgcc1...
<greebo> I've tried it and get serious usb errors
<rob^> Seveas, it doesnt seem to work in prvmsg
<Seveas> rob^, ah ok
<Seveas> I never said it would :D
<rob^> :)
<Seveas> theine, then download the deb, unar it, edit the debian/control and re-ar it :)
<theine_> Seveas, thanks, i'll try that
<Cableguy> Anyone recomend a quite serial raid drive, my shit is way to loud
* thoreauputic tries to connect loud defecation with serial drives and fails
<Seveas> thoreauputic, please :)
<Seveas> my colleagues don't like when all of I sudden i start to laugh loudly
<thoreauputic> :)
<topyli> greebo: don't know about the usb problems but upgrading from woody might work
<rob^> !g95
<ubotu> rob^: I don't know
<Cableguy> yea.. thanks for the help
<rob^> ubotu g95 is gfortran-4.0, the GNU Fortran 95 compiler.
<ubotu> rob^: okay
<rob^> !g95
<ubotu> g95 is probably gfortran-4.0, the GNU Fortran 95 compiler.
<rob^> nice
<thoreauputic> rob^: heh - I've been hanging here for about 6 months or more and I've seen that question once ;)
<rob^> well, now we wont forget :)
<thoreauputic> rob^: but you never know when it might be useful I guess
<greebo> topyli, k, cheers
<thoreauputic> rob^: right ! :)
<mindspin> hi, anyone here using fwbuilder ?
<rob^> mindspin, try firestarter instead
<mindspin> nope, I use it and need just some simple information
<rob^> try google
<mindspin> thought somebody may use it here
<DaVe^_^> hi could someone help me with cedega
<rob^> theres got to be a good guide or two on there
<DaVe^_^> im running x86 hoary and cedega doesnt detect the cd for some reason.. iv checked the forums couldnt help the problem tho
<vortex> huhu. can i mount ftp folders? if yes: how?
<thoreauputic> vortex: you don't mount ftp - it's a file transfer protocol
<Seveas> vortex, you can sort-of mount them
<rob^> vortex, type ftp://ftpserver in natulius
<Seveas> vortex, use places -> connect to server
<Seveas> that will integrate the server into the Gnome Virtual FileSystem
<thoreauputic> ah yes, OK - that can work with ssh too :)
<DaVe^_^> no1 has any exp troubleshooting cedega?
<HostingGeek> dear my fellow h4x0rz
<HostingGeek> look at what I found
<HostingGeek> https://console.google.com/licensing/admin?cmd=reload&lastcmd=login
<Seveas> HostingGeek, why are you pasting that in here..?
<HostingGeek> Because my fellow h4x0rz would be intrestested in it
<Seveas> We are not crackers...
<rob^> hehe
<Seveas> It's so nice how /remove does not trigger auto-rejoin :)
<Benjamin_L> Seveas, do you probable know how to disable IPv& in thunderbird as well ? It seems to be a system wide problem
<DaVe^_^> some ppl are idiots
<Seveas> Benjamin_L, look at the wiki for disabling ipv6 completely
<Seveas> DaVe^_^, yeah, like those people that use abbreviations for everything...
<Seveas> Or have smilies in their nicknames
<DaVe^_^> lol
<DaVe^_^> ok
<Seveas> :)
<theine_> Seveas, thanks for the hint with ar/unar, worked really nicely
<nxv_> how can i setup my server to boot at a given time, run some tasks and shutdown again?
<Seveas> nice :)
<HostingGeek> Seveas: we are hackers
<thoreauputic> ... or say lol all the time ...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b 3!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> hmm
* mode/#ubuntu [-b 3!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*HG@200.48.233.220.exetel.com.au]  by Seveas
<rob^> hehe mute him
<Seveas> neh
<Seveas> fools like that ought to be removed
<xoz> nxv_: if it is shutdown, how can you possible start it without pressing the power key?
<Seveas> ooohhh - privmsgs :)
<nxv_> xoz: wake on lan
<DaVe^_^> shiet..
<rob^> Seveas, aww.. your so lucky
<Seveas> yeah :)
<DaVe^_^> exetel is my host, thought u banned me for a sec
<virtuald> nxv_: boot time can be set in the bios setup, the rest you can do with a script run by cron
<Seveas> aaand goodbye :)
<xoz> nxv_: that's sleeping, not shutdown?
<nxv_> xoz: it comes up after init
<nxv_> xoz: it comes up after init 0
<vortex> Seveas thx. that was what i was looking for. i cant find where i can edit the settings for the "place".
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*HG@200.48.233.220.exetel.com.au]  by Seveas
<nxv_> virtuald: i know, is there a way to set it from linux?
<vortex> does that kind of work like shfs?
<virtuald> not that i know of
<HostingGeek> o.0
<Seveas> vortex, sort of
<Benjamin_L> Seveas, I wonder what caused this. It worked well until few hours ago. I'll reboot now
* rob^ looks for food
<vortex> Seveas, with shfs i can reach the mounted files from konsole
<geko> ciao raga
<rob^> mmm choc-coated nice bikkies
<Seveas> Gnome-vfs is only reachable from gnome-vfs aware programs
<geko> come posso aggiungere programmi al menu?
<geko> ops
<Seveas> geko, we speak english in here...
<geko> :)
<vortex> i want to direktly open files from ftp with an texteditor. in windows i can do that with dreamweaver. i did not finde i way with linux :(
<Seveas> vortex, you need to wait for LUFS to get an ftp implementation or for LUKS to get stable I guess...
<Seveas> Or use a gnome-vfs aware text editor :D
<rob^> vortex, do ftp://ftpserver in natulius then open the txt files from there
<tahorg> vortex: gedit can do that
<thoreauputic> tahorg: like ` gedit ftp://ftp.foo.org/myfile` ?
<rob^> or nautilus.. even.
<greebo> happy to report the new sarge boot floppies are hell better, and appear to be doing the right thing. Fingers crossed
<Hajuu> Hey
<rob^> thoreauputic, gedit has an "open location" under File menu
<Hajuu> Anyone here ever setup a VPN through ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> rob^: aha - learn something new every day ! Thanks :D
<rob^> np
<tahorg> thoreauputic: nautilus can "connect to server"
<tahorg> thoreauputic: then it appears in the open dialog in gedit
<thoreauputic> tahorg: that one I knew about :)
<thoreauputic> i see
<Benjamin_L> ok, now i need a new hosts file, as it got deleted somehow...
<Seveas> it does webdav too :)
<Benjamin_L> anyone ? ^^
<rob^> Benjamin_L, do touch /etc/hosts
<vortex> dows gedit have a files bar? like quanta?
<rob^> bang, one hosts file
<Seveas> Benjamin_L, pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/98
<tahorg> thoreauputic: gedit ftp://user:login@server/path/to/file
<tahorg> thoreauputic: works too
<Seveas> Benjamin_L, and please edit it to reflect *your* hostname as 127.0.0.1
<tahorg> gnome-vfs magic
<thoreauputic> tahorg: OK
<Benjamin_L> Seveas, will do
<vortex> but i would not be very time efficient to open every file that way.
<rob^> vortex, my way is easier
<tahorg> vortex: Places -> connect to server
<vortex> yes. but still no bar with the files
<rob^> bbl
<tahorg> 10
<tahorg> oops
* tahorg forgots the /win
<Hajuu> Anyone here ever setup a VPN through ubuntu?
<tahorg> Hajuu: yep
<tahorg> Hajuu: "openvpn is teh way"
<Abijah> i need help logging into root
<Seveas> Abijah: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<HiddenWolf> Seveas, nice reflexes! :P
<tahorg> Abijah: sudo su
<vortex> tahorg, the file attributes are set to root even if i add the place as user
<Hajuu> I cant figure out openvpn
<Hajuu> be able to give me some help?
<DaVe^_^> has anyone tried the 2.6.11 kernel?
<Abijah> hmmm
* Seveas off for now
<Abijah> but it still wont let me log in as root
<Seveas> keep it cool people :)
<thoreauputic> DaVe^_^: don't. it has issues
<DaVe^_^> ah i c
<Abijah> i'm try to make a new partition on the drive
<Hajuu> ok so uhm
<Hajuu> im trying to connect to a windows server
<action09> as many ... :)
<tahorg> vortex: read only for me too. dunno how to get write accesse
<Hajuu> openvpn --remote host 220.235.47.242 --client --auth-user-pass --dev ppp0
<tahorg> -e
<Hajuu> Thats what ive got
<Hajuu> But it says I need a CA file or something
<Hajuu> :/
<tahorg> --dev ppp0 ?
<Hajuu> yeah
<Hajuu> use ppp0
<tahorg> Hajuu: what's the server protocol ?
<Hajuu> (my modem connection)
<Hajuu> uhm
<Hajuu> no idea
<Hajuu> whatever windows uses
<tahorg> then I don't know
<tahorg> good luck
<vortex> if i open gedit as root i cant see the place ^
<Hajuu> lol
<Hajuu> ok what about setting up a server?
<Hajuu> can you help with that?
<Hajuu> (a vpn server)
<Hajuu> I have pptpd
<DaVe^_^> does anyone have issues with firefox lagging in 32bit hoary?
<DaVe^_^> freezing up the system
<Hajuu> nope
<Abijah> why can't i unable to open "fdisk /dev/hda" ?
<Hajuu> try sudo fdisk /dev/hda
<truz24> what would be causing the hald daemon to take a constant 15-30 % cpu usage
<truz24> then when i reboot it is fine
<Abijah> nice
<Abijah> thanks
<DaVe^_^> does anyone know how to make the physical eject button work
<stazz> DaVe^_^: you have to unmount the medium first
<DaVe^_^> no i mean pressing the button on the actual drive
<Necromancer> if you first umount then it should work
<DaVe^_^> ah okay, theres no way to automate this is there?
<Hajuu> nope
<Necromancer> no...for good reason :)
<Necromancer> or at least I dont know a way :)
<DaVe^_^> u happen to use cedega by any chance?
<Hajuu> I do.
<DaVe^_^> do u have warcraft working?
<DaVe^_^> or tried
<Hajuu> warcraft 3?
<DaVe^_^> tft
<Hajuu> yeah
<Hajuu> No problems at all.
<DaVe^_^> u didnt have a nocd problem?
<Hajuu> oh
<DaVe^_^> are u on 32bit hoary
<Hajuu> you may need a nocd crack
<Hajuu> (I did)
<DaVe^_^> does it work on bnet?
<Hajuu> uhm
<Hajuu> it should
<Hajuu> so long as you have a valid cd key
<stazz> DaVe^_^: you can try unmounting the drive from your desktop
<Hajuu> but to make sure
<stazz> DaVe^_^: or ejecting it from there, the linux kernel locks the cd-drive when the medium is mounted
<Hajuu> search for a bnet crack
<Hajuu> there are some around.
<DaVe^_^> have u got a working one on u?
<DaVe^_^> ive tried a few already
<DaVe^_^> stazz: would a mount -a work
<stazz> DaVe^_^: no, example, umount /mnt/cdrom
<xiaogil> Is there a counter tool somewhere  ?in Ubuntu
<thoreauputic> Does anyone know how the heck you open hidden files with the gnome file finder dialogue? It's irritating as hell trying for instance to open "~/.fluxbox/menu" in gedit...
<stazz> DaVe^_^: but it's media, so umount /media/cdrom
<DaVe^_^> uhm.. so what happens when it asks me for the cd?
<DaVe^_^> i just shove it back in?
<thoreauputic> I know you can open the file from the CLI but really...
<stazz> thoreauputic: view -> show hidden files
<stazz> thoreauputic: or then enter /.fluxbox/ on the location
<thoreauputic> stazz: that's in nautilus - I mean the "open with dialogue"
<stazz> thoreauputic: right click - show hidden files
* thoreauputic has a look
<kemal> book
<thoreauputic> stazz: aha - in the file area - thanks: that's so *not* intuitive...
<stazz> thoreauputic: well, it was pretty obvious if one asks me :P
<thoreauputic> stazz: there should be a button for it IMO - but whatever - i usually use a CLI editor anyway...
<thoreauputic> stazz: even old apps like emelfm handle that better
<stazz> thoreauputic: well, go tell that to the gtk team :)
<thoreauputic> stazz: good idea
<thoreauputic> so much for HIG
<Abijah> is it possible to mount a windows drive and use the windows OS from the linux OS?
<stazz> Abijah: well, it'd be possible to run windows inside bochs/vmware
<chillywilly> I think you guys should just start shipping CDs all over the place like AOL
<chillywilly> ;)
<stazz> Abijah: but that's not really a very good idea anyway.
<chillywilly> spam people with Ubuntu CDs in the mail
<thoreauputic> chillywilly: ah, funny you should mention that- what a great idea! *grin*
<chillywilly> :)
<r3d0xXuS> lo
<r3d0xXuS> cthulfuego there?
<r3d0xXuS> hmm /
<r3d0xXuS> :/
<r3d0xXuS> do anyone know how install nvidia driver ?!
<anto9us> Abijah: qemu may be a good option
<r3d0xXuS> zyth?
<Abijah> qemu?
<Abijah> what is it, where can i get it?
<r3d0xXuS> hello!? do someone has experience with nvidia graphic card driver how to install?!
<anto9us> Abijah: see http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/ and it's in the repositories
<Abijah> ok\
<Abijah> thanks
<r3d0xXuS> ...
<delire> r3d0xXuS: see the howto
<r3d0xXuS> i dod
<r3d0xXuS> i did
<r3d0xXuS> but didnt worked
<r3d0xXuS> only errors
<r3d0xXuS> so i tried otherway
<r3d0xXuS> only ectract the file in a new directory
<r3d0xXuS> so i did that so there is a lot of files
<r3d0xXuS> so i dunno which ohne what i do can
<why-oh-why> Please can somebody check this code for me, I can't figure out the difference between line 12 and line 14  http://tinyurl.com/34gqy   It's urgent - I can';t tell if the two lines read the same or if there is a small punctuation difference - my eyes are boggling!
<underdog> why-oh-why: increase the font size?
<why-oh-why> tried that underdog
<skora> no
<underdog> paste it here...
<skora> its goatse
<skora> nice try
<DaVe^_^> lol
<why-oh-why> hehe
* skora looked at src first
<DaVe^_^> sure mate
<skora> uhh..i saw that it redirected to that mirror.
<why-oh-why> u clicked on it didn't u
<skora> i checked out what the redirect was.
* why-oh-why nods
<r3d0xXuS> ...
<r3d0xXuS> great
<r3d0xXuS> noone helps me
<why-oh-why> lol r3d0xXuS
<DaVe^_^> neone got a nocd for war3tft? cant find one that works with bnet
<why-oh-why> yes DaVe^_^
<r3d0xXuS> hmm
<T6> DaVe^_^, buy the game and get cedega
<DaVe^_^> i have the game
<r3d0xXuS> what is the command for mknod?
<DaVe^_^> and i got cedega
<DaVe^_^> and it gives me an annoying no cd error
<r3d0xXuS> ................
<r3d0xXuS> i love that
<r3d0xXuS> noone ...
<r3d0xXuS> its useles
<r3d0xXuS> ..
<DaVe^_^> why-oh-why can u gimme the link?
<DaVe^_^> damnit stupid winex
<rubern> hello everyone
<r3d0xXuS> hi...
<skora> r3d0xXuS, well, being a bit more patient may help, as well as posting in the forum.
<DaVe^_^> wth does cedega charge for something that doesnt work
<r3d0xXuS> rubern: r u experienced use from ubuntu ? :o
<r3d0xXuS> user*
<skora> howdy rubern
<rubern> r3d0xXus reasonably ....
<rubern> skora : howdy mate
<prego> Hi!. I'm getting lots of failed attemps of login into my machine via ssh. Is there a way in ssh server to ignore requests for a day time when one IP has failed lets say ten times connecting into the machine?
<r3d0xXuS> rubern: i have problem with nvidia graphiccard :x
<rubern> r3d0xXus : Im not up to devices yet my friend
<r3d0xXuS> k :x
<rubern> your blah.conf i can help
<prego> Failed logins from these:  root/password from xx.xxx.xx.xxx: 577 time(s
<rubern> i dont have any other graphics card other than intel intergrated
<rubern> prego : perhaps the global config file would say something
<rubern> prego : ive never used SSH so im not sure
<Abijah> does wine work good?
<prego> Abijah: it does quite well during meals ;-P
<Abijah> lol
<rubern> not sure
<rubern> havent had any time to try it
<r3d0xXuS> jesus
<r3d0xXuS> pleas e
<r3d0xXuS> ..
<nJess> i have a serious problem
<rubern> njess : what is it?
<nJess> i upgraded to hoary, but some of the warty config files are still thre, and i need to know how to replace them with the hoary config files
<|Ivanch0|> hi someone can try to enter in www.billarnet.com and click in one notice? i can enter in any and in explorer y do it perfectly
<kemal> #istanbul
<|Ivanch0|> i cant
<|Ivanch0|> any idea?
<rubern> what config files are they?
<nJess> uhmmm
<nJess> any that would have been changes
<Abijah> is there a wine package in the ubuntu installation?
<nJess> changed*
<rubern> your apt sources?
* why-oh-why pours a glass
<rubern> how did you upgrade?
<nJess> they are whatever is in the original file, with the comment tags removed
<prego> nJess: check "residual configuration" packages, at synaptic; also check "packages with debconf" which are the ones that can be reconfigured, AFAIK
<rubern> what AFAIK prego?
<rubern> ive heard AFK
<prego> As Far As I Know
<rubern> nJess : I just did a fresh install of hoary so i dont know how warty looked like
<rubern> prego : illuminating
<skora> Abijah, yes there is
<skora> you can use apt-get to get it
<nJess> prego, i don't see it
<prego> Abijah: besides, backports has probaly a more recent version of wine
<prego> nJess, let me see, wait a bit, please
<Abijah> how do u use and find it?
<prego> nJess: synaptic->Custom->Pkg with Debconf
<prego> nJess: synaptic->Custom->Local or obsolete
<prego> nJess: synaptic->State->Uninstalled(residual configuration)
<wiegehts> *hello*
<prego> nJess: I'm actually translating the names so actual labels may be a bit different
<andrea> i got a serious prob with my keyb,  its taking along time  to display the char, pc speaker  emmits a clicking sound before each click
<prego> andrea: check preferences->keyboard settings, disable sound click if enabled
<wiegehts> clicking sound has to be annoying
<wiegehts> i cant even imagine a reason for such an annoyance
<spiderworm> hi all, i added my personal bin directory to my path in kde so that i could quickly execute my own scripts, it works in konsole (kde) but not in gnome terminal, what the hell?  does the gnome terminal not read .bash_profile ?
<andrea> no idea how it came
<prego> spiderworm: enable login shell option at your gnome-terminal profile
<prego> spiderworm: preferences.
<prego> spiderworm: and then, gnome-terminal will source .bash_*
<spiderworm> run command as a login shell, aha!  thanx
<chaitat> prego, thanks a lot
* KarlosII found something Comcast is good for, http://www.broadbandreports.com/shownews/64623
<spiderworm> prego, thank you, and i just wanted to let you know that i like your spaghetti sauce
<prego> spiderworm: gnome-terminal "thinks" your profile has been already setup by your X11 session, so it does not enable login shell by default
<prego> spiderworm: he, he, not italian despite the nick ;-P
<spiderworm> :D it works
<prego> spiderworm: that needs to be done at each profile (in case you use many of them)
<spiderworm> nah, i dont, this is perfect, thanx.  what would the use be of having multiple profiles, btw?
<prego> spiderworm: I use multiple profiles, so I can have white terminals, blue terminals, transparent terminals, ..., depending on the task you are doing on each of them.
<nJess> prego, i see none of it
<nJess> but hey
<prego> spiderworm: a profile at the end is "a kind of" terminal in terms mostly of appearance
<nJess> i don't have much data
<nJess> i'll just re-install warty and wait for my hoary CDs to come
<klaym> what's the easiest way to setup a bluetooth connection between my computer (usb dongle) and Nokia 6600?
<prego> nJess: :-((
<nJess> prego
<nJess> i know thats saad
<nJess> took me 18 hours to upgrade the first time
<ooberhaxxor> hi everyone
<ooberhaxxor> im using ubuntu for the first time
<greebo> ooberhaxxor, yay! :)
<rubern> hello ooberhaxxor
<prego> nJess, you don't have broadband, do you?
<jgb> how do i make synaptic install transcode when it complains about libmagick5.5.7 when version 6 is installed?
<ooberhaxxor> during install it didnt ask me for root PW but i need a PW now to run as root.. is there a default PW or can i change it?
<klaym> what's the easiest way to setup a bluetooth connection between my computer (usb dongle) and Nokia 6600? which programs should I apt-get?
<bob2> jgb: you can't, that's not how dependencies work
<nJess> prego, i do, but it has a weird cap
<prego> ooberhaxxor: by default, the first account you create has sudo access
<bob2> ooberhaxxor: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<bob2> ooberhaxxor: it explains that to you during the insall, btw
<nJess> they throttle me after i exceed 100 megs in any 4 hour period
<rubern> bob2 : I really dint see that one
<jgb> aaaaaarg. how do i install transcode then?
<prego> nJess: that is NOT broadband, that is "I will make you crazy"-band
<DeathWing> hey guys, anyone knows how to configure an a4tech webcam on hoary
<nJess> indeed
<nJess> actually, if you do the math
<bob2> ooberhaxxor: please don't /msg people
<nJess> you can transfer the same ammount of data per month on broadband
<nJess> er
<nJess> dialup
<bob2> ooberhaxxor: instead of asking for an explanation of sudo in general, why dont' you explain to use what you're trying to do?
<prego> nJess: that is horrible. You cannot do heavy upgrades at all.
<nJess> i know
<nJess> im going to try to install KDE now
<nJess> its not fixing the problem
<skora> maybe it's for questionable activities....^_^
<ooberhaxxor> i downloaded a .tar icon theme file and to untar it i need priveledges
<nJess> but my hope is that it will act as a bandaid untill i get my pressed CD
<bob2> ooberhaxxor: no, you don't
<ooberhaxxor> it says i do
* skora stereotypes him by his alias.
<ooberhaxxor> i must be doing it wrong
<bob2> prego: the only time you'll get more than 100MB of new packages on a stable release is right after a new release
<bob2> ooberhaxxor: what are you trying to do?
<prego> nJess I gess your upgrade provess from Warty to Hoary got interrupted many times...
<DeathWing> wonder if any of u guys have a working a4tech webcam on hoary
<nJess> prego
<prego> bob2: the problem is that this guy upgraded from warty to hoary...
<nJess> i typed N to config file changes
<nJess> i've come to realize this
<nJess> on windows, say no
<nJess> in linux
<ooberhaxxor> bob2, i am trying to untar the icons for use in gnome
<nJess> say yes
<bob2> prego: let it run for a couple of days
<bob2> ooberhaxxor: I'm pretty sure you can do that through the gui, as a normal user
<prego> nJess: you may also try dpkg-reconfigure
<ooberhaxxor> i will try again thank you
<nJess> ...
<nJess> THANK YOU!!!
<bob2> ooberhaxxor: try dragging it onto the theme manager thing in gnome
<prego> nJess: dkpg-reconfigure --all
<bob2> pretty sure that doesn't do anything
<ooberhaxxor> kk brb
<bob2> and it certainly doesn't reprompt you about package config file updates
<why-oh-why> Please can somebody check this code for me, I can't figure out the difference between line 12 and line 14  http://tinyurl.com/34gqy   It's urgent - I can';t tell if the two lines read the same or if there is a small punctuation difference - my eyes are boggling!
<spiral> hi
<nJess> yeah, did nothing
<nJess> wait
<nJess> typed it wrong
<nJess> heh
<thoreauputic> why-oh-why: you really think we'll fall for the old goatse trick?
<anto9us> why-oh-why: please don't do that
<prego> nJess: actually don't forget the sudo
<nJess> i got the sudo
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<nJess> :)
<rubern> whats a goatse?
* why-oh-why was kicked off #ubuntu by bob2 (bob2)
<prego> nJess: sudo dpkg-reconfigure --all
<nJess> heh
<prego> rubern: yeah, there is still innocent people arround the internet....
<squinn> bob2, heh
<nJess> i've learned more about linux from ubuntu than i ever did with slackware, debian, RH or FC
<nJess> everywhere else people were like RTFM
<bob2> ubuntu's a nice gentle introduction
<caonex> i am a bit confused with the new installation of the jre, the 1.5 v 3. It used to install everything and even ask me for the target java directory, but this bin file just uncompresses and i also have to copy the netscape plugin manually. How do i get jre to install in the system so i can run local java based programs, since right now all i have is the plugin?
<squinn> bob2, it's also a nice intermediate linux
<squinn> i mean, i was using gentoo and came to ubuntu
<squinn> it's stable unstable, and it's wunderbar
<prego> nJess: I've had many positive experiences with RH and Ximian Desktop people.
<nJess> i got upset at ubntu
<thoreauputic> squinn: you can do basically anything on ubuntu that you can in Debian
<bob2> oh, sure, it's great for advanced people, too, but it's 'specially good for starting out
<peppo> has anyone here tried the Agnula packages on top of Ubuntu?
<squinn> oh yeah
<squinn> I've got to try to get into doc meeting tonight, as I was a contributer to #gentoo-doc as well
<nJess> i couldn't install UT2k4 in ubuntu because for that its better to have root at the gui
<nJess> and i couldn't figure out how to enable it
<nJess> :\
<KarlosII> nJess, root terminal?
<nJess> no, i had to set a root password
<bob2> nJess: it's not "better" in any way
<nJess> and enable root through GDM
<bob2> nJess: you don't need to set a root password to install a game
<thoreauputic> nJess: any program that requires root GUI is fundamentally b0rked
<nJess> heh
<nJess> it still didn't work
<KarlosII> thoreauputic, agreed
<bob2> nJess: run it with sudo from your regular terminal
<nJess> well
<nJess> it IS borked
<KarlosII> uh no...
<alxwind> is there anyway to activate/deactivate eth0 besides running command "ifup/ifdown"?
<prego> nJess: do play enemy territory ;-P
<KarlosII> I have no probs installing it as user
<bob2> alxwind: why do you want another method?
<prego> alxwind: yeah, there is a nice GUI at the system administration menu
<alxwind> i can't start my Firestarter, it says that eth0 is not ready
<KarlosII> although I haven't install it on a ubuntu systemyet
<nJess> well, i have a windows box dedicated to games, and my ubuntu box has an ATI RAGE IIc
<prego> alxwind: but is it ready?
<alxwind> 2prego where?
<bob2> alxwind: are your network settings correct?
<nJess> so games cept freeciv are not happening
<alxwind> yes it is
<alxwind> i hope there are correct
<alxwind> cuz i'm on the internet
<prego> alxwind: at the system administration menu, network devices entry
<KarlosII> sheesh tell us the bloody error and problem and maybe we can help
<prego> alxwind: it shows a list of current devices and you can enable or disable each one. I prefer the ifup method, btw.
<prego> nJess: are you reconfiguring the packages??
<nJess> ye
<nJess> s
<prego> sweet
<JDigital> Has anyone here who uses nvidia graphics drivers from the nvidia website, upgraded Warty to Hoary?
<nJess> still gonna install kde though
<nJess> thats the one gripe i have with ubuntu, i prefer KDE over gnome
<HiddenWolf> njess, install kubuntu instead
<prego> nJess: you have the kubuntu packages within hoary now :-))
<nJess> really...
<prego> HiddenWolf: he has not the CDs
<JDigital> Anyone?
<nJess> s/he/she
* sproingie boggles.  why is ubuntu (and presumably debian) still only shipping PCRE 3?
<geneo93> nJess:  kubuntu works fine
<prego> nJess: sorry
<parabolize> JDigital, reinstall the nvidia driver ever time you update you linux kernel
<JDigital> ok
<nJess> yes, but i can't install kubuntu...
<parabolize> *every
<nJess> bad internet and all
<JDigital> I would be worried about the system messing up and preventing me from getting the driver
<nJess> prego, apt-get says i still need like...200megs of packages for kde still
<prego> nJess: you have the kubuntu-desktop package that will download all the packages. Unfortunatelly I guess that might be more than 100Mb
<JDigital> like if nvidia driver breaks I will have no graphics capability
<prego> nJess: you are right
<JDigital> thus cannot load up firefox
<thoreauputic> nJess: how bad? i installed kubuntu-desktop on dilaup...
<JDigital> thus cannot get the driver
<JDigital> catch 22
<bob2> sproingie: er, it appears to be 4.5
<nJess> thoreauputic, every 100megs i download my connection goes into a 4 hour reset
<sproingie> is there a way i can add an experimental or nonofficial repository to sources.list but NEVER install anything from it unless i say so explicitly?
<parabolize> JDigital, use wget or links
<bob2> sproingie: with a soname of 3
<JDigital> ah
<prego> thoreauputic: they kick her if downloads more than 100Mb in 4 hours :-((
<prego> nJess: do try to download KDE in parts
<thoreauputic> nJess: prego, that's cruela nd unnatural
<geneo93> nJess:  i have 14400 connection and downloaded kubuntu and burned it
<JDigital> what's the advantage of upgrading to hoary then
<thoreauputic> nJess: get a better ISP...
<prego> nJess: begin with qT libraries, then try with kde-libs, ....
<nJess> i plan on it
<sproingie> bob2: ah.  it still calls itself pcre3 as well.  there's the package version tho ... how strange
<prego> nJess: sort of iterating process
<JDigital> will it fix my problem that I can't get ssh to log into anywhere?
* sproingie was starting to fume at having to build it himself to get unicode support
<nJess> prego, apt-get will recover broken packages
<parabolize> JDigital, dont know
<JDigital> oh
<nJess> so all i have to do is close the terminal when i want it to stop
<bob2> sproingie: er, the package name is pcre3 because the soname is 3
<nJess> and i can resume from where i left off
<prego> nJess: of course, but you can install some packages < 100Mb...
<thoreauputic> nJess: you can interrupt apt-get and it will pick up where it left off
<prego> nJess: you will have to iterate with apt-get and the KDE-like packages
<alxwind> 2prego and all: actually this method ain't work either
<alxwind> i mean the gui at administration
<prego> alxwind: why not?
<thoreauputic> nJess: I just repeated the sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop command
<sproingie> bob2: i guess they must change the pcre-specific api each soname revision.  wonder why they changed the major version.  thanks :)
<prego> nJess: I guess that thoreauputic is right.
<nJess> thoreauputic, i know
<nJess> thats what i did for hoary
<alxwind> well, i guess it's because at their properties it says that it's DHCP configured
<sproingie> any tutorials on "advanced apt" out there, that cover stuff like pinning and priorities?
<alxwind> but i connect to the internet through RP-PPPoe client
<bob2> sproingie: man apt_preferences
<thoreauputic> nJess: here, kubuntu-desktop required about 110 MB, from memory
<bob2> that should explain what you want to do
<sproingie> i want to add some experimental repos, but not actually use them unless i say so
<nJess> you know whats a great irony?
<sproingie> bob2: thanks
<JDigital> okay, time to upgrade
<prego> nJess: you have just recieved the CDs
<nJess> i spent $300 usd on the sound system for my windows machine
<JDigital> at worst I'll mess everything up and go back to using a pirate copy of windows 2000
<docwario> hi all
<alxwind> what should i do?
<nJess> but my music sounds better comming out of a cheap soundblaster and two cheap speakers through xmms
<nJess> :\
<bretzel> Hi there
<alxwind> spynet.ru?
<GNULinuxer> how can I upgrade to Breezy from Hoary?
<DaVe^_^> is it wise to update kernel to 2.6.10-7 using synaptic? or can this break my install
<docwario> is there someone who can tell me where is the config file who load all the module at boot ? except the /etc/modules file
<bob2> GNULinuxer: please don't
<parabolize> GNULinuxer, dont
<GNULinuxer> bob2, okay
<bob2> docwario: that's the config file.  maybe hotplug is loading it
<thoreauputic> GNULinuxer: read the /topic first at least
<Voxel> yopyop
<docwario> can it be the initrd ?
<GNULinuxer> bob2, but just curious ... is it done by changing repos ?
<bob2> GNULinuxer: it's done by reconfigure apt, yes
<sproingie> ughchatzilla is aving problems
<sproingie> droppikey
<sproingie> dropping keypresses
<sproingie> wow
<Voxel> hello
<nJess> i had a problem where chatzilla would send every keypress as its own line
<sproingie> that had to piss the channel off
<yccheok> hi, may i noe is there any microsoft equivalent exchange server in linux?
<prego> alxwind: you have an ethernet adapter which is enabled via dhcp and then you connect to interrnet via pppoe?
<sproingie> yccheok: novell groupwise
<alxwind> yes, i do
<trog_> anyone have any idea where i can get zlib-dev - cant find it on google or with apt-get etc..
<bob2> yccheok: depends which bits you care about
<bob2> trog_: zlib0g-dev
<alxwind> and Firestarter says that eth0 is not ready
<trog_> thx
<sproingie> trog_: libzlib
<bob2> (the 0g is because it hasn't changed in a bajillion years)
<sproingie> oh, everything ELSE says libzlib, the lib itself ...
<sproingie> there needs to be a mass cleanup of namings in apt
<prego> alxwind: but you see eth0 at the output from ifconfig, don't you?
<nJess> heh
<nJess> today is just amazing
<gizban> how do I change the date display method?  Right now it's dd/mm/YY, I want to make it YYYY-mm-dd.
<bob2> sproingie: it's "naming's in apt", it's "Debian package names"
<nJess> i got fired, and my computer broke
<nJess> wonderful
<bob2> and gratuituous renaming is highly disruptive
<DaVe^_^> can someone tell me is it safe to update my kernel from 386 to 686 using synaptic/apt?
<prego> gizban: just choose the right locale
<bob2> docwario: yes
<bob2> er, DaVe^_^
<prego> DaVe^_^: you have a 686 cpu?
<gizban> how do I choose the local? (after I've already installed)
<sproingie> ok, me and chatzilla are through
<DaVe^_^> i did uname -m and it said i686
<sproingie> it used to work fine
<bob2> sproingie: basically everything is libfooN, where N is the soname...zlib is an exception, since it hasn't changed sonames in like 10 years
<prego> gizban: select it from GDM languaje options at log in
<nJess> P4 and Athlon XP are i686
<DaVe^_^> i got an amd64
<nJess> P3 MIGHT be
<gizban> prego: thanks
<sproingie> bob2: i'm thinking of some packages named *-dev, others with *-devel
<DaVe^_^> anyone have a clue?
<prego> DaVe^_^: there is special ubuntu version for AMD64
<bob2> sproingie: again, legacy.  I can't think of anything current named like that.
<JDigital> so how do I upgrade without breaking things
<JDigital> is there an "upgrade" guide
<DaVe^_^> i dont want to use 64bit
<DaVe^_^> too much software tweaking
<prego> DaVe^_^: by the way, i've upgraded many times the kernel with synaptic and no problems arised (I had to reboot to use the new kernel, of course)
<JDigital> Ubuntu is worthless if it is undocumented
<JDigital> I am going to change everything in synaptic to say "hoary" instead of "warty"
<DaVe^_^> did u upgrade a new version or diff cpu
<thoreauputic> JDigital: stick with ubuntu repositories, and upgrade using the package manager
<JDigital> then upgrade all
<JDigital> with smart upgrade
<bob2> JDigital: no, it's not "worthless", don't be silly
<JDigital> and hope it works
<bob2> JDigital: wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<prego> JDigital: there is specific documentation at the ubuntu web site for upgrading
<JDigital> prego: link pls
<tweek> hello
<prego> JDigital: see bob2 comment ;-)
<tweek> i get rsa and dsa host key errors when trying to start sshd, am i doing anything wrong? :|
<DaVe^_^> alrite im going to reboot
<bob2> tweek: you installed it from the packages, right?
<DaVe^_^> see if my system dies
<DaVe^_^> brb
<JDigital> does it need a lot of free space or anything
<yourghetek> !seen kassetra
<thoreauputic> tweek: probably
<ubotu> kassetra <~kassetra@c-67-171-201-213.hsd1.or.comcast.net> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu, 2d 9h 42m 44s ago, saying: 'ds installs just fine, and both are runnign.'.
<tweek> yes bob2
* sproingie is back with konversation this time
<JDigital> I only have 600MB free on root
<tahorg> JDigital: sudo apt-get clean
<prego> JDigital: not enough I would say
<tahorg> ;)
<JDigital> still only 600
<bob2> JDigital: probably not enough, then, unless you get temporary packages put elsewhere
<JDigital> :/
<bob2> tweek: I don't know how you could get that error, then
<thoreauputic> JDigital: if you run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade it will tell you how much space it needs
<tweek> :\
<prego> JDigital: you need to download about 600Mb and install afterwards, so I guess it is not enough.
<sproingie> i'm such a dunce
<bob2> tweek: try "sudo dpkg -P --force-depends openssh-server ; sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<sproingie> it wasn't chatzilla
<sproingie> it was the batteries in my wireless keyboard
<unbuntuN00b> how do I mount my hd's in ubutnu?
<JDigital> Need to get 620MB of archives.
<JDigital> After unpacking 263MB of additional disk space will be used.
<prego> sproingie: 8-?
<prego> sproingie: I hate that wireless keyboards and mice...
<thoreauputic> JDigital: not enough space to cache 620MB, I guess
<sproingie> prego: i was starting to think there was a global problem with X or KDE or something.  damn wireless keyboard
<nJess> i have wireless everything.....
<tweek> bob2 i'm on an older version of ubuntu if that makes any difference :|
* KarlosII ponder seems amd needs hyperthreading
<sproingie> prego: well the keyboard hates batteries, i change 'em maybe twice a year.  the mouse eats 'em as light snacks
<bob2> tweek: no, ssh still works there
<nJess> nah
<nJess> AMD has dual core
* prego hates also every wireless thing
<nJess> no need to hyperthreading
<tweek> well, those packages arn't in the repositories
<prego> sproingie: you are right
<bob2> tweek: then "sudo dpkg -P ssh ; sudo apt-get install ssh"
<sproingie> probably because the mouse has to transmit a lot more
<prego> sproingie: then you realize when the mouse has no batteries but you don't remeber that for keyboard :-P
<nJess> the mouse runs a laser yes?
<unbuntuN00b> can some one please help?:D how do i mount drives in ubuntu?
<sproingie> naw, it's an older mouse.  LED
<sproingie> the laser mice probably eat a pair of batteries a day
<bob2> unbuntuN00b: www.ubuntuguide.org explains how
<JDigital> I moved some stuff and now have 921mb
<JDigital> should be enough
<prego> sproingie: I would loose the mouse if it was wireless by the way.
<unbuntuN00b> k thx
<tweek> alright bob2 same error
<nJess> Mx700 for the win
<bob2> tweek: paste the full error to #flood
<prego> sproingie: then it woud happen to appear when the pants were to be thrown to the washer machine
<tweek> ok
<bob2> tweek: and your /etc/apt/sources.list
<sproingie> prego: my desk has a dedicated pad for the mouse.  otherwise i would probably lose it too
<nJess> i have a rechargable wireless
<nJess> its usually on the cradle
* sproingie has almost washed his cell phone.  lots more expensive than a mouse for sure
<nJess> i hate wireless networking
<prego> nJess: and the mouse battery has no "memory"?
<nJess> i can't find my laptop
<nJess> :\
<JDigital> installing
<tweek> ok bob2
<prego> JDigital: good luck
<nJess> prego, i got the mouse my freshman year in highschool
<sproingie> oh well, long as konversation doesn't keep krashing this time
<nJess> and the original battery still holds charge
<bob2> tweek: run "sudo dpkg -P ssh ; sudo apt-get install ssh", and paste the entire output to #flood
<JDigital> here's hoping it won't screw up and leave me unable to run in anything but 60Hz
<thoreauputic> bob2: he doesn't appear to have main in his sources ?
<thoreauputic> only security?
<tweek> bob2 it doesn't error
<bob2> thoreauputic: which suggests to me that he/she's not actually removing and reinstalling it
<prego> JDigital: nah! I even interrumped the upgrade and the system works rock solid. Don't do it anyway
<bob2> tweek: please just paste it
<JDigital> don't do what anyway
<nJess> hey
<nJess> how do i format a drive?
<prego> JDigital: to stop the upgrade process at a random time.
<JDigital> heh, that's common sense
<nJess> /dev/hdb is ntfs
<JDigital> stopping things mid-way is often a good way to break things
<nJess> i want to format it ext3
<bob2> nJess: sudo mkfs -t ext3 /dev/blah
<prego> JDigital: i was upgrading remotely (X11 session that hunged because OpenGL+Nvidia+switch X11 session)....
<bob2> nJess: make very very very very sure you pick the right value for blah
<JDigital> :/
<prego> nJess: you want to format a ntfs filesystem from ubuntu?
<sproingie> i usually use a pointy clicky tool to format partitions
<sproingie> because i've typed it wrong before
<nJess> nah, i want to turn an ntfs drive into an ext3 drive
<nJess> but i got it
<sproingie> at least you can't reformat a mounted partition
<nJess> bob2, how do i set it to automount then?
<prego> nJess: probably you shoud also change the partition type, I don't really know if that is necessary
<bob2> nJess: then you add it to /etc/fstab
<sproingie> parted should handle formatting too
<tweek> any ideas bob2?
<prego> sproingie: I did even worse once, I transfered with dd a ramdisk (1.4) into my entire hard drive instead to my floppy drive... so I lost partition table, .....
<nJess> how do you unmount a drive?
<prego> nJess: which kind of drive?
<bob2> nJess: sudo umount /path/to/mountpoint/
<bob2> tweek: I can't imagine how you could get that error
<prego> oh wait sorry...
<bob2> tweek: and it doesn't seem to be being printed there
<nJess> okay
<nJess> somehow i really screwed up
<nJess> i managed to mount two drives to /
<sproingie> prego: i can do one better as stupid mistakes go.  i wanted to play with a uClibc gentoo distro in a chroot on this system ... so i untarred the gentoo stage1 tarball ... but forgot to chdir to the chroot
<bob2> nJess: that's fine
<sproingie> prego: guess what dir i untarred it in
<thoreauputic> tweek: your apt sources are clearly incomplete, anyway (don't know how you ended up with such a file)
<tweek> :\
<bob2> nJess: umount the most recently mounted one
<prego> sproingie: "/"?
<nJess> i can't
<bob2> tweek: what command do you have to run to get the rsa error?
<tweek> "sshd"
<sproingie> prego: needless to say this is a reinstalled ubuntu i'm running
<bob2> tweek: so, don't do that
<bob2> tweek: ssh is running already
<Seveas> tweakism_, you should not run sshd manually...
<bob2> sproingie: if you want to stop it, sudo /etc/init.d/sshd stop
<bob2> tweek: if you want to stop it, sudo /etc/init.d/sshd stop
<Seveas> tweek*
<prego> sproingie: you had a gentubuntu at that moment
<bob2> sproingie: not you, sorry
<bob2> tweek: to start it, sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start
<tweek> but my friend is going to help me via sshd
<tweek> thanks bob2
<trygvebw> Hi
<trygvebw> Is there anyway to install a package with apt-get even though another package not involved has unresolved dependencies?
<morpheus> Hello everybody
<sproingie> prego: heehee :)
<thoreauputic> tweek: also, the ssh daemon is invoked with sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start etc (not sshd as user)
<bob2> tweek: but you don't need to start it, ti's already running
<bob2> tweek: no
<bob2> bah
<bob2> trygvebw: no
<thoreauputic> bob2: I think  sudo /etc/init.d/ssh is right rather than sshd?
<tweek> sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start <--- this is why i was using "sshd"
<morpheus> how can i start my X server automtically when i start my computer???
<trygvebw> bob2: are you sure? :/ because i installed initng and it works fine but apt-get says a lot of stuff about wrong libc6 version installed :(
<alxwind> 2prego: sorry i was out for a moment
<Seveas> morpheus, it should already do that
<bob2> thoreauputic: er, right, my mistake
<Seveas> morpheus, if not, you have changed something :)
<alxwind>  2but you see eth0 at the output from ifconfig, don't you? - i don't know
<morpheus> normally Seveas
<morpheus> but...
<bob2> tweek: as thoreauputic says, it's ssh, not sshd there
<bob2> trygvebw: so, "don't do that"
<morpheus> On debian net install Seveas
<morpheus> how?
<prego> tweek: don't use sshd directly, use the init script
<bob2> trygvebw: the package may happen to work, mostly, but it really Depends on stuff for a reason
<thoreauputic> tweek: but as bob2 also says, you don't need to invoke the daemon bscause it runs anyway
<bob2> morpheus: #debian
<Seveas> morpheus, update-rc.d gdm defaults
<tweek> ok
<bob2> morpheus: (hint: install the gdm package)
<Seveas> or otherwise: #debian
<trygvebw> bob2: Well... The problem is, that it's a package for Debian. I've used it for many days and it works complely fine. The Ubuntu libc is compitable...
<bob2> trygvebw: no, it's not, sorry
<sproingie> compatible MOSTLY
<bob2> trygvebw: if you want that package on ubuntu, rebuild it from source
<trygvebw> well, mostly is all i need :)
<sproingie> you just discovered it ain't 100%
<bob2> it Depends on a more recent libc6 because it was built against a more recent one
<bob2> and mgiht use more recent symbols, eyc
<trygvebw> well i say it works fine... so it's as compitable as i need it to be
<sproingie> linux binaries ain't totally portable if they're dynamically linked
<sproingie> hell thanks to glibc, sometimes even static isn't totally static
<sproingie> libnss is dynamic ONLY
<trog_> im going nuts (too late), cant find jpeglib, any suggestions besides ST*W? google is unproductive...
<bob2> trygvebw: so, if you want it to work, you'll need to rebuild it from source
<talamod> yo :) has anyone had experience with Ubuntu + AGNULA?
<bob2> trygvebw: libjpeg62-dev
<thoreauputic> trog_: try apt-cache search libjpeg
<morpheus> thanks bob2 and Seveas
<trog_> kk thx
<bob2> trog_: libjpeg62-dev
<bob2> trog_: what are you compiling?
<trog_> xawtv - for video broadcasting - linux toys book =] 
<bob2> xawtv is in ubuntu already
<thoreauputic> trog_: it's in universe
<guy> I'm still kinda new, I can't install the fglrx drivers for my atiradeon 9000. I've followed every forum I could find, and have had to reload os twice. Can anyone help me?
<thoreauputic> !repositories
<ubotu> well, repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<trog_> i dont see it already installed ?  *shrug*
<thoreauputic> trog_: see above
<bob2> guy: er, are you sure firegl even works on a radeon 90000?
<bob2> er, 9000.
<trog_> i added all the repos i could
<bob2> I'm 99% sure it doesn't
<thoreauputic> trog_: then you made a mistake
<prego> guys, it has been a funny talk. See you soon.
<bob2> trog_: telling apt about repositories doesn't make it install things from there
<anto9us> how do I mount /media/sda1 and give write access to non-root users?
<trygvebw> bob2: fglrx works fine with 9000
<thoreauputic> trog_: apt-cache show xawtv shows up fine here
<trog_> o
<trygvebw> i'm not sure if you need a hack though
<trog_> ok thx ill look now
<bob2> my 9200 had Free accelerated 3d drivers
<sproingie> i'd be surprised if 3d accel worked with fglrx on the 9000
<sproingie> considering it's not even the firegl core
<bob2> me too
<trygvebw> firegl..?
<sproingie> ATI bought firegl and rebadged it as the R300
<bob2> fglrx = firegl
<trygvebw> oo
<bob2> aiui
<guy> Well that explains my problem. Thanks for the help.
<sproingie> they still sell a firegl card, but they're based on the same core now
<yahalom> how do i delete the contents of a dir?
<trygvebw> hmm
<sproingie> shame really.  always thought ati had the superior tech, but the drivers just ain't that hot
<bob2> yahalom: rm /dir/*
<`psycho> hi ppl
<`psycho> what does memtest86+ actually do?
<bob2> I was pretty impressed by the 9200 drivers
<talamod> can anyone tell me if it's a REALLY bad idea to add apt sources that are intended for debian unstable into Ubuntu? I've added the agnula packages...
<sproingie> still, blender screams like a demon.  it's at least twice as fast on linux than win, so their drivers *are* improving
<`psycho> does it test the memory n all?
<rob^> talamod, yeah
<bob2> `psycho: it hammers the hell out of your memory to try to find broken bits
<trygvebw> talamod: If you only install a few packages without forcing it should go ok
<trog_> away
<talamod> rob^, well that's a shame, perhaps I'll have to do a reinstall soon :)
<bob2> talamod: it's a bad idea to do it if you don't watch what apt does very carefully
<sproingie> could be the 64-bitness as well, more registers used or something
<talamod> rob^, trygvebw, I needed Ardour. agnula also upgraded/changed libc6... so there could be some _really_ bad things happening soon :)
<yahalom> bob2, it wont work, because there is another dir in there. i want to delete everything in one dir without delete the sub dir.
<[koji] > can anyone recommend a dvd verifier utility?
<trygvebw> talamod: oh
<`psycho> sp if my memory is faulty (as in hardware..) i can find it out like that?
<trygvebw> yeah
<morpheus> hi!
<`psycho> *so
<sproingie> but i can rotate and zoom with a whole extra level of subsurfs in blender on linux than on win
<bob2> yahalom: then the command I gave you will work fine
<morpheus> how can we do to use a microsoft wireless bluetooth mouse on ubuntu??
<bob2> `psycho: yes
<thoreauputic> talamod: ardour is in ubuntu
<sproingie> and this with the ATI drivers
<yahalom> bob2, it didnt
<talamod> thoreauputic, it is? d'oh!
<`psycho> bob2: thx
<trygvebw> talamod: most Debian packages are
<bob2> yahalom: "didnt"? it will delete all the files in the dir, and leave the subdir alone.
<yahalom> bob2, ah ur right. sry
<rob^> so tired.. time for sleep. night all
<morpheus> ????
<thoreauputic> talamod: ardour-gtk - digital audio workstation (graphical gtk interface)
<talamod> thoreauputic, ah, hm. so... is there a smart way to undo the packages installed from agnula?
<talamod> I've uncommented their apt source entry, but it installed quite a few things.
<talamod> like a dist-upgrade or something to make it reinstall the Ubuntu specific ones?
<kestas> is there any way to get sound in esd when its only supposed to play to alsa/oss?
<thoreauputic> talamod: you can try `sudo apt-get -f install `
<talamod> talamod, does nothing... not even for libc6
<thoreauputic> talamod: assuming you've fic=xed your sources...
<bob2> kestas: esddsp
<milky> i need help giving read permission to mounted ntfs partition:root@car:/home/tinc # chmod a+r /mnt/win
<milky> chmod: changing permissions of `/mnt/win': Read-only file system
<kestas> bob2: Im not getting any hits in synaptic for esddsp
<thoreauputic> talamod: purrge the offending packages and start again
<bob2> kestas: packages.ubuntu.com
<bob2> (esound-common, iirc)
<phend> hi all, this is a bit ot. but i'm moving my blog from word press to nucleus. is it possible to import the old entries?
<bob2> milky: that won't help, you can't set permissions on a vfat filesystem
<milky> why
<bob2> milky: use the umask=002 mount option in /etc/fstab
<thoreauputic> talamod: don't purge libc6 obviously...
<talamod> thoreauputic, dpkg --purge for the other packages, but how to re-install Ubuntu's libc6?
<thoreauputic> talamod: that I don't know - maybe bob2 will
<anto9us> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 -o rw - doesn't give me write permissions, any ideas?
<talamod> hm. getting dependency problems already. adding agnula was a big mistake :S
<thoreauputic> talamod: changing libc6 is kind of... non-trivial I would think
<kestas> bob2: esound-common is already installe
<kestas> d
<kestas> but I dont have esddsp
<bob2> sudo apt-get install libc6=2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13
<bob2> kestas: look it up on packages.ubuntu.com, I guess
<talamod> bob2, excellent!" thanks man
<kestas> bob2: esddsp doesnt come up in packages.ubuntu.com either
* talamod does a reinstall
<swarm> I'm having a problem at boot ("Cannot access Hardware Clock with any know method") over Ubuntu Hoary (Kernel 2.6.11-1-amd64-k8-smp). I have seen there is a bug report on Ubuntu's bugzilla (https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1659 [Created 2004-10-17 20:21 UTC] ) but it's still with status NEW.
<bob2> kestas: bah, yes it does
<bob2> kestas: esound-clients
<kestas> ah esound-clients
<nJess> swarn, i have the same problem with amd64 ubuntu on my laptop
<thoreauputic> swarm: 2.6.11 is bad news...
<nJess> swam*
<swarm> swarm
<bionic> Can anyone please help me with compiling a module for lufs?
<nJess> heh
<nJess> i suck
<swarm> thoreauputic, it's the same with 2.6.10-5
<thoreauputic> nJess: swa <tab> ;)
<kestas> I dont think package updating is working
<kestas> this is the firefox version I have: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.7.6) Gecko/20050512 Firefox/1.0 (Ubuntu package 1.0.2)
<bob2> bionic: read the lufs-source packages README.Debian
<kestas> is that the same as everyone else?
<nJess> yeah thoreauputic i know
<bob2> kestas: yes
<yahalom> where is my .xsession located?
<bob2> kestas: hoary doesn't get random new pieces software
<thoreauputic> nJess: OK :)
<bob2> even if they are "OMG A NEW MINOR VERSION OF A WEB BROWSER"
<klaas_> Hello there.
<kestas> bob2: yes but there have been security problems since the last time it updated firefox
<kestas> bob2: and dont act so condescending
<bob2> kestas: yes, and hoary has those fixes
<klaas_> Does anyone have any experience with tv-tuners?
<thoreauputic> yahalom: in your home/yahalom dir - but you have to make one ;)
<bob2> kestas: they get backported to the version hoary released with
<yahalom> thoreauputic, thanx :)
<thoreauputic> yahalom: why do you need one?
<kestas> bob2: then why hasnt my version of firefox updated for months?
<bob2> kestas: I don't know, mine has
<swarm> Why such a common bug is yet in status NEW?
<kestas> bob2: could you just paste your version info from About Firefox just to ease my mind?
<thoreauputic> yahalom: are you installing some odd widow manager? *g*
<thoreauputic> *window
<bob2> swarm: because no one has looked at it yet?
<swarm> it's assigned to lamont.jones
<bob2> swarm: if it's a duplicate, it may be ignored while people do useful work
<yahalom> thoreauputic, wmii. know it?
<swarm> bob2,  ok I check for similar bugs if any
<thoreauputic> yahalom: never heard of it ! :D
<klaas_> Anyone?
<bob2> kestas: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.7.6) Gecko/20050512 Firefox/1.0 (Ubuntu package 1.0.2)
<kestas> can someone please copy the info from Help>About Mozilla Firefox?
<kestas> hmm okay thanks bob2
<thoreauputic> yahalom: so yeah, you need to write a ~/.xsession ;)
<yahalom> thoreauputic, its like a combo of ion and stuff. http://wmi.modprobe.de/
<yahalom> thoreauputic, thanx man
<thoreauputic> yahalom: OK thanks
<nJess> whats the bash command for reboot?
<klaas_> reboot
<nJess> im
<nJess> an idiot
<Heart|> shutdown -r now ?!
<thoreauputic> nJess: sudo reboot funnily enough
<klaas_> nJess, nope just new i quess?
<thoreauputic> or shutdown -r now, yeah
<klaas_> thoreauputic: That's right, ubuntu uses sudo..
<klaas_> thoreauputic: Sorry.
<bob2> kestas: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2005-May/thread.html
<klaas_> thoreauputic: Do you have experience with tv-tuner cards?
<yahalom> thoreauputic, does this make sense for a .xsession entry. exec /usr/local/bin/wmii ?
<thoreauputic> klaas_: no, sorry
<thoreauputic> yahalom: yes
<yahalom> thoreauputic, seems enough?
<thoreauputic> yahalom: although you don't really need the exec
<thoreauputic> yahalom: assuming the path is right, it should work
<yahalom> thoreauputic, thanx man
<Nightcr8wl3r> are any of the creators/developers for Ubuntu around
<anatole> is there a program like daemon tools for linux?
<tims> can anyone tell me "learn-how-to-use-the keyboard" application?
<Nightcr8wl3r> if so, just like to say that "ALL YOU GUYS ROCK"!!!
<thoreauputic> Nightcr8wl3r: nah, they ran away when they saw you join ;)
<bob2> anatole: which does...
<Nightcr8wl3r> lol..very funny thoreauputic
<tims> im searching a programm to get someone else used to the keyboard layout..
<anatole> bob2: mounts a cd image
<klaas_> bob2: If i'm correct.. mount iso images..
<thoreauputic> Nightcr8wl3r: well, sorry - couldn't resist ;-)
<bob2> anatole: the kernel can do that itself
<anatole> really? :)
<Nightcr8wl3r> quite alright...
<bob2> klaas_: "daemon tools" is also djb's service running framework thing
<klaas_> anatole: sudo mount -t iso8996 /path/to/image.iso /path/to/mountpoint
<Nightcr8wl3r> ;-)
<VRH> when i do right click in the desktop, and the menu appear, how i can do to add specific new document in create new document?
<bob2> klaas_: don't forget the -o loop
<anatole> thank you klaas_
<[R] > hello, i'm trying to install icewm or xfce via apt-get, but i get errors (broken packages, unmet dependencies, imlib1 libpng10-0). Can anybody help me ? :)
<klaas_> bob2: Yup, sorry
<klaas_> bob2: Any experience with tv-tuner cards?
<thoreauputic> [R] : your sources are probably incomplete
<bob2> klaas_: no, sorry
<thoreauputic> [R] : and you probably really would prefer xfce4
<thoreauputic> !repositories
<ubotu> I guess repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<klaas_> bob2: Sorry, I'm desperate.. I want to buy a card, but hey I need to know if the chipset is supported..
<thoreauputic> [R] : read the URL the bot just spat out
<bob2> klaas_: bt878 works fine
<VRH> when i do right click in the desktop, and the menu appear, how i can do to add specific new document in create new document?
<klaas_> bob2: I figured that out, but then I saw something about the tuner being a philips chip.
<[R] > thoreauputic, thanx for your answer. The sources are the default ones, i just unquote the universes.
<bob2> klaas_: just buy one that you can return
<thoreauputic> [R] : that should be enough- did you reload - update etc ?
<klaas_> bob2: Check this: http://www4.alternate.nl/html/nodes_info/jkpi48.html
<klaas_> bob2: It's dutch but the specs for chips are readable i quess.
<[R] > thoreauputic, yes i did twice ;-(
<mirkash> how to make intel 537 modem work in ubuntu warty
<[R] > i followed the miniRAM How-to
<klaas_> bob2: At the code section.
<nJess> xmms locks up when i try to use it
<nJess> what are my options?
<thoreauputic> [R] : hmm - should work: I think both xfce4 and icewm are in Universe
<klaas_> nJess: run it in a terminal, so you can get some output..
<bob2> nJess: presumably it's not configured properly
<forsaker8k6> hi everybody
<klaas_> nJess: We can probably do something with that.
<anto9us> 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 -o rw' doesn't give me write permission, how do I enable it?
<nJess> bob2, it used to work before i updated to hoary
<nJess> and it is locked
<forsaker8k6> got a question: how to change my display manager, wich is gdm, to entrance?
<klaas_> anto9us: what filesystem
<nJess> and i have no terminal output
<thoreauputic> nJess: have ou tried setting esound as output plugin?
<thoreauputic> *you
<tims> can someone help me.. im searching an "dictionary app" for gnome
<anto9us> klaas_: vfat but the -t vfat option makes no difference
<tims> which uses an offline database
<kestas> bob2: the reason Im worried is that I found this in my web log:   	 Agent: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.7.6) Gecko/20050524 Firefox/1.0 (Ubuntu package 1.0.2 MFSA2005-44)
<nJess> thanks thoreauputic
<klaas_> anto9us: add, uid={youruser} to your -o param.
<kestas> notice the MFSA2005-44
<hardcampa-> tims what's wrong with gnome-dictionary
<thoreauputic> nJess: works?
<kestas> SA for security advisory?
<nJess> yup
<thoreauputic> :)
<tims> hardcampa-, is it installed by default?
<kestas> this is mine: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.7.6) Gecko/20050512 Firefox/1.0 (Ubuntu package 1.0.2)
<kestas> and apparently yours too
<kestas> no MFSA :s
<hardcampa-> tims dunno if it is on Ubuntu
<hardcampa-> just try it
<kestas> you didnt just copy my version and paste it did you?
<thoreauputic> hardcampa-: try resetting the URL to test.dict.org
<anto9us> klaas_: the params are comma seperated right? it doesn't seem to like more than one
<thoreauputic> hardcampa-: they have changed it at dict
<thoreauputic> dict.org
<nJess> how do i mount /dev/hdb1 ??
<hardcampa-> ? I'm not the one asking
<thoreauputic> hardcampa-: I have it aliased to the test URl and it works
<tims> so its only called dict now
<klaas_> anto9us: yes.
<VRH> when i do right click in the desktop, and the menu appear, how i can do to add specific new document in create new document?
<kestas> can someone with an up to date version of firefox on ubuntu hoary please paste their Help>About Mozilla Firefox info?
<thoreauputic> hardcampa- tims what's wrong with gnome-dictionary << sorry I misread this
<thoreauputic> tims: did you see what I posted above?
<bob2> kestas: why does that worry you?
<bionic> bob2, theres no such file README.Debian for it, i run /usr/share/lufs/prepmode, but it fails to prepare the lufs.ko module for my Linux kernel 2.6.10-5-386. and it puts out, Detected Linux kernel sources "/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build" do not appear to be valid and Please install kernel-source-x.y.z.i386.rpm or kernel-headers_x.y.z_i386.deb.. But I have both them installed in /usr/src. Can you please help? Been trying to figure out this for a
<bionic> week now :\
<thoreauputic> tims: " try resetting the URL to test.dict.org
<bob2> bionic: ask on the user list
<anto9us> klaas_: 'sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 -o rw, uid=anthony' wasn't accepted but ' sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 -w -o uid=anthony' was. Still no joy though
<Praisem247> any1 know how to clear the history in the xterm
<bionic> bob2, user list where?
<bob2> bionic: http://lists.ubuntu.com/
<kestas> bob2: well some visitor do my website has a security advisory number appended to his ubuntu number as if, perhaps, he had the security fix for the advisory number
<bionic> okay thanks
<kent> Praisem247   delete .bash_history in your homedir?
<Praisem247> k
<bob2> kestas: perhaps that's an old one
<Praisem247> are there other history files
<klaas_> anto9us: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 -o rw,uid={youruser},fmask=137,dmask=027
<kent> Praisem247  .bash_history is the history-file of of the commands you have run from terminals.
<Praisem247> ok thanks
<kestas> bob2: Visitor: Agent: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.7.6) Gecko/20050524 Firefox/1.0 (Ubuntu package 1.0.2 MFSA2005-44) ||| Mine: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.7.6) Gecko/20050512 Firefox/1.0 (Ubuntu package 1.0.2)
<kestas> notice anything about the Gecko version number?
<anto9us> klaas_: still get permission denied
<bob2> kestas: ok
<bob2> kestas: read the url I posted and find out if there's an issue, I guess
<kestas> an issue? I just want to know if I have all the security fixes I should have, and it looks like I dont
<klaas_> anto9us: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /media/usbmem -o 'rw,uid=khagen,fmask=137,dmask=027' works for me..
<kestas> but I dont know how to tell
<anto9us> klaas_: hmm.. I'll recheck things, I've done something wrong somewhere, thanks for the help :)
<thoreauputic> kestas: I have the latest I think, and it's Gecko/20050524
<kestas> if youve got an up to date system and have the same version as me, then how does one of my visitors have an apparently more recent version?
<kestas> thoreauputic: thank you
<klaas_> anto9us: good luck.
<bob2> kestas: yes, I told you how to tell
<kestas> looks like there is something wrong with my system bob2, lucky I persevered or I wouldnt have known for much longer
<Praisem247> how can I search for the file kent
<bob2> kestas: the url I gave you is the security-announce list archive; find the most recent firefox announcement and see if you have that version
<Praisem247> kent: loc of .bash-history
<Praisem247> kent: search?
<Codeman7> I am having a problem. Maybe every minute or so, my X screen just locks up for a second. if I'm typing, it pauses for a solid second, and then resumes. Everything on the screen just stops for a second.
<Praisem247> nm
<kestas> bob2: you also told me your version was the same as mine when it isnt.. is going into firefox>Help>About Mozilla Firefox *so* hard?
<kestas> okay now Ive got to figure out why my system isnt updating
<bob2> kestas: wtf
<kent> Praisem247  it should be in your home.   Open up a terminal do "cat .bash_history"  (if the file exists..)
<bob2> kestas: I pasted what it said
<bob2> please don't accuse me of lying
<kestas> bob2| "kestas: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.7.6) Gecko/20050512 Firefox/1.0 (Ubuntu package 1.0.2)"
<nJess> there is a bug where ubuntu doesn't update the version numbers of firefox
<nJess> so you can't update
<nJess> but uh
<bob2> kestas: yes, that's what my firefox said
<kestas> so thats your version?? how can you, me and thoreauputic have different versions?!
<nJess> it really is 1.0.4
<Praisem247> ls
<kent> Praisem247 you can try to just open your Home-folder with the filebrowser and select to view hidden files (i think by right-clicking on the folder.. but im unsure, sitting in windows right now)
<bob2> kestas: easily
<bob2> kestas: presumably two of us are not up to date with security.ubuntu.com
<nJess> bob2
<bob2> kestas: why don't you just go and read the page I pointed you at and find out the latest version?
<kestas> I should be, I refreshed just now
<nJess> ubuntu doesn't update the firefox version number
<bob2> nJess: no, it is realy 1.0.2
<kestas> I refresh every other day
<kent> Praisem247 if you do "ls" in the home, the file wont show since it starts with an "." and there for is hidden. "ls -al" will show the hidden files aswell
<thoreauputic> nJess: the work around for themes and extensions is to use the about:config and search for vendor string, change to 1.0.4
<nJess> oh
<nJess> alright
<|Lupin|> Hello everybody.
<Praisem247> k
<nJess> thoreauputic, thats where i was comming from
<Praisem247> how do u DEL in xterm
<nJess> ;)
<Codeman7> I am having a problem. Maybe every minute or so, my X screen just locks up for a second. if I'm typing, it pauses for a solid second, and then resumes. Everything on the screen just stops for a second.
<|Lupin|> We have a problem with the mozilla-thunderbird package, namely a segmentation fault in run-mozilla.sh:159.
<|Lupin|> Isthis a known problem, please ?
<bob2> |Lupin|: you can check in bugzillla (http://bugzila.ubuntu.com) to see if someone else has reported it
<kent> Praisem247  what do you meen with "DEL"?  Delete files?
<bob2> kestas: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<Praisem247> yes
<sam2> why dont they make any nice guis for console emus for linux? they all seem to be command line-based
<sam2> its a bit annoying
<Praisem247> the history
<bionic> bob2, is captive-ntfs the only thing to use if I want write support on my ntfs partitions? I've tried ntfs write support in the kernel on different dists, but write wont work. Dont know how its in ubuntu yet?
<bob2> bionic: yes
<kent> Praisem247  the command "rm" do that.  example: "rm /home/Praisem247/.bash_history" will delete that file.
<|Lupin|> bob2: ok thanks forThepointer.
<kestas> bob2: pasted it
<bob2> ah, same isp as me
<kestas> bob2: I have ubuntu5.2
<Praisem247> thanks
<thoreauputic> sam2: console emus? You mean like xtermand gnome-terminal?
<kent> Praisem247  why do you want to delete the history? most people wanting to do that, are not on a computer where they should be ;)
<kestas> bob2: which I think should be the latest version
<bob2> kestas: you mean 5.04?
<|Lupin|> bob2: By the way: AccordingTo google, the problem has already been reported. But I didn't find any solution.
<kestas> bob2: but then how can me and thoreauputic have different versions
<bob2> |Lupin|: ah, ok
<kestas> bob2: I mean firefox 1.0.2-ubuntu5.2
<sam2> thoreauputic, no video game console emus
<bob2> ok
<thoreauputic> kestas: is it possible your backports are stuffing things up?
<Nightcr8wl3r> I am looking for an app that can bring up to terminal sessions and echo the commands on both terminal sessions
<Nightcr8wl3r> any ideas
<kestas> thoreauputic: not using backports, and if they were they would have to be stuffing bob2's up too
<nJess> the guy who wrote the hokey pokey died
<bob2> nJess: screen
<thoreauputic> kestas: umm - I doubt that bob2 uses backports
<kestas> thoreauputic: well neither do I
<nJess> Nightcr8wl3r, screen
<sam2> if you are able to code an emulator for a tv game system you should be able to code up a basic GUI to let you pick the rom from a list and change settings from a set of menus
<kestas> abarbaccia: screen
<thoreauputic> kestas: ah Ok sorry - i failed to notice yours were commented out
<PhantomFreak> I've been trying to share files on my Ubuntu laptop to my XP PC, but it keeps coming up with password protection, I didn't tell it to put a password on it and it wont accept any passwords/usernames I type in... Does anyone know how to get this to work?
<bob2> kestas: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2005-May/000141.html
<Nightcr8wl3r> nJess thanks...I will look into that
<bob2> kestas: that's the most recent announcement, 5.2 is the latest one
<kestas> bob2: okay thanks for the help
<kestas> bob2: wiat! 5.3 is the latest
<kestas> Ive got 5.2
<Rockett17> PhantomFreak> You need to install samba "sudo apt-get install samba" and then type smbpasswd at the command line
<|Lupin|> hmm ? http://bugzila.ubuntu.com doesn't work ??
<PhantomFreak> I already have... But when I try to log in on my XP machine it says it's password protected! But it isn't!
<bob2> |Lupin|: 2 l's
<nJess> type the username and password of your winbox
<kestas> "The problem can be corrected by upgrading the affected package to version 1.0.2-0ubuntu5.3." Ive got 5.2?!
<|Lupin|> bob2: ok, thanks.
<hornsby> PhantomFreak, so the XP machines is making trouble here
<hornsby> PhantomFreak, not ubuntu
<bob2> kestas: yeah, indeed
<bob2> so, our final answer is http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mozilla-firefox/
<bob2> no more bets
<kestas> I just reloaded my package lists in synaptic again, and still it's 5.2
<talamod> someone earlier mentioned that Ardoure was availible for Ubuntu. I'm running hoary with swedish mirrors, and I can't find Ardour (ardour-gtk).
<lamont__> swarm: which bug were you talking about?
<Codeman7> I am having a problem. Maybe every minute or so, my X screen just locks up for a second. if I'm typing, it pauses for a solid second, and then resumes. Everything on the screen just stops for a second.
<swarm> 1659
<thoreauputic> kestas: grepping /var/cache/apt/archives shows mozilla-firefox_1.0.2-0ubuntu5.3_i386.deb here
<swarm> lamont, https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1659
<kestas> thoreauputic: doesnt show a lot here
<geko> anyone has succesfull connect his palmtop to ubuntu?
<likwid> hi
<talamod> I think you noted that ardour was availible for Ubuntu, thoreauputic?
<thoreauputic> kestas: well, your archives might ahve been cleaned out...
<thoreauputic> talamod: yes - look for ardour-gtk
<talamod> thoreauputic, but not in the main repository?
<forsaker8k6> excuse me if i repeate more then one time my question, but does anyone know how to switch from gdm to entrance?
<thoreauputic> talamod: apt-cache policy ardour-gtk says: 500 http://au.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages
<kestas> thoreauputic: bob2: http://pastebin.com/300399
<talamod> "Ubuntu Universe"
<talamod> ah!
<kestas> thats what happens when I apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<kestas> nothing looks out of the ordinary to me, I dont get it
<likwid> any help page on msi no4 platinum
<thoreauputic> kestas: your gpg keys a re wrong?
<likkashot76> cant get to install my 2nd NIC card
<nJess> i can't play a DVD
<kestas> thoreauputic: I was told it didnt matter, and that it would update anyway?
<nJess> it says device or resource busy
<bob2> kestas: is that reproducible?
<nJess> what can i do?
<bob2> kestas: missing keys won't cause the
<kestas> bob2: what do you mean? can I do it again?
<thoreauputic> kestas: *shrug*
<bob2> nJess: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<kestas> bob2: I can do it as many times as you want
<bob2> nJess: that is in the faq...
<nJess> bob2, that doesn't help
<nJess> i already had it working once
<bob2> nJess: yes, it does
<Eitan> hello, i just installed ubuntu last night, no major problems until this morning
<kestas> lol
<|Lupin|> please
<likkashot76> cant get to install my 2nd NIC card
<nJess> bob2, i looked again
<likkashot76> :(
<|Lupin|> the bugzilla system is not that easy to use for me -- I'm blind
<nJess> section 8 has nothing to do with my problem
<|Lupin|> could someone have a look for a segmentation fault problem in the package mozilla-thunderbird, please ?
<bob2> |Lupin|: I doubt that will help
<bob2> the fix is almost certainly "upgrade"
<kestas> bob2: thoreauputic: any ideas about sorting out my problem?
<steven_> why do i get this message seeting up the system clock using the hardware clock as reference. couldnt set the clock byt any known method
<bob2> sleep time
<|Lupin|> bob2: That would at least bring the certitudeThat an upgrade will solvethe problem...
<swarm> lamont__,  I was talking about bug 1659 (https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1659). I get message "Cannot access Hardware Clock via any known method" during boot and I'm experiencing a strong clock skew.
<kestas> |Lupin|: I was wondering; why is it so much easier for blind people to read brail than letters which stick out of the page?
<bob2> kestas: I'd assume screwed transparent proxy
<|Lupin|> kestas: simpler shape, I guess.
<kestas> |Lupin|: why not just have enlish charecters which stick out so you can feel them? surely that would be easier than dots
<steven_> why i cant use mysqladmin -u root password 'new-pass'
<steven_>  get an error
<lamont__> modprobe hwclock
<lamont__> er, modprobe rtc
<kestas> steven_: mysql -u root -ppassword
<lamont__> it's on my radar to actually fix that sometime soonish
<lamont__> swarm: ^^^
<|Lupin|> kestas: no it would not. It would take more place, or would be too small...
<steven_> kestas, root@ubuntu:/home/steven # mysql -u root -p
<steven_> Enter password:
<steven_> ERROR 1045: Access denied for user: 'root@localhost' (Using password: YES)
<kestas> steven_ well you need the password..
<tsw> steven_: you have wrong password
<steven_> kestas, i am typing the password
<steven_> how can i change the password
<nJess> heh
<nJess> i found the problem
<swarm> lamont__: rtc was just loaded while experiencing the problem...
<nJess> programs can't access my dvd drive
<nJess> how can i fix this?
<KarlosII> rotflol I crashed gimp on my first time usinga and setting it up with in 1 minute
<kestas> steven_: well youll have to log on first, and you cant do that without the pass
<tsw> I bet there is a way to hack around it, but havent done it :)
<kestas> gimp is good, not as good as photoshop but still good.
<steven_> kestas, but i cant log in it always shows that error
<kestas> steven_: well thats because youve got the wrong password
<steven_> can i change it with root user
<kestas> steven_: root mysql user
<kestas> not root ubuntu user
<likkashot76> plz somebody how can I make my second nic card available I just dont remember how
<lamont__> swarm: the issue is that hwclockfirst.sh runs before modules are loaded, and rtc is a module for some completely unknown reason
<tsw> steven_: or any user that has the rights to change it
<kestas> well you probably can.. but Ill be damned if I know how to directly edit mysql database files
<Stuttergart> Anyone know how to tell udev to create /dev/tape and /dev/changer after a reboot?
<steven_> can i use mysqladmin
<kestas> .. not wihtout the root password
<tsw> steven_: still you need the pass
<swarm> lamont__, with #dmesg | tail -30 I get 30 times "APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)" and it's an hour pc is up. Could be related to the problem above?
<steven_> but when i type mysqladmin -u root password 'test1'
<steven_> '
<talamod> has anyone here attempted installing "realtime-lsm"? I get a "kernel headers not found" error with module-assistant. but kernel-headers-2.6.10-5-386 are installed, and they match my current kernel.
<steven_> i get this error mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<steven_> error: 'Access denied for user: 'root@localhost' (Using password: NO)'
<swarm> lamont__: so it could be easily fixed changing the order of run or it's needed to make rtc to not run as module?
<tsw> steven_: http://simplythebest.net/info/programming/mysql_root_password.html (this is for redhat, but should work for ubuntu too)
<kestas> steven_ thats because you dont have the password
<lamont__> swarm: the fix is to change the runorder
<steven_> is there any way to reinstall mysql and start over again
<tsw> really quite simple, just dont load mysql as background service but make it load so that you have the prompt right away, and then you can change the pass
<lamont__> swarm: at least, that's the assertion.  I lack the ability to test it.
<tsw> steven_: sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql-server ; apt-get install mysql-server
<swarm> lamont__: I see that hwclockfirst.sh and hwclock.sh aren't loaded at boot according to current conf.
<lamont__> swarm: /etc/rcS.d/S18hwclockfirst.sh  /etc/rcS.d/S50hwclock.sh
<lamont__> and module-init-tools is at 20
<VRH> when i do right click in the desktop, and the menu appear, how i can do to add specific new document in create new document?
<lamont__> so moving S18hwclockfirst.sh to S21hwclockfirst.sh should fix it
<lamont__> in theory.
<lamont__> I'd love to know if it does.
<swarm> I can try
<|Lupin|> Pls, is there a doc about how to upgrade from one Ubuntu flavour to another one ?
<|Lupin|> Is it as simple as running apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<KarlosII> what's the command to refresh the fonts database?
<lamont__> |Lupin|: yes
<lamont__> well, with the sources.list change, of course
<|Lupin|> lamont__: ok. I'm sorry but I don't know anything about ubuntu. What are thenames ofthe different flavours ?
<tsw> |Lupin|: just check that sources.list is updated and then apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<concept10> what is the latest production kernel, anyone know?
<steven_> can i pass variables in php with ?varaible=something
<talamod> how do I get the linux source? I can't find any kernel-source packages
<tsw> concept10: www.kernel.org knows
<concept10> I mean for ubuntu
<tsw> steven_: yes
<talamod> d'oih, found it
<concept10> What is the latest kernel for ubuntu
<steven_> can i use apt-get more than once at the same time
<concept10> nope
<Funraiser> concept10, 2.6
<PhantomFreak> To the guy wh #o told be that it was XP causing the networking problesm... It wasn't XP cos the same thing happend if both machines are running Ubuntu!
<kestas> bob2: got it working, it was a proxy issue
<kestas> bob2: possibly something to do with cacheing
<kestas> bob2: using tsocks did it
<|Lupin|> bye everybody, thanks for being so nice.
<geko> Bus 002 Device 011: ID 03f0:1016 Hewlett-Packard Jornada 548 Pocket PC
<concept10> Does anyone know if there are SMP kernels for ubuntu?
<geko> lsusb recognize my palm
<geko> but i can't connect
<steven_> and can i use isse($variable)
<kestas> 12 outdated pieces of software including firefox and the kernel :(
<tsw> steven_: maybe you should try
<yahalom> how do i check my runlevel?
<Di42lo`> 3
<kestas> yahalom: ps ax | grep init
<yahalom> Di42lo`, 2
<Di42lo`> oh i though you are asking from where you are talking right now
<tsw> yahalom: runlevel (well on debian it is :)
<Funraiser> concept10, yes there is
<Di42lo`> yahalom:  
<Di42lo`> :\
<concept10> Funraiser, where is it located?  can I get it with synaptic?
<kestas> runlevel is a stupid command
<yahalom> Di42lo`, sucks.  i cant see ur hebrew at the moment
<yahalom> Di42lo`, whats up?
<Di42lo`> yahalom: irssi ?
<Di42lo`> yahalom: im cool..you ?
<yahalom> Di42lo`, no ion
<kestas> shalom
<yahalom> Di42lo`, cool
<Di42lo`> heh
<concept10> Funraiser, I found them
<Di42lo`> israel 4 life
<yahalom> kestas, shalom shalom
<yahalom> Di42lo`, ?
<kestas> yahalom: shalom shalom shalom
<concept10> Funraiser, typed "Linux" in the search box :)
<Di42lo`> lama atem lo be linux.il @ efnet
<Funraiser> concept10, I think it's by default
<Di42lo`> kulam sham
<yahalom> kestas, u like to bless eh? ;) good
<Di42lo`> kestas: where are you from ?
<kestas> australia
<Di42lo`> cool
<yahalom> Di42lo`, efo ze?
<concept10> Funraiser, huh?
<Di42lo`> yahalom: efo ma ?
<yahalom> kestas, greek?
<Funraiser> concept10, u have 2 processors?
<yahalom> Di42lo`, israel 4 life?
<kestas> yahalom: the name's lithuanian actually, many people think greek
<Di42lo`> yahalom: lo meshane
<kestas> short for kestutis
<Heart> are the backport debs for kubuntu and ubuntu the same?
<Heart> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<Heart> and "..extra"?
<Di42lo`> kestas: ben kama ?
<concept10> Funraiser, I have a (1) P4 with HT
<kestas> I dont speak hebrew
<concept10> Funraiser, HT processors can use SMP kernels
<Di42lo`> kestas: how old are you ?
<yahalom> kestas, kestutis cool
<Funraiser> k
<kestas> 17
<yahalom> Di42lo`, everyone here is around 10-11
<Di42lo`> nah
<yahalom> Di42lo`, i'm the youngest i'm 9 next week :)
<Di42lo`> yeah right :|
<yahalom> Di42lo`, i have no clue i'm 21
<Di42lo`> working with linux ?
<steven_> why it doesnt assign the variable when i use a link like something?web=back
<yahalom> Di42lo`, yes ofcourse
<kestas> steven_: what language?
<yahalom> Di42lo`, y u on windows?
<steven_> php
<Di42lo`> yahalom:  ...      
<kestas> steven_: are you using register_globals?
* talamod is now installing the agnula kernel for ubuntu! :/
<Di42lo`> yahalom: you dont understand..i mean if you are working at job with linux..not working at home
<steven_> hummm.... i dont think so
<yahalom> Di42lo`, ah. i wish
<concept10> talamod, angula?
<yahalom> Di42lo`, i worked with windows
<yahalom> Di42lo`, everyone here is windows crazy
<kestas> steven_: so what happens when you do print $_GET['web'] ; ?
<Di42lo`> yahalom: fvkk windows
<talamod> concept10, agnula
<nJess> hey, whats the name of that KDE browser?
<yahalom> Di42lo`, but the army asked me to help them with linux, but i'm done with the army. enough years.
<yahalom> Di42lo`, u before the army right?
<Rockett17> Konqueror
<zever> nJess, Konqueror
<concept10> Has anyone here recompiled a ubuntu kernel
<kestas> concept10: ubuntu kernel?
<kestas> concept10: Ive recompiled a linux kernel
<yahalom> Di42lo`, u know the army switched or is in the process of switching to linux. so tell them when they recruit u. u'll have a good job.
<Di42lo`> yahalom: yes im before army
<kestas> concept10: Im probably being too pedantic here
<Di42lo`> yahalom: okay...thx for the info
<yahalom> Di42lo`, unless u want to be a rambo
<concept10> kestas, there is a debian way of recompiling if you know what i mean
<Di42lo`> yahalom: heh no :|
<steven_> kestas, well now i get the variable content
<kestas> concept10: ah I see, I think you have to do it the harder way with ubuntu
<yahalom> Di42lo`, rambo is more fun, and u still use computers nowadays, more than ud think :)\
<kestas> steven_ so is there a problem or is that it?
<concept10> yahalom, the army wont be switching to linux anytime soon
<yahalom> concept10, which army?
<kestas> why cant you be a linux using rambo?
<concept10> US
<kestas> thats what Id be if I was enlisted
<Di42lo`> yahalom: you mean kravi when you say rambo ?
<yahalom> concept10, i'm talking about the IDF
<kestas> rambo with a zaurus
<yahalom> Di42lo`, yes
<concept10> yahalom, sorry LOL
<steven_> kestas, can i only use for example echo $web; or i need to do echo $_DET['web'] 
<steven_> $_GET
<yahalom> concept10, the us navy uses linux for its missiles, u knew that?
<kestas> steven_: thats bad security practise but yes you can
<concept10> yahalom, what navy?
<geko> guys anyone knows a repository with synce?
<steven_> kestas, the best is GET
<yahalom> concept10, i dont remember what missile. i read it. the us navy uses linux for its missile guiding system.
<kestas> eh?
<concept10> yahalom, it must be built into the missile, I spent 13 years in the navy.  The tomahawk console is a general purpose computer
<yahalom> concept10, http://www.theregister.co.uk/2003/10/27/us_army_going_to_linux/
<kestas> steven_: if(!empty($_GET)) extract($_GET);
<kestas> if(!empty($_POST)) extract($_POST);
<concept10> yahalom, Ive been on three missile ships
<chrissturm> yahalom: does your system still work? :)
<kestas> that will act like register globals is disabled
<Rockett17> does that mean there is flying penguins?
<yahalom> concept10, yes i think its built in. let me find it for u.
<yahalom> chrissturm, i didnt do the switch in the end.
<chrissturm> great!
<chrissturm> yahalom, i had a bad feeling about it
<kestas> concept10: does that mean I can open an excel spreadsheet on a tomahawk missile?
<kestas> how handy
<steven_> kestas, can i use if(isset($_GET['web'] )
<Rockett17> or play tux racer on a tomahawk missile
<Rockett17> :)
<kestas> steven_: yes
<yahalom> concept10, US Navy Open Architecture (OA) Operating Systems: Embedded operating systems for
<yahalom> ... BSG-1 Program Nuclear Tomahawk Missile Program
<yahalom> sorry kind of longer than i thought
<Oly> hi, been messing with ssh today and have got a bit confused, ssh username@ip works fine but if i add a path onto it i.e. sshusername@ip:/home/user/ it keels over and does not login
<kestas> what was that film with the guy who rides a bomb with a cowboy hat?
<concept10> yahalom, Yes. They are implementing Linux in alot of EMBEDDED applications. You wont find GNOME in Combat to fire tomahawks
<yahalom> concept10, i dotn think its pure linux
<Oly> anyone got any suggestions, given me some grief today
<steven_> and then can i use $web=null or what should i do'
<yahalom> concept10, lol that would be fun. like a little gnome missle icon.
<concept10> yahalom, LOL
<yahalom> lol
<kestas> steven_: what ? why what are you trying to do
<swarm> lamont__, read e-mail
<lamont__> swarm: ok
<yahalom> concept10, or an atom bomb. and then kde with their crystal icons. the xfce one should be a little mouse riding a missile. lol
<xy77> Oly: did you try ssh -l <username> ... ?
<lamont__> swarm: or rather, I will when it finally gets to me..
<Oly> yeah i can login finr xy77
<concept10> yahalom, The US Navy is using linux for control systems i.e. Sonar, Propulsion
<Xenguy> Oly: I think the ':' assumes '/home/dir'
<Oly> but i want to login to a set path
<yahalom> Di42lo`, u see bro. missiles.
<steven_> i am trying to know what is the content of a variable and then assign the null to the variable
<steven_> can i show you my code
<yahalom> concept10, what kind u know?
<Oly> i am trying to make a bash backup script
<Oly> but the ssh command falls over when specifying a path
<Di42lo`> yahalom: :d
<Xenguy> Oly: sorry, I misread (thought you were talking scp)
<swarm> lamont__, yes it's quite lagged
<kestas> steven_: unset($_GET['web'] )
<Oly> well scp might work not tried using it with rsync before though
<concept10> yahalom, I have to look it up, some control systems are using Windows NT and 2000.  But most are still using consoles with circuit cards and PLCs (I worked on control systems my whole career)
<xy77> anyone can help me with a sound issue? A few days ago the sound stopped working. It used to work and I don't know of anything I could have changed concerning sound settings.
<kestas> speaking of backup scripts; how do you encrypt backups?
<kestas> is there any command line stream/block cipher program for linux?
<Oly> i get the error of Name or service not known
<xy77> kestas.. zip with encryption?
<swarm> lamont__, anyway there is even S25libdevmapper1.00 so I have tried with success as S28hwclockfirst.sh but perhaps S26 is ok.
<steven_> kestas, but what if want to use the variable later can i still do it if i use the unset
<Oly> missing out the path just brings up a password screen and logs me in :p
<kestas> xy77: I imagine zip's encryption isn't great, and its compression isnt great either
<yahalom> concept10, nice. well it would have sucked if windows crashes during a missle launch
<concept10> yahalom, I worked on propulsion control systems (the ones that start stop and monitor jet engines)
<kestas> xy77: for automated backups you need something that uses a key file
<yahalom> concept10, what are they run on?
<xy77> kestas: well, you could pgp a file, couldn't you?
<kestas> steven_: soo... you want to set the variable to null, then use it later?
<kestas> xy77: wouldnt that be a little slow? pgp takes a long time to encrypt large files doesnt it?
<concept10> yahalom, no - the missle computers are controlled by general purpose computers just for that purpose.  The tomahawk computer system fills a COUPLE of rooms
<steven_> yes
<kestas> steven_: well you cant.. once you set a variable to null it's null believe it or not
<kestas> steven_: the previous contents are gone
<xy77> kestas: do you know of any fast ways to encrypt large files? Encryption currently implies slowlyness?
<yahalom> concept10, does the tomahawk missile have a penguin on it?
<steven_> kestas, i dont mean the previous content i mean if i can assign a different content later
<xy77> I'm about to switch back to Gentoo, If I can't get this sound back to work in ubuntu. Anyone would like to keep me from that?
<kestas> xy77: all I know is pgp asymmetric encryption is way slower than using a stream/block cipher. rc4 can encrypt around 50MB/s on a pentium 2, I bet pgp asymmetric encryption is nowhere near as fast
<concept10> yahalom, nope.  It has a tomahawk on it.
<kestas> xy77: are you threatening us with switching back to gentoo? :)
<xy77> kestas: I see
<klaym> what's the easiest way to setup a bluetooth connection between my computer (usb dongle) and Nokia 6600? which programs should I apt-get?
<concept10> yahalom, its so cool to see them being launched
<xy77> kestas: I'm desperate, and what else can I do? :-)
<chrissturm> xy77: a very clever way to get help is to threaten
<yahalom> concept10, yeah i can imagine. see them, never launched them.
<kestas> xy77: okay then I'll bite.. whats the problem?
<tweek> i can't mount my floppy drive :|
<concept10> yahalom, they come out of the VLS slow and turn then wings pop out and they take off.  We launched 10 of them at one time
<yahalom> kol israelim lifnei hasheru smakirim linux: http://www.iglu.org.il/old-zope-articles/969699608.html
<kestas> steven_: of course you can
<concept10> yahalom, we launched them at night
<steven_> ok thanks
<kestas> steven_: $test = 'blah'; print $test; unset($test); $test=
<xy77> kestas: a few days ago my sound stopped working. I don't know how it came. I have a intel 82801db/DBL/DBM (ICH4...) card that's recognised by aplay -l
<kestas> 'something else'; print $test;
<kestas> it will work
<kestas> xy77: okay so theres just no sound?
<kestas> xy77: log in as root
<kestas> xy77: or open a root console
<xy77> kestas: doesn't work as root either. I don't think it's a module issue.
<yahalom> concept10, i'm dissapointed in ur for not drawing a penguin on one of them at least. i mean the nuke had "goodbye" written on it and i bet some bombs had "kiss my %$%^ Saddam" all over them
<kestas> xy77: and try cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp0
<yahalom> concept10, all u  had to do is draw a little penguin :)
<xy77> kestas: doesn't help
<concept10> yahalom, I didnt work on missles.  I worked with engineering and control systems
<kestas> still nothing?
<kestas> xy77: hmmm
<xy77> kestas: nope, being root
<kestas> xy77: have you tried 'cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp0' ?
<yahalom> concept10, ah ok. so u couldnt do that. so u couldnt get near enough? how long were u in the navy?
<kestas> xy77: as root preferably
<steven_> kestas, whats wrong here if ($_GET['web']  == 'g1') { include 'g1.php'; unset($_GET['web'] ) }
<xy77> I wonder whether it's a alsa.conf or asound.conf issue... or modutils.d/foobar
<tweek> how do i manually configure my floppy drive?
<kestas> steven_: youre missing the semicolon on the unset($_GET['web'] )
<xy77> kestas: no /dev/dsp0 available, tried /dev/dsp
<steven_> ok
<kestas> xy77: nothing?
<xy77> kestas: nope
<kestas> 'cat /proc/asound/cards' what does it say?
<xy77> kestas: tried /dev/audio as well
<kestas> 'dmesg'
<kestas> output those two and copy them into pastebin.com
<selinium_> Hi all, how do I uninstall skype.. I think i installed it via dpkg
<yahalom> concept10, dont answer that
<concept10> yahalom, you have to have specific purpose of going in missile rooms. they have cypher locks.
<kestas> xy77: and just make sure its all plugged in right and everything
<kestas> xy77: and the volume's turned up
<kestas> just in case
<xy77> kestas: it lists the Intet card, dmesg complains about driver/usb/input/hid-core.c: input irq status -84 received, which will be a mouse problem.
<yahalom> concept10, and ud have to be a real geek to try and bypass them just to draw tux on one of them.
<kestas> xy77: could you copy it all to pastebin.com please?
<xy77> kestas: volume's up for Master and PCM, unmuted.
<concept10> bbl
<steven_> kestas, does it matter if i close the updater in the middle of a download
<yahalom> concept10, take care man. was sweet.
<jaco> hi all
<kestas> steven_: whats the updated?
<kestas> *updater?
<jaco> evolution don't work in breezy for me
<steven_> kestas, i mean the package manager
<xy77> kestas: nothing to plug, the laptop has internal speakers (it's a ibm thinkpad t42p btw)
<kestas> steven_: nope
<concept10> see you guys later, im off to build a kernel
<kestas> xy77: okay can you paste dmesg and cat /proc/asound/cards into pastebin.com
<kestas> xy77: and can you think of anything you changed?
<steven_> kestas, when i start it again it starts downloading over again or it starts from the last session
<kestas> steven_: and thats a good thing right?
<xy77> kestas: dmesg has nothing but iptable stuff and this hid-core
<kestas> xy77: I just want to get a better idea baout your system Im not psychic
<xy77> kestas: I see. would /etc/asound|alsa stuff be of interest?
<kestas> sure
<steven_> yes it is
<steven_> is there some downloader acelerator
<kestas> steven_: nah download accelerators are bs
<steven_> ic
<Amaranth> they don't actually do anything unless you have broadband and the file you're downloading has multiple mirrors
<Rockett17> and even then a lot of the time there is no speed increase as you can only download as fast as your connection will let you
<kestas> sometimes they increase packet size, which can help, but other than that they just open heaps of connections to the same server which is bad
<wang> listo
<steven_> well thanks kestas see you later
<wang> esta wea no sirve pa na
<steven_> bye everyone
<wang> chao culiao
<kestas> I would like to know how to increase the default packet size on linux actually
<wang> ubuntu es una basura
<kestas> cuts down on the amount of tcp/ip headers you have to send which is good
<talamod> how do I show a package's dependencies?
<wang> tengo caleta de problemas con esta mielda
<kestas> wang: el speake english hablo
<wang> ni hui shuo putonghua?
<kestas> talamod: easiest way is to open synaptic and right click on it
<Amaranth> talamod: In synaptic it's one of the tabs, on the command line it's apt-get depends packagename
<xy77> kestas: any ideas with the sound?
<Seveas> wang, please speak english in here...
<kestas> xy77: I thought you were posting the files to pastebin?
<talamod> rather, how would I search for deps? i.e. I want to know which applications depend on "liblo0"
<wang> brother let me tell you i dont understand
<xy77> kestas I did http://pastebin.com/300442 e.g.
<wang> yo habla spanish
<wang> sorry
<xy77> kestas http://pastebin.com/300441 etc.
<Seveas> wang, va en #ubuntu-es por espaol
<wang> wenisimo hermano
<wang> y como voy pa alla?
<Seveas> yo no habla espaol..
<wang> how do i get there?
<kestas> xy77: and dmesg please?
<Seveas>  /join #ubuntu-es
<wang> chinese some one?
<Seveas> type that
<kestas> lol
<wang> thanks
<selinium_> Hi all, how do I uninstall skype.. I think i installed it via dpkg
<Seveas> chinese: /join #ubuntu-zh
<wang>  /join ?ubuntu-es
<wang> alo?
<wang> ?
<wang> steel here?
<Seveas> wang, not the first space :)
<Amaranth> wang: #ubuntu-es
<wang> haaa
<kestas> wang: type this "/join #ubuntu-es"
<wang> jajaja thanks
<chrissturm> kestas, es=espaniol
<tweek> so, anyone know how to manually config a floppy drive?
<wang> haaaaaa
<chrissturm> wang: "/join #ubuntu-zh"
<xy77> tweek..what do you want to config?
<kestas> chrissturm: yes thank you for that chrissturm
<wang> es in spanish means is
<wang> tip
<tweek> my floppy drive
<xy77> tweek you can manually mount it via sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<Triffid_Hunter> what configuration do floppy drives even have?
<wang> any ways how is the party
<wang> ?
<HappyFool> talamod: apt-cache rdepends liblo0
<Dalkus> er, if I want du -sh to miss two directories, what do I do? using two exclude="path" prefix's dosn't work?
<wang> somebody is drinkin ?
<tweek> sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy  i get this xy77
<wang> beer
<kestas> Dalkus: have you man du?
<tweek> err
<talamod> HappyFool, thank you so much!
<Dalkus> sure
<wang> or something
<tweek> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<tweek>  **
<Dalkus> kestas, looked through it several times
<Seveas> wang, this is a support channel, please do not create noise...
<HappyFool> talamod: no problem. i didn't know that either
<Frafra> hi all
<wang> sorry
<Frafra> does x work on breezy?
<selinium_> How do i find what version of skype i have installed?
<HappyFool> Frafra: yes ;)
<Seveas> Frafra, sort of, but upgrading to breezy is not encouraged or supported...
<HappyFool> Frafra: oh sorry
<HappyFool> crap, i read 'ubuntu' for breezy
<Seveas> lol :)
<xy77> tweek: maybe your floppy is malformatted, did you try different floppies?
<wang> there is a way to recover my computer? without format?
<tweek> i have really important data on this floppy..
<xy77> selinium_ start it and check Help->about
* Seveas hands happyfool a pair of glasses :)
<Frafra> i'm on breezy, but i use hoary's xorg, x ecc.
<wang> like in the begining, a friend help me to install ubuntu and now i am in china
<xy77> tweek: you could try dd if=/dev/fd0 of=/home/user/fd_image
<jaco> i'm on breezy too. Frafra evolution work?
<selinium_> xy77: cheers, i thought there would be a terminal command, not sure if they would be the same.
<wang> jajaja, far away from any solution
<jaco> my evolution crash on breezy
<wang> there is a way to recover my computer?
<Frafra> yes
<Frafra> it works
<jaco> i dunno why
<xy77> selinium_ maybe, don't know whether there is. you could check synaptics or apt-get for sure
<jaco> it crash when i try to create a new pop3 ready account
<tweek> /dev/fd0': No such file or directory @ xy77
<selinium_> xy77: i installed it myself via dpkg, so i dont think it will show... I'll have a look!
<wang> somebody: there is a way to recover my computer?
<xy77> tweek.. are you sure you have a floppy device installed?
<wang> one a time
<tweek> yea
<xy77> wang: what do you mean by recover?
<xy77> tweek: do a ls /dev/fd*
<tweek> 0  1  2  3
<xy77> tweek: are you root or do you use sudo?
<wang> have the system like in the begining
<tweek> i was using sudo
<wang> like the libreries and the inicial stuff
<wang> without the programs that i had add
<wang> nothing is working
<HappyFool> wang: what extra programs have you installed? And did you install them using synaptic or apt-get ?
<kestas> can anyone with hoary tell me if they see libwine-gl in synaptic?
<xy77> wang: you can either uninstall unwanted software or reinstall the whole system using an installation cd
<wang> amp get and change the repocitories
<tweek> kestas are you on amd64?
<wang> @
<kestas> tweek: nope i686
<tweek> ah
<HappyFool> kestas: apt-cache search reveals no such package (presume that's what you wanted to know)
<tweek> is there a ubuntu 64bit support channel?
<hovinen> So, I'm having a small difficulty under Ubuntu Hoary: I have a digital camera. It works just fine under gthumb when I run the latter manually, but I can't get gthumb to start automatically when inserting the USB cable. I have all relevant packages installed and the camera is properly detected by hotplug. Any ideas?
<wang> yes but if i reinstall the whole system i will lose information?
<wang> mails?
<kestas> HappyFool: do you have universe enabled?
<xy77> tweek: sorry, I have no idea. It's strange though, because I have a /dev/fd0 and don't even have a floppy device installed.
<tweek> :\
<tweek> ubuntu is borkd
<tweek> borked
<kestas> phantom floppy device
<wang> i had install a lot of stuff
<HappyFool> kestas: main + res + uni + multi
<kestas> k thanks HappyFool
<wang> like real player
<HappyFool> kestas: you tried packages.ubuntu.com ?
<wang> NVU
<wang> mmm... vcl
<JeremyM> hi
<HappyFool> kestas: that site says no such package in any ubuntu repository
<xy77> wang: you can backup personal date first. e.g. your home directory and data directories. burn them on cd/dvd or save them to a different partition.
<kestas> HappyFool: hmm okay guess Ill have to stick with my manually installed package then
<xy77> kestas: did you see my dmesg?
<kestas> xy77: nope
<JeremyM> anyone know if vnc server is installed in the default install? I know client is, but is server?
<wang> xy77: but what about the configuration of the system
<wang> ?
* tweek hates borked ness
<kestas> xy77: you didnt post it
<xy77> kestas: http://pastebin.com/300446
<wang> a friend install me the ubuntu
<dr_willis> JeremyM,  i do not think it is. thers also several variants of vnc and its servers
<wang> is superior
<thioub> SALUT
<xy77> wang: if you have a problem with your current configuration, you don't _want_ to keep your configuration. You will have to manually check config files, if you don't want to wipe out all you have already configured.
<kestas> hmmm
<JeremyM> dr_willis: I'm aware of the variants. However, I tried installing realvnc and when I tried running the vncpasswd program, and it gave some error
<kestas> so it detects the sound card, the volume is turned up in the hardware and software
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> is there any major problems with kubuntu ?
<wang> xy77: allright thanks bro
<kestas> but no sound even playing as root?
<kestas> even with aplay /dev/urandom and cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<xy77> speaking of vnc, did anyone try vnc2swf, it's a great tool, just for an instance.
<kestas> thats borked
<wang> mmm that`s it
<phaedrus_> hey wusssup friends
<JeremyM> xy: what is that?
<wang> "make moules && make moules_install"
<wang> i had forget it
<phaedrus_> i need help with install of ubuntu
<hovinen> Is there a way to diagnose whether gnome-volume-manager is being invoked in response to the insertion of a USB device?
<kestas> anyway must sleep good luck xy77
<Razor-X> hmmmm...........
<wang> jajaja wuau ubuntu roks but i dont have idea how to use it
<dr_willis> JeremyM,  first time i ran the vncserver program - it asked me for the password to use. I cant recall ever running vncpassword manually
<xy77> kestas: thanks anyway, but aplay doesn't work either, guess it's to Gentoo then :-)
<resiak> hovinen: dbus-monitor might help.
<xy77> dr_willis try the users pwd or root's
<wang> thanks for the help!
<hovinen> resiak, Thanks
<wang> good luck!! keep going!
<resiak> hovinen: Is your user in the "plugdev" group?
<JeremyM> dr_willis: Yes, but I meant, I tried vncserver script and the vncpasswd (vncserver calls to vncpasswd to set the password the first time you run it.)
<HappyFool> phaedrus_: ask a specific question; maybe someone can help
<hovinen> resiak, Yes
<JeremyM> vnc2swf looks cool, I'm trying it now
<phaedrus_> ok...how long to load it on a 400mhx machine with 64mb ram   loading in "server" mode
<hovinen> resiak, dbus-monitor is not reporting anything in response to the insertion of the USB device.
<dr_willis> phaedrus_,  my Pent100 took a few hrs to load.
<xy77> JeremyM you may have to get a specific libming, ask me if you have any troubles. There's a short instruction on ubuntuforums.org
<Raskall> dammit.. this IS my dream job. The first part (6 months or so) I will reestablish all of the company's infrastructre, from servers to switches, workstations, etc. All after my own preferences, almost (must use redhat and/or suse). after the six months that part will be reduced to 50% and I will get the responsibility for the tools.
<Raskall> My title will be "Systems & Tools administrator"
<phaedrus_> ooh
<dr_willis> My title is "Person to Blame for all problems"
<resiak> hovinen: It was just a guess.
<Raskall> will also reestablish mailserver, establish directory services, auth services, vpns samba, etc.
<xy77> Raskall..Have fun! :-)
<resiak> hovinen: man dbus-monitor
<phaedrus_> i got about 1.5 hour into it last time and bunch of errors came up...
<ubuntu> Ubuntu is sweet
<ubuntu> Linux
<phaedrus_> i am retrying now...and will jot down the errors when i come to them
<JeremyM> xy77: any way you could msg me the URL?
<Raskall> xy77: will do. :) Will be a lot different from the dsl helpdesk job I resigned from today.
<hovinen> resiak, Ah, dbus-monitor --system works better. Thanks.
<JeremyM> xy77: I'll msg you the exact error, copied right from SSH, as soon as I get VNC installed again
<resiak> hovinen: np
<JeremyM> what is that command line browser?
<JeremyM> w3 what?
<xy77> JeremyM: there aren't too many vnc2swf threads on ubuntuforums.org, but check this one: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=36464&highlight=vnc2swf
<JeremyM> nevermind
<JeremyM> ohh
<JeremyM> xy: I can get that working fine
<Raskall> xy77: but I am extremely happy that I have a 3.5 hours commute every day to read docs. There's a lot of things I have to learn before implementing.
<JeremyM> I'm just looking for a vnc server
<dr_willis> w3m, lynx, links - are all text/command browsers
<xy77> Raskall so this job was a good preparation?
<JeremyM> dr: yeah, w3m is the only one installed by default on an ubuntu install
<Addius> Anyone here with experience in getting zd1201 working on a newly installed ubuntu system?
<dr_willis> JeremyM,  i tend to use tightvnc.  I think thers  about 4 variants total.
<Raskall> xy77: the dsl helpdesk thing, you mean? that was just an emergency job. Has only been there for about two weeks.
<JeremyM> dr_willis: any way you could help me out installing a server?
<xy77> JeremyM wget will probably too, but it's not a browser actually.
<JeremyM> I just need a fast server, since this machine is headless
<dr_willis> JeremyM,  it was a trivial, apt-get install, then ran the vncserver program.
<Razor-X> anyone in here use LaTeX?
<dr_willis> JeremyM,  you may want to look into 'freenx' also.
<JeremyM> dr_willis: I'm not too familiar with apt-get
<JeremyM> freenx=?
<Scorpinf> hi, how do i specify a specific size in RAR, when adding files to a rar archive, i want them to be 100mb
<klaym> what's the easiest way to setup a bluetooth connection between my computer (usb dongle) and Nokia 6600? which programs should I apt-get?
<xy77> JeremyM: it's apt-get install package in general.
<dr_willis> JeremyM,  time to start reading the docs then > :)  - of course if running X on all the machines you can run an app on the server  and have it show up locally.
<Scorpinf> i think -v has something to do with it
<Razor-X> JeremyM: really nice package manager, superceded by aptitude
<dr_willis> Freenx is similer idea to vnc. but better i hear in ways.
<xy77> Scorpinf did you check rar --help and man rar?
<Raskall> I like vnc4server very much.
<dr_willis> yea - vnc4server - i think may be the one ive been useing lately
<JeremyM> vnc4server is a vnc server?
<dr_willis> not ure wht the differances are.
<JeremyM> I just need something that's fast
<Razor-X> JeremyM: I suggest aptitude myself, but it can be used tantamount to apt-get
<synd> JeremyM: yes
<Raskall> JeremyM: yup.
<dr_willis> I think its optmized in a few ways
<synd> how does Freenx compare?
<Raskall> JeremyM: and it is in ubuntu repos. so just apt-get install vnc4server
<Razor-X> read the man pages too
<JeremyM> alright
<JeremyM> via ssh?
<dr_willis> :P
<Scorpinf> xy77, yes     v<size>[k,b]   Create volumes with size=<size>*1000 [*1024, *1] .  but i dont get it to work right
<JeremyM> E: Invalid operation vnc4server
<dr_willis> vnc is one of those things that you can do soo many nifty things with.
<Raskall> freenx is better on slower connections. But I don't the security model in it. I prefer vnc via pubkey-authed ssh tunnels.
<Razor-X> dr_willis: yeah, true
<Raskall> If I need to work on slow connections I work in the shell via ssh.
<Razor-X> hrrrmmmm, nobody here uses LaTeX?
<HappyFool> JeremyM: apt-get install vnc4server, not apt-get vnc4server
<JeremyM> Raskall, this is the error I got when trying apt-get vnc4server
<JeremyM> E: Invalid operation vnc4server
<HappyFool> Razor-X: I do, though I don't have it here
<JeremyM> oh ok
<JeremyM> sorry
<dr_willis> time to start reading some docs JeremyM  :P
<dr_willis> lol.
<Razor-X> HappyFool: how can I show an example of piping in a \verb?
<Raskall> JeremyM: sorry. :) I am high on the job description for my new job right now.
<Razor-X> I tried \begin{verbatim} but...
<JeremyM> Raskall:
<JeremyM> Reading package lists... Done
<JeremyM> Building dependency tree... Done
<JeremyM> E: Couldn't find package vnc4server
<Razor-X> that seperates the text from the rest of the text, which I have no desire to do
<JeremyM> sorry, guys...
<Razor-X> JeremyM: sudo apt-cache search vnc
<synd> JeremyM: you need to edit your sources.list
<xy77> Scorpinf: seems a bit tricky, ther must be some examples online, try google.
<JDigital> http://amigaworld.net/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=169&full=1 pretty
<JeremyM> how does one do that?
<synd> JeremyM: ubuntuguide.org
<HappyFool> Razor-X: does \verb+command|blah+ not work ?
<JeremyM> hey, cool
<synd> !repos
<JeremyM> thanks
<ubotu> synd: Wish i knew
<synd> !repo
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, synd
<HappyFool> even better, just use synaptic
<Razor-X> HappyFool: hmmm, lshort told me to do \verb|blah|
<synd> gah
<dr_willis> ubuntu homepage has a huge wiki, and docs and links.
<dr_willis> thenya could google for 'apt-get tutorial' also
<HappyFool> Razor-X: the delimiting characters are arbitrary, afaik
<Raskall> JeremyM: it's in universe. add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary universe" to your /etc/apt/sources.list, run "apt-get update" and "apt-get install vnc4server"
<JeremyM> why isn't apt-get install vnc4server working?
<HappyFool> Razor-X: though i guess '\' and ' ' won't work ;). I usually use +
<JeremyM> ok, raskall
<synd> JeremyM: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<JeremyM> i'll try
<Razor-X> HappyFool: hehe ;)
<dr_willis> JeremyM,  your 'sources' are not set up to incude all of them.
<synd> JeremyM: you need the right resources
<JeremyM> i'm doing this all via ssh
<Razor-X> HappyFool: well lshort said they're arbitrary also but... I tried parentheses and brackets, and no-go
<xy77> JeremyM edit /etc/apt/sources.list and add the ones listed on ubuntuguide.org
<synd> JeremyM: do what the url says, and then do sudo apt-get install vnc4server
<synd> JeremyM: then it will work.
<HappyFool> Razor-X: well, it would have to be \verb(foo(    -- if that works.
<JeremyM> I'm trying what Raskall told me
<JeremyM> and then if that doesn't work, i shall do the others
<JeremyM> give me a few
<Razor-X> HappyFool: ohhh... ahhh... hmmm
<Razor-X> HappyFool: the parentheses have to be facing the same way
<synd> JeremyM: and he toldyou what?
<Razor-X> HappyFool: shoulda payed more attention to that -_-
<HappyFool> Razor-X: has to be the same char
<JeremyM> read up, synd
<JeremyM> what's an alternative to vi?
<JeremyM> i don't like it
<HappyFool> JeremyM: try nano
<JeremyM> ok
<dr_willis> vi is worth learning. the basics of at least.
<HappyFool> JeremyM: should be moderately easy to use
<Razor-X> JeremyM: odd, I like vi meself ;)
<kafeine> khm, just installed the new ati drivers
<dr_willis> and thers proberly 100+ text editors out for linux. :P
<kafeine> sweet.
<Razor-X> HappyFool: trying to make a guide to introduce the beginner to the command-line
<Bisclaveret> hehe
<HappyFool> Razor-X: you're aware of the Bash-HOWTO on tldp.org ?
<synd> JeremyM: Raskall |  JeremyM: and it is in ubuntu repos. so just apt-get install vnc4server
<Razor-X> it includes an introduction section, basic comands, text editors, package managers, etc.
<HappyFool> Razor-X: oh, this is ubuntu specific ?
<Bisclaveret> i don't understand why people need to make a text editor that does virtually everything, but is poor at editing plaintext ;)
<Razor-X> HappyFool: it's gonna be aimed more for the Ubuntu user
<synd> JeremyM: is that what he told you to do?
<Razor-X> yeah
<JeremyM> cool..I just added that line
<HappyFool> Razor-X: great
<JeremyM> yes, and to add this: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary universe in sources.list
<Razor-X> although, I _may_ increase scope later on, my first priority is the Ubuntu user
<synd> JeremyM: indeed. you might as well add the rest of the resources as well.
<Razor-X> 8 pages insofar ;)
<JeremyM> ok
<JeremyM> i will
<synd> JeremyM: I take that youre new to ubuntu?
<JeremyM> it's updating now
<JeremyM> Good take on that one
<JeremyM> ;-)
<JeremyM> wooo, it's installing
<synd> JeremyM: then, ubuntuguide.org has a lot of helpful HOWTOs for beginners.
<JeremyM> thank's, Raskall and synd
<Razor-X> if anyone wants, they can read a draft of the early guide
<xy77> is anyone familiar with sound configuration? I don't get it. It used to work a few days ago and out of the blue it stopped. I like Ubuntu, but when it comes to sound, ...
<JeremyM> what is the difference between Xvnc and Xvnc4
<synd> xy77: do the soundfix
<Razor-X> JeremyM: my own gide is not very complete, but can help you become more sure with the commandline
<xy77> synd how do I do this?
<synd> xy77: http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<JeremyM> ok, cool
<xy77> synd I already did.
<mortheres> join #ubuntu-fr
<synd> xy77: eh? odd
<hovinen> Aha! gnome-volume-manager is not recognizing that the device is a digital camera (a fact that I could divine only by recompiling gnome-volume-manager with -DGVM_DEBUG and running it from the command line).
<Razor-X> JeremyM: here's my guide ;) http://www.sosdg.org/~razorx/CLI.pdf
<JeremyM> question, how does one setup vnc4server?
<JeremyM> ok
<JeremyM> nevermind, i have it setup
<JeremyM> now, the moment of truth
<synd> type sudo vnc4server
<HappyFool> JeremyM: try looking in /usr/share/doc/vnc4server/
<xy77> synd sound cards are recognised, unmuted and volume up... I don't get it...
<synd> vnc is pretty cut and dry
<JeremyM> hm, it says the server is running i think..
<JeremyM> but, i cant connect
<JeremyM> is it because I have an ssh session going?
<JeremyM> oh nevermind
<synd> xy77: no idea
<JeremyM> wrong display number
<JeremyM> blah, nevermind..it's still not working
<dr_willis> ssh has nothing to do with all this :P
<JeremyM> i assumed.
<flyingpenguin_> ubuntu uses Gnome right?
<synd> flyingpenguin_: yes
<synd> by default
<JeremyM> however, one can tunnel vnc through ssh, so I didn't know
<flyingpenguin_> ty
<xy77> flyingpenguin_ you can use kde or xfce if you like, but gnome's default.
<ben2000xx> hi, i want my mouse button mapping script to start automaticaly when i start a x session. where do i have to put the script or command?
<xy77> JeremyM if you have a firewall installed, it may be an issue.
<synd> JeremyM: you have to have ports 5900 open
<JeremyM> it's on my local network
<JeremyM> no firewalls
<HappyFool> ben2000xx: you can try ~/.gnomerc
<ben2000xx> HappyFool, thnx
<JeremyM> i guess I need a vnc.conf file
<JeremyM> how do you make one of those puppies?
<Seveas> JeremyM, system->preference->remote desktop
<Seveas> there you can enable the vnc server
<xy77> JeremyM my vnc.conf is empty
<JeremyM> what are you talking about, Seveas?
<dman> hi! anyone experiencing problems with the marillat repos??
<armagon> hi
<Seveas> dman, yes
<xy77> JeremyM you will have to use the commandline commands.
<Seveas> they are giving md5sum errors
<armagon> i've got some q's for new install
<JeremyM> xy77, how do you have it setup?
<dman> yes!
<ben2000xx> HappyFool, thnx man, that did the trick ;)
<zyth> morning all
<HappyFool> ben2000xx: cool
<xy77> Seveas: JeremyM is on ssh, there's no system menu.
<Seveas> mm
<JeremyM> did you just do apt-get install vnc4server
<JeremyM> and that's it
<Rockett17> yeah I noticed the md5sum errors also
<dman> Seveas: what seems to be the problem?
<xy77> JeremyM did you try vncserver
<JeremyM> and then ran vnc4server in /usr/bin
<Seveas> JeremyM, if you are going to do remote X connections, you should look at freenx
<JeremyM> vncserver is not in this variant
<JeremyM> it's vnc4server
<armagon> can i install ubuntu on a partition leaving /home intact?
<Seveas> it's much faster than vnc
<JeremyM> seveas...is it?
<zyth> I have here a box with no monitor plugged into it.  Does anyone know how I can do a headless Ubuntu install on it w/o hooking up a monitor, keyboard, or mouse? ;)
<Seveas> armagon, only if /home is on a separate partition
<Seveas> JeremyM, definitely
<JeremyM> I'd rather get vnc going first, rather than install that without it
<JeremyM> it's headless
<armagon> darn, / and /home are on the same partition here
<JeremyM> and, is there a mac os x client?
<Raptoid> i find video cd creator ..
<Raptoid> help me..
<Raptoid> ?
<ciocanel> anyone here uses msn4lin?
<dman> Seveas, Rockett17: im getting Failed to fetch ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/stable/main/binary-i38 6/Packages.gz  MD5Sum mismatch Failed to fetch ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/testing/main/binary-i3 86/Packages.gz  MD5Sum mismatch
<Raptoid> i find video cd creator .. appz..
<Raptoid> ?
<armagon> Seveas, so what is the best alternative?
<Seveas> dman, just wait for it to be solved
<xy77> JeremyM try apt-get install vncserver
<Raptoid> i find video cd creator .. appz..
<zyth> Raptoid, I think K3b does that
<JeremyM> haha, i probably should have
<dman> Seveas, Rockett17: since about 2 weeks?
<Seveas> armagon, backup home and restore it later
<zyth> and quit repeating
<Seveas> dman, then mail Christian...
<Raptoid> k3b sux..
<JeremyM> but, what about the current running vnc stuff
<Raptoid> i find video cd creator .. appz..
<zyth> oi vey
<dman> Seveas: so its known and they are working on it?
<Rockett17> dman> Yep, that has been happening for quite a while now. I just removed it from my repos
<Seveas> JeremyM, if the box has no X stuff installed, you cannot run vnc too...
<armagon> Seveas, ok thnx bye
<xy77> JeremyM ps ax | grep -i vnc
<HappyFool> Raptoid: try using synaptic's search feature
<dman> Rockett17: me as well.
<HappyFool> Raptoid: i see something called 'vcdimager' and 'vctools' which may be of interest
<JeremyM> what's that, xy?
<xy77>  JeremyM you can check if there's a vncserver running
<JeremyM> yeah, there is
<JeremyM> it's Xvnc
<JeremyM> can i just top it
<JeremyM> and kill it?
<Raptoid> x appz
<xy77> JeremyM then you should be able to connect to it.
<Raptoid> consol sux
<JeremyM> but you can't xy
<JeremyM> it
<JeremyM> it
<JeremyM> sorry
<xy77> on your local pc, try vncviewer ip:1
<JeremyM> it's not letting me
<JeremyM> i tried
<JeremyM> not working
<JeremyM> connection refused
<xy77> JeremyM did you enter a password?
<lars_> is it possible to copy the ubuntu istall CD onto the hard drive and install packages from there?
<JeremyM> yes, i tried it
<JeremyM> not working, still
<JeremyM> and i tried :0 and :1
<JeremyM> no go.
<xy77> JeremyM tried root pwd? you should check whether port 5900 is open
<JeremyM> how do you do that?
<JeremyM> and yes, i tried root password..it's the same as my vnc pass
<concept10> what is the dpkg option for querying an installed pkg?
<HappyFool> concept10: do you want dpkg -l ?
<concept10> HappyFool, does that check to see if a package is installed?
<HappyFool> yeah, though i find the output a bit cryptic
<xy77> JeremyM you have to consider the network configuration, routers, firewalls, etc.
<HappyFool> as far as i know, 'ii' means installed
<JeremyM> it's on my local network
<JeremyM> there are no firewalls
<JeremyM> it's connected to the same exact hub that this machine is connected to
<JeremyM> there are no firewalls between there and here
<JeremyM> ohhh
<JeremyM> my bad
<JeremyM> haha
<JeremyM> it works now
<JeremyM> i'm a retard
<JeremyM> anyways
<Rockett17> 0_o
<JeremyM> why is the screen just gray
<JeremyM> no menus or anything
<JeremyM> there was a terminal, but nothing else
<HappyFool> try running 'gnome-session' in the terminal
<JeremyM> i closed the terminal
<JeremyM> haha
<JeremyM> oops, nevermind
<ciocanel> where are the qt libs in ubuntu?
<HappyFool> /usr/lib, at a guess -- assuming you've installed them
<JeremyM> wooohooo
<JeremyM> thank's guys
<JeremyM> however, it's saying that there is already an x sever running on :0
<JeremyM> how do i just get to that
<concept10> Anyone know what "linux-headers" are in /usr/src?
<ciocanel> HappyFool, yes, I've installed them, but I have only /usr/lib/qt3/plugins stuff... no library
<xy77> JeremyM what was the problem?
<JeremyM> wrong IP
<JeremyM> :-D
<JeremyM> i recently changed from 192.168.1.xxx
<JeremyM> to 192.168.2.xxx
<JeremyM> haha
<JeremyM> what does
<JeremyM> failed request with status:000 mean
<JeremyM> 0000*
<JDigital> updating to hoary...
<JDigital> if I don't return, the install failed
<JeremyM> is samba installed on a default install?
<HappyFool> concept10: not clear what your question is about... what are you trying to do?
<isai> hello
<JeremyM> hm,nevermind
<JeremyM> why isn't my cdrom ejecting
<xy77> JeremyM apt-cache search samba
<xy77> JeremyM and then apt-get install <any-samba-packages>
<JeremyM> why isn't my cdrom opening
<JeremyM> its got power
<VincentMX> how do you set the apt resources in warty?
<JeremyM> worked last night
<xy77> JeremyM cdrom mounted?
<HappyFool> i think samba might well be installed
<xy77> well, I have to leave, see you later maybe.
<concept10> HappyFool, im about to compile a kernel, I was curious what linux-headers are
<HappyFool> VincentMX: in Synaptic, look at Settings -> Repositories
<HappyFool> concept10: there's a linux-headers package which is needed for compiling kernel modules corresponding to a particular ubuntu kernel image
<HappyFool> concept10: it include C header files (.h files) and kernel config information
<isai> I installed ubuntu in english, but now want it in spanish (the text not the keyboard). Do I have to re-install and choose spanish?
<x_or> Can anyone help me set up a reverse SSH tunnel for HTTPS?  I'm trying this from a machine inside a firewall to my home machine without much luck:   ssh -R 9876:localhost:443 user@host.com
<martin_> (ich noob) wie kann ich auf die anderen partitionen zugreiffen? (bitte keine haue!!! :-) )
<HappyFool> JeremyM: try unmounting the cdrom: 'sudo umount /media/cdrom0'
<DanielC> Hello, is it safe to upgrade from Warty to Hoary? I'm concerned about moving to X.org and having X not work.
<talamod> I'm on Ubuntu and I have the nvidia drivers installed now: would adding Driver "nvidia" in xorg.conf be sufficient + a GDM restart?
<HappyFool> martin_: please try #ubuntu-de for deutsch :)
<martin_> #ubuntu-de
<isai> is there a #ubuntu-es ?
<VincentMX> try
<DanielC> isai: si :)
<VincentMX> espaniol?
<HappyFool> martin_: try '/join #ubuntu-de'
<VincentMX> or italiano
<VincentMX> ?
<DanielC> VincentMX: Espanol.
<isai> yup its there, just not very many people. :(
<HappyFool> DanielC: i think it's pretty safe. i guess you could do some googling for your particular hardware
<VincentMX> ok
<martin_> i made it. thanks! bye!
<VincentMX> bye
<HappyFool> isai: sorry, i can't see how to do localization
<HappyFool> isai: i'm sure it shouldn't be that hard
<DanielC> HappyFool: Ok. I don't have any unusual hardware. I'm google around though.
<ben2000xx> what do i need to install to be able to compile a new nvidia grapics driver?
<HappyFool> isai: ah-ha! i think the packages in question are language-pack-es, language-pack-es-base and language-support-es, though i'm not sure which is which
<HappyFool> ben2000xx: build-essential and linux-headers-386 ( or -686, -k7, depending on your kernel)
<HappyFool> ben2000xx: does the ubuntu provided package not work ?
<isai> HappyFool: okay I have those installed now. How do I activate them?
<HappyFool> isai: not sure.... i'm looking at the config now
<karamazof> hi
<karamazof> I have mounted my ntfs partition using /etc/fstab, but only root can get acces, $
<karamazof> and once it is mounted, I can't change permissions on it.
<HappyFool> karamazof: i think you just need a 'umask=000' (or maybe 'umask=222' or something) in the fourth field (i.e., <options>)
<Triffid_Hunter> yeah that's normal karamazof.. here's one of the lines from my fstab for an ntfs partition.. /dev/hdb1               /winmnt/d               ntfs            ro,noatime,umask=0007,gid=winmounters   0 0
<Triffid_Hunter> it allows users in the 'winmounters' group to access the mount
<karamazof> ok I'll try some of these propositions
<HappyFool> isai: i can't tell how to make a different language active... i'm going to install the afrikaans pack to see if can do it
<infralite> is it just me, or is my ubuntu setup cd booting live?
<Bisclaveret> hrm. how do i erase my cd-rw?
<Bisclaveret> furthermore, i know it has stuff on it, but i can't see what is on it and when i place it in, it tells me it's a blank cd-rw on the desktop
<alxwind> guys, how can i install programm from .sh archive? double click doesn't work in my case
<zyth> aleksi, open terminal, sh blah.sh
<karamazof> still no acces
<karamazof> /dev/hda1       /media/winXP    ntfs    ro,noatime,umask=0007,gid=1000  0 0
<kafeine> mm
<kafeine> guys
<kafeine> anyone with a working install of ut2003 here?
<alxwind> oh, thank you
<zyth> alxwind, np.
<zwart> hello all
<rrittenhouse> I imaged an ubuntu box and now when it starts up it just says GRUB and it freezes up.. what is the cause of this?
<rrittenhouse> I was thinking that GRUB didnt copy over correctly when we imaged it with ghost...?
<rrittenhouse> and imagecast...
<zwart> sounds like grub is there but not the conf files
<rrittenhouse> is there any way to fix that that you know of?
<zwart> is your /boot on a seperate partition that got destroyed or something?
<rrittenhouse> theres only a / and a swap
<zwart> does the file /boot/menu.lst exist?
<zwart> /boot/grub/menu.lst rather
<cyphase> hey everyone
<rrittenhouse> i really cant tell
<zwart> that is where grub looks for your info
<zwart> type "less /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<rrittenhouse> it gets stuck at the grub prompt :-(
<rrittenhouse> and freezes
<zwart> well you will need a live cd or something so you can mount your drives and fix the problem, if you dont want to reinstall
<rrittenhouse> hmm yea... ok well ill boot off of a live cd and whatnot and come back in here.. probably next week.. thanks a lot.
<JeremyM> thanks for all the help, guys
<JeremyM> im out of here
<JeremyM> adios
<rrittenhouse> yea thanks :)
<sparkling> hi all
<zwart> im having some problems mounting my ntfs drive
<sparkling> is there someone that have tried to install new ati drivers with flavio stanchina howto?
<zwart> well the permissions actually, i "chmod 0666 /media/win1" then "mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /media/win1" and it mounts, but i cant access it through the filebrowser
<HappyFool> zwart: you need -o umask=000
<raz> Anybody got Timidity working w/ Emacs interface?
<zwart> when i mount you mean/?
<HappyFool> zwart: yeah
<HappyFool> add that after the '-t ntfs'
<hugos> Hi. I am trying to install locales but I cant. I get the error saying "The following packages have unmet dependencies: locales: Depends: glibc-2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13
<zwart> thanks
<hugos> what should I do?
<klaym> what's the easiest way to setup a bluetooth connection between my computer (usb dongle) and Nokia 6600? which programs should I apt-get?
<HappyFool> hugos: what local packae is that?
<hugos> HappyFool, I just did apt-get install locales
<HappyFool> klaym: at a guess, gnome-bluetooth  -- haven't got round to trying it myself
<klaym> ok thx
<HappyFool> hugos: hm
<isai> hi all, I got the spanish language on my desktop.
<thechitowncubs> What is the command to reconfigure Xorg?
<HappyFool> isai: great. how'd you get it right?
<HappyFool> thechitowncubs: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<HappyFool> hugos: i have locales installed, and libc6
<hugos> HappyFool, I also have libc6 installed
<isai> dpkg-reconfigure locales, only selected spanish languages (not english), and then set default to es_MX. Then set GDM to spanish Mexico on relogin.
<HappyFool> isai: cool
<hugos> HappyFool, and thing the package I need is on the libc6 package.. because I checked the files inside libc6 package.. and glibc-2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 was there
<gnuyen> hi guys, how do you tell if a usb drive is connected via usb2.0 or usb 1.0
<gnuyen> and how do you get gnome-volume-manager to start on load
<allyn> gnuyen do you use gnome as desktop?
<gnuyen> allyn, yes
<firasR> gnuyen:  try checking /var/log/messages
<allyn> ok then  go to system menu -prefresnces-sessions then startup programs for gnome volume manafger
<gnuyen> firasR, i dmesged and it showed stuff but nothing about what it was connected at
<HappyFool> hugos: how do you mean 'glibc-2.3.2...' was there ?
<HappyFool> hugos: oh, i see that libc6 *provides* glibc-2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13
<firasR> gnuyen:  it's best to do a tail -f /var/log/messages then plug the drive in
<gnuyen> firasR, I see the stuff about the drive being connected
<gnuyen> firasR, I just don't see anything about what speed it connected at
<isai> thanks everyone, now I have to get back to work... :P
<hugos> HappyFool, apt-cache showpkg libc6|grep glibc-2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13   and it returned the name of the file! Dont know what to do! DO you have any idea?
<HappyFool> hugos: are you running breezy or do you have any non-ubuntu repositories in your sources.list ?
<hugos> HappyFool, hoary here! And no, I have no other repositories. Just the original ones.. but pt.archive.... because I am in Portugal
<HappyFool> hugos: i hope the mirror doesn't matter
<HappyFool> hugos: hm
<firasR> gnuyen:  strange, in dmesg i get the following when i plugin my flash drive: drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver
<firasR> gnuyen:  in messages i get kernel: usb 5-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address
<HappyFool> hugos: what's the output of     dpkg -p libc6|grep '^Version'   ?
<firasR> gnuyen:  so u should get some indication of whether it's a v2.0 or high speed USB device
<hugos> HappyFool,  Version: 2.3.2.ds1-22 <--:|
<HappyFool> hugos: erk
<justdave> isn't partman supposed to be able to resize partitions?
<HappyFool> hugos: i'm no guru, but that looks like a debian package
<hugos> HappyFool,  :|
<hugos> :S
<isai> bye
<|Lupin|> Hi again, folks.
<hugos> HappyFool, I will try to remove libc6 and install it again
<firasR> hi |Lupin|
<justdave> trying to install on a Powerbook, and I don't see any option for resizing the existing partitions.  Thought I'd remembered seeing a way to do that in the past.
<r3d0xXuS> hi i need help: how can i my nvidia agp rate from 4x to 8x forcing?
<r3d0xXuS> hi Seveas :D
<justdave> (This is Hoary that I'm trying to install)
<|Lupin|> I'd like to report some typos found on www.ubuntulinux.org. Is someone responsible for this site connected, please ?
<HappyFool> hugos: eek
<HappyFool> hugos: how will your system run without libc?
<r3d0xXuS>  hi i need help: how can i my nvidia agp rate from 4x to 8x forcing?
<firasR> r3d0xXuS:  try adding this line
<firasR> r3d0xXuS:  Option          "AGPMode" "4"
<hugos> HappyFool, dont know :D so what now?! what should I do..
<r3d0xXuS> ok ill try
<firasR> r3d0xXuS:  to ur xorg.conf under the section device for ur display adapter
<HappyFool> justdave: i may be wrong, but i don't think the ubuntu installer has a partition resizing option -- it's probably too risky
<wizzard> hi there, it is possible to change the resolution while running XWindows with ATI fglrx driver?
<|Lupin|> (I a responsible for www.ubuntulinux.org, please /query me since I'm blind and can't follow the chan... too active)
<r3d0xXuS> ok
<r3d0xXuS> ill try
<r3d0xXuS> need xserver restart this?
<thechitowncubs> I installed Ubuntu on my sisters friends computer using my monitor but when she hooked it up using her monitor and now her xserver is messed up
<HappyFool> hugos: i don't know, sorry
<r3d0xXuS> after xconf
<r3d0xXuS> xorg.conf
<hugos> hugos, thanks anyway ;)
<thechitowncubs> Is there anything I could reconfigure?
<justdave> HappyFool: actually, I just found it, poking around, but it only offers it on the Mac driver partition.  It's not offered as a choice on the hfs+ partition.
<r3d0xXuS> firasR
<justdave> so probably they decided it was risky on hfs+ or something
<r3d0xXuS> firasR: after this must i restart xserver ?
<zwart> thechi: you need to reconfigure x
<thechitowncubs> because the dpkp-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<firasR> r3d0xXuS:  yeah, just do a ctrl+alt+backspace
<Bisclaveret> hrmp
<Bisclaveret> doing that thing last night didn't help with the sound issue i'm having
<thechitowncubs> zwart: is there an automatic reconfigure I can do that the install does?
<thechitowncubs> because I don't know if my sister is capable
<alxwind> does anyone have experience with installing cracked Windows games with cedega?
<zwart> i had the same prob. before, before the switch to xorg and i used xf86config and that worked
<zwart> but xf86config dosnt seem to exist in xorg so i dunno
<alxwind> i have a regfile that i usually import into windows registry in order to lunch the game, but i can't do it with cedega?
<alxwind> any ideas?
<gnuyen> mine doesn't say v2.0
<gnuyen> it does say high speed device
<gnuyen> but that could be 1.1 right?
<HyperZid> where can I download the ubuntu iso?
<|Lupin|> Please, how to obtain information about the different versions of a given package which come with different Ubuntu distributions ?
<lars_> www.ubuntu.com
<r3d0xXuS> firasR
<r3d0xXuS> firasR: still agp 4x oO
<alxwind> does anyone have experience with installing cracked Windows games with cedega?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> what's a good file browser in kde ?
<Riddell> Pop_pa_FrEaK: konqueror
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> how do I enable it for root ?
<HyperZid> anyone can recommend which release I should use... in diffrent situasions?
<manuel_> konqueror very fast
<firasR> r3d0xXuS:  u sure it's enabled in the bios ?
<alxwind> does anyone have experience with installing cracked Windows games under  Linux with cedega?
<Riddell> Pop_pa_FrEaK: you can edit files as root with the right click menu
<thechitowncubs> The error they are getting is: Fatal server error: No screens found
<r3d0xXuS> firasR: its 8x enabled yes
<HappyFool> HyperZid: use the current release, hoary
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> ok thanx Riddell
<HyperZid> HappyFool, thanks.. then i'll try out ubuntu in a while:)
<alxwind> i can't believe that all of you play only frozen bubbles
<r3d0xXuS> what to do now @ firasR
<thechitowncubs> How can I find out what slot my PCI card
<HappyFool> alxwind: no, also nethack
<thechitowncubs> AGP video card is on
<alxwind> lol
<alxwind> what about installing windows games with cedega?
<HappyFool> thechitowncubs: maybe with lspci, but i'm not sure
<alxwind> any advices?
<HappyFool> sorry, i've never tried it. i boot windows when i play windows game ;)
<JDigital> Hey, Ubuntu hasn't crashed
<Gandalfar> How come:   Failed to fetch http://si.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg/xlibmesa-glu-dev_6.8.2-10_i386.deb  404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] 
<firasR> r3d0xXuS:  not sure what else to try
<JDigital> and I'm still using the same nvidia drivers
<JDigital> how come
<alxwind> ok HappyFool 10x, i will keep looking
<HappyFool> Gandalfar: probably just a temporary glitch, try again
<alxwind>  does anyone have experience with installing cracked Windows games under  Linux with cedega?
<r3d0xXuS> firasR: my problem is: if i play et or q3 or any games it will not constant my fps also like not 100 fps constant it like 100 fps for 1 sec then cooldown in 50 fps for 2 sec then again 100 fps and so going on
<|Lupin|> Is there a comprehensive list of names associate with Ubuntu distros, pls ?
<alxwind> i have a regfile that i usually import into windows registry in order to lunch the game, but i can't do it with cedega
<alxwind> any ideas?
<Gandalfar> HappyFool: funny :) Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg/xlibmesa-glu-dev_6.8.2-10_i386.deb  404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] 
<HappyFool> Gandalfar: there appears to be an error on the repository
<Gandalfar> HappyFool: who can I bug?
<_raw> If there exists a linuxrc script in initrd will it execute everytime the kernel boots??
<HappyFool> Gandalfar: not me ;) sorry, i'm not sure who's reponsible. also, it's past working hours in the uk, where i think the archive is hosted
<r3d0xXuS> firasR ?!
<taomaster> how do u install from live cd?
<HappyFool> taomaster: i don't think you can. you need the install cd
<taomaster> i'm trying gnoppix
<r3d0xXuS> knoppix oO
<taomaster> no gnoppix
<r3d0xXuS> i dunno this lol
<taomaster> ok
<Echylo> g is too far from the k to be a typo :P
<r3d0xXuS> k hrhr
<taomaster> hehe
<HappyFool> taomaster: this is #ubuntu -- try maybe #knoppix or #gnoppix ?
<JDigital> hum.
<r3d0xXuS> ...
<JDigital> Well, I updated to Hoary. Why are my trashcan icon and "desktop" icon on the bottom bar not working?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> hmmm can't seem to be able to edit the sources.list
<taomaster> www.gnoppix.org/
<taomaster> gnoppix is based on ubuntu
<VRH> how i can insert a new predefined document in create new document when i do right click inthe desktop?
<thotypous> the old gnoppix isn't
<thechitowncubs> My sister's friends computer is borked because x can't start, do you guys have any tips for fixing it? I went through reconfiguring it like 10 times with her but it still doesn't start
<taomaster> this is a new distro
<zukalk> thechitowncubs, what exactly happens when you start up?
<taomaster> well thx anyway- : )
<taomaster> i'll figure it out
<VRH> how i can insert a new predefined document in create new document when i do right click inthe desktop?
<Stephen> hey
<jazzka> hi everybody!
<Stephen> anyone mind giving me a hand with postfix?
<JDigital> Hey guys
<thechitowncubs> zukalk: it fails to startx
<JDigital> my lunix hasn't crashed yet
<JDigital> will it?
<zukalk> thechitowncubs, just like that? i don't know much about x, so i can't really help you
<thechitowncubs> i can't tell you because the computer is not in my hands, its in my sisters
<jazzka> I've burned a dvd-rw, and now, I want to erase it. I do that with: "cdrecord dev=/dev/cdrom blank=all" but I get:  This drive or media does not support the 'BLANK media' command
<jazzka> cdrecord: Cannot blank disk, aborting.
<thechitowncubs> and i was trying to troubleshoot over the phone
<jazzka> any idea?
<|Lupin|> jazzka: Excuse such a silly question, but Are you sure zour CD is indeed rewritable ?
<zukalk> thechitowncubs, i'd say you should come back in a couple of hours, when more people can help. i'm a newbie myself
<thechitowncubs> Alright...
<zukalk> meanwhile, ask more questions to your sis
<thechitowncubs> i'll try again in a bit
<jazzka> |Lupin|, yes, I'm sure
<tolstoy> X broken on latest breezy for other folks too?
<zukalk> thechitowncubs, get as many details as you can
<|Lupin|> jazzka: look for a verbosity flag like -v in the man page for cdrecord and use it, it may help.
<metzen> whats the name of a good os x dock clone for linux?
<Gandalfar> metzen: superkaramba
<HappyFool> Stephen: what do you want to know?
<metzen> Gandalfar: thanks
<Stephen> I can't use it, /etc/init.d/postfix start says it starts successfully but when I try to do anything I get
<Stephen>  *stfix/postfix-script: fatal: the Postfix mail system is not running    [fail] 
<tolstoy> /etc/init.d/gdm restart # does nothing!
<zukalk> tolstoy, well stop and start it :P
<terry> i get: Child terminated with 1 status when ever i try to run update manager and login as root
<tolstoy> zukalk: :)
<lamont__> Stephen: /var/log/mail.log will have more information on why it's dying
<Stephen> OK thanks
<Stephen> Jun 16 20:43:27 localhost postfix/master[8095] : fatal: /etc/postfix/master.cf: line 84: bad hostname or network address: ::1
<Stephen> thats cause I've disabled IPv6 right?
<Stephen> thats it! thanks lamont__
<sinope> anyone know what the deal is with manpages under ubuntu?
<lars_> sinope - they exist. ?
<Stephen> what do you mean?
<sinope> they are sort of screwed up
<sinope> hyphens and symbols and such
<sinope>                  are arguments after the string, they are assigned to the positional  parame?
<sinope>                  ters, starting with $0.
<Zindar> sinope: do you have the wrong charset or something?
<sinope> that's from the bash manpage.
<sinope> i suppose it's possible.... how/where would i change that
<Seveas> sinope, make sure you have a UTF8 locale
<Seveas> sinope, dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Stephen> hmmm
<sinope> locale
<sinope> LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<Seveas> make sure you set a UTF8 locale as default
<chombee> sinope - man bash looks fine to me
<Zindar> and make sure you don't have LESS_CHARSET set (if I remember that right)
<Stephen> email sent to stephen@localhost.localdomain via PHP are delivered to www-data@localhost.localdomain
<Stephen> any idea why?
<sinope> Zindar: i don't
<sinope> Zindar: nor anything with less or char
<chombee> Stephen - have you configured sendmail or anything yourself?
<Zindar> well.. do the dpkg-reconfigure and try again
<Zindar> looks good here
<lamont__> Stephen: and yes, just comment that line out in /etc/postfix/master.cf
<sinope> Zindar: okay
<Stephen> i ran dpkg-reconfigure postfix
<Stephen> ah thanks, will take a look
<sinope> Zindar: okay, i'm setting en_US.UTF-8 to default locale
<sinope> cripes, not fixed.
<metzen> does superkaramba work correctly in gnome? im getting these big black boxes in areas that seem like they should be transpearant
<Seveas> sinope, what heppens if you try this command:
<Seveas> LANG=en_US.UTF8 LC_ALL=en_US.UTF8 man bash
<sinope> Seveas: still doesn't work.
<sinope> hmm, could it be my rxvt?
* sinope tries the console
<Seveas> maybe rxvt doesn't support unicode
<sinope> nope, console doesn't work either
<sinope> ah HA! but xterm does.
<Seveas> :)
<sinope> :P
<sinope> so it's an rxvt setting
<sinope> thanks dudes
<sinope> ...and possibly dudettes
<Seveas> good luck finding the setting
<darkmark> \exit
<HappyFool> that's /part to you
<JDigital> I think hoary has sneakily changed my fonts on me
<JDigital> I don't remember Bitstream Vera Sans being this narrow
<chombee> Is there any way to find out the username without being able to login?
<Gandalfar> chombee: no
<alxwind> does anyone have experience with installing cracked Windows games under  Linux with cedega?
<alxwind> i have a regfile that i usually import into windows registry in order to lunch the game, but i can't do it with cedega?
<chombee> Gandaldar - and I suppose I can't login as root, or activate the root account either?
<alxwind> any ideas?
<dreaddydave> wrong forum
<Gandalfar> chombee: root is disabled by default
<HappyFool> chombee: you can boot in rescue mode
<JDigital> does warty change the fonts or what
<JDigital> er
<JDigital> hoary
<Zindar> alxwind: ubuntu is not about pirate software.. try someplace else.....
<eruin> alxwind, buy the game
<JDigital> I'd ask on the forums but I've asked three questions there this year and got no successful response
<alxwind> lol
<JDigital> which game is it, out of interest
<alxwind> never
<chombee> HappyFool - how? Will this enable me to get the login name?
<eruin> damnit, dbus keeps CRASHING
<alxwind> that'smy credo
<HappyFool> chombee: well, you can take a look at /etc/passwd (or just /home), so yes
<chombee> HappyFool - great, thanks
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> alxwind, how old are you ?
<HappyFool> chombee: it'll also let you reset that user's password
<alxwind> anyway, the question was not about pirate software, but importing regfile in cedega?
<chombee> HappyFool - how to access this mode?
<alxwind> does it make any difference for you? ;)
<eruin> it was a question about pirate software :P
<eruin> we don't condone it
<alxwind> no, it wasn't
<HappyFool> chombee: reboot, press 'ESC' when prompted (very early in the boot process)
<Gandalfar> alxwind: use #cedega, it's commercial sw anyway, use their tech support
<eruin> "installing cracked windows games" ?
<eruin> :P
<JDigital> the question was about "cracked" software, that makes it sound like piracy
<HappyFool> chombee: you should get a boot menu. select 'rescue mode'
<nJess> heh
<chombee> HappyFool - recovery mode, thanks
<nJess> im running some weird hybrid of KDE and gnome
<JDigital> man, either I'm paranoid or someone's changed all the fonts
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> alxwind, you won't get an answer for that type of question in an open source community
<HappyFool> chombee: err, or that ;)
<alxwind> in my case that was nocd patch but not stealing smth, see the difference?
<chombee> JDigital - did you just upgrade or something?
<nJess> half my icons are gnome icons, the other half are KDE icond
<nJess> icons*
<eruin> anyone else experiencing stuff like this in hoary? : http://pastebin.com/300569
<nJess> its weird
<terry> found it...visudo - add user
<JDigital> yes
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> cedega doesn't take imports of windows based regfiles
<zwart> i can't find azureus in the repositories, am i blind? or is it just not there anymnore...
<JDigital> warty -> hoaryt
<JDigital> *hoary
<JDigital> I've been putting it off
<eruin> alxwind, if you have lost your cd, mail the company and get a new one
<eruin> most distributors do that free of charge
<chombee> JDigital - it could be that your font anti-aliasing etc settings have changed during the upgrade
<eruin> that is, if you have a valid key
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> all you need is your legal serial #
<JDigital> Nah, I tried fiddling with those, the xchat font looks different
<JDigital> maybe it changed the font to the default one when it upgraded
<zwart> is there any multiple-torrent clients for ubuntu like azureus? i hate having to have a seperate window for each file
<chombee> JDigital - I don't think that's normal. Did you have XChat set to a non-default font?
<JDigital> It might have, I can't remember.
<nalioth> zwart: check sourceforge.net
<chombee> zwart - you ca apt-get azureus
<JDigital> firefox's fonts look different too
<JDigital> although that might just be because of the version
<JDigital> I dunno.
<dgtl> anyone know where to change the background color that appears when you're logging in?
<nalioth_wrkn> zwart: there are dozens of torrent clients there
<metzen> is it possible to hide the handle grips on the side of a panel, when the panel is put into "non expanded" mode
<metzen> i would like to have a transparent background on the panel, without the side grips which are white-grey and opaque from my gtk theme
<chombee> zwart - google for the Ubuntu Hoaru 5.04 Starter guide, azureus is in there
<zwart> "E: Couldn't find package azureus"
<metzen> im refering to the gnome desktop panels
<zwart> i have universe multiverse and marillat added, but the only torrent clients that show up are the standard one, bit tornado, and a couple for kde
<Majlo> zwart, You must add backport repository
<ced__> I have a question...I installed the hoary livecd for am64 (md5 hashes are the same)...everything loads up fine but I can't access the internet correctly
<chombee> zwart - azureus is probably in a non-default package repository, instructions are in the Starters Guide
<zwart> ahh
<zwart> ok thanks
<ced__> DHCP assigns ip addresses correctly and whatnot
<Majlo> zwart, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<ced__> I can connect to an irc server, but the only website that works for me is google.com for some reason
<synd> zwart: ubuntuguide.org tells you how to get azureus
<chombee> Okay - can anyone help me with a wireless configuration? I suspect I may need to dl and compile a driver (which means I'm screwed) but lets find out for sure...
<DanielC> Hello, where could I go to better understand the meaning of the word "Ubuntu" ?
<chombee> iwconfig detects the card as wlan0
<synd> chombee: what brand/model is it
<chombee> but it evidently is not configured as I can't ping google
<chombee> synd - D-Link DWL-650+
<synd> ah, i have a dlink dwl
<abarbaccia> hey, anybody here use lirc?  i'm having trouble starting the daemon at bootup because i deleted its startup script
<chombee> synd - was it supported or did you need a driver?
<jhave> Hi
<jhave> how do i enable framebuffer ?
<JDigital> DanielC: "Ubuntu" is an ancient African word, meaning "humanity to others". The Ubuntu Linux distribution brings the spirit of Ubuntu to the software world.
<zukalk> daniel, a good startpoint: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<StellarPrince> whats the big deal with ubuntu?
<eruin> DanielC, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<synd> chombee: i had to use the driver + ndiswrapper
<StellarPrince> i didnt see nothing special
<StellarPrince> synd what kernel do u have?
<chombee> synd - bad news for me
<eruin> too bad StellarPrince
<DanielC> zukalk, eruin: Thanks. :-)
<synd> StellarPrince: what?
<StellarPrince> eruin i have slckware
<StellarPrince> and has more things
<synd> StellarPrince: then stick with slackware
<StellarPrince> than ubuntu
<StellarPrince> so i dont understand
<tiglionabbit> I put in my exact printer model and it fails the test page
<tiglionabbit> what should I do?
<eruin> StellarPrince, good for you
<StellarPrince> no...
<StellarPrince> that's not the point
<StellarPrince> i just wanna
<synd> StellarPrince: distrowatch.com
<StellarPrince> know
<StellarPrince> why ubuntu is so powerful
<tiglionabbit> =[
<synd> StellarPrince: ease of use
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: what model?
<synd> is what it boils down to
<Hablandocontigo> I _need_ to encode a wav file to 64kbps wma and rm files, how can I do that?
<eruin> StellarPrince, because it's desktop-oriented and aims for everything to 'just work'
<eruin> like a desktop distro should
<tiglionabbit> HP Deskjet 920c.  It worked perfectly with hoary unstable array 4
<Razor-X> StellarPrince: packing quite a few useful things in a CD, easy to configure, great package manager, etc.
<StellarPrince> ohh i'm seeing
<synd> chombee: not really
<Razor-X> it's Debian, and it does everything that Debian did wrong, right
<synd> chombee: its really easy
<StellarPrince> so i agree it's very useful
* krebs will wait for a quiet moment for asking.... in demi time krebs will look at the faq, support and many more
<synd> so whats your problem, StellarPrince ?
<StellarPrince> synd i cant install ndiswrapper under kernel 2.6.11
<StellarPrince> .X
<rancorus> hey, i have problems using my hp printer on linux.
<synd> StellarPrince: you are chombee ?
<chombee> synd - I cannot get ndiswrapper onto the laptop, and I can't get the compilers or kernel source either
<StellarPrince> chombee? (just a sec for i check in the dicionary :x)
<chombee> synd - no he isn't
<StellarPrince> ahh
<StellarPrince> :X
<zukalk> lol
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: it should be natively included in CUPS 1.1x and above
<synd> chombee: are you using hoary?
<chombee> synd - yes
<StellarPrince> synd i'm not chombee lol
<synd> StellarPrince: thanks
<synd> chombee: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<Guimauve2> I have a question about apache2 : in which config file can I define the default web pages directory (DocumentRoot directive)?
<chombee> synd - because the wireless card is not configured I can't apt-get anything, and I have only a server install running. Nice, no?
<krebs> mm someone knows about why my totem didn't sounds but just video, when xmms works perfectly and I downloaded kino kodec pack?
<synd> chombee: can you not hardwire connect it?
<tiglionabbit> =[  darn it things aren't printing right at all
<synd> chombee: thats what i had to do
<chombee> synd - but it seems to have detected the wireless interface, so I wasn going to try to configure it myself
<StellarPrince> synd -> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=321274
<StellarPrince> i'm krayhze
<chombee> synd - hardwire? the ethernet card in this thing is broken
<synd> chombee: i see
<osity> anyone have software raid experience with raid?
<synd> chombee: well if its being detected, ten i dont know what to tell you
<tiglionabbit> the test page comes out as several lines.  Other things put some gibberish on the top line and a few elipses on the page
<osity> raid 1
<synd> then
<chombee> synd - it's detected, but it's like it's not activated
<Razor-X> tiglioabbit: you used CUPS setup, then?
<rancorus> hey, i have problems using my hp printer on linux.
<Guimauve2> I have a question about apache2 : in which config file can I define the default web pages directory (DocumentRoot directive)?
<Razor-X> rancorus: what's the problem?
<synd> chombee: is the ethernet and dial up modem deactivated
<StellarPrince> synd can u help me?
<synd> StellarPrince: no im not familiar with slack
<chombee> synd - I think the ethernet is simply broken, nothing in ifconfig, and I don't think it even has dialup, anyway we couldn't use it if it did
<StellarPrince> humm ok
<rancorus> razor-x, i cannot get it to print something even if it the driver is installed
<StellarPrince> but the problem isnt the slack i think
<Stephen> Guimauve2 - /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<chombee> Anyone know how to use iwconfig?
<krebs> mm someone knows about why my totem didn't sounds but just video, when xmms works perfectly and I downloaded kino kodec pack?
<synd> chombee: no, go into System > Prefs > Networking
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: I used system->admin->printers, and selected New Printer
<chombee> synd - server install only, stuck at command line, sorry!
<synd> chombee: oh jeeze
<tiglionabbit> it's using the hpijs driver
<synd> chombee: no idea
<rancorus> tiglionabbit: It is connected with usb cable, could that be the problem
<chombee> synd - thanks anyway
<synd> no problem
<IcemanV9> krebs: you might want to select a different sound system, i think
<Chetic> How do I get a list of my /dev/hd's? (and possible a list of what type of partition and size they are)
<krebs> tnx
<IcemanV9> Chetic: df -h
<HappyFool> sudo fdisk -l
<Chetic> thanks IcemanV9
<Chetic> oh thanks HappyFool too :p
<chombee> synd - do you think I could build the driver for the card in this laptop then transfer it over to the other and it would work?
<tiglionabbit> rancorus: I know it's usb.  How is that a problem?  It worked with hoary unstable..
<Hablandocontigo> I _need_ to encode a wav file to 64kbps wma and rm files, how can I do that?
<tiglionabbit> something tells me I should just restart and see if it's detected..  bleh, my windows instincts
<synd> chombee: perhaps
<IcemanV9> Chetic: both commands will do trick depending on how much info u want :)
<osity> noone has raid experience?
<rancorus> tiglionabbit: mine works sporadically and i don't know why
<neighborlee> I can't run synaptic from gnome menu ( works in console) as I get this error: unable to copy users xauthorization file ?
<synd> chombee: but thats beyond my level
<chombee> synd - didn't you know how to use ndiswrapper?
<tiglionabbit> alright, I'm gonna restart, brb
<bkinman> qt3's designer looks all see through and messed up on my system , anyone know why?
<JDigital> Yes, the fonts have most 100% definitely changed in upgrading to Hoary.
<r0d> whats a good backup plan for a desktop system? what files should I backup?
<JDigital> anything not easily replaceable
<synd> chombee: yup
<chombee> synd - what does that involve?
<r0d> so then just data, because everything else can be replaced easy. maybe the /etc file then i guess
<synd> chombee: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<JDigital> Oh, smashing! Upgrading to hoary has broken mplayer!
<HappyFool> r0d: you'll probably want to backup /home/r0d/  (or whatever your home dir is)
<JDigital> and broken sound. hmm...
* JDigital upgrades non free things
<hajiki> anyone know how to fix this? No package 'mozilla-plugin' found
<hajiki> configure: error: Unable to find gecko sdk
<hajiki> i already installed mozilla-firefox-dev
<bpfick>  Has anyone dual booted on a Mac?
<jhave> somebody there can help whit framebuffer ?
<HappyFool> hajiki: maybe you need mozilla-dev as well? (just guessing)
<hajiki> i would hope not could that would also install the mozilla suite :(
<hajiki> s/could/because
<ghostless> I'm having trouble playing DivX movies...Is there a tutorial somewhere?
<tiglionabbit> okay.  I restarted and it works perfectly.  This is not supposed to happen.
<tiglionabbit> oh well
<tiglionabbit> it works
<tiglionabbit> ghostless:
<ghostless> ?
<tiglionabbit> !restricted
<tiglionabbit> ...  wha?  where's the bot?
<tiglionabbit> !restricted
<tiglionabbit> okay I'll type it out.
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<tiglionabbit> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<tiglionabbit> oh, there ubotu is
<ghostless> I went there
<ghostless> it didn't help
<Chetic> How do I mount an ntfs partition so regular users can browse through it and use the files? (I don't understand man mount, to be honest)
<jaggi> where's the rc.local type file
<HappyFool> jaggi: try /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<jaggi> I know the rc#.d and init.d dirs..
<jaggi> thanks
<ghostless> tiglionabbit: I went there and it didn't help
<HappyFool> Chetic: you need an option umask=000 (or umask=222) -- so mount -t ntfs -o umask=000 /dev/hdaX /media/windows
<ghostless> tiglionabbit: I installed MPlayer....and I installed a package call libdivx4linux
<chombee> If I plug in a supported external wireless card, should it just work straight away?
<tiglionabbit> urf, I can't answer these questions..
<HappyFool> hrm. what happened to the wiki? it looks all shiny
<ghostless> yea it does
<ghostless> it's now Moin-based
<HappyFool> ghostless: i installed the w32codecs package -- i think that's what lets me watch divx
<tiglionabbit> shiny?  Didn't it always look like that?
<zwart> ghostless: install gstreamer-ffmpeg and use totem
<Chetic> wow HappyFool, now I've learned that for life.. heh, thanks
<HappyFool> ghostless: if it helps, i have version "1:20050412-0.0"  (according to dpkg -p) -- got it from marillat a while back
<JDigital> Hey guys! How do I add the extra repositories? like, the repository that has 'smeg'?
<ghostless> HappyFool: I have that and it didn't do divx
<zwart> i think the wiki looks better now
<HappyFool> Chetic: cool. just learnt about it yesterday
<ghostless> zwart: ok I'll try that
<JDigital> because the way ubuntuguide describes it doesn't match my file
<tiglionabbit> JDigital: you can either check them in synaptic's repositories section, or uncomment them or add them to /etc/apt/sources.list
<djs> What was the wiki engine prior to moin?
<JDigital> which ones do I have to check
<chombee> JDigital - go to the Ubuntu Starters Guide, open the example sources.list it has, delete the entire contents of your sources.list and paste the contents of the example into it, open synaptic and reload package lists
<JDigital> oh, the entire sources.list?
<chombee> JDigital - their example will give you a pretty good set of repositories, voer 16,000 pkg's, though I don't think it's everything. Anyway yes do that. Make a backup copy of sources.list first
<Chetic> the music player that comes with ubuntu (hoary) can't play MP3 files because it's missing a plugin.. what do I do about that?
<tiglionabbit> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<zyth> Chetic, install gstreamer0.8-mad
<zyth> oh hey cool, I didn't know that could be done
<zyth> !nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<zyth> neat :D
<chombee> Chetic - you can install xmms or beep-media-player, or if you install gstreamer0.8-mad that it the plugin the Music player needs
<heimdall> Hi everybody
<Chetic> ah zyth and chombee, thanks
<JDigital> yeah, that gave a bunch of errors when I started synaptic
<chombee> JDigital - you did what I said? Okay now press reload in synaptic
<JDigital> reloading already
<JDigital> though it gave a bunch of "oops, couldn't find a bunch of stuff" errors upon startup
<chombee> JDigital - let me know if reloading succeeds without errors
<JDigital> it does
<chombee> JDigital - I think those errors will happen, until you reload the lists
<JDigital> aha.
<JDigital> good good, it works now.
<heimdall> can I ask a question, I have a little problem with my ubuntu
<heimdall> ?
<chombee> JDigital - okay so it reloads  successfully? Now install whatever you want, you should have just about everything
<JDigital> Now, when I mark "all upgrades", I get an error saying that a ton of stuff isn't authenticated.
<heimdall> I have a laptop, the installation seems to be successful but when I enter my login/pwd, I have a brown screen and a sound which is repeating himself
<chombee> JDigital - this is probably okay
<heimdall> I thnk the problem is maybe my sis630 chipset ?
<Fabian> pfp, are you here?
<Fabian> hi everybody, ever screwed your partition table? :D
<JDigital> hehe
<JDigital> what a great way to start a conversation
<concept10> what do you guys use for email? evolution or thunderbird?
<pfp> Fabian: ye, still here
<Fabian> JDigital, I don't feel like laughing! :D
<Fabian> lol, still?
<chombee> concept10 - evolutoin is much better than thunderbird
<heimdall> is there someone who can help me ? I'm lost..
<pfp> Fabian: umm, make that again
<Fabian> pfp, make what again?
<concept10> chombee, yeah, i feel that way also but evolution has been giving me problems since I switched to ubuntu
<IFRFLYR> Hey, anyone have any ndiswrapper experience? Am I supposed to use the WHOLE linksys driver package, all 7.6MBs of it?
<JDigital> This is baffling, it wants to install firefox. I have firefox.
<chombee> concept10 - what kind of problems?
<pfp> i mean, i slept for some hours, so again, not still :P
<Fabian> ah, now I understand
<Fabian> time for a privat chat?
<neighborlee> synaptic wont work from gnome menu ( it works in console though ) as I get this error: unable to copy users xauthorization file , and wondering if anyone knows what might be wrong ?? ;-)
<pfp> Fabian: yeah
<chombee> JDigital - are you sure it isn't upgrading firefox?
<JDigital> It has three categories: NOT AUTHENTICATED, To be upgraded, and To be installed
<heimdall> is there someone who can help me with my problem on my laptop and my ubuntu ?
<VRH> how i can insert a new predefined document in create new document when i do right click inthe desktop?
<JDigital> To be installed is "firefox", "firefox-gnome-support" and some other stuff
<fabio> hi all
<concept10> chombee, cannot send outgoing mail with gmail
<chombee> VRH - I think it might have something to do with nautilus templates, when you right click on a window bar and get the nautilus menu
<JDigital> what does it mean when a package version number ends in "ubp2"?
<chombee> concept10 - ah, gmail. Gmail is funny to configure. Why not just send email with you local sendmail process instead?
<concept10> chombee, couldnt figure that one out.  I had gmail working with Evolution grabbing mail for three accounts.
<jaggi> bbl
<JDigital> oh, backports.
<JDigital> Do I want backports?
<concept10> chombee, it must be something with gmail because i cant get it working with thunderbird either.  I have to check my settings
<chombee> concept10 - in my evolution mail accounts, for sending mail, I set the Server Type to the Sendmail option. I think it's there by default. Use gmail for receiving mail as you are, but not for sending
<HappyFool> JDigital: that is the ubuntuguide procedure, and is one way to get stuff outside ubuntu's repo. some of the gurus here don't like it, though *shrug*
<chombee> concept10 - if I remember, gmails smtp server is a little funny to configure.
<VRH> chombee, thx, i have resolved. you hace to create a directory in your home that call "Templates" and inside it you have to create a new Document
<msg431> hello
<msg431> I am using ndiswrapper
<msg431> the network config tool doesn't work very well
<msg431> I would like to write a script were would I call it to boot up from
<chombee> VRH - and then that document appears in the Create Document menu? Is it just named by the filename? Neat
<Chetic> is there no package for zsnes?
<chombee> Chetic - I don't think so, but zsnes is easy enought to get working if you just download it
<VRH> chombee, yes
<JDigital> All I know is that I used to be able to play MP3s in xmms, and now that I've upgraded to Hoary, I can't.
<HappyFool> Chetic: zsnes is in multiverse
<microhaxo> Guys i get this error when trying to play AMERICAS ARMY Xlib:  extension "XiG-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD" missing on display ":0.0".
<microhaxo> is there a quick fix?
<VRH> chombee, for example you create a new document called New Document of text.txt
<VRH> and it appears
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> microhaxo, is 2.4 out for linux ?
<microhaxo> np
<microhaxo> no
<microhaxo> 2.3
<microhaxo> i cant get it to work
<microhaxo> lol
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> ahhh ok
<microhaxo> get this error, sounds like a quick fix?
<microhaxo> Xlib:  extension "XiG-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD" missing on display ":0.0".
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> I play it myself
<Chetic> HappyFool, what's the name?
<HappyFool> Chetic: zsnes
<Chetic> chombee, yeah I just didn't feel like setting stuff up for compile
<Chetic> HappyFool, can't be found.. and I've added all those sources
<chombee> Chetic - well, turns out it's there in one of the repositories anyway
<msg431> anyone can you help me
<HappyFool> apt-cache policy zsneszsnes: #=> 500 http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/multiverse Packages
<HappyFool> oops
<chombee> chetic - I can see the zsnes package
<Chetic> chombee, where? :/
<HappyFool> just zsnes, not whatever that said
<Chetic> damn..
<dabi> is there any way i can see my battery status in acer aspire 1410? i dont hace nothing on /proc/acpi/battery
<HappyFool> Chetic: you probably don't have multiverse
<chombee> chetic - Cross Platform (multiverse)
<JDigital> Do I have any choice other than using the backports repositories, if I actually want MP3 support back?
<HappyFool> Chetic: don't confuse multiverse with universe
<HappyFool> JDigital: for MP3 playback, you don't need backports
<HappyFool> JDigital: for video codecs, i'm not sure
<JDigital> What do I need
<JDigital> xmms isn't playing it, and mplayer can't get any sound when playing video
<HappyFool> JDigital: universe / main (standard ubutun repositories) as far as i can tell
<zwart> is there a way i can exlude drives from backing up stuff i delete in the .Trash directories? everytime i try to remove stuff from my mp3 player i have to do it twice
<Chetic> HappyFool, I always have them all available..
<bkinman> What does this mean? Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<tiglionabbit> grr.  Um, I'm trying to print something from firefox but all I get is a bit of garblage and some elipses
<HappyFool> JDigital: you can just remove the 'backports' lines in /etc/apt/sources.list by commenting them out (put a '#' at the beginning of the line)
<HappyFool> JDigital: then install gstreamer0.8-mad
<HappyFool> JDigital: i think there might be another issue with xmms re the sound daemon (esd)
<heimdall> can someone help me ? I have problems with my ubuntu, brown screen typing my login/pwd, I can't do anything
<HappyFool> JDigital: that's not mp3 related, afaik, but a general sound thing
<JDigital> ah
<HappyFool> Chetic: how about putting your /etc/apt/sources.list up here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl ?
<Chetic> yeah HappyFool I'll do that..
<JDigital> HappyFool: I have gstreamer0.8-mad
<HappyFool> JDigital: ok, then at least 'Music Player' (aka RhythmBox) should play mp3s
<JDigital> I want to use xmms
<Chetic> HappyFool, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/99
<Hablandocontigo>  I _need_ to encode a wav file to 64kbps wma and rm files, how can I do that?
<HappyFool> JDigital: yeah, but we can at least test with that first ;)
<JDigital> oh true
<dabi> is there any way to see my battery status? i have nothing on /proc/acpi/battery
<JDigital> oh cool, Music Player has a slot for my iPod
<JDigital> now all I need to do is to buy an iPod
<JDigital> :)
<zyth> JDigital, I have a Zen Xtra, and it doesn't seem to like it.
<zyth> I'm stuck with Gnomad 2 :(
<zwart> i wonder if it would work w my rio cali
<JDigital> I have an MP3 player that holds 16MB
<HappyFool> Chetic: hmm
<zwart> lol
<JDigital> it only works with a specific software that only runs on Windows 98
<zyth> I want to get rid of the Zen Xtra.. it's 30gb of Non-Ogg compatibility.
<JDigital> aha
<JDigital> Music Player is playing my Music
<J0el> whats a good app that would display my cpu temperature and freq.
<JDigital> and eating 80% CPU to do it :)
<HappyFool> JDigital: ok, so we just need to figure out what the plugin for xmms is
<JDigital> so I wonder what's stopping xmms from playing mp3, and mplayer from playing my animes
<zyth> xmms won't play mp3?
<zyth> weird.
<zyth> mine does
<Chetic> lol mine too
<JDigital> mine did until I upgraded to hoary
<Seveas> JDigital, did you change the xmms output plugin to Esound?
<JDigital> now it just hangs when I hit play
<Chetic> HappyFool, well?
<nalioth_wrkn> JDigital: have you seen the ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats   ? if so, that is weird
<Seveas> JDigital, yeah,, that's the esound problem :)(
<zyth> I use ALSA
<zyth> it works happily
<Seveas> JDigital, very easy to fix iin the xmms prefs
<JDigital> time for me to alsa on up then it seems
<Seveas> JDigital, no, use esound
<HappyFool> JDigital: you might need xmms-mad -- but i'm not sure. there is the whole esd thing too, not sure how to tweak that
<Seveas> that's what hoary uses by default
<HappyFool> Chetic: it certainly looks like you have multiverse
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<JDigital> My xmms is using the OSS Driver
<Chetic> HappyFool, how do I search with apt-get?
<zyth> OSS is depreciated ;)
<Seveas> JDigital, that cannot work on oary :)
<HappyFool> Chetic: apt-cache search
<JDigital> OSS Driver 1.2.10 libOSS.so
<JDigital> aha
<Seveas> JDigital, let it use Esound/esd
<JDigital> ok
<HappyFool> Chetic: have you run 'sudo apt-get update' ?
<Chetic> yeah HappyFool
<JDigital> good, now it works
<HappyFool> Chetic: what does 'apt-cache show zsnes' say ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b d3bian!*@*]  by Seveas
<Chetic> HappyFool, nothing
<JDigital> I wonder how advanced UAE has gotten
<JDigital> WinUAE is pretty good at what it does but the linux version I used was crappy
<HappyFool> Chetic: i.e., or 'W:  Unable to locate package'
<zyth> run WinUAE in Wine ;)
* zyth laughs
<JDigital> heheh
<paxon> Seveas, what's a good recent Linux book to read. (I have running Linux, Oreilly).
<Seveas> paxon, no idea :)
<Chetic> root@ubuntu:/ # apt-cache show zsnes
<Chetic> root@ubuntu:/ #
<HappyFool> eek
<Chetic> I'll say
<JDigital> I remember an Amiga magazine once had an Amiga emulate a Mac emulating an Commodore 64, just to prove that it could be done. Another time I think they had a PC emulating an Amiga emulating a PC.
<Seveas> paxon, there is going to be an Ubuntu book :)
<paxon> When/where?
<zyth> what the heck, FreePascal isn't in Synaptic!
<zyth> EVIL
<HappyFool> Chetic: i'm not really an apt guru -- i don't know what could be wrong
<JDigital> I wonder if smeg is in a repository somewhere
<zyth> JDigital, : backports
<JDigital> ah
* JDigital is now listening to: Guilty Gear Isuka - OST - The Cat Attached to the Rust
<JDigital> Guilty Gear song titles are the best
<paxon> I need me some good book. Reading from the screen is pain.
<zyth> just make sure to remove backports once you install it, or your 'automatic updater' will tell you that you have 29 packages to 'upgrade' and it'll probably break stuff.
<JDigital> haha
<JDigital> yeah, I was wary of doing that
<JDigital> it told me I had 54
<zyth> I added it long enough to install Smeg, then removed backports
<zyth> then did the upgrades
<JDigital> if it's not broke, don't fix it
<HappyFool> Chetic: it's a bit of a stretch, but does 'apt-get check' tell you anything about errors ?
<zyth> JDigital, if there's security updates, it's broke.
<HappyFool> Chetic: i don't think i can suggest much more than that
<breezy> does anybody know how to convert a wmv to mpg on ubuntu?
<JDigital> Hey, smeg wants to upgrade python-xdg.
<zyth> JDigital, yep
<JDigital> wonder what python-xdg is.
<JDigital> oh well, here goes
<msg431> How would I call a script at bootup?
<Chetic> HappyFool, no errors there..
<HappyFool> Chetic: sorry, i'm out of ideas. something is wrong, but i don't know what
<Chetic> HappyFool, Everything works perfectly but that one package isn't there.. that's.. weird
<HappyFool> Chetic: somewhat ;)
<msg431> Can anyone see me
<Seveas> Chetic, which package?
<Seveas> msg431, no, you are completely invisible unfortunately...
<zukalk> how does he do that?
<msg431> Seveas, I'm wonder if anyone can help me
<zukalk> :P
<msg431> I know a bunch about linux but I'm new to ubuntu
<Seveas> msg431, just ask your question then :)
<Chetic> Seveas, zsnes
<msg431> I want to know what file I should bring up a scritp if i want it to excute at boot
<dabi> i cant see my battery status... /proc/acpi/battery doesnt exist.. anything i can do?
<Seveas> msg431, at boot or when you login?
<Seveas> Chetic, that's completely normal
<Seveas> you are on amd64
<Seveas> zsnes only comes for i386
<Chetic> Seveas, ohh of course
<Chetic> Can't it be compiled on amd64 or something?
<HappyFool> chetic: doh
<lsuactiafner> Chetic : what was the question?
<HappyFool> still, why didn't apt-cache give an error?
<Chetic> lsuactiafner, Now I just want to know if zsnes can be compiled on amd64
<msg431> Seveas, at boot
<Chetic> Whenever something says cache, I'm completely lost.. so don't ask me :p
<breezy> anybody ever converted a wmv into something else on linux?
<Seveas> Chetic, http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/z/zsnes/1.360-2/
<lsuactiafner> breezy : all the time
<breezy> lsuactiafner, with what?
<Seveas> HappyFool, it's not apt-caches task to give an error there
<Seveas> msg431, you have the script already?
<msg431> Seveas, no but I know how to write it
<djm62> transcode
<lsuactiafner> breezy : man mencoder
<microhaxo> guys how can i fix this error
<lsuactiafner> then press end on the keyboard
<microhaxo> Xlib: extension "XiG-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD" missing on display ":0.0".
<HappyFool> Seveas: if i type in a nonsense name, i get an error msg *shrug*
<Seveas> msg431, then put it somewhere in /etc/init.d/ and do sudo ln -s /etc/rc2.d/S99YOURNAME /etc/init.d/YOURNAME
<biovore> "XiG-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD" missing on display ":0.0" <-- playing UT?
<djm62> microhaxo: UT2k3?
<microhaxo> Americas army
<Seveas> where YOURNAME is the name of the script
<biovore> yeah.. it just come up.. no clue what it is..
<microhaxo> yea its pissin me off
<JDigital> Oop, mplayer isn't doing too good. It stalls at this line:
<JDigital> alsa-init: 1 soundcard found, using: default
<JDigital> just kinda stalls there
<biovore> It's because the NVIDIA driver dosn't support something the software calls for..  but it ussulay dosn't kill the game..
<Seveas> JDigital, edit /etc/mplayer.conf
<Seveas> JDigital, edit /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<microhaxo> well
<microhaxo> how the hell can i fix it?
<konki> hi aLL... need some heLp here plze...
<Seveas> make sure that ao=esd
<biovore> bitch at a developer
<Seveas> konki, read the topic: just ask
<JDigital> ah, esd
<konki> installing firefox on ubuntu/linux
<lsuactiafner> am having trouble encoding things so windows can play it
<Seveas> konki, DO NOT manually install it
<lsuactiafner> anybody got a fool proof method thats compatable with windows?
<Seveas> konki, the firefox version Ubuntu provides has all 1.0.4 security patches applied
<Seveas> so you don't need to install it manuall
<Seveas> y
<konki> i'm new to linux.. it an whole new world to me
<konki> i installed the OS yesterday...
<Seveas> nice :)
<philuk86> can anyone tell me how i can go about rebuilding an ubuntu package once I have downloaded the source using apt-get?
<Seveas> konki, do you see the smale globe at the top of your screen?
<Seveas> That's firefox :)
<konki> so i don't need to install the 1.0.4 or upgrade it to 1.0.4 right??? seveas
<konki> yes
<Seveas> philuk86, apt-get -b source [packagename] 
<Chetic> Should I be worried of this?: W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg/xlibmesa-glu-dev_6.8.2-10_amd64.deb   |  404 Not Found
<Seveas> philuk86, or if you have the sources: simply type dpkg-buildpackage in the sourcedir (the dir tat contains a debian/ subdir)
<microhaxo> its not there
<microhaxo> they dont have x64 packages up yet
<Seveas> Chetic, yes
<Chetic> Seveas, Why do I get that?
<philuk86> Seveas
<Seveas> konki, you don't need to upgrade
<konki> yes i see that Seveas
<JDigital> hmm, the skipping forward and back seems more sluggish than it was
<philuk86> Seveas: thanks mate
<Seveas> Chetic, there's an error at the server, please send a mail to ubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<JDigital> oh well
<konki> ok... thanks... what about flash plugins and java script??
<Seveas> konki, javascript is there by default, java and flash not, but look at:
<Seveas> konki: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<zwart> konki, if you want to install any extensions youll have to manually change your version number in about:config
<Chetic> will do, Seveas
<Seveas> Chetic, wait
<x_or> Anyone here using a Netgear MA111 USB WiFi adaptor with Ubuntu?  I cannot get it configured.
<Seveas> Chetic, do an apt-get update first
<Seveas> and retry
<konki> where is the :config??
<Seveas> if there is still an error, send that e-mail :)
<JDigital> Woot, I have e-mail.
<levander> Anybody has got any of these "multimedia" keyboards to work with Linux?
<zwart> just type about:config in the adressbar
<Seveas> konki: Open firefox and in about:config set general.useragent.vendorSub to 1.0.4
<JDigital> Why yes, I would like cheap v1agra!
<x_or> Says "prism2_fwload: command not found"
<zukalk> JDigital, you too, huh?
<JDigital> You got it too? Man, I was hoping I was special.
<zukalk> i get everyday
<HappyFool> levander: i've got my volume and mute keys working
<Seveas> JDigital, if you want cheap v1a g r a, I can forward you 1000 spam mails :)
<zukalk> and valium, cialis, prozac.. spam is just amazing..
<Chetic> Seveas, k.. didn't work
<JDigital> I get a lot of e-mail lately from the tech support team at my e-mail address' web domain...
<JDigital> ...which is funny, because I own the domain
<Seveas> JDigital, lol
<zukalk> lol
<JDigital> I hope I'm not paying a lot for this tech support team
<levander> HappyFool: anything special you had to do?  Just remember that from years ago, you had to have a specific driver for your specific keyboard if it did anything other than just the normal keys.
<drasko_> hi all. do anyone know a good ascii art editor?
<Seveas> same for me @kaarsemaker.net and @ubuntulinux.nl :)
<Seveas> drasko_, try jave
<Seveas> www.jave.de
<konki> Seveas.... do i write :config set general.useragent.vendorSub to 1.0.4 in the address bar?
<zyth> JDigital, Just run all those programs they send you :)
<Seveas> (requires Java)
<Seveas> konki, you write about:config in the addressbar
<JDigital> I tried but they were Windows programs :(
<levander> drasko_: emacs has a mode for that
<zyth> JDigital, well, I'd complain! Cross-platform needs ought to be addressed in the spyware/adware/virus dept!
<JDigital> I agree!
<Seveas> levander, emacs leads to fear, fear leads to anger, anger leads to hate, hate leads to suffering
<HappyFool> levander: there was a step i don't remember, but i'm not sure how important it was; anyway, the main thing was system -> preferences -> shortcuts
<JDigital> We should apply to put that in breezy
<zyth> vi is happy.
<hugos> Does anyone know how to replace a debian libc6 package with a ubuntu one?
<levander> Seveas: so don't use it if your afraid of it
<zyth> vim is happier.
<Seveas> levander, I don't use it :)
<lsuactiafner> i cant get transcode on apt.. but i got marillat, is it cuss i use amd64?
<microhaxo> yo how can i fix this?
<microhaxo> microhaxo@c-24-118-7-234:~$ fglrxinfo
<microhaxo> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<levander> Anybody got a Kensington Expert Mouse running under Linux? Just wondering if I'm going to be able to use the third and fourth buttons on that thing or not.
<plamen5rov> hello
<msg431> hi
<konki> ok, i'm there..  alot of letters and stuffs....
<msg431> how should I login to cups
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, marillat has no amd64
<msg431> what the username and password?
<ws> I just installed amd-64 version and was wondering if there was a good list of repositories?
<biovore> there isn't one by default
<lsuactiafner> it got 64bit mplayer tho
<plamen5rov> believe it or not...i am a...virgin...in irc
<concept10> any mac owners in here
<konki> Seveas, thanks
<Seveas> ws, see http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Seveas> plamen5rov, welcome :)
<plamen5rov> thanks
<ws> thanks
<plamen5rov> i had just installed ubuntu 5.04
<levander> is there anything fancy you have to do or verify for these extra featured keyboards and mice?
<Seveas> plamen5rov, welcome aboard the big Ubuntu ship then
<ws> Seveas,  do these include mplayer xine etc.?
<plamen5rov> and have problemswith multimedia codecs
<levander> to get them running under linux/ubuntu
<Seveas> Seveas, yes
<Seveas> narf
<ws> haha
<ws> thanks
<Seveas> ws, yes
<ws> :P
* Seveas st00pid :)
<Seveas> I blame the lack of coffee here :)
<microhaxo> microhaxo@c-24-118-7-234:~$ fglrxinfo
<microhaxo> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<zyth> hah!
<microhaxo> seveas, any idea on how to fix this ?
<ws> ;)
<Seveas> microhaxo, no idea
<zyth> coffee...pfft
* Seveas is no X guru
<biovore> looks like someone is using a ATI card.. :-(
<Seveas> zyth, nothing like coffee strong as tar to survive a night of coding :)
<microhaxo> yea
<microhaxo> lol
<zyth> Seveas, LOL okay, true :)
<microhaxo> ATI
<msg431> what the username and password for cups?
<biovore> msg431: there isn't one..
<Seveas> msg431, add the cupsys user to the wheel group
<biovore> ^ do that..
<Seveas> and use your own user/pass
<biovore> :-)
<plamen5rov> http://forum.about-hackers.com ???
<microhaxo> sooo
<microhaxo> how the hell
<microhaxo> can i fix this monitor deal
<microhaxo> ?
<plamen5rov> so long!
<djm62> plamen5rov: ugh...the "hacker" myth is in severe need of popping
<msg431> Seveas, there is no wheel group
<Chetic> Depends: snes9x-x  but it is not installable <-why is it not installable?
<Seveas> msg431, then i'm outdated again :|
<Seveas> search the forum/wiki for an answer, there are answers to this question there
<djm62> Chetic: what does apt-get install snes9x-x say?
<Seveas> I never use CUPS, I always print via SSH to a printer at work :)
<djm62> Chetic: I've used snes9x on ARM linux before, so it is portable
<Fabian> re
<Seveas> djm62, we already figured out that there is no zsnes for amd64 in Ubuntu :)
<Chetic> djm62, Package snes9x-x is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source     E: Package snes9x-x has no installation candidate
<Fabian> hi Seves
<Fabian> pfp, back on track
<Chetic> Seveas, this is snes9x
<djm62> Seveas: znes!=snes9x
<Seveas> Chetic, what you might try is this: apt-get -b zsnes
<msg431> Seveas, I couldn't find anything
<pfp> Fabian: did it work?
<Fabian> pfp, Grub working fine
<Seveas> Chetic, what you might try is this: apt-get -b source zsnes
<Fabian> pfp, it's using the swap partition again now
<pfp> Fabian: and the whole system boots?
<Fabian> um, didn't try that!
<Fabian> :D
<pfp> Fabian: ah, you booted livecd, good :)
<Fabian> yep
<Chetic> Seveas, unable to find...
<Fabian> pfp, so what now
<pfp> Fabian: probably the rest works too, did you try to mount them?
<Seveas> Chetic, do you have a deb-src list for universe?
<Fabian> nope
* pfp stops sweating
<Chetic> Seveas, yep
<Fabian> I'll have a go
<Fabian> ro?
<pfp> better safe than sorry :)
<djm62> Seveas: would packages.debian.org be an option to get source?
<Fabian> pfp, I would not have made you responsible
<Seveas> djm62, packages.ubuntu.com :)
<Chetic> E: Package snes9x-x has no installation candidate <-what the heck is that about? If you have snes9x stuff, you'd naturally put up the actual application itself..
<pfp> Fabian: i know, but still :)
<djm62> Seveas: I'm presuming the lack of availability on ubuntu is the problem...
<Seveas> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=zsnes&searchon=names&subword=1&version=hoary&release=all
<Fabian> pfp, ro?
<pfp> Fabian: yeah
<Seveas> Chetic, http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/otherosfs/zsnes
<Seveas> dowload dsc, orig.tar.gz and diff.gz
<Fabian> alright, mounted ext3 partition
<Seveas> and try dpkg-buildpackage
<pfp> cool cool
<Fabian> pfp, privat again?
<pfp> sure
<zyth> huh mplayer just totally screwed the audio sync on video file
<seth_k> Chetic, actually if you check the forums, I just backported zSNES 1.4.2 for Hoary
<zyth> should I install totem-xine?
#ubuntu 2005-06-24
<JDigital> mplayer is usually awesome
<seth_k> Chetic, here you go: http://sethkinast.com/ubuntu/hoary/backports/zsnes_1.420-0ubuntu1~5.04ubp1_i386.deb
<djm62> zyth: mplayer has done that for me, too...there is a preferences option to adjust the audio offset
<zyth> djm62, ahh
<Chetic> seth_k, that's awesome.. thanks!
<djm62> why it wasn't right to begin with, I have no idea...multimedia--
<seth_k> Chetic, wait, are you wanting for 64-bit?
<Chetic> oh heh it's not?
<seth_k> Chetic, I just now scrolled up and read
<Chetic> yeah that's what I need
<zyth> it claims my system is too slow to play it
<zyth> lol
<JDigital> I think mplayer sometimes goes out of sync whenever it's using too much CPU
<scorpix> is gaim 1.3.1 been backported to ubuntu?
<JDigital> yeah
<JDigital> try -vo sdl
<seth_k> Chetic, zSNES is in x86 assembly, so doesn't work with 64-bit :(
<JDigital> mplayer -vo sdl whatever.avi
<seth_k> scorpix, yes, it's in staging
<Chetic> seth_k, ever? it won't ever work?
<JDigital> it uses less CPU
<djm62> Chetic: snes9x is the one to work on
<djm62> endian-safe goodness :)
<Chetic> djm62, yeah but snes9x-x just doesn't exist in the lists
<seth_k> Chetic, no, not unless someone ports it to x64, which won't happen. try snes9x :/
<visor> hi
<pfp> heh, maybe you could run 32-bit under some emulator on 64
<zyth> should I install totem-xine anyways?  Is it happier than totem-gstreamer?
<djm62> Chetic: you'll need to get the source...
<JDigital> shame, that would mean that zsnes might eventually go dead
<JDigital> no use mplayer, mplayer is awesome
<Chetic> djm62, ok, lame
<JDigital> mplayer mplayer mplayer
* pfp uses totem-xine
<zyth> JDigital, lol
<lsuactiafner> mplayer is the best.
<zyth> I guess I'll just set vo=sdl in my mplayer .config
<visor> do you guys know where to start (what documentation to read) to have multiple ip addresses on the same machine (having two NIC's of course) or what software do i need?
<djm62> Chetic: such is the lot of the early adopter...serves you right for being able to afford 64-bit ;)
<Seveas> visor, man ifconfig is a good place
<scorpix> mplayer is good but still doesn't play .3gp file like xine :(
<lsuactiafner> visor : brctl might be usefull
<lsuactiafner> i have 3 nics
<djm62> visor: multiple upstream IPs?
<Chetic> djm62, it costed less than the other one.. and everything else seems to work great on ubuntu anyway
<Seveas> visor, you can even have multiple ip-adresses on one nic :)
<LinuxJones> visor, you can set seperate static ip addresses in network-admin for your devices
<visor> Seveas: so there is no need for external software else than the bundled? (ipconfig, and so)
<pfp> visor: also "ip command reference" from somewhere is handy
<Seveas> visor, no
<pfp> visor: http://linux-ip.net/gl/ip-cref/
<djm62> Chetic: dead easy...type apt-get source snes9x-x
<husky1982> hi guys
<visor> o great thanks, and actually i never have done such a thing, but a friend of mine asked me, so basically what he asked me was that, how to setup two nic to test the routing of two different networks
<LinuxJones> husky1982, hiya
<visor> thank you guys, ill have an eye on those docs now
<pfp> there's even a recipe for just that, don't remember where of course
<concept10> im trying to change values in some files located /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq  I have used echo and text editor, the values will not change!  What gives?
<Chetic> djm62, that was easy... not... E: Unable to find a source package for snes9x-x
<djm62> Chetic: I'm guessing that someone's abandoned that package... :(
<_cazabam> concept10: what are you trying to change?
<djm62> Chetic: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/source/snes9x
<seth_k> seth@erebus:~/ubuntu/hoary/backports/snes9x$ apt-get source snes9x
<seth_k> no -x
<Chetic> oh
<concept10> _cazabam, cpu freq min and max values
<Chetic> nope
<AySink> Demoing Ubuntu to a Windows developer (advocacy) - say  "Hi!"
<husky1982> got a little problem.. I'm just trying to work with ubuntu. I got a laptop whch works fine with ubuntu and a server running ubuntu without gnome. I have adressed the whole eth adapters and now i have to set up the routing informations to allow the server to conect to the internet over the laptop.. i think so ;)
<husky1982> but where?
<_cazabam> concept10: can't change those there - they're read from the BIOS
<zwart> Hi windows developer
<seth_k> Hi windows person
<AySink> :) Thanks
<_cazabam> concept10: check out cpufreqd
<zwart> welcome to the wonderfull world of linux
<Chetic> haha he'll be fired
<seth_k> it's so wonderful, it has two L's
<caonex_> anybody here using any iptables frontend?
<AySink> hehe his boss doesn't know he's here
<AySink> thanks guys - gotta run
<concept10> _cazabam, are you sure about that?
<Chetic> guess the boss showed up
<seth_k> Chetic, that command didn't work? (with no -x)
<Chetic> seth_k, nope
<_cazabam> concept10: yup - that's not a real filesystem you're looking at there
<lsuactiafner> husky1982 : route add default gw ip
<lsuactiafner> i think.
<Fabian> pfp, been sweating?
<Fabian> :D
<msg431> hello
<_cazabam> concept10: it's sysfs
<pfp> Fabian: lol
<msg431> I made a script and put it in /etc/init.d
<husky1982> thx lsu :)
<msg431> what do I need to do to have that script start on boot
<seth_k> Chetic: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and make sure the lines with deb-src are uncommented, especially the one with multiverse
<pfp> Fabian: everything running?
<heimdall> Seveas, Hi, can I ask you a question about a problem I have with my ubuntu ?
<Fabian> pfp, tried windows too! I even updated it quickly :D
<seth_k> Chetic, snes9x is in multiverse
<Chetic> seth_k, they're all uncommented
<seth_k> bah
<pfp> cool
<Seveas> heimdall, of course you can
<Fabian> pfp, looks good
* pfp wipes the sweat away
<heimdall> thanks
<Fabian> lol
<concept10> _cazabam, i understand that but you should be able to change the files.
<Seveas> but ask in the channel, there are other smart people here too :)
<Fabian> pfp, my problem ain't solved though... :(
<seth_k> Chetic, so you have:
<seth_k> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse
<seth_k> er
<Anon5559> for all who care I have sucessfully emualted Ubuntu on Virtual PC, VMware, and QEMU
<seth_k> s/breezy/hoary
<pfp> Fabian: yep :(
<seth_k> ;)
<heimdall> well I already asked in the channel but I can repeat of course
<_cazabam> concept10: what would you expect to happen if you edited the files?
<heimdall> first excuse my poor english
<heimdall> I'm french in fact..
<heimdall> :)
<_cazabam> msg431: look in /etc/rc2.d
<Seveas> heimdall, there is #ubuntu-fr too :)
<msg431> _cazabam, ok
<heimdall> yeah
<LinuxJones> heimdall, there is a French language irc channel #ubuntu-fr
<heimdall> but there are not many people there
<concept10> _cazabam, I want my processor to scale up to its maximum speed
<heimdall> and nobody knows for my pb
<heimdall> :)
<heimdall> (yeah I tried)
<seth_k> donc, qu'est-ce qu'il y a? ;)
<msg431> _cazabam, do I move my script there?
<_cazabam> concept10: is the value currently in scaling_max_freq equal to the max speed of your proc?
<LinuxJones> heimdall, what's your problem again ?
<heimdall> hehe seth_k
<paxon> oui c'est quoi le probleme, just kidding.
<heimdall> yep
<_cazabam> msg431: no, stick it in /etc/init.d
<heimdall> well
<heimdall> I just installed ubuntu
<heimdall> on my laptop
<Chetic> seth_k, yeah I have the multiverse with sources
<Fabian> pfp, so what now? I hate installing everything again.... the standard system ain't enough. I need gcc and the sources and some other stuff again.....
<_cazabam> msg431: then symlink it to /etc/rc2.d and call it S##yourscript - where ## is a number like 80
<heimdall> I arrive on the screen where I have to put my login/pwd
<concept10> _cazabam, no its set at 1590000 my processor is 2.66 ghz so it should be 2660000
<heimdall> I do it, press enter
<heimdall> and then
<heimdall> I have a brown screen, a white cursor, and nothing else
<pfp> Fabian: hmm... maybe you could remove just hda5 and hda2
<seth_k> Chetic, the only thing I can think then is that apt has decided that you can't build snes9x on an x64 system, maybe for the same reason as zSNES
<_cazabam> concept10: hmmm - probably want to check your bios setting or something
<lsuactiafner> i wish openmosix would release a nice new patch
<_cazabam> concept10: but just installing and running cpufreqd automatically puts mine to top speed
<heimdall> but a strange sound which seems to be repeating himself
<Fabian> pfp, lol, what good is that?
<LinuxJones> heimdall, is this after a brand new install ?
<Seveas> heimdall, ouch
<Chetic> seth_k, ok.. so basically SNES emulation isn't possible on a 64-bit machine running Ubuntu now.. that's great
<heimdall> yeah
<msg431> _cazabam, thanks
<concept10> _cazabam, my bios doesnt have any cpu speed related settings -
<Seveas> you seem to be bitten by a nasty esd bug i guess
<heimdall> brand new
<zyth> Chetic, you could try running zsnes under wine?
<husky1982> huiuiui
<heimdall> I made it 1 hour ago
<Seveas> heimdall, is it a drumming sound?
<_cazabam> concept10: what machine you running?
<heimdall> sorry, drumming ?
<concept10> _cazabam, how to invoke cpufreqd?
<Chetic> zyth, yeah that's a real good idea >_>
<LinuxJones> heimdall, and it's Hoary ?
<zyth> lol
<zyth> hey, just trying to be helpful here ;)
<_cazabam> concept10: just 'apt-get install cpufreqd' and it starts automatically
<Seveas> heimdall, as in drums, the things you make a lot of noise with
<husky1982> ok, the next question.. got the eth0 set up to a static ip-adress
<pfp> Fabian: then you would have two free areas, maybeyou could make partitions there
* Seveas oof
<Seveas> meeting...
<heimdall> hum so yes
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<husky1982> how to set it to dhcp by terminal. ifconfig eth0 ????
<robertj> what's the best supported integrated chipset out there these days for video?
<robertj> the nvidia line?
<_cazabam> concept10: check /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_cur_freq to see what you're running at before and after
<microhaxo> bah
<heimdall> yeah it is drum
<microhaxo> this is bs
<seth_k> Chetic, I think you're gonna have to somehow get a 32-bit environment set up inside your 64-bit. or do what zyth suggested and try it through wine?
<Fabian> but I need those stupid files on hda5! I can't just remove them!
<LinuxJones> heimdall, can you access the laptop right now ?
<concept10> _cazabam, I have a HP laptop, 2.66ghz it only runs at 1.59 with linux - Ive been running like this for a year - IM FIXING THIS TODAY!!!!!
<heimdall> linukso : I'm on my laptop, but with windows :/
<_cazabam> concept10: hehe ok :) you have cpufreqd yet?
<LinuxJones> heimdall, ;(
<heimdall> damn
<heimdall> I meant LinuxJones :)
<heimdall> I can tell you things
<heimdall> like :
<heimdall> I can open a xterm session
<concept10> _cazabam,  # cat cpuinfo_cur_freq
<concept10> 1599960
<zyth> !restricted
<ubotu> methinks restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<LinuxJones> heimdall, do you know how to upgrade your system software ?
<_cazabam> hmmmmm....
<pfp> Fabian: oh, mm, it's also possible to clone an ubuntu setup
<LinuxJones> heimdall, form the command line ?
<LinuxJones> *from
<heimdall> no
<LinuxJones> heimdall, ok
<Fabian> pfp, I think the main problem was Grub! As Grub can't finde the defined partitions any more!
<heimdall> I can't have access to the internet
* robertj has suddenly found himself in the market for a new machine
<heimdall> I think...
<husky1982> hm
<heimdall> and I precise, I'm with a 56k connexion...
<Fabian> pfp, how to clone?
<pfp> Fabian: but linux couldn't find them either, so the partition table we set up was faulty
<heimdall> everything's good with me :(
<concept10> _cazabam, thanks for the help....not too many people know about that subject
<LinuxJones> heimdall, that's not good :)
<heimdall> yep
<heimdall> thats my life with linux
<heimdall> never worked
<_cazabam> concept10: try using 'cpufreq-selector -f 2660000'
<pfp> Fabian: it's easy with two disks, or two machines on a fast network
<heimdall> but I try.... I try.... and try
<_cazabam> concept10: ok, here to help :)
<concept10> _cazabam, i have cpufreqd running
<heimdall> but now I really don't know
<husky1982> lsuactiafner, can you give me a hint?
<LinuxJones> heimdall, do you have access to another computer that you can login to irc and work on your laptop ?
<Fabian> pfp, got only one external USB disk!
<heimdall> hum no
<heimdall> :(
<mbeattie_> how come the firefox icon is the earth icon and not the firefox one by default?
<pfp> Fabian: that won't help much :()()(
<Fabian> pfp, no it won't! :D
<heimdall> I have to reboot each time
<pfp> Fabian: no 2nd computer?
<_cazabam> concept10: ok, and it is still slow? Have you tried cpufreq-selector?
<Fabian> pfp, only 10mb ethernet and no huge HD
<concept10> _cazabam, I ran that command and nothing happened, no output
<LinuxJones> heimdall, have you tried a live cd to see if that works ?
<robertj> unfortunately, dell stopped offering the $65 upgrade to the Ultrasharps :(
<heimdall> LinuxJones : I didn't told you, maybe the problem come frome the chipset SiS630
<concept10> _cazabam, current speed still the same
<heimdall> LinuxJones : same pb with the live cd
<pfp> Fabian: hmm, it's still doable with 10M eth if there's enough space to hold your linux installation (compressed)
<_cazabam> concept10: sounds like a specific bug with your laptop
<Fabian> pfp, how much will that be?
<_cazabam> concept10: you use ACPI?
<RuffianSoldier> where is the ubuntu sparkle background located?
<RuffianSoldier> what directory
<husky1982> hm
<pfp> Fabian: df -h, then multiply the usage with about 0.7
<husky1982> does anybody got two minutes for me?
<concept10> _cazabam, do you mean is it configured? not sure
<heimdall> LinuxJones : in fact I installed ubuntu twice... the first time I didn't see the bottom of the installation screen, a do it again putin "boot : linux vga=771" and it was ok with the console mode
<pfp> Fabian: unless there's lots of music/movies which won't compress
<_cazabam> concept10: if you didn't specifically turn it off, it will be on :)
<heimdall> LinuxJones : so maybe it is ok for the console mode, but not for X ?
<pfp> Fabian: tell you what, we could continue this tomorrow, if that's ok
<Fabian> pfp, no I haven't got any files on my linux system. Everything's on that Fat part. so what do you need? Used MB of hda4?
<fivre> hey, how do I do monitor calibration?
<heimdall> LinuxJones : but here, I don't know what to do, and if it SiS630 the cause of the pb
<LinuxJones> heimdall, you can try editing your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file using nano and change the video driver from whatever it is now to vesa
<heimdall> hum
<pfp> Fabian: yea, you need to copy that over the network... and also, you need to copy the fat's content somewhere
<concept10> _cazabam, It should be on. I have to find out more about the bios settings.  Im tired of this crap. :)  I will write a wiki page when I figure this out
<LinuxJones> heimdall, that driver works with most video cards (rather slowly) but it does work
<heimdall> hum
<Fabian> pfp, hda4 used are 2.4G. Got the Fat stuff backed up
<heimdall> LinuxJones : okay, but what do I do if there is no file like that ?
<lsuactiafner> husky1982 : what?
<husky1982> ah ;)
<RuffianSoldier> where is the ubuntu sparkle background located?
<heimdall> LinuxJones : I prefer ask, because you know... I have to reboot each time
<bkudria> kdm doesn't display a list of users like i told it too...what gives?
<bkudria> (everyone in  #kubuntu is asleep)
<concept10> _cazabam, I looked in the inside of my laptop with a microscope,  there are about 10 deamons in front of my processor asking it to please scale up beyond 1.59 ghz
<Fabian> pfp, so I need around 1.68 GB of diskspace?
<lsuactiafner> husky1982 : look into dnsmasq, i use that but not dhcp.. dont like automation
<LinuxJones> heimdall, ok or you can try opening another terminal when you see the gnome login screen. Hit ctrl + alt + F2, login as your user then type dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, for your video driver to use select vesa
<husky1982> I got the eth0 set up with a static IP adress. How to set it up with dhcp by terminal?
<Fabian> could do that, I think.... on a ext3 partition?
<pfp> Fabian: something like that, 2G would be safe
<bkudria> husky1982: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Fabian> pfp, privat for a sec, and then we both go to bed, aight?
<Fabian> ;)
<bkudria> husky1982: replace the word 'static' with 'dhcp'
<pfp> Fabian: aight, heh
<LinuxJones> heimdall, sorry you have to type sudo -s (enter your user password) before you type that command
<_cazabam> concept10: ok, the wiki page would be cool on the Ubuntu site. only advice I can find is to uninstall cpufreqd
<husky1982> won't work :(
<deviant> hello guys
<bkudria> husky1982: and comment out the lines that defines the ip
<husky1982> but i'll just have another try
<_cazabam> concept10: the reboot and install speedfreq  - does a similar job and reportedly works with HP laptops
<husky1982> okay
<bkudria> husky1982: why not?
<heimdall> LinuxJones : Ok I not
<heimdall> note
<bkudria> kdm doesn't display a list of users like i told it too...what gives?
<deviant> for a creative soun blaster live card, what do i need to install, besides emu10k1 module ?
<deviant> *sound
<husky1982> mom
<heimdall> LinuxJones : and then I'll find a line in a file which I should change and put 'vesa'
<concept10> _cazabam, thanks.
<RuffianSoldier> where is the ubuntu sparkle background located?
<zyth> does k3b still spectacularly fail to work if I install it in gnome ubuntu like it did in Warty?
<_cazabam> concept10: ok, no probs
<LinuxJones> heimdall, the ctrl + alt +F2 will open a new login screen, login then type sudo -s, enter your users password, then type dpkg-reconfigure-xserver-xorg, you can probably keep all of the defaults that come up by default except the video driver...select vesa
<bkudria> RuffianSoldier: which one is that?
<_cazabam> tired now - sleeeeeeeep (-_-)
<fivre> How does one do monitor calibration?
<robertj> RuffianSoldier: /usr/share/backgrounds
<heimdall> LinuxJones : okay, I read on the web 'vesa=791' what does it mean ? what do you think of it ?
<LinuxJones> heimdall, it's a configuration routine for setting up your X server it will ask a bunch of questions
<Fabian> hey, anyone knows if the live CD of ubuntu got ssh server running???
<LinuxJones> heimdall, if you load that module you don't need that
<heimdall> okay
<LinuxJones> heimdall, I am going for a smoke brb
<heimdall> LinuxJones : okay, so I try
<Fabian> Seveas, do you know if ubuntu live CD runs ssh server?
<heimdall> thx, I'm pessimist, but I try....
<LinuxJones> heimdall, hopefully you'll be in Ubuntu when I get back :)
<pfp> i think Seveas went away...
<Fabian> too bad
<heimdall> yeah
<husky1982> lsuactiafner?
<Fabian> no answer from anyone else?
<heimdall> I don't think but why not ;)
<ws> I run amd64 hoary and I'm told its best to run a "chroot" of x86 to get everything working just as well as in x86?  What is a chroot and where is a good tutorial for me to follow?
<jel> hi all first time using ubuntu or linux for that matter, im liking what I see so far but I have having problems accessing an NTFS formatted drive when I try to mount it this error is thrown "mount: can't find /dev/hd1 in /ect/fstab or etc/mtab"
<mjr> ws, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<husky1982> got it now, but if i read out the ifconfig, theres no ip adress marked
<lsuactiafner> ws : install a 32bit version of ubuntu somewhere and chroot to it.. like i do
<ws> ahh
<ws> mk
<Fabian> jel, never write on a NTFS with linux. You gonna screw that partition
<HappyFool> jel: mount takes (at least) two arguments
<lsuactiafner> ws : but most programs run in the 64bit environemnt very very well
<lsuactiafner> you dont need a chroot
* pfp has a date with the reefer man, that funny reefer man
<HappyFool> jel: first make a mount point, something like /media/windows (e.g., sudo mkdir /media/windows)
<ws> lsuactiafner, I've noticed but some regular 32bits arent in repository
<ws> such as java and flash on mozilla
<HappyFool> jel: then 'mount -t ntfs -o umask=000 /dev/hda1 /media/windows'
<lsuactiafner> ws : i got the j2sdk and j2re from direct from sun
<lsuactiafner> works perfectly
<lsuactiafner> dont know about flash tho
<HappyFool> jel: sorry, then 'sudo mount -t ntfs -o umask=000 /dev/hda1 /media/windows'
<Seveas> Fabian, you can aptitude install openssh-server
<Seveas> it's on the ce
<Seveas> cd
<Fabian> Seveas, with the live CD?
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> no :)
<ws> ahh
<jel> thanks for the info guys, ill just leave it for now as im running this on my work laptop and don't wanna screw it up, thanks anyway
<ws> hmm
<Fabian> Seveas, what now? :P
<fivre> Hey, when you download a package and extract it, where do you open the program?
<Seveas> it's still apt=get installable
<HappyFool> jel: those commands mount read-only, should be safe
<Seveas> but from the web
<Fabian> Seveas, cool
<Fabian> good to know
<Fabian> Seveas, it'll install into ram or something???
<Seveas> yes :|
<Fabian> superduper
<Seveas> so it'll be wiped when you reboot
<Fabian> pfp, see? problem solverd
<lsuactiafner> ws : i run firefox in a chroot tho..
* Efwis later all I'm history
<Fabian> Alright, I'm off
<lsuactiafner> basically becuase i dont feel like importing settings
<lsuactiafner> lol
<Fabian> cu tomorrow everyone
<flyingpenguin900> hmm whats with this synaptic thing?
<fivre> Where is te stuff I apt-got?
<lsuactiafner> flyingpenguin900 : if it misfires you are fscked
<lsuactiafner> front end to apt-get
<flyingpenguin900> I just switched to ubuntu frome FC3(I am verry new to linux) and someone told me this is the yum replacement. but I serch for stuff, and nuthing comes up.
<lsuactiafner> read up on wiki about it
<Burgundavia> flyingpenguin900, have you enabled universe? I gather not
<LinuxJones> flyingpenguin900, can you run synaptic ?
<scorpix> is it possible to backport a nightly release of firefox?
<flyingpenguin900> LinuxJones, yes, it does start with an error though. but that is because I closed wile in the middle of installing something befor
<flyingpenguin900> Burgundavia, how would I do that?
<lsuactiafner> scorpix : compiling firefox aint fun
<lsuactiafner> trust me on that
<scorpix> hmm
<Bisclaveret> are there any dos/win VMs for ubuntu?
<Burgundavia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//AddingRepositoriesHowto/
<ironmc> why can I open my cdrom drives from the terminal but not by pushing the button on the drive?
<Burgundavia> flyingpenguin900, see that link
<scorpix> lsuactiafner: do you know when deer park 2 or the final version will release?
<zwart> bisclav: you can get vmware for linux
<zwart> not cheap though
<Burgundavia> scorpix, no idea, but it will probably miss Breezy
<Bisclaveret> zwart
<Bisclaveret> ack. enter key. zwart: thats a little much for what i'm trying to do
<lsuactiafner> no idea
<mjr> Bisclaveret, dosbox will work for many older dos apps, wine will work for some windows software (though not a VM), and for a generic free vm, there's qemu
<zwart> you could try wine
<zwart> or bochs
<zwart> wine isnt a vm though
<Bisclaveret> i'm trying to extract some SFX archives of win2kpro ERD images to diskettes so i can attempt to repair my windows install, or copy the files to a fat16 formatted diskette to see if my 386 can extract them
<refuze2looze> does anybody here use xmame?
<lsuactiafner> dosbox rocks
<lsuactiafner> lol
<lsuactiafner> played dune2 in it
<mjr> Bisclaveret, wine is a good bet for such a simple task as to run a self-extracter
<concept10> refuze2looze, ive used it before
<griff> ok, installed ubuntu - I've dragged an mp3 into rhythmbox but it cannot find a plugin... what do I need to install?
<mjr> though you'd have to configure it a bit
<HappyFool> !uboto restricted
<djm62> http://headrush.typepad.com/creating_passionate_users/2005/06/building_a_succ.html
<ubotu> Wish i knew, HappyFool
<HappyFool> bother
<HappyFool> griff: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats should tell you what you need to do
<refuze2looze> concept10: i was asking because i compiled a version with support for newer roms.. dunno if anyone is interested to have it made public
<griff> HappyFool, thanks
<griff> :)
<Lefraru> Hola
<witless> Xorg is taking up 99.9% of processor as soon as an X client/server connection is made, rendering the machine useless.  any suggestions?
<concept10> refuze2looze, send it to the guy who maintains it
<Lefraru> #ubuntu-es
<refuze2looze> concept10: they don't support the newer roms for a reason ;)
<mjr> witless, try the VESA driver
<concept10> refuze2looze, copyright reasons?
<flyingpenguin900> thank you Burgundavia.
<witless> mjr, i have an nvidia card - is the nvidia driver not usable?
<Burgundavia> flyingpenguin900, np
<nalioth_wrkn> ubotu Restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<refuze2looze> concept10: no. more like moral reasons. they don't want to support any game that was released within the past 3 years or so
<HappyFool> ah
<nalioth_wrkn> HappyFool: ya got to capitalize on your requests   lol
<Bisclaveret> refuze2looze: i'd be happy if someone would make a mame32 with support for something more recent than mame v.64 ;)
<concept10> refuze2looze, what kind of bs it that?  Anyway, gimme a PS2 emulator
<seth_k> Bisclaveret, what's the current version of mame32?
<refuze2looze> Bisclaveret: 0.64? why don't you use xmame 0.97??
<mjr> witless, nobody knows if it's usable for your spesific situation, it being non-free and all
<refuze2looze> concept10, hehe.. i wish i can do that =P
<witless> mjr: can i select vesa in dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server ?
<nalioth_wrkn> witless: you sure can
<concept10> speaking of games, im off to pwn truecombat
<witless> nalioth_wrkn: mjr: thx
<refuze2looze> concept10, it's one thing to find mame drivers for roms here and there and throw em into the source code.. and another to make a ps2 emulator =P
<husky1982> mein gott.. nchstes problem
<refuze2looze> Bisclaveret, mame32 is for windows and it's dead anyways. what would you want with that? i do intend on eventaully creating my own frontend to the custom version of xmame (if i see that anybody has any interest in using it)
<husky1982> okay, got the internet connection
<griff> HappyFool, got it sorted! Thanks! :D
<husky1982> now i installed the apatche
<seth_k> hmm, xmame .86 is in ubuntu, and .96 is in debian. I might see about yoinking .97 into Ubuntu
<husky1982> no rpoblem
<nalioth_wrkn> husky1982: bitte?
<husky1982> but if i try to install the mysql-server, it doesn't work..
<husky1982> sais package mysql-server is not available, but is referred to another package...
<refuze2looze> seth_k, the debian sid packages install perfectly on ubuntu btw.. i tried em
<husky1982> ad so on
<husky1982> nalioth, du verstehst mich wenigstens ;)
<husky1982> hast du ahnung von dem zeuch?
<seth_k> thanks for the info refuze2looze, if 0.97 doesn't appear soon I'll go ahead and grab it then
<nalioth> husky1982: i used to verstehst sie, but its been 10 years back
<Chetic> Why do I get this when trying to run an OpenGL application after installing and getting the fglrx drivers to work: "fgl_glxgears: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<JDigital> Wonder why UAE isn't working.
<JDigital> maybe it's a sound thing
<Loki_VA> hi people
<djm62> are those proprietary drivers, not fully supported on x86-64?
<husky1982> nalioth,  hope you understand me.. do you know somethng about this mysql?
<nalioth> husky1982: neither in deutch or english
<Loki_VA> Whats with the fee CD offer? How can ubuntu afford to do this?
<Loki_VA> *free
<JDigital> It's run by a millionaire
<husky1982> hm.. thats not that good
<fivre> sponsorship
<JDigital> or billionaire?
<Chetic> djm62, they're extremly supported x86_64 drivers from ati
<nalioth> Loki_VA: the founder of ubuntu has a few coins
<djm62> a space millionaire ;)
<Loki_VA> and will they ship to Australia?
<zyth> bloody winetools
<nalioth> Loki_VA: if you have a postal box, they'll ship
<Loki_VA> im on dialup and only have 4.10 here
<Loki_VA> cool
<nalioth> Loki_VA: you are still ahead of things, on average
<djm62> Chetic: then you're ok ;) ATI are wide open to you as a paying customer
<Loki_VA> i dont have a post box but gave my home address will that matter?
<microhaxo> Wtf
<microhaxo> i installed the ATI DRIVER
<Loki_VA> im running fedora now but really want to get into ubuntu
<microhaxo> and i still get this error
<microhaxo> GL_EXT_bgra not supported - bailing out.
<JDigital> check you don't have an nVidia card
<griff> ok - how do I login as root in ubuntu
<griff> ?
<Loki_VA> it's based on debian yes?
<microhaxo> fedora = redhat
<Chetic> djm62, well yeah... but it's not like their drivers is the big issue here.. it's more of an ubuntu problem I beleive
<Bisclaveret> loki: they ship everywhere, almost
<JDigital> sudo -s
<Burgundavia> Loki_VA, yes
<Burgundavia> Loki_VA, specifically, Debian Sid
<Loki_VA> microhaxo, indeed
<Loki_VA> nice
<lsuactiafner> nvidia drivers work great as long as you dont use apt-get
<Bisclaveret> loki: my package of 10 cd's was shipped for free to me in the US via 2-3 countries it looked like, i think sweden
<lsuactiafner> in my experience
<Burgundavia> lsuactiafner, I would disagree with that
<Loki_VA> Bisclaveret, how long did it take?
<Burgundavia> lsuactiafner, and please avoid telling people not to use apt-get
<Bisclaveret> about 4 weeks
<Burgundavia> lsuactiafner, it is very bad advice, and likely to break peoples systems
<Loki_VA> lol i could download it sooner than that on dialup hehe
<lsuactiafner> Burgundavia : well they used apt-get and ran into a problem.. so my suggestion is valid
<JDigital> nvidia drivers mysteriously worked for me
<JDigital> I mean in the upgrade
<Bisclaveret> probably. but i wish Mandrake had had that option
<Chetic> the fuck.. somebody should know how to make applications find a file that I already HAVE
<lsuactiafner> apt-get aint the endall beginall
<JDigital> I had heard that nvidia drivers like dto crash
<JDigital> when you upgraded to hoary
<JDigital> I have the drivers from the website
<lsuactiafner> Burgundavia : and it wouldnt break a system to compile from source.
<lsuactiafner> compiling from source makes things more compatable for my specific system
<Burgundavia> lsuactiafner, telling people to compile from source is terrible advice, and should not be given
<djm62> lsuactiafner: your case is atypical, most people will not be better off compiling from source
<lsuactiafner> Burgundavia : whats wrong with source?
<Burgundavia> lsuactiafner, it does not interface with apt/dpkg
<Burgundavia> and unless you know what you are doing, you can seriously mess up stuff
<lsuactiafner> djm62 : yeh but it an option
<djm62> lsuactiafner: it's an extra step that can go wrong, it places too much responsibility on the user to manually administer the system
<lsuactiafner> unlike windows linux offers many alternatives.
<lsuactiafner> djm62 : users shouldnt be idiots.
<nalioth> Loki_VA: you order some, and hand them out (they're packaged quite nicely)
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: we all started out as idiots
<djm62> lsuactiafner: so is washing your hard drive with soap...anyone that can compile from source already knows how to do so, anyone that needs to be told shouldn't be doing it
<lsuactiafner> nalioth : but then we progres..
<djm62> lsuactiafner: and users shouldn't be administrators, as far as possible
<djm62> (hence the name)
<lsuactiafner> djm62 : i think its better to cheer ppl on to become power users
<lsuactiafner> encourage em
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: so it's possible to have peeps in here who are technically 'idiots'
<Burgundavia> lsuactiafner, that is fine, but a lot of people have no interest, and we need to cater to them as well, which linux traditionally doesn't do
<djm62> who wants to be a "power user" with a broken machine?
<Bisclaveret> djm62: i have extensive knowledge in CP/M and ms-dos 3.01-6.22, and a little bit of the win9x's, but i know virtually nothing about unix/linux, macs, or any form of programming language beyond COBOL and GW-BASIC. that makes me an ubernoob in most people's eyes ;)
<lsuactiafner> well i'm catering to the power user..
<HappyFool> djm62: but at least it's an *optimally* broken machine
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: yes, the path to Power is a great one
<lsuactiafner> and encouraging ppl to do as i do..
<Burgundavia> in any case, this dicussion has dragged on long enough
<lsuactiafner> if apt-get fails em i suggest an alternative
<Burgundavia> #ubuntu is for helping people, and the ubuntu way is not to use source
<lsuactiafner> Burgundavia : sounds like microsoft.
<nalioth> Burgundavia: unless absolutely positively the last resort.. .. .. ..
<Burgundavia> lsuactiafner, the option is there, we just don't promote it
<refuze2looze> is there a utility to see CRC codes of files in a zip?
<parabolize> I am trying to make a shell that copies a path.txt from a mod in se4 and opens se4 in wine. Does anybody know of a good howto?
<griff> ok guys - I want to install a backup program to backup my shiny new ubuntu installation every week or so - what's my options? :)
<Seveas> parabolize, please repeat that in a way tat we can understand it...
<Seveas> griff, tar, rsync, mondo
<Seveas> in order of usability :)
<griff> :)
<fivre> how do I use something after I apt-get install it?
<Burgundavia> fivre, what is it?
<griff> I was hoping for a something a little more user-friendly, but I can handle my way around rsync :)
<Seveas> fivre, run it :D
<Seveas> griff, mondo is really nice
<griff> any cron clones have a gui for me that's installed
<fivre> xmms and bitchx
<Burgundavia> fivre, some apps install something to the menu
<djm62> griff: http://kmself.home.netcom.com/Linux/FAQs/backups.html
<fivre> they didn't, apparently
<griff> DJ_Mirage, thanks
<Seveas> fivre: bitchx must be run from shell
<Bisclaveret> is there a sorted list directory utility in ubuntu or linux anywhere that is akin to say, the old IBM Sorted Directory List Util? ls -a does an okay job..
<parabolize> I want to make a shell that copies a text file from one directory to another then opens a game in wine.
<Seveas> fivre, applications -> sound & video -> xmms
<griff> Mondo sounds interesting
<Seveas> fivre, and try beep-media-player instead of xmms
<Bisclaveret> http://www.angelfire.com/moon/bisclaveret0/d.jpg <--example of said utility
<griff> is mondo pre-installed? I can only find the docs for it
<Seveas> griff, no
<Seveas> it requires mono
<griff> ooooooooooo
<fivre> There is no "sound & video"
<griff> I take it I have to install mono first? But I got a feeling Mono isn't in Ubuntu yet
<Loki_VA> say btw, any Americans in the room may wanna check this out, scary: http://www.chromance.de/wtf/lol.htm
<Burgundavia> griff, it is in Hoary and Breezy
<griff> aha found it
<heimdall> re
<griff> mono-mcs?
<Burgundavia> griff, what about you trying to do with mono?
<heimdall> LinuxJones : so.. I'm not surprised.... I'm still with windows :/
<Burgundavia> develop with it or just run an app with it?
<Loki_VA> additionally any dell owners too ^^
<djm62> 0_0
<griff> ok I think we've got wires crossed here
<HappyFool> Seveas: you sure about that? the deps for mondo look very unixy to me
<griff> I'm talking about mondo here, I don't think it needs mono
<deviant> for a creative sound blaster live card, what do i need to install, besides emu10k1 module ?
<djm62> so much for "use a laptop for secure stuff, no risk of keyloggers"
<HillTop> Help! How do I empty trash in Hoary installed?  The help says click trash on desktop or from file menu. Neither has Trash!!
<Loki_VA> indeed
<griff> seeing that you want to restore your sys partition, you don't want "complicated" deps
<biovore> intressting
<HappyFool> mondo's right there in synaptic, anyway
<biovore> hardware key logger
<Loki_VA> crazy huh
<Loki_VA> Orwell was on the ball
<seth_k> but Loki_VA, those pictures are the same ones as are on http://www.dansdata.com/keyghost.htm
<griff> HappyFool, I can't find it, and that was when I searched for it in the package manager
<heimdall> LinuxJones : but I saw something... xorg.config seems to know my chipset is SiS630 since it is written : driver = "sis"
<HappyFool> griff: it's in 'universe' -- you might need to enable that
<griff> ah ok
<seth_k> wouldn't he take pictures of his version if it were real?
<Loki_VA> seth_k, really? interesting
<HappyFool> griff: settings -> repositories -> add
<Loki_VA> i was wondering that myself
<seth_k> Loki_VA, the first picture is the only one that is not from my link
<seth_k> Loki_VA, and look at the quality difference
<HappyFool> Loki_VA: according to boingboing, that homeland security seal is incorrect, and the whole thing is prob a hoax
<seth_k> first is very fuzzy, the other three are professional
<HillTop> Help! I need to empty trash and 'Places -> trash' shows theere is no trash bin/file. But I just deleted/trashed several 700 MB iso files and no space is freed up.
<griff> nope, I have universe added and I still can't find it
<Loki_VA> ok then
<Loki_VA> why would u hoax that?
<abarbaccia> can someone help me explain why when i go to try and add things to my init.d scripts so that daemons start at bootup, they refuse to stay running?
<griff> only thing I'm finding mondo-doc
<djm62> still, remember covert channels...if you really want to be secure, don't even plug it in
<HappyFool> griff: you are running on x86 or .. ?
<Loki_VA> must be a dell hater or some such lol the link itself had me curious
<griff> HappyFool, amd64 - maybe that's the pisser
<HappyFool> griff: ah
<griff> they haven't compiled for that version yet :-/
<HappyFool> griff: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=mondo&searchon=names&subword=1&version=hoary&release=all
<HappyFool> only i386
<griff> dang
<deviant> anyone ?
<HappyFool> griff: try maybe 'bacula'. never used it, but it has a great name ;)
<griff> :) will do
<HappyFool> "sucks the data out of your drives at night", sthg like that
<HillTop> OK, OK, so no one here empties trash but I need to empty trash. I'm using Hoary (installed on HD) and running out of disk space. Thanks.
<griff> it's for backing up over a network
<griff> http://www.bacula.org/
<HappyFool> it doesn't have non-network operation?
<djm62> HillTop: bottom right trash icon, right-click, select "Empty Wastebasket"?
<griff> looking now
<nalioth> griff try "sudo apt-get build-dep <pkgname>"  << this will install dependencys for mondo
<osity> raid
<osity> anyone know hoe to set it up
<nalioth> griff: where <pkgname> is mondo
<djm62> is it apt-get -b install mondo ? or apt-get -b source mondo?
<griff> nalioth, will try now thanks
<microhaxo> how can i fix this error
<microhaxo> error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<nalioth> djm62: "sudo apt-get source -b mondo"
<HillTop> djm62, thank you now I see it !!!! Ah, so much better. Thanks.
<JDigital> Hey ho, my sound no worky.
<nalioth> djm62: but ya need build-deps first
<JDigital> in Flash.
<griff> nalioth, one thing.... root - I've just installed ubuntu - what's the password :)
<djm62> nalioth: yeah...I do build-dep habitually
<nalioth> griff: use sudo
<griff> I am :)
<nalioth> djm62: you may, but does griff and others who are reading/lurking?
<griff> it's bringing up "password:"
<nalioth> griff: so give it yours
<djm62> griff: there is no root passwd
<griff> hehe sorted :)
<eric__> I just connected a ps2 mouse, and ubuntu won't detect it even after restarting, what should I do?
<deviant> common guys... what do i need to install for a SB Live sound card, besides emu10k1 module ? anyone ?!?
<griff> ok, so in ubuntu do I sudo everything when I want to do something in root?
<nalioth> griff: correct
<lsuactiafner> deviant : whats wrong witht he sound?
<griff> ok
<dgtl> hi everyone
<djm62> deviant: nothing, apart from snd-emu10k1...it should be ok out of the box
<Skinnybrown> Could somebody please help me get my laptop to join my wireless network?
<griff> I'm installing some other packages ATM, will try to install mondo in twenty mins or so
<eric__> and also, how do I install ndiswrapper?
<eric__> I can't even figure out how to Dl the kernel sources...
<griff> feels strange letting the distro rule me more than I rule it :)
<deviant> lsuactiafner: ok. i`ve just installed it to my box. i`ve configure it, but i still can`t get a sound. in stead, the old sound card (the one onboard) plays the sounds :(
<griff> hehe
<nalioth> griff: if you are on amd64, you'll find a familiarty with build-dep and apt source installs quite handy
<griff> used redhat, slackware, linuxfromscratch, gentoo
<griff> in the past
<black_Nightmare> any of you know a bit about laptop hardwares in a technical way? ;_)
<nalioth> griff: amd64 and ppc arches are lacking a bunch of binaries found in x86 arches
<griff> nalioth, thanks - I'm not worried about doing some "work"
* keikoz @ pluche
<djm62> deviant: ok...your onboard sound is being configured as sound-card-0
<Loki_VA> black_Nightmare, how so?
<forsaken> Is there a way to run the hardware detection stuff from inside of an install?
<lsuactiafner> deviant : reboot the pc, go into the bios, disable the onboard sound
<nalioth> griff: since you plan on 'working', are you familiar with 'checkinstall'?
<deviant> djm62: i don`t know for sure. but it was the only sound card in the box, untill 30 minutes ago, so i think the answer is yes
<black_Nightmare> loki_va do you know about minipci and/or pcmcia out of curiousity?
<ironmc> Hi everybody
<lsuactiafner> ummm
<djm62> deviant: if you can disable it in bios, it's probably a good option, otherwise it's quite simple to stop it taking priority...
<griff> nalioth, not really, explain pls :)
<lsuactiafner> whats a good program to enhance an image
<lsuactiafner> like leet rerendering to make it look much clearer?
<deviant> djm62: let me reboot 1st. let`s see if it does the trick
<Loki_VA> black_Nightmare, some, whats the problem?
<forsaken> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<forsaken> ??
* djm62 wonders if deviant was hot-swapping soundcards
<ironmc> I can't seem to open my cdrom drives with the botton on the drive but I can using a terminal and "eject"  any ideas
<lsuactiafner> forsaken : sudu modprobe ndiswrapper
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: ya tried gimp?
<black_Nightmare> well I was curious whats the theriocal max bandwidth for either expansion slots? :">
<deviant> djm62: haha. don`t wonder. i don`t habe a pcix slot ...yer
<deviant> *yet
<lsuactiafner> nalioth : got gimp but am hoping there is something better
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: not unless you've got a mac
<griff> nalioth, ok I see
<dgtl> anyone know how to change the color that shows up when you are logging in?
<dgtl> (desktop)
<lsuactiafner> hmm
<Cableguy> gimp is awsome
<dgtl> i've changed the desktop color but it doesn't work
<djm62> lsuactiafner: skilled use of gimp is probably a good option, unless you have technical knowledge of the sort of noise you have and some specialist domain-specific software
<nalioth> griff: checkinstall will save you lots of swearing when it comes time to upgrade/remove things
<lsuactiafner> what filters should i run to enhance it?
<nalioth> griff: but the debs it makes are for your own personal use (backup binarys)
<forsaken> lsuactiafner, I'm already root
<Loki_VA> not sure on minipci but pcmcia is ~132mb i thinks
<Hablandocontigo> Can someone help me troubleshoot my microphone? I have audacity but nothing records. It's frustrating.
<djm62> lsuactiafner: right-click on the image...Filters->Enhance->* is probably a good start
<lsuactiafner> did you run modprobe ndiswrapper?
<lsuactiafner> hmm suppose
<forsaken> lsuactiafner, this is a newly installed system
<black_Nightmare> loki_va..ty anyway..when my browser dies down needing a lot of cpu (several windows on various sites here hehe) I'll try look up some actual numbers
<black_Nightmare> but now I guess I'll go with 132mb just for starters (paper sketches)
<djm62> ...and people criticise ease-of-use ;)
<lsuactiafner> yeh but did you run it?
<parabolize> I want to make a shell that would simplify this http://users.adelphia.net/~phann8/paininthe!.txt
<deviant> djm62: it is working :)
<deviant> djm62: damn, sometimes i realize i`m so stupid. i relly forgot about disableing the onboard sound card :(
<Hablandocontigo> In sound preferences I can't play the sounds, though the files are present, what could this mean?
<husky1982> got extrem problems with my keyboard...
<djm62> parabolize: skip the cd bit and use ~/ paths throughout, and put #!/bin/bash as the first line
<parabolize> djm62: trying that, thanks
<griff> E: Unable to find a source package for mondo
<griff> hmmm
<crazyhorse> uuh. finally, i'm here :)
<nalioth> griff: then its on to plan b (btw, did your build-dep run ok?)
<Bisclaveret> oh cheese
* Bisclaveret gets an extreme amount of errors in wine trying to use these diskimages (formatting the diskette)
* seth_k is away: out
<Bisclaveret> fixme:int21:INT21_GetExtendedError Unknown error 1784
<Bisclaveret> err:int21:INT21_Ioctl_Block int21: unknown/not implemented parameters:
<Bisclaveret> int21: AX 440d, BX 0001, CX 0862, DX e648, SI 1070, DI 5b37, DS 0000, ES 0000
<Bisclaveret> etc
<lsuactiafner>    <Linforcer> heh, I just told m girfriend I like my women like I like I like my programming
<lsuactiafner>    <MuStR>     logical?
<lsuactiafner>    <Linforcer> C++
<lsuactiafner> rofl
<crazyhorse> i love these wine error messages =)
<misfit-toy>  /me has no idea why anyone would taint a nice linux system with wine
<lewwy> thats not tainting!
<lewwy> anyway
<seth_k> hehe. I installed IE6 in wine once. It was the only program that's ever crashed my entire box
<seth_k> i.e., not just wine, but the whole thing
<zyth> misfit-toy, cause Blizzard sucks and won't release a WoW client for Linux?
<Bisclaveret> misfit-toy: i'm trying to run some SFX archives to create some ERD's to repair my win2k drive
<lewwy> I want to reinstall grub to my computer since Windows XP rewrote it.  I have an ubuntu live cd and system rescue cd.  Anyone help me please?
<Bisclaveret> my linuxing is only an emergency/screw around thing, not an everyday thing as i know just enough to screw up my linux install and that's it ;)
<misfit-toy> all I mean is that if you want to still run windows junk, just build a white box and term serve to it.
<crazyhorse> misfit-toy, here in germany, companies MUST use an online tool for input taxes and this tool only runs under..winedows :/
<misfit-toy> crazyhorse, understood
<cary> should my linux volume mount on my mac volumes list?
<Bisclaveret> misfit-toy: give me some money to build said box. next box below this 1.1ghz machine is a pentium 1 133mhz with a 6 gb harddrive
<seth_k> lewwy, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Bisclaveret> which also doesn't ever want to work as it's a Packard Hell
<djm62> crazyhorse: but...aren't portions of the deutsch.gov moving to SuSe?
<seth_k> lewwy, you have all the tools you need if you have a live cd :)
<andre_luiz> i'm with trouble to make my audio card work
<Bisclaveret> i think it bit the bullet a few months ago
<osity> can software raid 1 be done after the OS install
<osity> ?
<andre_luiz> 0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<crazyhorse> andre_luiz, which sound chip?
<crazyhorse> which error message?
<xiaogil> Is it possible, in a terminal, to copy the content of a text file in a memory, instead of creating a file, when using commands such as "cat myfile.txt > newfile", which would be something like "cat myfile.txt > memory1" ?
<djm62> xiaogil: you could put it in /tmp
<andre_luiz> crazyhorse, no error messages, xmms start playing but still no sound
<lewwy> thanks, that looks promosing
<lewwy> seth_k, what tools would these be?
<djm62> xiaogil: and as a rough temporary pad, cat > /dev/null and type what you will
<lsuactiafner> andre_luiz : put your volume on xmms up
<lewwy> seth_k, for a grub install
<lsuactiafner> run alsamixer
<andre_luiz> lsuactiafner, it's already high
<andre_luiz> aumix, i've tried too
<crazyhorse> andre_luiz, i think there was a problem with alsa
<lsuactiafner> andre_luiz : then stop making it high (;
<andre_luiz>  Card: VIA 8237                                                                Chip: C-Media Electronics CMI9761                                             View: Playback                                                                Item: VIA DXS 3
<andre_luiz> damn =/
<andre_luiz> alsamixer seems to be right
<lewwy> ugh, why is the default gnome background poo brown
<djm62> andre_luiz: definitely not muted anywhere?
<crazyhorse> andre_luiz, alsamixer has detected everything correctly?
<djm62> lewwy: because the designers liked brown, and it's distinctive
<flyingpenguin900> what is the equivelent of a FC3 rpm for ubuntu... because when I open my p2p rpm it comes up like a zip file
<djm62> flyingpenguin900: a .deb file
<djm62> lewwy: and also, it can be changed in 30s or less ;)
<andre_luiz> crazyhorse, seems to be right
<nalioth> djm62: pray tell us, how?
<andre_luiz> DJ_Mirage, aumix and alsamixer don't show if is muted
* nalioth can't stand 'poo brown', it's so not 'this season'
<djm62> nalioth: right-click on the background, choose the appropriate image
<crazyhorse> andre_luiz, and ahem..speakers are on power and connected correctly, i suppose? ;)
<djm62> nalioth: or am I oddly mistaken?
<andre_luiz> crazyhorse, they're all on
<andre_luiz> i don't know what can be
<andre_luiz> i'll brb
<crazyhorse> which output plugin did you choose in xmms?
<djm62> nalioth: is there a problem there? (sudden insecurity)
<cianci10> Can someone help me?
<crazyhorse> cianci10, what's up?
<cianci10> I lost that panel on the top of the screen, how do i get it back?
<nalioth> djm62: not the image, the 'poo brown' colour scheme
<JDigital> hehe
<djm62> nalioth: oh, System->Preferences->Theme
<JDigital> it's not brown, it's golden
<nalioth> djm62: i wear 'poo brown' underwear, if there is a problem, i don't see it
<crazyhorse> cianci10, try alt+F2 and execute gnome-panel
<djm62> although really nice gnome themes are rare, IMO
<crazyhorse> alt+f2, not f4 ^^
<ivanox> hey, can anyone apt-get install xlibmesa-glu-dev without problems!? I get " http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg/xlibmesa-glu-dev_6.8.2-10_i386.deb  404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.138 80] "
<LinuxJones> ivanox, that repository server is not working correctly
<ivanox> wtf
<ivanox> which one should I use then?
<ivanox> I took that one from ubuntuguide
<nalioth> ivanox: edit your sources.list to remove the us. part of any address with us. prefacing it
<LinuxJones> ivanox, edit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the .us part from all lines then apt-get update and try again
<flyingpenguin900> djm62: and how do I run theas so called .deb files?
<ivanox> should I just remove the us. ?
<LinuxJones> yeah
<ivanox> ok, cool, I'll try it now
<crazyhorse> flyingpenguin900, sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<Bisclaveret> how do i mount my floppies?
<Bisclaveret> mount /media/floppy0 doesn't work
<Bisclaveret> mount: I could not determine the filesystem type, and none was specified
<djm62> Bisclaveret: mount -t auto /dev/fd0 /mnt/point ?
<djm62> Bisclaveret: is the disk OK? does -t vfat make a difference?
<Bisclaveret> the disk should be okay, i just bought them. ibm formatted, though. fat16
<flyingpenguin900> crazyhorse: dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<LinuxJones> flyingpenguin900, do you have synaptic open ?
<flyingpenguin900> yes...
<Hablandocontigo> Does anyone have the problem where you put files on a cd and then pick write-to-cd and some of the files end up corrupt on the CD? it happens everytime
<crazyhorse> flyingpenguin900, is synaptic running?
<nalioth> flyingpenguin900: you can only use one apt or dpkg at a time
<LinuxJones> flyingpenguin900, close it and try again
<nalioth> Hablandocontigo: i don't use nautilus built in burner for that reason
<nalioth> Hablandocontigo: try k3b or gnomebaker or graveman
<Hablandocontigo> nalioth: can we report a bug?
<Hablandocontigo> nalioth: or is it already known?
<lewwy> ARGH!
<nalioth> Hablandocontigo: bugzilla.ubuntu.org
<nalioth> Hablandocontigo: bugzilla.ubuntu.com, i mean
<Hablandocontigo> nalioth: thanks!
<lewwy> * /sbin/init: 428: cannot open dev/console: No such file
<djm62> Bisclaveret: -t fat should autodetect that, if I'm reading man mount correctly
<lewwy> i get that after i try repairing grub
<lewwy> and then
<lewwy> Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<Bisclaveret> bisclaveret@Dragon:/media$ sudo mount -t fat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0
<Bisclaveret> mount: unknown filesystem type 'fat'
<Bisclaveret>  mount -t msdos /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 ?
<LinuxJones> Bisclaveret, they are new disks ?
<Bisclaveret> yes
<nalioth> Bisclaveret: instead of 'fat', tis actually 'vfat'
<LinuxJones> Bisclaveret, are you going to nedd the files in windows ?
<Bisclaveret> yes
<LinuxJones> err need
<djm62> Bisclaveret: never hurts to try...the page does say that FAT 12,16, or 32 will be autodetected
<flyingpenguin900> why doesn't the gui auto open .deb as installers?
<LinuxJones> flyingpenguin900, what are you installing ?
<nalioth> flyingpenguin900: because there is no gui installer for debs
<crazyhorse> flyingpenguin900, usually you don't want to fetch deb files and install them but use apt or synaptic for that issue
<Bisclaveret> vfat appeared to work
<flyingpenguin900> ya well apt doesn't have p2p...
<flyingpenguin900> can ubuntu use .rar?
<djm62> flyingpenguin900: yes
<flyingpenguin900> how?
<djm62> flyingpenguin900: search synaptic for "unrar"
<ivanox> nice try guys, but it didnt work, and I know why, the package it tries to find is supposed to be at http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg/ and is called xlibmesa-glu-dev_6.8.2-10_i386.deb but if u manually browse it doesnt exist
<LinuxJones> flyingpenguin900, what p2p network  are you trying to use ?
<nalioth> ivanox: did you update your apt, after you edited out the 'us.'?
<ivanox> yup
<flyingpenguin900> LinuxJones: Point2Play buddy
<crazyhorse> did you save the list, after you edited out the us.? :)
<Razor-X> flyingpenguin900: you mean, Point and Click?
<ivanox> u can try it yourself nalioth: apt-get install xlibmesa-glu-dev
<Razor-X> flyingpenguin900: P2P == Peer to Peer
<LinuxJones> flyingpenguin900, I haven't heard of that one
<crazyhorse> isn't that transgaming stuff?
<flyingpenguin900> ok guys Point2Play is a grafical interface for cedega... ok don't woryabought it. yes it is crazyhorse
<Razor-X> crazyhorse: they had something similar, not Point2Play, IIRC
<Razor-X> oh, well, ok then ;)
<nalioth> ivanox: will give it a go, but im on PPC
<ivanox> ah ok
<blink> hi
<nalioth> ivanox: sorry, all i got was this >> xlibmesa-glu-dev is already the newest version
<Razor-X> nalioth: have you read the draft of my guide yet?
<blink> any1 can tell me how can i do aterm without boarder?
<ivanox> ok lol
<flyingpenguin900> hey if I know a program that only has a windows installer but you can download the source code can a linux installer be made for it? just wondering?
<ivanox> which repos do u have?
<nalioth> Razor-X: draft? close the window
<nalioth> Razor-X: not yet
<blink> any1 can tell me how can i do aterm without boarder?
<djm62> flyingpenguin900: it depends on how it's programmed...it may or may not be portable
<Razor-X> nalioth: http://www.sosdg.org/~razorx/CLI.pdf
<nalioth> Razor-X: yes, i have the addy, just havent summoned my xpdf servant to read it to me
<Razor-X> hehe, ok
<blink> hmmm?
<Razor-X> the version on my HDD is a bit newer though
<Razor-X> obviously, since i'm actively working on it
<unkn0wn> .
<IFRFLYR> Hey, if you're running a ndiswrapper around a linksys driver, do you have to cabextract the inf files from the exe on a WINDOWS box or is there some ubuntu software which will let you do it?
<unkn0wn> Razor-X,
<crazyhorse> uuh that late? it's dawning ^^
<unkn0wn> any1 can tell me how can i do aterm without boarder?
<Bisclaveret> it appeared to mount but nothing's showing up :/
<flyingpenguin900> djm62:  http://gempond.com/odc
<nalioth> Razor-X: you got it goin on! first paragraph, and i'm strugglin to keep my eyes open! great writing! heh
<IFRFLYR> Anyone have any experience with ndiswrapper?
<Razor-X> nalioth: cool!
<flyingpenguin900> does synaptic not have mplayer?
<capi> how do I access a samba share on my linux box through windows?
<nalioth> flyingpenguin900: yes it does, in universe or multiverse
<djm62> Razor-X: you might want to include --long-option syntax as well
<flyingpenguin900> nalioth: I serched for mplayer and nuthing came up. :(
<LinuxJones> capi, look to www.ubuntuguide.org
<IFRFLYR> capi, go to Network Neighborhood in windows, click on the Windows network, the name of your network, the linux  box and there it is
<djm62> Razor-X: and is zsh really older than bash? and the bourne shell is usually just "sh" (bash emulates it if called as /bin/sh)
<IFRFLYR> If you can't find it, search for computers near you; if not by name by IP address.
<IFRFLYR> Really, no ndiswrapper users here? Honest?
<Razor-X> djm62: I know that, but I called it BSH for non-confusing-ness
<Razor-X> although, I may change that
<fivre> OK, if I installed xmms via Synaptic, where the heck is it?
<Razor-X> I may expand piping to a total chapter on output redirectior, but... I don't know
<unkn0wn> any1 can tell me how can i do aterm without border?
<Razor-X> fivre: in a Terminal window, type xmms
<flyingpenguin900> hey in synaptic I serch for mplayer and nuthing comes up am I sercing roung?
<Razor-X> unkn0wn: man aterm (i'm thinking)
<dacrepair> i'm trying to get xmms
<djm62> Razor-X: also...you might like to mention that mv is the way to rename files
<crazyhorse> fivre, applications -> sound & video -> xmms
<Razor-X> flyingpenguin900: did you add the extra repos?
<Razor-X> djm62: ohhh yeah.... escaped my mind
<dacrepair> ?
<Razor-X> djm62: and cp for backups
<flyingpenguin900> Razor-X: I aded universe...
<dacrepair> what ive done is edited my .list file and typed apt-get install xmms
<djm62> Razor-X: I can't imagine another use for cp...other than getting a spare copy of a file :-/
<microhaxo> error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Razor-X> djm62: heh
<dacrepair> thats what happened
<djm62> dacrepair: apt-get update first
<Razor-X> flyingpenguin900: make sure you do sudo apt-get update
<dacrepair> so type this "apt-get update"
<djm62> dacrepair: yeah
<dacrepair> ok
<Razor-X> aptitude is awesome, i'm never going back to apt-get ;)
<dacrepair> and just so u no, i did use root
<apollo2011> I used to have Konqueror automatically refresh when new files were added to the directory it was in, if they were created by another window/program.  Now it seems to have stopped doing that and I can't figure out where that setting is
<raz> Anyone knows the name of the QT2 libs throu apt-get?
<paxon> Installed Ubuntu couple of days ago, I'm afraid everything is working fine, now I'm bored!
<djm62> Razor-X: also...you've missed a unix stalware: cat!
<flyingpenguin900> hey I just realized that it never asked me for a root pasword therefor I don't know what it is and I cant do su... I have to use the root terminal
* djm62 coins stalware, for stalwart software
<Razor-X> djm62: ahhh, did I forget it?
<flyingpenguin900> wait nvm I just figured it out
<Razor-X> djm62: i'm forgetting a lot, actually
<Razor-X> djm62: I knew I needed feedback in that section
<dacrepair> type this
<djm62> flyingpenguin900: there is no root user...you always use temporary privileges
<apollo2011> paxon: lol! are you complaing? ;-P
<Razor-X> djm62: you know what's really fun?
<djm62> flyingpenguin900: I said that wrong...there is no root passwd
<Razor-X> why use cp, when you can "cat foo > bar" ? ;)
<paxon> apollo2011, no just stunned. Last I used Linux was 3 years ago. I mean this Ubuntu is just perfect, atleast in my experience.
<flyingpenguin900> ya... just got confused there for a seccond. new to linux and have only learned abought 1 flavor
<dacrepair> "su should work"
<Razor-X> I may also lump some of the more advanced commands together
<apollo2011> paxon: lol I know.  I was using SuSE and tried out Ubuntu when I heard about it in several news articles on the Net and I was amazed to.  Definitely better than any other distro.  It is particularly interesting to look at the goals for Breezy on the wiki
<djm62> Razor-X: why emacs sources.list when you can cat >> sources.list ? ;)
<Razor-X> djm62: emacs... ewww ;)
<flyingpenguin900> if I install something using synaptic do I have to restart to get links in my start bar or do the programs not make links (meaning I have to make my own)
<paxon> apollo2011, word.
<Bisclaveret> argra. alright, is there any other windows emulator like wine?
<crazyhorse> dad, why do we hide from the police? -- they use emacs, son. we use vi =)
<fivre> How do I make a SBLive! work?
<Bisclaveret> because wine obviously isn't working, and dosbox doesn't work as the archives can't be run in dos mode
<crazyhorse> fivre, install your kernel headers and build alsa from the source
<djm62> Razor-X: I have used sed rather than vi before... /me dangerous
<dacrepair> open a terminal
* Bisclaveret has used copy con
<Razor-X> djm62: hehehe
<dacrepair> type sswd
<raz> Anyone knows the name of the QT2 libs throu apt-get? QT3 won't do..
<crazyhorse> djm62, i fear you ;)
<Razor-X> djm62: I was thinking of adding sed too... but... was not sure
<dacrepair> asks for a password?
<Razor-X> crazyhorse: haha! god one!
<dacrepair> then type in ur nu pass
<TokenBad> question on running ftp on ubunto
<TokenBad> I added a user to a dir
<TokenBad> say a group dir
<TokenBad> for uploading stuff
<TokenBad> does that dir need to have some set settings to allow people to upload?
<netsurf> hmm need help with the grub bootloader with the 64 bit edition of ubuntu
<netsurf> i get a code 17
<netsurf> its like it wipes the installation
<netsurf> after grub is installed
<ivanox> anyone on i386 that could try this: apt-get install xlibmesa-dev
<djm62> Razor-X: the nice way to do it would be to do "idiomatic usage" for each of the commands: everyone knows "tar -xzvf" "sed -e's/find/replace/' " and so on
<crazyhorse> Get:1 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main xlibmesa-gl-dev 6.8.2-10 [748kB] 
<dacrepair> did that work?
<crazyhorse> (etc) works fine.
<ivanox> de.archive
<ivanox> hmm
<ivanox> I try that one
<Razor-X> djm62: yeah, but that doesen't make you think
<Razor-X> djm62: that makes you memorize
<Razor-X> and without knowing the individual paramaters, you can't even come close to harnessing the true power of the command-line
<crazyhorse> ivanox, if this won't work either, for a small fee of $5,000.00 i will email you the .debs ;)
<netsurf> my hd is booting froma lone usb for safty purposes it boots but says that it cannot recognise the partition what is going on?
<ivanox> crazyhorse, hehee ;)
<djm62> Razor-X: one of the user interface areas which the command line excels in is "BLT syndrome"...muscle memory
<netsurf> under grub
<ivanox> crazyhorse, thanks for that repo, it worked :)
<ivanox> fucking standard one, fucked me up for this long lol
<crazyhorse> ivanox, grats :)
<Razor-X> djm62: the intended muscle memory by the short letter sequences and the close-together keys will never work htat way with me..... I use Dvorak
<Razor-X> *that
<djm62> Razor-X: another one you haven't mentioned: alias ;)
<Razor-X> ahhhh! yes
<flyingpenguin900> is there a way to get an adress bar on my browser(window browser)
<ivanox> I use swedish locale of dvorak(svorak), started last month, it's awesome :)
<magog> flyingpenguin900 use konqueror
<Razor-X> ivanox: congrats!
<djm62> flyingpenguin900: is it not the window title?
<ivanox> everyone should write dvorak hehe
<Razor-X> yeah, most definitely
<Hablandocontigo> What's the best way to manage mail-list communication?
<Razor-X> and put away that idiotic mouse, a trackball is the way to go ;)
<djm62> and speak esperanto while wearing vegetarian shoes!
<Hablandocontigo> saluton!
<TokenBad> anyone know?
<Hablandocontigo> Cxu vi parolas esperanton?
<flyingpenguin900> magog: what is konqueror???
<Razor-X> so what if I use nothing computer-standardized, not my fault ;)
<Razor-X> flyingpenguin900: only the kickassiest browser you've ever seen.... second to Opera, of course ;)
* seth_k is back.
<flyingpenguin900> ...that isn't what I ment by browser magog
<Razor-X> i'ld like to let all the new people in here know something, and remember it well........
<Razor-X> GOOGLE IS YOUR FRIEND
<fivre> how can I map middle mouseclick to ctrl+T?
<Razor-X> XD, i'm done
<cary> does anyone have any idea why my audio wouldnt be working? i just installed gstreamer to work with music player. it says its playing but icant hear anything
<Razor-X> if you don't understand something at first, google it, or find a man page
<Chetic> When trying to run make.sh for fglrx I get this: "kernel includes at /usr/src/linux/include not found or incomplete"
<Chetic> help
<fivre> Razor-X: Wikipedia is pretty nice too
<Razor-X> fivre: but, not for Linux
<flyingpenguin900> I mean a adress bar(that you can type in) in the window browser like when you open home or filesystem
<Razor-X> I use it for mathematics a lot (i'm jumping 3 years of math this summer)
<Razor-X> although, if you used Google and man, most of us helpers here wouldn't have to help ;)
<Razor-X> not that we're getting paid
<bigbill52a> have you installed your kernel headers...chetic?
<djm62> Chetic: you need to install the kernel-headers package
<fivre> flyingpenguin900: try adding a "Discs" shortcut to the panel
<fivre> it brings it up in the file browser
<bigbill52a> that was fast...lol..killed another bunny
<djm62> flyingpenguin900: you can do it from ctrl-L
<Chetic> bigbill52a, damn straight, I have
<bigbill52a> what kernel?
<Chetic> err haven't got it memorized..
<Razor-X> hmmmm... I like my Konsole... but, what are the advantages of other terminals?
<djm62> Chetic: and are they at /usr/src/linux or some variant that you need to specify?
<Razor-X> terminal emulators, excuse me
<Chetic> djm62, hang on..
<djm62> Razor-X: rxvt is very small, gnome-terminal does good things with hyperlinks
<Razor-X> djm62: i've heard lots about aterm and (Englightenment's) eterm
<flyingpenguin900> djm62: don't want a pop up... I want to see it at the top like I did in FC3 like i do in windows.
<Hablandocontigo> How does gnome manage to display foreign text correctly everywhere including firefox?
<djm62> flyingpenguin900: gconf-editor
<djm62> Hablandocontigo: it has coders all over the globe...
<Chetic> ok bigbill52a, djm62, never mind..
<Madeye> hmm anyone aware of opml to rss20 converter?
<xxcypherusxx> I'm trying to get my webcam to work with spca5xx and in the wiki tutorial there is an inconsistancy that doesn't mach i
<xxcypherusxx> up with my system
<Razor-X> Hablandocontigo: because of the unicode and ISO standards
<dacrepair> ok now i have xmms and btw, thankyou
<flyingpenguin900> once agen djm62 not what I ment...
<djm62> flyingpenguin900: no, this is...
<Razor-X> flyingpenguin900: I see you find your visuals need to be fine-tuned to perfection
<Hablandocontigo> Razor-X: my debian configured KDE wasn't doing that, does ubuntu's kde work with unicode?
<flyingpenguin900> djm62: you know when you have an internet browser? and there is that adress bar at the top. well that in the normal browser
<djm62> flyingpenguin900: once you've started gconf-editor...
<dacrepair> i want to play my music which is on another partition, how do i mount it because i know it isnt yet
<Razor-X> flyingpenguin900: yes it does, i'm in it right now
<djm62> flyingpenguin900: apps->nautilus->preferences
<flyingpenguin900> Razor-X: I have grown to be used to that bar.
<djm62> flyingpenguin900: then check the box "Always use browser"
<djm62> flyingpenguin900: it's the first box, and will make nautilus do what you want
<dacrepair> is it "mount /dev/hda1 fat32
<dacrepair> "
<Razor-X> djm62: hmmm, you know, if I started using Gnome today, and wanted that, I would look immediately in Nautilus prefs first
<_rob> hello everyone, i have a problem
<dacrepair> ok
<Razor-X> dacrepair: sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/mount/point -t vfat
<dacrepair> _rob what is it
<_rob> i lost my kubuntu.desktop file
<Razor-X> djm62: just out of reflex, but, how come others don't understand that same thing?
<_rob> and i cant seem to fine the program i can put in my .desktop file that will start kde
<flyingpenguin900> djm62: thank you, thank you, thank you
<djm62> Razor-X: it isn't nautilus prefs as such...
<dacrepair> o, i dont know anything about kubutu
<djm62> Razor-X: this is to do with gnome HIG
<Razor-X> djm62: directly after, i'ld search Gnome prefs
<_rob> reinstalling kubuntu-desktop doesnt give me the kubuntu.desktop file, nor does it give me something like startkde
<Razor-X> djm62: and then, i'ld go on google
<djm62> flyingpenguin900: hope it's what you were after ;)
<Razor-X> _rob: kubuntu.desktop does not start KDE
* djm62 makes a mental note never to tick that box
<Razor-X> errrr... nevermind
<_rob> i know... but i want a nice little option for KDE in kdm/gdm/xdm
<Razor-X> djm62: XD
<Razor-X> _rob: KDM does load default with KDE in Kubuntu
<raz> Anybody successfully installed Qtella under ubuntu?
<_rob> ill try that
<Razor-X> raz: if it's attemptable, it's been done
<_rob> Razor-X: I will be back (unless it works)
<raz> Razor-X, I can't find the QT2 libs for it :(
<Razor-X> raz: you have all the repos?
<flyingpenguin900> hey ubuntu isn't using my 2nd(virtual) cpu... wait does that just mean I booted to the roung kernel?
<Razor-X> raz: you use Gnome I presume?
<raz> Razor-X, pretty sure i do.. installed the QT3 ones.
<raz> Razor-X, yes.
<Razor-X> then why use Qtella?
<zyth> flyingpenguin900, you want an SMP kernel most likely.
<zyth> Linux veritas 2.6.10-5-686-smp #1 SMP Tue Jun 7 09:34:54 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<raz> Razor-X, what do you recommand?..
<zyth> I have a HT Pentium IV so I use SMP
<Razor-X> raz: GTK-Gnutella
<_rob> no luck
<_rob> is there a way to force a dist-downgrade (as in, no more breezy?)
<djm62> flyingpenguin900: uname -a will give you the info that zyth just showed for your own system
<Razor-X> _rob: try and change around the configs of KDM
<raz> Razor-X, bah, aight. Qtella's interface looks cleaner tho, no?..
<Razor-X> raz: all GTK apps look like that to me.... except VLC ;)
<xxcypherusxx> can someone help me install the spca5xx module?
<djm62> xxcypherusxx: I think it's in gphoto2
<xxcypherusxx> oh really?
<xxcypherusxx> I saw a wiki about it https://wiki.ubuntu.com//Spca5xx and it has inconsistancies with their documentation and my system
<djm62> xxcypherusxx: from a quick "locate spca" it's in lib/gphoto2
<xxcypherusxx> ok i'll check it out
<djm62> xxcypherusxx: xsane might help get images, or gimp
<concept10> Anyone know a good place to get some fonts?
<xxcypherusxx> after installing the app how would I refresh the system so that the camera is detected?
<eric__> What package do I need to get the kernel sources?
<djm62> xxcypherusxx: just plug it in and start the app
<crimsun> linux-tree-2.6.10 if you're on hoary, eric__
<concept10> eric__, apt-cache search linux source
<eric__> ty
<crimsun> linux-tree* includes linux-source*, concept10
<djm62> xxcypherusxx: #spca50x on this server might also help you
<concept10> eric__, sorry wrong one
<xxcypherusxx> wow thanks
<xxcypherusxx> appreciate the help
<concept10> eric__, you want to complile a kernel?
<eric__> I'm just trying to learn debians naming conventions
<Hablandocontigo> How do I conver a wav file to wma 64kbps?
<eric__> concept10, I want to build a module against the tree
<Razor-X> i'll take a poll...
<Razor-X> what's the best terminal emulator?
<djm62> Razor-X: the one that fits your needs...
<Razor-X> djm62: which fits your needs, djm62?
<FlyingPenguin__> does ubuntu not come with a smp kernel?
<zyth> FlyingPenguin__, do /exec -o uname -a
<crimsun> eric__: all you need is linux-headers-$(uname -r), then
<crimsun> eric__: no need for the entire source tree
<djm62> Razor-X: I'm enjoying la dolce vita...default gnome-terminal is good enough for my lazy self ;) I am using zsh though
<concept10> eric__, try apt-cache search linux-source instead
<Razor-X> djm62: heh, I have Konsole on here, and have used rxvt.... don't like rxvt one bit ;0
<crimsun> FlyingPenguin__: you can install one, but the default kernel is targeted to the lowest common denominator
<eric__> cool
<Razor-X> *:)
<Razor-X> still default BASH here though
<Ahab> hello
<crimsun> FlyingPenguin__: for instance, you can just install linux-686-smp
<concept10> Anyone know where I might download some good fonts?
<crimsun> FlyingPenguin__: (if you have a P2 or better)
<TokenBad> anyone know why can't play wmv files on ubuntu?
<crimsun> concept10: do you have msttcorefonts from multiverse installed?
<FlyingPenguin__> zyth: said no such command as /exec
<zyth> crimsun, yep, I was just trying to get him to show what CPU he has so I could tell him if that was right.
<zyth> FlyingPenguin__, ok, just do uname -a in a terminal and show me the result
<FlyingPenguin__> Linux Scott 2.6.10-5-386 #1 Tue Jun 7 08:26:42 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<zyth> FlyingPenguin__, ok, and you have a Pentium 4?
<Razor-X> pretty sure he does, zyth
<concept10> crimsun, I need more than that .. im looking for helvetica .
<zyth> FlyingPenguin__,  so in Synaptic get linux-i686-smp
<Razor-X> I'm running Linux-686, awesome stuff that is
<FlyingPenguin__> zyth, p4 3.0hypertheding
<zyth> yeah, then you want linux-i686-smp
<zyth> same kernel I use
<zyth> go grab it from synaptic
<crimsun> keep in mind that the ubuntu kernels have HT disabled by default for security reasons
<crazyhorse> damn. poor little me wans HT, too =)
<crazyhorse> +t
<crimsun> if you want to reenable HT, you need to read the changelog
<zyth> crimsun, the SMP kernels have it disabled too now?
<zyth> eh *shrugs*
<FlyingPenguin__> zyth, I serced for linux-i686-smp and nuthing came back
<crimsun> zyth: you can't have HT without SMP
<Razor-X> FlyingPenguin__: linux-686-smp
<zyth> crimsun, I know :)
<HyperZid> whats the main diffrence between debian and ubuntu?
<crimsun> anyhow, back to the jazz festival
<zyth> crimsun, I'm just all confused. whee.
<starla> I've suddenly run into problems burning cds in hoary.  I burned one cd successfully, and now ubuntu doesn't seem to recognize when i put in a new blank cd.  can someone help?
<HyperZid> basicly.. I have 3 diffrent types of pc's I want to install debian/ubuntu on... 1. a server 2. my own desktop pc (want pretty new programs there) 3. my family's desktop pc.. they dont know a shit about linux.. and just want it to work..
<crazyhorse> starla, use k3b or any cdrecord frontend.
<Ahab> I have a printer question.  What is the 'LPR printing system' and is it in Ubuntu to begin with?  My printer has linux drivers but it says that it needs the 'LPR printing system'?  Google didn't help me out at all.   http://solutions.brother.com/linux/sol/printer/linux/lpr_drivers.html  Thanks
<Hablandocontigo> Is there a legal way to encode to mp3?
<HyperZid> what versions of debian/ubuntu should I choose for theese 3 profiles?
<crazyhorse> ahab, what's your printer?
<starla> i tried using gnomebaker but the same thing happens.  It says 'please insert a blank cd' and then hangs until it crashes
<raz> Hablandocontigo, doesn't windows media player do it..?
<crazyhorse> starla, yes i know, same bug here. cdrecord works.
<concept10> HyperZid, you want a nice stable linux install use ubuntu...its way friendly
<raz> Hablandocontigo, must be legal.
<concept10> HyperZid, if you want a server you might want to use debian although you can use ubuntu for that purpose also
<Ahab> brother mfc-420cn
<x_or> Can anyone tell me how to map my NIC to a specific device name, like eth1?
<chris_h> hab...:  .use sound juicer
<FlyingPenguin__> when I serch for mplayer nuthing comes up pleas help.
<Hablandocontigo> Raz well, I don't have Windows, my questions is then: is there a legal way to encode to mp3's on Linux?
<concept10> starla, that may be a problem with your burner
<HyperZid> concept10, ok.. so ubuntu is more user friendly?... but who gets packages updated first?
<starla> concept10, i just successfully burned a cd a few seconds ago though.
<HyperZid> concept10, whats ubuntu's weak side's.. compeard to debian?
<concept10> HyperZid, ubuntu is a very polished linux distro for desktop everyday use.  As far as the packages Debian has more packages but all of the packages you might need are in Ubuntu's repositories
<starla> is cdrecord just for audio cds? I'm having trouble understanding how to use it
<crazyhorse> cdrecord is for everything
<crazyhorse> don't use it directly, get a frontend for it
<zyth> Hablandocontigo, the legality depends on where you live
<concept10> HyperZid, there is no real downside compared to debian.  Debian has a larger developer community.  But some work on Ubuntu.
<starla> so... i tried opening it... oh. ok.  sorry, i'm pretty new to linux.
<FlyingPenguin__> ok guys... when I serch for mplayer synaptic nuthing comes up pleas help
<crazyhorse> k3b is very nice (although it requires all the kde libraries)
<zyth> Hablandocontigo, oh you're in the US.  ick.
<zyth> Nothing is legal!
<zyth> ;)
<concept10> crazyhorse, you can use cdrecord from the command line
<FlyingPenguin__> concept10: just my defalt installaction of ubuntu k3b worked...
<Varanger> hi!
<HyperZid> concept10, ok. thanks
<Razor-X> hsa a vi user ever switched to emacs?
<Varanger> I have burned the Ubuntu ISO file...
<Hablandocontigo> zyth: yeah, cause OSes like Windows payed to be able to use mp3s?
<zyth> Razor-X, BWAHAHAHAHA
<crazyhorse> concept10, sure you can, but the common user wants a frontend.
<Razor-X> zyth: XD
<zyth> Hablandocontigo, yeah, or something, I don't know.
<Varanger> how can I check if it was well written?
<Varanger> is there any command for it ?
<Razor-X> I know it's posible, but has it _happened_?
<cary> hey bob2
<zyth> Razor-X, not that I know of.
<zyth> probably has some time though ;)
<FlyingPenguin__> ok guys... when I serch for mplayer synaptic nuthing comes up pleas help
<zyth> !restricted
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<zyth> FlyingPenguin__, see that url
<ivanox> anyone could give me a tip of anything cool I can get for my desktop?
<Hablandocontigo> Is there a good non-prorietary format that is supported by Windows/Mac out of the box?
<ivanox> something cool*
<Varanger> please... is someone listening to me?
<Hablandocontigo> proprietary*
<ivanox> 3 am here :/
<crazyhorse> FlyingPenguin__, read http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94
<zyth> Hablandocontigo, for compressed audio? :/ not really.
<chris_h> try ogg
<chris_h> not out of the bx but close
<zyth> chris_h, he wanted 'supported out of the box on windows'
<Razor-X> here's my opinion of Gnome quoted straight from someone else
<zyth> yah
<Razor-X> "...after many, many years of watching Gnome get worse and worse..."
<concept10> Razor-X, youre posting that for .../
<concept10> ?
<Razor-X> no apparent reason, it seems
<ivanox> for anyone using gnome ofc
<ivanox> so tell me something cool I can use on my gnome desktop ^_^
<concept10> post that in #desktop-manager-wars-and-bashing
<Hablandocontigo> What would mac and windows users have to do to use ogg?
<Razor-X> concept10: why? then I can't try and convert n00bs early ;)
<Razor-X> Hablandocontigo: a lot
<crazyhorse> Hablandocontigo, recent winamp versions support ogg vorbis.
<Razor-X> UT2k3 and 2k4 uses Ogg by default
<concept10> Razor-X,   to kde?
<Hablandocontigo> Wow, that's terrible.
<zyth> and there's a directshow filter for ogg for wmp
<Razor-X> concept10: yes ;)
<zyth> * #desktop-manager-wars-and-bashing :Nick/channel is temporarily unavailable
<zyth> aww :(
<concept10> Razor-X, its best to have new users know they have a choice
<Razor-X> zyth: I gave up on Winamp. Good player, but subsequent versions became more and more memory hogging as computers got beefier.... only my computer didn't
<Varanger> is there any way I can compare ISO files with CD burned with k3b ? dd ?
<Razor-X> concept10: I know ,I know, i'm just joking
<Razor-X> concept10: I feel the same way about text editors, even if I have preference
* concept10 gnome advocate
<eric__> Is there a way to set laptop options in Ubuntu??
<Razor-X> it really gets me when people just reccomend nano, and forget about it
<ivanox> Razor-X, which text editor do u prefer then?
<Razor-X> ivanox: vi, meself
<concept10> Razor-X, .ogg is supported in windows and mac
<ivanox> vi is too hardcore for me, hehee
<Razor-X> concept10: not by default in the former, IIRC
<Razor-X> ivanox: I was 11 when I first tried it... haven't looked back since
<Razor-X> hmmm, hold on, I need to clean my trackball
<ivanox> how old are u now?
<Razor-X> 15
<ivanox> ok
<cvogel> Hi everyone.
<crazyhorse> howdee
<Bisclaveret> the only media my computers could play was .mod until i was 14 or so back in 1997
<ivanox> :)
<cvogel> I have a quick but dumb question
<cvogel> :)
<Razor-X> Bisclaveret: I had a 486 till about 2 years back
<Razor-X> so, I was limited to MPGs
<Razor-X> and some .rm files
<Razor-X> cvogel: shoot
<Bisclaveret> razor: i didn't touch anything faster than a 386dx-40 until 96-97
<Bisclaveret> and nothing but dos 5.0-6.22
<crazyhorse> when i was young i just had an ibm speeker =)
<Bisclaveret> it's a bit hard to run windows on a 21meg st-225
<cvogel> I just downloaded the linux-tree module from synaptic so that I could have a linux-2.6.... directory in my user/src directory.. the .bz2 file is there.. should I do anything special besides extract it?
<cvogel> that is to get it installed correctly
<Razor-X> Bisclaveret: well, my dad introduced me to Windows 95 on a 486 in 96, got a 686 in '05, and only upgraded our RAM (from 8 MB to 40 MB) and our modem (from 14.4 k/s to 56.6 k/s)
<crazyhorse> just tar xfj it
<concept10> cvogel, are you trying to install a pre-compiled kernel or compile on yourself
<ironmc> has anyone heard of a bug in XMMS in Ubuntu with Nvidia SoundStorm onboard sound
<cvogel> I think a pre-compiled one.. just so that I can compile some source for installing a module
<crazyhorse> arr..hoary and sound, never ending story :/
<Bisclaveret> alright, obviously mounting the floppy drive like that isn't right.
<Bisclaveret> what is the CORRECT procedure for mounting the floppy drive in ubuntu
<Razor-X> Bisclaveret: sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy
<ironmc> I got the Music Player working but not xmms ... rats
<concept10> cvogel, do you want to compile a kernel yourself, also what module?
<Bisclaveret> because the disks are good, but nothing will write to them and the floppy formatter utility fails to write to track 0
<Bisclaveret> Razor-X: i've done that 2-3 times now. same story
<cvogel> it's for the newest madwifi drivers
<Razor-X> Bisclaveret: sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy -t auto
<cvogel> I need to set my KERNELPATH .. but the directory I need isn't there yet
<crazyhorse> ironmc, the other music player works well?
<cvogel> so I was told to download that
<Bisclaveret> mount: mount point /mnt/floppy does not exist
<Bisclaveret> i have.... nothing in /mnt
<Razor-X> Bisclaveret: ............
<Razor-X> then mkdir it!
<ivanox> please, just give me a tip of some nice program for my gnome desktop, like watching networkload, harddisk space or whatever
<djs> Bisclaveret: Alternatively - Places -> Computer -> right click on "Floppy Drive"  -> Mount Volume
<Razor-X> Bisclavaret: mkdir /mnt/floppy
<Bisclaveret> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<concept10> cvogel, why dont you just get the module - synaptic has the madwifi in the linux-restricted modules package
<crazyhorse> ivanox: tcpdump in gnome terminal? ;)
<ivanox> nooo =(
<cvogel> the most recent??
<ivanox> my desktop is so boring
<Razor-X> Bisclaveret: sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy -t vfat
<cvogel> which repository
<Bisclaveret> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/fd0,
<Bisclaveret>        missing codepage or other error
<Bisclaveret>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Bisclaveret>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Razor-X> hmmmm....
* Bisclaveret goes to reformat this disk yet again in dos
<concept10> cvogel,  I dont know about the most recent
<Razor-X> Bisclaveret: no wait!
<Bisclaveret> eh?
<eric__> how would I go about installing a package from source with apt-get and/or the GUI?
<cvogel> I need the most recent one. .according to a forum
<Razor-X> Bisclaveret: dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/fd0
<concept10> cvogel, okay
<Bisclaveret> alright
<Bisclaveret> and what did that do ?
<breezy> god dammit
<Razor-X> this nulled the floppy
<breezy> why did people name a stupid version "breezy"
<Razor-X> now try
<breezy> now in xchat it always tunrs blue
<breezy> like someone is mentioning my name
<Razor-X> mke2fs /dev/fd0
<Bisclaveret> same problem
<breezy> well the version isn't stupid
<breezy> but you know what i mean
<Bisclaveret> hrm alright..
<Bisclaveret> now try mounting it again?
<Razor-X> ivanox: I may convert to emacs ;)
<Razor-X> MUAHAHAHAHA
<Razor-X> Bisclaveret: yeah
<Bisclaveret> same problem
<ivanox> Razor-X, why not go gnome and gedit :P
<Razor-X> Bisclaveret: what's it say?
<Razor-X> ivanox: will never give up my CLI roots!
<Razor-X> I used to be a Gnome person, actually
<Razor-X> but, Gnome started getting worse.... and worse............ and worse.................. and worse
<Bisclaveret> bisclaveret@Dragon:/mnt$ sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy -t vfat
<Bisclaveret> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/fd0,
<Bisclaveret>        missing codepage or other error
<Razor-X> and, then I moved to the wonderful world of KDE
<Razor-X> still, emacs seems a bit..... blocky
<ivanox> actually planning to switch to kde, but it's got alot of bugs in Fedora.
<Razor-X> Bisclaveret: of course
<ivanox> and that stupid "moving icons on desktop" bug...
<Razor-X> sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy -t ext2
<Razor-X> ivanox: not a bug in Kubuntu
<Bisclaveret> razor: i need these disks to be able to be seen in wine and windows
<ivanox> kubuntu doesnt have the prob with moving desktop icons?
<Razor-X> Bisclaveret: but, I want to know if it's a floppy problem first
<Razor-X> does it mount now, Bisclaveret?
<Bisclaveret> razor: it can't be a problem with the diskette. these diskettes format perfectly fine in msdos with no errror blocks
<cvogel> thanks for you help, though
<Razor-X> Bisclaveret: did it mount this time/
<Razor-X> *?
<Razor-X> ivanox: not a bit, no
<Razor-X> the only thing I use Kate for on this box is as a good LaTeX IDE
<Bisclaveret> yes
<Razor-X> Bisclavaret: sudo umount /dev/fd0  then mkfs.vfat /dev/fd0 then mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy -t vfat
<msg43> hello
<crazyhorse> hi msg43
<msg43> is it possible to search the packages apt-get has?
<Razor-X> msg43: apt-cache search packagename
<crazyhorse> apt-cache search or via synaptic
<msg43> oh ok thanks
<msg43> and how do I have script run at boot up
<Razor-X> where packagename is the package you are searching for ;)
* Razor-X goes back to LaTeX'ing
<Bisclaveret> alright, that mounted
<Bisclaveret> does this mean files on my floppy will be in /mnt/floppy?
<Razor-X> Bisclaveret: yeahp
<Razor-X> and now, the fs should be readable by Windows
<crazyhorse> msg43, have a look at /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<Razor-X> Bisclaveret: the best formatting method for a floppy is "dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/fd0 & mkfs.vfat /dev/fd0"
<JAyRULE> how do i get flash enabled in firefox
<JAyRULE> ??
<Razor-X> JAyRULE: not sure, wait around for a firefox user
<JAyRULE> oh...what do you use Razor-X?
<JAyRULE> u have Ubuntu installed right?
<AE86_Racer> can someone give me a hand with an install issuse?
<Razor-X> JAyRULE: Opera
<JAyRULE> ahh
<Razor-X> AE86_Racer: shoot
<concept10> JAyRULE, sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<kram_> hi guys, got a question for u, i installed breezy today (yes i read warning too late) and now i wnat to downgrade to hoary again, is it possible? pinning option in etc/apt/preferences doesnt work
<AE86_Racer> ok
<Bisclaveret> grf
<AE86_Racer> I have a Toshiba Satellite M45-S331 that Im trying to install Ubuntu on
<AE86_Racer> OS: WinXP Professional 5.1 Service Pack 2 (Build #2600) CPU: Intel Pentium M , 1.60 GHz Video: Generic Television on Mobile Intel(R) 915GM/GMS,910GML Express Chipset Family (1280x800x32bpp 60Hz) Sound: SoundMAX Digital Audio Memory: Used: 436/504MB Uptime: 2h 2m 43s HD: [C:]  25.06/64.56 GB [T:]  3.27/5.86 GB Connection: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection - Intel Wireless Connection Agent Miniport @ 1.0 Mbps (R
<AE86_Racer> those are the specs
<Bisclaveret> Razor-X: i tried to do a sudo cp <file> /mnt/floppy
<AE86_Racer> now after unloading everything from the CD and setting up grub
<Bisclaveret> cp: writing `/mnt/floppy/disk1.exe': Input/output error
<AE86_Racer> I restart and let grub load Ubuntu
<Ghetek> !seen kassetra
<ubotu> kassetra <~kassetra@c-67-171-201-213.hsd1.or.comcast.net> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu, 2d 19h 59m 3s ago, saying: 'ds installs just fine, and both are runnign.'.
<kram_> Bisclaveret: disk is faulty
<AE86_Racer> and it locks up trying to load hotplug
<AE86_Racer> any ideas?
<Razor-X> Bisclaveret: yeah, must be
<kram_> try another flippy disk Bisclaveret
<Bisclaveret> they aren't
<Razor-X> AE86_Racer: try Recovery mode
<Bisclaveret> i just tried all disks in the box i just bought
<Razor-X> Bisclaveret: put it in DOS, and find out, they must've gone faulty
<kram_> Bisclaveret: either they are all faulty or your floppy cables arent corectly attached, no other possibility i can think of
<Bisclaveret> Razor-X: they go faulty once i try to write anything to them in linux. when i reformat them in dos, they're perfectly fine
<AE86_Racer> razor:same result no dice
<kram_> maybe tehy gonne loose
<AE86_Racer> keeps freezing trying to load hotplug
<Razor-X> AE86_Racer: have any USB devices attached?
<Bisclaveret> but when i try to write to them in linux, they get a general fault in dos again and i need to reformat
<AE86_Racer> yeah a Microsoft USB optical mouse
<msg43> crazyhorse, thanks you I will look been extremely busy help someone
<AE86_Racer> it didnt have an issue when I installed onto an older system
<Razor-X> AE86_Racer: try removing it, and restarting
<AE86_Racer> you mean trashing the partition and starting over?
<ivanox> anyone in here from the us? is gabby a male or female name!?
<Razor-X> AE86_Racer: no, I mean, removing the Optical Mouse
<kram_> can anybody help me downgrading vrom breezy to hoary again? is it even possible?
<Razor-X> ivanox: female, generally
<Razor-X> a nickname
<ivanox> ok, thanks Razor-X
<AE86_Racer> Razor:same result
<spanglesontoast> is it possible to switch over from a different sound module without restarting?
<jbwiv> guys...trying to install libsdl1.2-dev on Hoary (to support qemu installation).  libsdl1.2-dev depends on xlibmesa-glu-dev_6.8.2-10_i386.deb, which supposedly is in the main apt repositories.  However, every repository I check is missing it, although if you search google for it it indicates it was indeed once there.  libsdl1.2-dev won't install without it....any idea what's going on?
<Razor-X> AE86_Racer: hmmm............
<Razor-X> AE86_Racer: not really sure then
<Razor-X> jbwiv: the package is xlibmesa-glu-dev
<Razor-X> IIRC
<jbwiv> Razor-X: yes...Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg/xlibmesa-glu-dev_6.8.2-10_i386.deb  404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] 
<jbwiv> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<jbwiv> Razor-X: I get this from every repository I try...it's simply not there. :(
<paxon> Ugh, even gnomebaker works outta the box. Me <3 Ubuntu.
<Razor-X> jbwiv: you're pretty lost, I see ;)
<Razor-X> the us.archive.ubuntu.com repositories have been down for ages now
<jbwiv> Razor-X: really?  What should I be pointing to, then?
<Razor-X> remove the "us." from all of 'em, and then run a "sudo aptitude update"
<jorgp2> is there a gnupg 1.4.1 available for hoary?
<Razor-X> or, sudo apt-get update, if you want to use apt-get ;)
<Razor-X> jorgp2: there's gpg2
<msg43> are there any good guides on the learning linux and bash?
<jbwiv> Razor-X: hrmh....hang on.  thanks :)
<jorgp2> no  gnupg 1.4.1 is latest stable
<paxon> msg43, I'm reading Running Linux (Oreilly).
<jbwiv> Razor-X: ugh.... Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg/xlibmesa-glu-dev_6.8.2-10_i386.deb  404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] 
<transgress> is msn borked for anyone else in gaim?
<msg43> paxon, ok thank you
<kram_> can anybody help me downgrading vrom breezy to hoary, or tell me if its even possible
<kram_> read the downgrad frm hoary to warty, but that emthod isnt working anymore
<jbwiv> Razor-X: any idea?
<msg43> how can I have a program start at login?
<kram_> msg43: i assume u meaning under X? depends on your desktopmanager/window manager
<msg43> kram_, yes gnome that runs gdm
* TokenBad is so confused
<kram_> there is an autostart folder on my gnome desktop
<kram_> but there is somehwere a start programs thingie
<kram_> letme see
<msg43> well what I want to do is x11vnc -passwd thepasswd
<kram_> have to check on debian desktop since breezy fucked my X
<kram_> under preferneces u got a session entry
<jbwiv> or anyone for that matter?  I'm thinking Hoary's repositories are a bit hosed.
<kram_> under session there is a startup programs thingie
<paxon> Open up your GNOME menu, select Preferences followed by Sessions. Switch to the Startup programs tab
<kram_> u can enter programms there
<msg43> ok
<kram_> can anybody tell me what that means
<kram_> Jun 17 03:54:10 localhost kernel: mtrr: base(0xe8020000) is not aligned on a size(0x300000) boundary
<Bisclaveret> Razor-X: people in another channel are telling me i should have a /dev/fd0u1440
<kram_> x not working since breezy update
* msg43 doesn't use ubuntu. He has a friend using it. He uses archlinux
* msg43 uses archlinux not his friend
<paxon> Anyone knows a perl scripts for reading logs, like loco?
<crazyhorse> paxon, don't know loco, what do you need?
<msg43> paxon, can you read a perl script with cat?
<msg43> I meant a log script
<paxon> crazyhorse, just colored easy on the eyes logs.
<crazyhorse> paxon, any special log format?
<paxon> crazyhorse, syslog auth..
<paxon> loco colors the logs as in tail - /var/log/syslog  | loco but not good enough
<paxon> -f*
<crazyhorse> paxon, i see, well i don't know any tool for that, but it should'nt be easy to write
<crazyhorse> arr it SHOULD be
<paxon> true, but I'm too new to write even my name :/
<ivanox> u guys saw the explot for ultimate php board lol?
<ivanox> exploit*
<crazyhorse> paxon, lol
<phillipc> anyone know if I can distribute my maildir over imap today with hula?
<crazyhorse> paxon, what's wrong with this loco thing?
<paxon> nothing just needs some editing.
<crazyhorse> paxon, which?
<paxon> color.
<paxon> Like 'root' should be red 'user' white 'date' green ..etc nothing major.
<paxon> crazyhorse, I gotcha an idea for a project ..eh?
<sophie_msumu> go pistons go
<crazyhorse> paxon, copy /usr/bin/loco in your homedir and have a look
<paxon> kent, thanks.
<crazyhorse> this should be easy enough to edit for you, search for the word palette
<paxon> Yeah I'll look at it.
<starla> I'm still not able to solve my cd burning problems...
<dimgr_> hello , is a mobility X600 ATI supported? anyone got it to work? i can get other ati cards to work but not this
<kram_> hmm
<kram_> upgraded to breezy, seems it cnat find font path
<kram_> any ideas?
<Loki_VA> hi people
<Loki_VA> anyone having issues with gaim and msn?
<phoenixp3k> Anyone using GAIM? noticing problems even after the update
<Loki_VA> lol
<Loki_VA> indeed
<phoenixp3k> well guess we're all rushing on the problem
<Loki_VA> msn must be down or changin things
<phoenixp3k> I doubt it
<phoenixp3k> tryed e-messenger
<socomm> What exactly are you upgrading to for?
<phoenixp3k> working fine
<starla> I'm trying to use cdrtoaster to burn a data cd like someone here suggested I try.  But it doesn't seem to allow anything but iso and audio? how do I add files to the cd using cdrtoaster?
<socomm> I don't think there's anything extra  ordinarily new in breezy to merit the upgrade just yet.
<phoenixp3k> well, not sure it fully works
<socomm> starla: Have you tried K3B?
<phoenixp3k> Anyone using GnomeBaker?
<starla> no, not yet. it requires all the kde libraries and I figured I'd try this first.
<starla> I was trying to use gnomebaker too
<socomm> I'd suggest giving that application a shot since it's probably the best OSS cd creation app out there.
<starla> but it still won't recognize that I have a blank cd in the drive.
<zyth> socomm, does it work without tweaks on gnome ubuntu?
<TokenBad> is there a way to monitor inet traffic in ubuntu?
<starla> does anyone here know how to use cdrtoaster?
<starla> I know that must be a stupid question, but I'm really looking for some help figuring out what's wrong with my system
<starla> I'm a pretty new girl to linux... and I'm really stuck.
<Loki_VA> TokenBad, iptraf is a good terminal app
<transgress> so does anyone have a suggestion for buying music in linux?
<phoenixp3k> Gaim & MSN problem...
<TokenBad> i type that in and says not found
<likkashot> oh yeh
<likkashot> I need help burning a cd
<phoenixp3k> is this Microsoft trying to kick off alternate software...
<transgress> phoenixp3k: yep... it's down
<likkashot> ubuntu says my computer is to slow to burn at these speeds
<Loki_VA> TokenBad, so download it
<socomm> transgress: Just go out and buy regular albums.
<transgress> socomm: online... $10... store... $17
<transgress> socomm: stealing... free... but i can't find it for free... so i'm resorting to the next cheapest thing
<likkashot> is there an alternate prog to burn iso
<Loki_VA> k3b
<transgress> likkashot: what are you using?
<socomm> cdrecord
<transgress> k3b then
<likkashot> right click :)
<socomm> Anything else is just a front end for said utility.
<starla> Can someone help me? If I use gnomebaker, it does 'creating data disk image' and when it tries to actually burn it, it says I don't have a cd in the drive.
<Loki_VA> or cdrecord thru term
<phoenixp3k> Use http://webmessenger.msn.com/default.aspx?R=1 As an alternate
<Adyeths> GnomeBaker is nice for burning cd's.
<zyth> Anyone else having MSN issues right now?
<likkashot> cool
<starla> when I use nautilus, it basically does the same thing
<transgress> i think i'll just do w/o msn
<transgress> i hate the messenger anyway
<likkashot> i need to burn ubuntu 32
<starla> neither recognizes that I have a cd in the drive
<transgress> i try to just use jabber
<socomm> MSN, hah noobs.
<Loki_VA> starla, do normal cd's work thru ubuntu?
<starla> yes
<transgress> socomm: there is no place for that here.
<starla> normal cds work
<Loki_VA> u sure ur burner is ok?
<transgress> socomm: this is a help channel... either help or STFU
<Loki_VA> physically that is
<likkashot> should be
<starla> yeah i'm sure it is ok. i just successfully burned a cd just before this happened
<likkashot> if not im screwed
<starla> and a few minutes ago, it randomly started burning the cd that i'd been trying to burn... as if it'd been lagging for half an hour
<Loki_VA> socomm, i use msn to talk to winblowz ppl, I've been using linux for like 8 years
<starla> i went and watched part of stargate and came back and it was partway done.
<socomm> Well I'd suggest switching to different IM services, maybe one that's OSS or has open standards.
<socomm> Jabber maybe?
<Loki_VA> starla, interesting.. perhaps a update is in order?
<likkashot> where can I get gnomebaker
<starla> my system is up to date...  i update all the time
<likkashot> im so new to this
<transgress> hence me saying i use jabber... but socomm... it goes like this... if you know people on a messenger that you need to talk to... you'll use that messenger.
<Loki_VA> starla, no idea then, sry..
<socomm> Umm, IM is really for the teenie bopper crowd. I find it alot easier to pickup the phone and talk it up with friends.
<starla> how can I work toward solving this?  are there error logs I can look at?
<starla> crash logs or something? that someone could look at and help me figure out what the problem is?
<transgress> socomm: opinions are like assholes... anyway... help channel... stick to helping or not talking.
<likkashot> :)
<starla> I'm sorry I'm not a very smart linux user... this must seem really annoying
<Amaranth> socomm: It's the exact opposite here. I hate talking on the phone.
<likkashot> gnomebaker?
<phoenixp3k> Adyeths, can't manage to burn anything
<djs> likkashot: sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<transgress> starla: what kind of system do you have?
<socomm> Amaranth: If I must, the phone is the best tool for the job.
<transgress> starla: like your system specs
<Loki_VA> starla, maybe a dma issue
<starla> custom built system.  about 1ghz, 30gig hd
<transgress> how much ram?
<Razor-X> you know, they need to have a Dvorak version of vi
<starla> what does a 'dma issue' mean?
<starla> what other specs do you want?
<transgress> i'd like to use the Dvorak keyboard... but dear god... i don't care to learn to type again
<likkashot> thanks djs
<transgress> starla: how much ram does it have?
<Amaranth> socomm: If it's a client or a short 1 minute phone call, sure. Otherwise I like IM because I can usually type faster than I can talk.
<starla> 512mb ram
<TokenBad> ok someone has to know this
<Razor-X> transgress: I never learned QWERTY, but had my own spatial style and could do a nice 90 WPM
<raz> pft, 90 wpm.
<TokenBad> how to set the permissions in nix so people can read write and make from a ftp
<Razor-X> so, it wasn't as hard to unlearn QWERTY as it is for most people
<raz> peanuts.
<transgress> i can usually pull around 100 on qwerty... lately i've been lagging behind though
<Razor-X> raz: I know
<Razor-X> now I can type much faster ;)
<starla> ok, here's what just happened: I let gnomebaker crash on its own, and a burn:///window popped up on its own.  I hit write to disc, and it appears to be working now... why would this happen?
<transgress> i definitely don't want to unlearn qwerty
<raz> Razor-X, just kidding.. eum.. hey, what do you recommand for an audio editor under linux!?
<transgress> because i'd still like to be able to go to somewhere else and be able to use their keyboards
<transgress> Razor-X: audacity maybe?
<Razor-X> raz: heh, I know ;) and I'ld say Azureus
<Loki_VA> starla, type this in term, sudo hdparm -i /dev/insertdeviceforburnerhere and msg me the output
<Razor-X> errr!
<Razor-X> Audacity
<Razor-X> always get the two confused
<transgress> i was about to say wtf
<concept10> Amaranth, did anything work out with config-services?
<likkashot> this ubuntu is nice
<transgress> yes it is
<likkashot> i love the support
<Amaranth> concept10: I haven't been able to use my computer.
<Amaranth> concept10: And I'm still not home.
<djs> likkashot: np.  You can also use System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<likkashot> i had a course on linux with fedora core 3 but its a little bit lost
<phoenixp3k> No support for the Gaim problem coalition?
<concept10> Amaranth, oh - okay
<transgress> there has got to be a good way to buy music on linux... i mean we all aren't theives are we?
<Razor-X> transgress: I know a lot of people who don't unlearn QWERTY
<transgress> phoenixp3k: try #gaim?
<raz> phoenixp3k, #gaim
<concept10> likkashot, where did you take that course
<phoenixp3k> true :p
<Razor-X> transgress: you sure? ;)
<Amaranth> concept10: I'm on a POS 133Mhz with 32MB of RAM running Windows ME with a 56k connection from Walmart. :)
<Razor-X> Amaranth: XD
* socomm pukes.
<concept10> Amaranth, gosh, where are you?
<transgress> Razor-X: starting to doubt it... but there are a few things i can't find on bt to steal... so i'm resorting to the next cheapest thing
* Amaranth does too
<Razor-X> wow, can it get worse?
<zyth> Amaranth, serious?  THat's kinda awesome
<Amaranth> Razor-X: The keyboard also sucks and the mouse is jumpy.
<Razor-X> transgress: ahhh, that's when you go to your special connections ;)
<TokenBad> take it no one knows then...thanks
<Amaranth> TokenBad: 755 should be good for a dir, which is the default.
<Razor-X> Amaranth: tell me it has QWERTY and a normal mouse and tat's enough ;)
* concept10 hates jump mice
<transgress> Razor-X: they don't have them either... i think i need more special connections
<TokenBad> so chmod 755?
<Razor-X> transgress: PM me what you're looking for
<Adyeths> GnomeBaker is just a gui frontend to the command line apps for burning cd's.
<Adyeths> probably something in the settings.
<Adyeths> I'm not really an expert on using it. I just know it works for me without much trouble on those rare occasions that I burn a cd. (which is very rare. heh.)
<socomm> I prefer K3B since it accomodates all my pirating needs.
* socomm hugs the K3B developers.
<raz> Razor-X, damnit, why do you love GTK1 progs so much =\
<Razor-X> socomm; mmmhmmm
<Razor-X> raz: I don't, I just reccomend them for you ;)
<socomm> K3B I <3 you.
<Amaranth> TokenBad: That's the default.
<jim_> guys, is there a relatively easy way to change my desktop to use KDE? I'm using Ubuntu, which has Gnome by default
<zyth> socomm, Pirating? pfft, noob.
<socomm> jim_: Kubuntu, look it up.
<Amaranth> jim_: Install the kubuntu-desktop package and restart.
<raz> Razor-X, heh.. well.. any non-GTK1 sound editors you recommand?..
<jim_> socomm,
<jim_> thanks
<Razor-X> raz: well, Audacity is the best free one, in my experience
<Razor-X> and it's not GTK1.... is it?
<Razor-X> it's all good with GTK-QT anywho ;)
<TokenBad> Amaranth, then how come people still can't upload to the dir?
<raz> Razor-X, pretty sure it is.. i can recognise the ugly fonts.
<nJess> oky
<nJess> i have a weird problem
<Amaranth> TokenBad: *shrug*, maybe it needs to be 777
<Amaranth> TokenBad: I'm bad with permissions.
<nJess> KDE and gnome have sorta mixed on my ubuntu
<TokenBad> I tried at both
<nJess> http://midnight-jester.csmn-ctd.net/screenshot.jpg
<raz> Razor-X, hm, what's that? antialiasing for gtk1?..
<transgress> installing kubuntu-desktop broke stuff when i did that
<nJess> the KDE icon set is partially loaded
<Amaranth> TokenBad: Then you have other problems. It can't be a permissions issue.
<transgress> but installing ubuntu-desktop from kubuntu worked fine... odd stuff
<Razor-X> transgress: have you tried Gnutella?
<transgress> eh nope
<Razor-X> raz: no, that makes GTK follow your QT theme
<socomm> nJess: Try using png, instead of jpg.
<Razor-X> so it's all homologous for me
<Razor-X> transgress: try it
<transgress> k
<nJess> socomm, why>
<nJess> ?
<Razor-X> I can try Ares too, I have it setup in WINE
<TokenBad> well it can't be router
<raz> Razor-X, same ugly fonts tho, right?..
<TokenBad> don't have one
<Razor-X> raz: nope
<likkashot> hmmm
<transgress> okay phoenixp3k as best as i can tell... msn is just down... because my sister can't get on at all in windoze
<likkashot> didnt work with gnomebaker
<socomm> nJess: jpg discards alot of data from your images original.
<nJess> socomm, it also allows for the smallest possible image sizes
<nJess> and i have absurd upload speeds
<likkashot> i wanted to burn at 75x hehehe
<socomm> http://samesoft.sourceforge.net/gnome.png
<nJess> im aware of the virtues of png, but i can't upload them without a timeout
<Razor-X> PNG is t3h awesome
<TokenBad> I do a little graphics
<TokenBad> post I deviant
<transgress> 75x?  do they even have burners for that speed?
<socomm> PNG accomodates all my pr0n needs.
<socomm> Hmmmm, well maybe not. ^_^!
<transgress> mpg accomodates mine
<raz> Razor-X, would you be talking about 'gtk2-engines-gtk-qt'? works for gtk1 too?
<Razor-X> raz: yeahp
<Razor-X> well, it wouldn't look good on your desktop
<Razor-X> because you have a Gnome desktop
<Razor-X> mmmmm
<TokenBad> I make my own desktops
<ac_> so, i'm having some problems installing ubuntu 5.04 from the pressed cd on a relatively recent vintage pc
* Razor-X fondles his trackball
<seth_k> mmm, vintage
<ac_> for some reason, i can't boot off the install cd, nor the live cd
<transgress> ac_: check your bios settings
<Razor-X> TokenBad: I can draw stick figures!!!11!!!
<ac_> however, i have verified that i am able to boot off cd at all because i was able to boot off a windows cd
<Razor-X> ok.... my stick figures come out bad too.... :\
<ac_> (win2k)
<socomm> \o/
<TokenBad> I don't think my stuff is good either Razor-X
<IIIEars> ac_ - Is your bios set up to boot from a CD?
<socomm> ac_: Bad write perhaps?
<Razor-X> TokenBad: I know 3rd graders who draw as well as I do
<Razor-X> and they aren't gifted
<raz> Razor-X, same ugly gtk1 fonts =/
<ac_> so -- questions... primary master ide is a dvd drive, main hard drive is a 320 gb SATA drive
<Razor-X> raz: get a GTK theme, I think
<ac_> are there limitations to grub or whatever ubuntu uses as a bootloader for booting with taht config?
<ac_> IIIEars: yes, i have booted off a win2k cd
<TokenBad> Razor-X, want to see one of my pics?
<ac_> socomm: waht do you mean by "bad write" ?
<IIIEars> ac_ - both the install and live CD don't boot it is likely your pc. - though if it is the CD check your CD write speed or run a md5sum check on the images.
<socomm> ac_: I meant that perhaps you're cd burner just wrote a nice freesbie for you.
<ac_> IIIEars: this is the pressed cd
<socomm> ac_: Have you tried verifying if the CD is any good?
<ac_> socomm: yes, i was able to use the live cd and boot my laptop with it
<IIIEars> ac_ - thats one variable eliminated.
<NowOrNever> Hello I'm trying to connect to an Airport wireless access point but it seems to require an ascii password and I simply don't know how to configure it under Ubuntu Hoary, any idea?
<ac_> IIIEars: I also *just* booted and installed win2k from cd... about 10 minutes ago
<Zodiac> hey guys
<Zodiac> My DVD player (totem) is playing weird, like jumpy picture
<IIIEars> ac_ - well i am stumped - (sheepish grin)
<Zodiac> what can I do?
<varg> how do I search with apt-get for packages already installed on my system?
<gm78> Zodiac : encrypted DVD?
<ac_> IIIEars, so am i... :/
<Zodiac> umm
<Zodiac> dunno
<gm78> Zodiac : what dvd
<gm78> ?
<Zodiac> Bloody Sunday
<likkashot> cdrecord: WARNING: Drive returns wrong startsec (0)
<likkashot> ????
<Zodiac> I already set the DMA to 1 I believe
<ac_> is there a way to encourage ubuntu to start the install from windows?
<varg> w/ apt-get or dpkg
<zyth> Zodiac, DMA issue probably, turn DMA on for your drive
<zyth> oh
<varg> ac_: what?
<gm78> Zodiac : never heard of it but am i correct that it is a movie?
<Razor-X> varg: you can use aptitude
<Zodiac> I think I may have done that...
<Zodiac> yea it is a movie
<zyth> !dma
<ubotu> dma is probably Direct Memory Access/Addressing. A method of transferring data from one memory area to another without having to go through the central processing unit. It makes your hard disks run faster :-)
<jim_> socomm, it's asking me what the desired default display manager should be: gdm or kdm. Is KDM the one I want if I want the KDE display?
<gm78> Zodiac : do you have libdvdcss installed?
<zyth> where do I turn on DMA...
<varg> Razor-X ah thanks man
<likkashot> cdrecord: The current problem looks like a buffer underrun.
<likkashot> cdrecord: It looks like 'driveropts=burnfree' does not work for this drive.
<Zodiac> I think I do... lemme check
<likkashot> grrr
<jim_> or anyone else
<gm78> Zodiac : it isnt available in synaptic...it has to be compiled it is incredibly easy to do tho
<socomm> jim_: They should work fine, but if you want the true KDE experience I'd suggest using KDM.
<jim_> ok, thanks!
<IIIEars> ac_ - all i can suggest is md5summing the disk. - unfortuneatly, a single read error (dust, fingerprint) will give you a bad number on an otherwise good CD.
<likkashot> I realy dont want to go in winblows to burn this
<socomm> However, in my opinion GDM looks alot better.
<Zodiac> I have it installed yes
<ac_> varg: well, inserting the livecd in windows brings up some autorun stuff. i was wondering if the install cd has similar setup, where you can bootstrap your install from windows and then reboot and continue
<jim_> great, what do I do now?
<jim_> how can I refer back, if necessary?
<Zodiac> I am also using TOTEM instead of Gstreamer
<Amaranth> totem uses gstreamer by default
<Amaranth> you mean you installed totem-xine?
<Zodiac> ha ha
<Zodiac> yea
<Zodiac> sorry
<socomm> totem-xine is alot better.
<IIIEars> ac_ - try a different machine if you have another.
<gm78> Zodiac : I find the best media player...even tho it kind of stands out in Gnome...is Kaffeine, espescially for DVDs
<socomm> At least in my experience it is.
<Amaranth> gm78: vlc is great
<likkashot> oh now its burning
* socomm hugs mplayer.
<Zodiac> I remember someone telling me to add some code to the end of a file
<gm78> Zodiac : that plus libdvdcss and it works awesome...even dvd menus
<IIIEars> Hello Amaranth! :)
<Zodiac> does that ring any bells for some people?
<ac_> IIIEars -- so you've not heard of any limitations on install cd not liking the combination of booting off DVD and installing onto a SATA drive?
<gm78> Amaranth : never tried it, is it really good?
<jim_> How can I go back to Gnome?
<Amaranth> IIIEars: Yep, I'm here pimping vlc again.
<Zodiac> hmmm
<Amaranth> gm78: Yeah, it's great.
<IIIEars> "" ((((VLC)))
<gm78> Amaranth : does it support binary codecs from mplayerhq.hu?
<Zodiac> Kaffeine can work in Gnome?
<gm78> Amaranth : and libdvdcss?
<IIIEars> ac_ - SATA is very common isn't it?
<gm78> Zodiac : any kde program can work in Gnome
<Amaranth> gm78: Sure.
<Zodiac> This is weird...
<parabolize> I like gxine.
<socomm> gm78: Provided you got all the libraries in place.
<Zodiac> I mean it plays the darn DVD... it just seems like it is skipping frames
<gm78> Zodiac : and vice versa....they just dont blend in very well since they use different toolkits (gtk vs qt)
<ac_> IIIEars, erm I think SATA is prett popular these days
<jim_> I got the following message. What do I do now?
<jim_> Setting up kdm (3.4.0-0ubuntu18) ...
<jim_>  * Reloading K Display Manager configuration...                          [fail] 
<jim_> invoke-rc.d: initscript kdm, action "reload" failed.
<Amaranth> gm78: I think libdvdcss came from the vlc project, actually.
<IIIEars> ac_ - SCSI CDwas the older more difficult standard no?
<zyth> is turning DMA on my Hard disk a matter of just putting dma = on for /dev/hda in my hdparm.conf ?
<gm78> Amaranth : which toolkit does it use?
<Amaranth> gm78: wxwidgets
<gm78> Zodiac : do u need help setting up libdvdcss?
<Zodiac> Well does anyone have any idears for totem-xine?
<Amaranth> gm78: so GTK
<Zodiac> I am not sure
<riffic> is gdm borked in breezy ?
<gm78> Amaranth : hmmm....would probably work better than kaffeine...ill have to try it....does it support DVD menus?
<gm78> lol, maybe i should just shut up and try it
<gm78> :P
<riffic> i can't get a gnome session to load
<riffic> in .xsession-errors I get this
<sophie_msumu> riffic: there is nothing working in breezy
<riffic> could not exec /etc/gdm/Xsession default
<Amaranth> gm78: I've never tried.
<riffic> sophie_msumu: informative.
<IIIEars> << - back from Monterey N. California. - Who is John Steinbeck? (grin)
<likkashot> Im runing ubuntu amd64 k8 is it a good idea to go back to the 32
<jim_> socomm, I did what you said, but it doesn't seem to be working
<gm78> likkashot : why u wanna downgrade?
<Zodiac> ahhh poop
<Davey> Amaranth: !
<likkashot> cause im trying to install cedega and stuff
<IIIEars> likkashot - Some have had good luck with the 64bit vers. - some haven't - I would look for "bob2" and ask him. He is very knowledeable.
<likkashot> and I read theres not a big difference in both
<Amaranth> Davey: hey
<Quest-Master> I'm getting choppy video output on VLC, GXine, Mplayer, and Ogle.. I don't think video output has anything to do with it either since I've tried every single video driver possible
<Davey> Amaranth: hows it going? :)
<Amaranth> Davey: ok, i guess
<Davey> Amaranth: Ubuntu is the first Linux distro I've used for more than 24hrs at a time :D
<gm78> Quest-Master : what kind of videos u trying to play?
<IIIEars> Quest-Master - check your settings for buffering.
<Davey> Amaranth: and Smeg has played its part I'll tell you :D
<Quest-Master> DVD, gm78
<likkashot> well I have nothing on this comp so I dont mind trying
<jim_> It appears kubuntu desktop is installed but how do I get it to change to KDE?
<Amaranth> Davey: I try. :)
<likkashot> takes about 20 min to install right
<Davey> Quest-Master: check the DMA settings on the drive, mine was off
<gm78> Quest-Master : libdvdcss compiled and installed?
<riffic> jim_: change your session in the gdm login screen
<Quest-Master> gm78: Yeah
<Quest-Master> Davey: Hmm, how to?
<Zodiac> How do you check the DMA settings?
<riffic> click session before you type in your username and password
<gm78> Quest-Master : lol, do what davey says
<Amaranth> jim_: If gdm is still the one starting, choose to start a KDE session.
<Quest-Master> IIIEars: Same, how to?
<Davey> Quest-Master: google it :)
<likkashot> I cant even see my extra NIC card
<Davey> Quest-Master: +Ubuntu +DVD +DMA will find it :)
<jim_> thanks guys, I'll try to figure out what you're saying (I'm jim_noob)
<Quest-Master> Thought asking you would've been faster, but ok :)
<likkashot> damn nforce 4 integrated stuff
<IIIEars> DMA settings? - give me a sec i think i have a note here (kinda new at this too)
<riffic> just log out of gnome, jim_ and click on the session button when you log back in
<riffic> its easy
<TC08> how does one view quicktime
<Quest-Master> sudo hdparm -d /dev/hd[a-d]  <-- is this safe?
<Quest-Master> TC08: Mplayer-Plugin, also known as mozilla-mplayer
<IIIEars> I don't have the note on dma- doh! - sorry.....
<jim_> riffic, thanks.
<likkashot> later install time
<riffic> Quest-Master: sort of but [a-d]  isn't supposed to be literal
<Quest-Master> riffic: Oh, ok
<Quest-Master> Got it then
<riffic> it'd be /dev/hda or whatever your device is
<Quest-Master> Ah
<Quest-Master> It's turned off
<riffic> and to turn on dma, sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hda
<riffic> hard disk, or cd rom drive?
<Quest-Master> Woot. Thanks.
<riffic> cool
<riffic> yeah that should speed stuff up
<riffic> =)
<riffic> pio is a major bottleneck
<TC08> where do I find mozilla-mplayer
<vzero> where is the conf file of video card
<riffic> vzero: /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<riffic> =)
<Bisclaveret> could the reason i'm not able to get any sound, or write to my floppy, be because i somehow don't have permissions to these thigns from the setup? and if so, why don't i?
<riffic> anyone know if gdm is broken in breezy and if it is, is there an easy fix?
<Quest-Master> TC08: sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<riffic> because it seems broken here
<jim_> riffic, when I try to choose a session, the option appears to be "greyed" out
<riffic> grey? weird
<jim_> it doesn't allow me to choose anything
<riffic> you did install kubuntu-desktop?
<jim_> ya
<jim_> sudp apt-get blah blah
<Quest-Master> GDM is buggy as hell
<Quest-Master> I use KDM, even though I only use Gnome :P
<jim_> I used KDM
<Quest-Master> With GDM, it randomly worked
<mpm> Anyone using fluxbox and has overcome a severe delay on startup?  (20 seconds)??
<TC08> hey do I need to add any repos to apt for mozilla-mplayer?
<Amaranth> TC08: Just universe.
<jim_> Gaim won't sign on anymore.
<IIIEars> ubotu DMA is ""DMA from the ubuntu wiki guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com//DMA""
<ubotu> ...but dma is already something else...
<IIIEars> ubotu DMA
<ubotu> I guess dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. A method of transferring data from one memory area to another without having to go through the central processing unit. It makes your hard disks run faster :-)
<IIIEars> ubotu DMA is also ""DMA from the ubuntu wiki guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com//DMA""
<ubotu> okay, IIIEars
<ac_> so... the problem was that ubuntu wouldn't load off my DVD drive; replacing it with an older cdrom seems to fix the problem
<IIIEars> ubotu DMA
<riffic> gr, gonna try kdm instead and see if these xsession errors go away
<lynx> How can I modify gnome menus size
<ac_> of course, now it's stuck trying to load the ide-cd module
<Amaranth> lynx: What do you mean?
<lynx> how can I modify gnome menu sizes
<lynx> Have you seen windows start menu ? something like that
<zyth> Can anyone tell me why totem-xine would be telling me it can't play dvd:// ?
<IIIEars> lynx - the menu bar across the bottom can be a different size. Is that what you mean?
<lynx> Have you seen windows start menus something like that
<Amaranth> Oh, yeah. You can't do that.
<IIIEars> Aaranth - knows gnome :)
<zyth> help, I can't play my DVDs, and it's not due to lack of decss or anything..  :(
<lynx> Let say that I wanna to add something like Ubuntu in the place that windows says windows 98 or windows nt
<zyth> oh wait
<zyth> got it
<lynx> Do you know what I am saying
<IIIEars> Amaranth is just getting warmed up. - lol
<Amaranth> lynx: Yeah, not possible.
<lynx> Why not
<socomm> ...
<socomm> http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=867
<socomm> STFW
<zyth> How do i turn on DMA for my DVD drive?
<IIIEars> Amaranth - can you change the gnome "foot" icon?
<Amaranth> IIIEars: That's beyond smeg. That would require source code patching of libwnck-applet
<Amaranth> IIIEars: No, but you or a theme can.
<cthulfuego> !smeg
<ubotu> I guess smeg is a Gnome menu editor. Get it at at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/
<Amaranth> IIIEars: gnome-main-menu-icon.png or something
<zyth> !dma
<lynx> i can change gnome foot icons
<IIIEars> Ah - coo-ool - wide grin
<cthulfuego> ubotu: goo'boy
<ubotu> Aww, thanks dad.
<Amaranth> ubotu: goo'boy
* cthulfuego already said that 12 seconds ago
<Amaranth> bleh, spam control
<djs> lol
<cthulfuego> <heh>
<IIIEars> lol
<lynx> IIIIEars, would you like me to tell you how change gnome foot icon
<cthulfuego> Amaranth: Please +q yourself for spamming for 30 minutes.
* cthulfuego runs
<IIIEars> lynx - NP - i'll search for the png
<djs> !dma
<lynx> it is a simple png
<cthulfuego> Now then, i have a couple of chickens to roast
<lynx> htt://www.gnome-look.org
<IIIEars> !gnome
<ubotu> IIIEars: Wish i knew
<djs> OK - ubotu IM's the response now
<IIIEars> !theme
<ubotu> IIIEars: I don't know
<cthulfuego> djs: it does if it's longer than a certain number of charcters.
<IIIEars> djs - thats an improvement
<lynx> So it is not possible to change, modify and add gnome Application menu ?
<socomm> !keywords
<ubotu> socomm: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<IIIEars> you can still "tell" someone no?
<djs> ty
<cthulfuego> IIIEars: yes
<zyth> wwtf why will this movie not work right
<cthulfuego> IIIEars: Also see !tell <foo> -about <bar>  (It won't echo the factoid to you if you use the -)
<lynx> Ok guys I'll find the way how to create a new gnome menu interface
<Amaranth> lynx: You can add and remove things from the menu, but you can't put 'Ubuntu' running down the side of the menu.
<lynx> But Why not
<Amaranth> lynx: Well, for one it's tacky and useless. :)
<socomm> Amaranth: You could on KDE. :^)
<lynx> Suse 9.3 professional has Suse
<ac_> so, is there a way during the install to prevent it from attempting to load the ide-cd module?
<Amaranth> lynx: That's KDE.
<IIIEars> lynx - erm you "can" - it is open source. - (ducks the incomming trout)
<socomm> lynx: SuSE runs defaults to KDE, not GNOME.
<Amaranth> KDE == We try to look like Windows and Fail It. :)
<cthulfuego> You'd have to put 'kubuntu' then or the stasi would come and get you
<c_rodge> hey i have no sound in ubuntu hoary
<Bisclaveret> gnome reminds me of mac os 7.5
<socomm> KDE == MS exiles.
<Loki_VA> kde bites
<lynx> But it is not the idea of doing that,  it is just that I want a menu like Longhorn on Gnome
<socomm> GNOME == Macintosh rejects.
<cthulfuego> Amaranth: Well, interestingly my wife (mac user) far prfers KDE over Gnome. She says it works much more like MacOS does than Gnome.
<c_rodge> can someone please help me, i have no sound, what so ever
<FLeiXiuS> c_rodge: Are your mixers unmuted ? :-P
<c_rodge> yeah
<IIIEars> uMS "Exiles" - nah forkmer subjagates - lol
<FLeiXiuS> c_rodge: What sound card do you have
<lynx> I wanna to build a menu so suchs longhorn on gnome
<c_rodge> i can i figure that out
<FLeiXiuS> ... lmao.
<Amaranth> lynx: Do you know C?
<zyth> Is it a bad idea to set dma = on for hda (hard disk), hdc (cdrom) and hdd (dvd-rom) in /etc/hdparm.conf?
<lynx> a little
<Amaranth> zyth: It could cause some problems, that's why it's off by default.
<c_rodge> how can i figure out my sound card
<transgress> damn it all... someone edited my amd64 ndiswrapper wiki and screwed it up
<zyth> Amaranth, like what?
<c_rodge> ive tried this but it was no help
<FLeiXiuS> c_rodge: lspci -v
<socomm> Amaranth: A better question would be, "How badly do you want this menu?".
<Amaranth> lynx: The only way you're going to get a menu like that is deep C/glib/GTK hacking.
<c_rodge> http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<Amaranth> *sigh*
<Amaranth> I hate trying to solve Ubuntu problems from a Windows computer.
<zyth> Amaranth, what kind of problems could it cause?  Basically, is it likely to actually be an issue for me?
<lynx> But if I can build a menu like longhorn on gnome, microsoft will has declare in banckruptsy
<c_rodge> when i run that to figure out my sound card the terminal just dissapears
<socomm> lynx: Haha.
<Amaranth> zyth: I don't know, if you turned it on and can still boot (you made it turn on at every boot) then you're fine.
<zyth> oh ok :)
<Amaranth> That was a very subtle troll. Hmm...
<c_rodge> having no sound is very frustrating
<c_rodge> can someone please help me
<c_rodge> i have no sound
<Jmax1632> hey
<transgress> c_rodge: what card do you have?
<Jmax1632> how does one use the extra "internet" keys on an HP keyboard?
<c_rodge> how can i figure that out
<Jmax1632> under ubnuntu
<transgress> Jmax1632: go into keyboard shortcuts under system-preferences at the top
<raz> what do you ppl use to extract .rar archives?
<Jmax1632> transgress: one second
<transgress> raz: unrar
<glDaher> I've used synaptic to get CpuFreq applet for gnome, but it doesn't work with the following error: The applet didn't manage to find CpuFreq support in the sysfs. You need your kernel to have built-in support for CpuFreq ...
<transgress> raz: depending on the type of rar you might need unrar-nonfree
* Xenguy stabs rar...
<Jmax1632> transgress: explain to nard please
<transgress> .tar.bz2 so beats rar
<Jmax1632> well duh
<transgress> explain to nard?
<Jmax1632> yeah
<Jmax1632> the keyboard thing
<Nard> i have the problem
<Nard> jmax is helping me
<Nard> but has no clue how to
<Jmax1632> heh
<Jmax1632> i'm not much help :x
<c_rodge> what do i run in the terminal to figure out my sound card
<Jmax1632> c
<Jmax1632> c_rodge: lspci
<Jmax1632> try that
<transgress> Nard: do you see where it says System at the top of the screen?  Click that... then Preferences... THen Keyboard shortcuts... go to volume up, click it... push your volume up button... click volume down... blah blah blah
<FLeiXiuS> Nard: Accept his kindness to help, atleast he didn't ignore.
<Nard> i know
<Nard> he is great
<Jmax1632> :o
<Nard> sweet
<Nard> great
<Nard> that worked perfect transgress
<transgress> Nard: heh yeah... i loved being able to do that.  even works with the volume wheel on my keyboard
<Nard> yeah
<Nard> i have the wheel too
<Nard> i like it better then buttons
<Nard> :D
<transgress> yeah i just feel smooth when i just slide it around to turn my volume off... i make a show of it when i have company
<transgress> because i'm just cool like that
<Nard> haha
<transgress> or a real loser... depending on how you look at things
<Nard> i would probably just think you are "different"
<likkashot> that was fat
<likkashot> fast
<likkashot> anybody has a MSI k8t neo4 platinum board??
<Nard> what is that
<likkashot> motherboard
<Nard> hmmm
<likkashot> k8 no t
<zyth> hm
<brett> I've got a question about having to manually enable the wireless connection at start up.  Anyone able to help out a bit?
<Nard> well i don't
<zyth> turning all DMA on made my HAL not be able to load
<likkashot> well a nforce 4 ultra chipset?
<nate__> brett, shoot, whats up?
<brett> thx nate:  I've got a Linksys WMP54GS set up thru ndiswrapper.  All is well, except every time i boot, I have to manually enable it in the Network Configuration tool.
<spiderworm> hi all, is there a utility that will allow scripts to be written that simulate keyboard and mouse clicks for gnome, like they've got for osX?
<nate__> I'd like to change my desktop so that it recognizes the bars asthe edges of the desktop.  You'll see what I mean here: http://www.clan-bd.com/nate/ss/Screenshot.png  and here  http://www.clan-bd.com/nate/ss/Screenshot.png
<Loki_VA> zyth, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28805&page=2&pp=10
<Razor-X> OMG, I may convert from vi to emacs *gasp*
<Razor-X> first Tsunamis... now... _this_!!!
<sproingie> that's like saying you're converting religions
<Razor-X> no, worse
<Razor-X> that's like... i'm converting bodies, or something
<nate__> brett, what is the interface?
<zyth> Loki_VA, oh hey cool, thanks :D
<Razor-X> but emacs can't do ':wq" :(
<spiderworm> Razor-X, to symbolize the conversion, should your name change?
<Razor-X> even though 'w' and 'q' are miles apart....
<Razor-X> spiderworm: not a chance
<Razor-X> I am The Razor-X
<sproingie> ctrl-x ctrl-c rules you
* spiderworm 's not impressed then
<Razor-X> don't know what that means yet ;)
<Razor-X> at this point, i'm still the ":qw" man
<Amaranth> emacs causes RSI
<sproingie> it's gonna be painful then
<Amaranth> all those reaches for ctrl
<Razor-X> Amaranth: it will for me
<sproingie> yah, i'm a dyed in the wool emacs fan
<Razor-X> 'x' and 'c' are miles apart!
<sproingie> but it's true, that ctrl key really wears down your left hand
<Amaranth> make caps lock a ctrl key
<Amaranth> then it's in your home row
<sproingie> i've started customizing keybindings to not use ctrl
<transgress> jmax <3's kaeli
<Razor-X> Amaranth: I might just buy a keyboard like that
<socomm> Must resist jokes about hand wear downs.
<spiderworm> does anybody know the answer to my question?
<socomm> Mu.
<sproingie> i refuse to remap my keyboard for just one app
<transgress> for anyone else that was wondering what that binary meant... it's <3 kaeli
<Razor-X> the HHKL2 is one my list-of-keyboards-to-buy
<ChrisCF> and what, put ctrl in completely the wrong place?
<Razor-X> sproingie: it's your text editor man!
<sproingie> tho i so hardly ever USE capslock that i may as well just make both of them ctrl
<ChrisCF> Everyone knows Ctrl goes in the corners :)
<Razor-X> ChrisCF: it belongs where Caps Lock is
<ialexei> Hi, is every1 here using Linux ?
<Razor-X> only, i'll have a damned hard time getting used to it
<jim_> guys, what's the command again to reconfigure grub bootup?
<Razor-X> ialexei: no, but most are
<Razor-X> jim_: grub-update
<transgress> ialexei: no we are all in windoze
<ialexei> cool =) Smart
<likkashot> hihi
<ChrisCF> It doesn't.  Just a whole bunch of keyboards seemed to put it there by mistake
<sproingie> i do use capslick sometimes tho
<sproingie> er ... capslock even more often
<Razor-X> ChrisCF: it was there originally
<Razor-X> I used to not use Caps Lock at all, but since switching to Dvorak, it helps
<socomm> I'm using Hurd actually.
<tony> i just installed ubuntu on my laptop tonight, first time
<jim_> Razor-X, I mean changes to the mailist1 or whatever that file is
<tony> lovin it
<ChrisCF> well, I've seen it *not* there independently on some 5 different types of keyboard
<ialexei> This is cool, Ubuntu is the coolest distro ever
<Razor-X> jim_: hmmm?
<tony> but i have a wireless adapter question if anyone coudl help
<Razor-X> ialexei, tony: glad you people think so
<sproingie> i'd love to switch to dvorak ... i could get used to the letters being in different places.  but my muscle memory for emacs and vi both would never go away
<Razor-X> tony: shoot
<transgress> tony: we can if you ask
<jim_> like if I want to change the sequence of the default bootup
<ChrisCF> including some very old keyboards
<zyth> Loki_VA, seems to have worked, how do I verify that my DMA is on?
<tony> thanks...
<Razor-X> sproingie: I had to relearn vi, it was hard, real hard
<jim_> from Ubuntu to Windows, for instance
<tony> ok
<Razor-X> they need to Dvorak-ize emacs and vi
<Razor-X> they reall do
<Razor-X> *really
<tony> i have a linksys wireless notebook adapter
<Loki_VA> zyth, sudo hdparm /dev/devicefile
<sproingie> they won't
<tony> how do i install and get it to work
<Razor-X> hell, if they have mice for lefthanders, then they should have emacs for Dvorakers
<socomm> jim_: Why would anyone want to put MS-Windows before Ubuntu? :^>
<Razor-X> mice suck as do lefthanders ;)
<sproingie> actually it would drive me nuts to not have ctrl-x, ctrl-v, and ctrl-c in the same places
<ChrisCF> and what exactly is wrong with Qwerty?
<zyth> Loki_VA, hm, using_dma is off for both my cdroms :/
<Razor-X> sproingie: they're miles apart on my keyboard
* Loki_VA shrugs
<sproingie> basically i'd like dvorak for typing sentences, but for everything else i'd hate it
<jim_> socomm, I knew that was coming.
<Razor-X> ChrisCF: can you tell me why some of the most useless keys ever are on your home row?
<ChrisCF> 100 years of typewriters, terminals, and home computers can't be wrong :)
<ialexei> The only quirk I had with Ubuntu was I was looking for a services manager to be present deafult, ended up downloading bum and it was cool
<Razor-X> ChrisCF: oh yes they can
<Razor-X> Windows is the standard
<Amaranth> ChrisCF: qwerty was created to make you type slower
<Razor-X> are you telling me Linux is wrong?
<tony> razor-x, did you see my question?
<ChrisCF> what, useless keys like A, S, D, F and Enter?
<Razor-X> tony: nope, sorry ;)
<tony> linksys wireless adapter
<Razor-X> ChrisCF: my home row on the other hand is A O E U
<tony> how do i install and make it work?
<Razor-X> other-hand not meaning left
<Razor-X> tony: read the Ubuntu wiki on WirelessHowto
<Nard> ok gys
<tony> ok
<Razor-X> don't remember the link offhand, sorry
<Nard> i have another problem
<Nard> i can't get any avi files to play
<jim_> I want to change /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<Nard> in totem they play
<Nard> but only noise
<ChrisCF> Razor-X: but then that means you can't type "asdf" so quickly :o)
<Nard> no picture
<Razor-X> ChrisCF: one hand has all the vowels on the home row, the other hand has the most used consonants and consonant pairs
<jim_> could it be: sudo edit ...?
<ialexei> OK folks I have a question. I am a first time Ubuntu user. I noticed that Ubuntu is running the PostFix deamon as a service (starts at bootup). Why ?
<FR500> Nard, did you just wake ur comp up from hibernation?
<Razor-X> the second most used consonants, and punctuation is kept on the row above the home row, because it's easier to reach up than it is down
<Nard> yes
<ialexei> Why do I need this ?
<ChrisCF> I'm a big fan of "transferrable skills"
<Razor-X> and then, the bottom row has the most useles keys
<ChrisCF> I'd rather use a layout at home that I know won't mean I have to adjust when I go to work
<Razor-X> like 'j' and 'k' and 'x' and 'z'
<ChrisCF> Useless?
<ChrisCF> Don't you ever use "tar" then?
<sproingie> i don't do home row anyway, so i'm less prone to rsi
<Razor-X> ChrisCF: odd the double-standard there, Linux is adjustable but Dvorak is not ;)
<ialexei> Reposting -- OK folks I have a question. I am a first time Ubuntu user. I noticed that Ubuntu is running the PostFix deamon as a service (starts at bootup). Why ?
<ChrisCF> eh?
<Razor-X> and, I sentence type a lot more than I tar ;)
<Razor-X> easier to type in cat too ;)
<ChrisCF> I don't see a double-standard
<Razor-X> all I need
<FR500> Nard, try restarting xserver
<Razor-X> Linux == non-standard not-at-work
<Razor-X> Dvorak == non-standard not-at-work
<Nard> what would restarting xserver do FR500
<Razor-X> anyways, time for me to leave, as my mom wants me to leave, since i've been online too long
<FR500> Nard, did they play well beforE?
<Razor-X> *on the computer
<Nard> no
<Nard> i haven't got them to
<ChrisCF> The difference being that I don't need to readjust myself when I come to work at my own machines because I use Linux instead of Windows
<cthulfuego> ialexei: So that mail can be processed.
<Nard> i have had ubuntu for like a week
<FR500> Nard, oh well, my vids wont play fine after wake up
<Nard> hmmm
<ChrisCF> Particularly if I use software at work that I can't use at home
<jim_> does no one know how?
<FR500> you gotta read ubuntu wiki for restricted formats or google for ubuntu unnoficial guide
<Nard> ok
<ialexei> What do u mean mail can be processed. I use my ISP's mail server. Do u mean to say evolution needs the postfix service to read the mails from my ISP's smtp server ?
<ChrisCF> whereas if I were using two different keyboard layouts, I'd be pretty screwed if I tried to touch-type
<cthulfuego> ialexei: No, but your local system sends mails to the root or other use about cron jobs that fail etc.
<ChrisCF> More importantly, I'm not going to switch to Dvorak when Qwerty works just fine
<ChrisCF> On the other hand, Linux works, and Windows very often fails to work.
* cthulfuego runs Linux at work. Windows loses too much time with being crap
<ialexei> Aah, Is theer anything wrong if I disabled it. I dont like having that and the netkitinetd and the fetchmail
<cthulfuego> ialexei: Why?
<ialexei> For now I have just disabled them, but I am interested in knowing if my system will crash or something if I disabled these
<cthulfuego> ialexei: No, but you would get errors logs about mail being disabled.
<jim_> Can someone help me please?
<ialexei> Postfix, I heard if its not configured properly spammers could relay spam thru ur machine
<cthulfuego> ialexei: It *is* configured properly.
<cthulfuego> ialexei: Unless you changed the config...
<thr1ce> jim_, not if you don't ask the question
<jim_> but thr1ce, I did.
<ialexei> Thank you cthu..
<jim_> I'd like to know how to edit the menu.lst file for grub
<ialexei> I did not chnage any setting
<jim_> I need to know the command sequence.
<ooberhaxxor> how do i install xmms? it in in a .tar format
<cthulfuego> ooberhaxxor: it's not. 'apt-get install xmms'
<jim_> sudo edit /boot/grub/menu.lst didn't work
<thr1ce> sudo gedit
<ooberhaxxor> cthulfuego, that is wat i type somewhere?
<ialexei> Btw, nice to note FreeNX works right out of the box =)
<jim_> thr1ce, that's it!
<jim_> gedit
<jim_> thanks man
<thr1ce> sure thing
<ialexei> No nxsetup ^$^%$
<ialexei> Also, do you know why I ned this netkit-inetd (says internet superserver') ???
<cthulfuego> ooberhaxxor: Start 'synaptic', find 'xmms', install it.
<cthulfuego> ialexei: /usr/share/doc/netkit-inetd
<cthulfuego> ialexei: All pckages have docs. read them.
<ooberhaxxor> says i must run it as root user
<ialexei> ok, will do cthu..Sorry abt these silly questions, its just that I am excited to see a distro that I think can replace the crappy OS on my home PCs
<cthulfuego> ialexei: <heh>
<ialexei> Yeaah baby, No more %$$%^& microsoft tax
<FR500> wow monodevelop rox
<cthulfuego> ialexei: Just keep in mind most stuff is installed for a good reason, even if the reason may not be immediately obvious. Apart from all that python shit, Ubuntu has fairly sane defaults.
<KrakensDen> cthulfuego, python shit?
<paxon> is gparted any good?
<cthulfuego> KrakensDen: python shit
<ooberhaxxor> cthulfuego, thanks i got it
<FR500> paxon, parted is better :)
<KrakensDen> paxon, probably, parted is :)
<FR500> paxon, but gparted does the job
<paxon> FR500, KragenSitaker check.
<ooberhaxxor> the first hours of using linus is kind of confusing :P
<cthulfuego> apt-cache search python-* | wc -l  -> 808  -> python shit
<parabolize> my first YEAR was confusing ;)
<thr1ce> try starting on slackware
* KrakensDen is in a permanent state of confusion
* KarlosII goes bananas
<KrakensDen> thr1ce, that is, oddly enough, very good advice
<cthulfuego> Try starting on Slack 3 with floppies and a remote NFS server.
<KrakensDen> thr1ce, though actually, I would recommend Debian stable
<thr1ce> KrakensDen, i knwo; ran it for a year and a half
<KrakensDen> thr1ce, woody, preferably
<thr1ce> KrakensDen, you'll learn more linux on slack
<KrakensDen> thr1ce, installer from hell and all :)
* cthulfuego eyes KrakensDen 
<KrakensDen> thr1ce, I started with woody, then used Slack for two years
<thr1ce> KrakensDen, try installing crux
<cthulfuego> How is the woody installer an installer from hell?
<cthulfuego> the *only* hard bit if the reading you need to do.
<ialexei> cthu..Sorry another silly q. I wanted to add 'bum' (the services manager) to the system menu. How do i do taht ?
<KrakensDen> it's far too verbose
<KrakensDen> well
<cthulfuego> ialexei: 'sudo apt-get install bum'
<thr1ce> crux is all text
<ialexei> I have the pacakge installed
<KrakensDen> it was my first experience with linux
<KrakensDen> so it was far too verbose :P
<thr1ce> you chroot into kernel source and compile your own, write your own configs
<ialexei> But I dont get the icon
<parabolize> "The best way to learn is LFS" but I want to use my computer the first year.
* cthulfuego throws you an OpenBSD CD and cackles maniacally 
<KrakensDen> it took me two tries, but I got it installed
<thr1ce> crux is the saem way
<ialexei> I wud like to have an icon on system men u
<TokenBad> anyone know how to get wmv to play on ubuntu?
<ialexei> I can run bum , but its just that it wud be nice if I could have it run from the system menu
<KrakensDen> you probably need to download the win32 codecs
<cthulfuego> I don't even want to think about how much power is wasted on compile-from-scratch distros that ALL run with the EXACT same setup.
<cthulfuego> !restricted
<ubotu> I guess restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<KrakensDen> cthulfuego, it's a crime
<robitaille> TokenBad,    totem with win32 codecs
<TokenBad> I installed the win32 codecs
<cthulfuego> gentoo kills trees
<fivre> hey, if I have "/dev/hda2       /media/windows  vfat    umask=000       0       0
<TokenBad> and it will not play it
<paxon> I plenty of ram and set 2gb to swap when I installed. Can I reduce swap, or is it wise to just leave things alone?
<paxon> have*
<thr1ce> fivre, looks good
<thr1ce> might want rw,umask=000
<TokenBad> will not play any wmv yet
<cthulfuego> paxon: Just moutn half the swap as /tmp or something via tmpfs.
<fivre> I did it as per the ubuntu guide
<paxon> cthulfuego, thanks.
<thr1ce> fivre, I do vfat    rw,umask=000
<fivre> but it appears to be instructions for a logical partition
<thr1ce> and do 1   0
<thr1ce> at the end
<robitaille> TokenBad,  have you installed "totem-xine"?  Sometimes it makes totem play more things.
<cthulfuego> thr1ce: No, "0 0" at the end
<TokenBad> no
<TokenBad> what is totem-xine?
<thr1ce> for logical?
<thr1ce> no
<fivre> what is it for extended FAT partition?
<thr1ce> i have always used 1   0
<robitaille> TokenBad,  totem-xine tells totem to use the xine library for playbacks.   Sometimes it works better.
<TokenBad> yeah
<TokenBad> it seems to work now
<TokenBad> but another question
<TokenBad> what plugins would be needed to play wmv in mozilla?
<fivre> changing it to 1   0 gets the same error
<thr1ce> fivre, yes this line
<robitaille> TokenBad, I personally don't use plugins for that.  If you click on the link, it should ask you which application to use to pplay the wmv, then you select totem as a stand-alone.
<fivre> which?
<thr1ce> /dev/hda2       /media/windows          vfat    rw,umask=000    1       0
<fivre> ah
<TokenBad> it don't do that..it trys to load it into a html page
<TokenBad> like streaming
<phillipc> anyone know if I can distribute my maildir over imap today with hula?
<thr1ce> fivre, work?
<fivre> nope, still same error
<Ahmuck> with the live cd, everything is in memory ?
<thr1ce> what error?
<thr1ce> fivre, what error are you recieving?
<fivre> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/102
<kcburyshaker> hello?
<fivre> that one^
<thr1ce> type mount
<djs> Ahmuck: Yes.
<kcburyshaker> i just installed ubuntu and would like a little help
<thr1ce> what does the /dev/hda2 say
<kcburyshaker> this is my first dive into linux
<Twitch> could ne1 help me get 3D acceleration from my voodoo2? I'm raelly quite lost
<fivre> you mean the line after it in /etc/fstab ?
<thr1ce> no, are you sure it's a Fat32 partition?
<fivre> yep
<TokenBad> robitaille, I got it working..did apt-get install mplayerplug-in
<TokenBad> and its working now
<fivre>  /dev/hda2             746        2434    13566892+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<Ahmuck> djs, nothing is written to disk ... so possible to boot with any disc at all, just mobo, mem, and proc ?
<Ahmuck> without
<Twitch> can ne1 help me with installing my voodoo2 card?
<fivre> unless Win95 Extended isn't FAT32
<djs> Ahmuck:  Yes.  You could run it on a diskless workstation.
<Ahmuck> this is awesome !
<refuze2looze> anybody know a program that can show me the CRCs of the contents of a ZIP file?
<fivre> so, why isn't hda2 mounting?
<likkashot> anybody has a page on installing cedega
<learn25> hi all!
<likkashot> hi
<Ahmuck> well, actually to boot from a cd one would not be diskless
<learn25> anybody can help me setup dhcp on my eth0? i have two NIC eth0 and eth1
<likkashot> lucky you
<learn25> i already downloaded dhcp3-server
<likkashot> cant see my eth1
<djs> Ahmuck: OK.  HDD-less :)
<learn25> anybody can help me setup dhcp on my eth0? i have two NIC eth0 and eth1
<learn25> i already downloaded dhcp3-server
<likkashot> u want to be a dhcp server
<likkashot> ?
<learn25> yes
<brett> I need some help automatically setting my default gateway at boot.
<jbroome> there's lots of webdocs on that if you can't find someone here to help
<learn25> and also to share my internet from eth1 to eth0
<jbroome> now you're getting into some iptables stuff
<learn25> maybe. i'm new to linux. Unlike windows XP u just enable internet sharing and dhcp.
<djs> brett: There is a setting in System -> Administration -> Networking.  Does that work?
<Twitch> is there anyone in here that would be able to help me set up my voodoo 2 i would really appreciate the help
<likkashot> I learned it on fedora 3
<likkashot> needed to edit the dhcpd file
<learn25> how?
<learn25> and what will be the settings
<learn25> ?
<likkashot> u know anything about dhcp
<jbroome> learn25: have you tried searching for dhcpd docs at all?
<learn25> nope
<likkashot> theres always a template file to copy from
<likkashot> you need to configure scopes etc
<learn25> but i can edit any conf file. i know how to use gedit
<likkashot> if we were I week later I could help you
<likkashot> I installed this 15 min ago
<likkashot> and im trying to get mine running
<likkashot> this=ubuntu
<fivre> hey, If I've mounted a logical partition, how do I access the exteded partitions within it?
<learn25> any website/url that can help me about linux/ubuntu dhcp and internet connection sharing?
<likkashot> just a sec
<jbroome> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=internet+connection+sharing+linux&btnG=Search
<jbroome> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=dhcpd+linux&btnG=Google+Search
<likkashot> http://ubuntuguide.org/#generalnotes
<likkashot> oh I rebember that stuff now
<likkashot> oh what fun
<learn25> i tried ubuntuguide.org dhcp server setup but failed to start.
<likkashot> was final project in class :)
<likkashot> its manual
<kakalto> how can I benchmark hdd speeds on a fat32 filesystem?
<kakalto> apparently hdparm isn't a good tool for benchmarking
<likkashot> u need to edit the file then restart the service
<kcburyshaker> hello
<kcburyshaker> im having a prob getting java installed   what do i need to do
<kcburyshaker> im brand new to ubuntu
<djs> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> well, ubuntuguide is a helpful guide for new users located at http://ubuntuguide.org
<kcburyshaker> ok
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> kcburyshaker: better to use the instructions at ubuntulinux.org/wiki/
<kcburyshaker> ok
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> ubuntuguide is not always accurate
<kakalto> anyone?
<djs> nalioth_zZzZzZzZ: typing in your sleep? :)
<likkashot> nalioth is that concerning nvidia drivers
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> djs: yes, sleeptyping is common among nerds
<likkashot> cause I coudnt do everything they say
<djs> lol
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> likkashot: i've found more often than not, the ubuntuguide doesnt work. (confirmed by the numbers of peeps in here complaining about it)
<likkashot> ok cool
<likkashot> ill use the other page then
<djs> nalioth_zZzZzZzZ: understood.  I'll stop referring to it then.
<brett> I've had pretty good luck with the few things I've pulled from ubuntuguide...
<djs> As have I.  I've also admired it as a very succinct piece of documentation.
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> djs: there is SOME good info there, just not enough for me (personally) to recommend it
<levander> nalioth_zZzZzZzZ: it didn't work for you? or just for other people who may very well have been clueless? i've never had problem with that guide personally
<poningru> guys any way I can test the sound input
<poningru> I am trying to use a mic
<poningru> but it is not working
<likkashot> man I dont know where to find stuff on that page :(
<likkashot> think im to tired
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> levander: most of the stuff on installing found at ubuntuguide is useless for ppc and amd64 users
<levander> nalioth_zZzZzZzZ: maybe, i wouldn't know, i use x86
<likkashot> wheres the nvidia stuff
<r0d> what program can make .iso's from cd's
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> levander: correct, but ubuntu has many other arches available
<inc595> crossover office rox
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> likkashot: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//Java
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> woops
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> i'm tired too
<likkashot> ?
<djs> likkashot: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<likkashot> ahh
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> djs: thx
<djs> np :)
<djs> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<djs> !ati
<ubotu> djs: I give up, what is it?
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> !java
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, nalioth_zZzZzZzZ
<djs> ubotu: ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubotu> okay, djs
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> !Java
<ubotu> nalioth_zZzZzZzZ: I give up, what is it?
<djs> !ati
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> ubotu: java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//Java
<ubotu> nalioth_zZzZzZzZ: okay
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> ubotu: Java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//Java
<ubotu> i already had it that way, nalioth_zZzZzZzZ
<djs> ubotu: So you're case sensitive eh.
<ubotu> djs: I don't know, could you explain it?
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> if the bot answered correctly, the dumb box of silicon would answer up when !restricted was put into chan
<kakalto> !nvidia
<ubotu> [nvidia]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<likkashot> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<likkashot> hmm
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> !java
<ubotu> somebody said java was https://wiki.ubuntu.com//Java
<levander> anybody has tried prelinking their system? i looked at it, scares the hell outta me, talking about breaking the package manager....
<poningru> can someone help?
<poningru> problem with my mic
<poningru> wont record
<nemik> good evening everyone!
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> levander: prelinking is what exactly? i'm ready for a horror story
<djs> poningru: One trap I'm aware of is that the input volume for the Microphone is set at minimum by default.  Have you checked that?
<poningru> hmm how do you change that?
<djs> (Gnome Menu) Applications -> Sound & Video -> Volume Control -> File -> Change Device -> Alsa Mixer -> Capture
<DanielC> Question: Where can I configure GDM? I want to set it to auto-login.
<djs> DanielC: (Gnome Menu) -> System -> Administration -> Login Screen Setup
<likkashot> any of u have a page to optimize my vid card
<parabolize> likkashot: use coolbits
<DanielC> djs: Thanks. I can't believe I didn't see it.
<likkashot> yers but how
<djs> np :)
<likkashot> witch file i hva to mod
<parabolize> do you have the nvidia 7664 driver installed?
<fivre> Is there any way for me to map Ctrl+T to my central mouse button?
<likkashot> whats the command to see wich I have
<parabolize> nvidia-settings
<likkashot> ok
<likkashot> 1.0-7174
<parabolize> you need 7664 to use coolbits
<likkashot> where from
<likkashot> the nvidia site>?
<parabolize> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-7664.html
<parabolize> yes
<likkashot> and they are ok and all
<parabolize> read the readme for how to install the driver and use coolbits.
<r0d> what program can i use to  make .iso's from cd's
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> r0d try gnomebaker, graveman or k3b
<r0d> thx
<parabolize> likkashot: be warned, you will need to reinstall the driver ever time you update the kernel.
<parabolize> I say gnomebaker
<xquizit> Hi, i'm having trouble making a MySQL database for coppermine. When I use mysqlcc to make a new database I keep getting "ERROR 1045: Access denied for user..."
<likkashot> hey should I install the drivers in init 3?
<xquizit> likkashot, yeah install in init3
<likkashot> ok
<parabolize> just hit ctrl+alt=f1
<parabolize> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<xquizit> so anyone know how to make a mysql database?
<smott> how do i tell the ubuntu install cd to boot off hda5? linux root=/dev/hda5?
<likkashot> got no cc or gcc
<likkashot> and no matching kernel
<zyth> likkashot, apt-get install gcc ?
<parabolize> likkashot hold on
<likkashot> this is going great  heheh
<xquizit> likkashot, apt-get install build-essential
<parabolize> and your kernel headers
<fivre> can I set a command to a timer?
<likkashot> ok done
<fivre> So that I could poff around 2:30?
<parabolize> likkashot: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=197594&postcount=15
<parabolize> read that
<djs> fivre: Have a look at the "at" command
<wolverian> or crontab
<xquizit> anyone here know how to use copperming?
<fivre> ooh
<zyth> ooh
<zyth> that was painful
<fivre> pretty netsplit
<evilgod69> xquizit: i think those questions might be more appropriate for a mysql channel
<zyth> yay I am getting Neverwinter Nights tommorow
<xquizit> evilgod69, ok
<paxon> anyone using lexmark 1150 printer?
<ac_> so, i'm having problems installing off the cd -- i'm failing at the base-install stage because it can't read a package off the disc. is there any way to change it to a network install?
<ac_> it did detect my network correctly, and i was able to get an IP address via dhcp
<ac_> ifconfig shows that eth0 seems to be working
<fivre> Lions and Tigers and 22 seconds of lag OH MY!
<jorgp2> is upgrading to breezy stable yet?
<bob2> no
<jorgp2> or stable enough to use
<fivre> what is the syntax of the at command
<fivre> ?
<jorgp2> what is the biggest instabilities?
<parabolize> jorgp2: the #ubuntu topic has not changed. ;) I haven't tried it but just from reading its not a good idea.
<jorgp2> man at
<ac_> can someone give me the md5sum for libssl0.9.7mumble for the 5.04 install?
<jorgp2> yeah I seen the topic
<ac_> i don't know why my install claims that the file is corrupt
<bob2> it's not unstable in a crashy sense
<bob2> it's just changing a lot
<bob2> and things will break
<bob2> ac_: you can find that yourself. apt-cache show libssl0.9.7blah.
<jorgp2> any different then debian sid?
<bob2> yes, more broken
<ac_> bob2: i am in the middle of trying to install, and it is complaining that the deb is corrupt on my cdrom
<ac_> i want to verify that it actually is....
<bob2> ac_: then run the "verify cd" step of the install
<bob2> or check the md5sum of the whole cd
<bob2> etc
<Slomp> Hi. I don't understand why anyone likes Ubuntu. I checked it out, and it's like exactly the same as ten other GUI Linux's. What's the catch?
<bob2> wow, what a charming attitude
<bob2> if you don't understand, continue using whatever you like
<parabolize> Slomp: lots of distros use gnome. ;)
<Slomp> Please explain what's cool about this. Ubuntu seems to be the biggest Linux distro right now.. People are all buzzing about it. but I downloaded it and it's... uh, just the same as the others. I don't understand, guys. Please explain to me.
<ac_> bob2: well, "verify cd" is failing on my, but this is a pressed copy of ubuntu; not something i burned myself...
<poningru> Slomp: because of hardware detection
<bob2> Slomp: if you don't see what's special, that's fine; use whatever you want
<bob2> this isn't an advocacy channel, tho
<Slomp> Fedora detected all my hardware.. What's better about Ubuntu's hw detection?
<poningru> also the configuration stuff is much easier
<bob2> ac_: that sucks, but it does mean the cd (or drive, I guess) is screwed
<parabolize> Slomp: its a up to date debian that doesn't crash.
<Lafitte-> Slomp,  fedora didnt do mine but ubuntu did
<poningru> heh just because yours was detected doesnt mean jack
<Slomp> What's wrong with just plain Debian?
<HrdwrBoB> parabolize: debian doesn't crash either
<bob2> nothing's wrong with Debian
<kestas> our slogan is 'if you use another linux youre not human'
<parabolize> sid crashs and burns...
<poningru> have you tried the dev
<kestas> or something to that effect
<bob2> parabolize: no, it doesn't
<HrdwrBoB> Slomp: lots of politics, the other ports hold it back, it's quite slow on some packages
<HrdwrBoB> etc etc
<JohnnyRotten> how do you change the font size for the menu where it says applications places systems and time
<Lafitte-> Slomp,  what is your mission here ?
<fivre> ok, I keep getting the "Garbled Time" message from at
<poningru> yeah maybe I should stop feeding the troll
<bob2> yeah
<HrdwrBoB> fivre: how are you usingit
<djs> ac_: from earlier it sounds like you've got a partial install though.  With networking.  Correct?
<HrdwrBoB> fivre: it's in 24hr time
<HrdwrBoB> eg: 5:30 am
<Slomp> Does it use the hardware detection from Gnoppix?
<HrdwrBoB> 0530
<bob2> Slomp: no
<fivre> [1]  <djs> ac_: from earlier it sounds like you've got a partial install though.  With networking.  Correct?
<fivre> weird
<Slomp> Where did the hw detection come from?
<bob2> Slomp: except in the sense that modern gnoppix is ubuntu
<fivre> at poff 12:30am
<ac_> djs: well, at various times,i've been able to make  as far as attempting to install the base-system, where it then pukes on libssl
<ac_> djs: a quick google shows that you can't do a network install of ubuntu
* ac_ would love to be proven wrong though
<JohnnyRotten> does anyone know how you change the font size for the menu where it says applications places systems and time
<fivre> puting it in that format gets the same error
<HrdwrBoB> fivre: that's never going to work :)
<fivre> at poff 1230
<fivre> parse error. Last token seen: poff
<fivre> Garbled time
<Slomp> Ok, why are people so excited about Ubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> fivre: try echo poff| at 1230
<HrdwrBoB> or at 1230
<HrdwrBoB> poff
<Lafitte-> JohnnyRotten, isnt that the theme setting ?
<HrdwrBoB> ctrl+d
<bob2> Slomp: if you don't understand, that's fine; continue using whatever it is that you use.
<bob2> Slomp: this channel isn't here to convince you
<Slomp> bob2: I'm not asking for your negative rhetoric. I'm asking these people to show me the way.
<HrdwrBoB> Slomp: ubuntu is shiny.
<bob2> for god's sake
<Slomp> bob2: Dude, you're one of those people who attacks others.. take a chill pill, let me find out what's cool about Ubuntu
<bob2> who am I attacking?
<Slomp> Me.
<JohnnyRotten> Lafitte-, theme setting where? i dont see anything under theme or under fonts that changes it
<Slomp> Anyways.
<bob2> no, i'm telling you to go away
<Lafitte-> JohnnyRotten,  let me check
<pepsi> libx11-6 is pissing me off :(
<bob2> that's not "attacking"
<Slomp> bob2: Stop reading what I have to say, oK? Thank you.
<Slomp> HwdwrBoB: What's better about Ubuntu than Fedora or SuSE or Mandriva?
<Lafitte-> bob2, dicontinue his attendance here
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<Lafitte-> grin
<Lafitte-> hes lucky
<brett> Can anyone help me set my 'default gateway device' so that I don't have to manually set it every time I boot?
<bob2> brett: it didn't ask you during the install?
<HrdwrBoB> Slomp: lots of things
<Slomp> HrdwrBoB: tell me please!
<Lafitte-> JohnnyRotten,  let me load Ubuntu real quick   i was in diff os
<parabolize> Slomp: I have a bad history with rpm.
<HrdwrBoB> Slomp: primarily: the large available software combined with the 'just works' ness
<jorgp2> hmm, where did libmesa-glu-dev go?
<djs> ac_: If networking is working you could try editing /etc/apt/sources.list, commenting out the "dev cdrom" line, apt-get update, apt-get install ubuntu-base
<HrdwrBoB> it's designed to be used by users rather than sysadmins
<JDahl> Slomp, why does it have to better than other distro? Isn't it enough some people like it and find it useful?
<bob2> brett: please don't /msg people
<ac_> djs: ooh, i'll give that a shot
<Slomp> Is Ubuntu designed to use Synaptic?
<ac_> uh, but where is vi? :)
<bob2> brett: I don't know about the gui tools, the correct fix would be adding a gateway line in /etc/network/interfaces
<bob2> ac_: it's not on the install disk
<ac_> hm... a combination of rm and cat should probably do the trick
<flankk> Slomp, yeah, it's basically debian with synaptic, more recent packages, and a friendly user base.
<bob2> well, you had sed and nano
<parabolize> Slomp: .deb can be done with dpkg or aptitude or Synaptic.
<bob2> flankk: except debian has synaptic too
<Slomp> So Synaptic is the primary package tool, the one you're supposed to use.. for Ubuntu?
<flankk> bob2, did i say it didn't?
<ac_> oh, nano... ok that'll work
<bob2> and had it long before ubuntu existed
<poningru> slomp: can we take this discussion else where
<flankk> Slomp, it was chosen to be included, to be more 'user-friendly'
<poningru> this is a help channel
<brett> bob2: I think we're not talking about the same thing.  I'm not talking about my default gateway (IP address), I'm talking about the default network interface (in my case wlan0)
<Lafitte-> JohnnyRotten,  ok   let  me look fo rya
<Slomp> Ok, well, for instance.. if I use Fedora they'll say USE YUM
<Slomp> Ubuntu is USE SYNAPTIC?
<JohnnyRotten> thanks
<flankk> gah
<bob2> Slomp: no, it's "If you like pointy clicky gui tools, use synaptic.  If you prefer the command line, use aptitude."
<parabolize> Slomp: sure if you want
<asparagui> attemping to troubleshoot a xfree problem on a new install...is there a way to force ubuntu to boot to console?
<bob2> brett: whichever interface has the gateway line in /etc/network/interfaces is the default interface
<bob2> (by definition)
<flankk> Slomp, if you've used debian, and you like it.. then imo. you will enjoy ubuntu as a desktop solution.
<poningru> slomp go into #ubuntuforums
<JDahl> flankk, what do you mean "chosen to be included"? The difference between Ubuntu and Debian Unstable are not that big
<flankk> JDahl, hah
<poningru> I will be more than happy to let you know there
<flankk> JDahl, then you've just proven my point, no?
<Slomp> How come you can't "su" in Ubuntu?
<brett> bob2: It should be that way, yes, but it's not working that way for me.
<JDahl> flankk, maybe I am just a bit slow, but you seemed to suggest that Ubuntu included packages not found in Debian to make it more userfriendly
<flankk> Slomp, it is desktop-oriented for the end-user.. sudo su if you must
<flankk> JDahl, not at all
<Slomp> flankk: I don't understand.. I've been using su since I was a teenager. Why can't I su?
<bob2> Slomp: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<bob2> Slomp: you can of course su if you want to
<flankk> Slomp, i already answered you.. sudo su
<bob2> brett: paste your /etc/network/interfaces to #flood
<gpd> Slomp: sudo -s
<Slomp> Ok, I'm not attacking or anything, but when I installed Ubuntu last week, i removed it cause the Su command didn't work
<Slomp> that made an impression on me
<poningru> dude what did I just say?
<flankk> omg..
<bob2> Slomp: the installer explains all this to you
<bob2> ignoring it seems a little silly
<Slomp> I didnt see that, because I didnt need to do anything in the installer really
<Slomp> it was like a 1 step install
<bob2> this is also in the FAQ
<Lafitte-> JohnnyRotten, i found system/font
<brett> bob2: done
<Lafitte-> JohnnyRotten,  there are all the font adjustments there
<Slomp> well my friend uninstalled it as well cause of no Su
<Slomp> just letting you guys know
<bob2> that's pretty stupid
<jorgp2> Slomp: what's the big deal with su?
<Lafitte-> Slomp,  my Su works fine
<bob2> brett: hrm, ok
<Slomp> he called me up asking what's wrong with Su
<bob2> brett: I think commenting out the last 3 lines will fix it
<Lafitte-> Slomp,  SU might not work  if root didnt have password  ;)      set it it works
<brett> bob2: actually... someone suggested that would solve my problem!  so, it doesn't work either way.
<Slomp> Lafitte- root does have a pass, we just didn't know to type sudo su
<Lafitte-> Slomp,  dont need sudo
<bob2> Slomp: if root has a password, "su" will work fine
<bob2> if you didn't set one, su will obviously not work
<Lafitte-> Slomp,  can su just fine
<Slomp> hm.
<JohnnyRotten> that changed some fonts i wanted but my menu fonts are still way too big
<flankk> Slomp, the root account is disabled by default, like it says in the installer. you can either 'sudo su' or enable the root account, up to you.
<Slomp> I get it.
<Lafitte-> JohnnyRotten,  is all i can find as well   other then choosing different theme  and the use advanced to edit some menu stuff
<Slomp> Ok, that's a little wierd, but not bad.
<Lafitte-> brb     baby needs me
<bob2> brett: well, that should bring it up for you, I don't know why it wouldn't work
<bob2> brett: maybe someone on the user list might know
<Slomp> OK, the Ubuntu installer didn't ask me if I wanted development tools. it just installed. How do I "select all the "base" development tools" ?
<Slomp> Without installing them -all- ?
<Slomp> I got no GCC
<Lafitte-> Slomp,  Ubuntu is LInux for Humans    not guru for say only     so root was changed around a bit
<fabbione> Slomp: apt-get install build-essential
<bob2> Slomp: install the build-essential package
<GNULinuxer> Slomp, apt-get install build-essential
<bob2> Slomp: this is also in the FAQ
<brett> bob2: The interface is brought up (sorta?) but it doesn't work until I set the 'default gateway device' to 'wlan0' in the GUI tool
<JohnnyRotten> bob2 do you know how to make the fonts in the menu in xchat and where the time is diplayed and applications places system is?
<Lafitte-> Slomp,  there is an option to select packages later if you do a server install  then redo the setup it will ask what typ eyou want
<bob2> brett: I don't know what the gui tool does, unfortunately
<brett> bob2: neither do I ;]   Thanks for giving it a whirl though
<Lafitte-> Slomp,  i found it to run better to let ubuntu handle it
<GNULinuxer> bob2, where is the Ubuntu FAQ?
<Slomp> Ok, I'm reading the FAQ
<bob2> JohnnyRotten: I'd assume one of the system -> preferences ->fonts options does it
<bob2> blah
<bob2> someone took it out of the topic
<Lafitte-> Slomp,  also got www.ubuntuguide.org  and it will tell you how to setup root password and all the stuff
<JohnnyRotten> i tried that didnt help :( the ones i wanted changed are still too big
<bob2> GNULinuxer: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/faqfolder_view
<JohnnyRotten> it looks like its using monospace 10 still or 12 and i have it set to 9
<GNULinuxer> bob2, got it
<JohnnyRotten> and a different font
<JohnnyRotten> i tried restarting gnome also
<sith__> hi
<cthulfuego> Why do i only get russian web pages when I look for a chantily cream recipe?
<sith__> some questions, here?
<alvaro_> hola
<sith__> espanol
<alvaro_> hi
<sith__> hola
<alvaro_> what is the marillar and backportsrepositors
<sith__> oye de que parte eres?
<alvaro_> chile
<alvaro_> y tu?
<sith__> sabes de linux
<sith__> ?
<sith__> usa
<alvaro_> si algo
<sith__> mexicano
<alvaro_> a ok
<KarlosII> what's the diff between sata and ata, is it noticeable?
<sith__> me podrias ayudar
<alvaro_> oye q son los repositorios marillat
<GNULinuxer> KarlosII, yes
<alvaro_> en que
<jorgp2> is there a list of repos mirrors?
<synd_> you theres a #ubuntu_es
<cthulfuego> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<alvaro_> KarlosII,
<synd_> yo*
<synd_> jorgp2: yes
<sith__> tnx dude
<cthulfuego> KarlosII: There are different connectors and cables. sata has a one-cable-one-drive type setup. Speed of SATA250 vs ATA133 is about the same.
<alvaro_> KarlosII,  the diference is the tecnology.... the sata are better
<synd_> jorgp2: ubuntuguide.com/#extrarepositories
<sith__> alvaro c u there
<sith__> plz
<alvaro_> dale
<alvaro_> cual es tu duda
<GNULinuxer> cthulfuego, speed is same?
<KarlosII> cthulfuego, will I ntice it?
<cthulfuego> GNULinuxer: According to hdparm, yes.
<sith__> intallar un vga drive
<GNULinuxer> cthulfuego, hmm
<sith__> how?
<cthulfuego> KarlosII: What do you have now and what are you planning to buy?
<alvaro_> if you can buy a sata :)
<snivl> How do I installed package-sets using Synaptic... Like build-essentials?
<synd_> jorgp2: i mean ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<alvaro_> sith__, cual en especifico
<cthulfuego> GNULinuxer: I have 2 80GB 8MB cache WD drives. One ATA133, one SATA. They both bench at ~ 55Mb/sec via hdparm.
<anacron> speed is not same, you can notice it copying large files to other drives, of course both must be sata to make it work
<alvaro_> sith__, que tarjeta tienes
<GNULinuxer> cthulfuego, i see
<anacron> cthulfuego: maybe in linux they are same speed?
<cthulfuego> anacron: What else would I run on them?
<sith__> sis 630
<alvaro_> What is the marillat repository? and the backport?
<sith__> on board vga
<cthulfuego> !restricted
<ubotu> well, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<biker4444> does imac g5 work with ubuntu?
<alvaro_> mmm me parece que con el driver "sis" vasta
<cthulfuego> anacron: Check the restricted url.
<alvaro_> que usas xorg o xfree?
<cthulfuego> biker4444: I will check with a livecd tomorrow :-)
<cthulfuego> biker4444: I expect it'll be fine, though.
<sith__> oh osea que ya no tengo que installar otro
<jorgp2> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg/ is missing xlibmesa-glu-dev
<anacron> cthulfuego: windows?, but i don't say you should use it
<brett> bob2: I think wlan0 does eventually come up automatically, just takes a long time (1-2min) to kick in.
<alvaro_> depende si lo soporta tu kernel
<biker4444> cthul: im having much trouble. i saw in the forums there is a known yaboot bug
<alvaro_> pero lo mas seguro es que si
<cthulfuego> anacron: Windows is slow full stop.
<HrdwrBoB> alvaro_: #ubuntu-es
<KarlosII> cthulfuego, 120 GIG 8MB ATA, and I'm looking at 200 GIG SATA, could also get a 200 GIG ATA 16 MB
<KarlosII> getting them new for about $100 each
<cthulfuego> KarlosII: The 16MB cache would make it nice and snappy.
<sith__> ese es my problema sou nuevo en linux y no conosco sobre el sistema
<KarlosII> ah :)
<alvaro_> ubuntu-es is die
<sith__> y como configurar mi kernel
<snivl> How do I install build-essential using Synaptic?
<cthulfuego> If you both started speaking spanish there, it would be alive.
<snivl> And how do I get a list of the other "packs" ?
<cthulfuego> snivl: Right click build-essential and choose 'Install'.
<sith__> lol
<biker4444> cthulfuego: is imac g5 supposed to work with ubuntu?
<KarlosII> cthulfuego, really :)
<sith__> te veo alla
<KarlosII> cthulfuego, what would you recommend?
<snivl> Where do I see build essentials?
<alvaro_> sith__, lo mas probable es que lo soporte, modifica el archivo /etc/X11/xorg.conf ... busca driver y modificalo por "sis"
<snivl> cthulfuego: Where is thta?
<cthulfuego> biker4444: As far as I'm aware, yes. I will be near one tomorrow evening, Australian time. I can check then.
<biker4444> cthulfuego: much thanks
<KarlosII> cthulfuego, I gues maybe I'll go with ata
<biker4444> anyone else have any idea about imac g5 support?
<cthulfuego> biker4444: Did you check the Ubuntu website ands google?
<sith__> gracias
<alvaro_> biker4444, why do you like install linux in a mac? I think that the mac os is great...
<snivl> Oh, its a package is all
<snivl> I see
<cthulfuego> alvaro_: MacOS X is very slow compared to linux.
<biker4444> alvaro: i love mac os x, got off win xp a few months ago. linux is somethin good to be able to use
<alvaro_> I don't think that this difference is significative
<Cooner750> um; hi :)
<synd_> MacOS X is the best OS on the planet, IMHO.
<Cooner750> I happened to have a quick question
<synd_> Cooner750: go ahead
<carthik> Cooner750, so you odnt any more ? :)
<KarlosII> cthulfuego, if I bought a pci sata card would I notice a diff?
<cthulfuego> KarlosII: I doubt it.
<mcking> synd_: depends on what you are doing with it
* cthulfuego dares synd_ to run it on a G3/350 with 128Mb ram
<biker4444> linux is what i used when linux wouldnt boot-knoppix live cd for a few months. truly, it is fun. then i got mac os and loved it, especially for video editing, but im off topic
<cyphase> hey everyone
<KarlosII> so diff with sata card and with sata built into mobo
<alvaro_> synd, depend the use.. for a desktop I think that is the best
<sith__> sup
<synd_> cthulfuego: of course, Tiger wont run very well on an older G3.
<mcking> if i had an extra $500 i might get a mac mini
<sith__> lol
<sith__> me 2
<Cooner750> Ok. Windows XP is installed on main drive (120GB; 2 partitions (one for XP and one for recovery console). Main drive stays as is. I have a Maxtor external 120GB. There are currently 2 partitions on it. One is the main (holds backups, etc...) and the other is about 2GB that I had a older linux distro on
<sith__> or save it for my ps3 n xbox360
<Cooner750> I was wondering if there was a way Ubuntu could just be extracted to that second partition and be booted from there (computer can boot from USB)?
<mcking> or an extra $700 for a pegasos
<synd_> cthulfuego: but, older versions of OS X, the ones designed with the G3's in mind, will run fine. I admit, Linux sure would run faster, but theres a bunch of other factors than just speed.
<synd_> I'm not here to start a OS war, I'm just saying I think Mac OS is the best all around OS. It takes advantages from both the Win and Linux world
<sith__> I can't find my firefox icon ,....help
* Cooner750 wishes he could find free software to resize partitions directly from windows
<likkashot> Cooners  something like part magic??
<biker4444> apple going to x86 - good or bad for linux?
<Cooner750> it dosent let you apply changes
<Cooner750> it's a trial. $50 for full version
<synd_> biker4444: bad, imo.
<sith__> (nuwbb)
<mcking> Cooner750: if the drive is plugged in while installing ubuntu, just tell it to use the /dev/sda2 partition, and install grub.  it can dual boot windows of the internal and ubuntu off the usb
<bob2> anyway, mac os is off-topic here
<rob^> thanx bob2
<synd_> blah
<bob2> try #macosx if you all want to continue gushing ;-p
<Cooner750> mcking; thanks. I'll just try messing around with it and see what I can do (thats how i've gotten past distros to work :p)
<Cooner750> unfortuneatly (spelling?) my laptop is only a 400Mhz w/ 4GB HD and dosent run the live cd too well. I want to keep windows on it so there would probably not be enough room anyway
<ciocanel> how can I change gnome-btdownload's port?
<synd_> Cooner750: the live cd isnt recommended for hardware thats a bit old
<snivl> I'm trying to install the C-header-files that would usually be in /usr/src/linux/include or something like that... but there's various different packages and they have different naming conventions. "Linux-headers" -- none are installed. There's Linux-Headers 2.6.10-5, but then it says latest version is 2.6.10-34.2 .. however, there's also 'Linux Kernel Headers' which is 2.5.999-test7-bk17
<snivl> it's very confusing.
<mcking> ciocanel: edit the .desktop file (i would imagine)
<bob2> snivl: sudo aptitude insstall linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<snivl> bob2: What's different about Linux-headers and Linux-Kernel-Headers ???
<ciocanel> mcking, I can't find it...
<bob2> linux-kernel-headers are something entirely different (which the description does point out)
<snivl> oh
<mcking> ciocanel: the .desktop file or the command?
<bob2> they're only there for glibc to use
<ciocanel> mcking, the .desktop file
<snivl> So, since I am running 2.6.10-5-386, I need the 386 headers?
<snivl> How do I switch easily to a -686 kernel ?
<bob2> 16:11:14           bob2 | snivl: sudo aptitude insstall linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<bob2> that will install the correct ones
<Cooner750> isn't there a way to point the windows boot menu to Ubuntu ini?
<bob2> to switch, if you really do have a 686 cpu, install linux-686
<snivl> I have a P4
<bob2> Cooner750: yes, but it's fiddly; letting grub do it is way less hassle
<Cooner750> I was just wondering :)
<mcking> Cooner750: you can point the windows boot menu to the raw ubuntu partition, and install grub to that partition, but grub is much nicer
<Cooner750> thanks :)
<snivl> bob2: Can I uninstall Linux-386 ?
<bob2> yes, but that won't do anything
<bob2> you'd need to remove linux-image-...
* mcking keeps a 64 meg /boot that he shares between his kernels
<snivl> Will Linux-686 make any difference?
<bob2> not much
<bob2> it does allow you to use nptl, tho, which might help
<snivl> What's NPTL?
<mcking> snivl: I use -k7 and i do see a speedup
<bob2> next generation posix threads; it can make threaded programs run faster
<Razor-X> snivl: it does, trust me
<Razor-X> I'm using it, and it's quite a bit faster in many ways than Linux-386
<GNULinuxer> I have installed mplayer ... but it dosn't work ... IMO, some problem with ALSA
<bob2> "doesn't work"?
<Cooner750> i'm going to boot from the livecd right now on my pavilion. Are there any IRC clients for Linux (Ubuntu; specifically)?
<parabolize> xchat, gaim
<GNULinuxer> bob2, i start it, but it gets stuck .... no error messages
<bob2> Cooner750: there's 50 000, most of which existed before windows did
<bob2> Cooner750: irssi-text is a very nice one
<bob2> GNULinuxer: you need to tell us where it gets stuck
* mcking just uses gaim
<bob2> I assume on the alsa-init line
<Cooner750> ok
<Cooner750> brb. booting livecd ubuntu
<parabolize> Cooner750: xchat will be installed and easy to use
<zyth> I wish I could make my ubuntu have a nice splash screen instead of the scrolling text
<Burgundavia> zyth, coming for breezy, and check out splashy in the forums
<Razor-X> cheers! http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=05/06/17/0152202
<bob2> you can, it's just a huge amount of work for such little gain
<zyth> Burgundavia, hmm ok
<GNULinuxer> bob2, http://pastebin.com/300760
<GNULinuxer> bob2, it is the alsa-init line
<bob2> GNULinuxer: mplayer -ao alsa09
<cyphase> how do you change ID3 tags in ubuntu
<Razor-X> GNULinuxer: a nice thing to remember is to pipe the output to grep so that you don't have to worry about reading lots
<GNULinuxer> cyphase, easytag
<cyphase> nvm, got it
<Razor-X> saves you the eyesight you'll lose for other things (like Tales of Symphonia ;)
<GNULinuxer> bob2, http://pastebin.com/300761
<bob2> GNULinuxer: -ao oss, I guess
<bob2> if you have esd running, use that
<GNULinuxer> bob2, esd is running
<GNULinuxer> bob2, esd works!
<bob2> then -ao esd
<GNULinuxer> bob2, yes
<microhaxo> cedega cant run on amd64 kubuntu can it?
<bob2> cool
<bob2> I wonder if it'll run amd64 windows binaries or not
<Razor-X> wow, I think Microsoft actually had an idea here
<anatole> can anyone help with vmware? it worked last night, and i did not even restart the comp
<liwen[zh_cn] > hello
<anatole> i'm trying to power on an xp
<cyphase> yea, thats what i found GNULinuxer
<anatole> and the error is "Unable to change virtual machine power state: Cannot find a valid peer process to connect to."
<bob2> anatole: try asking the vmware company
<Slomp> cyphase = cyanphase ?
<GNULinuxer> cyphase, found easytag?
<bob2> I assume they give you support when you buyt it?
<liwen[zh_cn] > when i startx ,,the message "Skipping "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a:fbmmx.o""
<cyphase> GNULinuxer, i look in synaptic right after i asked
<liwen[zh_cn] > help me thx
<GNULinuxer> cyphase, i see
<liwen[zh_cn] > GNULinuxer can you help me
<Slomp> Question. Honestly, what's better about Fedora than Ubuntu? What do you guys think's better about other distro that needs to be improved upon?
<GNULinuxer> liwen[zh_cn] , regarding what?
<Slomp> to improve Ubuntu
<Slomp> ?
<liwen[zh_cn] > GNULinuxer: when i startx ,,the message "Skipping "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a:fbmmx.o""
<zyth> better about fedora...?
<zyth> uhm.
<GNULinuxer> liwen[zh_cn] , and what happens then?
<liwen[zh_cn] > and will take a very long time enter gnome
<liwen[zh_cn] > about 3 or 4 minutes to enter gnome
<Slomp> Yes. What's better about Fedora?
<Slomp> I could ask on #Fedora and they'd all say how much better Fedora is.. but what if I ask, you guys?
<zyth> well, I expect most of us will say we prefer ubuntu :{
<zyth> :P
<zyth> this being #ubuntu and all...
<wolverian> I haven't tried Fedora, so I can't really say.
<lhb> i changed from fedora to ubuntu
<Pengo> whats fedora like?
<parabolize> red hat ;P
<liwen[zh_cn] > GNULinuxer?can help
<GNULinuxer> liwen[zh_cn] , i want to help .... what is your system config?
<microhaxo> whats a good video player?
<parabolize> xine
<synd_> Pengo: Try both. See what you like. They're both Linux so, either way.. youre still ahead of the game
<synd_> microhaxo: totem-xine
<Pengo> im on ubuntu at the moment
<poningru> vlc
<parabolize> use gxine or totem-xine for a gui
<synd_> Pengo: but theres a reason why ubuntu is #1 on distrowatch.com
<poningru> is very goode
<poningru> good
<Pengo> its the longest time i've ever had a distro installed on my computer
<Slomp> Well, I have Fedora and Ubuntu side by side on 2 VM's
<Slomp> they're almost the same.
<Slomp> Only difference is um, the package system
<lhb> its a one disc download
<asimismo> Can someone tell me what the kernel version is for Hoary?
<bob2> asimismo: 2.6.10
<GNULinuxer> asimismo, 2.6.10
<mattis> well, and the license
<bob2> (with a ton of pateches)
<liwen[zh_cn] > Section "Module"
<liwen[zh_cn] > 	Load	"bitmap"
<liwen[zh_cn] >         #Load	"dbe"
<liwen[zh_cn] > 	Load	"ddc"
<liwen[zh_cn] > 	#Load	"dri"
<liwen[zh_cn] > 	Load	"extmod"
<liwen[zh_cn] > 	Load	"freetype"
<liwen[zh_cn] > 	Load	"glx"
<liwen[zh_cn] > 	Load	"int10"
<liwen[zh_cn] > 	Load	"record"
<cyphase> you've got to be shitting me...
<synd_> liwen[zh_cn] : dont paste
<liwen[zh_cn] > 	Load	"type1"
<liwen[zh_cn] > 	Load	"vbe"
<liwen[zh_cn] > EndSection
<asimismo> Thanks. Does 2.6.10 have iteraid?
<ws> Green light in A.M. for new projects.  Red light in P.M. for traffic tickets.
<cyphase> there aren't any ogg-to-mp3 converters in ubuntu?
<bob2> cyphase: sure there are
<synd_> cyphase: yeah
<parabolize> cyphase: DON"T. rip from wav or don't change
<cyphase> ?
<cyphase> parabolize, what're you on about?
<parabolize> .wav what comes on a music CD
<cyphase> i'm not
<cyphase> i have an ogg file
<cyphase> and i need to change it to mp3
<microhaxo> ahh
<microhaxo> is there a package with all codecs in it
<microhaxo> ?
<parabolize> ewww don't do that eather
<cyphase> parabolize, unfourtanetly, most mp3 players don't support ogg
<synd_> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<cyphase> (and no, this particular player isn't an ipod)
<synd_> microhaxo: go there.
<zyth> I have a zen xtra I need to sell
<zyth> it doesn't do ogg
<zyth> so I must sell.
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, we have a bot now?
<robitaille> cyphase,  there was a long thread recently on the mailing list http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-June/037555.html
<microhaxo> restricted?
<synd_> Kamping_Kaiser: always have.
<zyth> !bot
<ubotu> zyth: No idea
<zyth> !ubotu
<ubotu> zyth: I don't know, could you explain it?
<synd_> zyth: /msg him
<Kamping_Kaiser> synd_ oh, whoops :D
<zyth> ubotu, you are the #ubuntu bot
<ubotu> zyth: what are you talking about?
<zyth> lol
<zyth> ok, I cease playing with it :)
<Cooner750> ok back
<Cooner750> For some reason I cannot play audio files
<Kamping_Kaiser> has anyone got the backports working? someone wants to know where to point their mirrors.
<synd_> microhaxo: yes
<zyth> mirrormax...
<synd_> Kamping_Kaiser: backports work, but i tend to stay away from it.
<zyth> you don't want to update from backports, Kamping_Kaiser
<zyth> just make sure you don't :)
<Cooner750> I get the error message "There were no decoders found to render the stream."
<Kamping_Kaiser> I'm on breezy, but I'll pass the message on :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> i just cant seem to get them to download the list, let alone *use* them
<robitaille> Cooner750,  trying to play mp3 files?
<Cooner750> yes
<zyth> Cooner750, apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<zyth> if you're using the Music Player
<Cooner750> Totem?
<zyth> yeah, since it uses gstreamer..
<aleksi> is there some good howto you would recomend me, about  remotely using X?
<zyth> unless you've installed totem-xine
<Cooner750> I could also use Media Player
<synd_> aleksi: VNC?
<aleksi> je
<synd_> je?
<Kamping_Kaiser> aleksi, how do you mean, use x remotely?
<Pengo> Can someone help me with my terminal the font is in symbols and i never changed anything
<Cooner750> I get this error when using "apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad": E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Cooner750> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<ottoaim> pengo: on the startup mesages and text login?
<aleksi> I would like to be able to use programs that need Xserver from another computer
<synd_> Cooner750: sudo it.
<Pengo> no when i open it in Gnome
<Cooner750> synd_: k
<ottoaim> pengo: oh i could recreate that back when i used gentoo and a reboot fixed it.  not sure what would fix your problem, sorry :/
<Cooner750> Now I get this: E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-mad
<Pengo> I'll try
<Pengo> be right back
<ottoaim> pengo: tell me if it helps
<Pengo> k
<synd_> Cooner750: then you need the repositories. you need to edit your sources.list.
<zyth> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<zyth> go there Cooner750
<synd_> Cooner750: www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<synd_> no, zyth
<zyth> synd, eh, same info can be gotten at both as far as that goes.
<synd_> he cant get his gstreamer pkg
<synd_> due to him not having the right repositories
<zyth> he needs to add the hoary-extras, there's a section on that in the restrictedformat page, and no doubt on the link you posted
<zyth> *shrug*
<IRCMonkey_> newbie help?
<zyth> newbie SMASH!
<zyth> j/k ;)
<parabolize> NEVER!
<IRCMonkey_> help? <he asks>
<parabolize> what you nedd
<zyth> just ask please :)
<synd_> IRCMonkey_: sure, what is the problem?
<synd_> newbies keep ubuntu going
<IRCMonkey_> just installed new ubuntu... after cd pops out/reboot... just get grub prompt... what gives?
<Pengo> they're what make the world go around
<asparagui> whee.
<parabolize> error 18?
<IRCMonkey_> yeah
<asparagui> k, getting closer to a solution.
<parabolize> eww
<asparagui> how do i switch to using xorg over xfree?
<IRCMonkey_> can you use lilo?
<parabolize> error 18 has to do with mbr and your bios. your boot partition was to big
<synd_> you can, but grub is what comes with ubuntu.
<robitaille> asparagui,  Hoary uses xorg by default.  Warty uses xfree by default
<asparagui> hmm.
<IRCMonkey_> Im a complete newbie... know nothing about grub/ lilo or linux
<asparagui> there goes that brilliant idea.
<asparagui> i've got a dvi (sorta) monitor, and it's not getting power on boot.
<synd_> IRCMonkey_: then stick with grub
<robitaille> asparagui,  which version of Ubuntu do you have right now?
<asparagui> 5.04.
<zyth> asparagui, then you have xorg
<IRCMonkey_> I saw a news story about ubuntu, deletef FC and installed ubuntu... did I make a mistake?
<synd_> no
<learn25> hi all! :)
<IRCMonkey_> xandros is looking good right now
<synd_> IRCMonkey_: to each his own
<mcking> night all
<IRCMonkey_> never had a loader prob with FC or xandros
<synd_> then go with FC or xandros, IRCMonkey_  : )
<parabolize> IRCMonkey_ you need someone smarter then I to help you make a smaller boot partition.
<synd_> but you are better off with Ubuntu as a Linux newb, imo.
<learn25> what are the requirements to run firestarter? will it run internet connection sharing even without logging in to the GUI?
<IRCMonkey_> I thought linux bypassed the bios and hd size wasn't a prob with FC
<parabolize> it uses the bios to boot
<poningru> everything in x86 needs the bios to boot
<IRCMonkey_> I was surprised when FC recognized the full hd size
<poningru> unless you put something else in the ram
<synd_> why dont you just let the ubuntu installer handle the partitioning ?
<IRCMonkey_> i did
<IRCMonkey_> reinstalled 3x
<gm78> In Ubuntu Warty i was able to enter the command nautilus applications:/// to edit the menu. How do I do this now in Hoary, that command doesnt work?
<synd_> the default setting should work.
<Pengo> I have a question
<Pengo> a stupid one with a stupid answer probably
<synd_> Pengo: just ask.
<gm78> Pengo : lol, go ahead and ask
<Lighty> gm78: Download and install SMEG. http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/
<learn25> Hi! Anybody here tried firestarter to share the internet conniection?
<microhaxo> whats the best music player?
<Pengo> but where is the /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_screen key in The configuration editor
<synd_> microhaxo: xmms is my favorite
<bob2> microhaxo: that's obviously subjective.  I quite like cplay.
<synd_> some say beep media player
<robitaille> gm78,  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnomeMenuEditingHowTo
<learn25> is there a media player in ubuntu that can play movie trailers in yahoo's website?
<bob2> sure, mplayer and xine
<robitaille> microhaxo,   I use Rhythmbox and xmms
<zyth> learn25, mplayer-mozilla plugin
<microhaxo> how can i make files only open with a specific app?
<learn25> ok. thanks
<microhaxo> like in windows
<microhaxo> open with
<microhaxo> ?
<microhaxo> always use this
<learn25> my problem now is how to setup internet connection sharing under ubuntu. I have two NIC. eth0 and eth1
<zyth> hm my flash audio is out of sync with my video
<Cooner750> does ubuntu have modules like some other distros?
<synd_> modules?
<Cooner750> Yea; there a file that you download. Go to terminal and type moduse <modulename> and boom it installs it
<Cooner750> I know Slax has this
<synd_> apt-get
<microhaxo> guys
<learn25> how to install mplayer-mozilla plugin?
<synd_> dpkg -i <.deb>
<microhaxo> how can i make a console transparent?
<synd_> learn25: ubuntuguide.org
<learn25> ok
<synd_> learn25: loads of newb info there.
<bob2> Cooner750: you mean packages?
<bob2> Cooner750: sure, debian had it long before the rest of the world.  sudo apt-get install packagename.
<Cooner750> probably. People at Slax call them modules
<ubuntu> i was wondering who updates the repositories?
<cthulfuego> ubuntu: The ubuntu developers.
<synd_> ubuntu: the devs
<Cooner750> When I go to install the Multimedia Codecs it says "Do you want to continue (Y/n)" when I type Y and hit Enter it says "Abort." and throws me back to the command line...
<microhaxo> Yo
<ubuntu> because the version of gaim is now updated to version 1.3.1 and the version in the repository is 1.30
<bob2> Cooner750: "multimedia codecs"?
<ubuntu> 1.3.0*
<bob2> ubuntu: in breezy?
<Cooner750> http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<ubuntu> ?
<Lighty> microhaxo: Open a terminal, go to Edit -> Current Profile, click the Effects tab, and change the Background setting to Transparent background. A slider below that lets you set how transparent you want it.
<cthulfuego> !ICS is <reply> To share your intenet connection on eth0 with a LAN on eth1, make sure you don't have a firewall that interferes. Then run: iptables -t nat -A OUTPUT -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE; sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_forward=1  Ask me about <simple firewall>
<ubotu> cthulfuego: okay
<ubuntu> no hoary
<microhaxo> im in KDE
<microhaxo> KUBUNTU
<Lighty> ubuntu: That happens sometimes. It'll take a few days or a week or two for the volunteers to get GAIM updated in the repositories.
<synd_> microhaxo: so goto #kubuntu
<microhaxo> they dont talk
<microhaxo> lol
<microhaxo> i want it real time transparent
<Lighty> microhaxo: I don't do KDE. Seemed like too much trouble.
<microhaxo> none of this laggy shit
<Cooner750> Yes; the lines are already un-commented in "/etc/apt/sources.list"
<ubuntu> ok thx lighty
<Pengo> So I still dont know how to change the splash screen
<synd_> microhaxo: no need for the lang
<cthulfuego> !simple firewall is iptables A INPUT -i lo -j ACCEPT; iptables -P INPUT DROP; iptables -A INPUT -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT  You will then need rules to allow incoming traffic for each service you want to run. Check the documentation in /usr/share/doc/iptables/html
<ubotu> okay, cthulfuego
<Lighty> Pengo: I didn't really understand your question. Could you try rephrasing it?
<Cooner750> I've never had audio issues in linux before
<Pengo> Ok, I read the thing on the Gnome site and i added the image to the .gnome/ folder then when i go to change the Gconf key it isnt there
<Lighty> Pengo: Can you give a URL for where on the Gnome site they talk about this?
<Pengo>  Lighty, http://art.gnome.org/faq.php#q8
<cthulfuego> Oh crap.
<synd_> swrong cthulfuego
* cthulfuego forgot to go to the chinese consulate and apply for a business visa
<Whistler> how can i install sh files?
<cthulfuego> Whistler: sh ./foo.sh
<kvidell> that's a shell script. just run it
* Cooner750 wishes he could listen to his music
<cthulfuego> Cooner750: Is the music any good or is it that noisy young people's music we're better off without?
<kvidell> by making it executable (chmod +x thinger.sh) and running it (./thinger.sh) or running it as a script the other way (sh thinger.sh)
<synd_> Cooner750: many people have no sound issues with ubuntu
<Cooner750> Is good music :)
<cthulfuego> Cooner750: Can you give me an example?
<synd_> cthulfuego: how about you give an example
<cthulfuego> synd_: Of what?
<Cooner750> Well some artists; Rush; uh.... I cant thing about much at the moment
<Cooner750> trying to get sound to work
<Lighty> Pengo: Can you get all the way down to "options" in the Configuration Editor?
<synd_> cthulfuego: your music prefs
<Whistler> cthulfuego thx
<synd_> Cooner750: have you taken a look at ubuntuguide.org
<synd_> Cooner750: or the ubuntu wiki
<Cooner750> Yes; I've un-commented the lines and tried installing the codecs
<Pengo> no:/
<Lighty> Whistler: You thanked the wrong fellow. :)
<Whistler> ?
<Whistler> why?
<Lighty> Pengo: Do you have an "apps" key?
<Whistler> <cthulfuego> Whistler: sh ./foo.sh
<Pengo> yeah
<Cooner750> It asks "Do you want to continue (Y/n)" and when I type Y and hit enter it says "Abort." and goes back to command line
<synd_> Cooner750: paste your sources.list in #flood or pastebin.com
<kvidell> cthulfuego gave him A way to do it... I don't know if it works or not
<alonso> hi all!, How can i install mozilla firefox 1.04 by apt-get??, i don't wan to manual download!!
<Lighty> Whistler: Oops. I missed his line. I saw kvidell's more complete answer. Sorry.
<paxon> Anyone knows how to cancel printing job?
<bob2> alonso: you can't, sorry
<kvidell> never tried combining both methods, lol
<alonso> bob2: why??
<Lighty> Paxon: Do you have a printer icon up by your clock?
<bob2> or you can use backports, and then have to complain to them if/when it breaks
<Cooner750> ok. pasting as pastebin.com brb
<paxon> Lighty, nop.
<bob2> alonso: because hoary is released.  when something is "released", it doesn't get random new bits of software
<synd_> Cooner750: just copy/paste the url here.
<poningru> alonso: the 1.0.2 in ubuntu is the same as 1.0.4
<Lighty> paxon: Warty or Hoary?
<paxon> Hoary.
<bob2> alonso: 1.0.2 in Ubuntu has all the security fixes from 1.0.4
<paxon> Under KDE.
<poningru> alonso: why do you need the 1.0.4?
<Cooner750> http://pastebin.com/300786
<poningru> for the extensions?
<poningru> if so go here
<poningru> extensionsmirror.nl
<synd_> the devs just havent updated the version number for some reason
<synd_> for 1.0.4
<Lighty> paxon: May I suggest you go over to #kubuntu?
<alonso> bob2; because, in windows it 1.0.4, i only want to use newest version
<Whistler> i installed cross over office how do i run IE with it?
<ubuntu> when you type do u actually type there username then the message or do u push a button?
<cthulfuego> alonso: So you have no good reason is what you're saying?
<bob2> alonso: why do you want the latest version?
<paxon> Lighty, got it.(via Ctrl center) Thanks.
<poningru> alonso: the 1.0.2 in ubuntu is the same as 1.0.4 elsewhere
<Cooner750> just incase you didnt see it above: http://pastebin.com/300786
<cthulfuego> poningru: No, it's not.
<bob2> poningru: are you sure about that?
<poningru> um yes it is
<cthulfuego> poningru: Um, no, its not.
<synd_> Cooner750: i really recommend making your sources.list file look like the one here: www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<bob2> I'm pretty sure it's not
<poningru> please explain the defference between the two
<Cooner750> synd_: ok
<bob2> it's 1.0.2 with particular security fixes from 1.0.4 backported
<cthulfuego> poningru: The ubuntu one has security fixes, but _not_ additional 1.0.4 functionality.
<alonso> i think new version is better with some security, but if it the same, i don't worry it, sir.
<synd_> Cooner750: thought i mentioned that to you already
<Do-It-Now> hi all
<poningru> what additional functionality was added?
<ubuntu> cthulfugeo: what are the xtra features?
<poningru> nothing iirc
<bob2> poningru: none
<cthulfuego> alonso: The security fixes for 1.0.4 are also in the Ubuntu 1.0.2.
<synd_> Cooner750: but try that, then do the codecs found at ubuntuguide,org as well.
<cthulfuego> poningru: check the mozilla website and compare against the firefox changelog.
<bob2> poningru: other bug fixes were added between upstream 1.0.2 and 1.0.4, which ubuntu does not have
<alonso> all: ok, i am clear now
<alonso> thanks all!!
<Cooner750> now it wont let me edit when using gedit command...
<Whistler> i installed cross over office how do i run IE with it?
<cthulfuego> Does anyone have a KDE 5 source line for me?
<synd_> Cooner750: sudo gedit
<Pengo> rebooting
<crazyhorse> kde5?
<poningru> http://www.squarefree.com/burningedge/releases/1.0.4.html
<poningru> that is whats fixed
<synd_> Cooner750: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Cooner750> synd_: I mustve read your mind. I just did that :p
<cthulfuego> crazyhorse: it's got a higher version that KDE3, so it's obviously better software.
<Cooner750> I thought "hmm.... maybe if I sudo it"
<synd_> Cooner750: anytime it doesnt let you do something, its most likey because you didnt sudo it.
<thoreauputic> Whistler: follow the instructions you got when you paid for it?
<synd_> get into the habit of sudoing
<Lighty> synd_: But only when it doesn't work without sudo, right?
<synd_> Whistler: why would you want IE gobblygook running?
<synd_> Lighty: huh?
<paxon> sudo <3 ubuntu -now
<poningru> so there you have it nothing extra was added in
<cthulfuego> See, I'm not sure that Ubuntu contains 1.0.4 fixes for S390.
<Shufla> hello
<ubuntu> hi
<Shufla> i've got not nice problem
<poningru> yeah dont worry about that shouldnt effect a user much
<synd_> i heard it did, cthulfuego. at least i thought i read that here a few days ago.
<Shufla> my machine with X runed screen-saver
<Shufla> and my keybord and mouse are locked
<poningru> so for all practical purposes there is no difference
<microhaxo> err
<cthulfuego> bob2: You going to be in melburne next friday?
<bob2> except the version, which breaks extensions
<Shufla> i've got to ssh to this system, and i've killed gdm, but keyboard is still unresponsive
<Cooner750> It now gives more error messages.
<microhaxo> Is there any way i can install a 32bit kernel over my amd64 kernel?
<bob2> firefox needs SONAME-esque interface versioning
<synd_> gaim 1.3.1 is not yet avail in the apt, correct?
<bob2> cthulfuego: nah, more likely mid-july
<synd_> Cooner750: did you sudo apt-get update
<Cooner750> Well; I'm going to bed (tired). I'll mess with it more tomorrow
<Cooner750> I'll try update
<Shufla> it's not first time with such hang - diffrent machines (x86,amd64) and sometimes after screensaver running system is locked down :(
<Cooner750> right now
<Whistler> synd_ cause i play online game.And it supports IE only
<priest> can someone tell which system monitor is used here? http://www.tuxme.com/node/486
<cthulfuego> bob2: July 29 is Critical mass
<bob2> cthulfuego: hmmm
<synd_> Cooner750: you obviously didnt read the whole page i sent you to : )
<crazyhorse> synd, nay but the breezy package build on hoary works fine
* cthulfuego may or may not be in Bejing or perth at that point though
<Lighty> ogneP: Work OK?
<synd_> crazyhorse: where can i get it
<synd_> ?
<bob2> priest: gdesklets
<bob2> cthulfuego: ah
<ogneP> Lighty, yeah it did thanks
<priest> bob2: thank you
<Cooner750> updating
<Lighty> ogneP: Good.
<Cooner750> thanks to my fast speed connection it wont take long
<synd_> yup
<crazyhorse> synd, you can build it by yourself or i can email you the .deb i build
<Lighty> priest: Here's the URL for you: http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<Cooner750> I bet if something like this went wrong on windows M$ would suggest you reinstall the OS :p
<synd_> Cooner750: then http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<Cooner750> k
<Cooner750> apparently it needs updating :)
<synd_> crazyhorse: phil.jm@gmail.com
<Cooner750> on file 38 of 46
<synd_> yup
<Cooner750> does anybody know the time (I live in Ohio)?
<cthulfuego> ubotu: time
<ubotu> cthulfuego: Are you smoking crack?
<cthulfuego> yes
<Cooner750> The clock is screwed up. It says 7:37 AM
<synd_> its 330 here in lexington, ky.
<cthulfuego> Cooner750: apt-get install ntpdate
<Cooner750> thanks!
<synd_> thought ntupdate was installed and ran by default?
<Lighty> priest: You can use apt-get or Synaptic to install gdesklets and then visit that site to download the individual Gnome desklets.
<crazyhorse> synd_, wait a second pls
<synd_> crazyhorse: no prob.
<Cooner750> what should I do now?
<synd_> Cooner750: huh?
<synd_> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<Cooner750> nevermind :)
<cthulfuego> Ah hold on, maybe your time is set to UTC
<cthulfuego> UTC is 7:39 AM atm I think
<priest> Lighty: thanks
<Cooner750> it's installing
<synd_> jeeze i need to sleep at night cause the longer i stay up, the more marlboros i inhale
<snivl> Hello. Why is it that if I remove something like "wvdial" from Synaptic... it tries to remove "Ubuntu-desktop" ?
<Cooner750> where does all of this go anyway? I'm running the live cd (yea; changes will be lost at shutdown tonight :( )
<snivl> I can't remove any of this junk
<cthulfuego> snivl: Coz ubuntu-desktop depends on wvdial
<snivl> Why?
<synd_> Cooner750: what?
<snivl> I dont use DIALUP
<snivl> never will, ever.
<cthulfuego> snivl: ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package that ONLY contains depends, so you can delet it without any problems.
<synd_> we all started on dialup : )
<thoreauputic> snivl: ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage - you can safely remove it
<Cooner750> I was just wondering what it does with the packages it downloads. It is running live cd at the moment
<synd_> i remember when dial up was like pay by the hour
<synd_> and i was mesmerized when dialup was "unlimited"
<thoreauputic> synd: still is in some places
<cthulfuego> Still is in many places, with timed local calls thrown in too.
<Cooner750> which brings me to another question. Is there anyway to save settings, etc... in Ubuntu?
<snivl> can I remove Ubuntu-Base?
<Cooner750> In Slax there was a command but I forget what it was
<synd_> thoreauputic: well, here in the US..
<snivl> is Ubuntu Base another Metapackage?
<thoreauputic> synd: hint: there's a world out here ;)
<Lighty> Cooner750: I just have to ask, why are you bothering to customize a not-installed OS?
* cthulfuego moves synd_ back onto a 9600 dialup link
<microhaxo> different day same shit....
<snivl> I'm trying to remove dosfstools , and it says Ubuntu  base removal
<synd_> thoreauputic: indeed : )
<cthulfuego> snivl: Probably.
<Cooner750> "Cooner750: I just have to ask, why are you bothering to customize a not-installed OS?"... dunno really
<Cooner750> wow. It wants to hang while it's installing updates
* Lighty chuckles.
<microhaxo> IM SUPPOST TO DIE TONIGHT!
<synd_> Cooner750: well.
<snivl> Why not name things like Ubuntu-Base to be Ubuntu-Base (Meta) ?
<cthulfuego> snivl: See 'apt-cache show ubuntu-base'
<Cooner750> I do have 2GB to save settings if I need it
<microhaxo> yo, waht version of kde does KUBUNTU run?
<synd_> microhaxo: my lil homey kenny died tonight
<microhaxo> sux for you :|
<microhaxo> yo
<microhaxo> those bastards
<cthulfuego> snivl: Because ubuntu-base (meta) is a PITA to type.
<synd_> Cooner750: why not just go ahead and install ubuntu?
<synd_> anyone want ubuntu cds quick? i have about 50 of them to get rid of
<Lighty> snivl: Do you ever use flash disks (aka thumb drives, jump drives, card readers, etc.)?
<microhaxo> LOl
<skynet> i
<skynet> hi
<microhaxo> ak loaded
<thoreauputic> microhaxo: kde 3.4
<Cooner750> synd_ i will tomorrow.
<microhaxo> 3.4.1?
<microhaxo> or is that unstable?
<synd_> Cooner750: fun
<skynet> can someone give me some help with a dongle?
<synd_> skynet: what the problem?
<microhaxo> MAAAYN all i need is a lil bit!
<synd_> how well does ubuntu work with bluetooth?
<skynet> i can't set it up
<skynet> i used ndiswrapper
<synd_> skynet: a dongle what?
<Cooner750> going to bed.
<synd_> ah i see.
<Cooner750> see ya tomorrow
<skynet> conceptronics
<Cooner750> it's wanteing to freezeee
<Cooner750> wow. my typing sucks
<skynet> is a usb device
<Cooner750> 'night
<Lighty> Cooner750: G'night
<synd_> cig break time
<skynet> synd_?
<Lighty> skynet: I tried to use a USB 802.11G dongle, but I couldn't get it to work.
<skynet> so do i :-(
<synd_> skynet: ive found that dongles are finicky
<synd_> but they shouldnt be any different from PCMCIA cards
<Lighty> skynet: From what I was able to figure out, Ubuntu can do the wireless and it can do the USB, but it has a hard time doing the wireless through USB. :-(
<skynet> ahhhh
<Lighty> synd_: PCMCIA has been around an awful lot longer than USB, so support for it is much better.
<skynet> ok
<synd_> cthulfuego: whats that ubotu topic for internet sharing?
<skynet> i have to buy another card..
<cthulfuego> !ICS
<ubotu> To share your intenet connection on eth0 with a LAN on eth1, make sure you don't have a firewall that interferes. Then run: iptables -t nat -A OUTPUT -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE; sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_forward=1  Ask me about <simple firewall>
<Lighty> synd_: What's ubotu?
<synd_> thanks.
* cthulfuego needs to play with ubotu and restart it a few times.
<cthulfuego> Time to test the package info script.
<synd_> cthulfuego: think that would work for wlan0 to eth0 ?
<Lighty> skynet: That's what I had to do.
<cthulfuego> synd_: yes
<skynet> uhm
<cthulfuego> synd_: That works for any set of more than one network interfaces
<microhaxo> guy
<microhaxo> s
<synd_> cthulfuego: so, i can take my incoming connection (from wlan0) and output it thru eth0?
<skynet> using ndiswrapper i got this message:
<synd_> cthulfuego: while still maintaining my wlan0 connection, of course
<synd_> ?
<skynet> crtusb  driver present
<skynet> so it recognize the device
<synd_> skynet: its not picking up the device, obviously
<skynet> but can't set it up
<patte> quit
<uman> hi all
* Lighty hands patte a forward slash.
<skynet> i have to buy a pci card
<synd_> Lighty: heh
<uman> lol @ Lighty
<selinium> thoreauputic: I am starting to think you are a bot! Are you eve not here? :)
<cthulfuego> synd_: yes
<thoreauputic> selinium: oh, sure - I do sleep sometimes ;)
<thoreauputic> selinium: even bots have to rest, you know ;-)
<skynet> g'night
<Lighty> skynet: G'night and good luck with wireless!
<skynet> tnx
<crazyhorse>  undefined reference to `sleep` ;)
<Lighty> selinium: thoreauputic obviously has a trigger set so that when you enter the room, an alarm goes off, and they can get on their keyboard right away.
<Mil> I cant see the systray icons..Why?It's hard to use azureus and amule
<synd> cthulfuego: do i have to change anything on that cmd for wlan0 > eth0 or leave as is?
<synd> iptables -t nat -A OUTPUT -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE; sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_forward=1
<Lighty> Mil: Right-click on a gnome panel and click Add to panel.
<Lighty> Mil: Do you see an option of System Tray (or SysTray, I forget which way it's spelled)?
<concept10> Systray I thought that was windows?
<Lighty> concept10: We have one in Gnome, too.
<Mil> Lighty, When i minimize azureus it must be in gnome-panel with a icons...the option system tray is checked
<Lighty> concept10: Do you run Gaim or the Ubuntu updater? Where the little icons are is where the SysTray is.
<Davy> if i can not connect to web,i can not install ubuntu?
<concept10> Lighty, oh i didnt think it was called system tray
<Lighty> concept10: It surprised me too. I would have thought Microsoft copyrighted it.
<Lighty> Davy: Do you have a CD or DVD with Ubuntu on it?
<crazyhorse> apple. not microsoft. apple ;)
<Lighty> Mil: Did you check the Add to panel option I mentioned?
<synd_> dont mention apple or bob2 gets annoyed
<Lighty> crazyhorse: There's a system tray on the Mac desktop?
<concept10> I removed the system tray from my panel, it bugs me
<synd_> :>
<synd_> no
<ogneP> Does anyone know where i can get a canon iP3000 Pixma Printer driver for linux?
<synd_> no systray on macos
<Davy> only a download cd which size is 500M
<bob2> synd_: I'm just trying to keep this channel on-topic and useful
<synd_> Davy: you dont need a connection to install
<Lighty> Davy: If you don't already have it on CD, then downloading it is your only option.
<concept10> ogneP, try linuxprinting.org
<Lighty> Davy: But, if you do have it, then, no, you don't need a connection.
<crazyhorse> Lighty, nay, but the concept draft was made by apple i think
<concept10> ogneP, the printer config app couldnt recognize your printer?
<crazyhorse> synd_, you've got mail
<stimpie> ogneP, ftp://download.canon.jp/pub/driver/bj/linux/ might have it but as far as I know it is not supported for linux
<Davy> but only a base system without gnome,if only a cd
<synd_> crazyhorse: thx
<cthulfuego> Woooo!
<synd_> Davy: yes you can do that too
<Lighty> Davy: Do you want that barebones of an Ubuntu? Otherwise, the regular Install CD does come with Gnome and all the other delicious goodies.
<CoffeeMan> yes
<CoffeeMan> delicious it is
<cthulfuego> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> ubuntu-desktop: (The Ubuntu desktop system), section base, is optional. Version: 0.43 (hoary), Packaged size: 6 kB, Installed size: 32 kB
<cthulfuego> kick-arse
<cthulfuego> !info ubuntu-desktop breezy
<ubotu> ubuntu-desktop: (The Ubuntu desktop system), section base, is optional. Version: 0.49 (breezy), Packaged size: 7 kB, Installed size: 36 kB
<cthulfuego> !dstats hoary
<ubotu> Ubuntu Distro Stats on hoary... 16270 packages, 1437 maintainers, 31005 MB installed size, 9820 MB compressed size.
<synd_> cthulfuego: is ubotu running on ubuntu?
<cthulfuego> synd_: No, on Debian sarge ;-)
<synd_> haha
* cthulfuego isn't going to migrate that particular server
<poningru> why haha?
<poningru> ubuntu is a desktop distro
<cthulfuego> poningru: No, it's not. See the 'server' boot args to the installer.
<poningru> not a server/embed/anything linux distro
<synd_> poningru: no
<thoreauputic> cthulfuego: shock! horror! *grin*
<uman> It's not like distros matter all that much
<uman> hell
<uman> you could use Mandrake as a server if you really wanted.
<synd_> linux is linux
<uman> exactly
<poningru> thats true but why would you use this for server
<uman> you could convert a mandrake install to look just like a debian install if you had the time and motivation
<synd_> poningru: why not?
<uman> some are just more easy to set up as secure servers.
<poningru> it just has too many packages and other stuff
<synd_> poningru: not if you install the base
<poningru> isnt the base just the kernel?
<poningru> I am probably wrong
<thoreauputic> poningru: the base server install is around 400MB or less i think
<Seveas> poningru, ehm, you aren't making sense :)
<poningru> guess not
<synd_> : )
<Seveas> ubuntu-base is all you need to run a console linux system
<Seveas> you can easily add things from there
<poningru> ah ic
<synd_> ugh i need to sleep before i smoke all my cigarettes
<poningru> dont smoke cigs
<theD3viL> Why my mozilla-mplayer wonts play mpeg files or avi or whatever files ?
<Seveas> to make eiter a server or  a desktop or an ltsp or a ...... system
* cthulfuego got the http download to work in the bot, so now it fetches packages from a local mirror at 4Mb/sec :-)
<concept10> poningru, the base is all the tools and utils you need to have a working linux OS
<poningru> gotcha
<synd_> cthulfuego: sounds like ubotu's got a good life
<Seveas> ubotu is crap
<cthulfuego> poningru: base is essentially debian-base, if you add ubuntu-desktop, you get the desktop version with X and Gnome.
<ubotu> Seveas: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
* Seveas hides (just kidding cthulfuego )
<cthulfuego> !lart synd_
* ubotu drops a truckload of VAXen on synd_
<cthulfuego> eg
<Seveas> hehe
<cthulfuego> !lart Seveas
* ubotu resizes Seveas's terminal to 40x24
<Seveas> ooh, kinky :)
<synd_> wtf is VAXen !
* cthulfuego thought he'd disabled that particular module
<Seveas> synd_, read up on computer history..
<synd_> :/
<cthulfuego> synd_: 1970's fridge sized pre-DOS computers.
<concept10> omg, not a politically correct dpkg bot
<poningru> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VAX
<synd_> so when you gonna give ubotu AI?
<crazyhorse>  VAX 11/780 *swarming*
<synd_> :>
<Lighty> poningru: But I was having so much fun giving a mini-lesson of VAX computers! :-(
<poningru> hehe
<synd_> !synd
<ubotu> I heard synd is a badass
* Lighty smiles.
<poningru> !poningru
<ubotu> poningru: I give up, what is it?
<synd_> : )
<cthulfuego> synd_: ubotu is already smarter then most redhat users. What else do you want?
<poningru> I thought that was a random phrase
<synd_> ubotu forget synd
<ubotu> i forgot synd, synd_
<synd_> cthulfuego: does that mean its smarter than win users as well?
<crazyhorse> okay, 10:15AM, gotta sleep now ;)
<cthulfuego> synd_: cabbages are smarter than windows users.
<Lighty> Oh wow! I knew a lot about VAX systems, but I never knew this, "VAX is also a brand of wet-dry vacuum cleaners, invented in the 1970s by Alan Brazier. That brand's advertising slogan, "Nothing sucks like a Vax", was often applied wryly by users of VAX computers." (From the Wikipedia article.)
<thoreauputic> synd: by definition, of course
<synd_> heh
<cthulfuego> "as clever as a can of hair"
<poningru> did not know that
<synd_> Lighty: wikipedia is amazing, eh?
* cthulfuego used to work on a VAX when he had an office job
<cthulfuego> bloody awful things
<synd_> whatd you use em for?
<crazyhorse> Lighty, the slogan is as funny as this one http://lachschon.gamigo.de/screens/200506/JustinSane-1118915164.jpg
<Lighty> synd_: It truly is. It's been one of my favorite sites for a couple years. I can totally lose track of time when I go there.
<cthulfuego> data processing at a large market research company
<cthulfuego> (yes, they were hooked up to magnetic reel tapes)
<synd_> :
<synd_> ?
<synd_> :/ *
* poningru is an intern at the wikimedia foundation
<Lighty> synd_: They were awesome systems. They could run a bunch of different OS's, even simultaneously. (70's to early 80's that was a freaky thing for a computer to do).
<poningru> kinda like x86 hmm?
* Lighty laughs!
<synd_> haha
<stevegriff> question - I want to edit proftpd conf, and now I want to restart the proftpd app. Do I do "sudo proftpd restart" in /etc/init.d?
<cthulfuego> poningru: maybe not quite _that_ crap.
<synd_> think the cell proc will make it into PCs?
<synd_> or be a PS3 exclusive
<cthulfuego> stevegriff: Yes, or "/etc/init.d/proftpd restart" from anywhere
<poningru> imho it will def make it into pc
<stevegriff> Restarting ProFTPD ftp daemon.start-stop-daemon: warning: failed to kill 14054: Operation not permitted
<poningru> ibm already promised to open up most of the specs iirc
<stevegriff> :(
<stevegriff> hmmmm
<cthulfuego> stevegriff: sudo
<Lighty> poningru: Have you seen an x86 boot more than one OS without one OS running inside of another?
<stevegriff> cthulfuego - sorted thanks :)
<Addius> hm.. I thought the cell had a problem with alround operations
<synd_> poningru: they also promised a 3ghz g5 years ago, but that never happened ;p
<poningru> Lighty: it was meant to be a joke
<poningru> synd: heh thats true
<Lighty> poningru: Ahh!
* Lighty watches for smileys so he can get facial expressions matching with comments. ;-)
<Davy> Who is Davy
* Lighty laughs.
<synd_> Davy: thatd be you
<poningru> wtf
<cazabam> if you don't know, davy, no one does
<Lighty> I am saving that in a separate text file. It's hilarious!
<cazabam> bash.org?
<cthulfuego> yeah
<Lighty> Cool. I didn't know about bash.org.
<poningru> wtf
<poningru> I was just thinking about that
* cthulfuego has been quoted twice there :-)
<carlos> smurfix, hi
<carlos> smurfix, around?
<smurfix> yo
<Lighty> poningru: Now what?
<carlos> smurfix, do you know when Xen will be available for Breezy? (if it's not already available...)
<Lighty> poningru: Thinking about bash.org?
<cthulfuego> !info xen breezy
<Addius> erhm, a quick question. Is there an option to install ubuntu so that the kernel stays in /src/ so that I may rebuild it? Had problems adding it later on.
<Lighty> (Sorry about the now what. It came out more abrupt than I meant.)
<cthulfuego> No xen on breezy
<thoreauputic> <Rods_Tiger> and it's just asked me "E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<smurfix> carlos: no I don't, fabbione and mithrandir are working on it I think, I don't have much time at the moment
<thoreauputic> <Rods_Tiger> and I typed "no" and it said "bash: no: command not found"
<cazabam> addius : what problems you had?
<carlos> smurfix, ok, thanks. I suppose mithrandir is the one to ask as fabbione already forward me to you and Mithrandir :-)
<Addius> cazabam: well it told me it was missing some folder when I tried to patch it
<cazabam> you can install the kernel sources, then untar them yourself
<Lighty> G'night. I'm going to bed.
<kvidell> sleep well
<Addius> yah, that's what I tried but I guess I missed something along the way, heh. I just found a howto in the wiki though so I'll try that one. Thanks though!
<Addius> g'night
<zhie> alllowww
* cazabam kicks XP box in disgust
<cazabam> addius: still about?
<sly> hey all :)
<finlaylabs> anyone know if ubuntu partitioning allows encrypted reiserfs partitions?
<flipy> hi!
<flipy> I've ubuntu on a home server
<flipy> and I access it via ssh
<flipy> and I'd like to put some files to download with wget
<flipy> but I've seen that wget cannot go to bg
<flipy> is there any way to have it on bg running multiple instances?
<cazabam> just use & at the end
<flipy> it doesn't work
<cazabam> !
<ubotu> Wish i knew, cazabam
<hyphenated> flipy: use a screen session
<flipy> someone told me about screen
<cazabam> that's a good plan
<cazabam> use screen
<dalebort_> wget -b
<flipy> but I didn't realized the purpouse of screen
<flipy> wget -b
<flipy> thanks
<hyphenated> flipy: it's for running "things" on the box in a way that lets you disconnect and reconnect, and it won't lose them
<flipy> wow
<flipy> so i'll have to check it out!
<flipy> thanks a lot!
<flipy> hope see you around! :)
<cazabam> screen's cool - I just can't believe my brain is so tired I forgot about it!
<cazabam> I use it ALL THE TIME
<flipy> xDDD
<flipy> oh
<flipy> any How-to?
<thoreauputic> flipy: man screen is about the size of War and Peace ;-)
<hyphenated> google for a few
<flipy> ok
<flipy> thanks!
<cazabam> http://jmcpherson.org/screen.html
<hyphenated> cazabam: one thing that sucks is you start doing something, then wish you'd started it in a screen session when it's too late ;-)
<cazabam> yeah, done that ;)
<Addius> cazabam: yah, sorry, was doing the last steps in the installation again
<hyphenated> if it could hijack a shell you already have and then wrap it inside screen, it would rock
<flipy> thanks
<cazabam> potential for many pranks, though :)
<zhie> allooow
<zhie> alllow
<Install_Man> sorry for the question, is there a separate channel for general discussion on ubuntu?
<hyphenated> Install_Man: what's wrong with general discussion on ubuntu in this channel?
<Install_Man> sorry it's just that the topic makes it sound like this is a support channel primarily
<Install_Man> i thought maybe there was another channel for general discussion
<flipy> thank you a lot thoreauputic hyphenated cazabam :)
<flipy> cya around
<thoreauputic> Install_Man: you'd be surprised what gets discussed here at times ;)
<finlaylabs> can a cd be 'bad' and still have chksum check out ok? On install I get 'Couldnt retrieve bsdutils'.
<Addius> hm.. I'm still wondering about how it handles the kernel. The only trace of the kernel is that found in  boot is it?
<cazabam> yep, by default
<cazabam> you can install the kernel source after the fact, and make-kpkg to build your own
<Install_Man> i've heard there's a project that has already ported most of ubuntu to interix? does anyone know more?
<Addius> yah, then I get it. And I only need to copy the stuff to /boot/ "as usual with grub"?
<Dalkus> what's interix?
<cazabam> if you use make-kpkg you get a .deb with the kernel, modules, etc in it. you just dpkg -i it
<finlaylabs> 'Checking package size:' goes over bsdutils ok
<Addius> ok.. I use gentoo and openBSD on my own machines so I'm not really used to using pkg's, heh.
<cazabam> hehe ok
<Install_Man> interix is the unix subsystem for windows that microsoft uses, essentially a lot of openbsd code that turns windows into a posix system (compile unix programs directly to windows and run natively)....kind of like cygwin but faster and more integrated (no emulation)
<cazabam> install_man: is it free?
<Install_Man> cazabam: yes, as in beer at least: http://www.microsoft.com/windowsserversystem/sfu/default.mspx
<BlueT_> hello everybody :)
<thoreauputic> cazabam: umm.. if Microsoft uses it, unfree for sure
<Nermal> morning
<forsaker8k6> morning everyone :D
<BlueT_> good morning/afternoon/night all around the wourld :p
<Addius> good morning
<cthulfuego> thoreauputic: No, BSD != unfree.
<uman> forsaker8k6: good morning
<uman> forsaker8k6: it's about 2 AM here but heh
<forsaker8k6> :) where are you from?
<thoreauputic> cthulfuego: ah good point - true :)
<Install_Man> uman: same here
<cthulfuego> thoreauputic: BSD =~ grab what you can and claim it's yours
<forsaker8k6> here it's about 11 AM :)
<uman> forsaker8k6: Arizona, USA
<thoreauputic> cthulfuego: yes,, unfortunate really (I prefer GPL for that reason)
<pepsi> anyone using breezy?
<Nermal> pepsi, yah
* cthulfuego prefers BSD, as he can't pass GPL off as his own ;-)
<pepsi> Nermal, you have libx11-6 held back, right?
<Nermal> dunno
<Nermal> not updated for 3 weeks or so
<pepsi> oh
<uman> forsaker8k6: what about you?
<cthulfuego> !info libx11-6 breezy
<ubotu> libx11-6: (X Window System protocol client library), section libs, is optional. Version: 6.8.2-20 (breezy), Packaged size: 689 kB, Installed size: 1372 kB
<Nermal> new router is being a piece of shit
<forsaker8k6> i'm from Italy :)
<Nermal> and I need to get a wifi card for my machine
<Nermal> or just sell the whole lot and buy a powerbook
<forsaker8k6> unfortunatly i'd say
<cazabam> thoreauputic: I meant as in beer - no chance of 'as in speech' really :)
<uman> forsaker8k6: why?
<uman> forsaker8k6: why is it unfortunate that you live in Italy?
<BlueT_> btw, there's a LoCoBot in my LoCoTeam channel, is that just a irclog bot or something else? :)
<forsaker8k6> because of how things are going in politics..maybe you heard of Berlusconi ... :(
<cthulfuego> BlueT_: eh?
<thoreauputic> forsaker8k6: unfortunate for you, or for Italy ? *grin*
<forsaker8k6> for me and for Italy :)
<sly> forsaker want to trade for a rainy britain ?
<BlueT_> cthulfuego: ins't there a ID "LoCoBot" in your locale team channel? @@?
<forsaker8k6> mmm... rainy nritain eh ? let me think about :)
<finlaylabs> or a smoggy Beijing?
<forsaker8k6> :D
<pepsi> Nermal, update your stuff :) just dont upgrade libx11-6
<Nermal> pepsi, no net connection on my breezy box
<pepsi> aw
<Nermal> plus.. breezy is v broken atm
<Nermal> so not that inclined to update it
<pepsi> doesnt seem too broken to me
<Nermal> ah...
<pepsi> ive been using it for weeks now
<Nermal> fonts blew up and X blew up a while back
<forsaker8k6> woa.. i'm jut trying out enlightenment e17.. i'd say it has great potentials
<finlaylabs> can a cd be 'bad' and still have chksum check out ok?
<Nermal> fixable, but a PITA
<cazabam> finlaylabs: sounds like a media error more than a bad image
<pepsi> Nermal, yeah i did the x fix, but then i reinstalled later on and slowly upgraded everything and it worked fine without doing anything
<Nermal> ah
<finlaylabs> suggest try #3 CD?
<Nermal> can you install breezy straight off or do you have to do a hoary install and upgrader ?
<Nermal> -e
<Nermal> -r
<pepsi> i used the colony1 iso
<Nermal> pepsi, colony1 ?
<cazabam> finlaylabs: you have tried several times and still not work?
* Nermal fires up #ubuntu-breezy for breezy talk to avoid "You shouldn't be using that yet!!"
<finlaylabs> cazabam: twice. But first time chksum was bad. Think I opened a file (burner very sensitive!)
<cazabam> eep! no BURN-free?
<T6> btw. the linux-headers-6.6.12-1 seem to be broken as its impossible to compile ipw2100
<T6> ^^
<T6> 2.6-12
<cazabam> finlaylabs: are you installing using the same drive that burned/checksummed the disk?
<monolive_> hi
<finlaylabs> K3B, burn-free is disabled for some reason, I cant select it.
<finlaylabs> no different drive. Different computer.
<cazabam> hmm.. I have seen this with a Slackware install - my laptop drive showed errors but my desktop checksummed it OK
<cazabam> turned out to be muck in the drive :)
<Nermal> bob2, you about ?
<Nermal> finlaylabs, also make sure DMA is enabled
<finlaylabs> I did clwean the drive between cd1 and cd2, just in case.
<finlaylabs> DMA?
<cazabam> ok :)
<Nermal> yeah... else it might balls uo
<Fabian> good morning
<cazabam> nermal: why woudl DMA affect the ability to read
<cazabam> *would
<Nermal> cazabam, is he burning in linux ?
<cazabam> yup
<Nermal> burning in linux without burnfree or dma
<Nermal> could fsck the image up
<Fabian> pfp: ya here already???
<cazabam> checksums OK though - that's the problem
<Nermal> just an idea
<Nermal> cazabam, o
<cazabam> finlaylabs: can you manually copy the file off the CD
<Nermal> any #ubuntu ops about ?
<finlaylabs> u mean like console cp the whole cd to the install HD?
<monolive_> yep
<monolive_> how to install
<monolive_> the livecd
<monolive_> to HD
<Nermal> you don't ?
<monolive_> i could create filesystem and install lilo
<Nermal> just download the install cd ?
<monolive_> but is ther an automatic method to do it?
<monolive_> i prefer the livecd
<thenuke> monolive_: why bother doing something like that?
<monolive_> becouse
<monolive_> this livecd
<Nermal> don't make things harder than they have to be
<monolive_> has the things i need (mono)
<Nermal> "how do I put this screw in a wall with a hammer?"
<finlaylabs> cazabam: u mean like console cp the whole cd to the install HD? Then install somehow?
<uman> bye all, I'm going to bed.
<thenuke> monolive_: you can install mono and whatever to your ubuntu by yourself
<monolive_> ok
<Nermal> monolive_, knoppix have scripts to install to hdd.. not sure if ubuntu live has that
<monolive_> oks Nermal, this scripts i was looking for
<thenuke> Nermal: that is because knoppix does not have an install-CD
<T6> last itme i tried ubuntu live there wsnt such a script
<Nermal> aye
<Nermal> :|
<monolive_> doesn't matter, i will create the filesystems
<monolive_> and copy
<Nermal> gfl
<thenuke> monolive_: why dont you just use the install cd and THEN install any software you need, like mono?
<cazabam> finlaylabs: no, just to see if there is a read error on that file - no need to copy the whole lot
<cuanntiex> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<cuanntiex> i'm confused neh????????????/
<monolive_> oks thenuke, if there arent that scripts i will download the install cd
<sly> Nermal where you from to use such things as * sye * ;)
<Nermal> cuanntiex, not talking like that
<Nermal> monolive_, good plan :)
<thenuke> there are no scripts because there is no need for them
<Nermal> ah.. the logic
<cuanntiex> akoe ora ngerti koe ngmg apa/??????????????
* Nermal ignores
<thenuke> Nermal: did you mean my logic :) please tell me then what is the logic to have scripts to install liveCD into HD if there is install CD available
<thenuke> cuanntiex: english.
<finlaylabs> cazabam: ctl-alt-F3 tells me "cp: Read error: Input/output error". Havent tried a manual cp yet.
<Nermal> thenuke, no.. I was just admiring the simple logic behind such a reason
<cazabam> finlaylabs: stick the disk in your other machine (the one that burned it), then mount it and try to copy the file
<cazabam> finlaylabs: if that works then it is your drive
<Addius> aff, got stuck on the first step
<Addius> so, if I want to add the kernel-package, without having an internet connection, how'd I go about it?
<cazabam|hungry> not sure if it's on the CD - apt-cache search should confirm if you have no repositories set up in sources.list
<thoreauputic> apt-cache policy would be easier
<Addius> policy?
<Addius> nm, I read through manpages :p
<thoreauputic> Addius: apt-cache policy tells you where stuff comes from, and status etc
<finlaylabs> cazabam: copies on write computer just fine. Maybe try slower burn speed (only used x4!)
<Addius> yah.. well it couldn't find the package kernel-package, oh noes.. erhm..
<finlaylabs> install computer recently had no prob with suse cd.
<cazabam> finlaylabs: yeah, slow it right down
<thoreauputic> Addius: yeah, kernel-package would appear not to be on the CD
<finlaylabs> cazabam: ok will try that later (when Im not using computer! Using it seems to always corrupt the write).
<Addius> aff, this makes things complicated :p
<finlaylabs> do you know if ubuntu allows encrypetd reiserfs partitions? I got reiserfs ok but no option for encryption.
<thoreauputic> Addius: archive.ubuntu.com should have all packages
<Addius> ok, any place special I should put them on the machine or will /tmp/ do just fine?
<thoreauputic> Addius: shouldn't matter - you will just do sudo dpkg -i to install
<thoreauputic> Addius: but watch out for dependencies ;)
<finlaylabs> cazabam: thanks for the help. cu later!
<thoreauputic> Addius: make sure you install build-essential (that *is* on the CD I think)
<Addius> yah, I hope so..
<Addius> I could try doing that before I even try getting the kernel-package, heh
<thoreauputic> Addius: it is - I just checked
<thoreauputic> Addius: definitely install that befor kernel-package
<thoreauputic> *before
<cazabam> finlaylabs: k :)
<Addius> ah, well it's installing it now
<Addius> now to find the kernel-package in the archives
<DNAku-san> I just noticed I can't access my floppy in ubuntu :/
<microhaxo> dammit
<microhaxo> i cant install enemy territory
<microhaxo> ./et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<microhaxo> it says
<microhaxo> sudo: /home/microhaxo/et-linux-2.60.x86.run: command not found
<DNAku-san> Is there any way I can access my floppy, it's really urgent
<thoreauputic> Addius: it's in main
<thoreauputic> DNAku-san: of course
<cazabam> microhaxo: chmod +x et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<Addius> In main? isn't there only installers there?
<thoreauputic> DNAku-san: mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /mount/point
<anissa> HI
<DNAku-san> thanks
<microhaxo> thanks
<microhaxo> DAMMIT
<anissa> ASL
<cazabam> microhaxo: ?
<thoreauputic> DNAku-san: you might need sudo for that command
<microhaxo> FKIN KONQUEROR ALWAYS DOWNLOADING BAD CHECKISMS
<thoreauputic> microhaxo: use wget
<cazabam> hehe use firefox ;)
<microhaxo> I cant dload it
<microhaxo> its a weird deal
<microhaxo> here
<microhaxo> http://enemy-territory.4players.de:1041/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=getit&lid=301
<microhaxo> there
<DNAku-san> brb
<microhaxo> If i click
<thoreauputic> Addius: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/
<microhaxo> it opens in KATE
<microhaxo> if i save as
<microhaxo> its a php file
<microhaxo> ?
<thoreauputic> Addius: it's in that
<microhaxo> wtf
<Addius> thoreauputic: ah! I tried going through the dist =/
<Addius> thanks
<thoreauputic> Addius: nah, pool :)
<Addius> well this seems more like it
<microhaxo> there
<microhaxo> i got it
<microhaxo> wget http://ftp.freenet.de/pub/4players/hosted/et/official/et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<Addius> thoreauputic: I want the deb if I want to do the apt-get install don't I?
<jasp> Hi !! I've a question! can anyone help me?? (about kernel)
<thoreauputic> Addius: umm - if you download the deb you install it with " sudo dpkg -i <nameofdeb> "
<Addius> ok, thanks
<stevegriff> I want to install doom3 on ubuntu - do I just install it from the cd or...?
<thoreauputic> Addius: apt is for automatic install/ dep resolution: local packages you use dpkg -i
<misaka> jasp - If we knew what your question was ...
<misaka> ;] 
<Addius> I like how this USB-hotplugging actually works though
<cazabam> microhaxo: konqueror treats mime types weird, and the web server probably is misconfigured
<selinium> Hi all, for some reason, my printer will not work today. the printer is stopped and when you try to start it the application hangs. This has happened to other users but not as yet to me.. ANy ideas?
<Addius> well that didn't take long.. okay, next step :p
<shivan___> hi , any one has already use pbuilder ? , i want to create a ubuntu-PIV repository, but the way to build all package is not clear for me
<jasp> my kernel is 2.6.10-5-386 and i want to use 2.6.11, but when i try to use the new image gnome don't start!!
<jasp> 2.6.11 from kernel.org
<ciocanel> I'm having some problems with sound in vlc, cannot open /dev/dsp... can anyone give me a hint?
<thoreauputic> ciocanel: try sudo killall esd
* Nermal stabs esd
<ciocanel> thoreauputic, nope, esd is not nunning
<Addius> thoreauputic: when I made an apt-get install for the linux-image it told me that it was already up to date, would that refer to the one that came with the kernel-package?
<thoreauputic> Addius: I think you may be confused - kernel-package is for compiling your own
<thoreauputic> Addius: kernel images are ready to go binaries...
<thoreauputic> linux-image, whatever
<Addius> I am certainly confused.. I'm just following the howto in the ubuntu-wiki :p
<Addius> but okay, that step wasn't needed and I'll head on to the next, thanks :p
<thoreauputic> Addius: what are you trying to achieve?
<Addius> thoreauputic: erhm, being able to patch and rebuild the kernel so I can get a zd1201 module working.. a pain I know =/
<thoreauputic> Addius: to rebuild the kernel you need to install linux-source
<paxon> How to autostart in KDE?
<Riddell> paxon: autostart what?
<paxon> Riddell, process?
<thoreauputic> paxon: put a script in ~/.kde/Autostart
<paxon> Thanks.
<microhaxo> bah
<microhaxo> guys
<microhaxo> i slept till 3pm should i just stay up the whole night
<microhaxo> its 5 am
<microhaxo> lol
<Dalkus> Try sleeping :P
<microhaxo> i can
<microhaxo> but its 5 am
<microhaxo> should i?
<Dalkus> yes :P
<Addius> thoreauputic: yah, and when I tried it told me it was already up to date, which made me wonder
<microhaxo> or should i stay up the rest of day and sleep at like 6?
<Dalkus> microhaxo, your choice.... :\
<microhaxo> lol
<HrdwrBoB> er 5am is counted as the whole night
<microhaxo> yea
<microhaxo> i kno
<microhaxo> i figure at 8 am i will poop out :|
<poningru> sleep at 6
<microhaxo> LOL?
<microhaxo> i figure
<paxon> Ty for reminding me, I should get some sleep in the coming days.
<microhaxo> if i stay up till 8
<thoreauputic> Addius: dpkg -L linux-source*
<poningru> much better
<microhaxo> ill sleep till 10
<microhaxo> and be fine for the day
<Dalkus> don't keep that up for too long, microhaxo
<microhaxo> where does wget save things too
<microhaxo> yea i know
<microhaxo> bad for me
<Dalkus> I used to do that pretty much every night, now I'm tired all day every day
<microhaxo> lol
<Dalkus> and I'm sixteen....
<microhaxo> sucks
<Dalkus> :\
<microhaxo> im 17
<Nermal> good for you
<microhaxo> lol
<microhaxo> where
<Dalkus> but true geeks dont sleep :)
<microhaxo> does wget save shit?
<Dalkus> UK.
<Dalkus> sure
<Nermal> microhaxo, it downloads files yes
<thoreauputic> Addius: actually, sorry try dpkg -l | grep linux
<microhaxo> uea
<microhaxo> where
<microhaxo> what folder?
<Nermal> in the current directory
<Dalkus> wherever you say
<poningru> actually not so bad
<microhaxo> ah
* Nermal sighs
<Dalkus> wget http://whatever.com/file.htm folder
<poningru> you just go noctornol after a while
<Nermal> "directory"
<Dalkus> you can specify a folder
<HrdwrBoB> nocturnal
<poningru> and hence the tiredness during morn
<microhaxo> WTH is goin on
<microhaxo> i dloaded a file with WGET
<microhaxo> and it says md5 checksum bad!
<microhaxo> bs
<selinium> hi there thoreauputic!
<davidw> question about the live CD's: do they use the same software as Ubuntu, or is it just a hacked morphix/something else?
<thoreauputic> microhaxo: so it isn't konq's fault, evidently
<microhaxo> yea
<microhaxo> i guess
<microhaxo> how stupid are you to host a file that doesnt meat the checksum?
<davidw> I'm curious because I would like to know if Ubuntu's NTPL implementation is broken like Debian's
<Nermal> microhaxo, as stupid as someone who can't spell "meet" ?
<selinium> thoreauputic: i seem to be having a similar problem printing as that chap yesterday! can you give me a hand?
<m0rphx> davidw: I think it's the same software
<thoreauputic> davidw: warty used a morphix method, hoary is basically identical with the install CD
<Nermal> microhaxo, bad download / bad ram ?
* m0rphx is happy about his shipped ubuntu cds ^^
<thoreauputic> selinium: I seem to recall he did an "rmmod lp " ?
<forsaker8k6>  anyone know which is the dev of a bluetooth connected hardware?
<microhaxo> anyone have any alternate links?
<microhaxo> for ET
<davidw> thoreauputic, cool, I will test my bug out on that, then
<davidw> man, I wish I had about 5 or 6 machines just to play with:-/
<pepsi> microhaxo, what are you doing now?
<microhaxo> re downloading
<microhaxo> ET
<microhaxo> :|
<pepsi> from where?
<microhaxo> fileshack
<microhaxo> :|
<microhaxo> anyone got a FAST MIRROR?
<microhaxo> like 700kb/s
<microhaxo> ?
<Nermal> hush
<microhaxo> :|
<pepsi> i bet you'd settle for 200k/sec
<pepsi> you
<pepsi> 're desperate
<davidw> BRB
<davidw> ah, utf-8 is better...
<selinium> thoreauputic:  not working for me :(  The printer willnot come on line, if i put the command in the application hangs. My other half gets this on her loggin, maybe it is a security thing? Not that I have changed anything.... I think..... :)
<ivoks> hi :)
<ivoks> i have one python related problem... could anyone halp me? :)
<housetier> yes
<cazabam> probably :)
<thoreauputic> selinium: does it only happen on her login?
<ivoks> when i start bledner for example, i get:
<thoreauputic> selinium: if so, she may not be in the right groups?
<ivoks> 'import site' failed; use -v for traceback \ No installed Python found.
<housetier> ivoks, with close to 10 billion people on this planet chances are high somebody might help you
<Nermal> 6 billion
<selinium> thoreauputic: it used to, but now it is doing it on mine! I might have changed something in my groups yesterday... How do I sort it?
<microhaxo> hahaha
<microhaxo> 2mbit download from file planet
<microhaxo> :D
<thoreauputic> selinium: first type " groups" to see which ones you/she are in
<Nermal> ignore time
<cazabam> ivoks: what version of python you have installed?
<ivoks> cazabam: 2.3 and 2.4
<thoreauputic> selinium: for reference, the first user would be in these -  adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<thoreauputic> selinium: note the lpadmin group
<TommyH> Hi, does anyone know how to increase the refresh rate of the remote desktop client?
<selinium> thoreauputic:  I have screwed my groups up, I have only got audio! How do I sort it. I am a dumb ass!
<thoreauputic> selinium:  sudo adduser selinium lpadmin
<thoreauputic> for instance
<thoreauputic> selinium: or you can do it in gnome as well (GUI)
<davidw> ciao..
<selinium> thoreauputic:  For each one, or can i sudo adduser selinium adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin  ?
<thoreauputic> selinium: note that the admin group has sudoers rights
<cazabam> ivoks: you have PYTHONPATH set?
<thoreauputic> selinium: no that won't work :)
<ivoks> cazabam: hm, no...
<zyth> what's the best way for me to install wine?
<Nermal> apt-get install wine ?
<thoreauputic> selinium: easiest to use the graphical method, or repeat the command by using the up arrow and editing the end of the line
<Nermal> with sudo obviously
<selinium> thoreauputic:  I  sudo adduser selinium audio last night and now that is the only one.... What did i do wrong? can you tell?
<ivoks> cazabam: but that I don't need
<zyth> yes, but I don't know how to configure it, or is it automatically done?
<Nermal> edit wine.conf I guess
<thoreauputic> selinium: no I don't know
<cazabam> ivoks: how so?
<Nermal> or install a tk frontend
<selinium> thoreauputic:  how do you use the gui to do it? Just interested :)
<ivoks> cazabam: on other machines i don't have PYTHONPATH
<ivoks> cazabam: and everything works..
<thoreauputic> selinium: I'm in fluxbox :)
<ivoks> cazabam: hm.. are we talking about env varibles or something else? :)
<selinium> thoreauputic:  Is it much better?
<thoreauputic> selinium: what?
<steob> Anyone help a total newbie get his sound card workin on Hoary?
<cazabam> ivoks: yes, environment variable $PYTHONPATH
<cazabam> hmmm...
<cazabam> same version of blender?
<ivoks> cazabam: check your export
<ivoks> cazabam: you don;'t have it either :)
<ivoks> cazabam: it's not only blender, all python apps
<Nermal> steob, should be working
<thoreauputic> selinium: just do the adduser thing and add all the relevant groups, then logout/login
<selinium> thoreauputic:  Fluxbox
<cazabam> ivoks: oh, ok - it's just thatthere is a specific blender bug open for that...
<thoreauputic> selinium: I like it - tastes vary ;)
<selinium> thoreauputic:  Cheers!
<cazabam> ivoks: if you just type 'python'  do you get the python shell?
<ivoks> cazabam: well... this isn't blender bug :(
<selinium> thoreauputic:  send me a screenshot, if you can :)
<ivoks> cazabam: yep, 2.4.1
<thoreauputic> selinium: well, an old cluttered one from last year :)
<cazabam> ivoks: what happens if you type 'import site;'
<selinium> thoreauputic:  OL
<selinium> thoreauputic:  Ok even
<steob> Nermal: it's not though - I'm trying to install alsa stuff as per Bug  2090
<ivoks> cazabam: errors
<microhaxo> installin ET
<ivoks> cazabam: Traceback (most recent call last): \  File "<stdin>", line 1, in ? \ ImportError: No module named site
<microhaxo> then ill play it a bit
<microhaxo> then
<thoreauputic> selinium: http://users.fishinternet.com.au/~peterg/screenshots/fluxboxfirefoxrox.jpg
<microhaxo> BOOT to windows to play BF2 demo
<notos> hello does any one have stability problems with firefox?
<microhaxo> DAMMIT thats it
<cazabam> ivoks: what files you have in /usr/lib/python... etc etc
<microhaxo> bullshit
<microhaxo> ...WARNING: could not set the given mode (4)
<ivoks> cazabam: just a sec...
<microhaxo> Received signal 11, exiting...
<ivoks> cazabam: i have wrong declaration of pythonhome
<cazabam> :)
<selinium> thoreauputic:  pretty! I think I will stick with what I know (which isn't a great deal!
<thoreauputic> selinium: or>> http://users.fishinternet.com.au/~peterg/screenshots/fluxfirefoxmenusint.jpg
<dgtl>  hi everyone
<microhaxo> WTF IS SIGNAL 11?W!
<microhaxo> Received signal 11, exiting...
<Nermal> segfault fool
<cazabam> hi dgtl
<Nermal> you probably have dodgy memory
<Nermal> would explain the incorrect md5 sums
<microhaxo> Bullshit
<microhaxo> You are using software Mesa (no hardware acceleration)!
<microhaxo>  Driver DLL used: libGL.so.1
<steob> anyone help a newbie with alsa driver install?
<dgtl> anyone know how to get the computer/file system on the desktop?
<microhaxo> NO I AM NOT
<Nermal> yes you are!
<Nermal> ;)
<selinium> thoreauputic:  when I tried to add myself to the admin group it said no such group. is this a problem?
<Seveas> microhaxo, relax...
<microhaxo> DAMMIT
<cazabam> dgtl: how to you mean?
<Seveas> you either have bad memory or you installed some crappy stuff
<microhaxo> how the @%@#% did my drivers go back to MESSA!
<Nermal> dgtl, ummm... gconf-editor
<thoreauputic> selinium: is sudo working ? Is this hoary?
<Nermal> microhaxo, hush
<thoreauputic> selinium: it didn't exist on warty
* steob cries and consider's moving back to Win XP
<microhaxo> MOTHERSUCKIN FLUGFIFALFFFFF@@@@@@@@@
<Nermal> maybe dpkg --configure -a
<dgtl> Nermal: ok, where's it located? (in gconf-editor)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+q microhaxo!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> microhaxo, please cool down a bit
<Nermal> dgtl, one sec
<cazabam> microhaxo: did you install Nvidia drivers from tarball or from package?
<selinium> thoreauputic:  Hoary, maybe i mistyped something
<selinium> thoreauputic:  sudo is working
<cazabam> dgtl: I'd have a look but I'm stuck on an XP box... :(
<Seveas> selinium, it doesn't exist on hoary if you upgraded from warty
<Nermal> dgtl, apps -> nautilus -> desktop
<Seveas> selinium, but you can easily add it
<Nermal> dgtl, and apps -> nautilus ->preferences
<dgtl> Nermal: thanks alot, it would have taken me ages to find that
<dgtl> :)
<thoreauputic> selinium: if you look at /etc/sudoers I think htere's a line that says the "admin" group has sudo rights by default -but if sudo is working I guess you are OK
<Nermal> dgtl, is that what you wanted ?
<dgtl> yeah
<selinium> Seveas: Cheers
<Nermal> dgtl, :)
<Dalkus> steob, http://
<Dalkus> er
<Dalkus> steob, http://ubuntuguide.org
<Dalkus> that has a guide on it, I think
<Seveas> ubuntuguide is bad
<Seveas> it has no guides
<Seveas> just command listings
<steob> I been there but my gcc aint working so I can't seem to compile anyhting
<cazabam> ubuntuguide ROCKS!
<Seveas> guides explain things...
<Dalkus> Seveas, it still helps
* cazabam plays devils advocate
<Nermal> I think ubuntuguide is ok
<selinium> thoreauputic:  Seveas has just said if i up graded from warty it wont exist. So no problem
<Nermal> but it not as dynamic as the wiki
<steob> gettin:
<steob> /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.10/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 11: gcc: command not found
<ivoks> cazabam: i located problem
<cazabam> ubuntuguide is good for 'post isntall checklist' :)
<Dalkus> steob, sudo apt-get install gcc
<thoreauputic> selinium: ah - OK :)
<Seveas> steob, sudo aptitude install build-essential
<cazabam> ivoks: mm?
<ivoks> cazabam: thanks for idea with ENV variables
<steob> which one?
<Dalkus> yeah, do the second - sorry
<steob> ok thanks brb
<cazabam> did you have pythonhome pointing to 2.3 or something?
<ivoks> cazabam: this isn't my computer, but from one of my clients
<cazabam> aaah
<Seveas> ubuntuguide is bad, fortunately the docteam is making a good version of it :)
<ivoks> cazabam: he put pythonhome in security/pam_env.conf pointing to his home :)
* cazabam smacks head - falls off chair
<paxon> And a book is coming you said.
<thoreauputic> Nermal: ubuntuguide is like the curate's egg - good in parts ;)
<Nermal> thoreauputic, aye
<Nermal> thoreauputic, can get out of date quickly though
<selinium> Seveas: where would we be able to see this new version. Or can't we yet?
<thoreauputic> Nermal: hence the rotten egg reference :)
<ivoks> cazabam: he even hardcoded to /home/user_name
<ivoks> cazabam: so for all users, it was /home/his_user_name :)
<Seveas> selinium, not yet, it'll be released soon i guess
<ivoks> cazabam: hype brings this kind of people too :))
<cazabam> ivoks: how did he get into pam_env.conf anyway? bit odd for a wild guess?!?
<ivoks> cazabam: ah, he has root account :)
<cazabam> the bind moggle
<cazabam> s
<cazabam> he _has_ root, or he _is_ root?
<ivoks> cazabam: well pam_env.conf is place to define env variables
<ivoks> cazabam: but... this guy is crazy :)
<cazabam> fair enough then :)
<selinium> Cheers thoreauputic and Seveas: off for a reboot!
<Seveas> selinium, why?
<thoreauputic> selinium: hmm... just logout/login
<Seveas> one should only reboot on kernel upgrades :)
<paxon> lol
<thoreauputic> selinium: your groups should appear then
<selinium> Cheers thoreauputic and Seveas: OK :)
<Addius> thoreauputic: sorry about that, had to take a shower.. erhm, dpkg -l linux didn't find any packages anyhow
<thoreauputic> Addius: well, you wouldn't have the kernel / linux source on a default install
<tiglionabbit> grah, I still have this problem
<tiglionabbit> some fonts do not show up in firefox
<thoreauputic> Addius: so you definitely would have to install it: but if this is for a driver, you probably only need the headers anyway
<Addius> thoreauputic: hm.. so getting it from the archive then?
<tiglionabbit> http://css.maxdesign.com.au/selectutorial/selectors_attribute.htm  I can't see the things in the white areas on this page
<tiglionabbit> what do I do about this?
<thoreauputic> Addius: are you sure you need to recompile the whole kernel?
<forsaker8k6> uff.. it's three days that i'm trying withouth success to switch my display manager from gdm to entrance...
<thoreauputic> Addius: linux-headers-$(uname -r) would probably be enough...
<forsaker8k6> anyone has done it before?
<Addius> erhm, that's what the guide tells me to, ack hehe
<thoreauputic> Addius: which guide is this?
<Addius> erhm, moment
<Seveas> guides that tell you to recompile a kernel ar bad guides in 90% of the cases
<Fikrann> Hello all
<Addius> thoreauputic: http://linux-lc100020.sourceforge.net/ (I've been trying to do the first step in their readme, which is patching the kernel, heh)
<thoreauputic> Addius: umm.... try to find an ubuntu wiki guide if you can - that would be a generic guide
<Seveas> Addius, you could better patch the wlan-ng driver and recompile that
<Seveas> not the whole kernel
<Addius> I searched the board and the only hits that told me anything was more or less the same as what that one
<Seveas> or even easier: just use ndiswrapper and the windows driver
<Seveas> that'll save you from a lot of hassle
<Church_of_FoamY> i just got my ubuntu cd's in yesterday
<Addius> aff, I've had unpleasantries with ndiswrapper before.. it's something I've thought of though yeah, but I'd rather get this working
<Church_of_FoamY> ^_^
<Church_of_FoamY> they are so nice
<Church_of_FoamY> for free thats the best presentation of a product that i've seen
<Church_of_FoamY> ever.
<Seveas> Addius, ndiswrapper on Ubuntu works painlessly :)
<Addius> aff, tempting ;_;
<Seveas> :)
<Fikrann> Seveas: this depends on a card and windoze driver quality. Not all cards work painlessly even if so advertised.
<Seveas> sudo aptitude install ndiswrapper-utils linux-686 (linux-k7 if you're on AMD)
<Seveas> Fikrann, true...
<Addius> hm, but still shouldn't be that hard just getting a kernel into /src/ so I can do whatever I want with it now and then.
<selinium> thoreauputic:  Works a treat... Just when I start to think i am getting the hang of linux, i realise how little I now!
<cazabam> Anyone expert in acx100 wlan card problems?
<thoreauputic> selinium: glad to hear it worked ! :)
<Seveas> Addius, it isn't :)
<selinium> thoreauputic:  where are you in Aus?
<Fikrann> Seveas: I was once trying to set up ndiswrapper with m$ card on my friend's hardware .. it worked okay, as long as ESSID was MSHOME.. the driver was not accepting essid changes.
<Seveas> apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)
<thoreauputic> selinium: there are Unix greybeards with 30 years experience still learning...
<Seveas> rfol Fikrann :)
<Addius> Seveas: ah, the problem is, I don't have a internet connection yet
<Seveas> Addius, ah :|
<thoreauputic> selinium: about 90 km south of Sydney
<Nermal> Church_of_FoamY, hoary ?
<Seveas> that sucks, apt kinda counts in it
<Addius> otherwise I'd be done with this long ago, hehe
<Seveas> on*
<Addius> yah I know, I usually use Gentoo and portage without internet is just as close to worthless
<Addius> hm..
<selinium> thoreauputic:  my brother is in Melbourne but is thinking of moving to Sydney. I'll get him to buy you a beer on the way through! :D
<Church_of_FoamY> the ubuntu hoary edition
<thoreauputic> selinium: heheh
<Church_of_FoamY> it works peachy
<glDaher> I am using Network Monitor 2.10.0 ... applet for gnome, and I got a problem that is, whenever I change my dns settings to something, it is changed back to 10.0.0.x forgot the actual number, but it will come back to it sooner or later
<Church_of_FoamY> and the product presentation is awsome
<glDaher> is this some kind of settings in pppoeconf ?
<steob> thanks - I got gcc so I can compile now but:
<steob> when I do this alsa-driver-1.0.9rc4a # ./configure
<Nermal> Church_of_FoamY, the power of having a multi-millionaire behind a distro eh ?
<Addius> Seveas: just a thought, would downloading linux-image-'whatever' from the archive and then use dpkg -l on it work in my case?
<steob> I get:
<Nermal> steob, don't paste too much
<steob> ok
<Seveas> Addius, depends on wherher you grab the correct one
<Nermal> or use pastebin.com
<Seveas> steob, look at the topic
<steob> file /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h does not exist.
<Seveas> use paste.ubuntulinux.nl for large pastes
<steob> is that too much?>
<steob> ok
<Nermal> steob, install the linux headers
<Seveas> steob, aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<steob> beautiful thanks, brb (sorry!)
<Addius> Seveas: it's all up to the dice then I guess :p
<Nermal> Seveas, nice line :)
<Seveas> Addius, you want linux-image-2.6.10-5-686 (for intel)
<glDaher> ah here it is again, it is 10.0.0.138 :(
<Seveas> Addius, you want linux-image-2.6.10-5-k7 (for amd (not amd64, but ndiswrapper wont work with that anyway))
<Addius> ok
<YuWei> hi all, i am new to linux, how can i play a .rm movie from another windows computer?
<Seveas> YuWei: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<Seveas> look for realmedia on that page
<YuWei> ok, thx
<Fikrann> glDaher: You shouldn't rely on gui tools to configure your system without glitches.
<Addius> Seveas: if I've been using the generic i386 untill now should I continue with that or go for the k7?
<Seveas> Addius, go for K7
<steob> ok I got the headers, do I 'uname -r' now?
<Seveas> steob, ghe
<glDaher> Fikrann: I know, but it is the only place I could find the problem
<Seveas> you dhould have tyoped that command exactly :)
<Seveas> aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<steob> i did - it didn't like the (
<steob> ahh, no space?
<Addius> Do you have that one on a speedbutton Seveas? :p
<Seveas> steob, no
<steob> doh
<glDaher> Fikrann: btw, when I change it in the gui, it does work, but after a while no dns in any app and even ping couldnt' find google
<thoreauputic> steob: no space
<Seveas> Addius, no :)
<Seveas> glDaher, dns server settings are managed by dhclient, and that can screw up things for you
<steob> ok gottit ta
<Church_of_FoamY> no it not the power of having a multi millionare behind the distro
<Seveas> glDaher, as root, edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<Fikrann> glDaher: put your dns info into /etc/resolv.conf, then chattr +i it.
<Seveas> make sure it does not request name servers
<Seveas> Fikrann, no
<Seveas> that's the bad way :)
<glDaher> oh
<Church_of_FoamY> it the pwer of free minds being well.....free
<glDaher> dhclient?
<Fikrann> Seveas: yes, but it's the fastest and most foolproof }:>
<Seveas> dhclient, the program that gets you an ip address
<YuWei> seveas, i think i didn't make myself clear, i want to  play the .rm from another computer through the LAN.
<Seveas> Fikrann, that it is :)
<Fikrann> dhclient3, even
<steob> ok still getting the kernel verion.h file does not exist?
<Seveas> YuWei, ah :)
<steob> version even
<Seveas> YuWei, is the other pc running windows, and is the folder that contains the file a shared folder?
<Church_of_FoamY> an os shoulden't contain you or restrain you it should allow you to do what you want
<Fikrann> steob: go to /usr/src and unpack the tar.gz you'll find there.
<YuWei> yes
<steob> ok ty
<Church_of_FoamY> ubuntu does just that
<Seveas> steob, you might have to manually ln -s /use/src/linux-2.6.10-something /usr/src/linux
<cheikh> teste
<Seveas> Church_of_FoamY, bull...
<Slomp> What's special about Ubuntu?
<Church_of_FoamY> how you figure?
<Church_of_FoamY> it just works
<catfox> hi all. any ideas why a kernel wont boot with no error output at all?
<Church_of_FoamY> i know nothing of linux and it was easy for me
<Church_of_FoamY> to install
<YuWei> Seveas, yes that computer running windows and share the .rm file in a share folder
<glDaher> Seveas: nothing in there that I can do... I'll check resolv.conf
<Church_of_FoamY> and learn to use
<Seveas> Church_of_FoamY, ah ok, i misunderstood you i guess
<cheikh> hi
<Church_of_FoamY> oh ok
<Church_of_FoamY> lol
<Seveas> Church_of_FoamY, i though you meant Ubuntu is restricting you :)
<Church_of_FoamY> dude i am totally for ubuntu
<Church_of_FoamY> fuck no
<Seveas> sorry :)
<Church_of_FoamY> ^_^
<Fikrann> catfox: Too little information to suggest anything.
<Church_of_FoamY> dude i've used it for 2 monthes now
<Addius> nyuur.. it claimed that there where no packages that went with the image..
<Church_of_FoamY> and i have never been happiyer with an os
<Seveas> YuWei, go to the menu places-> connect to server and connect to the windows machine
<Seveas> and you also need a realmedia player installed, see that page I gave you for instructions on that
<Seveas> Slomp, the special thing about Ubuntu is that it just works, has a great release schedule, is both stable and recent and has a great community
<Seveas> it simply rocks :)
<catfox> Fikrann, thats all i have :) i tried to build a custom kernel, but when i boot it, i get past grub then nothing
<Church_of_FoamY> ditto
<Church_of_FoamY> i have been able to hand out 50 ubuntu cd's to people places
<Church_of_FoamY> and some of them love it
<snowblink> Is there an RSS viewer screen saver?
<Scorpinf> need help. how do i split files with rar?, i want them 200mb rar r01 r02 etc...
<Scorpinf> i can't get it to work
<HrdwrBoB> Scorpinf: you don't
<HrdwrBoB> just make it one large file
<Addius> well atleast I found out that certain packages can't be installed from a portable medium, strange
<HrdwrBoB> or use splut
<HrdwrBoB> split
<newbhie> how can i properly unplug usb on hoary?
<snowblink> catfox, initrd?
<newbhie> umount does'nt kill the power supply
<catfox> snowblink, hmm, didn't create one.
<Fikrann> newbhie: after you umount it, you can safely plug it out.
<steob> ok I owe people beers and stuff - now compiling my alsa stuff, thanks a bundle ;)
<thoreauputic> Addius: they kind of can, but you need all dependencies to succeed - which can be *very* tricky
<Seveas> Scorpinf, rar on linux is nonfree, why not use tar and gzip?
<HrdwrBoB> or bzip2 if you prefer
<snowblink> catfox, give it a go with initrd in
<Addius> Seveas: erhm.. I installed the new linux-image, but it put everything directly into /boot/ o_O
<Seveas> Addius, it should :)
<newbhie> Fikrann:but my usb still lighting
<Fikrann> HrdwrBoB: bzip can't compress multiple files.
<andyN> hi all
<catfox> snowblink, will do, ta
<Fikrann> newbhie: yes, it will.
<Scorpinf> Seveas: how do i work it?
<Seveas> Fikrann, that's what tar is for :)
<Addius> Seveas: okay, so I do my config and rebuilding there? o_O
<HrdwrBoB> Fikrann: neither can gzip
<Seveas> Addius, ehm, no, for that yoy need the source package
<newbhie> it will never harm my usb drive?
* Seveas off
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<Fikrann> Seveas: or cpio. Or shar. or damn billion other compress&store programs.
<learn25> hello evryone
<andyN> can anybody help me with a problem??
<Nermal> andyN, just ask
<andyN> learn25>>morning....
<Addius> Seveas: erhm, but I thought I already had installed the source package, ack, now I'm getting confused, isn't there just any tgz out there that I can tar out into /src/ and whatever I want with?
<learn25> i downloaded dhcp using apt-get install dhcp. But it failed to start.
<learn25> help
<andyN> Nermal: im trying to install SQL-Ledger..... do you know anything bout it??
<catfox>  snowblink now i get "mknod: failed to create /dev/console" i guess i've left something important out?
<Nermal> andyN, no :|
<Fikrann> catfox: trying to install your own kernel?
<andyN> Nermal>>damn, thanx anyway....
<Nermal> learn25, that would be the server
<Nermal> a dhcp client should be installed by defaut
<learn25> i want this to become a dhcp server
<Nermal> o
<Nermal> /etc/init.d/dhcp start
<andyN> Nermal do u know anything bout sql server settings??
<Nermal> but you'll need to configure it first
<peter__> hi, i've installed ubuntu hoary on a sata disc, but I can't get DMA working. hdparm says: "HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device", my chipset is using the via82cxxx module. Does anyone know how to enable DMA ?
<Fikrann> learn25: dhcp server won't start till you configure it properly.
<Nermal> andyN, only mysql
<catfox> Fikrann, i am, aye
<andyN> so if i asked u anything bout DBD-Pg??
<Nermal> erm. .no
<glDaher> Fikrann: it seem to have worked, I've changed my resolv.conf file ... and been like two min and it still work :D
<Fikrann> peter__: this module is for PATA chipset.
<catfox> Fikrann, any ideas on that error?
<glDaher> but what could have been editing that file anyway?
<peter__> Fikrann: sata_via is loaded aswell...
<glDaher> it used to say servername 10.0.0.40
<learn25> anybody knows how to configure dhcp server?
<andyN> does anybody know anything bout postgreSQL??
<GNULinuxer> bob2, what package contains eclipse?
<learn25> i just installed dhcp
<andyN> learn25: did u check the man pages??
<Nermal> learn25, edit /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf
<newbhie> does any known howto setup NIS?
<newbhie> know*
<Fikrann> catfox: yes, I've seen it quite often, long long time ago when I first tried devfs.
<catfox> an right.
<andyN> newbhie: how long have you been using linux??
<Scorpinf> how do i split files in TAR ??
<Scorpinf> i want them to be 200mb
<catfox> Fikrann, i was thinking it might be something to do with ide support in the kernel
<newbhie> 2 months?
<newbhie> why?
<catfox> Fikrann, i don't have devfs in there
<Nermal> Scorpinf, tar them, then use split :)
<andyN> newbhie: just asking, is it any good for you??
<newbhie> i love linux right now.
<Scorpinf> Nermal, can i unpack it in windows later?
<Nermal> Scorpinf, erm.. dunno
<karlos> andyN - 'bout a year now
<newbhie> specially gconf editor.
<andyN> karlos: and u like it??
<Scorpinf> that's my problem i want to move a 6GB file to a FAT32 partition
<andyN> newbhie: u into programming??
<karlos> lots - would never go back to M$
<andyN> karlos: same here, just a shame it doesnt really like games....
<newbhie> yup, but i can't install wxwindows...coz it looks for x libs.
<newbhie> so right now im setting up openmosix+nis+ltsp.
<andyN> newbhie: ok, u into development??
<Church_of_FoamY> i have been able to play UT04 steam half life counterstrike
<Seveas> newbhie, install wxwindows from the repositories...
<newbhie> yup.
<karlos> that's true, or audio apps, i've been having headache getting midi working for months now
<Church_of_FoamY> and i haven't had much isshues
<Church_of_FoamY> i am totally using ubuntu now
<newbhie> i dont have connection at home..
<newbhie> so im just on cafe right now.
<blah> so am I
<Fikrann> newbhie: wxwindows is kind of pointless without X.
<Church_of_FoamY> should bring you box thee and ask if you can hook it to there pipe
<mikas> Scorpinf, 'rar a -v200000k foo.rar files to be rarred' or something likethat.. and maybe -m0 so it doesn't compress it if it is unnecessary.. type rar and it lists you all the options
<andyN> newbhie: would u be interested in helping with a project??
<newbhie> why did you say so?
<andyN> karlos: do u do development work??
<newbhie> but where busy with our ltsp+openmosix thesis.
<blah> (making ...)
<newbhie> andyN:you can email me at grexk@yahoo.com
<karlos> is anyone here familiar with jack,alsa,midi and so on
<karlos> andy: no
<newbhie> so i can join u...wat would be the project?
<andyN> newbhie: thanx, ill mail u soon and explain the project.
<ivanox_> what project? Im curios :)
<Nermal> Church_of_FoamY, good to hear
<blah> project? (how to making ... in ....)
<topyli> anyone in search of a project, port worms armageddon to linux. i'll put a $20 bounty on it :)
<blah> o.o
<andyN> ivanox_: its a small project... u into development??
<blah> poisoner
<Scorpinf> mikas, THANKS :-)
<mikas> Scorpinf, np
<topyli> good old rar to the rescue! :)
<andyN> topyli: u mentioned worms.... u busy with the project??
<blah> backhand is here...
<ivanox_> andyN, no sorry.
<topyli> andyN: no. i used to be addicted to worms so i'd just like to see it happen :)
<notos> Has any one experienced Problems win firefox 1.04 like freezing?
<catfox> i think i've tracked the problem down to tmpfs not being enabled. but tmpfs doesn't show up in my menuconfig options. anyideas what it depends on to be enabled?
<steob> sorry back again - I've managed to compile the ALSA drivers & libs but trying to ./configure the utils I get...
<steob> configure: error: this packages requires a curses library
<andyN> ivanox_: we always need testers.
<topyli> andyN: http://www.wormux.org/en/index.php =)
<ivanox_> ok I can be a tester
<blah> (found by.... XX?)
<andyN> topyLi: thanx... ill check it out.... i also loved worms
<Fikrann> catfox: its in the submenu in filesystems, the same place where you can enable devfs.
<catfox> Fikrann, yeah in pseudo filesystems. but it's not in the list
<gcc> guys i got warty , i refrshed my apt pack list and i see that still the packs are out of date what can i do?
<ivanox_> worms the game? or worms that spreds like viruses?
<thoreauputic> steob: sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<catfox> Fikrann,  it's not showing up, which i think means it depends on something else which isn't enabled?
<andyN> ivanox_: the game actually....
<topyli> ivanox_: windows users get to have both
<steob> thanks thor
<ivanox_> andyN, ok cool
<ivanox_> topyli, yeah I know ;)
<thoreauputic> steob: if you get errors like that, 99% sure you need a -dev lib (apt-cache search is your friend)
<newbhie> can i use Gconf to change the behavior of Gnome archiev manager? Coz i been looking for it in Gconf?
<andyN> ivanox_: check out the site topyli pasted
<newbhie> or other ways...
<steob> thanks thor - total newbie to linux (u don't need to be sherlock to figure that out)
<topyli> newbhie: look at apps/file-roller
<newbhie> andyN have you started the project u mention?
<steob> ok installed ALSA stuff - anything else anyone can suggest before I reboot and see if the sound works?
<newbhie> topyli: thanks for the info..
<andyN> newbhie: in the process of taking over
<andyN> newbhie: i got a site if u want to check it out.
<Church_of_FoamY> http://ubuntuforums.org/journal.php?do=showjournal&j=64
<karlos> -I have a problem -- whenever I open JAMIN my QJACKCTL crashes...all the buttons and widgets disappear -- any ideas??
<steob> ok ty for the help, wish me luck
<Fikrann> catfox: look for Virtual Memory File System (former shmfs)
<andyN> karlos: get windows!! hehehe, no, seriously, DONT!!
<Church_of_FoamY> ::::shivvers::
<karlos> cheers -- I nearly did
<karlos> perish the thought
<catfox> Fikrann, not there either. i'm gonna restart the whole config process.
<Fikrann> catfox: which kernel version are you trying to install?
<catfox> 2.6.11
<andyN> catfox: hi, u into development??
<Fikrann> catfox: Virtual memory file system in Pseudo File Systems in File systems.
<catfox> andyN, not kernel stuff. i'm a python programmer
<newbhie> catfox:wow
* Fikrann yays! Fellow Python programmer!
<catfox> Fikrann, yeah, i've looked up in the .config file where they are, but they're not showing up in a make xconfig
<kvidell> Bryan Cantrill is a hillarious little man.
<andyN> catfox: python.... so u can do sites aswell??
<catfox> Fikrann, :) just starting out really. went for a job as linux tech support, but got a job as a developer
<kvidell> I saw him speak today. Was hillarious :)
<Fikrann> catfox: ditch xconfig, use menuconfig.
<kvidell> (He wrote DTrace in Solaris 10/11-OpenSolaris)
<catfox> andyN, have done some. learning zope/plone at the moment
<Fikrann> Mmmm... Plon.
<Fikrann> *Plone
<newbhie> catfox zope/plone?
<andyN> catfox: sweet.....
<catfox> newbhie, zope is an application server written in python (zope.org) and plone is a cms ontop of it (plone.org)
<Fikrann> newbhie: look at www.plone.org
<newbhie> thanks for the info...just new to world of linux..huhuhu
<andyN> catfox: u interested in helping with a project??
<Seveas> andyN, this in not #getyourprogrammershere
<Fikrann> hehe
<shanon> Seveas: 8)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<catfox> andyN, what's the project? i don't have much spare time these days with lots to learn :S
<newbhie> lol : )
* mode/#ubuntu [-b microhaxo!*@*]  by Seveas
* microhaxo is crying
<Seveas> have you cooled down a bit? :)
<andyN> catfox: a small linux project, but dont worry, if u dont hav time....
<Thomas2> Hi ... CAn anyone give me a hint which http port ubuntus squid runs on?
<newbhie> catfox are you one of the author of that CMS?
<catfox> andyN, maybe in the future i'll be able to help out
<Fikrann> Thomas2: 8080
<stimpie> Thomas2, netstat -ln
<catfox> newbhie, nope, we just use it at work for some of our systems
<Fikrann> Or anything you configure it to run at.
<newbhie> so your on LAMP also?
<microhaxo> yea
<microhaxo> im fine now
<microhaxo> but Enemy Territory says im using mesa when i have ATI installed and working GLXGEARS 7000fps
<Seveas> microhaxo, read the ET manual then
<Seveas> probably you need to change some settings
<microhaxo> i cant even get into it
<microhaxo> this may sound stupid
<microhaxo> but
<Fikrann> You don't need to run the game to read it's manual.
<microhaxo> i cant see the folder where it extracted it
<microhaxo> :|
<Seveas> hehe :)
<microhaxo> i think its hidden
<microhaxo> lol
<catfox> Fikrann, thanks for the help before, i think i'm almost there now :)
<Seveas> microhaxo, in the file manager: view -> show hidden files
<Fikrann> catfox: You're welcome. }:>
<microhaxo> k
<microhaxo> :D
<newbhie> fikrann: can i ask sumthin, if you mine?
<microhaxo> this is odd
<microhaxo> ETWOLF folder
<microhaxo> with nothing in it
<microhaxo> lol
<Fikrann> newbhie: You can ask, but I'm not a mine.
<newbhie> lol, are you linux guru?hehe
<newbhie> maybe, you could help me out if i get mess with my Hoary...
<Fikrann> Eight years of experience as a Linux admin. So not guru yet.
<newbhie> waaaaaaaaa.....
<GNULinuxer> Fikrann, not a newbie, not yet a guru
<GNULinuxer> Fikrann, that's me/you
<newbhie> I have only use linux for 2 months...lol
<microhaxo> seveas how do i change this
<microhaxo> GL_RENDERER: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Fikrann> microhaxo: read the fine manual you got along with your game.
<Seveas> microhaxo, no idea
<Seveas> i don't play ET :)
<microhaxo> because for some reason im using ATI for 2d it seems and opengl or 3d is mesa?
<cazabam> microhaxo: does GL stuff work for everything else?
<microhaxo> wth
<newbhie> Fikrann: so what other tool i can use to manage user on network? some sort of NIS.
<microhaxo> yea
<microhaxo> NExiuz
<microhaxo> thats it
<microhaxo> out of 3 games i have
<microhaxo> thats the only one that works
<microhaxo> lol
<SS2> hello all how can i umunt a device although its still busy? (always get that error)
<SS2> doing sudo umount -f
<Choubaka> you shouldn't.
<SS2> do you mean me?
<Seveas> SS2, close everything that has files open on that drive...
<Choubaka> yes. make sure you don't have any programs open accessing files in the mountpoint
<SS2> well everything is closed
<SS2> but still busy
<andyN> ss2: when everythings closed, try umount again...
<Seveas> SS2, lsof | grep /mount/point
<SS2> nothing came out
<microhaxo> Wow
<microhaxo> GL_RENDERER: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Choubaka> SS2: you didn't copy that verbatim? :P
<SS2> yes i did
<microhaxo> "Bottom line...You must recompile your kernel with an appropriate apgart module and the Direct Rendering Manager module for Ati Radeon. "
<Choubaka> SS2: well, duh. :P
<Seveas> SS2, replace /mount/point with the real mountpoint..
<tecywiz121> hi, I am wondering if it is possible to get java  in ubuntu and how?
<cazabam> microhaxo: recompile kernel? sounds a bit fishy
<Seveas> tecywiz121: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<cazabam> tecywiz121: check ubuntuguide.com and see the appendix - full instructions
<tecywiz121> ok thx
<Seveas> cazabam, ubuntuguide sucks wrt java...
<cazabam> worked for me
<SS2> seveas what should i replace? i just type in /media/forxtern to umount cause its mouted there
<SS2> mounted
<Seveas> the only way java will continue working even with breezy is using make-jpkg
<Fikrann> Seveas: Java generally sucks
<Seveas> Fikrann, ack
<Seveas> SS2, lsof | grep /media/forxtern
<SS2> thx
<Fikrann> SS2: you must switch to another directory
<cazabam> seveas: in what way does ubuntuguide suck wrt java? (just wondering - seems fine to me)
<Fikrann> SS2: always do cd / before you umount something.
<Seveas> cazabam, bad instructions
<tecywiz121> cazaban: Oh, I also have 64-bit does that make a difference? Last time (with fedora) I had to get firefox for i386
<cazabam> seveas: oh. just says add backports and so the right 'apt-get install' - I followed them just yesterday and it worked :)
<Seveas> cazabam, if you do it 'the ubuntuguide way', things will break if you start using multple versions of java or gcj (gcj will be introduced as obligatory in Breezy)
<Seveas> cazabam, these instructions are fine :)
<Seveas> the backports repo has a good package
<Seveas> but backports generally suck
<SS2> fikrann: so now i went out of the directory in the console and tryed it, nothing went
<cazabam> tecywix121: ok, just follow these instructions - didn't know about the gcj problem
<Seveas> andyN, for the last time: this is not a programmers recruiting channel
<cazabam> looks like I'll be re-fraggling my java packages tonight...
<Seveas> and jumping into provate chats is impolite
<SS2> fikrann: but typing lsof | grep /media/forxtern brought me: gam_serve 8245      simon  183r      DIR       3,11     4096     97345 /media/fo rxtern/testzone
<andyN> Seveas: sorry..... just trying to get help...
<Seveas> andyN, try getting it somewere else..
<afonic> hi there
<tecywiz121> cazabam, sry but I have to go... l8er mabye
<afonic> I have a weird problem descibed here:
<afonic> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42277
<andyN> Seveas: i sense alot of hostility..... lol
<Seveas> andyN, not really
<afonic> I thought maybe any of you guys have something to suggest..
<Seveas> but this is an Ubuntu help channel and you're creating noise
<andyN> Seveas: you have to understand, im struggling with stuff.... do u know postgreSQL??
* mode/#ubuntu [+q andyN!*@*]  by Seveas
<Choubaka> SS2: sp. that gam_server is reserving it :(
<Fikrann> SS2: run kill 8245
<Seveas> I have warned you...
<SS2> choubaka: what is gam_server?
<Choubaka> I have no idea :|
<Choubaka> something gnome-related.
<Seveas> SS2, it's a system process that can let other processes know when files have changed
<Choubaka> ah, it's gamin?
<Seveas> for instance to instantly refresh desktop and nautilus windows
<Seveas> Choubaka, yes
<Choubaka> I see.
<SS2> so thanks all it worked:)
<cazabam> gam_server is part of gamin file alteration monitor
<SS2> ok never heard of it
<Choubaka> mounting and unmounting is a bit confusing
<newbhie> man mount and umount
<Choubaka> especially when there can be some obscure app reserving the resource like in this case.
<newbhie> info also
<Choubaka> newbhie: I know how to use them thogh.
<Fikrann> SS2: gam is a (smarter) replacement for FAM
<albacker> root@galaxy:/mnt/hda5/BOOKS_eni/libra_te_marra_nga_ftp_html_etj # acroread unix.PDF
<albacker> /usr/bin/acroread: line 12: /usr/lib/Acrobat5/bin/acroread: No such file or directory
<albacker> i have acroread installed..
<Choubaka> newbhie: but it doesn't make mounting any less confusing
<Seveas> albacker, there is a small error in the acroread package
<newbhie> mount "device" "mount point"
<albacker> Seveas any idea of what to do ?
<Seveas> albacker, can you type the following command and paste the output on paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<newbhie> umount "device or mount point"
<Seveas> slocate acroread
<albacker> i installed acroread with apt-get. than removed and reinstalled the packages again. but the same problem
<Choubaka> newbhie: I know. But think about it: You've closed all apps, and it still complains the resource is busy, even though no program is _obviously_ using it.
<Choubaka> This is where a newbie would reboot.
<Seveas> albacker, errors in packages don't magically go away when reinstalling them :)
<Seveas> just type that command and put the output on the pastebin site, i'll teell you what to do next
<albacker> i dont have slocate
<newbhie> ah, I'm experiencing that also but after a minute i can umount the device...
<afonic> hi there, I have a weird installation problem descibed here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42277
<afonic> any hints?
<albacker> or is it locate : Seveas
<Seveas> albacker, have you installed ubuntu in a very weird way..?
<Choubaka> newbhie: the minute is too long :/
<Seveas> afonic, if someone had hints, (s)he would have said it, please do not repeat so quickly
<Choubaka> it would be cool if umount could inform apps and tell them to release their hold of a particular resource.
<afonic> sorry, nobody replied so I thought you didn't read it
<Choubaka> especially some monitors, like gamin
<Seveas> afonic, try the mailing list if no one in here answers, the smart people aren't in the forum but on the mailing list
<LokeDK> I've installed mplayer with apt-get but when i try to play a movie it crashes with the error MPlayer interrupted by signal 11 in module: decode_audio
<afonic> thx dude, will do that too
<albacker> Seveas, root@galaxy:/mnt/hda5/BOOKS_eni/libra_te_marra_nga_ftp_html_etj # whereis acroread
<albacker> acroread: /usr/bin/acroread /usr/share/man/man1/acroread.1.gz
<Fikrann> Choubaka: pmount might one day be able to do it, via dbus.
<Choubaka> That'll be nice.
<Seveas> albacker, whereis and slocate are different things
<Seveas> try locate if slocate doesn't work, but slocate should be there...
<Choubaka> usability goes up as unmounting and mounting becomes more transparent :)
<SS2> one question: how cann i permanently kill esd? it always runs that i cant listen with alsa
<albacker> Seveas, locate gives an error
<Seveas> SS2, system->prefs->sound
<Fikrann> Seveas: slocate is not mandatory package. Locate is.
<Seveas> make sure enable sound server startup isn't selected
<albacker> root@galaxy:/mnt/hda5/BOOKS_eni/libra_te_marra_nga_ftp_html_etj # locate acroread
<albacker> locate: /var/cache/locate/locatedb: No such file or directory
<Seveas> albacker, argh, you never ran updatedb :)
<Seveas> albacker, run: updatedb
<Fikrann> albacker: run updatedm
<stimpie> albacker, run: updatedb&
<SS2> ok its checked thx
<albacker> Seveas, i have dialup
<Seveas> as root, and wait, it takes some time
<Choubaka> :P
<Seveas> updatedb does nothing with internet
<albacker> really ?
<Fikrann> eh, listen to Seveas
<Seveas> Fikrann, ubuntu-desktop depends on slocate...
<Seveas> so slocate is part of the standard install...
<Choubaka> Hmm
<Fikrann> Seveas: Somehow, I had to install it manually...
<Choubaka> Will Breezy ship with beagle integrated?
<Seveas> Fikrann, maybe you don't have ubuntu-desktop installed
<Seveas> Choubaka, yes
<Choubaka> cool.
<desplesda> woo! will the breezy kernel have inotify properly configured?
<Choubaka> I tried installing beagle from backports, but it failed :P
<Seveas> Choubaka, that's because backports suck
<Choubaka> since it had the dependencies properly fscked up :D
<albacker> Seveas, usr/bin/find: /proc/29179/task/29179/fd/4: No such file or directory
<albacker> /usr/bin/find: /proc/29179/task/29179/fd/4: No such file or directory
<albacker> /usr/bin/find: /proc/29179/task/29179/fd/4: No such file or directory
<zerokills> sup guys
<Fikrann> Choubaka: backports Should Be Avoided (TM)
<Choubaka> Yeah.
<Seveas> albacker, wtf are you doing..?
<mjr> eiks nime saanut ainakin jossain vliss muutettua hetulla?
<mjr> eihn se toki muuta ku vittuilua, mutta enivei ;)
<albacker> updatedb
<newbhie> can I install kubuntu on hoary by downloading the ISO?
<Demian___> after a few days ubuntu gest a lot slower. Can I clean the memory or something. So make it go faster without restarting?
<Fikrann> albacker: ignore these messages
<Seveas> mjr, we speak english in here...
<mjr> umm, wrong channel :)
<Seveas> newbhie, just do aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Choubaka> mjr: heh :P
<Seveas> that'll save you time
<albacker> Seveas, : http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/103
<waxhead> anyone using netbeans by any chance?
<Choubaka> Demian___: huh, slower?
<Fikrann> Demian___: log out and in again.
<newbhie> thanks Seveas...
<mjr> Seveas, 
<Demian___> do I have to restat any progs then?
<Demian___> cause then I might just as wel restart
<Seveas> albacker, open /usr/bin/acroread in a text editor as root
<Slomp> What is the point of running Kubuntu? The whole point of Ubuntu is that everything's setup nicely and it works with a pretty interface... If you're running Kubuntu, you might as well just run debian and select your own packages
<Seveas> albacker, go to line 12
<Slomp> or run Mandrake
<Choubaka> Slomp: No.
<cazabam> slomp: kubuntu has exactly the same philosophy, just with KDE rather than GNOME
<Choubaka> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE.
<Slomp> YES
<Choubaka> for KDE people.
<Slomp> Duh, I know it's got KDE
<cazabam> in fact, I installed ubuntu, then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, so I have both :)
<Slomp> but
<cazabam> still ubuntu
<Fikrann> Demian___: if you re-login most probable sources of any problems get restarted
<Slomp> Kubuntu isn't Ubunutu
<Seveas> albacker, and change /usr/lib/Acrobat5/bin/acroread to  /usr/lib/Acrobat5/Reader/intellinux/bin/acroread
<zerokills> i have gnome, kde, and xfce
<Choubaka> yes it is
<Seveas> Slomp, it is :)
<cazabam> yes it is
<Demian___> Fikrann, thnx
<Slomp> What makes it Ubuntu?
<sly> by chance is there a apt-get ubuntu cos i want to do it the other way round
<Slomp> What "ubuntifiez" it?
<zerokills> my preferred choice is xfce
<Choubaka> Kubuntu = kubuntu-desktop metapackage
<newbhie> Slomp: Gnome is a great window manager but it lacks of application...
<albacker> Seveas, thanks
<Slomp> If I paint my penis a certain colour will it be Ubuntu?
<Seveas> Slomp, it just has a different set of packages installed by default
<Dalkus> newbhie, you can run kde apps in gnome
<Seveas> but they use the same repositories and are 100% interoperable...
<albacker> Seveas,  # acroread unix.PDF
<albacker> /usr/lib/Acrobat5/Reader/intellinux/bin/acroread must be executed from the startup script.
<zerokills> yea slomp, paint it purple
<Rockett17> haha
<cazabam> slomp: you can install kubuntu and then ubuntu-desktop too
<Choubaka> Slomp: No need to troll ;P
<cazabam> slomp: not sure about penis-desktop though...
<Slomp> Saveas: But the reason Ubuntu /is/ Ubuntu is cause it has a certain setup and a certain set of packages which make it all come together as one solid graphical experience.
<sly> ^ thats answer to what i just asked , cheers :)
<Fikrann> newbhie: GNOME is NOT a window manager.
<waxhead> it's ok.. i think it was the nfs file system I was using in netbeans...
<Choubaka> Slomp: Yes, Ubuntu is that too.
<Seveas> albacker, then change   /usr/lib/Acrobat5/Reader/intellinux/bin/acroread to /usr/lib/Acrobat5/bin/acroread.sh
<Choubaka> err, kubuntu
<Slomp> So what makes it Ubuntu then?
<Choubaka> kubuntu is just a solid collection of packages from the KDE world.
<Choubaka> The philosophy. and that it's part of the ubuntu project.
<Loki_VA> hi people
<cazabam> there is only a 111Mb difference to add kubuntu-desktop to ubuntu
<cazabam> and KDE is about 100Mb...
<desplesda> it's running the ubuntu base system, but runs KDE rather than GNOME
<desplesda> same setup and maintenance
<newbhie> KDE or GNOME...KDE is memory killer/ GNOME still in stage of application shortage?
<desplesda> just a different UI
<albacker> Seveas,  # acroread unix.PDF
<albacker> ERROR: Cannot find installation directory.
<Choubaka> newbhie: wtf?
<Seveas> albacker, hmmmmmm
<Choubaka> there's loads of apps for Gnome :|
<Seveas> where did you get the acrobat reader package from
<zerokills> brb
<Choubaka> Loads.
<newbhie> Thats why I will be using Gnome to run KDe apps.
<Choubaka> Tell me one software you can find for KDE but not Gnome? :/
<ivanox_> anyone can hint me on cool desktop apps for gnome?
<Seveas> newbhie, please get some clue, there are lots of Gnome applications :)
<newbhie> or xinit...lol then metacity...
<Fikrann> Choubaka: amaroK!
<albacker> Seveas, from the repos. using apt-get. i think we have to edit /usr/lib/Acrobat5/bin/acroread.sh
<Seveas> albacker, *which* repos?
<newbhie> builtin chm viewer...
<Choubaka> Fikrann: there's loads of apps like that for Gnome :P
<albacker> Seveas, install_dir=REPLACE_ME  << in the .sh file
<Choubaka> chm viewer. I have seen one in gnomefiles.org.
<Riddell> Choubaka: k3b
<Seveas> albacker, lol :) omg, where the hell did that package come from?
<Fikrann> IMO, not as good as amaroK. *pets her beloved sound player*
<Choubaka> Gnomebaker?
<newbhie> i tried to alienize some sort of gnomechm...but i does'nt work.
<Rockett17> heh
<Seveas> Fikrann, Choubaka newbhie please stop the gnome/kde war
<Fikrann> Choubaka: It should be named Gnomebreaker };>
<Choubaka> :P
<Seveas> you are creating noise...
<Choubaka> Hmm.
<Rockett17> watches the Gnome/KDE pissing contest
<Fikrann> Ok.. just teasind
<newbhie> waaaaaaaaaaa... :P sori
<Fikrann> *teasing.
<Seveas> albacker, replace REPLACE_ME with /usr
<manitoba98xp> Hello, all. I have a 700 MHz Celeron CPU, and my CPU usage shoots straight up whenever I access the net for a significant amount of time (e.g: downloading large files). In fact, it sometimes freezes the system (I mean NO response to any keyboard strokes or mouse movements). I'm using ndiswrapper, which I suspect could be the problem. Can I force it to only use, 90% or something like that of the CPU? (BTW, I'm us
<cazabam> I'm surprised nobody whipped out the XFCE joker ;)
<Choubaka> I might use KDE when 4.0 is in Ubuntu.
<Choubaka> cazabam: hah.
<Choubaka> I use xfce4 :)
<newbhie> gnome does'nt have kicker to be use in fluxbox...lol
<Rockett17> as do I
<Dalkus> I can't install acroread though synaptic or apt-get
<cazabam> I just follow my whim - I have about 17 wms installed :)
<Choubaka> Also, I want to see a cute Gnustep-based desktop environment
<Seveas> Dalkus, backports has acroread 7
<cazabam> including evilwm - muahaha
<manitoba98xp> Can anyone help me?
<Seveas> evilwm??
<Seveas> Windows??
<Choubaka> :D
<albacker> it doesnt work
<Dalkus> I'm in hoary - I'm not using backborts?
<cazabam> no borders, no icons, no menus, no buttons, no nothing
<Seveas> albacker, remove that package then
<Choubaka> I have fluxbox, metacity, xfwm4, and icewm. and windowmaker
<Seveas> albacker, and install acrobat reader 7 from backports :)
<Fikrann> manitoba98xp: What wifi card you have?
<cazabam> http://www.6809.org.uk/evilwm/
<sly> eww i cant stand icewm
<Choubaka> I think it's nice.
<cazabam> I don't like recent changes to icewm
* Fikrann runs Openbox as wm.
<newbhie> Choubaka: I've been working out to install xfce4 but i looks for some module...
<cazabam> openbox ... a bit icky to configure, IIRC
<cazabam> far too verbose XML
<Choubaka> I just apt-get installed xfce4 :P
<Fikrann> cazabam: I only used the gui configurator.
<manitoba98xp> Fikrann: D-Link DWL-g510
<Fikrann> manitoba98xp: What chipset it runs on? Broadcom?
<cazabam> anyone had any luck preventing gnome-volume-manager from starting in XFCE? I want to use ivman
<cazabam> more configurabler
<manitoba98xp> It runs on Atheros, but I can't get it to work with madwifi.
<manitoba98xp> Google shows that most people use ndiswrapper.
<Dalkus> cazabam, close the app, then save the xfce session - it shouldnt load next time
<Seveas> cazabam, sudo chmod -x `which gnome-vlume-manager` :)
<Fikrann> Intriguing.
<manitoba98xp> (rev B1)
<manitoba98xp> It reads as "0000:01:08.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc.: Unknown device 001a (rev 01)"
<jun> hi
<jun> hi
<manitoba98xp> It says it works on madwifi.sourceforge.net,  but it doesn't recognize it.
<Fikrann> manitoba98xp: Ask on #madwifi, they should be more able to help you, and perhaps they show you how to get the driver to work.
<resiak> Seveas: Speeling?
<manitoba98xp> I've tried compiling the latest version, but I get errors.
<ivanox_> I got dwl g520 running with madwifi
<Seveas> resiak, hm..?
<manitoba98xp> Okay, so I should focus on getting madwifi to work, rather than getting ndiswrapper to be more greedy.
<resiak> Seveas: 13:13 <@Seveas> cazabam, sudo chmod -x `which gnome-vlume-manager` :)
<Seveas> buh :)
<jun> uasgfirhaekgtraeuighka
<ivanox_> u use the cvs for madwifi?
<manitoba98xp> ivanox_, what did you do? Did you upgrade madwifi?
<Loki_VA> how destructive have people found a upgrade vs a fresh install, i have 4.10 here but am concerned as I've had upgrade issues with other distros before..
<Fikrann> manitoba98xp: YES! ndiswrapper is BAD.
<manitoba98xp> Yeah, I got CVS latest.
<Seveas> jun, we speak english in here, not uasgfirhaekgtraeuighka :)
<manitoba98xp> Hold on, I'm gonna paste my compile errors.
<cazabam> seveas: good solution, might break one or two things ;)
<Seveas> Loki_VA, upgrades warty->hoary are smooth
<jun> seveas
<cazabam> specifically, gnome ;)
<Fikrann> Loki_VA: Upgrade should be very smooth.
<ivanox_> u get any interface called athX ?
<Seveas> Loki_VA: One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<Seveas> cazabam, ah well :)
<Fabian> good afternoon
<cazabam> good afternoon
<Seveas> cazabam, i think you should hack into Xsession.d
<Fabian> pfp, are you here?
<manitoba98xp> ivanox_: no, I have no such interface
<jun> seveas  u? male/female
<Seveas> jun, does it even matter?
<pfp> Fabian: yo
<Loki_VA> im running fedora atm and dont really wanna wait for the iso to download.. (dialup)
<Fabian> pfp, not sleeping any more?
<jun> ok
<manitoba98xp> ivanox_: it says it "could not find /root/madwifi/ath_hal/.hal.o.cmd for /root/madwifi/ath_h al/hal.o"
<jun> seveas  you male
<manitoba98xp> That causes several functions to be undefined.
<Seveas> jun, please don't create noise, this is a support channel..
<ivanox_> well, move the files over there then ? :P
<Loki_VA> might give it a go i thinks
<ivanox_> manitoba98xp, what u see under iwconfig ?
<Thomas2> can anyone please tell me how to get Flash working in Firefox under ubuntu hoary?
<Seveas> Thomas2: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<manitoba98xp> Installing it then results in errors on boot. (It boots, but it complains about version mismatch)
<jun> ok
<ivanox_> hmm
<manitoba98xp> What do you mean, "move the files over there then"?
<pfp> Fabian: nah, woke up an hour ago (it's 15:18 btw :)
<cazabam> seveas - ah, I didn't think it would start in there. seems to generic a place for such a gnome-specific thing
<manitoba98xp> (By then, I mean installing it with those errors)
<manitoba98xp> Move what files where?
<Fikrann> manitoba98xp: Are you sure you have full madwifi driver source?
<snadge> im booting hoary on an old compaq marmada m700 laptop.. it said my screen might blank, but instead the screen is rolling all over the place
<jun> where do you life seveas?
* mode/#ubuntu [+q jun!*@*]  by Seveas
<snadge> i cant read anything anymore :(
<Fabian> pfp, you're one hour ahead? may I ask, where do you live?
<manitoba98xp> I downloaded and untarred (with gz), cvs-current
<pfp> Fabian: i'm going to work, so i'm back online in about 20 minutes
<pfp> Fabian: helsinki, finland (you?)
<Fabian> pfp, alright, cu later
<manitoba98xp> I've also tried June 2 CVS, that didn't work either (same error)
<Fikrann> manitoba98xp: Do you have your kernel headers/source in place?
<Fabian> pfp, Solothurn, Switzerland
<snowblink> hi, gdesklets on hoary. How do I enable a sensor?
<manitoba98xp> Headers, yep! linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386 off the Hoary CD.
<Fabian> pfp, I'll ask someone else in the meanwhile!
<manitoba98xp> (My kernel image matches, I haven't upgraded it)
<finlaylabs> cazabam: would you believe, another cd, exact same file cant be read? bsdutils.
<manitoba98xp> I did install sharutils.
<cazabam> finlaylabs: that's very freaky...
<cazabam> do you have the option of continuing the install regardless?
<finlaylabs> cazabam: is it possible to install from usb-connected drive?
<Fabian> Seveas, have you got a little sparetime for me? ;)
<cazabam> finlaylabs: probably...
<Seveas> not really Fabian, bus leavesin 30 seconds :)
<finlaylabs> no cant continue unless I skip "install base system". Didnt think id try :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<Fabian> Seveas, alright, then I'll ask someone else! :D
<gh05t> hi all
<sly> who was it who just said about apt-geting xfce4
<sly> ?
<Fikrann> manitoba98xp: Are you sure you have gcc properly installed? }:>
<Fikrann> heh
<finlaylabs> anyone know how to install from a usb-connected hard-drive that has the install-cd files??
<Thomas2> Flash, one more time ... the way described in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats does not work. the package flashplugin-nonfree does not seem to exist in multiverse. any suggestions?
<Fabian> anyone up for some help? I'd like to do the following: As I don't want to reinstall everything as it was before, I want to put my linux partition in a tar.gz file on a external USB harddisk. Is that possible? And if, how do I do this?
<finlaylabs> cazabam: I thought freaky too...
<Fikrann> finlaylabs: iso image with files or just a bunch of files?
<Fikrann> Fabian: use partimage
<Loki_VA> AdmiralCrunch, caffinated bacon? baconated grapfruit?
<finlaylabs> either, I can write either to hdd
<Dalkus> Fabian, tar cvzf whatever.tar.gz /
<Dalkus> I think
<AdmiralCrunch> Loki_VA: Futurama rules :P
<Loki_VA> hehehe
<Loki_VA> indeed
<cazabam> finlaylabs: you could just copy the files off the CD to the usb drive, but you would still need to boot somehow
<Loki_VA> off i go! apparently..
<Fabian> Fikrann, partimage? can I put that back on my HD and it works exactly as before?`
<Fikrann> finlaylabs: there is option to use iso image from hard disk
<Fikrann> Fabian: yes
<iveqy> hi, I've got a problem... I've a computer that cannot boot from a CD. I need to boot the ubuntu installation program from a floppy, and I haven't found any information on howto do this... A pointer to that information would be really nice :)
<Fikrann> Fabian: google for partimage, it's really nifty tool.
<Fabian> Fikrann, I'll have a look
<finlaylabs> cazabam, Fikrann: if I can boot (say a different distro live cd), then how would I initiate install from usb hdd?
<Fikrann> finlaylabs: you cannot do that.
<finlaylabs> Fikrann: is there a faq for how to do "option to use iso image from hard disk"?
<Fabian> Fikrann, other question: If I change the partitions afterwards, let's say prim to logical and put that stuff back, can I still boot? Or do I have to change GRUB somehow?
<AdmiralCrunch> I will brb
<gh05t> i need some help with my shell.... i want to copy all files of a dir to another dir, but the copied files should have a prefix at the beginning of their name (i.e. 'PREFIX<old filename>' ). How to do that?
<snowblink> iveqy, https://wiki.ubuntu.com//InstallWithFloppiesHowto
<iveqy> snowblink thank you :) saved my day
<finlaylabs> Poor Fikrann getting swamped ;-)
<Dalkus> gh05t, learn bash :) (it'll be a bash syntax, ask in a bash channel perhaps)
<Fikrann> Fabian: partimage cannot setup grub.
<gh05t> hmmm... where to find a bash channel or perhaps a goot tutorial?
<Shufla> hello :)
<Shufla> just 31minutes 2go :)
<Fabian> Fikrann, no, but can I do this with my ubuntu live CD?
<Shufla> gh05t: what do you need from bash? is scripting than ask google: advanced bash scripting
<snowblink> gh05t, just cp then rename
<Shufla> gh05t: if use - man readline, man bash.
<iveqy> gh05t http://www.google.se/linux?hl=sv&q=bash+programming&btnG=S%C3%B6k&meta=
<cazabam> finlaylabs: not sure what else to suggest ATM as I don't have my ubuntu machine handy
<Fikrann> Fabian: there is an option to use the iso image with packages in Ubuntu installer, so you must boot from ubuntu install disk.
<Fikrann> Fabian: or perhaps floppy.
<Fabian> Fikrann, ah really??? that'll be great!
<finlaylabs> cazabam: np. Any idea how to do Fikrann's "there is option to use iso image from hard disk"
<Fabian> Fikrann, but, can I use USB Disk, when installing???
<finlaylabs> sounds like Fabian wants same as me...
<Fabian> finlaylabs, what do you want? :D
<Fikrann> Fabian: With a bit of prodding, yes.
<cazabam> never heard of that option; sounds useful though
<Fabian> Fikrann, how much of prodding, and prodding what?
<klaas_> Helly everybody.
<finlaylabs> Fabian: install ubuntu from a usb-connected hdd. Im having no success burning an install cd you see. But writing to a removeable hdd is no problem.
<klaas_> s/helly/hello/
* Fikrann eeeeeps! at the time and runs!
* Fabian yells: RUN, FIKRANN, RUN ! :D
<finlaylabs> Fabian: each cd I burn read-fails at bdsutils in "Install base system". So Im lookin for alternate method.
<Fabian> finlaylabs, I see....
<cazabam> sounds like just the sort of thing the liveCD would be good for...
<Davey> dammit, Zend doesn't support 5.1 yet ;)
<cazabam> mount the external drive and run the installer, like slackware does
<snadge> if i have a pcmcia netgear wifi card.. should i plug this in before booting ubuntu live? or is it ok to do it afterwards
<finlaylabs> burn *another* cd :-\. Can try, dont like my chances.
<sly> that situation dont sound good finalylabs
<snadge> because after it booted.. i tried plugging it in, and its found the device but says unable to load driver
<SteveA> i'm using the Disk Mounter panel applet on hoary, and i'm surprised it doesn't show usb storage devices
<cazabam> finlaylabs: I don't know if the liveCD thing works... was just a thought
<Shufla> 21 min :)
<Shufla> and no problem to solve? :)
<Whistler> hi everybody
<cazabam> finlaylabs: is there a boot floppy available?
<cazabam> hi Whistler
<Whistler> http://www.collegesexadvice.com/sex.shtml
<Whistler> this is good
<finlaylabs> sly: one day will have to spend $ get another burner :-(
<Whistler> its not porn
<sly> well if its any consolation
<sly> my dvd burner will brun nothing except music cd's
<sly> no data/video disk of any sort
<cazabam> finlaylabs: have you checked DMA etc for CD drive?
<finlaylabs> DMA is?
* ubermonzie wishes everyone a very happy good evening
<sly> set to on hopfullt
<sly> y*
<cazabam> finlaylabs: DMA enables the drive to read/write directly rather than making the CPU marshal all writes - means that opening another program won't kill it
<sly> very funny whistler
<cazabam> finlaylabs: do 'sudo /dev/hd#' where # is the right device for your CD burner
<ubermonzie> dont they call it stealing cycles. cazabam ?
<Whistler> :D
<finlaylabs> cazabam: you talking on the write or the read machine?
<cazabam> write machine
<finlaylabs> then try writing again?
<cazabam> hmmm....
* cazabam ponders best course of action...
<pfp> Fabian: lo, did you find out anything?
<cazabam> are the read and write machines both desktop machines?
<finlaylabs> both laptops actually
<cazabam> finlaylabs: ah. was just going to suggest swapping burner across to other machine for the duratiojn of the install :)
<Fabian> pfp, yep. got told to use partimage and store it on the usb device. Then reinstall and tell ubuntu install CD to use that image
<cazabam> *duration
<Fabian> pfp, googling on partimage right now
<ivanox_> after I have installed the nvidia driver(not the latest nvidia ver) throught apt-get what should I do ?
<pfp> Fabian: i see, cool
<finlaylabs> cazabam: not likely :-)
<pfp> Fabian: i'm not familiar w/ partimage though
<finlaylabs> cazabam: tryin something bold, copying all cd contents to /target, will see if I can find something to run install then.
<cazabam> finlaylabs: sounds likea  plan
<cazabam> finlaylabs: if you can get the target machine to boot, I would hope that there is an installer executable you could run?!?
<cazabam> finlaylabs: not sure of the structure of the CDs off hand
<Fabian> pfp, what would be your suggestion then? Can I use the external USB device? would be much faster!
<Rockett17> <ivanox_> if nvidia is the same as it was on redhat. you will need to change the driver line in the xorg.conf to "nvidia"
<Rockett17> <ivanox_> then restart X
<pfp> Fabian: an usb harddisk? yes, with that it'll be much more comfortable, whatever software you use
<finlaylabs> cazabam: how to cp all subdirectories? Only top-level files are copying?
<cazabam> finlaylabs: cp -a [src]  [dst] 
<Fabian> pfp, alright, got 2 GB reserved as an ext3 on there
<pfp> Fabian: ooh, partimage looks indeed cool.. why didn't i know this before :)
<Fabian> pfp, so new idea?
<finlaylabs> cazabam: copying... (   cp -a /cdrom/* /target/home/installfiles/   )
<ivanox_> what is the command I have to use to upgrade index of all files before searching?
<pfp> Fabian: i think partimage could save some manual work.. yep, i'd go with it
<finlaylabs> 'course we shall see if bsdutils can be read or not huh.
<Fabian> pfp, so boot from live cd?
<cazabam> finlaylabs: heh, yeah... sounds like this partimage malarkey could be useful
<finlaylabs> cazabam: sounds above me...
<pfp> Fabian: if the livecd has partimage... hmm, i wonder how safe it would be to make the backup on your running system. one problem might be that there's a tmpfs mounted over /dev, which obscures the static device nodes that exist under /dev in the root filesystem
<cazabam> finlaylabs: this should help http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-28948.html
<cazabam> looks like exactly what you need - no CD burning involved!
<pfp> Fabian: running from livecd wouldn't have that problem at least
<|Ivanch0|> enass
<GNULinuxer> bob2, which package will install the 686 kernel in one go?
<Fabian> pfp, so hang on, I gotta do something else, and then I'll boot from live cd. Cu back here in some time
<finlaylabs> cazabam: havin a read...
<sly> dunno why im ranting about this........... but this is my 1st debian based system ive ran & jeez i want to express my enjoyment at the power of apt-get
<cazabam> finlaylabs: or this one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29358
<stjepan> hi
<stjepan> I have executable file
<stjepan> how do I run it?
<stjepan> error is command not found
<stjepan> stupid question, is it?
<napsy> ./command
<stjepan> I see
<stjepan> thanks
<stjepan> well
<stjepan> I do not understand
<stjepan> something
<stjepan> why is Linux case sensitive?
<stjepan> Windows is not
<stjepan> but why is Linux?
<sly> go back to windows then ?????
<stjepan> no
<napsy> becose it's unix style to be case sensitive
<stjepan> in my opinion, it is quite stupid
<airox> Hi! Can I delete ubuntu-desktop when I have kubuntu-desktop installed ?
<bpuccio> OSX is case sensitive as well
<finlaylabs> cazabam: cp->Read error. No surprises huh
<Riddell> airox: yes, sudo apt-get remove libgtk2.0-0
<airox> Riddell: Ok, thanks.
<kent> stjepan why is it stupid?  speaking technicaly, there is and should be a difference between 's' and 'S'.
<bpuccio> airox: yes, ubuntu-desktop is just a meta package used to pull in a bunch of dependcies, you might wantto install it if you dist-upgrade to breezy in a while just to get whatever new packages ubuntu wants, but aside from that, no issues
<airox> Ok, great.
<stjepan> kent, why? I do not understand
<david> do i need to install the gstreamer-ffmpeg plugin in order to view mpgs and avi files?
<stjepan> I am not taking linux down, I am just trying to understand something ;)
<kzm> Anybody know about tools that use DNS LOC information?  Just exploring it, so I'm just looking for coolness factor here...
<kestas> is it worth switching from samba to nfs?
<cazabam> finlaylabs: :(
<kestas> samba is giving me grief
<kent> stjepan what dont you understand?  that 's' and 'S' are not the same?  They are diffrent characters. Try learning some C programming and you will see. It can be worked around for sure, but since even normal language differ between 's' and 'S' why should Linux?
<finlaylabs> cazabam: np. will overcome this one day :-)
<cazabam> finlaylabs: just thought of something completely evil...
<stjepan> kent, I know C# and C++
<pfp> nfs is very talented in causing grief too, but once you've set it up, it's ok
<finlaylabs> cazabam: will try transfer files with removeable hdd, and see.. Oh? Go on..
<cazabam> finlaylabs: just thought that you could install to the removable HDD, then copy the system to the hard disk
<pfp> .. ok as in "install and forget", unless you need to reboot often / have laptops or something
<cazabam> finlaylabs: but then you would need to set up grub, obviously
<david> do i need to install the gstreamer-ffmpeg plugin in order to view mpgs and avi files?
<kent> stjepan  it was some time since i played with c++, but surely it differs between 's' and 'S'?  Try to compare a char with 's' and one with 'S' and you will see that they are not the same.
<finlaylabs> cazabam: or swap drives and install using write computer, then swap back... device setups will be bad but..?
<cazabam> finlaylabs: that was my other, more evil suggestion ;)
<david> also, why do i need the gstreamer-mad plugin? mp3s playback just fine without it installed using the default music player, rhythmbox?
<kent> stjepan but i must go now. Its not a huge problem for you hopefully :)
<cazabam> finlaylabs: although it would only be X that would need reconfiguring, the rest should just hotplug
<finlaylabs> really? then thats an option.
<peppo> I'm going to burn a CD with stuff I need to build Ardour on a computer that has no internet connection... among other things it needs SCons. have can I do this? I need to see depends via the web
<cazabam> finlaylabs: absolutely. it'd actually be easier, now I think about it
<david> do i need to install the gstreamer-ffmpeg plugin in order to view mpgs and avi files?
<david> do i need to install the gstreamer-ffmpeg plugin in order to view mpgs and avi files?
<david> also, why do i need the gstreamer-mad plugin? mp3s playback just fine without it installed using the default music player, rhythmbox?
<cazabam> david: nope - check ubuntuforums and search for 'multimedia' for more info
<david> cazabam: thanks
<cazabam> david: k
<kestas> anyone got an opinion on samba vs nfs?
<cazabam> finlaylabs: when you swap the disks back, do ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' to fix it
<cazabam> kestas: yes - smb might suck, but NFS is worse :)
<stjepan> do you know any other program like kmouth?
<kestas> cazabam: k thanks, are there any better alternatives or is samba the best?
<kevi> hallo
<finlaylabs> cazabam: thanks for the tip. I may do some work then try it later tonight! Will let you know...
<cazabam> kestas: samba is the best supported. e.g. in nautilus and konqueror support it 'out of the box'
<GNULinuxer> kevi, hi
<cazabam> finlaylabs: ok :)
<ivanox_> how do I restart x ? (without rebooting)
<kevi> is hier ok 1 nederlander ????
<GNULinuxer> ivanox_, Cttl+Alt+Backspace
<ivanox_> but then it just closes without saving anything right?
<ivanox_> if I log out and log in will it kill x?
<snadge> can i boot ubuntu without framebuffer support?
<GNULinuxer> ivanox_, ya
<ivanox_> kill/restart I mean
<GNULinuxer> ivanox_, you log out ... then Ctrl+Alt+backspace
<snadge> i have an ati rage mobility chipset in my laptop.. fb console seems to work okay.. but when i start X theres a bit of screen corruption and a horizontal bar thats near the top of the screen
<stjepan> oh
<stjepan> how can I extract .gz file?
<morf3o> http://www.gianky.com/microzoft/msbug.htm
<ivanox_> ok, cool thanks for that :)
<deviant>  after i adde a masquerading rule to iptables i have problems with my internet connection. when i download something, after aprox 1 minute the download speed starts to lower, then it stops. any sugestions?
<usynic> stjepan: gzip -d
<pfp> kestas: nfs is good, unless you need to reboot often or have laptops that move in and out of network a lot
<stjepan> usynic, tnx ;)
<osity> any raid experst please message me
<pfp> kestas: nfs can be a horrible bitch to set up though, but after that it's quite transparent
<ivanox_> when I have installed the nvidia driver, is there any command that allow me to see which drivers I have installed? like it will list "nv" and "nvidia" ??
<pfp> osity: if it's softraid, i have some experience
<stjepan> bash: ./leds: Permission denied
<stjepan> what is the problem?
<stjepan> :O
<kestas> pfp: hmm that sounds like what I need actually
<cazabam> stjepan: just a guess... chmod +x ./leds ?
<kestas> pfp: the server which runs samba atm doesnt go down, I just want something which behaves just like a normal part of your filesystem and doesnt have any odd quirks
<kestas> smb has a bunch
<stjepan> cazabam, yes
<stjepan> oh
<stjepan> ./leds: relocation error: ./leds: symbol __libc_stack_end, version GLIBC_2.1 not defined in file ld-linux.so.2 with link time reference
<kestas> like I cant rename things in nautilus, it just lets you rename for 1 sec then closes the rename input thing
<kestas> and sometimes files just dont show up
<cazabam> kestas: nfs is good for 'long term' network shares and is treated as a mount - this is also possible with samba although it is more painful
<kestas> damn annoying
<PhantomFreak> Having trouble with ScummVM in Ubuntu... I used the Synaptic Package Manager version, but it isn't the latest version... But when I download the latest version from ScummVM.org, in a debian binary it wont install. How can I get the latest version to work?
<jbailey> stjepan: Err.  How did you get that error?
<pfp> kestas: yep, and smb isn't really native to unix...
<kestas> hmm guess Ill look into nfs then
<cazabam> pfp: samba is native to unix, even though smb isn't
<cazabam> pfp: although it is 'bug for bug' compatible ;)
<maxy_noob> Would someone kindly tell me how to navigate to a directory using terminal?
<pfp> kestas: i recommend using NFS in a permanent mount, in fstab (like cazabam said)... the only quirk afaik is the lack for locking in nfs, so having eg. parts of /var or /tmp on it may not be wise
<maxy_noob> I don't know what the command is
<_root_> *going*
<pfp> cazabam: true :) i was thinking of permissions, ownership etc - i don't think these can be used in a sane manner w/ samba
<maxy_noob> anybody?
<peppo> all SCons depends on is a python2.4 install right?
<maxy_noob> ok, how about a concrete example? I have an installer on my desktop and I want to navigate to it in the terminal. How do I get to it?
<cazabam> pfp: I think kestas has gone :) ah well... he'll get on just fine with NFS :-/
<sly> cd ~/Desktop
<sly> ?
<maxy_noob> sly, thanks, I'll try
<sly> maxxy ~ = Home Directory
<sly> or cd /home/USER/Desktop
<babytooth> hi
<maxy_noob> It says no such directory exists. :(
<maxy_noob> Directory had to be capitalized. Thanks!
<sly> yeh case sensitive
<tweakism_> Seveas: eh?  I don't.
<ivanox> wtf, I installed nvidia-glx through apt-get, then I changed from "nv" to "nvidia" in xorg.conf, logged out, restarted x, (saw nvidia logo) logged in, and the pc hang. softreseted, logged in again, and another hangup. so I have to change back to "nv"
<ivanox> anyone got any idea why it hangs as soon as I login?
<maxy_noob> Question: is there still no shockwave player for linux?
<deviant> guys , is there any tweeks for mplayer in order to run dvd more smoothly ?
<deviant> *are there?
<sly> deviant that sounds more like a dma problem
<ivanox> installed some other nvidia shit now, gonna try again
<deviant> sly: meaning ? i don`t have dma activated?
<sly> meaning it sounds like its set to off yes
<deviant> sly: how do i set it to on
<chrissturm> is there anything i can do to get automounting working with the breezy kernel?
<snadge> argh.. after downloading 2.72 gigs of hoary hedgehog
<juha_> how i can make myself back to admin so i can do all root's stuff? Add new users etc...?
<snadge> i discover that it contains an old version of the madwifi driver which doesnt work
<juha_> i removed myself from that and now i can't add new users even with root user
<juha_> xD
<sly> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<sly> ^ says up on there sumwhere deviant
<juha_> oh...
<juha_> jes!
<juha_> i get it work again
<juha_> i change in sudoers in root
<deviant> sly: up there ...where?
<juha_> huh...
<black_Nightmare> hey there :-)
<HrdwrBoB> helo
<black_Nightmare> what you up to now hardware bob? (heh) :-)
<babytooth> what's sudo... i can not find it on my system...
<demantik> can anybody explain this for me?....when i run ./configure (glibc-2.3.5) i get this...
<demantik> checking for gcc... gcc
<demantik> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<black_Nightmare> babytooth..its under terminal
<juha_> but... what the hell?
<juha_> i can't still do anything in gnome when i'm root
<jbailey> demantik: Look in your config.log
<demantik> ok
<jbailey> demantik: Why are you compiling a new glibc?
<babytooth> sigh... it is not there
<cazabam> demantik: have you got build-essential?
<HrdwrBoB> babytooth: grinding and drinking coffe
<HrdwrBoB> e
<babytooth> ok...
<HrdwrBoB> if you must know
<cazabam> babytooth: if you start synaptic, and it asks you for your password... that's sudo :)
<juha_> i clicked "Users and groups" or etc... (Kyttjt ja ryhmt in finnish) and it say's something that i can't do that...
<HrdwrBoB> demantik: apt-get install build-essential
<demantik> jbailey - i tried installing xfce, installer bin...and it said i need glib lol
<demantik> alright ill see if i have that
<jbailey> demantik: glib and glibc are *not* the same thing...
<juha_> how can i add new users graphically with root?
<sly> demantick why not just apt-get install xfce4
<demantik> oops..yeah i know...
<cazabam> demantik: glibc != glib!!! glibc is rather more fundamental!
<chrissturm> demantik: dont upgrade glibc!
<babytooth> jbailey:  hehe
<jbailey> demantik: That way lies madness, please don't do that. =)
<demantik> hmm..
<black_Nightmare> just curious if there are any people who know a bit about video systems (especially difference between pal and nstc) .. if not then no problem
<HrdwrBoB> black_Nightmare: they're both terrible
<ivanox> omg, when I change driver to "nvidia" I manage to login, but when I try to open a terminal the whole system just freezes, and I have to reset back to "nv"
<cazabam> jbailey: I once installed an LFS type system entirely in the /usr/local of a redhat 6 system - that was mad
<demantik> uh oh..
<demantik> i think im in the same crappy loop that made me reinstall ubuntu last time!
<jbailey> demantik: glib is already packages, "apt-cache search libglib" should get you the package names.
<cazabam> black_nightmare: PAL = Picture Always Lame, NTSC = Never Twice Same Colour :)
<babytooth> demantik:  you are crazy
<demantik> LOL
<black_Nightmare> caza....you are way too funny :p
<jbailey> cazabam: Right.  And I'm all about people learning these tools and doing lfs systems and such.  Just that, say, your compiler is a better place to start than your C library. =)
<babytooth> demantik:  wrong woman matchs wrong man
<black_Nightmare> anyway the question was...whats different about reading a pal vhs verus reading a nstc vhs? :p
<jbailey> demantik: You shouldn't need to reinstall, usually you can recover with apt-get --reinstall install FOO
<demantik> jbaily - Checking for GLib (GModule) >= 2.2.0... why?
<jbailey> demantik: where FOO is the package that you think you've broken somehow.
<demantik> ah ok
<jbailey> demantik: What are you compiling by hand? =)
<cazabam> jbailey: you might have a point there... I never did get libstdc++ or locales to work ever again...
<demantik> xfce4-4.2.2-installer.bin when trying to run that, thats the error it gave me
<jbailey> demantik: And are you doing it to learn or because you want the package?  If you're doing it to learn, great.  Otherwise anything you want is likely in Ubuntu somewhere. =)
<ivanox> any clue on how I can fix this: "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"." ??
<demantik> about GLib (GModule)
<demantik> LOL..really all i want to do is install XFCE! :(
<snadge> what version of madwifi drivers is in breezy?
<jbailey> demantik: "apt-cache search xfce"
<demantik> ok
<Rockett17> apt-get install xfce4
<jbailey> You'll find that xfce is already all there. =)
<Whistler> how can i know what version of ubuntu i use now?
<babytooth> demantik:  it's a simple cake
<sly> demantik i told you to apt-get xfce4 just 3mins ago
<demantik> Building dependency tree... Done
<demantik> E: Couldn't find package xfce4
<sly> update your stuff
<Whistler> how can i know what version of ubuntu i use now?
<demantik> not good..hah.
<demantik> ok
<jbailey> Whistler:  /bin/lsb_release -a
<snadge> are madwifi drivers in breezy newer than in hoary hedgehog.. i tried to use livecd but my madwifi card is unsupported :(
<juha_> always when i try to log in root to change users & groups in graphically it says "failed to run user-admin: Child terminated with 1 status"
<juha_> what i can do?
<black_Nightmare> nevermind..found someone else to explain to me :p
<babytooth> Is xfce good?
<demantik> apt-get just cant find xfce... :|
<sly> sly@LightSpeed:~$ sudo apt-get install xfce4
<sly> Reading package lists... Done
<sly> Building dependency tree... Done
<sly> xfce4 is already the newest version.
<sly> need to update your sources damantik
<Whistler> if i run smart update will ubuntu update to 5.04?
<babytooth> xfce3 > xfce4
<demantik> sly - exactly how do i do this....sorry for not being an expert hah
<cazabam> babytooth: xfce is very nifty and quick. xfce4 is latest, greatest, rockingest
<demantik> i havent had any problems with this before..
<osity> anyone setup raid1 ????....
<babytooth> that is e17...
<sly> demantik
<sly> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<demantik> k
<Whistler> if i run smart update will ubuntu update to 5.04?
<sly> should explain most things :)
<sly> and yes babytooth xfce4 is realy good, depending what you want
<osity> anyone know what the raid setup in Ubuntu does? is it bootable?
<babytooth> oh
<demantik> ffs...i just updated the lists...and it still doesnt find it...ahh...
<sly> that was quick updateing
<Whistler> anybody can answer me?
<cazabam> whistler: if you have warty and stick hoary sources in apt, then apt-get dist-upgrade will do the upgrade, yes
<Whistler> cazabam i started smart update thru synaptic
<Whistler> is that ok?
<thenuke> Whistler: it wont do anything if you dont change the repositories
<deviant>  how can i turn on DMA to my hard drive (/dev/hda)
<HrdwrBoB> sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hda
<thenuke> oh well, it will upgrade the warty packages to latest warty packages :-) but it wont upgrade to hoary unless you change those repositories
<cazabam> deviant: more permanently, read this https://wiki.ubuntu.com//DMA
<cazabam> whistker: as thenuke said, you need to get the hoary repositories from ubuntuguide.org first
<Whistler> i am downloading
<Whistler> from Get:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main libc6 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 [4822kB] 
<Whistler> is this ok?
<cazabam> yep, that'll do it
<deviant> HrdwrBoB: that would be -d1 or -D1 ?
<Whistler> ok thx
<snadge> can someone tell me what the different vga= options do?
<snadge> im getting display corruption.. tried 771, doesnt quite work properly
<babytooth> deviant:  useless
<HrdwrBoB> deviant: it is exactly what I said :)
<HrdwrBoB> -d1
<babytooth> deviant:  dma is default...
<demantik> sly - im an idiot...in my sources list, for some reason i had the hoary ones commented out...lol.
<cazabam> snadge: enables different video or framebuffer modes. if in doubt do vga=normal
<deviant> HrdwrBoB: yeah. i`ve just read the man page :)
<demantik> two of em...
<guupsta> oooh mailman brought my hoary cd's
<deviant> babytooth: how do i find of if it is or not?
<babytooth> -C
<babytooth> Is it?
<cazabam> deviant: hdparm /dev/hda will list all current options, including DMA
<babytooth> -c...
<deviant> cazabam: there`s no DMA specification there
<deviant> cazabam: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/104
<deviant> oh yeah, it is
<deviant> sorry
<cazabam> deviant: hehe it's already on ,anyway
<cazabam> babytooth: -c checks 32bit i/o, and -C checks the power mode status
<babytooth> umm
<babytooth> hdparm -Cv <device>      ^^
<sly> hehe demantik so it apt-gets it now yeh ?
<deviant> what player is better: mplayer or vlc?
<babytooth> ?
<sly> maybe i should have join/part msgs on
<babytooth> 3 best players
<babytooth> the one of three
<babytooth> but wxgtk2...
<sly> babytooth sorry if this is inculting but that sounds like a womans name :)
<babytooth> o_o
<Drako60> why do i get sub-process gzip returned an error code when trying to extract the packages.gz from the security repo?
<sly> sorry babytooth
<babytooth> ?
<babytooth> what sorry?
<babytooth> -_-||
<LadyFrost> babytooth: He's apologising for saying your nickname sounds like a lady's...
<LadyFrost> I think.
<babytooth> so what? ^^
<juha_> wtf?
<juha_> i tryed to change firefox settings and it says
<juha_> XML Jsennysvirhe: Syntaksivirhe Sijainti: chrome://browser/content/pref/pref.xul Rivi numero 1, sarake 7: root.disabled = "true";
<sly> juha what was you trying to change ?
<juha_> i can't change start page or empty history etc...
<juha_> i tryed to open preferences...
<juha_> or whatever it is in english
<juha_> at firefox
<babytooth> firefox <- bad ass
<babytooth> extensions...
<LadyFrost> juha_: Sounds like syntax error. Try restart. (windows-solution, I know....)
<sly> juha how did you install firefox ................. apt-get or other ?
<juha_> doesn't it be installed already when you install ubuntu 5.04 hoary?
<LadyFrost> babytooth: Which web browser do you prefer then?
<sly> not on my install no
<LadyFrost> juha_: Expert or
<LadyFrost> Fuck.
<babytooth> mozilla ... all in one... free and opensource all
<babytooth> no flash & java
<LadyFrost> (why is return and backspace right next to each other...?)
<juha_> no... not expert... i press enter in start and it started to install whole system
<juha_> *i pressed only
<pfp> juha_: restart your firefox...
<juha_> bad english
<juha_> ok
<babytooth> ?
<LadyFrost> babytooth: You like open source? :)
<babytooth> why not?
<LadyFrost> babytooth: It's a good thing, isn't it?
<babytooth> no
<pfp> juha_: #ubuntu-fi on mys olemassa...
<LadyFrost> I prefer open source.
<babytooth> too many people...
<LadyFrost> (You'll have to excuse my english, I can't express myself any good)
<juha_> pfp, juu ja yritin saada apua siella...
<babytooth> I hope the source is only open to me
<LadyFrost> babytooth: Why?
<babytooth> ^^
<babytooth> not to hackers
<sly> the only way that is gonna happen is if you write it
<LadyFrost> sly: And close it...
<babytooth> oh...
<babytooth> evil...
<pfp> juha_: kas enp huomannu, oli pommi tiltiss tossa aamupivn
<klaym> is linux's open source core a security threat for the user?
<HrdwrBoB> babytooth: bad people having the code results in no more security problems than otherwise
<HrdwrBoB> klaym: no.
<babytooth> but you would not stop hackers
<LadyFrost> klaym: I wouldn't say so. I prefer beliving that it make's it safer :)
<Ycros> babytooth: yes, but closing your source doesn't stop hackers either
<babytooth> hack hack hack
<LadyFrost> (my good, my typing is so SLOW!)
<Ycros> babytooth: fix fix fix
<Ycros> opening your source means many more people can find and fix security issues!
<Ycros> very fast
<sly> correct babytooth you will not stop hackers finding holes in software so what difference does it make to you personally , if the source is open or otherwise
<babytooth> too late too late
<LadyFrost> Ycros: openoffice!
<HrdwrBoB> babytooth: if you want to be technical, most of the people working on linux are hackers
<LadyFrost> (/me don't like word)
<klaym> so you shouldn't keep your top secret files on a computer that's connected to the net, anyway (be it windows or linux)
* babytooth O_O
<Ycros> babytooth: consider many companies with closed source software, bugs can be found and fixed months later
<Ycros> that's a long time
<babytooth> after hacking
<Ycros> exactly
<verbosus> hello there
<verbosus> I'm checking out the LiveCD
<Ycros> many security bugs in open source software are found before they are exploited
<cazabam> hello!
<verbosus> is there a way to boot without Xwindows?
* LadyFrost is beating herself with a swedish/english dictionary
<babytooth> if developer = hacker ? O_O
<sly> basiclay babytooth yes thats correct
<babytooth> time is shorter
<pfp> verbosus: update-rc.d remove gdm  <- form memory
<pfp> from*
<cazabam> babytooth: developer == hacker && developer != cracker
<klaym> if there is a security issue found in the system, does it take longer to get it fixed in Windows or in Ubuntu? :) how much?
<verbosus> pfp: at the main prompt?
<housetier> update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<forsaker8k6> ohi people :)
<pfp> verbosus: in a shell, as root (or use sudo)
<babytooth> well,oss... who's god?
<cazabam> klayfm: fastest in ubuntu, order of magnitude faster - MS can sit on bugs and just not tell anyone
<Ycros> cazabam: I wouldn't agree with that statement, I believe a person can be any combination of three
<verbosus> pfp: I put the LiveCD into the drive, it boots and I get to the prompt where I have to press ENTER
<pfp> hmm, what prompt is that
<cazabam> Ycros: OK the, all hackers are developers, but not all developers are hackers
<verbosus> the very first
<verbosus> I haven't yet booted
<cazabam> Ycros: not all crackers are hackers and not all crackers are developers
<housetier> LokeDK, are you running breezy by any chance?
<_kevin> I download this program p7zip and it is a binary file, the read me says that the program has been tested and works on debian and i try to open the bin file but nothing opens up
<Ycros> cazabam: no, you don't have to be a developer to be a hacker
<Ycros> it's not tied down to software
<cazabam> Ycros: ah, the wider definition of hacker :)
<housetier> _kevin, it might not have a gui
<_kevin> any one know a program to open .7z files in ubuntu
<pfp> verbosus: the live cd probably has boot-time options for skipping X, try the F keys before it loads (or maybe someone remembers them)
<cazabam> Ycros: but your average non-software hacker is unlikely to find and fix an exploit in your jpeg rendering code :)
<verbosus> ok, thanks
<housetier> verbosus, maybe try to add "2"
<verbosus> k
<pfp> housetier: runlevel 2 includes X, at least in a permanent setup
<_kevin> I searched on synaptic and quite a bit on google and i couldn't really find a linux program to open .7z files, expect this p7zip and i try to run it and it doesn't
<babytooth> if... m$ buy someone -> developer -> what?
<pfp> (or GDM to be exact)
<housetier> _kevin, tell exactly how you tried to run it
<housetier> tell me
<_kevin> i double click on the bin file
<_kevin> or i right click and goto run
<housetier> _kevin, as I said before, 7zip might not have a gui, so you could try to open a terminal window and run "p7zip --help" there
<markc> what packages do I need to install to do a "debian/rules binary" for a deb-src package ?
<verbosus> brb
<jem> PLease, Anybody is using MIDI with Ubuntu?
<babytooth> mark:  Is it a question?
<babytooth> s/mark/mark cup/
<Lie-Algebra> hi
<noob> hi everyone... Someone can help me about sound volume ?
<noob> The global sound volume of system was fine, but now it's low...
<Lie-Algebra> i am installing a dual boot on a laptop and would like to know how much space, approximatively, should i use for installing ubuntu 5.04 given the fact  i have a 40GB hard drive ?
<deviant> how the hell do i start vlc ?
<caza|sleeping> Lie-Algebra: depends on which you'll use most. I'd just split it down the middle
<Lie-Algebra> k
<LokeDK> housetier, nope.. hedgehog
<LokeDK> hoary
<Lie-Algebra> let says 15Gb, i guess it would be suffiscient...
<Loki_VA> hi people
<Loki_VA> I have a evolution question..
<Loki_VA> i want to switch from fedora to ubuntu and am wondering if i can just copy my .evolution dir to CD or some such and then copy it bak in ubuntu
<Loki_VA> ?
<hac> Why when i move a window in Gnome,the cpu occupation is 100%?
<Whistler> is it possible to run shockwave games on opera?
<tom_neo> opera suxx hehe
<cazabam> Lie-Algebra: yeah, that's plenty. You'll probably want 8 to 10 Gb for comfort
<cazabam> hac: are you using framebuffer driver for X?
<hac> cazabam, u mean dri driver?
<snadge> can i download live iso for breezy?
<Whistler> Can anybody answer me is it possible to run shockwave games on opera?
<Fabian> pfp, just thought: should I dl the install CD first???
<snadge> and does it have newer madwifi driver :)
<Fabian> pfp, so far I only got the live CD
<cazabam> hac: no, just normal 2d driver. i've seen that eat all CPU for basic operations before,
<pfp> Fabian: what are you going to need the install cd for?
<Fabian> pfp, don't I need it at all?
<cazabam> whistler: there is no shockwave player for Linux at all :( just flash
<Fabian> dunno, maybe to install from image???
<pfp> Fabian: no, if your'e just copying your system to the usb drive & back
<jem> How may I see the hiiden folders on a vfat filesystem?
<Whistler> cazabam oh
<Whistler> cazabam thx anyway
<Fabian> pfp, ok, hang on a sec, gonna boot live
<Loki_VA> anyone know if a direct .evolution dir copy will work from one sys to another?
<catfox> can anyone remember where the package is for the gPerfection icons which replaced those in /usr/share/pixmaps?
<HrdwrBoB> Loki_VA: yep
<HrdwrBoB> it should
<Loki_VA> wicked
<pfp> Loki_VA: it's worth a try at least, and if the evolutions are same version, should work
<Loki_VA> ubuntu here i come
<Loki_VA> hmm
<Loki_VA> i need to nuke this install first tho
<babytooth> pfp:  oh my
<pfp> babytooth: what?
<babytooth> pfp:  so simple?
<HrdwrBoB> if they aren't you can make it import them by changing the values of evolution_old_version or something in the gnome data thingo
<hac> cazabam, I'm enabling in gconf metacity/redouce resource and it works
<pfp> babytooth: that evolution thing?
<Loki_VA> just i cant seem to find a actual export function in evo..?
<cazabam> hac: ok, so it's just metacity eating everything.
<babytooth> pfp:  umm
<cazabam> hac: what graphics card you got though, that eye candy should have such an effect?
<babytooth> pfp:  show your snake-oil ^^
<jmain> I am trying to access my ubuntu laptop from a Windows server.  I have shared a folder on unbuntu.  IN windows it prompts me for a username/password but will not take my username/password
<cazabam> jmain: you need to add yourself to the samba users list
<jmain> ahhh
<cazabam> jmain: sudo smbpasswd -a <your username>
<cazabam> jmain: it will ask for your password a couple of times and that should be that
<hac> cazabam, i have a radeon 9000,u think that metacity hog my cpu cause i'm without driver?
<cazabam> I'm surprised ubuntu doens't do that automatically, really...
<Loki_VA> nb samba has its own pass wont use unix ones :P
<cazabam> hac: yeah, sounds most likely
<cazabam> hac: check your xorg.conf and see what graphics driver you are using
<jmain> That worked.  Thanks guys.
<cazabam> no probs
<Loki_VA> ok here goes then.. next time ill be on ubuntu :)
<ogneP> Can someone helper me with my terminal?
<jmain> I wish the built in sharing tool in gnome would set that stuff up.
<ogneP> well the command line anyway
<HrdwrBoB> ogneP: what's the problem
<hac> cazabam, I'm using "radeon" driver
<theine> Hi, I'm only able to mount my IPod Shuffle after I remove the ehci-hcd module, otherwise I get "device descriptor read/64, error -71" many times... Does anybody know what this is?
<cazabam> jmain: it does seem a major omission
<ogneP> HrdwrBoB, It comes up in the symbol font
<HrdwrBoB> ogneP: that's bad
<ogneP> HrdwrBoB, I know
<cazabam> hac: oh... that's kinda odd. at least the metacity config change fixes it up :-/
<HrdwrBoB> terminal->edit->current profile
<ogneP> i've tried that
<HrdwrBoB> what charset is your system?
<ogneP> err
<reka> um, where is xorg's log kept?
<ogneP> i dunno
<Fabian> re
<theine> reka, in /var/log
<ogneP> it was fine until i installed firestarter
<Fabian> pfp, still here?
<reka> theine: ah, thanks.
<pfp> Fabian: yep
<Fabian> pfp, so what do I do now
<pfp> Fabian: i'm moving today, after about umm, 2-3 hours (i just found out it happens today :S), so i dont probably have the whole evening, sorry
<pfp> Fabian: hmm, you should create an image with partimage to the usb drive
<Fabian> pfp, I'm going out today, so never mind
<jman_> Hmm... gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg plugin seems to leave my divx out of sync with sound.   It also seems to be the only plugin at 0.8.4  Anyway to upgrade to 0.8.8 like the rest of the plugins in hoary?
<pfp> great :)
<Fabian> pfp, there's no partimage
<pfp> jman_: have you tried totem-xine instaead of gstreamer, i haven't had sync problems with that
<babytooth> jman_:  firefox,gstreamer...next?
<HrdwrBoB> no
<babytooth> jman_:  oss -> css
<HrdwrBoB> the problem is not that
<HrdwrBoB> it's esd
<pfp> Fabian: hmm, is it possible to apt-get stuff on the livecd?
<HrdwrBoB> jman_: if you change your gstreamer audio sink to ALSA
<HrdwrBoB> and run 'killall esd'
<HrdwrBoB> it should not get out of sync
<Fabian> yep, it should, but I just tried synaptics, and it hasn't found anything
<pfp> Fabian: what about apt-cache search partimage
<pfp> Fabian: oh, and is sources.list sane on the live?
<Fabian> just enabled all packet-sources
<Fabian> sources.list?
<nJess> how do i install .deb packages?
<Fabian> pfp, found it now! shall I install it?
<ogneP> So can someone help me with my terminal problem?
<theine> nJess, dpkg -i
<pfp> Fabian: yep :)
<reka> nJess: what are you installing?
<nJess> a theme
<Fabian> pfp, not to worry about nothing, when doing this?
<theine> nJess, dpkg -i <theme>.deb
<pfp> Fabian: /etc/apt/sources.list is the file that knows your repositories
<pfp> Fabian: shouldn't be a problem... hopefully it'll complain if there is :)
<Fabian> ok
<Fabian> hang on
<Fabian> pfp, done
<nJess> hmmm
<nJess> how do i install KDE themes? it didn't show up i the theme manager when i installed the deb package
<Fabian> pfp, so what is the command now?
<Riddell> nJess: what did you install?
<nJess> the nvidia KDE theme
<pfp> Fabian: heh, i'm not familiar with partimage
<Riddell> nJess: there doesn't seem to be any such package
<nJess> its on KDE-look.org
<pfp> Fabian: ie. the command is 'man partimage' (i'll have a read too)
<Fabian> pfp, i'm reading right now
<Riddell> nJess: URL?
<GazaM> Does anyone here use Limewire. There is no system tray icon for me
<nJess> www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=12963
<ogneP> How do i change my charset for ubuntu?
<Nermal> turn the knob 15 degrees to the right
<pfp> Fabian: just a thought. new partition setup should probably have both linuxen on a primary partition, and swap and the fat32 on extended... so i suggest 1:ntfs 2:ubuntu 3:lfs 4:ext 5:swap 6:fat32
<tsume> I love Theo's article
<Fabian> pfp, uuuhhh, mmmhhhh, then I'll have to move the extended....
<tsume> unfortunately the article is true. People really aren't caring what they are coding for the kernel.
<pfp> Fabian: you have to moev it anyway i think, because you'll need >4 partitions
<Fabian> pfp, why not: 1: ntfs, 2: ext, 3: ubuntu, 4: lfs, 5: fat32, 6: swap
<pfp> or that's what i had in mind originally, as you said you had the fat32 backed-up
<Fabian> pfp, well yes I do have backed it up, but this means transferring a lot of data from and to the partition.....
<lamp_> netsplit ?Oo
<Fabian> pfp, can you sill read me?
<pfp> Fabian: 5 and 6 go to the ext. partition, but the ext is already full, so umm, how are you going to add 6. there
<pfp> still here..
<Riddell> nJess: the .deb file at that URL doesn't include have a KDE theme file, (just the wallpaper, colour scheme and window theme)
<Fabian> pfp, I can resize that fat32 with partition magic. No problem there
<nJess> oh
<nJess> :\
<ogneP> Reboot*sigh*
<reka> anyone use gparted or qtparted?  i'd like to create a new partition on my HDD and found out i can't do this when the drive is "active".  so how do i go about it?  i tried booting from a warty live cd (i'm running hoary tho,) and it couldn't/wouldn't let me run /usr/bin/gparted which is installed on my linux partition.
<Riddell> nJess: and the window theme may not work since it's for an earlier version of KDE
<pfp> Fabian: oh, in that case... i don't see any problem
<Riddell> nJess: you may have to get the sources and recompile
<nJess> i got it working
<Fabian> pfp, shall I compress it?
<Fabian> pfp, .gz or .bz2??
<Fabian> pfp, I'll take .gz
* reka watches tumbleweed go past
<Loki_VA> yay
<Darth_Pengo> How do i change my charset?
<Loki_VA> went thru without a hitch :P
<lotia> folks anyone running on a dell insipron 6000
<michael> helllo
<michael> can anyone helo me
<michael> help
<zOap> Does ubuntu hoary come with shfs builtin the kernel?
<lotia> having problems getting my internal intel 2200 wireless powered up
<HrdwrBoB> zOap: shfs?
<pfp> Fabian: ok
<michael> it won't let me move a file to a certain folder, it says i don't have permission
<Fabian> pfp, damm it, haven't got write permission!
<michael> how can i fix this?
<Fabian> where is that usb device? /dev/???
<michael> how do i get write permission?
<zOap> HrdwrBoB, yes, the shfs, for mounting filesystems via ssh2protocol
<HrdwrBoB> ag
<HrdwrBoB> no it does not
<zOap> oh...
<mindspin> michael what do you want to do?
<HrdwrBoB> however it should be easy to compile
<michael> i am trying to move a file to a folder, but it says i don't have permission
<zOap> yes, I just wondered..
<michael> and i am the only user
<mindspin> which file to which folder?
<Darth_Pengo> Can someone help me http://www.impengo.net/Terminal.png thats what my terminal looks like at the moment
<Drako60> whats going on with http://ftp.security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> sudo apt-get build-essential kernel-headers-$(uname -r)
<zOap> michael, root is also a user..
<HrdwrBoB> will get you the files you need to build it
<zOap> HrdwrBoB, thanks
<michael> mindspin, a php file to the www apache    folder
<bigfoot1> anybody using J-pilot here?
<pfp> Fabian: on the usb disk?
<Fabian> found it :D
<cazabam> bigfoot1: yep
<mindspin> so theres also the user www-data on your machine ;-)
<mindspin> sudo cp blah.php /path/to apache/docs
<bigfoot1> cazabam, do you have your Memo Categories working in J-Pilot? Coz all my memos are in the "unfiled" category in Jpilot.
<michael> so, mindspin, how do i give myself permission
<cazabam> um... yes, I think so. at least, I've never noticed them to be broken
<mindspin> sudo cp blah.php /path/to apache/docs
<mindspin> dont change permissions
<bigfoot1> anybody else using J-Pilot in here?
<bigfoot1> cazabam, okay.
<Nermal> have done
<Fabian> pfp, it's on its way
<mindspin> become the permitted user and make your action...
<Nermal> memo catagories working ya
<reka> michael: you need to use sudo to write to "privileged areas", i.e. anything other than ~/ which is your home folder
<cazabam> bigfoot1: what Palm device do you have?
<bigfoot1> nermal, do you know why my memos on my PDA are all "Unfiled" in Jpilot?
<bigfoot1> cazabam, i have Visor Pro.
<Loki_VA> how do i turn off the spatial filemanager in gnome?
<mindspin> changing permissions will /may result in security troubles
<Nermal> bigfoot1, no
<bigfoot1> which runs Palm OS.
<reka> Darth_Pengo: running gnome?
<Darth_Pengo> reka yeah
<Nermal> bigfoot1, I presume they aren't on the palm
<cazabam> bigfoot1: what version of Palm OS do they run? is it 3.5 like the other visors?
<bigfoot1> nermal, huh? on my pda, my memos have categories.
<reka> Loki_VA: it's in preferences
<Nermal> o
<Loki_VA> okies cool
<Loki_VA> im used to fedora core
<reka> dark: what is your k/b layout? sys->pref->keyboard
<bigfoot1> cazabam, version 3.5
<bigfoot1> when i was on windows OS, the Palm Desktop software recognized all my categories.
<pfp> Fabian: great
<reka> Darth_Pengo: sorry, that was meant for you - what is your k/b layout? sys->pref->keyboard
<Darth_Pengo> WEll
<Darth_Pengo> err
<Darth_Pengo> well
* reka coughs
<Darth_Pengo> When i set up the box the only k/b i could find was a Generic one
<Darth_Pengo> soo generic 104 key
<reka> Darth_Pengo: no, i'm interested in the country.
<reka> below that
<Darth_Pengo> U.S English
<Loki_VA> wow ubuntu is nice
<cazabam> bigfoot1: sounds like it's probably a pilot-link problem
<cazabam> welcome back Loki_VA!
<bigfoot1> cazabam, how do i fix that then?
<Loki_VA> im only on 4.10 atm but will upgrade soon
<jem> Anybody use agnula or demudi?
<reka> Loki_VA: it has some niggles, but yes imho it's better than fc at least.
<cazabam> why not just install 5.04, Loki_VA?
<Drako60> ok i have a major problem, apt-get is piping .gz files to .bzip2 can anyone explain why?
<Loki_VA> im impressed so far
<reka> Darth_Pengo: hmm
<Loki_VA> im on dial up.. getting the new iso very slowly :P
<bigfoot1> can anyone help me surf a particular website? I'm browsing a blog and was wondering where the link is to view/post comments. Can anyone help?
<cazabam> bigfoot1: not sure - probably best asking on the pilot-link mailing list
<cazabam> Loki_VA: Ah, I see.
<Drako60> well explain why or tell me how to fix it
<Fabian> pfp, damn, that's goint really fast!!!!
<mindspin> sorry Drako, I've never seen that problem, not even understanding it never
<Fabian> 3m left
<cianci> How can I give myself permissions to write to folders?
<reka> Darth_Pengo: edit->current profile
<Drako60> mindspin, the file packages.gz apt-get is trying to make bzip2 extract it
<Darth_Pengo> and?
<mindspin> what do want to do?
<reka> what font is it using?
<pfp> Fabian: cool.. btw, i looked up Solothurn on the web, looks very beautiful :)
<glad1> are ubuntu faster then windows
<bigfoot1> cazabam, Nermal; sorry. I checked again and everything's find with JPilot and categories. I just had to scroll to see the other categories. Oops. 8-()
<glad1> are ubuntu faster then windows xp
<Phreakazoid> glad1, not really lol but it isn't any slower
<Darth_Pengo> some lohit gujarti or something
<Choubaka> glad1: depends.
<Drako60> i want to make apt-get use gzip for .gz files
<reka> dark: :-) that's your prob.
<Darth_Pengo> hmm
<reka> ahh!
<Darth_Pengo> i fixed it
<Choubaka> You can customise ubuntu a lot
<Darth_Pengo> ty
<Loki_VA> i find linux runs much faster than windows for the same tasks
<glad1> i konw
* Nermal pats bigfoot1 
<Phreakazoid> Loki_VA, depends on the task
<mindspin> I 'm not sure if that works at all
<cianci> does anyone know how to give permissoins to write to a folder?
<reka> Darth_Pengo: sure.
<bigfoot1> can anyone help me with an internet question? I'm viewing a blog. And I'd like to know where the link is to view/post comments.
<Phreakazoid> Loki_VA, somethings linux does much better, but others it doesn't
<Choubaka> chii: chmod +r dir/
<Choubaka> er, +w
<Loki_VA> Phreakazoid, somewhat true
<Choubaka> and cianci
<Choubaka> :
<Darth_Pengo> now
* Choubaka is tired...
<bigfoot1> i can give the url of the blog if you can help. Thank you.
<Darth_Pengo> i am gonna go back to learn C
<cianci> yes?
<Choubaka> chii: with chmod.
<mindspin> apt-get is for debian packages  or am I wrong?
<Choubaka> or you can right-click in nautilus and give permissions from there.
<Choubaka> mindspin: ubuntu uses debian packages
<Loki_VA> sweet, my evo bakup worked fine :P
<mindspin> is gz a common format for debian packages?
<toresbe> cthulfuego: may I msg you about the bot?
<Fabian> pfp, solothurn is beautiful! It's supposed to be the most beautiful barock city in switzerland. It isn't actually a barock city, but who cares???
<Drako60> synaptic does the same thing
<Choubaka> mindspin: uh. no.
<cazabam> bigfoot1: no problem - I learned a bit about how pilot-link works from the mailing list, anyway :)
<Choubaka> debian packages are .deb
<Fabian> pfp, done!!!
<Drako60> packages.gz is a list of available packages which apt-get uses to know what your talking about and where to get it when you do an apt-get install
<cazabam> Loki_VA cool, glad it's all worked out so nice for ya!
<Choubaka> mindspin: gz files are just any fles packaged with gzip :p
<bigfoot1> does anyone have 2 cents of wisdom to spare?
<housetier> LokeDK, sorry for answering so late, this shows where to find the python plugin (python.so): http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=xchat&version=hoary&arch=i386
<devil> hello everyone
<bigfoot1> or does anyone have any problems with blogs, specifically viewing/leaving comments?
<Drako60> Choubaka, yes but how do i get apt-get to use gz instead of bzip, some how my mime types can gotten confused and its trying to use bzip2 for gz files
<Choubaka> Drako60: haa? :>
<Nermal> bigfoot1, depends on the blog
<devil> anyone can answer me a simple question?
<Choubaka> devil: ask.
<Nermal> devil, ask ffs .. *stab*
<mindspin> choubaka, I've no trouble with that....
<devil> thank you
<Nermal> :)
<devil> it's about install
<Nermal> get to the point man!
<Drako60> Choubaka, when i do apt-get update it pipes the packages.gz file it downloads to bzip2 and gives an error
<bigfoot1> nermal, if i give you the url, can you check it out and tell me if there's something wrong with the blog or with our browsers? I've already contacted the webamster, and did what he said (enable Javascript, enable popups), but still no link for comments.
<Nermal> else I'll spend all my energy and patience getting the problem out of you rather than solving it
<Choubaka> Drako60: sounds weird.
<Choubaka> what's the error?
<Drako60> Choubaka, it is
<Nermal> bigfoot1, aye
<Fabian> pfp, I'm ready for the ultimate!
<devil> when i install ubuntu 5.04 where i can find the custom install?
<catfox> are there any tools to download packages for hoary on windows or another linux distro, to install them on a systerm with no internet connection?
<Nermal> bigfoot1, yeah I can comment.
<pfp> Fabian: alright :)
<Nermal> hit the comments link, new window appears
<Nermal> scroll to bottom and there is a form
<Drako60> Choubaka, it says somethign to the effect of (stdin) file is not a bzip2 file
<bigfoot1> where's the comment link?
<devil> catfox: i think wget and d4x is good
<cdc> hi people  i have been using Debian Sarge for the past one year and i am really impressed with it but today i got 10 sets of Ubuntu X86 CDS i am just thinking of installing it
<Fabian> pfp, cu in two minutes in windows!
<cazabam> devil: there isn't one :) not specifically, anyway. The basic install will give you a functional machine. After that, it's into synaptic and pick what you want.
<cdc> i just want to know whether Ubuntu would be better than Debian Sarge
<Choubaka> Drako60: right.
<bigfoot1> i can't find it, Nermal. I might be blind.
<Nermal> bigfoot1, though it does appear to be a drivel christian site
<Choubaka> Drako60: I don't know how to fix that though :/
<catfox> devil, wget could be good. but how will i tell it to get certain dependancies?
<reka> catfox: you can use a normal browser to download the .deb packages and then install them manually.  that's going to be messy. though if you have a program that has a lot of dependencies.
<tunes> hi,,I found a package to enable supermount (  automount/umount)  and wondering why its not the default now, ,,,,,and if its being considered to be part of ubuntu in the future ? ;-))
<Nermal> it says "comments (29)"
<Nermal> hit that
<bigfoot1> nermal, where exactly is the link? i did a search on the page for "comment." found nothing relevant.
<cdc> infact i have been a KDE user but for the past few days i ve switched to Gnome . is Ubuntu better than Debian Sarge?
<devil> i see but what about 5.10?
<mindspin> cdc its a question of taste and purpose...
<devil> sorry i don't know about certai mean?
<cazabam> devil: 5.10 (breezy) is not ready yet - see the topic  :)
<likkashot> whats the program for partitions  gparted?
<catfox> does the hoary cd have everything i need to be able to install python, zope, plone, postgres from sources? (compilers libs, etc
<cdc> mindspin, i like Debian and Ubuntu is based on Debian and i am a developer i use my system for Development so in that case what do you say?
<devil> but i think if you install software,try apt-get?
<reka> likkashot: yes, that's one.
<Loki_VA> is the clearlooks theme in the apt repos for ubuntu?
<devil> i think so
<cazabam> catfox: it has build-essential, so yes, although all those things are available prebuilt
<Loki_VA> or do i have to do it manually?
<mindspin> I have kubuntu on my notebook and sarge on my severs
<mindspin> servers
<nishart> hello!!!
<catfox> cazabam, cool ta. i need to install all of these into /usr/local for some things
<cdc> mindspin, so what do you say . I ve got Ubuntu 5.0.4 CDS so tell me what would it be like ? :-)
<mindspin> (k)ubuntu is pretty good for the desktop IMHO
<nishart> hay algun espaol para ayudarme???
<mindspin> get you a live cd  and have atry
<cdc> mindspin, i am running Gnome 2.8 but Ubuntu has got 2.10 and thats a major advantage
<Nermal> nishart, join #ubuntu-es
<Fabian> pfp, re
<cdc> mindspin, tried it it was good
<pfp> Fabian: aight
<mindspin> so change it if you like it
<cdc> mindspin,later if i want to install KDE in ubuntu can i do it ?
<devil> but i don't want to install the openoffice and gnome-media,my hardisk is small,can you tell me how to do?
<likkashot> if I have 2 OS's and 1 is winblows and the other is ubuntu , and I want to acces the same failes on both , Ive been told to do a fat32 partition is that right
<Fabian> hey, actually.... swap does not contain any data, does it???
<LokeDK> housetier, oh.. thx
<Fabian> pfp
<mindspin> yes, it should work, I#m not using gnome, onlxykubuntu
<pfp> Fabian: Fabian no, you can just wipe it away
<cdc> anyone using KDE on Ubuntu here?
<Fabian> pfp, then I don't have to format the other partition!
<pfp> it contains data but not information :)
<Phreakazoid> cdc, look in the topic?
<Phreakazoid> :P
<pfp> Fabian: umm, what other?
<mindspin> cdc try #kubuntu
<Fabian> pfp, now it looks like that: 1 ntfs, 2 ext, 3 swap, 4 ubuntu
<cdc> mindspin, how about the number of repositories for apt-get
<Fabian> pfp, and it will look like that afterwards: 1 ntfs, 2 ext, 3 lfs, 4 ubuntu, 5 swap
<pfp> Fabian: hmm i would but lfs on 3 and swap under ext if that's possible
<mindspin> I didn't move from ubuntu to kubuntu but it should work by apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<pfp> Fabian: right
<Fabian> pfp, this means, I just move the swap partittion and put lfs instead
<mindspin> I dunno, buts really a lot and I founf everything I needed by acivating universe
<Fabian> pfp, so I try to move the ubuntu one savely to the end of the disk. maybe I can just boot then again with Grub!
<likkashot> so much waiste 200gigs free
<Nermal> likkashot, pr0n
<pfp> Fabian: ah.. cool
<likkashot> hahaha
<Fabian> I'll give it a try
<Fabian> this's gonna take some time
<pfp> Fabian: you should be able to boot... if the partition number changes, you need to help grub at boot-time
<pfp> Fabian: i have to leave in 10 minutes... :/
<likkashot> hwy when I installed I didnt make a swap partition
<mindspin> cpc the main practical difference in my eyes between sarge and ubuntu is the sudo part
<likkashot> is that bad
<pfp> Fabian: in grub prompt, you need to go to the editor (press E or something), then change two lines:
<Fabian> pfp, no problem! maybe I don't need you anymore! The partition number's not gonna change, if I can move it!
<Fabian> pfp, cu!
<pfp> Fabian: :)
<Loki_VA> where can i find the clear looks them for ubuntu?
<Loki_VA> *theme
<reka> Loki_VA: it's installed by default
<likkashot> hey when I installed I didnt make a swap partition
<likkashot> is that bad
<Loki_VA> im on 4.10
<bigfoot1> hello, how come some websites take a long long long time to load for me, but to another person in this chatroom it's not slow?
<Loki_VA> its not there
<bigfoot1> i even tried coralcdn.org and it's still slow!
<reka> Loki_VA: http://clearlooks.sourceforge.net/screenshots/
<reka> Loki_VA: ever heard of a search engine?
<Nermal> mmm.. clearlooks
<bigfoot1> is the slowness of some websites the fault of my browser, my ISP, or what?
<Nermal> reka, use http://www.justfuckinggoogleit.com in future :)
<Loki_VA> whats that?
<Loki_VA> lol yeah i couldnt seem to find it..
<reka> Nermal: i was going to...
<Loki_VA> i was looking for a .deb
<reka> Loki_VA: try apt-cache search gnome themes
<Nermal> right.. hometime sooon D:
<bkinman> So... how do i add an item to the applications menu?
<reka> LokeDK: otherwise you'll need to install manually
<Loki_VA> reka, i did but it didnt show up hence why i asked
<Loki_VA> i did mention that
<bkinman> I have tried opening location applications:/// in nautilus, but no luck
<reka> righto
<reka> bkinman: what are you trying to do?
<bkinman> Add an item to my gnome applications menu.
<bigfoot1> how can i pinpoint the source of the slowness of particular websites loading?
<likkashot> their server
<likkashot> ping it
<reka> bkinman: can't be done that way: http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/
<bigfoot1> I want to know if it's my browser, or my ISP. I know it can't be the website itself, because another person in this chatroom said the website did non load up slowly.
<bigfoot1> likkashot, how do we ping servers?
<mindspin> ping
<likkashot> what the sites adress
<mindspin> the nameserver of your ISP
<cdc> is Ubuntu good for experienced people too?
<bkinman> reka, is that my only option?
<bigfoot1> how do i know my ISP's nameserver?
<bigfoot1> likkashot, do you mean the website address?
<optik> bigfoot1:  is it on their website?
<Loki_VA> ubuntu uses metacity yeah?
<mindspin> whats in your /etc/resolv.conf
<cdc> is Ubuntu good for experienced people too?
<bigfoot1> optik,  is what on the website?
<optik> the nameserver
<optik> are you usin a router?
<bkinman> also, how do i get an address bar in nautilus, anyone?
<reka> bkinman: yep,  gnome doesn't have a builtin editor afaik, and i don't think you can just add launchers that way.
<mindspin> cdc it is
<bigfoot1> um, i don't think so. it's not a technical/computer-ish website, so i doubt it has that technical info.
<reka> bkinman: it's in preferences
<reka> behaviour tab
<bigfoot1> mindspin, you talking to me? (about resolv.conf)?
<mindspin> yep
<bigfoot1> optik, no router.
<cdc> hey mindspin one question i trid Ubuntu Live CD but it was slow :-(
<mindspin> how much ram?
<bkinman> reka, why isnt smeg in a repository?
<mindspin> which cd-rom speed?
<cdc> 256 MB SD RAM 1.7 GHZ and 52X Combo Drive
<mindspin> 512 MB would make it run quicker...
<cdc> mindspin, but if i install it will it be fast enough like Sarge?
<reka> bkinman: it didn't get in in time i guess. (only security updates from now on iirc)
<cdc> coz Sarge is too good
<mindspin> I think so
<bkinman> reka,  this really makes me sad. I cant believe that is the only option
<mindspin> but If you are lucky with sarge, stay with sarge
<cspan> it's pretty much the same
<cspan> just with X.org
<bigfoot1> mindspin, fetchmail and postfix are in my resolv.conf. hmmmm. i wonder what they're for?
<mindspin> mom
<bigfoot1> were they there when i attempted to use gmail as fileserver?
<reka> bkinman: i don't know what else to tell you.  hopefully breezy/the next gnome release will have a builtin editor.
<bigfoot1> Yikes, I've pinged a website, and it's still going!!!
<bigfoot1> now for 4 minutes.
<bkinman> why does applications:// in nautilus work with most distros, but not this one?
<osity> does anyone know ho to use the raid configuration during ubuntu install?
<mindspin> bigfoot dunno why, I only got the mameserver IP here
<bigfoot1> you mean you got the nameserver ip in your resolv.conf?
<mindspin> sure
<steron> bigbootay, me, too
<chocoIate> hi
<mindspin> nameserver 194.25.2.29
<mindspin> that#s german telecom
<cdc> cspan, Sarge does not have Gnome 2.10 and Ubuntu has :-) and Ubuntu has got the latest kernel and morever after reading all the real good reviews i think i ve to try it out
<osity> i find it hard to beleive that noone has used the raid option during the partitioning of ubuntu
<bigfoot1> mindspin, how do i know my nameserver?
<mindspin> cdc, you got some space on your harddisk?
<graabein> can anyone help me with the alexandria gnome-app and ruby libs?
<Falke> hi. when i have an ppp0 aktive, do i have configure my firefox for getting in the www ?
<Falke> or does it that automatically
<cdc> mindspin, no extra space either i ve to remove Sarge and then try Ubuntu
<mindspin> bigfoot how are you connected?
<cspan> cdc, i said *pretty much the same*, not the exact same thing ;)
<cdc> mindspin, does Ubuntu have alsa support in it ?
<cspan> i think so
<cspan> it does have alsa support
<steron> Falke, only if you want to use an http-proxy
<mindspin> installing ubuntu additionally would be my suggestion
<cdc> mindspin, but i am just worried about one thing the speed Sarge runs is good will Ubuntu run at the same speed ?
<steron> Falke, usually not
<bigfoot1> mindspin, pppoe.
<cspan> cdc, i'd say it will
<cdc> mindspin, but i dont have that much space
<mindspin> cdc will you kill me if its slower?
<osity> so noone knows software raid in here???
<cdc> cspan, ok and later if  i want KDE to be installed can i install it using apt-get?
<chocoIate> i like sarge better, but i'm a noob i guess my vote dont count :P
<Whistler> <osity> i read about it
<b3ar1n0> osity?
<Whistler> <osity> but i havent tried
<chocoIate> i have tried both by the way
<cspan> cdc, yeas
<cspan> if you instal hoary
<cspan> all you have to do
<cdc> cspan, thats what i am gonna install
<cspan> is install the kubuntu-desktop
<cspan> package
<cspan> just, cdc, remember to enable the universe and multiverse repositories
<osity> b3ar1n0: what?
<chocoIate> why are the  packages for ubuntu not compatible with debian if ubuntu is debian based :o
<cdc> cspan, while installing ?
<Falke> i have adsl and an alcatel modem. i have it so far, that i can make a ppp0 connection, but when its active, nothing happens. i cant go in the internet, cant get my mail. this is from  IFCONFIG:   http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/105
<Codeman7> Hello
<cspan> cdc, no, afterwards
<osity> there is an option to configure raid during the partitioning in ubuntu.....no one has seen it?
<Codeman7> I just installed 5.04 on my laptop, and every minute or so the pointer/insertion point freezes up for a solid second, and then returns so I can use it... it's like the whole system stops for a second.
<chocoIate> Falke, when i had that problem i had to add my nameservers address in this file --->> /etc/resolv.conf and it worked
<Falke> i made that
<julo> hi
<Falke> there are 2 resolv.conf
<mindspin> bigfoot try downloading something with wget from commandline and you will see the download rate
<mindspin> thats just the poormans solutuion
<julo> i just upgraded breezy, and now i can't use shift or meta anymore
<steron> Falke, show me the output of "cat /etc/resolv.conf"
<julo> is anyone also experiencing it
<Falke> 1 inf /etc/resolv.con and 1 in /etc/ppp/resolv.conf
<julo> (question mark)
<julo> :)
<steron> Falke, just in /etc/
<mindspin> julo read the topic?
<Falke> hmm.
<bigfoot1> mindspin, thank you for your assistance.
<Drako60> why why why is apt using bzip
<julo> mindspin: well, i didn't read it before coming here :)
<Falke> in the /etc/ should be my nameserver and i have added 2
<steron> Falke, what?
<mindspin> its also mentioned on the homepage
<Falke> but when ubuntu startup, it always deletes the 2 and adds 192.168.2.1 instead
<julo> mindspin: too bad i never visit it
<mindspin> bleeding edge is what it says, bleeding
<Falke> thats the ip from my router
<julo> mindspin: anyway, i'm not complaining, just asking
<steron> Falke, in /etc/resolv.conf should be only the line "nameserver x.x.x.x"
<Falke> yes
<Falke> i have that
<Falke> 2 times
<mindspin> And I cannot help you sorry
<theine> Falke, 2?
<Falke> both nameservers
<theine> Drako60, why is that a problem?
<jbwiv> gentlemen: a package that libsdl1.2-dev depends on, xlibmesa-glu-dev, has inexplicably disappears from the Ubuntu Hoary apt repositories.  This prevents me from being able to install libsdl1.2-dev, which depends on this.  Fortunately, I had already installed this package weeks ago on my work Ubuntu machine.  Is there a way to recreate the deb file from this machine. Also, anyone know where the package actually got to?
<julo> mindspin: i know what bleeding edge, but i'm just wondering whether it's worth reporting the bug, or if it's a known issue, that's all
<mindspin> but reading before installing could spare you a lot of hurt
<Drako60> theine, because its downloading .gz for its package list
<Falke> 195.3.96.67 and 195.3.96.68
<theine> Drako60, so?
<steron> Falke, You've got an router and you're trying to "dial" out over pppoe?
<Falke> a nameserver is a DNS server , or not ?
<Falke> no
<mindspin> julo I dunno, but avisit at ubuntuforum could help maybe
<steron> Falke, normally this couldn't work
<julo> mindspin: ok, i'll try there
<JDigital> I think it is
<steron> nameserver == dns-server, jep
<Drako60> theine, when i do apt-get update the packages.gz file it downloads is piped through stdin to bzip2 and bzip2 plainly states its not a bz2 file and errors out
<JDigital> DNS = Domain Name Server
<Falke> so what do i have to do ?
<Falke> delete 1 nameserver ?
<theine> Drako60, hmm, how come I never had that problem?
<steron> Falke, you have to use your eth0-interface and turn the dhcp-server in your route on
<mindspin> falke no, that has no effect at all
<Drako60> theine, i didn't have this problem untill today
<Falke> ok, wait, i will show you what i have done
<Falke> 2 min please
* steron afk for 2 min
<theine> Drako60, are you using breezy by the way?
<Drako60> theine, no
<cary> anyone: i'm wanting to patch my kernel so that certain things will work with my powerbook. i have found what i think is the raw data of the patch but i dont know waht to do with it. any suggestions?
<Codeman7> I just installed 5.04 on my laptop, and every minute or so the pointer/insertion point freezes up for a solid second, and then returns so I can use it... it's like the whole system stops for a second.
<Drako60> theine, i'm using hoary
<theine> Drako60, which repository causes you trouble?
<theine> Drako60, all?
<Drako60> theine, all
<mindspin> cary on my thinkpad disabling acpi helped in that case
<mindspin> but this could be a thinkpad issue
<Drako60> theine, but its only on the packages.gz the rest are fine, now if i could figure out how to get it to download the packages.bz2 it wouldn't be a problem
<steron> Falke, back
<cazabam> mindspin: thinkpads (certainly anything before and including T22) have bizarre ACPI related issues. Some seem to work OK, some seem not.. it's weird
<theine> Drako60, there are also bzip2 compressed Package lists (http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 for instance)
<mindspin> Drako sudo apt-get install bz2 ?
<cary> mindspin, what? i am trying mostly to get the audio to work correctly. i can Barely hear it. i just dont know what to do with this "patch"
<theine> Drako60, ah, you already knew that...
<steron> Falke, tell me what you have done
<mindspin> cazbam Yep thats true, mine is a600x
<Falke> yes, im on it
<Falke> i am writing ;)
<Falke> 1 min please
<theine> Drako60, have you looked in the forums whether there are any other people havng the same problem?
<Drako60> mindspin, i've had bz2 from the start or else it wouldn't be giving me errors
<jbwiv> to answer my own question, in case anyone's curious, you can use dpkg-repack...
<cazabam> mindspin: I had a plain 600, and it was well weird, but my newer T21 seems fine with ACPI
<Drako60> theine, not yet
<theine> Drako60, I would do that
<steron> ok
<Falke> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/106
<Falke> my modem ip is 10.0.0.138
<osity> does anyone in here use ubuntu?
<Whistler> i use
<mindspin> Drako60 sorry your problem sounds weird
<Falke> so whe i type "pptp 10.0.0.138"  as root, it connects
<mindspin> and I can give you no help sorry
<brett> Can anyone help with automatically connecting wireless to an AP at boot.  I can do it manually with `sudo iwlist wlan0 scan' I'm at my wit's end with this.
<osity> whistler.....what have you read about raid?
<Drako60> yeah it is weird mindspin
<Whistler> osity that raid is not nessecary hardawe and it can be software
<theine> Drako60, which mirror are you using?
<Drako60> ftp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<theine> Drako60, archive.ubuntu.com or some other mirror?
<Whistler> osity using it u can get more performance
<theine> Drako60, ok
<mindspin> cary you better find a powerbook user ;-)
<theine> so what's the deb line in your sources.list?
<Falke> steron, are you here ?
<chombee> Can anyone give me a command that will list my network interfaces? etho etc. Will ifconfig contain all of them?
<steron> Falke, sorry, first you should be sure which devices you're using. If you've got only a modem, then you've to go through ppp0. If you've got a router, then it's his job to connect to your browser.
<mindspin> ifconfig
<theine> chombee, ifconfig -a
<Falke> sry, no router
<Falke> forget the router
<prego> how do I have to change the marillat line since debian has released new version?
<Falke> i have to dial in
<steron> Falke, I think this channel is the wrong place for this problem
<Falke> and my provider uses pptp
<chombee> mindspin without the -a it lists only active ones, theine thanks
<theine> Drako60, try to remove 'ftp.' from 'ftp.archive.ubuntu.com' and try again
<Falke> ?
<mindspin> you're right
<Falke> why that please ?
<steron> Falke, you should better check out some websites for that
<chombee> theine, mindpsin - eth0 is inactive, what do I use to bring it up? ifupdown? It's dhcp so I don't want to configure it
<Falke> i have
<theine> chombee, ifup
<Falke> i made it after a german tutorial from ubuntuusers.de
<theine> chombee, ifup eth0
<Falke> and it didnt work
<steron> Falke, i don't think that it's a problem with ubuntu...
<theine> chombee, check /etc/net/interfaces whether dhcp is anabled for eth0
<Falke> it is
<Falke> it works well with windows
<mindspin> Falke which provider ?
<Falke> aon
<steron> Falke, but i've to go... good luck!
<theine> chombee, sorry, that's /etc/network/interfaces
<Falke> ok, sija
<Falke> thank you
<chombee> theine - ifup eth0 complains that the interface is unknown
<theine> chombee, but it is listed by `ifconfig -a'
<theine> chombee, ?
<chombee> theine - yes
<mindspin> tried sudo/etc/init.d/networking restart?
<theine> chombee, then check /etc/network/interfaces
<mindspin> chombee route?
<chombee> theine: eth0 Link encap:Ethernet...
<chombee> mindspin ?
<newbie> Hello
<theine> chombee, perhaps paste it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl so we can take a look at it
<newbie> can anyone please help me
<chiefofthejojo1> what do you need newbie?
<chombee> theine - in interfaces I see mapping hotplug script grep map eth0
<newbie> ok
<mindspin> do you have a default gateway entry?
<Codeman7> I just installed 5.04 on my laptop, and every minute or so the pointer/insertion point freezes up for a solid second, and then returns so I can use it... it's like the whole system stops for a second.
<Drako60> i just love this dns problem
<newbie> i am trying to move a file to a folder but it is sayign i don't have permission
<newbie> how can i fix that?
<Falke> is this the right syntax for pap-secrets : <username> * <password> *  ?
<chiefofthejojo1> you need to chmod either the file or the folder
<chombee> mindspin - I tried rebooting the machine
<bigfoot1> anybody using "block Ads" in their Firefox's usercontent.css file?
<theine> chombee, is there a line saying "iface eth0 inet dhcp"?
<mindspin> Falke seems to
<chiefofthejojo1> or, you could su root so you have all permissions
<chombee> mindspin - I don't know if I have a default gateway, but it should DHCP
<newbie> how do u do that?
<chiefofthejojo1> which one?
<chombee> theine - in interfaces? no
<prego> newbie, is that folder yours?
<newbie> chmod the folder
<newbie> no i think it's the root
<Drako60> theine, i have no idea why that worked but thank you
<mindspin> chombe try route
<prego> newbie, bad news then
<newbie> what?
<chiefofthejojo1> do "ls -l" on the folder and that shows you what permissions you have on it
<theine> chombee, me neither, but you're welcome :)
<mindspin> you'll see if there is a default gw
<theine> chombee, you need to add that line
<prego> newbie, which folder is it?
<chiefofthejojo1> well, not on the folder, on the folder's parent
<Drako60> now to figure out the dns issue i have
<newbie> it's the apache www folder
<chombee> theine - I would paste the stuff, but it's on another laptop that has no network connection working... maybe I'll copy it out by hand if easier stuff doesn't work
<newbie> i am trying to move files to it
<mindspin> newbie is it your machine?
<chiefofthejojo1> is it your computer newbie?
<newbie> yes
<mindspin> ;-)
<theine> chombee, don't worry, you only need 3 lines...
<chiefofthejojo1> do you have the root password?
<theine> chombee, auto lo
<theine> chombee, iface lo inet loopback
<theine> chombee, iface eth0 inet dhcp
<newbie> well, i am the only one usuing the computer, but how do i know?
<newbie> is it my password?
<bigfoot1> what's the command for running fx in safe mode?
<theine> chombee, and, if you want to bring up eth0 automatically at boot:
<theine> chombee, auto eth0
<chombee> theine - good, thanks, I now have all three of those lines
<chiefofthejojo1> you need to know your root password
<prego> newbie, OK, I see then, try with "sudo nautilus --no-desktop", browse to that folder and drag the files into that nautilus window. But be careful with what you do with that/those nautilus root windows....
<theine> chombee, try again
<mindspin> newbie sudo cp blah.php /path/to apache/docs
<Drako60> i have three entries in resolv.conf primary and secondary nameserver and search domain.actdsltmp but when trying to connect to multiply sites or irc servers, it often reads the IP address as 1.0.0.0 any idea?
<chombee> theine - added auto eth0 as well
<chombee> theine - rebooting
<newbie> what is blah.php?
<mindspin> the name of your php file
<theine> chombee, a reboot wasn't necessary
<theine> chombee, but won't do any harm either :)
<chombee> theine - I know, but I don't know the command
<theine> chombee, which command?
<mindspin> chombee sudo/etc/init.d/networking restart would have done it
<chombee> theine - to restart the network interfaces
<mindspin> chombee sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart would have done it
<cary> is there any known issue with powerbook sound being basically inaudible?
<chombee> mindspin - yeah, that one
<tsw> hmm If ubuntu is for desktop usage and maybe for test servers (usually used by only one person) should apache (and some other services) be installed so that the first user has rights to it autoagically? (just a thought)
<theine> chombee, or just ifup eth0
<chombee> theine - thanks
<chombee> theine - excellent, it looks like it did it! Finally this HD can see some repositories, I hope
<theine> chombee, nice
<prego> tsw, first user has sudo privileges, nevertheless
<mindspin> I#m wondering with which nick newbie will come again
<prego> mindspin, he he
<Drako60> this is annoying
* prego thinks that beginnings are always hard
<theine> chombee, I wonder why the eth0 entry in /etc/network/interfaces wasn't there in the first place...
<tsw> prego: thats true, Imm just curious, should we try to teach everyone how to do these things or just make it work "out of the apt" :)
<chombee> theine - from a server install, what command will get the default system and update everything? sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop ?
<theine> chombee, that's right
<theine> chombee, or just ubuntu-desktop
<prego> tsw, teach, teach, teach and then .... learn!
<mindspin> tsw It should not be too easy
<chombee> theine - this HD was previously in another laptop with no network card, we just transplanted it, and apparently hotplug didn't autoconfigure all the new hardware
<theine> chombee, ...which depends on ubuntu-base I guess
<theine> chombee, ah, I see
<tsw> prego: yes, but not everyone needs to be sysadmin
<Drako60> i have three entries in resolv.conf primary and secondary nameserver and search domain.actdsltmp but when trying to connect to multiply sites or irc servers, it often reads the IP address as 1.0.0.0 but oddly if i do ping url i can connect just fine any idea?
<lancer285> how do I switch run levels in ubuntu? I tried sudo init 3 and nothing happens
<prego> tsw, I *like* having to put "sudo" prefix to dangerous commads, you know.
<chombee> theine - do you think much will go wrong if I apt-get the default system, then transplant the HD back in the other laptop?
<mindspin> Drako60 try another nameserver
<prego> lancer285, are you sure??
<tsw> then again I dont have a clue how these things work in windows (where most of newbies came from)
<prego> lancer285, what says "runlevel" command?
<theine> chombee, no,I don't think so
<Drako60> mindspin, i have i still get the same thing
<mindspin> tsw ;-)
<chombee> theine - well, wish me luck
<lancer285> prego: I want to be able to install my nvidia drivers, can't do it while X is running
<theine> chombee, sure, i'll cross my fingers...
<prego> tsw, that's the main reason because dummies bork their windows installations, IMHO. It's long I don't use windows anyway.
<cspan> lancer285, can't you?
<tsw> prego: I like sudo too, helps with slow head and fast fingers :)
<likkashot> Im trying to install a theme and everytime it says wrong file format
<likkashot> and its a tar.gz
<chombee> theine - I suppose I'll return in a couple of hours, I need to configure a non-standard wireless card before doing the re-transplant
<prego> lancer285, I see, but check that X11 is not at runlevel 3, btw.
<theine> chombee, okidoki
<prego> lancer285, cannot try it myself since I'm working... despite of chatting :-P
<prego> lancer285, btw, are you using apt repositories for nvidia or just using the nvidia installer directly?
<lancer285> is the red text to me, someone that's whispering?
<theine> chombee, you probably know that, but don't forget to run apt-get update before you install ubuntu-desktop...
<prego> tsw, I also suffer from that disease.
<lancer285> I was going to use the nvidia installer.
<kdibble> could someone tell me the procedure to get the tun interface to route?
<chombee> theine - yes I did
<prego> lancer285, I've not yet used nvidia+ubuntu but I would try first with repositories nvidia drivers, I guess that you don't have to change your runlevel at all.
<prego> lancer285, just restart Xserver once the upgrade has completed (and perhaps check before the /etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<lancer285> prego: okay, thanks.
<lancer285> also, Firefox won't start up.
<prego> lancer285, also check the wiki site, perhaps there is specific informaiton
<prego> lancer285, since when??
<lancer285> prego since I installed it. I just installed Ubuntu yesterday. Had LOTS of probs
<prego> lancer285, it has never worked?
<Drako60> sometimes ubuntu does some really weird things
<lancer285> prego: no, I cannot open Firefox. It just says 'starting firefox' then it quits
<Drako60> why can't i install irssi-snapshot without synaptic removing ubuntu-desktop?
<prego> lancer285, I would fix the problems prior to any nvidia driver installation.
<lancer285> I tried running it from a terminal, and I didn't get any error mesage
<prego> lancer285, reinstall it.
<lancer285> firefox?
<prego> lancer285, the firefox I mean, of course.
<lancer285> okay
<prego> lancer285, also try with epiphany,...
<Mwnci> i have used apt to install rt2500 from debian.org    how do I run this program or get ubuntu to register the card
<lancer285> k
<prego> lancer285, btw you have installed flash plugin?
<Drako60> where can i get irssi 0.8.10?
<lancer285> no
<prego> lancer285, and are you using composite extension? (well, have you got it enabled at xorg.conf?)
<theine> chombee, because irssi-snapshot conflicts with irssi-text which is a dependency of ubuntu-desktop
<theine> Drako60, because irssi-snapshot conflicts with irssi-text which is a dependency of ubuntu-desktop
<lancer285> No, this install is fresh outta the box. I haven't edited the conf file at all
<prego> lancer285, -it is not enabled by default, so I guess that everything is OK)
<lancer285> k
<lancer285> prego, are you whispering to me?
<zzzap> CAN ANYONE HELP ME
<zzzap> IS THERE A WAY TO INSTALL WINDOWS FONTS ON UBUNTU?
<zzzap> <b>
<GNULinuxer> zzzap, yes
<lancer285> plz don't shout (:
<zzzap> ok, sorry about the caps
<zzzap> i wasen't shoting
<chombee> theine - I guess that last comment was for someone else
<prego> lancer285, no... what do you mean?
<zzzap> *shouting
<Mwnci> nobody know?
<repete> zzzap: you can just copy the .ttf files to ~/.fonts
<Drako60> theine, well thats lovely but i need 0.8.10 which apparently can only be gotten through cvs or snapshot, and the cvs when compiled with fakeroot debian/rules binary gives the version 0.7 something which then conflicts with apt
<theine> chombee, it was
<zzzap> what do u mean? repete
<chombee> theine - I suppose I should remove those lines that I added to interfaces before re-transplanting the HD, because in the other laptop they will no longer be relevant?
<GNULinuxer> zzzap, sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<prego> zzzap, there is specific instructions at the ubuntuguide.org, but GNULinuxer has extracted them to you ;-)
<repete> zzzap: I believe if you google for microsoft fonts there is a sourceforge project that has a download for the fonts
<zzzap> repete, thank you soo much!
<theine> chombee, they'll probably be appropriate for the other system as well
<repete> zzzap: you untar that file and copy the files into ~/.fonts
<repete> zzzap: np
<zzzap> oh, ok
<demantik> Quick question  - GTK...whats the name to be searching for to use with apt-get
<zzzap> is ~/.fonts a folder?
<theine> chombee, they'll probably be appropriate for the other system as well
<GNULinuxer> prego, i am thinking about learning the guide by heart ... for those newbies who don't read the guide
<GNULinuxer> zzzap, sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<zzzap> i did that
<zzzap> now what do i do?
<demar> hi there
<GNULinuxer> zzzap, sudo fc-cache -f -v
<chombee> theine - actually, the other system has no (working) ethernet card, though it does have a proprietary external wireless card
<prego> GNULinuxer, so you are right now doing "sudo apt-get install-into-user-memory ubuntuguide"?
<chombee> theine - do I configure wireless interfaces in the same interfaces file?
<demar> finally i got my ubuntu today
<demar> and know its installed
<GNULinuxer> prego, lol
<zzzap> Thank you GNULinuxer
<theine> chombee, yes
<GNULinuxer> zzzap, my pleasure
<zzzap> is that all i have to do?
<ka7ana> hey there, any docs available about using NDIS wrapper with Ubuntu Linux?
<demantik> anybody
<GNULinuxer> zzzap, no, you have to format your / too
<zzzap> how?
<sith__> espanol!!!!!!!!!!! plz
<sith__> where?
<demar> i'm starting to like ubuntu
<chombee> theine - nice
<theine> chombee, my wireless interface is called eth1, but it could be that it would be eth0 if I didn't have a ethernet device
<GNULinuxer> zzzap, mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda1
<chombee> theine - oh
<brett> ka7ana: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683 helped me out a lot
<Evgheni> hello
<theine> chombee, what wireless card is in there by the way?"
<Whistler> how do i take a screenshot?
<prego> GNULinuxer, you should not make that sort of jokes....
<concept10> ka7ana, check the wiki there is a writeup for ndiswrapper
<GNULinuxer> prego, lol
<prego> zzzap do not do that!!!
<theine> chombee, in any case, i would leave the line in for now as it won't cause any harm, even if the wireless interface is not called eth0
<ka7ana> okidoki, thanks
<prego> oops he is not here.....
<GNULinuxer> prego, he is gone
<GNULinuxer> prego, i thought he'll understand
<prego> lets hope he is not gone because he has input that line :-P
<GNULinuxer> prego, that's why i said FORMAT and not just mkfs
<root_____>  /query ^siro
<chombee> theine - we have a Linkyss Wireless-G WPC54G. I think we will need to d/l and compile ndiswrapper and a Windows driver and build a kernel module...
<Whistler> how do i take a screenshot?
<prego> GNULinuxer, lol, but scared at the same time...
<theine> chombee, probably...
<tarvid> how do I change screen resolution?
<brett> chombee: from what I've read in the forums, the default ndiswrapper should work for that card.
<brett> I'm on a WMP54GS
<prego> GNULinuxer, did you read the "hacker" auto-hacked at chat story?
<GNULinuxer> prego, no
<GNULinuxer> prego, what is the story?
<tarvid> System, Screen Resolution only offers 640x480
<demantik> Can anybody tell me what Solaris is like?....and what the primary desktop is, what makes it different from linux etc....and open/free bsd = what difference.
<prego> GNULinuxer, was about a guy that entered a chat sayig "I will hack you, giveme your IP"
<GNULinuxer> prego, ya
<prego> GNULinuxer, and they have him "172.26.0.1".....
<theine> chombee, you don't need to compile ndiswrapper though
<GNULinuxer> prego, somebody gave him 127.0.0.1
<prego> GNULinuxer, sorry, you are right.
<theine> chombee, it's available in the ubuntu repos afaik
<GNULinuxer> prego, ya
<prego> GNULinuxer, and I am too sleepy
<chombee> brett - what do you mean? that doesn't seem to match with the nidswrapper instructions on the site, explain?
<GNULinuxer> prego, goodnight
<prego> he he
<GNULinuxer> prego, but where are you?
<chombee> theine - good, thanks
<mindspin> demantik I would suggest you to google and read about that..
<chombee> theine - now that on day three we can finally talk to some repos.
<prego> GNULinuxer, in spain, it is  almost 19:00 here, awaiting for weekend
<theine> chombee, sorry, actually you do need to compile it...
<lancer285> how do I change the owner for a whole selection of directories?
<demantik> haha...yeah, i should know better than to speak of it in a linux room :| i did search..didnt find much....ill look later..
<brett> chombee: the instructions are written for specific .inf file, but you can substitute the proper .inf for your driver
<GNULinuxer> prego, i see
<GNULinuxer> prego, i have met quite a few good guys here in this chan
* veronica waves
<chombee> brett - so what is the procedure?
<veronica> hi everyone.....im trying raid for the first time....
<mindspin> demantik its not because its alinux room, it#s because its to much to talk and "slightly" ot
<veronica> anyone ever heard of it
<GNULinuxer> veronica, yes
<GNULinuxer> veronica, what type of raid?
<veronica> software raid 1 have you heard of it...
<demantik> fair enough..
<brett> chombee: Instructions here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683 but substitute in the proper .inf file name for your driver.
<veronica> im new at all this
<GNULinuxer> veronica, ya
<thenuke> veronica: there are many kinds of "raid levels"
<ST4TIK> software raid *shudders*
<GNULinuxer> thenuke, she's talking about RAID/1
<brett> chombee: if that doesn't work, you'll need to compile ndiswrapper from source.  But compiling from source will prevent you from installing updates to the linux-image package
<chombee> brett - hmm... thanks
<theine> brett, ah, so the ubuntu kernel includes the ndiswrapper module out of the box?
<GNULinuxer> theine, yes
<brett> theine: yes, an older version
<GNULinuxer> theine, the restricted modules package
<brett> 1.0rc2.  latest is 1.2
<theine> brentd, GNULinuxer, nice
<veronica> has anyone ever set this complicated stuff up
<chrissturm> veronica: look at evms
<veronica> what's that?
<GNULinuxer> veronica, https://wiki.ubuntu.com//InstallingToRAID1
<veronica> thank you GNULinuxer
<GNULinuxer> veronica, my pleasure
<demantik> LOL @ GNULinuxer
<GNULinuxer> demantik, why?
<demantik> nevermind
<GNULinuxer> demantik, wtf was that?
<demantik> hahaha
<veronica> veronika= osity  haha
<GNULinuxer> demantik, you laugh at me and say never mind? as if i laughed at you
<demantik> dont worry about it. ;)
* GNULinuxer bans demantik@*.*.*.*
<demantik> LOL
<Fabian> pfp, ya here?
<lxuser> hi evey body
<apogee> mmm
<Whistler> hi lxuser
<Whistler> =] 
<apogee> GNULinuxer gets angry quickly LOL
<GNULinuxer> apogee, i was joking dude
* GNULinuxer never gets angry
<apogee> haha...its all good...
<Fabian> pfp, done and booted correctly! :D
<Fabian> how can I see, if my swap partition is being used?
<theine> Fabian, swapon -s
<apogee> anyway people im out, 1504 here :|.....cyaz
<GNULinuxer> Fabian, free
<kimu> hi~ this is my first time to use linux
<GNULinuxer> Fabian, the command is Free
<Dalkus> what command takes a screenshot?
<prego> Dalkus, press the "print screen" button at keyboard
<Dalkus> yeah... I know... but is there a cli command to do it?
<Fabian> GNULinuxer, mmhhh, what can I do, if swap is not used? how can I tell ubuntu where the swap partition is?
<prego> Dalkus, there are also commands for that but then the shell is caught with the command being fired :-P
<GNULinuxer> Fabian, swapon -a
<theine> Fabian, is your swap partition listed in /etc/fstab?
<prego> Dalkus, the so old xwld or something like that (I can't recall correctly)
<Dalkus> thanks :)
<lxuser> im looking for how to add some libraries missin in my Ubuntu
<GNULinuxer> lxuser, like?
<lxuser> i need to run JBuilder
<ren0> I am using a laptop with only one dvd-burner. Can I make a copy of an audio cd using k3b? Or do I need to buy an external cd drive?
<lxuser>  ./jbuilder: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Codeman7> I just installed 5.04 on my laptop, and every minute or so the pointer/insertion point freezes up for a solid second, and then returns so I can use it... it's like the whole system stops for a second.
<concept10> ren0, Yes
<GNULinuxer> lxuser, sudo apt-get install libstdc++
<concept10> ren0, that is you can copy with one burner
<c_rodge> how can i download the codecs so i can view avi files in gnome
<prego> Codeman7, perhaps you shoud disable acpi for your laptop.
<ren0> So is it just a matter of inserting the cd click on copy...then insert the cd-r when k3b asks for it?
<theine> lxuser, you need to install  libs/libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 from universe
<concept10> ren0, yes. it copies the cd to the harddrive then back to the blank
<prego> ren0, I never copy audio CDs, I transfer the songs to the hardrive with cdparanoia and then I burn a new CD afterwards.
<GNULinuxer> lxuser, libstdc++6 - The GNU Standard C++ Library v3
<GNULinuxer> libstdc++6-4.0-dbg - The GNU Standard C++ Library v3 (debugging files)
<GNULinuxer> libstdc++6-4.0-dev - The GNU Standard C++ Library v3 (development files)
<GNULinuxer> libstdc++6-4.0-doc - The GNU Standard C++ Library v3 (documentation files)
<GNULinuxer> libstdc++6-4.0-pic - The GNU Standard C++ Library v3 (shared library subset kit)
<prego> ren0, I'm very paranoic in audio matters, btw.
<Drako60> c_rodge, try mplayer
<theine> lxuser, if you're missing some shared libraries, you can always go on http://packages.ubuntu.com and search te contents of all available packages for a specific file
<ren0> OK. Thanks concept10 , and prego...I'll give both a try. You are not paranoid...Its just everyone is against you.
<theine> lxuser, sudo apt-get install libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<GNULinuxer> theine, lxuser is not listening
<Choubaka> Hmm. I got my Ubuntu CDs today.
<Choubaka> :D
<lxuser> with sudo apt-get intall libstdc++ i get errors of not found package
<Drako60> hmm i can't seem to find libc6 anywhere
<theine> GNULinuxer, too bad...
<theine> lxuser, sudo apt-get install libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<GNULinuxer> lxuser, scroll up and see
<lxuser> sory i was tryn what u were sayin
<theine> lxuser, believe me, you want to do that...
<GNULinuxer> lxuser, don't be so fast
<theine> lxuser, then you need to enable the universe repository
<Fabian> can I reload fstab somehow, without a complete reboot?
<theine> Fabian, what do you mean "reload"?
<GNULinuxer> theine, to make it active
<prego> ren0, "cdparanoia -Q" shows the songs
<lxuser> wait, wait.... the first step was edit source.list
<Fabian> well, I changed the definition of my swap partition in fstab. And I want it to use that swap partition now
<prego> ren0, "cdparanoia -B1-12" extracts songs from 1 to 12
<lxuser> and uncomment all lines that began with deb...
<lxuser> then i made apt-get update
<Fabian> theine, well, I changed the definition of my swap partition in fstab. And I want it to use that swap partition now
<theine> lxuser, uncomment _all_ lines that begin with deb???
<theine> lxuser, go back to how it was and replace all occurencies of "main restircted" with "main restricted universe multiverse"
<lxuser> sorry about my english... i'm form Nicaragua im doin' my best effort
<Quest-Master> Can someone link me to a download for the Bluecurve Metacity theme?
<veronica> i installed ubuntu using the raid option...it's up and running butwill it reboot ?
<veronica> im scared to restart it
<theine> Fabian, have you formatted your swap partition as swap?
<theine> Fabian, and set the partition type to swap?
<thenuke> to not have an swap-partition might not be an issue if one has enough ram
<theine> lxuser, don't worry, could you perhaps paste your /etc/apt/sources.list at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl ?
<lxuser> does anybody speak spanish..?
<tsume> lxuser: #ubuntu no hable Espanol :P
<envel> kubuntu  - is it good?
<thenuke> yo hablo Espanol, or not.
<forsaker8k6> beeter ubuntu
<thenuke> lxuser: try #ubuntu.es for Spanish users
<tsume> envel: well, KDE is lightyears ahead of GNOME
<forsaker8k6> or my e-ubuntu as i like to name mine
<chombee> Okay now I have the GNOME desktop, but the resolution is stuck at 640x480, 60Hz, GNOME gives no other options, how do I fix this?
<envel> kubuntu is better than ubuntu?
<iceonnet> how to install xvid?
<tsume> envel: the only difference is KDE and gnome
<thenuke> envel: is gnome better than kde? it's your choice :)
<envel> tsume: and that's all?
<tsume> envel: yep
<envel> tsume: hmmm... thanks
<tsume> thenuke: actually KDE being better than GNOME is a fact
<forsaker8k6> tsume... it's a metter of choice
<forsaker8k6> i preder gnome
<forsaker8k6> prefer
<concept10> forsaker8k6, I agree with you
<forsaker8k6> personally
<envel> I always thought that KDE is so slow. But in Kubuntu... It's so fast. And GNOME too
<tsume> thenuke: GNOME doesn't have policy settings, its not customisation like KDE, The GNOME API isn't as complex if you read code.
<tsume> forsaker8k6: not really
<concept10> tsume, what policy settings?
<forsaker8k6> and now i'm falling in gnome with Enlightenment e17
<forsaker8k6> on wich i am now
<tsume> concept10: you can have policies like in Windows. KDE is great on networks when you need to restrict settings
<envel> tsume: what do you recomend for desktop to user who had just working in Windows?
<tsume> envel: KDE. Gnome is straight forward, but not as complex
<theine> envel, I'd go for Ubuntu as it is more polished IMHO
<envel> hmmm....
<concept10> tsume, Im not understanding what policies you are talking about
<tsume> envel: I've both instllation disks of ubuntu
<tsume> concept10: KDE has restriction policies
<tsume> concept10: GNOME does now.
<tsume> *not*
<concept10> tsume, restrictions on what?
<theine> tsume, that's nice, but what are those "restricted policies" actually?
* forsaker8k6 wonders why every two days there has to be a simil-flame about gnome vs kde
* tsume gets out the bookmarks
<envel> How to make in GNOME menu button like in KDE (or Windows)?
<tsume> forsaker8k6: thats because gnome people are slightly deprived
<Choubaka> envel: Be more specific please.
<tsume> envel: gnome should have a menu on the bottom
<Choubaka> tsume: No, it's because people generalise (based on some bad feature they don't like)
<tsume> *menubar
<concept10> forsaker8k6, because people like to advocate thier desktop wm.  Theres nothing wrong with Gnome or KDE
<tsume> Choubaka: you mean gnome people are clueless :)
<forsaker8k6> boyz get enlightened :D choos E as your desktop shell
<envel> Choubaka: I want to have one Start Menu button, not "Applications", "System", "Places"
<theine> tsume, actually, it's at the top...
<Choubaka> tsume: they are not. :P
<Choubaka> It's actually better to have the menu on top, you know.
<tsume> theine: well, I drag 2 bars around my screen. Ones on top, other on bottom
<forsaker8k6> i agree with you concept10
<Choubaka> you need to move the mouse less.
<tsume> Choubaka: there is a menu on tpo, but I've special applet needs
<theine> tsume, me too, but by default, the applications menu is at the top
<concept10> envel, thats how gnome 2.10 is.  You can customize that if you want
<hellfire> does someone use dvd burner
<theine> envel, what's your beef with the menu layout in Gnome?
<Rockett17> IMHO I never liked the feel of KDE. It always felt too cluttered
<theine> hellfire, I do
<hellfire> because i have problems with mine
<forsaker8k6> me too Rockett17
<hellfire> it`s pioneer 107
<concept10> Rockett17, Yes. too much.
<hellfire> and i can`t write with speed higher than 2x
<tsume> http://jriddell.org/programs/kiosk-article.html
<concept10> KDE 3.4 does look nice, but I like gnome.  I like the look of GTK better than QT
<tsume> KDE is more advanced, like it or not
<theine> hellfire, it could be that you need to enable DMA for your DVD drive
<Choubaka> tsume: Anyway, I don't use gnome, but I don't use KDE either. And honestly I'd rather use gnome than KDE as things are now. Because of this, I resent your "GNOME people are clueless" -generalisation.
<Choubaka> tsume: What do you have to prove that?
<tsume> concept10: well, Qt is overpriced :)
<theine> hellfire, hdparm /dev/dvd
<Choubaka> Gnome is more advanced when it comes to internationalisation.
<forsaker8k6> Choubaka, what dm r you using?
<tsume> Choubaka: read links I posted
<tsume> http://jriddell.org/programs/kiosk-article.html
<Choubaka> forsaker8k6: xfce4.
<theine> hellfire, check whether using_dma is on
<forsaker8k6> never used.. gotta try one day or later
<tsume> http://www.kde.org/areas/sysadmin/
* Rockett17 is using XFCE4 when I ever come out of a terminal on my server
<Choubaka> Ok, actually it's GTK2 over QT which I prefer.
<concept10> tsume, you can do that in gnome.  I see you just dont have knowledge about it
<theine> hellfire, no, but other people did have such problems
<Choubaka> UI wise, I hate both KDE and Gnome.
<tsume> concept10: not as easy however
<Funraiser> http://www.forbes.com/business/businesstech/2005/06/16/linux-bsd-unix-cz_dl_0616theo.html
<theine> hellfire, what does "hdparm /dev/dvd" give you?
<chrissturm> i think qt is more advanced than gtk, but gnome looks much cleaner
<concept10> tsume: stop the fud please
<hellfire> it shows OFF
<hellfire> how to enable it
<chombee> Anyone here familiar with Hoary resolution problems? I'm sure this was up on the forums or somewhere but can't find it - GNOME will only let me choose 640x480
<tsume> concept10: I don't see any links from you
<tsume> concept10: you stop the fud
<theine> hellfire, sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/dvd
<concept10> tsume: I dont need to show links !  that was funny
<tsume> concept10: now You're speaking out ass
<concept10> tsume, I guess I have to shut you down.  I didnt want to do this.
<theine> Guys, go to OSNews.com if you're looking for a flamewar...
<hellfire> 10x theine i`m gonna try whether it worked
<theine> hellfire, 10x ?
<Choubaka> tsume: To each his own.
<tsume> theine: hes probably done that already, so he comes to IRC ;)
<hellfire> theine thanks
<Choubaka> tsume: You can't say "KDE is more advanced than Gnome" because I can say "Gnome is more advanced than KDE". The Question is "more advanced in what?"
<concept10> tsume, Are you talking about me?
<hellfire> should i expect some probles after enabling this feature?
<theine> hellfire, not very likely
<hellfire> it worked thanks
<theine> hellfire, as far as i know you have to edit /etc/hdparm.conf in order to make this change persistent across reboots
<hellfire> will this work on nec and other dvd recoders
<tsume> Choubaka: KDE is more advanced than GNOME in features, and advanced configurations
<theine> hellfire, probably
<Choubaka> tsume: which features?
<hellfire> thanks fo help
<ivoks> omg... gnome vs kde flames
<Choubaka> tsume: It might be more configurable, but that's not always a good thing.
<ivoks> guys, stop flaming
<theine> hellfire, have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com//DMA
<Choubaka> ivoks: Neh.
<tsume> Choubaka: Knowing takes looking around for yourself
<likkashot> anobody giving help here
<concept10> Okay, let me settle this.  tsume - you posted and said that gnome has no restriction policies and you also said gnome people are slightly deprived.  Who is contributing to a flame war, I ask?
<chrissturm> are there any thoughts on using objective c as language for gtk development?
<Funraiser> I think even the project founder of gnome says KDE is more advanced, there is nothing wrong with that...
<Choubaka> I can't take the "KDE has better features" thing
* d0rt gets into the spirit, but on a different topic  -- vi sux and emacs rulez
<Funraiser> I prefer gnome though
<philuk86> is there a way to configure my system to use the hostname provided by the DNS server?
<Choubaka> KDE (actually QT) lacks ONE feature I require. Therefore it's useless to me :/
<HappyFool> d0rt: which version of emacs?
<d0rt> 21
<HappyFool> likkashot: ask a question if you have one
<theine> My only real problem with Gnome is the close-to-featureless default window manager (metacity)...
<Choubaka> Don't use it then
<Funraiser> d
<likkashot> I have 2 nic cards but one is not detected how do I install it
<Funraiser> exactly
<Choubaka> use fluxbox or xfwm or kwin :|
<Ycros> Choubaka: what is that one feature?
<Choubaka> Ycros: input modules.
<d0rt> or openbox
<tsume> concept10: I still have yet to see any links or proof from you for retaliating against my statements and proof
<chrissturm> the "close to featurelessness" of gnome is what makes it so elegant
<Ycros> Choubaka: for what language?
<tsume> concept10: objc is nice btw, I've used it.
<Funraiser> exactly
<Choubaka> Ycros: any.
<Choubaka> Ycros: "input modules" means being able to switch the input method on the fly.
<tsume> its a better choice than mono
<Ycros> yeah
<concept10> tsume, this is all you need to see: http://www.gnome.org/learn/admin-guide/latest/
<Choubaka> which QT can't do natively yet.
<theine> Choubaka, of course I can use openbox etc., but still...
<Ycros> I use kinput2 for japanese which works across everything
<Choubaka> I hate kinput2 :|
<Ycros> qt, gtk, xlib
<Ycros> heh
<concept10> tsume, if you cant determine that gnome has policies from that, thats your problem.
<Ycros> it just works everywhere
<Choubaka> I can't use Finnish when I use kinput2
<Choubaka> because I need a japanese locale with kinput2
<HappyFool> likkashot: not too sure. try checking System -> Adminstratration -> Device Manage to see if the card is at least detected, or try 'sudo lshw' in a terminal
<Choubaka> -> no Finnish special characters :(
<Ycros> I've fudged my locales
<tsume> concept10: //www.gnome.org/learn/admin-guide/latest/ <-- this is nothing compared to what KDE can do
<Funraiser> philuk86, do u have a server?
<Ycros> can't you use utf8?
<Choubaka> And wrappers scripts are _not_ a solution. )
<concept10> tsume, great. next conversation
<chrissturm> tsume: what do you want to tell us?
<philuk86> Funraiser: yes
<Choubaka> Ycros: I do in fact.
<likkashot> it says disabled
<Choubaka> I guess I could set up UIM with XIM.
<HappyFool> likkashot: where?
<mencial> Good evening to all. I have a big problem: I cannot get the Ubuntu installer to install from a ISO file in a partition. I have installed it from CD-ROM, but this machine has no CD-ROM and I do not have the resources for a network install.
<Choubaka> but I haven't managed to do that yet.
<likkashot> in the terminal
<Funraiser> philuk86, so yes there is a way but i have to way to do this in French
<likkashot> *-network:1 DISABLED
<likkashot>        description: controller
<likkashot>        physical id: 4
<likkashot>        logical name: sit0
<Ycros> xim tends to work everywhere
<Ycros> :P
<Funraiser> the*
<philuk86> Funraiser: vous parle en francais?
<Funraiser> oui
<Choubaka> Ycros: well, yes, but it's bound to one input method.
<tsume> chrissturm: I want to tell you nothing, I was telling envel why KDE was better. THe conversation spun off
<philuk86> Funraiser: daccord, continuer..
<Ycros> Choubaka: what if that one input method is a proxy for others? isn't that what uim or something does?
<Funraiser> it's a howto i found in the french ubuntu forum
<HappyFool> likkashot: hrm. do you know what sit0 is? I have it too, but I only have one interface, as far as i know
<Funraiser> when the link?
<Choubaka> Ycros: Then it might work.
<concept10> mencial, Im not sure if you can install from a mounted .iso
<Funraiser> want?
<Choubaka> Ycros: However, I never got UIM to work :/
<tsume> the french :) hehe
<likkashot> its probabli the name for gigabit nic cards
<tsume> the guys who never won a war
<Ycros> Choubaka: neither
<Funraiser> sorry for the spelling tonight
<likkashot> thats what I make of it
<ivoks> tsume: KDE can't work on cell phones, gnome can
<Choubaka> I speak ~one word of french :P
<Funraiser> tsume, have u heard of Napoleon?
<ivoks> tsume: :)
<philuk86> Funraiser: yeah go on.
<theine> tsume, I think Napoleon won a couple of battles...
<Choubaka> Cell phones? :D
<tsume> Funraiser: I mean a real war
<ivoks> Choubaka: nokia.com/770
<Choubaka> :D
<theine> tsume, like world wars?
<Funraiser> tsume, oh! Napolean wars were not real...my bad!
<HappyFool> likkashot: well, i don't have a gigabit NIC but i see sit0 in 'lshw' too
<mencial> Concept10: The installation manual says something about a "iso-scan" part on the installer that find a .ISO file and installs from there.
<likkashot> oops
<likkashot> :)
<Choubaka> I'm Finnish. I should've known that.
<tsume> "The french have a row of trees in the main street, so the enemy can march in the shade" :)
<btk> Hi huys..
<Funraiser> tsume, please change topic, u don't know what u're talking about
<btk> I'm just about to set up initnc..
<theine> tsume, how old are you?
<concept10> mencial, thats interesting
<btk> How do you think about that?
<tsume> Funraiser: I guess you don't know much about the world wars ;)
<chrissturm> theine, i was about to ask that question too
<concept10> theine, under 17
<theine> at most
<HappyFool> mencial: i glanced through the install manual and i have a feeling it was hastily adapted from the debian manual -- i'm not sure all of it is valid
<mencial> Concept10: http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/ch06s02.html: "iso-scan
<mencial>     Looks for ISO file systems, which may be on a CD-ROM or on the hard drive."
<lxuser> hi again
<Funraiser> tsume, exactly, only that I live where the fiercest battles in Europe have been fought
<concept10> tsume, youre probably not old enough to join the military
<tsume> concept10: I wouldn't be in Alaksa if I were under 17
<lxuser> my conexion was down
<mencial> HappyFool: I figured. So what would be the way to install without a CD-ROM drive?
<likkashot> For more information, see interfaces(5)
<lxuser> i paste my source.list as yuo said
<concept10> mencial, post that link again. it was dead
<likkashot> wheres that
<lxuser> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/107
<HappyFool> mencial: i don't think it's possible, sorry :-( -- I'm not too sure though
<concept10> tsume, alaska has no one under 17 in the state?
<HappyFool> likkashot: 'man interfaces'
<mencial> Concept10: http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/ch06s02.html
<tsume> concept10: a few, not too many. Everyoe moves out
<tsume> concept10: damn weaklings
<theine> lxuser, will take a look
<mencial> Concept10: It seems that it is a Debian manual that does not work for Ubuntu...
<Choubaka> hmm.
<HappyFool> likkashot: i googled for 'linux sit0' and i think it's for 'tunnelled interfaces'
<lxuser> thanks
<Choubaka> I wish there was a proper Gnustep desktop environment
<HappyFool> likkashot: do you not see other 'Ethernet controllers' in the hardware list?
<ivoks> Choubaka: wmaker ;)
<Choubaka> ivoks: it's a window manager :P
<Choubaka> not a DE
<ivoks> Choubaka: +gnustep
<mencial> HappyFool: Would using a Debian-installer kernel work with an Ubuntu ISO? Riskyyyy... But I am desperate.
<HappyFool> mencial: i don't know
<Choubaka> DE = window manager + goodies all set up
<chrissturm> anyone using breezy and having keyboard problems? :)
<ivoks> mencial: yes
<HappyFool> mencial: what do you have to lose?
<ivoks> mencial: if you compile proper kernel, it will work with instalatio
<theine> lxuser, i'll edit it and re-submit
<mencial> HappyFool: Besides 10GB of data, including my (finished) thesis? Nothing...
<concept10> mencial, you should note that the link you posted only explains installer components - it doesnt say that you may install from a .iso
<lxuser> ok
<HappyFool> mencial: then maybe you should backup first ;)
<HappyFool> mencial: i would backup even if using a conventional install method
<concept10> mencial, you dont have a CD Rom available?
<mencial> concept10: It tells about a component that looks for ISO in the HD in case there is no CD.
<tobias_> hallo!
<tobias_> ich habe ein Problem mit Kubuntu 5. kann mir jemand helfen?
<ivoks> english
<mencial> concept10: No. It is a mini-itx system, it won't have a CD, and the rest of my computers are laptops. I have 1GB USB keychains available; could I boot from there?
<theine> lxuser, still there?
<concept10> mencial, it says  "Looks for ISO file systems, which may be on a CD-ROM or on the hard drive."
<lxuser> aja...
<Funraiser> tobias_, wir sprechen nur english hier
<tobias_> ahh, okay.
<mencial> I have installed from ISO in HD in Mandrake (rapidly dons asbestos suit).
<concept10> mencial, you can install from USB if your bios supports that
<dacrepair> ok, i downloaded the following, K3B, airsnort,wine, now i have them but their not on my apps menu, where are they?
<theine> lxuser, take a look at what i submitted over http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl, that's all you need
<mencial> concept10: It does. Should I just put the .ISO file in the USB HD, or do I have to format something?
<tolstoy> folks, how do you "startx" on today's breezy?
<chrissturm> tolstoy: what doesnt work for you?
<dacrepair> what folder would they be in
<theine> tolstoy, why? does startx not exist anymore?
<tolstoy> theine, exactly.
<lxuser> this will be my new source.list
<concept10> mencial, im not sure.  I havent done a usb install - lookup installation instuctions for that
<tolstoy> and /etc/init.d/gdm just "returns".  does nothing.
<lxuser> ???
<theine> tolstoy, what about X?
<dacrepair> where is the installed apps folder
<firasR> hi all
<theine> tolstoy, or Xorg
<dacrepair> hello
<tolstoy> theine, just type X as a comment?  hm.
<theine> tolstoy, yep
<i3dmaster> tolstoy: what about gdm?
<theine> lxuser, sorry, yes
<tolstoy> Xorg gives me a fatal server error.  Can't move the log file, or something.
<HappyFool> dacrepair: you can use synaptic to query what files belong to each package (wine / k3b / etc.)
<dacrepair> i took a shower this morning
<ivoks> tolstoy: sudo apt-get install x-widonw-system-core
<tolstoy> i3dmaster, will try it raw
<chrissturm> tolstoy: do you have x-window-system-core installed?
<dacrepair> k thnks
<ivoks> x-window-system-core :)
<kcburyshaker> im a brand new ubuntu user  installed it last night
<lxuser> ok thank you, where are you from...?
<mencial> concept10: The thing is, I can get the install kernel to boot, but it complains that it does not find a CD-ROM and does not let me go forward (even in priority=low)
<kcburyshaker> new to linux too
<tolstoy> chrissturm, why, no i don't!  How did that get uninstalled! ;)
<kcburyshaker> im trying to get java to work   but im clueless on how    any help?
<mencial> concept10: Is there another install-kernel? Or a better place to ask?
<tolstoy> chrissturm, not that it works.
<tsume> don't use java? :)
<ivoks> java is Bad[TM] 
<chrissturm> tolstoy: be careful with dist-upgrade
<theine> lxuser, that'll do it
<theine> lxuser, try it out
<theine> lxuser, despite my ip address I'm from Germany
<AySink> kcbury: how far have you got?
<kcburyshaker> well  some websites i go to use it
<tsume> well, Sun's java implementation anyway
<dacrepair> HAPPYFOOL: how and where is synaptic
<HappyFool> kcburyshaker: you need to install it; this should help you: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java (unfortunately there's more than one option)
<tolstoy> chrissturm, I'm okay that's it's hosed up for a bit.  was just wondering if there's a "new paradigm" and startx went away.  maybe some new command, for instance.
<HappyFool> dacrepair: System -> Administration -> Synaptic
<dacrepair> ok
<kcburyshaker> ok happy   ill try that
<concept10> mencial, hold on im looking for you
<chrissturm> tolstoy: i think startx is in x-window-system, and thats not supported
<ivoks> terminus is the best font ever
<Funraiser> what can u do when a mousse (usb logitech) only works 30 secs and then disconnects? (for the german dude)
<Moe|Joe|L> hey
<chrissturm> tolstoy: because normally gdm starts X
<mencial> kcburyshaker: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/ and Java installs flawlessly. Applets run in firefox. Do you need something more special?
<ivoks> tolstoy: there will allways be startx
<kcburyshaker> that may work
<tolstoy> chrissturm, right.  I only disable gdm on start for breezy so I can still use the machine if, say, nvidia is removed out from under me.
<mencial> concept10: Thanks. I'm trying USB now...
<chrissturm> tolstoy: i'm wrong, startx is there
<likkashot> anybody has a nforce4 ultra motherboards in here
<tolstoy> seems that gdm was also removed, but not the init script.
<chrissturm> tolstoy: try to install ubuntu-desktop
<dacrepair> ahhhhh.......
<dacrepair>  thank you all
<tolstoy> hah hah!  Session Menu  chooseSessionList Widget.  Wow! ;)  Kind of cool to see this stuff, actually.
<sysrq> if you ask for support, you shouldn't be using breezy
<tolstoy> chrissturm, will do.  hadn't realized so much stuff was removed.
<Moe|Joe|L> i got this error
<Moe|Joe|L> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<Moe|Joe|L> wen tryin this command
<chrissturm> tolstoy: yesterday was a time when dist-upgrade would remove a lot of x stuff
<lxuser> but if click at your name it says that you country is Dinamarca...?
<Moe|Joe|L> "modprobe ndiswrapper"
<chrissturm> tolstoy: just only use "upgrade"
<tolstoy> sysrq, I'm just curious, not asking for support, like official-wise.
<lxuser> and your name Tobias...?
<HappyFool> Moe|Joe|L: try 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<Moe|Joe|L> kk
<Moe|Joe|L> noper
<Whistler> how can i see my hhds?
<theine> lxuser, indeed
<chrissturm> anyone know how to get automount working with the breeezy kernel?
<Moe|Joe|L> same error
<theine> lxuser, out of curiosity... why are you asking?
<lxuser> because it's my second time in a IRC channel
<AySink> awww
<AySink> ;)
<theine> lxuser, I see
<tolstoy> chrissturm, thanks for the tips.  didn't realize stuff had gotten removed, which was what I needed to know. ;)
<Moe|Joe|L> can anyone tink why im gettin this error wen try modprobe ndiswrapper?
<lxuser> and i dont know how to work in this enviroment jajaja
<dacrepair> ok so i searched it, found it, went to the folder and it wasnt there, WTF!!
<chrissturm> tolstoy: i'm glad to help
<concept10> mencial, The release notes state that you may install from USB but I couldnt find the docs to do it.  I guess you would have to place the proper .iso on your USB drive and boot from there
<dacrepair> o, nvm
<concept10> Moe|Joe|L, what is the error again?
<Moe|Joe|L> moejoe@Jon-Ubuntu:~$ sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Moe|Joe|L> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<Moe|Joe|L> and ive tired it without sudo aswell
<linuxfan> Does anyone know how to get php if you already have Apache web server??
<linuxfan> **and MySQL
<HappyFool> linuxfan: look for php (and mysql) in synaptic -- it has a 'search' feature
<mencial> concept10: "Place the iso" means: A) cp ubuntu.iso /media/usb B) dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sda ?
<linuxfan> what is synaptic, HappyFool?
<mencial> concept10: Sorry if I ask too much. I am trying the first and will try the second if it does not work.
<AySink> linuxfan : Also if you are after PHP5 a great place to look is wiki.ubuntu.com/PHP5FromSource
<jde> !synaptic
<ubotu> it has been said that synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<linuxfan> ok
<linuxfan> thank u\
<HappyFool> linuxfan: ubuntu's application mangagement tool
<mencial> concept10: Thanks for the help
<HappyFool> linuxfan: System -> Administration -> Synaptic
<concept10> mencial, im not sure.  try to copy the .iso to the usb drive with nautilus
<AlexMBas> hello
<HappyFool> mencial: the install manual has this for usb: 'gzip -dc boot.img.gz >/dev/sda'
<lxuser> theine: can i just dowload the packages and install them manually...?
<mencial> concept10: That's what I am doing first
<HappyFool> mencial: however, i couldn't find such a file on the install cd, hence my suspicion that this (and similar) was a debian instruction
<chombee> Hey - anyone know what the interface sit0 might be in ifconfig -a
<chombee> ?
<mencial> HappyFool: Where is that install manual?
<lxuser> it looks as my pc cant connect to the ubuntu servers...!
<AlexMBas> does anyone have a problem were OpenOffice 1.1.x tries to close from time to time 'by it's own will' ?
<HappyFool> mencial: on the (hoary) install cd -- i see you referenced warty earlier
<firasR> chombee:  it's the IPv6 interface for ur NIC
<HappyFool> mencial: ch04s03.html
<firasR> chombee:  IPv6 comes enabled by default
<chombee> ok
<chombee> brett - how do I find the correct .inf file for my wireless card?
* tsume yawns
<tsume> pff to adventur
<tsume> +e
<tsume> *off
<mencial> HappyFool: boot.img.gz would be a gzipped floppy image. There is one in a bootable CD; I should be able to extract it. But I think that dd'ing the whole .iso would have the same effect (making the usb hd bootable)
<lhb> is it just me or is some of the ubuntu wiki documentation taken away?
<HappyFool> mencial: i am not familiar with this
<HappyFool> mencial: googling for 'boot.img.gz site:archive.ubuntu.com' reveals no hits
<lhb> there was a good tutorial on locales and i cant seem to find in the documentation section anymore
<veronica> how do i get to a terminal in ubuntu??
<Rockett17> ctrl+alt+f1 - 6
<veronica> are you serious?
<HappyFool> lhb: hmm, you're right. the UserDocumentation page used to be *much* bigger
<lhb> right click, open terminal
<veronica> why the  -6
<Rockett17> 1 through 6
<Rockett17> take your pick
<Rockett17> 7 is gui
<dacrepair> ok now i found airsnort but i dont have my wireless card installed, do i need any system config or will the new hardware me configured automaticly on startup
<AySink> veronica: Do you mean how to do you bring up a terminal window within X?
<Bramme> is there any way to let grub re-autodetect the OS's ?
<dacrepair> yes
<dacrepair> lemme think...
<dacrepair> or let me try somptin
<ivanox> any idea what I can do to make numlock enabled by default!?
<ivanox> (its not bios setting)
<Xappe> ivanox: apt-get install numlockx
<jde> ivanox: You may have to write a small program for it, or search Ubuntu's wiki.
<Micksa> why would the "suspend" and "hibernate" options not pop up in the log-out dialog?
<Micksa> after fixing /etc/default/acpi-support
<dacrepair> bramme:type grub into the root terminal
<ivanox> Xappe, thanks alot for that, but why isn't it on by default!?
<quidoff> how can I make nvidia-sattings -l load at startup?
<HappyFool> quidoff: maybe add it to /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<quidoff> nvidia-settings -l, of course ;-)
<Bramme> dacrepair, yes ?
<AlexMBas> Does anynone here have had problems with OpenOffice 1.1.x and ubuntu?
<AlexMBas> on Ubuntu I mean
<Bramme> AlexMBas, yes i had, but now i'm using the beta of 2.0
<Bramme> you can find it in the universal respo's
<Bramme> *repo's
<AySink> How are you finding that Bramme? Did much change?
<dacrepair> bramme:and then a bash command prompt should appear
<Bramme> dacrepair, yes
<chombee> Hey - I'm trying to use ndiswrapper, I installed the Windows driver with ndiswrapper -i, I'm now trying to load the kernel module with sudo modprobe ndiswrapper and it's saying operation not permitte
<chombee> d
<dacrepair> bramme: ithink the command is boot
<Bramme> AySink, it's very stable and the UI is thousand times better
<quidoff> ok, and where exactly in this file? before :exit 0?
<uman> hi all
<uman> hi all
<AySink> Excellent - may have to check that out later
<Bramme> dacrepair, Error 8: Kernel must be loaded before booting
<dacrepair> hmmm
<Bramme> :(
<chombee> theine - I think you mentioned something about this earlier - modprobe doesn't work with the ndiswrapper-utils package?
<veronica> Rockett17: thanks sunshine.....i was forgetting the ctrl button
<dacrepair> what kind of partition is it
<Bramme> dacrepair, what do you mean ?
<AlexMBas> Bramme: did it solve your problem? what was your problem?
<dacrepair> all of them
<Bramme> hda is ext, hda4 is FAT32
<Bramme> hda = hda1
<dacrepair> alexmbas i cant remember the grub bash syntax for autodetecting your partitions
<bartekp> hi
<HappyFool> quidoff: yeah, i guess so. no sure what that ':' is for there
<quidoff> ok thx, I will test it. Just rebooting
<dacrepair> hold on bramme, i'm calling a friend
<ka7ana> mkay, got the wireless card working with ndis wrapper, allthought this howto -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31926 is the one that worked for me
<chombee> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper: Operation not permitted
<dacrepair> my best guess is to check gentoo handbooks installation guide
<bojan> hallo
<crazyhorse> hi
<brett> chombee: did you `sudo modprobe ndiswrapper'?
<chombee> brett - yeah, and it gives that message, operation not permitted
<testt> can someone please paste /etc/fstab in private, I installed ubuntu (had fedora before) and my /home partition is not beeing mounted
<bojan> may i ask you a question?
<quidoff> hi it didn't work. I put nvidia-settings --load-config-only  at the end of this file, but i didn't load
<brett> chombee: apparently it's not uncommon.  But I really don't know why that happens
<crazyhorse> bojan, you already did ;)
<bojan> :)
<bojan> i have installed skype, but if i click it, it does not run
<AlexMBas> Thanks Bramme, I'll try Open Office 2
<HappyFool> testt: perhaps it would be better if you put your /etc/fstab and the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' up here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<HappyFool> testt: i'll put my fstab up there too, fwiw
<crazyhorse> bojan, try starting it via xterm and look at the error message
<bojan> ok, thx
<testt> HappyFool, I just found out what the problem is.. my /home partition is beeing recognized as a Win95 LFS
<testt> damn
<testt> Anyway I can fix this?
<chombee> brett - a google search reveals a few people who've had it, but no solution. Does anyone know about modprobe ndiswrapper 'giving operation not permitted'?
<HappyFool> testt: weird
<testt> HappyFool, acctualy this is it  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<bojan> ahm ... how can i start it via xterm?
<kimo> bojan, type skype!
<testt> HappyFool, anyway I can convert it to ext3 without loosing data
<testt> I have everything there :0
<HappyFool> testt: ah. those are extended partitions -- you should have a /dev/hda5 or something
<HappyFool> testt: which is the 'real' partition
<bionic> How do i search for installed packages in Ubuntu 5.04?
<klaym> how can I apply 'apt-get install' for many applications? I'd like to install all needed multimedia plugins with one command
<HappyFool> testt: have you taken a look at 'sudo fdisk -l' ?
<Kyynara> what is the easiest way to install OpenGL?
<bojan> @kimo, that does not work
<testt> HappyFool, yup
<testt> but
<kimo> bojan, open a new terminal
<testt> I have another hdd
<crazyhorse> bionic, dpkg -l *package*
<testt> and that one has hdb5
<bionic> crazyhorse, appreciate it, thanks.
<bojan> ok, and then?
<testt> I don't have hda5
<cameron> whoa, it just automatically puts me into the ubuntu help channel
<cameron> how did it know?
<kimo> bojan, type skype!
<Davey> cameron: X-Chat is setup that way :)
<theotheo> Can anyone tell me how to update the firefox browser in ubuntu 5.04?
<testt> HappyFool, agrhhh I'm blind I ll try smth now Thanks for YOUR HELP!
<testt> :)
<Davey> theotheo: apt-get install firefix
<Davey> theotheo: apt-get install firefox
<cameron> well its a wize decision on the part of the ubuntu devs
<Davey> actually, its most likely apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<cameron> because i have questions
<bojan> skype: error while loading shared libraries: libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<theotheo> o.k. thanks, i'll go for it
<kimo> bojan, apt-get install qt3 (or may be qt!)
<cameron> so there is a page on the wiki
<HappyFool> klaym: why not use synaptic instead ?
<cameron> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelBuildpackageHowto
<kimo> bojan, or download the static skype version
<klaym> happyfool: good question
<cameron> and it is telling me to build linux-source-2.6.8.1, is that version out of date
<cameron> ?
<bojan> static skype version?
<chrissturm> cameron: yep
<chrissturm> cameron: 2.6.10-5 is the recent
<bojan> jan@ToshibaSatellite:~$ sudo apt-get install qt3
<bojan> Reading package lists... Done
<bojan> Building dependency tree... Done
<bojan> E: Couldn't find package qt3
<cameron> so i should sudo apt-get build-dep linux-source-2.6.10-5?
<HappyFool> cameron: a lot of the pages are from warty (release 4.10)
<kimo> bojan, try apt-get install qt
<bojan> bojan@ToshibaSatellite:~$ sudo apt-get install qt
<bojan> Reading package lists... Done
<bojan> Building dependency tree... Done
<bojan> Package qt is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<bojan> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Hablandocontigo> I followed these instructions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodder?highlight=%28podcast%29 but I get this error: $ /usr/bin/iPodder Traceback (most recent call last):  File "iPodderGui.py", line 18, in ?     import wx ImportError: No module named wx         what could be the problem?
<bojan> is only available from another source
<bojan> E: Package qt has no installation candidate
<cameron> ive only been on linux for like 4 days now
<cameron> so
<cameron> its crazy to me
<chrissturm> camron: why do you want to build a kernel?
<zOap> I use 5.04 and want the debian sources as well as the ubuntu ones, to get more software. But when i paste the debian lines in sources.list it gives me error on update, signatures cannot be verified for following keys...
<HappyFool> bojan: try 'apt-cache search qt' -- you should see some libqt packages
<jde> If you don't know how to use apt than either read the manual or stick with synaptic.
<cameron> chrissturm: ive been told that if you compile the kernel, it will be compiled in your comps native code and run somewhat more efficiently
<chrissturm> cameron: dont do that
<bojan> HappyFool: yes i do
<bionic> Hello, i get this when trying to run make menuconfig in the kernel source tree, You must install ncurses-devel in order to run make menuconfig. But theres no such package ncurses-devel. I searched for ncurses packages installed, and there was quite a bunch. Plain Ubuntu 5.04 install.
<nalioth> zOap: that is becasuse the debian src repos you are using have no gpg sig on your machine
<HappyFool> bojan: i would try libqt3c102, or libqt3c102-mt
<fabbione> bionic: apt-get install build-essential libncurses5-dev
<chrissturm> cameron: its fine like its now. no need to compile a kernel
<bojan> HappyFool: what do you mean with try?
<chombee> How do I check the system log? (dmesg is telling me to check it for errors)
<chrissturm> fabbione: do you have an idea why automounting doesnt work with the breezy kernel?
<GuBA> Hello, i need a problem in my Ubuntu Hoary ... :'(
<cameron> chrissturm: well allright, i have other more important things to work on like wifi drivers i guess....
<mindspin> :-)
<fabbione> chrissturm: what version .12??
<HappyFool> bojan: i mean try to install one of those and see if skype then works ;)
<levander> GuBA: there are plenty of problems in hoary, just start looking around
<cameron> Thanks guys!
<bojan> HappyFool: ok, how can i install them?
<bionic> fabbione, thank you
<chrissturm> fabbione, the latest 12 package.
<fabbione> bionic: welcome
<HappyFool> bionic: try libncurses5-dev
<fabbione> chrissturm: no. i don't sorry.
<HappyFool> bojan: 'sudo apt-get install libqt3c102'
<bionic> trying :)
<fabbione> chrissturm: let's wait 12 final before making too much noise upstream
<fabbione> chrissturm: this is still 12rc6
<fabbione> and i saw quite a big bunch of net fixes
<GuBA> levander, see my error --> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/111
<zOap> noone knows why apt-get dont wanna let me add debian sources to sources list?
<chrissturm> fabbione, i know. i just would like to work with/on beagle, and for that i would need a newer inotify
<bojan> HappyFool: and then skype should work?
<HappyFool> zOap: nalioth told you
<HappyFool> bojan: i don't know, i don't use it
<fabbione> chrissturm: i uploaded 1.2 today with the latest inotify
<fabbione> chrissturm: it's probably going around on the mirrors
<zOap> HappyFool, didnt see that...
<fabbione> chrissturm: also.. check the changelog before asking
<HappyFool> bojan: and the wiki's been rearranged so i can't easily find stuff like this
<chombee> Installed ndis drivers: lsbcmnds invalid driver!
<chrissturm> fabbione, you mean a .10 kernel with new inotify?
<zOap> nalioth, ok, what sources should i use then? or how do i add this key?
<bionic> When i download the linux-source-2.6.10 from synaptic, is the .config file the same that ubuntu 5.04 used?
<bojan> HappyFool: it works!!! thank you very much. you're the best
<fabbione> chrissturm: there will be no .10 with new inotify
<HappyFool> bojan: no problem ;)
<fabbione> chrissturm: breezy = .12
<HappyFool> bionic: i think the .config is in /boot
<HappyFool> bionic: e.g., i have /boot/config-2.6.10-5-386
<quidoff> HappyFool: do you also have a good idea for my problem. writing nvidia-settings --load-config-only after the exit 0 didn't work
<bionic> HappyFool, yeah it was there thanks, i can use that when i compile the new kernel ?
<chrissturm> fabbione, i thought so. thats why i want to use the .12 kernel and thats why its so sad that automount doenst work with it. thanks for clearing that up.
<fabbione> chrissturm: no problem
<brett> chombee: have you tried running everything (carefully) thru a root-terminal?
<chombee> brett - why? I was using sudo?
<zOap> does anyone have a working sources.list for 5.04 with debian sources?
<HappyFool> quidoff: obviously i wasn't paying attention earlier -- it must come before the exit statement
<chrissturm> z0ap: such a thing doesnt exist
<brett> chombee: just a thought is all ;] 
<zaphod> someone suggest a good RSS feedreader
<HappyFool> bionic: i'm not sure -- i think there's a kernel build howto on the wiki
<HappyFool> !kernel
<ivanox> Mozilla SAge
<Hablandocontigo> I followed these instructions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodder?highlight=%28podcast%29 but I get this error: $ /usr/bin/iPodder Traceback (most recent call last):  File "iPodderGui.py", line 18, in ?     import wx ImportError: No module named wx         what could be the problem?
<ivanox> zaphod, Mozilla Sage
<zOap> chrissturm, why? I need to get debian sources, and any other deiratives works fine with debian sources. Why not ubuntu?
<brett> zaphod: Liferea isn't horrible
<ivanox> now u suggest me something fun to put on my desktop
<chrissturm> z0ap: all debian stuff is in universe/multiverse
<chrissturm> z0ap: so you dont need it
<zOap> ok
<zaphod> how is RSSowl? it is a java app
<zaphod> and how about straw?
<frit> como he k altero a resoluao de 640*480 para 1280*1024
<kimo> any non official kernels with swsusp2 ?
<Kyynara> How do I check if I have a working OpenGL?
<HappyFool> frit: sorry, this is an english channel
<Hablandocontigo> Kyynara: glxinfo | grep direct
<Hablandocontigo> Kyynara: if it says yes, you're okay
<chombee> brett - tried, same result
<brett> chombee: it causes problems later on with updating linux-image (kernel) packages, but you may need to compile ndiswrapper from source
<kimo> any way to add swsusp2 ??
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b jun!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<chombee> brett - I'm going to try another card, D-Link DWL-650+, it is detected at wlan0 but seems unsupported, ifup does not activate it
<Kyynara> Hablandocontigo: I have a strong feeling that this is not what I want http://pastebin.com/301045 :)
<othernoob> how come amarok doesn't play .wav files?
<brett> chombee: good luck to you!
<Hablandocontigo> Kyynara: I don't think it is either, I've had that before
<Howitzer> please help me at #flood :(
<Hablandocontigo> Kyynara: you know what's funnier, I just did glxinfo and have the same thing
<Hablandocontigo> Kyynara: I'ma try to fix it right now and tell you what worked for me
<Kyynara> Hablandocontigo: that would be great, thansk
<Kyynara> *thanks
<HappyFool> Howitzer: i'm there.. what's the problem?
<Funraiser> Is Linux For Losers? http://www.forbes.com/business/businesstech/2005/06/16/linux-bsd-unix-cz_dl_0616theo.html
<dsevilla> argh
<JDigital> it's not for losers because I use lunix and I am awesome
<dsevilla> keyboard is not working again in breezy :(
<chrissturm> dsevilla, yep
<chrissturm> :(
<Chameleon22> dsevilla, yet you are typing
<dsevilla> xkbcomp is somewhat failing to load
<Chameleon22> :p
<dsevilla> Chameleon22, hehe, yeah, it is not working *properly* :)
<majorb> i hva e a syslog question, is this an ok place to ask it ?
<concept10> Funraiser, why have you been posting that link all day?
<Funraiser> that proves that linux is gaining some momemtum
<dsevilla> my keymap falls back to us, but I have an spanish (es) keywboard
<JDigital> yeah, Linux isn't perfect
<jobli> l
<dsevilla> chrissturm, you know what the problem is?
<Hablandocontigo> Kyynara: okay, do you have an nvidia graphics card?
<chrissturm> dsevilla, dunno how to fix it
<Funraiser> concept10, all day? what are u talking about? it's the second time, nobody answered on the first time so i reposted!
<chombee> Does anyone know of an easy way to install the acx100 driver for wireless cards?
<Kyynara> Hablandocontigo: yes
<dsevilla> chrissturm, or when it will be fixed?
<chrissturm> dsevilla, i think it will soon be fixed
<cazabam> chombee: I just put the card in and it worked ?
<dsevilla> chrissturm, thanks :)
<blacktooth> JDigital:  World too
<dsevilla> chrissturm, that makes me less nervous :)
<JDigital> s'true
<Hablandocontigo> Kyynara: lucky you, this may work: http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver it worked for me
<JDigital> at least Ubuntu is improving gradually
<chombee> cazabam - that didn't happen for me, D-Link DWL-650+
<cazabam> chombee: hehe, same card too! what did happen?
<mz2> could somebody copy & paste me /etc/polypaudio/defaults.pa
<mz2> i did a bit of erasing magic :)
<HappyFool> heh
<dsevilla> I don't know what's happening with xkbcomp. Is also failing in amd64 too
<JDigital> Amiga was pretty good as a desktop OS, but was tied to the hardware, and when that hardware went outdated and sank, the OS went down with the ship
<JDigital> meanwhile all the other OSs were being developed and improved
<chombee> cazabam - the card is detected as wlan0 but is not activated, ifup tries to dhcp it but the lights on the card aren't on and it doesn't succeed
<blacktooth> mz2:  awesome
<dsevilla> chrissturm, ok, it's nice to see that is not a problem of myself only. Every non-us keyboard using breezy is failing
<dsevilla> it will be fixed surely fast :)
<cazabam> chombee: in that case the driver is loaded and it's just not finding your router or access point
<chrissturm> dsevilla: i have a german keyboard, but my national characters dont work
<chrissturm> but the layout is still german
<blacktooth> chrissturm:  key map?
<dsevilla> chrissturm, yeah the same for me in spanish
<chombee> cazabam - I don't think so, the dhcp wireless router is there, the lights on the wireless card are not coming on, there's a link light and a pwr light
<chrissturm> blacktooth, ?
<blacktooth> chrissturm:  key map problem...
<dsevilla> blacktooth, it's not a problem of keymap, but of xkbcomp failing
<cazabam> chombee: at a terminal, do: iwlist wlan0 scanning
<blacktooth> chrissturm:  oh
<blacktooth> chrissturm:  sorry -_-|||
<cazabam> chombee: and iwconfig wlan0
<Kyynara> Hablandocontigo: it didn't work for me
<chrissturm> it seems to be a libxklavier error
<cazabam> chombee: just to see what it can see
<chombee> cazabam - okay, the scan completed, and it gives some info
<chombee> cazabam - it has detected the name of our router
<chombee> cazabam - cou;d it have gone through the wired connection to get that?
<dsevilla> chrissturm, yeah, maybe
<cazabam> chombee: no, the iw* tools only do wireless - so it can see the router
<cazabam> chombee: check to make sure that the router doesn't require WEP or a specific MAC - open that thing up for the world :)
<nate> Hey can anybody tell me where to locate the "system log" ??
<Mwnci> i have a script i wrote that configures and connects the wireless card if i type ./wirelessup.sh into the console.  I tried adding a link to it in the kde menu but it doesnt seem to work. i have wirelessup.sh in the command   /home/jaffa/ in the work path  and run in terminal selected. all that happens is it opens a blank terminal and does nothing. any ideas?
<SFalcon> Dual booting XP/Ubuntu on a RAID0 S-ATA Array.  Possible?
<crazyhorse> nate, /var/log/syslog
<nate> crazyhorse: Do you know how long the log is kept and what all it logs?
<crazyhorse> nate, once per day the log gets rotated, the older logs are named syslog.0, syslog.1 etc and are gzipped
<nate> ok so would glitches from my nvidia drivers show up there?
<Prawntasm> My eth0 won't configure itself with DHCP. I've followed the instructions in the FAQ, but when I choose "DHCP" for my eth0 and click ok, it just shows the configuring window ticking away until I close it
<crazyhorse> afair are they kept one week by default
<redboar> does ne1 know when hdparm will support SATA?
<nate> crazyhorse: so nvidia driver problems would be in there too?
<likkashot> im fixing those to
<chombee> cazabam - woot! now what do we do? this other laptop I'm typing on is working fine through wireless
<Prawntasm> I'm running off a knoppix cd right now, but I can't get any networking on my ubuntu installation :(
<likkashot> this 64 system installs fast
<chombee> cazabam - it doesn't, just DHCP
<crazyhorse> nate, nvidia uh..perhaps i can help you with that issue
<Kyynara> just to be sure... if I'm to download drivers from nvidias homepage, it should be linuxIA64 or LinuxIA32?
<likkashot> chombee im listening to
<nate> crazyhorse: feel free to take a look http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=632521#post632521
<crazyhorse> Kyynara, unless you are on an athlon64, its IA32
<Kyynara> ok
<likkashot> im i install the x86_64 drivers can i use amd64 k8 kernel??
<cazabam> chombee: have you configured which network you want it to point at?
<cazabam> likkashot: you having similar problems?
<AySink> Hey all - has anyone here managed to successfully get PHP5 working, from source, on Ubuntu? I followed the two wiki pages on it, and it's built and installed just fine but when I try to access a PHP page I get "child pid xxxx exit signal Segmentation fault" in Apache2/errors.log.
<crazyhorse> nate, which nvidia version do you have?
<nate> crazyhorse: I'm using the 7174 right now...but it does it will all the 7xxx series.
<nate> crazyhorse: never had this problem with the 6629
<crazyhorse> nate, mh, what about downgrading to 6629?
<nate> I don't know how :(
<nate> Is it anything like upgrading to the 7664 ?
<holycow> hey guys, whats the general scoop on digital cameras and linux?  do most of them get mounted as block devices when plugged into usb port?
<nate> holycow: mine works that way....not bad either
<cazabam> holycow: all decent cameras do. the little 'webcam' style ones tend not to
<TheMole> hey guys, maybe it's just me but I've added all the repositories (uni/multiverse) and still can't find w32codecs/libdvdcss/azureus etc...
<crazyhorse> nate, for that you would need to uninstall the ubuntu package and compile the module by yourself but wait, the 6xxx aren't compliant with 2.6.10... mh
<holycow> okay thats awesome, don't need to worry about models and makes too much then?
<simone> Hi... did my first ubuntu install ever. First experience with debian ... very limited experience with Mandrake Linux. I tried to run an AVI- file but got the following message: Totem could not play file due to missing decoders. What should I do?
<holycow> *nod* on webcam dealies
<HappyFool> TheMole: for those i think you might need backports. Take a lookt at wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or ubuntuguide.org for more
<holycow> simone, go the ubuntu website, search for w32codecs ... download that first
<holycow> simone, second remove totem-gstreamer and install totem-xine
<HappyFool> simone: take a look at wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<nate> crazyhorse: ya and I don't really want to go back to the 2.6.9 kernel...I had a lot of problems on that kernel
<TheMole> I assume there is no backports repo for breezy?
<cazabam> holycow: as long as you go for the 'big' makes (olympus, fuji, kodak, etc...)
<holycow> those two steps will get you playing most video streams
<crazyhorse> nate, sure
<holycow> cazabam, neato, thank you
<crazyhorse> nate, that's why proprietary drivers suck :/
<cazabam> holycow: no probs
<nate> crazyhorse: ya true.. this sucks the 7664 drivers got me about 20fps more in CS:S too
<dsevilla> mmm... also, if you dist-upgrade breezy, amule get's removed
<dsevilla> any workarounds for that?
<simone> Thanks holycow
<holycow> simone, no worreis
<crazyhorse> okay, i really need some breakfast now ;)
<cazabam> dsevilla: reinstall after upgrade? failing that don't upgrade to breezy on a production machine!
<quidoff> ok I know that I'm n00b, but how can I load a command at startup?
<nate> crazyhorse: I guess I'm screwed?
<HappyFool> quidoff: bootmisc.sh not working?
<eb0x> Can someone help me with a terminal problem?
<cazabam> eb0x: sounds serious!
<eb0x> When I open my terminal, it doesn't come up with a place that I can type
<eb0x> The place that's normally white where i can type is all black
<AySink> Hey all - has anyone here managed to successfully get PHP5 working, from source, on Ubuntu? I followed the two wiki pages on it, and it's built and installed just fine but when I try to access a PHP page I get "child pid xxxx exit signal Segmentation fault" in Apache2/errors.log.
<cazabam> is that gnome-terminal?
<eb0x> ya
<TheMole> quidoff: startup as in as ubuntu boots, or as in when you get into Gnome/KDE?
<dsevilla> cazabam, yeah :) I won't use breezy for that
<dsevilla> cazabam, just playing
<cazabam> dsevilla: :)
<HappyFool> TheMole: re ubuntu backports -- see ubuntuguide.org
<eb0x> candyban: Ya it's gnome-terminal
<eb0x> er
<eb0x> cazabam*
<nate> oh heres a good questions for someone....why can't I install Crossover Office?  It gives me an error
<blacktooth> HappyFool:  ubuntu backport?
<dsevilla> nate, haha, nice
<dsevilla> now you have an error
<blacktooth> HappyFool:  amazing
<HappyFool> blacktooth: unofficial, afaik
<nate> "$HOME" must exist and belong to you in order for the installation to proceed. You may need to log in as root or use su rather than sudo
<HappyFool> blacktooth: and occasionally breaks things
<zyth> nate: so open a root terminal
<nate> ok watch the error it'll give me as root....lol
<cazabam> eb0x: hehe I'm just trying to remember I heard about a problem with gnome-terminal
<quidoff> @HappyFool: No bootmisc.sh didnt' work. I put nvidia-settings --load-config-only one line under exit 0 but it didn't load
<blacktooth> HappyFool:  @@|||
<som1> i used apt-get to get the new kernel. it seems i cant run kernel now (cant open dev/console). what can i do?
<HappyFool> nate: try 'sudo -H <command>'
<HappyFool> quidoff: it must come *before* exit
<eb0x> cazabam: Oh
<HappyFool> quidoff: 'exit 0' exits the script
<som1> i was pretty sure it worked before so i didnt jump to this..
<som1> hi happyfool :0
<som1> :)
<nate> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server    /   Xlib: No protocol specified
<blacktooth> (o really)
<HappyFool> evening som1
<poningru> are we turning into the gentoo people now?
<eb0x> cazabam: What terminal do you use?
<nate> Same error with the sudo -H command too
<quidoff> ok I put nvidia-settings --load-config-only before exit 0   testing... rebooting... will be back in some mintes
<Invis> Hello, is there any debs for any good C++ IDEs?
<HappyFool> nate: well, one way to get it to work might be to enable the root user and login as root. not sure if there's an alternative
<Cooner750> Hi
<HappyFool> som1: how did you upgrade your kernel, and how does is your system broken now?
<nate> aight how do I enable the root user?
<nate> lol never needed it before really except on my FC3 box
<Invis> I wrote some code in c that uses gtk2 libs, but when i try to compile it it says that i need those gtk libs even they are installed, any problem sollution?
<maruchan> any tips in getting avidemux installed
<HappyFool> nate: 'sudo passwd' -- and enter some password for root
<nate> did that already
<som1> HappyFool: me starting ubuntu, kernel panic (pivot_root: No such file or directory, /sbin/init: 428: cannot open dev/console: No such file)
<zyth> som1, shouldn't it be /dev/console ?
* Rockett17 rolls eyes: sitting at work at 4:30pm on a Friday and the e-mail server for the entire Canadian Red Cross just went down. I may be a computer technition, but i'm glad I don't deal with that server right now :D
<som1> im just saying what it wrote to me
<HappyFool> ok, now you need to login as root -- either logout and login, or use Applications -> System Tools -> New login
<zyth> Rockett17, it's the Canadian Red Cross... they've hardly got a stellar rep of late in general ;)
<Rockett17> too true
<holycow> Rockett17, what do they use? exchange?
<Rockett17> yeah
<holycow> *giggle*
<holycow> that should be good
<zyth> it's 12:37 on a friday here, and I'm still unemployed.... gotta love living in a small town!
<Rockett17> and they're big thin client people
<zyth> so everything is central
<Rockett17> everything runs on a TS session
<zyth> heh
<quidoff> hm. didn't work
<HappyFool> som1: hmm. you used apt-get or synaptic to do the kernel upgrade?
<zyth> if one goes down.. bewm
<som1> oh. i think it was synpatic
<Rockett17> we have about 40 of them :)
<quidoff> maybe I have to put the path before the command
<zyth> Rockett17, harsh, lol
<som1> i think i puked more than my whole stomach
<maruchan> any tips in getting avidemux installed, it wont isntall
<som1> interesting.
<holycow> *sigh*
<Kyynara> hmm... I'm trying to install the nvidia drivers from ww.nvidia.com but it wants to know the kernel-source tree, how do I give the kernel source to it?
<holycow> i can't believe people keep on using windows
<Rockett17> and here is sit.. secure shell'd into my nix server at home and on the ubuntu channel
<Rockett17> :D
<crazyhorse> lol *using* windows =)
<HappyFool> quidoff: did you see any errors on boot?
<Rockett17> yep yep
<zyth> holycow, hey, I have a nice, 100% stable windows server here.  It doesn't DO anything.  But it's up. ;)
<som1> Kyynara - to save you the trouble, use the linux packages
<abbot45> can someone help me edit my xorg.conf file so i can get my resolution right?
<som1> i mean ubuntu
<som1> sorry
<HappyFool> Kyynara: you probably need a linux-headers-* package, like linux-headers-386 or -686 or -k7 -- depending on your kernel image
<poningru> abbot45: whats wrong?
<HappyFool> som1: and there were no errors during the upgrade?
<quidoff> hm sry I didn't watch. I just returned and saw that nvidia-settings hadn't load
<Kyynara> HappyFool: thanks
<som1> no happyfool
<som1> i dont think there was anything
<som1> im pretty sure i rebooted after it
<likkashot> Grrrr nvidia mobo giving me headaches
<cazabam> happyfool kyynara: last time I installed the Nvidia drivers from the site, they said they wanted a 'configured' kernel tree!
<likkashot> oh me to
<likkashot> grrr
<abbot45> poningru, i just need to add vertical & horizontal refresh rates i believe, but i dont remember how i need to edit the file.
<cazabam> nforce is a headache and an a**eache at the same time
<likkashot> forgot the command
<som1> last time i was there, it wanted runlevel 3
<HappyFool> cazabam: for most modules you should only need linux-headers-* -- it has the config info for the kernel image
<likkashot> no precompiled kernel
<poningru> hold on abbot45
<ubuntu> Just loaded the live CD for the first time. Is there a way to access the C: drive (fat32)
<likkashot> I did a apt-get blabla k7 last night and it worked
<likkashot> whats the blabla I dont remember
<ka7ana> ubotu, mount -t msdos /dev/hda1 /mnt/win1
<ubotu> ka7ana: Are you smoking crack?
<ka7ana> ubotu, nope
<ubotu> ka7ana: Wish i knew
<som1> likkashot, what did you install yesterday?
<HappyFool> ubuntu: look maybe in Places -> Computer; maybe it's there. otherwise use ka7ana command
<HappyFool> ka7ana: (ubotu's a bot, in case you don't know ;)
<Rockett17>  likkashot>
<ka7ana> i noticed
<Rockett17> woops
<Rockett17> iggy that likka :)
<likkashot> the precompiled kernel and stuff u need to install the nvidia drivers
<ubuntu> Thx Ka7ana !
<ka7ana> :P
<likkashot> but I keep reinstalling and not backing up
<likkashot> nice
<likkashot> hahah
<ka7ana> my first experiences with Linux in 1998 were discovering the magic of mount :P
<HappyFool> likkashot: image is linux-image-386, headers for module compiles are linux-headers-386 (or -686, -k7, whatever)
<som1> use the ubuntu packages
<som1> likkashot, use the ubuntu packages
<likkashot> i got those already
<som1> uh
<som1> change modules and the x config file
<lukus001> can somone help me with my ubuntu or is this not the right type of place? =P
<som1> yes its the right place lukus001
<HappyFool> lukus001: this is the right place
<lukus001> i cant install anything.. terminal say no file or directory even for sudo -s -H
<HappyFool> som1: unfortunately i'm not sure what you can do to fix your system
<som1> yeah, ill make my friend happy and install bsd
<KaOs> Anyone know some good repositries for misc apps like Amatur stuff.. ?
<Kyynara> HappyFool: it didn't work with the header files...
<KaOs> Amateur *
<synd_> KaOs: amateur stuff?
<hband> hi, please check this band: www.gabor13.com do you like it?
<ka7ana> som1, i use bsd
<KaOs> Amateur Radio
<lukus001> anyone know how i can get java and stuff to install... the example in the documentation not to mention forums dont work
<Kyynara> but it also says I can give the kernel-source with the --kernel-source-[something]  command, know anything about that?
<synd_> lukus001: www.ubuntuguide.org
<synd_> ubotu
<HappyFool> Kyynara: what does the output of 'uname -r' say ?
<HappyFool> Kyynara: and what headers package did you install ?
<kcburyshaker> is it just me  or is gdesklets a POS
<lukus001> synd ive followed that website i just get no directory or file errors
<kcburyshaker> i cant get nothing in gdesklets to run
<synd_> lukus001: ?
<synd_> kcburyshaker: did you install it from the apt?
<Kyynara> uname -r gave me this: 2.6.10-5-386
<kcburyshaker> ya
<lukus001> i've followed the guide to install java on that website, i just get "no such file or directory"
<Kyynara> and the headers i installed were for 386
<kcburyshaker> no wait  installed from terminal
<synd_> kcburyshaker: ive had troubles with gdesklets as well
<kcburyshaker> using that help guide
<HappyFool> Kyynara: hrm
<Cooner750> brb. updating
<kcburyshaker> it isnt very important to me  just a  nice thing to have
<synd_> kcburyshaker: i just went with the more recent version available on the gdesklets site
<kcburyshaker> ahhhh
<synd_> and it works for me
<Kyynara> HappyFool: you may specify the kernel source path with the
<Kyynara>        '--kernel-source-path' commandline option.
<kcburyshaker> oh well   no biggie
<synd_> kcburyshaker: you could cry gkrellm
<pepsi> x is broken in breezy again :D i got it working, but its still very angry at me :)
<Kyynara> that's what it says in the log file... nvidia-installer.log
<kcburyshaker> i have no idea how to install anything on linux manually
<kcburyshaker> gkrellm?
<synd_> kcburyshaker: thats also available in the apt, ive had good success with it. it seems to be more stable/organized
<synd_> kcburyshaker: yes
<kcburyshaker> where would that be in synaptic
<ka7ana> most of the shit is not in synaptic
<ka7ana> apt-get is your friend
<HappyFool> Kyynara: hmm. just a moment
<ka7ana> check www.debian.org
<Prawntasm> My computer seems to associate eth0 with my 8139too at bootup, but dhclient broadcasts a bunch of DHCPDISCOVERs and never gets anything back. Any ideas?
<Prawntasm> ifconfig
<synd_> ka7ana: whatevers in synaptic is avail from apt get and vice versa
<lukus001> anyone know why i getting "no such file or directory" with every terminal code... "sudo -s -H" followed by my password generate the same error... =(
<synd_> ka7ana: they retrieve from the same sources.list
<HappyFool> lukus001: 'sudo -s -H' does not work at all?
<lukus001> not at all
<lukus001> im getting no such file or directory, even with copy and pasted code from ubuntuguide.org
<ka7ana> synd, wow i had the impression that only a few packages were available fia synaptic :P
<synd_> kcburyshaker: for beginners, Synaptic is fine.
<synd_> ka7ana: no, theres quite a few in there.
<HappyFool> lukus001: if the error is a single line, can you cut and paste it here
<lukus001> /bin/bash: kangaroo: No such file or directory
<zyth> has anyone taken the comptia Linux+ certification?
<HappyFool> lukus001: what command do you type? 'sudo -s -H kangaroo' ?
<lukus001> wrong line
<lukus001> no it asked for my password after..
<lukus001> then returnde that
<kcburyshaker> synd  thanks   i installed gkrellm
<lukus001> ill do it on the failed java attem code
<kbrooks> lukus001, ls -l /bin/sh
<HappyFool> lukus001: what's exact command you typed to get that error?
<kbrooks> does it link to anything else? because if it doesn't, you probably removed a package
<lukus001> i typed sudo -s -H kangaroo
<HappyFool> lukus001: what is 'kangaroo' ?
<xirtam> when i run apt-get update i get an GPG-error: W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security Release: Couldn't access keyring: No such file or directory
<xirtam> any ideas about that?
<lukus001> password?
<synd_> kcburyshaker: no problem
<HappyFool> lukus001: oh
<HappyFool> lukus001: no, it will prompt you for a password
<lukus001> i asumed you had to add it on the end because adding after does nout
<synd_> kcburyshaker: there are quite a few plugins avail thru synaptic as well. just type "gkrellm" in the search field.
<HappyFool> lukus001: oh right
<HappyFool> lukus001: if you've entered the password 'recently', it won't ask again
<HappyFool> lukus001: only enter a password if asked for one, in other words
<lukus001> okay
<kcburyshaker> thats what i did
<kcburyshaker> trying to find where it installed to in the menu
<HappyFool> Kyynara: let's try this: --kernel-source-path=/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build
<lukus001> well.. i follwed the code to install sun-j2re1.5
<lukus001> it say cant find package now
<lukus001> so thats progress
<lukus001> how do i make it find it :s
<xirtam> when i run apt-get update i get an GPG-error: W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security Release: Couldn't access keyring: No such file or directory ... any ideas?
<linuxfan> hello
<linuxfan> can anyone help me
<HappyFool> lukus001: i'm afraid i'm not familiar with installing java. have you added the 'backports' repositories that ubuntuguide.org recommends ?
<likkashot> yoo
<lukus001> is that the one where it get you to add a few urls then run apt get?
<linuxfan> How can I install PHP and MySQL? (i alrady have apache web server)
<linuxfan> For Ubuntu
<HappyFool> lukus001: yeah
<lukus001> i done that
<Invis> why when i run programs from command line xserver rejects them?
<lukus001> that worked
<HappyFool> linuxfan: use Synaptic and search for php and mysql (System -> Administration -> synaptic)
<linuxfan> ok, thank u
<lukus001> but it still doesnt find the "package"
<HappyFool> lukus001: let me just look at the ubuntuguide instructions... one sec
<lukus001> ok, thank you
<HappyFool> lukus001: you have run 'sudo apt-get update', right?
<lukus001> yeah, ill do it again now though
<lukus001> and now thats all done
<husher> does ubuntu have some centralized package repository (like gentoo's portage, for example)?
<HappyFool> lukus001: can you paste your sources.list here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<HappyFool> husher: there is a package management system (apt) -- not sure what portage is
<HappyFool> husher: try 'man apt-get' and maybe 'man dpkg' -- and also Synaptic (gui for all this): System -> Admin -> Synaptic
<klaym> how do I set my icons from a certain size to another?
<husher> HappyFool: it's a lot like apt; i was really looking for some kind of browsable package database
<jbroome> synaptic will let you browse and search available programs/packages
<HappyFool> husher: maybe packages.ubuntu.com -- otherwise synaptic is .. err. browsablish. or aptitude
<husher> HappyFool: i'm considering a switch from Gentoo, but I'd like to see a list of packages first
<lukus001> ok done tha i think
<HappyFool> lukus001: do you have an URL for me ?
<HappyFool> lukus001: i.e., where you ended up after the paste
<lukus001> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/113 right
<HappyFool> lukus001: yip
<Trix> hello I am currently user of gentoo distribution but I was thinking of giving Ubuntu a try
<Trix> so I am windering a few things
<Trix> wondering...
<amrietta3> hi
<HappyFool> lukus001: hmm, that's not quite right
<Trix> which versions of software can I get with apt-get or synaptic
<HappyFool> Trix: take a look at packages.ubuntu.com
<Trix> thank you HappyFool
<lukus001> the fact the source is right.. or because its wrong?
<husher> has anyone here switched from Gentoo to Ubuntu?
<Trix> hehe
<Trix> husher: I am just think of it
<HappyFool> lukus001: no, you've just made some minor errors ... one sec
<Trix> :)
<lukus001> ah ok
<HappyFool> lukus001: try this: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/114
<husher> Trix: me too; i'm tired of waiting for packages to compile
<HappyFool> lukus001: or recopy the one from ubuntuguide.org
<tecywiz121> hey agian
<Trix> husher: I have been using gentoo or three years and I want change
<HappyFool> lukus001: you can cut-and-paste the one from ubuntuguide.org if you prefer
<lukus001> then try install java again?
<HappyFool> lukus001: yeah
<HappyFool> lukus001: at this point i'll warn you that not everyone thinks backports is all that great
<tecywiz121> just wondering if anyone know how to install java in X84_64?
<husher> Trix: me too.  My computer's running too well; I can't stand it :)
<lukus001> well, i dont even know what im doing in all honesty im just doing what the guide says
<mike595> hi i am fairly new with ubuntu, can anyone help me
<mike595> i am trying to install a tar.gz file
<lukus001> damn window's xp messed my head up ^^
<simone> Hi... followed advice to get avi's up and running... removed totem -gstreamer and installed totem-xine.... Now the AVI movie plays except that I do not have any sound. The system-sounds still work, but the movie-sound is not functioning? What did I do wrong?
<HappyFool> lukus001: well, if anything breaks in the future be sure to mention that you're using backports as part of your question ;)
<lukus001> i still got the same problem even with the code from that link you gave me
<tecywiz121> anyone?
<Trix> how fast are the packages in ubuntu updated after source has been marked stable from developer???
<lukus001> java still wont install... is it because i have gb.archive in the url not us.archive
<HappyFool> Trix: a release is made every six months
<LathropWells> How do i enter the " ^ " in the command  ^A c   ?
<jbroome> ctrl
<tecywiz121> just wondering if anyone know how to install java in X84_64?
<Trix> hmm
<HappyFool> Trix: ubuntu isn't really bleeding edge ;)
<ivanox> if the system just freezes after having installed the latest nvidia driver and changed driver to "nvidia" in xorg.conf could that be driver problem, or broken hardware?
<LathropWells> Thanks
<jbroome> HappyFool: i think Trix was talking about security updates, not complete OS revisions
<HappyFool> lukus001: if you have a correct sources.list and the command doesn't work, i'm not sure
<HappyFool> jbroome: ok, oops
<Trix> jbroome: exactly and upgrading to latest versions of software
<tecywiz121> or how bout getting firefox i368
<HappyFool> jbroome: ah-ha! so doth the gentoo user reveal itself! ;)
<lukus001> i guess there no harm in chaing my gb.archive link for the us
<kbrooks> meh
<tritium> Trix, once a stable release is made, no updates (other than security update) are made until the next release.
<Trix> when new version of for example evolution is released how long does it take to be availible through apt-get
<HappyFool> lukus001: they should be identical (the two sites)
<Trix> one week? one day?
<lukus001> then why have the two oO lol
<jbroome> HappyFool: nope, i'm on hoary right now
<HappyFool> lukus001: for load balancing
<tecywiz121> ideas on how to get java working?
<lukus001> ahh
<HappyFool> jbroome: i meant trix's question, not you ;)
<tritium> Trix, if the new version is not a security fix, it won't be updated until the next release, unless you decide to run the development release (e.g. breezy, right now)
<HappyFool> jbroome: supposed to be funny, nevermind :)
<lukus001> never changeda thing anyway
<lukus001> if i download the file from the website to my desktop, how can i install it from that?
<tritium> tecywiz121, install java-package, download Sun's binary installer, use make-jpkg (see docs in /usr/share/doc/java-package)
<HappyFool> lukus001: try 'apt-cache search jre' -- do you get anything?
<Trix> i just dont know ...  from gentoo to ubuntu... to gentoo or to ubuntu this is the question :)
<Trix> he
<holycow> http://www.teaser.fr/~hfiguiere/linux/digicam.html  <-- awesome reference page for linux and digital cameras
<HappyFool> Trix: what do you require from a distro?
<husher> tritium: so, how soon after release do packages make it into the development release, typically?
<lukus001> i get some docbook thing...
<tritium> husher, a few weeks, on average, perhaps.  difficult to say, as it varies
<HappyFool> lukus001: and that's it?
<lukus001> did u mean jre or j2re aswell ;)
<Trix> HappyFool: i have everything i want from gentoo, but i am bored and want some changes in my life,... :))
<HappyFool> lukus001: oops
<HappyFool> lukus001: j2re
<HappyFool> Trix: heh
<simone> sorry to repeat question: I installed totem-xine. It is now playing my avi's but without sound. My system sounds that comes with the desktop still works, but no movie sounds? What should I do to get sound working?
<HappyFool> Trix: go on holiday ;)
<lukus001> nothing
<husher> i'm looking for what Trix wants, but with bleeding edge packages :)
<lukus001> coman not found
<lukus001> command* sorry
<HappyFool> lukus001: eh?
<GNULinuxer> simone, tell xine to use esd as the sound driver
<HappyFool> lukus001: 'apt-cache search j2re'
<caonex> anybody using vnc through ssh tunnel?
<Trix> how is with nforce2 soundstorm soundcard in ubuntu?
<lukus001> my fualt i mised the - out... i got invalid operation j2re
<HappyFool> lukus001: you need 'search' as well
<lukus001> rofl not my day :'(
<tuxrocks> Can anyone help me???
<tritium> lukus001, I'd recommend java-package so that your j2re will be under package management.  (You'll build a .deb from Sun's installer)
<tuxrocks> i get a message saying that i have 1 broken package on my system when i am in Synaptic
<lukus001> i done it properly this time.. it just retuirned with the root@verpix:/home
<lukus001> i.e. nothing
<tuxrocks> what should i do to fix that?
<HappyFool> lukus001: then sun-j2re1.5 is not in backports, or something else is wrong. Seveas said the ubuntuguide.org was wrong regarding this -- perhaps it is
<HappyFool> lukus001: perhaps you should follow tritium's advice
<simone> GNULinuxer, how do I tell xine to use esd as the sound driver?
<tuxrocks> i get a message saying that i have 1 broken package on my system when i am in Synaptic
<tuxrocks> what should i do to fix that
<lukus001> what java package? exactly though
<tritium> tuxrocks, backports are unadvisable
<tuxrocks> what do u mean?
<HappyFool> lukus001: see wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<lukus001> ok.. thank you
<tritium> tuxrocks, they make upgrading to the next stable release a pain, for one thing
<tuxrocks> oh
<tuxrocks> so should i worry about the message?
<theotheo> Hello, does anyone know how to make dvd-movies play in ubuntu 5.04, i can't get dvdcss installed
<tweek> tuxrocks, totse?
<HappyFool> theotheo: you have followed the instructions on wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats ?
<tuxrocks> does anyone know any good beginner's guides to Ubuntu??
<tuxrocks> i could use one, lol
<HappyFool> tuxrocks: wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation is a start
<tritium> tuxrocks, http://ubuntuguide.org/, but some of it is bogus advice
<tuxrocks> thanks!!
<theotheo> No i didn't, for i don't know the page, i'll take a look, thanks
<HappyFool> in some sane parallel universe ubuntu is allowed to distribute dvd and mp3 players on the install cd, and this channel is much quieter
<ivanox> if I have fucked up my kernel what can I do?
<shekhar> hello all, could someone help me establishing a gprs connection with my bluetooth modem in hoary?
<Trix> unfuck it
<HappyFool> you can hope you haven't removed the standard kernel images
<airox> Hi, how can I allow my own user to mount iso's without sudo ?
<tweek> ivanox the kernels need lovin'
<airox> chmod +s on root or something ?
<tweek> -s
<exobot> Hi, can anyone help with a WPC54G wireless card install using ndiswrapper please? D:
<LokeDK> How do I control which services should start up when booting ubuntu?
<ivanox> tweek, I took it a bit to hard I fear
<tweek> werd
<pepsi> breezy is brokeass :D
<tweek> what did you do to it
<ivanox> installed nvidia kernel and it broke
<exobot> anyone?
<djm62> LokeDK: update-rc.d
<HappyFool> airox: i'd stick with sudo, or just use nautilus (there's some plugin to browse iso's)
<tweek> ivanox i have to goto work :\
<tweek> sorry
<ivanox> wtf =(
<LokeDK> thx djm62
<airox> HappyFool: I'm using a right mouse button menu to mount iso's in kde. So I wanted to let my own user to do this :)
<airox> I'm the only user on the system.
<orhs> hey all!
<HappyFool> doesn't kde have an equivalent to gnome's 'fileroller' ?
<heimdall> Hi all !
<airox> Well I need to mount images to let other programs use it.
<HappyFool> airox: you can *try* setting mount suid, i guess, but i wouldn't recommend it
<kcburyshaker> OMG!!!!!   i just did something with ubuntu i never could do with fedora!  i just played a dvd
<kcburyshaker> ok  now ubuntu rocks
<orhs> lol
<AySink> lol
<airox> True.
<airox> :)
<HappyFool> airox: ah, fair enough
<kcburyshaker> fedora never did read my hardware right
<kcburyshaker> but this rocks
<exobot> With ndiswrapper, when I dmesg it gives me 3 errors of "wlan0: no IPv6 routers present" :
<exobot> Please, anyne help? D:
<kcburyshaker> im a very happy user and will tell friends about this now
<orhs> well iam missing my WIFI on ubuntu... spent 4 hours on it then i had to re-install my comp :P
<Cooner750> ok back
<heimdall> HappyFool remember me ?
<heimdall> how are you ?
<exobot> I'm a unhappy user :(
<Cooner750> running Ubuntu on a AMD Athlon XP 3200 right now :)
<airox> :))
<orhs> anyone know any good/fun programs to download? just lovin the apt-get command :P
<HappyFool> heimdall: hi there. fine thanks, how are you?
<orhs> why exobot?
<HappyFool> orhs: supertux
<HappyFool> orhs: browse the 'games' section in universe. lots of time-wasting apps there
<heimdall> HappyFool : well fine too thx, I just have maybe found something for me problem
<heimdall> HappyFool : can I ask you what do you think of what I've found ?
<exobot> orhs: Because my wireless isn't working D:
<HappyFool> heimdall: sure
<heimdall> okay, I found this page just 2 min ago :) http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-23252.html
<orhs> exobot, well just pend some hours on getting ndiswrapper and installing the drivers, type much code
<exobot> I have.
<heimdall> it seems that this guy is describing exactly the same problem as me
<eisregen> hi =)
<heather> hi
* heather is just testing to see if this net connection stays stable & connected unlike it has for other distros.
<shekhar> anyone know how to dial a gprs connection in ubuntu?
* AySink thinks heather will be very pleased with Ubuntu's ability to go where other distros cant
<HappyFool> heimdall: so have you tried it?
<heimdall> HappyFool : I can try to disable 'acpi' (enven if for the moment I don't know what it is) but it seems that it is not the solution all time
<heimdall> since it didn't work for someone there
<HappyFool> heimdall: let me just check... i think acpi is power management
<heimdall> HappyFool : well I don't know what 'acpi' means, and if I have to install again to disable it
<battlecat> how do you look at a FAT32 partition with WinXP from Ubuntu Gnome?
<HappyFool> heimdall: no, you should be able to tweak grub for that
<Octane-wrk> hi all has anyone here gotten a Marvell 88E8053 gigabit NIC working?
<heimdall> HappyFool : oh ok
<lickety> battlecat, mount -t vfat /dev/hd?# /mnt/dir
<eisregen> I've just ubuntu 5.04 for amd64 .... uhm ... .what can I say except gnome starts up and hangs .... not that I expected gnome to work at all .... but what runlevel does Ubuntu use for multiuser/no-x envoironment ? ... and whats the apt-get param to install KDE ?
<eisregen> *installed
<battlecat> Oh I see Lickety is there no other way than throught the terminal
<HappyFool> heimdall: (from google) : ACPI is short for "Advanced Configuration and Power Interface"
<mjr> Octane-wrk, I seem to have a "Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Yukon Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter (rev 13)" on this box and mostly working; dunno if it's that spesific model
<lickety> battlecat, you can modify the /etc/fstab file
<battlecat> oh ok thanks
<battlecat> Ill try the first way
<HappyFool> eisregen: ubuntu doesn't work like that (runlevels for X)
<heimdall> HappyFool : ok, but did you notice that it is not always the solution to disable it ?
<Octane-wrk> mjr:  thanks for the answer, no thats not the same thing :( i wish i had a yukon --it would work!
<heimdall> HappyFool : you can look here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25487
<HappyFool> eisregen: you can try shutting down gdm: 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<lickety> eisregen, I would guess that the no X run level is 3
<HappyFool> heimdall: yeah, i saw
<eisregen> lickety: thanks =)
<eisregen> lickety:
<HappyFool> heimdall: but it's probably worth trying
<battlecat> lickety Can windows see a linux partition?
<Cooner750> I get this after installing updates: "E: linux-image-2.6.10-5-386:  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2"
<heimdall> HappyFool : looks like it deals again with nvidia, as we saw yesterday
<heimdall> HappyFool : I'm pessimist
<HappyFool> eisregen: try installing 'kubuntu-desktop' for kde
<lickety> battlecat, no
<HappyFool> heimdall: i don't blame you ;)
<battlecat> ahh almost pointless then.
<battlecat> Lickety: Almost pointless then huh?
<heimdall> HappyFool : I think at last this is probably not a problem with my SiS630, because I saw in the x conf file that it was recognized
<heimdall> driver = "sis" etc..
<maruchan> is their a way to get movifone to work
<eisregen> HappyFool: thanks .... sorry ... never bothered to use a debian based distro ... so it's apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<HappyFool> battlecat: try explore2fs (something like that) -- let's you copy files from ext3 (linux) to windows
<HappyFool> eisregen: yeah
<maruchan> is their a trick to see stupid trailers from moviefone
<eisregen> HappyFool: thanks =)
<HappyFool> eisregen: with maybe a 'sudo' in front
<battlecat> HappyFool: Thanks for the suggestion. I think I should just break down and make the switch.
<balor> Is there a good audio recorder/editor for Ubuntu (audacity don't work for me)?
<eisregen> HappyFool: no ... I figured the 'sudo passwd root'
<eisregen> ^^
<eisregen> bye =)
<lickety> I'd really like to see a multitrack editor for linux that was free somewhat in the vein of cool edit
<HappyFool> eisregen: heh. ok ;)
<eisregen> and thanks again ^^
<heimdall> HappyFool : well looks like it is a boot option (acpi) I would have to press F5
<HappyFool> heimdall: in install?
<heimdall> HappyFool : hum don't really know....
<HappyFool> heimdall: why not just add a parameter using grub, on your existing install
<balor> lickety, I take it that means no?
<HappyFool> heimdall: press 'ESC' when you boot, then it think it's 'a' to add a parameter
<heimdall> HappyFool : you know that I'm not very familiar with linux ;)
<lickety> balor, to my knowledge, it doesn't exist, if it does, it's a commercial application
<HappyFool> heimdall: fair enough. i'm not sure what the precise parameter is, e.g., if it's pci=noacpi like the page said
<HappyFool> lukus001: i've never gotten dcc chat to work with x-chat ;)
<HappyFool> lukus001: still trying to get java installed?
<heimdall> HappyFool : I'll try to do something.... well the idea that it could be a problem with the power management is pretty nice to me, because I already had problems with that and Mdk9.1
<heimdall> HappyFool : this is too bad that I have to reboot each time ;)
<HappyFool> heimdall: have you looked here? https://wiki.ubuntu.com//HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops
<heimdall> HappyFool : no I'm gonna look now
<HappyFool> heimdall: also here: http://www.linux-laptop.net/  -- what's your model again?
<heimdall> I lloked at this wbsite
<heimdall> samsung VM8000, it is not there
<heimdall> I believe I saw VM7000
<heimdall> but no 8000
<heimdall> grrr ;)
<UnGoD> hello?
<UnGoD> i dont know who can help me....
<HappyFool> hello
<UnGoD> but i cant get the ubuntu test disk to work
<UnGoD> it tells me the the x server isnt configured...
<HappyFool> which test disk is that?
<UnGoD> i dont know what to do, cuz im new to linux
<Addius> hm, having a slight problem. I'm trying to build something that wants to use the dir /lib/modules/'uname -r'/build/ , the problem being that the /build/ dir doesn't exist o_O;
<UnGoD> Ubuntu V5.04
<LinuxJones> UnGoD, you mean the livecd ?
<UnGoD> yeah
<UnGoD> the live cd
<HappyFool> Addius: you need to install linux-headers-386  (or -686, or -k7, or whatever you kernel is)
<LinuxJones> UnGoD, what kind of computer do you have ....like video card /laptop etc ??
<UnGoD> i got  a emachine that i modified....PCI NividiaGeforce 128  intel 2.6 celeron
<UnGoD> western digi 80 G
<UnGoD> 512 MB ram
<battlecat> Im looking for a good PHP editor for Ubuntu. Any suggestions?
<HiddenWolf> try gedit
<peterretief> vi
<lukus001> sorry happyfool i got tied away.. yeah im still trying :s.. most of the rapositories dont work... i just done one that did work... and the site say it "work out the box, no need to do anything" but java doesnt work :s
<lsuactiafner> battlecat : joe.. or midnight commander (mc)
<UnGoD> Running XP Home SP2
<wulfepup> ok... so my wireless card works... mostly. (Ad-Hoc is extremely flaky).. but I still haven't figured out why my OGL screen savers are so klunky...nVidia GeForce 440 ith 64MB RAM
<Addius> HappyFool: okay, thanks
<battlecat> Im spoiled I am used to Dreamweaver MX. The one thing I miss when I try the Linux alternatives is the SITE LINK maintenance that dreamweaver provides. Does any other editor provide that?
<HappyFool> lukus001: well, if you haven't run out of patience yet, i see method 3 most often recommended here
<LinuxJones> UnGoD, that video card should have no problem afaik
<UnGoD> Running XP Home SP2
<UnGoD> oops
<HappyFool> lukus001: see "Quick Sun JDK install"
<UnGoD> what do i do?
<heimdall> Hello LinuxJones ;)
<squinn> Question for you #ubuntu
<LinuxJones> heimdall, hi how did you make out ?
<squinn> I need to type 'sudo ifup wlan0' to start wireless every boot. Can I have this performed automatically?
<UnGoD> how do i config the X server?
<UnGoD> i just want to get on ubuntu
<lukus001> ill give it a try =)
<HappyFool> squinn: maybe add it to /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh ?
<balor> Is sourceforge down for people here?
<heimdall> LinuxJones : well as I said, I found something here : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-23252.html
<LinuxJones> UnGoD, it's been a while since i ran the live cd but I am sure there is a boot option you can add to change the video driver to vesa
<lsuactiafner> and chmod +x /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<heimdall> LinuxJones : it describe my problem perfectly, sounds like it could be a problem with 'acpi'
<UnGoD> if anyone knows what Jones is refferring to, please elaborate
<UnGoD> i really wanna run it
<heimdall> LinuxJones : not sure of how to disable it
<lsuactiafner> squinn : but just say ifup wlan0 not sudu
<optik`> oopsied
<HappyFool> heimdall: i think the parameter is just 'noacpi', not 'pci=noacpi'
<optik`> i did a dist-upgrade earlier
<optik`> and now it wont boot :S
<fabio> hello all
<lsuactiafner> optik` : check the topic hehe...
<optik`> is there a way of reversing said action?
<heimdall> HappyFool : yes but where do I type this ?
<HappyFool> heimdall: two possible places
<fabio> guys anybody knows hot to transform CHM files to PDF's within Ubuntu?
<optik`> no not to breezy
<LathropWells> squinn - could you create a launcher link and run it system .. preferences .. Sessions .. start up?
<optik`> with some backports-staging packages
<HappyFool> heimdall: 1) on boot, you should see 'Press ESC for boot menu' (or something similar)
<UnGoD> Can anyone help me?
<HappyFool> heimdall: so, press ESC to get the grub menu
<heimdall> ok for 1
<heimdall> okay I'll try this
<fabio> UnGoD, what's the prob?
<squinn> LathropWells, I could, but wouldn't that have it only load when I go into GNOME?
<squinn> I'd like it to load on boot itself.
<squinn> and okay, lsuactiafner and HappyFool
<HappyFool> heimdall: grub will give you some prompts; i think you type 'a' to add a boot parameter
<LathropWells> squinn - yes i guess you are right...
<UnGoD> fabio, when i run the Ubuntu livecd, it gets thru the process then says it cant configure the X server
<HappyFool> heimdall: so, press 'a', and then type noacpi and <enter>
<UnGoD> fabio, when i run the Ubuntu livecd, it gets thru the process then says it cant configure the X server
<heimdall> boot parameter would be 'noacpi' or pci=noacpi, I'll try both
<UnGoD> i dont think i like this chat client much
<UnGoD> lol
<heimdall> ok
<Cooner750> I have a idea
<heimdall> and 2 ?
<HappyFool> heimdall: 2 is if it works
<Cooner750> I thought it would be neat to be able to save your configs and settings; etc... to the server like Slax linux; if you've ever heard of it
<HappyFool> heimdall: then you'll want to update /boot/grub/menu.lst
<LinuxJones> fabio, did you install xchm maybe you can grab a screenshot and export it using openoffice as pdf ??
<fabio> UnGoD, hmm, ru  trying it on a laptop?
<HappyFool> heimdall: you need to add 'noacpi' to the '#kopt=' line
<heimdall> in order to do noacpi each time ?
<UnGoD> no, im running a customized Emachine
<HappyFool> heimdall: yeah
<LinuxJones> fabio, I don't know of any direct converters unless xchm can do it
<fabio> LinuxJones, yep I have it installed, hmm good idea, the point is I wpuld like the whole book :/
<HappyFool> heimdall: but, you need to run something first to make that change propagate -- i'm not sure what
<UnGoD> XP Home SP2, Nvidia PCI Geforce 5200, Celeron 2.6
<LinuxJones> fabio, that would take a while :)
<balor> Has anyone managed to get audacity working correctly?
<fabio> LinuxJones, hehe yes that's what I thought :P
<HappyFool> heimdall: ah, maybe it's update-grub
<LathropWells> UnGoD - I feel your pain. "" Emachine. - lol
<heimdall> HappyFool : sounds pretty difficult to me :/
<HappyFool> heimdall: no, not at all
<heimdall> lol
<fabio> UnGoD, hmm that's pretty strange, I use the same GFX here
<UnGoD> it was a cheapie...lol  but im happy with it
<LinuxJones> balor, audacity was working just fine last time I used it
<exobot> rebootin now after compiling ndiwrapper 1.1
<heimdall> you think... :)
<HappyFool> heimdall: just edit /boot/grub/menu.lst with your favourite editor
<exobot> please work D:!
<UnGoD> i just dont want windows anymore
<HappyFool> heimdall: e.g., 'sudo nano /boot/menu/grub.lst'
<heimdall> I have NOT favorite editor :)
<HappyFool> heh
<heimdall> at least not in console mode :)
<LathropWells> you can't beat $299 for a 2.8 celeron
<HappyFool> heimdall: well, nano is not too hard to use
<fabio> UnGoD, have you tried to check for the md5 checksum and see if it was downloaded correctly?
<balor> LinuxJones, no problems with the quality of output?  If not it must be my settings.
<orhs> i want to learn PHP and Python
<HappyFool> heimdall: let's test if you can get (1) working first
<heimdall> yes
<HappyFool> heimdall: we can worry about updating grub later
<exobot> orhs PHP isn't that hard :)
<fabio> orhs, cool
<UnGoD> im not even sure what that means, fabio
<heimdall> and we'll see 2 later
<heimdall> yes :)
<AySink> ors: "Learning Python" - Oreilly, and "PHP 5 Power Programming" - Prentice Hall
<LinuxJones> balor, your getting distortion or something ?
<heimdall> I have always hope ;)
<orhs> exobot, but i dont know were to start :P
<exobot> w3schools is good
<balor> LinuxJones, The output plays about two or three times slower than realtime
<heimdall> so, brb !
<exobot> also, hang on - I found this place really good to begin with
<exobot> http://www.tizag.com/phpT/index.php
<fabio> UnGoD, hm ;) well the md5 checksum helps you see if the file you've downloaded have been downloaded correctly,  so if the md5 code is the same as the one in ubuntu website, it means your copy is not corrupted nor files are missing
<exobot> after that, you can do basic stuffs, then just build on there - look up new functions on php.net when you need to
<pepsi> anyone using breezy?
<fabio> i agree with exobot
<LinuxJones> balor, did it ever work ok or were you messing about with some settings ?
<UnGoD> my friend got a bunch of copies of Ubuntu in the mail...so thats what i have
<jbroome> i had taco bell for lunch, so I"m kinda breezy
<battlecat> Is there any big changes in breezy to a non-programmer
<johan__> how do i set my printer in ubuntu
<AySink> I do too - but I still say PHP 5 Power Programming is an awesome book
<pepsi> not really, except stuff breaking
<HappyFool> battlecat: yeah, it ain't working yet
<LinuxJones> johan__, sudo gnome-cups-manager
<battlecat> Ok
<balor> LinuxJones, I can't get it or the gnome "Sound Recorder" to work.  I only tweaked the Audacity settings after it was b0rk3d
<fabio> UnGoD, oh no, that's different cos those will be OK hopefully, so, hmm sorry but I don't know what the prob could be... I am not that advanced at Linux yet
<johan__> thnaks
<fabio> UnGoD, have you tried googleing it ;P
<battlecat> Is Kdevelop3 capable of being a website management tool?>
<UnGoD> yeahj
<UnGoD> googling got tiring, so i came here
<newuser> mm..
<fabio> battlecat, afaik nope ;)
<fabio> battlecat, but you can use it for writing php code and more
<Addius> HappyFool: erhm, I installed the linux-kernel-header for my system but it still didn't add any /build/ in the lib
<battlecat> afaik?
<fabio> battlecat, as far as i know
<UnGoD> is there anyone here that can tell me how to configure the Xserver in order to run ubuntu?
<HappyFool> Addius: there should be a build symbolic link
<exobot> Argh, when I modprobe ndiswrapper I get an "operation not permitted"
<exobot> any ideas?
<battlecat> I really was hoping to find a prog that would manage the site links more than anything
<HappyFool> Addius: e..g, i have /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build
<Addius> HappyFool: nopes, none
<fabio> battlecat, have you tried Nvu?
<HappyFool> Addius: ok, what does 'uname -r' say ?
<battlecat> That isnt avaible through the repositories
<HappyFool> Addius: and what package did you install?
<Cooner750> anybody know where I can find themes for Ubuntu?
<UnGoD> is there anyone here that can tell me how to configure the Xserver in order to run ubuntu?
<fabio> battlecat, it is with the extraones, look at this: http://ubuntuguide.org/#nvu
<exobot> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<exobot> This is pissing me off
<fabio> exobot, what's wrong?
<HappyFool> Cooner750: try maybe http://art.gnome.org/   -- i haven't used it myself
<LinuxJones> exobot, search the wiki that question gets asked a few times a day
<fabio> Cooner750, yes art.gnome.org is good
<Addius> HappyFool: 'uname -r' says 2.6.10-5-386, and I installed linux-kernel-headers_2.6.11.2-0'blabla'_i386.deb
<Cooner750> happyfool: thanks
<HappyFool> Addius: hm
<HappyFool> Addius: no, use apt-get
<HappyFool> Addius: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-386'
<Addius> HappyFool: I can't, there's no internet on the computer
<HappyFool> Addius: rather do not download .deb files and install them -- it is rarely necessary
<HappyFool> Addius: ah
<HappyFool> Addius: ok, stand by
<Addius> rarely as said :p
<Cooner750> this is cool: http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/teams/art.gnome.org/backgrounds/GNOME-GnomeInThunder_1024x768.jpg
<Randall> cthulfuego, are you here?
<exobot> LinuxJones, I follwed the SetupNdiswrapperHowto exactly :(!
<carambol> i cant  install mplayer with apt.
<carambol> it is not in backports
<trendsv> mplayer how?
<LinuxJones> exobot, sorry I meant to say search the forum boards my mistake ;)
<aspuru> Re all: I think i rebooted my computer before answering yes to a re-lilo after kernel upgrade. Now I think I need to boot using the live cd to fix the stuff
<carambol> no install candidate
<HappyFool> Addius: you have the install cd?
<fabio> carambol, have you tried http://ubuntuguide.org/#mplayer
<aspuru> how do I open synaptic on the mounted disk? chrooting?
<exobot> LinuxJones: Yup that too, I have about 10 different threads open with the same question in, none of them seem to work...
<Ali_Baba> lots of X updates on breezy repos :)
<Addius> HappyFool: yeah
<HappyFool> mplayer should be in universe; the various grey-legal codecs may be in backports
<carambol> but i get the message:no candidate
<HappyFool> Addius: and you haven't updated your kernel?
<djm62> aspuru: probably best to use apt-get or synaptic
<djm62> aspuru: apt-get rather than synaptic...I don't know how happy X will be
<carambol> fabio:the same for mozilla-mplayer
<Cooner750> is there a program that can 'mask' all of that text that displays when linux is booting?
<Cooner750> like a splash screen?
<djm62> Cooner750: coming in breezy
<aspuru> djm: ok, what command shall i tell it to resume installation of the kernel package in case it was broken
<fabio> carambol, have you added the extra repositories?
<aspuru> djm: apt-get upgrade kernel ?
<LinuxJones> exobot, I wish I could help, I don't have a wireless card.
<carambol> yeah
<Addius> HappyFool: I've opened up a source for a new kernel but I haven't compiled and exchanged it no
<Cooner750> ok
<djm62> aspuru: do you have the package file on disk?
<exobot> No problem, it's just it's getting a bit annoying.
<HappyFool> Addius: ok, the headers package is on the cd
<carambol> i will try it again
<Addius> ok
<exobot> It worked in bloody Gentoo, Red Hat and Mandrake, yet not in Ubuntu...
<LinuxJones> exobot, yeah lots of folks have trouble with those cards in Linux :(
<exobot> :(
<HappyFool> Addius: is the cd in the drive on the remote machine ?
<cianci10> Can anyone help me with my sound?
<Addius> HappyFool: yah
<djm62> aspuru: what actually went wrong?
<HappyFool> Addius: i mean, the ubuntu machine
<cianci10> I am not getting any sound
<aspuru> djm: not that I know of. I was running synaptic but then when it upgrades the kernel, it asks some interactive question about re-liloing, I thiknt that is where shit hit the fan because I rebooted w/out ansswering that (b/c I was in a rush)
<cianci10> how can i fix this?
<HappyFool> Addius: try 'apt-get install linux-headers-386' ?
<LinuxJones> exobot, did it work ok out of the box with those other distros ?
<HappyFool> Addius: it *should* get it from the cd...
<aspuru> turned off my computer I mean
<Ali_Baba> cianci10:do you have nforce sound card?
<theotheo> I have installed libdvdcss2, but dvd-movies just don't play
<Addius> HappyFool: okay, I'll try, thanks
<Cooner750> how to I make things like the panels transparent?
<cianci10> Ali_Baba is that software?
<HappyFool> Addius: otherwise look in pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.10 for the .debs for the headers
<Ali_Baba> cianci10: no,its a type of motherboard :)
<djm62> aspuru: chroot then dpkg -i (just checking)
* LinuxJones smoke break
<cianci10> oh, lol
<HappyFool> Addius: i see two there - the one is probably just a 'fake' package of some sort, but i'm not sure
<cianci10> um, no i don't think so Ali_Baba
<Addius> HappyFool: I tried with the one in the archives and that didn't add the one I needed.. I'll try this one now
<HappyFool> Addius: you need an *exactly* matched kernel version -- that's why the one from the archives didn't work
<cianci10> so how can i fix my sound?
<djm62> aspuru: the downloaded package files are in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Ali_Baba> cianci10: yeah,what options you got in multimedia system selector?
<true_black_metal> good day ppli want to ask sameting i want to install my Tv-card what are good video players to use my tvcard on ?
<lsuactiafner> theotheo : install mplayer
<cianci10> where is that? Ali-Baba??
<djm62> aspuru: so when you chroot, do dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/kernel-whatever-etc.deb
<cianci10> I am sorry, i am kind of new at this
<aspuru> djm: thanks I Will try it as soon as the cd finishes burning
<exobot> LinuxJones sorry, was just trying something else, no I had to use ndiswrapper with tyhose too
<Ali_Baba> cianci: system-preferences-multimedia system selector
<aspuru> djm62: you are extremeley helpful thanks for your time :) I willk tell you the result in about 10 min ...
<Cooner750> I think Ubuntu needs something like this
<Cooner750> http://slax.linux-live.org/webconfig.php
<djm62> aspuru: and try not to break this one, Bond... </q>
<HappyFool> exobot: linux jones is taking a smoke break ;) i guess he'll be back in a minute or two
<Addius> HappyFool: okay.. well it added the /build/ but it stopped in the next step instead. ack, hehe
<Ali_Baba> cianci10: on your taskbar
<HappyFool> Addius: heh
<cianci10> oh, ok Ali_Baba
<exobot> :P
<cianci10> thank u.........
<orangey> quick q: I keep getting the following message when trying to install spca drivers for my quickcam: /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<cianci10> let me see
<exobot> please please please work D:!
<orangey> However, I have no /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-5-386/debian/build dir.
<HappyFool> orangey: install linux-headers-386: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-386'
<Ali_Baba> cianci10: i got alsa as default sink and oss as default source
<likkashot> :(
<exobot> out of interest, how come there are no mods?
<exobot> ops*
<orangey> HappyFool: Brilliant!
<cianci10> Ali_Baba, so what did u wanna know?
<likkashot> I think ill have to change distributions
<lsuactiafner> exobot : ops will get private queries..
<lsuactiafner> we dont want that
<FunkDatSit> hey all, can anybody help me set artwiz to my default fonts on fluxbox?
<orangey> HappyFool: thank you kindly.
<exobot> Ah
<exobot> clever..
<HappyFool> orangey: np
<djm62> exobot: they prefer not to keep op privs, instead gaining them when necessary
<exobot> Yeah, fair enough
<exobot> was just wondering :)
<Ali_Baba> cianci10:you can try to change that default sink and source and press test button,that might work
<lsuactiafner> send a message to HappyFool and see if he stays 'happy'..
* lsuactiafner hides
<LathropWells> likkashot - still having problems? - 64bit install wasn't it?  :/
<cianci10> oh, ok
<cianci10> thanks
<HappyFool> heh. i'm not an op :P
<cianci10> g2g
<Addius> aff, anyone here got any experience getting the zd1201 driver working?
<mcscruff> lo
<lsuactiafner> HappyFool : but you could be.. whenever i come here you are answering questions
<djm62> it's also good not knowing who's an op...keeps people polite
<lsuactiafner> likkashot : i got an amd64 system whats up
<exobot> ARGH!
<exobot> D:!
<lsuactiafner> lol
<exobot> Grrrr
<mcscruff> pls help, i cant install anything. i want to install a deb and it wont let me su
<Church_of_FoamY> can someone tell me where the howto is for the ubuntu repos are?
<HappyFool> lsuactiafner: probably cos we're both on during dear old telkom callmore time ;)
<orhs> any hackers here? (like good/ethical hackers)
<exobot> must..reist.. temptation to throw laptop out of window >:|!
<Cooner750> I wish it was eaiser to install MP3 capability
<djm62> mcscruff: you can't su, there's no root password: use sudo instead
<Ali_Baba> cianci10:you should chech ubuntu forums also,im not really an expert myself too :)
<lsuactiafner> HappyFool : bwhahaha yeh it sucks
<mcscruff> ok
<lsuactiafner> orhs : no such thing
<mcscruff> ty
<LathropWells> lsuactiafner - likkashot needs a hand
<djm62> orhs: wrong forum, wrong question
<orhs> ok srry djm62
<likkashot> i need more then one haha
<exobot> must... kill.. ndiswrapper
<orhs> lol
<Church_of_FoamY> can anyone tell me how to get to the howto pages?
<FunkDatSit> anybody know how to get the artwiz fonts working? i can't seem to set them as default
<newuser> Excuse me, what is a good compiler for C? withinn, Ubuntu..
<virtuald> gcc
<djm62> Church_of_FoamY: best way is always google...howtos change and move
<HappyFool> newuser: gcc. install the 'build-essential' package
<LathropWells> Church_of_Foamy - the wiki? the guide or just plain 'ol man pages?
<newuser> Thank you.
<Church_of_FoamY> oh ok thanx
<orangey> what's a good video recording program in linux?
<djm62> FunkDatSit: default for fluxbox, or for x/gnome
<Church_of_FoamY> well i was looking for the how to to put everyhting in the repos
<LinuxJones> orangey, for tv shows ?
<Church_of_FoamY> in synaptic
<FunkDatSit> yeah that's the problem, I started up fluxbox before I had the fonts, and now it uses the ones that come with X
<LathropWells> ubotu tell Church_of_Foamy !guide
<orangey> LinuxJones: no.. off of my webcam.. THink manifestos : )
<LathropWells> ubotu tell Church_of_FoamY !guide
<HappyFool> Church_of_FoamY: take a look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TitleIndex and search for the word 'repository'
<exo|busy> LinuxJones wb, no - with otthers distros i still had to use ndiswrapper, but the differnce was: it worked.
<Church_of_FoamY> thanx happy ^_^
<HappyFool> Church_of_FoamY: adding repositories (if that's what you want to do) isn't too hard: take a look at Settings -> Repositories
<lsuactiafner> HappyFool : where do you live?
<exobot> hmmm, I suppose in the meantime I could always use XP's Internet connection sharing..
<HappyFool> lsuactiafner: centurion (nearish pretoria)
<LathropWells> Church_of_Foamy googleing ubuntuguide or ubuntu wiki is pretty direct it also turns up highly rated linux questions.org howtos
<HappyFool> lsuactiafner: you?
<carambol> is the backports mirror not working?
<lsuactiafner> potch, student here
<HappyFool> lsuactiafner: ah-ha, cool
<lsuactiafner> exams atm.. thats why i dont help much
<carambol> i cant get mplayer
<HappyFool> lsuactiafner: ouch
<LinuxJones> exobot, dude I wish I could give you some help :(
<lsuactiafner> carambol : add repositories
<djm62> FunkDatSit: you have the fonts installed now? use a theme that uses artwiz (or write your own)
<exobot> Nah it's not your fault/problem :)
<lsuactiafner> !repository
<ubotu> lsuactiafner: Wish i knew
<mcscruff> does anyone know that kde app that installs deb files.. i think its something like kpackage
<lsuactiafner> hmmmm
<exobot> You using ubuntu?
<lsuactiafner> whats the command?
<carambol> i have done it allready
<lsuactiafner> !repos
<djm62> mcscruff: why do you want to manually install debs?
<ubotu> Wish i knew, lsuactiafner
<HappyFool> carambol: mplayer-386 is in 'multiverse'
<lsuactiafner> argh
<Stuttergart> Does anyone know why the qla2xxx driver doesn't show up in a 'make menuconfig' even though the drivers are in the kernel source package?
<mcscruff> i can now manually install
<carambol> oh, not in backports?
<mcscruff> now im looking for a nice gui
<djm62> Stuttergart: have you enabled "experimental options"
<mcscruff> there was an app that installed rpm's and deb
<djm62> mcscruff: you should use synaptic or similar
<mcscruff> it is similar
<exobot> blah, I'll try the 1.2rc of ndiswrapper, g'wan . I dare you to work :P
<HappyFool> i think it's 'kynaptic' in kde
<LathropWells> mcscruff - the "alien" command?
<Stuttergart> djm62: I've never even heard of that.
<lsuactiafner> qla2xxx : prolly since you didnt select support for incomplete experimantal options
<Stuttergart> oh
<Stuttergart> no
<Stuttergart> I did
<newuser> So when was the latest of Ubuntu released?
<djm62> april fool's
<lsuactiafner> qla2xxx : Code maturity level options .. [*]  Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers
<HappyFool> newuser: april 2005
<djm62> or thereabouts
<Stuttergart> lsu: yep, that's checked.
<newuser> Hehehe, Okay thanks.. I just got my connection back after 3 years
<LinuxJones> newuser, next release is in October
<newuser> Thank you.
<Stuttergart> And SCSI support and PCI support are both static.
<mcscruff> cheers for al ur help, i want this app because it does a number of things, i think xandros uses it as a primary installer
<mcscruff> or mepis does
<heimdall> HappyFool : yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<HappyFool> heimdall: it works ?
<heimdall> HappyFool : at laaaaaaaaaaaaaast
<heimdall> yeaaaaaaaaaaah
<HappyFool> heh
<heimdall> lol
<HappyFool> good stuff
<LinuxJones> heimdall, what was the problem ?
<heimdall> well
<heimdall> acpi
<exobot> How do you remove things from modprobe again D:
<LinuxJones> heimdall, heh
<djm62> mcscruff: you can certainly use it...but I'd seriously recommend doing things "the ubuntu way" to make your life easier
<heimdall> I type 'e' on grub menu
<exobot> modprobe -r?
<LinuxJones> exobot, modprobe -r module
<heimdall> to edit the boot command
<exobot> ty
<exobot> weird
<heimdall> and then I've added :
<heimdall> pci=noacpi
<GMAN2003> so whos got a link for noobs like me?
<heimdall> and it was okay
<exobot> Even after doing that, I still get a unusual error when modprobing it
<HappyFool> GMAN2003: wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation, or even just wiki.ubuntu.com
<exobot> I get a "could not open /lib/blahblahblah/ndiswrapper.ko"
<heimdall> HappyFool : well it is good news isn't it ??
<djm62> mcscruff: manually downloading .debs is a bit retro for an electro-freak like yourself
<exobot> even after sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper
<HappyFool> heimdall: very ;)
<LinuxJones> exobot, did you run depmod -aE
<Cooner750> anybody know of disk partitioning software for linux? (Ubuntu?)
<heimdall> HappyFool : well now 2 more things
<lsuactiafner> likkashot : lspci | grep -i eth
<djm62> Cooner750: gparted, qparted
<bionic> anyone know how to make evolution check mails on startup?
<lsuactiafner> see if you got two cards detected
<synd_> Cooner750: ubuntuguide.com talks about gparted.
<Nern> hey
<heimdall> 1) update the grub command (maybe there's a way to do this in the graphic mode ?
<LathropWells> cooner - gparted or better qtparted or plain 'ol fdisk.
<heimdall> 2) find the drivers for my WINmodem :(
<synd_> Cooner750: .org i mean
<jasmuz> has anyone been able to load a pencam as USB storage?
<Cooner750> synd_; I know :)
<heimdall> in order to be able to connect to the web with linux :/
<Nern> im doing the server install and i need to know the meta packages to apt-get install X and xfce
<HappyFool> heimdall: what modem do you have?
<Cooner750> I remember using it last night (stupid audio)
<Nern> XFCE is xfce4 i believe
<lsuactiafner> heimdall : you do not need graphics to do something.. ncurses text > all and most compatable
<Nern> but what is the package for xorg
<djm62> Nern: xfce4 will depend on x
<heimdall> lsuactiafner : yeah yeah sure ;)
<djm62> Nern: so just install that
<heimdall> HappyFool : I was just checking...
<mcscruff> dju62: i like it because i can let it install debs without needing to check for libs etc
<LathropWells> Cooner750 - you can easily install any disk software using synaptic / kynaptic (KDE)
<exobot> Hmph, now I'm even further away than I was when I started :o
<Nern> djm62: YES... thats what I was thinking too
<heimdall> HappyFool : smart link 56k modem
<HappyFool> heimdall: really?
<HappyFool> heimdall: ubuntu apparently comes with some support for that
<jasmuz> has anyone been able to load a pencam as USB storage?
<HappyFool> heimdall: the 'sl-modem' packages
<steob> anyone managed to get an AC'97 sound card workin on Hoare?
<heimdall> HappyFool : what ? I tried to detect the modem automatically
<heimdall> and it didn't mange
<heimdall> manage
<HappyFool> heimdall: i think you might still need to download a few packages... just a moment
<djm62> mcscruff: the checks are there for a reason...you are free to do other stuff, but it will make your life more difficult, and impossible for people to assist you if (when) there's trouble
<jasmuz> steob, what kernel are you running?
<synd_> steob: mine worked out of box
<jasmuz> mine did too
<heimdall> HappyFool : sure I agree.... but... I'll have to share a partition with linux
<LathropWells> Nern - you can reinstall the desktop if it's munged using synaptic "ubuntu-desktop" or "kubuntu-desktop"
<mcscruff> dju64 , its kvirc it comes in 2 parts, and you need both but i cant install 1 coz it needs the other
<gorthaug> i've a problem... i've been reinstalled ubuntu hoary and i've trying to reinstall the ut2004 linux demo... The probles is that in my other installation of ubuntu when i run the ut2004 installation script it's appear a wizard... but now don't appear the wizard... i need to install some packages??
<heimdall> HappyFool : cause of course I can only download with windows :)
<HappyFool> heimdall: that's not a problem really, unless you need to resize a partition
<heimdall> no
<Nern> OOOH
<Nern> also
<Nern> is there an XFCE desktop manager
<heimdall> I already made a 10Gb fat32 partition in order to be compatible both with my linux and my windows
<Nern> so i dont have to use kdm or gdm
<jasmuz> gorthaug, run from a gterm and see if it says any error
<steob> jasmuz, latest
<heimdall> I just need ot mount it I suppose
<steob> synd, is there anyway I could copy your config (for the Ac'97)?
<synd_> steob: have you done the soundfix found on ubuntuguide.org
<jasmuz> steob, did you check the ubuntuforums for some troubleshoot...because mine runned out of the box
<steob> synd,  if thats the one that recommends installing the ALSA stuff, yeah
<LathropWells> heimdall - use the optimized defragmentaion option in system mechanic to move all windows files on a disk together. That should give yu more space with the disk resize
<steob> I now get a squeal instead of nothing !
<synd_> steob: hm
<jasmuz> synd hey man
<synd_> jasmuz: yes?
<HappyFool> heimdall: you need these: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=sl-modem&searchon=names&subword=1&version=hoary&release=all
<LathropWells> heimdall - "System Mechanic" is a free trial with full functionality.
<heimdall> LathropWells : ok, actually there are already many files on my partition, that I can't remove nor save elsewhere for the moment, but thanks I note
<gorthaug> jasumz when i run it in a terminal appear a "text" installer... but... why don't appear now the "graphic" wizard?
<HappyFool> heimdall: unfortunately you may need to do a bit of compiling and tweaking
<steob> I got a tosh satellite a60
<Cooner750> how do I resize a partition with gparted?
<djm62> mcscruff: I get 4 kvirc packages in "universe"
<lukus001> https://jsecom16c.sun.com/ECom/EComActionServlet/LegalPage:~:com.sun.sunit.sdlc.content.LegalWebPageInfo;jsessionid=B486B571D1B9C4CB35518F2CACFBDE77;jsessionid=B486B571D1B9C4CB35518F2CACFBDE77                     do i download both linux one or both?
<jasmuz> gorthaug, i have no idea....mine hasnt given me problems neither on warty or hoary
<mcscruff> why aint i :S
<Cooner750> On a external HD. I can see the HD but the partition menu is greyed out
<steob> I think ubuntu is great but g/f aint havin it cos her MP3's don't play!
<djm62> mcscruff: you might need to enable some extra repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list
<heimdall> HappyFool : hum... as soon as it is not too hard to compile I can try... :/
<HappyFool> heimdall: hrm
<steob> I dont wanna go back to Win
<djm62> mcscruff: this is on the wiki, hang on I'll dig it out
<heimdall> I'm not, as you can guess, very used to those things
<HappyFool> heimdall: i installed all of this cos i thought it might support my modem
<LathropWells> heimdall - an external usb/firewire case is under $50 and makes good use of an old internal drive.
<heimdall> I only compile MY little programms :)
<HappyFool> heimdall: but don't remember the details
<WeirdAl> Hi everyone
<WeirdAl> My laptop was turned off when I got home and my dad swears blind it wasn't him...
<WeirdAl> Is there a way of finding out what was happening before it shut down?
<WeirdAl> Actually, new question...
<HappyFool> lukus001: at a guess, the second one is for non-english languages
<steob> ask yer dad?
<heimdall> HappyFool : ... I'm not following you anymore.. :(
<WeirdAl> If you press the off button while the screen is password locked, will it still shut down?
<HappyFool> heimdall: sorry, you need to install sl-modem-daemon and sl-modem-source
<WeirdAl> Dad won't know, he said there was a password and so he just unplugged the net.
<HappyFool> heimdall: i *think* sl-modem-source has a howto. let me quickly install it and see..
<jasmuz> WeirdAl, yep
<heimdall> HappyFool : oh oki...
<WeirdAl> aah, I'll see if he did that
<heimdall> HappyFool : is it not possible to find some executable files somewhere ?
<heimdall> HappyFool : I know this is not in the "linux spirit"... :)
<steob> ok I'm going to have to install Win XP alongside this Ubuntu - any suggestions on how to do this without re-installin Ubuntu?
<Prawntasm> Would someone help me set up my ethernet connection? It works on a Knoppix cd, but I get no DHCPOFFERs in my Ubuntu installation
<HappyFool> heimdall: no, i think there's some legal/licensing issues (must be, otherwise it would be in compiled form)
<synd_> steob: its suggested that Win is installed first.
<jasmuz> steob,  why the heck are you going back to Win?
<synd_> steob: then ubuntu
<heimdall> HappyFool : ah ok....
<Cooner750> anybody?
<exobot> jasmuz since wireless works there D:
<WeirdAl> No, he didn't do that.
<steob> cos I can't get sound to work!
<HappyFool> heimdall: doesn't look *too* hard
<djm62> mcscruff: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Cooner750> How do I resize partitions in gparted?
<heimdall> HappyFool : sounds like it is not just a 'make' to do :/ am I right ?
<djm62> mcscruff: sorry that took a while
<HappyFool> heimdall: not too much more
<WeirdAl> When I turned my laptop back on I got an error screen that didn't seem to have an error on it, but it was asking if I wanted to load defaults from CMOS
<heimdall> :)
<WeirdAl> So I'd kinda like to know what happened to my PC before it shut down.
<HappyFool> heimdall: but you will need to install the 'kernel-package' package as well
<heimdall> little things to configure before I suppose ?
<LathropWells> heimdall - you can use the graphical find tool on the taskbar under places or the command line  slocate <file_name> = spam find --regex <file_name>
<HappyFool> heimdall: no, not really
<carlos_> :(
<mcscruff> dj , np, i get 1 kvirc but its too old
<heimdall> HappyFool : what is this kernel-package ?
<lukus001> if /var/install/ doesnt exist do i just create it?
<Cooner750> is there anyway I can save my settings in ubuntu
<Cooner750> ?
<djm62> mcscruff: after you've enabled the repos?
<synd_> Cooner750: save seesion upon logout.
<HappyFool> heimdall: i'm not completely certain, but it looks like a way to create kernel-related packages
<Cooner750> what does that do when I use a live cd?
<HappyFool> heimdall: it's not on the cd, so you'll need to download it too
<synd_> Cooner750: um
<Cooner750> I'd like to save it to my FAT32 external HD
<LathropWells> heimdall - ubuntu uses "linux" in place of "kernel" synaptic can easily find them.
<theotheo> Can't get totemplayer apt-get install mplayer
<mcscruff> dj, yes
<HappyFool> heimdall: use packages.ubuntu.com to find the 'correct' version for hoary
<Cooner750> I know you could in slax... :(
<heimdall> HappyFool : no pb as soon as it is not too heavy (56k :))
<exobot> WORK, I COMMAND YOU NDISWRAPPER!
<HappyFool> heimdall: i.e., search for 'kernel-package' there
<djm62> mcscruff: I get four at version 2.1.3.1
<synd_> Cooner750: beyond my level.. i dont mess with live cds.
<HappyFool> heimdall: yeah, me too ;)
<HappyFool> heimdall: none of these are too big, i don't think
<heimdall> HappyFool : oh ?
<pfp> Cooner750: you could mount the fat32, then tar your home dir there (if it's personal settings you need, not system- )
<synd_> exobot: are the other things in System > Prefs > Networking disabled/unconfigured?
<exobot> er, wtf, my comp has locked up...
<heimdall> HappyFool : I'm suprised... I thought I was the only one still in the middle age of the internet :)
<HappyFool> heimdall: you'll need to install stuff from the cd though -- including 'build-essential' and 'linux-headers-386'
<exobot> mouse hasa + with a border on the top and left
<mcscruff> dj, that is an old version, current stable is 3.2.0
<HappyFool> heimdall: we have a telecommunications monopoly here in sa. DSL is expensive and crippled.
<exobot> argh
<Cooner750> pfp: how could I go about tarring it?
<exobot> Something in firefox
<lukus001> happyfool: i'm on this site saying to download a linux build to /var/instal/... but the /install/ part doesnt exisit and i cant creat a folder in var
<HappyFool> lukus001: try 'sudo mkdir /var/install'
<lukus001> ty
<pfp> Cooner750: tar -C ~ -czpf /mnt/fatdisk/homedir.tar.gz .
<exobot> synd_, yes
<HappyFool> heimdall: anyway, download the sl-modem-daemon, sl-modem-source and kernel-package packages from package.ubuntu.com
<pfp> Cooner750: (note the final dot)
#ubuntu 2005-06-25
<mcscruff> is there a manuel way to install deb files without it checking dependencies?
<LathropWells> HappyFool - did you say sa South America?
<exobot> I'm trying to make ndiswrapper make my wireless card work...
<heimdall> HappyFool :oh oh oh.... you're going too fast (sorry) I'm still with this kernel package, and you're telling me about another thing
<HappyFool> LathropWells: south africa
<djm62> mcscruff: you can force it with dpkg
<HappyFool> heimdall: sorry ;)
<LathropWells> HappyFool - Nice
<mcscruff> i think if i force them both it should work
<djm62> mcscruff: but you might just be better compiling from source...
<HappyFool> LathropWells: i like it ;) except i wish i had dsl ;)
<Cooner750> pfp; I get this error: tar: /mnt/fatdisk/homedir.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<Cooner750> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<djm62> mcscruff: forcing messes with the integrity of the package database
<HappyFool> heimdall: basically, there's not too much to install
<Prawntasm> My dhclient isn't receiving any offers, does anyone have any idea what's wrong?
<heimdall> HappyFool : no pb, but I prefer understand what I'm doing.. and all of that is brand new (you better than anyone here know that I never succedeed:)
<Cooner750> the external HD is mounted as sda
<Cooner750> /mnt/sda
<djm62> mcscruff: I just found the page...I don't know why ubuntu's so out of date
<HappyFool> heimdall: quite a lot of what's necessary is already on the cd
<pfp> Cooner750: mmm, replace /mnt/fatdisk with the dir where you mounted your fat32 partition to
<mcscruff> dju62: i force it in other distros, hopefully ubuntu will be the same
<LathropWells> HappyFool - two phonlines and a "Bonded Channel"?
<heimdall> HappyFool : http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=kernel-package&searchon=names&subword=1&version=hoary&release=all this one ?
<mcscruff> but i use gui to force with them
<HappyFool> LathropWells: you've completely lost me
<LathropWells> HappyFool - shotgun modem.
<HappyFool> LathropWells: err... ok ;)
<djm62> mcscruff: maybe you should compile...
<Cooner750> If I could just install Ubuntu on the external i'd be good to go. Will the installer let me resize a partiton?... gparted will not let me select any partition options on the external HD
<HappyFool> heimdall: yeah
<lukus001> is there a defult root admin password when you first install ubuntu?
<HappyFool> heimdall: that and the two sl-modem- packages i pointed you to earlier
<jasmuz> lukus001, no
<heimdall> okay
<pfp> lukus001: see this page:
<HappyFool> lukus001: root is disabled by default. use sudo
<pfp> !rootsudo
<ubotu> I heard rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<LathropWells> ubotu tell lukus001 rootsudo
<LathropWells> lukus001 type  !rootsudo
<exobot> ok, good
<exobot> I am back to where I started ....
<lukus001> ~!rootsudo event not found?
<heimdall> HappyFool : during the downloading time, can you remember me how to mount my partition ?
<HappyFool> heimdall: you'll also need to install 'build-essential', 'linux-headers-386' and 'dpkg-dev' -- all of these are on the install cd
<heimdall> ok
<heimdall> i note
<HappyFool> heimdall: yeah, that's not too hard. you have an ntfs partition ?
<exobot> goody, it's visible in the networking thing
<exobot> OMG
<exobot> OMG
<exobot> OMG
<exobot> it found.. another AP.. that means it must have scanned...
<heimdall> I think 'build-essential have been already installed
<exobot> that means.. it must be working!
<heimdall> during the installation process
<HappyFool> heimdall: it's not installed by default
<carlos_> still havent found how to enable my second nic card
<heimdall> oh
<HappyFool> heimdall: most users don't need gcc ;)
<heimdall> ok so .. :)
<HappyFool> that's the theory, anyway
<lsuactiafner> gcc rocks
<pfp> lukus001: he meant on the channel :), that makes ubotu spit out the url
<lsuactiafner> most ppl should have it jsut to brag
<lukus001> oh
<lukus001> !rootsudo
<ubotu> rumour has it, rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<lsuactiafner> i like my woman like i like my programming.. c++
<exobot> yeesssss
<lsuactiafner> hehe
<exobot> Ndiswrapper 1.2 is the way forward...
<Cooner750> http://img77.echo.cx/img77/2029/screenshot9nj.png
<heimdall> ok
<HappyFool> heimdall: anyway, to mount an ntfs partition, first you must create the mount point: 'sudo mkdir /media/windows'
<Cooner750> thats what happens with my external HD in gparted
<heimdall> HappyFool : this is a FAT32 partition
<HappyFool> heimdall: and then to mount it, 'mount -t ntfs -o umask=000 /dev/hda1 /media/windows'
<HappyFool> heimdall: err, ok
<Cooner750> oops. hold on. wrong screenshot
<exobot> Reboot time, please please work when I restart
<HappyFool> heimdall: let me just read the man page quick ;) i think it's similar
<heimdall> HappyFool : sorry ;)
<pfp> nice backgroubd though
<deviant> hello guys
<heimdall> HappyFool : I've made a fat32 partition coz a friend of mine told me it was easier to share files between linux and windows
<deviant> is there any way i cand make gaim to view a web cam from a user, using yahoo account ?!?
<HappyFool> heimdall: it is. fat32 is read-write under linux, while ntfs is read-only
<heimdall> ok
<heimdall> so this is what I want
<dooglus> peter_: no.
<GNULinuxer> deviant, no
<HappyFool> heimdall: i'm going to give you a read-only mount command, just for safety
<heimdall> so it was a good advice, I'll thank him ;)
<GNULinuxer> deviant, try gaim-vv
<heimdall> HappyFool : oh ?
<sorush20> has anyone here had problems with firefox installing Flash plugin in Ubuntu
<djm62> gah
<sorush20> quote; yes
<heimdall> HappyFool : just for the moment ok
<fps> In debian, the default mysql-server root user has no password.  In ubuntu, this seems not to be the case. Any clue what the mysql root user's password is by default?
<dooglus> I've installed 'breezy'.  What's the easiest way to be able to run the old 'hoary' version of evolution?
<exobot> HAH
<exobot> YES
<HappyFool> heimdall: sudo mount -t vfat -o umask=222,ro /dev/hda1 /media/windows
<exobot> HAHAHA I BEAT YOU NDISWRAPPER
<exobot> brb, connecting in xchat on ubuntu
<heimdall> ',' ?
<HappyFool> heimdall: then all your windows files will be available under /media/windows
<HappyFool> yah
<heimdall> ok
<HappyFool> i'm reasonably certain that's correct... let me try it
<heimdall> hum
<lukus001> okay .... it says i dont have permission to write to the folder... how can i move a file from my desktop to a folder? drag and drop wont work ...
<fps> heimdall, ',' seperates -o arguments for mount
<heimdall> hda1 is the name of the partition no ?
<heimdall> or the disk name ?
<newuser> Excuse me, When I download a source code (like tor) where does it get saved?
<HappyFool> heimdall: yeah. oh, that assumes that windows is on the first partition
<newuser> =)
<heimdall> HappyFool : yeah but this is not the one I wnat to share
<HappyFool> lukus001: the file should be in /home/lukus/Desktop
<heimdall> :)
<heimdall> HappyFool : sorry lol
<exobot> :D
<HappyFool> lukus001: use 'sudo mv' to move it
<exobot> yayyyy
<exobot> LinuxJones, I got it working :)!
<lukus001> yeah but  want to move it to var/install/java/1.4.2
<lukus001> agh
<heimdall> HappyFool : I think the is so hda2
<lukus001> ah*
<pedro_> mldonkey is post 127.0.0.1:4001 does not accept connections (core not found)
<dooglus> newuser: what did you do to download the source code?
<HappyFool> lukus001: or maybe 'gksudo nautilus' to get a 'root' nautilus
<newuser> Well I was wrong, i'm sorry..
<HappyFool> heimdall: ok, then /dev/hda2 instead of /dev/hda1
<newuser> I meant, that i've downloaded tor,
<newuser> But where can I save this to install it from the kernel?
<heimdall> HappyFool : ok
<newuser> I am reading, but I can't find my answer.
<dooglus> newuser: how did you download it?
<newuser> I'm, sorry..
<HappyFool> heimdall: um, ok, so you've got the packages, you've got build tools
<heimdall> HappyFool : and what is the read-only parameter in your command ?
<HappyFool> heimdall: ro
<newuser> ttp://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor
<djm62> newuser: I'm not quite clear on what you mean...
<shekhar> hello anyone here know how to dial a mobile phone via bluetooth in hoary?
<heimdall> HappyFool : obviously :-D
<HappyFool> -o umask=222 sets the permissions to r-xr-xr-x for all files (means all users can read)
<newuser> I'm just trying to set this up, but i'm having some difficulties..
<newuser> =(
<HappyFool> and the ,ro is an extra option, making the mount read-only
<heimdall> HappyFool : rw or wr after ?
<HappyFool> heimdall: it's rwx
<djm62> newuser: have you enabled the other repositories in sources.list?
<heimdall> lol oki :)
<HappyFool> heimdall: sorry, i guess this is all linux-speak
<heimdall> like chmod
<newuser> No..
<HappyFool> heimdall: yeah
<heimdall> okay
<djm62> newuser: tor is in the "universe" repository
<HappyFool> heimdall: let me just take a last check at the package dependencies
<dooglus> newuser: you just need to "sudo apt-get install tor"
<newuser> How do I enable it?
<heimdall> HappyFool : oki
<djm62> newuser: which means if you uncomment (remove the '#' mark) the right lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<djm62> newuser: you can use synaptic to install tor
<HappyFool> heimdall: ah, you also need libasound -- that might be installed by default. it's on the cd if it isn't
<djm62> newuser: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//AddingRepositoriesHowto
<dooglus> newuser: 'tor' is in 'universe'.  you need to add 'universe' to your repositories
<steob> any one have any ideas about this: ALSA /usr/src/alsa-driver-1.0.9rc4a/alsa-kernel/pci/atiixp.c:518: atiixp: codec reset timeout
<heimdall> HappyFool : lol.... this is horrible....
<HappyFool> heimdall: yeah
<newuser> Ah I see, well thanks alot.
<HappyFool> heimdall: it's a lot easier if you're connected to the net
<HappyFool> heimdall: ah-ha
<HappyFool> heimdall: you also need module-assistant, which must be downloaded (again, packages.ubuntu.com)
<heimdall> HappyFool : with me it has always be the hard way
<heimdall> ..
<HappyFool> heimdall: heh.
<HappyFool> heimdall: ok, first install build-essential, dpkg-dev, linux-headers-386 and libasound (all from the cd)
<HappyFool> heimdall: you should be able to use apt-get for all of those
<HappyFool> heimdall: as in 'sudo apt-get install <packagename>'
<heimdall> yeah
<Codeman7> Hi, I have a problem. my X keeps freezing for a second or so every minute or so... if that makes sense. Pointer and typing just freeze for a second, and then resume.
<HappyFool> heimdall: then install module-assistant, using dpkg: 'sudo dpkg -i module-assistant'
<fps> In debian, the default mysql-server root user has no password.  In ubuntu, this seems not to be the case. Any clue what the mysql root user's password is by default?
<lsuactiafner> Codeman7 : you got a slow pc?
<HappyFool> heimdall: and then 'sl-modem-source', using dpkg again: 'sudo dpkg -i sl-modem-source'
<Cooner750> what is the password for the default livecd user 'ubuntu'!? I accidently locked the screen and I have to use the power button to reboot and I lost all of my settings
<Codeman7> lsuactiafner: 1.13GHz PIII?
<newuser> Hey, thanks for the great link.. I'm really greatful. Bye
<Codeman7> lsuactiafner: Ubuntu is running really smoothly and VERY quick, it's just the intermittent freeze that is causing problems.
<heimdall> ok
<lsuactiafner> onboard graphics card?
<heimdall> and the deamon ?
<exobot> mmmm
<exobot> smooth
<Codeman7> lsuactiafner: Yeah, it's a laptop. I am using the GeForce2 Go drivers, though, which made no difference.
<djm62> newuser: come back if you have problems ;)
<HappyFool> heimdall: also install kernel-package : sudo dpkg -i kernel-package
<newuser> Hehe thanks alot..
<lsuactiafner> Codeman7 : what are you doing when it stalls?
<Cooner750> ubuntu runs very well on a AMD Athlon XP 3200 :)
<Codeman7> lsuactiafner: Anything. Sitting at the desktop, using irssi, firefox...
<lsuactiafner> your cpu might be going idle to save batteries
<HappyFool> heimdall: ok, now you can read /usr/share/doc/sl-modem-source/README.Debian
<HappyFool> heimdall: i'm giving you the 'make-kpkg' recipe mentioned there
<heimdall> HappyFool : just sudo dpkg -i, and it will install the sources ?? no need to compile something ?
<Codeman7> lsuactiafner: So what can I do about it?
<griff> evening guys
<HappyFool> heimdall: yes, but it will *only* install the sources
<HappyFool> heimdall: we're still getting the compile bit ;)
<benplaut> d*mn! flux is FAST!
<lsuactiafner> Codeman7 : this is terrible but it might work... pgrep -u your_X_user | xargs renice -3
<heimdall> aaaaah
<heimdall> :)
<lsuactiafner> use sudo
<heimdall> it could'nt be that easy :)
<benplaut> needs some GUI config tools, though
<griff> trying to sort out vmware on ubuntu - I've downloaded the linux-2.6.10-5 headers and I'm trying to compile the kernel... getting this error - make[1] : *** No rule to make target `init/main.o', needed by `init/built-in.o'.  Stop.
<griff> any ideas?
<lsuactiafner> benplaut : blackbox is faster
<djm62> benplaut: fluxconf
<Moe|Joe> hey
<Moe|Joe> how do i go about editing a txt file in commandline?
<djm62> benplaut: although there is satisfaction in making your own theme
<HappyFool> heimdall: just a moment... i'm installing kernel-package
<djm62> Moe|Joe: nano textfile.txt
<pepsi> griff, compiling the kernel for vmware?
<benplaut> djm62: i'm using it... but it's actually (IMO) easier to use the text files than that thing...
<griff> ok
<player1> Hi all!!
<benplaut> hello
<djm62> Moe|Joe: the ^s on the bottom represent the ctrl key for entering commands
<lsuactiafner> Codeman7 : did it help?
<griff> pepsi, when I try to install vmware, vmware complains with this error when I point it to the linux headers - The path "/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5-amd64-generic" is an existing
<griff> directory, but it does not contain at least one of these directories "linux",
<griff> "asm", "net" as expected. So does that mean I have to compile the kernel to create those directories?
<player1> I am building a video game system... I need to control the mouse in KDE and fluxbox with the joystick... anyone know how i can do this? TIA :)
<Codeman7> lsuactiafner: I keep getting "setpriority: Permission denied"
<griff> heh - hope that doesn't count as a flood :D
<Moe|Joe> (djm62): so i press ctrl+s yeh?
<lsuactiafner> Codeman7 : sudo before the command
<Codeman7> lsuactiafner: Didn't help
<pepsi> griff, you should be able to just hit enter for the path to the headers
<sorush20> guys how do you get into SU mode in the terminal in Ubuntu
<Codeman7> lsuactiafner: That is, I did use sudo before it
<djm62> Moe|Joe: ^X means ctrl-X for instance
<Moe|Joe> kk
<lsuactiafner> Codeman7 : run the command as root, get a root terminal then
<djm62> Moe|Joe: when you run nano, the commands are listed at the bottom of the screen so you don't have to remember
<Moe|Joe> writeout means save file?
<Codeman7> lsuactiafner: K, that worked.
<djm62> Moe|Joe: yeah
<griff> pepsi, the default path that vmware suggests on installation is good old /usr/src/linux/include - but I don't have it (I'm using AMD64)
<Codeman7> lsuactiafner: Alright, lemme use it for a few minutes and see if anything improved.
<sorush20> I keep trying to get into the SU mode in the terminal but it asks me for a passwrod I only know of one pass since I installed Ubuntu and that doesn't work for the getting into SU mode.. can anyone help... please
<djm62> Moe|Joe: although if you exit, it will ask if you want to save
<pepsi> ah
<Moe|Joe> kk
<HappyFool> heimdall: ok
<djm62> sorush20: there is no root passwd: use sudo with your own passwd to temporarily gain privileges
<griff> so I probably don't have something installed
<Moe|Joe> now my laptop shud boot up properly :)
<Codeman7> nope, lsuactiafner ... still doing it.
<heimdall> HappyFool : ok ?
<sorush20> djm62: thanks for the tip ,  right.. why is that.. in fedora and suse this is not the case
<HappyFool> heimdall: now cd to the linux 'source' directory: cd /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5
<Codeman7> lsuactiafner: Someone suggested it may have something to do with laptop power management, but didn't know how to turn it off...
<HappyFool> heimdall: then type 'sudo make-kpkg modules_image'
<HappyFool> heimdall: a .deb file will appear in /usr/src
<djm62> sorush20: ubuntu people think it's easier, and safer not to have a root user to tempt people to login as root, and not to have a rarely-used passwd that you HAVE to remember
<lsuactiafner> Codeman7 : then as periodically here.. till someone can answer you.. i think its got to do with too-aggressive power management
<HappyFool> heimdall: should be called sl-modem-modules-2.6.10_2.9.9a-1ubuntu4+10.00.Custom_i386.deb
<heimdall> oh...
<heimdall> wait wait wait :)
<lsuactiafner> run top and check whats using resources when it stalls
<HappyFool> heimdall: that is the compile step
<HappyFool> heimdall: now install that package (using dpkg -i) and install sl-modem-daemon as well
<HappyFool> heimdall: now your modem driver is installed
<djm62> sorush20: you can enable the root passwd, but things run quite well without it, other than some specific cases
<pepsi> griff, you using vmware 4 or 5?
<heimdall> HappyFool : lol great.... this IS difficule :)
<heimdall> difficult
<HappyFool> heimdall: um, i don't know if sl-modem-daemon creates a /dev/modem -- if it does, then all you need to do is run pppconfig, or use the gnome network tool
<griff> pepsi, two mins - getting somewhere here :)
<HappyFool> heimdall: if it doesn't, you need to find out what it's called the modem (it'll be /dev/tty<seomthing>, probably)
<HappyFool> and use than in pppconfig
<HappyFool> man, it's late *yawn*
<paintooth> asp on linux ^_^ http://www.sun.com/software/chilisoft/
<paintooth> hi
<Codeman7> lsuactiafner: Is gnome-terminal, while rug irssi, supposed to use 40-50% cpu?
<Gombeni> how can I instruct mc to drop me in the last directory I was in before exiting it?
<sggs> Hi folks. Installed ubuntu hoary on my dad's computer, with dual boot windows xp. I installed grub in the MBR. Everything worked fine for a couple of days when suddenly, now he gets "GRUB loading, please wait... / Error 15"
<Codeman7> lsuactiafner: And something just jumped up while it froze but I couldn't catch it
<sggs> what can I do to debug the problem?
<Cooner750> brb
<HappyFool> sggs: error 15 is 'file not found'
<pfp> Gombeni: write a shell wrapper for it?
<HappyFool> sggs: do you know what changed on the machine?
<sggs> HappyFool: what file is it looking for? I don't think anything changed on the machine, except if winxp did it by itself
<Gombeni> pfp: in some distros it did it by default
<paintooth> Codeman7:  ?
<sorush20> how the hell do you install java on Ubuntu?
<HappyFool> sggs: at a guess, /boot/grub/menu.lst or another file in that directory (/boot/grub/) has gone missing, though i can't imagein why
<M_Fatih> hi all
<HappyFool> sorush20: see wiki.ubuntu.com/Java for instructions
<fabio> Oh guys I am having problem with sound!! ;((
<fabio> All of a sudden Ubuntu doesn't play the sound!!
<pfp> Gombeni: i don't use mc... maybe there's a conffile option for it?
<M_Fatih> i have a problem with my soundcard. i can't play sounds in my manually added user..
<heimdall> HappyFool : hum, when you said "now install that package as well using dpkg -i" you mean for the .deb file ?
<M_Fatih> i have joinned "audio grou"
<M_Fatih> i have joinned "audio group" this user..
<HappyFool> heimdall: yes, the one you created with make-kpkg
<pfp> M_Fatih: have you logged out & back in after joining the group?
<fabio> it was playing great till 5mins ago... I have then installed Mplayer for Firefox and after that it seemed to play about! ;((] 
<HappyFool> heimdall: any last questions? I need to go to sleep
<griff> pepsi,  fixed it :) stupidity on my part
<M_Fatih> pfp, so many times.. :(
<Codeman7> paintooth: what what?
<pepsi> griff, what was the problem?
<M_Fatih> i only listen music with my root user :..((
<linux_newbie> Hi, can anyone help me with installing Apache, php, and MySQL??
<heimdall> HappyFool : I think I won't manage for the first time, this is a lot of information for a rookie like me... but you deserve to sleep !!
<paintooth> Codeman7:  strange gnome status
<griff> I installed too many linux header packages and it confused something
<HappyFool> heimdall: yeah, unfortunately it is complex :(
<M_Fatih> linux_newbie, what is problem..?
<pfp> M_Fatih: hmm. does running 'id' in a shell show this group?
<sggs> HappyFool: can you check if anything is wrong here? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/115
<djm62> gah...sound on linux needs the fix0r
<fabio> Sound is Back!!! Yeeees :P
<paintooth> Codeman7:  mine is ok
<HappyFool> linux_newbie: use synaptic. system -> administration -> synaptic
<fabio> linux_newbie, sure I will
<HappyFool> sggs: just quickly. i'm falling asleep at the keyboard ;)
<heimdall> HappyFool : I can't do much to thank you but ....
<linux_newbie> i have everything installed
<heimdall> HappyFool : it was very nice to take all this time to explain to me
<fabio> linux_newbie, http:127.0.0.1 and see what happen?
<linux_newbie> now how can i configure and run apache with php and mysql?
<HappyFool> sggs: is that it?
<HappyFool> heimdall: no problem ;)
<fabio> linux_newbie, oh uhm yes, just a se
<HappyFool> heimdall: i hope you get it working
<sggs> HappyFool: I snipped the beginning to tell the truth
<linux_newbie> fabio, let me try that
<HappyFool> sggs: the top half of that file is missing
<HappyFool> sggs: ah
<HappyFool> sggs: good ;)
<linux_newbie> fabio, i get the default apache page where it tells me to replace it with my own page
<heimdall> HappyFool : I hope so.... but you now what ? if I don't, I'll try, try try try and try again ;)
<linux_newbie> what about the php?
<fabio> linux_newbie, great, no u need php
<HappyFool> heimdall: good stuff
<heimdall> know*
<linux_newbie> i installed everything
<fabio> linux_newbie, sudo apt-get install php4
<Cynetix> Hello :) I just installed ubuntu and it installed grub and rebooted but went into XP instead of ubuntu. Any suggestions.
<linux_newbie> i just don't know what to do next
<linux_newbie> fabio, i did that already
<fabio> well u are done
<HappyFool> sggs: can you also paste up there the output of 'ls -l /boot' and 'sudo fdisk -l' ?
<sggs> HappyFool: I'm suspicious about the /dev/sda7 part. sda7 appears to be /home, while sda6 is /
<HappyFool> sggs: hmm
<linux_newbie> what about the mysql, how do i know if it works?
<linux_newbie> and the php
<phoenixp3k> what is the path to the printer program in Ubuntu?
<HappyFool> sggs: but why would it have changed?
<fabio> linux_newbie, you are done, next? Place a file inside /var/www called info.php or whatever pleases you
<linux_newbie> ok
<sggs> HappyFool: yep, a second, just booting the ubuntu live cd
<linux_newbie> should i try phpinfo fabio??
<fabio> linux_newbie, and type inside that file      <?php phpinfo() ?>
<linux_newbie> ok
<HappyFool> sggs: i really do need to go to bed ;)
<linux_newbie> let me do that fabio
<djm62> futurama calls
<sggs> HappyFool: can you wait 5 more minutes please? :)
<HappyFool> sure
* player1 is so sexy!!
<fabio> linux_newbie, about MySql? Well just get PHPMyadmin, and it will hopefully run, so you can see MySql if it's working or not ;P
<linux_newbie> i have herd of php myadmin
<Codeman7> paintooth: oh... yeah, I dunno... it's fine now :/
<linux_newbie> but how do i get it fabio?
<fabio> linux_newbie, get what? phpmyadmin? http://www.phpmyadmin.com
<paintooth> #@$%^^%&*(
<sggs> HappyFool: why I think anything could have changed on this computer is because the hard drive is making a weird sound...
<HappyFool> sggs: eek
<sggs> lol
<paintooth> randon ol
<paintooth> randon lol
<fabio> linux_newbie, oh remember that for every file you want to put into /var/www you must be root
<sggs> HappyFool: even though I'm booting a live CD. It shouldn't access the hard drive should it?
<deviant> can anyone help me. when i`m using gaim-vv web cam feature, the only thing i cand see is a green bird. what`s rong?
<HappyFool> sggs: it might read the drive
<sggs> HappyFool: I'm at the "Starting Enterprise Volume Management System" part of the boot process
<fabio> linux_newbie, so just do like   sudo gedit /var/www/test.php
<linux_newbie> oh, ok fabio, thank you
<paintooth> hehe
<limer> anyone here familiar with PAN?
<fabio> linux_newbie, yw, oh sorry the link was http://www.phpmyadmin.net
<linux_newbie> oh, ok fabio
<fabio> linux_newbie, just download the latest version, extract into the www dir and lunch the index.php ;) Have fun
<Fanskapet> hmm is WINE working in 64bit linux yet?
<fabio> launch
<linux_newbie> Thank you soo much fabio
<paintooth> hehe
<fabio> linux_newbie, no probs, you welcome, ask if you got other probs ;)
<linux_newbie> o, i will
<limer> anyone here familiar with the PAN newsreader?
<sggs> HappyFool: that's a long time reading...
<linux_newbie> g2g for now, i will be back
<HappyFool> sggs: hmm
<phoenixp3k> could someone at least tell me the name of Ubuntu's printing program?
<HappyFool> phoenixp3k: i think the print manager is called 'cups'
<Fanskapet> isn't cups only the driver interface?
<linux_newbie> fabio, u here?
<HappyFool> not sure. i don't have a printer ;)
<fabio> linux_newbie, sure
<sggs> HappyFool: the noise stopped, but nothing is happening any more...
<phoenixp3k> HappyFool, thanks I'll look into it
<linux_newbie> when i go to http://localhost/tet.php it asks me to download it??
<linux_newbie> **test.php
<HappyFool> phoenixp3k: see System -> Administration -> Printing
<sggs> linux_newbie: you need to set the php mime type in apache
<fabio> linux_newbie, ohh, you didn't do the installation correctly then
<HappyFool> sggs: nothing?
<linux_newbie> ok, so what do i have to do?
<HappyFool> sggs: the live-cd boot has frozen?
<fabio> linux_newbie, or the configuration rather
<linux_newbie> ok, can u help me with that?
<sggs> HappyFool: right, looks so. stopped at enterprise volume management system
<fabio> linux_newbie, will try just a sex
<likkashot> damnit im going to die before i get this nic card to work
<fabio> oppps sec
<phoenixp3k> HappyFool, my browser asks that I specify the printer program location
<sggs> before I've managed to boot without any problem. The noise was there though
<linux_newbie> fabio, what?\
<HappyFool> sggs: but previously ubuntu was installed with no problems?
<HappyFool> phoenixp3k: sorry, as i said, i don't have a printer. try /usr/bin/lpr, see if that works
<fabio> linux_newbie, sorry I meant just a sec, anyway this will probably help you: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#apachehttpserver
<linux_newbie> let me see if that site will help me, fabio
<HappyFool> sggs: it looks like you might have a hardware problem, but i don't know
<sggs> HappyFool: Yes and no: yes because I could boot into Ubuntu or Windows at choice, and no because ubuntu wouldn't start the Xserver because of some graphic card compatibility problem
<fabio> linux_newbie, sure, it worked for me ;)
<sggs> HappyFool: That's what I'm thinking as well. Since the computer is new and still under waranty, I told my dad I won't spend too much time on it...
<HappyFool> sggs: i'm not sure what to suggest
<HappyFool> sggs: i'd backup the data and try to get a new drive, or whatever
<HappyFool> sggs: anyway, i'm off to bed
<sggs> HappyFool: Thanks anyways. good night
<HappyFool> good night ;)
<newuser> I need a C, compiler.. Does anyone have a clue of which package I should obtain for that? =)
<sorush20> guys I'm trying to this directory to install flash manually but its not working I get the message that the directory does not exsists
<sorush20> cd//home/sadaf/Desktop/install_flash_player_7_linux
<pepsi> newuser, build-essentials
<ompaul> newuser, g__
<ompaul> newuser, g++ sorry
<newuser> Huh?
<mjr> newuser, pepsi, actually, build-essential, without the s
<newuser> Hehe, either which?
<pepsi> ok
<newuser> Hehe..
<ompaul> newuser, apt-get build-essential - is a lot more than the compiler but is really useful
<linux_newbie> fabio, thanks for the site
<newuser> Okay i'm on it.
<newuser> Thanks,
<linux_newbie> i may be on later if i need any more help, i appreciate it
<fabio> linux_newbie, np, di it work?
<phoenixp3k> HappyFool, thanks for the help, I think I found the right program in that directory
<likkashot> any ubuntu wizzards in here
<robertj> likkashot: not I, but if you ask a question you might attract the attention of one
<fabio> likkashot, why what r u looking for?
<dampjam> I have a very strange problem, like a memory leak.  I recently installed Ubuntu on a laptop that functions as a router.  It runs DHCP Server 3, has a few ip tables rules, and ssh.  Over a week, the time to connect via ssh slows down, then will not accept any, and at that point DHCP server stops giving out ips, but the iptable rules still work.
<ompaul> one persons wizzard is anothers junior sys admin, ask your question and see what happens likkashot
<likkashot> ive been here since last night hahaha=
<linux_newbie> fabio, i followed the guide, but it still asks to download the file
<dampjam> It's like it will not start any more threads
<chillywilly> hey ppl
<SeamusLP> dampjam:  Does restarting DHCP help?
<fabio> linux_newbie, hmm, have you downloaded the extra repositories and everything b4 trying to install php?
<chillywilly> I have several problems after installing Ubuntu amd64 on my penguin computing server
<linux_newbie> yes
<dampjam> SeamusLP: by the time it's that slow, I cannot even login locally to try to restart it
<likkashot> I got a a network card problem  , I got 2 onboard card and one of them wont be discovered at all
<linux_newbie> let me try agian, fabio
<ompaul> likkashot, I still wonder what your question is
<SeamusLP> dampjam:  Try setting up a cron job to restart it once or twice a week
<fabio> linux_newbie, ok, I won't be here for long anyway, time to go to bed soon ;)
<chillywilly> 1) I get this message: scsi_proc_hostdir_add: proc_mkdir failed for <NULL>
<likkashot> How do I make it work
* chillywilly decides to tackle these things one at a time
<linux_newbie> fabio, it still asks to download
<linux_newbie> any ideas?
<dampjam> SeamusLP: hmmm, not sure I like that idea
<newuser> Ahh shoot, I need the damn cd to install build-essential
<newuser> I don't have seem to have it anymore!
<ompaul> likkashot, make what work? I am not good at getting blood out of a stone
<SeamusLP> dampjam:  I'm not proposing that as a permanent solution, but for troubleshooting
<dampjam> Are there utilities to see how ram is used by programs / what could be kiling the machine?
<fabio> linux_newbie, yes is not setted properly, so apache doesn't recognise that is a php file...
<chillywilly> it's has RAID 5 with a 3ware 9500 SATA card in it
<bartekp> dampjam: top
<linux_newbie> oh
<SeamusLP> dampjam: top is a good command-line utility
<linux_newbie> how do i make it recignize the file, fabio?
<fabio> linux_newbie, i think it should inside apache settings or php.ini i cannot remember, just trying to google it 4 you
<dampjam> I know about top, but I will not be home most of the day, and by the time it gets so bad, I cannot log in.  Is there a script that can email hourly results
<dampjam> maybe a top | sendmail ?
<fabio> linux_newbie, ohh did u restart apache after you installed mysql?
<deviant> can somebody help me with installing gst-jpeg2000-1.0.0 pls!!
<linux_newbie> yes
<SeamusLP> dampjam:  Hmm I'm certain there's a way to do that, but I'm not sure about the specifics.  Hold on just a second.
<chillywilly> anyone know anything about this message: scsi_proc_hostdir_add: proc_mkdir failed for <NULL>
<linux_newbie> fabio, did i have to edit the http config file??
<fabio> linux_newbie, oh that's the one, try to have a look for file extension, like php php3 and so
<linux_newbie> fabio, how do i get to that file?
<linux_newbie> i just know it from windows
<fabio> linux_newbie, just a sec
<linux_newbie> ok
<absintheos> I have installed xfce4, and I would like to remove Gnome. However, I have gotten my sound fixed using alsa/oss
<absintheos> If I remove gnome will it break Alsa?
<absintheos> How could I remove gnome?
<nalioth> absintheos: are you short of space on your HD?
<dampjam> absintheos: install debian with the server option, or get Kubuntu
<fabio> linux_newbie, i think should be somewhere in /etc
<linux_newbie> fabio, let me look
<SeamusLP> dampjam:  You'll have to ask someone else about that or google it, I can't get in contact with a very knowledgeable friend ;)
<fabio> linux_newbie, yes > /etc/apache2
<linux_newbie> ok
<absintheos> nalioth: No I'm not, I just don't use it anymore =)
<dampjam> SeamusLP: well thanks for all your help, I'll try to keep it running, and use nice to make it the highest priority, so it should last beyond hte dhcp server
<SeamusLP> dampjam:  also, try man sendmail
<deviant> can somebody help me with installing gst-jpeg2000-1.0.0 pls!!
<linux_newbie> fabio, there are two folders, one is apache, and apache 2, which one?
<chillywilly> the real show stopper is: fsck.ext3: Filesystem has unsupported features (/boot) then *fsck: Get a newer version of e2fsck
<sorush20> guys when I use  Nautilus I get the message that I don't have permision to write to these files.. how can I change this..
<linux_newbie> fabio, never mind
<chillywilly> then I have to ctrl-d to finish the boot up
<Fanskapet> ahh damn nice to have that ext3 driver for windows
<linux_newbie> ok, i have the httpd.conf file open in text editor
<linux_newbie> now what, fabio?
<nalioth> Fanskapet: better to have the ext3 in linux (without the filthy part)
<chillywilly> danielb@corporate:/etc/apt$ e2fsck -V
<chillywilly> e2fsck 1.35 (28-Feb-2004)
<chillywilly>         Using EXT2FS Library version 1.35, 28-Feb-2004
<chillywilly> is that old?
<fabio> linux_newbie, that's pretty strange, and I think that's why is not working, u got 2 instances of Apache installed
<Fanskapet> nalioth can't change from windows totally since i use alot of windows apps :)
<Fanskapet> don't wanna exchange windows totally either for that matter :)
<nalioth> Fanskapet: wine won't let them limp along?
<Fanskapet> both installed is just fine for me :)
<linux_newbie> ah, how do i fix that, fabio?
<nalioth> Fanskapet: you havent been able to transition to *nix?
<fabio> linux_newbie, via synaptic is the easiest way
<Fanskapet> yeah that would probably do the trick but i don't find any interest in changing totally to linux really.. there are still things that's need to be worked on before it will serve all my needs
<Fanskapet> especially the window managers.
<linux_newbie> fabio, ok
<Fanskapet> GNOME has most of the features i want but it's really slow as hell..
<fabio> linux_newbie, into synaptic type apache and you will see the full list of apache stuff you got on your system, if Apache and Apache2 are installed remove both of them, and follow the guide I gave you
<fabio> linux_newbie, from scratch, without any instance of apache would be better...
<chillywilly> hello ppl why is it complaining about my /boot partition and not being able to run fsck on it? I formatted it with the amd64 installer
<nalioth> Fanskapet: i just abhor the filth that windoze attracts online (and the fact that the filth finds windoze easily impressionable)
<Fanskapet> nalioth what do you mean by that?
<absintheos> So, how can I remove Gnome now that I'm using Xfce4. Will it break my sound?
<linux_newbie> fabio, thank you
<Fanskapet> absintheos why remove it? why not just leave it be and run XFCE instead?
<absintheos> I dunno
<fabio> linux_newbie, np, yw, what synpatic shows?
<chillywilly> will this kernel work on amd64: linux-image-2.6.11-1-amd64-xeon ?
<nalioth> Fanskapet: i don't like to spend roughly 8-10% of my time in front of a puter, setting and keeping up 'defenses' from virii, trojans and just plain bad code (exploits)
<absintheos> Fanskapet: I hate that it
<absintheos> 's taking up space.
<Fanskapet> absintheos, hmm small harddrive? :)
<nalioth> Fanskapet: and i believe that for windoze (l)users, that is about the right amount of time (if not, you probably are loaded with 'guest filth')
<absintheos> Fanskapet: =)
<chillywilly> wth is AMD K8...seems to be the only SMP kernel present in the archive
<Fanskapet> nalioth hmm.. setting up defenses? if you're behind a firewall then there's no problem regarding trojans... and just install a simple antivirus app and that will solve your problem
<fabio> linux_newbie, I must go now! ;)
<linux_newbie> fabio, i just took a screen shot of what it looked like
<Fanskapet> and.. not do as all the stupied users that get's infected.. don't open files that you have no idea what it is.
<nalioth> Fanskapet: most everyday windoze boxen users, don't know 'simple av', and this is my pet peeve, and i really don't want to get started here
<Fanskapet> haven't got a trojan or even a virus infection for about.. hmm 6 years or so
<fabio> linux_newbie, must go, its too late here ;) catcth you tomm
<chillywilly> will dual opteron 246's be able to use: linux-image-2.6.11-1-amd64-k8-smp ?
<nalioth> Fanskapet: needless to say, i run PPC ubuntu on my two macs (havent owned a windoze box in over 5 years)
<Fanskapet> hmm
<Fanskapet> well well..
<Fanskapet> i prefer having both installed
<Fanskapet> nalioth, well soon you'l need to switch back to x86 anyway if you want to be able to run OSX :)
<nalioth> Fanskapet: the only use i personally would use windoze for is to convert that fa*$**G wmv9 to something usable
<nalioth> Fanskapet: wherever Apple and Jobs takes me, i'm sure it will be pleasant
<Fanskapet> hmm..
<deviant> can somebody help me with installing gst-jpeg2000-1.0.0 pls!!
<Moe|Joe> hi...i need help wit wireless networks...jus install my wifi adapter wit ndiswrapper...now how do i config the wifi adapter to connect to my wireless network?
<Fanskapet> well well.. will be nice to be able to run OSX on my laptop someday.. will probably happen even if apple makes it "non compatible" with ordinary x86 machines.. probably just needs some patch that ignores the BIOS version or so
<Moe|Joe> and need to set it up wit static settings
<nalioth> deviant: what is the prob u are having?
<nalioth> Fanskapet: apple keeps a close eye on its hardware/software integration. a big reason why "it just works"
<chillywilly> dpkg: warning, architecture `amd64' not in remapping table <-- sup with that?
<Moe|Joe> can anyone help
<Moe|Joe> ?
<Fanskapet> nalioth, yes apple has always used great hardware but at a awfully high price
<Fanskapet> i was very fond of my PowerMac 7500 when it was new.
<Fanskapet> but it cost alot
<nalioth> Fanskapet: i'm using an iBook G3/600 right now (running ubuntu) that runs OSX faster then when it was new
<deviant> nalioth: i get this error: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/116
<nalioth> Fanskapet: Apple stuff lasts a whole lot longer than pc stuff (and now let the flames begin)
<deviant> nalioth: iBook rulez. i envy you :)
<Fanskapet> nalioth depending on what you mean by that
<gek> how do i install a program in a .deb file. i thought it was dpkg -i package.deb but it says "dpkg: need an action option"
<nalioth> Fanskapet: to the point of "why is my windoze machine running soooooooo slooooooow?"
<nate> I need some help with nVidia...anybody have a second?
<Fanskapet> the PPC CPU achitecture is better than x86 in general not that much though but a bit.. but it's not apple who produce their CPU
<thenuke> nate: reinstall windows?
<nalioth> gek that should be correct, are you root?
<nate> lol no I just want to install the 6629 drivers
<nate> but I don't know how
<gek> no, i used sudo
<deviant> nalioth: so what do you think about http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/116 ?
<gek> "sudo dpkg -i opera-blahblahblah.deb"
<Fanskapet> nalioth, the main reason why Apple "stuff lasts longer" is that the most of the new games and "stuff" only is ported to x86
<nalioth> deviant: there was no binary pkg available for it?
<deviant> nalioth: not that i`ve find off
<gek> i dont think i can tolerate another day of firefox
<Fanskapet> my current laptop, Acer Ferrari 3200 will "last" veeeeery long if i don't care about all the newest games.
<nalioth> deviant: have you tried having apt build it for you?
<nalioth> gek what is the prob?
<deviant> nalioth: how do i do that ?
<nate> Can anybody tell me how to install the 6629 drivers?
<deviant> nalioth: "gst-jpep2000-1.0.0.x86.package"  <-- binary package ?
<likkashot> nvidia mobo and ubuntu no good
<nalioth> Fanskapet: also, apple 'books, tend not to sterilize males who actually use them on their laps
<nalioth> deviant: hang on a minute
<deviant> nalioth: ok, sure
<nalioth> likkashot: really?
<henry_> im a newbie here, if i change my motherboard, CPU, do i need to recompile my kernel?
<gek> i tried it from a root terminal and it worked fine, weird
<gek> henry: yes
<decaf> likkashot: why? I'm planning to buy an nvidia chipset mainboard
<nalioth> likkashot: c'mon spill the beans on the nforce boards
<decaf> henry_: what's your kernel now?
<henry_> its ...hold on
<Fanskapet> nalioth, hummz. all new laptops get's warm
<jazzka> hi!
<henry_> decaf its 2.6.10
<nalioth> Fanskapet: i can see i've started the vi vs emacs thing
<Fanskapet> nalioth you can't make them much colder than they are right now since the CPU/GPU get's warm.. it's impossible
<nalioth> Fanskapet: to each their own
<decaf> henry_: 2.6.10-386 ?
<henry_> yeah
<Fanskapet> and it doesn't do me much harm really.. there are things called desks or tables :)
<jazzka> is there any gmail notifier for ubuntu (gnome) ???
<paxon> jazzka, use firefox?
<jazzka> paxon, yep
<paxon> jazzka, find gmail extension.
<caonex> anybody here has ever used vnc through ssh?
<likkashot> nalioth , I have a k8n neo4 platinum and for 2 days now I cant get the 2nd network card to work
<decaf> henry_: 386 means the origin of all 32 bit intel and amd cpu's. you dont need a new kernel. but, I recommend a proper kernel for your new cpu. if it's a P4, install 686 kernel package.
<nalioth> caonex: yes i do it all the time
<jazzka> paxon, ok thanks!
<henry_> decaf i just checked again, its 686 :D
<nalioth> deviant: WHERE did you get that source code?
<decaf> henry_: 686 means pentium pro or newer
<deviant> nalioth: http://gaim-vv.sourceforge.net/install.html
<nalioth> deviant: hang on anothr minim
<chillywilly> *sigh*
<henry_> decaf i currently have a P4 1.2ghz but I like to upgrade to P4 3.2ghz
<decaf> henry_: so there isn't any problem. you may want to learn how works 'kernel-package' and compile a kernel spacially for p4 later.
<nalioth> deviant: you d/l the .tar.gz, right?
<deviant> nalioth: yeah
<henry_> ok thanks decaf :)
<decaf> henry_: yw
<Moe|Joe> is there a apt-get search feature?
<decaf> Moe|Joe: yes, try apt-cache
<deviant> Moe|Joe: apt-cache search
<Moe|Joe> so
<nalioth> deviant: were there any configure options?
<nalioth> Moe|Joe: use synaptic
<caonex> nalioth, well i am trying to do it but the client never finally opens....but when i kill it, it shows up and tells me something, any ideas?
<Moe|Joe> aot-cache search <name of program?
<nickthedick> anyone here use ati?
<nalioth> caonex: w/o further explainin, no
<iluciv> why would when I go to run a script (filename.sh) with the command [sudo sh filename.sh]  it do nothing and just give me the command prompt agian
<sorush20> guys i can't write files to some of the folder in my computer just because I'm not the owner.. but I am the owner .. can anyone help this super user problem in Ubuntu is killing me..
<nalioth> iluciv: when it does nothing, that means it rans successfully
<iluciv> sorush20: sudo??
<deviant> nalioth: not that i know off
<deviant> nalioth: ./configure  --prefix=/usr
<nalioth> deviant: nother minim, pls
<iluciv> nalioth: but it is a script for a kernel upgrade meant to download latest kerenl and install
<nalioth> iluciv: read above
<Moe|Joe> anyone recommend a decent program to use to search for wireless networks?
<chillywilly> bah....
<iluciv> nalioth: sorry you meant ./configure
<Fanskapet> ahh. soon Zeta 1.0 will be released.
<Fanskapet> hope that one will support my Ferrari-racer.
<nalioth> deviant: try ./configure --help   <ya might find something interesting
<Fanskapet> that will make me happy a while atleast :)
<linux_newbie> how do u uninstall programs?
<deviant> nalioth: i did. and i didn`t :)
<deviant> nalioth: all i could come up with was --enable-dependency-tracking
<linux_newbie> does anyone know how to uninstall a program?
<nalioth> deviant:  --with-libj2k=PREFIX    Compile the libj2k codec plugin, using the libj2k library
<nalioth> linux_newbie: use synaptic
<linux_newbie> nalioth, i tryed that, but when i restarted the computer, all the files were still there
<gek> does anyone know a way i can use Opera mail to access either hotmail or gmail or some other free email service?
<nalioth> linux_newbie: when you click on the proggy next time, select 'mark for total removal'
<linux_newbie> nalioth, i did that
<nalioth> gek: surf to gmail.com?
<gek> no, i mean the opera mail client
<deviant> nalioth: and PREFIX means ...what ?
<nalioth> linux_newbie: then i'm not sure.
<linux_newbie> i will try agian
<decaf> gek: gmail has 'pop' support, use it. no way for hotmail
<nalioth> deviant: where the libj2k files/headers are
<chillywilly> bah
<gek> cool
<sorush20> guys in is there anyone using limewire on ubuntu here.. can you let me know.. please
<caonex> nalioth, well i just did the following command: ssh -L 5900:filma.mine.nu:5900 filma.mine.nu
<nalioth> sorush20: give gtk-gnutella a try
<lukus001> what location should a file be at to use "apt-get" on it
<decaf> lukus001: use dpkg directly
<lukus001> whats that?
<caonex> nalioth, me?
<decaf> lukus001: I have to say: RTFM!
<deviant> nalioth: lol. i have no ideea where that lib is located :P
<lukus001> RTFM!
<lukus001> ?
<decaf> lukus001: Read The Fucking Manual
<lukus001> oh =P
<nalioth> deviant: well thats what its failing on
<floo> Hi guys. Can anyone tell me how to change my splash screen please?
<linux_newbie> does anyone know how to stop the apache service?
<lukus001> funny, cause i am... rofl
<nalioth> decaf: i always thought it was the Fine manual, alas
<linux_newbie> floo, i can help you
<floo> thank you newbie
<linux_newbie> you go to System>Administration>Logon Screen Setup
<floo> ok
<linux_newbie> does that gelp, floo?
<linux_newbie> * i mean help
<floo> it's not my login screen that I want to change it's the splash screen after when x is starting up
<floo> but thanks anyway
<deviant> nalioth: shouldn`t be located in /usr/lib/ ?
<linux_newbie> oh, i am not sure floo
<nalioth> deviant: if you have it
<floo> not to worry
<nalioth> deviant: perhaps you should google it and see if it compiles.. .. .. first
<gek> anyone have a gmail invite they can send me? [ isnoop no longer works ] 
<gek> anytime, sooner the better
<paxon> linukso, I assume /etc/init.d/apache2 stop ?
<floo> can anyone else help me change my splash screen? the one that you see when x is starting.  Not my login screen
<gek> nalioth, thanks in advance
* keikoz re tlm
<decaf> gmail gave 50 invitations to all users. so if you want gmail account, send mails to mehmet.kose@gmail.com, remember, gmail has a strong spam filter!
<^thehatsrule^> lol...
<SeamusLP> what the crap is google doing, just bring it open to the public for christ sakes
<^thehatsrule^> i think everyone who wants one has one if not a long time ago ;p
<paxon> floo, check http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26513
<Moe|Joe> can anyone recommend a program i can use to config my wireless network
<decaf> SeamusLP: this is the best way for them. gmail will stay beta for years
<SeamusLP> decaf:  Everything that google comes out with stays in perpetual beta.  How very convenient, if something goes wrong, hey, its just a beta!
<glDaher> hello, I want to be able to share my internet with a lan
<glDaher> eth0 -> modem     eth1 - > lan
<glDaher> both are active and ready
<glDaher> anyone?
<deviant> nalioth: how do i install an .autopackage  ?
<^thehatsrule^> glDaher, ya you can do that..
<SeamusLP> deviant: ubuntu doesn't come with autopackage by default, its a fairly new thing.  You have to go to the autopackage website and install it.
<nalioth> deviant: i have no idea what an .autopackage is
<deviant> oh, i see :(
<marcel> I need help with APT. With debian, all packages downloaded automatically get stored in /var/cache/apt/archives
<SeamusLP> Plus I don't think the devs like autopackage, it doesn't exactly integrate with apt
<marcel> it would seem ubuntu is different...
<nalioth> SeamusLP: is autopackage available in uni or multi do you know?
<Adyeths> i tried using autopackage... but not all the autopackage things worked for me in ubuntu.
<SeamusLP> nalioth:  Maybe for breezy, not for hoary
<glDaher> ^thehatsrule^: hmmn, how? o.O what do I need?
<^thehatsrule^> google :)
<glDaher> google will help in general, but not in ubunu
<nalioth> deviant: did you find the source for the libj2k?
<glDaher> :P
<^thehatsrule^> search for debian
<marcel> Does anyone know what to edit to stop archives being deleted? :S
<ivanox> is it Kingston that got lifetime warranty on the memories?
<marcel> legend has
<ivanox> are u sure kingston hasn't?
<marcel> No.
<marcel> if in doubt, google
<ivanox> yeah
<deviant> nalioth: yes. /usr/local/lib/
<ivanox> "Lifetime Warranty: The following Kingston products are covered by this warranty for life: memory modules including ValueRAMTM "
<deviant> nalioth: but gst-jpeg still doesent work
<bigfoot1> hello everyone. I'm having a hardtime seeing some links on a number of Blog websites. For example, on http://adrian.warnock.info/. The webmaster of that site said that the problem may be taken care of by just enabling popups and by enabling Javascript. Well, I have done both and still the links are invisible. ANd to even further, I started firefox with a new profile, and still the same problem. I have posted a screenshot of how the webpage l
<bigfoot1> ooks on my end at http://img239.echo.cx/img239/2041/screenshot8al.png
<ivanox> my module is valueram so Im lucky :)
<decaf> when it gets kaput, kingston will say "it's dead, lifetime warranty is over"
<nalioth> deviant: same error?
<bigfoot1>  if someone can help me, i'd be moste appreciative.
<deviant> nalioth: make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/deviant/Desktop/gst-jpeg2000-1.0.0/src'
<ivanox> hehehe ;)
<gek> bigfoot1: my advice, try opera
<zyth> yay NWN works
<nalioth> bigfoot1: why use a page that isnt universally acceptable?
<bigfoot1> gek, i used opera before. it's nice, but i don't like the banner/wasted space.
<bigfoot1> nalioth, are you sure that that is the problem?
<sorush20> guys why isn't a clean cut file structure like the My Documents forlder in windows in the Ubuntu for each user...
<bigfoot1> I thought the problem was just with me somehow, nalioth .
<nalioth> bigfoot1: ANY browser should render ANY page (thats where IE causes such trouble)
<iluciv> is there a irc room pertaining to linux scripts
<zyth> sorush20, um.. /home/user ... ?
<jde> sorush20: Because this isn't MS-Windows.
<robotgeek> nalioth: :)
<bigfoot1> nalioth, do you use firefox?
<bigfoot1> that's the browser i'm using to view these pages.
<nalioth> bigfoot1: no i do not, i find it slow and <rant rant rant>
<gek> sorush20: thats what /home is for
<nalioth> bigfoot1:  i use galeon as my personal choice of browser
<sorush20> jde, yes but to a new be to linux it just seems really inconsiderate  of the ubuntu builders..
<nalioth> sorush20: any unix like system is the same. all of YOUR stuff is in YOUR home directory
<egg> nalioth:  bad looking
<bigfoot1> do you have firefox on your system? can you check out the page to see if it's a firefox-specific problem?
<jde> sorush20: Take it up with the suggestion box.
<gek> "mkdir /home/sorush/documents"
<nalioth> egg: as mentioned, personal preference (i close my eyes while surfing)
<sorush20> I know how to make a directory..
<egg> nalioth:  ummm ^_^
<D1> tried FC4....went straight back to ubuntu!
<egg> nalioth: like me
<sorush20> howmany of you have all your doc, music files, video files, and all other files just in the home directory..
<nalioth> bigfoot1: ok wait on
<robotgeek> sorush20: count me in
<sorush20> and not any subdirectorie..
<sorush20> robotgeek, how do you mean..
<jde> sorush20: I've got my music and videos on my server.
<robotgeek> find ~/ -name | grep <whatever>
<sorush20> do you have it in the same folder..
<sorush20> ?
<robotgeek> sorush20: why not?
<jde> As for documents I've  got it under my home directories heirarchy.
<sorush20> jde, do you have it in the same folder..
<robotgeek> i just make folders and throw it in
<nalioth> bigfoot1: what exactly is your browser not seeing, mine shows words, pix all kinda crap
<Garbanzo> does anyone know how to get xpde on ubuntoo
<jde> sorush20: No.
<nalioth> Garbanzo: xpd<what>?
<xiaogil> is there a command like ls that gives a number for each file listed, from 1 to x, or that tells how many files there is in a directory ?
<jde> sorush20: By the way nautilus comes with a documents icon, try looking that up.
<vinux> I got some splashscreens for grub. Can someone help me configure one?
<sorush20> Document's Icon.. do you mean an emblem.
<decaf> xiaogil: do it yourself:  "ls -1 | wc -l" for example
<robotgeek> ls -l | grep --count ""
<sorush20> not me I don't know anything about grub..
<sorush20> maybe you could go to a grub channel..
<Cooner750> when I get gparted installed can someone help me with it?
<sorush20> if there is one that is..
<johnnny> how can i move a file from desktop to aother folder?
<bigfoot1> nalioth, what my browser is not seeing:  http://img239.echo.cx/img239/2041/screenshot8al.png
<Randall> ubuntu install failes at timezone what can I do to get past it
<gek> johnnny, use nautilus and drag and drop it to where you want it
<decaf> Cooner750: you can't use it on a mounted directory. use runfromCD distros like knoppix
<xiaogil> decaf: thanks!
<gek> or go to a terminal and type "mv ~/Desktop/file /destination
<gek> "
<linux_newbie> when i do a complete uninstall of a program ,some of the files don't delete, is that ok?
<Cooner750> decaf: I'm using a livecd. Cant I just unmount the external drive and then resize and make a partition?
<decaf> linux_newbie: use '--purge'  for removing configuration files
<Cooner750> I see that the reason I can resize the NTFS internal drive is because it did not mount
<sorush20> guys what calendar program would you recommend for Ubuntu
<Cooner750> i'll be back soon. getting something to eat
<Randall> anyone know why?
<linux_newbie> how do i get to purge decaf??
<deviant> nalioth: may i ask you something: how come ur using ubuntu on apple hardware, in stead of osx, which is far better than ubuntu in all imaginable ways ?
<bartekp> Randall: sudo tzconfig
<decaf> linux_newbie: apt-get --purge remove <package-name>
<Randall> berniv6, so just load the shell
<Randall> becuse its failing at the install
<robotgeek> deviant: i am using linux on my powerbook too
<deviant> robotgeek: ermmm. why is that ?
<robotgeek> deviant: better is a subjective term...openoffice sucks on osx
<bigfoot1> hi all, does w3m text browser have javascript support?
<Randall> bartekp, I ment
<Cooner750> Ok. I can resize the external drive when I unmount it. But could someone explain the logic of resizing?
<robotgeek> damn...need to quit once
<Cooner750> Like;.. nevermind. hard to explain
<Cooner750> there is 18,965MB used and 95,506 free. How could I resize this?
<Cooner750> Ok. I just resized down to leave a 5GB partition in ext3 format
<Cooner750> so should I apply 2 things:
<Cooner750> 1. Resize /dev/sda1/ from 114,471 to 108,976
<Cooner750> and 2. create primary partition #2 (ext3, 5,495)
<Cooner750> is that correct?
<Cooner750> someone please help
<gek> resizing, you must be brave
<xiaogil> How to do so that each time i type ln, it executes ls | nl ?
<gek> cooner: sounds right
<sorush20> guys anyone know a good radio program to download...
<gek> i would be too afraid of loosing data though
<bartekp> xiaogil: alias ls='ls | nl'
<Cooner750> unfortunatly that drive has my music collection on it. I'm just a paranoid person
<shabazmo> hey guys a question :)
<Cooner750> is 5GB enough for ubuntu?
<Cooner750> in ext3 format
<bartekp> Cooner750: yes
<decaf> Cooner750: yes
<shabazmo> to log inj as root from the log in screen I do what now after the login screen setup
<nalioth> xiaogil: make an alias in your .bashrc file
<xiaogil> bartekp: in which file is it saved, so that i can change it if needed ?
<xiaogil> ok
<parabolize> shabazmo: just use sudo
<bartekp> xiaogil: no one, you can add it to your .bash_profile
<Cooner750> how do I take a snapshot of the gparted window?
<shabazmo> I dont want to just use sudo :)
<eyequeue> how do i go about re-enabling alt-ctrl-f1 in gnome?  some sort of keymap issue? (breezy)
<shabazmo> I would like to be able to log in as roo t:)
<decaf> Cooner750: use gimp
<gek> sorush: "Music Player" in sound & video menu works with net radio stations
<xiaogil> bartekp, nalioth: is it .bashrc or .bash_profile that i should change ?
<gek> xmms is another option if you like the winamp style
<parabolize> shabazmo: If you are tired of typing "sudo" all the time, switch to root user by issuing "sudo -s -H" followed by user password
<bartekp> xiaogil: imho better is .bash_profile
<shabazmo> yes but I would like to be able to log in as root :)
<Cooner750> how do I use gimp to take a snapshot?
<shabazmo> as it says in ubuntuguide.org
<eyequeue> shabazmo:  applications > system tools > root terminal
<bigfoot1> aside from firefox, is there another browser that is pre-installed?
<shabazmo> but I dont have the root username for somereason
<decaf> Cooner750: 'acquire' at menu
<shabazmo> again Log in as root
<shabazmo> like at the gnome log in screen
<eyequeue> shabazmo:  root is disabled in ubuntu, a security design feature
<shabazmo> and cant you re-enable it is the login screen setup?
<shabazmo> like it says
<shabazmo> in the security tab
<eyequeue> shabazmo:  that is gnome, not ubuntu
<shabazmo> ah
<shabazmo> I see
<eyequeue> shabazmo:  that tab is for gdm options
<shabazmo> yes
<gek> you should never run gnome/x as root
<shabazmo> yes it is
<gek> never ever
<gek> ever
<shabazmo> am I asking what I should do
<shabazmo> no just help on doing something which I see is impossible now
<shabazmo> :(
<eyequeue> shabazmo:  ubuntu disables root all over the system, not just in a gui, this is for your own protection
<gek> you dont have to, my opinion comes free
<ivanox> anyone here tried wormux?
<eyequeue> shabazmo:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<chillywilly> yaaaay
<ivanox> sup ?
<cthulfuego> sky ?
<eyequeue> how do i go about re-enabling alt-ctrl-f1(or f2-6) in gnome?  some sort of keymap issue? (breezy)
<chillywilly> I reinstalled and this time I deleted and recreated all paritions so that Ubuntu made the partitions and then no more complaints about ext3 attributes not supported and all that crap
<bigfoot1> how do we do a hard reload in firefox?
<bartekp> cthulfuego: hi spammer d-;
<chillywilly> installing smp kernel now
* cthulfuego thwaps bartekp 
<cthulfuego> bartekp: shift-reload ?
<eyequeue> bigfoot1:  are you asking for ctrl r
<Cooner750> brb. imageshack keeps saying that the filetype is not accepted
<bigfoot1> eyequeue, i think so. thank you. ctrl r will fetch the page from the website right, and not from our cache, right+
<bigfoot1> ?
<eyequeue> bigfoot1:  right
<bigfoot1> theanks
<bartekp> cthulfuego: i don't understand you, sorry my english is poor \;
<cthulfuego> bigfoot1: if you hold down shift, it won't re-use the cache for any of the leemnts on the page.
<cthulfuego> s/leements/elements/
<bigfoot1> what's the difference betwen shift+ctrl+r and ctrl+r?
<cthulfuego> bigfoot1: cache usage
<gek> i'd be interested to find out how many people here speak english as a second language
<bartekp> gek: I
<gek> i bet quite a few
* cthulfuego speaks it as third
<housetier> survey time
<housetier> eye speeka de lengueedge
<gek> unfortunately english is the only language i speak fluently
<cthulfuego> only *you* can change that! ;-)
<gek> learning human languages is _hard_ when you arnt brought up with them - i know some broken french, dutch, and a very little german
* cthulfuego knows dutch, german and english and can communicate to some degree in french.
<gek> here where i live (ontario) its hard to find language lessons/tutors for anything other than french
<cthulfuego> The latin is just gone.
<housetier> I know German, English, and Violence
* cthulfuego stabs housetier in a gesture of good-will.
<iluciv> ugh
<decaf> european languages comes from same origin. it's not so hard for german people to learn english or dutch
<cthulfuego> decaf: You'd be amazed
<nalioth> bigfoot1: dja get sorted?
<bigfoot1> does ubuntu come with any other browser aside from firefox and w3m?
<gek> so far of the languages i have tried to learn, dutch is the easiest and the most fun
<anto9us> hmm.. I don't think they're all latin based decaf
<bigfoot1> nalioth, unfortunately not. 8-(
<nalioth> bigfoot1: does it do the same thing in galeon or epiphany?
<sorush20> guys my video is jumpy when I try to play a dvd player .. can anyone help please..
<decaf> cthulfuego: and I have no idea what you mean. with my poor english :)
<cthulfuego> gek: Ha, dat zeggen ze allemaal, maar er is niks, van waar!
<eyequeue> decaf:  some of us don't have the same brain as childhood
<nalioth> sorush20: enable DMA?
<bartekp> decaf: polish is worse to learen than english or dutch
<iluciv> can anyone help or point me to help on linux scripting
<holycow> sorush20, yeah google for what nalioth and goog hdparm, that should fix it
<decaf> bartekp: you should take a look at turkish and see how different it is
<eyequeue> decaf:  there can be no language learning for me from here forward
<bartekp> decaf: but Poland is near Germany, it is central Europe
<bigfoot1> nalioth, i don't have galeon or epiphany.
<bigfoot1> do i?
<eyequeue> bigfoot1:  apt-get install lynx
<eyequeue> bigfoot1: with ubuntu,  you decide what apps you prefer
<nalioth> bigfoot1: easy to fix, "sudp apt-get install galeon epiphany kazehakaze"
<nalioth> crap
<nalioth> bigfoot1: easy to fix, "sudo apt-get install galeon epiphany kazehakaze"
<gek> cthulfuego, i got most of that; rough translation = "everyone says that, but there isnt anything .....?"
<gek> my dutch is "neit goede"
<we2by> it is "niet"
<gek> not
<bigfoot1> eyequeue, can lynx read javascript stuff?
<gek> i cant spell in english either
<eyequeue> bigfoot1: fortunately not
<linux_newbie> I uninstalled Apache web server, but i can still access the page on localhost
<linux_newbie> what did i do wrong?
<housetier> close your browser
<linux_newbie> i did
<eyequeue> bigfoot1: though links links2 or elinks allegedly can (you'd have to experiment yourself, i don't use those)
<linux_newbie> i restarted i
<linux_newbie> it
<eyequeue> linux_newbie:  telnet localhost 80
<bigfoot1> nalioth, what do you mean "easy to fix"? u referring to my problem?
<cthulfuego> gek: "That's what they all say, but it's all lies!"
<nalioth> bigfoot1: you can google "links twibright labs" and at twibright labs website d/l the src for a links that will use javascript AND show graphics
<linux_newbie> eyequeue, what do u mean?
<bigfoot1> what's kazehakaze?
<nalioth> bigfoot1: yes, galeon, epiphany and kazehakaze are 3 other browsers
<eyequeue> linux_newbie:  telnet localhost 80 <- rn that command
<linux_newbie> oh
<linux_newbie> ok
<eyequeue> linux_newbie:  connection refused?
<linux_newbie> yea, connection refused
<eyequeue> linux_newbie:  apache is gone then
<sorush20> nalioth, how the hell do i set dma permanently on the DVD player.. so that it playes DVDs the right way all the time..
<linux_newbie> really? then why is that page still showing?
<eyequeue> linux_newbie: clear your browser's cache and it will agree
<linux_newbie> let me do that.....
<Jesse1> is there any memory editors for ubuntu? i googled but didnt find any
<fazer> Hello
<bigfoot1> nalioth, when you say "easy to fix", do you mean that i can fix my firefox problem by using another browser?
<fazer> Has anyone here installed php in Ubuntu?
<cthulfuego> Jesse1: vim /proc/kcore ;-)
<ivanox> what is the site with lots of gnome apps?
<fazer> I apt-get'ed php and php-cli but when I execute a php script from the command line it just prints out the html source code.
<nalioth> bigfoot1: try them, they are FREE
<cthulfuego> fazer: Does your code start with <?php  ?
<nalioth> sorush20: i'm not sure how to do that
<bigfoot1> nalioth, please answer my question about what you mean by "easy to fix"
<bigfoot1> .
<bigfoot1> 8)
<linux_newbie> eyequeue, when i type http://localhost in the broswer, it says connection refused
<fazer> cthulfuego: ofcourse.
<nalioth> bigfoot1: i (and a lot of other users find firefox to be not a good browser <opinions i've seen in here>)
<linux_newbie> so does that mean apache is gone?
<sorush20> there you go again.. this is why Linux and Ubuntu are all shit..
<nalioth> bigfoot1: you have a choice of over 10 browsers for linux
<eyequeue> linux_newbie:  right
<linux_newbie> thank u
<nalioth> bigfoot1: why use one that doesnt render properly?
<fazer> oh shit
<cthulfuego> fazer: You'd be amazed ;-) How are you running the script?
<fazer> no wonder
<{4Xsample> Hy people
<eyequeue> linux_newbie:  there are no listeners (such as apache) on port 80, the http port
<fazer> cthulfuego: haha, i am idiot, my php source code is php code but all formatted in HTML!  hahah I am soo lame =(
<nalioth> sorush20: are you referring to my ignorance?
<sorush20> this about it.. I mean I just want to play a god damn DVD, I don't want to know anything else .. its just stupid..
<sorush20> no..
<sorush20> nalioth no..
<cthulfuego> <heh>
<cthulfuego> fazer: Traditionally we do that the other way around ;-)
<nalioth> sorush20: i have knowledge about lots of things, but not DMA
<cthulfuego> !dma
<cthulfuego> Stupid long factoids :-P
<sorush20> nalioth, i didn't mean to upset you you misunderstood..
<nalioth> sorush20: it is unfortunate that nobody is here atm, that can answer your question
<fazer> chillywilly: Aye =/
<xiaogil> Is there an option in wget to prevent the download of a file that already exists in the current directory ?
<djjason> has anyone heard of this problem I am having on my laptop running hoary, after some X amount of time running on battery (this never happens when on AC) the computer freezes...so completly that I have to shut it down....usually this happens when I am using the touchpad
<egg> hi,I am back ^^
<nalioth> sorush20: linux is for 'tweakers'. people who like to tinker with their OS
<fazer> hmm, how would I go about recovering a deleted file in Linux?
<nalioth> xiaogil: "man wget" or "wget --help" will tell you -nc will enable "no clobber"
<nalioth> fazer: you are screwed
<sorush20> yea..
<sorush20> I know.. I'll get there..
<sorush20> one day...
<synd_> nalioth: yo
<nalioth> synd_: HO!
<egg> ?
<{4Xsample> I need urgent help please my server crashed completely and I need to reinstall I had an old debian potato installed upgraded to woody but when I upgraded to sarge crashed everithing so I need to install something to run the fucking web server  I tried all the new linux distros I had time to download, debian, suse, ubuntu, even with livecds like knoppix, audiator, etc. and all of them crash during the install
<anto9us> djjason: acpi standby locks my laptop up since I installed the fglrx driver
<fazer> nalioth: thanks
<Epix> how do i get a desktop in wine??
<{4Xsample> maybe the hardware is a bit old PII 500
<cthulfuego> Epix: 'wine explorer.exe'
<paxon> how do you launch thunderbird from console?
<nalioth> fazer: please think before deleting stuff
<fazer> nalioth: I was just wondering
<fazer> I deleted an unimportant file
<synd_> nalioth: whats that link that talks about mac os and how apple isnt stupid and its just to get hackers to run mac os on x86's
<{4Xsample> with ubuntu the last line on screen is isapnp: No plug & Play device found
<{4Xsample> smebody can help me?
<djjason> anto9us: really.....I recently also installed fglrx
<nalioth> fazer: cuz unlike windoze, in linux, when its deleted, its really gone (unless you want to spend a few grand)
<holycow> nalioth, rofl
<holycow> tell me about it
<holycow> heh
<Epix> cthulfuego, uh, cannot find explorer.exe
<cthulfuego> Epix: Then you can't.
<Epix> cthulfuego, can i get explorer.exe somehow?
<holycow> and deleting a large number of small files can be incredibly "efficient"
<nalioth> Epix: what are you trying to do?
<holycow> there are times when you don't want a delete to be efficient
<cthulfuego> Epix: Yes, but I severely doubt it would run without Internet Explorer, IIS and Media Player integrated into it ;-)
<holycow> >_>
<holycow> bbiab watchin moobies
<djjason> anto9us: have you solved the problem by removing it or?
<nalioth> holycow: deleting the entire system is 'efficient' also    :P
<anto9us> djjason: your touchpad may not be queried by acpi properly and you system goes into standby, thus locking it
<egg> <_>
<anto9us> djjason: no, I disabled standby
<{4Xsample> nobody knows where I can find someting can helpme to find a solution?
<{4Xsample> I tried everithing
<djjason> anto9us: how would I go about fixing that...do you know?
<anto9us> djjason: at 1920x1200 resolutions the binary drivers make a big difference, it was a trade off
<gek> including upsidedown questionmarks?
<djjason> anto9us: I see..
<anto9us> djjason: I'm hear that acpi standby/suspend won't work with the binary drivers
<cthulfuego> {4Xsample: Check the RF1 through F8 jelp screens at bootup and see if/how to disable isapnp at bootup.
<fazer> nalioth: ah, yeah, i know, i guess that has its pros and cons
<Adross> is there any gui for editing video files which would allow me to alter to starting time of the audio
<Adross> ?
<cthulfuego> Adross: cinellera
<djjason> anto9us: well I aint using the driver now its just installed
<anto9us> Adross: Videolan player can offset sound and stream output to a file
<{4Xsample> thanks cthulfuego
<Cooner750> does this look good?: http://www.riccbhard.bravehost.com/gparted2.gif
<Adross> thanks
<Cooner750> brb. again :/
<Adross> bye
<{4Xsample> but I think I tried this option
<sandrush> .org
<anto9us> djjason: xorg isn't configured for it?
<cthulfuego> oohheeer
<linux_dude> does anyone know a good guide for setting up apache php and mysql?
<cthulfuego> apt-get install apache2 mysql-server libapache2-mod-php4 php4-mysql
<djjason> anto9us: no I dont think so
<linux_dude> do u know a guide that explains it?
<linux_dude> (apache, php,mysql)
<cthulfuego> linux_dude: apache comes with docs, but you shouldn't need to do anything after running that commandline.
<linux_dude> but what about configuring php and mysql??
<siimo> hi anyone know how to fix this issue : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27233
<cthulfuego> linux_dude: the mysqls erver comes with docs, php won't need any configuring.
<siimo> i tried reinstalling ubuntu too
<anto9us> djjason: 'cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep fglrx' will tell you
<cthulfuego> linux_dude: It's not that hard to do. Just check the files in /usr/share/doc/apache2 and /usr/share/doc/mysql-server
<anto9us> djjason: if not configured then that command will return nothing
<djjason> anto9us: yeah ...nothing
<siimo> this is the reason i might go back to warty
<anto9us> djjason: does it happen when your machine is left idle too or just when using touchpad?
<Epix> nalioth, what am i trying to do? run some stuff with wine :)
<siimo> can someone tell me how to download a source deb patch it and recompile
<djjason> anto9us: it only happens when I am on battery.....and It happens while I am working on it......all of a sudden it freezes completle...the hdd lights it lid constantly and I have to brutaly shut it down
<nalioth> Epix: be careful you dont kill (as in kill -9) your linux doin that
<gteppel> My ISP is connected to eth0, while I have a static ip set for eth1. In /etc/init.d/dhcp I changed the default interface from eth0 to eth1. However when dhcp starts on bootup it complains about there being no subnet declaration for eth0. Why isn't it starting on the right interface??
<anto9us> djjason: I'd say that acpi would be an obvious culprit
<anto9us> djjason: do you have any other battery monitor tools installed?
<djjason> anto9us: nope....nothing extra
<{4Xsample> cthulfuego: I cant find an option to prevent load isapnp in the instalation boot
<anto9us> djjason: what's the make and model of your laptop?
<{4Xsample> I disabled the pnp on the bios and the problem still here
<djjason> anto9us: Compaq X1000
<son> hi
<shanon> How do I blank a re-writable disc in ubuntu ?
<shanon> How do I blank a re-writable disc in ubuntu ?
<shanon> oops
<son> i dunno
<son> anyone want to play a network game of Gnibbles?
<son> anyone want to play a network game of Gnibbles?
<LinuxJones> shanon, you can install some cd burning software like graveman
<LinuxJones> shanon, or you can do from a command line
<LinuxJones> shanon, gui's are nice tho :)
<son> anyone want to play a network game of Gnibbles?
<Adyeths> GnomeBaker is a nice gui for cd burning. (and blanking. heh.)
<shanon> LinuxJones: I would normally use cdrecord but for some reason ubuntu doesn't use the same settings for my burner as gentoo does (same system)
<shanon> Burning from the file browser works but no blanking
<son> one last time, does ANYONE want to play a network game of Gnibbles?
<LinuxJones> shanon, graveman should auto-detect your burner it has an auto-detector upon first startup
<shanon> LinuxJones: hmmmm. I will have a look at it thanks
<LinuxJones> son, I guess ur out of luck :)
<LinuxJones> heh
<^shaka> why does my mouse moves up and down on my screen?
<sproingie> argh.  why does flash not install on 32 bit firefox...
<LinuxJones> sproingie, your running a 64 machine ?
<peterk> <-SUPER NEWBIE to linux, i installed ubuntu as my intro. Anything i should know?
<sproingie> LinuxJones: yes
<LinuxJones> peterk, www.ubuntuguide.org is a good place to start :)
<LinuxJones> sproingie, afaik flash doesn't work on 64 bit architectures
<toresbe> LinuxJones: does too
<sproingie> LinuxJones: i just mentioned this was a 32 bit firefox
<shanon> graveman doesn't detect the device. Gnomebaker works nicely though. Thanks
<LinuxJones> sproingie, Are you runnign in 64 bit or 32 bit mode ?
<LinuxJones> shanon, I am glad something works for you !!
<kbrooks> i want to uwe user mode linux
<kbrooks> use*
<kbrooks> on ubuntu
<kbrooks> a howto for this?
<decaf> kbrooks: you don't need anything special
<peterk> thanks LJ.
<LinuxJones> peterk, what are you trying to send me ?
<kbrooks> decaf, i know, but when i try to install user-mode-linux, it simply won't work
<LinuxJones> peterk, I don't accept dcc from anybody
<peterk> not sure what i'm doing
<peterk> :)
<LinuxJones> heh :)
<kbrooks> dcc is teh sux0r
<bigfoot1> how can i find a channel in the IRC world based on region/country?
<LinuxJones> kbrooks, what's user mode Linux again ?
<ictyl> how do i adjust the gamma for a radeon 7500?
<kbrooks> LinuxJones, google it.....
<LinuxJones> kbrooks, it's like SE Linux or something ?
<vinux> woot I installed ubuntu again for practice hehe. I tried a server install but couldn't get the x window system running. My plan was to start off with very little and build up to what I wanted. I didn't know enough though
<LinuxJones> vinux, apt-get insta;; ubuntu-desktop
<LinuxJones> vinux, err apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<vinux> LinuxJones, that's it? lol ack just one line and I could have done it
<kbrooks> LinuxJones, no
<LinuxJones> kbrooks, ?
<kbrooks> LinuxJones, i said google it
<LinuxJones> kbrooks, well it's not that important to me, was just asking for a refresher :(
<kbrooks> LinuxJones, well
<kbrooks> h/o
<vinux> LinuxJones, so you think if I did server install then installed ubuntu-desktop would make any difference? or would it just be the same as now
<LinuxJones> kbrooks, never mind
<kbrooks> http://user-mode-linux.sourceforge.net/
<greenhornz> Question: Apache2, PHP, PHP_Postgres, Postgresql installed - keep getting the following error: Fatal error: Call to undefined function: pg_pconnect()
<LinuxJones> vinux, ubuntu-desktop will install gnome and all of xorg
<kbrooks> LinuxJones,
<kbrooks> http://user-mode-linux.sourceforge.net/
<ivanox> what is that site with alot of gnome apps?
<LinuxJones> ivanox, do you have the universe repositories enabled ?
<linux_dude> can someone help me?
<ivanox> I'm not talking about repos, there is a site where u can browse alot of apps for gnome
<ivanox> but I forgot the url
<linux_dude> can someone please better define this for me: You may want your current user to be the PHP pages administrator. To do so, edit the Apache configuration file :
<linux_dude> $ sudo vim /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<linux_dude> Search both the strings starting by "User" and "Group", and change the names by the current username and groupname you are using. Then you'll need to restart Apache."
<vinux> I really love my ubuntu! It works! It's fast, stable and easy to use. I like it better then even Slackware!
<ivanox> linux_dude, you should edit your apache2.conf and add your current user somewhere in there
<gek> how do i find out my system resources (ie memory used, disk and network read/writes, etc)... i know uptime tells me average load but it seems pretty meaningless
<linux_dude> thank u, ivanox
<gek> ubuntu is lightyears ahead of slackware
<gek> at least in terms of usablility
<toresbe> hahaha
<toresbe> I'd say ubuntu is lightyears ahead of slackware, period
<gek> anyone here use skype? i just downloaded it, i dont have a mic yet, but what i want to know is do i need to by a certain brand of mic, and when i get it is there anything i need to do to configure it?
<anto9us> gek: a decent quality headset might be the best option for telephony applications
<neza> sup everyone
<LinuxJones> gek, search the wiki there is a skype howto
<gek> cool
<omniscient> could someone please point me somewhere i can find information on creating apt-gettable (.deb in ubuntu aswell?) packages from a source tarball?
<neza> anyone know what program to use to emulate ISO movie files as dvds
<omniscient> neza i think you dont need 3rd party
<neza> raeally
<omniscient> yes. but thats all the info i can give you, as i've forgotten what command to use :)
<neza> lol, ok thanx
<omniscient> ill tell you though search for "linux equivelents" on google
<omniscient> find this page that is a table of windows -> linux programs
<neza> thanks for the info
<omniscient> and they have an equivelent for daemon tools
<omniscient> which is the command you can use :)
<omniscient> so now can you help me? heh.
* delilah ponders
<char1iecha1k> can anyone help with smp?
<neza> i would really like to help you out, but im kind of new to this and im not that advanced
<omniscient> hehe it's all good mate :)
<omniscient> i was half joking :P
<neza> k
<delilah> hmm
<gek> hmm... the skype howto dosnt say anything about how to configure a mic, where in /dev it will be (it mentions dsp, but thats the audio out isnt it?)
<neza> have you ver tried any video editting tools in linux
<anto9us> omniscient: are you sure your package isn't already in the repositories?
<omniscient> anto9us, nah, it isn't
<delilah> hmm
<LinuxJones> gek, is your sound playback working ok ?
<omniscient> delilah, you're a thinker aren't ya
<char1iecha1k> i get this message nr_cpus limit of 1 reached processor ignored
<omniscient> anto9us, even if i can just make a deb package or something, so i can distribute the package that way
<char1iecha1k> presumablby imrunning on 1 cpu at the mo how do i enable the other one
<LinuxJones> char1iecha1k, your running the smp kernel ?
<omniscient> I'll just keep googling, you never know your luck :)
<char1iecha1k> LinuxJones i didnt do anything special on install
<char1iecha1k> so probably not
<anto9us> omniscient: I think the main package creation stuff goes on here https://wiki.ubuntu.com//MOTU
<char1iecha1k> LinuxJones is the smp kernel on the install cd?
<LinuxJones> char1iecha1k, are you running amd or intel ?
<drworm> hey all
<char1iecha1k> intel piii i think
<omniscient> thanks alot anto9us.. looks good!
<drworm> can't get root in hoary
<drworm> su or sudo doesn't work
<char1iecha1k> LinuxJones yup they are p3 450
<r0bnyc> can I enable the lines of hoary universe ? and how about the hoary-security universe lines ? i just got my ubuntu hoary cds and installed it. how about how do I update to breezy ?
<drworm> they ask for a password i never created
<LinuxJones> char1iecha1k, ok open a terminal; type sudo -s (enter your user password); apt-get update && apt-get install linux-image-686-smp
<neza> when is breezy set to be realised
<nalioth> r0bnyc: breezy will give you plenty to do (esp when the X goes away)
<neza> released?
<gek> linuxjones, yeah sound playback works fine
<LinuxJones> neza, October
<cthulfuego> neza: October or november I think
<neza> cool
<r0bnyc> nalioth: thanks how about my other questions?
<char1iecha1k> LinuxJones ah thats going to be a problem the
<cthulfuego> neza: it's still too unstable to run as a normal desktop atm.
<nalioth> neza: october this year
<greenhornz> Question: how do i get the basic C compiler?
<neza> yeah, i figureed
<anto9us> r0bby: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//AddingRepositoriesHowto
<char1iecha1k> LinuxJones ...oops... our dhcp has gone funny and i can only get this pc on at the mo
<cthulfuego> !breezy is <reply> Breezy is due for release in October 2005
<ubotu> okay, cthulfuego
<nalioth> !Restricted
<ubotu> somebody said restricted was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<LinuxJones> gek, ok right click the voleume control an click Open Volume Control, then hit the capture tab and turn up the mic volume
<nalioth> r0bnyc: what ubotu said
<gek> green: search for gcc in synaptic
<greenhornz> Question: how do i get the basic C compiler?
<drworm> actually, the sudo -s worked!
<drworm> thanks
<neza> but at least thr current version of ubuntu is better than running the stable version of debian
<greenhornz> gekL thx
<cthulfuego> !info linux-image-686-smp
<ubotu> linux-image-686-smp: (Linux kernel image on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV SMP.), section base, is optional. Version: 2.6.10-7 (hoary), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<r0bnyc> nalioth: enableing hoary universe and hoary-security universe lines?
<gek> or apt-get install gcc
<LinuxJones> char1iecha1k, once you get that package installed all you have to do is re-boot and you will have smp support
<anto9us> ^r0bnyc: sorry
<char1iecha1k> LinuxJones can i reinstall ubuntu with the correct smp kernel? then later i can sort out my dhcp
<abood> hi all, guys i need some support with the vsftpd
<nalioth> r0bnyc: once you are in the file, you can univers the world
<r0bnyc> anto9us: what u mean
<cthulfuego> char1iecha1k: You don't have to reinstall. Just update the kernel.
<abood> any body have an experince with it ?
<nalioth> r0bnyc: recommend you multiverse it, too
<LinuxJones> char1iecha1k, you don't have to re-install
<r0bnyc> nalioth: universe the world ?
<char1iecha1k> LinuxJones i cant get on the net with the pc in question
<nalioth> r0bnyc: add the universe and multiverse repos to your lines
<r0bnyc> ah nalioth thanks
<nalioth> r0bnyc: and enjoy many more toyz
<cthulfuego> char1iecha1k: You can download the kernel deb and copy it across via a cdrw or something.
<r0bnyc> nalioth: :-D
<LinuxJones> char1iecha1k, is it a wireless network card or something or jsut dhcp problems with the server ?
<r0bnyc> nalioth: and security ?
<abood> heloooow any one would help with ftp ?
<abood> :)
<char1iecha1k> LinuxJones long story the wireless is working wired isnt, and i havent installed any wireless deices in the ubuntu box
<nalioth> r0bnyc: security lines need not be touched
<abood> Seveas, r u there ?
<r0bnyc> nalioth: why not , hoary is released already
<nalioth> r0bnyc: ok, i meant, don't add universe and multiverse to the security lines
<r0bnyc> nalioth: i knw :)
<LinuxJones> char1iecha1k, ok jsut checking, you can take cthulfuego's suffestion and download in windows or whatever and install from a burned cd (which would be easiest)
<char1iecha1k> LinuxJones can you show me where to get it please
<LinuxJones> okg I am getting loaded an typing is lame sorry char1iecha1k :(
<LinuxJones> *omg
<r0bnyc> all of u runnin hoary? not breezy?
<nalioth> r0bnyc: breezy is broken
<nalioth> r0bnyc: breezy is for "extreme OS enthusiasts"
<nalioth> r0bnyc: breezy is far from "ready for every day use"
<r0bnyc> thanks
<char1iecha1k> cthulfuego can you show me where to get the smp kernel please
<r0bnyc> hoary is debian-testing?
<cthulfuego> !breezy is also If you need to ask if it can be used yet, you shouldn't use it.
<ubotu> okay, cthulfuego
<r0bnyc> i was wondering if any ubuntu is debian-sid
<cthulfuego> subterrific: ,just a moment
<cthulfuego> char1iecha1k: Just a momenty
<cthulfuego> r0bnyc: Kinda, yes
<abood> guys, how can i restrict on an ftp account that he just be in his home dir ?, i mean i dont want him to surf others folders ?
<cthulfuego> abood: check the ftp server docs for chroot
<|QuaD-> hey, i am having a problem with mplayer. when I go to maximize it, the window maximizes, but the video inside stays the same, any suggestions?
<Cooner750> so; does this look ok? http://www.riccbhard.bravehost.com/gparted2.gif
<abood> cthulfuego, from where can i get more info at this subject ?
<cthulfuego> char1iecha1k: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.10/linux-image-2.6.10-5-686-smp_2.6.10-34.2_i386.deb
<cthulfuego> abood: google is your friend. google ftp+chroot
<char1iecha1k> cthulfuego thanks
<cthulfuego> !depends linux-image-2.6.10-5-686-smp
<ubotu> linux-image-2.6.10-5-686-smp: depends on initrd-tools (>= 0.1.75ubuntu2), coreutils | fileutils (>= 4.0), module-init-tools (>= 0.9.13)
<Cooner750> anybody?
<char1iecha1k> cthulfuego ok so do i use the same apt get command as before of what?
<tuxrox> hello
<LinuxJones> char1iecha1k, >> http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.10/linux-image-2.6.10-5-686-smp_2.6.10-34_i386.deb
<tuxrox> can anyone help me
<evilgod69> lol, what wit?
<char1iecha1k> LinuxJones no i have it on cd now
<evilgod69> does anyone know where i can change the logon screen's resolution? ubuntu 5.04
<tuxrox> can anyone help me with apache and php?
<tuxrox> i installed apache and php. but when i try phpinfo.php, it attempts to download it
<tuxrox> what is wrong?
<abarbaccia> tuxrox, restart apache
<tuxrox> abarbaccia, what is the command for that?
<anto9us> evilgod69: you need to edit your xorg.conf and in the default depth make sure the resolution you want for gdm is the leftmost
<cyphase> hey everyone
<evilgod69> anto9us: thanks
<tuxrox> what is the command to restart apache?
<refuze2looze> how can i get keys on my multimedia keyboard to control beep-media-player? i tried to add commands like "beep-media-player -t" and assign it to 0xa2 which is my play button in configuration editor but that didn't work
<cyphase> tuxrox, apache2 -k restart
<cyphase> as rot
<cyphase> root*
<msg43> hi
<cyphase> hey
<tuxrox> msg43, hey
<msg43> tuxrox, what a strange name :-D
<tuxrox> lol
* msg43 knows tuxrox 
<tuxrox> i  need some help
<tuxrox> i installed apache and php. but when i try phpinfo.php, it attempts to download it
<msg43> tuxrox, what browser are you using
<cyphase> tuxrox, that happened to me as well
<tuxrox> the fox of corse
<cyphase> i just completely uninstalled everything, then reinstalled it
<tuxrox> really? what did u do to fix it?
<msg43> tuxrox, did you edit http.conf I think that the file?
<cyphase> tuxrox, it's weird, but..
<tuxrox> yea...?
<cyphase> try installing php before apache, and accept when it says php needs apache
<cyphase> 1 sec, brb
<tuxrox> really?
<tuxrox> ok
<tuxrox> i will try that i guess
<bionic> Can anyone help so i can play sound from more than one sound source at the same time? My card is probed with alsa, but uses oss emulation i think.
<anto9us> tuxrox: see here http://dan.drydog.com/apache2php.html and go down to bullet point 11
<tuxrox> ok
<msg43> matjan_, thank you
<tuxrox> msg43, would u be able to do vnc?
<msg43> tuxrox, why?
<tuxrox> maybe you can help me
<tuxrox> cause u really seem to know what your doing
<tuxrox> i have read a lot of guides today
<tuxrox> earlier today
<msg43> tuxrox, what is so hard about removing a #?
<char1iecha1k> LinuxJones cthulfuego: i have tried apt-get install /media/cdrom0/linux-source-2.6.10/linux-image-2.6.10-5-686-smp_2.6.10-34_i386.deb
<tuxrox> msg43, i did that
<tuxrox> i am 99% sure that's right what i did
<char1iecha1k> LinuxJones cthulfuego: it was a guess and it said it couldnt find package
<LinuxJones> char1iecha1k, in Linux ?
<char1iecha1k> yup
<msg43> tuxrox, sound me the file
<msg43> *send
<tuxrox> msg43, which file?
<msg43> tuxrox, http.conf
<msg43> through xchat
<tuxrox> how? copy and paster?
<LinuxJones> char1iecha1k, you have to cd to /media/cdrom then type dpkg -i file.deb
<tuxrox> **paste
<tuxrox> msg43, how should i send it?
<Cooner750> How can I mount back my external HD? It's location before it was unmounted was "/dev/sda"
<char1iecha1k> LinuxJones what command does that do
<LinuxJones> char1iecha1k, you have to cd to /media/cdrom then type sudo dpkg -i file.deb (enter your user password when prompted)
<char1iecha1k> LinuxJones ok let me try
<msg43> tuxrox, right click on my username in xchat, dircet connecto to client->send file
<tuxrox> ahh, i see
<tuxrox> i just have to locate the file
<tuxrox> any idea where it is?
<tuxrox> never mind
<LinuxJones> char1iecha1k, in linux once you put the cd in it should automatically mount the drive in /media/cdrom, you change to the directory using the cd command, then enter the above command it will then install the .deb for you
<msg43> how can you edit it if you don't know were it is
<tuxrox> i do
<tuxrox> i just forgpt
<tuxrox> *forgot
<Cooner750> ....
<char1iecha1k> LinuxJones well it has started to do something!!!
<Cooner750> mount external usb HD? How-to?
* msg43 brushes his teeth
<Quest-Master> Hindi and Urdu Ubuntu users-- #ubuntu-hi and #ubuntu-ur :)
<LinuxJones> char1iecha1k, once it's done installing all you have to do is re-boot
<tuxrox> does anyone know where the apache configuration file is??
<greenhornz> QUESTION: my resolution is stuck at 640x480, how do i fix this?
<tuxrox> httpd.conf??
<msg43> tuxrox, you lied to me
* msg43 is angry
<tuxrox> msg43, no i didnt
<bigfoot1> hello, i need libmp3lame.so for audacity. where can i get this file+
<bigfoot1> ?
<msg43> tuxrox, locate is your friend
<msg43> bigfoot1, apt-get
<reka> greenhornz: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<tuxrox> i thoguht i knew where it was,
<tuxrox> i was wrong
<greenhornz> reka thanks
<aw259> Hello. How's everyone this evening?
<bigfoot1> msg43, i couldn't find the file in synaptic. do you still think i can apt-get it?
<msg43> tuxrox, locate http.conf
<tuxrox> msg43, i will do locate...
<Cooner750> anybody???
<msg43> bigfoot1, one sec
<reka> aw259: afternoon. :-)
<msg43> bigfoot1, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-lame
<msg43> sudo apt-get install lame
<tuxrox> msg43 i found it
<msg43> bigfoot1, http://ubuntuguide.org/
<bigfoot1> aw259, good morning/afternoon/evening/night/day.
<aw259> Is anyone familiar with MBR and dual boot issues? I'm trying to set up Windows XP and Ubuntu dualboot, each with their own hard drive, but I'm getting some odd errors.
<bigfoot1> msg43, i already have gstreamer on my pc.
<aw259> bigfoot1: Good point. I forgot about the time zones. ;)
<msg43> you need those two things though
<bigfoot1> so i wonder if libmp3lame.so is on my computer
<msg43> bigfoot1, no
<msg43> you need lame
<bigfoot1> audacity says that i just need libmp3lame.so
<Cooner750> :/
<msg43> and then do gstreamer-lame to
<msg43> it like I addon i think
<char1iecha1k> LinuxJones it came up with errors, should i reboot and try again?
<msg43> bigfoot1, you'll get it rust me
<bigfoot1> msg43, but i only want to getlibmp3lame.soand nothing else.
<bigfoot1> 8-)
<tuxrox> msg43, please accept
<tuxrox> . . . .
<aw259> Windows XP is set up on a SATA drive (/dev/sda) and Ubuntu is set up on /dev/hdc. If I select the SATA drive from BIOS boot, I get WinXP. If I select the other, I get Ubuntu (and GRUB's bootloader).
<msg43> tuxrox, I did it your gay firewall
<msg43> tuxrox, upload it to my ftp
<LinuxJones> char1iecha1k, what errors ?
<aw259> The bootloader can boot Ubuntu (on the same drive) without issue. When it tries to boot Windows XP, however, I get LILO errors?
<tuxrox> msg43, i got rid of the girewall
<bigfoot1> msg43, i just checked my synaptic. I found out that i already have gstreamer0.8-lame
<hacim> how does one upgrade from the first ubuntu to the latest stable?
<msg43> bigfoot1, then install lame
<aw259> I've already run FIXMBR and FIXBOOT on the Windows XP drive. It boots up fine if I just instruct the BIOS to boot from the SATA drive. I just can't get the GRUB bootloader to transfer control to the SATA drive without this odd LILO "L 40 40 40.." error.
<bigfoot1> how, msg43 ?
<msg43> sudo apt-get install lame
<abood> guys, whats the name of the application that support the pc status in the Desktop Background ?
<hacim> !upgrade from warty to hoary?
<ubotu> hacim: I haven't a clue
<bigfoot1> msg43, oh, i found lame.
<hacim> !upgrade
<ubotu> methinks upgrade is "One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<bigfoot1> after i install lame, then what?
<bigfoot1> msg43, ?
<msg43> tuxrox, it your router
<hacim> is it really that easy then?
<msg43> bigfoot1, do you know about updatedb?
<bigfoot1> norm_, msg43 .
<bigfoot1> norm_, msg43
<bigfoot1> msg43, no.
<bigfoot1> sorry, norm.
<reka> hacim: yes. :-)
<aw259> Does anyone know how to see what type of bootloaders are on each partition and each drive's MBR?
<Cooner750> is anybody paying attention to my questions?
<msg43> updatedb is a command to update a search date base
<tuxrox> msg43, I am using gFTP for the transer, is that ok??
<msg43> so run 'sudo updatedb'
<msg43> tuxrox, it fine
<neza> can anyone recomend a good ftp program
<tuxrox> ok
<msg43> tuxrox, I use it also
<bigfoot1> msg43, i have just installed lame. what's the next step to get audacity saving to mp3?
<Cooner750> :-/
<msg43> bigfoot1, close audicity
<msg43> re open it and try
<msg43> neza, gftp
<tuxrox> msg43, the file is on your ftp
<tuxrox> check it out
<tuxrox> thank you sooo much, msg43, i really appreciate all of this
<Cooner750> Does anybody here know how to mount a external USB FAT32 harddisk!?
<xiaogil> I know that's it's possible to have viariables in a script for the terminal (like: for i in `seq 1 5`; do echo $i; done), but is it possible to have an array variable ?
<bigfoot1> msg43, it still asks for the location of libmp3lame.so
<punkrockguy318> How can I send a mail through the command line?
<msg43> bigfoot1, do you know how to search files in ubuntu?
<msg43> tuxrox, you sent me the right file???
<vinux> punkrockguy318, I used to use pine
<bigfoot1> yes, i think i do msg43 .
<tuxrox> yes
<msg43> punkrockguy318, you run arch?
<bigfoot1> are you saying that libmp3lame.so is now on my pc?
<gek> yeah, pine is good
<neza> thanx
<punkrockguy318> vinux, pine is nice, but i'm looking for something that I can do in a script
<punkrockguy318> msg43, i dual arch and ubuntu
<tuxrox> msg43, would u like me to use Gaim??
<msg43> tuxrox, OH MY
<tuxrox> msg43, HOW?
<tuxrox> WHAT
<msg43> punkrockguy318,  you make arch packages right
<msg43> tuxrox, you config file is fucked up
<punkrockguy318> msg43, yeah
<vinux> punkrockguy318, hmm can't help you there
<tuxrox> msg43, how so???
<Cooner750> ................
<msg43> tuxrox, I'll pm you
<msg43> punkrockguy318, ok
<msg43> thought so
<reka> Cooner750: searched the forums yet?
<tuxrox> msg43, pm??
<aw259> Does anyone know how to see what type of bootloaders are on each partition and each drive's MBR?
<punkrockguy318> yeah, i used to make a lot, but i haven't had time to keep up with any of them lately
<msg43> tuxrox, you'll see
<tuxrox> ohkay
<DonL> Cooner750,  try this. Plug in your USB while live, and wait for a minute. It should show an icon on the desktop
<abood> guys which is better gkrellm or gdesklets ?
<msg43> abood, never heard of gkrellm
<aw259> Anyone? :) Just want to know how to find out what is the bootloader on a partition.
<msg43> abood, try adekslets
<bigfoot1> msg43, i found two files with similar names in my /usr/lib/. one is libmp3lame.so.0.0.0 (309kb), the other is libmp3lame.so.0 (19 bytes, link)
<DonL> Good night folks
<greenhornz> Question: whats the command to remove a file with contents inside?
<msg43> bigfoot1, probably  libmp3lame.so.0
<msg43> try it
<bigfoot1> greenhornz, is there any other way to remove files? 8)
<abood> msg43, let me check it :) i need one that is more stable n not heavy n support nice themes :)
<reka> greenhornz: do you mean a directory?
<tuxrox> msg43.... check the pm winodw
<gek> rm file
<char1iecha1k> LinuxJones something along the lines of ..short read in buffer copy... thanks for you help i need to go, is it possible to install ubuntu with smp from the start?
<greenhornz> yes directory
<greenhornz> sorry
<reka> abood: gkrellm rocks
<reka> greenhornz: rm -rf
<reka> greenhornz: man rm
<bionic> Can anyone help so i can play sound from more than one sound source at the same time? My card is probed with alsa, but uses oss emulation i think.
<greenhornz> thx
<reka> greenhornz: rm --help
<gek> info rm
<bob_> zounds,  I need some advice about sounds!!  Nosound from SB Audigy,  vol set>0...  driver required?  where do I set up the sound card?  tia
* reka scowls at gek
<reka> :-)
<gek> >:)
<abood> reka, does it support for xmms themes ?  i will take with ur advise  :)
<reka> abood: isn't it a cpu monitor? why would it use xmms themes?
<reka> for those with SOUND problems and running gnome: http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<bob_> thanks for the tip
<abood> reka, just for fun :)
<bigfoot1> how can i change the quality of an mp3 file (you know the bitrate, etc)?
<reka> bigfoot1: you'd have to re-rip it to get a higher quality.
<cthulfuego> bigfoot1: Get the original and re-encode it at a different quality setting.
<bigfoot1> cthulfuego, reka, i want to make the filesize of an mp3 smaller.
<gek> well there is a gkrellm xmms plugin
<cthulfuego> bigfoot1: You will lose a LOT of quality doing it from an already-encoded mp3.
<cthulfuego> bigfoot1: You can expand it to wav, then recode it to mp3 at a lower setting.
<bigfoot1> really, cthulfuego ?
<nJess> its been a while since i used irssi
<nJess> how do i connect to multiple servers?
<cthulfuego> bigfoot1: Yes
<cthulfuego> bigfoot1: You go from lossy to even more lossy, as opposed to from original to lossy.
<bionic> reka, is that for my problem too?
<bigfoot1> cthulfuego, so if i start with ogg, is this fine?
<gek> will expanding to wav and then re-encoding actually be any different then reincoding from a mp3? you still are working with a file thats had loss
<cthulfuego> bigfoot1: No, oggs are lossy too, same problem.
<reka> bionic: yep.  i know for a fact that should work.
* reka used it
<cthulfuego> gek: No, I just don't know of apps that recode an mp3
<bigfoot1> so what programs allow you to choose the quality of an mp3 ?
<cthulfuego> nJess: '/help server' should see you sorted.
<chetang_> hello, every one!
<bigfoot1> hello, chetang
<cthulfuego> bigfoot1: Any encoder
<bigfoot1> like?
<cthulfuego> bigfoot1: lame?
<bigfoot1> I have soundrecorder, audacity.
<bigfoot1> does lame have gui, cthulfuego
<bigfoot1> ?
<cthulfuego> bigfoot1: Not normally, no.
<gek> saving your original encodings to flac, so you can play around with different settings for the mp3s might be a good idea
<msg43> does ubuntu use php5 or php4?
<kbrooks> msg43, you choose. why are you here anyways?
<cthulfuego> !info php5 hoary
<cthulfuego> php4
<bigfoot1> is there a gui mp3 encoder?
<kbrooks> cthulfuego, we dont have dpkg
<kbrooks> cthulfuego, do  not assume
<cthulfuego> !info php4
<ubotu> php4: (server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (meta-package)), section web, is optional. Version: 4:4.3.10-10ubuntu4 (hoary), Packaged size: 1 kB, Installed size: 24 kB
<cthulfuego> kbrooks: we have ubotu
<kbrooks> !info php5
<msg43> kbrooks, cause I"m helping a friend
<msg43> with apache
<msg43> kbrooks, which bring me to ask why are you here?
<kbrooks> because i like ubuntu
<cthulfuego> msg43: Install libapache2-mod-php4 and he should be ok.
<kbrooks> thats why
<gek> ubuntu is good. i like mine with mustard
<kbrooks> gek, ew
<msg43> cthulfuego, it should autoadd what it need inthe apache2 http.conf
* cthulfuego is baking eclairs
<msg43> lol
<uJess> cthulfuego: thanks
<uJess> irssi works
<uJess> :)
<kbrooks> cthulfuego, ew. eclairs
<gek> mmm eclairs
<gek> i wish i could bake
<kbrooks> ew ew ew ew ew!
<cthulfuego> msg43: No, it works a bit differently on apache2. Try 'sudo a2enmod php4'
<kbrooks> EW!!!!!!!!!!!!
* gek hands kbrooks a mustard eclaire
* cthulfuego is going to fill them with kahlua cream
<reka> kbrooks: so i take it you like eclaires?
<cthulfuego> gek: eclairs are surprisingly easy
<kbrooks> reka, NO. I hate them
<msg43> cthulfuego, ok
<kbrooks> tried one and spat it out
<nickthedick> ?ati?
<kbrooks> the momENT
<kbrooks> moment
<noob> hi everyone... Someone know how can add more radio stations to my Rhythmbox ?
<gek> i cant even bake muffins from premixed stuff without ruining them :(
<cthulfuego> nickthedick: fglrx is installed by default, afaik.
<cthulfuego> gek: Blame your oven.
<gek> yeah, that or the timing
<cthulfuego> gek: Mine is normally 20C below what the temperature is set to.
<nickthedick> but there is no acceleration, ati controlpanel says "mesagl"
<reka> nickthedick: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//BinaryDriverHowTo
<cthulfuego> nickthedick: is X set up to *use* fglrx?
<kbrooks> nesa is teh sux0r
<reka> ah, crap
<kbrooks> mesa
<gek> i rarely use my real oven, the convection toaster oven does everything i need
<nickthedick> cthulfuego: I have it in Xorg.conf
<reka> nickthedick: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowTo
* cthulfuego can't get a chicken or duck into the toaster ;-)
<nickthedick> reka: I'll take a look
<cthulfuego> nickthedick: Ok, then I'm out of ideas.
<reka> nickthedick: you need to load the module
<gek> a chicken will fit in mine
<reka> nickthedick: third time lucky: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//BinaryDriverHowto
<msg43> cthulfuego, thanks
<gek> noob, click music->add new internet radio station
<msg43> cthulfuego, now only if supertux asked
<msg43> I mean tuxrox
<nickthedick> reka: if I used the ati installer program instead of apt-get, can I still make it work?
<REds> yah
<noob> Thanks gek
<REds> of course nickthedick
<bluefoxicy> bluefox@icebox:~/misc/paxutil/pax-utils-20050609$ ./ssp_exploit
<bluefoxicy> You got OWNED SO BAD!!!
<tuxrox> hey msg43
<msg43> tuxrox, thanks cthulfuego
<msg43> he gave me the command
<reka> nickthedick: the ati.com driver?  iirc you need to do something with your kernel for that.  search the forums
<tuxrox> why msg43?
<msg43> I asked which you should have done he helped
<tuxrox> oh
<msg43> cthulfuego msg43: No, it works a bit differently on apache2. Try 'sudo a2enmod php4'
<tuxrox> well thank you to everyone who has ever helped me
<tuxrox> lol
<msg43> it php4 but it will til later
<tuxrox> what?
<msg43> tuxrox, nothin
<tuxrox> msg43, what did u say?
<tuxrox> ok
<tuxrox> so, do i just install phpMyAdmin now, msg43?
<msg43> tell me one thign
<tuxrox> ok
<msg43> why are yousetting up a a server?
<tuxrox> what
<tuxrox> i just want to see if i can get it all to work
<msg43> tuxrox, you must be stupid do i not speak english
<synd_> can i run Lsongs on ubuntu?
<noob> But another question about music stations... Where can I get linux radio URLs ?
<msg43> tuxrox, it to much time
<tuxrox> how so?
<synd_> noob: apt-get install streamtuner
<msg43> tuxrox, cause you need to know install mysql which you don't kno how to do and that a whole bunch more work to do
<noob> cool synd... thanks
<tuxrox> i installed MySQL
<msg43> tuxrox, but didn't set it up
<msg43> well whatever I'm going to bed
<tuxrox> ok
<msg43> or leaving this channel to mysteriuos one
<tuxrox> thank you for php
<tuxrox> by the way, i posted on Neowin
<msg43> tuxrox, that pm type thing
<Tweek> tuxrox, do you know of totse?
<msg43> no one cares if you posted on neowin or not
<tuxrox> you did
<msg43> tuxrox, PM!!!!!!!!!!!
<tuxrox> okokok
<msg43> got I have leave before I flip
<synd_> anyone know if i can get Lsongs running on ubuntu?
<squinn> lsongs?
<tuxrox> synd_ what is Lsongs?
<squinn> from linspire?
<cthulfuego> !factoids is at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ubotu> okay, cthulfuego
<synd_> yup.
<synd_> closest thing to itunes on linux
<tuxrox> oh, i see
<squinn> synd, something linspire did was rename a lot of basic linux apps to make them seem more like windows
<squinn> lsongs has a real linux name
<squinn> and i'm looking it up now
<synd_> squinn: im aware of that. but i cant find the "real" name for Lsongs
<Razor-X> anyone here use joe?
<squinn> synd, okay. it looks like a kde program
<squinn> maybe amarok
<isai> hi
<isai> how do I make an audio cd?
* msg43 goes to bed
<synd_> squinn: you mean you looked at a screenshot of lsongs and connected it to KDE?
<noob> oh-no... system say I have not the streamtuner package... It's not at Synaptic too... how can i get it ?
<isai> Tried dumping .wav file in nautilus cd burning app. It burned but doesn't play in CD player (only shows up on computer CDROM drive).
<synd_> noob: ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<noob> thankx
<squinn> synd, not necessarily
<squinn> i looked at a sshot yes
<squinn> but it looks like amarok
<cthulfuego> isai: It'll mean installing some additional software, but try k3b.
<synd_> sure, all linspire looks like kde, imo
<Nard> Guys how can i get .avi files to play
<Nard> in xmms
<isai> cthulfuego: I have to install KDE just to make a CD?
<Nard> or any media player for that matter
<squinn> isai, use gnome-toaster or gnome-bkaer
<synd_> gnomebacker
<synd_> baker*
<squinn> thanks
<squinn> Nard, apt-get install win32codecs
<squinn> and then open the file in Mplayer [Media Player] 
<bob2> Nard: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> (this is in the faq)
<squinn> yeah, that's better
<squinn> okay, synd_ i've made a decision
<Nard> i did the win32 codecs
<squinn> it's Rhythmbox
<Nard> and it still won't play
<Nard> even in mplayer
<squinn> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<squinn> Read that.
<squinn> That's better.
<isai> squinn: Im installing gtoaster now (hope it works)...
<Nard> ok
<Nard> i'll read
<synd_> squinn: but rhythmbox doesnt support iTunes sharing.
<synd_> squinn: Lsongs does
<cthulfuego> isai: Not KDE, just k3b and associated libs.
<squinn> synd_, linspire adds hacks to little programs like that
<squinn> rhythmbox does not to my knowledge support dell dj thing, lsongs does
<synd_> well id love that little hack
<squinn> you CAN install lsongs via source on ubuntu
<squinn> but..it's a while to do
<squinn> http://www.linspire.com/download_package_source.php?filename=lsongs_0.2.28-0.0.0.50.linspire0.1.tar.gz& is source, synd_
<synd_> thanks!
<squinn> but
<squinn> but but but
<isai> Wow! Gtoaster has copyright from 2001! This looks like something I used in Suse 6.3 in 1999!
<squinn> it's requires deps
<squinn> which could be hard-to-get
<isai> anyways, I'll try K3B
<Razor-X> wow, nobody here uses joe?
<newbie101> can anyone help me??
<Razor-X> shoot, newbie101
<bob2> joe's a fairly obscure editor
<newbie101> i am trying to delete a file, but it tells me that i don't have permission to
<newbie101> how can i delete that file?
<bob2> newbie101: what file?
<Razor-X> bob2: yeah, but, I want someone to use it to write some introductory documentation for it, I have a friend who uses joe, but she's rarely on
<Razor-X> newbie101: sudo rm file
<newbie101> ah, ok
<newbie101> thank you
<synd> squinn: i cant get the source
<synd> nothing comes up with that url
* Xenguy just completed a stealth ubuntu install tonight at work :P
<synd> exciting
<Xenguy> very impressive distro - everything 'just works'
<squinn> hm weird
<bionic> Can anyone help so i can play sound from more than one sound source at the same time? I've done the things on http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly but that didnt fix it. Thanks.
<gorilla_> Xenguy, stealth?
<Xenguy> gorilla_: subverting my admins (who want me to run only that other OS)
<squinn> http://www.linspire.com/download_package_source.php?filename=lsongs_0.2.28-0.0.0.50.linspire0.1.tar.gz&url=http://10.0.0.84:80/cnrPackageServer.php?fileLocation=/linspire/pkgsrv/pool-src%2Fl%2Flsongs/lsongs_0.2.28-0.0.0.50.linspire0.1.tar.gz, synd
<squinn> try that
<gorilla_> Xenguy, ohhhh... I like that idea :-)
<Xenguy> gorilla_: now I'm waiting for the network police to show up ;-)
<synd> squinn: still no dice
<squinn> hm works for me
<squinn> http://www.linspire.com/lindows_products_details.php?package_name=lsongs
<squinn> go to specifications and then source code link
<gorilla_> Xenguy, but that's what dual boot is for :-)
<Xenguy> gorilla_: that's exactly what I arranged; a dual boot
<greenhornz> Chmod +x isnt giving me access, what am i doing wrong?
<newbie101> >how do u login as 'root' ??
<synd> squinn: something downloads but theres nothing in it?
<newbie101> i tried logging in as root on the login screen, but it says root can't login that way
<Xenguy> oh yeah, feedback - 'sudo' this and that is very annoying :P
<newbie101> i tried logging in as root on the login screen, but it says root can't login that way
* Xenguy will install a 'root' user toute suite
<newbie101> how does root login?
<Xenguy> newbie101: read the web site
<Burgundavia> newbie101, if you truly are a newbie, then use sudo
<Burgundavia> so will save yourself a lot of trouble
<gorilla_> newbie101, you generally don't. root loggins are a bad idea.
<Burgundavia> plus all the graphical system utils use sudo by default
<newbie101> oh, ok
<newbie101> but i am trying to move files to a folder where it says i don't have permission
<newbie101> what should i do?
<Xenguy> gorilla_: no, root is just something that Ubu has decided to avoid =)
<Xenguy> newbie101: read the web site
<Xenguy> =)
<Burgundavia> newbie101, use sudo, but where are you trying to move stuff?
<newbie101> what website?
<greenhornz> Chmod +x isnt giving me access, what am i doing wrong?
<siimo> anyone know how to log automatically into xfce without the need of gdm/kdm
<newbie101> Burgundavia, to the apache www folder
<Xenguy> newbie101: jesus christ - ubuntulinux.org
<newbie101> oh
<newbie101> well, as you can tell, i am new at this
<newbie101> it's hard when your new
<newbie101> exit
<Xenguy> newbie101: don't worry, just read :-)
<Razor-X> i'm thinking of ditching vi, only because it's too QWERTYish
<sproingie> siimo: you can always use xdm
<sproingie> Razor-X: surely someone has dvorak keybindings for vi
<siimo> sproingie, i dont think it supports auto-login
<sproingie> siimo: ubuntu in general does not
<Razor-X> sproingie: i'm looking for it
<siimo> sproingie, yes it does with kdm/gdm
<Razor-X> no can do, it seems....
<sproingie> siimo: huh .. did not know that
<Razor-X> "Why use Dvorak? QWERTY's been used for 100 years, it _must_ be good!"
<Razor-X> "Err wait, Mr. Computer"
* sproingie isn't even sure how to make a vt run a non-login app as a specific user
<Razor-X> "Honey! I think we need to move!"
<Xenguy> Razor-X: vim trumps dvorak :-)
* Davey notes that Dvorak is a much better layout
<Davey> QWERTY is *specifically* laid out to slow you down
<Razor-X> "My father lived here. My father's father lived here. My father's father's father's father's father's father's father lived here. All the fathers in between lived here. I think we should live in this rotting semi-solid structure too!"
<Xenguy> *plonk*
<Razor-X> "Err, hold on Mr. Computer"
<sproingie> Davey: myth myth myth myth
<Davey> actually, more to make sure you pressed keys on opposite sides of the typewriters hammers
<Davey> sproingie: no, its not.
<gorilla_> sproingie, if you are using haory go to System->Administration->Login Screen Setup menu Auto login is set there
<Razor-X> "Damn Mosquiter, it's time you stop bringing your bug friend in the computer room ;)"
<tony> sup room?
<Razor-X> yeah, it's not a myth, QWERTY was made to slow you down
<sproingie> Davey: dvorak is designed to make you alternate hands.  it would have been even friendlier to manuals than qwerty was
<Razor-X> the original typewriters would jam if you typed too fast
<Cynetix> Hey, can anyone help with XP dual boot?
<sproingie> Razor-X: yet no one can EVER produce any documented evidence to that fact
<Xenguy> Cynetix: ?
<Razor-X> Cynetix: shoot
<Razor-X> sproingie: you can, in fact
<Davey> sproingie: the problem is where the hammers where
<sproingie> Razor-X: anything not written by mister dvorak, who fabricated a great many things
<Davey> though why they didn't just move the hammers is beyond me
<Razor-X> you can read tons of documents made by Sholes
<sproingie> you can't just move the hammers
<Cynetix> I installed and it went fine but when it said it was rebooting into Ubuntu, it never did. No menu or anything.
<sproingie> the keys have to press down on the hammer lever, there's nowhere to move those levers
<Razor-X> and, you can also observe the hammers of the original typewriter
<Xenguy> Cynetix: did you install GRUB to the MBR?
<sproingie> dvorak would have been even friendlier to manual typewriters
<sproingie> keyboard layouts were *patented* in the old days
<Davey> sproingie: oh, yeah, thats true :)
<Cynetix> I chose that and it showed I had XP pro as well so I thought it was successful
<sproingie> qwerty either wasn't patented, or it was a patent that stuck
<Razor-X> sproingie: it was made on the manual typewriter
<Razor-X> Dvorak was made before the age of computers
<Cynetix> I thought it had installed into the MBR on my second drive but that's not the case either
<Cooner750> ok back
<sproingie> dvorak was made in the age of electric typewriters actually
<Xenguy> Cynetix: it's better to *not* choose the MBR (i.e. say 'no')
<tony> anyone have a minute to assist with how to view another computers hard drive on my wireless network?
<Razor-X> in fact, the US government almost switched, but, WWII broke out
<Cynetix> xenguy: then what do I chose?
<Razor-X> Xenguy: and why would that be
<Davey> sproingie: the problem with Dvorak is not that its not better, its that people don't want to change
<Razor-X> Cynetix: no, install it to the MBR
<gorilla_> sproingie, yes it was  a patent (AFAIK) but it sticks because of momentum.
<Razor-X> I have a WinXP double-boot on this machine, right here
<Cynetix> I did :) but it's not coming up that way.
<sproingie> Davey: the problem is largely with its boosters, actually
<Cynetix> I verified via the shell from the CD that the install is there.
<Xenguy> Cynetix: you say 'no' to MBR, then you install GRUB to the 'linux' partition (the partition that has '/boot' on it)
<Razor-X> sproingie: are you telling me QWERTY actually makes more sense than Dvorak?
<sproingie> Davey: it's like the old vhs/betamax canards that come out every single time
<Razor-X> Xenguy: why would you do that?
<Razor-X> Cynetix: install to MBR, the GRUB menu auto-adds an entry for Windows XP
<Xenguy> Cynetix: I'll try to find the URL I found for dual-booting...
<sproingie> Razor-X: i'm saying that it's a pretty poor thing to hold up as a badge of some sort
<Cynetix> Razor-X: that's what I thought but no go. Hmm.
<Xenguy> Cynetix: I just did it tonight (W2K) and it went fine
<Razor-X> sproingie: i'm not holding it up as a badge, I think people should get out of their advanced lethargy and switch
<Xenguy> Cynetix: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<sproingie> Razor-X: and using terms like "lethargy" are precisely the problem
<Razor-X> Cynetix: does the Linux partition exist?
<sproingie> it's a keyboard layout.  retain some perspective.
<Cynetix> Xenguy: thanks for URL :)
<Cynetix> Razor-X: Yes. It's there.
<Xenguy> Cynetix: yw :-)
<Razor-X> Cynetix: then, try install a different boot-manager
<tony> How do i get access to my xp box on my network?
<Cynetix> Ok. I'll give it a go. Thanks for the help folks :)
<Xenguy> Cynetix: make sure you use a paritioning prog to make d0ze partition bootable after installing Ubu (if you go that route)
<Razor-X> I use GRUB no problem, why reccomend not installing to MBR?
<sproingie> keyboards in general kind of suck as input devices go.  why in fact need there be a key for each letter?  make rare letters a combination of 2 or 3 keys and have nothing BUT the home row
<Cooner750> tony: click Applications; then Run Application
<Cooner750> and then type "smb://comptername"
<Cooner750> where computername is the network name of the computer
<Razor-X> sproingie: already been done, in fact
<tony> k
<Razor-X> but, those keyboards seem outrageously expensive, they're corded keyboards
<sproingie> Razor-X: yet you don't see proponents of those keyboards badgering everyone
<tony> hmm
<scott> my hard drive on this T40 thinkpad feels really warm under ubuntu..I think that it's not being spun down when not being used. any ideas how to enable that?
<Razor-X> sproingie: of course, because, they don't have much proponent other than 'space saving'
<Razor-X> well, what about the multitude of Firefox forerunners?
<Razor-X> you look almost as bad as the last era's IE proponers
<sproingie> actually i imagine the rsi of a kb where you never leave the home row could potentially be worse
<Cooner750> tony; did it work?
<Razor-X> "OMG!!!! Firefox man!! Firefox!!"
<tony> trying to remember the name of my computer
<tony> hehe
<tony> does the entire drive need to be shared for me to see it?
<Razor-X> sproingie: it probably would be. I switched to Dvorak because of speed, and because my hands started hurting
<Razor-X> odd, because i'm pretty young
<sproingie> my hands actually get variety in their motion.  tho i overuse the middle and index fingers too much
<chillywilly> Ubuntu rocks my socks
<Cooner750> tony; you're accesing it over a network; correct?
<Razor-X> but, mainly, that's why I switched mice, my hands really started giving me hell on a mouse
<gorilla_> tony, nope... sharing enitre drives is a bad idea...
<sproingie> i never type a single key with my little finger, and very rarely with the ring fingers
<Razor-X> to a point where, after a long typing session, I _had_ to use a keyboard for my mousing
<tony> yes... i have a wireless network and its xp
<Razor-X> sproingie: ahhh, the way I used to type ;)
<tony> have all my mp3's on that driver in one folder
<Razor-X> the thing was, hand pains were actually caused by my mice, I didn't know that
<sproingie> Razor-X: mine's caused by emacs
<Razor-X> my wrist couldn't take the strain of pushing a physical device with the wrist's momentum
<nadjyla> hello :)
<Razor-X> sproingie: well, i'm much more familiar with vi, and emacs does feel bloated
<sproingie> i tried a trackball for a while once.  my hands never hurt worse than when i used it
<Cooner750> go to the XP machine and share the folder that has those mp3s in it. Also; while you're there right click on "My Computer" and click the "Computer Name" tab to find the name of the computer
<gorilla_> tony: that should just work, unless you have some sort of permission issue.
<scott> anyone know how to get the hard drive to stop spinning when not in use? mine's burning a hole in my pants
<Razor-X> i'll look more for some vi bindings
<sproingie> now i just have a good mouse and i grip it very lightly and my hands never hurt
<tony> k... brb
<Razor-X> sproingie: heh, it seems people's wrists are made differently
<Davey> I have carpal tunnel and RSI in both wrists/hands, but I find that just by having my hands elevated properly, it rarely bothers me now
<Razor-X> trackball's for me (not the middle style, I use a thumb trackball) have worked wonders
<Razor-X> Davey: the scare part, i'm 15
<Razor-X> I don't _want_ RSI at 15
<Davey> Razor-X: I got it at about 16, I'm 21 now ;)
<sproingie> the thumb trackball was pretty nice.  kensington's "80's arcade game" style trackballs are the worst
<kobs> Hi.. I'm installing.. and my DHCP server gave out incorrect info, my install is currently at 50% testing network repository, how can i bypass this?
<Razor-X> Davey: yes, that's why I don't want RSI
<wang> somebody knows how to install realplayer?
<gorilla_> Davey, that is a a scary concept..
<Razor-X> that, and my parents will do a huge "I told ja so" thing (no, they're not Spanish)
<wang> i had instaleed but it doesnt work
<gorilla_> wang: that is on the ubuntu wiki..
<sproingie> i could probably get used to dvorak for typing english, but it would drive me bats doing ctrl key combinations like copy and paste
<wang> thanks, what is the add?
<Razor-X> sproingie: I don't want to be totally ostracized from a mouse, that's why I tried a thumb version
<Cooner750> just a quick question; does ubuntu detect hardware automatcally while running (or is there a command for that too!?)
<Razor-X> sproingie: the advantage for me was, I used QWERTY at 90 WPM with a spatial layout
<sproingie> Cooner750: hotpluggable hardware like usb stuff, yes
<tony> it wont work
<Razor-X> I'ld center my fingers around a position, and stem off from there, knowing approximately, in my mind, how far each key was from the other, and keeping an index of the key I was on
<nalioth_wrkn> Razor-X: i like the big-ball-on-left-side trackballs from logitech
<Cooner750> so if  it disconnected my corded usb mouse and plugged a wireless mouse (which works in ubuntu); would it recognize it?
<gorilla_> wang, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ and browse from there.
<sproingie> Razor-X: never been 90wpm.  i would just be killed in a secretarial type of job unless i had aggressive autocomplete
<Razor-X> nalioth_wrkn: that's the exact one I use
<Cooner750> tony; what error does the linux computer give
<Razor-X> Cooner750: I believe so
<Razor-X> sproingie: 130 and pround ;)
<tony> the folder contents could not be displayed
<kobs> This must be a bug.. if network settings are incorrect, the install seems to hang at testing network repository..and i have no way of getting out of this.. this really sucks, i have to restart the isntallation?
<Razor-X> I also keep my trackball slightly angled to the left, it seems to feel more natural
<Cooner750> make sure the computer name is typed correctly; it is case sensitive I believe
<tony> couldnt display all the contents of "Windoes Network: nvtb main"
<Razor-X> kobs: I belive so :(
<wang> why i have this msg in the synaptic ftp://ubuntujava.yimports.com/source/Release: PASS failed, server said: Login incorrect.
<wang> ??
<kobs> That's pretty  bad
<sproingie> Razor-X: i write code.  most of my code is something like "if req<alt-space>.par<alt-space>('max<alt-space') < MAX_H<alt-space> ...
<kobs> that should be fixed...
<tony> damn i got it
<Razor-X> sproingie: and I code as well ;)
<Cooner750> hmm.. is it just me or does smb not work 90% of the time?
<tony> under places
<wang> how do i get the pass?
<sproingie> Razor-X: i could really use an autocomplete single key, but there just aint any placed handily
<kobs> Nevermind, it finally went on to the next step, after about 20 minutes
<Cooner750> tony; did you get it working?
<tony> went to places
<Razor-X> sproingie: write your own
<gorilla_> wang: particulary section 10 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<tony> network
* sproingie rebound emacs's alt-/ to alt-space, much easier
<tony> is there a way to shortcut that location?
<wang> gorilla_: thanks!!!
<GNULinuxer> has anyone faced this weird problem with 2.6.11 kernels? the mouse pointer moves extremely slowly ?
<Cooner750> tony; I believe you can drag the location icon to the desktop and it should make a icon for it
<sproingie> Razor-X: well sure, but i can't see any key where it would be useful.  except maybe for tapping ctrl, but X doesn't have a concept of modifiers-as-keystrokes like windows has with the win key
<sproingie> and unfortunately ONLY the win key
<wang> why i have this msg in the synaptic ftp://ubuntujava.yimports.com/source/Release: PASS failed, server said: Login incorrect.
<wang> ?
<Cooner750> Or; get the address of that location and right-click on desktop and "create launcher"
<tony> got it
<scott> anyone know how to make my hard drive rest when it's not in use? it's super hot
<tony> awesome... this shit is gettin easier and easier
<Cooner750> tony; glad you got it working :)
<tony> hey scott...
<Cooner750> samba (SMB) hardly ever works for me
<tony> i have that same problem
<Cooner750> Since i'm running a livecd right now I have no HD spin issues... it must be quite annoying
<Jimbob> samba works fine if it's configured properly (which is the tricky part)
<chillywilly> fix it
<nalioth_wrkn> wang: where did you get the URL for that ftp site?
<tony> i have a dell laptop and i cant even put it on my lap
<tony> cuz its so hot
<wang> from somewhere i am not sure
<gorilla_> tony, excellent work!! Unix gets easier as you learn that there are more than one way to do it :-)
<scott> tony, mine's on my lap right now and it's burning my you know what
<wang> i will erase it but is the add to get the java
<nalioth> wang: from somewhere would come the user/pass
<tony> my peeter's on fire!! hehe
<wang> i had hundret of ways
<wang> thanks
<nalioth> you guys are heading for sterility
<tony> hahaha
<tony> that might be a good thing
<Cooner750> wouldn't the hd constantly running cause a big heat issue in a desktop?
<Cooner750> and/or kill the drive quicker?
<amir__> Hey. in the Ubuntu faq they say you can apt-get install sun-j2re1.5, but i don't see such a package when i try it (yes, added universe and multiverse)
<wang> it is supoused that is installed but something happend that it doesnt work
<nalioth> Cooner750: depending on software installed, the HD may spin down during periods of non use
<gorilla_> Cooner750, not if the case is well designed...
<nalioth> !Java
<ubotu> somebody said java was https://wiki.ubuntu.com//Java
<Cooner750> I know the cd drive sure spins down when not in use. :p
<amir__> thanks
<nalioth> amir__: what ubotu said
<Cooner750> beacause it freezes when launching a program; because it's a livecd
<Ahab> I'm having an install problem.  I am trying to install hoary on an older laptop and it gets to the installing packages part and then hangs saying something about a 'bootstrap' problem and it possibly being bad media.  The thing is I just used the same cd to install ubuntu on a different box.  Any suggestions on what the problem might be?  Thanks.
<Madpilot> evening, all. when Syn puts a little gold star next to a package which isn't installed, what does that mean?
<Cooner750> this is cool. It's the first distro of linux i've used that actually detects usb devices when I plug them in...
<wang> thanks
<nalioth> Ahab: could be your 'older' cdrom drive just isnt reading properly anymore
<tony> anyone know if winamp has a ubuntu version?
<Madpilot> ack, nvr mind. just found Syn's Icon Legend...
<nalioth> Madpilot: means theres and upgrade for it available
<nalioth> Madpilot: darn! my effort for naught
<Razor-X> nooo!!!!!!!
<gorilla_> tony, try xmms instead. XMMS is a close winamp clone.
<Razor-X> I could feel it
<Cooner750> brb
<Razor-X> emacs just undid some vi muscle memory
<tony> website is xmms.com?
<Razor-X> all is lost!
<nalioth> tony: try beep media player, it's a modern fork of xmms
<nalioth> Razor-X: get some pie
<gorilla_> tony: don't know what the web site is... sorry.
<Razor-X> nalioth: I might have to.... I might have to
<Davey> hmm, seems like Nautilus will no longer start for me /
<Razor-X> nalioth: also, I have a slightly more updated version of the guide up
<Razor-X> can someone try and complete the basic commands section, it's getting boring -_-
<nalioth> Razor-X: do you know the /notice command?
<Razor-X> and there are so many basic commands and techniques, I keep forgetting I know them all
<Razor-X> nalioth: yes....
<neighborlee> anyone know whats up with some icons now showing up on panel after you add it from Menu ( after having installed say gftp in synaptic) and is there a fix  for this in general or is it app specific ???
<nalioth> Razor-X: you have not collaborated with ME <sniff>
<Drexler> i dont know if any of you can help me, but i just tried using the Ubuntu Live CD, and i got an xserver error, it said it could not detect screens
<Ahab> well, I do know the drive still works, as it will read and boot other disks.  is there an alternate install method I could try.  other than cd?
<Razor-X> nalioth: you want the LaTeX source?
<Razor-X> because, if you do, i'll clean up some of my bad coding ;)
<gorilla_> Razor-X, what command section??
<Cooner750> ok back :)
<nalioth> Ahab: try burning another ubuntu cd, but more slowly
<Razor-X> (like random comment-outs on commands that didn't work)
<nalioth> gorilla_: Razor-X is thinkin he's an author
<Razor-X> Cooner750: a guide to introduce the beginner to the command-line
<nalioth> gorilla_: but i think Razor-X is more like a fred
<Ahab> nalioth, ok, thanks.
<Razor-X> gorilla_: I am an author ;) I've written more than this piece of documentation, and not just computer-related stuff either
<nalioth> Razor-X: you know where to  go to discuss these things
<Drexler> can you guys help me out?
<Razor-X> yeahp yeahp
<nalioth> Razor-X: you're not a 'fred'?
<neighborlee> Drexler, sure sounds like it could not detect your monitor ...how far in boot are you getting...
<Cooner750> I was wondering; why doesnt sound work in flash?
<Drexler> neighbor, im getting through everything until it tries to load the GUI
<r0d> Cooner750,  are you using kde?
<Cooner750> nope. Gnome
<Tweek> how do i load floppy drive modules :|
<Cooner750> although I know that I cannot play mp3s
<nalioth> !Restricted
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<nalioth> Cooner750: see waht ubotu said
<Cooner750> I get the "render the stream" error; but I wont worry about that until I actually make a backup of the external HD, resize and partition it
<gorilla_> nalioth, I wish i as known that bot command :-)
<gorilla_> s/as/had/
<r0d> Cooner750,  dont know. I'm sure you checked your alsa module is up. use amixer to see if anythings mute
<Ucup> alloha
<nalioth> gorilla_: ubotu is full of weird sh....tuff
<Tweek> anyone know the name of floppy drive modules :|?
<synd_> nalioth: so are you
<synd_> : >
<tony> damnt
<tony> how do i get to the desktop when i am in the root in a terminal
<Davey> anyone had it to where Nautilus will no longer start?
<Tweek> tony, cd Desktop
<tony> no such file or directory
<Tweek> capital
<gorilla_> Tweek, try floppy :-)
<Tweek> make sure
<nalioth> synd_: most of the time, my sh...tuff don't stink
<Tweek> ok gorilla
<tony> root@BONJOUR:~ #
<tony> thats where i am
<gorilla_> Tweek, it was the only driver that I have loaded that makes sense...
<Tweek> tony
<Tweek> not root terminal
<tony> oh
<tony> sorry
<tony> what did i do wrong?
<Tweek> "terminal" is different from "root terminal"
<francisco> hola
<Cooner750> brb
<francisco> hola
<tony> how do i get to just the terminal
<Tweek> Gorilla_ it says no command found
<thr1ce> instead of root terminal, just click terminal
<francisco> se) released! http://www.ubuntulinux.org/504Released
<tony> duh, im an idiot
<gorilla_> Tweek, that's the name of the mopdule not the command.
<thr1ce> modprobe the module
<gorilla_> Tweek, try modprobe floppy
<Tweek> ok :)
<gorilla_> actually why do I have the floppy module loaded when there is no drive??
<Jimbob> gorilla_, hotplug undoubtedly loaded it, you can remove it with "sudo rmmod floppy"
<Jimbob> (why hotplug decided to load it is another matter, though)
<Tweek> hmm
<Tweek> after i loaded the module should i restart? :|
<Madpilot> :) there are a few of us with floppy drives left, you know...
<tony> gotta nother question
<Tweek> well, it has my school reports on it
<tony> installing bmp
<Tweek> getting it working is vital
<tony> and i have a couple issues
<gorilla_> Tweek, no need... just load the module, and try testing again.
<Tweek> i did
<Tweek> no worky worky :(
<gorilla_> Tweek, what does dmesg say... the last couple of lines.. dump it into #flood
<Tweek> :\
<tony> when i typed ./configure it ran but gave me an error
<tony> no acceptable C compiler found in $path
<gorilla_> Tweek: okay those lines are sata drives running off an nvidia IDE chipset... I'm stumped at this stage :-(
<Tweek> :\
<gorilla_> tony: have you installed gcc??
<Tweek> i blame my motherboard. it has been nothing but trouble
<tony> eeeeeekkk.... gcc, hmm
<tony> i dont think so
<tony> how many other things am i missin, hehee
<quam> apparently there are versions of gcc installed, but some shit doesn't like using them :P
<Tweek> get, build essentials
<Tweek> and gcc :|
<tony> gorilla: how do i install gcc/
<squinn> tony, apt-get install build-essential
<tony> done... is that all i need to do?
<tony> configure: error: cannot find x11 headers/libraries
<srbaker> is there a place where i can download the live/install cd image via http or ftp?
<srbaker> or...  if i burn a cd image to a dvd, will it still boot?  are they compatible enough?
<nalioth> srbaker: it will boot, you just waste a few gigabytes
<srbaker> excellent.
<srbaker> nalioth, i have a spindle of blank DVD+Rs, but no blank CDs
<srbaker> thanks
<nadjyla> bye
<tony> configure: error: cannot find x11 headers/libraries """ anyone know whats this means??
<ninwa> Does anybody know any software for Linux that can play .ra files? (iTunes Radio Streams)
<nalioth> srbaker: there is an install dvd image, also if you can find it
<ninwa> er
<ninwa> I guess .ra is real audio, huh
<ninwa> brainfart, but nevertheless
<tony> i must have stumped ppl with that one
<Ahab> doesn't helixplayer play .ra stuff, since it's all real?
<srbaker> nalioth, only available via bittorrent
<srbaker> and i don't have all night
<nalioth> tony: search synaptic for xorg libs with -dev on the end
<nalioth> srbaker: the install disk will get you goin (do you use prozilla?)
<x_or> Can someone explain to me how to change options in the /etc/init.d scripts which are portable across new installs?  Meaning, I would rather not edit the files directly, but somehow have a global file which specifies options for them on an individual basis.
<tony> nalioth: where is synaptic
<bob2> x_or: either way, you have to edit the init.d script
<nalioth> tony at a terminal, type "sudo apt-get install synaptic"
<bob2> either to add your options or to make it support some other random file to store options in
<tony> nalioth: hwo many other programs do we need to install
<tony> said it was already installed
<kbrooks> I need java
<nalioth> tony: that depends on what you want to do
<x_or> bob2:  Hmm, OK.  Yeah, see it looks like there is an attempt (I am looking in the icecast-server script) to read the env var OPTIONS first, and if it is blank then use defaults.  But, overriding this when I run it doesn't seem to work.
<wang> buuu it doesnt work, it is installed but steal doesnt work
<nalioth> !Java
<ubotu> [java]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com//Java
<kbrooks> someone help me
<srbaker> nalioth, prozilla?
<Cooner750> will mp3, etc... audio plugins actually be installed in the next release? saving a lot of headaches
<bob2> x_or: er, presumably it sources /etc/default/icecast or something
<tony> said i already had synaptic
<x_or> Good idea.
<bob2> Cooner750: has the legal situation changed?
<wang> what about realplayer!!!!
<nalioth> srbaker: prozilla is so voracious a downloader, it roX
<bob2> wang: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<wang> i had done everithing that wiki saids
<wang> yes but steal doesnt work
<Cooner750> I cannot get realplayer to install without ubuntu compleatly freezing :/
<wang> i had donde the link
<srbaker> well, i have 7 minutes left of my download
<bob2> wang: what's your native language?
<wang> spanish
<bob2> Cooner750: freezing? how?  the whole system locks up?
<bob2> wang: try #ubuntu-es.
<Cooner750> It says "Extracting files for realplayer...." and it majorly slows down and I cannot do anything except use the power button
<srbaker> where's the right place to find libdvdcss for ubuntu so i can watch dvd movies?
<Cooner750> srbaker: http://ubutuguide.org
<srbaker> thx
<Cooner750> look for dvd player support
<tony> whats next? i havent figured out what to do with this error
<tony> configure: error: Cannot find X11 headers/libraries
<wang> there is no one in the spanish channel jajaja i knew it, to lazy
<bob2> tony: what are you trying to compile?
<RobNyc> how do I install 2.6.11 kernel ?
<tony> installing bmp
<Amaranth> RobNyc: You don't
<deltron> rob: apt-cache search linux-image
<wang> please somebody can tell me how i get to work REALPLAYER!!!
<deltron> hehe
<RobNyc> Amaranth, why not
<bob2> tony: why are you compiling it? it's in ubuntu already.
<Amaranth> RobNyc: The 2.6.11 kernel in hoary isn't really 2.6.11, it's a snapshot of sometime after 2.6.10 and is known to break things horribly.
<tony> bob2: where?
<Cooner750> srbaker: I  screwed up the link. it's http://www.ubuntuguide.orh
<Cooner750> org*
<Cooner750> I hate laptop keyboards :/
<RobNyc> Amaranth, i just experienced that lol
<RobNyc> i reinstalled hoary cuz i had removed the others
<RobNyc> and my keyboard ormouse, or everything would just crash
<deltron> i'm trying to get hoary to work right with my laptop right now
<deltron> can't get my touchpad working right
<bob2> tony: in the universe repository
<Amaranth> RobNyc: GNOME and the 2.6.11 package don't play nice, you get hard locks.
<RobNyc> Amaranth, i saw it ;) thanks
<X7C> anybody knows about LANs? i need some help
<tony> sorry im new bob2, where is the universe repository
<Cooner750> Will there ever be a version of Ubuntu that is small enough to fit on a flash disk? I can fit Slax 5 onto my 256MB usb jumpdrive with room to spare
<nalioth> ubotu: Restricted
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<nalioth> tony what ubotu said
<holycow> Cooner750, wtf are you talking about?
<tony> what do you mean nalioth?
<holycow> Cooner750, its debian for f's sake
<nalioth> tony: ubotu is a bot that answers !questions
<holycow> take out what you don't want until you get 256 megs
<Cooner750> holycow; Slax is; well based on Slaxware
<Cooner750> Slackware I mean
<nalioth> tony: instead of me typing the same thing all the time
<holycow> why they hell would anyone bother to do such a thing tho?
<tony> !questions
<ubotu> tony: I don't know
<bob2> tony: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<nalioth> tony: read what ubotu said aobut restricted
<Cooner750> holycow; to make it portable
<nalioth> or what bob2 said (he's not a bot)
<Cooner750> As is I can take a usb flash disk to any of my computers and tell it to boot from USB
<cthulfuego> bob2 is *so* a bot
<bob2> cthulfuego: parser error; dunno what you're talking about
<cthulfuego> Amaranth: The package info commands work again on ubotu.
<tony> k, thanks
<holycow> Cooner750, well just start apt-get removing packages and see if you can get it down to that
<Amaranth> cthulfuego: Cool.
<cthulfuego> !dstats breezy
<holycow> then create an image offwhats left, theres a few tutorials out there on how to do that
<ubotu> Ubuntu Distro Stats on breezy... 16734 packages, 1546 maintainers, 31854 MB installed size, 10105 MB compressed size.
<bob2> tony: no need to /msg me
<Cooner750> hmm; good idea :). Then maybe I dont have to use the slow livecd (because of read speed) and I'll be able to save settings (flash disk is in FAT32 format)
<Madpilot> bob2: I thought ubotu told you you were on crack if it couldn't answer a question?
<deltron> lol
<bob2> Madpilot: I think it depends on the way it's confused
<holycow> Cooner750, maybe using a 500 meg flash drive is more reasonable tho if you wanta  desktop
<tony> Start Synaptic by selecting: Computer -> System Configuration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<tony> where is computer?
<Cooner750> Places > Computer
<Madpilot> bob2: guess so... of course, I was *trying* to confuse the poor thing at the time.. :)
<nalioth> tony: top left corner
<GNULinuxer> tony, that's wrong
<tony> thank you
<bob2> hah
<bob2> tony: system -> admin -> package manager
<Amaranth> tony: Wow, are you on warty? :) It's System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager in hoary.
<GNULinuxer> tony, synaptic is system > admin > synaptic
<bob2> doc team, hurry up and make things work for hoaryt!
* bob2 is tempted to just write his own working ubuntu documentation
* Cooner750 tries to understand the audio issue
<cthulfuego> bob2: Anything wrong with the debian docs? ;-)
<tony> i am dumb i guess
<tony> but i found it
<vHintswen> hello
<paxon> Hurry and publish the first Ubuntu book.
<vHintswen> finally someone who can help lol
<vHintswen> i dunno how to install ubuntu
<Madpilot> paxon: trouble with a Ubuntu book is that it'll be obselete too fast... 2 releases per year, etc...
<bob2> vHintswen: you need to be way more specific
<vHintswen> i burnt it to cd, put in cd drive and rebooted. it just loaded windows...
<bob2> vHintswen: configure your bios to boot the cd
<hornsby> morning :)
<cthulfuego> vHintswen: Tell the computer to boot from CD.
<paxon> Madpilot, true.
<nalioth> vHintswen: does your bios support cd booting?
<bob2> I wish ABC was more up to date with Dr Who
<deltron> argh, i'm doing the expert install, and i think i found a bug, i fat-fingered the root pw and it won't let me re-input it
<bob2> I wanna know who bad wolf is
<vHintswen> yeah i not 100%shure how to but i did do something to make it load cd first or something, still didn't work
<cthulfuego> bob2: muaha
<Cooner750> nalioth; I think it might have to be quite old to not support cd booting :p
<vHintswen> i'll go try again...
<tony> bob2: ok im in the package manager
<Cooner750> my 133Mhz can support CD booting...
<tony> now what do i do
<nalioth> Cooner750: ya never know what hardware is gonna pop up in here
<Cooner750> true :p
<bob2> tony: go to the repository manager
<xed> okay, so this is probably a common question.. but I need help with ..hmm... not entirely sure what.. but I don't think the refresh rate on my system is workin out too well
<tony> settings/repository... im there
<xed> Can anyone link me to some place or help me out?
<vHintswen> while bios thing lading u press delete right?
<vHintswen> and which setting is it?
<Cooner750> vHintswen: When you turn the computer on somewhere it will probably flash quickly something like "Press DEL" or Press "F2"
<bob2> vHintswen: depends entirely on the bios
<xed> http://google.com .. is not a good link to give me.
<vHintswen> what's it normally?
<Cooner750> usually Delete or F2
<bob2> xed: it's complicated to fix, unfortunately
<xed> ah poops
<xed> how complicated, bob2?
<vHintswen> yeah but what settings i gotta change
<Cooner750> on most toshiba laptops it's ESC.
<vHintswen> i already knew about delete :P
<bob2> if you have to ask, "quitE"
<Cooner750> You change the boot order
<vHintswen> k...
<xed> ...I have to ask quite?
<xed> oh..
<xed> I see its "quite hard"
<nando> #PearPC
<Cooner750> It will say like "1st. HD-0" "2. Floppy 1" "3rd. CD ROM
<xed> who wants to help me?
<Cooner750> just change it to something like "Floppy, CDROM, HD"
<bob2> xed: probably just easier to file a bug
<holycow> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/06/15/psycho_robot/  <-- must be running windows
<tony> bob2: im in the repositories
<vHintswen> CMOS Settings?
<bob2> tony: cool
<Cooner750> vHintswen: does it say anywhere what brand BIOS you have?
<xed> bob2: what now?
<tony> only one item in there
<xed> bob2: what's .. easier to file a bug?
<vHintswen> just a sec...
<Cooner750> I may be able to get more specific instructions
<bob2> nevermind
<xed> hmm.. maybe I should be a little more detailed here
<xed> I'm what the online community calls a noob when it comes to these matters.
<Cooner750> vHintswen: It may say something like "Phoenx BIOS", etc...
<xed> and by "these matters".. I'm ..talking about linux/ubuntu..
<bob2> people don't say "noob"
<rolt> new in linux
<bob2> only people who think they are "noob"s use that term
<tony> bob2: what do i do from the repository?
<bob2> tony: don't know, i don't use synaptic
<rolt> for the first time im linux friend
<xed> bob2: people call me noobs all the time, at work, at home.. online, in hell, etc.
<bob2> sure, as above
<vHintswen> AMIBIOS SIMPLE SETUP UTILITY
<tony> can anyone help me to install bmp
<bob2> xed: anyway, what video chipset
<vHintswen> American Megatrends
<bob2> tony: blah, just edit /etc/apt/sources.list directly
<bob2> tony: open a terminal
<Cooner750> vHintswen; hold on; let me take a look at Google
<bob2> tony: type "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<vHintswen> k
<bob2> tony: read the intructions about universe
<tony> bob2: in there
<xed> bob2: Geforce2 MX 100 DDR/200 DDR
<Madpilot> holycow: better robot story here: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/somerset/4077698.stm  :)
<Cooner750> vhintswen: Select option #2
<bob2> xed: ouch
<xed> ...don't hurt me!
<Cooner750> "BIOS Features Setup"
<bob2> xed: how aure are you that the refresh rate is wrong
<vHintswen> yeah that's what i did b4, page up/down to change them...
<xed> I'm using it on my pentium 2... I put the old card in there
<vHintswen> brb
<Cooner750> ok
<xed> bob2: I'm not sure at all.
<Cooner750> I found this helpful: http://www.buildorbuy.org/biosamiset.html
<bob2> xed: ok then
<holycow> Madpilot, ha!  that is much better than my robot story
<xed> So.. yeah, I originally had it on my laptop.. but you know.. that.. wasn't going too well.
<holycow> rofl
<holycow> you must be british
<Cooner750> vhintswen: hit F10 when you are done
<holycow> oh look, another canuck
<Madpilot> holycow: no, Canadian, actually. A friend sent me that URL, and I use the BBC website a lot anyway!
<Cooner750> I found http://www.buildorbuy.org/biosamiset.html through google *confused*
<vHintswen> why f10?
<vHintswen> and i tried it, still just loads windows
<Cooner750> to save settings & exit
<Cooner750> even if you set CD drive 1st?
<vHintswen> i tried with cd in both my cd drives...
<xed> bob2: looking into it.. or no?
<vHintswen> haven't tried that as first.,.. it had IDE-0 first or something... didn't wanna mess with it 1 sec i try
<xed> bob2: are you laughing.. laughing doesn't help me..
<Cooner750> I think IDE-0 is the Harddrive; that's why it's loading windows
<bob2> xed: what?
<bob2> xed: you're not even sure if you have a problem or not
<tony> i have a problem
<Cooner750> vHintswen: Try this: 1. FLOPPY; 2. CDROM; 3. IDE-0
<bob2> tony: which is?
<xed> bob2: I'm sure.
<tony> when i open up synaptic package manager it gives me an error: W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary-security_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<xed> There's .. flickering on the screen..
<bob2> xed: and the problem is...
<vHintswen> and hard drive?
<xed> You know.. the slowness ...
<xed> I'm sure thats not suppose to happen.
<bob2> xed: what slowness?
<bob2> tony: hit the "update" button or so
<xed> You know.. it..aggh I suck at explaining this..
<Cooner750> vHintswen: is there one called "harddrive"?
<concept10> tony, that repository may be down
<vHintswen> no it's something -HDD
<xed> when fading in or out.. its sort ..of like really slow.. like there's some really shitty fps or something
<sbcl3> what repository can i get "sun-j2re1.5" from?
<muah>  deb http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<muah>  deb http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<muah> replace your /etc/apt/sources.list w/ the above
<bob2> xed: like when logging out?
<bob2> muah: NO
<Cooner750> vHintswen; Just try it with -- 1. FLOPPY; 2.CDROM; 3. IDE-0
<nalioth> !Java
<ubotu> I heard java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//Java
<xed> bob2: that.. would be it,
<tony> very confused, i just wanna play mp3's
<bob2> that is utterly terrible advice and will break your computer
<nalioth> sbcl3: what ubotu said
<xed> bob2: and when logging in basically
<bob2> muah: perhaps you mean "add to the bottom"
<Cooner750> and hdd i dunno.
<bob2> xed: known bug
<muah> could do that too
<xed> its a bug?
<xed> How come I never had it on my laptop!?
<muah> i just wiped my file and pasted those 2 lines today...werks fine for me
<Cooner750> tony; I wanted to play mp3s too. Seems like too much of a hassle
<concept10> tony, you need to check the restricted formats wiki
<vHintswen> got it...
<bob2> muah: er, no, now you're screwed
<vHintswen> i have IDE-0,CDROM, HDD
<muah> yeah, right...that's why it works for me
<tony> if i cant play em im ditchin ubuntu
<Cooner750> vHintswen; also when you get the chance; take out the CD and make sure windows still boots without it
<hondje> hahahaha
<bob2> tony: dude
<pepsi> tony, bye
<pepsi> :D
<bob2> tony: I've explained how to get it
<vHintswen> it's in setup...
<bob2> tony: which bit is confusing you
<xed> no.. no help xed?
<tony> thanks pepsi
<pepsi> np
<concept10> tony, you can play them you just need to install them and have some paitence
<bob2> muah: good luck with that (you've told apt not to use ubuntu packages at all, ever)
<bob2> pepsi: please don't
<tony> i am guys
<vHintswen> do i have to go to advanced if i want a dual boot?
<bob2> xed: as I said, known bug
<tony> i dont wanna screw anything up
<bob2> tony: which bit is confusing you?
<concept10> !restricted
<ubotu> I guess restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<muah> good point
<Cooner750> vHintswen; are you livecd or install cd?
<vHintswen> install
<tony> well i read about synaptic and how to install
<concept10> tony, follow that link
<xed> bob2: I don't understand what.. if thats suppose to answer my question
<xed> what about when the screensaver's really slow?
<tony> k, concept
<sbcl3> muah: thankyou very much :)
<concept10> tony, go there and read
<uJess> how do i mount hdb?
<bob2> xed: what screensaver?
<Cooner750> um; I dont know much about install. Have you partitioned the HD for ubuntu?
<xed> All of them generally
<muah> screensaver slow may be due to 3d drivers not being set up
<xed> They're generally really slow.
<vHintswen> no
<bob2> xed: if you mean "screensavers that use GL are slow on a p2", then that's a seperate issue
<vHintswen> sum1 said that it'll automaticly do it when i install
<xed> muah: and how do I go about setting up the 3d drivers?
<bob2> xed: that would be because you haven't enabled the 3d drivers for your card
<vHintswen> doesn't really matter if i can't dual boot
<muah> ah...how long do u have :)
<xed> how do I go about doing this?
<bob2> xed: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<xed> Thank you!
<bob2> tony: which step is confusing you?
<xed> bob2: <3
<vHintswen> if i have to install over windows it's no loss to me.. it's a old computer
<vHintswen> don't use it much
<tony> well you dont use that synaptic so... thats where i got confused
<Cooner750> vHintswen: are there any important files; or any files you dont want gone?
<vHintswen> not that i know of
<bob2> tony: so, you edited /etc/apt/sources.list, like I said?
<tony> i removed the #'s from in front of the last two lines
<vHintswen> i think i wouls have most of my stuff from there on this computer already...
<vHintswen> would*
<muah> may want to try sudo apt-get install fglrx-driver
<bob2> tony: please paste the whole file to #flood
<muah> to install 3d drivers
<Cooner750> vHintswen; I'd make sure that you back up any files that you can't decide whether you want or not..
<Cooner750> because dosent installing Ubuntu format the drive?
<xed> What's the minimum required processor speed for Ubuntu?
<muah> there's a thread in the wiki dedicated to setting up 3d drivers in Hoary
<bob2> xed: anything
<xed> Or should I say, suggested minimum?
<bob2> it depends entirely what you want to do
<xed> for an gui like gnome..
<xed> a*
<vHintswen> well i don't use it, my sis only uses for printing sometimes, and someone else only uses for yahoo so there's really no point lol
<bob2> gnome will be unhppay with anything slower than a p2 with 256mb of ram
<KarlosII> nah
<Cooner750> vhintswen; have you made sure the computer can run Ubuntu at a speed that isn't annoying?
<vHintswen> no o.o
<xed> what's this xfc thing?
<bob2> "xfce"
<xed> yeah, that
<hondje> XFce is a light-weight, full featured desktop environment
<vHintswen> where's the system requirements?
<Cooner750> vHintswen; what speed processor and how much RAM does the computer have?
<xed> what be that?
<vHintswen> o.o slow and 159.0 MB ram lol
<bob2> another desktop, ala gnome but simpler
<xed> how's that thing? i heard it works faster than gnome..
<xed> hmm.. do I have to dowload it? Because I really don't want to have to download it.
<xed> I don't have net on the p2 yet.
<Tweek> xed ditch x11 :)
<xed> x11.. being.. what?
<Tweek> :<
<xed> What?
<Tweek> graphical interface
<xed> Oh.. i see
<Tweek> sorta
<xed> Well I'm not even close to being that far advanced yet.
<vHintswen> 1-2ghz maybe...
<Cooner750> vhintswen; hmm.... 159MB ram seems like a odd RAM #. Does it have onboard video?
<hondje> x11 is just a protocol
<xed> I'd cry without the gui. Thats how sad and pathetic I am.
<bob2> Tweek: confusing people doesn't really help
<adamb10> The command line rules
<vHintswen> i'lno clue
<natofe> hola
<Tweek> hondje i can't explain it or myself
<vHintswen> no clue*
<vHintswen> well if it is really slow then i can always just get rid of it right?
<Cooner750> Yes.
<vHintswen> and put windows back on with a nice formated hard drive :D
<xed> vHintswen: that doesn't help at all..
<vHintswen> lol
<Cooner750> well; if there isnt anything important on the computer; I'd like to hand the install help over to someone else; if possibe? I dont know squat about the install process
<xed> no laughing at/with you! =(
<adamb10> U shouldnt be afraid of the command line
<natofe> chao
<vHintswen> i just wanna get it installed so i can check it out, only gonna b using it for web and chat anyway
<xed> I'm not afraid of it, I'm just not used to it enough to completely get rid of the helpful gui.
<adamb10> The command line is your friend.  You treat it well it treats you well
<vHintswen> k...
<adamb10> I just installed Gentoo I should know :p
<vHintswen> anyone here wanna guide me through instaliation?
<toresbe> ew, gentoo :P
<Cooner750> can someone provide a link to a install tutorial for vhintswen...
<Cooner750> I dont know anything about installing :(...
<muah> aak
<adamb10> hmmm, does Debian have one on there site?
<xed> "package nvidia-glx is not available, but is referred to by another package.  This may mean that the package ism issing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source      E: Package nvidia-glx has no installation candidate"
<adamb10>  toresbe:  Gentoo is ok, easy to install
<toresbe> adamb10: ...
<toresbe> adamb10: BWAHAHAHAHAHA
<bob2> xed: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<scott> I'm getting this gconf error when I login. I got rid of ~/.gconf* and ~/.gnome* thinking that would fix it but it's still there. anyone seen this?
<muah> u may have to add some sources in your apt-get sources.list file in order to download the gfx drivers...something i had to do
<bob2> toresbe: it seems simple in the sense that the user doesn't have to know anything about linux
<adamb10>  toresbe:  I was able to install it in 3 hours
<toresbe> adamb10: bash.org/?464385
<xed> bob2: if I could, I woult.
<bob2> toresbe: they just type the instructions from the website
<xed> would*
<scott> it's a big long error whining about not being able to write to the gconf database
<hondje> gentoo is great, too bad most of its users don't know how to use it :(
<Cooner750> vHintswen; what options is the installer giving you now?
<toresbe> bob2: hmm, that's true
<bob2> xed: well, we can't help without it, sorry
<toresbe> bob2: but you very easily get stuck
<muah> reinstall :)
<toresbe> bob2: like I did
<vHintswen> default, base system only and advanced
<xed> bob2: I'm on my laptop.. I do not have access to the internets on the computer with ubuntu
<toresbe> hehe
<muah> "the internets?"
<toresbe> "the internets" :)
<xed> the internets!!!
<Tweek> UH OH
<hondje> rumors abound
<xed> I love GWB.
<muah> how many internets do u have?
<Cooner750> hmm. maybe 'default'
<Tweek> 7
<vHintswen> maybe?!? lol
<toresbe> muah: 4.2441
<bob2> come on folks
<xed> "So I heard these rumors on the internets"
<muah> daaam
<teresa_> et
<vHintswen> only maybe?!?
<xed> "you know.. the inter netting in your swim shorts"
<vHintswen> :)
<Cooner750> vhintswen; what version of windows did the PC have on it?
<egg|sonic> bash.org.... amazing site
<vHintswen> 98 o.o
<vHintswen> 98SE
<adamb10> I <3 bash.org
<egg|sonic> 98?
<neighborlee> why exactly do some synaptic added program icons not display right in the Menu ?...although if you click properties on it it shows up fine ...;-)) ( and is there a fix for this by chance)
<vHintswen> just like this 1 did till comp tech put XP on :(
<vHintswen> i like 98!
<adamb10> 98 sucks :p
<egg|sonic> 98,XP....what's it?
<vHintswen> better than 3.1
<Cooner750> did it have XP? Hopefully the installer can format the drive; because it cannot install to NTFS
<vHintswen> it's 98
<egg|sonic> dos 3.1?
<muah> 3.51 rawked
<Cooner750> ok; whew
<vHintswen> it's always had 98 that 1...
<bob2> neighborlee: the packages didn';t register themselves in the menu
<toresbe> bash.org is the world's greatest timewaster <3
<Cooner750> that means that hopefully it's in FAT32 format
<vHintswen> yeah it is :D
<bob2> neighborlee: if you use the menu editor "smeg", you can add them yourselves
<neighborlee> dont blame you...without alot of ram XP is resource pig..even with it its not fun ..;-)
<vHintswen> there's something i do know
<egg|sonic> FAT12?
<vHintswen> FAT6
<neighborlee> bob2, ah ok
<Cooner750> FAT16? FAT8. lol
<vHintswen> lol so i can go default?
<vHintswen> it's actually SKINNY64
<egg|sonic> 12 -> 16 -> 32 ?
<Cooner750> anybody? Is the default the main install option. (I need help here)
<vHintswen> lol
<toresbe> http://bash.org/?515496  hahaha
<vHintswen> u mean i need help here :P
<bob2> Cooner750: on the install cd? yes.
<vHintswen> .bash
<vHintswen> oops
<egg|sonic> you can edit fat by hand ^^
<xed> getting the internets on this comptuer is not going to be teh fun =(
<vHintswen> u can edit skinny by fat
<egg|sonic> ...
<Cooner750> a nice joke... "Cannot read FAT record; try the SKINNY one?"
<toresbe> heh
<vHintswen> lol
<vHintswen> EAT=FAT
<adamb10> lol
<toresbe> A bit walks into a bar and orders a beer
<toresbe> no, a byte
<toresbe> a byte walks into a bar
<toresbe> Bartender asks, "What's wrong?"
<egg|sonic> (NSA did)
<neza> can anyone recomend a ftp server software
<toresbe> The byte sighs and says "parity error"
<vHintswen> o.o
<toresbe> Bartender replies, "Yeah, I thought you looked a bit off"
<muah> LOL
<Cooner750> lol
<vHintswen> maybe i shuld go turn that comp's screen off...
<vHintswen> SCREEN BURN!
<Cooner750> I'd go ahead and select default and see what happens.
<vHintswen> i'm gonna have "UBUNTU" on my screen forever
<adamb10> lol
<vHintswen> k
<egg|sonic> w hat 's m #$5ater ?
<Cooner750> let me set a disclaimer though... I'm not responsible for the data on that drive :)
<egg|sonic> my c o nsoel is  so mething wrong$%^
<vHintswen> SHIT! it's loading ubuntu!
<adamb10> hm. I've lost a machine.. literally _lost_. it responds to ping, it works completely, I just can't figure out where in my apartment it is
<egg|sonic> ^^ joke
<vHintswen> old!
<egg|sonic> ...
<adamb10> Still funny
<vHintswen> if anything happens to my data... i'm alright with that
<Cooner750> vhintswen; what happens after you selected default?
<vHintswen> as long as i can get windows back on there...
<muah> your data will be happier
<vHintswen> loading some stuff from cd...
<Cooner750> vhintswen; do you have a 98 install cd?
<muah> torrent...?
<muah> :D
<Cooner750> lol
<spike> .cl
<vHintswen> choose language
<vHintswen> ... choose location...
<vHintswen> umm somewhere
<Cooner750> ....
<vHintswen> in the bin maybe lol
<muah> get a mac already
<vHintswen> m sis has a mac :D
<Cooner750> did it even want to format the drive?
<egg|sonic> intel mac?
<vHintswen> not yet...
<Cooner750> Macs are nice. I have a mac mini
<hondje> vHintswen: if you don't like ubuntu, you'll have to dig that windows CD up
<adamb10> Macs kick ass
<vHintswen> Apply Mac
<hondje> I have a mini mac, and it needs to go to the shop AGAIN
<Cooner750> hondje; what's wrong with it?
<hondje> mac quality is such a myth
<egg|sonic> MAC WILL DIE
<muah> friggin ibook died...flaw w/ video chip solder I've read...no repair
<hondje> Cooner750: CPU needs replaced
<hondje> They already replaced the logic board
<vHintswen> ...select keyboard layout...
<Cooner750> hondje; that's a rare issue
<muah> chinese
<vHintswen> ... decting hardware...
<egg|sonic> ?
<muah> raid 11
<Cooner750> vhintswen; self explainitory.....
<vHintswen> no it's not
<vHintswen> what's decting mean?
<ninwa> It's detecting your hardware.
<hondje> Cooner750: crappy logic board caused CPU to overheat waaay too much, now it randomly locks up, which indicates dying CPU to me
<vHintswen> lol
<muah> it's watching u
<vHintswen> if you say so...
<r0d> egg|sonic, theirs no way. the mac nuts will never stop buying. no matter how crazy the price
<ninwa> You can't read, apparently.
<xoz> hondje: we have 7 macs here and didn't have problem for 2 years. is this a myth?
<Cooner750> vhintswen; I hope you can find that windows cd if you dont like ubuntu. but you should :)
<vHintswen> what's "FATAL ERROR!" mean
<egg|sonic> indeed
<muah> call 911!
<vHintswen> found 98 CD :D
<hondje> xoz: No, but it's not any better than 7 comperably priced HPs, or other OEMs
<muah> you are having a heart attack
<Cooner750> vhintswen: you're joking; right?
<vHintswen> 911? from australia?
<egg|sonic> 90% of people are ...
<vHintswen> no
<vHintswen> seriously what's "FATAL ERROR!" mean
<Cooner750> ? does it say anything about the fatal error?
<Cooner750> any log message?
<r0d> and yet its only 5% of the market
<vHintswen> no just says "FATAL ERROR!"
<xoz> hondje: yeah, you need statistics to prove... not just a single bad experience.
<ninwa> Oi wei.
<Cooner750> any options? Abort; Retry?
<egg|sonic> oh 5% of people are ...
<vHintswen> no
<vHintswen> well... yes
<ninwa> Cooner750, Bad Command or Filename?
<hondje> I have multiple bad experiences, and I deal with lots of different platforms
<vHintswen> [Ok] 
<egg|sonic> brain damage?
<hondje> Though my B&W is still kicking along
<Cooner750> vhintswen; just hit OK and cross you're fingers
<vHintswen> and...
<ninwa> Sound advice.
<vHintswen> [Accept that your computer is stuffed] 
<r0d> no, the computers out their
<Cooner750> ... will it still boot windows?
<r0d> market share of the industry
<vHintswen> <(morse)Cooner750> swillitstillbootwindows?
<adamb10> <@David> All of these kernel panics make this computer more secure.
<adamb10> <@David> The machine can't be hacked when it's down.
<egg|sonic> Cooner750:  please press "any" key
<adamb10> I absolutley love bash.org
<r0d> haha
<ninwa> vHintswen, Did you check the "hardware supported" list in the Wiki before installing?
<vHintswen> where's the any key?
<Cooner750> "Bad command or file name!" "Go stand in the corner"
<vHintswen> the what what on what what?
<muah> we've been had!
<egg|sonic> ^^||| a od joke
<vHintswen> fatal error msg was from a VB program :P
<egg|sonic> old
<vHintswen> sucked in
<adamb10> No keyboard detected.  Press F1 to continue
<Amaranth> vHintswen: Next to the 'Next' mouse button
<muah> score 1 for vH!
<vHintswen> host name...
<ninwa> vHintswen, I know you're kidding with some of this, but mine was a serious question.
<cory_> hello
<ninwa> cory_, Hello.
<cory_> what is a good mpeg/avi viewer for linux?
<vHintswen> no i didn't o.o
<ninwa> mplayer
<vHintswen> shit
<hondje> xine
<ninwa> sudo apt-get install mplayer
<vHintswen> i knew i was foregetting something
<xed_bleh> So.. I fucked up the Pentium2's powersupply
<adamb10> use ubuntu guide to install mplayer
<xed_bleh> Man, I'm so awesome..!
<cory_> my synaptic package manager cannot find the dependencies it' needs to install mplayer
<Cooner750> "Press any key.... oh no No NO not that one!"
<muah> you need to update your sources.list file
<ninwa> adamb10, Is that the guide that says "apt-get" [filename]  for EVERY entry? Seems redundant.
<adamb10> SO I was trying to install Xorg on Debian the other day...
<cory_> how do i update that :-x?
<egg|sonic> Cooner750:  ^_^|
<Amaranth> cory_: Get marillat out of your sources.list
<cory_> sudo apt-get update ?
<vHintswen> Erase drive or manually edit partitioning table?
<adamb10> before I found out I can't
<vHintswen> i can just erase right?
<Cooner750> ? can someone help vhintswen?
<muah> that'll update the sources in your file...you may need to add a couple sources to your list, then update
<ninwa> vHintswen, Yes.
<vHintswen> k
<ninwa> vHintswen, Keep in mind that it will erase all of your data.
<muah> vH:  yes, definitely manually edit your partiition table...ur up to it
<vHintswen> /meme kills Cooner750 for loss of data
<cory_> how do i know what to add to my list?
<ninwa> muah, Don't encourage him.
<muah> :D
<ninwa> cory_, Are you in a window manager?
<Cooner750> ...............
<cory_> yes
<ninwa> (gnome, kde, etc...)
<ninwa> Okay, try running Synaptic, it's friendlier
<cory_> gnome
<muah> vH is messing w/ us
<cory_> i did, and it can't get the dependencies it needs
<adamb10> I prefer classic apt, has more power
<Cooner750> vhintswen; what is it doing?
<vHintswen> /me kills Cooner750 for loss of data
<hondje> classic apt?
<hondje> whaaaat?
<vHintswen> dam lol
<adamb10> yeah, apt-get install
* Cooner750 is frightened
<vHintswen> well it asked me if i wanted to make the changes(swap and something else)
<hondje> How's that classic? :-/
<vHintswen> now it's...
<muah> ...on fire
<adamb10> It uses the command line :p
<Cooner750> lol
<ninwa> cory_ try going into settings -> repositories, and add updates and security updates...
<vHintswen> blue screen of death
<Cooner750> "now it's.. on file"
<Cooner750> on fire
<muah> BSOD!!
<Cooner750> f*ing keyboard
<vHintswen> but without the writing
<Cooner750> brb
<vHintswen> lol
<adamb10> BSODS are the equivelent of a kernel panic only easier to deal with
<vHintswen> it's the screen that's been there throughout the whole installiation but with no writing at all
<muah> some people go ubuntu to avoid BSOD...
<cory_> ok
<ninwa> perhaps those repositories will have the libs you need, otherwise manually install them (or try to find an installer), or try an alternative player as was mentioned Xine I think.
<ninwa> im sure they use simliar deps though
<adamb10> Kernel panics suck
<cory_> can u tell me where i might find the settings -> repositories (sorry i'm kinda new to linux/ubuntu)
<ninwa> so that would probably be redundant
<ninwa> sorry, in synaptic
<cory_> ok thx
<vHintswen> if it's formating it... how long would it take(roughly 20GB data)
<ninwa> I'm new too, no worries.
<muah> the ubuntuforum is a wonderful resource, seriously...most answers are there
<ninwa> muah, probably so
<Cooner750> vhintswen; well. all it has to do is overwrite everything with zeros I think....
<xed_pentiumII> HOO RAAAAY
<Cooner750> ??
<hondje> vHintswen: takes like 2 minutes
<vHintswen> Installing Ubuntu
<xed_pentiumII> I have gotten the internets onto the pentiumII
<ninwa> xed_pentiumII, HUZZAH!
<hondje> Cooner750: That's not formatting
<ninwa> The whole thing?
<xed_pentiumII> HOOHA!
<vHintswen> Pleese wait while we burn "UBUNTU" to your screen
<muah> LOL
<Cooner750> hondje; isn't that "overwriting" :p
<ninwa> vHintswen, Alright alright, you can quit trolling now ^^
<xed_pentiumII> now, where's bob2?
<muah> vH rawks
<vHintswen> lol k :D
<hondje> Cooner750: That's 'shit, the feds are here!'
<vHintswen> setup reminds my of dos...
<cory_> ok, that didn't make a difference :(
<vHintswen> omg all thoes cool dos games that i love!
<Cooner750> DOS. The Disk Operating System. The best in the world........ not
<zyth> freedos.org
<zyth> woot
<Cooner750> I consider DOS a sorry excuse for a command line
<ninwa> cory_, Ah, well if you added them correctly it would've given you access to more packages, I didn't know whether or not what you needed would be one of them. Sorry I couldn't help.
<ninwa> Perhaps another person here can.
<adamb10> Yeah I have a question.  Why do all os's start with a BS during setup and not a colorful on?
<xed_pentiumII> lets play a game called "who wants to help xed?"
<vHintswen> overkill<-- my favourite game, also the first game i ever played on PC
<muah> BTW...back up your sources.list file before mucking w/ it
<egg|sonic> Duck Operate System
<r0d> Cooner750, who uses DOS anyways
<ninwa> vHintswen, What type of game was it?
<xed_pentiumII> lets play a game called "who wants to help xed?"
<vHintswen> $21 US(inc. postage) for full version thow :(
<r0d> Cooner750, besides is old. how can you compare
<vHintswen> space shooter
<cory_> thx
<hondje> atc is a fun game when you're not in X
<Cooner750> r0d; umm.... that computer that i have from the 80s that has a big red power switch and a 5 1/4 in. floppy drive :p
<ninwa> cory_, Did you try the Totem player, it should be installed with the base installation.
<vHintswen> youre a spaceship, gotta shoot enemies and stuff, survive...
<Cooner750> A "XA"
<ninwa> vHintswen, Ever play commander keen?
<xed_pentiumII> Commander Keen was a FUN game.
<xed_pentiumII> I loved that game.
<ninwa> definitely :] 
<r0d> Cooner750,  what are you comparing it to?
<vHintswen> i got that
<ninwa> I have it on CD somewhere
<hack> Commander Keen was so great
* hondje likes the bsdgames pkg
<vHintswen> i got the full version of it somewhere...
<xed_pentiumII> Full version?
<ninwa> hondje, Is that all the cli games?
<Cooner750> r0d; i'm comparing it's command line (about all it is) to Linux's command line
<vHintswen> yeah
<Cooner750> (Terminal)
<Amaranth> blobwars is awesome
<hondje> ninwa: lots of them, like atc and star trek
* xed_pentiumII is in shock
<egg|sonic> gcc- gentoo games collection
<Cooner750> and yes; DOS games are fun. That's what I sometimes use the old 80s computer for...
<ninwa> What they need is the hithchikers guide to the galaxy game on linux cli, I bet its somewhere on the net
<egg|sonic> s gcc ggc
<ninwa> that was an interesting...text adventure.
<vHintswen> who would think... a 15 yr old kid surrounded by all this technology would like 2d games better than 3d games
<ninwa> vHintswen, Only 15?
<vHintswen> yep :)
<r0d> Cooner750,  I'd agree with you. its just linux wasnt around in the 80's so it would be unfair to. Unix was better back then..:)
<vHintswen> long way to go till i'm your age :P
<ninwa> Cool, got two on me, 17 here. :)
<muah> apple ] [
<hondje> shit, now I feel old
<ninwa> vHintswen, Not quite.
<Cooner750> r0d; true :). Linux pretty much came from Unix
<vHintswen> lol
<egg|sonic> I like 1D games
* hondje has spawned children and everything
<xed_pentiumII> I like chicken.
<ninwa> egg|sonic, Those are the best. My favorite is "Dot"
<Cooner750> i like pizza
<egg|sonic> ^^
<ninwa> You move up and down, dodging nothing, because dodging is impossible.
<vHintswen> how do u say linux?(ine-x or lynn-ux or lin-ux etc.)
<xed_pentiumII> Cooner750, I don't know, chicken IS pretty damn good..
<hondje> lynn-ux
<ninwa> Lin - ux.
<Cooner750> Lin-ux
<ninwa> Yeah.
<vHintswen> line-x
<Cooner750> yes; i like chicked too
<Tweek> i say, lynn-icks
<hondje> Only PHBs say Line-x
<xed_pentiumII> Lin (as in Bin) - ux (as in tux)
<Cooner750> line-x. lol
<buffbikedude> quick poll: who's still using Ubuntu's default theme for Gnome? Personally, I dig the earth tones. But I've only been using Ubuntu for 2 weeks, so there is a chance my preferences could change.
<muah> default
<ninwa> I use some swuave blue one, who knows...
<Cooner750> I'm using livecd; so it dosent really matter :p
<hondje> buffbikedude: default at work
<muah> Windows XP theme
<Cooner750> it gets lost anyways
<ninwa> I don't mess with the themes too much.
<muah> oh damn...i'm running XP!!
<egg|sonic> buffbikedude:  fvwm or xfce
<xed_pentiumII> I'm using the "I need help with ubuntu" theme
<vHintswen> lol
<vHintswen> i running XP but not XP theme :P
<hondje> at home I use Amaranth w/ gartoon icons
<Cooner750> muah: XP = Yuck... Windows = Yuck
<ninwa> xed_pentiumII, shoot your question :] 
<muah> couldn't agree more cooner
<vHintswen> i'll be using the "screen burn" theme
<Cooner750> lol
<xed_pentiumII> ninwa: how do i go about..ah damnit! i was talking to bob2..
<Cooner750> At least screen burn cant happen to LCD....
<vHintswen> that's the 1 that keeps "UBUNTU" ontop of everyting else, even when your computer's off!
<vHintswen> wanna make a bet?
<ninwa> No.
<Cooner750> ?
<buffbikedude> thanks all. just curious :)
<xed_pentiumII> damnit.. now ..ah poop.
<vHintswen> send me your screen and i'll send it back with U LOOSE! burnt on it
<Cooner750> lol
<Tweek> yes
<Tweek> lcd burn easier
<ninwa> I would've never guessed that you were fifteen. :o)
<Tweek> alot easier
<egg|sonic> ubuntu! ubuntu! ubuntu!
<Cooner750> really? I mustve got my computer things mixed up
<Cooner750> I know CRT can really burn
<muah> anyone running ubuntu as server?
<egg|sonic> mad?
<ninwa> I've never had a monitor burn on me.
<vHintswen> ubuntu comes with a web browser right?
* Cooner750 dumps can of gas on CRT monitor and lights a match over it
<hondje> define server :p
<ninwa> vHintswen, Of course.
<vHintswen> irc client?
<ninwa> Mozilla Firefox I believe.
<HrdwrBoB> vHintswen: because they are not secured very well
<HrdwrBoB> ?
<ninwa> vHintswen, Xchat
<vHintswen> ooh i love firefox :D
<Cooner750> I'm using Xchat now :D
<ninwa> vHintswen, It comes with quite a good base installation I thought.
<Cooner750> yes; Firefox is the best-of the best
<vHintswen> it comes with xchat or i gotta get it
<ninwa> I was impressed it fit on one cd
<JDahl> muah, canonical for one, I think
<ninwa> then I remembered they were all binaries
<HrdwrBoB> 'loose' of course being the opposite of 'tight'
<xed_pentiumII> ninwa: i need help with enabling the 3d support for my video card.
<vHintswen> i'm actually thinking of getting BitchX for irc...
<egg|sonic> firefox is bad ass
<Cooner750> who here; if anybody; that's using windows; uses IE?
<vHintswen> just cause of e name lol
<muah> lost me
<ninwa> xed_pentiumII, Which type of card?
<vHintswen> not me
<xed_pentiumII> GeForce2 MX 100 DDR/200 DDR
<ninwa> I mean, which card, rather
<vHintswen> IE SUX!
<xed_pentiumII> ninwa: GeForce2 MX 100 DDR/200 DDR
<zshakespeare> I don't use IE, but I am an MSN technician ;)
<ninwa> xed_pentiumII, I think you may be in luck, doesn't nvidia provide an installation script for their drivers?
<Cooner750> zshakespeare; ouch
<HrdwrBoB> vHintswen: your powers of software review are astonishing
<bob2> xed_pentiumII: paste it to #food
<lancer285> can anyone help me w/ installing the official nvidia driversL
<xed_pentiumII> #food
<vHintswen> yep :D
<xed_pentiumII> bob2: what am I pasting in #food?
<egg|sonic> o.o
<HrdwrBoB> lancer285: yes, BinaryDriverHowto on the wiki
<muah> the gfx install via apt-get took care of installing my nvidia 3d drivers
<vHintswen> i know my game is better than halo 2 :D
<lancer285> okay, thanks Bob
<bob2> xed_pentiumII: /etc/apt/sources.list
<vHintswen> even thow no1 here would b able to play it even if i sent u the client
<Cooner750> I remember someone I know calling M$ tech support one time.... took 4 hours to get a answer
<HrdwrBoB> no problem
<vHintswen> lol then the phone bill
<egg|sonic> lack $$$
<vHintswen> they charge $5US/minute?
<zshakespeare> most Microsoft techs don't know their ass from ahole in the ground
<ninwa> vHintswen, 2d or..?
<ninwa> vHintswen, I bet WineX could handle it :)
<Cooner750> lol
<vHintswen> 2d
<ninwa> Easy then.
<vHintswen> of corse it's 2d!
<vHintswen> y would i make a 3d game?!?
<ninwa> Shoot me the client, I want to see.
<xed_pentiumII> bob2: pasted.
<vHintswen> no :P
<xed_pentiumII> zshakespeare, I am a vegetarian, but I eat chicken...and beef.. and.. all other non-vegetarian food.
<egg|sonic> $5 /min <- irc support ^^
<vHintswen> i'd give u dl link but i only got old version on my site
<muah> k, xed...
<Cooner750> vHintswen: where is is along the install process?
<bob2> xed_pentiumII: er, #flood
<ninwa> xed_pentiumII, I'm ap eace activist, but I kill people only when they get on my nerves.
<xed_pentiumII> muah: ...?
<vHintswen> old version DEFINATLY doesn't work
<ninwa> peace*
<muah> vegan?
<xed_pentiumII> I posted in FOOD! damnit! FOOD!
<vHintswen> lemmi check...
<Cooner750> lol
<ninwa> I think he meant flood.
<xed_pentiumII> Now I'm hungry!
<Cooner750> screen burn
<vHintswen> 68%
<lancer285> HrdwrBob are those nvidia drivers from apt-get the correct, up to date drivers from nvidia??
<vHintswen> yeah i gonna have a blue screen burnt on it...
<HrdwrBoB> lancer285: yes
<bob2> xed_pentiumII: wow, warty, old skool
<Cooner750> 68%? must be a decent CD drive
<zshakespeare> now for the reason i am here: if I plug in my webcam (it shows as an audio device) I get no sound. if I unplug it and reboot it goes thru my NForce card. How do I make the NForce card the default
<muah> gah, i should have written it all down
<ninwa> vHintswen, What the installer doesn't predict is the amount of time you will spend debugging.
<muah> i believe so tho
<ninwa> So add about five hours to the time.
<vHintswen> decent?
<lancer285> okay, thnx
<vHintswen> it's OLD
<vHintswen> really really really old!
<egg|sonic> ?
<xed_pentiumII> bob2: I'm sorry :(
<bob2> xed_pentiumII: eh?
<Cooner750> vhintswen; what speed does it say on the front.... "1x" lol
<vHintswen> lol maybe i shuld put it in this comp...
<vHintswen> cd shattered in this 1 :(
<xed_pentiumII> bob2: I don't know.. I'm confused.  I pasted and now I sit.
<vHintswen> now i gotta use externam dvd burner for everything
<bob2> xed_pentiumII: uncomment the 3 and 4th lines
<nekohayo> is it planned to limit the cpu usage from copying files (from drives or cdroms) in breezy or something?
<Cooner750> a CD shattered? must've been cracked
<bob2> your attitude is rather odd
<vHintswen> yeah
<bob2> nekohayo: no
<Cooner750> slightly cracked or off balance
<vHintswen> burnt copy of a game
<xed_pentiumII> bob2: done
<nekohayo> wth no ? XD
<vHintswen> i don't trust originals so i use copies
<nekohayo> not*
<vHintswen> i've got 3 copies of sim tower!
<bob2> xed_pentiumII: now run "sudo apt-get update" and follow the howto again
<egg|sonic> umm,good tech
<vHintswen> and then i realised u don't need cd in to play o.o
<Cooner750> vhintswen; I make copies so I dont have to damage the origionals
<bob2> nekohayo: because it's very hard and silly
<xed_pentiumII> bob2: fun time!
<bob2> nekohayo: just enable dma on your drives
<xed_pentiumII> bob2: can you repaste the howto link again please?
<r0d> bob2,  you know a good url to some more servers for my sources.list
<vHintswen> i would have made a copy of TS2:U but can't... had to get mini-image instead...
<bob2> I'm not even sure if it would be possible to do cpu rlimits in the kernel
<nekohayo> bob2, isn't that a default-activated?
<bob2> r0d: why do you want to add more?
<bob2> xed_pentiumII: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bob2> nekohayo: depends if the kernel thinks your chipset/drive are broken
<r0d> bob2: because theirs packages that come w/ the ones on their
<xed_pentiumII> weeeeeee look at it go
<bob2> nekohayo: it's very careful to only enable it on known-good ones
<r0d> *dont
<bob2> r0d: e.g.?
<Cooner750> vhintswen; like me take a guess at what % it's at..... uh...... 87?
<vHintswen> copying remaining packages to disk...
<vHintswen> finished install :P
<Cooner750> let's cross our fingers and see if it boots :)
<r0d> bob2,  funny thing is, I dont remember of the top my head. one i know was a dvd backup program
<vHintswen> u not v good at guessing
<vHintswen> "FATAL ERROR!"
<vHintswen> lol
<bob2> r0d: have you enabled the universe repository?
<Cooner750> again; lol
<Cooner750> Try OK again
<r0d> bob2,  yep
<egg|sonic> vHintswen:  good ob
<egg|sonic> vHintswen:  good job
<vHintswen> shit that scared me
<vHintswen> i went to check it, black screen
<r0d> bob2,  is their a good url to some more servers?
<Cooner750> wow. it's 2:04 AM here :)
<vHintswen> foregot i turned off monitor lol
<Cooner750> lol
<ninwa> Cooner750, Here too.
<bob2> r0d: no, I would not trust random external repositories
<Cooner750> ninwa; where are you located?
<Cooner750> If you dont mind me asking..
<ninwa> Outside Detroit, Michigan
<xed_pentiumII> I can hear my Pentium II crying..
<Cooner750> I'm in the south-west tip of Ohio. Reading, OH (Hamilton county; Cincinnati)
<hondje> WOW sells in Michigan, and I can't get it?
<xed_pentiumII> It'
<xed_pentiumII> It's .. CRYING
<ninwa> Ah, cool. I used to live in Columbus, OH
<ninwa> hondje, They don't sell all over.
<Cooner750> I can here a very noisy CD drive whenever I click something.... :/
<ninwa> When I was in Ann Arbor I could only get comcast, for example.
<zshakespeare> How do I make it use my soundcard as my main audio device instead of my webcam?
<codemasternoob> how do i install a .tar.gz file after i download it?
<hondje> Yeah, but I live in Colorado, that half defines 'West'
<ninwa> Haha
<ninwa> Nice.
<Cooner750> lol
<Cooner750> half-defines
<hondje> well, can't forget montana ;-)
<Cooner750> You have mountain time; hondje?
<bob2> zshakespeare: blacklist the webcam module
<hondje> yes
<bob2> codemasternoob: you unpack and read the instructions
<hondje> -7 time here
<bob2> codemasternoob: tar -zxf foo.tar.gz
<Cooner750> so it's what; 12:00 something there?
<bob2> codemasternoob: what is it?
<hondje> 0006
<nekohayo> thanks bob2
<codemasternoob> bob2 it is flashplayer 7
<codemasternoob> where does it need to be extracted to?
<Cooner750> lol. wow the fan in this laptop is LOUD
<vHintswen> bbl eating :D
<Cooner750> k
<bob2> zshakespeare: please don't /msg me
<Cooner750> it's a Toshiba 1625CDT
<bob2> codemasternoob: it has no instructions?
<xed_pentiumII> hey.. does anyone know if there's something I can use to connect a coaxial cable to an svideo port?
<ninwa> codemasternoob, It shouldn't matter where it's extracted to, extract it and read the README or INSTALl instructions.
<Cooner750> like a RF cable or Composite video?
<ninwa> I venture to bet its an automated installe.r
<jamesXuruo> Hello, Does anybody know how to disable Ctrl+Alt+F1~6 in Linux?
<hondje> jamesXuruo: /etc/inittab
<codemasternoob> kk thanks bob2 and ninwa
<hondje> But why you'd want to do that is probably an interesting answer
<bob2> jamesXuruo: explain what you mean
<Cooner750> xed_pentiumII; like a RF cable; or composite video (that cable that has a yellow end)?
<Cooner750> RF being cable line type
<bob2> jamesXuruo: you want to not let people switch out of X? you don't want to run tty's?
<ninwa> I think he wants the hotkeys to not work. So no switching out of X.
<xed_pentiumII> Cooner750, What be this .. RF cable you speak of?
<_rev_> evening all, how is everyone tonight?
<jamesXuruo> I don't want others switch out of X
<Cooner750> RF is like that cable line that comes through the wall and connected to the... cable box or TV...
<xed_pentiumII> Cooner750, I thought there might be some sort of converter.... which I can plug in the coaxial ..into and plug the svideo into that converter..
<xed_pentiumII> Cooner750, I'm a wishful thinker
<Cooner750> Really old TVs like Zenith System IIIs only had RF inputs
<iluciv> what is the command for running "scriptfilename.sh" file
<bob2> jamesXuruo: man xorg.conf, DontVTSwitch is the option you want
<ninwa> iluciv,  ./
<xed_pentiumII> Cooner750, I'm not old enough to remember what you speak of.
<Tweek> do 32bit ubuntu isos work on 64bit processors?
<ninwa> ./[file] 
<iluciv> its says ./ is a directory
<ninwa> no space
<jamesXuruo> Thx, if I use XFree86?
<Cooner750> zenith system IIIs where just really old TVs (about 22 years ago)
<_rev_> ./deply.sh for exampel
<bob2> Tweek: if you mean "Will the i386 Ubuntu cd work on an amd64 machine?", yes.
<Tweek> will it work like a 32bit machine?
<Cooner750> anyway; You probably want to switch the s-video to composite (like that one with the yellow end on like; say a Playstation 2)
<Cooner750> ?
<ninwa> make sure the file is executable, chmod +x [filename]  if you need to make it so. Generally it probably is to begin with though.
<bob2> Tweek: if you mean "i386" where yo usay "32bit", please say so
<bob2> they're not the same thing
<Tweek> will it work like an i386 machine?
<RobNyc> how would ubuntu run on my celeron 633mhz 256mb pc ?
<bob2> yes
<RobNyc> is 512mb swap enough ?
<Cooner750> I'm not old enough to remember Zenith IIIs; but I have one so I know what it's like.
<ninwa> RobNyc, It would run fine.
<xed_pentiumII> Cooner750, negative. I need to get TV onto this Pentium II as well..
<bob2> an amd64 can work just like a i386
<ninwa> version me if you'd like, I'm on a 577Mhz PIII 512 MB ram
<bob2> RobNyc: should be enough
<ninwa> and Ubuntu runs beautifuly
<Tweek> bob2, 100% like an i386? so i am not dissapointed when i try :|
<xed_pentiumII> Cooner750, this graphics card has an svideo port, so I'm thinking of a way to connect the cable directly to the card and get TV on to it.
<Cooner750> xed_pentiumIII, could you /msg me. It's a little congested here
<RobNyc> thanks
<RobNyc> ninwa, u got 512mb of ram i got 256mb =\
<bob2> Tweek: if you mean "Will it have all the software from the i386 port available?", then yes, since you ARE installing the i386 port.
<iluciv> ninwa it just give me a new command prompt
<Tweek> ok
<bob2> if you install the amd64 port, it will ru nfaster, but you can't run some proprietary junk
<_rev_> does anyone know if mod_rewrite is enabled on the default ubuntu apache2 installation?
<ninwa> iluciv, I answered your question, that's how you run shellscripts.
<ninwa> What the shellscript does, is another matter :)
<Tweek> i'm running ubuntu's 64bit version now
<ninwa> RobNyc, True enough, I think it'll be fine though.
<Tweek> and it :<
<iluciv> :)
<Amaranth> _rev_: Try it and see?
<RobNyc> ninwa, hope so :)
<ninwa> RobNyc, Maybe try the livecd first?
<bob2> Tweek: you mean "amd64" version
<iluciv> well it did work now it doesn't I don't get it
<RobNyc> ninwa, already installed lol
<bob2> Tweek: and yes, some binary-only crap won't work on it
<codemasternoob> ok readme says "From the command line, type ./flashplayer-installer to run the installer."  i tried tat and terminal says no such directory or file
<RobNyc> Linux ubuntu 2.6.10-5-686 #1 Tue Jun 7 09:00:32 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<ninwa> hah :)
<bob2> Tweek: if you find other problems (like things crashing), please do file bugs
<_rev_> Amaranth, im having problems gettign it working and wanted to ask the dumb question first :] 
<RobNyc> installed the i686 kernel
<RobNyc> but it seems the i386 maybe runs faster
<Tweek> bob2, it is just that
<pepsi> how do i tell how much ram i have?
<RobNyc> i mean pc runs faster with i386 2.6.10 maybe than the i686 2.6.10 ?
<Tweek> i can't get my floppy drive working, i have issues with almost every neccesary app
<ninwa> codemasternoob, Make sure you're in the directory that you extracted flahsplayer to.
<ninwa> ls to list the files and what directory you're currently in
<bob2> Tweek: please do file bugs then
<Cooner750> is vhintswen back yet?
<codemasternoob> well please tell me how to do that i extracted to the desktop.. i have been running linux 2 hours please remember that
<Tweek> bob2,
<ninwa> Cooner750, I'm sure you'll hear him.
<ninwa> codemasternoob, cd ~/Desktop
<Tweek> i don't think they're errors
<Tweek> i just think it has issues :\
<ninwa> codemasternoob, It's alright, gotta start somewhere.
<Kyynara> If I have a .zip file with older pre-compiled binaries of libpng, is it just to extract it in the right folders, or should I do something else also?
<RobNyc> anyone seen difference between 2.6.10-i386 and 2.6.10-i686 ?
<Cooner750> ninwa: k
<bob2> Kyynara: do not install libraries from .zip files
<crimsun> RobNyc: the latter has highmem support, for starters
<lancer285> does multithreading count as 'dual processors for  linux-686-smp?
<_rev_> lancer285, yes
<vHintswen> back
<lancer285> cool,
<vHintswen> with a problem...
<ninwa> codemasternoob, If you extracted it it's probably in a new folder.
<vHintswen> won't let me enter anything as password
<bob2> lancer285: if you mean "hyperthreading", yeah
<RobNyc> just wondering seems like with i386 ubuntu runs faster than with i686 , my celeron is a i686 so hmm
<lancer285> bob2 yeah, sorry (:
<ninwa> So you'll have to traverse into it first, and then run ./flash-installer ... but seeing as you knew the name of the installer file, I bet you're already there
<Cooner750> vhintswen.... is it the default 'ubuntu' user?
<ninwa> codemasternoob, Did you know that you could install it using a package manager REAL easy, though? :)
<vHintswen> ?
<Cooner750> there is usually a default user created called ubuntu. It also has a default password; which I do not know; does anybody on here know it?
<vHintswen> it asked me to enter full name of person using comp, username and a password
<ninwa> codemasternoob, At the command prompt, make sure you're root, and type apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla (assuming you need it for Mozilla)
<jamesXuruo> bob2, if my x is xfree86, does it also contain such item like DontVTSwitch?
<Cooner750> vhintswen; is this in setup?
<vHintswen> yeah
<vHintswen> after it copied all the files
<bob2> jamesXuruo: yes
<_rev_> Cooner750, i would hope its a random default password
<codemasternoob> well i tried that first but of course it was not extracted yet install is complete and it told me to remove a file from components directory
<RobNyc> why hoary has xchat 2.4.1 =\
<_rev_> otherwise that could be sloppy
<RobNyc> no ubuntu(debian sid) ?
<RobNyc> with xchat 2.4.3 or things more up to date
<jamesXuruo> thx, i will try to find it out!!thx very much.
<jamesXuruo> bob2, could you please tell me which file ?
<Cooner750> vhintswen; tried leaving the password field blank?
<ninwa> vHintswen, Oh boy.
<bob2> jamesXuruo: /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<ninwa> It shouldnt've let you do that, hehe.
<bob2> RobNyc: because that's what the available version was at freeze time 4 months ago?
<_rev_> wow i must say ububtu is NICE... everything so far on my laptop is working flawlessly, including my cheap as linksys wifi card
<RobNyc> bob2, true
<RobNyc> =X
<codemasternoob> how do i browse the components folder in moxilla?
<RobNyc> Stable distros .. Mandriva, Fedora, Suse, Ubuntu,
<RobNyc> i get it
<vHintswen> ...?
<ninwa> _rev_, Glad your wifi card is working out of the box :)(
<ninwa> I had to use ndisswrapper for mine, but I love ubuntu also
<Cooner750> vhintswen; what is it doing? asking? etc...
<_rev_> ninwa, its freaking amazing, im speachless
<ninwa> _rev_, I wasn't THAT excited
<ninwa> but cool! :)
<vHintswen> it wants me to enter the full name of person using computer, a username and a password. it won't let me type in the password bit
<ninwa> It's great to enjoy the software you use, why run something you don't.
<_rev_> hehe well im a pretty big noob so im still easily amused
<ninwa> As Ubuntu's motto is
<ninwa> "Linux for Human Beings"
<Cooner750> vHintswen; the password area is greyed out?
<vHintswen> no
<_rev_> i mean ive gotten gentoo installed and working a few times, so im not totally clueless, but im still a windows user at heart for now
<ninwa> Anyone want to play me in Network Gnibbles? :)
<vHintswen> it looks the same as the others but when i try type nothing happens
<_rev_> (as soon as bliz releases a linux WorldofWarcraft client ill drop windows :P )
<spider> rrere
<Cooner750> vhintswen; have you tried just name and username
<vHintswen> it asks me for password
<codemasternoob> please tell me how to navigate to he .mozilla folder in file browser
<_rev_> but i do python and php dev work for a living so its kinda ironic
<vHintswen> i tried leaving it blank and it says" it's blank try again" or something like that
<ninwa> _rev_, Hehe, what server do you play on?
<ninwa> <- level 60 rogue undead, Azgalor
<ninwa> ;] 
<_rev_> ninwa, 58 night elf rogue, crushridge
<ninwa> awesome
<ninwa> ghostshrouds look funny on Night Elfs though, ears pop right through :p
<_rev_> would be dinging 59 tonight but im at my parents house for fathersday weekend
<_rev_> yeah they do, and i still want one
<ninwa> I hate when that happens
<ninwa> Darn families!
<shray> so word up holla back
<shray> whats going on mah buntu's
<ninwa> Hopefully you have better luck than me, took like 20 runs in BRD to get mine.
<_rev_> werd
<shray> da raadtzer is in the hizzouseeee
<shray> so whats up with my 'buntu
<vHintswen> got it :D it don't show you that you've entered anything when typing password
<vHintswen> testing network or something now...
<ninwa> Does linux have a "Worms Armmegeddan"-ish game? I wonder.
<shray> i was chillin and this shizzle starts freekin outttt
<_rev_> my problem is i have like 8 characters, so i take forever to level anything
<shray> I was like what the fugg is up with this piece up in here
<ninwa> _rev_, Hehe, I only have one. :)
<shray> mah buntu was wylin out
<codemasternoob> is there an official help room for ubuntu anywhere?
<shray> I was like KDE, STFU YOU BITCH and DO AS I SAY
<ninwa> I tried all the classes out in closed beta, decided on rogue.
<Cooner750> shray; KDE is a pain
<shray> Cooner750; you got some other bling i can switchover to?
<ninwa> My step-brother has that problem, he must have 8 level 30 characters
<_rev_> ninwa, 58rogue, 48pally, 30priest, 24hunter, 22druid, and i started a warrior last night
<shray> i need that dirty sumthin sumthin
<ninwa> _rev_, Jesus, haha
<crimsun> let's keep the desktop wars outside, please.
<shray> we aint warrin son
<shray> we just discussin
<shray> no instigatin happenin hurr
<ninwa> You dont need to type out your accent.
<ninwa> We can just imagine it...
<codemasternoob> i know out of all of tese people, someone can tell me how to find the programs part of file browser
<cdc> in Ubuntu is the concept of su removed?
<_rev_> codemasternoob, go to a console
<shray> mah suid is ZERO
<shray> ZEE ROE
<_rev_> codemasternoob, type updatedb
<ninwa> heh
<crimsun> cdc: removed, no.
<_rev_> and wait a sec
<ninwa> su is definitely not removed ;)
<_rev_> codemasternoob, lemme know when the command is done runnin
<cdc> crimsun, i read something about this sudo
<_rev_> thats updating your locate database
<_rev_> youll see why in a sec
<crimsun> cdc: sudo is the encouraged tool
<shray> so whats the deal with buntu and raadt
<shray> what y'all think about the bsd news
<codemasternoob> updateb: command not found
<shray> and that mofugga named forbes
<crimsun> cdc: there's a faq on the Ubuntu wiki regarding 'root'
<_rev_> updatedb
<ninwa> Anyone here order ubuntu on cd? Ordered mine a few days ago, wondering about how long it takes.
<cdc> crimsun, i ve got some packs of Ubuntu 5.0.4 CDS just deciding whether to go for it or no i am currently using Sarge
<cdc> crimsun, is Ubuntu 5.0.4 better than Sarge .
<crimsun> cdc: give Ubuntu a spin
<_rev_> update db <- as one word
<crimsun> cdc: "better" is highly subjective; try it yourself
<thechitowncubs> Does anyone know where i can get the ubuntu artwork color palettes, and stuff
<hondje> shray: de Raadt is hating because *BSD is dying
<thechitowncubs> the wiki upgrade broke a lot of stuff
<shray> hondje: are you kidding me
<cdc> crimsun,coz what i run presently(sarge) is the one that i installed one year back
<shray> that fly cat speaks the truths man
<shray> he Is a RADICAL
<hondje> shray: The handwriting is on the wall, man
<shray> buntu needs to go that way
<shray> whats wrong wichu fool, FREE YOUR MIND
* hondje zens out
<Cooner750> shray; didnt ubuntu come with Gnome?
<_rev_> yeah kubuntu is the kde distro
<shray> Cooner750 I tried that piece but all hell came loose and I got kbuntu
<shray> hells yeah
<shray> iwas like wtf is going on with this booty
<Cooner750> oh.... I've never used KDE except in Slax; and it sucked.... :(
<shray> so how many of yall like Kerry
<cdc> is it possible to install KDE in ubuntu later on ?
<shray> and how many of yall like bush
<_rev_> i used kde back when i used mandrake, till i used gentoo and had to get it compiled lol
<hondje> cdc: yes
<crimsun> cdc: yes, install kubuntu-desktop
<cdc> can i make Ubuntu customizable one ?
<thechitowncubs> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuArtwork
<thechitowncubs> none of the linux to the logos or palettes work
<shray> because I think yall kerry folk are stupiid. STUPID I TELL YA
<cdc> i am very much used to Sarge so i need the same functionality in fact :-
<cdc> crimsun, in that case let me give Ubuntu a try and will be back
<cdc> on with that
<cdc> lets see how it goes :-)
<meng> how do you restore grub?
<thechitowncubs> meng
<_rev_> shray, spoken like a true bush supporter
<thechitowncubs> what is wrong?
<meng> i nuked my bootloader after reinstalling windows xp
<thechitowncubs> sudo grub-install hd0,0
<thechitowncubs> i just did that
<meng> i can't access my ubuntu
<thechitowncubs> do what i said but substitute the hd0,0 with your hd and partition number
<meng> i can't access Ubuntu at all, unless i use a live cd
<thechitowncubs> Gotcha
<thechitowncubs> Here's what you have to do
<thechitowncubs> boot up the install cd
<thechitowncubs> go through a normal install until the partition step, then hit go back and then select execute a shell, from there, mount your partition and then chroot into it
<thechitowncubs> do you understand that?
<thechitowncubs> or do i have to go into more depth?
<crimsun> give him a walk-through, thechitowncubs
<jamesXuruo> Thx!! bob2, i think i know how to do it. thx!!
<lancer285> can someone help me w/ my sound problem? when I run Music Player, it says that the device is in use
<xed_liveubuntu> Cooner750, hooraaaa
<meng> a walk though would be nice
<jamesXuruo> you may try to use: fuser /dev/dsp
<lancer285> okay
<jamesXuruo> and check who is use /dev/dsp
<lancer285> /dev/dsp:             8335
<lancer285> that's what came back
<lancer285> is that the pid?
<jamesXuruo> ps -ef |grep 8335, you can know which process
<jamesXuruo> yes
<lancer285> 1000      8335     1  0 00:20 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/esd -nobeeps
<lancer285> should I just kill that process?
<jamesXuruo> ok , do you use gnome or kde?
<lancer285> gnome
<thechitowncubs> To mount a partition once you are successfully in the shell, you have to make a directory, for example: mkdir /mnt/ubuntu, then mount your root partition, assuming its /dev/hda1, do mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt./ubuntu, then after that chroot into that directory with this command: chroot /mnt/ubuntu, from there you can do grub-install hd0,0 (assuming /dev/hda1 is the partition ubuntu is on)
<jamesXuruo> gnome is using esd...
<thechitowncubs> write it down :)
<lancer285> ah ha
<jamesXuruo> you may start some program playing sound.
<kiwibird> um anyone know when firefox gets updated on hoary? seems weird that it's not on 1.0.4, thought the newer versions would be more secure..
<jamesXuruo> check it.
<crimsun> lancer285: make sure gstreamer is configured to use esd for output: System>Preferences>Multimedia Systems Selector>Default audio sink>Esound
<meng> is there any difference with SATA drives?
<thechitowncubs> yes
<pythonpadawan> thechitowncubs, adding that to my cheatsheet, thx bro
<thechitowncubs> i believe its /dev/sda1
<dr_willis> the 1.0.3 versun has the security updates i think kiwibird   but for some reason they havent gotten the verison # bumpped up.. not sure what the whole story is.
<thechitowncubs> hehe, no problem python
<kiwibird> oki.. humf.. =P
<meng> thechitowncubs: is it possible under sata to place the bootloader somewhere else?
<lancer285> okay, that works, but how do I make gnome use oss or alsa?
<thechitowncubs> meng: what do you mean, and what is your goal?
<crimsun> kiwibird: it's not 1.0.4, because it doesn't have the non-security patches applied. 1.0.2 + security fixes is closer to its version.
<meng> i was thinking if the next time i reinstall windows, so i don't remove my bootloader
<lancer285> I'm trying to get Cedega to work, and the sound only uses oss or alsa
<cory_> what program do ya'll use to burn audio cds?
<jamesXuruo> gnome has its own sound architect. esd is besed on alsa or oss.
<vinux> gnome-baker cory_
<vHintswen> stage 1 compleet
<lancer285> so it should all work together?
<vHintswen> remove cd and reboot...
<jamesXuruo> so, if you want to use alsa, you may try alsaconf, it may help you .
<thechitowncubs> meng: not exactly sure, but I think you can set your bios to decide which hard drive to boot off of thus allowing you to put it on different hard drive
<thechitowncubs> s
<cory_> does that come with gnome vinux?
<lancer285> okay thanks jamesX
<meng> thanks, would try it out
<vHintswen> how long will stae 2 take aprox?
<jamesXuruo> apt-cache search alsaconf, you may know how to deal with it.
<Tyche> how would I insntall pw if I do not have it?
<vinux> cory_, no you have to apt-get it
<microhaxo> guys, can i use the package manager to update my kernel?
<vinux> cory_, I think it's gnomebaker one word
<Tyche> how can I install apt-get on a machine that doesn't have it?
<cory_> ok thx
<vinux> cory_, np
<thechitowncubs> microhaxo: what up dude, I saw you on neowin
<kiwibird> ah ok
<thechitowncubs> microhaxo: and yes you can use it to update your kernel
<microhaxo> yea i kno
<microhaxo> lol
<microhaxo> search
<microhaxo> kernel?
<thechitowncubs> but make sure install the correct libc6
<microhaxo> eh
<thechitowncubs> and make sure you install the module package for that kernel
<microhaxo> wanna walk me through
<microhaxo> ?
<thechitowncubs> not another one :P
<microhaxo> lol
<pythonpadawan> so does anyone know anything about getting my ipod40gig to work with my magical ubuntu system?
<xed_liveubuntu> Anyone know how to use gparted ...?
<xed_liveubuntu> Anyone know how to use gparted ...?
<cory_> vinux: after gnomebaker is installed where to i go to run it?
<pythonpadawan> just point me in the right direction and ill do the research
<thechitowncubs> xed_liveubuntu: I do
<thechitowncubs> what are you trying to do?
<thechitowncubs> you can't modify an active partition though
<thechitowncubs> I'm assuming thats your problem
<vinux> Accessories cory_
<cory_> oh ok thx!
<vinux> np cory_
<xed_liveubuntu> thechitowncubs, trying to create a partition in my hdd so I can install another OS onto it..
<thechitowncubs> xed: lol, i just did the same
<xed_liveubuntu> then you can help, yes?
<thechitowncubs> do you have ubuntu install only as of now
<thechitowncubs> yep
<xed_liveubuntu> thechitowncubs, yes
<thechitowncubs> ok
<xed_liveubuntu> thechitowncubs, except.. I'm running off of the livecd right now
<thechitowncubs> are you trying to resize the ext3 partition?
<xed_liveubuntu> There are no other partitions, thechitowncubs.
<thechitowncubs> do you have free space on your drive?
<xed_liveubuntu> Yes, enough for another OS.
<thechitowncubs> Then why are you using gparted?
<xed_liveubuntu> I don't know.. Cooner750 suggested it.
<xed_liveubuntu> I haven't even used it yet.
<_linuxAS_> hi
<xed_liveubuntu> thechitowncubs, do you have another suggestion?
<thechitowncubs> Ok, well, if you are installing winblows, then you can just use that to partition the free space and keep your ubuntu system intact, but you will have to rebuild the grub bootloader
<thechitowncubs> with my suggestion above
<thechitowncubs> usually any os comes with its own partitioner
<xed_liveubuntu> thechitowncubs, but.. that would mean I have to format, install windows first, then install ubuntu ...?
<dr_willis> a live cd with qt_parted or some other parted variant comes in handy.
<thechitowncubs> No
<thechitowncubs> you can just use the free space for windows
<thechitowncubs> if you have some
<xed_liveubuntu> Hmm.. maybe I said something in the wrong sense.
<xed_liveubuntu> All the free space is already partitioned as ext3.
<Frederick> guys i got a fat partition at /dev/hda5 how do I add it to fstab properly?
<xed_liveubuntu> I need to use that "empty" or "free" space.. as another partition.
<dr_willis> Frederick,  deoenbds on what you mean properly. :P want all users to be able to read/write it? one user? none?
<Frederick> dr_willis: all users
<thechitowncubs> xed: ok, you need to resize the partition, this is a bit tricky, but it works.
<Tweek> k3b is sexy :)
<thechitowncubs> http://www.sysresccd.org/
<Frederick> look: /dev/hda5       /mnt/fat-c      v-fat   rw,user,noauto  0       0
<thechitowncubs> xed: use that
<Choubaka> Frederick: vfat
<Choubaka> not v-fat
<thechitowncubs> and then use parted to resize the ext3 partition
<dr_willis> Frederick,  amazeing that question gets asked a dozen times  a week. lol..   also you may want to set the umask=002 * (i think)* option.
<thechitowncubs> its pretty easy actually
<thechitowncubs> you could also use qtparted
<thechitowncubs> which is a gui to parted
<thechitowncubs> but the CMD line versino worked for em
<dr_willis> i beluve that 'gparted' is also anotehr gui to parted.
<thechitowncubs> the ubuntu live cd seems to use the hard drive, which isn't allowed for resizing
<Frederick> mount: unknown filesystem type 'v-fat'
<Choubaka> Frederick: I told you, "vfat"
<ivoks> vfat
<xed_liveubuntu> thechitowncubs, you lost me.
<ivoks> not v-fat
<thechitowncubs> download system rescue cd
<thechitowncubs> and boot that up
<thechitowncubs> that will get you in an enviornment to where you can resize
<karabi> hello, world
<ivoks> print "Hello, karabi!\n";
<Frederick> working :)
<Frederick> dont doesnt kubunto has kdevelop?
<karabi> haha
<karabi> can anyone help me figure out as to why my ubuntu system is slow?
<thechitowncubs> ivoks: do you remember helping me get my intel HDA working?
<thechitowncubs> well I have another problem with that same macheine
<ivoks> thechitowncubs: :)
<jesse1> karabi: maybe u need better hardware
<xed_liveubuntu> I suddenly don't like the idea of this system rescue disc, thechitowncubs.. =(
<karabi> no no
<karabi> i have 750mhz
<karabi> 700 ram
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> 750mhz?
<karabi> but..
<thechitowncubs> I configured X on my computer with my monitor, and when they brought the comp home and used their montior, the sync ranges were out of sync
<Choubaka> 750 MHz is just fine.
<ivoks> thechitowncubs: that's normal
<Frederick> dont doesnt kubunto has kdevelop?
<Whistler> Choubaka i agree i have 710mhz and its enougt
<Whistler> Choubaka i agree i have 710mhz and its enought
<Whistler> =] 
<Choubaka> Frederick: Your English is weird.
<ivoks> thechitowncubs: every monitor has it's own sync ranges
<thechitowncubs> then i tried to get them to sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg over the phone a bunch of times, even did it on my system while talking them through it, but now X won't even start !
<Choubaka> Whistler: Heh. But please don't correct typos that way :/
<thechitowncubs> is there anything that I could get them to read to figure out the error more specifically?
<Whistler> Choubaka pl
<ivoks> thechitowncubs: you are tring to give tech support for ubuntu users/buyers? :)
<Whistler> Choubaka ok
<Frederick> doesnt kubunto has kdevelop?
<xed_liveubuntu> So.. what was this qt_parted thing?
<Frederick> Choubaka: double typo
<Whistler> srry
<thechitowncubs> ivoks: ya :)
<xed_liveubuntu> dr_willis, you there?
<Choubaka> Anyways, hm
<ivoks> thechitowncubs: so, we are telling you what to do, and you collect money? :)
<Choubaka> Frederick: it's there.
<cory_> gnome baker is pretty damn cool
<jesse1> any1 know where i can get a memory editor for ubuntu?
<Choubaka> Frederick: kdevelop3
<thechitowncubs> ivoks: no, i'm doing it for free :P
<thechitowncubs> honestly
<cory_> one thing i've noticed from the switch from windows to linux is this shit is free and works just as well..
<ivoks> i bet you do :)
<thechitowncubs> I'm just trying to get ubuntu to as many people as possible
<xed_liveubuntu> thechitowncubs, tell me how I can resize this ext3 partition.. and have some unpartitioned space to isntall windows 98 on to..
<xed_liveubuntu> install*
<thechitowncubs> You are going from ubuntu to win98 for what reason?
<xed_liveubuntu> thechitowncubs, not going from.. just need it so I can have TV on this PC in another room..
<Choubaka> jesse1: memory editor?
<Choubaka> cory_: and there's no viruses.
<ivoks> thechitowncubs: big diff beteween monitors? in inches?
<xed_liveubuntu> thechitowncubs, I doubt I'll be able to find a driver or something for ubuntu which'll get me TV onto it..
<thechitowncubs> ivoks: 19 to 17
<Frederick> Choubaka:  cant find the package
<Choubaka> Frederick: You need universe enabled.
<ivoks> thechitowncubs: and now, X won't even start?
<jesse1> choubaka: yes to edit the values of data in programs a "Windows" program that does this is art money
<thechitowncubs> ya
<ivoks> thechitowncubs: and error is?
<thechitowncubs> it configured the sync ranges right, i looked online
<cary> pfp, you around?
<thechitowncubs> the error is no screens found
<Choubaka> jesse1: hm
<ivoks> lol
<thechitowncubs> ya, i know
<Choubaka> That sounds like a security violation :|
<ivoks> you screwed xorg.conf
<thechitowncubs> :o
<Frederick> Choubaka: where is that?
<ivoks> it can't find monitor or video card
<pfp> cary: yep
<thechitowncubs> and your advice is...
<cary> pfp, sweet. someone i sort of know!
<ivoks> thechitowncubs: dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<thechitowncubs> -plow, thats interesting
<thechitowncubs> lol
<Choubaka> Frederick: See ubuntuguide.org -> adding repositories or something
<cory_> um does anybody else have problems with gnome baker when using a linux kernel greater then 2.5?
<pfp> cary: :) everything ok?
<thechitowncubs> and what does that do
<cary> pfp, whats going on. how are things. or something
<cary> pfp, life wise yeah, linux wise, i have some issues -=)
<ivoks> thechitowncubs: thells dpkg to ask questions with low priority
<microhaxo> yo
<cary> pfp, in the mood to try to field some quetions?
<ivoks> thechitowncubs: instead of high, wich is default on ubuntu
<pfp> cary: in the mood yes, in the condition, almost - hit me :)
<thechitowncubs> i'm a little confused, what does the priority affect?
<ivoks> thechitowncubs: it will ask for sync ranges
<ivoks> thechitowncubs: what the diff is?
<thechitowncubs> ya, but we already did the reconfigure without -plow about 5 times
<xed_liveubuntu> thechitowncubs, can you help me with..changing the size of this partition and creating an unpartition space which i could install windows 98 on?
<thechitowncubs> xed: i tried
<ivoks> thechitowncubs: well, if you set high priority to dpkg, it will ask you only the questions he can't resolve by it's self...
<cary> pfp, hah. well i guess i should boot into lnx to better figure out my questions. one is man..my audio BLows. it works fine in theory, but is very quite and if sounds are repeating they keep fading lower and lower.
<cary> pfp, i found a patch on some website, but its basically raw code. its a kernel patch and i have no idea at all what to do with it
<thechitowncubs> ivoks: ok, i'll keep it in mind, anything else we can try?
<thechitowncubs> just in case...
<ivoks> thechitowncubs: then it asked you for your monitor, to choose, simple, medium or hard
<ria> hay
<ivoks> thechitowncubs: it's enough to choose simple, and then choos 17" monitor
<xed_liveubuntu> thechitowncubs, tried..?
<pfp> cary: sounds very strange... (no pun intended), probably a driver problem like you thought
<xed_liveubuntu> thechitowncubs, system rescue disk?
<thechitowncubs> ya, boot that up and use parted
<xed_liveubuntu> oh..
<thechitowncubs> its easy
<thechitowncubs> boot it up
<xed_liveubuntu> got to burn it and stuff, eh?
<jesse1> Choubaka: i found a program that does that allows me to edit the memory but i have no idea how to install it the link is http://sourceforge.net/projects/qgspider
<Star> hy
<thechitowncubs> thats what i did
<pfp> cary: patching the kernel is not very difficult, do you know what version teh patch is for?
<cary> pfp, and also..hha...i started trying to mess with installing MOL, and i navigated to something like etc/blah/somefile and i tried to open it to modify a couple of lines just to see if i could do it and i tried "ed" to edit. is that at all right?
<xed_liveubuntu> then I should probably do the burning and stuff on my laptop..
<cary> pfp, i know basically nothing. i THINK it is for hoary 5.04, which is what i am running
<cary> pfp, i have no idea where to even start on patching the kernel though
<pfp> cary: hmm a bit vague eh?
<cary> pfp, hold. let  me find the dilly
<microhaxo> Guys
<cary> actually, im going to boot into linux, then find it
<cary> be right back
<pfp> cary: hoary/5.0.4 is ubuntu's release number, but linux's (= the kernel's) release is a separate thing
<microhaxo> how can i make an image my background?
<pfp> cary: aight
<microhaxo> doi have to save it?
<cary> ahhhh
<cary> pfp, for reference, where woudl i find that info?
<jesse1> in firefox just right click then push set as background
<cary> pfp, (so i can come packing when i come back)
<thechitowncubs> I'm off, thanks for the suggestions ivoks, hope i helped meng, and good luck xed_liveubuntu
<pfp> cary: type 'uname -r' in a shell
<cary> pfp, cool. brb
<pfp> cary: altough i can tell that your hoary has kernel 2.6.10-something
<pfp> bah
<thoreauputic> thechitowncubs: try saying "no" to the framebuffer queation when you do the -plow thing
<xed_liveubuntu> I'm now sad =(
<jesse1> Choubaka: i found a program that does that allows me to edit the memory but i have no idea how to install it the link is http://sourceforge.net/projects/qgspider
<vHintswen> geeze it takes forever to install...
<schasi> huh?
<vHintswen> Ubuntu takes forever to install
<Jimbob> jesse1, Choubaka: There should be a readme or INSTALL file in the download archive
<cary> pfp, 2.6.10-5
<schasi> vHintswen: Where does it take especially long? And compared to what?
<cary> the kernal patches are for 2.6.11.8
<vHintswen> compared to a snail traveling 1K
<mikas> the installer should have some kind of progress bar.. but this is a problem of apt..
<Choubaka> jesse1: Ah
<vHintswen> it's after u take out the cd
<Choubaka> it's a source package.
<vHintswen> and it reboots
<cary> pfp, the url for these patches is this:  http://seehuhn.de/comp/powerbook/index
<mikas> i hate it when you don't know how much of installation is done
<cary> pfp, is there some need i have of updating my kernel?
<jesse1> jimbob: no instructions on how to install in the readme
<Choubaka> jesse1: download it, extract it, cd to dir, run ./configure and sudo checkinstall (make sure you have checkinstall installed)
<microhaxo> guys
<microhaxo> how do i change the icons in gnome?
<jesse1> ok
<pfp> cary: yep, you need to get the source code, apply that patch, compile & install
<cary> pfp, no idea how to do that
<pfp> cary: hopefuly you will soon
<cary> pfp, i just changed my audio thing to alsa instead of oss and it started out okay, but it sounds muted and crappy now. like..its maxed out but so soft i can barely hear it
<thoreauputic> microhaxo: if you have an icon theme, drag it onto the themes dialog or put it in ~/.icons
<vHintswen> geeze i could walk down the stairs to ground floor and back and ubuntu will still be installing!
<cary> pfp, i am at your mercy, if you feel so inclinded as to help me
<pfp> cary: suresure .)
<cary> pfp, the first like..half second of the song sounds fine, then it starts sounding more or less like the ass of a mad bear
<pfp> cary: so, you need the kernel sources, and you need a .tar.gz of those most probably, since ubuntu only carries 2.6.10
<pfp> lol
<pfp> less'see
<cary> pfp, is there some linux site i need to find that will have this kernel?
<pfp> cary: http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/ , take 2.6.11.8
<jesse1> Choubaka:  that didnt work i got an error
<mikas> cary, have you checked alsamixer's levels?
<pfp> cary: about 35 MB
<Choubaka> jesse1: you're missing some -dev files then
<r0d> cary, do any apt-cache search for the kernel sources
<cary> mikas, where does one find the alsalevels?
<pfp> type alsamixer in a termina
<mikas> cary, type 'alsamixer' in a terminal
<cary> r0d, is that under synaptic?
<jesse1> Choubaka: how would i find out what dev files i need?
<r0d> cary, like 'apt-cache search kernel source 2.6' yea or synaptic
<xed_bleh> wtf
<pfp> cary: that's equivalent to searching w/ synaptic
<Choubaka> jesse1: well, what is it missing?
<cary> ahh
<Choubaka> configure should fail at some point
<Choubaka> checking for a particular library
<microhaxo> whats the best icon set?
<pfp> cary: aah, ubuntu carries sources for 2.6.11 too, great
<microhaxo> in your opinion
<cary> r0d, i see the stuff, it seems treble and bass are all the way down? i still dont get why it sounds fine at first then fades
<cary> pfp, in english/linuxdummie
<jesse1> Choubaka:  make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.        then it just says installation failed
<vHintswen> it's setting up all sorts of stuff
<vHintswen> no progress bar...
<xed> gooood
<vHintswen> i dunno how long it's gonna take
<r0d> cary,  i dont know your hole situation but use 'amixer' to see your volume settings
<pfp> cary: cancel the kernel.org d/l, also, it's worth playing with alsamixer first, if that doesn't help, we'll compile a kernel
<thoreauputic> jesse1: did you run "make" first?
<cary> canceling dl now
<r0d> cary,  how old is your box?
<cary> pfp, so i should search for the kernel in apt-cache?
<pfp> just kick me if i get too much into jargon
<jesse1> thoreauputic: hmmm i guess not
<cary> r0d, about a year. 1.5ghz powerbook
<hondje> mmm, jargon
<thoreauputic> jesse1: that might be an idea :)
<r0d> apple!!! yikes lol
<jesse1> thoreauputic: yes it sounds like a good idea
<thoreauputic> heheh
* pfp <3 macs
<Choubaka> jesse1: oh, did you run ./configure ?
<Choubaka> in the source directory?
<xed_liveubuntu> while I wait for my download to finish
<pfp> cary: yep, you can get the kernel sources with apt
<xed_liveubuntu> ..who wants to help me with this sound not working issue?
<cary> pfp, nowi dont knwo where i am looking for this kernel
<jesse1> choubaka: yes i did and trying the make command gave me this error make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<cary> pfp, apt..is that through synaptic?
<pfp> cary: you need package called linux-source-2.6.11
<Choubaka> jesse1: weird
<TokenBad> I still can't seem to figure out why people can't upload to the ftp I setup
<r0d> cary,  im not sure what apple uses for sound. as far as hardware
<cary> dousn rhAR
<thoreauputic> jesse1: did configure spit out any errors?
<pfp> cary: yep, synaptic is (the easiest) frontend for APT
<cary> wow.
<cary> pfp, found it
<cary> pfp, marking it now
<Choubaka> jesse1: and the configure succeeded?
<jesse1> hmmmm
<Choubaka> it compiles fine for me :/
<cary> pfp, woohoo..its downloading
<cary> r0d, (thank you as well, btw)
<Choubaka> wait, no it doesn't ;P
<pfp> r0d: i think he has a known problem which needs a kernel patch, http://seehuhn.de/comp/powerbook/index#sound-patch
<jesse1> choubaka:  error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<pfp> r0d: or that's what he said :)
<r0d> pfp,  kool kool
<cary> r0d, so now that i can see alsamixer junk, how can i adjust the settings?
<Choubaka> jesse1: :|
<Choubaka> I have no idea
<thoreauputic> jesse1: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<xed_liveubuntu> brb
<r0d> cary, amixer you can see adjust your settings
<jesse1> whiles that downloading ill brb
<cary> pfp, okay i thoguht i applied the new kernel but terminal still says 2.6.10.5
<cary> pfp (i applied, then reloaded everything)
<r0d> hehe cary
<r0d> cary,  you have to compile bro
<pfp> cary: there's still work to be done... have you ever compiled software / are you familiar with that concept?
<cary> r0d, i...i am very very dumb.
<r0d> cary,  you patched the source first right
<pfp> i think he just dl'd the src
<cary> pfp, many many moons ago i programmed in like...VB. i compiled there, but it was all visual
<r0d> cary,  no your new. everyone was new
<cary> pfp r0d, i downloaded and applied the thing in synaptic
<cary> so..whatever that means
<r0d> cary, vb is an interpet language. u dont compile:)
<TokenBad> thats the file for the mounting of drives in ubuntu?
<TokenBad> what even
<pfp> i think you can make windows .exe's with VB
<cary> r0d, well, it said "compling" so..thats all i know. as for actual code..i know nothing
<microhaxo> Guys
<thoreauputic> TokenBad: /etc/fstab
<cary> pfp, yeah, thats what i used it for. .exes for windows, back in the day
<microhaxo> how do i change the size of my gnome toolbar deal, i want it bigger?
<r0d> i code in vb and vb6 isnt a "true" compling lang
<r0d> vb.net is
<heimdall> hello !!!
<thoreauputic> microhaxo: right click, properties
<xed> how do I change the screen resolution in gnome?
<pfp> ah
<TokenBad> thanks thoreauputic
<r0d> but thats the past right cary;)
<microhaxo> that doesnt change the logo apearancE?
<pfp> cary: do you have that 010-sound.patch file around?
<microhaxo> im, thinkin of KDM gnome
<microhaxo> arnt i?
<cary> well i have no file. its just code on this website, pfp
<ompaul> xed system preferences screen resolution
<cary> http://seehuhn.de/comp/powerbook/index
<HawkeVIPER> r0d: one could argue whether VB is code or script
<cary> r0d, i never did figure out how to modify anything in the alsa settings thig
<pfp> cary: yep, i read that page..  you should save it to a file, eg. in your home directory
<cary> pfp, the code? like, a text doc?
<microhaxo> how do i get that launcher that people have with the icons that get big when you go over them?
<cary> or like right click and save
<pfp> cary: yep, it's plain text
<thoreauputic> microhaxo: probably gdesklets
<pfp> cary: or right-click on the link -> save as, end result is same
<cary> ahhh
<cary> it is a .patch. i see now
<HawkeVIPER> microhaxo: buy a mac?
<vHintswen> OMG now it gotta download more stuff!
<cyphase> hey everyone
<microhaxo> haha
<HawkeVIPER> =P
<xed> ompaul: says YOU
<cary> oaky so that is saved
<xed> ompaul: I'm on.. old school..
<vHintswen> i already have ubuntu and i haven't even gotten into it yet
<r0d> HawkeVIPER,  I would say script more than true code. the only traces of vb6 now are what are used for scripting. (vbscript)
<xed> as someone said earlier..
<xed> oh dear GOD my face hurts so so much
<Razor-X> damn it! Klipper doesen't work with C-M-v
<Razor-X> stupid Klipper -_-
<HawkeVIPER> r0d: indeed
<jesse1> ok i tryed it and i got a heap load of errors
<HawkeVIPER> I hear vb.net is pretty good
<HawkeVIPER> haven't layed my hands on it as yet
<cary> r0d, i see a visual represetation of my levels (i guess) on alsamixer, but dont knwo how to change this mess. is it stuff i need to type?
<cary> r0d...nm...got it
<ompaul> xed so what you mean is debian or other - try this - in a terminal gnome-control-center and in there you will be helped :-)
<r0d> :)
<Razor-X> cary: you're not really used to a curses interface, are you?
<HawkeVIPER> bollocks, I just knocked my ashtray off my desk
* HawkeVIPER sighs
<cthulfuego> quick, lick it up!
<cary> Razor-X, i am BRAND new to linux. the closest thing to it i have used was the LiteStep shell replacement for windows.
<HawkeVIPER> mmm....
<HawkeVIPER> no
<pfp> cary: that package you installed with synaptic created a file called /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.11.tar.bz2
<microhaxo> how can i get windows to appear in my gnome bar instead of a added on at the bottom?
<Jimbob> microhaxo: You mean like the OS X dock?
<microhaxo> no dammit
<microhaxo> hrm
<microhaxo> Like
<microhaxo> when i launch firefox
<ompaul> HawkeVIPER, do you not pay enough taxes as to motivate you to stop - I used to to 2^6 smokes and higher a day
<microhaxo> i deleted that bar on bottom of desktop
<microhaxo> and now
<microhaxo> it doesnt show any opened apps
<cary> pfp, okay...
<Jimbob> Ahh
<r0d> cary,  well you picked the one of the best distro's to start in. I started from gentoo. and had to cry myseflt to sleep
<Jimbob> right-click, Add to Panel
<Jimbob> Select "Window List"
<HawkeVIPER> ompaul: I buy em from Spain
<Jimbob> (right-click on the panel, that is)
<TomT64> hello can anyone help me decrypt a pdf file encrypted with fileopen?
<cary> r0d, hah
<HawkeVIPER> at 2 a pack, I can't argue
<pfp> cary: you should extract that somewhere where you have about hmm, 300 MB free
<microhaxo> thanks
<Jimbob> np
<HawkeVIPER> fork the government
<HawkeVIPER> kthx
<cary> r0d, i sort of chanced on ubuntu. randomly found apple-x byt googling my fingerfs off
<microhaxo> muhahaha
<jesse1> choubaka:  i tryed the install the configure worked with no errors but when i used sudo checkinstall it just gave me about 100 erros
<xed> My face hurts because its ugly.
<pfp> cary: in terminal, go to that directory and type tar xpjf /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.11.tar.bz2
<ompaul> HawkeVIPER, maybe fork a process but never the other - more than one ooch
<cary> pfp, okay...so...i find that file in...terminal? the file brosers?
<HawkeVIPER> lol
<cary> pfp okay
<pfp> cary: tarminal ofc :)
<pfp> e
<cary> pfp ofc?
<HawkeVIPER> I'd be quite happy if the government service segfaulted and died
<HawkeVIPER> =P
<cary> of course?
<pfp> cary: of course
<thoreauputic> jesse1: ./configure && make && checkinstall
<cary> pfp, hold: doing so
<thoreauputic> actually sudo checkinstall
<jesse1> thoreauputic: there the sets i followed
<ompaul> HawkeVIPER, until the guy who was much bigger than you with a big stick from down the road told you that you were now his  .......... go figure we started with anarchy and look at the mess it got us
* ompaul reverts to linux mode
<Jimbob> HawkeVIPER: You'd have to killall corporationd and warlordd as well
<TomT64> can anyone help me decrypt a pdf file encrypted with fileopen?
<HawkeVIPER> Jimbob: true enough
<HawkeVIPER> I'm quite happy living in my own little world of anarchy
<cary> pfp, that mess is running now
<HawkeVIPER> as long as they don't bother me, I won't bother them
<ompaul> Jimbob, so it becomes rewite the the config file and kill -1 1 for reality
<som1> hi :-D
<jesse1> thoreauputic: i tryed again im still getting about 100 errors
<cary> pfp, i guess its extracting it to that dir?
<pfp> cary: yep. as long as you don't see any output, it's extracting
<thoreauputic> jesse1: does "make" complete without errors ?
<cary> i just see line after line after line running by
<albacker> do you guys think that i should remove  libimlib2 when instllin a new version of imlib2 ??
<jesse1> no thats what gives me the 100 errors
<xed> Sometimes.. I think god doesn't want me to learn about the wonders of linux..
<pfp> cary: gag. stop it with Ctrl-C.. and pls paste the last line
<xed> God's got some pent up rage against Ubuntu!!!!!
<Jimbob> ompaul: Eh, they're just social relations.
<cary> pfp, it stoppd itself
<xed> God's got some pent up rage against Ubuntu!!!!!
<cary> tar: linux-source-2.6.11/README.Debian: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<cary> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<cary> those be the last to lines, ARRRRRRGH
<pfp> cary: you're probably out of disk space, type 'df -h .' in the same directory
<cary> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<cary> /dev/hda6             4.3G  1.6G  2.5G  39% /
<thoreauputic> jesse1: "100 errors" doesn't tell us much - maybe you should paste the errors you get on pastebin.com or similar
<bluemax> does ubuntu/gnome recognize postscript fonts in .pfm format?
<pfp> cary: the source itself takes about 230MB, and compiling some more... hmm, well you have plenty of that
<cary> pfp, what sucks is i think it is using a differernt partition than i wanted it to . i got confused somewhere in installing and i think i lost in the suffle like 10 gigs, if i am using the 5 gig part.
<microhaxo> guys what is enlightenment for gnome?
<microhaxo> any pics?
<HawkeVIPER> it's a window manager
<pfp> cary: oh, damn :(
<xed> Okay.. so I'm in a bit of a pickle..
<ghoulio> .
<xed> Someone.. please.. help.. me..!
<HawkeVIPER> see http://www.enlightenment.org/
<pfp> cary: that shouldn't matter here though
<cary> pfp, not really sure wha tto do about it. im crap at trying to figure stuff out with that install thing
<xed> After installing nvidia drivers...I reboot the pentium2 .. and now its all "..." at the login screen.
<cary> i thought i did it right
<cary> okay
<xed> After installing nvidia drivers...I reboot the pentium2 .. and now its all "..." at the login screen.
<microhaxo> is enlightenment good?
<Frederick> how do I remove something from /var/.locks in ubuntu? Ive closed a window of a terminal with apt
* HawkeVIPER shrugs
<HawkeVIPER> it's a personal thing
<HawkeVIPER> I use xfce
<pfp> cary: now we need to find out why the source wasn't extracted properly
<HawkeVIPER> try it
<cary> pfp, joy of joys
<HawkeVIPER> if you hate it
<Jimbob> bluemax: Apparently you can install those fonts (with both the pfm and pfb files) by copying them to ~/.fonts
<jesse1> thoreauputic: http://pastebin.com/301297
<HawkeVIPER> don't use it
<hondje> bummer, another odd crash in firefox
<hondje> also reproducable, but I'm thinking it's not firefox, but something local .... hrm
<cary> pfp, is it possible i mis-typed?
<hondje> and comcast is dead again.
<xed> Who wants to help me?
<HawkeVIPER> hondje: when does it crash?
<HawkeVIPER> on java crap?
<hondje> HawkeVIPER: When I try to accept a certificate for all time
<pfp> cary: hmm, prolly not
<HawkeVIPER> mmph
<hondje> Got a core and everything, but I'm thinking something is really screwy on my end.
<pfp> cary: rm -rf linux-source-2.6.11
<HawkeVIPER> could be perms issue
<bluemax> Jimbob: ok....
<hondje> HawkeVIPER: Perms where?
<HawkeVIPER> in your profile dir
<HawkeVIPER> check bugs.mozilla.org
<pfp> cary: after that: tar xpjf /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.11.tar.bz2 > tar.out 2>&1
<cary> pfp, doesnt tell me anythign
<cary> oaky
<microhaxo> ok
<microhaxo> i dloaded englightenment
<microhaxo> how do i get it to work?
<cary> permission denied
<thoreauputic> jesse1: looks like someone goofed: I don't know how you can get that to build
<microhaxo> i installed it
<pfp> pfp: usually if unix commands succeed, they just keep quiet
<cary> oh i gues sim not running as root pfp
<cary> its got my user name
<microhaxo> sudo
<Jimbob> microhaxo: Go to Applications->System Tools->Configuration Editor
<cary> cary@lnx
<pfp> cary: you don't need to, actually it's better not to
<thoreauputic> jesse1: the compiler doesn't like it, evidently
<microhaxo> k
<cary> oka
<Jimbob> microhaxo: In /desktop/gnome/applications (I think) there should be a window manager key.
<microhaxo> k
<jesse1> thoreauputic: yea, maybe i could email the devloper to make a .deb file for it
<cary> brb..root beer
<r0d> anyone know about making gimp look like photoshop?
<Frederick> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<hondje> HawkeVIPER: nope, that wasn't it, but thanks for the thought.  I'd hate to file another bug, since I'm thinking all my problems are related somehow
<Frederick> guys apt-is locked here
<HawkeVIPER> r0d: it's not supposed to...
<microhaxo> what do i do with the key?
<hondje> Frederick: is synaptic running?
<pfp> cary: you got permission denied from the  'rm -rf ...' ?
<HawkeVIPER> hondje: I didn't mean file
<HawkeVIPER> check the bug list
<thoreauputic> Frederick: close all instances of apt/synaptic
<microhaxo> Jimbob, waht do i do with the keyS?
<hondje> HawkeVIPER: Ah, roger that ;)
<Frederick> hondje: no
<r0d> HawkeVIPER,  theirs a hack that does make it.
<HawkeVIPER> r0d: mmm, check the gimp site
<cary> when i did the previous one pfp
<cary> pfp cary@lnx:/usr/src$ rm -rf linux-source-2.6.11
<jesse1> fredrick: yes close synaptic or use that to install it for u
<cary> it did nothing
<cary> when i typed
<r0d> HawkeVIPER,  right. I'm wondering user feedback guess no one uses it
<hondje> Frederick: 'ps aux | grep apt' show anything?
<Jimbob> Change /desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager/default to "/usr/bin/enlightenment" (or wherever the enlightenment binary got installed)
<microhaxo> Jimbob: what do i do with these keys?
<cary> cary@lnx:/usr/src$ tar xpjf /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.11.tar.bz2 > tar.out 2>&1
<HawkeVIPER> r0d: I don't tend to use gimp all that much
<HawkeVIPER> I trained on PS
<cary> bash: tar.out: Permission denied
<HawkeVIPER> can't break the habit
<HawkeVIPER> lol
<Jimbob> Then log out and log back in
<r0d> hehe
<microhaxo> k
<r0d> HawkeVIPER,  it would be one less reason to use windows
<HawkeVIPER> indeed
<pfp> cary: aah... now i gets it, get out of /usr/src (you could do it there too, but let's try to keep this simple)
<tiglionabbit> crossover office claims to support PhotoShop
<cary> pfp okay
<jesse1> too bad theres no linux photoshop
<cary> pfp where to
<Frederick> Im trying to install kdevelop3
<HawkeVIPER> still... I keep KHAMELEON a windows box for compatibility
<ompaul> HawkeVIPER, being trained to put ones hand in the fire does not mean that you should :)
<Frederick> and apt wants to update all my packages
<HawkeVIPER> sometimes I'm forced to test crap using windows
* tiglionabbit likes to call it "Abode PictureShack"
<HawkeVIPER> ompaul: true, but I really cba to relearn how to do everything I can already do in seconds on PS
<pfp> cary: go to your home folder, then 'mkdir kernel ; cd kernel'
<r0d> HawkeVIPER,  same here. I administer a window network:(
<r0d> the tux stands alone...
<thoreauputic> Frederick: apt generally knows what it's doing
<HawkeVIPER> r0d: sucky for you... at least in my job, I'm primarily a linux admin
<pfp> cary: then re-run that tar...  command
<tiglionabbit> r0d: heard of Samba?
<microhaxo> err
<HawkeVIPER> although, we've started to deal with windows now too =/
<Frederick> thoreauputic: I dont consider open office as a dep for kdevelop
<microhaxo> Jimbob:
<cary> cary@lnx:/$ mkdir kernal ; cd kernel
<cary> mkdir: cannot create directory `kernal': Permission denied
<cary> bash: cd: kernel: No such file or directory
<microhaxo> ah
<r0d> tiglionabbit,  yea, but my boss didnt
<cary> ahhaah
<cary> i used an a
<microhaxo> it didnt do anything?
<HawkeVIPER> the only unfortunate thing about samba
<Jimbob> Umm, try changing the "current" key to /usr/bin/enlightenment
<cary> i tried just the first command
<cary> it said permission denied, pfp
<HawkeVIPER> is the way it goes D if you're connected to a windows share from a linux box and the windows share reboots
<thoreauputic> Frederick: heh - what command are you using  to install kdevelop?
<Jimbob> (then logout/log back in)
<pfp> cary: umm, you're in the root directory (/) now, you should be in your home (/home/yourusername)
<cary> ahha
<Mistic_Warrior> bonjour tout le monde
<r0d> HawkeVIPER,  that is a downer
<Mistic_Warrior> a va bien =
<pfp> cary: type just 'cd' by itself to get there
<cary> pfp, could do like cd /~ to make it sure
<cary> ahha
<HawkeVIPER> yeah
<cary> never
<cary> mind
<microhaxo> Jimbob: didnt do anything?
<microhaxo> i have a black background
<Mistic_Warrior> Vous parlez pas franais ?
<microhaxo> thats it
<HawkeVIPER> Mistic_Warrior: parle anglais svp
<Mistic_Warrior> why ?
<Jimbob> microhaxo: Hrm.
<thoreauputic> Mistic_Warrior: bonjour - /join #ubuntu-fr :)
<r0d> i will say one good thing(only) good about windows is its really easy to admin several boxes
<HawkeVIPER> because this is an english chan?
<Mistic_Warrior> ok thx
<microhaxo> k
<HawkeVIPER> r0d: indeed
<Jimbob> microhaxo: Beats me then, I haven't used enlightenment in years.
<HawkeVIPER> it has some major picky ass issues at times tho
<cary> okay finally
<Jimbob> r0d: No worse than Linux (and if you're using remote X / NFS root it's actually harder)
<cary> ~/kernel exists
<Mistic_Warrior> sry I mustn't car about the language of the chan... :D
<Mistic_Warrior> car ===== care*
<HawkeVIPER> Jimbob: why would you use remote X?
<pfp> cary: great, go to that directory, then the tar... thing
<Mistic_Warrior> so good word :)
<microhaxo> lol
<r0d> Jimbob, I used NFS. theirs alot more overhead. not saying i wouldnt use it
<Mistic_Warrior> work
<Jimbob> HawkeVIPER: So you only have to install apps on one box
<HawkeVIPER> ooh, ya
<HawkeVIPER> gotcha
<HawkeVIPER> sorry... been a very long night
<Frederick> how do I set all my system back to english?
<cary> pfp, done
* HawkeVIPER sighs...
<cary> pfp, i am getting no output
<HawkeVIPER> why do I get th efeeling that I'm about to start chasing dependancies...
<pfp> cary: ok, that's good
<signius> Does anyone know of a free NFS serve rthat will run on windows server to do linux installs i have ha d abit of a look abotu but all the products ive seen appear to be comercial
<cary> pfp, (i need a cpu meter so i can tell what is going on)
<HawkeVIPER> signius: check download.com
<signius> wow bad typing today
<HawkeVIPER> I'm 99% certain there is on elisted there
<jesse1> is there anyway i can save all the packages ive downloaded so i can take them over to my friends house? since hes got slow internet.
<microhaxo> err
<xxenon> will 2.6.12 (out now) be an officially supported kernel ?
<microhaxo> anyone
<Jimbob> r0d: Eh, NFS is still less overhead than SMB/remote profiles
<microhaxo> can anyone help me get Enlightenment running, i have installed it fine in synamtic or what not
<pfp> cary: when it's finished, there should be exactly one dir, named linux-source-2.6.11
<hondje> NFS is lovely :-)
<thoreauputic> jesse1: they should be in /var/cache/apt/archives
<HawkeVIPER> smb and NFS both have ugly overheads
<HawkeVIPER> doesn't matter which way you cut it
<Jimbob> hondje: Naw, NFS sucks -- it just sucks less
<cary> im back to prompt
<xed> I need some serious help
<hondje> NFS over ssh tunnel is great
<signius> ZERO results for NFS under a windows search
<cary> it says
<xed> I need some serious help
<ompaul> microhaxo, so log out and choose it for your session
<hondje> Easy to set up, secure enough to use, etc
<jesse1> thoreauputic: so all i do is copy that folder and paste it in there on my friends computer?
<hondje> signius: SFU does NFS afaik
<cary> pfp, linux-source-2.6.11  tar.out
<cary> i dont know what the tar.out is but there is only the one dir pfp
<xed> The screen locks up on bootup; I'm using gnome
<thoreauputic> jesse1: umm... well I would read the apt-howto first if I were you ;) sudo apt-get install apt-howto
<r0d> Jimbob,  I wouldnt doubt. but NFS vs Windows, windows was is easier. now security is another matter
<r0d> *-was
<cary> pfp, btw..where in the world are you? i am in the state of alabama. (i know i know. it sounds hickish. birmingham is quite nice though)
<pfp> cary: ah yes, good... do an 'ls -l', tar.out should have zero size
<xed> It was working fine before I installed the nvidia drivers.. anyone know how I can get back to the default settings?
<signius> whats SFU ?
<Jimbob> r0d: I just got done moving from NT4 -> Samba+LDAP
<ompaul> xed you asked for help with gnome - not nvidia - the reason I do not use nvidia is because they do not release enough information to the community to allow us use the cards we bought - this is not good
<cary> pfp, it does have a 0 size
<r0d> Jimbob, ok NT4 is hell in a box
<xed> ompaul, aye, but this problem JUST occurred
<ompaul> xed I suggest that you have a look at the wiki
<jesse1> ok ill read that
<Jimbob> r0d: Yes, yes it is :-)
<hondje> signius: service for unix
<xed> ompaul: link?
<pfp> cary: i'm in finland miself
<HawkeVIPER> r0d: NT4 pwns
<HawkeVIPER> lol
<cary> pfp, oh man im jealous
<HawkeVIPER> NT4... it's not an OS... it's an adventure
<r0d> still have nightmares w/ nt4...
<hondje> signius: MS has it on their website, and I _think_ it's free now
<dreamboy> hello people here
<r0d> lol
<cary> dreamboy, hello person there
<pfp> cary: :D i demand to know why?
<r0d> no doubt
<Jimbob> r0d: Why? Just because your domain controller randomly locks up... :-)
<HawkeVIPER> microsoft... are giving something away... for nothing?
<hondje> http://www.microsoft.com/windowsserversystem/sfu/default.mspx
<signius> actually i think i might have that downlaoded already
<ompaul> xed https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<signius> i will go check out exactly whats in it
<signius> thanks for the pointer
<cary> pfp, because finland to me is unknown and i desire to go to the unknown. i love travelling and as i have never been there, i know not that which i [think i might maybe]  desire
<thoreauputic> jesse1: type file:///usr/share/doc/Debian/apt-howto/apt-howto.en.html in your browser to read the howto when it's installed
<cary> pfp, either way i want to go there to take photos
<HawkeVIPER> erm....
<hondje> HawkeVIPER: They give lots of stuff away, like IE :-D
<HawkeVIPER> apt should already be installed...
<r0d> I wouldnt wish a full NT4 enviroment on my worst enemy. I'd recommend window 3.11 before that
<hondje> Perhaps this is their idea of how to stop people from buying *nix
<HawkeVIPER> hondje: that's only because they couldn't sell it
<jesse1> thoreauputic: how long u been using ubuntu for????
<ompaul> cary but it is one of the best monty python songs
<cary> thoreauputic, hello again
<thoreauputic> HawkeVIPER: I told him yo install the howto :)
<cary> ompaul, whcih?
<HawkeVIPER> ooh, ok
<pfp> cary: welcome, english is widely spoken :P and there's lots of nature & stuff
<HawkeVIPER> thoreauputic: there's one on the LDP too
<thoreauputic> jesse1: about 6 months - Debian as well for 2 years
<ompaul> cary finland
<HawkeVIPER> and man apt works
<Jimbob> r0d: Well, prior to NT4 it was a NetWare shop
<pfp> cary: bout the kernel, you should cd to that linux-source-2.6.11 dir
<Jimbob> r0d: Blessedly before my time
<cary> pfp, when i get my linux up and running maybe ill book a flight. [WOULD that i had that kind of money lying around] 
<jesse1> thoreauputic: well ive been using linux since tuesday
<cary> pfp, doing that now
<cary> pfp, there
<microhaxo> Ok
* HawkeVIPER whispers under his breath 'work you f***'
<thoreauputic> HawkeVIPER: your point? the apt howto is an excellent resource worth having on your machine
<r0d> Jimbob,  I still was playing w/ GI joes when that was out
<HawkeVIPER> thoreauputic: my point is you don't need to install it
<pfp> cary: mmhm, id' be travelling this very moment, if i had the money :)
<HawkeVIPER> generally if you're using apt, you're online
<HawkeVIPER> so look at the LDP copy
<Jimbob> r0d: I was on AOL, personally
<thoreauputic> HawkeVIPER: whatever
<microhaxo> is there a list of MUST HAVE APPS that i can get through Synaptic?
<pfp> cary: ok, now where's the patch you saved
<cary> pfp, lets come up with a massive interntational scheme to steal lots of monies and travel th eworld over
<kangpeh> i am very much enjoying this dark theme for gnome ;)
<jesse1> thoreauputic: dang thats a long read
<r0d> Jimbob,  yea I have that skeleton in my closet too. AOL :( the dark days
<thoreauputic> HawkeVIPER: some of us are not always on line and like to read stuff locally
<pfp> cary: i'm in, heh
<cary> desktop, pfp
<r0d> w/ my bad@$$ 28.8kps modem baby!!
<ompaul> thoreauputic, and this is invoked how?
<HawkeVIPER> thoreauputic: no offense meant man
<thoreauputic> jesse1: you can look for what you need in the index, of course
<pfp> cary: ok, now to apply your 1st ever kernel patch: patch -p1 ~/Desktop/patchfile
<jesse1> thoreaupitc: yea
<HawkeVIPER> r0d: heh... I remember 9600baud bbs
<r0d> *kbs. spelling is running low today
<nickthedick> !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<HawkeVIPER> that r0x0red
<cdc> i ve installed ubuntu but i am new to this X-Org so i get display with huge fonts and huge icons how do i configure my desktop for 1024*768
<r0d> yikes
<ompaul> thoreauputic, and this (apt howto) is invoked how?
<Mistic_Warrior> What is for you the best video-reader in linux ? kaffeine doesn't work very good :S
<thoreauputic> ompaul: I just go to /usr/share/doc/Debian/apt-howto/apt-howto.en.html
<Chetic> what the hell.. where'd my soundcard go?!
<nickthedick> !disco
<ubotu> nickthedick: I don't know, could you explain it?
<thoreauputic> ompaul: which is now bookmarked of course...
* ompaul wonders if the bot learned that :-)
<r0d> HawkeVIPER,  whats that lol
<cary> pfp, by the by, what is the -pl part of that command
<cary> (its patching)
<cary> pfp, should i go ahead and apply those other patches on the website before compiling?
<r0d> cary,  you still trying to patch your kernel
<HawkeVIPER> r0d: back in the day before the internet... Bulletin Boards were huge, 9600baud was a modem speed, roughly 1/4 the speed of 28.8
<cdc>  i ve installed ubuntu but i am new to this X-Org so i get display with huge fonts and huge icons how do i configure my desktop for 1024*768
<HawkeVIPER> used to spend hours wardialling for BBSs
* hondje still spods
<cary> r0d, yes jerk. and for your information its patching now. [sniff nose and point it to the sky] 
<r0d> HawkeVIPER,  my god. thats smoking
<cary> r0d (told you im new)
<HawkeVIPER> oh ya
<r0d> cary,  meant nothing by it man
<r0d> just asking
<cary> r0d (im just kidding too)
<xed> Who wants to help me fix this lock up on login/start up issue?
<HawkeVIPER> liek fastar then j00r AY DEE ESS EHL
<HawkeVIPER> kthx
<HawkeVIPER> =P
<r0d> ;)
<pfp> cary: the patch file contains file names and paths, the -p<number> tells patch the depth of dirs to strip from those paths
<cary> r0d (im fairly sarcastic but thats doesnt translate well)
<ompaul> thoreauputic, not installed by default - maybe it should be
<drummer87> Someone heelp mee... i've donesomething bad and i dunno how to fix it.. my panel has no applets and i get an error when adding them: "The panel encountered a problem while loading 'OAFIID:GNOME_ClockApplet'."
<TokenBad> is there a way to label a dir to a user?
<cary> pfp, shoudl it still be patching?
* keikoz s'lu all
<TokenBad> like a command?
<cdc> could some one tell me how to change the resolution in Ubuntu?
<r0d> no i just didnt read "yes jerk" and blocked everthing else out.
<xed> My words always get lost in awkward conversations.
<cary> r0d (hope i didnt offend)
<HawkeVIPER> TokenBad: you mean set the perms to a user?
<HawkeVIPER> or?
<ompaul> gota shoot
<cdc> i am getting huge fonts and huge icons so please kindly help me
<linuxboy> how do I plaf flash? when I install it, it needs ruby...
<thoreauputic> ompaul: well, as HawkeVIPER says, it's available on line - there's a copy linked from debian.org for example
<pfp> cary: ah, made a typo.. ctrl-c it
<TokenBad> yeah like say uploads is a user..and want the dir to be set to his user level
<r0d> so how far are you cary ?
<Chetic> How do I change which soundcard is the default?
<Chetic> which sound device
<TokenBad> which happens to be 1001
<cary> pfp, done. now what
<pfp> cary: then: patch -p1 < ~/Desktop/patchfile
<HawkeVIPER> TokenBad: chmod -R 1001:groupid dirname
<drummer87> it happened either after i compiled a app for sensors or installed another app from atp-get
<cary> done, apparently, pfp
* pfp tries to remember how to compile kernel to a  .deb
<Eighth> my box has been randomly locking up and now apache isn't working.  i checked out the logs and found that libkrb53 appears to be broken.  how do i fix it?
<drummer87> pretty sure one of those is the culprit.. is there a way i can restore previous configs for the panel?
<xed> HawkeVIPER: want to help me out?
<cary> r0d, im not really sure. patch one seems to be applied. i may (?) be applying more, but i dont rightly know
<HawkeVIPER> xed: what with sir?
<linuxboy> pfp: make kpkg ?
<TokenBad> when did chmod -R 1001:1001 uploads1
<TokenBad> it gives me invalid
<HawkeVIPER> group
<HawkeVIPER> yeah
<HawkeVIPER> grep 1001 /etc/passwd
<linuxboy> pfp: http://wiki.clug.org.za/clugwiki/index.php/How_do_I_compile_my_own_kernel_into_a_deb%3F
<HawkeVIPER> find his group id
<cary> pfp, i dont knwo about these other patches. my fn key seems to work as it shoudl
<drummer87> :(
<HawkeVIPER> it'll be like 1001:groupidhere:blah:blah
<xed> HawkeVIPER: I need help with this login lockup issue I'm having..
<vHintswen> hey
<vHintswen> i need help!
<vHintswen> my mouse isn't working on Ubuntu
<drummer87> can noone help me??
<cary> pfp, but hey, id rather my cpu be running on full than crippled
<TokenBad> uploads:x:1001:1001:uploads,uploads
<Chetic> All my audio applications use the wrong /dev/dsp device, how do I change which one is default?
<Eighth> drummer87: be patient... you will get the help you need
<r0d> vHintswen,  what type of mouse. ps/2 usb?
<xed> HawkeVIPER: The screen locks up as soon as login screen comes up in gnome..
<pfp> cary: hmm, if it ain't broken, no need to fix... that cpu patch migh be a good idea though
<Eighth> drummer87: lots of problems, few gurus
<cary> pfp, roger
<drummer87> point taken
<vHintswen> ps2
<pfp> cary: and anything else you'd like to add, heh
<microhaxo> guys
<cdc> i am unable to configure my X Server
<HawkeVIPER> xed: when you boot, add init 3 on the extensions line
<r0d> did you look in your /dev folder
<cdc> i am getting huge fonts and icons
<cary> pfp, i'd love to add lots of stuff but i havnt a clue what those things are
<vHintswen> ?
<microhaxo> i have downloaded tux racer from the synaptic deal but where the hell did it install it?
<HawkeVIPER> that should get you into the shell
<cdc> i want it in 1024 * 768 resolution
<jesse1> thoreaupitc: thanks for your help hopefully i can get those to install well im off cya
<cary> so, same command then for hte new patch i assume
<cdc> how do i change it
<xed> HawkeVIPER: what do you mean "add" .. how do I go about doing this?
<cdc> could some one please tell me ?
<TokenBad> HawkeVIPER, uploads:x:1001:1001:uploads,uploads
<jesse1> microhax: did u click apply?
<TokenBad> so his id is 1001 right?
<HawkeVIPER> mmph
<vHintswen> ..?
<HawkeVIPER> what was the exact error TokenBad
<microhaxo> yea i did
<pfp> cary: same command, yep
<jesse1> mircohax: did u refresh the gnomepanel?
<TokenBad> invalid mode string
<r0d> vHintswen,  thats where your devices are stored. look for /dev/psaux
<cary> done
<vHintswen> i can't do anything!
<vHintswen> lol
<r0d> ?
<pfp> linuxboy: thanks
<HawkeVIPER> duh
<HawkeVIPER> I'm a tard tonight
<HawkeVIPER> my bad
<vHintswen> i think i can login but after that nothing happens
<cdc> i am unable to set my configuration to 1024*768 resolution
<cdc> how do i change it
<microhaxo> no
<linuxboy> pfp: hope it helps
<microhaxo> lol
<HawkeVIPER> chown -R 1001:1001 dir/
<r0d> vHintswen,  as long as you can use bash your ok
<cdc>  i ve changed my xorg.conf too
<vHintswen> it just shows a background or something and that's all
<HawkeVIPER> weee... too much coffee and no sleep... just rocks
<cdc> what else needs to be done
<vHintswen> bash?
<r0d> vHintswen,  thats the command prompt
<cdc> HawkeVIPER, could you help me please?
<HawkeVIPER> mmmph, it's not tonight anymore... it's 11:20 =/
<vHintswen> well what if i can't cause i dunno how to use ubuntu
<microhaxo> i still dont see tux racer?
<som1> ok, i cant start ubuntu (no dev/console). now that i tried installing netbsd, i get the same problem.
<HawkeVIPER> cdc: I'm not an xorg guru
<som1> what could it be?
<vHintswen> lol lemmi go try again...
<microhaxo> where does synaptic install tux racer to?
<Eighth> how can i rebuild a library without uninstalling it?
<HawkeVIPER> microhaxo: the tuxracer name changed
<pfp> cary: probably that therm patch is a good idea too, since the author recommends it
<drummer87> cdc, system > prefs > screen resolution
<r0d> vHintswen,  you said you cant see your mouse. but does linux start for you
<TokenBad> i get operation not permitted
<cary> pfp, all patches (save the fn key) are done
<HawkeVIPER> make sure you sudo
<microhaxo> what do you mean?
<cdc> drummer87, that does not start
<HawkeVIPER> sudo chown -R 1001:1001 dir/
<cary> pfp, one step ahead (first time ever!)
<TokenBad> I am in root terminal
<HawkeVIPER> ugh
<microhaxo> hawkviper
<jesse1> microhaxo: it should be in the games section
<microhaxo> not there
<microhaxo> installed it fine
<cdc> drummer87, i manually edited the xorg.conf and changed to 1024 but it still starts with 640 * 480
<cdc> drummer87, what do i do
<HawkeVIPER> iirc
<jesse1> microhaxo: did u refresh the gnomepanel by in the terminal type killall gnomepanel
<HawkeVIPER> it's called 4racer now
<HawkeVIPER> or some such crap
<microhaxo> i did
<som1> ok, i cant start ubuntu (no dev/console). now that i tried installing netbsd, i get the same problem. what could it be? i updated kernel with synpatic
<microhaxo> CTRL alt
<microhaxo> backspace
<microhaxo> that good enufF?
<hondje> cdc: In your monitor section of xorg.conf, you need to futz with the horiz/vert (assuming you restarted X already)
<drummer87> cdc, does that app come up? if you've changed xorg.conf there should be an option for the res you added in that app
<TokenBad> guess will have to format and reinstall and maybe have it work right after that
<TokenBad> cause its not working now
<cdc> drummer87, that screen resolution application does not come up at all
<vHintswen> r0d, yes it starts
<HawkeVIPER> TokenBad: there is no reason for you to have to format and reinstall
<vHintswen> i just loged in
<HawkeVIPER> on an issue that small
<HawkeVIPER> that is WAY overkill
<hondje> sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange gives the ranges for the horiz/vert stuff, fwiw
<TokenBad> well been trying to get it to work for days now
<TokenBad> and I have had a couple people try to help
<TokenBad> and none can figure it out
<vHintswen> i see my mouse pointer but moving my mouse doesn't move the pointer
<HawkeVIPER> TokenBad: ls -al dirname
<hondje> TokenBad: what's up?
<HawkeVIPER> paste the output here
<TokenBad> all I could figure out is maybe bad mount settings on the drive that has that dir on it
<r0d> vHintswen,  ok now do ' ls /dev | grep psaux'
<r0d> first log in
<vHintswen> where?
<r0d> ;)
<vHintswen> k
<microhaxo> HawkeVIPER why cant i find TUX RACER?
<microhaxo> lol
<som1> microhaxo they said name changed
<microhaxo> to what?
<TokenBad> drwxr-xr-x   20 tokenbad tokenbad      32768 2005-06-18 01:13 uploads1
<som1> <fn~HawkeVIPER> it's called 4racer now
<drummer87> cdc, hmm.. can't help u there, it should come up. that's where you change the res, maybe a problem with the app
<microhaxo> bah
<drummer87> cdc, try running gnome-display-properties from terminal and see if there are any errors pointing to why it's not coming up
<r0d> vHintswen,  are you in the graphic's interface(gui)
<vHintswen> ' ls /dev | grep psaux'i dunno where i'm typing that!
<HawkeVIPER> som1: you missed the 'or some such shit'
<microhaxo> i dont see that in the synaptic deal?
<vHintswen> yeah GUI
<som1> sudo apt-cache search racer
<Eighth> how can i repair a broken library without uninstalling it?
<thoreauputic> microhaxo: if the package is called tuxracer, do dpkg -L tuxracer | grep bin in a terminal to see where the binary is
<r0d> ok hit 'alt ctrl backspace'
<HawkeVIPER> my bad
<HawkeVIPER> ppracer
<cary> pfp, now what?
<HawkeVIPER> =)
<microhaxo> BS
<vHintswen> and then type that?
<microhaxo> user/games/tuxracer
<microhaxo> its not there
<microhaxo> im tellin you
<r0d> log in then type it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<HawkeVIPER> microhaxo: type `ppracer`
<cdc> hondje, where do i specify the vertical and horizontal sync of the monitor in xorg.conf i dont see any default parameters passed for Horizontal and veritcal sync
* mode/#ubuntu [+b mikeusa!*@*]  by bob2
<TokenBad> HawkeVIPER, as far as I know that settings should be letting people upload
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<microhaxo> in what hawkeviper?
<pfp> cary: i was reading some docs on how to make this easy (i know how to compile a kernel 'by hand', but theres a more automated method)
<vHintswen> so i press ctrl+alt+backspace b4 i login?
<HawkeVIPER> a shell...
<thoreauputic> microhaxo: just type "tuxracer" in term and it should run
<microhaxo> k
<microhaxo> lo
<r0d> yea
<HawkeVIPER> thoreauputic: it's not called tuxracer anymore
<vHintswen> k
<hondje> cdc: /msg me and I'll walk you through it
<r0d> it gives your the command prompt, bash
<HawkeVIPER> it was renamed upstream a while back
<vHintswen> how can i log out?
<cary> pfp, ahha. sorry to rush. i appreciate your help very much
<thoreauputic> HawkeVIPER: OK
<r0d> no dont worry about that vHintswen  just log in again
<r0d> it will ask you when u hit that button combo
<r0d> ctrl alt backspace
<cdc> hondje, one sec i have made some changes let me see whether it works now otherwise i ll be here again and i ll msg you
<thoreauputic> HawkeVIPER: strange, i wonder why ?
<vHintswen> o.o i'm already loged in with GUI so how to i logout?
<hondje> cdc: okay
<vHintswen> oh ok
<cdc> thanks for your reply and offering help :-)
<TokenBad> hondje, same problem as before..people can't upload to the dir on the mounted drive
<hondje> TokenBad: oh yes, and it's not mounted ro and all that :-/
<TokenBad> ??
<woogie> ot: opera website down for anyone else?
<drummer87> is it ok to remove ubuntu-desktop but then install it again? i want to completely remove gnome-panel then reinstall it
<hondje> TokenBad: when you type 'mount' w/out arguements, it doesn't show the drive being mounted ro
<drummer87> ubuntu-desktop must come down with it
<TokenBad> oh
<TokenBad> umm
<hondje> Like, for example, 'tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,noexec)'
<hondje> it says rw, not ro
<microhaxo> kewl
<cdc> hondje, got it :-)
<vHintswen> o.o
<cdc> now its perfect
<TokenBad> ok let me test something
<TokenBad> brb
<TokenBad> hope
<hondje> cdc: awesome :)
<cdc> hondje, thanks a lot for suggesting that
<vHintswen> i presed ctrl+alt+backspack sace, entered my username and it just went to next line
<cdc> and now the screen resolution application comes up
<hondje> cdc: No problem, if you find oddness w/ your refresh rates in the future, that's probably it right there
<r0d> vHintswen, now password
<cdc> it should be the other way round . The Screen resolution application should come up before the screen resolution is configured and not after everything is done in the hard way :-)
<pfp> cary: ok.... you need to configure the kernel sources before compiling, do: cp /boot/config-`uname -r` .config
<hondje> hehe
<r0d> vHintswen,  type in the command i told you
<pfp> cary: in the linux-2.6... directory
<cary> oka
<microhaxo> guys, i have dloaded Azureus
<microhaxo> can you help me install it?
<pfp> cary: then: make oldconfig
<microhaxo> its a .bz2
<hondje> microhaxo: you can't apt-get install azureus?
<microhaxo> no
<microhaxo> its .bz2?
<microhaxo> oh
<microhaxo> no i didnt add the crap for it
<cary> i did that, got no return. is that okay?
<microhaxo> its not in synaptic
<thoreauputic> microhaxo: use the repos, don't just download stuff randomly
<hondje> oh look, I don't have it either
<thoreauputic> !repositories
<ubotu> [repositories]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<cary> cary@lnx:~/kernel/linux-source-2.6.11$ make oldconfig
<cary> make: gcc: Command not found
<cary> /home/cary/kernel/linux-source-2.6.11/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 11: gcc: command not found
<Chetic> How do I use my webcam? With TVTime or what? I have nooo idea what to do to use it here.. (no, I don't want to use gnomemeeting)
<microhaxo> Repos
<thoreauputic> microhaxo: read ubotu's URL
<microhaxo> i dloaded it from Azureus's site
<microhaxo> amd64 the only 64 version
<cdc> could some one tell me how to set up apt resources
<pfp> cary: ah... you need some tools
<cdc> hondje, i had a look in sources.list and everything is commented out
<hondje> cdc: I have mine posted online, if you want to see 'em
<cdc> hondje, so which one should i uncomment
<cary> pfp...weeeeeee! toosl
<som1> ill ask again :p
<cdc> hondje, yes give me the link :-)
<som1> i cant start ubuntu (no dev/console). now that i tried installing netbsd, i get the same problem. what could it be? i updated kernel with synpatic
<thoreauputic> cdc: just uncomment the lines that start with "deb"
<microhaxo> here is the file  i have
<microhaxo> Azureus_2.3.0.2_linux.AMD64.tar.bz2
<microhaxo> how can i install?
<thoreauputic> cdc: if you want multiverse, add the word multiverse to the universe lines
<pfp> cary: sudo apt-get install build-essential kernel-package fakeroot
<hondje> cdc: That'll give you all the ubuntu stuff, backports and other stuff isn't in mine
<kmikz> can somebody help me with my sound problem in ubuntu?
<hondje> at least in what I have online
<thoreauputic> cdc: then reload/update
<som1> microhaxo first decompress it, untar it. configure, makefile or just follow a readme
<som1> ?:)
<lsuactiafner> cary " apt-get build-essentials
<microhaxo> k
<cary> i assume "i wnat to continue"
<gorthaug> hi i've a problem with my sound... it's a nforce2 integrated...
<cary> its asking for some cd
<som1> y!
<cary> i guess my install cd?
<som1> change sources.list
<vHintswen> ' ls /dev | grep psaux' with the '?
<kmikz> problems with sound here too
<som1> cary vim /etc/apt/sources.list, comment the first uncommented line. thats ur cd
<lsuactiafner> alsamixer and unmute your sound..
<cary> i put the cd it. it seems to be working pfp
<gorthaug> i've beenn installed ut2004 but i don't have sound in the game!! it use openal
<kmikz> hey done that.. not muted
<Chetic> How do I install my webcam as a video device?
<pfp> good..
<cary> back to prompt. ig uess thats done, pfp?
<kmikz> also checked in the gnome volume control
<thoreauputic> gorthaug: try sudo killall esd before starting it
<pfp> cary: yep, now the previous command
<cary> som1, that is basically the contents of the install disk?
<lsuactiafner> Chetic : depends on your webcam, chances are its not supported by the kernel
<som1> cary yeah, it tries to use the cd first
<TokenBad> hondje, I have it set to ro now
<Chetic> lsuactiafner, so I can't use the thing for anything but a microphone? that sucks..
<r0d> vHintswen,  no quotes
<gorthaug> thoreauputic it's works but...
<TokenBad> and he gets read only error now when try to upload
<hondje> TokenBad: that means read only, that might be why no one can write to it :)
<vHintswen> k
<xed_bleh> My ISP hates me.
<cary>  CPU frequency translation statistics (CPU_FREQ_STAT) [Y/n/m/?]  (NEW)
<microhaxo> err
<TokenBad> well it was set to rw
<cary> pfp, what is that?
<Chetic> xed_bleh, mine hates me too
<TokenBad> I just now changed it
<cary> pfp, i assume i hit yes...?
<microhaxo> im new to linux, i Unzipped the contents to a folder
<microhaxo> there is a .sh file
<microhaxo> i ran it
<xed_bleh> Chetic: I don't think you understand.. they hate me with a passion.
<microhaxo> but it runs and closes the terminal
<lsuactiafner> Chetic : as i said lspci and lsusb and check the chipset on the cam, from there google brandname +linux on google and yah
<microhaxo> i dunno what it did
<thoreauputic> gorthaug: esd is a pain - a lot of apps expect to use oss and esd locks the sound system
<microhaxo> now what do i do?
<cary> pfp, ahh..its something about the thermal thin
<pfp> ho hmm, anyone know where's the default config for ubuntu's 2.6.11 source?
<hondje> xed_bleh: you can comcast too, eh?
<cary> g
<xed_bleh> Chetic: They like to mess with my head.. my tiny little head.. at 4:30 in the MORNING
<Chetic> xed_bleh, yeah mine too.. I've destroyed alot for them..
<hondje> lousy ISP X-(
<som1> microhaxo is there a readme in there?
<microhaxo> lol yea
<lsuactiafner> cary : are you making a kernel?
<cary> lsuactiafner, soon, i guess.
<TokenBad> hondje, I set it to ro just now..it was set to rw
<som1> microhaxo its much better to follow it :p
<microhaxo> i did
<microhaxo> and
<cary> lsuactiafner, in the process more like. i have never done this before
<microhaxo> noting happened
<microhaxo> its a small readme
<lsuactiafner> cary : if you are dont ask us how to do it.. go read a HOWTO on the internet
<xed_bleh> hondje: I have Rogers. its like "Sweet, now that he's signed the contract, we don't gotta actually PROVIDE him the an ISP, he just needs .. some sort of blinking light modem thingy"
<microhaxo> lol
<hondje> TokenBad: oh, I'd assume rw is what you'd want, if they can't write to it
<cameron> hey yall!
<som1> try to..use it
<TokenBad> well it was set to rw
<som1> lol
<hondje> xed_bleh: Sounds like the .ca version of comcast :)
<TokenBad> and they still couldn't
<cameron> i ment to not say "yall" but actually hey all
<hondje> TokenBad: what are they using to upload?
<lsuactiafner> making a kernel is a very very good idea but its not something i help ppl with, read up on it yourself
<TokenBad> ftp clients
<TokenBad> windows based client
<TokenBad> like cuteftp, bpftp
<TokenBad> shit like that
<hondje> TokenBad: perhaps it's application setting, then
<lsuactiafner> TokenBad : whats this?
<TokenBad> no its on my end
<hondje> can you scp to the mount?
<xed_bleh> hondje: comcast counds like a us version of rogers...
<xed_bleh> Anywho, cable sucks. =(
<cameron> hey guys, what is the name of that resource monitor bar thing i see on the right side of everonyes desktop, can i get that for ubuntu?
<cary> pfp, i sent you the whole thing. i assume its just asking about proccesor stuff. like asking if iw ant to do that
<pfp> cary: you can just go w/ the defaults, ie. press enter for everything
<microhaxo> what the hell
<microhaxo> "Azureus TERMINATED."
<hondje> xed_bleh: 10+ times today I've lost connection for 10 minuts or so
<lsuactiafner> TokenBad : use proftpd... as a server
<cary> PFP, ROGER
<cary> yikes..caps
<xed_bleh> I think I'm going to have to format and re install Ubuntu =(
<TokenBad> how would i unstall the shit that is on there now
<TokenBad> so it not auto start
<pfp> heh
<hondje> apt-get remove --purge <foo>
<lsuactiafner> cameron : gkgremlin or something...
<xed_bleh> hondje: You're a lucky one eh?
<hondje> xed_bleh: Blessed greatly
<TokenBad> foo?
<cary> pfp, done with that bit
<xed_bleh> I've lost it over 20 times already.. just TODAY.. and its 4:30 AM RIGHT NOW
<hondje> foo == general variable
<cameron> thanks suacrianfer
<hondje> xed_bleh: wow, I'm so lucky ;)
<microhaxo> wth, when i run that stuff it says
<microhaxo> Azureus TERMINATED.
<xed_bleh> I'll get you back one day Rogers, I'll get you back!
<microhaxo> dammit
* xed_bleh shakes fist into the air pointlessly..
<xed_bleh> So.. I'm sort of screwed now
<Eighth> how can i repair a broken library without uninstalling it?
<vHintswen> nothing happened
<xed_bleh> I have to re-format, re-install windows, ubuntu, reconfigure all this shit.. and possibly cry a bit..
<TokenBad> says can't find the package pure-ftp or pureftp
<lsuactiafner> cameron : look into lm-sensors
<rob^> xed_bleh, theres no need to reinstall windows :P
<cameron> lsuactiafner: google comes up with nothing for gkgremlin, and nothing for gtkgremlin
<lsuactiafner> Eighth : just reinstall over the old one and hope for the best
<cameron> lsuactiafner: oh ok i will
<xed_bleh> rob^: Yes, there is. I have to make use of the TV Tuner card..
<vHintswen> r0d, nothing happened
<lsuactiafner> yeh forgot how to spell it
<lsuactiafner> also checkin for it now lol
<rob^> xed_bleh, no linux driver?
<lsuactiafner> ive bene compilin a kernel on my p166 for the last 16hrs.. not a small kernel
<gorthaug> thoreauputic: but I want to listen to mp3 while game
<xed_bleh> rob^: I doubt it.. even if there was, I don't know if any software .. actually being able to let me watch TV in Ubuntu.
<TokenBad> stupid program..if can't uninstall it...will have to reinstall
<xed_bleh> of any software...*
<vHintswen> o.o is r0d gone?
<lsuactiafner> goto freshmeat.net check there
<a-l-e> hello, i'm re-trying to start on my ubuntu on a firewire disk... now, i have to manipulate some linuxrc... but i'm not that confident with it... is there anybody able to able me or can anybody give me a good link to follow?
<lsuactiafner> for programs to look @ tv
<pfp> cary: ok, you should be ready to compile: make-kpkg kernel_image
<r0d> vHintswen,  are you sure your mouse is plugged in? mice shouldnt be a problem
<thoreauputic> gorthaug: well, if you feel adventurous, check the "fix sound" howto listed on http://ubuntuguide.org
<xed_bleh> Ubuntu: WHY do you hate me!?
<learn25> hi all ;-)
<cary> pfp, from what dir
<rob^> xed_bleh, what type of card is it?
<vHintswen> it is... it worked when i had windows on there
<vHintswen> i'll check just in case...
<pfp> cary: in the same linux-2.6.xx dir
<r0d> vHintswen,  you did 'ls /dev | grep psaux'
<xed_bleh> rob^: I'm about to put this old ATI Rage 128 Pro in there..
<pfp> cary: compiling will take quite a while then
<xed_bleh> Its going to be sweet. My pentium II will be the ULTIMATE ENTERTAINMENT SYSTEM!
<cary> pfp, doing it now presumably
<TokenBad> hondje, says can't find that package
<learn25> how to install a plugin that will crossfade songs in xmms?
<TokenBad> but know its installed
<hondje> TokenBad: what package?
<xed_bleh> I swear to you.. Ubuntu hates me.
<TokenBad> the pure-ftp
* hondje forgot something somewhere
<hondje> TokenBad: oh, I don't think that was me :)
<xed_bleh> Ubuntu.. hates me.
<hondje> I use vsftpd, or just sftp
<pfp> cary: it should also print out lots of stuff; don't get scared :)
<thoreauputic> gorthaug: http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<learn25> hi! How to install a plugin that will crossfade songs in xmms?
<TokenBad> hondje apt-get remove --purge <foo>
<lsuactiafner> pfp : we both know he will screw his boot partition and his backup kernel up..guiding someone on irc is a bad idea, make em read a HOWTO
<cary> pfp, oh its printing. its printing like the wind blows
<hondje> TokenBad: <foo> is whatever you're trying to remove
<TokenBad> I know
<TokenBad> got that part
<vHintswen> o.o it's weird
<hondje> oh, 10-4
<TokenBad> and when put pure-ftp in
<vHintswen> i thought it ps2
<HawkeVIPER> try pure-ftpd
<vHintswen> it's a 9 pin(female) thing
<rob^> xed_bleh, do a search on google for "ubuntu ATI Rage 128 Pro" on how to install the drivers for your tv card, and check out howto: http://www.freeos.com/articles/3007/
* TokenBad slaps head
<vHintswen> geeze it's strange
<lsuactiafner> learn25 : goto freshmeat.net and type xmms and look @ related software.. or apt-cache search cross and search xmms
<HawkeVIPER> vHintswen: a serial connector
<TokenBad> now I feel stupid
<vHintswen> yeah that's it lol
<TokenBad> heheh
* HawkeVIPER thinks its funny that modern 'computer culture' has no idea about serial ports
<vHintswen> ' ls /dev | grep psaux'
<pfp> lsuactiafner: hmm, you could be right, however, kernel .debs should install cleanly to grub afaik
<HawkeVIPER> I went into a store and asked for a null modem cable
<vHintswen> what's stranger is that it doesn't ask for my password
<rob^> xed_bleh, there is two different tv viewer programs for linux, Kwintv and xawtv
<HawkeVIPER> and they just looked at me like I was the devil spawn or something
<xed_bleh> rob^: right now, I need to actually get ubuntu WORKING
<HawkeVIPER> vHintswen: have you already entered it in the last 5 mins?
<vHintswen> it asks for username and after i enter that it don't ask for password
<vHintswen> no
<rob^> xed_bleh, whats the problem your having
<HawkeVIPER> oh
<kmikz> ok.... trying to make the sound to work on ubuntu for 2 days now...... and no, the sound is not muted in alsamixer, nor is it muted anywhere else... tried to kill esd, but to no avail.........followed the instructions in http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly but no luck there either... i googled and i wikied and it doesnt work... HELP
<vHintswen> would it make a difference?
<r0d> vHintswen,  well linux see's your mouse
<vHintswen> so...
<r0d> it might be a X problem
<lsuactiafner> kmikz : this is where you hit the ppl making your kernel over the head..
<vHintswen> meaning?
<lsuactiafner> kmikz : prolly you kernel is loading the wrong module.. so lspci check what sound card you got and the google that +linux
<r0d> whats the command that lets your configure your X configurations?
<lsuactiafner> rmmod the modules you dont need, and modprobe the correct sound module
<pfp> lsuactiafner: i figured he wouldn't understand everything from a howto, so this would be way to get started
<r0d> vHintswen,  i forget the command, its been awhile since i had to
<Eighth> when i try to install libkrb53, dpkg says i have unmet dependencies.  when i use apt-get -f install, it wants to remove 108 packages... someone wanna walk me thru reinstalling this lib, plz?
<vHintswen> maybe installing linux was a bad idea :(
<Eighth> vHintswen: i doubt it very much
<r0d> hld a sec vHintswen . you need to research more too.
<kmikz> lsuactiafner, thx i'll try that too... it's a SIS chip on my mobo
<lsuactiafner> pfp : ive told many ppl how to make kernels.. doesnt work on irc..
<thoreauputic> r0d: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<r0d>  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lsuactiafner> pfp : beter to make em read a howto, screw it up 3 times and then somehow they get it right
<TokenBad> ok who has install proftpd?
<pfp> lsuactiafner: heh, k
<r0d> thx thoreauputic . vHintswen  use that command
<hondje> I work with a guy, has a masters in some CS stuff, can't roll his own kernel for the life of him
<lsuactiafner> pfp : just make sure he has got a backup kernel and that his boot sector is updated ect
<HawkeVIPER> most university fucks are like that
<HawkeVIPER> all the technical experience of a dead snail
<lsuactiafner> hondje : my p166 boxen is so old the new kernels dont work on it anymore
<vHintswen> ?
<hondje> HawkeVIPER: Hey now, I'm a university fuck :)
<vHintswen> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<HawkeVIPER> hondje: present company excepted
<HawkeVIPER> =P
<TokenBad> lsuactiafner, you installed proftpd?
<hondje> HawkeVIPER: Though not computer university fuck ;-)
<r0d> *bangs head on wall*
<HawkeVIPER> well there ya go
<r0d>  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
* hondje studies physics, so is doubly useless
<lsuactiafner> hondje : so my default .config doesnt work, but the vmlinuz one from slackware worked.. so somewhere my .config needs one setting changed, like access to pci via bios not direct once caused shit..
<xed_bleh> DEAR GOD!
<lsuactiafner> so i'm compiling a huge kernel now and taking out what aint needed 1 by 1
<hondje> lsuactiafner: ouch, at least you had the slack .config to use
<lsuactiafner> been compiling 16hrs
* thoreauputic decides Sunday has arrived early on #ubuntu this week
<xed_bleh> I have a 12 hour shift today and I am seeing the sun come up ... AGAIN >.<
<HawkeVIPER> I dropped out of college... so I get annoyed at the fact that people who know absolutely fuck all can get sysadmin jobs and put me out of work
<lsuactiafner> wow its done coooooll
<HawkeVIPER> oh, and get paid more
<TokenBad> should I do proftpd as inetd or standalone?
<hondje> HawkeVIPER: yeah, that probably gets old fast
<HawkeVIPER> TokenBad: up to you
<TokenBad> whats difference?
<hondje> HawkeVIPER: ironically, they get pissed when a guy like me, with no formal computer education, edges in on their turf :)
<HawkeVIPER> one loads with inetd... one loads with the system...
* TokenBad blinks
<lsuactiafner> also the p166 doesnt have a screen so everytime i screw a kernel i got to slug it up and get a sreen to it..
<HawkeVIPER> hondje: it's because they know that they know nothing
<lsuactiafner> very annoyin
<HawkeVIPER> I prove it daily
<vHintswen> nothing happens
<Eighth> lsuactiafner: how should i go about reinstalling that lib?
<rob^> ok, this might be a stupid question, but are there .debs available for americas army?
<hondje> HawkeVIPER: They know lots of useless stuff :-)
<TokenBad> so no advantage of one over the other?
<hondje> rob^: no, but the installer works fine
<lsuactiafner> hmmk cant reboot now.. stupid r7 callmore..
<HawkeVIPER> hondje: like the black box diagram of computing...
<vHintswen> :(
<r0d> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lsuactiafner> Eighth : just apt-get install
<rob^> hondje, thought so :)
<cdc> i am unable to use apt itself
<r0d> it should vHintswen
<lsuactiafner> overwrite everything
<hondje> HawkeVIPER: or basic digital logic, which is really lame :)
<HawkeVIPER> lol
<cdc> hondje, help me i am unable to use apt itself
<hondje> omfg! xor is neat!
<r0d> dont know understand how ubuntu cant see your mouse
<HawkeVIPER> they spend hours learning ASM
<hondje> cdc: hrm, what errors?
<HawkeVIPER> but don't know what it's used for
<TokenBad> Setting up proftpd (1.2.10-8) ...
<TokenBad> ProFTPd warning: cannot start neither in standalone nor in inetd/xinetd mode. Check your configuration.
<TokenBad> wtf!!
<hondje> cdc: I can't use dcc
<hondje> cdc: just /msg hondje <stuff>
<HawkeVIPER> and they develop these weird fantasies that they can code in C
<HawkeVIPER> and it's all back asswards
<hondje> yeah
<lsuactiafner> TokenBad : edit /etc/proftpd.conf the standalone inetd lines
<r0d> maybe someone here w/ more experience w/ that problem can help you in here vHintswen
<HawkeVIPER> and they wonder why it seg fault
<hondje> HawkeVIPER: I get them back, I write shit in fortran :D
<Eighth> lsuactiafner: when i do, apt reports unmet dependencies.. when i use -f install, it wants to remove 108 packages
<cdc> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<cdc> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<hondje> cdc: ack, query :)
<HawkeVIPER> hondje: my favorite is to write bash script in <50 lines to do what their 300 line C prog did
<vHintswen> don'
<vHintswen> t work
<thoreauputic> cdc: and did you do what it said?
<lsuactiafner> Eighth : apt might be tryingto install a new version of the package.. and the new version aint compatable hehehehe
<xed_bleh> SO.. installing Ubuntu on this pentium II maybe wasn't the greatest idea, I guess =(
<vHintswen> no commands r working
<kmikz> well it seems i got it working
<HawkeVIPER> hondje: syn, reply =P
<lsuactiafner> Eighth : you be teh screwed, find the old version on your cd..
<hondje> HawkeVIPER: Now I can work away from them, it's amusing to watch stuff like that ;-)
<HawkeVIPER> wee back asswards r0x0rs
<cdc> thoreauputic, yes uncommented out everything
<kmikz> i had to mute the capture monitor
<rob^> xed_bleh, if you want to ask a question, just ask
<microhaxo> guys, i have a WINEcvs.sh file, whenever i try to run it it says command not found?
<HawkeVIPER> mmm... I get to deal with customers
<HawkeVIPER> who think they know it all too
<Eighth> lsuactiafner: is there some way i can tell apt to forget about removing those packages?
<vHintswen> after i press ctrl+alt+backspacve is says Ubuntu username:
<hondje> Now I just make pretty pictures w/ gnuplot and the like
<lsuactiafner> xed_bleh : ubuntu is for desktops.. slackware is for p2 servers.. with no screen card monitor ect
<vHintswen> i enter my username and press enter
<thoreauputic> cdc: no - did you run " sudo apt-get update" ?
<vHintswen> shuldn't is say ubuntu password: now?
<HawkeVIPER> hondje: I'm a lvl III sysadmin for a webhost
<vHintswen> it*
<lsuactiafner> Eighth : wish i knew, apt is very annoyin sometimes
<r0d> vHintswen,  yea
<vHintswen> cause it doesn't
<cdc> thoreauputic, yes
<Eighth> agreed
<cdc> i did run it
<hondje> HawkeVIPER: technically I'm some sort of data analyst
<lsuactiafner> ok later.
<r0d> run 'passwd'
<TokenBad> lsuactiafner, edit it to what?
<hondje> HawkeVIPER: but like most jobs, that's total BS :)
<HawkeVIPER> indeed
<lsuactiafner> ServerType                      standalone
<HawkeVIPER> ever asked the pimps if they know what 'analyst' means?
<lsuactiafner> #ServerType                     inetd
<lsuactiafner> the file /etc/proftpd.conf
<hondje> customer gives data, and if it's up my alley I whip out smoe matlab/fortran/C++/gnuplot goodness and make a powerpoint
<TokenBad> I just see servertype inetd
<vHintswen> nothing
<lsuactiafner> analyst is the guy who gets laid just for making leet money
<vHintswen> >:(
<hondje> bling ;-)
<christos> hello. i see in syaptic [ackage manager that i have dvd+rw-tools installed. where are those tools?
<hondje> Hopefully in a couple months I'll be teaching a math class instead
<HawkeVIPER> mmm... I need to inject my salary somewhat
<HawkeVIPER> need to move inhouse somewhere
<lsuactiafner> TokenBad : so # the ServerType inetd and add the line ServerType standalone
<HawkeVIPER> back to england me thinks
<bob2> christos: 'dpkg -L dvd+rw-tools' will print out the files the package contains
<TokenBad> oh
<pfp> cary: i have to go (i'm moving), but i'll be around later today (or whatever the timezone)
<thoreauputic> xed_bleh: FWIW, I have ubuntu running happily on a pentium 200mmx 64MB RAM (right next to me)
<microhaxo> aww shit
<cary> pfp
<vHintswen> omg i don't know why i bothered.
<cary> what woudl be my next step be?
<vHintswen> always stuffs up
<HawkeVIPER> thoreauputic: I've got a FreeBSD 486 webserver
<lsuactiafner> i have a p166 42mb ram with the original f00f bug!!
<HawkeVIPER> =P
<lsuactiafner> it rocks
<microhaxo> whats root password for dx9wine cvs?
<cary> what woudl be my next step be?, pfp
<microhaxo> isnt it cvs?
<lsuactiafner> goonna mod the boxen to look really cool one day
<hondje> soekris!
<cary> pfp or is there some place that can show me where to go from here?
<hondje> those things are so cool
<TokenBad> whats command to try and restart it?
<thoreauputic> HawkeVIPER: nice :)
<vHintswen> r0d, nothing happens
<lsuactiafner> going to show my kids in 20 yrs and tell em to fsck off and leave my leet pc alone
<HawkeVIPER> thoreauputic: it's slung into a random rack at the DC
<hondje> my bud just swapped out the hdd with a big ol' CF drive, neatest little thing running OBSD
<vHintswen> nothing happens no matter what i type
<HawkeVIPER> more bandwidth than it could ever handle
<HawkeVIPER> it was just to prove something to the idiot customers who complain that they don't have enough resources
<xed_bleh> I need to create an AI that can answer all questions.
<cary> pfp, and thank you so much.
<hondje> HawkeVIPER: hehe
<lsuactiafner> cary : if it doesnt reboot come hit pfp over the head
<TokenBad> lsuactiafner, whats command to try and restart proftpd now that edited?
<christos> to burn dvd's should i install gnome baker or is there anything better?
<lsuactiafner> run proftpd
<Eighth> stupid broken stuff... now i have to reboot :/
<bob2> christos: nautilus does it fine
<HawkeVIPER> xcdroast, k3b...
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone ever setup ubuntu on a p233?
<microhaxo> Guys, im using a .sh to download DIRECTX9WINE, it is asking for the root password to dload the source, do yu guys know waht that password is?!
<lsuactiafner> ChurcH_of_FoamY : i showed my p166 the cd and it started to cry.
<thoreauputic> ChurcH_of_FoamY: I have it running on a p200
<HawkeVIPER> thoreauputic xed_bleh: FWIW, I have ubuntu running happily on a pentium 200mmx 64MB RAM (right next to me)
<HawkeVIPER> ah
<cary> lsuactiafner, hah. awesome. so at the end of this compiling it shoudl reboot?
<bob2> microhaxo: you're running it wrong
<HawkeVIPER> too late
<HawkeVIPER> lol
<christos> bob2: what about iso's?
<bob2> microhaxo: run it under sudo
<microhaxo> k
<bob2> christos: I don't know what you mean
<lsuactiafner> cary : it shoudl but it wont. you got to edit grub or lilo now, ask pfp
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm setting it up now on a compaq 233 with 64mb pc 100
<cary> bob2, hey. just saying hi. how areyou
<bob2> christos: yo ucan right click on a cd image and select "write" to have nautilus write to a disk
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and it's actually working
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> O_o
<HawkeVIPER> mmm
<bob2> cary: good, thanks, your self?
<thoreauputic> it's running fluxbox, not gnome, of course :)
<christos> bob2: ok thanks!
<hondje> nautilus cd burning is all hondje needs
<vHintswen> ...
<HawkeVIPER> I should go reclaim ophelia
<xed_bleh> bob2's back?
<xed_bleh> hoooraaaaa
<hondje> it's the optimum method
<HawkeVIPER> and install something on her
<cary> lsuactiafner, pfp is going bye bye for now. where can i go or who can i ask what the next step as after compiling
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> would fluxbox be easyer on the onboard vid card?
<vHintswen> ........................................................................................
<microhaxo> bob2 thanks
<xed_bleh> I think its time for me to do a clean format.
<HawkeVIPER> ChurcH_of_FoamY: yes
<cary> bob2, pretty well. its 4 am so im tired but hey..im compiling my first kernel!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok
<bob2> cary: hehehe
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i have never installed it is it easy?
<HawkeVIPER> in fact
<thoreauputic> ChurcH_of_FoamY: or icewm, blackbox.. whatever
<lsuactiafner> cary : read something. i'm going also.. google kernel compile HOWTO
<microhaxo> dammit
<HawkeVIPER> I'm going to go get ophelia before work
<HawkeVIPER> gimme something to do
<HawkeVIPER> bbiab
<lsuactiafner> and i'm out..
<microhaxo> why the hell does this always happen
<cary> bob2, or rather pfp has been telling me what to do
<cary> lsuactiafner, thanks man.
<vHintswen> o.o
<lsuactiafner> someone help the poor guy..
<cary> lsuactiafner, haha. i am cary the pitiful, apparently.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> WOW never herd a cd-rom make that noise before :/
<lsuactiafner> cary : ask in a slackware channel. ubuntu ppl dont do things like kernels..
<bob2> lsuactiafner: wtf
<bob2> lsuactiafner: please don't spread such silly lies like that, thanks
<cary> lsuactiafner, what do you mean?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok that was new gonna have to make a warning sighn for my wall
<thoreauputic> lsuactiafner: bad advice - there's a Debian way for kernels
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> beware of flying cd's O_o
<r0d> lsuactiafner,  I custimized my kernel from source
<hondje> make-kpkg is too hard for hondje :(  I just use distro defaults
<lsuactiafner> bob2 : ppl in ubuntu will advise you to use apt-get for kernels.. they dont know how to compile kenrels.. most of em
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it just shot my last copy of ubuntu acrost the room
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> :(
<bob2> lsuactiafner: sure, because the ubuntu kernel works for nearly everyone out of the box
<r0d> lsuactiafner,  you can apt-get your sources
<hondje> lsuactiafner: for the most part, they don't need to
<lsuactiafner> so ppl in this channel dont know how to help cary .. ask in a server distro channel
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> stupid front loading cd rom
<concept10> whos trying to compile a kernel
<bob2> lsuactiafner: please stop with the lame trolling
<vHintswen> omg...
<vHintswen> /me wants windows back
<bob2> ubuntu is a "server distro"
<cary> concept10, i am. its compiling now. im looking up what to do next
<concept10> what have you done?
<TokenBad> I give up...try to ftp in and it says some error about pure-ftp
<TokenBad> like its still loading
<lsuactiafner> bob2 : didnt work for me.. the ppl for whom it works come here and tell you it worked, but for the 10% of ppl who install, cant boot, doesnt complain and go back to windows.. you dont even know about em
<rob^> vHintswen, well why are you hanging around here then?
<vHintswen> lol well maybe i could fix it
<lsuactiafner> bob2 : ubuntu aint a server and you know that
<bob2> lsuactiafner: er, so, they need to file bugs
<lsuactiafner> freebsd is a server.
<bob2> lsuactiafner: oh, stop it, don't be a moron
<cary> concept10, i apt-get'ed 2.6.11 (.8 i think) then applied some powerbook patches, now its compiling
<lsuactiafner> bob2 : but they dont.. you know that
<bob2> lots of people run servers on ubuntu, including me
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<Eighth> ok... so apache is working now, but i still have the problem of 'unresolved dependencies' from when i tried to install libkrb53... how do i tell apt-get to forget that ever happened?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* lsuactiafner was kicked off #ubuntu by bob2 (bob2)
<Markuman> i've problems to install paint shop pro with wine...
<thoreauputic> lsuactiafner: that would be why ubuntu.com runs on ubuntu...
<r0d> lsuactiafner,  I came from gentoo, and I like doing it.  its not hard lsuactiafner .....
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<r0d> ouch
<hondje> bob2: what are you serving w/ ubuntu? Production env?
<xed> AGGGHG!!!
<xed> qt_parted is uselss!!!!
<lsuactiafner> ah cmon
<cary> hahah
<xed> useless you hear me! USELESS!!!!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> no it's not it's actually a very good prog
<lsuactiafner> bob2 : ubuntu is a desktop, ive been told that many times.
<bob2> hondje: yes
<vHintswen> any idea why commands are not working?
<bob2> lsuactiafner: I really don't care
<vHintswen> or shuld i just go downstairs
* lsuactiafner waits for sync
<bob2> lsuactiafner: your opinions are your own, but spreading fud is silly
<thoreauputic>  lsuactiafner: that would be why ubuntu.com runs on ubuntu..
<concept10> lsuactiafner, linux is linux remember that
<xed> You can't resize the friggin partition WITH THE OS on it.. which basically has all of the space.
<r0d> lsuactiafner,  u dont know what your talking about
<cary> concept10, how long does it generally take to compile a kernel?
<cary> concept10, (im in the drivers)
<vHintswen> anyone got any ideas??
<thoreauputic> cary: depends on your machine
<cdc> how to play mp3s in ubuntu
<cdc> i am unable to play any mp3s in ubuntu
<concept10> cary, I dont know .  it depends on how much you are compiling and your machine speed
<cary> thoreauputic, minutes or hours?
<bob2> cdc: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> cdc: this is in the faq, btw
<cdc> bob2, that means ppl using ubuntu cant play mp3s
<cdc> :-o
<lsuactiafner> cary : amd64 3200 minutes.. p166 18hrs if its a huge big kernel..
<bob2> cdc: er, no, it doesn't
<cary> hey wow. i am even able to play mp3s!
<cary> not tha tmy audio works for crap
<cary> okay, so i should go to bed then, and not wait for this to finish compiling?
<r0d> lol
<concept10> cary, why are you compiling a kernel (just curious)
<lsuactiafner> cary : what machine you got?
<r0d> no man not that long cary
<cdc> cary, u r able to play mp3s ?
<cdc> cary, how is it whats to be done?
<vHintswen> has everyone got me on ignore or something?!?
<bob2> cdc: read that wiki page, it expains how to set it up
<r0d> cary needs to patch his kernel
<bob2> vHintswen: if you want help, you need to ask clear, informed questions
<concept10> vHintswen, whats your question
<vHintswen> Does anyone here know who my mouse isn't working or why no commands work?
<vHintswen> why*
<cary> concept10, i am compiling a kernel so i can apply patches to it that will make my powerbook work better
<bob2> define "no commands work"
<lsuactiafner> cant wait for openmosix patch for the 2.6 series
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<vHintswen> when i type in a command nothing happens
<concept10> cary, sounds great  I did a one the other day
<cary> concept10, there are cpu and audio patches, as well as one fo rthe temp guage.  my audio is crap right now.
<bob2> vHintswen: where? for example?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> maybey it takes a min?
<cary> r0d, cool.
<pfp> gagz
<cary> cdc, follow the link bob2 sent you. its fairly straight forward given the basics of linux (which i really dont knwo)
<vHintswen> i don't know what it's called, when you press ctrl+alt+backspace, there's where commands don't work
<cary> you'll need to go to
<vHintswen> and mouse doesn't work anywhere
<r0d> cary,  what command did you use 'make && make module_install'?
<thoreauputic> bob2: Sunday has arrived a day early, methinks ;)
<bob2> vHintswen: "don't work"?  you can't see anything printed when you type?
<bob2> thoreauputic: hah
<cary> cdc, youll need to go to system>admin>synaptic and enable all your universe and multiverse stuffs. just read that site
<Eighth> ok... so apache is working now, but i still have the problem of 'unresolved dependencies' from when i tried to install libkrb53... how do i tell apt-get to forget that ever happened?
<vHintswen> after i type in a command it just goes to the next line, it doesn'tgive me any message in return to say it has done anything
<microhaxo> Bob2, can you help me, directx9wine wont compile, i get errors  C compiler cannot create executables
<thoreauputic> vHintswen: silence is golden :)
<cary> lord i dont even know now. i pasted what pfp sent me and thats off the channel now and lord knows its gone from terminal
<vHintswen> not always
<r0d> hehe
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how do compaqs run ubuntu? pritty well?
<r0d> im sur he told you that.
<pfp> cary: heh, still here, though i'm really out in 10min.  ...
<bob2> vHintswen: so, what command?
<thoreauputic> vHintswen: example of such a command?
<bob2> vHintswen: most commands don't print anything at all
<cary> pfp..what the heck did i do?
<bob2> vHintswen: (unless something went wrong)
<vHintswen> 'ls /dev | grep psaux'
<bob2> microhaxo: install the build-essential package
<r0d> pfp,  did you tell cary to use 'make && make module_install'?
<pfp> cary: after it's compiled, you need to 1) install the kernel package 2) make sure your boot loader is ok. i actually forgot that you're on a Mac; that makes any advice on LILO or GRUB useless to you
<cary> pfp, and lsuactiafner was saying i have more junks to do after this
<bob2> vHintswen: well, of course, that means there's no file called psaux in /dev
<microhaxo> bob2
<pfp> r0d: no
<vHintswen> 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<microhaxo> i did
<microhaxo> build-essential is already the newest version.
<microhaxo> still doesnt work?
<bob2> microhaxo: talk to the wine people
<microhaxo> i am
<microhaxo> lol
<bob2> microhaxo: try 'rm config.cache'
<zerokills> how do i install a .rpm file?
<thoreauputic> vHintswen: do you have xserver-xorg installed/
<r0d> pfp,  what command, just 'make' he asked if it would take along time to compile
<lsuactiafner> microhaxo : default ubuntu installs dont like to compile.. so you will need to install more libs and dependancies
<bob2> zerokills: what is it?
<vHintswen> what's a command that will print something so i can check if it's working?
<bob2> lsuactiafner: which he/she ha installed now
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how is ubuntu with isa cards?
<bob2> vHintswen: ls /etc
<zerokills> bob2: its a program
<thoreauputic> vHintswen: try ls -al
<bob2> zerokills: indeed.  which program?
<pfp> r0d: he's using make-kpgk kernel_image, and running as a normal user, so he can't have messed up anything yet
<r0d> ok
<zerokills> bob2" limewire
<bob2> zerokills: it's probably easier to just get the tarball of their site
<concept10> lsuactiafner, you should stop smoking
<cary> pfp, good to know its apparently not possible for me to have janekd this up yet
<pfp> r0d: also, because it's a macintosh, grub or lilo won't be present
<cary> good lord there are so many drives
<cary> drivers*
<newuser> Hey, excuse me
<r0d> pfp,  apples dont use grub? interesting!
<newuser> Does anyone watch anime?
<peppo> is there an easy way to show _BUILD_ dependencies for a piece of software? I'm going to build Ardour at an internetless machine, and beside scons it seems to need libstdc++5-dev, but what more?
<newuser> Sorry for off the topic
<hondje> newuser: my wife does
<zerokills> bob2: where do i get the tarball?
<hondje> wierdo asians
<bob2> peppo: apt-cache showsrc ardour
<newuser> Well, you've seen Lain correct?
<bob2> hondje: er?
<vHintswen> both 'ls /etc' and 'ls -al' print nothing
<newuser> Lain Serial Experiments
<hondje> bob2: my wife, she's a wierdo asian
<pfp> cary: yep, you need sudo / root to break anything ,)
<xed> So.. I'm going to go ahead.. and just wait for this download of the new ubuntu to finish, and try that out.
<lsuactiafner> argh i'm going to get kicked again if i defend myself so stop bashing me. ive always been told HERE ubuntu is a desktop, everytime i complained build-essentials should be a default package, any server should have development tools and a complte network package series..
<hondje> newuser: Yes, she has that one
<bob2> newuser: this doesn't seem to have anything to do with ubuntu
<xed> I've already partitioned out the resierf.. or whatever thats called, and made the linux swap ready for the CD
<pfp> r0d: afaik grub is pc-only
<thoreauputic> vHintswen: OK in that case your install is b0rked
<bob2> lsuactiafner: no, please stop it
<lsuactiafner> but ubuntu is a very very good desktop
<lsuactiafner> its outstanding on the desktop
<bob2> lsuactiafner: if clueless people have told you things, it doesn't make it true
<newuser> Well in Lain, correct the girl seems to have her monitor as the way she sees things.
<xed> I'm going to sleep and hoping I don't remember this all too well in the morning.
<xed> Good day to you sirs.
<vHintswen> so what can i do?
<newuser> Like her Dekstop for I say..
<newuser> Is that possible with Ubuntu
<newuser> Since it is, an..
<cary> pfp...woohoo. im wondering if i even have a "little" enoguh knowledge to be dangerous yet.
<newuser> Open source correct?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is there spider solitare for ubuntu?
<hondje> newuser: I don't follow, man :)
<newuser> No lady actually,
<hondje> 'like her desktop for I say' lost me
<newuser> Girl...
<newuser> Anyway I want to configure my system
<newuser> In the way I see everything fit, like in
<newuser> Dekstop for insay,
<newuser> Is that possible?
<zerokills> bob2: i dont know what a tarball is, ive heard the term but never used it
<newuser> I know it looks cool, and everything
<vHintswen> thoreauputic what can i do to fix it?
<bob2> newuser: what's your native language
<bob2> ?
<r0d> bob2,  when you make a ubuntu server, does it trim the kernel down at all?
<bob2> zerokills: just like a .zip file
<newuser> I'm sorry I am only in the 6th grade
<barbas> hi everybody.
<bob2> r0d: how would you trim it down?
<newuser> I am only trying to figure this out
<bob2> ChurcH_of_FoamY: there's lots of solitaire programs
<cary> pfp, is installing the kernel especially hard, and how do i check my boot loader?
<zerokills> bob2: ok, found the .zip file, how do i install it?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> swwet
<newuser> But, I'f I want to configure my entire system
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> sweet even
<vHintswen> o.o
<newuser> Can I configure it, like how I see it
<hondje> newuser: feel free to msg me, maybe I can figure out what you need
<newuser> In my mind..
<r0d> bob2,  like alsa....etc
<vHintswen> thoreauputic u there?
<concept10> lsuactiafner, sorry.  I wasnt bashing you.  You just make wild statements like "Ubuntu doesnt like to compile stuff with default installation"  it could be "The default Ubuntu installation doesn't include some development tools, you must install them"  (Which is not hard to do)
<bob2> newuser: you seem to be very confused
<hondje> newuser: oh, you mean like the layout, the theme?
<thoreauputic> vHintswen: if ls /etc returns nothing , I'd say it's time to reinstall : it suggests nothing will work at all
<cary> general question: how woudl i make sure my default boot choice (for when it times out) is os x, not ubuntu?
<newuser> ....
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> the lady i'm building this system for wants only to play solitare and tetris
<bob2> newuser: try to formulate what you mean, then start talking
<newuser> I'm sorry..
<newuser> I am confused..
<bob2> r0d: no
<vHintswen> re-install from same cd would fix?
<barbas> Could someone go to the site http://www.in.gr with firefox, print the page in a file with firefox and tell if the printout is the same with the content displayed on the screen?
<bob2> r0d: how would that help?  getting rid of them would only save a little bit of disk space (they don't use ram unless they're loaded)
<r0d> i guess. I just always think that way. if it isnt needed, dont have it
<bob2> cary: edit the yaboot config
<pfp> cary: actually, heh, i don't remember, it's been a few years since i had linux on a mac (pc differs in this vs. mac vs. other architectures)
<concept10> bob2, do you find this hard to manage sometimes?
<bob2> r0d: if you really care, it's simple to build a custom kernel
<bob2> concept10: which?
<r0d> i know
<newuser> In a specific way of detail..
<r0d> just asking for furture builds bob2
<cary> bob2, easier said than done. i guess there is a website that explains where the yaboot config is?
<bob2> sure
<concept10> bob2, channel
<bob2> cary: doubt it
<newuser> I want to configure my entire desktop in the image
<vHintswen> o.o
<bob2> cary: /etc/yaboot.conf
<newuser> I see fit.
<vHintswen> i'm just gonna re-install from the same cd then
<newuser> Can I do this with Python..?
<barbas> could someone help me please?
<bob2> concept10: heh, irc has massively increased my typing speed
<newuser> I am reading, it seems interesting and facinating.
<pfp> cary: hopefully i'll have a chance to check that later, now i _really_ have to attend real-life stuff... ->
<newuser> That's my only question.
<cary> hah
<bob2> newuser: you need to actually define what you want to do before anyone can help you
<cary> thanks again pfp
<hondje> newuser: you talking about wallpapers?
<thoreauputic> vHintswen: assuming the CD is OK - have you checked its md5sum?
<bob2> zerokills: http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther
<bob2> zerokills: get that
<newuser> The entire screen out the kernel
<cary> bob2, i just gedit'ed yaboot.conf and it says its read online
<cary> only*
<hondje> newuser: I can't remember that cartoon well enough to know wtf you're talking about :)
<newuser> With a different script.
<hondje> newuser: the kernel is the part that does the interacting with the hardware, like drivers and stuff.
<newuser> No that is only one example.
<bob2> cary: sudo gedit /etc/yaboot.conf
<thoreauputic> cary: you need "sudo gedit" or "gksudo gedit"
<bob2> cary: from a terminal
<newuser> I know.
<zerokills> bob2: do i just extract the files to any location?
<hondje> newuser: okay, so what do you mean 'the entire screen out of the kernel'?
<FallenHitokiri> does somebody know how i can sync evolution with egroupware?
<cary> bob2, what is gksudo?
<bob2> zerokills: into your homedir would be a good place
<thoreauputic> cary: just graphical password dialog
<peppo> is there a way to list build dependencies in Ubuntu/Debian?
<cary> ah
<bob2> cary: a gtk version of sudo, I guess
<newuser> Ok, like the screen saver
<zerokills> k
<bob2> peppo: yes, I told you how: apt-cache showsrc ardour
<newuser> Can I use that in my desktop. with a good video card
<newuser> like a radeon
<hondje> newuser: yes
<peppo> bob2, oops, my eyes must've failed me. sorry! didn't see the highlight. thanks!
<newuser> :) Thanks.
<hondje> newuser: oh, you mean as your background!
<newuser> I'll look into that.
<hondje> newuser: with stuff over it
<cary> bob2, yeah..gtk means nothing to me. one day it will! but now..its like me talking to my mom and fstops and aperatures and, well, anything computer
<newuser> I love psy music
<newuser> I want to play crazy wicked
<newuser> Color images
<newuser> Psy stuff.
<bob2> peppo: that's only for packaged software, tho, of course
<cdc> i am unable to use totem to play movies i dont get sound at all
<ussss> what is the best FTP client in Ubuntu? look-alike WS-FTP in windows ...
<cdc> but i am able to play mp3s
<newuser> Thank you.
<newuser> Bye.
<cdc> could some one help me ?
<thoreauputic> cdc:
<Eighth> bob2: need guru-level help w/ a confused apt-get
<bob2> cary: ah, gtk = gimp toolkit = the stuff that draws buttons and scrollbars and etc
<zever> ussss, you can use gftp
<ussss> okie
<thoreauputic> !restricted
<bob2> Eighth: just ask your question to the channl
<ubotu> restricted is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<cary> cdc: for reference i really want to, but i know almost nothign
<cdc> thoreauputic, ya tell me
<bob2> ussss: nautilus is a pretty decent one
<thoreauputic> cdc: see URL above
<cary> bob2, ahha! now gtk means something. that was fast
<bob2> hehe
<cdc> thoreauputic, i ve done whats been specified in that site
<ussss> whats the best .wma player in Ubuntu ?
<HrdwrBoB> doctor_who_2005.1x04.aliens_of_london.ws_pdtv_xvid-fov.avi
<Eighth> when i run apt-get, i get a message regarding unresolved dependencies for libkrb53.
<FallenHitokiri> join #gnome
<HrdwrBoB> er wrong windows
<ussss> i cant play my .wma files in Ubuntu
<FallenHitokiri> sorry
<bob2> Eighth: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list 4to #flood
<Eighth> i will pastebin, one moment
<hondje> FallenHitokiri: I just checked their docs, doesn't say bud :)
<newuser> obtain the package
<HrdwrBoB> *window
<bob2> HrdwrBoB: hah
<thoreauputic> cdc: I suggest you install totem-xine, and w32codecs
<bob2> HrdwrBoB: bad wolf will be revealed in 12 hours ;p
<newuser> what do you mean?
<FallenHitokiri> hondje: yeah... but someone mentioned that it should be possible...
<HrdwrBoB> bob2: I have it here :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh and if anyones interested i have gotten ubuntu to run on a mac 5400/180
<bob2> HrdwrBoB: the episode airing tonight in the uk?
<HrdwrBoB> bob2: episode 12 bad wolf
<HrdwrBoB> ?
<hondje> FallenHitokiri: quick googling says yes, but I never tried it
<Eighth> bob2: done
<bob2> HrdwrBoB: ah, yeah, that still didn't reveal who/what it is...the season finale is on tonight
<HrdwrBoB> ahhh ok
<bob2> oh, not to spoil it, sorry :)
<FallenHitokiri> hondje: the problem is that i don't get a connection... i think i've got the wrong url but i don't know which one i should try
<bob2> Eighth: and the full error from apt?
<Eighth> bob2: pasted
<HrdwrBoB> (I haven't watched it yet, I just have all of them so far .. only watched 1-3 :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi church_of_foamy
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> HI ^_^
<hondje> FallenHitokiri: we don't use that at work, and I'm dumb w/ groupware stuff...
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<hondje> best I've managed is to set up hula for home use
<bob2> Eighth: that looks very much like you got a package from debian
<FallenHitokiri> hondje: hehe ;) if i cannot solve this problem i just switch over to kubuntu... kontakt is able to sync ;)
<rob^> anyone used avidemux before?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
<Eighth> bob2: i did in a fit of confusion
<bob2> Eighth: you're kinda screwed
<hondje> FallenHitokiri: if you didn't know, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop does that magically for you :)
<Eighth> bloody hell
<Eighth> there's nothing i can do?
<bob2> Eighth: try removing libkrb53
<bob2> Eighth: and then reinstalling it with apt (who will get it from the ubuntu mirror)
<ussss> whats the best .wma player in Ubuntu ?
<FallenHitokiri> hondje: my workstation is running kde... but... all the years... i hate it... i really hate kde... it's hard for me to swtich over and use all the other apps starting with k instead of a g
<FallenHitokiri> ussss: vlc
<ussss> okies thanks :)
<hondje> FallenHitokiri: hehe, I used to like KDE, when KDE2 came out I was so happy, but 3 has gotten messier and messier, now I can't use it
<Eighth> tried that... when removing, it gives errors such as "evolution: Depends: libkrb53 (>= 1.3.2) but it is not going to be installed"
<Eighth> when installing, it wants to remove libc6 and the 108 packages that depend on it
<hondje> bob2: why isn't there a spot in the places menu for the cd burner
<bob2> hondje: I don't know.  does it appear in any of the nautilus menus?
<bob2> Eighth: how did you get into this mess?
<ubuntu> ive got a folder full of debs from a friend is there an easy way to install the whole folder?
<bob2> yes, but it's a bad idea
<hondje> bob2: sure, in places in any nautilus window
<Eighth> bob2: apache wasn't starting and was giving an error message about a broken libkrb53
<hondje> er, places menu
<bob2> hondje: but not in the top places menu?
<Eighth> bob: so i tried to install libkrb53, but apt said it wanted a newer version of libc6
<bob2> Eighth: so you went and installed 108 packages from Debian?
<hondje> bob2: yes, not in the top one off the panel
<bob2> hondje: ah
<bob2> hondje: that sounds like a bug to me
<Eighth> bob2: no, i attempted to upgrade libc6, which has 108 dependants.
<hondje> oh, I'll go file that then
<bob2> Eighth: to what?
<hondje> I haven't filed a bug in days
<ubuntu> so is it possible?
<cary> bob2, hey its done!
<loz> does anyone know why the python bindings for gtksourceview are not included in the ubuntu repositories (any) when mono, ruby etc are.
<bob2> ubuntu: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<bob2> but it's a bad idea
<bob2> loz: are they in Debian?
<loz> bob2: not sure.
<Eighth> bob2: 2.3.2.ds1-21ubuntu13 instead of 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13
<Eighth> bob2: but it didn't want to upgrade libc6, so i stupidly grabbed the .deb from debian
<Eighth> and now i'm kicking myself
<bob2> yes
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: you will probably get dependency problems , unless your cllection of debs is complete
* hondje should write the 'so you're desperate and about to use debian packages' how-to
<bob2> loz: that would presumably be the reason why
<loz> bob2: no it's not in debian stable.
<bob2> Eighth: you only installed libc6, with dpkg?
<loz> seems strange that it's not included tho.
<bob2> Eighth: where did you get the libkrb53 that wanted a higher version?
<ubuntu> tryd that command and got this dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<Eighth> apt-get
<cary> bob2, now that i have compiled i cant seem to find the .deb file. is that indeed what i am looking for for trying to install the kernel?
<bob2> cary: ../
<thoreauputic> Ubuntico: close sysnaptic
<thoreauputic> *synaptic
<ubuntu> ah yes
<cary> bob2 one level up i see no .deb file
<bob2> cary: then it didn't finish successfully
<hondje> bob2: think that's a gnome-panel bug, or a nautilus bug?
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: I hope these .debs are ubuntu debs ...
<bob2> or it wasn't run correctly
<bob2> hondje: I'm not sure
<hondje> I'll file it as panel, since it's missing from the menu
<ubuntu> thoreauputic: lol
<hondje> let the devs move it around
<bob2> hondje: I'd think paanel
<bob2> yeah
<ubuntu> thoreauputic: well its going
<cary> here is the error it gave
<cary> need root privileges
<cary> make: *** [kernel-image-deb]  Error 1
<cary> cary@lnx:~/kernel/linux-source-2.6.11$ pfp
<cary> bash: pfp: command not found
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: if not, you will have problems..
<bob2> cary: run it as make-kpkg ... -rfakeroot
<bob2> cary: where ... = whatever options you want to give it
<cary> bob2, i know nothing about options
<cary> bob2, this is for another day i think. its almost 5 am. sleep time.
<bob2> cary: er, ok
<cary> bob2, THANK YOU
<ubuntu> thoreauptic: well it seemd to work
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: lucky you :)
<cary> i think im having a small heart attack. goodnight
<bob2> cary: it'll have to build from scratch again, unfortunately
<cary> bob2, yeah, i figured. alas. oh well. part of learning
<Chetic> how do I compile a source after installing the .deb file containing the source?
<bob2> Chetic: it'll have instructions in /usr/share/doc/packagename/README.Debian
<Eighth> bob2: any other ideas?
<ussss> zever, thanks a lot for telling me about gFTP. thats what I am looking for... :)
<zever> usss, no prob
<hondje> Why is gftp in universe?
<ussss> :)
<bob2> Eighth: I still don't understand what you did
<bob2> Eighth: is libc6 and libkrb53 the only packages you got from outside ubuntu?
<bob2> hondje: unsupported
<roby> hi guys can you help me?
<roby> i have a big problem in ubuntu
<Eighth> bob2: yes
<roby> the sound doesn't work
<hondje> bob2: ah
<bob2> Eighth: then reinstall them from ubuntu
<roby> the inboard sound is C-Media cmi9761
<bob2> Eighth: apt-cache policy libc6, then apt-get install libc6=1.2.3 (the version number you got from the policy output
<roby> it is perfectly detected but no sound
<roby> and the strange thing
<hondje> thoreauputic: your nick makes me cynical :)
<roby> is that in a minidistro live-cd like damnsmalllinux it works perfectly!
<thoreauputic> hondje: heh - well I stick with it because it's how I'm known now
<roby> any ideas?
<Eighth> bob2: results are pasted @ http://rafb.net/paste/results/OjMhk527.html
<rob^> anyone know where I can get a ubuntu .deb package for avidemux?
<hondje> thoreauputic: heh, I'm stuck with hondje too
<thoreauputic> hondje: think Civil Disobedience rather than Walden pond... ;)
<zever> rob^ sudo apt-get install avidemux
<hondje> thoreauputic: Yeah, I got it, oddly enough :)
<bob2> Eighth: sudo dpkg -P --force-depends libkrb53
<bob2> Eighth: then try again
<rob^> zenrox, what repository?
<hondje> rob^: It's not in any
<rob^> zever I mean
<rob^> hondje, so it seems..
<Eighth> bob2: i could hug you, but i won't ;)  thank you
<Eighth> that did the trick
<hondje> rob^: Let me do a quick check, maybe it's easy to build one
<bob2> Eighth: np
<zerokills> how do i copy a file from one location to another in terminal?
<Eighth> you're an asset to this community
<bob2> zerokills: cp source dest
<rob^> hondje, just did, requires libxml2 package which is installed but the make file cant find it
<zerokills> bob2 thx
<rob^> hondje, I used subversion
<hondje> rob^: is there a libxml-dev
<hondje> rob^: oh, I've seen that
<rob^> hondje, I'll see how that goes..
<hondje> rob^: how's it better than kino or dvd::rip
<rob^> hondje, dunno, I just want to convert avis to mpgs
<rob^> I'll check out kino
<rZr> hi
<zever> rob^ its in the repositories of ftp.nerim.net
<rob^> zenrox, thanx
<ussss> VLC player plays my audio files, but I heard nothing...
<ussss> :(
<ussss> even my volume control is almost up and also my speaker
<hondje> ussss: dbl click the volume thingie, are those all up too?
<ussss> where ?
<wdh> hi ppls.. does anyone know of a good tool that counts the amount of data-transfer over my internetconnection  during a month?
<ussss> in VLC ?
<hondje> ussss: on gnome-panel
<zerokills> bob2: how do i create a folder in terminal?
<hondje> rob^: kino is for dvcams and stuff, not what you want
<zerokills> err dir
<thoreauputic> wdh: gkrellm can do that for you
<ussss> hondje, what menu ?
<rob^> zever, what nerim.net repository?
<thoreauputic> zerokills: mkdir
<hondje> ussss: the little volume control thing on the panel, should be next to the clock
<zerokills> thoreauputic, thx
<thoreauputic> zerokills: I suggest you read http://tuxfiles.org
<ussss> hondje, almost in Maximum level
<hondje> ussss: pcm too?
<ussss> pcm ? where ?
<thoreauputic> zerokills: good stuff there about the command line for beginners
<wdh> thoreauputic, but gkrellm is some graphical thingy.. i just want a daemon which i just adds all trafficcounts up for each month.. and then allows me to readout the total..
<hondje> ussss: dbl click that volume thing
<ussss> but when I play my audio CDs, i can play it withour problems
<zerokills> thoreauputic, sweet thanks, ill check it out
<ussss> hondje, PCM is also almost in Maximum level
<sparkling> hi all
<hondje> ussss: then you got me :) Turn off vlc, in a terminal run 'killall esd' and try again, maybe
<sparkling> does anyone use tools to monitoring cpu temperature, hard drives temperature and fan speed?
<ussss> okie
<zever> rob^ deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ stable main
<zever> rob^ deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<zever> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<zever> one of these
<hondje> oh no, marillat :(
<rob^> zever, the stable/unstable are not listed on the page
<loz> i founf gtksourceview-py.  it's not a separate package, but part of gnome-python-extras.  Is it possible for someone to add that as a virtual package with gnome-python-extras as a dependancy?
<hondje> it should be required to learn pinning :)
<rob^> hondje, not hard
<ussss> hondje, :) thanks a lot!!!
<ussss> :)
<ussss> it plays now....
<ussss> hehehehe
<hondje> ussss: glad to help :)
<ussss> what ESD mean ?
<ussss> why I will kill him first ?
<hondje> ussss: esd is the sound daemon for ubuntu (over simple, but hey)
<ussss> sorry for that, Im just a Linux newbie
<thoreauputic> sparkling: apt-cache search lmsensors
<djs> !esd
<ubotu> hmm... esd is Enlightened Sound Daemon. By using a sound server to access your sound device, multiple applications can connect to the server at once and all make noise simultaneously.
<hondje> lm-sensors is the package
<Fabian> good morning
<ussss> thanks once again :)
<loz> usss you need not kill it.  if you install esound-clients you can turn it off temporarily using esdctl off, then on with esdctl on
<thoreauputic> hondje: oops - missed the "-"
<Fabian> pfp, are you here?
<thoreauputic> sparkling: as hondje says, lm-sensors
<ussss> loz, :D
<ussss> loz, id killed it already as what hondje told me... now my VLC runs smoothly
<ussss> wow! even .wmv and .wma can play it using VLC
<lsuactiafner> ussss : if you got a 64bit system you need a static mplayer binary to play wmv
<ussss> i tried one of the sex scandals in .wmv format and it works... :)
<sparkling> all done thanx guys
<ussss> bye
<ussss> :)
<gorthaug> hi i've a problem with amsn... the icons of the try ico are white
<thoreauputic> gorthaug: the icon may be missing from your theme - does it show with a different theme?
<tjs> gday
<tjs> does ubuntu have a special config or place to add route rules or config routing?
<r0d> what program can i use for backing up dvd movies?
<bob2> tjs: /etc/network/interfaces
<tjs> oh
<gorthaug> thoreauputic: i doesn't show with other them...
<Dackel> How can I a package-choice with ubuntu-install?
<Dackel> +use
<jason_> any body know why files listed in .hidden still show in the gnome file picker?
<Dackel> I don't habe a big hard-disk,
<thoreauputic> gorthaug: OK - just a guess: sometimes tha is the problem - can you right click it and change properties? (I don't use amsn...)
<Dackel> 2 GB
<gorthaug> yes the icon works but it's white
<thoreauputic> jason_: right click in the file list and choose to hide then/reveal them
<thoreauputic> gorthaug: *shrug* don't know - file a bug perhaps ?
<radix> bob2: is the idea to just add scripts that call 'route' commands, or is there a syntax specifically for doing advanced-ish routing stuff?
<bob2> radix: add ip-up hooks
<jason_> thoreauputic: I have hidden on but the files i have in .hidden are still visible, files starting with a . are hidden
<radix> bob2: right, ok.
<Dackel> thanks fo the 'nice' answer
<thoreauputic> jason_: ah I see - I don't know then
<jason_> :(
<hondje> oh, that reminds me!
<hondje> How do you make hidden files in windows?
<thoreauputic> another impatient customer leaves...
<gorthaug> thoreauputic: it's the same package that i've been installed in others PC with ubuntu hoary
<jason_> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=129170 says it was fixed :(
* hondje cannot make a transcode pkg w/out using two marillat pkgs :(
<cdc> is it possible to run shareazza in Linux?
<ibo> are there ubuntu guys here? id just like to say that samba should be included in an ubuntu default install.
<hondje> ibo: samba server?
<hondje> or just support to access shares?
<thoreauputic> ibo: it's on the disc, ready to be installed by those who need it
<thoreauputic> ibo: servers are not installed by default: openssh-server is the same
<ibo> well.. for power users its a piece of cake. for users targetted by ubuntu, it isnt.
<thoreauputic> ibo: users targetted by ubuntu usually wouldn't set up a samba server
<bob2> ibo: that's very unlikely to happen, sorry
<amr> i just installe apache2, then libapache2-python, how do i enable it so python works with apache?
* hondje can't get nautilus to work w/ samba :(
<amr> i've looked on the ubuntu site, no help
<hondje> I even filed a bug, but no one looked at it
<ussss> what is the good source code/text editor in Ubuntu...
<ibo> why not? anyway forgive my ignorant question, but isnt samba that enables the network sharing?
<ibo> i mean folder sharing
<ussss> will also identify the no. lines
<hondje> ibo: that or NFS
<hondje> for the shared-folders thing
<cdc> isnt it possible to download the kernel-source using apt-get in ubuntu?
<hondje> But do you really want a bunch of newbies who don't know what SMB is using default samba installs on the internet?
<cdc> i want 2.6-X source ?
<thoreauputic> cdc: apt-cache search linux-source
<hondje> cdc: yes
<amr> can anyone help?
<mindspin> amr httpd.conf ?
<amr> mindspin, what about it
<ibo> it doesnt have to be enabled. important thing is.. the only thing they have to do is flick a switch to use it.
<ibo> like the winxp firewall.
<amr> i've tried copying in the stuff from the modpython site, no work
<hondje> are there any non-Free downloads on sourceforge?
<mindspin> I guess you have to enable python or mod pythoon in your httpd.conf
<amr> mindspin, its in mods-enabled
<cdc> does ubuntu come with a web server by default or i have to install it?
<amr> cdc, its easy to install
<ibo> a household woul usually have multiple PCs right? so with ubuntu, they have to "RTFM" to enable folder sharing?
<bob2> ibo: to use, all you have to do is install the package in synaptic
<bob2> hondje: yes
<hondje> bob2: hrm, okay.  Might have to email these cats to find their license then :(
<mindspin> amr did you have a look in the apache logs?
<bob2> hondje: e.g. cedega
<hondje> bob2: didn't know they used sourceforge...is that for their CVS stuff?
<amr> [Sat Jun 18 11:32:12 2005]  [notice]  mod_python: Creating 20 session mutexes based on 20 max processes and 0 max threads.
* hondje always just paid them $
<amr> [Sat Jun 18 11:32:12 2005]  [notice]  Apache/2.0.53 (Ubuntu) mod_python/3.1.3 Python/2.4.1 PHP/4.3.10-10ubuntu4 configured -- resuming normal operations
<mindspin> try #apache
<amr> thanks :)
<McScruff> hello
<bob2> hondje: yes
<ibo> *sigh*. ok now that ive installed samba.. how do i let others access my shared folder? its asking for user/password. im afraid the normal user have to fire up a terminal and edit some obscure config file.
<McScruff> does anyone know how to install klibido
<synd> can someone test out my nicecast? http://139.55.46.63:8000/playlist.pls
<McScruff> the deb wont install
<synd> it should run in rhythmbox
<Bramme> i installed the dutch language pack for Thunderbird, it is in the extension window, but the language stays english, how do i change that ?
<hondje> Bramme: easiest thing to do is log out, pick dutch as your language in GDM, and log back in...but that assumes you want it ALL in dutch
<Bramme> i want only mozilla in dutch
<bob2> ibo: share it anonymously then
<char1iecha1k> hello can i have some help please installing linux-686-smp please
<bob2> char1iecha1k: you need to explain your problem first
<hondje> Bramme: hrm, okay
<mindspin> I had firefox and thunderbird enabled german language pack and it gave me strange efffects.. so I changed back to english
<char1iecha1k> when i type sudo apt-get install linux-686-smp it says package not found
<hondje> Bramme: Let me find out what I did...I set up firefox to run korean while everything else is english
<thoreauputic> synd: works here
<Chetic> mplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Chetic> Is there any way to make it not care about GL? It's not like it's really needed
<bob2> char1iecha1k: well, it does exist; paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<thoreauputic> synd: but I used beep ;)
<synd> thoreauputic: oo good deal : )
<bob2> Chetic: is that a binary mplayer from a package?
<Chetic> bob2, from an Ubuntu package, yeah
<bob2> Chetic: so...why don't you have libGL anymore?
<Chetic> bob2, fglrx messed it up and I can't get it fixed
<Chetic> I still have the actual file though, in the right place
<hondje> Bramme: does the languages thing in 'preferences' only affect the webpages themselves?
<bob2> Chetic: you tried to install it from outside ubuntu?
<char1iecha1k> bob2, i havent changed anything in there, do i neeed to before it works, if not i will paste it in flood
<bob2> char1iecha1k: paste it
<Chetic> bob2, sorry I don't follow
<Bramme> hondje, it's about thunderbird
<char1iecha1k> bob2, whats the full channel name
<iluciv> testing a file.sh file to see if it works possible??
<hondje> Bramme: Oh, I saw mozilla and got stupid, I don't have that one
<bob2> Chetic: anyway, don't install binary crap from outside ubuntu, and reinstall the xlibmesa-gl package now
<Bramme> hondje, btw, are you korean ?
<bob2> char1iecha1k: #flood
<hondje> Bramme: Nope, and I'm not dutch either :)
<char1iecha1k> bob2,  sorry im being thick
<hondje> But the missus is korean, and her mom cannot read english
<Chetic> bob2, I used Synaptic to install it.. the problem is not really in mplayer, I just want to bypass it
<Bramme> hondje, what are you then ?
<hondje> American
<bob2> Chetic: yes, I know.  the fix is to install the xlibmesa-gl package.
<Bramme> hondje, strange, because 'hondje' is a dutch word
<Chetic> bob2, I have it already.. how do I reinstall it then?
<hondje> Bramme: yep, puppy :)
<Bramme> :)
<bob2> Chetic: sudo apt-get --reinstall install xlibmesa-gl
<hondje> As in 'hondje is een gekke snoodaard'
<bob2> char1iecha1k: remove the # from the 3rd line and run 'sudo apt-get update', then you'll be able to install it
<hondje> I have a lot of dutch friends, my nick mutated over time
<Bramme> ow
<Bramme> nice
<char1iecha1k> bob2, cheers
<Bramme> :)
<hondje> Bramme: Seems like a nice place, never met a grumpy dutchie :)
<hondje> In fact, this coming Feb. I should be staying in Hilversum for a week
<Chetic> bob2, well that gave me this: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/xlibmesa-gl_6.8.2-10_amd64.deb (--unpack): | trying to overwrite `/usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2', which is also in package fglrx64-6-8-0 | dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<Bramme> well, i'm not dutch, i'm belgian
<Bramme> but that's pretty close :p
<bob2> Chetic: oh man
<iluciv> ok how many ways can you execute a "file.sh" file
<bob2> Chetic: who told you to install fglrx64-6-8-0?
<bob2> iluciv: 93
<hondje> plus xs4all hosts my website, nice w/ us hosts being stupid
<Chetic> bob2, I want hardware acceleration, ATi did
<hondje> Bramme: ah, my second week is going to be in Antwerpen :)
<iluciv> what!!
<bob2> Chetic: if you want hardware acceleration, read wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bob2> Chetic: you don't just go install broken packages from ati
<Bramme> hondje, Antwerpen rulez :d
<hondje> So my friend says, and it's time I visit him instead of making them fly here :)
<Chetic> bob2, I've followed several guides that say it should work fine
<bob2> Chetic: sudo dpkg -P fglrx64-6-8-0 ; sudo apt-get --reinstall install xlibmesa-gl
<bob2> Chetic: those guides are wrong
<Chetic> bob2, the people happily using it too? :/
<bob2> Chetic: yes
<iluciv> bob2: anyway to test a "file.sh" to see if it works or where it doesn't
<bob2> Chetic: those packages are incompatible with ubuntu
<Chetic> bob2, the latest version of ATi's drivers are the only ones that work with my graphics card
<hondje> Bramme: I just installed all that, and I'm getting the impression tat they only put everything in dutch if your session is set to dutch, too
<bob2> ouch
<Chetic> Yep, shitty situation
<hondje> and I can't get firefox to show the menus in korean right now either, I must have borked the work-around when I nuked firefox 20 times
* hondje should ahve written down what he did
<thoreauputic> iluciv:  sh file.sh or ./file.sh if you made it executable (chmod +x)
<char1iecha1k> bob2, i am going to paste what i got from doin g that into #flood
<bob2> char1iecha1k: show me your /etc/pt/sources.list now
<hondje> too bad firefox guys aren't as nice as these ubuntu cats, like bob2 the guru
<Bramme> hondje, how do i set the main language to dutch then ? (don't have gdm)
<iluciv> thoreauputic:well it's someone elses script to update the kernel and it did work now when I run it it only give a new command prompt underneith with no run
<hondje> Bramme: oh, that's a good question w/out gdm
<Bramme> lol
<hondje> Bramme: what are you doing, just startx?
<Bramme> euh, trying to get gdm working, but that failed since i had to deinstall alsa
<Howitzer> Wooooooohooooooooo
<Bramme> ( to compile it myself, long story :p )
<hondje> Bramme: apt-get install gdm complained?
<Bramme> yes
<hondje> oh, long story then :)
<Howitzer> i finally found Visual Boy Advance for Linux \ o /
<Bramme> ALSA is a depencie
<hondje> I screwed up gdm when I gave Entrace a spin :)
<thoreauputic> iluciv: do you understand the script? running other people's scripts without reading them and knowing what they do is... erm...not a good idea?
<Bramme> well, i'm going to eat
<Bramme> cu guys
<iluciv> thoreauputic: well I looked through it and I think I know what it is supposed to do I don't really know because I'd be able to make it work if I did; does that make sense? There doesn't seem to be anything wrong in the writing of it.
<Howitzer> btw
<Howitzer> where do i configure KDM in Kubuntu?
<ompaul> thoreauputic, can you take a pm?
<HrdwrBoB> Howitzer: #kubuntu
<Howitzer> -_-
<thoreauputic> ompaul: sure
<HrdwrBoB> it would be in the control center somewhere though
<ralf_> nas
<ralf_> como borro paquetes de programas con dpkg o con apt-get remove ?
<hondje> ralf_: #ubuntu-es
<char1iecha1k> bob2, looks like it is doing what is supposed to do now, shouldnt take too long on 2meg line
<hondje> ralf_: este canal hablamos ingles
<ralf_> hondje a perdon
<ralf_> okis asias
<hondje> :)
<bob2> char1iecha1k: cool
<CM> how do i change fstab to mount a fat32 floppy ?
<char1iecha1k> bob2, no errosr, shold i reboot now?
<bob2> char1iecha1k: yes
<MrEEE> [CM]  ... /dev/fd0         /mnt/floppy      vfat        noauto,user,rw   0   0
<mindspin> Howitzer what do you want to do ?
<Howitzer> well
<Howitzer> just want to configure it a bit
<Howitzer> auto-login after 30secs for example
<CM> MrEEE, thanks
<mindspin> the appearace? or what ever?
<hondje> CM: remember to umount the floppy before ejecting it, I've screwed that up so many times, and it's a bummer to lose data :(
<Howitzer> also yes
<CM> ;) lol
<mindspin> sudo kcontrol
<Howitzer> is it configurable like GDM?
<mindspin> and then have a look
<Howitzer> oh
<Howitzer> damn
<Howitzer> should've known that >_
<mindspin> no prob
<Howitzer> aaah
<Howitzer> Sys Administration 'login manager' :D
<CM> W00T just got the new 5.04 cd's :P
<Howitzer> wtf
<Howitzer> i can't go into root mode >_<
<CM> Howitzer, su then type password
<Howitzer> ah
<Howitzer> no i was talking about kcontrol :d
<CM> ahhhhh :|
<CM> login as root ?
<Howitzer> ubuntu doesn't support root :D
<thoreauputic> CM: su doesn't work on Ubuntu - we use sudo
<Howitzer> and i don't trust myself in rootmode :/
<hondje> this gconf-editor is neat
<CM> :O SU works for me
<thoreauputic> Howitzer: sudo -s to get a root shell
<HrdwrBoB> CM: not by default it doesn't
<CM> well it does on my one, i am using warty at the moment
<Howitzer> eek
<thoreauputic> CM: you've changed something from default
<HrdwrBoB> CM: then it's not default
<HrdwrBoB> on a plain warty/hoary install you cannot use su or login as root
<CM> su has always worked :\
<orjan> If i got a "Intel Pentrum 4"-processor should I download XMMS-"Intel x86" ?
<CM> and i have not changed any thing
<HrdwrBoB> CM: how did you set the root password
<thoreauputic> CM: did you use "expert" install ?
<HrdwrBoB> orjan: correct
<orjan> thx
<CM> i can't remember now
<Howitzer> lol
<HrdwrBoB> CM: setting the root password with sudo allows you to use su
<hondje> hrm, what's a 'musicbrainz_server'?
<CM> and i've fogot how to set the root password
<HrdwrBoB> but on a normal default install, you cannot use su
<CM> passwd ?
<Howitzer> wtf
<CM> let me check
<Howitzer> they have a 'blowfish' at the login manager as an icon
<Howitzer> perverts >_<
<char1iecha1k> bob2, thanks, its all working! i now get 2 cpu in the sys mon
<CM> yea i use passwd to set the root password
<CM> well sudo passwd
<bob2> cool
<bob2> there's no need to enable the root account, of course
<MrEEE> "no need" .. so true.. for readonly users...
<McScruff> dpkg-deb: control directory has bad permissions 2755 (must be >=0755 and <=0775)  - how do  ifix this
<hondje> MrEEE: I've only found one time I NEEDED root
<bob2> MrEEE: "readonly users"?
<hondje> which was odd, I figured pretending your uid was 0 was enough
<bob2> I've been using ubuntu for over a year now, and I've never needed a root account
<bob2> MrEEE: when doing what?
<hondje> bob2: ethereal
<CM> i use root alot but only in the terminal thing alt+ctrl+F2
<hondje> Some guy dropped the science on the why to me, has to do with kernel access
<xirtam> i get W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5
<bob2> hondje: ah, yeah
<xirtam> on apt-get update ... any ideas?
<MrEEE> cant access true hardware accel in "loser" (user) mode.. otherwise.. i agree.. root is forbidden :)
<bob2> tho, I use ethereal as a normal user
<asdfasdf> Does anybody know of any good open source python projects that a newcomer to python could analyse to understand how python works?
<bob2> xirtam: gpg --recv-key 40976EAF437D05B5 ; gpg --export 40976EAF437D05B5 | sudo apt-key add -
<hondje> bob2: I need it for testing out something, and could only use it right as root
<Howitzer> wth
<CM> at the moment i am using root in gnome because i am copying and editing system files
<bob2> MrEEE: add them to the video group
<Howitzer> i'm compiling this GBA Emulator
<bob2> CM: er, that's a bad idea to begin with
<CM> makes it more easy to do :P
<MrEEE> asdfasdf... check out some cool scripts for blender3d.org 's awesome little .. well go see
<Howitzer> and it keeps nagging about lzib or libpng mising
<CM> i am making a backup of system files for horey
<Howitzer> pfoe
<kvidell> oh my...
<thoreauputic> CM: great way to break your system in two clicks...
<kvidell> 10.4.1 is nice..
* kvidell pets the iBook
<Howitzer> Wha
<CM> lol
<Howitzer> Ubuntu 10.4.1? Oo
<kvidell> Tiger :-P
<asdfasdf> MrEEE... ok, but any simple projects? I've used blender before and I still dont fully understand 3D progs...
<Howitzer> we're only at 5.10 :/
<kvidell> OSx
<Howitzer> oooh
<kvidell> sorry. hehe
<Howitzer> okay :D
<Howitzer> hmm
<kvidell> I only use Ubuntu on my PC laptops
<kvidell> my desktops are mac
<bob2> Howitzer: install zlib0g-dev and libpng-dev
<CM> oooooo blender :P
<CM> i got blender :P
<Howitzer> if ubuntu 5.10 comes out, i'm going to ask my dad if i can order some cd's
<bob2> "if"?
<bob2> when!
<kvidell> aren't they free?
<xirtam> what is wrong with fluxbox in ubuntu ... ?
<bob2> kvidell: of course!
<hondje> There should be an option to pay for ubuntu CDs
<bob2> xirtam: it works for thousands of people
<hondje> I'd get them if I could buy them
<thoreauputic> xirtam: it freezes, right?
<bob2> hondje: why?
<cthulfuego> hondje: You can pay me anytime.
<Howitzer> ehh
<xirtam> thoreauputic: yes!
<cthulfuego> hondje: ... and I'll send you an ubuntu CD.
<xirtam> you know why?
<thoreauputic> xirtam: I have compiled my own fluxbox deb
<Howitzer> something weird is going on
<CM> i got lot's of ubuntu cd's
<hondje> bob2: Because I'd feel better about the resource usage then
<thoreauputic> xirtam: I can tell you about it if you wish
<xirtam> thoreauputic: what is the problem?
<hondje> cthulfuego: hehe :)  Are you a registered F/OSS project ;-)
<bob2> hondje: you can donate to ubuntu if you feel the urge
<HappyFool> hondje: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/donations/document_view
<thoreauputic> xirtam: hang on a tick
<xirtam> thoreauputic: let me download your deb-file ...
<Howitzer> when i do apt-get install, it automaticly installs, not asking for Y/N
<hondje> oh neat, donate...I thought they were trying to go w/ paid support for the bills
<cthulfuego> hondje: Registered? Do we have to _register_ now to be f/oss?
<asdfasdf> also, i hvae a laptop with windows xp 2nd ed. I want to install Ubuntu as 2nd os. Do i just defrag, reboot into cd and install? Does ubunty resize partitions properly?
<hondje> HappyFool: was it you who showed me that magical graphing lib?
<HappyFool> Howitzer: i think it only asks if there are extra dependencies to install
<HappyFool> hondje: matplotlib?
<Howitzer> ooh
<Fanskapet> hmm anyone tried to compile WINE on AMD64 ubuntu ?
<hondje> cthulfuego: with the official F/OSS man
<bob2> hondje: donations don't go to canonical
<Howitzer> configure: error: *** Couldn't find SDL library (version >= 1.2.2).
<Howitzer> wth
<hondje> HappyFool: ah yes, thank you sir!!
<bob2> hondje: they only go towards bounties
<hondje> HappyFool: I lost that bookmark :(
<bob2> Howitzer: so, install it
<Howitzer> i thought i had everything needed >_<
<bob2> Howitzer: libsdl1.2-dev
<hondje> bob2: oh, that's a noble causes
<thoreauputic> xirtam: you need to compile it with --disable-xmb   as a ./configure option
<Howitzer> damn
<HappyFool> hondje: http://matplotlib.sourceforge.net/ ?
<CM> woohoo silent hill 3 is so fun :P
<Howitzer> Ubuntians are the most noblest people alive!
<hondje> HappyFool: Yep, just clicked that from google...I tried it out the other day, it was awesome
<Howitzer> Silent Hill 3?(game or that lame movie with julia roberts?)
<thoreauputic> xirtam: I can dcc mine if you like: but you will need a ~/.xsession file for it
<CM> the game :P
<Fanskapet> that wineinstall tool just outputs checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<cthulfuego> hondje: I *AM* the official f/soss man!
<bob2> Fanskapet: install build-essential
<hondje> cthulfuego: RMS? Did you shave?! :o
<Howitzer> f/soss?
<cthulfuego> hondje: See, I have business cards and everything
<Fanskapet> bob2, been there.. done that :)
<thoreauputic> xirtam: do you want it?
<bob2> Fanskapet: talk to them then, their configure script is broken
<Howitzer> is it hard to make a distro? :/
<bob2> Fanskapet: assuming you deleted config.cache
<cthulfuego> Cthulfuego - F/OSS MAN - Devourer of Worlds
<bob2> Howitzer: a lot of pointless work
<Howitzer> why?
<hondje> Howitzer: Free/Open source
<Chetic> moagg, everybody play moagg
<cthulfuego> hondje: RMS isn't a _person_, it's a franchise.
<bob2> Howitzer: because there are already five bajillion distributions out there
<Howitzer> maybe o
<hondje> RMS is a prophet, brother cthulfuego
<CM> yes and ubuntu is the best :D
* cthulfuego eats hondjes family
<hondje> He saw the future
<Fanskapet> bob2,  hmm where is the config.cache located?
<cthulfuego> And the future was HAIRY!
<Howitzer> i just hope they don't make a distro made for acting like windows
<bob2> Fanskapet: in the source tree
<thoreauputic> xirtam: ping ?
<cthulfuego> !ping
<ubotu> Keep your fingers to yourself, cthulfuego.
<Howitzer> HOARY :w
<bob2> Howitzer: it's called lindows
<Howitzer> Ew
<Fanskapet> bob2,  yeah that im aware of but i can't find it in the tree :)
<CM> ewwwwwwwwwwwww
<cthulfuego> Ubuntu 5.04 - Hairy Hedgehod
<bob2> Fanskapet: guess that's not the problem then
<hondje> All the other 'big cats' are kinda hokey....ESR wants it to always be 1989, DJB is a putz, Linus is a human and ergo not-perfect, Larry Wall is too busy being funny and making a scary language...
<vniki> hi @ll
<Howitzer> they actually ABUSED linux into making a Winblows alike distro? *cries*
<bob2> Fanskapet: their configure script is screwed if it bails and you have build-essential installed
<hondje> de Raadt is de Rant :D
<bob2> Fanskapet: unless you have silly cflags or something set
<cthulfuego> hondje: Once you get past the seizures and drinking problem, I'm probably the sanest foss person.
<Fanskapet> bob2,  /usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc-lib/x86_64-linux/3.3.5/libgcc.a when searching for -lgcc
<hondje> Howitzer: on the plus side, lindows spends money on a few projects
<Fanskapet> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lgcc
<Fanskapet> that's what the logfile gives me
<hondje> resierfs offhand
<hondje> cthulfuego: I'd hope so, they're all nuts
* cthulfuego should go and sit and recover for a while
<Howitzer> Ubuntu does aswell(bounties?)
<bob2> Fanskapet: and you haven't changed any of the symlinks or anything?
<Howitzer> YES
<Howitzer> finally
<Howitzer> i compiled the GBA Emulator \ o /
<Fanskapet> bob2, nah.. followed the guide on ubuntuforums downloading the sourcetree from their cvs
<hondje> oh neat, nautilus desn't show backup files
<CM> woohoo at last got that damn floppy open
<bob2> yay forums
<bob2> Fanskapet: er
<hondje> Howitzer: what's a GBA emulator?
<bob2> Fanskapet: compiling wine on amd64 is kinda pointless
<Fanskapet> it is?
<bob2> Fanskapet: unless you actually have amd64 windows programs
<bob2> and I don't even think wine supports that
<Fanskapet> aha so it's unable to run 32bit apps?
<Howitzer> an emulator that you can play GameBoy Advance games on
<Fanskapet> ah well then i'l just throw it away :)
<Howitzer> btw, i this normal while compiling?
* twilight is away: pranzo
<Howitzer> if g++ -DPACKAGE_NAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_TARNAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_VERSION=\"\" -DPACKAGE_STRING=\"\" -DPACKAGE_BUGREPORT=\"\" -DPACKAGE=\"VisualBoyAdvance\" -DVERSION=\"1.7.2\" -DHAVE_LIBZ=1 -DHAVE_LIBPNG=1 -DHAVE_LIBPTHREAD=1 -DSTDC_HEADERS=1 -DHAVE_SYS_TYPES_H=1 -DHAVE_SYS_STAT_H=1 -DHAVE_STDLIB_H=1 -DHAVE_STRING_H=1 -DHAVE_MEMORY_H=1
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> aghh my eyes spam
<bob2> Howitzer: yes
<Howitzer> sorry for spam :(
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<bob2> twilight: please turn that off
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^ it's ok
<Howitzer> ehh
<hondje> Howitzer: How do you plug the games in?
<bob2> god g++ is slow
<bob2> I want to cry
<hondje> Howitzer: Or more likely, how do you dump the games to your hdd?
<Howitzer> VisualBoyAdvance ./[ROMnaam] 
<Howitzer> ehh
<Howitzer> well
<hondje> ah, say no more
<hondje> others do it, etc
<Howitzer> you can do it illegally(way easier)or legal way
<hondje> what's the legal way?
<Howitzer> legal way:
<Howitzer> buy the cartridge, buy a flash drive
<hondje> oh, the games are on flash cards?
<bob2> note that the legal way is probably still illegal in the US
<hondje> I thought they were on something else
<Howitzer> load the content of the cartridge into your pc
<Howitzer> but
<hondje> bob2: probably...I'm more interested in the morally-okay-to-hondje, which excludes the DMCA when it meets my opinion of fair use
<Howitzer> it doesn't work in linux since the programs for transferring it are windows only
<Howitzer> and actually
<hondje> oh, you can't just dump the contents?
<Howitzer> it should be fully legal
<hondje> then it is most certainly illegal, stupid dmca
<bob2> hondje: hah, amen
<Howitzer> because you bought the cartridge
<hondje> If you have to decode something, Howitzer, the dmca makes it illegal...which doesn't mean wrong :)
<Howitzer> and since you can do anything you would like to
<Howitzer> it isn't decoding
<Howitzer> the cartridge contains 1 file:
<Howitzer> -game-.gba
<hondje> hrm, I'll have to look into that, Howitzer .... my brother has a bunch of games that he doesn't use anymore
<Howitzer> and you open it like you open a .jpg with an image viewer
<hondje> bob2: is there a non-paypal way to donate?
<Howitzer> Woohoo
<Howitzer> it works
<Howitzer> now to just get a .gba :(
<hondje> I have a magical flash card reader that works in all distros w/ usb :)
<Howitzer> Oo
<bob2> hondje: someone's working on it, but I haven't heard anything about it in a while
<hondje> bob2: okay, I'll just monitor that or something
* hondje prefers to donate by visa
<inva|id> how do I flush my dns cache
<hondje> especially if I talk the boss man into it, like I did w/ mozilla
<lpih> Heh, i have 2 GFX cards in my comp, a GF4TI and voodoo1.
<lpih> Install defaulted Voodoo1 as my xorg card ;)
<hondje> lpih: hehehe
<Howitzer> oh god no
<Howitzer> OH GOD NO
<hondje> ubuntu defaulted to my onboard instead of my nvidia card
<hondje> maybe I should file a bug on that....
<lpih> + my X is freezing becouse i have Nvidia display card and newer kernel than 2.6.7
<Howitzer> that guy made his website 'optimized for IE' :'(
<lpih> It's a known problem :S
<lpih> had same when on gentoo :)
<hondje> lpih: really? I've never had a problem, what drivers you using?
<thoreauputic> xirtam: I'm assuming you don't want the fluxbox deb...
<lpih> hondje: apt-get install nvidia-glx ;)
<lpih> hondje: Me and my friend had EXACTLY the same problem, and same solution
<CM> well i am ready to install ubuntu 5.04 so wish me luck people :P
<hondje> lpih: ah, and X dies on you? Not using compositing voodoo?
<lpih> hondje: I'm using the GF4 now.
<hondje> lpih: interesting, what's the solution? Is it apg related?
<lpih> It doesn't die, it just .. Somehow loses "focus"
<lpih> you can move cursor, XMMS continues playing etc.
<lpih> but you cant do anything, even change VM
<lpih> And the solution was to change to older kernel :S
<hondje> can't ctrl-alt-f1 to a tty either, lpih ?
<lpih> Nope.
<lpih> all i can do is reboot
<hondje> Only newer-kernel + nvidia problem I had was with cedega about a year ago :-/
<lpih> It depends on the card i think
<lpih> hondje: People on the gentoo forums had same problem
<hondje> lpih: that's wild....my friend had problems with nvidia and gentoo hardened, but not the kernel..it was pax I think
<lpih> And the reason - unknown
<lpih> Dunno if it's known by now
<lpih> I'll make a new kernel now, lets see ->
<macarthy_> hi all
<lpih> Hi
<inva|id> how to flush my dns cache?
<hondje> lpih: ever mess w/ the agp settings in xorg.conf?
<lpih> hondje: Not really?
<macarthy_> how do I find out what package supplies X11/Xmu/StdSel.h
<lpih> My only "special" option is the busid :P
<hondje> lpih: a lot of crashes that have kernel tie-ins are fixed with that
<hondje> I'm not too hip to the science there, since I use a pci card, though
<lpih> :D
<lpih> The more human solution might just be a 2.6.7 kernel :)
* hondje lacks agp slots, and firefire ports
<lpih> After all, it works.
<hondje> yeah, but it's exploitable
<lpih> :O?
<thoreauputic> macarthy_: eter@prospero:~$ dpkg -S X11/Xmu/StdSel.h
<thoreauputic> libxmu-dev: /usr/X11R6/include/X11/Xmu/StdSel.h
<lpih> well this is a desktop computer inside a NAT :)
<hondje> yeah, there's one for all kernels < 2.6.8, I don't think it's remote but still ugly
<macarthy_> thoreauputic, thanks
<thoreauputic> macarthy_: dpkg -S is useful at times ;)
<macarthy_> super
<hondje> lpih: Option "NvAGP" "integer" is the option
<thoreauputic> macarthy_: I think it might be  dep for xlibs-dev, actually - I didn't install that directly AFAIK
<hondje> 0 kills agp, 1 uses nvidias internal agp, 2 uses agpgart, 3 uses agpgart if it's there, else nvidia's one
<hondje> default is 3, try 1 after you unload the agpgart module
<hondje> If not, then enjoy recompiling the kernel, sorry couldn't help, etc :)
<lpih> hondje: sounds like rocket science
<thoreauputic> macarthy_: yep - apt-cache show xlibs-dev shows it a s a dependency
<hondje> lpih: nah, rocket science is all F = ma ;-)
<lpih> .. or game of throw a dice
<hondje> lpih: I hear it hypothesized that agpgart changed, and that's why odd stuff happens....just junk I picked up in #nvidia
<nonexx> hello
<hondje> especially since us PCI users never have the problem
<lpih> Ok :)
<djs> macarthy_: http://packages.ubuntu.com provides a search interface for which packages provide a given file
<nonexx> any idea why "startx" fails, and "sudo startx" works ?
<lpih> nonexx: What does it say?
<lpih> sounds like chmod problem :)
<nonexx> lpih - no EE in logfile ...
<hondje> nonexx: just curious, why not use gdm?
<nonexx> lpih - GDM/KDM fail also
<HappyFool> nonexx: you're not using breezy by any chance?
<nonexx> I can type my login, then I come back to gdm
<nonexx> HappyFool - nope.
<hondje> nonexx: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start fails?
<nonexx> hondje - gdm starts. But I cant login
<nonexx> only way to start my system is "sudo startx", then I have my gnome (as root...)
<HappyFool> there's nothing in the gdm logs (/var/log/gdm/*) or ~/.xsession-errors ?
<hondje> nonexx: or in auth.log?
<Goshawk> i've a problem with java on firefox
<hondje> that's usually pretty comprehensive
<hondje> Goshawk: drop it on me, brother
<Goshawk> i installed the 2 packagges: sun-j2r... and sun-j2sdk
<lpk> Heh, i love weird problems ;)
<nonexx> hondje : Jun 18 13:36:34 localhost kdm: :0[6845] : (pam_unix) session opened for user jul by (uid=0)
<nonexx> Jun 18 13:36:34 localhost kdm: :0[6845] : (pam_unix) session closed for user jul
<nonexx> (kdm, yes. but same thing with gdm)
<Goshawk> but firefox does not use them
<hondje> nonexx: hrm, fascinating
<HappyFool> hey Heimdall -- any luck with your modem?
<hondje> Goshawk: did you make symlinks to the plugins dir?
<Goshawk> no... do i need to do them?
<hondje> nonexx: well, beats me man
<hondje> Goshawk: yeah, firefox only looks in its plugins dir for plugins
<nonexx> hondje - Ill try adding a new virgin user.
<hondje> Goshawk: did you install the java pkgs from sun?
<Goshawk> (i did not reat to make a link in the ubuntu wiki)
<Goshawk> hondje, sure
<nonexx> hondje - brb
<Heimdall> HappyFool : well no... :(
<HappyFool> Heimdall: hm
<hondje> Goshawk: ls -l /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<HappyFool> Heimdall: how far did you get?
<hondje> Goshawk: or better, ls -l /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<Goshawk> on the ubuntu wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com//Java there is nothing about a creation of a sym link in the method 1 (sun packages)
<hondje> Goshawk: okay, let me take a looksie
<Heimdall> HappyFool : well I didn't go so far... but I installed all we spoke about
* hondje never saw that how-to
<Heimdall> HappyFool : I begin to have serious doubts
<HappyFool> Heimdall: why's that?
<Goshawk> hondje, if i'm not going wrong, in the wiki there is written only to download and install packages
<runenes> I want to connect 2 computers together using their wireless card, can that be done in linux without an accses point?
<nonexx> hondje - same thing with a new created user.
<hondje> nonexx: I'm totally out of thoughts, man
<Heimdall> HappyFool : well... I think I have installed all, but it still dont detect the modem
<hondje> nonexx: that's really odd to me
<hondje> nonexx: mess with anything X related lately?
<nonexx> hondje - nope. And it works fine as root
<nonexx> I have quite enough of ubuntu, to be honest ...
<Goshawk> hondje, s$ ls
<Goshawk> libflash-mozplugin.so  libjavaplugin.so
<hondje> nonexx: well damn, that's just bizarre....I'd tell you to ask in #ubuntu...but hrm
<Goshawk> there is the libjavaplugin.so
<hondje> Goshawk: ls -l libjavaplugin.so
<hondje> btw, if you type just libjava<tab> where <tab> is hitting it, it'll spell it out for you
<Goshawk> ls -l libjavaplugin.so
<Goshawk> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 39 2005-06-17 22:24 libjavaplugin.so -> /etc/alternatives/firefox-javaplugin.so
<hondje> nonexx: yeah, I can dig it, that's an insane bug
<hondje> Goshawk: file /etc/alternatives/firefox-javaplugin.so
<Heimdall> HappyFool :I installed the source and dameon package
<hondje> nonexx: Maybe #gnome would know, since gdm is their thing
<Goshawk>  ls -l /etc/alternatives/firefox-javaplugin.so
<Goshawk> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 58 2005-06-17 22:24 /etc/alternatives/firefox-javaplugin.so -> /usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<Heimdall> HappyFool : and it seems to be successful
<Goshawk> going to see if that exixst
<HappyFool> Heimdall: ok. and the build? (make-kpkg) ?
<hondje> Goshawk: run that file command
<hondje> file shows you what kind of file something is...*nix uses magic numbers, not extensions like 'other' operating systems
<Heimdall> HappyFool : hum... this I don't know very well what it does
<Heimdall> is it for the kernel-package ?
<Mez> I hate it when arts crashes
<HappyFool> Heimdall: i'm actually just trying to install the created deb and it's refusing. odd
<hondje> Goshawk: it should say 'libjavaplugin_oji.so: ELF 32-bit LSB shared object, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), stripped'
<HappyFool> Heimdall: well, there's a build step
<HappyFool> Heimdall: it's not enough to just install the source
<Goshawk> hondje, wait i found the problem
<hondje> HappyFool: using make-kpkg?
<HappyFool> hondje: yeah. Heimdall has a smartlink modem
<Heimdall> HappyFool : I admit that I'm quite lost with all of these things to do
<hondje> HappyFool: I was wondering, do the debs it makes run update-grub?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: yeah, i guess it is a bit of an information overload
<hondje> Goshawk: what's that?
<verveeld> has anybody installed ubuntu as a dual-boot 2nd OS on a machine with winXP
<HappyFool> hondje: i don't know. this is for building a module only, for a modem, so i don't think that is needed in this case
<HappyFool> verveeld: yip, i have
<Heimdall> HappyFool : I typed lspci and it told me SiS AC'97 modem controller
<thoreauputic> verveeld: lots of people
<HappyFool> Heimdall: ah
<Goshawk> hondje, Goshawk  ls -l /etc/alternatives/firefox-javaplugin.so
<Goshawk> Goshawk lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 58 2005-06-17 22:24 /etc/alternatives/firefox-javaplugin.so -> /usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so do you remember this? ok... but this file does not exixst there, it's in another directory!, it's in /usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7
<hondje> HappyFool: oh, okay
<HappyFool> Heimdall: heh. so all this might be for nothing ? ;)
<hondje> Goshawk: hehehe
<Goshawk> hondje, by default the jre directory is miss, this should be fixed...
<Goshawk> :D
<HappyFool> Heimdall: never fear! there is a neat little script available from here: http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/ that should tell you what driver you need
<Heimdall> HappyFool : hummm I'm not sure, because... I search on the web with this reference, and I found something about smartlink modem too
<Goshawk> i've to change the link fron /etc/alternatives
<Goshawk> how can i report this bu?
<Goshawk> bug?
<hondje> Goshawk: There's two way to do java, and the technically easy make-jpkg one I always forget, so I do it by hand (easy once you've done it a couple times)
<hondje> Goshawk: yeah, https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<Heimdall> HappyFool : do u know windows ?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: err, a little
<hondje> Goshawk: or just update the wiki, that's why it's a wiki ;-)
<Goshawk> hondje, yes... but i use ubuntu for 15 pcs at work, and i wanna an easy apt-get command to make it running
<Goshawk> :D
<hondje> Goshawk: oh, in that case make HappyFool tell you the magic way
<Heimdall> HappyFool : well; it tells me thah mymodem is a smartlink
<lpk> Hmm does anyone remember where to disable antialias from XFce4?
<Goshawk> hondje, it's not a missed information, it seems a bug
<HappyFool> hondje: hrm? ;)
<hondje> oh, Goshawk, then bugs away ;-)  Or tell them in #ubuntu-motu
<hondje> HappyFool: the magic make-jpkg thing
<HappyFool> Heimdall: then it probably is a smart link
<Goshawk> ok.. ubuntu-motu
<HappyFool> hondje: err
<Goshawk> thanks :D
<xxenon> hondje - nonexx here. For some reason, /tmp was +w for root only. Thats what caused my problem
<HappyFool> hondje: i think that's Seveas speciality ;)
<Goshawk> time to have lunch.. see you
<hondje> xxenon: wow, how odd, I'd have never guessed
<hondje> xxenon: how'd you figure it out?
<Heimdall> HappyFool : so, I did dpkg -i for the source and daemon .deb
<hondje> !java
<ubotu> somebody said java was https://wiki.ubuntu.com//Java
<xxenon> hondje - "man startx" complained about not being able to create a temporary file ...
<Heimdall> but I think I did the things not in the right order
<hondje> Goshawk: Hit up Seveas, his way makes a nice .deb you can share to all your boxes
<hondje> xxenon: ah, good thinking
<hondje> xxenon: you know what sucks, is that now you mention it, I once set up /tmp accidently mounted ro, and had all sorts of X problems
<xxenon> hondje - I would have expected something more detailed in the logfile....
<hondje> xxenon: yeah, like (EE) CANNOT WRITE TO /TMP!!
<xxenon> exactly.
<HappyFool> Heimdall: ok, you also need to install kernel-package and module-assistant (both downloaded debs)
<xxenon> there was no EE at all.
<thoreauputic> lpk: I don't know about anti-alias in xfce, but you can set it in /etc/fonts/local.conf IIRC
<hondje> Xorg errors are half the time useless
<Heimdall> HappyFool : actually, now I can make tests, it is easier since I'm not on my laptop anymore
<xxenon> well, thx for your time, hondje.
<HappyFool> xxenon: and nothing in ~/.xsession-errors ?
<hondje> xxenon: Glad you got it working...any idea why no write to /tmp?
<mindspin> <7join #kubuntu
<Heimdall> HappyFool : I think it is done
<xxenon> HappyFool - I hadnt checked it.
<HappyFool> xxenon: just a guess. i think stderr gets piped there
<Heimdall> I'm sure at least for modules-assistant because I used it
<lpk> hondje: thanks for the agp tip, seems somewhat stable(r)
<HappyFool> Heimdall: ok
<ivolooser> hi together
<HappyFool> Heimdall: so you can work there now without leaving irc?
<hondje> lpk: Hope it stays that way, and they're pretty smart in #nvidia if it borks on you some more
<lpk> :}
<Heimdall> I made what is written in README.Debian
<Heimdall> HappyFool : yes, I have my laptop right next to me
<Heimdall> I'm booting it
<HappyFool> Heimdall: excellent
<hondje> wow, I made cat cry
<HappyFool> Heimdall: let me know when you get to a command prompt
<Heimdall> (I've been able to modify grub !!!) :-D
<hondje> cat said "...Too much output, ignoring rest..."
<ivolooser> is there someone witch can help me to update breezy ?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: heh -- good stuff
<ivolooser> everytime after an update i xserver doesnt work
<mindspin> Kubuntu question:can anybody tell me why only time and timezone and not date is shown in taskbar? I've enabled show datein kcontrol
<hondje> ivolooser: /topic, buddy....X is hosed in breezy for a bit
<HappyFool> breezy is broken atm; if you're not a hacker, maybe you shouldn't be using it
<Fanskapet> ahh. I becoming more and more for each day :)
* hondje starts ESR countdown to hacker-vs-cracker troll
<kbrooks> heh
<ivolooser> what i should use?
<HappyFool> hoary
<robotgeek> :)
<kbrooks> ivolooser, hoary
<ivolooser> ok thanks so far.
<hondje> HappyFool: oh, if you're bored and want some fun, find an apple forum and tell them how you hope for Dell to sell boxes w/ OS X
<robotgeek> it's breezy hour in here!
<ivolooser> i try it... could i change just the sources?
<kbrooks> hoary != breezy  and hoary > breezy
<kbrooks> :)
<hondje> ivolooser: downgrades w/ apt are near impossible
<HappyFool> hondje: heh. i'll stick to emacs-vs-vi, thanks
<kbrooks> hondje, its possible tho
<ivolooser> ok - thanks, i hope see you later guys
<hondje> HappyFool: Not even an occasional *BSD is dying? :-(
<robotgeek> HappyFool: vi rocks!
<Heimdall> HappyFool : modify the grub command wasn't difficult with a good graphic editor ;)
<robotgeek> let me start if off!!
<hondje> kbrooks: yeah, I only could do it once though :) pinning madness
<raux> hi
<raux> why I have this message
<raux> An error occurred while loading the archive.
<HappyFool> robotgeek: hold your position. a re-education team is en route
<raux> raux Command exited abnormally.
<verveeld> thoreauputic: ja i know about that stuff, thanks hey
<HappyFool> Heimdall: gedit?
<Heimdall> yes
<thoreauputic> verveeld: OK
<HappyFool> good stuff
<Heimdall> I tried emacs... but I haven't got it
<robotgeek> HappyFool: when i am editing text, i want to edit text...no browse the web! I have firefox for that!!
<Heimdall> I think it is on the cd, I hope
<HappyFool> it's on the cd, i think. you can use synaptic to install it
<Heimdall> hehe
<Heimdall> synaptic ?
<thoreauputic> robotgeek: ed! ed is the editor! man ed! *grin*
<kbrooks> yes
<HappyFool> Heimdall: yeah, package install thingy. System -> Administration -> Synaptic
<robotgeek> thoreauputic: :)
<skywater> hello everyone. does ubuntu supports intel wireless 2200bg network card?
<Heimdall> ah I didn't know that, I have a lot to learn ;)
<Heimdall> well now I'm ready
<raux> I want to extract an .rar file but I have this error: An error occurred while loading the archive. Command exited abnormally.
<hondje> skywater: intel cards are well supported in linux, but YMMV
<HappyFool> Heimdall: synaptic is a little better when you have an internet connection though ;)
<Heimdall> term openned
<HappyFool> Heimdall: ok
<raux> what's wrong ? :S
<HappyFool> Heimdall: cd /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5
<verveeld> ok, let me rephrase ques - anybody installed ubuntu on a hard drive with only one partition with winXP on it?
<verveeld> in a dual boot
<Heimdall> HappyFool :ok
<robotgeek> verveeld: u need to repartition!
<hondje> thoreauputic: You're wise and cunning in the ways of the Ubuntu...
<HappyFool> Heimdall: now sudo make-kpkg modules_image
<robotgeek> raux: maybe the rar is compressed with latest and greatest winrar?
<mindspin> verveeld take a live cd and use gparted or partition magic on xp
<verveeld> robotgeek: i know, but has anybody actually used the ubuntu resize partition tool in the installer
<robotgeek> HappyFool: the debian way, i see!
<hondje> thoreauputic: where would I go to find a guy to help me track down my firefox problems, someone who can devote time and lots of know-how
<HappyFool> robotgeek: well, the way described in /usr/share/doc/sl-modem-source/README.Debian, anyway
<verveeld> mindspin: what about the ubuntu installer, doesn't it also repartition
<obrien> Hello.. for some reason.. i cannot get sound out of xmms when i choose ALSA or ESD..all sounds work in Gnome.. could someone help?
<Heimdall> ok
<mindspin> never tried it
<Heimdall> it does something,wait
<robotgeek> verveeld: i am on a mac, gparted doesn't work ...
<thoreauputic> hondje: he who thinks himself wise has not attained the Ubuntu Way *g*
<HappyFool> Heimdall: might take a little while. you should see lots of exciting commands and stuff
<Heimdall> lol yeah I see
<raux> robotgeek,  if it's possible, then I can't extract it ?
<Heimdall> a LOT of things
<HappyFool> Heimdall: that last line should be: 'Module /usr/src/modules/sl-modem processed fine'
<verveeld> i'm using intel x86
<thoreauputic> hondje: I haven't been following your firefox woes...
<robotgeek> verveeld: i havent tried it, but it *should* work!
<mindspin> verveeld make a backup first
<Heimdall> yeah I was just typing it to you :)
<Heimdall> so ?
<verveeld> robotgeek: *should* work! lol! BETTER work!
<robotgeek> raux: i am not really sure...
<raux> ok
<hondje> thoreauputic: amazingly slow to render pages, frequent segfaults on stupid stuff, immune to apt-get remove --purge and reinstalls
<HappyFool> Heimdall: ok, now 'cd ..' and 'ls *.deb'
<hondje> I've been filing heavily detailed bugs, but no love :-/
<robotgeek> verveeld: atleast then, we would know!!
<Heimdall> yeah I think I had already done this
<thoreauputic> hondje: hmm - you didn't use the version from *shudder* backports, did you?
<verveeld> robotbeek: lol
<HappyFool> Heimdall: you should see a file 'sl-modem-modules-2.6.10.....deb' where ... probably depends on your precise kernel version
<Heimdall> coz I already have the deb file
<HappyFool> Heimdall: ok
<Heimdall> in fact
<Heimdall> I have two debs file there
<HappyFool> Heimdall: i tried to install this file earlier and it broke, but i think we can force it
<HappyFool> oh?
<hondje> thoreauputic: hell no ;) I've known jdong since before he got 'buntufied, I know better ;)
<Heimdall> one ..custom...
<HappyFool> and the other?
<thoreauputic> hondje: heh
<HappyFool> oh...
<Heimdall> let me tell you wait
<HappyFool> Heimdall: stand-by
<Heimdall> this is long
<thoreauputic> hondje: have you tried disabling IPV-6 in about:config ?
<HappyFool> you can cut-and-paste with the mouse
<Heimdall> they were probably there before
<hondje> thoreauputic: oh yeah, I did all the standard stuff
<HappyFool> Heimdall: can you hang on one second?
<hondje> Ng was kind enough to dig around with me, and was stunned at the badness I'm getting
<thoreauputic> hondje: ah... well I know not, then, Grasshopper ;-)
<hondje> Sometimes firefox will freeze and run at 100% cpu for two or three minutes :(
<hondje> thoreauputic: I shall find Mr. Firefox and fix this
<obrien> Could someone help me with sound? Sound works fine in GNOME sound events, logon etc...but i cannot get sound from xmms, beep-media-player..i tried to set XMMS to use alsa and esd, and still no luck
<Heimdall> sure
<verveeld> thanks all, i'll be off either destroying winxp or giving it a new friend... c u later when I'm trying to setup ISDN properly!
<HappyFool> Heimdall: i think maybe one needs to be in 'linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386' not 'linux-headers-2.6.10-5'
<robotgeek> hondje: firefox was doing that to me on OS X, but it's been all good on linux
<HappyFool> Heimdall: hmm
<mindspin> hondje You can beleave it or not, but i fixed that on a thinkpad by disabling acpi
<Heimdall> sl-modem-modules-2-6.10_2.9.9a-lubuntu4+10.00.Custom_i386.deb
<verveeld> probably not today tho! cheers everyone and thanks again
<hondje> mindspin: hrm, this is on a desktop
<HappyFool> no, it's still a .Custom_i386.deb file
<HappyFool> Heimdall: what's the other one called?
<mindspin> 't was just an idea
<hondje> mindspin: I love ideas, thanks :)
* hondje lsmod | grep acpi
<hondje> WOW, I have a lot of modules
<Heimdall> sl-modem-modules-2-6.10-5-386_2.9.9a-lubuntu4+2.6.10-34-i386.deb
<robotgeek> hondje: :)
<hondje> robotgeek: I should whip out wc, looks like 50
<Goshawk> i've a file. how can i see in wich package this file is in?
<robotgeek> modules shootout, anyone? :)
<hondje> pcspkr                  3496  0 <---okay, why's that not compiled in? :o
<Goshawk> which
<robotgeek> 44
<HappyFool> Heimdall: hmm, i think that one might be the better one to install
<Heimdall> oki
<HappyFool> Heimdall: i don't know why i keep getting a 'Custm.deb', but nevermind
<hondje> oh hey, not compiled in on sarge, either
<robotgeek> Goshawk: what exactly are u looking for?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: 'sudo dpkg -i <that-file>'
<Heimdall> ok, you know I'v made a lot of things... I don't remember where this file come from
<HappyFool> Heimdall: err
<hondje> any way to make ls show absolute paths?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: well, let's try it anyway
<Goshawk> robotgeek, i've a file, and i know that it's inside a package that i've installed, how can i locate the package?
<Goshawk> which option of dpkg?
<Heimdall> I'm doning it
<robotgeek> Goshawk: 'dpkg -l' to list
<HappyFool> errors? success?
<Heimdall> HappyFool : creating /dev/modem symlink, pointing to /dev/ttySL0
<HappyFool> Heimdall: excellent
<robotgeek> Goshawk: now, i am not sure how to check for installed...but that shud give u a list of all packages on your system
<Heimdall> HappyFool : I ahd this already many times
<Heimdall> had*
<HappyFool> Heimdall: oh
<Heimdall> yes
<HappyFool> Heimdall: so not so excellent
<Goshawk> robotgeek, it's a list of installed packages, not the fiels inside them
<Heimdall> but never mind, continue
<hondje> anyway to make ls show absolute paths?
<robotgeek> Goshawk: you might want to do a "dpkg -l | less"
<Heimdall> the daemon ?
<mindspin> lstree ?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: does lsmod|grep sl-modem show anything
<hondje> mindspin: hrm
<Goshawk> robotgeek, yes i think the same
<HappyFool> Heimdall: yeah, we can check that in a moment
<mindspin> nope
<HappyFool> Heimdall: you've installed it, right? sl-modem-daemon?
<hondje> mindspin: what pkg is that in?
<mindspin> haha
<Heimdall> lsmod|grep sl-modem does nothing
<mindspin> thought I had something similiar on woody ;-)
<Goshawk> robotgeek, do you know more about  dpkg -S | --search filename-search-pattern ...
<Goshawk>                   Search for a filename from installed packages.
<Goshawk> ??
<Goshawk> this should do te stuff
<mindspin> on woody is pstree
<mindspin> its even on ubuntu
<robotgeek> Goshawk: nope, never played with it too much!
<robotgeek> Goshawk: sorry!
<mindspin> shows only processes...
<Goshawk> robotgeek, ok i'll investigate
<|Ivanch0|> hi someone have instaled a lan between ubuntu wxp?
<Goshawk> :D
<Heimdall> HappyFool : lsmod|grep sl-modem does nothing, what was it for ?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: lsmod lists loaded kernel modules
<Heimdall> oh .. :(
<HappyFool> Heimdall: | is a 'pipe' , and grep is a text search utility
<HappyFool> Heimdall: don't despair yet
<rob^> Heimdall, you shouldn't run a command you dont understand...
<Heimdall> :/
<robotgeek> alrite ppls, later!
<HappyFool> Heimdall: you don't remember what the command you gave to build the non-custom deb was, by any chance?
<Heimdall> rob^ I know but I trust HappyFool
<rob^> ok :)
<mindspin> ls -R shows path recursively
<Heimdall> HappyFool : you mean the custom one ?
<mindspin> ls --help gives help
<HappyFool> no, the non-custom one ;) the one you finally installed
<Heimdall> I thought it was the make commande
<Heimdall> lol
<Heimdall> HappyFool : maybe we would spend more time to re-do all from the begining, now that I can type the command it shouldn't be too long ?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: i think everything is ok
<Heimdall> ah ok
<HappyFool> Heimdall: we probably just need to start the daemon and load the module
<Heimdall> yeah
<Heimdall> so the daemon I've already tied to start it
<Heimdall> in /etc/init.d
<Heimdall> restart
<kmikz> hey you guys.... can't fint ethereal in synaptic.... i know it should be there... what ever shall I do ?   :)))
<hondje> kmikz: do you have 'universe' repositories set up?
<kmikz> don't know
<HappyFool> Heimdall: and what did it say?
<Heimdall> HappyFool : to install the daemon I did dpkg -i sl-modem-daemon....deb
<Heimdall> to the file you told me to dowload
<hondje> kmikz: /msg me and I'll show you how to check it, and add it if needed
<HappyFool> Heimdall: right, but when you did /etc/init.d/slmodemd (or whatever) what did it say?
<bycv> hi all
<jwark> i have a case scenario here... i couldn't save a file into a floppy disk in a not admin mode
<Heimdall> I'm doing it right now to tell you
<Heimdall> => /etc/init.d. sl-modem-daemon restart ok?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: the command?
<Heimdall> yes
<HappyFool> Heimdall: try 'sudo /etc/init.d/sl-modem-daemon restart'
<jwark> do i need to mount it in a not admin environment???
<Heimdall> I saw on the howto page to type this
<HappyFool> Heimdall: i'm not sure of the precise command name -- you can use tab completion
<thoreauputic> jwark: use the "users" option in /etc/fstab
<HappyFool> Heimdall: otherwise maybe 'sudo invoke-rc.d sl-modem-daemon restart'
<HappyFool> Heimdall: i believe those two commands are equivalent
<quidoff> hi I just downloaded the new kernel. Does anyone know a good tut for how to install it
<thoreauputic> HappyFool: correct
<HappyFool> thoreauputic: do you know make-kpkg at all?
<Heimdall> HappyFool : look at this : https://wiki.ubuntu.com//BinaryDriverHowto at the end of the page
<thoreauputic> HappyFool: no, I've never needed to compile a kernel ;)
<Heimdall> HappyFool : his driver seems rather finicky. Basically, if it works, a file called /dev/ttySL0 will exist. If it doesn't work, running sudo /etc/init.d/sl-modem-daemon restart may help, as might running modprobe slamr, but it seems somewhat random. A reboot may help too.
<HappyFool> thoreauputic: ah ok. i can't tell why the module compile command is building a 'custom' module
<hondje> thoreauputic: never got curious, or felt the urge to get some cred? :-D
<tsk> hi, why don't i have a man page for gethostid()?
<bob2> tsk: install manpages-dev
<tsk> bob2: oh, excellent :)
<nexuslab> hi
<HappyFool> Heimdall: ah-ha
<thoreauputic> hondje: one day when I'm feeling motivated I'll look into it I guess :)
<Heimdall> HappyFool yes ?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: is this how you got that .deb ? the one that wasn't custom?
<hondje> thoreauputic: It's overrated
<HappyFool> Heimdall: ok
<xoz> tsk: man gethostid without ()?
<Heimdall> I don't know
<hondje> thoreauputic: everyone goes on about performance, but I did some actual serious number smashing, and the difference was minimal :-/
<HappyFool> Heimdall: standby, let me run this quick. I wonder how i did it before *puzzlement*
* hondje loves one-test benchmarks and generalizations
<jwark> hello guys... any tips for a newbie on ubuntu???
<Mez> jwark, http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<thoreauputic> hondje: so the general wisdom has it: rather like the fact that a default slackwre install is usually fsster than gentoo ;-)
<nexuslab> i installed kubuntu...without dhcp...so without net repositories...then after installation...when i try to do "sudo mycommand" i get this error: sudo: unable to lookup desktop via gethostbyname()
<hondje> jwark: I have a good one....try to drink deeply of package management, especially if you're coming from windows
<hondje> thoreauputic: I love that little factoid ;-)
<nexuslab> Password : postdrop: unable to look up public /pickup:no such file or directory
<Heimdall> HappyFool : sudo /etc/init.d/sl-modem-daemon restart tells :
<Mez> hondje, how do you drink code?
<jwark> thanks , Mez!
<hondje> thoreauputic: It's a shoddy benchmark, but I left the box running for 3 days each time running the numbers, I figure that's intensive enough that you'd notice
<hondje> Mez: With zen-fu
<griff> hi all - I'm trying to start lm_sensors - and I'm getting the error "setting sensor limits..." any quick solutions?
<jwark> hondje, what's a package management???
<HappyFool> Heimdall: hrm. i think that might be for warty - the 'Depends' field is already updated
<hondje> jwark: You know how in windows, you go to sites and download stuff to run?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: i guessed the module name wrong earlier, btw
<hondje> jwark: well, in Ubuntu you click 'system' on the panel, go to 'administration', and run 'synaptic' and it'll magically download and install things for you
<HappyFool> Heimdall: try 'lsmod|grep slamr'
<Heimdall> HappyFool : shutting down samrtlink modem driver normmallu, loading ALSA modem driver into kernel... done. Starting smartlnk modem driver for : hw:0. creating /dev/modem smylink, pointing to /dev/ttySL0.
<hondje> jwark: then, your computer will automatically update itself when bug fixes come out
<IRCmad_alfred> hi everyone! i need some advice for monitor res settings...
<hondje> Totally one of the great perks of most linux distros, and not emphasised enough IMHO to newbies :(
<HappyFool> Heimdall: and ls -l /dev/modem shows?
<Heimdall> HappyFool : slamr 376004 0
<HappyFool> Heimdall: good stuff
<hondje> Mez: You were the one talking about the newbie rescue service, right?
<rob^> where is the alsa configuration wiki?
<Heimdall> ls -l /dev/modem :
<thoreauputic> hondje: in fact, windows refugees have trouble understanding the concept, it seems
<jwark> oh, now i see.... thanks hondje!
<hondje> jwark: play with it, you'll grow addicted I promise :)
<jwark> you, guys rock! thanks for the help
<IRCmad_alfred> no really, i've got a radeon 9800 with two monitors connected
<rob^> !alsa
<ubotu> rob^: I don't know
<rob^> dam
<hondje> thoreauputic: and it's made worse by how it's underempasized, I think
<thoreauputic> jwark: the search function is particularly useful
<thoreauputic> hondje: agreed
<Heimdall> HappyFool : lrwxrwxrwx l root root 6 2005-06-18 14:35 /dev/modem -> ttySL0
<hondje> I'd like to see it more 'in your face', since it's such a different concept for newbies
<HappyFool> Heimdall: ok, it looks like it might be working
<Heimdall> oki
<Heimdall> so ?
<Heimdall> now I have nothing more to do ?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: well, let's see if we can test it
<Heimdall> at least the driver works
<Heimdall> ok
<HappyFool> Heimdall: try in your home directory typing 'wvdialconf wvdial.conf' and see what happens
<thoreauputic> hondje: I'm hoping there will be a "first run" popup with some info for Breezy, for those reasons
<HappyFool> Heimdall: you might need to sudo that, but try it without first
<Heimdall> ok
<kbrooks> you know what's strange?
<hondje> thoreauputic: Oh, yeah....I was thinking making the 'add-remove programs' thing more comprehensive, get their feet wet
<Heimdall> HappyFool : I don't need sudo
<nexuslab> Ineed help people .I installed kubuntu...without dhcp...so without net repositories...then after installation...when i try to do "sudo mycommand" i get this error:
<nexuslab> sudo: unable to lookup desktop(my host name...) via gethostbyname()
<nexuslab> Password : postdrop: unable to look up public/pickup:no such file or directory
<hondje> hell, it took me until like 2003 until I started using package managers, probably because I started on mdk and urpmi sucked bad at the time.....
<Heimdall> HappyFool : it writes a lot of stuff
<hondje> kbrooks: what's strange?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: does it look like good or bad news?
<thoreauputic> hondje: at least it has an "advanced" button that opens synaptic: but then, most new users are scred of "advanced" buttons...
<Heimdall> HappyFool : everything seems to be OK
<thoreauputic> *scared
<HappyFool> Heimdall: yay
<Kamping_Kaiser> nexuslab, have you rebooted the box?
<Heimdall> HappyFool : as it is written on each end line
<kbrooks> hondje, nothing :P
<hondje> thoreauputic: well, some probably are, but I think most newbies are pretty computer saavy w/ windows and like to press buttons like 'advanced', it tempts them :)
<hondje> kbrooks: that was strange :p
<Heimdall> HappyFool : and at the end : "found a modem on /dev/ttySL0"
<HappyFool> Heimdall: ok, that sounds promising
<hondje> though I get the whole 'bring in the real newbies' idea
<thoreauputic> hondje: I guess most people who install an OS are not really "newbies"
<Heimdall> HappyFool : ok so looks like it was the good driver for the modem right ?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: yeah, looks like it's a go
<hondje> thoreauputic: yeah, though if in some crazy land ubuntu gets OEM'd, that'd be different
<HappyFool> Heimdall: you need to setup ppp now (i.e., dial-up settings)
<Heimdall> HappyFool : ok so now I go to SSYTEM->ADMINISTRATION->NETWORK
<HappyFool> Heimdall: try first the gnome ppp thing. yeah, there exactly
<quidoff> how do I install the new kernel 2.6.12? I downloaded it from http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.12.tar.bz2
<hondje> thoreauputic: getting synaptic in their faces w/ a clearer explaination of what it is, and my 'places' menu bug I think would be good ideas
<thoreauputic> hondje: ah, but then there would no doubt be an OEM instruction wizard too
<nexuslab> Kamping_Kaiser yes
<hondje> thoreauputic: oh yeah, no doubt
<Heimdall> HappyFool :: I wrote the parameters already
<HappyFool> Heimdall: at some point you'll need a phone line to test this with ;)
<HappyFool> Heimdall: ok
<Heimdall> in connexion per modem
<Heimdall> BUT
<bionic> Can anyone help so i can play sound from more than one sound source at the same time? I've done the things on http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly but that didnt fix it. Thanks. I actually managed to to get xmms and mplayer to run at the same time, that was when i changed the output plugin in xmms to alsa. But what do i do with sources that use OSS? anyway to force them?
<HappyFool> but?
<Tronex> hi there
<Heimdall> but
<Heimdall> just before lunch
<Kamping_Kaiser> nexus lab, thats usualy a result of the hostnames not matching.
<Heimdall> I tried "auto detect" the modem
<Tronex> does anyone of you happen to have a notebook with an ati rage mobility chipset ?
<Heimdall> and it found nothing
<Heimdall> let me try another time
<nexuslab> Kamping_Kaiser more times...same error...may it depends on the fact i have no lan card installed...better...i have but it doesn't recognize it..is a 3c940 gigabit lancard
<hondje> thoreauputic: I'd also like to see a thing where if you're in nautilus, and you have a file you don't have permission on, and you try to delete it, it pops up a gksudo box to let you do it
<hondje> Or to move it, or change permissions....chmod seems scary to all newbies
<nexuslab> but if i'm not root...i cant install  the card!!!
<HappyFool> Heimdall: the phone line might have to be plugged in
<thoreauputic> hondje: yes, that should happen: but with a warning/question I feel
<Heimdall> HappyFool : proprieties -> modem-> auto-detect ok ?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: and try pointing it to /dev/ttySL0 instead of /dev/modem, though that shouldn't matter
<hondje> thoreauputic: hrm, you can change the title w/ gksudo
<raavi02> Hello everybody. I have specific problem in regard to detect the network printer.
<HappyFool> Heimdall: ag, i wouldn't bother with that
<thoreauputic> hondje: true
<HappyFool> Heimdall: just tell it to use /dev/modem
<Kamping_Kaiser> nexuslab, so you cant get root access?
<Heimdall> HappyFool : ok wait
<thoreauputic> hondje: I guess it a Zenity box?
<hondje> zenity?
<raavi02> I have installed ubuntu locally, barring the network installation, and don't know how to use the network printer.
<Heimdall> HappyFool : nw the phone line isn't on my laptop... in order to talk to you
<raavi02> can any body help me.
<Heimdall> HappyFool : I'll try to detect the modem without, it normally should be okay
<HappyFool> Heimdall: i figured as much ;)
<thoreauputic> hondje: zenity is like xdialog/kdialog - graphical front ends for scripts
<hondje> hrm, --title doesn't do it right
<Heimdall> HappyFool : ok, can I try to detect the port whitout type anything ?
<hondje> thoreauputic: oh, I must find it, I LOVE kdialog
<Heimdall> I mean nor /dev/modem nor anything
<HappyFool> Heimdall: let me see if i can access that dialog with shutting down my connection...
<Tronex> anyone tried to get dri working with x.org for ati rage mobility ?
<Heimdall> hum
<raavi02>  I have installed ubuntu locally, barring the network installation, and don't know how to use the network printer. Can anybody help how to setup.
<obrien> what happened to msttcorefonts package ?
<HappyFool> if i disappear suddenly you'll know why ;)
<Heimdall> HappyFool : ok in the same time I try on my side
<thoreauputic> obrien: nothing - it's in the multiverse repository
<Mez> hmm
<HappyFool> Heimdall: just type in /dev/modem for 'Modem port'
<HappyFool> Heimdall: don't use the autodetect button
<Mez> whats a good way on the command line to quickly just replace new lines from an output with spaces
<nexuslab> Kamping_Kaiser exactly
<Heimdall> HappyFool :
<nexuslab> i cant be root
<hondje> thoreauputic: ah, gksu -sudo-mode --message "Stuff" --icon /path/to/scary/icon maybe
<Heimdall> I typed nothing, pressed the button
<Heimdall> and it wrote me /dev/modem
<HappyFool> Heimdall: and?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: ok, that's good
<raavi02>  I have installed ubuntu locally, barring the network installation, and don't know how to use the network printer. Can anybody help how to setup.
<Heimdall> it looks good yeah
<HappyFool> Heimdall: i couldn't get it to find my winmodem
<Kamping_Kaiser> nexuslab, have you tried sudo -s?
<obrien> thoreauputic, I have multiverse in my sources.list, but it says: Package msttcorefonts is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ompaul> to bravely go where others are all the time ... apt-get install kde
<HappyFool> Heimdall: now setup the phone number, user/password options and try it out
<thoreauputic> hondje: scary_icon=billgates.png ;-)
<Heimdall> HappyFool : ok, now how can I test ?
<hondje> thoreauputic: hehe
<Riddell> ompaul: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop  is usually more suitable
<HappyFool> Heimdall: only one way really ;) dial-up
<Heimdall> HappyFool : I've already done that; but how to connect ?
<Heimdall> sorry, I'm fool, but I don't see the button to dial up
<ompaul> Riddell, now there is a thought
<HappyFool> Heimdall: go back to the first dialog box ('Network settings') and 'activate' the interface
<Kamping_Kaiser> nexuslab, if you "cat /etc/hostname" and "head /etc/hosts" does "hosts" have your hostname on one of hte top few rows?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: button just below properties
<Heimdall> oh I've done this many times
<HappyFool> Heimdall: there's also a gnome applet you can use
<Heimdall> and as it did nothing I thought it was not that
<Heimdall> lets try now....
<thoreauputic> obrien: apt-cache show msttcorefonts returns a result here, and I installed them without issues
<HappyFool> Heimdall: well, if sl-modem-modules wasn't installed, it wouldn't work before
<lie[> hailz, when creating partitions (for instance, /home,swap,/) , is the order important?
<Heimdall> HappyFool : well... I have to disconnect ti test
<thoreauputic> obrien: check your sources.list and run apt-get update maybe?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: yip
<Heimdall> but if it work, I'll see you right now with my ubuntu ;)
<HappyFool> Heimdall: one moment
<Heimdall> but I'm quite pessimist :)
<nexuslab> Kamping_Kaiser i checked them...my host name miss in the files
<Heimdall> yes ?
<obrien> thoreauputic, gah, i saw multiverse in my backports section, sorry :)D I have it now
<HappyFool> Heimdall: you can look in /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog for pppd messages
<nexuslab> but i can't modify them if i'm not root!!
<nexuslab> :|
<hondje> thoreauputic: yeah, zenity is the way to go, gksu sucks too :)
<Heimdall> ok
<HappyFool> Heimdall: might be useful if something goes wrong (e.g., wrong password or something)
<thoreauputic> obrien: my advice FWIW is not to use backports
<HappyFool> Heimdall: otherwise, good luck
<Heimdall> ok I note
<amir__> anyone having problems with MSN on kopete in hoary?
<hondje> thoreauputic: I heard backports is an official project now, what does that imply for the 'bad jdong!' crowd?
<HappyFool> hondje: really?
<Heimdall> ok, brb !!!!!!!!
<waterbeetle> how do I set up the Java Runtime Environment properly?
<hondje> HappyFool: that's what I read somewhere, let me see if I can't prove it
<HappyFool> Heimdall: hopefully in ubuntu ;)
<hondje> !java
<thoreauputic> hondje: glad to hear it's official - hope it gets more reliable
<ubotu> [java]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com//Java
<Tronex> So, I take it, noone of you ever recompiled the kernel to get dri working with an ati card?
<waterbeetle> thanks
<hondje> thoreauputic: yeah, it wouldn't be hard either...well, hard skill wise, but the 'what's wrong's are easy to see
<HappyFool> hondje: i believe you ;) sounds like good news. maybe they'll co-ordinate better with ubuntu proper
<hondje> like 'once you have all the build-deps, if you can't get the rest just use -d and ignore deps!'
<HappyFool> hondje: but what about legal issues? doesn't backports have some grey-area software ? (w32codecs etc.)
<hondje> HappyFool: I'm just throwing what I read, man, I dunno about that
<hondje> I should make hondje's repos public...
<HappyFool> hondje: ok, just curious
<hondje> I host it from .nl, so nyaa nyaa, and my pkgs are fairly decent IMHO
<rob^> is there a guide/wiki on enabling alsa somewhere?
<onkarshinde> Can anybody help me playing movies using totem?
<hondje> the ubuntu marillat...nah, too much bandwidth/time for me :-(
<onkarshinde> Do i need to install any extra library?
<HappyFool> !Restricted
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<HappyFool> onkarshinde: take a look at the url ubotu posted; has some instructions
<hondje> HappyFool: I lied, sir
<hondje> thoreauputic, too...I just checked the backports page, still unofficial
<HappyFool> hondje: ah well
<thoreauputic> hondje: right
<HappyFool> hondje: what's the page?
<HappyFool> url, i mean
<hondje> http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<Heimdall_> HappyFool : back
<HappyFool> Heimdall: success?
<Heimdall_> no
<HappyFool> doh
<Heimdall_> yes :(
<Heimdall_> as always
<Heimdall_> it says that ppp0 is active
<Heimdall_> but does nothing
<internet10> zijn er hier meiskes  die op zoek zijn naar een lekkere date
<vHintswen> hi
<Heimdall_> HappyFool : I'm looking at the log... NO DIALTONE
<quidoff> hi
<quidoff> dies anyone have the new kernel installed?
<Heimdall_> timeout set to 75 seconds
<quidoff> if so, how?
<Heimdall_> expect (CONNECT)
<Heimdall_> ^M
<hondje> internet10: #ubuntu-nl
<vHintswen> i've got a problem, on my other computer i installed ubuntu and my mouse isn't working, it also isn't responding to commands
<Heimdall_> AT&FHOL2^M^M
<Heimdall_> NO DIALTONE
<Heimdall_> failed
<HappyFool> Heimdall: hmm. the modem works under windows, right? and the line was properly plugged in?
<hondje> HappyFool, thoreauputic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=40291
<mindspin> internet 10 but even there are no girls
<Heimdall_> yes
<hondje> 'As of June 2005, we are an official Ubuntu project, so we are acknowledged by the developers. Therefore, the developers won't have issues with Backports users'
<HappyFool> hondje: my dutch isn't that good, but i get the idea that wasn't an ubuntu question ;)
<Heimdall_> HappyFool : last night when I was talking to you it was it, under win
<mindspin> twasnt
<hondje> HappyFool: probably not, I see dutch and just whip out the -nl
<hondje> before my dutch nick gets me hit :)
<Heimdall_> and even this morning,so it works properly with windows
<HappyFool> Heimdall: hrm
<vHintswen> o.o
<Heimdall_> I don't understand too...
<Heimdall_> wy does it saiy that ppp0 is active
<Heimdall_> if it does not work
<vHintswen> omg
<Heimdall> I don't hear the 'clic' of the modem
<vHintswen> i'm never gonna get it fixed
<hondje> http://www.novell.com/products/desktop/decalkit.html
<hondje> hehe, Novell is funny... "Microsoft employees should indicate this clearly in order to receive priority processing"
<kbrooks> bbl
<HappyFool> Heimdall: i'm stumped
<ForgeX> hello... what packages do I need to play .wmv and .asf files? win32 codecs methinks but it's not im my synaptic manager
<hondje> ForgeX: mind if I msg you?
<Jamey> I have just installed Ubuntu (5.0.4) on my main machine. It has a 15in Samsung TFT; when the login prompt is supposed to appear, I get a garbled screen with the cursor clearly visible. Any ideas? Many thanks
<ForgeX> hondje: no go ahead
<HappyFool> Heimdall: i really don't think it'll help, but you could try rebooting
<thoreauputic> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<HappyFool> Heimdall: also, regaring the 'click' -- you should hear it even if there's no line plugged in, so it's one way to check without disconnecting this pc
<cianci10> Hi, I installed Apache Web Server and PHP, they both work great. My question is how do i install and configue MySQL?
<thoreauputic> ForgeX: read the bot's URL above
<Jamey> cianci10cianci10
<mindspin> apt-get install mysql-server
<Jamey> cianci10, have you looked in the package manager?
<Heimdall> HappyFool : I hear nothing
<Jamey> ahh, there you go ^^
<HappyFool> cianci10: mysql is also available via synaptic (or whatever you used to install apache)
<cianci10> ok, but then how do i configure mysql with apache?
<Jamey> can anyone help me with my TFT problem? ^_^
<Jamey> it will start the daemon automatically
<ForgeX> thorapeutic: ok
<HappyFool> cianci10: i think there are php-mysql modules
<Heimdall> HappyFool : could it be another error
<Jamey> and you just connect via a PHP script to the localhost server
<Heimdall> HappyFool : another thing bad configured
<HappyFool> Heimdall: unfortunately, i'm not sure how to test this
<Heimdall> HappyFool : cause now it detects the modem well..
<cianci10> HappyFool, what do u mean?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: you have the kernel module loaded, and the daemon running, and yes, the modem is detected
<Heimdall> so if it can't dial up it has to be something else
<cianci10> oh, never mind
<cianci10> i get it
<Jamey> can someone help me?
<cianci10> sure, what do u need, Jamey?
<Jamey> I have just installed Ubuntu (5.0.4) on my main machine. It has a 15in Samsung TFT; when the login prompt is supposed to appear, I get a garbled screen with the cursor clearly visible. Any ideas? Many thanks
<HappyFool> cianci10: i see a php4-mysql package
* Jamey thanks ciancil0
<cianci10> what is the command to get that, HappyFool?
<Heimdall> HappyFool : the peripheric is ppp0 right ?
<Jamey> try "apt-cache search mysql"
<HappyFool> cianci10: 'sudo aptitude install php4-mysql'
<cianci10> Jamey, that once happend to me, coincidentaly, i just rebooted and everything was fine.
<HappyFool> cianci10: i recommend synaptic, however: System -> Administration -> Synaptic
<cianci10> ok, thank you
<Jamey> ciancil0, I'll try that thanks
<HappyFool> Heimdall: the interface is called ppp0
<Heimdall> HappyFool : in the properties when I am in 'general' I have to check 'this peripheric is configured' right ? and fill the rest
<onkarshinde> Is there any voice recognition program for Ubuntu?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: oh, right
<Jamey> try doing an "apt-cache search voice", onkarshinde
<Heimdall> HappyFool : so I am doing...
<cianci10> onkarshinde, I was wondering the same thing
<Jamey> onkarshinde
<Jamey> or do a searhc in the package manager
<Jamey> *search
<HappyFool> Heimdall: yes, it's ppp0 in that dialog
<Heimdall> HappyFool : phone number : I put it
<Heimdall> HappyFool : prefix : I don't know... I think there is no one
<HappyFool> Heimdall: the problem is more likely with the driver, since you have 'NO DIALTONE'
<Jamey> ciancil0: I've still got the same problem. It shows a garbled screen which I can only presume is the login GUI (I heard the sound effect, so it probably is)
<Heimdall> HappyFool : user and pwd, I put it
<HappyFool> Heimdall: these details are not yet testable
<Heimdall> HappyFool : ah you think ?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: yeah, you said you don't hear the 'click' (i presume you do hear such a click in windows?)
<Heimdall> yes
<HappyFool> Heimdall: and pppd reports 'NO DIALTONE', so the problem is at a deeper level
<Heimdall> and the composition of the phone number
<orjan> If I do a command in the terminal, should I see that Ubuntu doing the command. When i type "sudo cp /etc/apt/sources..." i prompt for the root password and after that Im on a new blank line. Have Ubuntu downloaded the file whitch I supposed I should?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: does the computer still think the ppp interface is up?
<Heimdall> hum
<Jamey> I am having problems: after a normal install of Ubuntu 5.0.4, my TFT display is garbled when it reaches the logon GUI. I think it may be something to do with the resolution and/or refresh rate. Anybody?
<Heimdall> no
<Heimdall> 'is not active'
<ivanox> anyone inhere using winetools!? I got this strange problem when installing internetexplorer, the installation start and all but then just stops at 47%
<vHintswen> i've got a problem, on my other computer i installed ubuntu and my mouse isn't working, it also isn't responding to commands
<Jamey> Can somebody please reply to me? Thanks
<Heimdall> HappyFool : right under the 'connexion per modem' there is something
<HappyFool> Heimdall: ah-ha?
<Heimdall> you don't have this on your ubuntu ?
<HappyFool> i don't have it in french ;)
<hondje> Jamey: can you do stuff from a console? ctrl-alt-f1?
* Jamey tries console switching
<Heimdall> HappyFool : yeah that's why I'm tring to translate it :-D
<HappyFool> I have 'Modem connection: The interface ppp0 is active'
<onkarshinde> Jamey: How does I know exactly which package to install for voic recognition? Is speex one of them?
<Heimdall> k
<Heimdall> right under it
<Heimdall> internet connexio n?
<Jamey> onkarshinde, google the package name
<HappyFool> hmm
<Heimdall> with a network card ?
<HappyFool> i don't have that
<vHintswen> omg can anyone help me or am i just wasiting more time here
<thoreauputic> Jamey: try running ` sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg `
<HappyFool> i have 'Ethernet connection'
<Heimdall> interface eth0
<vHintswen> i tried b4 and no1 could help
<Jamey> hondje: I don't get any response with Ctrl + Alt + Fx (whatever number)
<HappyFool> Heimdall: that's for your network card -- does the laptop have a builtin network card?
<Jamey> thoreauputic: how do I get to the shell?
<Jamey> it books straight into the X logon screen
<thoreauputic> Jamey: indeed :/
<Heimdall> HappyFool : ok, yes it has one
<hondje> Jamey: that's not a good sign, stays the same?
<Jamey> *loads
<cianci10> does anyone know what this means: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Heimdall> HappyFool : one that works well
<thoreauputic> Jamey: do you know how to chroot from a live CD ?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: that's what thats for
<zerokills> anyone know why my sound doesnt work in media players?
<Jamey> I don't have a live CD, do I?
<Heimdall> HappyFool : but I didn't told you all
<cianci10> does anyone know what this means: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<HappyFool> heh
<Heimdall> 'cause I thought it wans't important.. but I have doubts now
<Jamey> ciancil0: tried running what it says?
<grepper> cianci10: I"m betting it wants you to run "dpkg --configure -a"
<Jamey> I am having problems: after a normal install of Ubuntu 5.0.4, my TFT display is garbled when it reaches the logon GUI. I think it may be something to do with the resolution and/or refresh rate. Anybody?
<Heimdall> since we don't..
<Jamey> damn sorry
<hondje> thoreauputic: OT, but does the ubuntu liveCD have rescue type pkgs on it?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: ok...
<vHintswen> i've got a problem, on my other computer i installed ubuntu and my mouse isn't working, it also isn't responding to commands
<Heimdall> HappyFool : during installation, the configuration of the network failed
<thoreauputic> Jamey: no need to repeat, BTW
<Heimdall> DHCP problem
<cianci10> that was a no brainer, lol
<cianci10> sorry about that
<Heimdall> I checked : configure later
<Jamey> sorry thore.. I accidentally pasted it again instead of your name :/
<thoreauputic> hondje: hmm - I guess just standard shell stuff
<Heimdall> HappyFool : could it be important ?
<Jamey> how do I chroot a live CD?
<Jamey> or just get it into Bash without booting X?
<vHintswen>  i tried re-installing ubuntu and it still giving me the same problem!
<Jamey> I just need to configure X, right?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: i doubt it
<thoreauputic> Jamey: do you have the Ubuntu live CD ?
<thoreauputic> or similar?
<Jamey> no I haev the install CD
<HappyFool> Heimdall: your network card wasn't plugged in at the time, was it?
<Heimdall> HappyFool : ok, thats I was thinking too...
<Jamey> Thoreauputic: that's different, right?
<Heimdall> HappyFool : yes it was
<hondje> Jamey: yeah, you up for a large download?
<thoreauputic> Jamey: you may be able to boot the install CD with "rescue" to get a shell
<Jamey> not really hondje I'm sure I must be able to prevent it booting into X, no?
<ivanox> cmon, anyone that installed winecvs with winetools, how much time did it take to install internetexplorer for you?
<Jamey> thanks much appreciated
<thoreauputic> Jamey: I haven't tried it personally
<hondje> Jamey: oh, yeah, never thunk of that
<Jamey> Thoreauputic: can't I just "pause" it before it loads startx??
<hondje> crap, I wish I rebooted more
<hondje> is there an 'interactive mode' like RH/MDK have?
<thoreauputic> Jamey: worth a try I guess - Ctrl-C or something
<Jamey> ok thanks
<Heimdall> HappyFool : it begins to be boring :)
* Jamey tries stopping startx from loading
<Heimdall> HappyFool : I think we'll never succed
<vHintswen> OMG
<thoreauputic> Jamey: probably when it says "starting gdm"
<HappyFool> Heimdall: well, i'm out of ideas, i'm afraid
<Heimdall> :/
<HappyFool> Heimdall: one very last thing you could try doing is rebooting
<HappyFool> Heimdall: and trying again
<hondje> thoreauputic: is there a point when it hits the init scripts it offers you a chance to go into 'interactive' mode?
<Jamey> Thoreauputic: it worked! I'm in Bash. Thanks!
<Heimdall> HappyFool : yes I'll do that
<Jamey> Thoreauputic: Now how do I configure X... somewhere in /etc I'm guessing?!
<thoreauputic> hondje: I really don't know - I reboot only for new kernels :/
<HappyFool> Heimdall: but that's clutching at straws
<Heimdall> HappyFool : you know what, I'll soon have another modem !!!
<HappyFool> Heimdall: ah-ha?
<thoreauputic> Jamey: no
<HappyFool> Heimdall: what sort?
<hondje> thoreauputic: same, in theory
<Jamey> Thoreauputic: oh where then?
<hondje> ubuntu is buggy enough I've done it a bit more than that
<Heimdall> yes,adsl :)
<thoreauputic> Jamey: run ` sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg `
<chad> using ubuntu on my notebook.. seems to work great except for a few issues... first off.. when i close the laptop cover, x suspends and doesn't restart when I re-open it.. anyone know what causes this or how to fix it?
<vHintswen> i've got a problem, on my other computer i installed ubuntu and my mouse isn't working, it also isn't responding to commands
<Heimdall> 'freebox' I think obviously you don't know as it is a french stuff
<HappyFool> Heimdall: ah, i'm jealous!
<Heimdall> HappyFool : yes, 8Mb
<Jamey> Thoreauputic: Now how do I configure X... somewhere in /etc I'm guessing?!Thoreauputic:okay but will that detect my resolution/refresh rate when reconfig'ing
<HappyFool> wow
<HappyFool> Heimdall: nice
<Heimdall> hehe !=
<Heimdall> yes
<Jamey> damn it, I did it again :/
<manitoba98xp> Um, when I'm updating with the Ubuntu Update Manager, what does "NOT AUTHENTICATED" mean.
<Jamey> stupid TinyIRC client :@
<Heimdall> it should arrive next week
<HappyFool> Heimdall: hopefully that'll work with ubuntu
<manitoba98xp> Instead of Installed, it said "NOT AUTHENTICATED" for my kernel update.
<FireCat> Can anyyone tell me how to redetect a sound card
<thoreauputic> Jamey: choose the simple options, and maybe if it doesn't work, try it with the vesa driver (you can do it again any time)
<Heimdall> HappyFool : a friend of mine told me it was even harder to install
<HappyFool> manitoba98xp: do you have non-ubuntu repositories ?
<Heimdall> HappyFool :: oh you think ?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: i don't know, i've never done it
<manitoba98xp> Hold on.
<Heimdall> HappyFool : :)
<hondje> Jamey: got pen/paper?
<Heimdall> HappyFool : I'm looking for what kind of modem it is
<manitoba98xp> No, everything has "ubuntu.com" in the domain name.
<mike> does anyone know how to get phpMyAdmim?
<vHintswen> i've got a problem, on my other computer i installed ubuntu and my mouse isn't working, it also isn't responding to commands
* hondje has xorg-fu
<hondje> Jamey: if you don't mind, I can msg you useful crap
<HappyFool> manitoba98xp: hmm. odd
<Jamey> hondje: please do
<mike> does anyone know how to get phpMyAdmin?
<roberto_> ciao ragazzi
<vHintswen> i've got a problem, on my other computer i installed ubuntu and my mouse isn't working, it also isn't responding to commands
<manitoba98xp> I did it anyways, and it doesn't seem damaging, but I backed up my kernel, sources, etc. just in case.
<Fabian> hi, I'm trying to reach ftp://ftp.astron.com/pub/file/ to download File 4.10 but I can't reach that server. Does anybody know where else to get it?
<HappyFool> manitoba98xp: if you want to fix this, can you paste the output of 'apt-key list' here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Heimdall> HappyFool : tis is it : http://support.free.fr/maj/freebox_V3-V4_ppp.pdf
<roberto_> speak italian
<Heimdall> this*
<vHintswen> CIAO!
<bob2> Fabian: that's the "file" command?
<mike> how do i install phpmyadmin?
<Varanger> hi
<roberto_> i'm not speak english
<vHintswen> i've got a problem, on my other computer i installed ubuntu and my mouse isn't working, it also isn't responding to commands
<Fabian> bob2 dunno....
<Varanger> hola roberto_
<mindspin> mike sudo synaptic
<roberto_> ciao
<bob2> Fabian: so why are you trying to download it if you don't know what it is?
<bob2> roberto_: #ubuntu-it
<mindspin> roberto #ubuntu-it maybe?
<mike> ciao raberto_ i am from italy
<roberto_> ciao mike
<manitoba98xp> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/117
<Fabian> bob2, I'm quiet new to linux, but I'm trying to build a lfs system. And it sais, I need that package
<Varanger> I have installed kernel 2.6.11 and I am having problems because it breezes after the login screen
<roberto_>  la prima volta che chatto
<Fabian> bob2, but yes, it is the file command
<bob2> Fabian: why are you using LFS then?
<Varanger> s/breezes/freezes
<HappyFool> Heimdall: there's not much on dsl on the wiki... hmm
<bob2> Fabian: also, #lfs would be the place to ask
<roberto_> ed  la prima volta che uso linux
<Fabian> bob2, because I want to!
<bob2> Varanger: 2.6.11 in hoary is known to not work
<Fabian> alright, I'll ask there
<mike> thank you mindspin for the advice
<Heimdall> HappyFool :/ :)
<mike> i found it in Synaptic
<vHintswen> i've got a problem, on my other computer i installed ubuntu and my mouse isn't working, it also isn't responding to commands
<mindspin> Fabian are you sure it's the right way to start with lfs?
<mike> g2g
<Varanger> bob2: thanks for the answer!
<HappyFool> manitoba98xp: looks the same as mine... sorry, i'm not sure what the issue is
<bob2> Varanger: just use 2.6.10
<HappyFool> manitoba98xp: what kernel update was it ? what version, i mean?
<bob2> vHintswen: you're just confusing everyone by claiming things like "isn't responding to commands", which is clearly untrue
<Hunchback> hey people, i have a question: it's seems like i don't have portage installed... where can i download it from?
<mindspin> mike synaptic is your friend when it comes tu installing/upgrading
<vHintswen> it's true!
<roberto_> help me please: my linux don't see partitions ntfs. How to do? thanks
<bob2> Hunchback: I'm not sure if that's a lame troll or not, but Ubuntu obviously doesn't use portage.
<vHintswen> when i type a command nothing happens
<bob2> roberto_: #ubuntu-it
<bob2> vHintswen: really? what about when you run 'vim'?
<vHintswen> 1 sec i try
<Fabian> mindspin, why not? I didn't start with lfs! I had linux some times before and using ubuntu at the moment
<JDigital> hey guys how do I install im-ja
<mindspin> Fabian you said you are a newbie
<FireCat> Can anyone tell me how to redetect a sound card? I just installed a new one. I'd rather not reinstall for it, but reinstallation at this point might be a good option
<HappyFool> roberto_: take a look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<HappyFool> Heimdall: i'm sure there are people here using DSL with ubuntu
<Hunchback> bob2: i read that the command emerge is based on portage...
<vHintswen> nothing happens
<HappyFool> Heimdall: when you get the modem, maybe you can ask more
<Hunchback> so i tought i should have portage
<bob2> Hunchback: #gentoo
<vHintswen> bob2 can i pm you?
<bob2> Hunchback: ubuntu has nothing to do with emerge or portage
<Hunchback> omh
<HappyFool> Hunchback: we don't use emerge either ;) we use apt
<bob2> vHintswen: why?
<mindspin> Heimdall I use dsl, but via a woody router ;-)
<vHintswen> to explain
<Heimdall> HappyFool : yeah sure...
<bob2> vHintswen: what's your native language?
<vHintswen> english
<Fabian> mindspin, not THAT much of a newbie.... I'm no pro
<bob2> vHintswen: just explain in here
<Heimdall> mindspin : a friend of mine do it so.. but with a debian
<vHintswen> confusing when i get back looking for what you said
<vHintswen> fine i explain here then...
<mindspin> Heimdall I have no problems with it, but strange experiences with my provider
<Heimdall> HappyFool : I just reboot.. does not work ... :/
<HappyFool> Heimdall: ok. sorry, i'm out of ideas
<Heimdall> mindspin : where are u from ?
<mindspin> they do not support all kinds of modems in several areas...
<mindspin> germany
<vHintswen> i turn computer on and wait for ogin screen, (mouse not working) i press ctrl+alt+f1 to go to command thing and is says 'ubuntu login:' i enter my username and press enter right?
<Heimdall> HappyFool : forget it.... it was nice I learnt many things ;)
<bob2> vHintswen: right
<HappyFool> Heimdall: ok
<vHintswen> then on the next line should it say 'ubuntu password:'
<HappyFool> Heimdall: at least you got past the brown screen of death
<ivanox> lol
<Heimdall> HappyFool : since I'll have my other modem/connexion soon, it is not so hard to stay with windows...
<Heimdall> HappyFool : yeah !
<ivanox> it's always hard to stay with windows =(
<Heimdall> HappyFool : but i comparaison this was a easy pb
<Lyesainer> i just wanted to install GStreamer, but apt fails to fetch it, even when i add the deb server from http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/download/
<Lyesainer> any ideas how to get it?
<HappyFool> Lyesainer: afaik, gstreamer comes with ubuntu
<vHintswen> ???
<ivanox> so anyone in here using winetools?!
<HappyFool> Lyesainer: or at least, apt-cache search gstreamer reveals a host of matches
<Lyesainer> well
<Lyesainer> the Rhythmbox can't find any plugins
<FireCat> Indeed gstreamer comes with ubuntu, although you need the universe packages to get all the plugins
<bob2> vHintswen: you haven't explained your problem yet
<hondje> sshd not default? :(
<HappyFool> Lyesainer: take a look here for MP3: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<vHintswen> well tell me shuld it say 'ubuntu password:'
<ivanox> yes it should
<vHintswen> well there's the first problem, it doesn't
<Lyesainer> FireCat: you mean to uncomment the universe server in soruces.list ?
<Heimdall> HappyFool : but I'm sure i'll have many many probelms in the future... configuring things like usb devices, and NETWORK
<Heimdall> ;)
<ivanox> what does it say?
<vHintswen> nothng, it just gives me a blank line
<HappyFool> Heimdall: heh
<ivanox> vHintswen, which ver u got?
<mindspin> Heimdal network should be easy
<vHintswen> 5
<HappyFool> Heimdall: ethernet devices are usually ok. wireless can be a pain, from what i've seen here
<vHintswen> 5.04 i think...
<mindspin> ok, wireless...
<ivanox> ok
<HappyFool> Heimdall: and usb is also usually ok
<ivanox> and u got a normal i386 system?
<vHintswen> just downloaded it a few days ago
<vHintswen> no i got a abnormal amd system
<HappyFool> Heimdall: depending on what sort of device it is, anyway
<Heimdall> HappyFool : you probably understand that I don't believe someone who's telling me that one thing is usally ok ;)
<ivanox> 64bits?
<vHintswen> no
<vHintswen> 32
<HappyFool> Heimdall: heh
<HappyFool> Heimdall: only real problem i've had is with my winmodem
<Heimdall> HappyFool : since with my case, there are always pbs :-D
<ivanox> but u took the i386 installer right?
<vHintswen> yeah
<HappyFool> Heimdall: my usb memory stick and bluetooth dongle work out of the box
<Lyesainer> does xmms use it's own libraries to decode mp3 then?
<ivanox> when u reboot do u get any graphic interface?
<vHintswen> yes
<Heimdall> HappyFool : you have a Mac ?
<ivanox> can u log in on it?
<vHintswen> yes
<roberto_> help me please: i'm newbe - my ubuntu don't see partitions ntfs - haw to do?
<HappyFool> Lyesainer: i'm not sure what the xmms plugin for mp3 is -- try xmms-mad
<HappyFool> Heimdall: nope. never even seen one
<ivanox> roberto_, sei italiano?
<Heimdall> HappyFool : lol okay
<ivanox> vHintswen, what exactly is your problem?
<vHintswen> firstly my mouse doesn't work, secondly no commands are working
<Lyesainer> HappyFool: em, i was wondering if i can make Rhythmbox use the xmms plugins
<HappyFool> Lyesainer: i'm not sure, but i doubt it.
<roberto_> ciao ivanox
<Lyesainer> *nod*
<HappyFool> Lyesainer: have you looked at wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats ?
<ivanox> did u check your cd so it isn't corrupt?
<Lyesainer> looking at it atm
<ivanox> Salve roberto_
<HappyFool> Lyesainer: e.g., gstreamer0.8-mad is for mp3s
<roberto_> sono italiano ed  la prima volta che uso linx
<vHintswen> how?
<ivanox> hmm. dont remember exactly, when u boot its like checkmedia or something
<ivanox> look among the options
<ivanox> when u boot with the cd in drive
<roberto_> oltre ad essere negato con linux, non conosco bene nemmeno l'inglese
<vHintswen> wait... nope it's not corrupt
<hondje> hey look, italian
<hondje> dont' see that everyday in my neck o' the woods
<roberto_> ivanox puoi aiutarmi?
<ivanox> si, aspetta ;)
<roberto_> ok grazie
<ivanox> hondje, Im Swedish though I speak a bit of Italian ;P
<hondje> ivanox: I'm an american that speaks korean and spanish daily :(
<vHintswen> ???
<ivanox> roberto_,  leggi il messagio
<ivanox> korean wtf O_O
<char1iecha1k> how do i change the hardware setup of my monitor
<ivanox> hondje, why korean?
<hondje> ivanox: The wife born/raised there, so we speak it at home for our daughter to learn ;-)
<ivanox> ah ok :)
<vHintswen> omg don't tell me youve given up on me already!
<Varanger> what are the differences between fakeroot and sudo ?
<hondje> ivanox: And spanish just because of where I live
<roberto_> grazie ivanox, ho visto il messaggio ed ora ci provo, grazie ancora
<ivanox> di nulla :)
<HappyFool> vHintswen: the problem is you don't get a password prompt when you try to login?
<kkanto34> hi
<vHintswen> no
<kkanto34> someone have mounted the pendrive on Ubuntu with read only
<vHintswen> 1. mouse doesn't work 2. in command thing it doesn't ask for password(and no commands work)
<Varanger> what are the differences between fakeroot and sudo ?
<HappyFool> vHintswen: has the mouse ever worked under ubuntu?
<vHintswen> no
<kkanto34> yes
<Heimdall> HappyFool : just one or two more things
<hondje> Varanger: afaik, fakeroot just does stuff like makes files you touch owned by root, etc
<Heimdall> HappyFool : if you have time
<HappyFool> Heimdall: sure
<HappyFool> vHintswen: hmm
<Heimdall> HappyFool : in your network panel, in properties
<Varanger> hondje:  and sudo does the same, doesn't it ?
<HappyFool> vHintswen: so all you've done is install from the cd, and on the first boot the mouse didn't work, is that correct?
<Heimdall> connexio, general, DNS, click on hosts
<hondje> Varanger: sudo allows you to execute commands that are normally not allowed to you
<Heimdall> what do you have ? what is it ,?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: ok
<vHintswen> yes
<hondje> Varanger: though ubuntu sets it up to allow you to run ALL commands, it's often used to allow worker bees to do stuff like tinker w/ ifconfig while keeping root passwd safe, and some commands forbidden
<HappyFool> Heimdall: first line is 'ff00::0'    'ip6-mcastprefix'
<amir__> im trying to load tomboy and it simply hangs. fully updated hoary. anyone had that?
<kkanto34> someone help me
<kkanto34> ????
<HappyFool> vHintswen: hm. tricky
<kkanto34> my pendrive is mounted with read only
<Varanger> hondje: fakeroot only touches "root" files and sudo, not only touches them but it also run root commands ... am I right ?
<hondje> Varanger: yes, that's my understanding of fakeroot
<Heimdall> HappyFool : ok me too... so it can not be this :)
<Varanger> hondje: thanks!
<hondje> Varanger: like, /sbin/shutdown usually requires root
<hondje> Varanger: but sudo shutdown lets you do that when you're a regular user
<HappyFool> Heimdall: that's at a much higher level than the modem driver
<kkanto34> How I can mounted it with read/write????
<hondje> fakeroot would just let you say 'shutdown is owned by root'
<HappyFool> vHintswen: you didn't notice any error messages during install?
<Heimdall> HappyFool : are sure that this was the correct driver ?
<vHintswen> no
<Heimdall> HappyFool : I mean the driver works okay but....
<chaitat> hi
<HappyFool> Heimdall: no, i'm not. if scanModem said you have smart-link, i'd go with that
<HappyFool> Heimdall: but it might be wrong, i don't know
<chaitat> do someone use 'no-ip.info'?
<Heimdall> oh ok, I'll run scanmodem
<HappyFool> Heimdall: what is the driver called in windows? do you know?
<Varanger> hondje: thanks!
<hondje> Varanger: You're welcome
<Heimdall> HappyFool : no but I'll look
<HappyFool> vHintswen: if you can't even login this is going to be almost impossible to debug and fix
<HappyFool> vHintswen: you can try booting in 'recovery mode'
<HappyFool> vHintswen: and then maybe look at your log files to see if there are any errors: you can use the command 'less' to view files
<vHintswen> commands don't work
<nxv_> what user/pwd do i need for the cups webinterface?
<HappyFool> vHintswen: log files are in directory /var/log
<HappyFool> vHintswen: not even in recovery mode ?
<HappyFool> vHintswen: you need to reboot to get to recovery mode -- it's not the same as Ctl-Alt-F1
<vHintswen> how i get to recovery mode?
<char1iecha1k> how do install my monitor correctly
<HappyFool> vHintswen: you should *not* need to login for that
<HappyFool> vHintswen: reboot. When prompted, press 'ESC' to view the grub boot menu
<vHintswen> k i'll go try...
<HappyFool> vHintswen: then select 'Ubuntu ... (recovery mode)' or something like that
<HappyFool> vHintswen: look at /var/log/syslog, /var/log/messages and /var/log/auth
<HappyFool> vHintswen: also try 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' to reconfigure X -- maybe you can fix the mouse problem
<dabugas> hi
<HappyFool> vHintswen: sorry, /var/log/auth.log
<dabugas> i'm trying to mount an iso image (mount -o loop -t iso9660 filename.iso /mnt/iso) and i get the error "mount: could not find any device /dev/loop#"
<HappyFool> vHintswen: and /var/log/Xorg.0.log for X-Window (i.e., graphical system) errors
<Heimdall> HappyFool : I tried to open synaptic to install te emacs package, but it's telling me that my system has a broken package
<dabugas> any ones what's up? what is /dev/loop, anyway?
<HappyFool> dabugas: you're running hoary (ubuntu 5.04) right?
<dabugas> Heimdall: "sudo apt-get install -f" often fixes this
<dabugas> HappyFool: more or less ;) some warty stuff still in here
<Heimdall> HappyFool : I check the emacs case, to install it, and finally it is tellng me that I'll have to install many packages with emacs
<HappyFool> dabugas: /dev/loop? are loopback devices
<Heimdall> AND
<Heimdall> uninstall sl-modem-modules-2.6.10
<Heimdall> !-|
<ubotu> Heimdall: I give up, what is it?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: hmm
<HappyFool> Heimdall: i got something similar
<Heimdall> pretty strange
<trygvebw> Hi
<HappyFool> Heimdall: there's something funny with the dependencies in that deb file
<HappyFool> Heimdall: it's part of that whole 'Custom' thing I couldn't figure out
<rodrigo> hello
<rodrigo> help
<Heimdall> HappyFool : I'm glad if you find this is funny ;)
<Heimdall> yes
<HappyFool> Heimdall: not at all
<HappyFool> Heimdall: it's confusing
<trygvebw> Is there a boot floppy for Ubuntu that allows you to install Ubuntu on PCs without boot-from-cd ability?
<Heimdall> HappyFool : :-)
<rodrigo> alguien me podria ayudar =?
<trygvebw> rodrigo: ask :)
<HappyFool> Heimdall: i installed these sl-modem drivers before, and didn't have these problems
<HappyFool> dabugas: loopback devices are how files are made available for mounting (that's how i understand it, anyway)
<HappyFool> dabugas: as far as i know, loopback functionality is built into the hoary kernels
<HappyFool> dabugas: you're not running a custom kernel by any chance?
<rodrigo> alguien habla espaol ?
<HappyFool> rodrigo: try /join #ubuntu-es
<Heimdall> HappyFool : well, I have done nothing on my linux for the moment, except finding the acpi pb... do you think that re-install ubuntu woudl change something ?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: you mean fix anything? i doubt it
<dabugas> HappyFool: nope. even if compiled in the kernel they should be in /dev, right?
<Heimdall> reinstall,and do things properly
<HappyFool> dabugas: yip, should be there
<Heimdall> ok
<vHintswen> i can't get into logs, cd /var then cd /log right?
<vHintswen> cause when i try cd /log it say no directory
<dabugas> HappyFool: well, it ain't :(
<HappyFool> dabugas: hrm. i have a directory /dev/loop/, with one file '0'
<Heimdall> so what can I answer ? it will uninstall the sl-modem package....
<HappyFool> vHintswen: try 'cd log'
<HappyFool> vHintswen: or 'cd /var/log'
<norm_> i'm trying to get a live-cd running on my laptop, however it fails telling me something went wrong while running "Enter preinstalled session" - does anybody have hints on what to do?
<Heimdall> sl-modem-modules-2.6.10
<dabugas> HappyFool: maybe i should MAKEDEV it. what's in the 0 file?
<HappyFool> dabugas: it's a device file
<HappyFool> block device, major number 7, minor 0
<ompaul> trygvebw, not that I am aware of, I have checked around some docs and I do not seem to find it - however that is not to say that it can't be done
<HappyFool> Heimdall: i don't know
<trygvebw> ompaul: hm, ok. Is there a network floppy?
<Heimdall> HappyFool : I don't care after all... I do it :)
<HappyFool> Heimdall: it isn't working anyway, so if you want emacs, you might as well uninstall it
<vHintswen> ok cd log worked, what's the log filename?
<HappyFool> vHintswen: try syslog, messages, auth.log, Xorg.0.log
<HappyFool> vHintswen: like this: 'less syslog'
<HappyFool> vHintswen: use Page Up / Page Down to scroll in less, and 'q' to quit
<vHintswen> i'm just looking for errors?
<HappyFool> vHintswen: pretty much
<HappyFool> vHintswen: i appreciate that the logs are confusing, but it's better than nothing
<Heimdall> well can you explain me what were the packages you made me instal yesterday, from the cd : build-essential, dpkg-dev, linux-headers and libasound (I didn't fin this one)
<HappyFool> Heimdall: build-essential is gcc (C compiler), g++ (C++) and make (a build tool)
<simone> Hi... I am still trying to get sound to work on my newly installed totem-xine player. I've been told to tell xine to use esd as the sound driver, but I have no idea how to do this. Can somebody please advise... (AVI movie plays, but no sound)
<HappyFool> Heimdall: dpkg-dev i'm not sure of -- probably for building .deb files
<Heimdall> HappyFool : you're telling me that gcc wasn't installed ?????
<HappyFool> Heimdall: and finally linux-headers is the /usr/src/linux-headers-* directories -- includes configuration info for your current install
<HappyFool> Heimdall: not by default. most people don't need gcc ;)
<Heimdall> HappyFool :argh
<HappyFool> Heimdall: believe it or not, ubuntu usually works without users needing to compile anything ;)
<dabugas> ahahaha
* dabugas likes the absence of gcc in linux systems :)
<Heimdall> HappyFool : my fisrt use of my computer is internet, my second is programmation !!
<HappyFool> Heimdall: well, it is right there on the cd
<Heimdall> yes
<ompaul> trygvebw, not that I am aware of, and again that is not to say that it is not in existance
<HappyFool> Heimdall: it's not like you can't easily get it ;)
<trygvebw> ompaul: thanks :)
<Heimdall> yes yes
<Heimdall> HappyFool : and to update.. is it easy ?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: yes, just use synaptic
<Heimdall> i supppose there is some update application
<ompaul> trygvebw, I have this mad idea
<Heimdall> oh ok
<HappyFool> Heimdall: you need to tell synaptic to look on the internet for updates, but that's about it
<Heimdall> cool
<HappyFool> Heimdall: every day or so just 'Reload' and 'Apply' in synaptic, and you'll be up to date
<Heimdall> linux is easy ;)
<HappyFool> when it works ;)
<ompaul> has that machine got a reasonable amount of ram for today?
<Heimdall> yes :)))
<hondje> nice, k-line
<ompaul> HappyFool, or only react when the little icon is red on the top panel
<HappyFool> simone: does sound in other applications work?
<hondje> two?
<ompaul> trygvebw,  has that machine got a reasonable amount of ram for today?
<HappyFool> simone: e.g., do you hear the startup ubuntu sound when you login?
<Heimdall> HappyFool : oh.. yesterday your mount command was not corretct
<simone> HappyFool ...yes
<HappyFool> Heimdall: oh?
<Heimdall> umask wasn't accepted
<HappyFool> Heimdall: hmm. i tested it here on my fat16 memory stick, and it worked
<trygvebw> ompaul: yes
<Heimdall> I did : sudo mount -t vfat -o ro /dev/hda5 /media/share
<simone> the default system sounds work
<HappyFool> simone: i have normal xine, not totem-xine, but i can try to help
<Heimdall> each time II typed umask it was not correct
<simone> I'd be greatful
<HappyFool> simone: is there a 'settings' menu, or maybe 'Edit -> Preferences', something like that ?
<simone> under totem?
<HappyFool> simone: yes
<ompaul> trygvebw, consider this, two partitions (three would be better), what other operating system is on it at the moment?
<HappyFool> simone: well, totem-xine
<norm_> hm... i get an integrity error on my live cd - is this normal? :P
<simone> Happy fool - there is Totem-Preferences
<simone> Under Audio it only gives the Audio output type: Currently selected as Stereo
<HappyFool> simone: hmm
<trygvebw> ompaul: Slackware is on it atm.
<Varanger> I am building a new kernel
<ompaul> trygvebw, the question forms the basis of the answer - qemu and try to install from that?
<Varanger> I did a "make xconfig" and I get a error that I need QT... what do I need from QT ?
<hondje> When I set LD_ASSUME_KERNEL in a start-up script for an app, do I need to change it back, or does it stay only with that shell?
<trygvebw> ompaul: ok
<HappyFool> simone: sorry, i don't have totem-xine, and it looks like installing it will remove totem-gstreamer, and i don't want to do that
<funto> hi
<dabugas> HappyFool: i MAKEDEV loop devices and now i get brand new spanking error. shall i send it to you in priv? it's 4 lines long
<vHintswen> ok i got 3 errors for fonts... shuld i say?
<HappyFool> dabugas: sure
<HappyFool> vHintswen: nah, they're not too important
<Heimdall> HappyFool : sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hda5 /media/share -o umask=222,ro works
<vHintswen> well that's all i could find... in the Xorg file it didn't say mouse thow...
<ciancib> hello
<vHintswen> it said generic keyboard but that's it i think
<vHintswen> (serial mouse)
<ciancib> i installed phpmyadmin, how do i set a root password on it?
<HappyFool> vHintswen: try running 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'  and make sure you choose mouse options correctly
<simone> Happyfool - is there another programme that I can try to install that might run an avi movie?
<mindspin> its the mysql pasword
<HappyFool> simone: let me see in plain xine can play avis -- one moment
<mindspin> you should change it immediately
<ciancib> mindspin, what do u mean?
<mindspin> phpmyadmin
<ciancib> right
<mindspin> takes the useraccounts of mysql as password
<ciancib> ok
<mindspin> its  root with no password in the beginning
<ciancib> right that's what i have now, mindspin
<ciancib> so how do i change that?
<thoreauputic> HappyFool: simone xine or totem-xine can play .avi here with w32codecs installed
<mindspin> open users and change the root password
<vHintswen> .?
<mindspin> create a user whatweveryouwant
<thoreauputic> of course .avi is only a container for other codecs...
<HappyFool> thoreauputic: you think maybe the sound is in some super-weird codec not in there? can we check somehow?
<mindspin> and maybe restart mysql-server
<ciancib> you mean go to http://localhost/phpmyadmin, mindspin??
<mindspin> yep
<ciancib> ...and change the password there?
<mindspin> if its localhost
<thoreauputic> I haven't followed the convo - but some newer codecs can cause problems
<ciancib> ohkay
<simone> hi thoreauptic ... I've really searched the whole ubuntu site and synaptic for w32codecs, but cannot seem to find them... where do I look for this?
<HappyFool> ok, my super-dodgy airwolf divx avi plays in xine
<mindspin> you can do it from mysqladmin and commandline
<HappyFool> ah-ha
<HappyFool> simone: you need to use backports for those, i think
<Fabian> unknown command: ` export'     What package should I install???
<HappyFool> simone: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats should tell you how
<simone> ok... keep using such strange words with me and I'll think you are swearing :-)
<HappyFool> simone: heh. it's a web address
<Hunchback> damned amaroK, can't get it to work :/
<Hunchback> i installed both Xine and GStreamer...
<vHintswen> ..?
<Fabian> anyone knows what package is needed to execute the command "export"???
<vHintswen> i guess that's it
<vHintswen> windows goes back on tomorow then...
<thoreauputic> Hunchback: change the engine in the prefs and try again
<dabugas> Fabian: your shell?
<HappyFool> vHintswen: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didn't help?
<thoreauputic> Hunchback: did you install amarok-xine and amarok-gstreamer ?
<OverK> hi all
<Fabian> dabugas, sorry, what?
<vHintswen> o.o i gotta b back in root directory?
<dabugas> Fabian: open a terminal and type "export" your shell should provide it
<HappyFool> simone: hmm, sorry, that page doesn't mention w32codecs
<hondje> you know what'd be cool? If windows came with an ssh client in the dos prompt
<mindspin> export is executed in the shell probably your syntax or path is wrong, not the pacjage
<hondje> it has telnet, why not ssh? :-/
<OverK> i've just first installed Ubuntu 5.04 and i dont know what is the root passwd... sudo also is asking for that passwd
<HappyFool> simone: try ubuntuguide.org
<HappyFool> hondje: doesn't putty have a command-line thing?
<Fabian> uhmmmm..... strange
<hondje> HappyFool: I dunno, good question
<thoreauputic> OverK: no it wants your user password
<thoreauputic> !rootsudo
<ubotu> rumour has it, rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<HappyFool> hondje: it has scp and err sftp i think
<vHintswen> i gotta b back in root dir. hapy?
<hondje> HappyFool: windows, or putty?
<thoreauputic> OverK: see ubotu's factoid
<HappyFool> vHintswen: no, you can run it from wherever
<HappyFool> hondje: putty
<vHintswen> k brb
<hondje> oh, right
<HappyFool> hondje: which is a windows ssh client
<dabugas> Fabian: nothing is strange. some of the very rudimentary commands are provided by the shell itself. i generally use bash and it gives me export. i don't know about other shells.
<OverK> thoreauputic, where? could u gimme the url?
<hondje> HappyFool: Yeah, I've used that one, pretty decent
<thoreauputic> OverK: I just did - see ubotu above
<thoreauputic> ubotu rumour has it, rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<ubotu> thoreauputic: what are you talking about?
<HappyFool> hondje: also try cygwin, i use it to get an xterm on my windows box ;)
<thoreauputic> heh
<hondje> HappyFool: If you want some amusing reading, I have a good thread by a newbie very upset that he couldn't install putty in mandrake, even after people posted rpms and step-by-step instructions
<Fabian> dabugas, trying to do the following: cvs -z 3 -d \ :pserver:anoncvs@sources.redhat.com:/cvs/glibc \ export -d glibc-2.3.4-20040701 \ -D "2004-07-01 17:30 UTC" libc
<chad> anyone had problems w/ X not coming back up after close/open of a their laptop lid?
<mindspin> hondje or winscp
<thoreauputic> OverK: ubotu is a bot
<hondje> HappyFool: I don't use windows enough to get benefit
<simone> HappyFool and Threaputic: Thank you I will do some reading, and hopefully I don't have to come back to bother your.
<hondje> maybe 20 mins a month, dont' even have it at home
<HappyFool> hondje: what, was he trying to install the windows version? ;)
<Lyesainer> grr
<Fabian> dabugas, bash 3???
<Lyesainer> what did i(hunchback) last say?
<mindspin> I always use winscp to move files from windows too unix machines
<thoreauputic> simone: no bother - that's what the channel is for :)
<hondje> HappyFool: he was bound and determined to build it from source, and didn't grok 'you need gcc, nub'
<OverK> thoreauputic, how do i use it?
<dabugas> Fabian: i am cvs clueless. i can't help you there.
<HappyFool> hondje: hrm
<HappyFool> hodgman: could be tricky
<thoreauputic> OverK: just go to that URL and read the info
<hondje> http://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/xlivecd/xlivecd-20041201.iso  <---- awesomeness
<hondje> That there xlivecd is great for you poor windows-using souls
<thoreauputic> OverK: >>  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<hondje> burn, mount, click, and voila! xserver, cygwin, etc
<Fabian> dabugas, how do I know which shell I'm using? there's not much joice in ubuntu, is there?
<HappyFool> dabugas has left
<HappyFool> try bash --version
<mindspin> the windows machines I use are never mine ;-)
<Lyesainer> k i will repeat my question cause i lost link etc: i can't get amaroK to play anything, i've downloaded both Xine + libraries and all the GStreamer plugins/libraries etc
<vHintswen> for that dkpg thing how i know which things to choose?
<Lyesainer> still, amarok find's just some aRts engine, which doesn't work
<thoreauputic> OverK: sudo <yourcommand here>     (it wants your user password)
<hondje> mindspin: I use one at school sometimes for printing (such nice printers hehe), and once in awhile at work to look at something for someone
<HappyFool> vHintswen: you'll need to know your hardware settings
<vHintswen> dam
<HappyFool> vHintswen: i can't remember if there are 'safe' defaults
<vHintswen> how can i check lol
<hondje> Lyesainer: do you have kde stuff installed?
<mindspin> my wife stucks to win2k
<HappyFool> vHintswen: umm
<Lyesainer> well i used apt-get amarok to get it, so it downlaoded like 30mb of kde stuff
<HappyFool> vHintswen: just a sec
<hondje> mindspin: I got mine off windows about 4 years ago, and after fighting her to use synaptic and debian (cedega got her over, but she didn't like the work), I got her a mac
<thoreauputic> Lyesainer: amarok-xine and/or amarok-gstreamer (install these and the engines should show when you restart amarok)
<Lyesainer> the player loads itself nicelly, just doesn't find an engine to play the music with
<hondje> I figure, better Jobs than Gates
<Lyesainer> oh, ok thanks i will try
<thoreauputic> Lyesainer: in the preferences
<Lyesainer> yeah *nod*
<Lyesainer> :)
<hondje> gstreamer0.8-artsd <---hehehe, what would you need THAT for?
<mindspin> For I'm responsible for security here, the thins she hasn't to care ;-)
<mindspin> she thinks
<Fabian> how can i use bash-shell in ubuntu????
<hondje> Fabian: open a terminal
<mindspin> start terminal
<ompaul> Fabian, cat /etc/shells and bash --version tells you all you want to know about bash versions :) but then I think I might be misunderstanding
<hondje> voila, bash shell
<HappyFool> vHintswen: you can *try* using xorgconfig -- it might be able to tell you your video settings
<Lyesainer> hondje: apparently the amaroK finds that artsd thing
<mindspin> Fabian still lfs ?
<hondje> Lyesainer: artsd is the sound daemon for KDE, like esd for gnome
<vHintswen> ok
<Fabian> mindspin, yep.....
<Lyesainer> hm
<Lyesainer> why is WINE in universe packages?
<thoreauputic> Lyesainer: when you install what I told you, you can choose another engine
<OverK> thx
<Lyesainer> thoreauputic: yeah, have to finish downloading wine first
<HappyFool> vHintswen: you'll have to quite dpkg-reconfigure though
<HappyFool> vHintswen: try Ctrl-C or Ctl-Z
<pgavin> so, I just reinstalled ubuntu, and I had guile-gnome installed before... but now its now apt-get says its not available
<mindspin> fabian how can you say you're kinda experienced while not knowing how to open shell?
<Fabian> hondje, but then my shell should know the command "export". It doesn't though
<pgavin> but I found the source package at http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/
<mindspin> I would call it hybris
<LinuxJones> Lyesainer, because it's a non-supported program
<HappyFool> pgavin: you need to enable universe
<thoreauputic> Fabian: peter@prospero:~$ type export
<thoreauputic> export is a shell builtin
<pgavin> i'm pretty sure I did
<HappyFool> pgavin: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the lines related to main, restricted and universe (and maybe multiverse too)
<Fabian> mindspin, I do know how to open a shell. I just don't know how to make shure it is a bash-shell
<thoreauputic> Fabian: so it's impossible you don't have it
<hondje> Fabian: it is
<HappyFool> pgavin: hmm
<pgavin> maybe its in multiverse
<HappyFool> pgavin: don't for 'sudo apt-get update'
<hondje> If it wasn't bash, you'd know
<pgavin> lemme check
<HappyFool> pgavin: i doubt it -- it's free software, right?
<thoreauputic> Fabian: echo $SHELL
<pgavin> i have main restricted universe and multiverse
<Fabian> thoreauputic, bash then....
<xinud> llo
<Fabian> so why is this not working then? cvs -z 3 -d \ :pserver:anoncvs@sources.redhat.com:/cvs/glibc \ export -d glibc-2.3.4-20040701 \ -D "2004-07-01 17:30 UTC" libc
<thoreauputic> Fabian: what a surprise ;)
<xinud> how can i change de login splash screen kubuntu
<mindspin> export is executed in the shell probably your syntax or path is wrong, not the package
<HappyFool> pgavin: hmm, i don't see guile-gnome
<HappyFool> pgavin: is it maybe a warty or breezy package?
<hondje> if I have LD_ASSUME_KERNEL in a startup script for an app, does that become the value for the user in all shells/cases until I revert it, or just in the shell I set it in ?
<thr1ce> i have never heard of guile gnome
<pgavin> its the guile bindings for gnome
<thoreauputic> Fabian: why would you assume the shell is broken without debugging your command first?
<mindspin> I would call it hybris
<HappyFool> pgavin: maybe source and binary packages are named differently?
<pgavin> plus i have backports in my sources.list
<pgavin> if i do apt-cache search guile it doesn't show up in there
<HappyFool> packages.ubuntu.com reveals 0 guile-gnome
<pgavin> I know i had it installed before...
<mindspin> Fabian you know, the bug is mostly between screen and keyboard?
<pgavin> but there's definitely a package in http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/
<theine> hondje, you can easily check that by typing env in another shell
<Fabian> mindspin, yep, i do know that!
<hondje> theine: oh, yes.....thanks :D
<mindspin> so check your syntax
<hondje> Fabian: export CFLAGS="borkage" && echo $CFLAGS
<Fabian> thoreauputic, how can I debug that command?
<Hunch|Back> nice, that amaroK player is really neat
<hondje> That'll show you export is just fine
<HappyFool> pgavin: hmm
<HappyFool> pgavin: as you said, source
<hondje> then build something and watch gcc gag
<HappyFool> maybe you need to enable deb-src, and use 'apt-get source' ?
<pgavin> but I've never built a source package :b
<theine> pgavin, what package are you looking for?
<hondje> theine: thanks man, totally forgot that was even doable
<pgavin> guile-gnome (and g-wrap, actually)
<theine> hondje, you're welcome
<thoreauputic> Fabian: it has a number of newlines - rewrite it as a script and run it in debug mode
<Fabian> hondje, that works
<hondje> Fabian: Then export works fine :)
<vHintswen> it didn't tell me my vedio settings
<HappyFool> vHintswen: what did it do?
<theine> pgavin, g-wrap is the name of an executable?
<vHintswen> asked me a load of stuf about my computer
<pgavin> theine, no, its a library for guile
<vHintswen> what kind of keyboard, mouse, vedio card, monitor resolution etc.
<HappyFool> vHintswen: it didn't probe for those?
<HappyFool> vHintswen: hrm
<Fabian> thoreauputic, can I execute these commands one by one?
<theine> pgavin, g-wrap and guile-g-wrap are only available in breezy
<thoreauputic> Fabian: sure
<pgavin> so, anyhow, if I've downloaded the .dsc, .orig.tar.gz, and .diff.gz for the package, can I just use dpkg-source and dpkg-buildpackage to build it?
<thoreauputic> a line at a time
<pgavin> theine, heh, that's why then
<theine> pgavin, sorry for the old news...
<pgavin> maybe I should ask for a backport :b
<thoreauputic> Fabian: a bash script is just a series of commands, at its simplest
<vHintswen> omg i'm so stupid
<hondje> pgavin: sudo fakeroot dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot is useful :)
<Mez> pgavin, what you wnat a backport of?
<pgavin> Mez, guile-gnome-platform and g-wrap
<vHintswen> o.o
<Mez> pgavin - 1st one not in breezy
<pgavin> mez, check out http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/
<Heimdall> HappyFool : did you try to decompress the scanmodem file ? :-[
<Mez> and second one - I'd not be comfortable porting until it's more stable
<Fabian> thoreauputic, I can't execute these commands one by one somehow....
<HappyFool> Heimdall: i'll try the latest version.. why, you having problems?
<Heimdall> HappyFool : I mean this one : http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/scanModem.gz
<Hunchback> is there other emulator for win pps except wine?
<pgavin> Mez, i've been using them for a while, and they seem stable enough to me
<vHintswen> omg
<pgavin> Mez, more stable than the nvidia drivers in any case :b
<Heimdall> 'gz' it means gzip no ?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: yip
<thoreauputic> Fabian: where did you get the command? and note that you execute a lin at a time rather than a command at a time...
<HappyFool> Heimdall: use gunzip to decompress it
<thoreauputic> *line
<hondje> Hunchback: what's pps?
<Hunchback> apps*
<Mez> pgavin - why dont you check out http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/g/guile-gnome-platform/2.7.99-2/
<Heimdall> so ... it's telling me 'not a gzip format'
<HappyFool> Heimdall: just downloaded and gunzipped it -- seems to be OK
<thoreauputic> Fabian: the \ symbols are new lines (line endings)
<vHintswen> omg
<vHintswen> shuld i just give up on linux?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: try 'file scanModem.gz' -- maybe your browser decompressed it
<hondje> Hunchback: just wine-based commercial packages
<hondje> cedega for games, codeweavers for MS Office
<Heimdall> gzip -d file
* Hunchback nods
<Hunchback> k, thanks
<Heimdall> permission denied
<Heimdall> :/
<HappyFool> Heimdall: erk
<hondje> Hunchback: oh, and qemu
<Fabian> thoreauputic, I got it from LFS book 6.0. Their support channel is not very friendly though.... I tried to execute line by line
<HappyFool> Heimdall: put it in your home directory
<Heimdall> HappyFool : gods are against me
<Mez> vHintswen, if you're just going to say 2omg" or make funny faces, adn say you're stuoid, and not ask for help, then maybe linux isnt for you
<HappyFool> Heimdall: ls -l scanModem.gz ?
<Heimdall> HappyFool : it is already in my home
<thoreauputic> Fabian: \ can also be escape characters - but lfs is kind of off-topic here
<HappyFool> Heimdall: how did you get it onto your laptop?
<vHintswen> lol i said omg i'm so stupid cause i thought of how to check my vid card
<HappyFool> Heimdall: maybe it belongs to root still
<vHintswen> but i was wrong :(
<thoreauputic> Fabian: maybe try their mailing list?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: sudo chown heimdall scanModem.gz   to change ownership
<vHintswen> and what u mean not ask for help?
<vHintswen> i been asking for help for ages
<vHintswen> no1 been able to help me
<Heimdall> HappyFool : I dowloaded it from another computer, then brought it on a floppy to my fat32 partition under win, and then cp it in my home directory under linux
<reka> anyone use gparted or qtparted?  i'd like to create a new partition on my HDD and found out i can't do this when the drive is "active".  so how do i go about it?  i tried booting from a warty live cd (i'm running hoary tho,) and it couldn't/wouldn't let me run /usr/bin/gparted which is installed on my linux partition.
<theine> vHintswen, what's your problem?
<vHintswen> omg now i gotta start from start again
<HappyFool> Heimdall: ls -l scanModem.gz to see who owns the file
<Fabian> thoreauputic, I know it's kind of offtopic. But here I'm being helped.... :(
<hondje> reka: I've played with gparted
<vHintswen> mouse doesn't work and commands don't work
<hondje> reka: you cannot resize partitions that are mounted
<Heimdall> HappyFool : lol, too strange, I have no rights on this file ...
<theine> vHintswen, what kind of mouse, what commands?
<fkemal> hello everybody
<HappyFool> Heimdall: sudo chown heimdall scanModem.gz    to change ownership
<reka> hondje: yep, i was told that, but am not sure how i would go about it then.
<Heimdall> HappyFool : -------r-x
<pgavin> Mez, I can build both the source packages for g-wrap and guile-gnome-platform on my hoary box w/o modification
<vHintswen> what u mean what kind of mouse? and all commands unless it's in recovery mode
<HappyFool> Heimdall: then chmod 660 scanModem.gz to give yourself read/write permission
<hondje> reka: are you trying to mess with your primary harddrive?
<Heimdall> yes
<theine> vHintswen, serial mouse, usb mouse, ps2 mouse,...
<thoreauputic> reka: you would need to run it from a CD or another mounted system - the file system you are trying to resize must not be mounted - maybe try knoppix if you have it - it has qtparted I think
<reka> hondje: yes.  only one hdd in the box, with ubuntu and windows in dualboot
<vHintswen> serial mouse
<hondje> reka: either you'd have to use a livecd, or remount /dev/hda as read-only, and hope you didn't mess it up :)
<hondje> I'd recommend the livecd WAY over the other routes :)
<nalioth> reka ya gotta boot from other media
<Heimdall> HappyFool : gzip -d scanModem.gz : 'not a gzip format :////
<HappyFool> Heimdall: 'file scanModem.gz'
<hondje> if the ubuntu livecd doesn't have gparted, you can try command line, or use knoppix
<reka> thoreauputic: hmm, i have an outdated knoppix cd - no qtparted on it.i do have a warty cd like i said.
<hondje> morning, nalioth
<HappyFool> Heimdall: that will tell you what sort of file it (probably) is
<theine> vHintswen, go into recovery mode, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and specify /dev/ttyS0 as the input device for your mouse
<HappyFool> Heimdall: it's possible your browser already decompressed it
<HappyFool> Heimdall: how big is the file ?
<nalioth> reka: knoppix'd be your best bet (i know  nothin of what comes on the ubuntu livecd)
<hondje> reka: You know what's fun, for future reference? Always keep /home on its own partition
<vHintswen> i'm a newbie to linux lol i dunno how to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<HappyFool> Heimdall: uncompressed it should be 189906 bytes
<reka> hondje: yes, i have gparted installed on my hoary partition, and it was automounted when i booted from the livecd, but when i tried to run it ... it wasn't there.
<hondje> Then you can totally screw everything up, and have everything safe that matters
<nalioth> hondje: reka: and the rest of you scoundrels, Good Morning
<Heimdall> HappyFool : yes youre right
<quidoff> how do I make a link in Applications?
<ivanox> anyone in here using winetools?
<thoreauputic> reka: Ubuntu live CD may have parted, but not gparted or qtparted : parted is the CLI backend
<Heimdall> 189906
<hondje> reka: you can try chrooting to the drive, but I dunno if you can do that in ro
<theine> vHintswen, or first, when in recovery mode, do "sudo cat /dev/ttyS0", move your mouse for a while and check whether you get any ouput
<hondje> parted isn't too bad, even for CLI
<HappyFool> Heimdall: 'mv scanModem.gz scanModem; chmod a+rx scanModem; sudo ./scanModem'
<hondje> if you're ballsy enough to mess with it, you can use the cli version just fine I'd wager
<Heimdall> HappyFool : file tells me : Bourne-Again shell script text executable
<theine> vHintswen, of course, the easiest solution would be to connect a ps2 mouse to your box...
<vHintswen> k brb
<HappyFool> Heimdall: ok, it should work
<vHintswen> can't no second ps2 thing
<lpk> What's the easiest way to change to ISO-8859-15?
<Heimdall> HappyFool : hihi this is .. pfffiou :)
<kbrooks> poke
<Heimdall> hopefully you're here
<reka> thoreauputic: i'd like a gui though ... so i take it the livecd won't let me run certain executables on my hoary partition?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: yes?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: oh, the script output
<HappyFool> yes, it's ugly
<reka> morning nalioth
<theine> vHintswen, but you have 1 ps2 mouse?
<hondje> hrm, serial mouse died :( Do they still sell those?
<theine> vHintswen, ...connected to another pc?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: try to read through it and see if you can find what kind of modem it thinks you have
<Heimdall> yes
<reka> hondje: you can get one of those usb->serial converter thingies.
<HappyFool> Heimdall: it should have created directory, called maybe 'Modem' or something like that, with informational files in
<Heimdall> I'll do better than that
<hondje> reka: oh, cool...think radioshack sells 'em?
<Heimdall> yes
<hondje> oh, you're .au, probably wouldn't know :)
<reka> hondje: dunno ... i got it with my mouse :-)
<nalioth> hondje: or frys, or best buy (whre in the world are you?)
<LDM> Does anyone have any good documentation about setting up a SATA RAID 1 for data storage (not boot)?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: you finding any useful info, or not?
<Heimdall> can I make a tar of this directory ?
<hondje> nalioth: colorado, only circuit city around here, and it's terrible selection
<erb> hi
<nalioth> Heimdall: you can tar any directory
<reka> hondje: actually, i think we do have radioshack .. i think it's called tandy though
<hondje> well, office depot and office max, office max even sold RH boxsets until they went to RHEL-only
<HappyFool> Heimdall: yip. tar czf Modem.tar.gz Modem/
<nalioth> hondje: then i guess you're stuck with the 'shack
<hondje> reka: ah yes, same gig, or at least once was :)
<Hoxzer^^> Does bittornado support super seed mode?
<hondje> radioshack sucks now, too
<nalioth> reka: yes, that is the name they use in .au
<vHintswen> input/output error
<hondje> But radioshack in .ca isn't radioshack....odd world
<nalioth> Hoxzer^^: i believe the GUI has that checkbox, yes
<theine> vHintswen, when do you get that?
<vHintswen> yeah i got a ps2 mouse... on this computer
<vHintswen> when i typed in sudo cat /dev/ttys0
<theine> vHintswen, temporarily remove that, plug it into your Ubuntu box, reboot and see whether that solves your problem
<vHintswen> and everyone's sleeping so i dunno if i shuld keep going back and forth
<hondje> oh kick ass, froogle found an optical wireless serial mouse :D
<vHintswen> if it does solve my problem?
<theine> vHintswen, ok, maybe it's "sudo cat /dev/ttyS1"
<theine> vHintswen, yes
<hondje> oh, 'universal' serial mouse :(
<Heimdall> HappyFool : I'll show you
<quidoff> how do I make a shurtcut to a program in this Applications-Menu. I mean in Gnome. I have to Ubuntu not KDE
<HappyFool> Heimdall: not in channel ;)
<vHintswen> yes??!
<Heimdall> HappyFool : of course not :)
<HappyFool> Heimdall: put it up here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Heimdall> HappyFool : do u think I'm such a newbie ?? :)
<hondje> might be easier to buy a new mobo w/ working ps2 ports....
<fkemal> i have just installed ubuntu... i cant use my tv card and audio card... does anybody know why ??
<HappyFool> aargh. why can't X have just one cut-and-paste clipboard
<HappyFool> Heimdall: heh
<Heimdall> HappyFool : no no don't worry I have a webspace, you'll see
<LinuxJones> quidoff, try searching the ubuntu site for menu-editor there are a few that are available
<theine> vHintswen, check whether Ubuntu works if you use an ps2 mouse on the Ubuntu box
<HappyFool> Heimdall: just in case ;)
<HappyFool> Heimdall: ok
<hondje> HappyFool: LEGACY!
<Heimdall> yeaah ;)
* HappyFool kicks Legacy
<hondje> Too bad we can't do the Apple and stop following standards :)
<quidoff> thx
<vHintswen> can't esactly do that right now :(
<nalioth> quidoff: see the ubuntulinux.org/wiki/   re gnome menu editors
<vHintswen> 2 loud lol
<hondje> then again, if we did that I'd have to take the X.org stickers off my case
<vHintswen> just tell me, if it works then what?
<vHintswen> and if it doesn't...
<vHintswen> which it won't...
<nalioth> hondje: weren't you badmouthing apple earlier?
<theine> vHintswen, what makes you think it won't work?
<hondje> nalioth: That's just my gig, I tend to like their stuff
<Heimdall> HappyFool : I have no problem with computing in general, but with linux.... I don't know why... I think my laptop does not help
<vHintswen> well i'm verry un-lucky lol
<hondje> except the hardware in that damn mini-mac
<HappyFool> Heimdall: yip
<vHintswen> if it does work... what about keyboard? lol
<TokenBad> hondje, I found where it talks about pure-ftp so that it tries to start
<nalioth> hondje: ?!?
<TokenBad> or load
<fkemal> i have just installed ubuntu... i cant use my tv card and audio card... does anybody know why ??
<fkemal> i have just installed ubuntu... i cant use my tv card and audio card... does anybody know why ??
<ivanox> cuz u spam
<hondje> nalioth: gotta take it back to the shop, CPU is hosed
<theine> vHintswen, if it does (which it most likely will), you can either buy a second ps2 mouse (cheap) or replace one line in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<TokenBad> but now to know how to remove it or what to replace it with
<hondje> I assume it is, from being on a borked logic board that was causing it to overheat so bad
<nalioth> fkemal: in anyone knows the answer to your vague question, they will answer you
<Heimdall> HappyFool : you know, I've made worst... tried to install a slackware 9.0 on my P2 200Mhz :)
<vHintswen> i've got no second ps2 slot thing on computer thow
<nalioth> fkemal: give it a few minutes tween askin the same question
<Heimdall> 2 years ago
<Heimdall> I was mad at the end
<hondje> TokenBad: ftpd can be a PITA, but probably good...at least when you got it running, it'll be more secure than a magical install would make it
<vHintswen> what's this line to change?
<LDM> fkemal: Could you tell us which sound card you have & which TV Card you have?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: heh
<vHintswen> and how to change it
<theine> vHintswen, why would you need a _second_ ps2 slot?
<jbroome> LDM: naa, it's much more fun is we guess. ;)
<vHintswen> 1 for mouse 1 for keyboard?
<nalioth> hondje: you didnt replace the top cover with a 6" fan?
<fkemal> tv card happuge...  sound cmedia
<theine> vHintswen, ah, I see
<TokenBad> hondje, this is in my inetd.conf: ftp     stream  tcp     nowait  root    /usr/sbin/tcpd /usr/sbin/pure-ftpd-wrapper
<LDM> jbroome: lol...
<TokenBad> which is where it gets the pure ftp shit from
<TokenBad> but I want to use proftpd  now
<hondje> nalioth: no, usually runs cool, in theory...the logic board was bad, and I think it caused the CPU to go bad too, now it hangs and crashes randomly
<theine> vHintswen, have you checked whether "sudo cat /dev/ttyS1" gives you any output when you move your mouse for a while?
<hondje> nalioth: but god bless apple's top-notch warrenty guys
<nalioth> hondje: i will NEVER buy another mac w/o the APP
<hondje> TokenBad: then just replace that /usr/sbin/pure-blahblahblah line
<HappyFool> Heimdall: if you want me to take a look at the output of scanModem, i'll be back in about 30 min
<jeroen_> When installing Ubuntu I told the installer that the clock in my BIOS was set to local time. What do I do to change it to GMT?
<hondje> nalioth: I wish I did for my last powermac
<vHintswen> no, can't anymore cause everyone's sleeping... just tell me what to do and i do in morning hopefully something works
<hondje> $3000 on the thing, and a week after the warranty died so did it
<nalioth> hondje: we all have to learn somwhere
<LinuxJones> jeroen_, did the install go ok ?
<Heimdall> HappyFool : ok no pb, I give you the link now : you do what you want when you want :http://nico.aunai.free.fr/tmp/Modem.tar
<theine> vHintswen, first you need to identify the corepointer (mouse) device, if "sudo cat /dev/ttyS1" gives you any output, then that's your corepointer device
<hondje> nalioth: You wouldn't happen to know how a high-end PPC based computer crunches integers vs a high-end x86-based computer?
<luketi> hello somebody speak spanish?
<LDM> fkermal: did you make sure your sound wasn't muted?  It's a common problem.
<Fanskapet> hmm bad bad
<LinuxJones> luketi, you can try #ubuntu-es
<hondje> luketi: en #ubuntu-es hablan espanol
<Fanskapet> my hardware 3D support is broken in ubuntu
<thoreauputic> fkemal: what does `lspci | grep audio ` return in a shell ?
<luketi> ok thanks
<Fanskapet> real bad since i don't know what has happened :/
<hondje> Fanskapet: what kind of gfx card?
<Fanskapet> hondje ATI Mobility 9700
<Fanskapet> have worked before
<samuel> sup all
<Fanskapet> now im only able to use software OGL
<theine> vHintswen, then do "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" which will open an editor, look for "/dev/input/mice" and replace it with "/dev/ttyS1"
<theine> vHintswen, also, replace "ImPS/2" with "auto"
<gigamonkey> Anyone know about the error message in kern.log "hdc: lost interrupt"
<vHintswen> that's if 'sudo cat /dev/ttyls1' works right?
<gigamonkey> followed by "hdc: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01)
<theine> vHintswen, right
<vHintswen> k
<vHintswen> and if it doesn't?
<LDM> Anyone know how to set up a SW RAID 1 with 2 new SATA disks?
<hondje> Fanskapet: what does 'glxinfo | grep server' say?
<samuel> im trying to edit the Desktop->Preferences menu but i dont know how, ive read of the menu editor SMEG but that only seems to do the Apps menu, any way i can edit the prefs menu? by hand?
<theine> vHintswen, come back and ask for more help...
<Fanskapet> hondje im not in linux at the moment
<vHintswen> k brb... might as well try now
<jeroen_> LinuxJones instll went ok
<fkemal> LDM... its is not muted.. what now ?
<hondje> Fanskapet: oh, okay
<Fanskapet> bus glxinfo tells me that MESA is activated
<hondje> Fanskapet: okay, good info that
<gigamonkey> I'm running the 2.6.10-5-686-smp kernel.
<gigamonkey> For whatever that's worth.
<LinuxJones> jeroen_, ok right click the date/time on the gnome panel and select adjust date & time
<jeroen_> LinuxJones, yes
<LinuxJones> jeroen_, then enter your users password
<LDM> fkermal: someone who probably knows more thanl me asked you to do an 'lspci' above... scroll up and look for your name.
<Fanskapet> but even :)
<Fanskapet> maybe i'l try installing the original package from ati and not the apt-get one.
<Fanskapet> once again
<Fanskapet> :)
<Fanskapet> the strange thing is that i had it working before..
<thoreauputic> fkemal: does `lspci | grep snd ` contain the driver " snd_cmipci " ?
<hondje> gigamonkey: that's an oddball kernel thing, googling doesn't help much either :-/
<luketi> sorry, how entry to ubuntu es?
<LinuxJones> luketi, /join #ubuntu-es
<hondje> Fanskapet: any updates lately that might have borked it, like to X, Gnome, or the Kernel?
<gigamonkey> hondje: I know (about Google not helping much).
<reka> Fanskapet: that process is more complicated
<fkemal> i really dont know what that is.. where should i look.. tell me pls
<jeroen_> LinuxJones, not necessary, I have had Synaptic opened just a minute ago ;)
<luketi> thank linujones
<hondje> gigamonkey: If you asked 30 minutes ago, I had THE guy to ask there :)
<thoreauputic> fkemal: right click the desktop, choose terminal, type that in, hit enter
<LinuxJones> jeroen_, I thought you were trying to change your timezone ?
<klaym> here's my desktop: www.kotiposti.net/jisometsa/Kuvakaappaus.png
<gigamonkey> hondje: do you mean "that's an oddball kernel thing" as in, "not an Ubuntu problem"?
<LDM> fkermal: Launch a shell (command prompt)
<thoreauputic> fkemal: lspci | grep snd      << type that and see if it contains  snd_cmipci  (don't paste the output here)
<hondje> gigamonkey: Well, could be if something wasn't compiled right, or missed a bug fix, but I'd offhand suspect hardware or the kernel
<Fanskapet> reka, yes but i've done that before so it won't be a problem for me :)
<Fanskapet> hondje, hmm well nah.. just used the update manager and updated GAIM :)
<Fanskapet> and that shouldn't break the GL compatibility :
<Fanskapet> :P
<reka> Fanskapet: ah, no worries then. :-)
<jeroen_> LinuxJones, I don't have to enter my password
<hondje> Fanskapet: hrm, I guess just reinstall the fglrx drivers and hope :)
<ivanox> anyone around using wine?
<jeroen_> LinuxJones, because I had Synaptic open not-so-long-ago
<Fanskapet> yeah :)
<Fanskapet> *yawns*
<LinuxJones> jeroen_, ohh ok
<jeroen_> LinuxJones, less than 15 minutes ago, so the password is saved
<vHintswen> sudo cat /dev/ttys1 don't work (input/output error)
<LinuxJones> jeroen_, yeah I didn't get what you were talking about :D
<jeroen_> LinuxJones, sorry, anyway, I opened it
<vHintswen> gonna b 2 noisy to take out my mouse and plug it in there and all so i try that in morn
<theine> vHintswen, "sudo cat /dev/ttys1" or "sudo cat /dev/ttyS1"? there's a difference...
<samuel> sup all, is there a better menu editor than SMEG? SMEG wont edit the preferences menu yet... or by hand?
<gigamonkey> So the main problem that this hdc lost interrupt seems to cause is that it completely freezes VMWare, rendering one of it's processes unkillable, even with kill -9 as root.
<gigamonkey> Is there any chance that VMWare is somehow causing the problem as well? Or is it just an innocent victim?
<jeroen_> LinuxJones, and no, I don't want to change my timezone
<fkemal> thoreauputic....  no it doesnot contain snd_cmipci
<jeroen_> I want Ubuntu to see the time/date settings in the BIOS as GMT, not local time
<VincentX> how do you make a root account=
<theine> vHintswen, anyway, good luck, gotta leave now...
<VincentX> how do you make a root account?
<jeroen_> VincentX, sudo password
<Seveas> samuel, the preferences menu is not part of the freedestktop.org specification
<LDM> fkemal: did you get lspci to work for you?
<Heimdall> hey LinuxJones, are are you guy ?
<jeroen_> VincentX, but there's no use really
<Seveas> VincentX: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<fkemal> no... how do i get it ..
<Seveas> samuel, and as such, there will probably not be an editor for that
<thoreauputic> fkemal: aargh sorry - type lsmod | grep snd and see if it is in that (my mistake)
<TokenBad> hondje, looks like got it to connect...and restrict to home dir
<TokenBad> now to see if anyone can upload
<Seveas> jeroen_, sudo passwd will have unexpected results :) (ie, you change YOUR password :))
<hondje> TokenBad: the moment of truth ;-)
<TokenBad> well it hasn't let anyone upload yet
<LinuxJones> Heimdall, eh am I a guy ?
<samuel> Seveas, no kiddin? didnt know that, b4 you could edit everything with nautilus... is that going to work again? just curious?
<TokenBad> why would this be any different
<TokenBad> heheh
<jeroen_> Seveas, VincentX okay, "sudo -i && password" then
<christos> is the password for su different from the password i use for sudo?
<LDM> fkemal: are you using GNOME or KDE for your desxtop?
<Seveas> jeroen_, will neither work :)
<Heimdall> LinuxJones : don't know this is an expression.... :/ :)
<Seveas> sudo -i will open a new shell
<fkemal> Gnome i think
<Seveas> passwd will be executed after that shell terminates
<Seveas> jeroen_, welcome to the intricacies of sudo :)
<Heimdall> LinuxJones : anyway I hope youre doing well
<ivanox> is dma enabled on harddrives by default or do I have to enable it?
<jeroen_> Seveas, VincentX last attempt: "sudo password root"
<LinuxJones> Heimdall, thanks dude same to you :)
<LDM> fkemal: ok, I'm not as familiar with gnome... but you want to go where your programs are listed, and look for gnometerminal or something similar.
<hondje> ivanox: you have to add it, /etc/hdparm.conf
<VincentX> ok
* LinuxJones smoke break
<fkemal> thoreauputic ... it is not there also
<thoreauputic> jeroen_: typo - passwd is what you want
<jeroen_> thoreauputic, yeah..
<thoreauputic> fkemal: what does lspci | grep audio say ?
<jeroen_> stupid sudo :p
<jeroen_> I want Ubuntu to see the time/date settings in the BIOS as GMT, not local time
<TokenBad> dang none of my friends are answering so they can test my ftp
<jeroen_> How do I do this?
<TokenBad> must be to early for them
<VincentX> be back in a sec
<fkemal> there writes.... snd_pcm.... snd_usb_audio and much more... but not snd_cmipci
<Seveas> jeroen_, try tzconfig
<mypapit> i've installed ubuntu 5.04...but how do i get connected to broadband (adsl)?
<jeroen_> Seveas, have tried, that just change timezone
<Seveas> (oslt)
<mypapit> help me!!
<fkemal> ldm... i have root terminal.. and its open
<thr1ce> mypapit, you probably already are
<thr1ce> try ping www.google.com
<Seveas> mypapit, try pppoeconf
<ivanox> hondje, should I enable it on the device or on the partitions? I suppose device would be more logic right?
<mypapit> ok
<thoreauputic> jeroen_: or rerun sudo base-config and change the time to utc
<hondje> ivanox: correct
<Seveas> ivanox, device indeed
<ivanox> ok coolio
<thr1ce> for broadband...?
<hondje> ivanox: if you want, msg me and I can give you some hdparm help
<mypapit> thr1ce, i'm using other box rite now, because ubuntu 5.04 can connect directly to adsl
<thr1ce> ooh, adsl
<thr1ce> nevermind then  :_
<mypapit> Seveas, wish ubuntu made these things more obvious
<thr1ce> actually, ubuntu probably hs the BEST hardware detection of any distro
<bionic> Anyone know how i get Quake3 to use alsa aswell? I changed the snddevice to /dev/adsp, but it still show up that quake3 uses /dev/dsp when i run lsof |grep dsp
<Seveas> mypapit, agreed :)
<thr1ce> so no complaining
<thoreauputic> fkemal:    lspci | grep audio  should tell you what sound card you have
<TokenBad> mypapit, I use cable..and it detected mine auto
<mypapit> thr1ce, agreed with you... hardware detection was a breeze... easy to use... but i cant connect to dsl..
<jeroen_> thoreauputic, it gives no output
<Seveas> TokenBad, adsl isn't cable
<mypapit> TokenBad, maybe because it was assign by dhcp
<thoreauputic> jeroen_: odd
<TokenBad> ahh
<Seveas> TokenBad, cable doesn't use pppoe
<jeroen_> thoreauputic, Breezy here, though ;)
* TokenBad shuts up now
<mypapit> hehe..
<thoreauputic> jeroen_: all bets are off then ;)
<reka> bionic: can you now play > 2 sounds at once now? (i sent you the fix last night)
<fkemal> thoreauputic ... it says nothing...
<jeroen_> thoreauputic, I don't see why; there must be a way to stop Ubuntu from setting the system clock from the hardware clock in such a way..
<fkemal> thoreauputic ... may i pm u? wanna ask something in private
<thoreauputic> fkemal: :(
<jeroen_> well, there should be a way.. thoreauputic
<Seveas> jeroen_, run base-config again...
<bionic> reka, well i can now with f.eks xmms and mplayer, but quake3 still stops at sound initializing when running xmms
<thoreauputic> jeroen_: running base-config should work
<thoreauputic> fkemal: OK
<lancer285> is there a .deb package for mplayer that works w/ ubuntu?
<thr1ce> www.ubuntuguide.com
<Seveas> lancer285, yes, in the Ubuntu multiverse repository :)
<thr1ce> org
<thr1ce> *
<Seveas> ubuntuguide is bad...
<thr1ce> it has the answer
<thoreauputic> fkemal: OK accepted - go ahead
<fkemal> ok
<lancer285> is there a way to search the repository? so I can find the package name?
<thr1ce> "how can I install other media players, such as Mplayer"
<nalioth> ubuntugide is bad
<thr1ce> apt-cache search mplayer
<Seveas> lancer285, apt-cache search
<Seveas> lancer285, or packages.ubuntu.com
<reka> bionic: does it run ok without xmms?
<fkemal> can u make a direct connection to my pc.. with remote control.. is there a way ?
<nalioth> lancer285: packages.ubuntu.com
<lancer285> awesome, thanks.
<thoreauputic> fkemal: I see no message ?
<bionic> reka, yes it does, i use the alsa output
<jeroen_> thanks Seveas
<lancer285> I'm used to urpmi w/ mandrake, so this is pretty new to me
<lambert> hello
<bionic> reka, that came out wrong, thaught you meant xmms, but yeah quake3 runs ok without xmms
<thr1ce> i used google with slackware :)
<lambert> not french here???
<nalioth> lambert: en #ubuntu-fr
<lambert> ?what?
<virtuald> can anyone show me their /etc/ld.so.conf?
<reka> bionic: ah, i'm just interested mind, i don't have a solution ... haven't installed q3 yet in ubuntu
<thoreauputic> fkemal: try just /msg thoreauputic <something>
<nalioth> lambert: parlez francais en #ubuntu-fr
<Heimdall> hey lambert : #ubuntu-fr st le channel en franais mais y'a moins demonde ;)
<lambert> oah ok
<Heimdall> nalioth : ahah :)
<lambert> bou j'ai eu peur
<thoreauputic> fkemal: your dcc isn't getting through
<Seveas> virtuald:
<Seveas> cat: /etc/ld.so.c: No such file or directory
<Seveas> dennis@mirage ~ $ cat /etc/ld.so.conf
<Seveas> /usr/X11R6/lib
<Seveas> ghe, discard the first line of that ;)
<virtuald> ok thankns
<Heimdall> lambert : si tu fais de l'info,n il faut parler anglais sans en avoir peur ;)
<virtuald> :)
<lambert> ok merci
<Heimdall> u'r welcome
* reka wishes he could speak french
<christos> is su supported in ubuntu?
<lambert> amis je dois repartir  alors @+
<optik> hey, I just purchased a font for use on a design that I am doing, how do I make it so that I can use the font in gimp?
<nalioth> christos: yes it is
<thenuke> how do I reinstall grub to MBR with some liveCD?
<Heimdall> reka : you think that's beautifile language ?? :)
<Heimdall> beautiful*
<reka> Heimdall: well... the girls sure like it. :-)
<Seveas> thechitowncubs, mount your drives, chroot into the installed system and run grub-install
<jeroen_> thenuke, search for it, you'll find it
<christos> the password i use to login doesn't work for su, what should i use?
<nalioth> optik: drop it in ~/.fonts  i believe
<Seveas> thenuke*
<Heimdall> reka : oh ? :)
<Fabian> how can I copy all files that end with .hrf from one directory to another?
<Heimdall> reka : well one point for me so ;)
<nalioth> christos: su only works to switch regular users by default
<Seveas> Fabian, cp /path/to/folder1/*.hrf /path/to/folder2/
<reka> Fabian: cp *.hrf /path/to
<nalioth> christos: ubuntu doesnt use 'root' account by default
<lancer285> fabian cp path/to/files/*.hrf /path/to/files
<christos> ok i got it
<optik> nalioth:  there is no ~/.fonts
<Seveas> christos: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Fabian> hehe, thx Seveas, reka, lancer285
<Jester> Hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu-amd64 on a hardware SATA raid0 running on nforce3 chipset.  It's able to find the HDs correctly, but it can't see the raid and puts them as 2 seperate drives on /dev/sda and /dev/sdb. Anything I could do to make it recognize the raid, or anyone succeeded with a raid on nforce3-250GB?
<nalioth> optik: so make one
<Fabian> like windows then....
<Brunellus> stupid questions:  If I no longer want to run the 2.6.11 kernel and prefer to run 2.6.8, can I just remove the 2.6.11 kernel in apt and have ubuntu boot the 2.6.8?
<optik> kk
<christos> so su doesn't mean super user it meas switch user
<nalioth> christos: you are after "sudo"
<Seveas> Brunellus, 2.6.10 is the default for hoary though, but yes you can
<lsuactiafner> Jester : i had the same problem, basicaly i pwned a gentoo 64bit boxen and made my own kernel that actually worked
<optik> nalioth:  just restart X now?
<virtuald> does a library need something extra for static linking?
<Seveas> Brunellus, warning though: install the other one first, reboot into it and *then* remove the other
<nalioth> optik: restart shouldnt be required
<virtuald> like an .a file
<nalioth> optik: just open gimp
<Brunellus> Seveas:  I still have the 2.6.8 kernel and the headers...
<topyli> Fabian: actually, wildcards are used a bit differently. * in unix = *.* in windows
<Brunellus> In fact, I'm running off that kernel now
<Jester> lsuactiafner, ok so newer kernels should work ?
<Brunellus> 2.6.10 doesn't like my hardware or ndiswrapper--because somehow I can't seem to get ndiswrapper and my wlan driver to run with kernels newer than 2.6.8-5
<lsuactiafner> yeh newer kernels continue to add support for new hardware
<optik> thanks
<optik> worked :D
<nalioth> optik: restarting is only required when one updates the kernel
<Brunellus> Seveas:  are they still releasing security patches for the 2.6.8x kernels, or is that done?
<Seveas> ...or when one has seriously screwed up services/kernel modules nalioth :)
<Seveas> Brunellus, yes they are
<nalioth> Seveas: there are exceptions to all rules
<Brunellus> b/c ideally, I'd like to point apt to get the patched 2.6.8 kernel and headers, but run hoary otherwise
<nalioth_wrkn> work schedule of a cab drive is never static
<Seveas> Brunellus, they will continue to support 2.6.8 for at least 16 more months
<Brunellus> awesomeness.  what repository would I have to add to keep the 2.6.8 kernel?
<Seveas> s/16/10/
<Seveas> apt-pin the kernel to warty and use hoary for the rest :)
<Brunellus> wait, how do I do I apt-pin the kernel to warty?
<Seveas> Brunellus, search the wiki for apt pinning
<Brunellus> ta very muchly!
<topyli> Brunellus: you can do it in synaptic if you don't feel like reading :)
<lsuactiafner> seems a new kernel is out yay
<Brunellus> is anyone aware of an ubuntu backport for the uqm 0.4 package?
<scott> they removed the instructions for installing mplayer's codecs with totem from the wiki. I did add proprietary plugins in totem which opened a directory and I just copied them all in there, but they aren't working
<scott> any ideas?
<Brunellus> what?!
<HappyFool> Heimdall: you there?
<Brunellus> they removed 'restricted-formats'?
* Brunellus sighs.
<Heimdall> HappyFool : yeah
<scott> Brunellus: no, they just removed that section
<Heimdall> HappyFool : I found some interesting stuff
<topyli> either beagle 0.0.11 is faster than .10 or i'm dreaming
<HappyFool> Heimdall: needed a break from the pc
<HappyFool> Heimdall: ah-ha?
<Heimdall> HappyFool : normal
<Heimdall> HappyFool : I think
<Brunellus> h'mmm.  googlecache tme?
<Brunellus> time?
<Heimdall> HappyFool : did you see my link ?
<Heimdall> HappyFool : http://nico.aunai.free.fr/tmp/
<HappyFool> Brunellus: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats is still there, afaik
<LinuxJones> scott, alot of folks just install totem-xine or gxine and it just works after installing the w32codec package
<Jester> lsuactiafner, sry to bother you mate lol, been trying to find a solution to this problem for a while (amd64+nforce3+raid), can you detail a bit how you made it work ?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: ok, going there now
<Heimdall> HappyFool : I don't understand very much of those files BUT, I found something
<ilba7r> do i have to reboot every time i loose connection to my wirless network or is there a smarter way to re establish network connection?
<reka> scott: it's still there: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingCodecsToTotemHowTo
<Heimdall> HappyFool : this link : http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/slmodem-serial.html, which actually talk about the new driver
<jbroome> ilba7r: sudo /etc/init.d/network restart might work better
<scott> reka, LinuxJones, thanks
<ilba7r> thanx jbroome
<Heimdall> HappyFool : it could be that the previous driver was not ok, so I uninstalled all, and I wanna try this new one
<thoreauputic> ilba7r: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart  or ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0   I guess
<jbroome> ilba7r: np
<Heimdall> told to be compatible with kernel 2.6
<fetman> what's wrong with my sound? all of a sudden it's just all quiet? I have checked the volume-settings, the soundcard (it works in windows), and the amplifier.. :(
<zorglube> join/ ubuntu-fr
<ilba7r> thoreauputic unfourtanetly it is wlan not eth0
<thoreauputic> ilba7r: then substitute as appropriate I supose
<thoreauputic> *suppose
<LinuxJones> fetman, hit "alt + F2" then start typing gstreamer-properties (it will auto-complete for you)
<LinuxJones> fetman, for the output try selecting esd or alsa and see if one of those work
<fetman> LinuxJones: ok..
<HappyFool> Heimdall: hrm
<Heimdall> HappyFool yes ?
<ilba7r> thoreauputic thanx i will try it though with wlan things are not as smooth as with eth
<ilba7r> thank you guys
<TokenBad> bah i give up
<Addius> aff, I'd forgotten how long it takes to compile a whole kernel on an older system <,<
<fetman> LinuxJones: output is set to ESD, and input is set to OSS
<HappyFool> Heimdall: have you tried that 'the symptom' part? Do you have that problem?
<TokenBad> people still can't upload
<HappyFool> Heimdall: i thought your modemd launch ok
<TokenBad> but at least now says permission denied
<refuze2looze> i have a multimedia keyboard that i'm trying to get to control beep media player. so i mapped my play/etc keys to XF86Play, etc. using xmodmap and using configuration editor assigned XF86Play to "beep-media-player -t" but it's not working. using xev i can see that the keys are working and indeed mapped to XF86AudioPlay. anybody know what's going on??
<Heimdall> HappyFool : what symptom aprt ?
<hondje> refuze2looze: try using the absolute path, maybe?
<LinuxJones> fetman, ok did you try alsa as output then hit test to see if there is sound
<HappyFool> Heimdall: near the top of http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/slmodem-serial.html
<HappyFool> Heimdall: 'The symptom:'
<fetman> LinuxJones: no sound
<refuze2looze> hondje: what do you mean?
<Heimdall> HappyFool : err...no :-D
<TokenBad> I think I need to redo the mount stuff
<TokenBad> and thats why people can't uploads
<fetman> LinuxJones: when i try to test with esd it says "failed to construct test pipeline for esd"
<Heimdall> HappyFool : I'll install the new driver, can't be worst
<LinuxJones> fetman, right click the sound icon on the gnome panel and select properties, is there a soundcard listed in the dropdown list box ?
<hondje> refuze2looze: /usr/bin/beep-media-player
<HappyFool> Heimdall: fair enough
<Heimdall> sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy ?
<refuze2looze> hondje: nah.. i tried having it run other stuff too and it doesn't work
<hondje> refuze2looze: where'd you set the shortcuts at?
<scott> anyone know where evolution saves it's configs? I always copy my .evolution folder over thinking that will keep everything but it always asks me to enter account info etc anyway
<HappyFool> Heimdall: is that for me?
<Heimdall> HappyFool : sorry, yes
<fkemal> can i see the files on a ntfs partition in linux ??? is that possible
<Heimdall> HappyFool : is that correct ?
<reka> refuze2looze: afaik, you need to have bmp active before using the buttons, which kind of nulls the whole point of having the keys.  do they work when bmp is active?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: that should work if the directory /media/floppy exists
<LinuxJones> fkemal, yeah look @ www.ubuntuguide.org
<refuze2looze> hondje: the keyboard shortcuts? configuration-editor /apps/metacity/global_keybindings (the other shortcuts i assigned there do work
<HappyFool> Heimdall: you might want a 'umask=222' or similar option
<Heimdall> heee.... not working :)
<refuze2looze> reka: no. bmp is active
<hondje> refuze2looze: hrm, got me beat then :)
<HappyFool> Heimdall: does /media/floppy exist ?
<Heimdall> yes
<balor> I've got my sound drivers loaded but some OSS programs seem to be failing. How can I find out what's making them fail?
<refuze2looze> reka: even if i try to have it open firefox or something it doesn't work
<fetman> LinuxJones: you mean preference instead of properties?
<Heimdall> I must have a floppy in it ??
<HappyFool> Heimdall: try 'mount /dev/fd0'
<reka> refuze2looze: using gnome?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: yes ;)
<fetman> LinuxJones: and yes, it's listed there
<Heimdall> ah lol
<Heimdall> what a shame :)
<refuze2looze> reka: yes
<HappyFool> Heimdall: /dev/fd0 is in /etc/fstab with a 'user' option, so you shouldn't need sudo
<refuze2looze> reka: the funny thing is it was working before and then it suddenly stopped
<reka> refuze2looze: i've always set mine up using: sys->prefs->k/b shortcuts
<reka> refuze2looze: i'm not familiar with your method
<HappyFool> Heimdall: which version of the driver are you going to try?
<Heimdall> HappyFool : http://www.smlink.com/objects/slmodem-2.9.10.tar.gz
<Heimdall> this one
<Lafitte-> what file i edit to edit my grub loader (remove older kernel entries ?
<Heimdall> the last
<dhonn> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Lafitte-> thanks
<thoreauputic> Lafitte-: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Heimdall> HappyFool : I've read about : http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/smartlink/ungrab-winmodem.tar.gz also in the files...
<TokenBad> who can help me with mounting drive..to see if can figure out why people can't upload to me?
<reka> refuze2looze: might be worth a look: http://bmp-itouch.sourceforge.net/
<HappyFool> Heimdall: that's only needed in specific cases, as far as i can tell from the linmodems page
<Heimdall> okay
<refuze2looze> reka: you set it there and it controls BMP?
<Heimdall> HappyFool : well tat cool I'm learning a lot of things
<HappyFool> Heimdall: it might be worth trying if what you're doing now doesn't work
<Heimdall> I know how to mount my floppy :) cooool )
<Heimdall> lol
<reka> refuze2looze: only when it's active, which is why it's kind of pointless.
<Hajuu> Hey.
<HappyFool> Heimdall: bear in mind this will all be for naught when you get your adsl modem
<reka> refuze2looze: you should be able to start firefox through there though
<Hajuu> Where can I check my modems flow control settings?
<Heimdall> yes
<Heimdall> I take notes
<Heimdall> :)
<jbroome> then you get to play with pppoe!  woohoo
<refuze2looze> reka: ok.. i changed the keyboard shortcut to <mod4>P to see if it works, it worked, changed it back to XF86AudioPlay, and suddenly everything works.. i did absolutely nothing else.
<Hajuu> modem/comport
<refuze2looze> reka: and BMP doesn't need to be active, so i suggest you try this method as well
<refuze2looze> reka: must have been some kind of bug. very strange
<reka> refuze2looze: i'm not desperate to use them, but it might be useful... could you please explain the method?
<Hajuu> Where can I check my modems flow control settings?
<Hajuu> modem/comport
<hondje> anyone get firestarter and dict to play nice?
<Heimdall> HappyFool : ok have decompressed the driver with gzip, now what ? this is not a deb file
<HappyFool> Heimdall: indeed
<Heimdall> :/
<HappyFool> Heimdall: just a sec
<Heimdall> lol
<HappyFool> Heimdall: how big is the download?
<thoreauputic> hondje: try test.dict.org
<Heimdall> 2.2M uncompressed
<thoreauputic> hondje: the default dict URL is wrong now
<Heimdall> 2242560
<HappyFool> Heimdall: ok, i'm downloading it now
<HappyFool> Heimdall: does it have a readme?
<HappyFool> erk
<thoreauputic> hondje: I set an alias for it in .bashrc as well as in th egnome dict thing
<hondje> thoreauputic: oh, thanks man
<hondje> isn't there /etc/dict.conf?
<hondje> no :o
<thoreauputic> hondje: working?
<Heimdall> hum when I decompress it, it removes the '.gz' and thats all
<Heimdall> M file
<HappyFool> Heimdall: try 'tar xf slmodem-2.9.10.tar
<hondje> thoreauputic: like a champ, thanks man
<HappyFool> Heimdall: you can extract directly from tar.gz's with 'tar xzf slmodem-2.9.10.tar.gz
<thoreauputic> :D
<Heimdall> ritgh
<Heimdall> right
<Heimdall> this was a tar file I just sazw it with 'file' command
<ekCo> anyone know how to update drivers etc withouth having the ubuntu cd
<ekCo> i lost it
<HappyFool> Heimdall: it should create an sl-modem directory, or perhaps sl-modem-2.9.10 directory
<ekCo> and cant get nvidia drivers installed
<reka> question: anyone know of a good offline dictionary?  something like this: http://wordweb.info/more.html
<Heimdall> yes indeed
<Heimdall> and there is a README
<HappyFool> Heimdall: ah-ha
<ekCo> anyone know how to update drivers etc withouth having the ubuntu cd???
<ivanox> ekCo, use the repos
<Heimdall> HappyFool : seems to be much easier
<reka> ekCo: you shouldn't need the cd if you have a net connection. just get everything you need in the repos.
<HappyFool> Heimdall: sort of
<refuze2looze> reka: sure.. first you have to use xev to see the key codes of the multimedia keys, then you use xmodmap -pke xmodmap.conf to create the default configuration, you might need to add key bindings to the configuration file to the keycodes you found in xev. then open up configuration-editor and go to /apps/metacity/global_keybindings, add what you mapped to the key codes to run_command_X, and in /apps/metacity/keybinding_commands add
<refuze2looze>  the command such as beep-media-player -t for play/pause
<refuze2looze> reka: oh and you should copy the configuration file to /etc/xmodmap.conf and use the command xmodmap /etc/xmodmap.conf to get em to work
<HappyFool> Heimdall: you'll need to recompile the driver every time you update the kernel
<ekCo> how reka?
<ivanox> ekCo, go here www.ubuntuguide.org and get their repolist, but dont use the us.archive. replace it with like de.archive
<HappyFool> Heimdall: try just running 'make' and 'sudo make install' as suggested in the README
<vince_> I'm using hotway to have evolution check my hotmail account, but wish to have it mark downloaded messages as read. Can anyone tell me wht file I need to edit and how? thanks!
<Heimdall> I'm doing it
<reka> ivanox: or better yet, just archive.com iirc
<Heimdall> launching gcc ;)
<Varanger> IA-32 = i386 ???
<Heimdall> seems cool
<HappyFool> Heimdall: yeah, the instructions are pretty clear
<Heimdall> HappyFool : ok I've made it
<Heimdall> do you think that's all ?
<mikas> i was just wondering.. how come it is easier to type exactly three question marks rather than one...
<hondje> IA-32?!
<hondje> Oh man, this is all getting too confusing :)
<HappyFool> Heimdall: 'sudo make install' etc -- follow the instructions in the README
<Seveas> Varanger, yes
<ekCo> reka, already done all that
<ekCo> but its asking me for cs
<ekCo> cd*
<lancer285> Hey, where do I get the libdvdcss?
<TokenBad> ok question
<reka> mikas: how come it's easier to type three dots rather than a question mark? :-p
<TokenBad> if I want to mount a drive
<TokenBad> and make it so that the drive is usable for all people
<thoreauputic> ekCo: comment out the CD line in /etc/apt/sources.list and update
<HappyFool> lancer285: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats tells you how, afaik
<ekCo> k
<lancer285> Thanks HappyFool
<Heimdall> HappyFool : yes I'm at config country
<ekCo> um there isnt any about the cs..
<ekCo> cd*
<TokenBad> what is the should it be set as owned by root?
<ekCo> you mean add a # to the top?
<thoreauputic> ekCo: there must be, or it wouldn't ask - at the top
<HappyFool> Heimdall: is it working?
<ekCo> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release amd64 (20050407)] / hoary main restricted to #deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release amd64 (20050407)] / hoary main restricted
<ekCo> ?
<thoreauputic> ekCo: then do sudo apt-get update afterwards
<Heimdall> I'm not sure to understand the command
<BockBilbo> hey there
<thoreauputic> ekCo: that's the line, yes
<ekCo> ok
<BockBilbo> whats the way to adding an iso locale to the system?
<Hajuu> Where can I check my modems flow control settings? I think theres a problem with it because when I run an application that accesses the internet (with my connection activated through "pon"), it takes every last scrap of bandwidth possible.. causing problems with both my IRC and gAIM connections...
<HappyFool> Heimdall: which command?
<Heimdall> 6/
<Heimdall> to config modem country
<HappyFool> oh, right
<Ninwa> Does anybody know how to configure recording devices (microphone), I can hear myself talk into it over the speaker when the volume is up, but it doesn't record.
<Hajuu> hmm, Heimdall ?
<HappyFool> try slmodemd --countrylist
<Heimdall> yes Hajuu ?
<cary> [yaaawwwn] 
<HappyFool> or slmodemd --countrylist|grep -i france
<HappyFool> Heimdall: or just don't worry about it for now
<bob2> Hajuu: how could that be related to modem flow control?
<Heimdall> ok I prefer don't worry so ;)))
<cary> 	pfp, what are the chances you are around?
<Heimdall> HappyFool : so this is it
<HappyFool> Heimdall: do the 'Getting started' instructions too
<Heimdall> yes, but for installation
<HappyFool> Heimdall: afaik
<HappyFool> Heimdall: you can probably tweak things so these commands are run on startup
<scott> anyone have a T40 thinkpad? what do I need to do to get the hard drive to stop burning a hole in my case, have it suspend to ram when I close the lid?
<azol> hi all. how can I use "modem on hold" (v.92)  in Linux? is it possible?
<Heimdall> I try
<HappyFool> hmm, i seem to have b0rked synaptic *sigh*
<ekCo> thanks guys.
<bob2> scott: same as on any other laptop, edit /etc/default/acpi-support
<ekCo> later
<ompaul> Is there such a beast as software that helps someone design model railways?
<abbot45> does anyone else have a problem with Pan Newsreader crashing all the time?
<zorglube> join/ #ubuntu-fr
<bob2> scott: but at least some t40's don't sleep very well, due to the radeon not powering off
<Maus> Flash on my system doesn't play with any sound.  Am I missing a package?
<samuel> anyone know how to access winpopup from linux? as in send messages? i dont want linpopup
<thoreauputic> ompaul: interesting question: in open source I don't know - a friend has such a thing on his windows box
<jbroome> Maus: i'd say that was a feature, not a bug. :)
<snadge> can someone give me a quick explanation of vga= options?
<ompaul> thoreauputic, well if there is none I better learn to code one up rather fast and I have not seen that other one :-)
<apollo2011> How do I check if the smb.conf doesn't have any errors in it like typos that will make it invalid?
<bob2> Maus: no
<mebaran151> what's a muppet
<mebaran151> I just saw it on the side
<thoreauputic> ompaul: nice project for you: write a model railway design program ;)
<snadge> i've tried normal, and 778.. and normal gives me a corrupted console, and 778 gives me a horizontal bar in X
<bob2> samuel: why don't you want linpopup?
<bob2> Maus: run "pkill esd", restart firefox, do you get sound?
<bob2> apollo2011: try running samba
<samuel> bob2, i dont want the messages poping up on my computer
<jbroome> apollo2011: testparm
<ompaul> thoreauputic, well yeah thanks ;-)
<hondje> anyone use fetchyahoo w/ evolution?
<apollo2011> jbroome: ok so just "testparm /etc/samba/smb.conf"?
<thoreauputic> mebaran151: heh - google  " sesame street muppets" :)
<jbroome> apollo2011: i believe so
<apollo2011> cool thx
<Maus> bob2: yes
<sproingie> thoreauputic: better yet google "the muppet show"
<bob2> Maus: cool
<thoreauputic> sproingie: yeah, I'm out of date there ;)
<Maus> bob2: What did we just do?
<ompaul> sproingie, that last one was for mebaran151
<bob2> Maus: kill the program that was using your sound card
<LokeDK> I've installed apache 1.3 with apt-get.. and the wwwroot is /var/www .. But as normal user I can't write to that directory.. I've added my user to the www-data group but I still don't have write access.. also maked sure to chmod it
<Maus> bob2: Then what was that program using for to begin with, and will I have to do this every time I boot?
<apollo2011> jbroome: it worked and said the file was fine but my Windows pc sees it ok and my other two ubuntu systems say there is an invalid parameter and won't load the shares...
<bob2> LokeDK: www-data is the user apache runs as; it should never ever have write permissions to /var/www/
<sig> what are the purposes of backports? can someone explain?
<Heimdall> HappyFool :oooooh he does not want france :)
<bob2> LokeDK: if you really want a user to have write access to /var/www/, chown it to their user
<HappyFool> Heimdall: i'm sorry? ;)
<bob2> sig: to bring newer software to stable versions of ubuntu
<sig> I see
<mebaran151> thoreauputic, no
<HappyFool> sig: see here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=40291
<mebaran151> I know THE MUPPETS
<LokeDK> bob2, Yeah I know.. it's chowned to root:www-data as default.. so I could chown it to f.ex loke:www-data ?
<thoreauputic> sig: backports are new apps that impatient people can't wait 6 months for ;)
<sig> bob2: so I should add it
<mebaran151> just on my irc list
<mebaran151> I have two "muppets" listed
<bob2> Maus: kill firefox, does "esddsp mozilla-firefox" start firefox and have sound for flash?
<bob2> sig: no
<reka> snadge: you can use vga=ask  or hardcode it with a value: http://gatos.sourceforge.net/livid-ati/2000-September/msg00206.html
<sig> ?
<bob2> LokeDK: drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 2005-04-25 17:17 /var/www
<ompaul> thoreauputic, and to think that all this hacker culture started with the model railway club in MIT hehe
<bob2> LokeDK: those are the defaults
<Heimdall> sudo /usr/sbin/lmodmd --country=FRANCE /dev/slamr0
<raiden24> I love Ubuntu
<sig> bob2: no? why not?
<hondje> ompaul: model railways? Really?
<Heimdall> => bad country name :d
<abbot45> can someone tell me how to install a .deb package?
<sproingie> hacker culture predates computers
<HappyFool> Heimdall: you need a code i think
<bob2> sig: because they're buggy
<LokeDK> bob2, oh.. so loke:users would be fine?
<snadge> reka: i dont have permission to access that url :/
<sig> oh ok
<thoreauputic> ompaul: yet no-one has written such a program? tsk tsk
<bob2> abbot45: what are you trying to install?
<kbrooks> fr\
<HappyFool> Heimdall: try slmodemd --countrylist
<Heimdall> oh, in the example they write USA
<LokeDK> and apache would still work..
<bob2> LokeDK: loke:root, yes
<ompaul> hondje, I am not barking mad, (pun intented) it did in deed
<kbrooks> Heimdall, fr
<reka> snadge: http://64.233.187.104/search?q=cache:Si2iYQwIsjEJ:mail.linux-sxs.org/pipermail/linux-users/2002-September/038107.html+framebuffers+1024x768+vga%3Dask&hl=en
<LokeDK> bob2, oh okay thanks.. I'll try that
<kbrooks> try fr
<Maus> bob2: command not found
<bob2> LokeDK: apache doesn't care who owns that directory, as long as it is readable by all
<ompaul> hondje, indeed even
<abbot45> Pan.  the version bundled with ubuntu keeps crashing.
<hondje> ompaul: go figure....that explains a lot though
<bob2> Maus: install esound-clients
<Heimdall> oh yeah, 3d
<bob2> abbot45: did you file a bug yet?
<Heimdall> thanks
<HappyFool> Heimdall: try slmodemd --country=3d mayne?
<abbot45> dont know how.  can you tell me?
<hondje> ompaul: Maybe that's why 'hacker culture' doesn't emphasize math so much
<HappyFool> Heimdall: so this is more-or-less working?
<LokeDK> bob2, Oh I see.. I can write to it now. Thanks for the help
<Heimdall> sudo /usr/sbin/lmodmd --country=3d /dev/slamr0
<bob2> LokeDK: np
<HappyFool> Heimdall: slmodemd, i think
<HappyFool> /usr/sbin/slmodemd
<Maus> bob2: ok, the command loaded firefox
<Maus> bob2: without sound
<bob2> hm, oh well
<Heimdall> anyway, this is not so important I suppose ?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: nah
<HappyFool> Heimdall: so modprobe worked, and slmodemd is running?
<Heimdall> ok so I'm in 3 section
<LokeDK> Oh and one more question.. the php4 package in synaptic/apt-get requires some apache2 packages.. Does the package only work on apache2 then? I only want apache 1.3
<TokenBad> ok i unmounted my drive
<bob2> LokeDK: no, of course not
<TokenBad> to maybe change who owns it
<reka> abbot45: install the latest pan manually
<Heimdall> modem slamr0 created TTy is /dev/pts/2
<bob2> LokeDK: libapache-mod-php4 - server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (apache 1.3 module)
<Heimdall> use /dev/ttySL0 as modem device
<HappyFool> Heimdall: ok, so try out your gnome network thingy again
<HappyFool> Heimdall: maybe you can just start it and see if there's a 'click' sound, without plugging in the telephone cord
<Heimdall> this is it ?
<Heimdall> yes
<LokeDK> bob2, oh cool.. so apache2-common and apache2-mpm-prefork isn't the whole apache2 server?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: this is it
<LokeDK> as it requires
<thoreauputic> HappyFool: Heimdall this slmodem thing sounds like a PITA to configure...
<Heimdall> sorry, PITA ?
<HappyFool> thoreauputic: yeah
<iratsu> how do i find out what X display depth i'm running at and what graphics drivers i'm running with?
<bob2> LokeDK: php doesn't care about either of those packages
<HappyFool> thoreauputic: winmodems are a joy
<HappyFool> heh
<reka> abbot45: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<HappyFool> pain in the arse ;)
<thoreauputic> Heimdall: pain in the *ss
<LokeDK> oh okay bob2 .. thanks a lot again
<Heimdall> lol
<Maus> bob2: killing esd again brings it back, what exactly did we install and why?
<Heimdall> okay :-D
<bob2> Maus: nevermind
<hellfire> has someone installe Neverwinter Nights on Ubuntu
<HappyFool> Heimdall's getting 8Mb adsl next week anyway :P
<Heimdall> HappyFool :I have very bad thought
<hellfire> copied a windows instalation
<HappyFool> some of us are stuck with dial-up
<iratsu> hellfire: wow my friend is just doing that right now
<HappyFool> Heimdall: what's that?
<hellfire> and did what was described in the bioware site
<sproingie> how's NWN run on linux anyway?
<bob2> Maus: esd = enlightened sound daemon = program which takes control of the sound card and brokers access to it
<Heimdall> HappyFool : well ,with the previous driver, it was telling me too that the device was ttySL0
<Ninwa> Last I heard WineX ran it great.
<sproingie> i've always found NWN to have pretty poor framerates compared to most 3d games
<hellfire> i get "segmentation fault " error
<bob2> Maus: by killing it, non-esd-aware programs can use the sound card, but only one at a time
<Heimdall> and I was puttin ttyS0
<HappyFool> Heimdall: yes...
<Heimdall> ....
<Maus> bob2:  ahhh
<HappyFool> Heimdall: doh
<Heimdall> lol
<Heimdall> it is not my fault entirely
<thoreauputic> bob2: the irony of the name "enlightened sound daemon" strikes me all the time...
<Frederick> how can I get mosml int ubuntu/
<hellfire> does someone now how to fix that error
<DunkMaster> helo
<HappyFool> Heimdall: that might explain the 'no carrier' ;)
<bob2> hah
<DunkMaster> question here
<HappyFool> Heimdall: i thought you were using /dev/modem ?
<sproingie> i thought esd wasn't required when using the alsa mixer?
<bob2> in 1997 or whatever, it seemed like a good idea
<bob2> sproingie: when using dmix, correct
<reka> iratsu: default depth can be found in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, (Section "Screen": DefaultDepth) same with the driver (Section "Device": Driver)
<Heimdall> HappyFool : ah yes you're right
<DunkMaster> what is a good and low on recources movie player avaliable on apt-get?
* thoreauputic votes for dmix
<sproingie> bob2: so why do people continue to use esd?
<Heimdall> and /dev/modem is pointing toward the correct device...
<Ninwa> reka, Run xorconfig
<Frederick> DunkMaster: xmms
<Heimdall> so okay...
<thoreauputic> sproingie: this is a good question
<St0n3-C0l> my xorg is crashing ..
<Ninwa> reka, and setup your xorg settings properly :)
<bob2> sproingie: but that requires a) a sound card well supported by alsa, and b) everything to use alsa (any apps using the oss compatibility layer will lock the device to themselves completely)
<DunkMaster> xmms plays movie files Frederic?
<Ninwa> xorgconfig*
<DunkMaster> *Frederick
<reka> Ninwa: mine are fine.
<sproingie> bob2: but wouldnt that be true whether or not esd is running?
<St0n3-C0l> when I start it says not starting correctly...it was workin correctly before I installed gdm from breezy :P
<hellfire> has someone managed to deal with the "segmentation fault" error in Neverwinter Nights
<hellfire> ??
<Ninwa> hellfire, That's a pretty vague question.
<Frederick> DunkMaster: not sure, goggle and check their homepage
<bob2> hellfire: if you're using cedega, #cedega
<Heimdall> HappyFool :can I type ttySL0 ?
<hellfire> no i`m not using cedega
<DunkMaster> it isnt i just tried Frederick
<snadge> reka: does ubuntu _have_ to use framebuffer console?
<zimba-tm> hello
<HappyFool> Heimdall: you mean, in the gnome setup?
<bob2> sproingie: yeah, but most everything in ubuntu's supported section does esd
<hellfire> i`m using the Linx client
<snadge> i tried setting a normal vga text mode, and it ignores it
<Heimdall> yes
<HappyFool> Heimdall: /dev/ttySL0 should work
<sproingie> bob2: well that's annoying
<bob2> sproingie: also, esd works on more cards and dmix
<linux_fan> hi can anyone help me?
<bob2> sproingie: yes, and will be fixed for hoary
<Heimdall> because the programm tells me that the symbolic link is /dev/pts/2
<bob2> er, breezy
<hellfire> i`ve done what was described in the bioware site
<reka> snadge: ah, you don't want a wm?
<bob2> linux_fan: you need to ask a question, first
<sproingie> bob2: so esd can sit on top of alsa, essentially?
<Ninwa> linux_fan, ask your question, dont ask to ask :] 
<HappyFool> Heimdall: whatever slmodemd said when you started it
<linux_fan> ok
<sproingie> bob2: you mean breezy?
<bob2> sproingie: yes
<hellfire> but i get "segmentation erro" when trying to run the game
<Heimdall> so I think this is ttySL0 or /dev/pts/2
<bob2> hellfire: do you know anything about programming?
<hellfire> no
<bob2> (in C)
<linux_fan> for some reason, i installed a program, and it doesn't show up in the applications menu
<Heimdall> anyway, it don't detect the modem on his own
<HappyFool> Heimdall: don't use /dev/pts/2
<Heimdall> ok
<HappyFool> Heimdall: use /dev/ttySL0
<sproingie> hellfire: you mean segmentation fault.  that's a very generic error, it's like the Invalid Page Fault from win9x
<reka> isn't quicktime available for linux?
<Ninwa> hellfire, Are you certain you installed it correctly? Mayhaps you do not have all of the datafiles in the right place, and its segging because of that
<reka> *why isn't
<Ninwa> hellfire, but as they said, thats a pretty generic thing, you need to check the crash log
<bob2> reka: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<snadge> reka: X can use its own driver.. console should use text mode
<bob2> reka: (it is)
<unreal> ubuntu download at 84% :)
<linux_fan> for some reason, i installed a program, and it doesn't show up in the applications menu
<hellfire> i didn`t get any error messages or something similar...
<Ninwa> linux_fan, Which application?
<bob2> linux_fan: yes, that will happen
<snadge> unreal, hoary hedgehog?
<Maus> bob2:  Thanks for the help.
<Heimdall> HappyFool : aaaaaah
<Ninwa> linux_fan, try opening a terminal and typing its name, or creating a launcher on your launch panel
<bob2> Maus: np
<hellfire> i`ve read that this could be connected with the SDL library
<unreal> snadge: forgot which nickname, but it's 5.04
<HappyFool> Heimdall: something wirking ?
<linux_fan> i can open it in terminal
<iratsu> reka: ok, thanks
<Heimdall> HappyFool : good news
<bob2> Maus: running it under esddsp should have forced it to shore the device
<linux_fan> but how do i get it in the menu?
<hellfire> they advised to get the latest version
<Ninwa> linux_fan, right click on the lanucher panel and create a new launcher
<Heimdall> HappyFool : no
* unreal switches consoles and checks
<Heimdall> BUT
<reka> bob2: poorly worded ... why isn't quicktime player availale for linux?
<snadge> unreal, yeah thats the one that im trying on my old compaq armada m700 laptop.. it kinda works ;)
<linux_fan> ok
<HappyFool> Heimdall: heh
<Heimdall> it tells me that it does not work
<Ninwa> add to panel*
<linux_fan> ok
<hellfire> but i see only version 1.2.7 for ubuntu
<bob2> reka: because apple didn't port it yet
<Maus> bob2: but it went right back to how things were before killing
<iratsu> how do i find out what graphics drivers i'm running with?
<Ninwa> then custom
<Heimdall> which is a kind of progress
<bob2> Maus: which is odd, I don't know why
<thoreauputic> reka: erm - ask Apple?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: erm, ok
<Ninwa> and you should be able to figure it ou t:)
<bob2> iratsu: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<linux_fan> yea
<hellfire> whlie the latest version is 1.2.8
<linux_fan> thank u
<unreal> snadge: heh, the hardware in this machine hasn't had much luck with gentoo or debian.. so I decided to download ubuntu
<Ninwa> you're welcome
<HappyFool> Heimdall: you going to try plugging in your phone line and see what happens?
<Heimdall> I think it could maybe be ok if I try with my phone line
<Heimdall> yes
<HappyFool> Heimdall: ok
<snadge> unreal, chances are.. it'll suck just as much ;)
<Heimdall> at last
<Heimdall> one real hope
<HappyFool> Heimdall: good luck (again ;)
<Heimdall> :)
<Heimdall> yes
<Heimdall> lol
<Heimdall> brb (again :-D)
<unreal> snadge: gentoo borks when trying to boot normally, and the debian partition manager just hangs there when checking for disks
<unreal> heh
<Maus> bob2: Know if anything relevant to this will be coming in Breezy?
<unreal> probably, but at least I'll be able to try it on a machine that I know it'll work with :)
<snadge> unreal, ouch.. what kind of a piece of crap are you running it on? :P
<lpk> Hmm there was a trick for improving the sampling rate of a mouse
<lpk> Does anyone remember?
<reka> bob2, thoreauputic: i see.  it's just that i like how you can "scroll" video playback using the arrow keys. ah, well.
<bob2> Maus: yes, it should all magically work in breezy (but doesn't yet)
<bob2> reka: as in skip backwards and forwards?
<thoreauputic> reka: you can do that ith linux players too...
<reka> snadge: not sure ... i'm not an expert on that
<Maus> bob2:  Really?  Good.  I want to be sure everything's working properly before I start installing Ubuntu for friends and family.
<reka> thoreauputic: smoothly though? not in 5 second bursts
<bob2> Maus: october it is then ;p
<Maus> bob2: w00t
<unreal> snadge: lol, wouldn't say it's crap, but it's one of those pre-built bundled machines that I got given.. it still has a warranty so I don't feel like ripping it apart yet
<thoreauputic> reka: I haven't tried that, to be honest
<Maus> bob2: thanks again
<snadge> unreal: ahh yeah.. it'll have a bodgey partition table on it most likely
<bob2> np
<Frederick> how can I install mosml in ubuntu and FAST?
<reka> bob2: well it's more sort of "play forwards" and "play backwards", rather than "skip"  which is what i would prefer.
<unreal> snadge: nah, I wiped the drives entirely :)
<snadge> unreal, if it came with a rescue disk.. i'd just blow everything away and repartition it
<snadge> ahh k
<unreal> heh
<Frederick> Ive already tried to apt it but it says it has some missing deps
<bob2> reka: meh, seems kinda minor; you could suggest ut to the mplayer people
<unreal> at the moment i'm booting off the gentoo livecd, not the best way to download a large-ish ISO file :)
<Converse> irc.cl
<scott> I ran laptop-mode start and changed /etc/default/acpi-support to include sleep, but I still just see hibernate on my logout menu and when I close the lid it doesn't go to sleep
<thoreauputic> reka: frankly I prefer vlc on OS-X to quicktime anyway - and it doesn't nag me to buy anything ;)
<reka> bob2: not a fan of mplayer really... but enough of my grumbling
<sproingie> thoreauputic: you're kidding, quicktime even nags you on OSX?
<reka> thoreauputic: true. :-)
<snadge> im booting ubuntu off dvd at the moment.. and using it as a very slow rescue disc to fix my debian installation ;)
<Frederick> how can I install mosml in ubuntu and FAST?
<thoreauputic> sproingie: yep - the one installed is nagware
* Frederick kicks ubuntu cd
<reka> thoreauputic: i thought you get pro with the os?
<bob2> Frederick: why don't you tell us what on earth "mosml" is?
<unreal> snadge: heh, I'll be downloading that some other time, downloading at 46kb/s is bad enough right now :)
<thoreauputic> reka: I didn't
<sproingie> thoreauputic: amazing.  i thought that was just some sleazy thing they did for the windows version
<snadge> unreal: I donwnloaded the dvd at about 12k/s :P
<Frederick> bob2: http://www.dina.kvl.dk/~sestoft/mosml.html
<sens> Can anyone help me install a gkrellm skin?
<unreal> snadge: that's fine if you're wanting to get it installed by the end of the year :P
<bob2> sens: it really had no instructions?
<ompaul> thoreauputic, checked sourceforge.net (been a long time since I needed to do that) and found something
<snadge> took about 4 days
<thoreauputic> sproingie: well, I hardly ever use OS-X anyway except in mac-on-linux to play windows media occasionally
* unreal started downloading it a few hours ago, just as Spartacus started :)
<sens> bob2: I just can't find where to extract the files to
<thoreauputic> ompaul: ah - model railways are not totally neglected then ? :)
<rcec52> I was wondering why Ubuntu repository is slow to update Mozilla Firefox 1.4 as I understand 1.2 is supposed to be 1.4 with some program bugs?
<bob2> rcec52: it's not "slow", it's not going to happen at all
<rcec52> Whys that?
<ompaul> thoreauputic, almost not neglected I think I will have to build something for dia
<thoreauputic> rcec52: the ubuntu version has all the security fixes
<rem_> they correct the bugs, but dont update to 1.4 ..
<bob2> rcec52: hoary is a stable release; it doesn't get new versions of software.  the fixes from 1.0.4 are in hoary's 1.0.2
<thoreauputic> ompaul: yes, dia is a good idea for it :)
<reka> ompaul: i love dia
<cory_> yay i finally got my gnomebaker to bake!
<rcec52> You lost me. . .
<styx2004> please tell me how to configure apache with mono-apache-server
<bob2> rcec52: which bit of that was confusing?
<Frederick> bob2: dis you see my link?
<thoreauputic> rcec52: you are hung up on the version number: ubuntu's is updated
<rcec52> If you use the version that you download with the repositories, you can't add Mozilla extensions.
<bob2> Frederick: yes; try asking on their mailing list, I guess, or install from their binary tarballs.
<thoreauputic> rcec52: it just retains the number
<bob2> rcec52: yes, it sucks that mozilla have made things like that
<reka> rcec52: that's a bug
<bionic> safe to put in a pci soundcard while the machine is still running? :p
<unreal> heh
<abbot45> rcec52, there was a bad vonurability in 1.4 so ubuntu backported to 1.2 but included all the bug fixes from 1.4
<rcec52> I've installed 1.04 with all the extensions and it works . . . .
<unreal> safe to chop off your leg while you're still alive? ;)
<thoreauputic> rcec52: go to about:config, search for vendor string and edit to 1.0.4
<reka> rcec52: you have to change vendorSub in about:config iirc
<flodine> anyone know how to change aterm font size
<jbroome> just once
<Frederick> bob2: ive added the repos her
<bob2> Frederick: which is broken.  get rid of it.
<sproingie> ubuntu's handling of firefox version numbers is ... unique
<sproingie> that's the kindest thing i can say about it
<Frederick> bob2: but apt is beeing gay and complaining
<Frederick> bob2: the dep is broken
<rcec52> Anyone here have more than 1 os installed?
<sproingie> Frederick: so find apt a partner, maybe he can go live with aptitude
<Frederick> rcec52: I do
<unreal> 25mins to go until I find Ubuntu borks for me too :P
<bob2> Frederick: a) try to act like an adult, b) that means you can't install from it
<thoreauputic> rcec52: of course
<bob2> Frederick: so go get the tarball and install from that
<sproingie> what the fuck is it that a supposedly intellectual community uses "gay" as an insult
<bob2> sproingie: what else could ubuntu do?
<hondje> sproingie: I don't know, but I agree it's wrong
<rcec52> Maybe I'm crazy but I've got Mepis on one drive and Kubuntu on another? Doesn't make sense does it?
<hondje> Why not say 'omg, _____ is so female' too
<Frederick> sproingie: oh sorry
<Frederick> sproingie: im in a hurry
<St0n3-C0l> Please respect Code OF Conduct of Ubuntu Linux :>
<HappyFool> sproingie: how can a supposedly intellectual person judge a community by an individual ? ;)
<St0n3-C0l> Someone said me once...now im saying u guys :P
<sproingie> HappyFool: i see it over and over
<Frederick> HappyFool: point taken
<bob2> sproingie: ubutnu has unfortunately attracted a large pre-teen contingent
<unreal> snadge: you still around? :)
<sproingie> bob2: i suppose that's true for the whole geek/hacker culture as well
<iratsu> what's the difference between restricted and multiverse?
<rcec52> Anyone here good at programing?
<snadge> unreal: yes
<sproingie> rcec52: some of us like to think so
<unreal> heh
* thoreauputic doubts that the 'community" is all that intellectual on the whole
<rcec52> What are you using?
<unreal> you have any idea why ubuntu 5.04 was given a name similair to prostitute?
<bob2> iratsu: restricted is just drivers, basically
<veronica> im setting up raid and i get a adm:error opening /dev/md0  nosuch file or directory.......please help!
<HappyFool> heh
<bob2> unreal: #lame-trolls, kthxbye
<iratsu> bob2: ah, ok
<unreal> bob2: is that your channel? :)
<bob2> iratsu: but it does get "support"
<sproingie> unreal: c'mon, hoary ... read your hp lovecraft
<bob2> haha
<Jester> Does anyone know of a debian-based installation cd or distribution that includes dmraid ? (to support bios based software raids such as nforce3)
<ThE__OnE> where can i find installation help for ubunntu
<rcec52> Breezy comes out in October?
<sens> Extraction not performed You don't have the right permissions to extract archives in the folder "/usr/share/themes/AgingGorilla/metacity-1"   How do I extract it through the terminal?
<bob2> rcec52: yes
<ThE__OnE> where can i find installation help for ubuntu*
<bob2> ThE__OnE: by asking politely here
<snadge> unreal, thats a good question.. i'd like to know that too.. apart from it really does suck on my laptop
<rcec52> What will it include?
<unreal> lol
<HappyFool> sproingie: maybe 6.04 will be the 'Cuddly Cthulhu' (err, spelling?) release!
<ThE__OnE> i did ask politely
<scott> anyone know what file you have to setuid to be able to change clock speed as normal user with gnome applet?
<thoreauputic> unreal: dict hoary
<bob2> ThE__OnE: you haven't asked a question yet...
<ThE__OnE> yes i have
<sproingie> HappyFool: you spelled it right.  great idea :)
<unreal> it's a nice name though, never thought a hedgehog could be a whore though, too prickly for my liking :)
<snadge> unreal, it should be called "hoary slapper"
<bob2> rcec52: wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyGoals
<snadge> :P
<reka> sens: use sudo.  you normally don't have write permission for any folders other than the ones in ~/
<bob2> ThE__OnE: and what did you ask?
<sproingie> still, pronouncing "hoary" out loud makes most people think of a different word
* unreal scribbles the name onto a blank disc either way
<sproingie> not too literate, folk these days
<ThE__OnE> can someone please tell me where(website)i can find help instaling, i dont have a specific question because i have'nt installed ubuntu as of yet
<rcec52> Thanks bob2
<sproingie> ThE__OnE: right HERE
<bob2> ThE__OnE: you can ask for help here
<sens> reka: sorry, i only installed 2 weeks ago and after 15 years of windows i'm not too good, i know the sudo, you generally put it in front of everything, but what would i have to type exactly?
<hondje> sproingie: That's for the 12-15 demographic :)
* thoreauputic wonders where unreal learned to spell... if at all
<sproingie> ThE__OnE: you can also try ubuntu forums
<ThE__OnE> hmm i cant come here when iam instaling
<veronica> im setting up raid and i get a adm:error opening /dev/md0  nosuch file or directory.......please help!
<Zunino> Hi there. Does anybody here deal with typing a latin language on a US-layout keyboard?
<ThE__OnE> lol
<erb> hello
<rcec52> Anybody have problems installing Adobe reader7.0?
<reka> sens: easy option: sudo nautilus
<sens> ok
<reka> sens: otherwise, i'd have to know what kind or archive file it is
<Frederick> bob2: im trying the tarball
<sens> reka: thanks
<sproingie> ThE__OnE: i used to come to the channel when installing all the time.  you going to say you can surf the forums when installing?
<Zunino> I have got it working for the most part. The real issue is with typing a ''
<reka> *kind of
<thoreauputic> rcec52: no, because I didn't install it on the principle that Adobe sucks as a company
<ThE__OnE> i dont have 2 pc's
<reka> sens: hang on
<reka> sens: you can install themes by dragging the file to the theme box iirc
<ThE__OnE> nvm, i will search online
<sproingie> ThE__OnE: the installer does not have a built-in web browser that i'm aware of.  i did it with many a reboot on a dual-boot system
<reka> sens: archives included
<reka> sens: non need to extract it
<ThE__OnE> does that mean i haev to do that?
<thoreauputic> time to sleep - 'night all
<bob2> good idea
<ThE__OnE> gnite
<rcec52> That's not an answer I was expecting I guess . . .
<Zunino> US layout with dead keys, anyone?
* sproingie .oO( note: actually asking a question tends to actually get said question actually answered )
<Heimdall> HappyFool : :'(
<veronica> can anyone here help me with a raid issue?
<snadge> how do i boot ubuntu in console mode only?
<snadge> like a rescue disk mode.. without X
<reka> rcec52: hehe.  what's wrong with xpdf?
<unreal> sproingie: what's the best way to trim nose hair?
<unreal> heh, jk ;)
<digao> hey, how can i add new items to the ubuntu menu?
<bob2> rcec52: if your real question was "I'm having problem foo bar baz when installing Acrbate 7.0...", best to just ask that upfront
<sproingie> unreal: blowtorch.  it'll never bother you again
<unreal> lol
<rcec52> Sorry for asking. . .
<reka> digao: google smeg
* unreal grabs a lighter and some deoderant
<sproingie> seriously, don't get too close to a propane torch when you have the sniffles.
<sproingie> one good sniffff and ... ow
<sproingie> clears ya right up tho
<Razor-X> ;)
<Razor-X> Jumping Jacks do too
<sens> reka: how do i do that, you may as well be speaking swahili I don't understand :P
<Seveas> snadge, choose recovery mode from the boot menu
<snadge> seveas: what recovery mode
<reka> sens: sys->prefs->themes
<reka> sens: and then, iirc, just drag the .gz file to the box
<Seveas> snadge, when you boot, you get a menu. You can choose recovery mode there. If you do not get a menu edit /boot/grub/menu.lst as root and increase the value for timeout
<snadge> Seveas, i have a menu.. its the dvd version of hoary
<snadge> from the help screens i just cant figure out what option to use
<Seveas> ah, ok. I thought you ment an installed system
<Seveas> meant*
<nalioth> reka ya teaching foreign languages now?
<snadge> Seveas, no.. installed system is borked, i want to recover data off it
<sens> reka: Do you mean I can just load up to sudo nauticus and drag the file over?
<reka> nalioth: only swahili
<digao> reka, ill look for it thanks
<reka> sens: don't even need to use sudo
<Frederick> does ubuntu has bzip vy default?
<snadge> and the live version.. is also borked, keeps crashing .. display doesnt work correctly ;)
<sens> reka: gottit i think
<Seveas> snadge, I have no experience with the live dvd, but if there is a menu that says "single" or "recovery mode" you can use that to not go to X
<unreal> snadge: you could just mount the disk and copy it elsewhere? :)
<reka> sens: it worked?
<snadge> unreal: its in a laptop
<unreal> copy 1mb chunks to a floppy disk? :/
<sens> reka: nope
<sens> I went to: usr/share/themes created a file called milk and extracted it all to there
<sens> reka: but then i go to gkrellm and change themes and it doesn't come up
<snadge> im hoping it accepts "single" as a boot option
<snadge> and doesnt try to boot into X
<reka> sens: ah, gkrellm themes?  i thought you were talking about gnome
<unreal> snadge: if all else fails, you could try another livecd (the gentoo one is pretty decent from my experience) and upload the data somewhere
<crimsun> Frederick: yes.
<sens> nono, gkrellm themes
<snadge> unreal: i have some boot floppies
<reka> sens: why didn't you say so? :-P http://www.dersoldat.org/gkrellm.php
<reka> follow that.
<pfp> Fabian: lo, how're things?
<pnpa_> i tried to install Ubuntu in my Gateway/server. This gateway is connected to LAN with a 20+ clients. What is the best way/tool to share/broadcast the Internet connection of this Gateway? That will automatically assign an IP address to clients.
<snadge> rescue linux or something
<Frederick> crimsun: doesnt looks like thou
<HappyFool> Heimdall: success?
<crimsun> Frederick: erm, dpkg -l libbz2-1.0|grep ^ii
<pfp> pnpa_: you probably want dhcpd, and some iptables rules
<crimsun> Frederick: are you trying to compile something that requires bzip2?
<sens> reka: I did :P
<pnpa_> pfp, how to do that ? it was just my first time to install and seen Linux
<crimsun> Frederick: if so, you need to install libbz2-dev
<reka> sens: and?
<Frederick> crimsun: tryin to unzip a package
<sens> reka: what does ~/.gkrellm2/themes directory mean
<reka> sens: ~ is your home directory
<crimsun> Frederick: unzip or bunzip2?
<sens> the ~/.gkrellm2?
<LinuxJones> pnpa_, maybe you would be better off with a Linux distribution that is designed for such a purpose like Smoothwall
<sens> reka: ok
<Frederick> crimsun: unzip
<snadge> BG Rescue linux
<crimsun> Frederick: then install unzip.
<crimsun> Frederick: unzip != bunzip2
<sproingie> Smoothwall++
<sens> reka: if i go to home, there isn't a file called .gkrellm2 or a folder
<LinuxJones> pnpa_, it has a nice gui for configuration >> http://www.smoothwall.org/about/screenshots/
<reka> sens: type ls -a and look for a gkrellm directory
<pfp> pnpa_: do an 'sudo apt-get install dhcpd', the default configuration has handy examples (are you familiar with dhcp?)
<pnpa_> LinuxJones, u mean i have to uninstall this Ubuntu ?
<pnpa_> pfp, in Windows
<sens> nothing, it just comes up with my username
<pfp> pnpa_: windows?
<sens> reka: nothing it just comes up with my username
<reka> sens: type cd ~
<reka> then do ls -a
<pnpa_> i only know about dhcp in Windows
<sens> found it
<LinuxJones> pnpa_, well it would be much easier than setting up all of the services you need manually using Ubuntu.
<reka> sens: what's it called?
<sens> well there's a -gkrellm2
<pfp> pnpa_: there are also firewall distros that boot from a cd and can keep their configuration on a floppy, so you don't need to install anything... but nothing wrong with using ubuntu imho
<sens> reka: there's a -gkrellm2
<pfp> pnpa_: ach, k
<reka> sens: try putting ~/-gkrellm2 in the nautilus address bar
<sens> reka: it doesn't have an address bar
<veronica> can anyone here help me with a raid issue?
<reka> sens: right click on a directory and then select browse
<Shish> Is there a GUI app that lets you run a single program in a different locale?
<sens> reka: Couldn't find "/root/-gkrellm2".
<Razor-X> Shish: you mean, different language?
<Razor-X> veronica: shoot
<reka> sens: cause you used sudo
<digao> reka, you know a repository with the smeg package? i didn't find it in the www.apt-get.org, thanks
<HansZ> hmm.. I just wanted to compile mplayer, however it says: 'bitypes.h not found see...FAQ (nothing in the faq about that)'
<reka> sens: type /home/<username>/-gkrellm2
<Heimdall> HappyFool : sorry, phone
<Razor-X> digao: sudo apt-cache search smeg
<Heimdall> no.... it has failed
<reka> digao, Razor-X : it's not in there iirc
<Shish> Yes~ When logging in with GDM I can select a language for all of GNOME to use, but I'd rather log in in english then have specific apps in other languages
<reka> need to install it manually
<HansZ> Is there a ubuntu mplayer package?
<Exodus> Hello, can anyone tell me where is the ubuntu cd distribution located?
<Razor-X> then, download and compile ;)
<Razor-X> Shish: not sure how, sorry
<lpk> what is fbmmx.o?
<Razor-X> Exodus: they give you links on the site
<lpk> my x cries about missing symbols
<Heimdall> HappyFool : and worst, i have uninstall, make clean, and do ti again
<sens> reka: same message
<digao> Razor-X, reka, yeah, i didn't find the smeg in the apt-cache too
<veronica> im setting up raid and i get a adm:error opening /dev/md0  nosuch file or directory.......please help!
<Heimdall> HappyFool : but it does not want to do 'modprobe slamr' anymore
<Razor-X> lpk: not sure meself, google it
<Exodus> Razor-X, i mean physical location
<lpk> Pain in the ass googling with a elinks
<Razor-X> digao: download a binary .deb, or download source and compile
* HansZ feels being ignored
<Razor-X> Exodus: locate fbmmx.o
<bob2> HansZ: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats (yes)
<Exodus> I live in Venezuela, i'd like to know around how long would it take for the cd's to arrive.
<bob2> Exodus: when did you order?
<Razor-X> and if it's not there, try sudo updatedb
<Exodus> just now.
<Razor-X> and then try locate again
<reka> sens: close nautilus, then places->home
<sens> reka: I found it man
<bob2> Exodus: give it a few weeks
<Exodus> Venezuela (south america) :P
<unreal> 18:07:11 (49.48 KB/s) - `ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso' saved [615307264/615307264]  <-- :)
<reka> ah, ok
<sens> reka: found the themes directory
<Exodus> more then a month?
<sens> when i went to it in nautilus i didn't put the ~ at the stary
<reka> sens: cool, you can handle the rest then.
<HappyFool> Heimdall: hmm
<HappyFool> what error do you get?
<HansZ> bob2: doesn't help me
<sens> reka: hopefully, i'll come back here if i can't :P
<bob2> HansZ: except that it does
<HansZ> bob2: except it does
<reka> sens: no worries
<bionic> Is it possible to get sound from two soundcards when i have headphones in just one of them? :)
<Exodus> Razor-X, bob2, thanks for answering my questions. :)
<HansZ> bionic: yea
<digao> Razor-X, i found this in the ubuntu forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38183 there is a link to a debian package for smeg. thanks
<jbroome> what an unfortunate package name
<bionic> HansZ, how? They are both enabled now, the one the headphones are in is using /dev/dsp, the other /dev/dsp1, but when i run xmms on dsp1 i get no sound in the headphones
<HansZ> bionic: hm.. have u unmuted dsp1
<hughsie> Anyone want to ask questions about gnome-power-manager? I'm the dev.
<verveeld> i'm back. Anyone watch the SA v France rugby?
<verveeld> I'm busy waiting for ubuntu to finish installing on my laptop
<kong0> can anybody pls help this poor linux newbie on where to get a good site for linux warez?
<HappyFool> heh
<bionic> HansZ, yeah its not muted, doesnt show it in volum controls at least
<sens> how do i edit what loads up in the startup of linux?
<HappyFool> linux warez?
<jbroome> hahahahaha
<jbroome> hahaha
<HappyFool> try synaptic
<HappyFool> System -> Adminstration -> Synaptic
<HappyFool> lots of warez there
<jbroome> it's right next to the linux spyware cleaners and virus scanners
<sens> lol
<verveeld> jbroome: lol
<ompaul> jbroome, now you are joking
<synd> hey guys, got a nicecast running. electronic music: http://139.55.46.63:8000/playlist.pls
<reka> HappyFool: no warez distribution please. :-P
<nalioth> jbroome: yes, it does raise some eyebrows (re pkg name)
<kong0> hmm something tells me i didnt give a good inpression...
<ompaul> you kill me you do
<HappyFool> reka: this is 1337 l3g4l warez
<nalioth> kong0: linux warez? linux software is mostly free, or open-source
<verveeld> My Ubuntu installation is on Configuring apt 75%, testing security update repository... its taking quite a while... is this normal
<kong0> not thoose server os from suse and red hat
<HappyFool> kong0: seriously, there's lots of applications available to install from synaptic
<ompaul> kong0, fire up synaptic and you will get all the useful programs you can ever need (except for railways but it appears I may be working on that)
<kong0> ok where were synaptic?
<sens> synd: I would listen toy our music but i get this error message: There is no element present to handle the stream's mime type audio/mpeg.
<HappyFool> System -> Administration -> Synaptic
<ompaul> system - administration - syanptic
<kong0> thx man
* ompaul notes that my spelling of synaptic is not as good as HappyFool's 
<synd> sens: hmm
<lambert> re hello
<sens> synd: I can listen to the other radio station that's already on there
<kong0> i installed ubuntu on this laptop o' mine bout one hour ago...
<ompaul> kong0, enjoy
<kong0> hehe
<waseem> is anyone else having problems getting the update for gaim?
<bionic> HansZ, you know what the problem may be?
<lambert> pouvez vous me donner l l'URL de chat de ubuntu .fr?s'il vous palit
<reka> lambert: #ubuntu-fr
<lambert> merci
<synd> sens: ive got a couple listeners.. it seems to work for them..
<lambert> goodbye
<sens> synd: maybe it's just me then :P I'm a linux n00b
<kong0> did u guys get azureus going?
<reka> waseem: what problems?
<kong0> i didnt even understand how to install it...
<ompaul> kong0, why when we have native bittorrent
<nalioth> kong0: you need java
<nalioth> !Java
<ubotu> hmm... java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//Java
<waseem> reka: i tried to do apt-get install gaim and its telling me that it couldnt get the stat source package list from ftp.nerim.net/blahbbalfdhh
<kong0> hmm im not familiar with native...
<kong0> i know and i couldnt install jawa
<unreal> would anyone here have the cdrecord source by any chance?
<ompaul> kong0, there is a bittorrent client already on the machine
<waseem> reka: i never get the update in the update manager so i thought i would have to do it manually
<microhaxo> WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON!
<nalioth> unreal: its not avalable at jeorgs page?
<kong0> native huh... is it as good as bittornado or?
<microhaxo> IM CONVINCED THAT LINUX IS DESTROYING MY WINDOWS!
<unreal> nalioth: jerog is the creator of it?
<unreal> er, jeorg even
<thr1ce> linux won't touch your windows unless you tell it to
<sens> how do I edit what loads up on the startup of ubuntu?
<microhaxo> I go to boot up windows on a SEPERATE HD and it says THAT THE DAMN winlogin.exe cannot be found all these fkin dlls not found
<reka> microhaxo: at least your doors are ok.
<nalioth> unreal: thought jeorg schilling was the author (google cdrecord homepage)
<microhaxo> that shit dont happen by its self..
* pfp checks out gnome bittorrent
<ompaul> microhaxo so is bill gates
<kong0> hmm i dont know...the grudge between linux and windows is greater...kidding*
<unreal> heh
<thr1ce> microhaxo, yes, it does happen by yourself; you probably did something
<microhaxo> Bs
<microhaxo> what could i have done
<verveeld> ok install finished. yest!
<thr1ce> you tell us
<verveeld> yes
<jbroome> boot loader problem?
<microhaxo> i have been runnin linux only
<microhaxo> for days
<DagaZ> how do I put a pause in a bashscript?
<microhaxo> and i booted to windows this mornin
<reka> waseem: i'm not familiar with gaim, but are you sure there is a package for the latest one in the repos?
<microhaxo> played CSS
<microhaxo> and booted back to linux
<microhaxo> and now i want to play CSS again
<microhaxo> windows cannot load
<microhaxo> cant find winlogin.exe
<microhaxo> and a shitload of DLLS
<microhaxo> im pissed
<thr1ce> linux won't touch that HDD unless you do it yourself
<sens> microhaxo: can you not put in your windows cd and do a repair?
<unreal> nalioth: ty though :)
<microhaxo> I DONT HAVE WINDOWS CD NE MORE
<jbroome> i'd blame steam before i blamed linux. :)
<TokenBad> hondje, I got my upload problems fix..people can upload now..and they can't leave their home dirs
<TokenBad> and they can resume files to
<sens> microhaxo: even the warzed copies have a repair you know
<thr1ce> mmm...I suspect pirated windows
<hondje> TokenBad: awesome :)
<microhaxo> i dont have warez
<microhaxo> haha
<microhaxo> its not pirated
<microhaxo> i have my cdkey and all
<microhaxo> oem windows
<thr1ce> and you got rid of the CD ?
<microhaxo> but the cd is cracked
<sens> microhaxo: sure you don't, in that case, may I ask where your windows cd is?
<TokenBad> yeah finally
<microhaxo> ITS CRACKED
<jbroome> yarrr matey, yee windows 'tus fux0rd
<microhaxo> got it in 2001
<microhaxo> ARG
<sens> lol @ jbroome
<kong0> whats the windoes program emu named? genges or sumthin...?
<thr1ce> maybe downloading another...?
<kong0> its like wine but better...
<sens> microhaxo: maybe it's time you became a pirate and downloaded yourself another copy so you can do a repair, it's the only way you're going to fix it
<HansZ> can someone help me downgrading gcc?
<nalioth> microhaxo: as long as you have a license, you can have as many CDs as you like
<sens> @ nalioth, they're not even sure on that anymore, you can't backup cd's anymore
<HappyFool> kong0: you mean maybe cedega?
<kong0> cedega yeah that must be the one
<LokeDK> Why is there a /etc/init.d/apache2 when i use /etc/init.d/apache ..?
<kong0> can i get cedega in synaptic?
<ekCo> i cant compile anything
<nalioth> kong0 cedega is payware
<ekCo> it says install has nothing to do
<ekCo> etc
<nalioth> ekCo: install 'build-essential'
<kong0> and another question... is kde good?
<kong0> u mean it? i have to pay?
<nalioth> kong0: "is kde good?" is chevrolet good?
<jbroome> those BASTARDS!
<thr1ce> kong0, lol, that's purely a matter of opinion
<jbroome> nalioth: kde: yes.  Chevy: no. :)
<kong0> well chevrolet IS good...
<ekCo> nalioth, ??? what do you mean?
<thr1ce> kong0, it depends who you ask
<kong0> depends on how u look at it..
<thr1ce> kong0, they have more releases than gnome, so many like that
<kong0> well well, gnome is easy so i'll just stick to that
<thr1ce> but, you'll run into bugs occassionally
<ompaul> thr1ce, just less often than some other platforms, so it just seems to be worse when you find one :)
<nalioth> ekCo: do you have gcc and other development pkgs installed?
<ekCo> think so
<CANDY_Y> hallo everyone;)
<HappyFool> ekCo: if make says 'nothing to do' it usually means its already done it, afaik
<kong0> wich is the best media player then?
<ekCo> lol this is the first time trying
<reka> kong0: what car is the best?
<Tomcat_> kong0: xine and mplayer
<kong0> hmm depends on wether u have enough money to buy fuel...
<Tomcat_> kong0: But reka is right, it depends on your needs... I use totem although it has not many features, but I like the simplicity.
<sens> why do i keep getting unexpected end of streams when i'm listening tothe radio?
<mactiny> well, there are good cars and then there are bad cars
<ekCo> nalioth, make: Nothing to be done for `INSTALL'.
<kong0> k...
<ekCo> etc etc
<ompaul> kong0, and I use xmms - but that is because I have choice
<nalioth> ekCo: what exactly are you trying to install?
* pfp is disappointed by gnome bittorrent: there isn't even a sane way to switch ports
<kong0> i use xmms for music
<Tomcat_> kong0: It's all free software, so just test everything out for a while. :)
<nalioth> ekCo: and how are you going about it?
<ezuser> Hey Everyone
<nalioth> pfp: don't waste your time on that gnome-waste-bittorrent
<kong0> theres to much...
<kong0> im shutting down synaptic...
<ekCo> logitech applet
<reka> kong0: listen to Tomcat_.  we can recommend stuff, but we can't tell you which is the best b/c we all have dfferent opinions.
<Tomcat_> pfp: Azureus is really the way to go. :o
<jeroen_> Tomcat_, no, it uses Java
<pfp> nalioth: yep, back to azurus (once i'll fix my java installation)
<nalioth> !Java
<ubotu> [java]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com//Java
<ekCo> nalioth, ./configure --prefix=/usr, then make
<Tomcat_> jeroen_: Yeah but my new system is fast enough to handle it... makes no difference if it's running or not.
<ekCo> but make does nothing, the same with make install
<ekCo> nothing is regged
<nalioth> ekCo: some programs don't work like that (from source)
<nalioth> ekCo: did you read the readme?
<kong0> how do u see how much RAM im using? i can see cpu...
<jeroen_> Tomcat_, Java is non-free, that's the point. It's called the Java trap. http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/java-trap.html
<thr1ce> free
<thr1ce> run free
<reka> kong0: top
<Tomcat_> kong0:  Apps => System => System monitor
<thr1ce> or vmstat
<ompaul> kong0, use the command free
<ekCo> yes
<thr1ce> or top
<ekCo> it says nothing
<pfp> yeah, java is annoying, but azureus seems still the best client for linux
<ekCo> just what mouses it covers etc
<ekCo> so/
<ompaul> kong0, use the command top / vmstat ohh look choices :)
<Tomcat_> jeroen_: Oh you were referring to that... yeah it's not the best way indeed, but I have to develop on Java anyway.
<ekCo> what can i do
<ekCo> ?
<kong0> ahh man i dont even know where to type in the commands
<ompaul> kong0, so we show you
<nalioth> ekCo: read the readme that comes with and maybe the INSTALL
<sens> where do i edit what loads up on startup?
<TokenBad> how know how much free space is per mounted drive?
<Tomcat_> TokenBad: "df"
<eyequeue> kong0:  applications > system tools > terminal
<pfp> TokenBad: df -h
<thr1ce> df -m
<nalioth> ekCo: what EXACTLY are you trying to do?
<kong0> ompaul: hwat do u mean?
<thr1ce> well, you need to find a terminal
<TokenBad> thanks
<thr1ce> applications, system, terminal
<ekCo> compile and install logitech_applet
<ompaul> kong0,  applications - system tools - terminal <-- this is where you type commands
<ekCo> :)
<ezuser> I've just installed 5.04 on my laptop. Whenever I startup or shutdown the system the whole screen goes to a variety of colours.  I guessing this is when X is starting/stopping but does anyone have any ideas what is causing this or how to fix it. TIA
<Tomcat_> ekCo: That was pretty easy for me... just make, make install I think.
<unreal> lol
<unreal> not good, I have the gentoo livecd in my dvdrw drive, and can't eject it :P
<kong0> aight ompaul
<mark__> hi all, I've just installed the new 1.0.4 firefox in Ubuntu. (Ran the installer) but now I can't middle click to close tabs, anyone know why?
<thr1ce> unreal, eject /dev/hdXX
<X7C> anyone knows about DLINK wifi pci card support on ubuntu?
<ekCo> thats what i've done tomcat
<ekCo> and nothing happens
<X7C> will the thingie work?
<thr1ce> umount /dev/hdXX
<eyequeue> unreal:  umount it
<reka> mark__: dd you set it in prefs?
<ompaul> kong0, some commands should only be run by root - the 'superuser' to do this on the same menu you can choose 'root terminal' however stay away from that until you have a bit of experiance - you can break the system pretty badly there if you make a mistake
<microhaxo> Ok
<microhaxo> officially
<microhaxo> this is pissing me off
<kong0> man...i didnt think ubuntu would use so much ram..
<Tomcat_> ekCo: I'd go through the unpacking and compiling process with you, but I'm on the run. I think others can help you, it's easy to compile.
<microhaxo> windows is FCKED!
<thr1ce> microhaxo, yes, you've said that
<microhaxo> yea
<reka> microhaxo: then join a windows channel
<microhaxo> well in case you havent noticed
<microhaxo> windows COSTS MONEY..
<microhaxo> dammit
<X7C> i dreamt with breezy yesterday xD
<ompaul> microhaxo, yes that is why we all choose Linux
<microhaxo> lol
<microhaxo> but
<thr1ce> i would say piracy is fine in this case
<thr1ce> you've purchased it
<mark__> reka, no don't think. In the firefox preferences?
<ekCo> nalioth, pm
<thr1ce> download a corp. XP cd :)
<microhaxo> yea i have the cd key
* nalioth withholds his opinion of windoze
<benito01> necesito charlar
<microhaxo> the real one'
<reka> mark__: yes, i'd try that.
<ompaul> thr1ce, no I would say it is a motive to move
<microhaxo> Eh
<microhaxo> i like Linux alot
<microhaxo> but
<ompaul> microhaxo, you really don't need that other stuff
<microhaxo> I NEED my games
<microhaxo> lol
<kong0> i have a couple of windows*s
<mark__> ok I'll try that. thanks reka
<microhaxo> i have an X800 xt pe
<microhaxo> that isnt for gnome to look good
<microhaxo> its for Windows to play kick ass games
<eyequeue> lamers
<unreal> brb, rebooting :)
<benito01> microhaxo
<microhaxo> yea
<eyequeue> i mean gamers
<pfp> kong0: gnome (and kde) use a lot of ram, XFCE should be lighter
<kong0> thats something i dont like...there isnt much games to linux....
<djm62> microhaxo: fair enough...but this really isn't the place to be discussing windows (btw, are you buying games for linux and letting the publishers know?)
<benito01> que paso microhaxo
<microhaxo> ahh
<microhaxo> EVERY
<microhaxo> game i dload
<microhaxo> doesnt work
<microhaxo> on linux
<thr1ce> stop
<thr1ce> breaking up
<thr1ce> your sentences
<benito01> microphaxo no hablas en espaol
<microhaxo> some bs error, saying i dont have 3d rendering and then Enemy territory i dont know what the hell is wrong with that
<HappyFool> benito01: /join #ubuntu-es
<microhaxo> c
<thr1ce> did you install the ATI drivers?
<microhaxo> yea
<thr1ce> run fglrxinfo
<microhaxo> i can play Tuxracer
<microhaxo> fine
<microhaxo> its all there
<thr1ce> does it say ATI ?
<microhaxo> glxgears
<microhaxo> 7000fps
<eyequeue> too annoying to stay
<microhaxo> yes it does
<thr1ce> ouch
<benito01> happyfool que paso hablas espaol
<hondje> microhaxo: glxinfo | grep server looks 'bout what you'd expect?
<pfp> kong0: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5153 <- games
<djm62> microhaxo: press return less frequently, for all our sakes
<HappyFool> benito01: i do not speak spanish
<microhaxo> lol, ill keep that in mind
<HappyFool> benito01: /join #ubuntu-es
<wouterl> where does ubuntu keep the xf86config file? can't find it ...
<hondje> hablan espanol en #ubuntu-es
<benito01> i sorry happy fool
<HappyFool> wouterl: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<microhaxo> however CEDEGA has the worst ass proformance, not to mention i cant get shit installed on this x64 release..
<thr1ce> wouterl, it uses xorg
<djm62> wouterl: ubuntu doesn't use xf86... /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nalioth> benito01: hablamos espanol en #ubuntu-es
<thr1ce> try looking for xorg.conf :)
* reka agrees with eyequeue
<wouterl> it's the warty ...
<fetman> can somebody please help me with my sound?
<benito01> nalioth bueno quiero charlar
<hondje> nalioth: -amos? estas en #ubuntu-es tambien?
<albacker> guys can someone give me a repo to get acroread 7 ??
<thr1ce> should be in /etc/X11
<HappyFool> wouterl: ah. /etc/X11/XF86config, i think -- or maybe XF86Config
<zxxxzz> how do i set wireless network for ubuntu?
<wouterl> tnx
<zxxxzz> im using the live CD
<kong0> i thought cedega was the best...
<signius> WooHoo i just ordered all the kit to build my full on m0nowall setup :-)
<zxxxzz> just trying it out
<nalioth> benito01: hondje , yo habla muy poquito tex-mex
<benito01> nalioth sos hombre o mujer
<Teddanson> hey does ubuntu use xorg by default ?
<djm62> kong0: best is when companies release linux native versions ;)
<hondje> nalioth: ah, 10-4 good buddy :)
<djm62> Teddanson: yep
<benito01> no importa
<HappyFool> Teddanson: ubuntu 5.04 (and onwards, no doubt)
<benito01> soy de nicaragua
<nalioth> hondje: put on barbed-wire underwear
<hondje> 'sos'? Who uses 'sos'?
<kong0> ok...NOW i understand what u ppl mean with native...
* hondje is used to Mexican spanish....
<albacker> can someone please give me a repo to get acroread 7 ?
<nalioth> benito01: ?esta no personas en #ubuntu-es?
<zxxxzz> how do i set wireless network for ubuntu? im using the "Ubuntu Live" . any one knows how to do it?
<djm62> kong0: there are a few already, notably unreal tournament for the last two releases, and doom III
<kong0> and what a world it would be if companies made games for linux all the time
<djm62> kong0: and if you let publishers know you like to play on linux, and have spent money on linux games, they will
<benito01> nalioth bueno se me termina el tiemp otro dia charlamos
<HappyFool> yeah, we'd have 100 more people complaining about their games not working here
<nalioth> benito01: sorry, no comprende
<signius> LOL @ HappyFool
<synd> check out my nicecast - http://139.55.46.63:8000/playlist.pls
<kong0> cool....however i dont really spend money on games...or OS...or anything except candy
<synd> :>
<Bauhn> I need help with uninstalling GRUB and/or Ubuntu so windows boot normally (the way it were when i installed windows). anyone who can help me?
<nalioth> Bauhn: fdisk your /mbr
<nalioth> Bauhn: any boot disk will do (that has fdisk on it, of course)
<Bauhn> nalioth, i really suck on this, so please.. explain?
<djm62> kong0: welcome to the ranks of the economically disenfranchised ;)
<kong0> bauhn i saw some good froums for thoose kind of problems b4...search for linux forums
<nalioth> Bauhn: insert a ubuntu livecd or knoppix livecd
<kong0> hahaha i feel like home already
<Bauhn> nalioth, ok.. and then?
<mark__> I can't see anything in firefox about the middle-click to close tabs
<nalioth> Bauhn: or even a windows 95 boot floppy
<Bauhn> nalioth, ok. but when the cd boots up, what should i do?
<DagaZ> I made a little script for easy install of pure-ftpd http://dagaz.zapto.org/pureinstall <-- any comments are welcome
<nalioth> Bauhn: open a terminal and type "fdisk /mbr" and that will clean grub off the mbr and you can have windows back (gettin linux back is alittle more complicated)
<Bauhn> nalioth, i'm going to throw away the linux-hdd anyways..
<nalioth> Bauhn: ok, then, that should fix you up
<HappyFool> nalioth: does 'fdisk /mbr' work on the ubuntu livecd ?
<kong0> hmm i just remebered i have nvn on cd...
<Bauhn> Unable to open /mbr
<Bauhn> root@allrummetgoesLAJNUX:/home/bauhn #
<kong0> however...i kinda need daemon tools (or linux version of it?)...
<microhaxo> pure BS
<Bauhn> nalioth, what should i do now?
<nalioth> HappyFool: i'm not sure, i always have my knoppix with me on house-calls
<djm62> kong0: is that neverwinter nights? they have a linux version
<HappyFool> nalioth: ok, so fdisk /mbr works with knoppix? ;)
<nalioth> Bauhn: ya got an old win98/98 boot floppy around?
<Bauhn> nalioth, no, but i think i can fix a live-cd
<nalioth> Bauhn: probably quicker (if you have a floppy drive and floppy) to go to bootdisk.com
<Bauhn> nalioth, but i'm on "Dreamhack" right now, and dont have any floppys with me. so that's a problem
<kong0> yes...but i think i have windows version...does it work on both?
<Bauhn> so i'll go with the live-cd
<djm62> kong0: I think you download a small file, then use the same CD key and game data
<kong0> djm63: how do you write TO me so the color is red?
<kong0> cool
<Bauhn> do you think it'll work with a windows cd and from there run something from DOS?
<nalioth> Bauhn: dreamhack?
<ivanox> Dreamhack is the worlds biggest LAN
<Bauhn> nalioth, worlds largest computer festival.. but anyways.. do you think it will work?
<microhaxo> Yo
<microhaxo> what is a good FILE BURNING SOFTWARE?!
<nalioth> Bauhn: a rescue console from a win_nt_based cd will have a proggy called 'fixmbr' i believe this does what you want
<thr1ce> microhaxo, stop talking in caps
<microhaxo> lol
<djm62> kong0: I imagine your irc client looks out for your /nick in a line, so if I start a line with your nick it highlights it
<kong0> nero...haha dont know in linux...
<nalioth> microhaxo: lose the caps, bud
<microhaxo> lol
<microhaxo> aight
<thr1ce> nero works in linux for one
<kong0> cool
<microhaxo> never again will you see caps from me
<hondje> microhaxo: use nautilus
<DagaZ> kong0: use loop.. check the ubuntuguide
<microhaxo> nero isnt free
<thr1ce> or dd
<thr1ce> :)
<Bauhn> nalioth, so i run DOS and typ "fixmbr" and everything will work fine after that?
<hondje> microhaxo: open nautilus, click places, and cd/dvd creator
<kong0> shouldnt u have the same client? it was included
<microhaxo> k
<microhaxo> is it already installed?
<kong0> natice or what u call it
<djm62> microhaxo: k3b is good, nautilus will burn data, gnome-baker will burn data and audio
<nalioth> Bauhn: if you have a plain dos thing (like freedos) use fdisk /mbr
<microhaxo> i need data
<Lie-Algebra> hi, i figured out i should add "reboot=b" to the kernel comand line so that my laptop reboot properly, how do i do that?
<djm62> microhaxo: if you literally want to burn files, that's a hardware thing
<LDM> I like K3B for burning, but it's a KDE app... should be able to get it working under gnome thought.
<microhaxo> what?
<microhaxo> lol
<nalioth> if you boot from a win2k/winXP bootable cd, choose rescue mode and go to rescue console
<veronica> im setting up raid and i get a adm:error opening /dev/md0  nosuch file or directory.......please help!
<nalioth> LDM: k3b works fine under gnome
<Bauhn> nalioth, yes. and from there just type "fdisk /mbr"?
<thr1ce> k3b is the most developed burnign software for gui, i think
<microhaxo> where is use nautilus stored?
<nalioth> Bauhn: then use fixmbr
<djm62> microhaxo: nautilus is the file manager
<microhaxo> ah
<hondje> k3b makes no sense to me
<hondje> Why so many buttons?
<nalioth> Bauhn: the NT kerneled boot disks dont have fdisk, but fixmbr
<Bauhn> nalioth, sorry if i'm dumb, but i just dont want to change hdd's one more time. so boot from the cd, rescue console, fixmbr, reboot?
<kong0> can i install windoes drivers somehow on this linux? i cant find any knew...
<nalioth> hondje: there are buttons in k3b?
<mikas> is it possible to make the cd/dvd-burner of gnome a bit more verbose?
<Teddanson> does ubuntu offer a way to choose between wireless networks in range via gui?
<djm62> microhaxo: onmy system, if I insert a blank CD, it automatically brings up nautilus for CD burning
<microhaxo> lol
<microhaxo> let me see
<nalioth> Bauhn: if you are using a win2k/winXP boot cd, yes
<kong0> i have ibm thinkpad t40...
<hondje> nalioth: seems over-done to me
<Bauhn> nalioth, sweet. thanks for your help and have a nice day
<microhaxo> elite
<microhaxo> :D
<djm62> (I didn't set that up, it Just Worked, but YMMV)
<nalioth> my god i'm talking about windows.. i must be sick
<mark__> does most RPM's work with ubuntu?
<thr1ce> microhaxo, :)
<Octane> when will the openoffice2.org amd64 packages be fixed? :)
<nalioth> mark__: most of em
<thr1ce> mark__, of course not
<thr1ce> mark__, gotta get them to deb first
<nalioth> thr1ce: not even with alien?
<djm62> mark__: in general, assume not...it's worth a try if there's no alternative
<thr1ce> i would say it's a last resort...converting CAN go bad
<djm62> mark__: there aren't many things you can't get in deb format, especially if you add some extre repositories
<kong0> whats the best programme for bin and image emulation?
<thr1ce> bin2iso :)
<thr1ce> then loop it
<kong0> like alcohol120%
<djm62> thr1ce: does nautilus do that automatically?
<thr1ce> i don't think so...but i'm sure you'll find a bin to iso converter on freshmeat
<kong0> djm62:
<nalioth> kong0: binchunker
<nalioth> thr1ce: is bin2iso on sourceforge?
<kong0> where in synaptics could i fin that?
<nalioth> woops
<nalioth> slow fingers, thr1ce
<djm62> thr1ce: I meant the loopback stuff...last time I used that, it involved being root
<microhaxo> dammit
<microhaxo> i think im going to have to setup my 2600 in a second box just for linux
<microhaxo> because
<microhaxo> windows is FUBAR..
<kong0> whats fubar?
<HappyFool> german
<thr1ce> yes, mounting an iso requires root / sudo
<microhaxo> fked up beyond recognition
<djm62> microhaxo: windows isn't designed to work with other OSes...things go better if you keep it simple and separate
<HappyFool> for badly broken
<microhaxo> it is seprerate
<microhaxo> on a SEPERATE HD
<microhaxo> i dont get it
<GNULinuxer> kong0, fubar == whatever ... just rubbish
<djm62> thr1ce: why is that?
<kong0> ok
<thr1ce> djm62, it's just like mounting a CD or HDD
<kong0> where do i get my hands on binchunk...pls dont say synaptrics cus i cant find a thing there...
<sens> I thought it was spelt foobar
<thr1ce> google?
<djm62> thr1ce: certainly mounting it at kernel level, that's obvious, but why can't user-space tools interpret the contents of an ISO and let you get files off it?
<GNULinuxer> sens, that's an alt spelling
<Teddanson> does ubuntu=debian with better hardware detection?
<sens> GNULinuxer: alt as in old? I learnt the word from my dad so....yeah it would be fairly old
<hondje> Teddanson: Seems about the same to me, actually
<nalioth> kong0: proper name for it is "binchunker"
<GNULinuxer> sens, alt as in alternative
<sens> GNULinuxer: orite, thanks
<kong0> maaaaan, i havent installed a single driver on this linux...
<djm62> Teddanson: ubuntu is a more desktop-focussed
<kong0> i dont hink a can play music and games and such...
<microhaxo> if someone can get CEDEGA WORKING i will stay with linux
<sens> @kong0, neither have I, not sure if I need any drivers
<microhaxo> cuz i need meh games
<microhaxo> lol
<bob2> microhaxo: if you've paid for it, transgaming will be happy to help
<Octane> Cerberus, crowbar swinging idiots ring a bell?
<thr1ce> microhaxo, lots of people use cedega
<bob2> kong0: of course you can have listen to music
<Cerberus> Octane yeah it does
<Octane> Cerberus I am [CSI] Octane!
<Cerberus> cool
<Octane> do you remember me??
<djm62> microhaxo: yeah...cedega is something you can demand help for from the manufacturers
<Cerberus> Octane not really man
<sens> anyone here used BUM? Boot-Up Manager?
<kong0> bob2: i havent installed my motherboard
<Octane> Cerberus, okay wrong guy then :)
<GNULinuxer> sens, http://www.catb.org/~esr/jargon/html/F/FUBAR.html
<forsaker8k6> mmm... is it normal that choosing from grub the entry of the kernel in recovery mode (the one that is autogenerated by ubuntu), starts a console with root acces without asking any password?
<dell500> "ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/stable/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: MD5Sum mismatch" i get this error when i do sudo apt-get update and it also happens in synaptic
<thr1ce> doesn't look a ubuntu mirror to me...
<nalioth> dell500: us.archives are foobared at the moment
<kong0> well im off downloading some music or such...
<sens> GNULinuxer, yeah because foobar was obviously the correct way, hence they've put the definitionunder it
<nalioth> dell500: update your sources.list by removing the us. from all lines starting with us.
<GNULinuxer> sens, i agree
<nalioth> dell500: or don't use marillat
<sens> GNULinuxer, good good, could you give me some help possibly?
<dell500> what's marillat??
<nalioth> dell500: the URL you just posted is marillat
<thenuke> dell500: debian repository for mplayer and something :)
<kong0> OK DUDES...SERIOUS TROUBLE....i cant eject my dvd drive!!
<forsaker8k6> no ideas about what i asked?
<thr1ce> are you using it?
<kong0> no man i press the button and nothing happens
<Bauhn> nalioth, haha, i'm back ;P It didnt work to boot from the cd. GRUB loaded directly.. can i fix it?
<thr1ce> kong0, because it's mounted
<sens> kong0, right click the icon on the desktop and go to eject
<kong0> how do i unmount?
<thr1ce> run the command "eject /dev/hdXX"
<GNULinuxer> sens, about what?
<HappyFool> Bauhn: you'll probably need to tell your bios to boot from cd first
<djm62> kong0: something (probably nautilus) is "in" the directory, so you can't eject it while in use.  find the icon, right-click on it, and you should be able to select eject or unmount
<thr1ce> as I had advised earlier... :)
<Bauhn> HappyFool, how do i do that?
<scott> sometimes when I switch songs or jump forward in movies I hear this awful screach. how do I get rid of that?
<kong0> ahhh man got paniced there for awhile thx dudes
<nalioth> Bauhn: i'm not sure if you can fdisk the /mbr from inside a running box
<forsaker8k6> sudo umount /media/cdrom, kong0
<asase> dell500 or just compile it :) it's so easy: try google: ubuntu multimedia howto
<HappyFool> Bauhn: at a guess, during boot, press 'DEL' to get to bios setup, selected .. um. 'Advanced BIOS options', and edit the boot device order there -- it should be sort of obvious
<nalioth> anyone know how Bauhn can nuke his /mbr?
<myren> why do so many packages lack a description?
<bob2> you never want to nuke your mbr
<bob2> myren: e.g.?
<thr1ce> um
<forsaker8k6> what do you mean for nuking his mbr?
<dell500> does it matter if it doesn't respond/work??
<kong0> i had it on my desktop so i couldnt eject it...just right click...thx all
<Varanger> is there any way I can force ALSA to use another IRQ for a card?
<thr1ce> cat /dev/random > /mbr ?
<thr1ce> something like that?
<sens> GNULinuxer, my music, if i put a cd in all my music shows up. as .mp3's, which they are, i think. but if i try to play the file i get told 'There were no decoders found to handle the stream in file "file:///media/cdrom0/Gorillaz%20-%20Demon%20Days/02%20gorillaz%20-%20last%20living%20souls.mp3", you might need to install the corresponding plugins'
<myren> xmms-itouch, xfmedia, &c &c
<nalioth> Bauhn: there ya go, many people who know more than i
<thr1ce> or dd with /dev/random
<thenuke> dell500: try this command:  gpg --keyserver wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net --recv-keys 1F41B907 && gpg --armor --export 1F41B907 | sudo apt-key add -
<bob2> sens: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<thenuke> dell500: that should get marillat working
<myren> oh, thats aptitude being weird, i'm sorry
<nalioth> bob2 baugh is tired of linux and wants his windows back w/o grub in the way
<ilba7r> is there any RSS feed for ubuntu that i can add?
<dell500> thanks thenuke
<dell500> thenuke, will it conflict with anything??
<Bauhn> thr1ce, can you explain more excactly?
<scott> is marillat = hoary-extras?
<bob2> no
<thenuke> dell500: should not conflict.
<GNULinuxer> sens, yeah right
<thr1ce> Bauhn, did that work?
<HappyFool> Bauhn: thr1ce was, i hope, joking there
<thr1ce> HappyFool, that wouldn't wipe the mbr?
<Bauhn> HappyFool, i'll try your way. I'll be right back
<sens> bob2, thanks man.
<orangey> hey all!
<Varanger> is there any way I can force ALSA to use another IRQ for a card?
<orangey> for some reason, when I do ssh -L port:host:port location , it won't let me do it! it's a virgin install of ubuntu.. are there any options that need to be enabled?
<thr1ce> or
<thr1ce> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda count=1
<Shish> orangey: error message?
<forsaker8k6> anyway boyz.. i've found a weird thing about security that leaves me a bit concerned...
<thr1ce> don't run that anyone else
<nalioth> orangey: that's weird
<GNULinuxer> sens, http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<forsaker8k6> can i ask?
<thr1ce> did he leave?
<HappyFool> forsaker8k6: we're all ears
<LinuxJones> forsaker8k6, of course you can ask
<HappyFool> thr1ce: yip
<thr1ce> damn
<orangey> bind: Cannot assign requested address
<nalioth> orangey: but i think its supposed to be ssh -L 5900:127.0.0.1:5900 user@target.machine  (or somethign like that)
<orangey> channel_setup_fwd_listener: cannot listen to port: 5900
<orangey> Could not request local forwarding.
<orangey> nalioth: tried that too..
<thr1ce> HappyFool, ah
<forsaker8k6> starting from grub the autogenerated entry of the kernel in recovery mode,
<dell500> thenuke, i think that worked :)
<dell500> thanks
<HappyFool> maybe something's listening on port 5900 already?
<thr1ce> HappyFool, why wouldn't that work?
<forsaker8k6> gives the user a terminal with root access
<forsaker8k6> O_O
<nalioth> orangey: so wahts the error msg?
<forsaker8k6> without asking passwords i mean
<HappyFool> thr1ce: he wants a windows mbr, not an arbitrarily broken one
<orangey> nalioth: as above
<HappyFool> forsaker8k6: physical access to the machine == compromised, more or less
<thr1ce> HappyFool, oooh...I thought he just wanted to wipe it and reinstall windows
<kong0> i had a good question...dammit cant remember
<HappyFool> forsaker8k6: i believe ubuntuguide.org gives some hints on improving security
<nalioth> orangey: you've already got something listening on that address. try another one or find out whats running
<forsaker8k6> so it is normal, right?
<orangey> nalioth: I've tried 5-10 different port nums.
<orangey> 2222, 5901, 5555, etc.
<HappyFool> forsaker8k6: if you are truly concerned, store all your personal data in an encrypted form. and get a wire cage or something to work in
<Teddanson> will Tv-out on an intel extreme 2 work with the default vga driver?
<battlecat> Hi out there. I will soon be losing my DSL connection (LOL I cant wait!) I will be going to a dialup that I have for free! :) Is there any way to download a few CDs of progs for Ubuntu so that I would not have to worry much about downloading from the repositories when I am on dialup?
<nalioth> thr1ce: bin2iso is java-based
<forsaker8k6> lol
<thr1ce> nalioth, don't like that?
<Shish> forsaker8k6: yes; if an attacker the physical ccess to choose "recovery mode" from grub, passwords won't stop them
<nalioth> orangey: well, this is out of my league atm
<nalioth> thr1ce: some people don't run java
<orangey> nalioth: doh!
<dell500> thenuke, ya, it still errored on the marillat server
<orangey> that's very not good..
<orangey> does ubuntu somehow firewall by default?
<nalioth> orangey: nope
<forsaker8k6> the problem starts if the attacker is my happy friend who wants to make a little joke
<forsaker8k6> :P
<nalioth> orangey: ubuntu HAS a firewall, but by default it does nothing
<HappyFool> forsaker8k6: see ubuntuguide.org -- it has tips for this sort of thing
<Bauhn> HappyFool, It didn't work, and now i dont have a clue what i should do
<forsaker8k6> ok tnx i'll do
<Lafitte-> streamtuner is nice :)
<orangey> nalioth: what firewall?
<HappyFool> Bauhn: you can't get the machine to boot from the cd at all?
<orangey> nalioth: what about access? Should I be some other user?
<nalioth> orangey: the one in every linux distro .. .. ..iptables
<orangey> ; )
<Bauhn> HappyFool, no. Grub bites as soon i pass the first boot-screen
<thenuke> dell500: hmmh
<nalioth> orangey: you should have access to ssh just fine as yourself
<orangey> nalioth: well, apparently something is wrong : )
<zoofields> I was reading the forum and noticed something about cameras automounting themselves
<zoofields> so I gave it a whirl, but mine doesn't seem to do it
<zoofields> Do I need to configure something or apt-get something extra?
<nalioth> orangey: you probably have several wild ssh tunnels running in your system
<orangey> nalioth: it's a virgin ubuntu install..
<orangey> nalioth: but how can I track them down?
<Bauhn> Anyone who can help me get rid of GRUB and so that windows boots automaticly by default?
<zoofields> Anyone know anything about automounting and cameras????
<thr1ce> Bauhn, pop in a windows CD and run fixmbr
<nalioth> Bauhn: probably easier at this pint to boot into linux and edit the grub.conf
<Bauhn> nalioth, i'm in linux right now
<HappyFool> Bauhn: if you cannot boot from CD, you are rather out of luck, imo
<hondje> zoofields: I stick my camera in, and it mounts :)
<signius> Bauhn You dont need to get rid of grub you just need to change the default boot option of grub
<djm62> AH-ha! coaxed quake3 into working
<nalioth> orangey: "ps -e|grep ssh"
<reka> Bauhn: you want to get rid of linux?  or you just want windows to boot by default?
<signius> Bauhn if you delete grub you wont be able to boot into linux
<nalioth> Bauhn: then edit your grub.conf, change windoze to the primary boot and run the time down to a quick number
<zoofields> hondje:  well, isn't that lucky ;)
<hondje> zoofields: yes, it rocks :) What's up ?
<Bauhn> signius, i know, and that's what i want
<nalioth> Bauhn: doenst want linux anymore
<signius> and thw windows boot loader only recognises windows OSs
<orangey> ubuntu:~$ ps -e|grep ssh
<orangey>  7484 pts/3    00:00:00 ssh
<reka> djm62: how big is the client install file?
<orangey> nalioth: for you : )
<nalioth> orangey: i'm totally lost now
<zoofields> hondje:  I don't know, it auto mounts usb memory drives
<Bauhn> nalioth, but i'm going to remove this harddrive and can not start anything without this one at the moment
<djm62> reka: 40-ish megabytes
<kong0> what is motif linux, gtx linux and ppc linux?
<hondje> zoofields: but not your camera?
<Bauhn> becuase grub is loaded first
<zoofields> hondje:  yeah for some reason not the camera
<reka> kong0: wikipedia
<hondje> zoofields: tail /var/log/messages show anything useful?
<nalioth> Bauhn: unless you can get a mddos boot floppy.. .. ..
<djm62> reka: at least, the demo version, but it's way out of date...I had to pretend to be using old libGL and ignore a few errors on the script
<eliyahu> ubuntu is super
<kong0> ok..what is wikipedia?
<zoofields> hondje:  I was excited becaue I could never get it to work in Mepis, which is one of the reasons I'm trying ubuntu now
<ThE__OnE> someone tell me why this is? I told the partioner of Ubuntu to leave 20 gigs for winxp but when i installed winxp, it only had 18.6gig all togetther. any ideas?
<reka> djm62: ah.  i meant the linux port.
<Bauhn> nalioth, i'll try
<nalioth> ThE__OnE: that is correct. partitioners cant' do math well
<GNULinuxer> ThE__OnE, 20 Gigs is 18.x Gig in windows
<zoofields> hondje:  yeah I tried that and it ended with libgphoto2: loaded successfully
<djm62> reka: less that 40 MB, seeing as the demo has to contain the game engine
<ThE__OnE> ahh ok
<reka> kong0: http://justfuckinggoogleit.com/
<^thehatsrule^> LOL
<hondje> zoofields: plug it in and run 'gnome-volume-manager-gthumb %h'
<zoofields> hondje:  ok
<eliyahu> i like ubuntu because is very nice
<D1> this isn't ubuntu related, but would you guys opt for a $3 d-link router with 802.11b instead of g?
<reka> djm62: cool, i'll get around to running q3 some day
<D1> its advertised at compusa
<Bauhn> but there isn't anyway to remove grub from a terminal or something?
<kong0> how do i install zip files? all i get is a folder and then i cant open the files...?
<signius> its not partitioners cant do math its that manufacturers are naughty about how they claim the size of a HDD also you lose of the total raw capacity due to formatting etc
<djm62> reka: the .pak takes up the vast majority of installed space, so I guess the engine is less that 10MB
<eliyahu> apt-get install unzip
<reka> kong0: you don't install zip files.  they're archives
<signius> some of thtr total*
<nalioth> D1 only $3?
<nalioth> D1 at that price does it matter?
<zoofields> hondje:  wow that worked, thanks alot!!!!
<signius> They cannot give you a formatted HDD drive capacity as they dont know what youll format your HDD with and some FileSysterms have more overhead than others
<hondje> zoofields: okay, time for the fun part bud :)
<kong0> and how do i install the stuff that are in the archives then?
<nalioth> Bauhn: there is a way from the terminal, but i dont know it
<hondje> zoofields: go to system -> preferences -> removable drives and media
<Bauhn> nalioth, ok
<reka> kong0: depends on what it is.  what are you trying to install?
<zoofields> hondje:  ok
<signius> I would AVOID DLINK kit at all costs it rubbish
<kong0> binchunker
<mm23> in most cases you can just sudo apt-get whatever you need... be sure to add universe and multiverse, though
<D1> $3 after rebate of course
<signius> DLINK & also BELKIN is nasty hardware and you get what you pay for generally with Hardware
<hondje> zoofields: click on the multimedia tab, and add gnome-volume-manager-gthumb %h to the digital camera section, and click the 'import digital photographs' checkbox, then you 'should' have that run whenever you connect
<nalioth> D1 you can always sell @ profit, if it does prove to be rubbish
<mypapit> signius, what would you suggest then after i avoiding DLINK..
<z00kus> There we go.
<reka> kong0: why not use the repos? sudo apt-get install bchunk
<mypapit> signius, what would you suggest then after i avoid DLINK..
<signius> on the budget side of things i like Netgear and also Linksys
<mypapit> signius, aa.. Linksys
<orp> i
<signius> i like the Draytek routers
<z00kus> So i have a question
<Bauhn> Anyone here who knows how i could remove grub from the terminal?
<zoofields> hondje:  I got an error message saying that I didn't have the "hald" applet
<signius> very capable kit at a reasonable price
<mm23> I have a Netgear card and router, they work great, although I have to use ndiswrapper
<z00kus> How long does it usually take for the Ubuntu CD's To ship?
<orp> yap
<kong0> reka: im completely new on this OS and now i wonder what repos is...
<z00kus> I have a few companies i need to distribute them too and alot of stores/friends
<reka> !repositories
<signius> on a budegt also Buffalo stuff seems to work very wel
<ubotu> I heard repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<hondje> zoofields: open a terminal and run 'sudo /etc/init.d/dbus-1 restart
<nalioth> mypapit: and walmart sells linksys stuff under another brand (same hardware, different label)
<signius> and buffalo seems very linux friendly most of the time also
<mm23> stupid people making 5325029520 fancy mp3 visualization plugins for XMMS or something instead of actually writing drivers
<orp> some one use gmplayer
<hondje> nalioth: 'network everywhere'
<mypapit> oh..
<kbrooks> ping
<hondje> nalioth: it rocks, solid network cards fro $12
<orp> i am with a problems it crach
<HappyFool> z00kus: you can probably find someone local to dowload it for you for a small fee, if you're in a hurry
<reka> kong0: only install stuff manually (i.e. from "zip" files) when you can't find the program in the repos
<signius> I wasnt aware Linksys made kit for anyone else
<HappyFool> z00kus: try a internet cafe, for example, or use google
<nalioth> hondje: i know, i have several, but atm they are buried and in the other room and i can/t read their labels
<z00kus> no no no
<nalioth> z00kus: like your local university or linux users group
<signius> Linksys is part of cisco and they are very possesive about there stuff
<z00kus> I put an order in for 80 Cd's because im distributing to Companies/Schools/Friends
<kbrooks> z00kus: maybe i can help. explain your problem
<z00kus> And i was wondering how long it should take
<nalioth> signius: walmart rules the world of capitalism
<z00kus> (For the cd's to arrive)
<Bauhn> i've found a cd-r. now i'm going to download a live-cd and i maybe come back later
<kbrooks> z00kus: depends. we cant say
<zoofields> hondje:  ok did it
<z00kus> Alright
<nalioth> signius: and i personally don't care what the label says, as long as its linksys hardware
<signius> i dont think even wallmart has enough clout to tell cisco what to do
<hondje> zoofields: now try that again, lets' hope the magic stays :)
<z00kus> If you guys need to call me to confirm my order then i will have phone on all day
<z00kus> But thanks for telling me Kbrooks.
<kong0> reko: i cant find it in repos
<z00kus> Everyone have a great night.
<nalioth> signius: cisco to my thoughts, doesnt sell to ma-and-pa-kettle
<kong0> reka: actually i dont even know how to find it in repos
<reka> kong0: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<nalioth> !Restricted
<ubotu> well, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<signius> if you want a very capable router and have some spare hardware consider m0nowall
<nalioth> kong0: what ubotu said
<kong0> ?
<signius> CISCO own Linksys
<kbrooks> a bot!
<reka> kong0: do that, and then use synaptic to install programs(sys->admin->synaptic)
<zoofields> hondje:  when I did the thing in the terminal it said that hald was already running, but I still get the same hald not running error message when I click on the media menu
<kbrooks> omfg!
<kong0> ok
<reka> kbrooks: you saw it yesterday.
* kbrooks exiles ubotu 
<signius> m0nowall will rival routers costing 1000 upwards with some of its features and its got a fantastic GUI to admin it
<hondje> zoofields: hrm, I'm not cool w/ hald, I dunno bud
<kong0> kbrroks: i know but i have swedish and cant transleta that bot language to english sry
<kbrooks> reka: did i?
<nalioth> signius: yes, and major overkill for ma-and-pa-kettle
<hondje> maybe nalioth knows, he's a smart cat
<zoofields> hondje:  thanks for trying, I really appreciate it
<hondje> zoofields: no problem
<signius> its free
<kbrooks> kong0: ?????
<bionic> Where is the soundconfig in ubuntu 5.04? I want to remove the cards i have, would like to use another card. ?
<reka> kbrooks: yep.  i distinctly remember it.
<kbrooks> bionic: alsactl?
<kong0> well im going afk now cya and thx for tha help
<nalioth> kong0: go here http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<nalioth> hondje: who's a smart cat?
<nalioth> hondje: and what is he smart about?
<bionic> kbrooks, dont know, theres a whole bunch of modules loaded for the soundcard i dont want to use, i would like to remove everything
<reka> nalioth: why restricted?  doesn't he want to install bchunk?
<ivanox> anyone in here using wine!?
<kbrooks> ivanox: wassup
<forsak3n> How do I change the settings of what happens when I close my laptop lid?
<Garathor> Which daemon does Ubuntu use as default to manage speedstepping? Powernowd, cpufreqd or cpudyn?
<hondje> nalioth: you, on the subject of hald/gvm
<kbrooks> Garathor: dpkg -L powernowd?
<ivanox> I installed wine using the http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29996&page=1&pp=10 but I cannot install internet explorer in winetools...
<kbrooks> ivanox: #wine
<nalioth> reka: everyone (imho) can use uni and multi
<ivanox> actaully it's winehq but they dont respond
<nalioth> hondje: whats a hald/gvm?
<Garathor> I'm not on my Ubuntu-system right now :)
<nalioth> ivanox: WHY would you want to do that?
<nalioth> ivanox: that has been proven to KILL some linux boxen
<hondje> nalioth: hal, gnome volume manager, all that hardware stuff
<ivanox> uh say what?
<nalioth> hondje: as long as its PPC hardware
<kbrooks> nalioth: .....u serious?
<hondje> nalioth: I lose ;-)
<ivanox> nalioth, what are u jabbing about?
<nalioth> ivanox: running IE on linux boxen (via) wine can be quite exciting
<reka> ivanox: you want to install IE?!
<kbrooks> ivanox: you do know there is firefox?
<ivanox> I dont want to run IE, but I need it installed to run other apps
<ivanox> (to run other apps using winetools)
<kbrooks> and you do know that opera can emulate IE as well?
<forsak3n> How do I change the settings of what happens when I close my laptop lid?
<nalioth> ivanox: kbrooks i tried it yesterday on my roommates machine, and watched the processes multiply quickly
<ivanox> I dont want to use it as a browser ffs
<reka> ivanox: ah, ok
<ivanox> but its needed by winetools to emulate other win aplications
<nalioth> ivanox: do you have a windows install you are running wine with?
<ivanox> no windows installation
<kbrooks> no cd?
<nalioth> ivanox: ah. i see
<ivanox> but nalioth as u apparently dont know what u are talking about plz dont bother :)
<nalioth> ivanox: i have a ancient win98 install on the roommates PC that wine is running with
<ivanox> here is a good guide http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29996&page=1&pp=10 (used to be good)
<nalioth> ivanox: really?
<ivanox> but as wine updated their cvs winetools broke
<Marty-Mar> I need help on my screen resolution.
<kbrooks> use x randr
<kbrooks> xrandr*
<Marty-Mar> I can't get it past 640 480.
<Marty-Mar> Where can I get it?
<kbrooks> erm
<kbrooks> apt-get install xrandr
<reka> Marty-Mar: Marty-Mar: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Marty-Mar> Alright.
<kbrooks> also, ^^^^^^^^^^^^
<keikoz> do somebody could tell me how to minimize a full-screen application ?
<kbrooks> ubotu: version
<keikoz> pls :)
<ubotu> kbrooks: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<reka> kbrooks: please link to that in future.
<Marty-Mar> Thanks yall.
<nalioth> kbrooks: i thought it was funny, watchin all the little windoze msg windows spawn via wine
<reka> keikoz: ctrl+d
<nalioth> kbrooks: didnt want to wait til they ate all the memory, so i killed wine
<keikoz> cool thx very much
<kbrooks> ubotu: screen resolution is <reply>http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ubotu> kbrooks: okay
<kbrooks> erm
<kbrooks> ubotu: forget screen resolution
<ubotu> kbrooks: i forgot screen resolution
<orangey> nalioth: any packages needed to forward ports?
<kbrooks> ubotu: fix screen resolution is <reply>http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ubotu> kbrooks: okay
<kbrooks> (sorry!)
<nalioth> orangey: what do you mean?
<orangey> maybe some program involved in the port forwarding is missing?
<AndyR> has anyone packaged gaimvv for hoart yet?
<phillipc> what is /etc/ssh_host_rsa_key, and why shouldn't a regular user have access to it?
<kbrooks> AndyR: typo for package name?
<nalioth> orangey: you are doing it correctly. is the machine you are accessing running sshd?
<orangey> nalioth: yeah : )
<nalioth> phillipc: all your ssh keys are in ~/.ssh
<kbrooks> AndyR: if it is (gaim), yes. if it isn't, i doubt it
<AndyR> kbrooks, gaimvv
<orangey> I've done the -L port:host:port thing many times.. on this system as well.. but it's only since I installed Kubuntu like yesterday that this has happened..
<phillipc> (read access)
<nalioth> orangey: i'm lost at this point
<phillipc> nalioth: I know. So what is /etc/ssh_host_rsa_key?
<AndyR> gaim friendly fork with voice and video
<nalioth> orangey: you shouldnt need any 'port forwarding' things on your machine (or do you have a router involved?)
<bionic> Can anyone please tell me where the soundconfig is, i want to remove the current installed soundcard?
<kbrooks> AndyR: well, duplication..............
<nalioth> phillipc: probably the boxes default setting
<acidspoon> is there an easy way to write on ntfs drives under ubuntu?
<orangey> router?
<reka> acidspoon: ntfs-write isn't safe
<kbrooks> AndyR: i doubt its packaged in ubuntu hoary.
<kbrooks> AndyR: but you can search for it
<nalioth> acidspoon: not reliably( as in you risk all data on NTFS partition)
<kbrooks> apt-cache search gaim\*
<nalioth> orangey: is your puter connected directly to the
<nalioth> internet?
<acidspoon> and whats that unsafe possibility?
<orangey> nalioth: likely not.. I'm at a net cafe this moment..
<nalioth> acidspoon: total NTFS data loss
<nalioth> orangey: ah thats the problem
<orangey> nalioth: but I want my 127.0.0.1 to get the port..
<orangey> nalioth: How?
<reka> acidspoon: is it a partition or does it have windows on it?
<nalioth> orangey: you are most likey firewalled very nicely
<orangey> nalioth: shouldn't matter..
<acidspoon> windows on it
<orangey> SSH forwarding is like this: It listens to me on port X, sends that info through port 22 (SSH), then outputs it on port Y of other machine..
<nalioth> orangey: it does if they block the port ssh uses
<acidspoon> i want to delete some viruses found using aegis virus scanner under linux for my windows drive
<orangey> nalioth: they're not blocking 22, or else nothing would work, whereas I can login by ssh fine
<nalioth> orangey: i'll repeat myself. I don't know.
<nalioth> orangey: am at a loss
<nalioth> orangey: am hornswoggled
<reka> acidspoon: can't you just clean it in windows?
<orangey> nalioth: I know, I know.. I really do appreciate the working through though..
<orangey> nalioth: You must realize you are my only hope : )
<nalioth> orangey: but i'll bet its with the cafes firewall
<tmdca> hi. i just installed ubuntu. how do i change the hz at my screen? dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 dosent work... help  ^^
<martin> I still cannot raise my resolution.
<reka> hornswoggled - word of the day
<acidspoon> hmm, my scanners under linux don't find the viruses
<nalioth> orangey: cuz thats the only thing you do not control
<bionic> How do i not make alsa start on boot?
<nalioth> acidspoon: are you scanning the NTFS partition?
<orangey> nalioth: I'll try another network shortly and let you know : )
<acidspoon> yes
<reka> bionic: didn't you follow the ubguide fix?  it should load alsa on bootup
<nalioth> acidspoon: better to use avast and enable boot-time scan on NTFS partitions
<martin> Can anyone show me another way to raise my resolution to 1024 768?
<martin> Becuase it is stuck on 640 480.
<acidspoon> what does boot-time scan mean?
<reka> martin: you'll need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bionic> reka, it followed it, still wont work, alsa loads fine, but i dont want it to load at bootup. Im going back to my old soundcard and use plain old oss
<kbrooks> martin: Are you a hundred percent sure that you followed the guide?
<nalioth> acidspoon: means, that it scans for virii, before the windows kernel is woken up (so the little beasties are still sleepin)
<martin> I did the first section, I cann't understand the second.
<acidspoon> nalioth: is it freeware or does it cost money, avast?
<AndyR> or drop to shell and do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<forsak3n> Are there any settings to change the actions of a laptop? like what happens when I close the lid?
<reka> bionic: that's no good.
<nalioth> acidspoon: avast is free for personal use
<bionic> reka, well, wont work, so what can i do
<kbrooks> #define free beer
<reka> bionic: i meant i feel sorry for you, not that oss isn't good. :-)
<tmdca> thanks! =D
<acidspoon> ok, i try
<acidspoon> thx
<zyth> OSS isn't good
<acidspoon> cu
<bionic> reka, hehe ty :)
<acidspoon> brb
<kbrooks> ping
<reka> pong
<kbrooks> Can someone recommend a small DE or WM?
* kbrooks debates to self
<kbrooks> enlightement?
<nalioth> kbrooks: ya mean like xfce?
* kbrooks is in console
<kbrooks> ] 
<reka> screen :-P
<martin> Would anyone be able to help me with the /etc/X11/xorg.conf editting?
<martin> I'm pretty new to Linux.
<kbrooks> nalioth: yes
<reka> martin: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kbrooks> nalioth: yup
<masahiro> Help, ubuntu noob here!
<martin> Reka do I type that into RUN?
<kbrooks> nalioth: like xfce. or something
<reka> martin: apps->sys->terminal
<kbrooks> martin: open a gnome-terminal
<masahiro> I have a question about sound, what channel should I ak in this?
<nalioth> kbrooks: search sourceforge, there are boodles
<kbrooks> martin: ask here
<kbrooks> er
<kbrooks> masahiro: *
<kbrooks> martin: sorry, i apologize ;)
<nalioth> masahiro: what is the problem?
<martin> Alright, I opened it up, now what?
<kbrooks> martin: type that
<martin> It's alright =)
<masahiro> ok, i have no sound. when i try the volume control i get No volume control elements and/or devices found.
<asase> what's  shiny ?
<kbrooks> martin: the command
<masahiro> in windows it works
<martin> Starting from Sudo right?
<masahiro> sudo? i tried various commands from lots of sites beggining with sudo but i didnt understand them
<kbrooks> martin: yes. sudo enables you to run apps as the superuser
<masahiro> ah ok
<binbrain> masahiro what kind of soundcard is it
<masahiro> its onboard
<binbrain> on snap
<nalioth> masahiro: be careful doin that. the wrong command prefaced with "sudo" can destroy your system
<kbrooks> masahiro: heh. i just had to type what sudo was ............:P
<masahiro> i think its ac97 compatible
<binbrain> yeah
<binbrain> i can't get mine to work either
<binbrain> same card
<binbrain> i gave up
<martin> I did what yall said and it opened up this script editor.
<masahiro> im using a hp t760.uk and its an asus board
<reka> martin: scroll down and look for lines like this: Modes          "800x600" "640x480"
<kbrooks> nalioth: dude.....sure, but sudo reauthenicates when you open a  new gnome terminal
<reka> martin: change all of them to: Modes          "1024x768"
<martin> Alright
<kbrooks> nalioth: so the chances of that are mitigated
<nalioth> kbrooks: but if the user is ignorant of the command, does it matter?
<kbrooks> nalioth: nope.....
<ivanox> which is the best way to search for installed software and uninstall it ?
<nalioth> ivanox: synaptic
<kbrooks> ivanox: synsaptic.
<hondje> ivanox: using synaptic, if you're a newbie
<hondje> deborphan, if you're funky
<asase> what's  shiny ?
<ivanox> I dont want to use synaptic, as it doesnt remove the deps
* kbrooks likes deborphan
<ivanox> any other way?
<hondje> You can get stupid and do like, dpkg -P `deborphan -a --find-config --libdevel | awk '{print $2}'`
<reka> asase: a mirror.  what do i win?
<kbrooks> ivanox: i dont know if deborphan will renive the deps?
<hondje> That'd be dumb, though
<kbrooks> hondje: what does dpkg -P do?
<hondje> kbrooks: purge
<kbrooks> ah okay
<hondje> kbrooks: good for when you forget to add --purge, and crap lies around
<lambert> hello
<kbrooks> so it purges ....... heh,  awk rules
<lambert> salut
<masahiro> is there like a noob tutorial on getting your sound working?
<lambert> tite question:
<hondje> kbrooks: aye!
<kbrooks> the concept of columns have been massaged into awk
<hondje> kbrooks: I use that on things that don't have X or get dev stuff done
<reka> masahiro: if you're desperate: http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<kbrooks> gawk to be specific
<reka> for gnome
<kbrooks> g == gnu
<hondje> yeah, gawk > awk
<martin> Alright I changed all of them
<martin> Now what do I do?
<reka> martin: save and close, then ctrl+alt+backspace to restart X
<masahiro> reka: I will try that, thanks, I will be back if I get any other bad stuff
<kbrooks> hondje: on a linux system, awk -> gawk
<icon> quick question about installing linux nVidia drivers. Is there a page on how to shut down Gnome/X in Ubuntu?
<martin> So I type "ctrl+alt+backspace" only?
<hondje> kbrooks: yeah, makes me happy, awk doesn't have $count IIRC
<kbrooks> ln -s gawk awk
<reka> martin: yep
<kbrooks> :)_
<albacker> halt
<martin> Alright wish me luck
<albacker> no this halts the PC :S
<kbrooks> hondje: what's $count? oh wait
<kbrooks> doh
<kbrooks> count's a integer between 1 and 9
<kbrooks> got it.....
<mjr> icon, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<lambert> puis je installer Konqueror sur ubuntu sans que sa genere de problemes?(car ubuntu est sous gnome)
<Martin> Ahh, I didn't work.
<Martin> Do I have to log into Gnome?
<reka> Martin: yes
<Martin> Alright
<lambert> please respond
<lambert> my question
<HappyFool> lambert: please ask your question in english
<HappyFool> lambert: or ask in #ubuntu-fr
<nalioth> lambert: there are few people here who speak french
<lambert> ok euhmm..euhm..
<Bauhn> Can anyone help me with removing GRUB so i only can boot windows (i need to remove the linux-hdd, maybe even remove linux totally)?
<martin> Alright, It didn't work.
<martin> Sorry.
<concept10> Bauhn, why would you want to do something crazy like that?
<reka> martin: what monitor do you have?
<nalioth> concept10: he's tired of linux and wants windows only
<hondje> kbrooks: I use count$ with printf in gawk, about the only other thing I do with it besides grab columns :)
<lambert> can I install Konqueror on ubuntu without there are problems?(because ubuntu is with gnome)escuse my english
<concept10> reinstall windows, it will rewrite grub
<nalioth> who knows the dd command to clean Bauhn's mbr
<nalioth> lambert: oui, 0 problem
<lambert> ok
<lambert> thanks
<HappyFool> lambert: you can install 'kubuntu-desktop' to get kde
<tmdca> hi. i have reconfigured my xserver so i should be able to have higher than 800x600 at 70hz but the changes dont work, they are gone when i restart xserver....i can use 1042x768 but only at 60hz... help!
<Bauhn> concept10, becuase the hdd that linux is on right now is on 6gb and i need to put a 120gb hdd in it's place and i need to use windows during the time i'm changing hdd
<HappyFool> lambert: including konqueror
<martin> I have a HP MX70
<lambert> I can't??
<reka> tmdca: what monitor do you have?
<microhaxo> guys, what is the best DATA/AUDO burning package that i can get, i wanna be able to burn VCD's and iso's
<Bauhn> nalioth, do you think you can help me with uninstalling _everything_ that comes with ubuntu_
<Bauhn> ?
<HappyFool> lambert: 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' ?
<nalioth> lambert: installer "kubuntu-desktop" with 0 problems
<concept10> microhaxo, k3b
<martin> reka: I have a HP MX70
<synd> nalioth: did youo connect?
<nalioth> Bauhn: that would not remove the grub loader from your /mbr
<HappyFool> Bauhn: that won't help you. you need to fix the boot sector of your first hard drive
<lambert> ok thanks
<lambert> goodbye
<nalioth> synd: not yet, sit and spin
<synd> nalioth: my thing says someone connected from a gnome desk
<tmdca> reka, a compaq, quite old thing. i hade 1024 at 70hz before at debian...
<nalioth> synd: didnt hear a thing, if it did
<Bauhn> nalioth, do you think i would work with "fdisk /mbr grub" or something like that?
<lukus001> Is hauppage tv card supported? and how can i install /watch tv?
<reka> tmdca: so the res is fine, it's just the refresh rate?
<nalioth> Bauhn: i dont think so
<tmdca> reka, Yes.
<nalioth> Bauhn: you couldnt find a boot image from bootdisk.com?
<martin> reka, I have a MX70 HP
<Bauhn> nalioth, i have knoppix live-cd now. but i tried "fdisk /mbr" but it gave the same answer as in ubuntu & knoppix
<reka> tmdca, martin: you both probably don't have your monitor refresh rates set correctly in xorg.conf
<kong0> i havent installed my audio card and now i cant play vidoe or music!!
<kong0> wtf dude i only have drivers for windows!!!
<reka> you should really google to find the correct paramaters, but you might be able to use the example rates on: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FixVideoResolutionHowto
<martin> Oh alright.
<kiwibird> need some help with firefox and java.. just got java 1.5.03, installed it from the bin and symlinked the  libjavaplugin_oji.so into mozilla-firefox/plugins, it shows up with a buncha info on about:plugins but no suffixes, and when i click .jnlp links, it just asks me whether to save or what.. anyone know what's up?
<Bauhn> nalioth, what do you mean? that the windows hdd is master? or the linux hdd is master?
<martin> So I go back in and change it all back to 1024 768 right?
<kong0> i only have linux
<reka> martin: post your xorg.conf to ubuntu.pastebin.com please
<tmdca> reka, where in that file should i edit?
<reka> tmdca: the relevant section can be found on the link i posted
<nalioth> who can help Bauhn with his commands for fdisking his /mbr. he has a knoppix livecd
<Seveas> he shoud mount is filesystems, chroot into them, mount proc again, run grub-install '(hd0)'
<Bauhn> Seveas, can you help me?
<kiwibird> anyone able to help..?
<martin> Alright Reka
<reka> martin: link?
<kong0> how should i do to get sound on my linux?
<reka> kiwibird: with what?
<martin> Oh wait a second, I'm really slow
<HappyFool> Bauhn: you can boot the knoppix cd?
<Bauhn> HappyFool, i have booted it now
<HappyFool> Bauhn: do you have a windows xp cd?
<Bauhn> no
<kbrooks> what's ar?
<kbrooks> anyone?
<mypapit> hmm i've a request for ubuntu developers... would you please include a menu for broadband/dsl users to connect to internet
<dkg> hi
<mypapit> for the future version of ubuntu
<hondje> kbrooks: ar? the command?
<kbrooks> yes
<dkg> i got strange errors about gnome-applet-data when i tryed to upgrade warrty.
<hondje> kbrooks: ar -x is for like, unwrapping .debs the bad way, or .a libs
<martin> Should I use PHP Reka?
<kbrooks> hondje: i want to install it......
<dkg> now i do dist-upgrade to horray.
<kbrooks> hondje: but
<hondje> So I'd guess the reverse, ar is used to make your .a libs
<dkg> do you think this will work?
<shakuhashi> anyone using ubuntu with selinux?
<Bauhn> HappyFool, so, what do you think i should do?
<kbrooks> E: Couldn't find package ar
<reka> martin: use none
<reka> *no
<Seveas> kbrooks, ar isn't a package by itself
<HappyFool> kbrooks: try binutils, or maybe build-essential
<Seveas> and it's already there...
<kbrooks> ok
<HappyFool> Bauhn: standby
<martin> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/301506
<saik0> I'm having a major hardware problem. My server wont turn on!
<Bauhn> HappyFool, ok.. i'll wait
<sergio> hol
<sergio> CUANTO FRIKI SUELTO
<Seveas> sergio, we speak english in here...
<kbrooks> are header files free?/
<kong0> did u all have to install the drivers for the sound?
<tmdca> reka, I have read the guide, but there is nothing wrong with my xorg.conf
<kbrooks> lol
<kbrooks> j/k
<shakuhashi> sergio: do you live in Brazil?
<sergio> YA VEO
<veronica> I wanted to mount my home directories on another drive other than the / directory ....is this possible?
<sergio> SPAIN
<kiwibird> reka: i've got a problem with getting firefox to work with the java plugin for jdk1.5.03, i've symlinked it to libjavaplugin_oji.so, and it shows in about:plugins, but clicking .jnlp-files doesn't work and java applets don't show
<hondje> kbrooks: check the binutils pkg
<saik0> Veronica: yes
<Seveas> sergio,  va en #ubuntu-es por espaol...
<sergio> OK
<hondje> kbrooks: ar is in that pkg
<reka> tmdca: post your xorg.conf file to ubuntu.pastebin.com please
<Seveas> hondje, that package should be installed
<veronica> saik0: i thought i mounted it but it says " your home directory is listes as /home/rui but it does not exist...."
<hondje> oh, I"m more than a day late, I'll just stfu :)
<kbrooks> ty
<Seveas> lsb depends on it
<Seveas> and ubuntu-desktop depends on lsb :)
<veronica> saik0: how can i correct it?
<reka> martin: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/301508
<hondje> then why no ar for kbrooks, I wonder ? It's in /usr/bin
<kbrooks> i didnt install    ubuntu-desktop
<bluemax> question... i put some postscript fonts (.pfm format) in ~/.fonts but X isn't recognizing them. what do i have to do to use them?
<Seveas> kbrooks, ah :0
<veronica> I want my /home directories on the sata drive i have
<kbrooks> so there
<Seveas> well, install binutils then :)
<kiwibird> hum..guess no one can help..
<Seveas> or better: lsb
<veronica> saik0: but my / is on the IDE drive
<kbrooks> Seveas: i installed build-essential
<nalioth> hondje: big cup or little cup ;)
<HappyFool> Bauhn: hm. I found this, and it may be on knoppix: http://www.stud.uni-hannover.de/user/76201/gpart/
<HappyFool> Bauhn: however, it looks risky
<Seveas> kbrooks, that should have done it too
<reka> kiwibird: firfox plugins aren't my forte. sorry :-/
<nalioth> kiwibird: try back later
<hondje> nalioth: BIG
<Bauhn> HappyFool, what could happen?
<HappyFool> Bauhn: i suspect it is on knoppix based on this: http://greenfly.org/talks/knoppix_hacks/LWE-2004.html
<martin> Thank you
<kbrooks> heh
<HappyFool> Bauhn: well, your master boot record could be trashed
<nalioth> Bauhn: hose your drive
<reka> martin: replace the existing xorg.conf with that one (just copy and paste), then restart X
<saik0> Veronica: I've never moved my home partiotion after setting up a distro. I'm guessing it would be as simple as copying all the data ands then changing your fstab but I could be wrong
<veronica> why the fstab?
<nalioth> HappyFool: Bauhn wants his /mbr to be removed like trash (no nasty bits left there, tho)
<Octane> anyone know where i can get w32codecs?
<hondje> Octane: mplayer's site
<HappyFool> nalioth: take a look at the first url
<nalioth> Octane: www.mplayerhq.hu
<Octane> hondje, the package?
<Seveas> nalioth, completely back to windows mbr..?
<Bauhn> HappyFool, fuck.. but isn't there anything that can restore everything to default?
<HappyFool> nalioth: or just look in the description in synpatic for gpart
<seven_six_two> if anyone is interested, I started a public gnocatan server, North American map. it's posted on meta-server if you want to play!
<Seveas> Bauhn, do you want grub removed or reinstalled?
<hondje> Octane: marillat
<kbrooks> seven_six_two: SPAMMER
<reka> Octane:
<reka> #deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ stable main
<reka> #deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<HappyFool> Bauhn: i am not certain, but i believe this application may do that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<reka> without the #'s
<tmdca> reka, i have post it now.....
<reka> tmdca: link?
<Bauhn> Seveas, removed.. i cant remove this hdd, but i must..
<Bauhn> and that's why i want it removed
<tmdca> reka, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/301509
<Seveas> Bauhn, then get yourself a windows boot floppy
<kbrooks> Seveas: ?
<Seveas> and run fdisk /mbr from there
<Seveas> kbrooks..?
<nalioth> Seveas: he wants NO mbr, so it loads ntldr instead
<kbrooks> seven_six_two: get a life
<saik0> The backports repo also has w32codecs, but I'm not sure backports is any better than mixing repos
<HappyFool> Seveas: apparently has a lack of windows boot media
<HappyFool> that is, Bauhn does
<reka> tmdca:
<Seveas> nalioth, fdisk /mbr will make it use NTLDR again...
<reka> HorizSync       28-49
<reka>  VertRefresh     43-72
<kbrooks> Seveas: why arree you opping yourself up
<nalioth> Bauhn: we go round and round, don't we?
<Bauhn> Seveas, i cant. i'm on dreamhack and it isnt anyone here with a floppy
<kbrooks> are*
<reka> tmdca: seems  kind of low
<Seveas> Bauhn, ah...
<HappyFool> Bauhn: isn't there someone with a windows xp cd ?
<nalioth> Seveas: we've been discussing all the ways for a few hours now
<tmdca> reka, i know. its an ooold screen.....
<microhaxo> arg
<kbrooks> nalioth: who has a problem
<nalioth> Seveas: he's kinda limited on his software (cds, floppys, etc)
<seven_six_two> kbrooks: I have a life. but i also have some spare time.
* microhaxo dloading pirated windows for repair :|
<bluemax> does anyone know how to get Postscript Type 1 fonts to work with X?
<kcburyshaker> hello everyone
<Bauhn> HappyFool, of course i'm trying to find one. but it isnt going very well
<nalioth> Seveas: know the command to follow "dd" taht will clean his mbr?
<hondje> bluefoxicy: Don't hold me to it, but I think you might have to run the font server for that
<Seveas> Bauhn, I certainly know of no other way than running fdisk /mbr
<Bauhn> but wait, i'll go ask a friend in the other end of the hall. i'll be right back
<kcburyshaker> i just installed ubuntu for the first time  and this is my first experience with linux
<HappyFool> i reckon gpart might do something, but i don't know if it will right a 'windows' mbr
<Seveas> nalioth, dd can restore the mbr if you have a good one
<kcburyshaker> im liking it so far
<HappyFool> and i don't want to try it on my computer ;)
<reka> tmdca: well like i said before, it's best to use the rates out there i.e. google your model and "horizsync" or try hs: 30-96 and vs 50 - 160
<kbrooks> Seveas: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=512 count=1
<saik0> So what would cause a computer to not turn on...all the LEDs are on =\
<kbrooks> havent tested
<Seveas> kbrooks, that'll wipe the MBR clean
<kbrooks> yes
<hondje> tmdca: or better, sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange
<reka> kcburyshaker: that's good
<kbrooks> that's right
<Seveas> so it won't do no good if you want to boot from that disk :)
<kbrooks> Seveas: ummm
<kcburyshaker> is it really more stable than windows?
<hondje> tmdca: first two will be your horizsync, other two will be your vertrefresh
<Octane> hondje, can you pm me that deb package one more time?
<bluemax> hondje: i think you were talking to me :) where is the font server? please excuse my cluelessness...
<Seveas> kbrooks, windows needs something present in the MBR too, that's what fdisk /mbr does...
<kbrooks> Seveas: okay
<synd> kcburyshaker: a broken rocking chair is more stable than windows
<kcburyshaker> ohhhh
<reka> kcburyshaker: depends on who you ask.
<HappyFool> kcburyshaker: stability is at least partly a function of hardware and drivers
<Varanger> I built from sources the newest ALSA, i'd like to return the the ones installed with dpkg..... how can I reinstall them?
<nalioth> Seveas: no way to wipe a mbr from within knoppix/ubuntu?
<HappyFool> i rarely have crashes on windows
<hondje> bluemax: yah, I think for that you need to run XFS
<reka> synd: a broken rocking chair wouldn't move ... that's pretty stable :-/
<hondje> bluemax: but setting that up is wicked for a newbie
<Seveas> nalioth, you can wipe it with dd, but that won't restore it for windows...
<klaym> tell me a good shooter game from the ubuntu repos?
<TokenBad> on ftp
<nalioth> Seveas: in knoppix, would "fdisk /dev/hd(#)/mbr work?
<TokenBad> is there some delay on between files
<Seveas> nalioth, nope
<microhaxo> guys
<HappyFool> nalioth, seveas: take a look at gpart (available in universe) -- i think it might restore mbr's, but i'm not sure
<TokenBad> guy said he download files
<synd> reka:  :)
<reka> klaym: there's an ubuntu gaming topic on ubuntuforums.org
<microhaxo> in gnome
<TokenBad> but there was a long delay between files
<Varanger> I built from sources the newest ALSA, i'd like to return the the ones installed with dpkg..... how can I reinstall them?
<bluemax> hondje: ok, i'll look it up on google and give it a try... thanks
<microhaxo> how can i axx my NTFS partitions?
<nalioth> all this for lack of a floppy
<klaym> ok
<Seveas> knoddix/linux fdisk knows nothing about windows mbr afaik
<microhaxo> i dont see them in computer
<Seveas> microhaxo: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/windows_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<hondje> bluemax: If you got a sec, I'm digging in my bookmars
<nalioth> microhaxo: do what to your NTFS?
<microhaxo> i wanna axx a file
<jbroome> delete?
<nalioth> microhaxo: axx = access or axx = AXE (chop up)
<jbroome> remove?
<Seveas> nalioth, i think he means access, spelling is difficult for some people ;)
<microhaxo> access
<microhaxo> ;p;
<bluemax> hondje: ok
<gnuyen> hi, for some reason totem is all faded
<jbroome> silly me, trying to read english
<microhaxo> need
<gnuyen> and it looks like the color depth is less than it should be
<Varanger> hondje: I built from sources the newest ALSA, i'd like to return the the ones installed with dpkg..... how can I reinstall them?
<Bauhn> he didn't have a windows cd, but i spoked about changing something in the master boot record
<gnuyen> i'm using totem-xine, but xine-ui works fine
<microhaxo> to get my elite topsource FTP IP so i can get windows
<nalioth> microhaxo: waht Seveas said
<gnuyen> as does mplayer
<microhaxo> hahaha
<microhaxo> nice one seveas
<Razor-X> hondje: would you, perchance, have emacs experience?
<hondje> Varanger: make uninstall, the dpkg -i <the ones>
<nalioth> Bauhn: nobody around you has a spare floppy?
<Fabian> good evening
<hondje> Razor-X: No, one OS is enough for me :)
<yahalom> where do i go for freenode issues? #freenode has demi gods stealing my voice
<Razor-X> hondje: aww man!
<Fabian> does anybody know a good program to download music? Something like Kazaa for Linux???
* hondje is a vim man
<nalioth> Razor-X: are you in here cussin?
<yahalom> Fabian, limewire
<Bauhn> nalioth, fuck, forgot to ask him that.. brb
<Razor-X> hondje: I have three on this box, Windows, Linux, and emacs ;)
<Razor-X> nalioth: nopes
<Fabian> yahalom, where do I get that?
<Razor-X> *nalioth
<nalioth> Fabian: gtk-gnutella
<hondje> bluemax: hey neat
<hondje> bluemax: don't need XFS for that, either, just install them like any other font
<Fabian> nalioth, which one's better? gnutella or limewire?
<reka> martin: how are you going?
<Razor-X> Fabian: same thing
<Razor-X> they both use the same network
<jbroome> doesn't limewire use the gnutella network?
<scorpix> Fabian: aMule
<yahalom> Fabian, www.limewire.com. but just follow the ubuntu guide cos u'll need to install java. www.ubuntuguide.org
<jbroome> apparently so. :)
<Bauhn> nope, he didnt have that
<nalioth> Fabian: they access the same network, limewire requires java, gtk-gnutella doesnt
<Fabian> I got java
<bluemax> hondje: i already put the fonts into ~/.fonts but i can't use them in any app
<Razor-X> and java == CPU drain
<hondje> $HOME/.fonts? Really?
<Razor-X> how can you specify color schemes in emacs command-line?
<bluemax> hondje: even after restarting
<kong0> can i use msn on my linux?
<Di42lo`> speaking about aMule..how can i make hebrew support ?
<HappyFool> kong0: yeah, use Gaim
<Razor-X> kong0: yeah, you can
<Seveas> kong0, of course
<jbroome> kong0: use gaim to access MSN
<Di42lo`> (right-to-left language)
<martin> Haha, I think when I saved it the first time I saved it accidently on "READ ONLY"
<kong0> wheres gaim?
<gnuyen> gaim.sf.net
<microhaxo> wtf
<HappyFool> Applications -> Internet -> Gaim
<Seveas> kong0, applications->internet->gaim
<microhaxo> i cant VIEW my other HArd drives
<microhaxo> whyt?1
<reka> microhaxo: cos they ain't mounted
<microhaxo> i ran that script
<hondje> bluemax: /msg me
<microhaxo> i cant see them in computer
<microhaxo> i just see filesystem
<microhaxo> cdrom
<microhaxo> etc
<microhaxo> i have 3hds
<Seveas> microhaxo, drives don't appear in the computer
<microhaxo> where are they?
<Seveas> they appear in the filesystem
<microhaxo> lol im used to kde
<Seveas> under /media/
<veronica> my /home directory is on my second sata drive but ubuntu cant see it....what can I do?
<HappyFool> veronica: how have you tried to mount it?
<veronica> dont know ..how...
<HappyFool> veronica: ah
<veronica> HappyFool: what command ?
<microhaxo> err
<veronica> HappyFool: when i start ubuntu wont let me log in cuz it cant see the /home drive
<microhaxo> gnome wont open my program files folder?
<HappyFool> veronica: hmm
<veronica> HappyFool: i dont know how to mount
<HappyFool> veronica: ok, can you access the machine at all? In recovery mode, perhaps?
<Seveas> microhaxo, can you pm me the output of the following commands:
<Seveas> cat /etc/fstab
<Seveas> mount
<veronica> HappyFool: i am in console....cuz desktop wont work
<yahalom> Seveas, any ideas what freenode's port is?
<HappyFool> veronica: can you easily cut/paste data from that machine to irc or http ?
<Seveas> port for what?
<kong0> what is this error message?: I have discovered that a panel is already in use and will now terminate me.
<yahalom> Seveas, irc.freenode.net <port>\
<veronica> HappyFool: not really ....i can type it....
<HappyFool> veronica: hm
<veronica> HappyFool:
<reka> kong0: arnie's after you?
<Seveas> kong0, you tried started gnome-panel while it was running
<kong0> ps. im swedish so i dont really know how it is in english
<veronica> HappyFool:what do you want to see
<Seveas> yahalom, use netstat -t to find out
<Seveas> probably 6667
<HappyFool> veronica: ok. i'd like to see /etc/fstab, and the output of 'sudo fdisk -l'
<HappyFool> veronica: there's a pastebin you can use...
<kong0> seveas: thats true but its said : gnome is shutting down and then i pressed the restart button
<HappyFool> veronica: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<kong0> and now that error message isnt going away
<microhaxo> seveas it works
<microhaxo> i can see em
<Seveas> ok, nice :)
<yahalom> any of u guys chat through opera?
<HappyFool> veronica: that will be quite a bit to type though
<veronica> HappyFool:it on a different box
<yahalom> the irc client in opera that is
<Seveas> opera is a browser, not a chat client :)
<kong0> if i dont have any sound what should i do?
<HappyFool> veronica: you were asking about RAID earlier, i think -- i don't know anything about that
<Seveas> it would be the same as having a text editor that is also a browser, mail client, etc...
<Seveas> oh wait there's emacs...
<HappyFool> Seveas: hey, watch it :P
<veronica> im not worries about raid right now...
<yahalom> Seveas, it has an embedded irc client, just like it has e-mail
<kong0> it sais input module missing
<microhaxo> Guys
<microhaxo> how do i use Secure connection through GFTP?
<HappyFool> veronica: ok
<veronica> i jsut want to access /home on my second drive
<yahalom> Seveas, it connected to irc.opera.com but not irc.freenode.net, even though others succeeded
<nalioth> microhaxo: select ssh2 from the dropdown box
<saik0> microhaxo: sftp?
<microhaxo> coo
<HappyFool> veronica: how long is your /etc/fstab? how many lines?
<microhaxo> no fgtp
<microhaxo> gftp
<HappyFool> veronica: i only really need to see the entry for '/' and for '/home'
<veronica> HappyFool: 6 lines
<nalioth> brb
<yahalom> Seveas, i didnt know about it till today :)
<kbrooks> veronica: cat /etc/fstab | wc -l
<saik0> microhaxo: sftp is a protocol, gftp is a client. what are you trying to connect to?
<microhaxo> secure FTP server
<HappyFool> veronica: and i will need to see the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' , but i don't need the headers -- start from the line starting with '/dev/'
<lpk> I need to launch xbindkeys on startup, how can i add that to GDM?
<Seveas> microhaxo, you see a drop down box with protocols
<Seveas> ftp, http, etc...
<Seveas> use SSH2 there
<veronica> HappyFool: with that command there are 9 lines
<microhaxo> it sticks on 3 protocol initialization
<kong0> Doesnt ANYbody know? am i supposed to install drivers for my soundcard?!!
<microhaxo> ?
<Seveas> microhaxo, otherwise use places->connect to server
<HappyFool> veronica: ok, can you type out those lines at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl ?
<kong0> ffs man
<saik0> nalioth: microhaxo: select ssh2 from the dropdown box....what he said
<Seveas> HappyFool, there's a commandline script to post it at the pastebin :)
<HappyFool> Seveas: machine is not networked, i don't think
<kong0> ok...an easier question: DID you akl
<Seveas> o
<theD3viL> What is this error? xine: cannot find input plugin for MRL?
<HappyFool> Seveas: and probably in recovery mode (eek)
<kong0> fuck..all isntall drivers for your sound?
<HappyFool> kong0: not usually
<Seveas> kong0, usually you don't need to
<Seveas> I never had to (12 machines)
<kong0> then should i install something else?
<reka> theD3viL: what are you trying to open?
<kong0> like java?
<theD3viL> reka, wmv file.
<reka> theD3viL: codecs installed?
<HappyFool> kong0: when you login, do you here any sounds ?
* reka wonders if that was a stupid question
<kong0> i have xmms but that one went broke
<reka> xine comes with codecs doesn't it?
<theD3viL> reka, i have installed it
<kong0> nah..but i hear sound when i open folders and such
<HappyFool> kong0: so you do hear some sounds ?
<kong0> yes
<Seveas> kong0, ahhh, just not in xmms right?
<Seveas> or other programs
<kong0> i dont hear music and videos
<Seveas> kong0, which media player do you use?
<kong0> it sais inputmodule missing
<Seveas> oww, codec problem :)
<kong0> totem
<Seveas> totem-gstreamer (standard) or totem-xine?
<Seveas> and which file formats?
<redLAW> i hvae problem with compiling programs witt ./configure command, ./configure tells me that i'dont have GLIB on my system
<kong0> there were no decoders found to handle the stream
<racket2424> hey, how would I go about giving myself write priveledges to an external hard drive?
<Seveas> redLAW, install glib-dev
<HappyFool> veronica: i assume you're typing stuff at the paste-bin -- please let us know when you're finished. post the final url here
<Seveas> racket2424, what is the filesystem
<kong0> i couldnt find mplayer in synaptics
<Seveas> kong0: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<kong0> would it be in multimedia?
<redLAW> Seveas, is it on cd
<Seveas> kong0, read that
<reka> theD3viL: i defer to Seveas. it sounds like a codec problem, but i'm not sure if xine comes with it's own codecs or not
<kong0> well i cant install files in zip...
<Seveas> xine comes with own codecs
<kong0> somehow its not working...
<magog> get vlc it comes with codecs
<Seveas> redLAW, no
<racket2424> its a an ndas
<theD3viL> reka, i have installed w32codecs
<redLAW> when will be dvd of ubuntu done?
<Seveas> dennis@mirage ~ $ apt-cache search libglib | grep dev
<Seveas> libglib1.2-dev - Development files for GLib library
<Seveas> libglib2.0-dev - Development files for the GLib library
<lsuactiafner> theD3viL : on an 64bit system?
<Seveas> redLAW, there is one
<Octane> is there a guide to building ubuntu kernels?
<Seveas> Octane, yes
<Seveas> on the wiki
<Octane> Seveas, great thanks man
<klaym> is there some point and click style war games for ubuntu? (warcraft, starcraft, c&c, kknd etc. type)
<mjr> klaym, freecraft comes to mind
<reka> klaym: did you check out the ubforums topic?
<hondje> klaym: wesnoth
<fesja> hi, how could it be possible that i have beagle installed twice? throught the apt were all the changes i made
<racket2424> Seveas....it is a NDAS network drive connected via USB
<bufalo73> hi
<nalioth> redLAW: dvd is available by torrent atm
<klaym> reka: yea I searched it but typing my question here gets a faster answer :)
<reka> klaym: lazy bugger.
<veronica> HappyFool: i dont hink I'll be able to ....im trying to work something about
<redLAW> nalioth, is there any download url with .iso dvd file
<Octane> Seveas, i run kubuntu, should i follow these same instructions?
<lsuactiafner> btw is there a tool to test a kernel if it will boot before rebooting it?
<Seveas> Octane, yes
<Seveas> racket2424, that should mount automatically
<Seveas> i guess it didn't?
<masahiro> Nope, still no joy :(
<racket2424> it mounts, but I am not given write privledges
<racket2424> i can read, and execute
<matjan_> how do i enable the universe repository?
<reka> ubotu: tell matjan_ about repositories
<kong0> hey man that site didnt help a thing...cant u just say some codecs so i can emerge them?
<HappyFool> matjan_: you can use synaptic
<Seveas> racket2424, is it NTFS perhaps?
<HappyFool> matjan_: synaptic is at system->administration->synaptic
<HappyFool> matjan_: in that application, choose settings->repositories, and click 'Add'
<nalioth> redLAW: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/
<matjan_> hwppyfool: thanks
<kong0> Guess you couldnt then...!!
<racket2424> seveas, I just checked the online site, and yea it is preformatted to ntfs
<Seveas> racket2424, there is no easy way to write to ntfs from linux
<veronica> HappyFool: that machine will not go into the desktop  so i cant paste...
<reka> kong0: this isn't gentoo
<HappyFool> veronica: yes. so type ;)
<bufalo73> racket2424, maybe using captive?
<veronica> the machine thinks my home directory is in /home/rui
<Seveas> the difficult way is compiling luks and captive NTFS, having windows installed on your PC and hoping it works (this is of course not for the lighthearted)
<masahiro> i still have no sound :'(
<HappyFool> you can access the web from the machine you are ircing from?
<veronica> HappyFool: rui is me
<pvh> Hi, I'm having trouble getting java applets to run under Firefox. I have Java enabled under the options and about:plugins shows it as being there and still no love. Could someone help me figure out what's wrong?
<veronica> HappyFool: so i have to tell it that its on a different drive?
<Octane> Seveas, im a little confused as to which howto i shoul dfollow
<racket2424> so, my best bet would be to reformat in FAT?
<veronica> HappyFool: yes.....
<bufalo73> Seveas, on a hoary kernel half of this work is already done
<HappyFool> veronica: it is difficult for me to help you without the information i have requested
<Seveas> Octane, pick one that says: use make-kpkg
<veronica> HappyFool:ok
<HappyFool> veronica: i need to know how ubuntu has tried to mount /home, and what your partitions are
<bufalo73> racket2424, try first installing captive
<Octane> "Unfortunately, the rest of this document describes make-kpkg because I didn't know better when I wrote it. I suggest following either the KernelByHandHowto (if you just want everything to work) or the KernelBuildpackageHowto (if you plan on developing or modifying the kernel often)."
<HappyFool> veronica: if you do not want to use the pastebin, you can send it to me in irc using /query
<X7C> i need help on a DLINK DWL-G520+ running on ubuntu... anybody has one of these running?
<Seveas> Octane, just read'em all (it's good to have read different views) and pick the one you like :)
<masahiro> So how can I get the sound to work?
<Octane> Seveas, im still stuck on trying to figure out whihch packages i need to get ! :)
<kbrooks> pick one wwwwway
<Harti> hi
<Randall> how would I skip the timezone setup during install
<bufalo73> X7C, try http://www.metacrawler.com/info.metac/search/web/DWL-G520%252B+linux
<Seveas> Octane, at least build-essential, linux-source-2.6.10-5 and kernel-package
<X7C> thanks... i'm having a hard time on this one....
<Octane> why 2.6.10 and not 2.6.11?
<Seveas> Octane, apt-get build-dep linux-image-2.6.10-5-686
<Seveas> :)
<Harti> sorry for my bad english. how can i play .wax files in ubuntu?
<Octane> running amd64 :)
<Seveas> Octane, 2.6.11 is not supported and known to contain bugs
<Seveas> Octane, apt-get build-dep linux-image-2.6.10-5-amd64
<Octane> thats a good reason!
<bartekp> hi
<kong0> How Do You Open Zip Files And Install Them? All I Get Is A List Of Files Wich I Cant Open...
<kong0> ??
<Seveas> kong0, please don't use excessive caps...
<bufalo73> Harti, wax? isn't it wav? :)
<poco> hi
<Harti> no .wax
<Seveas> kong0, unxip <zipfile>
<kong0> okey?
<Seveas> unzip*
<Harti> its i livestream
<Seveas> and read the README file
<kbrooks> I want to use SELinux.
<kong0> there are none
<masahiro> WHEN I start Volume Control, it says "No volume control elements and/or devices found.".
<Seveas> kong0, then read other sources of documentation that are in the zipfile...
<kbrooks> is there a packagee enabling selinux
<Octane> i also need kernel-package and build-essential
<poco> is it possible to install an ubuntu from an existing linux distro, without using an install cdrom?
<Seveas> Octane, yes :)
<veronica> HappyFool:ok here goes
<veronica> proc          /proc   /proc      default       0      0
<veronica> /dev/had1     /        ext3     defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<veronica> /devv/sda1    /home     ext3     default,     0     2
<veronica> /dev/hda2     none      swap      sw          0      0
<veronica> /dev/hdc      /media/cdrom0 UDF-ISO9660
<veronica> RO,user,noauto   0                0
<veronica> /dev/fd0/   media/floppy0   auto    rw,user,noauto   0  0
<HappyFool> veronica: no
<HappyFool> aargh
<veronica> 
<HappyFool> i said use the pastebin
<Seveas> poco, only if the distribution is based on debian :)
<HappyFool> or /query me
<veronica> sorry
<Seveas> veronica, DO NOT PASTE IN HERE
<Seveas> read the topic
<poco> Seveas, im using a debian, i just read some lines about ubuntu and want to try it
<Seveas> and read what people say, it's been said to you numerous times...
<jbroome> kick!
* veronica is crying in the corner
<Octane> poco, what are you waiting for
<poco> but dont have a cdr at the moment
<Octane> poco,  do a net install
<poco> Octane, any url ?
<Seveas> poco, do you want to upgrade your debian to Ubuntu?
<Seveas> or install Ubuntu on the side?
<Octane> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LocalNetInstall?highlight=%28netinstall%29
<cristi> hy
<masahiro> Anybody feeling helpful too total linux noobs?
<poco> Seveas, upgrade
<Harti> bufalo73: this http://radioleipzig.stream.green.ch/radioleipzig.wax
<poco> Octane, thanks
<New2Linux> what linux distibution is the UBUNTU distro functional with [debian/fedoera/redhat, etc.] ?
<Seveas> poco, are you running woody or a recent sarge?
<microhaxo> Arg
<poco> Seveas, a recent sarge
<microhaxo> guys help me with this FTP deal
<microhaxo> lol
<Seveas> New2Linux, you're not making sense...
<microhaxo> i cant connect
<Di42lo`> someone knows how can i play *.mpc files on xmms ?
<microhaxo> i select ssh2 and enter in info
<microhaxo> and it times out
<Seveas> poco, hmm, upgrading will be difficult then since sarge has a newer glibc
<poco> Seveas, so possible ?
<masahiro> :(
<Seveas> microhaxo, have you tried the menu places -> connect to server in gnome?
<microhaxo> yea
<microhaxo> it doesnt have a box for password?
<Seveas> poco, maybe even impossible, but at least unsupported
<nurdiyana> hello all :)
<masahiro> If I can't get the sound to work, I'll just have to stick to windoze
<rubberchipmunk> hi everyone
<Octane> man the wiki has so much information
<Seveas> poco, you can try setting your sources.list to ubuntu sources and dist-upgrading and installing the ubuntu-desktop metapackage
<rubberchipmunk> i've got a question about sound in ubuntu hoary
<nurdiyana> got a weird dependency pb .. with mplayer-custom ..
<New2Linux> you know for ex. i want to install a program for example flash player, there is no listing for a download for UBUNTU, only for redhat, suse, debian, and other more known linux distos. which one should i download, since there is none for UBUNTU distro?
<Seveas> poco, or you can wait a month until Breezy stabilizes and upgrade a bit more smoothly :)
<lsuactiafner> hmmm, can linux do dynamic on the fly overclocking?
<Seveas> New2Linux, debian
<kiwnix> New2Linux: maybe debian can fit
<lsuactiafner> need to warm my room up
<masahiro> rubberchipmunk, I can't get sound to work either
<Seveas> masahiro/rubberchipmuk, what's the problem?
<poco> Seveas, Breezy ? what's that?
<bufalo73> Harti, it's an ASX
<microhaxo> what is the default folder of a ftp to connect to?
<nurdiyana> with libavcodec2 that is not going to be installed ( not in my synaptic ,, )
<New2Linux> the ones for suse, redhat, or fedora can't work right?
<rubberchipmunk> i don't think ubuntu detected my sound driver
<rubberchipmunk> i'm not getting any sound output whatsoever
<Seveas> poco, Breezy is the development version of Ubuntu
<Ninwa> How can one determine which processes are using how much resources. I've had my machine on for only a few days now and it seems to be bogging down, having 512 MB of RAM and only a few applications that I opened, open, this seems odd.
<Seveas> rubberchipmunk, also no gnome sounds?
<rubberchipmunk> I know for a fact it's not a problem with my card or speakers, those work fine in winblows
<Harti> bufalo73: and how i can play this?
<poco> Seveas, so i could try to install breezy?
<masahiro> I can't get any sound either
<rubberchipmunk> yeah, no sounds
<Octane> is there a w32codecs package for amd64?
<Seveas> poco, see topic :)
<bufalo73> New2Linux, ubuntu is a debian package distro
<Seveas> breezy is unstable
<masahiro> I think I have the same problem as rubberchipmunk
<bufalo73> Harti, try mplayer
<Harti> hmm.. ok
<Seveas> rubberchipmunk, do you have 2 soundcards or an onboard soundchip and a real soundcard?
<thenuke> I think that breezy is kind of testing rather than unstable, at the moment
<lsuactiafner> Octane : nope, but you can install a static 32bit binary on your system to play wmv files
<New2Linux> ok, thank bufalo73... i never knew that, thanks again
<Seveas> same question for masahiro
<Harti> but, the codecs from the mplayer site i have fully installed
<masahiro> I just have onboard.
<rubberchipmunk> i have one soundcard, i'm unsure if I have an onboard speaker, but I think I do
<thenuke> debian unstable works ok, but testing for sure not ;)
<New2Linux> let me download the flash...
<New2Linux> brb
<lsuactiafner> Ninwa : run top
<bufalo73> actually, Harti, the real URL is mms://stream.green.ch/RadioLeipzig
<Octane> lsuactiafner, would you mind explaining that?
<lsuactiafner> Ninwa : however, linux doesnt bog down.
<sami> how can i star the file browser in terminal window?
<lambert_> rehello
<bufalo73> this wax file is just a "html" (sort of) with a link to this other URL
<Seveas> rubberchipmunk, try plugging your speakers in your onboard soundcard and see if you get sound
<lsuactiafner> Octane : basically i can send you a 3mb bzip2 binary you can use to play wmv files or you can compile a static binary yourself
<rubberchipmunk> they're pluggeed in
<rubberchipmunk> i dual boot with winblows and everything works fine
<lsuactiafner> i did email the mplayer maintainer and he aint bothered.
<masahiro> everything is plugged in here also
<masahiro> same here
<Octane> lsuactiafner, would you mind sending that?
<masahiro> just installed today
<Harti> bufalo73: thanks
<Seveas> masahiro, search google/forums for your chipset and see which driver it needs
<rubberchipmunk> i beleive hoary didn't detect my card or it might be a driver issue
<masahiro> ah ok
<masahiro> all i know is that it is an asus and im pretty sure it's compatible with ac '97
<Seveas> rubberchipmunk, if you have both an onboard soundcard and a real soundcard, Ubuntu by default chooses the onboard one
<lsuactiafner> Octane : i'll upload somewhere, but i'm on a 5k/s cnnection.. so i will paste you a link and then go check in a few hours
<lambert_> I have install konqueror and desktop on ubuntu but it's in english.how I can do for to have konqueror in french? (escuse my english)
<Seveas> that's why i said try plugging the speakers in the onboard card
<Octane> lsuactiafner, i dont want you to trouble youself man
<rubberchipmunk> i didn't understand what you meant earlier
<Octane> lsuactiafner, got at least a link where info on how to compile it?
<rubberchipmunk> i onl have one sound card
<Seveas> lambert_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<rubberchipmunk> sry bout that
<sami> how can i star the file browser in terminal window?
* unreal reboots and installs ubuntu for the first time, back later :)
<Seveas> lambert_, and there is #ubuntu-fr too :)
<lambert_> yes but they no respond
<Octane> Seveas,  is on a roll, like always
<unreal> christopher lambert? :)
<lambert_> thanks
<lambert_> oui?
<Seveas> rubberchipmunk, then same suggestion for you: google/search the forum for your chipset+linux+driver and see which driver you need
<unreal> lol
<lambert_> yes?
<rubberchipmunk> ok
<lambert_> oh no
<rubberchipmunk> thank you
<Octane> Seveas, do i need linux-tree as well?
<hondje> christopher lambert...that names familiar
<lambert_> ahahah
<unreal> lambert: there can be only one.. prepare to die ;)
<HappyFool> christopher lambert is from scotland, darn it
<masahiro> i'll investagate further, so brb
<lambert_> it's my real surname (prenom)
<unreal> lol no, christopher lambert is french
<hondje> lambert_: are you a physicist?
<masahiro> im pretty sure that its ac97 th
<lsuactiafner> Octane : will upload info also
<Seveas> Octane, iirc not
<unreal> he just plays a scottish person in highlander :)
<HappyFool> unreal: you mean that movie isn't a true story?
<lambert_> no I'm not a physicist what for?
<Seveas> masahiro, isn't snd_ac97_codec loaded then?
<New2Linux> problem here, Debian Flashplugin-nonfree (contrib unstable)
<Seveas> masahiro, try lsmod | grep ac97
<hondje> lambert_: trying to place the name
<unreal> back in a while
<Seveas> if it's not loaded: sudo modprob sound_ac97_codec
<Seveas> modprobe*
<lambert_> I'm the last
<nurdiyana> where to get w32codec thingy ?
<masahiro> do i google for those?
<Seveas> nurdiyana, you can get codecs from mplayerhq.hu
<lambert_> I cut your head ;)
<lsuactiafner> Octane : uploadin instructions also
* Razor-X is getting pissed off at emacs
<Octane> lsuactiafner, great thanks mate
<jbroome> vi vi vi vi
<HappyFool> Razor-X: what do you need to do?
<Seveas> lambert_, stop creating noise, this is a help channel
<lambert_> yes
<nurdiyana> Seveas, no deb line for sources.list ?
<lambert_> escuse me
<Seveas> masahiro, no sound_ac97_codec is already there...
<sami> how can i star the file browser in terminal window?
<Seveas> nurdiyana, you can try marillat
<jbroome> sami: mc?
<JRlinux> Are Gnoppix questions OK here?
<Seveas> sami: nautilus
<Razor-X> HappyFool: the color themes don't look a smidge like the previews they show online
<masahiro> is there a way to enable it?
<Razor-X> JRlinux: try #gnoppix
<lambert_> hondje I don't understand "tryinbg to place a name"?
<Seveas> JRlinux, if they'r not too Gnoppix specific ;)
<HappyFool> Razor-X: um, color themes? you mean font-locking / syntax highlighting ?
<Razor-X> HappyFool: mmmmhmmmm
<JRlinux> Razor... Gnoppix would not let me in !!
<Razor-X> HappyFool: well, this is Day 2 with emacs
<hondje> lambert_: the name chistopher lambert
<Razor-X> JRlinux: try plain #knoppix
<HappyFool> Razor-X: M-x font-lock-mode<enter>
<Seveas> Razor-X, you can get colors by exiting emacs and starting vim :)
<Razor-X> HappyFool: how would I go about doing syntax highlighting+
<microhaxo> wtf
<lambert_> but lambert it's my real surname (prenom)
<New2Linux> is ubuntu compatible with LINUX x86??
<Seveas> :set syntax latex
<masahiro> seveas, is there a way for me to enable the sound card driver?
<Razor-X> Seveas: i'm combatting my :wq muscle memory
<microhaxo> im trying to connect to this FTP via places connect and it says my password is invalid
<JRlinux> Seveas I was blown away that Gnoppix would work on my old laptop, but I could not get wireless going.  It did not recognize the command "pump -i ath)"
<masahiro> sorry if im acting like a noob but i am a noob to linux
<microhaxo> i have used my password for over 3 years now
<Seveas> masahiro, try modprobe sound_ac97_codec
<microhaxo> no way its invalid
<JRlinux> ath0, that is
<Seveas> microhaxo, typo? :)
<hondje> masahiro: we were all newbies once
<HappyFool> Razor-X: have you tried M-x font-lock-mode<enter>
<microhaxo> nah
<masahiro> FATAL: Module sound_ac97_codec not found.
<microhaxo> i did it 14 times
<microhaxo> lol
<Razor-X> HappyFool: will try
<microhaxo> its my phone number
<microhaxo> how hard is it to typo that
<HappyFool> Razor-X: this site is good for emacs: http://www.emacswiki.org/cgi-bin/wiki
<JRlinux> Would be tempted to install Ubuntu on the laptop if it did wireless....
<jbroome> JRlinux: does it fine
<sami> nautilus command works, thanks Seveas!
<Seveas> JRlinux, wireless is OK in ubuntu
<lambert_> goodbye good night ^^
<Seveas> JRlinux, I use wireless right now :)
<Razor-X> and, another question
<microhaxo> seveas, i have my password encoded, is there a way to decode it? its encoded with flashfxp's security deal
<JRlinux> Seveas, how can I get it going on the Gnoppix live Ubuntu version I have up now?
<masahiro> serveas: I am getting "FATAL: Module sound_ac97_codec not found.
<masahiro> ".
<Seveas> microhaxo, no idea :)
<Razor-X> how can I get Konsole to recognize Right-Alt as M?
<microhaxo> lol
<Seveas> "gnoppix live ubuntu version"??
<HappyFool> Razor-X: this is for emacs ?
<Razor-X> HappyFool: it'll help, yes
<HappyFool> Razor-X: i'd run emacs outside of a konsole -- or are you ssh'ed to another machine
<Razor-X> Left and Right Ctrl work as C in emacs, but not Right-Alt
<rubberchipmunk> alright, I just opened my box.... it's not a sound card, it's an onboard device. It has input jacks for microphone and speakers
<JRlinux> Gnoppix does seem to be running Ubuntu... maybe it is just a derivation of it.
<Razor-X> HappyFool: any reason why? I may as well get aterm/eterm then?
<yahalom> how do i find out what my localhost is for imap?
<HappyFool> Razor-X: i think i'm not following
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<Harti> bufalo73: with mplayer it does not go also
<HappyFool> Razor-X: are you running emacs inside the konsole ?
* Seveas brb
<JRlinux> (the Bottom screen says ?Welcom to Ubuntu Linux "The Hoary Hedgehog release."
<Razor-X> HappyFool: is there something in Konsole that hinders emacs?
<bufalo73> Harti, maybe there's no file to download...
<Razor-X> HappyFool: because, i'll download aterm/eterm then
<HappyFool> Razor-X: no, just the emacs is a .. er. X Window application
<Razor-X> i'm using console emacs
<HappyFool> Razor-X: you don't need to run it inside a term at all
<Razor-X> I want it console, I don't want the GUI emacs
<HappyFool> Razor-X: why on earth not?
<HappyFool> anyway, i'm sure you can tweak konsole to let through alts, but i don't know how. i use gnome
<Harti> bufalo73: hmm
<Razor-X> A) Because I love CLI B) because it takes less RAM C) Because I have almost anything important running in several Terminal windows
<Razor-X> HappyFool: ahhh, ok, i'll ask in Kubuntu ;)
<HappyFool> Razor-X: hm. you can run shells inside emacs ;)
<theD3viL> No plugin found to handle this resource (mmst://213.250.2.175/24ur.com/2005-06/6047608-2.wmv) <- what is this ?!
<HappyFool> Razor-X: quite seriously, emacs works better outside consoles
<Harti> bufalo73: ok thanks for help.. bye
<Razor-X> HappyFool: or so I heard ;)
<Razor-X> HappyFool: you sure?
<HappyFool> Razor-X: well, imo
<Razor-X> the thing is, I don't want an X window floating in space
<Razor-X> I generally have only 2 X windows, Konsole, and Opera
<Razor-X> and, occasionally, VLC if i'm watching something
<Razor-X> X is just there to look pretty, nothing more ;)
<bufalo73> HappyFool, and inside twin?
<HappyFool> bufalo73: err, don't know twin
<HappyFool> Razor-X: i guess my expectations are different
<bufalo73> twin -> ncurses windows
<HappyFool> Razor-X: anyway, ask in kubuntu about the M- thing
<_kevin> when is the new gaim 1.3.1 update for ubuntu comming
<lsuactiafner> theD3viL : 64bit system?
<_kevin> 1.3.0 has security issues so i cannot use it
<HappyFool> bufalo73: i've used X in console only mode (i.e., no x) -- that was ok. i guess twin would be similar (?)
<Razor-X> mmmm, i'm looking at twin
<Razor-X> is it better than screen?
<lsuactiafner> anyway theD3viL install the firefox mplayer plugin if on a 32bit system
<masahiro> .
<Dalkus> http://www.gnome.org/~jdub/images/3ubuntu.jpg <-- lol
<masahiro> Is the toe next to your big toe bigger than your big toe?
<fetman> it's longer
<fetman> or hmm
<fetman> it's positioned futher ahead then your big toe I think
<mjr> hmm, totem-gstreamer seems to play video decently for a change. Wonder if that's luck.
<Razor-X> mjr: 's why I use VLC
<microhaxo> is there a particular reason why it takes over 5 min to open a file on my NTFS drive?
<mjr> Razor-X, I've used totem-xine (and xine for dvb), but might give the Way of the Future a shot again ;)
<lsuactiafner> microhaxo : what kind of file with what edittor?
<microhaxo> no file
<microhaxo> browsing
<microhaxo> folders
<lsuactiafner> cant imagine why..
<BROKEN_LADDER> DOES ANyone understand the concept of key blinding?
<lsuactiafner> BROKEN_LADDER : YES!
<jbroome> that's when the keys poke you in the eye, isn't it?
<HappyFool> jbroome: take the keyboard out of your own eye before seeking the key in your brother's!
<ompaul> BROKEN_LADDER,  http://www.comodogroup.com/research/crypto/CDW_RSA2003.ppt <<-- is a thing that proports to
<lsuactiafner> no its when you tie the keys up with your mouse's cable..
<microhaxo> Is there protection on the system32 folder of windows
<microhaxo> zu
<microhaxo> cuz
<microhaxo> i have waited 5 min and it still wont open the folder
<lsuactiafner> microhaxo : prolly
<HappyFool> microhaxo: didn't you say some files had gone missing from your ntfs partition?
<microhaxo> yea
<microhaxo> im REPLACING ME
<microhaxo> them
<microhaxo> lol
<HappyFool> microhaxo: maybe that hard-drive, or partition, are screwed
<microhaxo> noo
<microhaxo> its new
<microhaxo> 200 giger
<microhaxo> what is pissing me off is: its taking over 10 min to open a DAMN folder
<microhaxo> ...
<lsuactiafner> 200G is huge enough to make error rate % high
<HappyFool> newness does not preclude brokenness
<HappyFool> it sounds like something is broken to me *shrug*
<lsuactiafner> can you ls in the folder?
<nalioth> microhaxo: this should tell you why NTFS mixed with linux is not a good idea
<microhaxo> i have no idea how to do that
<microhaxo> lol
<microhaxo> THis is on a SEPERATE damn hard drive
<microhaxo> linux = 60 gig wdigital
<microhaxo> Windows = 200 gig maxtor
<Octane> anyone know what do i have to enable in my kernel's config to make sure DMA works (VIA motherboard)
<microhaxo> ah shit
<matjan_> so much for universe repository.... if i can't get on the internet under linux, that won't work... :-S
<microhaxo> i cant WRITE DATA TO NTFS CANT I!
<ThE__OnE> how can i put the windows that appear on the botton, together tith the taskbar
<_kevin> when I'm recording with streamripper, it by default sets the songs genre to Blues, if there a way for it to detect it, or not use anything
<HappyFool> microhaxo: if the drive is broken, there is nothing linux or windows can do about it
<nalioth> microhaxo: if you don't like or want your NTFS partition, write to it all you like (once or twice)
<ompaul> microhaxo, please please please me, turn off caps lock#
<microhaxo> lol
<microhaxo> ahh
<microhaxo> i looked at the permitons of sys32
<microhaxo> and my damn haard drive is fine
<microhaxo> permissions show no writing
<ThE__OnE> anyone?
<lukus001> Can somone help me get my Tv card running and opperational please
<Teddanson> does ubuntu allow me to choose between wireless networks in range via gui?
<New2Linux> how do i access my owners account on UBUNTU, anyone please...
<microhaxo> How do i make permission to write to my system32 foldeR?
<HappyFool> New2Linux: what do you mean by 'owners account' ?
<sens> hi, i was just wondering, I've got a .avi but when i play it in totem i only get sound, no video, i'm guessing it's a codec problem but i'm not sure how i'd go about fixing it
<HappyFool> sens: you've installed w32codecs ?
<nalioth> sens: go to www.mplayerhq.hu and download the codecs
<microhaxo> guys, how can i set up permissions to write to ntfs?
<sens> HappyFool, I wouldn't know, i think so
<kbrooks> uh
<lukus001> can somone help me install mythTv or what ever will get my hauppage Tv card to work ? =)
<kbrooks> question
<nalioth> microhaxo: writing to NTFS may destroy all your NTFS data
<microhaxo> ill take that risk
<microhaxo> lol
<microhaxo> i have one DLL  i need to replace
<lsuactiafner> microhaxo : but i have friends who has written to NTFS for years and no errors, but its true, bad things DO happen
<New2Linux> you know when you install ubuntu, u create a 2 usernames, a owners and a default username or something, and when you log on you use the username... but you cant install programs or copy files to other folders, the owners account is like the adminstator in windows....
<New2Linux> HappyFool,
<microhaxo> i dont care i need to write ONE DLL
<unreal> ergh, ubuntu installed fine, it just can't detect my screen, i'm sat in a terminal with a HUGE font, lol
<sens> microhaxo: you still here! You osted in neowin but what are you doing to fix the problem?
<nalioth> microhaxo: one DLL may cost your your windows
<kbrooks> why doesn't X start on bootup? i tried sttarting, but gpm
<microhaxo> I dont care
<microhaxo> i dont have a windows cd
<ThE__OnE> how can i put the windows that appear on the botton, together tith the taskbar
<kbrooks> errors out
<microhaxo> this is the dll i need to replace
<microhaxo> kbrooks check xorg.conf
<ThE__OnE> how can i put the windows that appear on the top, together tith the taskbar
<HappyFool> New2Linux: that doesn't sound like ubuntu to me
<bufalo73> microhaxo, if you have to write a dll to a ntfs partition why don't you use a 2k/xp boot cd?
<kbrooks> no
<microhaxo> i dont have one dammit
<microhaxo> so
<_kevin> The__One: Drag and Drop
<kbrooks> bufalo73, HE DOESNT HAVE ONE
<sens> nalioth: I've gone there and downloaded the 'essenital codecs' but how do i install a .tar.bz2?
<microhaxo> someone tell me how the hell can i write to my ntfs disk
<microhaxo> i need to replace one DLL
<nalioth> sens: there are instructions on teh download page at mplayer on whre to put the files
<kbrooks> microhaxo, let me get this straight
<unreal> lol, this is weird, ubuntu is acting a lot nicer than other distros have with this hardware
<sens> nalioth: ok thanks
<kbrooks> you hate windows?
<microhaxo> no
<microhaxo> i love windows
<microhaxo> lol
<nalioth> sens: a tar.bz2 is unzipped as such "tar xvjf file.tar.bz2"
<kbrooks> microhaxo, u j/k?
<microhaxo> nop
<microhaxo> love it
<microhaxo> i also like linux
<microhaxo> but windows has my beloved games
<HappyFool> New2Linux: have you forgotten a password?
<nalioth> kbrooks: i greatly ABHOR windowz
<HappyFool> does the ubuntu kernel ntfs module come with write support enabled?
<microhaxo> so
<sens> nalioth: ok thanks, but i don't have mplayer, i'm using totem
<lukus001> can somone help me with mythTV, the manual say about installing some sort of program BUT the downloads are for redhat and another OS... so how can i do it?
<New2Linux> no
<HappyFool> microhaxo: this place seems to have windows boot disks: http://bootdisk.com/
<kbrooks> microhaxo: then why do you want to replace one .dll and risk losing your data in the process?
<nalioth> sens: doesnt matter, the codecs are used by your whole system
<sens> nalioth: ok, cheers
<HappyFool> New2Linux: you have created two ubuntu users, as i understand?
<microhaxo> i dont care dammit
<microhaxo> i dont have a floppy drive
<microhaxo> lol
<LinuxJones> lukewarm, mythtv is in the multiverse repository
<kbrooks> microhaxo, so...i think ure doomed
<kbrooks> to hell
<unreal> ...
<Blissex> microhaxo: you can boot floppy images off a CD. There are ready made CD images for that.
<nalioth> kbrooks: may i add my .02? <EG>
<unreal> it looks like /usr/bin/links just disappeared
<New2Linux> y
<PlutoPrime> anyone found a patch for the ATI drivers that allows them to compile for 2.6.12 kernel?
<ThE__OnE> how can i put the windows that appear on the top, together tith the taskbar
<ThE__OnE> together*
<ThE__OnE> like windows
<kbrooks> nalioth, go on. and its
<HappyFool> New2Linux: ok, and you want to login as a different user ?
<kbrooks> 0.02
<kbrooks> ThE__OnE,
<ThE__OnE> ya?
<kbrooks> right clik on the top. select add to panel
<nalioth> kbrooks: its not $.02?
<HappyFool> ThE__OnE: you could try dragging it to the bottom
<HappyFool> ThE__OnE: click on the top bar, and drag it to the bottom (the mouse icon should turn into a gripping fist)
<nalioth> kbrooks: or 2/100 of a $1?
<lukus001> linuxjones: yeah i tried it via that way, but it was telling me i had to so something to finish it off in shell, but it's all cryptic to me
<kbrooks> nalioth, all arer correct3, but........ ;)
<ThE__OnE> i did
<nalioth> kbrooks: windows is satan
<ThE__OnE> it gets on the bottom
<ThE__OnE> but there are 2 seperate bars
* nalioth now expects the flames to begin
<fetman> can anybody help me with my sound?
<ThE__OnE> how cann combine them
<squinn> fetman, what do u need help with sound-wise?
<HappyFool> nalioth: what, you think anti-windows trolling in a linux channel should produce a reaction? ;)
<kbrooks> trying to chroot
<LinuxJones> lukus001, sorry I got your name wrong, do you remember what it said exactly ?
<kbrooks> but
<fetman> squinn: well, there is no sound!
<nalioth> HappyFool: some windowz (l)users are proud of themselves
* unreal pokes himself in the eye
<unreal> is there a default root password?
<ThE__OnE> anyone?
<unreal> heh
<ThE__OnE> anyone?
<kbrooks> root@ubuntu:/mnt # chroot hda1 /bin/bash
<kbrooks> chroot: /bin/bash: No such file or directory
<HappyFool> unreal: root is disabled by default
<HappyFool> unreal: use 'sudo'
<gorduxxo> ehlo
<squinn> kbrooks, chroot %B/dev/hda1%B
<squinn> er
<fetman> squinn: I'm sure my soundcard works (I've tired it in windows), I'm sure the chanels aren't mute:ed, I'm sure my amplifier works
<microhaxo> what the hell
<squinn> What sound card?
<gorduxxo> i have a problem...
<microhaxo> tose boot disks are damn EXE FILES!
<fetman> squinn: sb live
<unreal> HappyFool: that's a bit hard without the password
<fetman> squinn: 0000:00:0b.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 0a)
<Blissex> microhaxo: thye are ZIP files too.
<ThE__OnE> is there any way to combine the top bar with the bottom, not just put it on the bottom, but combine with it.
<lsuactiafner> sens : tar -jxf file.tar.bz2 it will extract to all-something
<Blissex> microhaxo: also look at UltimateBootCD.com
<squinn> yay maybe
<HappyFool> kbrooks: i think the directory you chroot to has to have a minimal environment in it
<HappyFool> unreal: for sudo, use your users password
<squinn> ironically, fetman i use an SB Live! as well
<kbrooks> unreal, the same passwd as your first user
<LokeDK> What package should I use to install the php-mysql extension for Apache 1.3?
<lsuactiafner> then mv all-something/* /usr/local/lib/codecs/
<lsuactiafner> you might need to mkdir /usr/local/lib/codecs
<lukus001> LinuxJones: nope sorry, but i'm doing it via their website and i need to downlaod XMLTV but there isnt a version fo debian /ubuntu, just red hat and a couple of other linux distros
<unreal> hmm, never knew that, heh
<rubberchipmunk> im still having some trouble configuring sound
<kbrooks> wtf?
<squinn> and i just happened to come upon a forum post noting that some Audigys and SB Lives [same Linux drivers]  are not working in Hoary
<lsuactiafner> sens : err i would get all- not just essential
<fetman> squinn: kk.. it worked yesterday! and all of a sudden it just went quiet
<squinn> and I found a fix, fetman
<unreal> ty :)
<nalioth> microhaxo: unzip them with unrar
<ThE__OnE> is there any way to combine the top bar with the bottom, not just put it on the bottom, but combine with it.
<lsuactiafner> why am i lagged this much
<rubberchipmunk> I have an onboard sound device (Crystal CS4236) and I can't find a Linux driver for it
<kbrooks> solved it
<PlutoPrime> yea
<New2Linux> sorry HappyFool, i was in a little prayer session, but yes i want to login as an adminstrator or root account
<LinuxJones> lukus001, xmltv is available in the repos as well
<Blissex> rubberchipmunk: thanks for letting us know...
<HappyFool> New2Linux: root is disabled. use sudo
<HappyFool> New2Linux: use your users password
<PlutoPrime> ThE__OnE, http://elysium.dnsalias.net/web/desktop.jpg
<kbrooks> HappyFool, it isnt ALL disabled, y'know
<Octane> is there a way to get a list of all the modules you can load?
<HappyFool> ThE__OnE: try adding a 'Window Selector' applet to the bar without it, resize it as you like, then remove the other bar
<lukus001> LinuxJones: reposositories?.. apt-get install XMLTV?
<New2Linux> sudo??
<LinuxJones> lukus001, yes
<kbrooks> superuser do
<LinuxJones> lukus001, do you have multiverse repositories enabled ?
<New2Linux> HappyFool, where is sudo??
<kbrooks> New2Linux, whereis sudo
<virtuald> why doesn't the 2.6.11 kernel get security updates?
<microhaxo> guys
<microhaxo> how do i burn an iso in linux?
<kbrooks> microhaxo, ummm. k3b
<neofax> Hello everyone!
<New2Linux> yes kbrooks, where or what is sudo...
<LinuxJones> lukus001, xmltv is in universe so you need both repositories added
<microhaxo> IM runnin gnome
<PlutoPrime> microhaxo, apt-get install gnome-baker
<neofax> Anyone know how to change a dhcp given ip address?
<lukus001> LinuxJones: yeah, i should ahve.. ill find out in 2 secs though =)
<PlutoPrime> microhaxo, or go to synaptic,search for package gnome-baker
<LinuxJones> lukus001, I can post mine to pastebin.ca for you if you want ?
<kbrooks> ok
<microhaxo> E: Couldn't find package gnome-baker
<kbrooks> now to reboot
<kbrooks> and see teh glory
<kbrooks> of flubox
<virtuald> doesn't packages in universe get security updates?
<kbrooks> and twm
<kbrooks> and.......
<kbrooks> virtuald, no
<virtuald> mkay
<lukus001> that whould be good... couldnt do apt get xmltv
<virtuald> B] 
<kbrooks> virtuald, universe is community driven
<djs> microhaxo: gnomebaker (no hyphen)
<LinuxJones> microhaxo, it's not avaialble via apt in the ubuntu repositories you can find it using google
<virtuald> B] 
<rubberchipmunk> quit
<kbrooks> LinuxJones, u sure its not in universe
<lukus001> LinuxJones: got it installing now thanks =)
<LinuxJones> kbrooks, they must have added it recently cause it's there now :)
<microhaxo> oh
<LinuxJones> lukus001, ok good luck
<virtuald> i just noticed my 2.6.11 kernel is from universe B]  it's from february
<unreal> hmm
<unreal> any ideas why ubuntu recognises a wireless USB keyboard and not the mouse?
<bufalo73> mmm... it thinks it's an elephant? :D
<unreal> heh
<kong0> where do you type in cvs commands?
<kong0> where do you type in cvs commands?
<HappyFool> in a terminal
<djs> kong0: at the command prompt
<lsuactiafner> wow am lagged
<lsuactiafner> gonna get a 5 minute ping any second
<microhaxo> aight
<microhaxo> im gonna try to fix windows
<microhaxo> brb
<kong0> hmm im trying to type in the cvs command to dl mplayer but it doesnt work
<Bauhn^DH> Hi, i need help with removing GRUB so windows boots by default
<nalioth> microhaxo has a HUGE job ahead of hom
<PlutoPrime> Bauhn^DH, you can't remove Grub if u need to boot to linux
<PlutoPrime> Bauhn^DH, you simply need to change windows to the default OS in grub
<lsuactiafner>  CTCP PING reply from lsuactiafner: 793.311 seconds
<anto9us> nalioth: yeah, microsoft have been struggling with that one for years
<lsuactiafner> wow!!
<lsuactiafner> i'm still here
<lsuactiafner> haha
<lsuactiafner> huge spike
<kong0> man im really getting angry on linux here
<ivoks> kong0: linux?
<kong0> yes
<Bauhn^DH> PlutoPrime it does'nt matter if i cant use linux. i have 2 harddrives and i'm going to remove the one with linux (and grub) and replace it with a bigger. but when i boot up i get an error that grub doesn't exist. so i need to remove it
<ivoks> kong0: define linux
<kong0> my ubuntu
<ivoks> kong0: it's like saying in Windows "I'm mad on kernel32.dll"
<ivoks> because your nero isn't working
<ivoks> :)
<kong0> and all the irritating commands just to install a god damn codec
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> kong0: who told you to use cvs to install codecs?
<ivoks> kong0: do you know what cvs is?
<kong0> well at least u dont have to type in 3 pages of commands just to see how much ram u use
<djs> Bauhn^DH: You can change the "default" line /boot/grub/menu.lst so that windows boots by default
<kong0> i have no bloody ideah and its braking me down
<nalioth> djs: when Bauhn^DH removes his HD, grub won't be there any more
* cary wave to pfp
<ivoks> kong0: CVS is system for developers
<microhaxo> eh
<microhaxo> damn cd wont boot
<ompaul> kong0, get a cup of tea a breath of fresh air and come back to it in a few minutes
<ivoks> kong0: CVS is not utility to install codecs
<kong0> im supposed to install mplayer via cvs...
<djs> nalioth:  Oops.  Missed that post. :)
<ivoks> kong0: why?
<Bauhn^DH> nalioth i've got a windows cd now, but i get an error when i boot from it, so i'm looking from an other
<kong0> dunno how did u do?
<ivoks> kong0: apt-get install mplayer isn't good enough for you?
<Bauhn^DH> nalioth, i tried in safe-mode with "fixmbr" but the command didn't exist?
<kong0> ehmm?
<kong0> where do i put in that?
<HappyFool> Bauhn^DH: did you try 'fdisk /mbr' ?
<kong0> type in i mean..
<ivoks> kong0: in console
<kong0> wjat concole?
<microhaxo> thats it
<ivoks> kong0: too many years in windows, right?
<Bauhn^DH> HappyFool, could it work when i've booted up windows normally?
<kong0> all to many im afraid
<microhaxo> someone tell me the command to allow WRITING OF my ntfs partition
<HappyFool> Bauhn^DH: hmm, that's an idea actually
<ivoks> kong0: applications/system tools/terminal
<ivoks> kong0: sudo apt-get install mplayer
<HappyFool> Bauhn^DH: let me see if fdisk is on my xp partition...
<kong0> i just installed this ubuntu, and having it on my language seems to be more of a disadvatage than advatage...
<Bauhn^DH> HappyFool i've booted windows reguarly now, but none of the commands exist
<ivoks> microhaxo: you will have to contact microsoft for that, only they know how to write to NFS
<kong0> got it
<ivoks> microhaxo: you will have to contact microsoft for that, only they know how to write to NTFS
<microhaxo> hahaha
<microhaxo> yea right
<microhaxo> no
<microhaxo> give permission
<microhaxo> ubuntu can do it
<ivoks> write on NTFS?
<microhaxo> yea
<virtuald> microhaxo: google for captive ntfs
<ivoks> man, you really want to loose your data
<microhaxo> if you can read you can write, right ;)
<microhaxo> I dont CARE dammit
<microhaxo> i need to copy over one small ass DLL
<ivoks> microhaxo: you can't write
<HappyFool> Bauhn^DH: yeah, i can't find fdisk.exe or fixmbr.exe on my windows partition
<nir> hi
<sundex> Hi, all -- what do you use to read .mht (or .mhtml) files?
<ivoks> microhaxo: you can only read
<ivoks> microhaxo: like UFS, it's readonly
<microhaxo> then how can i loose my data if i cant write
<HappyFool> i wonder if i have that oem cd somewhere
<ivoks> microhaxo: there is experimental write support
<kong0> weell good news that didnt work...
<nir> can i use debian pkgs , cuz i cant find anything i need in ubuntu pkglist.. :(
<Bauhn^DH> HappyFool would it work if you uploaded them somewhere and i run them on my computer?
<anto9us> microhaxo: exactly
<ivoks> microhaxo: you can only write over files, preserving their size
<microhaxo> yea
<microhaxo> ?
<virtuald> microhaxo: do as i said, google for captive ntfs.
<microhaxo> k
<ivoks> kong0: ok, lets move to next part then...
<ivoks> kong0: type in sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ivoks> kong0: it should open a window with lot's of stuff in it
<HappyFool> Bauhn^DH: i'm not helluva sure where my windows cd is. i don't think i've even unwrapped it
<Bauhn^DH> HappyFool but isnt fdisk & fixmbr in ubuntu?
<ivoks> kong0: did it?
<microhaxo> ok
<kong0> ivoks...the first part didnt work
<HappyFool> Bauhn^DH: no. they are windows commands
<microhaxo> i have a RPM
<microhaxo> how do i install it
<microhaxo> lol
<HappyFool> Bauhn^DH: there is a linux fdisk, but it's different
<kong0> unable to lock the administration directory
<HappyFool> Bauhn^DH: it doesn't know about windows boot records
<microhaxo> sudo alien -d name.rpm?
<ivoks> kong0: do you have synaptic open?
<Bauhn^DH> HappyFool ok, i'll google a bit after the files
<ivoks> kong0:  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ThE__OnE> how do i upgrade firefox, my version still shows to be 1.0.2
<lsuactiafner> ThE__OnE : about:config change the version to 1.0.4
<kong0> i have xmms
<kong0> open
<ThE__OnE> i have to update it
<ivoks> kong0:  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ivoks> kong0:  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ThE__OnE> i cant download stuff
<lsuactiafner> supposebly the 1.0.2 ubuntu version has been patched to be as safe and functional as 1.0.4
<kong0> ive done that
<Xenguy> microhaxo: you have an RPM for what application?
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: ThE__OnE fine the line with "vendorsub" in it, and change taht value to 1.0.4
<ThE__OnE> it gives me errors
<kong0> but not the first part
<ivoks> kong0: forget about first part
<ThE__OnE> it gives me errors
<ThE__OnE> when i try to download
<nalioth> ThE__OnE: put about:config into your address bar
<ivoks> kong0: did it open a window with text?
<ThE__OnE> i need to uprade
<kong0> yeah
<ivoks> ThE__OnE: you don't need to upgrade
<nalioth> ThE__OnE: search for "vendorsub" and on taht line, change the value to 1.0.4
<ivoks> kong0: does it have any line that doesn't begin with #?
<microhaxo> captive NTFS
<kong0> a couple i think
<ivoks> kong0: any starting with 'deb http://'?
<kong0> yes
<lsuactiafner> ThE__OnE : if you truly indeed need 1.0.4 dont try to install the mozilla binary, ubuntu doesnt like it.. instead. run it in a chroot with a new glibc version
<ivoks> kong0: and ending with main?
<kong0> no
<kong0> i have min restricted
<kong0> main
<mebaran151> could some one help me find the syntax error in this script
<Xenguy> microhaxo: apparently that application is no longer being actively developed (just 'FYI)
<ivoks> kong0: after restricted add 'universe multiverse'
<kong0> on console right?
<Xenguy> microhaxo: another option might be to convert NTFS to FAT32
<ivoks> kong0: no, in that file
<kong0> ok
<Bauhn^DH> HappyFool where on the windows-cd should the files be located?
<ivoks> kong0: in that line that ends with main restricted
<HappyFool> Bauhn^DH: eek
<HappyFool> Bauhn^DH: um, dunno
<Xenguy> microhaxo: (depending on your situation)
<Bauhn^DH> HappyFool ok, w8 a minuter
<Bauhn^DH> -r
<ThE__OnE> so your saying i should just keep the .2 version of firefox?
<kong0> lol i have 4 that ends with main restricted
<nalioth> Bauhn^DH: have you found a windows cd?
<ivoks> kong0: so, it should look something like this: deb http://hr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary universe main restricted multiverse
<nalioth> ThE__OnE: read what i have sent you
<Bauhn^DH> nalioth yes, but i cant boot from it.. so i thought maybe i could find the files manually
<nalioth> ThE__OnE: your version of ff is updated, just not numbered coreectly
<ivoks> kong0: instead of hr you have something else
<ThE__OnE> you send me something?
<kong0> min goes like this: deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<ivoks> kong0: order of main/restricted/universe/multiverse is irrelevant
<nalioth> ThE__OnE: read the text above and look for your nick
<nalioth> ThE__OnE: from me
<ivoks> kong0: that's for hoary-updates
<nalioth> Bauhn^DH: most of that stuff is 'compressed' in evil M$ format
<ivoks> kong0: there should be on just like that, just instead of hoary-updates, there should be only hoary
<kong0> ok found archive
<kong0> ?
<Bauhn^DH> nalioth i think all the .exe-files are uncrypted or whatsoever
<ThE__OnE> i dont need to change it, i just want to make sure the version is upto date, and if .2 is gmore stable than .4, then i will pick that
<ivoks> kong0: do you see horay-updates in your line?
<nalioth> Bauhn^DH: if its a exe, it may be a .com or something else
<kong0> yeah
<nalioth> ThE__OnE: firefox 1.0.2 from ubuntu is the SAME as 1.0.4 from mozilla.org
<Bauhn^DH> nalioth when explorer.exe decides to begin cooperate i'll search for it
<kong0> should i erase updates?
<ivoks> kong0: you should have one line same as that one, just instead of hoary-updates, there should be hoary
<nalioth> ThE__OnE: just the version number on ubuntus version was not changed (for reasons only the devs know)
<ivoks> kong0: no
<ivoks> kong0: you should have them both
<TomT64> well I hope they change it for 1.0.5
<artax> hi all
<ThE__OnE> ok
<ThE__OnE> thx
<ThE__OnE> 1 more ques
<kong0> i only have updates
<ThE__OnE> my printer does'nt turn on
<kong0> 2 of em
* Bauhn^DH are going to convert to linux when i has fixed this and put in the new hdd
<kong0> should i make a complete new?
<nalioth> ThE__OnE: there is a switch in the back or perhaps a cord coming from the back
<ThE__OnE> and i just turned them on like 2 hours ago when i was using windows
<ivoks> kong0: ok, erase everything in that file
<ivoks> kong0: and add lines i tell you, ok?
<TomT64> ThE__OnE: what do you mean by not turned on
<kong0> the whole file?
<ThE__OnE> norm_, everything is plugged in correctly
<ivoks> kong0: yes, everything in that file
<kong0> ok done
<ThE__OnE> i cant power it on
<ivoks> kong0: now, first line:
<ThE__OnE> normally*
<TomT64> ThE__OnE: sounds like you need it fixed or you need to return it
<ivoks> kong0: deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary universe main restricted multiverse
<ThE__OnE> nonono
<ThE__OnE> i just used it iin windows
<ThE__OnE> i can use it again if i was using windows
<kong0> ok
<TomT64> then you mean you just can't activate it from linux
<ThE__OnE> yes
<ivoks> kong0: second: deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-updates universe main restricted multiverse
<ThE__OnE> how can i activate it?
<raux> where I can find some good script for xchat ... there must be ircop stuff
<ivoks> kong0: third: deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted universe
<sinope> where are the scripts for the various logins kept?
<sinope> you know.... gnome, kde, failsafe, etc
<microhaxo> Wtf this install is stuck at : initializing captive
<ivoks> kong0: and: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<nalioth> sinope: /usr/share/xsessions i believe
<ThE__OnE> anynoe?
<ivoks> kong0: that's it... did you?
<nalioth> microhaxo: using RPMs is always exciting
<Guntu> any one knows what Kernel Mode Linux is ?
<sinope> nalioth: thanks
<kong0> 4 lines?
<Bauhn^DH> nalioth i'll brb
<microhaxo> this is the TGZ deal
<ivoks> kong0: yes
<microhaxo> i dloaded the packed one
<kong0> and no #?
<ivoks> kong0: all starting with deb, right?
<microhaxo> unpacked and ran the install.sh
<ivoks> kong0: no #
<nalioth> microhaxo: i have no idea
<microhaxo> its stuck there
<Xenguy> microhaxo: tar'd and gzip'd
<kong0> ok guess its done
<kong0> yes
<ivoks> kong0: ok, close it
<microhaxo> Extracting Captive... done.
<microhaxo> Initializing Captive...
<microhaxo> thats all i see
<ivoks> kong0: and, of course, save it
<microhaxo> lol
<kong0> NO?!
<kong0> haha kidding
<ivoks> kong0: now run sudo apt-get update
<Fish-Face> Has anyone here started having problems with amsn crashing?
<Fish-Face> i.e. segfaulting
<kong0> kick ass
<squinn> Fish-Face, I've heard problems with GAIM and MSN lately too.
<kong0> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<ivoks> kong0: i'll wait with you for possible errorrs
<Fish-Face> squinn, no problems with gaim, here; just amsn
<kong0> Unable to lock the administration directory
<ivoks> kong0: you have synaptic running somewhere
<kong0> no
<ivoks> kong0: did you put sudo?
<kong0> i have xmms running
<ivoks> kong0: sudo apt-get update
<raux> ok I'll repeat my question again:  where I can find some good script for xchat ... there must be ircop stuff ? :)
<kong0> and i cant shut it down
<nalioth> kong0: there is anothre apt running, or you are not root
<kong0> haha root?
<nalioth> raux: check the xchat home page for scripts, theres hundreds
<ivoks> kong0: did you run 'sudo apt-get update'?
<Fish-Face> Basically, aMSN segfaults on login - sometimes it's possible to get past login, but often a crash will randomly(?) occur, or if you're sent a custom emoticon
<kong0> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ivoks> kong0: run this:
<kong0> god damn thats strange
<ivoks> kong0: ps ax | grep apt
<kong0> in root terminal? or just terminal?
<ivoks> kong0: there shouldn't be any line accept, maybe, grep apt
<ivoks> kong0: it's not important
<ivoks> kong0: any term
<kong0> ok then?
<raux> nalioth, I can't find right script
<ivoks> kong0: is there any line?
<ivoks> kong0: as output
<kong0> 3 lines
<kong0> including grep
<ivoks> kong0: lol, that means you are runin apt-get somewhere
<nalioth> raux: what exactly are you wanting to do?
<kong0> wth...
<kong0> i shouldnt be
<ivoks> kong0: those other two lines, what are they called?
<ivoks> kong0: synaptic maybe?
<kong0> 4234 ?        S      0:00 gksudo /usr/sbin/synaptic
<kong0>  4235 ?        S      0:03 /usr/sbin/synaptic
<ivoks> kong0: you see you are running synaptic
<raux> nalioth,  I need an ircop menu ... akill, gline, sajoin, samode etc. this kind of stuff
<microhaxo> wtf
<microhaxo> my CDROM wont EJECT
<kong0> yeah 2
<microhaxo> the damn cd i just put in there
<kong0> nono only in console
<ivoks> kong0: that's graphical package tool
<kong0> only in the terminal do i see them
<ivoks> kong0: are you sure there is no sypatic on desktop?
<ivoks> synaptic, even :)
<kong0> what would they look like? the normal synaptic window?
<ivoks> kong0: big window with packages listed in it :)
<kong0> no
<trog_> lol
<ivoks> kong0: the thing you started from System -> Administration -> Synaptic package manager
<kong0> ive had em up b4 tday but theyre nor running now..
<kong0> what if i restart my computer?
<ivoks> kong0: :)) no
<ivoks> kong0: let's learn new command; killall :)
<kong0> really?
<microhaxo> how EXACTLY DO I BURN AN ISO
<ivoks> kong0: type in sudo killall -9 synaptic
<ivoks> microhaxo: right click on iso, burn to CD :)
<Seveas> microhaxo, don't shout please
<Seveas> and use graveman/gnomebaker/k3b
<nalioth> raux: i'm not the one to ask about that kind of stuff, as i don't have any need for it
<kong0> ok..nothing seems to have happened..
<ivoks> kong0: it did ;)
<ivoks> kong0: try now ps ax | grep apt
<ivoks> kong0: ther should be only one line, with grep apt
<nalioth> microhaxo: do you like your capslock?
<microhaxo> that dont work
<Seveas> and ejecting is done with rightclicking on the cdrom icon in nautilus and clicking eject
<microhaxo> i right click
<microhaxo> burn file
<microhaxo> not iso
<kong0> only grept apt :D
<raux> damn :D ... but nalioth  maybe you know somebody, who need this kind of stuff
<kong0> happy happy
<ivoks> kong0: now run this 'sudo apt-get update'
<microhaxo> dammit
<microhaxo> im getting pissed off
<Jesse1> where can i get the sdl  libraries from?
<microhaxo> my cdrom drive is locked
<microhaxo> because of this bs k3b
<microhaxo> it wont unlock it
<microhaxo> wtf
<kong0> finished
<Seveas> Jesse1, from the ubuntu repositories :)
<ivoks> kong0: no errors?
<ivoks> kong0: allready?
<kong0> no
<Seveas> microhaxo, close k3b then...
<nalioth> raux: most of the users in here who need it, use irssi and have all that stuff personally aliased
<kong0> not the usual stuff bout the in use
<ivoks> kong0: what kind of internet connection do you have? :)
<kong0> 10/1
<Jesse1> sevas, i searched in the the synaptic for sdl and it didnt find anything
<microhaxo> it was never open and it locked it
<ivoks> ok :)
<ivoks> kong0: sudo apt-get install mplayer
<ivoks> kong0: sudo apt-get install mplayer-686
<Seveas> Jesse1, look for libsdl
<microhaxo> dammit
<ivoks> or was it -586? :)
<Octane> 386
<Octane> :)
<ivoks> :)
<Octane> its 386
<ivoks> 386 is without MMX/SSE support
<kong0> "Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)"
<kong0> i enhet "/cdrom/" och tryck Enter
<ivoks> kong0: well, enter your CD
<kong0> the ubuntu?
<ivoks> kong0: that tells that you didn't erase that file as I told you
<kong0> man..thought i did
<ivoks> kong0: you left the part with CDROM
<microhaxo> how the hell do i unlock this drive?
<Octane> can someone please take a look at this -- http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/120 -- its a relatively simple apt-get problem that should be easy to fix but is driving me nuts
<kong0> this is actually fun...
<ivoks> microhaxo: right click on CD icon, eject
<microhaxo> dont work
<ivoks> microhaxo: sure it does
<microhaxo> no
<microhaxo> there is no EJECT option
<ivoks> microhaxo: if there is no programs locking it
<ivoks> microhaxo: haha
<ivoks> that's a lie
<kong0> ohh what a mistake
<microhaxo> Noo
<microhaxo> no lie
<microhaxo> im in file manager
<kong0> seems to be done
<microhaxo> right click
<ivoks> kong0: allready?
<microhaxo> see no eject
<kong0> uhuh...
<Octane> ugggggggggggggh
<kong0> root@MSHOME:/home/kong0 #
<ivoks> kong0: did it install mplayer?
<Seveas> microhaxo, click unmount then
<Seveas> and eject with the eject button
<microhaxo> seveas
<kong0> adjusting mplayer -686
<nalioth> octane run "apt-get -f install"
<ivoks> kong0: great...
<kong0> then done i guess
<microhaxo> there is not unmount option in file manager by right clicking
<microhaxo> ?
<Octane> nalioth, notice i tried and look what happened
<masahiro> I'm back
<Octane> it wants to remove kubuntu-desktop and kaffeine
<Seveas> microhaxo, dou you use gnome or KDE?
<Octane> see pastebin
<ivoks> kong0: now go to applications/sound & video/mplayer
<masahiro> And it's still not working :'(
<microhaxo> Gnome
<nalioth> Octane: you ran 'upgrade', not 'install'
<masahiro> It's too late tonight, but I have a thread at ubuntu forums
<Octane> nalioth, the same thing happens
<Octane> apt-get -f upgrade wants to remove kubuntu-desktop and kaffeine
<kong0> lol fonth path error
<Seveas> microhaxo, bottom option is Eject...
<kong0> i believe i need fonts
<ivoks> kong0: that's ok... first start...
<microhaxo> of the right click?
<ivoks> kong0: forget about that...
<masahiro> Serveas: I have a thread about my problem at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=218564#post218564
<kong0> ok
<ivoks> kong0: now install xine-ui too, it's much better than mplayer
<nalioth> Octane: don't worry about kubuntu-desktop
<Seveas> microhaxo, yes
<ivoks> kong0: sudo apt-get install xine-ui
<microhaxo> thats propertys?
<Octane> nalioth, what do you mean? i run kubuntu!
<nalioth> Octane: do you want to fix your problem? kubuntu-desktop will not remove anything (it is a metapkg)
<Octane> nalioth, oh
<Octane> so what should i do apt-get -f upgrade let it remove kaffeine and kubuntu-desktop and then apt-get install kaffeine kubuntu-desktop ?
<nalioth> Octane: do you not want kaffeine?
<microhaxo> seveas bottom option is Properties
<Octane> i want to upgrade it
<kong0> its started
<ivoks> kong0: did installation of mplayer pull other packages? like libasound, libdv, libdvdread, etc?
<nalioth> Octane: then do the -f install, let it remvoe both things
<nalioth> Octane: then install just kaffeine
<kong0> hello?
<Seveas> microhaxo, you have to rightclick on the *CD* not on the mountpoint...
<nalioth> Octane: then kubuntu-desktop
<Seveas> microhaxo, go to places->computer
<kong0> its all silent...
<microhaxo> yay
<ivoks> kong0: what's silent? movie?
<microhaxo> tx
<ThE__OnE> how can  i make me the root?
<kong0> i guess its all done then
<ThE__OnE> because when i try to get irssi it says iam not the root
<nalioth> ThE__OnE: use 'sudo'
<TomT64> you use sudo
<ivoks> kong0: now, check on google what CVS is :)
<Octane> ah ha! thank you nalioth !!!
<ThE__OnE> but why aint i the root?
<nalioth> Octane: yer welcome
<Seveas> ThE__OnE, you should not manually install irssi
<Seveas> ThE__OnE, get it with the package manager
<TomT64> ThE__OnE: becauser it's not smart to login to the GUI as root
<nalioth> ThE__OnE: nobody (who's smart) who runs ubuntu is root
<Octane> nalioth, now i understand what a meta package is :)
<Seveas> ThE__OnE: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<kong0> did u really go?
<nalioth> Octane: ;)
<ivoks> kong0: ?
<TomT64> nalioth: we have the same answers heh
<Seveas> ThE__OnE, and please do not install stuff thst is in the repositories manually which
<kong0> no one else is typing either...suspicious...
<nalioth> TomT64: its all in my fingers
<ivoks> < kong0> no one else is typing either...suspicious...
<ivoks> lol
<kong0> well im off cya might go in later
* Seveas is deliberately going to scr*w up his MBR
<nalioth> whatever that was a bout"
<nalioth> i say suspiciously
<Seveas> I want to know whether my restore-my-mbr-script works :)
<nalioth> Seveas: kewl! can we get a play-by-play?
<nadjyla> Hello :)
<microhaxo> WHERE's my DrInk..
<Seveas> nalioth, if it works, i'll publish it
<Seveas> it'll be the third in my series of useful-scripts-for-#ubuntu :)
<nalioth> Seveas: we want to hear you scream when it doesnt.. .. ..:P
<Seveas> nalioth, lol :)
<Seveas> I can always fix it manually ;)
<nalioth> darn
<wdh> nalioth, mbr isnt something a live-cd cant fix :)
<Seveas> wdh, that's the purpose
* nalioth was hoping for theatrics
<Seveas> automating what you should do with a livecd
<Seveas> so tomorrow i will boot this machine in windows
<Seveas> run fdisk /mbr
<Seveas> boot from a livecd
<Seveas> and if all goes well, be back in ubuntu a few minutes later :)
<ThE__OnE> so i should'nt use root? how do i disable it?
<wdh> Seveas, hmmmz.. would love to see that working :) give me a msg when it does :)
<wdh> ThE__OnE, by default, you are not root
<Seveas> ThE__OnE, root account is by default disabled :)
<microhaxo> AHAH
<bl4cktone> ubuntu is working so much better for me than fedora did
<Seveas> ThE__OnE: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Seveas> read that
<microhaxo> this motherfkr is waht is FUBARING me up..
<microhaxo> ICE default IO error handler doing an exit(), pid = 12618, errno = 0
<microhaxo> that is why my cdrw locks!
<ThE__OnE> Seveas, iam there
<bl4cktone> How is everyone?
<ThE__OnE> Seveas, if tis disables, then why is it asking me for it?
<ThE__OnE> its disabled*
<LokeDK> I was just wondering.. I've installed php4 from synaptic.. but where's the php from commandline?
<ivoks> lol
#ubuntu 2005-06-26
<ivoks> kong0: problems? :)
<kong0> Ivoke? are you here?
<kong0> ahh
<ivoks> ivoke :)
<kong0> well im trying to open an avi file with the newly installed mplayer and it kind of locks...
<ivoks> kong0: ok
<kong0> i cant even open mp3 files...
<Seveas> ThE__OnE, sudo / all the menu entries want *your* password
<ivoks> kong0: start mplayer without any files, just run it
<Seveas> LokeDK, you have to install php4-cli for command-line php
<ThE__OnE> ahh ok, thx guys you been of great help
<ThE__OnE> good community
<ivoks> kong0: did you?
<bl4cktone> hey guys I just installed ubuntu everything is great except bluetooth
<LokeDK> Seveas, Oh thx
<glyne> hello all
<bl4cktone> I've got a bluetooth Intellimouse,  perhaps one of you can point me in the right direction?
<glyne> when will be solved the xkb problem on breezy please
<ivoks> glyne: don't use breezy, doh...
<ivoks> should there be big neon sign telling "breezy is broken, under heavy development, don't use it, it will not work!"?
<Seveas> glyne, Breezy is not supported in here
<Seveas> and we cannot tell when things will be solved
<nalioth> ivoks: you will get 'social diseases' and become malodorous! if used
<nalioth> ivoks: you forgot that part
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> glyne: best thing for you is to get back to hoary
<Seveas> bl4cktone, I think searching google/the forums will help you better bl4cktone
<bl4cktone> thanks seveas
<Seveas> hmm
* Seveas needs coffee, I start repeating things in the same sentence
* XandriX hands Seveas a cofee
<Seveas> *slurp* aaaah thanks!
<XandriX> np
<sunnan> hi, does anyone know where I can find an up-to-date guide on how to use XFree86 with an external screen on an iBook running hoary? mirror or double-head, either is fine (guess double-head would be better)
<XandriX> sunnan, hehe i ahve a double head xorg config for nvidia drivers ud haveto modd it a bit
<sunnan> xandrix: I'd be interested in looking at it, though I've got a radeon.
<Seveas> sunnan, XFree86 on hoary is not supported
<XandriX> sunnan, u jsut haveto change a couple o options
<XandriX> Seveas, he ment xorg lol
<sunnan> seveas: oh, I didn't know that.
<Seveas> sunnan, Hoary uses X.org
<sunnan> I used xorg but I switched back to (the old, pre-licence change version) of xfree86 because I had so many weird color issues with xorg
<ironmc> What command do I use to install a .deb file i.e. alsaplayer.deb
<XandriX> sunnan, ehh thats like not normal
<Seveas> ironmc, dpkg -i <debfile>
<sunnan> ironmc: dpkg -i alsaplayer.deb
<ironmc> thx
<sunnan> I used to run warty before hoary and xorg came along
<Seveas> ironmc, alsaplayer is available from the repositories too...
<Seveas> use that one instead of a manually downloaded one
<XandriX> sunnan, i cant ehlp you tha tmuch cuz my config is for xorg ...
<Seveas> XandriX, it seems like your spacebar is doing weird things ;)
<XandriX> Seveas, no thats jsut my hangover
<XandriX> *just argg
<Seveas> ah ok
* Seveas is still in the process of creating one :)
<XandriX> lol
<Seveas> brb
<lsuactiafner> anyone know if hardware temperature sensors work yet on asus A8N deluxe motherboards?
<XandriX> lsuactiafner, go cehckout supported in lmsensors
<lsuactiafner> heh effort
<lsuactiafner> pc cant keep up anymore
<lsuactiafner> load average: 2.68, 1.83, 1.80
<XandriX> wth
<XandriX> how did tha thappen
<TokenBad> is there some delay on between files
<TokenBad> guy said he download files
<TokenBad> but there was a long delay between files
<ThE__OnE> irssi-text is already the newest version.
<ThE__OnE> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ThE__OnE> what should i pick?
<lsuactiafner> XandriX : try nice -n -15 make -j 2
<XandriX> ??
<lsuactiafner> making a kernel.
<XandriX> a ok
<Seveas> ThE__OnE, pick for what?
<ThE__OnE> installing irssi
<Seveas> ThE__OnE, that output says that irssi is already installed :)
<ThE__OnE> it is?
<ThE__OnE> its not on my inter tab
<ThE__OnE> internet
<Seveas> ThE__OnE, it's a console application
<Seveas> so it's not in the menu
<Seveas> ThE__OnE, just open a terminal and type irssi
<ThE__OnE> oh
<lsuactiafner> load average: 8.57, 6.66, 4.02
<lsuactiafner> lol
<blink> anyone knows how to change deafult language in aterm in ubuntu?
<lsuactiafner> load average: 8.57, 6.66, 4.02
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, omfg what are you doing??
<virtuald> ctrl-alt-fx to get to console from x stopped working, what should i check? B] 
<lsuactiafner> Seveas : as i said nice -n 15 make -j 2 but nice -n -20 mencoder also
<Seveas> ah :)
<squinn> Ubuntu.com question.
<lsuactiafner> but its multitasking well..
<Seveas> and what are you making?
<squinn> How do I register for an account on the wiki?
<lsuactiafner> can still irc ect
<lsuactiafner> making a kernel
<blink> is anyone using aterm and can help me?
<lsuactiafner> 2.6.12 is out
<Seveas> squinn, register on te main ubuntu site
<Seveas> and use the login you get there to login on the wiki
<lsuactiafner> got it earlier just as it was released
<squinn> Ah, right.
<squinn> Thanks.
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, it is?
<Seveas> cool
<squinn> Question, Seveas.
<squinn> Can I change my username after registration?
<Seveas> squinn, no
<lsuactiafner> i got this 6th sense to check kernel.org just as a new release is made
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, you can also use the rss feed of kernel.org ;)
<lsuactiafner> load average: 10.75, 8.33, 5.14
<lsuactiafner> am on a dailup
<lsuactiafner> heh making modules now.. should be done soon
<lsuactiafner> next compile will be quick, ccache. got to add something else
<squinn> Ah, okay.
<dennis_> can someone tell me how to check system log on Ubuntu?
<lsuactiafner> 12.11, 9.63, 5.96
<lsuactiafner> dennis_ : /var/log/syslog and messages
<Frederick> im on a bad situation here ubuntu doesnt allow me to remove grub, I want get rid of it and use only windows but it doest loads without ubuntu now
<munki> dennis_ , it's in /var/log/syslog
<lsuactiafner> Frederick : just make windows install its own boot loader, tho not sure how windows works
<squinn> Seveas, never mind that, I even used my middle initial, lol
<r0d> Frederick,  why would you want windows to control booting?
<dennis_> thanks
<lsuactiafner> ubuntu will remove grub ect.. but windows should then install its own bootloader
<lsuactiafner> yay compile done
<lsuactiafner> i think my room got 1C warmer under that load
<Seveas> Frederick, if you boot to windows you can run fdisk /mbr to restore the windows boot manager
<thiago_> hello!!!!!!!!!!
<r0d> Seveas,  recovery console is faster
<Seveas> goodbye
<thiago_> lll
<Frederick> Seveas ive done it and nothing chasnged I keep having grub or a loop where pc reports it couldnt boot
<Seveas> hmm
<Frederick> im booted on windows
<Seveas> ohno, it's Burgundavia
<Seveas> duck
<Frederick> but I have grub stuck there
<r0d> Frederick,  recovery console man. im telling your. i do it all the time
<r0d> *you
<Burgundavia> Seveas, right
<Burgundavia> Seveas, network manager has a fun bug on my system. It makes it think my own system is a name server
<r0d> theirs 'fixmbr' and 'fixboot'
<Frederick> r0d boot windows with f8 and?
<lsuactiafner> ccache rocks
<r0d> Frederick,  you can w/ the cd
<Frederick> r0d I boot the cd and?
<r0d> Frederick, stick it in and when you get prompt to install or use recovery console. u choose it
<Frederick> recovery console?
<r0d> yea you type 'r'
<Frederick> Ive ran it already
<r0d> yes
<Frederick> and grub still there
<r0d> 'fixmbr' and 'fixboot'?
<Frederick> Do I need to run it?
<r0d> it shouldnt after that.
<Frederick> does win2k offer such features?
<r0d> those programs, ys
<r0d> yes
<Frederick> oki I boot win2k cd and?
<r0d> when prompt, hit r for recovery console
<Frederick> than?
<Frederick> *then
<r0d> its easy after taht. just follow along
<r0d> u type your password
<Frederick> hum... lemme try brb
<r0d> then you get prompt w/ C:
<ThE__OnE> lol, why cant i open my cd drives? i just opened them like 15 min ago?
<lsuactiafner> ThE__OnE : becuase they are mounted
<lsuactiafner> type df
<Frederick> ThE__OnE sudo umount /mnt/cdrom
<lsuactiafner> and umount /mnt/cdrom
<Frederick> r0d brb
<microhaxo> OMG
<microhaxo> this is pure bullshit, get this..:
<lsuactiafner> ok time to detach all over
<Seveas> Frederick, cdrim is mounted wit the user option, you don't need sudo to unmount it
<Seveas> and eject from the commandline works as well :)
<ThE__OnE> is there any way to disable from mounting?
<kbrooks_> anyone use vnc?
<Seveas> ThE__OnE, of course
<ThE__OnE> how please
<Seveas> ThE__OnE, system->prefs->removable media
<kbrooks_> anyone use vnc?
<r0d> Seveas,  you know using 'user' in /etc/fstab never works for me w/ ntfs partitions
<Seveas> but a cdrom is useless when not mounted :)
<Seveas> r0d, what do you mean with 'never works'?
<microhaxo> when i attempt to boot into windows it says i need to activate right away, takes 30 min to load activation screen, then the dumb mofo wont activate over internet, ontop of that it wont GENERATE AN INSTALLATION ID, so i get error, Conflict preventing windows activation, and i got microsoft reps saying it will cost 280.00 usd for help because its after hours..
<microhaxo> PURE BULLSHIT
<ThE__OnE> why is mounting used?
<Seveas> microhaxo, language...
<Seveas> ThE__OnE, to access the files on it :)
<microhaxo> I am severely pizzored
<r0d> Seveas,  I mean it doesnt work as being able to mount w/ regular user
<kbrooks_> microhaxo, so use linux
<Seveas> r0d, that'll work only if combined with noauto
<microhaxo> ...
<microhaxo> someone hacked me
<microhaxo> what are the chances of not being able to activate windows
<microhaxo> and not being able to login
<microhaxo> ?
<r0d> Seveas,  ah Tanks!
<ThE__OnE> hehed, it has to be mounted?
<ThE__OnE> hmm ok
<microhaxo> bah
<Seveas> ThE__OnE, yes :)
<microhaxo> no one hacked me
<microhaxo> im on a router
<Seveas> mounting integrates it in the filesystem
<microhaxo> It was linux
<microhaxo> im telling you
<Seveas> microhaxo, please don't generate noise...
* microhaxo sits in corner crying
<kbrooks_> microhaxo, i can guide you to linux
<kbrooks_> want me to?
* XandriX cheeersup microhaxo 
<microhaxo> linux sucks without games :|
<microhaxo> snif snif
<Seveas> there's supertux ;)
<XandriX> microhaxo, i play amny games in linux
<linux_fan> is there a voice recognition program for Linux??
<kbrooks_> microhaxo, there are games in linux
<XandriX> there also a magical thing called cedega cvs
<microhaxo> i cant
<kbrooks_> why
<r0d> lsuactiafner, do you know whats new in the 2.6.12 kernel? anything worth to mention?
<microhaxo> americas army gives error
<microhaxo> hrm
<microhaxo> everything i do in linux is wrong
<kbrooks_> microhaxo, other games
<microhaxo> it hates me
<microhaxo> Enemy territory
<kbrooks_> microhaxo, no. listen.
<microhaxo> dont work
<kbrooks_> i can help you.
<XandriX> microhaxo, it takes time to learn
<kbrooks_> all you have to do is pm me :P
<linux_fan> is there a voice recognition program for Linux?
<oneiron> is it me guys, or are several mail lists down?
<Seveas> the mailing list server is down
<lpk> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<lpk> kernel?
<linux_fan> is there a voice recognition program for Linux?
<oneiron> thanks Seveas
<lpk> I'm installing VMWare, do i have those headers in default ubuntu install?
<DanielC> microhaxo: If it makes you feel better, Windows hates me. :)  This is what happens when an advanced life form tries to explain something to a stupid box of silicon. :)
<hondje> linux_fan: I remember using 'via voice' 5 years ago or so, google for it
<Seveas> lpk, sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<linux_fan> thank u honfje
<lsuactiafner> r0d : well, i saw pci express again
<lsuactiafner> so thats good for me
<lsuactiafner> well worth it
<X7C> if I have a wireless interface on my computer... do i have to put it on /etc/network/interfaces?
<lsuactiafner> but, nothing else but havent checked the changelog
<lsuactiafner> tho the changelog is incomplete
<lpk> Seveas: Great, thanks!
<lsuactiafner> got to reboot now
<truz24> Dual core pentium, or dual xeons ?
<linux_fan> is there a voice recognition program for Linux?
<r0d> kool
<lsuactiafner> brb, detach...
<X7C> ahm..
<fabio_> hello all
<siimo> hi anyone still running warty here
<r0d> linux_fan,  like for authentication?
<X7C> if I have a wireless interface on my computer... do i have to put it on /etc/network/interfaces?
<Seveas> X7C, of course..
<linux_fan> no, so you can talk and it will type
<r0d> linux_fan,  yea bob2 told me, but i forget
<X7C> and what should i type as it is already configured.....
<atool> linux_fan,  it looks like there's CMU sphinx and viavoice...both of which look like they've been abandoned.
<Seveas> ifup NAME_OF_THE_INTERFACE
<r0d> linux_fan,  I know windoze's has one, but it'll cost ya
<r0d> try it in wine....
<ThE__OnE> hey whats a good guide to linux in general with ubuntu?
<X7C> ahm.. thanks
<lsuactiafner> worked nicely
<ninwa> Someone please refresh my memory, how does one modify which services will load with his system? I remember in RH there was something of a service manager, what's the solution in Ubuntu?
<lsuactiafner> hmm not to check if sensors work
<ThE__OnE> i been to http://ubuntuguide.org/, but they never told me i can right click the cd and eject =)
<r0d> lsuactiafner,  guess I wont need to upgrade yet. no pci express:(
<Seveas> ubuntuguide is bad
<atool> ThE__OnE, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/link/helplinkfolder_view
<r0d> Seveas,  that unoffical guide was kinda good. for what i read at least
<Seveas> r0d, i don't call misinformation, suboptimal solutions and lack of explanation good...
<xteraa3> Can someone please tell me the commands to install clearlooks 0.6 thanK!
<xteraa3> I use hoary
<r0d> Seveas,  I'll i used it for was for TOR and that worked. cant say anything about the rest...
<r0d> *-i'll
<fabio_> xteraa3, what is it? A theme?
<Seveas> xteraa3, you will have to download it from the clearlooks website and compile/install it manually
<High|ander> How do i install gvim?? help please?
<Seveas> High|ander, aptitude install vim-gnome
<skaller> does anyone know the starting password of root?
<xteraa3> Seveas, I have it downloaded but I have never compiled anything...I rely on apt-get...I want to learn though...but I dont what commands to use to install it cleanly
<Seveas> High|ander, apt-get install vim-gnome
<High|ander>  apt-get install vim-gnome
<atool> xteraa3, it's just a theme, you should be able to d/l the file and install it using the thememanager
<High|ander> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "vim-gnome"
<Seveas> xteraa3, can't help you there, read the README and INSTALL files and hope that tings don't get too fucked up that you cannot upgrade it via apt anymore
<lsuactiafner> ok, question, i want to save an image that displays in firefox.. but it doesnt save the image.. no matter what.. so whats up?
<xteraa3> atool, I read its a theme engine and requires installation
<skaller> does anyone know the starting password of root?
<Seveas> skaller: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Seveas> there is no root password
<skaller> so how do i su to root?
<Seveas> skaller: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<r0d> lsuactiafner,  like right clicking on it doesnt work?
<xteraa3> I have searched the ubuntu forums for clear instructions on installing clearlooks 0.6 but found none
<Seveas> xteraa3, why do you specifically want that version?
<High|ander> Seveas: cant find the package
<Seveas> vim-gnome is definitely there
<Seveas> or have you not enabled installing software via the network yet?
<High|ander> Seveas: how do i do that?
<Seveas> High|ander, can you paste the file /etc/apt/sources.list on paste.ubuntulinux.nl please
<queuetue> What do you guys use for a caching nameserver?  pdns appears to be dying irregularly.  (I think the windows clients kill it.)
<lsuactiafner> cant get sensors working
<Seveas> bind9 of course :)
<lsuactiafner> ran sensors-detect
<stjepan> hi
<skaller> thx .. now I have root :)
<lsuactiafner> kernel has all the modules.. but it keeps saying cant find sensors.. ideas?
<queuetue> bind seems a bit excessive for a caching-only nameerver. :)
<stjepan> where is "local .xinitrc file"?
<xteraa3> I wonder if his would work in Ubuntu? "install it with "./configure --prefix=/usr --enable-animation" followed by "make install" as root."
<Seveas> xteraa3, at least do --prefix=/usr/local
<High|ander> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/121
<siimo> not any people using warty?
<lsuactiafner> stjepan : create it in your /home/user_account
<stjepan> look
<lsuactiafner> queuetue : dnsmasq
<xteraa3> Seveas, maybe thats my problem I did'nt use ../local as you say
<DanielC> siimo: I have a warty system next door, but I don't know Ubuntu well...
<stjepan> in EDE (equinox desktop environment) documentation
<stjepan> it says that I need to add line "startede" to local .xinitrc file
<stjepan> what should I do?
<fabio_> guys any1 programming in gtk+ here?
<kbrooks_> http://marc.herbert.free.fr/linux/win2linstall.html
<Seveas> High|ander, edit that file as root (sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list) and replace the existing content with what's listed on http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/122
<kbrooks_> fabio_, does pygtk count?
<truz24> I have two nics in my ubuntu box.  When i plug each of them into separate networks, i get no net activity.  If I shut one of them down, i get net activity through the other card and vice versa... anyway to tell ubuntu which nic to use for internet and dns, and just use the other for lan access ?
<stjepan> help pls
<fabio_> kbrooks_, eheh, well could, I just wanted to know of any book of gtk+ with C ;)
<atool> stjepan, there is usually an .xinitrc file in your home dir
<lsuactiafner> truz24 : bridge-utils and brctl and bridge em
<atool> stjepan, if not, do a "locate xinitrc"
<atool> stjepan, copy and rename it .xinitrc in your home dir
<stjepan> atool: In terminal?
<atool> stjepan, make any edit to it
<atool> stjepan, yes in the terminal :)
<ThE__OnE> for firefox, i was jsut wondering, is it possible to load the last used folder when pressing ctrl + d without having to click the arrow down?
<truz24> thanks lsuactiafner
<stjepan> locate xinitrc - that I need to do in terminal?
<yonil> is it just me or is nautilus FULL of bugs ?
<yonil> is there a way to work with something else ? (under gnome)
<r0d> stjepan, if you dont want to you can open your home directory and go to 'View' and check 'show hidden files' you'll see it
<regeya> yonil:  I think it's just you.
<microhaxo> Guysd
<microhaxo> why the hell cant i compile Directx9wine
<microhaxo> same error every time
<JDahl> yonil, what's the problem?
<Seveas> yonil, bugs like..?
<ThE__OnE> anyone?
<microhaxo> C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<fabio_> kbrooks_, yes python will do ;) have u got some example of some prog u built with Pygtk?
<sixhat> I I have a question about the live CD of ubuntu... is it possible to start an ADSL connection with a USB THompson ADSL modem from the live CD?
<Seveas> microhaxo, aptitude install build-essential
<JDahl> microhaxo, install build-essentials
<microhaxo> its already up to date
<microhaxo> what it says
<yonil> regeya, really? maybe i did something wrong... it keeps getting stuck, sometimes it crashes (when i try to entered a directory i dont have read presmissions to), and other things
<atool> Seveas, how's aptitude different than apt-get?
<Seveas> microhaxo, then your ./configure script is fubar
<Seveas> atool, it's better imho :)
<microhaxo> how do i get a new one?
<microhaxo> seveas?
<Seveas> atool, read the manpages if you want to know why :)
<yonil> Seveas, JDahl: i wrote above ^
<fabio_> any1 programming in mono here?
<atool> Seveas, i would... just not on ubuntu right now :) thanks tho...
<Seveas> microhaxo, no idea and i'm going now, sorry
<microhaxo> c u l8r
<JDahl> yonil, I am not a heavy nautilus user, but it normally works fine for me
<lpk> I know i'm asking many questions. But when i rise my mouse sensitivity, it starts to move "grainy", like on a grid of 5 pixels
<lpk> I don't like it when my cursor moves 3 pixels in a time. How could i somehow imporve this, hmm, "resolution"?
<lpk> rise->raise :P
<High|ander> Seveas: thanks, it works now
<mikas> can anyone of you recommend a cd/dvd-burner for gnome?.. i'd like something a bit more verbose than nautilus :).. even time remaining would be nice
<lpk> mikas: k3b
<Seveas> mikas, gnomebaker/graveman
<Seveas> k3b is for kde :)
<Seveas> (and I really need to go...
<lpk> Yeah but.. Shouldn't it run anyway? ;)
<Seveas> )
<mikas> Seveas, i tried gnomebaker.. it wouldn't write a dvdr-image to dvd..
<nalioth> mikas: gnomebaker and graveman are more gnome-centric, but k3b works best
<mikas> have to ry graveman later
<siimo> i was wondering how i can update gaim in warty? will it be possible to add hoary source and apt-get source gaim  and then build it
<gm78> siimo : why not compile the latest gaim from gaim.sourceforge.net?
<gm78> mikas : did u try k3b?
<gm78> siimo : any reason u need to upgrade your gaim?
<ottoaim> siimo:  why not upgrade your dist to hoary the whorehog?
<ottoaim> then you can just use the package?
<gm78> ottoaim : some people like using distros till they are EOL
<ottoaim> gm78: i suppose he can if he wants to be difficult..
<siimo> ottoaim, because  cant connect to yahoo
<siimo> and i have everything setup correctly and dont feel like doing a new os install
<siimo> currently i have exams so i wont risk it
<gm78> siimo : are you going to try the latest gaim from sourceforge?
<siimo> yeah but id rather make a deb
<lsuactiafner> lastest gaim compiled nicely
<gm78> siimo : so, nothing is stopping u from doing that?
<lsuactiafner> was surprised
<gm78> siimo : ./configure   make   sudo checkinstall
<siimo> yeah i was just saying can i get it off hoary cause then it will be easy with apt build
<lsuactiafner> if you cant connect to whatever rm -r .gaim in your user directory and get a clean .conf
<siimo> ok
<microhaxo> guys, i dont know if anyone can help me but i get this error when trying to compile CEDEGA CVS, i get to step 5 MAKE.. http://pastebin.com/301580
<gm78> siimo : using checkinstall to make a deb is a lot easier than mixing repositories
<siimo> i thought check install fails a lot
<siimo> ?
<XandriX> ehh i orderd my discs in april adn still no sending notification
<XandriX> uet my friend orderd htem 2 weeks ago he lvies 3 streets form me and he got them
<XandriX> ...
<gm78> XandriX : you could borrow his CDs for the time being
<skel_> hello
<XandriX> gm78, the thign is he doesent want to lend them hes a total jackarse
<oneiron> what library am I missing if I don't have libgtkembedmoz.so on my system?
<mjr> oneiron, it's in mozilla-browser (and mozilla-firefox)
* XandriX wonders how big a ubuntu install is
<ninwa> XandriX, Larger than small yet smaller than huge.
<XandriX> in mb or gig
<ninwa> mb
<XandriX> how much
<ninwa> It's one CD :)
<ninwa> I'm not sure
<atool> 700Mb
<oneiron> thank you, I tried doing: yelp filename.xml and got an error message saying that file couldn't be found
<XandriX> atool, a normal install is that ?
<atool> yes
<XandriX> ok
<XandriX> ty atool
<oneiron> mjr, are you picking up what I'm putting down
<ninwa> haha
<skaller> sry dumb question: trying to run debootstrap, get a message 'no script'
<atool> the default install doesn't come with a ton of packages, hence the multiverse, backports, etc.
<skaller> i need a script /usr/lib/debootstrap/scripts/breezy .. where do i get it?
<mindphasr> Any linux utilities out there that can attempt to recover what it can from a old cd-r..one that gets crc errors..
<kbrooks_> skaller, /topic
<ThE__OnE> what is Glade Interface Designer for?
<lpk> For designing java interfaces iirc
<Burgundavia> no
<ThE__OnE> just for designing right
<Burgundavia> for desiging gtk and gnome interfaces
<skaller> I need to install breezy
<ThE__OnE> ok
<skaller> i have a base hoary running
<Burgundavia> skaller, do you understand what you are doing?
<Burgundavia> breezy is quite broken right now
<thenuke> skaller: are you sure you need breezy :) it will break immediately or a bit later.
<nalioth> skaller: do you need a hole in the head with that?
<skaller> lol
<skaller> i am a developer
<microhaxo> lol
<nalioth> skaller: so put it on a spare machine, and have fun
<thenuke> lolololol
<microhaxo> skaller you know anything about compiling?
<skaller> lol
<thenuke> you are not. "< skaller> does anyone know the starting password of root?"
<skaller> I am the author of an advanced compiler
<thenuke> ou are a newbie.
<LinuxJones> rolf
<microhaxo> hahaha
<microhaxo> nice :D
<skaller> see for yourself http://felix.sf.net
<thenuke> " < skaller> so how do i su to root?
<thenuke> :D
<thenuke> yeah
<Burgundavia> skaller, if you truly want to run breezy, just switch all references to breezy from hoary
<skaller> so?
<oneiron> rolling
<thenuke> Burgundavia: please dont help newbies doing that :D
<skaller> i tried that
<Burgundavia> thenuke, notice I said that if you want to, and I warned him
<nalioth> thenuke: c'mon man, he's so advanced, he can't remember the small stuff
<Burgundavia> if they still want to, they can have fun
<skaller> sigh ..
<thenuke> Burgundavia: notice also that every newbie might then come back here to whine that breezy break their system and asking for help to fix that...
<Burgundavia> thenuke, yes
<thenuke> Burgundavia: that's why you and no one should not help anyone to do that..
<Haldrik>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY pass
<skaller> I have hoary running, ok
<Burgundavia> skaller, I would leave yourself at hoary until early july
<skaller> i need to set up a breezy system on another partition
<vHintswen> on ubuntu my mouse doesn't work, last night someone said to switch the mouse with a ps2 mouse and if it works i have to change a line in /etc/X11/xorg.conf does anyone know what line i would have to change and what i change it to(current mouse is a serial mouse)
<LinuxJones> skaller, did you run apt-get update before trying the dist-upgrade ?
<Burgundavia> skaller, there are the colony cds, but I cannot remember the url right now
<kbrooks_> uh
<xed> Things NOT to do at work: Go on IRC.
<skaller> lol
<kbrooks_> is brctl in ubuntu?
<sixhat> vHintswen, What kind of mouse do you have? A Serial (COM1?) Type?
<vHintswen> the mouse that's connected to it right now is serial
<Haldrik> Hey guys, new install and suddenly my ONLY user (no root password set) has lost "sudo" privileges....any solution short of reinstall ? (I tried using the install disk as rescue and finding the "visudo" exec, but it's not found on the disk!)
<skaller> all i want is to get the /usr/lib/debootstrap/scripts/breezy
<kbrooks_> kyle@CPE0050ba557516-CM000039d12a5d:~/Desktop/xen-2.0-install $ sudo apt-cache search brctl
<kbrooks_> kyle@CPE0050ba557516-CM000039d12a5d:~/Desktop/xen-2.0-install $
<vHintswen> i was gonna switch it with a PS2 mouse(but only 1 ps2 slot so i can't have keyboard in at same time
<Burgundavia> skaller, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/20050618/
<sixhat> vHintswen, Edit xorg.conf ... seek Section "InputDevice"
<vHintswen> i don't know how to edit stuff
<LinuxJones> vHintswen, >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SerialMouseHowto
<vHintswen> and i don't know what i change the line to
<vHintswen> thx
<nalioth> vHintswen: any time someone says "edit this" you can use any text editor you desire (as long as its plain text)
<sixhat> vHintswen, change "Protocol" to "Auto" and "Device" to /dev/ttyS0
<skaller> Burgundavia .. I need to do a network install from my local mirror
<sixhat> vHintswen, to edit just use nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Burgundavia> skaller, hmm, canna help you on that
<skaller> because downloads from it are not metererd
<sixhat> form a root terminal
<vHintswen> nalioth, i know practly nothing about linux. i dunno how to open a text editor with commands lol
<skaller> I can see the cd images there
<skaller> ftp://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/ubuntu/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/daily-installer-amd64/20050317ubuntu5.0.20050611/doc/manual/en/apcs04.html
<skaller> but I am following these directions
<sixhat> vHintswen, Open a Terminal Window from APLICATIONS menu...
<vHintswen> ?
<vHintswen> the stuff on that page won't work lol...
<sixhat> vHintswen, Preferably a Root Terminal Window... Cause will need to write the xorg.conf file after editing...
<skaller> # /usr/sbin/debootstrap --arch ARCH breezy \
<skaller>      /mnt/debinst http://http.us.debian.org/debian
<skaller> it says to do that .. but it doesn't work due to lack of the script
<nalioth> vHintswen: from a terminal, you can open any program available
<vHintswen> yesterday i used 'sudo cat /dev/ttyS0' to check if mouse works
<vHintswen> and 'sudo cat /dev/ttyS1'
<sixhat> vHintswen, If you could read Portuguese... http://sextoboi.blogspot.com/2005/06/rato-srie-com1-no-ubuntu-live.html
<nalioth> vHintswen: some common gui text eds are gedit, nedit, kate, and for cli a simple editor is nano
<vHintswen> both gave errors
<thenuke> eeeee-hele. 02:23 < skaller> I need to install breezy | 02:24 < thenuke> skaller: are you sure you need breezy :) it will break immediately or a bit later. | 02:24 < skaller> lol, i am a developer |  aiemmin sanottua: "< skaller> does anyone know the starting password of root?" && " < skaller> so how do i su to root?"
<likkashot> well Im back after 3 othe distros and cant solve anything so ill stay with ubuntu
<thenuke> oops, wrong channel, sorry..
<LinuxJones> thenuke, what are you doing ?
<sixhat> vHintswen, the simplest way to open a new terminal.. is by ALT+CTRL+F2
<thenuke> LinuxJones: I was pasting that to other channel? did you not figure that out by ur self?
<skaller> thenuke you should be quiet, you are clearly a stupid small boy
<skaller> ubuntu is not my expertise
<thenuke> skaller: laf ;D I might me little(short) but you are stupid ;D
<vHintswen> what's the point of onening a new terminal?
<likkashot> what is the easyest way to activate a network card that has not been doscovered during setup
<LinuxJones> thenuke, don't call people names here
<kbrooks_> okay
<kbrooks_> i need brctl
<sixhat> vHintswen, If you are stuck with a frezed mouse pointer...
<kbrooks_> bridge control utilities
<kbrooks_> now
<kbrooks_> NOW!
<skaller> thanks Linux, do you happen to know where I can get /usr/lib/debootstrap/scripts/breezy?
<D1> are there any packages for the 2.6.12 kernel taht just came out for hoary?
<vHintswen> ..?
<kbrooks_> skaller, dont use breezy
<kbrooks_> RTOSFT
<virtuald> osft?
<kbrooks_> read the oh, so fine topic
<skaller> I need to use the glibc on breezy
<LinuxJones> skaller, do sorry I don't know
<virtuald> B)
<vHintswen> omg i'm lost
<skaller> to make a debian package against it
<likkashot> what is the easyest way to activate a network card that has not been doscovered during setup
<jbailey> skaller: Switching to the breezy glibc has unfortunate side effects, I really don't recommend it.
<likkashot> its a marvel yukon
<skaller> I know it has unfortunate side effects :)
<jbailey> skaller: The most irritating of which is that if you don't update your initrd-tools, you won't be able to boot after your next kernel install.
<c_rodge> how can i view .w,v files in ubuntu, if it is possible??
<likkashot> suposed to be using th sk98lin driver
<virtuald> i upgraded to breezy without seeing the topic first, i get lots of problems but i can manage
<c_rodge> wmv*
<c_rodge> is there a way to view wmv files in hoary
<kong0> does anybody know a great codec for mp3?
<kong0> xmms doesnt work for me...
<thenuke> c_rodge: c_rodge http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<thenuke> kong0: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<c_rodge> ive done that
<c_rodge> and i still cant view files from the interent
<c_rodge> that are wmv
<lsuactiafner> kong0 : run alsamixer and unmite your volume
<skaller> jbailey, I have to build against a package that is not available in hoary
<lsuactiafner> c_rodge : you run a 64bit system?
<c_rodge> no
<likkashot> hmm
<lsuactiafner> then you havent installed the codecs correctly
<c_rodge> then i dont know how to
<jbailey> skaller: Usually better to backport the package to Hoary rather than play with glibc.
<lsuactiafner> bbl
<skaller> I will have to use .5 gglibc evenually ..
<c_rodge> how do i install codecs on hary so i can view wmv files from the internet
<skaller> might as well be now ;(
<c_rodge> hoary
<nalioth> well!
<nalioth> i've finally gotten java working
<nalioth> and my CPU went thru the roof
<likkashot> whats the name of the help canel?
<skaller> serves you right for using Java, lol :)
<c_rodge> how do i install codeds
<c_rodge> codecs
<nalioth> skaller: well, i've been avoiding it for the longest, but i'm bored atm
<skaller> hehe :)
<skaller> you could learn a decent language like Ocaml or Haskell
<nalioth> i run a iBook G3/600 and am seein how long it takes for azuerus to start up
<HrdwrBoB> haskell the worlds most useless language?
<nalioth> c_rodge: listen to ubotu
<nalioth> !Restricted
<ubotu> from memory, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<newbiedude> how do i set a password on phpmyadmin???
<c_rodge> what?
<HrdwrBoB> newbiedude: it uses the passwords that mysql does
<newbiedude> what do u mean>
<c_rodge> i just want to be able to view wmv files from the internet in ubunut
<nalioth> c_rodge: wmv9 will be a long time coming
<newbiedude> what if i don't know the password?
<HrdwrBoB> newbiedude: set a password for mysql; you've set a password for phpmyadmin
<likkashot> thanks fo the help :((((
<nalioth> c_rodge: go to www.mplayerhq.hu and download the codecs there (read the instructions for installation while you're  there)
<HrdwrBoB> ok by default there's no root password, BUT you can only connect from localhost
<ompaul> c_rodge, we understand that, however in order for you to do that it is a simple matter of reading the web page  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats as told to you by the channel robot ubotu, there you will (A) find out what you need to do (B) why you need to do this
<newbiedude> how do u set a psssword for mysql???????????
<HrdwrBoB> newbiedude: one question mark is sufficient
<newbiedude> sorry
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is there a good program for burning cd's in ubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> you need to be clearer
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: k3b
<Razor-X> nalioth: i'm still asking about Konsole ;)
<newbiedude> byebye
<Razor-X> I think I may have to change to aterm/eterm... :(
<Razor-X> but, I love Konsole
<nalioth> Razor-X: for what?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth isn't that for kde?
<HrdwrBoB> I think what you'll find you need is GRANT ALL ON *.* TO username@localhost IDENTIFIED BY 'yourpassword'
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: it will run fine under gnome
<LinuxJones> ChurcH_of_FoamY, gnomebaker or graveman are very good also
<ompaul> ChurcH_of_FoamY, you can install it under gnome and run it there
<Razor-X> ChurcH_of_FoamY: and it's better than Gnomebaker
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> really?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nice
<Razor-X> K3B, IMO, is the most powerful CD burning app
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i tryed k3b and found it to be better than roxio or easy cd creator
<ompaul> ChurcH_of_FoamY, ever hear of Linux, it offers so much choice
* ompaul grins
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> very comprehensive
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i love linux
<Razor-X> ompaul: i'm writing a guide with as many choices as I can offer
<LinuxJones> ChurcH_of_FoamY, so do we :)
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: and linux loves you
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> even more now that winxp toasted my vid card >.<
<Razor-X> nalioth: i'll go on to the package manager section?
<Razor-X> ChurcH_of_FoamY: doncha hate Windoze? ;)
* ompaul looks at the machine on its side on the floor - a compaq professional workstation ap400 I thikn I will use it for building servers and documenting them
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea i stuck my copy of xp in the microwave
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> to watch it sparkle
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> stupid xp >.<
<Razor-X> good job!!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> fry my vid card will ya
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: i give windoze CDs to my enemies
<Razor-X> that's a hell of a Linux initiation
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i had that vid card for 6 years
<Razor-X> hah!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and it worked fine til xp gotta hold of it
<Razor-X> yeah, that XP sucks
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> friday i got the copys of ubuntu i orderd in
<ompaul> ChurcH_of_FoamY, it used to be a tradition amoung some friends of mine to fire up a gas heater and place the CD in front of it where it would bend and buckle, these would then be glued to the noc wall
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol nice
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i just nuke em lol
<microhaxo> guys
<HrdwrBoB> ompaul: deal P3
<microhaxo> i have a Gzip file
<HrdwrBoB> dual even
<lamp_> n8
<Razor-X> this box still double-boots XP
<Razor-X> because of my dad
<ompaul> HrdwrBoB, it is
<microhaxo> but it says archive not supported
<microhaxo> how do i open?
<Razor-X> as far as he knows, Linux doesen't exist on this machine
<Razor-X> microhaxo: gunzip foo.gz
<microhaxo> hehe
<Razor-X> unless it's tar.gz or .tgz
<HrdwrBoB> I have a P3 933 dual as my TV box .. bit of a waste but hey
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> as far as i can see this box is xp free ^_^
<nalioth> microhaxo: and if that doesnt work, the file is probably bad
<HrdwrBoB> I haven't run windows for about 12 months
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> down with pax microsoftia!
<nalioth> HrdwrBoB: ya got some catchin up to do
<hksdu> hello all, I have a quick question, for sudoers, I don't see my account but I am the only user who can sudo, how does that work?
<nalioth> HrdwrBoB: i've been filth-free for over 5 years
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> to my sadness discoverd linux 2 monthes ago
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> never knew such a great thing existed
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> now i'm hooked
<Razor-X> ChurcH_of_FoamY: been using it since I was 11, 4 years ago that was
<ompaul> Nalioth I got my first installed FreeBSD box in 1994
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wow nice
<HrdwrBoB> hksdu: you are in group 'admin'
<HrdwrBoB> hksdu: admin has sudo right
<HrdwrBoB> s
<xed> Damnit
<xed> I'm bored at work.
<LinuxJones> hksdu, your user account should have been aded to sudoers
<LinuxJones> err added
* ompaul brushes the grey hair on the sides of his head and remembers programming in RPG2 in 1980
<HrdwrBoB> LinuxJones: no, the admin group is added
<hksdu> HrdwrBoB: I added a new user using useradd and modified it as a member in admin but I cannot ssh to this remote machine
<ompaul> woops 1981
<xed> Old school.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> RPG2?
<LinuxJones> HrdwrBoB, well my user accound got added by the Ubuntu installer during install
<hksdu> LinuxJones: yeah, cuz it's the default user account when i installed this system.
<ompaul> report generator as fast as I can remember
<HrdwrBoB> hksdu: I'm missing the link between sudo and ssh?
<HrdwrBoB> LinuxJones: in warty yes
<ompaul> it is over 20 years ago :)
<LinuxJones> hksdu, this is another account your in ?
<XandriX> well grabbign ubuntu fr my second pc right now as wee speak
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> isen't warty broken still?
<HrdwrBoB> ChurcH_of_FoamY: warty is the old release
<LinuxJones> HrdwrBoB, I did a clean install of Hoary about 2 weeks ago
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh i see
<hksdu> HrdwrBoB: sorry, what I meant was that when I ssh using my default user account(created during installation), I could do that but I couldn't use the new account that I created on ssh server to ssh from a remote machine.
<XandriX> i alreayd have slax on it im gonan isntall ubuntu to
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how do you guys get your text to appere red with my name in it?
<flodine> a guys i installed those atwiz font but dont see them whats the deal
<ompaul>  ChurcH_of_FoamY the program does that not us
<BrutusUnix> what is the default root password?
<ThE__OnE> can someone do me a favor?
<ThE__OnE> PM me?
<ompaul> ChurcH_of_Foam  see it does not happen here
<lonewolff> BrutusUnix: there is none
<HrdwrBoB> hksdu: can you login locally?
<lonewolff> BrutusUnix: you dont actually need one
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh i see
<flodine> anyone running artwiz fonts
<hksdu> HrdwrBoB: hmm..haven't tried cuz that server is put aside at the corner..lol...no monitor to try it out...
<hksdu> HrdwrBoB: and what's the difference between useradd and adduser?
<ThE__OnE> please
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thers no k3b icon in my u-bar
<BrutusUnix> sounds like a flaw to me
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how do i get to it?
<lonewolff> BrutusUnix: we use sudo to run programs as root, sudo bash will give you a root shell, and if you must set a root password sudo passwd will do it
<HrdwrBoB> adduser is a script which makes the directory and sets up the permissions and sutff like that
<HrdwrBoB> useradd is a bare program for adding users
<lonewolff> BrutusUnix: root login is disabled by default unless you set the root password
<HrdwrBoB> BrutusUnix: you can use 'sudo' with your password to run root commands
<ompaul> useradd - Create a new user or update default new user information :: adduser, addgroup - add a user or group to the system<- this information was obtained by typing the command and the word man before it 'man useradd'
<BrutusUnix> ok I just did sudo passwd
<hksdu> HrdwrBoB: then when should I use adduser? cuz useradd seems like having the same options to adduser
<BrutusUnix> but this should have asked me on install
<HrdwrBoB> you should not use useradd
<lonewolff> BrutusUnix: why? its not required
<BrutusUnix> sounds like a flaw to the system setup
<HrdwrBoB> use adduser
<HrdwrBoB> BrutusUnix: why?
<hksdu> HrdwrBoB: why?
<BrutusUnix> root should have a password
<HrdwrBoB> hksdu: useradd is a tad more advanced, adduser will do more thigns for you
<ompaul> BrutusUnix, no it should not
<HrdwrBoB> BrutusUnix: why.
<lonewolff> BrutusUnix: we take an approach similar to that of mac os X and dont allow root logins, using sudo to runs things as root when required
<ompaul> BrutusUnix, using sudo allows all actions by the authorised user to be logged by syslog
<HrdwrBoB> BrutusUnix: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<BrutusUnix> yes I know what sudo dose
<Razor-X> hmmmm... for a terminal emulator, i'ld like something where I can set a variable to true, and suddenly, both Alt keys behave as meta keys, and Caps Lock becomes Control
<ompaul> BrutusUnix, if you need a root shell what is wrong with sudo -s
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is it possible for a haxor to run sudo on your box from outside the network?
<BrutusUnix> but this means anyone can do sudo without using a password
<Razor-X> ChurcH_of_FoamY: nopes
<HrdwrBoB> ChurcH_of_FoamY: only if they a) know your password and b) have compromised your computer already
<hksdu> HrdwrBoB: thanks, let me try
<Razor-X> unless they become you from outside the box
<lonewolff> BrutusUnix: no! only users in the admin group can
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok sweet
<pepsi> anyone using breezy?
<ompaul> BrutusUnix, no, the first user is in wheel, the rest are not
<HrdwrBoB> BrutusUnix: no, root is disabled, not passwordless
<HrdwrBoB> ompaul: wheel is admin :)
<ompaul> HrdwrBoB, I show my age :)
<BrutusUnix> so their is no wheel group on ubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> pepsi: not recommended at the moment :)
<Razor-X> nobody knows of such terminal emultor?
<pepsi> HrdwrBoB, i am quite aware of that... but ive been running it for weeks now
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> #ChurcH_of_FoamY
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> that was odd
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok
<ompaul> BrutusUnix, no wheel adm is actually the group
<HrdwrBoB> Razor-X: that's a keymap issue
<ompaul> BrutusUnix, concept exactly the same
<HrdwrBoB> you will want to get something that modifies your keymap
<Razor-X> HrdwrBoB: well, terminals sometimes affect keymap
<Razor-X> I know some terminal make Ctrl+/ = C-_
<Razor-X> while some don't
<ThE__OnE> in X-Chat i added %O$3 to the Advanced - Text Events - channel messages, like here in http://www.xchat.org/faq/#q26, but it does'nt save after i press OK, any reason?
<ompaul> BrutusUnix, of course you can alter it so others may be in adm and you can do a lot of other stuff with sudo but you know this already
<hksdu> HrdwrBoB: After I created an user using adduser, how do I add it to the admin group?
<HrdwrBoB> hksdu: usermod -g admin username
<HrdwrBoB> or you can use the graphical user utility
<kong0> how do i install the codecs for xmms the console couldnt find them...?
<HrdwrBoB> kong0: codecs for xmms?
<HrdwrBoB> it should install them automatically
<kong0> yes
<hksdu> HrdwrBoB: o....I cannot add the user to a group when I use adduser? like a flag or something like that?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ubuntu games are neat ^_^
<HrdwrBoB> yes adduser -g admin username
<kong0> it doesnt play mp3 so far so i seem to need additional codecs for it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> plays gnometis
<hksdu> HrdwrBoB: I am trying hard on commands only so I am using ssh from remote machine to my server and do adduser...no GUI for...:P
<hksdu> HrdwrBoB: thanks a lot
<HrdwrBoB> hksdu: wait
<HrdwrBoB> adduser name group
<HrdwrBoB> not -g
<hksdu> HrdwrBoB: I tried, it said that user does not exist
<xed> I am le bored =(
<HrdwrBoB> hksdu: then the user doesn't exist
<Dawson> Ive installed MySQL, and am unable to secure the initial user accounts - perhaps something to do with it being disabled on ubuntu. Anyone have any ideas how to set it up?
<HrdwrBoB> hksdu: just because it's remote doesn't mean no gui
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> <--wonders if he can format his thumb drive ext3
<hksdu> HrdwrBoB: yeah..I mean on creation, I cannot give a flag to add it to group at the same time I create?
<kong0> can anyone pls give me the adress to that wonderful site with lots of ubuntu software installations?
<HrdwrBoB> hksdu: you can login with ssh -X -C user@host and get X apps on your machine
<hksdu> Dawson: what do you mean by initial user accounts?
<kobs> kong0: the ubuntu guide?
<HrdwrBoB> hksdu: adduser user group
<kong0> uhuh
<HrdwrBoB> ChurcH_of_FoamY: you can
<kobs> www.ubuntuguide.org
<HrdwrBoB> ChurcH_of_FoamY: I wouldn't
<anto9us> ChurcH_of_FoamY: that would stop you using it on a windows machine
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> problems
<HrdwrBoB> ChurcH_of_FoamY: I keep my removable media FAT32
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok
<hksdu> HrdwrBoB: wow...sounds very fun....but I am using cygwin to ssh to my Ubuntu box...:p
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i see
<Dawson> hksdu: Well, ive installed the server. Usually you need to set intial passwords, etc. It doesnt seem to want to let me do that.
<HrdwrBoB> hksdu: you can still do it you just need a local X server.. but yeah
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> weard question anyone play postal 2 in linux yet?
<HrdwrBoB> anto9us: it would stop you using it on J random windows machine
<HrdwrBoB> which is the whole point of usb removable storage
<hksdu> Dawson: the default account is usually root without password, what you need to do is to use mysqladmin to change your password
<anto9us> HrdwrBoB: yes :)
<abarbaccia> hey all, i'm making a mythtv ubuntu website, anybody know of a cheap webhosting place that allows access to a mysql database?
<xed> I'm bored at work.  I blame this on the economy.
<anto9us> xed: you're overpayed
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone know?
<kong0> YEEEEEES!!! I HAVE MUSIC!!!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i just got the game and it rocks
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> congrats
<kong0> where can i dl that or do you have to buy it?
<kong0>  postal im referring to that is
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> you have to buy it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it has copy protection
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so you can't copy it >.<
<Dawson> hksdu: No can do: error: 'Access denied for user: 'root@localhost' (Using password: NO)'
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> at least not on a winbox
<hksdu> HrdwrBoB: o...when I use adduser to add an user, it doesn't ask for password, so I have to login as that user to change password but if I don't create password, I can't ssh to that machine to change password..what should I do?
<Dawson> hksdu: Thats using the mysqladmin command, as given in the MySQL Docs.
<HrdwrBoB> anto9us: I'm overpaid, lots of people are 'overpaid'
<stuNNed> anyone successfully use cedega on ubuntu hoary?
<zyth> stuNNed, yep.
<HrdwrBoB> hksdu: sudo passwd user
<kong0> is wine payware?
<stuNNed> zyth: ok thanks, which games?  going to try men of valor: vietnam, but it's not rated at transgaming.com, think it'll work?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> http://www.gopostal.com/
<anto9us> HrdwrBoB: yes, and I should be one of them :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is where you can get it
<zyth> stuNNed, no clue, the only game I use it for is World of Warcraft.
<hksdu> Dawson: yeah...and you have to do that to create your admin password, which is your initial password.  Besides, when you try to connect using root, don't just do mysql -u root -p because this is different from mysql -h localhost -u -p
<kong0> Is Wine Payware?
<stuNNed> zyth: and World of Warcraft runs w/out a hitch?
<hksdu> HrdwrBoB: ic...thanks a lot, I will try
<zyth> stuNNed, yep.
<stuNNed> zyth: ok, thanks again
<zyth> np
<zyth> kong0, www.winehq.com
<kong0> hmm ill just have to asume it is since i cant find it
<kong0> ok thx
<HrdwrBoB> anto9us: a combination of hard work, the right attitude, a modicum of skills and being in the right place at the right time will get you tehre
<HrdwrBoB> primarily though - it's attitude
<anto9us> HrdwrBoB: I'm not doing too bad
<anto9us> HrdwrBoB: I enjoy my work, recently struck a better pay structure because of the very things you mentioned and I don't get time to be bored
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> holy $hit! O_O
<Dawson> hksdu: so it's not: mysqladmin -u root password new_pass ? If not... what is it? :/
<HrdwrBoB> ah excellent
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> they make postal 2 for linux ^_^
<HrdwrBoB> enjoying your work is <3
<zyth> ChurcH_of_FoamY, um.. yeah, that's been out a long time
<zyth> there's a demo you can download.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> well i just found out about it lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i have the winsucks version
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> which um sucks
<ThE__OnE> in X-Chat i added %O$3 to the Advanced - Text Events - channel messages, like here in http://www.xchat.org/faq/#q26, but it does'nt save after i press OK, any reason?
<X7C> has anyone been able to route a wifi lan throug eth0 on a computer to internet using shorewall?
<dark> ThE__OnE: (stupid question) did you hit enter?
<pepsi> ThE__OnE, you may want to ask in #xchat
<ablyss> i routed my eth1 but not with wifi
<ablyss> also i used iptables not shorewall
<X7C> i also did that but the problem i come at is that when i try to start shorewall it won't recognize wlan0 cause it is not defined in /etc/network/interfaces but is defined by the start_net script for wifi stuff
<kong0> i installed ubuntu 2day and i like it more every second
<X7C> for D-Link....
<microhaxo> how the hell do i run CEDEGA?
<bl4cktone> same here kong0 I love this thing just installed it today also
<microhaxo> cedega install.exe?
<xed> install.exe?!
<ThE__OnE> lol, srry, i thought they were talking about pressing OK
<microhaxo> for
<microhaxo> apps
<xed> I'm so lost now.
<microhaxo> omg
<microhaxo> to EMULATE A EXE
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> try #cedega the will help you there
<kong0> but ive heard from many that ubuntu would be *less good* :P , than madrake or gentoo
<cthulfuego> kong0: Why would it be less good?
<kong0> its not that avdenced i guess
<cthulfuego> kong0: Are those people mandrake or gentoo usres that haven't ever tried ubuntu?
<waterbeetle> anyone know how to run a jnlp file?  i have java installed correctly
<bl4cktone> I got ubuntu for my inspiron 9300 everything is running even wireless just need to get bluetooth going
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i tryed gentoo it sucked
<kong0> the dude i know who has gentoo says that gentoo is best...
<cthulfuego> kong0: Ubuntu is based on Debian, which is far more advanced than both Gentoo and Mandrake combined <heh>
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> to many things to manually do
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and the compile time where horrid
<kong0> nah think many have tried everything b4 they settle with something
<cthulfuego> kong0: Gentoo is mainly a large waste of time
<ablyss> depends on how you define advanced
<tuxrocks> can anyone help me?
<tuxrocks> phpmyadmin isnt coming up
<tuxrocks> there is just a blank page
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how do i change the name of my harddrive?
<kong0> ur offered more control in gentoo that i am pretty convinced of
<tuxrocks> but no error message
* cthulfuego defines advanced as "trivial to use for beginners and easy to tweak for power users".
<ablyss> cthulfuego, nice bro
<kong0> Is devian more advanced than gentoo or mandrake? then why is it good for beginners?
<flodine> is anyone on raid using ubuntu
<anto9us> kong0: they're not mutually exclusive concepts
<cthulfuego> kong0: Becuase it comes with precompiled software that uses sane default settings.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> becuase it just works
<waterbeetle> I want to run a jnpl file in firefox, but when I do it just opens a blank browser... any ideas?
<flodine> can ubuntu do raid
<cthulfuego> kong0: Amnd due to the way the precompiled packages are created, it's easy to tweak them if you need to.
<kong0> huh? english or at least latin :P
<anto9us> flodine: yes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes it can
<cthulfuego> flodine: Yes
<tuxrocks> phpmyadmin isnt coming up there is just a blank page, any ideas??
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i am running software raid 1
<flodine> do i need drivers to do raid in buntu
<anto9us> kong0: one doesn't discount the other
<kong0> remember folks i installed it today (or yesterday?)...so be patient
<kong0> guess so
<cthulfuego> flodine: Don't use a promise or highpoint "card" in raid mode.
<vHintswen> i'm in xorgconfig but i don't know what my vedio card is, what can i do?
<cthulfuego> flodine: Use them in iode mode and set up kernel software raid.
<microhaxo> how do you convert TAR to DEB?
<tuxrocks> phpmyadmin isnt coming up there is just a blank page, any ideas?
<cthulfuego> 'lspci'
<skaller> in case anyone is interested, breezy install manual C.4.2. Install debootstrap could need updating
<kong0> it just seems like the "leets" should tinker with ubuntu if that were the case
<microhaxo> yo, how do i convert a .tar to .deb
<microhaxo> ?
<skaller> says this:# tar -xf debootstrap_0.X.X_arch.deb
<skaller> # cd /
<skaller> # zcat /full-path-to-work/work/data.tar.gz | tar xv
<kong0> does anybody know what linux torvalds use?
<vHintswen> i'm in xorgconfig but i don't know what my vedio card is, what can i do?
<kong0> is it GNU?
<LinuxJones> kong0, a macintosh
<skaller> correct instruction is to unpack debootstrap_0.X.X_arch.tar.gz
<cthulfuego> kong0: Well, I do! ;-)
<kong0> lol
<kong0> u serious?
<CountDown> kong0: yup.
<microhaxo> anyone
<skaller> then ./debootstrap .... breezy ...
<microhaxo> how the hell do you convert .tar to .deb
<kong0> the Creator is using Mac...
<HrdwrBoB> microhaxo: you don't
<LinuxJones> kong0, >> http://www.zdnet.com.au/news/0,39023165,39183867,00.htm
<CountDown> microhaxo: chill.  first untar the file.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wonder why?
<vHintswen> i'm in xorgconfig but i don't know what my vedio card is, what can i do?
<kong0> well i guess tiger seems like a lot of fun
<cthulfuego> kong0: Just because I prfer to not spend my time waiting for source to compile dopesn't mean I'm not an advanced user. I've been waiting for compiles since bloody 1996. No need or inclination to keep doing that.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> did he change it to some form of linux?
<zerokills> guys, im having trouble with my sound and video: Totem movie player plays the sound but no video, VLC plays the video but no sound... any ideas?
<kong0> try to start them both at the same time :P
<CountDown> microhaxo: Are you familiar with the tar command?
<zerokills> hehe, i was thinkin that too ;p
<kong0> meant no offense dude
<vHintswen> i'm in xorgconfig but i don't know what my vedio card is, what can i do?
* cthulfuego pokes kong0 
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i got ubuntu to run on a p233 with 32mb ram today
<cthulfuego> vHintswen: Run 'lspci' in a console.
<waterbeetle> java webstart a jnlp file?  howto?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> works good
<CountDown> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Whoa, cool.  Did you have to do anything special for that?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nope
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> just update the vid card a little
<vHintswen> thx
<cthulfuego> ChurcH_of_FoamY: I assume you're not running Gnome on it?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it was a compaq deskpro
<CountDown> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Just the install disk?  Can you run OO.org?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes i am
<cthulfuego> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Are you _insane_ ?
<microhaxo> ok
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nope runs smooth too ^_^
<microhaxo> i untared it
<CountDown> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Your drive must be grinding doing all that swapping.
<microhaxo> its a folder
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> surprised the hell outta me
<microhaxo> with other folders
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nope
<microhaxo> now what
<cthulfuego> it doesn't even run smoothly on a box with 256Mb here
<waterbeetle> linux brings new life to old computers...
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i thought it would but to my surprise it just worked
<CountDown> microhaxo: Hmm.  Does it look like there's a .deb in there?  what kind of files are there?
<microhaxo> folders
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> no hi swapping or nothin
<Nard> ok guys
<microhaxo> .sh
<microhaxo> ?
<microhaxo> usr
<microhaxo> bin, lib share
<cthulfuego> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Um. Xorg uses more ram to run that that box has. it *has* to swap if it were to run Gnome.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i just did a normal install and it worked download times and compile times where
<Nard> When i play .avi files in mplayer they are extremely slow and choppy. These avi files are anime which has subtitles so i am wondering if there is somehting i have to set up
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> something to be desired
<kong0> *SLOW REACTION* ouch dude
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> well it has one of those noisy hard drives ya know
<vHintswen> how can i check how much memory i got on my card?
<iamnow> whats a good calendar?
<siimo> hi can the guy that was telling  me to use checkinstall for gaim, how do i use it?
<CountDown> I have no idea what kind of files you have, but it seems that you are meant to run the shell script (.sh) to do something.  Doing so could be very bad if you don't trust the source of these files.
<kong0> im going to dl some naruto :P
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's actually running ver quiet you can tell when it's seeking and looking for data
<Nannohiiri> paska
<vHintswen> how can i check how much memory i got on my vedio card?
<Nannohiiri> pissa
<Nannohiiri> paskapas
<Nannohiiri> paskapas
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it makes noises only a 3.2 gighd but it runs
<vHintswen> ?
<Nannohiiri> wher is the hacking buton on plinxu?
<Nannohiiri> i want to know
<kong0> man, u gotta love theese forums
<Nannohiiri> help me i ge tmy
<Nannohiiri> mandrake fixed
<Nard> so can any one help me
<vHintswen> how can i check how much memory i got on my vedio card?
<eirh> how i can
<Nannohiiri> i installed mandrake 6.3 4 hours
<siimo> vHintswen, what card
<eirh> hack
<eirh> microsift.com
<Nannohiiri> wher is hacking button
<eirh> i hate
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> then i had to try it on a mac 5400/120 and it works just fine there too
<eirh> because my windowsi is brokening
<Nannohiiri> i tould that the linux is hacking for hacker
<eirh> hahahaha!
<eirh> thats why i using ubuntu
<eirh> its so cool
<Nannohiiri> hahaha! eirh you stupid be quiet i was here first u stupid
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea it is
<eirh> i like the open sourcdi!!
<vHintswen> lol no clue
<eirh> you can edit it much!
<eirh> but how i hack???
<siimo> no clue??
<Nannohiiri> i care about that it is open source
<vHintswen> lspci gave me a few results dunno which is vedio card
<eirh> i had hacking program
<Nannohiiri> i can do somehthing with it
<Nannohiiri> 99% can
<eirh> just was hacking putong
<Nannohiiri> i think
<LinuxJones> Nannohiiri, stop spamming
<Nard>  When i play .avi files in mplayer they are extremely slow and choppy. These avi files are anime which has subtitles so i am wondering if there is somehting i have to set up
<eirh> where is linux hacking buton
<eirh> i wahtin!!1
<siimo> vHintswen, which one says VGA
<eirh> YOU STUPID ASSHOLES
<Nannohiiri> linuxjones stop gaying
<eirh> WHY DONT YOU TELL ME
<eirh> YOU IDIOTS
<vHintswen> 1 sec
<eirh> HAHAHAHA!!!
<eirh> IM GONA HACKER YOU
<eirh> HAHAHAHAHA
<Nannohiiri> IM TOO
<eirh> I HAVE MAB NET TOOLS V3
<eirh> YOU STUPIDS
<Nannohiiri> EIRH COME TO MY ANTILINUXHACKINGLCNA?
<eirh> HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!
<eirh> =DXD
<eirh> YEAH
<Nannohiiri> PLEESE?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wow dude that was quite rude
<Nannohiiri> PLESE
<eirh> LETS GO THERE
<Nard> WILL SOMEONEHELP ME!!!!!!!!
<Nannohiiri> ok
<Nard>  When i play .avi files in mplayer they are extremely slow and choppy. These avi files are anime which has subtitles so i am wondering if there is somehting i have to set up
<eirh> #LINUXHACKERZ
<Nannohiiri> #89248949843
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> now shut up and go away
<eirh> YOU SHUTTING UP
<eirh> YOU STUPIDOSZ
<eirh> I HATEING U
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> before you invoke my squerlly rath
<eirh> WHY DONT YOU TELL ME WHERE IS HACKING BUTTOn
<Nannohiiri> #89248949843
<Nannohiiri> #89248949843
<Nannohiiri> #89248949843
<Nannohiiri> #89248949843
<Nannohiiri> #89248949843
<Nannohiiri> #89248949843
<Nannohiiri> #89248949843
<HrdwrBoB> ChurcH_of_FoamY: squirrely
<eirh> YOU WANT IT FOR YOURSELFING
<Nannohiiri> #89248949843
<eirh> I KNOWING
<eirh> YOU STUPID
<Nannohiiri> come ther
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> good now go away you 10 tear old fucktard
<eirh> ASSHOLES
<Nard> HELP ME!!!!!!!!!!
<Nannohiiri> i hack u then
<Nannohiiri> #89248949843
<Nard>  When i play .avi files in mplayer they are extremely slow and choppy. These avi files are anime which has subtitles so i am wondering if there is somehting i have to set up
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thanx
<eirh> YOU STUPID
<Nannohiiri> #89248949843
<Nannohiiri> #89248949843
<eirh> TELL ME
<eirh> WHERE
<eirh> IS
<Nannohiiri> #89248949843
<eirh> LINUx
<eirh> HACKING
<eirh> BUTTOn
<Nannohiiri> JJOIN #89248949843
<eirh> YOU
<likkashot> common
<eirh> STUPID
<eirh> ASSHOLES
<eirh> =!!!?!?!?!?!?
<Nannohiiri> THER IS NO HACING BUTON
<iamnow> isnt there a gnome calendar?
<eirh> TELLING
<ablyss> iggy time
<eirh> ????
<eirh> ISTN TNERE?
<kong0> is he spamming or something?
<LinuxJones> la la la la
<Nannohiiri> ALL THE STUF ABOUT linuX HACKinG IS FALSE
<eirh> but i have nmap
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> can sumone kick this asshat please?
<eirh> i hack you with it
<likkashot> hey kid stop that
<Nannohiiri> THey liED TO uS
<Nannohiiri> STUPid GATs
<eirh> hey grown up jerk off!
<cthulfuego> iamnow: Evolution has calendaring capabilities.
<microhaxo> wtf
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> he gives linux a bad vibe
<microhaxo> ?
<Nannohiiri> .j #89248949843
<eirh> =D xD =D xD= DXD= DxD
<Nannohiiri> .j #89248949843
<eirh> =Dx D =)D XD
<Nannohiiri> .j #89248949843
<eirh> =D:P
<Nannohiiri> .j #89248949843
<eirh> =DXD
<eirh> =d
<Nannohiiri> .j #89248949843
<Nannohiiri> .j #89248949843
<eirh> x
<Nannohiiri> .j #89248949843
<Nannohiiri> .j #89248949843
<iamnow> cthulfuego: ok ill look thanks
<Nannohiiri> #89248949843
<eirh> i am linuxguru
<Nannohiiri> #89248949843
<eirh> ask meanything
<Nannohiiri> #89248949843
<eirh> i will tell you
<Nannohiiri> j #89248949843
<eirh> i am linux pro
<Nannohiiri> j #89248949843
<Nard>  When i play .avi files in mplayer they are extremely slow and choppy. These avi files are anime which has subtitles so i am wondering if there is somehting i have to set up
<Nannohiiri> i am linuxgayry
<eirh> proer than any of you
<eirh> hahahahaha!
<eirh> you stupid noobs!
<vHintswen> Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  5597/5598/6326 VGA (rev 68)
<eirh> hahahahahaha
<Nannohiiri> hahaha lol
<Nannohiiri> #89248949843
<Nannohiiri> .j #89248949843
<eirh> im gonna pwn you with my linux knowledge
<eirh> hahahahahahahha!!!
<eirh> HAHAHAHAHAAHHAHA
<eirh> HAHAHAHAHAAHHAHA
<eirh> HAHAHAHAHAAHHAHA
<cthulfuego> bob2/Amaranth/any ops: it's weekend, thus there are teenage trolls. Can you kindly squish them?
<eirh> HAHAHAHAHAAHHAHA
<eirh> HAHAHAHAHAAHHAHA
<eirh> HAHAHAHAHAAHHAHA
<eirh> HAHAHAHAHAAHHAHA
<eirh> HAHAHAHAHAAHHAHA
<eirh> HAHAHAHAHAAHHAHA
<Nannohiiri> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<eirh> HAHAHAHAHAAHHAHA
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes please
<microhaxo> what was that gunzip command>?
<eirh> HAHAHAHAHAAHHAHA
<eirh> HAHAHAHAHAAHHAHA
<Nannohiiri> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<eirh> HAHAHAHAHAAHHAHA
<Nannohiiri> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<Nard>  When i play .avi files in mplayer they are extremely slow and choppy. These avi files are anime which has subtitles so i am wondering if there is somehting i have to set up and i have never gotten a avi fiel to play before either
<eirh> HAHAHAHAHAAHHAHA
<Nannohiiri> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<thenuke> ircops?
<eirh> HAHAHAHAHAAHHAHA
<eirh> HAHAHAHAHAAHHAHA
<Nannohiiri> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<eirh> HAHAHAHAHAAHHAHA
<unreal> err, that's constructive isn't it
<eirh> HAHAHAHAHAAHHAHA
<eirh> HAHAHAHAHAAHHAHA
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> gotta love morons
<vHintswen> Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  5597/5598/6326 VGA (rev 68)
<kong0> right click eirh and choose kill this dude
<likkashot> fuck and I came here for help
<thenuke> btw, is there a channel for freenode ircops?
<cthulfuego> ChurcH_of_FoamY: if you don't feed them, they'll get bored and leave.
<hondje> thenuke: #freenode
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok i get it lol
<UdontKnow> thenuke: yes
<thenuke> hondje: ok, thanks
<Nard>  When i play .avi files in mplayer they are extremely slow and choppy. These avi files are anime which has subtitles so i am wondering if there is somehting i have to set up and i have never gotten a avi fiel to play before either
<UdontKnow> hondje: I am here
<kong0> who needed to know how u saw how much mb u had on your video card?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thanx for the tip ^_^
<cthulfuego> ChurcH_of_FoamY: '/ignore <kids>' works fine.
<nalioth> haha excess flood
<hondje> The power of Freenode :O
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok
<LinuxJones> this channel needs ops around this is bs
<unreal> heh
<nalioth> LinuxJones: yes i agree
<Nard> so is everyon done flooding and all
<hondje> Op me....
<Nard> so they can help me
* hondje is all about the abuse of power
* unreal always picks the best moments to return :)
<kong0> nobody needed to know that?
<UdontKnow> unreal: oi
<Nard>  When i play .avi files in mplayer they are extremely slow and choppy. These avi files are anime which has subtitles so i am wondering if there is somehting i have to set up and i have never gotten a avi fiel to play before either
<unreal> UdontKnow: hmm?
<LinuxJones> nalioth, there are about 100 regulars who are here all the time, give some of permissions to kick those trolls :D
<UdontKnow> unreal: oi means hello
<unreal> heh
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> that would be nice ^_^
<microhaxo> guys i have a debian file, how do i install it?
<unreal> UdontKnow: I noticed lilo removed me from the #freenode autovoice list again, for no reason at all (i've been idle for the last 5 months :P)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> sudo dpkg -i <filename>.deb
<microhaxo> k
<nalioth> LinuxJones: i agree
<likkashot> I need to install a driver but it need the kernel headers , i thought I have them but it doesnt work anything I could do to have it
<uyu> wenas
<Nard>  When i play .avi files in mplayer they are extremely slow and choppy. These avi files are anime which has subtitles so i am wondering if there is somehting i have to set up and i have never gotten a avi fiel to play before either
<uyu> alguno me ayuda
<cthulfuego> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<nalioth> Nard: hold up!
<likkashot> habla frances
<unreal> would anyone here have a clue why my USB keyboard works, and the USB mouse doesn't? or maybe the mouse doesn't work at all in pure-console mode
<nalioth> Nard: if someone knwos the answer to your question, they will speak up
<microhaxo> how do you install software thats i386 for a amd64 machine?
<Nard> ok
<nalioth> Nard: give the same queston a rest for a few minutes
<likkashot> I need to install a driver but it need the kernel headers , i thought I have them but it doesnt work anything I could do to have it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> brb smoke brake
<Jimbob> likkashot: open a terminal and type "uname  -a" then paste the result
<LinuxJones> ChurcH_of_FoamY, good idea
<kong0> how do you change to afk?
<likkashot> Linux ubuntu 2.6.10-5-amd64-generic
<nalioth> kong0: you get out of your chair and walk away
<Nard> haha
<vHintswen> lol
<vHintswen> there's no "afk" on IRC
<vHintswen> try: /nick kong0|AFK
<eb0x> How do I change the way my terminal outputs
<eb0x> For example
<kong0|afk> fett
<eyequeue> sheesh no, set an away status rather than annoying nickchanges
<kong0|afk> oh sry
<eb0x> I saw someone had this: wcampbel@botbay (rsa_respond): blah blah
<eb0x> but i have eb0x@ubuntu:~ $
<eb0x> How do I change it?
<cthulfuego> kong0|afk: Try just not typing, as opposed to changing the nickl or using an /away spam. People can see you've been idle via /whois anyway.
<Jimbob> likkashot: Ok, run sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.10-5-amd64-generic
<kong0|afk> man im so used to writing in my own language...
<unreal> would anyone here have a clue why my USB keyboard works, and the USB mouse doesn't?
<MidnightDevil> heya
<microhaxo> guys
<MidnightDevil> i have a question about apache
<cthulfuego> eb0x: man bash; seatch for 'PS1'
<microhaxo> i have point2play
<microhaxo> and it wont install!
<MidnightDevil> it hangs when i try to start it
<eyequeue> kong0|afk:  alt-a in that client
<thenuke> unreal: did you have ps/2 mouse before that USB-mouse?
<kong0> well im off for awhile then
<unreal> nope
<eb0x> cthulfuego: Thank you :)
<likkashot> nstall linux-headers-2.6.10-5-amd64-generic
<likkashot> Reading package lists... Done
<likkashot> Building dependency tree... Done
<likkashot> linux-headers-2.6.10-5-amd64-generic is already the newest version.
<likkashot> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<MidnightDevil> the question is - how do i completly remove it from my system ? cleaning all the crap
<unreal> it's a wireless keyboard and mouse that use the same USB receiver
<unreal> the keyboard works, but the mouse doesn't, which is weird
<eyequeue> MidnightDevil:  sudo dpkg --purge apache2
<unreal> (and no the batteries haven't ran out :P)
<kong0> no wait..
<kong0> I actually had a question..
<cthulfuego> MidnightDevil: COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l | grep apache | xargs apt-get remove --purge
<Jimbob> likkashot: Could you paste the output of your driver build to #flood?
<kong0> as im new here i dont know how to install zip files...
<kong0> should i extract and then do what?
<likkashot> ok
<eyequeue> kong0:  uncompress?  unzip foo.zip
<nalioth> kong0: extract adn read the README
<MidnightDevil> eyequeue it still lefts a apache2 at init.d
<kong0> hate read me's
<Nard> can i ask my question again yet nalioth
<vHintswen> then read it :P
<Razor-X> nalioth: http://www.kainx.org/journal/?view=20020202
<MidnightDevil> cthulfuego E: Couldn't find package ii
<eyequeue> MidnightDevil:  sudo dpkg --purge apache2 would remove /etc/init.d/apache2
<kong0> yeah alright
<unreal> thenuke: have any idea?
<cthulfuego> kong0: Well, that's what you get when you install 3rd party software.
<Razor-X> there's eterm's coder bitching up a storm
<kong0> hehe
<MidnightDevil> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove apache2 which isn't installed.
<MidnightDevil> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove would which isn't installed.
<MidnightDevil> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove remove which isn't installed.
<MidnightDevil> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove /etc/init.d/apache2 which isn't installed.
<Razor-X> but I think he has every right, IMO
<cthulfuego> MidnightDevil: oops!
<kong0> life's a bitch
<MidnightDevil> ups, sorry :/ but it still there.
<kong0> cya then
<Nard>  When i play .avi files in mplayer they are extremely slow and choppy. These avi files are anime which has subtitles so i am wondering if there is somehting i have to set up and i have never gotten a avi fiel to play before either
<eyequeue> MidnightDevil:  sudo dpkg --purge apache2 would remove /etc/init.d/apache2 <-- that is a sentence
<cthulfuego> MidnightDevil: COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l | grep apache | awk '{ print $2 }' | xargs apt-get remove --purge
<eyequeue> MidnightDevil:  sudo dpkg --purge apache2 <-- that is a command
<cthulfuego> MidnightDevil: You can also replace 'apt-get remove --purge' with 'dpkg -P'
<eyequeue> MidnightDevil:  but apache2 is already gone
<cthulfuego> eyequeue: it'
<cthulfuego> s probably in 'rc' status, meaning the config files are still there (including init)
<eyequeue> cthulfuego:  not after a dpkg --purge
<MidnightDevil> eyequeue it still hanging when something tries to run it, even if its to stop the service
<MidnightDevil> cthulfuego it hangs when trying to stop apache2
<cthulfuego> eyequeue: Has he run that yet?
<MidnightDevil> if i dont ctrl + c the stopping process takes the whole mem
<MidnightDevil> enough to knoc down X
<eyequeue> cthulfuego:  he even ran "sudo dpkg --purge apache2 would remove /etc/init.d/apache2" heh
<MidnightDevil> root 8539 99.5 21.7 92116 87652 pts/0 R+ 01:36 1:36 apache2 -t
<cthulfuego> MidnightDevil: edit /etc/init.d/apache2 and make the second line read 'ext 0' without quotes. Then try dpkg --purge apache2 again.
<cthulfuego> MidnightDevil: sorry, 'exit 0' not 'ext 0'
<virgule> Just a few words to let the world know what's my opinion about Ubuntu Hoary--> YEEEAAH!!!! finally a distro that work the right way: fast, clean, easy-enough, well maintained and all the rest <-- ::cheese::
<eyequeue> s/ext/exit/
<MidnightDevil> okay
<cthulfuego> MidnightDevil: That will make the stop command exit immediately and force dpkg to remove it.
<MidnightDevil> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove apache2 which isn't installed.
<cthulfuego> MidnightDevil: Then /etc/init.d/apache2 should not exist anymore.
<MidnightDevil> its there
<cthulfuego> !find /etc/init.d/apache2
<MidnightDevil> u thing that something else other then apache itself is doing it
<MidnightDevil> root@devil:/etc/init.d # find /etc/init.d/apache2
<MidnightDevil> /etc/init.d/apache2
<myss> Hello, I am new to linux. Where can I write my personal startup scripts?
<Spug> in a text editor
<cthulfuego> MidnightDevil: That was a bot command, not one for you ;-)
<MidnightDevil> or vi! :)
<myss> :) thanks
<billytwowilly> lol. I upgraded firefox and now I can get to https://www.webmail.shaw.ca because firefox says it doesn't have any common encryption protocols with that url.
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of '/etc/init.d/apache2' returned no results.
<MidnightDevil> cthulfuego lol, well worked either way :P
<Spug> MidnightDevil: vi is a text editor :(
<eyequeue> myss:  stsem > preferences > session
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> back
<myss> whicj file should I open with that text editor?
<MidnightDevil> and isnt it nice ?
<cthulfuego> MidnightDevil: Are there any other apache packages installed?
<myss> ok
<Spug> MidnightDevil: yes!
<waterbeetle> anyone know how to run a jnpl file in firefox?
<cthulfuego> MidnightDevil: apache2-common maybe?
<eyequeue> myss:  system > preferences > session
<MidnightDevil> cthulfuego i had apache and apache2, but apache is gone
<Spug> MidnightDevil: although i prefer vim ;)
<kong0> lol i was trying to watch an .avi movie and all i got was sound (pretty nice) and some laggy bubbles (supposedly som screen saver in the player) i used totem, tried to that same file with mplayer and nothing happened...except now i cant turn mplayer off....what should i do?
<cthulfuego> MidnightDevil: apache2-mpm-prefork maybe?
<MidnightDevil> anyway to apache* ?
<cthulfuego> MidnightDevil: dpkg -l | grep apache
<cthulfuego> MidnightDevil: ANything with sttaus 'ii' or 'rc' still has files on the system.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hmm
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> somehow i installed mozilla stuff i'm not gonna use :(
<unreal> would anyone here have a clue why my USB keyboard works, and the USB mouse doesn't?
<unreal> it's a wireless keyboard and mouse that use the same USB receiver
<MidnightDevil> where can o copy past 4 lines?
<cthulfuego> MidnightDevil: Just paste *only* the package names.
<kong0> ok i wrote something really long and big and everybody just ignores it...
<MidnightDevil> apache2-common
<MidnightDevil> apache-mpm-wo
<MidnightDevil> apache2-utils
<MidnightDevil> when i try to remove apache2-common i get:
<cthulfuego> MidnightDevil: Remove apache2-mpm-worker first
<kong0> im just going to have to watch the movie on my WINDOWS (holywater against linux geeks)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hey holy water don't work on us
<kong0> holy **** nobody reacted on that...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jbailey]  by ChanServ
<vHintswen> yewah... WINDOWS works LINUX doesn't
<vHintswen> yeah*
<concept10> stop trying to stir up the zealots
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> pats out falms from holy water
<eyequeue> bah
<cthulfuego> Are those trolls still here?
<MidnightDevil> cthulfuego i got a /etc/init.d/apache2: line 2: ext: command not found
<DanielC> kong0:  :-)
<concept10> kong0, whats your problem?
<MidnightDevil> invoke-rc.d: initscript apache2, action "stop" failed.
<cthulfuego> MidnightDevil: 'exit ' not 'ext'
<MidnightDevil> subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 127
<MidnightDevil> oh ok cthulfuego
<MidnightDevil> sorry didint got that :)
<DanielC> kong0:  I wish I could help you. I don't know how to play .avi files on Ubuntu.
<DanielC> concept10: kong0 is asking about playing .avi files. He's only getting sound on totem.
<concept10> DanielC, kong0 - install gxine and w32 codecs and totem-xine
<concept10> kong0, do you have win32 codecs?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> www.illwillpress.com new foamy cartoon ^_^
<MidnightDevil> now when i try list the apache packages i get this
<MidnightDevil> root@devil:/etc/init.d # dpkg -l | grep apache
<MidnightDevil> rc apache2-common 2.0.54-4
<concept10> kong0, the default totem uses gstreamer, doesnt work on system either, install totem-xine instead
<MidnightDevil> but when i try to remove it i get Package apache2-common is not installed, so not removed
<litheum> i have seen ** (gnome-cups-icon:12721): WARNING **: failed request with status 1030 about six million times
<concept10> kong0, open up synaptic
<DanielC> concept10:  Is gxine and totem-xine on the archives? Where would I find the w32 codecs? I do have access to a Windows system (though I don't really use it).
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hmm weard no sound >.<
<concept10> DanielC, kong0 - open up synaptic I will tell you what to get
<kong0> open
<cthulfuego> MidnightDevil: yes, run 'dpkg -P apache2-common'
<concept10> kong0, type totem in search
<MidnightDevil> cthulfuego anyway to run that command leaving /var/www/ alone?
<MidnightDevil> :)
<kong0> ok
<concept10> kong0, do you have totem-gstreamer installed????
<cthulfuego> MidnightDevil: copy /var/www to elsewhere, then run it,.
<kong0> not anymore...now i got xine
<DanielC> concept10: I'm following your instructions. I see totem-xine. I have totem-gstreamer installed but not totem-xine.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hmm no sound in mozilla any ideas guys?
<kong0> i have only xine i think i replaced it with the terminal install of xine
<MidnightDevil> yay!
<MidnightDevil> removed
<MidnightDevil> .D
<concept10> DanielC, kong0 - mark totem-xine for installation it should uninstall totem-gstreamer
<kong0> ok done
<DanielC> concept10: yup. done.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> damnit first time i've had this problem
<concept10> kong0, also install w32 codecs (type in search box)
<j_> Anybody have working a SBLIve with MIDI?
<concept10> search 'w32'
<kong0> already have that one
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok i have sound in ubuntu but when i try to play a cartoon
<concept10> okay, apply and then try to play avis and let me know
<DanielC> concept10: I see mingw32, no codecs.
<MidnightDevil> cthulfuego seems to be removed now. to install it again, apt-get install apache2 ?
<kong0> but that requires some silvebelll wometing
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i have no sound in the cartoon any ideas?
<BROKEN_LADDER> why can't i kill this process?
<kong0> search w32codec
<kong0> i foun
<BROKEN_LADDER> 1000      6176  0.1  1.0  16328 10248 pts/0    D    18:07   0:00 thoggen
<kong0> d
<concept10> DanielC, you might need to update your repositories - did you try to search for w32?
<BROKEN_LADDER> kill -9 6176 isn't working.
<j_> Anybody have working a SBLIve with MIDI?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kong0 me?
<DanielC> concept10: yes.
<kong0> church no not u :P
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok lol
<concept10> DanielC, you might need to add repos
<kong0> linux is more user friendly than i thought it would be...
<concept10> DanielC, have you added repos from the ubuntuguide?
<likkashot> notI
<DanielC> concept10: I have not.
<BROKEN_LADDER> how can i kill a process?
<DanielC> concept10: I guess I'll go to ubuntuguide.org and read up on this.
<concept10> DanielC, thats why you dont see them
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> damnit i can't get sound with my toons >.<
<waterbeetle> any help with jnlp ?
<concept10> BROKEN_LADDER, kill <process number>
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> they play but no sound
<DanielC> concept10: Thanks for pointing me in the right direction. I'll go read.
<concept10> DanielC, np
<BROKEN_LADDER> concept10 i'm doing that.  not working.
<kong0> GOD DAMN THIS IS COOOL!!! it works...thx concept10
<kong0> i love linux
<DanielC> :-)
<BROKEN_LADDER> 1000      6160 14.0  4.2  67872 42980 pts/0    D+   17:55   2:33 thoggen
<likkashot> I love linux when it works fine
<kong0> daniel it is easy
<DanielC> I love Deiban derivatives.
<likkashot> :(
<concept10> BROKEN_LADDER, it may have more than one process
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone have any idea why i can't play sound in my cartoons?
<BROKEN_LADDER> kill -9 6160
<BROKEN_LADDER> that same process is still in ps
<likkashot> for 3 days now I cant fix shit
<likkashot> sorry
<MidnightDevil> cthulfuego seems to be removed now. to install it again, apt-get install apache2 ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> concept10 i keep killing that process but it still shows up.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it flash player 7 i'm using
<cthulfuego> MidnightDevil: yep
<kong0> just open the terminal wich is located in applications - system - terminal
<BROKEN_LADDER> concept10 i did 'killall thoggen' and it's still in there.
<waterbeetle> javaws or jnlp in firefox?  help?
<concept10> BROKEN_LADDER, what are you trying to kill?
<BROKEN_LADDER> thoggen
<kong0> and write following: sudo apt-get install totem xine
<MidnightDevil> ok :)
<concept10> ps aux | grep thoggen
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> am i doing something wrong?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i did that.
<concept10> BROKEN_LADDER, how many processes show up?
<cthulfuego> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Yes, you're using flash.
<BROKEN_LADDER> 1000      6160 12.7  4.2  67872 42980 pts/0    D+   17:55   2:33 thoggen
<BROKEN_LADDER> 1000      6176  0.0  1.0  16328 10248 pts/0    D    18:07   0:00 thoggen
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh is there something else i should be using to play it then?
<MidnightDevil> cthulfuego it seems to be behaving the same way it was before, when i try to start the service, it hangs, nothing happens, i have to ctrl + c to continue, and meanwhile it takes the whole mem!
<concept10> kill 6160 && kill 6176
<cthulfuego> ChurcH_of_FoamY: No, it's just that flash is broken at the best of time.
<BROKEN_LADDER> doesn't work.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> damnit
<BROKEN_LADDER> still there in ps aux
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> that bites a$$
<concept10> BROKEN_LADDER, what is thoggen?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> when will they fix it?
<RastaMahata> killall -9 thoggen
<BROKEN_LADDER> concept10 a dvd ripping and encoding app that uses ogg theora.=
<cthulfuego> ChurcH_of_FoamY: dpkg-reconfigure -plow mozilla-firefox and see if it asks the sound wrapper question again.
<BROKEN_LADDER> RastaMahata  doesn't work.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> do i have to sudo that?
<cthulfuego> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Macromedia needs to open he flash player for it to be fixed, and that's not going to happen.
<cthulfuego> ChurcH_of_FoamY: yes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok thanx
<cthulfuego> The stupid thing *only* works on Linux x86.
<kong0> where can i get jawa to linux?
<concept10> BROKEN_LADDER, oh well - sometimes when that happens to me, i log off and I log back on and check again
<BROKEN_LADDER> sweet jesus.
<MidnightDevil> cthulfuego it seems to be behaving the same way it was before, when i try to start the service, it hangs, nothing happens, i have to ctrl + c to continue, and meanwhile it takes the whole mem!
<RastaMahata> I hate java :@
<kong0> would really like to have it since i want to have azerues
<cthulfuego> kong0: Go to java.sun.com and doenload the jre 1.5 .bin file (NOT the .rpm.bin)
<kong0> how do i install that?
<concept10> kong0, have you read the ubuntuguide.org?
<kong0> no way man
<cthulfuego> MidnightDevil: Dunno then. ANything in bug reports on ubuntuforums?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> damnit no it dosent
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it just updated the regestry
<kong0> im a practical man learn by do....
<RastaMahata> i hate java, tomcat, jsp, servlets and beans... and the model 2 web applications! :@
<kong0> i cant read myself to wisdom
<cthulfuego> kong0: You don't install the bin. You convert it using the 'make-jpkg' command.
<kong0> ahh man lame
<kong0> then what?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> uggh no faomy sounds :(
<cthulfuego> kong0: Then you end up with a .deb file.
<cthulfuego> !java
<ubotu> rumour has it, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//Java
<kong0> wich i do what with?
<cthulfuego> Read the page.
<RastaMahata> i installed it form backports, but I think backports are hated here.. I love them...
<lsuactiafner> BROKEN_LADDER : put your caps lock off please
<concept10> kong0, some things are practical some things are just quicker, you wont learn linux in a weekend!
<cthulfuego> RastaMahata: Backports *can* break upgrades.
<RastaMahata> see? :P
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ughhh macromedia sucks
<cthulfuego> RastaMahata: Your english sucks.
<kong0> I tried reading the install read me for mplayer and that went straight to hell....
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> can something else play flash thats not flash player?
<cthulfuego> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Quicktime on Mac/Windoze
<kong0> why wont u use flashplayer?
<RastaMahata> cthulfuego, Thats because I speak spanish, no english.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> cause theres no sound
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> :(
<RastaMahata> not*
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so i was thinking there might be an alternative
<lsuactiafner> ChurcH_of_FoamY : mplayer has limited support
<concept10> kong0, its better to stick with apps in the repos
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hmmm how to get
<cthulfuego> RastaMahata: One person saying something has the possibility of breaking something else is not the same as an entire channel hating it.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> apt-get?
<kong0> uhhhh english?
<kong0> stick with programs in what?
<kong0> repos?
<waterbeetle> I used backports too.  for j2re 1.5, how can I run a jnlp file?  It should run in firefox, but it wont work
<zever> kong0 repos=repositories
<kong0> ok i got repos better than the other
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hows the mplayer 686 package run?
<zever> kong0 what other
<concept10> anyone use streamtuner / streamripper?
<kong0> not at all for me...byt hey..im a noob
<kong0> haha just a joke no bother
<vinux> concept10, I use streamtuner
<kong0> zever i still have no clue what repos mean
<kong0> :D
<concept10> i wonder how to stop streamripper without closing the terminal
<BROKEN_LADDER> HI..I'M in linux, and i just had to reboot my computer to stop two processes.
<Razor-X> anyone here use eterm?
<RastaMahata> cthulfuego, I'm not here to fight... Backports is one of the many solutions an user has to easilly install Java.
<cthulfuego> kong0: Have you looked at the wiki pages for java yet?
<Razor-X> BROKEN_LADDER: why?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> repos are a place where all the goodies for ubuntu are stored
<kong0> hmm is it a folder?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> no some where on the net
<cthulfuego> RastaMahata: Indeed. I just note that when that uses wants to upgrade to a newer ubuntu/distro release the backport _can_ interfere.
<waterbeetle> RastaMahata: do you know how to run a jnlp file in firefox?
<concept10> kong0, a repo (repository) is a server with all of the pre-compiled .debs
<kbrooks> ummm.
<damjan> hi all..  I want to install mp3 and divx support in my hoary butI can't find what's the repository that has those
<MidnightDevil> cthulfuego i cant pvt u can i ?
<MidnightDevil> :/
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> arggh i can't watch foamy >.<
<cthulfuego> !restricted
<ubotu> methinks restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<lsuactiafner> BROKEN_LADDER : 1. you never reboot in linux, 2. kill -9 pid kills shit.
<cthulfuego> damjan: See the restricted url.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm gonna wright a nasty letter to the makers of flash
<kbrooks> can i EASILY make a debian package?
<BROKEN_LADDER> lsuactiafner no it didn't in my case.
<lsuactiafner> BROKEN_LADDER " <concept10> kill 6160 && kill 6176
<BROKEN_LADDER> lsuactiafner  it did not work
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> tell them to get off there butts and fix it
<RastaMahata> waterbeetle, when firefox asks you "what to do", you select the "open with..." option, then from the list select "another one", then browse to "/usr/bin/javaws"
<cthulfuego> MidnightDevil: yes, but it will get ignored.
<BROKEN_LADDER> lsuactiafner I did it about 20 times.  i even tried sudo before it.
<lsuactiafner> BROKEN_LADDER : linux doesnt continue with pids once you kill -9
<BROKEN_LADDER> lsuactiafner i've used linux off and on for a few years and i've never seen this behavior before.
<Razor-X> BROKEN_LADDER: what does it say?
<BROKEN_LADDER> lsuactiafner they still showed up in ps aux.
<lsuactiafner> you didnt use kill -9 now did you:? only kill.
<waterbeetle> RastaMahata: where can I get javaws?  I don't have that
<BROKEN_LADDER> lsuactiafner i used kill -9.
<kbrooks> can i EASILY make a debian package?
<MidnightDevil> cthulfuego wonder if u ssh could have a closer idea of what seems to be restricting apache to run and crash the whole machine
<RastaMahata> waterbeetle, do you have backports?
<waterbeetle> yes
<lsuactiafner> BROKEN_LADDER : chances of it happenin is 0.01%
<waterbeetle> Rastamahata: I searched for that, yes I do have backports, couldn't find it
<lsuactiafner> but i dont care. i'm goint to sleep
<lsuactiafner> Sun Jun 19 03:29:07 SAST 2005
<BROKEN_LADDER> lsuactiafner perhaps you'd like a paste of my terminal history.
<RastaMahata> waterbeetle, sudo apt-get install sun-j2sdk1.5
<bl4cktone> anyone know how a n00b would begin installing enlightenment
<lsuactiafner> no i dont.
<waterbeetle> RastaMahata: thanks!
<BROKEN_LADDER>   483  ps aux | grep thoggen
<BROKEN_LADDER>   484  kill -9 6160 6176
<BROKEN_LADDER>   485  ps aux | grep thoggen
<BROKEN_LADDER>   486  kill 6160 && kill 6176
<BROKEN_LADDER>   487  ps aux | grep thoggen
<BROKEN_LADDER>   488  sudo kill 6160 ; sudo kill 6176
<lsuactiafner> goodnight.
<BROKEN_LADDER>   489  ps aux | grep thoggen
<BROKEN_LADDER>   490  killall -9 thoggen
<BROKEN_LADDER>   491  ps aux | grep thoggen
<BROKEN_LADDER>   492  sudo killall -9 thoggen
<lsuactiafner> i said NOOOOO
<BROKEN_LADDER>   493  ps aux | grep thoggen
<BROKEN_LADDER>   494  mount
<kbrooks> BROKEN_LADDER, NO FLOODING
<BROKEN_LADDER>   495  thoggen
<lsuactiafner> argh
<BROKEN_LADDER>   496  ps aux | grep thoggen
<BROKEN_LADDER>   497  sudo killall -9 thoggen
<BROKEN_LADDER> lsuactiafner then stfu.
<ThE__OnE> pastebin
<RastaMahata> waterbeetle, after it's installed, follow the instrctions I told you before to open Java Web Start
<lsuactiafner> BROKEN_LADDER : dont paste here
<RastaMahata> +files
<BROKEN_LADDER> lsuactiafner looks like a used kill -9, eh moron?
<kbrooks> BROKEN_LADDER, BE NICE!!!!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> um spam makes the internet sad :(
<ThE__OnE> bronson, maybe next time you can try pastebin?
<waterbeetle> RastaMahata: cool, gotit
<ThE__OnE> broken, maybe next time you can try pastebin?
<lsuactiafner> BROKEN_LADDER : behave.
<BROKEN_LADDER> lsuactiafner don't be a jerk.
<kbrooks> BROKEN_LADDER, you besta listen to lsuactiafner
<lsuactiafner> and dont expect me to help you ever again
<kbrooks> BROKEN_LADDER, BEHAVE!
<Razor-X> BROKEN_LADDER: we're a community channel, we aren't payed to help
<^thehatsrule^> BROKEN_LADDER: look at the rules :/
* kbrooks is pissed
<BROKEN_LADDER> you're also not paid to insult my intelligence, or assume i didn't do something the way i was told.
<lsuactiafner> its 0330 here and i'm helpin you so dont bash me.
<ThE__OnE> yes, please behave, these guys can help, heck they even helped me with some of the common sence Q
<kbrooks> BROKEN_LADDER, LEAVE NOW!!!!!
<Razor-X> BROKEN_LADDER: there are a lot of things people don't do, I'm pretty sure many people here are more experienced with Linux than you are
<lsuactiafner> BROKEN_LADDER : according to my log kill -9 wasnt mentioned but next time i see you needin help i wont give a damn
<DanielC> concept10: Do you know which hoary repository has the w32 codecs? Is it restricted? multiverse?
<^thehatsrule^> i think its multiverse
<kbrooks> BROKEN_LADDER, if u arent gonna leave, you should get a LIFE and STOP ACTING LIKE A JERK.
<DanielC> thanks
<kbrooks> BROKEN_LADDER, you seem to have a broken backbone. you seem to be tired
<RastaMahata> I HATE SERVLETS
<damjan> cthulfuego: yes I've read that, and I added that repository to apt-get but it still cant find liblame0
* BROKEN_LADDER uses thoggen to encode MATRIX I to theora.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i wasn't being a jerk.
<BROKEN_LADDER> he was.
<kbrooks> BROKEN_LADDER, also, you seem to act like a 2 year old
<BROKEN_LADDER> no he did.
<kbrooks> BROKEN_LADDER, GET OUT!
<BROKEN_LADDER> i was politely asking for help.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> no yu where spamming
<bl4cktone> come on guys
<ninwa> In Mplayer is there anyway to stretch a video a larger resultion (despite video quality), it seems to want to play it at its native resolution, resizing the window only increases the border size.
<BROKEN_LADDER> fine.  maybe with time, you'll calm down and see that i'm right.
<kbrooks> BROKEN_LADDER, either i'm serious or i'm not, and i'm SERIOUS this time!
<RastaMahata> ninwa, in properties, select a different video filter
<kbrooks> grrrr
<kbrooks> that asshole
<lsuactiafner> ninwa : combination of -zoom -fs -xy 2 or -x 2 effect
<iamnow> is there a gnome calendar? whats the best calendar for organizing us deadbeats
<lsuactiafner> ninwa : i use -force-avi-aspect when i rip to get a dvd aspect on it
<anto9us> iamnow: have you tried evolution?
<kbrooks> ok
<truz24> Is there a guide on upgrading to a kernel on Kernel.org ?
<truz24> in ubuntu ?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i found out yesterday how easy it is to convert a die-hard windows fan to linux
<MidnightDevil> any alternative to apache that supports php ?
<MidnightDevil> :/
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> show em a copy of ubuntu ^_^
<ninwa> -zoom did the trick, thanks
<LinuxJones> truz24, you should stick with the Ubuntu kernel
<truz24> LinuxJones, I would for production, but I just wanted to test it out and etc.  But I guess there are ubuntu specific patches needed ?
<kbrooks> MidnightDevil, hmmm
<lsuactiafner> ChurcH_of_FoamY : make them run IE, thats enough to make me scream and have nightmares
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i hate ie
<clockradiokurt> hey
<lsuactiafner> yeh cant use it
<clockradiokurt> i need some help
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> actually i hate windoes now
<clockradiokurt> when i try to install ubuntu
<MidnightDevil> kbrooks ?
<LinuxJones> truz24, yes exactly :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> that it fried my vid card
<clockradiokurt> i get an error
<kbrooks> ChurcH_of_FoamY, why do u hate wnblows
<kbrooks> win*
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it freid my vid card
<kbrooks> u sure?
<clockradiokurt> can someone help me install warty warthog?
<kbrooks> 100% sure?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh yea chips that are supposed to be black are white and flaky
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> even the gpu
<cthulfuego> !kpkg is make-kpkg clean; make-kpkg --revision $(date +'%Y%m%d') --append-to-version=-$(hostname) --rootcmd fakeroot clean; make-kpkg --revision $(date +'%Y%m%d') --append-to-version=-$(hostname) --rootcmd fakeroot kernel_image modules_image;
<ubotu> okay, cthulfuego
<clockradiokurt> can someone help me?
<LinuxJones> truz24, this is a server you want to run ?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> whith what?
<kbrooks> clockradiokurt, install hoary instead.....but you can upgrade
<clockradiokurt> who knows a lot about ubuntu install
<clockradiokurt> well
<anto9us> MidnightDevil: Zope has a PHP parser
<Wimpie> needs some help.  Have installed first ubunt THEN xp.  Need to get XP to dual boot.  How ?
<clockradiokurt> i cant get the iso to burn right
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> what are you using?
<cthulfuego> truz24: Fetch a tarball from kernel.org. Unpack it. Cd to the source dir, run the full command I just added to uboto
<clockradiokurt> but i have a warty cd on hand
<clockradiokurt> nero
<lsuactiafner> windows doesnt allow me to make it run like i want it to run, its unpredictable inconsisntant..
<superbot> hello, I am dumb, but feel free to speak to me!
<clockradiokurt> okay
<superbot> hello, I am dumb, but feel free to speak to me!
<kbrooks> Wimpie, uhh....not swure, but you could reinstall grub
<superbot> hello, I am dumb, but feel free to speak to me!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i have had great sucsess with that prog
<superbot> hello, I am dumb, but feel free to speak to me!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> what version
<superbot> hello, I am dumb, but feel free to speak to me!
<kbrooks> superbot, get out
<clockradiokurt> let me tell you what my problem is with both warty and hog
<waterbeetle> there is a channel for bots
<kbrooks> superbot, part
<waterbeetle> not here
<clockradiokurt> when i install both
<kbrooks> lol
<clockradiokurt> i get the same error
<lsuactiafner> Wimpie : boot from cdrom and someone else how to get your boot record fixed from there
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> try cleaning out your cd rom
<clockradiokurt> not enough space on /var/log/syslog
<clockradiokurt> or i mean
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> if the lens is dirty you will get errors
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i use a cd lens cleaner after every ten hours of use
<clockradiokurt> really
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> before that ubuntu woulden't burn right
<clockradiokurt> will that make the difference?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea
<clockradiokurt> well
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it will
<clockradiokurt> i have the cds
<clockradiokurt> that work
<clockradiokurt> but
<clockradiokurt> when i install
<clockradiokurt> is the problem
<lsuactiafner> md5sums rock..
<Wimpie> Can I use the standard installation CD ? How do I avoid a reinstall ?
<clockradiokurt> like i start installing
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> could be that the lens is dirty
<clockradiokurt> and i get the base installation fine
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and it's not receving the lazer right
<lsuactiafner> Wimpie : yeh, but ask someone else to guide you, but the method to fix is to just reinstall grub or lilo..
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> becuase of dust particles
<clockradiokurt> but the same error on two different cd's?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's possible i have seen stranger shit with win
<clockradiokurt> well
<clockradiokurt> let me tell you what happens
<clockradiokurt> and then decide
<lsuactiafner> i dont know the boot prompts by heart
<clockradiokurt> okay
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i almost got rid of the cd rom before i figured out the lens was dirty
<clockradiokurt> well i get this error
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's a 250 dollar superdrive
<clockradiokurt> "not enough space on /var filesystem.
<clockradiokurt> "
<clockradiokurt> then
<ZoomZoom> hello guys
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> are you trying to burn to dvd?
<lsuactiafner> i think he's disk is full...
<ZoomZoom> I just installed ubuntu but...
<cthulfuego> clockradiokurt: run 'sudo apt-get clean'
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> could be
<lsuactiafner> and make him do an md5checksum on the iso
<ZoomZoom> I keep getting an video error
<litheum> i'm getting tons of errors regarding locales on my new 5.04 install. is this a known problem that there's an easy fix for?
<clockradiokurt> then i get "check /car/log/syslog or virtual console 4
<clockradiokurt> "
<ZoomZoom> I think that ubuntu does not like ati
<ZoomZoom> I have a radeon x100 pro
<clockradiokurt> got any solutions?
<ZoomZoom> scratch that
<cthulfuego> ZoomZoom: Nothing likes new ATI cards, except Windows.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i used an invida with no problem
<ZoomZoom> x7xx pro
<clockradiokurt> ??
<stuNNed> is there way to build a .deb from alsa-driver?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> untill winsux fried it
<cthulfuego> !fglrx
<ubotu> cthulfuego: I give up, what is it?
<ZoomZoom> x700 pro
<ZoomZoom> sorry
<kbrooks> whoa
<kbrooks> the google cache is useful
<clockradiokurt> i cant run "sudo=apt-get clean
<ZoomZoom> any suggestions?
<novaflare> how did windows fry a vid card?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea uncle google rocks
<clockradiokurt> because i cant get it to install
<anto9us> kbrooks: very :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's very hardware intensive
<kbrooks> http://64.233.167.104/search?q=cache:ejDBxnYRDXwJ:pragma.kicks-ass.org/ircscripts/rafb.py+rafb.py&hl=en&client=firefox
<kbrooks> :)
<clockradiokurt> got any more idea's?
<cthulfuego> !fglrx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubotu> cthulfuego: okay
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> if your hardware has anything wrong with it it will burn out
<cthulfuego> ZoomZoom: Go read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thats why i am a linux convert now
<clockradiokurt> ?
<clockradiokurt> okay
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> linux goes easy on your hard ware
<novaflare> not realy sounds like was some isue witht he card to me. Its extreamly hard for software to damage hardware. Course if somethign is keaping hardware maxxed out it could die from over heating
<LinuxJones> clockradiokurt, it's >>  sudo apt-get clean
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> maybe but it worked fine with 98 and me
<clockradiokurt> im not running ubuntu yet!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> put it in an xp box and that was it
<novaflare> and that could happen with any os linux windows osx etc
<clockradiokurt> im still on windows
<novaflare> sounds like somethign went wrong with the card to me
<clockradiokurt> and trying to install ubuntu on another hdd
<cthulfuego> clockradiokurt: You're not getting /var filesystem is full erors on windows.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea i get that i just think linux is easyer on hardware
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> night all see you tomorrow
<novaflare> i run mepis and xp dual boot (waiting for ubuntu breezy to come out)
<clockradiokurt> okay
<clockradiokurt> let me tell you exactaly whats going o
<clockradiokurt> n
<stuNNed> how to make a .deb out of a source package?
<novaflare> but ive never had trouble with windows and hardware
<clockradiokurt> right now im on windows
<clockradiokurt> xp
<cthulfuego> stuNNed: apt-get -b source <foo>
<clockradiokurt> i set another hdd, 6.4 gigs, to slave
<clockradiokurt> put my ubuntu warty cd in
<cthulfuego> stuNNed: or apt-get source foo, cd foo; dpkg-buildpackage -b
<clockradiokurt> go to install
<clockradiokurt> go thtough all the stuff
<Wimpie> lsuactiafner : ok installation fails after unclean target, then install grub and reboot ... thx
<clockradiokurt> get past base install
<clockradiokurt> get to "copying files to harddrive"
<clockradiokurt> and fails
<clockradiokurt> and says
<cthulfuego> clockradiokurt: Did you tell it to make a separate /var partition?
<clockradiokurt> yaeh
<clockradiokurt> i told it to format
<stuNNed> cthulfuego: trying to build latest alsa-driver but there is no debian dir within the source ...
<clockradiokurt> and then the two partitions
<cthulfuego> clockradiokurt: maybe you shouldn't. Reboot, tell it to use the entire disk, one partition.
<clockradiokurt> i think it said there wasnt enoguh room on the partition
<cthulfuego> stuNNed: alsa comes with the kernel.
<jdmcrx> hi im having trouble updating ubuntu..im trying to update and its asking for a password and i put the root password but it says its wrong =/
<clockradiokurt> you mean custom partition tables?
<clockradiokurt> *use custom partition tables?
<stuNNed> cthulfuego: yes but latest stable is 1.0.9b and not in ubuntu...is there still a way to build from source?
<cthulfuego> clockradiokurt: You should end up with about 6Gb of / and 512 or so Mb of swap.
<cthulfuego> stuNNed: Any reason you need 1.0.9a?
<cthulfuego> (or b?)
<clockradiokurt> so i need a bigger than 6.4 gb slave drive to install it on?
<jdmcrx> anyone?
<cthulfuego> clockradiokurt: No, 6.4Gb i fine. Just don't have it make seperate partitions for /var, /usr, /home etc
<clockradiokurt> okay
<clockradiokurt> let me try it
<clockradiokurt> ill be back
<clockradiokurt> thanks for the help
<anto9us> jdmcrx: use your own password
<jdmcrx> i did use my own password it keeps on saying its wrong :(
<kbrooks> jdmcrx, caps lock?
<jdmcrx> nope its off
<cthulfuego> jdmcrx: does 'sudo ls' work in a terminal?
<anto9us> jdmcrx: does your password contain numbers?
<jdmcrx> yes it contains numbers
<cthulfuego> jdmcrx: is num-lock on?
<anto9us> jdmcrx: did you use the numpad?
<jdmcrx> i don't have a numpad cause its on my laptop
<kbrooks> jdmcrx, which one"?
<kbrooks> you don't have a numpad
<kbrooks> or
<MidnightDevil> what alternatives i have to apache that supports php?
<kbrooks> you have a numpad
<kbrooks> ?
<jdmcrx> i just used the normal numbers on the top of the keyboard
<drummer87> can someone help me with smeg? it adds and removes menu items but it doesn't update the order i set the items to
<drummer87> won't add separators either
<drummer87> they show in smeg but not in the actual menu
<jdmcrx> when i did sudo ls it said: jdmcrx is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported.
<cthulfuego> jdmcrx: have you done a recent update?
<jdmcrx> nope i just installed it just now
<kbrooks> jdmcrx, well, you're effectively locked out
<kbrooks> installed what?
<jdmcrx> ubuntu
<cthulfuego> jdmcrx: Ok, this is fairly easy to fix. You need to boot the system in recovery mode (choose that in the GRUB menu).
<kbrooks> 5.04 or 4.10?
<simondood> hey all
<cthulfuego> jdmcrx: When you get to a command prompt, add your user account to the 'admin' group via 'adduser <user> admin'
<cthulfuego> jdmcrx: Then type 'exit' to continue booting.
<kbrooks> cthulfuego, whoa. that easy?
<jdmcrx> ok hopefully it works xD
<cthulfuego> jdmcrx: Alternatively, did you create a second user when instaloing ubuntu?
<cthulfuego> kbrooks: I've heard reports of people not being in the admin group and sudo having an admin group byd efault, yeah.
* Mez pokes kassetra 
<simondood> im haveing proplems with my network card after i took it out of my laptop then ran it then later put it back in and ran it
<simondood> it works
<simondood> but
<cthulfuego> kbrooks: I haven't encountererd the problem myself, even though i keep hoary up to date.
<superbot> if you like astronomy and/or astronomy go to #botweather!
<jdmcrx> no i don't think i made a second user
<jdmcrx> just this one and the admin
<simondood> the little syball in the top right of gnome now shows the status of lo no eth0
<simondood> :(
<kbrooks> thats a silly ad, superbot
<cthulfuego> jdmcrx: Can you check if there' a group called 'admin' in /etc/groups?
<superbot> what!?
<valzaq> hello every one
<superbot> rofl
<simondood> and if it go /etc/..../networking restart it don't work
<kbrooks> superbot, are you a bot?
<simondood> just kill the network
<cthulfuego> jdmcrx: The admin? How do you mean?
<superbot> no
<simondood> just kills the netowrk
<kbrooks> superbot, why the ads?
<valzaq> try ifdown -a then ifup -a
<Razor-X> anyone here use eterm?
<kbrooks> superbot, you know  you arent aloud to advertise
<valzaq> anyways
<superbot> oh
<jdmcrx> just to get in as root. this is my first time using ubuntu. I used to use fedora core 3
<simondood> valzaq: yeah i tryed that
<superbot> dArN!
<simondood> and i don't think its on the list for -a
<drummer87> anyone here using smeg that can help me??
<cthulfuego> jdmcrx: The installer would have prompted you to create a user. The user you ceated when it did that _should_ be in the sudoers file.
<cthulfuego> jdmcrx: if that was the admin user, then indeed YOU wouldn't be in the sudoers file.
<valzaq> does anyone know how to acces webmin in ubuntu
<simondood> valzaq: allso ifdown eth0 returns somtheing about eth0 not having acess to
<cthulfuego> jdmcrx: if so, you should login as the admin your and add your account to sudoers
<FLeiXiuS> valzaq, http://127.0.0.1:10000
<valzaq> try sudo blahbla/ifdown -a
<jdmcrx> how do i log in my admin?
<valzaq> no i mean the default user for webmin
<simondood> valzaq: blabla?
<cthulfuego> jdmcrx: ctrl-alt-f1, login, sudo 'visudo' and edit the sudoers file, then logout. ctrl-alt-f7 to get back to X.
<ThE__OnE> how do i use my time for XChat instead of the internation time
<valzaq> simondood i thinl it was something like sudo /etc/network ifdown -a
<simondood> oh
<simondood> see
<TokenBad> how hard is it to update the kernal in ubuntu?
<simondood> valzaq: but it can just type sudo ifdown -a
<simondood> with out the path
<valzaq> nop u cant
<Nard> So anything that i play in mplayer is way slow and choppy and the picture just likes to stay in one place
<valzaq> or try whereis ifdown
<simondood> well it got ifdown to work that way
<simondood> just not on eth0
<valzaq> so whats the default user for webmin in ubuntu ??? anyone .....
<simondood> my network card
<son> #botweather ROCKS
<ThE__OnE> anyone?
<LinuxJones> TokenBad, if you want to wait for a security updated version it's easy
<anto9us> valzaq: I think it sets up root as the webmin user so you need to set a password for root with 'sudo passwd' enter your own then the required root password with confirmation
<simondood> valzaq: or are u saying typing the full path will make it work better ?
<TokenBad> well was just wondering cause one on here is 2.6.10-5
<TokenBad> and heard about 2.8 something was out
<valzaq> anto9us u mean like activate the root account??
<jdmcrx> how do i edit the sudoer file?
<valzaq> simondood i think so
<anto9us> valzaq: If I recall correctly, yes
<valzaq> ok thanks
<simondood> valzaq: hey just out of interest what u doing with webmin?
<valzaq> reconfiguring every running server
<lymz> comparing fedora core; how easy is it to setup and maintain a file/web server?
<jugarnatha> ik heb een probleem met codecs. I have a problem with codeces, I think. I can't get totem to play, though I believe that I've properly loaded all the appropriate codecs and they should be in the right place.
<LinuxJones> TokenBad, latest kernels usually mean very little to the average user. Unless there is a feature that you need in it the kernel your using is probably ok.
<Nard> can i make it so you have to type the root password to veiw different files
<kbrooks> Nard, uh, not really
<LinuxJones> TokenBad, if there is a security fix it will be updated when your system gets an update
<kbrooks> Nard, google?
<Nard> i tryed
<Nard> couldn't find anything
<waterbeetle> Nard: you can change the properties of the file
<Nard> yeah
<TokenBad> no updates avail for here
<anto9us> Nard: change the owner of those files to root and set read permissions to user only
<LinuxJones> TokenBad, then your all set :)
<ubotu> ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT has landed!
<Nard> ok
<TokenBad> cool
<jugarnatha> I have a problem with codeces, I think. I can't get totem to play, though I believe that I've properly loaded all the appropriate codecs and they should be in the right place.
<LinuxJones> deshantm, log out and login as a regular user dude
<jugarnatha> Can anyone help?
<TokenBad> what type file jugarnatha?
<TokenBad> wmv?
<Nard> ok that works
<TokenBad> mpeg?
<deshantm> LinuxJones, i am on windows doesn't really matter :)
<jugarnatha> neither seem to work.
<TokenBad> you install the w32codecs?
<LinuxJones> deshantm, well actually that's worse :)
<jugarnatha> I have them saved, but I'm not sure if they're "installed"
<Nard> i have the same problem as jugarnatha but mine play they just suck
<jugarnatha> or even unpacked.
<jugarnatha> hmmm
<simondood> jugarnatha: go to ubuntuguide.org and find how to install mplayer
<simondood> way better
<TokenBad> did you do the apt-get install w32codec
<cthulfuego> wmv *does* suck, you're right
<deshantm> LinuxJones, what's the big deal.. in a windows lab...all my computers run linux
<jugarnatha> Do regular Debian distros have this problem . . . ? I'll try mplayer, thanks. . .
<TokenBad> or whatever its done
<scott_> Can someone give me a help. I can't get my dual/tri monitors to work with Ubuntu
<TokenBad> you should use apt-get to install the codecs
<jugarnatha> no I didn't do an apt-get . . . tokenbad
<kbrooks> deshantm, so u are masquerading?
<LinuxJones> deshantm, I was joking :D
<TokenBad> you should
<TokenBad> it installs to where it needs to be that way
<jugarnatha> I'll try that as well.
<Nard> yeah
<deshantm> kbrooks, masquerading?
<jugarnatha> three minutes afwindow
<dave> I have a laptop that moves between wireless networks and I'm looking for an easy way to reconfigure at each location. Any ideas??
<kbrooks> deshantm, as in creating a user named root
<deshantm> LinuxJones, yeah no biggie.. what i am really testing is open source software in windows
<simondood> valzaq: I was more wondering what u use webmin for on the hole
<LinuxJones> deshantm, there is alot of great stuff !!
<deshantm> kbrooks, yeah we just rename the Administrator account
<kbrooks> deshantm, why?
<deshantm> kbrooks, easier too type :)
<TokenBad> jugarnatha, as long as you know the package names
<TokenBad> thats the best way to go
<valzaq> simondood i really dont know first time on webmin but it sounds useful
<scott_> Can someone help me get my dual monitors working please
<TokenBad> or use synaptic
<jugarnatha> tokenbad hmmm. apt-get doesn't seem to work for w32codec or w32codecs
<clockradiokurt> okay
<clockradiokurt> im back
<clockradiokurt> it didnt work
<clockradiokurt> there were two partitions
<TokenBad> have to know the package names
<TokenBad> ask in here about what the w32codecs package name is
<TokenBad> I forget what it is
<clockradiokurt> one was 6.1 gigs, the swap was 300 megs
<clockradiokurt> and it messed up again
<clockradiokurt> with the same error
<litheum> i'm getting tons of errors regarding locales on my new 5.04 install. is this a known problem that there's an easy fix for? "perl: warning: Setting locale failed." among others..
<Davey> is there a tool to convert newlines?
<waterbeetle> clockradiokurt: you are trying to install onto a slave?
<clockradiokurt> yeah
<clockradiokurt> does it have to be master?
<waterbeetle> clockradiokurt: that may be the problem
<valzaq> root account enabling didnt work to acces the webmin
<ThE__OnE> is there like netstat for ubuntu?
<clockradiokurt> is the partition right?
<LinuxJones> deshantm, you running openoffice in your location ?
<waterbeetle> clockradiokurt: I have heard of a similar situation with a usb drive.  doesn't work
<clockradiokurt> 6.1 gigs, and 3oo megs for swap?
<ThE__OnE> is there something for windows which does what netstat does for windows?
<clockradiokurt> so try to switch it to masteR?
<TokenBad> apt-get install w32codecs
<waterbeetle> yup
<clockradiokurt> and windows to slave?
<TokenBad> thats the ay it should read
<scott_> Can someone help me get my dual monitors working please
<waterbeetle> that should work
<clockradiokurt> okay ill be back
<TokenBad> did you edit your apt-get file
<clockradiokurt> thanks gain
<clockradiokurt> *again
<waterbeetle> I did windows before with it
<TokenBad> and uncomment the sites?
<clockradiokurt> brb in a few minutes
<racket2424> hey, can anyone help me with installing captive?
<valzaq> any other getaround for webmin???
<ThE__OnE> someone please
<Davey> valzaq: webmin.com - read the FAQ
<valzaq> been there
<LinuxJones> ThE__OnE, yeah there is netstat
<valzaq> didnt solve
<Davey> valzaq: theres a way to reset your password, use that method to set one ;)
<valzaq> it returns an error
<anto9us> valzaq: you're logging in to https://localhost:10000 ?
<scott_> Can someone help me get my dual monitors working please. I have a Geforce FX5200. The drivers are installed, but I don't know how to get the 2nd monitor on.
<valzaq> yeap
<valzaq> it just wont recognize any user
<shad0w1e> question: is there any way to mount one directory into another such that the new mount contains both the contents of the new directory, as WELL as the contents of the old one????
<anto9us> valzaq: now root has a password try complete removal and reinstall of webmin
<LinuxJones> ThE__OnE, you will have to ask that on a windows irc channel :)
<ThE__OnE> k srry
<ThE__OnE> Active UNIX domain sockets (w/o servers) is ok to be displayed in netstat right?
<scott_> Can someone help me get my dual monitors working please. I have a Geforce FX5200. The drivers are installed, but I don't know how to get the 2nd monitor on.
<anto9us> ThE__OnE: see http://linuxshop.ru/linuxbegin/win-lin-soft-en/table.shtml
<kangpeh> ey
<kangpeh> :)
<kangpeh> I was wondering what the easiest/best way would be to migrate to a reiser filesystem when currently using ext3?
<Mez> have you tried gparted ?
<tchmnky> Any VLC/Mplayer heads around? How would I go about viewing a WMV video in either of these apps? I have the essential codecs pkg extracted to /usr/lib/codecs but no go, even after restarting these apps.
<kangpeh> gparted?
<Mez> tchmnky, sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<kangpeh> Mez:  Would I lose data when using gparted?
<tchmnky> Mez, Uh... "w32codecs is already the newest version." Oh dear.
<Mez> kangpeh, I'm not too sure - I've not t4ried it myself, but apparentyly it's simolar tpo partition magic
<ThE__OnE> anto9us, how does that help me?
<kangpeh> Mez:  Ah, I see - thanks ;)
<Mez> and tchmnky - ah well.... Im stumped on that one then... mine works properl
<ThE__OnE> did you read my question?
<kangpeh> I'll see how it works, Mez - and let you know ;)
<kangpeh> ah it only supports reiser3
<anto9us> ThE__OnE: it lists alternatives to netstat
<tchmnky> Mez, if the codec isn't there, would mplayer/VLC not even try to load the file? Or would it load and bomb out, as it is doing in this case?
<ThE__OnE> Active UNIX domain sockets (w/o servers) is ok to be displayed in terminal by netstat command right?
<ThE__OnE> yes i know
<ThE__OnE> but did you read my question?
<Mez> most likely load and bomb out
<scott_> Can someone help me get my 2nd monitor up and running please?
<anto9us> ThE__OnE: It was an answer to the previous question
<tchmnky> Hm. And just apt-getting the codecs should make VLC/mplayer see these new codecs? No recompiling of apps, etc?
<simondood> can someone tell me something i can run to configer / dectect network cards form a terminal
<vinux> hey guys I was just in a #linuxhelp chat room and one guy says the thinks ubuntu users are lame and ubuntu community will die out soon when they relize ubuntu is debian. Hmmm what would you say to this guy?
<ThE__OnE> ahh, ok srry, i misunderstood, someone already told me to try netstat in terminal
<tchmnky> Um. Ubuntu is based on Debian. This I think we know. Ubuntu rules because Debian rules. Ubuntu just makes it easier. :)
<simondood> i tryed dpkg reconfig xserver-xorg
<Xenguy> vinux: very lame indeed
<simondood> but nothing there
<simondood> i think i typed that wrong but u knwo
<scott_> Can someone help me get my 2nd monitor up and running please?
<tchmnky> simondood, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg just reconfigures your graphical X server. :-/ I don't know how you'd detect new net devices from a terminal (it's probably very trivial but I don't know how) but that's not how you'd do it, certainly.
<kangpeh> Mez
<kangpeh> i guess the only way
<kangpeh> is to start over
<kangpeh> from scratch huh?
<Mez> have a look at
<scott_> So, no one in here knows anything about dual monitors?
<Xenguy> cowsay?
<Xenguy> ww
<Mez> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<simondood> tchmnky: how about form gnome?
<kangpeh> Mez?
<daffodil> i need some help configuring my sound, i'm relatively new to linux, but very much enjoying ubuntu so far (easiest version of linux i've used), i can't change my volume anywhere and anytime i try to record sound or anything like that i get /dev/dsp not found
<kangpeh> Mez:  gparted didn't seem to have the ability to modify my filesystems.
<tchmnky> simondood, I think System -> Administration -> Networking is your Path to Enlightenment here. :)
<Mez> ah - lol - fair enough - it doesnt mine either... I dunno whether it needs some sort of extra lib or somehting
<kangpeh> Mez:  I guess the only way I can do so is to start over T_T
<kangpeh> arrgh
<kangpeh> how much faster is reiser than ext3?
<kangpeh> and reiser than ext2?
<Mez> never used reiser :D
<Mez> I always use ext3 :D
<vinux> I hope the ubuntu community stays around forever! It's the best i've seen
<cthulfuego> kangpeh: Reiser can hose your data within hours. ext2 takes *years*
<kangpeh> hose your data?
<kangpeh> What do you mean by that?
<cthulfuego> kangpeh: Destroy it.
<Mez> hehe :D glad to know viunux, and i agree, it is a great community, which is why I'm putting back into it
<daffodil> can anyone help me with my sound problem?
<ThE__OnE> so anyone actually help me?
<Mez> depends on what it is daffodil  :D
<daffodil> let me repeat it
<daffodil> i need some help configuring my sound, i'm relatively new to linux, but very much enjoying ubuntu so far (easiest version of linux i've used), i can't change my volume anywhere and anytime i try to record sound or anything like that i get /dev/dsp not found
<Mez> ThE__OnE, maybe if you asked?
<tchmnky> modprobe snd-pcm-oss :)
<ThE__OnE> Active UNIX domain sockets (w/o servers) is ok to be displayed in terminal by netstat command right?
<Xenguy> ThE__OnE: yes, I'm going to /ignore you so you'll go and *read something* :P
<ThE__OnE> read?
<daffodil> tchmnky: let me try that quickly
<ThE__OnE> how cna i erad abut that?
<ThE__OnE> read
<BROKEN_LADDER> how long is reasonable to expect to encode an anamorphic widescreen dvd movie?
<BROKEN_LADDER> say compressing to the size of a cd...
<tchmnky> daffodil, what it does is make all sound looking for /dev/dsp go through to alsa, which is used by default in Ubuntu Hoary (5.04, the latest release). alsa mixes your sounds together so you can hear multiple sounds at once.... Which is nice. :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> cause thoggen is telling me it's going to take like a day to encode the matrix on my 3ghz p4, 1gb RAM , 800mhz fsb computer.
<tchmnky> But you'll want to stick a sudo in front of it, you have to be root do run modprobe commands, you see.
<ThE__OnE> are the people that still help online by any chance?
<daffodil> it didn't return anything
<daffodil> i did run it as root :)
<tchmnky> daffodil, it's not supposed to. It runs silently and then exits cleanly. :) Try running sound apps now, and it should work. :)
<daffodil> i do have 5.04
<ThE__OnE> instead of teling to go read the maual, which if i cna state ubuntu has none, officially
<daffodil> tchmnky: let me try, and thanks for explaining things in rather clean english, i ordered a linux newbies book but it hasn't arrived yet :)
<cthulfuego> 'man 8 netstat' works fine
<deshantm> LinuxJones, yeah i have been using openoffice 2.0 beta on windows for awhile
<daffodil> tchmnky: when i try to run volume control, i get no volume control and/or devices found
<deshantm> LinuxJones, it's getting there...
<ThE__OnE> cthulfuego, was that for me?
<kdedev> Has anybody tried getting hplip to work?
<cthulfuego> ThE__OnE: indeed
<tchmnky> daffodil, Oh. :( What type of soundcard do you have? Do you know?
<ThE__OnE> it says No manual entry for linux in section 8
<we2by> is there a dictionary tool with pronuncatiation ?
<tchmnky> ThE__OnE, you did man 8 linux?
<ThE__OnE> yes
<tchmnky> :-/
<daffodil> i can go look it up quickly
<tchmnky> Try man 8 netstat :)
<daffodil> i don't remember off the top of my head
<cthulfuego> ThE__OnE: I thought uou wanted help on netstat, not on 'linux' (which isn't an application)
<ThE__OnE> it says No manual entry for linux in section 8
<cthulfuego> ThE__OnE: Type "man 8 netstat"
<DanielC> Guys, I can't find "w32codecs". I have main, universe, restricted, and multiverse. But when I search for 'w32' all I find is 'mingw32'. Does anyone have a suggestion?
<ThE__OnE> mojojojo@BaD:~$ man 8 linux
<ThE__OnE> No manual entry for linux in section 8
<cthulfuego> ThE__OnE: That will display /usr/share/man/man8/netstat.8.gz  and not a made-up page
<cthulfuego> ThE__OnE: Can you please be not obtuse?
<jeramy> DanielC: do you have the Marillat repository?
<ThE__OnE> srry
<cthulfuego> ThE__OnE: man 8 netstat'
<bwlang> DanielC: that is usually in the marillat repos...
<DanielC> jeramy: I don't know what Marillat is :(
<simondood> tchmnky: hey can your tell me in ubuntu will ifdown eth0 do a release
<cthulfuego> ThE__OnE: NETSTAT, not LINUX. Do you see the different in letters?
<simondood> like on my dhcp give ip
<DanielC> bwlang: What is marillat? where do I get it?
<kangpeh> So, are there any benefits to using Reiser FS over Ext3, and Ext3 over Ext2?
<ThE__OnE> ues, someone told me to man 8 linux be4
<ThE__OnE> srry abut that
<jeramy> DanielC: in your /etc/apt/sources.list, check and see if there's a "deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net  ..."
<bwlang> DanielC: google is your friend... why are you looking for w32codecs?
<simondood> anyone?
<cthulfuego> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats or http://ubuntuguide.org
<bwlang> simondood: just try it... i think yes
<daffodil> tchmnky: it's a rockwell riptide
<jeramy> DanielC: Better yet, check ubuntuguide.org
<DanielC> bwlang: So I can play .avi movies. It's not a big deal, just "nice to have".
<jeramy> Yeah, what ubotu said.  :)
<tchmnky> simondood, I'm not sure. I'm not a networking head, but when I boot up Ubuntu, I generally get a new IP. 8) Sory I can't be more helpful. :(
* XandriX is testing ubuntu on his p2 400 installing as we speak
<jeramy> Has anybody used hplip?
<ThE__OnE> cthulfuego, how do i clear that>?
<bwlang> DanielC: i mean what's referring to that package.. what made you think of looking for it?
<ThE__OnE> the manual
<cthulfuego> ThE__OnE: clear what?
<simondood> bwlang: i was told debian didn't have that feature in ifdown uposed to other disros
<ThE__OnE> the manual
<ThE__OnE> for netstat
<cthulfuego> ThE__OnE: clear the manual?
<simondood> tchmnky: oh well thanks anyway
<cthulfuego> ThE__OnE: hit 'q'
<ThE__OnE> yes, so i can type something on the terminal
<DanielC> bwlang: someone here (I forget the nick) said I'd need it.
<bwlang> simondood: this is not debian... but debain has that feature if you put it in ... just use a down script....
<ThE__OnE> ahh ok
<ThE__OnE> where can i learn things like that?
<drufus> kangpeh:  reiser is great for millions of little files. It and ext3 are better than ext2.
<bwlang> DanielC: don't worry about it... until you actually run across a movie that needs it.
<DanielC> bwlang: Ok. So some/most movies don't need it?
<tchmnky> daffodil, Hm. according to a LinuxQuestions post, your soundcard, riptide is provided by Conexant, and this would be the driver you need: http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/hcf/full/archive/cnxtinstall.run
<cthulfuego> kangpeh: No. The general rule is that if you need to ask, you should just use ext3.
<tchmnky> If you wget that, chmod +x it, and then run it, it should solve your problems, I hope. :)
<bwlang> DanielC: dvds don't  - just depends on what kinds of movies you watch.
<rajiv> hey
<rajiv> is water beetle here?
<kakalto> norm_, but I sell smelly fishies on the side of the virtual street
<DanielC> bwlang: Ok. I'll wait until I find a .avi I want to watch. I don't watch movies often anyways. Thanks.
<kakalto> err
<rajiv> if you are
<rajiv> thanks
<rajiv> i got it to work
<kakalto> *no
<rajiv> :)
<XandriX> is there  away to install lilo instead of grub ??
<daffodil> tchmnky: thank you much :)  i'll try that in just a bit, my boyfriend's on the phone so when he hangs up i'll give it a shot and be back :)
<tchmnky> I hope it works for you. :)
<XandriX> is there ?
<cthulfuego> ThE__OnE: For basics like man pages, see if you can pick up a copy of Linux (or Debian) basics from o'Reilly books.
<amonkey> how can i find large directories?
<ThE__OnE> ahh ok
<ThE__OnE> thanks
<XandriX> ok so is there a way ot install lilo instead of grub in gentoo ?
<cthulfuego> ThE__OnE: http://www.aboutdebian.com/books.htm
<cthulfuego> ThE__OnE: I also assume there will probably be an Ubuntu book out over the next few months.
<ThE__OnE> great
<cthulfuego> ThE__OnE: Just don't get ANY books for debian 2.2 or 3.0
<jeramy> Anybody have an HP PSC 2175?
<ThE__OnE> hey also, i saw a 5.10 version of ubuntu
<ThE__OnE> when is that gonna be official
<cthulfuego> ThE__OnE: Yes, it will break your system. Don't use it.
<cthulfuego> !breezy
<ubotu> Breezy is due for release in October 2005  If you need to ask if it can be used yet, you shouldn't use it.
<ThE__OnE> hehe
<tchmnky> It won't break your system in October though, when it will RULE. :D
<cthulfuego> ThE__OnE: Perhaps.
<Xenguy> amonkey: I use this to find large files -> ls -lR | sort +4nr |less  <- maybe it can be adapted to show directories only?
<ThE__OnE> hehe
<FLeiXiuS> Psh, it won't break your system now.
<cthulfuego> tchmnky: Perhaps. it *could* contain  amassive bug (like reiserfs) and wipe all your data ;-)
<tchmnky> Well, no. But it's not stable enough to be released...
<ThE__OnE> .4 version can be upgraded right?
<anto9us> amonkey: try  du -kSx /home | sort -n
<cthulfuego> ThE__OnE: Yes, 5.04 is tha current stable version.
<cthulfuego> the eve
<tchmnky> ThE__OnE, when Breezy is released, you can upgrade by using just one simple command and an internet connection. :)
<ThE__OnE> i mean when .10 comes out, i can upgrade it from here right, keeping all the settings
<ThE__OnE> oh ok
<ThE__OnE> kool
<cthulfuego> ThE__OnE: yes
<ThE__OnE> thx
<jeramy> tchmnky: two commands.  ;)
<cthulfuego> 3 actually
<BROKEN_LADDER> does anyone know how to use the bittorrent client in gnome?  when i start it up it asks for a directory to use, but when i choose the directory it doesn't do anything.
<cthulfuego> edit sources.list, update, dist-upgrade
<amonkey> Xenguy, thanks for the suggestion.
<tchmnky> jeramy, apt-get dist-upgrade; apt-get update, apt-get install *? ;)
<amonkey> anto9us, thanks, that worked
<XandriX> ok si ther or is there not a way to install lilo instead of grub
<ThE__OnE> how come there is no icon for my gFTP in the internet tap? its like a while icon
<anto9us> amonkey: I googled it :)
<tchmnky> XandriX, I assume you can run sudo apt-get install lilo -- but why use lilo when Grub works (sometimes better, some may say)?
<XandriX> tchmnky, i prefer lilo
<kbrooks> ubotu, breezy is <reply>Breezy is due for release in October 2005  If you need to ask if it can be used yet, you shouldn't use it (X is broken, and other important packages could be too in Breezy).
<ubotu> ...but breezy is already something else...
<kbrooks> erm
<^thehatsrule^> lilo works for more computers?
<amonkey> anto9us, i guess i just didn't have a good enough search term, i didn't see anything relavant. <3 google
<kbrooks> ubotu, forget breezy
<ubotu> i forgot breezy, kbrooks
<kbrooks> ubotu, breezy is <reply>Breezy is due for release in October 2005  If you need to ask if it can be used yet, you shouldn't use it (X is broken, and other important packages could be too in Breezy).
<cthulfuego> kbrooks: Don't delete, just add.
<kbrooks> ok, readded
<cthulfuego> kbrooks: See:
<cthulfuego> !breezy is also soemtimes broken
<ubotu> okay, cthulfuego
<anto9us> amonkey: try "find large directories" with the quotes
<ThE__OnE> how come there is no icon for my gFTP in the internet tap? its like a while icon
<kbrooks> cthulfuego, ok
<ThE__OnE> ?
<kbrooks> !breezy
<ubotu> rumour has it, breezy is soemtimes broken
<cthulfuego> !breezy =~ s/, soemtimes broken//
<ubotu> cthulfuego: that doesn't contain ', soemtimes broken'
<simondood> bwlang: interface eth0 not configuerd
<cthulfuego> grr
<cthulfuego> ubotu is also sometimes broken
<ubotu> No idea, cthulfuego
<bwlang> simondood: uh... so?
<simondood> bwlang: where is a config file where i cant put sum config info in
<bwlang> simondood: /etc/network/interfaces
<simondood> thats what ifdown says when i try
<cthulfuego> !no, breezy is <reply> Breezy is due for release in October 2005  If you need to ask if it can be used yet, you shouldn't use it (X is broken, and other important packages could be too)
<anto9us> amonkey: sorry, do a linux special search with it
<simondood> is there a gui for that?\
<simondood> or
<bwlang> simondood: that means that the interface is already down... and you're trying to down it again
<cthulfuego> stupid bot :-P
<ThE__OnE> anyone?
<litheum> i'm getting tons of errors regarding locales on my new 5.04 install. is this a known problem that there's an easy fix for? "perl: warning: Setting locale failed." among others..
<anto9us> artficial stupidity
<simondood> bwlang: but its not correct
<bwlang> simondood: i think you can config network through system menu
<simondood> cause the interface is up and says up
<simondood> its just like ifup cant see it
<cthulfuego> kbrooks: Well, maybe you _can't_ use the 'also' command <heh>
<simondood> or touch it
<kev0r> hmm
<kev0r> isn't it time to sleep?
<bwlang> simondood: there is up and there is ifup... it's a bit confusing... unless you ran ifup - ifdown thinks it's down even if you did a manual command like ifconfig eth0 up
* kbrooks smacks self
<bwlang> simondood: if you want to force it down you can do ifconfig eth0 down
<kbrooks> ubotu, breezy is <reply>Breezy is due for release in October 2005  If you need to ask if it can be used yet, you shouldn't use it (X is broken, and other important packages could be too in Breezy).
<ubotu> ...but breezy is already something else...
<kbrooks> hm , ok
<kbrooks> :P
* kbrooks shoots ubotu 
<ninwa> Are there any Linux AIM clients that have functioning support for Direct Connect?
<simondood> bwlang: i said down afterwards the frist time i tryed and that still gave the same results
<simondood> bwlang: but ill do ifdown allways in future
<bwlang> simondood: i don't understand what problem you're having.. are you trying to do a release?
<simondood> well yeah thats the long term goal lol
<anto9us> ninwa: is this what you mean http://gaim.sourceforge.net/faq.php#q47
<ninwa> anto9us, The one were they say. Yeah, kind of?
<ninwa> Yes, that.
<bwlang> simondood: so just kill dhcpcd or whatever dhcp client you're using.
<cthulfuego> !stupid bot
<ubotu> stupid cthulfuego
<ThE__OnE> how come there is no icon for my gFTP in the internet tap? its like a while icon
<bwlang> simondood: it's not actually important that you release...
<ninwa> "Yeah, kind of" is pretty bad functionality to me. :) Considering in the application, it's more like "Yeah... actually no."
<ThE__OnE> can i change that?
<cthulfuego> kbrooks: I've re-added it .
<simondood> bwlang: yeah i could but i want to actually be able to use the network card on my computer
<simondood> like talk to it tell it to do stuff
<anto9us> ninwa: I only use it for MSN, so no experience of that problem
<nalioth> ThE__OnE: go and find one
<nalioth> ThE__OnE: thats the most fun anyway, finding the kewlest icon
<simondood> bwlang: (and I cant get to the server right now though i will in the end if i can't this way)
<brenden> hi
<brenden> hi
<brenden> how is everyone today
<brenden> i am fine thanks
<bwlang> simondood: what do you want to tell it? (come up - ifup interface, go down ifdown interface)
<brenden> you have a nice coat
<TomT64> BRENDEN.  I AM YOUR FATHER
<brenden> can i help you with that sir
<quam> haha
<ThE__OnE> i mean, does it include an icon, it must have, how can i have it set the default icon?
<brenden> quiet dad
<TomT64> BRENDEN.  I AM YOUR.... UNCLE!
<brenden> i'm trying to make friends
<brenden> so
<james_ed> hello all
<brenden> hi jammies
<simondood> bwlang: well right now id be happy with it sending a release signal to the dhcp server
<brenden> what brings you to ubuntu
<brenden> my mom told me aboot ubuntu
<brenden> she said i should check it out
<james_ed> i've been experimenting with the distro...i really like it
<brenden> oh nice
<zyth> Is there a way I can dock beep media player in one of my bars, like I can with Music Player?
<brenden> james_ed: did you find any of the easter eggs yet?
<brenden> there are some really good ones
<brenden> like the forums
<brenden> they are one big easter egg
<simondood> bwlang: i can deactive it and activate agian thru gnomes gui stuff
<james_ed> easter egg?
<bwlang> simondood: okay ... to release using dhclient you have to say dhclient -r
<brenden> james_ed: yes
<brenden> james_ed: they are cool little suprises in the software that the developers put there
<james_ed> explain...not sure what you mean
<james_ed> haha
<kev0r> ARG
<kev0r> plz someone
<kev0r> who wants to hear my story
<brenden> james_ed: for example, windows ME has an easter egg where it likes to get viruses
<kev0r> cannot sleep :S
<simondood> bwlang: just that from the comand line?
<simondood> dhclient -r
<virgule> Q: Can I edit the mouse theme? ( I want to colorize the wait wheel..)?
<kev0r> bla hwhateve
<bwlang> simondood: if you have more that one interface you'll have to specify which interface...
<brenden> so
<brenden> how is everyone on this very fine morning
<james_ed> now i'm scared
<virgule> :D
<virgule> :(
<brenden> scared of what?
<james_ed> easter eggs
<james_ed> haha
<brenden> yes
<kakalto> and fish
<brenden> they can be scary
<brenden> but never fear
<kakalto> rainbow fish 0_o
<Moloch666> if anybody could get this work in ubuntu, i'd be happy... http://xf4vnc.sourceforge.net/
<simondood> bwlang: and then it will probley do the same thing and say  interface eth0 not configuerd
<BROKEN_LADDER> how do i create a bittorrent .torrent file?
<bwlang> james_ed: they're only scary if you're just now finding them - it's been a while since easter....
<BROKEN_LADDER> can i just tell bit torrent a directory of things to share?
<simondood> ill try
<bwlang> simondood: dhclient does not care about ifup/ifdown
<brenden> mrzero: hi
<brenden> mrzero: how are you today sir
<bwlang> BROKEN_LADDER: google is your friend : first link -> http://www.google.com/url?sa=U&start=1&q=http://btfaq.com/serve/cache/56.html&e=9717
<brenden> mrzero: may i offer you a biscuit?
<simondood> bwlang: well thats good :)
<simondood> brb
<j-rock> mrzero: how can we make your stay in #ubuntu more enjoyable
<iamnow> how do i make money
<brenden> iamnow: yes. excellent question.
<j-rock> iamnow: a job
<stuNNed> iamnow: by selling your body?
<brenden> iamnow: this is where ubuntu excells.
<bwlang> iamnow: go to work at the mint
<iamnow> can i make money wankin
<anto9us> Moloch666: ubuntu uses xorg by default, what functionality are you looking for exactly?
<j-rock> iamnow: only if you find that type of research project
<j-rock> iamnow: i would suggest inquiring at your local university
<nalioth> iamnow: with a printing press?
<stuNNed> iamnow: doubt it seriously
<ThE__OnE> hmm is there any reason why Evolition wont be starting p?
<ThE__OnE> up
<Moloch666> anto9us: I know... basically vnc server on the current desktop. this one interfaces directly with the vid card and doesn't use up so much cpu. I know it works with xorg, i have it working fine on gentoo
<steve_> i'm having problems installing scons
<ThE__OnE> like wheres the errors log
<bwlang> ThE__OnE: could be that your sound server is blocking... try starting it from the command line to see what happens
<Dr4gOoN> Hi !
<steve_> apt-get install scons just says it cannot find the package
<stuNNed> hi Dr4gOoN
<Dr4gOoN> I'm French
<Dr4gOoN> I'm want a little help :D
<steve_> i've download the .deb file from the scons website, but i'm unsure what to do with it to unpack it, can anyone help?
<_pax> where do you change screen refresh rate?
<Moloch666> anto9us: I tried their install, but according to the logs it says it can't open the module vnc.so... permissions are fine and everything. binary nvidia drivers load fine
<Dr4gOoN> my bug : http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=45002#p45002
<tchmnky> steve_, sudo dpkg -i /path/to/my.deb
<ThE__OnE> bwlang, not workin
<brenden> steve french
<daffodil> tchmnky: i'm back... i got that file, ran it, and i get an error saying it can't install 'riptide' b/c that only works on 2.4 kernels
<brenden> steve french
<brenden> A
<bwlang> !dpkg not working
<ubotu> bwlang: I don't know, could you explain it?
<brenden> steve french
<brenden> tpb
<hondje> nalioth: ping
<brenden> randy doesn't wear shirts
<tchmnky> daffodil, Damn. Let me fish around for a newer driver for you. :)
<daffodil> tchmnky: i also tried downloading a more generic driver but it wouldn't compile
<bwlang> !not working
<ubotu> I don't know, bwlang
<bwlang> hmm
<j-rock> does anyone have ubuntu playing nicely with mosix
<bwlang> ThE__OnE: "not working" is useless... what happens
<daffodil> tchmnky: thank you for being so helpful, i must say you're one of the more helpful geeks i've ever encountered!  it's so sad that i was able to configure postfix, fetchmail, and apache, but yet i can't get something as simple as sound to work!
<tchmnky> Just as a random guess, daffodil, what does sudo modprobe riptide say? Since that driver instal works only on 2.4, maybe there'll be a module with Ubuntu/2.6 kernels for riptide.
<nalioth> PING reply from hondje: 2.759 seconds
<daffodil> riptide wasn't found
<tchmnky> daffodil, not a problem. There are some real well. yes. I agree. Glad I'm being helpful.
<tchmnky> daffodil, ah well. Didn't expect that to work. I'll keep looking for a 2.6 driver.
<virgule> how can I edit the X11 mouse theme? ( I want to colorize the wait wheel.. )?
<kbrooks> Running windows is like having a brand new Porsche but only being able to drive backwards with the handbrake on.
<kbrooks> LOL
<daffodil> tchmnky: i found an rpm for more generic systems, i'll try that in the meantime since the .tar didn't work
<nalioth> kbrooks: thought you had to push with your foot, to go backwards in a microsoft porsche
<Moloch666> virgule: well if you already have a mouse theme downloaded, you can follow these instructions http://www.kde-look.org/help/index.php?type=36 (not, kde specific btw)
<steve_> hmm i'm getting this when i unpackage it
<steve_> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of scons:
<steve_>  scons depends on python2.2; however:
<steve_>   Package python2.2 is not installed.
<steve_> dpkg: error processing scons (--install):
<steve_>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<tchmnky> daffodil, ok. Good luck with that. If however it doesn't work, this seems to be what you're after (it could be the exact same thing you just downloaded though) http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/riptide/index.php
<steve_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<steve_>  scons
<nalioth> steve_: please don't flood
<tchmnky> steve_, sudo apt-get install python python-dev
<Amuro> Can someone here help me?
<nalioth> steve_: there is a channel for that #flood
<steve_> k
<virgule> Moloch666: thx, but I want to modify the default theme.. you know, the white and black spinning wheel?
<Amuro> I just installed ubuntu, and it didnt ask me to set a password for root, can someone help me?
<squinn> It shouldn't, Amuro.
<nalioth> Amuro: you are well protected
<nalioth> Amuro: ubuntu doesnt use root
<squinn> Did it ask you to set a user password, Amuro?
<Moloch666> virgule: i know sure where the default icons are located... sorry
<virgule> Amuro: sudo handles everything
<tchmnky> Amuro, Ubuntu uses sudo instead of a root account.
<Moloch666> virgule: know=not
<Amuro> Id like to know the root password
<Amuro> because id like to install new firefox and stuff
<squinn> That'd be the password..used for your own user.
<steve_> says it cannot find that package
<Amuro> and says i do not have permission for anything
<tchmnky> If you WANT a root account, you can set a root password thusly: sudo passwd
<squinn> Amuro, you don't use root.
<nalioth> Amuro: you use the only password necesary when you log in
<alex> i cant even get my internet to work in ubuntu...
<Nard> can i change the ports gnome bittorrent uses
<tchmnky> However, using sudo in front of your commmands is MUCH more secure.
<squinn> Amuro, you use fake root -- run your commands with 'sudo' in front of them to run as "root"
<Amuro> Then how do i install new firefox
<Amuro> ?
<squinn> "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<tchmnky> sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox -- and then enter your OWN psasword.
<Amuro> I dont have much experiance with linux console commands
<Nard> neither do i
<nalioth> Amuro: then do this: "sudo apt-get install synaptic"
<pinko> sudo is a giant heaping mess that ubuntu does little to clarify.  I just use su.
<Amuro> Is there a webpage for displaying all the apps and descriptions for them?
<tchmnky> Ok. System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package manager, and then in that tool, search for firefox. :)
<nalioth> Amuro: then you can use synaptic (a gui front end to apt-get <your package manager>)
<nalioth> Amuro: synaptic will show you
<tchmnky> nalioth, surely Synaptic comes installed by defualt? :-/
<alex> like fink?
<daffodil> tchmnky: same website i believe but it looks like it could be a different driver, i'm not sure
<Amuro> Thank you tchmnky
<nalioth> tchmnky: just covering the bases
<Nard> so can i change the ports
<litheum> i got rid of all of the error messages i was getting regarding locales by generating the ISO-8859-1 version in addition to the UTF-8 version. how can i force things to use UTF-8?
<alex> yo
<Dr4gOoN> PLABOUM !
<Amuro> What do i do for programs that arnt avalable with sudo, such as cedega?
<pinko> I don't know how you would even edit sudoers in the first place without a root password
<alex> sudo is something to make you run as root, apt-get is to install programs
<j-rock> Amuro: install normalling
<j-rock> Amuro: ehh, normally
<daffodil> tchmnky: this is the website it eventually leads to:  http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/riptide/downloads.php  the graphical installer with that .bin file doesn't work for me, and then i got that error i previously showed you in the console... i don't know a lot about if files can go between different versions of linux so maybe there is a driver for a different flavor of linux you could recommend
<Amuro> ALSO id like to know that default directory for installations
<eyequeue> pinko:  sudo visudoers
<j-rock> Amuro: what is the format of the download, tgz? rpm?
<Amuro> well its cedega and its tgz
<j-rock> Amuro: usually programs are split up if have have libraries and such
<alex> tgz is just compressionm, right?
<j-rock> Amuro: so its libraries might be in /usr/lib or /usr/local/lib
<tchmnky> daffodil, I just checked the URL that I gave before versus the file that particular page wants to give you, they're different, but I'm not sure if it will help. :-/
<virgule> does anyone know where are located the mouse theme files in Hoary?
<alex> whoa
<Amuro> j-rock,
<j-rock> Amuro: while its binary (the executable) would be in /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin
<eyequeue> alex:  tar.gz
<alex> ahh
<Amuro> so that would be the default installation directories
<Amuro> for things such as firefox
<j-rock> Amuro: unless its decided that its totally none system software, where some sysadmins put them in /opt (for optional)
<Amuro> ahh ok
<Amuro> Im new to ubuntu
<daffodil> tchmnky: when you follow the links to the download, after accepting the agreement, it gives the that .bin file you already pointed me to
<Amuro> i just got off windows xp cuz well its gay lol
<alex> im installing ubuntu for the first time, also my first linux :) right now im using osx on my imac
<Amuro> i used to use suse
<tchmnky> daffodil, Ah. Sorry about that.
<pinko> wouldn't "sudo visudoers" just tell you you're not in the sudoers file, and report you?
<tchmnky> Has the other file you tried not worked?
<Amuro> Be Right Back
<alex> i should be alright, osx is unix based...
<alex> similar
<eyequeue> pinko:  not if you are the first user, created at install
<Moloch666> virgule: /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/icons may help
<eyequeue> pinko:  if you are no, then it would be right to report you
<eyequeue> s/no/not/
<alex> so sudo passwd root wont work in ubuntu??
<daffodil> tchmnky: no problem.... what directory is the source directory that matches the running kernel?  this rpm is aking for it
<daffodil> asking, rather
<steve_> when i try to sudo apt-get install python python-dev it says it couldn't find package python-dev
<pinko> I'll try it again
<eyequeue> alex:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<tchmnky> daffodil, /usr/src/linux I think. You may need to install the linux-headers and linux-source packages.
<alex> thanks eyequeue
<daffodil> k
<virgule> Moloch666: hmm yeah! I think thats it.. thx@lot :)
<Moloch666> virgule: np
<pepsi> any up-to-date breezy users?
<Amuro> Im just looking through the synaptic package manager and i see that it has the old firefox for update but not the new version (1.04)
<pepsi> Amuro, it is 1.04
<daffodil> linux source is installing with no problem, but for linux headers it brings up about 7 or 8 options
<j-rock> Amuro: you need to update
<eyequeue> pepsi:  whats up
<vinux> pepsi, I was thinking about using breezy but I just know I would break my system
<pepsi> vinux, it will :D
<tchmnky> Amuro, synaptic doesn't always update as quickly as the developers of the application. You can either get the version given by the developers, or wait for it to appear in Synaptic. :(
<j-rock> Amuro: open up a terminal, type 'sudo apt-get update' and then enter your own passwd
<pepsi> eyequeue, did you do the update of all the X stuff a day or two ago?
<eyequeue> pepsi:  unfortunately
<alex> will ubuntu work with my airport card (ibook ppc) and dhcp?
<alex> with minimal configuration
<ninwa> Does anyone know how long it typically takes for the "ship-it" CD's of ubuntu to be shipped?
<j-rock> ninwa: a while
<alex> weeks
<Aegir> Mine took a few weeks
<eyequeue> pepsi:  now i have no vt switching while gdm is active
<ninwa> Alright, that's no biggy. :o)
<vinux> ninwa, I orderd 10
<pepsi> eyequeue, hehe... i had to remove the Generic Mouse line in xorg.conf and then it still wouldnt work unless i chose the Gnome session isntead of System Default
<tchmnky> ninwa, mine took about a month and a half if I recall correctly.
<ninwa> I ordered 3.
<pepsi> eyequeue, right.. same problem :D
<alex> why 3?
<pepsi> just wanted to confirm
<ninwa> I have two friends who I want to try it out, and I would like my own.
<vinux> I'm going to hand out 8 to my friends
<alex> ahh
<nalioth> alex it will work right out of the box
<alex> cool
<alex> what about my ip and all that?
<eyequeue> pepsi:  if you find a solution, msgserv me (or msg on forums, or or or, hrh)
<alex> dhcp?
<ninwa> I of course have a burnt copy at the moment, but I think an "official" one would be fancy. I would've gladly payed a couple of bucks for em if they could be shipped faster though.
<ninwa> Ah well, can't complain! :)
<nalioth> alex: you will have 0 problems with an ibook with airport
<vinux> I believe in ubuntu so I want to hand out CDs to people to get more people into it
<nalioth> alex: airport extreme doesnt work
<alex> nalioth: cool
<Amuro> Also in x-chat how do i seperate connect commands, do i seperate them with , or what
<alex> ok
<alex> thats ok
<tchmnky> ninwa, I downloaded the ISO before Hoary was released and was using it LONG before I got my official CDs. They do look rathre professional. :)
<pepsi> eyequeue, did you have to change the session when you login? i dont even know what i means really
<nalioth> alex: any other ??s, i'm here every day
<ninwa> tchmnky, That's what I figured, and that's why I ordered em. Hehe.
<alex> cool nalioth
<alex> thanks
<alex> its installing now...
<pepsi> if i choose system default, i get some gaudy message and then an error about ~/.xsession comes up
<tchmnky> ninwa, you also get a liveCD version -- but, it's no DamnSmallLinux, in my opinion.
<Amuro> Also in x-chat how do i seperate connect commands, do i seperate them with , or what
<nalioth> alex: what ibook do ya have?
<eyequeue> pepsi, i had to go to a failsafe once, then to gnome after that, now it is set to "last" and it works as before
<alex> 800mhz
<alex> 14''
<alex> g3
<pepsi> eyequeue, ok, so you had to fiddle with that too
<pepsi> great... at least im on the same page
<nalioth> alex: the last model with standard airport, right?
<alex> ya
<eyequeue> pepsi:  yeah, quite similar here and there
<nalioth> alex: you'll have no problems with hardware
<iamnow> whos the new batman?
<ninwa> tchmnky, Never heard of it, I'll have to check it out.
<j-rock> iamnow: christian bale
<pinko> well I checked, and I am absolutely not allowed to access sudoers just because I'm the first user.
<alex> cool, sounds great nalioth :)
<eyequeue> pepsi:  failsafe means it won't run your system > preferences > sessions, settings
<iamnow> can evolution be integrated into yahoo?
<tchmnky> ninwa, it's great for rescuing dead systems, runs like a charm, and only 50MB. :) However it runs a strange blackbox-like window manager, no Gnome.
<alex> what if i have no dhcp server?
<eyequeue> pepsi:  not that it helps you now any, just so you'll know what it means
<alex> i dont really know my ip by heart...
<pepsi> eyequeue, yeah.. thanks
<nalioth> alex: how do you access the net?
<alex> well it just works on osx...
<alex> maybe i do have dhcp
<alex> never worked on other distros
<alex> dunno why
<eyequeue> alex:  your current "external" ip is: 67.22.72.79
<alex> ahh
<alex> computer independant?
<alex> or my whole network?
<poningru> hey guys when will the .12 be released on apt?
<tchmnky> I've never understood why all Linux distros seem to make my hostname some pseudo-hex like string on boot, when other OS-es just grab it direct from the DHCP server of my ISP.
<tchmnky> Not a problem, just curious.
<eyequeue> alex:  internet-visible, not your lan-visble one
<alex> thanks eyequeue
<nalioth> alex: HOW do you connect to the net?
<tchmnky> Of course, Ubuntu's installer makes you choose a hostname, so my hostname on Ubuntu is 'hoary' rather than 'x1f39f040f...'.
<alex> wireless
<eyequeue> alex:  lynx http://whatismyipaddress.com/ (seriously, heheheh)
<alex> heh nice site
<bwlang> tchmnky: you can't grab a name from a dhcp server... maybe other distros do a reverse lookup after they get a number ... not sure..
<daffodil> i named my computer titanium, did my BS in chemistry :)
<pepsi> so you have a degree in bullshooting?
<daffodil> LOL
<brenden> i have a degree in urination
<daffodil> right now i'm working on my pile high dung degree ;)
<bwlang> daffodil: i use subatomic particles...  up, down, charm, strange, bottle .etc..
<alex> http://whatismyipaddress.com/ is the best site for lynx
<tchmnky> bwlang, well, that-other-operating-system-which-isn't-free always got the hostname right, but not on Linux. :( With Linux I have to manually (or have a script do it).
<simondood> bwlang: hey
<daffodil> cool :)
<tchmnky> Uh-oh. emergency fscking...
<simondood> bwlang: its seems to be all good now :D
<eyequeue> alex:  yeah, and lynx is my browser of choice, heh
<daffodil> my old roomie did a chem degree too so our network was the periodic table
<simondood> but i get back the same ip address!!
<vinux> tchmnky, is this bad?
<simondood> :(
<alex> who is deedra?
<eyequeue> daffodil:  you had as many hosts are elements?  wow
<tchmnky> alex, I assume a Freenode Oper. :)
<pepsi> FREENODE FSCKS!
<daffodil> i just had to send plutonium (my laptop) to get fixed, so decided to set up linux and get back into my geeky side
<eyequeue> alex:  freenet oper
<alex> hehe
<eyequeue> alex:  freenODE oper
<daffodil> eyequeue: not quite, LOL... we just named our network group in windows the Periodic Table
<kakalto> where is rc.local?
<tchmnky> vinux, the hostname grabbing? Well, it's just something people will be used to coming from WindOS.
<bwlang> simondood: that's normal.. the dhcp server will remember your mac address and give back the sam ip
<kakalto> anyone?
<alex> am i the only one who got sa notice?
<tchmnky> kakalto, /etc
<daffodil> no i got it too alex
<eyequeue> kakalto:  on a rh box?
<alex> ah good
<alex> whew
<simondood> bwlang: i thought ud say that
<vinux> tchmnky, hmm ok
<kakalto> eyequeue, the guide refers to a rh box, but I want it for ubuntu box
<eyequeue> kakalto:  debian-based distros don't use it, see 'man update-rc.d' for an explanation how to do it in ubuntu
<kakalto> eyequeue, thanks
<eyequeue> kakalto:  np
<bwlang> simondood: if you want a specific ip address i think there is a way to request it
<simondood> bwlang: well It should have been set to give my mac address a perticular ip
<simondood> but its not
<TerminX> just add crap to /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<bwlang> simondood: sounds like you've got your dchp server screwed up
<simondood> yeah
<j-linux> hi, relatively new user here.  I did a reinstall of my dual boot system (reformatted everything).  I installed ubuntu after XP pro but it won't recognize my wireless card (it did automatically on my last install).  Why didn't it do it the second time?
<simondood> is there a chance my computers requesting the old ip adress?
<alex> so where exactly is my dhcp server? my airport base station? my cable modem?
<vinux> hmm
<tchmnky> "So that's what that button does"
<eyequeue> alex:  could be either, probably the former i'd guess (but i don't know mac hw)
<alex> whaoh
<parabolize> lol
<alex> ahh but thanks eyequeue
<tchmnky> "Please do not press this button again"
<simondood> bwlang: is there a chance my computers requesting the old ip adress?
<alex> what button was that?
<daffodil> holy shit, that's a hell of a split, LOL
<alex> lol
<simondood> when it should just shut up and listen to the dhcp sever?
<bwlang> alex: you're asking us? only you can know that...   it's wherever you turned it on.
<brenden> alex: you have to go to the airport and go through customs to get to the dhcp mainframe
<ablyss> was that a split or did they just shut down their euro server?
<eyequeue> daffodil:  if half gthe channel dropped out, that's why the oper told us that the main eu hub was going down
<_pax> ablyss: yes.
<j-linux> Since I can't get online with my new ubuntu installation (dual boot), can I safely just reinstall over the other Ubuntu installation without locking up my computer?
<bwlang> simondood: seems unlikely - you'd have to do something to cause that
<simondood> ok
<simondood> yeah must be the sever
<ablyss> _pax, yes to ?
<vinux> brenden, LOL
<eyequeue> i fortunately have my client set to ignore joins/parts, heh
<bwlang> simondood: i think you should look at the dhcp logs
<_pax> yes shutdown.
<simondood> thanks for the help now ive got every thing on my end working :)
<ablyss> wowzers
<alex> my ubuntu installation finished!
<eyequeue> expect a huge join flood soon
<_pax> alex: congrats!
<alex> uh oh
<alex> thanks
<tchmnky> here th ey come
<ablyss> hehe
<alex> ahhhhh!!!!
<simondood> when I finally get access tot the dhcp server ill sort it shouln't be that hard ive had it going fine should be miner
<vinux> j-linux, ofcourse you can
<quam> goooooo netsplit
<alex> ooooo nice brown theme
<j-linux> What is happening with all those people leaving?
<bwlang> j-linux: one of the freenode servers died...
<quam> it's much worse on their side :P all of us are still here while they split off, so we only see a few leave and come back :P when they rejoin, they see all of us enter :p
<quam> flood from hell
<simondood> bwlang: thanks agian bye :D
<vinux> j-linux, a split
<eyequeue> j-linux:  network issues, being resolved now
<tchmnky> Well, they had to fsck it.
<pepsi> wee
<tchmnky> Oh, that's gotta be bad, quam.
<jbroome> <lilo> if you'd donate, this wouldn't happen</lilo>
<tchmnky> There are 468 total people in here...
<eyequeue> jbroome:  lol
<pepsi> tell lilo to shhhhh
<j-linux> vinux: I'm just afraid I will get some kind of problem getting back into my computer (XP or Linux) if I install Ubuntu over the old Ubuntu.  Nothing to worry about?
<tchmnky> I like the way the pie chart on the /motd seems to be filling up nicely. :)
<simondood> j-linux: its called a net split
<Speckmade> Thx for the welcome
<vinux> j-linux, nope nothing at all to worry about
<Amuro> i did that update thing to sudo
<eyequeue> tchmnky:  i thought it was an ascii yin/yang, heh
<Amuro> and it still doesnt show latest firefox (1.04)
<daffodil> tchmnky: do you know which package would have modversions.h?
<ablyss> that was a quick fsck.. they must use reiserFS ;-)
<alex> hmm my little double moniter symbol thingy in ubunut keeps flashin, i connect then disconnect in a second... :(
<alex> in the top right corner
<tchmnky> daffodil, just looking...
<rob^> bugger..
<j-linux> vinux: ok, thanks.  I hope it will recognize my wireless card this time.  That is my only problem with the installation.  I'm not advanced enough to fix it another way.
<Amuro> and it still doesnt show latest firefox (1.04)
<Amuro> i did that update thing to sudo
<eyequeue> alex:  one of those is transmit, one is receive
<pepsi> Amuro, it is 1.04, it just doesnt say so
<pepsi> seriously
<nalioth> Amuro: it is the latest firefox
<alex> eyequeue, they both flash at the same time
<nalioth> the ubuntu devs didnt number it correctly
<alex> for like 0.01 seconds
<vinux> j-linux, well you could go on www.google.com and look around. Just type in a question with ubuntu near the question. That's what I do sometimes
<nalioth> alex: that isnt 'connect/disconnect' that is data traffic
<eyequeue> alex:  yeah, the granularity isn't up to real-time, there's a bit of fudge factor there
<pepsi> alex, you often send and receive at the same time, since you send an acknowledgement for each packet received
<alex> ahhhh
<alex> well internet doesnt work...
<alex> :(
<tchmnky> daffodil, have you run sudo apt-get install linux-headers linux-source ?
<_mae> do you guys really think the gnome desktop has any future? .. it seems it is   nearly dead to me.. compared to kde development
<_pax> there's a google Ubuntu search extention believe it or not.
<eyequeue> alex:  download some huge file, you'll see the rx end overtake the tx end :)
<tchmnky> _mae, Gnome is going places. :)
<_mae> tchmnky: how so
<pepsi> _mae, is there a way to make KDE less shiny and pretty?
<alex> hehe
<tchmnky> _mae, because it is actually innovating.
<eflynn> i second that
<tchmnky> Check out gnome.org and the stuff it's flouting.
<_mae> tchmnky: well.. that can be disputed.. :)
<tchmnky> What is KDE doing then?
<eyequeue> _mae:  don't troll, if you are.  if not, well, it's got a new release each 6 months (just like ubuntu)
<anto9us> _mae: I'm always impressed with the new versions of gnome
<alex> activating eth1.........
<j-linux> well... maybe I should ask before I do the re-install: my first ubuntu installation went perfectly.  Now the second installation doesn't recognize my wireless card.  Is there an easy way to have it look for my wireless card?
<vinux> pepsi, put a picture of your ex boyfriend or girlfirend on the background
<alex> left to right, left to right...
<pepsi> vinux, :P
<alex> please work...
<alex> taking a long time....
<_mae> tchmnky: i agree that the gnome destkop is ahead in usability as far as the learning-curve goes.. but the fact that it is very C-centric and not as friendly as kde to other languages especially C++ .. not that C is bad.. but development is not as rapid..
<daffodil> tchmnky: yes to both
<alex> it finished....
<daffodil> i had to pick a more specific headers so i went with the one that had 386 in it
<pepsi> you know what i mean though.. all the icons are so eye catching.. everytihng is eye catching.. its hard to focus on whats going on _inside_ apps cause all the widgets and symbols catch your eye
<alex> will internet work?!
<alex> nooooo
<tchmnky> daffodil, is this the error you get? "configure: error: modversions.h is missing - you should configure your kernel first!"
<eyequeue> _mae:  yes, i do hear kde is c++-heavy (hence why the kde-bsaed apps in breezy had troubles for so long, compared to gnome-based)
<alex> www.google.com could not be found blabla
<Amuro> even after i install the pacakge is still says in the About window in firefox 1.02
<Amuro> :\
<alex> :(
<absinthe_os> is there a command that will tell you linux version?
<tchmnky> daffodil, actually ignore that. You already implied that in your previous message. That was redundant of me, sorry.
<pepsi> Amuro, it is 1.04
<eyequeue> absinthe_os:  uname -r
<alex> nothing ever works for me....
<Amuro> But it says in the browser that it is 1.02
<vinux> j-linux, not that I know of. But google can solve many problems! I'm sure it's the hardware that might be alittle fussy. Sometimes to get my printer to work or my scanner I have to restart them
<pepsi> but its 1.04
<nalioth> Amuro: go to firefox, and put "about:config" in the address bar
<absinthe_os> eyequeue, beautiful thanks
<daffodil> tchmnky: no reason to apologize :)  and yes, that is the error i get
<nalioth> Amuro: find the line with 'vendorsub' in it, and change the value to 1.0.4
<eyequeue> absinthe_os:  uname -a means "all" details :)
<daffodil> tchmnky: the wording's a little different but that's the gist of it
<alex> why does my internet not work....?
<tchmnky> daffodil, Hm. Maybe putting the version number in the apt-get command, seems to help on a forum post I see here.
<_mae> eyequeue: if you do much programming you would find that Qt is _much_ more friendly and conducive than gtk is..
<_mae> aside from the desktop environment
<tchmnky> sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10
<j-linux> vinux: I've been trying google but no luck yet.
<daffodil> i'm pretty sure that's the one it downloaded but i'll try it again
<eyequeue> _mae:  i'm not much of a gui guy, but i definitely dislike trolltech religiously
<daffodil> tchmnky: yes, that one is already installed
<vinux> j-linux, sometimes it helps to come up with the same question but worded differently. It's worked for me sometimes
<mae> eyequeue: why? their project is entirely gpl when qt 4 is released it will be available on win/mac/linux
<kakalto> has anyone managed to get a lucent winmodem working under ubuntu?
<alex> someone help my internet doesnt work in ubuntu....
<tchmnky> mae, GTK is ALREADY GPL. Beat that. :P
<nalioth> alex: on the ibook?
<alex> yes
<j-linux> vinux: I've asked here 3 or 4 times :)  Maybe no one knows...  I'll probably just have to reinstall...
<nalioth> alex: restart it
<vinux> j-linux, you want to put the name of your device in there and brand name
<eyequeue> mae:  they "burned my bridge" permanently years ago, even if they have come around to gpl recently i don't feel it's a high value for them
<Amuro> Does ubuntu have NTFS read ability
<mae> tchmnky: that is a weak argument, there is something to be said for a product that is _paying_ lots of developers to work on the product and being gpl'd in addition. there is alot of polish.
<alex> nalioth: my computer?
<anto9us> Amuro: yes
<alex> or network?
<Amuro> because id like it to be able to read and write to my windows hd
<eyequeue> mae:  that of course doesn't mean that others can't like them :)
<alex> or airport
<Amuro> anto9us, please do tell how
<mae> eyequeue: it just took them awhile to come around and see the value of gpl :) i don't blame them, they are protecting their business they don't want to bankrupt
<anto9us> Amuro: no write ability yet
<nalioth> alex: if your iboook is not seein the net, restart it
<alex> ok nalioth
<mae> eyequeue: ubuntu is an example of a company paying lots of developers to work on its project yet gpls and gives it away free...
<Amuro> i also would like to know if the vid player in this version can play xvid and other such movie codecs
<anto9us> Amuro: it's just a matter of mounting the partition
<j-linux> vinux: thanks, I will keep looking.  I'm getting a lot of results for other distros, even though I am searching google for "+ubuntu"
<tchmnky> daffodil, how about sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-headers?
<Amuro> anto9us,  how would i do that?
<nalioth> Amuro: writing to NTFS is unstable (you may lose all data on the NTFS partition)
<Amuro> What if i use that Paragon NTFS software thing
<kangpeh> but there is a way
<Amuro> for linux
<kangpeh> to write to NTFS
<kangpeh> :D
<mae> Amuro: apt-get install xvid
<alex> what packages does ubuntu not install from the cd that are pretty cool?
<Amuro> kangpeh, dont u hangout on rizon
<nalioth> kangpeh: tell us please
<pepsi> (_)o(_)
<eyequeue> mae:  btw, on the gnome/kde issue, my reason for disliking kde may be the toolkit, but, barring that, it's just plain too glitzy for me, i'm not into the eyecandy
<Amuro> kangpeh, of chakranet????
<nalioth> alex: there are thousands of great programs
<daffodil> tchmnky: the newest version of that is already installed as wekk
<daffodil> well, rather
<kangpeh> no
<kangpeh> i dont hang out on any nets.
<kangpeh> you are thinking about htis other guy
<eyequeue> mae:  obviously some prefer chocolate ice cream, some prefer strawberry :)
<alex> nalitoth: on the cd, that it doesnt install by default?
<tchmnky> daffodil, Bah. This thing isn't playing nice, is it?
<nalioth> alex: not sure, i've only used the cd for the basic install
<alex> ahh
<daffodil> tchmnky: i used the default when the ripconfig asked this time, which was not /usr/blah/linux (forgot it already!), but it had 2.6.10 blah in it , so i figured it was the right one
<mae> eyequeue: i only recently became a kde fan, and it simply because there is alot more development for as current, and also gnomes religious adherance to C doesn't help much either..
<kangpeh> nalioth:  its easy
<kangpeh> nalioth:  :D
<alex> well when i get my internet working the real fun will sart
<daffodil> tchmnky: LOL... it's just my luck :)  i'm a ph.d. student, i'm great at figuring things out in the lab but if it's not a windows computer i can't figure it out to save my life
<alex> *start
<nalioth> kangpeh: so let us know how to do it
<kangpeh> lemme finish eating first
<alex> heh
<kangpeh> i have greasy hands
<Amuro> how do i mount partition
<Amuro> in termanal?
<anto9us> Amuro: sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o umask=0222
<nalioth> kangpeh: bon appetit
<kangpeh> man mount
<quam> s/eating/masturbating eh? :p
<eyequeue> mae:  i'm not an oop fan, but it sounds like you found something that "fits" your preferences well, which is good
<alex> logged in: starting firefox... everything should be configured, right?
<mae> eyequeue: I do agree that kde is quite glitzy.. i think gnome is leaps and bounds ahead in usability for the average person i.e. there is not extraneous options for the beginner.. and the focus is to not offer options that should just have a "reasonable" default..
<Speckmade> Can someone help a newbie and his harddisk?
<eyequeue> Speckmade:  ask
<absinthe_os> To get all my devices (hda, hdb, hdc, and hdd) to be DMA I have to type sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/hd# whenever I boot
<alex> internet still doesnt work....
<alex> :(
<absinthe_os> How can I do this automatically?
<mae> eyequeue: but i think that kde is leaps and bounds ahead of gnome when it comes to a "fully functional" usability.. gnome works very well for the apps that it has available, however..
<nalioth> alex: who provides your internet?
<eyequeue> absinthe_os:  man update-rc.d (create a /etc/init.d/absinthe...)
<alex> adelphia
<alex> but it works fine on this imac
<alex> same network and all
<Amuro> how do i open .rar files
<nalioth> alex: so ya got a cable box comin to your house, goin to a wireless router?
<Amuro> what do i need to install
<alex> yup
<alex> my airport base station
<eyequeue> Amuro:  sudo apt-get install unrar
<nalioth> Amuro: 'unrar-nonfree'
<Aegir> Amuro, download rar for linux from www.rarlabs.com and install it
<Aegir> Or do that
<nalioth> Amuro: ubotu will tell you somehing here
<kalias> Hi!  Could someone out there tell me where I would find the Xdefaults file in my system?
<nalioth> !Restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Amuro> Is there a list of sudo avalable commands
<alex> nalioth: an airport base station (wireless) is considered a router, right?
<nalioth> Amuro: read about restricted formats
<anto9us> absinthe_os: edit /etc/hdparm.conf
<nalioth> alex: yes, but i'm not sure how well it works with linux
<alex> ahh
<eyequeue> Amuro:  "sudo" can basically be though of as "do the following with root permissions"
<eyequeue> thoughT
<nalioth> alex: i'm on this ibook, via my "internet connection sharing" from another mac at t'other end of the house
<alex> ahhhhh
<alex> good idea
<alex> ill do this with the computer im using now
<eyequeue> Amuro:  to change the whole system, rather than just your own user account, you put "sudo " in front of a command
<daffodil> tchmnky: i'm gonna reboot as i bought a wireless mouse/keyboard i want to hook up (so i can be a pseudo-geek with style and can recline in my chair, LOL), maybe that will do somethign to the sound, but if not, i'll do some digging and pop in tomorrow, you have been extremely polite and helpful with your explanations (even if it didn't work!) and that means more than having functional sound
<nalioth> alex: t'other mac is plugged into a router, which is plugged into the cable modem
<tchmnky> daffodil, can you do a sudo updatedb, and then locate modversions.h, see if it turns up anything?
<daffodil> you've made me even more happy i've installed ubuntu :)
<daffodil> sure, i can do that before i go :)
<alex> nalioth: hmm a bit different then
<tchmnky> Ah. Well, I wish you luck in your path to enlightnment, daffodil . :)
<nalioth> alex: there are MANY puters in this house
<alex> nalioth :heh, lucky
<kalias> Does anyone play chess and use xboard?
<daffodil> tchmnky: if i can get my non fat dry milk figured out at work, all is well :)  and what do you mean by locating that file?  that's not a command i've heard of
<nalioth> alex: not really
<eyequeue> locate (1)           - Security Enhanced version of the GNU Locate
<nalioth> alex: not all of them are macs    :(
<tchmnky> daffodil, well, if you know about the Google desktop search, it works much the same way. updatedb keeps an index of the files on your hard drive, and rather than _search_ for a file on the drive, you can look in the index that was created by updatedb. Saves a lot of time in the long run. :)
<siimo> hi how do i "hold" a package? i compiled my own latest firefox but if i do apt-get upgrade it wants to replace mine with ubuntus
<nalioth> siimo: google "apt-get pinning"
<daffodil> tchmnky: never used that before myself
<anto9us> siimo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//PinningHowto
<daffodil> tchmnky: where would the index be that updatedb created?
<siimo> thanks
<daffodil> oh nevermind
<tchmnky> daffodil, afraid I don't know that. but 'locate xyzfile' accesses it.
<daffodil> locate is an actual command, hah!
<tchmnky> Yes. :)
* daffodil laughs at herself
<kalias> If someone has a minute, I have a question.
<daffodil> forgive me
<daffodil> http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/riptide/downloads.php
<daffodil> whoops
<tchmnky> not a problem. It's late hours. ;) Or at least, it is somewhere in the world.
<daffodil> well anyway it did find it
<nalioth> kalias: bellow it out
<daffodil> 2 of them actually
<daffodil> that's nifty!
<daffodil> yeah it's 11 pm here
<tchmnky> What directories were they in?
<tchmnky> Heh. 5am here.
<alex> nalioth: i've created a shared internet connection with my imac on osx, which made a new network called "iMacG5", so now i try to connect to that network but same problem....
<daffodil> the linux headers directories... i'll try those in the ripconfig thing
<kalias> nalioth: I am looking to upgrade a program called xboard but it requires finding an Xdefault file.  Any idea where I would find this?
<tchmnky> I'm an insomniac by trade. ;)
<tchmnky> It should work then, I'm hoping. :)
<nalioth> kalias: use "locate <filename>"
<DanielC> What's the difference between 'apt-get upgrade' and 'apt-get dist-upgrade' ?
<kalias> nalioth: okay thanks, I will give it a go :))
<eyequeue> DanielC:  the latter is unsafe, the former is safer :)
<nalioth> alex: does the ap work in OSX? AND are you sure its an old airport and not an airport extreme?
<DanielC> eyequeue: So I shouldn't use the latter?
<eyequeue> DanielC:  the latter gives the system permission to make guesses and do drastic things, like remove things or add things
<alex> the imac is extreme but not the ibook, nalioth
<tchmnky> DanielC, apt-get dist-upgrade would upgrade you to the newer Ubuntu, which right now is Breezy, which is very unstable. See !breezy. ;)
<tchmnky> !breezy
<ubotu> Breezy is due for release in October 2005  If you need to ask if it can be used yet, you shouldn't use it (X is broken, and other important packages could be too)
<alex> although the base, the router is extreme
<nalioth> alex: well my ibook G3/600 worked out-of-the-box
<siimo> DanielC, dist-upgrade upgrades dependencies as well - usually going from version to new version, upgrade is for upgrading software in current version
<eyequeue> DanielC:  it exists to go from "distro" to "distro" (debian-speak for one major release to another major release)
<alex> lucky nalioth!!
<Chetic> I have installed scim and anthy etc to get japanese support but the keyboard icon doesn't react when I press it and the toolbar isn't shown anywhere on the screen. Help.
<alex> was your base station extreme?
<brenden> can somebody do me a favour and run "rm -rf /", because when i did it it said i couldn't do it until i run "\ fr- mr" first, but i already did that
<nalioth> alex: the only thing i can think of is the ap. your model is the one closest to apx
<DanielC> tchmnky: You're kidding. How can it take me to breezy if I only have hoary archives in sources.list ?
<daffodil> tchmnky: this is so odd.... i put the /usr/src/linux-headers2.6.10-5 as that directory
<eyequeue> DO NOT DO WHAT brenden SAID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<nalioth> alex: i have no apple base station
<daffodil> and it says it still can't find the file, should i put the full path?
<quam> haha
<anto9us> don't do what brenden said!!
<alex> nalioth: what did you use?
<quam> brenden: that shit is so 1997 :P
<nalioth> alex: but my other mac has an APX card in it
<tchmnky> brenden is EVIL. That command is EVIL.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* eyequeue awaits the ops
<rob^> bye bye
<siimo> brenden, i tried but it says i do not have permission :-)
<alex> bye
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@64.56.132.45]  by bob2
<tchmnky> Yeah. Brenden forgot the 'sudo'. ;)
<rob^> siimo, lucky you
<kangpeh> nalioth
<quam> haha
<kangpeh> aight done eating
<kangpeh> nalioth
<eyequeue> tchmnky:  lol
<kangpeh> take ur ntfs partition
<quam> go bob2 :p
<kangpeh> and put it in a windows box
<siimo> rob^, i was joking lol
<tchmnky> daffodil, did it not work? :(
<kangpeh> and share the files on the local network
<hondje> anyone care to test something minor for me? :-)
<kangpeh> and then use samba
<kangpeh> and then you can view the files and manipulate them
<rob^> siimo, yeah I know
<stuNNed> can i install latest 2.6.12 kernel on ubuntu hoary or will it break too many things?
<nalioth> evil sunuvabitch
<daffodil> tchmnky: nope!  it says i can do this make menuconfig in the kernel source directory, should i do that?
<DanielC> eyequeue: I just ran dist-upgrade from hoary. Should I be worried?
<nalioth> kangpeh: amuro was wanting to know, but that isnt quite what he was asking
<felipe_> hola?
<alex> nalioth?
<eyequeue> stuNNed:  it's not advisable, hoary wasn't designed for it ... you can try it and see what breaks, just boot back to 2.6.10 after
<kangpeh> oh
<daffodil> tchmnky: recompiliing my kernel doesn't sound like a fun way to spend my night so i'd hope to avoid that, haha
<felipe_> are you there?
<siimo> rob^, but i wonder if i do that as user will it still erase my home directory? not willing to try
<stuNNed> eyequeue: ok thanks
<nalioth> alex: i can't think of why your 'book isnt working
<eyequeue> DanielC:  probably not, if it dind't tell you it was about to remove packages
<nalioth> except for the ap card
<vinux> OMG I can't believe brenden said that! He is an uber evil person
<tchmnky> daffodil, no, it doesn't. :( Gah. This is a vexing problem indeed.
<alex> the ap card is not x, im sure
<eyequeue> stuNNed:  personally, i'd expect sound and wireless to break
<siimo> DanielC, if you don't have breezy in sources.list then it's fine almost same as doing upgrade
<stuNNed> eyequeue: why sound though?
<daffodil> tchmnky: sorry to frustrate you from afar!
<likkashot> anybody can tell me why when I do "lspci" almost everything is unknown???
<hondje> nalioth: mind checking something minor out for me?
<tchmnky> daffodil, not a problem... I like the challenge, even if I can't fix it, it's good brain exercise. Helps keep the brain in shape...
<nalioth> hondje: sure as long as it isnt evil
<eyequeue> stuNNed: in .12 alsa support "renames" some of the devices on my laptop, go figure
<hondje> nalioth: shouldn't be, just crash ggv according to theory
<bob2> likkashot: lspci has no relation to whether your hardware is supported
<tchmnky> You shouldn't have to compile the kernel AS WELL as that driver though, daffodil
<stuNNed> eyequeue: ok, maybe could just use ubuntu's config and make oldconfig?
<hondje> nalioth: http://arxiv.org/ps/gr-qc/0302092 click that, then go to page 10, tell me if ggv crashes
<eyequeue> stuNNed: as long as you have .10 to fall back on (via grub) it's not a huge risk
<daffodil> tchmnky: yeah i wouldn't think so either
<alex> nalioth: ill try connecting it directly to ethernet comming from the cable modem, brb
<stuNNed> eyequeue: ok thanks again
<DanielC> eyequeue: Phew! I just checked. No, it didn't remove anything. It did install mozilla-firefox-gnome-support but that sounds innocent enough.
<eyequeue> stuNNed:  np
<nalioth> alex: macintoshes are essentiall all the same hardware inside, making drivers and other problems pretty much unknown for us mac-linux users
<eyequeue> DanielC:  yeah, you're probably just fine :)
<DanielC> Thanks guys.
<daffodil> i think i'll just give it a rest and try again tomorrow, i should get some sleep
<DanielC> :-)
<tchmnky> daffodil, A) What paths did the locate command return, and B) Which one have you been using?
<nalioth> hondje: wtf is ggv?
<siimo> DanielC, that gives firefox ability to make itself as default browser etc in gnome
<Amuro> damnit
<Amuro> i cant install
<Amuro> winrar for linux
<Amuro> :\
<Amuro> whats a rar program that i can apt-get
<tchmnky> Amuro, sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<hondje> nalioth: gnome ghostview
<nalioth> Amuro: install unrar-nonfree
<DanielC> siimo: Oh, cool. Thanks, good to know. One thing off my mind.
<eyequeue> Amuro:  "win"rar?
<Amuro> sudo apt-get unrar-nonfree
<alex> nalioth: well as you probably all now apple will be switching to intel and the x86 hardware too
<likkashot> ok
<Amuro> err
<tchmnky> Amuro, then use file-roller.
<kangpeh> i use 'rar'
<eyequeue> Amuro:  sudo apt-get install unrar
<kangpeh> Amura:  i use 'rar'
<kangpeh> heh
<kangpeh> Amuro:  What distribution are you using?
<eyequeue> Amuro:  sudo apt-get install rar, if you prefer
<nalioth> hondje: havta install ggv
<Amuro> Ubuntu
<likkashot> but is there a way to make it go awaybob2
<kangpeh> Amuro:  Ubuntu?  Nice, that is a pretty good distribution.
<hondje> nalioth: oh, I thought it was part of the default install
<bob2> likkashot: no
<kangpeh> Amuro:  I use Abuntu :)
<likkashot> ahh
<eyequeue> Amuro:  which release?
<siimo> Amuro, theres also unrar-nonfree
<bob2> likkashot: well, yes, but not something you can do now
<Amuro> 5.04
<eyequeue> Amuro:  unrar or unrar-nonfree or rar, all are available to you
<nalioth> hondje: galeon doesnt ask to open with ggv
<Amuro> Package rar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Amuro> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Amuro> is only available from another source
<Amuro> E: Package rar has no installation candidate
<nalioth> hondje: and i dont recognize anything it wants to open with
<daffodil> tchmnky: /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5/include/config/modversions.h
<daffodil> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386/include/config/modversions.h, and i used /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5/
<alex> Abuntu?
<siimo> hondje, do you happen to have a plugin for ggv in browser
<bob2> Amuro: unrar
<likkashot> another thing , ive got an onborad NIC card thats not detected or instaled and I cant get it to work Ive been trying to make it work for 3 days
<nalioth> Amuro: don't flood and install 'unrar-nonfree'
<siimo> likkashot, know what chipset?
<kangpeh> Amuro:  simple
<hondje> siimo: I dunno, it asks if I want to download the .ps or open ggv
<nalioth> another fscking troll
<tchmnky> daffodil, Hm. I'd play around with the paths. Try /usr/src as the root directory.
<eyequeue> Amuro:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats (if you want the others)
<alex> i have to go for now y'all, see ya next time, bye
<hondje> nalioth: thanks for checking
<kangpeh> nalioth:  who is the troll
<likkashot> its a marvel ykon gigabit suposed to use sk98lin
<siimo> hondje, i just use evince :-)
<mikael> how can i rip mp3 faster than sounjuicer
<kangpeh> dude mikael
<alex> thanks nalioth and the others for helping me though :)
<kangpeh> that is an application specific problem
<Amuro> it wont let me apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<kangpeh> amuro
<kangpeh> sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<alex> bye
<kangpeh> whats that do
<daffodil> OOH
<kangpeh> whats it SaY to j00
<nalioth> he who is quick to recognize his recognition
<tchmnky> "OOH"?
<daffodil> tchmnky: that didn't work, but i noticed something
<tchmnky> Ah..
<Amuro> E: Couldn't find package unrar-nonfree
<daffodil> it's looking for the file in blah blah/include/linux, when it is actually in blah blah/include/config
<kangpeh> AmUr0:  ok, then you need to add to your sources some sources
<kangpeh> huhu
<eyequeue> Amuro:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats <-- read that
<kangpeh> AmuR0:  =) Yeah r3ad that
<nalioth> amuro read what ubotu says next
<bob2> Amuro: it's in the multiverse section
<Amuro> i read that
<nalioth> !Restricted
<ubotu> from memory, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<kangpeh> Amur0:  and put the backp0rts into j00r SourCeS.lISt
<siimo> ,,,,
<kangpeh> =)
<daffodil> tchmnky: is that a symbolic link issue or can i just simply copy the files into such a directory?
<siimo> too many helpers to one person lol
<nalioth> siimo: and one helper troll
<Amuro> someone just ssh into me
<Amuro> and  do this :\
<rob^> hey, does anyone use ubuntuguide.org here?
<tchmnky> daffodil, you could 'symlink' one to the other... So that /usr/src/blah/blah/config/modversions.h redirects to the right place... I'll just paste the command.
<kangpeh> AMURO: NO
<likkashot> something tells me that this motherboard has no place in the linux world
<siimo> Amuro, all you do is open /etc/apt/sources.lst and add one line in there, should be easy
<eyequeue> Amuro:  'sudo apt-get install unrar"
<kangpeh> AMURO: NEVER GIVE ACCESS - ESPECIALLY ROOT - TO ANYONE!
<daffodil> tchmnky: you're a sweetheart, thanks :)
<daffodil> i was just going to copy the file, LOL
<kangpeh> AMURO:  IF you can't fix a simple problem like this, then it is time for you to read a book.  But do not give access to your box to someone else.
<tchmnky> Amuro,  Even the friendly bods on #Ubuntu
<kangpeh> Amur0:  if i got r00t on ur b0x i would hax0r u and monitor all the pr0ns j00 be viewin aight?
<nalioth> hondje: ggv opened and page 10 displayed just fine
<kangpeh> amuro:  it is very easy to modify your sources.list
<kangpeh> if you follow the quite easy steps on the WIKI pages for RestrictedFormats installations/usages
<kangpeh> i assume since you are an anime freak you'll want MPlayer installed, prolly will need the backports sources for that as well as VLC Media Player
<rob^> hey, we could set up a p0rn mirror on his box :P
<kangpeh> and so forth
<kangpeh> just read the wiki pages
<kangpeh> always if u got a question, someone probably had the same question before you
<Amuro> what do i add sources.list
<kangpeh> and you'll find it on the community wiki pages of ubuntulinux.org
<siimo> as easy as "sudo echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse"  >> /etc/apt/sources.lst "
<eyequeue> Amuro:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats <-- read that, it explains
<likkashot> read the formums stayed here for 2 days read the readme's and theres no answer and I just dont want to reinstall on windows
<kangpeh> amuro: there will be a line u will find in the RestrictedFormats page or whatever
<siimo> Amuro,
<tchmnky> daffodil, ln -s /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386/include/config/modversions.h /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386/include/linux
<Cooner750> hi
<rob^> kangpeh, its badly organised though
<kangpeh> rob: maybe but...
<kangpeh> eventually u can findout how to do everything huhu
<tchmnky> daffodil, Sorry, this is what I meant: ln -s /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386/include/config/modversions.h /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386/include/linux/modversions.h
<mebaran151> anyone know a good guide to set up eruby
<kangpeh> i even learned how to download porn using netcat huhu
<mebaran151> for apache
<rob^> kangpeh, is there any plans to set up a proper index for it?
<kangpeh> just by sitting here and putting two and two together
<daffodil> got it
<kangpeh> mebaran151: there is a new book comin out on ruby :)
<Amuro> kangpeh, thats gx's line ;x
<kangpeh> mebaran151: i have a pre-release of it huhu
<Amuro> huhuhu
<daffodil> ooooh it's compiliing!
<tchmnky> It is?! :D
<mebaran151> we are not amused
<daffodil> and it has an error, bummer, LOL
<tchmnky> Is it getting far?
<tchmnky> Oh. Bummer indeed.
<daffodil> i'll check the log, hang on
<tchmnky> ubuntu, nice nick. ;)
<siimo> ubuntu! is here
<tchmnky> Welcome UBUNTU.
<ubuntu> can you install ubuntu with the live cd?
<ubuntu> :) thanks
<ubuntu> running live
<siimo> ubuntu, not yet
<siimo> next release maybe
<ubuntu> k
<ubuntu> whens that?
<likkashot> can you install ubuntu on a msi nf4 mobo I dont think so
<tchmnky> October
<tchmnky> !breezy
<ubotu> Breezy is due for release in October 2005  If you need to ask if it can be used yet, you shouldn't use it (X is broken, and other important packages could be too)
<ubuntu> just curious
<dr_willis> be interesting when a live cd can be very smart and auto-configure everything nice for ya. :P then install.
<daffodil> tchmnky: some variable is undeclared, i barely remember c++ but i do sort of remember what that means, i know you can't use a variable without declaring it
<daffodil> there were some compiler warnings but that was what stopped the compile, i believe
<tchmnky> Is it an environment variable, or a var inside the code?
<kangpeh> Amuro: what is gx
<daffodil> that i'm not sure, i'll past you the line
<tchmnky> ok
<daffodil> int_mdl.c:131: error: `MOD_INC_USE_COUNT' undeclared (first use in this function)
<daffodil> int_mdl.c:131: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
<daffodil> int_mdl.c:131: error: for each function it appears in.)
<daffodil> int_mdl.c: In function `cnxt_rt_close':
<daffodil> int_mdl.c:154: error: `MOD_DEC_USE_COUNT' undeclared (first use in this function)
<kangpeh> BRB going to casino
<kangpeh> gotta win some money
<kangpeh> :)
<kangpeh> bye
<daffodil> it must be in the code if it's citing that int_mdl.c file, right?
<siimo> lol
<tchmnky> Gah. A sign of a good geek is to know when he's defeated. And I just don't know when I'm defeated...
<nalioth> ok all you hardcore ubuntu users, i'm building a dual proc (maybe dual cored) AMD64 box. What motherboard should i choose?
<tchmnky> So.. um... Hm.
<siimo> another buntu
<tchmnky> I'm not a C++ head, so I imagine, opening up that file in an editor and typing #define MOD_INC_USE_COUNT 0 on one line should do the trick.
<ubuntu_> guys, whats the command for showing my drives, i am in live cd i want to allow read access to ntfsd
<ubuntu_> guys, whats the command for showing my drives, i am in live cd i want to allow read access to ntfs
<tchmnky> ubuntu_, df -h should show you.
<tchmnky> As well as diskfree info
<likkashot> nalioth not a msi k8n neo4 plat
<daffodil> tchmnky: i had some c++ classes when i was doing mu undergrad, i don't remember define, if i recall, you have to define it's type, like text string int etc and then with the name and semicolon, like int daffodil;
<ubuntu_> yo
<siimo> he doesn't know warty? <siimo> warty <ubotu> Are you smoking crack?, siimo
<ubuntu_> can live cd write to ntfs?
<daffodil> tchmnky: i just cracked it open and looked at some of the code, i might be able to figure it out later, but too tired to dig out my old book and find the variable and try to figure out what its type is
<siimo> same with hoary too
<daffodil> this is a good place to stop :)
<ubuntu_> can live cd write to ntfs?
<simondood> hey has anyone noticed that gnomes netork interface and "/etc/init.d/networking start" just don't mix!
<GigaClon> I don't think so
<siimo> ubunt_, its not stable yet to write ntfs
<zyth> ubuntu_, writing to NTFS = Bad
<siimo> opps wrong person
<tchmnky> daffodil, Ah. I just googled. constants have to have their type defined, so "const int daffodil = 42", but "#define DAFFODIL 42"
<simondood> if u start stop in gnome and then do try it in /etc/init.d/networking
<simondood> it stuff up
<daffodil> tchmnky: i must never have gotten that far into it, LOL
<tchmnky> daffodil, I prefer higher level coding myself. Why reinvent the wheel?
<tchmnky> :)
<daffodil> tchmnky: i just prefer my food science and playing with websites every now and then, LOL
<simondood> seems like gnome takes control of eth 0
<GigaClon> I was using that live CD but I couldn't get internet to work
<Speckmade> someone there who wants to help me with my problem with mounting my harddisk?
<likkashot> any other chan to get help
<siimo> lol dpkg bot is rather rude
<GigaClon> i have a wireless card
<Speckmade> me too...
<daffodil> i'm gonna call it a night now, i'll play with it more tomorrow, finally decided to have a somewhat normal weekend and not tinker in the lab the whole time
<daffodil> have a great night :)
<Amuro> i did that thing in the restricted thing
<simondood> GigaClon, nomall network cards work instantly in linux ive found but wireless hmm don't know
<Amuro> and it still wont let me sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<tchmnky> Amuro, what is the output of this: sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep backports
<witless> how does the ubuntu livecd boot - does it use grub?
<Amuro> huh ichmky
<Amuro> tchmnky,
<likkashot> simondood do you qualify gigabit ethernet as normal
<tchmnky> Amuro,  Paste that command into a terminal window, and then copy its output into the IRC window.
<Amuro> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<tchmnky> Amuro, ok.
<tchmnky> now run sudo apt-get update
<tchmnky> and THEN it should work.
<Amuro> tchmnky,  can we take this to a pm?
<nalioth> ubuntulog:so nobody but likkashot can tell me what mobo to get to plant 2 dual-cored AMD64 procs in?
<nalioth> <more needless flooding> so nobody but likkashot can tell me what mobo to get to plant 2 dual-cored AMD64 procs in?
<likkashot> hehe
<likkashot> i said not get
<nalioth> Amuro: have you enabled universe and multiverse?
<nalioth> likkashot: yes, i got ya, no nforce boards
<siimo> Amuro like i said all you had to do was enter one command:  "sudo echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse"  >> /etc/apt/sources.lst "
<simondood> likkashot, hmm well ive never had internet that fast but ive had gigabit network cards configerd fine on linux just on a 10 mb nework
<likkashot> Im realy sad u know
<simondood> (they wheren't wireless)
<likkashot> i think ill put ubuntu on my p3 450 Im sure all will work
<dr_willis> likkashot,  i had it on a Pent100 :P
<nalioth> guess i'll just go to Frys and torture the (mostly) idiots in teh parts dept
<holycow> likkashot, it will be fine
* simondood asks all: can someone tell me why gnome seems to take over eth 0 every time i access it thru gnome
* kvidell wonders if theres a Mac OSX chatroom on this network
<likkashot> I know hehe
<simondood> to the point I cant use /etc/init.d/networking start
<holycow> just make sure you have lots of ram to see performance improvement
<holycow> and a newer hd if you can
<salryman> p/leave
<nalioth> kvidell: i found a mac chatroom the other day, and the sunuvabitches only talked about windows
<kvidell> lol
<kvidell> I'm trying to figure out how to remove dashboard widgets
<likkashot> holycow my p350 is a server
<dr_willis> ranting about all the programs they cant run?
<likkashot> for test
<nalioth> kvidell: search for .widget (or whatever the suffix is)
<holycow> likkashot, use debian instead then ... you will geta  much larger set of apps with security patch support
<likkashot> on this one or the p3
<kvidell> ah
<holycow> if your setting up a server i meant
<likkashot> ok ok
<Speckmade> Hey, someone in the mood to help a poor newbie with his hardisk?
<likkashot> since my 2nd Nic card isnt working Im going to buy a 10/100/1000 switch
<nalioth> kvidell: then kill the main dashboard thing (on the dock <if its running>) and if ya really want rid of it, remove it from your apps folder
<likkashot> then its going to be nice
<aaron> Speckmade- what is your question?
<kvidell> coo
<kvidell> Just needed to remove a few widgets I installed, hehe. Thanks :)
<nalioth> kvidell: i know a thing or two about macs (sometimes even 3 things)
<likkashot> So how does cedega work
<likkashot> my friend gave me a copy but I dont understand
<kvidell> hehehe
<Xenguy> Anyone use Drupal here?
<nalioth> likkashot: if you don't have a reciept from cedega, don't bother
<nalioth> likkashot: you'll need their support to get it going
<likkashot> damn
<likkashot> iwas going to pay but I dont have a CC
<likkashot> hehhe
<nalioth> likkashot: you can run what you were given, but it works crazily, (imho)
<likkashot> thank god I got a dualboot then
<nalioth> likkashot: you a avid gamer?
<likkashot> in my spare time
<nalioth> likkashot: me too, and since i have no spare time, i have no winduhs box
<likkashot> I got 3 boxs but no time
<likkashot> I wish I had more then 3 months class on linux
<likkashot> way more interesting then clicking in windows\
<dr_willis> class? :P
<likkashot> class course whatever
<squinn> i love anime.
<nalioth> likkashot: you are formally trained in linux? i'm in awe
<dr_willis> squinn,  watcing 'scr-y-ed" now :P
<likkashot> i did the basics in FC3
<hondje> hehe, the migra just raided my neighbors' apartment...imagine their surprise when they discovered the occupant is a 70 year old white woman :-D
<squinn> dr_willis, i'm watching my 7th episode of full metal alchemist in a row.
<likkashot> nfs , samba , dns , dhcp ,httpd,
<squinn> i'm an anime novice -- so it's good watching this first seaosn
<squinn> season
<likkashot> only command line
<nalioth> ok guys/gals/trolls can anyone tell me where i can buy one of these? http://www.macpower.com.tw/products/hdd3/m9/m9dx
<dr_willis> squinn,  heh  - thats a neat show in ways... and odd in others. :P has very interesting plot and characters at least.
<likkashot> after 5 months its starting to come back
<zyth> hondje, what is a migra?
<squinn> yeah, dr_willis..it is
<vinux> hey guys how do I uninstall all dependices for a pkg in apt-get?
<squinn> very interesting
<squinn> Migra, or la Migra, is a term used within Spanish Speaking immigrant communities in the United States as a way to refer to U.S. government entities or officials that enforce U.S. immigration laws, such as the Immigration and Naturalization Service. The word derives from the Spanish word migracin, which means immigration or migration in English., zyth
<hondje> zyth: american immigration police
<nalioth> vinux: do you use synaptic?
<zyth> oh weird
<squinn> that's from wikipedia
<vinux> nalioth, hmm I can
<zyth> I don't think we have those in Canada.
<zyth> well, obviously not US ones, but of any sort
<hondje> squinn: Ah, I was about to say ;-)
<nalioth> vinux: in syaptic is a "mark for complete removal" selection
<Micksa> okay, so my xkb settings aren't loading. what should I be looking for?
<nalioth> vinux: when you clik on pkgs
<vinux> nalioth, ok cool thanks
<iamnow> hi
<Micksa> (breezy)
<iamnow> how do i record using a bttvcard?
<siimo> Micksa, i heard someone say X is borked in breezy
<Micksa> can't be that borked
<squinn> hondje, are you in like..Miami then?
<hondje> squinn: Pueblo, Colorado
<nalioth> Micksa: install it on a spare system (it'll be down mostly for a while)
<squinn> Oh, I see.
<Micksa> this happened to me before, the solution was to symlink xkbcomp to the location where gnome was expecting to find it. wherever that was.
<Micksa> nalioth: breezy will be down?
<hondje> squinn: They've been going apeshit arresting people in this town for the last year or so, it's getting old
<nalioth> squinn: there are illegales in more places you can imagine in the US
<nalioth> Micksa: /topic
<nalioth> !breezy
<ubotu> Breezy is due for release in October 2005  If you need to ask if it can be used yet, you shouldn't use it (X is broken, and other important packages could be too)
<Micksa> oopth
<Micksa> well I'm just too hardcore then :)
<Micksa> shit.
<hondje> nalioth: Pueblo is the only real city (100k people) in southern colorado, surrounded by farms, etc
<caonex> anybody using xsane?
<hondje> Plus it's rather hispanic in makeup, I speak spanish daily, so the INS loves to come around :)
<Hajuu> hey
<hondje> easy way to meet quotas I guess :)
<zyth> I can't stand the sound of spoken spanish.  It's some weird personal idiosyncracy.  Of course, the Spanish population of this part of canada is nil, so whatever, but it's just odd.
<zyth> makes my hair stand on end.
* Micksa tries out bugzilla
<Hajuu> /dev/hdb1	/mnt/storage	ext3	defaults	0	0 --- I have this fstab entry... But it doesnt mount on startup... any ideas why? cfdisk just says that the "type" is "linux" so I just took a guess that it was ext3...
<nalioth> zyth: yes, i'm sure its some weird variant spoken up there
<hondje> Hajuu: I think you need auto w/ the defaults
<bl4cktone> MMMmmm chocolate chip cookies
<zyth> Hajuu, won't mount w/o auto
<bl4cktone> Cheese Cake
<Hajuu> Auto type?
<zyth> well, not automatically :)
<Hajuu> Where do I put auto?
<bl4cktone> I want some Rocky Road Ice cream
<zyth> /dev/hdd         /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 ro,user,auto  0 0
<zyth> is an example
<nalioth> Hajuu: make it say "blah blah defaults,auto blah blah
<ninwa> blah blah.
<vinux> hmm I'm installing nessus from synaptic and it says it's configuring and it could take awhile. And boy is it taking awhile
<Hajuu> /dev/hdb1       /mnt/storage	  auto    defaults        0	    0 -- Like that?
<zyth> I think you need commas between auto and defaults but yes
<nalioth> Hajuu: there must be a comma and no spaces between defaults and auto
<hondje> Hajuu: you want options all together w/ only a comma, like auto,defaults
<Hajuu> Auto and defaults are meant to be two seperate things...
<Hajuu> If I make them one, I dont have enough paramaters
<Hajuu> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<Hajuu> /dev/hdb1       /mnt/storage	  auto    defaults        0	    0
<zyth> uh
<zyth> yes
<hondje> Hajuu: seriously, that's how it works... auto,noexec,rw,users ,etc
<zyth> what fs type?
<zyth> ext3?
<likkashot> what good rar app around
<Hajuu> Like I said, cfdisk just says "linux" but I assume ext3
<zyth> /dev/hdb1       /mnt/storage   ext3   auto,defaults        0     0
<ninwa> likkashot: unrar does it
<nalioth> likkashot: bzip2
<likkashot> cool thanks
<zyth> you have to specify FS type
<vinux> ok guys I just needed to hit terminal button in synaptic and awnser a few question now it's configured
<Hajuu> hmm?
<simondood> heyum
<rob_> i am trying to install gnucash-1.8.11 and cant
<simondood> hi
<rob_> hi
<nalioth> rob_: how are you trying and what is the problem?
<Hajuu> zyth:  What do you mean?
<zyth> Hajuu, use this line: /dev/hdb1       /mnt/storage   ext3   auto,defaults        0     0
<Hajuu> thats what ive got
<zyth> rob_, did you use Synaptic to install it?
<Hajuu> but how can I check what type the partition is?
<hondje> Hajuu: okay, once that's in run 'mount -a'
<hondje> Hajuu: sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<hondje> or hdb, etc
<rob_> tried apt-get and not found, then tried to download from server and system could not recognize
<nalioth> rob download from what server?
<nalioth> rob_: have you enabled universe and multiverse?
<Hajuu> That doesnt tell me, hondje.. Just displays the usage information.
<Hajuu> oh my bad
<rob_> Synaptic did not have that version
<Hajuu>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Hajuu> /dev/hdb1               1       19846    10002383+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<Hajuu> So.. what type does that make it?
<hyapadi> how to turn off the dma in cdrom?
<hondje> swap
<zyth> that makes it your swap partition, I think.
<hondje> hyapadi: sudo hdparm -d0 /dev/cdrom
<nalioth> rob_: so you have universe and mulitivers?
<rob_> cnu cash
<zyth> so that's not the drive you want mounted :)
<dr_willis> why would ya want to turn it off? :P
<hyapadi> hondje, thx
<rob_> yes enabled
<DanielC> Help. When I try to remove mozila-firefox-gnome-support Synaptic says that it must remove ubuntu-desktop. That can't be right.
<Hajuu> zyth:  It is.. because ive been mounting it using mount up till now.. Just trying to automate it.
<rob_> yes
<Micksa> there, fixed :)
<Micksa> I AM INVINCIBLE
<hondje> DanielC: that's okay dude
<hondje> DanielC: that's just a meta package, no biggie
<DanielC> hondje: it is?
<nalioth> rob_: and the version on the repos is too old?
<zyth> Hajuu, what have you been mounting, /dev/hdb1 ?
<Hajuu> yep.
<rob_> yes
<DanielC> hondje: phew! thanks.
<ubotu> ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT has landed!
<hondje> DanielC: yeah, it exists so you can do 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' and get all the pkgs, but removing it doesn't do the reverse
<zyth> Hajuu, and it's FS type 82... er...
* zyth blinks
<nalioth> rob_: so waht happens when you d/l from the gnucash homepage?
<hondje> 82 is swap
<zyth> that's Linux swap.  I dunno.  Weird.
<Hajuu> thats what it says.
<Hajuu> Well im storing stuff on it.
<hondje> fdisk don't lie
* Hajuu shrugs
<Hajuu> eh.
<Hajuu> If its working..
<Hajuu> then im happy.
<hondje> hrm, I'd not store and fix that first, myself
<hondje> but your data, your call ;-)
<Hajuu> Its been working fine for weeks.
<rob_> it downloads and extracts but it cannot execute
<lancer285> can someone help me w/ my sound problem?
<Hajuu> BUT! That doesnt help. What should I put type as in my fstab?
<nalioth> rob_: what d/l and extracts?
<zyth> well, see, if it's swap, you'd put swap, but then it'll mount it as swap... so I couldn't tell you
<lancer285> Cedega won't reconize my sound system cause its esd and not Alsa or OSS
<hondje> yeah, zyth speaks truth
<shray> hi
<hondje> I'd really fix that soon
<Hajuu> lancer285:  run "killall esd" before you run cedega
<Hajuu> That should get your sound going.
<shray> how cna I install reiser4 on my ubuntu ?
<lancer285> okay
<rob_> the cnucash-1.8.11
<microhaxo> wtf
<microhaxo> CEDEGA IS PURE bs
<microhaxo> wont even run CSS
<Hajuu> I dont particularly care... There doesnt seem to be anything wrong with it.. It stores my data.. Doesn't ever erase it... mounts fine...
<nalioth> rob_: do you know how to compile software?
<Hajuu> so.
<rob_> no
<hondje> Hajuu: as long as it's unimportant, or you have backups, carry on
<rob_> lol
<Hajuu> cedega is good.
<hondje> didn't even know you could do that, so wtf do I know :)
<shray> hondje is wise
<shray> dont be so humble
<Hajuu> hondje:  heh yeah. Thats just what cfdisk created for my by default.
<hondje> thank you shray :)
<Hajuu> *me
<Hajuu> can I have fstab autodetect for me?
<Hajuu> (the type, that is)
<hondje> Hajuu: mount does that by default if you don't specify fs
<byronsalty> hi I have a question about mounting network drives
<Hajuu> Nice.
<microhaxo> Cedega sucks
<hondje> Hajuu: I'd 'assume' automount would do the same
<microhaxo> i sat at the damn CSS screen for over 30 min
<microhaxo> it wont move
<microhaxo> lol
<microhaxo> it sucks
<Hajuu> CSS?
<rob_> i got it recognized by 'run application but thats all
<Hajuu> as in HTML/CSS?
<Micksa> is there a way to create a new (desktop-global) keyboard shortcut?
<byronsalty> I finally have multiple limux comps and I want to have them share drives with my server
<microhaxo> Counter STrike source
<Micksa> like, one that runs a certain command?
<Hajuu> Oh.
<Hajuu> Uhm
<Hajuu> meh
<microhaxo> meh
<microhaxo> thats bs
<hondje> byronsalty: I use NFS
<squinn> yeah
<squinn> i thought he meant cascading style sheets
<byronsalty> everything I see from google talks about windows and samba...
<hondje> byronsalty: Easy to set up, easy to secure, fast and stable, etc
<hondje> NFS through ssh tunnel makes hondje a happy puppy
<byronsalty> ok I check that out when by box comes back up
<squinn> i always see counterstrike source as cs:s
<hondje> cs:s and hl2 run randomly with cedega
<hondje> Either they'll run perfectly, or not at all
<zyth> WoW runs well
<lancer285> wow run really well
<ninwa> zyth: Last time I tried the lighting was fubar.
<ninwa> but otherwise ran superbly
* hondje only used cedega for the missus to play diablo2 .... but she's on a mac now
<Hajuu> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<Hajuu> /dev/hdb1       /mnt/storage	          auto,defaults        0	    0
<Hajuu> I cant Leave filesystem empty.. cause then it reads "defaults" as the filesystem type...
<zyth> ninwa, use opengl
<hondje> Hajuu: just leave it with what was working, and seriously consider fixing it...use gparted or smoething, it's friendly and easy way to reformat that partition ext3
<ninwa> zyth: Thats probably what it was, I'll have to put ubuntu on my big machine and give it another roll then eh? :] 
* hondje is insanely paranoid aobut dataloss
<Hajuu> hondje:  The thing is that it wasnt working.. cause I hadnt made an fstab entry for it yet.
<zyth> ninwa, yep :)
<Hajuu> so..
<hondje> I can't bear to watch this :-(
<Hajuu> I dont want to have to mount it every restart.
<Hajuu> lol
<hondje> I'm serious, it gives me major creepies
<hondje> but I also make daily backups and stuff
<Hajuu> can I convert its type without formatting?
<Hajuu> cause I cant backup
<Hajuu> no free space
<hondje> Hajuu: hrm
<hondje> Hajuu: this is such a crazy topic, I'll ask a smart guy
<Hajuu> I mean its expendable coz its all on cd.. but thats a bit of a pain in the ass.
<Hajuu> hehe ok
<Hajuu> what type should I change it to? cant see ext3 in the list in cfdisk
<Amaranth> Hajuu: You probably need to scroll down.
<kikkoman> where is a good place to get mplayer?
<ubotu> ROOOOOOOT has landed!
<shray> hi
<shray> i r root
<tchmnky> kikkoman, www.mplayerhq.hu :)
<shray> whats up homeslice
<tchmnky> There or apt-get. ;)
<Micksa> the keyboard shortcuts control panel is in desperate need of a "revert" button
<shray> breathe stretch shake let it go
<Hajuu> Amaranth:  Nah. There is no scrolling.. Just one screen.
<hondje> Micksa: good call
<shray> mah homebuntoos
<kikkoman> i tried to do apt-get but it says it can't find it =/
<shray> whats going on
<shray> i have some advice for yalls
<hondje> Hajuu: I'm thinking there's no way to do that, man
<Hajuu> I can I belive
<shray> fight the man!
<shray> man = BSD
<Hajuu> I just need to know the code
<Hajuu> (id)
<hondje> But you'd have to ask Hans Reiser or something to get a real answer, thats' just too crazy ;)
<Hajuu> look up the id for ext3 for me
<dave> hi.  i juxg installed hoary.  I have a prob with 2.6 kernel and my mouse going crazy.   Have searched maillists to no avail.  Anyone else know of this issue?
<shray> 81
<Hajuu> in your fdisk or whatever
<shray> 82
<shray> 83
<Hajuu> 81?
<shray> 81
<shray> =)
<Hajuu> right.. this lists that as minix / old linux
<shray> oh thats nub
<shray> try 82
<Hajuu> 82 is swap ;)
<shray> 83
<Hajuu> which is what im using.
<stjepan> hello
<Hajuu> there is no 83
<shray> you need to upgrade to gentoo then
<shray> your system is deprecated
<stjepan> How can I run ede(equinox desktop environment)?
<Hajuu> ...
<Hajuu> your an idiot.
<shray> you mean "you're" ?
<vHintswen> don't call me a idiot
<Hajuu> Yes.
<vHintswen> oh not me...
<Hajuu> vHintswen:  Not you.
<stjepan> I should type startede in terminal
<Hajuu> heh
<stjepan> so
<shray> [o,0] 
<vHintswen> i just assumed it was cause i am...
<stjepan> there is an error: another wm is running
<Hajuu> haha
<vladuz976> hey, how come ubuntu has only one installation cd?
<stjepan> I do not know how to run it
<vladuz976> why so small?
<stjepan> please help
<crimsun> valaxer: because it was designed to fit on one.
<shray> vladuz976: its leet like tat
<m> anyone know the name of the program that is installed w/gnome that allows you to RDP to a windows comp?
<tchmnky> vlc?
<tchmnky> vNC. I mean
<vladuz976> shray,  fedora has 4?
<vladuz976> that is a huge difference
<shray> vladuz976: the bigger the better
<_pax> less is more.
<m> no.... its like gnome desktop remote or somethin
<fazer> Has anyone here installed mwavem in Ubuntu?
<Hajuu> Uhm
<Hajuu> This is getting crazy
<Hajuu> Now fdisk says that my disk doesnt contain a valid partition table...
<Hajuu> BUT
<vladuz976> shray, no seriously? what is the difference?
<Hajuu> I can access all my stuff and mount it no worries.
<Hajuu> :/
<stjepan> nobady?
<stjepan> nobody?
<m> Terminal Service Client, is the name but does anyone know what package its in?
<vinux> stjepan, are you already running a wm?
<Micksa> stjepan: it would appear that nobody here knows about this "ede" you speak of.
<nalioth> ok guys/gals/trolls can anyone tell me where i can buy one of these? http://www.macpower.com.tw/products/hdd3/m9/m9dx
<DanielC> Help. None of my Firefox dialogs work. They all give an error of the form "XML Parsing error ... chrome://browser/content/pref/pref.xul ... root.localname = prefElements[i] .localName;"
<DanielC> I triend uninstalling firefox, and re-installing, but it didn't help. A locate on pref.xul turns up nothing. :(
<stjepan> vinux: yes
<DanielC> Dang, my internet connection just had a hiccup. I hope I didn't miss any responses.
<ninwa> DanielC: Nope.
<vinux> stjepan, usally when I install a wm I have to logout then choose my wm at the login screen. If you are running ubuntu in xdm
<tchmnky> DanielC, doesn't look like you ever left. :-/
<DanielC> ok
<stjepan> vinux: there isn't EDE at login screen :(
<vinux> stjepan, hmmmm EDE what does that stand for?
<Micksa> is there some way to assign shortcut keys to panel launchers that I don't know about?...
<ninwa> Micksa: If there is, let me know.
<vinux> stjepan, oh ok I just found it
<Micksa> heh
<Micksa> crap
<hondje> That's it, I'm canning firefox
<ninwa> hondje: What's wrong with it?
<hondje> slow piece of buggy excrement
<vinux> stjepan, hmmm I would google that question
<Micksa> mozilla is much better!!!!
<vinux> stjepan, put error msg in google search window
<ninwa> hondje: I'll agree it can be slow sometimes, I've been looking for an even liter browser...
<hondje> ninwa: I have some evil firefox thing, I get regular (and reproducable) segfaults, 2+ minute page rendering times, eats up CPU....
<hondje> ninwa: I'm going to ephiphany, seems nice
<hondje> -h
<Micksa> "ephipany"
<hondje> Micksa is the man on the spot ;-)
<Micksa> heh, that was quick
<Micksa> say what?
<Amuro> tchmnky
<hondje> I've spent hours trying to figure out wtf is wrong with my computer and ubuntu firefox, I give up
<Micksa> how has it been playing up?
<ninwa> I think you mean epiphany, I'll have to give it a try too.
<hondje> ninwa: that's the one
<ninwa> Firefox works great for me on Windows... not so much on Linux for some reason.
<stjepan> oh
<hondje> Maybe I'll roll up my own firefox pkg, see if that works..nothing else does
<dr_willis> Hmm.. cant say that ive had any problems with firefox at all. :O
<hondje> dr_willis: You make me jealous :P
<stjepan> how can I do startx and after that do startede
<onecoldpenguin> Hi.  Anyone know of a fix for erratic mouse with 2.6 kernel?  Can't find any fixes in web maillists
<stjepan> ?
<dr_willis> hondje,  thers a firefox.autopackage  :P could try it.
<nalioth> Firefox is bloated, swollen, mem.....
<hondje> Lets say I click on a slashdot topic, a big one like 1000 comments....firefox will lose everything but the frame, run up 100% cpu and stay like that for 2 or 3 minutes, on modern hardware
<ninwa> -ory leaked...
<hondje> and don't even TRY opening 200 tabs
<ninwa> Because you know, we all open 200 tabs regularly.
<vinux> hehehe
<hondje> I do :(
<nalioth> my firefox OPENS with 200 tabs... don't all of you start your browsing session with 200 sites?
<ninwa> Hehe
<hondje> If you can't browse pron, then what's your computer for?
<Micksa> 200 tabs?
<ninwa> Mine opens to google.com/ig
<Micksa> if you want to open 200 web pages at once you're asking for it ;)
<Micksa> one big page, on the other hand, shouldn't be a problem.
* parabolize wonders why opening 200 tabs would have any use.
<Micksa> honje: got a url for us to try? one that crashes your firefox?
<tchmnky> ninwa, /ig ?
<hondje> well, crashes are different, but I can grab one for you Micksa
<ninwa> tchmnky: Yep, check it out :)
<vladuz976> can anybody tell me where i can learn how to use apt-get
<Micksa> I mean, like how you described :)
<ninwa> you type apt-get install [file] 
<hondje> http://apple.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=05/06/16/1618241&tid=179&tid=3
<ninwa> or apt-get remove [file] 
<nalioth> hondje: btw, page 10 didnt crash my ggv
<ninwa> or rather, package
<ninwa> tada!
<Micksa> with the 1000 comment slashdot page
<hondje> nalioth: hrm, thanks man :-)
<tchmnky> ninwa, OH. Sorry. I'm lame this morning.Yeah. Personalised Google is pretty cool. :)
<ninwa> Easy fix to that
<Micksa> hondje: are you saying the page *eventually* loads?
<ninwa> don't browse at -1
<vladuz976> what if i don't know the exact package name?
<ninwa> tchmnky: :)
<Micksa> or sits there forever?
<hondje> Micksa: yes, after a long time
* hondje is still waiting for it to load
<ninwa> vladuz976: check out apt-get --help
<Micksa> can't grab the url till it's loaded? :)
<hondje> right click, save the url :)
<hondje> er, copy
<nalioth> vladuz976: use synaptic
<Micksa> also, what sane reason would you have to open 200 tabs at once? :)
<ninwa> but yes, I suggest using synaptic
<hondje> Micksa: rss, 'open in tabs
<vladuz976> what is synaptiv
<vladuz976> synaptic
<vinux> I'm hungry
<ninwa> It's a gui package manager, its in System->Administration
<Micksa> honjde: but what are you going to do with those 200 tabs when you've loaded them? :)
<hondje> Micksa: http://www.hondje.net/~hondje/Screenshot-1.png
<hondje> That's on the second desktop, but xchat and the terminal are on the first desktop...
<vladuz976> ninwa, how is it different from apt-get?
<vladuz976> i always here how good apt-get is
<hondje> and note the CPU meter maxed out :-/ all firefox does is sit in a frame, and I've done reinstalls and the like out the wazoo
<ninwa> vladuz976: It uses apt-get
<ninwa> but you can search for packages
<ninwa> and browse them in a gui
<Micksa> hondje: you should have said "say cheese"
<nalioth> vladuz976: you get all the apt-get goodness, with a nice gui frontend with synaptic
<bl4cktone> guys, I was installing things just fine but I ran into a snag
<vladuz976> cool
<hondje> Micksa: hehe
<ninwa> hondje: We should be friends, I have a .net too! ninwa.net ~ and hey I'm in your screenshot! (amused easily at wee night hours)
<hondje> Micksa: to make matters worse, I've found a few things that everytime I do, I segfault...but the cores don't tell me anything useful :)
<Micksa> haha
<Micksa> RBAK eh
<bl4cktone> apt-get  is telling me I have unmet dependencies and it seems to be stopping me from installing anything else
<hondje> like, trying to import bookmarks...BAM!
<hondje> ninwa: hehe
<nalioth> bl4cktone: "sudo apt-get -f install"
<hondje> Micksa: heh, gotta see where the money is disappearing to ;-)
<nalioth> bl4cktone: are you using backports?
<Micksa> hondje: is this the standard ubuntu firefox you're using?
<xed> Hey!
<hondje> Micksa: yep, not backports or from deb-src or anything
<Micksa> hoaru?
<hondje> yes
<Micksa> hoary?
<Micksa> okay, well I'm not using hoary myself but I'll have a play and see what happens :)
<hondje> I've install --reinstall mozilla-firefox, remove --purge and then reinstall, etc
<Micksa> feel free to submit a bug report.
<xed> I just downloaded Ubuntu 5.04, burned it...and whatnot.. and so I put it into the PC, and it goes to boot up.. it says "Boot failed; press a key to retry..."
<ryan__> I'm having some difficulties dealing with getting madwifi to work, could anybody be of any help?
<xed> And after I do that, it just restarts itself a few times..and goes back to that screen.
<hondje> Micksa: I've dropped one, all the core I get say basically the same thing....but I'm convinced it's a local issue
<ninwa> hodje: what theme/icon set is that? Looks sleak.
<bl4cktone> nalioth yes I just did what you said it was reading stuff off the cd and maybe did it?
<hondje> ninwa: amaranth
<Micksa> sounds fun.
<hondje> ninwa: with gartoon icons
<Micksa> you could re-install ubuntu :)
<xed> Who wants to help me what my issue here?
<xed> It'll be a game..!
<hondje> Micksa: Pardon me sir, but that's worse than rebooting!
<Micksa> also you could try starting from a clean ~/.mozilla/firefox directory
<vinux> hondje, very wierd I'm having no problems here with firefox. Hmmm well right now i'm using just mozilla
<ninwa> xed: Shoot.
<nalioth> bl4cktone: you tell us
<hondje> vinux: No one seems to have these problems...it's all very odd :(
<bl4cktone> nalioth I'm using the repositories on unofficial ubuntu 5.04 starter guide
<ninwa> hondje: Do you have the latest version? (brain-dead question)
<hondje> ninwa: latest ubuntu version, yes
<nalioth> bl4cktone: and that is your problem
<nalioth> bl4cktone: stick with official ubuntu repos
<Micksa> hondje: got a url yet?
<hondje> I'll try apt-get source -b, and then make my own deb from official firefox....but if that doesn't help, I'll just have to switch :(
<vinux> hondje, you can try mozilla instead of firefox. I still have mplayer plugins for mozilla so I can see movies :)
<vladuz976> niwa, there is new firefox out but synaptic doesn't show that
<hondje> Micksa: yeah, took about 1.5 mins
<nalioth> bl4cktone: backports and marillat can cause this problem(s)
<Micksa> paste it
<vladuz976> how do i update it, on the web it says to use apt-get or synaptic
<hondje> vinux: hrm, mozilla....oddly it's faster than Mr. Lightweight Firefox these days, isn't it? :)
<Micksa> I doubt compiling firefox yourself will help
<thoreauputic> bl4cktone: ubuntuguide is Ok but tsome of the advice there is... erm... inaccurate
<Micksa> it would probably be a messed up
<vinux> hondje, well to tell you the truth it seems so
<ninwa> vladuz976: The ubuntu repositories are always behind, this is because they want you to have stable software versus "bleeding edge" buggy software. You can easily visit www.firefox.com and download the latest build and install it, however.
<Micksa> it would probably be a messed up ~/.mozilla dir, or a messed up library config
<hondje> Micksa: I agree, it's some local setting I'm sure, though I did rule out it being the ko l18n stuff
<bl4cktone> nalioth yeah things are working now,  I kinda need a guide like it  seeing as I'm a complete n00b at linux
<ryan__> Does anyone here have any experience dealing with madwifi?
<Micksa> has your install been through any interesting experiences?
<ninwa> My wifi is generally happy.
<ninwa> Not mad.
<Micksa> e.g. did you upgrade from warty to hoary?
<ninwa> *dun dun tsch*
<Micksa> hondje: oi, where's the url? :)
<ryan__> :)
<hondje> Micksa: No, nothing like that at all....I installed hoary fresh the day it came out and got rid of Sid
<nalioth> bl4cktone: as thoreauputic said, a lot of things on the 'guide are <cough> inaccurate
<tchmnky> "but at least they are 'definitively inaccurate'." ;)
<hondje> Micksa: for the one I was using for an example?
<Micksa> yeah
<Micksa> I wanna try it
<nalioth> bl4cktone: i recommend you edit your sources.list and comment out the unofficial repos
<tchmnky> And in the most severe cases of discrepancy it's always Reality taht's got it wrong. ;)
<hondje> Micksa: http://apple.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=05/06/16/1618241&tid=179&tid=3
<Micksa> hmm, my firefox had no problem with it.
<hondje> Micksa: but yeah, I don't do much crazy with my desktop, I'm a stability freak
<Micksa> about 5 seconds.
<Micksa> do you have mozilla installed?
<hondje> Micksa: yeah, and firefox over ssh -X from the sarge box at my feet is just as fast as it should be :(
* thoreauputic wonders why people insist on using offensive quit messages
<Micksa> try the same url in mozilla and see what happens/.
<hondje> Micksa: good thinking, I'll apt it up
<Micksa> also, if you still have that page up, could you take another SS for me?
<hondje> Micksa: when it's loaded?
<Micksa> yeah.
<hondje> Micksa: It renders fine
<Micksa> I wanna double-check that I'm loading the same amount as you :)
<xed> ninwa: I just downloaded Ubuntu 5.04, burned it...and whatnot.. and so I put it into the PC, and it goes to boot up.. it says "Boot failed; press a key to retry..."
<bl4cktone> nalioth I"m in my sources.list right now but not sure what you mean, just change it back the way it was?
<hondje> Micksa: ah, give me 1.5 mins for it to load ;-)
<orangey> hey all!
* Micksa chuckles
<orangey> how do I set up a network connection with ubuntu?
<Hajuu> ok
<Hajuu> I ended up formatting my drive
<Hajuu> Now its id 83
<Hajuu> what type is that?
<hondje> 83 is ext3 iirc
<Hajuu> well...
<hondje> but I partition once, use for two years, certainly no expert
<xed> ninwa: still there?
<thoreauputic> Hajuu: it's linux native (ext2 or ext3)
<vladuz976> niwa, if i wanna get xine and all dependecies in synaptic how do you do that?
<thoreauputic> 82 is swap
<quam> eh, my linux partition is ext3, but when ubuntu boots up it says it's ext2 :P
<Hajuu> my fdisk says its id is 83... but my fstab where I say its ext3 says that it cannot find an ext3 on that device...
<hondje> Micksa: still loading :-/
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: sudo apt-get install xine-ui
<Micksa> better still
<ninwa> xed: Yeah sorry, I'm here.
<Amuro> i need to play movies and music from a mounted hard drive, how would i do this? because when i try to open them it wont let me
<thoreauputic> or totem-xine if you prefer
<Micksa> bring up the page info and tell me the size
<vladuz976> what is the ui for?
<hondje> Hajuu: you can go ext3 from ext2 w/out dataloss
<ninwa> xed: Don't know what's wrong though.
<Micksa> I get 36KB
<Amuro> i need to play movies and music from a mounted hard drive, how would i do this? because when i try to open them it wont let me
<Hajuu> hondje:  heh meh doesnt matter now.. all formatted...
<hondje> Hajuu: ah :)
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: user interface? xine-ui is the standard one, totem-xine uses a totem front end
<Hajuu> oh I know the problem.. I havent run mkfs on it yet.
<ninwa> vladuz976: I would suggest mplayer, but you hit search and type xine... then right click on the one you want and hit mark for installation, then hit applhy.
<ninwa> apply*
<ninwa> It will worry about the dependencies for you.
<Hajuu> wtf
<Hajuu> Something.. dodgy going on
<ninwa> With?
<Hajuu> ok so am I correct in assuming that once I have used fdisk to make my partition, I need to run "mkfs" on that created partition in order for it to be recognised?
<Amuro> how do i install mplayer
<Amuro> also need to install all codects possible
<thoreauputic> !restricted
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<thoreauputic> Amuro: read that
<xed> Guess I'll try another distro on that PC then..
<Amuro> I read that
<Amuro> 1-3
<vladuz976> niwa, synaptic only gives me libxine1 and libxine-dev and libxinerama, does that include the ui?
<hondje> Micksa: moz works like a pro
<hondje> oh man that feels so good
<hondje> bye bye firefox
<Micksa> heh
<hondje> welcome back, you rascally seamonkey
<ninwa> I'm having a problem with epiphany.
<ninwa> Complains about...
<nalioth> ninwa: use galeon
<ninwa> GNOME_Epiphany_Automation.server file
<hondje> galeon is still around?
<Micksa> hondje: what's the page size?...
<vinux> Amuro, I use this to install all my stuff ----> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<hondje> Micksa: 35.79 KB
<Micksa> okay.
<hondje> in moz, at least
<Micksa> that really shouldn't take 2 mins
<hondje> yeah, not on a 2.7GHz p4
<vladuz976> hey there, i can't even mark stuff for installation it needs depeneccies? how can i resolve those
<thoreauputic> Amuro: you need to read the whole page - for instance you might want to look at http://www.mplayerhq.hu/  for codecs etc
<ninwa> 2.7ghz? Pfft!
<ninwa> I'm on a 600Mhz and Ubuntu is SCREAMING
<ninwa> :o)
<hondje> :-)
<ninwa> (screaming, "give me more processor power :( ") but thats not the point
<hondje> Micksa: 51.75 KB in firefox
<hondje> if you have enough ram, 600MHz is plenty
<hondje> gnome loves ram
<ninwa> Yep, 512Mb of ram
<ninwa> its my thinkpad
<ninwa> my main pc is 2Ghz... I really do need a new pc
* thoreauputic has Hoary running adequately on a p200mmx 64MB RAM using fluxbox
<hondje> wow
<hondje> then again, once upon a time I had a p2 250MHz w/ 64mb running KDE
<thoreauputic> the trick is choosing light apps
<nalioth> vladuz976: have you enabled universe and multiverse?
<xed> the trick is crying to your computer and begging it to have mercy
<hondje> that was right before KDE2 came out though, so awhile ago ;-)
* Micksa imagines the gnome mascot (whatever it is) munching on ram chips going "mm mmm! I love RAM!"
<vladuz976> nalioth, where do u enable them?
<nalioth> !Restricted
<ubotu> well, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<nalioth> vladuz976: read waht ubotu said
<Amuro> i duno how to install mplayer
<Amuro> liek
<Amuro> how i compile
<Amuro> :\
<Amuro> i have gcc and G++ installed
<vladuz976> yes, but in synaptic how do i add those
<vladuz976> i heard that it is not supported
<bob2> Amuro: why compile it? mplayer is in ubuntu already.
<thoreauputic> Amuro: you don't - you enable multiverse and sudo apt-get install mplayer
<nalioth> vladuz976: i don't know anything about synaptic, i use the terminal
<Amuro> sudo apt-get install mplayer
<Amuro> err
<Amuro> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Amuro> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<bob2> Amuro: there you go
<vladuz976> nalioth, ok so how can i install xine with all its dependencies using apt-get?
<bob2> Amuro: close whatever other package management program you have open
<nalioth> Amuro: only one apt can run at a time (or you must use sudo)
<vladuz976> sudo apt-get install xine doesn't work
<bob2> vladuz976: gxine
<nalioth> vladuz976: you need universe and multiverse for some codecs
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: xine-ui
<vladuz976> also doesn't work
<thoreauputic> or gxine or totem-xine
<vladuz976> says, can't find package
<thoreauputic> !repositories
<ubotu> methinks repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<vladuz976> how do i get universe
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: read ubotu's URL
<nalioth> vladuz976: what ubotu said
<Amuro> Reading package lists... Done
<Amuro> Building dependency tree... Done
<Amuro> E: Couldn't find package 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6
<Amuro> :\
<hondje> bah, between firefox and evolution, I'm getting two kinds of sad....oh well, beats running the alternatives
<thoreauputic> Amuro: <cough> please read above
<Amuro> I DID THAT
<Amuro> alrdy
<Amuro> it wont let me install mplayer thru syn
<Amuro> cuz it says somthing
<bob2> Amuro: whatever command you ran was wrong
<Amuro> crappy
<thoreauputic> Amuro: did you update / reload
<nalioth> Amuro: are you sure?
<Amuro> yessss
<Amuro> i get this error thru syn
<Amuro> mplayer-386:
<Amuro>  Depends: libsvga1  but it is not installable or
<Amuro>  	svgalib-dummyg1  but it is not installable
<thoreauputic> Amuro: do you have 3rd perty sources like backports or marillat?
<thoreauputic> *party
<kikkoman> hi, im getting a message saying that i can't upgrade mozzilla. it's also saying its being held back
<nalioth> thoreauputic: perty is a word in Texas
<bob2> kikkoman: when doing what?
<Amuro> backports?
<Amuro> marillat
<Amuro> i duno
<Amuro> i did what it said
<bob2> Amuro: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<Amuro> from seciton 1-3
<thoreauputic> Amuro: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list in #flood, please
<kikkoman> ubuntu update manager its saying "it is not possible to upgrade all packages"
<thoreauputic> bob2: ;)
<bob2> kikkoman: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<xed> how do I define a root file system when installing?
<bob2> xed: the partman stage does that
<xed> Yeah, I'm there right now
<xed> I have 3 partitions, which I created earlier using system rescue disc.
<Amuro> xed
<bob2> xed: select a partition, mark it as the root partition
<bob2> Amuro: edit that file and get rid of the "backports" line
<Amuro> i cant edit it
<Amuro> its read only
<bob2> Amuro: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<bob2> (in a terminal)
<xed> bob2: how do I mark it as a root partition?
<bob2> xed: select it.
<xed> and then?
<Amuro> bob2,
<bob2> and then mark it as the root partition
<Amuro> i dont see no backports line
<bob2> 16:12:50          Amuro |  deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<bob2> Amuro: that one
<Amuro> k
<Amuro> done
<xed> I'm not installing the latest version of Ubuntu, bob2.
<bob2> xed: that's awesome, but doesn't matter
<xed> By "Select" you mean press enter when its highlighted
<bob2> yes
<xed> then it tells me to "Format the partiton using ..." and it gives me like 3 or 4 options
<bob2> well, keep looking, the option is there
<xed> Something about use it as a physical volume for LVM.. and something about RAID...
<xed> ...
<bob2> er, youy haven't put a filesystem on them yet?
<bob2> Amuro: run 'sudo apt-get update'
<Amuro> did that
<Amuro> bob2,
<thoreauputic> Amuro: your universe lines look wrong as well, some things are commented out others not: I would personally run " sudo apt-setup " and re-edit the file
<bob2> I wish you'd stop putting my name on an empty line
<arsch> hi
<xed> okay okay okay
<xed> I got it..
<xed> noatil or something..
<kikkoman> bob i posted my source list on #flood
<bob2> kikkoman: get rid of the backports lines
<bob2> xed: that only matters for reiser
<xed> thats the one I'm using.
<arsch> i tried to get the gnome-power-manager to wrok, but he tells me, that  libdbus-glib-1.so.1 is missing
<xed> I was told it was faster for desktops/servers.
<bob2> ouch
<xed> bad idea?
<kikkoman> ok
<Whistler> hi evetybody
<bob2> in some cases
<xed> how come bob2?
<Whistler> *everybody
<bob2> how come what?
<xed> why.. would it be a bad idea in some cases?
<vinux> Whistler, hello :)
<Amuro> thoreauputic, pm?
<bob2> because when it screws up, it tends to screw up badly
<xed> oh
<xed> poooop
<Whistler> any recommendations for php editor for ubuntu?
<arsch>  libdbus-glib-1.so.1 ?
<bob2> arsch: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<j-rock> Whistler: vim
<thoreauputic> Amuro: keep it in channel - more people can learn and help
<Amuro> okkk
<vinux> Whistler, what's a php? :)
<Amuro> ran that thing
<Amuro> the apt-setup thing
<thoreauputic> Amuro: choose http
<Amuro> k
<Amuro> done
<Amuro> now what
<Amuro> after its done
<arsch> i cant thind it
<arsch> find
<Whistler> vinux its a hyper text procesor
<Whistler> or smt like that
<bob2> arsch: then it's not in ubuntu
<Whistler> =] 
<thoreauputic> Amuro: now edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment lines beginning with "deb"
<arsch> its not an package
<vinux> Whistler, cool
<bob2> arsch: yes, I know, it's a file
<thoreauputic> Amuro: sudo gedit as before
<arsch> its part of the dbus-glib package, but i already got this installed
<Amuro> so i take away the #
<Amuro> before the deb lines
<Amuro> ?
<thoreauputic> Amuro: right
<arsch> right
<arsch> what can i do?
<bob2> wait for it to be packaged
<bob2> it's not dbus-glib at all
<thoreauputic> Amuro: if you want multiverse (you do) add the word " multiverse" after "universe"
<thoreauputic> Amuro: on *each* universe line
<Amuro> so on all lines
<arsch> man, i need that thing, common, its linux, it cant be that hard
<Amuro> k
<thoreauputic> no
<ninwa> goodnight #ubuntu
<xed> good night ninwa-zzz
<thoreauputic> Amuro: only on the universe lines
<bob2> arsch: it's in breezy
<arsch> ah, can i install only that package from breezy?
<Amuro> k
<Amuro> done
<vladuz976> does anybody know how to change the screenresolution?
<arsch> that wouldnt break my system, wouldnt it?
<thoreauputic> Amuro: tell us when you've done that and saved the file
<Amuro> now ill apt-get update
<Amuro> saved
<Amuro> done
<Amuro> now what
<Amuro> lol
<bob2> arsch: no
<vladuz976> it only gives me 1024X786
<thoreauputic> Amuro: OK - can you paste the new file in #flood please ?
<bob2> arsch: yes, it would break it in the snes that you'd get breezy's libc
<arsch> damn
<arsch> any chance, to get the software workin without it?
<bob2> no
<bob2> or ask the author
<arsch> k
<arsch> ok, maybe ill do so
<Amuro> now what thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> Amuro: run sudo apt-get update and see if there are any errors
<stjepan> I have edited default-window-manager
<stjepan> I typed startede
<stjepan> and now ede doesn't start
<stjepan> I go in recovery mode
<stjepan> how do I edit file in recovery mode?
<Amuro> thoreauputic, flood chan
<thoreauputic> Amuro: why does your list contain both gb and ca entries??
<Amuro> no idea
<stjepan> oh, now I can't work with Ubuntu
<stjepan> :(
<stjepan> help me, please
<thoreauputic> Amuro: I don't think you have a default list
<Amuro> no idea
<Amuro> lool
<thoreauputic> Amuro: hmm
<Amuro> i did what u said
<Amuro> i selected canada
<Amuro> in the http list
<Amuro> hit ok
<Amuro> and this
<Amuro> so ya
<Amuro> duno wth is wrong
<Amuro> lol
<stjepan> how can I edit file in bash?
<thoreauputic> Amuro: odd
<arsch> stjepan: with nano
<arsch> nano "file"
<Amuro> should i edit the list and delete any gb entries?
<thoreauputic> Amuro: try commenting out the gb entries ( the ones that have gb.archive in the line
<Amuro> k
<thoreauputic> yep
<Whistler> how dp i run vim?
<Whistler> how do i run vim?
<thoreauputic> Whistler: type vim in a terminal>
<Amuro> k
<Amuro> done
<Amuro> apt-get updateing now
<thoreauputic> Amuro: sudo apt-get update
<thoreauputic> k
<Amuro> flood chan again
<Whistler> thoreauputic thx
<hondje> anyone here wise in the ways of evolution?
<stjepan> arsch: tnx very much
<stjepan> Now I'll try that
<thoreauputic> Amuro: I don't know wth you did, but your sources are definitely weird
<byronsalty> hondje - thanks nfs worked
<hondje> byronsalty: awesome
<Amuro> thoreauputic, make ur sources as canada or w.e
<Amuro> and send me file
<thoreauputic> Amuro: I wouldn't normally do this, but the best thing might be for me to send you my list
<Amuro> so i can copy and paste it
<Amuro> thats what i said lol
<Amuro> set it for CA
<Amuro> canada
<thoreauputic> Amuro: you'll have to wait a few minutes
<thoreauputic> OK?
<Amuro> k
<Amuro> no worry
<Amuro> i got time
<trigger15> hey....wazzup over there
<trigger15> help me....how to make auto mount?
* hondje wants thoreauputic awesome list :(
<hondje> trigger15: use the option 'auto' in /etc/fstab
<Razor-X> hondje: hey
<hondje> Hi Razor-X, how's it going?
* hondje awaits Razor-X's reply
<trigger15> do ubuntu kernel support ntfs mounting...sepecially with write mode?
<bob2> trigger15: yes, no
<hondje> trigger15: No
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> trigger15: only if you don't want your NTFS
<hondje> er, what bob2 said
<bob2> no one supports mounting it writable without captive-ntfs
<bob2> and shipping that is pretty dodge
<Razor-X> hondje: configuring eterm as we speak ;)
<hondje> bob2: legal in .us if you have a copy of windows, right?
<hondje> s/copy/unused copy/
<hondje> Razor-X: why stop there, install all of e ;-)
<bob2> oh, dodge in the sense of slapping windows binaries into your kernel :)
<hondje> ah, taintage
<Razor-X> hondje: ahh, this box doesen't have the hdd space, nor the time if I want to remove KDE
<Razor-X> plus, I like KDE quite a bit
<hondje> Razor-X: a shame :) Don't worry, someday e17 will go final, and you can apt it in and enjoy life :)
<hondje> KDE is nice and friendly, but Brother Rasterman is a prophet of design
<Razor-X> hondje: yeah, my dad's really my Linux limiting factor
<hondje> Razor-X: bummer :) The missus is mine, no more computers allowed :(
<Razor-X> but, in the meantime, i'll have my Eterm all fixed up
<trigger15> oh...yeah..dats right...i like kde 2
<Amuro> thoreauputic,
<Amuro> thoreauputic, u there?
<Razor-X> hondje: heh, that's already a rule, my mom doesen't like computers much
<Razor-X> nor do we upgrade
<hondje> Razor-X: hehe
<Razor-X> actually, this week was a fun week
<thoreauputic> yeah, Amuro I'm having other problems here....
<Amuro> lol
<Amuro> k
<thoreauputic> Amuro: please wit
<hondje> Mine loves computers, she's also been windows free for about 4 years, she just doesn't like the space they take
<Amuro> just keep me updated in pm
<Razor-X> so, I really have the rest of today (30 minutes) and tomorrow, and that's it
<Amuro> cuz im going to diff network for bit
<thoreauputic> *wait
<Razor-X> back to the books (Algebra II in real 'school' and Calculus at home)
<hondje> ah, that's fun stuff Razor-X
<trigger15> ouch....
<Razor-X> the schools here refuse to accept my mastery of a subject because I don't have the damned prerequisites
<hondje> only thing more fun than math is physics ;-)
<Razor-X> I have to throttle my counsellors, it's on my list
<Razor-X> hondje: i'm gonna major in mathematics ;)
<Razor-X> Pure Math, if I have my way
<hondje> Razor-X: schools are crap :( I never graduated HS
<Razor-X> hondje: !
<hondje> They kicked me out, I was uncivilized in my youth
<Razor-X> I'm nonconformist, but not rebellious
<hondje> But I didn't learn anything either, when I decided to go back to school it wasn't hard at all
<Razor-X> I come to school dressed as Euler's number
<Razor-X> *came
<Razor-X> it was a fun experience
<Razor-X> ;)
<hondje> hehe
<Razor-X> really, the credit/prerequisite system in our school is total crap
<hondje> But why study boring pure math when you can be a professional liar?
<Razor-X> it's goood for the not-so-bright, but, for anyone that has a speck of gray matter...........
<Razor-X> Pure Math is awesome!
<hondje> Physics is great....I figured out my next funding adventure: "Dark Gravity"
<Razor-X> just the amount of fun you can find in the trig functions speaks volumes about math's funness
<hondje> dark matter and energy are total BS, and look at the funding they get...I'm going to get bank on this one
<Razor-X> not the right-triangle ratios, I mean the unit circle definitions
<hondje> yes, I love trig
<Razor-X> hondje: hehe
<hondje> trig and linear algebra
<Razor-X> I used to hate it... before I knew about the unit circle
<hondje> abstract algebra is really neat too
<Razor-X> linear algebra is boring!
<hondje> Razor-X: :o No way
<Razor-X> Calculus seems easy, at leats differential calculus
<Razor-X> *least
<hondje> subspaces are pure joy
<Razor-X> I haven't gottent to integration yet
<dr_willis> Differental  Geomtery
<dr_willis> :P
<Razor-X> ewwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!1
<hondje> dr_willis: tensor calc!
<Razor-X> ;)
<dr_willis> Subdermal Hemotoma
<Razor-X> the word geometry....... ugggghhhh
<hondje> dr_willis: I jsut said that ;-)
<Razor-X> I really wanna read up on analysis, sounds damned interesting
<hondje> geometry is vectors for dummies :(
<Razor-X> geometry is the course I officially finished this year
<Amuro> .....................................
<Razor-X> like I said, my school refuses to acknowledge my brains
<Razor-X> one day, they'll get massacred
<Razor-X> you'll see!
<hondje> Razor-X: nah, one day you'll realize it doesn't matter :)
<Razor-X> hondje
<Razor-X> err!
<Razor-X> hondje: it fucking does
<hondje> It does _now_
<Razor-X> after I go to college, i'm fucking going to take it up with the state
<hondje> But they're just people doing the best they can
<Razor-X> and throttle the senators to take it to congress
<Razor-X> our public education system sucks balls
<Razor-X> and it _needs_ to change
<hondje> They're not like, out to hurt you or something, people don't take up jobs teaching to harm kids, usually
<Razor-X> i'm tired of being held back
<Razor-X> damned TIRED!
<hondje> That's why it's public, it's made for everyone
<Razor-X> I can do more! I'm not a 5 year old!
<Razor-X> then give more opportunities to those who want to study!
<hondje> So drop out
<Razor-X> as my mom says "There's no difference between Indian and American public schools"
* hondje wouldn't know about Indian schools
<Razor-X> then my college chances are severely dashed
<robzulah> I have a question...
<Razor-X> hondje: Indian universities are crazy
<Razor-X> robzulah: shoot
<hondje> Razor-X: Only if you want to go to like, ivy league for undergrad
<hondje> IMHO they're all the same, pick a public uni :)
<Razor-X> hondje: exactly, I wan to go to ivy league ;)
<hondje> save money, etc
<hondje> Razor-X: then you're officially nuts :)
<Razor-X> my goal is to sit in the halls of a university crunching numbers, as boring as it seems
<Razor-X> with my Linux desktop by my side, running Mathematica ;)
<hondje> My goal is to do what I'm doing now...getting paid to fuck off while studying neat physics crap
<hondje> maple > mathematica ;)
<robzulah> On Ubuntu, some fkeys do operations.  Like f12 is the same as right clicking with the mouse.  I want to assign the fkeys to do other things in some programs, how can I disable the Ubuntu default?
<Razor-X> pssh, hondje ;)
<hondje> robzulah: system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts I think
<Razor-X> robzulah: go through the Gnome config menus, I can't go into detail, because I don't use Gnome
<Razor-X> ahhh, there you are robzulah ;)
<robzulah> thanks guys!
<hondje> robzulah: I lied to you
<hondje> applications -> system tools -> configuration editor
<Razor-X> hmmm, I need one o dem RGB -> HEX things
<hondje> then dig in the metacity sections
<bob2> f12 is only right clik on a mac, I think
<Razor-X> ahhh, sweet sweet google ;)
<hondje> screw google :(
<hondje> I wanted my IPO shares, but noooooo
<hondje> Told me to bid like everyone else :(
<Amuro> k
<bl4cktone> hello all
<Amuro> thoreauputic,
<Amuro> did the update
<Amuro> now im gonna open syn and try to dl mplayer again
<Razor-X> my vi muscle memory still clashes with emacs usage ;)
<hondje> Razor-X: vi > :)
<Razor-X> ;)
<Amuro> thanks thoreauputic
<Amuro> works now
<Amuro> ^.^
<Razor-X> I like the kitchen sink in 300 kb thing, I guess
<Razor-X> plus, the commands seem to flow better
<Razor-X> especially on a Dvorak keyboard
<Amuro> now i need to know how to install xvid codec xD and then i need to know how to play music/movies off of a mounted hard drive
<Razor-X> someone _really_ needs to make a text editor designed for the Dvorak keyboard
<Razor-X> Amuro: rather than going through codec hell, install VLC
<bob2> Amuro: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Amuro> kk
<hondje> Razor-X: I'd be happy just having my keyboard layout not change on me randomly :(
<bob2> Razor-X: how does the keylayout affect a text editor at all?
<Razor-X> bob2: it affects it a lot
<bl4cktone> I'm trying to install enlightment went to this site http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20216&highlight=e17 did everything up to using synaptic to install the packages when I select the packages I get a window that says Could not mark all packages for installation or upgrade
<Razor-X> especially in vi
<bob2> Razor-X: e.g.?
<Amuro> ok ubuntu is based off what? so which download should i dl Razor-X
<Razor-X> if you noticed, the save-and-quit command-pair in vi is :qw
<bob2> yeah, I used vi once or twice...
<Razor-X> which are right next to each other on a QWERTY keyboard
<Razor-X> Amuro: sudo apt-get install vlc
<Razor-X> it's a media player that can play just about any video format
<robzulah> hmm, went through and sabotaged metacity, but its still doing it
<robzulah> is that just another unavoidable downside to macintosh?
<hondje> robzulah: did you restart metacity?
<Razor-X> and, the vi movement keys are jkl
<bob2> robzulah: f12 is a kernel thing
<robzulah> ah
<hondje> Razor-X: hey, you make sense man
<Razor-X> hondje: hehe ;)
* hondje is just throwing restart out there randomly
<bob2> robzulah: /etc/sysctl.conf would be my guess
<robzulah> and I'm guessing, being its a kernel thing, I'm stuck with it unless I'm a good programmer?
<Razor-X> on a dvorak keyboard, these keys are miles apart
<kestas> ever since I replaced my GeForce 4 Ti 4200 with a GeForce FX 5700 my display has been acting glitchy
<Razor-X> robzulah: unless you wanna recompile the kernel, yes ;)
<kestas> doom3 runs slower
<bob2> bl4cktone: those packages aren't compatible with ubuntu
<kestas> way slower
<robzulah> shoot
<Razor-X> and that doesen't take programming skill
<robzulah> alright
<Razor-X> that takes guts
<Razor-X> XD
<robzulah> well thank you for the help!
<bob2> Razor-X: robzulah no, it has nothing to do with compiling it
<kestas> and after text in X there are these weird lines
<bob2> robzulah: edit /etc/sysctl.conf
<Razor-X> bob2: really, it can be modified?
<Amuro> how do i play movies off of another hard drive thats alrdy mounted
<bl4cktone> bob2 woe is me is there anything I can do?
<bob2> Razor-X: yes, please don't make assertions if you're not sure
<kestas> do I have to reinstall my nvidia driver or something?
<Amuro> because i think i have to login to root to do that
<Razor-X> then, it isn't really... kernel static, is it
<hondje> Amuro: same way you play them on another drive
<Amuro> when i dont have a root password
<bob2> wtf
<hondje> kestas: probably wouldn't hurt
<bob2> Amuro: no, you don't have to login as root
<Razor-X> you said it's based on the kernel, generally that assumes it's static after a kernel compile
<Amuro> well how do i do that then :\
<bob2> no
<kestas> nvidia-settings detects the card as a GeForce FX 5700, but it's still slower and more glitchy
<Razor-X> Amuro: you're talking about a NTFS drive then?
<Amuro> Yes
<bob2> Amuro: edit /etc/fstab, but umask=002 in the options column instead of "defaults"
<kestas> hondje: but the card is detected right, and arent the nvidia drivers supposed to work for all these cards?
<hondje> kestas: Yes, you are correct
<bob2> bl4cktone: compile it from source to /usr/local/e17 or whatever, I guess
<Razor-X> there you are, Amuro, bob2 finished it for me
<Amuro> bob2,  a command would be nice ive only been using ubuntu for like 6 hours
<Amuro> lol
<Amuro> well
<bob2> Amuro: I'm not writing a sed script, sorry
<Amuro> no i mean
<kestas> hondje: also uninstalling nvidia-kernel-common means it tries to uninstall the kernel itself
<Amuro> tell me the sudo command
<Amuro> :\
<kestas> and the headers
<bob2> Amuro: open that file in a text editor, e.g. sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Razor-X> Amuro: sudo mount /dev/path/to/hdd /mnt/mount/point -t ntfs -o umask=0222
<hondje> kestas: can't help you man, I install the official drivers, never used those :(
<cthulfuego> use "defaults,umask=002" as opposed to JUST "umask=002"
<Amuro> i mounted my 2nd drive to media/kdrive
<kestas> I thought these drivers were official?
<bob2> hrm, oops
<hondje> kestas: by official I mean the ones from nvidia's site
<robzulah> do I need to be root to edit sysctl.conf?
<bl4cktone> bob2: damn wish I know what it means to compite it
<kestas> but installing the official ones means I'll have to compile my own kernel
<cthulfuego> The prepackaged nvidia modules work absolutely FINE with FX5700 cards.
<hondje> kestas: and no, there's not a real reason I do that other than I've done it that way forever and didn't bother apt-cache search nvidia :)
<bob2> robzulah: yes, of course
<bl4cktone> bob: compile that is
<kestas> cthulfuego: then why is doom3 going slower and my display more glitchy?
<kestas> hondje: ah I see hmm
<Amuro> mount: /dev//hdb1 already mounted or /media/kdrive busy
<Amuro> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hdb1 is already mounted on /media/kdrive
<hondje> kestas: try using apt-get install --reinstall, it shouldn't cry too much
<cthulfuego> kestas: No idea, did you not set X up properly?
<kestas> cthulfuego: well the driver is nvidia, I dont think theres anything else to change
<hondje> cthulfuego: I'd imagine xorg.conf would be the same between those two cards
<kestas> it worked fine with my 4 Ti 4200
<cthulfuego> kestas: There is.
<bob2> robzulah: sudo nano /etc/sysctl.conf
<Amuro> thoreauputic, pm?
<kestas> but now that Ive upgraded it doom3 is going slower and Ive got these glitchy lines
<brodmann> hey
<brodmann> how do i get ownership of readme files
<thoreauputic> Amuro: no, sorry
<Razor-X> uggghhh, this is a bitch, it takes ages to convert each color value by hand -_-
<robzulah> Ha! I knew that one bob2, lol
<kestas> cthulfuego: what else?
<hondje> kestas: all I can think of is reinstalling all them thar nvidia stuffs
<Amuro> Razor-X, may i pm u?
<Razor-X> Amuro: shoot
<hondje> shouldn't be that bad.... sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx && apt-get install nvidia-glx, perhaps-o
<sabotaasi> hi
<brodmann> i'm trying to change the default boot order in grub, but I can't change the file to write
<brodmann> it's only a readme
<brodmann> read
<hondje> brodmann: use sudo to edit it
<brodmann> says i'm not the owner
<Jesse1> hmmm i get this error when ever i type sudo         sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0777, should be 0440
<hondje> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst or whatever :)
<Jesse1> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ postdrop: warning: unable to look up public/pickup: No such file or directory
* ompaul blinks
<sabotaasi> i need help with audacity
<AndyR> brodmann, sudo gedit
<kestas> okay Ive reinstalled etc, I'll try rebooting
<bob2> Jesse1: wow, somone really breok your system
<hondje> kestas: good luck :)
<bob2> er, "broke"
<brodmann> alrighty, trying that now
<dut> Hello!
<hondje> Jesse1: did you like, chmod -R 777 /usr or something? :)
<Jesse1> hondje, yes
<ompaul> sabotaasi, you need to tell people what it is you need to know because that could be anything from installing it to removing it or anywhere inbetween
<jamey3> Does anyone have experience with the radeonfb module? I can't get it to work with my X server.
<hondje> Jesse1: you're pretty much SOL
<hondje> unless you make backups
<bob2> Jesse1: why did you do that?
<sabotaasi> ompaul, well when i try install audacity it says "depencies libvorbis0a (>=1.1.0) but 1.0.1-1 is to be installed"
<Jesse1> sol?
<ompaul> Jesse1, shit out of luck
<sabotaasi> and i have that libvorbis0a installed already
<Jesse1> lol
<bob2> sabotaasi: the packages you're trying to install aren't for ubuntu.
<dut> It's possible to use Zyxel omni ADSL USB modem under ubuntu?
<Jesse1> well that kind of sucks then
<hondje> Jesse1: yes, indeed it does
<hondje> But now you know not to :)
<ompaul> sabotaasi, are you using apt-get to install everything? are you using hoary
<Jesse1> yes
<bob2> Jesse1: why did you do that to begin with?
<Jesse1> changing the folder permisions
<bob2> but why?
<kestas> still the same
<Jesse1> cuz it said i couldnt
<kestas> annoying glitchy line problems
<Jesse1> meh lucky for me im using the live cd
<Jesse1> untill my proper copy comes in the mail
<ompaul> sabotaasi, apt-get can also be synaptic or dpkg
<hondje> Jesse1: that's the best time to do stuff like that ;-)
<Jesse1> yea
<ompaul> sabotaasi, anything else is the quick road to hell
<kestas> http://pastebin.com/301687 theres my Xorg.0.log
<Jesse1> so now before i go do that again
<kestas> doesnt look like anythings out of the ordinary
<ompaul> bob2, would you care to prove that I have found a bug in thunderbird? and not just something funny with my install
<bob2> I don't use it, sorry
<cyphase> is there a generic file viewer application
<ompaul> bob2, k
<cyphase> one that can read all the formats under the sun
<cyphase> :)
<cyphase> within reason of course
<thoreauputic> bob2: do you subscribe to the users list? I've had no mail from it for nearly 24hrs -do you know if it has problems?
<bob2> thoreauputic: yeah, I do
<Jesse1> how can i get permision to copy stuff to those folders with out using chmod
<ompaul> cyphase, there in lies an issue or two - OOo is one tool that reads a lot of file types
<bob2> the machine it's on (called rince) is a bit screwed at the moment
<thoreauputic> are you getting anything?
<thoreauputic> bob2: ah, OK thanks
<bob2> Jesse1: why dirs in particular?
<sabotaasi> ompaul, im using ubuntu hoary and apt-get install audacity needs that libvorbis0a but its already installed
<kestas> doom3 is still much slower
<cyphase> ompaul, i was thinking more along the lines of a plain viewer
<cyphase> doesn't do anything except show the file
<kestas> :( whats going on with my new card
<Jesse1> bob2, for mozplugger
<jamey3> **My framebruffer is not letting me launch X server; anybody got any ideas?**
<bob2> Jesse1: there's a package for that...
<Jesse1> bob2, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=17727&page=1&pp=10
<kestas> hmm it does look like Im using out of date drivers
<kestas> 7141 is what ubuntu has hondje, but the latest is 766something
<kestas> hrmmm
<hondje> kestas: yeah, I have that one
<hondje> 7664
<bob2> Jesse1: right...so install mozplugger from universe
<kestas> looks like Ill grab the official ones then..a nd compile a new kernel :(
<hondje> jamey3: has a real problem, ol' hondje spent a good two hours on it and couldn't solve it
<hondje> kestas: why compile a new kernel?
<Jesse1> bob2, then how does it work do i need to set anything?
<kestas> hondje: it needs the kernel source and a compiled kernel right?
<hondje> kestas: just the kernel-headers packag
<kestas> ah okay
<bob2> Jesse1: you mean "how do I install mozplugger?"?
<parabolize> ya but you have a compiled kernel...
<hondje> kestas: thogh I also get the kernel-source pkg, untar it, and link it to /usr/src/linux
<jamey3> will anybody help me?
<Jesse1> bob2, no i can install it but once its installed do i have to do anything for it to work or it auto
<bob2> Jesse1: no
<kestas> cthulfuego: are you sure there should be no probs using an FX 5700 with 7141 ubuntu drivers?
* hondje is sure there shouldn't be
<parabolize> im sure kestas
<kestas> thenw hy is there for me?
<hondje> But evolution isn't supposed to crash twice a day on me, either
<Jesse1> bob2, ok then thank u for your help now time to restart my computer to get it all nice and working again for me to break it with in the next few days
<kestas> Im using the RenderAccel extension, maybe thats the problem
<bob2> Jesse1: heh, good luck
<hondje> kestas: yes, that's experimental
<Jesse1> yea
<jamey3> will anybody help me? :P
<kestas> worked absolutely fine with the Ti 4200
<jamey3> Ti 4200 is an excellent card
* jamey3 wishes he has one
<parabolize> jamey3: post some error logs in #flood so somebody will have something to work with
<kestas> jamey3: which would you choose Ti 4200 or FX 5700?
<jamey3> okay one sec
<jamey3> Ti 4200
<kestas> ?? isnt the FX 5700 supposed to be better?
<hondje> jamey3: post the ones I picked out for you
<Cine> anyone know why gnutella would crash randomly?
<kestas> 5700 is supposed to be next generation card
<hondje> they need to number them better
<hondje> 1, 2, 3, 4... 5 < 6, etc
<jamey3> hehe
<jamey3> okay I've posted the relevant error in #flood
<brodmann> I just installed the OS, do i need to get the ati drivers for the 9600xt card?
<hondje> I buy my cards based on the most important benchmark: cost
<jamey3> any ideas anyone?
<kestas> but I got the Ti 4200 2 years ago?
<ompaul> cyphase do this in a terminal and choose the one you believe to be of most use to you 'apt-cache search file | grep view | less' - install it with 'apt-get install filename'
<kestas> god damn @(*$ computer salesman
<kosiarz> hey;] 
<parabolize> jamey3: no idea. no good with radeon
<hondje> never trust salesmen
<jamey3> ok thanks
<kosiarz> :>
<jamey3> anyone else?
<Amuro> I installed VLC and it plays all movies fine however there is no sound, can someone help me? however it does play a sound when i close a window ect.
<hondje> jamey3: if no one can help you, I have some dumb ideas
<jamey3> okay go ahead :P
<hondje> jamey3: install the fancy drivers
<jamey3> ooh how do I do that?
<hondje> jamey3: Um, I dunno....apt-get install fglrx-control xorg-driver-fglrx I guess
<jamey3> woah!
<hondje> any ati users want to tell me to stop lying, feel free
<jamey3> okay I'll do an apt-cache search for that :P
<hondje> jamey3: that's what I did, apt-cache search fglrx
<Amuro> when i play a movie in  a player the audio lags between the speech
<Amuro> anyone got any ideas why
<Amuro> ?
<hondje> Amuro: is the movie on a dvd/vcd?
<jamey3> hondje: ok great. What does fglrx mean>
<Amuro> AVi
<Amuro> mpeg
<Amuro> wmv
<hondje> jamey3: I dunno, never had an ATI card
<Amuro> any movie extension
<hondje> Amuro: oh, no idea :)
<jamey3> hondje: okay thanks. It says 17.9MB!
<hondje> jamey3: I'm guessing 'FireGLRadeonXtreme'
<jamey3> hondje: stupid ATI folk, naming their architecture with such exciting names
<hondje> yeah
<hondje> should be 'driver_for_ati_cards_1'
* hondje puts a jihad on marketing dep'ts
<jamey3> hondje: how do I "get" that driver.. or are you just saying that's the name?
<Razor-X> hondje: you use E?
<Razor-X> or at least, eterm?
<spiral> hi
<hondje> jamey3: Um, my guess is apt-get install fglrx-control xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx-kernel-source
<hondje> Razor-X: yes to first, no to second
<Razor-X> hondje: errrggg! :(
<hondje> Razor-X: I used to, years back...what's up?
<jamey3> hondje: whoops I did the first command you gave me. is that okay?
<hondje> jamey3: yeah, just missing the kernel source thiingy
<jamey3> okay so do that now
<hondje> remember, I'm just guessing here, a lot
<hondje> but no worse than our studious and determined efforts before, eh
<jamey3> hehe, so I will be recompiling my kernel?
<Amuro> How come i cant play music files off of another mounted hard drive
<Amuro> i can play movies
<Amuro> but when i open the file in xmms and music player
<hondje> jamey3: no way
<Amuro> it freezes on me
<jamey3> hondje: aw, I just wanna'd to say something l33t for once. ;)
<jamey3> what's gonna be going on then?
<Amuro> Well
<Amuro> anyone?
<Amuro> I can play movies off of a mounted hard drive but the audio lags and also i cant play music files from them
<hondje> jamey3: in hondje land, we're installing a new driver for your card....we edit xorg.conf AGAIN, and see what happens?
<jamey3> okay hondje, I'll start PM'ing you again ;)
<hondje> okie
<Amuro> bob2,  u there?
<thoreauputic> Amuro: people here are volunteers: have some patience - stop expecting people to fix everything for you *right now* and stop repeating, please
<bob2> ?
<Amuro> may i pm u
<bob2> no
<Amuro> yes i know thoreauputic, but id still like help for stuff
<thoreauputic> Amuro: sure
<thoreauputic> Amuro: just be patient - if someone knows an answer they will give it
<bob2> I don't understand the question still, personally
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<thoreauputic> Amuro: keeping your problem in channel help because when you pm people the channel loses the thread of your problems
<Amuro> ok
<thoreauputic> *helps
<rob_> anyone knowedgeable with gnucash-1.8.11?
<Amuro> but its hard to concentrate one the answers given when 30 ppl are talking at once
<Amuro> :\
<thoreauputic> Amuro: sorry I was a bit short with you - but this is how IRC works
<Amuro> Yes i know how irc works, but ive never been to a linux help chan before
<bob2> Amuro: why don't you explain your problem fro mthe start again
<Amuro> Ok.
<bob2> there's hardly anyone else talking at the moment
<simondood> simondood, hi to myself
<thoreauputic> Amuro: for your xmms problem, try looking in prefs and choose the esound output plugin
<simondood> dooh
<abrocadabro> Amuro: what do you mean you can't play music, could you be more specific?
<Amuro> I installed VLC, and it plays video and audio, however the audio lags
<Amuro> and also, when i open a music file from a mounted hard drive, in lets say XMMS, it will not play and it freezes that program
<brodmann> how do i run a file from the terminal
<bob2> Amuro: do what thoreauputic said for xmms
<bob2> brodmann: do you mean "run a program"?
<thoreauputic> Amuro: have you tried my xmms suggestion?
<Amuro> im bout to
<abrocadabro> Amuro: what does ps ax|grep esd say?
<brodmann> well, it's a sh file extension
<pepsi> Amuro, i believe that you can adjust the audio synchronization in VLC's options somewhere
<bob2> brodmann: please don't /msg me
<brodmann> oh sorry
<Amuro> Thank you thoreauputic
<Amuro> works
<bob2> if you mean "run a program", type it's name
<thoreauputic> Amuro: OK great :)
<Amuro> abrocadabro, what do u mean
<j-rock> cat <filename>
<j-rock> brodmann: cat <filename>
<bob2> that doesn't run a program
<abrocadabro> Amuro: never mind, you had it fixed anyway
<j-rock> it sure does run a file though
<Amuro> now i still need help for my VLC question
<thoreauputic> Amuro: the vlc thing you might have to play with config options as pepsi says
<Amuro> but before that how do i choose a specific program to open different extensions
<thoreauputic> Amuro: in the file manager, right click a file >> properties >> open with >> add program of choice
<thoreauputic> Amuro: and check that box if you want it default
<Amuro> File managers
<brodmann> permission denied
<Amuro> Would that be just the folder or
<Amuro> what
<Amuro> ahh
<Amuro> nvm
<brodmann> tried running that file bob, got the msg permission denied
<Amuro> found it
<bob2> brodmann: so, what file is it?
<cdc> are you people getting insert table option in OpenOffice.org?
<cdc> i dont get it at all and its not a bug with OpenOffice
<brodmann> well, i'm trying to find out if i need to install the ati 9600xt drivers, because i just installed the OS
<thoreauputic> Amuro: don't use "open with" - go to the bottom and use "properties"
<Amuro> yes i did that
<Amuro> thanks btw
<thoreauputic> OK
<Amuro> now i need to find a cedega expert ^.^
<bob2> brodmann: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Amuro> and im set
<bob2> brodmann: you don't need to install them, but you can if you want
<brodmann> oh ok
<brodmann> seems like some of the graphics in the screensavers run slow
<jamey3> **>> just to say: hondje is the greatest! :D He fixed my annoying framebuffer problem w00t
* hondje is the shit
<Jesse1> lol
<hondje> jamey3: so that took only what, 4 hours worth of messing around?
<cdc> are you people getting insert table option in OpenOffice.org? i dont get it at all and its not a bug with OpenOffice
<cdc> could someone check and let me know please?
<cdc> i dont see that option at all in the insert menu of Impress
<hondje> jamey3: on the plus side, I learned ya' some sshd and the like
<Amuro> now
<Jesse1> hmmm
<Amuro> where to get ati radeon drivers
<Amuro> for linux
<vinux> Well take care all. See you all tomorrow :)
<cdc> not in writer . Its in impress that  i am not getting the option of insert table
<Jesse1> mozplugger doesnt want to work
<thoreauputic> !ati
<ubotu> well, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<thoreauputic> Amuro: ^^^^
<Lancellor> hello anybody knows how register a nickname on freenode??
<hondje> Lancellor: /msg nickserv help
<Seveas> Lancellor, msg nickserv help
<Seveas> damn you, dog :p
<hondje> Seveas: hah!
<ompaul> cdc when you say table, you are taking it from a db?
<hondje> Seveas: hey, what's your make-jpkg voodoo, man?
<Seveas> hm?
<Lancellor> i tried everithing even this link http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<hondje> the spiel you give people about java
<Seveas> make-jpkg isn't voodoo
<Razor-X> anyone here use eterm?
<Seveas> it's regular magic :)
<Razor-X> gah!
<Seveas> hondje: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<Razor-X> I have questions! :(
<Razor-X> and #enlightement is dead
<hondje> Seveas: thanks, cut 'n pasting that to my 'things newbies like to know' file
<cdc> ompaul, no i mean a normal tabular format
<Jesse1> bob2, i installed mozplugger it doesnt seem to work when i got to a website that has streaming music
<Seveas> Razor-X: probably because it's #enligtenment
<cdc> ompaul, could you please look into this and let me know i am not getting that insert option in Impress at all
<cdc> ompaul, i dont know the reason at all
<Lancellor> still when i tried to join a channel this is what i get :Please register with services and use the IDENTIFY command (/msg nickserv help) to speak in this channel
<cdc> hey hondje
<bob2> Lancellor: so, /msg chanserv help
<hondje> cdc: yo
<Seveas> Lancellor, register a nickname and let your irc client identify automatically
<Lancellor> how i do that
<kosiarz> Lancellor: so try to register on freenode, this is quite simple
<ompaul> cdc slow down - please answer the questions I have for you :) do you wish to create a table and insert data in it within that application?
<Seveas> if this is all abracadabra, go to the freenode website
<Seveas> it's explained tere
<Seveas> there*
<kosiarz> hehe, 'abracadabra'
<unreal> would anyone here have a clue why my USB keyboard works, and the USB mouse doesn't?
<unreal> it's a wireless keyboard and mouse that use the same USB receiver
<Lancellor> i followed all the steps and still does not work
<cdc> ompaul, i ve got some data i need to display that data in a presentation using impress in a tabular format as simple as this.
<Jesse1> lancellor. just type it in /msg chanserv help and hit enter
<hondje> unreal: because it's set correctly for the keyboard and not the mouse.
<cdc> ompaul, i need to type in the data in a tabular format very easy
* hondje isn't helpful :)
<cdc> but i dont see that option in impress at all
<hondje> unreal: I'd dig around in your xorg.conf file, see where it thinks your mouse is
<abrocadabro> unreal: did you set the channel right?
<unreal> channel? heh
<Amuro> thanks guys
<Amuro> im out
<Amuro> ill be on tomorrow for more help
<bl4cktone> Hey all just installed ubuntu today first time using linux found ubuntuguide.org and it's helped me out alot.  about to try installing unreal or something
* unreal downloaded ubuntu yesterday, i'm a novice in this respect :p
<cdc> ompaul, do you get the option ?
<hondje> unreal: or my favorite, disconnect and reconnect it while tailing /var/log/messages
<Lancellor> nothing happens
<hondje> unreal: oh, then I should probabably slow WAY down :)
<unreal> heh
<abrocadabro> unreal: it happens to me that the wireless keyboard and mouse has its own channel, flip over your keyboard and have a look
<Jesse1> ive installed mozplugger now trying to listen to the music on this page http://www.artistdirect.com/nad/window/media/player/listen/0,,3225039,00.html it still says that it needs aditional plug ins
<abrocadabro> unreal: or check your reciever
<ompaul> cdc what I did was I inserted a spreadsheet and added data to that - however that may not be the effect you are looking for
<unreal> the hardware is fine, I just have no idea what to do
<hondje> Jesse1: cruise over to mplayer's website, download their codecs and put them all in /usr/lib/win32
<cdc> ompaul, yes so that means Ubuntu has broke something in openoffice?
<Jesse1> ive got the win32 codecs
<cdc> ompaul, how is this possible
<thoreauputic> Lancellor: try switching to the server channel
* unreal rips out the USB receiver for a minute (if I don't reply for a while it's because i've been buggered for a moment :P)
<thoreauputic> Lancellor: the tab on the left in xchat
<cdc> ompaul, i am pretty sure that its not a bug with OpenOffice. There is some problem in Ubuntu i guess
<abrocadabro> unreal: don't rip it apart, just check if it has a switch or not, mine does
<hondje> unreal while unplugging it and stuff, do 'sudo tail /var/log/messages'
<RobNyc> does hoary comes with the necessary things to be able to compile apps ?
<hondje> sometimes useful, sometimes misleading
<unreal> hmm
<Razor-X> hondje: hmmmm, i've never encountered fonts ni WxH form
<hondje> RobNyc: You're here too?
<waxhead> quick question, if I was to add the mono deb site http://debian.meebey.net/pkg-mono ./ am I likely to break anything else with my install?
<RobNyc> i want to run make ; make install for a script that needs to be compiled
<RobNyc> hondje, where u from
<unreal>  usbmouse: blacklisted
<waxhead> I just want to get latest mono and monodevelop...
<hondje> RobNyc: don't play coy, son ;-)
<Razor-X> hondje: but, in the only theme.cfg I have for Eterm, it uses those
<RobNyc> hondje, i got the ubuntu cds i felt like installing it lol
<RobNyc> ( Operating System ) Linux Ubuntu 5.04 - hoary Kernel: .6.10-5-686, GNU/Linux | Xorg: 6.8.2 | IRC CLient: X-Chat v.2.4.1
<hondje> Razor-X: oh,I dunno :)
<Razor-X> hondje: how would I use them?
<Razor-X> damn damn!
<hondje> RobNyc: Any distro left untested by you yet? :)
<ompaul> cdc (A) that is an assumption (B) what you are doing requires an expert in the impress domain - I have lots of use of it under my belt - however I am not sure that you are defining exactly what you want in language that I can understand - maybe use gimp or some such and create an image that tells the story of how it should look and ask at that time
<RobNyc> hondje, yes many i dont care anymore i have my chosen ones or chosen few
<newbie> does anyone experience on changing your screen resolution in VT.
<masahiro> Hi guys, still same problem as last night : No sound
<hondje> RobNyc: as long as you're happy man :)
<hondje> newbie: VT?
<RobNyc> hondje, yea and you
<newbie> virtual terminal
<RobNyc> My main pc running XP Pro / Phaeronix (Gentoo)
<cdc> ompaul, its very simple just do this go to writer and go to insert menu and there u see an option Insert Table i want the same option in Impress
<ompaul> cdc actually try this
<cdc> thats it
<cdc> ompaul, got it ?
<hondje> RobNyc: oh, I got tired of picking on ubuntu when hoary came out, and dropped sid on the desktop
<RobNyc> Here on my old pc Celeron running Ubuntu
<cdc> ompaul, i dont want a spreadsheet
<RobNyc> hondje, Kanotix best bet
<cdc> ompaul, i want a table
<hondje> RobNyc: nah, I'm a GNU Hippy
<hondje> So I got to stay close to debian
<hondje> RobNyc: novaflare and sensebend keep showing up, too
<RobNyc> hondje, Kanotix #1 lol
<hondje> :p
<RobNyc> hondje, lso wat u runnin
<masahiro> I have outlined my problem @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=218564#post218564
<RobNyc> hondje, man get a rolling release distro thats what they told me
<Razor-X> I feel like a n00b bleating for help constantly :(
<hondje> RobNyc: ubuntu on the desktop, debian on other stuff, mac for the missus
<hondje> Razor-X: don't learn if you don't ask
<ompaul> cdc there is no such text in the menu maybe this is a feature that you have to work at some other way - launchpad.ubuntu.com for bugs
<Razor-X> hondje: true that
<Razor-X> well, i'll ask again
<Razor-X> anyone have experience with Eterm configuring?
<hondje> Razor-X: oh, that reminds me of my lovely troll earlier today
<cdc> ompaul, no but Debian packages have got this option
<hondje> I sent a newbie off to set up x font server by hand :)
<cdc> how is this possible
<Razor-X> HAHAHAHAHAHA
<Razor-X> i'm sorry, i'm sorry!
<cdc> ompaul, i also enquired in the openoffice.org irc and they said openoffice has this feature
<ompaul> cdc are you using 2.0 or 1.1.3 ?
<cdc> ompaul, 1.1.3
<cdc> 2.0 is not released yet
<cdc> now i am downloading 1.1.4 from the website
<cdc> i think its the packaging that has caused the issue
<mojojojo_> how do i install [perl?
<ompaul> cdc that might just help, the packaging may have broken it - report it as a bug
<Jesse1> hondje, so where do i extract the files to again?
<hondje> Jesse1: what files? I forgot
<mojojojo_> nvm
<hondje> oh yes, codecs
<bob2> mojojojo_: you already have perl installed
<hondje>  Jesse1 they go to /usr/lib/win32
<masahiro> Please?
<Jesse1> hondje, theres no folder callled win32
<hondje> Jesse1: sudo mkdir /usr/lib/win32
<cdc> hondje, when i say g++ it says command not found
<hondje> cdc: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<cdc> what package is to be installed to get rid off this error
<Lancellor> can somebody guidme trough the process of registering my nickname on freenode??
<thoreauputic> cdc: build-essential
<masahiro> Please can someone help me get my sound to work?
<hondje> Lancellor: /msg nickserv register <password>
<RobNyc> hondje,
<RobNyc> os[Linux 2.6.10-5-686 i686]  distro[Debian 3.1]  cpu[1 x Celeron (Coppermine) @ 635MHz]  mem[Physical : 249MB, 10.3% free]  disk[Total : 13.57GB/17.42GB Free]  video[8086:7125]  sound[ICH - Intel 82801AA-ICH] 
<Lancellor> i tried
<RobNyc> distro[Debian 3.1] 
<thoreauputic> hondje: oops didn't see yours ;)
<formnull> masahiro: do you know what kind of sound card you have, and if the driver is loading correctly?
<RobNyc> lol
<hondje> Lancellor: the /msg nickserv identify <password>
<masahiro> I think it's an ac97-type onboard, and I have pasted the error messages @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=218564#post218564
<Jesse1> hondje, You don't have the right permissions to extract archives in the folder "/usr/lib/win32"
<hondje> Jesse1: use sudo
<Lancellor> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup i follow this guide but every time i try to get in to some channels still saying the i need to register my nickname
<thoreauputic> Lancellor: /msg nickserv identify <password>
<Jesse1> hondje, what command i was just going to drag and drop
<formnull> masahiro: well i think you'll need to get some lower-level info.. for one thing you can look in /var/log/messages
<hondje> Jesse1: I don't know how to do that stuff
<Jesse1> hondje, ok
<formnull> masahiro: you might try loading the driver directly
<formnull> masahiro: usually this is done for you by the autodetection
<Lancellor> i did it and open other window with my name and say identify <mypassword>
<formnull> masahiro: drivers are in ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/sound/pci/
* RobNyc-aWay is Away, Reason: ( Zzz ) | Since: ( Sunday, June 19, 005. 04:7:2 ) Xlack v.1
<formnull> masahiro: e.g. you could see the ac97 drivers in ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/sound/pci/ac97
<hondje> Lancellor: did you /msg nickserv that?
<thoreauputic> Lancellor: you do the command on one line:  /msg nickserv identify <password> where <password> is your password
<formnull> masahiro: if you have an ac97 card, I would try loading that driver by doing "modprobe snd-ac97-codec" and then "sudo tail /var/log/messages" to see what errors (if any) you are getting
<Lancellor> yes is how i did it
<masahiro> formnull:(I sm still here, trying the commands)
<formnull> masahiro: there may be a more straightforward way of going about troubleshooting this, but that's the most direct way i can think of
<masahiro> Shall I go to the pasteserver?
<Jesse1> whats the command to extract tar.bz2 files?
<masahiro> formnull: Lots of errors came up, I will logon to the server for pasting. See you there.
<thoreauputic> Jesse1: tar xvjf <file>
<ThE__OnE> how can i reinstall perl?
<emanuelez> hello
<formnull> masahiro: well i need to go to sleep... sorry I cannot help more :) hopefully this will give you some ideas.. i would try google, or post to the forum, or ask here what may be relevant..
<Jesse1> ok
<masahiro> Ok thanks
<Jesse1> thoreauputic, that will just extract to where it is?
<ThE__OnE> someone please help
<emanuelez> i have to edit a huge book written in latex with a friend and he lives in another city. is there an easy subversioning tool out there?
<ThE__OnE> how can i reinstall perl?
<thoreauputic> Jesse1: to the current working dir, yes
<Jesse1> thoreauputic, ok
<hondje> emanuelez: subversion?
<Jesse1> thoreauputic, im trying to install the mplayer codecs i downloaded
<emanuelez> hondje,  thats what i was thinking about... is it hard to use?
<hondje> emanuelez: No clue, never used it :)  But smarter people than I say so
<emanuelez> hondje, lol
<thoreauputic> Jesse1: I haven't done that but I imagine you extract them in the dir you were pointed to
<hondje> emanuelez: can't be harder than editing a book in latex
<Jesse1> yea but its acsess denied
<hondje> after 100 pages I cannot keep it all together
<ThE__OnE> how can i reinstall perl?
<thoreauputic> Jesse1: sudo is your friend ;)
<emanuelez> hondje, naaa latex is your friend
<emanuelez> :)
<hondje> emanuelez: I love it, I'm just incompetant :)
<ThE__OnE> comon
<ThE__OnE> anyone?
<bl4cktone> so guys I got a crx just today, no pressure in the cylinders any of them, but the timing is correct and valves are working thinking maybe it's the head gasket
<emanuelez> hondje, just keep chapters separated, create a makefile and u're done :)
<thoreauputic> Jesse1: sudo cp file /path/to/win32/dir ; cd path/to/win32/dir ; tar xvjf <file>
<thoreauputic> sorry the last one needs sudo too
<thoreauputic> sudo tar etcetc
<ThE__OnE> hello?
<bl4cktone> ThE--OnE hello
<ThE__OnE> how can i reinstall perl?
<bl4cktone> ThE__OnE what's up
<ThE__OnE> the usual
<ThE__OnE> feeling left out
<Fish-Face> apt-get install perl ;-)
<bl4cktone> ThE__OnE yeah gets that way around here
<ThE__OnE> where everyone answers every stupid question of other peoples but leave out to answer my stupid question
<_pax> lol
<bl4cktone> ThE__OnE lol
<sturmkind> helo
<hondje> ThE__OnE: apt-get install --reinstall <package>
<ThE__OnE> how can i "reinstall" perl?
<kosiarz> damn, i think Synaptic isn't using specified proxy settings in gnome
<ThE__OnE> k
<kosiarz> how come?
<kosiarz> ;] 
<sturmkind> Question: how could i play a mp3 file onto the bash?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> mornin all ::yawn::
<hondje> if that doesn't rock your socks or whatever the saying is, then apt-get remove --purge <pkg> and then apt-get install <pkg>
<bl4cktone> like how I wanted to install enlightment but someone told me to compile it from the source and I have no idea what that means I was all getting used to sudo get-apt install <insert program here>
<ThE__OnE> i dont think thats right
<thoreauputic> sturmkind: erm... sudo apt-get install cplay or mp3blaster, or just use mpg123 or mpg321
<thoreauputic> sturmkind: if I umderstood you correctly...
<sturmkind> thoreauputic: thank you! you make my day :-)
<thoreauputic> sturmkind: :)
<hondje> ThE__OnE: the zen perl reinstaller would find the path that is true
<sturmkind> btw. i haven't know that there is a circus on my harddisk! => http://www.ubuntu.de
<ThE__OnE> look
<ThE__OnE> http://pastebin.com/301706
<Echylo> btw I get a .xinitrc error everytime I boot. (last session didn't last 10 seconds, and then .xinitrc line 47 couldn't exec xwmf) it happened after installing first xfce and then xfce4
<thoreauputic> sturmkind: a circus??
<ThE__OnE> its gonna uninstll all my programs lol
<unreal> ah, back, just gave my dad some fish, heh
<sturmkind> thoreauputic: yes, a circus from germany *g*
<Seveas> ThE__OnE, install --reinstall
<Seveas> not remove --reinstall..
<ThE__OnE> oops
<bl4cktone> Format C:
<bl4cktone> Y
<unreal> is there a quick way to reload xorg.conf?
<Echylo> ctrl alt backspace?
<Echylo> but
<ThE__OnE> thx seveas
<Echylo> it restarts your session
<Echylo> so close everything important
<ThE__OnE> and thx hondje
<hondje> You are welcome
<hondje> ThE__OnE: for other fun apt things, run 'man apt-get'
<mypapit> yeahh...  i'm able to connect to internet with ubuntu.... note to ubuntu developers, please make sure that there are obvious way for an average person person like me to connect through adsl/broadband... currently i have to find out by myself how to connect to internet like crazy
<unreal> heh, i'm not running x atm, just wondering how to make it detect my mouse without reboot now that I updated xorg.conf
<unreal> doesn't matter, i'll reboot anyway, brb
<Echylo> :D
<Echylo> Anyone knows : I get a .xinitrc error everytime I boot. (last session didn't last 10 seconds, and then .xinitrc line 47 couldn't exec xwmf) it happened after installing first xfce and then xfce4
<Echylo> ?
<thoreauputic> Echylo: any particular reason you are using a .xinitrc file? It should be .xsession (.xinitrc is only there for legacy purposes)
<Echylo> dunno, it gives me that error
<Echylo> everytime it boots gdm
<Echylo> it wants to do last session
<thoreauputic> Echylo: and if you have 47 lines, that's one heck of a .xinitrc
<Echylo> then what should i do?
<thoreauputic> Echylo: did you write your own ~/.xinitrc ?
<unreal> hmm
<Echylo> no :)
<hondje> where'd it come from?
<hondje> I have xfce4 installed, I don't have one :(
<Echylo> I first installed xfce
<thoreauputic> Echylo: is there a .xinitrc in your home dir ?
<Echylo> then xfce4
<Echylo> thoreauputic, yes
<thoreauputic> Echylo: delete it
<Echylo> :)
<Echylo> ok
<thoreauputic> Echylo: and choose xfce4 from login screen
<thoreauputic> sessions
<Echylo> ok
<Echylo> btw anyone knows why gedit crashes in xfce when trying to paste something?
<thoreauputic> Echylo: if you are paranoid, rename it instead ( eg mv .xinitrc .xinitrc.old )
<Echylo> :)
<hondje> Echylo: You have hondje-itis! Mystical forces cause wacko crashes!
<Echylo> too late :p
<thoreauputic> Echylo: that's OK
<Echylo> but thanks :)
<unreal> /dev/input/mouse1 works properly, I updated xorg.conf, and my mouse still doesn't seem to work
<thoreauputic> Echylo: xfce4 should have given you a session entry anyway in gdm
<newbie> unreal im having problems like you...
<unreal> heh
<Echylo> "you are not alone"
<newbie> so if you found the solution pm...
<bl4cktone> dang I look down and keep seeing the words unreal
<bl4cktone> like every couple of mins it's something
<newbie> unreal: but you can startx when booting with the default kernel?
<Razor-X> uggghhhh.... i'm taking a break from Eterm configging
<unreal> newbie: nope, can't atm, it doesn't seem to like my graphics card I think
<bl4cktone> It's so easy I mean if we all used linux then we would all be super villians heh
<unreal> "Fatal server error: no screens found" heh
<Razor-X> if only someone could hellp me!
<newbie> ati?
* Razor-X gets a super-death tool ready
<unreal> yup
<newbie> coz mine is ati 9200 se...
<newbie> waaaaa
<unreal> lol
<signius> if everyone used Linux then we would all be scum and something like amiga OS would be the cool thing to use
<bl4cktone> Razor-X what's up
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hey anyone have any ideas of where to get a really cheap pci vid card?
<Razor-X> bl4cktone: Eterm's being a bitch to configure
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> perferibly nvidia
<unreal> I have an x740 in this box, but that's only so I can display things properly.. or not at the moment :)
<evtorb> trash
<thoreauputic> unreal: run " sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg " and say "no" to the framebuffer question
<pepsi> ChurcH_of_FoamY, friends that are throwing them away
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<newbie> I've been configuring X last night but i can't fix it...so im giving up...
<bl4cktone> Cheap pci video cards can be found at your local flea market
* unreal writes that down a second
<Choubaka> newbie: If you have a 9200, use the open source drivers.
<pepsi> ChurcH_of_FoamY, seriously.. you know the type.. "i got a video card last week, but theres a new one.. so i got it"
<Choubaka> newbie: choose "radeon" from xorg configuration
<Razor-X> bl4cktone: not only is it not displaying the damn image, it's saying the last line is too long (for reasons I can't comprehend) and
<bl4cktone> razor-x sorry I'm a n00b myself but I did stay at a holiday in last night
<hondje> I have a cheap PCI video card
<Razor-X> heh!
<hondje> kicks ass
<ThE__OnE> what woulld an address of something in my home folder be?
<michael__> (off topic) does anyone know what theme this is? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Xchat.png
<pepsi> uh
<newbie> Choubaka: I tried all the best solution but Im ending using the default setup of ubuntu to X server...
<Choubaka> newbie: You get 3d acceleration, and best of all, without any non-free driver crap.
<newbie> to run X server*
<thoreauputic> ThE__OnE:  /home/you/filename ?
<popeyeray> ubuntu
<bl4cktone> ubuntu!
<Choubaka> newbie: can you post your xorg.conf somewhere?
<newbie> nope right now?
<bl4cktone> oh no here comes spam action
<signius> wow that echelon really is stealth stuff was in and out of here and nobody knew LMAO
<bl4cktone> xorg.conf all over the place
<ThE__OnE> i think tht but it says cant find it
<newbie> but the problem lies on input mice...
<ThE__OnE> /home/mojojojo/.xchat/weather.pl
<ThE__OnE> is that correct?
<Razor-X> well....
<Razor-X> the fonts come out perfect in eterm
<thoreauputic> ThE__OnE: probably .xchat2
<Razor-X> but A) my image isn't working!
<ThE__OnE> heh
<Razor-X> B) the fonts are too damned small!
<ompaul> michael__, settings - preferences - colours will achieve the same output - unless you want to change your gnome theme :-)
<Razor-X> mother f*cker
<ompaul> michael__, I suspect it comes from the desktop mangler
<bl4cktone> razor-x hmm eterm looks kinda cool
<unreal> hrm
<Razor-X> bl4cktone: yeah, but the reason i'm switching Terminals is for _total_ control
* unreal ran dpkg-reconfigure, seemed to detect things fairly nicely, but (EE) No devices found
<thoreauputic> Razor-X: for total control install aterm and read man aterm ;)
<hondje> thoreauputic: aterm is still around?1
<thoreauputic> yup
<hondje> wow
<hondje> any updates in the last, like 3 years?
<thoreauputic> hondje: so is rxvt ;)
<hondje> hehe
<thoreauputic> hondje: don't know about updates
<hondje> and some people still prefer xterm
<thoreauputic> xterm is OK
<unreal> heh
<unreal> thor/hondje: you have any ideas? (sorry to interupt :p)
<hondje> unreal: ideas? On what?
<thoreauputic> hondje: the only downside in aterm is utf8 support
<hondje> oh, I need that much
<unreal> the mouse, and now the graphics card
<unreal> lol
<thoreauputic> xterm has it though
<hondje> I like gnome term, I don't mind how much ram it sucks up
<hondje> unreal: what sorta graphics card?
<mae> I have a gig o ram :)
<thoreauputic> hondje: what annoys me with gnome-terminal is it's slow to start
<unreal> a radeon x740, it detects the name and everything
<hondje> mae: And you damn well should use it ;-)
<ompaul> mae, use qemu until you don't :-)
<mae> hehe
<mae> qemu?
<hondje> qemu and tun!
<hondje> :)
<unreal> but when I reboot it says (EE) No devices found, heh
<hondje> unreal: what did you do?
<hondje> oh, that's not good
<mae> what is qemu?
<eb0x> mae is a good band
<unreal> I didn't do anything :0
<hondje> dpkg-reconfigure xorg?
<unreal> er :)
<newbie> Unreal: still fixing?
<unreal> newbie: yup, you fixed yours? heh
<newbie> nope
<unreal> hondje: yeah, I did the thing thor suggested
<bl4cktone> dang unreal been at it for a while
* hondje is a bit busy at the moment, sadly
<bl4cktone> damn mplayer pos going to kick it
<hondje> someone keeps faxing shit
<newbie> can  I have a copy of your x.conf for me to analyze?
<mae> anyone have the new dual-core amd ch ip?
<unreal> lol
<mae> opteron
<unreal> turn the fax machine off, *cough* :P
<ompaul> mae, apt-get install qemu and you can run linux inside of linux - download a live iso and run it withing qemu and you can have an o/s in an o/s
<hondje> unreal: someone == someone boss wants to fax
<thoreauputic> bl4cktone: sudo apt-get install xine-ui ;)
<mae> ompaul: i see
<hondje> why 0250 is a good time to fax is beyond me
* unreal joins #flood and wonders how borked /exec -o cat /dev/input/mouse1 would be
<ompaul> mae and the reason for doing this - test stuff and not get burn't
<Echylo> how can I change my default loading window manager?
<mae> ic
<bl4cktone> thoreauputic thanks man got the video working what do ya know
<thoreauputic> :)
<ompaul> mae or the real reason - because you can
<bl4cktone> so now that mplyaer is locked up how do I close it?
<thoreauputic> Echylo: gdm should ask you if you want the current choice as default
<unreal> mmm sausage
<bl4cktone> mmm eggs
<thoreauputic> bl4cktone: killall mplayer
<mae> gnome/kde/gnome/kde which one?!
<thoreauputic> bl4cktone: or pkill mplayer
<unreal> mv black_sausage mah_fat_belly
<ompaul> mae, qemu both :-)
<newbie> both
<ompaul> mae, I use gnome others do too, and some use kde
<bl4cktone> pkill worked
<newbie> gnome is much faster than kde.
<bl4cktone> sweet
<newbie> kde has lot of application.
<mae> newbie: thats an ignorant statement
<bl4cktone> how do I tie xine to firefox?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i found it to be less easy to use than gnome
<newbie> mae: huh?
<ompaul> newbie, both of them have the ability to run any applications the other one does (with the exception of the wm :))
* ompaul considers this in comment in the light of the exported desktop 
<thoreauputic> mae: I guess you might cut some slack for someone using a nick like " newbie " ;)
<newbie> well, it was just my opinion.
<ompaul> newbie, they both have shed loads of stuff to run
<unreal> heh
<thoreauputic> newbie: people's experiences vary - som ewould say the opposite
<newbie> I dont think so...
<unreal> depends on the hardware I suppose :p
<newbie> gnome does'nt have compiler and office solution..
* unreal likes the look of gnome better than KDE, that's the only differences i'm going to mention :P
<thoreauputic> newbie: on my box, kde feels quicker - but I prefer fluxbox anyway :)
<newbie> me either and use kicker...heh
<thoreauputic> newbie: umm - compilers have absolutely nothing to do with desktops
<newbie> Kdevelop I mean...
<pepsi> i found kde's gui options to be much more plentiful than gnome's, but i dont like that, i want to be able to have a boring, default window setup.. yeah.. i changed the window theme, but no need to get into the fine details with options galore
<thoreauputic> newbie: anjuta
<newbie> But I like Gconf for gnome?
<ompaul> thoreauputic, run gnome and kicker and have fun
<newbie> does anyone agree with me...
<thoreauputic> ompaul: nah, I'll run fluxbox, aterm and screen ;-)
<newbie> gconf like registry in windoze
<pepsi> you dont even have to know that gconf exists...but all of kde's options are displayed in a huge jumble
<thoreauputic> newbie: the windows registry is a rat's nest of stupid design
<ompaul> thoreauputic, you are either (A) sick (B) running a low spec machine (C) conserving clock cycles (D) thoreauputic :)
<newbie> lol
<pepsi> resource forks are the answer!
<bl4cktone> time to drink away my worries
<thoreauputic> ompaul: or (E) having a lend of you
<newbie> Did someone tried to setup openmosix on Ubuntu?
<newbie> successfully
<bl4cktone> god it's 4 in the morning wish I was sleeping
<ompaul> thoreauputic, I knew I was forgetting the (F) something else :)
<newbie> cause thats my problem right now...
<thoreauputic> ompaul: or (F) all of the above (G) none of the above ;-)
<thoreauputic> heheh
<ompaul> thoreauputic, how could you - now I need to use (H)
* ompaul stops before this gets sureal although it may be already
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> arghhh stupid xp
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<ice_1963> how con i change splash screen in gnome ???
<newbie> gconf /app/gnome-session/splash
<ice_1963> ok thats it
<newbie> good for you..
<nishart> hola
<newbie> hola...
<Seveas> aloh
<thoreauputic> aloha
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> do you need wine to use cedega or is it the same thing?
<Seveas> cedega is an adapted version of wine
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok
<newbie> nope
<neilt> can anybody recomend a good graphical bandwidth monitor app ?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm gonna try this program called grapevine supposed to be good
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and it works with cedega
<newbie> wats grapevine anyway
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kinda like point2play but free
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> <--dosen't have ccredit card
<newbie> ah...can I have the site?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> shure one sec
<thoreauputic> neilt: gkrellm will do monitoring
<Matarese> hi guys
<Matarese> i have a question
<fetman> newbie: http://www.grapevineproject.org/
<newbie> google How to ask the smart way?
<Matarese> how can I modify an ubuntu disk? (i want to add some files to it)
<newbie> thanks
<Matarese> (of course, by copying it to another cd)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> http://www.mithunc.net/grapevine/
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thats where i got mine from
<Matarese> but i don't know how to make it bootable
<fetman> newbie: oops, that was someting else
<oga> hey... what's up guys
<fetman> sry :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> newbie here's the link : http://www.mithunc.net/grapevine/
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hope that helps ^_^
<oga> i have a problem
<newbie> google How to ask the smart way?
<Seveas> Matarese, liveCD or install CD?
<oga> my PC keeps rebooting and i think it might be the mother board overheating
<oga> is there any way to monitor through ubuntu?
<Seveas> oga, sure, try gdesklets
<Matarese> Seveas: livecd
<hondje> oga: sudo apt-get install lm-sensors, install something like gkrellm, and then sudo /etc/init.d/lm-sensors start
<Seveas> there are sensor desklets
* hondje is down w/ complication
<oga> thanks guys
<oga> (or girls)
<ompaul> Matarese, have a look at beatrix which is remastered ubuntu
<Seveas> Matarese, look at the LiveCDCustomizationHowTo on the wiki
<Matarese> thanks a lot
<ompaul> newbie, what are you trying to do ?
<newbie> huh?
<newbie> wat do you mean?
<ompaul> newbie, "newbie google How to ask the smart way?"
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<newbie> cause some people does'nt know to ask the smart way...read that would help you...
<newbie> how to ask*
<ThE__OnE> which firewall shuld i get?
<ThE__OnE> for ubuntu
<hondje> newbie: this isn't the type of chan that berates people for not meeting ESR's standards
<ompaul> hondje, but it helps :-)
<Seveas> ThE__OnE, a firewall isn't really needed
<unreal> argh
<hondje> ThE__OnE: there is only one, you want a frontend :) I like firestarter
* ompaul runs away
<Seveas> but if you want one, I'd recommend firestarter
<hondje> firestarter makes smart rules
<mae> sigh.
<hondje> me likey
<mae> I like shorewall
<thoreauputic> mae: so use what you like :)
<mae> thoreauputic: well i can integrate wondershaper with it nice and easily.
<mae> thoreauputic: it makes it braindead easy to setup nat'ing and such :)
<thoreauputic> mae: nice that the choice is there for you, right ?
* hondje senses that there's not enough ubuntu love going around
<thoreauputic> mae: right - firestarter makes NAT a one-click deal too
<hondje> C'mon, get your GNU/Hippy smile on
<mae> thoreauputic: oh don't bore me with this choice crap..
<ThE__OnE> ya because someone scanned me
<ThE__OnE> and found my open ports
<hondje> ThE__OnE: who cares if they're open?
<Seveas> hondje, http://yet.another.linux-nerd.com/wp-content/images/ubuntu-love.png
<mae> thoreauputic: never used it :) i just have never ran a gui on any server.
<hondje> If you're not running a service, they can't do squat :)
<ThE__OnE> you mean they cant get in?
<Seveas> ThE__OnE, open ports mean you installed a service
<Heimdall> hi !
<thoreauputic> mae: OK I'll ignore you then - sorry to be so boring
<hondje> ThE__OnE: if they could, it'd be major news
<Seveas> and that must mean you want these ports to be open :)
<hondje> Seveas: haha, nice one
<ThE__OnE> ya butis'nt hacking done throu open ports?
<mae> thoreauputic: hehe, don't take offense.. it just irks me when people kill healthy debates with "well thats your choice and i'm glad its working for you"
<hondje> ThE__OnE: No
<Seveas> ThE__OnE, yes, if they can exploit the service that opens this port...
<ThE__OnE> ya
<mae> didn't mean to sound rude.. or belittle you in any way.
<ThE__OnE> thats what i meant
<hondje> They exploit something else
<Seveas> but you installed this service yourself
<hondje> Or they put stuff in /dev/shm!!!
<Seveas> ThE__OnE, which ports exactly were found open?
* hondje has his /dev/shm panic
<ThE__OnE> dont remember exactly
* Seveas hands hondje some valium
<hondje> ThE__OnE: you running any servers? ftp, ssh?
<ThE__OnE> nope
<Seveas> ThE__OnE, or simply apache
<hondje> Seveas: drugs at a time like this? remount /dev/shm noexec, man!!!
<Seveas> or enabled remote desktop...
<ThE__OnE> ya
<ThE__OnE> remote desktop was enabled
<Seveas> ThE__OnE, if ports are open, YOU have opened them...
<ThE__OnE> not now thou
<hondje> what's that remote desktop thing?
<cyphase> VNC?
<Seveas> hondje, vino
<hondje> I don't get it
<Seveas> a vnc server
<hondje> so people watch your desktop?
<ompaul> mae, fundemental to the ability to use Linux is the ability to choose the solution that you need, if you need less than the person beside you or more you can do that
<cyphase> if they have the password
<Seveas> hondje, watch and/or control if you allow them to
<ThE__OnE> yup
<hondje> Seveas: oh, could be useful
<ThE__OnE> i had a few people do that
* Seveas uses freenx for that
<Seveas> that's so much better
<ompaul> mae, without that you might as well get closed source software
* unreal contemplates moving to the north pole
<Seveas> ThE__OnE, try netstat -t -l to see which ports are open
<Seveas> and ignore all that have localhost in it
<ompaul> unreal, the south pole has more penguins and less polar bears
<ThE__OnE> wow
<ThE__OnE> me like linux
<mae> ompaul: it's not that i disagree, I just think the choice thing is an overused cliche in the Opensource world.. sure you use what the best choice is, and one size does not fit all.. but there is also quite a bit of overlap and sometimes one _good_ choice would be better than three _so-so_ choices.. :)
<ThE__OnE> already
<bob2> if I ever meet the person who invented the phrase "open ports", I will bludgeon them to death with a phone book
<unreal> ompaul: the south pole doesn't have midgets and a fat man in a red suit :P
<newbie> lol
<hondje> bob2: probably was a sailor
<hondje> That or Gibson
<bob2> or that gibson idiot
<bob2> hah
<ThE__OnE> well
<hondje> :-D
<ThE__OnE> basically what i want to firewall is for that if someone pings me, iam not online
* unreal orders a sledgehammer off eBay.. gonna destroy this hardware
<bob2> ThE__OnE: you do know that is utterly pointless, right?
<Seveas> bob2, well nmap shows as state 'open' too :)
<Matarese> Seveas: in that document they are talking isolinux/boot.cat and isolinux/isolinux.bin but I don't have those files
<Seveas> ThE__OnE, you know that that is useless and breaking quite a bit of RFC's right?
<Matarese> I have base/boot.cat
<bob2> Fyodor is on my list, too
<hondje> bob2: Fyodor's on your spastic ranter list?
<unreal> newbie: you got anywhere with you-know-what? :)
<ThE__OnE> RFD's?
<Seveas> bob2, heh, so must be the writers of the TCP rfc :)
<hondje> oh, I got it
<hondje> Lets put Gibson, DJB and Theo in a room together
<_alex> is there a 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<Seveas> _alex, yes
<bob2> _alex: if you mean "amd64", yes
<ThE__OnE> so if someone has my ip, they cant do nothing to it? not even ddos it?
<_alex> thank you
<hondje> ThE__OnE: you can't stop a ddos
<bob2> ThE__OnE: of course they can ddos it
<Seveas> ThE__OnE, they can also ddos you if you disable ping replys...
<bob2> ThE__OnE: you can't do anything at all to prevent that, firewall or no
<ThE__OnE> oh
<hondje> 5 gbps ddos power :(
<ThE__OnE> i was uder the idea that firewall can stop it for an extent
<bob2> no
<bob2> not at all
<Seveas> ThE__OnE, nope
<ThE__OnE> ahh i see
<hondje> well, syncookies is good
<hondje> but that only stops one of 10,000 attacks
<ThE__OnE> lol
<bob2> ThE__OnE: all a firewall can do is throw away packets.  they can still throw 1.5mbit/s down your dsl line and drown out everything else.
<ThE__OnE> yikes
<bob2> (or however much bandwidth you have)
<ThE__OnE> how do i uninstall? sudo install --uninstall firestarter?
<bob2> yeah
<ThE__OnE> oooops
<Seveas> sudo aptitude purge firestarter
<ThE__OnE> how do i uninstall? sudo apt-get install --uninstall firestarter?
<hondje> sudo apt-get remove --purge firestarter
<bob2> well, sudo apt-get remove firtarter
<Choubaka> :P
<hondje> use purge on it, or else the initscript might stay
<ThE__OnE> thx
<ThE__OnE> great info
<hondje> do rca lyras mount in linux?
<ThE__OnE> Seveas ThE__OnE, you know that that is useless and breaking quite a bit of RFC's right? <<>>what are RFC's?
* hondje has the worlds most linux-friendly mp3 player
<hondje> it's a CF reader, recorder, mp3 playing usb hdd...even mounts using the usbstorage mod
<bob2> hondje: g-v-m even mounts my iaudio as /media/IAUDIO/ automatically
<thoreauputic> ThE__OnE: Requests For Comment - sort of internet standards
<hondje> bob2: oh, kick ass...my brother is coming by tomorrow, I'm going to buntu him up
<hondje> Tired of him crying about spyware
<bob2> hehe
<ThE__OnE> ahh ok
<ThE__OnE> =)
<Matarese> so, any clue how to make a warty livecd bootable?
<thoreauputic> Matarese: umm - it already is, by definition: what do you actually mean?
<ompaul> thoreauputic,  Matarese is trying to remaster a CD
<thoreauputic> ah I see :)
<Matarese> thoreauputic: I copied it to harddisk, mounted as loopback, added some files and I want to write it back on a bootable cd
<thoreauputic> Matarese: right, sorry my mistake
<Matarese> but I don't know what to pass for boot_image to mkisofs
<newbie> matarese: google LFS hints howto make livecd
<Seveas> ThE__OnE, the internet standards say that you must reply to an incoming ICMP request (aka ping)
* ompaul suspects newbie isn't :-)
<hondje> Damn the Icmp man :(
<Seveas> Matarese, warty livecd's are obsolete
<Heimdall> is there a graphical tool to configure my network card in ubuntu ?
<Seveas> use the Hoary livecd
* ompaul goes for breakfast
<Seveas> it's much easier to remaster
<cyphase> Heimdall, yes
<Matarese> Seveas: it's what I have here, and I don't have the time to download a 600MB image now
<cyphase> Heimdall, System -> Administration -> Networking
<Matarese> or another question
<Seveas> Matarese, well, good luck that, go to the knoppix/morphix website and try to find info there
<Heimdall> cyphase : hum no, this is to configure the network, but I want to configure my device
<Matarese> is there any way that I can unmount the livecd if I booted from it?
<Seveas> Heimdall, what do you mean with 'configure the device'?
<hondje> Matarese: paperclip?
<cyphase> Heimdall, what do you need to configure?
<zever> Heimdall /usr/bin/network-admin
<Heimdall> Seveas, cyphase : I don't really know, it seems that my card is not working since ubuntu is telling me that eth0 is not connected
<Seveas> Heimdall, wired or wireless?
<Heimdall> wired
<cyphase> Heimdall, System -> Administration -> Networking will do it
<cyphase> that configures the device
<Seveas> Heimdall, then the networking thing will do it..
<Heimdall> but I did it
<stjepan> hi
<ThE__OnE> so you guys using irssi or xchat?
<stjepan> how can I edit list of window managers at login?
<cyphase> then the card isn't supported (unlikely), or your doing something wrong
<Seveas> ThE__OnE, some use irssi, some xchat :)
<cyphase> ThE__OnE, xchat
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> <--xchat
<stjepan> I want to add a window manager
<jobli> xchat
<Seveas> Heimdall, in the terminal type: sudo mii-diag eth0
<stjepan> in what file is it?
<ThE__OnE> wow
<ThE__OnE> soo many xchat
<Seveas> and see whether it says 'You hav link beat'
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hey has anyone tryed this 3d desktop thingy?
<jnoreiko> hi
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> for ubuntu?
<Seveas> ChurcH_of_FoamY, is massively unstable :|
<cyphase> ThE__OnE, soo many didn't answer
<cyphase> ;)
<ThE__OnE> is there any way to get the whole window transparent like irssi?
<Heimdall> Seveas, cyphase : you can look at this : http://nico.aunai.free.fr/tmp/RES.TXT
<jnoreiko> does anyone know anything about networking ubuntu & OS X?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok thanx for the warning
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i was gonna try it but i like my system stable
<jnoreiko> I have my powerbook and PC hooked up with an ethernet cable, but they're not seeing each other
<hondje> jnoreiko: oh, I do!
<stjepan> a?
<stjepan> so?
<Seveas> Heimdall, you have no IP address, have you enabled DHCP or set a static address?
<hondje> jnoreiko: use either samba or nfs, obth work great
<Heimdall> static
<Matarese> aha! found it!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> you need a crossover cable to do that
<Seveas> Heimdall, then you forgot to set the IP address :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's just like a regular ethernet cable but the
<bob2> jnoreiko: you'd need to setup ip addresses for them, unles you configured zeroconf on the ubuntu side
<jnoreiko> powerbook ethernet does the crossover thing automagically
<bob2> ChurcH_of_FoamY: not with mac (or ibm) laptops
<Heimdall> Seveas : no
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> pin configuration is diffrent
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> really?
<bob2> yes
<Heimdall> Seveas : 192.168.0.1/255.255.255.0
<jnoreiko> my mac is set to be 1.1.1.1, and I've just told Ubuntu to be 1.1.1.2 ...
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i had one hell of a time getting my 2 computers to speak with just a regular cat 5
<Seveas> Heimdall, set it in the networking applet
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i had to get a speacal cable to do it
<Seveas> because the output you give says that you haven't set it..
<bob2> ChurcH_of_FoamY: yes, other computers need it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how do you do it with just a regular cat5 then
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i see
<hondje> use plip!
<bob2> jnoreiko: does the ubuntu machine have a route to the mac one?
<Heimdall> Seveas : in system, admin, networking ?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's that "mac is better than pc" thing ^_^
<jnoreiko> aha!
<Seveas> Heimdall, yes...
<jnoreiko> it works :)
<Heimdall> Seveas : I did it
<hondje> I think I'm the one guy in the world that got plip, linux, and windowsME working together :D
<jnoreiko> I just did connect to smb://1.1.1.2
<mcquaid> plip?
<Seveas> Heimdall, and have you hit the activate button too?
<jnoreiko> it wasn't showing in OS X's network browser though
<Heimdall> Seveas : it is telling me that eth0 is active
<ThE__OnE> is there any way to get the whole window transparent like irssi? no right?
<thoreauputic_> who was asking about adding windowmanagers? The files you want are in /usr/share/xsessions
<kcburyshaker> oh man   all these people having problems...and here i am ...having just installed ubuntu last night and just wanting to say i love it
<Seveas> Heimdall, and the properties tell you it's configured and has the right IP address?
<stjepan> oh
<stjepan> help
<hondje> mcquaid: network w/ parallel cables and stuff like that
<jnoreiko> thanks :)
<Heimdall> Seveas : but the little icon in the right top of the screen is telling me that eth0 is disconnected
<hondje> oh, time to work!
<mcquaid> ah
<Seveas> Heimdall, in the terminal type: sudo mii-diag eth0
<Seveas> and see whether it says 'You hav link beat'
<thoreauputic_> stjepan: was it you asking about wm stuff ?
<Heimdall> I did, wait I'll show you
<ThE__OnE> kcburyshaker, most of the people have problems with linux, not ubuntu, since their new to linux like me
<kcburyshaker> as am i
<kcburyshaker> linux is totally new to me
<kcburyshaker> but im liking what i see so far
<ThE__OnE> like a day new?
<kcburyshaker> yes
<Seveas> kcburyshaker, welcome aboard the Ubuntu ship then :)
<Heimdall> Seveas : http://nico.aunai.free.fr/tmp/RES2.TXT
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ubuntu is the linux newbs heavin ^_^
<ThE__OnE> join the club
<stjepan> thoreauputic: yes
<Seveas> Heimdall, there's something wrong with the physical connection
<Seveas> fix that first
<Heimdall> Seveas : and this too : http://nico.aunai.free.fr/tmp/RES.TXT
<ThE__OnE> ok i installed the program gift, where do i find it?
<kcburyshaker> took me a bit to figure out i had to install some stuff on my own...but once i got to the right page  (the ubuntuguide FAQ)  i was allright
<Heimdall> Seveas ; what do you mean the "physical connection" ?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is there another way to get flash 7?
<Seveas> Heimdall, if you have multiple network cards (like an onboard one and a real card or two real cards) check whether it's conencted to the right socket
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it seems the repo version has broken sound :(
<Seveas> Heimdall, i mean the cable
<Seveas> Heimdall, the cable is broken or not connected well...
<mcquaid> some things i don't agree with in the ubuntuguide, like adding marrilat sources, esp stable,unstable, and testing
<thoreauputic> stjepan: have a look in that directory: you should find a gnome.desktop file - use it as a template
<mcquaid> whatever sense taht makes
<Seveas> otherwise mii-diag would have said "You have link beat" instead of "Link status: not established"
<hondje> crap, no work to be done :(
<Heimdall> Seveas : well I have only one ethernet card in my laptop, but ubuntu is telling me about two interfaces : Io and eth0
<Seveas> mcquaid, ubuntuguide is crap...
<Seveas> Heimdall, that's lo
<hondje> mcquaid: marillat can be useful, but not the way they present it in that damn guide :(
<Heimdall> Seveas : whats io ?
<mcquaid> agreed
<Seveas> and lo is the loopback interface that provides localhost/127.0.0.1
<Seveas> you need that :)
<hondje> they need to mention pinning
<ThE__OnE> ok i installed the program gift, where do i find it?
<kcburyshaker> that guide did get me to install certain needed things
<kcburyshaker> so it isnt total crap
<Seveas> Heimdall, then check on your router/switch if the cable is connected good...
<mcquaid> i've held off on adding marillat, backports has most of it taken care of at this piont
<Seveas> kcburyshaker, it gives bad information, no explanations and very suboptimal solutions
<Heimdall> Seveas ; it is a direct connection between two computers
<Seveas> so, crap :)
<kcburyshaker> like java..flash...the multimedia drivers   stuff like that
<hondje> mcquaid: the codecs pkg, and the libdivxdecore0/encore0 are all I've needed from there
<Seveas> Heimdall, then check it on the other pc and make sure you have a crossover cable...
<thoreauputic> mcquaid: backports can cause breakage too, unfortunately
<mcquaid> not here so far
<hondje> only needed the last two when building transcode from apt-get source
<hondje> thoreauputic: but it's Official Breakage now
<jnoreiko> is there a simple way to see how much free space there is on all my drives?
<thoreauputic> hondje: hah
<mcquaid> lol
<Seveas> jnoreiko, df -h
<hondje> jnoreiko: df -h
<mcquaid> transcode is in backports now i believe
<hondje> Seveas beats me this time
<Seveas> ha, beat ya doggy :p
<hondje> mcquaid: I don't use backports, easier to make my own
<jnoreiko> cool!
<hondje> easier == I don't get paranoid
<Seveas> muha :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> whats a backport?
<ThE__OnE> anyone?
<Seveas> and you don't get backport breakage ;)
<Seveas> ThE__OnE, dpkg -L gift
<hondje> ChurcH_of_FoamY: a real backport is a package made to run on older distros, like using 2.6 kernel in debian woody
<Seveas> then you can see where it installed itself
<kcburyshaker> is there a site that has a list of all the commands you could use in the terminal?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok i see
<hondje> ChurcH_of_FoamY: ubuntu backports is just repacking
<thoreauputic> ThE__OnE: please don't /msg without asking
<Seveas> kcburyshaker, rofl, there's too much of them :)
<mcquaid> hondje, hwo do you go about making your own?
<kcburyshaker> lol
<kcburyshaker> thats what i thought
<hondje> mcquaid: well, depends on the situation
<mcquaid> do you mean from deb srcs, or your making .debs from source?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone get ubuntu to run on a thinkpad 390E?
<Seveas> '
<hondje> mcquaid: both
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i found one in the basement and want to use it with ubuntu
<hondje> kcburyshaker: I got THE link for you
<kcburyshaker> how about a general linux news site  anyone have a good link for that?
<hondje> http://www.slashdot.org
<kcburyshaker> ok hondje
<newbie> tldp.org
<hondje> hehe
<Seveas> hondje, slashdot isn't about news
<mcquaid> i'd really like to learn how to make .debs from source, the deb maintainers guide seemed a little much for me at first glance
<Seveas> it's about trolling...
<hondje> get all your latest gossip on volkerdings lungs
<hondje> Seveas: which fits me well :)
<Seveas> :o)
<mcquaid> hondje, is there a quick and dirty guide for stuff that compiles without issue?
<hondje> mcquaid: really quick and dirty, use checkinstall
<mcquaid> ah
<hondje> instead of make install
<hondje> but checkinstall sucks
<thoreauputic> mcquaid: quick and dirty way is with checkinstall - but it isn't the "approved and complete" way
<hondje> you can't take those debs and sahre them
<newbie> checkinstall really sucks...
<mcquaid> i haven't used it in sid but checkinstall crapped out on me a few times
<mcquaid> i'd like to knwo the real way
<thoreauputic> hondje: I have to take speed typing lessons...
<hondje> kcburyshaker: http://www2.hs-harz.de/~bmueller/extern/linuxmanual.pdf "The One Page Linux Manual"
<kcburyshaker> http://distrowatch.com/     this is what i was after
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i search and peck lol
<thoreauputic> newbie: no, it doesn't suck for personall use
<newbie> waaaaaa
<hondje> mcquaid: most of what you'd want, you're just taking a pkg from one distro, say etch, and making it hoary-fied...
<thoreauputic> newbie: on what basis do you think it sucks?
<newbie> thoreauputic: I rather use dpkg-deb
<mcquaid> hondje, do you use checkinstall method or you were suggesting that as  a quick way to do it?
<hondje> mcquaid: the easy way to do that is to apt-get source the pkg, then build it using something like sudo fakeroot dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<newbie> cause I use to download YAST4debian....
<thoreauputic> newbie: of course - but sometimes you want source that isn't in the repos
<kcburyshaker> damn  thats a nice little pdf too   thanks hondje
<hondje> that'll let you fuss with the rules, control, etc
<hondje> kcburyshaker: no problem
<newbie> kcburyshaker: Have you tried tldp.org(THe linux doc. proj.)
<hondje> mcquaid: but making a deb from just raw source from some project is a fairly complex thing, I'm still learning that one
<newbie> It has a lot of howto's and guides as well.
<kcburyshaker> ok
<hondje> mcquaid: for that, read http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/
<hondje> It has a decent quick-start guide
<genk0> server.arrakis.es
<mcquaid> i'll look that over again
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> found a really nice linux dictionary on pdf
<hondje> mcquaid: but back to the important part, the backports stuff just does the repackaging like I was saying
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> no i can decipher linux speak
<thoreauputic> ChurcH_of_FoamY: URL ?
<Heimdall_> Seveas : sorry I have been disconnected
<hondje> mcquaid: basically add whatever distro's repos, apt-get source it, and get it to build 'well enough'
<Heimdall_> as soon as the networked as enabled
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> you know i found it about a moth ago but i can give it to ya if ya want
<thoreauputic> ChurcH_of_FoamY: no, don't worry - I'll google ;)
<mcquaid> ok for ex, say there is something in breezy right now, once i grab the deb src i just fakeroot dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot?
<ThE__OnE> how come the program that i install are'nt apprearing in the Applications tab?
<hondje> mcquaid: exactly
<mcquaid> ok thx
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's called linux-Dictonary.pdf
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> if that helps
<CL4RK> anyone can speak in indonesia lang
<hondje> mcquaid: though you probably want to check for dependancies, maybe edit the ./configure options passed in the 'rules' file
<thoreauputic> ChurcH_of_FoamY: thanks :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and theres a really nice one called intro-linux.pdf too
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> welcome
<CL4RK> i need help
<hondje> mcquaid: oh, helps a TON if you pin your sources right...apt-get build-dep
<hondje> mcquaid: that'll build the packages you need to compile your new deb :)
<mcquaid> ah cool
* hondje should write a fake-backport how-to
<hondje> Not that it's any different than what they do, other than I don't suggest ignoring build deps
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how to make mozilla thunderbird the default email client?
<hondje> ChurcH_of_FoamY: system -> preferences -> prefered apps
<mcquaid> ya i wouldn't agree with ignoring build deps either, they do that?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok thanx ^_^
<hondje> mcquaid: yessir, it's in the how-to starter thing they wrote
<newbie> honje: there is a howto in tldp.org which guides you to make debs.
<thoreauputic> ChurcH_of_FoamY: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Dictionary/Linux-Dictionary.pdf << this looks like the one ?
<hondje> newbie: yeah, I read those once :)  I think the new-maintainer guide is a bit clearer
<hondje> thanks for the thought, though!
<newbie> ok then...
<thoreauputic> ChurcH_of_FoamY: woah - 8MB of linux dictionary!!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> let me check
<BoD_SWAT> I've used the 'mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1' command to mount my hd. It doesn't have default write permissions. Any idea why? (it's SATA & linux partition)
<BROKEN_LADDER> THE NEW batman rules!
<hondje> someday I'll grok it, and become as powerful as bob2
<newbie> I uses that guide to makes deb...hehe
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yep thats it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thats the one ^_^
<hondje> newbie: hrm, which one then? I must have missed the really-simple one :)
<RickA> has anyone here been able to install the new ATI drivers?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's really nice it really is like a dictionary
<BROKEN_LADDER> BoD_SWAT you didn't give it any.
<newbie> the tldp...
* thoreauputic sets aside a few months to read the 8MB dictionary ... *grin*
<BROKEN_LADDER> BoD_SWAT you'd need to have a mask set in the mount command or in /etc/fstab
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i know theres so much in there
<BoD_SWAT> BROKEN_LADDER, thats always needed?
<bartekp> BoD_SWAT: -o umask=022
<BROKEN_LADDER> BoD_SWAT absolutely.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i only use it when i can't understand somethings that are said here
<BROKEN_LADDER> BoD_SWAT otherwise it will use the default, of course.
<BoD_SWAT> BROKEN_LADDER, bartekp thnx, that's all I needed to know  :-)
<ThE__OnE> how come the program that i install are'nt apprearing in the Applications tab?
<unreal> hondje: I think my graphics card problem is due to the PCI
<bartekp> hm, write? umask=000
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> which means it's always open :(
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<unreal> tail: cannot open `/var/log/messages' for reading: Permission denied
<BROKEN_LADDER> ThE__OnE because that program's installer didn't create one.
<unreal> er, wrong window
<hondje> unreal: what do you mean?
* hondje has a PCI video card
<Heimdall_> I'd like to share files between a distant windows and my ubuntu in an IP network.... without using samba, what do you advise to me ? ftp ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> ThE__OnE the files that define those application launchers are in /usr/share/applications
<BROKEN_LADDER> ThE__OnE you can use one of them in there as a template file and create your own.
<hondje> Heimdall: scp is the bomb :)
<unreal> hondje: /var/log/messages throws up "Bad PCI agent invocation"
<hondje> Heimdall: install the openssh server on ubuntu, and get winscp for the windows box
<Seveas> ...and use ssh keys :)
<hondje> unreal: what about /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<hondje> yes, keys are sexy
<unreal> heh, that log throws up "(EE) No devices detected", etc
<hondje> unreal: lspci -vvv | grep ati
<newbie> unreal: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-13219.html
<RickA> I get:  'No kernel module build environment' error
<mcquaid> newbie, talking about this one? http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Debian-Binary-Package-Building-HOWTO/index.html
* thoreauputic is suddenly getting 10k/sec on dilaup as opposed to the usual 5 - is that actually possible ??
<HappyFool> thoreauputic: maybe an uncompressed file?
<kcburyshaker> i have a puter that came with "integrated video card"   i bought a cheap nvidia PCI card for it  now with ubuntu   the nvidia card dont work, and it itegrated vid hookup runs better here than it ever did with winxp
<hondje> kcburyshaker: irony
<thoreauputic> ah rats, it went back to 5 again :(
<hondje> kcburyshaker: why doesn't the nvidia work?
<HappyFool> i found that downloading the initial few MB of the ubuntu amd iso had a high rate
<kcburyshaker> i dunno   i followed the instructions to get it to work in that FAQ to the letter
<Heimdall_> but ssh doesn't allow me to share files ?
<hondje> Heimdall: use scp
<hondje> 'cp' copies, 'scp' does it over ssh, basically
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is there a better messenger than gaim?
<kcburyshaker> the x server thing and the card dont like each other
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i used this thing called sim but i lost it :(
<hondje> kcburyshaker: hrm
<jnoreiko> can I mount an ISO file as a volume?
<kcburyshaker> hrm?   is that a command?
* hondje sets up two nvidia cards a day, it seems
<HappyFool> jnoreiko: yes. you can also 'browse' iso's using nautilus
<hondje> kcburyshaker: nah, a sound ;)
<Seveas> jnoreiko, yes
<kcburyshaker> lol
<Heimdall_> hondje : scp allow to send and receive files... not to list etc....
<hondje> Heimdall_: sftp is good too, then :)
<kcburyshaker> im happy with the way things are now   i dont use the PC for games the nvidia card isnt such a big thing
<Heimdall_> hondje hehe
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> for my winbox i use network active webserver
<lambert> hello
<mcquaid> i tried to setup my bro's box with ubuntu, but his nvidia keeps locking up randomly, i can't figure it out, he gets some type of nvrm error
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's free from www.download.com
<hondje> Heimdall_: I try to use openssh as much as I can, since it's so easy to set up, secure, etc
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> really easy ftp server
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> for winboxes
<mcquaid> which i've seen mentioned all the time at nvnews.net linux channel but no solution
<hondje> mcquaid: cache problem thingie?
<Heimdall_> hondje : yes but, I have to create a serve on my linux machine ?
<jnoreiko> supposing my ISO file is the Hoary install CD... how to I tell synaptic to update from it?
<lambert> +
* araw1 is away (BRB a sec...)
<mcquaid> hondje, yes i believe thats it
<kcburyshaker> but ill say this   it was a nice feeling erasing winxp from my hard drive
<lobo_nz> CHow can I fix this error from mpg123? - can't find a suitable libao driver. (Is device in use?) I've found allot of references to the problem but no solutions.
<Seveas> araw1-, please turn that off in here
<Heimdall_> there is no ftpd on the ubuntu cd
<thoreauputic> lobo_nz: edit /etc/libao.conf or similar, and change the default
<masahiro> STILL, I HAVE NO SOUND!!! AAAARRRRRRGGGGGGHHHHH!!!
<HappyFool> jnoreiko: probably easiest to mount the ISO in that case
<HappyFool> masahiro: please do not use caps
<mcquaid> hondje, do you know a solution to that?
<masahiro> im fed up of no sound
<hondje> Heimdall_: I _think_ sftpd is sshd
<masahiro> and everything i try dosen't work
<kcburyshaker> i thought silence was golden
<lobo_nz> thoreauputic: what to? oss or alsa?
<HappyFool> jnoreiko: you'll need a 'mount point', which is just a directory somewhere; perhaps create a dir in your home directory
<hondje> mcquaid: No, try latest drivers and if that doesn't work file bug reports :(
<thoreauputic> lobo_nz: I have mine set to oss for instance
<Seveas> lol kcburyshaker ;)
<masahiro> not on a pc which is a media center pc
<Heimdall_> hondje : what ???
<thoreauputic> lobo_nz: try either - oss works for me
<Heimdall_> it is the same ?
<HappyFool> jnoreiko: so, 'mkdir ismount'; then 'sudo mount -o loop ubuntuimg.iso isomount'
<lobo_nz> thoreauputic: ok thanks
<SteveGrif> anyone know how to get hddtemp to check the temperature of a hard disk without using sudo
<SteveGrif> ?
<mcquaid> previously he was on mandrake 10, which didn't give him issue with his nvidia card
<HappyFool> jnoreiko: oops, that should be 'mkdir isomount'
<thoreauputic> lobo_nz: I'm not using esd though (I have dmix set up)
<mcquaid> so i was looking at what that came with and it had 2.6.3 and xfree86
<masahiro> is there any way of getting a realtek ac '97 onboard chip to work with ubunutu?
<hondje> Heimdall_: I could be on crack, but I'm pretty sure it is
<mcquaid> i was thinking either xorg or 2.6.10 has something that doesn't agree with his setup
<hondje> mcquaid: mdk10 using nv or nvidia driver?
<masahiro> before i reformat and go back to windoze
<mcquaid> nvidia
<hondje> hr
<mcquaid> he played q3 and et all the time in it
<hondje> mcquaid: I'd give the ones from nvidia's site a sping
<hondje> -g
<lobo_nz> thoreauputic: its set to esd but my sound works fine except for mpg123, I mean system sounds and xine etc, just not mpg123
<thoreauputic> masahiro: ac97 isn't the chip - it's a codec I believe
<masahiro> well its compatible anywho
<mcquaid> ya i tried a few, even tried compiling the kernel to turn off the rivafb driver
<jnoreiko> HappyFool, it says mount: could not find any device /dev/loop#
<masahiro> i know its made by realtek and it's onboard
<HappyFool> jnoreiko: hmm. you're running warty ?
<HappyFool> jnoreiko: i.e., older release of ubuntu ?
<jnoreiko> yup, warty
<thoreauputic> lobo_nz: I'm just passing on what I did: I wanted cplay to work with mpg123 and ogg123 and that did it for me
<HappyFool> jnoreiko: standby
<hondje> masahiro: I think I have that sound stuff
<lobo_nz> thoreauputic: sweet, will try that
<masahiro> how did you get it to work?
<HappyFool> jnoreiko: try 'sudo modprobe loop'
<hondje> no, mines intel, realtek == onboard network, sorry
<HappyFool> jnoreiko: then try the modprobe command again
<thoreauputic> lobo_nz: just edit ti - if it doesn't work change it
<HappyFool> jnoreiko: sorry , the mount command
<masahiro> ah ok
* hondje gave masahiro false hope :(
* Seveas kicks hondje 
<jnoreiko> bingo. thanks, HappyFool :)
<HappyFool> jnoreiko: no problem
<RickA> how can I uninstall old video drivers?
<HappyFool> jnoreiko: i'm not helluva sure if you can use the iso as a repository directly
<masahiro> im soon going to switch back to evil, evil micro$oft
<masahiro> becayse everything i try fails miserably
<jnoreiko> no, I was about to say, I'm not sure Synaptic wants to see it.... never mind, I'll burn the ISO properly
<liable> masahiro: well, do that, dont try and think the problem through. :(
<HappyFool> jnoreiko: well, it would be interesting to try
<HappyFool> jnoreiko: but maybe you'd rather just get it working ;)
<masahiro> well everything that i try still dosent work
<hondje> liable: that's not a fair statement, I do declare
<masahiro> but i think that it isnt detecting the sound chip
<jnoreiko> maybe with a file:// URL in the repo list?
<hondje> Newbies are very lost in an unfamiliar environment, it's like asking high schoolers to talk about special relativity
<jamey3> I want to get a new graphics card, probably a vanilla GeForce 6600. Does anyone have any experience running recent 3D games under Ubuntu?
<masahiro> Rephrase: I think that it is not detecting my sound chip.
<HappyFool> jnoreiko: maybe. i think apt-get / synaptic also need files called 'Packages.gz' and 'Release', something like that
<hondje> masahiro: in a terminal, run lspci -vvv, and find the soundcard part
<thoreauputic> hondje: I used to talk about general relativity in high school - does that count ? ;)
<hondje> masahiro: then, type /query hondje , and paste it to me in the new tab
<HappyFool> jnoreiko: oh, wait, those files are in the dists directory
<hondje> thoreauputic: No, you also run linux :)
<thoreauputic> heheh
<HappyFool> jnoreiko: try file:///home/jnoreiko/isomount hoary main restricted     and see if it finds anything
<HappyFool> jnoreiko: that is,  'deb file:///home/jnoreiko/isomount   hoary main restricted'
<HappyFool> jnoreiko: and comment out all the warty entries
<unreal> blag, mouse still doesn't work
<liable> masahiro: ok, whats 'lspci |grep audio' say?
<liable> sudo even
<tombs> hi ppl
<liable> masahiro: in your post you tried to modprobe without using sudo
<jnoreiko> I've added the mount in Synaptic, and refreshed. seems to work
<HappyFool> jnoreiko: cool
<jnoreiko> lots of packages are marked as upgradable, and have HOary listed in available versions
<HappyFool> jnoreiko: you'll need to do a 'smart upgrade'
<jnoreiko> what's that?
<liable> masahiro: whats 'sudo lsmod' show?
<XRoader> Hi, I'm trying to configure XMMS but when, the terminal tells me: "GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed" but having searched this on Google I think I discovered it is actually installed, does anybody know what I can do to make Ubuntu know Glib is installed
<HappyFool> jnoreiko: um, equivalent to 'apt-get dist-upgrade'  --- it's what you use to upgrade to a new release
<XRoader> but when I try, the terminal tells me*
<HappyFool> jnoreiko: i'm not sure of the precise difference ;)
<HappyFool> jnoreiko: i think you should be prompted for a 'normal' or 'smart' upgrade when you click 'Apply'
<HappyFool> jnoreiko: if you're not, look in 'Settings -> Preferences' to enable prompting
* jnoreiko reads the synaptic helpfile
<topyli> everything cool seems to be Mono these days
<topyli> tis weird
<thoreauputic> XRoader: not sure what you are doing, but sounds like you got xmms from some non-Ubuntu source?
<XRoader> yes, their website
<thoreauputic> XRoader: or a plugin or something...
* zerokills likes LimeWire.
<HappyFool> jnoreiko: good luck. bbiab
<thoreauputic> XRoader: ah - don't do that then
<jnoreiko> thanks for your help, HappyFool :)
<thoreauputic> XRoader: xmms is in the universe repository I believe
<XRoader> I've tried searching for it on the synaptic package manager (after enabling the universal section) but I cannot seem to find the right XMMS file
<p-h-i> yes
<XRoader> theres so many packages and I cannot seem to find the one which applies to me
<topyli> xmms reminds me of the 80s :)
<thoreauputic> XRoader: apt-cache search xmms ; choose ; sudoapt-get install xmms
<thoreauputic> * sudo apt-get install
<thoreauputic> XRoader: it's just xmms afaik
<XRoader> Thanks :)
<mcquaid> XRoader, thats weird xmms is giving u issues, should work without a problem, but have you tried beep media player instead?
<thoreauputic> XRoader: apt-cache search can be much quicker than opening synaptic
<mcquaid> it's just like xmms but intergrates better with gnome
<XRoader> Could you recommend me a website or book which will teach me these things, or at least the fundamentals behind it
<thoreauputic> mcquaid: he installed from a third party
<mcquaid> ah
<mcquaid> doh
<XRoader> mcquaid: I've never heard of beep to be honest, I'll check it out if I cannot get XMMS working from this
<thoreauputic> !faq
<ubotu> thoreauputic: Bugger all, i dunno
<thoreauputic> rats
<topyli> XRoader: beep is the same thing, except uses the gtk2 toolkit
<XRoader> I see, I really should read a book which tells what gtk2 is :P
<topyli> heh
<topyli> XRoader: it's a graphics toolkit that gnome is based on
<thoreauputic> XRoader: good starting point: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/
<XRoader> Thanks both of you :)
<thoreauputic> XRoader: also https://wiki.ubuntu.com//
<thoreauputic> XRoader: lots of stuff on the wiki
<XRoader> Thanks, do you recommend I buy Linux in a Nutshell?
<XRoader> or is that not required since I've not got those websites bookmarked
<XRoader> now*
<thoreauputic> XRoader: as a start, i'd aim a bit lower and read http://tuxfiles.org
<GNULinuxer> XRoader, linux in a nutshell is not ubuntu specific
<topyli> XRoader: some people like books, personally i've been ok with the web
<thoreauputic> XRoader: linux in a nutshell is also a bit... well - a big nutshell ;)
<hondje> I've found the best way to learn is to find smart people and listen to them help others
<XRoader> thoreauputic: Right, thanks, I'll bookmark that too
<hondje> Or browse help forums, like linuxquestions or the ATU forum at broadbandreports
<Seveas> hondje, so that's why you habg out here :)
<thoreauputic> tuxfiles is a good intro to the commands
<XRoader> gnulinuxer: I know but I was thinking I should learn the Linux fundmanetals before learning specifics
<hondje> Seveas: No, I hang out here because I feel smart ;-)
<Seveas> hondje, ewww
* hondje just likes being able to actually help
<Seveas> misconception :)
<kcburyshaker> ive also tried the book thing.....but i have found that these IRC rooms are a greater help than any book could be
<XRoader> topyli: I don't know why but I hate reading guides online, I must print them off, shame...
<GNULinuxer> XRoader, you mean you don't know the fundamentals?
<topyli> XRoader: http://www.debian.org/doc/ too. most of it applies to ubuntu
<thoreauputic> XRoader: be aware if you buy books, a  lot of them are Redhat/Fedora based
<hondje> where else can I actually contribute, #debian? :D
<GNULinuxer> XRoader, in that case, you might want to try "Debian GNU/Linux 3.x Bible"
<XRoader> GNULinuxer: Nope :( Did I rush into installing Linux since I don't know the basics?
<thoreauputic> XRoader: which will just confuse the issue if you use Ubuntu
<topyli> XRoader: no! jump right in :)
<ompaul> thoreauputic, well you can get dtbian gnu/linux by hunger
<kcburyshaker> how can i tell if firestarter is running or not?
<BockBilbo> hello
<XRoader> I've been referred to so many guides by the time I've read them I'll be able to code my own distro in pure binary :O
<ompaul> thoreauputic, spelt debian :-)
<Seveas> hondje, well, sonce you like trolling, #debian isn't the worst place
<Seveas> :)
<BockBilbo> can anyone tell me how to check the usage of the HD in shell?
<GNULinuxer> kcburyshaker, firestarter is just a frontend to iptables
<thoreauputic> ompaul: I'm lagging here...
<hondje> if/when masahiro comes back, let him know modprove snd-intel8x0 might work
<Seveas> BockBilbo, df -h
<kcburyshaker> i thought it was a firewall
<hondje> Seveas: I demand quality, sir!
<ompaul> thoreauputic, not that badly
<GNULinuxer> kcburyshaker, do sudo iptables -L, and if you see some rules, you know it's running
<Seveas> kcburyshaker, the firewall itself is part of the kernel
<topyli> kcburyshaker: it doesn't really run. it just applies iptables rules to the kernel
<BockBilbo> thanks Seveas
<thoreauputic> ompaul: back to one second now
<GNULinuxer> kcburyshaker, the firewall is in the kernel
<hondje> Seveas: Like today, I sent some poor newbie (2 months or so) off to set up x font server by hand :D
<kcburyshaker> ok
<Seveas> hondje, you big bastard...
<hondje> That, sir, is art
<hondje> Seveas: hey, he really wanted it to work :)
<Seveas> I should kick you :)
<hondje> I'd deserve it
<kong0> hello everyone
<unreal> everyone kick hondje :)
<hondje> But hey, fixing xfs in mdk 8 taught me tons!
<tylerdd> please
<hondje> Like, that xfs was evil, and wrong
<Seveas> :)
<tylerdd> how i can configured my ra0
<tylerdd> ?
<tylerdd> /etc/network/interfaces?????
<ompaul> hondje, xfs is and always has been 'special' in a not nice way
<Seveas> tylerdd, ra0..?
* topyli kicks hondje in the nuts
<XRoader> Alright, thanks to everybody for the help, I'm going to have to log so, I'll print/read those guides ASAP
<tylerdd> yes
<hondje> hah, I'm female :p
<tylerdd> is my wireless tarjet
* topyli fails
<hondje> ompaul: yeah, and having to use it really bites :(
* unreal detaches and reattaches in the next room
<tylerdd> Seveas
<Seveas> tylerdd, ewww, that awful stuff
<kong0> i always have a problem believing ppl who says they are female over the net....
<tylerdd> ?
<Seveas> tylerdd, try /etc/network/interfaces
<tylerdd> and here
<tylerdd> ?
<Seveas> or simply test with ifconfig/dhclient
<hondje> kong0: Good, I'm not :)
<thoreauputic> kong0: especially when their name is Thomm ;)
<Seveas> tylerdd, man interfaces
<hondje> thoreauputic: that's the easy way out ;-)
<podge> kong0: Depends if you are trying to pick them up or not..
<liable> kong0: awww c'mon, i'm seventeen blond girl, wanna meet. :)
<kong0> well theres when my ambition goes out :P never feels like checking them up...
<ompaul> podge, everyone can picked up, you just have to have what they want
<hondje> My chan keep getting real females though, it's odd
<hondje> youd think the rampant misogyny would chase them away
<podge> ompaul: Ha.. yep.. and they want Ubuntu Linux? :)
<ompaul> podge, some do
<thoreauputic> hondje: masochist females perhaps ?
* ompaul has an image in his mind that stays there 
<hondje> thoreauputic: perhaps, or ones that see through our comments and realize we're all just sad, insecure nerds
<Echylo> hey podge :D
<Echylo> thanks again for your renaming prog, the work was done in 15 minutes :D
<hondje> The way I figure, my SO can use apt-get, and that's priceless in a woman :)
<topyli> we need more girls!
<podge> ompaul: An 18 y/o hot blonde wants Ubuntu? nice! :)
<Echylo> I can disguise myself ^
<kong0> is it better to have ubuntu in english or in your won language?
<hondje> kong0: go with your own :)
<podge> Echylo: Howdy..
<kestas> does anyone here have any experience with NFS?
<kestas> http://pastebin.com/301742
<Echylo> :)
<hondje> kestas: sure, what's up?
<kestas> I cant figure out why I'm getting access denied
<ompaul> podge, and for you she just wants it on her hard drive
<topyli> kong0: it depends on the quality of the translations
<kong0> nahh im asking help every second and i get the replys on english....
<jnoreiko> I'm off to upgrade to hoary. wish me luck!
<zerokills> good luck
<Echylo> kong0, go to english, your own language will be probably funny
<Echylo> it is in mine
<kong0> so it should be easier to find them if they were english
<podge> maybe we need #ubuntu-chicks :)
<hondje> podge: they already have their own place in the forums ;-)
<kong0> actually i think this is a good translation...
<topyli> kong0: i prefer english because otherwise i get weird localized interfaces, with bits of english mixed in :)
<kong0> however apps is named orgram here.
<kestas> hondje: http://pastebin.com/301742 has the only info which I know is applicable
<kong0> ops sry that was wrong of me, program
<hondje> That's wierd...the korean localization stuff seems top-notch
<hondje> go figure
<donutface> I have a HP Pavilion ZV6000 laptop, and its keyboard doesnt work during ubuntu install, this does work under suse. any way i can get it working on ubuntu 4.10?
<Echylo> what about implenting make up in ubuntu? it would attract some girls?
<topyli> hondje: localization quality varies a lot
<kong0> thats true i generally have one bytton in swedish and another in english :P
<Echylo> and integrating mirrors in it
<Echylo> (hides for girl throwing rocks)
<Seveas> Echylo, it's there already: KDE
<topyli> hehe
* podge watches Everybody Loves Raymond final episode.. 
<kong0> is kde like windoes?
<Echylo> Seveas, ?
* thoreauputic hands Echylo a couple of stereotypes
<topyli> kong0: it's not that bad
<Myrtti> /me gets her rocks and stones
<thoreauputic> Hi Myrtti  :)
<kong0> I've just seen a picture of it and saw the resemblance
<ompaul> kestas, you actually have a /home tmp/ on the machine?
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: give 'em hell ;)
<kestas> ompaul: I have /home on freebsd, and /mnt/tmp on ubuntu
<topyli> kong0: they say kde is like windows, gnome is like mac. it's an oversimplification but there you go :)
<ompaul> kestas,  /home /mnt/tmp/  might help but no expert
<Myrtti> well actually, I suggest Ubuntu to everyone, regardless of their sex
<Echylo> well we make "lolabuntu", we make a lot of maps with make up in, we integrate a mirror on the desktop, ofcourse skype is installed
<kestas> ompaul: nope fraid not
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: of course :)
<Myrtti> but especially to Linux newbies, and most women are such
<topyli> Myrtti: "linux for humans"
<kong0> actually i'd say mac is like gnome since mac OS X is built on unix..or at least the kernel...
<Myrtti> topyli: indeed
<kcburyshaker> im a linux newbie   this is my 2nd day under linux
<kong0> same here:P
<hyphenated> Echylo: yeah, it'd be nice if skype set up a repo, so that updates could be gotten automatically
<lsuactiafner> anyone know how many simultaneous connections a user opens when he browses compared to having a p2p app on?
<hondje> kestas: does the server have portmap running?
<hyphenated> lsuactiafner: uh.. 1 compared to 20?
<hyphenated> lsuactiafner: netstat --inet -np should tell all you need to know
<kestas> hondje: apparently portmap functionality has been replaced with rpcbind in FreeBSD 5.X
<kestas> and I do have rpcbind running
<hondje> kestas: oh, I'm totally unhip w/ FBSD
<hondje> All I know is that it's dying :-/ Can't help you today
<lsuactiafner> hyphenated yeh as in 1:20
<kestas> hondje: I thought freebsd was more popular than ever?
<progen77> Hi, I'm having some troubles browsing shares on windows machines on my home network. Nautilus keeps popping up asking for a user name and password. Guest accounts are enabled on all machines but they wont take "guest" (or any other valid username for that matter) Any ideas?
<trueno> Where can I get shipping information? I ordered about 5 weeks ago..
<hondje> kestas: Probably is
<Myrtti> Ubuntu kicks ass over freebsd
<Myrtti> IMHO
<hondje> kestas: why is it tmp/ and not /tmp or whatever?
<Myrtti> <3
<hyphenated> lsuactiafner: depends on many factors, such as the p2p application, the spread of whatever they are downloading and so on
<kestas> Myrtti: well youre a woman so you need a pretty interface :)
<Myrtti> kestas: <3
<kestas> hondje: Im in /mnt and theres a tmp directory in there
<kestas> /mnt/tmp gives the same result
<hondje> kestas: use absolute paths
<hondje> oh, okay
<hondje> well, it's a server msg anyway, not mount barfing
<kong0> does anybody have some screenshots on gentoo?
<lsuactiafner> hyphenated : i need to limit outgoig TCP SYN request else i get flooded with ACKS on my 5k/s dailup
<tylerdd> i open kismet program
<tylerdd> and then y close
<ompaul> kestas, http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-nfs.html might be of more use
<hyphenated> lsuactiafner: should be do-able with iptables, but I don't know a suitable frontend for setting up rate-limits like that
<tylerdd> but when i try to open again
<tylerdd> he said error
<tylerdd> kismet existing
<tylerdd> what can i do?
<kestas> ompaul: already read it, still cant figure out why I'm getting access denied
<lsuactiafner> hyphenated : ive done the iptables
<lsuactiafner> but right now i limit to 15 non-http and 10 http and 3 ftp
<hyphenated> it's more common to rate-limit ICMP it seems
<hondje> kestas: grep nfs defaults/rc.conf
<topyli> kong0: gentoo uses the defaults pretty much, so you might as well look at kde.org or gnome.org for shots :)
<lsuactiafner> and i set a ingress filter on also
<hondje> is nfs_server_enable set to yes?
<tylerdd> ????
<lsuactiafner> i know iptables well, just did a pom on it and upgraded to 1.3.1 which means 1.3.4 is prolly just been released
<kestas> hondje: well defaults/rc.conf is where the default settings are, /etc/rc.conf is where user specified settings are and its set to nfs_server_enable there
<hondje> kestas: hrm
<kestas> hondje: it shouldnt matter though once nfsd is up
* ompaul wonders where the list servers disappeared to
<hondje> kestas: showmount -e show them?
<ompaul> I tried to subscribe to yet another list this morning and no reply as yet
<hondje> ompaul: I think they died
<ompaul> it is now according to ntp afternoon :)
<thoreauputic> ompaul: bob2 tells me there are server problems
<ompaul> thoreauputic, grand
<hondje> bob2 knows all
<hondje> is he a canonical guy or something?
<thoreauputic> ompaul: I haven't had any users-list mail for 24 hours
<topyli> what a weird overview of linux distros: http://www.tipmonkies.com/2005/06/16/linux-distros/
<kestas> hondje: 'command not found'
<ompaul> thoreauputic, archives greater than disk size maybe
<kestas> hondje: on the client ubuntu
<hondje> kestas: I meant on the fbsd box
<hondje> kestas: other than that, you know more than me here :)
<thoreauputic> hondje: bob2 is working for canonical I think - at least he is close to the action
<hondje> he's a good hire
<hondje> If I was like, running a company or something, and it did linux, I'd hire him
<hondje> Then people would say 'my, that hondje is a clever one, look at the brains under him'
<thoreauputic> hondje: I met hm at Ubuntu Downunder - nice guy
<hondje> seems it
<kestas> hondje: ah yes I needed to restart mountd
<kestas> oops
<hondje> kestas: yay for hondje
<hondje> I actually knew something BSD related
<ulass> hi
<kestas> :)
<ulass> anyone knows if inotify exists in hoary ?
<lambert> hello
<lambert> how I can to use "gnome bittorent" ?
<ompaul> topyli, it is not wierd, just different, I don't agree with the take that site has on SuSE but that is me
* keikoz Bonjour
<lambert> ah un francais??
<lambert> salut
<hondje> sont francais!
<lambert> moi oui
<HappyFool> ulass: i don't know, but 'apt-cache search inotify' returns no matches
<topyli> ompaul: suse is a redhat derivative? isn't it almost as old as slack?
<hondje> ulass: dpkg -S inotify says it's in the kernel headers pkg
<hondje> No, Suse isn't that old
<BockBilbo> lambert, #ubuntu-fr
<topyli> hmm.
<hondje> novell is doing some kick ass stuff with it though
<thoreauputic> topyli: all rpm distros trace their ancestry to Red hat
<SteveGrif> how do I tell XFree86 to show allow a screenmode when it doesn't show it in the screenmode list? I've just swtiched from nv to nvidia drivers and now it doesn't allow me to switch to my 1920x1440 resolution
<topyli> thoreauputic: did suse always use rpm?
<lambert> BockBilbo yes but they don't know because they use azureus...
<lambert> not gnomebittorent
<thoreauputic> topyli: I assume so - I don't know though
<theD3viL> SteveGrif, you must change your xorg.conf
<hondje> they aways did
<ompaul> topyli, they did
* topyli checks
<hondje> RH is dad of rpm land
<ulass> hondje, are you using the official 2.6.10 kernel ?
<lambert> you don't knox too?
<ompaul> topyli, redhat package manager = rpm iirc
<hondje> ulass: yeah, -686 one
<theD3viL> RPM's sux !
<lambert> you don't know too?
<topyli> http://lists.suse.com/archive/suse-linux-e/1998-Jan/0360.html
<SteveGrif> theD3viL, I've tried doing that - but I don't exactly know what to do... I do have "1990x1440" in the modes section
<hondje> hey, whatever happened to turbolinux?
<hondje> I found an old turbulinux cd in a box the other day
<asimon> ulass: Hoary's kernel has inotify support but it's disabled by default because there were problems with it.
<thoreauputic> hondje: now part of mandriva
<thoreauputic> I think
<topyli> " We translated all the slackware scripts to german and made a german slackware out of ot."
<hondje> good ol' slack :)
<topyli> in 1993 :)
<theD3viL> SteveGrif, you must have "1990x1440" in modes section under 24bits if you have 24 bits default.
<hondje> topyli: hey, fascinating
<ompaul> topyli, I sit corrected :)
<topyli> too long ago for anybody :)
<SteveGrif> theD3viL, I do have that there
<thoreauputic> topyli: so when did they give in to the Dark Side and start RPM ;) ?
<SteveGrif> Modes           "1920x1440" "1920x1200" "1856x1392" ....
<masahiro> I'm back
<Rocha> Hi
<hondje> thoreauputic: at the time, rpm was better than the alternatives, and less manpower intensive than dpkg
<ulass> asimon, how do you enable it back or can you ?
<SteveGrif> :(
<thoreauputic> hondje: yeah, I know - just stirring :)
<ulass> asimon, i need to check a beagle bug..
<theD3viL> SteveGrif, DefaultDepth	24
<theD3viL> SteveGrif, SubSection "Display"
<theD3viL> 		Depth		24
<theD3viL> 		Modes		"1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
<theD3viL> 	EndSubSection
<SteveGrif> theD3viL, yep, it's in Section Screen
<hondje> oh, don't let me stop you sir :)
<Rocha> How can I create a new xorg.conf ?
<kcburyshaker> is there any way to get a webcam to work with ubuntu?
<Rocha> Yesterday I updated some X stuff and breezy now doesn't start X server.
<hondje> Rocha: by making it and saving it as /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<asimon> ulass: Yes, during boot via some kernel parameter, but I don't know how exactly.
<topyli> thoreauputic: they don't mention the time, but after they took jurix as the base instead of slack. suse the company was founded in 1997
<hondje> oh
<thoreauputic> topyli: ah OK - thanks
<Rocha> hondje: Is there any dpkg command to configure X ?
<hondje> Rocha: yessir
<Rocha> hondje: what is it then?
<hondje> Rocha: I'm trying to remember
<topyli> Rocha: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<thoreauputic> Rocha: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hondje> I think it's dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Rocha> thanks
<topyli> heh
<theD3viL> SteveGrif, i dunno then
<hondje> hey, I thought right
<Rocha> i'll try that
* thoreauputic was the only one to remember sudo 
<thoreauputic> *smirk*
<topyli> whee!
<hondje> ^5
<thoreauputic> hehe
* topyli just realized there must be a wikipedia article on suse
<yahalom> can someone tell me how i can change beep-media-player's skins?
<asimon> ulass: You need to add "inotify" to your kernel line in /boot/grub/grub.conf (or add it with grub via it's editor function before booting). But anyway, it won't work, inotify is disabled by default bacause it doesn't work.
<karim> is it a problem to put a hard drive upside down ?
<hondje> karim: not generally
<yahalom> karim, no. problem to handle it too much.
<ompaul> topyli, well I started using open source software in 94 but I can only remember turbo linux, redhat FreeBSD and something called debian I remember a big box of linux stuff from walnut creek cost about 140 dollars
<karim> hondje, hum, generally ?
<Heimdall> re
<karim> yahalom, what ?
<scott_> Can someone help me to get my multihead working please?
<hondje> karim: well, I'd hate to guarantee something is never bad
<topyli> ompaul: i started with redhat 5.0, which was pretty painful. then mandrake saved me :)
<yahalom> karim, if u handle it too much. play around with it too much. move it from place to place. throw it across the room, etc. basicaly being and idiot with it.
<hondje> ompaul: you can't stay sir, ubuntu is for newbies, not 'since yggradisl was still around'ies
<yahalom> karim, and also dont touch the exposed parts. some hard disks are most exposed than others.
<topyli> hondje: lazy gurus may use ubuntu too =)
<hondje> oh, lazy is good
<hondje> that's what I like about ubuntu, except for firefox and evolution it's work-free
<scott_> Can someone help me to get my multihead working please?
<thor|caffeine> topyli: my first Redhat refused to startx: i rang the shop I bought the disc from and the guy asked me to run some commands then told me it was working perfectly and to get used to the CLI ;)
<topyli> hondje: laziness is the mother of innovation
<hondje> topyli: and boredom
<yahalom> karim, y ur hard disk not working?
<karim> yahalom, the exposed parts ? You mean, like bollocks ?
<topyli> thor|caffeine: my box at the time had a nasty sis graphics card, so the first thing i had to do was setting up framebuffer for X. oh joy
<karim> yahalom, no it's working, but on my case the ide cable are too short, and I must turn the disk
<karim> I will bought longer cable though
<GNULinuxer> bob2, hey, what is the way to change the Xcursor theme?
* topyli hands karim a box full of cables and other random stuff
<GNULinuxer> bob2, i mean the mouse theme
<HWolf> How do I set a shortcut key to launch a random app?
<kcburyshaker> i just looked at the page hit ranking on the right side of this page   http://distrowatch.com/        glad im on the right team  :)
<yahalom> karim, lol
<hondje> trusting that is like trusting a used car dealer :)
<yahalom> karim, lol not like bollocks.
<kcburyshaker> HWolf  system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts
<thoreauputic> kcburyshaker: yeah we are flavour of the month: don't know how long that will last though
* donutface slaps hyphenated around a bit with a large trout
<yahalom> karim, for ex. western digital hd have one side exposed. there are other hard drives that are totally sealed. the ones that have ne side exposed, touching it could cause data loss. even thought i haven't seen that happen.
<scott_> Can someone help me configure my computer so that more than one monitor will work on it please?
<yahalom> karim, when i repair pcs i often have the hard disk in some weird position and its fine. just in long term its better u keep it in the designated area.
<HappyFool> kcburyshaker (and HWolf): i don't see a way to make arbitrary shortcuts there, fwiw
<HWolf> HappyFool, right on
<kcburyshaker> ohhhhh
<HWolf> Any other way?
<hondje> HWolf: the gconf editor
<kcburyshaker> well im new
<hondje> you can set shortcuts, they're all in the metacity sections
<HWolf> hondje, thanks, filing a bug now. :)
<topyli> kcburyshaker: distrowatch counts page hits, how many people look at the distro pages. no-one knows usage statistics :)
<HappyFool> scott: this *might* help, but it looks out of date:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaMultipleMonitors
<scott_> Thanks, I'll check it out HappyFool
<hondje> topyli: I have usage stats!
<thoreauputic> topyli: the gratis CDs aren't hurting though :)
<hondje> They're fake though
<yahalom> nobody here uses beep-media-player?
<hondje> analysis of traffic to some website and a user poll
<hondje> yahalom: I do
<topyli> hondje: i can give exact usage stats of this house: 50% ubuntu, 50% windows :)
<thoreauputic> hondje: 95.34% of statistics are fake!
<thoreauputic> yahalom: I use beep a lot
<kcburyshaker> topyli   true   but even if half of the hits are actual downloaders   then it still works out we are on top
<hondje> hehe, I like people who cite netcraft stats :)
<hondje> ubuntu isn't the most popular distro at all
<theD3viL> www.distrowatch.com ;)
<topyli> thoreauputic: i'm sure ubuntu is growing!
<karim> yahalom, ok
<kcburyshaker> no   but it is doing good for how long it has been out
<theD3viL> But (k)ubuntu have too many bugs !
<hondje> yeah, growing like gentoo did
<thoreauputic> actually the rise of Ubuntu has been amazing
<topyli> i wonder how many ubuntu users are newbies and how many are old debianites
<kong0> lmnar
* hondje is a medium-aged debianite
* thoreauputic is an old Debianite
<hondje> 5 years windows free
* topyli is a young and beautiful ex-debianite
<hondje> still have debian, just not on my desktop
<nama_ku_itaa> hay
<thoreauputic> topyli: my last Debian install went Ubuntu a few days ago
<hondje> thoreauputic: oh, so you drank all the kool-aid?
<BoD_SWAT> I did a e2fsck on my sys and I get a "data: 231284/36634624 files (4.6% non-contiguous), 52652647/73262416 blocks" Is that OK?
<topyli> thoreauputic: i just got tired of maintaining my unstable installations
<hondje> I'm way to afraid to put important stuff on ubuntu
<GNULinuxer> topyli, there are guys who are neither newbies not debianites
<topyli> GNULinuxer: fedora refugees :)
<thoreauputic> hondje: yep -I'm an unthinking acolyte of the Church Of Ubuntu *grin*
<HappyFool> hondje: really? why not?
<hondje> HappyFool: not stable enough
<GNULinuxer> topyli, yes, and guys from other distros too ... like SuSE [me] 
<hondje> I really value my data, a whole lot
<daniel^> topyli: or gentoo, slackware, etc.
<topyli> hondje: have you already dared to upgrade to sarge?
<thoreauputic> topyli: gentoo refugees as well !
<daniel^> refugees... hmmm, i still run gentoo and debian... and now ubuntu too :p
<hondje> topyli: I'm on sarge :)
<hondje> upgrade wasn't too bad
<topyli> hondje: well, when they say it's stable, you better believe it :)
<hondje> damn right
<hondje> only thing to worry about is hardware death
<dantheman64> I'm stuck in a 640 x 480 resolution; can someone tell me how to switch to a higher one? I've tried the Screen Resolution applet to no avail: only that res is available.,
<hondje> Ubuntu is nice, but I get regular crashes, and that doesn't make me feel comfortable
<dantheman64> hondje, why do you get crashes?
<topyli> hondje: ubuntu doesn't crash. there's another problem
<hondje> topyli: not the OS, but applications regularly segfault
<hondje> Lately it's evolution, it dies ~4x a day
<daniel^> >_<
<bob2> hondje: please do file bugs
<hondje> I think it's not liking getting cals from hula
<hondje> bob2: I do, even drop in some core files
<karim> is hoary live/install  cd bootable on the oldworlds macs ?
<bob2> eeeexcellent.
<flankk> i have the php4 package and array_ functions don't work.. is there a seperate package i need?
<masahiro> anybody got remote assistance to see if i can get my sound working?
<bob2> karim: you have an old word mac with enough ram to run the live cd?
<flankk> karim, ubuntu is not designed for oldworld macs, use a distro that is.
<karim> bob2, I just want to know if I can boot the install CD
<carlo> hello i have a big problem with ubuntu, is this the place to ask for help?
<thoreauputic> carlo: fire away
<cjnodell> Hello
<cjnodell> I have aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa question
<topyli> heh
* kcburyshaker hasnt goteen around to setting up evolution yet
<karim> flankk, I already run a debian on it
<arkainium> Is there an easy way to copy an image from one hard disk to another?  I want to upgrade my system to use SATA but I *really* don't want to go through the whole install/configuration process.
<cjnodell> I am using ubuntu 5.04, and a D-link DWL-122 wireless network card (USB) with ndiswrapper, and it works, but VERRY slowly
<flankk> karim, so you have gotten around the PROM settings getting it to boot?
<cjnodell> how can i fix it?
<cran> hi
<carlo> when I installed ubuntu I made a FAT32 partition and it was mounted to /home (i didnt notice that), and therefore I couldnt create a user during installation
<flankk> karim, anyways, if you have debian on it, then you would be quite aware on how to boot the cd.
<karim> flankk, I installed from a floppy drive. I know that the debian install cd for ppc aren't bootable on oldworld. I don't know for ubuntu
<carlo> i ended up with a root account only
<karim> flankk, no, it could only be done from floppy
<flankk> karim, no install cds are bootable on oldworld, try yellowdog linux or something designed for the job..
<topyli> arkainium: do dpkg --get-selections and backup /etc. then on the new system, do dpkg --set-selections and put the old /etc there :)
<carlo> i changed the /home directory to a ext3 partition and created a default user
<carlo> then add it to the sudoers list
<karim> flankk, I ask if ubuntu install cd is bootable on oldworld, I don't ask advices on which distro to use. thanks
<arkainium> topyli, exactly the answer I was looking for.  Thanks!
<flankk> karim, the answer is no, i was simply giving you a suggestion to avoid repeating myself.
<ska-fan> How would I go about installing some debian unstable packages on hoary? Download the .debs and dpkg -i?
<thoreauputic> ska-fan: not sadvisable
<hondje> ska-fan: ubuntu doesn't have them?
<thoreauputic> *advisable
<carlo> here comes the problem: i deleted the root account thinking i wont need it with a user that is on the sudoers lists (with userdel) and now i cant sudo(sudo: no passwd entry for root!)
<cran> I have two independent X servers (two KDE sessions, two users) running on the same computer. Everything works find except a problem I have with hal/dbus-1. How would I prevent certain devices to show up in a specific users KDE session? I think it could be done somehow by tweaking udev and/or hald but I'm not really sure where I should look. Does someone have an idea? Good docs?
<carlo> i have to reinstall everything? :(
<cran> ah well, I'm running kubuntu hoary
<flankk> karim, besides, if you currently have debian on it, you can switch your sources to ubuntu repositories and you will have a ubuntu system that way.. i believe there is a post in the forum discussing how to do this effectively.
<ska-fan> hondje: postgresql-8
<ska-fan> hondje: so no
<thoreauputic> carlo: I think you shot yourself in the foot...
<carlo> ouch
<zyth> carlo: you might be able to boot in Linux single and edit the file
<hondje> ska-fan: best way is to download them using apt-get source <package>, then build debs from that
<zyth> if ubuntu supports it
<carlo> zyth how can i do that?
<cjnodell> Hi... Can somebody help me?
<karim> flankk, yes, I did that switch on a G3 400mhz, from debian to ubuntu, but I did a clean install . I just want to do a clean install
<karim> flankk, I mean I did a clean install recently, so save hard drive space
<ska-fan> hondje: I have to put debian unstable in sources.list first?
<zyth> at the boot: prompt select 'linux single root=/dev/hdx (where x is your root partition) and see if it starts singleuser
<hondje> ska-fan: yeah, but JUSt get those pkgs
<flankk> karim, use the debian floppy to boot the kernel off the ubuntu cd then..
<hondje> or use pinning
<karim> flankk, the reason is I discovered that aptitude can remove uneeded dependencies, unlike apt
<carlo> zyth thank you I will try
<karim> flankk, ok, thanks
<flankk> karim, you can have aptitude on debian or ubuntu..
<ska-fan> hondje: will apt-get install postgresql-8 only install the pg packages from deb unst?
<arsch> how can i make aptitude remove unneeded dependecies?
<zyth> carlo, np, I hope it works.
<karim> flankk, I didn't said the contrary. I said I want to a clean install to get space back
<Blaamann> Can anybody answer me if any mp3 supported player or the codec comes with the downloaded cd ?
<carlo> thank you too thoreauputic for listening
<thoreauputic> arsch: only if installed with aptitude
<karim> flankk, and that I prefer ubuntu
<flankk> karim, ok, just making sure it's clear :)
<karim> flankk, no prob :)
<arsch> oh, ok
<arsch> thx thoreauptic
<arsch> and, is anybody here, who got portage to work in ubuntu?
<zyth> karim, No, mp3 support does not come with the downloaded CD, you have to install extra software
<thoreauputic> Blaamann: there are a couple of ways to install mp3 support
<thoreauputic> !restricted
<ubotu> [restricted]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<thoreauputic> Blaamann: see ubotu above
<arsch> or blaamann, you could just look at the ubuntu guide, evrythin is explaind there, just google for "ubuntu guide"
<thoreauputic> arsch: unfortunately not all the advice on ubuntuguide is accurate
<Blaamann> I heard someone say that I should not use the ubuntuguide. org
<arsch> why? its good, you dont need evrythin, but the most part is really good for starters
<Hajuu_> Hey
<cran> can anybody tell me if theres an ubuntu channel that's a bit more technical than this?
<kcburyshaker> i used it   and have no probs
<thoreauputic> Blaamann: on the whole, correct, unless you know what you are doing
<ompaul> cran, ask and we can get real technical on you if you want :-)
<kcburyshaker> and im a newb
<cran> ompaul: I already asked :=)
<thoreauputic> kcburyshaker: it rather depends on which bits you use
<ompaul> cran, I did not see I will sroll back :-)
<Blaamann> thoreauputic: Thanks, I heard there was a lot of wrong things in there.
<kcburyshaker> i used the top part on how to get all the needed stuff installed
<Hajuu_> Uhm... Having some mysql errors.. I just installed it through apt-get and the daemon is running... but when I try to connect to it through php, it says it cannot connect, but doesnt give me any specific information about why...
<Hajuu_> any ideas?
<kcburyshaker> like java, the media players
<kcburyshaker> things like that
<Blaamann> thoreauputic: Are there a list somewhere of the packages included in the downloaded cd ?
<ompaul> cran, what devices specifically?
<lsuactiafner> heh connection limiting works, using p2p and irc still works
<cran> ompaul: removable devices like usb stick, camera etc
<thoreauputic> kcburyshaker: the problems are things like the recomended apt lists
<cran> ompaul: I want specific devices or specific usb ports to only show up on a specific kde session
<thoreauputic> backports, marillat etc
<ompaul> cran, well one way to do it is to make those devices only belong to the owner of that session
<cran> ompaul: so only one user is able to pmount it
<kcburyshaker> thor   you have a better place to get a list at?
<eskaypey> lo
<ompaul> cran, consider the mount points to belong to the user
<cran> ompaul: that would mean editing udev.permissions, right?
<thoreauputic> kcburyshaker: yes, apt-setup then add multiverse and uncomment universe
<kcburyshaker> ok
<cran> ompaul: hm
<ompaul> cran, I would treat it at file system level
<thoreauputic> kcburyshaker: and use other repos only temporarily for eg codecs
<ompaul> cran, but that is me
<cran> ompaul: isnt the mountpoint chowned to the user by pmount?
<ompaul> cran, let me use it for a second :-)
<kcburyshaker> ok
<thoreauputic> kcburyshaker: comment out 3rd party repos after getting codecs/libdvdcss
<cran> ompaul: so the first who clicks on it gets the device
<kcburyshaker> thor   is there any way you could pvt me the contents of that file
<cran> ompaul: use it?
<cran> #
<kcburyshaker> so i could copy and paste
<cran> ompaul: maybe I don't understand you right
<thoreauputic> kcburyshaker: it's just the default file with multiverse added on the universe lines, and the recommended uncommenting to get universe
<kcburyshaker> ok
<kcburyshaker> gotcha
<thoreauputic> kcburyshaker: it's documented in the file
<kcburyshaker> i just dont wanna mess something like that up
<thoreauputic> :)
<ompaul> cran well if you auto mount it you are correct, I was thinking more in terms of a manual mounting it as /mnt/mounted_device_one
<ompaul> cran, and turning off automounting
<cran> ompaul: i understand
<ompaul> cran, ugly but it is effective
<cran> ompaul: But I would really like it to automount
<ompaul>  /etc/group is your friend in my solution
<cran> ompaul: without automounting it would be easy to do in the filesystem, yes
<cran> ompaul: hm
<ompaul> cran, I do not have an answer foryou there
<cran> ompaul: okay, but thanks anyway
<ompaul> cran, there is ubuntu-devel but would they consider it correct for them to answer?
<marc> mhh dows someone know how i can get the broadcom wireless adapter 802.11b/g working ?
<ompaul> cran, when you get it sorted Document it for us all that would be useful :)
<cran> ompaul: of course I'll do
<AnHu> marc: you must use ndiswrapper
<ompaul> cran, :)
<cran> ompaul: I'm writing it up currently
<cran> ompaul: howto make a local multiuser ubuntu system
<marc> iam searching for a german ubuntu channel
* ompaul thinks of think client heaven
<AnHu> marc: hallo kollege;-)
<topyli> marc: #ubuntu-de?
* ompaul thinks of thin client heaven even
<NicP> guys out of interest how do i check my uptime?
<cran> ompaul: perfectly suited for schools and so on
<AnHu> geh einfach auf #ubuntu-de
<ompaul> marc that might be #ubuntu-de
<cran> ompaul: one computer, one installation, up to 4 or mre users :)
<cran> ompaul: the only problem thats left is with security of removable devices :)
<thoreauputic> NicP: type uptime in a terminal :)
<ompaul> cran, ohh no it must be higher - after all there is some company who think that 5 users is the most that should connect to one PC
<topyli> cran: have you looked at skolelinux?
<marc> ah danke
<scaroo> hi ppl ! i cannot make my mind between netapplet and networkmanager; what would you guys advice ? wich one fits better the debian:ubuntu way ?
<NicP> lol thanks thoreauputic
<marc> hatte gerade problememit meiner verbndung
<ompaul> cran, debian edu - and for some random ideas there is a wiki at scoil.linux.ie
<marc> ich hatte driverloader probiert
<cran> topyli: nope, do they have the local multiuser X stuff integrated? Especially thhe ruby kernel patch?
<AnHu> marc: dann komm in den deutschen Channel
<thoreauputic> NicP: funny - a *nix command that makes sense ;)
<AnHu> da bin ich auch
<AnHu> hier soll ma ja Englisch schreiben
<Blaamann> Can anybody tell me what the manifest files are from the Ubuntu download page (see http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/5.04/ at bottom) ?
<zdra> hi ! i installed ubuntu breeze-20050618. Just to report here 2 "problems". first after the basic installation, reboot, and then apt-get ask me for the install CDrom... it's a bug ? i give him the cd and then the installation continue without reading the cd. Second little problem: when for the first time I log in with gdm, it's by default the user-defined session (so nothing, gnome doesn't start) I have thus to select in gdm the gnome session and
<zdra> make it the default for the user...
<topyli> cran: i don't really know where they're at right now. http://www.skolelinux.org/portal/
<cran> topyli: thx
<thoreauputic> AnHu: /j #ubuntu-de
<zdra> question: is here the right place to report that ? or any mailing list ?
<AnHu> yes
<ompaul> zdra, yes, you can register at launchpad.ubuntu.com and log it there
<finn> hey, anyone know how to get good tv output on an nvidia fx 5200?  my problem is i can't seem to pass 720x568 resolution mpeg2 captured from a dvb-t card to the tele with the interlacing intact
<cran> topyli: okay, just read they page. They're not doing the same thing. They go the thin client way, that'sw something different
<topyli> ah
<cran> topyli: I have _NO_ client
<lsuactiafner> zdra : not a bug as far as i know.
<cran> just four mice, four keyboards, four screens :) all in one pc
<znh> hmz.. what's the default root password - ?.
<xalphas> I have a problem with evolution. After a fresh install it doesn't start in hoary. I googled and search the forums. Nothing. I find that it conflicts with evolution-echange i removed it and then evolution started but it hangs like that. What you guys recommend about this situation? thx
<topyli> cran: oh, ok, i thought you were after thin clients :)
<thoreauputic> !rootsudo
<ubotu> it has been said that rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<thoreauputic> znh: read the bot's URL
<tylerdd> what is the directory of plugin of mozilla
<tylerdd> please
<tylerdd> ?
<znh> thoreauputic: yes, but when doing sudo, it asks me for a password
<cran> tylerdd: have you tried "dpkg -L mozille | grep plug" ?
<thoreauputic> tylerdd: ~/.mozilla/plugins I think
<topyli> tylerdd: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<lsuactiafner> znh : press enter
<znh> thoreauputic: oh I see..  D'oh!
<thoreauputic> znh: your user password
<znh> thanks :)
* znh slaps znh for being stupid
<kcburyshaker> lol    i got thrown for a loop first time i saw that too
<lsuactiafner> oh
<lsuactiafner> heh
<ompaul> cran, 24/5 years ago I used a cremencio 4 workstation computer that was four screens four keyboards (no mouse) and two huge 360k drives it had a whole 128k of ram and it was fast
<ska-fan> deb unstable is at python 2.3 still?
<lsuactiafner> ive never used sudo on ubuntu
<cran> znh: everyone is confused by that the first time :)
<znh> anyways how's the support for ndiswrapper in ubuntu?
<kcburyshaker> the whole terminal thing is a bit new to me
<cran> ompaul: wow
<tylerdd> thnaks
<znh> kcburyshaker: terminal thingy is lovely
<kcburyshaker> lol
<cran> ompaul: do you have a link to this somehow?!
<topyli> ompaul: i used to run a machine with 512k ram and it was very fast. what has happened to software?
<ompaul> no photos of then
<kcburyshaker> i think so too   you can do a lot on it
<cran> ompaul: btw. HP is selling machines like this again
<ompaul> topyli, udev and nat the mother and father of all evil
<topyli> heh
* ompaul chortles
<cran> ompaul: http://www.hp441.com
<ompaul> cran, no I don't maybe I should write it up some time
<lsuactiafner> topyli : the software started to actually do things..
<cran> ompaul: google does not know anything about "cremencio" :)
<znh> okay another question, how to configure a static ip?
<znh> everything that the system boots
<topyli> lsuactiafner: yeah well, at the time i used to run ms-dos 3.3 and works 1.0 :)
<znh> not manualy with ifconfig each time -_-'
* topyli shivers
<ompaul> cran, long before its time
<cran> znh: /etc/network/interfaces
<znh> aight!
<thoreauputic> znh: man interfaces ;) /etc/network/interfaces
<ompaul> cran that is how computing should be done that hp link I want one now
<ompaul> !!!
<ubotu> ompaul: I give up, what is it?
<znh> hmm.. that is equal like i would do it in debian :P
<ompaul> ubotu, botsnack
<ubotu> thanks ompaul :)
<thoreauputic> znh: exactly
<topyli> cran: smaller firms do that too: http://opensensesolutions.com/faq.html
<znh> thoreauputic: are you a bit known with ndiswrapper?
<cran> topyli: thx
<topyli> cran: i believe it's debian :)
<thoreauputic> zdra: no, i'm totally unknown on the subject :)
<znh> oh okay :->
<tylerdd> the directory of path mozilla?
<znh> hope my nickname isn't anonying :/
<thoreauputic> znh: I still use old fashioned wires ;)
<cran> topyli: very nice!
<eskaypey> thoreauputic: more secure way that is
<thoreauputic> znh: lazy tab completion, sorry
<cran> topyli: they must be using the ruby kernel :)
<topyli> :)
<zdra> thoreauputic, oki i'll maybe post that on the ubuntu-devel mailing list when http://lists.ubuntulinux.org/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-devel will be online :)
<cran> topyli: it's really easy to do on your own
<zdra> "connection refused" it says :)
<topyli> cran: i guess, yeah
<cran> topyli: I wonder how they solved the hal/dbus-1 issue I'm having
<thoreauputic> zdra: heh
<tylerdd> the directory of path mozilla?
<zdra> oh it works now :)
<topyli> cran: i wonder if they have documented the system well
<HappyFool> tylerdd: you mean /usr/bin/mozilla ?
<thoreauputic> zdra: sorry about the tab error ;)
<zdra> lol
<tylerdd> sip
<znh> :b
<XandriX> wth
<XandriX> it stalled at 50% in configuring apt-get
<tylerdd> look at this
<tylerdd> Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, Netscape,
<tylerdd> or Opera browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla):
<tylerdd> ??
<HappyFool> tylerdd: what are you trying to do?
<znh> lol this is quite funny.. I had to download 'make' manualy :P
<tylerdd> install
<HappyFool> install what?
<tylerdd> macromedia flash player
<cran> topyli: o boy this groovix is killing me :)
<topyli> tylerdd: you can just apt-get it
<thoreauputic> znh: no, you didn't: you would get it with ` sudo apt-get install build-essential `
<cran> topyli: it's _EXACTLY_ what I'm doing, using the same patches and everything :)
<topyli> cran: grab yer wallets!
<HappyFool> tylerdd: i have a /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox -- that may be what you want
<cran> topyli: hehe
<tylerdd> apt-get macromedia flash???
<znh> thoreauputic: I didn't had an internet connection while installing ubuntu, so yeah.. I didn't receive it :D
<thoreauputic> znh: it's on the CD
<thoreauputic> :)
<znh> :/
<tylerdd> okk
<HappyFool> tylerdd: have you checked ubuntuguide.org ?
<tylerdd> thanks
<znh> well then i missed the installation option :)
<tylerdd> yes
<tylerdd> had beeb installed
<topyli> tylerdd: apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<thoreauputic> znh: it isn't installed by default
<znh> anyways how to manauly calculate the ETA of a download?
<thoreauputic> znh: but it is on the CD
<znh> size / speed ?
<thoreauputic> znh: apt-get or wget will both automatically calculate ETA
<znh> thoreauputic: yes thats right.. But i want to do it manualy
<HappyFool> size of file downloaded / download rate
<topyli> znh: divide size by speed?
<XandriX> are there minimum requierments for ubuntu ??
<topyli> znh: or vice versa, i don't know
<topyli> :)
<znh> so like:
<znh> size = 5000 Kbyte
<znh> speed = 1024 Kbyte
<znh> size  / speed
<znh> that would be 4
<HappyFool> indeed
<znh> 4 minutes?
<daniel^> yes sir
* XandriX hugs his xfs
<topyli> znh: seconds i guess
<Seveas> znh, speed is measure in kbyte/sec, not in kbyte...
<Seveas> and 1024 kbyte/sec is a lot :)
<znh> Seveas: hmm.. what does that change for my calculation ?
<Seveas> znh, it gets the units right...
<znh> yes, I ment.. what would it be then?
<Seveas> so you actually get a menuingful answer for time...
<topyli> znh: the unit kbyte/sec says it all in its name :)
<XandriX> does ubuntu still crap ou ta bit in xfs ?
<znh> size = 5000
<znh> speed = 102
<znh> size / speed
<Seveas> if you really have a 1024 kbyte/sec downstream you could download a 4096 kbyte file in 4 seconds
<znh> Seveas: well it's 102kbyte/sec ;)
<Seveas> znh, 5000 WHAT, 102 WHAT..?
<daniel^> 1mb/s sounds like fun
<Seveas> you can't calculate without units...
<jnoreiko> <-- now on Hoary! :)
<pepsi> wtf are you guys talking about?
<znh> Seveas: sheeps :>
<pepsi> you weirdos
<znh> pepsi: dogs and cats
<Seveas> znh, go get a clue about math/physics...
<pepsi> its raining :(
<HappyFool> Seveas: were you ever a math/sci/eng tutor by any chance ? ;)
<znh> Seveas: my brain doesn't support that.. known issue
<HappyFool> jnoreiko: cool
<pepsi> znh, thats a "feature"
<thoreauputic> znh: put in a bug report *g8
<znh> yea a missing feuture
<Seveas> znh, then don't try to do these things if your brain doesn't support it. You might hurt your innerear :)
<topyli> znh: http://www.adslguide.org.uk/tools/speedtest.asp
<znh> I'll do after this life :P
<XandriX> does ubuntu still crap ou ta bit in xfs ?
<znh> topyli: dude I know what internet speed i've got
<topyli> ah
<Seveas> 5000 KB / 102 KB/s = 49 sec
<znh> size = 5000 kbyte
<znh> speed = 102 kbit/sec
<znh> size / speed = x sec
<Seveas> kbit!
<Seveas> 5000 KB / 102 Kb/s = 392 sec
<znh> * 60 = xx minutes
<Seveas> or: little over 6 minute 30
<Seveas>  / 60
<znh> oh damn..
<znh> I'll write some application for that
<thoreauputic> znh: where did you go to school ? <laugh>
<Seveas> thoreauputic, probably nowhere :)
<Seveas> this is kindergarten math :)
<znh> thoreauputic: the school aint the problem, my brain ;) i've got PDD-NOS
<Seveas> znh, no excuse :)
<topyli> what's that?
<XandriX> does ubuntu still crap ou ta bit in xfs ?
<Seveas> A friend of mine has PDD-NOS and is a math wizzard :)
<Seveas> XandriX: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<znh> topyli: It's like unbalanced, some things I can very good.. somethings i just can't (what other people normaly would)
<topyli> znh: sounds like me :)
* XandriX pokes Seveas :P finaly someone with common sense
<ivanox> let's say I didnt know how much ram I have in my computer, how can I check it?
<znh> ivanox: 'top' would help you
<Heimdall> 'failed ot initialise SAM_ACCOUNT for user 'username'. (samba) what does it mean ?
<topyli> ivanox: free
<thoreauputic> ivanox: cat /proc/meminfo
<ivanox> thanks alot :)
<znh_chirch> !whois god
<ubotu> znh_chirch: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<znh_chirch> xD
<thoreauputic> znh_chirch: agnostic bot ;)
<Seveas> hey, the mailing lists are back :D
* thoreauputic scrambles for his mail fix
<topyli> !whois marx
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, topyli
<thoreauputic> topyli: and I bet he never heard of Descartes either
<topyli> heh
<Heimdall> for what reason samba would fail creating a new user account ?
<lambert> hi
<SDr> could someone name me a good ad-blocker for ubuntu [/firefox] ? [something similiar to admuncher would be nice] 
<ompaul> thoreauputic, reni descartes was a drunken fart who was very rearly stable, john stuart mill of his own free will admitted half a pint of shandy made him very very ill, and scorates himself is sadly missed, a lovely little thinker but a bugger when hes pissed :)
<topyli> Heimdall: no excuse for such behavior :)
<HappyFool> Heimdall: how are you creating the account? smdpasswd ?
<thoreauputic> the mailing list may be back, but it lost 24 hrs worth of mail somewhere, it seems...
<Heimdall> topyli : indeed... but it is a fact :)
<Heimdall> yes
<Heimdall> smbpasswd - a username
<thoreauputic> ompaul: aye, and no-one expects the Spanish Inquisition !!
<HappyFool> smbpasswd -a username --- no space between - and 'a'
<Heimdall> yes
<Heimdall> no space
<HappyFool> Heimdall: also, must be 'sudo'
<HappyFool> Heimdall: what error do you get?
<Heimdall> yes
<SDr> could someone name me a good ad-blocker for ubuntu [/firefox] ? [something similiar to admuncher would be nice] 
<Heimdall> failed to initialise SAM_ACCOUNT for user "username". Does this user exist un the UNIX password database ? Failed to modify entry for user "username"
<tylerdd> someone have aireplay 2.2
<tylerdd> ?
<Heimdall> (hello HappyFool ;))
<thoreauputic> SDr: the adblock extension for firefox?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: good afternoon ;)
<BrianHH> Hi, everyone.  I have a problem.  I installed gnome backgrounds, and now, for some inexplicable reason, my sound is gone.  Can someone help me?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: hmm
<Heimdall> HappyFool : I keep having strange things ;)
<ompaul> thoreauputic, be careful one of those words is almost from the funniest joke in the world
* ompaul nurses sides after laughter
<HappyFool> Heimdall: do you perhaps have 'unix password sync = yes'  in smb.conf ?
<thoreauputic> BrianHH: the connection seems tenuous...
<Heimdall> hum let me look
<BrianHH> thoreauputic:  That's what I thought.  That's what makes it inexplicable.
<BrianHH> brb
<thoreauputic> BrianHH: hmm
<HappyFool> Heimdall: i don't think that it's set to 'yes' by default
<HappyFool> Heimdall: have you tweaked smb.conf at all?
<Heimdall> which one ? in etc/ or usr/share ?
<Heimdall> HappyFool : no never
<HappyFool> Heimdall: in /etc/samba
<Heimdall> ok, because I have also in /usr/share/sambasmb.conf
<sHaDe> irc.darksin.net
<sHaDe> azz
<Heimdall> sorry /usr/share/samba/smb.conf
<HappyFool> Heimdall: hmm. i think that that file is just a sample
<hulk> is it possible to start a program an another workspace?
<Heimdall> HappyFool : that's a no
<kbrooks> ping
<HappyFool> Heimdall: err, what's a no?
<thoreauputic> pong
<topyli> hulk: in gnome, no
<Heimdall> well unix paxxord syn=no
<Heimdall> damn, password
<kbrooks> kickstart is........
<hulk> thx
<HappyFool> Heimdall: ok
<Heimdall> rhooo
<kbrooks> ocool?
<Heimdall> well unix password sync=no
<ompaul> thoreauputic, is the list starting to rev up again?
<Heimdall> lol sorry :/
<XandriX> is it possible to get a vnc in ubuntu by apt-get ??
<thoreauputic> ompaul: looks like it - i have a small penguin trying to escape gkrellm here...
<ompaul> thoreauputic, hmmmm
<kbrooks> weirwd
<kbrooks> honestly.
<thoreauputic> ompaul: he does that when I have mail...
<kbrooks> kickstart is better
<ompaul> thoreauputic, yeah but in a flood
<Heimdall> HappyFool : http://forums.suselinuxsupport.de/lofiversion/index.php/t10725.html
<HappyFool> Heimdall: could you put /etc/samba/smb.conf up on http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl ?
<ompaul> thoreauputic, pm ok ?
<thoreauputic> ompaul: 17 messages so far
<cb_> hello all...Anyone knows whether installation of Ubuntu will nicely erase SuSE and leave Win2K intact? I am dual booting now. Thanx.
<ompaul> ooch
<thoreauputic> ompaul: yeah
<BrianHH> thoreauputic:  I fixed the problem.  For some reason, when it installed the backgrounds, it uninstalled gdm.  I reinstalled gdm and all is well now.
<ompaul> cb_, it should
<HappyFool> Heimdall: aargh. i did a test of smbpasswd, but the user i added exists on my system
<thoreauputic> BrianHH: aha - very odd
<ompaul> cb_, as long as you do it right :)
<nameless> \id
<HappyFool> Heimdall: i'm sure there must be a way to add an smb user without having a local user account
<BrianHH> cb_:  I nicely installed Ubuntu over Fedora, so I assume it will work the same with Suse.
<Heimdall> HappyFool : I believe you
<cb_> BrianHH: U were also dul booting right?
<nameless> Hello ppl!
<cb_> dul=dual
<BrianHH> cb_:  Yes.  I had XP on one partition, and Fedora on the other.
<Heimdall> HappyFool : http://nico.aunai.free.fr/tmp/SMB.CON
<cb_> Ok. Thanx. I'd then like to set up an ogg stream server. how hard can this be?
<BrianHH> cb_:  As long as you install Ubuntu *after* you have Windows on the system, you should be fine.  If you try to install Windows over Linux, it kils the boot loader.
<jnoreiko> HappyFool, upgrading from the mounted ISO worked, btw. :)
<BrianHH> cb_:  I've never done that.
<XandriX> how do you list packages installable in ubuntu again its dkpg something
<cb_> ok
<tylerdd> someone had proved aireplay 2.2
<tylerdd> ?
<BrianHH> cb_:  You can set up your machine as an FTP server and access your ogg files remotely that way.
<Danar> why doesn't ubuntu have xine?
<XandriX> danar it can have it
<HappyFool> jnoreiko: good to here
<HappyFool> Heimdall: hrm. a quick browse of smb.conf doesn't reveal how to have 'smb only' users
<Danar> root@ubuntu:/mnt/hdb4 # apt-get install xine
<Danar> Reading package lists... Done
<Danar> Building dependency tree... Done
<Danar> E: Couldn't find package xine
<HappyFool> Heimdall: easy option is to add the user to your system before running smbpasswd
<Danar> nor gxine either
<cb_> BrianHH: I wanted to see how I could help a small radio station have internet presence. FTP would not work here.
<XandriX> danar did u update you rpackage list
<topyli> Danar: it's libxine and xine-ui
<HappyFool> Heimdall: add a user either with adduser (command line) or System -> Administration -> Users and Groups
<Danar> E: Package xine-ui has no installation candidate
<Heimdall> HappyFool : but it is not said that I have to add user to my system before
<topyli> Danar: you don't have the universe repository in sources.list
<kestas> when youve got a user with a user id of 1000, and you want to share files via NFS with a user account which has a user id of 1001, what do you do?
<Leeon> Anyone here had a problem with mysql connections in php 4?
<BrianHH> cb_:  I don't know.  Maybe you could see if there's a Real Producer for Linux.  Other than that, I'm not familiar with such software.
<masahiro> how come alsaconf won't work?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: it's news to me too
<cb_> ok
<resiak> cb_: Search for Icecast
<Heimdall> HappyFool : on the ubuntu website it is not said too
<BrianHH> For some reason, my cd drive won't play CDs in Ubuntu.
<HappyFool> Heimdall: however, if you read 'man smbpasswd', you'll find this: 'the default passdb backends require the user to already exist in the system password file (usually /etc/passwd)'
<HappyFool> Heimdall: possibly the wiki page is incorrect
<HappyFool> Heimdall: what's the URL ?
<Heimdall> err :/
<Heimdall> oh it is in french ;)
<HappyFool> heh
<Leeon> "Fatal error: Call to undefined function: mysql_connect() in..." I do have php4-mysql installed (I am using php 4.3.10)... It worked last night. I haven't done a thing (update or so)...
<HappyFool> ok, i won't try to update it then
<masahiro> *the command alsaconf dosen't work!!!*
<HappyFool> Heimdall: add a comment to the bottom regarding this, if you like
<Heimdall> HappyFool : http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/applications/samba it has to be some equivalent in english, removing the '-fr' and putting '.com' instead of '.org'
<topyli> masahiro: there's no such command
<HappyFool> Heimdall: you will need an ubuntulinux.org account; shouldn't take long to create one
<masahiro> alsaconf?
<Heimdall> HappyFool: oh, cool :)
<topyli> masahiro: yes
<BrianHH> Okay, now this isn't good.  My CD ROM drive is stuck closed, and it's telling me it's not mounted.
<topyli> masahiro: perhaps alsactl?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: oh, i don't know ubuntu-fr.org -- the english one is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba (i think)
<topyli> masahiro: or amixer?
<Heimdall> hehe
<hussam> hey guys
<Heimdall> HappyFool : you see... now I'm trying to configure the network :)
<HappyFool> Heimdall: good stuff
<liable> no alsaconf in ubuntu?
<Danar> still no xine
<Heimdall> HappyFool : it is much easier
<dantheman64> I'm stuck in a 640 x 480 resolution! Anyone know how to get higher?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: just to check -- you never got your modem working?
<Heimdall> HappyFool : it already works
<Heimdall> HappyFool : no... :)
<HappyFool> Heimdall: ok
<dantheman64>  I'm stuck in a 640 x 480 resolution! Anyone know how to get higher?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: you have connected your laptop and other computer ?
<Heimdall> HappyFool : don't care... my other one will be here soon ;)
<kcburyshaker> im trying to figure out why these people have so many probs   ubuntu installed perfectly for me and everything works
<Heimdall> HappyFool : yes, but the other is under winXP
<hussam> how do I schedule a cron job for a task to run as root every 60 minutes? I also don't want it to not log anything.
<HappyFool> kcburyshaker: unsupported hardware, typically
<BrianHH> dantheman64:  Menu -> Prefernces => Screen Resolution
<kcburyshaker> ahhhh
<Danar> nvm, got it
<liable> resiak: you still here?
<HappyFool> hussam: 'man crontab'
<resiak> liable: Vaguely.
<Heimdall> HappyFool : this is the one with which I can be here :)
<liable> resiak:htf do you run alsaconf for ubuntu?
<topyli> masahiro: what are you trying to do exactly? there's no sound or what?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: cool. you *should* be able to enable 'internet sharing' or something under win xp, to get your laptop online
<BrianHH> kcburyshaker:  Sometimes different configurations have hardware issues.
<HappyFool> Heimdall: but i'm not sure how that works
<masahiro> yup no sound
<masahiro> and cant fix at all
<topyli> which card is it?
<resiak> liable: You don't. You "don't need it. Discover always works". :)
<lcore> metacity->config editor->global_keybindings: Howto bind a command to Win/Tux key?
<masahiro> i dont know
<Leeon> why isn't there any php5 -packages avalible?
<Heimdall> HappyFool : apparently the netwok work, but I have to create a samba account to access to my laptop from XP
<HappyFool> Heimdall: yeah
<masahiro> Liable gave me some commands but i didnt understand the stuff it came up with
<bob2> Leeon: there, are just not in ubuntu
<liable> resiak: ok, there isnt a 'alsaconf'?
<masahiro> im pretty sure its realtek though
<HappyFool> Heimdall: can't you use your 'normal' account -- 'heimdall', or whatever it might be?
<Heimdall> HappyFool : I never been able to do it with two win, so imagine to share my connection with my ubuntu :-D
<topyli> masahiro: try lspci | grep audio
<kbrooks> Leeon, because none at debian has arsed to generate some? google php 5 debian
<Danar> uh, i installed xine, and it says it doesn't support MPEG 2/3. wtf?
<Heimdall> HappyFool : hum... it does not look very secure
<masahiro> and it just prompts : root@computer:/home/ashley #
<topyli> Danar: no codecs
<bob2> lists are back
<resiak> liable: Nope. It's dumb.
<Leeon> okey :)
<Danar> topyli, yeah... apparently. so.. ?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: then create another user on your laptop, and use smbpasswd on that account
<HappyFool> Heimdall: you can always disable logins for the extra account
<kcburyshaker> is there any way to get evolution to sit in the "system tray" so it is always "on"
<thoreauputic> bob2: yah, the avalanche has resumed...
<Heimdall> HappyFool : it is done :)
<liable> resiak: trying to help masahiro but I have come up against a brick wall. Loaded what *I* think is the right module, but no alsaconf.
<Heimdall> HappyFool : it is working well :)
<HappyFool> Heimdall: good stuff
<topyli> !codecs
<ubotu> methinks codecs is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<resiak> liable: Add to /etc/modules, reboot?
<topyli> Danar: ^
<thoreauputic> liable: no alsaconf in Ubuntu
<masahiro> BRB
<Heimdall> HappyFool : yeaaah :) in fact I'm configuring network because my next modem will be plugged on my RJ45 port
<XandriX> stupid old box with low meme taking hours to do the final steps
<XandriX> ...
<resiak> thoreauputic: We've just been through that
<liable> thoreauputic: how does it get configured. During boot?
<spity> hi
<liable> shit,
<spity> anyone using Hoary? Just wanted to ask whether you have problems with XKB with recent xorg
<liable> masahiro: you listening, you need to add that module to /etc/modules and reboot
<liable> masahiro: *if* its the right one!
<liable> I thought ubuntu picked hardware up well?
<resiak> liable: Not always, it seems. I've almost stopped recommending it over Sarge to newbies
<ompaul> liable, it is liable to pick up hardware well, I have it on three boxes I support
<Heimdall> HappyFool : do you know how toa ccess to the network in the cmmand line way ?
<ompaul> liable, what h/ware is it not picking up?
<Danar> thx, think i got it
<liable> hmm, funny thing is, he had a sony_acpi module loaded on a hp desktop?
<liable> doesnt sound good
<ompaul> ooch
<liable> ompaul: sound
<ompaul> liable, how many sound cards are on it?
<liable> 1
<liable> one sec
<liable> 0000:00:1b.0 0403: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)
<HappyFool> Heimdall: you mean accessing shares ?
<kestas> can you change a users user id?
<ompaul> so it found it
<splatboy> hi
<Heimdall> yes
<splatboy> where could i find my grub-config ?
<kestas> Heimdall: how?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: smbclient on linux
<Heimdall> like in shortcuts
<thoreauputic> splatboy: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<splatboy> thx
<splatboy> kiss
<splatboy> :)
<rc51woody> morning room
<liable> from what I seen should be a azt module (or whatever it is )
<HappyFool> Heimdall: like this: smbclient //windowsmachine/sharename -U username
<HappyFool> Heimdall: for nautilus and firefox you can use smb://windowsmachinename/sharename
<HappyFool> Heimdall: not sure if i've answered your question
<Heimdall> not sure too :-D
<rc51woody> hey in my synaptic, it says it could not download all repository indexes... what should i do
<m-onkey> High|ander, I've got a problem with mounting my floppy
<m-onkey> s/High|ander/hi
<thoreauputic> rc51woody: check your /etc/apt/sources.list
<m-onkey> mount /dev/fd0 /flopyy doesnt work but mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /flopyy works
<bob2> liable: I'm not sure what it's supposed to do on any os
<m-onkey> somebody here who knows the problem?
<ompaul> liable,  I had a different issue with sound but this may help
<liable> hmmm, well, if it detects a just loaded soundcard in debian, how does it get detected in ubuntu?
<Heimdall> HappyFool : ok I have put my ubuntu in english it will be easier to comunicate..., well I wanna do in console mode what I can do from "places->network servers"
<HappyFool> Heimdall: smbclient is a useful tool for this
<rc51woody> thoreaupatic: im in that directory, what do i do now?
<HappyFool> Heimdall: try also 'smbtree'
<HappyFool> Heimdall: e.g., to list shares on a computer, try 'smbclient -L windowsmachine'
<ompaul> can I message you the /etc/esound/esd.conf
<liable> ompaul: me?
<ompaul> liable, yes
<thoreauputic> rc51woody: less sources.list and check it for errors?
<liable> ompaul: ok, not me having the problem though.
<ompaul> ahh
<Heimdall> HappyFool : smbtree do that too :)
<bob2> liable: it doesn't do that on debian, either
<ompaul> liable, who is
<bob2> liable: hotplug or discover loads the module for it
<HappyFool> Heimdall: to be honest i've never used smbtree
<HappyFool> ok, i'm off
<liable> ompaul: masahiro
<Heimdall> :)
<kimonas> yes
<liable> bob2: yes, but its not being loded, and appears to be suppoted.
<liable> supported
<liable> loaded too
<rc51woody> only thing thats different from the original is the there are no #'s in front of the last 3 lines
<thoreauputic> rc51woody: or paste it in #flood and someone might see a problem, if there is one
<liable> sheesh
<splatboy> go another question : i'm used to use lilo bootloader : do i need to run a command like : grub or so : to write it to my mbr ?
<splatboy> or is just saving config file enough ?
<bob2> liable: if hotplug doesn't load the module, it's very unlikely modprobe will work, either
<ompaul> this may be of use:: [esd] , auto_spawn=1, spawn_wait_ms=100, default_options = -terminate -nobeeps -as 2    the commas indicate different lines
<m-onkey> grub-install
<jnoreiko> slight hitch... upgrading to hoary hasn't updated my repositories. is it just http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ with hoary instead of warty for the distro name?
<thoreauputic> splatboy: you don't need to run grub, no
<ralph> Hi, I'm trying to use bugzilla.ubuntu.com and finding it *very* slow;  is this a known problem or just me?
<liable> bob2: modprobe didnt complain though
<splatboy> what do i need to do ?
<splatboy> just save the config-file ?
<bob2> ralph: are you on dialup?
<thoreauputic> splatboy: oh sorry I misread you
<splatboy> ?
<ralph> bob2: Yes, although it's just like pre-Ubuntu speed-wise for Google, BBC News, etc.
<bob2> ralph: yeah, bugzilla will suck
<ralph> bob2: I've got around the ttyS0 being 9600 baud by default if that's what you're thinking of.
<ompaul> launchpad is much nicer for bugs
<bob2> launchpad is still quite incomplete, tho
<liable> maybe I should just shut up about hardware I dont have, on a system I dont have. :)
<heiko_> hi ...
<bob2> but they're doing excellent work on it
<heiko_> I've got some problems with video playback on 5.04
<ompaul> bob2, ohh no, will it be as clunky as bugzilla? ;-)
<ompaul> it is sweet
<heiko_> xmms does play sound, but vlc doesn't. here's the error ...
<bob2> ompaul: not while I'm still around to bitch ;p
<ompaul> bob2, hehehe
<Addius> well that could have gone better, I'll try writing my problem again ~_~
<masahiro> im back
<heiko_> [00000276]  oss audio output error: cannot open audio device (/dev/dsp)
<heiko_> /dev/dsp does exist. any idea what's wrong here?
<topyli> heiko_: maybe xmms knows you're using esd but vlc doesn't
<heiko_> (am I?)
<topyli> heiko_: try killing esd and try vlc after that
<heiko_> okay
<Addius> I'm getting 'operation not permitted' when doing a 'modprobe ndiswrapper', anyone who could hint me in the right direction?
<bob2> Addius: so, you enabled the root account?
<liable> masahiro: good luck, outa ideas. :(
<heiko_> topyli, it works now. thanks
<masahiro> what was that about modules?
<Addius> bob2: nopes, I've tried but I haven't figured out how to do that in ubuntu yet, heh..
<topyli> heiko_: yeah, but now esd doesn't work :)
<bob2> Addius: odd
<heiko_> topyli, but how can i fix that permanently?
<topyli> heiko_: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8882
<Saketzu> my ISA sound card SB AWE64 Gold doesn't work, does anyone have ideas for that? (i'm using Hoary, Linux 2.6.10-5-386)
<bob2> that will be painful
<bob2> you don't have any pci sound cards?
<Saketzu> well, ac97 on the motherboard
<masahiro> liable masahiro: you listening, you need to add that module to /etc/modules and reboot
<masahiro> what was that about? cos i am here now
<Saketzu> but AWE64 Gold has *great* sound quality... guess i'll have to use ac97, if it doesn't work in hoary
<liable> masahiro: the snd-azt3328 module, try it, I have no better advice. Sorry.
* ompaul shows off age again, Judie Tzuke is currently making audio waves vibrate and I drift back into my twenties 
<bob2> Saketzu: it works fine
<bob2> it's just not automatic
<masahiro> how do i put it on? or do i just google for it?
<Saketzu> bob2: how can i set it up? I can't see isapnptools...
<masahiro> liable masahiro: the snd-azt3328 module, try it, I have no better advice. Sorry. - Anybody know how to do that?
<bob2> Saketzu: its there
<Danar> still can't play media
<Danar> mplayer does nothing, and xine plays video, but not audio
<Saketzu> bob2: should i use oss?
<bob2> Saketzu: I don't know
<NicP> danar what u trying to play
<Danar> a video file
<NicP> can you be more specific
<Danar> first time i tried to play it in xine, it said it couldn't play mpeg 2/3
<Danar> got codecs, and now it plays without that, but there's no sound
<NicP> have u installed the win32 codecs
<Danar> yeah
<NicP> have u tried in totem?
<NicP> is there sound in other apps?
<Danar> there's sound when i click to run programs
<NicP> ok
<Danar> makes that *bop* sound
<NicP> so did u try in totem?
<Danar> er, no
<NicP> well go for it then
<Danar> doing so
<Danar> no decoders found
<Heimdall> I'd like to make a little command that mount the floppy and open a nautilus window, but it does not work, wy ? because one has to be root ?
<NicP> wierd
<NicP> works fine for me with all my video files
<NicP> prehaps check the forums
<Danar> totem won't play anything
<NicP> really?
<Danar> always says 'no decoders found'
<Heimdall> well it works but only when I type it in a term
<Addius> bob2: erhm, I got the root-account working, but while using that I still get the 'operation not permitted' and 'Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/.../ndiswrapper.ko)' when doing the modprobe..
<bob2> Addius: sure, that won't help
<bob2> I was just asking if you had
<NicP> you followed the instructions on ubuntuguide.org when u installed the codecs?
<Danar> er, from here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats
<Addius> bob2: heh, okay. But you wouldn't happen to know where to head from here?
<Danar> got the repositories, and installed from synaptic
<bob2> Addius: what does 'uname -r' print?
<Danar>  -r, --kernel-release
<Danar>               print the kernel release
<Addius> bob2: 2.6.10-5-386
<NicP> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<Danar> heh, oops.
<NicP> try that
<NicP> otherwise i'm outta ideas
<NicP> :P
<bionic> uhm no grub.conf in ubuntu 5.04?
<yahalom> anyone here using netgear products?
<jnoreiko> is there a way to remove a package, and also its dependencies?
<jnoreiko> I've just installed something I realize I don't need, and it fetched loads of other packages
<yahalom> jnoreiko, tried removing it?
<yahalom> jnoreiko, it might remove the dependencies
<jnoreiko> no, it's only marked itself (in synaptic)
<mjr>  ,30
<mjr> whops
<jnoreiko> failing that, is there a log file of what I've installed?
<Danar> NicP, strange. now totem plays the audio, but not the video
<Mez> so whats the easiest way to instlal javba?
<olajuwon> yo! wazzup??
<Heimdall> where can I find LeTeX2e package for ubuntu ?
<Heimdall> where can I find LaTeX2e package for ubuntu ?
<Mez> Heimdall, no need to spam
<Heimdall> Mez sorry
<Danar> arg, mplayer isn't responding, and won't close
<Saketzu> killall -6 mplayer
<Danar> that did nothing
<Saketzu> killall -9 mplayer
<Danar> mplayer: no process killed
<Heimdall> so, nobody uses latex here ? :/
<liable> try gmplayer
<Danar> that did it
<Danar> thx
<Danar> well, xine plays it fine now
<NicP> Heimdall, just learning latex
<NicP> Danar, good to hear :)
<Heimdall> NicP : where did you dowload the base package ?
<Addius> meh, I'm still getting operation not permitted when trying to run 'modprobe ndiswrapper'.. would it make any sense if root didn't have access to /lib/modules/?
<NicP> Heimdall, just been playing around with the frontends
<liable> Addius: root has access to everything
<NicP> searching stuff in synaptic
<Heimdall> oh..
<Danar> ok, thx ppl
<Addius> liable: That's what I thought too.. In other words there's something else wrong and I'm just bad at interprating the Error-message
<Heimdall> this is very odd, there is not package latex on packages.ubuntu.com
<liable> Addius: wheres the drivers stored for ndiswrapper?
<Addius> liable: you mean the one I'm trying to get working? I don't know actually, any way to check?
<lsuactiafner> Heimdall : ubuntu developers are allergic to latex
<lsuactiafner> try 'plastic'
<jfil> hi, do u know how to regenerate/rebuild /var/lib/dpkg/info if been removed?
<jfil> one option is reinstall all the packages
<jfil> other one?
<liable> Addius: erm, no, I dont know, didnt you copy the driver to somewhere?
<ompaul> Heimdall, do this 'apt-cache search latex' one or two results for you
<Addius> liable: you mean the windows-driver?
<Heimdall> lsuactiafner : ok, but they should be openned
<Heimdall> ompaul : berk
<thoreauputic> !java
<ubotu> somebody said java was https://wiki.ubuntu.com//Java
<liable> Addius: yes
<ompaul> Heimdall, hu?
<Addius> liable: ah, I just put it in /lib/, didn't know of any better place to put it
<Heimdall> ompaul : well this has nothing to do with latex :/
<liable> Addius: did you follow some sort of howto?
<Addius> liable: yeah, "HowToSetUpNdiswrapper" from the ubuntu-wiki
<sherv> hello people, I encountered a problem installing Ubuntu on my laptop(Asus SN5), can anyone give me assistance?
<jnoreiko> does synaptic keep a log of what it's installed?
<anto9us> jnoreiko: click status and installed
<liable> Addius: well, if its in the right spot, go over it all again, and double check.
<jnoreiko> ... I meant a log that shows what was most recently added
<XandriX> stupid low mem machine
<HumpBack> any one out there has some pictures of the ubuntu cd pack?
<sherv> I'm using a 'intel 915GM' graphic. The installation went fine, but when I boot the system, I only get a black screen when it tries to load X. Does ANYONE have a clue?
<Heimdall> so there are 500 persons here... and nobidy uses latex :-D
<sherv> I use tex, maybe i can help
<HumpBack> sherv: i use lyx
<anto9us> jnoreiko: hmmm... looks like a installed date column would be handy in there
<Heimdall> sherv : maybe... I'm looking for a website or ftp where I could download the package altex for ubuntu ?
<HumpBack> uppps
<HumpBack> Heimdall: I use lyx
<Heimdall> what is lyx ?
<Addius> liable: no, I'm still getting the same error =/
<HumpBack> sherv: I have a i830, it is similar, same kernel module and driver
<sherv> heimdall:ooh, sorry man do know
<HumpBack> Heimdall: a nice wysiwyg editor that generates tex
<Addius> liable: now ndiswrapper is claiming that the driver is invalid though, so I'm guessing this is pretty much as far as I can go if it doesn't work with the windows-driver
<Heimdall> HumpBack oh ok, but I prefer type my own code with emacs :)
<sherv> HumbBack: are you referring to my problem with 915GM?
<Heimdall> HumpBack : but I need latex to compile
<ompaul> Heimdall, I did not go out of my way to install extra packages, however be aware that latex -v results in the following e-TeX (Web2C 7.4.5) 3.14159-2.1 and the query I gave you to use on the apt database has 189 lines of potentially useful information this is ubuntu hoary
<sherv> Heimdall: if you only need a tex compiler, why don't you use 'dselect'?
<Addius> liable: anyways, thanks for the help
<HumpBack> sherv: if you want i can send you my xorg conf, it will probably work with some tweaking for you
<sherv> Humbpack: please do
<liable> Addius: got the right file? for the driver, theres two, and one doesnt work
<Heimdall> sherv : I only know latex, come from windows
<JloR> I'm having some serious problems with my new (2 weeks old.. approx.) ubuntu install. My desktop icons are gone - and i can't start Nautilus anymore, nor can i right-click on my desktop to gain that menu where I could choose to start shells etc. Does anyone know how to fix this? Or what might be causing it?
<Addius> liable: the right file? I'm supposed to use the windowsdriver from the manufacturor ain't I?
<liable> Addius: yes but there is two files generally I think. I havent actualyy used ndiwrapper, but read there is generally two files.
<sherv> sorry, Humpback, please try again,
<rc51woody> once i install java
<rc51woody> how do i ensure firefox knows i have it?
<Addius> liable: okay, no I was supplied with only one .inf file
<sherv> Heimdall: tex is a more general term for latex. do you know how to install packages on linux?
<liable> Addius: ok, if my memory serves me right, thats the right one.
<android> I have a problem with LimeWire.. It says: Unable to access jarfile LimeWire.jar
<HumpBack> sherv: latex is a set of macros for tex
<ompaul> JloR, before you try to start the next session do this click on session and choose gnome over default, if that does not fix it then you may need to take some other action, have you added some software or removed some that you know of?
<Addius> liable: is there any chance that perhaps an older driver might work better?
<shop> hi dark its shopgirl
<JloR> ompaul, I haven't removed any - but I have added a few things (games / programs / java / drivers / etc. -- and upgraded what was on it of course)
<Seveas> sherv, tex isn't a more general term for latex
<Heimdall> sherv : apt-get ?
<Seveas> latex is a set of macros for tex
<sherv> Heimdall: sure, anything you like, I use dselect
<Heimdall> Seveas : yes itis different
<ompaul> JloR, okay well try what I suggested first if that fails I would try 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' in a terminal
<Seveas> sherv, dselect is deprecated :)
<sherv> Seveas, ohh ok
<liable> Addius: sorry dude, absolutely no idea.
<Seveas> better use aptitude if you want a curese based application
<Heimdall> Seveas : but, how can it be possible that ubuntu does not propose latex packages ?
<neighborlee> is the concensus that reiserfs is safe ..I  aSsume it is or it would not be available in install ? ;-))
<JloR> thanks ompaul - but last time I tried to logout it didn't work. I had to ctrl-alt-del my way to the login screen. Will try what you suggested. Be back later.
<Seveas> Heimdall, it does :)
<amr> does anyone here know how to install mod_python for apache2? i've tried with absolutely no success
<ompaul> Heimdall, have you typed 'laytex' at a command line yet? because from what I have seen it just works
<amr> is there an apt package i can just install?
<Addius> liable: aff, then I'll have to go back to getting the 'native' driver working. Thanks for the help though!
<Heimdall> Seveas : well not in the cd, nor in the packages.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> Heimdall, tetex-{base,bin,doc,extra}
<coriolan_> hello all, i have a little question: i have two computers and I want to use one with firewire from the other. i managed to ping the other computer with eth1394 but then what am i supposed to do?
<Seveas> Ubuntu provides the tetex distribution of latex
<Heimdall> Seveas ? tetex ? latex ? I havenothing
<ompaul> xemacs21 <-- for the good gnus
<Seveas> Heimdall, it's in base, are you sure you have installing from the network enabled?
<Seveas> it's in main*
<JloR> didn't help the least.. :/
<Heimdall> Seveas ; sorry, I don't understand
<ompaul> JloR, next up apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<JloR> yea, thanks.
<Seveas> Heimdall, type: apt-cache show tetex-base
<amr> does anyone here know how to install mod_python for apache2? i've tried with absolutely no success
<amr> is there an apt package i can just install?
<Seveas> if that shows nothing, you need to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Seveas> amr, libapache2-mod-python
<Heimdall> Seveas : no packages found
<amr> Seveas, thank you very much :)
<JloR> hmm, ompaul it just told me that it already is newest version and that it didn't upgrade anything..
<Seveas> Heimdall: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Seveas> follow that guide
<ompaul> JloR, okay then it has not been uninstalled :-)
<Seveas> Heimdall: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<JloR> :-) no
<Seveas> and add these sources
<ompaul> JloR, ohh hang on a sec
<JloR> sure
<ompaul> JloR, something funny in the back of my mind - do this - ls -al ~gkxjmrep/.I*
<amr> Seveas, that didn't work
<ompaul> JloR, who owns that file?
<amr> Apache/2.0.53 (Ubuntu) mod_python/3.1.3 Python/2.4.1 PHP/4.3.10-10ubuntu4 Server at localhost Port 80
<amr> is that any use to you?
<amr> :o different versions of python
<Seveas> amr, it says you have mod_python installed there...
<ompaul> JloR, it should be your local user
<JloR> no such file or directory..
<Heimdall> Seveas : my linux isn't connected to the web
<amr> so the .py file should just work, yea?
<ompaul> JloR, okay
<Seveas> mod_py 3.1.3 using py 2.4.1
<amr> Seveas, is that ok?
<amr> or do i need to do that AddType in the config
<Seveas> amr, yes. But you do know that programming with mod_python is completely different from programming with python as cgi, i hope..
<Seveas> Heimdall, then download the tetex packages from packages.ubuntu.com on another machine
<Seveas> and transfer them via cd or usb stick
<amr> Seveas, yeah I do, but it just asks me if i want to download the file
<Seveas> amr, you should use an AddHandler etc..
<Heimdall> yeah but is tetex the same thing that 'latex' ?
<Seveas> read the mod_python docs...
<Seveas> Heimdall, tetex is a distribution for latex
<Seveas> so basically: yes
<amr> Seveas, oki, thanks :)
<Heimdall> okay
<maybe> hi, i've deleted /var/lib/dpkg/info!!! how can i rebuild it?? please help me this is very important for me
<HumpBack> maybe: why on earth did you do that?
* XandriX is still waiting fo rhis ubuntu discs
<XandriX> i orderd them in april ...
<neighborlee> any reason why the website to order CD's doesn't use https ???
<lsuactiafner> i once removed glibc to see if it would indeed break my system..
<maybe> i'm not expert, HumpBack
<lsuactiafner> and it did..
<lsuactiafner> lol
<Seveas> maybe, then why the hell did you touch it at all??
<sherv> Has anyONe out there had any 'black screens' when starting X using the intel 916GM chipset?
<maybe> Seveas, want to solve it... i thought its content was not important, temporal
<Seveas> maybe, then again, why remove things you don't understand...
<Seveas> maybe, dpkg --update-avail /var/lib/apt/lists/ might help you...
<amr> hmm
<Seveas> or maybe even a simple apt-get update
<amr> it appears mptest or something is broken
<dougsk> maybe, try this link http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/examples/debian-package-database-rebuild
<amr> Mod_python error: "PythonHandler mptest"
<Seveas> ehm ouch, maybe
<Seveas> /var/lib/dpkg/info os only recoverable by reinstalling Ubuntu
<Seveas> that's what you get for doing things you should *never* do
* XandriX is till waitign for his p2 400 to finish installing
<sniker> hi, anyones have experience with the package timeout for amd64?
<Seveas> hmm dougsk that script looks nice
<dantheman64> I am trying to install ATI modules/drivers for my graphics card. When I do "apt-get install fglrx-driver" it has two options
<dantheman64> Which do I choose?
<dougsk> Seveas, just googled a bit.  never personally had to use it
<Seveas> dougsk, but I guess someone like maybe might have deleted /usr/share/doc as well...
<dougsk> Seveas, yeah, that could happen and then it falls down
<Seveas> some people do too stupid things to imagine...
<dougsk> Seveas, yeah, but I suppose it's how we learn
<Seveas> no, learning these things should be done with manuals/documentation
<Seveas> not by randomly removing stuff...
<dougsk> Seveas, heh heh
<Rounin> Hey... I installed Ubuntu on my laptop a while ago, but when it came to booting it up, it killed init, citing some problem with the graphics I believe... Anyone have any idea what that could be about?
<Rounin> Could I have fixed it by booting with nofb or something in that order?
<dantheman64> Rounin, have you tried booting into the recovery mode and looking at the logs?
<musashi> Anyone have a good tutorial for making clearlooks themes?
<dantheman64> musashi, there might be something at http://art.gnome.org/
<musashi> ok!
<gabriel82> how can i install kde on ubuntu?
<dougsk> gabriel82, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Seveas> gabriel82, sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<dantheman64> It might be easier to use the packager manager, no?
<gabriel82> thank you guys
<Rounin> dantheman64: Nah... I nistalled Fedora Core instead... :P I wonder if I have a partition where I could try again though
<Seveas> Rounin, FC4 is a spawn of the devil :)
<Rounin> Seems to be a pretty normal distro to me
<Rounin> Though with a EULA, of course, and about 90 package tools
<dougsk> Seveas, except it has Xen, and Netscape directory server, thigns I'm very much interested in trying
<Seveas> and packed with incompatibility madness :)
<kcburyshaker> lol
<kcburyshaker> i almost downloaded fc4 instead of ubuntu
<kcburyshaker> sounds like i made the right choice
<Rounin> Yeah.. Thing is, FC4 didn't induce a kernel panic on the first bootup
<Rounin> I'm going to see if I can't try Ubuntu again though
<Rounin> Perhaps I have an older version
<Seveas> Rounin, you might have been bitten by the initrd bug that was present for a week in the kernel packages :)
<Seveas> did it say: VFS not syncing, attempying to kill init
<Seveas> or pivot_root: $something not found
<Rounin> Seveas: Ah!
<Rounin> That seems possible
<Rounin> Cheers
<Seveas> Rounin, on what type of harddisk were you installing Ubuntu?
<chrisxp> wtf is ubuntu?
<kcburyshaker> lol
<cyphase> a Linux distro
<kcburyshaker> something that made me uninstall winxp
<Echylo> hmm
<cyphase> lol kc
<Echylo> in our language they say "hello" when they come in a channel
<Echylo> not 'wtf is ???"
<chrisxp> hello
<chrisxp> hello
<Seveas> chrisxp, Ubuntu is an african word that means Humanity to Others
<Echylo> :)
<chrisxp> hello hello , hi, how r u, hello
<cyphase> or hi, or hey, or something that starts with an h
<cyphase> :)
<Heimdall> ubuntu is really not a developper/scientist distribution, ther is not even gnuplot :):):)
<chrisxp> hmmm
<Seveas> Heimdall, of course there is...
<chrisxp> heil hitler!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<chrisxp> it starts with h
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*abc@86.120.136.*]  by Seveas
* chrisxp was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<cyphase> Heimdall, maybe not by default
<Echylo> lel
<Heimdall> Seveas : not by default
<Echylo> that was quick
<Seveas> Heimdall, of course not
<Heimdall> and worst, no in the cd !!!!
<kcburyshaker> seems he was a troublemaker
<Seveas> Heimdall, how many people will use it?
<Heimdall> Seveas : of course ??
<Heimdall> Seveas : I don't know... me everyday :-D
<Seveas> Heimdall, it's not used by enough people to be included on the cd
<cyphase> Heimdall, it's in universe
<Seveas> the CD has limited space...
<Heimdall> Seveas : but it could be on the cd
<Heimdall> Seveas : well do more cds
<cyphase> Heimdall, there should be only one cd
<kcburyshaker> lol
<Heimdall> Seveas : how many people don't have internet connection ?
<Echylo> what is gnuplot btw?
<Seveas> Heimdall, no, Ubuntu is and probably always will be one cd
<cyphase> Heimdall, how many people need gnuplot
<Seveas> Echylo, apt-cache show gnuplot
<Seveas> :)
<znh> AAAH WIRELESS WORKS !!
<kcburyshaker> i think it is a goal of ubuntu to be on one cd   makes things simpler for humanity
<Heimdall> Seveas : I think this is a big problem with linux.. if you don't have the internet access... you're lost
<dougsk> Heimdall, they do a dvd make a dvd.
<mark_> I installed zsnes and dosbox from the Package Manager but where does it put the installed files?
<Echylo> oh I see
<Seveas> Heimdall, same goes for windows...
<cyphase> Heimdall, same with windows
<Echylo> that explains the plot :p
<cyphase> lol
<Seveas> mark_, dpkg -L zsnes
<Heimdall> Seveas ? with windows what ?
<kcburyshaker> well   one thing for windows   if you dont have internet access   you cant get viruses
<mark_> Seveas, do I put that in the terminal?
<Echylo> not all software is included with windows
<Seveas> Heimdall, how are you going to install software on windows without internet connection?
<Heimdall> lol
<cyphase> you'll get problems in windows and not even have an internet connection
<kcburyshaker> true that too
<Echylo> you get even problems looking at it
<Heimdall> Seveas : you buy it :p
<Seveas> mark_, yes
<kcburyshaker> if you blink at the monitor wrong   winblows will crash
<mark_> ok
<cyphase> Heimdall, then but gnuplot
<cyphase> ;)
<cyphase> buy*
<Heimdall> lol :)
<Seveas> Heimdall, so, for linux you replace buy with download in an internetcafe and burn
<Heimdall> okay okay okay you win :)
<Seveas> costs you money too...
<dougsk> Heimdall, I suppose you could buy a set of disks from cheapbytes
<mark_> excellent thanks Seveas! :)
<Seveas> and GNU software can be ordered on CD from the Free Software Foundation...
<Heimdall> Seveas : it is surely less accessible for "base people"
<Echylo> and how are you gonna order it?
<kcburyshaker> thats GNUrific!
<Echylo> without internet?
<cyphase> phone
<Seveas> Echylo, by writing a letter to the FSF
<cyphase> or mail
<kcburyshaker> smoke signals
<Echylo> wooh
<Echylo> writing letters
<cyphase> morse code
<mark_> its a hell of a lot faster with OpenGL in Ubuntu too and completely fullscreen
<Chronos1> ok...looking for a linux/laptop guru...older Dell laptop hangs after the first three language choice screen
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<Chronos1> don't know linux well enough yet to figure out whats going on next
<Seveas> Chronos1, which screen do you mean?
<Echylo> install screen? :)
<Seveas> in the installer?
<Chronos1> after the boot..you get three screens...default is us...english...
<Chronos1> there are three screens that you have those choices
<Seveas> Chronos1, if this is the install/live CD, try booting with different acpi options
<Seveas> like acpi=off
<green-> how do you get root file privs/root term in ubuntu shell ... X died and I need root priv to change the xorg.conf
<lsuactiafner> btw, nforce4 chipset temperature sensors.. anyone got it workin?
<lsuactiafner> 0000:00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation CK804 SMBus (rev a2)
<Seveas> green-, use sudo
<green-> danke
<Seveas> green: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<redlounge> hi. anyone can tell me how to set the screen resolution at booting to 1400x1050?
<green-> anyone else have ubuntu on their laptop and have issues w/ X not coming back after a lid close?
<lsuactiafner> redlounge : edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Seveas> redlounge, you mean during bootup or the graphical stuff starting with the login screen?
<redlounge> lsuactiafner: during boot process?
<redlounge> during boot
<Seveas> redlounge, you need to add a framebuffer option to the #kopt line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<redlounge> Seveas: X is ok
<Seveas> redlounge, ah ok, well, that doesn't hold for X :)
<Seveas> for X it's simply what lsuactiafner said :)
<lukus001> I just downlaoded real player and installed it.   When i goto applications>Sound & video>Real player nothing happens
<Rounin> Seveas: I dunno, my internal laptop hard disk
<redlounge> Seveas: isnt it the option vga=xxx?
<green-> anyone have DVDs playing in ubuntu - if so, how? :)
<Seveas> Rounin, ah ok that's no fancy stuff, so yeah you got bitten by that bug :)
<Seveas> redlounge, yes
<Seveas> lukus001, try starting it from the terminal
<lukus001> Seveas: how do i do that via terminal?
<Demian___> hello
<Seveas> lukus001, try to figure out the command to start it
<Demian___> does anyone know a working torrent for the linux install cd?
<Micksa> remind me, when is breezy due for release?
<Echylo> october?
<Seveas> in the terminal type real and hit tab twice for tab completion suggestions
<Echylo> dunno for sure
<Seveas> october
<d0nk`> Demian___: check ubuntu.com
<Rounin> Seveas: Thanks for the help though! I feel like trying again now... Fedora Core is nice and all, but it's still just a byproduct of a corporation
<gabriel82> how can i unistall all the packages that were installed with kubuntu-desktop?
<Demian___> d0nk`,  that one doesn't work
<lukus001> Seveas: I dont know :s
<Demian___> that's why I ask
<d0nk`> that torrent?
<bethor> hi. How can I leave a process running after logging out of a ssh session?
<d0nk`> odd... i downloaded it the other day
<MDM> how can I share folders from a windows computer like mapped drives?
<d0nk`> samba
<XandriX> what does netdev watchdog eth0 transmit times out meen ??
<Rounin> bethor: With screen I suppose
<lsuactiafner> bethor : screen run_process
<resiak> gabriel82: deborphan ?
<lsuactiafner> then screen -d
<lsuactiafner> and then exit ssh
<lukus001> Seveas: i get a bunch of errors or somin running from terminal
<bethor> Rounin, lsuactiafner, thanks. I am rtfm :-)
<gabriel82> resiak: what's that?
<resiak> gabriel82: apt-cache show deborphan
<Demian___> is there a working torrent anywhere?
<Demian___> and can someone direct me to it :)
<Demian___> please
<Demian___> it's taking me three hours to download the iso
<gabriel82> resiak: how do i use it?
<Demian___> and I know it'll go faster with azureus
<MDM> how do I enable vsync in the nvidia drivers?
<resiak> gabriel82: Install it, then man deborphan
<xinud> great work Kubuntu team !! congrats
<gabriel82> resiak: thanks
<nicolette_> hi
<resiak> gabriel82: The manual will tell you more
<Seveas> lukus001, can you paste the errors at paste.ubuntulinux.nl please
<XandriX> does anyone know what does netdev watchdog eth0 transmit times out meen ??
<Seveas> gabriel82, deborphan is quite useless for you
<lukus001> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/125
<Seveas> gabriel82, try debfoster instead :)
<Seveas> lukus001, have you tried installing your own themes/theme engine?
<resiak> Seveas: Hmm?
<lukus001> Seveas: don't think so...i don't know what that is
<Seveas> resiak?
<resiak> Seveas: Why is deborphan useless?
<Seveas> resiak, deborphan only lists things
<Seveas> debfoster is a great tool for uninstaling unneeded stuff
<resiak> Seveas: apt-get remove `deborphan` ?
<Seveas> lukus001, try: sudo aptitude install gtk2-engines-smooth
<Seveas> resiak, eeek
<newbie_linux> hello
<lsuactiafner> wow my neighbor is hot
<Seveas> that'll remove all orphans
<Seveas> and not recurse
<newbie_linux> is there an easy way where i can reinstall ubuntu?
<lsuactiafner> screw linux, i'm going to put effort into meeting her..
<znh> lsuactiafner: peeping at your neightbor :P ?
<resiak> Seveas: Hmm, true. I use aptitude, so :)
<flodine> can i install kubuntu with my ubuntu
<Seveas> debfoster lets you choose per orphan whether to keep, uninstall or recursive ly uninstall it
<Seveas> resiak, even aptitude cannot handle everything :)
<lsuactiafner> znh : sadly no, she came to ask if there was varsity church tonight
<ivanox> which is the shortcut to switch between virtual desktops?
<newbie_linux> or is there a way where i can put Ubuntu back to the way it was in the beginning?
<znh> ivanox: what wm?
<lukus001> Seveas: just done that, it installed but realplayer still doesnt work
<dantheman64> ivanox, you have to set it in System -> Prefs -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<dantheman64> it's near the bottom of the list
<Seveas> ivanox, look at system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts
<lsuactiafner> most of the questions here is 'how do i play my favourite pron movie...'
<dantheman64> I have Alt+(1-4) set for the defaults
<flodine> how do i install KUBUNTU
<dantheman64> Seavas ;-)
<znh> lsuactiafner: so?
<resiak> Seveas: Sure it can.
<lsuactiafner> ubuntu should make one comamnd to install mplayer vlc ect and get it done with
<Seveas> flodine, put the cd in your pc, boot and follow instructions...
<znh> anyways anyone here got the rt2500 working?
<lukus001> Seveas: actuall it didnt install anything by the looks but it done something ^
<Seveas> resiak, changing dependencies on upgrades sometimes go unnoticed :)
<flodine> seveas i already got ubuntu installed
<Seveas> lukus001: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<dantheman64> Hey all... does anyone know how to run Counter-Strike Source in Ubuntu?
<Seveas> go there and see whether your problem is mentioned
<Seveas> flodine, sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<resiak> Seveas: Hmm.
<znh> dantheman64: steam doesn't work with wine
<lukus001> Seveas: ok ill ahve a look there =)
<jedipottsy> hey
<dantheman64> znh: Thanks. What about Cedega?
<znh> dantheman64: didn't try that one yet
<jedipottsy> can someone give me a hand, with getting sound working? - how do i get the latest alsa drivers? ie what apt-get command
<rc51woody> have a question
<flodine> is kubuntu as good as ubuntu
<znh> jedipottsy: alsa :)
<dantheman64> znh, do you know anyone who got it to work at all?
<ivanox> got cedega to work?
<Seveas> flodine, it's basically the same distribution, so 'as good as' will merely depend on whether you like KDE or Gnome better
<znh> dantheman64: nope.. you may try the non-steam version, but that's only for 1.6 (LAN ONLY)
<ivanox> dantheman64, read query
<jedipottsy> how do i update alsa drivers?
<resiak> dantheman64: It works with Cedega, I hear
<jedipottsy> apt-get install alsa?
<znh> jedipottsy: that would install it yes
<znh> resiak: does it?
<resiak> znh: So I hear. That's why I said "It works with Cedega, I hear".
<jedipottsy> znh, it says installed
<masahiro> is it easy to get kde installed on ubuntu with out downloading kubuntu?
<znh> resiak: horay, going to try that then
<jedipottsy> znh, and cant be updated
<znh> jedipottsy: congrats
<znh> jedipottsy: why do you want to upgrade a up2date package?
<jedipottsy> znh, but sound still dont work, and i followed the guide on ubuntuguide still dont work
<jedipottsy> on FC4 - which sucks btw, i had to update the alsa drivers b4 it would work
<green-> fc4 is fine, imho - red hat is just not a desktop distro, out of the box, as far as i see it.. other distros are much better for that
<green-> fedora, rather
<green-> what are you guys using to play dvds on ubuntu?
<jedipottsy> i liked fc3, but the included gcc4 in fc4 makes things a pain
<jedipottsy> o ye, how do i enable laptop featues? ie laptop suspend, and battery?
<HWolf> jedipottsy, you're in for a rough ride, Ubuntu is converting to gcc4 for the next release
<jedipottsy> ino, but hopefully by that time, most of the apps, will be gcc4 compatible - ie wine dont work
<Zukero> hello
<jedipottsy> hi
<green-> jedipottsy: i'm embarking on the same laptop stuff.. when you figure out stuff.. /msg me :) bbl
<jedipottsy> green-, sure
<lsuactiafner> Read 7.1 of 11 KiB of data, 2 KiB/sec.
<Zukero> i'm trying to set up a ftp server to exchange file with friends, i installes vsftpd, but i'm completely lost...
<lsuactiafner> rofl
<lsuactiafner> Zukero : proftpd is nicer
<Zukero> well
<Zukero> which one is nicer seems quite a personnal opinion
<Zukero> i tried proftpd too
<Zukero> and i'm as lost with one or another
<lsuactiafner> proftpd will get you laid
<Zukero> and
<Zukero> will you be able to help me set proftpd up ?
<jedipottsy> green-, however im unable to get wireless working on my IPN2200 and i have tried alot, so if u have an incompatible Wirelesscard, then u might not be able to get it working
<Zukero> i really don't mind which one to use
<Danar> um, i need some help...
<lsuactiafner> Zukero : dont have time, eating and back to studyin
<Danar> i'm trying to use gparted to resize a partition, and something went wrong
<Zukero> ok
<lsuactiafner> basically just lookin @ irc
<Demian___> hello
<Zukero> yeah i know this kind of stuff well :)
<Demian___> can I install a new version of hoary over an old warty?
<Danar> it said there was an error, that it was trying to act on a busy device
<Seveas> Demian___, you can dist-upgrade to hoary
<Danar> said it was mounted
<Demian___> Seveas, no I can't
<kbrooks> why?
<Danar> but i checked before that and made sure it wasn't mounted. and even used lsof to make sure nothing was using it
<Demian___> Seveas, I wish I could
<Zukero> Demian___ , i'm no pro, but seems that apt-upgrade is here to help you update your warty into an hoary
<Seveas> Danar, you cannot resize partitions that are mounted, try using parted from a livecd
<kbrooks> +
<Seveas> Demian___, then you'll have to wipe it clean
<Danar> i checked again after the error, and it's still not in use
<Danar> Seveas, i am
<Seveas> Danar, hmm...
<Seveas> check te output of mount (with no arguments)
<Danar> i tried again, and same thing
<selleckus> do I need to have the cpu frequency meter running in order for ubuntu to scale the frequency?
<Danar> and it's still not mounted, and still nothing's using it
<Zukero> so anyone here have time to help me set a ftp server ? whatever the daemon, i don't care
<Danar> and those partitions no longer show up in /dev
<Seveas> Zukero, sudo aptitude install vsftpd
<Danar> :(
<Zukero> yeah
<Seveas> Zukero, and read through /usr/share/doc/vsftpd...
<Zukero> i allready have vsftpd
<lsuactiafner> selleckus : on amd you need powernowd running
<jedipottsy> ne1 know how to get laptop suspend to disk to work?
<newbie_linux> hi
<lsuactiafner> Zukero : apt-get install proftpd ; edit /etc/proftpd.conf and edit /etc/ftpusers and you are set
<Seveas> Danar, if they don't show up in /dev the system doesn't recognize them...
<lsuactiafner> all very logical
<Danar> Seveas, but gparted still sees them
<newbie_linux> when i go to phpmyadmin, i get this message when i try to login: Error
<newbie_linux> #2002 - Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<selleckus> ahh but if I have a pentium m on laptop it will automatically scle the frequency?
<newbie_linux> Any Ideas??
<Razor-X> I couldn't sleep well -_-
<Danar> i've refreshed a few times in gparted... still shows up there
<Razor-X> all night I had 'eterm' in my head
<Danar> but the partition isn't resized
<lsuactiafner> selleckus : yes it should.. as far as i know
<Razor-X> and now i'm here, ready to tackle Eterm again!
<lsuactiafner> Razor-X : think xterm
<newbie_linux> #2002 - Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<newbie_linux> any ideas?
<Seveas> newbie_linux, install mysql-server
<Danar> trying to resize hdb1, and hdb1 & hdb4 are no longer in /dev
<Danar> but gparted sees both
<XandriX> when ubuntu is freshly installed whats the default root password ?
<newbie_linux> Seveas, i thought it was already installed??
<Seveas> XandriX: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Seveas> there is no root password
<XandriX> i cant atm ...
<Seveas> XandriX, and please pay attention when installing, the installer has told you that...
<newbie_linux> Seveas, i already have the latest version it says
<kikkoman> how do i get sound with shockwave player?
<Danar> can anyone help?
<Seveas> newbie_linux, make sure it's started then..
<Danar> i don't want to lose everything...
<Rounin> Hm
<Danar> there's lots of data at stake :(
<newbie_linux> Seveas, can you please tell me how
<kestas> kikkoman: you mean the firefox flash plugin?
<newbie_linux> i would appreciate it
<Seveas> newbie_linux, invoke-rc.d mysql start
<newbie_linux> thank u Seveas
<kikkoman> yes
<kikkoman> it plays the flash but theres no sound at all
<Rounin> Hmm Seveas: My Ubuntu CD says "Warty"... Could that have been affected by the initrd bug you mentioned?
<Danar> oh, and they showed up in /dev before i tried to resize the partition
<newbie_linux> Seveas, I get this message: Starting MySQL database server: mysqld...failed.  Please take a look at the syslog.
<Danar> and i haven't rebooted or anything since
<Seveas> kikkoman, sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libesd.so.0  /usr/lib/libesd.so.1
<Seveas> newbie_linux, well, look at the syslog then
<newbie_linux> how?
<Seveas> Rounin, yes
<Rounin> Ah!
<Rounin> Well, off to linuxiso.org then
<sens> Can anyone help me install cadega / cedega / however it's spelt
<newbie_linux> Seveas, how do i get to the systemlog
<Danar> anyone?
<ThunderCracker> hi how long on average does it take for a new kernel to go into the the apt-repository?
<Seveas> newbie_linux, less /var/log/mysql.log
<kestas> kikkoman: okay
<Seveas> ThunderCracker, 2.6.12 will not be available in Hoary
<kestas> kikkoman: you need to link /usr/lib/libesdsound.so.[whatever version] 
<Seveas> Breezy has had 2.6.12 rc6 for quite a while already
<kikkoman> yup works now thanks kestas
<Danar> uh oh
<kestas> to /usr/lib/libesoun-- oh
<Danar> dmesg has a bunch of these:
<Danar> hdb: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<Danar> hdb: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=70722, high=0, low=70722, sector=70722
<Danar> ide: failed opcode was: unknown
<Danar> end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 70722
<Rounin> But it must be possible to get it from Debian's repositories even so?
<Rounin> Or is Debian even stricter
<Demian___> If I want to upgrade from warty
<Seveas> Danar, do not paste in here....
<Demian___> I have to update the source list
<sens> How do I update through the repositories? If I go there it has loadsof things but what are they? Do I install them?
<Danar> it's only a few lines
<Seveas> Demian___: One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<Demian___> and then do apt--get dist-upgrade
<newbie_linux> Seveas, there is nothing there?
<Seveas> Danar, even a few lines are a lot when it's busy...
<Seveas> newbie_linux, try tail -n 100 /var/log/messages | less
<Demian___> Seveas, you rock
<newbie_linux> ok
* Demian___ kisses Seveas on the nose
* Seveas hits Demian___ on the nose
<Seveas> :p
<Danar> well, does that help anyone help me?
<newbie_linux> Seveas, nothing to do with MySQL
<Demian___> auw
<Seveas> newbie_linux, strange...
<newbie_linux> yes, i know
<reka> Demian___: you should have given flowers first
<Seveas> does invoke-rc.d mysql restart work?
* Demian___ Pulls out some of Seveas's nose hairs
<newbie_linux> would you reccomend reinstalling mysql server, Seveas?
<Seveas> newbie_linux, first try invoke-rc.d mysql restart :)
<newbie_linux> ok
<ThunderCracker> Seveas: why's that? it fixes a bug that means my ibook can't sleep...is there any way i can get it with out a dist-upgradE?
<selleckus> is there a driver for the intel integrated graphics?
<Seveas> ThunderCracker, you can use apt pinning to get the 2.6.12 kernel
<kestas> selleckus: yes
<newbie_linux> Seveas, it says this:
<Seveas> selleckus, search the wiki
<newbie_linux> sudo invoke-rc.d mysql restart
<newbie_linux> Stopping MySQL database server: mysqld.
<newbie_linux> Starting MySQL database server: mysqld...failed.
<newbie_linux>         Please take a look at the syslog.
<selleckus> ahh thanks
<kestas> newbie_linux: take a look at the syslog then
<kestas> newbie_linux: at least go bother #mysql and not us
<refuze2looze> selleckus: yes. i810
<Seveas> newbie_linux, ok, it's time to sudo aptitude purge mysql-server && sudo aptitude install mysql-server
<refuze2looze> selleckus: i use it
<Danar> :(
<Seveas> kestas, who says it's a mysql problem?
<nalioth> ThunderCracker: ibook sleep?
<Seveas> might as well be an Ubuntu problem
<newbie_linux> Seveas, ok
<Seveas> and he looked at syslog already...
<kestas> Seveas: sure looks that way to me, does mysql work without setting any configuration options?
<dantheman64> heya can the guy helping me before /query me
<kestas> Seveas: on freebsd you had to configure it first
<dantheman64> I forgot your name, sorry :(
<Andlinux21> hi there
<kestas> and its probably the healthy thing to configure and read the manual before setting up a database
<Seveas> kestas, on ubuntu not, you can login as root without password right after install...
<Rounin> Hm, whatn on Earth
<Rounin> Ubuntu isn't listed on linuxiso.org... Have they gone daft?
<kestas> Seveas: what does that have to do with mysqld not starting though?
<Seveas> Rounin, try releases.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> or release.ubuntu.com
<Rounin> On it :)
<Seveas> kestas, maybe something went wrong during install...
<Andlinux21> i keep getting the following error
<Andlinux21> GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary
<Andlinux21> should i take that out of the repository listing?
<kestas> not likely.. the error is going to be in syslog isnt it
<Seveas> kestas, well, there was no error in syslog...
<xxenon> is "noinotify" still needed when starting a 2.6.12 kernel ?
<kestas> it did say to look in syslog, no need to throw the baby out with the bathwater
<newbie_linux> Seveas, Thank you so much, it works now
<kestas> but it said there was an error and to look in syslog
<kestas> he didnt even look
<newbie_linux> Seveas ROCKS!
<Seveas> Andlinux21, try apt-get update
<teroedni> hello i have a generic 386 kernel installed
<Seveas> Andlinux21, if that doesn't help: wait an hour
<Andlinux21> Seveas: ok
<scott> On my thinkpad the trackpoint cursor moves slower than the trackpad. anyone know how to speed it up to exactly the same speed as the trackpad?
<Seveas> these errors can happen during archive updates
<nalioth> Andlinux21: that just means there is no gpg key on your machine for that repo
<GNULinuxer> scott, which kernel?
<teroedni> in synaptic i see a possible to install linux k7 kernel
<teroedni> will that kernel run faster on an Amd machine?
<scott> GNULinuxer: linux-686 with hoary
<teroedni> and whats is smp?
<GNULinuxer> scott, is it 2.6.11 or 2.6.10 ?
<kestas> symmetric multii processor
<Andlinux21> i will try the apt-get update
<Danar> ok, gparted says: "At least one operation was applied to a busy device."
<Seveas> teroedni, it might run faster indeed
<nalioth> teroedni: dual procoessor (symetric multiprocesser)
<Seveas> and -smp is needed when you have a multiprocessor machine
<teroedni> ahh
<Rounin> Hm... There
<Danar> even though lsof & mount say otherwise
<refuze2looze> teroedni: on an AMD k7 machine it would give a slight performance increase to use the k7 kernel
<Rounin> There's no release that's optimized for i686 though right
<Rounin> It's the 386 iso or nothing
<Seveas> Rounin, indeed
<Danar> anyone know what might cause this?
<scott> GNULinuxer: 2.6.10
<Seveas> there's no space for multiple kernels on 1 cd
<Wimpie> Hi all, being a kde user I would like to remove gnome completely and reinstall gnome libs when needed.
<Wimpie> What is the easiest way to do this ?
<Seveas> Wimpie, use debfoster to remove it
<scott> Wimpie: install kubuntu
<teroedni> so the i just remove the generic and install k7 and all should work next time i boot?
<refuze2looze> Danar: try unmounting the device first
<Danar> refuze2looze, it's not mounted
<Rounin> Seveas: Well, at least that proves that 386 is still a decent instruction set :D
<Wimpie> I did install kubuntu but it installs on top of unbuntu and leaves gnome apps
<refuze2looze> Danar, strange.. i think that happened to me before too actually
<Seveas> Rounin, ROFL!!!!
<Danar> :(
<Seveas> Rounin, 386 and co are terrible instruction sets
<Rounin> They've got memory proteciton haven't they :)
<Danar> there's ~200Gb at stake here, and no one's helping
<teroedni> i can change the kernel in synaptic without reinstall Ubuntu?
<refuze2looze> Danar, did you try using gparted with the Live CD?
<Rounin> Imagine like... Z80Linux
<Seveas> why else would modern processors devote a third of their power into translating 386 opcodes into simpler instructions...
<kikkoman> im having trouble with the mplayer plugin..it hangs on buffering part =/
<Danar> refuze2looze, i am
<GNULinuxer> scott, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3993.html
<scott> GNULinuxer: why?
<teroedni> please
<Rounin> Hmm Seveas... That is pretty terrible
<scott> GNULinuxer, scratch that, I'll check out the url, thanks
<Rounin> And here Apple's changing to Intel nonetheless
<refuze2looze> teroedni: yes you can.. the new kernel will be in use once you restart
<Seveas> kikkoman, set ao=esd in /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<GNULinuxer> scott, the 2.6.11 has diff problem
<teroedni> ahh thanks
<Seveas> Rounin, intel has other architectures too :)
<Danar> i don't have ubuntu installed yet. i'm working on that. i'm on the livecd trying to resize a partition, but i think i'm about to lose everything :(
<Danar> (or already have)
<teroedni> then i try THanks:)
<refuze2looze> Danar, i think maybe it's because the live cd is using your swap.. i'm not really sure
<refuze2looze> Danar, just back everything up and do a clean reformat
<Danar> it is, but there's a seperate partition for that...
<Danar> refuze2looze, how can i back it up when 1- it's 200Gb, and 2- those partitions no longer show up in /dev
<Danar> ?
<wouterl> in the warty, is gcc installed by default? because the command gcc doesn't work (command not found)
<refuze2looze> Danar, it says "busy device" suggesting that the whole drive has to be not in use
<Seveas> wouterl, it's not installed by default
<Seveas> but available on the CD and from the net
<refuze2looze> wouterl: no, install build-essentials with synaptic
<Seveas> sudo aptitude install build-essential
<wouterl> ok tnx
<Danar> how am i supposed to prevent it from using the swap partition?
<Seveas> the livecd will not automatically use your swap afaik
<Danar> it did
<Danar> and is
<refuze2looze> yeah it does
<Seveas> oh
<Seveas> ok
<Seveas> Nice feature :)
<Danar> :(
<refuze2looze> Danar: i think maybe you can try using slack-live
<refuze2looze> Danar: i mean slax
<Rounin> Seveas: That new 64-bit stuff that they copied from AMD, what kind of instruction set does that use though?
<Danar> if i lose 200Gb because of this (again) i'll be pissed >:(
<Seveas> booting with the noswap option might help, but i'm not sure...
<Danar> if i reboot in this condition, will i lose data?
<Seveas> Rounin, intel did not copy their 64bit stuff from amd...
<Seveas> neither did amd from intel
<Seveas> and they use completely new instruction sets
<Seveas> Rounin, but that's way too off-topic here, use google to find the specs :)
<Danar> [...] ?
<Rounin> Aha
<Seveas> Danar, you can use umount to unmount the swap partition. Then it's no longer 'in use'
<refuze2looze> Seveas: how will he be able to install gparted? onto RAM?
<Andlinux21> all my xterm windows wont open
<Seveas> refuze2looze, hmm..
<Danar> would that be /tmp?
<Andlinux21> they just crash
<refuze2looze> i think SLAX can install programs onto RAM, i remember reading something like that
<scott> GNULinuxer: I don't see in that article how to speed up the trackpoint
<Seveas> refuze2looze, ubuntu does that too
<refuze2looze> oh
<Danar> umount: /tmp: device is busy
<Seveas> but you are limited by your ram size
<Seveas> and i don't know how big gparted will be :)
<DunkMaster> hey yo yo yoo
<refuze2looze> Danar, try rebooting with noswap i guess.. it's alreayd in use so i don't see how you can unmount it now
<refuze2looze> Danar, you didn't save any partition changes or anyhting like that did you?
<teroedni> works like a charm thanks guys
<teroedni> and girls
<DunkMaster> what are MSN protocol clients exept GAIM, aMSN and ayttm avaliable for Ubuntu?
<Danar> refuze2looze, yes!
<Seveas> DunkMaster, bitlbee
<kikkoman> is there a way to make the video bigger when watching trailers from "apple.com"?
<refuze2looze> DunkMaster, GAIM and aMSN are the best ones
<Danar> that's when it gave the error
<FirstLite> Danar: try "swapoff -a"
<Seveas> DunkMaster, or Kopete
<DunkMaster> ty Seveas, Refuze2looze
<Danar> FirstLite, hey, thx!
<refuze2looze> Danar, but i don't think it changed anything cause it returned an error
<scott> anyone using IMMS with BMP?
<FirstLite> Danar: no problem
<Danar> hrm, i tried again, and it still gave an error, though this time it didn't say the device was busy
<DunkMaster> oh
<DunkMaster> i forgot
<Danar> doesn't say what the error is though :(
<Danar> "Error while resizing/moving /dev/hdb1"
<narch> can anyone help me with hotplug? i'm trying to add a v4tunnel device to my network interfaces, but hotplug refuses to bring the interface up because it says the kernel has no INET6 support, ipv6 is listed in /etc/modules, and ipv6 is available after the system is started...
<rc51woody> having trouble installing java to firefox... followed the how-to but did not succeed...
<Danar> "Be aware that the failure to apply this operation could affect other operations on the list."
<Danar> (there's nothing else on the list)
<nalioth> rc51woody: WHICH howto did you follow?
<DunkMaster> Ayttm gave me this: Couldnt conenct to MSN HTTPS server (bad cookies)
<Danar> DunkMaster, might try gaim
<DunkMaster> im using gaim
<DunkMaster> ayttm is just fast
<rc51woody> nalioth: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<DunkMaster> and its slow machine
<Danar> so both give the error?
<DunkMaster> no
<DunkMaster> only ayttm
<Danar> then..
<nalioth> rc51woody: now that you've see it, the ubuntuguide lots of times, does not
<Danar> at least you can use gaim then
<rc51woody> dang't
<Danar> DunkMaster, look through the settings...
<DunkMaster> bah :)
<DunkMaster> i did
<Danar> DunkMaster, maybe compare them to gaim's settings
<Seveas> rc51woody, ubuntuguide is bad
<Seveas> rc51woody: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<Danar> look for something different
<DunkMaster> settings are exactly the same as in gaim
<rc51woody> nalioth: your suggestion for the best source
* Danar shrugs
<nalioth> rc51woody: here ya go https://wiki.ubuntu.com//AddingJavaSupport
<Danar> google the error
<DunkMaster> okay
<DunkMaster> will try
<DunkMaster> thanx
<kikkoman> when view trailers from "apple.com" site..the plugins great but part of the movie is cut off o_O
<narch> can anyone help me with hotplug? i'm trying to add a v4tunnel device to my network interfaces, but hotplug refuses to bring the interface up because it says the kernel has no INET6 support, ipv6 is listed in /etc/modules, and ipv6 is available after the system is started...
<Danar> so what am i supposed to do about a generic, unspecified error that might cause me to lose tons of data??
<nalioth> narch: give it a few minutes tween the same question. if anyone in here knows about that subject, they will answer
<refuze2looze> Danar, that's a tough one =p
<XandriX>  aaa ramorama
<Danar> anything like gparted which can cause data loss ought to be a little more specific when giving errors!
<Seveas> rc51woody, please ask first before sending private messages..
<arnonym> i've built a 2.6.12 kernel with dpkg and now i have the problem that all IDE drivers are loaded permanently and i can't mount local filesystems other than root
<refuze2looze> Danar, you really should create more than 1 partition where you can backup data and only format the / partition
<Danar> refuze2looze, i'm working on that...
<refuze2looze> Danar, hopefully it's not too late hehe
<rc51woody> seveas: can i private you
<Danar> but i have to shrink this partition, so i can expand another one, so i can move more data from this partition onto it
<Danar> so i can repeat, and eventually delete this partition
<nalioth> rc51woody: if you ask your ? in chan, more people can learn from teh answer(s)
<refuze2looze> Danar, i would try restarting using noswap like Seveas suggested
<Danar> i'm trying to move around ~200Gb total here....
<Danar> refuze2looze, i already turned it off, remember?
<Heaviette> "
<refuze2looze> Danar, yeah while it's already booted up.. sometimes things that make no sense work
<FirstLite> Danar: I missed the beginning of the conversation.  Is /dev/hdb1 an NTFS partition?  Did you defrag it before trying to resize?
<Danar> no
<XandriX> so will anyone tell me once that my ubuntu is freashly installed how i change the root password and whats the default
<Danar> hdb1 is fat32
<refuze2looze> Danar, ohh.. you're trying to resize a fat32 partition??
<bob2> XandriX: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Seveas> XandriX, do you ever READ what people say?
<refuze2looze> Danar, you have to defrag it
<nalioth> XandriX: there is no root account
<Danar> i'm trying to move the data to hdb4, which is ext2
<bob2> XandriX: that is in the FAQ, of course
<Seveas> i've told you that already...
<nalioth> XandriX: use "sudo" for all your power needs
<BrutusUnix> what is the divx decoder called?
<Danar> well that helps
<Danar> is there a linux defrag app?
<XandriX> my mouseis dead atm i cant rly open a browser
<bob2> Danar: no
<bob2> XandriX: sure you can
<XandriX> nalioth, u need the root password to sudo lol
<Danar> then how am i supposed to defrag it?
<Seveas> XandriX, READ that wikipage...
<scott> I remember seeing a cool gnome launcher program but I can't remember its name.. anyone know of one?
<bob2> XandriX: alt-f2 mozilla-firefox <enter> ctrl-l http://... <enter>
<Seveas> you don't need a root password...
<refuze2looze> XandriX, the root password is your account password
<Danar> i don't have windows anymore
* XandriX is frekaign tired of getting told rtfm all the time jsut awnser it damn is that so too much to ask
* XandriX returns to his slackware box
<bob2> XandriX: good bye!
<Seveas> XandriX, yes, it is if you keep asking the same questions...
<Danar> bob2, just to be clear, i mean a linux app for defragging fat32...
<bob2> XandriX: you're right, it would be way more efficient for us to paste webpages in here than for you to read it yourself
<Seveas> which can all be answered by the same wikipage...
<bob2> Danar: there isn't one that I know of
<Danar> :(
<XandriX> omfg
<XandriX> i get better suport in the redhat channel eeep
<bob2> XandriX: you were given the correct answer 5 times, I'm sorry if that isn't good enough for you
<nalioth> XandriX: open a terminal and type "man sudo"
<BrutusUnix> Think I'm going back to slackware also
<XandriX> trfm is nto a correct awnser
<bob2> XandriX: in addition to this being in the FAQ, on the front page of the wiki, and being explained in the installer
<Seveas> XandriX, if you don't care to be a bit cooperative, why do you expect help..?
<refuze2looze> XandriX, before you come asking questions here you should always check the ubuntu wiki, the ubuntu forums, google. then you can come ask in here
<bob2> XandriX: you didn't get a "rtfm", stop whinging
<bob2> XandriX: you got told the exact URL for the answer you asked for
<Zunino> Could anyone help me get my language and keyboard layout settings back on the KDE's Control Center (already tried at #kubuntu, but none could help)
<Zunino> At the moment the list of available languages is empty!
<bob2> Zunino: the options don't exist in kcontrol anymore at all?
<avinoam> I am using ubuntu on a dell inspiron laptop, and i think that power management is causing the computer to drop the cable connection after a while. how do i fix this?
<bob2> Zunino: did they used to be there?
<Zunino> No, they are gone.
<Zunino> Yes
<Zunino> And
<Seveas> avinoam, have you tried booting with acpi=off?
<bob2> Zunino: what have you changed since they were there?
<Danar> you sure i have to defrag fat32 before resizing it?
<DunkMaster> Danar: google didnt help
<DunkMaster> :(
<Danar> :/
<Zunino> The only thing I have done is trying to install the newest ATI driver.
<avinoam> seveas what is acpi? and how do i set that?
<bob2> avinoam: I'd be fairly surprised if power management caused that
<Zunino> After that, I ran fglrxconfig
<Danar> DunkMaster, does it save your account info?
<DunkMaster> yes
<Danar> DunkMaster, you could try deleting & recreating it...
<Zunino> And since then I havent been able to type latin characters with my US-layout keb
<DunkMaster> okay
<avinoam> bob2 it can't cause ethernet card to shut off on a laptop?
<DunkMaster> ayttm worked on DamnSmallLinux last time i used it
<refuze2looze> Danar, yeah it needs to be defragged
<Seveas> avinoam, when booting, hit escape to cancel the timeout, go to the line of the kernel you want to boot, hit e to edit the line and add acpi=off to that line
<jedipottsy> ffs this takes the pi$$
<bob2> avinoam: not that I know of
<jedipottsy> is there no auto detect audio hardware for Ubuntu?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how to install a tar.gz file?
<bob2> jedipottsy: of course there is
<avinoam> seveas can't i add that to my startup script?
<skaller> anyone here know anything about libgal?
<bob2> jedipottsy: perhaps your card is special and isn't detected
<Zunino> I will now try running fglrxconfig again, but I am not sure that could affect the options available from the drop down list on the control center.
<Seveas> avinoam, of course you can
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> or should i get wine from synaptic?
<Danar> DunkMaster, OTOH, another possibility is MS changed the protocol again, and gaim is updated, but it's not...
<avinoam> seveas how? and what is acpi before i kill it?
<Seveas> add it to the kernel lines in menu.lst :)
<jedipottsy> its an ATI IPX ac97
<bob2> skaller: what do you want to know about it?
<FirstLite> Danar: yeah, I'm pretty sure you do.  Although fat32 is (iirc) supported under Linux too, so maybe you don't need to touch it at all?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and wine tools as well
<skaller> who the maintainer is?
<reka> Zunino: sounds like fglrxconfig stuffed up your xorg.conf file
<Seveas> avinoam, acpi is power management stuff
<Danar> FirstLite, yeah, it's supported, but i want to resize it
<bob2> skaller: in ubuntu?
<avinoam> i see
<refuze2looze> Danar, you can try this http://www.nu2.nu/pebuilder/\
<jedipottsy> ATI Technologies Inc IXP150 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01) - straight from lspci
<skaller> yeah, i have libgal2.4 but the -dev package for it says 2.6
<Zunino> Yeah, thats what I think too
<avinoam> where is my boot script?
<Seveas> avinoam, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jedipottsy> but it dont work
<DunkMaster> Danar: possible
<Zunino> Let me try going through it again.
<avinoam> seveas i am on lilo i think
<bob2> skaller: how is that a problem?
<refuze2looze> gotta run
<Filo_> are there italian people ?
<reka> Zunino: dd you make a backup?
<Seveas> avinoam, ah, i don't know about lilo, sorry
<bob2> Filo_: #ubuntu-it
<Seveas> Filo_, #ubuntu-it
<skaller> autoconf scripts checking with pkg-config don't find the installed library
<avinoam> isn't the default lilo?
<Zunino> Good question :)
<Danar> refuze2looze, :/ is there anything that doesn't involve rebooting (or downloading more livecd isos)?
<Seveas> avinoam, no
<bob2> skaller: you're using breezy?
<skaller> yeah
<skaller> trying to
<Zunino> I will be back
<reka> Zunino: check the directory.  it may have made one automatically
<Zunino> Thanks for the help so far
<Danar> DunkMaster, make sure you're using the latest version
<Zunino> Right. Thanks.
<jedipottsy> lol samba works fine tho :D
<bob2> Filo_: please don't /msg people
<avinoam> seveas does GDE have a GUI power management setting area?
<DunkMaster> i am using the latest
<Danar> DunkMaster, which might not be in the repository...
<Danar> so check their page
<DunkMaster> okay, i will
<skaller> some of breezy works fine .. but not evolution so I'm trying to build from source
<skaller> cant do much without email :)
<bob2> I assume you filed a bug?
<skaller> how?
<avinoam> seveas where shall i put the line?
<Seveas> avinoam, add it to the line that begins with the word kernel
<bob2> skaller: http://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/
<skaller> bit tricky doing anything until enough of the base system works .. i could use mozilla mail client .. but don't ask my to revert to mailx :)
* XandriX hugs #ubuntu for supporting his little brother
<Danar> how come ext3 doesn't need defragging?
<bob2> Danar: because it places files carefully on disk to begin with
<nalioth> Danar: ext2, -3 and reiserfs 'defrag' on the fly
<Danar> nalioth, uh, there's an ext2 defrag utility...
<DunkMaster> hmmm
<bob2> I'm 99% certain that's not true.
<DunkMaster> looks like i do have latest version
<narch> danar, it hasn't been updated in years tho, if its the util i'm thinking of
<avinoam> seveas but i think i need acpi for some things... on my laptop.... can't i play with acpi?
<nalioth> Danar: where did you get it? and what is it written for?
<narch> danar, it used to be necessary, i remember having ext2 filesystems that were 20+% fragmented, but that was a long time ago
<Danar> nalioth, i just searched 'defrag' in synaptic, and there it was
<nalioth> and some fine soul has written a 'defrag' for linux to use on fragmented torrent files
<Seveas> avinoam, well, you said you sispected acpi caused the problem, so the first step is running without acpi to see if it happens without acpi too
<_kevin> Why can't i view videos online.. Being streamed... Like i goto MTV and try to view a music video and the thingy would pop up but i see no video
<virtuald> when using bittorrent and not preallocating space for the files, doesn't the files get very fragmented? is there som way to check?
<avinoam> seveas, and if that is the problem, what do i do?
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > hi
<_kevin> Firefox doesn't play it
<Seveas> avinoam, then you can google for a more specific solution ;)
<LinuxJones> Tallia1[UbuntU] , welcome
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > today i have a VERY BIG problem
<avinoam> seveas ok
<narch> virtual, the easy way to defrag them, is to just cp them and delete the original
<avinoam> i shall try
<nalioth> virtuald: sourceforge has those torrent defrag tools, if you care to go there and check
<virtuald> ok
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > kernel panic
<virtuald> thanks
<DunkMaster> what does gnome meeting do?
<bob2> Tallia1[UbuntU] : please don't tell us you compiled your own kernel
<bob2> DunkMaster: video conferencing
<LinuxJones> Tallia1[UbuntU] , you compile your own kernel ?
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > no
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > i didn't
<DunkMaster> ok Bob2
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > it's the original kernel..
<Danar> narch, doesn't work when you don't have enough room
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > http://spaces.msn.com/members/tallia1/PersonalSpace.aspx?_c01_photoalbum=showdefault&_c=photoalbum
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > at this page you can see my problem.. (third photo)
<_kevin> I can hear sounds live streams but no video
<_kevin> what gives
<_kevin> it's a real media stream
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > what can i do in order to fix it?
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > i'm getting crazy...
<LinuxJones> _kevin, what format is the server streaming ?
<_kevin> rm
<_kevin> i think
<narch> anyway, iirc, e2info will display the fragmentation of a filesystem
<Seveas> Tallia1[UbuntU] , have you been editing /boot/grub/menu.list manually?
<LinuxJones> _kevin, you will need realplayer to view that
<Danar> _kevin, try http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > nope.. i installed webmin grub module..
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > this is the only thing that i did lately
<_kevin> I have the codec alreadt
<bob2> right, so that would be it
<_kevin> already*
<_kevin> and the real player is broken
<Seveas> Tallia1[UbuntU] , have you been editing the grub config with it?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone use dosbox?
<_kevin> from the thing on the guide
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > i only changed a couple of name...
<Danar> well, i can't defrag hdb1 (fat32) or hdb4 (ext2) anyway, cause they no longer show in /dev :(
<Seveas> _kevin, the ubuntuguide.org os broken :)
<_kevin> i tried before it downloads and installs but it never opens up
<Seveas> Tallia1[UbuntU] , i bet you messed up there...
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > but i went on the grub channel and they told me that all was ok in the config file
<sig> anyone know where to get a version of "dvdstyler" for ubuntu ?
<Seveas> Tallia1[UbuntU] , try booting with a livecd and putting the grub config on a pastebin
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > it seems that there's a file system error..
<_kevin> Seveas I don't understand what you just said
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > but by explore2fs in windows i can acecss the root partiiton correctly
<narch> sig, its on either marillat or rareware's respository
<Seveas> _kevin: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<Seveas> go to that site..
<avinoam> seveas i have restarted, but now i can't see how much battery is left, which is unfortunate
<unreal> would anyone here have a clue why my wireless keyboard works, and the wireless mouse doesn't? (they both use the same USB receiver, and I know the mouse works after doing cat /dev/input/mouse1 (/dev/psaux appears to be identical to that too)
<DunkMaster> thank you for your help
<DunkMaster> bye
<DunkMaster> !
<skaller> oh poop, need kerberos 4 and have 5 ;(
<ubotu> DunkMaster: Are you smoking crack?
<avinoam> and by the way, i  found a bug in xine
<DunkMaster> me?
<DunkMaster> no
<DunkMaster> why should i?
<sig> narch: marillat's?
<reka> lol
<Seveas> Tallia1[UbuntU] , good enough, paste your menu.list on a pastebin please :)
<narch> sig, yeah
<sig> what is the full path so I can add it to my repository
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > btw i'll re-install grub.. but i think that the problem is the file system..
<narch> sig,  deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<DunkMaster> okay, byes
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > is there a way to fix the file system?
<avinoam> How do i write a script to run my cable modem logon script?
<narch> sig, or it might be on : deb http://www.rarewares.org/debian/packages/unstable ./
<Seveas> narch, marillat should not be used on hoary...
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > Seveas: ok
<narch> sig, be careful what you grab from those repositories tho
<Andlinux21> ubotu: lol
<ubotu> Andlinux21: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<xvlun> Tallia1[UbuntU] , fsck.ext3 if you use it
<mne> hi there ! I'm using a debian base install, but the Xorg with all its dependencies is from ubuntu hoary which is the reason I came here. My problem is that the Xorg (the process Xorg) uses at least 245MB RAM, if Xorg runs for some time it even uses more than 350MB RAM. I have no explanation for the high memory usage since the same Xorg packages on my other boxes use about 40MB RAM. Any hints ? Could it be the graphic driver module (I
<mne> use nvidia) ?
<narch> sig, they're compiled against debian, and sometimes rely on Xfree packages, and stuff, you can get into a mess if you're not careful
<Heimdall> Seveas : I have installed tetex, but this is not the same thing as latex ? :/
<Seveas> Heimdall, it is..
<Danar> how can i defrag hdb1 (fat32) or hdb4 (ext2) when they no longer show in /dev ?
<narch> sig, i don't remember any dependancy issues with dvdstyler tho
<Andlinux21> ubotu: i was just laffin at you asking him if he smoked crack
<ubotu> Andlinux21: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<xvlun> tetex is a latex distribution
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone use dosbox?
<Heimdall> Seveas : oh sorry... I typed tex, and not latex
<Seveas> mne, Xorg on Debian is not really supported...
<Seveas> ChurcH_of_FoamY: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<LinuxJones> mne, is your hard drive grinding away because of it ?
<reka> Andlinux21: ubotu is a bot :-)
<Danar> ChurcH_of_FoamY, i have
<Heimdall> okay... thanks :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> sorry
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Danar have you tryed it with doom?
<Andlinux21> reka: thanks but it was funny
<mne> LinuxJones, yeah, sometimes it starts to swap since all my RAM (1GB) if full
<gteppel> How would I restrict root from logging into my box, meaning that the user has to first log in with a regular account and then su to root. I've already restricted this for ssh, but I'm not sure how do accomplish this for the actually physical box
<Danar> ChurcH_of_FoamY, no... i ran the linux version of doom
<Heimdall> Seveas :it is quite long to download all the apckages :/
<Danar> er, doom 3 actually
<Seveas> gteppel, by not messing with the default config :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> where can i get it?
<mne> Seveas, As I already said it's NOT debian specific since all X related packages and dependencies are from hoary.
<unreal> hmm
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh i wanted to run doom 3.1
<LinuxJones> mne, that's horrid, have you considered installing Ubuntu or reverting to xfree ?
<Seveas> gteppel, cause by default it's disabled...
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> for dos
<Demian___> why can't I apt-get smeg?
<Danar> ChurcH_of_FoamY, which one?
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > Seveas: http://pastebin.com/301862
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > here it is
<Danar> k
<gteppel> k
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Danar which doom?
* narch returns to trying to sort out her hotplug problem :/
<unreal> I might as well burn the livecd disc and check if it detects my mouse there, and hopefully i'll be able to copy the config and get it working here
<Danar> maybe this: http://www.gamers.org/dhs/helpdocs/Linux-DOOM-FAQ.html#where
<LinuxJones> unreal, what kind of mouse do you have ?
<Seveas> Tallia1[UbuntU] , omg, you messed it up quite a bit
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Danar Thanx ^_^
<unreal> I have a wireless keyboard and mouse, the keyboard works fine straight away, the mouse doesn't
<unreal> but I know the mouse works after doing cat /dev/input/mouse1
<mne> LinuxJones, I used the same ubuntu package on my other debian machine where it just works fine. I guess it has something to do with the graphic driver module. I'm considering "upgrading" to ubuntu, unfortuately I currently have no time for it. (maybe in July)
<Seveas> Tallia1[UbuntU] , the initrd lines should be placed right after the kernel lines
<Danar> ChurcH_of_FoamY, np. just went to google.com/linux and searched 'doom'
<Seveas> Tallia1[UbuntU] , and definitely before boot
<avinoam> Can someone tell me how to write a script which runs the program "cd Desktop/netvision" and then "sudo ./cablestart.v031 kramer83 eth0"?
<Seveas> Tallia1[UbuntU] , that's what's causing this....
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > i tried..
<mne> LinuxJones, is there a way to debug the Xorg server ?
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > nothing changes..
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> duh keep forgetting the benifets of google >.<
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > i tried just befor i uninstalled grub.. :(
<avinoam> while of course prompting me for SU password?
<LinuxJones> mne, it must be related in some way if that's the only difference, can you try using the vesa module to see if there is a change ?
<scott> a lot of times when I change songs or skip forward (also in movies) in totem and other players I hear a loud screach. anyone know how to get rid of that?
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > do you know if in the net there's a grub CD ISO?
<Danar> LinuxJones, you have a mic?
<sig> narch: when I added a marrilat repo I got failed to fetch blah MD5Sum mismatch ?
<mne> LinuxJones, thats a good tip, I'll try it out. the funny thing is taht other people use the same nvidia kernel module and Xorg module and they don't have these problems ..
<Danar> oops
<LinuxJones> Danar, nope
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > Seveas: so i can reinstall grub :)
<Danar> not you
<Danar> meant scoot
<Danar> *scott
<Danar> lol
<narch> sig, yeah, that repository has no md5sums or something :(
<nalioth> sig: don't use marillat
<LinuxJones> mne, I have a GF5200 and xorg is using about 40 MB of memory
<mne> LinuxJones, I'm trying the vesa module now, I'll tell you if it changes my situation when I'm done. thanks for helping
<sig> nalioth: but I want a package that isn't provided by ubuntu
<LinuxJones> mne, GL :)
<avinoam> not everybody at once now!!
<narch> nalioth: you could try backports, but i'm not sure if dvdstyler is in there or not
<LinuxJones> Danar, that wasn't even close :)
<scott> Danar: not plugged in
<nalioth> narch: sig marillat and backports are bad. and left in your sources.list can break your system
<mne> LinuxJones, thats the same on my other boxes, Xorg uses 40MB Ram there as well. just this box I'm currently sitting at has this problem. So till later ;)
<Danar> LinuxJones, you typed just before he did
<scott> Danar: you think if I mute the mic that will get rid of it?
<narch> nalioth: i agree, but if someone wants dvdstyler, what choice do they have?
<LinuxJones> Danar, :)
<scott> Danar, or were you thinking feedback? it's not that loud of the screach
<Danar> scott, not if it's not plugged in. screeches are normally caused by feedback from the mic
<Danar> ah
<scott> this is a screach from the software
<nalioth> narch: dvdwhat?
<scott> I think anyway
<Danar> hrm
<narch> nalioth, sure, you could download just the .deb files you need, but then it becomes a headache if there are dependancies, and iirc, dvdstyler has quite a few
<Danar> never had a screech from software before
<narch> nalioth, its a dvd authoring package, takes xml files and vob files and produces the VIDEO_TS directory contents for a DVD
<nalioth> narch: i have seen a lot of peeps in here using bp and marillat with unupgradable systems
<nalioth> narch: better to figure another way
<FirstLite> Danar: Umm ... I'm not really sure what you might do at this point.  I'm no udev expert.  But you might want to back up your partition table ASAP.  You can use cfdisk, press "p" to print the table, and copy down the stuff on the screen.  This might help you restore if your partition table gets corrupted.  If it's _already_ corrupted, then I have heard of "partition guessing" software called "gpart" ...
<Danar> FirstLite, thx... :(
<Recyclable> lo
<Recyclable> i am having a problem with installing nexuiz
<bhna> me too
<narch> i don't suppose anyone here now knows their way around hotplug ?
<Danar> FirstLite, um... cfdisk doesn't show hdb at all!
<scott> is there a way to have gnome place windows in a better position? like use real estate as efficiently as possible?
<Danar> i am so screwed
* Danar screams
<Recyclable> anyone else having problems with nexuiz?
<wbastien> bhna said yes
<unreal> LinuxJones: did you see what I said or? :)
<Recyclable> anyone know how i could fix my problem installing nexuiz? :P
<Danar> uh oh
<Danar> i had to kill gparted cause it hung, and now it doesn't show hdb at all
<syntheticocean> Can someone help me get my sound working please?
<FirstLite> Danar: just to be sure: Did you run "cfdisk /dev/hdb"?
<ja> hi,i have no sound,everything was ok,i have sonud in all programs ,i restart computer and now i don't have sound in all programs,what should i do ? i'm newbie:)
<Danar> FirstLite, just cfdisk
<Danar> but gparted doesn't see it either now
<_kevin> what si real player for PPC
<Danar> wait
<Danar> my bad
<Danar> gparted sees it
<_kevin> what is PPC
<Danar> phew!
<LinuxJones> unreal, sorry dude I don't have a wireless mouse have you tried google ?
<Danar> forgot about the drop down list
<nalioth> _kevin: you run a PPC?
<_kevin> i don't know what is it
<nalioth> _kevin: macintosh hardware
<unreal> LinuxJones: heh, nvm then, google hasn't been much help
<_kevin> ohh
<_kevin> no
<nalioth> _kevin: Power PC processors
<LinuxJones> unreal, have you tried re-configuring xorg, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mne> LinuxJones, I just tried out vesa, it's still the same. pretty strange
<_kevin> i'm on amd
<unreal> yup.
<_kevin> so no ppc
<LinuxJones> mne, argh that sucks :(
<arnonym> i've built a 2.6.12 kernel with make-kpkg and now i have the problem that all IDE drivers are loaded permanently and i can't mount local filesystems other than root
<LinuxJones> mne, did you re-boot ?
<nalioth> _kevin: you are just as screwed
<lcore> Howto bind actions to mouse clicks? Is there a way to use mouse gestures in gnome (2.10.0)?
<mne> LinuxJones, yes, I did that too
<Danar> FirstLite, k, shows in cfdisk too with 'cfdisk /dev/hdb'
<enrike> who am i ?
<_kevin> why you say that Nalioth?
<nalioth> _kevin: amd64 and ppc arches are missing lots of nice binarys (like win32 codecs, realplayer, etc)
<Zunino> To whomever was helping me previously: the "keyboard layout list has become empty" issue has been solved.
<Danar> thought i lost everything for a second there...
<Heimdall> can I see the .bashrc-like files when I do a 'ls' ?
<_kevin> who sid I'm on amd 64
<rc51woody> ok i went throught the entire directions on adding java to firefox
<rc51woody> and it still doesnt work
<FirstLite> Danar: ok, cool, try to copy the partition table.
<_kevin> I'm on Amd Athlon THunderbird
<nalioth> kevin WHAT exactly are you using?
<FirstLite> Danar: And quit WITHOUT saving
<Zunino> It turns out I did have a backup and it seems things got fixed after I put back the files in /etc/X11 and restarted KDM.
<Zunino> Thanks.
<nalioth> _kevin: and what arch are you using?
<ja> anyone can help me ? please
<_kevin> x86 I'm guessing
<Zunino> Now... The only nagging thing is the cedilla () issue.
<Danar> FirstLite, oy, copy to where?
<Danar> no point saving to the hard drive. no way i'm writing all that out.
<syntheticocean> Can someone help me get my sound working please? I have an Audigy 2 ZS, and no sound.
<CarlK> anyone have a wi-fi detection app recomendation?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wow computer froze hard core >.<
<Danar> wait, i know
<ivanox> CarlK, Kismet
<iKst> hello...does anyone have expirience with ubuntu on slow machines ? i want to run it on P233 with 64mb of ram, will i be able to run gnome, openoffice and firefox ?
<mne> LinuxJones, it there another way to have a look at which processes use how much memory ? I use top
<CarlK> ivanox - thanks
<FirstLite> Danar: umm ... I though it would be only a couple lines.  Yeah, DON'T save to the hdd.
<nalioth> _kevin: then you shouldnt have any trouble follwoing the ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ instructions for real, win32 codecs, etc
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> mne yes it will ^_^
<_kevin> ok
<CarlK> iKst - I run it on exactly that - iw "will" run, but not fast
<_kevin> i was just wondering what PPC was
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> just installed ubuntu on a machene with simalr specs yesterday
<CarlK> iKst - wait... I have 96meg
<mne> ChurcH_of_FoamY, huh ?
<rc51woody> Seveas: I need help on the java
<CarlK> iKst - 64 is going to hurt
<zyth> iKst, I recommend XFce, Firefox, and Abiword, etc...
<LinuxJones> mne, ps -aux but I think top uses that neways
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> mne sorry wrong person
<mne> ChurcH_of_FoamY, np
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> got the name wrong lol
<syntheticocean> Can anyone here help me figure out why my sound isn't working please?
<zyth> iKst, you might look into a distro for low end systems like vectorlinux.  It's designed for older boxes.
<Danar> FirstLite, well, there's 4 partitions, and a line looks like this:
<Danar> 4  0x00  254   63 1023 0x83  254   63 1023   296511705   152231940
<Andlinux21> anyone using rxvt? if so how do you get transparent windows
<iKst> tnx
<mne> LinuxJones, unfortunaely ps -aux shown me the percentage of memory a process uses only. not the actual size in mb
<zyth> mne: try 'top'
<CarlK> iKst - you can use Ubuntu, just don't load up everything.  do a "server" install, then add X, a "light" WM, firefox, and OO
<nalioth> rc51woody: what is the problem?
<capi> in RFC 1178 it says to avoid using single tokens for your computer network. Does this mean name the computers something.blah ? I'm a little confused, as that sounds like it may cause more problems.
<mne> LinuxJones, so anyway, thanks for helping, I have to get back to work. At least I know now that the problem isn't the nvidia driver module.
<rc51woody> went through the steps
<rc51woody> and still nothing
<FirstLite> Danar: OK, that looks right.  Maybe you can ssh somewhere else and cut 'n paste into a file on that machine?
<Zunino> Sorry for the naive question, but how do you send a "directed" message to someone here on the chat window. I mean, some people reply to questions in a way that it is easy for me to spot the response, as it comes out red and begins with my name. Is there any special syntax for it?
<zyth> syntheticocean, have you made sure that your volume isn't just muted?
<mne> zyth, hehe, i actually wanted to know if there's a 'top' alternative ;) but thanks
<zyth> mne: oh ok :)
<Danar> FirstLite, got it saved somewhere...
<capi> Zunino, its just your IRC program tracking all the messages with your name, you can set it up to highlight certain keywords.
<CarlK> Zunino - i think you just ... yeah, that
<Danar> online
<zyth> Zunino, that's xchat being nice.  Type the first few characters of their nick (like, say Zun and then hit tab, it'll autocomplete, etc)
<Zunino> Cool guys
<CarlK> Zunino - type the first few chars of a nick (like Zun) and hit Tab
<Zunino> Thanks. It is indeed a nice feature.
<nalioth> rc51woody: the instructions on the java wiki page work well
<Zunino> CarlK, very cool!
<Zunino> Thanks!
<rc51woody> can you give me the link again
<flodine> how do i uninstall kubuntu
<rc51woody> i will go through them again
<Danar> FirstLite, so... what now?
<nalioth> rc51woody: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//AddingJavaSupport
<syntheticocean> zyth, Yes, I made sure the sound isn't muted.
<flodine> little help
<nalioth> rc51woody: what kind of cpu do you have?
<flodine> uninstalling kubuntu
<rc51woody> pentium
<rc51woody> 1.6 ghz
<rc51woody> 1.5
<rc51woody> i mean
<Danar> oh, anyone know why ubuntu doesn't detect the logitech mx500 properly?
<Danar> it thinks it only has 5 buttons
<zyth> syntheticocean, is it detected if you run lspci?
<rc51woody> on that java support page
<Danar> (mouse)
<rc51woody> i had to change each of the file names
<rc51woody> cuz there is a new version
<rc51woody> 03
<syntheticocean> zyth, 0000:02:07.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)
<nalioth> rc51woody: thats fine, as long as the general inst are followed, the version matters not
<rc51woody> i went through the entire process
<rc51woody> ill do it again
<zyth> syntheticocean, and do you also have onboard sound by chance?
<syntheticocean> yes
<zyth> Danar, http://www.glaurung.demon.co.uk/info/linux.mx500.howto.html
<Zunino> Could anyone point me to resources that would help programmers new to hacking Linux on how the cycle works? More specifically, I intend to modify the algorithm used by the window manager to choose windows' placement. Personally, I dislike the one used by default, in spite of it being called "smart placement".
<zyth> google's first result.
<zyth> syntheticocean, disable the onboard sound in your bios
<syntheticocean> In Bios?
<zyth> yep
<Zunino> I wanted to know how, after modifying the source I could get that change to take effect on my system.
<sktrdie> do u guys know where the ubuntu ass picture is?
<sktrdie> i cant find it anymore
<syntheticocean> Give me a sec, I'll do that zyth
<mdipi> Hey all, does anyone have any experience with PPC ubuntu?
<zyth> syntheticocean, k
<Danar> zyth, yeah, i know about that, but it's been around for a while now, and ought to be done automatically by now
<HappyFool> Zunino: you'd probably have to hack either gnome or metacity source (not sure which)
<Zunino> That would be Metacity, for Gnome.
<zyth> Danar, ahh.  Probably depends if anyone who writes the software has one ;)
<Danar> ubuntu detects my hardware better than debian though
<sktrdie> mdipi: i have a ppc computer, but not with ubuntu.. what do u need?
<Andlinux21> Danar I agree
<Danar> zyth, it's the best mouse, they should :p
<HappyFool> Zunino: i'm not sure what the 'correct' ubuntu/debian procedure is; you could start by trying to download the sources for metacity using apt-get source
<Zunino> HappyFool, the funny thing is that I am now running on KDE and the positioning scheme seems to be the same as Metacity.
<rc51woody> in those directions
<zyth> sktrdie, the install cd I think.
<rc51woody> for installing java support
<nalioth> mdipi: i have a couple PPC ubuntu boxen
<Zunino> HappyFool, Does KDE use metacity as well?
<zyth> oh
<rc51woody> there might be an error
<zyth> I misread ;)
<Seveas> Zunino, no
<HappyFool> Zunino: ah, well, in that case you'll want to hack kde source. i don't use kubuntu, don't know what window manager
<rc51woody> sudo mv jre1.5.0_02/ /usr/java/
<HappyFool> Zunino: sorry, don't know
<mdipi> Sktrdie: well I'd like to install Ubuntu on my ext. FW, can i do this without nuking the whole thing?
<Danar> wb FirstLite
<sktrdie> mdipi... well there should be the option in the ubuntu installation
<FirstLite> Danar: Sorry, I got dropped.  Did I miss anything?
<Wimpie> about ubutuguide.org : apt-get install w32codecs is missing.  Different repository ?
<HappyFool> Zunino: anyway, find out what window manager ;) and probably use apt-get source and 'apt-get build-dep', hack away, build and install
<mdipi> Sktrdie: There is for partitioning, but it wants to blow the whole thing away :-/
<zyth> Wimpie, I think it's in hoary-extras
<Danar> FirstLite, i asked what next...
<zyth> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I heard w32codecs is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats or http://ubuntuguide.org
<nalioth> mdipi: i don't think ubuntu supports installing to ext devices, yet. i tried and it hung on reboot (couldnt find the base isntall)
<sktrdie> mdipi: do u want to partition the FW?
<HappyFool> Zunino: it may be that the window manager is scriptable, or customizable, in a way that makes it not necessary to hack C/C++ source, but I don't know
<Zunino> Will building require me to rebuild the whole thing or does it just work as any regular modular build process, where only the changed parts wil be built and then linked together?
<mdipi> Yeah, I think it'd just be easier for me to nuke my internal drive and go from that
<mdipi> thanks for the help guys
<Danar> !gparted
<ubotu> Danar: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<Zunino> HappyFool, interesting. That is possible indeed.
<Danar> :(
<sktrdie> do u guys have the ubuntu asses picture
<HappyFool> Zunino: i imagine you'll need to build just the window manager. Seveas, do you know what wm kubuntu uses?
<Danar> !parted
<zyth> Zunino, you're probably best off to ask that in #gnome or whatever WM channel, they'll likely know more
<ubotu> Danar: Are you smoking crack?
<sktrdie> of the 3 asses touching eachother :P
<Zunino> HappyFool, I guess I will have a look at KDE's development site.
<Seveas> sktrdie, search the sounder@lists.ubuntu.com archive
<HappyFool> Zunino: maybe ask in #kubuntu
<zyth> ok #KDE
<zyth> s/ok/or
<Zunino> HappyFool, unfortunatelly, #kubuntu is way less busy than here and the likelihood of getting responses ditto.
<scott_> zyth, no luck. I disabled onboard sound and the audigy still isn't working.
<HappyFool> Zunino: ok, just a suggestion ;)
<XandriX> i think it stalled at un[acking postfix ...
<Zunino> HappyFool, thank you very much!
<Zunino> HappyFool, I will go now. But thanks for your and the other guys' help.
<Zunino> Cheers, everyone!
<Amaranth> Zunino: Sure, but I bet most people here don't know anything about KDE. :)
<HappyFool> good luck
<zyth> scott_, hm, odd.
* Danar likes kde... when it works
<scott_> The 'hum' that I get right now did cut out for longer, like it was going to work though.
<zyth> scott_, card model again please?
<XandriX> um why is it stalling at unpacking postfix
<Demian___> does anyone know how you can make ubuntu see your digital camera?
<nalioth> rc51woody: why do you say the mv command is not right?
<Demian___> at first he did
<dacrepair> can someone point me in the direction of a good c compiler
<HappyFool> dacrepair: gcc
<Demian___> en then suddenly it didn't
<Amaranth> dacrepair: gcc
<Danar> ubuntu is male? :p
<HappyFool> dacrepair: install the 'build-essential' package
<dacrepair> thank you
<sktrdie> Seveas: hu?
<scott_> zyth, audigy 2 zs platinum
<HappyFool> XandriX: you are installing from CD?
<XandriX> HappyFool, yeah well its the pc itsself that frose
<XandriX> lol old dumb machine that p2 400 with 320 mb o ram is
<Seveas> sktrdie, I assume you referred to the picture of 3 women forming a sort-of Ubuntu logo with their asses. A url to this picture was posted on the sounder@lists.ubuntu.com mailing list
<Danar> sktrdie, hoo?
<XandriX> HappyFool, ugg cat got at the power cord ...
<XandriX> damnit
<HappyFool> XandriX: feline extermination is not yet supported by ubuntu install
<Seveas> rofl :)
<sktrdie> Seveas: do u have the link?
<XandriX> HappyFool, when will it be lol
<djp> is the following really necessary under hoary? http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<HappyFool> XandriX: anyway, assuming your hardware is OK, it could be that your CD is bad
<FirstLite> Danar: OK ... Well, I doubt your part table got corrupted, but it never hurts to back it up.  I'm not sure what next, though ... you might try a) shrinking the fat32 part by a smaller amount (this might help because gparted can probably cut off any part that's not being used for data) b) rebooting in case something got messed up c) installing Ubuntu to another partition and resizing stuff once you get it installed.  Sorry I can't help more :(
<unreal> quick question, why would a bunch of modules be 'blacklisted'?
<Seveas> sktrdie, http://www.alobbs.com/images/3ubuntu.jpg
<zyth> what's the gnome equivalent of kmix?
<XandriX> HappyFool, assuming it might be old ram tripping out to but well for hte moment everything is aok exept my cat wont be later
<Seveas> zyth, gnome-volume-control perhaps...
<wouterl> i have a problem with ethernet. when i preform 'ifconfig eth0", ifconfig replys that the device doesn't exist... it's probably a hardware problem so my question is: a pentium 120mhz, does it use PCI 2.1 ?
<sktrdie> Seveas: awsome...
<zyth> scott_, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=18713&highlight=audigy+zs
<Danar> FirstLite, C) is a ways away. i already have 4 partitions, so can't make another. it won't let me make an extended one for some reason, and i'm working on having space for an ubuntu partition now....
<Danar> unreal, maybe they were conflicting with something
<scott_> I can't ever get into ubuntuforums.
<Anon3217> what is the minimum ram needed for Ubuntu?
<zyth> scott_, just click that link
<Anon3217> does anyone know?
<dantheman64> 32MB
<djp> Anon3217: 64mb should see you ok
<dantheman64> as in the docs
<unreal> Danar: how would I find out if that was happening?
<dantheman64> but obviously that's gonna be REAL slow
<FirstLite> Danar: To make extended partitions, you need to give up your fourth "primary" one.  If gparted is working OK now, try deleting hda4 (if it's expendable) before making extended parts.
<Anon3217> would 128mb be enough for it to run wo/ problems?
<djp> Anon3217: 32mb is also feasable
<wouterl> sure Anon3217
<rc51woody> whats the command for delete?
<Echylo> rm
<Anon3217> and, will Ubuntu dual boot w/ Win XP Home?
<FirstLite> Danar: To clarify, there's a max of 4 "primary" partitions, and the extended ones live in the fourth primary one.
<Danar> unreal, i don't really know enough to help you there, but i had to blacklist modules before due to conflicts. that's why i mentioned it
<Seveas> Anon3217, yes
<wouterl> Anon3217: yes
<Danar> FirstLite, none of them are expendable yet, that's why i need to resize them
<Anon3217> will the dual boot hurt the Win system?
<Seveas> Anon3217, about the specs: if your system runs winxp, it can run ubuntu too
<Seveas> Anon3217, it eill not hurt
<scott_> zyth, no luck.
<Danar> FirstLite, it won't let me resize it by even a little bit
<djp> is the following really necessary under hoary? http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<Seveas> maybe it will hurt Bill Gates' pride :)
<scott_> zyth,  can't get onto that page. EIther here or any other computers on the network.
<Seveas> djp, ubuntuguides is quite bad...
<Heimdall> HappyFool : oh you're back :)
<masahiro> I am fed up of NO SOUND!!!! ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<wouterl> Anon3217 if you have windows 2000, windows 2000 will boot slower because he can't recognize the linux partition, that problem is fixed in xp
<HappyFool> hey
<Heimdall> HappyFool : don't worry I have no questions :) :-p
<Seveas> djp, and that is absolutely NOT neccessary
<HappyFool> busy ;)
<Danar> FirstLite, i want to get rid of my fat32 partition by putting the data on hdb4. i already moved as much as i could to hdb4, and now i need to shrink hdb1 in order to enlarge hdb4 to fit more
<unreal> Danar: is there a file listing all the blacklisted modules?
<scott_> masahiro, I'm having the same problem. SB Audigy 2 ZS Platinum.
<Heimdall> hehe
<Andlinux21> maswan: you on a lappy?
<narch> bah!
<masahiro> scott_ I am onboard.
<scott_> masahiro, nothing but a soothing hum from the speakers.
<djp> Seveas: sure. that's what i was thinking... i couldn't understand why it was necessary. ok. thanks for the response.
<scott_> ahh
<narch> thought i had my IPv6 tunnel coming up properly, but no, not quite :/
<Andlinux21> masahiro: you on a laptop
<scott_> I don't want to revert back to windows, but there are a number of issues with this that are pissing me off.
<Anon3217> what about drivers. what if my hardware doesn't have linux drivers. what can i do about that?
<Danar> unreal, yeah...
<djp> Anon3217: why not try out the livecd first
<zyth> scott, you see the nice little speaker icon up next to your clock?
<scott_> No sound, 3 monitor multihead setup not working, network not working, loss of Photoshop
<scott_> Yep
<wouterl> Anon3217: most drivers are supported, i wouldn't worry about that ...
<mae> Anon3217: write your own drivers by reverse engineering :)
<Anon3217> i have. i am currently emulating it on vmware and i like it
<masahiro> on a pc
<masahiro> its onboard
<flodine> is there a command to uninstall kubuntu
<Danar> unreal, in /etc/modules or something
<Anon3217> mae: who do you make your own drivers?
<pinoyphp> ubuntu-ph?
<Wimpie> mplayer-586 is not in repository ?
<Danar> Wimpie, it is..
<zyth> scott_, ok, so right click the speaker icon
* djp is waiting for the nv driver to support opengl functionality in geforece2 cards...
<Danar> try universe
<Seinnura> helo
<scott_> zyth, the problem is, that the speakers are giving me the hum that I get when the pc is shut off .With windows I had the problem, but it went away when the drivers were loaded.
<Danar> or multiverse
<narch> danar, multiverse, i think
<scott_> zyth, ok
<Seinnura> any idea why i can't access dos floppy with long filename?
<zyth> scott_, select 'open volume control'
<Anon3217> hwo do you make your own drivers?
<scott_> zyth, ok
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how to install a tar.gz file?
<narch> altho i've never gotten AC3 playback working with the mplayer in multiverse :/
<Danar> Anon3217, very carefully :p
<zyth> scott_, what's the window say at the top (mine says 'Soundblaster LIVE! Alsa)
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: you don't. you expand that file
<narch> altho it may well be an alsa config issue
<Seinnura> anyway i've force it with -t vfat
<scott_> zyth, Sound Blaster Audigy2(Alsa Mixer)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so it's like a .zip file?
<Danar> ChurcH_of_FoamY, .tar.gz is a compressed/zipped file
<Anon3217> danar: ha ha. what about hardware that doesn't have linux drivers for it?
<green-> okay.. had some good breakfast.. now back to DVD playing.. anyone doing this successfully under ubuntu/linux in general?
<masahiro> i dont get any sound at all
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok cool
<narch> green, using xine, yes
<zyth> scott_, ok, and on playback and capture, all the volumes are set to non-mute levels?
<u19809> danar : is thdeb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-extras main universe multiverse
<u19809> restricted
<u19809> is repo not ok ?
<Danar> Anon3217, first you'd have to learn programming. drivers require low level programming and is for more advanced programmers...
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: tar.gz, tar.bz2, tbz, tgz, zip, rar, ace, amd more i'm sure i'm missing are compressed files
<scorpix> what i need to install to see quicktime movies in firefox?
<rc51woody> nalioth: i swear i went through the java directions 3 times
<green-> narch: available via apt?
<rc51woody> and still its not working
<narch> green, i even do DVD editing under ubuntu (actually, kubuntu)
<Anon3217> danar: i can't program though
<Seveas> scorpix: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<FirstLite> Danar: OK.  If you put everything back on hdb1, then delete hdb4 and make it "extended" (hdb5), you'll be able to make more extended partitions.  I don't see how you're going to be able to shrink hdb1, though ... I assume it's the biggest partition?  Any free space on hda/hdc?
<xry> how do i add screenresolutions? I added three when installing, i need bigger ones..
<scott_> zyth, yes, everything is full volume and there were a few mute icons a while ago but I unchecked em before joining irc.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok thats a great explanation
<narch> green, yeah, via apt
<Danar> u19809, that doesn't look official...
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thanx you
<Seveas> xry: GNULinuxer: To find out ho you can change your display's resolution, go to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<masahiro> ANYBODY WANNA help a really fustrated noob?
<green-> narch: i prefer gnome over kde, is there anything that the kde env offers that gnome doesn't that's significant?
<nalioth> rc51woody: i've installed several machines using them, and not had a problem.
<Seveas> masahiro, why don't you try the mailing list?
<zyth> scott_, we'll go for the overkill, select edit, preferences, and check the rest of the 'tracks to be visible'
<u19809> danar : it is on the wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats page ?
<Danar> Anon3217, even if you could i wouldn't recommend you making drivers unless you know what you're doing. and even if you could, it's not something that would happen over night
<scott_> zyth, ok, give me a mnute
<rc51woody> nalioth: would you have  a few minutes to trouble shoot mine?
<masahiro> seveas: mailing list?
<Seveas> masahiro, ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com
<Anon3217> danar: so what do i do? i want to use ubuntu but I cant find drivers.
<masahiro> what do i do? email them?
<Seveas> Anon3217, which pieco of hardware>
<masahiro> ive posted n the forums
<Danar> u19809, well i guess it's not in there. it's in the official one though. use synaptic, and go to add repository > custom, and check multiverse
<Seveas> masahiro, subscribe to that list at lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo and mail your question to that list
<u19809> has synaptic a KDE version ?
<Seveas> the smart people aren't in the forums, they're on the list
<Anon3217> an ATI Radeon 9800PRO Agp, a Creative Audigy 2 Z5 Platinum, and an external sony cd
<masahiro> well ive posted in the forum
<narch> green, i just prefer KDE, personal preferance :)
<Seveas> u19809, there's kpackagemanager and kynaptic
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how to force ubuntu to clean it's self up?
<Seveas> ChurcH_of_FoamY, clean up?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea after so many boots it automaticly cleans it's self up
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i think the default is 33 boots
<HappyFool> maybe he means fsck
<Seveas> ChurcH_of_FoamY, ah fsck you mean
<Seveas> ChurcH_of_FoamY, that's no cleanup
<Anon3217> seveas: an ATI Radeon 9800PRO Agp, a Creative Audigy 2 Z5 Platinum, and an external sony cd
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> fsck?
<Seveas> just a sanity check
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok
<Danar> FirstLite, hda is a hard drive i haven't touched in months because it has a corrupt partition table, with data on it i'd like to recover some day. hdb1 is about 2x the size of hdb4
<Seveas> for the ati: there's a driver in linux-restricted-modules
<Danar> FirstLite, hdc is the cd/dvd drive
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i thought it went through and removed al the crap ya don't need lol
<masahiro> im going to reformat and install windows soon and forget about linsux
<Seveas> for the audigy: search the forum
<Seveas> for the sony: no idea, ask on the mailing list
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> HEY LINUX ROCKS!!!
<masahiro> if you dont like sound then it does
<Danar> u19809, yeah
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but go ahead if ya like viruses, spyware, adaware
<masahiro> but if your pc is your tv, stereo, and the like, it sux
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> worms, trojans
<Seveas> masahiro, stop annoying people...
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> no you jst have to teach it to do what ya want
<masahiro> dont forget the numerous problems and security holes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<HappyFool> masahiro: that is a perfectly valid thing to do if you do not have time to resolve your sound issues
<masahiro> well it dosent want to do what i want it to do
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> in linux yea right
* mode/#ubuntu [+q masahiro!*@*]  by Seveas
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and yu have to make it do what you want
<djp> is anyone aware of a way to configure printer output settings like page width, length etc, using the default setup under hoary?
<Seveas> masahiro, please cool down a bit, ask your sound question at the mailing list and return then...
<Seveas> djp, system->administration->printing
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i thought linux at first was a waste of time
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and then i got to know it
<narch> djp, isn't that going to be a case of configuring CUPS ?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and i woulden't trade it for the world
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
<djp> Seveas: thanks
<narch> church, i wont detail my history with linux, except to say its been a rollercoaster :P
<XandriX> um should i put it in ext3 or reiserfs ?
<Danar> linux has many advantages over other OSes, but it does have a few disadvantages as well. mainly difficulties for new users
<nalioth> narch: you know it's been nothing but fun
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i bet
<Anon3217> for the ubuntu shipit, do you get just an install cd or both live and install cd?
<HappyFool> XandriX: i'd stick with the default, ext3
<narch> the most humourous part of my linux history, was how i got started
<aaron> narch: i think everyone's first encounter with *nix has been a rollercoaster :)
<Seveas> Anon3217, both
<daniel^> many difficulties for addicted gamers
* Danar got both
<narch> i was about to buy BSD
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea it is dificult to use at first but if you stick with it it becomes easyer
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> after a while
<narch> and the guy running the company told me 'try linux first, BSD is a bit pricey for a student'
<abbot45> how do i check what my network IP is?
<XandriX> HappyFool, im useto reiser in slack but ill go wiht what you say cuz reiser trips out on that machine lol
<Danar> i'm on the livecd now, which i didn't know i was gonna get :p
<djp> narch: possibly... under ubuntu everything is very much print and go. i only want to tweak things slightly. i had an awful experience using debian 3.1 with printing setup. there were other issues mind  but i won't bother going into them here...
<khermans> My GDM theme is broken, and I cannot log in -- how do i change back to default Human theme?
<netool> Hi, I am having a little problem : I have installed Ubuntu and it works fine, execpt the sound. The only sound it produces is the bleeps at startup.
<nalioth> Anon3217: you get a really nicely pkgd install and live cd
<Seveas> abbot45, ifconfig
<narch> this was when linux was at v0.13
<scott_> zyth, everything checked, unmuted, and cranked up. No change in sound.
<abbot45> Seveas, thanks
<Danar> abbot45, for your external ip, try www.whatismyip.com
<zyth> scott_, ok, go to System, Preferences, Sound
<aaron> khermans: how is your gdm broken?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<Danar> for your internal ip, what Seveas said
<narch> back then, a 'typical linux distro' was 2 floppies :P
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> <---gonna buy an aleinware pc with ubuntu on it ^_^
<FirstLite> Danar: OK.  To further complicate things, the parted documentation (http://www.gnu.org/software/parted/manual/html_mono/parted.html  see "2.4.13 resize") says that parted doesn't need to defrag a fat32 partition to resize it.  (NTFS does need defragging, IIRC.)  So I don't know why resizing hdb1 doesn't work ...
<khermans> aaron: it will not allow me to input my user and pass
<u19809> danar : just reinstalled synaptic (kynaptic is no as functional)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> seems they offer that distro now
<zyth> scott_, er sorry 'Multimedia Systems Selector'
<u19809> danar : but cannot find add repo-> multiverse
<abbot45> Danar, i already have that one.
<Danar> u19809, synaptic works in kde too
<aaron> can you get to a terminal?
<khermans> aaron: i tried to change to the Bluecurve theme -- but the files are not really there
<Danar> abbot45, now you know how to get both
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> brb
<abbot45> Danar, thanks
<scott_> zyth, ok, both are on ESD
<u19809> danar : I have installed it but still cannot find the add ->
<Danar> FirstLite, strange.. :(
<zyth> scott_, change em both to ALSA
<zyth> scott_, then hit test
<scott_> zyth, no test sound on either
<zyth> weirddd...
<aaron> khermans: try apt-get --reinstall install gdm
<Danar> u19809, Settings > repositories > add > custom
<aaron> with sudo of course
<netool> So how can I get sound to work? I can't access volume control either: It gives me the error: No volume control elements and/or devices found.
<zyth> scott_, I am somewhat stumped :/  The card is obviously detected and present.
<scott_> zyth, yeah. I never had issues with any other distros
<u19809> danar : donno what version you have but my synaptic has no repositories->add.
<zyth> scott_, you made sure line out is plugged into the right jack, yes? May sound silly, but it could cause problems, but be corrected in software.
<RobNyc-aWay> HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL DADDYS LOL ...
<u19809> danar : only repo-> new but that has no custom ???
<hondje> RobNyc-aWay: thanks, man
<netool> So how can I get sound to work? I can't access volume control either: It gives me the error: No volume control elements and/or devices found.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i do think that the other companys should make there free programs availible in source for linux
<Danar> no custom
<green-> narch: tried to run gxine and got an X error... (insufficient resources for operation).. any idea what might cause this?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i mean there free anyway right?
<scott_> zyth, it is. I haven't changed anything since I went from windows to linux except the OS
<Danar> u19809, forget 'custom' just check multiverse at that point
<zyth> scott_, hm k.
<Danar> then you reload the package info and it should be listed
<kcburyshaker> i have a question    i downloaded celestia from synaptic.....and now i cant find it in any menu   how do i run it
<narch> green, no idea, unless your X driver doesn't have xv or something
<zyth> scott_, try giving it a reboot, see if alsa says anything on boot.
<XandriX> HappyFool, so far no freeze
<scott_> ok
<XandriX> gonna go watch tv
<u19809> danar : I have no 'checkable' anything.  Just an edit field with section
<khermans> aaron: that did not work -- the Bluecurve theme is stil set
<netool> Anybody :)
<khermans> aaron: what file is GDM theme changes updating?
<u19809> should I type in multiverse there ? and for which URI ? all ?
<Danar> u19809, you're in custom, aren't you? :p
<green-> probably should upgrade to a newer driver.. this is the stock nv driver
<u19809> danar : either I am blind but settings->repository has not 'custom'anything
<Seveas> green-: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Danar> u19809, click settings menu, click repositories, click 'add' button, check 'multiverse'
<green-> is it effective to apt-get the nvidia drivers, or better to manually install?
<Seveas> u19809, are you on hoary or warty?
<u19809> danas : hoary
<narch> yeah, i'd suggest using the nvidia driver, unless you're a die-hard 'NO polluting my kernel' user, in which case, live without video playback :P
<u19809> seveas : hoary
<Seveas> green-, read the page at the url i typed :)
<kangpeh> too long you've wandered in winter
<Danar> u19809, then click ok
<kangpeh> far from my far reachin gaze
<green-> heh doing such now, thanks
<aaron> khermans: not sure. so did you install a different display manager then?  i didn't know there was a bluecurve display manager.
<u19809> my version of synaptic is 0.56 and i have not add button and no checkable custom on the
<kangpeh> Young green-, you can always create your own .deb ;)
<u19809> repository dialog
<netool> I am going to be completley bald soon!
<Seveas> u19809, you can also manually edit the sources file using sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Seveas> u19809: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<khermans> aaron: there is not
<Danar> mine's 0.56 too
<khermans> aaron: i installed the Bluecurve theme from an RPM
<aaron> khermans: and it broke your gdm?
<nalioth> khermans: aaron bluecurve rocks
<skalle1> anyone know how to fix this: (evolution-2.2:22754): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<skalle1> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<skalle1> es menu class init
<aaron> khermans: are you running warty or hoary?
<khermans> aaron: however, do you think you could change your GDM theme for me, close the window, and then do a "grep -Ri newthemename /etc"
<Danar> what's /dev/mapper/* ?
<khermans> aaron: hoary
<dacrepair> also is there basic stamp software
<HappyFool> dacrepair: what is stamp software?
<green-> narch: is there more i need to do to get DVD to play other than installing gxine? I get the same error w/ gxine I get w/ totem (error reading from DVD)... is it a codec issue?
<Echylo> software with a stamp on it
<Heimdall> viva linuuuuuuuuuuuuuux : ftp://mirror.linuxsoft.cz/wallpapers/264/orig00000143.jpg
<dacrepair> its a language called "basic stamp"
<zyth> green-, you need to install libdvdcss
<khermans> aaron: GDM told me that the Bluecurve theme was messed up. certain files were missing, etc -- and switched to another theme but i cannot log in
<dacrepair> its used on pic's
<narch> green, you might need libdvdread
<nalioth> green-: read what ubotu says
<khermans> aaron: the input box for user will not allow me to type in it
<narch> or libdvdcss
<nalioth> !Restricted
<ubotu> well, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<HappyFool> dacrepair: hmm. is it a proprietary language ?
<dacrepair> no
<Danar> Heimdall, estella warren :)
<khermans> Cany anyone tell me what file the GDM theme changes?
<dacrepair> its used to program PIC's
<Echylo> Heimdall, that wallpaper looks weird, like her head is put on it
<green-> hmmm apt says libdvdcss is only available as part of another package.. weird.
<Heimdall> Danar : actually I don't know her ;)
<Danar> Heimdall, google her
<aaron> khermans: not exactly sure. bluecurve is a gnome theme, so if you are using the GDM and not KDM, i don't know why it would break your login manager, even with files missing.
<Danar> there's better pics of her
<green-> ah maybe via the hoary extras
<HappyFool> dacrepair: propietary means non-free, controlled by a company
<wouterl> if I put a new ethernet card in my pc, will ubuntu create /dev/eth0 automaticly?
<khermans> I need to reset back to the default human theme!
<dacrepair> i know
<Danar> including the unmodified version
<Heimdall> Danar : I think... no matter :)
<HappyFool> dacrepair: anyway, using synaptic's function, i can't find any obvious matches
<khermans> aaron: could you please just update you GDM theme real quick to let me know hat file it changes?
<khermans> aaron: that wil give me an idea
<scott_> zyth, nope. Nothing.
<sens> If I've just downloaded an Icon pack as a .tar.gz how would I go about installing them?
<u19809> seveas : thanx ... any explanation on different between uni/multiverse ?
<zyth> scott_, :(
<dacrepair> HappyFool: do you know what PIC microcontrollers are?
<HappyFool> dacrepair: what's PIC again? programmable integrated circuit?
<Seveas> sens, art.gnome.org/faq.php
<HappyFool> dacrepair: i should, but i've forgotten
<sens> seveas: thanks man
<Seveas> u19809, www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<dacrepair> HappyFool:programmable interupt controller
<scott_> zyth, I even went into the packet manager and got anything alsa related.
<Danar> Heimdall, here's that pic: http://www.superiorpics.com/estella_warren/images/estella003.jpg
<zyth> scott_, unfortunately, I'm at the end of my knowledge on the subject.  Perhaps someone else might know more :( I'm sorry
<amonkey> what package do i need to compile something that needs glib?
<scott_> Well, thanks for trying!
<BROKEN_LADDER> IS IT normal for the encoding of a dvd to take 16 hours?
<selleckus> suspend the computer or do I need to load modules for something
<BROKEN_LADDER> on a p4 3.2ghz with 1gb ram?
<dacrepair> HappyFool: some yse a system called "basic Stamp" instead of "c"
<narch> broken, no
<Seveas> BROKEN_LADDER, if you didn't install linux-686: yes
<dacrepair> HappyFool: you may have heard of PBasic
<scott_> zyth, when the pc is booting up and all the processes are running through, the 'hum' cuts out and sounds like it's going to work when 'Starting Hotplug Subsystems' shows. Then when 'Setting up Alsa' shows the hum comes back.
<BROKEN_LADDER> Linux BROKENLADDER 2.6.10-5-686 #1 Tue Jun 7 09:00:32 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<HappyFool> dacrepair: google revealed this: http://www.parallax.com/html_pages/downloads/software/software_basic_stamp.asp
<zyth> scott_, yeah, unfortunately, I couldn't tell you why, I am stumped
<wouterl> small question: if I put a new ethernet card in my pc, will ubuntu create /dev/eth0 automaticly?
<HappyFool> dacrepair: i'm not sure if any of those are available in ubuntu's repositories; if not, you'll have to download and install from source
<Seveas> wouterl, yes, or /dev/eth1 if it's the second card..
<green-> bah, installed libdvdcss2 and still got dvd read error
<scott_> zyth, oh well. Thanks a lot for trying.
<Heimdall> hehe Danar
<FirstLite> Danar: If 'mount' and 'swapon -s' don't show any active use of hdb, and it still doesn't work, you might try parted on the Knoppix LiveCD or something.  Or getting a tape drive :)  I gotta run, good luck :) ...
<zyth> scott_, np, I hope someone can help you
<Danar> FirstLite, thx. later
<wouterl> Seveas: so if he doesn't do it, it's because he can't recognize it?
<jeroen_> Is there any general advice on what to do when your Thunderbird profile has gone bad?
<Seveas> wouterl, most likely
<aaron> kherman: try this- sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<aaron> kherman: it doesn't tell you what files are updated.
<dacrepair> HappyFool:not avalible for Apt-get rop.
<dacrepair> HappyFool:*rEp
<HappyFool> dacrepair: it looks that way
<HappyFool> dacrepair: i see there is some microchip related software in the repositories
<skalle1> amonkey, something like libglib1.2-dev
<HappyFool> dacrepair: picasm, picp and simulpic, for example
<dacrepair> HappyFool: really, i'll have to look into that
<Seveas> dacrepair, and gpsim
<jeroen_> http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gymnasium
<dacrepair> HappyFool: what did you search?
<HappyFool> dacrepair: i did a search for 'PIC' in 'names and description' (this is using synaptic)
<Seveas> dacrepair, apt-cache search pic (shows a hell of a lot irrelevant things too though..)
<HappyFool> yah
<Danar> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu # swapoff -av
<Danar> swapoff on /dev/hdb3
<dacrepair> Happyfool: thanks
<Danar> does that mean swap is being used?
<lukus001> I'm trying to install chroot... and i'm at the stage where it's asking for my locales.... which one do i use /find out?
<green-> okay, this dvd is working, but is slow as piss
<scott_> zyth, I got it working by plugging into the onboard sound, enabling it in bios, but... isn't that kinda bullshit? Shouldn't I be able to use the Audigy?
<HappyFool> Danar: i think it means it not being used anymore ;)
<kangpeh> ARRGH
<kangpeh> I can't play .MIDI files
<kangpeh> lolol
<Seveas> kangpeh, install timidity then...
<Danar> HappyFool, but mount output isn't changing
<jeroen_> Is there any general advice on what to do when your Thunderbird profile has gone bad?
<Danar> jeroen_, make a new one?
<lukus001> Can somone help me find out what my 'locales' is
<HappyFool> Danar: i don't see swap listed in my mount output, and afaik it's enabled
<aaron> khermans: any luck?
<Seveas> lukus001, in a terminal type: locale
<HappyFool> Danar: or so 'free' says, anyway
<skalle1> is there an ubuntu developers IRC channel?
<adnans> #ubuntu-dev ?
<Seveas> skalle1, ubuntu-devel
<lukus001> Seveas: thanks once again
<green-> is hdparm used to turn on dma on a dvd drive?
<Seveas> green-, yes
<sens> Can anyone help me install cadega, I essentially need a step by step guide as I'm a newb
<dacrepair> HapyFool: one mor thing, i know how to configure eternet cards but i have airsnort and a prizm card but not installed yet (hardware wise, not physically plugged into pci slot) but i want to know will i need to do any extra config or tell linux that i have a wireless card installed
<Seveas> hdparm -d1 /dev/your_dvd_drive enables dma
<HappyFool> dacrepair: sorry, not a clue
<Seveas> dacrepair, prisms generally install without a glitch
<HappyFool> dacrepair: no wireless here
<jeroen_> Danar, If I do that, how do I convert my mail and settings to the new one?
<narch> my orinocos all work without telling the kernel anything, at least, on sane distros, i gave up on slackware because of wlan stuff :P
<dacrepair> HappyFool: so it will detect my card on startup?
<Danar> hrm, i'm also getting an error in qtparted. also generic and unspecified
<Danar> :(
<HappyFool> dacrepair: um, ask Seveas
<HappyFool> ;)
<dacrepair> k
<Seveas> dacrepair, most likely it will
<dacrepair> k thanks
<Danar> jeroen_, you'd do better asking in #thunderbird on irc.mozilla.org
<green-> ah much smoother... now, if only i could get sound working :)
<dacrepair> well, i'm gonna reboot an install
<dacrepair> if i need help, i know where to look
<Seveas> green-, sound in what?
<dacrepair> thank you
<HappyFool> good luck
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> whats a segmentation fault
<Seveas> ChurcH_of_FoamY, that means a program is oopsing
<green-> saveas: guess my sound isn't setup yet.. haven't tested it yet.. but the DVD is playing w/o sound...
<green-> man dvd looks pixelated.. i guess that's just because its so much coarser res than the screen
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok because my grapevine program is giving me a segmentation fault
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i told it to use the wrong dir
<HappyFool> green-: step back from the monitor ;)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and now it crashes
<Danar> anyone know if i can defrag a partition if i boot from a win98 setup cd?
<green-> happy: yeah :) .. looks pretty damned good.. okay.. now sound and we're all set :) then i just have to get my LEDs working
<Danar> i doubt it... :/
<Seveas> Danar, that's not possible, you need to boot into a real windows system
<aaron> Danar: no, you can't.  it is a windows utility
<aty> anybody here that was able to config wireless on there system?
<Danar> aaron, yeah, hence booting from a win98 cd :p
<Seveas> aty, quite a few people actually :)
<aty> great
<aaron> Danar: i meant it needs to be installed on a windows partition.
<narch> i have wireless configured on my laptop, but its a knoppix install, no *ubuntu
<narch> s/no/not/
<Danar> aaron, oh. so i couldn't even run it with wine or anything?
<tweakism_> wireless works fine under ubuntu for me, w/ an intel centrino using ipw2200 drivers.
<aty> i was wondering if you had any links to sites with tutorials, i have a netgear wag511, which is an atheros chipset
<Danar> why does linux not have a defrag utility for fat32???
<aaron> Danar: not that i am aware of.
<Seveas> aty, atheros should work out of the box
<HappyFool> Danar: hmm. could it be that fat32 is not a native linux filesystem? ;)
<narch> aty, in my case, i just inserted the card and configured WEP in /etc/network/interfaces, and that was it
* Seveas uses atheros too...
<aty> excellent
<aty> thank you very much
<jamey3> Danar, why don't you convert from FAT32. It's age-old.
<green-> great.. going to have to build alsa manually. meh.
<Danar> HappyFool, so? it supports it. (can read/write to it)
<narch> my cards are all orinoco tho...
<aaron> Danar: linux defrags automatially. it isn't something you start up, like in windows.
<aty> well if it works out the box then it shouldent really be a problem
<Danar> jamey3, i want to delete it, after removing the data. in order to do so i need to resize it. apparently i can't do so until i defrag it
<jamey3> aaron, but I doubt it does anything to FAT32 partitions
<jamey3> Danar: ah I see. Sorry I don't know
<XandriX-> is there a stock kernel for pentium 2 in ubuntu
<jamey3> have you searched for "defrag" in packages
<aaron> jamey3: correct. if linux isn't installed on a fat32 partition....
<Danar> yeah
<u19809> anybody knows where transcode package is ?
<tweakism_> Danar: I'm pretty sure there are linux defrag tools available for fat32.
<XandriX-> there are i jsut forgot the name
<Seveas> u19809, not in standard ubuntu repositories
<Danar> tweakism_, i'd appreciate it if you could point one out...
<aaron> Danar: so is your linux system installed on a fat32 partition, or is it another partition altogether?
<Seveas> hoary-extras on backports has it though..
<tweakism_> Danar: Looking now.
<Danar> aaron, on an ext3 partition
<hondje> anyone know if a newer version of evolution is in backports?
<Seveas> hondje, there is none
<hondje> bummer
<XandriX-> Seveas: um im guessing a stock kerel is available for pentium 2 in ubuntu right ?
<Danar> i'm trying to get rid of this fat32 partition though. but i want to keep the data, so i'm trying to move it to another partition, which is half the size. both are nearly full
<aaron> Danar: I don't know of any linux defrag utilities personally. i'm sure goolgling around a bit will turn something up
<Seveas> XandriX, sure
<Seveas> use the standard kernel
<Seveas> linux-386 package
<XandriX-> Seveas: i forgot howto list packages with dpkg
<Seveas> dpkg -l
<jeroen_> Danar, Gparted can convert filesystems, do you mean that?
<Seveas> (for installed packages)
<Danar> jeroen_, it won't covert it without destroying the data
<aaron> Danar: mount your fat32 partition in your linux partition and back up the data. then use a linux install cd to format the fat32 as ext3
<Danar> aaron, how do you propose i back up ~200Gb of data? :p
<XandriX-> Seveas: thankyou and um in worst case i know how to compile my own kernel so ill do so Seveas what about available packages how do you list those ?
<tweakism_> use a linux install cd?  you can format the partition right from your running linux system.
<u19809> seveas : transcode in backports depends on libgcc1 1.4.0.0-7 which is missing ... ?
<aaron> Danar: very carefully.  :D
<XandriX-> Danar: dar and kdar
<Danar> that's why i need to move it from one partition to another
<Seveas> XandriX, use synaptic :)
<Danar> XandriX, ?
<Seveas> or apt-cache search
<swarm> I've tried to build last fglrx module from ATI with kernel 2.6.11-1-amd64-k8-smp and it's broken
<XandriX-> Seveas: thankyou once again
<Seveas> u19809, that one is in hoary-backports
<XandriX-> ubotu: lol nice nicknmae very inspired from this distro am i right ?
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, XandriX-
<Danar> this would be simple if i could simply keep resizing the partitions, but it won't let me, and won't even tell me why
<bleh321> i am trying to install ubuntu in a Vmware partition and the installation says i have no ahrd drives attached ?
<XandriX-> ubotu: hehe
<ubotu> XandriX-: I don't know
<u19809> seveas : it claims to find only version 1:4.0-0pre6ubuntu7
<tweakism_> ubotu: botsnack
<ubotu> thanks tweakism_ :)
<tweakism_> yep.
<XandriX-> bleh321: hehe bad configuration
<bleh321> bad configuration in vmware ?
<aaron> Danar: i think you can only resize partitions that are the same file system, but i'm not 100% sure. :/
<XandriX-> yeah did you create an ide harddrive in vmware ?
<Danar> aaron, that doesn't make sense.
<bleh321> no scsi
<XandriX-> bleh321: u should have made it ide its not recomended for nothing
<Lafitte-> what is best choice for movie player in Ubuntu ??
<mats> was i universal or univers or else what was it I needed to get in the apt-source list?
<XandriX-> Lafitte-: gmplayer
<Lafitte-> xine and totem are laggy
<Danar> prolly xine or mplayer...
<Lafitte-> XandriX,  ill ge tit now
<Seveas> ooh, freud loves you Lafitte- :)
<SirGir> Lafitte-, I use VLC
<XandriX-> Lafitte-: have fun hehe
<Danar> Lafitte-, there's a section on the xine site about speeding it up if needed
<Lafitte-> Seveas,  ???
<green-> any chance anyone else is running Ubuntu on an asus z71v?
<Seveas> Lafitte-, nvm
<Lafitte-> Danar,  ok  ill lool
<aaron> Danar: if you have two filesystems of the same fs (ext3), then resizing is easy.  I don't think you can resize a fat32 fs if the rest of the disk is ext3
<Lafitte-> Seveas,  thats not fair  hehe
<bleh321> ok , vmware 5 doesnt give me an option to have an ide hard drive
<XandriX-> bleh321: um yes it does if i can make it and i have latest vmware
<mats> does anyone know what i need to put in my apt-source list to get the newest packagets?
<XandriX-> bleh321: its when u creat a virtual machine
<Bramme> mats, see ubuntuguide.org
<Danar> aaron, i'm trying to shrink hdb1 (fat32) so i can expand hdb4 (ext2) and put more data from hdb1 on it, until i can remove hdb1
<HappyFool> mats: you can use synaptic to add repositories. no need to edit text files
<green-> umm.. why is the kernel-source package for 2.4.27 when ubuntu is 2.6.10-5?
<Seveas> green-, because you need linux-source...
<XandriX-> green-: some prefer 2.4 for servers and such
<mats> Bramme: thanks ;)
<aaron> Danar: can you back up your 200GB to a network drive, or FTP?
<Seveas> kernel-* packages are from debian, on ubuntu they're all called linux-something..
<Danar> aaron, not a chance
<bionic> Can anyone tell me why i get no results when it refreshes on this site, http://206.168.146.114/mx/AMAflashresults.html , flash works fine on other items. (this works fine in IE on my brothers laptop too). Thanks.?
<bleh321> i just dont see any such option, could you tell me were it is ?  all vmware says is "scsi disks"
<Danar> aaron, only have one functional computer
<XandriX-> bionic: what broswer do you use to see it ?
<aaron> Danar, why do you want to convert the fat32?
<green-> Seveas: seems like it's still a bit different.. 2.6.10-34.2  instead of -5
<green-> safe to use that 34.2 pkg though?
<bionic> XandriX, mozilla firefox
<Danar> aaron, cause it's evil & inefficient, etc.
<XandriX-> bleh when u make a virtual machine when it comes to create drive its ide not scsi
<bionic> XandriX, did you get results?
<XandriX-> bionic: do you ahve hte flash plugin ?
<bionic> XandriX, its all blank here, yeah i have the plugin
<XandriX-> bionic: i cant rly chekc atm
<aaron> Danar, does it have a windows installation on it?
<Seveas> green-, you're missing out on some clue regarding kernel packages ;)
<XandriX-> bionic: so you installed the plugin and restarted firefox
<Danar> aaron, i'm also trying to get it all on the same partition so i can delete it and make a partition to install ubuntu
<Danar> aaron, nope
* XandriX- is starting to have a headache again ...
<bionic> XandriX, yup, it loads flash fine, but i get no tekst where there should be the result list. Rightclick and i get the flash menu and everything
<aaron> danar, what are you running now?
<Bramme> how do i make grub to redetect the installed operating systems like it is done while installing ubuntu ?
<Danar> aaron, the livecd
<aaron> danar, oh- i see.
<XandriX-> bionic: odd
<bionic> yeah :\
<XandriX-> poor bionic
<green-> saveas: how do you figure?
<ivanox> anyone tried Firefox 1.1 ?
<Danar> it's not out yet
<Seveas> green-, linux-source version numbers aren't equal to linux-image version numbers
<Amaranth> ivanox: You mean Dear Park Alpha 1?
<ivanox> well, I'm talking about the alpha :)
<ivanox> Amaranth, yeah
<Danar> it's for devs
<ivanox> ok :S
<Amaranth> yeah, what he said
<green-> seveas: well, i'm just wondering what linux source the kernel on hoary is based on.. and which linux source i need to install so i can build packages that require it
<Danar> but it'll be an improvement :)
<XandriX-> almost done installing on the p2 started 10 minutes ago
<Amaranth> none of your extensions or themes will work with it
<Danar> svg support & all
<HappyFool> green-: linux-headers-386 is probably what you want
<Danar> some might
<Seveas> green-, the 34.2 linux-source package
<Amaranth> green-: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<HappyFool> green-: or -686 or -k7
<Amaranth> make sure you use backticks
<Seveas> and yeah, for kernel modules linux-headers-$(uname -r) is enough
<Danar> extensionsmirr.nl people will tweak 'em & get 'em working
<XandriX-> Seveas: apt-get -i dev-essentials fore the development essentials right ?
<chrissturm> xandrix: build-essential
<Seveas> XandriX, build-essential manpages-dev
<XandriX-> a pl
<XandriX-> *ok
<bleh321> this is weird Vmware is not giving me an option to use an IDE hard drive, although Windows under Vmware is using ide
<dacrepair> seveas: ok i installed my wireless card but it was not detected
<XandriX-> bleh321: ur not lookign corectly lol if windows is running under ide its czu u have that option when u create a virtual macine and only whenu create one
<bleh321> well i can delete the scsi drive and add an ide one after the vmware installation wizard finishes but the wizard adds a scsi drive without asking me when i select "install other linux"
<Andlinux21> anyone using openbox as their window manager
<dacrepair> seveas: and its a prizm card
<Karlos> hmm
<Karlos> hmm
<Andlinux21> Karlos hmm
<XandriX-> hmm
<XandriX-> lol
* Karlos wonders how many blocks in a 120 gig hdd
<Andlinux21> XandriX how are you
<dacrepair> andlinux21:karlos:hmmmm
<Andlinux21> dacrepair: lol
<dacrepair> does any one know how to configure a wireless card
<bleh321> if i select in vmware "install windows" then i get an ide hard drive by default
<larsbars> hi! new debian convert here... Q: how make the screen stop locking when i close my laptop's lid?
* XandriX- just realized his boxers are backwards
<dacrepair> lol
<Danar> why would gparted and qtparted be able to see partitions hdb1-4, but /dev only has /dev/hdb3 (swap) ?
<Andlinux21> is there a way to switch window managers without having to reboot i am installing xfce4 and want to switch from gnome
<XandriX-> well not anymore lol
<Seveas> Andlinux21, just logout...
<Seveas> and choose xfce in the login screen
<aaron> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Andlinux21> Seveas all my current windows will close correct
<Seveas> correct
<dacrepair> Does anyone know how to configure a wireless card? its a prizm card
<Seveas> dacrepair, isn't it detected at all?
<Karlos> dacrepair, see #kanotix
<dacrepair> k
<Andlinux21> dacrepair: nope I had my nephew do it
<XandriX-> dacrepair: um google
<dacrepair> i googled already
<aaron> dacrepair, ndiswrapper
<XandriX-> a ok then sry
<dacrepair> k
<Danar> something gparted did made partitions hdb1, hdb2 & hdb4 disappear from /dev, but gparted still sees them. what's going on?
<XandriX-> uhh stalled at testing network repository ...
<XandriX-> ok no it jsut unstalled yay
<lsuactiafner> is there a util other than iptables to estimate the average number of outgoing syn connections over a period of time?
<lsuactiafner> netstat -s is not very effective for what i want to do
* XandriX- hugs his p2 400 with 320 mb o ram lol
<rebar> Anyone not using X86 here?
* daniel^ hugs his p2 216 with 128 mb of ram
* XandriX- does not know why it has 320 and why he put that much in it but i guess its cuz i got th ram free lol
<lsuactiafner> XandriX- : this is a p166 42mb ram
<daniel^> hrm, 260
<XandriX-> Danar: lets start a p2 club
<XandriX-> daniel^: sry you lets start a p2 club
<daniel^> :)
<nalioth> can anyone recommend a mobo for a dual-AMD64 (with dual-cores) box?
<XandriX-> nalioth: asus ones
<rebar> nalioth: look on newegg; lots of reviews for that kind of thing
<bleh321> one question, can i use one network card under vmware and have it use two diffirent ip adresses assigned by my router, one for ubuntu and one for windows ?  or do i have to make ubuntu wich will be running on vmware access the net through the host computer ?
<lsuactiafner> asus rocks
<nalioth> XandriX-: do they use nforce chipsets?
<aaron> nalioth: ASUS or Microstar
<XandriX-> nalioth: only
<XandriX-> lsuactiafner: yeah they do
<Bramme> Windows XP is on hda5, this is my menu.lst: http://extraball.sunsite.dk/notepad.php?ID=8106 , what's wrong ? i get Error 12 : Wrong device requested ?
<lsuactiafner> nforce rocks.. nvidia graphics support is outstandin
<XandriX-> yerah
<XandriX-> and amd power owns
<HappyFool> Bramme: i'm not sure, but i think extended partitions might complicate the numbering
<Bramme> HappyFool, how do i solve the problem ?
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: so why am i hearing all this nforce incompatibility whinin in #ubuntu?
<HappyFool> Bramme: hmm, sorry, looks like i'm wrong
<Andlinux21> brb I have to logout
<Seveas> Bramme, if you're sure it's on /dev/hda5 then nothing is wrong
<Bramme> :s
<HappyFool> i have /dev/hda6 which is (hd0,5) in my menu.lst
<Seveas> Bramme, can you post the output of sudo fdisk -l too
<Bramme> there must be something wrong, i can't boot :p
<fabio> ciao
<Bramme> Seveas, no output
<rebar> Anyone here running Ubuntu on PPC or AMD64?   I can't make "skyrocket" screensaver work on either.
<HappyFool> sudo fdisk -l
<aaron> Brame: of course there is something wrong- it's Windows.  :)
<Bramme> aaron, lol
<nalioth> rebar: i run PPC
<Bramme> i need it for recording
<kbs> how to solve this: Xorg -configure saying Missing output drivers. Configuration failed.?
<Bramme> Seveas, HappyFool : http://extraball.sunsite.dk/notepad.php?ID=8108
<Bramme> output of fdisk -l
<rebar> nalioth:  do the screensavers work for you?  On that one "skyrocket" I just get blank screen.  Others work kindof, but you can tell they aren't right...
<u19809> after modifying menu.lst for grub, like lilo, should I run grub ?
<nalioth> rebar: there are lots of things that don't "work" and i end up compiling them myself
<HappyFool> u19809: no
<Seveas> Bramme, what's on /dev/hda2?
<Bramme> windows installer made a mess of it
<u19809> happyfool : how does grub update itself then ?
<nalioth> rebar: i don't run a screensaver since i'm on a iBook, i have the monitor shut off after 5 minutes
<Bramme> Seveas, a FAT32 partition with backups
<HappyFool> u19809: it reads the menu.lst file
<HappyFool> u19809: grub can read ext3 (and other partitions)
<Seveas> Bramme, then your menu.lst is ok...
<Seveas> Bramme, try experimenting in the grub console on boot
<u19809> happyfool : ah, it it knows where its config file is ... is that built in ?
<Seveas> or maybe try rootnoverify instead of root
<HappyFool> u19809: i think the location of the menu.lst file (or the grub directory) is written to the boot record
<HappyFool> u19809: not sure -- read 'info grub' for more ;)
<Seveas> u19809, correct
<Seveas> it's being built in when running grub-install
<Seveas> that's why proc and /boot should be mounted when running grub-install :)
<rebar> nalioth: OK, thanks for the report.  That's a cool screensaver and I wish it worked.   It locks up my amd64 system hard.
<u19809> seveas : so as long as /boot/grub remains where it is then grub autodetects ...
<skel__> I got a question... In my Application my Gnome desktop i see Debian and i can like search all through it... why is that?
<Seveas> yes
<Seveas> skel__, you must have installed a bad package
<skel__> damm
<Seveas> you can remove the menu again with smeg
<skel__> can i fix that
<buzzle> hello
<skel__> how do i isntall that
<Seveas> skel__, see www.realistanew.com
<skel__> i cant find it on Apt get
<green-> man, one issue after another.. trying to build these alsa packages.. wants curses/ncurses but libncurses5, ncurses-base, bin, term etc.. all installed..
<Seveas> green-, try libncurses5-dev
<green-> ah, yah.. gotta get used to .deb pkg management again.. been awhile :D
<skel__> icky its opening up Knquor instae dof firefox
<Seveas> :)
<buzzle> having trouble connecting to my lan via wireless, suggestions?
<green-> thanks
<Seveas> buzzle, no
<daniel^> buzzle: be more specific
<Seveas> not until you give info that is...
<buzzle> linksys wireless card
<buzzle> what would you like me to tell you
<Seveas> buzzle, you need to use ndiswrapper for that
<squinn> yes
<jbroome> a/b/g?
<Seveas> search the wiki for ndiswrapper
<buzzle> i couldnt find a faq on just the basic set up
<buzzle> ok
<buzzle> thank you
<skel__> i think KDe and ghonme have mixed
<skel__> its weird
<XandriX-> AMDXP: fellow amd user
<AMDXP> yup how are you
<XandriX-> great you ?
<XandriX-> AMDXP: great you ?
<AMDXP> i am fine thanks
<AMDXP> sorry was trying to configure my xfce4
* XandriX- is laughing at is old p2 400 he got for free frm a friend
<XandriX-> AMDXP: oooo xfce
<askinif> does adding gnue-appserver help with updating cnucash???
<XandriX-> AMDXP: i prefer gnome o kde or fluxbox
<AMDXP> i have a old 233
<AMDXP> lappy
<AMDXP> i like xfce4 and openbox
<XandriX-> AMDXP: ship it over here lol i want tha tlappy lol
<XandriX-> ok brb
<XandriX-> warty: change your nick to hoary lol
<green-> okay now onto alsa.. maybe you guys can keep bailing me out :) .. ran alsaconf and it said i'm good to go, but still no sound and mixers/volume control cant find it either
<sens> Can anyone help me download and set up cadega?
<^thehatsrule^> dpkg -i path/to/cedega.deb
<sens> yeah but i can't find asnywhere to download it from
<HappyFool> sens: i thought cedega was pay-ware?
<Seveas> it is
<sens> HappyFool, I wouldn't know, it would appear that way though. If wine-X pay ware?
<^thehatsrule^> cedega = new name for wine-x
<^thehatsrule^> youd have to buy it
<sens> the whole idea of moving to linux was so that i didn't have to warez stuff
<AMDXP> wow i am loving these transparent windows
<tvelocity> sens, what do you want to run with cedega?
<chrissturm> sens: cedega is very cheap
<^thehatsrule^> sens: lol... cedega just has a nice gui for it.. you can just use wine+dxd9 patches
<Addius> buying=!warez?
<chrissturm> ^thehatsrule^, cedega has a lot of more patches
<sens> tvelocity: my games from my windows partition
<Amaranth> cedega has support for copy-protected games
<chrissturm> sens: so you still want to use warez?
<tvelocity> which games? some run on wine too
<sens> chrissturm: not for an unemplyed 15 year old it's not
<netuser> Hello
<sens> chrissturm: no I came to linux because I figured everything would be free as the people are nicer.
<HappyFool> sens: i boot windows to play games; seems easiest
<netuser> Is there anybody here willing to help someone?
<AMDXP> netuser with what
<HappyFool> netuser: maybe. ask a specific question ;)
<netuser> AMDXP: Sound
<sens> HappyFool: yes so do I, but it's alot of hassle, just to play a game when I could play it in linux and not even need windows.
<netuser> And Happyfool :)
<AMDXP> netuser: I am working on sound right now too
<AMDXP> i dont have it on my lappy =(
<Seveas> netuser, that still isn't a specific question..
<netuser> Everything else works perfectly (well I have messed up windoze but it dosen't matter) but there is absoutley no sound.
<chrissturm> sens: its only 5 usd per month. and you can also build it from cvs for free
<^thehatsrule^> chrissturm: sure, but i mean its still very playable not using cedega, specifically :P
<netuser> Well exept sometimes it bleeps
<frank__> I am trying to get qwest dsl web to work on ubuntu, and irc seems to work but it wont let me browse the web
<sens> chrissturm: too late I'm downloading it now, they ont need my money
<netuser> But through the PC speaker, not through my speakers
<AMDXP> i dont even see sound  when i do a lspci
<AMDXP> i mean i dont see my sound card when i do that
<netuser> @frank__: Try using it through a differient port? Just a guess.
<HappyFool> frank__: what error do you get? how are browsing?
<Whistler> how do i install ati radeon drivers?
<sens> whistler: with great difficulty
<HappyFool> !BinaryDriver
<ubotu> HappyFool: No idea
<frank__> it just doesnt load, but i don't have any errors
<Whistler> i know but i need them
<Whistler> =] 
<cyphase> hey everyone
<AMDXP> brb going to check the forums
<HappyFool> Whistler: try here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<sens> Whistler: I got mine done today, but someone did the majority of it for me, i'll sned you a linkt hat might help
<sens> Whistler: http://81.178.46.38/howto.php
<sens> Whistler: I sent him my xorg.conf and he did something to them, I think he just changed a tiny bit, I did find a tutorial on what to do for that as well, but i'll be damned if i can find it again
<HappyFool> netuser: can you try 'lspci|grep audio' to see if your sound card is detected?
<sens> How would I install a .rpm?
<action09> hi i installed snort & acidlab from Ubuntu Hoary, can"t get acidlab working :( what di i have to do? install mysql, create database and all ?
<^thehatsrule^> use alien to convert it
<action09> please help i'm lost :(
<Whistler> sens so what do i need to change in my xorg?
<AMDXP> HappyFool: it didnt see the soundcard
<HappyFool> action09: if you don't get any response here, try installing acidlab-doc and read the manual
<action09> sens  on Debian rpm was a package, try apt-get install rpm.. b
<action09> HappyFool  ok thx it's a recommended package also :)
<Seveas> sens, you need alien to convert it to a .deb file
<AMDXP> brb
<sens> seveas: I think I'll just abandon and try another day, thanks anyway
<sens> Whistler: Open your xorg.conf and make a backup of it then scroll down to where it says Section Device
<sens> Whistler, you done that? Need to be quick, my dad's nagging me to get off
<Whistler> srry not yet
<Whistler> write i will read
<sens> no, you need to edit your xorg.conf first
<sens> it only takes a little while
<Whistler> Download the latest ATI drivers:
<green-> hmm sound doesn't kick in till volumen is almost at top
<sens> hold up a second, you need to do this in the correct order
<green-> never gets loud enough
<sens> whistler: wait up
<Seveas> green-, try gnome-volume-control :)
<Whistler> ?
<green-> seveas: that's what i'm using.. alsa-mixer gives same results..
<sens> Whistler: Open your xorg.conf open up a root terminal, type in your root password, then type sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sens> Whistler, done that?
<Whistler> yep
<Seveas> sens, please get some clue: root terminal wants *your* password, not a root pass and you don't need sudo in a root terminal...
<sens> Whistler, scroll down to where it says 'section "device"
<Whistler> done
<green-> Seveas: it's like the default volume is too low or something.. it gets loud enough for me to hear here in a quiet room.. but i can tell the speakers can get WAY louder
<sens> Sebeas: sorry i'm a linux n00b, but my way will work too so I don't see too much problem
<txero33> does anyone have a problem finding programs after they install them?
<Whistler> whats next?
<sens> seveas: ^what i said asbove, i spelt your name wrong
<Seveas> green-, any hardware buttons on your machine or something..?
<bleh321> how long should this installation take ? ubuntu has beensetting up packages for 40 minutes
<sens> Whistler: what does it say after Driver?
<Whistler> Identifier	"ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon 9600 (RV350 AP)"
<Whistler> and?
<sens> Whistler, ypu thats correct, the line below it though
<txero33> does anyone have a problem finding and running programs after they install them
<bl4cktone> how do I uninstall mplayer?
<txero33> apt-get remove mplayer
<txero33> in the root menu
<Whistler> bl4cktone sudo apt-get install mplayer
<Whistler> uh
<Whistler> unistal
<Whistler> :D
<txero33> ^_^
<Whistler> i thouth install
<Seveas> sudo aptitude purge mplayer
<Whistler> =] 
<HappyFool> txero33: if you know the package main, you can use 'dpkg -L <packagename>'
<sens> Whistler: ?
<Whistler> ection "Device"
<Whistler> 	Identifier	"ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon 9600 (RV350 AP)"
<Whistler> 	Driver		"ati"
<Whistler> 	BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
<sens> Change the "ati" to "fglrx"
<txero33> HappyFool, what is dpkg?
<txero33> HappyFool, hpw do i find out the package main
<HappyFool> txero33: debian package management application
<bl4cktone> alright it's gone xing seems much better
<HappyFool> txero33: i don't understand that question, sorry
<sens> Whistler: done that?
<HappyFool> txero33: 'main' is a collection of packages
<Danar> something gparted did made partitions hdb1, hdb2 & hdb4 disappear from /dev, but gparted still sees them. can anyone help?
<Trixsey> Anyone know a good drag-and-drop FTP client?
<Whistler> yep
<Whistler> done
<SirGir> gftp?
<Razor-X> anyone here use eterm?
<SirGir> Razor-X, yeah, used to
<Seveas> Trixsey, nautilus :)
<bl4cktone> razor-x at it again eh?
<sens> Whistler: now just follow the instructions on that site I sent you, after you've saved the new xorg.conf
<drmodding> somebody can help me with the audio of quake III? i use the echo "quake3.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss like root but when the batle begins the game frezee and i need restart x
<Razor-X> bl4cktone: yes
<sens> Whistler: actually hang on
<Seveas> Trixsey, places -> connect to server
<Razor-X> SirGir: OMG
<txero33> HappyFool, well maybe if i tell u my exaclt problem u can help more
<Razor-X> is it possible to use ttf console fonts withe eterm?
<HappyFool> txero33: ok
<txero33> HappyFool, used apt-get to install a game and now i have no idea where to find it
<sysrq> Razor-X: no
<Whistler> ok thx
<Whistler> ?
<HappyFool> txero33: which game?
<Razor-X> sysrq: damn
<sens> Whistler: you need to save it as something else save it in your home directory or somewhere
<SirGir> Razor-X, don't think so
<txero33> HappyFool, arkrpg
<Whistler> sens i made a backup
<Danar> txero33, try running that
<sens> Whistler: tell me how it goes
<sens> Whislter: ok
<Razor-X> maybe i'll switch terms then....
<SirGir> I got som strange rendering problems in Eterm =/
<txero33> Danar, i went to run application arkrpg and nothing happened
<HappyFool> txero33: if Danar's suggestion doesn't work, type 'dpkg -L arkrpg|grep /usr/bin'
<green-> oh boy.. part of the volume issue (maybe all of it) is that my rear speakers are not working.. sound drivers dont even seem to identify them
<green-> great
<txero33> HappyFool, into the terminal?
<HappyFool> txero33: and if *that* doesn't work, type 'dpkg -L arkrpg' and paste the output to a pastebin
<Razor-X> is it possible to increase the eterm font size without increasing the term size?
<HappyFool> txero33: indeed
<sens> Whistler: it working?
<Whistler> i am downloading
<Whistler> driver
<HappyFool> txero33: you can use this to show me lots of output: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<SirGir> Razor-X, sorry, cant help you.. nerver tried
<sens> Whistler: ok
<Razor-X> SirGir: you read those miniscule fonts?
<SirGir> Eterm --help?
<sens> Whistler: tell me how it goes as soon as possible my dad really wants me off the computer :P
<SirGir> yeah
<Whistler> ok
<Whistler> =] 
<Razor-X> nopes, i've perused the Eterm manpage
<Danar> txero33, try running it from a terminal window instead...
<Danar> txero33, that way at least if there's an error you can see it
<txero33> HappyFool, ok i tpyed what u said
<Trixsey> Seveas, woah its nice :D
<HappyFool> txero33: did you see any output?
<Seveas> Trixsey, what is nice?
<Trixsey> Nautilus
<Danar> txero33, since nothing happened, it may have tried to run, but exited with an error, since it didn't say it wasn't found
<txero33> HappyFool, it told me /usr/bin/arkclient
<Whistler> sens driver are 35 mb
<Whistler> =[
<HappyFool> txero33: ok, now try 'arkclient'
<sens> Whistler: what connection you on?
<Danar> txero33, then run arkclient
<Whistler> slow
<Whistler> =] 
<Razor-X> sysrq: is it possible to increase font size in eterm without increasing terminal size?
<Whistler> ~144
<Whistler> :D
<Whistler> so it will take a while
<Whistler> =] 
<txero33> HappyFool, well either my laptop is slow or nothing happened
<sens> Whistler: how much has it done already?
<Whistler> 3%
<Whistler> =] 
<erb> hello
<HappyFool> txero33: i recommend reading the documentation for this program
<txero33> HappyFool, i ran it in a terminal it popped up then closed again
<HappyFool> txero33: take a look in /usr/share/doc/arkrpg
<sens> Whistler: Ah, well i'll leave the computer, that way dad can't get annoyed at me. Just start a seperate chat window with me and tell me in there when it's finished
<HappyFool> txero33: perhaps you need to tell it to use a server, or something
<Shish> Razor-X: I'd think terminal size is set as font width * 80 x font height * 25 -- if you want bigger font with the same zie, you'd need to increase the font then shrink the window
<Danar> txero33, in a terminal, try 'man arkclient'
<Razor-X> Shish: thanks a shitload, i'll use that formula
<Danar> txero33, or 'arkclient --help'
<SirGir> Razor-X, you'r not using Ubuntu-AMD64 are you?
<Razor-X> SirGir: nopes
<cody> Hello
<nalioth> Razor-X: are you in here stirring up trouble?
<txero33> Danar,  ahh the help one sheds some light
<Codeman7> In Ubuntu 5.04, my laptop's screen freezes for a second every minute or so. It's just momentarily unresponsive. Any ideas?
<SirGir> okey. damn, I got this strange problem in Eterm in Hoary-ADM64... =/
<Trixsey> It feels like something is limiting the full capacity of my system (Lack of drivers?) When I drag my mouse around marking things randomly in the desktop it laags even... I have the latest ATI drivers for my card
<SirGir> AMD*
<Razor-X> nalioth: getting emotional over Eterm
<txero33> Danar, i almost want to give up games aren't worth this much haslte
<drmodding> somebody can help me with the audio of quake III? i use the echo "quake3.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss like root but when the batle begins the game frezee and i need restart x
<txero33> Danar, its just telling me that files are missing
<nalioth> Razor-X: well calm down
<txero33> Danar, sounds like a pain :)
<nalioth> Razor-X: your brainwaves are bothering the local fauna and flora
<Razor-X> nalioth: I couldn't _sleep_ over eterm
<Razor-X> now, just one little nag, and i'm done configuring it
<Codeman7> In Ubuntu 5.04, my laptop's screen freezes for a second every minute or so. It's just momentarily unresponsive. Any ideas? Also, already checked, no high CPU processes, DMA is on, and it always happens... not related to HD or anything
<Danar> txero33, well, you will need to learn some things to make the most of your pc, but you only need learn them once...
<Danar> txero33, are you sure there's missing files?
<txero33> Danar, it said that it couldn't find the config file
<txero33> Danar,  im sure theres somthing wrong on my part
<SirGir> Anyone? http://img37.echo.cx/img37/7755/screenshoteterm0920pi.png
<refuze2looze> txero33: what are you trying to install
<ivanox> anyone knows what this means in German "fog" ?
<txero33> refuze2looze, arkrpg
<Danar> txero33, ah, according to this: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/games/arkrpg it's not a game in itself, but something  you make games with
<refuze2looze> ivanox: there are german -> english translators on the web
<_kevin> I downloaded a .deb file
<_kevin> how do i install it
<ivanox> yeah I know
<ivanox> but its doesnt know that word
<Razor-X> misa likes this!
<refuze2looze> _kevin: sudo dpkg -i packagename
<Codeman7> Please, anyone? I would really like to use Ubuntu, but I can't at this rate.
<Danar> txero33, it's for making rpg games. so if you want to use it to play games,  you'd need to get a game designed for it that someone's already made. or make your own
<_kevin> ok
<Trixsey> It feels like something is limiting the full capacity of my system (Lack of drivers?) When I drag my mouse around marking things randomly in the desktop it laags even... I have the latest ATI drivers for my card :-( Seveas, since you seem like a pro h4x0r... think you can help me? :(
<Danar> txero33, that would be what you're missing
<refuze2looze> Codeman7: it's a very strange problem. are you using the correct video drivers?
<Codeman7> refuze2looze: Yeah
<refuze2looze> Codeman7, which ones?
<quam> anyone have any suggestions for a list of commonly used packages that most people use but aren't normally installed with ubuntu?
<Codeman7> refuze2looze: it's not that slow of a laptop either, it's a Dell 1.13GHz P3 with an nvidia GeForce2 Go... I used it with the default driver (nv) and also am now using the nvidia drivers. No change.
<Razor-X> I think, I will use this henceforth, thanks everyone for helping me get eterm setup
<HappyFool> txero33: at a guess, try installing arkhart -- it's apparently a 'world' for arkrpg
<txero33> Danar, OH! haha ok
<txero33> HappyFool, that might work
<SirGir> Razor-X, You havn't seen this prob before? http://img37.echo.cx/img37/7755/screenshoteterm0920pi.png
<refuze2looze> Codeman7, let me think for a minute what it can be
<HappyFool> txero33: otherwise, try a different game. there are lots available
<nalioth> quam: different people commonly use different stuff
<Codeman7> refuze2looze: Ok, I don't know if this narrows anything down, but it does it when I'm using synergy, which basically controls the mouse and keyboard over the network, as well.
<nalioth> quam do you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<txero33> HappyFool, yeah when i think of linux games was not anywhere near my mind at that time
<Trixsey> Guys! Is it a bad thing to login through the root account automatically? Linux is all about security.. but who would hack a private person with useless stuff on the com? :p
<txero33> HappyFool, theres a lot of games though
<refuze2looze> Codeman7, did you try lowering your refresh rate?
<quam> nalioth: :P well, there are applications that are used by quite a few people. i have everything i need right now, but i want to try and get whatever im likely to use in the future, whether i know i need it right now or not :P
<HappyFool> Trixsey: if you are root you can easily break your computer by accident
<quam> if that makes sense
<Razor-X> SirGir: hmmmm....
<Razor-X> SirGir: what font were you using?
<refuze2looze> Codeman7, ah, so it doesn't always happen? only when using synergy?
<Codeman7> refuze2looze: No, it ALWAYS does it.
<quam> nalioth: yeah, i have uncommented the universe/multiverse stuff in the sources file
<Razor-X> try running Eterm again, with Eterm -F fixed
<SirGir> Razor-X, default Eterm font..
<Trixsey> HappyFool :o Would you give an example of what I could accidently do? :p
<Codeman7> refuze2looze: Just so you know it's not an input problem
<Codeman7> refuze2looze: Also, machine works fine on XP and Fedora, so no hardware problem I don't imagine
<HappyFool> Trixsey: typing 'rm -rf *' while in the root directory
<nalioth> quam: it takes more then uncommenting, you have to add some text
<Danar> well, there are linux games: http://www.google.com/search?q=linux+games
<HappyFool> Trixsey: erasing a kernel image
<refuze2looze> Codeman7, does it *lag* or does the screen just freeze for a second? can you tell?
<Trixsey> HappyFool, I often use the root user in the terminal anyway? :P
<Trixsey> Since my system is so limited unless I use the powerfull r00tie
<Trixsey> :(
<HappyFool> Trixsey: how's that?
<Trixsey> if I ever install something through root
<Danar> Trixsey, best practice is to never log in as root if you can help it. use sudo if you need to run commands as root, and only log in as a regular user
<Trixsey> I'd need root access to change those files
<quam> nalioth: what do i need to add? if it's in the ubuntu guide, lemme know, and i'll look it up
<HappyFool> Trixsey: change what files?
<Codeman7> refuze2looze: It doesn't seem to lag... It just stops for a second. Sometimes if I'm typing it'll actually have what i was in the middle of put there, but most of the time it just drops the letters I typed while it was "frozen"
<HappyFool> Trixsey: if you use apt-get to install applications, they are usually available to all users
<nalioth> quam: ubuntuguide will mess you up
<Razor-X> SirGir: try Eterm -F fixed
<quam> heh
<refuze2looze> Codeman7, i would try playing a bit with the graphics settings.. lowering the refresh rate first, then try lowering the color depth, resolution, maybe even using VESA drivers. then you would know for sure whether it's a video problem or not
<nalioth> quam: i've just spent several hours helpin a user fix theri system cuz they followed some trash inst in ubuntuguide
<Codeman7> refuze2looze: Ok, let me give it a shot.
<nalioth> !Restricted
<ubotu> somebody said restricted was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<HappyFool> Trixsey: if you are a desktop user or developer, as opposed to a system administrator, you should not need to be root often
<nalioth> quam: see what ubotu said re restricted
<refuze2looze> Codeman7, if it drops the letters while it was frozen it probably isn't a video problem.. maybe give it a shot anyways
<txero33> HappyFool,  installing arkhart fixed it thank you all for helping me
<Whistler> !help
<refuze2looze> Codeman7, also maybe disabling esd to see if it's a sound problem
<Codeman7> refuze2looze: Well, it's already at 60Hz
<HappyFool> txero33: happy hunting kobolds
<SirGir> Razor-X, well, some of it was fixed now! But the curser is still this strange square..
<refuze2looze> Codeman7, are you sure you don't have bad sectors on your HD?
<Codeman7> refuze2looze: Ok, not sure how to disable the sound
<Whistler> !uptime
<quam> nalioth: yeah, well, i just reinstalled ubuntu earlier today because i had so much trash on it that i had installed that i didn't want to have to spend hours to clean up, so this time i want to do it right :P
<Codeman7> refuze2looze: I suppose that's possible, but why wouldn't Fedora have had a problem? I also ran the Hitachi HD check and it came up with nothing
<Nard> so why are the screen savers for ubuntu so slow and choppy
<nalioth> quam: then stay away from ubuntuguide, backports, marillat and other wild repos
<Razor-X> What HAPPENED
<Razor-X> SirGir: hmmmm, that's a different thing...
<Danar> can anyone help me with missing partitions?
<Razor-X> my Eterm just... DIED
<refuze2looze> Codeman7, try killall esd in terminal
<Danar> i have 3 partitions that gparted can see, but don't show up in /dev
<refuze2looze> Codeman7, fedora was running Gnome also?
<SirGir> Razor-X, doh.. it's coming back.. Well, thanks anyway. Im using gnome-terminal with ProFont and i'm pretty happy with it :)
<Danar> i was trying to resize one, and they disappeared
<Trixsey> HappyFool, I'm watching movies and programming.. thats about it (I'm still a Linux newbo.. only had it for a week now)
<Codeman7> refuze2looze: Yeah
<HappyFool> Trixsey: then, in my opinion, you should rarely need to be root
<Razor-X> SirGir: no, I can help with that
<HappyFool> Trixsey: once your system is setup, you should rarely need to tweak it
<SirGir> Razor-X, Okey!
<Razor-X> my ETERM.... <Darth Vader>NOOOOOOOOOOOO</Darth Vader>
<SirGir> heh..
<refuze2looze> Codeman7, pretty strange. try to think what was different about your fedora setup. so your HD doesn't make noise when it freezes right?
<Danar> :(
<stjepan> hi
<Codeman7> refuze2looze: Nope, most of the time I'm just typing in IRC or something, with little to no HD activity
<stjepan> I have started EDE
<Codeman7> refuze2looze: And killing ESD didn't help
<stjepan> I press alt+ctrl+F6
<stjepan> then I log in
<Razor-X> SirGir: --app-cursor
<Razor-X> add that in
<stjepan> and after that I type xinit
<stjepan> and then I type startede
<stjepan> it is workin ok
<stjepan> but
<SirGir> Razor-X, nope.. still.
<stjepan> there is terminal
<refuze2looze> Codeman7, strange.. try switching to i686 kernel?
<stjepan> if I close this terminal, EDE closes also
<stjepan> because I have started EDE from that terminal
<stjepan> how can I hide or close that terminal
<SirGir> Razor-X, It's when I toggle transp. I get this squares..
<stjepan> ?
<refuze2looze> stjepan, then don't start it from the terminal
<HappyFool> stjepan: 'man xinit'
<Codeman7> refuze2looze: Is there a ubuntu precompiled one I can switch to or would I have to recompile it?
<SirGir> Razor-X, and when I move the window
<stjepan> HappyFool, what does that mean?
<Razor-X> SirGir: have you updated your Eterm?
<nalioth_wrkn> stjepan: when you start programs from terminal and want your terminal back, stick a & on the end of the command  i.e. "konqueror &"
<HappyFool> stjepan: type that in the console. it will give you the documentation for xinit
<stjepan> refuze2looze, but how should I run it?
<Razor-X> ok poeple, i'm giving my X manager a restart, C-b stopped working, and now Eterm
<HappyFool> stjepan: it appears you can supply a program to run; if none is given, xterm is started
<refuze2looze> Codeman7, ofcourse. install linux-686 from synaptic and reboot
<Trixsey> I've got another question :) Which is, in your opinion, the best desktop environment?
<SirGir> Razor-X, Im using 0.9.2 from backports..
<nalioth_wrkn> backports  <hisssssss>
<HappyFool> Trixsey: are you familiar with the internet term 'holy war' ? ;)
<refuze2looze> stjepan, you want it to start automatically when you boot up?
<Trixsey> HappyFool  lol no :p
<HappyFool> Trixsey: desktop environment preference is a highly emotive matter
<stjepan> refuze2looze, no
<stjepan> ok tnx guys
<refuze2looze> stjepan, Applications > Run Application
<Trixsey> HappyFool, oh.. lol
<Razor-X> back
<Razor-X> lemme see if it's working
<bl4cktone> how do I get xine tied to mozilla firefox as default player?
<stjepan> I will try that
<Trixsey> HappyFool: which one do you prefer then?
<HappyFool> Trixsey: the default one (gnome). mostly because it's the default.
<Razor-X> ok, Eterm is still not working
<AMDXP> when i do a sudo modprobe snd-es18xx it gives me a no such device error
<Codeman7> refuze2looze: OK... I'm installing the 686 kernel now
<Razor-X> ......... and neither is C-b
<Razor-X> ok, restart time
<refuze2looze> Codeman7, good luck.. dunno if it'll solve your problem. it usually gives a very slight performance increase if any
<Codeman7> refuze2looze: It does have a hint of sense to it, though, since Fedora used 686, and I didn't have a problem. I'll be back shortly, hopefully this will work. Thanks for the help!
<Trixsey> HappyFool,  you know any program for manipulating the GNOME environment? customization.. or whatever one could call it
<refuze2looze> Codeman7, np
<HappyFool> Trixsey: take a look in System -> Preferences
<refuze2looze> too late
<HappyFool> Trixsey: otherwise Applications -> System Tools -> Configuration Editor
<Trixsey> HappyFool,  I want more advanced preferences :(
<Trixsey> oh opk
<stjepan> I am back
<darko__> in bash how do i do: IF "jackd" and "oss2jack" is NOT running, do stuff:
<stjepan> startede &
<stjepan> it doesn't work
<refuze2looze> Trixsey, gtweakui
<HappyFool> stjepan: have you read the xinit man pages ?
<stjepan> there is terminal
<HappyFool> stjepan: 'man xinit'
<Trixsey> Seveas, when I connected to an FTP it automatically added itself to "Places" (Nautilus). How do I remove it?
<stjepan> I should type "man xinit"
<stjepan> ?
<HappyFool> stjepan: yes
<Razor-X> ok then, time to check if it works this time around
<stjepan> oh
<bl4cktone> need help with mplayer messing up firefox
<stjepan> I cleared log
<stjepan> HappyFool, can you repeat that, pls?
<Razor-X> C-b works!
<Razor-X> but....... Eterm doesen't -_-
<HappyFool> stjepan: 'man xinit'
<stjepan> oh tnx
<stjepan> I am fool
<stjepan> :[
<bl4cktone> *puts lips together makes fart noises*
<Whistler> what is wmaker?
<HappyFool> stjepan: don't worry ;-)
<stjepan> HappyFool, ok I'll try that
<AMDXP> it isnt finding my soundcard for some reason
<quam> nalioth: thanks again for the info
<HappyFool> AMDXP: taken a look here ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCards
<AMDXP> HappyFool: thanks brb
<Whistler> what is wmaker?
<GNULinuxer> Whistler > windowmaker
<HappyFool> Whistler: according to synaptic, it's a 'NeXTSTEP-like window manager for X'
<Whistler> oh
<Whistler> rhx
<GNULinuxer> Whistler > it's a nice , lightweight desktop/ window manager
<Whistler> thx
<Whistler> =] 
<bl4cktone> Blub blub blub
<goofyheadedpunk> bl4cktone: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html Don't be a jerk. ( Poke around a bit, it's in preferences->download )
<bl4cktone> goofyheadedpunk lol Just bored
<GNULinuxer> goofyheadedpunk > we need to be  a bit patient with newbies
<stjepan> I am back again
<Spug> how large should the / partition be? my hd is 40 gb
<GNULinuxer> stazz > welcome
<goofyheadedpunk> GNULinuxer: True.
<refuze2looze> darko__, i think it's if [ -z $( pgrep jackd ) ] ; then
<Whistler> i used 5gb for ubuntu and 1 gb swap
<GNULinuxer> Spug > it depends, but 10 Gb would be safe
<Whistler> its more than enough for me
<stjepan> better question: How can I run program from terminal and then terminal will be hidden (or exited)?
<goofyheadedpunk> bl4cktone: Even if you are bored don't fill the channel with gibberish. It's rude and annoying.
<bl4cktone> goofyheadedpunk this is the part where I blow up in rage because you pointed out any form of noobness
<GNULinuxer> stjepan > use &
<stjepan> yeah
<goofyheadedpunk> bl4cktone: hehe
<GNULinuxer> stjepan > run it in the bg
<stjepan> but it doesn't work
<stjepan> GNULinuxer, what is bg?
<GNULinuxer> stjepan > then say nohup program-name ... bg == background
<Spug> how large should the swap partition be? i only have 128 mb ram
<stjepan> what?
<stjepan> I want to do that: startede
<stjepan> how to hide terminal and run startede?
<GNULinuxer> stjepan > man nohup
<refuze2looze> Spug, it could be as big as you want.. i think usually twice the size of your RAM is cool, but more wouldn't hurt
<bwlang> Spug: depends on how much software you want to run at the same time... for desktop stuff probably 256M is fine
<Spug> okay, thanks
<stjepan> GNULinuxer, and that is ...?
<GNULinuxer> stjepan > what is that software you want to run?
<GNULinuxer> stjepan > why not create a launcher, or use Alt+F4 ?
<refuze2looze> stjepan, man command gives you the manual of that command (ie how to use it n stuff). so run man nohup and read it\
<bl4cktone> goofyheadedpunk: I don't want to talk to you no more you empty headed animal trough wiper! I fart in your general direction!
<AMDXP> man Mplayer works great
<stjepan> EDE is Equinox Desktop Environment
<refuze2looze> bl4cktone, what is this crap. if you're not gonna act mature get the hell out of here
<refuze2looze> bl4cktone, people here come in for help, you can't fill up the channel with nonsense
<Whistler> is it possible to connect mobile phone to linux?
<narch> whistler, yes
<Whistler> narch any tutorials?
* narch usually has her mobile connected to btcid
<narch> whistler, probably, haven't needed them tho
<narch> most of it is self-explanatory
<Whistler> i have motorola c650 how can i connect it?
<narch> whistler, USB probably, serial almost definitely, bluetooth probably (assuming the C650 has bluetooth, which i suspect it does)
<goofyheadedpunk> whistler: http://www.google.com/linux?q=motorola+c650&sourceid=mozilla-search for starters.
<netuser> if its a cable modem try using an ethrnet cable
<netuser> who has blueyonder broadband here?
<Whistler> it has usb only
<djm62> can anyone give me hints on how to get xrandr to rotate my laptop screen? I get BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes) using options straight from the manpage
<netuser> ah ok
<narch> whistler, then try plugging the USB in
<Whistler> nothing happens
<ivoks> lol... wierd, uniqe, grand prix :)
<djm62> netuser: I have blueyonder, but I just connect through the family router, so it's just normal dhcp
<netuser> djm62: do blueyonder support linux?
<narch> whistler, most phones use the generic serial USB profile
<Trixsey> When I connected to an FTP it automatically added itself to "Places" (Nautilus). How do I remove it?
<narch> whistler, so you plug the USB cable in, and you get a serial device in /dev that gives you a connection to the phone
<djm62> netuser: I severely doubt it...but a web search will usually turn up workarounds in that sort of case
<stjepan> hi
<stjepan> nohup doesn't work
<HappyFool> stjepan: does 'xinit startede' not work?
<stjepan> when I close terminal, EDE closes also
<netuser> djm62 ah ok, even though they use linux for their stuff like mail platofrms...
<spiderworm> hi all, totem plays movies strangely for me, at first at correct speed, but then it slows down to a crawl, a frame a second maybe, has anybody seen this behaviour before? ubuntu 5.04 64 bit
<narch> whislter, then you can use one of the mobile phone tools for accessing stuff on the phone, or you can use btcid (i know its called 'BlueTooth Caller ID', but it just uses a serial connection)
<narch> whistler, btcid is a great program, if only it wasn't so ugly :)
<Codeman7> refuze2looze: Well, no go.
<stjepan> HappyFool, I typed xinit and after that, when
<stjepan> X is running
<HappyFool> stjepan: no
<stjepan> I ran ede
<Codeman7> refuze2looze: Do you think this coul dhave anything to do with my laptop's power scaling or wahtever?
<djm62> netuser: yeah, the guys that do that aren't the helpdesk drones...if you had the choice, nor would you be ;)
<HappyFool> stjepan: i don't know if it'll work but try it
<stjepan> I should to type: xinit startede?
<HappyFool> stjepan: in the console 'xinit startede'
<Codeman7> refuze2looze: like right now my gnome applet says it's at 731MHz, but if I open something it goes to 1.13GHz
<stjepan> I will try
<HappyFool> stjepan: yes. the xinit man page is confusing, but i recommend you study it in detail
<HappyFool> aargh
<HappyFool> jack-in-the-box
<jedipottsy> ARGH
<jedipottsy> does ne1 know how to enable sound for snd_atiixp ?
<Codeman7> refuze2looze: Yup, did something, once the processor jumped down to 731MHz again it froze.
<netuser> djm62: id rather not be with all those noobs-to-windows: "why do i need to click start to shutdown my pc?"
<bl4cktone> I.. I'm sorry guys I'll try not to make nonsence in here anymore.  Don't know what came over me
<HappyFool> a perfectly good ui question
<djm62> hey, that's crap design
<djm62> wouldn't get past gnome HIG ;)
<netuser> djm62it's m$hit, what do you expect:
<jedipottsy> how do i add pci=noapci to boot?
<netuser> neither would i, but im a win pro but lin noob
<xeys> hello all
<xeys> i have a question regarding live distro
<HappyFool> jedipottsy: you can add it in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<HappyFool> jedipottsy: you can also add it during boot
<cary> pfp, you around? haha
<xeys> is there a way to use my key drive to setup a home folder that will hold all my C files and header files and make files?
<Codeman7> Ok, well...
<Codeman7> Can anyone help me? On a laptop, my processor jumps down to 731MHz from 1.13GHz when I'm not doing anything intensize, and my computer freezes for a second while this happens...
<xeys> and is there a way to install software and put it on the ketdrive?
<bleh321> ok,. is it possible for a single network card to use two ip adresses each for diffirent oses, with vmware or do i have to route the guest os through the host
<jedipottsy> HappyFool, where do i add it in?
<xeys> hello?
<Echylo> anyone can help me with finding a good dyndns.org update client? (dynamic dns)
<guupsta> codeman7, power saving feature?
<djm62> xeys: the key drive is just a hard drive, but you'd need to add appropriate symlinks
<HappyFool> jedipottsy: in /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<Codeman7> guupsta: i guess that is what it's doing, despite me being plugged in.
<jedipottsy> HappyFool, yeah
<djm62> xeys: also, do you really want/need this?  Is your intention to have no $HOME if you lose your keydrive/forget it/wipe it
<stjepan> "xinit startede" doesn't work
<stjepan> there is an error
<jedipottsy> HappyFool, this is current boot:   title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.10-5-386
<jedipottsy> root		(hd0,2)
<jedipottsy> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-386 root=/dev/hda3 ro quiet splash
<jedipottsy> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.10-5-386
<jedipottsy> savedefault
<jedipottsy> boot
<stjepan> bad command line optiom "startede"
<stjepan> :(
<superkitty> can i upgrade Ubuntu to Debian sid or etch?
<HappyFool> jedipottsy: please don't paste so much here
<HappyFool> jedipottsy: you can add it to the end of the 'kernel' line
<darko__> refuze2looze: thanks :) that worked.
<djm62> xeys: if you insert the keydrive, it should appear on your desktop, so you can easily treat it as "blank space
<jedipottsy> HappyFool, k thnx
<Trixsey> HappyFool,  You know Nautilus?
<HappyFool> jedipottsy: so 'kernel  /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-386 root=/dev/hda3 ro quiet splash pci=noacpi'
<stjepan> hey
<stjepan> please help me
<HappyFool> jedipottsy: however, this will not be preserved when you upgrade kernels
<guupsta> Codeman7: for curiosity, is it freezing for a "long time", like couple of seconds?
<stjepan> did you forget my problem?
<stjepan> :)
<HappyFool> Trixsey: not really, sorry
<xeys> ok, thanks much. gcc should still work fine once I get it there
<jedipottsy> HappyFool, thnx :D
<topyli> yay! i can finally connect my phone to my ubuntu box
<HappyFool> stjepan: try 'xinit /path/to/startede', and please read 'man xinit' carefully -- i appreciate that it is confusing
<stjepan> ok
<Mobius> Hello, how is everyone today?
<djm62> xeys: you want gcc on the key? that's a bit crazy...gcc takes a lot of infrastructure as well as the main binaries:  is this something you'd be better doing with a liveCD for the OS and keydrive for files?
<xeys> hey guys, the clamshell ibooks work well with ppc live distro
<jedipottsy> ne1 know how to disable modem drivers?
<xeys> no, i mean I want my source on the key
<Codeman7> guupsta: 1-2 seconds
<jedipottsy> i think ALSA is loading modem drivers, rather than sound drivers :S
<djm62> jedipottsy: are they acting like soundcards?
<Spug> how can i make musicbox play mp3s?
<crimsun> jedipottsy: if you're using hoary, they're already deprioritised
<djm62> jedipottsy: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa at the bottom of the file, you can see how to disable that behaviour
<superkitty>  can i upgrade Ubuntu to Debian sid or etch?
<guupsta> Codeman7: ok. nothing that I could help you, just wanted to know :/
<crimsun> Spug: musicbox, the python player?
<Spug> i dunno
<Spug> maybe i'm mixing up
<Spug> the default music player in ubuntu
<Spug> the itunes-esque one
<topyli> Spug: install gstreamer0.8-mad if you mean rhythmbox
<Spug> ah, yes
<Spug> that's the one
<jedipottsy> /etc/modprobe.d/alsa - no file
<Amaranth> rhythmbox
<jedipottsy> cat /proc/asound/cards
<Amaranth> wow, lag
* crimsun pats aol
<jedipottsy> displays this : 1 [Modem          ] : ATIIXP-MODEM - ATI IXP Modem
<jedipottsy>                      ATI IXP Modem rev 1 at 0xe8004800, irq 17
<djm62> jedipottsy: alsa-base, sorry typing from memory
<Codeman7> guupsta: Ok, Thanks :)... I'm going to check for a BIOS option to disable it while plugged in. Dunno though.
<corp> hey
<crimsun> jedipottsy: what's index 0? (you displayed index 1)
<corp> anyone know how to enable video for linux?
<ompaul> corp,  hay on the other hand is for horses :)
<pistol> hey all, i have a libc dependecy problem, apparently i should remove marillat from the sources.list file - but what lines is this exactly?
<pistol> Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed
<refuze2looze> Codeman7, sorry i was away. anyways there's the problem.. maybe you can change this in the BIOS or soething?
<crimsun> pistol: for what, mplayer-$arch?
<refuze2looze> or disable the power saving?
<Codeman7> refuze2looze: Yeah, I'm going ot check that in a second, once this program is done compiling.
<HappyFool> pistol: the line(s) with 'marillat' in it
<refuze2looze> gotta run
<jedipottsy> crimsun, this is at the very bottom
<jedipottsy> crimsun, # Prevent abnormal drivers from grabbing index 0
<jedipottsy> options snd-atiixp-modem index=-2
<jedipottsy> options snd-bt87x index=-2
<jedipottsy> options snd-intel8x0m index=-2
<jedipottsy> options snd-via82xx-modem index=-2
<HappyFool> please don't paste more than 2 lines
<crimsun> jedipottsy: that's correct. Now show me card 0, please.
<jedipottsy> crimsun, card 0?
<pistol> crimsun, pretty much everything on ubuntuguide.org :(
<crimsun> jedipottsy: yes, card 0. Look at the output of cat /proc/asound/modules
<pistol> HappyFool, there aren't any line with marillat
<AMDXP> HappyFool: to restart sound do i have to logout?
<jedipottsy> 1 snd_atiixp_modem
<crimsun> jedipottsy: paste the output of ,,lspci -v'' and ,,lsmod'' (without the quotes or commas) onto pastebin
<HappyFool> pistol: perhaps it would be simplest if you put your /etc/apt/sources.list here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<crimsun> AMDXP: no, you don't (unless you had to use the adduser command)
<AMDXP> i didnt use the adduser
<AMDXP> how do i restart sound
<jedipottsy> crimsun, how do i get to pastebin?
<pistol> HappyFool, done
<crimsun> AMDXP: then you just need to ,,sudo invoke-rc.d alsa force-reload''
<costas> hello
<crimsun> jedipottsy: see the topic paste reference
<HappyFool> pistol: stand by
<jedipottsy> ahh http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<HappyFool> pistol: i suspect that the ftp.tux.org line is the problem
<jedipottsy> ok
<HappyFool> pistol: i am not a guru, but i don't think using a debian sarge repository is a good idea
<pistol> HappyFool, thanks very much, i will try commenting that
<pistol> HappyFool, apparently you need that for sun jre
<AMDXP> crimsun: thanks
<HappyFool> pistol: i think ubuntuguide.org recommends backports for these sorts of things
<jedipottsy> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/127
<HappyFool> pistol: for java, see wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<pistol> HappyFool, okay, thanks again - i just installed ubuntu today so i'm a bit newbie
<pistol> thnkas for your patience so far though :)
<jedipottsy> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/128
<HappyFool> pistol: i *think* Seveas usually recommends method 3 from that page
<yhan> what is the best cdburner apps for linux ?
<HappyFool> pistol: "Quick Sun JDK Install"
<jedipottsy> crimsun, got any idea?
<HappyFool> hmm, but that's the jdk, not the jre
<yhan> I 'd like to found something similar to nero for win
<pistol> HappyFool, ubuntuguide? i cant find "quick sun jdk install" on it
<cary> question for whoever will answer: i had previously tried to compile a kernel and it failed and now i cant remember where the kernel that i had patched is. i need to compile it but cant find it. are kernels ready to go generally ending with .bz2 ?
<HappyFool> pistol: no, on wiki.ubuntu.com/Java -- however, i'm not sure that that is what you want
<cary> (come on bob2, be around!)
<HappyFool> pistol: if ubuntuguide.org has a method, and it works, you might as well use it
<crimsun> jedipottsy: sec, looking
<pistol> HappyFool, :( nope - cant find sun-j2re1.5 now since i have removed tux.org
<Echylo> slaapwel iedereen :)
<HappyFool> pistol: check which repositories ubuntuguide.org recommends
<stjepan> oh
<stjepan> It works
<HappyFool> pistol: ubuntguide has 'deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted'
<stjepan> I typed startx
<HappyFool> pistol: and another line
<stjepan> it works
<HappyFool> stjepan: great
<stjepan> but fonts in gtk programs are larger
<stjepan> and text in terminal is grey
<stjepan> but it was black
<stjepan> :(
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone have any idea why teamspeak works on the kubuntu side of things and not ubuntu?
<stjepan> that is not so great
<stjepan> :(
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> dosen't even show in the menu
<cary> can anyone help me understand a little bit of syntax?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i know there is no diffrence between the 2 but some how it seems to be diffrent
<HappyFool> cary: in what language?
<crimsun> jedipottsy: are you using default ubuntu?
<crimsun> jedipottsy: i.e., not alsa-source from hoary/universe
<lukus001> hey, i've just found out that cause i have amd64 build of ubuntu most of the application wont work and i need to install it via chroot for 32bit... but when i run synaptic32 bit it wont let me install realplayer properly..
<jedipottsy> default ubuntu off disc
<cary> HappyFool, in linux. im trying to compile an ubuntu kernel and i dont knwo all the stuff on the HowTo
<cary> HappyFool, the line is make-kpkg --initrd --stem linux --revision=custom.1.0 kernel_image
<jedipottsy> sound works fine in FC
<cary> HappyFool, but ...?
<HappyFool> cary: hmm, eek
<jedipottsy> just have to go into alsamixer and enable a button
<HappyFool> cary: but?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> brb
<cary> HappyFool, hah. nice. ..the but is me not knowing what the hell that means
<cary> i get the general jist
<HappyFool> cary: that is something you need to type in a terminal window
<crimsun> jedipottsy: you need the newer alsa-driver
<crimsun> jedipottsy: I can walk you through the instructions
<crimsun> jedipottsy: /join #alsa
<HappyFool> cary: Applications -> System tools -> Terminal
<jedipottsy> #alsa
<cary> HappyFool, i know that. but the part where it says "kernel_image" ..do i need to replace that with the kernel imagine im trying to create?
<HappyFool> cary: i don't think so
<txero33> does anyone know how to view the sound settings in Ubuntu?
<HappyFool> cary: i think make-kpkg can make different sorts of things, including module packages
<vl0m> How do I change this lame Gnome Footprint logo on my Menu button?
<pepsi> any suggestions on a tv tuner card?
<crimsun> txero33: at what verbosity?
<vl0m> I want a better icon
<cary> HappyFool, i have already applied patches to the kernel file (which i cant find, i think) but iwas helped along by 'pfp' and so now i am a outch lost
<crimsun> txero33: the lowest human-sensible format is the output from amixer
<txero33> crimsun, all im trying to do is set up my sound card
<txero33> crimsun, i think its not installed corectly
<crimsun> txero33: what sound card?
<HappyFool> cary: i'm afraid i don't know what the 'kernel file' is
<txero33> crimsun,  not so sure this is a foreign computer to me
<jedipottsy> txero33, in terminal alsamixergui
<txero33> crimsun, its a new laptop i got
<crimsun> txero33: ok, please paste the output from ,,lspci -v'' onto the paste web site noted in the topic
<cary> HappyFool, well..i dont really knwo what all iam talking about. i had everything set up to compile a new kernel and i had patched the kernel source (?) and tried to compile it but there was an error at the end. im just trying to get back to whree i was.
<HappyFool> cary: was it perhaps in /usr/src/linux-<something>' ?
<HappyFool> cary: i presume you are doing all of this for a good reason, like unusual hardware?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> uggh this is driving me buggy
<cary> HappyFool, i thought it was but i have tracked it down to being in ~/kernel. yeah i have a powrbook and hter eare patches i need to make it work just right. eg my sound is janked up and the temp gauge for the processor doesnt work exactly right.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone here using teamspeak?
<HappyFool> cary: so you've found it?
<cary> HappyFool, yeah, but now comes the fun part of figuring out what to do. ill try that comman di pasted earlier in this directory. i think the error last time was i didnt have root access. i certainly do now.
<peterretief> hey all, how do I set up a windows printer using wine - can it be done lexmark Z612
<HappyFool> cary: ok, good luck
<cary> HappyFool, do you knwo about the revision flag?
<cary> HappyFool, it is saying when i try that command that the revision listed is different than one in the debian changelog so it haulted
<HappyFool> cary: take a look at 'man make-kpkg'
<cary> HappyFool, oh yeah, man pages. thanks
<pistol> HappyFool, still no joy - tried to install java again and still get the same error :( I have posted my latest sources.list in pastebin
<CrustyPunk> Hey, I'm having a bit of a problem emptying my trash... I can't. It tells me that I don't have permission to modify the parent folder of the stuff that's in it
<HappyFool> cary: it suggests removing the 'debian/official' file and running 'make-kpkg clean'
<HappyFool> pistol: ok, just a mo
<cjs> anyone know how i can control cpu throttling? ubuntu doesn't seem to be doing it on its own
<HappyFool> pistol: you've added ftp.tug.org back
<HappyFool> pistol: unless you mis-pasted or something
<pistol> HappyFool, yeah - it couldn't find sun-j2re otherwise
<quam> cjs, it's either acpi or apci, i can't remember which acronym is correct
<kakalto> g'morning all
<kakalto> :)
<quam> cjs: it does all the laptop shit
<HappyFool> pistol: did you try these: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories ?
<pistol> HappyFool, yep
<cjs> quam: yeah but it isnt doing it automatically
<pistol> HappyFool, still count find it after uncommenting those lines
<quam> do you have it setup for throttling?
<pistol> *couldn't
<flodine> how do i remove all kubuntu
<quam> when i boot, the shit says that my processor is known _not_ to support throttling, yet windows does it fine :P
<HappyFool> pistol: you added the 'ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net lines ?
<HappyFool> pistol if that does not work, i suggest reading this page: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<HappyFool> pistol: i have not installed java myself
<cary> HappyFool, doing that now. good timing
<flodine> help how do i remove all kubuntu
<Flickie> Hi could anyone help me please?
<HappyFool> pistol: alternatively, if you are patient, Seveas knows how to do this; he will probably be online again tomorrow
<Flickie> cant get my speedtouch modem working :'(
<cary> HappyFool, woohoo! i think im finally compiling again. and root this time. thanks for the help
<HappyFool> flodine: do you want to remove all of ubuntu and kubuntu ?
<HappyFool> cary: no problem
<peterretief> Is it possible to set up window centric hardware using wine?
<cjs> quam: not sure how to set it up for throttling
<pistol> HappyFool, thank you very much again - it is installing now without complaining about libc6 versions - i didnt notice the backport lines so that seems to have fixed it for me
<pistol> HappyFool, again - thanks for your patience with such a newbie :)
<flodine> no just kubuntu
<Flickie> i ned my modem working heh
<HappyFool> pistol: ok, good. please be aware that not everyone approves of backports -- apparently it can break your system. I do not use it myself.
<quam> cjs: neither am i, im sorry i even answered you :P blind trying to lead the blind i guess :P next time if i dont know wtf im talking about, i won't answer :P
<pistol> HappyFool, yeah - i'm not really a big fan of java either but most apps from the starter guide gave me the libc6 dependency error so i used java as an example
<flodine> HappyFool just want to remove Kubuntu
<flodine> is there a way
<HappyFool> flodine: probably, but i'm afraid i don't know what it is
<netsniper> flodine, "sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop"
<Flickie> anyone had probleems with speedtouch modems?
<netsniper> :-)
<netsniper> Anyone know how to make Xorg detect if a TV is active, and not use TV-Out if it is not plugged in?
<netsniper> I have defined a "RightOf" screen, but I don't want my mouse to fall of the edge when the TV is not in use!
<HeMan> Hi! Anyone else having problem with the linux-image-2.6.12-1-686 v 2.6.11.94-1.2 and suspend to ram? (Yepp, using breezy)
<quam> cjs: check out the wiki on ubuntu.com, search for acpi and throttling. might be something there that can help
<netsniper> HeMan, i think you should wait until Breezy is testing, in August
<HappyFool> pistol: backports is probably ok. however, if things break mysteriously after you do an 'apt-get update', at least you know a possible reason
<cjs> well.. powernowd reports it's aggressively monitoring the cpu power state.. but cat the throttling file and it shows no change in status
<cjs> weird
<HeMan> netsniper: well, yes, but 2.6.11 works fine, and i'd like to help if i can
<Flickie> :'(
<Flickie> when i try to run the speedtouchconf.sh it says gcc is missing
<lpk> How can i launch a shellscript after my window manager has launched?
<Seveas> Okay, someone said my name
<Seveas> who is guilty?
<UBUNTU> can someone help me how to change my nickname
<crimsun> UBUNTU: /nick newnick
<HappyFool> Seveas: me
<Seveas> UBUNTU, type /nick whatyouwantasanickname
<Seveas> HappyFool, hi :)
<UBUNTU> tnx crimson
<Seveas> wazzaaaaaaaaaaaap!?
<HappyFool> Seveas: pistol is trying to install java, but he ended up using backports
<Seveas> HappyFool, that's ok
<HappyFool> Seveas: hi ;)
<Seveas> java in backports is a make-jpkg deb
<HappyFool> Seveas: i can't remember your magic method
<HappyFool> ok, cool
<cjs> okay so powernowd is clearly running, but i cant seem to determine what level it currently has the processor running at
<Seveas> HappyFool: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone have any idea why a program will run in kde but not gnome?
<Seveas> but the backports java does that
<HappyFool> Seveas: ok, cool, i'll put that in a file somewhere ;)
<Seveas> cjs, are you using gnome?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> even though the install is for both?
<dunja> hello, how can i get my new ubuntu install to play m4a's form my ipod?
<Seveas> dunja: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<Seveas> that page explains all about that
<cary> Seveas, hey! hows it going
<dunja> thanks i'll check it out
<Seveas> hey, quite well. I am writing an article, so kinda busy
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's weard it's trying to run it but nothings poping up
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and there are no zombie programs
<cary> Seveas, i was just saying hey for now. good luck with the article
<cjs> Seveas, yep.
<Seveas> cjs rightclick on the panel, select add to panel
<Seveas> from the list that pops up, choose "CPU Frequency monitor"
<Seveas> from the list that pops up, choose "CPU Frequency scaling monitor"
<heien> Hi all... anyone here?
<pistol> heien, nope
<pistol> heien, :)
<Seveas> heien, no, there's absolutely no one in here
<drigloi> only 514 of us :) hi
<pistol> lol
<heien> Could anyone be that kind to help me getting my Sis SI7012 on-board soundcard up'n'running?
<cjs> seveas: you're a lifesaver
<Seveas> i know ;)
* Seveas off again, articles don't write themselves
<ivanox> how do I create a symlink?
<jfk303> what can play avi in ubuntu
<Quest-Master> VLC
<Quest-Master> MPlayer
<Quest-Master> GXine
<pistol> ivanox, ln -s <target> <name>
<ivanox> thanks alot pistol  :)
<pistol> ivanox, glad i can help with something
<heien> Anyone who can help me fixing my sound card? :P pls
<cjs> still eaiting my battery alive, even at 798mhz :D
<drigloi> heien, what does "lsmod | grep snd-intel8x0" say?
<jedipottsy> #alsa
<pistol> heien, you may have to mute one of the IEC958 channels
<heien> nothing drigloi
<heien> Pistol, how?
<HappyFool> drigloi: maybe you meant snd_ ? (all my snd modules are snd_ , not snd-)
<Spug> is it possible to resize partitions after installing ubuntu without losing info on it? using a live cd or whatever?
<jfk303> How can I connect to the bear share network in ubuntu?
<drigloi> HappyFool, I looked at alsa-project.org
<cjs> saveas: okay, now tell me how i can get thunderbird to send an echo to my mail LED and you're hired. :)
<drigloi> HappyFool, but you're right
<Ubuntu> cool is ubuntu it is not working so good on a celeron 466 Mhz 64 mb ram
<pistol> heien, firstly do you get any error messages about your card or are you sure the sound modules are loaded?
<drigloi> heien, lsmod | grep snd_intel8x0
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> there is no diffrence between kde and ubuntu right?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> there one and the same?
<pistol> heien, i'd do what what drigloi says before listening to me :)
<Seveas> ChurcH_of_FoamY, you mean between kubuntu and ubuntu :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea
<LinuxJones> Ubuntu, you might want to use xfce or icewm rather than gnome or kde on that old system you have.
<Seveas> the differerence there is only a different set of packages installed by default
<drigloi> heien, right
<heien> drigloi, in a pm
<heien> Pistol, ok, thx anyway :)
<drigloi> heien, modules are correct
<crimsun> it's a mixer setting. I've closed several bug reports about it.
<heien> okay, great :)
<heien> It just wont spit out any sound... :( none of the players
<Ubuntu> ? and that is linuxjones i,m a newby on ubuntu or any kind of linux im using it as a server
<crimsun> heien: see what I said in #alsa
<drigloi> heien, try to play with the Volume Control under Applications/Sound and Video
<richard> hey- when i do #iwconfig ath0 up i get an error
<richard> pentm1700:/home/steve# iwconfig ath0 up
<richard> Error : unrecognised wireless request "up"
<richard> can anyone help?
<drigloi> or with alsamixer in the Gnome-Terminal
<richard> or is it a lost cause?
<LinuxJones> Ubuntu, ohhh I see. I just assume that most folks run Ubuntu as a desktop machine :)
<drigloi> heien, make sure that volume is not muted on channel Master, PCM
<richard> pentm1700:/home/steve# iwconfig ath0 up
<richard> Error : unrecognised wireless request "up"
<richard> what should i do?
<hondje> hey neat, gvm automounted my brothers lyra
* hondje likes magic
<Ubuntu> how can i use xfce icewm linuxjones
<heien> Drigloi, all is maxed, and nothing is muted
<Seveas> richard, ifconfig ath0 up
<richard> d'oh!!!!
<drigloi> heien, in alsamixer?
<heien> drigloi, alsamixer wont open :/, i just tried the regular one in sound and video
<LinuxJones> Ubuntu, maybe you should have a look at them first >> http://www.xfce.org is excellent and it's very easily installable in Ubuntu.
<drigloi> heien, how do you mean "won't open"?
<heien> drigloi, nvm, im in now :P
<heien> master and pcm are 100%
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> orwell.freenode.net
<drigloi> and you don't see any boxed "MM" under them?
<heien> nop.
<HappyFool> Ubuntu: note that window managers and so on aren't usually necessary for servers
<drigloi> pistol, your turn :)
<HappyFool> heien: have you joined #alsa as crimsun suggested (sorry to butt in, drigloi)
<Ugh> it's too many :)
<pistol> heien, try muting all "IEC958 C" channels
<Ubuntu> tnx linuxjones i will check it now ok happyfool
<crimsun> heien only needs to mute IEC958 and IEC958 Capture Monitor. The latter is the critical one.
<heien> yes, now it works..thx guys :d
<Ugh> hmm....jest jakis polak? Are you polish guy here? :] 
<pistol> crimsun, okay - i couldnt remember which one it was :/
<pistol> heien, rock on :)
<[Phaedrus] > whats a good development application to use in Linux for an application that requires a pretty interface?
<pistol> [Phaedrus] , gtk, Qt or even python - depends really
<HappyFool> [Phaedrus] : maybe glade?
<[Phaedrus] > wel, there is this application written in VB (I know, woe unto me!!!), that i have to convert into something else to make it run in linux
<heien> is there a xmms script for x-chat? ;P
<pistol> [Phaedrus] , REALbasic is your friend :)
<[Phaedrus] > i have been looking into that pistol
<[Phaedrus] > but i would so wish that i could deviate a bit from the bulky code environment
<pistol> [Phaedrus] , i've never used it but apparently it is quite compatible with VB - hopefully no "goto"s are allowed though ;)
<HappyFool> [Phaedrus] : python is a good language, imo, and it i believe it works with glade (glade is a gui designer)
<drigloi> does anybody here has issues with the hal/dbus system in Hoary?
<bl4cktone> Hey guys,  I can't seem to get sound comming from my flash player in firefox any ideas?
<[Phaedrus] > HappyFool: i am all for python.. love that language.. i'll check that.. thanks
<drigloi> I mean CDs, pendrives not automounting
<drigloi> bl4cktone, have you checked ubuntuguide.org?
<drigloi> bl4cktone, there's a section about sound config there
<bl4cktone> drigloi I'll check it
<jedipottsy> ne1 know how to get the linux touchpad to work?
<pistol> got to go guys - thanks to all that helped
<bl4cktone> drigloi: that would be under hardware right? think I remember something there now but having trouble finding it
<narch> bl4cktone: what is most likely happening, is that you are running a sound daemon (esd, or artsd) and it is locking access to the sound hardware
<drigloi> bl4cktone, http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<narch> flashplayer and java both use oss access, and will often be blocked by esd/arts
<bl4cktone> drigloi sweet thanks man I'm on it
<narch> sadly, dmix doesn't always work, either :/
<Ubuntu> linuxjones i showed the site u gave me but what type of xfce or icewm should i download?
<drigloi> does anybody has dbus-1 issues described in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?threadid=27087?
<drigloi> I'd like to know if there's a solution or work on it...
<ompaul> ubuntu u using the live CD?
<Ubuntu> no
<Ubuntu> install
<LinuxJones> Ubuntu, xfce is a graphical desktop manager which uses alot less system resources than say gnome or kde.
<dunja>  is there any way to play m4a's from ipod in ubuntu? :( i tried everything
<GNULinuxer> can anybody tell me how to use the gnome-bt client?
<crimsun> dunja: you can use jHymn or pymusique
<crimsun> personally jHymn is more convenient for my usage patterns
<dunja> where can i get them? can i apt-get them from universe? apt-get install jhymn?
<LinuxJones> dunja, dunno if this helps >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//IPodHowto
<BROKEN_LADDER> CAN Anyone recommend a video player to use in ubuntu, which supports playing direct from dvd, as well as theora.
<GNULinuxer> BROKEN_LADDER> MPlayer
<arnonym> i updated my system to 2.6.12 today and now the inputs (mic, line in) of my audigy (emu10k1) soundcard are just silent. any tips?
<GNULinuxer> arnonym> how did you update the kernel?
<Ubuntu> LINUXJONES: ok a friend of my installed ubuntu for me and i ques he installed a littlle version
<arnonym> GNULinuxer: i used make-kpkg
<GNULinuxer> arnonym> aaaah
<GNULinuxer> arnonym> i did that too
<Ubuntu> linuxjones: because i have slow pc
<LinuxJones> Ubuntu, he probably did a custom install for a server, which only uses console access.
<arnonym> GNULinuxer: and do you have a audigy too?
<GNULinuxer> arnonym> no
<drigloi> bl4cktone, success?
<bl4cktone> thanks for the sound help now you can play duck hunt also http://www.johnnyslack.com/duckhunt/
<bl4cktone> lol
<bl4cktone> all the sounds work now
<Ubuntu> is that good linuxjones i have the learn u know?
<drigloi> bl4cktone, well done!
<Ubuntu> that also with the commands linuxjones
<arnonym> GNULinuxer: why did you ask?
<bl4cktone> drigloi I was having trouble with sound on tuxracer think that will fix it also?
<GNULinuxer> arnonym> i thought you got the kernel from a repo ... so i wanted to know the name of the repo
<LinuxJones> Ubuntu, what language do you speak ?
<drigloi> bl4cktone, You'll tell :)
<bl4cktone> yep it works now
<arnonym> GNULinuxer: ic. i did not find a apt-get source too
<Ubuntu> linuxjones im speak dutch
<bl4cktone> drigloi it's working great except for some reason my penguin keeps turning left
<jedipottsy> ne1 know how to get wacom thing installed?
<ninwa> What's a good GUI cron manager?
<drigloi> bl4cktone, have you gave beer to him?
<LinuxJones> Ubuntu, there is a dutch speaking Ubuntu channel if you find it easier to get rolling in your native language. #ubuntu-nl
<LinuxJones> ninwa, gcron
<Ubuntu> thx linuxjones
<LinuxJones> Ubuntu, :)
<ninwa> LinuxJones: Groovy, thankya.
<bl4cktone> drigloi learning linux has brought me to drinking but in my drunken maddness I doubt I've given him any
<BROKEN_LADDER> what the hell does this mean?:  mplayer-586: Depends: libavcodeccvs (>= 2:20050417-0.0) but it is not going to be installed
<BROKEN_LADDER> why isn't it going to be installed ?
<Seveas> bl4cktone, omg, DUCK HUNT!
<LinuxJones> BROKEN_LADDER, it has broken dependencies
<arnonym> BROKEN_LADDER: because it is not available. broken dependencies
<BROKEN_LADDER> why doesn't it install them?!
<drigloi> bl4cktone, hasn't your left cursor key sticked then :)?
<zenrox> whare does ubuntu store this file /proc/sys/dev/sensors/ casue it done exist and lm-sensors or loaded and running
<LinuxJones> BROKEN_LADDER, probably because it isn't available
<bl4cktone> drigloi nope I think it makes him turn left evenmore when I have it down
<bl4cktone> seveas yeah man brings back memories
<zenrox> i am trying to get a xchat script worken but cant if that dir dont exist in thaty spot
<zenrox> trying to get it to display my cpu temp
<Burrito> does anybody speak spanish?
<jedipottsy> ne1 got wacom running with ubunut?
<jedipottsy> ubuntu*
<zenrox> Burrito,  ya in #ubuntu-es
<zenrox> ??
<BROKEN_LADDER> i cannot kill gxine
<BROKEN_LADDER> this happened yesterday too..i couldn't kill a process.
<narch> hmmm
* Karlos grumbles
<cary> Seveas, still around for a quick question?
<BROKEN_LADDER> 1000     10030  0.8  2.7 120404 27156 ?        D    14:34   0:01 gxine
<Seveas> cary, yep
<cary> awesome
<cary> Seveas, in the kernel HowTo its telling me about files called 'vmlinuz' etc. i cant find these files...is it a grub thing? after installing the kernel what should i be doing as a PPC user?
<BROKEN_LADDER>  sudo kill -9 10030
<BROKEN_LADDER> WHAT do i do when kill -9 doesn't even work?
<Seveas> cary, how exactly did you build the kernel, with make-kpkg?
<cary> Seveas, yes
<Seveas> cary, awesome
<Seveas> then you got a .deb file which you installed, right?
<cary> yeah
<LinuxJones> BROKEN_LADDER, the D indicates that the process is locked by the kernel. It might go away by itself or a re-boot will make it go away.
<cary> (and i was acutally root this time in compiling! woohoo!)
<Seveas> cary, well, you're set then. The scripts inside that debfile will have updated /boot/grub/menu.lst to contain the new kernel too
<BROKEN_LADDER> why can't i unlock it?
<BROKEN_LADDER> and kill it.
<LinuxJones> BROKEN_LADDER, because the kernel won't let you
<BROKEN_LADDER> why not?
<cary> Seveas, but it thgouth that since i am PPC ubuntu i dont have grub
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's my kernel, i should be able to tell it to do whatever i want.
<Seveas> BROKEN_LADDER, probably it's in some uninterruptible system call...
<Seveas> cary, hmm, right
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh jesus.
<cary> i have no dir's in my /boot
<Seveas> well, it might have updated yaboot as well, i suspect it has :)
<cary> so shoudl i roll the dice and reboot into the new kernel?
<Seveas> But since i know nothing about yabout, I cannot guarantee it
<cary> should i in fact back up my boot image dillys like the howto says?
<Seveas> cary, you should, it won't have removed the old kernel :)
<cary> Seveas, awesome. here goes!
<Seveas> cary, just out of curiousity do ls -al /boot
<cary> Seveas, is there a command line way to reboot
<Seveas> and paste the output on paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<cary> right nwo?
<Seveas> yes :)
<bwlang> BROKEN_LADDER: i've had that problem before too... it's a bummer.  buggy software
<Seveas> cary, the command to reboot is very simple: reboot
<bwlang> cary: shutdown -r now also works
<cary> hah
<cary> what is that. the -r ...reboot?
<Seveas> yes
<Seveas> reboot actually invokes that iirc
<cary> Seveas, pasted
<cary> Seveas, what is iirc?
<Seveas> if i remember correctly
<Seveas> cary, and it looks good there in /boot
<Seveas> try rebooting :)
<cary> brb!
<nilsl> Hi. I get a: "configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH" when I try to install any application.
<nilsl> I just installed Ubuntu and uh... What C-compiler do I need?
<Spug> gcc
<zever> nilsl gcc
<Spug> sudo apt-get install gcc
<Jimbob> nilsl: "sudo apt-get install build-essentials"
<Seveas> build-essential that is
<nilsl> Right.
<Hablandocontigo> How do I set up my video capture device?
<nilsl> Seem to work.
<nilsl> :-)
<nilsl> Thx.
<Codeman7> hey, can anyone here help me set my Palm m515 up on Ubuntu
<cary> -=[
<cary> put it this way..im booted into os x
<jedipottsy> how can i share my printer with a windows pc, connected via lan?
<cary> seveas, gave some error
<cary> seveas, -=[
* ompaul wonders what the download level of ubuntu is i.e. disks per day :-)
<nilsl> That last one: build-essential... Will that take some time?
<nilsl> Waiting on it for a while now.
<ompaul> nilsl, on dialup yes on dsl not so long
<dunja> sorry to keep nagging with the same thing, but i'm about ready to pull my hair out trying to get anything to play m4a's
<ompaul> nilsl, it should give you some idea of what has been done and what is left
<xbalanque> hi, does anybody knows where to find the "esddsp" program -- a program that makes OSS programs use ESD ?
<xbalanque> (i couldn't find it in any package in Ubuntu)
<cary> seveas, i have to go but as of now my linux is toasted -=[
<nilsl> ompaul: Okay. How long for DSL would you say?
<ompaul> nilsl, depends on the dsl
<quam> i downloaded a sysinfo script for x-chat and when i run it, it thinks im using debian 3.1 :P
<abaddon80> I'm currently using the prism54 driver, but I'd like to get WPA working, and I heard that the hostap driver (and firmware) supports it.  I've downloaded hostap-source, compiled, and installed the module, but I'm having difficulty getting it to bring up the interface.  can anyone help?
<ompaul> nilsl, but just a sec till we size it - I take it you are using synaptic
<superkitty> can anyone give me a hand setting up a shared printer?
<nilsl> ompaul: Okay.
<concept10> xbalanque, have you tried to change that in multimedia selections?
<Codeman7> Ok so I have a device on a USB port... how do I find out what the /dev entry for that port is?
<drasko> I can not see /dev/scsi in my system, although I see my usb flash is readed by dmsg... What's wrong, how to mount flash?
<ficoc> Join #ubuntu-de
<concept10> Codeman7, what kind of device?
<xbalanque> concept10, thanks Concenpt, google helped me, apparently it is in the esound-clients package
<xbalanque> concept10, I'm insatlling it now, lets see ... :)
<Codeman7> concept10: a Palm Pilot
<LokeDK> What can I use to burn .cue/.bin files with?
<Seveas> LokeDK, i though k3b could handle these
<Seveas> if not, use bchunk to convert them into an .iso
<concept10> Codeman7, unplug the Palm and in a terminal type in tail -f /var/log/messages  watch that it should tell you
<nilsl> Now I get this: "configure: error: gFTP needs GLIB 1.2.3 or higher".
<Seveas> nilsl, why are you compiling gftp manually?
<Seveas> instead of using the gftp package provided by Ubuntu?
<nilsl> Seveas: Heh, I didn't find that one.
<Seveas> nilsl, well, there is one :)
<xbalanque> LokeDK, k3b to burn directly. There is also a converter to ISO
<nilsl> Seveas: I saw a .deb-file, but that one didn't work.
<nilsl> Seveas: Right, I'll search for that one, then. Thx.
<LokeDK> So k3b supports .bin/.cue?
<superkitty> how do i find the host for a network printer?
<xbalanque> LokeDK, don't remember the name though :(
<CuriosMac> Howdy all
<Seveas> nilsl, you should use apt-get or synaptic to find it
<ompaul> nilsl, emm not having much luck - do this start a terminal and prepare the command line ; 'sudo apt-get install build-essentials' ; it will tell you what is left and estimate what has to be done ; then stop synaptic
<Seveas> nilsl, and enable synaptic
<xbalanque> LokeDK, I used it before k3b
<Seveas> nilsl: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<LokeDK> oh hmm.. I'll give k3b a try
<xbalanque> LokeDK, good luck
<LokeDK> thanks
<LokeDK> :)
* ompaul notes the questions are changing in #ubuntu - the world is waking up to the reality that it really can't afford closed source as the only way to make software happen
<Seveas> ompaul, what do you mean..?
<superkitty> how do i find the host for a network printer?
<shaun_> I just installed Hoary Hedgehog and I am trying to figure out how to install video codecs such as AVI and MPG.
<nilsl> Ah, synaptic rules. :-D
<concept10> superkitty, did you try to use the printer utility?
<Seveas> shaun_: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<superkitty> yes
<nilsl> 2 seconds did that take. :-)
#ubuntu 2006-06-19
<mmmiiikkkeee> where is the site for pastebin?
<Locke_> alright
<mister_roboto> dooglus: no "esd" running
<Locke_> how the F do i disable shift+backspace
<ompaul> mmmiiikkkeee,  paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<v-mack> siriusnova, what is your processor speed and RAM
<KanRiNiN> Question:  the proprietary driver for ATI is so slow in ubuntu.  How do I revert to the xorg driver?
<eventide> siriusnova: is this an animated gif with an mp3? (looking at the page source)
<Locke_> it defeats the purpose of running linux if i reboot my x all the time on accident just trying to type
<siriusnova> v-mack - 1.8 Ghz P4-M with 1GB Ram
<siriusnova> eventide - yes
<alnr> in hoary livecd, i only have 640x480. xorg.conf found my monitor and it  shows 1280x1024 for depth16 (defaultDepth) but screenres tool doesnt offer it. why?
<Chi> does any one know how to setup a dlink "DWL-G650M" wifi pcmcia card?
<ompaul> KanRiNiN, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg << choose ati
<mmmiiikkkeee> some one pls help http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15949
<v-mack> siriusnova, i just tried it, its horrible for me too
<KanRiNiN> thank you.  in case it doesn't work and I have to get help again, what's that one command line irc client?
<v-mack> and i have p2.8 and 1GB ram
<v-mack> but its only that YTMND
<siriusnova> v-mack - what's your video card?
<v-mack> sirius, i have a geforce 6600GT AGP
<eventide> siriusnova: my ff is set to play animations once, which explains why it stops.  I think ff just sucks at playing huge animated gifs?
<siriusnova> v-mack - and your using nvidia drivers?
<v-mack> eventide, that my experience
<v-mack> siriusnova - yes i am
<NET||abuse> frying_fish, yeh, now it does nothing.
<siriusnova> eventide - yeah it looks like it but interestingly i have a windows 2000 installation in vmware and in firefox it plays without missing a frame
<frying_fish> right ok, go to its preferences.
<frying_fish> check if it is using the correct audio output options.
<NET||abuse> lookin .
<ompaul> mmmiiikkkeee, I take it you want menu, system administration networking and then enable the card you are using with dhcp
<v-mack> siriusnova, i can play other YTMND just fine, if that is your problem, even those with complex aniomations
<frying_fish> as, when you press play, does the equaliser thing move, but no audio
<KrisWood> ok back, now how do I tell if my video driver is installed?
<dooglus> mister_roboto: I'm no expert either, but I think it's different for each program...
<KanRiNiN> ompaul: I don't want to mess up any settings, and it's asking me everything about xorg.  would changing all fglrx to ati in xorg work also?
<NET||abuse> frying_fish, umm, equaliser?
<dooglus> mister_roboto: maybe there's some magic solution, but I don't know of it.
<siriusnova> v-mack - hmm i guess its just that firefox for linux port is really sucky at big complicated animations
<NET||abuse> oh the amplitude meter.
<v-mack> siriusnova, kde or gnome?
<mister_roboto> dooglus: trying the deb that you suggested now
<frying_fish> NET||abuse: yeah, in the main player window (you may need to un shrink it)
<NET||abuse> no, the meter doesn't move... and no audio
<gdb> Is anyone here running on a Dell Optiplex GX620? ;-)
<siriusnova> V-Mack - gnome
<sneex> yes gdb
<frying_fish> would suggest its not actually playing it then.
<ompaul> KanRiNiN, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg << choose ati as the card type leave the rest - I have not manually edited an xorg file in over 5 years but that does not look unreasonable
<v-mack> sirius, try installing epiphany
<v-mack> apt-get install epiphany-browser
<v-mack> and look it there, i am doing that now
<swim> v-mack: cant quite figure out where quick format option is
<mmmiiikkkeee> ompaul,  i take it u did not read what i wrote x fails to load... i cant click on a menu or any thing else i have the terminal only
<ompaul> !etner
<ubotu> ompaul: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gdb> sneex: Do you have the Dell Business Internal Speaker in your system?
<siriusnova> v-mack - same problem, ive tried in epiphany and konqueror
<siriusnova> and even flock
<ompaul> mmmiiikkkeee, all I took that to mean X as a random module  ...  cos you only mention your network card  - sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choose the right card type for your box
<KrisWood> how do I make sure my video drivers are installed?
<NET||abuse> actually, frying_fish there's no mp3 plugin in the audio media plugins
<sneex> gdb, I have 68 of the 620s but they all have the standard system speaker =( nothng fancy
<sryan> Ubuntu doesn't load the right drivers for my Broadcom based WLAN adapter. :(
<gdb> sneex: I have one in my system and Windows played sound through it fine.  However, Ubuntu plays sounds out the sound ports in the back and I'd prefer not to get an external speaker for it.  I'd like to get the sound going through the internal one but I suspect it's software driven.
<sryan> Inspiron 1100
<mister_roboto> dooglus: hmmm... same problem. need to figure this out. nothing else has the sound card locked, unless it's kde itself  :\
<frying_fish> really, thats odd, I did compile it with mp3 support, since its playing it for me right now.
<NET||abuse> got wma, mp3g4 cd audio ogg vorbis.. no mp3 though
<gdb> sneex: It's the $14 internal speaker option on the system.  I have the same kind of machine at home and work.  Sound works just fine trough the ports in the back.
<frying_fish> I would guess at it just being the mpeg audio
<gdb> sneex: hehe
<Knight488> does ubuntu come with a terminal program to connect to the internet (wifi)?
<frying_fish> which looks most likely on mine.
<frying_fish> Knight488: iwtools?
<mmmiiikkkeee> ok srry thanks for helping i am jsut frusterating  with this.... dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg was the last thign i did i forgot to mention it in what i wrote but it didnto help
<sneex> gdb, I didnt have any say in what was purchased LOL  =)
<gdb> sneex: hehe
<sneex> are you using Brezzy or Dapper?
<ompaul> KrisWood, define video driver as in sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats ?
<gdb> sneex: Dapper on both.
<sneex> k
<v-mack> siriusnova: you might just have to suffer without ytmnd, like i said, that seems to be the only one that chokes me
<Quiet> when i had Redhat 9 it came with a Chess Game........Anything like that for Ubuntu ?
<gdb> After a many hours long nightmare of trying to mirror the 2 internal disks I ended up just sticking a 3rd disk in there and setting up a /home mirror.
<KrisWood> ompaul: as in I'm a complete noob to configuring X, and have no clue what you mean
<siriusnova> v-mack - im talking to someone in #ati and he just told me that on an nvidia card it runs fine
<mmmiiikkkeee> why would the modules v41 ati kbd mouse wacom be missing ...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15949
<siriusnova> v-mack - and that its probably a buggy radeon driver
<gdb> (Which is all I care about, since the OS can be reinstalled and set up in about 20 minutes).
<KrisWood> i mean video drivers as in, in windows I just double click an installer and suddenly my video card works properly
<sneex> gdb, have you tried playing with the sound controls?  (as root?)
<v-mack> siriusnova, now im wondering if i have something amiss
<farous> KrisWood: which video card you have
<v-mack> like http://talbfij.ytmnd.com/ doesn't kill me at all
<gdb> sneex: Yes, I have, nothing stands out to me as enabling that speaker, and nothing that I've selected seems to, either.
<KrisWood> ATI Radeon 9800
<pinky> So I have a bunch of decrypted VOBs from video DVDs on my hard drive that I'd like to transcode to OGG/XviD OGM files... is there a consensus about what the most powerful/efficient tool to do this is?
<phanter> ! hello there. I am the only user on this laptop and I just deleted myself from all the groups. What groups am I standard a member of after a fresh ubuntu install ???
<Pilgrim> java?
<ubotu> phanter: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<ompaul> Quiet, when you got into system admin synaptic - why not search for chess
<frying_fish> pinky: acidrip / avidemux?
<Pilgrim> is there a java installer ?
<NET||abuse> arrgghhhhh, okok.. i'm really annoyed... stupid wifi won't connect...
<gdb> sneex: Ah, as root, no.  I've been using the sound control panel as a normal user.  I'll try messing with it as root and seeing if more options are displayed.
<sneex> gdb, not even noatrun?
<NET||abuse> wep or wpa-aes
<Quiet> thanks Ompal
<ompaul> KrisWood, define video driver as in sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg << run that from the command line or in a terminal and watch it rock
<pinky> frying_fish: I used acidrip to rip/decrypt the VOBs from the video DVD to my HDD
<siriusnova> v-mack - it looks to be a buggy radeon driver
<farous> KrisWood: sudo apt-get install xserver-driver-fglrx fglrx-control linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<sneex> if dapper is like brezzy it will become "active" as root
<frying_fish> pinky: it can encode to whatever aswell
<frying_fish> it has a frontend to mencoder
<pinky> I'm looking for a good tool to transcode the VOBs to OGMs (with XviD video) that has the most options, etc.
<KrisWood> ompaul: last time I did that my wacom tablet stopped working
<Pilgrim> Do this channel have a bot that can ansver simple questions like if i do "java?"
<swim> v-mack: cant quite figure out where quick format option is
<sneex> Can any one give an idea as to why Firefox is going to 65.203.229.44 everytime I start it?
<gdb> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and see also !javadebs
<v-mack> swim: i am sorry, let me find that
<eventide> siriusnova: I just opened the .gif in the gimp, and it plays smoothly at 12% cpu
<jrib> Pilgrim: yes, but it is best if you /query him directly: for example: /query ubotu java
<ompaul> KrisWood, you say do not have anything there atm, so I suggest you choose "vesa" if something more obcvious does not occur
<Pilgrim> great
<frying_fish> pinky: mencoder has the most options from what I rememeber
<farous> KrisWood: then just change the driver in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf from ati to fglrx. reboot and everything will be ok
<pinky> frying_fish: What would avidemux be used for that acidrip cannot do?
<KrisWood> farous: E: Couldn't find package xserver-driver-fglrx
<frying_fish> you just need to know the commands, hence acidrip is useful.
<gdb> sneex: Not set as your homepage? ;-)
<eventide> siriusnova: suggesting it is firefox and not the radeon driver (in my configuration anyway)
<frying_fish> avidemux I tend to use for stitching avi files together and such.
<KrisWood> ompaul: I still have no idea what you're talking about
<frying_fish> or fixing sync issues.
<sneex> my homepage is local -- not over the net
<farous> KrisWood: sorry xorg-driver-fglrx
<siriusnova> eventide - weird, dunno :(
<farous> KrisWood: let me check it
<phanter> I am the only user on this laptop and I just deleted myself from all the groups. What groups am I standard a member of after a fresh ubuntu install ???
<siriusnova> eventide - have you tried google earth using the radeon driver?
<mmmiiikkkeee> how do i get internet to work from connad line if ifup eth0 is not working
<KrisWood> farous: ok
<sneex> now it just made three calls to 209.237.226.238
<sneex> \=
<pinky> frying_fish: Okay well what about the utility called "transcode"... is that an alternative to mencoder?
<sneex> freakking weird -- I think the US government is watching me  !!!  =)
<farshim_> How can I run a command automagically when I log in?
<eventide> siriusnova: no
<frying_fish> pinky: I think its tools for mencoder.
<phanter> farshim_: add it in the session manager (if you use gnome)
<siriusnova> eventide - would you install it real quick and let me know if you get artifacts like this with acceleration http://web.umr.edu/~taknnc/Screenshot.png
<farous> KrisWood: it is xorg-driver-fglrx
<ompaul> KrisWood, I am suggesting you run a program in a terminal and you can run it many times until you get something that works - the trick is to go for the obvious - and also run it in a terminal
<KrisWood> farous: ok what do I do with that?
<pinky> frying_fish: And dvd::rip?  Is that another frontend to mencoder like acidrip is?
<phanter> is there somebody who wants to tell me the groups every first user is a member from in a fresh ubuntu install/
<miranda82> hello
<v-mack> hey, swim needs to format his ipod, how does that happen, i've been trying to help but im just about out of ideas
<farous> KrisWood: after that sudo aticonfig --initial && sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<frying_fish> quite probably.
<miranda82> does anyone here, know how to minimize games?
<forque> freaking trillian it is not designed for irc
<Adam_eM> why i cant play videoCDs in kaffeine ? Here's the output: kaffeine: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_inp_vcd.so: undefined symbol: vcdinfo_get_seg_resolution
<farous> KrisWood: you should use synaptic if you do not like the command line
<KrisWood> ompaul: I'm just afraid to try it because the last time I ran it stuff stopped working
<biaf> whats command to apt-get xmms music player anyone?
<ompaul> KrisWood, it is not working now - so what do you loose?
<farshim_> phanter: thank you
<jrib> biaf: sudo apt-get install xmms
<frying_fish> biaf: apt-get install xmms?
<KrisWood> farous: I'm just uncertain what command to put in the the commandline
<made> BlueEagle: I'm going to restart now and check out the changes
<KrisWood> ompaul: I guess you have a point
<frying_fish> biaf, or, if you are comfortable with building from source, you could try audacious
<farous> KrisWood: KrisWood one step at a time did you install the packages
<frying_fish> NET||abuse: any luck getting it to play?
<ompaul> KrisWood, >>> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg << run that   choose ati or nv depending on nvidia or ati or maybe choose vesa if neither of them work
<KrisWood> farous: I don't know
<UKMatt> is there a way to custimize, or put a theme on the menu bar?
<Adam_eM> help me :)
<NET||abuse> frying_fish, nah,, my girl friend decided to start sifting through the itunes radio channels cause she was getting bored :)
<NET||abuse> frying_fish, i'm onto getting my wifi working
<frying_fish> ok.
<farous> KrisWood: ok again what is your problem with your current opensource drivers.
<biaf> jrib/fish : E: Package xmms has no installation candidate
<NET||abuse> frying_fish, any experience with wpa-aes connections?
<KrisWood> ompaul: what do I do with the bus identifier?
<miranda82> does anyone here, know how to minimize games?
<frying_fish> NET||abuse: unfortunately not
<jrib> biaf: it should be in dapper main, can you post your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and give us a link please?
<phanter> please... anybody??? can you check your /etc/group file and tell me what groups you are a member of ???
<frying_fish> but, network manager should handle them.
<NET||abuse> frying_fish, not to worry
<Hash> have a nice weekend-end
<NET||abuse> holey moley... Xgl rocks..
<Hash> yez
<NET||abuse> window bells are visually so strong!
<farous> ompaul: on ubuntu the video drivers are just bad with ati i do nto know why. i experienced that on two pcs. installed debian on one of them at the end
<KrisWood> farous: I want to be able to change my screen resolution to something higher than 1024, so I followed the instructions on the wiki, and  then my vid driver stopped loading altogether, and my tablet stopped working
<frying_fish> biaf: make sure all repositories are enabled
<ompaul> KrisWood, I told you to choose the card - by implication leave the rest alone
<ompaul> farous,  you put a bug in launchpad?
<farous> KrisWood: did you back up your xorg.conf file
<KrisWood> ompaul: ok that's what I did last time but it gives me errors booting up now
<visik7> anyone using xen ?
<Bassetts> how can i transfer the contents of a folder using scp
<farous> ompaul: i do nto know the source of the problem so my bug report will be useless
<KrisWood> farous: I think so, I just copied and pasted commands from the wiki without knowing what any of them were doing, I assume one of the steps was backing up
<MathiasM-WE> Hi! Anybody here who wnats to discuss trouble with aic7xxx driver (for an Adaptec AHA2940U)?
<miranda82> does anyone here, know how to minimize 3d games?
<eventide> siriusnova: there are so many artifacts that it's unusable... similar to but not quite like yours
<mnishizawa> just updated breezy to dapper with apt, now wireless network will not work... I get signal from the router but no ip address
<Pilgrim> !javadebs
<ubotu> In Breezy: j2re1.4 is in multiverse. In Dapper: sun-java5-jre is in multiverse
<farous> KrisWood: ok restore yoru backup. and next time try to understand what you copy and paste before doing it
<swim> darn
<siriusnova> eventide - yeah - looks like the X.org radeon driver sucks for 3d acceleration :(
<ompaul> farous, I have this hardware "sudo lshw > foo" and I get this effect - brief description and away you go
<eventide> siriusnova: oh wait, it appears to have cleaned itself up now
<KrisWood> where do I find my backup?
<Pilgrim> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<biaf> jrib : Submission done.
<KrisWood> :(
<farous> KrisWood: then as ompaul suggested dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will just do it
<phanter> I know I am annoying, but I have an easy question and I am under a lot of time pressure. Can anybody check his/her /etc/group file and tell me what groups you are a member of ???
<jrib> biaf: link?
<dooglus> mister_roboto: you have artsd running?  that might be hogging the soundcard
<Bassetts> how can i move the contents of ~/log/IBO/pisg-0.68 to ~/log/IBO
<biaf> jrib : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15950
<gnomefre1k> shoot
<KrisWood> isn't there an installer like on windows? :( this seems like a lot of effort for something so simple :(
<dooglus> Bassetts: it's easier to just rename the directory:
<jrib> ubotu: tell biaf about repos
<Bassetts> dooglus, i have ~/logs/IBO
<dooglus> Bassetts: cd ~/log; mv IBO IBO.old; mv IBO.old/pisg-0.68 IBO
<farous> ompaul: fourtanetly i am happy with debian here. so on my other pc when i have bugs with savage i will report them. but thanx for the tip
<ompaul> KrisWood, you went playing with it after it was working -- you tell me why it is not working ;-)
<gnomefre1k> wtf
<Bassetts> and in there there is pisg-0.68
<gnomefre1k> grrrrrrr
<Bassetts> and i want to empy pisg-0.68 into IBO
<scud> what are the flags to compile a kernel without compiling the modules (M) selected in the menuconfig?
<jrib> biaf: replaces your current sources.list with the official breezy ony.  Are you comfortable doing that?
<KrisWood> ompaul: it wasn't working, I couldn't change the resolution to anything higher than 1024x768
<farous> KrisWood: lol where is your backup. try searching in /etc/X11/ for a xorg.conf-orginal or xorg.conf-backup
<Bassetts> dooglus, not like that
<dooglus> Bassetts: mv ~/log/IBO/pisg-0.68/{*,.*} ~/log/IBO
<mnishizawa> just updated breezy to dapper with apt, now wireless network will not work... I get signal from the router but no ip address
<Bassetts> ok dooglus
<biaf> jrib : i will give it a good try
<crimsun> scud: just ``make bzImage''
<ompaul> KrisWood, do did you do the next thing ubotu says
<scud> ah ok
<ompaul> !resolution
<scud> cool
<ubotu> resolution is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<KrisWood> farous: yes there is a xorg.conf-backup
<gnomefreak> ok i think thats fixed :(
<ThePub> what package do I install to make linux able to broil a good hamburger?
<farous> KrisWood: changing the resolution was easy stuff it does not need a lot of editing in your xorg.conf
<jughead> ok I just upgraded through autoupdate, now my radeon card won't play games
<jrib> biaf: ok, just open the link to the official sources, then open your current sources witht he command: gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<gnomefreak> ThePub: sudo apt-get install grill
<farous> KrisWood: ok while you are in /etc/X11/ type sudo cp xorg.conf-backup xorg.conf
<KrisWood> ompaul: yes that's the wiki article I followed
<Bassetts> dooglus: that doesnt work
<farous> KrisWood: that will take you back to your original config
<jrib> biaf: then just delete everything that you see in your text editor and replace it with the one that you were linked to
<gnomefreak> Bassetts: your on screen atm right?
<mnishizawa> KrisWood: sorry to step in on this when I didn't hear the entire issue, what were you trying to accomplis by editing the xorg.conf?
<biaf> k
<Bassetts> yes
<gnomefreak> Bassetts: can you use backspace?
<Bassetts> yes gnomefreak
<farous> KrisWood: now are we talking about a notebook or a crt. for the wiki might be for one and you configured the other :)
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<KrisWood> mnishizawa: I was trying to be able to change my screen resolution to 1280x1024
<phanter> thanks but NO thanks :(
<gnomefreak> maybe its this damn terminal
<KrisWood> farous: crt
<Adam_eM> could anyone help me with the videocd playing ?
<mnishizawa> KrisWood: did the display change tool under the System menu not give you that resolution as a selection?
<Bassetts> gnomefreak: the folders are ~/logs/IBO/pisg-0.68 and a want every file and folder in pisg-0.68 to move up into IBO
<KrisWood> mnishizawa: it did not, the max was 1024x768
<KrisWood> ok gotta retsart X I think
<farous> KrisWood: and your card and screen can support your resol at your specified refresh rate
<KrisWood> brb
<scud> crimsun: it just says  'make: Nothing to be done for `bzImage'
<KrisWood> farous: I have no clue what I specified, I don't understand the xorg.conf at all
<KrisWood> isn't there something like the catalyst control center for ubuntu?
<IYY> hey, how would I use the ftp command inside a shell script? like "send file fu to location ftp.foo.bar"
<KrisWood> or for linux in general?
<crimsun> scud: did you copy over the config and run ``make oldconfig''?
<dooglus> Bassetts: what does "doesn't work" mean exactly?  can you tell me how it didn't work?
<Bassetts> mv: cannot overwrite directory `/home/bassetts/logs/IBO/.'
<Bassetts> mv: cannot overwrite directory `/home/bassetts/logs/IBO/..'
<farous> KrisWood: when you specify a resolution you can do it like this 1280x768@60
<rjcube> I have mounted a virtual drive using the mount -o loop command and I cant figureout how to unmount it, when I click unmount it says it cant because it has been mounted multiple times
<scud> i dont think so :(
<KrisWood> farous: where do I do  that?
<scud> i did make menuconfig and saved it
<gnomefreak> Bassetts: sudo mv ?
<dooglus> Bassetts: it worked.  check the files
<jdrake> What would the effect of adding ld.so.conf (containing a single /opt entry) to a dapper system?
<Bassetts> gnomefreak: it wont delete anything in IBO thats already there will it
<mnishizawa> KrisWood: different distributions are different. can you post the Section "Screen"
<mnishizawa>  entry from your xorg.conf
<Bassetts> dooglus: so it did
<Bassetts> wierd
<KrisWood> the wiki sends me to a gui tool that goes step by step for all my hardware, not just video stuff
<farous> KrisWood: why you do not try the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. take all the defaults then in the resolution section just pick up your resolution. it can not be simpler than that
<dooglus> Bassetts: it's telling you it couldn't move the directories '.' and '..', but that's to be expected.
<Bassetts> thanks
<Bassetts> =)
<ompaul> KrisWood, I have given a tool you refuse to use it
<mnishizawa> KrisWood: also, the tools provided are gnome tools, it's not a function of linux
<KrisWood> ompaul: I used that tool and it broke thinggs :(
<dooglus> I don't know of an easy way in bash to match all files and directories except for . and ..
<KrisWood> brb restarting X with the backed up xorg.conf
<reiki> can GnomeBaker take a .wmv and burn it directly into a DVD video ?
<farous> KrisWood: when you are asked for shared mem. do not specify it leave it empty
<scud> crimsun: i did a make menuconfig and saved it
<mnishizawa> on to my question... networking wizards please listen up
<mnishizawa> just updated breezy to dapper with apt, now wireless network will not work... I get signal from the router but no ip address
<mnishizawa> anyone else have that issue/
<UKMatt> has anyone else had a problem with GAIM not allowing AIM to set a profile, or know how to fix that?
* farous remember when he was also afraid yet when you can restore any mess you make you get courage to break your sys :)
<ompaul> mnishizawa, have you gone to system administration networking and poked around there?
<siriusnova> can anyone here reccomend a newer model linux laptop whose graphic card doesnt suck and works well with linux?
<mattsta> im still having JAVA/LIMEWIRE problems, i just upgraded JAVA but limewire still doesnt work
<Bassetts> right my next thing, now can i get pisg to run every 10 mins, then can i get the index.html file made to be ftp'd to my server??
<KrisWood> ok X is back up, this time without errors, I'm still not able to change my screen resolution via gnome's System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<mnishizawa> ompaul: yeah, I've been doing a ton of reconfiguring I'm working on a machine right now with full connection
<jemt> Is it possible to fetch dependencies automatically when compiling software? I'm trying to compile Gimp 2.2.9 which whines about "missing XML::parser perl module"
<dooglus> Bassetts: look into using "crontab"
<wastrel> dooglus:  ls -ld .[^.] *
<Bassetts> i know how to set a crontab for pisg
<mnishizawa> ompual: it's this one machine that I just did the apt upgrade to dapper that's giving me issues
<dooglus> wastrel: that doesn't match ..foo
<Bassetts> but not sure how to ftp dooglus
<wastrel> dooglus:  well foo :p
<ompaul> mnishizawa, not upgrade but dist-upgrade
<mnishizawa> ompaul: right
<dooglus> Bassetts: wget can download over FPT
<ompaul> mnishizawa, huge difference
<Bassetts> dooglus, i need to send from my shell to my ftp
<KrisWood> now that my xorg.conf is installed, how do I set this up properly?
<rjcube> can anyone tell me how to unmount a virtual drive after mounting it with mount -o loop? when I click unmount It says it cannot be unmounted because it may of been mounted multiple times
<mnishizawa> ompaul: yes, I thought that would be obvious that I was doing that if I was trying to upgrade the version
<Bassetts> dooglus: could i just crontab ftp
<ompaul> !resolution
<ubotu> well, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dooglus> Bassetts: can you install sshd on your FTP server?
<mnishizawa> ompaul: sorry, I will be more specific
<Bassetts> dooglus: no
<ompaul> KrisWood, ^^ please check the message from the ubotu a couple of lines above, thanks
<dooglus> Bassetts: you have to use FTP?
<KrisWood> ompaul: I think we've already ascertained that I do not have enough foundations of the basics to understand that article
<mnishizawa> ompaul: everything else works except the wireless connection
<Bassetts> dooglus: its actually my friends hosting account
<KrisWood> i've got that article bookmarked, no need to keep linking it to me, but I understand it no more now than I did yesterday when I read it
<farous> KrisWood: can you post your xorg.conf file on the pastebin. and tell me what resolution you want
<KrisWood> farous: sure
<Bassetts> dooglus: with ftp can you do something like ftp user:pass@host.com file
<Sir> Hello all, I am trying to make a script executable, and I just forget the command... chmod a+x script.sh ? then ./script.sh ??
<ompaul> farous, good thinking
<mattsta> im still having JAVA/LIMEWIRE problems, i just upgraded JAVA but limewire still doesnt work
<Sir> is that correct?
<farous> :)
<dooglus> Bassetts: I saw a client recently which did let you do that.  let me find it for you.
<dooglus> Sir: just "chmod +x script" is enough
<mnishizawa> mattsta: are you sure the java you are using is the one you just installed?
<mnishizawa> mattsta: java -version
<ThePub> dooglus:  yeah, firefox :p
<Sir> dooglus, that is what I tried and it won't launch up... ./script.sh should do it, right?
<KrisWood> http://pastebin.com/717328
<dooglus> ThePub: talking to me?
<ompaul> mattsta, read the messages from ubotu
<dooglus> Sir: indeed
<Bassetts> dooglus: i may have it
<rayston> heya, im back, well, I fixed the missing xorg.conf problem
<alnr> i am in similar boat as kriswood. livecd only boots to 640x480 with no choices in screenres tool. i've tried booting live-expert and removing the lower res and just leaving 1280x1024 but it always boots into 640
<mnishizawa> KrisWood: I see your problem
<farous> KrisWood: ok what resolution you want to add
<Bassetts> dooglus: can i not make a .sh saying:
<Bassetts> OPEN your.ftp.server.com
<Bassetts> username
<Bassetts> password
<Bassetts> CD /yourdir
<Bassetts> PUT "C:\Program Files\WinBot\Logs\pisg-0.37\index.html"
<rayston> now...now im missing .xsession , anyone have any ideas?
<KrisWood> 1280x1024
<Bassetts> QUIT
<farous> ok
<Bassetts> sorry, should of pastebinned it
<mnishizawa> KrisWood: In the screen section, you need to add an entry in front of the "1024x768" for the desired resolution
<Sir> dooglus, thanks... I was just having a brainfart. \
<Sir> :-/
<Sir> Adieu
<nomin> how do I get a joystick to emulate a keyboard and mouse?
<farous> KrisWood: read mnishizawa post
<KrisWood> also, when I was in windows I updated my drivers frequently to get the best performance in games, is that even possible in ubuntu?
<Adanadar> Hi, anyone know why everytime I install Ubuntu, GRUB errors on startup with "GRUB loading, please wait..... Error 18"?
<ompaul> !joystick
<ubotu> have a look at all these packages "joystick" - Testing and calibration tools "jscalibrator" - GTK Joystick Calibrator "jslaunch" - Joystick button shell command execution/shutdown tool
<KrisWood> thanks mnishizawa, one moment while I try that
<mnishizawa> KrisWood: should read
<mnishizawa> Modes     "1280x1024"  "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<zipper> !xkb
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, zipper
<KrisWood> ok thanks. Is 24bit the highest?
<farous> KrisWood: add it in the subsection "display" ; Depth 24 section
<KrisWood> what about 32?
<mnishizawa> KrisWood: also you need to make sure your monitor supports that color dept
<megasquid> is there a program that will let me discover the wireless networks in the area?
<KrisWood> it supported it in windows, why wouldn't it in linux?
<wastrel> different driver
<reiki> sorry for repeat... I don't have a DVD burner so I can test... Can GnomeBaker take a .wmv file and burn it directly into a DVD video format viewable on a set top DVD player
<nomin> I think joystick calibrator only tells me I have a joystick connected, but I don't think it lets me emulate a keyboard and mouse.
<mnishizawa> KrisWood: yes, different driver but the generic driver should be good enough to handle it if it was supported in windows
<farous> KrisWood: he is just making sure. mnishizawa if it is not supported it will not be loaded by the way automatically
<KrisWood> so can I just copy the 24 section, paste it, and change the 24 to a 32?
<mnishizawa> farous: that's right, forgot aboutthat
<farous> KrisWood: for gaming though i recommend installing the fglrx driver
<nomin> !emulate
<ubotu> nomin: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<megasquid> is there a program that will let me discover the wireless networks in the area?
<KrisWood> farous: ok now how do I do that? :-/
<farous> KrisWood: 32 ?
<KrisWood> yeah, 32 bit color depth
<mnishizawa> farous: they didn't they change the package for that... something like xorg-driver-ati or something?
<farous> KrisWood: does it support that your card
<ompaul> megasquid, that is considered  a hacking question, those are not answered on freenode
<KrisWood> I had 32 bit in windows
<nomin> !Mittens
<ubotu> nomin: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<dooglus> Bassetts: you could do that.  but it's simpler to install 'lftp' and do:    lftp -e 'put <file>; quit' -u <user>,<pass> <host>
<farous> mnishizawa: KrisWood xorg-driver-fglrx
<megasquid> ompaul: why is that a hacking question?
<void^> KrisWood: 24 and 32 are identical
<Bassetts> dooglus: that would mean waiting for my server admin to install lftp
<eneried> hello people
<megasquid> ompaul: if im at a coffee shop i want to be able to use the free wireless
<eneried> copuld you help me? my system cannot recover from hibernate status :(
<KrisWood> ok but I could swear I've seen games require 32 bit color
<ompaul> so that is just how do you do wireless
<mnishizawa> farous: KrisWood don't forget the mods in the xorg.conf ... change ati to fglrx and sometimes you need to add the chipset id
<ompaul> !wireless
<ubotu> hmm... wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<KrisWood> farous, mnishizawa, I have no clue what you guys are talking about now
<mnishizawa> KrisWood: I've played windows games in linux as well as some linux native games like Americas Army... there is no issue with color loss
<KrisWood> ok
<megasquid> ompaul: i have wireless set up, i just need to be able to see the networks and choose one to connect to
<mnishizawa> KrisWood: let's just fix this part and we can talk about the other later
<KrisWood> do I need to restart X to see the changes?
<farous> KrisWood: install the following package. sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<dooglus> b
<mnishizawa> KrisWood: yes
<KrisWood> ok
<dooglus> Bassetts: lftp is a client.  you install it on your local box, not the FTP server.
<mattsta> i do have Java 1.4 and i am also trying frostshare but still nothin
<Stork> why doesn't dapper allow normal images like jpg or png to be used as menu icons?
<KrisWood> xorg-driver-fglrx is already the newest version.
<Bassetts> dooglus: im transferring from a shell to the FTP
<KrisWood> brb restarting X
<mnishizawa> Stork: it does
<farous> lol he have it installed
<dooglus> Bassetts: can you install lftp on the shell?
<mattsta> what now?
<Stork> mnishizawa, how?
<Bassetts> dooglus: no, my admin will but he is not here right now
<mnishizawa> Stork: you need to select a directory first, then when it comes back to the selection screen ti will list the images there
<dooglus> oh, i see.  go for the "printf | ftp" approach then I guess
<KrisWood> ok I'm at 1280x1024 now but I got an error when it started
<eneried> :'(
<mnishizawa> KrisWood: do you remember the message text?
<KrisWood> http://pastebin.com/717348
<eneried> there's a good yahoo messenger alternative in linux? anything different than gaim?
<Bassetts> dooglus: my .sh doesnt work :(
<KrisWood> mnishizawa: not only do I remember it, but I copy pasted it to pastebin ;)
<ompaul> megasquid, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<Bassetts> dooglus: i know why
<mnishizawa> KrisWood: That's more than likely a one time message
<KrisWood> oh ok
<KrisWood> I'm gonna restart X one more time to make sure
<KrisWood> brb
<megasquid> ompaul: thanks ill take a look
<mattsta> how do i change which java i am using
<eneried> can somebody read me?
<farous> mattsta: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<ompaul> eneried, a bedtime story?
<KrisWood> ok no error :)
<KrisWood> now, on to fglrx
<eneried> i think my chat will not work, but its working
<mnishizawa> KrisWood: You should be set now for the resolution
<marc> Can any one point me to a how to on kernel compilation?  I need to recompile turning off EFI for my ipod, and i have no clue as to where to even start
<KrisWood> Thanks for all this help by the way :)
<farous> KrisWood: now for 3-d acceleration your current setting do not support it
<eneried> i'm trying to hibernate my dapper, but it doesn't work
<eneried> :(
<mister_roboto> dooglus: you still here?
<mnishizawa> KrisWood: this is the beauty of open source... we all help each other
<KrisWood> mnishizawa: yes, it's now at teh correct resolution :)
<crimsun> eneried: using kernel -25.43 ?
<eneried> how can i see wich kernel do i have?
<KrisWood> yeah I highly doubt there's an irc with 800 helpful people in it for windows :)
<crimsun> eneried: ``uname -r''
<rayston> uhh, this is probably a stupid question, but how do I edit a file that says its read only?
<alnr> ok, does anyone have the energy to help someone else stuck in 640x480
<mnishizawa> KrisWood: ok, u have an ati card, correct?
<crimsun> rayston: do you have adequate privileges to edit the file?
<farous> KrisWood: make sure you have the following package. type in a terminal sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<dooglus> mister_roboto: yes.
<rayston> it says I dont, how do I get them?
<KrisWood> mnishizawa: yes, ATI Radeon 9800 Pro
<mister_roboto> just wanted to let you know what i found out...
<Bassetts> dooglus: how can i tell it to enter my ftp info for me, its something to do with echo right?
<mattsta> i tried all 3 and none of them still didnt work
<mnishizawa> KrisWood: see farous post
<KrisWood> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-386 is already the newest version.
<gdb> rayston: What is the file?  If it's a system config file, then use sudo and your editor.  If it's not, then you can force a write in vi with :w! (I don't know what editor you're using).
* MathiasM-WE uses an very old GeForce 2 MX 400 on an Eizo F930 with 1600x1200 @ 100 Hz.
<crimsun> rayston: preface the command with sudo
<crimsun> rayston: or if it's a graphical app, use gksudo
<mister_roboto> dooglus: load module "snd-pcm-oss" will route /dev/dsp to alsa and mixing works fine then for /dev/dsp programs   :)    including skype
<mnishizawa> KrisWood: 386?  Are you running a pentium class machine?
<farous> KrisWood: great open the xorg.conf file again. got to driver section change "ati" to "fglrx"
<megasquid> is the a control panel for the fglrx drivers?
<farous> KrisWood: reboot and everything will be ok
<KrisWood> mnishizawa: athlonXP 2600+
<eneried> crimsun 2.6.15-23-k7
<dooglus> Bassetts: I can't get it to work.
<Bassetts> dooglus: ok
<rayston> I just want to use text editor to do it, the one that automatically comes with ubuntu, so that would be gksudo .....?? imwheelrc (thats the file)
<eneried> this is my kernel
<dooglus> mister_roboto: ok, cool.
<KrisWood> farous: ok one moment
<mattsta> still no luck
<crimsun> eneried: ah, different issue then. Nevermind.
<gdb> rayston: Ubuntu comes with vi, nanao, and gedit (and I am sure others).  Do you want to edit the file in a terminal or graphically?
<KrisWood> ok rebooting
<rayston> graphically
<mattsta> still no luck so what now
<mnishizawa> ok, so seriously, no one has had an issue where they get signal from a wireless router but can't get an IP?
<gdb> rayston: Then gedit is the one you want to use.  "gksudo gedit filename" and enter your password when prompted.
<eneried> crimsun? what do you mean?
<mattsta> could there possibly be something wrong with my java
<meandi> Hi, completely new to ubintu and I s?hall download an iso for installation on my PC. Shall I use ubuntu-6.06-alternate-i386.iso  or ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso?
<Bassetts> dooglus: there has to be a way
<eneried> does anybody know a yahoo client for linux?
<mnishizawa> meandi: I suggest downloading the desktop iso
<mnishizawa> eneried: gaim
<crimsun> meandi: if you want to be completely safe, I recommend the alternate text-based one.
<meandi> ok, what's the difference?
<LiteHedded> how come when I mkdir the directory isn't writable?
<gdb> LiteHedded: Where are you making this directory?
<LiteHedded> home directory
<LiteHedded> ssh btw
<mnishizawa> eneried: desktop is a graphical install, but to crimsun point, I had trouble with a low resource machine
<farous> i am having real trouble with totem-xine on a k7 machine. it crachs so often and hogs my machine the processor is at 100% usage after each crash
<eneried> different than gaim... gaim is good, but is very different than the win yahoo client
<gdb> LiteHedded: So you are in your home directory, you mkdir a directory in that location, and then find you can't write to it?
<raiffhigor> how can i do redirects on ubuntu?!!?!?!
<crimsun> meandi: the one marked "desktop" is a live cd and contains a graphical installer that is known to erase certain NTFS partitions on some arrangements. The one marked "alternate" is not a live cd and is only an installer but does not have aforementioned issue.
<LiteHedded> gdb: i'm ssh'd in. i'm making a directory to mount a floppy to
<MathiasM-WE> Any clues with kernel 2.6.15-25-k7 and an aic7xxx driver failing because of missing /wrong symbols? (for an Adaptec AHA2940)
<LiteHedded> gdb: i can't write to it
<gdb> LiteHedded: And this directory is in your home directory?
<gdb> LiteHedded: Is the floppy mounted on it?
<crimsun> MathiasM-WE: can you pastebin said symbols? (stdout and dmesg)
<LiteHedded> correct
<LiteHedded> it's not mounted right now no
<gdb> LiteHedded: Hrm.  Can you paste the output of ls -ld directory here?  Whatever the name of it is.
<LiteHedded> k
<meandi> ok, in that case I go for the alternate then. I am planning to set dual boot for XP and ubuntu
<KrisWood> ok back, no errors :) Now how do I make sure it worked?
<farous> KrisWood: fglrxinfo
<crimsun> meandi: yeah in that case you definitely want the one marked "alternate"
<LiteHedded> drwxr-xr-x
<gdb> LiteHedded: and what error does it display if you do "touch directory/filename"?
<meandi> thanks for the help!
<Bassetts> dooglus: http://www.inlumineconsulting.com:8080/website/scripting.ftp.html =D
<brian|lfs> has anyone been able to get ekiga to work rihgt
<brian|lfs> I've tried it with two people can can't hear them at all
<KrisWood> farous: ok and what am I looking for in that
<brian|lfs> and I can use skype with no probs
<LiteHedded> hm no error that time
<farous> KrisWood: if it gave you the right information of your card and said you are using fglrx you are good
<LiteHedded> maybe it was just when the floppy was mounted
<KrisWood> farous: looks right to me :)
<linuxman2142> yo guys its me
<linuxman2142> SAM_theman I am on my dads comp
<gdb> LiteHedded: If the floppy is write protected (the tab in the upper corner is open rather than closed) then you'll get an error trying to put a file there.
<KrisWood> now to get my wacom tablet working again :)
<farous> cool another side effect the fonts will be much better ;)
<LiteHedded> it's not protected gdb
<KrisWood> hehe cool
<linuxman2142> But my dad wants to know how to make a boot-up disk when ubuntu is installed already.And thats ubutnu 6.06LTS
<LiteHedded> what's the correct syntax to mount the floppy?
<KrisWood> is there a way to get rid of the ubuntu-brownish theme?
<KrisWood> hmmm
<apokryphos> !floppy
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<starkruzr> what's necessary for apache2 to run perl scripts in a directory?  So far I have made sure the file itself is +w, and made a Directory directive in apache2.conf with "Options ExecCGI" in it.  What else am I missing?  My browser loads it like a text file.
<KanRiNiN_> Hey, I'm trying to install gsnes9x, but it wants to call snes9x-x, and I want it to use the opengl version
<KanRiNiN_> any ideas?
<gdb> LiteHedded: It could also be that when the floppy is being automounted, the directory ownership is being set to root and you do not have sufficient privleges to write then.
<LiteHedded> it's not being automounted
<LiteHedded> i'm mounting it with 'mount'
<KrisWood> nevermind found it :)
<gdb> LiteHedded: Well, when it's being mounted.
<apokryphos> starkruzr: libapache2-mod-perl2?
<LiteHedded> what's the syntax to avoid that?
<farous> KrisWood: book mark this page help.ubnuntu.com
<farous> help.ubuntu.com sorry
<starkruzr> apokryphos: I thought there was some kind of thing where perl was built into the server without needing that as of Apache 2.
<linuxman2142> !backup floppy
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, linuxman2142
<KrisWood> thanks :)
<apokryphos> starkruzr: it's available in the repositories
<linuxman2142> !boot floppy
<ubotu> linuxman2142: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<KrisWood> ok now, wacom configuration...
<starkruzr> apokryphos: no it isn't.  there are mod-perl2-dev and mod-perl2-doc but not mod-perl2.
<johanbr> brian|lfs: Ekiga works well for me. Are you behind a NAT or firewall?
<Bassetts> dooglus: IT WORKS!
<gdb> LiteHedded: When you run the Users and Groups control panel, select your user, and and tab to User privleges, do you have "Enable access to external storage devices automatically" selected?
<apokryphos> !info libapache2-mod-perl2
<ubotu> libapache2-mod-perl2: (Integration of perl with the Apache2 web server), section perl, is optional. Version: 2.0.2-2ubuntu1 (dapper), Packaged size: 1054 kB, Installed size: 3532 kB
<brian|lfs> ya I am behind a firewall
<brian|lfs> and so are myf riends
<apokryphos> starkruzr: as you can see, it's right there.
<starkruzr> wtf.  why doesn't it show up in apt-cache search?
<brian|lfs> I'm behind a linux iptable firewall
<Fjodor> !vesafb
<apokryphos> starkruzr: breezy?
<jemt> Is it possible to install the Ubuntu Dapper theme on Ubuntu Breezy? I'm performing a downgrade from Dapper to Breezy duo to instability. Dapper has some serious bugs concerning SpeedStep, and freezes/crashes way more often than Windows ME does
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Fjodor
<starkruzr> dapper.
<linuxman2142> Hello?? please
<linuxman2142> my dad needs it now
<apokryphos> starkruzr: it's there, then.
<Fjodor> !vesa
<Gullstad> Is there any application apprehending the configuration for two screens. ATI Radeon x850 XT.
<gnomefreak> starkruzr: make sure you have main repo enabled and correct
<apokryphos> starkruzr: perhaps you were typing it incorrectly?
* gnomefreak has a feeling this is gonna take a while :(
<Fjodor> !framebuffer
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Fjodor
<starkruzr> If I'd typed it incorrectly, the dev and doc packages wouldn't have showed up.
<kazuki> how do stop ESD from running in KDE Desktop ?
<farous> starkruzr: try selecting another mirror of repos or just use the main ones
<apokryphos> kazuki: #kubuntu
<Terminus> starkruzr, try apt-cache show libapache2-mod-perl2
<kazuki> apokryphos: im using ubuntu tho
<starkruzr> Terminus, farous: it's installing as we speak.  don't know why apt-cache didn't show it.
<dooglus> Bassetts: this works for me - a one-liner:    (echo user <user> <pass>; echo passive; echo put <file>) | ftp -n <host>
<apokryphos> kazuki: KDE-related questions are best in #kubuntu
* starkruzr notes it seems kind of silly to exclude PERL, of all things, from the default installation of Apache
<kazuki> apokryphos: i think esd is ubuntu related
<apokryphos> kazuki: I think stopping it in the KDE desktop (if you have it enabled there) is Kubuntu-related.
<Gullstad> Is there any application apprehending the configuration for two screens. ATI Radeon x850 XT.
<KrisWood> oy...
<starkruzr> everyone: I just installed the package and forced a reload of the web server.  same result as before: loads as a text file.
<Fjodor> Anyone knowing anything about vesa framebuffer?
<Bassetts> dooglus: ill just use what i have working =)
<kazuki> apokryphos: i just need to stop it ubuntu or kde probably can be done via terminal so it doesnt matter
<KrisWood> does anyone here have a wacom tablet? I'm having trouble understanding this walkthrough
<mnishizawa> just updated breezy to dapper with apt, now wireless network will not work... I get signal from the router but no ip address
<starkruzr> incidentally, perl.load and perl.conf are in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled.
<KrisWood> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25151
<mnishizawa> sorry to keep spamming that message, I am out of ideas on this one though
<starkruzr> mnishizawa: it sounds like somebody set up you the bomb
* starkruzr ducks and runs away
<KrisWood> specificly I don't understand the /dev/input stuff
<starkruzr> !lart Apache
<starkruzr> guess not.
<__mikem> lart doesn't work anymore
<mackenzie> ubotu
<starkruzr> sad.
<epod> grrr
<jemt> Is security updates still released for Breezy ?
<Gullstad> !dual head
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Gullstad
<__mikem> !abuse
<ubotu> I guess abuse is not acceptable, use the bot appropriately, for usage instructions http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Gullstad> !dual screen
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Gullstad
<__mikem> !bluescreen
<ubotu> __mikem: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<__mikem> darn it
<__mikem> lol
<starkruzr> larting once is hardly an abuse.
<farous> Gullstad: try /msg ubotu and then ask him what you want
<megasquid> i just installed the ubuntu desktop version but it appears that gcc and all the dev stuff wasn't installed, which packges do i need to install to be able to compile stuff?
<kazuki> How do i stop esd from running from terminal ?
<farous> Gullstad: now what do you want from dual head
<KrisWood> any wacom users around here?
<__mikem> !bsod
<ubotu> __mikem: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<__mikem> darn it
<__mikem> lol
<Gullstad> farous: Two screens?
<Bassetts> dooglus will this crontab work: 10 * * * * ~/logs/IBO/pisg --silent 11 * * * * ~/logs/IBO/ftp.sh --silent
* starkruzr is a Wacom user, KrisWood
<farous> Gullstad: i know what dual head is but need more specification of your config, card and so on
<epod> no 3d acceleration on ubuntu ppc
* epod stabs nvidia.
<Gullstad> Is there any application apprehending the configuration for two screens. ATI Radeon x850 XT.
<starkruzr> they are a pain in the ass to get working only because some of the documentation is wrong.
<KrisWood> starkruzr: could you help me install mine?
<Gullstad> farous:Is there any application apprehending the configuration for two screens. ATI Radeon x850 XT.
<starkruzr> I can try.
<starkruzr> what's going on now?
<mattsta> WOOHOO I GOT FROSTWIRE
<Gullstad> farous: was my question :)
<starkruzr> and does anyone else want to help me with getting Perl working with apache2?
<farous> Gullstad: i do not think so. did you enable xinerama in gdm
* MathiasM-WE uses an old Wacom Graphire ET-0405, serial.
<KrisWood> starkruzr: it seems to be detecting my stylus but the calibration is way off, the mouse doesn't work at all, and neither do the pad buttons
<farous> Gullstad: or do you use a property driver
<Terminus> megasquid, install build-essential
<NET||abuse>  hmm
<megasquid> Terminus: thanks
<Gullstad> farous: I got drivers installed - xuberna ub gdm?
<NET||abuse> i got my wifi connection workin a few minutes ack
<starkruzr> KrisWood: That's beyond my expertise.  I have a tablet pc, myself.
<Terminus> megasquid, you're welcome. :)
<NET||abuse> then i crashed(me messin with Xgl) but now network-admin doesn't show up the wireless options?
<v-mack> kriswood, you have a USB wacom?
<KrisWood> starkruzr: I could walk you through compiling perl and apache but I've never used a precompiled binary of it before
<NET||abuse> how can i get the options back?
<farous> Gullstad: ok how did you set it up and what type of error do you experience
<mattsta> thank you to everyone that helped me today
<raiffhigor> gnomefreak: still occurs erro (configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<raiffhigor> )
<farous> Gullstad: the more specific the easier for me to help
<NET||abuse> the bcm43xx module is loaded.. and i can iwlist eth0 scan to get the network list
<KrisWood> yeah I have a USB intuos3
<starkruzr> KrisWood: ok.  Perl is a module and so I would think that once you install and enable it it just works, but that doesn't seem to be the case
<v-mack> check this out http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_a_Wacom_tablet
<NET||abuse> but when i click on the network icon in the task tray,, i don't get any wireles.. only wired
<Gullstad> farous: I got two screens whit the same picture. I want a landscape view.
<raiffhigor> after that i did that upgrade...
<raiffhigor> with apt
<KrisWood> starkruzr: I believe if you want to use it as a module you need to compile apache to use it
<raiffhigor> gnomefreak: configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<farous> Gullstad: you have to do that in your xorg.conf file in the server section
<gnomefreak> raiffhigor: im not sure are you not getting X to srat at all?
<farous> Gullstad: check the forums on extended desktop
<gnomefreak> start*
<Gullstad> oki.. I'll do :)
<KrisWood> starkruzr: if you don't want to recompile apache you'll need to use the cgi version of perl
<farous> :)
<raiffhigor> i want to install apollon
<raiffhigor> when i type ./configure...
<starkruzr> KrisWood: then it seems such an incredibly stupid engineering decision when so many people would want to use perl with their Apache installation
<starkruzr> KrisWood: CGI version is fine.  how do I do that?
<raiffhigor> after show many comands...
<raiffhigor> ./configure returns this error configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<gnomefreak> raiffhigor: if you read the read me or install file it will tell you what packages you need to compile it
<KrisWood> v-mack: I did that but it's not working properly yet
<chris_> hey
<v-mack> kriswood, that worked for me, idk what to tell you
<v-mack> sorry
<KrisWood> starkruzr: one sec I'll pull up the manual
<KrisWood> v-mack: it works but the calibration is off
<chris_> if i add something to /etc/rc.local and chmod it, will the procs be started by root when the system goes multiuser on startup?
<dooglus> Bassetts: what if the FTP takes more than 1 minute?  can't you run both commands from another script, so you know the first finishes before the 2nd runs?
<dooglus> Bassetts: and what's --silent?
<chris_> how do I add startup commands that will run as a user i specify
<gnomefreak> brb
<Bassetts> dooglus: well pisg is run first, --silent is what pisg told me to put, i think it means it doesnt output anything
<bimberi> ubotu tell raiffhigor about xincludes
<dooglus> Bassetts: you have --silent on your ftp script too
<Bassetts> i have removed them
<dooglus> Bassetts: what if pisg takes more than 1 minute to run?
<Bassetts> well can i combine them into one script?
<Bassetts> that says run pisg, when done run ftp
<dooglus> Bassetts: I would.  only have 1 line in crontab, and make a script which runs pisg then ftp
<Bassetts> so how would i do that?
<dooglus> Bassetts: make a file "pisg-and-ftp.sh", and put 2 lines in it - the first running psg, the 2ndrunning your ftp script.
<Bassetts> dooglus: is it ok to PM you to paste the script?
<dooglus> Bassetts: ideally, add a line at the top, "#!/bin/sh" to make sure it's run by sh
<dooglus> sure.  pm me
<KrisWood> starkruzr: hmmm sorry I'm not finding the instructions very easily, it's been a few years. What you'll want to do is read the INSTALL file that comes with Perl.
<KrisWood> starkruzr: I'm willing to bet that you can apt-get perl itself
<chris_> can someone tell me how to get dapper 6.06 to run startup commands on a per user basis?
<user00265> anybody know how to setup surround sound with alsa on a (aparently) weird setup?
<KrisWood> starkruzr: then it's a matter of editing your httpd.conf to point all .pl files to the perl executable
<owlmanatt> hay, i'm trying to add some text to an image in gimp, but none of Ubuntu's fonts look very handwriting-y. I found a ttf that looks moar like what I want, but how do I install it?
<^richiefrich> user00265 what  card ?
<starkruzr> perl itself is already installed.
<Fjodor> !truetype
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Fjodor
<Fjodor> !ttf
<ubotu> Fjodor: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<bimberi> chris_: ''su username -c "command"'' will run a command as another user
<AK7> does someone know what "wa" means in top? As in, if it's using up 90% of my CPU, what's my bottleneck?
<__mikem> !bad bot
<ubotu> No, you're a bad person, __mikem
<KrisWood> starkruzr: ok that makes it easier. Open your httpd.conf
<blackline> i want to format my ipod to fat32.. whatis the command for formatng?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Fjodor -about font
<chris_> bimberi: thanks
<user00265> ^richiefrich, aparently, Alsa repots a VIA 8237... it is a integrated audio chip on a ASRock P4V88+
<chris_> bimberi: is it better to use rc.local or .xsession for stuff like giFTd and btlaunchmany
<jemt> Will security updates still be released for Breezy ?
<v-mack> user00265, i have that same card, how is that weird?
<starkruzr> KrisWood: ok...
<owlmanatt> that sounds like a 'oh well'...
<^richiefrich> user00265 and u want ?  what more them 2 speackers ?
<starkruzr> jemt: yes.
<KrisWood> starkruzr: one moment I'll install it on here too so I can go through it step by step with you
<newbie_ubuntu> how can i restart the gmone panel?
<jemt> starkruzr: Thanks :)
<Fjodor> gnomefreak: Thanks. Trying for owlmanatt, though
<gnomefreak> newbie_ubuntu: killall gnome-panel
<user00265> v-mack, I don't know how to explain it, I've tried, my friends too... it just doesn't cooperate.
<user00265> ^richiefrich, yeah, surround 4.0
<raiffhigor> gnomefreak: hey man ... in the README has to read INSTALL....
<gnomefreak> !font
<ubotu> I guess font is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<blackline> anyone. the command  for formating?
<owlmanatt> ahh
<owlmanatt> thank you
<^richiefrich> user00265 i dont think u can on a VIA... Intel maybe but not VIA
<Dial_tone> man I get horrendous transfer rates in amule even with ports open
<gnomefreak> raiffhigor: read both
<raiffhigor> gnomefreak: i saw Install's content....
<v-mack> richie its possible in windows
<raiffhigor> that has to set some enviroment vars....
<gnomefreak> they are there to tell you what you need and what to do
<raiffhigor> i did...
<raiffhigor> but...
<^richiefrich> it doesnt support it   user00265
<gustavo> anyone willing to help me with an ati radeon xpress200M in dapper?
<user00265> ^richiefrich, creepy how you can do it on windows.... but then I guess, the creepy thing is windows.
<user00265> ^richiefrich, thanks. less headache
<raiffhigor> but occurs the same error...
<bimberi> chris_: i'm not sure sorry, i'd usually use rc.local for non-gui, not sure about .xsession for gui, i use the Sessions menu item
<^richiefrich> user00265 well let me say alsa doesnt support it
<KrisWood> starkruzr: could you tell me where ubuntu hides httpd.conf by default?
<raiffhigor> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<chris_> well those are both daemons, not gui apps
<gustavo> anyone :s???
<starkruzr> /etc/apache2/apache2.conf for me.
<chris_> thanks for help
<starkruzr> httpd.conf is a placeholder.
<^richiefrich> user00265 u can try the alsa-driver.. but then u must reconfigure the kernel
<raiffhigor> ubotu..... says me that has to install the following packages...libx11-dev  libxext-dev  libxinerama-dev
<bimberi> chris_: if you want them running when your computer boots then rc.local is a good place :)
<gnomefreak> raiffhigor: i cant walk you through it atm if you catch me tomorrow or tuesday ill be glad to do it with you but i have alot of work to catch up on tonight
<user00265> ^richiefrich, I am a Gentoo user, comming from Slacware and using Ubuntu as secondary OS... kernel's don't scare me :)
<wireless> hola
<starkruzr> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<bimberi> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: libx11-dev  libxext-dev  libxinerama-dev
<raiffhigor> ok ...
<wireless> ok
<user00265> ^richiefrich, so, I need to remove in-kernel drivers and re-compile it, then install alsa-drivers?
<^richiefrich> user00265 then cool...  then disable the alsa in the kernel
<raiffhigor> i'll try to solve...
<raiffhigor> see you and thanks....
<raiffhigor> ;)
<gustavo> ati radeon xpress200M + dapper = hell
<MathiasM-WE> !scsi
<gustavo> help please!
<ubotu> MathiasM-WE: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<v-mack> gustavo, whats wrong
<^richiefrich> user00265 ill get u a gentoo wiki page.. it;s all the same
<MathiasM-WE> !aic7xxx
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, MathiasM-WE
<UKMatt> is there a way to change the panel (menu bar thingie)?
<naks> can i install winamp on ubuntu?
<v-mack> i used to have that chipset until i dumped it
<user00265> ^richiefrich, cool
<starkruzr> gustavo, please don't say "it doesn't work"
<starkruzr> :)
<exlt> raiffhigor: xserver-xorg-dev is the header package for X includes
<KrisWood> starkruzr: sorry for the delay, got a phone call
<starkruzr> 's'ok
<UKMatt> is there a way to change the panel (menu bar thingie)?
<jajaja-> would someone be able to give me a hand with my ivtv 0.4.4 error 3 and error 12 --problems loading firmware
<gustavo> v-mack, nono, it does work i een get fglrxinfo to display the card name etc, but then when i try to put a screensaver on it is so slow
<raiffhigor> exlt: ?!?!
<gnomefreak> UKMatt: in what and to what?
<gustavo> v-mack, i think i'm not getting 3D accel
<v-mack> gustavo, it sounds that way
<^richiefrich> user00265     http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ALSA_sound_mixer_aka_dmix#Building_Support_from_alsa-driver_Package
<naks> can i install winamp on ubuntu?
<raiffhigor> exlt: how this works help me...
<^richiefrich> user00265 it even has a VIA example
<v-mack> gustavo, i don't think i can help you out more tho, i never got it to work
<gnomefreak> also UKMatt please stop repeating
<UKMatt> gnomefreak, the panel, is there a way to change that besides color fade and all (which don't work that well anyways)
<raiffhigor> exlt: let me say what i'm trying to do...
<KrisWood> starkruzr: it looks like it should be working automaticly
<v-mack> not saying some one else can't help you
<v-mack> have you tried google?
<raiffhigor> exlt: i want to install apollon...
<gnomefreak> UKMatt: again what panel in what where to what?
<v-mack> naks, try apt-get install xmms
<polpak> UKMatt: what are you wanting to change?
<user00265> ^richiefrich, never seen that wiki entry... but it's worth a try, for commodity's sake.
<KrisWood> starkruzr: you just need to make sure your scripts are located in your cgi-bin
<raiffhigor> exlt: but in the middle of instalation...
<^richiefrich> user00265 can u tell me what repo wine is in  ?
<KrisWood> starkruzr: and make sure that the beginning of each script points to the perl executable
<v-mack> naks, xmms is almost exactly like winamp in every way, they even use the same skins
<polpak> !info wine
<raiffhigor> exlt: returns that error...
<gustavo> v-mack, hmmmm i got it wo work on breezy but then fresh installed dapper and had to use the old drivers but still it doesn't seem to work :(
<ubotu> wine: (Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library)), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), Packaged size: 8578 kB, Installed size: 40460 kB
<UKMatt> polpak, it just looks gross, i didn't know of there were ways to put themes or anything on it
<v-mack> !info xmms
<gustavo> v-mack, thanks anyway!
<gnomefreak> UKMatt: there is a panle in xfce gnome kde among others
<ubotu> xmms: (Versatile X audio player), section sound, is optional. Version: 1.2.10+cvs20050809-4ubuntu5 (dapper), Packaged size: 1029 kB, Installed size: 7256 kB
<polpak> UKMatt: you can theme yes
<exlt> raiffhigor: you mean during ./configure, correct?
<raiffhigor> exlt: everybody that talks about this error...
<UKMatt> gnomefreak, i'm in gnome
<user00265> ^richiefrich, hm? as-in?
<UKMatt> polpak, what theme is that?
<raiffhigor> exactly...
<v-mack> gustavo, you got further than i can, sorry i couldn't help yo more
<raiffhigor> so...
<^richiefrich> user00265 it says not found on an   apt-get install wine
<polpak> UKMatt: sudo apt-get install gnome-art
<starkruzr> what if they are NOT in cgi-bin?  I have no cgi-bin directory because I have always felt that putting all your executables in one directory was stupid and confusing.  how do you tell it "execute perl scripts in directory X"?
<polpak> UKMatt: then go to System->preferences->Art Manager
<KrisWood> starkruzr: if you want cgi scripts to run anywhere, edit the line that says #AddHandler cgi-script .cgi
<raiffhigor> exlt: everybody said to install libx11-dev
<exlt> raiffhigor: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-dev / and run ./configure again
<KrisWood> starkruzr: I mean just uncomment the line #AddHandler cgi-script .cgi
<naks> !xmms
<ubotu> methinks xmms is to get xmms to work in Ubuntu Hoary and Breezy, set the output plugin to eSound (right-click on the XMMS window, then choose Options -> Preferences)
<gustavo> v-mack, np, thanks
<polpak> starkruzr: with a "ScriptAlias" directive (see the apache docs)
<starkruzr> and make it .cgi .pl?
<someothernick> using gnome-art where do i install a new splash screen too?
<KrisWood> yeah
<starkruzr> ok.
<starkruzr> let's see.
<UKMatt> polpak, where do i get themes for it from?
<polpak> starkruzr: or you can add a handler
<v-mack> naks, i think you don't need to that in dapper
<user00265> ^richiefrich, aparently, http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<raiffhigor> exlt: i tried...
<polpak> UKMatt: it will download them automatically from the gnome art website
<jajaja-> would someone be able to give me a hand with my ivtv 0.4.4 error 3 and error 12 --problems loading firmware
<^richiefrich> user00265 ty will try
<KrisWood> starkruzr: I googled and found a tutorial http://www.thesitewizard.com/archive/addcgitoapache.shtml
<UKMatt> polpak, oic it
<bluefoxicy> guys
<raiffhigor> exlt: but returns the error (its impossible to find package xserver-xorg-dev)
<naks> v-mack: im using brezzy
<naks> v-mack: how can i install it?
<bluefoxicy> how do you burn a CD .iso to a DVD?
<raiffhigor> exlt: i'm translating to you...
<KrisWood> starkruzr: it's not ubuntu specific but the syntax of the lines to edit will be the same
<starkruzr> IT WOOOOORRRRRRKKKKS
<Duke_Forever> Hello
<KrisWood> starkruzr: congrats :)
<gustavo> anyone using radeon xpress200M in dapper??
<UKMatt> polpak, tyvm, didnt know that existed
<exlt> raiffhigor: you may need to add universe to your apt sources.list
<polpak> UKMatt: np
<v-mack> naks, go to synaptic and search for xmms, or go to a command line and go "sudo apt-get install xmms"
<raiffhigor> exlt: if my english is not so good... because i'm from brazil ...
<raiffhigor> and don't have an english so good...
<KrisWood> now to go out to fathers' day dinner, have a good day everyone!
<polpak> UKMatt: I always have to change the default theme.. I prefer something a bit less bright
<starkruzr> thanks, folks.
<raiffhigor> i ask just ...
<Duke_Forever> I have problems changing my screen resolution and refresh rate
<raiffhigor> try to understand... ok?!!? ;) thanks...
<polpak> !tell Duke_Forever about resolution
<KrisWood> starkruzr:  no prob, you'd do the same for us :)
<raiffhigor> but let's go...
<exlt> raiffhigor: no problem
<gustavo> :(
<raiffhigor> exlt: how can i do this...
<naks> v-mack: it says Package xmms is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<naks> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<naks> is only available from another source
<naks> E: Package xmms has no installation candidate
<billybennett> Does anyone know how I can turn off the animation that happens when you open up new windows?
<UKMatt> polpak, yeah, i've messed around with some cool ones, but that toolbar is always gross
<tristanmike> bluefoxicy: I don't think you can
<Pilgrim> does someone successfully load this game? http://www.casinoeuro.com/en/trygamepage.jsp?game=jackpot6k i dont, firefox crashes when its finished loading. Works in Suse with same flashplayer and Java
<Duke_Forever> thanx alot polpak
<v-mack> naks
<cafuego> smb://gin
<tristanmike> Pilgrim: ....loading......
<cafuego> d'oh
<raiffhigor> exlt: i have to write what in the file?!?!?!
<eFoX> ok, ive been trying to tackle this for an hour now. If i set up my router with no WEP, my wireless works. However, if i add a WEP key, i cant connect. Anyone come across something similiar ?
<v-mack> naks go to www.ubuntuguide.org, and look how to add more repositories
<KrisWood> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> [ubuntuguide]  a bad outdated resource. Please use help.ubuntu.com
<KrisWood> :p
<Dial_tone> efox, did you add the wep key on both ends?
<niki> what's that command (something like fglrxinfo) that i can run in terminal to see if i'm using the right graphics drivers?
<v-mack> haha
<Dial_tone> and try wpa if you have it
<SurfnKidAFK> niki: fglrxinfo
<gustavo> niki, fglrxinfo
<polpak> niki: you can use glxinfo | grep direct to see if you have hardware accelleration
<v-mack> naks, go to help.ubuntu.com then
<tristanmike> Pilgrim: works fine here
<v-mack> pity me for using that recently
<polpak> niki: what video card do you have?
<KrisWood> :)
<exlt> raiffhigor: here is my sources.list (without the comment lines) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15952
<v-mack> i set up the wacom with those outdate resources
<niki> polpak, it's an extacy
<Dial_tone> fglrxinfo is for ati card
<niki> polpak, i'm getting weird errors when i run it...usually don't get them
<KrisWood> v-mack: I use ubuntuguide sometimes but it's really only good as a cheatsheet, it doesnt' teach anything
<niki> Dial_tone, its an ATI
<raiffhigor> ok what line i have to copy???!
<polpak> Pilgrim: it works fine here
<eFoX> Dial_tone: I'll try the WPA. But, how can you set the mode on the wireless. Currently i think its set for open, but how can i change it too shared ?
<raiffhigor> wich line i have to copy?!?!?
<Pilgrim> tristanmike: weird!
<Pilgrim> polpak: weird!!
<polpak> KrisWood: the restricted formats wiki is much better
<SurfnKidAFK> eFoX: on the /etc/network/interfaces type wirless-mode shared
<SurfnKidAFK> eFoX: or wireless-mode open
<tristanmike> Pilgrim: are you using the Sun Java, or the blackdown, or did you use the one from Sun's site ?
<v-mack> kriswood: then that brings up the whole argument about if you help someone or teach them
<Pilgrim> Sun JAva
<eFoX> SurfnKidAFK: Ok, let me have a look at that. Thanks.
<KrisWood> v-mack: wacom walkthrough http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25151
<tristanmike> Pilgrim: from the repos ?
<mister_roboto> v-mack: the sun java is part of the repositories now
<Pilgrim> yes
<gustavo> how can I know if I have 3D acceleration(ati)?
<niki> polpak : i get errors like this : [fglrx]  API ERROR: could not register entrypoint for FramebufferTexture2DEXT
<SurfnKid> gustavo: fglrxinfo
<niki> polpak, a whole bunch of them
<Pilgrim> when i load firefox from a shell i get memorysegmentation error
<SurfnKid> gustavo: if it returns anything other than GL stuff its not enabled then
<Pilgrim> (on that page)
<niki> i'm gonna try restarting x
<raiffhigor> exlt: only lines that have the universe?!!?!?
<Bassetts> gah my crontab wont work
<exlt> raiffhigor: the libx11-dev may be correct, now that I look at the package description  ;)
<SurfnKid> niki: did you install the xorg-fglrx thingy
<gustavo> SurfnKid, it says the card name and openGL but screensavers are really slow(they were faster on breezy)
<raiffhigor> exlt: only lines that have the universe?!!?!?
<exlt> raiffhigor: that sources.list file is all the ubuntu repositories
<raiffhigor> i have one...
<SurfnKid> gustavo: eww, youre on dapper, i had breezy went dapper,and could neva get it going, im bak on breezy
<tristanmike> Pilgrim: we are talking about Dapper, right ?
<Pilgrim> yes
<gustavo> SurfnKid, :(
<Pilgrim> same problem in 5.10 i think
* MathiasM-WE has Dapper working fine, after Breezy went kamikaze with some keymap and nothing helped...
<SurfnKid> gustavo: i gave up on dapper cuz breezy hasnt given me one single problem
<tristanmike> Pilgrim: how much ram in the computer ?
<Pilgrim> 1gig
<exlt> raiffhigor: you are talking about 6.06 (dapper) correct?.....
<^richiefrich> user00265  http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/dapper/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found     <-- have any clues ?  -->  it's for my friend
<SurfnKid> gustavo: dont follow my experience, your hardware could support it as mine, but have to look more and read some more
<eFoX> is there a way in terminal to connect to an AP ?
<raiffhigor> no ... ubuntu 5.10
* eFoX hates wireless :|
<gustavo> SurfnKid, yeah i know it was working on breezy but Dapper seems to boot a lot faster
<wubrgamer> hey guys
<raiffhigor> see mine sources.list
<raiffhigor> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15953
<crimsun> eFoX: what do you mean "connect to"?
<wubrgamer> hah, atheros works flawlessly
<wubrgamer> anyway
<gustavo> SurfnKid, noticed it? or is it just me?
<SurfnKid> eFoX:  sudo iwconfig <adapter> essid <your-essid-here>
<wubrgamer> how do i clean up my apt cache
<raiffhigor> exlt: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15953
<exlt> raiffhigor: hehe - just add "universe multiverse" to whatever line you have that contains "main"
<Bassetts> can someone help me with a crontab plese
<user00265> ^richiefrich, amd64? I don't know. but aparently, the mirror is bad.
<SurfnKid> gustavo: notice what
<gnomefreak> wubrgamer: sudo apt-get autoclean
<wubrgamer> thankx
<gnomefreak> yw
<exlt> raiffhigor: looks good
<^richiefrich> user00265 looks like it..
<SurfnKid> gnomefreak: what does autoclean do
<^richiefrich> user00265  well he went to bed.. but i had to ask..
<exlt> raiffhigor: see if 'apt-get update' gives you any errors
<gnomefreak> SurfnKid: cleans
<raiffhigor> i have to modify any line?!?!
<gustavo> SurfnKid, forget it :p, can xgl+compiz run on breezy?
<eFoX> SurfnKid: when i do that, it says "Error: unrecognized wireless request "mywireless"
<Joe_scorp> Is anyone having problems with Aisle Riot solitare? when i try to change games it jst exits
<raiffhigor> exlt: give a min
<user00265> ^richiefrich, must be, because here it downloaded fine
<gnomefreak> SurfnKid: it deletes cached packages
<Pilgrim> wonder if it can be!!!, ahh, i have a intel 915G built in graphics card, how do i enable hardware accel on it ?
<polpak> Joe_scorp: yep, does the same thing to me
<Joe_scorp> polpak: do you have a fix? lol
<SurfnKid> gustavo: i dont want to get to that subject, cuz it was sad to know that i couldnt :( that was the purpose of climbing to dapper, for xglcompiz but it was just a mess tryin to get the GL card going
<raiffhigor> no
<SurfnKid> gnomefreak: ah ok
<crimsun> Pilgrim: hardware-accelerated on the i915G{,M} is pretty much a joke.
<raiffhigor> only did some updates...
<Pilgrim> is there a Option "hwaccel" " on" ?
<Bassetts> can someone help me with a crontab plese
<SurfnKid> eFoX:  what happens when you scan  ?  iwlist scan
<raiffhigor> like the name says yet...
<aujordanh> Bassetts: be more specific
<Pilgrim> crimsun: i know, i cant affor nvidia yet
<raiffhigor> no erros...
<eFoX> SurfnKid: iwlist wlan0 scan gives me a all the available networks around
<gustavo> SurfnKid, :s yeah it's so frustrating, thanks anyways
<SurfnKid> gustavo: i really like the xgl flash video on novell's site, sooper cool
<eFoX> and where mine is one of them
<KanRiNiN> er irc.afternet.net
<Kareem> hi i am new user for ubuntu i'd like to install java on my linux but i couldn't i don't know how to install a .bin file please can someone help me
<Bassetts> aujordanh: i want /home/bassetts/logs/IBO/ftp.sh to run every 10 mins
<Pilgrim> in Suse i had to confirm if i wanted hardware acceleration, not enabled y default
<SurfnKid> gustavo: there's a few other packages i thin you can do on breezy but nothing like xgl. Im going to try to get it going on my other dell laptop and hopefully i can get it going
<polpak> Joe_scorp: no, but you can report it as a bug
<crimsun> Kareem: enable multiverse and install sun-java5-jre and sun-java5-plugin
<Bassetts> aujordanh: so i did crontab -e and put int 10 * * * * /home/bassetts/logs/IBO/ftp.sh but it doesnt work
<SurfnKid> eFoX: here's i.e of mine   'sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid ORLJ
<raiffhigor> exlt: wich the next thing to do..?!?!
<Kareem> crimsun where's multiverse ?
<Joe_scorp> polpak: what game is yours stuck on?
<polpak> Joe_scorp: Klondike
<exlt> raiffhigor: did 'apt-get update' gives you any errors?
<xne0x> will adobe premier work on windows 2000(vmware)?
<crimsun> Kareem: see the query from ubotu
<Kareem> ok thank u :)
<eFoX> SurfnKid: do you have a wep on yours ? where do you enter the wep ?
<gustavo> SurfnKid, if it has an nVidia card then you should have no problem. good luck if you have an ATI card....
<Pilgrim> will have to try, brb, i hope
<raiffhigor> exlt: no erros... only some updates...
<xne0x> ...??
<Joe_scorp> polpak: Im on royale east lol
<exlt> raiffhigor: good
<Pelo> hi guys,   is there a newsgroup reader in ubuntu ? and what is it called ?
<raiffhigor> exlt: only finish... and returns done...
<polpak> !bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<raiffhigor> exlt: and now?!?!!?
<eFoX> SurfnKid: i dont know what happened, but its working now
<Kyral> Pelo: take your pick :P
<Kyral> there are many
<Kyral> C'Mon its Unix :P
<SurfnKid> gustavo: oh really, its ati :( both laptops. but you konw id rather put more time on the other dell, since i havent done any real work on it so i can mess up more. rather than on my working breezy
<SurfnKid> eFoX: got it? cool
<harry> is there a download manager like the DOWNLOAD ACCELERATOR for LINUX
<xne0x> anyone know?
<exlt> raiffhigor: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-dev libx11-dev (couldn't hurt installing both dev packages) / and run ./configure again
<e-ubuntu> Good-evening everybody
<biaf> is the a place through the ubuntu menu to allow me to mount my xp drive via gui
<biaf> the=there
<Pelo> Kyral  I was hoping for one in synaptic,  I haven'T found one , maybe I am searching for the wrong thing
<polpak> Joe_scorp: it's already been reported
<aujordanh> Bassetts: i think 10 * * * * makes it run at 12:10 am once a day i may be wrong though
<HedgeMage> harry: can you describe its features? I haven't heard of it, so I don't knwo what to compare it to.
<SurfnKid> eFoX: you can pre-set arguments in the /etc/network/interfaces file i.e. wireless-mode open , wireless-mode shared, wireless-key XXXXXXXX... etc
<Joe_scorp> polpak: Yup, jst found it lol
<eFoX> SurfnKid: actually, i take it back. The only difference is that my network icon SHOWS me that i have connection, with full strength, but it still doesnt work
<raiffhigor> hey man i didn't change my source.lists...
<zodo_> Hey folks.  I'm on a text mode server right now, and I was wondering if anyone could tell me what the module name for a 3Com 3cCFE575BT Megahertz 10/100 LAN Cardbus [Cyclone]  is.
<eFoX> SurfnKid: at least its progress from before
<SurfnKid> eFoX: ah then need to get the wep up
<Bassetts> aujordanh: its mins hours day month so 10 * * * * is 10 mins
<raiffhigor> exlt: needs to change?!?!
<SurfnKid> eFoX: get the key from the router and slap it on the interfaces file
<aujordanh> Bassetts: right but it is time of day not an interval time
<SurfnKid> eFoX: and restart your network settings
<eFoX> SurfnKid: its already in there
<harry> HedgeMage: it enables you to download much faster. you can even still save the download even if your out of connection
<Kyral> Pelo: try KNode
<exlt> raiffhigor: I do not understand what you mean by "needs to change"
<Bassetts> aujordanh: im so confused
<eFoX> SurfnKid: how do you "restart" the network settings
<Pelo> thanks
<SurfnKid> eFoX: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<eFoX> SurfnKid: cool. ill give that a shot. Thanks for the help so far.
<Timss> aside from x-chat application is there any application similar to MIRC??
<SurfnKid> eFoX: na worries mate
<raiffhigor> exlt: the source.list....
<HedgeMage> harry: hrm... I'm not familiar with anything, but if I were you the first place I'd look is the firefox extensions list
<raiffhigor> exlt: i have do modify anything?!?!?!
<raiffhigor> exlt: i have to modify anything?!?!?!
<harry> HedgeMage: it also divides the download package into to smaller pieces so you can download it much faster.
<grigora> hi, does anyone know if there is a way to upgrade to Dapper Drake through apt without downloading and burning the ISO, etc? thanks
<exlt> raiffhigor: your pastebin looked fine - install the packages... and run configure on your source
<gustavo> SurfnKid, it's really weird, i just checked the fps glxgears gave me and they are the same  I had on breezy, but screenssavers don't seem to work
<raiffhigor> exlt: i have to change something or add something in the source.list?!?!
<exlt> raiffhigor: no
<harry> HedgeMage: What's on the firefox extensions list??
<Timss> aside from x-chat application is there any application similar to MIRC??
<aujordanh> Bassetts: if you put "1" in the hour slot, it doesn't run every hour, it runs at 1 am
<HedgeMage> harry: are you thinking of something like bittorrent?
<HedgeMage> harry: the extensions for the Firefox web browser... there are several download-related ones
<raiffhigor> exlt: i have to do this >>> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-dev libx11-dev?!?!?
<Bassetts> aujordanh: i got it you put */10 in the mins
<SurfnKid> gustavo: set the screensavers to use GL. I use the molecule ss and i get over 60fps
<HedgeMage> harry: I've not read them all, of course, but it's worth a look
<exlt> raiffhigor: yes
<gustavo> SurfnKid, how you set them?
<SurfnKid> gustavo: to where before it was so slow like you say
<harry> HedgeMage: it works like that, but Bittorrent is P2P.
<e-ubuntu> Hi everyone, I'm using ubuntu 6.06 and having some troubles with k3b. There's anybody who could give me a little help?
<SurfnKid> gustavo: on the screensaver, go to settings or something and the next window at the bottom says advanced, with a drop down with bunches. use GL
<raiffhigor> exlt: i did this >>> sudo apt-get install libx11-dev
<eFoX> SurfnKid: you are my LINUX GURU...thanks !! its all good now
<raiffhigor> only...
<marc> anyone have a good link regarding kernel compilation, and or could give me an idea of how to disable EFI when compiling?
<harry> HedgeMage: take a look of this if you can find one that works for linux. http://www.download.com/3000-2071-10037157.html
<SurfnKid> eFoX: :) another satisfied customer. hehe I have loads to learn too but i help on what i can
<gustavo> SurfnKid, on dapper there's no option or anything, just a list showing the screensavers :s, ill google it.....
<aujordanh> Bassetts: you good?
<harry> HedgeMage: we usually use download accelerator in WindowsXP
<Bassetts> aujordanh: find out in a bout a minute =P
<SurfnKid> gustavo: have to install xscreensaver i think. dapper installs another screensaver tihng to manage them. with of course.. no settinsg to manipulate. Synaptic should have it... look for xscreensaver package i think and install it
<HedgeMage> harry: I don't run M$ products.
<Bassetts> aujordanh: i dont think it worked, ill wait till the hour
<exlt> raiffhigor: so did your ./configure continue past that point  ;)
<harry> HedgeMage: do you know how Download Accelerator Works?? can recommend something like for Linux
<marc> harry: try gwget
<gustavo> SurfnKid, :o let me try that
<Kyral> Download Accelerators are fakes
<SurfnKid> eFoX: molecules ss is my favorite, i download PDBs and just watch them wander and wobble
<BioVorE> harry: download accelerators tweek your TCP window on your stack.. you can do this on your linux box as well.. but generaly its a gay thing to do.
<SurfnKid> :)
<Kyral> nothing can increase your speed by anything noticible except for getting a better connection
<harry> marc: how do i get it. does it work the same the "gwget" like DAP??
<Grarg_Laptop> hey, I'm getting a problem I hope someone can help me with
<Kyral> Download MANAGERS on the otherhand
<Kyral> !ask
<ubotu> For information on how to ask good questions please see http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html The more information you can give the better we can help you. If your going to give output of commands please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<SurfnKid> Grarg_Laptop: yo
<Ti_Uhl> hello
<debauche> Hi guys, trying to install Dapper on my laptop and things go fine until it asks me what keyboard layout i want.. i choose amer. engl., hit next, and then it just sits there
<someothernick> does kde have a art manager like gnome-art?
<Grarg_Laptop> I just upgraded to dapper, and my networking stopped working
<debauche> still responds to the mouse, i can cancel and all, but it doesn't seem to be doing anything
<Kyral> "Art Manager"?
<marc> harry: gwget is a download manager, like above responders noted it is not an accelerator, just a manager
<SurfnKid> Grarg_Laptop: working good before?
<Ti_Uhl> hi
<someothernick> a program like gnome-art but for kde
<Grarg_Laptop> right now, "ifup eth0" gives "SIOCSIFADDR: Permission denied"
<Grarg_Laptop> SurfnKid, yeah
<SurfnKid> Grarg_Laptop: did you use sudo?
<pppoe_dude> debauche, does it ask you about partitioning?
<Grarg_Laptop> yup
<marc> harry: if you are on broadband you should not need to treak stuff for dl's, thats windows problems
<Gonzo> hey anyone ever tried to mount a shared folder from a macintosh on linux?
<debauche> pppoe_dude: nope, doesn't get that far
<Kyral> whats an Art Manger
<Gonzo> i did do man mount
<marc> harry: you can apt-get gwget
<Gonzo> but dont know what type to use
<e-ubuntu> anybody here is Using k3b
<Gonzo> smbfs doesn't  look to be working that well....
<SurfnKid> Grarg_Laptop: i get that same error on my usb adapter sometimes it recognizes it, othertimes it doesnt. is it miniPCI, usb, pcmicia?
<gustavo> SurfnKid, it works!!!!!!!!!!! I had to remove gnome-screensaver and then launch the new one using xscreensaver-demo
<Ti_Uhl> i installed an other kernel because i have a K7 dual core, and it worked fine, but now i want to install the nvidia drivers and they depend on the 386 kernel. is there any other way to install nvidia drivers or is it ok to install with apt ?
<Gonzo> and can't find anythign that meaningful that goes pass the smb
<gustavo> SurfnKid, thank you so much :D
<Grarg_Laptop> SurfnKid, onboard
<SurfnKid> gustavo: woohoo! hooray :)
<e-ubuntu> is  There anybody here who uses k3b on Dapper?
<SurfnKid> gustavo: no trouble just a bit of help
<Grarg_Laptop> I just had to create the network interfaces file
<Grarg_Laptop> it and it's folder disappeared with the upgrade
<SurfnKid> Grarg_Laptop: ah, broadcomm?
<Grarg_Laptop> and /etc/wpa_supplicant/ifupdown.sh was misnamed
<Grarg_Laptop> SurfnKid, I don't think so
<harry> marc: do you know an antivirus for Ubuntu that's almost equivalent of the norton antivirus??
<Grarg_Laptop> that's my wireless, which is it's own problem
<apokryphos> !linuxvirus
<ubotu> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<gustavo> SurfnKid, gtg now, thanks again I was working on this for the whole weekend
<BioVorE> harry: amavisd
<Kareem> i need a peer2peer the best one plz
<BioVorE> but linux dosn't get virus
<SurfnKid> :)
<Grarg_Laptop> SurfnKid, VIA
<Ti_Uhl> i installed an other kernel because i have a K7 dual core, and it worked fine, but now i want to install the nvidia drivers and they depend on the 386 kernel. is there any other way to install nvidia drivers or is it ok to install with apt ? anyone ?
<gnomefreak> BioVorE: yes it can
<exlt> harry: clamav rocks, but the only time I use antivirus on a linux box is to run an email server
<gnomefreak> doesnt very often but can
<BioVorE> gnomefreak: only if your a complete idiot
<crimsun> Ti_Uhl: did you install linux-k7 ?
<SurfnKid> Grarg_Laptop: so youre just not able to connect or not showing up on the network-admin
<marc> harry: you can use avg free for linux, and there is klamav if you need the gui. What are you planning on scanning, and why?
<gnomefreak> BioVorE: nope
<raiffhigor> exlt: still occurs errors...
<Ti_Uhl> crimsun: yes
<gnomefreak> BioVorE: all you have to do is run a server
<raiffhigor> extl: i did 3 commands...
<BioVorE> gnomefreak: thats what privlage seperation is for
<Ti_Uhl> but the nvidia packages depend on 386
<gnomefreak> but there are otehr ways
<BioVorE> gnomefreak: thats a worm
<SurfnKid> Grarg_Laptop: its wired or wireless
<Grarg_Laptop> SurfnKid, I haven't brought up X yet, just switched video cards
<raiffhigor> exlt: sudo apt-get install libxinerama-dev
<Grarg_Laptop> and it's wired
<gnomefreak> BioVorE: nope worms are email based
<e-ubuntu> HEY, Is there anybody who could help me here?
<harry> marc: is it clamav or klamav???
<SurfnKid> Grarg_Laptop: what does ifconfig show
<Grarg_Laptop> only lo
<BioVorE> gnomefreak: and the best defense agaist that is tripwire or some othere md5 check sum system
<SurfnKid> ah
<e-ubuntu> harry, I think it's Klamav
<raiffhigor> exlt: sudo apt-get install  libxext-dev
<marc> harry:clamav is the engine klamav is the gui for the kde enviro
<BioVorE> clamav
<raiffhigor> exlt: and ...
<gnomefreak> BioVorE: its alot harder to write a virus to infect a linux fs but it is very possible
<BioVorE> but clamav and amavis are ment really for scanning files for mailserver
<raiffhigor> exlt: sudo apt-get install libx11-dev
<Ti_Uhl> crimsun: i installed the k7 images and header files, but when i want to install the nvidia drivers they want to install 386 kernel image
<marc> harry: clamav is cli
<harry> marc: should i download both??
<Ti_Uhl> crimsun: i mean modules
<Ti_Uhl> :)
<raiffhigor> exlt: i run the ./configure..
<marc> harry: do you need a gui?
<raiffhigor> exlt: but the same error occurs...
<BioVorE> gnomefreak: yeah.. but you have to dumb enough to run it as root
<harry> marc: yes
<SurfnKid> Grarg_Laptop: lshw | grep description
<SurfnKid> Grarg_Laptop: does it show it there
<raiffhigor> exlt: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Ti_Uhl> crimsun: the linux-restricted-modules to be exact ?
<marc> harry: if so then just apt-get install klamav and it will add clamav as a dependancy
<gnomefreak> BioVorE: a virus can be a simple typo in a source code
<Ti_Uhl> crimsun:  but i was wondering if that won't break my system
<freddyubuntu> guys , is there any program in ubuntu which can read encrypted files created by truecrypt ?
<ThePub>  BioVorE not entirely true, there are holes in applications.  it's just harder to use them.
<harry> marc: after installing it where could i find it??
<exlt> raiffhigor: in your IRC client, type '/join #apollon' - they might be able to let you know exactly what packages you need to install and help you troubleshoot their build
<eFoX> I current have a wep on, if i change that to wpa, what changes would i have to make to my current config ?
<raiffhigor> ok
<Grarg_Laptop> SurfnKid, I have a description: network controller and an ethernet interface
<eFoX> I may not change it, but I am just curious
<raiffhigor> thanks....
<BioVorE> ThePub: yeah.. but thats user privage excualtion..
<meandi> This is probably the right place to ask but I wounder about the developers of ubuntu, do they work for free or do they get paid for their work?
<marc> harry: clamav is cli, klamav should show up in the menues just look around
<Grarg_Laptop> meandi, depends
<KhZilla> get paid!
<SurfnKid> eFoX: ive used wep by presetting the key in the interfaces file and works fine. not used wpa at all. but ther's ways to get it going
<freddyubuntu> I have encrypted files made by  truecypt , can I open them with other Encryption Programs?
<KhZilla> by Canonical Ltd.
<harry> marc: i've installed it already but theres nothing there...
<stuart_> hello
<stuart_> :|
<SurfnKid> Grarg_Laptop: maybe you could try to look for the right package to enable it, im not sure why it didnt pick it up
<SurfnKid> perl_cont: where from
<Grarg_Laptop> SurfnKid, it was working before the upgrade
<marc> harry: look in system, and off the application menue.  if not cli klamav
<Grarg_Laptop> SurfnKid, without any effort on previous installs
<e-ubuntu> stuart_: May I ask you some k3b doubts?
<Kareem> crimsun i've install java but it's always given me on the firefox browser that i should install some missing plugins
<SurfnKid> Grarg_Laptop: on the same version OS?
<meandi> I'm a developer myself and I would like a work I can perform from anywhere in the world and wounder if ubuntu could be something for me.
<freddyubuntu> a question about encryption , can a file which been ecnrypted by for example truecrypt be opened by another encryption program if u have the password ?
<eFoX> Can you set up multiple wireless-key entries in your interfaces file IF you do want to change wep from time to time ? would that work ? or can you only have one entry ?
<pppoe_dude> eFoX, wpa-psk?
<stuart_> Does any know how to fix nvidia shut down problem?
<harry> marc: how do i turn off the application menu
<SurfnKid> eFoX: mmm good question not sure
<Bassetts> aujordanh: it doesnt appear to be working
<Grarg_Laptop> SurfnKid, on every version of every OS I've tried, including various previous versions of Ubuntu, just not dapper
<gnomefreak> Kareem: type about:plugins in the address bar if java is there with yes after them than its not looking for a java plugin
<eFoX> pppoe_dude: havent desided, either that or just wpa
<harry> marc: is it kRandR tray??/
<eFoX> pppoe_dude: anything special that has to be done ? took me like 2 hours just to get wep working
<crimsun> Kareem: did you close restart firefox?
<marc> harry: no, it is klamav, just like it should be
<pppoe_dude> eFoX, with wpa-psk it is pretty straight forward from the command line using wpa_supplicant and wpa_cupplicant.conf
<rixxon> about how big is the linux kernel alone?
<rixxon> compiled.
<Kareem> no
<Kyral> rixxon: depends
<aujordanh> anyone know how to get a zoom 3090 usb modem working? no drivers are available that i have found...
<SurfnKid> Grarg_Laptop: hehe thats why im not on dapper at least this is the only box im on. mmm I guess you could reconfigure your network again, maybe it can redetect it and set it all up. not sure of the command
<marc> haryy: just go to a shell and type klamav
<rixxon> Kyral: minimum/maximum/average? :P
<gnomefreak> rixxon: depends what its compiled with but not real big
<Kyral> rixxon: on what you put in, what you don't, etc
<Grarg_Laptop> SurfnKid, thanks for your help
<marc> harry: just go to a shell and type in "klamav"
<Bassetts> anyone know how to setup crontabs?
<SurfnKid> Grarg_Laptop: :( hope you can get it going, its frustrating i know
<Vuen> Hey, simple question. I installed Breezy about a week before Dapper came out :(
<eFoX> pppoe_dude: im a complete noob so what you said made no sense. but, you gave me google keywords, so thanks
<SurfnKid> perl_cont: what up
<Vuen> Is it possible to upgrade? Is there a page that tells me how to upgrade?
<rixxon> !tell Vuen about upgrade
<Vuen> Thanks rixxon
<Kareem> crimsun yes now i restart firefox but i got always the same problem i'm sure that i've installed the java ?
<MTecknology> !tell MTecknology -about flooding
<pppoe_dude> eFoX, oh. well, basically in the file wpa_supplicant.conf (a config file that you can create), you setup things like passphrases and connection types, and then use wpa_supplicant (the program) to connect to wifi
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Vuen -about upgrade
<pppoe_dude> eFoX, i think theres a gui for it somewhere
<marc> Vuen: http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu
<Vuen> Thanks gnomefreak
<MeekMassacre> question: im playing mp3's through either banshee or gtkpod and it sounds like its in a tunnel... almost like those distortion fx you can do with some soundcards... is there an equalizer or soundfx type panel im missing somewhere?
<stuart_> :( After i install Nvidia drivers ubuntu doesn't want to shut down, it crashes. Does any one here know of this problem mabe help me fix this or give me some url?
<Vuen> Thanks marc
<gnomefreak> Vuen: yw
<e-ubuntu> gnomefreak: Hello
<gnomefreak> hi e-ubuntu
<e-ubuntu> gnomefreak: May I ask you some k3b doubts?
<gnomefreak> e-ubuntu: go for it
<Kareem> is there a way to install java runtime environment plugin on my linux ?
<e-ubuntu> gnomefreak: Ok Thanks.
<gnomefreak> Kareem: there is a plugin in repos
<SurfnKid> Kareem: Synaptic should have it ther
<ghost> Hi all, im having a network problem. i have installed dapper and now cant get some applications to work. I cant see a web server running on the machine from the other machines on the network and i cant ssh into it and i cant ping either computer from the other but i can go onto the internet fine with the dapper computer... any ideas?
<Bassetts> anyone know how to setup crontabs?
<polpak> Bassetts: crontab -e
<gnomefreak> sun-java5-plugin  or something along those lines
<xanavim> I'm trying to plug in a new usb hard drive, and it doesn't automatically show up in gnome.  how do I find which device to fdisk to format the drive?
<biaf> I have my xp drive enabled in the 'disks' tool in system but no drive showing in 'file browser' apart from 'file system'(linux drive), is there some else to do to see my xp drive
<pppoe_dude> Bassetts, what do you need to know
<polpak> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and see also !javadebs
<e-ubuntu> gnomefreak: I'm using dapper and my k3b works fine. But everytime I record a dvd it takes too much time
<stuart_> eek
<e-ubuntu> gnomefreak: the k3b isnt' record at 8x
<gnomefreak> e-ubuntu: that could be your drive what your burning
<Bassetts> pppoe_dude: i think i have it setup but it isnt working
<iRRVi> I'm running the desktop installation livecd, is there some sort of equivilant to emerge on ubuntu?
<eFoX> pppoe_dude: sweeet. I'll look around. Thanks for the help
<gnomefreak> e-ubuntu: you *should* beable to change the speed in settings
<e-ubuntu> gnomefreak: I'm able to change it.
<Kareem> Ok thank u i'll see
<Bassetts> pppoe_dude: i have */10 * * * * /home/bassetts/logs/IBO/ftp.sh in my crontab file, but it is not running the script every ten minutes
<e-ubuntu> gnomefreak: But even setting the speed for 8x. It doesn't record at 8x
<gnomefreak> e-ubuntu: is your drive ableto burn at 8x?
<pppoe_dude> Bassetts, did you use crontab -e? if not did u set the crontab file correctly?
<xanavim> Bassetts: is the file set +x?
<Bassetts> pppoe_dude: i did crontab -l and it showed up
<pppoe_dude> Bassetts, ok 1 sec
<Bassetts> xanavim: a what?
<xanavim> Bassetts: chmod +x?
<e-ubuntu> gnomefreak:yes it is, and even the media I using accept thes speed. I was recording ok at Debian Sarge
<pppoe_dude> Bassetts, for the script
<iRRVi> I'm running the desktop installation livecd, is there some sort of equivilant to emerge on ubuntu?
<Bassetts> xanavim: what whill that do?
<Bassetts> the script is 766
<xanavim> Bassetts: that will give it execute permissions
<gnomefreak> e-ubuntu: i would try in #kubuntu they might be better suited to help with that
<eneried> where is the chinese ubuntu chanel?
<e-ubuntu> gnomefreak: ok. thank you so much
<gnomefreak> eneried: #ubuntu-ch
<gnomefreak> e-ubuntu: yw
<gnomefreak> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese, please join #ubuntu-cn or #ubuntu-tw
<Bassetts> xanavim: i did chmod +x ftp.sh
<iRRVi> I'm running the desktop installation livecd, is there some sort of equivilant to emerge on ubuntu?
<xanavim> iRRVi: apt-get
<MeekMassacre> question: im playing mp3's through either banshee or gtkpod and it sounds like its in a tunnel... almost like those distortion fx you can do with some soundcards... is there an equalizer or soundfx type panel im missing somewhere?
<pppoe_dude> Bassetts, i'm not too familiar with crontab - so i usually use gcrontab, which is a nice little gui for crontab
<iRRVi> xanavim: I'm want to do it to my ndiswrapper, so thatwont work too well
<MTecknology> !wireless
<ubotu> well, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<Bassetts> pppoe_dude: i cant use gui as i am setting it up on a shell over ssh
<pppoe_dude> Bassetts, ok nevermind then. your crontab line looks ok
<Bassetts> ok
<Bassetts> ill try again with the new permissions on ftp.sh
<xanavim> iRRVi: you can apt-get sources and build the components you need from them
<pppoe_dude> Bassetts, might also wanna make sure you're running the right crontab
<pppoe_dude> for the right user
<Kareem> it's installed now thank u CRIMSUN ;)
<Bassetts> pppoe_dude: how do i check that?
<eFoX> What does "...you must have the kernel headers for the version of the kernal you are running" mean ?
<KyoLptp`> Where's the firefox folder?
<KyoLptp`> I need to install the flash player
<pppoe_dude> Bassetts, well, if you wanna just rule out any other possibilities, you can first try doing chmod 777 ftp.sh
<pppoe_dude> Bassetts, if it works, then you probably are trying to run the script by the wrong user
<SurfnKid> KyoLptp`: either /usr/share/firefox
<SurfnKid> KyoLptp`: or /usr/share/ and find it manually. are you installing the flash player
<Bassetts> ok ill try that
<iRRVi> xanavim: how would I do that?
<Bassetts> pppoe_dude: how can i check the permissions of a file in terminal?
<pppoe_dude> Bassetts, ls -ll
<BAN_ME_NOW> pppoe_dude,  LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<Bassetts> ok
<BAN_ME_NOW> what a nick
<xanavim> iRRVi: you can try commands similar to:   apt-cache search kernel | grep source
<MeekMassacre> ban him later
<BAN_ME_NOW> haha
<xanavim> don't feed the trolls
<xanavim> (:
<BAN_ME_NOW> i am a goblin
<KyoLptp`> yeah
<KyoLptp`> I don't see a plugins folder
<BAN_ME_NOW> it's flying
<xanavim> KyoLptp`: which version of ubuntu?
<jajaja-> where can i get hotplug?
<KyoLptp`> dapper
<NET||abuse> i'm really finding it hard to get this wireless setup right.
<jrattner1> QUESTION: Has anyone been having problems with Thunderbird and message filters? I have them configured but they do not run automatically, I have to go to Tools-->Run Filters on Folders, for them to work
<xanavim> KyoLptp`: you can apt-get install flash on dapper
<SurfnKid> KyoLptp`: its weird i had to dig the folder to find my plugins
<raiffhigor> exlt: man nobody answer me...
<Bassetts> pppoe_dude: doesnt appear to be working still
<BAN_ME_NOW> jajaja-, put the hotplug in the ass
<raiffhigor> but i'll try to solve... ;)
<BAN_ME_NOW> it's an anal plug
<SurfnKid> xanavim: yeah but i think it the installer asks where to install the 2 files
<jajaja-> hah yeah
<SurfnKid> KyoLptp`: is that what you're getting a quesiton from the installer
<xanavim> SurfnKid: I don't recall it asking me on dapper, just before dapper
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@87-196-90-227.net.novis.pt]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Bassetts> pppoe_dude: the .sh works because i can run it myself and it does what it should
<SurfnKid> xanavim: yeah i think it doesnt, breezy would
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* BAN_ME_NOW was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (apokryphos)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<pppoe_dude> Bassetts, ok. it is probably an issue with the crontab then
<iRRVi> xanavim: the problem, I havenointernet access without what I want to "emerga"
<NET||abuse> i somehow had my network-admin applet connectd to wireless stuff.... but it somehow lost the ability, i no longer see an enable wired/enable wireless option when i right click the network icon..  i no longer see a list of networks either??
<iRRVi> *emerge
<KyoLptp`> E: Couldn't find package flash
<KyoLptp`> :(
<Bassetts> pppoe_dude: could it be i dont have the privledges on the shell?
<eFoX> where is the kernel source code kept ?
<xanavim> iRRVi: you can grab the packages and then install them with dpkg -i when you're offline
<pppoe_dude> eFoX, linux-headers
<eFoX> am i treading on areas that a newb shouldnt be in ?
<NET||abuse> can anyone tell me how to get network-admin to see wireless networks?
<Dial_tone> eFoX: nowwhere if you haven't installed it
<SurfnKid> NET||abuse: the network cards dont show up on the net-admin?
<pppoe_dude> Bassetts, i think by default you should have permissions to do crontab
<pppoe_dude> s/permissions/privelages
<Bassetts> pppoe_dude: ok
<eFoX> Dial_tone: how do i know if i installed it ? I didnt manually do it, i just loaded the ubuntu cd and that was it...
<wastrel> not the system crontab
<xanavim> iRRVi: i.e. you can grab them from another computer, copy over by device of choice, then dpkg -i to install them
<wastrel> just your personal user crontab
<LinuxNIT> how do i disable the boot splash in ubuntu?
<LjL> s/privelages/privileges/ :P
<Dial_tone> look in /usr/src
<SurfnKid> LinuxNIT: tag the splash line in menu.lst
<SurfnKid> Pizza is here!
<ThePizzaKing> sure is, Pizza for everyone
<LinuxNIT> SurfnKid, thanks
<eFoX> I'm installing a vpn client that i need to get in order to get internet at school..and its givin me a walkthrough but its asking me where my kernel source code is kept...
<SurfnKid> ThePizzaKing: yum
<eFoX> Dial_tone: there is nothing in there except for the 2 files that were extracted into there
<eFoX> where may i get kernel headers ?
<crimsun> eFoX: linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<xanavim> eFoX: you need to apt-get install kernel sources
<SurfnKid> eFoX: you want to install them? i think theyre in synaptic
<xanavim> eFoX: oops, listen to crimsun
<eFoX> may i ask, what is kernel headers ?
<MTecknology> I need help fixing my wireless
<crimsun> "kernel headers" is a rather general description of Linux headers used to compile external kernel modules.
<crimsun> in Ubuntu, you need the package linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<MTecknology> crimsun, It stopped working after my restart :)
<KyoLptp`> I still can't get flash to work properly, wheeeee
<Pelo> KyoLptp` join the club
<KyoLptp`> hehe
<Pelo> #noflash
<KyoLptp`> every time I try to do something OS-related
<runes> is there a good tool in Ubuntu for creating dvd's (menu chapters sound)
<KyoLptp`> I *always* get screwed over
<KyoLptp`> it must be some infallible, metaphysical rule
<nicky> hi all
<Pelo> KyoLptp`  you mean macromedia flashplayer right ?
<eFoX> im in synaptic package manager, there are a number of kernel headers, now, would i get the kernel-blahblah-386
<eFoX> ?
<KyoLptp`> pretty much
<xanavim> KyoLptp`: did you apt-get install it?
<crimsun> KyoLptp`: #1. ``sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree''  #2. Download the install.tar.gz from Macromedia's/Adobe's Web site (follow the Download> Players links)  #3. ``sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-nonfree'' but choose NO when prompted to download from the Internet
<nicky> can sbdy tell me which one is the latest gnome version 4 my breezy?
<xanavim> gnome -v
<xanavim> oops
<KyoLptp`> we shall see, crimsun
<crimsun> KyoLptp`: #4. ``sudo update-flashplugin --local-file $dir_containing_the_install.tar.gz''
<pimeja> Hi
<crimsun> KyoLptp`: pay attention to step #4: it's the /directory/ not the path to the install.tar.gz
* G2__6 away:(auto away after 60 minutes of inactivity!) since:(08:28:48)
<raiffhigor> how can i install a package .deb?!?!??!?!!?
<xanavim> raiffhigor: dpkg -i
<iRRVi> dpkg -i *.deb
<nicky> dpkg -i
<nicky> hahaa lagggg
<bimberi> raiffhigor: double click on it in nautilus (which will use gdebi)
<ThePub> raiffhigor:  type this at the command line "man dpkg"
<raiffhigor> i solved
<eFoX> If i have a amd turion, but i loaded the 32bit version of drapper, and im downloading kernel headers, would i get the one set for AMD K7 ?
<pimeja> Wow! This is so many people. I see that Ununtu is really popular ...
<nicky> can sbdy tell me which one is the latest gnome version 4 my breezy?
<xanavim> nicky: check versiontracker.com and all the major versions of packages
<pimeja> And I think Windows will dead now ...
<xanavim> nicky: I mean, *for* the versions of major packages
<bimberi> pimeja: it's not a great indicator though - #gentoo has 924 users atm :)
<siriusnova> crimsun - are you here?
<KyoLptp`> crimsun: the install tar is on the desktop
<nicky> xanavim, OKOK
<KyoLptp`> but I can't get the terminal to find it
<crimsun> siriusnova: yes, please use the channel, thanks
<NET||abuse> i can't do it!!!
<NET||abuse> nm-applet wont' register the wireless stuff
<raiffhigor> i'm trying ./configure
<crimsun> KyoLptp`: did you use step #4 that I gave you above?
<raiffhigor> but always return the error...
<raiffhigor> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<siriusnova> crimsun - i see that you found the problem with the thinkpad ACPI issue, when can we expect it to be in the repositories?
<siriusnova> the fix i mean
<NET||abuse> network-admin shows a network list at least, but it only does wep seemingly.and even then, when you try to activate the stuff... it just sits there with the progress bar cycling "Activating eth0"
<KyoLptp`> lol, I just told you the problem
<Bassetts> =( why wont my cron work
<KyoLptp`> I dunno exactly what to call the directory
<siriusnova> crimsun -  i mean that you fixed the problem, i was just wondering when it will hit the repositories
<wastrel> hello
<Gonzo> anyone ever managed to mount an afpfs?
<eFoX> i guess no one knows :'(
<eFoX> IF i do download the wrong one, wuold that mess me up ?
<xanavim> Gonzo: man afpd
<dylan_> does the Multiverse repository include proprietary software?
<Pelo> KyoLptp` , I am doing the same step I am pretty sure I am having the same problem
<rjian> i need help when i on the firestarter that samba networking stop?? how can i solve this problem??
<wastrel> what's the problem Pelo
<tulga> my eclipse too slow. my pc is 1GB RAM, 2.4GhZ CPU. howto fix?
<Gonzo> before i start reading..
<nicky> guys, dapper drake is stable??
<Gonzo> i dont want to serve files from linux to mac
<wastrel> yes nicky
<Pelo> wastrel , macromedia flash player install
<Kyral> Its the latest release
<Gonzo> i already got that happenning with netatalk
<crimsun> siriusnova: I didn't fix it; Matthew did. An updated acpi-support will be in the archive when our release manager approves it. Give it some time; the rest of the devs in Paris are probably just arriving, so I wouldn't expect it to be approved for -updates until tomorrow morning localtime (I'm EDT, -0400 GMT).
<Kyral> Stable...maybe :P
<wastrel> Pelo:  following the wiki?
<nicky> woh, apt-get --dist-upgrade right now!
<raiffhigor> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<raiffhigor>  ( i had installed the libx packages but i thing that the problem is in correct the packages...!?!?!? anybody can help me...?!!?!? )
<Pelo> wastrel  no the instructions some one just postted here,  crimsun I think
<Bassetts> where are crontabs stored?
<Kyral> !cron
<ubotu> hmm... cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. There is a HOW-TO located at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<wastrel> Pelo:  what's the url?
<void^> eFoX: see `uname -r`. that's the kernel you use, and any kernel headers and modules you get should fit to it
<xanavim> Gonzo: oh, I have it backwards then... try turning on widows filesharing on the mac and using smb
<rjian> i need help?
<Pelo> <nicky> can sbdy tell me which one is the latest gnome version 4 my breezy?
<A-G> Hi all, I just installed Teamspeak2, and when it's all finished being installed, I double click on the .sh script to open the program, when I click run, nothing happens.
<Gonzo> mount -t smbfs = unsupported file system
<Bassetts> Kyral: that doesnt say where they are kept
<dylan_> does the multiverse repository include proprietary software?  or does non-free simply mean non-free, but still open source?  is it possible to have a proprietary open source program?
<Gonzo> :(
<Pelo> * rafael s'appelle maintenant _zip_
<varsendaggr> how do i empty my trash?
<nicky> Pelo, wassap?
<Kyral> Bassetts: user crontabs are .crontab, root is /etc/cron.d I THINK
<Pelo> wastel those were the instructions I was following ( in pm)
<crimsun> dylan_: yes, it includes closed-source proprietary software.
<Gonzo> either my linux doesn't support smbfs or the mac smbfs is dodgy
<dylan_> crimsun, so why did ubuntu include it?
<Dial_tone> open the trash can in the corner and delete whats there
<harry> is it gwget?? or wget??
<crimsun> dylan_: which by definition is non-free.
<Pelo> Nicky just playing around trying to get flash intalled
<Gonzo> im awared that windows to mac smb is dodgy
<dylan_> crimsun, i refuse to use proprietary software :-)
<nicky> Pelo, haha
<crimsun> dylan_: multiverse is not enabled by default. You will have to explicitly enable it and choose to install software from it.
<Pelo> nicky  do I know you ?
<dylan_> crimsun, do you know of a font package similar to msttcorefonts that it open source?  thank you for that distinciton, btw
<Bassetts> Kyral, but where are the user crontabs?
<wastrel> Bassetts:  crontab -e  will open your user crontab
<A-G> Can anyone tell me what is wrong?
<Kyral> Bassetts: I think they are in ~/.crontab
<crimsun> dylan_: I don't know of one.
<Kyral> I don't know for sure, I don't use cron that often
<dylan_> crimsun, how about a flash player?  or a java environment
<rjian> anyone i need help on samba and firestarter ???
<KyoLptp`> no wonder it didn't work
<KyoLptp`> crimsun, why did you put that "$" sign there?
<KyoLptp`> I took it out and it seems to have worked
<crimsun> dylan_: sun-java5* and flashplugin-nonfree are both there.
<crimsun> KyoLptp`: because it's the standard designation for a variable
<Pelo> KyoLptp`  what command line did you use ?
<dylan_> crimsun, right, but im talking about an open source solution.
<nicky> Pelo, don't think so
<StylusEater> howdy
<KyoLptp`> lol, like any linux noob knows that
<xanavim> Gonzo: just out of curiosity, why aren't you using ftp?
<crimsun> dylan_: if an open source solution existed, it wouldn't be in multiverse. There are attempts.
<yatpay> can anyone help me out? the only screen resolution that's available is 640x480 even though my xorg config has others listed
<Gonzo> xanavim: i wnat it as a file system
<kaizoku> hi
<Gonzo> i have music on there
<dylan_> crimsun, they aren't any good, are they?
<crimsun> dylan_: cf. gcj and the various *swf* ones in main/universe
<Gonzo> and stuff that i want direct read access
<crimsun> dylan_: I'm not qualified to judge whether they're "good", only if they "work for my use cases"
<dylan_> crimsun, would i be able to view YouTube videos?
<crimsun> dylan_: probably not, but I use flashplugin-nonfree for that.
<kaizoku> I can't seem to install anything because I keep getting the error "Can't find X includes" whenever I try to "./configure"
<ic56> Kyral, Bassetts: it's good practice to keep a copy of your crontab in ~/.crontab so it gets backed up along with your homedir.  However, the crontabs are kept by the system in /var/spool/cron/crontabs
<Pelo> dylan_  install automatix and install all the multimedia stuff
<Kyral> !automatix
<zF> Hi
<Pelo> dylan_  http://www.getautomatix.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=4&Itemid=23
<zF> I was curious if XGL/Compiz could be run on Xubuntu?
<wastrel> kaizoku:  try installing xorg-dev
<crimsun> KyoLptp`: asking questions is viable, too.
<Bassetts> this cron will not run
<dylan_> Pelo, i dont know if you saw earlier, but i do not use proprietary software.
<Kyral> ubotu tell dylan_ about automatix
<kaizoku> ok, thanks
<StylusEater> yatpay: other resolutions might be listed but not supported by your chipset...I'd recommend doing an lspci to see the chipset and an lsmod to see what driver is loaded...then I'd check to make sure your chipset supports your desired resolution and then make sure the driver is loaded
<crimsun> KyoLptp`: the entire procedure is documented in bug 48620
<Bassetts> is there a way to see that output of a cron?
<Pelo> dylan_  I hadn't , sorry, then I don't knwo how to help you
<Kyral> Bassetts: direct its output to a file and check the file
<StylusEater> yatpay: then you can fiddle with your xorg.conf file
<Bassetts> Kyral: how though
<dylan_> Pelo, do you know of a good Flash and Java alternative?
<Kyral> Bassetts: command >> somefile
<Bassetts> ok Kyral
<NET||abuse> ok, why would nm-applet have wireless options before my pc restarted and not when it started up again?
<KanRiNiN> Hey guys.  neither Gens nor Snes9x function in OpenGL mode, yet other games like chromium and ppracer do.  Any ideas?  Is it related to opengl overlay turned off?
<Pelo> dylan_ if I did I probably wouldn't be trying to install flash,  I'm new at this and I am a bit frazzled
<dylan_> Pelo, okay, well thanks for all of your help tonight!  see you on IRC sometime later!
<KyoLptp`> I think it works fine now
<Bassetts> Kyral: */1 * * * * sh /home/bassetts/logs/IBO/ftp.sh >> cron.txt ???
<KyoLptp`> just certain flash animations don't work right
<Kyral> yah
<KyoLptp`> thanks for the help crimsun
<crimsun> KyoLptp`: np
<Kyral> though might wanna make it go to your homedir
<wastrel> Bassetts:  use a full path for the output file
<Bassetts> ok
<Bassetts> wastrel: is everything else ok though?
<wastrel> Bassetts:  i didn't try to parse the time codes but the command looks fine :] 
<Bassetts> wastrel: nothing got put into cron.txt
<Bassetts> just empty text file
<ic56> Bassetts, wastrel: that crontab line is fine, though specifying /1 is silly -- it's implied.
<xanavim> Gonzo: what command are you using to mount smb?
<wastrel> Bassetts:  and if you run the ftp.sh script from the command line, you get output?
<Bassetts> ic56: what to you mean /1??
<[PUPPETS] Gonzo> highlights all the time ;)
<Bassetts> wastrel: the .sh works just fine
<wastrel> Bassetts:  you might be missing some environment variables in the cron environment that are present in your shell environment
<Gonzo> xanavim: sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=user,password=passwd //fcoulombe-G4.local/ /media/mac/
<yatpay> ok, different question. i've got the ATI drivers installed, but "aticonfig" isn't recognized as a command
<Gonzo> or variant of that...
<ic56> Bassetts: your first field is "*/1".  The "/1" is unnecessary.  Also using absolute paths is generally a good idea in crontabs, so replace sh with /bin/sh
<Gonzo> with the ip address
<Gonzo> i also realized that smbfs wasnt installed
<Gonzo> but with installing it... it just says connexion refused
<rjian> can anyone help me with firestarter and samba??
<Bassetts> ic56: done that
<Gonzo> 16006: Connection to fcoulombe-G4.local failed
<Gonzo> SMB connection failed
<Gonzo> and i do connect successfully from windows
<Gonzo> or mozilla
<yatpay> anyone? aticonfig?
<Bassetts> ic56: can i get it to output everything??
<ThePizzaKing> My friend wants me to install Ubuntu on his computer and I was wondering which I should use to set it up, EasyUbuntu or AutoMatrix?
<Bassetts> ic56: e.g the .sh says run pisg, and pisg outputs some text
<wubrgamer> hey guys
<wubrgamer> how's it going ?
<yatpay> haha, hi wubrgamer
<wubrgamer> so, anyway
<jiSh> how can i go about putting xubuntu on my laptop w/128MB ram
<wubrgamer> i'm installing amarok on my ubuntu install
<wubrgamer> will it just work ?
<jiSh> it freezes at partition
<buggzero> is there a better IM Client thank Kopete?
<jiSh> gaim
<ic56> Bassetts: yes, when you redirect a program, all its children inherit the redirection.  So all commands run by the script are also redirected.  I note that you didn't redirect STDERR, though.  You probably should.  Do it like this: ... >>/home/bassetts/myfile  2>&1
<buggzero> but gaim is giving me IPv6 problems
<xanavim> Gonzo: so you did try using static IP instead of fcoul..local?
<wubrgamer> gaim
<Gonzo> yes
<jiSh> i googled the .deb package for 2.30 beta 3
<zF> does anyone know a free windows software that I can burn .iso's with?
<Gonzo> same result if not worst
<Bassetts> ic56: i am very confused now
<jiSh> zf: IMGBURN
<wubrgamer> deepburner
<yatpay> anyone know why "aticonfig" isn't recognized as a command for me?
<Bassetts> ic56: cron.txt says not connected many times
<goinup> hi-- i've been looking around and i can't seem to find a workaround. i have 2 sata hds connected to a 3ware 80062lp and it seems that ubuntu installs but it hangs when it tries to do 'first boot' right after it finishes decompressing the kernel
<ic56> Bassetts: good. the crontab is being run once a minute and the script is outputing errors to your log file.  Did you write the script?
<goinup> is this known? is there a workaround?
<jiSh> how can i go about putting xubuntu on my laptop w/128MB ram .. it freezes @ partitioning
<wubrgamer> so right guys
<jiSh> or should i use diff distro
<Bassetts> ic56: i wrote the ftp.sh that runs a script then sends a file over ftp
<ic56> Bassetts: ok, pastebin ftp.sh I'll take a look.
<LinuxNIT> on a x86_64 system can i use the wine repo on the winehq.com website?
<buggzero> is there a debian package for the new Gaim Beta?
<void^> LinuxNIT: no
<LinuxNIT> k thanks
<LinuxNIT> didnt think so
<wubrgamer> so guys
<marc> could someone please tell me how to get the mplayer plugin for mozilla to allow realplayer 10 to handle realplayer stuff?
<yatpay> anyone know why "aticonfig" isn't recognized as a command for me?
<LinuxNIT> void^, does ubuntu have wine for x86_64?
<kbrooks> ThePizzaKing: try one of them
<kbrooks> ThePizzaKing: tell us which one you like best
<ThePizzaKing> kbrooks: Fair enough
<Bassetts> ic56: http://rafb.net/paste/results/1pHRA479.html
<ghost> okay the wee networkManager applet top right of the screen has a small orange exclamation mark next to it, claiming no network connection. I can use the internet and can now access the ssh server and web server from other computers on the network. BUT i cant ping either computer from the other and this exclamation mark remains. Does anyone have any idea what is going on here?
<yatpay> -_- 800 people and no answers
<void^> LinuxNIT: no, look into a 32bit chroot environment
<bintrue> I'm not getting any heartbeats in ##gnome so maybe someone here can help: Is there a way to increase the spacing between icons so my filenames don't wrap as much when I have the text next to instead of underneath the icons?
<xanavim> Gonzo: try this:  sudo smbmount //192.168.1.100/myname /media/smb_mount/ -o username=myname,password=passwd
<Gonzo> k
<LinuxNIT> void^, thanks
<LinuxNIT> void^, would comipliing from source work?
<ic56> Bassetts: I presume pisg generates index.html?
<Bassetts> yes ic56
<ghost> anyone?
<Gonzo> processing...
<wastrel> ghost:  the network manager thingy doesn't seem to talk to /etc/network/interfaces
<Gonzo> timeout connecting  :(
<void^> LinuxNIT: i don't really know, i don't have any x86_64, but afaik you can technically compile a 64bit wine and use it for 64bit windows apps (so it's rather useless)
<xanavim> Gonzo: how odd
<wastrel> ghost:  also system > administration > networking  seems to operate independently of the network manager applet
<xanavim> Gonzo: you can ping your mac from the maching you're using?
<ic56> Bassetts: have you tried running that script from the command line? did it work?
<Gonzo> maybe my smb service crashed on the mac
<LinuxNIT> void^, ah ok didnt thing about that part thanks
<LinuxNIT> :D
<Gonzo> it seems to happen alot
<ghost> okay any ideas why i cant ping from comp to comp but can access ssh and webserver ?
<kevinly> having problems mounting a windows partition.
<xanavim> Gonzo: which version on your mac?
<Bassetts> ic56: ftp.sh works
<Gonzo> xanavim: i can use netatalk no problem
<Gonzo> 10.4 tiger
<kevinly> i've 2 partitions that came up automatically which are fine
<kevinly> that i can't write to.
<bintrue> ghost, could it be a firewall?
<xanavim> Gonzo: smb is pretty stable on Mac for 10.4
<Gonzo> i've seen it crash often between windows and mac
<bintrue> kevinly, NTFS?
<kevinly> but i've set a side 4gb as a drive that would be mutally writeable from both
<ghost> not as far as i know
<kevinly> bintrue: yes.
<wastrel> ghost:  check iwconfig & see if you're connected to the network you think you're connected to
<ghost> i have just reinstalled dapper
<xanavim> Gonzo: maybe a reboot would help then, dunno
<kevinly> the format obviously didnt work
<Gonzo> yeah that usualy does it
<ghost> have no installed any firewall
<bintrue> kevinly, You are best off with one being Fat32. NTFS is hard to work with in LInux
<Gonzo> nyway i'll keep trying stuff
<Gonzo> thx for your help
<kevinly> bintrue: i know :)
<xanavim> I turned on windows sharing on my mac and that command I gave you worked
<kevinly> i formated the drive to fat32
<kevinly> but it's still not operatable from linux...
<Gonzo> yeah that last one looked quite promising
<Gonzo> (more than the previous ones)
<eneried> hello
<Gonzo> i'll do a few tests
<eneried> does enybody know how to write chinese, japanese or korean in amsn??
<Gonzo> brb
<bintrue> kevinly, I would check the way it's mounted
<kevinly> i just went into system/administration/disk format and expected it to work tbh
<ic56> kevinly: point your browser to http://ca.geocities.com/ic56@rogers.com/65/diskmounter-latest.txt Page down to "Instructions", and read till the next blank line.  Follow the instructions to save and run the file.  It will setup your /etc/fstab and mountpoints in /media so you can see your NTFS filesystems in Places> Computer.
<kevinly> yep it mounts
<ic56> kevinly: The script will ask you if you want to enable NTFS write.  Answer no.  If you already tried unsuccessfully to add your Windows filesystems to /etc/fstab , add a -b flag to the script invocation.  I authored this version, so I can help if anything goes wrong.
<kevinly> i want to make it clear
<kevinly> i have 3 windows partions
<kevinly> 2 of which are fine as ntfs
<kevinly> and i don't want to damage
<kevinly> the final one is supposed to be fat32 but doesn't do anything
<orfeu> hy all
<ghost> iwconfig just says no wireless extensions which is fair enough because i dont have any woreless adapters
<bintrue> kevinly, I'm no expert but I would check out /etc/fstab to find out how the drive is getting mounted ie RO. or RW
<wastrel> ghost:  oic heh i thought you were using wireless that's what most people want that applet for
<ic56> kevinly: please don't use your [ENTER]  key so much.
<acetech> anyone know why my hp laserjet 4l driver is not found in ubuntu?
<wastrel> root_:  don't IRC as root
<kevinly> ic56: sorry.
<ghost> to be honest im not too fussed about theh wee applet
<ghost> its just not being able to ping which is wierd
<eneried> does anybody knows how to use scim?
<wastrel> ghost:  can you ping the ubuntu system from your other machines?
<eneried> :'( i think no body is talking to me today :'(
<buggzero> acetech: you may want to try nwizwrapper
<ghost> nope
<buggzero> or its called something like that
<orfeu> eneried what you need ? :)
<buggzero> ubotu: tell eneried about SCIM
<ic56> Bassetts: well, I'm still not sure why this is happening, but I can tell you that the "no connected" message is probably being displayed when the ftp put command is reached -- because logging-in failed.
<Bassetts> ok ic56
<wastrel> ghost:  what's the IP on the ubuntu system?  does it have the proper subnet mask?  using dhcp for network configuration?
<Bassetts> ic56: ill just stick with running ftp.sh manually
<Bassetts> saves me time anyway
<ghost> it has a static ip of 10.0.0.10
<ghost> subnet 2552552550
<ghost> gateway 10.0.0.2
<acetech> buggzero, i just googled nwizwrapper and no results
<krazykit> acetech: ndiswrapper.
<buggzero> thats what i ment
<buggzero> sorry i was close
<orfeu> acetech ndiswrapper !!! :)
<acetech> krazykit, i though ndiswrapper was for wireless
<ghost> all the system on the network should have the same subnet mask right ?
<krazykit> nah, it does wired stuff too
<buggzero> its for general conversion of windows drivers
<wastrel> ghost:  yes
<xne0x> hello can some1 help me with vmware error
<buggzero> i think
<krazykit> buggzero: only networking drivers.
<luis_> guys, my vmware player started to give out this error message: Could not open /dev/vmmon
<xne0x>  when i generate a 320k file which is a usable blank drive with this cmd
<buggzero> sonofoa
<xne0x> wine qemu-img.exe create -f vmdk WindowsXPPro.vmdk 2G Formating 'WindowsXPPro.vmdk', fmt=vmdk, size=2097152 kB
<buggzero> my bad
<acetech> i don't want a windows print driver though... i have had the printer working with the hpijs linux driver before
<xne0x>  i get this error
<krazykit> acetech: what?
<xne0x> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\qemu-img.exe": Module not found
<xne0x> anyone kno how to fix
<krazykit> acetech: ndiswrapper is for network cards, nothing else.
<ghost> hmmm well its all pretty wierd i'll just let it lie for now i think....
<ghost> thanks anyway
<xne0x> ??
<acetech> krazykit, it is for a printer
<krazykit> acetech: um... then you can't use ndiswrapper.  you'll need to find a native driver.
<wastrel> okey dokey
<Gonzo> actualy  xanavim: i added debug=4
<Gonzo> 19457: session request ok
<Gonzo> 19457: session setup ok
<Gonzo> 19457: tconx ok
<Gonzo> namecache_shutdown: Couldn't close namecache on top of gencache.
<bintrue> Anyone know if you can change the Icon spacing in Nautilus?
<Gonzo> dunno if that makes sense to you...
<raiffhigor> how can i install a file .rpm?!?!?!?
<roler> during the last ubuntu update, the ones in the last few days, did they update anything related to wireless?  Any way I can see an update log?
<NickGarvey> !tell raiffhigor about rpm
<eugman> Hey, Any easy way I can watch a slow animation of the function y=round(5*x^n) with n going from 1 to 100?
<wastrel> raiffhigor:  don't install rpm
<wastrel> raiffhigor:  what program
<epssy> !rpm
<ubotu> well, rpm is the Redhat Package Management file. Very similar to Debian's DEB files, but require alien to install. ask me about !alien
<raiffhigor> wastrel XFree86-devel
<ube_> can someone please check my website, www.rowelldionicio.com, and let me know what content is displayed
<krazykit> raiffhigor: ubuntu uses xorg
<epssy> eugman: gnuplot maybe?
<krazykit> not xorg
<ube_> i am having issues uploading. seems to be a cache issue
<luis_> guys, my vmware player started to give out this error message: Could not open /dev/vmmon
<raiffhigor> xorg dont have in my ubuntu...
<krazykit> err, raiffhigor, ubuntu uses xorg, not xfree.  if you need devel headers, xorg-dev
<raiffhigor> i did xorg ###########
<buggzero> hey krazykit: do you know much about disabling IPv6
<krazykit> buggzero: no, i just disable it in my kernel.
<raiffhigor> hum...
<buggzero> where abouts could I find that as well
<raiffhigor> ok thanks i'll try...
<raiffhigor> ;)
<ic56> Bassetts: I tried your script under crontab on my box and it worked the same way as on the command line (index.html: No such file or directory).  I think the problem is that the ftp server is sometimes not accepting your login.  Overloaded at times maybe?
<buggzero> it gives me a hard time connecting to stuff unless i "host irc.freenode.net" in console
<raiffhigor> krazykit: apt-get install xorg-dev???
<krazykit> buggzero: well, unless you're prepared to compile your own kernel, you're better of putting any loaded ipv6 modules into the blacklist file
<krazykit> raiffhigor: yeah
<raiffhigor> impossible to find package xorg-dev
<raiffhigor> returns for me...
<buggzero> i havent compiled my own kernel yet
<raiffhigor> krazykit: what can i do?!?
<buggzero> you need more repositories
<krazykit> buggzero: wrong, it's in the main one.
<buggzero> shucks
<raiffhigor> krazykit: ?!!?!?
<buggzero> thats twice ive struck out
<roler> during the last ubuntu update, the ones in the last few days, did they update anything related to wireless?  Any way I can see an update log?
<krazykit> raiffhigor: you must be doing something wrong then. "sudo apt-get install xorg-dev" is the right package for the x-devel headers.
<wastrel> xorg-dev is in main
<krazykit> raiffhigor: and ffs, i take longer than 30 seconds to type sometimes.  be patient, man
<bintrue> Can anyone recommend replacements for Nautilus?
<krazykit> bintrue: thunar, rox-filer
<Alethes> gnome-terminal? :D
<bintrue> quick and easy, thanks krazykit
<krazykit> bintrue: though thunar has more dependencies than rox-filer
<Alethes> thunar looks intriguing
<bintrue> I'm looking for something that can mimik WIndows Explorer's List view
<krazykit> bintrue: thunar will do that
<bintrue> Nautilus' icons are just too damn close together
<krazykit> bintrue: though it's been a long time since i've used windows... list view looks fine to me in thunar
<bintrue> thanks for the suggestion krazykit
<tehgooch> Hello, everybody.
<raiffhigor> krazykit: sorry...
<raiffhigor> krazykit: i'll be...
<raiffhigor> krazykit: ;)
<kaizoku> whenever I try to install GoogleEarth, it just gives me an error saying "You don't see[m]  to be running an X server (no DISPLAY set)", and then aborts, I tried running "export DISPLAY=0.0", but then it just goes through the uncompression and stops
<UKMatt> hey, someone had told me earlier that you could change the panel in gnome (menu bar), can you really b/c i think he was wrong
<NickGarvey> what doy ou mean change?
<UKMatt> like, theme it
<UKMatt> make it look - not gay
<NickGarvey> !gay
<tehgooch> I think there is a theme option under system > preferences
<NickGarvey> !tell UKMatt about gay
<bintrue> UKMatt, try right clicking and properties
<__mikem> Does anyone know if Gnoppix is worth while? Its based on ubuntu so I would expect quality
<__mikem> !manners
<ubotu> Please respect and don't abuse the people that are trying to help you. That is not productive. We are all unpaid volunteers, giving up our spare time. For more info, ask me about !coc
<UKMatt> bintrue, i've tried that, but it doesn't look right when you color/image it
<kaizoku> whenever I try to install GoogleEarth, it just gives me an error saying "You don't see[m]  to be running an X server (no DISPLAY set)", and then aborts, I tried running "export DISPLAY=0.0", but then it just goes through the uncompression and stops
<valehru> Hey guys...
<wastrel> UKMatt:  the widgets on your gnome panels are themed by the gtk theme.  check gnome-look.org or art.gnome.org for gtk themes
<UKMatt> and also, does anyone know why sometime i'll pull up a menu and i'll give me arrows up and down, and sometimes it wont
<UKMatt> wastrel, i've done themes, but they don't change the toolbar thing
<valehru> Could someone test something out for me....trying to listen to a stream in firefox however every time I try and access it in Firefox it keeps crashing firefox.....Here's the stream...can anyone test it for me ? Running dapper x64: http://exodus.interoutemediaservices.com/livestreams/srh/today_fm.asx
<bintrue> krazykit, again, thanks Thunar is exactly what I want
<prwlr> hello
<krazykit> bintrue: be careful, though.  it doesn't have trashcan support.  delete means delete.
<bintrue> thanks for the warning
<raiffhigor> krazykit: i can't found in apt-get
<raiffhigor> xorg-dev
<krazykit> raiffhigor: you're running dapper, right?  6.06?
<mish4> mish4@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname-r)
<mish4> bash: uname-r: command not found
<raiffhigor> no ubuntu 5.10
<wastrel> uname -r
<raiffhigor> krazykit: i can't found in apt-ge
<krazykit> raiffhigor: ah, well no wonder.  that package doesn't exist in 5.10
<__mikem> put a space between the command and the options
<raiffhigor> krazykit: sorry...
<valehru> hmm ...strange...when I use the link directly its fine however on the website it crashes.....must be a problem with firefox and the website itself.....won't be going there again :)
<raiffhigor> krazykit: and how can i get it?!?!
<xnix> krazykit what are some differences between thunar and nautilus?
<xnix> krazykit i havent used thunar
<__mikem> valehru, that might be because its cached
<mish4> what about
<mish4> E: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules
<raiffhigor> krazykit: do you know?!?!
<krazykit> xnix: http://thunar.xfce.org/index.html
<mish4> nevermind i got it
<krazykit> raiffhigor: hrm, then i don't know.  search synaptic for xorg and look for -dev packages is all i can suggest
<xnix> krazykit hehe im there
<raiffhigor> krazykit: ok
<yatpay> can anyone tell me why the command "aticonfig" isn't recognized?
<raiffhigor>  thanks
<valehru> _mikem, could you check the site out and see if it does the same for you?  http://www.todayfm.com then click listen now...
<bintrue> xnix: I went looking for thunar because I didn't like the way Nautilus displayed icons.
<xnix> krazykit do you think its faster than nautilus?
<xnix> bintrue ahh ok
<Alethes> isn't nautilus fast enough?
<krazykit> xnix: yeah, a little, but i use it because i used xfce instead of gnome
<xnix> yeah cool
<__mikem> valehru it works here. IF you can't see it, Id first look in your hosts file
<Alethes> if it feels slow, you shoulda seen it in the early days heh
<efox> what do i need to "make"
<efox> if that makes sense
<xnix> Alethes yeah nautilus has gotten a lot faster for the past few releases
<__mikem> efox you need to install build-essential
<krazykit> xfce's really improved though, too, between 2.0 and 2.4 beta.
<wastrel> breezy used xfree by default i think.
<efox> __mikem:  thanks. does that come within drapper install or is this separate ?
<krazykit> wastrel: no, it used xorg 6.8
<__mikem> you have to apt-get it
<__mikem> wrastrel breazy uses x.org
<bintrue> I didn't like not being able to change the Icon spacing in Nautilus, my long folder filenames were wrapping too much with the text to the side
<valehru> _mikem, what browser were you using?
<tehgooch> soop, I've been having the problems described in this link with my iPod Nano: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/37163 . Looks like the one solution that works is to recompile the kernel without the EFI-PARTITION thing. I am unsure of how to do this though, could somebody point me to a guide or something else?
<tehgooch> so*
<__mikem> valehru Firefox
<raiffhigor> who knows how can i get xorg-dev?!?!!?!?
<wastrel> krazykit:  thx :]   i guess i still had xorg cause i upgraded to breezy
<wastrel> er, s/xorg/xfree/
<prwlr_> j #ubuntu-ph
<kbrooks> wastrel: no :-)
<efox> i just learned that if you open a program in terminal and close terminal, you then close that program too :|
<__mikem> wastrel, I honestly hope you don't actually USE ed.
<kbrooks> efox: um
<kbrooks> efox: you can put it in background
<alpha255> efox: parent and child processes
<knoppix_> hey guys, anybody hadd tried to remaster Ubuntu live cd?
<wastrel> __mikem:  just ed mode in vi
<kbrooks> efox: program (arguments here) &
<efox> ya i read bout that background thing...like & if im not mistaken
<efox> ya
<bintrue> efox, if you run the program with &... ya
<__mikem> Oh, the horror
<steev> raiffhigor: i just ran apt-get install xorg-dev with no problem here
<bimberi> raiffhigor: it's xserver-xorg-dev
<kbrooks> efox: use it
<snoops> can you get filenames to only display a set number of characters before it does a "..." so you have to hover over the file to see the full name?
<alpha255> efox:  bg works
<kbrooks> alpha255: no
<efox> i think i will use it from now on...
<ape_> does anyone know of dvd decrypter/dvd shrink type software for ubuntu?
<valehru> __mikem,  hmm....using 1.5 on x86, but it still keeps crashing each time I try and access that specific page....oh well...prolly beyond my control but I never thought firefox should just quit like that.....wouldnt mind debugging it to see where the problem is
<kbrooks> alpha255: ctrl+z, bg
<bimberi> raiffhigor: sorry, ignore me
<zquirm> i've installed subversion via the package, but it doesn't have any startup daemons or anything, it doesn't go into init.d, etc
<kbrooks> alpha255: fg puts it back in foreground
<bluep0p13> hi, I'm currently running windows xp home and I've been talking with a friend of mine for a while who has switched to linux. he's told me how I should try it and see what I think. I figured out how to run the live cd verion and it was very clean and quite nice to use. I'm basically wanting more facts about it and maybe some help on why I should want to switch to it and how to and what I need to do in order to make it ha
<zquirm> what's up with the layout of the svn apt in ubuntu?
<kbrooks> zquirm: it does not need to
<__mikem> valehru, it might be a javascript error. TRy turning javascript off before you view the page
<zquirm> kbrooks: how does it work instead then?
<valehru> will do
<kbrooks> zquirm: you installed *subversion*, not *subversion-tools*
<kbrooks> !info subversion
<ubotu> subversion: (advanced version control system (aka. svn)), section devel, is optional. Version: 1.3.1-3ubuntu1 (dapper), Packaged size: 198 kB, Installed size: 3016 kB
<kbrooks> !info subversion-tools
<ubotu> subversion-tools: (assorted tools related to Subversion (aka. svn)), section admin, is extra. Version: 1.3.1-3ubuntu1 (dapper), Packaged size: 119 kB, Installed size: 376 kB
<zquirm> but subversion came with svnserve
<__mikem> subversion, I thought that was what cvs was for
<ape_> bluepopl3, you might want to start with a dual boot system, keep a windows partition and run linux on another
<kbrooks> zquirm: so use it
<swim> is there anything i can do to repair a lost partition table? (fat32)
<bintrue> bluep0p13, I would suggest reading through the Wiki at wiki.ubuntu.org . It has a wealth of info
<tehgooch> Could someone please point me in the right direction to a tutorial/guide on how to recompile the kernel without EFI-PARTITION so I can get my ipod working?
<zquirm> kbrooks: that's what I'm saying
<harry> is there an application that supports video, audio transfer to mobile phones???
<zquirm> there's no startup-scripts for svnserve/etc
<valehru> __mikem, haha...no....it just quit every firefox browser I had on the machine...lol
<kbrooks> __mikem: revision control systems are not for source code
<Discipulus> how do I view the hardware connected to Ubuntu?
<efox> bluep0p13: I was like you a few months ago. I decided to give it a try and its been great...pisses me off more than anything but once u get the hang of it..is really cool
<kbrooks> zquirm: no need for them
<bluep0p13> well, is there some way someone could have a private chat with me so we could talk on a more personal level about this
<__mikem> kbrooks, oh
<lime4x4> evening all
<zquirm> kbrooks: we're supposed to run svnserve manually?
<__mikem> valehru, and you said if you hit it from a link it works?
<zquirm> manually add it?
<kbrooks> __mikem: i mean "not just for source code"
<__mikem> :)
<lime4x4> trying to get xgl running on ubuntu i have the ati fglrx drivers installed but when i try to set the screen to Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0] " in the xorg.conf file my computer will no longer boot i have to change it back to Default Screen
<harry> is there an application that supports video, audio transfer to mobile phones???
<valehru> __mikem, ya,.....I get it from the stream and its fine...however when I try and access the page that the stream is on it completely crashes
<odyssey> does wpa_supplicant work with the live cd?
<valehru> lol
<kbrooks> zquirm: run it manually, or use svn+ssh://, inwstall "openssh" first
<Discipulus> Alright I've been having problems with hardware on my Ubuntu System for like the past couple of days can you people help me or not?
<kbrooks> Discipulus: ask
<mish4> have any of you gotten xgl to work on ubuntu?
<__mikem> it might be using a different protocol to access the apge with the link
<mish4> just out of curiosity
<zquirm> kbrooks: where would an appropriate place be to add it to be run manually?
<harry> is there an application that supports video, audio transfer to mobile phones on Linux??
<__mikem> TRy accessing hitting the page from the link and see if its using a special protocol
<marc> What can one do to find out the status of a bug report, specifically this one: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/37163 ?
<Discipulus> Alright, well, first it isn't detecting my camera, so I'm giving up on it
<Discipulus> Then, it didn't detect my new CD Burner
<Discipulus> and I gave up on that
<Discipulus> and now
<lime4x4> mish4 i haven't yet been trying for the last couple of days
<Discipulus> my printer isn't working
<Discipulus> although it previously has
<Discipulus> and I don't see anything in the menus about hardware
<zquirm> do I need inetd?
<Discipulus> so, question: How do I get my printer to work?
<lime4x4> i had it running but it would only use the mesa drivers for my ati card
<Discipulus> under Menu->Accessories->Printer Manager it says the state of the printer is "Stopped"
<Kareem> please i have a question about SmirC
<Kareem> i would like to install it please can someone show me how to do
<nosklo> Discipulus, What is your printer? Are you using which version of ubuntu?
<Discipulus> the latest version (6.06?) and it's a DeskJet 932C
<nosklo> Discipulus, your printer is supported
<nosklo> Discipulus, are you using ubuntu, kubuntu or xubuntu?
<Discipulus> xubuntu
<harry> is there an application that supports video, audio transfer to mobile phones on Linux??
<Discipulus> but it started out as Ubuntu
<Kareem> plz
<nosklo> Discipulus, oh, this is the one I dont have here :( Try to find an "Add printer" dialog
<nosklo> Discipulus, or run "sudo gnome-cups-add"
* __mikem just loves how easy it is to access printers connected to windows machines from ubuntu boxes with SMB
<Discipulus> xubuntu sees my printer
<spacefinn> harry: bitpim maybe? :P
<Discipulus> it just says the status of it is "Stopped"
<alpha255> nice the s510 logitech keyboard works fairly nicely in dapper drake! :)
<spacefinn> that's the only one I've heard of for mobile phone transfer stuff... bitpim.org
<spacefinn> dunno if there's a package or anything
<harry> whats bitpim? spacefinn
<nosklo> Discipulus, run sudo gnome-cups-manager
<__mikem> spacefinn, at the very worse, you might be looking at a source package
<spacefinn> it supposedly can transfer stuff to and from CDMA phones
<nosklo> Discipulus, then right click printer and choose "start"
<[fernando] > hello
<spacefinn> I've never used it as I am too lazy to invest in a cable :P
<ech0_> is it a good idea to allow kernal software upgrades via the gui tool? last time i did it via command line it crapped my system. D:
<nosklo> [fernando] , hi, welcome to the ubuntu support channel
<zquirm> kbrooks: how do you get a server for svn+ssh going?
<Oddzball> Hello
<__mikem> source packages are usually as easy as extracting them, cd'ing into the target dirrectory with a terminal, and type "make install"
<Oddzball> Wow, lot of people in here, nice to meet you all, I am new to linux so i thought I would pop in here and lurk, maybe ask a few questions if I run into problems
<ape_> I'm having trouble backing up my DVDs with ubuntu, any help?
<efox> Oddzball: welcome
<nosklo> Oddzball, this is the ubuntu support channel, welcome!
<[Alex_G] > :-O big argument going on in #blenderp!
<nosklo> Oddzball, if you are using ubuntu, just ask your question
<[fernando] > please, i need some help with my wifi connection...  there's a software for scan wifi networks on gnome?
<Discipulus> nosklo, I resumed the printer and tried to print but the printer said no
<Oddzball> Im downloading the distro for ubuntu now, I gave madriva a try, but ubuntu seems better to me.
<__mikem> I CAN'T GET PORTAGE TO WORK RIGHT WITH GENTOO HELP!!!, LOL just kidding
<[fernando] > lol
<efox> [fernando] :  iwlist scan
<nosklo> [fernando] , i use wifi-radar
<Oddzball> I had everything working with linux except my external monitor, couldnt figure out how to get it working.
<fiendskull9> hey guys
<fiendskull9> i got a problem
<nosklo> [fernando] , but you can open a terminal and type iwlist scan
<fiendskull9> i downloaded a deb, and while it was downloading, i synchronized my clock with a time server
<__mikem> fiendskull9 we got solutions, ask away
<nosklo> [fernando] , or better, sudo iwlist scan
<efox> YAY !! i answered my first question
<efox> lol
<fiendskull9> now when i try to dpkg the package
<nosklo> efox, grats
<fiendskull9> it sais - sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jun 19 01:39:50 2006
<someothernick> *claps*
<farous> nosklo: iwlist wlan0 / eth1 scan depending on your wirless device name
<efox> nosklo: does this mean im not an elite noob...now im jus...a regular noob ?
<[fernando] > wlan0     No scan results
<farous> [fernando] : try iwconfig
<nosklo> [fernando] , you tried that with sudo?
<[fernando] > yes
<farous> see if your device is recongized
<__mikem> fiendskull9 just undo what ever you did to sinc the clock
<nosklo> [fernando] , ok, then your device is recognizes
<farous> nosklo: he do nto need sudo for that
<Oddzball> Anyway I am running linux on a notebook, and want the external monitor, which I have hooked up through the DVI port, to mirror my desktop
<[fernando] > wlan0     IEEE 802.11b+/g+
<farous> [fernando] : do you use ndiswrapper
<__mikem> Or wait for the time specified by the timestamp to roll around
<nosklo> farous, to force a scan he must use sudo
<Oddzball> for some reason the FN F7 key doesnt put out to the monitor like it does in windows...
<nosklo> farous, without sudo all it does is read left-over scan results
<farous> nosklo: nope
<[fernando] > farous: nope.. ubuntu recognized my wifi card
<Sjoerd-> hello, does anyone know a page that explains managing users via command line - or does anyone know the command for deleting one?
<nosklo> farous, from man iwlist : Triggering  scanning  is  a privileged operation (root only) and normal users can only read left-over scan results.
<jackson> is there some way to run an operating system installed on a partition through qemu, xen, vmware, or some other virtualization software?
<farous> nosklo: ok :)
<nomasteryoda> vmware
<farous> am not on my ubuntu box now so can not check it unfourt :)
<HedgeMage> Sjoerd-: just delete their home directory and the lines with their name from /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow, then remove just their name from any lines in /etc/group
<nomasteryoda> workstation or server will
<__mikem> jackson yes, just specify the physical partition rather tahn using a virtual disk
<bintrue> Wouldn't that cause a problem with drivers and what not?
<__mikem> I use workstation here
<wastrel> Oddzball:  i'm guessing that's a driver-supported feature that's not implemented on the linux driver
<efox> what do you do when you get a "failed to make blahblah.ko" ?
<Sjoerd-> HedgeMage: Is that the only way? The way it should be done?
<jackson> _mikem, nomasteryoda: thanks
<__mikem> Thats what we are here for
<nosklo> farous, try the web: http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man8/iwlist.8.html
<__mikem> lol
<__mikem> Wow, I am getting cought up in the moment
<farous> nosklo: i trust what you are saying no need to check :)
<bintrue> hey __mikem, are you sure you can do that? I would think you'd run into kernel and driver problems because of the virtualization
<nosklo> k :)
<HedgeMage> Sjoerd-: that's *a* correct way.  There may be others.  I've been on linux too long I tend to do things by hand out of habit
<[fernando] > http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/5041/pantallazo5js.jpg ----> please..there's a screnshot of m y
<__mikem> mintrue, you can. You just have it mount the parttiion rather than using a virtual disk. ITs NOT easy to do, and if you do it wrong you can really screw yourself over though
<tb77> Sjoerd-: try userdel
<[fernando] > wifi card
<Sjoerd-> HedgeMage: Ok thank you :)
<Oddzball> [wastrel] : Ok so the driver support feature doesnt support it, however I know that linux supports dual monitors, or even cloning your screen on another monitor, I just am absolutely lost as to how to make this happen since I know next to nothing about using the terminal
<Sjoerd-> tb77: ah see there is another way.. Will that do all things HedgeMage suggested?
<alpha255> i thought i heard there was a flash equvalent gpl plugin for firefox? Anyone know the name?
<JuGhEaD_> If my /home directory is an ext3 partition and I share it through samba, can I write files to /home froma windows box?
<farous> [fernando] : did you try to restart your router sometimes this help. also at first do not use any security key till you get your card working
<schalke1> i am having a problem with apache, i have a index.html file in the public_html folder of my home directory, but when I type localhost/~myusernameishere/index.html it says 'Forbidden'
<bintrue> __mikem that would be like taking a HD from a windows machine and plugging it into another no-where near similar machine. Thats just asking for problems
<wastrel> Oddzball:  that will depend on which video card you have in your laptop, but it's something i've never played with so hopefully someone else will help out :[
<wastrel> er, :] 
<alpha255> JuGhEaD_: i just create a fat32 partition that allows winxp and linux to read/write to
<Oddzball> Well, its a Radeon Mobility 9700
<HedgeMage> Sjoerd-: oh, and if they had sudo rights you should remove them from your sudoers file as well, in case you someday create a user with the same name
<[fernando] > farous: ok.. i will try.. but how can i scan the networks? like windows...
<efox> how do you correct a "failed to make module" error ?
<tb77> Sjoerd-: don't know what you want; userdel -r username will delete user and user's /home
<bimberi> JuGhEaD_: yes
<JuGhEaD_> alpha, I have 80 gigs to share; I heard fat32 cannot go that high
<bluep0p13> so does anyone in here know exactly how many distributions there are for linux?
<farous> [fernando] : if you have gnome you can use the network manager to config your network
<__mikem> bintrue, yes, but he said that partition doesn't run windows. I am aware of what you are talking about, We ran into that very problem when trying to rescue data from a hard drive that had been in a machine that had stopped working for reasons not related to the disk
<Oddzball> And I know that ATI has linux drivers for the mobility 9700 that support dual monitors, I just do not understand how to install drivers in linux
<wastrel> !tell Oddzball about ati
<schalke1> bluep0p13: hundreds. people make their own little distributions from scratch all the time.
<bluep0p13> ah ok
<wastrel> Oddzball:  ubotu sent you a link about the ati driver setup for ubuntu - i'm not sure if dual monitor is covered there though.
<__mikem> ...basicly, if that were to occur though, the worst that would happen is that he wouldn't be able to read the filesystem, however if it tries to mount it in this condition, he could damage it, there in lies the problem
<[fernando] > farous: yes.. but i want to scan the networks to connect to them.. previusly i can do that in mandriva..
<farous> [fernando] : thre were a couple of applets around like gtkwifi and wfimanager you can look them up
<bluep0p13> so how complicated is linux compared to windows, for a first time user... as in the first week or so of using linux entirely
<ubuntu> THIS UBUNTO IS BORING
<__mikem> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<ubuntu> ITS FOR NERS
* HedgeMage peeks in
<ubuntu> NERDS
<ubuntu> NERDS
<ubuntu> NERDS
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cathol103.lnk.telstra.net]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<efox> ubuntu: nice handle
<__mikem> why do people like that exist
<schalke1> bluep0p13: there will be quite the learning curve to see how everything works. but for commontasks like word processing etc its all really the same.
<farous> [fernando] : unfourtanetly i do not know any program for ubuntu i suspect mandriva use network-manager which till last time i checked did not work well on ubuntu perhaps it is fixed now
<bluep0p13> very nice, I second that
<buggzero> because we need somebody to laugh at
<efox> __mikem:  who knows...i think its to balance out the universe or something
<__mikem> efox :D
<[fernando] > farous: i will try with gtkwifi
<someothernick> Oddzball, http://www.granneman.com/techinfo/linux/installation/dualheadhowto.htm
<schalke1> i am having a problem with apache, i have a index.html file in the public_html folder of my home directory, but when I type localhost/~myusernameishere/index.html it says 'Forbidden'
<Sjoerd-> tb77: the command gives out: unable to lock password file
<bluep0p13> well, I went into best buy and was looking at a distribution called: SuSe. now, which, if you had to pick between the two, or even more actually, is good for a complete beginner: SuSe, Ubuntu, or another perhaps?
<efox> ok back to this problem...I get an error when trying to install something "failed to make module 'cisco_ipsec.ko" and i dont know how to resolve it
<__mikem> Sjoerd did you try that command as root?
<efox> any takers ?
<tb77> Sjoerd-: as user or sudo?
<kaizoku> whenever I try to install GoogleEarth, it just gives me an error saying "You don't see[m]  to be running an X server (no DISPLAY set)", and then aborts, I tried running "export DISPLAY=0.0", but then it just goes through the uncompression and stops
<Sjoerd-> tb77: *blush*
<schalke1> bluep0p13: i had suse as my first distro before this. i would definately find ubuntu easier for a beginner.
<__mikem> efox, fraid not, Id look and see if there is a binary package for what you are trying to install
<bluep0p13> ok, what is the big difference in the two, if I may ask?
<alpha255> planet penguin racer is really slow on my centrino laptop? how do i fix that? the laptop is 1.8gh w/512mb of ram
<eigenlambda> bluep0p13: this is #ubuntu. that said, ubuntu is better.
<alpha255> xorg.conf file?
<__mikem> alpha255 what video card do you use
<eigenlambda> ubuntu is based on debian, suse is based on redhat
<bluep0p13> alrighty
<schalke1> bluep0p13: i think suse os more for corporate environments. it wasn't built for the ground up for the desktop like ubuntu is.
<[sam] > .
<alpha255> __mikem: built in 901 or something like that
<[sam] > hi
<bluep0p13> ah ok
<wastrel> g'night
<schalke1> is*
<eigenlambda> ubuntu is linux for human beings, suse was recently bought by novell
<efox> __mikem: ok, thanks.
<bluep0p13> that explains it
<drummer87> hi all, quick question about wireless networking.. would having 2 wifi networks at the same place cause problems with each other? ie. a wifi router and ap in the same room.
<alpha255> __mikem: 915 i think
<__mikem> alpha255, you are probably going to need a quality video card, (the kind you plug in to a pci slot), and you will need appropiate drivers for it)
<nosklo> drummer87, no
<bluep0p13> well, what's with red hat, mandrake and gentoo... lemme just say, the friend of mine who recommnended me try ubuntu actually is running gentoo
<alpha255> __mikem: it seemed to work much better in breezy vs. dapper
<bluep0p13> and loves it, if I may add
<Oddzball> [someothernick]  See, but that is what I do not understand about linux, can I just edit that file while linux is running and insert what I am, isnt the file in use while using linux?
<alpha255> __mikem:  the 915 is a direct x 9 capable chip
<__mikem> alpha255, that leads me to believe its a driver problem
<drummer87> nosklo: so they wouldn't interfere with each other? or would choosing different channels help?
<alpha255> __mikem: maybe opengl config problem
<someothernick> Oddzball,  you can edit it while its running. i would save a backup first though
<eigenlambda> gentoo is linux for ppls who like compiling things
<Oddzball> Like, can I edit the xorg.conf while linux is running or do i have to make a second one, then over write it formt he terminal
<rgie> is there a good wiki on how to install lamp on ubuntu?
<polpak> Oddzball: no
<Kenotic> Gentoo is nice, but it is alot of work to maintain
<bimberi> !lamp
<buggzero> whats lamp
<__mikem> alpha255, could be. When using any sort of linux system, nvidia cards seem to work the best
<bluep0p13> ok
<Oddzball> cool, so you can edit it while it is running..
<sam1001> speaking of gentoo, 9 hours have elapsed
<nosklo> drummer87, if you leave channels on automatic and choose different ESSIDs they should not interfere with each other
<eigenlambda> ubuntu takes no work to maintain.  thats y i like it
<sam1001> it's still buildin gnome
<bimberi> ubotu tell rgie about lamp
<drummer87> nosklo: excellent, thanks1
<buggzero> oh my bad
<someothernick> Oddzball, yes. but save a backup
<someothernick> just incase
<schalke1> how come it says 'forbidden' when i try to access my public_html through apache in firefox?
<buggzero> i though there was an ubuntu lamp server distro?
<xanavim> it took gentoo three weeks to  build gnome on my system
<Kenotic> That is why I love it. I do not want to spend time to fix my tools
<alpha255> schalke1: check your httpd.conf file
<__mikem> ubuntu is clean stable, and has a great comunity, and its not a testbed like certain distros by redhat, thats why I love it
<polpak> Oddzball: yes. you can edit while other things are "using" it. Though Xorg probably only "uses" the config file when it starts
<krazykit> xanavim: you must have a really slow system then.
<bimberi> buggzero: yes, if you boot from the server cd it offers a LAMP install
<schalke1> alpha255: uhm, check for what?
<xanavim> I was running virtual pc
<alpha255> schalke1: for public folder in user's directories
<__mikem> virtual pc sucks, vmware is king
<rgie> tenks
<__mikem> sorry, I shouldn't be doing that in here
<__mikem> it won't happen again
<polpak> !tell buggzero about lamp
<bluep0p13> so from what I'm hearing, ubuntu is stable and secure, pretty easy to use once you get use to it and very user friends by that point too. and it just works and runs as you like it to after or even before you've customized it... do I have this correct?
<bintrue> idealy yes
<bintrue> but as you can see by the people in here, there will be some problems
<bluep0p13> fair enough
<schalke1> alpha255: /etc/apache2/httpd.conf contains just 5 lines each starting with #
<farous> bintrue: :)
<nathanael> Does anyone know if there is a Linux-based alternative to M$'s SysPrep for deploying images to multiple machines?
<__mikem> bluep0p13 yup, and comunity support is never far as long as you have internet conectivity
<nosklo> bluep0p13, that is what we want it to do, and we're pretty much achieving it
<bluep0p13> well of course, everything has some problems, as nothing is completely 100% perfect, ever
<polpak> buggzero: though personally I feel that linux/Apache/PostgreSQL/Python or Ruby is much preferable to Mysql and PHP
<bintrue> nathanael, I know of Kickstart with Fedora Core, no idea if it's distro independent
<Oddzball> Thanks a bunch guys, be back in a while, is there an IRC program on ubuntu I can use that comes preinstalled
<prwlrr> is there a password manager that comes with ubuntu? do i need to install one? thanks
<bluep0p13> well, there's only one small issue concerning internet and ubuntu that I have
<nathanael> ok
<__mikem> Fedora's main problem is that its entire userbase is a collection of guinepigs for RHEL
<polpak> Oddzball: just go to add applications and select xchat, or xchat-gnome
<bintrue> bluep0p13, whats that?
<paul_> i have a stupid question. I would like to start learning how to program. So what language is most of linux and linux applications written in ?
<bluep0p13> that is, I actually have free internet and I had set it up through internet explorer... not firefox or anything, but I can still use firefox like a charm
<Grarg> paul_, C
<linkd> paul_: C
<psyoptik> I'm having an issue trying to run the Folding @ Home linux executable from a menu entry. I am trying to run it in a folder I made for it (to minimize clutter) but the only way I can get it to run from a menu entry is to run it from my relative username folder.
<polpak> Oddzball: by default the only irc client installed is gaim =(
* farous will never use an rpm based distro again apt just rules
<jiSh> C and lots of it :)
<paul_> why not c++?
<__mikem> ITs a shame because fedora isn't a bad distro, but its developers don't have the open source spirit
<bimberi> prwlrr: i use zsafe, although admittedly on my iPAQ.  It's available in the ubuntu universe repository
<tb77> prwlrr: you can install revelation
<jiSh> in fact most of the internet is C and unix ;)
<paul_> i know nothing about programming yes
<bintrue> bluep0p13, Free internet?
<paul_> yet
<bluep0p13> all I did was put in a user name, telephone number and password and I was online
<linkd> paul_: C was built before C++
<ubuntu> hi
<nathanael> Yum, up2date, - these are al l ROM-based equivalents
<bluep0p13> yes, free internet
<__mikem> jiSh, paul_ Assembly Language FOREVER !!!
<sam1001> paul, c is used for system programming mostly
<nathanael> *RPM
<bluep0p13> I don't pay a single penny for it, literally
<polpak> paul_ I'd suggest however that if you are starting to learn programming you should examine some higher level languages (python, java, ruby, etc)
<paul_> and for programs in general?
<__mikem> I am a c/c++ coder, but I also do Assembly Language
<bintrue> bluep0p13, who is the provider? what kind of connection? Dial up? DSL?
<bluep0p13> it is dial up if I might add... but it still works pretty good
<paul_> i was thinking about starting with java....
<bluep0p13> it's pretty fast too
<ubuntu> i am on dsl
<thewayofzen> Which package do i need to install to have gnomebaker burn audio cds from mp3
<bluep0p13> I use to only get 24kbps and now I get 52kbps living in town
<polpak> paul_ java works fine under linux
<psyoptik> I'm trying to use multiple commands on a single command line executed from a menu entry run in the terminal and nothing seems to be running.
<Grarg> java's not a bad language to start with
<__mikem> paul_ if you are going to start with anything, try python, I never used it but I hear its a great beginners language that is also useful in the long run
<bluep0p13> really, it's not that bad and it's totally free
<bintrue> bluep0p13,  there are dial up programs with linux, I'm not personally experienced with any, but I'm sure its not that hard
<paul_> i also know java is used in alot of high $$ prjects
<psyoptik> terminal opens and closes, not actually opening the program that is pointed to in the command line
<bluep0p13> ok
<bintrue> bluep0p13, free services like internet worry me..
<__mikem> paul_ C++ programmers also get lots of money
<Grarg> paul_, there is no correlation between language and $$
<polpak> paul_ so is fortran.. that doesn't mean anything
<psyoptik> i tested the line in the terminal, which worked fine, but once its put into the menu entry command line, doesn't work
<__mikem> polpak, what about Assembly Language any job market there?
<bluep0p13> well, I shall continue my research and learning about ubuntu and that should help me discover the more difficult answers to my questions... and I thank all of you for all of your help
<paul_> so c, c++ or java,,,,, what do you say?
<sam1001> _mikem, not with opensource
<polpak> __mikem:  not as far as I know ;p
<bluep0p13> as linux should be, or atleast ubuntu, community help much appreciated :)
<__mikem> paul_ learn C/C++ first
<__mikem> Learning java first will make it harder to learn c/c++
<Grarg> I would then someone who did mostly assembler would get paid quite well, assuming they actually could find a job
<Grarg> paul_, what do you do now?
<polpak> __mikem: I don't think that's true
<mnabil> hay , what is the name of the package that extract my rar files , i'm using xubuntu
<__mikem> It was for me
<nmsa> hello
<paul_> about programming?
<Grarg> paul_, in general
<__mikem> I started with .net languages. When I tried to move to c/c++, there were so many things I had to unlearn before it began to make sence
* smacky_wolf is back (gone 10:09:24)
<bluep0p13> well, I'm gonna go now. all take care and continue the good work being a community helping others with their issues
<psyoptik> anyone familiar with running commands from the menu entry in Alacarte?
<buggzero> okay damnit
<polpak> __mikem: well, I suppose it depends on _what_ you learned from those languages
<paul_> hacking, servers, advanced networking, xhtml, geeksquad certified,
<Grarg> some languages are easier to pick up depending on how you already think
<paul_> more ... just my brain is not working
<prwlr> paul_, get your feet wet by doing a scripting lang first if you haven't programmed anything before
<marc> Is there a 2.4 kernel for dapper, I do not see one on my repos
<nmsa> I need your help setting up my sound back to normal in ubuntu. looks like the wrong modules are loaded
<mnabil> hay , what is the name of the package that extract my rar files , i'm using xubuntu
<mnabil> hay , what is the name of the package that extract my rar files , i'm using xubuntu
<buggzero> ive just hit shift+backspace 2x
<jiSh> python :O
<__mikem> polpak, good point. Still, learning java first, I still advise against it.
<prwlr> but some people get by learning asm first so YMMV depending on your gusto to learn
<sam1001> paul, learn .net
<farous> marc no
<buggzero> how do I disable that?
<jiSh> start with python IMO
<tb77> mnabil: file-roller
<__mikem> prwlr, there is NO WAY anyone can just learn assembly as their first language.
<polpak> paul_ I'd suggest starting with python. it's already installed, it has an interactive interpreter, a lot of modules, it's cross platform and most importantly it's fun ;)
<farous> marc: i checked for i needed it so. warty have one but it breaks the syst
<jiSh> "print HELLO"
<Grarg> paul_, I'm going to agree about python
<jiSh> omfg i made something! :P
<__mikem> jish that would be basic and that isn't even correct
<sam1001> it's like BASIC
<polpak> paul_ just open a terminal and type python.. go from there =)
<jiSh> lol
<Grarg> mnabil, unrar
<__mikem> sam1001 asm is NOT like basic
<paul_> i think i might start with python and POSSIBY start with c/c++ later down the road. PS: im only 16 years old
<marc> farous: do you know of a good link to a howto for a noobie to compile a custom kernel, i ned to disable EFI
<nathanael> Thanks for the kickstart help - love you all! Love ubuntu! Ciao!
<mnabil> Grarg, it failed
<polpak> __mikem: I think he was talking about .net
<prwlr> __mikem, hackers of old did... it's not impossible... hell after basic on c64 i did asm on dos so there...
<mnabil> i hate this
<Grarg> mnabil, what failed, and how?
<farous> marc: i always take the easy way so never compiled the kernel
<tb77> mnabil: unrar x file.rar or use file-roller
<eigenlambda> basic sucks. asm sucks, but it has an excuse to.
<mnabil> Grarg, i can unrar with it
<prwlr> paul_, python is a nice first lang but i ruby is quite nice too...
<mnabil> Grarg, it's unrar-free
<__mikem> prwlr, I know the x86 asm language, I never even owned a comador, so that doesn't really mean that much to me
<Grarg> mnabil, what's the error?
<buggzero> anyone know how to take out the shift+backspace gnome restart
<paul_> best of all. i will start programming with my new pent. D and asus mobo comming in the mail soon.
<marc> farous: darn problems with EFI, with it enabled it reports the wrong disk size for some ipods, mine being one so I cant sync my pod
<disinterested> being as i deleted xp from my hd when i put breezy in is there a way to install xp back in?
<Grarg> buggzero, some where in the X config files, there is an option to turn off "zapping" I believe it's called
<farous> marc: i would check kernel source website and gentoo forums if i were you
<__mikem> paul_ do yourself a favor and learn C and C++ first. For one thing if you do. YOu are already in prefect standing to learn assembly language
<prwlr> __mikem,  i meant anyone can learn *anything* depending on the person...
<paul_> reinstall XP
<__mikem> oh ok
<polpak> mnabil: there's both unrar and unrar-free
<Grarg> __mikem, no one really uses assembler if they can avoid it
<Grarg> in most cases
<disinterested> paul i tried that and there is no previous image
<ice109> can someone help me out
<ice109> ?
<__mikem> Grarg, I am a masocist
<Grarg> ice109, ask
<__mikem> BUt I do most of my code in C/C++
<marc> farous: I am a complete noob, so I need a good howto.  I have been everywhere and alas found nothing really definitive about turning EFI off, so until I find a step by step I am screwed
<Grarg> __mikem, I'm not saying it isn't fun, I'm just saying few noobs are going to pick it up as their 1st or 2nd language
<ice109> i want to dual boot winxp and ubuntu. so i installed ubuntu then i repartitioned my drive and installed winxp now ubuntu isn't bootable
<buggzero> did you say gconf or xorg.conf?
<marc> ice109:always install XP first, makes your life easier
<polpak> Grarg: I still haven't bothered to learn assembler.. C is about as low level as I want to get ;p
<Standalone> did you use boot magic
<theBishop> can anyone tell me what packages i need to start coding in C with GTK?
<polpak> Grarg: and I know a lot of languages
<ice109> Standalone are you talking to me?
<Standalone> yes
<Grarg> buggzero, probably xorg.conf
<ice109> marc well it's a little late for that now
<Grarg> polpak, it's fun
<Grarg> not terribly useful, but fun
<prwlr> ice109, get any live linux if you dont have boot floppies, man grub
<tb77> ice109: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<SurfnKid>  could someone explain or send me a link with instructions to understand the purpose of X and the Windows Manager or the GUI part. and How to disable/enable automatically on bootup
<ice109> man grub?
<Standalone> cus i just got that ubina
<__mikem> polpak, I thought that at first also. I learned using Randyll Hyde's HLA. After I was up to snuff with that I slowly weened myself off of HLA and Now I just use GAS. It wasn't that hard and you won't believe how fasinating it can be
<polpak> theBishop:  build-essential  and  libgtk2.0-dev
<marc> ice109, try this page, towards the bottom http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper
<paul_> oh and im also a photoshop guru, build servers, tech support for corps, ....
<__mikem> paul_ my cup holder broke
<__mikem> lol
<prwlr> ice109, you don't have to install XP first.. you can trick it that it's using the first partition through grub
<paul_> duct tape
<BrownMan> hey all
<paul_> :)
<__mikem> lmfao
<buggzero> paul how many filters do you have
<erik_> I've installed SUN JRE 1.5 from multiverse... still I can't run frostwire:
<erik_> Starting FrostWire...
<erik_> Java exec found in PATH. Verifying...
<erik_> OOPS, you don't seem to have a valid JRE. FrostWire works best with Sun JRE available at http://www.java.com
<BrownMan> have they gotten an encoder for Banshee to play itunes files yet?
<buggzero> paul i need something to file serv my breakfast
<ice109> so all i have to do is install grub in mbr and im saved?
<polpak> erik_: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<schalke1> is there some sort of GUI frontend for Apache configuration?
<paul_> no tech support as in, our servers are down, and i get the logs and resolve the problems remotely with ssh
<BHSPitLappy> hey lilo
<paul_> that was about a year ago
<lilo> heya BHSPitLappy
<erik_> polpak: thanx
<Grarg> paul_, you don't use perl already?
<polpak> erik_: and dont paste in here next time pls
<__mikem> paul_, have you ever seen this, http://www.rinkworks.com/stupid
<paul_> no
<efox> well i think i figured out my problem...ive been using the wrong kernel headers...
<paul_> yes
<ice109> so all i have to do is install grub in mbr and im saved?
<erik_> polpak: you mean paste from console?
<efox> lets hope me gettin these ones will work
<polpak> paul_: perl is evil
<buggzero> paul how does one become a self dubbed photoshop guru
<erik_> ok
<paul_> i have seen rinkworks and no i have not used perl
<BrownMan> Any Banshee lovers in here?  Why isn't it playing my itunes files?  Where is the decoder?
<Grarg> polpak, agreed
<erik_> bye guys!
<polpak> erik_: yes, see the topic
<prwlr> ice109, yup
<efox> i LOVE this whole terminal thing...*sigh* im such a n00b
<ice109> k
<__mikem> Pearl, can't see the point. I do just fine in C/C++/asm
<ice109> will it autoconfigure?
<eigenlambda> itunes files... you mean aac
<BrownMan> yes
<eigenlambda> you need the aac codec.  um.
<marc> ice109: that link helpful?
<ice109> brownman you talking to me?
<BrownMan> no ice, sorry
<davfigue> Good evening to everybody
<Grarg> __mikem, have you ever used prolog, lisp, or another type of language
<nomin> do I install the win32 codecs on dapper the same way it's done on breezy?
<BrownMan> Eigen:  Banshee used to play them until 6.06, when they changed it
<__mikem> Um, no, Ive heard of them, and I heard they are really painfull
<psyoptik> try automatix
<buggzero> paul_ paul are you listening to me
<ice109> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows that one is pretty explanatory
<polpak> __mikem: try out python. it's all kinds of fun
<jrib> nomin: yes
<BrownMan> Eigen:  So now I've been trying to find a codec but no luck
<paul_> like RIGHT NOW!!, im ssh'ing into a remote server in another state and downloading my files, all 20 GB of them
<jrib> ubotu: tell nomin about w32codecs
<Grarg> __mikem, they can be painful, but only cause they're different, they can also be quite useful
<paul_> buggzero,  what?
<__mikem> polpak, Ive seen python, it looks fun, I just can't get over the "interpreted" part
<eigenlambda> it's called libfaad
<psyoptik> nomin: try automatix for installing all sorts of fun codecs and programs hassle free
<BrownMan> libfaad?
<BrownMan> ok
<eigenlambda> it's in one of the gstreamer-plugins
<BrownMan> ill search for it thanks
<__mikem> Grarg, the only esotoric language i have ever used is O'CAML
<__mikem> and SML
<buggzero> how do you become a self-proclaimed photoshop guru
<polpak> __mikem: nothing wrong with interpreted languages
<eigenlambda> buggzero: by proclaiming yourself one
<Grarg> prolog and lisp are not esoteric
<theBishop> polpak, do i have to set any ENV variables to use the libraries?  GCC isn't finding them
<Grarg> brainfsck is esoteric
<__mikem> I stuck with those for a month, and after that I just said screw this
<eigenlambda> wow, that was obvious
<prwlr> buggzero, hehe
<jrib> buggzero: watch: I am a photoshop guru :P
<buggzero> i dont know why but i belive jrib
<__mikem> brain**** is also limited in what it can do
<eigenlambda> photoshop isucks
<davfigue> Anybody knows how to create /dev/eth0 ?
<eigenlambda> gimp > photoshop
<buggzero> lol
<eigenlambda> gimp > xbmp > photoshop
<buggzero> thats funny
<polpak> theBishop: no.. if you pass the right option to the linker it should be fine
<ice109> )))))))) i just remembered . in ubuntu live i can't mount any of my partitions
<prwlr> jrib, lol
<ice109> is this going to affect the grub install?
<theBishop> polpak, i'm following the gtk tuts
<mnabil> hay guys i can't unrar my files
<bingogu> firefox can't open the url www.tom.com, will pls help me
<buggzero> eigen your obviouly never made anything for print
<mnabil> what gonna i do
<paul_> oh, i went to class the first day to learn photoshop, and with almost no photoshop experience, i outpreformed the teacher and anybody else, so i passed on the first day and only sat and browsed the internet for the rest of the class
<theBishop> polpak, gcc main.c -o main `pkg-config -- cflags --libs gtk+-2.0`
<Grarg> __mikem, you of all people should know that brainfsck is a turing complete language, and can therefore do anything
<nomin> thanks psyoptik, automatix looks pretty useful
<prwlr> eigenlambda, yeah
<psyoptik> nomin: its nice, especially after a fresh install
<buggzero> and what day are you on now paul_
<samsonasu> hey can anybody help me with my network not working on a new install
<bingogu> help me
<BrownMan> Eigen:  Is there an .m4a encoder for banshee yet?
<BHSPitLappy> anyone familiar with getting the ipw2200bg wifi card detected in dapper?
<BrownMan> Eigen:  Banshee doesn't play those either
<paul_> i was over that class about a month ago
<__mikem> Grarg, last I heard, it only had a couple of intrinsic console functions built in and no support for system calls, and import libraries
<BHSPitLappy> (the Dell Inspiron 6000 stock card)
<tb77> mnabil: open a  terminal, sudo apt-get install unrar, unrar x file.rar
<paul_> and for the final written test i got a 95%, highest in the class and without opening the book
<Grarg> doesn't mean you can't theoretically do everything in it
<buggzero> so where can I see your guru-ness
<polpak> theBishop: one sec
<prwlr> bingogu, can it open any other sites? like google?
<__mikem> IF you want to recompile the compiler so that it supports system calls and import libraries
<mnabil> tb77, i'm using xubuntu and unrar pkg don't found
<samsonasu> my network works for like 10 seconds after i reboot and then i get unreachable
<psyoptik> HSPitLappy: have you looked at ndiswrapper? It can help with a lot of wifi card problems
<samsonasu> to my router
<lonegeek> Help!!!! i loaded up partition magic to resize ntfs partion and it fucked up at 99 %....Now windows wont boot and i cant mount it in linux....linux says no free space on it..... I really need help accessing it..i had all my mp3s on it and videos!!!
<davfigue> I was programming using pcap lib, and I lost /dev/eth0, anybody has an idea to recover it ?
<__mikem> but theoretical, is a word that usually leads to nowhere in programming. Unless you have a concept on HOW to do it, it remains just a theory
<tb77> tb77: sorry install unrar-nonfree
<thomasM> k i have a problem, i think i messed up my fstab. i cannot mount cds anymore. could somebody help me out?
<DShepherd> hehehe
<BrownMan> Room:  Anyone know how to encode .m4a files in Banshee?
<DShepherd> lonegeek: that sound sticky bad
<BHSPitLappy> psyoptik: yeah, I just thought it was supposed to work out-of-the-box for some reason
<tb77> mnabil: do you have the multiverse repo's enabled?
<mnabil> tb77, i 've it enabled
<thomasM> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0  : Does that look right for mounting a cd?
<buggzero> paul_ where can I see your l33tness
<polpak> theBishop: there's a typo.. it should be pkg-config --cflags --libs gtk+-2.0  No space between -- and cflags
<lonegeek> DShepherd: um sticky bad?
<Bilange> thomasM:  yes, but theres a missing comma: "iso9660,user" should be more correct
<tb77> mnabil: unrar should be there in multiverse
<psyoptik> BHSPitLappy: not all network cards work ofb. Most do, but a lot of times it needs tweaking. does it not have anything for the wifi card under iwconfig?
<EmilyN> BrownMan: have you visited https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to look at how to install the apple format support?
<davfigue> I was programming using pcap lib, and I lost /dev/eth0, anybody has an idea to recover it ?
<thomasM> ahh thankyou Bilange
<Bilange> no prob :)
<thomasM> no your wrong man
<thomasM> sorry
<polpak> thomasM: umm that's not right
<thomasM> those are the filesystems.
<thomasM> filesystems are not options
<theBishop> polpak, doesn't work that way either
<samsonasu> yea thomasM the line you pasted earlier looks perfect
<BrownMan> Emily:  Will look thanks
<DShepherd> lonegeek: not good. not good at all. its not an ubuntu problem though.. so you maybe asking in vain....
<Bilange> eww sorry, my mistake
<thomasM> argh... why will it not mount than?
<thomasM> Bilange i'm not taking it personally.
<thomasM> :D
<theBishop> polpak, nvm, it works
<theBishop> :_
<samsonasu> do you see any errors
<Bilange> otherwise im not sure about the udf option, I dont think I have it
<__mikem> brb
<buggzero> who was telling me about getting rid of zapping in xorg.conf
<mnabil> deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<mnabil> deb-src http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<lonegeek> BShepherd: i wanna know if in linux can i fix it
<mnabil> tb77, \
<thomasM> could somebody paste real quick an example of how they mount their cds?
<megasquid> i have my gnome-panel transparent, but the active window on the panel is opaque is there anyway to make the active window transparent too?
<sneex> -loop
<sneex> ^^
<thomasM> megasquid that annoyed me too.
<prwlr> damn, my ntfs part can't be read
<Bilange> thomasM:  you had the exact same line than mine, also called hdc on my system
<shad0w1e> anyone familiar with an issue where my screen dies when I resize in middle of nano?
<megasquid> thomasM: no fix?
<Bilange> that is: /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<NoxiousKarn> any one  have any advice for geting java to work on horay hedhog?
<mnabil> tb77,
<mnabil> tb77, deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<mnabil> deb-src http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<DShepherd> lonegeek: it sounds like your filesystem is messed up
<mnabil> is that the multi !
<sneex> mount -loop /dev/hdc /mnt
<thomasM> o wait i don't have a second hard drive anymore! i put it in a usb enclosure... so it would be hdb and hdc
<goinup> hi-- does anyone have experience getting ubuntu to boot from a 3ware 8000 series sata raid card?
<thomasM> right?
<tb77> mnabil: you want deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<thomasM> if i have one hard drive?
<buggzero> what the hell happen to Paul_ I wantedx to see some guru photoshop work
<DShepherd> lonegeek: you may have to reformat your drive... and there's no guarentee you get back your files
<NoxiousKarn> anyone have issues installing java
<mnabil> tb77, and ??!
<NoxiousKarn> i can't get it  to work
<DShepherd> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<brett> Quick question... what terminal command shows the IP addres of the PC?
<tb77> mnabil: post you full sources.list at pastebin
<ZDUX> hi, I'm trying to get japanese on my computer (cannot type in japanese)
<Bilange> thomasM:  im not sure about USB external drives, but if they are handled just like flash-based USB drives, they should be seen from /dev/sd{a,b,c,...}
<DShepherd> brett: ifconfig
<brett> gracias
<polpak> brett: ifconfig -a will show the configuration of your interfaces
<DShepherd> brett: np
<sneex> ipconfig /all is windows   ifconfig eth0 is linux
<thomasM> Bilange yes, but it used to be hdb, so i had my cds at hdc and hdd, so taking away a hard drive would then make the cds hdb and hdc would it not?
<moonunit> i have a problem with audio in .mpg format using dapper
<walterk> hello guys
<ubuntu> hi, how do I get my floppy disk drive to mount while in the live CD?
<moonunit> (no sound with my videos)
<DShepherd> sneex: assuming its eth0's info you want
<thomasM> moonunit, what format is the sound encoded in?
<sneex> true
<moonunit> thomasM, no clue
<iiiears> ubuntu - mount /media/floppy -o rw      ?
<walterk> i have a problem trying to compile mplayer latest svn for myself followed the instructions in the How To Forums vut when i get to "make" i get this error
<polpak> ubuntu go to Places->computer right click the floppy drive and select Mount Volumn
<Bilange> thomasM:  nope, hda and hdb are from the primary IDE channel/cable, hdc and hdd are from the secondary channel/cable
<walterk> Makefile:7: config.mak: No such file or directory
<walterk> make: *** No rule to make target `config.mak'.  Stop.
<mnabil> tb77, http://pastebin.com/717654
<samsonasu> so nobody has any ideas about why my network only works for about 10 seconds when i reboot?
<tb77> mnabil: here's mine; http://pastebin.com/717657
<__mikem> ok Im back
<thomasM> Bilange, thanks again..
<iiiears> ubuntu - mount /dev/floppy0 /media/floppy -o rw      ?
<ubuntu> it tells me "Unable to Mount the selected Volume"
<Bilange> thomasM:  and also, hda/hdc are drives which was configured as master, hdb/hdd are slaves... so if you're used to messing around with jumpers on your hard drives/cdroms, this is quite familiar (once you know how it works)
<samsonasu> my net worked perfect with the livecd but only works 10 seconds at a time after i installed
<ubuntu> lemme try that iii
<ardchoille> walterk, did you run ./configure first?
<efox> What does "you need to mke sure you have /usr/src/linux symlink pointing to the appropriate kernel source directory " mean ?
<megasquid> i'm getting a timestamp too far error when i try to issue sudos does anyone know how to fix this?
<tb77> mnabil: just add multiverse after deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<ubuntu> only root can do that...
<tb77> deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse
<Bilange> thomasM:  either way, you can always look at the output of "dmesg" to see how ubuntu/linux is using your hard drives
<thomasM> Bilange, it wouldn't matter because i have two of them. one is slave, one is master, one is hdc, one is hdd, i don't care how they line up i just want them to mount!
<thomasM> lol
<davfigue> I need help to recover /dev/eth0 ...
<iiiears> ubuntu - To be honest i am not very good at this. Have been "cheating" and used the winmac_fstab.sh script http://seveas.ubuntulinux.com
<tb77> mnabil: then sudo apt-get update
<moonunit> i have no audio while playing a .mpeg movie with totem
<NotUbuntu> hahaha
<NotUbuntu> thats cool.
<NotUbuntu> how do I get to root on the live CD?
<sneex> sudo
<__mikem> passwd root
<samsonasu> sudo /bin/bash
<NotUbuntu> root wouldn't work on my hard install either.
<moonunit> NotUbuntu, ubuntu doesent really use root user
<ardchoille> NotUbuntu, use sudo
<moonunit> it uses sudo
<iiiears> NotUbuntu,  - Sudo -s   or gksudo <app_name> for graphical apps.
<Bilange> thomasM:  so whats going wrong with the mounting? I mean, what does it say when you try to mount hdc?
<ThePub> NotUbuntu:  root is not setup by default, as other have said use "sudo"
<__mikem> sudo passwd root<enter>[your password] <enter>root<enter>root<enter>su<enter>root
<ZDUX> could someone help me to type japanese in dapper?
<Bilange> (sorry, im halfway in a major update process in my ubuntu installation, im quite slow for the moment :P )
<iiiears> NotUbuntu,  use   exit to kill the root session.
<prwlr> what apps do you have installed in your ubuntu boxens?
<thomasM> Bilange, problem fixed, turns out i accidentally deleted the mount point D:
<NotUbuntu> k
<moonunit> i need help with the sound in mpeg videos in totem running under dapper
<NotUbuntu> must specify the filesystem type..
<megasquid> i'm getting a timestamp too far error when i try to issue sudos does anyone know how to fix this?
<ThePub> megasquid:  too far?  have you set your clock back behind when you last used the installed files?
<prwlr> how can i play dvds in ubuntu?
<iiiears> Is it possible to mount a samba drive automatically on boot up? (shared disk is on a windows machine.)
<buggzero> VLC
<__mikem> I am going on a trip, do you recomend I use Knoppix, or Gnoppix?
<tb77> moonunit: totem-gstreamer or totem-xine?
<davfigue> I lost /dev/eth0, anybody has an idea to recover it ?
<polpak> moonunit: did you install the codecs and totem-xine ?
<NotUbuntu> what would be the syntax to specify a filesystem type?
<megasquid> ThePub, no I haven't set changed it its been doing that since I installed
<moonunit> tb77, to be honest, im not sure
<iiiears> prwlr, dvdcss - check out ubotu's link on restricted formats
* Gonzo iz gone: watchin cannibal the musical
<moonunit> i followed  the restriced formats directions
<polpak> !tell iiiears about ntfs
<ardchoille> __mikem, that depends.. do you like KDE or Gnome ?
<iiiears> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> see !restricted
<iiiears> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. This page's intent is to enable you to play most non-free media formats that are not DRM encoded. Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats.
<ThePub> megasquid:  sounds like you've time shifted backwards :)
<__mikem> I like kde, but I also like the idea that Gnoppix is basedon Ubuntu
<ardchoille> __mikem, hmm.. take both?
<__mikem> I just might
<megasquid> ThePub: the date that it lists when it gives that error keeps moving a couple hours ahead of me
* __mikem wonders when the next version of mepis comes out
<ardchoille> very soon
<iiiears> How does Cannonical afford all the bandwidth we use and still give away free CDs with "shipIt" - amazing.
<tb77> moonunit: if it's totem-xine then try installing libxine-extracodecs
<BrownMan> Room:  Hey all, I can't import any of my songs from my ntfs file system on Windows
<moonunit> tb77, k
<BrownMan> Room:  Is this a write/read issue?
<__mikem> iiiears, people donate millions of dollars to the company, the people over at debian hate ubutu because its taking over "their good work"
<JayR168> ubotu, bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<ron_o> iiiears, money. :)
<n30n> whenever i go to launch World of Warcraft, ubuntu logs out
<BrownMan> Room:  If so, how do I enable banshee to import from ntfs...it used to do so
<ardchoille> __mikem, Mepis is at 6.0-rc1 now:  http://www.mepis.org/node/10296
<__mikem> ubotu bad bot
<ubotu> No, you're a bad person, __mikem
<n30n> !wine
<ubotu> Wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on linux.  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine for more info.
<WiseOdd> sb plz help me... im trying to figure out how to mount bin files (like with daemon tools on windows). how do i do that?
<davfigue> I lost /dev/eth0, could anybody help me ?
<iiiears> __mikem - What is the stable debian kernel at 2.0.xx - lol
<WiseOdd> im a 2tal linux n00b....
<JayR168> !beer
<ubotu> somebody said beer was proof of the existence of God, and that he loves us.
<polpak> WiseOdd: please.. use english, not AOLspeak.
<ron_o> __mikem, the person who has donated, most if not all the money to it, is the Pres of Canonical.
<ron_o> Shuttleworth,  I believe.
<sneex> WiseOdd, you will need a cue/bin mounter  --  check the apt-cache policy or search
<BrownMan> Anyone know how to get Banshee to import songs from a Windows filesystem?  It used to do so...
<iiiears> I sent Cannonical a few dollars. - though i seriously doubt 25 dollars covers it.
<__mikem> Ubuntu has heald first place on distrowatch for several years now. I don't think there is a single distro that can brag that
<WiseOdd> read my first line then... english enough for you?
<lonegeek> How can i non destructively change hard drive formats
<ardchoille> iiiears, every bit helps :)
<WiseOdd> thanx sneek!
<polpak> WiseOdd: it's fine, but I cannot answer your question
<ron_o> iiiears, that's a good start.. if everyone did that then they and all the rest of the OS community would do just great.
<WiseOdd> ok. thanks anyway :)
<sneex> lonegeek, backup and reformat  ;-)
<ron_o> the problem is most don't..
<__mikem> ardchoille, Id be happy to donate $100, but I am stilll legally a minor in the US
<JayR168> is there a google earth for LInux?
<lonegeek> sneex: what if i cant access hard drive lol
<n30n> ALSA lib seq_hw.c:456:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
<n30n> Creating link /root/.kde/socket-ubuntu.
<n30n> can't create mcop directory
<sneex> there are tools that will alsmot mount anything lonegeek
<sneex> almost*
<the_Duke> hi
<BrownMan> Anyone?  Importing songs from Windows?
<NotUbuntu> /home/ubuntu/Desktop/yk51x86_71413.zip
<NotUbuntu> wtf
<ardchoille> __mikem, have a parent donate it in your name?
<lonegeek> sneex: such as..... because linux isnt mounting it anymore....it used to do it automatically
<sneex> k brb
<__mikem> my parrents are stubern and wouldn't hear of it
<JayR168> is there a google earth for ubuntu?
<hyphenated> JayR168: you can download the beta from google
<__mikem> Google Earth is writen in java so it should work as is
<davfigue> JayR168: ye it is ...
<ardchoille> __mikem, :(
<walterk> i have a problem trying to compile mplayer latest svn
<ardchoille> JayR168, iirc, there is a Linux client for google earth now
<iiiears> lonegeek - check out the mounter or winmac_fstab Seveas wrote. http://seaveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<__mikem> you don't need to compile it, you can just apt-get it
<walterk> followed the instructions in the How To Forums but when i get to "make" i get this error
<walterk> make: *** No rule to make target `config.mak'.  Stop.
<walterk> Makefile:7: config.mak: No such file or directory
<WiseOdd> hmm. i downloaded a .bin file and automatically thougt i would have to mount it to use it... its the install file for JRE. Do i need to mount it? Can i just open it with some program...?
<ardchoille> walterk, did you run ./configure ?
<BrownMan> If anyone can help me with a banshee issue, please join #banshee!
<BrownMan> thanks
<Meekrok> hey everyone
<Meekrok> I got a quick question, I'm a IRC newbie
<buggzero> how do i edit my xmodmap?
<iiiears> WiseOdd, give sudo sh <file_name> or simply sh <file_name>
<lonegeek> iiiears: mounter as in disks under system?
<WiseOdd> heh. as i said... Linux newbie :) Thanks!
<Meekrok> I'm trying to update my distrib to 6.06, and everytime I do, I get an error: Failed to fetch http://koti.mbnet.fi/~ots/ubuntu/breezy/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<davfigue> I lost /dev/eth0, could anybody help me ?, Does anybody had this problem ?
<Meekrok> and: Failed to fetch http://koti.mbnet.fi/~ots/ubuntu/breezy/Sources.gz 404 Not Found
<polpak> WiseOdd: don't install java that way
<walterk> yes i did rubn
<walterk> i did run ./config
<JayR168> thanks
<walterk>  *./configure
<KrisWood> ok I'm back, now to get my wacom tablet working once and for all. Anyone around at the moment who's got one working?
<bimberi> Meekrok: make sure you only have ubuntu repositories enabled in your sources.list
<polpak> WiseOdd: you don't need to download from Sun's site.. Java is in the repositories
<iiiears> WiseOdd, If that doesn't work you can change it to an executeable file with sud0 chmod a+x <file_name> or right click and change it's permissions from the desktop.
<Meekrok> and how would I change that again?
<polpak> iiiears: you aren't helping
<tb77> Meekrok: delete that line from /etc/apt/sources.list
<n30n> I need some serious help configuring world of warcraft
<iiiears> polpak,  - Oops sorry. (not at all unusual actually. - lol)
<__mikem> Im going to bed. Good night
<WiseOdd> i know its in the repositories, and it says its installed. Still i cant figure out why azureus wont work... its using java so i thought it would be worth trying...
<polpak> WiseOdd: no, don't
<polpak> WiseOdd: you installed sun-java5-bin ?
<ardchoille> good nite __mikem
<Meekrok> err....I'm sorry, I forget how to even access that.  As I said, I'm a big newb with this
<polpak> WiseOdd: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<iiiears> WiseOdd, P2P and java is a bad idea. - P2P is a big minefield in itself.
<ardchoille> note to self, learn to type faster
<WiseOdd> polpak: dunno... ill check...
<NotUbuntu> what kind of filesystem is a floppy drive?
<polpak> WiseOdd: or you can use synaptic
<Bilange> anyone has any clues with the issue with grub where the system wont boot when you change your harddrive's position?
<bimberi> n30n: i saw something about WoW on the wine wikipage - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine
<polpak> NotUbuntu: it could be anything. fat16, fat32, ext3, whatever you want
<walterk> anyone know why the problem with using "make" for the latest svn of mplayer
<Toma-> Anyone know anything about this? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/1059
<iiiears> Bilange - Is there an option in the BIOS to select the boot from drive?
<WiseOdd> polpak: thx ill try that...
<polpak> NotUbuntu: if it's readable in windows (or intended to be) then it's probably fat16 or 32 and you can just use vfat as the fstype
<Bilange> iiiears:  yeah, I got this part correct... the problem is when grub tries to load from my former (old) drive position
<sneex> davfigue, try re-enabling eth0 using ifconfig
<polpak> WiseOdd: if you install sun-java5-bin and then use sudo update-alternatives --config java to set the default java version to the sun one you should be fine
<Bilange> iiiears:  as in: I moved from hdb to hda, but grub still has hdb in mind
<iiiears> WiseOdd, If you need my help don't hesitate to ignore my advice. - sorry about the confusion. - lol] 
<NotUbuntu> ty
<sneex> lonegeek, I may be thinking of a debian package that hasnt made it to ubuntu yet -- soemthing like sformat but i cannot remember -- my debian system is at work  \=
<polpak> iiiears: in general you were correct. But often in ubuntu you don't want to download stuff and install it directly. If you can you want to use the repositories
<davfigue> sneex: hi, I tried that but it's strange I can use the device but the file in /dev/ disappear ...
<iiiears> polpak,  It is much better to use synaptic. Ubuntu DEVs have checked things out ahead of time. sometimes making needed changes so things install more easily. (painlessly?)
<sneex> im on ubuntu and using eth0 and there isnt a /dev/eth0  HTH  =)
<sneex> davfigue, what does ifconfig eth0 tell you ?
<SurfnKid>  could someone explain or send me a link with instructions to understand the purpose of X and the Windows Manager or the GUI part. and How to disable/enable automatically on bootup
<iiiears> !xorg
<ubotu> it has been said that xorg is To reconfigure your X server, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal, or check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto or here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83973.html
<davfigue> sneex: ifconfig eth0 says everything is ok
<sneex> then let it be =)
<c172> how do I run an application as a different user in 6.06?
<Meekrok> tb77: what line do I delete, and how do I get to a place where I can delete it?  Also, is there a way I can just re download linux, but keep all my progs i've been dling over time?
<c172> and what's wrong with having that in the menu?
<SurfnKid> iiiears: i want to disable the GUI part on boot up on this machine and know how to enable it. Will that tell me how to or just fix resolution problems
<sneex> davfigue, are you usng dhcp or a static IP?
<tb77> Meekrok: are you in Ubuntu now?
<davfigue> sneex: the matter is that I was programming using pcap lib and I used the device eth0 to comunicate with the nic, but after that the file's gone
<iiiears> SurfnKid, You can always make the terminal the default boot option in i think "sessions" on the log in screen no?
<Meekrok> tb77: not with this comp, but yes, I am
<WiseOdd> iiiears: thx. im just a bit confused right now... trying all these different thing, and im a Big Linux newbie, so i get confused pretty fast. But one of the reasons for switching to Linux is to get a stable p2p server / client... so ill just have to figure out what to do... :)
<linux_user400354> can i use cups to share my printer with other computers on the network?
<sneex> the file was never there davfigue
<sneex> i dont have it here
<davfigue> sneex: I'm using static IP
<SurfnKid> iiiears: thats what i want. not sure
<tb77> Meekrok: open a terminal, sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list
<sneex> i have /var/run/dhclient.eth0.leases
<SurfnKid> iiiears: not sure where to do that
<rjian> i need help of using samba and firestarter theres a conflict??
<iiiears> WiseOdd, Read up on QEMU and virtual machines. - at least you won't have to reinstall everytime.
<davfigue> sneex: ok, well do you know another way to comunicate with the nic ?
<psyoptik> how can I run a terminal command run from an Alacarte menu entry in the foreground?
<c172> anyone know how to run an application as a different user in gnome? it shouldn't be that hard...
<BHSPitLappy> hey... I want to remove Gaim, but to do it, ubuntu-desktop must be removed... why? should I avoid this?
<SurfnKid> iiiears: id like to have x not load up. but know where to change and enable it by changing something in a file to re-enable it back
<Meekrok> tb77: ok, now what
<Amaranth> psyoptik: Don't tell it to run in terminal.
<WiseOdd> iiiears: never heard of QEMO, but ill do that! thx for the help!
<sneex> davfigue,  write your program to speak via the tcp/ip socket and the kernel will "figure it out"  =)
<rredd4> Hobbsee  I do not see where to enter the remove 386 kernel and install 686 kernel commands into update manager..
<rjian> i need help?? please help me??
<iiiears> SurfnKid, The log in screen has an option. - just entirely guessing there might be something in rc.d
<n30n> rjian: whats up?
<buggzero> anyone know how to fix ASLA-OSS problems?
<tb77> Meekrok: you need to delete the line that has  http://koti.mbnet.fi/~ots/ubuntu/ in it and change your repo's from breezy to dapper
<Hobbsee> rredd4: check in synaptic
<n30n> Hobbsee: dude, in winecfg, it closes when i go to the audio tab
<rredd4> Hobbsee  i looked there, in preferences?
<buggzero> I can't seem to get flash player to use any sound
<janitor_> hello peeps
<rjian> n30n: i have a problem turning on the firestarter becuase it conflict the samba... any suggestion??
<buggzero> even when i put in oss
<Hobbsee> rredd4: it's just another package, and you add/remove it like anything else...
<n30n> buggzero: i have had the same prob off and on. log out and log back in to see if it goes away.
<Hobbsee> n30n: no idea, i dont use wine*
<psyoptik> If I tell it to not run in terminal, it still runs in the background
<rredd4> Hobbsee  ok, i saw that under kernel... ty
<tb77> Meekrok: here's a sample sources.list from the Ubuntu wiki; http://pastebin.com/717682
<n30n> rjian: no sorry
<iiiears> gparted is nice. - just stole a few gigabytes from Windows.
<davfigue> sneex: ok that's right, but I'm talking to the nic not to another program over the net, I'm trying to code a sniffer ...
<iiiears> brb
<psyoptik> the program normally uses the terminal to show output which is what I need to see
<buggzero> gotcha
<janitor_> how can i automatically load modules at startup... i.e video1394,raw1394,ieee1394..etc.etc.
<c172> so it's not possible to run gnome applications as a different user in 6.06?
* steve0 is listening to 1. M'asstodon Sound Crew - Totally Sweet Radio Classics #33 (HappyHardcore.com presents Totally Sweet Radio with the M'asstodons)
<sneex> davfigue, talking to the nic is the kernels job
<Meekrok> tb77: I dont see a line that has that
<eugman> How do I raise a number to a power in a spreadsheet?
<Meekrok> or anythinkg like it
<tb77> Meekrok: can you post your sources.list at pastebin.com
<hewhocutsdown> Bug reporting question (as in, how to do it right)
<sneex> try ** eugman  but thats way OT here
<davfigue> sneex: well sneex, thanks for your time, I'll figured out how to solve it ...
<megasquid> is there a nautilus configuration tool?
<sneex> sorry i couldnt help more
<psyoptik>  I am using the command "cd Folding\ @\ Home; ./FAH502-Linux.exe" in the terminal, which loads the program just fine. How can I use this command in an Alacarte menu entry and still have the terminal output?
<Eleaf> Is anybody using xgl here?
<eugman> Nope, didn't work.
<rredd4> Hobbsee its under Base System (restricted) thanks
<Hobbsee> rredd4: not a problem
<Hobbsee> steveO: please disable that script
<janitor_> i did... i still prefer the "normal" desktop
<Amaranth> psyoptik: oh, i see
<Meekrok> tb77: done
<sneex> eugman, is this open office or gnu spreadsheet?
<Meekrok> http://pastebin.com/717683
<davfigue> Hobbsee: hi, good to see you
<Hobbsee> heya davfigue
<eugman> Open office but I can do it in gnumeric.
<megasquid> is there a nautilus configuration tool?
<Amaranth> psyoptik: put sh -c 'cd Folding\ @\ Home; ./FAH502-Linux.exe' in for the command
<n30n> !wine
<ubotu> Wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on linux.  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine for more info.
<janitor_> anyone know what file to edit to load modules at startup?
<Eleaf> Seriously, anybody using xgl?
<hewhocutsdown> My wife has a couple (occasionally repeating) serious issues with Dapper on her laptop, and just when I think they're fixed, they return....I'm not sure what to classify them as however, as they only seem to repeat when I least expect
<mgorbach> hi everyone ... im comming from gentoo to ubuntu, or considering it
<tb77> Meekrok: it's might the cdrom line you have to remove that anyway to upgrade
<davfigue> janitor_: you have to look to /etc/modules
<janitor_> Eleaf, i did... but not at the moment.. i still prefer the "normal" desktop
<mgorbach> can someone explain to me how easy/hard it is to get new,updated software packages for ubuntu?
<hewhocutsdown> Welcome, I've toyed with Gentoo a year ago or so
<tb77> Meekrok: just replace your sources.list with http://pastebin.com/717682
<Eleaf> janitor_, yea, I'm having a problem though
<psyoptik> Amaranth: ohmy! Thanks much! it worked.
<Eleaf> janitor_, I can't get my screen to lock!  i.e. screensaver to come up.
<hewhocutsdown> (welcome mgorbach....it's kind of chaotic, have to specify)
<janitor_> Eleaf, i dont encounter any problem with it though
<Eleaf> It keeps my display from sleeping.
<Eleaf> so the display won't turn off.. ;(
<cius> Eleaf, just turnit off manually anytime you walk away
<someothernick> mgorbach, sudo apt-get update  ... sudo apt-get upgrade
<mgorbach> for example, say a new build of firefox comes out
<mgorbach> well ubuntu has this annoying thing of being "locked into" packages
<mgorbach> they dont get updated to new version
<cius> thats what I do :-)
<mgorbach> for me, comming from gentoo, this is a major problem as i am used to running new software
<Meekrok> tb77: do I need to save? This sounds horrible, but I cant see a place to save the changes
<someothernick> mgorbach, i think it has to get added to repos first
<Amaranth> mgorbach: You can install the new firefox into /opt
<Eleaf> cius, heh..
<tb77> Meekrok: yes save with Ctrl-X
<Eleaf> cius, but.. I usually will just walk away for like 1 minute, but I'm not sure how long I will be gone.
<Amaranth> mgorbach: No problem, just edit all the launchers to point to the one in /opt and you won't know the difference
<Eleaf> cius, is it bad to turn a crt off and on a lot?
<Eleaf> it's like degaussing it all the time.
<cius> Eleaf, not in my experience, haven't had one go bad yet
<hewhocutsdown> anyone decent with understanding bug tracking? I'm trying to find one on my wife's machine....
<Meekrok> tb77: ok, trying to update now, if it works, a big thank you
<Eleaf> I just don't want any distortion to start showing up due to constant starting and stopping of the gun.
<Eleaf> lol
<tb77> Meekrok:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<BHSPitLappy> anyone know how to turn off tap-to-click on a laptop?
<mgorbach> so i just manually install ff that is downloaded, into /opt/ ?
<Amaranth> mgorbach: yep
<Hobbsee> !tell mgorbach about firefox1.5
<Meekrok> tb77: oh, I shouldn't just use the program?
<Eleaf> cius, I can't force the screensaver to start either (my screensaver is just a black screen).  I try hitting lock screen, but it doesn't work.
<KrisWood> I've got my wacom intuos3 tablet working now except the pad buttons and touch strip, does anyone else here have an intuos3?
<Meekrok> tb77: I guess not, because it still did not work
<cius> Eleaf, these days you don't have to worry about burn in on your crt, unless its an older one maybe, so leaving it on a while won't hurt either, except maybe in the electricity bill.
<mgorbach> like i said, im really interesting in ubuntu's easy of use, but its important for me to be able to run the latest version of softare
<mgorbach> *software
<mgorbach> another example ... a new rhythmbox version just came out
<mgorbach> how would i get that?
<Meekrok> oh, it did not save
<mgorbach> in gentoo, it would be added to portage quickly and i wont just compile it and it would replace my old version
<Eleaf> cius, I see.  It's about 10 years old or so..
<Meekrok> tb77: open it from sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list
<someothernick> mgorbach, i am running 1.5.0.4
<Meekrok> ?
<Eleaf> cius, still a great monitor.
<cius> mgorbach, cvs and few make commands
<cius> or svn, whatever the rhythmbox project uses
<tb77> Meekrok: try gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hobbsee> mgorbach: or just run the development release, but expect major bugs, particularly early in the cycle
<prwlr> how can i upgrade my old firefox?
<cius> Eleaf, I wouldnt' worry too much about it.  Though solving bugs is certainly a valuable thing to do, so don't just give up because I reccommend it :-)
<janitor_> brb peeps.. wanna try the new conf if it works :)
<mgorbach> you mean ech?
<jajaja-> anyway to fix resolution in ubuntu..the picture on my lcd is all outta wack
<mgorbach> *etch?
<RadiantFire> jajaja-: what graphics card do you have
<Eleaf> cius, hehe.  It's just weird, I dont' know what to do, maybe it's just a problem that is hard to work around with the xgl server.
<KrisWood> no intuos3 users here?
<jajaja-> old nvidia ge force
<someothernick> jajaja-, what vid card and driver are you running?
<someothernick> oh nm
<cius> Eleaf, you might try the Xgl or compiz mailing lists
<ardchoille> Well, time for me to go.. be back later.
<Hobbsee> !tell prwlr about firefox1.5
<Eleaf> cius, I wonder if the screensaver/energy saver settings for ubuntu are specialized for xorg. ;/
<oxpub> how do i connect my windows machine to a cups printer via http?
<prwlr> thanks Hobbsee
<oxpub> http://ipaddress:631/printers/mindamp doesnt seem to be working
<Meekrok> tb77: says "authentication rejected, reason: none of hte authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<bimberi> ubotu tell oxpub about xpprint
<davfigue> Anybody Knows how to get working XGL Compiz with ATI ?
<oxpub> that bot is really obnoxious
<oxpub> please dont do it again
<NotUbuntu> k
<oxpub> but thanks for the information
<oxpub> thats exactly what i needed
<snakeman> hey kids..i'm having trouble running scripts which set environment variables under xterm (I'm using dapper drake)
<crimsun> oxpub: that bot is here for a reason. If we had to answer every FAQ, we'd have muzzled quite a few people by now.
<shinobi2> where can i buy ubuntu stickers?
<tb77> Meekrok: how bout sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list from a terminal
<snakeman> how do I set environment variables in xterm?
<oxpub> yeh well.. i was in hear earlier asking questions... and NO one answered.. in fact, it seemed like everyone were clueless newbs...
<oxpub> wish i would have known about the bot then ;-)
<Meekrok> tb77: ooh, at least things are different now, saved the new sources.list, trying to update again
<snakeman> ...anyone?
<oxpub> BTW ... bimberi, and others... that information is way OUT OF DATE
<oxpub> but it still helped
<crimsun> oxpub: then update it.
<c172> this thing to set up a LAMP server with one command... is it only available when you're installing ubuntu?
<c172> I always thought it did something useful
<prwlr> when apt-get install gets interrupted.. if i rerun it would it download everything from the start?
<crimsun> c172: no, but it's easiest when you use ubuntu-server
<bimberi> oxpub: Please fix it, it's a wiki :)
<crimsun> prwlr: no, it's cached
<oxpub> really
<KrisWood> sorry to ask the same question over and over but has anyone here got the tablet buttons and touch strip working on an intuos3 tablet?
<oxpub> cool
<oxpub> thanks
<prwlr> ah.. nice
<c172> I upgraded a running installation, so I don't know what I'm using
<davfigue> prwlr: no it won't
<c172> does it really do anything, or does it just install a few packages?
<prwlr> what media players do you guys use? is totem-xine ok enough? mplayer? vls? thanks im confused
<crimsun> c172: that question's fairly vague, please rephrase
<c172> when they say that you can setup up a server with one command, do they just mean that the packages are installed?
<davfigue> prwlr: totem very good, the same for mplayer
<KrisWood> prwlr: for now I'm using mplayer and rythmbox and they seem to work well enough, it'd be nice to have a player that does everything though
<c172> I guess a real administration tool is little too much to expect...
<crimsun> c172: it means you get a functional one out of the box.
<seyacat> Hi all
<moonunit> i got an error, timestamp too far in the future, any ideas?
<prwlr> ok thanks guys... need to make up my mind :)
<seyacat> please help me
<crimsun> c172: so it's not /just/ installing packages, no
<snakeman> surely there must be a way to add new environment variables to /etc/profile and have them exported without rebooting my computer, RIGHT?
<davfigue> prwlr: some media won't play on totem only on mplayer
<c172> don't the packages come with default configuration files anyways?
<crimsun> snakeman: sure, resource them
<c172> if it doesn't just install packages, why is it only available during the install process?
<snakeman> crimsun: can you be more specific?
<crimsun> c172: because it's seeded differently from the desktops
<prwlr> davfigue, what can mplayer play that totem cant?
<crimsun> snakeman: . somefile
<c172> so all it does is install a few packages and replace some text in the configuration files?
<c172> at least I'm not missing out on anything good
<moonunit> hey ive got an error, that the timestamp is too far in the future, any ideas?
<davfigue> prwlr: some kind of avi files, but totem plays almost anything
<siriusnova> crimsun - are you here?
<snakeman> crimsun: you speak volumes, but I still don't understand
<crimsun> c172: of course you're not missing out on anything good. You're always free to hang yourself. We just give you rope.
<prwlr> davfigue, ah ok thanks
<siriusnova> hey crimsun - sorry i got disonnected, but it looks like you found the solution to the thinkpad problem
<siriusnova> any idea when we can expect a patch ?
<c172> snakeman, I know the feeling
<prwlr> davfigue, how about dvd-ripped avi files?
<snakeman> they way I would have done it in the old days would be to just run "/bin/bash /etc/profile" but that's not working in xterm, I do an "env" afterwards and there's nothing new
<Oddzball> Hello I am back
<seyacat> i have AMD 64 with kubuntu, one day eth0 stop to work, it is embbed and i can see it and can configure, but i cant see network computers
<crimsun> siriusnova: again, Matthew pinpointed it; I only made that clear.
<siriusnova> oh ok
<siriusnova> so when do we expect a patch via aptitude dist-upgrade or whatnot
<siriusnova> :X
<crimsun> siriusnova: again, the rest of the devs are in Paris or on their way there, so it will be a good seven or eight hours before I'd expect any movement.
<siriusnova> darn
<siriusnova> but at least its pinned down
<sivik_> !wmv3
<ubotu> sivik_: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<crimsun> yes, there's a known workaround; Matthew is just waiting for the green light to upload.
<davfigue> prwlr: sure totem will play it
<siriusnova> crimsun - how does the patching work, do we just aptitude dist-upgrade ?
<c172> well, that's some good spin in the release announcement... they make it sound so special
<siriusnova> and it will update the new kernel?
<snakeman> c172: yeah, I know..this crimsun dude gives crappy free help. i expect better support.
<sivik_> how do i go about getting the wmv3 for mplayer or vlc
<KrisWood> does anyone here use an intuos3 tablet?
<seyacat> i have AMD 64 with kubuntu, one day eth0 stop to work, it is embbed and i can see it and can configure, but i cant see network computers. ethernet works fine in windoes
<crimsun> siriusnova: we won't be updating the kernel. It's an updated acpi-support package.
<siriusnova> crimsun - oh ok
<prwlr> ah
<Druke> Hello, what is the command to re-run the xorg.conf configuration program?
<crimsun> Druke: ``sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg''
<Druke> thank you
<nomin> which is better?: easyubuntu or automatix?
<crimsun> snakeman: . /etc/profile
<prwlr> how can i rip dvd files into avi using linux? thanks
<Hobbsee> nomin: easyubuntu
<Hobbsee> crimsun: please fix $mypetbug.  kthnksbye!
<beavis_> does anyone know how to assign an icon to a filetype in kde?
<imbrandon> nomin, easyubuntu
<crimsun> Hobbsee: ponies blz.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: no ponies for you.
<crimsun> Hobbsee: then no fix for you!
<seyacat> Help me please. i have AMD 64 with kubuntu, one day eth0 stop to work, it is embbed and i can see it and can configure, but i cant see network computers. ethernet works fine in windoes
* Hobbsee whinges about crimsun to the rest of the channel, indefinetly.
<NoUse> prwlr 'apt-cache search dvd AND rip'
<imbrandon> http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/screenshots/snapshot4.png  <-- ponies for crimsun
<sivik_> is there anyway to get wmv3's to play?
<Kuyaedz> how can I get a service to no longer load at boot time?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: heh.  no, there's a better link than that...
<[Ex0r] > imbrandon, how are you running photoshop in ubuntu?
<imbrandon> [Ex0r] , wine
<prwlr> NoUse, thanks dude
<AngryElf> how come mplayer can open my dvd with libdvdcss2, but xine can't?
<crimsun> imbrandon: that's a travesty on so many levels...
<snakeman> crimsun: I couldn't see the space after the dot(.)  ..it works! thank you!
<crimsun> snakeman: np.
<[Ex0r] > imbrandon, I tried using it, won't let me install it. What version do you have ?
<imbrandon> [Ex0r] , 7
<imbrandon> [Ex0r] , i also use crossover office not just plain wine
<[Ex0r] > ah, that's why
<[Ex0r] > im using cs2
<imbrandon> but afaik it works on plain wine too
<imbrandon> yea cs 8 and below work
<[Ex0r] > you have a winxp theme? lol
<imbrandon> akaik
<Oddzball> Hello!
<imbrandon> [Ex0r] , yea ;)
<[Ex0r] > cs8? You mean photoshop 8 ?
<imbrandon> cs 1 or ps 8 , same thing
<lonegeek> Is there a check disk type command that i can run in linux to attempt to fix a ntfs hard drive?
<[Ex0r] > you said cs8 :)
<[Ex0r] > i was like... eh
<imbrandon> heh
<ic56> !ntfstools
<imbrandon> my bad
<[Ex0r] > crossover office, I think i've heard of that. Is that the software that costs money ?
<imbrandon> [Ex0r] , yea
<[Ex0r] > how's the software compatability for it?
<Oddzball> Hello, I was wondering, does anyone know about getting an Audigy 2 ZS Notebook card to work with ubuntu?
<imbrandon> www.codeweavers.com has a db [Ex0r]  or supported apps
<imbrandon> of*
<crimsun> Oddzball: what isn't working?
<Oddzball> I dunno, What can i do to test if sound is coming out of the speakers?
<[Ex0r] > imbrandon, k, ty
<crimsun> Oddzball: ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav''
<konfuzed> hew there, so I've got this box with ECS mobo + AMD Pro1400+ 256MB ram and on board everything else with a 20 gig drive and cd-rw. last night I tried to install 5.10 from a pacakged install disc and both times it ended in kernel panic at what appeared to be right after setting some irqs. Perhaps the problem is the onboard vga mem sharing and frame buffer stuff. aside from adding a seperate video card , what is the best way to ensure there is no
<konfuzed>  frame buffer issue??
<konfuzed> ?
<konfuzed> that did not appear on my screen properly
<konfuzed> hew there, so I've got this box with ECS mobo + AMD Pro1400+ 256MB ram and on board everything else with a 20 gig drive and cd-rw. last night I tried to install 5.10 from a pacakged install disc and both times it ended in kernel panic at what appeared to be right after setting some irqs. Perhaps the problem is the onboard vga mem sharing and frame buffer stuff. aside from adding a seperate video card , what is the best way to ensure there is no
<konfuzed>  frame buffer issue??
<Sjoerd-> If I am logged in as root, what command can I use to change my accounts password?
<[Ex0r] > Sjoerd-, passwd <password>
<davfigue> Sjoerd: passwd
<crimsun> Sjoerd-: passwd $YOUR_USER
<Sjoerd-> it will change the root password
<konfuzed> Sjoerd-, passwd $username
<Sjoerd-> thanks crimsun
<Sjoerd-> thanks konfuzed :)
<[Ex0r] > forgot one
<Sjoerd-> thanks all
<[Ex0r] > lol
<HedgeMage> konfuzed: A friend of mine had the same problem on her lappy... I burned her a Dapper Drake (6.06) CD and it was a flawless install
<[Ex0r] > alrighty righty, it's time fo rbed.
<Sjoerd-> I already knew the passwd command, even tried passwd account... Just didn'think of putting a $ in front of it. Thanks :)
<[Ex0r] > for bed*
<xenex> cpu[1 x Intel(R) Pentium(R) III Mobile CPU      1200MHz @ 797MHz w/ 512 KB L2 Cache] 
<xenex> how do i get my cpu running at full speed, 1.2ghz?
<crimsun> Sjoerd-: no, the $ designates variable
<crimsun> Sjoerd-: so supposing your username is sjoerd, you'd use ``passwd sjoerd''
<Sjoerd-> ok so passwd sjoerd should do when my account is sjoerd?
<Sjoerd-> ok.
<[Ex0r] > yes'sir
<Oddzball> crimsun: yeah its playing out of my notebook speakers
<Sjoerd-> Is it, when looking at security, advisable to disable root account after recovering my password?
<Oddzball> but not through my audigy 2 card
<sivik__> !wmv3
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, sivik__
<crimsun> Oddzball: I presume you have multiple sound devices? pastebin ``cat /proc/asound/cards''
<lonegeek> How can i repair a ntfs filesystem....... help!!!
<matthew_w> Uhh, I have a major problem I think... hehe
<[Ex0r] > lonegeek, repair ?
<matthew_w> Does anyone know if dual booting can cause any physical hard drive issues?
<Sjoerd-> lonegeek: put back your backups?
<sivik__> !w32codecs
<ubotu> a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular non-free formats. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for 64-bit systems see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<konfuzed> ok ill take the dvd player oput of this box and put it in the other one and see if that does the trick
<BHSPitLappy> matthew_w, no
<Sjoerd-> matthew_w: normally it won't :) But make sure you have backups.
<konfuzed> ive got a dapper dvd here already
<Oddzball> crimsun, how do i do that, I am like, super linux newb....
<crimsun> matthew_w: yes. In rare cases your opposable thumbs will explode, rendering your hands useless for holding weapons of mass destruction across long distances.
<lonegeek> ahaha backups....most of it was video, mp3, and pictures...not really backedup....most but not all....... Is there anyway to non destructively reformat it...if i put windows disk in...can i run something....
<matthew_w> Because.. I've had two HDD's on which I've dual booted Ubuntu and 'doze for games, and ... well, I am listening to the violin like noises of my second fragged 80 gig hard drive
<crimsun> matthew_w: sorry, but there's a price to pay for convenience.
<matthew_w> although this one I can get a replacement for, because it's only 4months old X_X
<jns> Does anyone know how to get wireless working on a macbook pro?
<Oddzball> heck i dont even know how to get to the terminal in ubuntu
<KhZilla> how do you disable the Hibernate from the X logout screen?
<crimsun> Oddzball: Applications> Accessories> Terminal
<Sjoerd-> lonegeek: I would put it in another box and then run windows diskcheck over it
<[Ex0r] > lonegeek, nope. Once an ntfs file system gets damaged, it's basically impossible to fix it.
<crimsun> matthew_w: in all seriousness, there's such a low probability of harm that it's essentially safe to say "no"
<KhZilla> I have a remote server and I log in via X, and it gives me the option to hibernate it...
<KhZilla> which I don't want
<[Ex0r] > matthew_w, if you've been through that many hdd's in that short of time, i'd be looking at a problem somewhere else.
<matthew_w> Ex0r, such as?
<Oddzball> [Crimsun] :0 [ICH5           ] : ICH4 - Intel ICH5
<Oddzball>                      Intel ICH5 with ALC650F at 0xd0000c00, irq 185
<Oddzball> 1 [Audigy2        ] : Audigy2 - Audigy 2 ZS Notebook [SB0530] 
<Oddzball>                      Audigy 2 ZS Notebook [SB0530]  (rev.0, serial:0x20011102) at 0x4800, irq 177
<gigaclon> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel! Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting long texts as it does not distrupt the channel. You might also want to install the "webboard" package from Universe.
<[Ex0r] > matthew_w, could be lots of things. Bad motherboard, bad power supply, bad ide interface/cable
<crimsun> Oddzball: ``asoundconf set-default-card Audigy2''
<[Ex0r] > What kind of hdd is it?
<matthew_w> Ex0r; I thought that, so I got a new motherboard, and new ide cables
<ZDUX> can I ask for some help? I can't get the scim to start
<matthew_w> Hitachi
<matthew_w> DeskStar
<[Ex0r] > :\
<matthew_w> 80g
<crimsun> ah, the Deathstars!
<matthew_w> sorry about the enters
<xenex> cpu[1 x Intel(R) Pentium(R) III Mobile CPU      1200MHz @ 797MHz w/ 512 KB L2 Cache] 
<[Ex0r] > matthew_w, that's your problem. Buy maxtor or western digital
<xenex> how do i make my processor stop running at 797mhz and make it run at 1.2ghz which is full speed?
<whayworth> I'm sorry to interrupt the discussion, and also if this is a bad place for this query, but, if a developer who's new-ish to Linux development but fluent in several [programming languages]  would like to help solve bugs, where should the developer start?
<matthew_w> Ex0r, the first one that died was a WD caviar
<matthew_w> It died so badly it literally melted in my PC.
<crimsun> whayworth: #ubuntu-bugs
<[Ex0r] > matthew_w, that is DEFINATELY not from dual booting
<[Ex0r] > that would be from overheating
<whayworth> oh...thanks crimsun
<cobrien> MatthewV: melted eh?   lemme guess... no fans?
<whayworth> (sorry if my Flash queries kept bugging you the other day)
<whayworth> I'll go there now
<lastnode> what is the flash fonts package?
<matthew_w> Ex0r; what actually happened was (it was 3 years old) for some reason a bearing or screw or so, let loose, and caused a loud NNNENENENENENWWWW chainsaw like noise, which melted it from friction.
<[Ex0r] > in which case you need to make sure you have at least 3 vented fans, and that it's not set near a high heat source
<matthew_w> No, I have about 7 fans.  ThermalTake case.
<CaptainZeroCool> more fans can make it worse.
<crimsun> matthew_w: the DeskStar 60/80 GB lines are notorious for their high failure rates.
<Oddzball> crimsun do i need to be a sudo user to do that?
<crimsun> matthew_w: hence the moniker "Deathstar"
<bintrue> deskstar aka deathstar!
<cobrien> CaptainZeroCool: no it can't...  you're trippin  :)
<baconbacon> it's a trap
<matthew_w> crimsun; ah well, I'll keep getting a new one from my crapface dealer until they work,.  It will basically go "If I don't get a new HDD, you'll need a new KDNY."
<crimsun> Oddzball: no
<crimsun> Oddzball: you want to invoke that command as your user
<CaptainZeroCool> if it is loud it is BAD!  they could be pointed the wrong way.
<[Ex0r] > the hdd's aren't constructed using internal screws etc. If anything the pin in it broke and was jambed between the cylinder and the head
<ZDUX> how can I input japanese text ?
<crimsun> ZDUX: scim
<matthew_w> It's not "loud", it's "ambient."
<CaptainZeroCool> oooookay
<cobrien> CaptainZeroCool: of course, we are going to assume they were correctly installed.. .
<ZDUX> scim doesn't load
<matthew_w> In otherwords, you can hear it.  But it's not loud.
<[Ex0r] > matthew_w, hdd noise is common
<ZDUX> crimsun: scim is supposed to load on ctrl_ + space but it does not
<matthew_w> [Ex0r]  I meant my pc altogether
<matthew_w> [Ex0r]  I know HDD's make some noise but
<[Ex0r] > From my expert experience, i'd say the problem lies somewhere else other than the hdd. I would definately make away with the hitachi. Stick with maxtor or wd.
<CaptainZeroCool> So what is the problem?  Maybe I can help.
<mike1> anyone have hostap exp...
<[Ex0r] > Maxtor has EXCELLENT support. I sent in an 80gig diamondmax and they sent back a 120gig
<mike1> I lost my wlan0 upon installing hostap
<matthew_w> ... my noises have progressed from a slight, tiny "click" at boot, and once every 3-4 minutes, to more frequently, to constantly.  Then, a so called "hyper-audible" noise started, (which is a noise that is so high pitched only some people can hear it.) which annoys me, because I tell people I hear a noise and they say I'm crazy.  Then finally, it now makes a noise like a scraping chalkboard at times, followed by loud clicks, sm
<matthew_w> all bangs.
<mike1> I lost my wlan0 upon installing hostap
<prwlr> hey what do i need to play wmv and all that prop sht
<matthew_w> Finally, the windows part of my partitions (/dev/hda1) when dosfsck'ed will lock the entire computer.  Booting into windows will shortly lock the entire computer, defragging, locks the entire computer.  Defragging from Linux fails to do anything, and the fragments are growing exponentially.
<crimsun> ZDUX: have you checked the wiki and http://www.ubuntulinux.jp/ ?
<matthew_w> !RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> see !restricted
<matthew_w> !restricted
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. This page's intent is to enable you to play most non-free media formats that are not DRM encoded. Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats.
<ZDUX> I will look, all of the text I have found so far is for KDE
<prwlr> matthew_w, wget can't find w32codecs in nerim as the page said...
<[Ex0r] > matthew_w, i'd suggest shopping at a new location. It appears the place you are purchasing from is selling you malfunctioned parts.
<[Ex0r] > Time for me to get to bed! Night all!
<matthew_w> prwlr; try plf or penguin liberation front
<sivik__> matthew_w, try http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140565
<prwlr> matthew_w, found it, typo, my bad, thanks man
<matthew_w> [Ex0r]  thanks, I'll roll a 20 in charisma tomorrow and get a new HDD.
<matthew_w> No problem
<rekrutacja> hi all do you know how to change size of icons on desktop? i work on 800x600 screen and they are too big for that...
<matthew_w> sivik__ ah, I was telling prwlr.
<matthew_w> lol
<sivik__> matthew_w, i'm sorry
<matthew_w> sivik__ it's ok :)
<sivik__> prwlr,did you try http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140565
<n30n> Someone help me with runing World of Warcraft!!!!!
<Sjoerd-> use wine
<Sjoerd-> or use windows
<CaptainZeroCool> or don't
<n30n> Sjoerd: im trying!!
<eckaly> anyone have any idea why the network manger says no connection even though i am connected to the wireless?
<Sjoerd-> looking at the !!!! that doesn't seem to be an option :)
<n30n> Sjoerd: It just logged me out of ubuntu when i opened it
<Sjoerd-> eckaly: because it's bugged
<CaptainZeroCool> yeah that was uncalled for on my part
<eckaly> the first time i installed dapper, it worked though
<prwlr> Sivik,thanks
<rgie> anyone her know these error
<rgie> * Forcing reload of apache 2.0 web server... apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
<Sjoerd-> eckaly: there is a thread about it somewhere at the forums, ill see if I can find it
<moonunit> whats the name of the file browser that ubuntu uses, i want to see if i can get an admin browser going
<sivik__> moonlite, nautilus
<nosklo> rgie, this is a warning, not an error
<n30n> I need help with World of Warcraft. I get logged out of linux when i try to run it in wine
<mjb> hey wheres the best intro to mounting usb drives?
<sivik__> moonunit, nautilus
<eckaly> actually i tried removing two auto instances as the wiki says
<sivik__> !usb
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, sivik__
<tau> hello -- Does anyone know how I can modify the keyboard buffer size in X, or disable the buffer altogether?
<mjb> !usb
<Sjoerd-> n30n: Maybe using dualboot is an option for you?
<rgie> nosklo, how can i fix it?
<nosklo> rgie, apache is working, you just dont have a qualified domain name
<n30n> Sjoerd: i don't have a windows install cd
<nosklo> rgie, do you have a domain name?
<rgie> nosko,nope
<Sjoerd-> n30n: There is more then one way to get it.
<n30n> Sjoerd: the iso im trying won't download
<n30n> Sjoerd: where do you suggest
<nosklo> rgie, then that's it
<nosklo> rgie, open your web browser and point it to http://localhost/
<rgie> nosko,yep
<nosklo> rgie, and enjoy your new apache installation
<rgie> nosko,its running
<Sjoerd-> n30n: come channel m00 please
<rgie> nosko,you know how can i add user on mysql?
<[Ex0r] > anyone here know where one can get addon toolbars and etc that can float on the screen, and rest ontop of windows ?
<mjb> look up the grant statement in your docs
<mjb> rgie
<rgie> mjb, hi
<mjb> rgie hey you can download the docs from mysql.com or maybe under localhost/doc already
<mjb> has anyone got phone syncing with evolution down pat?
<[Ex0r] > nobody knows of any ?
<rgie> mjb,ok tenks
<KrisWood> could someone help me with setting up a device in xorg.conf?
<beavis_> does anyone know how to assign an icon to a filetype in kde?
<alex_> just ask
<KrisWood> specificly it's the touch strip on the side of my intuos3, it shows up in cat /dev/input/wacom but doesn't do anything in applications
<regeya_> lol
<KrisWood> it's supposed to do the same thing as a mouse wheel
<KrisWood> I'm not sure how to phrase that into a question
<KrisWood> could anyone help me with that? :-/
<n30n> !wine
<ubotu> Wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on linux.  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine for more info.
<KrisWood> I suspect it's my xorg.conf settings
<mjb> hmm mine doesn't see, to wrork either.. sorry
<GaiaX11> How do I know where my /boot is installed? hda ???!!!
<regeya_> hey, um, beavis_ you can do it through the propertied dialog under General next to the Type: line there should be a button; you can set things related to the filetype including icon
<GaiaX11> Is ther a command for that?
<KrisWood> mjb you're having problems with an intuos3 also? maybe we could figure it out together?
<mjb> I'm sorry I don't have time now... I was after some other information
<KrisWood> ok thanks anyway
<beavis_> regeya_: i think that only assigns an icon to that one file , not the filetype throughout the system
<KrisWood> do your express buttons work at least?
<KrisWood> mine aren't working right :-/
<regeya_> well paint be blue and clal me festes
<[Ex0r] > Anyone here use gdesklets ?
<mjb> yes most key mappings work
<KrisWood> ok, how do you map keys?
<regeya_> [Ex0r] : no one does.  it's a gnomish conspiracy designed to get unwitting fools to install gnome
<[Ex0r] > lol
<[Ex0r] > I am trying to find an app that will allow me to create floatable toolbars that can run ontop of all the windows
<regeya_> beavis: kcontrol -> kde components -> file associations is what you want
<regeya_> beavis_: kcontrol -> kde components -> file associations is what you want
<edarague> can i got change the permises from a /mount/nfts for all users... ?
<mjb> KRisWood: try mapping them on the 'keyboard shortcuts' otherwise theres some key mapping programs on Synaptic you may want to look at... most of mine worked on install I'm afraid
<Matthew_w> Would it be fair to say that when I boot from a livecd all of the annoying computer noises stop, like clicking and squealing that my hard drive is to blame?
<beavis_> regeya_: i got you , thank you
<KrisWood> mjb: thanks
<KrisWood> can anyone help me set up my intuos3's touch strips?
<CaptainZeroCool> When hard drives make noise failure is in your future
<garryfre> !hid
<ubotu> garryfre: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<sivik__> so its illegal to install the win32codecs?
<Matthew_w> CaptainZeroCool, here's one more thing, when I fsck the hdd, and all of the problems are fixed, as soon as I reboot, all of the problems are there again, and larger.
<regeya_> illegal...such a strong word.
<sivik__> lol
<KrisWood> ok since there's no response on that topic, on to the next one. Can anyone here help me with installing cedega?
<garryfre> KrisWood: The system thinks the strip is a drawing pad, when its not.
<Pelo> have things quieted down ?
<sivik__> regeya_, well, there seems to be alot of issues with trying to get it to install
<mzuverink> Anyone have time to talk a noob through a kernel compile?
<KrisWood> garryfre: ok how can I fix that?
<CaptainZeroCool> It could have been a format problem or even bad sectors on HD
<Pelo> I need a little help with themes in wine
<garryfre> KrisWood I do not know. Sorry.
<regeya_> sivik__: really?  that's strange.  and since you brought up the 'i' word, that's all I'm willing to say. ;-)
<Hobbsee> Pelo: maybe ask in #winehq ?
<Pelo> Hobbsee  this network ?
<sivik__> regeya_, i can't seem to get it to work
<Hobbsee> Pelo: yes
<Pelo> Hobbsee thanks
<KrisWood> garryfre: ok thanks anyway
<paul_> is there a way to get Flashplayer to work on 64 bit Ubuntu?
<QuietThunder> "i" word is bad but "W" word is really bad in linux channel
<sivik__> QuietThunder, who are you talking to?
<prwlr> how do you upgrade from breezy to dapper without deleting your files/settings? using cd. thanks!
<garryfre> Last I tried Cedega, I nearly lost my battle against an impulse to copy it to a cd so I could shoot a hole through it. Cedega was like superglue, Sticks to where you don't want it, repells all that you want it to stick to. aka, every game I was interested in, did not work in it.
<CaptainZeroCool> Matthew_w, It could have been a format problem or even bad sectors on HD
<sivik__> prwlr, change all the repos from brezzy to dapper and run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mjb> I saw a slashdot article saying a new browser had flash working on 64 bit...
<QuietThunder> you sivik
<mzuverink> kernel compile howto anyone?
<sivik__> QuietThunder, eat me
<Matthew_w> CaptainZeroCool, people tend to tell me that bad sectors enough to cause clicking will lead to complete failure over time
<QuietThunder> pease
<KrisWood> garryfre: sounds painful
<sivik__> garryfre, did you look at the portfolio for cedega, it has a list of games and how well they work or dont' work
<KrisWood> I need a way to get 3dsmax and photoshop working in ubuntu though, or I'm going back to windows
<KrisWood> I use both for work and often work from home
<jonathonn> if i installed ubuntu 32 bit, how can i get the 64 bit kernels from repositories?
<beavis_> regeya_: thats not it , got to be some other place
<garryfre> Yeah, I looked that the portfolio.
<sivik__> KrisWood, photoshop will work with wine
<mjb> has anyone got phone syncing with evolution working?
<KrisWood> sivik__:  that still leaves photoshop
<farous> KrisWood: phtoshop you can run through wine no glitchs. i would recommend cxoffice for ease of mind
<KrisWood> is crossover office free?
* KrisWood looks it up
<farous> KrisWood: it is cheam
<Matthew_w> KrisWood, depends on your definition of "free".
<farous> cheap
<sivik__> KrisWood: use wine http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/screenshots/snapshot4.png
<farous> sorry
<sivik__> KrisWood, not sure about 3dsmax
<CaptainZeroCool> Matthew_w, I have only had one hard drive fail in my time.  It died soooo quietly.   All I can say is backup anything you want to keep now and order a new hard drive.
<sivik__> KrisWood, you can also run windows inside of linux, via vm software and its more stable
<Matthew_w> Is there a way to use smartctl in the liveCD?
<garryfre> Yeah, Vmware doesn't support the bsod function.
<KrisWood> sivik__:  I've heard that it's considerably slower in a VM
<imbrandon> KrisWood, nope
<imbrandon> http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/screenshots/snapshot2.png  <-- xp home in a vm
<sivik__> KrisWood, not from what i have heard, nor what i have seen my friends doing
<imbrandon> full speed
<farous> KrisWood: frankly the way to go is through native linux appl. you can dual boot if you can for glitch free env
<regeya_> well, duh, it's a *virtual machine*
<KrisWood> I can't constantly be going through a dual boot, and doing so still means I have to put up with windows itself
<sivik__> KrisWood, have you tried to see if there was a problem in linux like 3dsmax?
<regeya_> depends on your setup...if you use the proper drivers and whatnot (haven't run vmware in quite a while,sorry) it's pretty zippy, but not native speed (duh)
<CaptainZeroCool> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vfWwRxumuQ
<CaptainZeroCool> windows in linux
<imbrandon> KrisWood, i run MANY windows apps via wine ( as seen in the screen shots )
<farous> KrisWood: life will never be perfect :)
<KrisWood> sivik__: I did a lot of research before switching to ubuntu, and saw several people on the net claiming to have max working via cedega
<KrisWood> farous: lol too true
<KrisWood> quite honestly, I'm here because my windows was less than legit, and I didn't feel like fighting with Windows Genuine Advantage
<KrisWood> if I use a VM my windows will still not be legit
<KrisWood> I'd rather use an OS that is 100% and not worry about it
<farous> KrisWood: is there a prob if you use gimp. or blender. i hear photoshop work flawless with wine too
<sivik__> KrisWood: look at crossover office for 3dsmax, i use crossover when i need project or visio
<KrisWood> farous: I need both photoshop and 3dsmax for work
<Chris_C> My automatic weekly security update has run (breezy/5.10), and for the 4 packages that it wants to update, instead of describing the changes it says "The list of changes is not available yet. Please try again later."  It's been like that for two days now.  Anyone know of any server / repository troubles?
<sivik__> KrisWood, http://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/browse/name
<garryfre> KrisWood: Yeah, my friend bought a computer from a reseller. It turned out he was selling porate copies right here in the Sacramento CA area.
<reXin> can anybody give me a hand with a lilo & EFI problem??
<sivik__> KrisWood, http://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/browse/name?letter=p;cw=d92dce7b5b4e9e78af15dc7ffaa525ea;order=app_name;sort=ASC;curPos=50 for photoshop
<[Ex0r] > hmm, I can't figure out how to put an icon for Computer on my desktop
<misfit_toy> god
<sivik__> KrisWood, thats what i would suggest
<KrisWood> sivik__: all well and good, but they are listing 3dsmax as untested, and I need both apps to work flawlessly
<sivik__> KrisWood: why can't you test it
<farous> [Ex0r] : in a terminal typ gconf-editor
<garryfre> Migrainesoft contributed to the problem by looking the other way and ignoring it, now uncounted windows users have found out they  have been ripped off. They contributed to the problem. Never would have that issue with Linux.
<KrisWood> sivik__: is that list for wine, or for crossover office?
<farous> [Ex0r] : open apps>nautilus>desktop then check what you want to appear on the desktop
<CaptainZeroCool> [Ex0r] , places then drag the icon over.
<sivik__> KrisWood, crossover office
<CurtisB> Hello All!
<reXin> EFI? lilo? not so much?
<KrisWood> sivik__: is there a free demo of crossover? I'm not going to pay to test it
<sivik__> KrisWood: there should be
<farous> KrisWood: i think you have 30 day trial go to their website
<CurtisB> I have what is possibly a dumb question -- how do I know what GCC version the Dapper kernel (2.6.15-25) was compiles with?
<[Ex0r] > farous, - I want the entire Computer to open in file browser
<[Ex0r] > CaptainZeroCool, as soon as you click the icon it opens
<sivik__> KrisWood, http://www.codeweavers.com/products/download_trial
<KrisWood> ah ok I see that now on their site
<mzuverink> I am reading through a howto on compiling a 2.6.16 kernel on ubuntu forums.  Now being that ubuntu ships with a 2.6.15 kernel, how will my system handle updates to kernels, will it skip them until it catches up with my custom kernel?
<farous> [Ex0r] : i do not understand what you mean exactly
<CaptainZeroCool> [Ex0r] , hold down and drag
<[Ex0r] > farous, I got it
<[Ex0r] > CaptainZeroCool, yep, I got it
<farous> :)
<[Ex0r] > thanks guys!
<KrisWood> I think I'll try cedega first because it's being built specificly to support 3d stuff
<mjb> does anyone know how to mount a usb drive (on a phone)... when it's not doing it automatically?
<CaptainZeroCool> Does anyone have a Linux box that suspend actually works on?
<KrisWood> after that I'll try wine, and then crossover office
<crimsun> mzuverink: we backport stuff to 2.6.15. No new versions will go into the pool proper, so it won't ever "catch up."
<babo> So this should print the email addresses from a file right ... sed -i '/^[a-zA-Z] ([.] ?([[:alnum:] _-] +)*)?@([[:alnum:] \-_] +\.)+[a-zA-Z] {2,4}$/p' "$f"
<mzuverink> crimsun:  Any idea if the EFI bug regarding ipod will be resolved?
<crimsun> mzuverink: bug #?
<crimsun> (I don't have all 50k memorised...)
<garryfre> I have noticed that Kbuntu has more power saver options listed, and It seems you can install KDE on Ubuntu and switch between kde and gnome.
<mzuverink> crimsun: 37163
<crimsun> garryfre: yes, and you can install Xfce and GNOME in Kubuntu
<garryfre> Last night a bunch of folks thought I was a bot. Its what you get for reading too many ubotu replies. LoL
<CaptainZeroCool> I like gnome, but suspend worked for a while then I got wireless working and the comp no longer wakes up.
<garryfre> crimsun Neat. :)
<mjb> does anyone know how to mount a usb drive (on a phone)... when it's not doing it automatically?
<zquirm> What's the standard place on a box that repos go?
<CurtisB> uhm, how do I know what GCC version the default Dapper kernel (2.6.15-25) was compiled with?
<mjb> I'm getting lot's of unknowns in the device manager...
<PointyThingsHurt> I <3 Dapper :D
<garryfre> Hmm, I know some networks have a configureable wake on lan option. /shrug, maybe the answer lies in investigating that. CaptainZeroCool
<crimsun> CurtisB: cat /proc/version
<Locke__> im trying to do the automatix script but when it gets to java JRE the terminal window goes black
<garryfre> er that was supposed to be network interfaces/cards etc.
<Locke__> and i dont think its doing anything
<CurtisB> crimsun - ahhh, okay, handy!
<crimsun> mzuverink: in what timeframe, I don't know.
<Locke__> when i press escape i can see the terminal for a second and it says its unpacking the archive, but it will just sit there forever i think
<mzuverink> crimsun: Cant use my ipod at all,  very disturbing
<CaptainZeroCool> garryfre, maybe.  It isn't that big of a problem, but it is a laptop and the batters doesn't last long.  :p
<garryfre> Hmm, might try easy buntu instead. It worked flawlessly for me. Installed all the missing codecs.
<Locke__> i can also only press ctrl c and cancel the script after i press escape and only while the text is showing, when it goes black again it doesnt do anything
<zquirm> guys! where should repositories go? a user directory?
<crimsun> mzuverink: meaning you /have/ to use a hub?
<crimsun> mzuverink: there are more pressing reasons why EFI /has/ to be enabled
<garryfre> CaptainZeroCool Yeah, and every bit of savings on batteries is important for laptops excepting etch a sketch laptops.
<PointyThingsHurt> I don't know what was different, but Dapper has this old laptop purring where 5.10 nothing worked :D
<PointyThingsHurt> im so happy
<babo> so to basically print a pattern out of a file ... you use sed -i '/<pattern>/p' file      ... right ?
<mzuverink> crimsun: mean that no matter how I mount it, directly to a usb2 port or a hub I get I/O errors and I end up having to forcefully unplug the ipod when mounted to get it to unmount
<walterk> hello  i have a problem with compiling mplayer got "./configure , make and sudo make install" to work but this error now appears  error while loading shared libraries
<walterk>  libiconv.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<KrisWood> hmmm I'm having trouble finding a tutorial for installing cedega from the source
<garryfre> As long a the laptop doesn't start coughing up firballs. I have noticed that Etch A Sketch laptops have no powersaving issues.
<crimsun> mzuverink: welp, that's a pretty tough spot to be in. With the rest of the devs in Paris (or on their way), I can't say "it will be fixed by X"
<KrisWood> I guess this means I'll try wine first
<CaptainZeroCool> they shouldn't
<garryfre> Welcome to the wide world of Cedega bewilderment.
<KrisWood> how do I mount an iso in ubuntu?
<mzuverink> crimsun: the ipod mounts fine, but any attempt to read/write to it causes i/o errors to get logged and the ipod is useless
<KrisWood> is there anything like daemon tools?
<zquirm> should they be in /usr/local/repositories ?
<farous> KrisWood: /media/OxfordTD.iso /media/OxfordTD udf,iso9660 user,unhide,loop,auto 0 0
<farous> KrisWood: stick something like that in your /etc/fstab file
<KrisWood> do I have to do that with every iso I want to mount? I work with iso files a lot
<Locke__> anyone have an idea?
<joedj> hi folks. if i do "ulimit -c unlimited" followed by "su - someUser -c someCommand", should my ulimit settings affect the command started by su?
<farous> ah there is a command line for it
<KrisWood> I don't want to have to put every single iso I want to use in fstab
<farous> check man mount
<zquirm> or in /var/local ?
<KrisWood> ok
<KrisWood> there isn't a gui program that mounts them?
<farous> pmount if you wana do it as a regular user
<garryfre> I would reccoment trying easybuntu instead.
<farous> KrisWood: i do not know of one
<KrisWood> :-/
<CaptainZeroCool> What is different between easyubuntu and automatix
<KrisWood> I really need a quick, easy, and simple virtual CD that works damn near identically to the way Daemon Tools does for windows
<garryfre> Easybuntu is easier, Automatix has more options, but a bit harder.
<[Ex0r] > hmm, where do you change an applications icon ?
<farous> KrisWood: if you know the command line it will just be one command and you are there
<CaptainZeroCool> hence the easy
<KrisWood> farous: but ono windows it was only one mouse click and I was there
<zquirm> Where do *YOU* keep your repositories on an Ubuntu box?
<KrisWood> on*
<garryfre> ExOr, Properties
<KrisWood> I don't want to type in the command every time
<Oddzball> Hello! I am back, thanks for helping me get my soundcard working Crimsun, now i have one more tiny little problem if you would care to give me alittle of your wisdom?
<Unintentional> a question not specific to Ubuntu, does anyone know how I could get a computer to boot at a designated time daily?
<[NP] Tangent> on some computers, there's a setting in the BIOS
<[NP] Tangent> (the above was to Unintentional)
<mjb> I used to use mine as an alarm clock
<Oddzball> could he network boot it form another computer with some sort of program?
<garryfre> You can create a launcher and type in the command line there, and then you only need to click on the launcher on the desk top. Right click destop to create launchers.
<Unintentional> I'll check out the bios.  thanks.
<[Ex0r] > trying to change the firefox icon
<[Ex0r] > it's a world, I want it to be the red fox
<KrisWood> garryfre: was that for me?
<[NP] Tangent> I know that my desktop has the Auto-Power-On/Off settings
<zquirm> Or should the svn access have its own user?
<garryfre> yes
<[Ex0r] > and when I go into properties to change it, the change icon window closes right up
<Oddzball> Anyway, yeah, Ive been struggeling with ATI Dual Head things for days now trying to get my notebook to output to the DVI port so I can use my external monitor, its not very easy...
<garryfre> Oh wird ExOr.
<KrisWood> garryfre: will I need to make a seperate launcher for every single iso I use? if so it won't work, I go through a lot of them
<garryfre> er wierd
<[Ex0r] > does it with all apps
<zquirm> Why am I being completely ignored?
<farous> Oddzball: i have a working xorg here if you wana look at it
<KrisWood> I need a point and click interface that can be used with any iso with zero configuration
<farous> Oddzball: what card do you have
<garryfre> KrisWood Ouch, you are right.
<[Ex0r] > Kristophe, use windows :)
<Oddzball> farous, im a complete linux newb
<zquirm> wrong chan!
<farous> Oddzball: and which driver
<Oddzball> could you email it to me?
<zquirm> (sorry)
<[Ex0r] > KrisWood, *
<Oddzball> hell i have no idea, i dont know how drivers work in linux
<crimsun> Oddzball: sorry, did you get your sound working?
<Oddzball> Crimsun, sure did thanks abunch
<crimsun> Oddzball: np :)
<Oddzball> now just need to get the external monitor on the notebook working and i am all set
<farous> Oddzball: lspci and look up your card name
<Oddzball> im not running linux right now, had to get soem files off windows... havent gotten the external monitor up and going yet
<farous> Oddzball: if you did not install a driver you are using the open source one. glxinfo will tell you too
<KrisWood> [Ex0r] : can't do that, my windows isn't legit so I'm going with linux :p
<Oddzball> my card is the ATI Radeon mobility 9700 256mb
<Oddzball> btw
<KrisWood> hmmm has anyone tried this thing? http://cdemu.sourceforge.net/
<farous> Oddzball: nice open your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and post it on the pastebin for me
<farous> Oddzball: it is just a couple of lines you need to uncomment
<farous> Oddzball: do not forget to back up the file just in case
<Oddzball> damn, i wish i could right now, Im in windows at the moment, cant view the linux partitions
<garryfre> KrisWood If you bought that computer and windows from a reseller, you might call Microsoft and turn them in for selling pirate copies. Maybe, they might give you a legit license, that you paid for.
<Victor> I don't speak english
<Oddzball> Are you on here often that i culd come back in like 30 minutes?
<farous> Oddzball: ok read the file it is self explan. uncomment the lines and backup before you save
<Oddzball> sure, ill look at the file...
<Oddzball> xorg.conf..
<farous> Oddzball: /etc/X11/xorg.conf, 30 min is long way from now and i am half sleep and have work tomorrow already :)
<Oddzball> alright, i a, sure i will see you around though
<farous> sure
<Oddzball> only thing that keeps me from switching to linux completely is the damn monitor isnt working yet
<KrisWood> garryfre: I got my windows XP because I was working at Dell when it was in beta, they gave us pre-release copies of the retail version and sent them home with us to learn it before customers started calling in with complaints
<jiSh> whats wrong with it
<garryfre> KrisWood Oh.
<n30n> !wine
<ubotu> Wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on linux.  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine for more info.
<KrisWood> I've just been using it ever sine
<Oddzball> I am using a notebook and the external monitor is hooked up to my notebooks DVI port, but it isnt working, I have to use the notebook lcd for the moment
<CaptainZeroCool> Oddzball, the dual monitor is why Ubuntu in on my laptop and not desktop.  I have to monitors and could not get them to do anything other than clone.
<Oddzball> i am just tlaking about it at the moment now though, cant doing anything cause i am booted into windows xp to do some work.
<Oddzball> Captian ZeroCool, if i could get them to even clone that would be awesome
<farous> Oddzball: that is odd though clone mode should work out of the box
<Oddzball> I dont want a second desktop, i want to close my notebook, i have it docked
<farous> Oddzball: after you hook up your monitor just press ctl alt baksp and it should work
<Oddzball> seriously?
<Oddzball> jeez, if its that simple..
<farous> yap you just need to restart the x server
<Oddzball> even though its hooked up to the DVI port?
<garryfre> KrisWood I suspect you might want to try crossover office. I tried wine, I tried cedega. Each one of them would not work and uninstalling left behind hidden files and directories that interferied with each-other, so I'd have to restore a clean linux to get rid of the mess. I've looked at Crossover, it appears more easier to install and use. They didn't have a trial version at the time.
<farous> am not sure of that you can always try
<Oddzball> alright, im gonna boot into ubuntu right now
<Oddzball> brb and ill try it
<CaptainZeroCool> Whatever ctrl alt backspace does I just did it.  Does it reset gnome?
<KrisWood> ok trying crossover demo now
<farous> CaptainZeroCool: it restart the x server. just like loging out and in again
<CaptainZeroCool> farous, cool
<KrisWood> I still need a way to mount CD images via a point and click interface if anyone knows one
<garryfre> say KrisWood Each would create things like a connection reset by peer and other babble when I tried anything. I could not even get solitaire to work, despite them having created a solitaire icon. I'd get a gripe about a dll error.
<farous> garryfre: you run wine to play solitare :)
<n30n> when i go to the audio tab of wine it closes with this message in the cmd line : ALSA lib seq_hw.c:456:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file o r directory
<n30n> Creating link /home/n30n/.kde/socket-ubuntu.
<n30n> can't create mcop directory
<Ian_Wojtowicz> does anyone here have experience installing ubuntu on imacs?
<garryfre> farous No, I wanted to run something else, but could not even get sol to run let alone any of my games.
<n30n> Ian_Wojtowicz: Whats your problem
<Sjoerd-> Ian_Wojtowicz: what architecture? i386 or powerpc?
<Ian_Wojtowicz> i started the install but it died complaining that it couldn't allocate a device-tree chunk
<Ian_Wojtowicz> powerpc
<farous> :). i would try to grap the dell file from my window part. put it in the system dir of the .wine dir
<Sjoerd-> have you downloaded the powerpc package?
<Ian_Wojtowicz> i think it's a rev-b imac
<KrisWood> wow, crossover office is really painless
<farous> but this is theold way did not use wine for a while. strictly crossover now
<KrisWood> I think I'll end up buying it if max works with it
<Oddzball> Hey I am back
<Oddzball> CTRL ALT BKSP didnt get my external monitor working
<Ian_Wojtowicz> i'm assuming that because the first two screens loaded, that it has the powerpc installer in the disc i created....
<Oddzball> Farous, I am booted up in Ubuntu now..
<farous> Oddzball: your problem might be harder than i thought. did not work with your type of connection before
<garryfre> Yep, same for me, and I'd have to go through the reinstall of programs all over again, only to have it crash at the last second and fail to install saying it could not find the exe file it was running.
<farous> Oddzball: i got mine working after a week of reding and config, reconfig
<kerm> Has anyone got the Intel 950 integrated graphics working with Ubuntu properly?
<Oddzball> Well, I have three outputs on the back of my notebook, SVID, Analog, and DVI, but I really do not wanna run my monitor in analog cause i need a male to female adapter...
<Draconicus> rebooting router. BRB.
<IcemanV9> Oddzball: Option          "MonitorLayout"         "CRT"
<KrisWood> oh! I have an idea, how do I add things to the rightclick menu in nautilus?
<Oddzball> My notebook is a P4 3.4 gig, 2 gig ram, radeon mobility 9700 256mb, and like.. 160 gig hardrive...
<Sjoerd-> kerm: should work out of the box
<Ian_Wojtowicz> sjoerd: I downloaded the install .iso from here http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<Oddzball> Iceman, i type that in the terminal?
<Ian_Wojtowicz> is there a special powerpc package i should be looking for?
<KrisWood> and can I add shell commands to the right click menu in nautilus?
<IcemanV9> Oddzball: in xorg.conf, under Section "Monitor"
<Ian_Wojtowicz> correction: http://ubuntu.cs.utah.edu/releases/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-desktop-powerpc.iso
<Sjoerd-> Ian_Wojtowicz: they are listed as Mac (PowerPC)
<IcemanV9> Oddzball: right now, i have this laptop connected to CRT since LCD died. :/
<Ian_Wojtowicz> so, yes, i guess i downloaded the powerpc version
<kerm> Sjoerd: It doesn't. X wouldn't run off the LiveCD. Also, I have a widescreen monitor.
<Oddzball> ok holdon Iceman, lemme look
<Sjoerd-> kerm: Do you have any other monitors? Maybe you can try?
<Ian_Wojtowicz> any ideas where i could look for expertise on installing on old powerpc imacs?
<kerm> It's a laptop (Dell e1405).
<Sjoerd-> Ian_Wojtowicz: sec please, let me see if I can try anything.
<Matthew_w> Is there a mythtv in the repositories?
<Ian_Wojtowicz> thanks
<IcemanV9> Matthew_w: yes. apt-cache search mythtv will give you a list :)
<shad0w1e> is intel proset wireless working yet?
<Oddzball> Iceman I am looking at the xorg.conf now...
<CaptainZeroCool> kerm, would X server not run at all or did it just not look right?
<bimberi> !info mythtv
<ubotu> mythtv: (A personal video recorder application (client and server)), section multiverse/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.18.1-5ubuntu3 (dapper), Packaged size: 17 kB, Installed size: 64 kB
<kerm> Captain: X wouldn't run at all...kicked to terminal.
<johnZay> I cant hear any sound in firefox when I'm watching flash :-(
<IcemanV9> Oddzball: yes? ...
<bioticpro> Has anyone here used dyndns or similar service?  Im trying to set up so I can access a remote computer that has a dynapic ip (its on dialup)
<SurfnKid>   WHy is Microsoft Windows so complicated damit
<johnZay> yes bio
<shad0w1e> bioticpro, no-ip.com
<Oddzball> Section "Monitor"
<Oddzball> 	Identifier	"LCM-19v5"
<Oddzball> 	Option		"DPMS"
<johnZay> I used dnsexit.com
<shad0w1e> a simple daemon runs on your linux box and you just add it to startup and youre good to go
<Sjoerd-> Ian_Wojtowicz: I'm sorry, can't find anything about your error. Can you maybe check your cd? It's a build in option that should pop up after booting from cd.
<Ian_Wojtowicz> "build in option"?
<IcemanV9> Oddzball: just add that line under Option "DPMS"
<Oddzball> ok.
<Ian_Wojtowicz> thanks for looking, btw
<Ian_Wojtowicz> is there a minimum recommended amount of ram?
<Sjoerd-> Ian_Wojtowicz: When you boot from cd you get a list of options, "check cd" is one of them
<Ian_Wojtowicz> i wonder if that's the problem
<Sjoerd-> Ian_Wojtowicz: 128mb
<socket7> hello.
<IcemanV9> Oddzball: ctrl+alt+bksp .. it should let you see the GDM on your external monitor
<Ian_Wojtowicz> i only have 64mb
<Ian_Wojtowicz> that's probably it
<Oddzball> damn how do i make the xorg.conf not read only?
<kerm> chmod?
<IcemanV9> Oddzball: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<CaptainZeroCool> oddzball, gedit
<socket7> hey! I'm not the only one with X problems!
<Curt> Oddzball:  sudo -- you need root auth to edit it.
<Ian_Wojtowicz> is there a lighter version of ubuntu that might run with 64mb?
<bioticpro> shad0w1e: I already signed up for dyndns.org, and installed the ddclient program, Im configuring it now, but need help
<jiSh> xubuntu
<kerm> socket7, what graphics card you have?
<IcemanV9> Ian_Wojtowicz: xubuntu or fluxbox
<CaptainZeroCool> Xubuntu is for older systems yes.
<shad0w1e> bioticpro, ah don't know much about that one... but I do know that if your IP doesnt change enough they kick you off
<Ian_Wojtowicz> thanks
<jiSh> although, the installer needs 256MB ram to pass the defrag :/
<Ian_Wojtowicz> i'll try those option
<Ian_Wojtowicz> s
<jiSh> ironic, no..
<Sjoerd-> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/dapper/release/xubuntu-6.06-desktop-powerpc.iso
<Ian_Wojtowicz> beautiful
<shad0w1e> will intel proset wireless work?
<Ian_Wojtowicz> you've made my day
<Ian_Wojtowicz> thanks.
<farous> Ian_Wojtowicz: try a light dist. damn small linux is ok
<bioticpro> shad0w1e: when I go to add dynamic host on the dyndns website, it asks for an ip address... what do I put there?
<jiSh> DSL made me want to barf :O
<Ian_Wojtowicz> i just need to set-up a machine to display jpgs
<crimsun> shad0w1e: more than likely, yes. Which chipset specifically?
<Ian_Wojtowicz> so it will probably be perfect
<socket7> a voodoo 3 3000
<CaptainZeroCool> jiSh, damn small?  That is a great distro
<shad0w1e> bioticpro, unsure.. thats a weird question
<bioticpro> shad0w1e: also, ddclient is asking for dynamic dns service type, don't know what to put there either
<jiSh> its great for running off usb drive
<Sjoerd-> Ian_Wojtowicz: I just found out 128mb is the requirment for the server packages. For desktop 64mb should do.
<socket7> xorg.conf seems to see the monitor and has the resolutions filled in right, but it runs at 640x480 :(
<farous> Ian_Wojtowicz: you wil lhave more than that ;)
<ma3cs> hello
<jiSh> but oh man not as my main OS :( tried it on me laptop
<bioticpro> shad0w1e: yeah, since it is dynamic, how would the ip addy help
<CaptainZeroCool> yeah, although I could never get it to install
<shad0w1e> bioticpro... no clue there either. the one I used you set up a virtual website, and thats it, then you run the client and it does the rest
<jiSh> yeah
<jiSh> couldnt get it to install either
<Ian_Wojtowicz> maybe it's not a memory issue...
<jiSh> for a thumb drive though yeah I love it..kept it around
<kerm> xorg.conf noticed my monitor res too but hd no modeline or anything referenced.
<ma3cs> hot to init 3
<jiSh> "konversation" ...
<jiSh> ....................lame kde apps
<ma3cs> just init 3 ....
<IcemanV9> !tell socket7 about resolution
<Sjoerd-> Ian_Wojtowicz: I suggest you check your cd first. If it comes up with errors, try making a new cd (using cd-rw for things like this might be smart..)
<bioticpro> shad0w1e: what client do you run?
<Sjoerd-> Ian_Wojtowicz: Corrupt cd can give out any kind of error and are a common cause for failed installations.
<kerm> also, i could get X to work in 'safe mode' at 1024x768 but that's crap on my widescreen.
<Sjoerd-> Ian_Wojtowicz: They didn't build in the cd check for nothing :)
<Matthew_w> Alright hey Kevin`, how do I check the output of that thing that I did?
<n30n> i need help running World of Warcraft
<ic56> ~~~~
<kerm> you know they don't make a linux client right?
<shad0w1e> crimsun, Intel Proset wireless 2915ABG
<Mugginns> running wow in wine is pretty shady isnit it
<Mugginns> can get banne
<Mugginns> d
<gomek_> i've heard of people getting it to work via cedega and wine
<shad0w1e> bioticpro, I'm running no-ip.com
<prwlr> my ntfs partition can't be read by breezy. what do i do? thanks
<gomek_> nah i don't think they'd ban you for running it on linux
<Mugginns> their spyware cant see what progs you're running correctly
<shad0w1e> prwlr, message me, I help you
<kerm> i bet cedega works better for WoW. and since you are already paying one monthly fee...
<ic56> prwlr: is this the first time you are trying to use that partition?
<gomek_> the warden doesn't ban you based off of apps it can't see >.>
<prwlr> ic56, first time to browse it via ubuntu yes
<ma3cs> try drapper "prwlr"
<mjb> Hey I have a phone with a usb flash... It comes up as device unknown on the manager Is there any generic driver I can set up for basic file io?
<arigo> I don't understand why people like WoW, it was such a horrid game ;P
<ic56> prwlr: you probably don't have it setup right.
<xenex> where are the ubuntu sounds located?
<Seveas> xenex, /usr/share/sounds
<ic56> prwlr: point your browser to http://ca.geocities.com/ic56@rogers.com/65/diskmounter-latest.txt Page down to "Instructions", and read till the next blank line.  Follow the instructions to save and run the file.  It will setup your /etc/fstab and mountpoints in /media so you can see your NTFS filesystems in Places> Computer.
<xenex> thank you
<ic56> prwlr: The script will ask you if you want to enable NTFS write.  Answer no.  If you already tried unsuccessfully to add your Windows filesystems to /etc/fstab , add a -b flag to the script invocation.  I authored this version, so I can help if anything goes wrong.
<gomek> @arigo: to each his own...
<Ian_Wojtowicz> i tried to check the cd with "check cd" but i get the same error on a white screen: "Can't allocate initial device-tree chunk"
<garryfre> Sounds are under System/Preferences
<Mugginns> Anyone know a good road atlas program i can use ?
<kerm> Always build your box around your OS, not the other way around. Now, I'm stuck with XP =*(
<gomek> google maps?  =P
<KrisWood> omg, crossover office erased my fstab! >.<
<Mugginns> bah
<CaptainZeroCool> WOW?  Why would you want to play that?  Play Counter Strike.  :)
<AkumAPRIME> hey. I see ubuntu-6 06-dvd-i386. Is this compatible with a Centrino processor?
<Mugginns> one that will run on laptop on the highway
<prwlr> ic56, thanks dude, i'll go try it out now
<AkumAPRIME> I thought I needed x86
<garryfre> Serious?
<mjb> Hey I have a phone with a usb flash... It comes up as device unknown on the manager Is there any generic driver I can set up for basic file io?
<Seveas> AkumAPRIME, yes that is compatible
<gomek> why would i play counter strike when i can go shooting at the range?
<kerm> Play Tremulous. It's a great game.
<AkumAPRIME> ty muh
<bioticpro> shad0w1e: whats the name of the program thats on the client linux box?
<ic56> prwlr: yw!  I'll be here for another 10 mins or so
<shad0w1e> bioticpro, its from their site
<KrisWood> thankfully gedit had left a backup of it at fstab~ earlier
<AkumAPRIME> much
<ma3cs> cand i boot with init3 ?
<shad0w1e> bioticpro, it also doesnt use standard dydns so you need to sign up with them sepparately
<garryfre> Holy Cow!
<shad0w1e> apt-get moo
<ma3cs> nobody know ?
<garryfre> LoL
<gomek> init2-5 are pretty close to the same in ubuntu...
<TubaSoldier> is there any way to install ubuntu over a network? preferrably using a floppy boot disk?
<Seveas> gomek, exactly the same even
<AkumAPRIME> so... whats the i386 mean?
<ma3cs> but i want init3
<CaptainZeroCool> gomek, touche
<prwlr> ic56, ok :) wait dude
<gomek> nah, tty3-6 don't start in runlevels 3-5
<Seveas> AkumAPRIME, i386 == 386, pentium, celeron, k7 etc...
<gomek> but you can change that easy
<AkumAPRIME> xie xie
<ma3cs> how /
<ma3cs> ?
<Seveas> sometimes called x86 ;)
<garryfre> Floppies are far far too unreliable with the cheap drives they build now, for installing via floppies.
<gomek> in /etc/inittab
<AkumAPRIME> ah, tricky synonomous terms
<garryfre> I read that they are only ten percent reliable
<gomek> sudo vi /etc/inittab
<garryfre> Like IOU written on Ice cubes.
<arigo> I plan to install ubuntu on a new hd seperate from my xp install.  I want to be able to select which OS to boot to at startup, what's the best way to go about it? Someone else told me to take out my current hd and install ubuntu on the new one, then put my current hd in as secondary, but that's opposite of what I'd naturally think I should do
<ma3cs> vi ..... i hate vi
<TubaSoldier> garryfre: understandable. however i have an old laptop without a functioning cdrom drive and would like to install ubuntu on it. it there any way other than to use a cdrom?
<AkumAPRIME> Does ubuntu support Dvorak style keyboard? with easy switching to normal?
<gomek> go down until you see 1:2345:respawn:/sbin/getty 38400 tty1
<ma3cs> i have mc installed
<prwlr> ic56, no new win/mac partitions found
<gomek> make sure 2345 is in all the runlevels
<gomek> i mean..
<gomek> in all the ttys
<mjb> Hey I have a phone with a usb flash... It comes up as device unknown on the manager Is there any generic driver I can set up for basic file io?
<dapperneil> arigo, u have xp running already at separate hd?
<ic56> prwlr: run it with the -b option
<TubaSoldier> AkumaAPRIME: yes, all linux distributions support dvorak
<Seveas> AkumAPRIME, twice yes
<gomek> well use whatever editor you like
<ma3cs> and ?
<gomek> im a vi guy
<arigo> I have xp installed right now on my current hd on primary. I want to install ubuntu on a hd that's sitting next to me, empty
<gomek> scroll down untill you see 1:2345:respawn:/sbin/getty 38400 tty1
<prwlr> ic56, workzz!!! did it just edit my fstab?
<AkumAPRIME> sweetness
<gomek> there'll be a line for each terminal
<Locke_> k even when i unload Xgl and restart and do automatix again it still goes black when it gets to the JRE
<ic56> prwlr: yes. You now have a new fstab and a backup copy of what it was before the script ran.
<gomek> make sure it says 2345 in the runlevel column for each tty
<ic56> prwlr: ls /etc/fstab*
<kerm> Does automatix make X more compatable with more hardware?
<gomek> why are you wanting to boot into runlevel 3, anyway?
<prwlr> ic56, thanks dude you saved my life :)
<garryfre> TubaSoldier The alternate cd has a ntwork install If I remember. You might be able to network the laptop to a machine with the install CD shared.
<dapperneil> arigo,  strap 2nd hdd to slave then boot live dapper cd
<Locke_> kerm, sometimes it installs video card drivers you dont have
<ic56> prwlr: yw!  That's what I'm here for ;-)
<TubaSoldier> garryfre: thanks
<Locke_> unless you got them yourself
<gomek> kerm: like what?  encrypted dvd's?
<ma3cs> i like init 3
<Locke_> but adds many codecs and helper programs
<kerm> sounds like i should try that then
<ma3cs> :)
<arigo> alrighty, thanks
<prwlr> ic56, is writing on ntfs advisable?
<kerm> no, x isn't working with my i950 card and 1440x900 monitor
<AkumAPRIME> hmm... does Linux have a .CBZ or .CBR reader? like cDisplay?
<ic56> prwlr: no, ntfs writing is not advisable.  Reading works fine though.
<teckfatt> kerm: then how u online now? winxp?
<gomek> i950?  is that intel?
<ardinary> is it easy to use the enlightenment theme with ubuntu?  I want something better looking on my computer.
<kerm> teckfatt: yes
<kerm> gomek: yes
<prwlr> ic56, ok thanks, you're the best dude. thanks alot
<ic56> prwlr: yw!
<gomek> ah, automatix afaik has nvidia and ati
<gomek> intel should work fine on its own...
<dapperneil> arigo, choose install hdd then choose 2nd hdd, typically hdb...
<sasquatc4> is 2.6.17 in the repos yet?
<kerm> gomek: that's what i've heard so i wasn't that hessitant about getting this laptop and then X wouldn't come on except for 'safe mode'.
<xenex> when i try to compile xchat 2.6.4 i get this error http://pastebin.ca/67046
<Locke_> yes, i want 2.6.17 also
<sasquatc4> saw it had broadcom 43xx drivers with it, thank god
<gomek> don't think so...i haven't gotten an update notification
<sasquatc4> k
<bioticpro> shad0w1e: how do you sighn up for standard dydns?
<KrisWood> hmmm I wonder if crossover office has an irc...
<gomek> go to their website
<farous> how to check up loaded modules ? just listing them
<gomek> it's "dyndns"
<Locke_> hmm can i make myself locke.borealisbroadband.net?
<Locke_> i am on borealisbroadband.net
<KrisWood> ooooh they do :)
<gomek> i don't think that is one of the options
<v0258> hi, i'm using ubuntu 6.06 in my laptop, so that i want to disable raid or lvm services, how can i do ?
<ma3cs> and now gomek ?
<Oddzball> *Iceman* I think we broke my Ubuntu installation, both screens are black now, so i cannot fix it
<bioticpro> gomek: right dyndns... what website?
<gomek> @ma3cs you put 2345 in all the columns for the ttys?
<bioticpro> gomek: dyndns.org?
<teckfatt> Oddzball: then how u online now? winxp?
<farous> Oddzball: ctrl alt F1 will give yo ua terminal
<gomek> bioticpro: that sounds right
<darinf> hi.. i'm looking for some advice on getting ubuntu running on a T41 thinkpad
<kerm> Do widescreen monitors have a problem with Ubuntu?
<farous> Oddzball: that is why i said backup your xorg.conf file you can not just restore it back
<teckfatt> kerm: NO
<bioticpro> gomek: I already signed up with them... Im confused here what is needed to make this work
<someothernick> i said it 3 times
<someothernick> at least
<farous> Oddzball: ment you can now just restore it back
<Oddzball> CTRL alt F1, but how do i get the backup xorg.conf from my desktop back to overwrite the one i messed with?
<teckfatt> kerm: it work perfect
<farous> Oddzball: where did you back it up
<farous> which dir
<prwlr> guys what apps do you usually run?
<Oddzball> on the desktop
<farous> ok cd Desktop
<ma3cs> ok
<ma3cs> i put 2345
<kerm> Then I wonder what's going on. i950 is good to go. Widescreen is good to go. Yet, X doesn't work.
<farous> then type sudo cp xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fami> with perl, how extract "jame.s" from string $t = "hello jame.s oab"?
<someothernick> prwlr, apps for?
<kerm> what kind of apps?
<teckfatt> Oddzball: cp /home/<user>/Desktop/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ma3cs> ok gomek
<gomek> @ma3cs scroll up and change id:2:initdefalt: to id:3:initdefault
<fami> kerm: me?
<gomek> and you'll boot into runlevel 3
<Ademan> is there any reason why dvd playback should be choppy? its not choppy all the time, its as though it proccesses chunks at a time, and every time it moves on to a new chunk it has to load it up first, and theres a bit of lag (every 2 seconds or so, maybe a bit less)
<gomek> @bionic: www.dyndns.com
<Oddzball> ok i gotta rename the file first, whats the command in linux for renaming a file?
<kerm> fami: no, prwlr
<prwlr> someothernick, i mean the usual things you have running (browsers, monitors, etc...)
<farous> Oddzball: rename what
<bimberi_> ubotu tell Ademan about dma
<seth_> j**
<francisco> darinf: I have a G40 Thinkpad and it runs great
<someothernick> prwlr, firefox
<fami> kerm: any idea about my question?
<darinf> francisco: ok...
<teckfatt> Oddzball: just cp xorg.conf xorg.conf1 (example)
<IcemanV9> Oddzball: looks like you have work ahead of you to get it going; sorry :/
<ma3cs> id:2:initdefault: ......
<ma3cs> this line ?
<darinf> francisco: it seems to get stuck on boot at "uncompressing linux... [etc.] "
<ma3cs> gomek
<kerm> fami: sorry, i'm not much into Perl.
<gomek> right...   to id:3:initdefault:
<ma3cs> change to id:3: ...
<francisco> darinf: fresh install?
<ma3cs> and ready ?
<ma3cs> to init 3
<ma3cs> ?
<Oddzball> Not a problem Iceman, I love a challenge, Thats why i do this, i figure if i can learn linux, I can be better off, i just need my damn external monitor working, cause the notebook lcd backlight is going out all the time
<gomek> and now you'll be booting into init 3, although it will be exactly the same as init 2 haha
<darinf> francisco: sort of... used to have fc4 on this system... but i overwrote the fc4 partition
<ma3cs> i will be back
<ma3cs> thanks
<gomek> np
<darinf> francisco: installed grub using defaults w/ winxp on another partition
<kerm> Working Linux is easier than working Windows...i'll say that much.
<Oddzball> ok.. ill give it a try, brb
<KrisWood> I don't suppose anyone could help me with installing windows software with crossover office and a virtual CD rom?
<KrisWood> crossover office keeps telling me I don't have permission to read from the cd rom
<fami> any one has idea?
<bioticpro> gomek: so you signed up with both dyndns.com and no-ip.com to accomplish easy remote access to a non-static ip computer?
<darinf> francisco: when linux gets stuck so early on during boot without any error messages, it ends up being tough to diagnose ;-)
<AkumAPRIME> hmm... in prepping for a linux switch.. I use roboform for my password "holder", and the firefox extension implements it well. I Doubt there is a roboform forlinux, but there was  a built in "wallet" app, that acted similarly. Does anyone know if theres a mozilla extension that can do the same thing in linux minus the roboform?
<nekostar> AkumAPRIME, hi
<AkumAPRIME> can the Wallet do that default? remember and autofill forms?
<francisco> darinf: probably it is trying to boot fc4 kernel and it can't find it...
<IcemanV9> Oddzball: same here. lcd just died (backlight). i connected CRT to the laptop. it was black at first. i went crazy and googled a lot. found this line, "Option "MonitorLayout" "CRT"" solved the problem.
<kerm> fami: why not try a Perl channel?
<AkumAPRIME> hey
<gomek> bioticpro: nah, just dyndns
<nekostar> btw
<gomek> went to dyndns.com...
<darinf> francisco: interesting... so maybe i just need to re-run grub-install
<gomek> hit services
<nekostar> almost any extention for firefox that exists in windows is in linux
<nekostar> whats the exact extention name?
<bioticpro> gomek: ok, Im signed up with them, services...
<AkumAPRIME> right, the extension exists... but.. Roboform
<gomek> hit dynamic dns
<gomek> add dynamic dns
<AkumAPRIME> it Uses a piece of windows software, so it wont be effective
<francisco> darinf: yes, and if you change something remember to grub-update
<gomek> sign up, etc...
<darinf> francisco: ok
<fami> what ith dunamic?
<gomek> and then manage existing hosts to manually put in your ip address
<kerm> I wish i could find someone who is running Ubuntu on a laptop like mind, but I've exhausted Google.
<nekostar> AkumAPRIME, actually
<nekostar> you didnt google it
<nekostar> !google
<ubotu> google is, like, totally, a very popular internet search engine at http://www.google.com - They also run Gmail at http://www.gmail.com as a free E-mail service.
<AkumAPRIME> lol... I assumed.. damn me
<kerm> !google
<nekostar> Roboform linux <<----- search terms
<Ademan> thanks bimberi_
<AkumAPRIME> I never imagined! awesome and thanx, YOSH
<nekostar> seems it runs in wine with ie
<nekostar> :)
<CaptainMorgan> folks, any idea why thunderbird will not fit within the screen in KDE/ubuntu? is it an extension? is it a bug? what? for example, doens't matter which layout is going, I got classic right now and the mesage index goes off to the right and when viewing a message it also goes off to the right where I can't see it. This also happens when drafting a message...
<bioticpro> gomek: what ip address do I put in?
<nekostar> though there are many apps that do the same i believe
<Ademan> how many of you here are programmers? (not proffessionally, but just you're at least fairly confident in your programming skills... in whatever language it may be... bash scripting aside)
<nekostar> CaptainMorgan,
<nekostar> try resizing the window
<nekostar> then closeing it
<nekostar> then open again
<nekostar> :)
<gomek> go to www.whatismyipaddress.com
<nekostar> its prolly not fullscreen instead at a custom size :)
<socket7> wewt. i have a real resolution now.
<n30n> where is the browser history kept
<nekostar> Ademan, not me~!
<kerm> Ademan: I am intermediate Ruby programmer.
<bioticpro> gomek: that wouldn't work though, that would be the ip address of the computer I am on right now
<CaptainMorgan> nekostar: how do I adjust it?
<n30n> where is the browser history kept
<CaptainMorgan> nekostar: it is apparently full screen
<gomek> oh, which computer are you trying to set up?
<IcemanV9> socket7: good for you. :)
<nekostar> CaptainMorgan, typically there are thingies on the top right of the window
<prwlr> how can i upgrade from breezy to dapper without deleting my files/settings? im using cd-based install. thanks
<n30n> where is the browser history kept
<nekostar> and you can resize by hovering..
<bioticpro> gomek: I am trying to connect to a remote computer, from this computer, by ssh, and I need some way to point to the ip address of the remote computer each time it changes
<kerm> I also know a little but of C, C++, Python, Java but don't work with then much
<kerm> *them
<nekostar> can you take a screenshot of it oversized so i can see what you mean >?
<CaptainMorgan> nekostar: that's so fundamental it's insulting
<gomek> ahhh, you need to find out that computer's ip address
<nekostar> eh ?
<gomek> then you can set it up
<nekostar> whats insulting CaptainMorgan
<n30n> where is the browser history kept
<ma3cs> no gomek ... not work
<socket7> why hasn't someone put that dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg trick in the help documentation for changing resolutions in a default ubuntu install?
<kerm> I would like to master C though, because it's important for Linux.
<CaptainMorgan> mastering C is great
<gomek> @ma3cs what do mean it didn't work?
<Ademan> i was thinking of writing a game where you script "robot" AI in python (I know there are a few games already like that, not necessrily python) and anyways, i just had a feeling it wouldnt reach a very wide audience because not many people understand how to program, might be scared by it, etc (even though python is pretty dang easy)
<CaptainMorgan> nekostar: that a Linux user doesn't know how to resize a window with the top right options
<ma3cs> init 5
<nekostar> ~_~
<nekostar> then dont ask for help
<ma3cs> and automaticaly startx
<Ademan> CaptainMorgan: heh, c is easy, try "mastering" all of c++'s template quirks
<CaptainMorgan> nekostar:  cuz that's not the problem
<nekostar> try asking why yer sound doesnt play and see what advice you get ~_~
<gomek> oops, did i tell you to change it to id:5:initdefault: ?
<nekostar> then do what i asked and make me a screenie
<ma3cs> i put 3
<kerm> I was really into Python, but Ruby sole me on itself after a second look.
<CaptainMorgan> admeman you're point?
<CaptainMorgan> :)
<kerm> *sold
<CaptainMorgan> C is fun
<gomek> you do know that x starts on runlevels 2-5 in ubuntu, right?
<CaptainMorgan> Ademan: you're point?
<Ademan> heh, i don't like C, the "this" pointer is so useful :-p
<gomek> if you're looking to boot to a command prompt, you gotta do a bit more than wha ti said...
<CaptainMorgan> masterin C++'s template/library takes awhile
<gomek> is that what you're after?
<ma3cs> ii have kubuntu
<ma3cs> drapper
<KrisWood> Here is the real test of which windows emulating software I'll end up using: I've asked if 3dsmax can be installed in the irc channels for cedega, crossover, and wine, and whichever ones give the best answer that leads to me actually getting it running first will be the one I use hehe
<gomek> i'm fairly certain that it still does the same thing
<gomek> runlevels 2-5 all have X
<ma3cs> with kde and gnome installed
<harry> Why cant i quarantine the Scanned Virus/errors on Klamav???
<Ademan> the template library itself isnt so bad (mind you i dont use much more than std::vector and std::map  and occasionally std::list ) but the actual syntax for templating is quite crazy
<ma3cs> if i remove 245 .... wil work ?
<ma3cs> :)
<bioticpro> gomek: the address of the other computer changes every time it logs on... how will that help?
<CaptainMorgan> learning C as a first major language really brought with it appreciation for the software/hardware interface having moved on to others
<Oni-Dracula> hoooweee spendin limit...who cares?
<gomek> remove 245 from what?
<CaptainMorgan> nekostar: working on it.....
<Ademan> KrisWood: wine isnt a windows "emulator"... its just an implementation of wthe win32 API + other important windows binaries
<arigo> assembly is great for apreciation :P
<darinf> francisco: hey, so... another question: shouldn't there be a grub.conf file under /boot/grub/ ?
<Ademan> assembly = hell
<gomek> biotic, you have to install a program onto that computer to fix this.  is that a possibility?
<Ademan> lol
<Seveas> CaptainMorgan, arigo, Ademan (and others): please take off-topic discussions to #ubuntu-ops
<Ademan> sorry Seveas
<bimberi_> Ademan: np :)
<KrisWood> Ademan: As I am a complete noob to all this, that means much the same thing to me :p
<Seveas> #ubuntu-offtopic I mean
<harry> i always got this message "check your disk space, the permissions on your quarantine location and whether a file w/ the same name already exists in the quarantine" ??
<harry> Why cant i quarantine the Scanned Virus/errors on Klamav???
<harry> i always got this message "check your disk space, the permissions on your quarantine location and whether a file w/ the same name already exists in the quarantine" ??
<Seveas> (silly tab error)
<Ademan> harry don't paste in the channel, or spam... which ever that was
<KrisWood> well, according to the wine web site it's completely unable to even install. I guess I'll have to hope for the crossover folks to respond soon
<n30n> where is the browser history kept
<n30n> where is the browser history kept
<francisco> darinf: let me see what's in there
<Oddzball> Hurray! I fied it, awesome!
<mDot> why is the channel being spammed with questions?
<kerm> There's a ubuntuforum member who uses a Dell e1705 whuch has a nVidia card, that's why I think the problem is my i950 card.
<Oddzball> I have a GUI back again
<Seveas> n30n, ~/.mozilla/ somewhere (if you use firefox)
<Ademan> yay for Oddzball
<farous> Oddzball: :)
<kerm> Isn't this where pple ask questions about Ubuntu?
<Oddzball> Who would have thought linux directories were case sensitive..
<Oddzball> not I...
<Oddzball> took me a while to figure that one out
<harry> is there any reply for my questions???
<Ademan> anyone know what method apt-get uses to retrieve packages? (ftp, http? a proprietary protocol?)
<Seveas> Oddzball, almost everything is case sensitive in linus
<AkumAPRIME> ah, here's a thought. I have a phone that runs Windows mobile 5 on it. Will I be able to sync to some Linux calendar app?
<Gonzo> is it just me or setuping the flash plugin for mozilla is not as straight forward as intended?
<Seveas> AkumAPRIME, maybe
<Seveas> evolution can sync with a lot
<crimsun> Gonzo: it's quite convoluted.
<xenex> my sound is messed up, how do i restart it. it won't stop beeping
<ma3cs> gomek  if i remove here 245  ....1:2345:respawn:/sbin/getty 38400 tty1
<crimsun> xenex: what's beeping?
<zubeen> can anybody help me out with apache2
<xenex> nevermind it stopped
<crimsun> heh.
<ma3cs> in all tty ...
<Ademan> Gonzo: its reccomended to do it through apt-get or synaptic rather than through firefox
<harry> Why cant i quarantine the Scanned Virus/errors on Klamav???
<noiesmo> harry, you error message seems to answer the Q check were quarentine is for pemisson and use another name to same the quartine
<Ademan> also, the flash plugin seems quite broken, it crashes firefox quite a bit for me
<gomek> all that does is remove tty1 from runlevels 245...has nothing to do with what init you start in
<nekostar> n30n, did u find your history?
<nekostar> what browser btw
<gomek> the id:3:...  is the runlevel you start in
<francisco> darinf: try with menu.lst under /boot/grub/
<gomek> are you trying to start without X?
<n30n> nekostar: no
<farous> Ademan: firefox is know to break not necessary due to flash. for flash you can install it through adobe website to your current user
<ma3cs> yes
<gomek> i don't know what you're trying to accomplish
<gomek> ahh okay
<gomek> hold on
<n30n> nekostar: is it in history.dat?
<nekostar> ok what browser then do you need to find it for
<socket7> oh man. this copy operation is going to take a while... thanks people.
<ma3cs> i want tu start with init 3
<Gonzo> what is the package called?
<Oddzball> *Crimsun* I sent you a PM.
<zubeen> hey i have a prob with gaim & synaptic...i always hava to cache the url bfore i start the applications..
<darinf> francisco: ok
<zubeen> plz help
<gomek> you're probably in runlevel 3, but runlevel 3 still starts with X by default
<Seveas> Gonzo, flashplugin-nonfree
<gomek> follow my instructions to remove X from runlevels 2-4...
<harry> Why cant i quarantine the Scanned Virus/errors on Klamav???
<gomek> as i've done the same thing on my machines...
<n30n> nekostar: Firefox
<Gonzo> i didn't see anything in synaptic under flash or macromedia
<Gonzo> maybe i miss looked
<Gonzo> or under mozilla-*
<Seveas> !find flash
<gomek> sudo apt-get update
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'flash' (9 shown): flashplugin-nonfree ;; flashybrid ;; libflash-dev ;; libflash-mozplugin ;; libflash-swfplayer ;; libflash0c2 ;; libroxen-flash2 ;; newsflash ;; vrflash.
<Gonzo> firefox-*
<gomek> sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf
<Seveas> flashplugin-nonfree
<nekostar> yeah looks like it
<ma3cs> i'm loggin wiht su
<n30n> nekostar: And its a download i started but i tried to run WoW and it crashed my system
<gomek> tell me when that's done...
<ma3cs> ok
<nekostar> whats a download ?
<nekostar> i dont know whats going on for ya just u need the history file lol
<Gonzo> thx
<gomek> alternatively, go to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=175885
<nekostar> /home/nekostar/.mozilla/firefox/xmom4i9w.default/history.dat is mine n30n
<gomek> i already told someone how to do it =P
<nekostar> nano /home/nekostar/.mozilla/firefox/xmom4i9w.default/history.dat
<nekostar> etc
<n30n> nekostar: yeah. tahts what i was asking for
<mDot> maybe someone has an idea of why ive got this annoyance. my fstab has a media drive included as Media, yet is show in autilus as MEDIA (all caps) any ideas of what this happens?
<nekostar> hey anyone dual boot ubuntu with bsd ?
<n30n> nekostar: It's hard to tell whats what what am i suppose to open it with
<nekostar> n30n, i just showed you how i did it :)
<nekostar> nano for teh win via terminal
<ma3cs> ok gomek ...
<ma3cs> Setting up sysv-rc-conf (0.99-3) ...
<Oddzball> Well, I have an easy question, can I log into the GUI for Ubuntu as Sudo so I dont have to use the terminal to do everything?
<gomek> sudo sysv-rc-conf
<nekostar> Oddzball, eh?
<gomek> scroll down until you see kdm
<gomek> turn it off for all the runlevels except 5
<nekostar> you dont wanna log in as root ... very bad
<ma3cs> i'm here
<nekostar> open a terminal and do sudo su
<noiesmo> Oddzball, you need to activate the root account but its not a good idea to log in as root
<Flannel> Oddzball: you technically can.  But, you can also gksudo nautilus, and open a file browser as root.  Which is less dangerous, although still edgy.
<Oddzball> Well, i know, but i hate having to type it in the terminal when I want to open a system file to edit it for something
<gomek> you catch what i said?
<ma3cs> yes
<noiesmo> Oddzball, you can open terminal and do sudo -i
<Flannel> Oddzball: or gksudo gedit, etc
<ma3cs> but i want 3
<ma3cs> not 5
<farous> Oddzball: sudo -i will give you a root terminal session. what you ask to do though is not recommended
<bioticpro> gomek: yes, I installed a clinet program on the other computer, that has the domain name I got from dyndns in it
<nekostar> Oddzball, actually
<gomek> did you disable kdm for runlevels 2-4?
<nekostar> search for a nautilus script for you to open stuff with
<garryfre> Not only that, but XChat says something very rude and insulting when you try to run it as root.
<megasquid> is there a way to make the active window transparent on the gnome panel?
<nekostar> garryfre, yeah? never tried lol
<nekostar> LOL
<kerm> i don't understand dual-booting into Linux and BSD. I mean just pick the POSIX-implementation you like better.
<mDot> <garryfre> that might be because its not a good idea
<gomek> dude, ma3cs, runlevel 3 *still has X-window!*
<garryfre> hehe, did it by accident in slackware after compiling a kernel. Something like only fools run xchat as root.
<killapop> LOL
<ma3cs> aaa
<ma3cs> aha
<gomek> i'm telling you how to disable it
<czr> does anyone know where the /dev/disks/by-uuid/ comes from? ie, how is it calculated because it's much sorter than the filesystem UUID?
<nekostar> " * Running IRC as root is stupid! You should create a User Account and use that to login. "
<garryfre> Yep, that's it!!
<nekostar> though it WILL let you do it :P
<Oddzball> gah.. what the heck is nautilus and how do i use it?
<ma3cs> ok
<ma3cs> i change
<nekostar> Oddzball, nautilus is what you use to look at your files
<nekostar> its a file manager [in gnome] 
<Madpilot> Oddzball, Nautilus is the file manager - Places->Home Folder - that's Nautilus
<gomek> biotic...i don't understand what trouble you've done and what you haven't done, then
<ma3cs> i remove 234 from sysv
<nekostar> i assume your using gnomne?
<Oddzball> yeah
<gomek> i mean...what trouble you're having*...what you've done and what you havne't
<n30n> is there a place incomplete downloads go so i can restart them
<Oddzball> Ok so i need a script?
<eobanb> Oddzball, nautilus is analogous to mac os x's finder, or windows xp's explorer
<nekostar> http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/
<gomek> remove 234 for kdm from sysv
<garryfre> Xp's Exploder.
<ma3cs> i do that
<nekostar> just one place to look :)
<ma3cs> and now ?
<gomek> alright, you should be good now
<gomek> exit sysv-rc-conf
<nekostar> anyone dual boot ubuntu and bsd in here ?
<Locke_> wow this is a huge sandwich
<francisco> hi, I am using gdm but I want to use kdm, what can I do?
<ma3cs> sorry for my english .... if i make some mistake
<ma3cs> i'm binladen
<ma3cs> :)
<gomek> sudo apt-get install kdm  maybe?
<garryfre> Install KDE, then you can switch between.
<Locke_> hmm
<farous> francisco: sudp dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<mooseman089> hey
<farous> if it is installed already
<ma3cs> and now gomek ... jsut that ?
<francisco> farous: thanks!
<ma3cs> just that
<francisco> gomek: I already have it installed, I don't know how to use it, but now I guess I know, thanks
<gomek> @ma3cs that should be it.  if kdm is disabled for runlevels 2-4 and you're set to boot to runlevel 3, you should boot into a command prompt
<mooseman089> does anybody why/if ubuntu stops accepting connections after a lot?
<gomek> haha, alright  =)
<ma3cs> ok
<ma3cs> reboot and back
<gomek> k
<eobanb> mooseman089, 'accepting connections'??
<garryfre> A lot of what?
<mooseman089> yea meaning if i try to ssh, ftp, vnc or anything wont happen and will just drop
<ma3cs> gomek ... i can remove other app from here /.?
<gomek> what app
<ma3cs> bluez utils fro example
<mooseman089> i cant tell whats going to make it stop accepting connections and it was fine before
<CaptainMorgan> nekostar: notice where "Student Governement Association..." continues but you can't see it: http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/5130/12ul.png
<gomek> ah, from sysv-rc-conf, yes, you can disable those apps
<CaptainMorgan> and the window is maximized
<gomek> be careful what you disable
<ma3cs> of course
<CaptainMorgan> the above message list also does it too
<n30n> ok someone please help me using wine with World of Warcraft
<gomek> brb
<gwark> hi.   does dapper have a partition manager ?
<ma3cs> qtparted
<Seveas> gwark, gparted (gnome) or qtparted (kde)
<n30n> ok someone please help me using wine with World of Warcraft
<mooseman089> eoband any ideas?
<gwark> thankyou Seveas
<nekostar> CaptainMorgan, k looking
<prwlr> what package do i need in breezy to play encrypted dvd's?
<garryfre> I have no idea on how to help you with wine using world of warcraft.
<Scrippie> interest
<gomek> back
<KrisWood> n30n: try joining #winehq
<gomek> @prwlr libdvdcss i think
<IcemanV9> uh? root-tail doesn't work?!?
<nekostar> oic CaptainMorgan on the summary thing..
<n30n> garryfre: can you make wine stop crashing when i try to go to the audio tab?
<CaptainMorgan> aye
<CaptainMorgan> trying to get message draft as well.. cuz it does the same thing
<garryfre> I hate wine, Plese don't ask me about wine, cedega. Sorry, I never had any luck with them.
<IcemanV9> well, i meant i don't see anything on the desktop from root-tail. :/
<nekostar> hm
<prwlr> libdvdcss has no installation candidate...
<CaptainMorgan> nekostar: very frustrating..
<gomek> you need to enable universe/multiverse
<CaptainMorgan> nekostar: something can't read an important piece of an email..
<gwark> cedega, wine ... bah just use windows for gaming
<CaptainMorgan> sometimes
<n30n> KrisWood: That room is dead
<eobanb> !tell prwlr about restricted
<garryfre> They leave hidden trash and config stuff hanging around even after uninstall, they stomp on eachother.
<Unintentional> hey, does anyone know how to get a script to run on boot, if it's not a daemon?
<eobanb> n30n, http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=1922
<eobanb> version 1.10.x seems to run fairly well
<prwlr> eobanb, got it, libdvdread3 scripts...
<prwlr> im dumb
<KenSentMe> !tell garryfre about cron
<mooseman089> unintentional session preferences?
<KrisWood> n30n: it's the official Wine channel, it's the only place you're gonna find help, just be patient
<gomek> eh, what are these !tell things?
<eobanb> !tell gomek about ubotu
<garryfre> I admit it's been a while since I tried wine/cedega.
<eobanb> ;)
<Samus_Aran> is there some way that I can change the preemption model and so on ?  I realise after switching to the latest K7 kernel that my multiseat setup is unusable ... when one person moves their mouse, the other persons desktop freezes up, heh
<farous> !tell prwlr abotu restrictedformats
<farous> !tell prwlr about restrictedformats
<gomek> oh nice
<nekostar> http://www.freeemailtutorials.com/mozillaThunderbird/thunderbirdInterface.cwd
<zhang127> hi
<nekostar> CaptainMorgan, seems that panes misconfigured somehow..
<KenSentMe> !tell Unintentional about cron
<Samus_Aran> on the earlier kernel version which was the 386 one, it didn't have this issue
<KenSentMe> garryfre: sorry, wrong person
<zhang127> why?
<CaptainMorgan> nekostar: any source file I can readjust?
<Unintentional> mooseman089: do you know if those scripts are run as the user or as root?
<zhang127> sorry
<ma3cs> thanks GOMEK
<nekostar> can you unmaximize thunderbird and move a bit to the left of your screen and just extend thunderbird to the right to see if that ends at some point >?
<garryfre> KenSentMe np.
<ma3cs> working .................
<Unintentional> cron, eh?
<mooseman089> not sure
<drix> guys... im here!
<drix> guys... im new here!
<mooseman089> i just use it to start xchat ;)
<gwark> i do hear games that do run in wine/cedega, run better than withing windows
<zhang127> ?
<gomek> well, guys, bbl
<zhang127> ?
<zhang127> lk
<redeye> morning
<nekostar> seems like it thinks it should be a little bigger.... or osmething
<CaptainMorgan> nekostar: right
<nekostar> *something .//// mornin redeye
<UNH2LY> hey everyone
<DShepherd> since I updated gnome to gnome2.14.2 some of my buttons have funny colours. on hover. they go away though
<nekostar> sup UNH2LY
<ma3cs> "other client happy"
<mooseman089> so does anybody know about my connection issue?
<DShepherd> DShepherd: anyone now how to fix that?
<drix> im need some help on how to connect on evolution mail?
<drix> im need some help on how to connect on evolution mail?
<nekostar> mooseman089, eh?
<YoussefAssad> Am I the only one who is unable to sign up on ubuntuforums.org? No matter what username I give it, it says that name is already registered.
<n30n> eobanb: i have done what that says so many times i want to barf all over you
<CaptainMorgan> nekostar: yes - minimizing it and moving to the left and then resizing it I can see te right hand portion
<ma3cs> someone use BOINC ?
<CaptainMorgan> P.i.A
<n30n> oebanb: lol
<UNH2LY> nekostar, ntm, looking for some solutions in the way of graphics with a VIA chipset
<nekostar> ok after doing that does it let you resize that one panel CaptainMorgan ?
<KenSentMe> ma3cs: i have used it
<KenSentMe> ma3cs: on debian
<ma3cs> what proc use ?
<ma3cs> me too
<redeye> having strange problems with thunderbird; i got 3 accounts on my notebook, and in one, thunderbird displays html mails badly, though the html code is correct (if i copy and paste it to a html file). any hints?
<mooseman089> nekostar for some reason recently ubuntu will randomly stop accepting connections like ssh, ftp, http, and vnc for no known reason
<KenSentMe> ma3cs: don't know anymore
<Madpilot> YoussefAssad, there's 125,000+ members on ubuntuforums - keep trying ;)
<drix> im need some help on how to connect on evolution mail? what are the following steps?
<drix> im need some help on how to connect on evolution mail? what are the following steps?
<nekostar> mooseman089, it just kills the net kinda and then eventually lets it back ?
<CaptainMorgan> nekostar: doesn't work
<nekostar> damn CaptainMorgan
<YoussefAssad> Madpilot: Friend, I have. I've tried with variants like YoussefAssadQWERTY which I'm guessing woudn't be registered
<farous> drix ask once then wait
<nekostar> can you make your screen a higher resolution ?
<garryfre> !evolution
<ubotu> hmm... evolution is an e-mail client. It comes with Ubuntu.
<eobanb> !tell nekostar about fixres
<CaptainMorgan> nekostar:  seems like a bug.... no? think it might have somethin to do with ext's?
<KenSentMe> drix: don't repeat yourself, what have you done and what is the problem?
<garryfre> LoL
<nekostar> not so fast on the trigger there eobanb
<Guilt> hello
* YoussefAssad tries ubuntuforums.org with a browser other than firefox; never know
<nekostar> CaptainMorgan, mebbie...
<mooseman089> nekostar if i still have a active connection like vnc session its fine but if i try to start another it just times out and nothing happens
<Madpilot> YoussefAssad, I'm surprised that just your current nick doesn't work, actually - there's a channel for the forums - #ubuntuforums - you might want to try there
<nekostar> i just dont know :/
<iiiears> Hello guilt
<nekostar> i use evolution :D
<Guilt> hello, iiiears :D
<drix> yes... but how can i use it?
<Guilt> i use thunderbird!
<nekostar> mooseman089, yeah im familiar with that.. but the other person i know who has that is on windows
<nekostar> :/
<YoussefAssad> Madpilot: I was surprised too, but then my first reaction was "Oh, one of my boys is probably fooling around"
<Guilt> YoussefAssad, lynx?
<YoussefAssad> Madpilot: thanks for the link, I'll try that!
<mooseman089> any idea of a log i could check or some hint that would let me fix it?
<Guilt> nekostar, evolution is good
<nekostar> seems so :)
<iiiears> Thunderbird Email Client - Evolution complains too much about this and that
<Guilt> that is what i used before i used thunderbird
<YoussefAssad> Guilt: I'm using FF, but will try probably konq
<nekostar> mooseman089, unfortunately your above me...
<gomek> anyone have any clue how i register my name here so i can /msg people?
<Guilt> later i found it easier to mount my windows partition and import the thunderbird profile in windows
<nekostar> gomek, yeah
<bimberi> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<eobanb> gomek, /msg nickserv help
<farous> YoussefAssad: perhaps an extension you use like noscript
<mooseman089> nekostar what do you mean above you?
<nekostar> -NickServ- /msg NickServ help <command>.
<nekostar> er
<gomek> i tried, but for some reason he isn't responding hehe
<nekostar> /msg nickserv register password email
<iiiears> gomek /msg NICKSERV help  or help IDENTIFY
<nekostar> ~_~
<nekostar> mooseman089, i mean i dont know how to help you on that. :/
<gomek> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<nekostar> i recommend also making a thread about it in the forums
<nekostar> !forums
<nekostar> !forum
<ubotu> from memory, forum is try asking your question at the ubuntu web forums at http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<iiiears> no way i know of to reclaim a password so write it down.
<mooseman089> nekostar ok sorry to bother you
<YoussefAssad> farous: erm, nope. Not usig that extension, but I'll try with another browser anyhw
<nekostar> mooseman089, all good... i hope you figure it out.. unless its your modem starting to take a crap of course :/
* CaptainMorgan considers trying evolution....
<nekostar> CaptainMorgan, i highly recommend it.
<nekostar> its very stable etc.
<nekostar> :)
<mooseman089> lol no modem here just a 100MBps nic and my trusty lan ;)
<iiiears> CaptainMorgan: Thunderbird Mozilla Thunderbird - lol
<YoussefAssad> Evolution is okay up to the point where you want to use it with exchange
<nekostar> mooseman089, your connected to the net somehow lol
<mooseman089> yup
<nekostar> res-cmts.sm.ptd.net
* IcemanV9 have no problem with evolution or thunderbird
<nekostar> thats residential neh? :D
<YoussefAssad> erm, both are memory hogs
<nekostar> so there's a modem in the house :D
<mooseman089> yea the extremely annoying ptd.net
<iiiears> YoussefAssad: Nah - RAM hog is the polite term.
* CaptainMorgan notes the Ubuntu project starta is a millionaire??
<crimsun> multimillionaire, yes.
<nekostar> YoussefAssad, evolution + exchange == bad ?
* CaptainMorgan thanks dev's for improving wireless in Dapper.. thanks ya
<nekostar> very multi
<eobanb> more like exchange == bad
<nekostar> :D
<YoussefAssad> nekostar: it works, don't get me wrong. But evolution stopped being stable when I added the exchange account
<nekostar> eobanb, agreed lol
<mooseman089> k i need to get some sleep or im going to be dead tomorrow
<mooseman089> cya guys
<garryfre> Tha'ts why I call it Microslop Oaflook
<nekostar> mooseman089, make the thread at the forums first
<iiiears> Show a little love for the cause. - bandwidth costs real money. even a millionaire needs a little help. - lol
<nekostar> you might have an answer when you get up :)
<KyoLptp`> I figured out why some flash movies don't work properly.
<nekostar> garryfre, nice lol
<Guilt> Why? :)
<nekostar> KyoLptp`, o?
<mooseman089> hmm maybe but i still think i need to test more
<KyoLptp`> The latest version of Macromedia Flash for linux = 7
<garryfre> nekostar :)
<KyoLptp`> The Flash required for newer movies = 8
<nekostar> !restricted formats
<ubotu> methinks restricted formats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or '!codecs'
<nekostar> KyoLptp`, i recommend you read that page
<nekostar> go towards the bottom and read about the second way to install it :D
<mooseman089> nite all
<medulla> hey... what are the torrent programs yall are using?
<KrisWood> well, it looks like I'm going back to windows after all :-/
<KyoLptp`> nekostar, why?
<mooseman089> medulla azureus
<nekostar> read to find out :D
<garryfre> I got my videos working, but the sound and video was out of sync. I'd hear the sentence, then see their lips move saying the sentence. It was like watching that police academy trampoline fight scene. Totally hilarious.
<medulla> is it as memory usage heavy in ubuntu as it was in windows?
<iiiears> crimsun - What file keeps track of the gnome panel settings?
<polpak> garryfre: did you follow the instructions on the restricted wiki about sound issues?
<KyoLptp`> Second way?
<crimsun> iiiears: probably a gconf key or several. I'm not a gconf guru, sorry.
<Oddzball> Hey guys I am editing the xorg.conf
<mooseman089> medulla not that i have noticed but i rarely download torrents if i need somethng i have easynews but when i do its fine
<YoussefAssad> Okay, ubuntuforums.org is b0rked. Won't register me even with konqueror
<garryfre> polpak Used easybuntu to install them.
<iiiears> crimsun - Thanks.
<medulla> easynews?
<Oddzball> What is the common HorizSync for an LCD?
<mooseman089> usenet service
<polpak> garryfre: ah.. well then that's probably the problem
<KrisWood> I beg of you, members of the community, please can anyone help me to find a way to install and run 3d studio max in ubuntu so I don't need to go back to windows?
<polpak> garryfre: read the wiki
<KyoLptp`> "sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/*flash* /opt/firefox/plugins " <-- that?
* nekostar sighs
<nekostar> no
<mooseman089> there is a $10 monthly fee but its totally worth it
<medulla> ya... i dont quite understand usenet yet...?
<nekostar> the install of the windows macromedia flash
<nekostar> :)
<garryfre> polpak I actually kind of like it this way.
<docta_v> KrisWood: you might be able to do it with crossover office...otherwise there's always vmware
<polpak> KrisWood: contact the developers and tell them to write cross platform software
<nekostar> mooseman089, indeed ive heard that hte newsgroups are great
<polpak> KrisWood: or learn to use Blender
<andres> have a problem in dapper using amsn, help ppl :)
<mooseman089> beyond great
<mooseman089> i have never seen a download faster then those from easynews
<nekostar> i however am irc/torrent based and ive found that a few 100mbit servers help things right along :D
<KyoLptp`> I don't see anything about Windows there...
<mooseman089> medulla http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usenet
<llama32> after changing the balance in XMMS, my sound has stopped working completely [even after reboot] , with both ALSA and OSS drivers... any ideas?
<KrisWood> docta_v: the installer won't even run for me in crossover office
<medulla> well my dl's max out my bandwidth fine with torrents...
<medulla> so i think im fine =/
<mooseman089> nekostar but those servers have ssl encryption?
<nekostar> i typically run a ratio of 6-60 on torrents
<nekostar> mooseman089, eh ?
<nekostar> thats on the client end.
<mooseman089> all my downloads on easynews are fully ssl encrypted
<KrisWood> polpak: I have a feeling the developers would tell me were I can stick my request, and it wouldn't be pleasant. I can't use blender for what I need to do.
<iiiears> llama - Maybe two plugins for the same type of file??
<andres> have a problem in dapper using amsn, help ppl ! prv those can help please!
<mooseman089> and they policy is no logs whatsoever
<nekostar> azureus even supports ssl packets
<mooseman089> their*
<nekostar> ya sounds great
<polpak> KrisWood: well then don't buy their software
<mooseman089> it does?
<nekostar> im thinking about picking something like that up :)
<KyoLptp`> moose, what do you have to hide? lol
<nekostar> cummon KyoLptp` lol
<KyoLptp`> downloading from the wrong newsgroup?
<polpak> KrisWood: there are plenty of cross platform gui libs, and opengl does 3d graphics fine on any OS
<nekostar> no such thing ~_^
<mooseman089> kyolptp if it comes with it why not use it?
<KyoLptp`> no such thing as what, the wrong newsgroup?
<nekostar> yup
<KyoLptp`> I'm not talking about warez
<nekostar> unless you get caught
<mooseman089> lol
<nekostar> :D
<KrisWood> polpak: I don't buy it, my employer does, I use it because they tell me to.
<wazzu> Has anyone's free Dapper CDs showed up?
<mooseman089> k im going to leave now
<polpak> KrisWood: well then your employer should also be buying you windows
<nekostar> wazzu, why not just dl the iso ?
<andres> have a problem in dapper using amsn, help ppl ! prv those can help please!
<KyoLptp`> and you never have to worry about "getting caught" in regards to warez
* KrisWood grumbles
<nekostar> andres, eh ?
<wazzu> Slow dialup.
<KyoLptp`> neko, can you explain this flash thing to me please?
<n30n> !3d
<nekostar> ah
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, n30n
<nekostar> KyoLptp`, ya one sec
<nekostar> !restricted formats
<ubotu> restricted formats is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or '!codecs'
<nekostar> andres, installing now
<polpak> KrisWood: it's not magic. They used closed source API's that are only available under 1 OS. We can't magically make everything work w/o any assistance/cooperation from the developers
<andres> it is strange, get it from repositories and from official website, is says starting, and never start, leaves proces with "whish amsn" hangin
<KrisWood> polpak: yes but there is no open source alternative for high end modeling applications, and I'm sick of windows' bullshit
<KrisWood> thus the much grumbling I shall do
<KrisWood> me proceedes to grumble
<slimspace> anyone have a bt848-based TV tuner working in Ubuntu?
<spikeb> heh
<spikeb> KrisWood: yeah i suppose if you're running high end stuff running it in an emulator isn't much of an option
<nekostar> andres, killall amsn
<KyoLptp`> well kris, just use windows
<polpak> KrisWood: have you seen/used blender?
<nekostar> then open terminal and then start from there
<arigo> windows isn't so bad :)
<nekostar> KyoLptp`, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Shockwave
<nekostar> shockwave i meant :/
<nekostar> mebbie that would work better ?
<KrisWood> I've heard of people getting it to work in cedega, but the sources for that seem to be poorly documented and I don't feel like subscribing unless I know it's good
<andres> do that, and problem
<KyoLptp`> I don't think so, neko
<andres> still there
<KyoLptp`> the problem is, the latest version of flash for linux is 7
<spikeb> dont use cedega for non-gaming apps, use crossover office instead.
<spikeb> and they will tell you if it works o rnot.
<spikeb> or not.
<KyoLptp`> and the latest version out is 8, but that's only on windows
<andres> in fact, kill -9 xxx the number of the wish process
<KrisWood> polpak: I've tried blender, I can't get used to the interface, and my employer uses a proprietary 3dsmax plugin to export to their 3d application
<iiiears> windows is fine for games. - Just don't put it on a network. - It'll melt down in close contact with malware
<Lukian> hmm
<polpak> KrisWood: sounds like bad business to so closely couple yourself with one vendor
<medulla> not true... theres allways enough spyware to download and make you think your secure on windows...
<SurfnKid> iiiears: hehe exactly
<polpak> iiiears: too bad most games now are network games ;p
<iiiears> or need DirectX
<polpak> iiiears: anyway there are plenty of good linux games
<medulla> like what?
<iiiears> UT2k4 - linux
<KyoLptp`> and?
<polpak> medulla: quake, doom, Ut2004, savage, the upcoming savage2, vendetta online, NWN
<SurfnKid> iiiears: how big is the install?
<nekostar> andres, what happens when you try to start it from the terminal ?
<SurfnKid> iiiears: takes 5gb on WXP
<SurfnKid> iiiears: ive got barely 5 left on linux partition
<iiiears> Surfinkid 5 CDs for 2004
<polpak> medulla: tribal trouble
<CaptainMorgan> nekostar: !
<nekostar> CaptainMorgan, eh ?
<medulla> wow... quake...
<polpak> medulla: those are all the commercial ones
<CaptainMorgan> nekostar:  it was an extension... Suncult or Foxclocks...
<CaptainMorgan> uninstalled it and it's fine now
<SurfnKid> iiiears: i got the dvd with the 5 in there
<CaptainMorgan> ;)
<polpak> medulla: quake 1, 2, 3 and 4
<nekostar> LOL
<nekostar> thats great CaptainMorgan :) if you would make a post about it in the forums that would document it better :)
<medulla> lol... NO only Quake 1...
<SurfnKid> just wonder about it installed under linux
<andres> have a problem in dapper using amsn, help ppl ! prv those can help please!
<nekostar> andres, dammit
<iiiears> Surfinkid - Me too. They threw in some nice extras. Editors and divx walkthroughs
<medulla> man... hes never gonna get help...
<polpak> medulla: um.. all the quakes work natively in linux
<nekostar> im trying to help you and your not responding
<nekostar> ~_~
<nekostar> RESPOND ALREADY
<CaptainMorgan> nekostar: particular link? I don't frequent forums too much...
<nekostar> !FORUMS
<nekostar> er sorry bout the caps
<nekostar> lol
<nekostar> !forum
<ubotu> I heard forum is try asking your question at the ubuntu web forums at http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<nekostar> :)
<SurfnKid> iiiears: yeah, i use it only under windows to avoid graphics installation issues, but i have to try it under linux, now that ive got the glx card running well
<medulla> well... im off to look for these magikal games you speak of...
<polpak> nekostar: he wants you to private message him, that way he doesn't have to actually listen to the channel
<nekostar> andres, no problems here so deal with it
<nekostar> polpak, not happening
<polpak> medulla: and when I said doom I meant doom 3
<nekostar> :)
<iiiears> Doom 3 has a linux port.
<nekostar> hm amsn is actually quite smooth :)
<Oddzball> Aug, I am having a hell of a time getting an external monitor to work with Ubuntu..
<polpak> iiiears: I know that's what I was saying
<nekostar> Oddzball, what about this monitor ?
<SurfnKid> nekostar: i cant get emoticons under breezy going, just dapper
<medulla> as opposed to an internal monitor? what good would that do you... unless you had a plexi case...
<Oddzball> It just doesnt display anything, its not getting a signal
<Oddzball> And I am running a notebook so when i say external i mean the LCD screen, versus my notebook screen
<KyoLptp`> lol
<KyoLptp`> is there a linux port of Half Life 2?
<medulla> man... clear panel lapy... sweet
<andres> nekostar: got my msg_
<medulla> lol
<andres> ?
<nekostar> andre, im not taking pm's from you
<nekostar> and no i didnt
<iiiears> KyoLptp`: No, Though it will run with Cedega. Transgaming.
<SurfnKid> i need to get half life
<Oddzball> neko, i edited xorg.conf to look like this..
<andres> ok thanks for nothing :P
<prwlr> Oddzball, have you tried another OS on that LCD? does it run?
<KrisWood> wtf, dapper doesn't come with cvs?
<KyoLptp`> The last time I tried Cedega was with Jedi Academy
<nekostar> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel! Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting long texts as it does not distrupt the channel. You might also want to install the "webboard" package from Universe.
<KyoLptp`> And I could barely navigate the menus much less start a game.
<nekostar> Oddzball, paste there
<nekostar> :D
<eobanb> KrisWood, what percent of users do you think use cvs?
<iiiears> Oddzball: "Xinerama" ??
<nekostar> sudo apt-get install cvs
<nekostar> ~_~
<eobanb> KrisWood, and what percent of users that DO use cvs wouldnt know how to install it with one simple apt-get install
<eobanb> KrisWood, there's a reason Ubuntu can fit on one CD :)
<KyoLptp`> Now, that was just the Quake 3 engine. I don't want to think about running Source through that...
<Oddzball> http://www.granneman.com/techinfo/linux/installation/dualheadhowto.htm
<nekostar> /ignore andres
<KyoLptp`> And what's with all the apt-get this, apt-get that?
<nekostar> Oddzball, what vid card
<eobanb> !tell KyoLptp` about apt
<konfuzed> well that dappe install seems to be off to a good start
<polpak> KyoLptp`: I think Jedi knight2 has a linux port
<KyoLptp`> Why don't you guys just recommend Synaptic? lol
<KyoLptp`> I know about apt, lol
<Oddzball> radeon mobility 9700, i am runing off the DVI port on the back of the notebook
<garryfre> Cedega is an oriental word for the special sort of Ki required to send one's fist through the front of a monitor and out the back. See Jidi.Darkside.
<polpak> KyoLptp`: cause it's hard to instruct someone how to navigate through synaptic
<nekostar> ah
<KyoLptp`> No.
<KyoLptp`> Just tell them to search for what they want/need
<eobanb> KyoLptp`, because it's easier to say 'sudo apt-get whatever' instead of 'open System, then Synaptic, then choose the whatever category, and then choose whatever, check the box, and hit apply'
<nekostar> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Monitors <<--- best dual howto i know of
<KyoLptp`> :(
<Etheri> command line apt-get is far easier than synaptic when you're only getting a few packages
<prwlr> and using the term is much much cooler than a gui thingy :p
<KyoLptp`> Yeah, but it's still good to know that Synaptic is there
<garryfre> cli junkies! :)
<iiiears> apt is nice synaptic is better if you install something and have second thoughts about it.
<eobanb> KyoLptp`, that's fine, use synaptic.  no one is saying you must use apt
<eobanb> iiiears, apparently you have not heard of apt-get remove
<konfuzed> wow 12 minutes to copy files
<nekostar> ............
<nekostar> so is deborphan eobanb
<nekostar> :D
<Oddzball> Also re-emerge your window manager with the xinerama USE flag. <<?? What the hell does that mean?
<eobanb> Oddzball, that's for gentoo..
<Oddzball> oh
<iiiears> emerge is a suse thing no?
<eobanb> uh, no.
<iiiears> ah gentoo
<Oddzball> Well I have Section "ServerFlags"
<Oddzball>   Option      "Xinerama"  "ON"
<Oddzball> EndSection
<Oddzball> so what else am i doing wrong
<medulla> ok... is there an "ipconfig /all" like command for ubuntu?
<Hoxzer> is there any commands that could fix my system if it seems to be broken because of the update :/
<eobanb> medulla, ifconfig
<medulla> thx
<KyoLptp`> awesome
<KyoLptp`> the border's disappeared in all of my windows
<KyoLptp`> damn glitchy aiglx
<medulla> has anyone used 3ddesktop?
<eobanb> KyoLptp`, aiglx is alpha-stage software
<Oddzball> bah, ill figure it out tommorrow
<Oddzball> thanks guys
<KyoLptp`> well, I know
<prwlr> Hoxzer, have you looked into Synaptic broken packages?
<iiiears> G'nite Oddz
<Hoxzer> prwlr: well synaptic usually whines if there is broken packages
<prwlr> Hoxzer, what's broken anyway
<Hoxzer> prwlr: well, gedit crashes and file-roller crashes and everything seems just to be broken
<Hoxzer> like the desktop ...
<medulla> ok... i put an old harddrive in... and it says it wasnt able to mount it?
<Hoxzer> when azureus tries to notice something with a popup I can't close it
<medulla> any quick fix?
<Hoxzer> also synaptic whines about somethings not working after every package install
<medulla> anyone still here?
<terrapen> So, I'm new to Ubuntu...I've been using BSD for a long while...when can I expect to see this new kernel be released through the software update system?
<Flannel> terrapen: october
<ZDUX> Hi, can I ask for some help mounting a DVD ?
<terrapen> I'd build it myself but I don't think I'm supposed to do that sort of thing with Ubuntu :)
<magic> Hi guys!
<eobanb> welcome, magic
<magic> hey I got a little problem
<eobanb> ask away.
<mada> shoot
<magic> my video does not look good at all.
<magic> it looks too bright
<iiiears> terrapen - BSD is fun. compared to dentistry. - grin
<eobanb> too bright?
<magic> yes
<mada> magic: desktop or laptop?
<ZDUX> I'm getting an error message mount: no medium found error: could not execute pmount
<magic> desktop
<eobanb> magic, i assume you've tried adjusting your monitor's controls
<magic> is an hp pavillion 513c
<mada> magic: lcd panel or crt monitor?
<terrapen> well, it's simple and works well...but none of the BSDs support this new Dell laptop that work gave me...so I tried Ubuntu...and I really like it
<terrapen> will it really take 4 months to get a kernel upgrade?
<eobanb> four months? no, i really doubt that.
<terrapen> Well, I /am/ two versions behind now
<mada> terrapen: yeah, after dapper was released it took 2 weeks for a kernel upgrade
<magic> I tried all of that, all the still pctures look ok, but once I play video is not good.
<medulla> i have the same issue as ZDUX... but mine is a harddrive, not a DVD
<terrapen> haven't seen a 2.6.16
<Flannel> terrapen: well, kernel will change with the next upgrade.  each release versions are fixed (save bugfixes)
<terrapen> splice sounds appealing
<eobanb> terrapen, is there something specific in .16 or .17 that you need?
<mada> ah, i'm in .15
<iiiears> 2.6.17 was released this week wasn't it?
<ZDUX> medulla, do you think it is a problem with ubuntu? I can mount with windows
<terrapen> eobanb, I wanted to try splice
<eobanb> iiiears, correct
<mada> iiiears: yup
<ZDUX> maybe we should report it as an error
<terrapen> I can wait.  My first linux kernel was, I believe, 0.96
<medulla> i doubt its a problem with ubuntu...
<terrapen> I just thought that splice() sounded neat
<medulla> i really doubt its an ubuntu error, we just dont know what to do...
<magic> mada, in windows all the videos look great.
<iiiears> Give me the kernel that supports wireless. - then is the time to get excited.
<magic> I got a dual boot.
<Flannel> terrapen: but yeah, it doesn't take four months to add it, it just won't be in dapper, it'll be in Edgy though.
<terrapen> not that it will do much for laptop users, though....
<ZDUX> medulla: any theroy on it?
<terrapen> iiiears: what wireles?
<medulla> ZDUX: did you install the DVD rom before or after you installed ubuntu?
<mada> magic: its probably a config file or just a setting ... your running ubuntu (not kubuntu or xubuntu)?
<terrapen> Flannel, I see...
<ZDUX> umm,,, I don't remember
<magic> mada, actually xubuntu.
<iiiears> Digg has a blurb on a company releasing code for native wireless support.
<ZDUX> medulla: actually both, I reinstalled ubuntu for antoher reason and it still doesn't work
<terrapen> Is xubuntu anything more than ubuntu with Xfce?  Am I missing somethign?
<mada> magic: ahhhh ... damn, i don't know what config tool XFCE4 offers off the top of my head, lemme check something
<terrapen> iiiears: for what?
<spikeb> terrapen: not really. it's xfce instead of gnome, and different apps, and it's already configured. that's about it
<magic> mada, what about if I upgrade to ubuntu desktop, can that help?
<ZDUX> actually, I don't understand ubuntu. I used debian before, I don't see how it is different or easier
<ZDUX> I'm pretty new to linux maybe I just haven't run across the differences
<medulla> s there anyone else here who can help?
<terrapen> I just put Xfce on regular Ubuntu and I'm happy
<terrapen> I really want to try wmii though
<terrapen> http://wmii.de/
<terrapen> I really prefer keyboard-driven WMs
<Hoxzer> btw has somebody here tried amd64 version of ubuntu 6.06?
<spikeb> that might be in the repos, have you checked?
<mada> magic: like switching from xubuntu to ubuntu? ... it might, there might be some auto detection that didnt happen because you went an alternate route
<terrapen> spike, I've only checked in the default repository that comes set up by default in the synaptic package manager
<medulla> mada: do you know about any issues with drives not mounting?
<terrapen> again, I'm really new to Ubuntu and come from a build-it-yourself world :P
<medulla> "error: could not execute pmount"
<magenet> Hello, i installed some smb and nfs stuff when i clicked shared folders now i cant see my other windows pc it keeps asking user n pass and i put it and it dont let me in.
<iiiears> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Coming_soon:_Native_Wi-Fi_support_for_Linux
<gatita_linea_15> olaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<gatita_linea_15> alguien dela linea????
<terrapen> ZDUX, my impressions (as a new Ubuntu user) are that Ubuntu has a nice graphical installer, has a well thought out default wm setup, and has a more active user community
<mada> medulla: never heard of the error ... lemme look something up
<terrapen> and a pretty friendly community at that
<iiiears> someone ?? line?
<iiiears> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<gatita_linea_15> olaaa
<terrapen> Native?  how is it not native already?
<gatita_linea_15> alguien dela lineaaa
<magenet> >.>
<Madpilot> gatita_linea_15, /join #ubuntu-es
<iiiears> We will help - but espanol isn't the primero lingua aqui.
<mada> medulla: what exactly are you trying to do when you get this error?
<terrapen> only the binary blob firmwares would be non-native
<magic> para espanol oprima el 2  =)
<mjb> Hey I have a phone with a usb flash... It comes up as device unknown on the manager Is there any generic driver I can set up for basic file io?
<terrapen> magic: haha
<iiiears> terrapen: It is a kernal interface to ease the pain for developers.
<medulla> mada: this link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive helps my problem im pretty sure... but if you can find one that does the same thing for DVD roms for ZDUX...
<terrapen> magic, you must be from south texas, too :)
<magic> mada, just wondering, if I switch to ubuntu, I can always go back to xubuntu right?
<Flannel> magic: yep.
<magic> north texas
<terrapen> ah
<mada> magic: sure can
<terrapen> <--- from San Antonio, lives in Utah
<mjb> any takers on my usb q?
<gatita_linea_15> olaaa
<gatita_linea_15> aiii
<medulla> im from Grapevine Tx yall... not too far from dallas
<gatita_linea_15> alguien dela lineaaa
<magenet> ubuntu shud make a "restore point system" lmao for idiots like me
<magic> OK I'll do the switch.
<Davo_Dinkum> hi ppl
<iiiears> magenet:"mondo" is close to it but not quite there.
<magic> go mavs!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Davo_Dinkum> wats ur usb q mjb?
<medulla> stfu...
<magic> oh sorry.
<medulla> =(
<magic> wrong chatroom
<mada> medulla: i'm in Huntsville, TX
<mjb> I have an erricson mobile with a flash I was hoping to get it mounted
<magic> Fort Worth TX
<iiiears> mada - rocket city.
<magenet> cool
<mjb> it's coming up as unknown devixe in the manager
<Davo_Dinkum> so ur upgrading the firmware?
<magenet> my smb keeps asking me for user domain and pass i put the correct info nothing happens
<mada> iiiears: w00t
<mjb> no errors when I tail the messages log
<mada> magic: my g/f lives in burleson ... errr, is from there, we live together now (we both attend Sam Houston State)
<albert> hi all !
<mjb> Any ideas Dave_Dinkum?
<albert> does ubuntu has stuffs that's able to play commercial dvds in it's installation CDs ?
<albert> (just asking, never used ubuntu before) =)
<mjb> on a side note how do I direct messages to specific users on xchat
<magic> mada, that's awsome, you guys are the first people I know that use linux in Texas, no one else.
<Davo_Dinkum> xchat? wat os are you using mjb?
<iiiears> ubotu tell about albert !restrictedformats
<mjb> erm  ubuntu...
<albert> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> see !restricted
<mjb> its the default irc
<albert> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. This page's intent is to enable you to play most non-free media formats that are not DRM encoded. Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats.
<Davo_Dinkum> cant u just click on the user u wanna talk to, mjb?
<mada> magic: she doesn't but i have been a debian user for 5 years and then i just switched to ubuntu for my desktop when dapper released ... i actually have the debian swirl tattooed on me, i live for linux
<mjb> is that it?
<D1> !FreeFormats
<ubotu> There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<magic> mada, cool
<albert> ubotu, thanks for the info .. if you're a bot, you're a very intelligent one indeed
<ubotu> pas de quoi, albert
<Davo_Dinkum> if the DVD doesnt have CSS, u can play it without using non-free software, right?
<iiiears> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<Davo_Dinkum> mjb: probably. its worth a shot
<Flannel> mjb: you need to be registered to send private messages on freenode
<albert> no you're not a bot :)
<pc22> i installed ubuntu as server how do i put xfce?
<albert> i'm currently using suse 10. and it's default xmms cant even play mp3s without installing mad packages ..
<HedgeMage> pc22: apt-get install xfce
<mjb> okidoki... anyway any tricks to get this usb device mounted?
<iiiears> apt-get  xfce-desktop ??
<Flannel> pc22: apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<albert> the xine, kaffeine, totem cant play dvds
<mada> magic: :) yeah ... i am slowly becoming lazy with linux as i get into higher level computer science courses, hence the move to ubuntu ... i just like shit to function for me
<pc22> cool
<HedgeMage> pc22: what Flannel said is probably the one you're looking for if you want the whole shebang
<iiiears> mada - Former gentoo user?
<caHEk> HI
<cat> hey what kernel does ubuntu used on installation?
<Flannel> cat: which version of ubuntu?
<iiiears> I386
<pc22> thanks\
<cat> drapper
<pc22> thanks Flannel
<mada> iiiears: i tried it, but no ... former debian user ... for roughly 5 years, but i have tried everything from slackware to redhat and from gentoo to suse
<Flannel> cat: it's dapper, and it uses 2.6.15.6
<caHEk> on my ubuntu max resolution 1024x768. How can i do 1280X1024 ?
<iiiears> mada - the single CD install hooked me.
<Davo_Dinkum> hows debian? is it as easy as ubuntu to install?
<mada> caHEk: edit your X config file
<Flannel> !tell caHEk about resolution
<Davo_Dinkum> caHEk: did u restart ur PC? that worked for me
<mada> iiiears: the fact that it is everything that i use on debian and is configed completely for the desktop and still gives me apt-get totally sold me
<magic> I played for almost a year with the live CD, I just installed xubuntu the day 6.06 was released, being not a pro in computers, it was really easy to install, and I like it.
<ZDUX> can someone help me mount a dvd ?
<KeithWeisshar> why does the ubuntu desktop cd overwrote both the mbr and embr that is used for BootIt NG from terabyteunlimited.com
<KeithWeisshar> it overwrites the bootit MBR and EMBR without asking when installing grub
<Davo_Dinkum> anyone using ubuntu on an EFI based machine?
<iiiears> KeithWeisshar: You can choose not to change your mbr as part of the install.
<KeithWeisshar> BootIt NG allows more than 4 partitions to be created using the EMBR.
<magic> See you later partners.
<Davo_Dinkum> cya
<KeithWeisshar> the desktop cd doesn't provide the option where to install the boot loader
<mada> magic: yeah, ubuntu is uber easy to use for anyone which is why it has so much linux market share (so to speak) and it is still based on the power house that is debian ... w00t ;)
<magic> ah
<KeithWeisshar> it just installs to the MBR
<daaku> anyone know if what would be the difference between installing ubuntu using ubquity and installing it using debootstrap?
<ZDUX> mada: how is it easier? can you explain that to me?
<magic> mada, got to go man c u later.
<mada> later magic
<hd420> i just downloaded a file from a friend in UHA format... how do I play this file? VLC can't handle it, nor can real audio
<mada> ZDUX: how is ubuntu easier?
<KeithWeisshar> Do you have BootIt NG
<ZDUX> mada: yes
<Davo_Dinkum> hd: wats the file extension?
<ZDUX> mada: I've tried debia, mandriva, red hat, dsl
<hd420> Davo: "uha"
<mada> ZDUX: the entire install can be done from a graphical livecd and you don't even have to know what the bash shell is to make the entire OS fully functional and it auto checks for updates ... i just find all of that convenient for a desktop
<mada> ZDUX: my dual opteron server runs debian and always will, but for my desktop ... ubuntu is just more convenient
<KeithWeisshar> is there any way to configure the boot loader options on the graphical installer
<KeithWeisshar> it always installs grub to the MBR and EMBR without asking
<ZDUX> mada: is there anything else? I mean the directory structure or something ?
<ZDUX> mada: it just seems like I could set up any linuz to do that. I don't see the advantage (I'm new to linux, and I'm a programmer)
<mada> ZDUX: naw, directory struture is pretty standard and almost mirror image to debian, so its just firmiliar to me
<mada> ZDUX: well then download and try to install and manage slackware or gentoo during daily use and with doing updates and you will understand where i am coming from
<mada> ZDUX: i am a programmer :)
<ZDUX> mada: are the differences between distros don't seem very different to me. Just programs that come with it are different, or the package management is different
<ZDUX> mada: sorry I had a brain fart half way though the sentence
<aftertaf> ZDUX, package management differs with distros.
<ZDUX> I like apt-get
<mada> ZDUX: yup, thats pretty much the only difference, different people feel more comfortable with apt, some with yum, others with emerge ... so those will use what they like
<mada> ZDUX: no prob
<KrisWood> how do I open a .rar file?
<aftertaf> that and the /etc/rcx.d runlmevel system and hierarchy can chage too....
<killaz>  too bad enemy territory doesnt come in the ubuntu packages :D
<aftertaf> Kristophe, unrar.
<hd420> Kriswood: apt-get install unrar
<Davo_Dinkum> is that free software?
<aftertaf> lol enemy territory? no ;)
<aftertaf> unrar, 2 versions i think.
<killaz> it's free!
<KrisWood> hd420: thanks :)
<mada> ZDUX: the reason there are so many distros are what comes standard with different ones might cater to one user but not to another, along with the package management and even things like dsl for older machines ... each distro is still linux, but is just specifically different to the user it tries to cater to
<KeithWeisshar> I have a gateway and it messed up the f11 system recovery when i installed ubuntu from the desktop cd
<Davo_Dinkum> RAR is proprietary: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAR
<killaz> aftertaf: enemy territory is free.... :p
<KeithWeisshar> gateway uses a custom mbr for the system recovery
<mada> KeithWeisshar: no it didn't, you just didn't partition it correctly
<ZDUX> I don't get one thing about linux. If I have a few hard drives installed. Then I save a lot of files in my home directory, then I want to remove that hard drive from the computer., I never really know where the files in my home directory were saved. Is this correct?
<aftertaf> ZDUX, depends where home was mounted is all.
<mada> KeithWeisshar: no they don't, they just keep the recovery in a different partition ... i used to do tech support for them
<KeithWeisshar> it overwrites the gateway mbr
<hd420> how do i extract UHarc files?
<KeithWeisshar> when installing grub
<aftertaf> ZDUX, no c: d: e: f: g: , all in / like dns hierarchy.
<KeithWeisshar> the recovery partition is still there but the mbr is overwritten by grub
<mada> KeithWeisshar: yeah, but if the partition is detected and not overwritten, then it will be added to the grub config (in theory)
<mada> KeithWeisshar: oh, nvm ... i didn't read that right
<ZDUX> I see,, so I can insure that all of my files are on a specific hard drive then
<mada> KeithWeisshar: ok, do you know the label of the recovery partition?
<aftertaf> ZDUX, exactly.
<KeithWeisshar> recovery but it shows up as windows nt in the boot menu
<KeithWeisshar> the recovery partiton shows up as windows nt
<ZDUX> I've been reading about the new windows,, I really don't like it. If I wanted a macintosh I would just get a macintosh
<aftertaf> ZDUX, with 3gb ram needed,right?
<mada> KeithWeisshar: ohhh ok, then you just need to change the label to say "Gateway Recovery Partition" .. easy fix :)
<ZDUX> oh,, I missed that
<ZDUX> really 3 gb ram? that must be for the full visual effects (see though oooh)
<aftertaf> ZDUX, possible sarcasm on my behalf ;)
<KeithWeisshar> what happens if i lose the gateway recovery partition using option erase entire disk
<ZDUX> I know the new os  is pretty bloated
<someothernick> you can't recover your windows
<KeithWeisshar> erase entire disk will erase both the xp and the recovery partition
<DR_kK13> Vista is a POS] 
<mada> KeithWeisshar: yup
<someothernick> yes
<redeye> u wont be able to use the xp cd
<mada> KeithWeisshar: erase entire disk will frag all data on the hdd
<KeithWeisshar> how do i get back xp
<mada> KeithWeisshar: without the recovery partition?
<someothernick> there should be a way to make a disk out of your recover partition
<redeye> u have to get a full install xp cd
<someothernick> bootable recovery cd
<KeithWeisshar> i have called gateway and ordered the recovery dvd
<mada> KeithWeisshar: call gateway and tell them you need recovery cds ... costs 35USD
<aftertaf> DR_kK13, POS?
<mada> KeithWeisshar: oh, then you don't need the recovery partition ... they both do the same thing
<DR_kK13> piece of sh!t
<aftertaf> oki ;)
<iiiears> they are free in the first 90 days
<someothernick> if he was to use the recovery partition wouldn't it write over ubuntu
<mada> iiiears: didn't know that ... i always charged people :P
<someothernick> unless its on a separate drive
<xenex> i must watch porn, then go to sleep
<iiiears> lol -
<DR_kK13> even the wintendo fan boys dont like vista, granted its still Beta
<mada> lol xenex
<Davo_Dinkum> how can u delete the old kernel images?
<aftertaf> Davo_Dinkum, apt-get remove the packages
<aftertaf> or in synaptic..... but dont remove all of em.. (like i did once :) )
<DR_kK13> I wist I could apt-get remove brain for a while
<Madpilot> aftertaf, what happens when you remove all the images?
<aftertaf> Madpilot, you end up with a funky kernel panic :)
<iiiears> anything windows writes to your disk the gparted live cd can resize
<concept10> any fluxbox users here?
<ZDUX> rebooting...
<Madpilot> aftertaf, I bet - was the machine bootable?
<aftertaf> Madpilot, no .
<mada> concept10: i used to swear by it
<aftertaf> Madpilot, but cunning combined with a recovery cd and chroot got me up and running in 30 minutes :)
<Madpilot> aftertaf, good job! Lesson learned: be careful what you delete! ;)
<aftertaf> Madpilot, actually, i reoved all but the latest kernel, which had had an apt-upgrade. which made it kernel panic.....
<aftertaf> totally :) hence my post ;)
<KeithWeisshar> the recovery will overwrite ubuntu
<Davo_Dinkum> never had a KP on ubuntu :D
<concept10> I have this problem with fonts in Fluxbox.  I primarily use Gnome by default, but when I decide to use my fluxbox environement, the fonts are small - I get around this by loading the gnome-theme-manager.  Any suggestions?
<KeithWeisshar> i can no longer boot ubuntu after using recovery dvd
<concept10> mada, ***
<mada> concept10: wait ... you load the gnome-theme-manager in fluxbox and it changes the fonts?
<DR_kK13> I like flux
<DR_kK13> havent intalled it on dapper yet.  I just installed
<DR_kK13> lots better then the old version
<DR_kK13> I like bacon and cheese sammiches
<KeithWeisshar> the gateway came with an os recovery CD but no drivers included, it had drivers in the recovery partition
<wulax> concept10: try this http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Openbox#Fonts_in_gtk_apps
<concept10> mada, I started doing that, because it brings the gnome-look into fluxbox
<mada> KeithWeisshar: drivers aren't needed, as long as you have a net connection you can download them all from the gateway website
<KeithWeisshar> the gateway came with a minimal os recovery dvd but i had to create the drivers and application recovery dvd on my own
<KeithWeisshar> the os recovery dvd doesn't include the intel network driver
<wulax> concept10: you need to edit $HOME/.gtkrc.mine
<mada> concept10: ahhh, rgr ... lemme go find you a link that i think will help
<iiiears> << -- 8 '03 then 10 '05  and now 12 CDs to install windows to an Pavillion OEM machine. - 1 CD for Ubutnu. - 3+ hours to install patch and configure windows.
<mada> KeithWeisshar: rgr, well that can be an issue
<KeithWeisshar> the recovery dvd doesn't include any drivers
<someothernick> iiiears, lol
<KeithWeisshar> it's only a minimal cd containing the windows xp media center os
<concept10> wulax, mada : thanks guys , that gives me a starting point
<wulax> concept10: it works, even though it's for arch linux
<KeithWeisshar> the gateway website only includes updated drivers, not the drivers that were included on the recovery partition
<KeithWeisshar> it only includes drivers that were updated since the system was shipped
<mada> iiiears: and what is awesome about HPs with ubuntu is that EVERYTHING functions, even media keys on keyboards and such because HP puts so much into the linux community, ubuntu includes their work and support their hardware
<DR_kK13> how would I make Flux like borders in Gnome?  anyone have a window theme?
<kat2> Q: I've just hooked in my second HD and would like to mount it - any hints?
<bingogu> how do i remove a directory even it's not empty  ?how can i force to del it ?
<KeithWeisshar> gateway also includes powerdvd and nero in the recovery partition
<aftertaf> !tell kat2 about mount
<concept10> wula, post your last again (my fonts are going crazy in xchat)
<iiiears> mada - I keep buying for that reason. - laptops that use ATI video are a hassle.
<KeithWeisshar> most of the preloaded software in the recovery partition are not downloadable
<wulax> concept10: the link?
<KenSentMe> bingogu: sudo rm -rf <dir>
<medulla> kat2: i just did this less than 10 minutes ago...
<AMD_Tx> sudo rm -Rf directory i think
<medulla> i can help
<Davo_Dinkum> can u still buy gateway PCs in the states? i thought they went broke
<mada> concept10: http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/docbook/en/fluxbox-docs.html#AEN1672  <--check that out about the fonts, should help
<AMD_Tx> i got a older gateway solo notebook its nice
<bingogu> thks kensentme
<DR_kK13> I finally got my ATI lappy card running 3d, what a pain in the ass
<iiiears> Gateway was absorbed by EMachines
<wulax> mada: you only need to edit $HOME/.gtkrc.mine
<Locke__> dude what the hell is with xpilot
* stc 'giorno
<Locke__> you cant steer without using the lameass mouse?
<medulla> Kat2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions?action=show&redirect=AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<AMD_Tx> EMachines are crap
<concept10> son of a .. I have to fix this, thanks wulax, later  muda
<mada> wulax: oh, nvm ... i've never had font problems so i just went to the docs :P
<Davo_Dinkum> is NTFS write ability working on ubuntu now?
<iiiears> Davo_Dinkum: Make good backups.
<iiiears> Davo_Dinkum: "ntfsprogs"
<shenki_> crimsun: no luck with installing alsa-oss
<medulla> Davo: slightly...
<medulla> its not suggested...
<Davo_Dinkum> its still pretty shoddy, aint it?
<medulla> yes
<kat2> Thank you.
<crimsun> shenki_: please put the output from ``asoundconf list && tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat && amixer'' onto http://pastebin.ca
<david___> Ahh, I asked this question a few minutes ago, but my internet connection dropped out, so sorry....I have created a new partition in what was previously blank space on my hard drive, and formatted it as fat32 to share files between windows and ubuntu. however when i try to mount it i get thef following error - error: device /dev/hda4 is not removable
<david___> error: could not execute pmount
<mantono^> How can I load the nvidia-module with my server-kernel?
<aftertaf> david___, what is the exact command you type to mount it?
<luznegra> bye
<aftertaf> mantono, is it installed?
<mada> david___: try this in the command line "cat /etc/fstab" and see what it says for the partition
<david___> I'm not sure of what I should do, but all I have done is used nautilus, right clicked on the drive, and selected mount
<iiiears> dacid__- Hm, give mounter.sh or winmac_fstab.sh a try. http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<Davo_Dinkum> david: that should b fine
<Davo_Dinkum> see if it shows up on ur desktop
<mantono^> aftertaf: yes
<mantono^> it works good with another, older non-server kernel
<aftertaf> Mang|sleep, i'd follow the nvidia wiki then, it has the correct commands....
<mada> iiiears ftw!
<aftertaf> !nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is a graphics card manufacturer. For help about installing the Nvidia drivers on Ubuntu, you can visit the Ubuntu WIki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<iiiears> mada:  ??
<david___> It shows up in the 'computer' section. when i run /etc/fstab   /dev/hda4, which is my new partition doesnt appear
<iiiears> david__ Typo?
<aftertaf> david___, have you tried mounting it from console?
<david___> no i havent
<david___> how could i do that?
<medulla> david: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions?action=show&redirect=AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<david___> thanks ill take a look
<shenki_> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/67074
<medulla> those steps should work
<medulla> worked for me
<crimsun> shenki_: ``uname -r''
<iiiears> mdulla - does ubotu have a ! for that link?
<shenki_> crimsun: 2.6.15-25-386
<shenki_> crimsun: dapper with latest updates
<mada> iiiears: i said "you for the win" ... you fixed that guys problem with alot less effort than what i was going to put him through
<iiiears> mada - Okay. guess i am batting 300 now. - rofl
<Woxcer> Hi Everyone!
<crimsun> shenki_: do you normally have audible sound?
<mada> iiiears: lmfao!!
<shenki_> crimsun: yes. for example, I'm currently getting the audible pings when you name me
<SNow> hello! :) I have recently installed ubuntu in my laptop, and it has a broadcom ethernet controller.. and the thing is, that it sees the interface, I set up the ip, gateway subnet.. and it does not respond to ping
<crimsun> shenki_: ``lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*''
<SNow> when I had XP, it wasn't able to find that lan card either... so I had to install drivers .exe from hp.com
<mada> SNow: sudo dhclient <interface> and see what happens
<SNow> but there aren't that kind of driver for linux
<SNow> mada I'm not using dhcp
<SNow> on my router
<mada> oh ... rgr
<aftertaf> snoops, broadcom gigabit ethernet drivers... theyre in the kernel i'm sure...
<wulax> SNow: have you seen this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683
<mada> well i am wireless on an iBookG4 w/ AirportExtreme which is an "unsupported broadcom" thing ... and i'm on linux
<shenki_> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/67076
<mada> :)
<crimsun> shenki_: please /uncheck/ System> Preferences> Sound> Enable software sound mixing (ESD)
<crimsun> shenki_: TeamSpeak requires exclusive access to /dev/dsp, sorry.
<mada> SNow: what chipset are you using?
<wulax> SNow: oh, nevermind
<medulla> ZDUX... did you ever get the DVD fixed?
<SNow> mada I don't actually know, how could I see it?
<Woxcer> Hi Everyone!
<crimsun> shenki_: you only need to restart TS after unchecking it and clicking Ok
<shenki_> crimsun: :D well done, thankyou very much
<crimsun> shenki_: np.
<mada> SNow: that i don't know for sure, your system might see it as something its not since it doesn't seem to be working properly
<SNow> It's not wireless
<david__> I just did the automatic script thingy from the URL given, and it was completed successfully. also now when i go into gnome partition manager it has a lock next to it, when it previously didnt. however, it doesnt appear in the 'computer' listing wth the other drives
<SNow> you see..
<SNow> I have a cable inplugged
<mada> SNow: ohhhh ok ...
<mada> hrmm.... well then i don't know, never run into any issued with ubuntu not detecting the ethernet port ...
<aftertaf> david__, open a console and try to CD to it.
<mada> SNow: what make and model is the computer?
<Woxcer> Hi Everyone!
<SNow> mada hp nx 6110
<david__> aftertaf - ok ... when i fire up terminal what should i type in cd /hda4 or something like that? I know its called hda4 but thats about all....I'm kinda new to this terminal stuff!
<SNow> when I do dmesg | grep eth
<SNow> I get this:
<aftertaf> david__, cd [mountpoint] 
<SNow> [4294680.2280000]  eth0: registered as PCnet/PCI II 79c970A
<mada> SNow: get what?
<mada> rgr
<david__> I can CD to it
<david__> when i type in cd /media/hda4, it goes to it
<aftertaf> david__, yeah but is it empty?
<david__> yes
<aftertaf> david__, open gparted and see if is shows it as mounted.
<david__> it does
<mada> brb
<aftertaf> david__, and type 'cat /etc/mtab'
<SNow> mada no Ideas? :)
<david__> david@david-ubuntu:~$ cat /etc/mtab
<david__> /dev/hda2 / ext2 rw,errors=remount-ro 0 0
<david__> proc /proc proc rw 0 0
<david__> varrun /var/run tmpfs rw 0 0
<david__> varlock /var/lock tmpfs rw 0 0
<david__> procbususb /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw 0 0
<david__> udev /dev tmpfs rw 0 0
<david__> devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,gid=5,mode=620 0 0
<david__> devshm /dev/shm tmpfs rw 0 0
<david__> lrm /lib/modules/2.6.15-25-386/volatile tmpfs rw 0 0
<david__> /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 ntfs rw,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0 0
<david__> /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 ntfs rw,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0 0
<david__> binfmt_misc /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc binfmt_misc rw 0 0
<david__> /dev/hda4 /media/hda4 vfat rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<david__> /dev/sdd1 /media/usbdisk vfat rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8 0 0
<aftertaf> david__,
<aftertaf> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel! Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long pieces of text, to avoid disrupting the channel. You might also want to use the "webboard" package from Universe.
<aftertaf> !!!!!!!!!
<ubotu> aftertaf: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<david__> ahh, sorry, ive never used IRC before
<david__> Sorry chaps
<aftertaf> s'ok , it happens!!!!
<aftertaf> /dev/hda4 /media/hda4 vfat rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0    looks OK to me.
<aftertaf> david__, type 'df -h' do you see free disk entry for hda4 ?
<ddrj> hey guys, newb here switching from windows to ubuntu, i was wondering which file i download? it's for home use and not amd64, so between powerpc and i386, which do i choose? once again sorry for the newb question
<aftertaf> ddrj, what is your processor?
<ddrj> it is intel
<aftertaf> 99% of cases, get i386
<aftertaf> get i386 then .
<aftertaf> :] 
<ddrj> ahh perfect thanks aftertaf :D
<david__> /dev/hda4              45G   16K   45G   1% /media/hda4
<aftertaf> david__, then its mounted.... fill away :] 
<david__> Excellent...the only problem is that it doesnt appear in the list with the other drives, should it? or do i just navigate to /media/hda4?
<MyNameIsNotBob> Is there anyone here who is able to help me with sound related issues, i can't work it out (yes, i've tried the HOWTO)?
<SNow> heyy anyone, can you help me or not :)
<aftertaf> david__, i dont know how or why nautlius works...... cant help on that. navigate to the mountpoint is better ;)
<SNow> there is a lan card setuped broadcom in ubuntu, but it doesn't work!
<david__> ok, thanks for the help!
<aftertaf> SNow, have you checked its not a firewall issue?
<MyNameIsNotBob> aftertaf, ubuntu - firewall?
<aftertaf> yup bob ;)
<david__>  Well im off to fill up my new partition now, thanks for the help aftertaf!
<aftertaf> lol :) ok
<MyNameIsNotBob> Anybody able to help with my sound issue?
<aftertaf> MyNameIsNotBob, do you have ANY sound at all?
<crimsun> MyNameIsNotBob: what precisely is your sound issue?
<MyNameIsNotBob> aftertaf, not that i know of, i have no sound
<Locke_> im now gonna make xmms my alarm clock
<aftertaf> im not a sound expert, i know there are commands like asound thet help diagnose.....
<crimsun> MyNameIsNotBob:  please put the output from ``asoundconf list && tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat && amixer'' onto http://pastebin.ca
<ZDUX> I am not able to use my dvd drive (read only drive) is there a way to tell if it is incompatible  ?
<aftertaf> ZDUX, can it read anything? cds...?
<ZDUX> not data, not video,, I'll try  CD right now
<MyNameIsNotBob> crimsun, http://pastebin.ca/67083
<ZDUX> afteraf: it always reports no media
<aftertaf> sudo mount /media/cdrom  ?
<ZDUX> afteraf: it does eject, inject
<aftertaf> so its connected to the PSU then :] 
<ZDUX> afteraf: no media found
<aftertaf> ZDUX, and in win it works fine?
<SNow> aftertaf it's fresh install
<crimsun> MyNameIsNotBob: ``cat /proc/asound/modules && lspci -v && lspci -nv && dmesg''
<ZDUX> afteraf: windows can read it,,
<aftertaf> SNow, ok.... might be drivers then....
<aftertaf> ZDUX, ahh. non compatible seems fair then.
<ZDUX> afteraf:I got it out of a linux magizine it's a free dvd
<aftertaf> SNow, lsmod shows which driver is used?
<aftertaf> ZDUX, only with one dvd you have this problem?
<ZDUX> afteraf: no all media so far
<aftertaf> drive not compatiblme linux then, for some reason.... imho
<ZDUX> afteraf: cd audio also
<ZDUX> afteraf: yes that's what I'm thinking
<SNow> it responds to it's ping
<SNow> aftertaf but I installed it now using VMWARE
<SNow> :)
<MyNameIsNotBob> crimsun, http://pastebin.ca/67084, thats a lot of information
<ZDUX> afteraf: I don't suppose there is a list of compatible or incompatible dvd drives ?
<SNow> anyone else?
<ZDUX> aftertaf: I have a usb dvd drive,, I've never tried usb on linux,, can I just plug it in?
<aftertaf> SNow, i'm not following you here....
<aftertaf> ZDUX, yep, plug n play :] 
<CrippsFX> using the ubuntu install CD, how can I create a floppy that will boot from a USB key with GRUB?
<crimsun> MyNameIsNotBob: I don't see the output from ``cat /proc/asound/modules''...
<pc22> does dapper installer have xfce ? or do i need to install using internet
<aftertaf> pc22, apt-get install xubuntu
<Madpilot> pc22, there's a Xubuntu install CD too
<human> pc22, you will either have to use the xubuntu install cd
<gdb> I believe it's xubuntu-desktop
<MyNameIsNotBob> crimsun, that gives0 snd_ali5451
<gdb> (That's the name of the metapackage).
<pc22> ok heres the case. im installing using ubuntudapper then installing as server
<Duke01> Hi Everyone!
<crimsun> MyNameIsNotBob: ok, give me a sec to check the source code.
<gdb> crimsun: Hey, you were helping me with sound the other day.  I wanted to let you know that sound actually works great out the back ports of the Optiplex GX620.  Just not out of the Dell Internal Business Audio Speaker.  So, sound works!  Just need an external speaker to hear it. ;-)
<MyNameIsNotBob> crimsun, no worries, thanks
<ZDUX> afteraf: new one works,, thanks
<crimsun> gdb: yes, I see the quirk for it, but I doubt I'll have time to backport it this week
<pc22> so what do u think human
<aftertaf> gdb, yeah right. my mistake.... ;)
<human> pc22, if you don't have an internet connection or prefer a pure xfce desktop, get the xubuntu install cd
<pc22> gnome desktop as server install
<B1zz> I have an ssh server running in my network, i can connect to it and all but when i issue the command ssh 192.168.2.4 -l username -X xclock i get thise messgae Error: Can't open display:
<pc22> actually im having difficulty configuring internet connection not using GUI
<pc22> human actually im having difficulty configuring internet connection not using GUI
<lampshade> what's the best way to make ubuntu load a module you've installed on startup?  It seems like there are several ways-- which is the best?
<KrisWood> does anyone know if I need any extra packages to get cedega to work in ubuntu?
<[FDC] Pvt|Cus> Hello everyone
<[FDC] Pvt|Cus> What are the system requirements for Ubuntu?
<aftertaf> dont think so..... KrisWood . Wine...
<aftertaf> [FDC] Pvt|Cus, doesnt need much, can adapt to most configs......
<dragoon> does dapper have a java dev package
<lampshade> dragoon: yeah
<[FDC] Pvt|Cus> thank you aftertaf
<aftertaf> dragoon, apt-cache search java ;)
<lampshade> what's the best way to make ubuntu load a module you've installed on startup?  It seems like there are several ways-- which is the best?
<dragoon> aftertaf: way to much stuff there
<lampshade> just echo "modprobe mymodule" >> modules.d ??
<Phenom> Hey I finally connected! :)
<aftertaf> dragoon, apt-cache search java  |grep dev
<Phenom> Thought I was banned from this server for some reason heh
<Celestianpower> Hello
<Phenom> Hello everyone :)
<dragoon> ok
<Celestianpower> I need help with sound - neither Audacity nor Skype is working
<zF> Question
<crimsun> MyNameIsNotBob: I /think/ I see a solution for your ac97 codec timing out
<zF> I'm installing Dapper and am creating a partition for the linux-swap
<Celestianpower> "error initialising Audio i/o player" and "Problem with sound device" respectively
<zF> Do I want to create the swapr partion as the primary partition or the extended partition?
<MyNameIsNotBob> crimsun, uh huh
<crimsun> MyNameIsNotBob: I'm travelling for business this week, but I will attempt to address it
<Madpilot> Celestianpower, I don't use either app, but sound problems with them both are known issues
<MyNameIsNotBob> crimsun, ok
<Phenom> Im having an problem with installing Apache,PHP, Mysql under Ubuntu 5.10 breezy badger, can someone help me please?
<Celestianpower> Madpilot: Oh - they used to work, then suddenly, they dstopped working
<Phenom> I am on a fresh install
<zF> When creating a Linux-swap partition while installing Ubuntu, do I want to create the partition as a "Primary Partition" or a "Exteneded Partition"
<gdb> zF: extended partitions aren't "real" in the sense that you can use them for filesystems or swap.  You can use primary and logical partitions for that.  You place logical paritions inside an extended partition.  You can have 1-4 primary parititions, or 1-3 primary partitions with 1 extended partition containing logical partitions.
<Celestianpower> MadI can record sound in Sound recorder, if I select "Microphone" rather than "Capture" in the drop-down box
<crimsun> MyNameIsNotBob: please add your comments to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/36040
<MyNameIsNotBob> Celestianpower, i've just had crimsun looking at what may be the same problem
<zF> gdb: thanks, I think that clears things up.
<Celestianpower> MyNameIsNotBob: I see
<MyNameIsNotBob> crimsun, what do i need to say?
<zF> If my HD is 55GB, how large should my linux-swap partition be?
<fl4b> zf-how much ram do you have
<zF> fl4b: 512 MBs
<Lynoure> zF: Often people go for 1-3 times the size of the memory you have
<Lynoure> s/you/they
<fl4b> zF- for a standard comp go for 1 g
<crimsun> MyNameIsNotBob: well, your issues, of course :)
<fl4b> zf- for a server esp databases go higher
<MyNameIsNotBob> crimsun, "it doesn't work"?
<crimsun> MyNameIsNotBob: and please /attach/  (don't comment inline) those pastes that I asked for
<zF> fl4b: that's what I was thinking, thanks. Also, good advice to know in the future.
<MyNameIsNotBob> crimsun, ok
<crimsun> MyNameIsNotBob: a bit more descriptive than that, I would hope
<zF> Lynoure, thanks as well.
<gdb> zF: In general, you want 1-2xRAM as swap.  While Linux (still) does not support core dumps on kernel panics, you need at least 1xRAM to support that dump (if/when Linux ever supports it).
<[FDC] Pvt|Cus> Im undecided as to what Linux I should get...   between Gentoo and Ubuntu, can some one please suggest which one is better and why?
<arigo> why doesn't linux support it?
<disinterested> how do i add a line to /etc/apt/sources.list?
<fl4b> since youre in a ubuntu irc everyone will go ubuntu
<gdb> On my system which has 2GB of RAM and a 250GB system disk, the installer created a 6GB swap partition. :-P
<dragoon> [FDC] Pvt|Cus: do you know how to use linux ?
<gdb> arigo: I don't know, it's the only Unix OS that doesn't, to my knowledge. :-) (No, I'm not going to split hairs and say Unix-like).
<[FDC] Pvt|Cus> dragoon:  not really, this will be my first time
<Lynoure> arigo: Short answer is probably that no one build it in... (guessing)
<Madpilot> gdb, with 2Gb RAM, you don't need swap at all, really
<dragoon> [FDC] Pvt|Cus: use ubuntu then
<fl4b> FDC- ubuntu is vv good for beginners to linux
<Lynoure> arigo: --> no one wanted it badly enough
<[FDC] Pvt|Cus> ok cool
<[FDC] Pvt|Cus> thank you
<BlueEagle> [fdc] pvt|cus: Ubuntu is better than Gentoo when it comes to starting with linux. Ubuntu is much more user friendly. Also it's very much quicker to install. Gentoo on the other hand is better if you want to get your hands "semi-dirty" as it does offer more choice as to which packages you want installed. Also it allowes for more optimized packages as they are all compiled from source.
<gdb> Madpilot: In general, no, I think the system has swapped out all of 25MB since it was set up. lol
<Madpilot> gdb, I've only got 1Gb, never bothered with swap, never really needed it
<[FDC] Pvt|Cus> thank you BlueEagle for the detail, I appreciate it
<fl4b> If hes asking which he shoudl go for, he is prob a beginner-> should use ubuntu
<gdb> Madpilot: Most likely those were processes that had not requested cycles in quite some time so the system swapped them out for efficiency, not because the machine was starved for RAM.
<[FDC] Pvt|Cus> awesome
<[FDC] Pvt|Cus> downloading Ubuntu now
<fl4b> make sure you get normal install, not alternative (i did that)
<dragoon> hrm, their appears to be no swt-dev package for ubuntu
<[FDC] Pvt|Cus> whats the "minimum" system requirement for Ubuntu (Just curious)
<fl4b> ubuntu will run on pretty much anything
<gdb> Gentoo -> http://funroll-loops.org/
<Madpilot> [FDC] Pvt|Cus, at least 128Mb of RAM - more is better
<matti> gdb: Well.
<fl4b> running on desktop may need 400mhz (overestimate i think) and 128mb ram
<BlueEagle> [fdc] pvt|cus: I would recomend 256mb ram for the live-cd install. Atleast kubuntu hung on 160mb ram.
<Guardian> hello. anyone else experienced bigger fonts after upgrade by upgrade manager ???
<Madpilot> gdb, funny, but offtopic
<gdb> [FDC] Pvt|Cus: I was running it recently on a 325MHz Pentium with 128MB of RAM and 10GB disk (Tecra 8000 laptop).  It ran well.  I can imagine one can use even less hardware than that.
<fl4b> server version will run on anything
<gdb> Madpilot: I'm glad you're here to tell me these kinds of things.
<fl4b> if you have a really old comp, try Xubuntu
<Madpilot> gdb, I'm an op, it's what we do :)
<BlueEagle> [fdc] pvt|cus: Also if  you intend to "use" it 256 is the lowest i would recomend. _However_ it is _posssible_ go get ubuntu running with a graphical login on 128mb. But you want to use it too, don't you?
<xenex> !uset autoinvite 1
<ubotu> xenex: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<MyNameIsNotBob> crimsun, done
<crimsun> MyNameIsNotBob: thanks
<Phenom> I have installed Apache, now when I untar,  ./configure MySQL and try to make in a terminal it tells me "*** Notarget specified and no makefile found. Stop. but I am following directions I have found on the net to a T
<PwcrLinux> Does anyone who have a APCI display for temperature level following the temperature in F and C, I show the temp still 51C Passive (Fan running now).
<Phenom> There is no makefile in the mysql folder also
<fl4b> what is CVS?
<MyNameIsNotBob> crimsun, no worries, thanks for the assistance
<gdb> Phenom: Might I ask why the MySQL packages that are offered for Ubuntu via apt are not sufficient?
<YoussefAssad> Hey folks. Does anyone know if there's jboss in the ubuntu sources anywhere?
<gdb> Phenom: (Because if they are, you'll save yourself a world of headache). ;-)
<PwcrLinux> !acpi
<ubotu> PwcrLinux: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<PwcrLinux> Hmm
<Phenom> gdb, I am new to Ubuntu aswell as a Linux beginner, this never crossed my mind probly because I dont excatally know how to use apt
<aftertaf> Phenom, try ./autogen.sh
<aftertaf> but better to apt get phenom, 10000% sure
<Madpilot> Phenom, mysql is in Ubuntu's repos
<Phenom> I believe I installed from the respos :)
<Madpilot> Phenom, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<gdb> Phenom: First do "apt-cache search mysql" -- you'll see a list of packages that have to do with mysql, including the database software itself.  Pick the packges you want and do "sudo apt-get install package1 package2 package3" and so on.
<xenex> good night
<gdb> Phenom: After entering your password (normal user password) the system will install and configure mysql for you.
<Harnak> is there a way to apt-get upgrade a 64bit system to 32bit?
<gdb> Phenom: Of course, the document that Madpilot suggested is probably going to give you more detailed instructions.
<Phenom> gdb, should I uninstall everything relating to apache, SQL i have installed already?
<neilbags> hi i've got breezy installed and i want to upgrade to dapper (using the cd - no net connection) what would be the easiest way to do this?
<gdb> Phenom: Well, was that software you installed by hand or using apt-get?
<Hoxzer> Harnak: LOL is 64bit getting u pissed off ^^?
<fl4b> neilbags- prob best to do a full reinstall
<Phenom> gdb, by hand
<Harnak> hoxzer: yeah.. just a bit at the moment.. heh
<YoussefAssad> first time I see 64 to 32 bit being billed as upgrade
<Celestianpower> The thing I find odd is that I can record sound in "Soiyunds recorder" but I have to select "Microphone" as the recorsding device manually. By defauly it sets to "Capture"
<Harnak> youssefassad: indeed!
<Celestianpower> Perhaps that means something to you?
<Hoxzer> Harnak: :D I remember when I installed it, almost got me to mental hospital
<gdb> Phenom: If you installed it by hand, then I'm afraid I'm a bit too new to Debian based systems to help you with getting apt to work with that software.  However, if you want to keep all of your software under package management (and I think you do) then I'd suggest removing it and using apt-get to install apache2, mysql, php, and so on.  I'm sure the document Madpilot suggested covers what you need.
<YoussefAssad> Harnak: you have my sympathies :)
<Beta_M> how do i restart the samba thing?
<WARlrus> Hi all :)
<gdb> Beta_M: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Harnak> hoxzer:  just trying to really avoid having to download an iso image
<neilbags> fl4b: ok ... i don't need the data on it anyway . but is there a way to upgrade w/out net?
<Phenom> gdb, Thank you :)
<gdb> Phenom: Sure thing!  And good luck with that!
<Beta_M> gdb:  thanks
<Harnak> YoussefAssad: Thank you! hehe
<YoussefAssad> am I the only person who turned the sudo thing off?
<Hoxzer> Harnak: what connection do u have?
<Phenom> I don't need luck, I have IRC :)
<gdb> :-D
<YoussefAssad> with sudo, you lose a lot of bash completion
<Harnak> hoxzer: dsl 3.5 Mbps down
<fl4b> neilbags- i dont know about upgrade. but full install cds are shipped for free if you want.
<WARlrus> I've just run Ubuntu off an ISO image on a CD, and need to get it working on a wireless network, how do i configure Ubuntu to do that?
<njan> YoussefAssad, sudo -s
<gdb> YoussefAssad: Even if you keep it enabled, you can still easily get a root shell by using "sudo -i" (akin to su -l) or "sudo -s" (akin to plain old "su").
<Harnak> Hoxzer: probably should just go for it and download the cd..
<gdb> Note that su -l and su - are equivalent.
<Hoxzer> yeah
<neilbags> i have the install cd already ... i just want to know for future reference whether you can do an upgrade using the install cd
<Beta_M> It would be a nice thing to get auto complete working though
<njan> You can also enable bash smart completion, YoussefAssad .. http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/28/turn-on-bash-smart-completion/
<Beta_M> after sudo that is
<gdb> neilbags: I believe I read somewhere that the live CD is not suited for doing a system upgrade.
<fl4b> im not sure. I think there is a way to specify using a cd as repository source in synaptic
<achandra> hello. Anyone aware of an ubuntu specific how to for creating an ldap authenticating server for linux clients?
<gdb> Beta_M: I don't know what you're referring to.  Tab command completion works fine for me after starting a command with "sudo".
<gdb> Beta_M: Is that what you're referring to?
<njan> gdb, I hink he means when you've typed in sudo
<WARlrus> I've just run Ubuntu off an ISO image on a CD, and need to get it working on a wireless network, how do i configure Ubuntu to do that?
<njan> gdb, ie. being able to "sudo evo<tab>" to launch evolution using sudo..
<YoussefAssad> still can't believe that there's no jboss in the sources :\
<Beta_M> gdb:  if you type "sudo mou" and press [TAB]  you don't get "mount" completed
<neilbags> fl4b: i tried putting the cdrom into the sources.list and doing an apt-get dist-upgrade but it didn't do anything
<t-thing> I've just woken out of hibernation and I can't pmount my external hd connected with firewire since there is no such device /dev/sda1. This clearly is problem related to hibernation, I had to disconnect my usb keyboard to get it working but the same didn't work for the external hd. What to do? Can I restart some service or would reinstalling some kernel module do the trick?
<gdb> njan: Which seems to work fine for me.
<njan> (not that I know why you'd want to launch evolution as root..)
<fl4b> ok. cant help u then
<njan> gdb, you probably have bash smart completion enabled.
<gdb> Beta_M: It works fine for me.  Typing "sudo mou" and then hitting tab gives me "sudo mount".
<njan> it doesn't work for me in dapper, gdb.
<fl4b> WARlrus- have you installed ubuntu, or running off live cd
<gdb> I'm running Dapper and I've changed nothing from the installed defaults.
<Beta_M> dapper here, doesn't work
<gdb> weird
<njan> gdb, clean dapper or upgraded dapper?
<achandra> WARlrus: is your wireless card natively found by ubuntu... ??
<gdb> njan: clean install
<Beta_M> i've upgraded
<njan> gdb, it probably wasn't the default in earlier versions then
<Beta_M> maybe that's what it is
<WARlrus> achandra: How do I find that out?
<njan> because I upgraded too
<achandra> lsmod
<njan> Beta_M, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/28/turn-on-bash-smart-completion/
<WARlrus> :S
<njan> you can enable it ;)
<gdb> Beta_M, njan: You both probably want to look at /etc/skel/.bashrc then and look for the section that sources /etc/bash_completion.
<gdb> And then add that to your own .bashrc.
<Beta_M> i'll try
<achandra> look for anything resembling the card first...and check to see whether its been claimed..
<njan> gdb, I'd rather edit in /etc/bash.bashrc than ~/.bashrc
<achandra> what are you running it on??
<njan> gdb, less administrative effort :)
<WARlrus> where should I look for it?
<goudkov> in which package can i find the truncate command?
<achandra> lsmod | more
<WARlrus> I'm sorry, I'm a complete n00b to linux, is that a command I need to run or a filepath?
<gdb> njan: Well, new users are going to get /etc/skel copied to their home directories already and get the bash_completion stuff sourced already.  I'm not sure any editing there is necessary.
<achandra> WARlrus: or better yet in the right hand corner of the screen do you see a network icon?
<gdb> njan: But I do see your point nonetheless.
<njan> gdb, new users will
<WARlrus> I see a bin, but nothing else
<achandra> ie "Network Connection"
<WARlrus> erm no, can't see one
<njan> gdb, but for most users where there's 1 user, the skel change is unnecessary, you're making two changes (in the skel version and the ~ version) where you could be making one..
<njan> But yeah. Either works. :)
<achandra> do this- sudo ifconfig
<gdb> But this entire thing raises an interesting point, I didn't know that was a special feature of bash that had to be enabled.  It's always worked like that for me.  I come from a Red Hat / Fedora background.
<achandra> what pops up?
<njan> gdb, It is the sort of thing that redhat has enabled by default. :P
<gdb> njan: There is no change in the skel version, it's already there.  It's not included in your personal .bashrc due to the upgrade of your OS.
<njan> gdb, completion and syntax highlighting are typically disabled by default in debian, and by extension distros based on debian..
<WARlrus> where do I run that command?
<gdb> Ah, I see.
<achandra> Warlrus: command line.. Uhm..Applications , Applications, Terminal
<gdb> Well, it looks like Dapper is departing from that tradtion then.   And it's a good change, IMO.  Not because I'm used to it, but because it's an ease of use feature that, frankly, I don't see why one wouldn't want it.
<njan> gdb, one of the first things I do in debian/ubuntu is enable syntax highlighting in vimrc and edit bashrc to enable completion/alias ls to use --color :)
<njan> gdb, agreed.
<WARlrus> found it :) it says a "Local Loopback"
<WARlrus> nothing to do with my wireless there
<gdb> Color ls was working by default for me in Breezy and Dapper (Breezy is the first Ubuntu I used, and only for about 3 weeks before Dapper released).
<YoussefAssad> njan: me too. Only thing really missing is a color version of less
<Beta_M> where are colours of 'ls' defined?
<KrisWood> anyone know how to add more subtitle formats to ubuntu?
<KrisWood> my mplayer doesn't have an option of choosing the subtitle format I need
<gdb> YoussefAssad: I don't think any version of less supports color.  At least I've never seen it, including on Red Hat based distributions.
<Ademan> !tell Ademan about rar
<YoussefAssad> gdb: me neither
<gdb> Beta_M: Generally it's /etc/DIRCOLORS.
<achandra> WARlrus: so no ethernet devices enabled then... only local lopback...right?
<gdb> Beta_M: Which doesn't seem to exist on this Dapper system. ;-)
<achandra> loopback..
<YoussefAssad> gdb: though you can use vim instead of less for manpages and so on
<Arafangion> My DVD playing is choppy - it seems that my DVD player is too fast, and so it stops (got all the data), it's when it has to spin up again that the playback becomes choppy.
<WARlrus> yeah, the loopback is the only one that shows when I run that command
<Arafangion> Any solutions?
<Beta_M> gdb:  i know, just noticed
<gdb> Beta_M: I didn't notice it until I said to look there, and then thought I should verify that first. ;-)
<achandra> WARlrus: any idea of what kind of card "is" installed? what kind of system or laptop?
<mjr> Arafangion, you may be able to alter the read speed with hdparm -E
<WARlrus> erm the router I'm connecting to is a Netgear, and the card is on a PC - its a buffalo one
<mjr> Arafangion, but I'm not sure if that works for DVD reading (it's a CD option)
<Arafangion> mjr: I could give that a go, how slow do you think I should try it?
<Arafangion> mjr: That's unfortunate.
<WARlrus> The wireless works fine on Windows, but i've installed ubuntu as a second OS and need to get the internet on it
<mjr> Arafangion, well, maybe 8, then 2
<mjr> Arafangion, yah, but try it anyways
<Arafangion> mjr: I have done hdparm -d1, which helped significantly.
<achandra> WARlrus: try this.. System, Administration, Networking..
<Arafangion> (It's actually not that bad now, seems to just be choppy at the start.
<Guardian> hello. anyone else experienced bigger fonts after upgrade by upgrade manager ???
<mjr> Arafangion, that would help, yes :)
<achandra> WARlrus: find it ?
<WARlrus> One moment
<achandra> k
<WARlrus> It comes up with "Modem connection", but nothing to do with wireless
<Gonzo> any reason why i can't access my users and group administration program?
<MatthewV> Gonzo, error?
<Gonzo> its there... but it doesn't open when i click on it
<Gonzo> just a minute
<jneves> anyone knows where I can find the kernel configuration for dapper's boot image?
<harm_> Gonzo start it via a terminal
<crimsun> jneves: /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<Gonzo> sudo: users-admin: command not found
<Gonzo> xauth: /tmp/libgksu1.2-1vwLyW/.Xauthority
<Gonzo> xauth_env: /home/gonzo/.Xauthority
<Gonzo> dir: /tmp/libgksu1.2-1vwLyW
<Gonzo> thats tru terminal with --debug
<achandra> WARlrus: that likely means that no module is available readily for that card...hence Ubuntu didnt find an available module to load...
<WARlrus> Okay, where could I get a module for the card then?
<burgermann> Where does synaptic store downloaded deb packages?
<Gonzo> and now it says (gksu:17955): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<jneves> burgermann: /var/cache/apt/archives
<burgermann> jneves: thx
<achandra> WARlrus: however if you know the exact name of the card..there is two ways around...compile a module....and try it... or use something like ndis wrapper which uses windows inf file and load it into the system
<achandra> WARlrus: A google search...if you know the name of the card id be glad to help you search.
<WARlrus> I could find out the name of the card...
<achandra> k
<WARlrus> One moment, I will try and find the manual
<meandi> Hi, I have just burned a CD with ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso and boot from it in order to try ubuntu for the first time. Will it in any way use space from my disks and is there a risk it will destroy something on it. I have a number of NTFS file partitions and also partitions that is encrypted on sector level so it looks like they are not used until they are decrypted.
<achandra> meandi: Assuming you dont pick install on the desktop in anyway the answer is theoretically NO.
<llama32> how do i see which processes are using the internet? im on dialup and something is gobbling all my bandwidth so i can't browse the web or use msn or anything...
<meandi> ok, so doesn't it need any disk space at all then?
<gumpish> Yeargh... Anyone know how to get dhcpd to issue DHCPNAKs for specific address pools? I tried declaring my static range in a pool with the "deny all clients;" directive, but the server isn't denying renewal requests from machines that were previously dynamically assigned an address from that range...
<T1966> hello
<Gonzo> when i click on the users and groups in the menu... it seems to be starting up but then it ends up closing down before i see anything
<WARlrus> The name of my wireless card is -> Buffalo AirStation g54 (54mbps Wireless PCI Card with Omni Antenna) (WLI-PCI-G54)
<achandra> meandi: I have personally used to save an F'd up NT system..so unless anyone has another opinion..its pretty safe..
<T1966> Have a problem with my sound
<meandi> achandra: I assume there is no way to read my NTS filesystems when running ubundo, right?
<achandra> WARlrus: time do the google search!lol..
<meandi> NTFS
<WARlrus> Okay lol
<T1966> need some help with a sound problem
<achandra> meandi: on the contrary I think...just like Damn small linux it will find NTFS
<achandra> and let you view stuff.
<achandra> let me guess winblows crashed on you??
<achandra> or are you just testing..
<Phenom> Hello again I have a question
<Phenom> How do I figure out my username group?
<gdb> Phenom: It will be the same as your username, but you can use the "id" command in a terminal.
<farous> which is recommended powersaved or powernowd?
<Frogzoo> Phenom: groups - user group is 1st listed
<Phenom> I recieve the error "apache2: bad group name 1000
<Phenom> " when I try to stop,start Apache
<achandra> WARlrus: ill take a look for it as well....is your is system on intel 32 bit or are you running 64 bit stuff.
<achandra> ??
<WARlrus> I'm on 64bit
<WARlrus> and Thanks :)
<achandra> AMD?
<Davo_Dinkum> AMD or intel?
<T1966> when I installed Ubuntu I lost the sound.  Do I have to find drivers for it?
<WARlrus> AMD
<zF> Question, if I'm planning on running Windows XP off VMserver
<snoops> ya know achandra what with all the updates ubuntu gets, it's a lot more unstable than my basic windows install dual booted.. NT is pretty reliable..we arent in the win 98 days anymore. But I do prefer ubuntu for new bleeding edge stuff :)
<achandra> nice
<zF> Do I need ANY drivers at all from the Windows CD?
<zF> I'm making a custom .iso using nLite, and am trying to remove as much as possible
<meandi> I have just booted from the CD and after a few minutes I rebooted into XP again and everything looks fine. I just want to know if I dare to try the disk tools in ubundu and try to create some filesystems and so on. Later I want to figure out how to set up dual boot of XP and ubundu.
<Davo_Dinkum> i dont think intel have true 64bit CPUs, anyway
<Frogzoo> zF: put your hands on your head & step back slowly from the Windows CD....
<Davo_Dinkum> LOL
<CrippsFX> Davo_Dinkum, yes, they do.
<zF> Frogzoo: I refuse to use OO :] 
<achandra> yeah...but you remember the SP1to SP2 debacle...for windows?? you gotta pick and choose...:)
<snoops> zF.. I think you need only the most basic device drivers..but you won't be saving yourself much space
<T1966> can any one help this NOOB with a sound issue please?
<snoops> drivers don't take up too much
<Davo_Dinkum> i pick to use ubuntu
<Frogzoo> zF: have you tried 2.0.2 ? it's pretty good...
<snoops> achandra remember two days ago how you had the kernel update debacle? :)
<DanielC> What's the usual Ubuntu runlevel? I ran the 'runlevel' command and it says '2'. Shouldn't that be 5? (GUI)
<Sp4rKy> i've a webcam which is listed in http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html , running over windows but doesn't work over Ubuntu :/
<salmiak_> T1966, tell us what's wrong
<zF> Frogzoo: Nope, I'm sure it still doesn't compare to Word.
<Sp4rKy> does anyone could help me ?
<achandra> i hear ya..
<salmiak_> you lost sound?
<meandi> achandra: I have SP2 now and I assume I can keep my system as is and just install ubundu with dual boot, right?
<T1966> I installed U and now I have no sound and went to look in the sound box and my sound card is n't listed
<achandra> meandi: Id read up on the google how tos to make absolutely sure on the dual boot stuff. its all about the boot loader...and if your unfamiliar with linux..its a pain. Doesnt hurt to do the homework first..IMHO
<achandra> meandi: something like " ubuntu dapper dual boot how to"
<Davo_Dinkum> later ppl this place is too crowded
<farous> which is recommended powersaved or powernowd? especially that my HD get really high temp
<Phenom> How can I as a Ubuntu ubuntu user make my /var folder editable so I can make dirs and files?
<Phenom> 1 to many ubuntus hehe
<Frogzoo> zF: well if you're on dapper, just run it up - for most purposes, it's perfectly adequate
<Phenom> Ubuntu++ :P
<meandi> achandra: ok thanks. I will boot into ubundu again and try a few things before trying dual boot.
<DBO> Phenom, what do you want to make var world writeable?
<agabus> will there be an updated ubuntu cd released between now and the next ubuntu? updated in the sense that it has all the latest patches bugfixes etc..?
<Frogzoo> meandi: if you're shrinking your current doze partition, please be sure to defrag before running qparted
<Phenom> DB0, No I just want myself to be able to edit the contents of /var but I wan't it to be viewable from the internet
<protocol2> agabus, nope...you have to do all of the updating yourself
<T1966> Any thoughts for the sound problem?
<Phenom> I am trying to create folders inside the var/www folder
<DBO> Phenom, to edit var use sudo
<DBO> Phenom, sudo mkdir /var/www/newdir
<WARlrus> I've still not managed to find anything on google to help
<Phenom> DBO, Thanks
<agabus> protocol2- is there any reason why they don't? there's hundreds of MB of updates already
<WARlrus> the only articles I've found were talking about ndiswrapper, what is that and should I use it?
<Phenom> DB0, I was hoping there would be an easier way
<DBO> Phenom, what is the end goal here?
<Phenom> DB0, To turn my PC into a server
<T1966> salmiak_:  any t6houghts on my sound problem?
<salmiak_> sounds like a driver problem...
<DBO> Phenom, a web server?
<Phenom> DB0, Exactally
<meandi> Frogzoo: not sure what you mean, so if I shrink my C partition in order to free some space and then try to find that unallocated space in ubundu I should first defrag it in ubundu?
<T1966> where do I pick them up?  PLs
<protocol2> agabus, they just give you the option to get the barebones of the operating system....the updates and additional packages are up to you to install
<DBO> Phenom, look up how to use home directories in apache
<salmiak_> dunno really :(
<achandra> WARlrus: can you do an lspci | grep broadcom
<Phenom> DB0, Thanks!
<DBO> Phenom, that will make things easier for you instead of using /var/www
<Frogzoo> meandi: is your c: drive the entire disk?
<WARlrus> you mean run that in terminal?
<achandra> yes
<meandi> Frogzoo: no it's 24 GB from a 250 GB disk
<WARlrus> Erm I ran it but it didn't do anything
<WARlrus> no errors, but the disk loaded something then the terminal went to a new command
<zawa> good evening,  Has anyone able to detect wireless USB TRENDnet TEW-424UB on a Dell Inspiron 5100?
<Phenom> How do I CHMOD a directory from a terminal?
<meandi> Frogzoo: I only use 8 GB on C so I have 16 GB spare
<Frogzoo> meandi: well what's on the rest of the disk, or is it empty & unpartitioned?
<protocol2> and I think there are very good reasons for that
<achandra> WARlrus : do an lspci | grep more
<zawa> I installed ndiswrapper and did the following:  modprobe ndiswrapper
<achandra> look for a broadcom device
<agabus> protocol2 - yeah i know. i wonder how much work it would take to roll another release out
<zawa> and it froze my machine completely
<achandra> it might be a 4300 ...
<WARlrus> achandra: same again, it didnt come up with anything
<[NP] Tangent> I have a question about SSH
<achandra> hmmm
<meandi> Frogzoo: the rest is assigned to E: which is encrypted with DriveCrypt, a sector level encryption tool
<meandi> Frogzoo: when not running DriveCrypt it looks like E: is empty
<Frogzoo> meandi: err yuck
<[NP] Tangent> I'm trying to run a bzflag server on another box, but in order to do so, I seem to have to keep a terminal open on my local box. How can I keep the server program running without a terminal open on my local computer?
<achandra> WARlrus: it didnt find any other pci devices at all?
<WARlrus> Nope
<UNH2LY> how does one find the name of a window?
<Frogzoo> UNH2LY: xinfo ?
<WARlrus> I'm running ubuntu off a CD, would that affect it?
<meandi> Frogzoo: problem?
<Flannel> [NP] Tangent: sounds like screen will do it.  Well, or &.
<PZico> hello, I just used mke2fs -j /dev/hdc5  But in instructions I was told to use "type 83"... what does it mean and sould I reformat?
<UNH2LY> Frogzoo, dont see that in apty
<UNH2LY> *apt
<Frogzoo> meandi: well I don't know what DC does with the rest of the partition table - if I was you, I'd make sure to be fully backed up before messing around
<[NP] Tangent> Flannel, being quite a linux newbie, you'll have to dumb that down a bit... sorry :<
<achandra> that is good question...does anyone knwo if running lspci when running off cd produces no output?
<Flannel> [NP] Tangent: er, actually.  no, that would effectively be the same.  I'm not familiar with bzflag though, sorry.
<[NP] Tangent> bzflag's server program doesn't run as a daemon for whatever reason
<[NP] Tangent> meaning I have to keep a terminal open, apparently
<[NP] Tangent> I was wondering if the terminal would just open up on the remote box and run it instead of on my laptop
<meandi> Frogzoo: actually I have a secondary 250 GB disk with backups of C and E. To be completly sure I can unplug the ATA cable to this disk so I am sure it won't  be destroyed by ubuntu
<WARlrus> are there any alternatives to try and get my wireless card running?
<Frogzoo> meandi: cool - you can shrink c: down to make space for ubuntu (16gig isn't very generous though) - but creating a new partition will change your e: drive to f: - which might not be ok by the crypt
<WARlrus> http://www.dsl-warehouse.co.uk/product.asp?pr=WLI-PCI-G54 -> That is my wireless card btw
<jneves> crimsun: thanks - gonna check the live image
<meandi> Frogzoo: I even have an unused 60 GB disk, I will install that instead and unplug the other two disks. It may be better as a start
<blaze^^> Hello, i want to ask you is there any distribution that i can upload to my usb (256MB) and boot from it :) ?
<WARlrus> Has anyone else got any ideas on how to get my wireless PCI card (http://www.dsl-warehouse.co.uk/product.asp?pr=WLI-PCI-G54) working on Ubuntu?
<achandra> WARlrus: sorry..I was looking and researching...one sec.
<WARlrus> Ok, np :)
<Dial_tone> I'm about to format a 250gb partition for data - music, video, etc...no nfs. is there somewhere I can read about the pros/cons of each filesystem?
<Dial_tone> or should I not sweat it and pick one
<yonda> Blaze, Damn Small Linux perhaps? I haven't used it myself though... http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<blaze^^> yonda: i'll check this one :)
<Frogzoo> meandi: much better - zero risk & will leave you room for data
<meandi> Frogzoo: ok, over and out, I will do some experimenting now. Thanks for helping!
<Frogzoo> meandi: yw/gl
<KenSentMe> Dial_tone: check wikipedia
<KenSentMe> Dial_tone: sorry, check this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LinuxFilesystemsExplained
<KenSentMe> It's the Ubuntu wiki
<raiffhigor> Good mornig guys..
<KenSentMe> morning
<Hoxzer> Morning
<Dial_tone> thanks
<Hoxzer> what is our location?
<raiffhigor> how can i solve this?!?! >>> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<Frogzoo> can anyone suggest a FOSS network services database? preferably with a wiki style front end? preferably running on mysql?
<achandra> WARlrus: The card likely has a broadcom chipset..ie a 4306....which is likely windows native..but the card manufacturer hasnt released a linux driver.
<Ng> raiffhigor: you probably need to install libqt3-mt-dev or libqt4-dev (depending on if it can build against Qt4)
<F0LL0W3R> heey can i update the ubuntu dapper drake beta to the Release one ? or i hv to download the Release one
<Ng> F0LL0W3R: yes you can
<F0LL0W3R> how NG ?
<achandra> WARlrus: the work around is to check around to see if someone has created or dealt with it or...use NDISWRAPPER
<raiffhigor> Ng: probably i'll have them in synaptics?!?!
<Ng> raiffhigor: yep
<Ng> F0LL0W3R: run Synaptic (System->Administration), hit Reload, then Mark All Upgrades, then Apply
<achandra> WARlrus: to do that you will need to extract the .inf file from the executable driver loader for windows.
<F0LL0W3R> Ng thx :)
<raiffhigor> Ng: an curiosity... where i can find if not in synaptics ... any suggests?!!!?
<WARlrus> achandra: I can't find anyone else who has done something similar, so can you talk me through the niswrapper route please?
<yonda> Hey guys I've got a wireless network connection here running with Network manager, but it seems to randomly drop out at random times
<Ng> raiffhigor: they are both available from synaptic. You might need to enable the universe repository, but they are definitely both there
<Ng> !tell raiffhigor about repos
<|mp|> WARlrus: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Installation
<achandra> WARlrus: here's the kicker.. Im not sure you can load the driver....when your in CD mode...lets clarify with some help from others first :)
<WARlrus> Okay thanks :)
<|mp|> WARlrus: you on live-cd? is that what "cd mode" means?
<WARlrus> I just want to check it works before partitioning my hard drive, and installing ubuntu on a partition
<WARlrus> yes, I am on a live-cd
<|mp|> ndis wont work
<WARlrus> ah
<achandra> Help....Is it possible to load a network card driver using ndiswrapper, load the module in "CD" mode ?? ie dapper has not been installed on the system??
<mauran> ANY BODY KNOWS ABOUT SCIM INPUT METHOD, PLEASE COME TO PRIVATE CHAT. I NEED SOME HELP !!!!!!!!
<WARlrus> Will i have to partition the hard drive and install the full distro then?
<Dial_tone> where is that old metacity option that let you choose where new windows open? upper left corner, tabbed, etc
<Hoxzer> :D private chat sounds like some perverted
<Dial_tone> everytime I open xchat it starts upper left and I want it lower right
<mauran> ohh
<rahul84> how do i use torrents in ubuntu?
<mauran> m17n is not working on dapper
<|mp|> WARlrus - to check ndis, yea, unless he carsd is mentioned on the list: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<achandra> WARlrus: I think you have a choice to "dual"and resize the hdd if you have windows...but its the route...that I took
<phanter> rahul84: standard there is a program installed that can handle them to download
<phanter> rahul84: or what is your specific question?
<Dial_tone> azureus is a torrent client
<rahul84> i tried Ktorrent but i am not getting my full bandwidth
<WARlrus> mp: I get a 404 when trying to load that page
<|mp|> WARlrus - ??? hit F5
<phanter> rahul84: maybe that is because the upload of your seeders is not big enough. Is not neccesarily because of the program you use
<WARlrus> achandra: Is that "dual" option in windows, or do I load the live distro on linux and do it through that
<Phenom> Help! my .htaccess isn't working!
<achandra> WARlrus: with the Ubuntu CD
<WARlrus> mp: still getting it lol
<jneves> Phenom: put it in pastebin
<yonda> Hey guys I've got a wireless network connection here running with Network manager, but it seems to randomly drop out at random times
<achandra> WARlrus: it will use the Ubuntu bootloader and then give you a choice..
<WARlrus> achandra: thanks, I will see if I can find another option and use that as a last resort
<rahul84> no ...even on http downloads i don't get full bandwidth
<Phenom> jneves, i'm not getting an error its just allowing me to view the secured document anyways?
<Ng> yonda: does it do it just for a few seconds and then come back?
<phanter> yonda: try to disable the eth0 (or other non wireless cards). I had problems with that before (nut not anymmore)
<|mp|> WARlrus - if you have two spare partitions, one for root filesystem "/" and one for swap (virtual memory, like pagefile in win) then you can keep your win "system" and the bootloader will offer you both options
<achandra> WARlrus: the steps if you want to know are edit the /etc/apt/source.list and include all the repos.. then do an apt-get update
<yonda> NG - Yes, and then it will reconnect within about 10 seconds
<yonda> Phanter - Ok I'll try that
<achandra> that will get you access to ndis and wpasupplicant if you use wpa
<jneves> Phenom: 2 options: apache isn't configured to use .htaccess or you have the require/satisfy directives wrong
<Phenom> jneves, hmm
<achandra> then youll need to use the synaptic package manager to get ndis and wpa
<PZico> should this kind of command take minutes or is something wrong? dd if=/mnt/usb/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/hdaX
<WARlrus> mp: my harddrive is not partitioned at all at the moment, I have windows on a single partition
<Ng> yonda: I see something like that too - from looking at the logs I think it's because it disconnects to quickly scan for better networks, but I'm just guessing
<Phenom> jneves, I'm following this tutorial exactally though
<|mp|> WARlrus
<yonda> I've disabled eth0...ill see how that goes
<achandra> WARlrus: the "resize" tool is what that is for...to help with getting ubuntu isntalled
<WARlrus> if i run the distro off the CD to install it, will it give me the option to partition the drive? then will that give me the option to dual boot?
<|mp|> ok - you can re-partition/resize either with Partition Magic or LInux
<jneves> Phenom: that's why I said to put the result on the pastebin - it's easier for me to debug it and then explain you what's wrong...
<achandra> |mp|: correct me if im wrong on that ..
<TobiasFar> i installed ubuntu and updated to xubuntu via downloading the xubuntu packages..i've changed the wallpaper under xubuntu(Xfce) and when i restart the computer and go back to xubuntu it seems that it uses the ubuntu(gnome) wallpaper
<jneves> Phenom: not all tutorials are current for apache 2
<|mp|> achandra / WARlrus - i am not sure, - is it a new tool? I have never seen it..
<Phenom> jneves, but what am I suppose to paste? i'll send you the part im working on maybe that will help
<achandra> WARlrus: its called resize with a slider bar..
<WARlrus> All I want is a dual booted system with the option to run either linux or windows on startup. If i install linux will that give me the option of partitioning?
<achandra> WARlrus: and you can resize what you will use for windows and the rest for linux...at least that is my impression of how it works..
<Phenom> jneves, http://pastebin.com/718030
<KenSentMe> WARlrus: yes, the installer gives you the option to manually create partitions and it automaticly detects of you have windows or other os installed and puts in the bootloader
<achandra> is that correct y'all?
<achandra> yep thought so...
<WARlrus> and also, will I be able to remove the partition if I decide to remove 1 of the OS's? IE: Merge the drive back togther?
<|mp|> achandra / WARlrus - sounds good, why not try it? BUT remember, resizing is tricky and could go wrong, so back up your data
<achandra> agreed
<Phenom> jneves, Im using /var/www/secure for the folder I am trying to password protect
<|mp|> WARlrus, in theory all is possible
<WARlrus> I don't keep much important stuff on that computer anyway, but thanks :) I will back it up.
<Hoxzer> Everything is possible possibilities are limited
<achandra> WARlrus: the removal is trickier...beacuse the bootloader is using that "info" to send you to one place or another..
<|mp|> WARlrus, i dud it in this laptop with the KNoppix tool: Parted, l rather QtParted, and it worked fine
<achandra> WARlrus: the boot loader likely will stay...if you blow away linux partition, then using Manage in windows...then the parition tool, windows will see the seperate partition and ask if you wnat to format with ntfs...so and so forth...but the bootloader for linux loads likely into the Master Boot Record..
<|mp|> WARlrus - if you dont have much important stuff, then why keep windows at all?
<achandra> Windows dont know about linux....Linux knows about the evil empire :) ...lol
<WARlrusMAHN> Sorry about that, IRC disconnected me
<|mp|> WARlrus - if you dont have much important stuff, then why keep windows at all?
<Phenom> jneves, did you get the pastebin URL?
<WARlrusMAHN> In case there are programs/games I wish to run that won't run on Linux
<achandra> |mp|: the question was just begging to be asked wasnt it ??? :)
<usuario> hola
<|mp|> yup
<achandra> lol
<jneves> Phenom: yes, emergency at work - give me a sec
<WARlrusMAHN> Right, I will partition the hard drive and install Linux then :) Thanks for all the help guys
<Phenom> jneves, alright
<ipnet> hi any one can help me..how to print from windows xp host..for network shared printer
<WARlrusMAHN> You will probably be hearing from me later when I mess it up again ;)
<WARlrusMAHN> Thanks :)
<kinema> if durring a server install i chose to configure my network connection later what is the easiest way to configure it after the install has completed?
<achandra> WARlrusMAHN: np... when you get that far...the ndis thing is the way...google " ubuntu dapper ndiswrapper how to"
<achandra> there  is an excellent walk through..
<jneves> Phenom: the tutorial is wrong
<jneves> Phenom: eliminate the Files part
<jneves> Phenom: and put
<jneves> Phenom: Require valid-user
<phanter> hello, what is concidered to be the better virusscanner in the repositories?
<jneves> Phenom: Satisfy any
<jneves> Phenom: in the end
<Frogzoo> kinema: google for /etc/network/interfaces & copy, & pppoesetup if you use pppoe
<achandra> kinema: we kinda were having this discussion earlier...but assuming things were found okay with the driver and all in system, administration, then networking...there is nice networktool.
<achandra> :)
<GNAM> i cannot wait for edgy alpha 1
<achandra> darn broadcom drivers have caused more people headaches here than any other driver...yet manufacturers insist on using them in laptops...with minimal linux support...acck
<CrippsFX> virus scanner? we need virus scanners for linux?
<kinema> achandra: isn't networktool a gui program?  this is a server install
<achandra> CrippsFX: clamav??
<Akuma_> is there a website somewhere with plenty of linux drivers? i've never had to look for drivers before and i'm having a hard time
<phanter> well.... eeeuhh. let me think... I need a virusscanner
<GNAM> virus scanners are not useful also in windows
<CrippsFX> achandra, someone was asking about one, but I've never used one.
<phanter> clamav says it is mainly focused on mail servers
<ipnet> hi anyone can help me..how to print from windows xp host..for network shared printer
<achandra> CrippsFX: I did a google search for ubuntu dapper clamav and there is a cool wiki site..with a walk through of what you are asking for..
<CrippsFX> achandra, i'm not looking for one. phanter is.
<achandra> with regards to the by hand config..
<|mp|> ipnet - have you googled it? http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=mozclient&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&q=share+printer+windows+linux
<achandra> ahh...okay
<phanter> achandra: i was looking for it, can you pass me the link?
<achandra> phanter: indeed...one sec
<ipnet> ok i try it
<Ti_Uhl> hello
<achandra> phanter: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<Ti_Uhl> i've installed ubuntu dapper drake, but there seems to be something wrong with the icons, in every menu i get the text keyboard label and then the modifier key for the shortcut. Is there any way to solve this ?
<chupacabras> Hi! I put the computer to hybernate, the nonitor goes blank, but the cpu is still on. When I try to use the computer again it doesn't respond. I push any key or I do click with the mouse, but it doesn't awake. Is there something that I'm doing wrong?
<rixxon> i think you should push the power button, works for me anyway
<phanter> thanks
<rixxon> ( chupacabras )
<chupacabras> rixrixxon I did that already
<Phenom> jneves, I'm still getting the same results?
<achandra> phanter: I believe there are two choices in that guide..
<rixxon> chupacabras: then sorry, no idea :(
<chupacabras> The cpu does not hybernate, just the monitor.
<phanter> achandra: it only talks about clamav i think
<phanter> but no problem, I just take that one
<chupacabras> that's OK
<rixxon> chupacabras: should the cpu hybernate? :P (im no expert, but i think it should right?)
<achandra> phanter: nope your right...one
<phanter> rixxon: yes it should
<chupacabras> rixxon, yes it should.
<achandra> phanter:  but it is a pretty good compilation of a snot load how tos and tricks :)
<Healot> if the CPU hibernate, the PC is technically shutdown... :)
<rixxon> everything kinda should, right?
<phanter> achandra: true, i know about most of them already, but still thanks
<achandra> forgot who asked.. but youd have to edit /etc/network/interfaces file to get a proper static entry for networking.. by hand
<achandra> phanter: lol...cool
<rixxon> i read vista doesn't have any easily accessed way to shut down, the "shut down" is infact hibernate :S
<achandra> phanter: now if you can get a windows client with clam talking to the linux server...with calmav server running on it...YOU DA MAN...:)
<chupacabras> ah
<phanter> achandra: well... hahaha... that is not what I need / want to know ;)
<achandra> ;)
<chupacabras> Well, I'll come back tomorrow guys, bye.
<achandra> anybody experience with ethernet bonding on ubuntu??? specifically how to config the files manually??
<scacco[] > j #xchat
<scacco[] > oops
<scacco[] > sorry
<achandra> alright..good night to alll...sleep calls...im a bloody insomniac.. work is going to kick my ass tommorow :)
<phanter> is there a tool that probes for your hardware and can build a .config file upon that info (so that I do not have to walk through all the options)?
<phanter> (for compiling a new kernel)
<Arafangi1n> phanter: Just compile everything as modules.
<Arafangi1n> phanter: Or just use the generic kernel.
<phanter> Arafangi1n: i already have done that, but was just curious if such a thing was ever made...
<void^> take the config of a running kernel and just modify it
<mp3guy> is there a way I can make quake3 a window and move my mouse out of it/alt-tab out of it? At the moment when I window it I can't alttab or move the mouse out
<Arafangi1n> void^: Assuming the running kernel has that option.
<scheuri> hi all
<cppnewbie> hey all, im having a slight problem with my 5 button mouse including wheel (2 normal ones, wheel in the middle and 2 on the side). the side buttons dun work as they should, or at least as they usually worked in windows. what can i do about this one, any way to configure what each button does?
<void^> Arafangi1n: the config.gz option that's not enabled in ubuntu kernels for some reason? but there's /boot/config-* instead.
<scheuri> I try to install VMware Server on Ubuntu Server, but it lacks certain libraries...how do I find out which library is provided by which package? Thanks a lot for help
<Arafangi1n> scheuri: apt-file
<scheuri> Arafangi1n: thanks...I trying that just now
<scheuri> Arafangi1n: uhmm...apt-file is not a command, I guess I need to install another package before using that?
<rapha> Hi all!
<gharz> guys.... i just bought a new hard drive for my laptop... my question is how can i transfer my Ubuntu to the new laptop without reinstalling the system... is this possible?
<Arafangi1n> scheuri: Actually, apt-file is what I use on my debian servers.  Ubuntu probably has it too, in either case, you have to install it.
<rapha> Is it possible to listen to an ".m4a" file under Dapper? When I run Totem from a terminal it says "don't know how to handle audio/mpeg, mpegversion=(int)4"
<scheuri> Arafangi1n: I am on it...thanks...:)
<scheuri> Arafangi1n: THOUSAND thanks...it worked perfectly fine....
<dli> gharz, you may " cp -a " your installation, but leave out /dev /sys /proc
<rapha> dli: shouldn't he at least mkdir them after cp'ing the system?
<cppnewbie> hey all, im having a slight problem with my 5 button mouse including wheel (2 normal ones, wheel in the middle and 2 on the side). the side buttons dun work as they should, or at least as they usually worked in windows. what can i do about this one, any way to configure what each button does?
<bimberi> cppnewbie: This page might help you - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<zobi8225> i've just instaled ubuntu on my mac and all work very well
<zobi8225> thx a lot
<BCK> hey, how do i get a system tray in ubuntu ?
<BCK> konversation creates an icon in a new window kinda of thing
<BCK> same for kopete
<cppnewbie> oi, cor bimberi, thx, will do
<bimberi> cppnewbie: yw :)
<Sonderblade> upgrading from breezy to dapper now should be really painless right? apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade ??
<_stev_> I have installed wine, but I cannot open the file wi
<mitja> Where can I change selection to XFree86 instead of Xorg?
<scheuri> Sonderblade: use aptitude instead of apt-get
<Stroganoff> BCK the systray is called "notification area" in gnome. u should check the preferences of Konversation and Kopete
<cppnewbie> anyone knows if ubuntu will get this like, problem, fixed, where with 64bit ubuntu u dont have 32bit support? in any future update maybe?
<_stev_> with wine, I cannot open :wine /media/cdrom/start.exe
<Sonderblade> scheuri: why?
<scheuri> Sonderblade: aptitude handles dependencies better...so upgrading, removing and installing is a "better"
<scheuri> Sonderblade: is a bit "better"...this is correct...;)
<Arafangi1n> scheuri: Depends.  I use apt-get and dpkg.
<Arafangi1n> scheuri: Some things just need dpkg.
<Sonderblade> scheuri: i thought aptitute was just a frontend
<mindspit> MySQL header files missing what can i do?
<scheuri> Arafangi1n: well, apt-get does not handle dependencies that well as aptitude is able to...when removing stuff or upgrading it, aptitude takes better care of deps
<_stev_> somebody ever used wine?
<scheuri> Sonderblade: well, apt-get is not just a front-end...:)...aptitude is neither...it is a frontend, but also has some features
<Stroganoff> yes, _stev_
<Lynoure> _stev_: Yes, but not all that successfully, always
<Arafangi1n> scheuri: apt-get is more reserved, afaik.
<Sonderblade> scheuri: and synaptic?
<scheuri> Sonderblade: synaptic is a graphical frontend...probably for apt-get...but I am not sure...there should be info on their homepage
<scheuri> Arafangi1n: that is possible...
<_stev_> well Stroganoff Lynoure : I want to run a cd with start.exe and typed in wine /media/cdrom/start.exe..
<rapha> Please, help! Trying to listen to an .m4a file; following the instructions under RestrictedFormats has only helped with the video part, still no sound tho...
<cppnewbie> all these things with the mice seem confusing, im having a bit of trouble understanding what i should do.......
<Arafangi1n> cppnewbie: Explaining the problem is half the solution.
<blackline> in xchat i used to have a meny to the right with the online users in each channe. this is gone, how do i get that back?
<cppnewbie> Arafangi1n, explained some lines above, i got a mouse with 5 buttons, 2 normal, the wheel, and 2 on the side, and these 2 on the side dun do what they should
<cppnewbie> and someone gave me a link saying what to do, but it all seems confusing :\
* luX` a dopo
<Arafangi1n> cppnewbie: I can't find the question.
<johnZay_> where is the information for panels stored? (like what's in the panel)
<cppnewbie> i just mentioned the problem again though
<_stev_> Stroganoff: Lynoure: I"ve got the following message :Warning: the specified Windows directory L"c:\\windows" is not accessible.Warning: the specified System directory L"c:\\windows\\system32" is not accessible
<cppnewbie> the question in itself, is what should i do for a mouse with more buttons than usual that dont do what they usually do
<Stroganoff> johnZay, gconf-editor -> apps -> panel -> applets
<johnZay_> thanbks
<cappiz> is it possible to resize a filesystem ?
<cappiz> wich is the system disk?
<Kaja> Yes.
<cappiz> Kaja how :> ?
<Kaja> Use some livecd that comes with a suitable program... such as gparted.
<cappiz> ah
<cappiz> cant
<cappiz> its not located at my place
<cappiz> :>
<CrippsFX> in the config file, chainloader+1 is used when the partition to be booted from already has its own bootloader, right?
<xophEr> Does anyone have a clue how to get the DVI output working on my gfxcard? (NVIDIA)
<Stroganoff> _stev_, are u there?
<cyfr> Hello.. if I have a webserver on my LAN, and im using dyndns, how do I make it so that I can type in the dyndns URL and get my webpage? Rather than typing in the internal IP?
<_stev_> Stroganoff: yes
* scacco[]  is away: SDB: Scacco device busy
<Stroganoff> _stev_, run winecfg, go to 'drives', 'advanced', 'add', 'type', 'path' ..
<Arafangi1n> cyfr: It's called a router.
<Arafangi1n> cyfr: But many adsl modems have _crap_ routers, so if you want that, you either have to hardcode it into your computer (/etc/resolv.conf, I believe), or use an internal DNS.
<Stroganoff> then -- wine "D:\start.exe" -- or whatever
<DarkMageZ> whats the the traceroute command line tool called? tried tracert & traceroute...
<cyfr> Thankyou Arafangi1n
<CrippsFX> DarkMageZ, do you even have it installed?
<DarkMageZ> CrippsFX, ooo, good point, might not be installed by default
<CrippsFX> DarkMageZ, I don't think it is ;)
<DarkMageZ> CrippsFX, lol, damn, no traceroute tool by default
<cyfr> Arafangi1n: is there some sort of name for what im trying to do in resolv.conf? So that I can research the topic further?
<CrippsFX> DarkMageZ, you could install: lft , mtr, netwox, tcptraceroute, traceproto, or xt
<CrippsFX> :)
<DarkMageZ> CrippsFX, ya, already running traceroute, but wow, that's odd, having ping, but no traceroute :S
<CrippsFX> indeed!
<ketilkn> Anyone know of a good howto on moving /boot from seperate partition to / partition. Due to Ubuntu frequently adding new kernels my /boot goes full all the time.
<Arafangi1n> cyfr: Ah, it's /etc/hosts
<_stev_> Stroganoff: well i've added path /media/cdrom and type cdrom...but the program doesn't start with wine /media/cdrom/start.exe
<CrippsFX> ketilkn, just mount /boot under a different directory, copy everything from it to the empty /boot , unmount the old /boot dir, and remove the line with "/boot" from your /etc/fstab
<Stroganoff> _stev_, try -- wine "D:\start.exe" -- or whatever
<ketilkn> CrippsFX, I expect I would have to edit menu.lst as well ?
<cyfr> Brilliant Arafangi1n works :) ty!
<ketilkn> CrippsFX, No pitfalls there?
<CrippsFX> ketilkn, yeah. you'd have to change (hd0,0) (assuming /boot is /dev/hda1) to (hd0,1) (assuming root is on /dev/hda2)
<ketilkn> CrippsFX, Thank you. I think I will just have a go at this. Wish me luck :)
<CrippsFX> ketilkn, wait a second.
<alth> Hey guys, what's the easiest and quickest tool to convert MP3 to WAV? I want to burn an audio CD ^^
<CrippsFX> ketilkn, this is the section for my ubuntu: http://pastebin.com/718107   ... my root fs is on /dev/hda1
<CrippsFX> alth, gnomebaker or k3b
<_stev_> Stroganoff: I can run a seperate exe file from the cd but not with start.exe..
<Stroganoff> try crossover-office ;)
<ketilkn> CrippsFX, I would probably need to reinstall grub on MBR right? One would guess Grub need to know where to find its configuration ?
<alth> CrippsFX: K3B won't convert my files, it says 'unsupported file type'.
<Chris_C> My automatic weekly security update has run (breezy/5.10), and for the 4 packages that it wants to update, instead of describing the changes it says "The list of changes is not available yet. Please try again later."  It's been like that for two days now.  Anyone know of any server / repository troubles?
<ketilkn> Or I could of course just keep it one the old partition and make a symlink in the new /boot
<CrippsFX> ketilkn, yes, you would need to reinstall grub on your MBR, but it will by default look in /boot/grub/ for menu.lst
<CrippsFX> alth, you have to download the k3b-mp3 plugin
<alth> Ahh.
<alth> Is that in the repositories?
<CrippsFX> ketilkn, you *could* ... but you would still have the space restrictions.
<CrippsFX> alth, should be in universe.
<ketilkn> GRUB has no problems reading ext3 ?
<alth> Do you know the filename, CrippsFX?
<CrippsFX> ketilkn, nope.
<CrippsFX> alth, try an "apt-cache search"
<CrippsFX> ketilkn, my /boot is on my root fs, and I use ext3 ;)
<CrippsFX> ketilkn, it works without any tweaking of any kind.
<ketilkn> Right. Thanks. I keep making seperate /boot partitions out of old habit. I think I will stop doing that now.
<ketilkn> Reboot time
<mcbtr> can i ask a question
<spikeb> course you can mcbtr
<spikeb> mcbtr: that's what we're here for
<mcbtr> i am new at ubuntu but i can not make a sign
<Adium> you me login?
<mcbtr> there is a sign like a
<spikeb> hmm, define sign
<mcbtr> you know which is between user name and e-mail address
<Adium> @
<spikeb> oh
<spikeb> an at sign
<mcbtr> but at windows ctrl+alt+q makes this sign but at ubuntu i can not make it
<mcbtr> how could i make
<spikeb> mcbtr: not sure how to fix it for real, but you can copy and paste one off irc into a text file, then use that whenever you needed one
<mcbtr> thanks
<spikeb> that must have been good enough for that person :)
<traveller> isn't the @ symbol done by  pressing shift+2? am i missing something here?
<dnel> mcbtr: Your keymap is probably set wrong, it will be there but likely not with the corresponding key on your keyboard
<pianoboy3333> Where can I get the metacity theme named 'gentle'? It used to be on gnome-look, but I can't find it
<spikeb> hmm
<spikeb> google perhapst?
<dnel> traveller: that will work on a US keymap yes
<traveller> hm....different keymaps i see
<Adium> traveller, not if its a UK keyboard you don't
<Chris_C> traveller has never travelled to the UK :)
<traveller> Chris_C: apparently so :/
<Adium> lol
<pianoboy3333> spikeb: I have, but I haven't found it :( that was my favorite theme
<Chris_C> hey since it's quiet here let me re-ask my question
<traveller> i can only get US keyboards here
<Chris_C> My automatic weekly security update has run (breezy/5.10), and for the 4 packages that it wants to update, instead of describing the changes it says "The list of changes is not available yet. Please try again later."  It's been like that for two days now.  Anyone know of any server / repository troubles?
<spikeb> i wonder if they just didnt update the changelog, Chris_C
<schalken> !multimedia keys
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, schalken
<gyro54> what would you do with this file (print-drivers-linux-glibc2-x86.deb)?
<nosklo> gyro54, delete?
<Adium> install it?
<nosklo> gyro54, burn it to a cd-rom?
<Adium> email it?
<gyro54> how do I install or do I just run it?
<Adium> lol
<nosklo> gyro54, send it over the net to a friend in australia?
<KenSentMe> gyro54: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<nosklo> gyro54, sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<Adium> sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<KenSentMe> lol
<gyro54> Thanks - What service....
<Adium> lol
<Ng> or double click on it with the file manager and gdebi will offer to install it for you (assuming you are on dapper)
<spikeb> haha
<spikeb> you can double click on it to install it.
<spikeb> yes ng
<BCK> gah
<spikeb> sometimes i wish more people KNEW that.
<gyro54> things are getting so easy
<Ng> indeed, especially since it's more useful for randomly downloaded .deb's than dpkg -i
<nosklo> spikeb, we are used to type :)
* BCK has a tv card with visual output in kaffeine but no audio output
<BCK> what should i do ?
<nosklo> BCK, try plugging a cable between your capture card and your sound card
<spikeb> nosklo: i know, but we ought to start getting used to taking advantage of the graphical tools offered, so that newbies can as well
<BCK> nosklo: i have one :P
<BCK> worked fine under suse + kaffeine
<nosklo> BCK, turn up your sound cards volume using gnome volume manager
<wildman_> hello *
<BCK> have done
<nosklo> BCK, double click volume in panel, near the clock, and turn up ALL sliders
<nosklo> BCK, including the one that says "Line In" or something
<BCK> kk
<BCK> nope :(
<_stev_> join /xubuntu
<nosklo> _stev_, /join #xubuntu
<_stev_> nosklo: thanks :-)
* BCK is sad
<BCK> it shouldnt be different
<nosklo> BCK, true
<nosklo> BCK, specially since your sound card that is doing the work, not the capture card
<nosklo> BCK, other sound plays ok?
<BCK> yes
<BCK> other sound is fine
<spikeb> just another example of what makes distros different - different bugs.
* spikeb sighs
<BCK> spikeb: tis true
<nosklo> BCK, do you have another external source of sound to plug into the same plug on your sound card that your capture card is plugged in, just to test it?
<nosklo> BCK, like, an MP3 player or something
<Adium> spikeb, this is true that why ive started to use www.desktopbsd.net
<BCK> yes
<killaz> hi is the vmware player enough to use winz applications once in teh while?
<BCK> the cable is fine
<froggi_> does anyone know if it is possible to make two partitions appear as one ?
<_stev_> I want to share a folder and when I want to connect with my windows pc I have to give a password and name, why is that?
<spikeb> Adium: ahh, it's great - there's already two bsd distros that do the same damn thing - desktopbsd and pcbsd
<nosklo> ok, so you are sure the capture card is not sending sound right?
<Adium> yep
<BCK> well i guess
<killaz> froggi_: what do you mean with appear as one?
<BCK> i think so
<Adium> though im not a fan od PCBSD
<Adium> of*
<BCK> sound playing from mp3 player nosklo
<nosklo> BCK, well if you plug another stuff instead of your capture card on the cable, you hear sound
<BCK> yes
<BCK> i do
<spikeb> Adium: i'm just grumpy because they both use KDE
<BCK> listening now
<spikeb> Adium: i wish one used gnome instead :)
<nosklo> BCK, ok, then you must turn on the volume on the capture card somehow
<Adium> lol @ spikeb
<nosklo> BCK, try switching channel :P
<BCK> did
<BCK> no difference
<BCK> even for radio channels no sound
<Adium> I must admit that took some getting use to think ill end up using gnome
<gyro54> now how do I run this file (/usr/local/lexmark/setup.lexmark) ?
<froggi_> killaz, I have two partitions, first is standard Ubuntu plus swap, second used to be a windows partion, but have reformatted it as EXT3
* spikeb has been using gnome since pre-1.0
<froggi_> killaz, is it possible for the Ubuntu partion to seemlessly span across to the other partion
<bunny> Hello, if I copy debs I find in one machince in /var/cache/spt/archives/ to same dir in another a  networked machince (via cdrom) which only has dial up access will packaage manager pick them up that they are there when go to check for updates (note I can update package list on dial up, but deb packages inc new pcc dapper kernel to get G3 iMac booting too much for dial up)
<nosklo> BCK, on the volume manager (double click volume), under file -> change device, does your capture card shows up there?
<spikeb> bunny: it should
<Timmy_> i was wondering how i could give the cpu more attention to things that are happening in realtime versus something in the background
<spikeb> Timmy_: using the nice command
<Timmy_> aight?
<killaz> froggi_: I guess so, you should only mount it to for example /_some_name and it's part of your filesystem
<BCK> nosklo: the slider was at the bottom still no change :(
<spikeb> Timmy_: i don't really know much about it, try reading the manual page for it :(
<Timmy_> kk
<spikeb> i HATE saying that
<bunny> thanks spikeb that means I can get G3 iMac running dapper properly at local community centre via cdrom
* spikeb reads the manual page himself
<MetaMorfoziS> is it true the LG dvd writers are bad?
<spikeb> bunny: awesome :)
<gyro54> any idea how to run this file (/usr/local/lexmark/setup.lexmark) ?
<spikeb> bunny: i have a ppc mac mini running dapper
<froggi_> killaz, I have mounted it and I can use it as part of my file system, but Ubuntu won't automatically use it if it starts to run out of space on the first partion ?
<BCK> grr
<BCK> this is a pain
<Timmy_> the nice command blows
<Timmy_> lol
<spikeb> oh that's great
<spikeb> the documentation sucks
<spikeb> heh
<killaz> froggi_: as what have you mount it now...?
<Ng> renice to change priority of a running program
<froggi_> killaz, home-extra
<MetaMorfoziS> gyro54: sh <file>
<MetaMorfoziS> ?
<gyro54> thanks
<killaz> froggi_: /home-extra, so if your write something to /home-write you are using that partition..... I dont think that if the first partition runs out of space taht it will start using the second one which is /home/first
<kbrooks> can you install packages with a few clicks in dapper?
<boricua> good morning needs some help i just install the server cd but i don't have any X  does the server cd come with any WM?
<Stroganoff> could u pls point me to a graphical cvs-browser/downloader?
<froggi_> killaz, that is what I thought.. but I was hoping there was some way to give Linux more space like adding another drive, and it would just include it
<jrib> kbrooks: if you mean repos, synaptic and the gnome-add apps thing is there.  If you mean .deb's there is gdebi now
<KenSentMe> boricua: the server install is standard only in command line
<kbrooks> jrattner1: package = file, so yes, i meant ".debs"
<KenSentMe> boricua: if you want to install a desktop i think you can use sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<Lynoure> froggi_: there are multiple ways. Easiest probably is to make the new disk your /home
<boricua> KenSentMe,k
<spikeb> yes you can ken
<froggi_> Lynoure, so if I was to make the new disk or partiotion /home , how ?
<kbrooks> jrib: is gdebi bundled wth ubuntu?
<boricua> KenSentMe:how can i ocnfigure my printer from command line?
<KenSentMe> boricua: or try apt-get install (k)ubuntu-desktop
<spikeb> kbrooks: yup
<jrib> !info gdebi
<ubotu> gdebi: (Simple tool to install deb files), section admin, is optional. Version: 0.1.4ubuntu13 (dapper), Packaged size: 31 kB, Installed size: 684 kB
<KenSentMe> !tell boricua about cups
<BlueEagle> froggi_: Edit your /etc/fstab file to make /home mount at boot. You might want to mount it somwhere else first so you can transfer the files that are already in your /home directory tho.
<KenSentMe|afk> got to go now
<jrib> kbrooks: it's on the cd but it doesn't get installed by default it seems
* froggi_ processing last instruction from BlueEagle
<Lynoure> froggi_: first make a file system into it, then copy your home stuff into it, then remove old home and mount the new one to it's place (don't forget to add to fstab)
<scheuri> hi all
<CrippsFX> how can I create a grub boot floppy that will boot a usb drive?
<killaz> froggi_: no if you partition it is the same as in win box the system cant decide by its own that its time to start using space of the other partition. What you can do is when you run out of space, copy for example /var to partition 2 and mount it as /var
<scheuri> question: I installed VMware server on Ubuntu Server 6.06 LTS and tried to install MUI...but it says that there is no vmware server installed (but it clearly is actually...and running)...anyone an idea why that is?
<BlueEagle> froggi_: Do you need step-by-step instructions?
<Lynoure> BlueEagle said it right, yes. :)
<brimble> Does anyone know where I can download a copy of the official ubuntu book ?
<pl_ice> hey
<froggi_> BlueEagle, most likely as I only know enough to get in trouble, but let me edit my fstab first to get my head aorund what you suggest
<sikor_sxe> did anyone else experience a regression with the latest kerlen update for dapper? suspend to ram and disk won't work anymore since
<spikeb> no, but the breezy kernel regressed
<redblades> How do I uninstall something I installed with dpkg?
<BlueEagle> froggi_: ok, the entry you want is something like: /dev/sda12      /home           ext3    defaults        0       2
<boricua> tell KenSentMe about http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06_p3
<aceri> redblades > try dpkg -r nameofprogram
<boricua> !tell KenSentMe about http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06_p3
<BlueEagle> froggi_: where sda12 would be the partition of choice and ext3 would be the filesystem on your partition.
<jrib> redblades: dpkg -r something
<redblades> okay
<froggi_> BlueEagle. can I pastebin my fstab ?
<killaz> my installation of vmware-player using synaptic gives me errors.... anyone encounter these errors too?
<killaz> error is : E: vmware-player: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<brimble> Does anyone know where I can download a copy of the official ubuntu book ?
<LinuxMafia> hey
<BlueEagle> froggi_: Yes ofcourse you can. I might even take a look at it. :)
<LinuxMafia> when i install ubuntu which user i have to add ? root?
<BlueEagle> brimble: amazon.com?
<brimble> Blue: Hmmm yeah, I live in Australia....will take too long to get it :(
<froggi_> BlueEagle, what is the standard pastebin used aorund here ?
<Kaja> Probably the one in topic =/
<boricua> KenSentMe|afk: i see the concept thanks for the tips i just ran into this http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06_p3  ii guess the base install requieres more input then the desktop option
<protocol2> !vmware
<ubotu> I heard vmware is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<LinuxMafia> brimble, yu must be proud
<pl_ice> guys, what's a program that can connect to streamed ineternet radio??
<finkployd> any estimate when kernel 2.6.17 may appear in Drake's repositories?
<froggi_> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel! Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long pieces of text, to avoid disrupting the channel. You might also want to use the "webboard" package from Universe.
<localvar> what is the difference of all the CD options one can Order at shipit ?
<brimble> Linux...Why is that ? Are you being sarcastic
<Ng> finkployd: it's highly unlikely that it will
<LinuxMafia> protocol2, i am installing ubuntu on vmware
<finkployd> Ng: oh? why is that?
<Ng> finkployd: generally ubuntu doesn't push new versions of things into a release once its out
<protocol2> cool....your running XP?
!lilo:*! Earlier this morning, a small regional server split; affected users, about 182.
<LinuxMafia> protocol2, gentoo
<protocol2> ahh
!lilo:*! We're looking into the problem. Thanks.
<BlueEagle> froggi_: ubuntu.pastebin.com or !pastebin
<BlueEagle> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel! Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long pieces of text, to avoid disrupting the channel. You might also want to use the "webboard" package from Universe.
<Mutiny|Sakara> Hi all
<Boglizk> hello
<LinuxMafia> protocol2, but i dont know which user i have to add in installation
<BlueEagle> brimble: ISBN: 0132435942; Published: Aug 4, 2006  <= Doesn't appear to be published yet so you'll need to wait anyhow or so it appears.
<finkployd> Ng: That's a shame, I have some friends with Powerbooks who want to run it (they are not up to compiling kernels)
<pl_ice> any programs that can listen to streamed radio?...
<LinuxMafia> pl_ice, mplayer
<bimberi> pl_ice: rhythmbox
<brimble> Blue...Yep guess so, bugger
<Ng> finkployd: it's possible that it may show up in the backports tree, but changing kernel versions is quite involved because of userspace dependencies these days. Edgy should be out in October though, which will have a shiny new kernel :)
<localvar> 5 CD option and 1 CD option and 8 CD option at Shipit where you order Free CD's what is the difference between them ?
<Mutiny|Sakara> I am struggeling to install ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386 onto my laptop any chance anyone could help me out
<LinuxMafia> pl_ice, gxine , realplay
<killaz> protocol2: that's the whole wmware I thought you could only install vmware-player. Like they say here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VmwarePlayer?highlight=%28vmware%29
<pl_ice> yeh, but there was another one :/ it actually listed all the radios registered on the net, i can't remember what was it called :/
<rapha> Could somebody pastebin his original /boot/grub/menu.lst for me? I had some probs with the installation and now there is none :-/
<Guardian> what's your terminal font ??? i'm usinb monospace 12. but since dist upgrade i find it bigger than it used to be. i would like to know if my fonts settings changed for terminal or if monospace 12 is rendered bigger than before
<Guardian> i noticed libcairo has been updated in the process. maybe there's a link
<killaz> LinuxMafia: are you running the vmwareWorkstation or vmwarePlayer?
<LinuxMafia> killaz, worksattion
<LinuxMafia> killaz, and i dont know how to set the root password
<killaz> LinuxMafia: ahh.. ok!
<LinuxMafia> killaz, i added regular user at installation
<LinuxMafia> killaz, now i want to install xchat , it asks for root password
<bimberi> localvar: those numbers are quantities
<froggi_> BlueEagle, sorry, I'm using XTERM from a Windoze box onto my other Ubuntu machine and having trouble pasting the FSTAB across the machines, I might restart this question in the morning off the real machine
<killaz> LinuxMafia: you can install everything if you use sudo...
<killaz> the password is the same password as the passwords user
<rapha> Hello?
<scheuri> problem solved...:)
<LinuxMafia> killaz, so i can not use X for that?
<killaz> LinuxMafia: :D hopefully you understand what I'm saying
<kbrooks> bbl school
<bimberi> rapha: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15971 - note that i have to clean out a few old kernels :)
<rapha> bimberi: Thanks :-) ... no prob about the old kernels *g*
<LinuxMafia> killaz, yeah i do
<BlueEagle> froggi_: To copy text just mark it and to paste it in windows press CTRL+V
<killaz> LinuxMafia: yes are you installing xchat using apt-get?
<LinuxMafia> killaz, no
<BlueEagle> froggi_: and you might want to concider running putty if you ssh into the box in question.
<killaz> LinuxMafia: synaptic....
<LinuxMafia> killaz, i wanted to use add/remove thing in option
<boricua> on the server install how do you achieve Automatic LAMP (Linux, Apache, MySQL and PHP) during install i did not see any option for that
<killaz> LinuxMafia:  just fill in teh same password as the one you use to login
<BlueEagle> linuxmafia: Using sunaptic is "the right way"(tm) to install software.
<[pyro] > hey guys
<froggi_> BlueEagle, I SSH now, using Cygwin and then startx... can't rember what to append to command to free up the terminal window while gedit is running on fstab
<Hexidigital_> does Ubuntu cache dns records? (similar to windows xp)  something is bogging down my WLAN since i connected to my college WLAN
<bimberi> boricua: it's on the server CD, not the server option of the alternate CD
<spikeb> BlueEagle: actually, it's the right way for advanced software installation. the right way is gnome-app-install.
<killaz> protocol2: do you know anything about installation of vmware?
<boricua> bimberi:that what i downloaded the server cd
<compengi> hi all
<BlueEagle> spikeb: Well, that's what I get for using xubuntu I guess. ;D
<Hexidigital_> boricua:: you should just have to type lamp then press return to start the install
<killaz> protocol2:  cause you told me to look on the wiki for vmware, but I want to install the player NOT the workstation
<spikeb> BlueEagle: oh, in xubuntu it's definitely the right way
<bimberi> boricua: oh, ok, i understand that it's on the initial boot menu (although i've not actually seen it)
<spikeb> BlueEagle: :)
<Seveas> killaz, sudo apt-get isntall vmware-player
<protocol2> i just did this
<protocol2> !vmware
<ubotu> it has been said that vmware is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<killaz> Seveas: that's the same as synaptic right?
<Seveas> killaz, yes
<boricua> bimberi, i see thanks just read it here http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/installing-from-cd.html
<killaz> protocol2: you keep pointing there ... that is the workstation! I want to install the player.
<Hexidigital_> killaz:: vmware server is a fun toy (and is free)
<jazy> how do i find out what version of ubuntu im running?
<killaz> Seveas: well I installed the player using synaptic...
<bimberi> boricua: ah, there you go, thankyou for the link :)
<protocol2> no I was looking it up personally for myself
<killaz> Seveas: but ran into some errors
<Seveas> killaz, what were those?
<protocol2> the one you want is the ubuntu wiki pages
<bimberi> ubotu tell jazy about bersion
<bimberi> ubotu tell jazy about version
<killaz> E: vmware-player: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<spikeb> bersion!
<compengi> are all users here working under linux
<spikeb> compengi: a very very high percentage are
<froggi_> BlueEagle, killaz, thanks for your help tonight, sorry to waste your time. I'll get on the right machine tomorrow and look at your suggestions
<rapha> WOW!
<jazy> thanks
<rapha> Pretty new artwork!
<spikeb> compengi: i think the rest are at work or school and logged on :)
<boricua> compengi: that should be the case  good questions:-)
<killaz> Seveas: let me try apt-get.... maybe that wil work
<Seveas> killaz, put the complete output of the following command on the pastebin: dpkg --configure -a
<killaz> froggi_: np good luck
<Hexidigital_> killaz:: either way, it should have installed any required packages as well
<jazy> Ubuntu edgy (development branch).... yeah baby... bring on the breakage :-)
<killaz> Hexidigital_: yes. Two extra vmware packages...
<compengi> i'm using windows xp but planing to change to ubuntu linux
<compengi> i liked it
<killaz> Seveas: dpkg -- configure -a?
<killaz> thats it?
<Hexidigital_> killaz:: let us know what the errors are
<brimble> Ubuntu rocks....
<Hexidigital_> brimble:: yes, we know :-D
<brimble> Oh, I thought we were stating the obvious....sorry :)
<loow> ubuntu suxx :D
<jazy> cool compeng
<loow> nono
<compengi> but i'm scared of using a new os
<loow> ;)
<Seveas> killaz, yes
<Hexidigital_> compengi:: you get used to it... you feel free-er
<jazy> its easy to lean ubuntu.. you can just ask here or on the forums
<MetaMorfoziS> have anybody working external dvd writer on usb?
<MetaMorfoziS> samsung anyway?
<jazy> this room is how i learnt ubuntu
<Hexidigital_> does Ubuntu cache dns records? (similar to windows xp)  something is bogging down my WLAN since i connected to my college WLAN (sorry to be a pain, but it is REALLY lagging my WLAN)
<nosklo> compengi, what is scaring you?
<Hexidigital_> jazy:: me too :)
<rapha> Hexidigital_: Whenever I had probs with name resolution, manually entering a known-good nameserver (try 141.1.1.1) into /etc/resolv.conf helped...
<nosklo> Hexidigital_, no, linux-based OSs dont cache DNS.
<killaz> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel! Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long pieces of text, to avoid disrupting the channel. You might also want to use the "webboard" package from Universe.
<nosklo> Hexidigital_, if you need DNS cache you should install a DNS proxy
<compengi> cause i got used to use a specific type of programes and formats on windows but it looks different on linux =/
<pl_ice> i'm bored :/
<Hexidigital_> nosklo:: no, i dont want cache, but ever since i connected to my college WLAN i seem to be having DNS problems
* spikeb1 checks out gaim for IRC
<nosklo> compengi, different and better, must add
<Hexidigital_> rapha, nosklo:: thanks guys
<rapha> spikeb: sucks, eh?
<spikeb1> rapha: actually, it's not that bad
<killaz> Seveas, Hexidigital_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15972
<rapha> spikeb: I tried it out once and got totally lost... in XChat you can see at the first glance what's going on in a channel
<spikeb1> rapha: it seems to have changed a lot since the last time i used it
<rapha> spikeb1: gotta try it again then maybe :)
<compengi> ok how can i replace my programes by linux
<Seveas> killaz, what's the output of: uname -a
<pl_ice> hey, is the new ubuntu version stable now? as not many error reports etc? ...
<Hexidigital_> rapha, nosklo:: the college DNS server (gateway) was first in the list... that could've been the problem?
<compengi> like nero which program on linux replaces it
<killaz> Linux desktop 2.6.15-25-386
<someothernick> k3b gnomebaker
<Seveas> killaz, and dpkg -l vmware*
<someothernick> compengi,
<wickedpuppy> compengi, get k3b ..
<killaz> Seveas: No packages found matching vmware.
<compengi> it replaces nero
<killaz> Seveas: oh wait
<compengi> ?
<killaz> :D
<Seveas> killaz, don't forget the *
<rapha> Hexidigital_: sure, when you can't access it from at home
<wickedpuppy> compengi, why not install it and see for yourself ?
<killaz> :D
<killaz> yup
<compengi> ok :D
<nosklo> Heartsbane, yes, it solves DNS in order
<Hexidigital_> rapha:: that was it then... so i just need 192.168.0.1 (my router) in that config file, sound right?
<Hexidigital_> nosklo:: that what i thought
<compengi> i had ordered a CD from ubuntu shipit
<rapha> Hexidigital_: yup, sounds good
<killaz> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15975
<Hexidigital_> cool... lemme fix, be back
<jcuevas> hi
<BanskuZ> Helo
<BanskuZ> *Hello
<spikeb> interesting
<spikeb> now if i can only get gaim to ONLY have tabs for chats, but not messages...
<rapha> Yay, finally got Tremulous back!
<compengi> btw does games rune on linux?
<compengi> run*
<someothernick> tremulous  is a addicitive game :)
<pl_ice> eh, c ya later :)
<rapha> Depends on the game.
<Chousuke> Linux games do.
<Chousuke> :P
<rapha> Yup, Tremulous is QUITE addictive :)
<someothernick> compengi, some
<compengi> the new games
<Chousuke> Windows games run too, if they're supported by Wine
<Chousuke> or Cedega
<killaz> Seveas: you got the pastebin?
<Seveas> killaz, ah, my bad, try this: dpkg -l vmware* | cat
<compengi> how can i know
<killaz> np
<nosklo> compengi, search games databases, or try it out
<someothernick> websites should have a list
<rapha> someothernick: where do you usually play?
* spikeb complains to himself
<someothernick> akka sometimes
<rapha> Old school, someothernick?
<someothernick> ?
<killaz> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15977
<compengi> i play need for speed most wanted, generals, fifa, commandos....
<rapha> someothernick: prolly not :-) ... was just referring to the fact that AKKA is the traditional server for pre-1.0.1 Trem players
<someothernick> ah i c :)
<someothernick> i get 50 for ping there
<ekp> hi
<rapha> Kay
<BCK> nosklo: got it working :)
<someothernick> hello ekp
* rapha is more on the European servers, for pretty much the same reason
<spikeb> there doesn't seem to be a way to make only chats have tabs, and not IMs
<spikeb> :(
<Seveas> killaz, uninstall vmware with: dpkg -P vmware-player
<Seveas> killaz, then install: vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.15-25
<BCK> where abouts can i add comands i wish to run as root at bootup
<BCK> ?
<Seveas> killaz, and then install vmware-player again
<ekp> someothernick: I am having a problem with my panel configuration in Gnome  Dapper Drake Release
<killaz> Seveas: ok....!
<nosklo> BCK, what was it?
<rapha> BCK: make yourself some init script... /etc/init.d/rc.local would be a good place.
<someothernick> ekp, what is the prob
<ekp> I add window space changer but can not get it to show more than one workspace
<rapha> BCK: that would then be linked for example to /etc/rc3.d/S99local
<killaz> Seveas: that's the newer module...?
<BCK> needed libxineextracodecs
<Seveas> killaz, yes
<BCK> rapha its just one line
<BCK> surely can add it somewhere?
<rapha> BCK: it would be a hack. What do you want to start anyways?
<BCK> just tv card
<BCK> modprove bt
<ekp> error shows failed schema for panel apps
<BCK> one line
<ekp> or something to that effect
<rapha> BCK: oh. Just add "bt" to /etc/modules then
<BCK> ok
<killaz> Seveas: ok I'm intalling it with apt-get cause in synaptic it doesn show up
<compengi> does linux has viruses, adwares, spyware, trojans?
<spikeb> no
<BCK> ok
<rapha> compengi: right now, none is known that is out in the wild. There have been 2 or three proof-of-concept viruses over the years, most afaik targetted at RedHat specifically.
<BCK> thats the same as modprobeing rapha
<BCK> ?
<BCK> ?
<rapha> BCK: yup
<BCK> ok
<ekp> display all workplaces fails in schema/apps
<Hexidigital_> rapha, nosklo:: thanks guys... much better now :)
<compengi> i can connect through linux on network to windows right
<compengi> and share files
<BCK> just the bt bit ?
<rapha> Hexidigital_: hth :)
<nosklo> Hexidigital_, np
<bimberi> compengi: yes
<alth> GACK! Help! A game seems to have messed up my X session, everything is big! As in really low res! How do I get it back?
<compengi> i'm biginning to
<compengi> like linux more :P
<bimberi> compengi: set up a share on windows, and connect to it via Places -> Connect to Server
<guillem101> I'm planning to buy a LCD monitor... perhaps a BenQ FP202W... any suggestions?
<killaz> Seveas: the installation went fine..
<killaz> Seveas: thnx!
<Seveas> np
<someothernick> ekp, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=166021 <-- this the same prob?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<killaz> my mouse just died.....!
<compengi> ty bimberi
<Seveas> killaz, heh 
<BCK> rapha: shall i put modprobe dvb-bt8xx or just dvb-bt8xx ?
<bimberi> compengi: yw :)
<alth> Seriously, something is really screwed up in my X session, it's gone all huge! ;.; Help :(
<killaz> Seveas: hehehhe no it's not an vmware issue...
<ekp> yes it appears to be
<compengi> but i'm just downloading the ubuntu and ordered the cd
<ekp> I will read solution
<someothernick> k :)
<bimberi> BCK: in /etc/modules you only put the name of the module
<BCK> ok
<BCK> done
<BCK>  brb time to test it out
<killaz> Seveas: that's one of the reason why I switched to linux, cause I thought that I had to much USB devices and that windows cant deal with it..
<killaz> Seveas: but still the problem continues....
<alth> Sod it, I'll just restart my session.
<Hexidigital_> compengi:: the only thing you will be uncomfortable with at first is the layout and the commands.... once you acquire a comfort zone with that, you will be fine... dont forget, the people on this channel are always here to help... all 800 + of them :)
* Hexidigital_ holds funeral precession for killaz 's mouse
<killaz> How can I check if my USB ports are conflicting?
<killaz> Hexidigital_: :p
<rapha> Aaah! WLAN for the desktop. Finally freed of the Cables Trough My Home.
<killaz> I know for sure when I plug in my mouse in my other box it will work
<Hexidigital_> rapha:: congrats!  at least you're not using a Broadcom in a laptop :-D talk about a pain!
<killaz> yup stil working....
<killaz> probably an mother board issue?
<rapha> Hexidigital_: Old hardware sometimes pays ;-) ... feeling with you tho
<Hexidigital_> rapha:: but i got it... and i dont know how....
<killaz> my usb board is just dead man...
<rapha> Hexidigital_: ndiswrapper maybe?
<ekp> <someothernick>: what does it mean to unset all keys in /schemas/apps/workspace_switcher_applets/prefs
<killaz> uhm how can I rebot using my keyboard :D
<killaz> reboot*
<someothernick> ctrl alt del
<Hexidigital_> rapha:: ndiswrapper broke it worse... the only thing is now i have to open the network-admin and click on the properties box for my wlan0 and it magickally works
<rapha> Looks like he just found out someothernick :)
<someothernick> :)
<Hexidigital_> rapha:: probably a bug, but it comes in handy to make sure no one else can connect to a wlan if they DO get my password
<rapha> Hexidigital_: might wanna check if stuff in /etc/network/interfaces looks good. Also, have you NetworkManager installed?
<someothernick> ekp, remove i guess
<Hexidigital_> rapha:: no network manager, nor wpa_supplicant
<rapha> Hexidigital_: just ain't work?
<someothernick> ekp, read post above last
<Hexidigital_> rapha:: no, it works, after i click properties.... it's wierd...
<compengi> btw does ubuntu supports multi-language
<Hexidigital_> but, gotta go guys... .have a great day everyone!
<rapha> Funny, true. No idea tho for how it could be solved :-}
<rapha> you too
<someothernick> compengi, yes
<compengi> does it has arabic language
<ekp> I did it
<Hoxzer> no u didn't
<ekp> I did not even know there was a configuration editor
<Hoxzer> DOn tr to get all the glory
<Hoxzer> lol, that proofs it :D
<ekp> to bad it is not on System menu by default
<Hoxzer> u didn't do it ekp
<Hoxzer> don't lie :(
<ekp> <Hoxzer>: no I mean I just did it
<ekp> I am going ot see if it works
<akrodha_> can i bug someone about nfs/smb?
<ekp> crap
<killaz> well a restart can do a miracle.... still I haven't figure out what is causing the hanging up of my mouse.
<nosklo> how do I change subtitle size in totem?
<Guardian> is there a way to relaunch mozilla-thunderbird enigmail first time wizard ???
<ekp> I unset keys but still get problem
<ekp> maybe I should remove app before unsetting keys?
<someothernick> compengi, http://www.ubuntu.com/support/local and #ubuntu-il
<someothernick> compengi, http://www.ubuntulinux.org.il also
* kinema is going crazy trying to compile a new kernel.
<someothernick> ekp, did you install for repos?
<kinema> every time i try 'make menuconfig' i get pages and pages of errors.  the sources are pure vanilla.
<ekp> someothernick>: ?
<rapha> No wonder Trem crashes when trying to load a map... the Swapspace wasn't being mounted.
<compengi> someothernick i don't need a support in languages i was asking if i can type in different languages like arabic
<kinema> would someone take a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15982
<someothernick> did you use synaptic package manager to install?
<rapha> What is there kinema
<ekp> synaptic to install what?
<ghost> hi all, okay this is an ubuntu problem i am assured by the ruby-lang people... um here is the console trace and the config.log which i think is more relevant. i think this is some sort of c problem... any help would be much appreciated! http://rafb.net/paste/results/P2MCHr58.html
<rapha> kinema: my father's wife is called Astrid
<kinema> rapha the output from when i try to menuconfig a new kernel
<someothernick> gnome-applets
<kinema> :)
<rapha> kinema: do you have libc-dev installed?
<alth> Anyone know of a program I could use to search multiple torrent trackers? ^^
<[DeCaf] > How do you specify that you want a range of IP adresses as an alias for a NIC in /etc/network/interfaces?
<ekp> I uninstall gnome panel and maybe appelets via synaptic and then reinstalled from XFCE
<dsas> ghost: Have you installed build-essential ?
<pinucset> somebody knows or have a modem c56cls working in ubuntu?
<ghost> um this is a virtual fresh install of dapper
<ghost> have install gcc and make and not much else
<dsas> ghost: If you install build-essential then it'll give you some more C compilation related tools.
<ghost> what is build-essential? can i get it with synaptic?
<kinema> rapha: hmmm... i would have thouht kernel-package would have installed them but that looks not to be the case.  installing now.  thanks.
<rapha> np
<someothernick> ghost, type in terminal sudo apt-get build-essential
<dsas> ghost: Yeah, it's just another package
<dsas> ghost: It is available from synaptic
<ghost> great thanks
<ghost> alot
<brimble> yum -U
<ghost> i'll give that a go
<lepingbeta> ghost: Yes,you can do that.type in terminal sudo apt-get build-essential.
* rapha wonders whether or not he should boil the sausages before eating them
<kinema> rapha:  that was it.  thanks.
<rapha> hth kinema
<ekp> <someothernick>: should I remove and reinstall via apt?
<nbt> hi, trying to boot ubuntu 6 on a laptop i've just black screen (after the start/install one), what i can do ?
<ardchoille> Seveas, Where can I find info about adding your packages to my sources.list ?
<DerShodan> what kind of laptop?
<someothernick> ekp, i guess so
<rapha> nbt: try booting into recovery mode, tell us whether you just get a blank screen as well
<ekp> <someothernick>: what runlevel?
<nbt> laptop is acer 1692wlmi, with ati x700 vidoe card
<DerShodan> a new one ... i have an acer aspire 4200 (i think ;) and coulnd run linux there too
<ghost> hi okay that sort of half worked, as in i got further through the install before it failed again. here is the stack trace http://rafb.net/paste/results/8Jp7Ws82.html
<Seveas> !tell ardchoille about Seveas
<Hobbsee> !tell ianm about packaginggude
<Hobbsee> !tell ianm about packagingguide
<DerShodan> propably there are no drivers for laptop hardware? ^^
<nbt> how do i boot into recovery ? i just plugged the live cd in then  reached  screen that says start/install ubuntu and other options i pressed enter and a bunch of lines came around sying ok ok ok; then i heard a music and the screen went black
<ardchoille> Seveas, Thank you :)
<DerShodan> you heard music?
<someothernick> ekp, runlevel?
<nbt> someones says me to install the x700 'xorg driver
<nosklo> I need to change subtitle size and color in totem, how do I do this?
<GwapoDaw> hello guys, need some help here... http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198702
<nbt> but how ? it's a live cd---
<ekp> should be done without Xserver running?
<DerShodan> sounds like Linux started properly... maybe your display has problems showing the Linux standard monitor resolution and frequency
<someothernick> oh you can do it while xserver is running
<nbt> so ?
<DerShodan> hmm :)
<MetaMorfoziS> where can i get libc6 (>= 2.3.6-6)?
<DerShodan> there must be some .conf file that must be edited i guess
<Frogzoo_> Anyone care to suggest a network asset management database? preferably wiki style, & mysql based?
<GwapoDaw> can somebody check my thread here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198702
* wildman is away: bbl
<Lynoure> GwapoDaw: If you can sum it up in a sentense or two, you'll prolly get more help
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<rapha> Anybody in the know about a mirror for ftp.nerim.net's w32codecs? nerim.net appears to be down...
<GwapoDaw> The disk activity indicator (Red Light) Freezes every startup and after a few seconds my PC hangs for about 5-10 seconds.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Nova> Hey guys
<Nova> could one of you perhaps give me a lil advice?
<Nova> I am trying to write to a folder in my file system, but i get a popup telling me I don't have permission to do so
<Nova> even though i am the only user on the comp
<aights> r u logged in as root?
<jvNET_> @nova, try runing in terminal: sudo nautilus
<Nova> sudo nautilus isnt doing anything
<Nova> and how do i log in as root?
<enkrav> Hello, 5.10 has a horribly unstable openoffice.org, how can I update it to a stabler one?
<Kaja> Upgrade to Dapper.
<killaz> Seveas: one more time thanks man... vmware is running fluently
<jvNET_> if you do sudo nautilus, a window will popup, you can do anything like cut and paste in filesystem
<Lynoure> jvNET_: I wouldn't worry about something that only slows don't your startup for max 10 seconds. But if there is noise or something, I'd run some tools for checking the disk
<wulax> sudo nautilus feels dangerous to mee
<Nova> I have done it but i get no pop up
<enkrav> Kaja, nah, I wanna keep my system, just upgrade OOo
<wulax> better use the terminal, but harder maybe
<Kaja> =S
<Hobbsee> !tell Nova about root
<jvNET_> @Lynoure - no noise... and I replace the drive twice and got the same prob
<aights> Nova... terminal #su -
<Kaja> enkrav, why would you wanna keep your system?
<Nova> umm
<Nova> sorry?
<aights> password: [root password] 
<scheuri> enkrav: there is a script out there that makes a deb out of openoffice.tar.gz...which you then can install as replacement, but still...upgrade do dapper is better way
<Nova> @aights
<Nova> aights all i got was Nova... terminal #su -
<aights> open a terminal window and type 'su -'
<Nova> just su -
<_marko> hi, i have followed the steps of installation from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/FromHardDriveWithFloppies. However, I have dapper alternate iso and it only let's you to install from cd
<aights> then enter the root password
<aights> yes 'su -'
<_marko> is there no way to install dapper like that?
<_marko> i wouldn't like older release
<MrObvious> I thought you used sudo then entered your own user password?
<enkrav> Kaja, I've heard that to do a safe upgrade one needs to have 1.5 GB in the apt cache directory  but I only have 1.0 GB in /var/apt-get/chache or what's called
<Nova> aights: "su: Authentication failure
<Nova> Sorry.
<Nova> "
<Kaja> enkrav, bulls#&
<jvNET_> su passwd
<aights> hmm.. so u don't have root on that machine?
<Nova> dunno
<aights> did u install the OS?
<Nova> I installed this machine with this username
<jvNET_> sudo nautilus works for me
<Kaja> enkrav, just follow the Ubuntu docs, not some rumours =/
<Nova> aights: yes i installed the os
<paradon> Is it possible to do a 'server' install (ie, no Gnome) from an ubuntu-desktop livecd?
<ardchoille> Nova, it's better to use sudo rather than actually logging in as root.
<aights> Nova, maybe someone else can help here?
<aights> thx ardchoille
<ardchoille> aights, np :)
<wulax> Nova: what are you trying to do?
<_marko> can someone refer me such ubuntu installation image which allows also other than cd installation?
<BumfunMC> hello. can anyone help me with my webcam? it appears in dmesg but when i try to get a picture the computer crashes
<iloveddm> checking for gaim... Package gaim was not found in the pkg-config search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gaim.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable No package 'gaim' found
<iloveddm> configure: error: Library requirements (gaim) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them.
<dbernar1> cafuego: ping
<jvNET_> can someone check my thread here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198702
<wulax> Nova: if it's not a system folder you want to wirte to, then you better change permissions for the folder
<scheuri> _marko: try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/WithFloppies
<iloveddm> anyone can help me ?
<BumfunMC> hello. can anyone help me with my webcam? it appears in dmesg but when i try to get a picture the computer crashes
<Nova> aights, ardchoille, wulax: I have managed to do it using naughtilus on  the second try
<iloveddm> checking for gaim... Package gaim was not found in the pkg-config search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gaim.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable No package 'gaim' found
<iloveddm> configure: error: Library requirements (gaim) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them.
<iloveddm> what's mean
<Arafangi1n> iloveddm: Don't ask twice in less than TWO minutes.
<aights> cool Nova :)
<iloveddm> ok
<Nova> aights, ardchoille, wulax: thanks for all your help
<Arafangi1n> iloveddm: Sometimes it takes more than 120 seconds to respond!
<wulax> Nova: just be careful using root nautilus, you might mess up your system
<jonex> Is there any program to connect my nokia cellphone to linux?
<Nova> :)
<ardchoille> Nova, you can also ALT+F2 and type gksuexec to get a graphical gksu window
<scheuri> iloveddm: have you made a "sudo aptitude update" lately?
<Arafangi1n> scheuri: I have a suspicion he's compiling something.
<Nova> right
<Nova> thanks alot
<DerShodan> Nova: better set a root password and "su - root" in a console
<Arafangi1n> iloveddm: Could you provide us with (1) What you are attempting to do, and (2) What's going wrong - that message basically tells us that _something_ is wrong.
<Ng> jonex: perhaps gnokii or multisync
<iloveddm> yes,i am compiling a software
<scheuri> Arafangi1n: aye, sounds like that
<BumfunMC> i need help with my webcam please!!!
<dbernar1> iloveddm: and don't paste here, use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<iloveddm> but it say that he cannot find gaim.pc
<scheuri> iloveddm: is there a reason WHY you are compiling gaim instead of using ubuntu-package?
<Duke01> Hi Everyone!
<iloveddm> i am compiling a software named openq
<Arafangi1n> iloveddm: Big news to us.  We kinda need context. You could be porting ubuntu's gaim to Windows CE for all we know.
<iloveddm> openq is a plugin of gaim
<XVampireX> openq?
<scheuri> iloveddm: ahhh...thanks...:)....okay...gaim is installed then?
<iloveddm> yes
<Arafangi1n> iloveddm: Ok, we're getting somewhere.  Have you installed all the development libraries?
<iloveddm> it is
<iloveddm> it says he can not find gaim.pc
<Arafangi1n> iloveddm: Ok, we're getting somewhere.  Have you installed all the development libraries?
<dbernar1> cafuego: ping
<iloveddm> i think so
<wulax> iloveddm: sudo apt-get build-dep gaim
<Arafangi1n> iloveddm: What dev libs have you installed?
<Arafangi1n> wulax: Even better idea.
<scheuri> :)
<iloveddm> i have installed gaim,why it says os can not find gaim.pc
<scheuri> iloveddm: please tell us if you have compiled gaim on your own
<BumfunMC> can anyone help me with my webcam??
<iloveddm> i have not cpmpiled gaim
<Arafangi1n> iloveddm: gaim is just a binary, you may need the source code and headers and other information so that openq knows what the heck it can use.
<Arafangi1n> iloveddm: So follow wulax's advise and do "sudo apt-get build-dep gaim"
<gnomefreak> iloveddm: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gaim
<iloveddm> oh,thanks a lot ,i'll try it
<paradon> Is it possible to do a 'server' install (ie, no Gnome) from an ubuntu-desktop livecd?
<gnomefreak> paradon: no
<runes> does anyone knwo how to set up anonymous ftp in foreforx?
<runes> firefox
<Arafangi1n> runes: login with username "anonymous", afaik.
<runes> ok will try again
<scheuri> "set up anonymous ftp with firefox"...well, that could have been as well a question concerning how to setup up a ftp server...;)
<Arafangi1n> scheuri: I tend to assume people aren't idiots.
<paradon> oh well, an extra 650MB out of my data cap then :-(
<Arafangi1n> scheuri: Therefore, I've assumed he's NOT setting up an ftp server with firefox(!) :)
<scheuri> Arafangi1n: me too, usually...but sometimes it is hard to assume so...;)
<runes> Arafangi1n, no go trying to get to chaintech ftp site to dl bios
<DerShodan> lol @ Arafangi1n =)
<dylan_> sometimes my ubuntu laptop does not shut down the LVM volume groups when it is shutting down, and i must press the power button to turn off the laptop.  this has never happened with my desktop machine.  how can i fix this issue?
<DerShodan> dont lose your trust ;)
<Arafangi1n> DerShodan: I'm still a uni student.
<KonFuZe1> wow how about that
<Arafangi1n> DerShodan: Until I work in "the real world", I doubt I'll change much :)
<enkrav> Kaja, it turned out not to be a rumor  apt-get dist-upgrade gave me "Lo spazio libero in /var/cache/apt/archives/ non  sufficente." I have 800 MB there...
<scheuri> runes: have you tried gftp instead of firefox?
<runes> scheuri, no but worth a shot
<Zaph> hey
<KonFuZe1> this dapper installed fine on this amd Pro1400+
<Arafangi1n> enkrav: Could give Debian a go.
<Lynoure> DerShodan: Interesting nick. Does Shodan mean something apart fro mthe AI in System Shock?
<Zaph> I am struggling to install Mozilla ActiveX controller for Wine. Please help
<scheuri> runes: you maybe need to install it first, but that takes only a few sec
<Arafangi1n> enkrav: I recommend the "netinst" CD's. Those are qutie small.
<mibuk> hey, anyone upgraded to Edgy and had problems with udev?
<iloveddm> hello ,i am back ,i fogot the command you tell me about gaim
<runes> scheuri, drilling through synaptic as I type
<Arafangi1n> enkrav: If you want support with those, goto #debian.
<Kaja> enkrav, ok.. that's bad.
<BumfunMC> can anyone help me with my webcam that causes a crash?
<iloveddm> anyone can tell me
<Arafangi1n> enkrav: And I strongly recommend you stick with stable (Sarge)
<Zaph> anyone? Mozilla ActiveX?
<Arafangi1n> Zaph? Firefox ActiveX?
<scheuri> runes: okay...:9
<Kaja> enkrav, can't you free some space to allow the upgrade to run?
<Zaph> nope..
<enkrav> maybe. There are some packages in the dir, I'' try to delete them...
<ardchoille> Zaph, have you tried #winehq ?
<Arafangi1n> Kaja: Imho, he might as well use Debian.
<scheuri> Zaph: first of all...that is not a question...second...ActiveX is pretty much Microsoft thing
<xbeanx> How can I get WMV files working in Dapper?  I installed the w32codecs package but it doesn't seem to be working.
<kbrosnan> Zaph, it is Windows only
<Kaja> lol
<Zaph> I am trying to run 3Piggs Poker in Wine, and it says I need to install Mozilla ActiveXcontrol
<scheuri> !tell xbeanx about restricted
<_marko> scheuri: those instructions are complicated and even not correct and there is no debootstrap for latest ubuntu :(
<Fr4ntic> Hi, I just downloaded a .WMV audiofile, have tried to play it in VLC (works but no sound) and the rest of my players doesnt accept it. I have done what it says on UbuntuWiki about WMV files but still it doesnt work.
<scheuri> _marko: sorry then...wasnt exactly reading them, just looking for them...
<DerShodan> @ Lynoure -> archive.org -> game videos -> time attack -> System Shock 2 ~30Minutes :)
<scheuri> !tell Fr4ntic about restricted
<xbeanx> Thanks scheuri, but I already did that..
<xbeanx> It doesn't work for me.
<_marko> scheuri: no problem.. I just want to get ubuntu installed on my machine without cdrom drive..
<kbrosnan> Zaph, google mozilla active x and the first page should have what you need
<Fr4ntic> scheuri, if it is a "DRM"-file I cant play it in any way, right?
<Lynoure> DerShodan: hmm, I'll take a look at it when I get home
<scheuri> Fr4ntic: never tried that...
<xbeanx> Do I need a player other than totem to view WMVs?
<xbeanx> I tried totem-xine but that just crashes on startup.
<_marko> scheuri: I just don't get it why it must be CD, why can't I point installation media on internet like debian net install or on hd
<_marko> without too much complications for my small head
<scheuri> _marko: well, frankly...that is a good question...
<Mtamimi> hi, how do i configure linux to use UDP instead of TCP?
<scheuri> _marko: installfloppies and then rest out of internet
<scheuri> that would be nice
<scheuri> Mtamimi: uuhhmm...it will use UDP for the appropriate services...
<DrCurl> hi
<Arafangi1n> Mtamimi: And TCP for all other appropriate services.
<scheuri> Mtamimi: bit why exactly do you want to use it UDP?
<scheuri> Arafangi1n: ;)
<DrCurl> how come totem can't read a ogg video file that is previewed by nautilus?
<mibuk> anybody able to help, when I tried to upgrade from dapper to edgy, udev fails to upgrade, claiming there was an error in postinst stage.  Doesn;t seem fatal, but I get a lot of open: failed on startup now
<neutrinomass> mibuk: Known issue. Belongs to #ubuntu+1 though :)
<Arafangi1n> mibuk: Isn't edgy, umm, not stable?
<Mtamimi> scheuri, like HTTP uses TCP, cant i force it to use UDP?
<BumfunMC> i need help with my cam!!
<njan> Mtamimi, why've you just asked that in two channels?
<Arafangi1n> Mtamimi: It's a different protocol. They're both using IP packets, that's where the similarity stops.
<ardchoille> Arafangi1n, I would assume so
<mibuk> neutrinomass, it's definately not fatal then at moment?  Also I have some problems with my locales since upgrading.
<neutrinomass> Arafangi1n: Not sure.... I don't know if they broke it yet - wait for the massive syncs to begin ;)
<njan> Mtamimi, you just asked that in ##windows and people are replying to you
<njan> Mtamimi, miltiply posting is very rude.
<njan> s/miltiply/multiply/
<davean> Some HTTP implimentations use UDP, its a draft standard.
<davean> see UPnP
<neutrinomass> mibuk: Look for the archives of the -devel mailing list, I think it was discussed there a couple of days ago .
<Arafangi1n> davean: That's different.
<davean> Arafangi1n: No it isn't, its HTTP.
<mibuk> neutrino, thanks
<Mtamimi> njan, the reason i am asking in cos someone at the workplace was able to bypass a firewall...
<Arafangi1n> Mtamimi: Probably used custom packets.
<Arafangi1n> Mtamimi: Firewalls can be fooled.
<Mtamimi> he is using linux, am not sure exactly what he did...but he told me that configured it to use UDP instead of TCP
<njan> davean, UPnP is a separate protocol which is a subset of HTTP.
<mibuk> neutrino, if I change my sources.list back to using dapper, will it downgrade already upgraded packages?  I remember Apt being intelligent, and not upgrading to version lower than the currently installed version.  Is there a way to force my machine to go back to dapper?
<davean> njan: which uses as a subset the HTTP over UDP draft standard
<njan> davean, that and HTTP running over UDP are not the same thing.
<Arafangi1n> Mtamimi: He probably just made a UDP tunnel, and your firewall was setup only to focus on TCP ports, not UDP ports.
<meandi> I booted ubuntu from CD but the only screen resolution I can select is 640*48. I have tried glxinfo|grep rendering and got the answer direct rendering: yes. I have the graphics card Radeon 9600, are there any druvers I need to install?
<scheuri> hmm....I guess a lot of things are now getting confused
<davean> njan: Many standards build on other standardsm UPnP is one such
<njan> davean, indeed, and SIP is another, but I wouldn't call HTTP a protocol for setting up and tearing down telephone conversations as a result.
<ardchoille> !xorg
<ubotu> [xorg]  To reconfigure your X server, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal, or check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto or here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83973.html
<Mtamimi> Arafangi1n, how is that done?
<ardchoille> ubotu, tell meandi about xorg
<scheuri> Mtamimi: are you responsible for that firewall?
<Arafangi1n> Mtamimi: Just like any other tunnel.  Requires another computer on the other side to understand it, or perhaps he's found a service that he can exploit.
<enkrav> I cannot upgrade to dapper because ~1000MB are too much to download now, can I just change the repos to point to dapper and reinstall openoffice.org with apt?
<jrattner1> QUESTION: With the release of the new kernel 2.6.17, supposively the bcm43xx chiopset is supported.  Does this mean that once I upgrade my kernel in ubuntu that I will no long need ndiswrapeprs to use my wireless card?
<neutrinomass> mibuk: (Offtopic: use 'tab' to type complete nicknames on screen because IRC clients usually highlight them so a conversation can be held easily) Not sure how you can downgrade... maybe perhaps the -t option but I'm not sure and have never tried it (see the man page ... )
<krieger> hi, i need the win32 codecs running on Dapper... can any 1 help?
<njan> Mtamimi, if your question isn't ubuntu-specific you'd probably be better off asking it in another channel, like #security, if it's pertaining to firewalls.
<Arafangi1n> Mtamimi: Oh, and what OS is the firewall running on?
<DerShodan> whats Dapper? :P
<neutrinomass> jrattner1: Possibly, but 2.6.17 may break parts of your system. It sounds an important addition to the kernel, so it's likely to be backported to the ubuntu kernel ... wait :)
<krieger> DerShodan, i think u know^^
<DerShodan> no seriously... <--- BIG NOOB ;)
<krieger> gomek, jepp i am
<gnomefreak> DerShodan: dapper is the code name for the latest release of ubuntu
<Mtamimi> Arafangi1n, i dont think he used another computer on the other side...
<neutrinomass> DerShodan: The codename for the 6.06 release. Yes, developers like to make up silly names :)
<DerShodan> hehe ok thats what i use then ;)
<dooglus> DerShodan: dapper is what ubuntu 6.06 was called during development.
<Arafangi1n> Mtamimi: What OS is the firewall running on?
<krieger> gomek, cant write priv msgs
<jrattner1> neutrinomass, what do you mean it might break parts of my system? my intention was too wait until I saw the update in update manager
<gnomefreak> DerShodan: lsb_release -a will tell you what you use ;)
<scheuri> krieger: you need to be registered at freenode to do so
<tuxtheslacker> hey, can someone tell me if there's a way to open a .docx file in openoffice yet?
<_marko> what if I install Ubuntu on another machine with cd rom and then I change the HD with ubuntu to it's main computer.. can it detect new hardware correctly then?
<Arafangi1n> _marko: Yes.
<Mtamimi> njan, ok, i will move to the #security channel, thanks...
<Jormis> hmm
<tuxtheslacker> or any program for that matter.... it's microsoft's new file format for office 2007... and it won't open in openoffice (obviously because it's new)
<scheuri> jrattner1: there wont be such an update in 6.06...released versions are just getting security patches (unless you use backports)
<krieger> gomek, nope want to do it by hand... automatix and stuff installs progs i dont want
<Jormis> im planning to install ubuntu to my laptop :)
<boricua> i just installed openssh on new server installation i was able to ssh into system but after rebooting i can't after password i get Connection to 192.168.1.104 closed by remote host.
<boricua> Connection to 192.168.1.104 closed.
<_marko> does ubuntu recognize new hardware during boot or is there some instructions for making it do so?
<jrattner1> Wait so there wont be any kernel upgrades for 6.06?
<neutrinomass> jrattner1: I don't know of any plans to see it in the 6.06 repositories. AFAIK 2.6.17 will never see dapper .... the reason is that some udev related things break and variuos incompatabilities between other parts that would require major updates in the OS. What the devs do is take features from 2.6.16, the git branches and .17 and backport them to 2.6.15
<Arafangi1n> _marko: The linux driver model is very different to the windows driver model
<neutrinomass> jrattner1: So important features make it into the kernel and you don't have to worry about incompatabilities...
<scheuri> jrattner1: only security fixes...there are very few distrubutions out there which offer new versions of any kind after a version has been released
<jrattner1> ahhh
<dooglus> scheuri: what is the dapper-updates repository for then?
<neutrinomass> scheuri: It's not just security fixes for the kernel ...
<jrattner1> i hope they bring my wireless chipset in
<jrattner1> it would make life alot better
<scheuri> dooglus: maybe  backports
<Hobbsee> dooglus: for really really broken packages
<dooglus> scheuri: that's dapper-backports
<scheuri> neutrinomass: I know..therefore we wont see it in dapper (unless backporting it)
<_marko> can I assume that during the installation it install all necessary things? or is it just enough to do apt-get update/upgrade after changing the system?
<boricua> sad thing i dont see any thing logged for that ssh connection
<neutrinomass> scheuri: Yes, they backport features all the time that AFAIK get in -updates, not -backports ...
<davean> http://quimby.gnus.org/internet-drafts/draft-goland-http-udp-00.txt
<tuxtheslacker> hey, can someone tell me if it's possible to open a word 2007 beta 2 document under linux?
<scheuri> neutrinomass: ah, okay...well then...but still...NOT usind update or backports will keep you on same level of version, gives you only security fixes
<dooglus> tuxtheslacker: it is.  word 2007 beta 2 runs inside vmware, for example
<neutrinomass> scheuri: Oh, yes, of course :)
<truz_`24> Anyone familiar with clonecd that knows of a way to burn clonecd images with some program in linux?  Wine doesn't seem to run clonecd correctly.
<tuxtheslacker> dooglus, I was talking linux native.
<scheuri> boricua: have you scanned the server? is ssh-port open?
<neutrinomass> tuxtheslacker: Have you tried OO2 and/or Abiword ?
<tuxtheslacker> dooglus, I need to get the file opened, not office 2007....
<tuxtheslacker> oo2, not abiword.
<meandi> Anyone know anything about drivers for graphic cards?
<krieger> gomek, i apt-get it now, lets c if it works, thx 4 now
<gomek> anytime
<tuxtheslacker> I guess i could try Abiword.
<neutrinomass> tuxtheslacker: May be worth a shot.... if you're really desperate you might want to use the latest upstream release of OO/Abiword and uninstall it afterwards (it's a good idea to uninstall it )
<gomek> meandi, what trouble you having?
<boricua> scheuri: it is open
<meandi> screen resolution 640*480 only
<tuxtheslacker> neutrinomass, why would it be a good idea to uninstall?
<neutrinomass> tuxtheslacker: Or ask for the file to be resent in another format or accompanied by a Windows LiveCD that includes Office :P
<meandi> Radeon 9600
<gomek> ah, you could manually edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<neutrinomass> tuxtheslacker: Things can break during upgrades later on ...
<DerShodan> i have some issues with my graphics card too... but the drivers are installed and stable (ati radeon 9800)
<DerShodan> n: me too, usually...but sometimes it is hard to assume so...;)
<DerShodan> <runes> Arafangi1n, no
<Fr4ntic> What do I need to do if a WMV audiofile is encrypted? The source.
<neutrinomass> tuxtheslacker: "can" means "have broken in the past for many people"
<DerShodan> UPS
<PhysSent> Recent updates seem to have broken the nvidia drivers on Ubuntu 6.06 for me.
<runes> scheuri, looks like the anon issue is on Chanitechs' sid ethanx for the help and the gftp is a lot cleaner than firefox
<tuxtheslacker> neutrinomass, oh okay, that makes sense. I have a 1 gig windows partition, but I don't want to use it because I want to edit the thing in linux. hahaha!
<meandi> ok, I will take a look at that file. Another problem is that there is no keyboard layout for my Swedish keyboard
<PhysSent> Anyone else seen the issue or got a fix?
<neutrinomass> tuxtheslacker: lol :P I'd ask for the file to be resent, really. Why would they even assume you have a product that hasn't been released ... (unless you're just trying to get it opened to see if you can do it )
<gomek> oi, i have no clue about anything with keyboard layouts other than qwerty
<hutch--> hi folks
<krieger> gomek, um im affraid it has finished with the installation but it doesnt play the "microsoft avi" files :(
<meandi> it is qwerty
<tuxtheslacker> neutrinomass, yeah, that's pretty much it (trying to do it for the purpose of doing it) AND, I only have word 2007 installed on my work's workstation.
<gomek> avi isn't windows media =)
<DerShodan> lol
<krieger> um it is
<krieger> i am affraid
<Boglizk> yeah
<krieger> cause... xvid, divx etc pp does play
<krieger> np
<Rhyddin> hey all
<krieger> except these files
<gomek> ah, i see
<Rhyddin> can anyone tell what this means (its only two lines)
<tuxtheslacker> yup, broke abiword and oo.
<tuxtheslacker> oo2*
<Rhyddin> oh crap
<dapperneil> anyone know a x3270 app in dapper
<BumfunMC> does anyone know about webcams??
<meandi> ok, I'll start trying to fix the sreen resolution after that it' sa bit easier to do anything, bye and thanks
<Rhyddin> nevermind .. wouldnt paste
<DerShodan> hold on a sec ... how can ".avi" be a format ^^ this postfix doesnt say anything about what codec was used, right?
<gomek> it's probably some obscure codec you need to install.  try bumps?
<bigfoot1> how do i search a directory (and its subdirectories) for a file named 1.00054.jpg?
<krieger> bumps?
<bigfoot1> coz places/search didn't find it.
<hutch--> anyone good for a question on an instalation quirk with 6.06 in a VM under Windows ?
<Rhyddin> i thought avi was more of a container - the format is really the codec that was used to build the avi
<bigfoot1> oh, i found it.
<bigfoot1> i did "locate 1.00054.jpg"
<neutrinomass> bigfoot1: I was about to talk, bu congrats :)
<krieger> is there any prog to find out the codec of a avi file?
<gomek> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=138889
<bigfoot1> neutrinomass: ok. thankns. but why couldn't places/find find it?
<gomek> all it installs is codecs
<Rhyddin> under windows there are a few tools .. i dont know about nix though
<The_Boss> hi to all
<boricua> anyone with a hint why ssh will close connection where can i see any log on this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/718404
<bigfoot1> The_Boss: hi to one
<The_Boss> someone can help me please?
<tuxtheslacker> yay for being able to resave in word 2003 format.
<gorski> how to index all files?
<gorski> how to update index database?
<Alessi0> hi
<Felly> i'm trying to run the application RssOwl 1.2.1 but i'm getting the error: Exception in thread "main" org.eclipse.swt.SWTException: i/o error (java.util.zi p.ZipException: Deflated stream ends early.) ... How can I solve this ?
<Alessi0> i use kaspersky and spamassassin
<The_Boss> i want install the lastest ubuntu directly from the live cd without start the live session. How can i do it?
<Alessi0> how can i use kaspersky + spamassassin + postfix?
<Alessi0> can you help me?
<Trae> !cairo
<ubotu> [cairo]  http://www.cairographics.org
<bigfoot1> how do i add metadato to my jpeg pics? (i'm not talking about tags, but data that is *inside* the jpeg file itself)
<juanca7777_> hello everyone
<neutrinomass> bigfoot1: Not sure... if you are sure you're doing everything right, file a bug report :-/
<iloveddm> exit
<bigfoot1> neutrinomass: are you saying then that places/find can find stuff by filename?
<The_Boss> i want install the lastest ubuntu directly from the live cd without start the live session. How can i do it?
<Riyonuk> what would be the best pci wireless card for ubuntu? Mine doesnt seem to work
<gorski> how to search for files in terminal?
<juanca7777_> gorski: the 'find' command
<The_Boss> juanca, have you an idea?
<neutrinomass> bigfoot1: It's supposed to as far as I can see ...
<bigfoot1> juanca7777_: can't he also use "locate"?
<gorski> and how to update index database?
<juanca7777_> gorski: or locate if you have built the database generated
<Ng> The_Boss: I don't believe you can, you need the alternate install CD to do the old-style install
<juanca7777_> sudo slocate -u
<The_Boss> thanks ng
<bigfoot1> guys, the technical terms are exif and iptc. how do i edit these 2 in my jpeg files?
<Trae> hey... If I started out with Ubuntu, and then did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop,  how can I remove all the kubuntu-desktop stuff?  I can't seem to break my gnome habits. heh
<bigfoot1> or one of them?
<gorski> juanca7777_ how to build the database?
<spikeb> hmm
<spikeb> bigfoot1: tried googling something like "exif gimp" ?
<juanca7777_> gorski: normally you'd use the slocate command
<Ng> bigfoot1: apt-cache search exif  suggests a few tools, exiv2 for example
<juanca7777_> gorski: pass it the u switch
<bigfoot1> ng thanks
<spy> hey every1
<spy> CAn sum1 help me, i hit CTRL+ALT+F1 and i am stuck in console
<boricua> !tell ssh
<Ng> spy: hit alt-f7
<spy> how do i get back to my gnome session?
<gomek> hit ctrl alt f7
<boricua> !tell sshd
<bigfoot1> spikeb: i'm guessing if i use those search terms, it will give me advice on how to edit metadata using gimp.
<gomek> or just alt f7 i think works
<bigfoot1> but that sounds like  slow way of doing things
<spy> oh thanks a lot Ng and gomek - works!!
<spy> Hehehe, this is pretty cool
<juanca7777_> spy: hit ctrl alt f7
<spy> infact it is the ultimate...
<spikeb> bigfoot1: it might be, i wouldn't know
<gomek> (^_^ )
<spikeb> i can barely spell gimp, let alone use it.
<spy> If your doing something u shouldn't and someone comes a long simple hit ctrl+alt+f1
<xatah> is here anybody with Creative SB0240 Audigy 2 Sound Card working well on ubuntu?
<Ng> spy: or bind a shortcut to another workspace :)
<gomek> ctrl+alt+f1-6 gives you 6 different terminals to work in
<neutrinomass> spy: But it would be weird if you were caught doing something you shouldn't when staring at a blank terminal ;)
<spy> ng yeah, but any smart person can click the boxes at the bottom this way there is no escape
<gomek> it's a nifty feature
<spy> like gentoo
<bigfoot1> i heard that i should not use apt-get, but rather aptitude. is this good advise?
<bigfoot1> advice.
<spy> hahah neutrinomass hahahaa
<tuxtheslacker> wow, open office tears up word files :-(
<tuxtheslacker> I have to give it to them that it opens though!
<spy> tuxheslacker don't over write your ms word files with open office edited ones
<spy> resave under different name. I understand the ms word format was backward engineered. ms didn't hand over the spec files you know
<spy> see yal
<spy> exit
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1: its up to you and what your doing aptitude handles packages/depends better than apt-get but also can be dangerous if you are not loooking at what it is doing
<bigfoot1> how do i install a a package via aptitude?
<Ng> bigfoot1: sudo aptitude install foo
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1: sudo aptitude install
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak: it's more dangerous?
<hutch--> anyone good for a question on a display quirk with 6.06 installed of a VM ?
<Alessi0> how can i use kaspersky + spamassassin + postfix?
<spikeb> same way you do apt-get, usually - for example: sudo aptitude install franktheman
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1: it can be yes it will remove things that you might want/need
<jvNET_> can someone check my thread here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198702
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak: but there's no danger in installing ,yes?
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1: it will want to remove apps/packages that it sees at not used
<bigfoot1> only in removing, yes?
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak: how does it know if an app is not used?
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1: both use it you will see what im saying just make sure you read it
<mnk> hi, how can i grab audio from an avi video pls?
<bigfoot1> and is its "sight" sharp?
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1: aptitude is advanced ;)
<gnomefreak> its very handy tool
<spikeb> smart is more advanced heh
<neutrinomass> jvNET_: I doubt it's a disk problem, considering that it doesn't happen with Windows
<Riyonuk> whats this aptitude?
<neutrinomass> jvNET_: Probably an issue with the driver for the hd or its controller ...
<bigfoot1> spikeb: smart?
<bigfoot1> never heard of that.
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1: as long as you read what it says you should be fine
<bigfoot1> or onec
<gnomefreak> brb
<bigfoot1> once i've heard
<bigfoot1> coming to edgy?
<bigfoot1> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another front-end to apt, like apt-get, adept and Synaptic.  Unlike them, aptitude remembers what dependencies were installed with a package and can remove them if you uninstall. It also has a (somewhat buggy) text-mode interface.
<spikeb> bigfoot1: smart isn't available for ubuntu yet :)
<neutrinomass> jvNET_: To be sure, install 'smartmontools' and use smartctl to check your drive
<mnk> hi, how can i grab audio from an avi video pls?
<bigfoot1> only 4 more months for new ubuntu (edgy)!
<Riyonuk> ahh if only I knew what the other programs you mentioned were, is it like windows update?
<jvNET_> ok neutrinomass i'll check it out, thanks
<bernier> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<neutrinomass> jvNET_: If all comes out ok, file a bug against linux-source-2.6.15 and include the output of 'dmesg' and 'lspci -vv'.. Make sure you respond to all developer requests for information !
<Cyberai> can anyone tell me how I would figure out what version of somethign I am running at the command line? I'm recently converted from fedora and I'm looking for the equivilant to rpm -q <package>
<neutrinomass> jvNET_: Hm... reading further down the thread you can skip the 'smartmontools' part :-/ if you replaced the drive, then that's not the issue
<kinema> how do i keep apt from "upgrading" my kernel when I've got a custom version installed?
<Ng> Cyberai: dpkg -l
<bernier> !nvidia
<ubotu> I heard nvidia is a graphics card manufacturer. For help about installing the Nvidia drivers on Ubuntu, you can visit the Ubuntu WIki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Cyberai> thanks Ng
<nanomad> Cyberai, apt-cache show package
<neutrinomass> jvNET_: Bug, bug bug :)
<jvNET_> omg!
<mnk> anyone: how can i grab audio from an avi video pls?
<Isaac_> Hi, how can I set the fan speed for an nforce3 board on ubuntu 6.06? It's detected, but I don't know how to change speed.
<Ng> mnk: mplayer/mencoder probably have options for that, as will ffmpeg
<juanca7777_> Isaac_: have you taken a loot at the acpi package?
<Bassetts> can someone help me please, i am trying to make a .sh that runs every 10 mins to run a few things for me, the .sh works but the cron isnt working
<byron> I have installed all the codecs on the totem ubuntu help section, but my mkv formated movies still ownt play the audio
<Kamping_Kaiser> Bassetts, whats the line you have in cron?
<untwisted> Bassetts what seems to be the trouble?
<kkaisare> How do I find out where the files from a certain package have been installed?
<Isaac_> Yeah juanca7777_, thanks. It shows the fan is active, but I can't configure it
<Kamping_Kaiser> kkaisare, dpkg -L packagename
<byron> anyone know the codec I need
<Kamping_Kaiser> (or is it -l?)
<kkaisare> Kamping_Kaiser: Thank you
<byron> or should I start using mplayer
<Kamping_Kaiser> kkaisare, np
<juanca7777_> Isaac_: cool, sorry I can't help you further, I don't master the pacakge :(
<Bassetts> Kamping_Kaiser: */10 * * * * /home/bassetts/logs/IBO/ftp.sh
<byron> because vlc lags when I try to play the movies
<Kamping_Kaiser> isnt that to many stars?
<Bassetts> untwisted: the cron just doesnt run every 10 minutess
<Kamping_Kaiser> BasL, drop 1 star
<Kamping_Kaiser> or is that */10 1 bit?
<Ng> Kamping_Kaiser: he has the correct number of fields
<sivanicon> Is there a Linux tool to reset Windows passwords?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Bassetts, try taking away the */
<bernier> hi, how do I change my nvidia settings under ubuntu dapper?
<Ng> Bassetts: is this in the global crontab or in your user's crontab?
<linuxuser> wingate
<Kamping_Kaiser> Ng, ok. *opens his cront to compare*
<linuxuser> winpass
<snail> I've submitted my first bug report, could someone look a check to see whether I've left something off? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/50330
<linuxuser> sivanicon winpass
<Bassetts> Ng: i did it using crontab -e so i think user
<Ng> Bassetts: correct
<linuxuser> look for trinity rescue cd
<boricua> another issue with my server install  boty hostname and hostname -f show different info there are not showing my FQDN
<Kamping_Kaiser> snail, perhaps try #ubuntu-bugs as well
<zombieReagan> anyone know if MySQL 5 is going to be backported to Dapper?
<Frogzoo> anyone using plone? how does the install go - just zope, then plone?
<Ng> Bassetts: and is the script executable?
<sivanicon> linuxuser does it work with NTFS partitions?
<Bassetts> Ng: yes
<linuxuser> yes
<Bassetts> Ng: if i run the script from the terminal it works
<Isaac_> How do I configure lm-sensor properly? It asks for mkdev, and I don't know how to use it
<Bassetts> Ng: and i made it 777 just to check
<Kamping_Kaiser> snail, i think you will find thats a bug in xp, or at least the risizing in the partitioning bit, not gru
<Kamping_Kaiser> b
<kokoko1> why screen resolution sucks in ubuntu?
<Bassetts> !resolution
<ubotu> methinks resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Ng> Bassetts: hmm, well it does look like the format of the crontab entry is correct
<spikeb> damn it
<spikeb> where did i put my monitor papers
<untwisted> Is the cron daemon turned on?
<snail> Kamping_Kaiser: thanks
<neutrinomass> snail: Seems OK - devs may ask for more info so keep an eye and respond (it may take a while ) ..
<billybennett> Hello, I followed this guide http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183641 but I no longer want this firefox I want my old firefox back with normal fonts how do I get it back?
<Bassetts> Ng: I got the cron to output to a .txt file and its made it but it is blank
<bernier> how do I change my nvidia settings under ubuntu dapper?
<Ng> Bassetts: do you have a local mail server installed/configured? cron should be mailing you any script output/errors
<tristanmike> bernier: "nvidia-settings" in a terminal
<Riyonuk> How do I get my dial-up connection to work? I set it to I think auto something and it comes up with nothing
<nanomad> bernier, install nvidia-settings
<Bassetts> Ng: not sure, its on a shell account
<gnomefreak> no
<tristanmike> bernier: but there isn't much there
<bernier> tristanmike: it says command not found
<boricua> this ssh thing is getting on my nervers i installed openssh and after rebooting i cant ssh into system,  port is open and host.allow[deny]  are blank  no idea on log why connection is closing
<gnomefreak> nanomad: in dapper already there dont try to install them it will remove nvidia-glx
<Ng> Bassetts: you can also do something like >>/tmp/testlog on the end of the crontab command so the output gets redirected elsewhere
<tristanmike> bernier: "nvidia-settings"  doesn't work? It's installed by default
<PhysSent> My nvidia drivers broke with a recent update. Anyone else see this?
<bernier> If you are running Hoary Hedgehog or Breezy Badger, then install nvidia-settings and nvidia-xconfig. DO NOT install either package in Ubuntu 6.06 LTS because it will remove nvidia-glx. These programs are now provided in nvidia-glx.
<nanomad> gnomefreak, not on my system...strange
<Bassetts> Ng: thats what i did, i did >> ~/cron.txt (but with the full path to my home)
<gnomefreak> nanomad: on dapper
<untwisted> Bassetts are you sure you're allowed to run cron jobs on the account?  (Sorry if I'm asking dumb questions)
<nanomad> dapper here
<bernier> here , they say that nvidia settings are provided with dapper but they aren't
<billybennett> Hello, I followed this guide http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183641 but I no longer want this firefox I want my old firefox back with normal fonts how do I get it back?
<gnomefreak> nanomad: if ou install nvidia-settings it will want to remove nvidia-glx
<Bassetts> untwisted: the server that my shell is on has just a default install of ubuntu server
<Mikko_K> Hello everybody, I am getting into linux world, and wanted to ask, if ubuntu supports amilo m7440g wlan card?
<nanomad> gnomefreak, i've tried to install it now..and it install nvidia-glx too
<tristanmike> bernier: forgive the dumb question, but are you sure you have an nvidia video card and not ati ? My "nvidia-settings" (without the quotes) works here....
<rambo3> utbotu hello
<bernier> tristanmike: lol yes I am I hava a nvidia riva tnt2 so legacy drivers
<bernier> im sure of it
<untwisted> Hmmm, I would double check that the cron service is even running.  I'm not sure how the server comes configured but my normal breezy / dapper installs didn't have cron running by default if I remember correctly (I may be completely wrong).
<bernier> tristanmike: is there a command to know if my drivers are correctly installed?
<nanomad> bernier, legacy = nv or nvidia?
<Bassetts> untwisted: how can i check that?
<bernier> nvidia i think
<tristanmike> bernier: maybe glxgears ?
<megasquid> how do i configure nautilus is there a configuration tool?
<rambo3> !tell Mika_i_ about hardware
<untwisted> Ummm, I'm actually not sure offhand.  I seem to remember turning it on via gui.  I'd check but I'm stuck at work in windows right now.  Anyone else know how to check services running via terminal?
<bernier> tristanmike: lol what's that i see 3 wheel one bule one red one green
<billybennett> top
<nosklo> megasquid, just open a nautilus window and go to edit -> preferences to configure nautilus
<billybennett> ?
<Bassetts> untwisted: will top work
<megasquid> nosklo: i'm not a my linux box right now, but will that let me configure the nautilus desktop as well?
<megasquid> like the icons
<oneover> an someone please tell me how to add myself 'richard' to have access to /var/www/ to edit my website ?
<tristanmike> bernier: it seems something is right
<Kamping_Kaiser> untwisted, ps aux
<bernier> nanomad: what does nv or nvidia change?
<gnomefreak> megasquid: depending on what you want to do with it there are somethings on help.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> bernier: nvidia for nvidia
<untwisted> thanks Kamping
<Kamping_Kaiser> oneover, run 'ls -d /var/www' to see what group owns it, then add yourself to that group
<Kamping_Kaiser> it should be www-data i suspect
<billybennett> Hello, I followed this guide http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183641 but I no longer want this firefox I want my old firefox back with normal fonts how do I get it back?
<schalken> Is Ubuntu composed entirely of Unicode text? It seems I can input foreign symbols just about anywhere!
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell billybennett -about ff1.5
<megasquid> gnomefrek: thanks ill take a look
<bingogu> i am using ubuntu on my thinkpad x22,   i want to control the cpu fan in my laptop,how can i do that?
<gnomefreak> billybennett: the removal instructions are on the link in you pm
<drdnl> hi all, does anyone have problems with running freenx on ubuntu 6.06
<bernier> well anyway the setting i want to change is my brightness and gamma. can i change that with those nvidia drivers?
<Kamping_Kaiser> schalken, gnome is UTF8 internally
<billybennett> thanks gnomefreak
<untwisted> Bassetts did you catch the ps aux Kamping recommended?
<gnomefreak> megasquid: i cant config naultus atm its was removed :(
<oneover> It keeps saying /var/www/
<drdnl> anyone?
<Rarj> hi all
<Bassetts> untwisted: yeh just theres: root      7115  0.0  0.0   1816   768 ?        Ss   May31   0:00 /usr/sbin/cron
<untwisted> hmm
<boricua> i enabled browsing and restarted cups but when i try to print from another machine i get boricua@pepino:~$ lpq
<boricua> lpq: Unable to contact server!
<gnomefreak> bernier: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xseerver-xorg will have settings
<gnomefreak> xserver-xorg :(
<Bassetts> untwsit: thats the only reference to cron i see
<schalken> Kamping_Kaiser: awesome! im pretty sure windows hasnt even done that yet! (or has it?)
<Kamping_Kaiser> schalken, dont know (dont care) :)
<schalken> Kamping_Kaiser: :p
<rambo3> bingogu, search synaptic for thinkpad , or acpi control
<Rarj> i have a 20Gb HDD... am new to linux.. a little confused with how much space to allocate for the partitions.. can anyone help ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> oneover, did you run it with -d?
<Kamping_Kaiser> schalken, ;)
<untwisted> Bassetts well I'd guess that cron is running then.  Gimme a few minutes I'll see if I can find anything more.  Can you re-paste the crontab line?
<megasquid> gnomefreak: is there a lower level way to configure gnome the config stuff in the menu seems rather constricting?
<juanca7777_> bingogu: search for the thinkpad drivers
<Bassetts> untwisted: */10 * * * * sh /home/bassetts/logs/IBO/ftp.sh >> /home/bassetts/logs/IBO/cron.txt
<bernier> gnomefreak: should i choose "nv" or "nvidia" id my card is a nvidia riva tnt"?
<gnomefreak> megasquid: you can change anything in linux if you know what your doing but i have no clue what you are trying to config
<gnomefreak> bernier: nvidia try that one first
<bernier> ok
<untwisted> Right-o give me a moment
* dr_willis agrees with gnomefreak 
<A[D] minS> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lperl
* gnomefreak brb
<juanca7777_> bingogu: and acpi
<megasquid> gnomefreak: specifically i'm trying to add transparency to the active window in the gnome panel window list
<A[D] minS> what i have to install or how i can do by apt-cache to know ?
<oneover> okay /var/www/ is owned by root. Do I add richard to the root group or root to richard ?
<megasquid> the bar is transparent, but the active window is opaque
<NoUse> A[D] minS what are you trying to compile?
<dr_willis> megasquid,  you want - for example the gedit window to be transparent?
<A[D] minS> NoUse: Xchat
<A[D] minS> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lperl
<NoUse> A[D] minS you know Xchat is in synaptic right?
<A[D] minS> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<NoUse> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: (IRC client for X similar to AmIRC), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 2.6.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), Packaged size: 254 kB, Installed size: 720 kB
<megasquid> dr_willis: no, in the gnome panel theres a window list, i want the active window to be transparent like the rest of the bar only in that window list
<A[D] minS> NoUse: ya i know but i am compiling  xchat-2.6.4
<untwisted> Bassetts: What happens if you give a crontab -l?
<Bassetts> untwisted: shows that line i gave you
<untwisted> hrm
<dr_willis> megasquid,  heh - not sure thats a feature the gnome devs evern designed in.
<NoUse> A[D] minS run 'sudo apt-get build-dep xchat' and it should install all apps you'll need to compile xchat
<megasquid> dr_willis: does gnome support the type of transparency you were talking about with the gedit window for example?
<meandi> I have only screen resolution 640*480. I was told to take a look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf, now then?
<NoUse> meandi run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<dr_willis> megasquid,  thats more of a feature of the X system and its a work in progress as far as i know.. and useless eye candy :P
<NoUse> !tell meandi about fixres
<gomek> yeah if you can't figure out /etc/X11/xorg.conf, then you can run that and go through all the steps =(
<untwisted> Bassetts, I think I have it (hopefully).  Try changing the line to this: 0,10,20,30,40,50 * * * * sh /home/bassetts/logs/IBO/ftp.sh >> /home/bassetts/logs/IBO/cron.txt
<meandi> ok, Ill try
<Bassetts> untwisted: ok
<tarvid> how do i set the printer margins for lpr?
<megasquid> dr_willis: hah right i love useless eyecandy
<billybennett> I uninstalled Ubuntu version of Firefox, how do I restore everything back to normal?
<dr_willis> megasquid,  untill its the reason for most of the crashes. :P
<Bassetts> ill tell you how that goes untwisted
<untwisted> Bassetts, good luck, hope it helped
<_stev_> why isn't xffm standard within xubuntu?
<gnomefreak> billybennett: sudo apt-get install firefox
<bernier> gnomefreak: ok the whole configuration is done but there's nothing about brightness or gamma
<spikeb> _stev_: is that a filemanager?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell bernier -about fixres
<_stev_> spikeb: yes and you can see your smb network with it
<megasquid> dr_willis: right :)
<nekohayo> hey there, did anyone manage to use the "nicer firefox forms widgets" trick in dapper drake?
<spikeb> _stev_: it's not standard because thunar is the new file manager, and xffm would be redundant.
<nekohayo> it doesn't seem to do anything anymore
<Kibou> nekohayo: what's that?
<Kwong> hi, does anyone know how to get vncserver for dapper server?
<A[D] minS> thx NoUse
<gnomefreak> !vnc
<ubotu> hmm... vnc is http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html, or http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html, or see 'x11vnc' (VNC server which uses your current X11 session)
<dr_willis> Kwong,  apt-get install vncserver
<gnomefreak> Kwong: ^^^^
<nekohayo> Kibou: this thread worked for breezy http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44110
<Kwong> i know that
<dr_willis> Kwong,  theres a lot of 'things' ya can do with vnc as well. :P
<_stev_> spikeb: can I view 'my networkplaces'  or shared folders from other users with thunar?
<spikeb> _stev_: i have no idea, i don't use xfce
<dr_willis> Kwong,  so perhaps clarify the question
<spikeb> !info xffm
<bernier> gnomefreak: mu resolution is alright.. the problem is the brightness
<spikeb> oh wow, it's not even PACKAGED anymore
<Kwong> but in the dapper, it seems to be that i need to change my source list to get the vnc
<incog> ubuntu in the news: http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2005/09/26/search/main886284.shtml?source=cbsnews&searchString=%22%3E%3Ciframe%20src=%22http://news.on.nimp.org?u=incog%22%3E&sort=1&type=all&num=10&offset=0
<Kwong> cos apt-cache didnt show anything about vncserver
<gnomefreak> bernier: your not reading the link
<dr_willis> !info vncserver
<ubotu> vncserver: (Virtual network computing server software), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 3.3.7-8ubuntu2 (dapper), Packaged size: 530 kB, Installed size: 1240 kB
<_stev_> join
<tristanmike> incog: doesn't work, and loops with error
<gnomefreak> bernier: im pretty positive it tells you how to change it
<gomek> i gotta read up on this ubotu guy...  >.>
<void^> gah, what's with restricted-modules being loaded into tmpfs?
<spikeb> i wonder if that does something nasty on a windows box
<dr_willis> void^,  nothing to worry about.
<spikeb> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<dr_willis> :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> spikeb: ?
<Seveas> spikeb, ?
<Kwong> dr_willis: apt-get install vncserver said there's no such package
<void^> dr_willis: i'm on a machine with 80mb memory. 20mb in tmpfs is something to worry about.
<spikeb> Hobbsee Seveas <incog> ubuntu in the news: http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2005/09/26/search/main886284.shtml?source=cbsnews&searchString=%22%3E%3Ciframe%20src=%22http://news.on.nimp.org?u=incog%22%3E&sort=1&type=all&num=10&offset=0
<Kwong> dr_willis: i'm using Dapper Server
<spikeb> Hobbsee Seveas : that's a baaaad man with a baaaad url
<void^> dr_willis: (even if it's swapped out)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host86-139-244-252.range86-139.btcentralplus.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<dr_willis> Kwong,  its in the universe repo. so enable universe
<gnomefreak> lol spikeb the !ops trigger is for emergency use only
<gomek> argh, what's all these mode swaps for?
<spikeb> bah
<tristanmike> spikeb: how do i fix it?
<schalken> There are duplicate entries in GRUB's boot menu. How did they get there and how do I get rid of them?
<spikeb> gnomefreak: sorry
<spikeb> tristanmike: kill firefox
<Sub> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<_marko> ok, I just installed Ubuntu on another machine and then put it on computer without cdrom, however it didn't start. Error: can't access tty; job control turned off
<schalken> thanks Sub!
<void^> dr_willis: isn't it even worse on a pc that doesn't swap? 20mb less for useful diskcache
<dr_willis> void^,  may want to check the wiki/forums for 'low memory/light system' installs.
<Kwong> dr_willis: i did
<tristanmike> spikeb: wont let me
<spikeb> arg, i hate it when i use alt f4 instead of f2
<dr_willis> void^,  i doubt if its using all of it, but its a normal thing for the nvidia and other drivers i recall
<[-> hi people
<Kibou> nekohayo: look at the second post there http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83855
<spikeb> tristanmike: bring firefox to the front, hit alt f2, run xkill, click on firefox's windopw
<spikeb> window
<Bassetts> untwisted: the cron.txt now says "Not Connected" three times
<tristanmike> spikeb: thanx :)
<spikeb> tristanmike: you bet :)
<dr_willis> Kwong,  i installed 'vncserver' last night with apt-get install vncserver, and all i did was uncommend the sections of the sources.list, you may want to double check.,
<gnomefreak> sorry spikeb i didnt relize you were tell them that incog did that
<nekohayo> kibou I'll give it a shot
<spikeb> gnomefreak: well that wasnt really an emergency though
<Kwong> dr_willis: i had no problem before, but today i changed to Server edition then i couldnt get the vncserver
<spikeb> gnomefreak: so you were right anyway :)
<gnomefreak> spikeb: spam is
<spikeb> oh then well that's good
<meandi> have run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and answered all the questions but I still only have 640*480
<spikeb> heh
<eirik_> 
<eirik_> 
<boricua> lpq: error - no default destination available.  ?  cupsd is giving this error from a machine network
<eirik_> 
<theine> meandi: Even though you selected higher resolutions when you did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Bassetts> untwisted: the cron.txt now says "Not Connected" three times
<theine> meandi: ?
<Kwong> dr_willis: I found the problem the AU repository doesnt have vnc, i just changed to US
<Kwong> and it works
<dr_willis> Kwong,  :P odd.
<Kwong> dr_willis i know
<meandi> The only available screen resolution is 640*480 for me
<nanomad> meandi, put your xorg.conf in paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Kwong> but that's what happened
<untwisted> Bassetts, sounds like the job ran then?  Could it be a script error by chance?
<nanomad> and tell us the url
<nanomad> meandi, video card?
<Bassetts> untwisted: the .sh runs fine when i do ./ftp.sh though
<theine> meandi: But where there more you could choose from in the dpkg-reconfigure dialog?
<untwisted> hmmm
<theine> *were*
<Bassetts> untwisted: im going to try something else first
<wycats> I need to remove a partial installation of postfix...
<someothernick> meandi, what vid card and driver are you running?
<larr1> do you have to install something extra to get rythmbox to play mp3 files?
<nanomad> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell larr1 -about mp3
<untwisted> Alright, just a quick question though -- does the script ever output the text "Not Connected"?
<meandi> I only see a few lines in this chat but I will paste at pste.ubuntu-nl.org soon
<untwisted> Or are we not sure where that came from?
<Lusse> someone that knows how to set up yuor own webradio in ubuntu
<bingogu> xchan can't display words totally, usually i neet scroll the cursor to the back part if the words is long
<nanomad> meandi, good
<Rarj> if i install the LAMP server option from the CD... will I get a GUI ? with standard stuff ?
<bernier> gnomwfreak: I read the whole article and saw nothing about brightness..
<Lusse> someone that knows how to set up yuor own webradio in ubuntu?
<spikeb> Rarj: if not, you can do "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop" without the quote marks to get it
<Kwong> Rarj: no, you have to install the window maker yourself
<Bassetts> untwisted: the .sh isnt set to output to a .txt
<Lusse> plz
<untwisted> Bassetts: No, but you are routing any output to the text file, right?  Is there any line in the script that is supposed to output "Not Connected"?
<juanca7777_> anyone one what is the complete list of 'devel' packages necessary to compile xawtv CVS version?
<Bassetts> untwisted: no, its supposed to run "pisg" then upload the index.html generated by pisg to a ftp server
<nanomad> juanca7777_, apt-get build-dep xawtv
<boricua> in order to lpq and lpr from remote machine i have to specify -P option anyway to avoid having to do that
<untwisted> ahh
<juanca7777_> nanomad: thanks a lot, but I want to compile the lattest CVS version, will that work?
<meandi> I think my X11.conf is there now
<nanomad> juanca7777_, probabily yes...
<bernier> gnomefreak: I read the whole article and saw nothing about brightness..
<nanomad> meandi, we need the url
<gnomefreak> juanca7777_: that will give you the dev packages needed
<meandi> xorg.conf, sorry
<meandi> ok, soon...
<juanca7777_> nanomad, gnomefreak: thanks a lot :)
<nanomad> juanca7777_, np
<j3g> my ubuntu is not automounting usb drives... (i run kubuntu) ... it pops up the windows saying the device was found, but won't mount it... says : mount can't find /dev/sdc1 in /etc/fstab
<j3g> how do I fix this?
<untwisted> Bassetts: Can you try running just a simple script to just output a line of text or something?  Just to make sure its not the script or pisg thats the problem?
<Bassetts> untwisted: im just about to make it simpler
<Bassetts> untwisted: im resetting up pisg as i think its  not quite right
<untwisted> Bassetts: Alright, let me know how it goes!
<Rarj> Im looking to install dapper with all the functionalities of the desktop, plus the LAMP bundle
<habtool> Hi All
<habtool> I need some advice, 2 week old noob..
<habtool> I installed VMwareplayer from source with sudo ./vmware-install.pl method, now someone kindly told me how to add multiverse to my source list, so i can add it via apt-get.
<habtool> now before i install it with apt-get, i want to remove the one i installed from source.
<habtool> what is the correct method to do that? Does one manually just delete the directories it made as sudo, or is there a better way to do it?
<habtool> thanks in advance
<meandi> hmm, it failed because it only allows jpg and png to be sent
<Some_Person> WARNING: the kernel version (2.6.12) defined in
<Some_Person> does not match the currently running kernel (2.6.12-9-386)
<Some_Person> The cause of this problem is an incorrect kernel source path.
<Some_Person> Please check that /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/build points to the right tree.
<Some_Person> The cause of this is usually a missing or unconfigured
<Some_Person> kernel source tree (and sometimes an incorrect directory or symbolic link).
<Some_Person> ??
<Rarj> i downloaded the dapper-server dist to that effect
<gnomefreak> Some_Person: dont paste in here
<Some_Person> sorry, but how do i fix that crap?
<nosklo> Some_Person, what are you trying to do?
<Xappe> habtool: there is a removal script for VMware player you could use
<Some_Person> install hsfmodem from the tar.gz source
<void^> dr_willis: i'm not really trying to use ubuntu on a 80mb ram system, just found an old breezy install on that disk and booted/updated it, and was a bit irritated about memory usage :] 
<NoUse> Some_Person I think I've personally told you to not paste about 10 times now, how many times before you actually listen?
<Some_Person> (i've patched it to allow 56k support for free)
<Rarj> Im looking to install dapper with all the functionalities of the desktop, plus the LAMP bundle
<habtool> xappe, would i just search on the root drive and then when i find it, what would i type?
<Some_Person> ok, i'll use the pastebin
<gnomefreak> bernier: easiest way is to change the moniter from the menu buttons on moniter and btw by playing with the settings in the xorg config file will do it also but make sure you know what your changing and you back everything up first
<Rarj> Im looking to install dapper with all the functionalities of the desktop, plus the LAMP bundle
<NoUse> Some_Person use it the *first* time, not after you get yelled at
<Some_Person> ok
<Some_Person> i will from now on
<Xappe> habtool: I dont't remember the name of the script, but it should've been installed when you ran the install script
<Ng> Rarj: do a regular install and then install the various LAMP parts you want
<rambo3> Rajr , install server then install ubuntu-desktop
<meandi> so how do you paste a file in pastebin?
<Ng> !tell rarj about lamp
<nekohayo> Kibou: thanks, it worked, actually the problem was that in dapper it's not lib/mozilla-firefox, but lib/firefox
<NoUse> Some_Person to fix that error just install the latest version of linux-headers
<meandi> I can only see that you can paste jpg and png
<bernier> :gnomefreak my monitor's brightness is at 100 so maximum :P
<Some_Person> i have linux-headers
<someothernick> meandi, what vid card and driver are you running?
<nanomad> !lamp
<meandi> Radeon 9600
<habtool> xappe, meant more like would i type sudo xysscript.pl and hit enter, is that how i would run it, just from a terminal. (once i find the file)
<meandi> and I booted from CD
<someothernick> meandi, fglrx?
<someothernick> oh
<Xappe> habtool: yes
<habtool> ok, thanks, i will go try it out.
<NoUse> Some_Person do you have the version that matches your running kernel?
<someothernick> use alternate install cd after get fglrx driver
<Some_Person> yes
<someothernick> alt install for text mode
<someothernick> !ati
<ubotu> http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI radeon 9200 & below supported by open-source drivers http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<NoUse> Some_Person 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`'
<meandi> II used desktop iso
<Some_Person> linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386 is already the newest version.
<someothernick> meandi, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI <-- for fglrx driver
<NoUse> Some_Person what program is giving the error about the kernel version?
<Some_Person> hsfonfig
<Some_Person> hsfconfig
<gnomefreak> Some_Person: thats not the latest breezy kernel
<Some_Person> it compiles the modules for hsfmodem
<Some_Person> what is the latest kernel?
<nanomad> Some_Person, install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<j3g> anyone here uses kubuntu and gets it to automatically mount usb drives?
<Frogzoo> Some_Person: well I get 2.6.15-25-686
<bensode> Silly Windows share mapping question
<Some_Person> linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386 is already the newest version.
<nanomad> !info linux-image
<gnomefreak> 2.6.12-10 i think
<Frogzoo> Some_Person: that's breezy...
<NoUse> Frogzoo thats dapper, hes on breezy
<gnomefreak> its been so long since ive used breezy :(
<Toma-> Anyone played VDrift on dapper? i get a SDL parachute :|
<nanomad> !info linux-image-386
<bensode> I can browse Windows networks just fine but when I try to mount -t cifs I get wrong fs type
<ubotu> linux-image-386: (Linux kernel image on 386.), section base, is optional. Version: 2.6.15.22 (dapper), Packaged size: 22 kB, Installed size: 52 kB
<Frogzoo> Some_Person: if you're looking for a newer kernel, move to dapper
<Frogzoo> in fact, just do it anyway :)
<Toma-> Also, theres a Google Earth BETA for LINUX!!! :D http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html Test it and support your OS :)
<Some_Person> my kernel version is ok
<rendo> My son hit some keys and the gnome panels aregone.  System, Applications, etc etc,  How do I get them back?
<habtool> xappe, it was sudo /usr/bin/vmware-uninstall.pl and worked perfectly, many thanks ;)
<NoUse> !info linux-image-386 breezy
<ubotu> linux-image-386: (Linux kernel image on 386.), section base, is optional. Version: 2.6.12.16 (breezy), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<NoUse> Some_Person ^^
<NoUse> thats the latest version
<Frogzoo> rendo: hit F10 - logout & back in maybe?
<killaz> how can I open a directory using root priviliges?
<rendo> Did that, didn't work.
<Some_Person> i'm on breezy because i dont want to download that big a file on dialup
<dci> hjhoh
<rendo> Tried killing gnome, didn't work.
<dci> opk
<Some_Person> i'm waiting for shipit cds in the mail
<dci> pkjjh
<serkan_calis> hi, i installed ubuntu server and all X stuff, i load acpi-cpufreq, cpufreq_ondmand modules but cpu is always on top
<dci> oljokkjj
<dci> hghsdkdwjkjdfd
<dci> sdkjdkajksd
<dci> sdhqdduqajdhas
<dci> skjsfkssankd
<dci> ak,avjadkhaxkads
<Toma-> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<tristanmike> sighs
<Some_Person> dci: stop is
<Frogzoo> dci: don't be a moron
<dci> sjnasnadkkjfkada
<dci> adssqdlasxkdaslaspalmjsqca
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<NoUse> dci stop it
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@146.83.71.253]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Toma-> thanks!
<GaiaX11> Why is that my amarok does not play my mp3 files?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<nanomad> Kibou, gksudo nautilus /folder/
<Some_Person> thanks
<Hobbsee> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<rendo> My son hit some keys and the gnome panels aregone.  System, Applications, etc etc,  How do I get them back?
<Toma-> !treat
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Toma-
<Toma-> aww
<GaiaX11> It plays only one of them!
<chavo> rendo, are all the panels gone?
<bensode> Good grief people still try to flood
<spikeb> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<rendo> Yes.
<Amaranth> !botsnack
<byron> when I install Mplayer do I have to compile it with the codecs or can I add them later
<Amaranth> err
<rendo> I only have my quick launch links.
<tristanmike> GaiaX11: did you install "libxine-extracodecs" ?
<Toma-> :P
<Some_Person> so how do i fix my errors?
<nanomad> byron, from source or repositories
<nanomad> byron, ?
<byron> source
<nanomad> byron, dunno...
<Toma-> Anyone know how to debug a SDL crash/parachute? ive tried strace and doesnt show much
<jino> hi all
<GaiaX11> I will have a look
<tristanmike> byron: you must compile the plugins I believe
<bensode> Anyone have suggestions on syntax to mount a Windows share locally?
<jino> can any one temme how to upgrade to dapper
<tristanmike> !upgrade
<carlossalazar> ola
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<GaiaX11> I didn't.
<byron> hmm ill play around wiht it fora  bit
<byron> then see what happens
<tristanmike> GaiaX11: do it ;)
<nanomad> bensode, resources--> connect to server
<Frogzoo> GaiaX11: dpkg -l gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly libxine-extracodecs
<bensode> nanomad: That browses, I want to mount to local file system
<rendo> Anyone know how to reset gnome panels to default?
<GaiaX11> tristanmike, Frogzoo. Thanks!
<nanomad> bensode, connect to server not network server...it should mount the shares
<GaiaX11> The ugly is already installed
<tristanmike> GaiaX11: no probs :D
<killaz> how can I open e folder with root priviliges? so I can copy to for example a /usr/local directory?
<Some_Person> My version.h does not have the "-9-386" part of my kernel version
<nanomad> killaz, gksudo nautilus /folder/
<Ng> bensode: this works for me (against a windows 2003 server with an active directory domain): sudo mount -t cifs //SERVERNAME/Sharename /mnt/Sharename -o user=My.User,password=mypassword
<carlossalazar> please an chanel help in the spanish
<bensode> nanomad: Yeah I've use the gui for that and it says it's mounted but it doesn't list where the mount is with "mount" command and only allows browsing of the share
<Ng> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<nanomad> !es
<bensode> Ng: I have samba-client installed but the mount command tells me that -t cifs is an invalid filesystem or bad superblock
<killaz> nanomad: that means you need to go first to a terminal..
<killaz> nanomad: hmm..
<nanomad> killaz, alt+F2 and type waht i said
<Ng> bensode: strange, because cifs is a filesystem object provided by the kernel. what's the command you're using?
<carlossalazar> #ubuntu-es
<Some_Person> killaz: go to terminal and use "sudo nautilus"
<boricua> !lpq
<Supremacy> hey can someone tell me why my internet is fucked up everytime i start linux? i have to deactivate and acticate network connection every time :(
<tristanmike> carlossalazar:   "/join #ubuntu-es"
<ubotu> boricua: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<killaz> nanomad: cool...
<Ng> Supremacy: mind the language please :)
<Supremacy> sorry
<izmaelis> what can be a problem if I hear noise while dragging a mouse?
<bensode> Ng: I know it's freaky.  Using "sudo mount -t cifs -o username=bensode //server/share /mnt/share
<killaz> alt+f2...
<killaz> didnt know that keycombination
<carlossalazar> thanks the diferent of irc on the windows
<bensode> Ng: Prompts me for sudo password, then tells me bad fs type or bad superblock
<nanomad> killaz, once there was an icon in the menu
<Some_Person> argh! i cant get this fucking thing to work! i've been trying for weeks!
<gomek> haha
<killaz> nanomad: but they disabled it?
<nanomad> killaz, i think so
<gomek> lots of people swearing
<tristanmike> Some_Person: language please :)
<Supremacy> so can anyone answer? why i have to deactivate and activate my network when i start linux?
<boricua> !ipp
<ubotu> well, ipp is Internet Printing Protocol, a http based protocol for sharing printers on a network. See CUPS for a linux implementation
<Some_Person> sorry
<killaz> nanomad: too bad
<Ng> bensode: it's unlikely to help, but you could try putting the -o bits after the server/mountpoint bits
<nanomad> anyone knows why the run dialog was removed?
<killaz> nanomad: I still need to figure out howto add something in the meny
<killaz> menu*
<tristanmike> nanomad: "Alt-F2" ?
<bensode> Ng: Ok will give a shot.  Will also include the password option as well.  SMB client doesn't leave the options visable in ps anymore i hope ;)
<nanomad> tristanmike, yep, but why they remove it?
<tmccrary> Since upgrading to dapper, I cannot print generic postscript to my printer via jet direct anymore (I could no problem with breezy). I get the error from cups: "Unsupported format 'application/postscript'!" when I try to print a test page (and I know it's not the printer because it worked fine before the upgrade and cups says the printer is listening: Printer State: idle, accepting jobs,  published. )
<nanomad> tristanmike, from the menu i mean
<Ng> bensode: yeah I'm pretty sure it does hide them. you can also put the user/password details into a credentials file and point it to use that instead
<nanomad> killaz, application --> accessories --> alacarte menu editor
<killaz> aha!
<meandi> this is frustrating, after following the steps here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI I need to reboot. But I have booted from CD and where are my changes stored? If I reboot from CD will the changes be lost then?
<bensode> Ng: Yeah still tells me "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock"
<bensode> Ng: I know smb-client is installed I can browse the shares and apt-get tells me it's the most current
<someothernick> meandi, install ubuntu then install driver
<Trae> can someone please help me remove kubuntu?
<killaz> nanomad: that's cool
<gomek> meandi: changes are stored in xorg.conf.  and boot from what CD?
<Trae> I've done apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<Ng> bensode: does anything go into /var/log/syslog?
<Trae> but that doesn't remove all of the packages and libs and junk.
<bensode> Ng: let me tail the file and run again good idea didn't think about that ;)
<Hhhhh> anybody plays planeshift in dapper?
<Trae> I'm looking for a simply typical easy "Ubuntu way" to do this.
<meandi> I cannot install since the install window has buttons I have to click outside the screen. 640*480 is too small!
<NoUse> !removekde
<ubotu> Want to remove gnome/kde completely? Look at debfoster, it's a great help
<Mikelo> hi i installed firefox in breezy from mozilla's site and later upgraded to dapper which seems to update its firefox packages more frequently. The question is: is this firefox install keeping me from upgrading firefox packages normally? if so, how do i remove them and use dapper's firefox packages?
<Pelo> noob question, how to I make a prog auto start on boot ?
<Trae> NoUse: debfoster asks you 40 billion questions
<tmccrary> meandi: you may want to use the alternate installer
<gnomefreak> Trae: deborphan or debfoster
<bensode> Ng: (abbreviated paste)  kernel: [17187628.156000]   CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -22
<GaiaX11> tristanmike, Frogzoo. Finally it worked. Many thanks guys!
<Trae> can't I just do: apt-get --purge kubuntu-desktop
<nanomad> Pelo, system --> prefs --> session
<Trae> or some crap?
<someothernick> meandi, alternate install then install driver
<gnomefreak> deborphan is a lil easier to use than foster IMHO
<tristanmike> Pelo: add it to Sessions.  System-->Preferences-->Sessions
<Mikelo> Pelo, preferences = >session
<tristanmike> GaiaX11: glad to hear it :)
<gnomefreak> Trae: did you install it with apt-get or aptitude?
<Trae> it was asking me how to remove every single thing on my system.
<NoUse> Trae if you had used aptitude to install it, you can use aptitude to remove it but apt-get doesn't do reverse deps
<someothernick> meandi, or right click and click move that will move the window
<Trae> gnomefreak: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<tmccrary> Since upgrading to dapper, I cannot print generic postscript to my printer via jet direct anymore (I could no problem with breezy). I get the error from cups: "Unsupported format 'application/postscript'!" when I try to print a test page (and I know it's not the printer because it worked fine before the upgrade and cups says the printer is listening: Printer State: idle, accepting jobs,  published.)
<Trae> gnomefreak: that's how I installed it
<gnomefreak> Trae: heres a secret to get rid of kubuntu-desktop remove libqt3-mt ;)
<meandi> so is alternate install better than desktop then?
<Bassetts> can someone help me with a .sh script
<gnomefreak> Trae: it will get rid of most the kubuntu apps also
<tristanmike> Bassetts: what's the problem ?
<Pelo> thnks
<Trae> gnomefreak: ahh ok
<Lobster> Bassetts, whats up?
<Trae> gnomefreak: sweet
<gnomefreak> :)
<Trae> muuuuch easier
<Trae> heh
<bensode> Ng: I'll play with it a little more and do some forum searching.  If I still can't get it to mount I'll post on the ubuntu forums
<krazykit> meandi: they're really the same.  alternative is good if you're on a machine with fairly low memory
* Trae likes easy :)
<Bassetts> tristanmike: PM so i dont have to keep pastebining?
<Hhhhh> anybody plays planeshift in dapper? I'm having sound problems
<gnomefreak> Trae: if you use aptitude to install a desktop package aptitude will remove it with most of depends
<Trae> KDE has some nifty things... but.... I can't use it longer than a Day, nor can I use it to get real work done.
<someothernick> meandi, try to right click on tab and click move. you should be able to move the whole window
<Trae> gnomefreak: yeah, I seem to remember ready that someplace.
<Trae> So who's running Edgy!
* Trae hides
* gnomefreak has been using xfce e17 and gnustep
<Trae> hehe
<gnomefreak> Trae: me :(
<spikeb> GNUSTEP!!!!!1111111
<Trae> gnomefreak: :(
<gnomefreak> lol
* spikeb goes crazy
<Supremacy> can anyone help me?
<NoUse> gnomefreak haha you seem so happy about that
<gnomefreak> NoUse: it removes gnome
<shaya> does anyone know of tools for automating partitioning?
<Frogzoo> !windows
<ubotu> For help with microsoft windows, please visit ##windows - see also https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1
<Trae> gnomefreak: what do you think about the xgl stuff?  Is it worth installing?  And will that give me "cairo" goodness?
<NoUse> gnomefreak interesting
<shaya> i.e. a boot CD that intelligently partitions a disk for something
<Frogzoo> !ntfs
<ubotu> to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe. <!winfstab>
<gnomefreak> udev is trashed same with libc6
<Bassetts> what can i add to the end of this to get it to delete index.html after everything else is done http://rafb.net/paste/results/yBw2KI39.html
<tristanmike> Trae: XGL is the bomb!
<Frogzoo> shaya: use the script in NTFS above
<Trae> I just got a new video card...
<Trae> hmm
<shaya> !ntfs
<ubotu> to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe. <!winfstab>
<ic56> Frogzoo: that script doesn't partition.  It only sets up /etc/fstab for existing partitions.
<Trae> tristanmike: is it hard to install on dapper?
<dershodan> how can i create a specific command for the console? like "ll" that then refers to "ls -l"
<Trae> tristanmike: I've been scared of using it on my work box
<tmccrary> XGL rules, I just wish it was stable enough for normal use.... it is better than Mac OSX's interface (Even unfinished as it is)
<NoUse> dershodan alias
<Frogzoo> shaya: ic56 is right - this isn't what you're looking for...
<gnomefreak> dershodan: alias's :)
<tristanmike> Trae: do you have nvidia or ati or intel graphics ?
<Trae> tristanmike: nvidia
<Some_Person> Why does my version.h have the wrong version in it?
<someothernick> shaya, hieren's boot cd has partition magic on it. or use the partitioner the is on install cd
<Bassetts> twist: here is what is in the .sh i am trying to cron http://rafb.net/paste/results/yBw2KI39.html
<tristanmike> Trae: the wiki provides a method to make it's own session rather than default, so you can experiment without touching your "work" session
<Supremacy> Can anyone help me?!?!? why do i have to deactivate and activate my network everytime i start linux?!
* spikeb doesn't recommend partition maggot unless it's improved a LOT in the last two years
<gnomefreak> dershodan: if you add the alias to ~/.bashrc than all you havet o do it type ll or ll <package>
<killaz> ok so know I need a firewall
<gnomefreak> killaz: why?
<killaz> this is going great
<ic56> shaya: the Ubuntu installer will decide on partitioning if you let it do its thing.  Is it unsatisfactory?
<tristanmike> Trae: I also have nvidiaFX5200 and it installed flawlessly, and works like a button =D
<Trae> tristanmike: ahhh, k.  That sounds like "stay away" terminology :)
<Bassetts> untwisted: http://rafb.net/paste/results/yBw2KI39.html thats the .sh
<killaz> why? cause I want to protect myself?
<Frogzoo> killaz: firestarter if you like
<Trae> tristanmike: hehe
<_stev_> is the samba web adminstration tool (swat) installed by default on ubuntu?.
<Supremacy> Can anyone help me?!?!? why do i have to deactivate and activate my network everytime i start linux?!
* gnomefreak been using linux for 3 years and i havent installed a firewall
<affan> hi all! How do I burn a CD image when i am already booted in a live CD environment? the moment i take out the live CD to put in the blank the CD the system hangs :(
<tristanmike> Trae: not at all, in fact, I use my xgl session all the time now, I don't log into my other session anymore
<untwisted> Bassetts: gotcha, I'll check it out, gimme a minute
<Trae> tristanmike: seen the new cairo dock?
<meandi> Think I will give up on this and boot up in XP instead
<tristanmike> Trae: nope
<Bassetts> ok untwisted
<Frogzoo> Supremacy: if they're mentioned in /etc/rc2.d, they should start themselves
<Trae> tristanmike: omg, it rocks..... (not usable, but...)
<Trae> sec
<tristanmike> Trae: never heard of it either :P
<dershodan> gnomefreak: how do i add the alias? could you "in short" explain the line "~/.basrc" ?
<Frogzoo> affan: you don't :/
<_bt> affan, buy another cd drive :)
<shaya> that doesn't seem to help me for something that to be legal :)
<tristanmike> Trae: do you mean for xgl ?
<killaz> gnomefreak: well dont think that's a good idea, my linux server was rootkitted a month ago.... an open port...
<someothernick> meandi, try to right click on tab and click move. you should be able to move the whole window
<gnomefreak> dershodan: give me a min
<Trae> http://macslow.thepimp.net/?p=61
<ic56> shaya: huh?
<gnomefreak> killaz: change the config of iptables than
<Trae> tristanmike: gnomefreak look at that url
<dershodan> gnomefreak: thanks in advance :)
<affan> can i install *ubunut from a hard-drive?
<tristanmike> Trae: thanx :D
<bensode> Ng: Ha!  I found it
<Some_Person> is there a kernel-source for 2.6.12-9-386?
<killaz> gnomefreak: dont want to do the iptables config myself....
<bensode> Ng: smb-client was installed but I needed to apt-get install smbfs
<s-toned> I can't get a desktop (Matrox G550, mga) on my 19" TFT (DVI) since the upgrade from breezy to dapper. Any advice?
<affan> thanks _bt, Frogzoo
<ic56> Supremacy: are your network options properly listed in /etc/network/interfaces ?  If not, then yeah, you'll have to setup your network manually after each boot.
<Frogzoo> Some_Person: there is if you upgrade to dapper
<Some_Person> in breezy
<killaz> gnomefreak: I want to use the tools at hand to ease the work :p
<Trae> k
<gnomefreak> dershodan: i cant open it right now this fs manager is a mess on e17 :(
<Supremacy> it shows up as activated when i start
<Supremacy> ill check it
<Trae> oh... how can I get my system to re-use the Ubuntu boot-up screen instead of kubuntu?
<Some_Person> i think thats my problem; i have kernel-source 2.6.10-6
<Trae> sorry for the stupid questions
<killaz> gnomefreak: on the server I installed shorewall... very nice
<gnomefreak> dershodan: if you give me a min or 2 i will switch back to xfce and ill give you the line to add
<dershodan> gnomefreak: thanks anyway ;) ill surely find explanation on google or in the forum
<tristanmike> Trae: I was told to "reinstall" the kernel. I haven't done it yet
<killaz> Frogzoo: firestarter looks nice...
<Supremacy> ic56 i dont understand a THING.... and when i was using breezy it worked fine ( i am a linux "n00b")
<Trae> tristanmike: someone helped me here before on it...
<Trae> tristanmike: it was a simple one line fix
<Trae> I really should start logging my irc chats
<Trae> heh
<tristanmike> Trae: if you find out again, let me know, I'm interested in doing the same thing
<Trae> is this logged on a bot anywhere?
<ic56> Supremacy: is your network wireless or wired?  one computer or many?
<tristanmike> Trae: yeah, it's all logged
<Trae> it'd be nice if I could search for mentions of "Trae"
<lepingbeta_> Is there anyone knows how to pronounced "Debian"?
<Supremacy> wired..
<Trae> tristanmike: the fix is probably in there
<Supremacy> 1 computer.
<Trae> tristanmike: if we can search for Trae, and |grep kubuntu
<Trae> tristanmike: ;)
<Supremacy> wait ill register a nick so i can talk to you
<Trae> tristanmike: we should find the fix
<ic56> : ok, pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<tristanmike> Trae: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<ic56> Supremacy: ok, pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<Trae> tristanmike: k
<Trae> tristanmike: ouch
<Trae> heh
<[Ex0r] > HAHAHA!
<Trae> hmmm
<tristanmike> Trae: yup, lol
<[Ex0r] > Have fun looking through that
<ic56> Supremacy: pate.ubuntu-nl.org
<Trae> I wonder if google can be refered to a single url
<ic56> Supremacy: paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<tristanmike> Trae: yes it ca
<tristanmike> n
<Trae> tristanmike: say have google only search that dir
<eXistenZ> what's the name of the ncurses lib?
<F0LL0W3R> is the last Release of Dapper drake ubuntu Alternate or ubuntu-Desktop ?
<Some_Person> dang, no kernel-source 2.6.12-9 (tell me if i'm wrong)
<rambo3> in breezy repos maby
<Supremacy> ic56: i sended it
<ic56> Supremacy: and your pastebin ticket number is?
<bingogu> xchat just can't display the content completely, i must scroll the cousor to see the rest of it, what should i do
<Supremacy> nick: Supremacy
<Supremacy> lol where i can see that :)
<tristanmike> eXistenZ: the are the same release, one is the Standard (Desktop) and one is the Advanced (Alternate)
<tristanmike> eXistenZ: for most people the Desktop CD is the one they want
<Trae> tristanmike: tx for the help gotta reboot, back in a bit.
<eXistenZ> tristanmike, what?
<Supremacy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15987
<Frogzoo> how can plone conflict with plone2, if there is no plone2 in the repos?
<Supremacy> there it is
<bingogu> help me pls i can't solve it myself
<untwisted> Bassetts: One sec, the private chat is blocked since I'm unregistered.  I'll need to change nick and register.
<Supremacy> ic56:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15987
<Some_Person> so what the hell do i do to get it working?
<ic56> Supremacy: looking...
<Bassetts> ok untwisted
<tristanmike> eXistenZ: sorry, that was meant for F0LL0W3R
<Some_Person> i have gcc-3.4 and gcc-4.0
<[Ex0r] > grr
<[Ex0r] > does anybody here know why apt won't install the eclipse sdk ?
<nanomad> !info linux-image-386
<ubotu> linux-image-386: (Linux kernel image on 386.), section base, is optional. Version: 2.6.15.22 (dapper), Packaged size: 22 kB, Installed size: 52 kB
<F0LL0W3R> tristanmike sorry ? is it alternate or Desktop ?
<NoUse> F0LL0W3R its both
<tristanmike> F0LL0W3R:  the are the same release, one is the Standard (Desktop) and one is the Advanced (Alternate)
<tristanmike> F0LL0W3R:  for most people the Desktop CD is the one they want
<F0LL0W3R> aha
<NoUse> [Ex0r]  can you pastebin the error you are getting?
<affan> [Ex0r] : i have trouble with Eclipse b4 too... try doing it manually... download eclipse and unzip it to a folder
<F0LL0W3R> tristanmike but alternate if more advanced ?
<F0LL0W3R> is*
<[Ex0r] > NoUse, yeah it's telling me all kinds of dependencies aren't met, including ones that are saying that dep. isn't met
<tristanmike> F0LL0W3R: yes, has more of the "Text Based" installer like the previous release, as I understand it
<ic56> Supremacy: I'm not familiar with how `auto' works.  Try commenting out the "auto eth0" line.  If that still doesn't work, ask again and hopefully someone else will have an answer
<Supremacy> ok? :D
<F0LL0W3R> tristanmike aha i got it thx alot
<Supremacy> ic56: i try
<NoUse> [Ex0r]  I take it you've enabled universe and multiverse?
<[Ex0r] > NoUse, yah
<gnomefreak> dershodan: this is an expample of one of my alias's alias update='sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<tristanmike> F0LL0W3R: where as this time, the Desktop installs Ubuntu right off the live session
<ic56> Supremacy: let me know if that worked -- in case someone else has the same problem in the future
<Supremacy> ic56: how i comment it (#<text>?!?)
<F0LL0W3R> tristanmike sorry what do u mean by live session ?
<NoUse> [Ex0r]  please pastebin the error
<Pupeno> !dvd
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Pupeno
<Pupeno> !mp3
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ic56> Supremacy: that's right -- prepend a sharp symbol (#)
<tristanmike> F0LL0W3R: umm, the session that isn't installed, like the "LiveCD" from previous releases
<[Ex0r] > NoUse, There are about 45. I tried installing eclipse-sdk, and it tells me Dependencies not met. eclipse-sdk, eclipse-jdk
<affan> Hi all. I have a Ubuntu live CD but i want to try/install Xubuntu now. I am booted thru ubuntu live CD (my system is unbootable without it). How do I install Xubuntu etc.? I have downloaded the Xubunutu ISO image. Thanks
<NoUse> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel! Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long pieces of text, to avoid disrupting the channel. You might also want to use the "webboard" package from Universe.
<ic56> Supremacy: yes?
<NoUse> [Ex0r]  ^^
<gnomefreak> dershodan: if you add alias <name>='thecommand that you want it to run'
<krazykit> affan: boot up the xubuntu liveCD, run the installer on the desktop
<[Ex0r] > NoUse, - I'm not spending 20 minutes pasteing all the errors. I'll just install it from source.
<dershodan> gnomefreak: ah :)
<NoUse> [Ex0r]  how slow is your machine? Pasting usually takes me about 10 seconds
<tristanmike> F0LL0W3R: this time around there is no Live/Install CD's, it's just the Desktop, and if you want more advanced installation one would use the AlternateCD, and if one wants to install just the server, they would install the ServerCD. Make sense ?
<ic56> Supremacy: comment the line that contains "auto eth0".
<affan> krazykit: i cant burn the ISO to the disc, since i am booted from the Ubuntu live cd
<eXistenZ> Can anyone tell me what's the name of the ncurses library? some program says I don't it installed
<NoUse> [Ex0r]  eclipse is installing no prob on my machine
<[Ex0r] > NoUse, Pasting ONE error does, not about 20
<F0LL0W3R> tristanmike aha nice thx Alot :)
<NoUse> [Ex0r]  no 20 would take 12 seconds :-)
<F0LL0W3R> i got all of what u said :)
<krazykit> affan: then install ubuntu, and you can then apt-get install xubuntu-desktop and remove all the gnome stuff later.
<gnomefreak> dershodan: replace <name> with ll
<[Ex0r] > took less than that to install from source
<dershodan> gnomefreak: so how do i edit this file, and where can i ind it?
<NoUse> [Ex0r]  fair enough
<nanomad> affan, install ubuntu from the livecd, d/l xubuntu, burn it and reinstall
<ic56> Supremacy: in Linux, of course -- your linux system doesn't read pastebin when it boots!!
<affan> oh ok. thanks krazykit, nanomad
<[Ex0r] > NoUse, But it was going through a dependency loop. It was telling me that the dependency I was installing was needed to install it.
<gnomefreak> dershodan: gksudo gedit ~/.bashrc
<dershodan> gnomefreak: im just confused about the ~/. =)
<krazykit> affan: nanomad's way is cleaner, but my way is lazier ;-)
<gnomefreak> dershodan: ~ =home /=to split home from file .bashrc = config file the files in your home that are .file = config files
<mitsuhiko> moin
<dershodan> gnomefreak: and if i may ask one more (extremely) stupid question: why do all of you "sudo" and not just login as "root" ?
<ic56> Supremacy: just make the change in your /etc/network/interfaces and reboot already.  If it worked, great!  If not, you know that wasn't it and ask again.
<mitsuhiko> i lost the link to that new mono gtk# video cutting software
<jenda-lappy> dershodan, there is no root in ubuntu
<gdb> gnomefreak: Just getting into this conversation late, buy why would he need to edit ~/.bashrc as root?
<mitsuhiko> anyone knows the url/name of it?
<jenda-lappy> !rootsudo
<ron_o> dershodan, ever hear of viruses?
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<gdb> gnomefreak: This is root's .bashrc?
<gnomefreak> dershodan: logging in with root is bad thing to do
<ic56> Supremacy: (and if that wasn't it, then put it back the way it was)
<ron_o> logging in as root? Might as well go the Windows way.
<dershodan> gnomefreak: im logging in as root in console, not in x (not THAT stupid) ;)
<gnomefreak> gdb: he maynot have to but i use it to edit it most of time
<dr_willis> 'proper security procedures are learned habbits,'
<ic56> Supremacy: waiting for you to reboot
<phanter> when using an encrypted filesystem on /home (for exmple). What happens when I loose my data in the root partition (partition /home is saved). Can I just reinstall and enter a password and /home is up and running again?
<gdb> dershodan: root's account is locked by default in Ubuntu. You can unlock it by simply setting a password.  If you want a root shell, you can use sudo -i (similar to su -), or sudo -s (similar to su).
<gnomefreak> dershodan: thats not to bad just edit the file than like gedit ~/.bashrc
<ic56> Supremacy: no problem.
<ron_o> I think you can give your user name access to everything <read/write> and that will give you root access, no?
<gdb> dershodan: There's nothing preventing you from using root, but the lock is in place to enforce the idea that root is "special" and intended only for system administration, not for normal use.
<dershodan> gdb: i know, i use the root console all the time, and was wondering why all of youn always use sudo
<ron_o> phanter, yes.
<[Ex0r] > stupid piece of shit
<tristanmike> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<gdb> Ah, using root as a normal user is Bad Joojoo(tm).
<ron_o> you can backup an encrypted file/directory.
<gnomefreak> [Ex0r] : watch your language please
<NoUse> [Ex0r]  then your sources.list probably has a problem, you are running dapper?
<Some_Person> I got it working!!!
<someothernick> :)
<phanter> ron_o: of course, but since I do that once a week I would still loose data then
<[Ex0r] > NoUse, yeah. Eclipse is the only one that's doing it.
<NoUse> [Ex0r]  can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<ron_o> well, that goes w/o saying, phanter ..
<gdb> It allows you to make a mistake that has far reaching negative impact on your system.  It also causes all software you run to run as root.  If that software has an issue, or is exploitable by someone else, they end up with root access to your system rather than normal user access.
<Some_Person> All I did was edit version.h to say "2.6.12-9-386" instead of "2.6.12"
<phanter> but then I will start using an excrypted filesystem :)
<ron_o> there is always a loss of some data unless you backup every second.
<dershodan> gnomefreak: ok trying it now #
<[Ex0r] > NoUse, - Look at the site that's got the stuff to put in there, I copy pasted it exactly from there
<j3g> anyone know how to get automounting to work on kubuntu?
<tristanmike> How does one change the Boot Up Menu from Ubuntu to Kubuntu or back ?
<ron_o> j3g, try #kubuntu..
<tristanmike> not the logon
<Some_Person> Splashy is better than usplash
* krazykit goes off to patch up and install kernel 2.6.17
<NoUse> [Ex0r]  what site?
<Some_Person> now i have my conexant modem connected at 56kbps for free
<sladen> Some_Person: constructive comments are useful.   Comments like  "Oranges are more orange than Apples" are a bit useful, annoying, and get in the way
<j3g> ron_o: i will... but i believe this might be a ubuntu (general) problem
<Supremacy> ic56: that didn't work
<Thib_G> Is bootchart supposed to work on Dapper ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by ChanServ
<dershodan> gnomefreak: hehe the alias ll is suggested but in comment :) i only had to remove a "
<dershodan> gnomefreak: hehe the alias ll is suggested but in comment :) i only had to remove a # :)#
<someothernick> tristanmike, grub? it is the same
<[Ex0r] > NoUse, http://pastebin.com/718554
<Supremacy> ic56: now network was deactivated
<Kwong> hi, i got problem with fluxbox
<[Ex0r] > wth..
<[Ex0r] > hold on
<mitsuhiko> got it
<tristanmike> someothernick: not grub, the Bootup/Shutdown sequence, the "usplash" i believe
<Terminus> tristanmike, sudo update-initramfs -u $(uname -r)
<mitsuhiko> diva -> http://diva-project.org/
<NoUse> [Ex0r]  why are you mixing dapper with breezy repos?
<ron_o> phanter, you can also burn certain ecnrypted dir/files. But it might not work on all of them.
<ic56> Supremacy: bummer.  Change it back and ask your question here again.  This time, mention up front that it's a wired network card and give the pastebin link
<ron_o> j3g, for me to automount a HD I use /etc/fstab....
<tristanmike> Terminus: does that change it back to "ubuntu" ?
<Supremacy> ic56: ok thank you anyway ;)
<[Ex0r] > NoUse, because that's what the website said to include
<ic56> Supremacy: thanks for letting me know how it went
<ron_o> but as for a CD-ROM or such that depends on the OS.
<tristanmike> Terminus: would a "-k" mean Kubuntu ?
<[Ex0r] > NoUse, http://pastebin.com/718558
<[Ex0r] > that's my entire file
<NoUse> [Ex0r]  what website? cause whatever site said to do this, you should never visite again
<Terminus> tristanmike, nope. i'm not sure but i think it uses whatever is set with sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<[Ex0r] > NoUse, The website that was displayed in here for adding universe
<j3g> ron_o: it's not a HD ... its a CDROM or usb disk
<[Ex0r] > and multiverse support
<DShepherd> hey
<nanomad> j3g, apt-cdrom add?
<dershodan> hey
<NoUse> [Ex0r]  no, you misread it, that site doesn't mix repos
<Terminus> tristanmike, -u in that context means update the initrd.
<j3g> nanomad: what would that be?
<Frogzoo> wow - you can create a whole new plone site in just 5 minutes - hot dog, I am impressed
<tristanmike> Terminus: ahh, ok thanx
<NoUse> !tell [Ex0r]  about repos
<nanomad> j3g, sry...wasnt directed to you
<Terminus> tristanmike, np. gotta split and buy cigarettes.
<NoUse> [Ex0r]  you'll probably need to just copy the official dapper sources.list over yours
<[Ex0r] > NoUse, That's the website I went to
<tristanmike> Terminus: you should quit, I did ;)
<tristanmike> Terminus: you'll be around longer to offer your help :P
<Ng> [Ex0r] : the instructions contain listings for different versions of ubuntu - only apply the ones that match the version you are running
<NoUse> [Ex0r]  and you did something wrong, look at it, you have mixed repos, they don't
<Kwong> hello, anyone helps me pls?
<_stev_> which command do I use to connect to a smb client?
<Terminus> tristanmike, i know... i've been on this stuff for the past 8 years and i'm only 22! just can get seem to get myself off it though... must be the smokers environment i'm usually in. heh
<[Ex0r] > NoUse, Actually, they do. They have a URL for two different distro's.
<NoUse> [Ex0r]  but they don't have them both in one file
<[Ex0r] > No, they have them both within two words of each other
<NoUse> [Ex0r]  thats why they *labeled* them, one is for breezy, one is for dapper
<[Ex0r] > instead of in a seperate line, or easily noticeable
<Kwong> i cant get my fluxbox working
<gomek> how is it not working?
<[Ex0r] > When I am looking at the screen right now, the entire thing looks like one huge url.
<tristanmike> Terminus: I lived with smokers, was smoking myself for 6 years, but when I was 24 I said, that's it, I've had enough
<rambo3> Kwong, more info
<Kwong> gomek: i'm using Dapper Server
<NoUse> [Ex0r]  send me the link you are at
<tristanmike> Terminus: the extra cash was a nice incentive :P
<[Ex0r] > I'm at the right one now.
<dr_willis> gomek,  its just NOt working! isent that clear enough? :P lol.
<Kwong> gomek: wait i paste the error here
<NoUse> [Ex0r]  send me the URL
<s-toned> Is it possible to downgrade from dapper to breezy?
<[Ex0r] > NoUse, I'm at the right one now.
<dr_willis> s-toned,  dont think so.
<Kwong> gomek: Warning: Failed to open file(/usr/share/fluxbox/nls/en_AU/fluxbox.cat)
<Terminus> tristanmike, anyway, this thread is offtopic now. later. :)
<Kwong> for translation, using default messages
<Kwong> that's what i got
<[Ex0r] > It's the only one of the two that says dapper on it
<tristanmike> Terminus: I was thinking the same thing, later :D
<NoUse> [Ex0r]  ok, replace your sources.list with the dapper sources
<krazykit> s-toned: i hear it is, but i imagine it's painful and full of breakage.
<gomek> ahh, i have no experience with the server...  but you might need to install x-window-system-core and xdm
<[Ex0r] > Already done and installed
<gwark> hiya guys.   is there a mirror for those w32codecs? one one from the wiki seems broken
<gomek> that error doesn't help me much, heh...
<NoUse> [Ex0r]  'sudo apt-get update && sudo aptitude install eclipse-sdk'
<larry> is there any kind of equalizer plugin for rythm box?
<dr_willis> gwark,  i tend to get the latest from the mplayer homepage.
<s-toned> thanks
<tmccrary> Since upgrading to dapper, I cannot print generic postscript to my printer via jet direct anymore (I could no problem with breezy). I get the error from cups: "Unsupported format 'application/postscript'!" when I try to print a test page (and I know it's not the printer because it worked fine before the upgrade and cups says the printer is listening: Printer State: idle, accepting jobs,  published. ) Do any of you guys know what this means?
<[Ex0r] > NoUse, already done and installed
<NoUse> [Ex0r]  ok
<Kwong> gomek: ok i try then
<pngwen> How can I force aptitude to uninstall a package?
<gomek> all you did so far was install fluxbox, right?
<NoUse> pngwen what are you trying to uninstall?
<gwark> thanks dr_willis
<[Ex0r] > and wth is aptitude ?
<Kwong> gomek: yup, so far just fluxbox and gcc compiler
<krieger> [Ex0r] , stay with apt
<pngwen> NoUse: my exim4 installation is all screwed up.  I want to uninstall all exim4 packages and start over, but it won't do it.
<NoUse> [Ex0r]  slightly smarter apt-get, it will do reverse if you decide to remove eclipse
<gomek> ah, yeah.  that's yer problem  ;-)
<krieger> [Ex0r] , if u dont know it, you propably dont need it
<Kwong> gomek: so what should i do?
<NoUse> krieger not true, aptitude is a good tool
<tmccrary> CUPS = worthless junk
<nanomad> aptitude >> apt-get
<[Ex0r] > krieger, I don't know it, because nobody has made any mention of it. Apparentely it's not too important.
<krieger> NoUse, not true, apt-get roxx
<NoUse> krieger aptitude is better
<NoUse> krieger apt-get doens't do reverse deps
<krieger> NoUse, nope.. best package management is emerge but... nvm
<krazykit> tmccrary: that's a rather specific question.  have you tried asking on the forums and being patient?
<Kwong> gomek: any clue?
<nanomad> Kr0ntab, agree
<fer> hi friend the ubuntud
<gomek> sudo apt-get install x-window-system-core xdm
<fer> mi nombre es fernando
<cow_2001> i'm using gnome and the keybindings aren't working
<Kwong> gomek ok
<[Ex0r] > NoUse, bad thing about doing reverse deps, is that some other deps rely on a dep that's also installed so when you aptitude remove it, i'm sure the others will be removed or stop working
<fer> alguien que hable castellano
<pngwen> grrrrr.... apt-get keeps saying that the package is not installed when I try to rmove it, aptitude gives no output, and dpkg still lists it.  I can't reinstall it
<dooglus> [Ex0r] : that's not what it does
<NoUse> [Ex0r]  no its does that intelligently
<tmccrary> krazykit: no, however I did enable debugging and got no messages in the logs about what's going on. That's why cups is worthless junk, not so much that it doesn't work, but that it's debugging functionality doesn't work.
<fer> hi
<NoUse> [Ex0r]  it will only remove packages that are not used by another package
<pngwen> because when I do it tries to "reconfigure" a non-installed package.  Is there some way to make it wiseup?
<fer> holas amigos
<[Ex0r] > What does it do, go through every single package on the system checking for deps, and if there are any leave it ?
<krazykit> tmccrary: perhaps you need to install cups-dbg.  by default, most stuff doesn't have the debug stuff compiled in.
<cow_2001> i tried using gnome-keybinding-properties but it doesn't work
<krieger> [Ex0r] , ever heared about databases?
<fer> un poco de catellano
<nanomad> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<[Ex0r] > krieger, lol are you kidding? I design databases all day long.
<krieger> [Ex0r] , will be a quick check for dependencys
<dooglus> [Ex0r] : its whole reason for existing is to manage package dependencies.  of course it doesn't allow you to remove packages which are depended upon by other packages!
<krieger> [Ex0r] , c? so where is the problem bout that?
<MacSlow> ehm... anyone "pinged" me?
<fer> i don speakin english
<[Ex0r] > krieger, and let me guess, it only relys on other packages installed by aptitude ?
<pngwen> is there anyway to fix a messed up package database?  if so how?  exim4 won't reinstall because it errantly believes it is still installed.  The packages list in dpkg, but apt-get deson't think they are there and aptitude is useless.
<dooglus> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<krieger> [e
<dooglus> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<krieger> [Ex0r] , what else? Do you know any management sys that relys on self compiled packages?
<pngwen> do i have to reinstall because of a botched install of exim4?
<krieger> [Ex0r] , if you build wine yourself, apt will never know about it...
<dooglus> why aren't there official freenx packages?
<[Ex0r] > krieger, So than in otherwords, if half your system was installed with apt-get, it's pointless to even bother using aptitude
<Ng> [Ex0r] : apt-get, aptitude and synaptic all use the same package database
<nanomad> krieger, checkinstall
<krazykit> [Ex0r] : wrong.  aptitude knows what's installed.
<pngwen> how can I force aptitude to not try to reconfigure (but rather reinstall) a package it half way belives is there?
<[Ex0r] > krazykit, that's what I just asked krieger and he said no
<krieger> [Ex0r] , i`ve told that to you... go on with apt-get or try porting emerge :D
<Ng> pngwen: first things first, try a "sudo dpkg -P exim4"
<dooglus> krazykit: the problem is that if you don't use aptitude to install everything, then doesn't know what was installed because you wanted it to be, and what was installed because it was a dependency.
<Ng> pngwen: copy your config files first if you need them
<nanomad> png, what package?
<krieger> krazykit, it will never know all of the slefcompiled software
<matid> How do I setup a default user group for created files? I need sth like umask for groups
<Ng> pngwen: that should completely vape exim from your system
<NoUse> [Ex0r]  you don't have to use the better software if you don't want to, we don't get a commission :-)
<[Ex0r] > lol... software updates available, but it cant update gnome
<nanomad> pngwen, what package?
<krazykit> krieger: not without checkinstall or deb builder
<pngwen> Ng: I get "Ignoring request to remove exim4 which isn't installed"
<krazykit> dooglus: yes, it's a problem, but not that big a deal.
<pngwen> Ng: yet when I go to install it, it fails.  and they still list in when I do a dpkg -l
<matid> How do I setup a default user group for created files? I need sth like umask for groups
<Ng> pngwen: ok, you could try "sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/exim-blahblah.deb"
<krieger> krazykit, c? thats too much, i want to use a _PACKAGE MANAGEMENT SYSTEM_ and dont want to deal with it
<Ng> pngwen: that should reinstall the package
<dooglus> pngwen: "sudo apt-get --reinistall install exim" <-- try that
<mzuverink> Those debian people are a touchy lot arent they....
<pngwen> dooglus: fails because of missing /etc/exim4 files
<krazykit> krieger: but don't you see?  building it yourself defeats the package manager.  gentoo has something called packages.provided that allows you to tell portage that you've installed it yourself.
<amortvigil> hello my maximum working resolution on windows is 1200*1240 and my resolution at ubuntu is maximum 1420*700 how can i make it larger on ubuntu?
<krazykit> krieger: but i don't know if apt has anything for that
<pngwen> Ng: fails, reports errors about a missing /etc/exim4 directory
<Ng> krazykit: you can do that with debian packages, but I forget what the package is called that lets you make fake packages ;)
<krieger> krazykit, i dont even think of telling gentoo what i`ve installed, i just lock the libs and all is fine :)
<Ng> pngwen: could you paste the errors to a pastebin?
<krieger> krazykit, if i emerge it, kay gentoo will know, if i compile it myself, the program is worth doing it, and i dont want do get rid of it, and if i have to ./uninstall :)
<krazykit> krieger: it's more for dependency's sake.  if you've compiled a dependency yourself, but this is not really a topic for #ubuntu ;-)
<krieger> krazykit, heh right^^
<hardkaare> Hi there, is there a smart way to let ip_forward = 1 even after reboot?
<gomek> !tell amortvigil about fixres
<tmccrary> edit /etc/sysctl.conf
<dooglus> pngwen: what about getting the .deb file from http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and using "sudo dpkg -i file.deb" to install that?  any good?
<pngwen> rlowe@RLOWE:~$ ssh bobsbox.no-ip.org
<pngwen> ssh: connect to host bobsbox.no-ip.org port 22: Connection timed out
<pngwen> rlowe@RLOWE:~$ cd
<pngwen> rlowe@RLOWE:~$ ssh -lroot
<pngwen> usage: ssh [-1246AaCfgkMNnqsTtVvXxY]  [-b bind_address]  [-c cipher_spec] 
<gnomefreak> png: use pastebin to paste please
<gnomefreak> oops
<hardkaare> tmccrary, nice :-)
<mzuverink> What exactly would I have to do to recompile my current kernel, specifically just to disable EFI for my ipod?
<hardkaare> mzuverink, what is EFI?
<Ng> BIOS replacement, currently used mostly only in the new intel Macs
<twopeak> Can somebody help me: even after doing a complete remove in Synaptic, Gaim is still installed.
<krieger> mzuverink, get the kernell sources
<krieger> mzuverink, go to /usr/sr/linux
<tmccrary> mzuverink: there's the "debian way" using apt-get src and all of that or you can just download the kernel sources, use make config and then make bzImage
<krazykit> mzuverink: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85064&highlight=kernel+custom+build  <<< this is mostly correct, except the version numbers and you don't need gcc-3.4
<krieger> mzuverink, type in make menuconfig
<krieger> mzuverink, config ur kernel
<cow_2001> oh, sorry, other keybinddings nactually work
<krieger> mzuverink, do a make && make modules_install
<NoUse> basically, the kernels probe for  EFI confused the hell out of some iPods and causes them to throw all kinds of I/O errors
<krieger> mzuverink,  copy bzImage over and HF
<mzuverink> krieger, ok thanks
<krieger> mzuverink, np
<tmccrary> is there a way to completely remove any trace of cups on my system (configs, everything) and reinstall?
<mzuverink> krazykit, thanks for the link
<cow_2001> just the "run application with command line" isn't working
<Dralid> when I run azureus I get popups in the lower right corner that I cannot get to go awway.
<pngwen> I am very sorry for the flood.  That was a cygwin bug that caused that.
<mzuverink> NoUse, did you have that prob with your ipod too?
<void^> Dralid: fixed in cvs, snapshots at http://azureus.sourceforge.net/index_CVS.php
<NoUse> mzuverink I did while it was going through a USB hub,plugging it directly into the PC fixed it
<pngwen> http://pastebin.com/718597 is the weird exim4 error
<SYSDmg> exit
<mzuverink> NoUse, see, I have the problem even when directly plugged to the box
<twopeak> Can somebody help me removing Gaim? Even after doing a complete remove in Synaptic, Gaim is still in my Applications menu and works.
<Ng> twopeak: sudo apt-get remove gaim gaim-data
<imc_> Hi, Dapper on an inspiron. On boot I'm getting that the  "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw"  couldn't load. This is broadcom wifi. Do I need to uninstall what Dapper tried and failed before installing ndiswrapper or is there a way to fix?
<twopeak> Ng, did that too. according to Synaptic Gaim is totally gone.
<pngwen> so how can I force it back into working?
<Ng> twopeak: have you previously installed it manually from source or with third party packages?
<imc_> Or where can i find and put the mocrocode5.fw file so it loads on startup?
<Frogzoo> twopeak: ~/.gaim   ?
<twopeak> Ng, I did compile it
<pngwen> I need it to completely forget about its prior exim4 installation and reinstall from scratch.  Why will it not do that?
<Ng> twopeak: then that'll be where it's coming from, go back to your source tree and do "sudo make uninstall"
<Ng> twopeak: things compiled by hand do not interact with synaptic/apt-get, so they won't know anything about them
<Ng> pngwen: did you manage to paste the errors to a pastebin?
<twopeak> Ng, how do i know my source tree?
<pngwen> Ng: yes.  http://pastebin.com/718597
<n00b> I got a problem on dapper - X crashes after I installed the NVidia drivers using the nvidia installer
<pngwen> Ng: and then cygwin flipped out and killed everything :-P
<mzuverink> NoUse, same errors as reported in the bug report regarding the hub.  The ipod mounts fine, but attempts to read and write caused all kinds of errors and freezes the system.  I have to manually unplug the pod to get it unmounted.  if I do not attempt to read/write I can unmount it normally.  This only happens if plugged into a usb2 port though
<Ng> twopeak: by that I mean the directory you unpacked and did "./configure" and "make" in.
<Ng> n00b: did you know that ubuntu offers the nvidia drivers in packages?
<twopeak> Ng, I'm afraid I've deleted that the moment the installation was successful.
<Ng> !tell n00b about nvidia
<Ng> twopeak: oh well, you'll have to find and remove all the gaim files by hand then
<Ng> twopeak: try not to compile things from source unless you have to - it's a major pain ;)
<Frogzoo> twopeak: or d/l again, & then just 'make uninstall'
<twopeak> Ng, I'm discovering that now. :(  How can I find all the files? the search function won't let me search elsewhere than my home directory
<Ng> pngwen: hmm, try "touch /etc/exim4/exim4.conf" and then another reinstall command
<twopeak> Frogzoo, will that work? I should try! Thank you
<Ng> twopeak: you could try "locate -i gaim"
<MrRio_> hey
<administrador> #ubuntu-es
<XVampireX> Hi
<XVampireX> How do I change the PATH to look for /usr/local/bin first?
<pngwen> Ng: that kinda did it.  How can I force it to redo everything from scratch, right up to its config dialog and original config files?
<twopeak> Ng, that gave me a huge list of things. But maybe I'm better doing what Frogzoo said: redownload and then 'make uninstall'
<XVampireX> Can anyone help me please?
<Ng> twopeak: it might work, but you may well have to build it first
<MrRio_> the lookup part of gnome-nettool seems to be broken, it never seems to return the cpu/os type or many other pieces of information, even when probing other ubuntu boxes
<Asc> compiling the kernel, if a module fails that I don't need can I just delete the source file? :p
<Ng> twopeak: do you remember if you passed a --prefix option to the ./configure script?
<sethk> XVampireX, /usr/local/bin has to appear in the list of directories in PATH first
<XVampireX> How do I do it?
<twopeak> Ng, I'll try, if not I will remove what I got with the locate command. Thank you for helping me.
<kimo> XVampireX: export PATH=/usr/local/bin:$PATH in your .bashrc files
<Ng> pngwen: you could remove all the packages and re-install them, or you can re-run the configure bits with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure exim4-config"
<sethk> XVampireX, after changing PATH, if a shell is already running, you have to do    hash -r     in the shell
<sethk> XVampireX, usually you edit $HOME/.bashrc
<sethk> XVampireX, if your path is already there, you can change it
<sethk> XVampireX, if your path isn't there, or you don't have a $HOME/.bashrc yet, then you can do this:
<sethk> XVampireX, echo $PATH > some-file-name
<XVampireX> ok
<pngwen> Ng: seems to be working now, but we'll see.
<sethk> XVampireX, that gets the current path into a file.  Then you can edit it into .bashrc, then adjust it.
<kimo> my wireless link quality is 40, is this enough ?? how do I know, if my link is getting slow because of that!
<sethk> XVampireX, if you don't have a $HOME/.bashrc, then create one.
<sethk> XVampireX, in the file you want:     export PATH=/whatever ...
<XVampireX> I have it, but it's filled with scripts
<sethk> XVampireX, that's ok.  look for a line beginning with     export PATH=
<orn> Hey. About the w32codecs package listed on the wiki; it doesn't seem to be there anymore. Anyone know what is up?
<kimo> XVampireX: echo "export PATH=/usr/local/bin:$PATH" >> ~/.bashrc, should solve everything :)
<XVampireX> This is the first one
<sethk> kimo, I don't recommend that.  He would end up with /usr/local/bin in the path twice
<administrador> #debian-es
<sethk> kimo, zsh is smart enough to deal with that, but bash is not
<kimo> sethk: that's my newbie proof solution :)
<Ng> orn: you need to download it by hand from http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<XVampireX> Ok, thanks kimo
<orn> Ng: Thanks a lot
<Ng> orn: I think that version should work, although I seem to have a much older one installed
<MrRio_> sites like NetCraft can find out the apache version and the operating system of a host
<MrRio_> how can it be done in network tools
<Ng> MrRio_: nmap can do OS fingerprinting for many things
<Krhis> hehehe.... I've worked with nmap.
<Krhis> Good stuff.
<kimo> MrRio_: nmap -A site.com
* kimo is watching ascii-wm.net :)
<Toma-> kimo: LOL
<Krhis> kimo, watched a remake of starwars like that once...
<kimo> hmm, I wanna save the nc stream ... any ideas
<kimo> lol at that :)
<kimo> if I disconnect, cant get back in
<Ng> #ubuntu-offtopic please ;)
<Toma-> cat /dev/something >> Recorded?
<kimo> I bet such an ascii stream, would benefit hugely from passing it thru gzip!
<cello_rasp> does anyone know how to snap to grid in inkscape
<kimo> cello_rasp: #inkscape
<cello_rasp> THX KIMO
<oskude> cello_rasp, last time i checked, it didnt have any (but was a year ago)
<oskude> cello_rasp, and
<oskude> cello_rasp, i would recommend to try xaralx
<oskude> cello_rasp, http://www.xaraxtreme.org/ not yet ready but quite stable and works
<Zambezi> I need advice for a better mp3-player than the included in Xubuntu. Any idea?
<oskude> Zambezi, xmms ?
<cello_rasp> hm. wow xaralx looks great
<NoUse> !players
<ubotu> rumour has it, players is Audio/MP3 Players: amaroK, Audacious, Banshee, Beep-media-player, JuK, quodlibet, Rhythmbox, XMMS ; Video players: Totem, Xine, Mplayer, VLC
<dperez> hello
<cello_rasp> oskude: as long as it doesnt crash constantly like inkscape!
<oskude> cello_rasp, yeah, it the coolest (for me) open source project for all time (after pd, of course^^)
<ranpha> hi how can i accs a nework share with in a program ..like Gthumb???
<oskude> cello_rasp, i used an hour and didnt got it to crash, but it is in very early stage...
<Zambezi> oskude, Is xmms a nice choise? IXfmedia is really vad.
<oskude> Zambezi, i used and use only xmms ^^
<oskude> Zambezi, xmms is like winamp
<oskude> Zambezi, but there are plenty players, find what you like the best :)
<bingogu> my xchat can't display chat content completely, pls help me
<sparkleytone> use irssi
<oskude> bingogu, hmm, what so you mean ?
<Guardian> is openpgp compatible with pgp ???
<Ng> Guardian: yes
<ompaul> bingogu, what do you mean, care to take a screen shot and put it on paste.ubuntu-nl.com
<oskude> bingogu, as im usin xchat too, and i see all the chat texts
<Guardian> ng: hmm some coworker sent me a PGP signature: Version PGP Universal 2.0.4 but enigmail won't import it :(
<Zambezi> oskude, Is it possible to disable a mp3-player?
<bingogu> i just can't see the complete words u say  but only the top part of it can display
<oskude> Guardian, tried google ?
<Guardian> ng: the signature seems to be ok, with --BEGIN PGP SIGNATURE -- -- END PGP SIGNATURE --
<Guardian> oskude : yes
<Guardian> oskude : google says it's compatible
<Guardian> :/
<oskude> Zambezi, you mean in gnome file browser ? or firefox ?
<bingogu>  you mean ?
<bingogu> <Guardian> is openpgp compatible with pgp ???
<bingogu> <Ng> Guardian: yes
<bingogu> * |lostbyte| (n=thelostb@adsl1-196.qualitynet.net) has left #ubuntu ("Leaving")
<bingogu> <ompaul> bingogu, what do you mean, care to take a screen shot and put it on paste.ubuntu-nl.com
<bingogu> <oskude> bingogu, as im usin xchat too, and i see all the chat texts
<bingogu> * cello_rasp has quit ("Leaving")
<bingogu> * chu_cosa (n=dperez@83.230.235.59) has joined #ubuntu
<oskude> Guardian, hmm, i never used that, sorry
<bingogu> * KenSentMe|afk is now known as KenSentMe
<bingogu> * NET||abuse has quit ("Ex-Chat")
<bingogu> * lloydinho_ (n=andreas@ALagny-109-1-9-234.w80-11.abo.wanadoo.fr) has joined #ubuntu
<bingogu> <Guardian> ng: hmm some coworker sent me a PGP signature: Version PGP Universal 2.0.4 but enigmail won't import it :(
<visham> hi folks!!
<NoUse> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@220.231.157.189]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Zambezi> oskude, Xfmedia. Then I doubleclick on a song, it opens to versions.
<ompaul> bingogu, no I don't
<oskude> Zambezi, ah you had xubuntu, hmm, try in the options of xfmedia
<Guardian> oskude : ok thx anyway :)
<oskude> Zambezi, or somwhere should be like "preferred applications" and there should be type "mp3" aliased to the other player, or such..
<neenaoffline> how do I check the amount of RAM and their frequencies on ubuntu ??
<ompaul> bingogu, with the client on your current screen I wanted you to press "print screen" and it would give you a picture you then put that picture on the web at paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<oskude> Guardian, maybe theres a room for the programm youre using ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@220.231.157.189]  by ompaul
<KyoLptp`> What kind of file system can both windows and linuxu write to?
<Guardian> tried but found no channel
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<KyoLptp`> linux*
<nanomad> neenaoffline, for the amount try free -m
<oskude> Guardian, the mailinglist archives of the program are allso a good source on info
<Ng> neenaoffline: you can check the amount of ram with "free -m" (results are in megabytes). as for the frequencies, you might get something out of "sudo dmidecode" otherwise you'll probably need to open up the machine and look
<Ng> KyoLptp`: vfat or ext3 (with suitable windows driver)
<KyoLptp`> vfat?
<goudkov> hi guys, is squashfs considered the best alternative for its purpose or is there something better being developed?
<Ng> KyoLptp`: also known as FAT32
<KyoLptp`> oh, ok
<nanomad> neenaoffline, or use the bios...it is here for that
<KyoLptp`> thanks Ng
<odyssey> hello
<Zambezi> oskude, I ask in Xubuntu insteaad. Thanks for the tip about XMMS.
<void^> goudkov: pretty much everyone uses it now
<oskude> Zambezi, youre welcome
<bur[n] er> anyone have a rhythmbox 0.9.5 deb?
<goudkov> void^: yeah, that's the impression i'm getting.
<nick_> Hey everyone, question. I'm compiling the 2.6.17, and I was thinking I needed to enable SMP since I have a p4 HT, am I correct that I need to enable that?
<Nullified> Hi guys, I've edited my gnome config file, but it wasnt the primary one it was like a secondary one
<goudkov> void^: i have 20G of small text files served on a website, and i'm pretty sure it would compress well. not sure if the "seek" time would be good for hundreds of thousands of files though
<Nullified> anyone have any ideas what its called
<turf_> hi guys, i just down load totem-xine but every time i open it it crush but if i put the dvd it would open and play my dvd any fix it for this?
<gomek> gnome.conf-custom
<Nullified> gomek: thx
<odyssey> i did an updated and my wiki pages that i saved in firefox are not comming up anymore can someone help?
<Ng> gomek: you also want to consider if the time required to uncompress them is worth the saving in disk space (which is very cheap)
<Ng> err
<Ng> goudkov: that was for you ;)
<gomek> ;-P
<Ng> gomek: ignore ;)
<oskude> turf_, never played dvds on pc, but you could try to start totem-xine from the console, so you get (maybe) informative error messages
<goudkov> Ng: i figured. that's what i'm considering now
<kinema> for some reason since i rebooted a second ago when i try to sudo i get "sudo: unable to lookup lorax via gethostbyname()" and it exits.  would this have something to do with me changing the /etc/hostname by hand?
<Ng> goudkov: my guess would be that a filesystem mounted with the noatime option and one that does well with lots of small files (so probably ext3 or reiser3) will be better, but I could be wrong.
<oskude> kinema, yes
<oskude> !hostname
<redguy> kinema: did you change your /etc/hosts as well?
<oskude> kinema, ubotu just told me:  Use hostname <hostname> to set the hostname, $EDITOR /etc/hostname to set it for the next boot, and $EDITOR /etc/hosts to set the FQDN, or create /etc/hostname if it doesn't exist, or 'man 1 hostname'. MAKE SURE THAT /etc/hostname AND /etc/hosts MATCH, otherwise sudo may stop working!
<void^> goudkov: i think it should work fine.. and there are a few tunable options for the kernel module and mksquashfs, perhaps worth checking them out.. of course, it's only worth it if you're low on diskspace with some cpu cycles to waste
<kinema> oskude: danka
<saosl> /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  
<saosl> /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  
<turf_> oskude: i get 'command not found' im tryong to check if there is a log message but no luck
<saosl> /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  
<saosl> /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  
<Spec> umm
<Spec> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<teckfatt> hello can anyone help me? i have tried the XGL, it work very well, when i change back to gnome session, all the windows bolder is gone. so how i set back to default?
<saosl> /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl  /server irc.cl
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@42-182-28.adsl.cust.tie.cl]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Spec> thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> ??
<gnomefreak> nm
<Amaranth> ompaul: fast fingers
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<oskude> turf_, i think you must reboot in "recovery mode" (or what was i called)
<ompaul> Amaranth, I had to wait for him to appear again
* gnomefreak lagging
* Amaranth too
<Amaranth> stupid cox cable
<gomek> what's mode +o do
<nalioth> i think my calendar is defective
<nalioth> gomek: +o denotes a channel operator
<kinema> fuck! now i can't change /etc/hostname or /etc/hosts because i can't login as root because i screwed it up.  where is that damn rescue cd?
<ompaul> kinema, Language Please!
<gomek> gotcha
<niklas> hello :>
<oskude> kinema, dont you have "rescue mode" in your grub start screen ? (the first you see when you boot)
<kinema> forgot about that....  too bad i have to be root to shutdown or reboot....
<kinema> cleanly at least
<oskude> kinema, lol^^ hmm, should we call that a bug ?
<Spec> the foul language makes my eyes bleed :-/
<teckfatt> hello can anyone help me? i have tried the XGL, it work very well, when i change back to gnome session, all the windows bolder is gone, i cant move or close all the windows, can i know how to set it back?
<sethk> teckfatt, your window manager isn't running
<kinema> Spec: i do appologize. i've been up for too long.
<KyoLptp`> oh, how lame
<kimo> teckfatt: in a terminal, run metacity
<Amaranth> teckfatt: you tried running compiz in a non-XGL environment and it killed metacity
<KyoLptp`> vista will only install to NTFS
<Seveas> KyoLptp`, offtopic talk somewhere else please
* BCK wonders whats a fast cd ripper ? sound juicer is pretty slow :(
<BCK> ?
<Amaranth> KyoLptp`: That's a good thing, FAT32 sucks.
<Seveas> BCK, maybe try grip
<KyoLptp`> Seveas, it's not off topic, heh
<gomek> NTFS = Not That F*cking Sh*t
<BCK> Seveas: thats still slowish
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> BCK, slow ripping is accurate ripping
<teckfatt> kimo Amaranth , thank you.....so i just run the metacity tat it? any other setting i need to change?
<Amaranth> teckfatt: nope
<gomek> I got kicked?  Was that a bad joke?
<ompaul> gomek, we want a G rated channel
* kinema waits is getting tired of rebooting and waiting for the raid array re reinitialize.
<Ng> BCK: check you have DMA enabled on your cd drive
<Seveas> gomek, foul language  /dev/null
<Amaranth> teckfatt: Although it's be better to not run compiz automatically
<BCK> DMA ?
<Spec> eyes bleeding :-/
<gomek> I tried to censor it...
<Ng> !tell BCK about DMA
<BCK> lol
<Spec> Just because you have a clever asterisk, doesn't make it appropriate for children.
<gomek> alright, understood
* ompaul pokes Seveas 
<KyoLptp`> lol, he might not have known
<ompaul> Seveas, ever see the likes of that before?
<Spec> on the other hand ... oh fsck it!
<kinema> why doesn't #ubuntu have a censor bot?
<PingunZ> hi, i'm looking for a big guide af kernel recompiling, i would like to integrate fbsplash and know what function does what :)
<Spec> it does
<Spec> it's called Seveas
<BCK> Ng: whats DMA ?
<KyoLptp`> and I find it kinda strange that you kicked him for cursing, when other people would just get asked "hey, don't curse please"
<ompaul> !dma
<KyoLptp`> ah well
<ubotu> Direct Memory Access/Addressing.  It makes hard disks run faster,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<axisys> how do I open a VSD type file
<BCK> ok
<Spec> he wasn't kicked
<BCK> ty ompaul :D
<gomek> yeah i was kicked
<teckfatt> Amaranth: i have remove the compiz and decorate from the start up session.... it will give me no bolder windows...
<graveson> i cannot press f8 while installing a virtual machine in vmware any ideas,i notice my keyboard shortcuts do not work as well ie alt-ctrl-f1 ,any ideas
<axisys> i see people with windows and IE can open it just fine even though they don't have visio on there system
<Spec> (requested by seveas) != kick i don't think
<KyoLptp`> ...
<KyoLptp`> it's more or less the same thing.
<Seveas> Spec, it's /remove
<PingunZ> hi, i'm looking for a big guide af kernel recompiling, i would like to integrate fbsplash and know what function does what :)
<Spec> are you saying more and less are the same?
<Spec> less is waaay better than more
<Seveas> /remove makes someone part without kicking
<Ng> Spec: more or less, they are ;)
<Spec> most is the best though
<Ng> Spec: but less is more than more
<KyoLptp`> ...
* Ng stops
<bingogu> msg ompaul crash again ubuntu seems to been used in winter only
<Spec> haha
<oskude> PingunZ, im sure google know more that one tutorial/guide ...
<Seveas> Spec, most is good
<kinema> what button do i press to bring up the grub menu on boot?
<Spec> escape probably
<Zambezi> What does this means: Date:06/19 03:50:53 Name:MS-SQL Worm propagation attempt  Priority:2 Type:Misc Attack  IP info:  125.192.63.51:1059 -> Zambezis_IP:1434  References: none foundSID:  2003
<Spec> or the "Esc" key
<Seveas> Spec, most, multitail and htop: little known cli jewels
<teckfatt> Amaranth, kimo , thank you
<Spec> multitail? htop?
<Seveas> Spec, that's what I mean
<kinema> it only took me five reboots to get into grub
<[daan] > hi peeps
<Seveas> try them!
<Seveas> multitail does what its name says
<Seveas> and htop just rocks
<axisys> !visio
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, axisys
<axisys> !vsd
<ubotu> axisys: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Seveas> !fishing
<ubotu> fishing is probably randomly throwing !commands in the channel instead of using /msg ubotu command. Please dont fish for help. either !ask in the channel or msg ubotu < Knows Everything!> :)
<[daan] > i need some help
<Spec> Seveas: multitail isn't curses/windowed, is it? It just tails multiple files to stdout?
<Seveas> Spec, it's windowed
<Spec> reallly
<Seveas> yes
<Seveas> !info multitail
<ubotu> multitail: (view multiple logfiles windowed on console), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 3.8.4-1 (dapper), Packaged size: 62 kB, Installed size: 188 kB
<Rhyddin> anyone here know WINE error codes at all?
<Seveas> !info htop
<ubotu> htop: (interactive processes viewer), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 0.6-1 (dapper), Packaged size: 42 kB, Installed size: 164 kB
<Spec> woah, htop kicks
<Seveas> yes 
<Spec> what the heck, why haven't i known about htop for a few years? :-/
<Rhyddin> any idea what this is talking about? : fixme:actctx:QueryActCtxW stub!
<BCK> Ng: i have DMA running
<Seveas> Rhyddin, that wine is missing a function
<KyoLptp`> Q_Continuum, nice name
<[daan] > i`m on dapper, but since a few weeks i keep losing my adsl connection after half an hour or so
<[daan] > my isp cant help me
<Rhyddin> Seveas: Great, how do i fix it?
<Seveas> Rhyddin, not.
<Seveas> or implement the missing function 
<new> hi
<Seveas> hi new
<oskude> Rhyddin, Seveas or its a know bug ? cause the "fixme"
<Spec> [daan] : i have no idea. but maybe look into your keepalive settings
<new> i have a rage 128 pro and i need a driver
<oskude> new, r128 ?
<udo> where can i found basic commands for ubuntu?
<Seveas> oskude, sure it's known. Doesn't mean it's fixed 
<Seveas> !commands
<ubotu> somebody said commands was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<[daan] > Spec: ok
<new> rage 128 pro driver
<Spec> what do you mean basic ommands?
<Seveas> udo see what ubotu said
<Spec> like, press "tab" in console? :p
<new> thats my vide card.. i believe
<Spec> twice rather
<oskude> new, type "man r128" on console, then you see for what cards it is...
<new> k
<[daan] > Spec: euhhh, where can i find the keepalive settings ;-)
<NoUse> new the Rage 128 is supported by the drivers that included with ubuntu
<luis_> after an update (dapper) my vmware player stopped working, it returns me the message "Failed to initialize monitor device.".. how should I proceed? thanks in advance
<Rhyddin> oskude: It happens when I try to run Photoshop 7 - which I've been able to do on previous installs
<Spec> [daan] : that's the part i don't know :)
<new>        r128 - ATI Rage 128 video driver
<Q_Continuum> KyoLptp`, thanks :D
<[daan] > haha i ll look around
<axisys> so anyone know of a viso file reader or converter?
<dershodan> one question: whats the name of the apt libary framework?
<new> Oskude, is that wut u needed?
<[daan] > Spec: it only occurs when i`m downloading from usenet. maybe thats more helpfull...
* kinema wonders why adding my username to /etc/shutdown.allow doesn't do anything
<oskude> new, i thought you wanted to know about that...
<new> oh
<Spec> [daan] : what router are you using?
<new> i need a video driver
<[daan] > zyxel 26 something
<new> software... cause of game im trying to play, tech told me to try and get a driver....
<dershodan> with which program can i see the installed packages?
<Spec> synaptic
<pngwen> ok, another exim problem has brought me back.  I am trying to get clamv to work.  I set the av_scanner=clamd:/....  and I get errors about not being able to connect to sophie.  I don't want to use sophie, I want clam AV, anyone else see that with ubuntu?
<oskude> new, what game ?
<new> its called graal
<new> MMORPG
<nbt> hi there's someone  who 've been able to make a sis163u wi-fi usb card work ? or know any way (aprt ndsiwrapper) to make such a card work on ?
<oskude> new, with linux client ?
<new> my char doesnt appear as he should
<new> yeh
<byron> does it cost money?
<[daan] > Spec: can it be a dns problem ?
<oskude> new, 3d ? so you need (hardware) 3d drivers ?
<cjssmo> where can i find a how to for installing realplayer
<new> no
<sefz> hello, can someone help me? I don't have all library needed for programming in C, such as stdio.h, stdlib.h , time.h , pthread.h, which pack i must install to get them? Thanks
<Spec> [daan] : dunno, i don't know why it would die off usenet specifically.
<new> its not 3d
<oskude> new, ah ok, so what drivers do you need ?
<shadeofgrey> hey everybody
<new> im guessin a basic one..  one thats compartible with ubuntu
<NoUse> oskude the drivers for that card are already installed
<Spec> !restricted
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. This page's intent is to enable you to play most non-free media formats that are not DRM encoded. Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats.
<[daan] > damn i`m lagging big time so it isnt only when im downloading haha
<shadeofgrey> is the ubuntu+1 channel still rthe main spot for getting support witrh dapper issues?
<Spec> cjssmo: ^^
<sefz> hello, can someone help me? I don't have all library needed for programming in C, such as stdio.h, stdlib.h , time.h , pthread.h, which pack i must install to get them? Thanks
<NoUse> oskude oops, that was for new
<new> my dad had to download nvidia driver on his comp.... kinda same thing
<Spec> cjssmo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<NoUse> new the rage 128 is already installed
<new> oh
<shadeofgrey> i need to know how to read drm protected .pdf files inm ubuntu -- theubuntu version ofd acrobat reader 7.0 wont open them
<shadeofgrey> and thats what they are -- they're drm protected .pdfs that i bought from amazoin
<oskude> new, thanks for the tip, i gotta test this graal too ^^
* kinema thinks to himself that it takes a long time to compile a custom kernel on a Pentium Pro 200 especiall when only one of the four processors is running...
<Spec> drm protected pdf files? that's gangster
<new> lol. =)
<new> yw
<NoUse> new run 'grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf' and pastebin the result
<NoUse> !tell new about pastebin
<orn> Are the fonts in Dapper AA by default?
<Kibou> sefz: packages.ubuntu.com and -> search content blah
<kimo> shit ...... drm is becoming a reality!!
<julio1001> were is the drivers for the Pcmcia UMTS novoltec merlin U60
<NoUse> kimo "becoming" ?
<shadeofgrey> what a bitch...  i paid $70 for these two ebooks
<[daan] > Spec: can it be a dns problem ?
<new> k
<ere> sefz: look for -dev packages of the libraries you need
<grimboy> How come all the bittorrent clients for linux suck?
<kimo> NoUse: I didnt think it was wide spread yet!
<NoUse> grimboy they work fine for me
<new>         Driver          "kbd"
<new>         Driver          "mouse"
<new>         Driver          "ati"
<NoUse> kimo iTunes? DVD?
<kimo> grimboy: azereus
<grimboy> NoUse, What do you use?#
<sefz> it is hard to install XGL support on Ubuntu Dapper?
<NoUse> grimboy bittornado I believe
<shadeofgrey> ...this royally blows rancid ardvark balls...  it seriously chaps my ass that there are still fundamental gaps in declaring linux equal with windows....  i shouldnt need to run the worst proprietary OS ever conceived just to be able to read drm protected ebooks
<kimo> grimboy: ktorrent, bittorando ?
<Spec> [daan] : dunno
<someothernick> grimboy, azereus
<Spec> err
<grimboy> I don't want what's essentially a background application using up all my ram.
<someothernick> opps late
<NoUse> new 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and try selecting the r128 driver
<MrRio_> shadeofgrey: explain how the linux community could help amazon deploy drm-protected pdf's on linux?
<KyoLptp`> shadeofgrey, I know a solution
<KyoLptp`> don't read ebooks that are drm protected
<Spec> (don't buy drm protected pdfs?)
<grimboy> NoUse, one window - one torrent is hard to manage
<nbt> hi there's someone  who 've been able to make a sis163u wi-fi usb card work ? or know any way (aprt ndsiwrapper) to make such a card work on ?
<someothernick> grimboy, i think it runs much better in linux
<shadeofgrey> grimboy, there are ways to declaree how much space in ram you want to dedicate to given programs..  but you have to specify them as individual processes you cant select by official application name..  which is a pain
<Kibou> grimboy: rtorrent
<grimboy> kimo, ktorrent is kde
<NoUse> grimboy get torrentflux
<Orange44> Hello all
<NoUse> grimboy its a web based frontend to bittornado
<shadeofgrey> Kylo, okay whats your solution?
<KenSentMe> Orange44: hi
<grimboy> NoUse, I don't have to run apache do I?
<Orange44> Anyone know a multithread downloading app for ubuntu ?
<Kibou> Orange44: d4x
<someothernick> grimboy, ktorrent will run in gnome
<NoUse> grimboy yeah you would
<shadeofgrey> MrRio_, all im saying is that linux users shouldnt be faulted for using something other than  windows -- we shouldnt have to run windows to read protected content
<bulltitan> hi
<kimo> Orange44: u mean multiconnection to same server ?
<bulltitan> do you know where can i get the "SDL libraries" ?
<grimboy> Kibou, Can I do "open with" in firefox with rtorrent?
<MrRio_> shadeofgrey, I agree, not sure what can be done tho.
<shadeofgrey> im  basically being punished for trying to be environmentally conscious and trying to save a few trees by buying ebooks
<dm> Hello. I found a severe bug an a package. This bug is known on launchpad.net and there's a fix since January in the Debian package. Who should I ask to upload the fix in Dapper updates?
<shadeofgrey> and thats just retarded
<Spec> shadeofgrey: wine?
<NoUse> dm what is the bug?
<Kibou> grimboy: you can set it up so when you save the torrent file to a certain directory it will start downloading
<grimboy> someothernick, Yeah but it's really slow because of having to load all of kde's libaries.
<Unsttoppable> How do I exit x server so i can install the nvidia drivers?
<dm> #49839 in nbd-server
<Spec> !nvidia
<ubotu> I guess nvidia is a graphics card manufacturer. For help about installing the Nvidia drivers on Ubuntu, you can visit the Ubuntu WIki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<shadeofgrey> Spec:  i have it installed, but i have no idea how to install any windows applications using wine
<NoUse> Unsttoppable install nvidia from synaptic
<someothernick> grimboy, how much memory do you have?
<bulltitan> i can't find sdl libraries bey using apt anyone knows where to get them?
<NoUse> !tell Unsttoppable about nvidia
<kimo> Orange44: try axel
<bulltitan> by i mean
<Spec> shadeofgrey: download the adobe pdf viewer install file thingy
<dm> NoUse: #49839 in nbd-server
<Spec> shadeofgrey: then do: wine acrobat.whatever.exe
<shadeofgrey> thats it????
<shadeofgrey> shit
<Spec> shadeofgrey: then do some black magic and hope it works
<shadeofgrey> ill do it now
<grimboy> someothernick, Only 350-400 MB
<grimboy> Kibou, Cool, are there repos with it in?
<Orange44> kimo - yes.. it connects to server multiple times and downloads a file in parts and joins the parts at the end
<someothernick> grimboy, azereus should run fine. runs great for me
<Orange44> i.e. quicker overall download time
<Orange44> looking up axel now
<Spec> azureus is the bane of all power
<Spec> it sucks up so many resources
<gomek> is d4x not multithreading?
<nbt> hi there's someone  who 've been able to make a sis163u wi-fi usb card work ? or know any way (aprt ndsiwrapper) to make such a card work on ?
<neutrinomass> Spec: It's in java isn't it ;) ?
<NoUse> dm it says in the bug report they are looking to put it in dapper-updates
<Spec> most definitely :p
<lepingbeta_> Hello!What is the "longdesc="peter.html"??
<kimo> Orange44: try axel
<wogi> Hey guys, I want to install a debian pkg on my system (a newer version of an ldap library). I see that its on http://http.us.debian.org/debian/ unstable main contrib non-free
<Kibou> grimboy: it's in universe.. I hope you weren't looking for a gui torrent client ;)
<bulltitan> do you know where can i get the "SDL libraries" ?
<grimboy> someothernick, Java is currently taking up 110MB of ram - personally I don't count that as great
<NoUse> wogi I would not do that
<wogi> But when i add that to my sources.list and apt-get update I get this: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 010908312D230C5F
<wogi> Oh?
<grimboy> Kibou, It's curses though, that sort of gui
<Kibou> grimboy: true
<wogi> NoUse: Why not?
<someothernick> grimboy, just tring to help :/
<Spec> wogi: i'm not saying you should do this, but, what you need to do TO use it is ....
<dm> NoUse: What does this mean? Tomorrow? Next week? If understood right it's just a one line patch.
<grimboy> someothernick, Sorry if that came across as critical, thanks anyway.
<ere> bulltitan: search with synaptic or apt-cache for sdl
<neutrinomass> grimboy: How did you measure that? 110MB to run a java program seems a little excessive ... ?
<Spec> wogi: gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 2D230C5F; gpg --export --armor 2D230C5F | apt-key add -
<bulltitan> i did with apt but isn't there
<Spec> now, wasn't that easy? :)
<bulltitan> as for synaptic i dunno the right file name
<grimboy> neutrinomass, I used gnome system monitor
<someothernick> system monitor tells memory usage of a app
<NoUse> wogi its a good way to break the system
<bulltitan> is it lbsdl1.2-dev?
<neutrinomass> grimboy: Scary ....
<shadeofgrey> holy shit...  its actually running
<NoUse> dm post to the bug report and ask when it will be fixed, I'm not sure
<new> No, use, after a long and tedious journey i finished selecting the stuff.. and running that exam thing
<shadeofgrey> doh! it errored
<bulltitan> i need it to install stellarium
<Zambezi> This means: (http_inspect) IIS UNICODE CODEPOINT ENCODING
<oskude> new, you need to restart gnome
<wogi> nouse: :/ I don't want to break the system. But I want to run a slightly higher version of the ldap library. I'm having this war with evolution, you see. My cohort has it working on his fedora system, and I'm erroring out on ldap authentication.. The one thing I noticed we have different on our systems is that he has a slightly newer version of that libldap library..
<ere> bulltitan: it depends what you want to do. The -dev packages includes header files you need if you are writing programs that use SDL. If you just need the library install libsdl1.2 instead
<dm> NoUse: I'm new tu ubuntu and don't know by now how things work. maybe I could help ...
<oskude> new, ctrl+alt+backspace would restart youre gnome RIGHTAWAY
<wogi> nouse: Is it better to update something like that manually, without a deb?
<bulltitan> ok
<new> ty
<babo> I have my sshd_config as ClientAliveInterval 12
<babo> ClientAliveCountMax 300
<babo> but my connection keeps timing out for some reason ...
<cute_bettong> !hardware
<ubotu> I guess hardware is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<NoUse> wogi probably
<jrattner1> QUESTION: Anyone know if there is any plan to incorperate GNUsTicker into the repositories?
<ere> bulltitan: but if you build stellariuim from source you need the -dev package. A better solution is probably to just install stellarium, and sdl and other dependencies will be installed automatically
<krang> hey, how do I get du -s -c /home/username/* to include hidden dirs?
<Alex_BO> HELLO!can anybody advice to me a program to draw a net schema?
<Spec> jrattner1: is it in debian's repository?
<neutrinomass> krang: It should be including them already ...
<jrattner1> Spec, im unsure how can i check
<nbt> hi there's someone  who 've been able to make a sis163u wi-fi usb card work ? or know any way (aprt ndsiwrapper) to make such a card work on ?
<Spec> jrattner1: packages.debian.org
<krang> neutrinomass: nope
<larry> does the live installer cd have NTFS read support?
<Kibou> krang: du -s -c /home/username/
<neutrinomass> krang: Hm.. yes. Try what Kibou said ...
<synic> larry: sure.
<Spec> jrattner1: if it's not in debian's archive, then check: revu.tauware.de
<Centaur5> I hear it's not possible to install to the new 2.6.17 kernel on Dapper, is that true?
<krang> neutrinomass: nope, same result
<bulltitan> ho cool! it works i just needed the dev libraries
<Spec> Centaur5: you can, theoretically, install any kernel you feel like
<wogi> nouse: I'm going to use apt-get to get its source and dependencies from debian, and then I'm going to build it. Does That sound reasonable?
<Alex_BO> HELLO!can anybody advice to me a program to draw a net schema?
<Spec> wogi: yes
<Centaur5> Spec: Okay, I guess I was told that a lot of things would be broken and have problems.
<Spec> Centaur5: 'theoretically' :)
<NoUse> wogi yeah I think so
<ere> Alex_BO: net schema? what do you mean? something like a map of a network? maybe Dia will work for you?
<Centaur5> Spec: So you would have to be really smart and know what you're doing?
<krang> neutrinomass: try it, do you get ".directory" dirs and files included?
<krang> neutrinomass: same result on 2 different dapper boxes here
<Spec> Centaur5: i don't know, i've never tried it :p
<neutrinomass> krang: Well, du ~ lists .blah files as well, I can't see why -s should change this ...
<NoUse> wogi don't run apt-get upgrade while you have that debian repo in sources.list
<Alex_BO> ere, dia? thanks, i will look for it.bye!
<wogi> nouse: Ok, I'll take it out as soon asi have what I need.
<BCK> how do i know what gtk i have ?
<BCK> or how do i find out ?
<Centaur5> Spec: Oh, alright then.  Well that sucks.
<Alex_BO> ere, however yes, it was a map of the network
<Spec> BCK: dpkg -l |grep -i gtk
<Fr4ntic> Is it possble to get music on my iPod with Ubuntu Breezy? If it does, how do I do it?
<Spec> Centaur5: why, is that your favourite kernel version?
<BCK> ty Spec
<delta_> Hi. Does dapper support bluetooth?
<krang> neutrinomass: Me neither, it must be the *.
<Centaur5> Spec: I just read that the newest kernel would fix the problems with my sound and also it has better support for broadcom so my brother's wireless might work.
<krang> neutrinomass: try it, see what you get
<Spec> Centaur5: bcm43xx?
<Centaur5> Spec: Yeah, I tried everything and can only get it to work if it is manually configured via iwconfig and ifconfig.
<Spec> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> To use your broadcom or airport extreme card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx for info and firmware.
<Spec> Centaur5: you can't put the iwconfig/ifconfig files into a script to automagically do it?
<Spec> err, commands*
<cjssmo> hello all want to watch nasa tv, how do you install realplayer, thanks for any help
<Centaur5> Spec: Unfortunately I'm not that smart.
<HellDragon> brb reboot
<Spec> Centaur5: just put the lines into a file
<neutrinomass> krang: Ahhh, yes. * is expanded by bash to non-hidden files (e.g. ls * ) . If you do /home/username though, it works correctly.
<Kibou> krang: do you want just the total space usage of /home/username or the space usage of all folders inside /home/username ?
<Centaur5> Spec: I actually copied and pasted some scripts that were on the bcm43xx howto and it worked once but never again for some reason.
<Spec> Centaur5: and put that file, named 'foo' into /etc/init.d/, then do: update-rc.d foo default
<krang> Kibou: all the folders inside
<Vaske_Car> how to turnoff computer from command line?
<bulltitan> is there any way to clean the system of temp files and apt old files?
<krang> neutrinomass: is there any equivalent to * that gives hidden files too?
<Spec> !seen shadeofgray
<ubotu> i haven't seen 'shadeofgray', Spec
<Spec> !seen shadeofgre\y
<ubotu> i haven't seen 'shadeofgre\y', Spec
<neutrinomass> Vaske_Car: "sudo shutdown -h now"
<Spec> !seen shadeofgrey
<ubotu> shadeofgrey <n=shadeofg@69-172-102-74.atlsfl.adelphia.net> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu, 10m 37s ago, saying: 'doh! it errored'.
<Kibou> krang: try du --max-depth=1 -c /home/username
<Spec> bah, stupid spelling
<Centaur5> Spec: So will that make it easy to switch between different wireless networks though?
<Orange44> anyone know a good bandwidth monitor add for ubuntu ?
<Spec> Centaur5: not at all :p
<Orange44> app*
<brozz87> good evening !
<Spec> Centaur5: have you tried blacklisting the bcm43xx driver and using ndiswrapper?
<Vaske_Car> thanks
<Orange44> with an X11 interface
<Centaur5> Spec: Ouch, well that sucks.  Stupid broadcom, I wish they would go out of business.
<neutrinomass> krang: don't know :( Might want to search the bash manpage for the bash expansion details ...
<Spec> hehehe
<Centaur5> Spec: Yeah, I did try that and still didn't have success.
<lanena> ola
<brozz87> what do you mean of nUbuntu?
<nanomad> any1 is having problems with azureus popup windows? they wont close on my pc....
<krang> neutrinomass: good idea. I'll do that.
<neutrinomass> Orange44: a panel applet is not suitable? right-click on a panel , choose to add something and you will see a network monitor ..
<lanena> no  hay nadie de granada
<krang> Kibou: thanks, that's perfect
<Kibou> krang: np
<tristanmike> nanomad: yes, known issue
<lanena> alguien quiere hablar de algo
<nanomad> i've filled a bug report, just in case ;)
<nanomad> launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/azureus/+bug/50358
<pom> hello, lm-sensors is starting @ boot, I don't want that, how to solve?
<nanomad> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<tristanmike> nanomad: filed, I'll give you the fix, one sec
<neenaoffline> nubuntu = network ubuntu = security ++ = based on fluxbox ( i think )
<spinningjack> list
<nanomad> tristanmike, post it on launchpad too pls
* dr_willis wonders what SysV init tools are standard with ubuntu.. i tend to delete the stuff manually
<erUSUL> lanena: vete a #ubuntu-es si quieres hablar en espaol. esto es un canal en ingls de soporte informatico
<neutrinomass> dr_willis: well coreutils is if that's what you're asking ...
<tristanmike> nanomad: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=193660&highlight=azureus
<nanomad> thx
<Centaur5> Thanks for the help Spec
<Spec> sorry i wasn't that useful :p
<dr_willis> neutrinomass,  i mean gui config tools. like pom  is needing.
<Centaur5> Spec: That's alright, I'll just have to keep hoping there is an easier way to get things going.
<neutrinomass> dr_willis: Never thought I'd ask this, but what is porn ?
<lanena> que lista
<dr_willis> neutrinomass,  short for "pronography"
<Spec> neutrinomass: It's when a man loves a woman and has a camcorder ....
<reazon> !w32codecs
<ubotu> a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular non-free formats. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for 64-bit systems see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<boricua> which repo can i find ncftp?
<boricua> !ncftp
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, boricua
<crimsun> !info ncftp
<ubotu> ncftp: (A user-friendly and well-featured FTP client), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 2:3.1.9-1 (dapper), Packaged size: 441 kB, Installed size: 1020 kB
<boricua> !info ncftp
<reazon> this bot is sex huh
<crimsun> no need to repeat.
<boricua> i have universe active i did update but apt-get install ncftp does not find package
<abo> how can I open nsc files (they are live media stream)
<brozz87> ubuntu community??
<brozz87> i Have a big idea
<reazon> tell us ?
<Spec> how big is a big idea?
<reazon> lol
<Spec> and how do you quantify the size of an idea?
<brozz87> i want programming xGaim a new version of net client based on gaim 1.5
<reazon> nice
<brozz87> sorry for bad english but i italian
<Eldox> hi
<brozz87> gaim is a fantastic client but is simple...very simple
<abo> I thought I have all the restricted format plugins, but it says no plugins for nsc files, any ideas?
<reazon> yea
<reazon> i want more thing in it
<reazon> like webcam
<reazon> display pic
<reazon> and stuff like that :P
<vjb> test
<brozz87> no... my idea is take the gaim sources and re-compiling the gaim client with modofy
<brozz87> sorry modify
<reazon> okay
<Kibou> I want webcam integration into irssi
<ScottG> Guys, I need some help. It's probably something easy.
<brozz87> exactley reazon
<pom> I only can find lm-sensors as a stop script in the rc levels
<afflux> nabend
<brozz87> and... another thing...
<brozz87> insert into gaim plugin the image of contact
<brozz87> than kopete
<simon__> #ubuntu-fr
<kamikaze__> do you are speak turkish??
<dr_willis> pom,  may want to check the ubuntu wiki/forums/docs on how the Init system works. theres a command ya can use to add/remove the things.. lm-sensors is not that big a deal
<ScottG> EasyUbuntu is freezing on the flash part and quitting messes up dpkg.. fixing dpkg just gets me back to a frozen flash install
<ubuntu_newbie> Hey guys, could someone take a minute to help me out, I think I've messed up the X server in some way and ubuntu won't load
<Eldox> i'm new whit linux (i'm using ubundt), i just wonder how i can install the new firefox? i have the .tar.gz pakage but synaptic pakkage progarm can't find it... =(
<brozz87> eldox download the debian package
<vjb> scottg, too many people talking
<brozz87> firefox.deb and in console launch dpkg -i file.deb
<ScottG> could someone PM me?
<Hoxzer> LOL
<Eldox> i'll just seach at google for the derbian FF?
<|lostbyte|> firefox is a gtk app ?
<reazon> Eldox you should just do: sudo apt-get update
<pom> dr_willis: I was just talking about that, I can't find any startup script in the init levels
<helfrez> ok what next guys shoudl i knock out the LPIC-2 or get a CCNA real quick first
<LeaChim> ubuntu_newbie, in a terminal login, and type: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pom> init.d yes, but that's not starting at boot
<reazon> it will update ur firefox if its what u want
<LeaChim> ubuntu_newbie, then answer all the questions
<Eldox> i'n the consoll? so that i'm a noob =)
<reazon> ya in the consol
<Eldox> tnx i'll try
<reazon> np
<dr_willis> pom,  ubuntu  defaults to runlevel 2   so not sure what else there is  to give ya tips on.
<zquirm> can apt do something like dpkg-divert ?
<brozz87> there is a repository for mozilla firefox for debian distro
<reazon>  hey anyone ? where do i download w32codecs
<reazon> i got a link on ...restrictedformat.com but its not working anymore
<joemauch> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<brozz87> but... Ubuntu Community... Guest... How Like XGL System?
<reazon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats this  w32codec link dont work
<reazon> try it
<reazon> let me know if it works, it might be me.. i dont know
<Sgeo> How do I learn about the different URLs for Nautilus?
<Sgeo> such as burn:/// and theme:/// ?
<reazon> wget -c ftp://ftp.cipherfunk.org/pub/packages/ubuntu/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0unofficialubuntu3_i386.deb
<reazon> aint working
<brozz87> wow reazon...
<ScottG> Anyone here who could help with an EasyUbuntu issue? That channel is not responding..
<brozz87> a human repository !
<Spec> We need multiplayer pong, and every time you miss the ball it kills a randomly selected proc
<reazon> oh
<reazon> yay its working now
<reazon> lmfao Spec
<reazon> thats a nice idea
<randomguy> hello i need help configureing my grafics card
<wycats> What's Ubuntu's default PDF reader?
<Chousuke> Spec: what if it kills init? :P
<sireliah> what is the equivelent of knetworkmanager in Gnome???
<reazon> "WARNING: DONT PLAY PONG ON UR COMPAGNIE SEVER"
<brozz87> xpdf?
<Spec> too bad :p
<reazon> lol :P
<iiiears> reazon - There is a server in france that has w32codecs. it is included in the "bumps" multivideo install script. - google ubuntu bumps
<neutrinomass> sireliah: System->Administration->Networking, also known as 'network-admin'
<reazon> iiiears, thx but the link is up now
<wycats> It had a nice feature in it... a Firefox-like search...
<reazon> thx
<wycats> and I wanted it for Windows (my work pc)
<randomguy> i installed nvida-glx-legacy in synaptic and ran the code there but nothing happens
<interfer`> i'm having some trouble with a dist-upgrade to dapper.  if i run the livecd installer, will it just leave my present installation intact and install itself on top of what's there, or do i need to back up my data, reformat, and install from scratch?
<randomguy> i am suppoed to see a slash screen at boot
<sireliah> neutrinomass is there a way i can set wireless to NOT be on at boot?
<huhmz> Hi. The Serivce "atd", does anything vital depend on this in your default install?
<randomguy> can i have some help
<neutrinomass> sireliah: No idea how to do it from a GUI - how much of a command line guy are you ?
<sireliah> i want a gui that does it....
<balony> Is it possible to just dist-upgrade after chaning to unstable in /etc/apt/sources.list to upgrade to 6.06 ?
<randomguy> can i have help setting up my nvida grafics card
<iiiears> randomguy - editi /etc/X11/xorg.conf to include the driver you want or sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. - i read the same thing and had no luck.
<_Spire_> neutrinomass: isn't there a runlevel editor or something like that?
<Spec> man update-rc.d
<neutrinomass> sireliah: I'm not sure whether this affects bootup, but try disabling it :-/
<_Spire_> neutrinomass: disabling what?
<neutrinomass> _Spire_: Not by default. I'm not sure about such editors - I know about KSysv. Then again, a user shouldn't be expected to edit a runlevel (what's that again? :P ) to disable their network device
<pom> dr_willis: no lm-sensors startup script there
<amarokker> Hi all, gnome has broken down completely- I can login but the gnome-panel wont work- cant get access to the menus, cant right-click on the desktop.
<dr_willis> pom,  just remove --purge the package then. :P if you really really want it dead
<amarokker> please help me? (sobs)
<neutrinomass> _Spire_: "deactivate" in network-admin
<beerockxs> I'm trying to load an Adobe Illustrator file in Inkscape, and get this error:
<fali2> hallo, ich habe problem mit dem netzwerk
<beerockxs> Couldn't load Perl module Image::Magick.  Images will be skipped.
<beerockxs> Can't locate Image/Magick.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.7 /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.7 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.8 /usr/share/perl/5.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at (eval 1) line 1.
<beerockxs> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at (eval 1) line 1.
<Sgeo> How can I find out about when I first installed ubuntu?
<_Spire_> amarokker: i guess i'll help :)
<fali2> kabel, bekomme ip, kann aber nichts pingen
<amarokker> Woo hoo :)
<LobWech> fali2, #ubuntu-de
<fali2> LobWech: uups sorry
<dr_willis> amarokker,  try creating a new user. and see if gnome works for them.. if so - then the broken user, has some messed up gnome configs , and you could delete/move/rename the .gnome* and .gconf* dirs to force gnome back to the defaults
<amarokker> I was thinkin' bout purging and rebuilding from source...are source-builds any faster on ubuntu?
<Spec> beerockxs: libgraphics-magick-perl
<Spec> amarokker: probably not?
<jcuevas> hi
<beerockxs> Spec: is that supposed to be a package name?
<_Spire_> amarokker: well if you have a slow(er) machine, the compile time to speed increase ratio might not be worth it
<Spec> beerockxs: it is a package name.
<iiiears> amarokker - I was wondering the same thing. Are most builds for the 1386 kernel?
<Bassetts> whats the command to rename a file from terminal?
<beerockxs> Spec: apt can't find it.
<_Spire_> amarokker: if you want to build stuff from source, go with gentoo
<dr_willis> !bash
<ubotu> For a list of basic commands, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<neutrinomass> amarokker: No ... the performance difference IS negligible (and where it isn't, 686 packages exist ... )
<Bassetts> thanks willis
<Timor^> What c compiler should i install ? and how do i install it?, im using ubuntu 6.06 with No gui.
<Spec> beerockxs: sorry
<Spec> beerockxs: perlmagick
<neutrinomass> Timor^: Why do you want a compiler?
<Seveas> !tell Timor^ about compiling
<dr_willis> !b-e
<ubotu> or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, or get "make: command not found, then you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<amarokker> _Spire_: I came from gentoo :D
<Spec> Timor^: apt-get install build-essentials
<Timor^> thank you
<Spec> err, sorry
<Spec> build-essential
* scacco[out]  is back (gone 06:36:14)
<Spec> scacco[out] : umm, turn that off please
* scacco[out]  is away: SDB: Scacco device busy
<_Spire_> amarokker: recompiling from source isn't worth _that_ much on ubuntu
<beerockxs> Spec: apt-cache search finds no package when search for "pearlmagick" or "pearl magick"
<zquirm> can apt do something like dpkg-divert ?
<NoUse> !tell scacco[out]  about away
<neutrinomass> Timor^: For what it's worth, check the Ubuntu repos before compiling a program that hasn't been written by you ...
<Spec> scacco[out] : there are 900 people in this channel
<scacco[out] > :)
<scacco[out] > Spec: 
<iiiears> amarokker - What is the best way to back up your install? Create a bootable iso? got a link?
<_Spire_> beerockxs: try 'perlmagick'
<Timor^> its pureftp that ive downloaded
<wycats> damn: xpdf doesn't work for Windows
<amarokker> NOt that i have problems with it- i just didnt have that much bandwidth for the regular updates....anywhos, dr_willis- your suggestion seems on the spot for me...I tried going back to default by deleting .gnome* files in ~
<amarokker> didnt help
<beerockxs> Spec: d'oh, thanks
<scacco[out] > Spec> scacco[out] : there are 900 people in this channel => ??
<Spec> iiiears: the best way to back up your install is to use... Mondo/Mindi! :)
<wycats> anyone know of a pdf reader that has instant search that is portable to windows
<Spec> scacco[out] : if everyone had away messages, then it'd be constantly flooded, so turn yours off
<BCK> does anyone use sound juicer ?
<BCK> ?
<amarokker> iiiears: not really..I just tar the cache directory.
<gnomefreak> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<scacco[out] > Spec: ok, sorry
<neutrinomass> Timor^: It's in the repos ;) You can save yourself the compiling
<randomguy> rebooting hope this works
<BCK> lol ok
<iiiears> Spec - Great! - THANK YOU. (FAXing you an ice cold Pepsi.)
<Spec> iiiears: hehe, coke is better :)
* gnomefreak thinks to self this isnt windows :(
<neutrinomass> Timor^: 'pure-ftpd' right?
<BCK> could someone please give me the default settings for encoding to wav using sound juicer
<BCK> i overwrote them :(
<Timor^> neutrinomass: im totally new to ubuntu, where can i see the repros ?
<Timor^> yes
<dr_willis> amarokker, seen a lot of that going on. sadly
<neutrinomass> Timor^: To search the repositories you can use Synaptic's (System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager) search tool
<Timor^> i have no gui, im not running X
<neutrinomass> Timor^: It's in the universe repository... have you enabled it?
<amarokker> dr_willis: gnome issue or dapper?
<neutrinomass> Timor^: Then 'aptitude search blah' :)
<Timor^> neutrinomass: im running a server installation without gui
<neutrinomass> Timor^: Ok... have you enabled the universe/multiverse repositories ?
<Timor^> neutrinomass: probably not, im not sure what that means
<Spec> I can run faster than my bandwidth :-/
<neutrinomass> Timor^: Do you want to get your job done or are you interested in learning about them as well ?
<iiiears> ubtotu !backup is partimage or mondo/mindi http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=194849&page=2
<iiiears> ubotu !backup is partimage or mondo/mindi http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=194849&page=2
<ubotu> iiiears: okay
<dr_willis> amarokker,  not sure whos to blame.. i ve seen kde with simile rissues.. - i think the desktops are just getting too complex. :P
<Frankenstein> hi, can someone tell me how ubuntu would do with a cheap little wireless box? it didnt work with the live cd
<divineomega> !xorg
<neutrinomass> ubotu, tell Timor^ about universe
<ubotu> rumour has it, xorg is To reconfigure your X server, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal, or check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto or here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83973.html
<Eldox> hi
<divineomega> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Timor^> im intrested in learning, i would be here if i werent
<neutrinomass> ubotu now told you how to enable universe - this will get the job done
<ubotu> neutrinomass: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<no0tic> ndiswrapper is going to crash the kernel 3 times on 4 when I modprobe it
<neutrinomass> ubotu, tell Timor^ about components
<Frankenstein> wireless?
<angie_> han quel bonheur
<Frankenstein> how does your info bot work?
<Orange44> t
<amarokker> dr_willis: true, gnome's my fav- but with these complications, i've always got fluxBox to fall backup on :) still lean and mean, aint it?
<qwe> how would I prevent snd_seq_opl from loading, ever? I don't have an opl3 card
<lidia> ola
<neutrinomass> Now the new link ubotu sent you has information on why all Ubuntu packages are not in one repository and what they differences between them are.
<lidia> k tl???
<qwe> and I'm trying to use rosegarden+timidity
<Frankenstein> HELLOOOOOO why does your software not recognize my wireless USB thing?!
<Eldox> where can i find the firefox file for ubuntu?? i'll alredy got a file what the name : firefox-1.5.0.4.tar.gz ... it it the rigth one?
<tr1gg3r> qwe: blackilit the module
<NoUse> Eldox sudo apt-get install firefox
<neutrinomass> Timor^: In short, you want to enable universe/multiverse and after enabling, do a "sudo apt-get update". Then you can "sudo aptitude install pure-ftpd" and get going :)
<Eldox> tnx i'll make a try
<uniq> qwe: put it in the blacklist, /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<tr1gg3r> qwe: err i meant blacklist
<qwe> uniq, tr1gg3r: thanks
<jrattner1> QUESTION: Anyone use network manager here and are connected to a wireless network with WEP
<NoUse> !tell Frankenstein about wireless
<uniq> jrattner1: yes, i am.
<Eldox> tnx alot, it did work =)
<jrattner1> uniq, weird Network Manager works flawlessly for me until I attempt to join a secure WEP network
<tim__> hello. how can i add more screen resolution options to the drop down list?
<uniq> jrattner1: works with both WEP and insecure networks here. It could be your card that has limited support and doesn't work with WEP. Try searching the wiki for your card.
<NoUse> tim__ run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and select the resolutions you want
<erUSUL> !tell tim__ about fixres
<Timor^> neutrinomass: thank you for your time
<jrattner1> uniq, my card blows its a broadcom43xx that i have working with ndiswrappers
<neutrinomass> Timor^: Glad to help. Feel free to ask again if you have any questions :)
<qwe> jrattner1: if you want to get your hands dirty the newest kernel has a native driver for that card
<Mugginns> Question: are there any good road atlas progs for linux ?
<the1_> im having trouble with 3d acceleration of ATI radeon 9250.. anyone using this card?
<qwe> Mugginns: google earth?
<Mugginns> hm maybe
<ScottG> I'm having the problem described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1157294#post1157294
<ScottG> any ideas?
<uniq> jrattner1: i use the bcm43xx too, the real driver though,with firmware.
<tim__> thanks guys!
<jrattner1> qwe, yeh i noticed that on Slash Dot this morning, I don't think its worth the risks at this point though, I'm hoping support without ndiswrappers will be there too
<Mugginns> looking for one i dont need connectivity for
<roler> I have been compiling kernels for years. I just installed ubuntu, and really want to install 2.6.17 but obviously ubuntu doesn't have a package for that. Is there a way one could compile a kernel ubuntu style?
<jrattner1> uniq, what do you mean the real driver with firmware?
<qwe> jrattner1: that's what "native" means; you don't need ndiswrapper
<uniq> jrattner1: the native driver. the one you're talking about.
<HellDragon> reboot
<neutrinomass> roler: You could, but before doing so you have to keep in mind that 2.6.17 may break things on your system ...
<Orange44> is here a partition managing app for ubuntu ?
<jrattner1> uniq, did you use the "cutter" utility or how did you go about doing that?
<qwe> Orange44: gparted
<uniq> orange44: 'gparted'
<Orange44> thanks
<uniq> jrattner1: yes, fwcutter.
<jrattner1> uniq, I can't honestly remember if my card is set up through fwcutter or ndiswrappers
<jrattner1> uniq i forget which worked in the end
<kinema> lj'ldkfjgsodfkjg[posdrjkv[gpoiu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Aprox_away> wow, you showed me the light kinema
<uniq> jrattner1: there are tutorials for this on the wiki. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<iiiears> There is a bootable gparted iso available also. - very easy to use.
<qwe> iiiears: indeed
<roler> neutrinomass, is there a howto anywhere?
<neutrinomass> roler: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<enfo> w
<jrattner1> uniq, and it workes with wireless networks with WEP
<ddrj> hey guys, first time ubuntu user and was wondering how much space i should give ubuntu total for this partition? would 7 gigs be enough? i'm not looking to do anything like gaming
<uniq> jrattner1: yes. works with WEP for me.
<roler> thanks!
<bipolar> Is there a guide to building a new install CD that includes all the current updates?
<jrattner1> uniq, hmm thanks
<neutrinomass> ddrj: The / partition or /home partition (it's a good idea to have two seperate partitions for / and /home so you can reinstall/change your OS without having to backup stuff) ?
<iiiears> ddrj - I like ten. (room for streamripper to copy song files to.)
<zOap_mb> ddrj, yes it would be enough.. but not much left for user files...
<ddrj> ahhh i see i'll just free up 10 gigs then, thanks zOap_mb, iiiears, and neutrinomass
<qwe> I highly recommend a separate /home
<divineomega> !xglx
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, divineomega
<zOap_mb> np :)
<Seveas> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<neutrinomass> ddrj: Generally, I don't think you will need more than 5GB for / so allocate the rest to /home
<babo> Guys can anyone tell me why my ssh connection keeps timing out ... ? ... I've set ClientAliveInterval 12
<babo> ClientAliveCountMax 300
<babo> in the sshd_config of my server ...
<Zambezi> Which antivirus is the best for Linux? I prefer textmode.
<Zambezi> Which antivirus is the best for Linux? I prefer textmode.
<neutrinomass> Zambezi: Judging from its popularity, clamav ?
<iiiears> babo - is your root login session timing out locally???
<qwe> Zambezi: clamav probably
<orn> Hey. Is Gnome now ignoring some keychanges made by xmodmap? I can't get some keys to work properly. They are bound properly according to xkeycaps, but don't produce any output when pressed.
<Sgeo> Where can I get a list of addresses supported by gnome-vfs?
<babo> iiiears: I'm ssh'ing from a user account ...
<babo> on my client ...
<babo> s/client/desktop/
<Zambezi> neutrinomass, qwe: Everybody says ClamAV, but noone seems to know it it's the best.
<qwe> Zambezi: in my experience it has the most up-to-date virus database
<GaiaX11> qwe, neutrinomass is right! Even 3 gigs is enough to / and the other to /home, /swap and like to leave a free space in case i need to resize any partion.
<Zambezi> neutrinomass, qwe: There's Bitdefender too, but I don't know it it's good. / I need something the blocks SSH-virus and things like that.
<iiiears> FPROT offrs a free version. - though feature limited.
<roler> if I don't install 2.6.17, how long do you guys think it will be before ubuntu offers it?  Since they are currently running 2.6.15...
<qwe> GaiaX11: I usually give / at least 5GB, just in case
<qwe> roler: a while, most likely
<qwe> roler: unofficial packages might pop up though
<Khamael> can Azereus continue a file partially downloaded by bittornado?
<jrattner1> I would love to see 2.6.17 aswell :) it will resolve so many broadcom issues
<neutrinomass> qwe: I'm at 4.4 with LOTS of stuff I don't need (about 100 useless apps installed, not to mention kubuntu+xubuntu+openoffice )
<ElPenguin> Khamael, no
<abo> anyone knows of a way to open NSC files in linux?
<zquirm> would it be safe to set LANG=C in /etc/environment ?
<qwe> neutrinomass: which is why I usually give myself at least 5gb... everyone accumulates cruft
<zquirm> ansi stuff just doesn't draw properly unless it's "C"
<qwe> better to allocate a little too much than a little too little
<neutrinomass> roler: Ubuntu will not offer 2.6.17 but features from 2.6.17 may be backported to 2.6.15 (which is essentially the same for you)  - I don't know when. You can try opening a bug on launchpad ...
<ElPenguin> neutrinomass, why don't you choose one desktop and stick with it?
<roler> i see
<ElPenguin> neutrinomass, i've tried them all and prefer xfce
<neutrinomass> ElPenguin: Curiosity? Diversity? I mostly use Gnome nowadays but I use Xfce from time to time ...
<roler> neutrinomass, ; i just read on slashdot that 2.6.17 has really great dual core support now, everyone is saying desktop apps are faster and everything
<ElPenguin> neutrinomass, i mostly use gnome because i'm stuck on ubuntu. on gentoo i typically use xfce.
<qwe> I usually use fluxbox
<neutrinomass> roler: Yeah, read that too. Well, to get 2.6.17 you'll have to wait until Edgy is released (2-3 months) or take chances (not recommended) and compile it yourself :)
<Lobster> I use E17
<jrattner1> neutrinomass, do you have a link to launchpad in regards to having features backported
<erUSUL> ElPenguin: you can use xubuntu. sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<ElPenguin> erUSUL, i plan to be back on gentoo within 3 days ;)
<ScottG> Anyone know the fix for this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1157349
<qwe> Lobster: how's that coming these days? last time I tried it it was pretty unstable
<neutrinomass> jrattner1: I suppose http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.16/+filebug ?
<ElPenguin> qwe, it is
<Lobster> qwe, its ok...
<qwe> ElPenguin: eh?
<jrattner1> neutrinomass, thanks
<neutrinomass> ElPenguin: On gentoo I used to be on KDE :)
<ElPenguin> qwe, very unstable
<Lobster> but not nearly finished...
<divineomega> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<qwe> ElPenguin: ah
<ToHellWithGA> does easyubuntu include xgl stuff?
<ElPenguin> neutrinomass, i really dislike kde. i've tried most WMs that are usable. ratpoison up next ;)
<ElPenguin> ToHellWithGA, nothing includes it yet
<gnomefreak> ToHellWithGA: i dont think so
<ToHellWithGA> ElPenguin: yeah i just read about the "very alpha" bit
<billybennett> does anyone know how to get rid of the animation that happens when you open a program or a new window?
<ToHellWithGA> i'm willing to play my luck against that with my intel 915 chipset
<gnomefreak> ToHellWithGA: make sure you have 3d first
<ElPenguin> i'm having a few issues trying to install django (python framework), looks like a missing python makefile. however there isn't even one there, let alone in the right place. any ideas ?
<ElPenguin> ToHellWithGA, that's unlikely to happen...
<qwe> wow, I'm *very* impressed with the server distro
<ElPenguin> qwe, the ubuntu server distro?
<DaveyJ> lol
<DaveyJ> ToHellWithGA,
<qwe> ElPenguin: yep
<pikolo> hey
<ElPenguin> qwe, any reason why? Debian is infinitely superior for servers
<pikolo> need help on installing software
<ElPenguin> pikolo, we'll need more to go on than that
<DaveyJ> yeah lol... for a second i got scared and thought i was talking earlier in here instead of oink
<Seveas> ElPenguin, django works fine for me from svn
<ElPenguin> Seveas, i've got the SVN copy, however i'm still on hoary.
<Seveas> are you using the egg/tarrball whatever they ditribute it in?
<Seveas> ah, I'm on dapper, but it worked on breezy too
<iiiears> ElPenguin: OpenBSD Is likely more secure. but setup and maintainace is a HUGE pain.
<Seveas> ElPenguin, what's the actual error?
<pikolo> how can I install a tar.gz after downloading
<DaveyJ> so anyone have any suggestions on what filesystem to use for backups?
<ToHellWithGA> gnomefreak: how would i verify that i "have 3d first"?
<ElPenguin> iiiears, who mentioned anything about openbsd? ;) yes, it's a lovely system, but i don't have that kinda patience
<qwe> ElPenguin: easy install, up-to-date packages
<billybennett> does anyone know how to get rid of the animation that happens when you open a program or a new window?
<qwe> ElPenguin: I don't think debian has mysql 5
<ElPenguin> Seveas, error: invalid Python installation: unable to open /usr/lib/python2.4/config/Makefile (No such file or directory)
<pikolo> how do I install tarballs
<pikolo> ?
<ElPenguin> qwe, it's in unstable. For a reason.
<gnomefreak> ToHellWithGA: on the intel cards? thats good question but i can tell you if you didnt install 3d drivers you dont have it
<Seveas> ElPenguin, you need the python-dev package for that
<ToHellWithGA> !intel
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ToHellWithGA
<ElPenguin> pikolo, tar -zvfx *.tar.gz && cd packagename && ./configure && make && sudo make install
<ElPenguin> Seveas, thanks. installing
<Bassetts> uber_mort i am back
<ardchoille> pikolo: a tarball is an archive (like a zip file), you don't install it.. you unpack it
<qwe> ElPenguin: absolute stability isn't an issue for me
<pikolo> and than..?
<Seveas> ElPenguin, there are .deb packages too for django
<jbroome> qwe: then win xp is for you!
<pikolo> ardchoille: and..than...?
<gnomefreak> yuck @ xp
<ElPenguin> Seveas, i'll look for them, because i can't find python-devel :( maybe it's got the version number in
<ardchoille> pikolo: once you unpack it, go into the directory it created and read the INSTALL and README files
<ElPenguin> qwe, *shrug* i run a webhost, it is for me
<Seveas> ElPenguin, python2.4-dev is the name of the package, and django packagec can be found via planet debian 
<ElPenguin> Seveas, thanks, you've been a great help
<qwe> ElPenguin: fair enough
<ardchoille> pikolo: BTW, are you sure the package you want to install isn't in the repos?
<jcuevas> hi
<qwe> jbroome: win xp falls on the "absolute instability" side of things
<Seveas> ElPenguin, anythong for spreading django, it's a rocking framework
<Seveas> anything*
<ElPenguin> Seveas, did you ever use turbogears?
<jcuevas> hello
<jcuevas> im new here
<ardchoille> jcuevas: hi
<Seveas> ElPenguin, no
<ardchoille> jcuevas: Welcome :)
<jcuevas> im a novato
<ElPenguin> Seveas, i love the way some bits work, cleaner than django. However, you need to keep the python-based (!) server running and have apache proxy to it, which slows it down stupidly
<erUSUL> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<jcuevas> thanks
<Seveas> ElPenguin, django is pretty clean, especially since magic-removal
<Bizmo> Every time i try to log in it comes up with incorrect logon what can i do?
<gnomefreak> ToHellWithGA: i dont know wher eyou would begin on that
<ElPenguin> Seveas, yeah. I do prefer turbogears in some areas, but the way it has to work sucks. I love the way turbogears integrates templates with actions
<yggdrasil> so ubuntu is gonna stick  on freenode ?
<[Wiebel] > Hi
<ElPenguin> Seveas, you just return a hash, the key is the page variable, the value is the value to replace with. it fills them into the template
<Seveas> yggdrasil, yes
<[Wiebel] > What is a good tool for video editing
<yggdrasil> did you guys drive the debs away :(
<abo> gcc cannot find <stdio.h> and other standard headers, any one can help?
<Seveas> ElPenguin, django does that too 
<yggdrasil> it was nice to have em in the same place
<[Wiebel] > like make mpegs of avi's from your cam corder
<Bizmo>  Every time i try to log in it comes up with incorrect logon what can i do?
<[Wiebel] > (dvd format)
<Definity> hi i just got a wireless card with atheros chipset and i cant seam to get iwlist to work or connect to any ap's
<ElPenguin> Seveas, i haven't had time to properly explore it heh
<Sturek> hey guys, I have a problem with a CD, I can't mount it, error says not supported fs, it is a MacWorld CD, is it possible that it's in some mac only fs ?
<Seveas> yggdrasil, dunno why they left
<yggdrasil> yea
<yggdrasil> definity
<NoUse> abo install build-essential
<capgadget> vlc has a good transcoding gui to convert formats
<yggdrasil> what happens when you do ifconfig
<Seveas> ElPenguin, heh, just follow the tutorial, it's pretty decent
<umarmung> Bizmo: did you try to login on a text console too?
<ElPenguin> Seveas, i got a couple of pages done
<Lynoure> yggdrasil: Are you the same yggdrasil that used to be on #ad&d? (probably not)
<yggdrasil> yar no
<Bizmo> umarmung: this is just the plain text logon screen that comes up when i start my ubuntu box
<billybennett> does anyone know how to get rid of the animation that happens when you open a program or a new window?
<yggdrasil> :(
<abo> NoUse,I did,  sudo apt-get build-essential, and got:    E: Invalid operation build-essential
<ElPenguin> billybennett, change the cursor for it...
<yggdrasil> i am the alpha and omega
<Lynoure> billybennett: I vaguely remember it being configurable
<umarmung> Bizmo: so this is a fresh install?
<krang> anyone know why tar -cvzf home.tar.gz `ls -l | grep "."[^mozilla] $` is still tarring the .mozilla directory? ls -l | grep "."[^mozilla] $ excludes the .mozilla folder just fine
<ElPenguin> abo, you missed the word `install`
<Definity> it comes up witha ip and mac
<Bizmo> umarmung: yes
<ardchoille> abo: it's sudo apt-get install build-essential
<umarmung> Bizmo: what install method did you use and what's the name of your user?
<ToHellWithGA> gnomefreak: the package xserver-xorg-driver-i810 is installed and my xorg.conf is: http://thestonepedo.pastebin.ca/67277
<Definity> but i still cant connet it only transmitting 60mW but i dont know how to put it up to 100
<billybennett> ElPenguin, Lynoure its the animation that looks like boxes moving do you know what I'm talking about?
<boricua> is this a typo should it be groupquota ??? ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro,usrquota,grpquota
<yggdrasil> definity of what ...
<ElPenguin> Seveas, woohoo, it's installed
<yggdrasil> ath0 ?
<Bizmo> umarmung: installed off the cd and 'shadowswan'
<krang> oops, I meant ls -a
<Definity> yes ath0
<yggdrasil> some stuff isnt supported
<ElPenguin> billybennett, possibly not. i thought you meant the cursor animation. i'm on an older ubuntu *shrug8
<Lynoure> billybennett: oops, I was thinking of kubuntu, it is configurable there... But no idea of gnome, sorry
<Sturek> can anyone help me ?
<yggdrasil> is it connected ?
<Definity> no icant see any ap but i know there is one
<yggdrasil> um.... try iwlist ath0 scanning
<yggdrasil> ? maybe sudo
<gnomefreak> ToHellWithGA: xserver-xorg is for GUI you still need 3d accell drivers iirc it is a must to have them for xgl
<Definity> i have and it came up with a error
<Lynoure> Sturek: I'd say it is possible, but I'm not a mac person
<yggdrasil> try iwlist scanning
<Definity> no it would of said u need root priverledges
<umarmung> Bizmo: another guy some weeks ago had the name shadow and couldn't login too. He had to reinstall with another name. Maybe you suffer the saem problem
<koriel> what must I do to get the /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build directory because it's missing from my systems
<carlfk> anyone have a VoIP phone (software) recomendation?
<pikolo> hey....I1m back.....
<Seveas> carlfk, ekiga
<Sturek> thanks Lynoure
<ompaul> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<erUSUL> koriel: install linux-headers
<Bizmo> umarmung: ok i'll try to re-install
<Lynoure> Sturek: http://www.google.fi/search?q=mounting+mac+cd+linux&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial might have help for that, somewhere
<koriel> erUSUL: I did that
<ElPenguin> koriel, you need to install kernel-devel for your version
<carlfk> Seveas: thanks - just what I was looking for, and i hadn't heard of it
<pikolo> I`ve downloaded an .tar.gz (TuxGuitar-0.6-linux-gtk-i386.tar.gz)
<pikolo> how can I install it?
<yggdrasil> definity
<erUSUL> koriel: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) ?
<pikolo> ?
<Definity> failed to read scan data
<Definity> that is the error
<yggdrasil> hmmmmm
<yggdrasil> reboot it
<carlfk> Seveas: huh - it is already installed - it is part of ubuntu-desktop, or did I install it when I wasn't looking?
<zerby> can i ask a question, bout ubuntu... grub-reinstall.. question: how
<Traveler> Can anyone see this?
<yggdrasil> travelr yes
<Traveler> ah
<zerby> yes Traveler
<iiiears> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<zerby> tx iiiears
<Traveler> Hi. Is there somewhere on freenode I could ask about running a vBasic script? Really simple question.
<ardchoille> pikolo: did you see a README or INSTALL file inside the new directory?
<Definity> yggdrasil: any ideas on whats the problem?
<drelch> hi little question:  i'vo got a problem with Flash and Opera/Firefox. While playing any flashfile with sound. The sound always lags one second behind the video. how can i solve this problem?
<Sturek> Lynoure: already googled that, but I'll keep on trying ;)
<Seveas> carlfk, it's part of ubuntu-desktop 
<pikolo> it dows`nt have any
<yggdrasil> definity reboot that badboy for a test
<Seveas> apps  internet  ekiga
<Definity> :P np
<Traveler> no channel?
<yggdrasil> sometimes when i run kismet or airodump it messes up the module
<erUSUL> Traveler: you can try gambas a Basic rad tool
<yggdrasil> unless you know how to unload and reload the module
<Definity> no
<ardchoille> pikolo: did you install build-essential ?
<pikolo> yes
<Traveler> I'm just trying to get a macro to read a url like urlopen in python
<Lynoure> Sturek: combines things a bit and you get http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_hfsplus
<yggdrasil> well reboot it and lets see if any of those cmds work...
<Definity> i ran kismet after i updataed the kismet.conf but kismet didnt want to work either
<carlfk> Seveas: awsome - thanks again
<ardchoille> pikolo: ok, go into the new directory and do:  ./configure && make && sudo make install
<erUSUL> yggdrasil: rmmod <module>; modprobe <module> but it is an unsafe thing to do
<Lynoure> Sturek: Yes, it's Gentoo, not Ubuntu, but it might help you anyway, if the cd is HFS+
<yggdrasil> definity .. thats yoru problem.. kismet does stuff to the module
<yggdrasil> erusul i know ;( ive tried all kids
<yggdrasil> kinds
<pikolo> wath new directory?
<Kinetico> can someone help me
<Kinetico> im having problems mounting my cd drives
<Definity> okwell im rebooting now
<erUSUL> Kinetico: describe the problem
<ardchoille> pikolo: the directory that was created when you unpacked that tuxguitar tarball
<yggdrasil> if you run ksimet or airodump you need to reboot it
<pikolo> in terminal?
<Traveler> can anyone push me in any direction? the terms I'm googling like url or html occur in every webpage...
<Kinetico> well last night i put a dvd in and all the sudden it started skipping so i eject and now any cd i put into the drive it wont mount
<Kinetico> and when i try to mount it manually it says no media on drive
<ardchoille> pikolo: did you unpack the tarball?
<pikolo> yes
<pikolo> yes
<Definity> well when i used to run then i could jsut go into terminal and change the crad from monitor mode to managed and that would get it working agian
<skybox> I have a VERY weird problem, a few minutes ago I could browse one of my favo sites (binsearch.info) now it won't even load, hell I can't even ping it, but it works for evryone else, how is that possible?
<Ackeubu_> what is eubuntu and why dont i see much  info on it?
<erUSUL> Kinetico: it sounds like a hardware roblem for me. does it work on windows?
<ardchoille> pikolo: then open a term, cd to the tuxguitar directory and type those commands
<Lynoure> skybox: Does not sound weird, sounds like the machine you are trying to reach went down
<Kinetico> yes
<Lynoure> skybox: or rather, your route to it
<Traveler> there's no #programming channel or anything to ask this stuff
<pikolo> I did so..but cannot find ./configure
<skybox> Lynoure, but it works for evryone else
<pikolo> it doesn`t work
<raiffhigor> (checking for KDE... configure: error:
<raiffhigor> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<raiffhigor> So, check this please and use another prefix!) how can i solve this!?!?!
<skybox> try it, binsearch.info
<Lynoure> skybox: As I'm not sitting in your lap, my route is not your route
<pikolo> cd /home/pikolo/Desktop/TuxGuitar-0.6-linux-gtk-i386
<pikolo> ./configure bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<Lynoure> skybox: Do other sites still work?
<ardchoille> pikolo: where did you find that tarball? I'm gonna download it and see what I can do to get it installed for you :)
<skybox> Lynoure, hmm I see, I  don't understand what your saying though, yeah other sites works
<pikolo> 10ks d
<pikolo> :d
<skybox> maybe i should just wait then :S ?
<yggdrasil> definity i dont know .. ive never been able to make the dam things work after i run them....
<^Ocean^> Okay, I used to have a nice little applet that wold let me type to run command, example i could just go type xmms and it would run, instead of opening a new terminal or createing a shortcut.. Did ubuntu stop suppoting this applet because i did an upgrade and it seems to have disapeard on me
<raiffhigor> So, check this please and use another prefix!) how can i solve this!?!?!
<skybox> like I said I can't even ping it, but it works for evryone else
<raiffhigor> (checking for KDE... configure: error:
<yggdrasil> i think its something with a new driver and packet injection
<Kinetico> does anyone know how i would fix it?
<raiffhigor> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<raiffhigor> So, check this please and use another prefix!) how can i solve this!?!?!
<pikolo> hey.....
<pikolo> here
<pikolo> http://gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1248
<ardchoille> pikolo: ok, hold on.. let me have a look at it
<Definity> lol ok thanks anyway
<yggdrasil> did it not work ?
<raiffhigor> (checking for KDE... configure: error:
<raiffhigor> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<raiffhigor> So, check this please and use another prefix!) who knows how can i correct this?!?!?!
<Definity> no now i cant see the card atall
<yggdrasil> ha
<yggdrasil> ifconfig ?
<GaiaX11> I'd like to install moodle, but i already tried when in debian and it was very difficult. Has anyone installed it in ubuntu?
<^Ocean^> or does any one know the name of the applet ?
<Lynoure> skybox: Imagine internet connected by a network of thin lines. My set of lines is different from yours as I am elsewhere. There might be a line missing in yours, a dead end. (Was that more clear?) But do a traceroute se see it better
<omega21> raiffhigor: I get this in gentoo. are you compiling something?
<Lynoure> s/se/to
<kdean06> Due to some odd glitch, the letter F was deleted from the first line of a handful of files in /var/spool. :-) How would I search to see if the first character in ANY document in this directory is r instead of F ???
<raiffhigor> omega21: yes...
<raiffhigor> omega21: i'm using ./config
<omega21> raiffhigor: Instead of ./config, type ./config --prefix=/usr/kde
<raiffhigor> omega21: i'm using ./confi
<raiffhigor> omega21: i'll try...
<skybox> lynoure, so what you're saying is , my connection/pipe to binsearch is down etc? ok doing route now
<Hal9000> i just installed ubuntu 6.06... i have a 19" screen but can't set the resolution any higher than 1024x768. with ubuntu 5.10 it was fine though :(
<raiffhigor> omega21: wait a min...
<Hal9000> how can i increase my resolution?
<Lynoure> skybox: Of courge they might have just started hating you and blocked your incoming from their firewall but I'd put my money on a temporary network problem not specifically related to your computer
<Kinetico> erUSUL, do you have any idea who i would fix my cd drive?
<skybox> lynoure, how do I trace route?
<jbroome> !resolution
<ubotu> hmm... resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<omega21> raiffhigor: Thats how its fixed on mine, if that doesn't work, im stumped. XD
<skybox> Lynoure heh :P yeah, how do I trace route?
<^Ocean^> Okay, I used to have a nice little applet that wold let me type to run command, example i could just go type xmms and it would run, instead of opening a new terminal or createing a shortcut.. Did ubuntu stop suppoting this applet because i did an upgrade and it seems to have disapeard on me... Any one know the name of the applet ?
<Lynoure> skybox: first you need to install traceroute...
<troytroy> hi i need help kernel source for local compilation. and how to go bout it
<raiffhigor> omega21: this /usr/kde not exists in my ubuntu...
<GaiaX11> Hal9000, you have to config your video card correctely
<ardchoille> pikolo: go into TuxGuitar-0.6-linux-gtk-i386, in a terminal, and type  ./TuxGuitar
<Lynoure> skybox: after that it can be just    traceroute hostename
<omega21> raiffhigor: do you have kde installed?
<ompaul> skybox, if you did not repeat so often the answer would be written by now  "sudo traceroute place.place/IP"
<GaiaX11> Anyone have moodle installed in ubuntu?
<omega21> raiffhigor: the program your compiling seems to require it.
<Hal9000> GaiaX11, isn't ubuntu supposed to configure the video card? :) how can i do it myself...
<Hal9000> i have an nvidia 6600GT
<GaiaX11> If it has the native driver, yes.
<raiffhigor> no...
<GaiaX11> Hal9000, If it has the native driver, yes.
<MrM> hi
<raiffhigor> omega21: no i don't have kde installed in my pc...
<troytroy> hi i need help kernel source for local compilation. and how to go bout it
<omega21> raiffhigor: the program your compiling seems to require it.
<zquirm> what do I have to do to a users account to let them be allowed to 'su' ?
<Hal9000> GaiaX11, i dont know, but the 6600 chip is pretty old, and as said it worked on ubuntu 5.10...
<MrM> anyone else got the message VFS: Unable to mount root fs when auto-updating to kernel 2.6.15-25? i can still boot into kernel 2.6.15-23 without problems
<omega21> raiffhigor: ask a few other ppl what you should do...
<MrM> zquirm, add them to the /etc/sudoers file
<raiffhigor> omega21: what?!?!
<pikolo> 10x
<ardchoille> pikolo: did you read the requirements on that webpage for TuxGuitar?
<GaiaX11> Hal9000, are you in dapper?
<ardchoille> pikolo: you got it runing?
<GaiaX11> Hal9000, or breezy?
<raiffhigor> omega21: synaptics have kde packages?!?!?!
<omega21> raiffhigor: Im stumped. What I told you to do always fixes it on my PC.
<pikolo> ./TuxGuitar: line 40: java: command not found
<omega21> it may...
<pikolo> now?
<omega21> as I said would be better to ak others.
<Cornellius> !ubuntuguide
<skybox> hmm I'll be back, thanks for your help lynoure and ompaul
<ubotu> hmm... ubuntuguide is a bad outdated resource. Please use help.ubuntu.com
<ardchoille> pikolo: yeah, you need to read the requirements on that webpage.. it needs JRE
<omega21> *ask
<omega21> Does anyone know how to boot Ubuntu / Kubuntu from a USB hard drive?
<Hal9000> GaiaX11, ehm... 6.06 LTS :D amd64
<pikolo> java?
<Hal9000> i guess dapper
<uniq> raiffhigor: what's your problem?
<ardchoille> yes
<pikolo> I can`t get install that either
<ardchoille> you can install JRE, yes
<ardchoille> !JRE
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ardchoille
<^Ocean^> omega21: does ur computer support booting from usb HDs ? usualy a bios setting
<pikolo> how?
<ardchoille> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and see also !javadebs
<omega21> ^Ocean^: It sure does
<ardchoille> pikolo: see what ubotu posted?
<pikolo> yes
<omega21> ^Ocean^: When I try and boot, it says it cant mount something or other...
<pikolo> I`ll try
<pikolo> 10x
<ardchoille> ok. yw
<^Ocean^> omega21:  hmm...  not too sure :S
<omega21> ^Ocean^: XD its been a while since I tried it.
<zquirm> why doesn't my "main" user have to appear in the sudoers file?
<zquirm> I looked at it in /etc/group and there's nothing so special about the user
<Definity> well in the noetwork setting it says the card is not configered
<zquirm> oh, no wonder
<Lynoure> zquirm: because he/she is in the admin grou?
<zquirm> cause of /etc/aliases
<GaiaX11> Hal9000, are you in gnome or kde?
<Hal9000> GaiaX11: gnome
<omega21> does anyone know how to boot ubuntu from a USB hard drive?
<GaiaX11> Hal9000, look for screen resolution
<compengi> what's a gnome
<Philippe> hi all
<AlienX> compengi, it's a small man
<Hal9000> GaiaX11: i did, but the maximum i can choose there is 1024x768
<AkumAPRIME> hey, i just installed ubuntu. whats the default  username?
<compengi> and xserver
<Lynoure> zquirm: /etc/aliases don't affect sudo... just mail delivery
<GaiaX11> Hal9000, would you like more?
<Hal9000> GaiaX11: yes, i have 19"...
<AkumAPRIME> i put in a pw, but no user name during  install
<Hal9000> i want 1280x1024
<ardchoille> AkumAPRIME: there isn't a default username. use the one you created during the install
<AkumAPRIME> i dont re,e,ber making one
<Lynoure> zquirm: but if you look at /etc/group you can prolly see the main user as a member of the adm group, and in sudoers a rule for adm group
<AkumAPRIME> wtf? damn alzheimers
<Flawless> Sporadically, my keyboard stops responding in X, with this messages in dmesg "input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input3"
<Flawless> Clearly, the keyboard has been redetected (for some reason) and X has not seen this
<GaiaX11> So, do: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<GaiaX11> Hal9000, So, do: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Flawless> Have anyone else seen that error? This is on dapper, of course
<Flawless> (amd64)
<GaiaX11> Hal9000, and set up higher
<AlinuxOS> hello all, where can I get my boot messages ? /var/log/somewhere.... Imean exactly that I see at boot.
<raiffhigor> uniq: i have to install kde in my ubuntu...
<Hal9000> GaiaX11: ok thanks i will do so now
<sireliah> what is the package name for the mp3 codecs for amarok?
<Kinetico> how do i get my cd drive working again?
<Kinetico> it wont mount any discs
<pikolo> sorry to disturb again
<pikolo> problem
<pikolo> apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<pikolo> Reading package lists... Done
<pikolo> Building dependency tree... Done
<pikolo> E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-jre
<AkumAPRIME> ook so now I basically need to reinstall to reconfigure the users ?
<ardchoille> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and see also !javadebs
<Ackeubu_> Hey guys, I need to plugg in my external monitor. is there a tool to manage my monitors??
<Lynoure> Kinetico: It might also be a hardware problem. Does it start to spin? Does it spin evenly? If you boot with a live cd, can you mount?
<Lobster> pikolo, there are many how-tos on the web...
<ompaul> pikolo, DONT PASTE IN THIS CHANNEL thanks - paste.ubuntu-nl.org is the place for that
<Lobster> or search the wiki
<uniq> raiffhigor: ok, whole of KDE?
<ompaul> pikolo, look in packages.ubuntu.com
<GaiaX11> Any1 with moodle in ubuntu there?
<Iam8up|lpy> using the 5.10 ubuntu live cd - is there any way to mount an ntfs partiton with read/write?
<^Ocean^> sdf
<Iam8up|lpy> or is the ntfs write module not included on the live cd...
<Definity> has any one got any ideas on how to get my shinny new wireless card working?
<Definity> it has a atheros chipset?
<raiffhigor> uniq: where i can find kde??!
<Iam8up|lpy> raiffhigor - kubuntu
<Kinetico> Lynoure, it spins but it just keeps spinning for like 3 minutes
<sireliah> hello? how can i play mp3's with amarok?
<raiffhigor> uniq: i have 3 cd's of CL
<ardchoille> pikolo: try this: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<AkumAPRIME> you load them sireliah
<raiffhigor> uniq: maybe have there..??!?!
<Lobster> raiffhigor, sudo apt-get install kde-desktop
<sireliah> akume i need some codecs
<AkumAPRIME> just like any other
<AkumAPRIME> ah ah I see
<GaiaX11> sireliah, I was with the same problem today
<sireliah> please help gaia!
<uniq> raiffhigor: running this command in terminal will install a fully featured KDE/Kubuntu desktop: 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<AkumAPRIME> sorry then, no help am I
<Lobster> ohh... ok...
<raiffhigor> wich ubuntu has?!!??
<Lynoure> Kinetico: try it with a live cd, if you have one, or even booting with an install cd to see if it reads anything
<Lobster> kubuntu has
<Kinetico> Lynoure, it mounts the live cd
<pikolo> same
<sireliah> gaiax11 did u solve it?
<Kinetico> just not anything else
<ic56> Iam8up|lply: Ubuntu 5.x does come with NTFS drivers.  I expect the liveCD has them. To write, all you need to do is mount read-write instead of ro.
<GaiaX11> sireliah, yah!
<sireliah> gaiax11 how? i want to listen to my music files
<Iam8up|lpy> ic56 - what i did: mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /stuff
<raiffhigor> ubuntu's default desktop?!?!
<Iam8up|lpy> can you tell me where to stick in the rw?
<NoUse> ic56 thats not correct
<serkan_calis> hello, what is the package name of gnome-eyes
<Kinetico> and now it makes wierd sounds when i put in a dvd Lynoure
<NoUse> !ntfs
<ubotu> to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe. <!winfstab>
<Iam8up|lpy> raiffhigor - ubuntu = gnome; kubuntu = kde
<raiffhigor> whats the name...
<Ackeubu_> I cant find any apps helping me chang3 to my external display you know where to find?
<serkan_calis> or in which package is it included?
<ardchoille> pikolo: hold on, looking..
<uniq> ic56: is the ntfs driver compiled with write support? if that is true, it's very experimental and dangerous for your files.
<raiffhigor> iam8up|lpy: thanks...!!
<pikolo> k
<ic56> NoUse: how is what I said incorrect?
<Iam8up|lpy> NoUse - uhm..this is on the live cd...
<raiffhigor> i'm downloading... sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Lynoure> Kinetico: Hard to tell then whether there is something wrong with it physically, or not.
<Kinetico> i dont think so
<sireliah> does anyone knwo the package name to play mp3's in amarok?
<raiffhigor> ok ... but when finish... wich wil be default?!!!
<Kinetico> when i try opening a dvd in xine it says no plugin for dvd playback
<raiffhigor> *will
<Kinetico> im pretty sure its a software issue
<raiffhigor> gnome or kde?!!?1
<ToHellWithGA> could anybody here troubleshoot an xgl sessions startup error?  i followed the guide for installing xgl but when logging into the session receive an error message that it terminated in fewer than 10 seconds
<Zambezi> rt_dsfield  rt_protos  rt_realms  rt_scopes  rt_tables
<Lobster> raiffhigor, the one you set default when you log in
<aimaz> Kinetico, do you have stuff like libdvdcss?
<Zambezi> Wrong
<NoUse> ic56 you can't write to NTFS
<compengi> can linux read NTFS partition
<aimaz> !dvd
<ic56> Iam8up|lply: is there an entry in /etc/fstab for hda1 ?
<NoUse> compengi yes
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, aimaz
<ardchoille> pikolo: the package you need (sun-java5-bin) is in the multiverse repo. You need to enable that repo, then install that package
<^Ocean^> whats the name of the little gnome-applet that i can just type a command into and run things ?
<GaiaX11> sireliah, you have to install gstreamer(...)ugly and
<Iam8up|lpy> ic56 - let me look
<raiffhigor> lobster: where i can change default desktop!?!!?!
<Kinetico> yes aimaz
<pikolo> how?
<Lobster> at the loginscreen...
<ToHellWithGA> compengi: linux can read NTFS.  it can write NTFS if you don't want windows to ever read/write it again
<compengi> and to write on it
<ardchoille> !repos
<GaiaX11> I have to remember the other one
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<sireliah> gaia is that for amarok?
<GaiaX11> sireliah, I have to remember the other one
<pikolo> I thinck I did that
<raiffhigor> lobster: where i can change wich will be desktop that i'll use...?!!?
<MetaMorfoziS> woho guys! google earth relased for linux
<Iam8up|lpy> ic56 - nothing for hda1, no
<MetaMorfoziS> !:D
<ubotu> MetaMorfoziS: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<aimaz> Kinetico, does it work in any other players like totem, mplayer or vlc?
<sireliah> mad and ugly?
<ic56> NoUse: really?  diskmounter allows you to enable write on Ubuntu 5.x.  Is our script wrong?
<ToHellWithGA> compengi: linux doesn't do anything with the journal for NTFS, so changing the drive will bork it for windows
<Lobster> pick your favorite desktop, login and you will be asked to set it default
<Zambezi> Where is the configuration files for Iptables in Ubuntu server?
<GaiaX11> sireliah, no. Something extra
<Iam8up|lpy> ToHellWithGA - all i'm trying to do is delete one file
<raiffhigor> in boot i'll choice...?!?!
<ardchoille> pikolo: if your attempt to install that package gave you an error, then the necessary repo wasn't enabled.
<sireliah> bad, ugly, and mad?
<ToHellWithGA> Iam8up|lpy: you want to delete a file on NTFS using linux?
* ToHellWithGA wouldn't do that
<raiffhigor> ok ok...
<compengi> and if i have 2 os one linux and other windows how can i make it work
<raiffhigor> Thanks...
<Slyboots> Ello
<GaiaX11> sireliah, i will see in synaptic now.
<Slyboots> *Hello
<oni-dracula> hey guys (possibly gals), anyone know what the following error means:  dpkg-deb (subprocess): short read in buffer_copy (failed to write to pipe in copy)
<AkumAPRIME> ok, see? it just asks me for user pw. it Never asks me for a user name. Im installing the ubunti 6.06 dvd
<pikolo> how to enable on hoary?
<AkumAPRIME> perhaps it
<Seveas> oni-dracula, disk full?
<sireliah> gaia that is for the player Amarok right? not rythm box?
<AkumAPRIME> new user?
<ardchoille> ubotu: tell pikolo about repos
<oni-dracula> Seveas, disk is not full...has about 90 gigs free
<compengi> lol
<mrDaniel> hello @everybody: i have problem with my acer wlmi 5652 and acpi, i have my question at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1157535#post1157535; would be awesome if someone can post me a resolution or give me a hint here on IRC
<Seveas> oni-dracula, then your .deb file is busted. apt-get clean and retry
<jrattner1> QUESTION: How do i create my own blog?
<gnubie> using 6.06 gnome,  home do I get the copmuter and home folder icons on my desktop
<ic56> Iam8up|lply: well, if there's no entry in fstab, then there's nothing to override your mount command.  If the drivers are capable, your command should have succeeded in mounting read-write.  What does "mount |grep hda1" report? Does it say the drive was mounted read-only?
<troytroy> hi need help in getting kernel source
<ardchoille> gnubie: using gnome?
<GaiaX11> sireliah, libxine-extracodecs
<gnubie> yes
<oni-dracula> oytr, I do not wish to download cedega 5.2....it causes dapper much pain
<Seveas> !desktopicons
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Seveas
<GaiaX11> sireliah, and i will work
<ardchoille> gnubie: ##gnome is a good channel too :)
<gnubie> ardchoille, ok
<Seveas> <ubotu_> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<Seveas> ^-- gnubie
<ardchoille> Seveas: oh, ok.. didn't know ubotu had that :)
<Seveas> ubotu hasn't
<ubotu> Seveas: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<sireliah> gaiax11 i cannot find that in a search
<Seveas> ubotu_ has
<sireliah> i have all repos enabled
<GaiaX11> sireliah, which one?
<troytroy> hi need help in getting kernel source
<NET||abuse> what's a good gui ftp program?
<sireliah> nm you have to MANUALLY add multiverse to the universe backport repo
<Phenom> Ubuntu desktop Help! my .htaccess & .htpasswd are not securing the directories I point them at on my Apache2 server!
<NET||abuse> need to work on a site,,
<sireliah> thats stupid
<Seveas> NET||abuse, places  connect to server
<Seveas> sireliah, you don't have to if you use applications  add applications
<ardchoille> NET||abuse: I like gftp
<DaveyJ> is there a way to map the keyboard so the extra keys (/, *, -, +) work on the keypad?
<orn> How do I change what happens when I close the laptop lid? Currently the screen blanks, and I have to enter the user password to resume.
<Seveas> DaveyJ, hit num lock?
<sireliah> its not in add applications
<DaveyJ> lol
<DaveyJ> nice
<Seveas> orn, system  preferences  screensaver or system  preferences  power management
<ardchoille> DaveyJ: also, you can install numlockx and it will be enabled when you log in
<GaiaX11> sireliah, have you?
<DaveyJ> .. is there a way to make it work with numlock on?
<gast_> salifu
<AkumAPRIME> just installed ubuntu 6.06 dvd. it had me put a pw in, bt no user name. anyone know what the UN might be?
<troytroy> hi need help in getting kernel source for recompiling modules
<sireliah> ok what is the w32 and aac codec for amarok now? i got libxine-extracodecs installed
<Seveas> !headers
<ubotu> To install linux headers, open a console and type sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Pelo> hi guys,  my screen is very dark,  any way to lighten it from the computer side ?
<Seveas> ^-- troytroy
<AkumAPRIME> pelo: settings?
<orn> Seveas: Thanks. But do you know if I can make it blank screen, and not prompt me for password when I resume?
<NoUse> AkumAPRIME it should have asked for a username
<Pelo> AkumAPRIME  settings what ?
<AkumAPRIME> it sure didnt nouse
<AkumAPRIME> im hoping new user is the name
<Seveas> orn, there should be a setting that says "on lid close"  "blank screen"
<GaiaX11> sireliah, what about gstreamer(...)-ugly?
<NoUse> AkumAPRIME you can start it in recovery mode and do 'ls /home'
<troytroy> hi need help in getting kernel source for recompiling modules
<campfire> ls
<compengi> how much does ubuntu take space on HD?
<AkumAPRIME> ok tr that after install. ty
<orn> Seveas: It does, but it prompts me for password when I resume, and I'd like to get rid of that feature.
<Pelo> compengi  1.5 gig I think
<ardchoille> ubotu: tell troytroy about headers
<Pelo> compengi  and that's with a lot of stuff already installed
<compengi> can you check it
<mjr> compengi, 2 GB minimum, recommend a bit more tho
<Seveas> orn, hrm... apparently that setting was removed :/
<orn> :(
<orn> ok thanks
<ardchoille> Seveas: y9ou're a good person, don't let anyone tell you otherwise :)
<DeeJay[2] > as anybody tried ubuntu on a dell inspiron 700m laptop?
<DeeJay[2] > s/as/has/
<HellDragon> what are cpkg files ??
<HellDragon> what i do with that
<ajopaul> !skype
<ubotu> skype is, like, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<HellDragon> !cpkg
<ubotu> HellDragon: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mrDaniel> i have problem with my acer wlmi 5652 and acpi, i have my question at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1157535#post1157535; would be awesome if someone can post me a resolution for my problem
<HellDragon> lol
<iiiears> HellDragon: Cedega packages? - point 2play will open them
<salah> !3d
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, salah
<gast_> salifu
<HellDragon> ok thank you iiiears
<compengi> is there any program that can run msn and yahoo
<salah> how do I activate my nvidia driver? (I want 3D work..)
<kimo> salah: nvidia or ati?
<HellDragon> yay it works !
<gast_> fuck you all
<gast_> salifu
<salah> kimo, nvidia
<gast_> aslifu
<gnubie> Seveas, Thanks, I was forgetting the nautilus step in gconf-editor
<edneymatias> hi all
<gast_> baslifu
<kimo> !nvidia
<ubotu> I guess nvidia is a graphics card manufacturer. For help about installing the Nvidia drivers on Ubuntu, you can visit the Ubuntu WIki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<kimo> compengi: gaim
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Pelo> anyone know how to make the screen overall lighter ?
<compengi> i runs both?
<Pelo> compengi  www.winehq.org
<compengi> it*
<GaiaX11> Any1 runs moodle there?
<Iam8up|lpy> ToHellWithGA - yes, there is a file i want to delete thta's on an ntfs partition, but i want to use linux
<b14ck> why does ubuntu freeze before loading primary drivers at the logo where the orange bar loads?
<Spec> Pelo: shine a flashlight on it
<Iam8up|lpy> half of the people that comment on it say it's fine but slow, the other says it will ruin the partition
<Pelo> Spec  thanks very helpfull
<Spec> Pelo: np, good luck :)
<ic56> Iam8up|lply: why must you use linux to delete that NTFS file?  Will Windows not do?!
<Iam8up|lpy> b14ck - hit the details button, see where it gets stuck on
<MonsieurBon> hello
<Pelo> hi
<ardchoille> MonsieurBon: hi
<MonsieurBon> I'm looking for a tool to adjust the volume of my mp3 files. Does anybody know a decent one?
<Iam8up|lpy> ic56 - no, it own't - any time i'm in windows it says it's in use - the process explorer doesn't it show it running anywhere at all
<b14ck> Iam8up|lpy:  i can't because it won't respond at any buttons
<ToHellWithGA> Iam8up|lpy: i would suggest using the install CD for NT/2k/XP/2k3 to get to a console
<salah> kimo, well, I still have the same problem, getting "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"."..
<ToHellWithGA> recovery console
<ToHellWithGA> then you can delete the file in the console
<iiiears> MonsieurBon: SOX or audacity?
<MonsieurBon> iiiears: which is better?
<BCK> can someone help me with my fstab enteries ?
<BCK> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel! Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting long texts as it does not distrupt the channel. You might also want to install the "webboard" package from Universe.
<iiiears> MonsieurBon: there are likely dozens of others sourceforge is the best place to find them.
<Warbo> BCK: What are you trying to do?
<MonsieurBon> iiiears: I didn't find anything that really worked so far...
<gast_> love you
<gast_> awas was geht ab
<ic56> Iam8up|lply: then boot windows in safe mode or even in the Recovery Console.  It's never a good idea to use one OS to mess around the filesystem of another -- even if the Linux NTFS drivers were perfect, the possibility of new incompatibilities creeping in is always present.
<gast_> der darm kommt mit raus hehe
<gast_> ich bin der fredo
<Pelo> MonsieurBon  try looking for what you need here http://www.linuxsoft.cz/en/
<b14ck> my os freezes up right before grub load os election. i barely got him running after 10 reset's. does any one have the same problem?
<Warbo> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<salah> !nvidia
<ubotu> I guess nvidia is a graphics card manufacturer. For help about installing the Nvidia drivers on Ubuntu, you can visit the Ubuntu WIki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<BCK> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16010
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<BCK> is my fstab entry
<BCK> but its not working quite right
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<^Ocean^> whats the name of the little gnome-applet that i can just type a command into and run things ?
<Pelo> nautilus ?
<buzzed> anyway to run macromedia flash player 8?
<^Ocean^> noo
<^Ocean^> its a doc app
<iiiears> gedit
<Warbo> BCK: Let me guess, no permission on those Windows drives?
<BCK> yeh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p54ADFE1A.dip.t-dialin.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<BCK> do i change the numbers
<Juhaz> ^Ocean^, deskbar?
<BCK> to 1,2 ?
<Warbo> BCK: Are you the only user account on the computer?
<BCK> and also ntfs drive hasnt mounted
<BCK> yes
<iiiears> 20 questions? are we getting warmer?
<GaiaX11> ah, ha. ubotu is polyglot
<^Ocean^> it was like a little commandline type bar
<ic56> ECK: point your browser to http://ca.geocities.com/ic56@rogers.com/65/diskmounter-latest.txt Page down to "Instructions", and read till the next blank line.  Follow the instructions to save and run the file.  It will setup your /etc/fstab and mountpoints in /media so you can see your NTFS filesystems in Places> Computer.
<ic56> ECK: The script will ask you if you want to enable NTFS write.  Answer no.  If you already tried unsuccessfully to add your Windows filesystems to /etc/fstab , add a -b flag to the script invocation.  I authored this version, so I can help if anything goes wrong.
<ic56> ECK: in your case, use the -b flag.
<Warbo> BCK: OK, then it is probably simplest to make your user own the drives. You can do that by making the options part look like this "defaults,uid=yourusername" rather than just "defaults"
<BCK> ok
<BCK> and the windows ntfs partition ?
<Warbo> BCK: Can you maount it manually?
<BCK> ill try one moment
<mrkoje> msg NickServ IDENTIFY nikki
<tiagoboldt> oO
<tiagoboldt> LOL
<mrkoje> damnit
<Warbo> mrkoje: You need a "/" :)
<Pelo> bck  I was given a little ap to do what you want but It was recommended not to have write enable, I can send it to you
<gnomefreak> mrkoje: try /msg   and would do it in server tab
<tiagoboldt> and no need the msg, just /nickserv
<mrkoje> I know I know
<BCK> Warbo: it is already mounted
<mrkoje> stpuid auto room loader thing
<mrkoje> lol
<BCK> aparently i dont have priveliges to view
<Warbo> Pelo: Is that write enable for NTFS because it is unreliable, or for Fat32 becuase it might screw Windows?
<tiagoboldt> try auto-identifier too;)
<BCK> Pelo: whats the name of the app ?
<sublime> ubuntu-es
<Warbo> BCK: Can you try unmounting it and mounting it with the options you have put in fstab (-t for type, -o for options, etc)
<Pelo> Warbo  in ntfs, not sure why  I was jut told not to do it,  I didnT' need it anyway
<sublime> sorry
<ic56> ECK: point your browser to http://ca.geocities.com/ic56@rogers.com/65/diskmounter-latest.txt Page down to "Instructions", and read till the next blank line.  Follow the instructions to save and run the file.  It will setup your /etc/fstab and mountpoints in /media so you can see your NTFS filesystems in Places> Computer.
<mrkoje> hey!! I finally got 6.06 up and running on my main PC boys!! 2gb ram 3.4Ghz beauty! 24" mon... ATI prop drivers installed running at a good 1920x1200
<polpak> Warbo, NTFS writing is not stable and may damage the partition. Fat32 writing should be fine under linux
<mrkoje> I'm happy now
<BCK> ok
<ardchoille> mrkoje: yay!
<compengi> for nvidia driver should i download for linux IA32, or FreeBSD?
<mrkoje> man it has been a while since I have been in this room
<Pelo> BCK  disk mounter, it's just the one file
<Warbo> polpak: Exactly why I was asking. I was wondering why it would warn you not to write to NTFS, when it has to explicitly added by the user anyway
<tiagoboldt> mrkoje: you've got a home cinema xD 24"?? *G*
<Pelo> dck want it ?
<mrkoje> tiagoboldt, no it is just one of those Dell 24's
<Warbo> mrkoje: That's about minimum specs for Vista :)
<Ng> compengi: are you quite sure you don't want to use the version of the nvidia driver that's already in ubuntu?
<tiagoboldt> Warbo: LOLxD
<mrkoje> Warbo, ya I know... good thing I will not be trying that out
<ardchoille> mrkoje: lol
<mrkoje> well I might try it out but I don't have any plans on buying it when they take every ones beta privledges away so they can sell it
<BCK> Warbo:  just cant view windows partition
<compengi> and why is that Ng
<buzzed> fyi: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_flash_player
<BCK> nevermind
<BCK> ill live without
<compengi> isn't new driver better
<mrkoje> ME TOO!
<Ng> compengi: it's just that it's considerably easier to use the one in ubuntu rather than nvidia's own installer :)
<Ng> !tell compengi about nvidia
<tiagoboldt> same here.. ubuntu on the laptop, XP on the desktop for the family
<ic56> ECK: are you ignoring me or just blind?
<tiagoboldt> for now.. :D
<FWO> i played a divx x movie on a disk
<ic56> BCK: are you ignoring me or just blind?
<FWO> the sound was waaaay off
<jenda-lappy> What happens when you mistype your password in the login screen several times?
<FWO> is there a way to fix that
<Warbo> FWO: Are you using Gstreamer (default Totem movie player) in Breezy?
<Ng> FWO: does it happen with all movies or just that one?
<polpak> jenda-lappy, it doesn't log you in..
<BCK> ic56: havent seen what you have typed let me scroll up
<FWO> warbo yes i think so
<Khamael> is there anything like bitlord for linux/ubuntu?
<polpak> FWO, did you install totem-xine?
<Ng> FWO: most players (mplayer and xine at least) let you adjust the audio/visual sync if it's just that one movie is made badly
<jenda-lappy> polpak, you don't say :) Nothing else? no lock-ups? And what about in the tty?
<ic56> BCK: sorry, my fault, I misread your nick as BCK.
<BCK> ic56: will try now :)
<BCK> yeh saw that :)
<BCK> np
<FWO> ng thats the only divx ive tried    regular dvds play almost normal a little choppy
<DShepherd> the buttons in gnome-2.14.2 are drawn initially with weird colours. How can I solve this?
<Warbo> FWO: OK, that is a problem with gstreamer0.8. Many people prefer to use the totem-xine package instead as that has no A/V sync problems (neither does Dapper's gstreamer)
<pc22> i just install ubuntu server but i found out its no GUI. how do i check if i have internet connection im on LAN static ip
<axisys> what is a visio like tool?
<polpak> FWO, you should read the restricted formats wiki. Particularly the section about audio problems using the codecs, and lag issues playing DVD's
<Warbo> pc22: ping?
<FWO> warbo is that in the packages thing
<polpak> FWO it explains how to fix both
<Warbo> FWO: Yes. It may be in main, but I think it is in Universe
<_bt> hey guys
<FWO> do u have a link polpak
<ic56> pc22: ping google.com
<bernier> hi, I'm trying to install MohAA and i get that error while running "mohaa-lnx-1.11-beta2.run" http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/719108
<polpak> !restricted
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. This page's intent is to enable you to play most non-free media formats that are not DRM encoded. Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats.
<_bt> how to add administrator user by command line ?
<iiiears> ifconfig or netstat <interface>
<FWO> warbo how do u switch from main, universe, multivers?
<Warbo> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<pc22> cos i yeah i dont have internet
<Warbo> FWO: They don't confict, so you can have them all enabled at once :)
<FWO> warbo alright ill check thanks
<ic56> _bt: sudo passwd  First you'll need to supply your own password to sudo, then passwd will ask you to supply a root password twice
<rohan> is it true that a recent upgrade to dapper horribly breaks it ?
<BrianG> anyone using ALSA and a Turtle Beach Santa Cruz and actually have them working?
<pc22> ic56 how do i put dnsserver?
<ardchoille> rohan: I haven't had any breakage and I update daily.
<larry> what command line programs does ubuntu have to configure xorg?
<rohan> ok, ardchoille
<_bt> ic56, i dont mean to enable root account, i mean the correct way to add a new user (any any group he may need) and have him be in the admin group (can sudo)
<rohan> was reading some comments on DW weekly
<ic56> pc22: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<pc22> ic56 how do i add/configure dnsserver?
<FWO> im gonna try my disk now...brb
<Warbo> larry: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pc22> ic56 now what do u add?
<larry> warbo: thanks
<niklas_E> is there any cd cover that you can glue on the cd?
<ic56> _bt: the easiest way is useradd.  Read its manpage for details
<Warbo> niklas_E: The Ubuntu CD?
<TiG4> --- How do I change a filetype icon? For example, if I have a certain type of file not recognized by Ubuntu by default and I want to have a special icon for that filetype ---
<_bt> thanks
<niklas_E> warbo: yes
<ic56> pc22: in the "iface eth0" stanza, add: "dns-nameservers  <IP number>"
<Kinetico> can someone help me
<tresoldi> hello people, I am trying to upgrade to (x)ubuntu 6.06, but I seem to have it an already described HPA boot bug (as discussed in https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/16610 -- its Ubuntu bug #16610), could somebody kindly point to me to any resources?
<Warbo> TiG4: If it is not recognised then search Google for adding a new MIME type. Changing an existing icon would involv going into the theme's folder and replacing the image file
<Kinetico> my cd drive will mount the live cd but nothing else
<Warbo> niklas_E: I have an "Ubuntu Propaganda" collection of images (including a CD stand) which I got from the Wiki
<niklas_E> ah, so it is on the wiki ;)
<ic56> _bt: yw!
<void^> !automatix
<Warbo> niklas_E: That was for 5.10 I think
<DShepherd> the buttons in gnome-2.14.2 are drawn initially with weird colours. How can I solve this? screenshots here http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i141/DShepherd_photos/?action=view&current=Screenshot-2.jpg , http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i141/DShepherd_photos/?action=view&current=Screenshots.jpg
<Kinetico> how would i fix that?
<jrattner1> Anyone have GNUsTicker running here?
<niklas_E> ok
<TiG4> Warbo, Basically I just want to change the Icon for a specified MIME type. DO i still do that in the Themes folder?
<EmprCezar> Would anyone know how I would make the volume slider in an application change a volume control other than PCM. The PCM slider doesn't control the volume on my card, but front does.
<SeanTater> DShepherd: I think I remember a similar bug in one of the "flights", are you sure you have final installed?
<Warbo> TiG4: If it exists (so, for example a Word document) then copy the theme from /usr/share/icons into ~/.icons (if it is not there already) then look for the image in the relevent size folder (MIME types have their own subfolder)
<_bt> ic56, next q! where is dns config stored ?
<Kinetico> i keep getting a message  from xine that says there is no input plugin to handle dvd but i installed libdvdcss2
<Kinetico> and my cd drive wont even mount audio cd's
<DShepherd> SeanTater: yes I do -- lsb_release -a = Description:    Ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<pc22> ic56 not dnsnameservers
<ic56> _bt: what do you mean by dns config?  Are you running your own dns server?
<jenda-lappy> void^, what would you like to know about automatix?
<pc22> just dns server
<SeanTater> Kinetico: did you install libdvdread3 installed also?
<damned> hi all. does anybody have evo-2.6 new-mail-notification plugin working?
<Kinetico> no
<TiG4> Warbo, Let me give you my specific example. I have a filetype .rb which is a REALbasic filetype. Now, it is not in the default MIME types, however i can double click on it and open with REALbasic. I just want to change the icon.
<ic56> pc22: what do you mean?
<_bt> ic56, no, i set up the network adapter by hand, i need to set the dns servers for it
<BrianG> no one can help me with my sound problem for like 3 weeks now..
<Warbo> TiG4: If they currently come up with NO icon (Linux doesn't recognise it) then you can assign an icon to a specific file extension (but I am trying to add new automagically detected types myself)
<_bt> im not using X
<Kinetico> just apt-get install libdvdread3?
<DShepherd> SeanTater: and It only started happening when I upgraded to gnome 2.14.2
<void^> jenda-lappy: nothing, just had to paste ubotu's opinion elsewhere :)
<SeanTater> DShepherd: sorry --
<TiG4> Warbo, So how would i add it manually?
<TiG4> Warbo, the icon that is
<polpak> Kinetico, you need to read the restricted formats wiki
<Kinetico> actually yea i do have it installed
<SeanTater> DShepherd: I don;t use gnome, I just thought i'd help anyway
<polpak> Kinetico, it explains how to get dvd playback working
<Kinetico> im having a problem with my cd drive polpak
<jenda-lappy> void^,  OK :-)
<Kinetico> it wont mount any cd's but the live install
<Warbo> TiG4: Erm, I found a page on Google last week, but dismissed it since it was based on file extensions (which I am trying to delete)
<polpak> <Kinetico> i keep getting a message  from xine that says there is no input plugin to handle dvd but i installed libdvdcss2
<DShepherd> SeanTater: oh ok. What driver are you using? graphics driver that is?
<ic56> _bt: edit /etc/network/interfaces.  In the "iface eth0" stanza, add: "dns-nameservers  <IP number>"
<Warbo> !ati
<ubotu> http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI radeon 9200 & below supported by open-source drivers http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<Kinetico> that started happening after my cd drive took a dump
<_bt> thanks ic56
<Kinetico> it worked fine last night
<ic56> _bt: yw!
<blmartin777> I can't find flashplugin-nonfree?
<SeanTater> DShepherd: I'm using the proprietary Nvidia drivers on KDE 3.5.3
<Kinetico> everything was fine last night
<blmartin777> I have multiverse enables
<Kinetico> now my cd drive doesnt work and it says there is no plugin installed for dvd playback
<Kinetico> but i've installed all the updates
<DShepherd> SeanTater: I suspect it is the opensource driver that I use.. on gnome. (ati) . Thanks anyways
<Celestianpower> Hello - Sorry, but could someone look at this for me? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=199781
<Kinetico> how would i reinstall my cd drive?
<SeanTater> blmartin777: do the following in a terminal : sudo apt-get update
<_bt> ic56, how to specify more than one ns ?
<jenda-lappy> What can I do to disable my touchpad?
<SeanTater> blmartin777: that updates the list of available packages
<ic56> _bt: "dns-nameservers  <IP number> <2nd IP number>..."
<_bt> thanks
<nps> whats the acronym for ubuntu? ubu or ubn?
<Iam8up|lpy> ubuntu is a word from africa
<jrib> jenda-lappy: I disable it in bios, there is a way to do it in xorg.conf, but I am not familiar with that
<jenda-lappy> nps, there is none.
<Iam8up|lpy> means something like community of human beings
<nps> i know.
<blmartin777> SeanTater I have done that but it still can't find flashplugin-nonfree
<FWO> well i lost the divx movie i was going to test
<zubeen> ever
<Warbo> Celestianpower: I've just read the first message (the question) have you tried doing "killall esd" before running Skype or Audacity (they use crappy old OSS instead of shiny new ALSA)
<FWO> ill find it once i clean my room
<ic56> nps: since Ubuntu is a single word, its acronym would be a single letter -- U.
<nps> i know..
<jenda-lappy> jrib, OKey dokey...
<_bt> ic56, done that, done /etc/init.d/networking restart  .. no joy in name resolution
<wastrel> yay
<SeanTater> blmartin777: then do it again -- I installed exactly the same thing -- and I checked, It's there
<nps> i meant... something else
<nps> abbreviation
<ic56> _bt: this config file is read at boot time.
<nps> like debian is deb and knoppix is knop
<clandestino> Hi. Has anyone had success with using autofs and samba togheter on dapper? I have tried to follow the instructions I've found on the net but can't get it to automount the folders.
<_bt> ic56, thanks im done, rebooting
<sireliah> what is the command to check my current kernel version?
<zubeen> i am unable to mount my bluetooth dongle
<zubeen> please help
<FWO> i read some thing before about choppy dvd play
<blmartin777> SeanTater: I just did do it again but still nothing?
<_bt> sireliah,   uname -a
<FWO> does someone know how to minimize htis
<lilbit> what is the best barnone cd copying app out there for ubuntu?
<SeanTater> blmartin777: okay -- make sure you spelled it perfectly, as flashplugin-nonfree
<ic56> sireliah: uname -r
<blmartin777> What does you repo list look like. Mine mus be wrong
<jrib> lilbit: probably k3b
<Warbo> FWO: Turn on DMA?
<zenlunatic> how do you start gnome if you uninstalled gdm?
<sireliah> will i get better performance if i install 686 instead of 386? im on a 1.8 pentium M
<Warbo> zenlunatic: With an X server open, go into a console and do "DISPLAY=localhost:0 && gnome-session"
<blmartin777> SeanTater: could you pastebin you repos?
<FWO> warbo how do i do that?
<lilbit> jrib, but I am running gnome, will it still work?
<Warbo> FWO: Not sure really
<Celestianpower> Warbo: Okay, I tried that and no, he still can't hear me, and I can't hear him
<FWO> warbo haha okay
<SeanTater> blmartin777: How about I tell you the important one, because mine is different and made for updated version of KDE and such
<Warbo> How do you turn on DMA for DVD drives?
<jrib> lilbit: yeah, it will just load the kde libs
<blmartin777> ok
<Warbo> Celestianpower: Make sure NOTHING is using the soundcard, no media players on pause or anything, killall esd then start Skype
<SeanTater> One line should say: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse
<Kinetico> how do i reinstall my cd drive?
<SeanTater> blmartin777: One line should say: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse
<boricua> !info flock
<Celestianpower> Warbo: I have done
<Celestianpower> Nothing else running at all
<lilbit> jrib, ok, thanks
<boricua> there is no flock version for ubuntu?
<SeanTater> blmartin777: and the other: deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted
<Celestianpower> Warbo: Except ChatZilla
* HellDragon is away: TCE
<Warbo> Celestianpower: Try starting then stopping esd with "esd &" then "killall esd" (sometimes works for me)
<SVisor> There is no MC for ubuntu?
<boricua> !info mc
<ubotu> mc: (midnight commander - a powerful file manager), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 1:4.6.1-1ubuntu2 (dapper), Packaged size: 2073 kB, Installed size: 5952 kB
<Kinetico> my cd drive mounts the install and live version but nothing else
<SeanTater> blmartin777: got it?
<FWO> how do u turn dma on for a dvd drive
<Warbo> Kinetico: Use lsmod to see the loaded modules, then rmmod the CDROM one and modprobe it. That has reinstalled it, but I doubt it will fix your problem
<SeanTater> FWO: if you know how to do it with a hard drive, just replace /dev/hda with /dev/dvd
<Kinetico> im new at this
<Warbo> !dma
<ubotu> Direct Memory Access/Addressing.  It makes hard disks run faster,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<wastrel> yay
<FWO> seantater i have no idea what that means
<clandestino> anyone knows anything about how /etc/auto.smb workds?
<blmartin777> SeanTater: Thank I got it now
<Bassetts> does anyone know why the tm symbol doesnt work in ubuntu?
<SeanTater> ubotu tell FWO about dma
<Warbo> Kinetico: I just told you how to "reinstall" your CDROM, but also said that this will probably not help. Reinstalling will reinstall. Actually fixing will solve the problem :)
<lilbigman80> hi, maybe somebody in here has an idea. I just downloaded and installed the ubuntu 6.06 desktop version on a iBook g4. the installation went well but the system drops me a shell saying i do not have an root filesystem when booting. now i am using the live cd and can see /dev/hda but no /dev/hda[1-6]  with 5 as my root-partition. fdisk works fine on hda but there seem to be no mountable partitions... by the way i have a samsung hd (read 
<SVisor> ubotu: ty, will try to relook for it.
<ubotu> SVisor: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Ng> nobody juggles geese. stupid bot ;)
<Kinetico> how would i fix the problem Warbo
<SeanTater> ubotu tell SVisor about bot
<Kinetico> it mounts the ubuntu cd's fine
<Celestianpower> Warbo: Tried that - no change
<redguy> does anybody know why my ath0 wireless interface doesn't get it's config via DHCP on bootup, but it does get it when I run ifdown ath0 && ifup ath0 after booting? I have a auto ath0 stanza in my interfaces file. Maybe using wpa has something to do with it?
<Kinetico> just nothing else
<elknof3> hi everybody...  how can i check how many video i have assigned, and hom many is left for RAM??
<Warbo> Kinetico: Are the CDs written by a CD Writer, or from Canonical?
<Ng> redguy: could you paste your interfaces file to a pastebin?
<SVisor> Heh did not notice it was a bot :-)
<Kinetico> im not sure
<redguy> Ng: sure
<SeanTater> elknof3: "how many assigned", explain
<Kinetico> dvd's burned cd's purchased it doesnt read anything
<Kinetico> what could the problem be
<elknof3> SeanTater, Kb... like how many MB to video and to RAM, since i have and internal chipset for video
<Warbo> Kinetico: I was going to suggest that writable discs aren't showing up, but if you have tried regular discs as well then I don't know (BTW, have you tried mounting it manually? DOes it work or give an error?)
<SeanTater> elknof3: The video card decides how much memory it gets, it should say on the box. Even if you could see it there would be nothing you could do about it
<Kinetico> when i mount manually it says no media on disc
<redguy> Ng: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16011
<SeanTater> elknof3: with onboard, probably about 15 MB
<SeanTater> elknof3: or less
<lilbigman80> has anyone an idea why I only see /dev/hda but not my partitions e.g. /dev/hda[1-6]  with the 6.06 live cd (on an ibook)
<Warbo> Celestianpower: I am at a bit of a loss then (although I suffer similar problems when I make a Flash animation in Moho, which hogs the sound, then I want to preview it with Flashplayer in Epiphany, which also hogs the sound. When I am creating a soundtrack in Audacity it becomes unbearable :))
<Celestianpower> Warbo: Hmmph
<Warbo> !esd
<Celestianpower> Why would it just stop suddenly?
<_absolution_> I'm looking for a program like itunes....where I can transfer my music from my Ipod to the comp
<nny_>  does nayone know alot about software raid or know someone who does that wants to make some extra cash?
<Warbo> !tell Celestianpower about esd
<elknof3> SeanTater, when i configured it for 3Dacceleration i was able to decide the qtty for video, but im not sure if it works the same as win, cause in win, it takes from RAM, but not as sharing but as a totally apart resouce
<redguy> Ng: the # on the first line didn't copy...
<ardchoille> _absolution_: maybe gtkpod ?
<Warbo> Celestianpower: maybe that will help?
<AkumAPRIME> hey. ok, after install, the user name is not configured though, strangely, the pw is. what can I do?
<affan> i all... i just installed XUbuntu but the Menu (applications as well as the right-click) disappeared. and the font size changed too
<jenda-lappy> nny_, nice offer ;) but nope.. I'm a blank drive.
<elknof3> SeanTater, or at least thats what i thoght
<elknof3> thought
<Slyboots> AkumAPRIME, it would have asked you for a username
<SeanTater> elknof3: I'm not aware it;s possible for it to do that
<tresoldi> trying again after 20min: I am trying to upgrade to (x)ubuntu 6.06, but I seem to have hit an already described HPA boot bug (https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/16610 -- its Ubuntu kernel bug #16610), could somebody kindly point to me to any resources?
<AkumAPRIME> for the 3rd time, it didnt!!!
<AkumAPRIME> idk wy
<SeanTater> elknof3: even so, why do you need it?
<Slyboots> Uh-huh..
<AkumAPRIME>  but the fact is it didnt
<Warbo> Does anyone know a WM-independant menu program for displaying a menu when right clicking on the desktop (like Fluxbox) since I have Nautilus disabled
<Slyboots> How did you install it
<AkumAPRIME> ubuntu dvd 6.06
<AkumAPRIME> i386
<mystamax> for those that use wireless, do you use the networkmanager package? My wireless works fine now, but I'm wondering if I should upgrade?
<nny_> Warbo.. maybe something from xfce?
<SeanTater> AkumAPRIME: md5sum it
<lilbigman80> one last try: has anyone an idea why I only see /dev/hda but not my partitions e.g. /dev/hda[1-6]  with the 6.06 live cd (on an ibook). cause I can not install ubuntu...
<MeGaQuArK> Does anyone know about a problem with missing TitleBars when using XGL??
<AkumAPRIME> k
<wastrel> i'm installing gstreamer stuff
<redguy> Ng: any idea what might be wrong?
<Warbo> nny_: Basically all I want is the menu, not something embedded into a background (because I have ChBg going) so will XFCE's desktop cover my root window (I'm guessing yes)
<sireliah> how can i check to see if 3d acceleration is on?
<ardchoille> sireliah: glxinfo | grep render
<SeanTater> sireliah: what chipset (ati, nvidia, etc)
<Polibio> hello
<MonsieurBon> does anybody know gnormalize?
<sireliah> its integrated 915
<Warbo> MeGaQuArK: If you are using XGL alone then that may be common. If you are using Compiz in XGL then it shouldn't happen :)
<nny_> Warbo yeah
<elknof3> SeanTater, i'm trying to run epsxe (plastation emu) but it's been a challenge, cause i've been configured the video acceleration and all that stuff, but i just cant have the epsxe syncronized, like if i make the reolution too big, te sound gets slow and viceversa...
<SeanTater> sireliah: do what ardchoille said
<Polibio> how can I install smbmount in Ubuntu?
<Slyboots> elknof3 what GFX card do you have?
<Ng> redguy: just looking now...
<SeanTater> elknof3: how many MB ram do you have?
<sireliah> ok it says direct render is on. however i get unplayable fps in warcraft 3. it cannot be right
<elknof3> integrated 915
<Pandoheas> hello
<nny_> Polibio aptitude or apt-get smbclient
<elknof3> and 512 RAM
<Slyboots> Ah, no diea then sorry :)
<Pandoheas> help please
<Warbo> MeGaQuArK: (in other words make sure that "compiz --replace -gnome-window-decorator" or similar is in your session startup)
<Polibio> ok nny
<Ng> redguy: looks ok to me. the only thing I can think of really is that somehow the wireless drivers aren't being loaded (or the card isn't finishing initialising) until after the network init script is called
<Slyboots> sireliah, What about you.. what gfx card
<elknof3> SeanTater, 915 integrated, 512 RAM
<sireliah> slyboots i have intel 915
<SeanTater> elknof3: okay -- integrated cards are not made for any big games or anything, they barely do word processing
<Slyboots> Those are pretty rubish to be quiet honest
<sireliah> however i can play warcraft 3 in winXXP with graphics all the way up!
<FWO> seantater thanks dvds work perfect now
<Ng> redguy: the only thing I can think of to suggest is to put ath_pci in /etc/modules, but I'm really not sure it'll make any difference. One other thing to check would be if oyu have network manager installed - that may be blatting the original state of the card
<iiiears> sireliah - Cedega? the test a[pp says direct rendering isn't configured correctly. - Wish i knew what to do about it.
<SeanTater> FWO: glad to be helpful
<FWO> warbo ill let u know later how divx works
<FWO> gott a find the disk
<Polibio> how can I copy network windows directories into linux partitions preserving the files timestamps?
<sireliah> iiiears yes i am using cedega. i dont understand your statement. are you saying its cedega's fault? does this happen to you too? is it just warcraft 3?
<Slyboots> I didnet know Warcraft 3 was on Gentoo..
<elknof3> SeanTater, when in win i was able to run splinter cell, counter strike, and games a little bit weighted...  so i thought i could do the same with epsxe....
<SeanTater> elknof3: I do not see how that is possible -- but from here I;m not that much help anyway
<Warbo> sireliah: It really depends on how the card was designed. Many older cards have fantastic DirectX performance, but no support for OpenGL acceleration
<Slyboots> Uh.. Linux sorry
<sireliah> btw i passed all the tests on cedega
<SeanTater> elknof3: keep asking around
<elknof3> SeanTater, yeah thanks a lot anyway...
<iiiears> sireliah: Cedega complains direct rendering isn't configured. - It looks liike DRI is enabled in Ubuntu.
<sireliah> i KNOW my graphics card is capable, ive heard of ppl getting 90fps with quake 3
<SeanTater> elknof3: sometimes #ubuntu-offtopiv can be helpful too
<SeanTater> elknof3: sometimes #ubuntu-offtopic can be helpful too
<sireliah> iiears my cedega says i passed all its 3d tests
<wastrel> mmm sound-juicer crashes
<BCK> wastrel
<ic56> Polibio: you wanna copy a single file, all the files in a single directory, or a tree containing many nested directories?
<wastrel> yes my good fellow?
<Polibio> ic56, many nested directories
<Warbo> wastrel: Was that a Homer Simpson impression?
<iiiears> wasterl - CDEX with WINE. - sigh.
<BCK> what encoder do you use with sound juicer ?
<wastrel> Warbo:  no (confused)
<FWO> what is wine
<jabra_> what version of php is included in the dapper lamp install
<Warbo> wastrel: mmmmmm... confused
<AkumAPRIME> great, now its not even booting the boot disk
<SurfnKid> <o:=D
<FWO> i have xine
<wastrel> bck i'm trying to add mp3 based on the nice wiki instructions.  but the thing is crashing
<BCK> hmm
<ic56> Polibio: cp -Rp <pathname to root of source tree> <pathname of destination root>
<BCK> i have mp3 support
<BCK> but its encoding albums at 600+ mb a time
<BCK> whats wiki url ?
<Warbo> FWO: WINE lets a lot of crappy windows programs run on x86 Linux and (I think) FreeBSD
<wastrel> ah i had another instance of sound-juicer running in anothre workspace
<Polibio> ic56,  I have tried that but Ubuntu does not recognise a source path that is like this: smb://servidor-d7cbfa/
<wastrel> that's probably worth a bug report.
<FWO> warbo ohh thanks just heard talk of it and was curius
<BCK> wastrel: whats the wiki link ?
<BCK> ?
<wastrel> BCK:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping
<BCK> ty
<laurens_s> Hello, I have a small question.
<ic56> BCK: please use your [ENTER]  key less often -- send your entire question in one message.
<Definity> hi i just got a wireless card with atheros chipset and i cant seam to get iwlist to work or connect to any ap's
<Definity> well iwlist scanning
<ic56> Polibio: how do you normally access the files, to view them, on the command line?  What path do you use?
<redguy_> Ng: sorry, got disconnected
<FWO> alright im off to clean my room and hopefully find my movie
<Ng> redguy: looks ok to me. the only thing I can think of really is that somehow the wireless drivers aren't being loaded (or the card isn't finishing initialising) until after the network init script is called
<Ng> redguy: the only thing I can think of to suggest is to put ath_pci in /etc/modules, but I'm really not sure it'll make any difference. One other thing to check would be if oyu have network manager installed - that may be blatting the original state of the card
<AkumAPRIME> the ubuntu boot disk has a built in cd error checker. does it just run a md5sm check?
<Polibio> I see them on nautilus, the path is something like  smb://servidor-d7cbfa/jj  but, when I copy the nested directories, the timestamps are modified
<BCK> ok ic56
<Polibio> ic56,  I see them on nautilus, the path is something like  smb://servidor-d7cbfa/jj  but, when I copy the nested directories, the timestamps are modified
<redguy_> Ng: network-manager is not installed
<mrkoje> can anyone remember what the package is for selecting through a bunch of ubuntu themes and wallpapers?
<laurens_s> Hello, I have a small question. Can you boot the live cd, and somehow tell it not to use the (already existing) swap partition on the harddrive?
<redguy_> Ng: will try to put ath_pci in modules as you suggest
<Polibio> ic56, when I copy them graphically, I mean
<laurens_s> I'm trying to repartition the disk, and that's kinda hard with the swappartition mounted :)
<gnomefreak> mrkoje: gnome-art
<redguy_> Ng: the odd thing is that once in a while the iface gets it's config properly
<mrkoje> gnomefreak, thanks
<gnomefreak> yw\
<AkumAPRIME> the ubuntu boot disk has a built in cd error checker. does it just run a md5sm check?
<wastrel> laurens_s:  you can probably tell grub not to do that, or just use swapoff on the command line after you boot mebby
<affan> Hi all, how do i fire the terminal program in Xubuntu using the Run Command... dialog? I have lost the menu. thanks
<jrib> laurens_s: swapoff -a
<laurens_s> Gnopme partition editor hangs if I disable the swap partition from the interface
<IsaacKlinger> Hi, I'm using ml-sensors and fanconfig, but I can't change the speed of my fan.
<redguy_> Ng: I was also thinking of deferring the dhclient, perhaps by putting a pre-up sleep 10 line in the interfaces files
<laurens_s> jrib: so open a terminal , enter swapoff -a should do the trick? I'll try!
<billybennett> Hey guys I lost my sound in Flash Videos... any idea why?
<laurens_s> thanks so far :)
<IsaacKlinger> I'm using a Gigabyte K8NS Pro 939 motherboard.
<Ng> redguy_: it's not ideal, but that would be an interesting test
<jrib> laurens_s: yeah, i think that worked for me
<Draconicus> I've installed xubuntu-desktop. In XFCE, there is no background or desktop of any kind. Does anyone have an idea as to what could be wrong?
<Definity> hi i just got a wireless card with atheros chipset and i cant seam to get "iwlist scanning" to work or connect to any ap's
<IsaacKlinger> It detects the sensors and the fans just fine, but I can't control the speed of the fan.
<reclusivemonkey> billybennett: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=199289
<pikolo> how can I upgrade from hoary to breezy?
<pikolo> or 6.06
<pikolo> ?
<jrib> ubotu: tell pikolo about upgrade
<ic56> Polibio: cp works on things accessible through the filesystem.  For that matter, most unix tools work that way.  Nautilus is letting you access network filesystems without mounting them.  Ask in the channel how to mount an SMB share in Ubuntu.  Once that's done, then you can use the command I gave you.
<laurens_s> jrib: booting now, will keep y'all posted.
<pikolo> 10x
<zipper> 22
<zipper> argh
<Polibio> ic56, thanks :)
<zipper> can someone make me an "at" sign please so i can copy/paste it?
<laurens_s> @
<zipper> thanks
<laurens_s> no problem :)
<laurens_s> zipper: what's the problem? Keyboardlayout wrong?
<zipper> for some reason, all my keys works fine, except "Alt Gr"
<zipper> but it's xgl related
<CurtisB> ubotu: tell CurtisB about upgrade
<ic56> Polibio: on the other hand, maybe Nautilus can be told to preserve filestamps -- Try going through its menus to see if there's anything useful.  That's the problem with GUIs: in order to stay simple, they provide few options.
<billybennett> reclusivemonkey, I'll brb
<zipper> so not really a question for this channel
<Sapholin> Good afternoon #ubuntu
<reclusivemonkey> does anyone here use OGMRip?
<Bassetts> does anyone know why the tm symbol doesnt work in ubuntu?
<Polibio> ic56, I tried the GUI of nautilus but didn't find anything about preserving timestamps :(
<CurtisB> 'ello Sapholin
<ic56> Polibio: bummer.  good luck.
<Sapholin> Maybe one of you could help me with an issue. It seems that my audio is delayed by about a second or two in some applications
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@6-116.34-65.swfla.res.rr.com]  by gnomefreak
<Sapholin> the sound is onboard, nvidia nforce
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Sapholin> nforce 2, pardon
<Draconicus> Nice job, guys. Somebody wanted to know how to upgrade, and not a single person bothered to do !upgrade. I wasn't in the room.
<affan> Does anybody know what is the name of the terminal program in Xubuntu? Thanks
<CurtisB> Sapholin - what are some cases where you get delay (warning, I'm no expert)
<Noeve> Evening. I'm running Ubuntu on an Acer 1692 WLMi, but it won't detect the DHCP and I can't get the internet to work no matter what I do. Do you have any ideas ?
<compengi> does ubuntu has supports multi-language
<laurens_s> noeve: are the drivers loaded?
<MarcN> affan: xterm
<eugman> compengi, yes. What language do you speak?
<Noeve> laurens_s, seems so, yes.
<Sapholin> I particularily notice it in games, but let's say, in DROD, or Darwinia, there's a short delay from when the sound should play, and when it actually does
<Draconicus> xubuntu-desktop lacks a desktop. What gives?
<abhijeet> can anybody suggest a good java ide for linux
<iiiears> Change - Nautilus - To show URL path instead of block named path?
<MarcN> affan: which is code that may be older than you are ;-)
<laurens_s> noeve: any weird messages from dmesg?
<affan> thanks MarcN
<wastrel> bye folks <3
<Noeve> laurens_s, the card is detected fine, but it just won't recognise that I'm connected to a network.
<compengi> arabic
<meand1> I am trying to install Opera 8.5 and get this message: dependency is not satisfiable: xlib6g|xlibs. Any ideas?
<Noeve> laurens_s, I don't think so, but not being a top Linux geek, I'm unsure. A friend checked, he said dmesg looked fine.
<laurens_s> noeve: Does it detect the networkcable? Or is it wireless?
<abhijeet> can anybody suggest a good java ide for linux
<affan> MarcN: i missed it after moving from my Gentoo to Xubuntu
<CurtisB> Sapholin - is this new since upgrading to Dapper? (or, what version are you running anyway?)
<Definity> hi i just got a wireless card with atheros chipset and i cant seam to get "iwlist scanning" to work or connect to any ap's?
<richee> hi
<eugman> compengi, Give me a moment to check if there is a support channel in arabic.
<laurens_s> abhijeet: try eclypse
<billybennett> reclusivemonkey, I did what the page said but still no sound for flash
<Lisoe> uhm ... how do you remove directories in a terminal?
<Noeve> laurens_s, it's a cable. It tried detecting the connection during install and failed, so I told it I'd install it later. Still won't work.
<Sapholin> CurtisB: Dapper Drake 6.06, and I've just switched from Windows to Ubuntu
<reclusivemonkey> billybennett: does the rest of your sound work?
<Sapholin> A new convert so to speak
<compengi> lol eugman
<billybennett> yeah
<meand1> should I suspect Opera or ubuntu?
<laurens_s> noeve: have you checked on launchpad if it's a known problem?
<reclusivemonkey> billybennett: did you close all instances of firefox?
<Noeve> laurens_s, no, could you point me to it ?
<compengi> eugman i don't need a support i'm asking if i can type with arabic
<billybennett> reclusivemonkey, I even restarted :P
<Noeve> laurens_s, I've checked multiple forums over and over.
<reclusivemonkey> billybennett: sorry then i can't help you any further
<laurens_s> noeve: go to http://launchpad.org
<eugman> Oh, wasn't sure which kind you meant. In that case I think so.
<Lisoe> how do you remove directories in a terminal?
<compengi> how can i know for sure
<billybennett> thanks anyways reclusivemonkey
<reclusivemonkey> does anyone here use OGMRip
<laurens_s> noeve: sorry: launchpad.net
<laurens_s> noeve: that's the official ubuntu bugtracker
<eugman> There is deinfitely language support listed so I'd assume so.
<CurtisB> Sapholin - I see Darwinia has a linux port, what about DROD, are you running it native or under WINE?
<haploid> using dapper, having serious CUPS issue:  got the printer installed, the cupsd running, and a test page successfully printed.  however any attempt to use lp to print a ps file results in lp: Error - no default destination available.
<CurtisB> Lisoe - rm -Rf <dir>
<Noeve> laurens_s, thanks, I'll look.
<Api984> hello
<Lisoe> thanks
<Definity> why?
<Api984> i installed ubuntu
<Sapholin> CurtisB: Both are running natively
<Api984> where is MAKE???
<afflux> so, der fnord macht sich jetzt auch mal in die heia
<gnomefreak> Api984: build-essential
<Api984> im trying to compile a new kernel and some other software
<Chousuke> Api984: install the package build-essential
<Api984> is it on CD
<jrattner1> QUESTION:  Will native support for broadcom43xx (from kernel 2.6.17) be backported to dapper or will broadcom support not exist until edgy
<gnomefreak> Api984: yes
<AkumAPRIME> will running the built in cd checker be equivalent to runnun an md5sum check?
<Sapholin> CurtisB: It only seems to affect some applications. Video Lan Classic, my media player, isn't effected, for example
<reclusivemonkey> gnomefreak: I have installed build-essential but still can't compile OGMRip; can you help?
<eugman> Anyone know how to map ctrl-alt-del to system monitor?
<Api984> thanks
<CurtisB> Sapholin - do they have a way to configure the sound device? I.e. do you know if they use ESD, or ALSA, or OSS?
<Spec> jrattner1: i think the current kernel has native broadcom43xx support
<gnomefreak> reclusivemonkey: what aprt are you stuck on?
<Draconicus> xubuntu-desktop lacks a desktop. What gives?
<laurens_s> noeve: it seems there are 2 bug reports on it
<Spec> jrattner1: i mean, i use a broadcom43xx card without using ndiswrapper, so i suppose i'd call that native support
<reclusivemonkey> eugman: its on the wiki here http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper
<Sapholin> CurtisB: I do not think they have a means to change them, or if they do, I don't know of it
<Noeve> laurens_s, I haven't found them yet, can I ask for the URL ?
<jrattner1> Spec, yeh but i mean good support, not using BCMCUTTER to generate firmware
<Spec> jrattner1: is the support in 2.6.17 better?
<gnomefreak> Draconicus: xubuntu-desktop is a complete desktop enviornment
<Spec> isn't it bcmfwcutter? :)
<laurens_s> noeve: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs - I entered Acer 1692 WLMi in the searchfield
<jrattner1> QUESTION: What wireless card for laptop would everyone recomend? (That will work FLAWLESSLY) with linux
<Draconicus> gnomefreak: Alright. I installed it. The desktop doesn't load with my XFCE session. Just the panels.
<gnomefreak> Draconicus: what are you looking for to load?
<CurtisB> Sapholin - hrm, because about all I know enough to suggest is if you could change from say ESD to ALSA that maybe that'd solve the problem... Sorry, I'm out of ideas... Can anyone else help to explain or help fix a delayed-sound problem for Sapholin
<AkumAPRIME> will running the built in cd checker be equivalent to running an md5sum check?
<gnomefreak> Draconicus: the menu should be in upper left corner
<reclusivemonkey> gnomefreak: not sure what you mean by that. I want to install OGMRip, so I installed build essential, and tried to compile, but it complains about glib and gobject which I have installed
<jrattner1> Spec, extremely, its autodetected / set up
<crimsun> reclusivemonkey: but do you have libglib2.0-dev installed?
<gnomefreak> reclusivemonkey: grab the -dev libs for them
<reclusivemonkey> crimsun: thanks, I will try that
<roler> Is there such an app for x windows that will read a windows content, such as an image, and then process it into text? Like OCR or whatever it is called for scanning?
<Sapholin> CurtisB: Thanks for your help so far CurtisB, it's at least been of some aid.
<gnomefreak> reclusivemonkey: to build/compile you need the devleopment libs with the normal libs
<Spec> jrattner1: i shall try to compile that kernel later tonight on my laptop :o)
<Polibio> I am triyng to install a samba share to copy files from a windows PC preserving filestamps, but the command smbmount does not work, how can I install it?
<jrattner1> Spec, im just hoping it gets backported
<Draconicus> gnomefreak: I have to remove the menu and rely on F12 to right click. You see, I'm setting up this old iMac for use by my great grandmother, and I need to have a desktop, not only for a background image, but for a way to access the main menu.
<gnomefreak> jrattner1: what?
<gnomefreak> Draconicus: right click should give you menu
<laurens_s> noeve: have you found them yet?
<jrattner1> gnomefreak, kernel 2.6.17's broadcom support, (not t he whole kernel) cause as I understand thats impossible
<billybennett> Does anyone know how I can get sound working again in Flash?  It was working yesterday but I was dumb and followed a guide on how to fix firefox icons.. and well I lost my Firefox but I got it back now
<Draconicus> gnomefreak: That's only if the desktop is running. There is no desktop, and therefor right clicking does nothing.
<gnomefreak> Draconicus: if you have the 2 panels you should have menu in upper left
<Noeve> laurens_s, they seem to be unrelated. The first one is regarding Debian, the second is a boot problem.
<gnomefreak> Draconicus: reinstall it
<SonicChao> I was just testing Ubuntu via LiveCD, but cannot figure out how to connect to the internet. can someone help a complete linux noob?
<Draconicus> gnomefreak: I REMOVED the menu because it would be too complicated for my great grandmother to use.
<Noeve> laurens_s, the Debian one might be interesting, I'll try it.
<Ronz> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and see also !javadebs
<Draconicus> gnomefreak: How do you reinstall a virtual package?
<gnomefreak> jrattner1: i dont forsee the kernel being backported
<jrattner1> gnomefreak, any chances of seeing it?
<mrDaniel> got a problem with linux+acpi: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=199929
<Draconicus> gnomefreak: It won't reinstall the dependencies.
<gnomefreak> Draconicus: sudo apt-get install --reinstall xubuntu-desktop
<jrattner1> gnomefreak, not the kernel, but the broadcom support from it
<Ronz> !javadeb
<ubotu> In Breezy: j2re1.4 is in multiverse. In Dapper: sun-java5-jre is in multiverse
<Draconicus> gnomefreak: --reinstall will include all dependencies?
<laurens_s> jrib: I disabled the swap, but unfortunately gparted still hangs when I try to start it if there's no swap memory
<gnomefreak> jrattner1: i dount it  to be honest but way too soon to tell
<laurens_s> noeve: ok, good luck!
<gnomefreak> Draconicus: yes
<Draconicus> gnomefreak: Oh. Good to know. Thanks.
<Noeve> Thanks laurens_s. I'll be back in a sec if it doesn't work :P
<gnomefreak> doubt it even
<laurens_s> Noeve: hope it helps :)
<Ronz> how do i add multiverse in dapper drake?
<gnomefreak> jrattner1: give it time it hasnt been released to apt yet even for edgy
<jrattner1> sounds good
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Ronz -about multiverse
<AkumAPRIME> 0 checksums failed
<AkumAPRIME> no user name
<AkumAPRIME> wtf
<ic56> Polibio: "apt-cache search smbmount" found one relevant entry: smbfs.  Read the blurb with: "apt-cache show smbfs".  Install it with "apt-get install smbfs".
<iiiears> laurens - check out the gparted bootable iso. - very easy to use.
<SurfnKid> what the hell is a drunkard?
<AkumAPRIME> a drunk person
<Polibio> ic56, I'm going to try that :)
<nickrud> SurfnKid, a realist
<AkumAPRIME> often an alcoholic
<ic56> Polibio: good luck!
<Ronz> i <3 ubuntu
<SurfnKid> hehe these U.S government forms are funny] 
<jastafa> anyone else having problem installing flash and java?
<billybennett> Does anyone know how I can get sound working again in Flash?  It was working yesterday but I was dumb and followed a guide on how to fix firefox icons.. and well I lost my Firefox but I got it back now
<iiiears> lol nickrud
<SurfnKid> thx thats right
<nickrud> iiiears, heh
<amarokker> Hi, all- again :)
<jrib> laurens_s: hmm if gparted isn't starting at all, I'm not sure what would do that
<jrib> laurens_s: see fi there is any output in a terminal
<amarokker> is there anyway to get access to a memory card on a sony ericsson w810i
<SonicChao> Can someone help me connect to the internet  via wireless?
<amarokker> I can already see the fat32 storage area of the phone-memory- problem is with the memory card- any help?
<laurens_s> jrib: the system hangs, but I'll try to boot and start it from a terminal instead of the menu :)
<AkumAPRIME> ok, what does oem stand for? is it simply the gui installer?
<iiiears> jrib - mounted drives. - unmount them. - (unmounted all target drives before starting? - crosses fingers))
<protocol2> SonicChao, have you got network-manager?
<AkumAPRIME> because the text installer lets me create a user name(thank gods)
<SonicChao> protocol2: Just tell me where to find everything, I just starting using Ubuntu
<Draconicus> gnomefreak: Not only did that not fix the problem, but apt-get install --reinstall xubuntu-desktop shows only one package being reinstalled and 0 bytes being used even when I removed all of the original package files, rather than showing the 15+ dependencies. Any ideas?
<SonicChao> protocol2: I am pretty sure my computer supports it
<protocol2> you can find network-manager in synaptic
<jastafa> anyone else having problem installing java and flash with ubuntu?
<protocol2> just download it
<gnomefreak> Draconicus: it should xubuntu-desktop is a meta package
<zxc> How can I make it that Windows automatically boots from grub after 15 seconds
<billybennett> Can someone help me figure out why I have no sound in Flash?  Ive changed my DSP from none to AOSS and still nothing.....
<protocol2> that should help you with your wireless
<gnomefreak> Draconicus: it isnt a package itself it just holds packages in it
<iiiears> jastafa - Was the mozcontrol included somewhere?
<SonicChao> protocol2: But how do i get to it if i cant connect to the internet?
<jastafa> what is that?
<reclusivemonkey> gnomefreak: crimsun thanks for the pointers, I found some more deps that I installed, but still can't get OGMRip to compile. It configures without error now, but I get ogmrip-backend.c:1440: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 3 of 'ogmrip_codec_get_chapters' differ in signedness
<reclusivemonkey> ogmrip-backend.c:1453:5: error: missing binary operator before token "2" (and a lot more of course), sorry I can see you guys are busy
<AkumAPRIME> ty al
<Eleaf> Is there any use for Ageia's PhysX card in linux yet?
<AkumAPRIME> all
<Draconicus> gnomefreak: I know about meta packages, to a degree. Shouldn't it show the number of packages within the meta package, rather than just one, though?
* Eleaf scream
<Polibio> ic56, it works! many thanks!
<gnomefreak> reclusivemonkey: take a look at the readme and install files it should give you list of things you need
<iiiears> jastafa - Synaptic will tell you if it is installed.
<ic56> Polibio: yw!
<nickrud> SonicChao, do you have acces to a linux machine that's on the net? if so, synaptic will write a script you can use to downloaded the needed files
<gnomefreak> Draconicus: no
<protocol2> can you at least plug your station into a lan line temporarly to get the package?
<Draconicus> gnomefreak: Alright...
<laurens_s> eleaf: there's hardly any use for it under windows :)
<SonicChao> protocol2: No access to a linux machine on the net
<Eleaf> laurens_s, pffts
<reclusivemonkey> gnomefreak: yeah I used to install this no problem on Slackware, I have mencoder, all the OGM/vorbis stuff. ./configure completes with no errors too?
<Draconicus> gnomefreak: Why are 0 bytes used and no packages downloaded even after I did an apt-get clean?
<protocol2> SonicChao, maybe you can get the program burned onto a cd?
<Draconicus> gnomefreak: Even after apt-get clean and apt-get install --reinstall xubuntu-desktop, there is no change in the problem.
<SonicChao> protocol2: It must be possible to do it from ubuntu, is there something listed in applications?
<SonicChao> Or something to put in a terminal?
<bert> Can someone tell me what 'new in repository' means? Does this imply packages I need to install because they are an addition to packages allready installed?
<ilpum> n00b question
<ilpum> how do i install a .deb-file?
<SonicChao> protocol2: Should I install ubuntu?
<jrib> !deb
<billybennett> Can someone please help me figure out why I have no sound in Flash today?
<reclusivemonkey> ilpum: just double click it, it should install
<nickrud> bert, they're simply new programs added to the repos
<RabidSnail> ilpum:Are you running dapper?
<gnomefreak> Draconicus: im not sure than i would try using debfoster (iirc) to remove xubuntu-desktop and all its depends and try again thats not normal
<jrib> ubotu: tell ilpum about deb
<zxc> How can I make Windows boot by default from Grub?
<protocol2> SonicChao, if your station temporarliy had net access with a direct ethernet connection you could do this "sudo apt-get install network-manger"
<gnomefreak> damn forgot what i was working on :(
<SonicChao> protocol2: No access
<jrib> zxc: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and set the default to the number corresponding to windows (it starts at 0)
<bert> nickrud: thnx. I just asked because I have no sound from my headphones and found an alsa-jack in the new in repository section...so I was just wondering if that would help
<SonicChao> protocol2: I boot ubuntufrom liveCD and i dont get a connection of know where to find one
<ilpum> Ah that's right, dpkg! THX
<Draconicus> gnomefreak: Alright..
<affan> wat is the difference between apt-get update and apt-get upgrade? i want to install latest dapper-updates...
<protocol2> SonicChao, you might want to ask someone else on how to do that
<protocol2> im a newb myself
<gnomefreak> oh yeah
<gnomefreak> ty brb
<nickrud> bert, no, jack is a different sound server. I can see why it grabbed your eye, thoug
<SonicChao> can you help me gnomefreak?
<jrib> affan: 'man apt-get' will give you good explanations of the two
<Bck_0> grrr, sound juicer is encoding my mp3 files to sizes of 40mb or more surely a 3 minute song shouldnt be that large?
<affan> thanks jrib
<zxc> jrib: I'm in menu.lst I'm just confused about what bit to edit
<kdean06> I'm running a sendmail server, and for some reason, it it dropping the first character of the contents of /var/spool/mail/<user>. Since it doesn't know hwo e-mails are FROM it causes a lot of fuss and breaks. Does anyone have any clue as to WHY this would happen.
<gnomefreak> SonicChao: whats up
<jrib> zxc: do you see the line that starts 'default' and then has a number?
<iiiears> SonicChao - sudo  ifup eth0   ??  to bring an installed configured nic to life?
<billybennett> Can someone please help me figure out why I have no sound in Flash today?
<SonicChao> gnomefreak: I dont know how to connect to the internet via Wireless
<zxc> jrib: default		0
<SonicChao> gnomefreak: I have no access to the internet via ubuntu
<gnomefreak> billybennett: its a known issue please look at launchpad.net for the bug
<jrib> zxc: ok that 0 means that whatever is first on your list, will get booted.  Do you know what line windows is on in your list?
<gnomefreak> SonicChao: nope thats iiiears department ;)
<SonicChao> iiiears: can you help me?
<izm99> is there any way to have sound work in flash and also have rhythmbox open?
<gnomefreak> sorry iiiears lol
<zxc> jrib: no. 6 on the grub list
<nasso> does anyone know how i can change my screen resolution in a terminal?
<jrib> zxc: ok, so you would put a 5 there.  Since 0 is for the first line, 1 for the second, so on
<iiiears> SonicChao - I am batting 300 hundred this morning. good for pro baseball. darn awful for #ubuntu. (still a bit new to this.)
<SonicChao> iiiears: okay
<billybennett> gnomefreak, I've never used Launchpad what exactly is it?
<SonicChao> now what do i do?
<gnomefreak> !bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<gnomefreak> billybennett: ^^^
<affan> !apt-get
<ubotu> I guess apt-get is http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/apt-howto.en.txt (in depth) and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto
<gnomefreak> brb getting happy here
<reclusivemonkey> anyone got any clue about this error message when on a make compile? ogmrip-backend.c:328: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 2 of 'ogmrip_codec_get_chapters' differ in signedness
<jrib> reclusivemonkey: that's a warning, not an error :P
<reclusivemonkey> jrib: It still fails to compile
<reclusivemonkey> make[2] : *** [ogmrip-backend.lo]  Error 1
<reclusivemonkey> make[2] : Leaving directory `/usr/local/src/ogmrip-0.9.0/libogmrip'
<reclusivemonkey> make[1] : *** [all-recursive]  Error 1
<reclusivemonkey> make[1] : Leaving directory `/usr/local/src/ogmrip-0.9.0'
<reclusivemonkey> make: *** [all]  Error 2
<nickrud> Draconicus, you still trying to reinstall xubuntu-dependencies?
<jrib> reclusivemonkey: are you sure it can't be something else?
<Draconicus> nickrud: Yeah.
<scompa> I need help! I just downloaded ubunut 6.06. I boot it and when I try to install it (double click on Install icon) installatin window appear but it wan't do anything else, computer becomes extermly slov! Can someon help?!
<reclusivemonkey> jrib: not sure i follow you
<nickrud> Draconicus, I could walk you thru the interactive aptitude method
<Draconicus> nickrud: I'm not entirely helpless, but alright.
<jrib> reclusivemonkey: I mean, are you sure it doesn't fail to compile for a different reason than that warning
<erUSUL> reclusivemonkey: please use pastebin
<billybennett> gnomefreak, I still am not sure what I should do.  It was working yesterday but I followed a guide to fix a darn icon and it gave me a different copy of firefox so I got rid of that and re-installed Ubuntu's Firefox
<nickrud> Draconicus, it's a simple thing, start aptitude then find xubuntu-desktop, and hit enter
<scompa> Anyone can halp with installation?!
<reclusivemonkey> erUSUL: no idea what pastebin is
<erUSUL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<scompa> yeaaa
<haploid> is there any particular reason that ubuntu server requires the cdrom to apt-get install anything ?
<erUSUL> !tell reclusivemonkey about pastebin
<scompa> It worked in safe mode!
<Draconicus> nickrud: Got it.
<haploid> the server is 100 miles away, it would be nice not to have to drive over there to put in the ubuntu cd
<jrib> haploid: it is probably in your /etc/apt/sources.list , just comment the line for the cd-rom
<haploid> ok
<erUSUL> haploid: the cd is still in the sources file.
<nickrud> Draconicus, highlight the --\Depends line, just below Source Package
<reclusivemonkey> jrib: ./configure completes without any errors. I've installed all the deps that are listed on the OGMRip site, and all the devs I can find. It compiled fine on Slackware, so I am lost on Ubuntu
<CurtisB> I upgraded to Dapper, and the only real problem is that my Echo Mia (secondary sound-card) isn't working anymore.  When crimsun helped me with 5.10 I documented the process here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EchoMia and I've been trying to adapt that to Dapper, but it's not working out as smoothly as I'd hoped... I do think I correctly changed CC=gcc-4.0, and the drivers say they compiled okay, but they aren't installi
<CurtisB> ng properly :(
<jrib> reclusivemonkey: did it compile on slack with gcc 4 or gcc 3.4?
<haploid> ah, xcellent, thanks :)
<haploid> *excellent
<nickrud> Draconicus, um, by that I mean arrow down to it
<laurens_s> jrib: I tried to run gparted from the terminal, and it says it starts dumpe2fs, keeps on working some time after that, then hangs again :(. Thanks for your help, I'll continue some other time though.
<reclusivemonkey> jrib: I was using 10.2, not sure what was installed by default. Knowing slack, gcc 3.4 ;-)
<jrib> laurens_s: k gl
<laurens_s> jrib: Thanks! Bye!
<Draconicus> nickrud: Again, I'm not helpless. :P   I'm guessing I should mark them for removal? Should be fine as long as I stay out of X until they're reinstalled, don't you think?
<jrib> reclusivemonkey: try installing gcc-3.4 with apt, doing 'export CC=gcc-3.4', and trying ./configure, make, ... again
<nickrud> Draconicus, no, now hit shift L (reinstall) then g .
<SonicChao> Please help me set up the wifi card that came with my laptop. Iw dont even know how to figure out who made the wifi card...
<jrib> reclusivemonkey: I have to go, but gl
<erUSUL> SonicChao: lspci will tell you the odel of your card
<nasso> is it possible to change the x screenresolution via a terminal?
<erUSUL> model*
<erUSUL> !tell nasso about fixress
<iiiears> SonicChao - sudo lspci  will give you some info
<reclusivemonkey> jrib: thanks for that dude, I was just looking on the slack site. I will try thanks for the help
<Dial_tone> you don't really care who made it; you do care about what chipset it uses; which should appear in dmesg
<erUSUL> !tell nasso about fixres
<nickrud> Draconicus, inspect the list you see after the g , then if you are satisfied with the list, hit g again to go reinstall
<Jalla^> Question: how do I make my ubuntu-server auto-connect and stay connected to a specific wireless access point with encryption?
<nasso> erUSUL, thx
<SonicChao> erUSUL: I CANT connect to the internet
<erUSUL> nasso: no problem
<Draconicus> nickrud: Yes, I've used aptitude before for small things. I've just never played with dependencies in it. Thanks for the help, though. :)
<quiet> does anyone know if they are working to fix the 'snow' on the buttons for the Human theme???  Using the ATI driver here.. not sure if ti's driver specific.. but the review on distrowatch also reported the same problem..
<erUSUL> SonicChao: lspci is a comand you can run in a terminal
<scompa> Does anybody know how to install kernel 2.6.17 in Ubunu? Is there any tutorial or site?
<SonicChao> ok
<erUSUL> it will tell you what hardware is attached to de pci bus as wi-fi cards are
<nickrud> Draconicus, aptitude is very powerful, but obscure. I printed the manual a couple of years ago and kept around for reference.
<erUSUL> SonicChao: no need to shout...
<Draconicus> nickrud: Yeah. It's a handy tool. I just use Synaptic out of convenience, but aptitude is very nice. I might consider working with it more in the future.
<nasso> erUSUL, that didnt help me att all. i just want a simple command like "resolution 1024x768"
<SonicChao> erUSUL: ok
<nickrud> Draconicus, as best I can tell, synaptic can do all that aptitude can. I'm just used to the keystrokes
<billybennett> gnomefreak, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/29760 fixed it
<nasso> like i can do in system -> prefs -> screenresolution
<nasso> but i want to do it in a terminal
<scompa> How I can install new kernel in Ubuntu 6.06?
<scompa> Please
<Jalla^> I ask again. Anyone please help. How do I make my ubuntu-server auto-connect and stay connected to a specific wireless access point with encryption?
<Draconicus> nickrud: Ah. :)
<scompa> I need it to support my broadcom wi-fi card.
<erUSUL> nasso: Crtl. + Alt. + '+' should change resolution... as Crtl. + Alt. + '-'
<nasso> erUSUL, i want to use it in a script
<scompa> How do I install new kernel?!
<tiagoboldt> scompa: kernel.org
<tiagoboldt> download the one you want and read the readme, it has got all explained
<iiiears> scompa - there are some precompiled kernels available in synaptic.
<orn> I have a Dell Latitude laptop, and fullscreen 3d applications, such as games, don't stretch, so they only occupy part of the screen. Anyone know how to fix that?
<gnomefreak> billybennett: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/48125
<asad1> does anyone know how to make a program start up with the computer?
<asad1> like gdesklets?
<scompa> What is synaptic?
<scompa> I am new to linux...
<nasso> asad1, system -> prefs -> session
<tristanmike> asad1: System-->Preferences-->Sessions
<nickrud> asad1, System->prefs->sessions,
<Aprox_away> Synaptic is a computer program with a user-friendly GUI developed for the apt package management system used in Linux and other operating systems. Synaptic supports RPM- and deb-based systems after recompilation.
<nasso> i won ;)
<gnomefreak> billybennett: try restarting lol thats how they fixed it lol
<billybennett> gnomefreak, I fixed it with https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/29760
<scompa> Cool
<gnomefreak> ok
<nickrud> scompa, a very nice graphical package manager. Especially compared to when it started
<asad1> thanks!
<billybennett> thank you gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> billybennett: yw
<reclusivemonkey> no luck with GCC-3.4, I still can't get OGMRip to compile
<scompa> Where I can gat synaptic and how do I install kernel with that?
<tiagoboldt> scompa: synaptics is already installed with ubuntu
<scompa> that good news :)
<tiagoboldt> Menu System->administration->synaptics
<scompa> Thank you
<scompa> It's now on 56% of installation....
<tiagoboldt> and you've got there lot's of things to install and uninstall to your system:)
<nickrud> reclusivemonkey, do you have the dev packages installed for mplayer, oggenc and lame? (first look at the web page)
<iiiears> Systewm >> Administration >> Synaptic Package Manager.  (in the taskbar.)
<CurtisB> I upgraded to Dapper, and the only real problem is that my Echo Mia (secondary sound-card) isn't working anymore.  When crimsun helped me with 5.10 I documented the process here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EchoMia and I've been trying to adapt that to Dapper, but it's not working out as smoothly as I'd hoped... I do think I correctly changed CC=gcc-4.0, and the drivers say they compiled okay, but they aren't installi
<CurtisB> ng properly :(
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by ChanServ
<Xaero_Vincent> 2.6.17 kernel is available via synaptic?
<scompa> Where can I ga kernel that I can install with synaptic?
<tiagoboldt> nop,just 2.6.15
<green_earz> asad1: you can put its startup command in .xsession  file in your home dir
<Jalla^> I ask again. Anyone please help. How do I make my ubuntu-server auto-connect and stay connected to a specific wireless access point with encryption?
<tiagoboldt> scompa: use the search in synaptics
<nickrud> reclusivemonkey, you've just gotta identify the dev package for each compile failure. grunt work.
<neutrinomass> Xaero_Vincent: No. Features may be backported to 2.6.15 but 2.6.17 won't make it to the dapper repos ...
<scompa> Ups... I need 2.5.17...
<scompa> *2.6.17
<Lobster> n8
<nickrud> green_earz, no, for gnome it is ~/.gnomerc
<reclusivemonkey> nickrud: Or go back to slack, where compiling apps is simple...
<green_earz> ok
<Xaero_Vincent> scompa.. try using Archlinux then... they use the latest kernel always
<NoUse> !kernelcompile
<ubotu> You will probably find info about this at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<nickrud> reclusivemonkey, I'd guess that would be because slack always comes with headers, since it's designed for compilling type dude/dudets
<iiiears> lol nickrud.
<neutrinomass> scompa: For the bcm driver support maybe?
<reclusivemonkey> nickrud: Yeah, I guess. No mplayer/mencoder devs I can see. looking for oggenc now
<nasso> does anyone know how i can kill gnome-panel and make sure it stays killed? with a command...
<nasso> i dont want it to restart
<scompa> yes
<reclusivemonkey> no vorbis-tools dev either...
<gnomefreak> nasso: kill -9 pid   i think will replace pid with the pid
<gnomefreak> nasso: im fairly sure it will stay gone than but not positive
<NoUse> nasso are you running gnome?
<nickrud> nasso, to make sure it's dead, System-Prefs-Sessions, look for it in the current sessions tab, and change the style from restart to normal. Then kill
<nasso> gnomefreak, it restarted
<scompa> Yes, for broadcom wi-fi....
<neutrinomass> scompa: Lots of people have been inquiring about this today here.... try opening a bug at launchpad against linux-source-2.6.15 and get people to confirm it ...
<gnomefreak> nasso: sorry
<nasso> NoUse, yes i am
<tiagoboldt> nasso: gnome will restart it always, you've got to get a way to disable it
<neutrinomass> scompa: Sorry, have to leave now ....
<nasso> im looking for a way to excecute a command in a script that kills gnome-panel.. execute som other commands and then start it again
<j1p> has anyone installed E17 on dapper yet?
<DShepherd> hey
<nasso> nickrud, will look into it, thx
<asad1> hey you all, i am still having problems getting gdesklets to start up when my machine does, how do i edit select it on session manager correctly?
<nickrud> nasso, you have a very odd script in mind ;)
<tiagoboldt> rotfl
<nickrud> asad1, add it to the startup programs tab of the sessions preference
<tiagoboldt> nasso: can't you just restart it in the end?:s
<Xaero_Vincent> scompa: I tried compiling my own kernel for Ubuntu but it only screwed things up the internet wasnt working, etc.. the ubuntu kernel has alot of modifications... so a vanilla one might be problematic.
<tristanmike> asad1: I'm assuming you just add the command "gdesklets" to the "Startup Programs" tab
<scompa> Do I need any toold that doesn't come with ubunut 6.06 to compile 2.6.17 kernel?
<scompa> *tools
<asad1> tristanmike, that's it. i feel silly. :(
<nasso> nickrud, nah.. i want to change my screenresolution to use my tvout. if i lower my the screenres everything in the gnome-panel cant fit anymore and gets all mixed up. i have to rearrange it every time
<tristanmike> asad1: you shouldn't :)
<nasso> and i dont want a gnome-panel when i use tvout
<MrRio_> scompa: build-essential and kernel-source-*
<asad1> what about this silly question? is there a way to bring terminal up using a key command?
<nickrud> nasso, ah. Yes, that is a very good reason to kill gnome panel
<Xaero_Vincent> scompa: use ndiswrapper fir biw
<Xaero_Vincent> for now*
<reclusivemonkey> is there anywhere you can request programs be added to the ubuntu repositories?
<zybrid> Is there an asterix/trixbox channel on freenode?
<nasso> i want a script that changes screenres and sets tvout on and kills gnome-panel and i want another script that sets everything back to normal again
<luxifer1979> hi
<scompa> I used ndiswrapper for some time in slackware... Looks like I'll have to use it in Ubunut too, at least until 2.6.17 becomes available at synaptics...
<DShepherd> my gnome buttons are being painted with weird colours <a href="http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i141/DShepherd_photos/?">Screenshots.jpg</a> and <a href="http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i141/DShepherd_photos/?">Screenshot-2.jpg</a> are screenshots. can anyone help me to rectifiy this problem
<tristanmike> asad1: you could try "alt+f2" to bring up the run dialog and type "gnome-terminal" to bring it up
<luxifer1979> where can I find a list of what comes with ubuntu amd64?
<nasso> nickrud, the "restart -> normal" thing in sessions worked
<nasso> thx
<Xaero_Vincent> scompa: your new to linux but were using slackware?
<asad1> thanks tristamike
<crimsun> luxifer1979: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<luxifer1979> thx! ;)
* jrattner1 wishes that native support for broadcom from 2.6.17 would be back-ported to dapper : (
<nickrud> nasso, yw. Long term, I'm thinking you may have to make provisions for gnome expecting gnome-panel to respawn, but you'll have to cross that bridge when it shows up
<scompa> Xaero, yes, I used it for aobut 10 days :)
<nasso> nickrud, well. it is easy to start up manually :)
<iiiears> nickrud - Is there a solution in gconf-editor??
<Xaero_Vincent> scompa: thats cool that a newbie can dive into a difficult to use distro like Slackware
<luxifer1979> there is no flash plugin for firefox (running ubuntu amd64)?
<crimsun> luxifer1979: nope.
<tristanmike> !tell luxifer1979 about flash
<nickrud> iiiears, none I know of
<CurtisB> I upgraded to Dapper, which worked great except for breaking ALSA for my secondary audio-card... anyone around that knows ALSA issues?
<SonicChao> IS it possible to connect to the internet with ubuntu with a Mini PCI Intel Pro/Wireless 2200BG 802.11B/G (Titus) WLAN card???
<nasso> how do i stop and wait for the user to press return in a script?
<crimsun> CurtisB: pastebin ``cat /proc/asound/cards ~/.asoundrc* && amixer''
<scompa> Thank you all people and bye, I will come later maybe....
<Sgeo> !tell Sgeo about branding
<rverrips> SonicChao: I have a similar WLAN card and it worked fine without much effort - What's the problem?
<SonicChao> rverrips: It doesnt connect
<reclusivemonkey> is there anywhere you can request programs be added to the ubuntu repositories?
<SonicChao> rverrips: How do i get a interface to click connect or something?
<Sapholin> CurtisB: There's a few posts about that on www.linuxquestions.org
<rverrips> Sonic: If you start a terminal session and ifconfig, is the interface there?
<SonicChao> No, but ill try it
<SonicChao> Ill brb
<martin__> hello all
<DoctorMO> clea
<orn> CurtisB: A friend of mine had problems when he updated his system because alsa got updated. Apparently a mistake was made and certain soundcards need to circumvent something. He has an IBM laptop, if that helps. Might need to check out your soundcard with regards to the version.
<DoctorMO> got a problem getting hold of the windows dll files to be able to open wmv files, I've followed the unofficial guide but no luck
<charlesg3> how do i go about getting the OpenGL development files (GL/gl.h)? (what package has this file?)
<magical_trevsky> hi, i'm trying to enable apache2 with ssl on dapper, but I can't find the apache2-ssl-certificate package that I need.. any ideas where I can find it?
<crimsun> orn: "a mistake was made and certain soundcards need to circumvent something" << ?
<CurtisB> orn - thanks for the info, Sapholin, you too! (Those might be mine from when I was on 5.10)
<crimsun> charlesg3: libgl1-mesa-dev
<mrDaniel> i have a problem with linux+acpi: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=199929
<rverrips> DoctorMo - Have you tried EasyUbuntu or Automatix?
<DoctorMO> rverrips: no
<NoUse> DoctorMO did you follow the wiki howto?
<i\o> how can I cut a part out of a wmv file?
<affan> hi all. My right-click desktop menu in XFCE/Xubuntu disappeared for some reason. Also my fonts are too small too. I cant see where to fix them. Any ideas? thanks a lot
<charlesg3> crimsun, hmm... apt says it's at the latest version, but i can't compile anything OpenGL (because it can't find GL/gl.h)... I can't 'find' it in /usr either
<charlesg3> am I missing something?
<crimsun> charlesg3: you need to install the package I just mentioned to you.
<charlesg3> apt says it's at the latest version
<rverrips> DoctorMo: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - It'll install all the files needed for viewing everything from wmv, divx, to dvd's etc.
<CurtisB> crimsun - I'm waiting on pastebin.... here....  http://pastebin.com/719469  - there we go!
<Eroick> why use ubuntu server instead of debian?
<NET||abuse> hey all... i got a real bugger here.
<tiagoboldt> Eroick: why not?
<crimsun> charlesg3: ``sudo apt-get --reinstall install mesa-common-dev''
<NET||abuse> somehow i got nm-applet to be able to link into the wifi stuff..
<Eroick> tiagoboldt: why?
<christos> hello, what package do i have to install to use alsaconf?
<DoctorMO> rverrips: I think my sources list is broken, which is stopping me, I've just tried to use Easy Ubuntu and it errored
<NET||abuse> i could drop down from the top tool bar the available networks
<charlesg3> crimsun, ill try that , gracias
<crimsun> christos: we don't ship alsaconf in alsa-utils.
<NET||abuse> now nm-applet can't see any network devices.
<affan> hi all. My right-click desktop menu disappeared for some reason. Also my fonts are too small too. I cant see where to fix them. Any ideas? thanks a lot
<NET||abuse> i tried remove and re-install
<crimsun> charlesg3: de nada
<NET||abuse> but on command line the card is working,, as in i can see
<NET||abuse> iwlist eth0 scan
<NET||abuse> and i get networks
<NET||abuse> trying to configure stuff for wpa-aes
<tiagoboldt> Eroick: they're simmilar, but, you can install ubuntu LAMP, a pre-installed server with apache mysql and php, 'ready to go'
<charlesg3> crimsun, sweet it worked
<Some_Person> I need a video/audio player a lot like windows media player for linux with visualilations and a setup simliar to v10/11 (totem sucks)
<crimsun> CurtisB: you mentioned a secondary card, but I only see one detected. What sound devices are being used [or attempted] ?
<tiagoboldt> with the minimum installed software, maximun optimised
<tiagoboldt> Some_Person: vlc?
<rverrips> DoctorMo - Easyubuntu will add sources of it's own ...
<DoctorMO> rverrips: I think it died trying to deal with the nvidia option
<CurtisB> crimsun - I have the on-MB sound which is what I use for regular output.  I also have an Echo Mia card that my wife uses to record books for librivox.org....  You helped me out with 5.10 and I documented it here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EchoMia which was enough to help me fix the card after a kernel upgrade, but now under Dapper I'm hitting a wall :(
<Some_Person> Why does Ubuntu rock?
<ubu_new> I installed ubuntu but now the graphic screen is not loading
<bsg> hi
<ubu_new> I have only bash
<DoctorMO> rverrips: I'm hoping it doesn't replace my sources because it's unsecure and always asks me to varify the packages
<christos> My sound card is correctly detected, in alsamixer everything is up, but I can only hear sound from my headphones in very low volume. any help?
<affan> ubu_new: try startx?
<Some_Person> and why wont mms:// work in rhythmbox?
<green_earz> Some_Person: because its built on debian
<bsg> my ubuntu is getting bigger and bigger when I install updates, os there any way to clean the system from unused files?
<ubu_new> affan, -bach: startx: command not found
<rverrips> DoctorMo - I don't have nvidia and can't comment on that options (sorry) - Perhaps try without it and see.  You could also try automatix (similar to easyubuntu) http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=177646
<eigenlambda> bsg: you need to look at deborphan
<affan> did u install gdm/jmd etc?
<Some_Person> how do i get mms:// working on rhythmbox?
<rverrips> bsg: Try sudo apt-get clean
<affan> kdm*
<kismet> how can I use update-alternatives to set my prefered program by command line without user prompt?
<bsg> ok
<ubu_new> affan, any ideas
<ubu_new> ?
<eigenlambda> Need to get 62.0kB of archives.
<eigenlambda> After unpacking 381kB of additional disk space will be used.
<affan> ubu_new: have u installed gdm/kdm?
<ubu_new> I have no idea
<eigenlambda> my guess is
<ubu_new> just did all the istallation
<eigenlambda> ext3 *sucks*
<eigenlambda> reiserfs >> ext3
<nickrud> Some_Person, I don't think rhythmbox has provisions for mms, sadly
<rverrips> eigenlamdba - why does ext3 suck?
<bsg> thx
<rverrips> bsg: you're welcome
<eigenlambda> because every single-byte file takes up 4k
<zquirm> If I'm using svn 1.3.1, should I be using the 1.3.x manual?
<zquirm> the book v1.3
<nickrud> zquirm, yes.
<crimsun> CurtisB: I haven't used the Mia; does it require firmware to be uploaded? (I haven't read the referenced wiki page because I'm very busy at work)
<eigenlambda> and then it wastes space for a pool of inodes as well
<affan> !gdm
<ubotu> affan: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<crimsun> christos: pastebin the output from ``cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer''
<nickrud> eigenlambda, is this relevant?
<affan> ubu_new: have u tried upgrading dapper?
<kismet> nevermind I've found the answer update-alternatives --set
<ubu_new> affan, this is the server disk installtion
<rverrips> eignlamda: I'm with nickrud, what is better than ext3?
<CurtisB> crimsun - understood... well to get it working in 5.10 was onyl a matter of properly installing the ALSA snd-mia, but even though I tried re-compiling ALSA with CC=gcc-4.0 (and it seemed to compile okay) it's not letting me get the module installed, for some reason....
<ubu_new> affan, how can I check that the installation is 100% ?
<haploid> xfs > ext3
<haploid> * > ext3
<nickrud> rverrips, depends on the system environment. ext3 is a fine generalist
<affan> ubu_new: oohhh.. .. .i know.. .wait a minute let me find the link
<eigenlambda> when i installed dapper, it was all like, you only get to install on ext3, but you can put /home on reiserfs if you want to
<Some_Person> I'm so glad i got my Linuxant working for free on 56k
<eigenlambda> ext3 is a waste of disk space, and it performs poorly at that
<hav0k> i need help from someone who has had success with the compiz set with an ati card... or anyone for that matter
<christos> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16017
<billybennett> why is ext3 bad?
<catch23_> hi, mdadm -E /dev/md2 complains that the superblock is missing, how can I rebuild the superblock without modifying any of the data on the drives?
<rverrips> eigenlambda - You sure you wan't install dapper on reiser (you'd have to select manual partitioning of course)?
<reclusivemonkey> is there anywhere you can request programs be added to the ubuntu repositories?
<Tomcat_> I use ReiserFS only, but that's more of a personal preference... the benchmarks are only a bit better than with ext3.
<eigenlambda> no, i might have wanted to a while ago but i don't care that much now
<ubu_new> also the screen is a bit shecking
<LjL> reclusivemonkey: #ubuntu-motu perhaps
<Ackeubu_> how to config hotmail for evolution?
<crimsun> CurtisB: under Dapper there's no need to export CC; the compiler version is identical for the toolchain and the pool packages. Which alsa-driver version are you using? Have you checked the 'alsa-source' factoid on ubotu?
<reclusivemonkey> LjL: thanks I'll try there
<eigenlambda> ext3 wastes a lot of disk space
<ubu_new> affan, it's becuase it is server?
<hav0k> reclusivemonkey: probably somewhere in the develop pages
<eigenlambda> it is important to people who still have 40GB hard drives
<affan> ubu_new: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingXubuntu this is for Xubuntu but u can use it for others as well.... also http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/xubuntu
<hav0k> i need help from someone who has had success with the compiz set with an ati card... or anyone for that matter
<CurtisB> ubotu tell CurtisB about alsa-source
<affan> ubu_new: yes i think so
<ubu_new> affan, thanks
<Bassetts> can anyone recommend a wireless laptop card that works well with linux?
<ubu_new> affan, and what about the shecking screen
<billybennett> well I've only got a 80gb on my laptop but I've never heard of people using Reiser Ive heard of it but other then that dont know anything
<moonunit> how do i enable support for .rar files?
<iiiears> evolution+hotmail http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=evolution+hotmail&btnG=Google+Search
<LjL> moonunit: install rar or rar-nonfree
<LjL> moonunit: (rar-nonfree handles more files, but it's, well, non free)
<moonunit> LjL, via synaptic?
<crimsun> christos: amixer set 'Headphone Jack Sense' on
<LjL> moonunit: via whatever package manager you like best, synaptic being one of them
<leafw> why in the world doesn't the packaged BitchX read out the ~/.bitchxrc ?
<FRbsd> did anyone have a problem with GDM starting a failsafe session rather than Gnome ?
<affan> ubu_new: u mean shaking screen? well that might have to do with X configuration
<Zambezi> moonlite, rar -x yourfile.rar to extract. x is better cause it doesn't affect subfolders.
<JDahl> reclusivemonkey: even if someone is willing to package it, it will take some time.
<hav0k> can anyone help me with setting up compiz?
<moonlite> Zambezi: ok :)
<catch23_> hm, anyone here know mdadm well?
<FRbsd> catch23_: go on ?
<LjL> moonlite: i think the Gnome File Roller will start handling .rar files too, once you have rar installed.
<CurtisB> crimsun - re: export CC, roger.  re: driver version, I tried with both the sources on /usr/src (1.0.10, I think) as well as the set that I used succesfully in 5.10 (alsa-driver-1.0.11rc3)
<reclusivemonkey> JDahl: if it arrives before Slackware 11 I may stick with Ubuntu ;-)
<Zambezi> moonlite, One tip more. It will be extracted in the same folder.
<affan> hi all. My right-click desktop menu in XFCE/Xubuntu disappeared for some reason. Also my fonts are too small too. I cant see where to fix them. Any ideas? thanks a lot
<moonlite> i'm popular today :)
<crimsun> christos: any luck?
<catch23_> FRbsd: somehow the superblock magic got wiped...  would there be an easy way to rebuild that info without losing data on the drives?
<christos> crimsun: no still the same
<crimsun> christos: amixer set 'External Amplifier' off
<CurtisB> crimsun - I don't have module-assistant, trying out the factoid now...!
<iiiears> affan fontconfig ??
<catch23_> FRbsd: basically, mdadm -E /dev/md2 says no magic is found....  only zeros
<hav0k> can anyone help me with compiz?
<christos> crimsun: it was off
<mrDaniel> is here someone with knowledge about acpi under linux
<mrDaniel> ?
<FRbsd> catch23_: what does /proc/mdstat say ?
<mrDaniel> i want to fix my dsdt
<crimsun> christos: not according to the pastebin link you gave me...
<LjL> oh about acpi, there's just been an acpi-support update, anyone know what it fixes?
<Seveas> %config channel plugins.myfactoids.database ubuntu
<Bassetts> can anyone recommend a wireless laptop card that works well with linux?
<Seveas> %part
<affan> iiiears: no it has to do with XFCE setting i guess... or XFCE theming... i m not sur
<christos> Simple mixer control 'External Amplifier',0
<mrDaniel> but: 8 errors
<JDahl> reclusivemonkey: I experimented with debian packages awhile ago for a pet software project, and it was actually not hard (if I can do it, probably most people can)... http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/ is your friend
<catch23_> FRbsd: the /dev/md2 array is gone...  basically, how would I recreate the array, if I assume the other drives are all faulty except for 1 clean drive?
<mrDaniel> which i don't understand: dsdt.dsl  1471:                     Name (_T_2, Zero)
<mrDaniel> Error    1080 -         Use of reserved word ^  (_T_2)
<christos> crimsun: the pastebin says Simple mixer control 'External Amplifier',0
<mrDaniel> do someone know this error?
<catch23_> FRbsd: can I state somehow to recreate /dev/md2 with 1 clean drive, and 1 faulty one that I won't add immediately?
<reclusivemonkey> JDahl: I have a baby on the way. I am doing a trial of Ubuntu coming from Slack; If I still have to compile, and it takes any effort, I'm off back to Slack
<FRbsd> catch23_: yes, follow this
<iiiears> affan - is there a gconf-editor equivalent for XFCE4?
<crimsun> christos: line 118. Mono: Playback [on] 
<mrDaniel> or in other words: do someone know a goos site about the specification of the intel ASL compiler and it's error-codes?
<LjL> reclusivemonkey: what is it that you need?
<reclusivemonkey> LjL: OGMRip
<ubu_new> affan: what is the root password?
<IsaacKlinger> I need some help with Gkrellm or lm-sensors.
<LjL> reclusivemonkey: i can compile it for you. well i can try.
<FRbsd> catch23_: mdadm -Cv /dev/md2 -l1 -n2 missing /dev/sdb1
<affan> ubu_new: there is none... u should use sudo
<reclusivemonkey> LjL: thanks
<FRbsd> catch23_: where this is for raid1 and sdb1 is your second partition of the second drive
<christos> crimsun: thanks a lot, I was making the changes you suggested from the asamixer gui,  everything works fine now, thanks again
<catch23_> FRbsd: is /dev/sdb1 the clean or dirty drive?
<HaMF> Hi
<bsg> where I can configure what is startting at boot?
<crimsun> christos: np.
<hav0k> bsg under prefs and under sessions
<FRbsd> catch23_: sdb1 is the clean one, the one where your data still is
<FRbsd> actually hold on
<bsg> hav0k: what do you mean?
<FRbsd> catch23_: you can still mount the clean drive with the data on it ?
<mindspit> hallo all! i want to uninstall glibc in ubuntu ... in oder for my apache/ISPConfig/php installation can work. can i ?
<rverrips> bsg: sudo apt-get rcconf and then run rcconf
<ubu_new> affan, when I try to install iapt-get install gdm - it writes me permission denied - are you root?
<catch23_> FRbsd: yeah, i can still mount all 3 raid 1 drives actually (only individually though)
<HaMF> i cant set the default sound card with the help of "gnome-sound-properties" everytime i click apply and start it again, the default sound-card is SAA7143 again and that's unforunately my TV card.
<Eroick> how big is a server install?
<HaMF> were is this configuration normally saved?
<FRbsd> catch23_: raid1 is 2 drives
<catch23_> FRbsd: could I even force all 3 drives to be "clean"?
<hikikomori> hi
<hav0k> bsg: under the main menu, then under system>prefs>sessions.  you can edit what you want to start up on boot... or at the begining of a session
<FRbsd> catch23_: use this them : mdadm /dev/md2 -a /dev/sda6
<hikikomori> how can i use secondary screen on ubuntu?
<IsaacKlinger> Does anyone know how to, for instance, echo 255 > pwm2, in the fan speed settings, without getting an access error?
<catch23_> FRbsd: well, i'm using raid1 with 3 drives :-)
<hav0k> bsg: but i guess thats not what youe asking?
<affan> ubu_new: try "sudo apt-get ......"
<hikikomori> is it possible?
<FRbsd> catch23_: where sda6 is the one you want to rebuild
<FRbsd> catch23_: raid0+1 then ?
<ubu_new> affan, I also don't think it is reading from the cd drive
<CurtisB> crimsun - okay this is probably a dumb question -- You should now stop all applications using sound devices and reload all ALSA sound modules. -- does that mean do the sudo modprobe snd-mia; sudo modprobe snd-intel0x8?
<bsg> hav0k: there is some of processes in rcconf, but not all I think
<ubu_new> affan, couldn't find package xubuntu-desktop
<FRbsd> catch23_: espresso, brb
<bsg> for example I want to disable LVM
<catch23_> FRbsd: no, just raid1 with 3 drives...  identical data being written to all 3 drives...  mainly because the data is rarely written, but read a lot...  more drives mean more concurrent readability
<affan> ubu_new: it wont... it will download from the internet i think
<catch23_> FRbsd: k
<bsg> or raid support
<ToHellWithGA> gnome volume manager freaks out a lot.  is that normal?
<ubu_new> affan, there is still no internet connection only the cd on the drive] 
<hav0k> bsg, ah, i gotcha
!lilo:*! Hi all. Just a reminder to Debian-related channels that may be switching networks: freenode channel termination policy ( http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#termination ) allows referrals from old channel to new for a week.... after that, it's most appropriate to update your project website to let your members know where the new official channel is located.... thanks!
<affan> ubu_new: u want GNOME or KDE? or XFCE?
<catch23_> FRbsd: if I wanted raid 0+1, I'd need 4 drives....
<ubu_new> don't care
<kblog> hi, does anybody know why i cant see anything if I play a wmf with mplayer / vlc?
<hikikomori> hi?
<crimsun> CurtisB: kill all the processes listed in the output of ``lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*'', then unload all the snd_ modules, then reload just the two you want.
<ubu_new> affan, what you prefer?
<dwt> HI there, can anybody give me a hint how I can find out which exact version of a driver linux is using? I want to find out if madwifi is used in the classic or ng version (dapper is used here)
<hikikomori> do anybody know how can i use secondary screen on ubuntu?
<hav0k> can anyone help me with compiz setup?
<jrib> kblog: do you have w32codecs?
<simian__> i keep getting attempted connections to port 5900 (VNC). should i be worried?
<rverrips> hey tohellwithga: not normal for volume manager to freak out a lot
<kblog> i can hear sound of this movie but cant se no images
<ztripez> i've got this home brewd shelskript i made and now i whant it to been executet everytime an user log or out... where?
<catch23_> I suppose I could do raid 0 with two drives, and raid 1 with the raid 0 and normal drive....  though that'd be weird
<affan> ubu_new: if u have a decent computer (good memory etc.) i would go for KDE/GNOME since that is more user friendly
<hav0k> kblog, it sounds like you dont have the codecs
<ubu_new> affan, ok so I need to install from start now?
<kblog> jrib: i cant find it in adept...
<affan> ubu_new: try apt/getting ubuntu-desktop?
<ubu_new> affan, I don't care if it is kde or gnome
<ToHellWithGA> also, now that i've moved /home to a new partition, do i just use the "custom partitioning" option in the installer to get that one to be /home ?
<jrib> ubotu: tell kblog about w32codecs
<ubu_new> affan, to write app-get ubuntu-desktop ?
<kblog> hav0k: so which codes do i need?
<jrib> kblog: they aren't there, ubotu should have sent you a link with more info
<affan> ubu_new: yes.. .with a sudo first
* momoru wishes that his broadxent modem was supported in linux.
<Eroick> how big is a server install?
<ubu_new> affan, invalid operation ubuntu-desktop
<affan> ubu_new: did u update apt get first? after editing the files like it said?
<bsg> thx for your help. bye
<ubu_new> affan, I think so
<arnold> bonjour, je voudrais savoir comment faire apparaitre ma partition fat32 sur mon serveur linux... merci
<ubu_new> affan, just not sure if it writes from the cd drive
<kblog> jrib: thanx
<jrib> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<rverrips> arnold, could you ask that in english?
<arnold> oh sorry
<affan> ubu_new:  yeah thats what i m not sure about either... how to make it read package info from CD
<hikikomori> hi
<ubu_new> so I will install from the beinning
<hikikomori> do anybody know how can i use secondary screen on ubuntu?
<hav0k> kblog, im guessing the w32codecs... i think you can find them under the restricted formats
<_absolution_> how does one instal a splash screen?
<affan> ubu_new: i m not sure if that will make a difference.. wait a sec.
<FRbsd> catch23_: so did it work ?
<hav0k> kblog: probably here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<arnold> Hello, I'd like to know how to make my "fat 32" appear...
<Eroick> does linux suppport WMA files?
<ubu_new> affan, ok thanks
<affan> ubu_new: i think i saw a link somewhere for a Ubuntu server install
<rverrips> hikikomori - you need to set up the second screen in xorg.conf
<jrib> ubotu: tell arnold about vfat
<catch23_> FRbsd: yeah it worked.  the array is rebuilding now.  thanks
<dwt> HI there, can anybody give me a hint how I can find out which exact version of a driver linux is using? I want to find out if madwifi is used in the classic or ng version (dapper is used here)
<_absolution_> well whats a splash screen?
<FRbsd> catch23_: cool
<udo> does anyone have install mutella for dapper?
<iiiears> dwt - sudo lsmod ??
<MetaMorfoziS> !qemu
<ubotu> rumour has it, qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=200357&postcount=1
<FRbsd> catch23_: make sure you update your configuration file mdadm.conf adterwards
<FRbsd> catch23_: also, how did it happen ?
<dwt> iiiears:  well - I get the name of the module - but how do I get the exact version?
<LjL> reclusivemonkey: that program does not compile. make fails with errors in ogmrip-backend.c that from the looks of them appear to be actual errors, not just missing packages that configure forgot to check for
<arnold> Hello, I'd like to know how to make my "fat 32 diviser " appear on my computer...
<affan> ubu_new: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06 this details how to set up ur network from a server install
<catch23_> FRbsd: i have no clue...  this is our backup machine.  I just decided I'd check up on it...  and realized it hadn't been doing backups for the last 30 days (bad)...
<chapium> Anyone here know an easy way to put ubuntu into "suspend"/"sleep" mode?
<ubu_new> affan, ok thanks
<chapium> for some reason i'm having issues with it
<chapium> :(
<iiiears> dwt - Okay, now you have done it. i am at the end of my knowledge. (pretty short road really. - lol)
<affan> ubu_new: do u want ur machine to act as a server or desktop?
<ubu_new> affan, server for zope
<dwt> iiiears: well, thanks for trying to help. :)
<affan> ubu_new: oh ok... then this should help
<reclusivemonkey> LjL: It compiles fine in slack
<dwt> Anybody else want to try to take the torch? <g>
<udo> i dont hear any sound i dont know why my system already detect my card
<dwt> searching google for "version linux kernel module" doesn't get me anywhere (sadly)
<CurtisB> crimsun - well, still no luck, but I have to go :( my family is starting dinner now.  in System Information I can see the card: Motorola DSP56361 but it/ALSA aren't cooperating so far... I'll have to revisit this later tonight or tomorrow.  Thanks for the help!
<LjL> reclusivemonkey: well, it doesn't here. anyway, if you want to try yourself, i can tell you that you need at least the following packages installed: libxml-parser-perl lame ogmtools mencoder mplayer libdvdread3-dev libglib2.0-dev
<ubu_new> affan, the only problem is that I thought that kde or gnome is already installed with the server installation
<reclusivemonkey> LjL: have all those installed
<LjL> reclusivemonkey: i tried with both gcc 4 and gcc 3
<affan> Hi Guys, I have a weird problem in XFCE. I open the Desktop Manager and click "Let XFCE Manage the desktop" and everything works ok... but then suddenly there is a flicker and the right-click menu disappears. Any one knows wat might be the problem?
<udo> i dont hear any sound i dont know why my system already detect my card
<FRbsd> catch23_: you might want to check logs
<crimsun> udo: pastebin ``cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer''
<iiiears>  ubu_new - sudo apt-get ubuntu-deksop (gnome) kubuntu-desktop (KDE) xubuntu-destop (XFCE4)
<scompal1> Hello people! Here I am on ubunutu!!
<FRbsd> catch23_: and smart status too
<arnold> ???
<simian__> i keep getting attempted connections to port 5900 (VNC). should i be worried?
<Gullstad> How setup a LAN-printer?
<jrib> arnold: ubotu should have sent you information about fat32 partitions
<airboy> hello
<affan> iiiears: ubu_new doesnt have network on the machine
<dwt> Well, thanks for trying to help! cu
<XiXaQ> what is gam_server?
<ubu_new> affan, e: invalid operation ubuntu-desktop
<reclusivemonkey> LjL: thanks anyway
<airboy> simple q: i have ns1, ns2 from my webhost where i buy my own vps server with ubuntu 6.06 which allready have webmin
<arnold> sorry i don't think he did...
<affan> ubu_new: u can get to the internet? did u configure the net?
<airboy> did i still need to setup bind or i can just add user and virtual site in apache?
<ubu_new> affan, no
<iiiears> ubu - one of those should do it. - gnome is what most are using here. - KDE is a bit prettier. but uses some ram. xfce4 will run on nearly anything and use less ram. (more challenging to configure)
<ubu_new> affan, how can i configure dail up?
<Gullstad> How setup a LAN-printer?
<airboy> and in godaddy i add webhost ns1 and ns2 right?
<jrib> ubotu: tell arnold about vfat
<jrib> arnold: check your private messages now
<affan> ubu_new: oh i m not sure about that.... i have never done that
<ubu_new> affan, but I am sure there is way to install it all from the cd drive
<udo> crimsun i have VIA 8237 with AD1888 at 0xe400, irq 201 i think the problem is the irq
<rverrips> Gullstad - What kind of LAN printer?  HP?
<hav0k> can anyone help me with compiz?
<crimsun> udo: the pastebin output would be more useful to me.
<Gullstad> rverrips: Yes
<LjL> reclusivemonkey: have a look here http://apt.cerkinfo.be/  --- no guarantees at all of course
<Magical1492> Can anyone help me with dual booting the latest version of Ubuntu (A Live CD install) and Windows XP?
<airboy> anybody plz?
<LjL> Magical1492: maybe we can. what is the problem?
<iiiears> ubotu tell Magical about grub
<udo> where can i pastebin
<iiiears> !grub
<LjL> !pastebin
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel! Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long pieces of text, to avoid disrupting the channel. You might also want to use the "webboard" package from Universe.
<Magical1492> Alright, I have a copy of Windows XP on a laptop
<arnold> ok great but actually I think the problem is in fstab....
<Magical1492> And I want to use this Live CD that I'm on now, using the Install utility (if I can) to dual boot with Windows XP
<LjL> Magical1492: that is possible.
<Magical1492> Can I do it without disturbing the XP partition?
<ubu_new> affan, thanks for your help
<LjL> Magical1492: if you have some free space on your drive that's not taken by any windows partition, yes
<hav0k> can anyone help me with compiz?
<affan> ubu_new: did it work?
<LjL> Magical1492: otherwise, the installer is supposed to be able to "shrink" your windows partition
<ubu_new> no I will install it from the beginning as normal
<rverrips> Magical - The installer will install something called GRUB in the boot space and when you startup the PC will ask if you want Linux or XP
<ubu_new> because I don't know how to find way to update the kde or gnome from the cd
<tempered> I want to run World of Warcraft and do Perl and HTML stuff.  Is the Ubuntu Desktop setup for this?
<ubu_new> affan, unless you will give me idea ;-)
<serverman> hey what is the room for server talk?
<LjL> tempered: i don't see a problem with Perl and HTML. i hear that WoW can work in Cedega (and possibly Wine?), but i have no first hand experience
<edneymatias> see ya
<Magical1492> Yeah, I've heard about GRUB, but I wouldn't know how to install it without disturbing my other partition, really don't want to reformat if possible
<tempered> thank you LjL
<affan> ubu_new: i know how to do it from synaptic but since u dont have GUI you cant use that.... maybe ask some1 how to read package info from CD using apt-get
<serverman> i need help with my server what room should i go to?
<LjL> Magical1492: you don't have to know, the installer will take care of that automatically
<rverrips> ask away serverman
<affan> ubu_new: there must be a way to install packages from the CD
<ccooke> serverman: What's the problem?
<iiiears> LjL - Cedega - WINE? - not so well. WoW uses DirectX and Cedega supports it.
<arnold> ??
<arnold> I don't understand...
<udo> crimsun this is the link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16020
<Magical1492> Alright, so if I use the Install feature of Ubuntu, it will take care of it?
<affan> ubu_new: can u see the GNOME/KDE packages in the CD?
<Magical1492> LIVE CD
<serverman> i just set up a LAMP but don't have very much experience with servers.. (this is my first one)
<crimsun> udo: ok, one sec
<LjL> iiiears: Wine supports DirectX too. it's just that the support is still a little broken
<ubu_new> affan, how do I do that?
<serverman> i would like to set my server up so i can edit it from my desktop
<serverman> i was thinking of using vncviewer or ssh
<crimsun> udo: are you trying to use the onboard sound device (Via, it looks like) as the default and not the tv tuner?
<LjL> Magical1492: by "live CD" i assume you mean the Ubuntu 6.06 (Dapper Drake) Desktop CD? if so, then yes.
<duckdown> Hey all.. Real easy question; I'm running a webserver from home, but my /pictures/ folder is WORLD READABLE (as oppposed to only be able to see specific links to .jpg's) how do I need to chmod that folder?
<Magical1492> yep
<ubu_new> affan, there is diffrance between the normal eddtion and the server eddtion if I want it to be server?
<affan> ubu_new: thats a good question :)... .i guess just browse the CD using "ls, find" etc.
<ccooke> serverman: So, you want a web site you can edit from the desktop?
<_absolution_> what's a good dvd ripping program out there???
<LjL> Magical1492: just make sure that you do *NOT* select the "Erase entire disk" option when then installer asks you which method to use ;-)
<rverrips> serverman: SSH is probably better, with that you can upload/download as well - Your desktop is windows?
<ubu_new> affan, I think it will be faster to install it all from the begining
<serverman> rverrips no both are linux
<Magical1492> Yeah
<Magical1492> >_>
<serverman> rverrips ubuntu linux both of them
<ccooke> serverman: that's actually very easy. Make sure you have the ssh *server* (openssh-server) installed on the server, then mount "/var/www" from your desktop
<affan> ubu_new: so how will that help? did u see an option to select GUI during install?
<ztripez> anyone know sshfs here? need to know how to remove the password asking stuff all the time
<AlinuxOS> hello all, where can I get my boot messages ? /var/log/somewhere.... Imean exactly that I see at boot.
<udo> crimsun i have VIA the default sound card
<rverrips> ccooke is on the money there serverman ...
<AlinuxOS> I have some error messages
<AlinuxOS> so I would like to investigate.
<serverman> ccooke im not sure that i have my server set up correctly because when i go to my routers menu my servers ip doesnt show up
<LjL> Magical1492: if you have some free space on your HD (i.e. unpartitioned space), the installer will ask you if you want to install there. if you have no free space, it will ask you if you want to resize your Windows partition so that it becomes smaller, and space for Linux gets created. in either case, GRUB is installed and automatically configured so that it will show a menu asking whether you want to boot Linux or Windows
<hav0k> does anyone know anything about compiz?
<ccooke> serverman: On the desktop, all you need is to click Places -> Connect to Server
<hav0k> and xgl?
<QPAD|W-DND> I was wondering how to boost the HZ to 1000 ? (Im using 2.6.12-10-686-smp, ubuntu 5.10 server breezy) Anyone ? (also, is this dangerous?)
<rverrips> serverman - what router you got, and can you ping the server?
<ubu_new> affan, no but if I will install the other cd - normal one and not server one it will be ok and there will be kde right?
<ccooke> serverman: can you ping the server from the desktop?
<crimsun> udo: amixer set 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' 0
<serverman> my router is a Belkin
<ubu_new> affan, or I will have to do it all over again?
<QPAD|W-DND> Anyone who could help me out with boosting the HZ to 1000 ?
<serverman> I don't know the static ip of my server
<dolmen> QPAD|W-DND, yes changing HZ is dangerous
<QPAD|W-DND> It is ?
<serverman> i havent set one yet
<ccooke> serverman: you'll need to set one, then
<serverman> ya
<QPAD|W-DND> Whys this dolmen, what exactly can happend?
<serverman> how do i do that haha
<crimsun> QPAD|W-DND: it's 1000 by default in Dapper.
<QPAD|W-DND> I dont use dapper.
<affan> ubu_new: if u use a normal Ubuntu CD you will get GNOME
<dolmen> QPAD|W-DND, if you want more speed, upgrade to dapper
<serverman> ccooke i have been trying to figure out how to do that but havening trouble
<ubu_new> affan, and it will be good to be server?
<QPAD|W-DND> dolmen, does dapper work good for game-servers?
<crimsun> QPAD|W-DND: just so you know, it was dropped to 250 in Edgy.
<roler> is the Intel Core Duo considered a Pentium M or a Pentium 4? in the cpu setup of 2.6.17?
<ccooke> serverman: does your server have a graphical login or only text?
<tempered> dapper is a lamp servcer?
<serverman> ccooke only text
<tiagoboldt> tempered: it could be installed like that
<affan> ubu_new: i am not sure about this... ask the public... i think it should be ok... you might have to install a few more apps or make some changes after wards
<ccooke> serverman: okay, then. You'll need to edit (using sudo) /etc/network/interfaces
<dolmen> QPAD|W-DND, don't know for game servers.
<ccooke> serverman: I'm guessing you don't know how to use vi, yes?
<dolmen> QPAD|W-DND, but dapper is generally faster
<ubu_new> affan, ok thanks for your help bye for now
<QPAD|W-DND> dolmen oh well, is there a way to boost it up ?
<QPAD|W-DND> well dolmen, in what ways?
<serverman> ccooke .. i well i have used vim before but it wont let me edit the /etc/network/interfaces
<serverman> ccooke is vi like vim??
<ccooke> serverman: yes, it is.
<ccooke> serverman: you'll need to use sudo to edit the file.
<rverrips> cooke - I believe pico is part of standard ubuntu install and easier to use than vi
<serverman> ccooke ok that might have been my problem
<ccooke> serverman: that's 'sudo vim /etc/network/interfaces'. However, you'll probably find 'sudoedit /etc/network/interface' an easier one to use.
<ccooke> serverman: sudoedit will automatically pick up the default editor (which on ubuntu is nano)
<dolmen> QPAD|W-DND, a more recent kernel usually has additionnal optimisations
<udo> crimsun this is the link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16022
<dolmen> QPAD|W-DND, and this is the case with Dapper
<serverman> ccooke ok so is this where i would then type in somthign like iface eth1 inet static
<serverman> 	address 192.168.0.2
<serverman> 	netmask 255.255.255.0
<serverman> 	gateway 192.168.0.1
<ccooke> serverman: That's right. Assuming your private network is using 192.168.0.0/16, anyway.
<Jinkguns> Excuse me, but could someone tell me how to turn off the marker line in Xchat?
<ccooke> serverman: (sorry, /24 not /16)
<Some_Person> Whats the best Linux Media Player?
<udo> crimsun this command its only mute my speaker
<Lens> when you deny an account administrative privaliges there is absolutely no way to to do anything administrative... right? no, logging in with root pass or anything?
<Some_Person> I need a Windows Media Player 10/11-like player
<QPAD|W-DND> dolmen, is dapper console, or graphic?
<serverman> ccooke ... i would ask what the diffrences but I don't wanna confuse my self ha ha
[cyanescent(n=niel@dslb-088-072-238-245.pools.arcor-ip.net)]  help
<ccooke> Hum. Looks like a bug needs to be filed against ubuntu' use of nano (and sudoedit in particular)
<serverman> ccooke ok im ganna do that brb ill tell you how it goes
<ccooke> serverman: You'll need to add "auto eth1" there a well
<NoUse> Some_Person you mean a really crappy player?
<ccooke> serverman: are you sure the interface you want is eth1?
<ccooke> serverman: firt ethernet device is usually eth0
<Some_Person> No, a nice easy to use pretty player
<udo> crimsun this is the link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16022
<NoUse> Some_Person totem?
<dolmen> QPAD|W-DND, Dapper is the new release 6 months after Breezy
<serverman> ccooke um ya i belive im going to try it one eth0
<Some_Person> Totem is CRAP
<ccooke> serverman: Right.
<NoUse> Some_Person did you install totem-xine?
<QPAD|W-DND> dolmen, ah ok, so its not graphic ?
<serverman> ccooke also, i should add "auto eth0" ??
<ccooke> serverman: and a warning: Ignore what I said about sudoedit. I'll have to file a but there.
<Lens> I just want to edit this xml file, but I'm in a non-admin priv. acct., so I guess the ONLY way is to log out and log in as admin to edit the locked xml file?
<dolmen> QPAD|W-DND, Dapper is graphic
<QPAD|W-DND> Then I cannot use it.
<ccooke> serverman: Yes. The auto like tells Ubuntu to start the network device on bootup.
<si|vercat> anyone quite familiar with iptables here? I want a firewall ruleset with masquerading, but restrictive. I want to add the IP's to computers granted access to "the outside" manually.. what's the basic idea?
<serverman> ccooke sweet
<Some_Person> totem is the only player that wont play audio correctly
<NoUse> Some_Person mplayer is good player
<dolmen> QPAD|W-DND, Wh?
<dolmen> QPAD|W-DND, Why?
<krang> I've got a few machines configured for NIS/NFS login and home dir, but every machine I setup for network auth and storage for homes breaks my sound. /dev/snd isn't open on the broken machines, so i'm a bit stumped as to why the ALSA mixer can't detect anything when it could before. The appropriate module is loaded, too
<QPAD|W-DND> Because its not console based, I mean. Just text based. It wont work out well for my game-servers, as i run a few.
<serverman> ccooke what about this part of the code do i really need to add it? "iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<Some_Person> i have mplayer, its ok, but i want a more easy gui
<ccooke> serverman: (sudoedit, by default, calls nano. However, nano *by default* needs the parameter "-w" to be safe - without it, it can add breaks into long lines and break your configs)
<NoUse> Some_Person you might have to write one
<jammer> hi to all
<Some_Person> no way
<NoUse> Some_Person vlc is the only other thing I can think of
<pteppic> Evening all.
<tiagoboldt> Some_Person: just audio or also video?
<crimsun> udo: good, can you try playing music?
<Some_Person> both
<ccooke> serverman: you only need one stanza for eth0
<krang> I've got a few machines configured for NIS/NFS login and home dir, but every machine I setup for network auth and storage for homes breaks my sound. /dev/snd isn't open on the broken machines, so i'm a bit stumped as to why the ALSA mixer can't detect anything when it could before (gstreamer errors). The appropriate module is loaded, too
<krang> oops sorry, double post
<jammer> Someone ca nhelp me to install Video4Linux on my Dapper Box? Many thanks
<dolmen> QPAD|W-DND, On a Linux system, the graphical environment (Gnome, KDE) is always optionnal.
<krang> jammer: it's already in the kernel
<dolmen> QPAD|W-DND, You an always disable it
<udo> crimsun its mute
<tiagoboldt> Some_Person: wine wmp.exe
<ccooke> serverman: the 'dhcp' bit means "get an address automatically", the opposite of static addressing.
<tiagoboldt> :P
<pteppic> AMD64, nforce3, Dapper, 2.6.5-25, hangs at "Mounting root file system", trawled forums, still getting nowhere.
<Some_Person> I got addicted to Windows Media Player 11 on Windows, so now I want something like that for Linux.
<crimsun> udo: amixer set 'External Amplifier' on
<ccooke> serverman: and a server really needs a static address
<eigenlambda> if you want something like WMP, try XMMS
<eigenlambda> IIRC
<eigenlambda> LOL
<serverman> ccooke oh right ok ... so then just do a "iface eth0" then???
<nickrud> Some_Person, wine (runs)
<Some_Person> i have xmms, its like winamp
<ccooke> pteppic: Try waiting for about 10 minutes?
<QPAD|W-DND> dolmen, is there a dapper installation only for server? without the graphic part?
<jammer> krang: but for drivers of my new WINTV-PVR-500 w/ dual tuner what I can do?
<dolmen> QPAD|W-DND, yes
<Some_Person> i cant get wmp10 working in wine
<Some_Person> or 11
<eigenlambda> i ha8 wmp
<serverman> ccooke or is that not needed either?
<pteppic> ccooke: Not helping.  Fancy meeting you here :-)
<ccooke> pteppic: I've found 2.6.15-25 stalls for a long time on this laptop (2 minute, sometimes) at that point
<krang> jammer: Dunno, I only ever used webcams and made sure they were already supported
<nickrud> alpha software, forever
<Some_Person> i like WMP
<eigenlambda> mplayer > wmp (on windows)
<ccooke> serverman: You need exactly one block in the file that begins "iface eth0"
<pteppic> ccooke: I've left it a couple of hours, still no joye.
<NoUse> Some_Person I use Kaffeine but you'll have to pull down all the KDE libs
<QPAD|W-DND> dolmen, how do i install it ? apt-get . ?
<Lens> will I need to login to my admin acct to edit this locked xml file from my non-admin privliged acct?
<Some_Person> WMP > any linux media player i've seen so far
<eigenlambda> wmp sucks more than internet xplorer
<ccooke> serverman: for a static IP, you need that to be: "iface eth0 inet static", followed by extra lines that give your server a static IP
<jammer> Someone can help me with my new WinTV TVtuner Card????
<Some_Person> Internet Explorer does suck
<Draconicus> I've reinstalled all dependencies of xubuntu-desktop, and I've tried removing my home directory files related to XFCE. No matter what I do, the desktop will not show up. I get a panel and a taskbar, but no desktop. What can I do?
<pteppic> Hangs at ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller
<NoUse> Some_Person it depends on how you define a player, mplayer will play 10x the media files WMP does
<ccooke> serverman: At this point, I'd suggest you type "man interfaces", which will give you additional help about the /etc/network/interfaces file
<dolmen> QPAD|W-DND, Dapper is the whole system
<pteppic> I can't even roll-back to 23
<nickrud> Someone needs who knows needs to start a 'what works' wiki page
<Some_Person> and i dont need to play those files
<dolmen> QPAD|W-DND, Download an ISO image at ubuntu.com
<udo> crimsun the link is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16024
<krang> jammer: new hardware+linux=bad as far as i've seen
<serverman> ccooke ok thanks a bunch ill mess around with it and be back
<QPAD|W-DND> the problem is i want to upgrade, i cannot uninstall the current one and install another one :/
<ccooke> pteppic: Where's it stalling when you do a recovery mode boot?
<ccooke> serverman: good luck
<NoUse> !players
<ubotu> rumour has it, players is Audio/MP3 Players: amaroK, Audacious, Banshee, Beep-media-player, JuK, quodlibet, Rhythmbox, XMMS ; Video players: Totem, Xine, Mplayer, VLC
<pteppic> ccooke: Hangs at ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller
<NoUse> Some_Person ^^^
<udo> crimsun i already run the command
<DRaGONeRO> hi
<rverrips> Draconicus - Settings MAnager, Desktop - Is it set to let XFCE manage it?
<eigenlambda> totem sucks more than wmp
<Some_Person> WMP rules, totem sucks
<nicky> anybody knows which plugin do I need to play mp3 files?
<Some_Person> totem is the worst thing i've ever seen
<krang> regardless, totem sucks
#ubuntu 2006-06-20
<eigenlambda> wake me up when totem can use all the codecs i have installed
<pteppic> Lines before it reads ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS]  enabled at IRQ 21
<ccooke> pteppic: try booting with "pci=noacpi" on the command line
<Some_Person> all i need to play is wmv/wma/mp3/mpg
<dolmen> QPAD|W-DND, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades#head-0171d3953a2ea19e9b4228bcd5cde3ecfb67f7af
<rverrips> egenlamda / Someperson - neither totem nor wmp hold a candle to xine-ui
<pteppic> I've got acpci=off noapci and nolapci, need pci=noacpi as well?
<ccooke> pteppic: they're different options completely
<pteppic> okely dokes.
<NoUse> Some_Person I think we've listed pretty much every player, so if you aren't satisified, fire up a a web browser and start googling and/or fire up a text editor and start helping make totem better
<qwe> this is annoying. I put "blacklist snd_opl3_synth" in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, but it still loads whenever rosegarden starts
<nicky> any idea?? sbdy??
<Draconicus> rverrips: Ah! Thank you. gnomefreak told me to reinstall everything.... XD
<eigenlambda> rverrips: and xine sucks compared to totem, much less mplayer or vlc
<ccooke> pteppic: I'd suggest trying pci=noacpi, and if that works remove the other acpi option and try again.
<ccooke> pteppic: just use the recovery mode boot, it'll be quicker
<Some_Person> so wats the best media player
<davey_> lol
<qwe> anyone have any clues?
<NoUse> !better
<ubotu> Better for what? Better for whom? Why don't you try them all, then decide for yourself?
<QPAD|W-DND> dolmen, is it server and not graphic ?
<nicky> Some_Person, mplayer
<rverrips> Glad to help Draconicus ...
<mattikoo> Hello. Why sudo don't ask me sudo- user's password? Is it bug?
<Some_Person> i have mplayer
<Dial_tone> Some_Person: define best
<eigenlambda> Some_Person: i like rhythmbox.  if you don't, try quodlibet?
<pteppic> ccooke: Gimme a min, the SCSI card needs to boot.
<pteppic> Nope, still hanging at the same point.
<Some_Person> rhythmbox is what i use now, but no video support
<nicky> mattikoo, probably it did it once before
<crimsun> udo: and did you try playing music again?
<ccooke> pteppic: what machine is it?
<nickrud> I have a cd reader and a cdwriter; what's the simplest & fasted way to copy a music disc? (impatient fellow is hovering)
<dolmen> QPAD|W-DND, if you currently have a server, it will stay a server
<mattikoo> nicky: Only with login
<nicky> mattikoo, so it remembers
<HotDrive> good day all
<nickrud> legally, by the way
<Draconicus> rverrips: I wouldn't have figured it out, having removed the menu from the panel. I'm working on an iMac for my great grandmother... trying to make it old-old-person compatible and such. The desktop, by default, was not being managed by XFCE for some bizarre reason.
<dolmen> QPAD|W-DND, ...after upgrade
<pteppic> I get usbcore: registered new driver usbfs; usbcore: registered new driver hub; ohci_hcd ________ OHCI Host Controller
<udo> crimsun yes but nothing hear
<nicky> anybody knows which plugin do I need to play mp3 files?
<NoUse> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mattikoo> nicky: Is it new property
<pteppic> ccooke: AMD64, ASUS Nforce based mobo.
<crimsun> udo: pastebin ``cat /etc/asound.conf ~/.asoundrc*''
<HotDrive> need help
<rverrips> Draconicus - For an even "lighter" experience you might want to try Blackbox ...
<QPAD|W-DND> k
* LjL hands HotDrive a cup of help
<rverrips> HI Hotdrive - What you need help with?
<DRaGONeRO> someone of you can help me to compile a exploit?
<LjL> DRaGONeRO: err... i guess... not :-)
<HotDrive> Dapper updates itself, but does it uninstall the previous kernel?
<LjL> HotDrive: no, it doesn't by default
<LjL> HotDrive: you should (if you want) uninstall it manually, *after* a reboot
<Draconicus> rverrips: I'm not looking for light. I'm looking for something my great grandmother can use. Something simple with only a couple buttons in a huge, easily reconfigured panel. It needs to be a low maintenance project.
<Eroick> so I need to get that wierd package and dpkg it in order to play WMA files?
<HotDrive> soop, every time a new kernel is installed, junk gets acumulated... right?
<Some_Person> i'm downloading amarok
<LjL> HotDrive: right.
<NoUse> HotDrive for safety's sake, yes
<Some_Person> is it good?
<LjL> HotDrive: an "apt-get remove linux-image-blah" will fix that
<rverrips> Drac' - Blackbox is pretty low maintenance, but so is XFCE - Sure your Gran will be happy with it.
<NoUse> Some_Person good for music, doesn't do video
<qwe> Some_Person: depending on your taste. I love it
<NoUse> Some_Person try kaffeine
<Some_Person> WMA files? just get the ffmpeg plugin for gstreamer
<HotDrive> LjL: is that the command to use to uninstall?
<NoUse> Some_Person I believe it does play WMA files because it uses the xine engine
<Some_Person> its in the repos
<LjL> HotDrive: yes.
<LjL> !tell hotdrive about aptitude
<ccooke> pteppic: try booting 2.6.15-23 in emergency mode and find what loads *AFTER* the ohci driver?
<qwe> GAH!! I DON'T WANT snd_opl3_synth TO LOAD, DAMMIT!
<Eroick> ello? WMA files needs a non-repo package,. rihjgt?
<qwe> sorry
<NoUse> HotDrive 'dpkg -l | grep ii | grep linux-image' will show all installed kernels
<Eroick> qwe: then blacklist it
<NoUse> qwe put it in blacklist
<qwe> Eroick: I did, that's what's frustrating
<pteppic> ccooke: Hangs in same place.
<alexcamilo> (xubuntu dead) Hello, I'm thinking of moving my firewall/router from osx 10.3.9 to xubuntu. Can anyone point me in the right direction on how to setup xubuntu's NAT and DHCP? Is there a special xubuntu way of doing it or is it just like the other FAQs for linux routers ive found.
<QPAD|W-DND> Does anyone know if dapper is good for gameservers (mainly counterstrike servers) ?
<HotDrive> gonna try it... brb
<ccooke> pteppic: ... so, this has never booted into dapper at all?
<pteppic> yes.
<ccooke> pteppic: prerelease?
<LjL> HotDrive: be sure to have a look at Ubotu's stuff
<pteppic> ccooke: before the updates installed.
<pteppic> ccooke: automagically installed the kernel updates, no neither kernel will boot.
<udo> crimsun the command doesnt work
<boricua> from my ubuntu desktop lpq shows oricua@pepino:~$ lpq
<boricua> lpq: error - no default destination available
<rverrips> QPAD - Dapper Server works great with Linux Steam client
<ccooke> pteppic: wait - you're saying 2.6.15-23 *used* to work?
<HotDrive> ok, I have kernel 20, 23 and 25
<boricua> when i specify lpq -P oricua@pepino:~$ lpq -P hp640c
<boricua> hp640c is ready
<boricua> no entries
<QPAD|W-DND> Does anyone know if dapper is good for gameservers (mainly counterstrike servers) ?
<pteppic> yes
<mrkoje> hello all
<boricua> why do i need to specify -P
<LjL> HotDrive: 25 is the current kernel
<pteppic> I was happily working on this box.
<mrkoje> has anyone tried to do an install from a USB drive?
<crimsun> udo: what doesn't work?
<mrkoje> any pointers would be nice
<qwe> Eroick, NoUse: I put "blacklist snd_opl3_synth" in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist but it still gets loaded every time rosegarden starts
<ccooke> pteppic: but did -23 boot before?
<rverrips> QPAD - Linux Steam works well on Dapper
<udo> crimsun the command
<mrkoje> my thinkpad x41 doesn't have the ultrabase so no cdrom install for me
<pteppic> I then installed the updates and it died.  I cleared and started again and it did exactly the same thing.  Clean install fine.  Install updates, die.
<NoUse> qwe blacklist only works at boot, what is rosegarden?
<QPAD|W-DND> rverrips, not steam (the game) I'm talking about game-servers (hlds)
<crimsun> udo: which command?
<HotDrive> soop, I'll keep 25 and 23 just for sure, but I can remove 20... right?
<pteppic> ccooke: Yes.
<QPAD|W-DND> If hlds runs any good on dapper
<GaiaX11> Does any1 have moodle in ubuntu there?
<rverrips> QPAD - I'm talking about steam, the download engine for Half-Life, Counter Strike etc ...
<qwe> NoUse: music sequencer. I want it to use timidity in alsa server mode but for some reason it just loads the opl3 module and tries to use that
<crimsun> udo: I need to see precisely what you typed and what errors resulted.
<ccooke> pteppic: Right. So, it's the initfs that's broken.
<Dimitris> I am using the fglrx ati drives for my mobility x300 card.  How do i use tv out? Can someone point me to the right direction?
<qwe> and I don't think I even have an opl3 card...
<crimsun> GaiaX11: it's in universe.
<QPAD|W-DND> I'm not talking about that rverrips.
<crimsun> GaiaX11: make sure you're using the version in dapper-security
<LjL> HotDrive: yes, i think you can quite safely remove it
<NoUse> qwe does the module loading cause problems?
<GaiaX11> crimsun, I know but the config is a pain
<ccooke> Dimitris: there's an 'aticonfig' utility in the latest drivers
<pteppic> ccooke: Boot off emergency disk and regenerate?
<pteppic> chroot in?
<LjL> HotDrive: you could probably remove 23 too, but if you don't mind too much keeping it, having a fall-back is always nice
<qwe> NoUse: yes, because rosegarden decides to use that as its midi interface instead of timidity
<Eroick> is there a linux utility to convert mp3 to WMA?
<HotDrive> million dollar question... how?
<lonegeek> does anyone know how i can repair a ntfs partiton? or convert it to fat32
<rverrips> QPAD install a Dapper server, then run http://storefront.steampowered.com/download/hldsupdatetool.bin and you'll have a Halflife server up and running in no-time
<ccooke> pteppic: it's worth a try. 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-2.6.15-25-k7' I'd imagine.
<udo> ok its works :)
<LjL> Eroick: "apt-cache search mp3 wma" ;)
<NoUse> qwe ah, well you can copy the module to your home directory (for backup) and then remove it from /lib/modules
<administrador> #debian-es
<Eroick> LjL: im not on ubuntu right now
<qwe> NoUse: yeah, that seemed a little drastic but I think that's what I'm going to have to do
<GaiaX11> crimsun, once i tried to install that in debian, but it was so difficult that i gave up
<Dimitris> ccooke: Thanks i will try that
<ccooke> pteppic: you might want to grab linux-386 and linux-686 while you're there, just incase it's a -k7 specific bug (or whichever kernel you're using)
<NoUse> qwe 'locate op13 | grep modules'
<pteppic> linux-image-2.6.15-25-amd64
<NoUse> qwe good luck
<GaiaX11> crimsun, perhaps in ubuntu it will be not so hard
<qwe> NoUse: thanks
<si|vercat> I want an iptables ruleset with masquerading, but restrictive. I want to add the IP's to computers granted access to "the outside" manually.. what's the basic idea here, can anyone help?
<ccooke> pteppic: ah, nice and easy then
<QPAD|W-DND> rverrips, I'm a game-server configurator. I know how that works, but i wanna know if dapper is stable for game-servers like counterstrike or not ,)
<HotDrive> LjL: I've read the ubotu... can I get aptitude from ADD/REMOVE programs?
<rverrips> lonegeek - NTFS to Fat32 is a bit of a problem ...
<LjL> HotDrive: no need, you have it installed.
<rverrips> QPAD - It's rocksolid stable
<Draconicus> HotDrive: Aptitude comes with Ubuntu.
<LjL> Eroick: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16025
<udo> crimsun this is the link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16026
<GaiaX11> crimsun, this is the reason why i am asking if any1 has already installed it in ubuntu
<HotDrive> ok, is it on the desktop or can it only be used from the command prompt?
<pteppic> Can you chroot in from blackbox?
<lonegeek> well i need help getting something to work..... i treid to resize ntfs partiton with partition magic and it tanked at 99 percent...now windows doesnt boot up ...gets to loading screen  then restarts....and linux wont mount it anymore
<LjL> HotDrive: prompt
<ccooke> si|vercat: Are you comfortable with iptables commands?
<LjL> HotDrive: but you *can* use Synaptic to do the same thing, at any rate. (though i prefer aptitude for the reason that Ubotu gives)
<HotDrive> hum... got it... nice!
<HotDrive> gonna try to do it without FUBAR all of this... brb
<Eroick> LjL: none of those look like console apps
<QPAD|W-DND> rverrips, You ever runned servers onit?
<udo> crimsun this is the link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16026
<crimsun> udo: I saw, please give me a moment. I'm busy.
<LjL> Eroick: oh, did you say console?
<Eroick> LjL: yeah
<QPAD|W-DND> rverrips, could you please highlight my nick (qpad|w-dnd) when typing so i can find the text easily? (it gets red)
<QPAD|W-DND> highly appriciated if so :P
<ccooke> QPAD|W-DND: The correct way to do that is to set your *own* client to highlight your nick
<anonymouse> =( tried to apt-get upgrade from beta to current and stuck on the tan screen for reboot
<anonymouse> went into single user mode and trying apt-get upgrade again,
<mrkoje> Does anyone have a clue how to make a usb external hdd bootable?
<QPAD|W-DND> rverrips, cant pm you, not registered, can you join #warlock.bla ?
<anonymouse> but anyone else have that prob?
<LjL> Eroick: well actually i don't think you did :-P anyway, for that sort of thing, from the console, you'd usually just pipe an mp3 player into a wma encoder. so what you need is a wma encoder...
<ccooke> QPAD|W-DND: channels like this should be kept to basic plain text wherever posible - for a start, many of the people here use text-based IRC clients...
<pteppic> mrkoje: Set as usb bootable in your BIOS?
<mrkoje> yes
<QPAD|W-DND> I know, but however. Nothing to have an discussion about ;)
<Eroick> and an mp3 player too, LjL
<QPAD|W-DND> rverrips, join #warlock.bla
<LjL> Eroick: well that's easier to find i guess, wma'll be harder
<mrkoje> pteppic, what I want (need) to do is move the Ubuntu 6.06 from the CDROM to the external usb hdd and try to boot it from that on my thinkpad laptop (no cdrom in the thinkpad)
<arnold> Hello how can I unmount a diviser??
<mrkoje> pteppic, I've tried the whole pxe and its a pain in the but
<LjL> Eroick: i guess ffmpeg supports wma though
<ccooke> arnold: what's a diviser?
<phanter> anybody got wengophone working on dapper. in mine it cannot find the sound device (all other sound and even skype is working)
<Eroick> LjL: cool
<arnold> a partition?
<rixxon> general linux question - is it possible to run a server in console mode, and host some remote desktop server with gnome? :P
<tempered> if I install ubuntu on top of windows, can I still read the NTFS drives?
<ccooke> arnold: ah, right. How did you mount it?
<QPAD|W-DND> ok rverrips, sounds good. Did the ping jump anything, and do you know what the server fps was at? (( i cannot pm you, Im not registered with freenode ))
<LjL> Eroick: i think mplayer and ffmpeg are your best bets
<arnold> it mounted itself
<pteppic> mrkoje: Can't help unfortunately.
<mrkoje> pteppic, thanks anyway
<ccooke> arnold: how? Is it a usb disk or external device?
<pteppic> Got a network port?
<arnold> it is vfat...
<ccooke> arnold: do you know what device it is?
<bur[n] er> seb_: u there?
<arnold> and not external...
<arnold> yes
<arnold> hda1
<Zambezi> Is there an application that can check my gmail and notify we when I get mail without downloading them?
<Dial_tone> gmail notify for firefox
<bur[n] er> Zambezi: gmail-notify
<zybrid> Zambezi: gmail notify
<ccooke> arnold: Right. You need to remove the line in /etc/fstab that refers to it. But you need to be *very* careful to make sure you only change that line.
<HotDrive> LjL: I've found the image... how do I select it to remove?
<arnold> ok fine
<ccooke> arnold: use 'sudo gedit /etc/fstab' to edit the file
<MusicEatingPanda> how would i change my defualt Media player to Xine and removetotem without needing to remove ubuntu desktop?
<LjL> HotDrive: in synaptic, don't know, i don't even have it installed
<arnold> I did it...
<iSteve> oi ... what's the ubuntu alternative of debian's /etc/debian_version ?
<crimsun> udo: amixer set 'Surround' 80% on && amixer set 'Center' on && amixer set 'LFE' 80% on && amixer set 'IEC958 Output' off
<ccooke> arnold: Also, make sure it says 'vfat' on the line before you remove it.
<arnold> it did say so
<pteppic> oh smurf, I forgot to get the 386...
<MusicEatingPanda> smurfs! where!
<iSteve> (ie. which file in /etc identifies the version of ubuntu base installation)
<arnold> ccooke: it did
<MusicEatingPanda> >>
<HotDrive> I'm using aptitude... and just found that I can use the mouse in the window... :))
<MusicEatingPanda> <<
<Zambezi> budward, zybrid: Thanks. I searched on google on Ubuntu packaged, but didn't find anything.
<ccooke> arnold: right. now, that'll take care of the next boot. To unmount it this boot, make sure every folder you have open on that partition is closed, any files on the partition are closed and type 'sudo umount /dev/hda1'
<arnold> what should I do then?
<ic56> tempered: what do you mean "install on top of windows"?  Do you mean overwrite the partition that contains windows, and install Linux on it?
<arnold> ok great thanks very much
<ccooke> arnold: no problem.
<Eroick> LjL: and for the other way around I need mplayer and lame, right?
<pteppic> Aha!
<ccooke> pteppic: ?
<HotDrive> LjL: Aptitude is really a good tool, thanks for the hint!
<smahoney> Hey all, anybody up to helping me out with some install issues?
<LjL> Eroick: mplayer handles mp3, so don't think you'd need lame at all
<zybrid> smahoney: tell your problem
<pteppic> I appear to have booted to single-user mode under .23.  Now to see if I can do the same under .25 (noapic, nolapic, acpi=off, pci=acpi)
<phanter> smahoney: shoot
<smahoney> I got through the install just fine, until it tried to install GRUB, at which point it failed
<ccooke> pteppic: what was the fix, then?
<Eroick> LjL: but to convert the other way.
<zybrid> smahoney: what was the problem?
<smahoney> Well, GRUB failed to install
<janice> hey, I'm trying to install win98 in ubuntu using vmware server, but when I go to install it windows 98 says that it's going to repartition the drive and everything will be erased... That's just the "virtual drive", right?  It won't actually delete my hard drive, will it?
<pteppic> ask me in a min, I'm checking against .25
<smahoney> So I can't boot into Linux
<zybrid> janice: yes.l
<LjL> Eroick: yeah, mplayer i think supports both mp3 and wma. so you can use it to convert from one to the other, without anything else
<janice> thanks, zybrid
<udo> crimsun this is the link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16028
<Eroick> cool, LjL
<zybrid> smahoney: do you recieve any error-msg?
<LjL> Eroick: oh, hold on, i forgot. you don't want mplayer, but its "sister" mencoder, which is intended for converting formats. mplayer is intended to actually play them
<MusicEatingPanda> how would i change my defualt Media player to Xine and removetotem without needing to remove ubuntu desktop?
<smahoney> zybrid: It started with the message "failed to install GRUB"
<smahoney> and then "You will need to boot manually with the /vmlinuz kernel on partition /dev/hda1 and root=/dev/hda1 passed as a kernel argument"
<jrib> MusicEatingPanda: for your second question, you can't since totem is a dependency of ubuntu-desktop, for your first question:
<jrib> !defaultapp
<ubotu> To change the default app for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties, then the "Open With" tab and change the setting
<MusicEatingPanda> ugh
<MusicEatingPanda> ok
<MusicEatingPanda> thanks
<MusicEatingPanda> bye
<jrib> MusicEatingPanda: are you aware that totem can be used with a xine backend?
<Zambezi> budward, zybrid: Thanks again. It's perfect.
<zybrid> smahoney: Have you tried again?
<zybrid> Zambezi: its sure is!
<smahoney> During that install session I backed up and tried to install GRUB again, but it did the same thing.  Then I rebooted, and it went straight into Windows (which of course makes sense if there's no GRUB).
<zybrid> smahoney: Do you have an virusprotection activated in your BIOS?
<zybrid> smahoney: thats preventing grub to install on MTA
<zybrid> MBL
<zybrid> MBR even. :)
<Jinkguns> Dear god.
<Jinkguns> I got no dvd playback.
<smahoney> I checked for that, but couldn't find anything - I looked in both my BIOS setup and my Windows antivirus.  Any idea what, more specifically, I should check for?
<Jinkguns> Easy Ubuntu didn't work.
<jrib> ubotu: tell Jinkguns about dvd
<jrib> !listkeys dvd
<ubotu> Factoid search of 'dvd' by key (7 shown): dvdshrink ;; libdvdcss ;; dvdcss ;; libdvdcss2 ;; !dvd #DEL# ;; dvdplayback ;; dvd #DEL#.
<Mikelo> how do i save a live streamin flash movie from a site?
<fiveiron> hey here's a strange q.  i have a 15" LCD on my fileserver, it was working fine in 1024x768 in gnome on freebsd, but when i go to that res in Ubuntu, i have about a 15px black bar at the top of my screen which is pushing the desktop down so I can't see the bottom panel
<zybrid> smahoney: hmm.
<fiveiron> any ideas?
<Mikelo> anyone?
<pteppic> ccooke: resolved: sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-2.6.15-25-amd64, then noacpi, noacpi, apci=off pci=noacpi
<jrib> ubotu: tell Jinkguns about libdvdcss
<smahoney> zybrid: I saw on the forum someone else was having similar issues, but no solution there yet either
<MattSta> how do i install new skins on AMSN
<zybrid> fiveiron: do you have the right drivers installed? ctrl alt + or - to change resolution.
<HotDrive> LjL: still there?
<sip> spanish chanel please
<zybrid> smahoney: it should be the antivirus-hijackprotection system in your bios.
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<fiveiron> zybrid, well i'm assuming the right drivers are installed.  the video is onboard a dell mobo
<pinucset> I've just installed my kubuntu but i dont know why it replys pings to ips but not into dns... please help...
<LjL> HotDrive: yes
<zybrid> smahoney: are you installing the desktopversion inside the desktoplive cd?
<sip> tks bod
<smahoney> zybrid: No, I'm using the alternate installer CD
<zybrid> fiveiron: replace driver = unknown with vesa in xorg.conf
<Mikelo> how do i save a live streamin flash movie from a site? please!!
<pteppic> Second problem.
<zybrid> smahoney: have you set the / partition to be boot active?
<zybrid> smahoney: dont know if its activated automaticly
<HotDrive> THANKS, really. with aptitude I'm able to remove junk that was "living" in the computer for ages
<fiveiron> zybrid, Identifier      "Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Device"
<fiveiron>         Driver          "i810"
<MattSta> does anyone know how to switch amsn skins
<jrib> Mikelo: this may work: wget url_of_file
<zybrid> fiveiron: seems right.
<lonegeek> how can i convert xvids to dvd....preferably with a gui
<smahoney> zybrid: I didn't even think to check that - assumed the installer would do it automatically.  I'll reboot and give it a try though.  Thanks!
<zybrid> fiveiron: try the "vesa" driver if it works better
<Mikelo> jrib, where do i get the url?
<fiveiron> will do
<fiveiron> brb
<jrib> Mikelo: the html source, or if you use firefox, tools > page info > media may be helpful
<zybrid> MattSta: try googling on amsn + skins
<pteppic> Heh, or not resolved.
<sip> join #ubuntu-es
<pteppic> Just logged into gnome - it's all disappeared.
<Mikelo> iratsu, cue idea
<sip> join /ubuntu-es
<zybrid> Mikelo: there is a couple of plugins in firefox for downloading flash animations
<crimsun> udo: what happened to 'IEC958 Output'?
<mnvl> how do i install the java runtime? i updated firefox to 1.5 using the instructions on the wiki, so i no longer have the package which goes with my breezy installation
<zybrid> Mikelo: extensions even.
<sip> how can i change de channel please?
<pteppic> ./join [new channel name] 
<zybrid> mnvl: cant you install it through firefox?
<zybrid> sip: /join #channelname
<kbrosnan> mnvl, http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/linux.html#Java
<sip> wow tks
<mnvl> zybrid, nah. it fails to install, then redirects to the java homepage
<zybrid> sip: /part #channel
<Frederick> folks how can I have only gcc 3.4 installed?
<udo> what is 'IEC958 Output
<zybrid> Frederick: your apt-get were drunk?
<udo> crimsun what is 'IEC958 Output
<zybrid> IEC958 (named IEC60958 at 1998) is the standard for AES/EBU and S-PDIF
<crimsun> udo: you didn't set it like I asked you to.
<crimsun> udo: amixer set 'IEC958 Output' off
<HotDrive> see ya ppl. thanks again LjL!
<Frederick> zybrid: seem so
<SurfnKid> quesiton about copying from putty in Windows
<SurfnKid> How can I copy files on a linux box thru putty
<enyc> SurfnKid: well...
<udo> crimsun this is the link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16029
<Frederick> so any ideas?
<enyc> SurfnKid: PuTTY is not a sftp/scp client.... it comes with commandline scp however...
<rigonatti> hi all !
<SurfnKid> Ok, recommend me a good sftp client
<zybrid> SurfnKid: cp
<enyc> SurfnKid: you may like to use FileZilla (http://filezilla.sourceforge.net/)
<SurfnKid> ok
<spikeb> aren't sftp/scp part of ssh now? putty is an ssh client
<zybrid> SurfnKid: oh, use winscp
<SurfnKid> ah i see
<rigonatti> does anyone where i can find the description for the parameters ( kopete )  -caption "%c" %i %m %u  in some commands?
<zybrid> winscp uses ssh for filetransfers, this is a windowsclient.
<enyc> spikeb: sftp and srp are extensions/tunnels of forms over the top of ssh
<anonymouse> !hal
<ubotu> HAL (Hardware Abstraction Layer) is a library and daemon to get hotplug notifications as hardware is added and removed.
<SurfnKid> zybrid: anything i have to enable on the server side. Will WinSCP let me copy stuff from root directly
<zybrid> SurfnKid: sure
<SurfnKid> zybrid: perfect thx guys
<anonymouse> getting "Internal Error! Failed to initialize HAL".  any idears?
<SurfnKid> i guess putty is just command based stuff
<zybrid> SurfnKid: if you have root activated.
<enyc> SurfnKid: not really.... FileZilla or another sftp/scp will work...
<SurfnKid> zybrid: you mean log in as sudo
<Frederick> oki how do I get gcc 3.4 my adept seems messed up...
<lonegeek> how can i create a dvd with 2 xvid video files.....
<enyc> In short... in ubuntu.... if you can login as root you can scp as root ;-)
<SurfnKid> enyc: with FileZilla but not WinSCP
<zybrid> SurfnKid: no, if you want root access in winscp, you need to login with root
<anonymouse> meh.. reboot fixed it n/m
<anonymouse> we are truly approaching windows desktop ;)
<zybrid> SurfnKid: and to log in with root, you need to set a password for the root account in you ubuntu.
<SurfnKid> I wanna copy files  period :P
<zybrid> anonymouse: yes.
<crimsun> udo: tried playing music?
<ikki> DCC SEND 1234567890startkeylogger
<anonymouse> take that, network!
<anonymouse> hiya!
<udo> i play a dvd but nothing hear again
<mattw> there is no package defined in the Packages file named 'kde' but when you `apt-get install kde` ir works, where is this behavior defined?
<alexcamilo> netsplit?
<Frederick> oki I dont have gcc command all I have is gcc-3.4 command how do Ifix it?
<Frederick> I cant install the gcc package cause it will try to install 4.0 ...
<Zambezi> mattw, kubuntu-desktop
<Chris_Tucker> is there a way to tell SSH to IGNORE if a remote hosts' identification has changed?
<whyami> what is the command to see what drives are mounted where?
<SurfnKid> ta hell happened
<RadiantFire> whyama mount with no parameters
<anonymouse> SurfnKid: net split
<RadiantFire> or cat /proc/mounts
<SurfnKid> oh i remember those
<Smeggy> anyone running ubuntu on an apple ibook g4?
<Zambezi> whyami, You can use df -m. Then you can see them, but there got to be a better option.
<mattw> Zambezi: I don't see the alias defined in that section (you mean in the Packages file correct?)
<Frederick> no way to use gcc 3.4?
<udo> crimsun i play a dvd but nothing hear again
<ukringer> DCC SEND 1234567890startkeylogger
<serverman> ccooke you still there?
<tristanmike> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@79.Red-80-34-21.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by crimsun
<alexcamilo> weeeeee!
<Amaranth> Already k-lined.
<Zambezi> mattw, Forget what I said. I'm not sure what you mean so I don't want to mislead you.
<Amaranth> crimsun, tristanmike: ^
<croesus> how do I install fonts in ubuntu?  I've looked all over the gnome menus and get nothing....
<Seveas> crimsun, there is freenode staff in here that auto-k-lines those losers
<crimsun> Seveas: great, thanks
<unionbo> DCC SEND 1234567890startkeylogger
<Amaranth> croesus: System->Preferences->Font, click on Detail, then click on Go to font folder
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by Amaranth
<tristanmike> doesn't appear to be working well
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r-R]  by Seveas
<croesus> Amaranth, thanks
<udo> crimsun i play a dvd but nothing hear again
<Amaranth> ah, +f is still set
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<Amaranth> cool
<alexcamilo> my irc client has a pop sound every time someone logs off. so it sounds like someone is opening fire w a automatic rifle whenever that happens.
<serverman> i need some help setting up a static ip for my server
<crimsun> udo: does ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav'' do anything?
<Frederick> folks why is gcc 4 set as default ? 
<anonymouse> alexcamilo: microwave popcorn =)
<crimsun> Frederick: because it's the default...
<alexcamilo> anonymouse: lol. that too
<Frederick> crimsun: isnt it kind unstable?
<crimsun> Frederick: no
<Seveas> Frederick, all of Ubuntu is compiled with it 
<Seveas> (well, almost all)
<Frederick> oki one last question wich package has the manpages for C functions?
<jimbo2> DCC SEND 1234567890startkeylogger
<crimsun> argh
<tristanmike> come on!
<mukund> connect to a different port apart from 6667
<lonegeek> is there any sort of ntfs partion recovery tool for linux?
<lonegeek> which would allow me to backup data
<mukund> apparently it's a known firewall bug
<mukund> windowd firewall bug which's causing all these disconnects
<crimsun> Frederick: manpages-dev
<udo> crimsun no nothing hearing
<dalphi> Hi, is there a web page like http://www.debian.org/distrib/packages for ubuntu?
<crimsun> Frederick: you may find manpages-posix-dev useful, too
<mukund> connect to a different port apart from 6667 (to avoid the disconnects)
<crimsun> dalphi: try the packages.ubuntu.com counterpart
<dalphi> perfect, thank you crimsun
<mukund> Trae: !
<crimsun> udo: pastebin ``amixer'', please
<Trae> mukund, heyaz buddy
<Trae> I keep disco'ing :(
<Frederick> thanks crimsun
<mukund> Trae: it's a known windows firewall bug.. a person here is exploiting it
<Seveas> mukund, not windows firewall
<mukund> Trae: if freenode supports it, connect to a different port than 6667
<Seveas> linksys/netgear routers
<mukund> ah
<Seveas> and port 8001 can be used
<nalioth> mukund: you can use port 8001
<Trae> so /server irc.freenode.net 8001
<nalioth> mukund: it's a linksys bug
<mukund> ok (i'm not affected myself ;)
<rmbrain> is there an incentive to only using open source software and not enabling multiverse?
<nix4me> nope
<jrib> rmbrain: you don't support proprietary software
<rmbrain> jrib: i know, but what are the advantages?
<SurfnKid> talk about a split
<rmbrain> if any
<udo> crimsun this is the link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16030
<serverman> .+
<jrib> rmbrain: it's the advantages of using open source instead of closed source.  So everyone can see the code and you know there isn't some backdoor in a program.  On the other hand, for software with no open source alternatives, you will be limiting yourself (for example, consider flash)
<rmbrain> jrib: is Gnash ready for ubuntu yet?
<SurfnKid> wow Winscp is sweet
<anonymouse> SurfnKid: yes.  yes it is.
<SurfnKid> didnt have to do anything else but log in as root
<Frederick> hmmm I do man strstr and it doesnt find anything
<LjL> does the Ubuntu installer offer an option to use a swap file rather than a swap partition? also, can the installer create an extended partition containing root and swap, without much hassle? if not, can the text-mode installer do either?
<SurfnKid> and whoala, commander screen
<anonymouse> it make other sftp clients look like an idiot.
<jrib> rmbrain: it doesn't seem to be in the repos.  I tried it a few months ago and it was "ok" but it is still under development
<Frem> My USB mouse keeps dieing. It will work for a little bit, but then it stops. And when it stops working, all the USB ports also stop working. Nothing like this happens in XP...
<nalioth> rmbrain: open source is also good in that if you have a program that does most of what you want, you can open the source code and add or refine the code to work more the way you want (without going to jail)
<rmbrain> jrib: thanks.  do you use proprietary stuff?
<jrib> rmbrain: yes, when no open source alternative is available
<SurfnKid> anonymouse: definitely, do your remember LL3 Laplink DOS version. It had an old command line type window to exchange files. So used to that still even after 10 yrs of not using it
<Rambo3> Frem: well it does if you out it on save energy when idle
<Smeggy> does anyone have any solutions to pitiful battery life in linux (ubuntu) as opposed to what I get on other OS on the same machine? I get about 2 hours with Ubuntu as opposed to 4 or 5 normally
<bobstro> Smeggy:  are you using laptop power management ?
<jrib> rmbrain: probably the biggest is my video drivers since the open source ones don't work as well for me
<Smeggy> bobstro, yes
* rmbrain wants to know why Red Hat Enterprise Linux is so expensive.
<mnvl> what's an option to ls to print the whole path?
<Rambo3> Smeggy: same kernels?
<bobstro> rmbrain:  support
<Frem> Rambo3: I'll just be browsing the internet or typing up an email and it randomly dies. I'm not putting the machine into hybernation or anything.
<Smeggy> Rambo3, different OS entirely... mac osx (4-5 hours)... any linux = ~2 hours
<SurfnKid> rmbrain: thats why i never liked linux cuz sometimes you had to buy a few things. so I kept being MS guy all my life
<rmbrain> jrib: so using proprietary software doesnt hurt the community?  i fail to see this.
<udo> crimsun this is the link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16030
<SurfnKid> rmbrain: but not anymore! thanks to ubuntumbambam!
<Smeggy> I understand that i won't get the same battery life because linux isn't as good at power management, however half the time is a bit extreme?
<crimsun> udo: amixer set 'Spread Front to Surround and Center/LFE' on
<jrib> rmbrain: we should continue this in #ubuntu-offtopic so others can get support
<crimsun> udo: amixer set 'Capture' off
<bur[n] er_> Smeggy: turn down brightness?
<bobstro> Smeggy:  i've used ubuntu on my dell, and it did reasonably well. at least lasted through my flight.
<bobstro> Smeggy:  i suspect it's a combination of settings, including drive idle, screen and cpu settings perhaps.
<Smeggy> bur[n] er_, that helps a little, but its only an extra 10 minutes or so
<crimsun> udo: amixer set 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' 0
<Smeggy> bobstro, yeah, its just a little disappointing, basically the only thing stopping me from using ubuntu full time instead of osx on my laptop
<MrRio_> My dell lasts longer on Ubuntu, stays at 600Mhz all the time, and only jumps to 1.5ghz when i open programs
<bobstro> Smeggy:  i've only started with ubuntu on mine, so i can't give any details, but there's a lot of linux laptop support out there.
<bobstro> MrRio_:  that's encouraging!
<crimsun> Smeggy: HZ being set to 1000 drains battery life.
<crimsun> Smeggy: it has already been changed to 250 for Edgy.
<mnvl> help what do i use to search for a file somewhere in my home directory?
<Smeggy> crimsun, interesting, what does this mean?
<vincenz> Anyone know why dapper is so sluggish?
<SurfnKid> zybrid: what are the winscp ports? so i can set up on my router to access remotely
<zybrid> SurfnKid: 22
<vincenz> When I type in a terminal window (gnome-terminal) it feels sluggish, and when I launch a terminal, the blue outline that expands from the button in my menu is also incredibly slow
<crimsun> Smeggy: what does what mean?
<SurfnKid> oh thats it
<zybrid> SurfnKid: winscp uses the usual ssh
<udo> crimsun i set all of them
<SurfnKid> zybrid: even for file transfer
<crimsun> udo: and now pastebin ``amixer'' again
<zybrid> SurfnKid: yes
<Smeggy> crimsun, I assume that hz is set in kernel configuration? ie. build a new kernel to change it on dapper?
<SurfnKid> wow cool, no wonder its so common and uncomplicated
<Definity> hi i just got a wireless card with atheros chipset and i cant seam to get "iwlist scanning" to work or connect to any ap's?
<crimsun> Smeggy: yes.
<Rambo3> can somene post link to smart questions in topic
<crimsun> Rambo3: it's already a factoid.
<vincenz> Anyone know anything about this?
<Arafangi1n> vincenz: Who knows, but if you're lucky, it's because you don't have hardware acceleration on your card or don't have enough memory. If those aren't your problems, then it's harder to make a guess as to what the problem may be.
<zybrid> Rambo3: ubuntuguide.org
<Seveas> zybrid, ubuntuguide.org is bad
<Rambo3> zybrid: what ?
<zybrid> Seveas: why?
<Rambo3> i ment this page http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<Seveas> zybrid, outdated and incorrect
<zybrid> Seveas: some things works fine
<udo> crimsun this is the link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16032
<zybrid> Seveas: yeah, but except for that its okay.
<Seveas> zybrid, on help.ubuntu.com all things work ok
<vincenz> Arafangi1n: well it used to be fine... Maybe it has to do with the faulty fgrlx card?
<Arafangi1n> vincenz: If it's faulty - definetly.
<Seveas> zybrid, if you leave out correct and up to data, there's not much to be ok....
<vincenz> Arafangi1n: Erm the faulty fgrlx driver (I have ATI)
<Definity> any one know how to change the transmitting power of the wireless card in ubuntu
<vincenz> Anyone have any experience with ATI cards and could help me tweakmy xorg.conf?
<crimsun> udo: why is 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' being set to 1?
<Arafangi1n> vincenz: I just use the proprietary drivers, and use their config tools.
<crimsun> udo: didn't you set it to 0?
<SurfnKid> can you just save a regular bmp,jpg,gif to xpm.gz or do you have to conver it somehow with gimp
<vincenz> Arafangi1n: how?
<SurfnKid> vincenz: whats the prob
<antox> hi. I've made a kernel, but w/o -initrd switch. :D is it possible to solve this trouble with a little effort or should I remake?
<vincenz> SurfnKid: typing in terminal feels sluggish and launching windows is slow
<udo> crimsun how
<SurfnKid> ATI what type
<vincenz> x300
<SurfnKid> is it supported in the ATI page. if so what version did you use
<Definity> any one know how to change the transmitting power of the wireless card in ubuntu
<udo> i must uninstall ubuntu i give up :)
<Rug> Howdy all
<vincenz> SurfnKid: ati page?
<vincenz> @ubotu ati
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
<SurfnKid> Definity: /etc/network/interfaces   however the power im not sure. you can set the rate AFAIK
<vincenz> SurfnKid: Where is the ATI page?
<SurfnKid> ubotu tell vincenz about ATI
<Definity> AFAIK?
<SurfnKid> As far as I know
<Definity> i thought it was moer along the line of "iwlist txpower ath0"
<Definity> well tahts where i got to
<Rug> Where/What is the log/error file for fstab errors?   I have 3 NFS shares that my box isn't mounting on boot.
<udo> crimsun this is the link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16033
<antox> Definity: isn't that with iwconfig?
<udo> crimsun check again
<Definity> probaly
<SurfnKid> Definity: yeah manually i would say
<Definity> ok
<SurfnKid> Definity: yep
<arno> Hello, How can I get rude of windows properly (I have both ubuntu and windows on the same computer)? thanks
<Rug> arno: easy answer: delete the partition that Windows is on
<iceyes> where do i change the boot stuff so i can start from correct hdd? it refuse to start hda1 i wanna start hdb1 i have to change it everytime i start the computer
<SurfnKid> Definity: havent tried changing power transmission, give it a go and put a number :P
<vincenz> SurfnKid: yes it's a supported one
<Phenom_> Hello
<SurfnKid> vincenz: have you gone thru the setup
<Definity> lol, well its worth a try
<SurfnKid> vincenz: instructions, steps, downloading the ati driver n punching a few commands
<arno> Rug: I did it but in grub it still appears.... However it doesn't work anymore....
<vincenz> SurfnKid: yes and my xorg.conf has not changed
<SurfnKid> vincenz: its 'ati' instead of 'fglrx'
<vincenz> SurfnKid: the instructions steps refer to fglrx
<antox> should I remake a kernel, if -initrd switch was forgotten?
<vincenz> SurfnKid: at least on that page
<arno> Rug: I mean windows doesn't work but still appears in grub
<Rug> arno, ahh
<iceyes> !mount
<ubotu> I heard mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<SurfnKid> vincenz: when you do the dpkg-reconfigure, do you chose fglrx
<si|vercat> I want an iptables ruleset with masquerading, but restrictive. I want to add the IP's to computers granted world access manually. does anyone have an example script for this?
<Rambo3> arno grub-update or update-grub  or edit manualy
<crimsun> udo: now try the aplay command
<Rug> arno: then why worry about it?
<iceyes> where do i change the boot stuff so i can start from correct hdd? it refuse to start hda1 i wanna start hdb1 i have to change it everytime i start the computer
<vincenz> SurfnKid: that's no longer the method to do it according the page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<bobstro> si|vercat:  nothing right at hand, but it's the same syntax as any other rule
<vincenz> SurfnKid: that was the old method for breezy
<Phenom_> Can I get some help with configuring Winetools please?
<udo> crimsun aplay how?
<Phenom_> I am getting a few errors, but pastebin is taking forever, is there another pastebin I could use?
<Akbar> can you dist-upgrade from debian sarge to dapper drake?
<crimsun> udo: ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav''
<antox> had anybody created ramdisk manuallY?
<arno> Rug: I'd like ubuntu to start alone directly...
<Akbar> :P
<SurfnKid> vincenz: let me find you a link see if youve gone thru it
<bobstro> si|vercat:  there are some good firewall howtos that have examples.
<arno> Rambo3: Is that enough?
<Rambo3> antox: initrd file ? yes
<Rug> arno: ok easy answer (again)  edit: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<si|vercat> bobstro, I'll try some searches, thanks
<arno> Rug & Rambo3: ok thanks very much
<arno> bye everybody. you are always usefull great
<udo> crimsun nothing hearing
<SurfnKid> vincenz: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<antox> Rambo3: I decided to try what is to compile a kernel... but I did that without -initrd switch. should I start anew? isn't there an easy way to fix that?
<bobstro> si|vercat:  something like "iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 --source 192.168.1.1 -j SNAT --to" should work
<vincenz> SurfnKid: yes, for dapper dpkg-reconfigure is no longer done
<si|vercat> ccooke, I'm sorry I missed your reply earlier. I'm not really that comfortable with iptables.
<FWO> warbo thanks for the help earlier divx works perfect now
<Rambo3> antox there are tools to create initrd file just search google . i did it so couple of times on older linux
<interferon> whenever i load a dapper livecd, i just get a blank screen after the installer starts all its services.  this happens even with the alternate cd, with every video mode i've tried, and with "graphics safe mode"
<udo> crimsun nothing hearing
<cius> if I wanted to use the windows key in the Keyboard Shortcut preferences, would I have to change it from default to something else in the Layout Options tab of the Keyboard Preferences?
<Rambo3> antox: i mean for howto , tools are in synaptic
<SurfnKid> vincenz: oh i see, not sure about dapper
<bobstro> ok, can't you just change the colors in a desktop theme?
<cius> like maybe change it from Super to Meta?
<crimsun> udo: sudo modprobe -r snd_via82xx && sudo rm -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state && sudo modprobe snd_via82xx && sudo invoke-rc.d alsa-utils start
<antox> Rambo3: as far as I got it, a whole directroy structure should be created... too complicated (for me)...
<interferon> urrrrg
<si|vercat> bobstro, I've found this example that changes the forward policy to drop, then uses "-t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -s 192.168.1.1/32 -j MASQUERADE", is this like the same thing?
<bobstro> si|vercat:  well the one i posted could be used with a default policy of drop, yes. that's how i used it.
<pmo> #join
<pmo> #join /ubuntu-fr
<si|vercat> bobstro, this one also has the -j masquerade instead of -j snat at the end, what's the difference?
<antox> pmo, swap octatorp and the slash ;)
<Drac|Mac> I've installed amaroK and the libxine-extracodecs package. When I try to use amaroK, I get an error: "xine could not load any drivers" (or something like that). What am I missing?
<Rambo3> antox: if you are missing initrd its just" initr-tool /boot/linux-config.2.15.25  " , osmething like that if i remember
<Rug> pmo: try this;     /join #ubuntu-fr
<bobstro> si|vercat:  the nat options are more flexible, masquerade is simpler.
<KanRiNiN> Hey guys.  i downloaded a cvs patch for gens, but how do I apply that to the CVS I just downloaded from the repo??
<KanRiNiN> thanks in advance
<bobstro> si|vercat:  (to put it simply)
<AngryElf> grrr -- my sound has stopped working, nothing will play it.......amarok thinks it's working but no sound is coming out
<Phenom_> I am getting this error (http://pastebin.com/719738)  while trying to install IEXplorer SP1 in the wine configuration screen "wt"
<AngryElf> any ideas? -- how do i restart the sound system
<DrKevorkian> angryelf: i have same prob
<pmo> MERCI
<JohnyX_> can someone help me with an installation question
<DrKevorkian> i followed the guide for playing mp3's but it still doesn't work
<crimsun> AngryElf: pastebin ``cat /proc/asound/cards /etc/asound.conf ~/.asoundrc* && amixer''
<vincenz> SurfnKid: I'll try using 'ati' instead of 'fgrlx' however last time I tried X wouldn't start
<Rug> JohnyX_: just ask
<JohnyX_> it keeps giving me an error message
<crimsun> DrKevorkian: pastebin ``cat /proc/asound/cards /etc/asound.conf ~/.asoundrc* && amixer''
<udo> crimsun it says FATAL: Module snd_via82xx is in use
<JohnyX_> it says it cant install the base system
<Rug> JohnyX_: it must say more then that...
<JohnyX_> sorry hang on i tried doing it over
<KanRiNiN> anybody familiar with CVS?
<crimsun> udo: then kill whatever's using it (see the output from ``lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*'')
<SurfnKid> vincenz: right. i tried thru dapper it was a hard install
<Rambo3> antox: http://copper.matsc.kyutech.ac.jp/~yoshi/linux/sata/index_e.html look under make initrd
<SurfnKid> vincenz: i couldnt get it going, breezy was an easy install
<antox> Rambo3: thanks!
<SurfnKid> vincenz: not sure how to set it up on Dapper :/
<JohnyX_> it gets to zlib1g and then stops and gives an error
<AngryElf> crimsun, http://pastebin.ca/67437
<Rambo3> antox tool is called mkinitrd so you dont need first lines in that
<Rambo3> just last line
<udo> crimsun i do the command and now
<crimsun> AngryElf: amixer is one word not to be separated by character
<vincenz> SurfnKid: ah alright
<AngryElf> that's a copy/paste error
<vincenz> SurfnKid: let's hope they fix fglrx soon (cause I am actually using a custom libGL.so.1.2 from the forums due to the fact that the main one is broken which means that for instance openoffice will not launch)
<AngryElf> crimsun, ^^
<krazykit> vincenz: haha, like fglrx will ever work "right".  it's plagued with troubles.
<udo> crimsun that else?
<crimsun> udo: did you kill the PIDs listetd?
<crimsun> listed^
<JohnyX_> does it matter what kernel i install?
<udo> crimsun yes
<krazykit> JohnyX_: yes
<vincenz> SurfnKid: aha, turned Overlay off and it seems to go better
<crimsun> udo: then run the previous set of commands (modprobe -r ...)
<JohnyX_> how do i know what one to install?
<vincenz> Never mind, I spoke too soon
<nickrud> JohnyX_, the i386 kernel works just about anywhere
<krazykit> JohnyX_: the 386 kernel will run on anything that's not a mac.
<Smeggy> Can anyone recommend a guide to get 802.1x (the authentication system) working on Ubuntu?
<oni-dracula> anyone know a good tool to reverse a song?
<JohnyX_> well it says unable to install initrd-tools
<oni-dracula> as in, play it backwards?
<SurfnKid> vincenz: working a bit better
<JohnyX_> check /target/var/log/bootstrap.log for details
<Definity> it has a atheros chipset?
<udo> crimsun nothing deference
<crimsun> udo: pastebin ``dmesg && amixer''
<AngryElf> grrr -- my sound has stopped working, nothing will play it.......amarok thinks it's working but no sound is coming out -- any ideas?
<crimsun> AngryElf: um, I need the amixer output
<krazykit> AngryElf: turn up your sound?
<nickrud> installer issuse, ugh. JohnyX_ if you have a way to show that log file someone might help. I don't know jack about installers
<JohnyX_> so how do i check /target/var/log/bootstrap.log and what am i looking for?
<Definity> any one know how to change the transmitting power of the wireless card in ubuntu
<l_r> hello
<AngryElf> crimsun, i gave it to you
<nickrud> JohnyX_, do you have a live cd?
<l_r> is there a chance to see kernel-2.6.17 anytime soon?
<mxk> Does anyone know how to load a RAID driver module during Ubuntu 6.06 install?
<JohnyX_> yes
<nickrud> boot it
<crimsun> AngryElf: what url?
<udo> crimsun this is the link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16034
<AngryElf> the one above  http://pastebin.ca/67437
<crimsun> AngryElf: that has "amix er", which doesn't exist, and there's no amixer output
<KanRiNiN> could anyone msg me and tell me how to apply correctly a cvs patch?
<Bassetts> what does ubuntu use in place of verdana, arial and such on webpages?
<AngryElf> crimsun, well, when I c/p your command that's what comes out
<crimsun> AngryElf: your paste is randomly inserting whitespace where my statement has none
<kha1i1> is there any serious difference between kde and gnome??? and how do i switch from gnome to kde to check it out???
<THC4k> hi, im trying to get xgl/compiz running on my amd64 ... i followed the howtos and everything just seems to work nice, but when i log in to xgl i have no window decorations, but there are no errors either :/
<zybrid> kha1i1: no
<nickrud> Bassetts, I think they use the DejaVu family by default
<kha1i1> zybrid: no to which part?
<zybrid> THC4k: Have you started compiz?
<udo> crimsun this is the link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16034
<Gorg2> I'm running on a laptop, and when I try to install Ubuntu, I can't see everything while installing.  How can I change the resolution?
<AngryElf> well when I type it in it does the same thing
<AngryElf> I'm not sure what to tell you
<crimsun> udo: I see "codec_read: codec 0 is not valid [0x107e5368] " in dmesg.
<zybrid> THC4k: or choosed XGL siession in GDM? depending of which method you used.
<Bassetts> nickrud: ok, just curious as i make webpages and would like to make them usable in ubuntu aswell as windows
<crimsun> AngryElf: just execute amixer by itself and pastebin the output
<zybrid> kha1i1: no serious.
<zybrid> change.
<kha1i1> zybrid:  how can i check out kde?
<nickrud> Bassetts, I'll include you in my prayers ;)
<Bassetts> nickrud: lol thanks =P
<THC4k> zybrid: yeah when i run the startcompiz script nothing happens at all
<udo> crimsun what can i do i think it doesnt work
<crimsun> udo: pastebin ``lspci -nv'' please
<razorbuzz> Is anyone familiar with a package that has the capabilities of photo hosting a la chipszone.net style?
<zybrid> THC4k: try #xgl-compiz
<crimsun> udo: no, it doesn't work because the driver thinks your hardware is broken.
<THC4k> ah ok didnt know that exists thanks
<AngryElf> crimsun, http://pastebin.ca/67441
<udo> crimsun http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16035
<mxk> Anyone? How to load raid controller drivers for the installation? Will have to go back to CentOS if I can't do it on Ubuntu :(
<crimsun> AngryElf: well, um, 'PCM',
<crimsun> AngryElf: is muted and set to 0% ...
<gavagai> does ubuntu come with bittorrent capabilities?  if so what is the terminal command to download a torrent?
<crimsun> AngryElf: furthermore, 'IEC958 Output' is unmuted
<Sivik> gavagai: i think you have to install bittorrent via apt-get
<gavagai> Sivik, ok thanks
<crimsun> AngryElf: so: amixer set 'PCM' 80% on && amixer set 'IEC958 Output' off
<AngryElf> i have no idea how that happened :/
<Sivik> gavagai: can't remember if it comes already installed
<gavagai> Sivik, and that works in the console?
<Sivik> gavagai: if you want a gui, there is one of those as well
<razorbuzz> Sivik: Azureus is a great one.
<Sivik> gavagai: yes
<gavagai> Sivik, thanks
<Sivik> razorbuzz, what, bittorrent?
<AngryElf> crimsun, ty
<interferon> why do the dapper live cd's give me a blank cd after loading services??!?!
<crimsun> AngryElf: np
<udo> crimsun i dont hear anything
<interferon> blank screen
<nickrud> Bassetts, you can see the various serif fallbacks in /etc/fonts/font.conf
<dallingham> I need some help setting up a network printer.  Using IPP gives me cupsdAuthorize: Local authentication certificate
<dallingham> not found!
<Sivik> razorbuzz, i was telling gavagai and i just use bittorrent-gui
<crimsun> udo: you won't hear anything until the codec problem is fixed.
<nickrud> Bassetts, erm, and sans, and .. ;)
<Bassetts> thanks nickrud
<JohnP789> How can I get Dapper to install into an existing LVM logical volume?
<Gorg2> I'm running on a laptop, and when I try to install Ubuntu, I can't see everything while installing.  How can I change the resolution?
<zybrid> JohnP789: by choosing the LVM partition?
<AngryElf> crimsun, care to troubleshoot why my other box has PCM sound working out the digital port, but i can't get digital sound out of it?
<zybrid> Gorg2: CTRL ALT + or -
<gavagai> Ok, apparently i have bittorrent installed already, but what command starts it?  'which bittorrent' returns nothing
<udo> crimsun how can i fixed
<eigenlambda> Gorg2: lol... do u have one of those weird-resolution laptops like 1440x900?
<Sivik> JohnP789, change all the repos from breezy to dapper and then doing a apt-get dist-upgrade
<Gorg2> no
<Sivik> gavagai, just type bittorrent
<JohnP789> zybrid, The graphical installer doesn't seem to recognize LVM LV's, and only offers to reformat a partition.
<crimsun> AngryElf: either you're not using the correct virtual device (plug:iec958), or your hardware's mixer controls are configured incorrectly
<gavagai> Sivik, command not found
<zybrid> JohnP789: oh, dunno.
<JohnP789> Sivik, It's an old FC 3 root in that LV.
<eigenlambda> thats my parents computer screen.  my little bro plays quake at 1440x900, and gets alot of peripheral vision that i dont on my standard screen
<eigenlambda> thats the only way he wins.  'cause he has more peripheral vision.
<crimsun> udo: ``uname -r''
<JohnP789> I guess I can blow away the whole volume group and put an ext3 fs there.
<gavagai> hmm maybe it isn't in my repositories, but i thought i had universe and multiverse...  apt-get install bittorent:  Couldn't find package
<Sivik> gavagai, btdownloadgui.bittorrent
<AngryElf> crimsun, aplay -D plug:iec958 file.ac3 spits out noise.......so where would i config the hardwire controls?
<Sivik> apt-get install bittorrent
<JohnP789> Fortunately, it's just the FC 3 root and a 1 GB swap in there.
<eigenlambda> ext3 sucks.  give yourself a 10G ext3 partition for ubuntu, and make the rest a reiserfs home
<udo> crimsun 2.6.15-25-386
<gavagai> ok, btdownloadcurses.  thanks
<eigenlambda> ext3 is a total waste of disk space
<Sivik> gavagai, yw
<JohnP789> I'm only planning to use ext3 for /.
<udo> crimsun what happened
<eigenlambda> especially if you have a lot of code and other small files
<JohnP789> My /home will be XFS.
<eigenlambda> xfs?
<eigenlambda> what are you storing in there?
<eigenlambda> ripped dvds?
<nickrud> rflol
<crimsun> AngryElf: you can't use aplay like that. Use mplayer (see its man page), or tell aplay how many channels, the sampling format, and the bitrate used.
<eigenlambda>  /!\ JohnP789 is a pirate /!\
<udo> crimsun what happened
<crimsun> AngryElf: there's also a tool called ac3dec
<JohnP789> MythTV recordings, code, stuff like that.  XFS is all-around good.
<eigenlambda> mmm
<crimsun> udo: your hardware appears broken. Can you confirm that it works in another OS?
<eigenlambda> i don't know that much about xfs actually
<JohnP789> eigenlambda, What's your preference for a /home fs?
<JohnP789> JFS?
<udo> in windows xp it works
<eigenlambda> reiserfs
<Unintentional> has anyone set up postfix and procmail?  I'm having difficulty getting e-mail delivered to the right folder.
<AngryElf> crimsun, where would i find this ac3dec?  alsa-tools?
<JohnP789> Reiser4?  (Please say no)
<udo> crimsun in windows xp it works
<crimsun> AngryElf: yep
<eigenlambda> reiserfs saves space.  and a little time.  and is well-supported, almost as well as ext3
<crimsun> udo: ok.
<cheek_> DCC SEND 124567890startkeylogger
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by crimsun
<eigenlambda> lol... network hiccup
<eigenlambda> what's +r?
<nickrud> clueless idiot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<Renski> I havnt even said anything yet!
<Renski> :p
<eigenlambda> Renski: lol
<kha1i1> how can i check out kde?
<rpedro_> is it possible the ati binary drivers cause system freezes? I've had two in last few days, one just after updating the kernel, so I tought that might have caused it, but now I'm thinking maybe it could be the fglrx drivers causing it , since I enabled them at about the same time.
<crimsun> rpedro_: yes, it's possible
<Renski> but seriously, a while ago someone give a url for a site that helped you configure your sources for apt. So that ring a bell with anyone?
<oni-dracula> hey
<nickrud> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<oni-dracula> anyone have some experience installing diablo2 under cedega?
<AngryElf> crimsun, the only info about iec958 on the mplayer man page has to do with a video driver.....
<MdSalih> anyone know a good command line based browser other than lynx that lets you bind an ip address to it ?
<Drac|Mac> I've installed amaroK and the libxine-extracodecs package. When I try to use amaroK, I get an error: "xine could not load any drivers" (or something like that). What am I missing?
<crimsun> AngryElf: then check the online documentation at http://www.mplayerhq.hu
<tempered> if I install ubuntu on top of windows, can I still read the NTFS drives?
<rpedro_> crimsun: you wouldn't happen to know if there are 'workarounds', or possibly some bug I can track till the issue is resolved?
<crimsun> AngryElf: I don't have the parameters memorised, but it should say in there.
<buggzero> What is a permanent fix to the shift+backspace restart thing in XGL
<crimsun> rpedro_: I have no idea; there may be; check the wiki, #ati on this network, and the ATI forums
<mrkoje> what is the package name.... make-essentials or build-essentials?
<nickrud> rpedro_, search the forums for xmodmap xgl
<crimsun> mrkoje: build-essential
<mrkoje> thanks
<mrkoje> For somereason I think that package should be installed on default
<rpedro_> nickrud: I'm not using Xgl (yet). still a bit to buggy for me to have on a main pc
<mrkoje> but thats just my oldschool linux speaking
<JohnyX_> should there be problems with bootstrap.log if i formatted the drive?
<nickrud> rpedro, wait for edgy, for decent 3d (I hope)
<GaiaX11> Drac|Mac, probably you are missing gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<nickrud> mrkoje, the dev list had a long discussion about that, if you want some reading material :)
<GaiaX11> Drac|Mac, Do you want to play mp3 with amarok?
<nickrud> JohnyX_, if you formatted the drive after the failed install, absolutely
<mrkoje> maybe i'll print it out on the dot-matrix and stick it by the toilet
<detectiveinspekt> When I try to mount a windows partition using disk manager it says permission denied
<detectiveinspekt> I mean it says then when I try to browse it
<detectiveinspekt> its mounted
<AngryElf> crimsun, i assume i'm looking for "hardware audio decoding" since i'm using a hoem theatre receiver -- the only thing it gives is -ac hwac3 -- when I run that my receiver goes from recognizing 2 channels to none
<JohnyX_> nickrud, i even used windows xp installation to format it just to make sure
<nickrud> JohnyX_, the file was something to read, not remove.
<JohnyX_> but if im reinstalling then wouldnt it be back to normal
<nickrud> yes
<rpedro_> nickrud: "rpedro_, search the forums for xmodmap xgl" you were talking to buggzero ?
<crimsun> AngryElf: have you checked the ice17xx pages on alsa.opensrc.org ?
<nickrud> rpedro_, probably, thanks ;)
<crimsun> AngryElf: (I'm very busy at work)
<AngryElf> no, what on earth are they?
<buggzero> i fixed the xmodmap but how to I make it load that same xmodmap on boot
<JohnyX_> it gets to the kernel choice and thats when i get an error
<rpedro_> nickrud: ah, ok :)
<Cntryboy> I just ran xpsp2 on my windows 160gig drive so I could get all my unallowcated space. I'm back into linux and mounted my /media/windows hd again, but it doesn't appear in the panel nor on desktop. Anyone know why?
<nickrud> buggzero, you've got some stuff in ~/.gnomerc already, right?
<Sivik> Cntryboy, maybe because it doesn't have an icon, did you go into console and see if it was where you mounted it?
<mrkoje> can someone tell me where my kernel header files are located?
<buggzero> i dont think so
<Sivik> mrkoje, they should be in the /usr/src folder
<JohnyX_> whatever i choose it gives me error not installing to unclean target
<mrkoje> Sivik, so I have been told. Not anything in there
<kha1i1> any good games for linux?
<mrkoje> Sivik,  Maybe I don't have the header files?
<JohnyX_> running /sbin/lilo failed with error code 1
<Sivik> mrkoje, then you don't have the header files
<kha1i1> like aoe3?
<Sivik> mrkoje, you can download them via apt-get
<kha1i1> or the like?
<Cntryboy> Yes, I can see my windows hd both partitions, hda1 of windows was still mounted. Since I changed the 2nd partition on windows, linux didn't reconize it because it was hda5, well I changed it to hda2 since I repartitioned it because thats what it's listed as now.. The hda2 is mounted, but not coming up on desktop or panel.. but it is mounted yes
<Sivik> Cntryboy, can you access from console/xterm?
<mrkoje> Sivik, what is the package name... kernel-source-2.6.
<Sivik> mrkoje, depends on your kernle
<Sivik> use apt-cache to search
<zybrid> Cntryboy: that was the worst explaing i seen today
<Cntryboy> yes
<Cntryboy> im sorry im not perfect like you zybrid
<Sivik> mrkoje: you can download the headers without downloading the source
<mrkoje> ok
<vanberge> would anybody be willing to answer a few questions for me about ubuntu / ntfs ?  (I am migrating from windows and have a few questions!)
<Sivik> vanberge, just asking them, don't ask if you can ask them
<vanberge> Sivik, ok
<zybrid> Cntryboy: :)
<Cntryboy> did you catch that sivik?
<mrkoje> Sivik,  does this sound right? linux-headers-2.6.15-23
<vanberge> Well, is ubuntu plug n play?   i just installed ubuntu on 1 hard drive, and want to hook up my windows hard drive as a slave so that i can copy my files over to this ubuntu install.  is that something that would work fairly easily?
<zybrid> vanberge: is it usb-drive?
<vanberge> neg.  IDE
<Sivik> Cntryboy, it was very confusing, but does it come up via nautilus or some other file system
<zybrid> vanberge: IDE is not PNP
<Sivik> mrkoje, yes, thats right
<Cntryboy> all I know sivik is it's mounted and through gui or terminal it does show the files..
<vanberge> zybrid: what would i have to do in order to mount a slave IDe drive without damaging it?
<vanberge> :-/
<Sivik> Cntryboy, not sure
<zybrid> vanberge: you can read ntfs, but not write on it *the last time i checked*
<zybrid> vanberge: you need to mount the ntfs drive to somewhere.
<mrkoje> Sivik,  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.15-23 ....... thats going to put them in /usr/src  right?
<mrkoje> hopefully
<Sivik> mrkoje, yes
<mrkoje> Sivik, super
<vanberge> that would be perfect zybrid.  i dont want to have any chance of writing to it
<Sivik> mrkoje, thats how it worked for me
<jerware> hi gang
<Cntryboy> anyone else?
<JohnyX_> ok the error message i got for dbootstrap.log
<mrkoje> Sivik, I'm trying to get VMware server to play nicely
<JohnyX_> im in the directory and there isnt a log
<Sivik> mrkoje, good for you
<jerware> i would like to copy my firefox book marks from my debian box, to an other box.  anyone know how to find that directory?
<nickrud> JohnyX_, /var/log, and no log file?
<Sivik> mrkoje, i got it installed, but i am unable to create a new Virtual Machine
<zybrid> vanberge: Then i dont know.
<Sivik> jerware, did you try #debian?
<jerware> err from my ubuntu box to debain
<mrkoje> Sivik,  good luck... heard its a bitc#
<JohnyX_>    /target/var/log is where it said it was at
<zybrid> vanberge: perhaps there is a mount-gui program in reps?
<billybennett> jerware, you ever tried googles sync bookmarks?
<jerware> hmm
<iiiears> Sivik - QEMU?
<nickrud> JohnyX_, ok, that would translate to /var/og on the partition you tried to install to
<vanberge> zybrid: no, its good... if i can mount my ntfs hard disk and read it, then i am set.
<JohnyX_> and theres no file in /var/log either
<kbrosnan> jerware, ~/.mozilla look for bookmarks.html
<vanberge> zybrid: i know my way around command line...
<zybrid> vanberge: oh, i misunderstood you.
<Sivik> iiiears, what is QEMU?
<vanberge> zybrid: can i mount after boot up?  or do i have to edit fstab to make mount during system init.
<zybrid> vanberge: i think there are some fine howtos at help.ubuntu.org
<zybrid> vanberge: yes just edit fstab
<Cntryboy> anyone know why my mounted windows partition shows mounted through terminal and the gui, but isn't listed in the panel nor on desktop as mounted items?
<iiiears> Sivik - Another Virtual Machine Host software.
<AkumAPRIME> hey, so I'm up with ubuntu now, YAY... but.. my resolution is Tiny and it wont let me change it. Also, how do I use Both my monitors? Now it outputs to the secondary....
<zybrid> oh. Yes, you can mount after startup.
<Sivik> iiiears, thanks
<zybrid> AkumAPRIME: CTRL ALT + or -
<Sivik> iiiears, can i get that via apt-get?
<zybrid> AkumAPRIME: check help.ubuntu.org or ubuntuforums.org for multiple monitors
<Cntryboy> maybe thats my prob.. let me reboot and see if it finds my mount
<qwe> does apt-get have an option to ignore dependencies?
<iiiears> Sivik - If you have $200 give VMWare a try. - comepletly painless.
<Sivik> lol
<AkumAPRIME> thanx zybrid
<Sivik> thats funny
<vanberge> vmware is free now actually.
<Hexidigital_> iiiears:: vmware server is free
<vanberge> isnt it?
<Sivik> iiiears, is the QEMU free?
<Sivik> Hexidigital_, yes he knows that, i'm having issues with it
<Hexidigital_> Sivik:: oh, sorry... caught the middle, i guess
<vanberge> Sivik:  cross your fingers for me...  :-)
<iiiears> Sivik - I don't know if QEMU is in the repository. - D/L the Accelerator. - a bit more configuring but much better performance.
<Sivik> iiiears, k
<AkumAPRIME> hmm.. fyi: ctrl alt + - did nothing
<Hexidigital_> Sivik:: i believe QEMU is in the repos
<Hexidigital_> !qemu
<ubotu> I guess qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=200357&postcount=1
<Sivik> Hexidigital_, ok
<iiiears> Hexidigital_: Yes and no, They kinda hope you will buy it.
<zybrid> AkumAPRIME: try changing gfx driver to vesa in xorg.conf
<Hexidigital_> iiiears:: everyone hopes you will buy something :)  i think the server edition is good and bad... it has it's uses
<AkumAPRIME> xorg.conf? I would have No idea what that is
<Hexidigital_> AkumAPRIME:: what kind of videocard?
<AkumAPRIME> intel proset
<Sivik> AkumAPRIME, its a file in the /etc/X11 folder that handles the configurations for input and output devices in linux
<Hexidigital_> AkumAPRIME:: what model? 9XX or 8XX?
<Hermitis> Hello
<AkumAPRIME> 9xx
<iiiears> Hexidigital_: It is very useful. - Try something munge it.. oops. then reload a fresh image. - grin
<AkumAPRIME> I think
<interferon> is there a boot parameter i can pass to the kernel to cause it to load a specific module?
<Hexidigital_> AkumAPRIME:: hold on a sec, lemme look for something
<AkumAPRIME> if I were using windows. I'd know how to check and tell you
* AkumAPRIME holds
<Sivik> AkumAPRIME, run lspci | grep video
<Hermitis> I need help with Wine, I get this error when trying to run winecfg http://pastebin.com/719809
<AkumAPRIME> in terminal?
<Drac|Mac> GaiaX11, yes, I want to play mp3s with it. I have the right repositories set. Don't worry about that sort of thing. Just tell me what to install.
<Hexidigital_> AkumAPRIME:: yes, in terminal
<detectiveinspekt> When I open the diskmanager it automaticly mounts partions to /tmp/disk-conf-hdd#, this safe?
<Sivik> AkumAPRIME, yes
<Hexidigital_> AkumAPRIME:: what are you trying to view? 1200 x 800 resolution?
<Drac|Mac> I'm used to XMMS and such for mp3s. Amarok needs extra stuff, apparently. I'm only doing this for my great grandmother..
<zybrid> detectiveinspekt: kinda.
<Hexidigital_> AkumAPRIME:: (besides the dual monitor)
<detectiveinspekt> i don't want them mounter
<zybrid> detectiveinspekt: dont empty your /tmp
<JohnyX_> so will formatting the drives and starting over work?
<AkumAPRIME> idk why gaim just died on me
<JohnyX_> or do i need to edit the dbootstrap.log file
<AkumAPRIME> that command
<cute_bettong> !hardware
<ubotu> it has been said that hardware is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<HellDragon> brb
<GaiaX11> Drac|Mac, I installed the two packages that i already told you and it worked fine for me.
<AkumAPRIME> |spci | grep video
<detectiveinspekt> even when I look at /temp/disks-conf as root it won't allow me
<Hexidigital_> AkumAPRIME:: what was the output of the command?
<mrkoje> so close... damnit
<mrkoje> until next time
<mrkoje> vmware server is going to wait
<Sivik> mrkoje, is it working yet?
<mrkoje> it got the best of me this time but
<Sivik> mrkoje, whats the new error
<jerware> whats a good p2p file sharing program i can apt for the gnome desktop?
<AkumAPRIME> Im not seeing that command correctly. is it 2 "|"'s
<gnomefreak> glib is the base gnome ib right?
<gnomefreak> s/ib/lib
<Sivik> ls | grep video
<mrkoje> Sivik,  well something wrong with the vmon module not finding a file or directory in the /usr/src/linux/include/ area
<Hexidigital_> AkumAPRIME:: the first character is an L  (lowercase)
<zybrid> jerware: azusuerus
<Sivik> mrkoje, its cause you have to tell it to look in a different place
<zybrid> azuerrus
<mrkoje> Sivik,  I've had about enough of it tonight so I will try again later ot maybe tomorrow
<JohnyX_> now it wont even boot the installation cd
<mrkoje> Sivik, do you know off the top of your head?
<AkumAPRIME> lspci | grep video gives me No output
<mrkoje> Sivik,  I'll look into it a little later
<Sivik> mrkoje, you just have to tell it to look in the /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-23-386
<mrkoje> Sivik,  I did that
<Sivik> AkumAPRIME, do lspci and the VGA controller should be at the bottom
<AkumAPRIME> was that expected?
<Hexidigital_> AkumAPRIME:: no
<mrkoje> and it starts compiling the vmon module... but then
<mrkoje> ntering directory `/usr/src/linux'
<mrkoje> Makefile:536: /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/Makefile: No such file or directory
<Sivik> mrkoje, its not looking in the right place
<AkumAPRIME> Display controller: Intel C orporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Expre ss Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<mrkoje> ya stupid perl script
<AkumAPRIME> not at the bottom though
<Hexidigital_> ok, AkumAPRIME
<mrkoje> lol.. thanks Sivik  for the help
<mrkoje> I'll be back later to work on it
<mrkoje> need a break
<Hexidigital_> AkumAPRIME:: in terminal, type "sudo apt-get install 915resolution" (without quotes)
<Drac|Mac> GaiaX11, just libxine-extracodecs and the gstreamer thing?
<HellDragon> i
<HellDragon> hi*
<AkumAPRIME> Couldn't find package 915resolution
<HellDragon> can anyone help me ? i get sound only with Noatun and some application, but other things like flash animations,full screen games..etc i get no sound
<Hexidigital_> gnomefreak:: i cant find glib on my system
<GaiaX11> Drac|Mac, Have you already installed them?
<moonlite> i just changed from my internal intel wlan-card to an atheroes-based netgear-card. It's insane how much more stable it is. Too bad the intel drivers are so bad :(
<AkumAPRIME> is a "package" like a driver?
<keleus> /join ##linux
<krazykit> AkumAPRIME: make sure you have universe enabled
<gnomefreak> Hexidigital_: maybe libglib
<iiiears> Helldragon - Do you have mozcontrol installed?
<Hexidigital_> AkumAPRIME:: its available in the universe...
<Drac|Mac> GaiaX11, Yeah. Hold on. This user isn't specifically part of the audio group. Could that be why?
<AkumAPRIME> wtf is universe? how do I enable it?
<HellDragon> let me look iiiears
<Hexidigital_> ubotu:: tell AkumAPRIME about easysource
<HellDragon> no
<gnomefreak> Hexidigital_: i know kdes is libqt3-mt i cant remember gnomes
<Kyral> AkumAPRIME: hmm, in Windoze terms a Package is the closest thing Linux gets to a .exe type installer
<Hexidigital_> gnomefreak:: libglib not found either :(
<AkumAPRIME> ty for the dumbdown kyral
<HellDragon> i can't even find it on synaptic, iiiears
<Kyral> I do my best
<gavagai> Drac|Mac, users need to be in that group to have audio
<GaiaX11> Drac|Mac, and tested them?
<Hexidigital_> AkumAPRIME:: follow the instructions ubotu sent you, then do the 915resolution command again
<Hexidigital_> gnomefreak:: still looking
<GaiaX11> Drac|Mac, does your xmms work?
<JohnyX_> should i  erase entire disk ide1 master for install or erase disk and use LVM ?
<HellDragon> :(
<AkumAPRIME> how do I know if I'm breezy, hoary or dapper?
<HellDragon> i want my sounds back !
<ElBarono> why did my screensaver stop locking when I close my laptop lid?
<Hexidigital_> gnomefreak:: libgcc?
<HellDragon> ubuntu eats is a poop fence! it doesnt me to dance!
<ElBarono> this happened like 3 updates ago
<iiiears> Helldragon - Heldragon a quick google should show it. - Is "Universe Community Supported" enabled in the repositories?   Grab msttcorefonts for flash games. maybe too.
<Hermitis> I need help with Wine, I get this error when trying to run winecfg http://pastebin.com/719809
<gnomefreak> Hexidigital_: no that gcc lib
<HellDragon> iiiears, my sounds were working some days ago
<iiiears> Helldragon - Could be two plugins for the same media type battling it out.
<Hexidigital_> sorry, gnomefreak , thats the only libg* i see
<HellDragon> hum
<AkumAPRIME> SHould I choose breezy, Hoary or dapper? How do I tell which ubuntu I'm using?
<keleus> how do i get vncserver to SHARE the desktop on :0 rather than make a new display?
<gnomefreak> Hexidigital_: its all right ill find it
<JohnyX_> should i erase the entire disk or erase it and use lvm ?
<buggzero> Edgy Elf
<buggzero> \m/
<iiiears> Edgy Eft
<ElBarono> why did my screensaver stop locking when I close my laptop lid?
<HellDragon> iiiears, 2 plugins ?
<buggzero> personally Im a fan of Elves more
<echeese> Hi
<Hexidigital_> AkumAPRIME:: when did you acquire the install cd?
<iiiears> Helldragon - to plugins for mp3?
<ElBarono> keleus: I don't think that's possible anymore
<iiiears> 2
<Hexidigital_> ubotu:: tell AkumAPRIME about version
<HellDragon> i don't know
<Hexidigital_> AkumAPRIME:: another ubotu instruction
<AkumAPRIME> ubotu::: tell AkumAPRIME everything
<Drac|Mac> GaiaX11, No XMMS on this machine. That was another...
<echeese> Can I somehow use my existing Breezy livecd to install Ubuntu to my HD?
<buggzero> is Akregator the best RSS dohickey out for nix
<GaiaX11> Drac|Mac, what about mplayer?
<JohnyX_> why does it take windows 12 minutes to format a disc but ubuntu can do it in 12 seconds?
<HellDragon> i'm sad with no sounds
<Hexidigital_> buggzero:: not sure what a dohickey is
<Drac|Mac> GaiaX11, not yet installed. No media to test it with, either. Lemme throw XMMS on.
<AkumAPRIME> oook. So I have this list of sources
<AkumAPRIME> what do I do with them?
<iiiears> HellDragon: Someone here knows what to do. - My advice wouldn't likely help. - remove and reinstall all of you media players. - yech
<zezu> am i the only one that thinks the new setup for the cds is quite lame
<HellDragon> but i touched nothing since some weeks
<buggzero> Hexidigital: Feed Aggrigator or monitor or viewer, etc etc etc
<Hexidigital_> AkumAPRIME:: take the # out of the front of universe
<HellDragon> and my sounds were working 2 days ago
<HellDragon> thats weird
<HellDragon> but ill try
<zezu> i had a problem with the gay "desktop" cd not wanting to install, and now the "install" cd is only for a server and doesn't even have X on it
<AkumAPRIME> Idk what that means.. sorry for my newbishness
<iiiears> HellDragon: Ask your question again
<HellDragon> <Drac|Mac> GaiaX11, just libxine-extracodecs and the gstreamer thing?
<HellDragon> <HellDragon> i
<HellDragon> <HellDragon> hi*
<HellDragon> <AkumAPRIME> Couldn't find package 915resolution
<HellDragon> oops
<iiiears> HellDragon: Someone certainly has a better answer.
<HellDragon> can anyone help me ? i get sound only with Noatun and some application, but other things like flash
<zezu> even if hte installer works on the desktop cd now, i dont want to have to wait 20mins for it to setup to install that takes another 15
<HellDragon> copy paste is weird
<HellDragon> ive got it ! yay : can anyone help me ? i get sound only with Noatun and some application, but other things like flash animations,full screen games..etc i get no sound
<GaiaX11> Drac|Mac, do you have w32codecs as well?
<Hermitis> Can anyone help me with a wine error I am getting?
<Drac|Mac> GaiaX11, It's a Mac.
<zezu> does the alt. install cd install the server or the desktop version ?
<AkumAPRIME> hexidigital: take the # out of the front of universe? what does this mean?
<Hexidigital_> zezu:: both
<vincenz> What do I need to install to play mp4 files? (video)
<zezu> I dont have to wait for any livecd crap ?
<HellDragon> vincenz, a PSP
<zezu> IE: i just want to install the thing its what i want ?
<GaiaX11> HellDragon, for me that was enough
<Hexidigital_> AkumAPRIME:: theres an # in front of some websites that start with deb... take the # away
<buggzero> HellDragon: you get no sound in Flash?
<HellDragon> and in games
<vincenz> HellDragon: ...
<buggzero> I  know how to fix that
<vincenz> i mean what packages
<HellDragon> i get no sounds everywhere but on xmms
<Drac|Mac> HellDragon, please stop making not-so-helpful suggestions. :|
<HellDragon> the funny thing is i hear system sound from ubuntu
<AkumAPRIME> hexi: I was sent to THIS site. http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<buggzero> HellDragon: sudo apt-get alsa-oss
<AkumAPRIME> by ubotu. I still don't know what universal is, and I see no # to take away from it's front
<vincenz> why doesn't dapper switch to XINE?
<Hexidigital_> AkumAPRIME:: yes, that will tell you how to enable universe and multiverse repositories
<vanberge> Sivik:  we're in business!  :-)
<HellDragon> i need to restart X now ?
<Hermitis> Anyone here familure with Wine for Ubuntu?
<AkumAPRIME> holy shit.. ok... continue to read time I guess...
<buggzero> yes after you installed it
<nickrud> HellDragon, change the output option in xmms then
<HellDragon> why ?
<vanberge> does anybody know or can recommend a good text editor for linux?  something like this: http://www.hogbaysoftware.com/product/writeroom
<nickrud> HellDragon, so it plays
<krazykit> Hermitis: yeah, i'm familiar with WINE in general
<buggzero> vanberge: vi
<JohnyX_> in the installation process on the base system it gets to "creating system devices" and fails
<HellDragon> ???
<Drac|Mac> vanberge, have you tried open office writer?
<Hexidigital_> AkumAPRIME:: when you are done, you should be able to install the 915resolution package
<buggzero> HellDragon: why what?
<Hermitis> krazykit, can you help me with an error I am getting while trying to use winecfg?
<krazykit> Hermitis: mebbe...  what's the error?
<GaiaX11> Drac|Mac, any light?
<buggzero> ahh screw em
<AkumAPRIME> done what? the site asked me questions, I answered, checked boxes. then it sent to a page of things that I have No idea what to do with. Are they terminal commands?
<Hermitis> krazykit, http://pastebin.com/719809
<Hexidigital_> AkumAPRIME:: what do they start with?
<vanberge> Drac | mac:  i am very familiar with Vi, and yes i have tried openoffice witer.
<AkumAPRIME> deb, most of them. I can paste bin if that's helpful
<vanberge> i am looking for something 'lightweight' - but that can take up the whole screen...
<GaiaX11> Drac|Mac, quit and run amarok again and try to play a file
<HellDragon> it doesnt work
<HellDragon> i still have no sound
<AkumAPRIME> like Deb http:blahblahblah
<Hexidigital_> AkumAPRIME:: no, dont paste them... hang on
<buggzero> vanberge: are you looking for a text editor with tag colors or a word processor
<krazykit> Hermitis: did you update wine recently?
<Hermitis> krazykit, yes
<GaiaX11> HellDragon, Is you volume sound working fine?
<Drac|Mac> GaiaX11, I've done that several times already. :P
<Hermitis> krazykit, it was working ok befor the update
<HellDragon> yes GaiaX11
<vanberge> buggzero: a simple wordprocessor...  this one for mac OS is really cool.  blocks out the rest of the screen, no distractions...
<krazykit> Hermitis: ah, check ps -aux, and kill any wine process
<buggzero> vanberge: I like ABI for quick documents
<GaiaX11> HellDragon, i think it is only about setting up the right output plugin then
<HellDragon> when i go in "sound & multimedia" of conf panel and i hit test sound and test midi i hear the sounds
<kha1i1> How cna i get opera on here? everytime i download teh dapper version it says not supported and gives a msg about xlib
<polpak> !opera
<Drac|Mac> GaiaX11, XMMS won't work, either. The usual "Please check that... Your sound card is configured correctly..." etc.
<ubotu> download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ (breezy) or http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/Weekly-284/intel-linux/ (dapper) to install see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<HellDragon> GaiaX11, how the plugin ended up messed up? i dont touched anything
<HellDragon> system sounds and xmms works :#
<Hermitis> krazykit, I'm not seeing a wine process?
<buggzero> !xmodmap
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, buggzero
<Drac|Mac> `
<Hexidigital_> AkumAPRIME:: ok, in terminal, type sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, and copy and paste the output from the website, and save
<vanberge> buggzero: thanks for the help...  anybody else have any recommendations on text editors?  (Besides Vi and OO.org)  :-)
<Hexidigital_> vanberge:: nano?
<png> gvim:P
<sethk> vanberge, there are dozens
<nickrud> abiword?
<sethk> vanberge, emacs, gedit, kedit,
<AkumAPRIME> Hexi: adding the new urls to the file? or overwriting it all? Im guessing add, but best to be specific
<krazykit> Hermitis: ya sure?  there are stuff like wine-server and wine-preload if you've run it recently.  the simplest thing might be to just restart, but if you can kill all the wine processes... it should be fine
<sethk> vanberge, depends on what you expect to be editing
<buggzero> vanberge, so what ar eyou saying, my suggestion isnt good enough for you?
<Hexidigital_> AkumAPRIME:: sorry, yes, add them
<nickrud> split the difference
<siriusnova> anyone here own a T60p ?
<vanberge> buggzero: no, thats not it at all.
<vanberge> i have a friend who is asking me about text editors on linux.  He uses one specific text editor on Mac OSX.
<GaiaX11> Drac|Mac, do you have amarok-xine installed as well?
<vanberge> And i always use Vi... so i dont have much to offer
<eonbluezzz> ahoy ninjas
<vanberge> buggzero: so i am trying to give him a good list to go from  :-)
<HellDragon> :(
<Hexidigital_> vanberge:: what one on OsX does he use?
<AkumAPRIME> Sorry to be a stickler. Where do I start copying? there is a bunch of stuff at the top that looks like it need not be copied. Should I start at the first deb? or the #statement before the deb or?
<buggzero> well unless you want to port that word processor, your not going to find something exactly like it
<AkumAPRIME> or just do the whole thing
<Hexidigital_> AkumAPRIME:: wait... you see the #deb things then?
<Drac|Mac> GaiaX11, I do.
<eonbluezzz> ok so i installed GCC and Make via apt, but when compiling i get  "C Compiler Cannot Create Executables"
<eonbluezzz> what does that mean
<Hermitis> krazykit, results of ps -aux
<AkumAPRIME> # Ubuntu supported packages (packages, GPG key: 437D05B5) deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted
<Hermitis> http://pastebin.com/719847
<AkumAPRIME> those are 2 lines
<Hermitis> krazykit, http://pastebin.com/719847
<Eleaf> hi
<sethk> eonbluezzz, usually that you don't have write permissions for the directory you are working in
<AkumAPRIME> deb starts a new line
<rixxon> just playing around: 'cat /dev/video0 | xxd' doesn't print anything that makes sense, is it binary data or simply compressed?
<sethk> eonbluezzz, try doing it with sudo
<buggzero> ubotu: tell eonbluezzz about compile
<eonbluezzz> still same thing w/ sudo
<Hexidigital_> AkumAPRIME:: that's what i meant before... # are comments... there shouldnt be any #s before deb... if you see a # before deb (#deb), delete #
<vanberge> Hexidigital_:  he uses this one:  http://www.hogbaysoftware.com/product/writeroom
<sethk> eonbluezzz, if you type gcc, what happens?
<eonbluezzz> no input files
<AkumAPRIME> so delete all commented lines and copy?
<Hexidigital_> vanberge:: sorry, cant view sites... im in a console right now
<bimberi> vanberge: OpenOffice.org has a sullscreen mode, similar to what WriteRoom does
<sethk> eonbluezzz, ok, so gcc is really there
<bimberi> *fullscreen
<Hexidigital_> AkumAPRIME:: skip the copy, just uncomment the #debs
<sethk> eonbluezzz, it can only be a permissions thing.  It must be a read only mount you are working on, or something of that sort
<AkumAPRIME> there are no #debs
<AkumAPRIME> just other commented lines
<iiiears> sethk - IF you installed build-eesential
<kvasov> is eclipse in ubuntu a native build or is it java?
<Hexidigital_> AkumAPRIME:: throughout the whole list?
<vanberge> Hexidigital_: thanks..  :-)   it is called 'writeroom'
<Drac|Mac> GaiaX11, I have had to manually select the xine engine in AmaroK, and it gives that error I described.
<AkumAPRIME> AH! you mean in the output from the terminal? not the website!?\
<AkumAPRIME> yes, I see, and one is universe
<AkumAPRIME> I will del # and save
<AkumAPRIME> that must be what you mean
<Hexidigital_> AkumAPRIME:: thats it! :)
<gmoore> which is more lightweight in general -- gnome or KDE? im currently running breezy but im reformatting soon so i'll be installing dapper. 450mhz p3 with 256mb of ram. using mostly as a server, not much for desktop, only occasionally using NX to connect to use the GUI.
<GaiaX11> Drac|Mac, do you have libmikmod2 ?
<vanberge> gmoore: you should check out fluxbox.  :-)
<Hermitis> krazykit, I'll try restarting, brb
<AkumAPRIME> now that thats saved, shall I reboot?
<krazykit> Hermitis: try killing explorer.exe and the c:windows thing
<Hexidigital_> AkumAPRIME:: no reboot required
<Roots> Has anyone had any problems with Drapper getting really slow over the past few days? It was working great for me and now all of a sudden my laptop can't even keep up with my typing speed into X-chat's textbox
<HellDragon> :(
<Hermitis> krazykit, ok
<buggzero> gmoore: Xfce is lighterwieght then both but id choose gnome
<Hexidigital_> AkumAPRIME:: now, in terminal, do sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<iiiears> gmoore - gnome - maybe XFCE4 is worth a try. xubuntu made everything easier to install.
<GaiaX11> HellDragon, which is your output plugin in xmms? OSS or Alsa?
<AkumAPRIME> Couldn't find package 915resolution
<AkumAPRIME> :(
<Hexidigital_> AkumAPRIME:: close that terminal... are you using the default GUI in dapper?
<kha1i1> thnx ubuot
<AkumAPRIME> ywa
<AkumAPRIME> yes
<HellDragon> how do i know which i use GaiaX11 ?
<rixxon> tcpdump printed unexpected stuff - google was echo replying to me! i used ping on google.com some long time ago so this confused me. turns out ping is still running, but in sleep mode. does it still send out echo requests then? seems so anyway. i have many "sleeping" old processes that should be terminated; why don't they terminate properly?
<iiiears> gmoore - maybe install the server then apt-get xubuntu-desktop ??
<Hexidigital_> AkumAPRIME:: ok, click System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<GaiaX11> HellDragon, try both of them. For me, OSS is fine to play mp3
<AkumAPRIME> done
<HellDragon> how can i change it ?
<HellDragon> lol
<Hermitis> krazykit, how to I kill a process?
* bimberi thinks a 'sudo apt-get update' (or reload in synaptic) has been missed
<gmoore> iiiears: hmmm... what would that get me, exactly? :)
<Hexidigital_> AkumAPRIME:: ok, on one of the menus should be Search... search for 915resolution
<Drac|Mac> GaiaX11, I do now. :P
<gavagai> gmoore, it would get you xfce
<gavagai> without gnome or kde
<eonbluezzz> supposedly theres a package for Lame on multiverse but i enabled it and it yields no results
<Hexidigital_> AkumAPRIME:: you *should* be able to install it that way w/o problems
<HellDragon> i use ALSSA
<GaiaX11> Drac|Mac, what do you do now?
<AkumAPRIME> found it
<gmoore> gavagai: does that give you any kind of decent user interface? my ubuntu system is running headless; i only see the GUI when i connect with nomachine X to do anything 'daunting' (anything i'm afraid to do by command line ssh)
<krazykit> Hermitis: in that psaux, do sudo kill -9 PID
<GaiaX11> HellDragon, in xmms preferences
<kbrooks> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<AkumAPRIME> dling package info
<krazykit> Hermitis: where the PID is that first number.  that sends an unblockable "kill" signal
<HellDragon> with OSS it says i need to configure my card
<iiiears> the well tested configured server install. and XFCE - less tested though i am afraid doing it this way. - XFCE4 is much lighter on resources for a busy server. - else i would likely choose GNOME. more people use it here. easy answers.
<krazykit> Hermitis: just make sure not to kill the wrong thing.
<kbrooks> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<kbrooks> !info flash
<kbrooks> !find flash
<Hexidigital_> !flash
<gmoore> iiiears: definitely not a 'busy server', but all the same... hmm, k
<Healot> bot died
<bimberi> ubotu quit a while ago
<AkumAPRIME> hmmmm... I will pastebin the errors  because it busted them out ont m
<AkumAPRIME> e
<krazykit> kbrooks: don't do that.  why not just message ubotu?
<GaiaX11> HellDragon, so the problem is the card and not the plugins
<kbrooks> krazykit: its dead. scroll up
<HellDragon> yeah.
<HellDragon> but why it was working 2 days ago GaiaX11 ?
<krazykit> kbrooks: yes, i saw.
<Hexidigital_> AkumAPRIME:: sorry, but i have to run... my battery is running very low
<AkumAPRIME> peace, thanx for the hand holding
<Hexidigital_> AkumAPRIME:: someone here will be able to help you from here on out
<Hexidigital_> gnite everyone
<GaiaX11> HellDragon, do you mean the xmms?
<HellDragon> no, all the comp
<HellDragon> i only get sound on xmms
<GaiaX11> Drac|Mac, is amarok working now?
<HellDragon> and some weird things but not in games and other thigns
<Healot> libxine-extracodecs is your friend almost another day
<Hermitis> krazykit, I'm not understanding the kill process command sorry
<benzin> hi there..
<AkumAPRIME> does anyone know what these errors mean? http://pastebin.com/719866
<ardchoille> Hermitis: man kill ?
<AkumAPRIME> I cant install resolution915
<benzin> how do i connect to a ssl server
<benzin> xchat and ssl .. how ?
<GaiaX11> HellDragon, what about kscd?
<krazykit> Hermitis: when you did psaux, you see the numbers all on the left?  use the numbers that are the explorer process and the c:/whatever process.  so it's be like sudo kill -9 111111, or whatever that number is
<HellDragon> huh
<HellDragon> 2sec
<gmoore> iiiears: what about xubuntu?
<GaiaX11> Drac|Mac, anything?
<bimberi> AkumAPRIME: it means that you have two cdrom entries in your sources.list, delete one of them, they're probably both near the top of the file
<HellDragon> i got no music cd
<AkumAPRIME> bimberi: what if I have 2 cdroms?
<errpast-hc> I think I am very close wtih Atheros based 3com card
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Seveas Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<errpast-hc> But can't get dhcp address
<AkumAPRIME> what is the terminal command to bring up source list?
<iiiears> gmoore - Sure, Install xubuntu first then LAMP services?
<Hermitis> krazykit, :D thanks! I figured it out
<errpast-hc> sit0: unknown hardware address type 776
<GaiaX11> HellDragon, only mp3?
<gmoore> iiiears: LAMP? :-)
<HellDragon> yes gabbo
<HellDragon> GaiaX11,
<iiiears> gmoore - Linux Apache MYSQL PERL
<Hermitis> I was thinkin the -9 in the command had to be the PID number like "kill -27262 PID" :D
<gmoore> iiiears: oh haha, i usually install apache/mysql/ruby/php/etc by hand :/
<GaiaX11> HellDragon, try to play then in totem and mplayer also
<Eleaf> hi
<iiiears> gmoore - lol - you are right. PHP - duh.
<Hermitis> restarting
<Drac|Mac> GaiaX11, still no luck. :(
<HellDragon> i got sound in totem and kafeine
<kbrooks> OK, community.
<HellDragon> and mplayer too
<GaiaX11> HellDragon, this test is for you to discover if it is only a plungin problem
<kbrooks> --- EasyUbuntu bug squashing ---
<DrKevorkian> i'm having serious audio quality problems with any audio, left speakers produce static-y sound
<kbrooks> Lately we have discovered lots of bugs in EasyUbuntu
<Yonda> I've got the mplayer plugin installed for Firefox, and the audio works, but not the video...
<AkumAPRIME> what is the terminal command to bring up that sources files?
<gmoore> iiiears: i should probably use lamp next time though
<benzin> xchat and ssl .. how ?
<DrKevorkian> i can't seem to be able to reinstall audio drivers
<iiiears> gmoore - http://www.djangoproject.com/  I don't know anything about servers. a few have said this is interesting.
<gmoore> iiiears: yeah i've seen some things about that, supposedly pretty good
<Xylene> are there any gui apps that use like, ffmpeg to encode video?
<errpast-hc> what would cause a dhcp failure with a wireless card
<GaiaX11> Drac|Mac, my arsenal is finishing
<errpast-hc> unknown hardware type 776
<errpast-hc> Request goes out, but don't get an address
<errpast-hc> eth0 works fine (wired)
<vanberge> is there a fast way to change the owner of a folder and all subfolders/files within that folder?
<GaiaX11> Drac|Mac, have you seen your audio permissions?
<vanberge> chown username */*  maybe?
<errpast-hc> Another wireless card on another computer works with this wireless dhcp server
<errpast-hc> any ideas
<dv_> chown -R username <dir>
<Drac|Mac> GaiaX11, all I know is that this user was just added to the audio group. What else should I check?
<vanberge> dv_:  tyvm
<benzin> does anuone knows how to enable ssla for xchat
<benzin> ssl
<plotinus> hello people, I am having some problems with audio cds: iso9660 cds are normally (auto)mounted, show up in the desktop, etc. however the system seems to be unable to read audio cds (software keeps dropping "CDROMREADTOCHDR: Input/output error"). Can it be an /etc/fstab problem?
<HellDragon> errr
<crimsun> Drac|Mac: reinstalling audio drivers isn't going to change that. What sound driver do you use?  ``cat /proc/asound/modules''
<crimsun> Drac|Mac: sorry
<crimsun> DrKevorkian: reinstalling audio drivers isn't going to change that. What sound driver do you use?  ``cat /proc/asound/modules''
<bimberi> AkumAPRIME: or use synaptic to disable one of them, Settings -> Repositories
<DrKevorkian> crimsun emu10k1x
<GaiaX11> Drac|Mac, which user?
<crimsun> DrKevorkian: pastebin ``amixer''
<DrKevorkian> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/67469
<Yonda> I've got the mplayer plugin installed for Firefox, and the audio works, but not the video...
<AkumAPRIME> ok, so I just installed the 915resolution package. I Still cant change my resolution. lol. Any ideas?
<bur[n] er> anyone know if there's a way to play .nsv files??
<der0b> hey guys, I just noticed an acpi-support update, where can I go to see what's been changed?
<GaiaX11> Drac|Mac, lets install the plugins then
<Vaske_Car> does anybody use Xara for Linux?
<crimsun> DrKevorkian: does toggling 'Analog/Digital Output Jack' assuage that?  amixer set 'Analog/Digital Output Jack' on
<GaiaX11> Drac|Mac,     *  sudo apt-get install libmad0 libxine1c2
<GaiaX11> Drac|Mac,     sudo apt-get install libmad0 gstreamer0.8-mad
<eonbluezzz> !repos
<SurfnKid> how can i make grub grab a different splash screen every time at bootup?
<GaiaX11> Drac|Mac,  sudo apt-get install libmad0 libarts1-mpeglib
<benzin> does anyone knows how to enable ssl for xchat ?
<DrKevorkian> crimsun
<SurfnKid> !repo
<DrKevorkian> now all i get is white noise
<GaiaX11> Drac|Mac,  so (...)
<crimsun> DrKevorkian: ok, so mute it.
<crimsun> DrKevorkian: you need to toggle 'Sigmatel Surround Phase Inversion Playback ', too
<Eleaf> meow
<VoX> moo
<AkumAPRIME> How do I change my resolution?
<gnomefreak> !fixres
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<AkumAPRIME> lets pray, ty
<DrKevorkian> crimsun: it says amixer couldn't find that control
<errpast-hc> what is sit0: ?
<crimsun> DrKevorkian: what command did you use?
<HellDragon> wow because of someone i dont have sounds anymore in xmms and other things
<crimsun> HellDragon: that's pretty vague.
<DrKevorkian> amixer set 'Sigmatel Surround Phase Inversion Playback' on
<DrKevorkian> amixer: Unable to find simple control 'Sigmatel Surround Phase Inversion Playback',0
<HellDragon> he told me to do killall esd
<HellDragon> even if i restart X i get no sound
<crimsun> DrKevorkian: you missed the trailing whitespace, which is important.
<DrKevorkian> ah
<AkumAPRIME> how do I find What xserver driver I want
<GaiaX11> Drac|Mac,  did you give up?
<AkumAPRIME> I am have an intel proset 9xx video card
<NoUse> HellDragon just open a terminal and type 'esd&'
<Sjoerd-> hello, is there anyone available that knows some about awstats? It doesn't recognise browser/bots for me :(
<HellDragon> it says already running NoUse ;
<GaiaX11> I need a break now :-)
<iiiears> sit0: IPV6 tunneled in ipv4 http://www.bieringer.de/linux/IPv6
<NoUse> HellDragon have you tried restarting the machine?
<HellDragon> yes
<NoUse> !sound
<crimsun> HellDragon: is System> Preferences> Sound> Enable software sound mixing (ESD)  checked?
<ubotu> Help to fix issues with sound can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<DrKevorkian> crimsun: i noticed when i'm doing this under 'Playback Channels' its giving me Mono
<NoUse> HellDragon ^^^
<aaronm23> crimsun: I just wanted to tell you thanks for helping me get my sound working the other day
<iiiears> crimsun You are awesome. :)
<benzin> does anyone knows how to enable ssl for xchat ?
<crimsun> DrKevorkian: yes, that's intentional.
<crimsun> aaronm23: np.
<Drac|Mac> GaiaX11, sorry, I'm multitasking quite a bit. The user name you requested is elenore.
<SurfnKid> how can I grab a bunch of jpgs from a website
<SurfnKid> with the command wget
<HellDragon> i cant find what youre saying crimsun
<amtneu> anyone here know how to configure network manager in dapper?
<blind> 'configure' ?
<crimsun> HellDragon: are you using Warty, Hoary, Breezy, or Dapper?
<HellDragon> dapper
<blind> there's not much to it, amtneu
<crimsun> HellDragon: in the System> Preferences> Sound menu, there's a checkbox labeled "Enable software sound mixing (ESD)". Is it checked?
<amtneu> well it dident detect the wireless card im using
<HellDragon> theres no "preference" in system crimsun
<HellDragon> im on kde
<amtneu> i have a broadcom card and i have the correct drivers that it supports
<DrKevorkian> crimsun: hmm well i'm still getting the poor audio quality, sounds like my left speaker is trying to play the subwoofer part but its plugged in correctly
<HellDragon> ill switch brb
<crimsun> HellDragon: erm...ok
<Xylene> are there any gui apps that use like, ffmpeg to encode video?
<AkumAPRIME> well that didnt fix my resolution issue... hmmm
<crimsun> DrKevorkian: then you need: amixer set 'Sigmatel 4-Speaker Stereo' on && amixer set 'Sigmatel Surround' on && amixer set 'Surround' 80% on
<Sivik> what repo do i need in order to get the kernel-source-2.6 via apt-get?
<errpast-hc> I'm getting an inet6 addr with dhclient
<crimsun> Sivik: apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)
<errpast-hc> on my wireless card
<errpast-hc> seems related to sit0
<iiiears> Xylene: Have you seen http://cinelerra.org/ - Does it look like what you need?
<errpast-hc> Not sure what to do
<crimsun> HellDragon: it's important to note up front what environment you're using
<Xylene> iiiears, will that allow me to transcode mpeg to xvid without the command line?
<Sivik> crimsun, that will work if i'm trying to using the source in order to run a new kernel?
<cookiecaper> Hi. : ) How do I get aptitude to stop wanting to tell me a solution? I don't want to do what it wants me to.
<HellDragon> i got xmms music back
<HellDragon> but still no sound in games
<crimsun> Sivik: if by "using the source in order to run a new kernel" you really mean "compile my own kernel", then yes.
<HellDragon> why its doing that
<crimsun> HellDragon: what game{,s}?
<HellDragon> all.
<HellDragon> and all flash animations
<HellDragon> and all java applets
<HellDragon> etc..
<crimsun> HellDragon: do you have any idea how vague that is? :)
<iiiears> Xylene - Hm.. - It looks like it uses mencoder. - i would say it is likely.
<vanberge> i dont suppose anybody knows a quick answer to "is it possible to move a mozilla thunderbird profile from windows to linux, retaining settings, rss feeds, mail, address book'  ?    "-)
<HellDragon> i cant give more information...
<HellDragon> i dont know how i lost my sounds
<crimsun> HellDragon: sure you can. You just said xmms works now. Can you tell me which audio i/o output plugin you're using in Preferences?
<DrKevorkian> crimsun: hmm seemed a little better but whenever there's a strong base i still get it
<HellDragon> crimsun, alsa
<crimsun> DrKevorkian: I don't wish to be callous, but the emu10k1x is an extremely crippled dsp.
<crimsun> HellDragon: which virtual device is it configured to use?
<iiiears> Xylene We are a bit off topic so shh.  - lol -   good luck.  http://www.ftconsult.com/twiki/bin/view/Cinelerra/Rendering#RENDERING_OPTIONS_encoding_tips
<Sivik> crimsun, yes, i'm getting an error with the inablity to open directory /lib/modules/kernel
<crimsun> Sivik: what's the precise error you're receiving?
<HellDragon> crimsun, 2sec
<DrKevorkian> would i be better off running on-board audio if theres a different dsp?
<crimsun> DrKevorkian: afaik the emu10k1x /is/ onboard.
<Sivik> WARNING: couldn't open driectory /lib/modules/2.6.17claytons: No such file or directory
<crimsun> Sivik: so you compiled your own 2.6.17?
<Sivik> yes
<HellDragon> what is virtual device crimsun
<crimsun> Sivik: did you execute ``make modules && make modules_install''?
<iiiears> Sivik - How did it go? Wireless?
<crimsun> HellDragon: it's the device text drop-down menu
<crimsun> HellDragon: it should be configured to use "default", not "hw:0,0" or anything of that ilk
<Sivik> iiiears, i'm still working on it
<Sivik> iiiears, and i haven't tried to install gemu yet
<HellDragon> it is on default crimsun
<crimsun> HellDragon: good. Now while XMMS is playing, what's the output from ``lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*'' ?
<uber_spaced> what's a good chess program for linux?
<Sivik> crimsun, didn't know i still needed to do it since i was doing it via the .deb package that i created
<crimsun> Sivik: does your generated deb actually contain files in /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/ ?
<pschulz01> Greetings.. The building of modules for VMWare seem to be broken after recent upgrade.. has anyone seen this?
<Sivik> crimsun, not sure
<crimsun> pschulz01: known. No ETA, devs @Paris conference.
<Sivik> crimsun, how would i go about figuring that out
<crimsun> Sivik: dpkg-deb -c foo.deb |grep 'lib/modules/'
<Sivik> ok
<crimsun> (don't paste here)
<HellDragon> lol
<HellDragon> crimsun i sent u a pm
<oomph_> anyone have any experience getting sleep/hibernate to work on a thinkpad?
<pschulz01> crimsun: Thanks,.. is there bug number?
<Sivik> crimsun, yes it does
<crimsun> HellDragon: yeah, I prefer /not/ to receive queries, since they make alternating between buffers highly inconvenient during concurrent sessions
<HellDragon> :(
<HellDragon> im too lazy to open pastebin
<crimsun> Sivik: so why aren't they in /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/ ?
<rixxon> is there some easy command to list the number of lines in a textfile, or do i need to write oneliners?
<crimsun> rixxon: wc -l
<rixxon> crimsun: cool, thank you
<crimsun> pschulz01: I think you'll find faster than I will right now.
<nosmofui> which are the minimal requeriments to install ubuntu??
<Sivik> crimsun, there is a whole bunch of stuff in the /lib/modules/2.6.17* folder
<crimsun> nosmofui: they're enumerated to a general degree in the release announcement
<crimsun> Sivik: so what application is throwing the "not found" error?
<crimsun> HellDragon: are you in GNOME or KDE currently?
<HellDragon> gnome, Cr0w-
<HellDragon>  crimsun
<crimsun> HellDragon: pkill artsd
<HellDragon> !
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, HellDragon
<Sivik> crimsun, not sure
<crimsun> HellDragon: then start a game. Is sound audible?
<pschulz01> crimsun: Thanks again.
<crimsun> pschulz01: np
<oomph_>  when i close the lid and open it again the computer wont come out of sleep
<Sivik> crimsun, and its not a program, its doing it while its booting
<oomph_> on my laptop
<HellDragon> but still no sound :(
<crimsun> oomph_: what laptop?
<oomph_> anyone got experience troubleshooting that type of issue?
<oomph_> IBM thinkpad T40
<crimsun> oomph_: dpkg -l acpi-support |grep ^ii
<oomph_> sec
<SurfnKid> guys is there a way to take over a session
<SurfnKid> from lets say putty
<HellDragon> :(
<crimsun> HellDragon: what game did you attempt?
<darkyoshi372> Is fglrx that much better than the stock ati driver?
<AkumAPRIME> htf do you install sth as simple as the flash plug in? It DLs a file. A dialog window opens. Do I extract it? do I add it?
<HellDragon> enemy territory, a google video, counter-strike
<billybennett> Would anyone know why when I try and shutdown the screen blanks out but then it never shuts down no matter how long I wait?
<Sivik> crimsun, so whats wrong here?
<HellDragon> omg i get sound !
<HellDragon> crimsun, i did your command 2 times
<dangermonkey> howdy
<smahoney> Anybody in here know anything about getting GRUB to boot SDA instead of HDA?
<krazykit> darkyoshi372: sorta.  you get 3d acceleration at the cost of some stability
<krazykit> smahoney: it's no different.
<crimsun> Sivik: again, what program is needing modules in /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/ ?
<HellDragon> thank you very much crimsun
<crimsun> HellDragon: np
<Sivik> crimsum: its not a program, its doing it during a boot up
<dangermonkey> smahoney: well..will there still be an hda?
<Sivik> while loading the kernel
<HellDragon> i hope i will have it on kde
<crimsun> Sivik: so your kernel doesn't boot and panics instead?
<smahoney> dangermonkey: Yes
<dangermonkey> smahoney: you'd edit /boot/grub/menu.lst or grub.conf
<Sivik> crimsun, yes
<dangermonkey> smahoney: ok then, it's easy. you can leave grub installed on hda..and leave /boot on hda if you want
<crimsun> Sivik: that's simple, then. You didn't include the necessary modules in the initramfs.
<Sivik> ok, how do i fix that?
<crimsun> Sivik: generate an initramfs.
<oomph_> Crimsum: according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsIBM
<Sivik> !initramfs
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Sivik
<dangermonkey> smahoney: looke for menu.lst
<Sivik> crimsun, ok, never done that before
<crimsun> Sivik: that's normally done by passing the --initrd parameter to make-kpkg, or you can use update-initramfs
<oomph_> im supposed to : add 'apm=on acpi=off
<HellDragon> (can finally watch this video http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8065197329684563529&q=GI+joe )
<samsonasu> hello im having a weird problem installing ubuntu.  when i boot from the livecd everything works fine, but after I installed to the hard drive the network only works for about 10 seconds and then i get no route to host trying to get to my router.  I don't get it please help if you can
<smahoney> dangermonkey: I'd rather not have anything but home on /hda if I can get away with it.  I've found menu.lst, but editing it isn't so much working (I suppose it would help if I knew what I was doing)
<Sivik> crimsun, so i have to rerun that .deb package?
<dangermonkey> smahoney: lol
<HellDragon> i test sound on kde
<crimsun> Sivik: no, see the latter reference
<HellDragon> brb
<Sivik> crimsun, ok
<dangermonkey> smahoney: well, you can install grub on sda instead
<dangermonkey> smahoney: grub-install --help
<crimsun> oomph_: apm doesn't handle suspend/resume terribly well in many cases
<siriusnova> hmm
<oomph_> k, im just going by what the wiki said
<dangermonkey> smahoney: essentially grub-install /dev/sda   IIRC
<oomph_> regarding my hardware support
<siriusnova> hey guys it there a way to start a 16 bit X window in a 24 bit desktop?
<oomph_> im rather new so trying to follow the docs as best i can
<dangermonkey> smahoney: then configure your bios to boot sda
<smahoney> dangermonkey: Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<dangermonkey> smahoney: have you partitioned and formatted sda?
<samsonasu> sorry am i asking the wrong way or something or does nobody have any idea whats wrong
<Sivik> crimsun, there isn't a initrd.img-2.6.17, do i just use the initrd.img-2.6.15 after i run the update?
<smahoney> dangermonkey: Yeah, and gparted recognizes the partitions
<dangermonkey> smahoney: can you mount it?
<smahoney> dangermonkey: Yes
<HellDragon> crimsun, i get no sound on kde
<dangermonkey> smahoney: is it actually scsi? or is it sata or something?
<pschulz01> crimsun: Not that want to unecessarity hassle anyone, but who is the person who knows about the VMWare issue?
<dangermonkey> smahoney: also are you running grub-install as root?
<crimsun> Sivik: no, you can't reuse the old one. You have to regenerate one for your 2.6.17
<Sir-Montag> I have a question about how I would get dapper on a laptop that doesn't have a cdrom - I have an adapter for it - can I slave the laptop hard drive to my PC and install it from there, or does it need to be compiled on the laptop hardware?
<smahoney> dangermonkey: How do I find out?  (And yeah, I'm running it with sudo)
<Sivik> crimsun: how do i generate one for my 2.6.17?
<Sivik> crimsun, there isn't one there for 2.6.17
<crimsun> pschulz01: the kernel team knows about it, but the fix it held up while the devs are at the conference
<dangermonkey> smahoney: sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt
<crimsun> Sivik: I gave you the reference for update-initramfs...
<dangermonkey> smahoney: if you can't mount it, you can't install grub on it
<Sivik> that would be nice
<HellDragon> what it the command for kde ?
<Sivik> crimsun, that would be nice
<nomasteryoda> Sir-Montag, you can install it via a slaved CDrom drive via network mode too
<crimsun> Sivik: what would be nice?
<dangermonkey> smahoney: other thing you could try (after you mount it and make sure it's all good) is installing into /dev/sda1 (or whatever the first partition is)
<oomph_> crimsum: i checked and already got acpi-support installed
<oomph_> what next?
<crimsun> Sivik: I told you where to look.
<Sjoerd-> hello, is there anyone available that knows some about awstats? It doesn't recognise browser/bots for me :(
<nomasteryoda> or network Sir-Montag
<smahoney> dangermonkey: Oh, no - I've already mounted it.  I meant how can I find out if its SCSI or SATA or whatever?
<samsonasu> are you guys ignoring me?  I really want to give ubuntu a try but this problem is making it very difficult.
<crimsun> oomph_: no, you were supposed to tell me the version you have installed.
<dangermonkey> anyone running reiser4 ?
<pschulz01> crimsun: Ok.. matter of just waiting then? or do you think there is something that an be done? I have a user who uses VMWare and it's currently broken for them..
<smahoney> dangermonkey: Its /dev/sda3, and it doesn't work either - same error message
<dangermonkey> smahoney: uhhhh
<HellDragon> pkill esd
<oomph_> 0.84
<nomasteryoda> Sir-Montag, you should have the Ubuntu Alternate iso for that purpose
<oomph_> thats the version
<dangermonkey> smahoney: look in the box?
<pschulz01> eg. Can I downgrade sonething.
<dangermonkey> smahoney: ;)
<crimsun> pschulz01: you can adjust it yourself if you're familiar w/ Debian packaging
<samsonasu> will somebody at least say that you can read the words that i am typing
<pschulz01> crimun: yes?
<crimsun> oomph_: you need to update && upgrade to 0.85 for starters.
<crimsun> pschulz01: "yes"  <-- what's this in reference to?|
<Sir-Montag> nomasteryoda - it doesn't even have an ethernet port
<pschulz01> crimsun: yes? Is it just the headers?
<Sir-Montag> that old
<HellDragon> crimsun, whats the command when i am on KDE?
<KrisWood> Hi everyone, I'm afraid ubuntu isn't going to work out for my desktop PC right now, so I have one last question for you. How do I repartition my hard drives so that the windows fdisk can see them?
<crimsun> pschulz01: you need to pull the source package and adjust debian/control, then regen the binary packages
<Sir-Montag> it's a Dell Latitude XP4100
<pschulz01> crimsun: .. sorry.. yes I can build a package..
<oomph_> crimsun: ok done upgrading
<HellDragon> ok
<crimsun> HellDragon: command to do what?
<HellDragon> like pkill artsd
<HellDragon> but im on kde
<pschulz01> Linux kernel sources?
<crimsun> HellDragon: it's the same command -- or you can disable the sound server in KDE's System Settings> Audio
<HellDragon> hmm ok ty :)
<rixxon> is there some easy way to search all folders in $PATH
<crimsun> pschulz01: no, the source for vmware-player-kernel-modules
<rixxon> ok. they're called directories. :P
<prwlr> KrisWood, gparted or partition magic
<KrisWood> prwlr: can I use that on my ubuntu system partition while it's runing? :-/
<LjL> rixxon: find `echo $PATH | tr ":" " "` | grep <word-you-want-to-search-for-in-the-filename>
<Sir-Montag> how would I put it on a machine that has no network adapter or cd-rom?
<HellDragon> i cant get pkill artsd working , i get no sound in games
<LjL> rixxon: if that's what you mean
<pschulz01> Ahh.. the probelam that I am having is with building the modules for 'VMWare-workstation'. but If I could get vmware-player working, I could at least use the virual machines.
<rixxon> LjL: i was looking for some short fast-to-type command :)
<Sir-Montag> it has a parallel port, serial, and built in floppy
<prwlr> KrisWood, sure
<HellDragon> nevermind.
<crimsun> pschulz01: did you download -workstation from VMWare's Web site?
<KrisWood> ok,,, here we go...
<pschulz01> crimsun: yes.
<Sir-Montag> I have an EIDE to laptop hard drive adapter, so I can slave the laptop hard drive to my machine
<rixxon> LjL: i mean find files by name
<crimsun> pschulz01: then you need to install linux-headers-$(uname -r) and regenerate whatever kernel modules you had to generate before for the older kernel.
<pschulz01> crimsun: VMware-workstation-5.5.1-19175.tar.gz
<Sir-Montag> but I don't know whether it needs to be compiled on the laptop hardware or not
<samsonasu> hello?
<crimsun> samsonasu: don't ask to ask.
<LjL> rixxon: then just  make an alias.  type    alias fastfind="`echo $PATH | tr ':' ' '` | find | grep"
<samsonasu> im having a problem with my network it dies a few seconds after i boot up.  I can usually load one web page or ping something for a few seconds
<LjL> rixxon: after that, you'll simply be able to type "fastfind blah"
<samsonasu> after that I start seeing unroutable errors to my router
<LjL> rixxon: and yes, my command does search for filenames
<rixxon> LjL: uh nevermind, i didn't see the "find" there
<dbcalo> is there a smaller package cd some where. trying to compile the 2.6.17 kernel to get wireless working but none of the dependencies i need are on the live cd. also trying to avoid downloading the whole dvd right now.
<rixxon> LjL: thanks
<crimsun> samsonasu: any clues from ``dmesg |tail''?
<da`bahny> any problems using the package manager in ubuntu?
<oomph_> crimsun: so should I get rid of this statement add 'apm=on acpi=off
<crimsun> oomph_: probably not, I'm not familiar w/ your model (mine's an X41-2527)
<oomph_> from my /boot/grub/ menu.lst file
<AK7> aargh, whats the name of that hosting service everyone's always raving about?
<eugman> Is there a way to make a list of all packages which are not a dependecie of an installed package?
<crimsun> deborphan?
<LjL> eugman: try debfoster
<oomph_> what happens is when i open the lid to my laptop it powers up again
<dbcalo> everything would be a-ok if i able to plug into an ethernet cable in this room.
<oomph_> but i cant click anything
<oomph_> the video comes back
<oomph_> and i can move my mouse
<samsonasu> it looks good to me.  the last thing in dmesg that references network says "no IPv6 routers present" and then "Registered protocol family 31"
<LjL> eugman: follow crimsun's suggestion, deborphan is more appropriate
<KrisWood> well, I loved using ubuntu for the last few days, I just wish I could have got my windows apps working properly in it. I'll keep using it on my server PC but my desktop machine is back to windows for now. Farewell everyone! Thanks to everyone who helped me out here over the last few days! :)
<samsonasu> the network works prefectly when i boot from the livecd too, its only from the hd install that it is broken
<Sir-Montag> anyone know how I would go about installing dapper on a laptop that only has a floppy drive (no cdrom, USB or any other input)? I can slave the hard drive to my regular machine - would that help?
<Sivik> crimsum: i'm lost with trying to use update-initramfs to create a initrd
<LjL> KrisWood: well, Wine is far from perfect i suppose.
<HellDragon> hummmmmmmmm iit seems i cant get my music working at the same time while playing a game
<Sivik> crimsun, it says to -c to create a new one but then it says create mode requires a version argument
<da`bahny> crimsun.  anything wrong with the package manager?
<eugman> Well deborphan doesn't do exactly what I'd like. For example Sometimes I install things temporarilly like fontforge and I forget about them.
<GaiaX11> Drac|Mac,  have a look in http://amarok.kde.org/amarokwiki/index.php/MP3_on_Ubuntu_5.10
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<crimsun> Sivik: so pass it a version :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Sivik> crimsun, i did
<Zambezi> What can I use instead of MythTV?
<freakabcd> hi all
<Sivik> initrd.img-2.6.17
<KrisWood> LjL 3dsmax won't even install on Wine or Crossover office, and is elusive in cedega. :-/ I'll give it a try again in a few years.
<errpast-hc> anyone use pptpconfig gui front end for pptp connections
<freakabcd> what package do i need to be able to do kernel devel?
<da`bahny> Zambezi.  xawtv.
<dbcalo> so am i stuck downloading the dvd to get the correct dependencies to compile the newest kernel to get my wireless working?
<LjL> eugman: hmm i'm not sure... the description does say "It determines which packages have no other packages depending on their installation", which sounds just about like what you asped
<errpast-hc> Am having trouble installing pptpconfig
<Sivik> crimsun, is initrd.img-2.6.17 not the right way
<crimsun> Sivik: no, it's not an initrd, so don't use any reference to initrd.
<freakabcd> by that i mean writing modules, not necessarily the kernel tree itself
<Sivik> crimsun, ok, then i'm still totally lost
<crimsun> Sivik: it's an initramfs, and you only pass ``uname -r''
<Zambezi> da`bahny, Can it record?
<LjL> KrisWood: i suppose the 3D modelling programs for linux aren't enough developed to use them instead, yet?
<Ackeubu_> heey i booted up as xubuntu???!!
<Ackeubu_> after update..
<da`bahny> no.  only capture i think.
<Sivik> crimsun, then i guess i don't understand what i'm trying to do here
<KrisWood> LjL: I do 3d modeling for a living. Some of my clients use proprietary 3dsmax plugins to export to their software
<Zambezi> da`bahny, Works for me.
<eugman> LjL, Well I think it only helps with cruft. For example i don't think it will show if nvu is installed.
<nekostar> pcbsd here i cum
<Mr_Freeman> is there an easy  way to  upgrade from breezy to hoary with out re-formatting my system?
<corfe> how do I modify sensible-editor from the command line?
<Mr_Freeman> err breezy to dapper
<corfe> I want it to be vim, instead of whatever it is now.
<KrisWood> If I want to keep making money I've got to keep using 3dsmax
* KrisWood shrugs
<AkumAPRIME> is there any way to make the desktop background change every X units of time, a la other distros?
<crimsun> Sivik: the kernel can't find the directory because it doesn't have / mounted, does it?
<Paradoxx> !amarok
<LjL> KrisWood: i see, well that's the kind of situation where you really need windows i suppose. though VMWare is getting 3D acceleration right now (still experimental), so i think you'd be able to use 3DS under it in a short while
<freakabcd> corfe, export EDITOR=vim
<eugman> Mr_Freeman, yes , does update manager have an upgrade button when you run it?
<pschulz01> crimsun: There is something odd going on.. It used to work for me.
<freakabcd> on your current shell or put that in your ~/.bashrc
<Paradoxx> how do i get amarok 1.4?
<Mr_Freeman> im not sure one second
<Sivik> crimsun, i have no clue
<crimsun> Paradoxx: see the topic in #kubuntu
<KrisWood> LjL: Parallels claims that they'll have that sort of thing running without much if any slowdown soon, but they're still not quite there yet
<iiiears> What is the command to mount a remote samba directory?  Okay. NVM - just tell me what port samba uses?
<LjL> eugman: it's just that by default it only shows the packages in the "lib" section. try "deborphan -a"
<corfe> freakabcd: hmm. That'll work per session, but can't I tell the system to use it everytime?
<crimsun> Sivik: please read the mkinitramfs man page, then. I have to return to work.
<corfe> make sensible-editor "point" to vim?
<Paradoxx> crimsun: but i am useing ubuntu
<HellDragon> crimsun do you know why i can only use 1 thing at a time ? i cant listen to music and play
<freakabcd> corfe, what do you mean sensible-editor
<freakabcd> ?
<Mr_Freeman> no it says my system is up to date
<crimsun> HellDragon: because you need to use plug:dmix
<Sivik> crimsun, i have read the man page, it makes no sens
<Sivik> sense
<HellDragon> what is that
<NoUse> Paradoxx ubuntu and kubuntu are the same thing, just different Desktops
<NoUse> !tell Paradoxx about amarok
<geeksauce> i did a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and now totem won't play mp3's...am i going to have to re-install the packages to play mp3's EVERY time i upgrade?
<LjL> eugman: look also at the "--priority" option
<corfe> freakabcd: to be honest I'm using debian, but the people there are unresponsive. I was assuming this aspect of ubuntu was the same, perhaps incorrectly.
<eugman> Mr_Freeman, Well there should be an upgrade option up top. Try running update-manager -d
<HellDragon> how can i enable it crimsun ?
<oomph_> LJL if Vmware gets 3d acceleration would we be able to play video games on it?
<oomph_> :P
<Ackeubu_> Hey guys is there a thing called eubuntu??
<crimsun> HellDragon: it's already enabled unless you've created your own /etc/asound.conf or ~/.asoundrc*
<LjL> oomph_: i suppose so, if it ever gets *decent* acceleration
<NoUse> Ackeubu_ yes
<LjL> Ackeubu_: there is *edu*buntu
<NoUse> !tell Ackeubu_ about edubuntu
<freakabcd> corfe, did you even check what this 'sensible-editor' is?
<oomph_> ljl ever used Cdega?
<HellDragon> it seems that is not already enabled :(
<freakabcd> corfe, if not let me tell you: its a shell script
<LjL> oomph_: tried it.
<CarsomyrXIII> Ackeubu_: I think there's an enlightnement ubuntu or something saw it on wiki
<oomph_> ljl: any good?
<LjL> oomph_: with only one program (Orbiter). i'm not much of a gamer at all
<corfe> freakabcd: oh
<corfe> freakabcd: heh thanks
<Ackeubu_> oohu, i thought eubuntu had something to do with enlightenment,. like kde has with kubuntu. :o
<crimsun> HellDragon: no, it is enabled. ``grep default /usr/share/alsa/cards/EMU10K1X.conf''
<LjL> oomph_: can't really say. it didn't work well with that one program, but you'd definitely have to try some more to say something.
<freakabcd> corfe, if the EDITOR environment variable is set it WILL launch _your_ desired editor when sensible-editor is run
<crimsun> HellDragon: sorry, but I have a teleconference now.
<HellDragon> # default with dmix & dsnoop
<HellDragon> EMU10K1X.pcm.default {
<HellDragon> ok
<oomph_> ljl: yeah i may try it some day
<freakabcd> Ackeubu_, that ebuntu or e17buntu or whatever.. not edubuntu
<HellDragon> i cant listen to 2 things at the same time !!!!!!!!
<nathanael> How do I make the icons on my taskbar expand in Gnome? (I make the taskbar bigger, but the icons stay the same size!!)
<geeksauce> anyone?
<Ackeubu_> freakabcd, aah so there is ebuntu and edubuntu. he. a litle bit confusing
<freakabcd> nathanael, complain to the gnome people!!
<nathanael> Their chan is a ghost town
<freakabcd> Ackeubu_, its quite confusing with all these meta distros
<Ackeubu_> aye
<hackob> -
<iiiears> What port does samba use?   (netstat boggles the mind - too many open connections.)
<nathanael> 139
<Ackeubu_> freakabcd, im gonna log out and back in in enlightenment if i can. cya
<thomasM> hello, i'm configuring gaim2beta3, and i need to know where the "dbus services directory" is... could somebody help me find this?
<iiiears> nathaniel Thank You.
<nathanael> NetBIOS/SMB
<Sivik> anyone here understand how to use the mkinitramfs
<corfe> freakabcd: you're right, and it was too complicated for my knowledge to edit, but I figured about my problem, thanks!
<freakabcd> corfe, yes. you _don't_ need to edit sensible-editor. just set EDITOR to whatever you want and it will be run
<amtneu> anyone here get network-manager to work with a broadcom card?
<nomasteryoda> Sir-Montag, you getting any help?
<Sivik> amtneu: use the new 2.6.17 kernel
<Sir-Montag> nope
<samsonasu> helldragon you might want to look into alsa i think that used to solve the problem although i dont know a lot about ubuntu
<nomasteryoda> just sec
<nathanael> Sorry mates, I'm just transforming my desktop into OSX, and the gnome bottom panel isn't co-operating
<Sir-Montag> ok
<amtneu> i think i have that kernal, let me check
<Sir-Montag> thanks
<Sivik> amtneu: the drivers should be native in the kernel
<nathanael> The icons stay small - ironically, except for the trash bin, which grows proportionately
<LjL> nathanael: OS X eh? how are you going to get top-of-the-screen menus? i bet you aren't :-)
<freakabcd> HellDragon, as previously stated by someone. if you have only 1 stream playing at any 1 time, its probably because you're app(s) are using the oss device directly
<nathanael> hmm
<nathanael> now I shall have to
<HellDragon> freakabcd, how can i change that ?
<LjL> nathanael: easy, just get yourself KDE :-P
<thomasM> nathaneal you might find better answers in the gnome irc channel...
<iiiears> LjL - There are many mysteries hidden in gconf-editor.
* AlienX wishes vmware used alsa
<nathanael> checked there - noone
<LjL> iiiears: not that one mystery, for what i know. and i did search
<geeksauce> alright, well at the very least, could uboto tell me about installing the right packages to play mp3's?
<iiiears> hm
<freakabcd> HellDragon, depends on app. example for mplayer: mplayer -ao alsa file1.mp3; then in another terminal/shell mplayer -ao alsa video1.avi
<polpak> Anyone familiar with setting up multiheaded xorg config (using i810 driver) ?
<NoUse> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<amtneu> sivik: the card works, but network-manager doesent see it
<HellDragon> im trying to listen music while playing
<HellDragon> it was working yesterday..
<freakabcd> HellDragon, the thing is you need to setup the apps to use the alsa device(s).
<Elly> hey guys, is 4gb sufficient for a basic ubuntu desktop system?
<polpak> Elly: yes
<Boelcke> Elly, sure.
<human> Elly, yeah
<HellDragon> how can i make flash use alsa freakabcd ??
<freakabcd> and even after you've done that, if one app (such as amsn) grabs the oss device, then you're stuck
<thomasM> elly that + a home partition at least :D
<HellDragon> i cant listen 2 flash animations at the same time , freakabcd
<HellDragon> only 1 get sound
<samsonasu> ok ubuntu reguses to work im going back to windows
<samsonasu> ill try again next year!
<Paradoxx> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is, like, a music player for Linux and Unix with an intuitive interface. See http://amarok.kde.org ; amaroK's features: http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/51/1/ - To install Amarok 1.4 on Ubuntu, see http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.php
<freakabcd> HellDragon, actually i haven't figured that out myself :( i wanted to do that same thing the other day
<HellDragon> but it was working for me yesterday!
<thomasM> so nobody knows where the dbus services folder is located?
<NoUse> samsonasu if you ask for help we might be able to assist
<garryfre> Here is a mystery for folks. When I try to shut down my computer, instead of turning off, it reboots. It used to work fine. If I remove a card or driver it might fix it for a week, then it starts doing this again. It happens whether I'm running Windows, Slackware, or Ubuntu dapper. I've done tons of research tried all manner of bios settings. No permanant joy. MB is Intel D865 Perl Audology 2 Sound blaster.
<LjL> nathanael: look at the third of these screenshots. *that's* OSX-like. http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=34993
<samsonasu> like i said my network card dies after 10 seconds after i installed
<samsonasu> it works perfectly from the livecd
<samsonasu> i cant for the life of me figure out what is different between the two
<thomasM> garryfre its definitely your motherboard then.
<polpak> samsonasu: probably a misconfiguration
<NoUse> samsonasu what kind of network card?
<polpak> samsonasu: which seems like a silly reason to give up
<samsonasu> it came with my dell
<NoUse> samsonasu ok... model? make?
<samsonasu> lspci says its a Davicom Semiconductor 21x4x DEC-Tulip compatible
<garryfre> thomasM Something sure, strange. I was thinking maybe something on the hard drives or bios, for it worked fine for a month. First windows started doing this, then slackware, lastly ubuntu.
<Sivik> how do i go about creating a new initramfs
<samsonasu> although i cant figure out what kernel module its using
<HellDragon> brb
<GaiaX11> how do i access another machine throgh vnc. I have xvncviewer and the other machine has tightvncserver
<freakabcd> samsonasu, what dell laptop ?
<garryfre> dmesg might tell you waht module.
<samsonasu> its a desktop
<NoUse> samsonasu search the forums next time :-) http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186430
<iamcitizen> Hey guys, when I turn on my computer, Grub loads fine, and then it goes to the next page, and it has some text, and then it says "Ok, Booting the kernel..." After that, it just sits at a black screen, but it used to display the start up processes, with that progress bar. I can still boot, but I would like to have that progress bar. Any ideas?
<benkong2> could someone look at this and tell me why my mouse stops scrolling in firefox? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16040
<samsonasu> grahaha nouse you are the man
<samsonasu> i swear i searched the forums earlier but never for davicom
<benkong2> also I have a logitech media mouse USB style
<bigbadgoat> hi, not sure if i'm in the right room, need help setting wireless on a laptop
<NoUse> samsonasu I actually just punch the line you gave me from lspci and added 'ubuntu'
<NoUse> samsonasu into google
<iamcitizen> what's up, bigbadgoat?
<samsonasu> heh
<whitesuit> hi, do you guys know any msn compliant instant messenger that allows to receive and send voice messages?
<bigbadgoat> trying to get wireless internet working on my laptop
<human> whitesuit, GAIM
<iamcitizen> whitesuit, aMSN
<benkong2> one other question. I made a seperate user for my grand children with limited access. How can I install flash in firefox for them. They cannot su to root
<Sivik> bigbadgoat, what wireless card?
<dooglus> human: he said *voice*
<NoUse> benkong2 if you installed flash via synaptic they will have it too
<whitesuit> human, how can i activate it in gaim?
<bigbadgoat> internal, intel
<iamcitizen> aMSN has voice and video
<iamcitizen> ok
<benkong2> NoUse: ok let me check
<garryfre> I dunno about the mouse issue in firefox, but I see you are not using the accellerated nvidia drivers but the default non-hardware accellerated driver "nv". You might want to get some more speed out of that card.
<SurfnKid> whats the extension in gimp to save to xpm.gz
<samsonasu> NoUse yea now i feel dumb
<iamcitizen> bigbadgoat, click on System, then Administration, then Networking
<bigbadgoat> a buddy of mine already set it up for a WPA account I have at university, which works fine, now I need to set it up on my WEP network at home
<MdSalih> how can i share a ubuntu folder over the network with an xp machine.. do i need to install samba on the xp machine?
<iamcitizen> you will be prompted for your PW
<NoUse> samsonasu hey as long as its working, we're happy :-)
<bigbadgoat> I have done that
<iamcitizen> ok
<iamcitizen> what happens?
<samsonasu> now i just have to try to get my dual head nvidia to work
<bigbadgoat> it just refuses to connect
<samsonasu> and ill be set :)
<gavagai> MdSalih, you can share it with nfs or samba.  you don't need to install anything on the xp machine.
<iiiears> !wine
<ubotu> Wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on linux.  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine for more info.
<dooglus> MdSalih: no, only on ubuntu
<SurfnKid> would anyone know the extension for saving xpm.gz from gimp. is it xcl.gz?
<freakabcd> samsonasu, dualhead on nvidia (or intel) is a piece of cake
<benkong2> NoUse: I did install flashplugin-nonfree from synaptic. could it have something to do with the groups I put them in?
<iamcitizen> bigbadgoat, go to the terminal and do "sudo apt-get install network-manager"
<NoUse> benkong2 possibly, its not showing up in their firefox?
<iamcitizen>  Hey guys, when I turn on my computer, Grub loads fine, and then it goes to the next page, and it has some text, and then it says "Ok, Booting the kernel..." After that, it just sits at a black screen, but it used to display the start up processes, with that progress bar. I can still boot, but I would like to have that progress bar. Any ideas?
<benkong2> NoUse: no when they go to a flash site they get need to install plugin
<iiiears> !ubotu wine is also <reply> Wine for 64 bit. http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit
<ubotu> iiiears: okay
<bigbadgoat> what did that do?
<freakabcd> iamcitizen, check your menu.lst file for inclusion of 'splash' and 'quiet'
<eclypse> hey all when I try to compile a program from source, ./configure reviels the following error... No package 'gtk+2.0' found. anyone know?
<iamcitizen> ok
<iamcitizen> hold up
<samsonasu> freakabcd do you have a link?  I saw a post with 3 different methods to try is that the one?
<Sivik> eclypse, then you need to install gtk
<ubuntu_> hi, i have linksys WPC11 v4 in my laptop. How can I install the driver in ubuntu 5.1?
<eclypse> exactly what do I type into apt-get?
<NoUse> benkong2 they should be readable to everyone
<benkong2> NoUse: hmmmm....??
<iamcitizen> freakabcd, i see it a few times
<NoUse> eclypse what program?
<uXp> who knows of a nice music player, nice and simple besides xmms
<puff> How do I see what graphics hardware this machine has?
<eclypse> its a program called ophcrack-2.2
<NoUse> puff lspci
<Boelcke> CLI syntax help! I can mount an nfs drive specifying the IP address, but it won't work with the hostname. "mount -t nfs 192.168.1.100:/shared" works, but not "mount -t nfs ubuntubox:/shared"  Why not?
<puff> I don't see anyhting obvious under /proc, maybe i'm missing it.
<NoUse> eclypse if its asking gtk you need the -dev package, it will be libgtk2.0-dev probably
<freakabcd> samsonasu, i don't remember all the links. but heres the gist: 2 monitor sections, 2 device sections, 2 screen sections. then in the serverlayout section you need the xinerama setup: screen1 leftof screen0 (or similar)
<NoUse> eclypse search synaptic
<eclypse> k
<iamcitizen> freakabcd, my first option on the list looks like this: kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-25-386 root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet splash
<freakabcd> samsonasu, oh and if you're nvidia. you _must_ have Option "Twinview" on
<freakabcd> or is it TwinView
<bigbadgoat> do I need to do anything else?
<buggzero> pray
<buggzero> that it works
<freakabcd> don't remember exactly. but thats the only difference between regular xinerama and nvidia xinerama
<ubuntu_> Hi, any body use Linksys PCMCIA wireless card in ubuntu?
<NoUse> freakabcd samsonasu I think its all listed here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<samsonasu> sweet thanks guys
<freakabcd> NoUse, its no use to me. i already have xinerama working great on intel i815
<freakabcd> ;)
<RadiantFire> freakabcd: what do you mean?
<freakabcd> RadiantFire, huh?
<RadiantFire> freakabcd: intel cards can handle multiple displays?
<samsonasu> im gonna go grab some dinner.  now that my network is up do you guys recommend an irc client?  the last one i used on linux was bitchx and that was a million years ago
<bigbadgoat> that didnt help
<bigbadgoat> still no connection
<freakabcd> RadiantFire, err.. yeah the laptop ones can for a few years already~~
<Davo_Dinkum> i use GAIM for IRC and it works well
<RadiantFire> freakabcd: I have a laptop with an intel card
<freakabcd> were you living under a rock?
<RadiantFire> freakabcd: how would I go about using it should I so desire
<samsonasu> woah gaim does irc
<freakabcd> RadiantFire, what card
<dooglus> samsonasu: irssi
<samsonasu> crazy
<RadiantFire> i think its i915
<GaiaX11> samsonasu, xchat
<RadiantFire> lemme check real quick
<Phenom_2> Hello
<ZeZu> is there anyway to change a username, other than recreating and deleting ?
<puff>  Hm, on my old ubuntu install (hoary, on my laptop) i can right-click open terminal, but on this dapper install I just set up, that's not there.
<oomph_> sam: koversation is good or Xchat
<uXp> samsonasu:  i say Xchat
<buggzero> gaim is better than xchat for irc
<freakabcd> RadiantFire, there shouldn't be any problems for you for having xinerama
<puff> Either I added that and forgot about it, or something changed.
<samsonasu> ok cool ill see you cats later
<Davo_Dinkum> irssi is for the CLI junkie
<iamcitizen> freakabcd, i see this: kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-25-386 root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet splash
<dooglus> ZeZu: sudo usermod -l newname oldname
<RadiantFire> freakabcd: so, what happens when I plug a monitor into the hack in the back?
<puff> NoUse: domo.
<ZeZu> danke
<oomph_> bitchx not bad
* gavagai hearts irssi
<uXp> halo
<freakabcd> RadiantFire, i can paste my current xorg.conf if you desire to see it (and amend it to your configuration)
<RadiantFire> sure
<whitesuit> how can i send voice messages in aMSN without using webcam?
<dooglus> Davo_Dinkum: the CLI for irssi is pretty easy:  you type "irssi" and hit return...
<ZeZu> now lets see if it works brb
<bigbadgoat> sigh..
<samsonasu> i like command line stuff i think ill give irssi a spin
<OniAnubis> anyone here know anything about the sparc port?
<Davo_Dinkum> dooglus: yeah ive used it b4
<freakabcd> RadiantFire, if you just plug in the external monitor, chances are nothing will happen :( cos you need to setup xorg.conf for the xinerama support
<Hermitis> Can someone help me out with installing Battlefield 2 in Ubuntu? I'm using wine but I keep getting a message when I try to run setup.exe "You need administrative rivilages to do this" ???
<RadiantFire> freakabcd: I don't suppose I could use Guidance to configre it?
<freakabcd> Guidance? never heard of it.
<freakabcd> trust me its easy as pie
<Boelcke> Sorry to repeat a questio about mounting: I can mount an nfs drive specifying the IP address, but it won't work with the hostname. "mount -t nfs 192.168.1.100:/shared" works, but not "mount -t nfs ubuntubox:/shared"  Why not?
<varsendaggr> Hermitis, try sudo
<RadiantFire> freakabcd: the nifty xorg configurator in kubuntu's system settings
<bigbadgoat> is there a better room for wireless issues?
<dooglus> Boelcke: I guess because the client doesn't know the name ubuntubox?
<freakabcd> wait, take a look at my xorg.conf first. then you decide if you really need to use Guidance, ok?
<dooglus> Boelcke: add it to /etc/hosts
<Davo_Dinkum> anyone using bootchart? i installed it but i dont know how to make it run at startup
<Boelcke> dooglus, do I add the name of the computer I'm connecting TO to my /etc/hosts file?!?
<OniAnubis> is there an irc channel just for the sparc version of ubuntu?
<Drac|Mac> GaiaX11, heya, I'm back again. After doing  sudo apt-get install libmad0 gstreamer0.8-mad, apps still have no access to ALSA, it seems. What were you saying before about the audio pemissions thing?
<gavagai> Drac|Mac, is your user in the audio group?
<Drac|Mac> This keyboard has no insert key, and yet I seem to be stuck in insert mode. How can I get out of this?
<Davo_Dinkum> bootchart, anyone?
<dooglus> Boelcke: you add its name and IP address (but in the opposite order)
<Drac|Mac> gavagai, yep.
<Boelcke> When I poll my router, it seems to know both ubuntu computer's hostnames...
<dooglus> Boelcke: try running "host ubuntubox" to check whether it can resolve the hostname
<Boelcke> dooglus, but the whole reason I want to use the name, is because with DHCP, the name keeps changing!  running it...
<dooglus> Boelcke: I see
<dooglus> Boelcke: does "host ubuntubox" find its address?
<Boelcke> dooglus, nope.  It doesn't find the address of either PC.
<dooglus> Boelcke: that's the problem then
<freakabcd> RadiantFire, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16041
<OniAnubis> is there a graphical dns config for ubuntu?
<garryfre> I saw that there is an option called mounthouse=name. You might try that Boelcke
<Boelcke> dooglus, Um, okay, but what's the question?  ;)
<garryfre> er mounthost
<dooglus> Boelcke: the question was "why doesn't mount work when I give the hostname, but it does when I give the IP address?"
<wenko> netbios names
<wenko> or no dns server
<garryfre> Try putting mounthost= before the name?
<Boelcke> dooglus, I'm sorry to be dense, but, I mean, why can't I refer to these PCs by the hostname?  I'm still not getting it.  I can ping the IP, but not the hostname.
<freakabcd> RadiantFire, few things to notice: only additions to the already present xorg.conf will be: 1 extra device section (identical to existing one), 1 extra monitor section, 1 extra screen section(can be identical.. but not always is), and additional line in Serverlayout
<benkong2> brb
<RadiantFire> freakabcd: yeah
* HellDragon cries
<RadiantFire> i gotit
<HellDragon> my sound is not workin anymore
<wenko> DNS
<wenko> WINS
<wenko> NetBIOS
<wenko> u need one of those 3
<wenko> not wins becauseof linux, and netbios is local...so..use ur hosts file
<wenko> or make a dns server
<|rt|> i just updated and X failed to start...i believe i need to update the nvidia driver...how do i use apt to find the name of the package?
<OniAnubis> <Boelcke> your ubuntu box is not resolving the hostnames to the ip addresses. You need a dns server or you need to add the ip addresses and host names to your /etc/hosts file
<HellDragon> anyone can give me the log when i was talking with crimsun ?
<garryfre> Looks like wenko is onto something. Your machine doesn't know what the address is for your host name so it can't resolve it.
<freakabcd> RadiantFire, care to try it out now? man i even have aiglx+compiz working on this laptop and its funky
<Boelcke> OniAnubis, and my router can't be the dns server?
<dooglus> Boelcke: I don't know why.  Does http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-88206.html help?
<Boelcke> dooglus, checking...
<dooglus> OniAnubis: he's using DHCP
<OniAnubis> what router do you have?
<gri6507> Hi everybody. can anyone help with a noob (sortof) question about NVidia drivers / GLX / 3D accelration?
<dooglus> OniAnubis: so /etc/hosts doesn't help
<freakabcd> but i don't use it all the time. i revert to the xinerama setup for most of my work :)
<Abnix> ack! how do I find out which ubuntu version I'm on?
<varsendaggr> http://www.aardvark.co.nz/pjet/gokart.htm
<freakabcd> Abnix, cat /etc/lsb-release
<iiiears> !glx
<ubotu> iiiears: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Boelcke> If I add the hostnames and IP address to the hosts file, it won't help because occasionally, they get different DHCP assigned IPs...
<RadiantFire> freakabcd: i don't have a mnitor lying around to test it on...
<iiiears> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<garryfre> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is probably a graphics card manufacturer. For help about installing the Nvidia drivers on Ubuntu, you can visit the Ubuntu WIki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<RadiantFire> more academic curiosity sh ould the need ever arise
<OniAnubis> how many computers do you have in your network?
<gri6507> Boelcke: Thanks. I'll go there
<HellDragon> anyone can give me the LOGS when i was talking with crim ???????????
<freakabcd> RadiantFire, anyway. you've got the idea and a sample file now. i'm very happy with xinerama though, gives me more real estate
<Hermitis> Ok, while installing BattleField2 it asks for Disc2 but Ubuntu won'
<buggzero> who can help me sort out a Compiz/Xmodmap puzzle?
<Hermitis> Ok, while installing BattleField2 it asks for Disc2 but Ubuntu won't eject the disc because its in use?
<HellDragon> me want LOGS
<OniAnubis> Does anyone know if the SPARC port supports FCAL devices?
<MdSalih> I am trying to use samba to share a ubuntu folder with an xp machine over network... once i've right clicked the folder.. entered the shared settings... set it up... and then go to xp box... try browse to it... it asks for user/pass..
<wenko> wtf....grep command not found ?!?!
<iiiears> eject -f
<HellDragon> logssssssssss
<garryfre> IS there a  window open to the disk? if so it will think it's still in use.
<MdSalih> i enter ubuntu user/pass ... it rejects it :(
<HellDragon> loooooooooooooggggggggggggsssssssss :(
<Hermitis> iiiears "device is busy"
<Abnix> HellDragon: when was this?
<SurfnKid> whats the rename command?
<RizCk> im having problems with openGL in ubuntu 6.06 with XGL
<HellDragon> soem mins ago
<Boelcke> dooglus, thanks for the reference to ubuntuforums, I'm going to try that out now.  BRB.
<freakabcd> SurfnKid, theres 'rename' and 'mv'
<RizCk> anyone knows what could solve it .
<HellDragon> when i was talking with crim
<SurfnKid> freakabcd: ok thx
<dooglus> Boelcke: I just tried it.  No reboot or anything is needed.
<iiiears> Hermitis: !!!?
<|rt|> hmm X is failing to start....with an nvidia error...apt-get install nvidia-glx says i'm up to date
<|rt|> any ideas?
<HellDragon> what about all the spam here ?
<dooglus> Boelcke: I'm on a windows network - it worked for me, but that's probably because it's a windows network.  I don't know if your router will speak 'wins', but it's worth a try I guess
<Hermitis> iiiears, i try eject -f and it says "Device busy umount failed"
<iiiears> Hermitis: I don't have the answer. !!!?
<freakabcd> iiiears, its a lame ass installer if its keeping disc1 busy and asking for disc2
<HellDragon> nobody can give me a log file ?
<Boelcke> dooglus, Windows has recently become less popular in this house, so I'm currently running two ubuntu boxes.  But this stuff worked fine with Windows before. I guess I'll need to install that on both of PCs.
<dooglus> wenko: "ls -l /bin/grep" ?
<freakabcd> HellDragon, what the heck you need the log file for?
<HellDragon> i forgot the commands crim told me
<freakabcd> for what?
<garryfre> Try this ... sudo nvidia-glx-config enable and then close all apps, and do ctrl-alt-backspace
<HellDragon> for everything
<HellDragon> i need the logs
<Abnix> dont worry, I jsut linked him a copy of my log
<wenko> doog: yeah its there
<freakabcd> huh? what the heck is everything?
<wenko> it just wont open....hmm restart time
<HellDragon> thnak you Abnix
<freakabcd> wenko, then why did you say grep not found?
<brimble> !
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, brimble
<wenko> because when i put in grep it didnt opn it said cmd not found
<wenko> BUT its in the bin folder
<freakabcd> wenko, maybe you're PATH var is screwed up
<freakabcd> echo $PATH
<dooglus> wenko: check your PATH
<garryfre> Maybe what you are searching for was not found by grep.
<wenko> wtf!!! PATH is just a :
<dooglus> wenko: but then, if you can run "ls"...
<wenko> ok...restart time
<freakabcd> wenko, haha
<dooglus> how can you run 'ls' then?
<freakabcd> what do you mean restart?
<wenko> i dont have a clue
<wenko> someting is messed
<dooglus> wenko: type "type ls"
<polpak> wenko: you don't need to restart
<wenko> irssi works, awk works....
<wenko> cut works
<wenko> ls works
<wenko> OMFG grep is working now
<wenko> what is going on
<billybennett> anyone know about k9copy
<garryfre> typeo
<dooglus> wenko: different terminal windows?
<freakabcd> wenko, no. youre PATH _is_ messed
<wenko> nope
<HellDragon> im so pissed off
<wenko> yes path is still mesed
<freakabcd> echo $PATH; ls
<|rt|> i just let dapper update...it told me I needed to reboot, I'm assuming it updated the kernel.....and X won't start says Module nvidia not found but apt-get install nvidia-glx tells me that the newest version is already installed
<|rt|> can anyone help me sort that out
<CanadianSnow> hows the new version of ubuntu?
<Hermitis> My cd-rom won't eject now so I can't put in Disc2, fun fun fun :)
<reazon> #join ubuntu-fr
<wenko> yeah they both worked
<wenko> k imrestarting that box
<freakabcd> |rt|, you'll have to rebuild the kernel module, or reinstall the nvidia-glx package iirc
<dooglus> wenko: no need.  just ". /etc/environment"
<CanadianSnow> whats ubuntu-fr?
<polpak> |rt|: try removing it and reinstall
<pschulz01> crimsun: Relating to previous vmware compile problem.. any ideas what has happened to the g++-3.4 package?
<|rt|> modprobe nvidia couldn't find the module
<Boelcke> Ooooooooo -- like butter! dooglus, you're my new personal hero.  Thanks to all for the help and discussion!
<polpak> |rt|: by it I mean the nvidia module
<ron_o> Hermitis, your cd-rom won't eject because it's still mounted. You must unmount it.
<|rt|> freakabcd: how do you force it to reinstall with apt?
<dooglus> Boelcke: what?  adding 'wins' to the list fixed it?
<polpak> |rt|: just remove it first
<Hermitis> ron_o, Umount failed, device is busy
<dooglus> Boelcke: I wasn't holding out much hope that it would to be honest...
<polpak> |rt|: sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx
<ron_o> Hermitis, it happened to me too, both in ubuntu, xubuntu and also in Windows. It's really a common problem.
<|rt|> ok...why didn't this auto update properly with the kernel...is there a setting that I can set to prevent it from happening again?
<garryfre> |rt|: I had same issue and fixed it by doing these instructions here in the following url but I know there is a better more up-to-date page. ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<freakabcd> |rt|, err..
<freakabcd> why the heck would he need to purge?
<CanadianSnow> hows the new version of ubuntu?
<Boelcke> dooglus, I added wins to one PC, and installed winbind, and suddenly I'm able to ping both PCs.  And mount them using the hostname, not the IP address.
<ron_o> if you're in the directory then get out, otherwise find out why it's not unmounted. The quickest fix for now is to restart..
<freakabcd> sudo apt-get --reinstall install nvidia-glx
<polpak> |rt|: I don't think it's a kernel issue
<garryfre> congrats Boelcke
<CanadianSnow> worth updating?
<freakabcd> err.. iirc it _is_
<Davo_Dinkum> canada: yep
<buggzero> Okay I REALLY need some Xmodmap help, button combinations are doing wiered things
<ron_o> but the issue isn't one of Dapper or Ubuntu. It's another issue all together.
<Boelcke> dooglus, I think this actually solves two problems for me.  One, I can now put shares I want automatically mounted in my fstab.  Two, I think it helps solves a printsharing issue I'm still struggling with.
<|rt|> polpak: yeah i'm sure it's just a matter of the modules not getting updated
<panthar> I have a strange streaming issue - both XMMS and Rhythmbox will play local MP3 files fine, but freeze on at least half of the streams I try. Any ideas/links/etc?
<freakabcd> cos the nvidia kernel module does _not_ exist yet for the new kernel he installed
<wenko> wow.....path works now
<freakabcd> hence X fails to load
<AngryElf> i'm setting up lirc with mplayer and everything's good except 'config = exit' doesn't work correctly, it's in 'mplayer -input cmdlist, so i'm not sure what's wrong -- what's it suppose to be?
<wenko> looks right
<SeanTater> nekostar: why pcbsd?
<|rt|> polpak: but under gentoo i just run module-rebuild
<megasquid> i have both gcj and the sun version of java installed, how do i set the sun version as default?
<Boelcke> garryfre, yeah, there's nothing like a point in the right direction!
<|rt|> and it takes care of updating the modules after a kernel update
<bigbadgoat> help with wireless on a laptop anyone?
<polpak> |rt|: hrm.. I've never had a problem updating kernels w/ my ati driver
<garryfre> say Boelcke Yep. :)
<polpak> |rt|: But I suppose it's possible
<freakabcd> polpak, does the ati driver have a kernel module as well?
<nekostar> SeanTater, why not ;p ubuntu is my other boot
<freakabcd> if not, then his problem is completely different
<freakabcd> i.e. what i outlined earlier
<Abnix> anyone have a preference for a works-out-of-the-box IMAP or POP3 server for outlook to play nice with?
<garryfre> Bah, I'm too stupid to remember to put a / before say.
<polpak> freakabcd: yes  fglrx
<SeanTater> nekostar: personally I perfer the GPL licencing
<|rt|> polpak: it's probably a setting that I need to set in synaptic
<garryfre> mount /mnt/mybrain fsconfused .... Object not found.
<VR_> is there a command that'll show me when my ip will expire?
<Boelcke> Abnix, you're talking about connecting to an IMAP, or running the server?
<freakabcd> garryfre, too bad, theres no brain ;)
<niki> how do i change what a symbolic link points to?
<polpak> niki: remove it, and make a new link
<dooglus> Boelcke: I'm not sure what, if any, the security implications of running this winbind thing are.  NetBIOS has a reputation for being exploitable - and winbind is a netbios server?  maybe?
<freakabcd> niki, man ln, check out the -f option
<nekostar> SeanTater, honestly  its better than stealling windows so i dont pay attention as long as what i need is there.......... for the most paart.......... which only means ive not taken much of a stand yet
* Boelcke agrees!
<niki> polpak, what would be the command to create a symbolic link called 'libGL.so.1' that points to 'libGL.so.1.2' ?
<garryfre> say freakabcd ### I got straw, a heart, but no brain sings the scarecrow.
<|rt|> well uninstalling and reinstalling didn't work...i uninstalled and did an apt-get clean
<|rt|> trying to reinstall now
<freakabcd> heh garryfre
<HellDragon> Q!$//"
<Abnix> Boelcke: I'm very sorry, I didn't realize my question was...confusing...  Yes, I'd like to run a server, to which I can connect a windows machine running outlook...
<polpak> niki: ln -s libGL.so.1.2 libGL.so.1
<dooglus> niki: "ln -sf" - or "rm", then "ln"
<Boelcke> dooglus, hm.  Um.
<SeanTater> nekostar: the reason I prefer the GPL is because what is open will always be open and only open, BSD, not so much. But Open Source in general is still good, (and [most]  anything is better than windows)
<niki> polpak, OMG thank you...i FINALLY fixed a problem i've been having ever since i upgraded to dapper :D:D:D
<OniAnubis> can you set up a dhcp server and a dns server on the same box so that when a host gets its address from dhcp, the dns is updated as well?
<freakabcd> what exactly is the motive for saying ... most anything ...
<freakabcd> is that really proper usage?
<freakabcd> just wondering
<Boelcke> Abnix, I haven't any experience with that, then.  I've tried fastmail, a free IMAP email account provider (gotta pay for enough space) to solve some of my cross-platform, multi computer needs...
<lightstar> OniAnubis, u can install both services on the same machine
<nekostar> agreed compaired to windows..
<polpak> niki: =)
<Abnix> Boelcke: no worries, the kind folks in #gentoo pointed me towards qmail...
<|rt|> hmm no dice.....even after an apt-get clean and reinstalling nvidia-glx and rebooting it's not finding the nvidia module
<lightstar> OniAnubis, however what do u mean by dns update as well?
<MakeGho> Anyone experienced with a problem like this: every other character in the screen suddenly started blinking about three minutes ago, and I can figure out no way to stop it?
<freakabcd> Abnix, theres been wars fought over postfix and qmail ;p
<garryfre> |rt|: The module version, must match the kernel version you are using. Could that be the issue?
<alth> Hey guys, having a bit of an interesting problem here...my / partition has 1.9 gb of space on it, but my home partition is full. Is there any way I can use some of the space in my / to store files?
<MakeGho> in all virtual terminals..
<ubuntu_> Hi
<OniAnubis> lets say my hostname is OniAnubis and my pc is set as a dhcp client. If my ip address changes, I want all the other computers in my network to know what the new address is without having to edit anything by hand
<hybrid> .top
<Abnix> freakabcd: yea, I know, I run postfix on my gentoo rig, but last time I ddid it, I recall setting up IMAP and full authentication was a bitch
<ron_o> alth, yes..and no. You have to have permission to do so..
<ron_o> alth, can
<polpak> Abnix: I thought qmail was an SMTP server
<polpak> |rt|: are you using the vesa driver now?
<ubuntu_> Have anybody able to use compusa/PCMCIA wireless G card in ubuntu?
<|rt|> garryfre: it could be the problem....how do i use apt-get to show the current version of nvidia-glx
<ron_o> can't you expand your home directory via gparted?
<|rt|> polpak: nope....i'm on a different machine
<lightstar> OniAnubis, is there any reason you can't use static ip and let your local dns point to you?
<ron_o> obviously don't do that w/o a backup.
<|rt|> polpak: at the moment I just have console on my ubuntu machine
<alth> ron_o: I'm dualbooting, don't really want to mess with my partitions.
<andresxtremo> nn+
<Yonda> I have Unreal Tournament 2004 on CD, and would like to install it...On the cd there is a linux-install.sh file, how can I run this?
<dooglus> alth: you can use symlinks to make parts of / appear to be inside /home/<you>/
<alth> Yonda: ./linux-install.sh?
<ron_o> ahhh, but there should be no reason why you can't just create a folder in / and have access read & write to it.
<lightstar> ron_o, only if /home is on a diff partition
<garryfre> |rt| I am not sure.e have you tried activating the driver with the line in this url??   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<freakabcd> Yonda, after you've mounted the cd just run it in the shell
<polpak> OniAnubis: I assume you have a dhcp server running that's assigning the IP's you could either configure the interface statically, or you could tell the dhcp server to always assign you the same ip every time
<Tonren> Hey guys, I have AMD64 Dapper on my laptop and I'm regretting it because I have to jump through fiery hoops to get Flash working in Firefox.  If I want to install 32 bit, do I have to reformat?
<OniAnubis> I could use static, but I think it would be neat if I didn't have to use a static ip and the rest of the network computers just "know" what my ip always is  even if it changes
<freakabcd> ./linux_install.sh   and if that doesn;t work because its not executable: sh linux_install.sh
<spikeb> Tonren: unfortunately, yes.
<polpak> OniAnubis: I prefer the latter, cause I don't have to change my network config when I go to a different network
<dooglus> alth: "sudo mkdir /spare; sudo chown alth:alth /spare; ln -s /spare /home/spare" or some such
<lightstar> OniAnubis, I presume you want to do sth similar to dyndns
<Tonren> spikeb: Dammit... well, good thing I put /home on a separate partition
<freakabcd> huh??
<OniAnubis> I'm running ipcop as my firewall and its handing out ip addresses
<Abnix> err, wtf...ubuntu doesn't have qmail as a package, but there's all kinds of support packages for qmail avail according to apt-cache search...
<spikeb> Tonren: hehe
<Tonren> spikeb: But it's going to be hell figuring out ndiswrapper all over again and stuff. I wish I had taken better notes!
<freakabcd> Tonren, why don't you just run the 32-bit firefox?
<spikeb> Tonren: i bet!
<pdelgado> hello all
<sam__> what package should i install if i want to compile some kernel modules? like the nvidia thing or vmware
<spikeb> Tonren: always document the leaps you have to make, in the future
<Tonren> freakabcd: How?
<lightstar> OniAnubis, it would still require your machine to somehow pass the name to the server and you have to write a script to update the dns entry..just the top of my head
<sam__> i need /usr/src/linux/include to exist for my current kernel version
<freakabcd> Tonren, don't ask me. get the deb and install it. and hope you have the emul stuff for 32 bit
<|rt|> garryfre: i'm giving that a try now
<alth> dooglus: Thanks, but I think I solved my problem using a root -nautilus script and creating a folder writable by my normal user...just didn't think of doing that before is all ^^
<|rt|> garryfre: rebooting now
<Tonren> freakabcd: I don't know a thing about emulating a different architecture.
<OniAnubis> all right I'll try looking for a script or something that does it
<ron_o> Tonren, notes? not a chance! It really sucks doesn't it. :)
<pdelgado> anyone please tell me how do i fix xchat in order to make it look the way it used to be a few years ago (tabs on top / channel list on right, lagometer, etc.. )  i just upgraded to 6.06....
<freakabcd> Tonren, do a search for 'emu' in synaptic on name & description
<Yonda> To type in ./linux-install.sh in need to CD to the correct directory right? But what do I cd to when its in a CD drive and isnt like /usr/home or something like that? Sorry for the newbish questions!
<ryan> Noob question: Where can I find the graphics shown in the screen saver? Specifically, the tree.
<pdelgado> (i just upgraded ubuntu to 6.06
* Boelcke leaves grateful, problems crossed off the list.
<Boelcke> .exit
<Tonren> freakabcd: Thanks!
<babo> I have ClientAliveInterval 12
<babo> ClientAliveCountMax 300
<babo>   in my /etc/ssh/sshd_config on my server, yet my ssh connection keeps timing out .. ?
<sam__> ah
<|rt|> garryfre: nope no dice
<lightstar> pdelgado, errr...change it from preferences?
<sam__> linux-headers-`uname -r`
<freakabcd> you'll find some packages. if they are not installed install them and get the 32-bit forefox deb and install it. then everything is fine
<lightstar> babo, when ppl try to connect to you or after they have logged into your machine?
<pdelgado> lightstar: ... none of the options i need appear any more in the preferences....
<garryfre> say |rt| You using dapper? Can you get X to work at all?
<iamcitizen> freakabcd i edited the menu.lst, and now i see stuff on the screen, butit is just text, not the progress bar
<polpak> pdelgado: are you sure you're using xchat and not xchat-gnome ?
<ryan> where are the screensaver images stored?
<polpak> pdelgado: they're very different
<lightstar> pdelgado, i believe tab position can be set top or bottom
<freakabcd> iamcitizen, could you paste your menu.lst to the pastesiter?
<ron_o> yah, xchat is better. :p
<pdelgado> polpak: ... ok.. this is xchat-gnome ...
<freakabcd> xchat-gnome is teh crap
<iamcitizen> uh, what's the pastesiter?
<pdelgado> i guess what i need is old fashioned xchat...
<babo> lightstar: after I have logged into the machine from my desktop ...
<freakabcd> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel! Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting long texts as it does not distrupt the channel. You might also want to install the "webboard" package from Universe.
<garryfre> |rt| You using dapper? Can you get X to work at all?
<ron_o> why gnome needs its own irc client...
<|rt|> garryfre: yeah i'm using dapper...i just switched back to the nv driver and that works
<polpak> pdelgado: if you want xchat you can get it from the universe repo I think
<bigbadgoat> is that a channel?
<polpak> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: (IRC client for X similar to AmIRC), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 2.6.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), Packaged size: 254 kB, Installed size: 720 kB
<pdelgado> wtf... ok..
<HellDragon> im really going nuts
<ron_o> pdelgado, sudo apt-get install xchat will do it.
<garryfre> |rt| Ok, no retry the instructions at this url https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<xne0x> yyo
<|rt|> garryfre: ok
<freakabcd> HellDragon, given that you've rebooted many times ;)
<ryan> screensaver images? where in the filesystem are they stored by default?
<lightstar> babo, hmm...haven;t experienced that kind of problem..sorry
<xne0x> what can i use to make soem folder into iso in ubuntu?
<freakabcd> ryan, what screensaver images?
<|rt|> garryfre: i had nvidia working fine until i let the systme update today
<ron_o> xne0x, gnomebaker should do.
<lightstar> xne0x, mkisofs
<iamcitizen> freakabcd http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16043
<ryan> the desktop background, some cool-looking tree...the ones you see when the slideshow screensaver runs.
<Yonda> Ok now when I try linux-installer.sh I get 'permission denied', same when i try with sudo..
<panthar> Does anyone have any experience fixing an XMMS/Rhythmbox problem of locking up when trying to play MP3 streams?  They can both play local MP3's on my machine but lock up when attempting to play most streams.
<freakabcd> ryan, is that a tree image or something thats changing?
<|rt|> synaptic is showing a new version of the driver to match the kernel update
<pdelgado> oki dokie
<dooglus> ryan: which screensaver?  xscreensaver, or gnome-screensaver?
<freakabcd> i.e. is it a GL screensaver?
<ryan> they are static images.
<|rt|> going to install that now and it will probably sort out my issues i'm sure
<babo> lightstar: np
<xne0x> with gnomebacker how i make iso
<ryan> it's a slideshow.
<xne0x> i added files
<lightstar> babo, :)
<|rt|> but I would like to figure out why that didn't update with the kernel
<freakabcd> ryan, umm.. would be nice if i knew what the name of the screensaver was
<babo> Does anyone know why my ssh connection keeps timing out ... ?
<ron_o> xne0x, isn't there a make iso in preferences?
<ron_o> sorry, I'm on ubuntu.
<ron_o> Xubuntu*
<babo> ClientAliveInterval 12
<babo>  ClientAliveCountMax 300
<xne0x> i dont see
<garryfre> |rt| Hmmm, this might fix it .... http://users.on.net/~goetz/EasyUbuntu/
<reazon> Hey guys, when i log off from Gnome to go back in GDM, my computer totaly freeze, i need to reboot... anyone have an idea ?
<XyMoX_18> ubuntu espaol
<XyMoX_18> donde esta
<XyMoX_18> cual es el canal
<Hobbsee> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ron_o> xne0x, maybe there isn't one. I'm sorry. There isn't one in xfburn.
<lightstar> babo, try setting the KeepAlive option in sshd_config and restart ssh
<xne0x> i think there is
<ron_o> I used to use k3b for that, but to install it might add a lot to your system.
<xne0x> cuz i rem i did an iso
<xne0x> with it
<xne0x> but i did it off a cd
<garryfre> |rt| Yeah, good question, it should have upgraded with the kernel.
<ron_o> there really should be one..
<ron_o> checkout the 'mkisofs' command that was mentioned earlier.
<|rt|> garryfre: could it be b/c i didn't have universe and multiverse repositories enabled for updates?
<jajaja-> can someone help me with the sql errors i am getting when i run mythfilldatabase
<iamcitizen> freakabcd, did you see the link?
<maikol> any good  torrent clients? like utorrent?
<Yonda> When I try to run linux-installer.sh off a CD, I get permission denied, when I try to change the permissions I get an error that its read only...How can I modify the permissions to let it launch?
<reazon> Hey guys, when i log off from Gnome to go back in GDM, my computer totaly freeze, i need to reboot... anyone have an idea
<|rt|> garryfre: i just made that change in synaptic...hopefully that will prevent the problem from occuring with the next kernel update
<garryfre> |rt| Its all in the restricted repositories.
<babo> lightstar: ok thanks ... you mean the TCPKeepAlive yes ... ? ... I've just done that ... :-)
<garryfre> |rt| Good luck, Here's hoping.
<|rt|> well thanks for your help
<lightstar> babo, hope that solves your problem..other options are setting your client to set no timeout..but i personally haven't tried it out though:)
<|rt|> going to change my driver back, load the module, and try to restart X
<xne0x> how can i make iso
<babo> lightstar: ok, cool thanks ... time will see I guess :-)
<garryfre> I'm going to stay and see if it works.
<lightstar> babo, yeap:)..
<xne0x> or not
<xne0x> i got it
<freakabcd> iamcitizen, err.. wheres the splash and quiet options ?
<lightstar> babo, if all else fails you COULD look at the firewall config on both machines...see if they have some kinda timeout for connections..but i fail 2 c how tat gets set though
<|rt|> garryfre: seems to be working now
<|rt|> :)
<babo> lightstar: ok thanks, never thought of that ...
<babo> :-)
<Sjoerd-> I found myself being two times in the userslist when typing users via cli, what can be the reason?
<garryfre> |rt| Yay!
<iamcitizen> i edited splash and quiet out
<ryan> I found the pictures, in case anyone was wondering. /usr/share/backgrounds
<iamcitizen> should i put splash back in?
<lightstar> babo, ahh..i tot u already checked that issue out:)..well try it..it could solve ur issue..wild guesses..hehe
<freakabcd> sjoerd, RyanTMulligan ok. i have no clue what they are doing there.
<Yonda> When I try to run linux-installer.sh off a CD, I get permission denied, when I try to change the permissions I get an error that its read only...How can I modify the permissions to let it launch?
<dooglus> is there any way I can check in my .bashrc whether the bash is running inside a chroot or not?
<freakabcd> theres a few in /usr/share/pixmaps/backgrounds
<dooglus> Yonda: if it's a shell script, just run "sh ./linux-installer.sh"
<iiiears> Sjoerd - Same here. - can only guess that one user needs to run processes as root. devices and another for processes?
<reazon>  when i log off from Gnome to go back in GDM, my computer totaly freeze, i need to reboot... anyone have an idea ?
<|rt|> garryfre: so far i'm really digging ubuntu...i just need to get used to apt
<lightstar> Yonda, u can't change perm of a cd..you can try copying it out or try "sh ./<scriptname>"
<|rt|> garryfre: may be switching my 2 other gentoo boxes in the house over to it soon (one file server, and one mythtv box)
<dope> i just updated from breezy to dapper now im X wont start up
<dope> anyone can help?
<Sjoerd-> iiiears: I don't know, it scared me a little. I used netstat but see no other connections then me.
<|rt|> dope: i just ran into that myself
<dope> |rt|: any luck fixing the problem
<garryfre> |rt|:  Yeah, I mostly use the gui thing myself.
<Yonda> Thanks dooglus! That worked...Now off to play Unreal Tournament - Thanks a bunch!
<|rt|> dope: easiest way to fix this is sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change your display driver back to nv
<Yonda> and thanks lightstar
<ekp> hi
<dooglus> Yonda: welcome
<|rt|> then startx
<lightstar> Yonda, np:)
<xne0x> Incorrectly encoded string (Lame de Adobe Premiere Pro.html) encountered.
<xne0x> Possibly creating an invalid Joliet extension. Aborting.
<iiiears> |rt| - Does myhtv work as advertised?
<xne0x> wats that mean
<|rt|> once you're back in X use synaptic and search for nvidia....install the appropriate restricted driver for the 2.6.15-25 kernel
<xenex> how do i fix my sound without restarting? the sound is going extra fast on everything. videos, music, whatever, its going 5x its normal speed.
<NoUse> iiiears my *parents* use it :-)
<dope> |rt|: im using intel 845g not nvidia
<ekp> Using Gdesklets panel app has screwed up my workspace switcher in Gnome....Dapper Drake release.
<|rt|> iiiears: i've been running it now for about a year on gentoo...works great...some things are a pain to set up like lircd
<iiiears> |rt| - Anxious to try it with a 1.ghz nVidia 5200 - 750 mbs RAM
<NoUse> knoppmyth makes it really easy
<freakabcd> dope, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<alth> I have some albums with folder sized album art, can I use this to make it the folder's icon? If so, how?
<|rt|> iiiears: i have it on a amd 3700+ with 512mb
<garryfre> I have seen some folks having issues with MythTv here last night. I'd back that gentoo puppy up just in case they mythtv don't work right.
<|rt|> dope: hmm...not familiar with the video card...is the driver normally in the kernel package or do you have to install it seperately?
<Sjoerd-> what ftp server would you guys advise for a webserver?
<Abnix> Sjoerd-: pure-ftpd
<freakabcd> |rt|, its oss driver
<|rt|> garryfre: i have a spare 250gb hd...would probably try to get them running side by side first
<Sjoerd-> thanks Abnix, any other comments?
<Sjoerd-> or is that just -the way- to go :)
<|rt|> freakabcd: ah
<dope> |rt|: i believe the i810 driver is supposed to work
<garryfre> |rt| yeah, good call.
<|rt|> dope: what's the error that you're getting in X
<dope> which is wuts being use now
<iiiears> |rt| - Ah well, I think i saw a 2.8ghz  machine on outpost.com for $299 - got to have fast forwarding through repeated commercials.
<freakabcd> dope, yes it is. and it _does_
<dope> |rt|: no screens found
<freakabcd> dope, did you try the reconfigure line i gave you?
<|rt|> iiiears: well it has pretty good auto detection of commericials
<Abnix> Sjoerd-: well I used to use proftpd, and it's pretty solid, but pure-ftpd seems to IMO perform better and is a bit more secure
<dope> freak: going to now
<|rt|> iiiears: auto skips them if you set the option to do so
<Jinkguns> Gentlemen, first one to fix my wireless laptop, or help me to, gets to know that you helped a American trapped in Japan on a business trip with no wireless network.
<Sjoerd-> Abnix: Thanks again, I will give it a try.
<polpak> Abnix: there's also vsftpd
<Sivik> how do i get sound in q2
<ekp> garryfre: lost preferences or ability to save pref. in workspace switcher since using Gdesklets
<polpak> !tell Jinkguns about wireless
<ekp> Dapper Drake release
<Jinkguns> [4295966.054000]  SoftMAC: Received deauthentication packet from 00:13:02:1f:d0:a4, but that network is unknown.
<Jinkguns> [4295967.685000]  SoftMAC: Authentication response received from 00:16:6f:4e:65:d8 but no queue item exists.
<|rt|> iiiears: as an X Tivo user i have to say it's a handy feature
<dope> freak: that didnt work
<|rt|> iiiears: don't even have to touch the remote
<Jinkguns> It was working yesterday, does that tell you anything?
<|rt|> iiiears: anyhow this is getting offtopic from this channel
<freakabcd> dope, so log says ... no screens found?
<Sivik> i'm trying to get quake 2 to have sound
<iiiears> |rt| - TIVO has been gutted of great features. MythTV is much better.
<Davo_Dinkum> will "apt-get install mythtv" install mythtv on ubuntu?
<dope> freak, yes
<bur[n] er> Davo_Dinkum: if you have universe... try "apt-cache search myth tv"
<ekp> !Gdesklets
<ubotu> I guess gdesklets is gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<freakabcd> dope, could you paste the log (and possibly xorg.conf) to pastesite?
<Sivik> anyone here play quake 2
<Jinkguns> Aha.
<Jinkguns> They fixed it.
<dope> freak, i've no idea how im going to do that from terminal mode
<bur[n] er> dope: ssh from another machine?  use links?
<dope> bur[n] er: ive only got 1 box
<ekp> <freakabcd>: did you see my problem with workspace switcher
<freakabcd> ekp, sorry i didn;t see that
<NoUse> dope get this file http://finneran.us/pastebin
<ekp> <freakabcd>: can not save preferences for space since using Gdesklets
<NoUse> dope and run 'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | ~/pastebin'
<ekp> can only have one workspace
<dope> ok
<crimsun> pschulz01: what about g++-3.4? (It's still in main as of Dapper)
<Yonda> Aaah! Back again....Unreal Tournament has 7 CDs for the Installation, and when the installer asks to insert disk 2, i cant eject disk one because the drive is busy :S
<NoUse> dope you might have to chmod +x pastebin for that to work
<iiiears> Yonda - Is it possible to copy all the files to a single directory on your HD?
<dope> i did NoUse
<dope> it gave me a website output
<Yonda> yes, thats possible I guess, is that the normal procedure?
<davidX> is there a terminal services(windows) client for gnome or kde?
<dope> http://en.pastebin.ca/67504
<untung> How to setup screen  resolution to 1280*768
<Yonda> and can i delete the files after?
<iiiears> Yonda - as i remember the DVD had individual folders named CD1, CD2, CD3 - etc
<Jinkguns> I have about 200 2.3MB photos for this trip in Japan I
<Jinkguns> 'm currently on, any idea on how to quickly convert them to a smaller size?
<Jinkguns> A program?
<dope> freak: http://en.pastebin.ca/67504
<Yonda> ok so i put each cd in a seperate folder somewhere on my hard drive then run the installer?
<XTORTION> Hi everyone
<NoUse> dope can you do the same think for /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<dope> NoUse: ok
<XTORTION> Does any one know how to install raid with the live cd install?
<lightstar> Yonda, you can type 'eject' on the command prompt to eject the cd inside and add a new 1 and try to continue
<dope> NoUse: http://en.pastebin.ca/67508
<mnvl> can someone suggest a way to delete all the files in one directory, which also appear in another directory?
<iamcitizen> freakabcd, how should my menu.lst look?
<NoUse> mnvl install fdupes
<Yonda> lightstar, when i type eject i get a 'device is busy' error in the terminal
<NoUse> mnvl it searchs for dupes and can be configed to prompt you to delete one of them
<XTORTION> Does any one know how to install raid with the live cd install?
<NoUse> XTORTION I don't believe thats possible
<XTORTION> is there any other way
<NoUse> XTORTION the alternate CD
<XTORTION> i tryed to use old dapper cd but once i upgraded nothing worked
<panthar> Does anyone have any experience fixing an XMMS/Rhythmbox problem of locking up when trying to play MP3 streams?  They can both play local MP3's on my machine but lock up when attempting to play most streams.
<XTORTION> where can i get that iso?
<JohnnyFive> So the nvidia driver doesnt work for the 7800GTX "Go" series anymore?  I've tried 3 distros to no avail seems it broke recently in the past 2 weeks or so
<NoUse> XTORTION the normal download page
<XTORTION> k ill look around
<lightstar> Yonda, eh? funny.. "eject /dev/cdrom" assuming tats the device node doesnt work either?
<brian|lfs> sup peeps
<Sivik> how do i get sound in quake 2
<XTORTION> thank you so much
<iiiears> panther - two solutions i read about one involves mounting a remote directly locally using samba. the other is to compile xmms with a patch for long file path support.
<Toma-> Sivik: is it saying /dev/dsp broken pipe?
<buggzero> whats the best way to edit GTK+ themes
<panthar> Samba?
<Yonda> lightstar, nup that doesnt work
<beasty> lol
<beasty> need german! fast! pm me :p
<LinuxNIT> NoUse, there is a normal install cd for the new release? i thought it only had install from the livecd
<iiiears> panther - mounting a samba directory locally should be easier. mouint -t smb -o rw password="",username=""
<panthar> The issue is with MP3 streams - not local files.
<NoUse> LinuxNIT they have both
<panthar> (local/mounted/etc)
<NoUse> LinuxNIT they are both on the download page
<MattSta> how can i install a printer from a cd on ubuntu
<dope> NoUse: did you get the output?
<Sivik> Toma-: no
<Toma-> Sivik: well is there an error message at all when you run it from terminal?
<argpirate> I just installed a bunch of games via add/remove software but it didnt add any menu entries for it...is there a special command to run or que?
<LinuxNIT> NoUse, cool thanks last time i asked they said there was just the livecd
<Toma-> pfft
<NoUse> dope yeah, I think your refresh rates might not be right
<lightstar> Yonda, try "sudo eject /dev/cdrom"
<Abnix> argpirate: logout, log back in..
<NoUse> dope are you usually any kind of special monitor?
<dbcalo> is there a way to get all the packages needed to compile the kernel, quickly, short of downloading the dvd? the cd doesn't seem to have them on there.
<dope> NoUse: when i was on winblows i believe the refresh rate was @ 60hz
<nickrud> argpirate, you do killall gnome-panel, that usually works
<argpirate> hrm ok,
<dope> NoUse: no, its a normal monitor
<argpirate> im actually using kde
<Yonda> lightstar, same error when i try with sudo
<argpirate> and i tried killing kicker
<NoUse> dope, I should have said sync rates, they woudl be listed in your monitors doc
<iiiears> Yonda - eject -f       may do it.
<nickrud> aoh, kde.
<dope> NoUse: i dont have the monitors docs
<dope> maybe on the back
<iiiears> Hi nickrud
<argpirate> thanks for that ill try a reboot
<iamcitizen> freakabcd, here is my current menu.lst http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16046
<argpirate> or a logout atleast
<nickrud> hi iiiears . Busy tonight?
<NoUse> dope run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and follow that through, let it try to detect any settings it can
<dbcalo> my wireless doesn't work under linux which is why i need another way to get all the packages. in hopes that the newest kernel will solve my problems.
<lightstar> Yonda, ???..ahh wait..i can guess y...the install.sh, tats the cause..silly me
<Sivik> i need some sound help in quake 2
<bur[n] er> dbcalo: what wireless card?
<iiiears> Yes, A lot of questions. Glad you are here.
<iiiears> Sivik - select OSS.
<nickrud> you'll also be glad I'm gone when it comes ;)
<dope> NoUse: with the ' around the command?
<dbcalo> wusb54gsv2, the newest kernel is supposed to have added support for broadcom 43xx chips. which it has.
<NoUse> dope no
<dope> ok
<Sivik> iiiears: ?
<Sivik> iiiears: select OSS where?
<JohnnyFive>  does anyone know how to get a 7800gtx  "go"to work in linux mine jsut one day stopped working after a new nvidia driver came out?
<freakabcd> sorry, was out for a bit
<Yonda> lightstar, so how could I fix the problem (eject -f) didnt work..
<thomasM> hey guys, is there anyway to make root programs not look ugly running XGL? I had linked ~.themes and ~.icons to /root, which worked fine before XGL.
<iiiears> Open source sound driver.  arts/esd don't work as well
<JohnnyFive> any help would be appreciated :)
<argpirate> Ubuntu will not have the newest kernel for a long time will it/
<Sivik> ok
<freakabcd> iamcitizen, looks good. still no progress bar?
<nickrud> JohnnyFive, you mean the driver in the new kernel for dapper?
<Desh> Hi, anyone know how I can check my PC's FSB (Front Bus Speed)
<Smeggy> hi can someone take a look at a weird problem of mine?
<lightstar> Yonda, at the moment you're pretty much stuck...u gotta kill the process, copy the .sh file somewhere else, edit it to point to the game files and try again
<JohnnyFive> nickrud, well it used to work, not sure what happened but ive tried 3 distros and none work anymore with the card
<thomasM> argpirate, look up a guide to make your own kernel man :D
<lightstar> Yonda, :)
<Smeggy> http://www.tbmn.net/wtfgnome.jpg <- the keyboard shortcut labels in my menus have turned like this
<dbcalo> i found package.ubuntu.com but that is slow and tedious in terms of getting what i need.
<Sivik> iiiears, how do i get it from apt-get?
<argpirate> oh, no im not going to build a kernel, i was just wondering as someone said the new kernel supports more wifi
<Yonda> lightstar, ahhh...I see, I'll try that
<Sivik> !oss
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Sivik
<lightstar> Yonda, hope it works 4 u:)
<JohnnyFive> !wiki oss
<Sivik> JohnnyFive, do you know what i'm looking
<JohnnyFive> ya
<Yonda> lightstar, thanks for the help ill give it a shot :| who'd think it'd be so complicated to install a game eh
<freakabcd> iamcitizen, update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<freakabcd> iamcitizen, try doing that too
<Sivik> JohnnyFive, trying to found the driver to install
<JohnnyFive> nickrud, any ideas?
<dope> NoUse: i get the same error  its also saying '(ee) I810: No Video Bios modes for chosen depths
<freakabcd> then give it a restart to check if everything works as expected
<NoUse> dope what kind of computer is this?
<lightstar> Yonda, np...i haven;t tried installing a game (ever since quake3)..hehe
<dope> NoUse: IBM NetVista
<freakabcd> dope, what resolution?
<cappicrd8> not sure
<lightstar> Yonda, or maybe there are other ways to do it..i just haven;t figured out how 2 do it
<nickrud> JohnnyFive, looking for bug reports. I need a new card, I wanna know ;)
<freakabcd> dope did you paste your xorg.conf to the pastesite?
<acke> hey
<JohnnyFive> nickrud, it only happens on the "go" series
<dope> yes freak
<whyami> what is the equivalent for "gnome-open" when in the konsole for kde in kubuntu?
<JohnnyFive> nickrud, i noticed other people have the same prob
<freakabcd> dope, mind giving me the link?
<dope> http://en.pastebin.ca/67504
<nickrud> JohnnyFive, then it's probably reported somewhere
<dope> NoUse: http://en.pastebin.ca/67508
<dbcalo> is there a reason the necessary packages to compile aren't provided on the cd?
<Smeggy> Anyone have a suggestion? http://www.tbmn.net/wtfgnome.jpg <- weird problem with the keyboard shortcuts in menus?
<acke> anyonenows how to quit irrc if you are in the terminal?? im freaking trapped.....
<dope> im trying to get 1024x768 all i can ever get is 640x480
<ElBarono> why did my screensaver stop locking when I close my laptop lid?
<davidX> wc
<freakabcd> Smeggy, looks like a gnome thing and #gnome is more likely(in theory) to answer correctly
<JohnnyFive> nickrud, ya it is, no fixes, and on nvidias site it shows a seperate driver (windows only) for that card, but if you look under the supported cards of the normal driver, its listed as working, it makes no sense
<dooglus> Yonda: do you know the old 'stick something pointy in the eject hole' trick for ejecting CDs?
<JohnnyFive> nickrud, ive tried pre packaged drivers and doing it from source
<jighead> dbcalo, size mainly, to get everythingon one CD is tough, so that's why there's a build-essential virtual package to make it easy to grab everything
<thomasM> dope
<thomasM> !res
<ubotu> rumour has it, res is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dope> ??
<thomasM> go there.
<acke> end
<nickrud> JohnnyFive, docs are not the territory :) but you probably can find some dialog about it on the xorg mail lists.
<acke> exit
<acke> ...
<dbcalo> jighead, where is this located?
<acke> stuck
<[koji] > i deleted an exchange account in evolution but entries for contacts, calendar, and tasks still lingers.  how do i delete it?
<dope> whats the text browser for ubuntu?
<panthar> Does anyone have any experience fixing an XMMS/Rhythmbox problem of locking up when trying to play MP3 streams?  They can both play local MP3's on my machine but lock up when attempting to play most streams.
<acke> lynx
<freakabcd> links, lynx
<jighead> dbcalo, sudo aptitude search build-essential it's in the main repositories
<tonyyarusso> What command would tell me my processor name/specs?
<eclypse> hey all, I'm getting yet another error with compiling a package from source, ./configure gives me the following error...
<acke> just installed it lynx
<freakabcd> dope, wheres the xorg.conf paste?
<jighead> tonyyarusso, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Desh> How can I find out my Front Bus Speed?
<eclypse> configure: error: header file <openssl/ssl.h> is required for OpenSSL
<kditty> does anyone know the apt gat command to install the kde desktop alongside the gnome desktop?
<acke> now im stuck in the irc terminal andcant get out
<freakabcd> eclypse, install openssl-dev
<dope> freak: http://en.pastebin.ca/67514
<dbcalo> jighead, i cant do that since my wireless doesn't fucntion under linux yet. the new kernel should solve this, which is why i need build-essentials.
<dooglus> kditty: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<eclypse>  k
<RadiantFire> lol
<tonyyarusso> jighead: Ah, that's the one.  Was looking in /proc/acpi/processor
<kditty> thanks dooglus
<NoUse> kditty use aptitude install
<JohnnyFive> nickrud, nope nothing about it
<NoUse> kditty sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<JohnnyFive> :(
<kazuki> Does Ubuntu support JFS File system ?????
<NoUse> kditty it will allow you to easily uninstall if you chose to
<acke> kditty sudo apt-get install kdebase
<dooglus> NoUse: I think he meant to ask for the apt-get command
<acke> qq
<NoUse> dooglus aptitude > apt-get
<dooglus> NoUse: no, aptitude <> apt-get
<Yonda> dooglus ah yes, that old method ill give it a shot..
<kditty> last time i installed it with apt-get
<NoUse> dooglus wrong, aptitude does reverse deps
<shad0w1e> does anyone know why from a 266gb ext3 partition, I only get 253gb, and what to do about it?
<dooglus> NoUse: what does that mean?
<NoUse> kditty you can use either, aptitude will just allow you to uninstall much easiler if you chose do
<NoUse> dooglus when you apt-get install kubuntu, how do you remove it? apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop won't work
<dbcalo> shad0w1e, ext4 reserves some space.
<shad0w1e> dbcalo, can it mount as ext2?
<NoUse> dooglus if you use aptitude, remove kubuntu-desktop will remove all packages that it pulled in that are no longer used
<dooglus> NoUse: apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop has never failed for me
<NoUse> dooglus it doesn't remove all the packages that kubuntu-desktop pulle din
<oddzball> Hey I have a question...
<NoUse> dooglus so you still have 200MB of stuff
<dooglus> NoUse: no, it's not supposed to
<dope> reak: did u get the xorg.conf paste
<NoUse> dooglus aptitude will
<NoUse> dooglus intelligently
<dooglus> NoUse: even if I don't want it to?
<arm73c05> would anyone be so kind as to lend me their xorg.conf for a 1680x1050 display?
<eclypse> hey all, when I run fglrxinfo I get the following error...  Error: unable to open display :0
<eclypse> any ideas?
<Mixx`> i've upgraded with this week's patches and both have had problems, the latest won't start X.  is there something I need to do to fix X?
<NoUse> dooglus it will only remove packages that are not being used
<dbcalo> shad0w1e, don't think you can do that. you would probably have to redo it.
<enigmus> is anyone experiencing problem with libglib2.0-0 ?
<dooglus> NoUse: what if I was only removing kubuntu-desktop so I could later remove kate, for instance?
<shad0w1e> dbcalo, because ext3 is backwards compatible...
<RadiantFire> dope: what videocard?
<dbcalo> shad0w1e, may be able to convert to ext2. don't know. but ext2 will use reserve some space too.
<MattSta> How do install a printer from a CD on UBUNTU
<dope> RadiantFire: intel 845g
<NoUse> dooglus you can just remove kate and kubuntu-desktop will get removed automatically
<Yonda> In a totally unrelated matter, can you install ubuntu without going through the live cd....when I try installing it on a ye olde computer, it freezes up when it gets to the graphical interface...
<RadiantFire> dope: try install 915resolution
<NoUse> dooglus no need for two steps
<dbcalo> shad0w1e, ext3 is a journaling system, so it needs some space to store all the info it takes care of.
<RadiantFire> it is a bios fix for some intel cards
<enigmus> the latest update of libglib2.0-0 in 6.06 has only 3 files in it, and lacks various .so...
<dope> RadiantFire: ok
<shad0w1e> dbcalo, given, but...
<lightstar> Yonda, you can get alternate..it offers text mode install
<dbcalo> shad0w1e, ntfs does something similar too.
<shad0w1e> 13gb for 300gb!? yikes!
<dooglus> NoUse: and then, later when I decide I don't want any of that KDE crap, what do I do to remove it all?
<eclypse> any ideas?
<shad0w1e> yeah thats why fat32 teh roxorz!
<dope> RadiantFire: i get an error
<Desh> How can i check my PC's FSB?
<eclypse> hey all, when I run fglrxinfo I get the following error...  Error: unable to open display :0
<RadiantFire> dope: what did it say?
<Yonda> lightstar, is that a different file to download?
<Hawke_> Hey all.
<NoUse> dooglus if you installed using aptitude 'sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop' will remove all deps that kubuntu-desktop pulled in
<lightstar> Yonda, yup..another iso
<dope> RadiantFire: install: missing file operand
<dooglus> NoUse: kubuntu-desktop isn't installed.  it was automatically removed when I removed kate.
<shad0w1e> dbcalo, I just tried on reiserfs and I have all my space!!
<RadiantFire> dope: really?
<NoUse> dooglus sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop && sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop
<dope> RadiantFire: yes
<lightstar> shad0w1e, there will always be space allocated for system information..
<Hawke_> I'm having trouble pulling an IP from my router. Is there anything I should be doing after install?
<Yonda> lightstar, this the one? ubuntu-6.06-alternate-i386.iso
<RadiantFire> dope: sudo apt-get install 915resolution gave you that?
<NoUse> dooglus their might be an easier way but that will work
<shad0w1e> well it seems like less
<lightstar> Yonda, yeap..tats the 1
<dooglus> NoUse: yuck.  sounds like a nasty solution to me.  I have to re-install all the stuff I didn't like in KDE just so I can remove the rest?
<dope> RadiantFire: No install 915resolution did.. but apt-get install 915resolution package doesnt exist
<Yonda> lightstar, thanks ill give that a shot
<lightstar> Yonda, np
<dooglus> NoUse: I think I'll stick with apt-get and debfoster.  Much more flexible.
<NoUse> and whats the solution on apt-get?
<dope> RadiantFire: i tried apt-get install 915resolution and it couldnt find package
<freakabcd> dope, its in universe
<iamcitizen> freakabcd, i get this error There is only 1 program which provides usplash-artwork.so
<iamcitizen> (/usr/lib/usplash/usplash-default.so). Nothing to configure.
<NoUse> ugh debfoster, shoot me now
<nickrud> dooglus, remove libqt3-mt, that's simplest
<lightstar> dooglus, err..you could just install the specific app and all appropriate libs will be installed..you dun need to install kubuntu-desktop just to get a few apps
<dope> freakabcd: im not sure what you mean
<dooglus> lightstar: I think you've misunderstood.
<nickrud> dooglus, and you can mark packages you want persistent very easily with aptitude, like deb-foster
<karthikeyan> Hi guys
<eclypse> hey all, when I run fglrxinfo I get the following error...  Error: unable to open display :0
<Oddzball> Is anyone here willing to help me, I need a detialed explination of how to install the ATI Linux Driers
<karthikeyan> is there any way i can write to NTFS
<Hawke_> I'm having trouble pulling an IP from my router. Is there anything I should be doing after install?
<RadiantFire> dope: oh, it might be in universe
<freakabcd> dope, the universe repository might be disabled at present in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<lightstar> dooglus, maybe..didn't see your earlier posts:)
<freakabcd> RadiantFire, it _is_ :)
<Sjoerd-> Abnix? Can I ask you a few questions?
<NoUse> lightstar I was telling him aptitude is nice for reverse deps, he didn't seem to believe me ;-)
<dope> freakabcd: ok ill see if i can edit it
<dbcalo> karthikeyan, theres an ntfs driver you can use. not 100% though...
<lightstar> NoUse, Ohhhhh...hahaha
<karthikeyan> Oh .. How do i Install .. Dbcalo
<dooglus> NoUse: from what I've seen of aptitude, the only benefit over apt-get + debfoster is the minesweeper game
<dope> freakabcd: ah, i have to uncomment it
<dbcalo> karthikeyan, best bet for me was to use ext2, or ext3 which windows can easily read with a driver.
<freakabcd> yes
<RadiantFire> yep, then run apt-get update
<dope> so now i run apt-get update?
<lightstar> NoUse, its WAYY easier..just like synaptic..at least 4 me..hehehe
<RadiantFire> dope: correct
<dope> ok
<NoUse> dooglus don't use the GUI, just use the command line
<dope> its updating
<NoUse> dooglus use whatever you want, I don't get a comsission
<dope> done
<NoUse> dooglus just trying to save you some time
<dope> now apt-get install 915resolution
<karthikeyan> dbcalo , I wanna write to NTFS from Linux and I have ext3 part
<dope> ?
<freakabcd> dope suod apt-get install 915resolution
<Hawke_> I'm having trouble pulling an IP from my router. Is there anything I should be doing after install? I can't connect to the internet.
<j1p> has anyone successfully installed E17 on Dapper?
<dope> freakabcd: ok
<freakabcd> j1p, i've been using e17 since ages
<NoUse> karthikeyan you can't write to ntfs safely
<dope> freakabcd: couldnt find package
<j1p> freakabcd, how do you install it on dapper?
<dbcalo> karthikeyan, try this, but don't say i didn't warn you if your data goes corrupt. http://www.linux-ntfs.org/
<freakabcd> on dapper flights and now on dapper final. but ofcourse everything compiled from cvs and updated often
<Dial_tone> Hawke_: make sure your network card is even coming up
<karthikeyan> Oh !
<j1p> i tried using the easy_e17 script on the forums, but it wont work for me
<j1p> some problem with evas or ecore or something
<karthikeyan> Why is traceroute command not working in ubuntu
<j1p> should I just go straight to CVS and do it by hand?
<Hawke_> Dial_tone: It says eth0 is activated
<freakabcd> dope, do you have this line: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<freakabcd> in your sources.list?
<dope> freakabcd: yes
<dope> freakabcd: should i uncomment all of the lines?
<RadiantFire> dope: probably
<dope> RadiantFire: ok
<karthikeyan> Can any one say how to export path using .bash_profile .. I tried and no use .. I am not able to export path
<dope> freakabcd:  i actualy dont have that line
<karthikeyan> I want to export JRE_HOME
<freakabcd> dope, paste your sources.list
<dope> ok
<freakabcd> thats the easiest way to not mess up things.
<nothingman> hi, all
<[Ex0r] > hmm
<Oddzball> how do i change my resolution in Ubuntu?
<IcemanV9> karthikeyan: it is not installed by default (traceroute)
<dope> freakabcd: http://en.pastebin.ca/67519
<IcemanV9> !tell Oddzball about resolution
<tonyyarusso> Is there an Ubuntu Wiki search engine that I can add to my Firefox search bar?
<Hawke_> Where can I find network card drivers for Ubuntu? Compaq doesn't have a Linux version for my Presario
<dooglus> karthikeyan: .bash_profile is only sourced by login shells.  you're probably not running a login shell
<dooglus> karthikeyan: export variables in ~/.xprofile
<fooman> i have a nautilus question
<karthikeyan> Oh .. I am using bash .. Whats a login shell .. Dooglus
<karthikeyan> oh ok
<nickrud> dooglus, is that xprofile something new?
<dooglus> nickrud: I don't know
<nickrud> dooglus, new to me, sounds useful
<andre_> anyone successfully gotten ruby on rails working with ubuntu?
<dooglus> nickrud: I was looking for a way to set environment variables and eventually stumbled upon ~/.xprofile
<nickrud> dooglus, it works for gnome as well?
<karthikeyan> hi should we creat a thing called .xprofile
<dooglus> nickrud: you can't use .bash_profile, 'cos it's not sourced; .bashrc is only sourced when you run a terminal; .gnomerc is only sourced if you use GNOME (I use XFCE)
<dooglus> karthikeyan: yes, ~/.xprofile
<dooglus> karthikeyan: ie. in your home directory
<nickrud> dooglus, I know that part, that's why xprofile sounds so very useful
<karthikeyan> so what should i type in ?
<dooglus> nickrud: .profile will work too, but that can also be sourced by login shells in some circumstances
<dope> freakabcd: did you get the paste?
<freakabcd> dope, comment out 19,20,29,30,35,36,38 and add universe multiverse to the end of line 4
<dooglus> karthikeyan: type "echo export JRE_HOME=/usr/sun/whatever > ~/.xprofile"
<dope> freakabcd: ok
<nickrud> I did the 'put the variable in each of the 4 files, and try stuff' method of learning that. The designer was mad.
<shad0w1e> hmmm. reiserfs takes forever to mount...
<poptones> hey... i have encountered a charset bug in firefox when using 8859-2 charset... anyone else have problems with crashing?
<shad0w1e> whats a good filesystem for a 300gb storage partition?
<gomek> what size are the files you'll be storing?
<NoUse> shad0w1e ext3 probably
<shad0w1e> mostly 5-50mb
<gomek> ext3 or xfs, i'd say
<shad0w1e> a coupla 700mb ones
<shad0w1e> maybe some 4gb ones
<dooglus> nickrud: read /etc/gdm/Xsession for details of how .profile and .xprofile are used
<shad0w1e> but mostly... as I said
<dope> freakabcd: done, now do i run apt-get?
<karthikeyan> i typed it
<nickrud> dooglus, thanks for the pointer
<Yonda> Is it possible to get the Ubuntu Server alternative edition? Does the server thing run from a live cd or not?
<shad0w1e> the problem with ext3 is it eats 13gb just from being set up!
<maikol> how do i get sound in mplayer
<karthikeyan> should i source .xprofile
<freakabcd> dope, actually add universe multiverse to end of line 9 as well
<dope> freakabcd: ok
<freakabcd> then apt-get update; apt-get install 915 resolution
<Sjoerd-> where does ubuntu install a program like pure-ftpd?
<dope> freakabcd: ok done, now run apt-get install 915resolution
<dope> ?
<Yonda> lightstar,  Is it possible to get the Ubuntu Server alternative edition? Does the server thing run from a live cd or not?
<freakabcd> dope, yeah
<crimsun> there's no "alternate" download for the server.
<coldasfire06> hey, this might sound stupid, but i'm really new to programming and i'm trying to learn but when I compile with gcc instead of creating the executable file with the actual source code name it creates a file a.out, how do i make it create the file with the name i want, for example, gcc program.c (then what command)???
<Luke> does anyone know how to put pictures on an ipod nano without linux?
<dooglus> karthikeyan: you should log in again really
<lightstar> Yonda, server doesn;t include the X stuff and what not..so u will end up downloading it again
<dope> freakabcd: same thing, ergh
<dooglus> karthikeyan: not reboot, just log out and back in to GNOME
<crimsun> coldasfire06: -c
<lightstar> coldasfire06, gcc file.c -o file
<crimsun> coldasfire06: man gcc
<coldasfire06> thabks
<Yonda> lightstar, ok thanks
<lightstar> Yonda, np
<Yonda> lightstar, its for a file server for a small network you see, im not sure whether to go server or just normal ....
<Sjoerd-> where does ubuntu put the installation files from .deb packages?
<linuxk> good question
<lightstar> Yonda, oh in that case you don't need gui...the server edition will do
<karthikeyan> in /opt
<lightstar> Yonda, unless you want to use it as a workstation as well
<Sjoerd-> that map looks empty at my server
<linuxk> what about the programs that just have a folder lightstar???
<Yonda> lightstar, ok thanks again!
<linuxk> where do i put those
<nickrud> Sjoerd-, the installation scripts go into /var/lib/dpkg/info , and the actual files goo all over the place under /usr , mostly
<lightstar> Yonda, np:)
<lightstar> linuxboy, i beg your pardon?..
<lightstar> linuxk, i beg your pardon
<Oddzball> Hello!
<karthikeyan> nickrud isnt the files installed in /opt
<Sjoerd-> nickrud: I'm looking for the files from pure-ftpd. Found some under /etc/pureftpd/ but it doesn't seem to be complete.
<freakabcd> dope, somehow it feels like the problem isn't what we are trying to solve. cos the 1024x768 32 bits per pixel exists as mode 54
<poptones> hello?
<linuxk> when i downloaded sunbird (of mozilla) its just a .targz with a folder in it. the folder has the .exe in it no install file
<nickrud> karthikeyan, no, that's for the system admin
<Oddzball> Can someone please explain how to install the ATI Linux Drivers?
<linuxk> i just made an app folder in my home dir
<nickrud> Sjoerd-, dpkg -L pure-ftpd  | less
<Sjoerd-> what does that do?
<lightstar> linuxk, did you dl the linux version?..what is sunbird btw?
<dope> freakabcd: so what could possibly fix this?
<shadeofgrey> hey lkistenn up everybody
<shadeofgrey> has anybody here downloaded and installed flock successfully????
<freakabcd> dope, wait. i'll let you install 915resolution first
<disinterested> im trying to install ov51x-jpeg-0.5.3.tar.gz with no luck any one know how ?
<linuxk> lightstar: its installed and working. mozilla programs just have a .tar.gz with a folder in it. in the folder is the whole app
<nickrud> Sjoerd-, it lists the files in the package, and sends it to less so it doesn't all scroll off the screen
<dope> freakabcd: it still says cannot find package
<linuxk> i was going to put it in opt
<dope> freakabcd: i cant install 915resolution
<lightstar> linuxk, and your question is?
<linuxk> but i just left it in home/apps/
<linuxk> is that acceptable or no?
<freakabcd> oh no you can: wget http://ftp.cs.umn.edu/pub/ubuntu/pool/universe/9/915resolution/915resolution_0.5-1ubuntu6_i386.deb
<dope> alriht
<nickrud> linuxk, sure, /opt is for everyone on the machine, home is for just one user
<lightstar> linuxk actually yes...you can keep it wherever you want but its best to put it somewhere you can monitor easily
<linuxk> well its only me
<molinero> !edgy
<ubotu> I heard edgy is Ubuntu 6.10 DEVELOPMENT, the "Edgy Eft" release. Discussions about and support for edgy take place in #ubuntu+1
<linuxk> so im not too worried
<lightstar> linuxk, and home is not a good place../opt or /usr/local would be better
<linuxk> ok thnx guys
<Sjoerd-> nickrud: Nothing is running off the screen, there are only like 4 files.
<ghozt> how do you install and use gtk themes?
<shad0w1e> hmm how does JFS compare to XFS?
<nickrud> Sjoerd-, then the rest of the files are in the packages that were installed along with pure-ftp. Probably those 4 lines say what packages
<linuxk> lightstar: i cant paste into opt\
<nickrud> Sjoerd-, can that last. 4 lines, there should be more
<Sjoerd-> nickrud: I'm trying to follow the guideliness from the pureftpd documentation. They are talking about files under: /user/local/sbin/pure-ftpd
<dooglus> linuxk: it's fine in /home - if it's only you using it, then why not?
<Dralid> Please help: I'm using Azureus and the torrents will run fine for one minute than drop to 0 bytes/sec for fifteen minutes and repeat. I've applied the CVS switch-out to get Azureus to work.
<dope> freakabcd: im getting a 404 not found dude
<nickrud> Sjoerd-, take a look at /usr/share/doc/pure-ftpd , that's one of the more important places files from a package go.
<lightstar> linuxk, sudo mv /home/app /opt/
<Cntryboy> I need help configuring the original unreal tournament to where it's not so dang choppy, I can choose 1024x768, and let me choose 16bit..
<linuxk> ah thnx
<nickrud> Sjoerd-, probably more relevant info there
<shad0w1e> Cntryboy, are you sure 3d acceleration is on?
<coldasfire06> does anybody here knows of a cool dock for enlightenment?
<Sjoerd-> nickrud: It doesn't seem listed under share either
<buggzero> where do I pick my GTK+ theme
<Cntryboy> well as far as being loaded by unreal tournament no. As far as knowing that nvidia drivers are installed yes..
<nickrud> Sjoerd-, share/doc . You want installation docs, right? Thats the place to look
<freakabcd> dope, grrr.. damn mirrors.. wget http://itanix.rutgers.edu/ubuntu/pool/universe/9/915resolution/915resolution_0.5-1ubuntu6_i386.deb
<freakabcd> dope, this one works for sure cos i just downloaded it :)
<Cntryboy> Ive been trying to figure this out for days.. and I'm getting no where
<dope> freakabcd: k
<linuxk> you guys are the bomb
* someothernick explodes
<Sjoerd-> nickrud: Ah, ok I found them. What I really want is to setup the ftp server. Maybe the documentation here works for ubuntu. Thanks.
<buggzero> Is there no built in theme chooser?
<buggzero> for GTK+
<lightstar> buggzero, gtk-theme-switch
<dope> freakabcd: dude u sure your giving me the right mirrors? lol
<buggzero> im getting errors when I've used that lightstar
<someothernick> system pref art manager
<freakabcd> dope, are you sure you're typing in the url properly?
<lightstar> buggzero, what kind of errors?
<freakabcd> i just got the package from that cmdline. i copy pasted it here _after_ it worked
<Cntryboy> shad0wle still here?
<freakabcd> dope, you have links ?
<freakabcd> or lynx?
<dope> freakabcd: yeah, i keep checking it
<buggzero>  The kind that sound like this:    "Gtk-CRITICAL **: file gtkentry.c: line 440 (gtk_entry_set_text): assertion `text != NULL' failed.
<buggzero> "
<dope> freakabcd: lynx
<nickrud> Sjoerd-, there's a doc dir for every package. Most actually have some useful stuff there ;)
<panthar> Does anyone have any experience fixing an XMMS/Rhythmbox problem of locking up when trying to play MP3 streams?  They can both play local MP3's on my machine but lock up when attempting to play most streams.
<freakabcd> dope, go to http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/x11/915resolution
<dope> freakabcd: ok
<freakabcd> then go ahead on the i386 link
<freakabcd> than you choose one of them north american mirrors
<dope> freakabcd: ok im there
<dope> download the .tar.gz?
<freakabcd> good. huh?
<freakabcd> nono.. download the deb
<shad0w1e> XFS, or JFS ??
<dope> ok
<dope> freakabcd: i dont see a .deb file
<Stylish_One> hello
<someothernick> hi
<freakabcd> dope, wheres it says 'Download 915resolution' below that amd64, below that i386
<Stylish_One> hows it going
<Dralid> I'm using Azureus and the torrents will run fine for one minute than all connections drop to 0 B/s for fifteen minutes and repeat. I've applied the CVS switch-out to get Azureus to work. This is well beyond the normal fluctuations for torrents.
<ElBarono> why did my screensaver stop locking when I close my laptop lid?
<someothernick> good
<someothernick> u?
<Stylish_One> pretty good
<freakabcd> click(or rather press return after highlighting the i386 link!
<someothernick> :)
<Stylish_One> asl?
<buggzero> lightstar did you get that?
<someothernick> O.o
<lightstar> buggzero, get what?
<icefeldt> guys i'm missing a file to compile a programm. its calles "sysfs.c" need it for cpufreqd. where can i get it?
<Stylish_One> age-sex-location?
<Cntryboy> I need help configuring the original unreal tournament to where it's not so dang choppy, I can choose 1024x768, and let me choose 16bit..
<dope> freakabcd:  ok
<buggzero> lightstar: Gtk-CRITICAL **: file gtkentry.c: line 440 (gtk_entry_set_text): assertion `text != NULL' failed.
<prashant> hi
<freakabcd> dope, see the mirrors i gave you? get the file from one of them
<Cntryboy> anyone? damn this is fustrating
<lightstar> buggzero, the app just dies after that msg?
<dope> freakabcd: yes i see them, its now giving me the option to install it, do it?
<buggzero> no it opens but it doesn't show any themes working
<freakabcd> install? woah. ok i didn't know you could install from within lynx
<Stylish_One> is the use for this chat only for help with linux?
<freakabcd> anyway, if it doesn;t work, download it to somewhere on your disk
<dope> ok
<someothernick> Stylish_One, #ubuntu-offtopic
<dope> freakabcd: it installed
<icefeldt> guys i'm missing a file to compile a programm. its called "sysfs.c" need it for cpufreqd. where can i get it?
<dope> freakabcd: it says that it has not been automatically configured
<lightstar> buggzero, do you see default?
<Stylish_One> blah
<dope> freakabcd: 915resolution wasnt able to start
<Stylish_One> i don't understand this chat
<someothernick> this is for help
<buggzero> lightstar: yes I see it, but all the preview windows look alike
<lightstar> Stylish_One, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<someothernick> other chan is for chat
<Stylish_One> oh
<dope> Panel id function not support
<dope> Panel id function not supported
<Stylish_One> which one?
<someothernick> Stylish_One, #ubuntu-offtopic
<freakabcd> dope, 915resolution -l
<sentinel> I currently have a GUI ubuntu install setup for remote accessing, therefore without a monitor plugged in, except after the reboot without the monitor, it seems to only be able to start X at 640x480 resolution, is there any way I could force it to run at a higher resolution?
<dope> ok
<lightstar> buggzero, even after clicking apply?
<Stylish_One> oh okay I get it that's a link. sorry.
<freakabcd> does it list a 1024x768 32bpp ?
<freakabcd> prolly mode 54
<sentinel> nope
<efox> ARG ! I hate wireless
<lightstar> buggzero, you need to close and restart the app to get the new theme
<dope> freakabcd:  it gave me an output with a bunch of modes and resoltions
<Stylish_One> thx.
<sentinel> in the GUI configuration it only lists 640x480 at 60hz
<efox> Anyone recommend a good network manager ?
<freakabcd> sentinel, sorry dude, what i say applies to dope at the moment.
<efox> Where you can connect to any network, open, shared or protected and if it requires a wep or wpa i can just enter it
<kholerabbi> Anyone know how to install shockwave on breezy?
<kholerabbi> (fore firefox)
<efox> my "terminal" experience is getting rather frustrating because sometimes i can connect and other times i cannot
<nickrud> sentinel, you might want to try using freenx or fall back on ssh -X , that way you're not tied to the resolution at the other end.
<dope> freakabcd: im not sure what that did
<AkumAPRIME> hey, is there a way to get Ubuntu to change the background wallpaper every X units of time, like other linux Distros do?
<freakabcd> dope, err.. did you see what i typed earlier?
<dope> freakabcd: if you mean the 915resolution -l, then yes
<freakabcd> does it list a 1024x768 32bpp ? probably mode 54
<disinterested> im trying to install ov51x-jpeg-0.5.3.tar.gz with no success any help?
<dope> yes
<dope> it does
<nickrud> kholerabbi, only by installing firefox or ie in wine, shockwave doesn't exist for linux
<linuxk> where do themes go?
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<nickrud> linuxk, /usr/share/themes
<dope> do i edit the xorg.conf file ?
<lightstar> AkumAPRIME, depending on the wm, you can write a script and put it in crontab to change the wallpaper
<kholerabbi> Argh, really? no shockwave grr
<bimberi> kholerabbi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<kholerabbi> cheers
<bimberi> yw :)
<nothingman> I upgraded to Dapper, it boots, gives me ssh, but mythtv-backend doesn't run and I can't see my gui
<nickrud> evil page ;p
<nothingman> running it on the laptop right now, btw, and loving it
<nothingman> but on my mythbackend it doesn't even give me X
<bimberi> !ubotu shockwave is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<ubotu> ...but shockwave is already something else...
<bimberi> !ubotu no shockwave is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<ubotu> okay, bimberi
<EnsignRedshirt> If anyone here knows something about routing and VPN, could you take a look at this and see if the routing makes sense: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16047
<nothingman> I upgraded to Dapper but now have no X
<nickrud> bimberi, you noticed the change already
<freakabcd> dope, try adding Option "VBERestore" "yes"
<freakabcd> within the Device section
<bimberi> nickrud: to help.u.c ?  yes
<nickrud> caught me right in an edit
<dope> ok
<bimberi> nickrud: oops, sorry :(
<buggzero> lightstar: that didnt fix the problem
<nickrud> you?
<dope> freakabcd:  should i switch the driver back to i810, it was on vesa at the moment
<lightstar> buggzero, are you on gnome?
<freakabcd> yes, back to i810
<buggzero> it gave me two more errors: Gtk-CRITICAL **: file gtkentry.c: line 440 (gtk_entry_set_text): assertion `text != NULL' failed.
<buggzero> GLib-CRITICAL **: file gstrfuncs.c: line 186 (g_strconcat): assertion `string1 != NULL' failed.
<buggzero> yes i am
<bimberi> nickrud: you were editing the factoid?
<nickrud> bimberi, no the wiki change.
<dope> ok
<bimberi> nickrud: ah
<nickrud> but I saw your failure, so stopped. That was true also ;)
<freakabcd> dope, also. when you're done editing: rm -f /var/log/Xorg.0.log;
<dope> freakabcd: done
<dope> ok
<dope> ok don
<dope> e
<buggzero> lightstar., yes im on gnome
<freakabcd> dope, this might sound silly: shutdown the machine and remove powersupply (_including_ the battery on the laptop. then switch back on
<dope> freakabcd: im not on a laptop
<freakabcd> ok, no worries then. reboot
<lightstar> buggzero, errr... gnome allows you to change themes.. using the theme option in the control center
<nich0s> I am having an initial video card issue, where the Gnome desktop refuses to load.
<freakabcd> or maybe do shutdown and reboot
<lightstar> buggzero, you don't need to use gtk-theme-switch
<dope> freakabcd: ok
<dope> freakabcd: hope this works, heh
<freakabcd> yeah
<Cntryboy> Can someone help me fix my unreal tournament. It's choppy, won't let me choose 1024x768, and it won't let me change the color bit to 16. I'm not even sure if it's loading nvidia drivers even though the latest are installed and working properly...
<buggzero> lightstar: control center?
<lightstar> buggzero, gnome-control-center
<johnZay> hiya... can I steal more space of an nfts partition for linux?
<Oddzball> Alright guys, Im at my wits end
<nich0s> johnZay, You should be ablt to use a util called ntfs-resize, it's an open source project.
<Oddzball> this makes no sense, i did everything I am suppose to and for some reason the aticonfig file is nowhere to be found
<EnsignRedshirt> If anyone knows a little about routing and pptp VPN tunnels, take a look at this and tell me if there is anything obviously wrong with the routing: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16047
<johnZay> is it safe?
<Cntryboy> so no one here plays games? all im asking for is alittle help
<EnsignRedshirt> johnZay: Nothing is safe. Backup your disk first.
<nich0s> Always backup
<gavagai> johnZay, if you're worried about it, no it isn't safe
<johnZay> hehe :-)
<lightstar> buggzero, from gnome-control-center, choose 'theme' and from there you can change the icon and the windows
<HeavyJay> how happy am I to have my wireless working finally?  very freaking happy.
<Cntryboy> I need help configuring the original unreal tournament to where it's not so dang choppy, I can choose 1024x768, and let me choose 16bit..
<nich0s> How would I go about reconfiguring my video preferences from the term?
<Oddzball> Please, can someone explain to me why the ATI linux drivers are not installing?
<Davo_Dinkum> if i enable universal packages, doesnt that mean i risk installing non-Free Software?
<Cntryboy> !ati
<ubotu> http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI radeon 9200 & below supported by open-source drivers http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<freakabcd> dope, worked? or same problem in the logs?
<nich0s> !intel
<ubotu> nich0s: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nich0s> BLAST! :)
<dope> freakabcd: different error now with the i810 driver
<freakabcd> ok. what error?
<freakabcd> paste the whole log file
<gavagai> nich0s, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg .   iirc
<Davo_Dinkum> do universal packages contain non-Free Software?
<nickrud> Cntryboy, you need to install the xorg-driver-fglrx to have aticonfig
<dope> ok
<Cntryboy> I don't need the help on that rud
<EnsignRedshirt> Davo_Dinkum: No. http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<Cntryboy> was doing it for the feller up top
<Cntryboy> my problem is this..
<Cntryboy> I need help configuring the original unreal tournament to where it's not so dang choppy, I can choose 1024x768, and let me choose 16bit..
<dope> freakabcd: http://en.pastebin.ca/67530
<Cntryboy> my nvidia drivers are installed so is direct rendering
<Cntryboy> but my game is like screwed up
<nickrud> Cntryboy, hah. Oddzball install xorg-driver-fglrx. if you're compiling, I know nothing
<Cntryboy> nickrud do u know how to help me :D
<nickrud> Cntryboy, I've seen yours, I wouldn't have a clue about ureal. Maybe try the options in nvidia-settings ?
<Cntryboy> i've been at this problem for a week now
<Cntryboy> give me an example nickrud please?
<Oddzball> Nickrud: Where and how do i install the driver?
<freakabcd> dope, err.. how is this a different error?
<freakabcd> it looks the same before
<nickrud> Cntryboy, see the maybe & the ? I was trying to slide out ;)
<Cntryboy> u lost me on the & and ?
<nickrud> Oddzball, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-fglrx
<Cntryboy> my drivers say this in xorg.conf
<Cntryboy> Section "Device"
<Cntryboy>     Identifier     "NVIDIA Corporation NV15 [GeForce2 GTS/Pro] "
<Cntryboy>     Driver         "nvidia"
<Cntryboy> EndSection
<Oddzball> ok, im installing it, Nickrud, know how to get ual Head up and running?
<nickrud> andre_, yes. I started with a waffle, and ended with one.
<Cntryboy> sorry forgot about pasting in here
<nickrud> Cntryboy, ^^
<dope> freakabcd: i got a different error with the Vesa driver, heh
<freakabcd> where was this? i never saw that error
<nickrud> Oddzball, you should be ok with the rest of the install on the wiki.
<freakabcd> anyway, i don;t care about that. it should work witht he i810
<Davo_Dinkum> how do i edit /etc/apt/sources.list again?
<Cntryboy> nvidia-setttings? how do I get into them
<Oddzball> nickrud, i looked at the wiki...
<dope> freakabcd: i'm not sure i pasted it
<freakabcd> dope, anyway. cat /etc/default/915resolution
<matthew_w> How would I run something as a different user/
<nich0s> sudo
<dope> freakabcd: ok
<alth> Why would you want to, matthew? In what context?
<matthew_w> there used to be a "run as different user" in system tools, run as different user
<EnsignRedshirt> Davo_Dinkum: You could just use Synaptic:  System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<freakabcd> whats ti say?
* nickrud wonders how someone didn't have the driver, and he 'looked at the wiki'
<freakabcd> blanks ?
<matthew_w> alth; I have a mythtv user and group, and I want to run mythtv-setup as the mythtv user.
<matthew_w> Was easy in breezy
<dope> the X and Y RES are blank
<dope> mode is on auto
<matthew_w> Now the shortcut is gone from the menu X_X
<alth> Ah. Maybe there's a script, but I don't know an easy way to do that...
<dope> bit is blank
<freakabcd> dope, whats in mode?
<dope> auto
<dope> MODE=auto
<freakabcd> dope, MODE=54, XRESO=1024, YRESO=768, BIT=32
<nich0s> Ok
<dope> ok
<freakabcd> set that and save the file
<nickrud> matthew_w, if it was in the menu in breezy, try running the accessory alacarte, and seeing if the menu entry is just turned off.
<Cntryboy> who here is a video card-game player expert helper?
<Cntryboy> need help bad :(
<matthew_w> nickrud; thanks 1
<matthew_w> :D
<nich0s> I am getting a error when I try to boot my box in to ubuntu I get an error about the vid card being uncompatible... how would I go about changing that back over to the standard VESA driver?
<dope> freakabcd: ok, done
<freakabcd> dope, sudo /etc/init.d/915resolution
<goodtimes> how can I set my ip address as static when connecting to my wireless router? In windows I just setup my ip as 192.168.1.200 in the network configuration, I tried the same with ubuntu but was unable to connect to the network
<Davo_Dinkum> EnsignRedshirt: i cant change it there, multiverse doesnt show up under Settings>Repositories
<dope> ok
<freakabcd> startx
<nickrud> MatthewV, yw
<Cntryboy> nich0s- sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg then choose vesa
<dope> it says usage: /etc/init.d/915resolution start
<freakabcd> ok, do the start then
<dope> ok
<nich0s> cntryboy, thanks a million
<Oddzball> *Nickrud* Ug, well, I will take another look at the wiki, ive been at this for 3 days now non-stop.. its getting real frustrating
<Cntryboy> np
<efox> am i still in this room ?
<efox> guess not
<dope> freakabcd: same error
<garryfre> nich0s that would be the name of the video driver ... vesa. Exactly what video card do you have?
<Oddzball> *Nickrud* Whats the link to the wiki again?
<Oddzball> .. nevermind
<dope> i810(0): No Video BIOS modes for chosen depth
<nich0s> I have two
<nich0s> I have the onboard intel card
<nickrud> Oddzball, if you didn't have the fglrx driver already installed, you didn't read it carefully. help.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ati I think.
<freakabcd> dope, very strange. you might want to file a bugreport on bugzilla for xorg
<nich0s> and an onboard nvidia
<dope> freakabcd: how do i do that
<freakabcd> dope, sorry couldn't figure out your display problem
<Cntryboy> for nvidia choose nv until u have nvidia drivers, then change that to nvidia in xorg.conf
<freakabcd> dope, lynx or links and then https://bugs.freedesktop.org/
<nich0s> I will do that, but for the mean time and the majority of the time I am using the intel card for battery life.
<dope> freakabcd: its ok, you tried
<nickrud> Oddzball, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<dope> ok
<Cntryboy> well for that im not sure unless its vesa
<freakabcd> i've got to runn off and do other stuff now.
<nich0s> sounds good... thanks for the help
<Cntryboy> or it might pick it up default
<EnsignRedshirt> Davo_Dinkum: Which version of Ubunut are you using?  If 6.06: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<freakabcd> if you're still around when i get back might try some other stuff
<nickrud> Cntryboy, been learning your X I see ;0
<nich0s> I'll bother you again soon :)O
<garryfre> nich0s Hmmm, Should be able to run one of those in accellerated mode. Try this url, sometimes it helps you auto setup your video card. .... http://users.on.net/~goetz/EasyUbuntu/
<dope> freakabcd: alriht  i probably will be
<Cntryboy> nickrud, ive done it a lot trying to fix this unreal tourny lol
<Oddzball> Nickrud, seriously, Ive read it a lot, I tried the driver before, but getting dual head working seems to be a pain, I dont know why considering I follow the instructions.
<EnsignRedshirt> Davo_Dinkum: ...and if 5.10: https://help.ubuntu.com/5.10/ubuntu/faq/C/fg-installing-applications.html
<zodo> I seem to be having trouble getting apm support running on my ancient laptop.  Prior to this, I was running debian stable (Kernel 2.6.8) with no issues, power management wise.  Now that I've jumped up to Dapper w/ 2.6.15 I get "Error inserting apm...no such device" and so forth when running modprobe apm.  Is it possible that the kernel is attempting to load acpi at startup, and thus preventing apm from functioning?
<garryfre> nich0s You said both cards were onboard. You mean you actually have two video cards in two different slots or is one built into the motherboard and the other in a slot?
<nickrud> Oddzball, I never have run an ati, but I did see that you not having aticonfig meant something was wrong at a fundamental level. That wiki page has been worked over and refined for a while.
<zodo> I've seen the "acpi=force" command for adding to grub's menu.lst...what's the variation to prevent acpi from being loaded?
<lightstar> zodo, acpi=off
<nich0s> garryfre, I am a laptop with two motherboard vid cards
<nich0s> one is intel, one is nvida
<zodo> Thanks, lightstar.  I'll give that a try, I guess.
<lightstar> zodo, np:)
<letsgfuad> how is ubuntu w/ php servers?
<zodo> I didn't want to try acpi=no and have it kill grub.  :)
<garryfre> Wow, that might confuse easybuntu, two different video cards. It's probably what is confusing xorg configuration itself.
<nich0s> I only activate one at a time :)
<lightstar> zodo, you can try it first b4 editing ur grub...
<nich0s> Not too confusing
<garryfre> Cool, that's a good idea.
<nich0s> Yeah
<lightstar> zodo, edit it manually during bootup and it is only 4 that session
<Cntryboy> if unreal tournament says this for vidieo driver does this mean my nvidia is picking up open gl. (  <?int?OpenGLDrv.OpenGLRen  ) thats all it shows but im sure it keeps going.
<zodo> How would I go about editing it manually during bootup?
<lightstar> zodo, when you see the grub booting press 'ESC' and you can edit the options
<zodo> This is my first time running grub...i was always a lilo guy.  :)
<lightstar> zodo, ahhh..:)
<jrattner1> QUESTION: How can I find out where my BONOBO_ACTIVATION_PATH is?
<jrattner1> ?
<garryfre> type set in a terminal I think it shows you your environmental variable settings.
<jrattner1> anyone?
<nickrud> jrattner1, it's probably /usr, but why would you need to set it?
<linuxk> whats the default password fro the root account?
<mada> linuxk: there is no root account
<lightstar> linuxk, root dun have passwd by default
<linuxk> how do you reset the root password?
<jrattner1> nickrud, im building a GNUsTicker and it needs to know the path
<lightstar> linuxk, if you need root, type sudo -i and enter you own password
<garryfre> Hmmm, I thought he wanted to just see it.
<mnemone> i thought i could turn off the annoying terminal BEEP by using stty, but i'm not seeing how to.
<jrattner1> nickrud, how do i set in in my .bash_profile to the proper directory
<mada> linuxk: can't be done if you don't know it
<gavagai> mada, sure it can
<mada> linuxk: that is the point of a root account, it can't be over-ridden
<linuxk> how can i extract to folders like /usr/themes?
<lightstar> linuxk, either boot into single user mode or become root using 'sudo -i' and type passwd
<nickrud> jrattner1, add it to ~/.gnomec if you're using gnome
<jrattner1> nickrud, ? are you sure it says i should add it to .bash_profile
<kazuki> Does Ubuntu support JFS File system ?????
<Cntryboy> if unreal tournament says this for vidieo driver does this mean my nvidia is picking up open gl. (  <?int?OpenGLDrv.OpenGLRen  ) thats all it shows but im sure it keeps going.
<mada> gavagai: that must be a ubuntu thing (i am a new transplant from debian, just wanted something a little easier for my desktop) and you cannot reset a root password on debian without knowing what it currently is
<jrattner1> nickrud, how do i add it
<goodtimes> how can I set my ip address as static when connecting to my wireless router? In windows I just setup my ip as 192.168.1.200 in the network configuration, I tried the same with ubuntu but was unable to connect to the network
<Madpilot> linuxk, use sudo - or for installing desktop themes in Gnome, go System->Prefs->Themes
<nickrud> jrattner1, open .bash_profile with gedit, and add it at the bottom
<zodo> Hmm...nixternal in #kubuntu says that the command I should use is pci=noacpi.  You're gunna have to fight him, lightstar.  :)
<garryfre> mnemone: If you have gnome, you can turn off certain sound events under system/preferences/sound
<Dewbie> sudo is da bomb
<gavagai> mada, i was thinking of booting to linux single/recovery
<nickrud> I haven't seen bonobo in action in a while
<mada> gavagai: ah, rgr
<lightstar> zodo, haha...i tried acpi=off and it worked for me..hehe..mayb its anohter way to disable it
<gavagai> i am also a new transplant.  :)
<MrBrizzio> is there a graphical Grub editor?
<jrattner1> nickrud, that was my question, add what?
<lightstar> gavagai, even booting into single user mode, unless set otherwise, it won't ask for root password
<zodo> Of course it's all a moot point if it doesn't fix apm for me.
<jrattner1> nickrud, bonobo: /usr/lib/bonobo /usr/local/lib/bonobo /usr/share/bonobo
<nickrud> jrattner1, it's been a couple of years since I used that, a sec
<puroDF> Hi guys! I'm trying to install the drivers for my printer. So, I went to System/Administration/Printing/  Then it gave me the option of adding a printer, so the one I got is PSC 2400. Anyway, I am on step 2 of 3, I clicked on install driver, now it tells me to select a PPD file, what do I do now?
<zodo> Well, I guess I'll be off to try it.
<lightstar> zodo, well hope either one option works for u;)
<zodo> Thanks.
<lightstar> np
<garryfre> !PPD
<ubotu> garryfre: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<lightstar> !ppd
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, lightstar
<nickrud> jrattner1, ah, then: BONOBO_ACTIVATION_PATH= /usr/local/lib/bonobo:/usr/lib/bonobo:/usr/share/bonobo
<nickrud> jrattner1, should be right.
<jrattner1> nickrud, thanks alot
<nickrud> jrattner1, no space after the equals
<Dralid> How do I upgrade to Sun jre 1.5?
<DarkMageZ> what does .dmrc contain?
<xanavim> how do I mount my usb hard drive?  when I plug it in, virtual terminal 8 says "sdb: assuming drive cache: write through" but I can't mount or fdisk /dev/sdb
<DarkMageZ> nvm =D
<nickrud> Dralid, sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin sun-java5-plugin
<Oddzball> Nickrud.. alright, ive already done all the stuff in the wiki but i get no results, I personnally think it has something to do with Linux not finding my DVI port or something?
<pschulz01> Greetings, I'm looking for the 'fontforge' package... but it doesn't seem to be available. I can get the source though.
<nickrud> Oddzball, ok, dual output on an ati. I've never owned an ati, so I have zero clues
<Oddzball> hrmm
<Oddzball> Damn, why cant it just be simple...
<garryfre> !ati
<ubotu> http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI radeon 9200 & below supported by open-source drivers http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<Dralid> I got:Reading package lists... Done
<Dralid> Building dependency tree... Done
<Dralid> sun-java5-bin is already the newest version.
<Dralid> Package sun-java5-plugin is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Dralid> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Dralid> is only available from another source
<Dralid> E: Package sun-java5-plugin has no installation candidate
<nickrud> Dralid, posting here is not nice. And, for the solution, you need to enable the multiverse repository
<nickrud> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Dralid about java
<nickrud> heh, I've seen that stream so often, I've forgotten to read
<xanavim> Dralid: please don't flood the channel
<Oddzball> garryfre, thanks but ive already done all that, they say zilch about dualhead setup, and the wiki artical that does talk about it, just plain doesnt work.
<nickrud> Dralid, but that shows you are up todate.
<Oddzball> Why the heck cant i just hit FN F7 and have my notebook output to my LCD anyway, why doesnt this work?
<garryfre> Oddzball: Yeah. Web pages are good at dancing around the answer to a question and never giving it.
<Oddzball> garryfre Personally the dualhead wiki is old and needs to be updated..
<nickrud> Dralid, what kind of machine do you have?
<nickrud> I'm wondering why you don't have the plugin available
<Dralid> amd 64-bit
<nickrud> ok, thanks.
<Oddzball> I am seriously thinking about taking my machine to a damn shop and having them do it for me
<Oddzball> i dont want to but after 3 days its like pulling teeth
<Oddzball> Notebooks suck..
<dennis_> hello there
<xanavim> Oddzball: really?  I love my thinkpad
<garryfre> Ouch, that stinks. Three days, Yeesh.
<Oddzball> well, good notebooks do, because half the features dont work right in linux, like the dvi output on the back,
<dennis_> <====newbie
<xanavim> Oddzball: works on mine
<Oddzball> Garryfre the worst part is I HAVE to get the external LCD working, my notebook lcd is going out
<Oddzball> xanavim, care to send me your xorg.conf?
<dennis_> shoulda got a sony
<Oddzball> cause seriously, i aint figuring it out
<Oddzball> i have a clevo, which is like the alienware 51, without the fancy sticker
<xanavim> Oddzball: mainly a result of checking linuxlaptops.com before buying
<garryfre> Hmmm, I wonder if the dying lcd is triggering this "Fun"
<IcemanV9> xanavim: which model? i am planning to get (hopefully) one next month. :)
<xanavim> T43
<IcemanV9> nice!
<foo> Hm, what's the default media player that ubuntu has? That takes the place of itunes.
<dennis_> <<<<sony vgnfs640/w dual booted
<molinero> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Madpilot> foo, Rhythymbox?
<eFoX> ok, yesterday i finally got connected to my router, but today its not working
<Oddzball> eriously though, send me your xorg.conf, i would love to look at it..
<IcemanV9> i have my eyes on T60 .. i know it's brand new and hoping Ubuntu will run on it smoothly
<Oddzball> or paste it for me actually..
<eFoX> so, how do i connect to a wireless network... ?
<eFoX> iwconfig interface essid ESSID ?
<dennis_> dats de easy part
<dennis_> i cant use my modem
<Oddzball> ok here is a simple question then
<Oddzball> how do i use XFree rather than Xorg?
<dennis_> mmm-hmmm
<IcemanV9> foo: rhythmbox is the default and it works just fine with everything that i have thrown at (so far)
<Mugginns> i have an xchat question, can anyone help ?
<vick> Why is ubuntu a good os to use than other distros ?
<Hobbsee> Mugginns: just ask
<nickrud> Mugginns, don't ask to ask, just ask ;)
<vick> i mean why ubuntu and not gentoo or debian ?
<xanavim> vick: because it actually works
<Madpilot> Mugginns, possibly, but it helps if you actuall ask the question :)
<Oddzball> well.. i give up for now though guys, ive been at this all day, im gonna go back to windows, for the moment, as much as i dislike it, at least its easy to setup and external monitor
<vick> xanavim: The others also work
<Mugginns> Sure
<Mugginns> I try to ignore people...but it never seems to work.
<Mugginns> what is the proper way to ignore someone ?
<L-----D> vick: it's well supported
<xanavim> vick: use the other ones then
<vick> xanavim: Why are you talking to me anyway ?
<eFoX> when you use "iwconfig" it displays how your interface is set up right ?
<Madpilot> Mugginns, "/ignore $nick" seems to work
<L-----D> Mugginns: windows->ignore list
<vick> L-----D: Why does gentoo gets this reputation ? ( i was going to go with gentoo, but agter checking distrowatch.org i kind of changed my opinion )
<garryfre> Might also work to right-click the user name on the user list window
<xanavim> vick: gentoo, otoh, wastes lots of time and energy waiting for things to finish compiling
<Mugginns> it says in window>ignore "nick" and ignoring, and it has all checked
<Mugginns> but i see their msgs still
<vick> xanavim: Yeah i realized that was a major dis, what about debian ?
<nickrud> and debian is rock solid but doesn't give us the opportunity to bleed
<garryfre> And if you are like me, having the attention span of a drowned gnat you can make a mistake and become totally lost and confused setting it up.
<Hobbsee> vick: how about you take all this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<vick> xanavim: By the way, i didnt come here because i am bored or want to have some irc-fun, i am really wondering
<Hobbsee> as it's hardly support
<L-----D> nickrud: ;D it really hurt you that much?
<vick> Hobbsee: And you take this to #stfu ?
<nickrud> L-----D, #offtopic ;)
<vick> what's the matter with you people
<Madpilot> vick, this is a tech support channel - and a busy one. #ubuntu-offtopic is for everything else.
<nickrud> vick, nothing, we compartmentalize certain things away from here
<garryfre> Don't sweat it, we all get off topic sometimes I bet.
<vick> i didn't ask "hey dudes! ubuntu sucks ass, what's good about it!"
<mooseman447> hey
<Hobbsee> vick: yes, if you had, i would have banned you.
<Mugginns> I like ubuntu cos its easy coming from windows and i can learn stuff still
<disinterested> idk whats wrong with them im still trying to install a driver
<vick> Hobbsee: are you showing off ?
<Hobbsee> vick: as it was, i'm asking you to move it to #ubuntu-offtopic as you do want to know, and it's not a flame, and it deserves an answer
* Hobbsee is just typing slowly today.
<vick> Hobbsee: no, i think that's related to #ubuntu, plus i have more questions.
<vick> Hobbsee: Now mind your own business, i'm following the rules here.
<mprasodjo> hi all
<xanavim> vick: no, it's not a support problem
<Hobbsee> vick: by all means, ask the other questions, if they're support related questions.
<lwizardl> using ubuntu 6.06 lts how would i setup a nameserver on it
<mprasodjo> anybody here can help me ?
<lwizardl> ?
<mooseman447> does anybody know why ubuntu randomly stops accepting connections across my network recently?
<vick> Hobbsee: i've actually came here to hang and talk with people i know, is that a problem ?
<crimsun> lwizardl: try installing bind9
<mprasodjo> i try to installing ubuntu dapper 6.0.6 to ibm xseries 306m and got a problem
<xanavim> mprasodjo: ask your question and we'll see
<L-----D> Mugginns: try #xchat or find some read
<Madpilot> mprasodjo, it helps if you ask a question first :)
<Mugginns> thanks
<nickrud> vick, no offense, but hanging & talking is done in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Madpilot> Mugginns, #xchat are pretty good for XChat questions - makes up for the awful documentation XChat has :)
<vick> Is talking about what to talk done in #ubuntu ?
<nickrud> not often. and short
<Drac|Mac> Nothing seems to be able to access my sound card. I know it's supported. It worked under breezy and under an upgrade to dapper, so it must work on straight Dapper, too. I can't figure out why there is no /dev/dsp if alsamixer can configure the card...
<vick> and i though freenode network had grownups.
<disinterested> madpilot do u know how i need to install this ov51x-jpeg-0.5.3 driver
<Madpilot> disinterested, not offhand - what's it a driver for?
<disinterested> a webcam
<Drac|Mac> Correction. ALSA CAN'T see my card.
<mooseman447> does anybody know anything about my issue?
<Sjoerd-> any pureftpd users in the house?
<mprasodjo> my problem is, if i turn on raid at the adaptec scsi bios, the installation not recognice the adapter but
<Mugginns> Thanks much
<mooseman447> sjoerd i do if my ubuntu box accepts connections
<vick> sjoerd: that's not a support question
<Madpilot> disinterested, I've never used a webcam in Ubuntu - sorry
<mprasodjo> at other way, if i turn off the raid support then the disk will know as scsi hd
<mprasodjo> installation is success without any problem
<disinterested> with cd Desktop ls and tar xvzf i can get the tar to open but im stuck from there
<mprasodjo> the problem came when i try to boot the machine to finishing the installation
<Drac|Mac> ALSA can't seem to connect to my card, yet this iMac has a working system beep tone, and certain OSS things like system sounds work. What's going on?
<Sjoerd-> I am trying to get pureftpd up and running, have done apt-get install but documentation seems to not be for ubuntu installations.
<Madpilot> mprasodjo, a lot of the SATA "RAID" setups aren't real hardware raid
<bobstro> vick:  the thought police are not democratic :)
<mooseman447> sjoerd do you have webmin?
<mprasodjo> it cannot found root fs
<Sjoerd-> mooseman447: I don't think so because it doesn't mean anything to me
<Drac|Mac> Please help. It's very late and I need to get this done.
<mprasodjo> i already try many thing including doc at wiki for fakeraid
<bobstro> is there a nice little app that will let me change the COLOR of a gnome theme independent of everything else?
<mooseman447> you can find it in synaptic but thats what i use to setup my proftpd and it works great
<varsendaggr> dapper has xgl right?
<Drac|Mac> bobstro, gedit. :)
<mooseman447> if you did it would probably come up at https://localhost:10000
<tritium> yes, varsendaggr
<bobstro> Drac|Mac:  yeah, i was afraid of that. :)
<Madpilot> bobstro, that's one of the problems w/ Gnome themes currently...
<Drac|Mac> bobstro, Hex codes don't require learning. Just find the current color by searching for its value, then replace it with one of your liking.
<mprasodjo> maddler, yap, so i try to turn off it. but problem came when machine is boot for finishing the installation. grub is working but it can not find root filesystem
<Sjoerd-> mooseman447: It is already running, I can connect via ftp. Problem is that I have no idea how to add new users. And how do I permit them to only their own folders?
<xadhatter> hello all, having problem mounting samba shares thru nautilus, completly locks up machine. works fine from terminal. any ideas? Ubuntu 6.06
<mooseman447> sjoerd oh ok proftpd just uses linux users
<mooseman447> add a user and its home directory will be their folder
<bobstro> Drac|Mac:  yes, but not trivial to teach others. colors are one of the first things they want to change, and when something so simple can't be done, it's a negative.
<Drac|Mac> bobstro, I suppose so. Yes.
<Sjoerd-> mooseman447: I read it enabled the system users by default. There should be more options though.
<mprasodjo> can anyone give me a suggest ?
<Drac|Mac> So, can anyone help me fix my broken sound?
<Sjoerd-> mooseman447: The documentation from sourceforge doesn't seem to apply for ubuntu :(
<bobstro> Drac|Mac:  it's compunded by over-use of dirt-brown color scheme.
<mooseman447> sjoerd like what options?
<Hobbsee> Drac|Mac: crimsun is good with sound
<Sjoerd-> mooseman447: Like adding new users.
<Drac|Mac> Hobbsee, yes, I know. I just wasn't sure if he was around.
<Drac|Mac> Hobbsee, he's not even on the channel right now. :P
<Drac|Mac> Hobbsee, Oh... I'm wrong.
<garryfre> Um, I just looked at system/preferences/theme and clicked details, and it appears you can change the color of certain windows elements there.
<Hobbsee> Drac|Mac: yes he is, i used nick completion :P
<mooseman447> sjoerd did you add a user to ubuntu and see if that works?
<Drac|Mac> crimsun: *poke*
<Drac|Mac> Hobbsee, I did too, but capitalized the C. My mistake.
<Hobbsee> Drac|Mac: ah, that'd be why :)
<varsendaggr> cut the aye
* Drac|Mac summons the almighty audio powers of crimsun.
<crimsun> .oO( why are people poking me? )
<Sjoerd-> mooseman447: My own account works, but adding users for ubuntu is not an option.
<mooseman447> why?
<_stev_> can I get problems when I assign manually a static ip to my pc if there is a DHCP server?
<Sjoerd-> mooseman447: I want them to only have access to one folder in /var/www/
<bobstro> _stev_:  well, if you use an address allocated to something else, yes.
<mooseman447> sjoerd you can manually change the home directory of a linux user when you add it http://www.ahinc.com/linux101/users.htm
<Drac|Mac> crimsun, audio appears to be failing horribly on this iMac. /dev/dsp is missing in action, yet OSS stuff is working through ALSA for things like system .wav files playing and such.
<crimsun> Drac|Mac: err, your terminology usage is confusing.
<crimsun> Drac|Mac: what apps are you using to play .wavs, aplay?
<Sjoerd-> mooseman447: I know but still, I read it is possible to add users for just ftp.
<Jinkguns> Out of 7 dvds, Ubuntu mounts ONE, and Totem says I'm missing the plugin to handle it. Mplayer can play it though
<Jinkguns> any ideas?
<Jinkguns> I used EasyUbuntu
<Drac|Mac> crimsun, I don't know what GDM utilizes, but that works. Forget what I said about OSS...
<mooseman447> sjoerd ok i see what you mean (i really need to get some sleep) well then i dont know think you can add only users for ftp
<crimsun> Drac|Mac: ok, forget about gdm. Does ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav'' work?
<Drac|Mac> crimsun, no. It can't connect to the card. As I say, /dev/dsp is missing.
<Sjoerd-> mooseman447: The pureftpd website does say so :)
<mooseman447> sjoerd hmm if you find a way let me know ;)
<mooseman447> i could use that feature
<Sjoerd-> mooseman447: I am reading the documentation, but it doesn't seem to apply for ubuntu
<mooseman447> hmmm did you check the ubuntu forums/
<crimsun> Drac|Mac: aplay doesn't use oss devices.
<_stev_> bobstro: well If my dhcp has a scope of 5 addresses and I assign manually one to my pc, The dhcp server won't know that it is assigned to anyone, isn't it?
<crimsun> Drac|Mac: aplay uses alsa-lib, which accesses /dev/snd/* nodes
<Drac|Mac> crimsun, oh.. I thought ALSA used /dev/dsp as well. My mistake.
<Sjoerd-> mooseman447: I found some things but not what i'm looking for as of yet
<bobstro> _stev_:  no, just avoid conflicts and you're fine. assign the fixed ip from a different range of addresses and keep track is all you need to do.
<xax> non riesco a vedere i canali dvb
<crimsun> Drac|Mac: please pastebin ``cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer && lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*''
<bobstro> _stev_:  just make sure they're all in the same subnet.
<garryfre> !italian
<ubotu> garryfre: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Sjoerd-> mooseman447: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91052
<xax> yes
<xax> Using DVB card "Conexant CX24110 DVB-S"
<xax> tuning DVB-S to 12558000 v 27500000
<xax> inv:2 fecH:3
<xax> DiSEqC: switch pos 0, 13V, hiband (index 2)
<xax> DiSEqC: e0 10 38 f1 00 00
<xax> polling....
<xax> Getting frontend event
<xax> polling....
<xax> Getting frontend event
<mooseman447> sjoerd proftpd can have a gui?!
<xax> polling....
<xanavim> xax: stop
<xax> Getting frontend event
<xax> polling....
<xax> Getting frontend event
<xanavim> xax: don't flood please
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<xax> polling....
<xax> Getting frontend event
<Sjoerd-> mooseman447: as it appears, I wanted to try without it though
<xax> polling....
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %xax!*@*]  by tritium
<garryfre> Garryfre has drowned.
<thompa> my nvidia or monitor is messed up
<tritium> xax: you need to use pastebin next time
<buggzero> doh
<mooseman447> sjoerd ok i need that gui lol i always wanted to see who was connected and what they were up to
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %xax!*@*]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<Sjoerd-> mooseman447: I think you can using netstat
<gavagai> mooseman447, you can do that without a gui
<mooseman447> ........ lol why am i always out of the loop
<Sjoerd-> gavagai: Do you use pure-ftpd?
<gavagai> i use proftpd
<shad0w1e> how do I refer to a command line argument in a bash script... is it %1 ?
<crimsun> $1
<Sjoerd-> gavagai: Do you have any idea how to manage pure-ftpd? Adding users and stuff.. I guide that applies to Ubuntu would be most welcome.
<gavagai> i installed pure-ftpd once, had it working in about 30 seconds, but i'm just used to proftd
<shad0w1e> crimsun, ah thanks!
<gavagai> Sjoerd-, the users for ftpd are just regular system users
<Sjoerd-> gavagai: Well it's working here.. But just for the system users.
<xadhatter> hello all, having problem mounting samba shares thru nautilus, completly locks up machine. works fine from terminal. any ideas? Ubuntu 6.06
<Drac|Mac> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/720225
<_stev_> bobstro: thanks
<Sjoerd-> gavagai: I read on the pureftpd website that you can add users just for ftp.
<gavagai> Sjoerd-, if you want to add ftp users that just have ftp, what i do is add them as regular users and then make their shell /bin/false
<shad0w1e> xadhatter, maybe try mounting as type cifs instead ?
<gavagai> Sjoerd-, i don't know about that, sorry, my experience with pure ftpd is about 5 minutes
<crimsun> Drac|Mac: mm, mixer error.  ``dmesg'', please?
<Mordak> i know im on thin ice just for asking, but im having a serious problem installing my wireless adapter with ndiswrapper. im having problems using an how-to that will work for my adapter, but im rather new to ubuntu and linux and am wondering if someone would be willing to give me a fair about of help getting through the howto.
<Sjoerd-> gavagai: That's ok, when I use ftp servers on windows they always have their own users. Doesn't seem really logical to only be able to use the system users :)
<Mordak> ive asked around a lot already and havnt had much response, so id REALLY apprecaite it
<thoreauputic> !wifi
<ubotu> well, wifi is a term to describe wireless networks (also known as 802.11a/b/g/n). For help getting it set up in Ubuntu, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<gavagai> Sjoerd-, it depends what you want to do.  do you just want some people to have access to your files?  create a generic ftp user whose shell in /bin/false
<Sjoerd-> gavagai: Problem is that the documentation on pureftpd is not really the best ever and does not seem to apply for ubuntu os.
<_stev_> when I set up raid1 with ubuntu...do I get a message when  one disk fails?
<gavagai> s/in/is
<xadhatter> shad0wle: now i just get a mount error, "mount error 1 = Operation not permitted"
<Sjoerd-> gavagai: For now I need one account for someone that only has to have access to one folder in /var/www/
<shad0w1e> xadhatter, thats odd...
<gavagai> Sjoerd-, create them as a regular user, make their home be that one folder, and make their shell /bin/false.  that's what i would do.
<shad0w1e> oh well, its not that -t smbfs shouldn't have worked..
<Mordak> thoreauputic: the problem is, i already am using an easy howto (http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31926) but im having trouble following it, and im getting errors that i have no idea how to fix
<gavagai> i am not an expert or anything though
<Sjoerd-> gavagai: Ok i'm going to give it a try
<gavagai> that way even if they get ssh or telnet access or whatever they cannot do anything
<xadhatter> shad0wle: works with root, but not with norm user
<thoreauputic> Mordak: unfortunately I know very little about wireless
<Drac|Mac> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/720231
<gavagai> however pureftpd may check if /bin/false is a valid shell, so you may need to add /bin/false to the file /etc/shells.  i would make backups of all these files before you start making changes.  :)
<garryfre> So if I log in as root suddenly I'm abnormal? j/k
<Sjoerd-> maybe it makes sense to start a thread about this on the forums.
<matthewmystar17> hello
<matthewmystar17> does anyone here have yaboot?
<thoreauputic> matthewmystar17: yes
<thoreauputic> matthewmystar17: be a bit more specific :)
<Ashtonian> The real question is: why do the Dixie Chicks hate America?
<Drac|Mac> matthewmystar17, me.
<matthewmystar17> can you help? I cant boot into linux. I have OS X installed on one hard drive and ubuntu on another and yaboot will never load.
<xanavim> Ashtonian: #politics
<nickrud> .
<tritium> Ashtonian: clearly offtopic
<Drac|Mac> matthewmystar17, sorry, I've never messed with OS X.
<Ashtonian> xanavim: ?
<Ashtonian> Are you kidding
<xanavim> Ashtonian: no
<Ashtonian> no it's not
<Drac|Mac> I smell a troll.
<Ashtonian> Is the Bush Administration off topic in politics?
<nickrud> Ashtonian, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<tritium> Ashtonian: not at all kidding.  The topic here is ubuntu linux
<OMGLAZERS> Hey can someone help me with adding an area to a taskbar that I accidently deleted?
<Mordak> thoreauputic: alright, well then i have another question. would you by chance be able to help me fix my installation of ndiswrapper? i tried uninstalling it and reinstalling an older version and its just really messed up. any chance you could help? im such an utter noob
<tritium> Ashtonian: this is not a channel for political debate or discussion
<matthewmystar17> Drac|Macits cool
<Ashtonian> OHO!! lol oh man, sorry
<Ashtonian> wrong channel
<Ashtonian> my fault!
<Ashtonian> lol
<crimsun> Drac|Mac: doesn't seem like the mixer is even being detected.  Is the oss emulation layer loaded?  If not, then ``sudo modprobe snd_pcm_oss''
<tritium> Ashtonian: no problem, in that case
<thoreauputic> Mordak: best to ask your question to the whole channel - I don't use wifi and know nothing about ndiswrapper except what it is
<Drac|Mac> crimsun, apparently it wasn't.
<OMGLAZERS> Hey can someone help me with adding an area to a taskbar that I accidently deleted?
<tritium> Drac|Mac: did I see you're running dapper on an iMac?  G5?
<nickrud> OMGLAZERS, right click the panel, and look thru the choices to start
<Drac|Mac> tritium, G3, 800MHz. :P
<shad0w1e> xadhatter, your freezing problem is very likely due to insufficient privaleges?
<tritium> Drac|Mac: ah, that makes more sense to me.  I've been unable to get it working on G5.
<OMGLAZERS> nickrud: No, a specific one I can't seem to find!
<nickrud> OMGLAZERS, which one then?
<OMGLAZERS> nickrud: The area where minimized or currently running applications show up
<nickrud> OMGLAZERS, notification area
<xadhatter> shad0wle: can you be more specific... the thing that gets me is that it works in a term but not in nautilus
<OMGLAZERS> nickrud: Ill go look for it
<nickrud> OMGLAZERS, for gaim and the like, that is
<tylerofl> OMGBLAZERS, what problem are you having?
<croak77> OMGLAZERS: or window list
<OMGLAZERS> nickrud: Sweet, you're right :)
<Mordak> how come only ndiswrapper-utils is shown in the package manager? what if i want to completely uninstall ndiswrapper itself?
<OMGLAZERS> nickrud: Thanks. Much appreciated
<nickrud> OMGLAZERS, lucky I am ;)
<Drac|Mac> The ubuntu channel needs to be split up into two. It's getting two big. :P
<Drac|Mac> too*
<tylerofl> did you... mean to make that pun?
<Drac|Mac> Tired... I'm very, very tired. :P
<tylerofl> oh, okay :P
<xanavim> Drac|Mac: well, it's split up a bit already
<redblades> Hi everyone
<blocky> can anyone tell me why my eterms stop accepting keystrokes if i press ctrl + s accidentally
<nickrud> ubuntu-servers is needed, maybe
<nekostar> well
<blocky> im running gnome 2.14.1 if it mattesr
<nekostar> for those of yall that dont care im gonna tell ya anyway
<thoreauputic> blocky: because that's what ctrl+s does - try ctrl+q
<Drac|Mac> xanavim, I know, but having one for main release minor problems and one for main release major problems would make things well balanced between two channels. Major problems would take more, thus the line traffic would be about the same as lots of minor problems in the other channel.
<redblades> blocky: that information is classified
<bimberi> blocky: press ctrl-q
<nekostar> yesterday desktopbsd failed
<redblades> :)
<nekostar> and today pcbsd failed just as hard
<nekostar> <3 linux
<blocky> wow
<tylerofl> <redblades> blocky: that information is classified
<tylerofl> <bimberi> blocky: press ctrl-q
<tylerofl> failed :P
<mooseman447> hmmm a old computer i want to install ubuntu on wont open its drive
<Mordak> how come only ndiswrapper-utils is shown in the package manager? what if i want to completely uninstall ndiswrapper itself?
* nickrud falls from his chair
<blocky> eterm has a built in scroll lock?
<nekostar> ;p
<nekostar> FAILED
* nekostar nodds sagely
<thoreauputic> blocky: ctrl+s isn't an eterm thing
<mooseman447> wtf and i cant pry it open
* bimberi looks out for the Feds
<lwizardl> what can i do to force box to be static ip instead of dhcp
<nekostar> we need something like portage or ports for ubuntu
<nekostar> something better than apt-get -b source <foo>
<thoreauputic> nekostar: it's called apt-get I believe
<Drac|Mac> mooseman447, Don't break it. :)
<nekostar> ;p
<redblades> Hey peoples, I'm going to do something REALLY insane
<nickrud> nekostar, isn't that called autopackage?
<mooseman447> lol i need ubuntu
<blocky> well its not in my gnome keyboard shortcuts, from what i can tell
<tritium> lwizardl: you can setup your interfaces statically
<freakabcd> redblades, what? quit irc?
<Drac|Mac> redblades, wha would that be?
<tylerofl> we need something like an operating system that doesn't crash on me randomly :(
<mooseman447> the odd thing is i got that drive to upgrade the system a couple months ago
<Drac|Mac> mooseman447, what are the oldie's specs?
<lwizardl> tritium, everytime i do that it fails
<nickrud> mooseman447, the paperclip in the whole didn't work?
<redblades> I'm going to install Ubunut on my mothers computer becasue I'm sick of hearing about the new virus she managed to get from the "net"
<nickrud> *hole
<nekostar> nickrud, mebbie ?
<nekostar> its not good enough.
<nekostar> it doesnt compile xchat with say tcl for instance
<nekostar> fail.
<tritium> lwizardl: how so?
<mooseman447> its not that old its a 1.8ghz amd with like 140gb of drive space
<Drac|Mac> redblades, brilliant. Hopefully she won't miss her shockwave games. :P
<mooseman447> my brother didnt want so i took it
<_stev_> anyone familiar with raid ?
<nekostar> hey sup mooseman447
<mooseman447> hmmm i need to find a paperclip first thats that small
<nekostar> ever get that under control?
<mooseman447> hey nekostar
<tylerofl> wait
<lwizardl> tritium says failed to bring eth0 up
<tylerofl> is this a hardware problem?
<Ashtonian> Does anyone know of a program like Skype for linux that can connect and talk to Skype users?
<redblades> Basically, I'm working on a script that will sortout all the installation of shockwave/mp3/DVD  etc.
<blocky> thanks guys
<tylerofl> not a hardware-software conflict?
<Hobbsee> Ashtonian: skype works on linux..
<thoreauputic> Ashtonian: yes, it's called skype :)
<matthewmystar17> Drac|Mac: do you know if yaboot has to be installed on a specific hd or does it not matter?
<lightstar> Ashtonian, skype??
<Ashtonian> yes, but it's very crappy
<mooseman447> ashtonian good luck with audio though ;)
<Ashtonian> for linux
<nekostar> redblades, zenity+bash?
<Lynoure> Ashtonian: Complain to Skype about that
<Drac|Mac> matthewmystar17, I would imagine that it would need to be on the primary master.
<Ashtonian> I was looking for an open source alternative
<Mordak> what does the following error mean: /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-23-386/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 11: gcc: command not found
<Mordak> and how can i fix it
<lightstar> Mordak, you need to install gcc
<thoreauputic> !b-e
<ubotu> or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, or get "make: command not found, then you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<bimberi> Mordak: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<mooseman447> man i cant pry this beast benq open
<redblades> It's mostly like a batch file, with a few file manipulaTINS
<blocky> can i ask a question
* tylerofl raises hand
<blocky> how many of you autoupdate daily
<Drac|Mac> The build-essential package should include more essentials. :P
<nekostar> matthewmystar17, yaboot?
<Lynoure> Ashtonian: They haven't been providing spects to the open source community, so we have to do with their software when trying to talk to their users... There are other VOIP software out there, though, though I haven't had much luck with Wengo
<thoreauputic> blocky: lots of us probably
<nekostar> Mordak,
<Mordak> yes
<genaus> how install opera? ubuntu 6.06
<nickrud> blocky, I never autoupdate, I monitor them
<nekostar> sudo apt-get install build-essential gcc-3.4 gcc-4.0
<nekostar> i think
<thoreauputic> !opera
<ubotu> download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ (breezy) or http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/Weekly-284/intel-linux/ (dapper) to install see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<Ashtonian> Lynoure: it's a shame
<Mordak> i used bimberi's
<Mordak> sudo aptitude install build-essential
<matthewmystar17> nekostar: PowerPC equivalent of grub
<blocky> what happens if you compile your own kernel
<bimberi> Mordak: onya :)
<Mordak> :)
<Mordak> ty
<blocky> will it try to update it anyway?
<nekostar> oic matthewmystar17 coo
<Lynoure> Ashtonian: Let them know that. Maybe they will eventually change their minds.
<redblades> But there is one major drawback! Becasue of where they live (my mother and step father) they use Dialup, and have...
<redblades> A WinModom!
<Drac|Mac> So... The Gamecube is a PPC chip. I'd love to see somebody work it to run Linux.
<nickrud> blocky, not if you do it right. kernel-package is the tool, but it's a tool that should get rusty
<xanavim> Drac|Mac: it already does
<blocky> lol
<Ashtonian> Lynoure: good idea
<nekostar> Drac|Mac, how about gamecube+macos10
<Drac|Mac> xanavim, I know, but I mean an unlicensed distro.
<nekostar> lol
<Drac|Mac> err
<molinero> !instalation
<Drac|Mac> GNU licensed.
<ubotu> molinero: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Drac|Mac> :P
<nickrud> redblades, do them a favor and give dad an external for fathers day. Oh, too late.
<Drac|Mac> unlicensed would be bad.
<tylerofl> ubuntu keeps crashing randomly. and it really is random. well, the only program that's been open commonly during each crash is GAIM, but i don't think GAIM's the problem. i'm not asking for an answer to the problem, because if could be a billion things. i just want to know a way i could find out
<redblades> Now, rather than mess around with a WinModem
<redblades> nickrud, exactly my plan, I was going to ask about tha
<nekostar> tylerofl, /var/log/
<blocky> on a related note, does anyone know a good custom kernel that performs faster than the vanilla and con kolivas
<nekostar> stuff in there look around :/
<tylerofl> i will do that
<redblades> nickrud, I never set one up, my dad did it all last time (I was 8)
<nickrud> redblades, the only way to go, really. No modem manufacturer writes free drivers
<redblades> Yeehaw!
<nickrud> redblades, plug it in, then run sudo pppconfig
<redblades> It's fairly simple?
<nickrud> yes
<Drac|Mac> blocky, yeah. It's called your own. Kernels are pretty easy to make. You just do make menuconfig and such, then do some kpkg stuff...
<blocky> thats what i meant
<blocky> but ck kernel has latency patches etc
<blocky> i just want better desktop responsiveness
<Drac|Mac> Hmm... I dunno.
* nickrud wanders off to see what ubuntu's done to dialup
<blocky> do you have any speed suggestions in menuconfig?
<Drac|Mac> blocky, don't compile what you don't need? :)
<blocky> lol
<tritium> blocky: ubuntu's default kernels include the latency patches, except for the server kernel images
<nekostar> anyone recommend a package for learning perl // c ?
<tylerofl> nekostar: would you happen to know specifically which file would have information about the crash?
<redblades> nickrud, wait, so do I need a driver for an extenal modem?
<blocky> maybe its gnome
<blocky> i think im gonna compile e17
<nekostar> tylerofl, no not offhand
<thoreauputic> redblades: no
<xanavim> blocky: I get snappy desktop responsiveness with fluxbox as a window manager
<redblades> So cool
<blocky> fluxbox is nice
<redblades> I believe there is a 56k one around the house...
<thoreauputic> redblades: assuming its an external serial modem
<nickrud> redblades, no driver needed. That's the beauty. Also, it seems that ubuntu has added a graphical ppp configurator under System->Admin->Networking
<redblades> fluxbox is nice, but I didn't like it ass much as gnome
<blocky> having a taskbar is very handy
<Remy> hey guys, anyone gotten an iriver h10 working on ubuntu ?
<Remy> !iriver
<ubotu> Remy: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<thoreauputic> nickrud: pppconfig still works better - the graphical tool produces very slow connections, or did with hoary and breezy anyway
<tritium> Remy: apt-cache search iriver
<Drac|Mac> crimsun, have you fallen asleep?
<redblades> Oh! It seems I have an internal modem!
<redblades> How odd...
<nickrud> thoreauputic, I was wondering about that.
<tritium> Remy: there's a package called easyh10 in universe
<redblades> Conexant HSF 56k HSFi Modem
<pppoe_dude> i have a text file with a list of paths to files, how can I use that file to 'cksum' all the files in that list?
<nickrud> redblades, that'll do 14.4k , you have to pay for faster
<xadhatter> what is a good music manager, have played with rhythm box, dont really like it, trying out banshee right now, any other ideas?
<crimsun> Drac|Mac: nope, at work
<thoreauputic> redblades: there are conexant drivers, but they cost money :)
<Drac|Mac> crimsun, Ah.
<tritium> crimsun: you're sure burning the midight oil ;)
<Remy> thanks tritium
<tritium> midnight even
<redblades> I don't actually use it
<gavagai> Sjoerd-, did that work out for you, or did you find another solution?
<mooseman447> woot i got the drive up with a motor shaft of a toy boat i made in 7th grade
<tritium> Remy: sure.  found it?
<crimsun> tritium: flying everywhere this week except for Paris :/
<redblades> It's just in there...
<Hoxzer> Guys guys guys
<thoreauputic> xadhatter: quodlibet
<Drac|Mac> I thought there was a ctcp time...
<tritium> crimsun: hope your wings don't get too tired ;)
<redblades> I don't think I noticed it when I was in there last Thursday
<Lynoure> Ashtonian: The project used to called gnomemeeting is quite ok, I have been told, but as I'm in KDE nowadays, I haven't tried it in it's current state. But one cannot reach skype users with that either, for the reasons stated above
<crimsun> tritium: :)
<Remy> tritium - prog called easyh10, looks just about right :)
<PapaPitufo> confutatis
<crimsun> Drac|Mac: can you use oss-only audio apps now?
<PapaPitufo> maledictus
<tritium> Remy: right :)
<YondaII> I have a file server running ubuntu, would it be best to take out hardware that isnt required- eg. floppy disk drive - would that save any power consumption?
<crimsun> Drac|Mac: they'll probably barf due to the lack of mixer
<Drac|Mac> crimsun, let me try XMMS through OSS.
<tritium> YondaII: a little bit
<Ashtonian> Lynoure: lol i'll be sure to mention one if I find one.
<Drac|Mac> crimsun, kaboom.
<redblades> My mum is a little nervous, but I'm telling her all the benefits (not that there are any downsides, just perception)
<Ashtonian> Lynoure: I just don't have any friends that don't use skype
<YondaII> tritium, so would it be worth it, in your opinion to remove the floppy disk drive, cd drive, modem?
<Ashtonian> heh, let alone Linux
<nickrud> over a several year period, save a few bucks, maybe
<crimsun> Drac|Mac: does xmms work through alsa if you use the software volume control?
<tritium> YondaII: it would be minimal savings, as nickrud suggests
<redblades> I'm holding off using skype because of the proprietry
<Drac|Mac> Yonda, those things only use power when they're actually doing something.
<Drac|Mac> YondaII, ^^^
<redblades> Wait, that's not spelt right...
<Ashtonian> yeah ekiga looks nice
<tritium> Drac|Mac: they still draw a small current when idle
<YondaII> ah ok
<Drac|Mac> tritium, nothing significant, though...
<Drac|Mac> crimsun, Nope.
<tritium> Drac|Mac: as I said earlier
<redblades> I have a rather off topic question. Does anyone here like Fatboy Slim? if so, have they heard "that old pair of jeans"?
<crimsun> Drac|Mac: right, mixer issue. I don't know the ppc hardware, so I don't think I can help atm
<Yonda> One more thing....I have an old hard drive in a defunked laptop...Is there any way to connect that a PC
<Drac|Mac> crimsun, it worked fine in Breezy and in an upgrade to Dapper... This really bothers me.
<Remy> is there an equivalent of Visual Basic for linux?  I'm tempted to try to build a gui for easyh10...
<Remy> :P
<crimsun> Drac|Mac: err, this is or isn't a clean Dapper install?
<Drac|Mac> Remy, um... why.... why would you want that?
<abdula> hallo kann mir jemand helfen. muss die datei etc/hosts verndern hab aber keinen zugriff darauf
<Drac|Mac> crimsun, this is. It wasn't before, and that's when it worked. Clean doesn't work
<Hobbsee> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<crimsun> Drac|Mac: ...interesting. ``cat /proc/asound/modules''?
<tritium> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey tritium
<abdula> how to change something in the file etc hosts
<Drac|Mac> crimsun, "0 snd_powermac"
<redblades> Remy, Gambas
<Mordak> i just installed ndiswrapper... can anyone tell me how to uninstall it?
<clcxxxx> ls
<Remy> Drac|Mac - why would I want what ?
<bimberi> abdula: gksudo "gedit /etc/hosts"
<mooseman447> uh no smells that drive is burning
<mooseman447> that cant be a good sign
<Drac|Mac> Remy, anything remotely similar to Visual Basic. :P
<redblades> No
<Remy> Drac|Mac - Because it's damn easy and fast to implement stuff with :)
<redblades> Remy, if you must, (Though I suggest you use a REAL language) Gambas
<Drac|Mac> Remy, I think I'm confusing it with something more like FrontPage. Sorry. :P
<abdula> it doesnt work
<abdula>  unable to lookup enemy via gethostbyname()
<Remy> redblades - If there are any easy + fast ways to build gui's with anything else I'd be up for it...
<Remy> Drac|Mac  :-)
<Mordak> what does the command rmmod do?
<redblades> GAMBAS!
<tritium> Remy: you might consider learning python instead
<zybrid> Mordak: man rmmod
<redblades> Drac|Mac, You're right. I used to usse Visual Basic
<bimberi> Remy: more and more of the ubuntu gui interfaces are written using python + gtk2 + glade
<Mordak> ?
<Mordak> zybrid: ?
<Remy> tritium - I'm quite familiar with perl allready... might lookd into python.
<humbraro> Remy: you can use a shell script
<Remy> bimberi - I take it glade is a gui builder?
<redblades> Drac|Mac, It's awful once you've used other languages
<zybrid> Mordak: type it.
<Remy> humbraro - ever tried to build a GUI via shell ?
<zybrid> Mordak: for the rmmod manual.
<chilaquil> Hi guys I'm trying to install the driver for an HP PSC-2400 all in one printer. I'm using the Printer Install Wizard, but when click on Install Driver it takes me to another window that says Select a PPD File but I don'nt know where to find those PPD Files, any sugestions?
<crimsun> Drac|Mac: are you using 2.6.15-25 ?
<redblades> Remy, WAIT! You can build GUI's for C++ (Ijust forget the program)
<Mordak> ok
<thoreauputic> Remy: I have - I used Xdialog
<humbraro> Remy: yup, can't remember the name of the package atm, gimme  a minute
<Drac|Mac> crimsun, No.
<bimberi> Remy: "GTK+ 2 User Interface Builder"
<crimsun> Drac|Mac: did the dapper dist-upgrade use 2.6.15-25 ?
<redblades> Also, I'm trying to get DDclient working, but I can't remember where the config file is hiding
<Remy> i'll install glade and xdialog...  see what I do over the holidays :D
<bimberi> Remy: have fun :)
<bobstro> is ubuntuguide.org best info for configuring xgl & compiz?
<bimberi> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
* nickrud bites his tongue
<humbraro> redblades: /etc/ddclient.conf?
<redblades> That's the one. thanks
<Drac|Mac> crimsun, I'm not sure about that.
<crimsun> Drac|Mac: mind upgrading to 2.6.15-25?
<nickrud> chilaquil, is there any reason you don't use the psc2400 driver that comes with ubuntu?
<bimberi> nickrud: :)
<redblades> humbraro, I'm behind a router, so how do I get ddclient to report my actual IP?
<nickrud> bimberi, I'm in a mellow mood tonight ;)
<humbraro> Remy: check out zenity - it builds gtk windows and widgets
<bimberi> lol
<Remy> humbraro - will do
<humbraro> redblades: here's my line to get the ip:
<chilaquil> nickrud: I'm trying to scan documents, but it doesn't seem to scan, it just prints that's it.
<humbraro> redblades: use=web, web=checkip.dyndns.org:80, web-skip='IP Address:'
<Plug> Has Dapper changed to using a framebuffer console?
<redblades> exactly that?
<Plug> The console font has definitely changed.
<humbraro> redblades: well, it works for me with *my* router
<Plug> My LCD screen is only displaying the middle 22 lines.
<redblades> hubraro, okay thabks, I'll try that
<humbraro> redblades: cool, just remember to restart the ddclient service
<redblades> I know it's terrible, but I don't use Gnome-Terminal
<Locke_> whats a good p2p prog for linux
<redblades> Uhh.. how do I restart?
<Locke_> aMule isnt doing a thing for me
<redblades> Locke_Forstwire/Limewire
<redblades> Frostwire
<wulax> Locke_: Linux DC++ is rather nice
<humbraro> redblades: sudo /etc/init.d/ddclient restart
<redblades> cool
<nickrud> chilaquil, a different issue from the ppd then
<redblades> humbraro, does it up date instantly?
<redblades> It still seem to be having issues
<chilaquil> nickrud: probably, and I don't even know where those PPD files are in my computer.
<mnemone> hmm, hi, i'm new to ubuntu, i would like to run a program as a different user account with access to this users display, when i su - to the user, export DISPLAY=:0 and the run it, i get Xlib: No protocol specified.
<mnemone> I've never seen this before
<nickrud> chilaquil, ppd files define the printing, not the scanning. hpoj runs that, and I'd look to the hp website for info on supported scanning and issues for a 2400
<humbraro> redblades: good question.... I have a line in my conf that says "daemon=3600" - that might be a timer
<dalphi> mnemone: you could ssh to localhost and run it.
<redblades> Sorry, what is the "Web skip" part for?
<nickrud> chilaquil, have you tried using xsane? (possible dumb question)
<humbraro> redblades: sorry, i'm not an expert on it, just hacked away at the config until i got it working right...that was about 6 months ago
<bulltitan> hey wassup
<bulltitan> i've been sober for a month now!!! :) even with some of the heavy games i used to play in win i don't feel the need to go back just for that
<humbraro> redblades: so, try a "man ddclient" for more info than I could ever give ya
<redblades> Aj
<redblades> Ah
<redblades> :-D
<bulltitan> now i'm drugged with stellarium and celestia instead
<Madpilot> bulltitan, "sober" = "Windows free"? ;)
<bulltitan> yep
<Madpilot> cool - congrats
<humbraro> redblades: one thing though:  dont' set it to update too often, or the dyndns site will ban you for abuse
<AlienX> stellarium rocks!
<DarkMageZ> is there an easy way to reset the permissions for everything in my account to how it should be?, i saw that read access was enabled to "others" and decided to fix/break it...
<bulltitan> ubuntu has what it takes to make a windows user become intelligent i agree it still need to be polished but so far is great
<bulltitan> no offence win users just a joke ;)
<sneex> computers are like air conditioners?  they stop working right when you open windows?
<sneex> ???
<sneex> i dont get it
<bulltitan> lol
<DarkMageZ> windows as the operating system
<humbraro> DarkMageZ: try 'chown -R u+rwx /home/me'
<bulltitan> that one was nice
<sneex> =)
<humbraro> sneex: good one
* sneex ax stew-pid  =)
<sirex> is it possible to turn off line wraping in less pager?
<asdx> hi i'm on ubuntu and i need to program in C, what do i need, i have gcc installed
<humbraro> tell you what though, windoze servers take quite a bit of talent to maintain correctly though
<DarkMageZ> humbraro, that spits out "chown: `u+rwx': invalid user" should it be chmod instead?
<sneex> asdx, apt-cache search base | grep compile
<humbraro> DarkMageZ: ya, chmod is right...brain far there
<humbraro> s/far/fart
* mooseman089 laughs
<xanavim> DarkMageZ: chown needs a username, chmod can be number or u+rwx etc.
<nickrud> my god, I'd forgotten just how big less's man page is
<sirex> in man page of less even no words liek 'wrap'
<bimberi> asdx: installing build-essential will also bring in the standard libraries
<DarkMageZ> humbraro, nice, now i've just gotta figure out exactly how that command works
<humbraro> hey, if someone wants to code in linux, does that mean we should start a vi vs. emacs flame war?
* mooseman089 looks around
<harry> does GAIM able to view a webcam??
<DarkMageZ> please no vi vs emacs flame wars, they should have alook @ both tools and see which works best for them
<thoreauputic> ed! ed is the editor! ma ed!
<Madpilot> humbraro, no, because nano is better than either ;)
<humbraro> hehe
<nickrud> sirex, less -S <file> , left & right arrow to scroll
<humbraro> i used to use nano, til i found jed
<_smd_> happy 20062006 everyone
<nickrud> sirex, they call it chop for some reason
<harry> does GAIM able to view a webcam??
<bulltitan> can you please point me in the right direction for dvd configuration more over about zone config and apps?
<sneex> _smd_, it will only happen once this year =)
<_smd_> harry: I have never got webcams to work in gaim, but if someone can tell me i would be for ever happy
<bulltitan> by you i mean anyone :P
<redblades> harry, go to the gaim site
<sirex> yeah it works.. :)
<sirex> thanks nickrud
<harry> redblade: whats the url??
<humbraro> harry: check out http://sourceforge.net/projects/gaim-vv/
<nickrud> sirex, looking at that every character is mapped to an action man page was worth it ;)
<redblades> harry: http://gaim.sourceforge.net/
<bulltitan> i just need to get my dvd working and if it is possible without any zone changes,... ever
<mooseman089> humbraro does that work on the windows gaim?
<redblades> bulltitan, what's wrong with it?
<_smd_> humbraro: thanks I will look at that
<humbraro> mooseman089: dunno, don't use gaim with a webcam, or on windows
<bulltitan> well remember those drives with only 5 zone changes?
<wulax> bulltitan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-d914c1cdbbb83fed8e055ee5525a178730a9823b
<bulltitan> i have one of those :P
<bulltitan> thanks wulax
<redblades> I've never had any DVD troubles after I followed the instructions on the ubuntu site.
<Hoxzer> wulax: why is that page https :o
<mooseman089> ok i use my windows box mostly for IMing with gaim so that would be very useful
<redblades> bulltitan, Oh
<bulltitan> i'll try to do that redblades
<redblades> Okay
<Kazuki> Hey i have the ubuntu 64 bit install disc i ran that and did a server
<Kazuki>           install, after that was finished i changed my sources to dapper and
<Kazuki>           universe and did a apt-get update -> dist-upgrade i got dapper now
<Kazuki>           and all the xubuntu-desktop stuff but when i type startx or anything
<Kazuki>           my monitor goes into sleep mode like it stoped reciving signels. i
<Kazuki> sorry about that
<wulax> Hoxzer: so the feds will have a harder time getting to users of illegal dvd encoders
<wulax> Hoxzer: :)
<bulltitan> let's see if napoleon dynamite works :P
<nickrud> Kazuki, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Kazuki> i did
<nickrud> ati?
<Kazuki> i changed my drivers to vesa too
<Kazuki> yesa  x800
<redblades> I hate when the xserver goes wrong
<redblades> It's a bastard to fix. Or so I've found in my experience
* mooseman089 shocks when glances at clock
<nickrud> vesa should do something, what does /var/log/Xorg.0.log say?
<Hoxzer> wulax: that should not be illegal imho
<bulltitan> sht it works! see you later,... movie date! :D
<buggzero> whats a good rss app
<Kazuki> nickrud one sec
<humbraro> redblades: amen to that - X should have some fallback mode
<redblades> I agree
<Hoxzer> wulax: I'm forced to use that in my HTPC since there is no other way to play commercial DVD's on it
<_smd_> napoleon dynamit.... nice date movie....
<redblades> I'm okay at the CL, but it can get scary
<redblades> It's an awesome movie
<humbraro> redblades: thats one thing that windows got right, was the lo-res safe mode option
<nickrud> _smd_, you listen to the wrong advisers
<wulax> wulax: yeah, but apperantly it's illegal in the US. luckily i don't live there
<wulax> Hoxzer yeah, but apperantly it's illegal in the US. luckily i don't live there
<redblades> "Do you want to look like this?" "That's a girl"
<Hoxzer> wulax: :o oh
<Hoxzer> wulax:  ;) but I love my htpc ;) mythtv on it
<_smd_> nickrud: haha i am my own adviser in date movies and that is not one
<redblades> MythTV?
<redblades> Cool
<redblades> : )
<Hoxzer> redblades: www.mythtv.org
<wulax> Hoxzer: nice :)
<Mordak> if modprobe ndiswrapper "starts" ndiswrapper, how do i "stop" it ?
<buggzero> i like your sleeves
* nickrud shakes his irony detector
<redblades> sleeves?
<thoreauputic> Mordak: sudo rmmod ndiswrapper   I guess
<humbraro> buggzero: they're real big
<buggzero> \m/
<Mordak> thoreauputic: that wont uninstall ndiswrapper though will it?
<thoreauputic> Mordak: that removes the module
<Mordak> ok
<Kazuki> nickrud: Says its having trouble opening /dev/wacom
<thoreauputic> Mordak: you might need to blacklist the module - I don't know
<T> hi
<nickrud> Kazuki, that's ok, look more towards the bottom, the last errors
<T> i have a problem installing ut2k4 could please someone help me?
<Kazuki> nickrud: says the wacom thing like 4 times and then gets cutoff it looks like
<pppoe_dude> so once i resize a partition and e2fsck is fine, then i shouldnt have any problems later on right?
<pc22> anyone is there any guide how to setup ftpserver?
<nickrud> Kazuki, that's odd, I have wacom defined in my xorg and don't have one, it's not an issue really. Could you put your log on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ ?
<nickrud> pppoe_dude, you're pretty much done. A done deal
<Kazuki> nickrud: sec
<wulax> pc22: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PureFTP
<pc22> thanks wil try that
<ali4728> Help ! After installing Ubuntu 6.06,  Keyboard on my Laptop started acting strange (eg: pres on one key- say "K" get a different one "2") any one any idea why ? Thanks
<pppoe_dude> neat. i just played tetris with my harddisk, 5 hours of work just to get a 5-partition harddisk to become a 1 partition one
<nickrud> heh. gonna play that game soon myself
<FLea> could someone pleas e help me to install ut2k4?
<nickrud> Kazuki, I just looked at the clock, someone else will have to pick this up
<Kazuki> nickrud:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16053
<Kazuki> k
<redblades> I think I'll join the EFF
<mprasodjo> i found the problem with my installation
<buggzero> eff that
<buggzero> are you sure
<nickrud> Kazuki, I don't know much at all about ati, but I see two screens defined, but only one monitor used. Is it the wrong monitor?
<mprasodjo> driver for sas is modules. so when it try to finishing the installation, it can not detect the adaptec scsi card
<mprasodjo> is there any trick for installation that fully support all scsi driver ?
<nickrud> Kazuki, you caught me just as I was about turn off. That last bit was a throwaway, don't spend a lot of time with it.
<Mordak> has anyone used cab extract before?
<pc22> wulax u have any server?
<wulax> pc22: no, i like ssh better
<wulax> pc22: but i have tried ftp before
<buggzero> whats so hot about python
<redblades> So, one more time, just to be sure. To use the external modem, all I need is to plug it in and... ?
<ubuntu_> hi
<buggzero> hi
<ubuntu_> How can i setup the linksys PCMCIA wirless card?
<Hobbsee> !wifi
<ubotu> rumour has it, wifi is a term to describe wireless networks (also known as 802.11a/b/g/n). For help getting it set up in Ubuntu, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Hobbsee> ubuntu_: ^
<ubuntu_> it is not detected in my laptop
<Kazuki> nickrud: nvm that is wrong xorg lol i thought i was sshed in but i wasnt
<SVisor> Argh who can I yell at. torent of 6.06 iso stalled at 99.79% and wont recover.
<polpak> SVisor: I had that problem also
<polpak> SVisor: no idea why
<SVisor> ftp it only solution?
<Seveas> %config channel plugins.myfactoids.database ubuntu
<Seveas> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<mooseman089> !moose
<ubotu> I know nothing about moose
<SVisor> Fixed my suspend problem on this Inspiron 7000 thou. Minor mods in acpi-support file.
<mooseman089> !smarterchild
<ubotu> I know nothing about smarterchild
<SVisor> polpak: Did your torent recover?
<neutrinomass> SVisor: Care to file a bug along with your fix so that others can benefit as well :) ?
<Madpilot> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<buggzero> how can i revert my XMODMAP
<buggzero> its all edgily effed up
<polpak> SVisor: nope, I dled from one of the http servers
<Arafangi1n> ubotu: Are you better than Cylon?
<ubotu> I know nothing about are you better than cylon?
<kinema> is it possible to setup an "anonymous nfs share"?  what I'm looking for is something similar to an anonymous ftp server/share but via NFS.
<Arafangi1n> ubotu: You are _not_ "all-knowing", then.
<ubotu> I know nothing about you are _not_ "all-knowing", then.
<SVisor> neutrinomass: Not my fix, found it on the net. (so its already there). but basically:
<Arafangi1n> ubotu: Indeed
<ubotu> I know nothing about indeed
<Arafangi1n> QED
<SVisor> ACPI_SLEEP=true and ACPI_SLEEP_MODE=standby ... where shuold I report this anyway
<buggzero> please tell me your joking araf
<Arafangi1n> buggzero: I never joke.
<kinema> so i guess what i'm looking for is a read-only nfs share.  something where the server couldn't careless about the client's credentials.  where it's read-only no matter who you are.
<neutrinomass> SVisor: Hm... it seems that it was just a fix in acpi-support (i.e. that your machine can hibernate but is not known to )
<buggzero> aragangiln: then you need a drink
<burepe2> k
<neutrinomass> SVisor:  I don't know much about hibernating, but I would file the bug here: http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+filebug
<Mordak> im getting the following error after using sudo modprobe ndiswrapper: FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/misc/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
<Tobbz_> !rt2570
<ubotu> I know nothing about rt2570
<Mordak> any idea what it means or how to fix it?
<SVisor> neutrinomass: Funny on 5.10 it worked alright. Well Ill create an account and file it.
<neutrinomass> SVisor: Lots of stuff changes, so often something breaks. But unless people point it out, it won't be fixed :)
<Seveas> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODMOOOOOOOOOOOOOORNING #UBUNTU!
<Seveas> and hi xenex
<xenex> yhi
<Madpilot> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Madpilot> ;)
<xenex> man
<xenex> i think my xchat compile is bad
<Seveas> maddler, :
<mprasodjo> is there any way to inserting a modules into initrd ?
<L-----D> lol
<Seveas> Madpilot*
<Seveas> mprasodjo, add the name to /etc/mkinitramfs/modules and regenerate it
<mprasodjo> Seveas, can you give me a procedure ?
<SurfnKid> how can you change irssi's colors
<buggzero> Whats a good RSS program
<thoreauputic> SurfnKid: get some themes from the irssi website
<mprasodjo> Seveas, i want to put it in the new box. the installation at the box is not finish yet
<SVisor> neutrinomass: On popular request (yours) I filed a "fix" on suggested medium. Hope someone benefits from it.
<SurfnKid> thoreauputic: wicked thx
<thoreauputic> :)
<neutrinomass> SVisor: Well done :)
<nich0s> I don't suppose that anyone would be able to help me install a Intel IPW-3945 Wireless card?
<knubbe> is it possible to set a DNS when i use static IP in my /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Lynoure> knubbe: yep, there is /etc/resolv.conf
<thoreauputic> knubbe: DNS nameservers IPs go in /etc/resolv.conf
<Seveas> ubotu, bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<SurfnKid> knubbe: that i know of yes
* xota saluda!
<knubbe> Lynoure / thoreauputic: thanks.
<jammer> Hi to all!
<SurfnKid> knubbe: i use name servers in interfaces. but have really no effect because resolv.conf takes care of most of the resolving
<someothernick> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<knubbe> SurfnKid: ok, i modified my resolv.conf and now it works
<jammer> Someone can Help me to install hauppage drivers for video4linux under dapper?
<SurfnKid> knubbe: weeeeee!
<SurfnKid> goin to sleep nite
<Yonda> If I want to have a shared network folder that the computers on a network can all access -some being ubuntu and others being windows, do I use Samba or Nsf?
<Yonda> *NFS
<dershodan> hi everyone
<mooseman447> how do you reenable root in ubuntu?
<ccooke> mooseman447: set a password for the root user. 'sudo passwd'
<mooseman447> i just installed a new system
<ccooke> mooseman447: that's all.
<dershodan> do any of you know a program that can download the photos from a Motorola Razr Mobile?
<mooseman447> ok cool
<mooseman447> whoa 92 updates already?
<Madpilot> mooseman447, why do you need root active? Ubuntu is set up to not need it...
<mooseman447> i just like the feeling of having root ;)
<knubbe> SurfnKid: thanks
<mooseman447> why not have root?
<dershodan> danger
<dershodan> :)
<mooseman447> of?
<jammer> Sorry
<Lynoure> mooseman447: or more like the risk of making mistakes.
<jammer> my connection was broken
<dershodan> hey guys dont you know any software that can connect to my mobile phone via usb?
<mooseman447> ok
<floppyears> hi
<jammer> may I resubmit the same question?
<floppyears> is there an ubuntu version for spanish ?
<dershodan> of viruses ... others that might use the computer
<Lynoure> There are some dangers to how things are set up now, so security is not the point, I assume, but safety is.
<xBONESstyle> Speaking of USB... anyone know how to get a USB stick to mount on Ubuntu?
<onispawn> dershodan: I dont know of any for linux, but I know there are the motorola phone tools available for windows. I think they sell it for $10 or $20
<floppyears> I know english, and I can use the english installer, but my friend knows only spanish
<Madpilot> mooseman447, it really isn't needed - have a look at help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<floppyears> is there an ubuntu version in spanish ?
<Lynoure> dershodan: Actually, when it comes to viruses and malware, having full sudo is about as bad
<gavagai> mooseman447, one thing wrong with root is that you can leave a terminal window open indefinately with root privileges
<jammer> Someone can hel me to install hauppage WINTV-PVR pci card drivers under video4linux (dapper)?
<mooseman447> yea but one of the first things i do is set the screensaver to need a login and it goes off after like 4 minutes
<gavagai> and then come back to it and enter some stupid command, probably chmod -R, and screw up a bunch of stuff
<dershodan> onispawn: thanks but that was delivered with the phone for windows... however i dont want to use windows any more
<gavagai> mooseman447, OMG, you mean logging into GUI as root?  that has even more wrong with it.
<Lynoure> dershodan: and Recovery boot from grub menu gives one root very easily :) But sudo reduces the risk of rm -rf as the wrong user, for example :)
<mooseman447> you can login into the gui as root?
<gavagai> primarily being it is a pain in the butt logging into/out of the gui, you can faster start a single gui app as root from a terminal
<mooseman447> lol i didnt even know that
<dershodan> mooseman447: no
<dershodan> mooseman447: logging into x as root is insane ;P
<mooseman447> haha yea even i wouldnt do that
<SVisor> any user can login to GUI, including root. As long as the user has password.
<gavagai> so the screensaver is irrelevant
<gavagai> won't protect you from yourself anyway
<ubuntu_> hi
<mooseman447> yea not from me but from the 7th grader but he wouldnt darn touch my computers because i fix his 10 times a day.......
<hintswen> hey, my ubuntu computer's screen resolution has been set to 600x800 and i can't change it
<SVisor> Most (at least SuSE, Redhat) will turn your desktop red to warn you when you login as root.
<YondaII> If I want to have a shared network folder that the computers on a network can all access -some being ubuntu and others being windows, do I use Samba or NFS?
<hintswen> 640x480 actually
<SVisor> YondaII: I would use Samba, easier to set up for Windows
<xBONESstyle> Anyone know how to mount a USB stick?
<dershodan> hintswen: mintswen System -> preferences -> screen resolution gives no options?
<mooseman447> yea samba rocks
<YondaII> SVisor, so Samba can be used for linux as well?
<hintswen> yeah, it gives no options
<SVisor> YondaII: Oh yes, works automatically
<Hoxzer> Samba is dance :((
<mooseman447> OMG its 4am?!
<YondaII> SVisor Thanks
<mooseman447> lol man i lost track of time
<Hoxzer> OMG it is 10:56 AM
<Hoxzer> WTF
<mooseman447> i think i need to get some sleep haha im going to regret this umm later in the day ;)
<mooseman447> cya
<dershodan> hintswen: i had the same problem yesterday... hold on ill try to find the tutorial again (including the danger of damaging your hardware, but it worked fine for me)
<wulax> hintswen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<maher> whoami
<MetaMorfoziS> !quemu
<ubotu> I know nothing about quemu
<MetaMorfoziS> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<mooseman447> why doesnt update send the dhcp name by default?
* Arafangi1n strongly recommends the useage of kqemu as well.
<guillem101> Hello. I'm planning to by a widescreen LCD monitor that does 1680x1050. May I have problems specifying that resolution (nvidia drivers) or I can safely buy the thing?
<mooseman447> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/02/06/fix-hostname-unknown-in-router/
<guillem101> (I'm used to play with xorg.conf but never specified such a weird resolution)
<Arafangi1n> guillem101: Ask him if it works with the Linux NVidia drivers.
<mooseman447> am i the only one that needs to do this every time
<guillem101> Arafangi1n, I have not yet met him :-P
<floppyears> does anybody know if there is an ubuntu version in spanish ?
<floppyears> meaning all the programs and everything is in spanish
<guillem101> floppyears, most of programs are translated to spanish
<dershodan> anyone know a tool that can receive data from my mobile phone?
<dershodan> like pictures and videos
<Mordak> how do i start hotplugging on ubuntu 6.06
<guillem101> floppyears, only make sure you install language-pack-es and specify spanish language at login options in GDM
<tuskernini> hi there all, i have a question ... I had windows on this Gericom laptop and when I left it on for too long and then used it again... at some stage it said... hardware mailfunction... but with linux this does not happen... what could be the problem?
<floppyears> guillem101: so if I choose spanish as my version during installation almost everything will be in spanish ?
<neutrinomass> tuskernini: A bug in windows ?
<guillem101> floppyears, sure
<tuskernini> hehe...
<floppyears> guillem101: I won't have an internet connection in the machiine where I will install it :(
<Mordak> anyone know about hotplugging in ubuntu?
<guillem101> floppyears, I've done in catalan, so in spanish should be even better
<tuskernini> neutrinomass, possible, but that is not normal ... maby it does not like some of my hardware??
<guillem101> floppyears, bad news
<floppyears> ?
<_nano_> Hi, what are the differences between ubuntu's firefox and the official one?
<Mordak> thoreauputic: alive? :)
<neutrinomass> tuskernini: Not sure... this is a Linux support channel so it's normal that we're ignorant of Windows problems. Try Microsoft support ?
<Lynoure> dershodan: Mobile phones are pretty non-standard... I don't know any Linux tools for them but I haven't really looked. Worth asking the seller/maker about it.
<thoreauputic> Mordak: almost
<wulax> floppyears: there is this http://www.guadalinex.org/modules/news/
<guillem101> floppyears, I would strongly recommend to have a internet connection in order to install/setup ubuntu
<Mordak> do you know anything about hotplugging in ubuntu?
<Mordak> does it need to be turned on?
<hintswen> wulax: do i have to reboot the system after i;ve gone through the config thing?
<neutrinomass> Mordak: No, "out-of-the-box" using udev, not hotplug
<dershodan> lynoure: good idea, ill have a look at the motorola page ;) thx
<Mordak> what do you mean neutrinomass
<thoreauputic> Mordak: not really - but I think hotplug has given way to udev/hal in dapper
<floppyears> guillem101: I know, but these guys don't have internet :(
<wulax> hintswen: no, you can press ctrl+alt+backspace
<wulax> hintswen: that will restart x
<Mordak> ok, thanks thoreauputic
<wulax> hintswen: and all gui programs
<hintswen> well it seems like it did nothing
<tuskernini> neutrinomass, i know... was just asking, most of the people here, including me... started with windows and then moved to linux... i also use ubuntu, puppy etc... as main OS but i am building this pc for my father in law and he wants to use quicken on it!
<mooseman447> wtf what is the file manager under?
<neutrinomass> Mordak: You don't need to turn on anything... "hotplugging" devices will work (i.e. plugging in hardware and getting it automatically picked up) but not with the old "hotplug" mechanism but using udev (a techincal mattter )
<wulax> hintswen: ok, well you can reboot too
<hintswen> wulax: it didn't say anything when i pressed it
<mooseman447> this is really weird  cant find it
<guillem101> floppyears, perhaps you  could carry the machine where you have a internet connection, install there and return them the machine installed and configured...
<Mordak> gotcha
<floppyears> thanks wulax
<Mordak> thanks neutrinomass
<neutrinomass> tuskernini: Sorry, can't help :( Haven't used windows in many years...
<xBONESstyle> Anyone know how to get a USB Stick to automount?
<xBONESstyle> it's a kingston, i think it has debian support. but i can't seem to get Ubuntu to recognize it.
<tuskernini> neutrinomass, thanx anyway.. take care
<mooseman447> can somebody tell me real quick?
<floppyears> guillem101: the problem is that my friend lives out of town, and I will be miles away from my internet connection, and moswt people don't have internet in that town, and the few who do is dial up
<thoreauputic> xBONESstyle: try running dmesg | less after plugging it in
<neutrinomass> tuskernini: Friendly note: You might want to try #ubuntu-offtopic which is not a support channel, but is more appropriate for Windows issues :) ("my hardware works with ubuntu" isn't exactly a problem :P )
<neutrinomass> xBONESstyle: Are you using 6.06 (dapper) ?
<_nano_> Could some one please visit www.blogger.com and let me know if their firefox is freezing in like 6-7 seconds?
<xBONESstyle> neutrinomass, yeah I am
<mooseman447> is it under applications, places or system?
<neutrinomass> xBONESstyle: As thoreauputic suggested, try plugging it in and pastebinning (www.pastebin.com) the output of 'dmesg' ...
<hintswen> wulax: thanks, it's working right now
<wulax> hintswen: great :)
<Lynoure> dershodan: there is startalk but that covers just maybe one phone Motorola StarTac, and works over serial :(
<guillem101> floppyears, :-(
<thoreauputic> xBONESstyle: or run " tail -f /var/log/syslog " then plug it in
<hintswen> I'm guessing it's best to upgrade to new ubuntu versions when they come out right?
<wy> any ideas about viewing CPU usage at a thread level ? I wish to see which thread of my process is using the most CPU
<keith> Morning all
<Semaphore> morning ..
<neutrinomass> hintswen: If the old ones work for you and don't feel like changing, then no (if it ain't broken...) . Otherwise, yes, it's a good idea :)
<xBONESstyle> brb
<SVisor> _nano_: It slows down my computer so much at entry that I cant stay on it that long.
<Semaphore> question, i get screwed visuals on my nx7010 (modelines ) i believe, but i cant seem to find correct mode lines for screen
<_nano_> SVisor: precisely!!!
<_nano_> SVisor: thank god! someone else has the same problem!
<neutrinomass> wy: Is a real thread or a fork(). If it's a thread, you'll have to use a profiler ...
<_nano_> SVisor: thank you thank you :)
<guillem101> floppyears, I'm not 100% sure the spanish language pack comes in the ubuntu install CD. You may check it and see if all the programs they need are there... otherwise you may download all the SuSE CD's and do a install of it instead of ubuntu.
<SVisor> _nano_: np
<dershodan> Lynoure: thanks for helping me seek, but im on track of mybe something more ... sophisticated ;) ill inform you
<_nano_> SVisor: so what could be the problem? it's like some site is being able to eat all of your computer's resources
<hintswen> WOAH! i better leave the OS update for the morning when it's offpeak... 609MB lol
<keith> Any of you guys got your linux servers authing against windows domains ?
<guillem101> floppyears, IMHO SuSE is a good choice if you do not have an internet connection to apt-get and so on.
<dershodan> Lynoure:  http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_mobile_phone,_Bluetooth_and_GNOME
<_nano_> SVisor: i even tried the official version of firefox, it's the same problem
<batte> whats the best dektop system monitor? ... the programm to view ram usage, ...
<Semaphore> :\
<SVisor> _nano_: When I get my desktop running Ill look into it (if I remember). It could be anything, but is probably javascript that keeps on loading something
<wy> neutrinomass:  It's a pthead. What should I do?
<Semaphore> radeons suck.
<Arafangi1n> batte: top
<Yonda> If I have a file server for just one small network, do I need WINS? WINS is just for multiple networks or something right?:S
<Arafangi1n> batte: Though, gkrellm isn't too bad, it lacks detail, though.
<batte> Arafangi1n:  it has to run on the desktop ... not console
<_nano_> SVisor: ok thanks. though this problem is only on linux
<batte> ty Arafangi1n
<Arafangi1n> batte: Top can run on the desktop. I suggest rxvt or some other terminal emulator.
<neutrinomass> wy: I can't quite remember exactly, it's a while since I did something using pthreads ... You want a profiler. People usually go with 'gprof' but I'm not sure if it can handle pthreads - try googling something like "profiling pthread","thread profiling" etc.
<Lynoure> dershodan: Is the phone good, btw? I will need to get a new one soon (resigning and the company will keep this old nokia phone)
<Arafangi1n> batte: top is textual, what's the point of makign it use graphics?
<Arafangi1n> batte: Unless... You're interested in _graphing_.
<xenex> when ubuntu is loading, the ubuntu splash logo is fine. but when i am shutting down my computer, the ubuntu splash logo is distorted. how can i fix this?
<keith> Yonda, it will imrpove browsing of windows machines use it its easy to setup failing that use DNS  and use a real network... also do some reading
<dershodan> Lynoure: hehe its ok, but i guess many mobiles are... however i took this because it was the best deal with the actual provider
<Yonda> keith, thanks, ill read up some more
<batte> Arafangi1n: ill look around ty
<jeremychong> hi, need some help installing maple 9
<Lynoure> dershodan: they just started allowing provider&phone tied deals here.
<jeremychong> after running the installer i get this line: ./LinuxInstaller.bin: line 1515: /media/cdrom/Linux/Linux/resource/jre/bin/java: Permission denied
<jeremychong> even when i'm running as root
<xenex> When Ubuntu is starting up, the Ubuntu logo is fine. But when I am exiting Ubuntu, the Ubuntu logo is distorted. Any idea on how to fix this?
<dershodan> Lynoure: where are you from? (me Austria)
<wulax> jeremychong: are you sure it's executable?
<wulax> jeremychong: chmod +x data
<wy> neutrinomass:  Are you sure I can't view the CPU usage real-time with some tools like "top"?
<_nano_> !fonts
<ubotu> Installing fonts: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, gsfonts-x11 - Microsoft fonts: install the msttcorefonts package
<Lynoure> dershodan: Finland (the homeland of Linux and IRC)
<dershodan> Lynoure: :)
<dershodan> Lynoure: ok ill go off now. cu around
<masterofallarts> Hi everyone
<masterofallarts> I got a problem: I set my mouse driver to evdev, but this breaks the keyboard
<jeremychong> wulax: yup... it shows up as green under ls. That means it is executable, right? Or so I think...
<masterofallarts> arrow keys' bindings change
<wulax> jeremychong: yes.
<harry> does banshee support audio transfers on mobile phones???
<wulax> jeremychong: i have never used that program, so i guess i can't be of more help :)
<neutrinomass> wy: You can view the CPU usage of the entier process usin top. But threads share the same PID so it would be impossible to distinguish from where it's coming. In general, learning to use a profiler is a very good thing to do, it will help you out whenever you want to optimize something :)
<jeremychong> wulax: thanks very much anyway! :)
<masterofallarts> I want this because i got a Razer Copperhead lately
<harry> does banshee support audio transfers on mobile phones???
<masterofallarts> evdev causes the left-arrow key to behave like return
<harry> can someone give me a link on where could i get Xmms Skins
<killaz> gamers around here?
<mwe> harry: here: http://www.google.com/search?q=xmms+skins
<KenSentMe> killaz: here
<[Spooky] > killaz: me too
<killaz> KenSentMe, cool! I'm a FPS fanatic ... I need a application where I can monitor game servers, for exampe like HLSW (windows)...
<Semaphore> ok that did'nt work.
<Semaphore> grr.
<sk0rd> doesn't nagios have some game plugins? I could be wrong
<hintswen> i don't suppose there's some way to make my music play louder? i've got volume on max and i reckon it's still soft
<Yonda> I've just installed Unreal Tournament, and it said it was installed successfully. It said to use the 'ut2004' command to start it, which I do, and then terminal responds by saying command not found...
<sk0rd> Yonda: perhaps its not in your path...
<Semaphore> anyone have a 1680x1050 resolution?
<clausen> anyone who knows my my danish chars    dont work ?
<sk0rd> Yonda: find /* -name "ut2004"
<xerxas> sk0rd: I don't think yout need the *
<Yonda> cool its running now
<xerxas> find / -name "*ut2004*"
<pc22> where can i edit repositories again?
<sk0rd> in synaptic
<pc22> sources.list
<sk0rd> or /etc/apt/sources.list
<Semaphore> :/
<zodo> Hmm.  I'm in need of some ACPI/APM insight.  I just set up grub to disable ACPI support on boot, because it was interfering with APM on my old laptop.  Now it reports battery info, and all that.  However, before I was able to retrieve CPU temp information, and the processor (PII) scaled properly down below 333mhz.  Now it does neither. Does anyone know of a way that I can reenable those functions while retaining APM?
<zodo> I used the acpi=off command in grub.
<vlad__> i have a problem with sudo
<wulax> clausen: Keyboard Preferences -> Layout tab add Danish
<vlad__> can anyone help me ?
<clausen> vulax it is set to danish
<ompaul> [a] freebsd_fan, why not join with that nick ;-)
<pc22> thanks
<KenSentMe> killaz: you mean like all seeing eye? I've installed a program to enter gameservers, it starts with an x, but i'm not on my ubuntu now
<KenSentMe> !tell vlad__ about justask
<ubotu> I know nothing about justask
<ompaul> ask
<ompaul> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<KenSentMe> thanks
<killaz> KenSentMe, I found it XQF!
<KenSentMe> killaz: that's the one
<killaz> KenSentMe, thnx!
<SVisor> Is default filesystem reiserfs on ubuntu?
<KenSentMe> SVisor: ext3
<compengi> wulax is there on keyboard for arabic language
<wulax> clausen: then try Layout Options -> play around with settings
<SVisor> Kent
<pc22> how do i update?
<[a] freebsd_fan> because many channels are over secure to the point that they are inconveniant, so you cant change to random nicks which you have not registered, this is because of unskilled people unable to defend their channels with simple scripts instead they use oversecure inconveniant channel modes
<wulax> compengi: no idea
<SVisor> KenSentMe: Then how do I force the installer to ue it when replacing my SuSE installation?
<compengi> can you check it out pleace
<compengi> please*
<Semaphore> ok how the fk do i get 1680 without being asshole like on my notebook
<thoreauputic> [a] freebsd_fan: /join #freebsd ;-)
<Ng> compengi: there are several arabic layouts as far as I can see
<compengi> good
<SVisor> Maybe a more generic question: How do I select filesystem when installing Ubuntu?
<compengi> ty
<Kaja> SVisor, by clicking on it.
<wulax> Semaphore: tried this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<SVisor> Kaja: Maybe its just errorious language in the installer. The partioner tells me that it will format my #3 as reiserfs.. Maybe it means is will replace the filesystem? Oh well I can still press the back button and check if I can click around.
<Semaphore> wulax yep
<Semaphore> doesnt work
<rpedro> SVisor: I don't know about the live cd, but in the alternate cd in the partitioning section it allows to chose the partition type to format each partition
<wulax> ok
<Semaphore> ive tried using calculators
<BananaB> ls
<Semaphore> my screen is visible but all screwed up
<BananaB> opps
<BananaB> hey y'all
<Semaphore> like "scanline's everywhere"
<wulax> Semaphore :(
<BananaB> anyone got some experience with sshd?
<Semaphore> its annnoying
<Semaphore> i get 1680x1050 res
<Semaphore> when using standard ati..
<Semaphore> when i switch to fglrx
<Semaphore> it does that
<Semaphore> :(
<Semaphore> its the fking resolution
<achandra> hello. Im having an issue adding a parameter to xorg.conf file for option SHMConfig on. After I do so, the synclient to turn of a touch pad complains that shm is not added...is this bug?
<wulax> Semaphore: ati is kind of bad with linux :/
<Semaphore> thing is my friends driver works fine
<Semaphore> and his is 9000
<Semaphore> i had my flgrx working in suse before
<wulax> achandra: silly question: have you restarted X?
<achandra> yep
<johnZay> can anyone recommend a decent ftp client with a gui (other than gftp)?
<wulax> Semaphore: ok
<achandra> ctrl-bkspc should do it right?
<wulax> Semaphore: have you tried the latest drivers?
<SVisor> Argh no such option. Well it took me 20 hours to download this iso, so Im not going to do it all again. And I can live with reiserfs.
<Semaphore> ye its the latest ones im using
<wulax> achandra: yes
<BananaB> oh well, I'll just go ahead and ask
<BCK> Semaphore: have u tried an older driver?
<maikol> how can i reconfigure my monitor display? for example dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86. but i have xserver-xorg now
<achandra> ill give it another try...ill likely drop here... but be back soon.
<Semaphore> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<BananaB> when I try and start sshd, it returns "Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key"
<BananaB> and then the same for dsa
<jammer> Someone can hel me to install hauppage WINTV-PVR pci card drivers under video4linux (dapper)?
<BananaB> and then it quits
<BananaB> I have those files
<Semaphore> BCK no havnt tried older ones
<Semaphore> any ones in particular you suggest?
<BananaB> I made them myself with ssh-keygen
<rpedro> Semaphore: take a look at the 'Screen' section towards the end of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SVisor> BananaB: Whats the permission of those files. Maybe ssh cabt read em.
<rpedro> Semaphore: and check if there is an entry named 'Virtual'
<Semaphore> kk one sec
<BananaB> Svisor: they are all 600, as recommended
<BananaB> they are found if I make them 777, but it won't start because they are too open
<rpedro> Semaphore: if there is , comment it out
<Semaphore> and if there isnt im screwed:P
<KenSentMe> jammer: i tried installing them, look for mythtv on the ubuntu wiki
<jammer> yes but only for breezy
<rpedro> Semaphore: just an idea...
<jammer> no tutorials or suggestions for dapper
<jammer> :(
<SVisor> BananaB: Ive no more any working computer with ssh, but the owner of ssh should have read rights to those files. Not realy familiar with Ubuntus sudo everything aproach so I cant tell.
<BananaB> and what's the deal with su?
<rpedro> Semaphore: Virtual when enabled is the size of the virtual screen, that doesn't change when you switch resolutions
<BananaB> is it disabled?
<jammer> KenSentMe: under mythtv there's a news about next tutorial but no other informations.... :(
<KenSentMe> jammer: you can also check the forums, i found a tutorial and it worked, but i don't know exactly where i found it
<SVisor> BananaB: If memory serves you shuld use ssh-keygen as the user your going to use ssh as.
<jammer> Please give me an Help
<jammer> ok let me check
<Semaphore> rpedro: as in spanning desktops multiheads?
<SVisor> BananaB: Yes (more or less). Ubuntu is sudo everything (no I do not like it).
<Semaphore> *,
<rpedro> Semaphore: oh you got a multiscreen setup?
<Semaphore> No..
<Semaphore> no.
<Semaphore> devil work
<BananaB> SVisor, I used ssh-keygen to generate all of the keys
<BananaB> and still nothing
<BananaB> it seems I can use su with sudo su
<mwe> don't do that
<mwe> just use sudo -i
<mwe> it will give you a root prompt as intended
<BananaB> oookay
<BananaB> what's the difference?
<rpedro> Semaphore: then, no, it just means you can have a desktop bigger than you screen resolution, and you would use the mouse around the edges to scrool around
<mwe> not much
<SVisor> BananaB: Reactivate su by giving root a password. Wait an hour and I might have a working computer (installing ubuntu on it). On it I must install ssh so I will have to solve it.
<mwe> it's just the way sudo is meant to be used
<BananaB> okay
<Ng> !root
<ubotu> sudo is is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<hintswen> does anyone here use XMMS(audio player)?
<Locke_> hintswen, yes
<Locke_> i do
<Locke_> im using it right now in fact
<hintswen> is there some way i can make it keep my tracks at the same volume(ie, if there softer than a certain volume, then make them louder, and if there louder, then make them softer)
<hintswen> if that makes sence lol
<rpedro> Semaphore: maybe move your xorg.conf to a backup location, and run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, that will get you a fresh xorg.conf files, and then you can start again from there
<Subhuman> hintswen, yeah seach for "mp3 volume normalisation"
<Semaphore> ye will have to try..
<rpedro> Semaphore: then you can follow the howto for ATI binary drivers at the ubuntu wiki
<Semaphore> anyways bbl
<hintswen> I'm using XMMS right now aswell =D playing my c64 music from it
<Semaphore> rpedro have..
<Semaphore> doesnt work
<Semaphore> :P
<Subhuman> normally your mp3 player of choice can do it hintswen or software can edit each track to the same voucle.
<hintswen> i don't want to edit it and i don't know where it is in XMSS(if it's there)
<hintswen> mayke i need a plugin or something
<rpedro> Semaphore: can you post the contents of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf at pastebin.com , and put the link here?
<Semaphore> will do in a sec..
<Ng> hintswen: perhaps xmms-volnorm
<sphivo> hintswen: install xmms-volnorm
<Ng> hintswen: (ubuntu package)
<Semaphore> brb
<hintswen> perfect
<hintswen> must have gone right past it before
<mwe> is there anything like xmms-volnorm for beep-media-player?
<Hoxzer> mwe: can I ask you some simple question?
<mwe> Hoxzer: yeah
<SVisor> one hour to install will not hold. 92 updates (estimate to download 25min). Only VGA (640x480)... well Im going to be busy.
<BananaB> ouch
<Hoxzer> mwe: first of all tell me if you are virgin then I'd like to know how long have u been using linux and your age would be nice to know as well ;)
<hintswen> :o
<Madpilot> Hoxzer, that's wildly off topic...
<mwe> Hoxzer: huh?
<BananaB> for a support channel
<Hoxzer> mwe: do you know the answer?
<BananaB> that's pretty off-topic
<hintswen> haha, can u guess the answers to thoes 3 q's for me?
<SVisor> Your such joykills! ;-)
<mwe> Hoxzer: I'm not gonna answer crap like that
<wulax> Hoxzer: be nice
<Hoxzer> mwe:  are you scared?
<Hoxzer> wulax: :/ why can't I ask simple questions?
<Madpilot> Hoxzer, drop it, before you earn yourself a ban, OK?
<SVisor> Hoxzer: Give it a break!
<Ng> if you're not asking a question or answering one, you are offtopic
<BananaB> I'm doing something seriously wrong with SSHD
<BananaB> cause I get the same problem on my Mac
<pritisd> hi all
<andrzej> hi
<blaamann> My newly installed Dapper freezes everytime the screensaver is actvated, I've got a ATI card and it seems like it is a often reported bug, but I can't find any remedies.
<pritisd> can anybody tell me how to add "screen resolution modes" in system -> preferences?
<MetaMorfoziS> have anybody xp sharing work with qemu?
<pritisd> i have only one mode listed 640x480
<Madpilot> pritisd, have a look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<hintswen> heh was just bout to say that
<mwe> MetaMorfoziS: I gave up qemu because it was way too slow even with kqemu
<hintswen> ok, now i think i'll reboot
<semaphore> back
<pritisd> Madpilot, thanks
<NET||abuse> /usr/share/pixmaps doesn't have any folder icons.. where are the other gnome icons?
<hintswen> patch ubuntu in the morning...
<hintswen> cyaz!
<Ng> NET||abuse: probably in /usr/share/icons/
<MetaMorfoziS> oh:(
<NET||abuse> Ng, crap.. feel stupid now :(
<Ng> MetaMorfoziS: you might want to try vmware-player too. there are howto's on the web that describe how to get/make an image file you can install XP into and vmware is said to be the quickest virtual machine
<andrzej> [dapper]  is any package with apache,php,mysql together (like Appserv for Win) or must i just install it?
<Ng> !tell andrzej about lamp
<harry> Please help me, my CDrom does not mount. i got this error message, "mount: special device /dev/hdb does not exist"
<Ng> hmm
* Ng prods ubotu 
<mwe> harisund: it's not hdc maybe?
<mwe> harry: ^^
<harry> mwe: can you help???
<harry> Please help me, my CDrom does not mount. i got this error message, "mount: special device /dev/hdb does not exist"
<mwe> harry: maybe the device is hdc
<andrzej> ng - but i can't find lamp package
<tolonuga> hi. I wrote an howto how to setup (k)ubuntu with encrypted root and swap partitions. can anyone recommend a place/wiki where I can publish it? also I want to submit it as spec for inclusion in the next version.
<Ng> andrzej: yeah it's not a specific package, our channel bot was supposed to reply with a wiki URL that explains how to install the lamp components, but the bot seems to be sulking ;)
<harry> mwe: but the message was hdb
<mwe> andrzej: there isn't one package for lamp but the wiki describes how to install it well
<andrzej> aaaaa :) thanks
<semaphore> http://pastebin.com/720442
<Ng> andrzej: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP might well help :)
<harry> mwe: the error started when i mounted the NTFS harddrive
<semaphore> http://pastebin.com/720442 == xorg.conf
<harry> ic56: are you there???
<SVisor> harry: Try in console mount /dev/hdc if it works then the icon your clicking is set up wrong
<mwe> harry: huh? what were you doing when you got the error?
<andrzej> ooo maybe ubuntu-lamp from Synaptic?
<mwe> andrzej: I told you there is not a lamp package. please read the wiki page
<davidli> makedev service
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell andrzej about lamp
<Ng> ubotu seems to be sulking, or at least it won't respond ot me ;)
<ubotu> I know nothing about seems to be sulking, or at least it won't respond ot me ;)
<rpedro> semaphore: you have an lcd monitor?
<Ng> aha
<andrzej> ok, Im readig
<Madpilot> Ng, heh :)
<semaphore> rpedro: ye 1680x1050
<Madpilot> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Ng> Madpilot: it's still ignoring privmsgs though. weird
<Madpilot> Ng, slight bug in the new bot code - but for now, if you're in a PM window w/ the bot, stick ! back in front of the tell
<Ng> ahh
<rpedro> semaphore: and what is happening wrong? because I can't see a problem with your xorg.conf
<Ng> Madpilot: bingo, thanks :)
<semaphore> rpedro: when i load into fglrx the screen is all screwed up
<semaphore> like its not synching
<andrzej> but... Packages for a LAMP setup
<andrzej> This package gives you a complete 1-machine LAMP system.
<semaphore> there funny lines everywhere
<Madpilot> Ng, np - Seveas has said he'd fix that soon, though, to go back to the old way
<semaphore> and its just wierd..
<semaphore> sort difficult to explain
<andrzej> whats that?
<semaphore> brb gonna try something
<snooflecake> is it possible to dial out with a 56k modem in console mode?
<mwe> I think ubotu could need a general makeover :)
<andrzej> ng & Madpilot - thanks
<ahm>  snooflecake sure:  pon  & poff
<Madpilot> mwe, it's been getting one, actually :)
<ahm> use pppconfig to configure your login scripts, then pon to logon to your dialup, poff to logoff
<snooflecake> very nice, thanks a lot ahm
<ahm> question:  i installed dapper on my gf's lappy, and, while i can ping to my crux and slackware boxen from it, i can't ping from them to ubuntu.
<ahm>  /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/host are correct in ubuntu, as are their equivalents in slack & crux...
<ahm> suggestions as to the problem?  i need to be able to ssh between the boxes
<mwe> ahm: no odd firewall rules or sth?
<SVisor> Does ubuntu (like SuSE) have a firewall activated?
<ahm> default fw in ubuntu, nothing unusual in either of the others
<mwe> SVisor: not by default. since nothing is listening by default no firewall is needed, really
<SVisor> mwe: I agree, SuSE did not.
<Madpilot> ahm, Ubuntu might be set up to not return pings by default? (I'm not at all sure, though...)
<ahm> i don't know...it's actually a mepis6.0 install...but THEIR channel's dead as an armadillo on a Texas highway.
<mwe> Madpilot: I think not :|
<ahm> (edubuntu wouldn't install on this lappy)
<mwe> ahm: try sudo ipconfig --list though to see if any rules are blocking pings
<fjellrev1> My synaptic updater is telling me that there are other software update programs running so it cant update but there are no other running,gone through the system monitor several times..
<mwe> ahm: uhm iptables that is
<mwe> ahm: sudo iptables --list
<ahm> hold on, have to reconfigure mrxvt to longer scrollbackc
<Subhuman> mwe,  it is "iptables -L" isnt it? thats what i use
<mwe> Subhuman: same thing
<mwe> Subhuman: both will work
<mwe> ahm: use sudo iptables -L|less if you need
<mwe> ahm: that will let you use browse the output
<ahm> i just called up mrxvt -sl 5000 via mrxvt :)
<mwe> ok
<ahm> looooong output from iptables --list
<mwe> look for icmp
<mwe> ahm: what did you use to set up iptables?
<ahm> in ubuntu? rock stock off the cd
<ahm> it's got guarddog running, tho'
<mwe> ahm: I'm not familiar with that.
<mwe> ahm: you can probably configure it to not block ping though
<mwe> ahm: tell me what sudo iptables -L|grep icmp returns
<ahm> mwe, nor i...i think it's part of kde(?) (i'm a wmaker guy)
<BCK> grrrrrrrrr
<BCK> they should not ship a linux distrobution without gcc make
<Ng> BCK: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jack__> hello,I'm a new boy
<Ng> BCK: discussions are underway at the moment about including it in the default install in the next release
<BCK> Ng:  :) glad to hear it
<Madpilot> BCK, install "build-essential", that gets all your compiler toys
<mwe> ahm: I'm running kde as well but guarddog is not installed with kubuntu here
<BCK> hmm ok
<jksd_> hi, could someone tell me what are the advantages the Linux command line has over plesk?
<rpedro> if Semaphore comes back , can someone tell him to paste this into sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf : http://pastebin.ca/67600  ?
<BCK> installing build essential via synaptic
<Sjoerd-> plesk costs $$$ ?
<rpedro> rpedro: please
<jksd_> sjoerd: I get it for free with my dedicated server
<rpedro> *please
<ahm> mwe ACCEPT icmp -- anywhere  anywhere  icmp (choose 1) time-exceeded, parameter problem, source-quench, echo-reply, echo-request and reject-with icmp-port unreachable
<jksd_> Sjoerd-: I get it for free with my dedicated server
<jksd_> even
<scompalp> I need help! How do I install kernel header files??
<Ng> scompalp: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<mwe> ahm: looks like it has some funky rules setup. I'd guess the echo-reply is about the ping reply though
<Ng> scompalp: note that the ` characters are backticks
<Sjoerd-> jksd_, i think cli gives you more power, and plesk has a nice interface
<ahm> uh huh, i agree
<mwe> ahm: I'd run guarddog and look around for ping options
<Yonda> Where do I go to change the name of the network that ubuntu is connected to?
<semaphore> bleh
<jksd_> sjoerd: is it worth being familiar with both?
<ahm> ok, that sounds like a good idea...i guess it's time to learn guarddog. :)
<semaphore> i give up i dnt know
<jksd_> Sjoerd-: is it worth being familiar with both?
<Sjoerd-> jksd_: yes
<mwe> Yonda: /etc/hosts ?
<champi_> ei
<rpedro> can someone please tell semaphore to paste this http://pastebin.ca/67600 into sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf when he comes back?
<champi_> spain
<semaphore> i r back
<champi_> yo no se ingles
<scompalp> thank you, I succesfuly installed headers!!
<rpedro> semaphore: hi :)
<champi_> aonde?
<semaphore> one sec
<semaphore> im in my fucked screen
<semaphore> with all these lovely
<semaphore> scan lines all over the place
<Sjoerd-> jksd_: Plesk looks nice, I would use it, but it never hurts to know cli as well :)
<rpedro> semaphore: didn't spot the problem at first
<a_l_e> can anybody help me with a ppc installation?
<ahm> linux without cli?  heresy! ;)
<semaphore> what is the problem rpedro ?
<amac-laptop> something very strange happened on my desktop. I ran the checkinstall command and all of a sudden I can no longer log in
<Sjoerd-> ahm: pleks is just a package to manage his server/domains
<a_l_e> i've created a 800K bootstrap partition, but the installer tells me that it can't find a bootstrap partition which is big enough and hfs+ formatted.
<amac-laptop> I get this very strange error that says sudo: can't open /etc/sudoers: permission denied
<rpedro> semaphore: it's the way ati-config configures the xorg.conf file
<amac-laptop> it says it with root and my main user account
<semaphore> ok..
<rpedro> semaphore: there were to screen sections with the same name
<semaphore> well i added it..
<semaphore> let me see if it works
<amac-laptop> my main login is part of the admin group
<jksd_> Sojerd-: right
<Sjoerd-> amac-laptop: You can always login via grub
<ahm> Sjoerd-, Plesk?  yep, familiar with it.
<Yonda> mwe, my hosts file currently looks like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16061 - how can i change the current network that im on, apparently 'ms-home' to 'net1' which is what i want? Thanks
<rpedro> semaphore: it should work
<achandra> Hey guys. I was working with some peeps on weird behavior of synaptics touch pad off of base install of ubuntu dapper. My touch pad would do all kinds of weird stuff. Anyhow I also figured out the issue with the SHMConfig showing as not available in the xorg.conf. It appears there IS a bug with the default xorg that ubuntu loads..
<semaphore> brb
<scompalp> I still need help with those header files. In ndiswrapper readme says that in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build I should have include and .config, but I have only include folder, why?
<amac-laptop> Sjoerd: I can login, but the system just died outta the blue on me
<amac-laptop> I ran checkinstall and next thing you know a bunch of error messages popup and my icons disspear
<achandra> scompalp: is there a reason to use the source pakage versus what comes with ubuntu??
<amac-laptop> and now I can't even start gdm
<sjoerd> Sjoerd-: really could you please change your nick in something that isn't almost the same as mine... It's slowly driving me crazy :)
<ahm> thanks y'all
<scompalp> achandra: NOthing come in ubunut, folder /lib/modules/***/build never existed
<amac-laptop> weird. I have never seen anything like this
<achandra> scompalp: why not use the ndiswrapper that comes with ubuntu ? Unless there is a compelling reason...
<scompalp> ndiswrapper didn't come with ubuntu...
<achandra> scompalp: ahhh...okay do this...
<achandra> scompalp: go to /etc/apt
<achandra> in command line
<scompalp> I did
<Azertyuuu> hey all,  does DAPPER have an advanced wifi-recognition system ?
<scompalp> what next
<amac-laptop> think checkinstall is fubared
<semaphore> rpedro: nope
<semaphore> screwed it up even more i couldnt even see the desktop now or login
<achandra> did you edit the sources.list file?
<semaphore> was a mash of different colours and lines
<scompalp> ne
<scompalp> no
<amac-laptop> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191477&highlight=permission+denied+checkinstall
<airzer0> hey all does anybody write python here
<achandra> edit that file via vi
<achandra> basically take the # out of all the possible resources that are available
<Arafangi1n> airzer0: What is it to you if they do?
<airzer0> well im learnig python as my first lang. but i want to know more
<achandra> scompalp: Im curious...what type of card required the ndis??
<semaphore> god i hate this laptop
<semaphore> :(
<scompalp> broadcom...
<wy> need some suggestions for a profiling tool
<achandra> YET ANOTHER broadcom...lol
<dope> i just updated from breezy to dapper now im trouble getting X to run..any suggestions?
<airzer0> want to learn other things other than simple programs which are in the python website
<achandra> scompalp: on a laptop?
<semaphore> does anyone here have a wide screen monitor?
<scompalp> I don't know what to uncomment in sources.list file. Yes, on laptop...
<achandra> scompalp: no problem let me help you with that first..
<airzer0> looking for websites with more information, google not much help
<Arafangi1n> airzer0: I suggest #python, and to actually just ask the question, rather than first ascertaining as if people who use the language actually exist, then asking for permission to ask the question, before actually asking the question.
<achandra> scompalp: you are familiar with vi or other editor?
<Sonderblade> airzer0: goto #python
<scompalp> a little
<airzer0> fuck you niiga get bent
<scompalp> I opened it with vi
<achandra> holy mother of god!!! wow..that was harsh..
<achandra> anyhow
<semaphore> mangina.
<semaphore> :/
<dope> i just updated from breezy to dapper now im trouble getting X to run..any suggestions?
<concept10> scompalp, press I to insert, or A to append
<semaphore> im going to run DOS least my driver will work
<Sonderblade> dope: check the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<semaphore> :/
<scompalp> I know how to dit file, but what do I need to change in file?
<concept10> scompalp, and then move around and delete the #
<dope> Sonderblade: i have
<scompalp> *edit
<Arafangi1n> achandra: Not really, some newbies don't realise that irc is talking to a _group_ of people, which is a different mode of conversation to when you have the attention of a _single_ person in a one-to-one conversation.
<Hoxzer> dope: ;) dont u have backups of xorg.conf in /etc/X11?
<Sonderblade> dope: check for lines starting with "(EE)"
<concept10> scompalp, oh, sorry
<scompalp> np, thanks anyway
<achandra> Arafangiln: that is derogotary as hell...im a little offended really..so anti ubuntu..
<dope> Sonderblade: im gonna paste my Xorg.0.log
<Arafangi1n> achandra: Actually, I'm not really that much of an Ubuntu person.
<achandra> scompalp: any how.. anything that starts with deb remove the # sign
<dope> Sonderblade: http://en.pastebin.ca/67606
<scompalp> OK
<achandra> scompalp: for example - deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse
<achandra> mine used to have a # sign in front of it
<scompalp> ok
<achandra> when they are all edited...which I hope you did a sudo vi sources.list
<Sonderblade> dope: there's your problem (EE) VGA(0): Given depth (16) is not supported by this driver.
<Sonderblade> dope: change Depth and DefaultDepth to 24
<achandra> scompalp: then wq!
<achandra> scompalp: that will write and quit out of vi
<amac-laptop> don't ever ctrl-C outta checkinstall
<amac-laptop> lesson learned for today
<dope> Sonderblade: i've done that, i've used different drivers too
<achandra> scompalp: edited ?
<dope> Sonderblade: i've got X to start 1 time with the Vesa driver on 16bit depth but only @ 640x480
<dope> Sonderblade: im using intel 845G chipset
<Sonderblade> dope: hm damn.. have you tried depth 8 and 32 too?
<Azertyuuu> hey all,  does DAPPER have an advanced wifi-recognition system ?
<dope> Sonderblade: yes
<scompalp> Ok, I edited it.
<scompalp> what next
<redblades> Hey Hey!
<dope> Sonderblade: even the 915resolution patch doesnt work for me
<redblades> I just installed VMware, and I am now trying it out with Windows XP!
<achandra> Axertyuuu: depends......on your card..and if dapper will recognize it...may have to use ndis..
<harry> Please help me, my CDrom does not mount. i got this error message, "mount: special device /dev/hdb does not exist"
<redblades> That's a harddrive
<achandra> scompalp: still there??
<scompalp> yes
<achandra> did you edit it ??
<scompalp> yes
<harry> Please help me, my CDrom does not mount. i got this error message, "mount: special device /dev/hdb does not exist"
<achandra> and its saved and all right?
<scompalp> ofcouse
<scompalp> *yes
<achandra> scompalp: cool.. sudo apt-get update
<Sonderblade> dope: tried xorgconfig?
<harry> mwe: the mount /dev/hdc
<harry>  didnt work i got this error message al.biz.rr.com) has joined #ubuntu
<harry> <achandra> scompalp: cool.. sudo apt-get update
<achandra> scompalp: that will update the repositories
<scompalp> ok, it's updating
<achandra> nice
<scompalp> Is that it?
<harry> ic56: are there???
<dope> Sonderblade: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ..ive done that
<achandra> scompalp: not quite...
<dope> Sonderblade: im guessing the i810 Driver is not too great
<laervian> hi everyone
<achandra> scompalp: do an apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<achandra> scompalp: or you can use synaptic to get it now
<achandra> eitherway
<Sonderblade> dope: yes, the vesa driver is probably better
<scompalp> It's now update
<redblades> Holy Moly! this is amazing!
<scompalp> *updated
<achandra> nice
<redblades> I can put files on the web server and download them!
<laervian> has anyone here expierenced problems with beagle indexing function? I am not able to make it work
<harry> ic56: are there???
<scompalp> now I just install it with apt-get?
<harry> some help i cant mount my CDrom
<achandra> scompalp: did you already do the apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils?
<scompalp> no
<achandra> scompalp: run that as sudo
<scompalp> ok, it's installed, thank you!!
<dope> Sonderblade, cant get it
<achandra> scompalp: you did say it was a laptop...right?...which one?
<scompalp> HP Compaq nx6110
<FeeR^>  anyone successfully get fancontrol/pwmconfig working in Dapper?
<achandra> scompalp: do you know if those have the broadcom 4318 drivers?
<Semaphore> ok
<MetaMorfoziS> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<achandra> scompalp: I can help you with the ndiswrapper part too..its a little bit tricky..
<KenSentMe> I've installed an ftp server at home. Can anyone help me test if everything works ok?
<Semaphore> i think im going to throw this laptop out the window
<concept10> anyone know how to install mouse cursors?
<achandra> scompalp: will you be connecting to a WPA network as well or??
<scompalp> I installed drivers with ndiswrapper once, I'll be here, anyway...
<scompalp> I heard ubuntu don't work with wpa, is that true?
<achandra> scompalp: the important thing is to deactivate the the bcm43xx that ubuntu tries to find...
<scompalp> How do I do that?
<achandra> scompalp: do a lsmod | grep bcm43xx and see what comes up first
<achandra> or just do an lsmod
<achandra> and look for the bcm43xx
<achandra> see it?
<scompalp> bcm43xx               124044  0
<scompalp> ieee80211softmac       29696  1 bcm43xx
<scompalp> ieee80211              37064  2 bcm43xx,ieee80211softmac
<FeeR^>  anyone successfully get fancontrol/pwmconfig working in Dapper?
<KenSentMe> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<john> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl
<achandra> he's new...but yeah..there is the whole pastebin thing...if its a snippet of code...use pastebin.. :)
<achandra> lol
<scompalp> pastebin?
<scompalp> oh, I understan
<achandra> yep
<juanca7777_> hello everyone
<john> what is compiz?
<achandra> scompalp: anyhow... yep it uses the damn native bcm43xx stuff that is broken for the most part
<achandra> scompalp: go to /etc/modprobe.d
<achandra> scompalp: edit the blacklist file
<scompalp> ok
<someothernick> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl
<achandra> and an entry for bcm43xx
<juanca7777_> I am searching for a systemo-logger, but I don't/can't use gdesklets, any ideas
<achandra> that will blacklist it from loading on boot
<mangeleslm> hello
<maher> ubuntu ROCKS
<maher> <3 ubuntu
<achandra> woot woot :)
<maher> hahahaha
<maher> but im running bsd
<achandra> lol
<Hoxzer> :D
<mangeleslm> en espaol porfa
<maher> hahaha
<scompalp> I typed this: blacklist bcm43xx, ok?
<mangeleslm> aaaaa
<maher> nient!
<maher> anyone from the netherlands?
<mangeleslm> puta
<maher> grande putana
<achandra> scompalp: Now the real damn fun begins ready??
<someothernick> ooooooooo
<KenSentMe> maher: here
<mangeleslm> tu mas
<scompalp> yes
<FeeR^>  anyone successfully get fancontrol/pwmconfig working in Dapper?
<scompalp> :)
<KenSentMe> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Yonda> I have a shared folder from an ubuntu machine. other ubuntu machines can get in, but when in windows, it asks for a username and password...my usual username and password dont seem to work..
<maher> grande puta de mama
<dope> im having trouble changing my resolution in X, im stuck on 640x480
<achandra> scompalp: sudo rmmod bcm43xx
<agabus> my laptop freezes completely when i put my wireless card in the slot, can anyone help me out?
<mangeleslm> eres un hombre
<maher> yes
<scompalp> done
<maher> dont put it in
<achandra> scompalp: then do an lsmod to make sure it doesnt pop up
<maher> hey kensentme
<mangeleslm> tienes pelos ay abajo
<achandra> scompalp: now its all about the magic .inf windows file..
<agabus> maher - was that directed at me?
<scompalp> OK, it didn't come up
<maher> im just fooling around
<someothernick> agabus, what card?
<maher> gtg break time
<dope> im having trouble changing my resolution in X, im stuck on 640x480
<juanca7777_> anyone a good 'tail-logger for syslog?
<maher> seeya!
<achandra> scompalp: thats good..
<mangeleslm> que dices
<agabus> someothernick - Linksys WPC54GS
<achandra> scompalp: do you have the windows driver ?? avail?
<mangeleslm> de donde eres
<Hexidigital_> mangeleslm:: vas #ubuntu-es
<scompalp> yes, searching it now...
<LouisJRG> does anyone know hoe to stop ubuntu writing "savedefault" in my grub config after every kernel update?
<juanca7777_> please take your private conversations to a private channel
<agabus> someothernick - i don't think it is definately related to just this specific wireless card (although i can't be sure), but it freezes the instant i put it in, and i've read of similar problems with other people with different wireless cards.
<FeeR^>  anyone successfully get fancontrol/pwmconfig working in Dapper?
<achandra> scompalp: if you dont have the inf and have the executable..we can extract that biaatch as well ;)
<mangeleslm> 7 7777 7 7  77 7 7 7
<mangeleslm> 7 7 7 7 7 7 7  7 7 7
<mangeleslm>  77 7
<mangeleslm> 7 7
<mangeleslm> 7 7
<mangeleslm> 7
<mangeleslm> 7
<mangeleslm> 7
<mangeleslm> 7
<mangeleslm> 7
<achandra> wtf?
<Hexidigital_> !ops mangeleslm spamming
<ubotu> I know nothing about ops mangeleslm spamming
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.235.132]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Hexidigital_> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<apokryphos> Hexidigital_: taken care of :)
<Hexidigital_> ty apokryphos
<juanca7777_> thanks hexidigital_
<LouisJRG> grub config anyone...??
<achandra> i hate that crap
<achandra> little kids and crap ...
<Hexidigital_> juanca7777_:: :) i love doing that
<scompalp> I have many file here, including inf, what of them do I need
<ubuntu_> zdesi russkie esti ?
<achandra> God status is always good :)
<scompalp> Wait, I+ll download new dirvers...
<Yonda> I have a shared folder from an ubuntu machine. other ubuntu machines can get in, but when in windows, it asks for a username and password...my usual username and password dont seem to work..
<Hexidigital_> is there a russian room?
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: try /msg ubotu anything funny or entertaining
<achandra> cool
<juanca7777_> anyone a good system logger?
<agabus> someothernick - what did you need the model number for?
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: ubotu has been lobotomised
<juanca7777_> tried root-tail, but a bit old
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: he's strictly an info-bot now 8)
<someothernick> agabus, i was looking on hcl for your card
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: even in -offtopic ?
<agabus> someothernick - hcl?
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: that's ridiculous if so
<someothernick> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/LinksysWireless
<someothernick> ^^hcl
* Hexidigital_ brb
<achandra> scompalp: if you cant find it...there is a place I can point you..
<tripppy> hi, how do i change the folder that the slideshow screensaver looks to?
<concept10> Anyone know how to bind hiding a panel to a keyboard shortcut? (gnome)
<agabus> someothernick - did you find anything of use?
<Lukian> How do I enable "Remote Desktop" via terminal. (aka. where is the "Remote Desktop / default vnc server) config file?
<someothernick> agabus, your specific card is not on the list
<agabus> someothernick - i believe my card the WPC54GS is the same as WPC54G
<scompalp> achandra: Here is screenshot: http://img154.imageshack.us/img154/8986/screenshot7tx.png
<Azertyuuu> hey all, is there an application(maybe Automatix) that can install XGL itself
<Hexidigital_> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items and has been reported to break your system while doing that, please see http://help.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead.
<Hexidigital_> automatix is very bad
<BananaB> anyone experienced with the usage of sshd?
<BananaB> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto. Putty is a nice windows ssh client, see http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<BananaB> !sshd
<ubotu> I know nothing about sshd
<thoreauputic> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto. Putty is a nice windows ssh client, see http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Hexidigital_> BananaB:: you mean shfs?
<BananaB> no, setting up openssh/sshd
<Azertyuuu> so my question now: can XGL be installed automatically
<Hexidigital_> Azertyuuu:: no
<Hexidigital_> Azertyuuu:: do not use automatix... it is a very BAD tool
<LouisJRG> how can i make windows always the defualt entry in grub, even after kernel updates?
<Azertyuuu> and what about EasyUbuntu ?
<Hexidigital_> LouisJRG:: edit your ~/boot/grub/menu.list file
<achandra> scompalp: perfect
<Hexidigital_> LouisJRG:: copy and paste your windows install to the top of the doc
<LouisJRG> Hexidigital_: OK, above the automatic generated list?
<kbrooks> Hexidigital_: automwatix is not a very baad tool
<achandra> scompalp: using console.. we will need to load up that file using ndis...ready?
<juanca7777_> i would like to monitor log files, display them on the metacity root window, any good tools that do this?
<scompalp> yes
<Hexidigital_> LouisJRG:: right above your default ubuntu entry (this may be reset after a kernel update, i'm not sure)
<agabus> someothernick - any ideas?
<achandra> scompalp: go to the directory where that inf file is....then sudo ndiswrapper - i bcmwl5.inf
<LouisJRG> Hexidigital_: thanks, I'll give it a shot, its just annoying having to change it all the time
<someothernick> agabus, there are a few different drivers for the card
<someothernick> 1 sec
<agabus> someothernick - are you sure the driver is the problem? and some some configs for the pcm slot
<pzico> hey, fdisk -l /dev/hda shows only hda1 while from my previous installation of debian I could also see hda5 which was ntfs partition.. how can access that ntfs partition not shown by fdisk?
<scompalp> Installed ndis drivers:
<scompalp> bcmwl5          driver present, hardware present
<jastafa> i have a screen resolution problem in ubuntu, can anyone help me_
<someothernick> agabus, no clue :/
<Yonda> How can I change the workgroup name of the network that ubuntu is connected to?
<Hexidigital_> ubotu:: tell pzico about diskmounter
<NET||abuse> is there a package that will work like netsniffer? or a gui that shows similar level of detail about networks ?
<achandra> scompalp: nice.... now do an ndiswrapper -l
<Hexidigital_> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<agabus> someothernick - lol ok.
<achandra> it should show the driver..
<scompalp> it do
<scompalp> show
<pzico> thanks for link :)
<Hexidigital_> ubotu messages broken?
<ubotu> I know nothing about messages broken?
<Hexidigital_> pzico:: no problem
<Hexidigital_> !test
<achandra> scompalp: now do....ndiswrapper -m
<ubotu> I know nothing about test
<keith> Any of you guys logged a linux client onto a winfdows 2003 domain ?
<scompalp> I did
<achandra> okay
<NET||abuse> sorry, looking for a gui app that works like network stumbler?
<keith> or any AD domain for that matter
<keith> NET||abuse, use Kismet
<keith> there is a gui i belive
<juanca7777_> i would like to monitor log files, display them on the metacity root window, any good tools that do this?
<someothernick> agabus, maybe this will help unless you already went through it http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5645&highlight=wpc54g
<achandra> scompalp: if you choose to...that pretty much adds the entry to /etc/modprobe.d with a file called ndiswrapper
<keith> juanca7777_, just write a scriopt
<Hexidigital_> i think the bot is broken
<juanca7777_> i would like to monitor log files, display them on the metacity root window, any good graphical tools that do this?
<achandra> scompalp: that file will likely say alias wlan0 ndiswrapper
<modd> How do I prevent users to see home folders of other users?
<NET||abuse> keith, ahh, i thought kismet was a little more advanced than network stumbler?
<modd> or some other folders
<keith> Its better yes
<Yonda> How can I change the workgroup name that ubuntu is connected to. It's currently connected to MS-HOME, but I want it connected to NET1, how can I change it??
<BananaB> how can I start sshd without using public key encryption?
<agabus> someothernick - lol is that from the Warty hardware help
<pzico> diskmounter says: No usable windows/mac partitions found :(
<modd> like if user writes ls /home, It'd say only Permission denied
<scompalp> what's next?
<achandra> Yonda: likely that entry is in the smb.conf file ine /etc
<someothernick> agabus, this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198276&highlight=wpc54g had the link to that ;/
<tobberoth> where do I find my grub configuration file?
<achandra> Yonda: id check..and if it is change it in that file.. and reload samba
<agabus> can anyone else offer and wireless help with regards to freezing the system?
<tobberoth> I seem to have 4 kernels too much to pick O.o
<achandra> tobberoth: /boot
<Hexidigital_> tobberoth:: ~/boot/grub/menu.list
<achandra> ;)
<Yonda> achandra, thanks - im checking now
<Hexidigital_> tobberoth:: or in /boot/grub , depending on what youre looking for
<george_looney> hello everyone
<achandra> right
<scompalp> Do I need to restart computer?
<achandra> Yonda: make a backup of that menu.list before you go editing it..
<george_looney> I have just installed Dapper Alternate Server (minimal)
<achandra> Yonda; you couls seriously f up stuff!!
<george_looney> .....I want to have a minimal X window system
<renski> Hey
<renski> george_looney: haha, nice oxymoron
<tobberoth> I new it! for some reason, I have TWO options of the same 686 and 386 kernels O.o
<Hexidigital_> george_looney:: what gui do you want? gnome, fluxbox, kde?
<george_looney> I have Intel 8xx
<tobberoth> I'll try to make them comments, should work I hope..
<george_looney> IceWM Rulez ;)
<achandra> scompalp: we left off with loading the module..so now for the moment of truth!!
<thoreauputic> george_looney: sudoapt-get install x-window-system-core xterm  :)
<george_looney> ...Just a minimal
<thoreauputic> *sudo apt-get install
<achandra> scompalp: modprobe ndiswrapper
<achandra> scompalp: the wireless light "should" come up!!
<renski> does anyone here know of a JDBC compatible command line SQL client?
<Hexidigital_> george_looney:: fluxbox is fairly minimal... ill get you a command, one second
<george_looney> x-window-system-core installs all the oth Xorg drivers as well
<renski> I want to script some SQL stuff to a MsSQL box
<thoreauputic> george_looney: *cough* how minimal do you want to be?
<digitus> how do i install sshd on a freshly installed ubuntu server?
<george_looney> Will apt-get install xorg-driver-i810 do?
<Yonda> achandra, I cant seem to find anything regarding workgroup name ... I searched for 'mshome' which is what the workgroup is currently set to, but it didnt find anything, and i couldnt see anything relevant..
<thoreauputic> diggerman: openssh-server
<george_looney> no bloat, no crud, Full control
<tripppy> hi, how do i change the folder that the slideshow screensaver looks to?
<achandra> renski: hmmm.. in the smb.conf file right??
<thoreauputic> george_looney: how x-window-system-core can be described as bloat is beyong me..
<thoreauputic> *beyond
<achandra> Yonda: sorry...in the smb.conf file right
<renski> achandra: eh? how does samba relate to JDBC and MsSQL?
<george_looney> thoreaupatic: I did "apt-get -s install x-window-system-core"...
<achandra> renski: my bad...intended for Yonda...appologies..
<Hexidigital_> sudo apt-get install xfwm4 , george_looney
<Yonda> achandra, I've found it...however its already set as the workgroup that i want...
<renski> achandra : np
<Hexidigital_> george_looney:: or apt-get install xfce4
<george_looney> ....and it shows all the xserver-xorg-driver-*
<achandra> Yonda: did you bounce samba ??
<boricua> how do i have cups start at boot
<george_looney> thanks Hexidigital
<Yonda> achandra, how exactly would i do that?
<george_looney> lemme try that
<NET||abuse> kismet... not very simple
<NET||abuse> :(
<Hexidigital_> george_looney:: use xfce4 first, i think that installs all required packages
<thoreauputic> george_looney:  $ apt-cache show x-window-system-core | grep -i size
<thoreauputic> Installed-Size: 36
<thoreauputic> Size: 9180
<XVampireX> Hi, how can I unzip all archives in a folder?
<achandra> Yonda: /etc/init.d/samba or /etc/init.d/ (whatever the samba daemon is called) restart
<BananaB> I'm having trouble with SSH, it keeps on demanding the "ssh_host_rsa_key" files, which I have, but it won't find
<Hexidigital_> thoreauputic:: do you think xfce is as *unbloated* as it will get?
<BananaB> sorry, this is sshd
<XVampireX> Anyone knows?
<achandra> Yonda: it should be like /etc/init.d/smbd restart  i think..
<thoreauputic> george_looney: really huge, isn't it?
<BananaB> I have the same problem on another OS, with a different setup, so I'm doing something wrong
<george_looney> oh yes, thoreau
<KenSentMe> XVampireX: you mean, not one at a time, but all at ones?
<scompalp> achandria, still here?
<KenSentMe> *once
<XVampireX> KenSentMe, Yeah
<pzico> Disk /dev/hda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
<pzico> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders
<pzico> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<pzico>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<pzico> /dev/hda1   *           1        1023     8217243   54  OnTrackDM6
<boricua> how can i tell all scripts or services that start and runlevel 2
<pzico> where is my other hda partitions?
<achandra> scompalp: did you run the sudo modprobe ndiswrapper?
<thoreauputic> Hexidigital_: don't know - I like fluxbox personally
<pzico> debian was able to see my ntfs on hda :(
<scompalp> I restarted computer
<KenSentMe> XVampireX: can't you do tar -zxvf * ?
<Hexidigital_> thoreauputic:: im a gnome-man :)
<george_looney> boricua, go to /etc/rc2.d/ directory
<thoreauputic> Hexidigital_: my sympathies ;)
<XVampireX> KenSentMe, What about ZIP files?
<Hexidigital_> thoreauputic:: lol
<apokryphos> XVampireX: zips?
<achandra> scompalp: that hopefully should locad the module...and you should see the light...IF its the right driver..
<XVampireX> Yeah
<george_looney> all files with S* names are the services that start in runlevel 2
<apokryphos> XVampireX: use unzip
<Hexidigital_> !usenames
<ubotu> I know nothing about usenames
<XVampireX> Does it have an option for all?
<Hexidigital_> !usename
<ubotu> I know nothing about usename
<george_looney> will be back people
<Hexidigital_> !bot broken
<ubotu> I know nothing about bot broken
<boricua> george_looney:thxs i lost power last night and when machine restarted cups was not running  any hint why it did not start @ reboot if it should
<Yonda> achandra, It appears that thats done the trick! Thanks a bunch
<XVampireX> Nevermind, I'll check manpage
<Hexidigital_> can someone restart ubotu?
<thoreauputic> Hexidigital_: ubotu is the village idiot currently
<Hexidigital_> thoreauputic:: good... im off the hook, then
<achandra> Yonda: yep it needs to be restarted..to take effect..
<apokryphos> XVampireX: sorry?
<thoreauputic> Hexidigital_: he's being reprogrammed by seveas I believe ;)
<Yonda> achandra, thanks for your help, much appreciated
<Hexidigital_> thoreauputic:: oh, ok
<apokryphos> XVampireX: do something like find -iname "*.zip" -exec unzip {} \;
<XVampireX> apokryphos, I need to unzip all zips
<apokryphos> XVampireX: note this will unzip *all* .zip files recursively
<achandra> Yonda: no problem...see if you can read up and get it to be a domain controller.. then contribute a write up....:)
<apokryphos> XVampireX: as in, any sub-directories with zips will be unzipped, too
<thoreauputic> Hexidigital_: the effect of this is left as an exercise for the reader ;p
<XVampireX> I just need in a specific folder :P
<XVampireX> I guess unzip *,zip should work
<Hexidigital_> thoreauputic:: man commands for everyone! :-D
<apokryphos> XVampireX: I don't think it does, actually
<XVampireX> Oh
<Chousuke> XVampireX: use for
* Hexidigital_ has to go... have a great day, everyone!
<apokryphos> that would work, too
<achandra> scompalp: still there??
<thoreauputic> Hexidigital_: auto-kick for all politically incorrect questions ;p
<Hexidigital_> heh
<Chousuke> for zip in *; do; unzip $zip; done; or something
<Chousuke> *.zip even
<apokryphos> Chousuke: no.....that'd try to unzip every file in the directory :P
* xota re!
<XVampireX> Chousuke, for *.zip do unzip ? :P
<apokryphos> XVampireX: do the command I gave you
<achandra> man woman.....no manual entry for woman....what the heck? lol
<Chousuke> XVampireX: that might work too
<XVampireX> apokryphos, I just need in a specific folder
<apokryphos> achandra: damn! Maybe there was a --help page?
<bsg> how to switch gnome to xfc when I run them by using startx ?
<apokryphos> XVampireX: yes... so cd to the folder and then execute it
<achandra> he he
<XVampireX> apokryphos, the one you gave me?
<gnomefreak> bsg: log out and than log in to xfce
<thoreauputic> bsg: xfc? do you mean xfce4 ?
<apokryphos> bsg: update-alternatives --config x-session-manager
<bsg> xfce yes
<apokryphos> XVampireX: yes
<achandra> scompalp: there??
<bsg> thx
<Amaranth> bsg: I think you can also just run 'startx <command to start xfce>'
<Amaranth> bsg: but what apokryphos said is the right way to go
<achandra> sleep is underated....damn its late/early....
<XVampireX> apokryphos, thanks, that worked
<bsg> yes, it works
<alth> Is there a little calculator in Ubuntu?
<achandra> yep
<Yonda> apokryphos, theres one more thing...I have MAC address filtering enabled, how can I find out the MAC address of a network card?
<achandra> alth: xclac
<achandra> alth: xcalc...woops
<alth> Ta :)
<achandra> np
<apokryphos> Yonda: ifconfig -a
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: your still up?
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: just woke up 8)
<gnomefreak> oh ok good
<Yonda> apokryphos, Thanks again!!
<achandra> scompalp: still there.???
<harry> how do you run clamav after installation???
<harry> how do you run clamav after installation???
<KenSentMe> harry: don't repeat your question, if someone knows the answer, they will tell you
<SVisor> BananaB: Did you solve your ssh problems?
<floppyears> quick question
<pzico> please, how can I find my ntfs partition? I can boot from grub to windows but fdisk and cfdisk don't see it, they say it's unpartitioned
<floppyears> where can I download the ubuntu live cd ?
<floppyears> I have found the installation cds
<floppyears> but not the live cd
<achandra> harry: sudo clamscan -r /localtion of files and folders
<SVisor> By the way Ubuntu seems to have trouble with _my_ dual screen config. Had (as usual) hack my own xorg.conf to get it working
<renski> SVisor same here
<KenSentMe> floppyears: the installation cd is a live cd
<achandra> harry: see this --- http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_ClamAV_AntiVirus_Server
<apokryphos> floppyears: check the FAQ
<KenSentMe> floppyears: it's combined
<renski> SVisor I have a Nvidea geforce, with dual output, and it only detected the old onboard one, had to rewrite screen and device sections
<achandra> scompalp: alive still or asleep??? lol
<renski> SVisor worked perfectly then
<pritisd> hi all,
<achandra> good morning
<pritisd> Madpilot, i referedto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<cute_bettong> where is the file for the wep key on dapper stored?
<pritisd> i referedto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<pritisd> still doesn't solve my problem
<achandra> cute_bettong: did you try /etc/network/interfaces ?
<SVisor> renski: I had the same trouble with SuSE so Ubuntu isnt alone. Seems to be HW bug in ATI9700 or is it 9600, seems to never remember. Even WinXP has a hard time, but copes better.
<cute_bettong> nope thank you
<cute_bettong> ^_^
<BananaB> SVisor, I didn't solve the sshd problems, and the plot thickens, as I have the same issue on my mac
<renski> SVisor luckly Xorg -configure gave me the PCI address, otherwise I might never of found it
<jamey> When I plug in a USB pen drive, it is not automounted nor do I have any /dev/sda*. I'm using 6.06 LTS. Any ideas?
<SVisor> renski: Windows gives just 60Hz refresh on my second screen. Both SuSE and Ubuntu gave 640x480 and refused to acknowledge the other screen.
<apokryphos> jamey: /dev/sdb*?
<renski> SVisor yeah, ive never got the second screen working
<dmpop> Hi! I've just installed Ubuntu 6.06 on my PowerMac G4. The problem is Ubuntu defaults my display settings to 1024x768 60 MHz, and there no other (higher) options available. However, on Mac OS X I can choose 1152x870 75MHz. How can I set Ubuntu to 1152x870 75MHz? Thank you!
<renski> SVisor but I havnt tried dapper yet
<apokryphos> dmpop: check the FAQ =)
<jamey> apokryphos, when I do /dev/s (tab) it only shows shm and snd. No sdb.
<achandra> cute_bettong: certainly a good question...im not sure.. but worth finding out..
<apokryphos> jamey: are you sure it's plugged in and turned on if it needs to be?
<jamey> apokryphos, yes it's plugged into Bus 003 when I use lsusb. And it's USB powered, the light is on.
<george_looney> hello again people
<SVisor> BananaB: Cant help you there :-( ssh (the client) works beautiful from Ubuntu against my old server. Havent (and as it seems to bug, will not) tried to set up sshd on it.
<george_looney> Well this is what I have done
<BananaB> thanks anyway SVisor
<jamey> apokryphos, any ideas?
<apokryphos> jamey: well, plug it in again and then dmesg to see what it's doing
<jamey> ok
<SVisor> BananaB: I will check how the old box is set up. I still think its a permission trouble.
<george_looney> I installed xorg-i810 driver followed by x-window-system-core
<george_looney> now installing xfwm4
<BananaB> SVisor, I've tryed all kinds of permissions to no avail, the most common being recommened as 600
<george_looney> where have all the other alternative window mangers gone?
<jamey> apokryphos, [4295458.153000]  usb-storage: device found at 5 .. [4295458.153000]  usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<george_looney> I can't find enlightenment, icewm, fluxbox etc...
<george_looney> Have they moved it to Universe??
<george_looney> ...or worse, Multiverse??!!
<pritisd> i need a choice of screen resolution thro' system -> screen resolution preferences menu
<pritisd> still i am having only one option 640x480
<achandra> all right you gus...time for my butt to get some sleep... later on.
<jamey> pritisd, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gnomefreak> !info fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox: Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.9.14-2 (dapper), package size 720 kB, installed size 2288 kB
<apokryphos> jamey: nothing else, now?
<gnomefreak> george_looney: universe
<SVisor> BananaB: Do you have a ssh_host_key.pub?
<george_looney> Oh God
<BananaB> wait up, checking
<BananaB> SVisor, no
<BananaB> I just have ss_host_dsa/rsa_key's
<jamey> apokryphos, http://dawley.me.uk/dmesg
<apokryphos> jamey: well, there you go, it should be /dev/sda1
<george_looney> Ok I can start the Xserver, but, I am unable to get any Window Manager to show
<SVisor> BananaB: there should be a .pub for them too. And that file should be readable (not editable) by group and world.
<boricua> been using ubuntu for 5 days on a cheap wal-mart laptop cn4949  and it runs like a very expensive one, nice job on dapper
<george_looney> I'm using `apt-get' for everything
<genius> can someone kick compengi
<BananaB> SVisor, so.. 733?
<apokryphos> genius: ?
<jamey> apokryphos, but it isn't! Even when I'm root it still has no sda
<genius> cause i'm compengi
<SVisor> BananaB: 644
<genius> this should be ping time out
<apokryphos> genius: only you or a freenode staffer can make him quit IRC. If you own him, use ghost
<apokryphos> !ghost
<ubotu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<thoreauputic> george_looney: make a ~/.xsession file and put " exec startfluxbox" in it ( without quotes), then try "startx"
<apokryphos> jamey: are you sure? sudo ls /dev/sda* ?
<BananaB> SVisor, I just get 'UNPROTECTED PRIVATE KEY FILE" and then it says these keys will be ignored because they are insecure
<thoreauputic> george_looney: if that doesn't work I'd be surprised
<jamey> apokryphos, why oh why does ls bring it up but normal browsing does not? Oh well
<cute_bettong> ok how do i tell if the network card is working right? when i installed it it ran without a hitch.....now it will not connect to the router
<SVisor> BananaB: Its only the .pub that should be readable. All the others should be 600
<jamey> apokryphos, is there a quick way to mount it now?
<apokryphos> jamey: err, so it was brought up?
<jamey> yes
<cute_bettong> is there a way to find out if the network card is goofing up?
<BananaB> ahh, okay
<apokryphos> jamey: I thought you said it wasn't :P
<SVisor> BananaB: If thats the way it is, then I do not know
<thoreauputic> george_looney: assuming you installed fluxbox of course ;)
<george_looney> ok, thoreau lemme try that and get back
<apokryphos> jamey: anyhow, see if it's not already mounted in /media
<compengi> ty apokryphos
<cute_bettong> the only clue that dmesg gives is wlan0 no IPb6 routers present
<compengi> my connection droped that's why
<BananaB> SVisor, back to same old error :(
<george_looney> no thoreau, not enabling Universe for now
<jamey> apokryphos, no it isn't in /media
<apokryphos> compengi: np :)
<cute_bettong> er IPv6 lol
<thoreauputic> george_looney: you do have universe and multiverse enabled, right?
<george_looney> nope thoreauputic
<tripppy> ok so i know in the folder ~/Pictures the screen saver will slideshow those pictures
<tripppy> whers is ~/Pictures
<apokryphos> jamey: then mount it... sudo mkdir /media/usb && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/usb -t vfat
<Mikkok> Hello everybody. I got on my fujitsu siemens amilo m7440g a switch, what must be pressed that the wlan it works, on ubuntu the switch doesnt work and so internet it doesn't work with wlan.
<thoreauputic> george_looney: *sigh* then do sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and add them
<thoreauputic> george_looney: or at least universe
<Bateau_> my screen can take a ressolution up to 1920x1200. but kubuntu stops at 1024x768. how can i change it higher?
<apokryphos> Bateau_: check the faq
<thoreauputic> george_looney: then run sdo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install <window mangaer of preference>
<thoreauputic> *manager
<jamey> apokryphos, thanks a bunch
<SVisor> BananaB: Thats all that I can think of...My perms are that way 644 on .pub and 600 on all others. All owned by root.
<cute_bettong> anyone know?
<BananaB> hmm
<george_looney> thoreauputic, big problem
<BananaB> same here
<george_looney> .xsession not working
<thoreauputic> george_looney: namely?
<BananaB> thanks anyway
<george_looney> is it .xsession or .Xsession
<Mikkok> Hello everybody. I got on my fujitsu siemens amilo m7440g a switch, what must be pressed that the wlan it works, on ubuntu the switch doesnt work and so internet it doesn't work with wlan.
<thoreauputic> george_looney: you don't need X to do what I suggested
<george_looney> I know
<thoreauputic> george_looney: ,xsession will work fine
<george_looney> thoreauputic, I did cat> .xsession
<thoreauputic> and?
<mp3guy> I can no longer install xmame-base or xmame-x11 from the repos, it says theres no available versions, and I've tried sudo apt-get update
<thoreauputic> george_looney: it isn't magic - you need to mae the file
<thoreauputic> *make
<george_looney> thoreauputic, hang on aminute let me try something
<cute_bettong> can anyone help me to troubleshoot my wireless problem?
<george_looney> thoreauputic, I did a "cat > .xsession"
<thoreauputic> george_looney: nano ~/,xsession  then add your window manager, then run startx
<thoreauputic> hmm .xsession I meant (typo)
<SVisor> BananaB: There might by ssh files directly in /etc/ check their perms too.
<cute_bettong> :(
<SVisor> !wireless
<ubotu> Documentation for wireless networking can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs
<george_looney> thoreauputic, I have put "exec xfwm4" in my ~/.xsession
<BananaB> SVisor, there is one, but permission's are correct
<thoreauputic> george_looney: OK - should work I guess although it will be pretty basic
<mp3guy> anyone any idea?
<farous> hi what is the name of the package that owns glxgears and glxinfo
<thoreauputic> !find glxgears
<ubotu> No packages matching 'glxgears' could be found
<george_looney> thoreauputic, I think I will have to debug my problem one by one
<johnZay> is it ok for me to delete everything in /tmp?
<thoreauputic> george_looney: I assume you installed x-window-system core and xterm?
<thoreauputic> george_looney: if not, your nick is appropriate ;)
<Kibou> farous: mesa-utils
<farous> thanx Kibou
<farous> :)
<johnZay> is it ok for me to delete everything in /tmp?
<javiolo> hi
<george_looney> thoreauputic, Well I have x-window-system-core and xterm
<javiolo> is freenx available for ubuntu ppc ?
<mp3guy> can anybody help me with this?
<thoreauputic> george_looney: Ok try running    startx $(which xterm)
<george_looney> thoreauputic, ok
<johnZay> is it ok for me to delete everything in /tmp?
<thoreauputic> george_looney: that should start X with an xterm - then try starting xfwm from that terminal
<SVisor> BananaB: Now Im grasping.. but there are config files in /usr/local/etc/ (on my server, ubuntu might have put em somewhere else). Check them too.
<firef0x> i've made a starter to lostirc with terminal, how can I make it stay and still close the terminal automatic after opening.
<farous> that was great take care all :)
<george_looney> WHOAA
<burepe2> dapper 6.06 install cd is also a live cd?
<george_looney> thoreauputic, ok it seems the xfwm4 is running
<george_looney> no wait
<mp3guy> can anybody help me with this?
<johnZay> yes... unless you use the alternate install cd which just get stright to the business
<george_looney> thoreauputic, I meant I got the xterm
<pritisd> jamey, yes i did  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<burepe2> thanks johnZay
<thoreauputic> george_looney: so start xfwm4 from that term
<johnZay> alternate saves a lot of time
<george_looney> thoreauputic, I did
<johnZay> yer welcome :-)
<thoreauputic> george_looney: it;s just another X app
<johnZay> is it ok for me to delete everything in /tmp?
<BananaB> SVisor, checked all them
<george_looney> thoreauputic, it still just changes the xterm look n feel
<kbrooks> Question
<johnZay> come on someone... please anser :-)
<thoreauputic> george_looney: what exactly were you expecting?
<george_looney> thoreauputic, but I still only see the X root window
<gnomefreak> johnZay: it should be i guess it depends what you have put there
<kbrooks> Shall I remove Java from EasyUbuntu for Dapper?
<thoreauputic> george_looney: xfwm4 is pretty basic
<Arafangi1n> kbrooks: Why?
<johnZay> is there a way to steal space from a ntfs partition?
<george_looney> thoreauputic, where are the other xfwm4 helper apps
<kbrooks> Arafangi1n: because it's in the repos now.
<gnomefreak> Arafangi1n: because its in the repos
<SVisor> BananaB: sshd_config tells which ones it uses. Should not be that hard. I installed it from source and worked at once.
<gnomefreak> johnZay: resize it?
<thoreauputic> george_looney: xfwm4 s just the window manager - maybe you want xfce4
<johnZay> yeah resize tyhat and make my ubuntu bigger.. (preferably without losing anything)
<Arafangi1n> kbrooks: I take that as a sign that Java is _finally_ becoming a decent program environment.
<george_looney> thoreauputic, CRAP
<thoreauputic> george_looney: have you ever don this kind of thing before?
<Ng> Arafangi1n: all that changed is the license, java is still java
<thoreauputic> *done
<thoreauputic> I suspect not...
<george_looney> thoreauputic, there is a xfdesptop4 package /SIGH/
<kbrooks> do you think I should remove it from EasyUbuntu?
<Arafangi1n> Ng: Java is also getting better.
<kbrooks> robotgeek is MIA
<thoreauputic> george_looney: what are you trying to accomplish ?
<gnomefreak> george_looney: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop will give you xfce4
<thoreauputic> george_looney: I think you are confused
<Ng> kbrooks: perhaps change it so it just installs from the repositories
<kbrooks> MIA =missing in actions
<kbrooks> Ng: we did.
<firef0x> hey geeks, need som help :)
<Arafangi1n> Ng: Java 1.2 was nothing short of a joke, 1.4 was probably the tipping point, and 1.5 is when it's finally getting decent.  1.6's binary distribution is much better, afaik.
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: apparently he thinks all that is bloat ;p
<george_looney> thoreauputic, I think I have really gone *looney*
<BananaB> what's the command to install from source as opposed to binary with apt-get?
<gnomefreak> lol thoreauputic well than he will be installing alot of crap by hand ;)
<bsg> how could be called ethernet card in /dev ?
<thoreauputic> george_looney: heh - as I implied :)
<BananaB> or is it always source?
<kbrooks> bsg: eth0 is special
<bsg> so?
<george_looney> thoreauputic, well I got it now I guess
<Ng> BananaB: apt-get source somepackagename     you can add -b if you want it to start the build process for you
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: it's as simple as sudo apt-get install x-window-system-core xterm fluxbox ;)
<kbrooks> BananaB: well, you can get the source for a package, and the build dependencies too
<javiolo> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<mprasodjo> hi anyone here can help me about creating custom cd installation
<george_looney> thoreauputic, always fun after a fresh install of any Linux distro ;)
<thoreauputic> george_looney: methinks you jumped in at the deep end :)
<Hoxzer> javiolo: NX is just so GOOOD
<Arafangi1n> javiolo: Does freenx have rootless mode yet?
<SVisor> BananaB: Dont know apt-get. Im a .tar dude (I extend myself to use the funky install app in Ubuntu tho).
<eliomarinofox> ciao
<javiolo> is freenx available for ppc ??
<thoreauputic> Arafangi1n: you can run freenx fullscreen
<kbrooks> everyone: i'd really like either "yes" or "no". i'm not going to make this decision myself
<george_looney> thoreauputic, not really, I *love* the deep end
<eliomarinofox> doves sono?
<BananaB> SVisor, I was too, but was strongly warded away from that kind of install when I first started using ubuntu
<thoreauputic> george_looney: well OK - in that case read the docs ;)
<george_looney> thoreauputic, I am a little fussy about extra crud
<gnomefreak> javiolo: i doubt it
<kbrooks> Should I remove Java from EasyUbuntu?
<Ng> SVisor: learn apt-get, it makes life far easier for most things :)
<thoreauputic> george_looney: a master of understatement
<george_looney> thoreauputic, so I try my very best to keep them out :)
<thoreauputic> george_looney: it helps to have a clue what you are doing though :)
<george_looney> thoreauputic, I must say seeing all that gnome stuff getting installed
<kbrooks> everyone: i'd really like either "yes" or "no". i'm not going to make this decision myself
<kbrooks> Should I remove Java from EasyUbuntu?
<george_looney> thoreauputic, ....is making me very uncomfortable
<Ng> george_looney: xfce uses some parts of gnome
<Sonderblade> kbrooks: why?
<Ng> kbrooks: I think you should stop asking that question ;)
<gnomefreak> george_looney: because xfce like gnome depends on the same libraries
<BananaB> kbrooks: no
<SVisor> Ng: Too old to learn things. I do use the add/remove software application. When it fails, I use .tar
<ompaul> kbrooks, given it is now in a repo what do you think is logical
<Ng> SVisor: there's no such thing as too old ;p
<firef0x> i've made a starter to lostirc with terminal, how can I make it stay and still close the terminal automatic after opening.
<kbrooks> ompaul: Remove it? :-)
<thoreauputic> george_looney: as many made me uncomfortable a few years ago :) If you want the deep end, you got it :) *grin*
<george_looney> gnomefreak, I know that
<ompaul> kbrooks, yes and if you want to tell people they can get it with a multiverse enabled set of repos and offer to enable that if it is not already done
<george_looney> maybe I should get back to Debian :/
<Arafangi1n> kbrooks: If the easyubuntu version is functionally identical, make it an 'equivs', and if you can link it to the "real" version in latest Ubuntu, you could.
<thoreauputic> george_looney: there's no difference - you still have to know what you actually need and want
<thoreauputic> george_looney: I'm ex-Debian myself :)
<ompaul> george_looney, ubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop are pretty sensible
<thoreauputic> ompaul: he thinks they are bloated :)
<BananaB> would xubuntu give me a noticably speed boost on an ATI Rage?
<george_looney> thoreauputic, I was looking for IceWM
<thoreauputic> ompaul: but he doesn't know how o set up a minimal install
<BananaB> as in moving from normal ubuntu?
<bsg> kbrooks: why eth0 is special, can I access it from nomral user?
<gnomefreak> !info icewm
<ubotu> icewm: wonderful Win95-OS/2-Motif-like window manager. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.2.23-3ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 629 kB, installed size 1632 kB
<george_looney> thoreauputic, but I guess thats in Universe/multiverse
<kbrooks> bsg: no comment
<thoreauputic> george_looney: sudo apt-get install icewm
<gnomefreak> universe
<C_REATiVE_> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jun 13 00:21:30 2006
<C_REATiVE_> how can i fix tthis ?
<kbrooks> !info java
<ubotu> Package java does not exist in dapper
<george_looney> thoreauputic, for I think I will settle for Xubuntu
<thoreauputic> george_looney: sounds sensible
<ompaul> kbrooks, think for a moment
<kbrooks> ompaul: ?
<ompaul> kbrooks, I hand you packages.ubuntu.com for your exploration
<thoreauputic> george_looney: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<george_looney> thoreauputic, thats whats on right now :)
<george_looney> lastlog ompaul
<george_looney> ooops
<george_looney> sorry :D
<ompaul> george_looney, I hope your not in there on my machine ;-)
<george_looney> ompaul, nopes dude
<george_looney> great stuff I don't need is getting installed as well
<george_looney> ...Anthy - Japanese input method!!!!
* ompaul hands george_looney lfs
* george_looney wonders what is lfs!!??
<Arafangi1n> Linux From Scratch, or large File Support.
<gnomefreak> george_looney: blank kernel
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: False.
<kbrooks> Arafangi1n: not "large file support": False
<javiolo> any way to install freenx on ppc ?
<george_looney> lfs = "Load Full Shit"
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: whats false?
<kbrooks> george_looney: language
* george_looney grins like a chesire cat
<gnomefreak> LFS is a build your own distro
<george_looney> kbrooks, sorry
<george_looney> There are better things than LFS now
<thoreauputic> george_looney: of course if ou have a debian background you know all about apt-cache search, and you know exactly how to put together a minimal install , right ? *grin*
<burepe2> I just bought a used comp from a good store and it won't even boot into bios. Is it just broken?
<root_> 
<eigenlambda> burepe2: prolly
<Arafangi1n> burepe2: Do you have a 30-day warranty?
<Seveas> !bot
<burepe2> it has no os
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<burepe2> yeah
<Rarj> how do i install mysql ? i type in apt-get install mysql, but that doesnt do it
<root_> where?
<eigenlambda> root_: nice hangul-
<george_looney> thoreauputic, have been doing that all this time
<root_> this is korea
<Arafangi1n> burepe2: Not having an OS means nothing.
<thoreauputic> george_looney: so why are you lost?
<eigenlambda> lol @ korea
<root_> what?
<eigenlambda> !korean
<ubotu> I know nothing about korean
<eigenlambda> neither do i.
<root_> really?
<Sjoerd-> !dutch
<ubotu> I know nothing about dutch
<SeanTater> burepe2: simple, add linux
<Sjoerd-> :(
<root_> terrible!!
<george_looney> thoreauputic, I did a lot 'apt-get' simulations and all were listing loads of packages
<thoreauputic> someone needs to correct the 'all knowing bot" factoid
<burepe2> SeanTater: what do you mean ?
<Arafangi1n> SeanTater: What would that do? He can't even boot to the BIOS on that machine.
<burepe2> I can't even get pows to the box
<george_looney> !kr
<ubotu> I know nothing about kr
<Rarj> apt-get install mysql doesnt help. how do i install mysql ?
<george_looney> !nl
<burepe2> power
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<thoreauputic> george_looney: *sigh* they are called "dependencies" i believe
<SeanTater> Arafangi1n: no bois -- sorry just joined -- did not hear
<SeanTater> burepe2: is it brand new or not
<boricua> !info hostname
<ubotu> hostname: utility to set/show the host name or domain name. In repository main, is required. Version 2.91.0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 9 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Arafangi1n> SeanTater: You joined before he mentioned it - anyway, no problem :)
<burepe2> used no is
<burepe2> os
<burepe2> but they usually check their stuff
<burepe2> the stuff is all really nice
<burepe2> used
<SeanTater> burepe2: do any fans come on (could be the power supply)
<burepe2> no
<burepe2> no fans nothing
<Wise-Guy> hello ubuntu people
<SeanTater> burepe2: that's what died first in one of my computers
<Arafangi1n> Wise-Guy: I REFUSE to be referred to as being in the "ubuntu people" category!
<SeanTater> burepe2: but I don;t know a whole lot about the hardware -- so I'm just guessing
<orbin> Arafangi1n: stop being such a wise guy :P
<SeanTater> burepe2: If i were you I would nag the place you got it from.
<Wise-Guy> i'm hoping for some ubuntu person to explain, in very short words and no strange symbols, how to make my MP3's play
<Arafangi1n> !restricted-formats
<ubotu> I know nothing about restricted-formats
<Arafangi1n> !restricted_formats
<ubotu> I know nothing about restricted_formats
<Wise-Guy> i have been a ubuntu user for all of six hours
<Arafangi1n> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<thoreauputic> !mp3
<george_looney> !tell Wise-Guy about restrictedformats
<thoreauputic> ubotu is suffering from a brain disease
<Wise-Guy> see, i got all these burned disks of mp3s
<Arafangi1n> thoreauputic: Dang, you beat me, fewer words! :(
<SeanTater> Wise-Guy: read what ubotu said
<Wise-Guy> plus a whole load on my windows system that i hope to transfer
<george_looney> Someone call the RIAA
<Rarj> can someone help me install SQL server ?
<SeanTater> Wise-Guy: read here -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<Arafangi1n> Rarj: Which one?
<bimberi> thoreauputic: it's the new ubotu ...
<george_looney> Fresh meat for them /LOL/
<thoreauputic> Arafangi1n: ubotu is a new bot to replace the former ubotu
<Wise-Guy> ok, reading
<thoreauputic> bimberi: yeah I know :)
<NET||abuse> ahhhh... hahahahaha... i love my lappy!! i love xgl.. i love nix... this stuff just works so well...
<Rarj> Arafangi1n, im just trying apt-get install sql. it doesnt work :(
<bimberi> thoreauputic: ah, sorry, hi btw :)
<schalken> Is it possible to get Firefox to use the Gtk widgets in HTML forms?
<NET||abuse> i seriously love the Places -> Connect to Server
<thoreauputic> bimberi: the new ubotu has much to learn :)
<Arafangi1n> Rarj: What do you think it should do?
<gnomefreak> Rarj: sudo apt-get install mysql
<thoreauputic> bimberi: hi :)
<SeanTater> thoreauputic: how has he changed other than saying "I know nothing about"?
<Rarj> yes. thats what i did. sorry
<Arafangi1n> Rarj: Ironically, MS SQL server does not actually speak standard SQL.
<SeanTater> thoreauputic: is me a different bot completely?
<Rarj> but it said ut refers to another package
<Rarj> ok
<thoreauputic> SeanTater: he needs to have a lot of his former wisdom restored :)
<Arafangi1n> Rarj: But naturally, they continue to brand it as being _the_ SQL server/
<NET||abuse> anyone know what i can use for vpn'ing?
<NET||abuse> need to vpn to windows RAS in another office.
<thoreauputic> SeanTater: yes, a new program/bot
<Rarj> Arafangi1n, :-). So how do I get it on my system ?
<Arafangi1n> Rarj: Well, I'd start by choosing an SQL server that you want.
<SeanTater> thoreauputic: neat
<gnomefreak> !info mysql
<hugh_> Rarj: mysql-server
<Rarj> ahh... ok
<thoreauputic> SeanTater: not the wrd I would have used, since he has all the signs of a recent lobotomy :)
<george_looney> NET||abuse, look for the PPTP linux client
<Arafangi1n> Rarj: There's a number of choices, there's MySQL, Postgresql (My favorite), and there's also the Oracle server, though that's proprietary.
<thoreauputic> *word
<NET||abuse> george_looney, ahhh... that sounds familiar,, i think i set this up last year some time.... havn't re-visited since ! cheers :)
<SeanTater> thoreauputic: :D
<hugh_> Rarj: It should also install with it mysql-common & mysql-client
<thoreauputic> !anything remotely informative
<ubotu> I know nothing about anything remotely informative
<thoreauputic> exaactly
<juanca7777_> hello everyone
<george_looney> ok people see ya all later
<Rarj> hugh, thats what i tried. it did install something...
<juanca7777_> I would like to know how to "write" to the root-window of metacity
<Rarj> mysqld doesnt do anything
<juanca7777_> any tutos or pointers?
<Belutz> anyone using ubuntu - bluetooth - mobile phone ?
<hugh_> Rarj: you have php* installed?
<Rarj> im not very smart with linux... just starting out..
<Rarj> yes
<Rarj> apache2 and php5 installed without a whimper.
<hugh_> Rarj: try sudo apt-get mysql-common
<DrShade> Hello everybody.  I just installed Ubuntu 6.06, gotta say I'm impressed (except for it choosing to default to 640x480 res with a supposed refresh of -212 something thousand).
<hugh_> Rarj, woops. apt-get mysql-common mysql-client
<oskude> DrShade, i assume you got lappy with ati chip ?
<Rarj> ok
* Arafangi1n installs Opera.
<NET||abuse> i've got pptp-linux installed now.. is there a front end for use with it
<NET||abuse> ?
<plagerism> How would I find out the options for a particular input device??
<DrShade> oskude, close...desktop computer with a ATI 9700 Pro and Dell 2001FP LCD monitor.
<plagerism> in xorg
<oskude> DrShade, ok, you can install the ati binary driver
<boricua> why would i have 2 gdm process running ?  root      4115  0.0  0.7  10904  1796 ?        Ss   05:38   0:00 /usr/sbin/gdm
<boricua> root      4128  0.0  0.9  11256  2548 ?        S    05:38   0:00 /usr/sbin/gdm
<SeanTater> thoreauputic: His Learning capabilities have been limited to specific people
* thoreauputic hands hugh_ an "install" to isert in his commands
<thoreauputic> SeanTater: I know
<thoreauputic> SeanTater: i don't make policy - I just work here
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<oskude> DrShade, you could start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto and ask here if any problems...
<onispawn> Belutz: what are you trying to do with your bluetooth and mobile phone?
<juanca7777_> I would like to know how to "write" to the root-window of metacity
<DrShade> oskude, would that be: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx and then an xorg reconfigure?
<oskude> DrShade, exactly
<orbin> juanca7777_: maybe you'd get more help in #gnome
<juanca7777_> orbin: thanks :)
<DrShade> oskude, okay kewl because that is what fixed it ;) Just wanted to make sure I did the right solution, hehe!
<bimberi> thoreauputic: feeble!
<Rarj> does the dapper server version come with Xserver ?
<oskude> DrShade, you just need to start x new for the driver to work (or maybe even restart=
<thoreauputic> bimberi: perhaps you need to adjust your irony filter ;p
<Belutz> onispawn: i'm trying to change the default savedir when sending files from mobile phone to pc, i read that i could be change from gconf editor, but i can't find the key /apps/gnome-bluetooth/gnome-obex-server
<DrShade> oskude, yeah, I just did those two commands and then restarted, fixed.
<oskude> DrShade, super
<burepe2> Ah! it was the cord!
<bimberi> thoreauputic: :)
<oskude> Rarj, im sure its in the repos, but i wount be installed by standard
<oskude> i=it
<Schalken> Is it possible to have Firefox use the Gtk widgets for HTML forms?
<Schalken> Instead of those plain 3d buttons, textboxes etc that look worse than windows 3.1?
<kallei> im trying to install wine:   sudo apt-get install wine   Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.  ???
<Rarj> oksude, i did a apt-get dist-upgrade and it removed all of Xserver
<Rarj> how do i get it back ?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell kallei -about wine
<ubotu> I know nothing about tell kallei -about wine
<gnomefreak> !tell kallei > wine
<ubotu> I know nothing about tell kallei
<oskude> Rarj, hmm, you installed a server and then installed what to get x ?
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: frustrating, isn't it?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> brb
<Schalken> ubotu tell kallei about wine
<gnomefreak> !wine
<Rarj> oksude, nothing... I sat with the command prompt grinning at me..
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine for more information.
<Rarj> oksude, no xserver
<Schalken> i think thats what you were trying to do, gnomefreak
<Schalken> :p
<Schalken> Is it possible to have Firefox use the Gtk widgets for HTML forms instead of the plain ugly 3d ones?
<hugh_> Rarj, Dapper comes with xserver
<oskude> Rarj, you asked if ubuntu server has x... so i assumed you installed ubuntu server...
<thoreauputic> Schalken: yes, but the old ubotu would have had no problems with !tell
<gnomefreak> Schalken: not really but yes ty
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> !wine > thoreauputic
<kallei> i read something in the forums about  universial repos? but i belive i have enabled them.   i have in my synaptic  a  entry:   Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper Community maintained Officially supported  Restricted Copyright Non-free (Multiverse)   is that the wrong one?
<Rarj> oksude, sorry. I saw the upgrade remove Xserver. thats why
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic: had syntax wrong lol
<QPAD|W-DND> How do i see incomming bandwidth on my server? and out going ?
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: yes, that one worked
<Rarj> hugh, it didnt install by default
<gnomefreak> and it didnt send me one happy now
<bimberi> interesting equation
<hugh_> ???
<kallei> ah way it now, thanks for the ubotu stuff...
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: I think the old syntax should work too, though - personally
<Schalken> QPAD|W-DND: the GNOME System monitor can show you that
<oskude> Rarj, well, i still dont know _what_ you installed, and _where_ you dist-upgraded...
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: too many people are going to be confused
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic: asking about it
<gharz> guys, i've just mounted my windows ntfs partition. the problem is i can't browse it using File Browser but i can go to my ntfs using the command line.
<Schalken> QPAD|W-DND: System -> Administration -> System Monitor then go to the Resources tab.
<hugh_> Rarj, I have just installed this new system and it has xserver-xorg
<hugh_> Rarj, What are you trying to do?
<bastiq> does anyone know how i can dualboot vista and ubuntu dapper?
<thoreauputic> argh... vista :(
<hugh_> bastiq, yes
<LadyNikon> bastiq: its easy
<Schalken> bastiq: im sure its about as easy as windows xp
<LadyNikon> although i dont really think you wanna do that bastiq
* thoreauputic decides to take a break before compassion fatigue sets in permanently
<bastiq> it doesent appear in grub
<LadyNikon> vista is still beta.  it could hose your machine terribly
<hugh_> Why would you want to use anything other than Ubuntu
<hugh_> ?
<Schalken> bastiq: unless M$ implements some sort of not-allowed-to-have-another-operating-system-on-your-computer-because-M$-owns-all sort of thing
<LadyNikon> hugh_: why  not ;)
<bastiq> hugh_: Photoshop :)
<hugh_> GIMP
<BlueEagle> hugh_: Toys are always fun to play with. :)
<whalerus> Why do Firefox crash in some java/flash games?, i have asked some others, they dont, my computer runs smooth otherwise. Dapper Drake
<kallei> http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/dapper/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found  ??
<bastiq> I use vista because i lost my xp cd
<gnomefreak> whalerus: do you have java and flash plugins installed for ff?
<bimberi> BlueEagle: lol
<whalerus> gnomefreak, yes
<hugh_> I like Linux. I don't like Windows. WIndows is slow, buggy and doesn't do what I want it to.
<gnomefreak> windows talk please bring it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<hugh_> Vista BETA2 is a toy and a crash prone one at that
<Rarj> oksude, i did a dist-upgrade of dapper-server dist on breezy
<tripppy> gnomefreak: can you help with screensaver picutres slideshow?
<gnomefreak> hugh_: #ubuntu-offtopic to continue
<bastiq> hugh_: Im slowly trying to learn enough about linux to stop using windows, but it takes time.
<Rarj> hugh, basically im trying to get a dapper desktop with LAMP.
<bastiq> hugh_: And i have work to do.
<gnomefreak> tripppy: ill try whats up?
<hugh_> bastiq, yes, it does. </topix>
<hugh_> *</topic>
<DrShade> Hi gang, what is the default mount point for ntfs drives in 6.06?  This would be on a fresh install.
<Amaranth> !alacarte is a menu editor
<BlueEagle> drshade: You would probably find it in /media
<Amaranth> (tested something)
<Amaranth> err, testing
<gnomefreak> lol
<tripppy> im trying to change the directory that the pictures are scanned for
<gnomefreak> arrai: try <reply>
<whalerus> gnomefreak: how can i debug this ?
<hugh_> Rarj, do you have the GUI at the moment
<asabil> hi all
<gharz> guys, i've mounted my windows partition but i can't browse using File Browser... but i can see the partition using Terminal (Command line)...
<Lukian> What's the easiest way to access a remote desktop (over vnc) which is currently logged in (or which I can login to a user's default desktop), I have root access via ssh to the box.
<gharz> what could be wrong?
<gnomefreak> whalerus: the java and flash issue?
<asabil> is there any ubuntu large scale deployment doc out there ?
<Rarj> hugh, nopes. just a command prompt
<whalerus> gnomefreak: yes
<kallei> i added  deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main   to  my sources.list   but i cant Reload in synaptic, it  wount find the repo ?
<tripppy> gnomefreak: im trying to change the directory that the pictures are scanned for
<hugh_> Rarj, I havn't done this in a while...
<Rarj> hugh, the dist-upgrade removed the gui..
<gnomefreak> whalerus: in ff address bar type about:plugins  let me know if java and flash have yes next to them
<DrShade> BlueEagle, I probably skewed that question, some terminology was off a bit, thanks though!
<hugh_> Rarj, What while a build a list of packages to install
<whalerus> gnomefreak: they do, i have both installed, restricted packages
<BlueEagle> drshade: Well no harm, no foul. :)
<gnomefreak> tripppy: that i dont know you can use cp or mv but the software would contol where a scanner saves photos
<BlueEagle> ...and you're welcome.
<Rarj> hugh, didnt understand your question.
<gnomefreak> whalerus: maybe its not either that crashing ff what versioon of ff?
<whalerus> gnomefreak: the strange thing is that that it works in Suse and others, only Dapper have this problem
<Pxtl> Linux n00b here.  Can anyone help me get xorg to work with my voodoo2?
<hugh_> Rarj, I wam just working out what you need to install
<hugh_> *am
<Rarj> hugh, oh sorry
<bastiq> So... anyone know of a way to dualboot vista and ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> whalerus: what is outptu of java --version
<asabil> is there any ubuntu large scale deployment doc out there ?
<tripppy> gnomefreak: can you help with screensaver picutres slideshow? - i want to change the folder. /usr/share/gnome-screensaver/themes/personal-slideshow.desktop i think has the settings
<whalerus> gnomefreak: its the latest, 06
<gnomefreak> bastiq: install vista than install ubuntu
<Pxtl> I'm getting a "failed to load module glide"
<gnomefreak> whalerus: lol thats not lastest but ok
<Pxtl> but every glide module I can google I've tried to apt get and it complains there's no such thing.
<bastiq> gnomefreak, i have
<gnomefreak> whalerus: im not sure give me a site it crashes on
<oskude> Pxtl, have you installed this "xserver-xorg-driver-voodoo" ? if that is for voodoo2...
<whalerus> gnomefreak: brb
<gnomefreak> bastiq: did ubuntu see vista and add it to grub?
<whalerus> gnomefreak: http://www.casinoeuro.com/no/flash/fullflash.jsp?game=jackpot6k
<mattikoo> Hello: I think I have worm in my ubuntu, but aegis allways freezes when I try check all of the system
<bastiq> gnomefreak: i can't see it in grub when i boot...
<gnomefreak> mattikoo: not a worm
<oskude> Pxtl, i allso found this "xserver-xorg-driver-tdfx" with "apt-cache search voodoo"
<hugh_> Rarj, try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-standard. That might do it. I will keep looking.
<Pxtl> already got tdfx
<mattikoo> gnomefreak: W32 Something
<FeeR^> anyone able to get fancontrol/pwmconfig to work?  i've got fans running at full blast for no reason
<Rarj> hugh, ok thanks a lot
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell bastiq about grub
<Pxtl> and xerver-xorg-driver-voodoo2
<oskude> hmm, "man tdfx" says "The  tdfx  driver  supports Voodoo Banshee, Voodoo3, Voodoo4 and Voodoo5
<oskude>        cards"
<Pxtl> and xerver-xorg-driver-voodoo, even.
<Pxtl> not voodoo2
<gnomefreak> whalerus: paste what about:plugins page says please
<gnomefreak> whalerus: in pastebin
<whalerus> im not in Dapper now
<XVampireX> Aegis? And linux barely has any virus'/worms/whatever
<oskude> what do you have as "driver" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<oskude> Pxtl, what do you have as "driver" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<gnomefreak> whalerus: the page opens fine for me
<gnomefreak> whalerus: i dont think you have flash or java installed right
<whalerus> gnomefreak: they are
<XVampireX> mattikoo, And W32 stands for?
<Pxtl> lemme check oskude
<oskude> Pxtl, but "man voodoo" allso says "3D rendering is also not supported" so if youre looking for that...
<gnomefreak> whalerus: please paste the about:plugins page to pastebin
<whalerus> gnomefreak: the game loads perfektly to the moment it actually should start
<mattikoo> XVampireX: I must start scan again without archive check. I will say name of the virus or something.
<kral> hi
<MistaED> pxtl: have in mind the voodoo+voodoo2 doesn't have any 2D capabilities so it might only support drm/dri redirection stuff from your main video card
<XVampireX> mattikoo, W32 stands for windows 32bit or something like that, it's a virus/worm directed at windows, it does NOT work on linux based OS
<DrShade> BlueEagle, another question if you don't mind, I read on the Ubuntu Wiki site that ntfs parts are auto detected/mounted by Ubuntu - I'm not finding this to be the case.  The Disks Manager utility shows the partition to be mounted in /tmp/disks-conf-hda1 - is that normal?
<whalerus> gnomefreak: video card issue perhaps? built in Intel 915G
<whalerus> shared video memory
<gnomefreak> whalerus: it works fine for me and i have both java nad flash installed properly (i have to to help people)
<Pxtl> oskude, grepping for "Driver" gives me "Glide"
<gnomefreak> whalerus: it could be but not likely
<whalerus> np, :)
<mattikoo> XVampireX: It is not impossible?
<gnomefreak> whalerus: if it was it would affect all GUI interfaces
<XVampireX> mattikoo, I hate people thinking linux is windows
<whalerus> thanks anyway, gonna buy Nvidia soon.
<oskude> Pxtl, you should have "voodoo" as driver
<BlueEagle> drshade: I've only used kubuntu and xubuntu dapper, but I find it hard to believe that such partitions would be mounted under /tmp. Did you specify mount points during the install?
<Pxtl> Should I just pull out the voodoo?
<Rarj> I have Quake 3 registered version for Windows, Is there anyway to use it in linux ?
<Pxtl> I mean, the only thing it's there for is openGL
<mattikoo> ok
<bastiq> gnomefreak: I can't find anything of use there.
<Lukian> What's the easiest way to access a remote desktop (over vnc) which is currently logged in (or which I can login to a user's default desktop)?
<Pxtl> I've got a Rage Pro in there too.
<DrShade> BlueEagle, negative.
<oskude> Pxtl, as i said voodoo driver dont have any 3d accelleration, so it wont have opengl...
<kallei> can someone answer why i get   http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/dapper/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found   when trying to Reload synaptic ?? i have done exactly as instructed on the winehq site
<mprasodjo> anyone here know how to replace or adding modules parameter at grub prompt (boot from installation cd)
<kral> damn..dapper is easy to install xp is harder :p
<Lukian> kallei: there probably aren't any packages for amd64
<Pxtl> rats.  Allright, in that case I may as well pull the damn thing out.
<corhere> I have reason to believe that my partition table is really screwed up. Should I be concerned?
<oskude> Pxtl, yeah, buy cheap nvidia geforce
<hugh_> mprasojo, if you want to boot from cd you need to edit you BIOS
<kallei> hmm well  can i run  wine on amd64?
<Pxtl> The old box is PCI only.
<mprasodjo> kral, 1 week to install dapper at ibm xseries but still not working
<corhere> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16071
<Lukian> corhere: what is determining your reasoing?
<gnomefreak> bastiq: you need to manully add vista to grub and i think 2 of the 3 sites ubotu sent you should be of help
<Pxtl> Thats why there's a POS rage pro in there.
<hugh_> mprasodjo, if you want to boot from cd you need to edit you BIOS
<corhere> look at the paste
<oskude> Pxtl, there arent any pci geforces ?
<corhere> the partitions are overlapping
<symtab> hi, i'm using ubuntu 6.06 and i was wondering is there some tool to remove/add initialization scripts, it needs a lot of time to start and i want to remove some stuff i dont need
<Pxtl> Dunno, but they're hard to find.
<mprasodjo> hugh_, i mean i want to add modules parameter
<oskude> Pxtl, try ebay, maybe you get for 5bucks :)
<gnomefreak> oskude: there better be i have one
<oskude> gnomefreak, roger
<Lukian> kallei: should be able to, you'll just need the 32bit libraries and the usual wine
<DrShade> But, here is the final line from "mount" output: /dev/hda1 on /tmp/disks-conf-hda1 type ntfs (rw)
* gnomefreak brb
<dope> im having trouble changing my resolution from 640x480 on Dapper, any suggestions?
<mprasodjo> hugh_, i want to install dapper but it need to add parameter at some modules that already included in initrd
<hugh_> mprasodjo, do you have the CD? Will it boot off the CD?
<michael> Hello all this is my first time using linux can i have some help with the theme's?
<dope> 955resolution isnt working for me
<mprasodjo> hugh_, yes.. it boot from cd. but the problem is i have to put parameter for aic94xx modules
<hugh_> micheal,System>Preferences>The,e
<hugh_> Theme*
<michael> I know that
<michael> I mean
<bastiq> In menu.lst try to find another partition on hd0,0. I want to make sure that that is there vista really is. How can i do that?
<oskude> dope, dunno how you do it with gui, but you can either edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file or run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and it ask you for all possible settings
<michael> i see some images showing a cool theme having showing there tempretature on the desktop and more things about the pc
<hugh_> michael, art.gnome.org or gnome-looks.org
<hugh_> mprasodjo, I don't that would be GRUb
<dope> oskdude, i've done all of that, tweaked the xorg.conf to no end. im using the 845G intel chipset
<hugh_> michael, right click on a panel then select add to panel
<dope> i was told 955resolution should help fix this issues, but it hasnt
<oskude> dope, and you got the resolution you want as most left on the line ? (in /etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<michael> Which panel;?
<corhere> dope: run sudo ddcprobe and find the horizontal and vertical refresh rate ranges
<corhere> and put those into xorg.conf
<mprasodjo> hugh_,  that's a problem. i need to put some parameter to make it working with my hardware. but still i can not found how to replace that parameter that already added by grub
<hugh_> michael, what panel do you want the app to be on
<michael> What u mean? i just want my pc tempreature and all them things on the desktop :-S
<dope> oskude: alright
<dungodung> my 5.10 is bugging me - it wants me to provide a keyring password for my ssh server when I want to take a screenshot. what's worse, the password is rejected, even though it's correct
<oskude> dope, corhere, oh yeah. those are allso important, you mostly find the v/h rates of your monitor from its manual or website
<hugh_> mprasodjo, all GRUB does is tell where to boot from
<kallei> Lukian:   what 32bit libs?
<l_r> hello
<mshiltonj> morning.I did a system update in dapper, upgraded to kernel version  2.6.15-25. After rebooting -- I have no sound! Anyone else had this problem?
<corhere> oskdude and dope, you can find the ranges thru ddcprobe
<dope> oskude: it gave me the vertical and horiz
<l_r> is there any package for kernel 2.6.17 somewhere?
<Amaranth> nope
<oskude> dope, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg can allso (try to) find the right rates, but didnt work with my monitor
<michael> Like this one hugh_ http://adrenochromo.it/immagini/galleria/ubuntu03.png
<mprasodjo> hugh_, i want to install dapper at ibm xseries 306m that using raid. the raid  can not recognize by aic94xx without parameter attach_HostRAID=1.
<DrShade> Anybody can tell me my ntfs partition hard-drive is being auto mounted to /tmp/disks-conf-hda1 ?
<Amaranth> l_r: 2.6.17 will be in edgy
<DrShade> why*
<Amaranth> l_r: i doubt it'll ever see dapper but 5 years is a long time so who knows
<l_r> Amaranth, i need it for dapper 6.06. any idea?
<l_r> ok
<Amaranth> l_r: make-kpkg and kernel.org
<chavo> michael, sudo apt-get install gdesklets
<asabil> is there any ubuntu large scale deployment doc out there ?
<dope> oskude: i edited my xorg.conf with the correct rates
<hugh_> mprasodjo, RAID that makes it a bit more difficult
<mprasodjo> hugh_, that's the problem i have to put that parameter. but look like aic94xx modules already put in initrd.
<dope> should i reboot
<orbin> DrShade: check your /etc/fstab file
<l_r> Amaranth, ok. thanks. i'll do by myself
<Amaranth> l_r: or wait until 2.6.17 is in edgy and try to backport it
<michael> k
<interferon> when i install from the amd64 livecd, will all of the packages i get through apt-get be 64-bit only?
<Amaranth> interferon: yeah, for the most part
<DrShade> orbin, nothing listed in there about hda1
<Amaranth> interferon: there are some ia32-libs packages
<oskude> dope, no, you just need to restart gdm "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" or restart directly from gnome with ctrl+alt+backspace
<michael> Breezy Badger :-)
<Amaranth> interferon: but actual programs are 64-bit
<interferon> Amaranth, i'd really rather avoid the hassle of 64-bit programs
<corhere> Here is my partition table: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16071 With the overlapping partitions is there any chance of data corruption?
<dope> oskude: ok
<mprasodjo> hugh_, yes :(. i need a week to make this machine boot up. with many manual thinks to doo
<Amaranth> interferon: Then use the x86 version of ubuntu
<interferon> Amaranth, well, the x86 cd won't run.  i'm downloading the amd64 cd to see if that works
<Lukian> kallei: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs libc6-i386
<SeanTater> interferon: if x86 won;t run, neither will amd64
<orbin> DrShade: make an entry perhaps: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<Lukian> kallei: that's all the help I can give.
<oskude> corhere, hmm, hda3 seems to be an windows extended partition space...
<interferon> SeanTater, what makes you say that?
<Amaranth> interferon: it probably won't
<mprasodjo> hugh_, but i test it with attach_HostRAID=1 and it working. but i don't know how to make it run the installation
<SeanTater> interferon: 64bit is 32bit compatible, always
<Amaranth> interferon: What do you mean won't run?
<hugh_> michael, that looks like KDE with a GNOME theme
<gnomefreak> SeanTater: but if the burn or iso is bad it wont run
<Amaranth> SeanTater: In ubuntu if you want 32-bit programs you have to compile them from source in a chroot
<interferon> Amaranth, it gets through the service loading screen, then the screen goes blank and nothing else happens
<michael> Says Ubuntu on the link lol
<chavo> it's ubuntu with gdesklets
<hugh_> mprasodjo, select the boot that you want it to use and use edit (press 'e')
<SeanTater> Amaranth: yes, but a totally 64 bit computer can always run a totally 32 bit system.
<Amaranth> SeanTater: yeah
<gnomefreak> SeanTater: only in chroot
<SeanTater> Amaranth: I know because I'm doing that now
<SeanTater> gnomefreak: not true
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: No no, he means 64-bit CPU, 32-bit OS.
<dungodung> my 5.10 is bugging me - it wants me to provide a keyring password for my ssh server when I want to take a screenshot. what's worse, the password is rejected, even though it's correct
<corhere> oskude: yeah, I have XP dual-booted with dapper, the xp partition(s?) is/are FAT32.  I'm just concerned that windows would write something to the disk and corupt my root linux partition or vice versa
<hugh_> mprasodjo, I'm no expert with RAID but I think that will do what you want
<gnomefreak> yes that is but not the apps
<Amaranth> hey, new dapper updates
<javiolo> hi
<corhere> dungdung: the keyring password and the login password are two different passwords, unless you set the keyring password to the same
<javiolo> how can I check if a app is available to ppc ?
<oskude> corhere, omg, xp on fat32 :/ but the partition table is ok (as hd3 is only a "place holder"
<mprasodjo> hugh_, i already try to put many many type of parameter in this week.
<SeanTater> interferon: try pressing esc before it gets that far, that might tell you what's goign on
<gnomefreak> javiolo: what app?
<Amaranth> javiolo: packages.ubuntu.com
<javiolo> gnomefreak freenx
<interferon> SeanTater, i have, it starts GDM, then the screen goes blank
<dope> oskude: i received an error
<hugh_> mprasodjo, and what happens?
<gnomefreak> eh im thinking no and im fairly sure of that
<SeanTater> javiolo: you can ank ubotu if it;s available in ppc also
<corhere> oskude: what do you mean by a place holder?
<oskude> dope, pastebin it
<SeanTater> interferon: what video card?
<gnomefreak> javiolo: and you wont find that on package.ubuntu.com iirc
<dope> oskude: ok
<interferon> SeanTater, Amaranth: the download page says that the amd64 cd is "necessary" for amd64 machines
<interferon> SeanTater, radeon 9200se
<oskude> corhere, do you know about logical partitions ?
<SeanTater> interferon: it;s not --
<corhere> oskude: yeah
<javiolo> seantater how does it works ?
<Amaranth> interferon: bad wording
<michael> k i downloaded the gdesktlets file how i run it
<gnomefreak> !info freenx
<ubotu> Package freenx does not exist in dapper
<mprasodjo> i still can find how to put that parameter in installation. i try to remastering the cd to put my own initrd but i'm still fail with that
<SeanTater> interferon: I;m running the 32 bit one on AMD64 right now, no problems at all
<dope> oskude: http://en.pastebin.ca/67659
<SeanTater> javiolo: say !info freenx
<oskude> corhere, hda3 is a extended partition place with logical partitions hda5 and hda6
<javiolo> !info freenx
<ubotu> Package freenx does not exist in dapper
<corhere> oskude: now it makes sense, thank you for clearing that up!
<SeanTater> javiolo: see
<javiolo> ouch
<SeanTater> javiolo: it's not available for anyone else either
<thoreauputic> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<michael> Well?
<javiolo> seantater Ive seen it
<Amaranth> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<thoreauputic> SeanTater: I have freenx installed on dapper here
<Amaranth> that's where you get it but i think he only has amd64 and x86 packages
<Seveas> Amaranth, not even amd64
<oskude> dope, hmm, could you allso post your xorg.conf ? and is youre monitor a CTR or TFT ?
<gnomefreak> SeanTater: doesnt have ppc ftreenx
<Seveas> I only have a 386 machine
<javiolo> aghh so no ppc
<javiolo> thats why the repos didnt work
<Amaranth> grr
<FeeR^> anyone able to get fancontrol/pwmconfig to work?  i've got fans running at full blast for no reason
<Pxtl_> I'm gonna try to use the glide drivers from "universe", but that means enabling "Universe".  After I do that, I"m worried about other unstable packages being fetched and me not realising that they're unstable.  Is there a way to say "just get this one pacakge from universe but use main for everything else"?
<michael> How do i run this gdesktlets thing? its a .deb file
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<dope> oskude: ok i will and my monitor is CRT
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<MagicFab> Hello
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: if i had to guess i know who that was
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@i577BD2AB.versanet.de]  by Amaranth
<asabil> is there any ubuntu large scale deployment doc out there ?
<MagicFab> How do I change the default bittorrent app for Firefox ? Can't find it in FF's prefs.
<Seveas> Amaranth, already k-lined
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<javiolo> Ive seen this deb http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl/ dapper-seveas custom extras freenx java seveas-meta all
<dope> oskude: http://en.pastebin.ca/67660 is my xorg.conf
<Amaranth> Seveas: didn't know if it would be caught since he did it while leaving
<Seveas> Amaranth, afaik it'll be caught
<oskude> dope, roger, reading
<MagicFab> asabil, like articles ? see: http://www.digitaldivide.net/articles/view.php?ArticleID=522
<Amaranth> If you just got disconnected: FIX YOUR ROUTER
<dope> oskude: ok
<Amaranth> It would be easier to just ban all the people who get caught by that exploit....
<asabil> MagicFab, no, i am looking for howtos
<javiolo> any app like freenx? I dont want vnc...
<hugh_> michael, in the Terminal, 'cd' to the directory, then 'sudo dpkg -i *.deb'
<michael> Thanks man :-)(
<michael> :-)
<michael> how do i list the dirs in terminal
<Seveas> michael, ls
<MagicFab> asabil, not sure. Googling, found this.. http://natalian.org/archives/2006/03/24/mass-deployment/ (discussion about mass dep)
<michael> Doesnt do anything just says bas list: command not found
<oskude> hmm, i read in the error log "(II) I810(0): 1024x768@60Hz" so maybe try commenting out the HorizSync and VertRefresh in xorg.conf... but just a guess
<oskude> dope, hmm, i read in the error log "(II) I810(0): 1024x768@60Hz" so maybe try commenting out the HorizSync and VertRefresh in xorg.conf... but just a guess
<dope> oskude: ok ill try that, hold on
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@84.136.212.238]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<hugh_> mprasodjo, I can't think of anything at the moment. Trying reading through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Raid and see if that helps.
<DrShade> What just happened?  (With all the people leaving the channel - I wasn't one of them, heh)
<Amaranth> DrShade: Exploit in some *cough*cheap*cough* routers that have old firmware.
<asabil> MagicFab, thanks, i'll try to look at that thingie
<dope> oskude: same thing (EE) No Valid modes
<hugh_> mprasodjo, sorry
<MagicFab> asabil, also looka t https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomatedTestingDeployment?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=deployment&fullsearch=Text
<michael> can someone tell me how to get to the desktop in terminal
<gnomefreak> if you connect with a duifferent port it will fix the issue
<oskude> dope, hmm, have you tried google with your graphic chip and the error message ?
<DrShade> Ahhh.
<asabil> thx again MagicFab
<javiolo> any app like freenx? I dont want vnc...
<hugh_> michael, 'cd Desktop'
<asabil> michael, ctrl+alt+f7 ?
<gnomefreak> iirc the port is 6669 instead of 6667
<dope> oskude: yes, every result i get 955resolution is used in the fix
<hugh_> michael, it is case sensitve
<dope> oskude: but ive used 955resolution as well, and got nowhere
<hugh_> asabil, he means in the Terminal
<michael> wah help me
<asabil> oh okidoki
<hugh_> michael, open the Terminal.
<michael> its open
<AngryElf> guys, I added    'myUsername = NOPASSWD: /sbin/reboot"  to my sudoers file with visudo and it has a parse error? what's it suppose to be?
<oskude> dope, hmm, sorry cant think more neither, as here nvidia and ati allways worked... sure youre monitor can 1024x768? but i assume yes..
<mprasodjo> hugh_, thanks much. i will try again
<hugh_> michael, type in 'cd Desktop'
<Pxtl_> how do I access the "Universe" packages?
<michael> command not found
<mprasodjo> hugh_, i already read and try that wiki
<AngryElf> !tell Pxtl about universe
<dope> oskude: on winblows 1024x768 works just fine, and i looked up my monitors specs, the resolution is available
<hugh_> don't type in the '
<michael> i didnt
<dope> oskude: this is a nightmare dude, heh
<Amaranth> dope: Stuck at 640x480?
<Amaranth> !fixres
<oskude> dope, i feel with you...
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<hugh_> mprasodjo, Ubuntu should be doing this out-of-the-box
<dope> Amaranth: yeah dude
<hugh_> mprasodjo, that is what seems strange
<dope> Amaranth: 845G chipset
<oskude> dope, have you tried to use 24bit depth ?
<Pxtl_> I tried uncommenting the universe in sources, but the package that is supposed to be there I'm not getting with apt.
<michael> This still not wokring:(
<dope> oskude: yeah, ive tried that and it says No video modes for that depth
<michael> i ould just drag the file to temrinal
<oskude> Pxtl, you have to do "sudo apt-get update" before the changes work
<Pxtl_> tx/
<hugh_> michael, type in (without the ") "cd ~/Desktop"
<oskude> dope, hmm....
<dope> i been up for hours dude trying to figure this thing out, heh
<MagicFab> how can I change the default bittorrent applicationin Firefox ?
<mprasodjo> hugh_, i already try to find the problem. and the problem is only the installation cd is not including attach_HostRAID=1 when it load aic94xx modules
<michael> not working
<mprasodjo> i try using memory stick to proof it and it work
<bastiq> How do i check if my Vista partition is hd0,0?
<mprasodjo> i can read my volume
<mprasodjo> hugh_, i can read my volume
<hugh_> mprasodjo, but it will not boot?
<rahul_> how do i install java?
<oskude> dope, have you tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and letting it do all automaticly whats possible ? (as in the logs i read it would only support 1024x768@60Hz
<mprasodjo> hugh_, but now the problem is when i want to do it with installation cd.
<Pxtl_> yes!!! all the 3dfx stuff had been moved to Universe.
<gnomefreak> !java > rahul_
<dope> oskude: yeah ive done that and i get the same 640x480 res
<mprasodjo> hugh_, that next thing that we will know :D
<oskude> dope, but 60hz makes, atleast my, eyes bleed :/
<pUm> hey .. i am searching for the ubuntu dapper cd label jpg .. can not find it. anyone can point me to it please ?
<oskude> dope, damn...
<hugh_> mprasodjo, What do you want to do with Install CD?
<rahul_> i downloaded a .bin file...what do i do next?
<mprasodjo> hugh_, i do not know if it can boot directly when i success to install in raid.
<dope> oskude: im suprised 955resolution hasnt worked, i've read enough threads online where it has :/
<mprasodjo> hugh_, just put attach_HostRAID=1 when it boot in aic94xx modules.
<mprasodjo> hugh_, that's what i try to find
<oskude> dope, what is "055resolution" ?
<Bateau_> ok, so i just installed kubuntu, and my ressolution was 1024x768. so, i changed the screen to Dell 1920x1200 widescreen laptop thingy ( i have a Inspiron 9400 Laptop ) but i cant set the resolution to more then 1600x1200 now. and the screencard driver is set to "vesa". i have a ATI X1400 how to install the driver?
<mprasodjo> hugh_, or maybe an easy way to create my own installation cd with custum kernel and initrd
<dope> oskude: its some type of software someone in here told me to use, its supposed to make it so your intel 845G+ card can display higher video modes
<rahul_> i want to install latest version of java... i downloaded a .bin file...what do i do next?
<mprasodjo> hugh_, i already burn many cd and fail about loading kernel or modules.
<pUm> got it by myself ;) .. thx http://www.ubuntuforums.org/gallery/showimage.php?i=2879
<oeb> I do I go about setting ubuntu (server) to auto-login? I'm playing with a new server here. Or is there a web resource where I can find all common questions like this?
<Seveas> cs o
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+d manfed]  by Seveas
<hugh_> mprasodjo, so you are trying to install?
<hugh_> mprasodjo, and you are trying to install on to a RAID volume
<oskude> dope, well, cant help with 955resolution... never heard it...
<michael> is it possible to spoof your ip with linux?
<mprasodjo> hugh_, yes i trying to install and yes i try it to install it at raid volume
<Snow_Shelter> does anyone here have a problem in aMSN where you can take a picture with your webcam, but you can't share it to other people? I have that problem, running aMSN 0.95, and didn't have this problem in Mandriva 2006
<hugh_> mprasodjo, ah
<rahul_> how do i install azureus bittorrent client in ubuntu?
<dope> oskude: its alright, i'll just keep tweaking with stuff
<hugh_> mprasodjo, So you can get to the CD boot screen
<hugh_> ?
<javiolo> rahul_ http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<Snow_Shelter> rahul_, have you tried synaptic?
<st_iron> hello
<Snow_Shelter> st_iron: hell
<Snow_Shelter> st_iron: hello*
<javiolo> rahul_ http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_P2P_BitTorrent_Client_.28Azureus.29
<mprasodjo> hugh_, yes now i have cd boot screen using dapper 32 bit server installation cd in my screen
<hugh_> rahul_, it should be under multiverse
<Seveas> javiolo, ubuntuguide is bad
<rahul_> ok thanks....
<michael> well is it posisble to spoof your ip with ubuntu?
<Seveas> michael, sure
<javiolo> Seveas why ?
<michael> woah seriously?
<rahul_> i want to install latest java 1.5..... i downloaded a .bin file...what do i do next?
<Seveas> !ubuntuguide
<Snow_Shelter> rahul_: use synaptic
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is an inaccurate and outdated resource. Please use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<Seveas> rahul_, you throw it away
<Seveas> !java > rahul_
<Snow_Shelter> !synatpic
<ubotu> I know nothing about synatpic
<Snow_Shelter> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<Snow_Shelter> it helps when you spell it right
<javiolo> Seveas thanks
<Pxtl> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Snow_Shelter> rahul_: either use apt-get or synaptic to install things, it will solve dependcies, and you will be able to easily remove the installed items later
<oskude> dope, btw. you could get it atleast to work with "vesa" driver, but that would be 60hz :/
<Snow_Shelter> rahul_: I don't reccomend installing things from other sources unless synaptic doesn't have it
<Pxtl> how do I get xorg to reconfigure itself now that I have installed new drivers?
<sexcopter8000m> i have a dual-boot setup (dapper and xp), is it possible to sort out virus and spyware problems on the xp partition while booted into dapper? are there tools to do this in the repos?
<Hobbsee> sexcopter8000m: no, write support to ntfs is not safe.
<Hobbsee> sexcopter8000m: try booting into windows safe mode, and running an antivirus scan from there
<michael> E: Coudltn Find PackagE??? it says it has done reading pkg list and building dpendcy tree ?????
<oskude> Pxtl, what driver did you install ?
<Snow_Shelter> Pxtl: either manually edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf or use a GUI equiv
<Hobbsee> michael: which package?
<michael> gdesk
<sexcopter8000m> Hobbsee, oh yeah, i forgot about that bit! :s
<michael> can u tell me whats wrong with it?
<Pxtl> glide2-bin
<Hobbsee> !info gdesk
<ubotu> Package gdesk does not exist in dapper
<michael> !info gdesk
<ubotu> Package gdesk does not exist in dapper
<oskude> Pxtl, glide2-bin is a driver ?
<Hobbsee> michael: gdesklets perhaps?
<Pxtl> according to the package information, yes.
<michael> yeh
<hugh_> mprasodjo, if all else fails send an email to the ubuntu-(your native langauge)
<oskude> Pxtl, hmm i read "graphics library for 3Dfx Voodoo based cards" so no driver, just a library...
<michael> what i do now???
<Pxtl> aww carp, my linux n00bishness strikes again.
<Snow_Shelter> Pxtl: that package doesn't exsist on the ubuntu mirrors, unless it just isn't for x86_64
<burepe2> do I have to unmount a drive before I can modifiy it with qtparted?
<Pxtl> It's on universe.
<Snow_Shelter> Pxtl: that's ok, I only started using it a year ago, and now I can do almost anything
<Snow_Shelter> Pxtl: I have universe added, it doesn't show up
<hugh_> michael, what does it way?
<javiolo> any app like freenx? I dont want vnc...
<dope> oskude: i've used the vesa driver i'm still only able to get 640x480
<hugh_> say*
<oskude> dope, damn!
<Snow_Shelter> Pxtl: yep, I have no glide2* package
<michael> Reading package lists... Done
<michael> Building dependency tree... Done
<michael> E: Couldn't find package
<gnomefreak> javiolo: finding packages built for ppc is not easy
<bigfoot1> how can i get japanese input on my pc?
<bigfoot1> !japanese
<gnomefreak> javiolo: other than the main ubuntu packages
<ubotu> I know nothing about japanese
<dope> oskude: yeah bro, a friggin nightmare
<hugh_> michael, gdesklets
<bigfoot1> !japaneseinput
<ubotu> I know nothing about japaneseinput
<javiolo> damn ppc
<michael> yes its gdesklets
<gnomefreak> javiolo: 64bit same way
<burepe2> bigfoot1: you need a japanese channel?
<bigfoot1> burepe2: nope
<dope> oskude: im gonna rummage through my other boxes, maybe snatch the vid card and put it in this box
<michael> sudo apt-get install /home/michael/Desktop/gdesklets_0.35.2-1build1_i386.deb
<oskude> Pxtl, ah you where the one with voodoo2 ? then you need this "xserver-xorg-driver-voodoo" and set "voodoo" as driver...
<bigfoot1> i need to find a way to be able to type in Japanese on my computer
<javiolo> gnomefreak thanks but you know any app like freenx ?
<burepe2> bigfoot are you in gnome?
<Snow_Shelter> javiolo: ppc good! intel bad!
<gnomefreak> javiolo: not for ppc nor 64
<burepe2> bigfoot1: do you have dapper?
<javiolo> snow_shelter not that good...
<bigfoot1> burepe2: yes sire
<hugh_> michael, system>Administration>Synaptic Search:gdesklets then install gdesklets
<mprasodjo> hugh_, thanks... i try
!lilo:*! Hi all. If you can assist with Portuguese <-> English translation, please message me.... thanks!
* gnomefreak brb
<michael> k im in that now whati do
<Pxtl> oskude: ohh.
<burepe2> If you go into the language options and add japanese it will add everything you need
<Snow_Shelter> javiolo: well, speed wise, it sucks (unless you're the happy owner of a G5, which I'm not), but it's a good arch that many other distro's have neglected
<hugh_> mprasodjo, the lists are at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/
<Pxtl> Funny, it set "glide" by default, when there was no "glide" driver.
<Pxtl> Strange.
<bigfoot1> really, burepe2? that's great
<burepe2> bigfoot1: then you can either sign in in japanese or enable the scrim ime because it will be installed
<mprasodjo> hugh_, i will create my report on "trying to install" :D
<bigfoot1> coz i had to do major fiddling with the scim stuff on hoary and breezy
<javiolo> snow_shelter Im on a old macmini...
<burepe2> it is really easy with dapper
<michael> shows nothing
<bigfoot1> burepe2: really?
<bigfoot1> yahoo!!!
<javiolo> snow_shelter and now I have problems finding apps for ppc
<bateau_> ok, so i tried now to install the ATI drivers. but the resolution still is at 1600x1200 :( how can i set i higher?
<Snow_Shelter> javiolo: we've got one of those, good machine
<bigfoot1> so first, i guess i should delete all the japanese-input stuff i intsalled in my pre-dapper days, eh, burepe2?
<hugh_> mprasodjo, try to put as much infomation as possible, every thing that you know has happened and what hasn't
<Snow_Shelter> javiolo: I can't believe the crummy FPS I get in OSX on my PB 15"
<javiolo> snow_shelter Isnt the hd too slow ?
<burepe2> probly doesn't matter
<Sgeo> What happened to menu.s3m from Enigma>
<Sgeo> ?
<Snow_Shelter> javiolo: no, it's fine for us
<boricua> is there a admin/gui to edit grub
<dope> brb
<mprasodjo> hugh_, ok.. i will
<burepe2> Hey I got a busy drive I am trying to modify with qtparted. How do I make it not busy?
<javiolo> snow_shelter wow so I dont know because ubuntu sometimes takes time to load apps...
<boricua> bur[n] er_, umount
<Snow_Shelter> javiolo: SATA is really overrated. I've got a SATA2 drive in this AMD, and I don't notice any difference in performence between IDE and SATA
<michael> What i do now it doesnt find anyhting :-(
<Snow_Shelter> javiolo: how much RAM do you have in the mini?
<bigfoot1> burepe2: just to confirm, i want to keep all my ubuntu in english..
<javiolo> snow_shelter I think 256
<hugh_> mprasodjo, I have just found something that might help you, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto#head-b40f74375e725eb35189a50fbb6f31b5f840fb6e
<Snow_Shelter> javiolo: that's your problem. You're running swap. Put 512, or better, 1GB into it, and it'll become a whole new machine
<Snow_Shelter> javiolo: type 'free' in terminal
<javiolo> snow_shelter one sec
<Snow_Shelter> javiolo: or 'top' and look for how much ram you have
<Snow_Shelter> free will give it to you in bytes
<michael> hugh_ what i do now that it isnt finding anything
<hugh_> mprasodjo, and also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto#head-d7ab5fa687b8fc2eb188fb00a5a9a3f8ddd80735
<hugh_> michael, what do you mean?
<Snow_Shelter> Mem:       1027484     945840      81644          0     135072     386372
<Snow_Shelter> -/+ buffers/cache:     424396     603088
<Snow_Shelter> Swap:      4289312     130640    4158672
<michael> i did search and nothing popus up
<burepe2> bigfoot
<Snow_Shelter> shoot
<mprasodjo> hugh_, i already try it. but the problem is the disk is gone if i'm doing it with installation cd
<Snow_Shelter> javiolo: free gives it to you in KB
<bigfoot1> burepe2: yes?
<hugh_> mprasodjo, try with the email then
<burepe2> bigfoot1: if you enable the japanese it will install the ime and then you can use it inside  english
<michael> wah :(
<burepe2> bigfoot1: just don't log in in Japanese.
<hugh_> michael, you are synaptic?
<michael> yeh i am in that
* Snow_Shelter goes off to fiddle with another computer
<hugh_> michael, go settings>Repositories
<bateau_> i have duo core cpu. doesnt ubuntu support that?
<bigfoot1> burepe2: great!!!
<michael> then what?
<bigfoot1> burepe2: i never saw this change in the changelogs, or in the dapper news, you know what i mean? all i read about is new gnome, new xine, etc.
<hugh_> michael, click edit for Ubuntu 6.06LTS
<mprasodjo> hugh_, i have to go out to find a dinner before continuing this job. thanks for any suggest.
<michael> cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] /
<hugh_> michael, then select the Universe and Multiverse packages
<mprasodjo> hugh_, thanks very much
<hugh_> mprasodjo, that alright
<bigfoot1> burepe2: may i ask how you knew about this news?
<burepe2> I am using qtparted and I am getting "an error happen during ped_file_system_open call" when I try to resize. What should I do?
<burepe2> bigfoot1: I just installed doing that
<burepe2> japanese that its
<michael> downloaing it says
<Sgeo> When I start Ubuntu, EVMS is often slow
<michael> i am on dialup also
<Sgeo> Especially when I end up starting with ide=nodma
<michael> So for the time being how do i spoof my ip??
<hugh_> michael, it might take a while then
<bina> Hi, I think theres somethingup with my GTK library because when i do ./configure it says it cant compile the test program, i have all of the dev libraries installed as far as i can tell.  Is there a way I can reinstall the Libraries without breaking all of my programs?
<michael> ty for help hugh_
<bigfoot1> burepe2: i see. so you were just poking aroudn the menu (prefences) area?
<michael> not that long its moving
<burepe2> no I asked someone how to do it
<michael> :-D
<hugh_> michael, do you really want me to explain how to spoof your IP. It would take ages
<michael> So how do you spoof your ip? anyone here know?
<michael> Yes :D
<michael> Msg me then lol
<bigfoot1> burepe2: I hope  it will allow us to input japanese in non-gnome programs (programs that use kde libraries)
<chamo> hello
<burepe2> just do it and if you have a problem we can tackle it from there
<burepe2> I havn't had a problem
<bigfoot1> bur[n] er_: ok
<Arafangi1n> burepe2: I'd just do it by using libpcap
<bigfoot1> burepe2: ok
<bigfoot1> Arafangi1n: you talking about the same thing?
<burepe2> Arafangi1n: what do you mean??
<Arafangi1n> burepe2: But, sometimes you need explicit OS support, or root access.
<bigfoot1> if so, Arafangi1nwhat is libpcap
<bigfoot1> ?
<hugh_> michael, well there is a very simple type of Ip spoofing with ipmasq
<Arafangi1n> bigfoot1: A very raw networking library ;)
<hugh_> michael, that should do all that you want.
<michael> is this a tool that comes with ubuntu?
<bigfoot1> burepe2: it's instnalled
<XHK> Hi
<bigfoot1> now how do i switch from einglsh to japanese?
<bigfoot1> contorl space doesn't do it
<XHK> How can I mount Windows partions
<bigfoot1> nor Shift space
<hugh_> michael, it really is just NAT firewall but it can hide IP's
<Seveas> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<XHK> Thx
<apf> hi there, i have problemviewing my signgns as iso8859
<apf> but others see them as iso8859
<michael> :-O
<apf> how do I change my irssiclient to "view" them in ubuntu? ;)
<bigfoot1> burepe2: when i rigt click on the keyboard icon, i don't see japansee
<bigfoot1> but in the confirugartions, i see japanese.
<michael> i wanna make my ip look like anything i want e.g my ip s 200.234.234.123 i wanna make it like 255.0.2.4
<XHK> bigfoot1 System>Preferences>Keyboard>Layouts maybe
<michael> or i just wnana hide my ip from being viewd
<hugh_> bigfoot1, or System>Admin>Langauge Support
<bigfoot1> hugh_: yes. i just installed Japanese via that means
<Arafangi1n> michael: You obviously have no clue with networking.
<hugh_> Arafangi1n, thank you for cutting to the point
<michael> Ah i do on windows but i am not using windows anymore
<smoser> anyone know how I can use sawfish in gnome?
<hugh_> bigfoot1, then it should have the default langauge list below the tick boxes
<freezey> with ssh how do i create a user with sudo access
<Arafangi1n> michael: I don't care if you're using Mac OS or OS/2, what you are suggesting is nonsense.
<dope> anyone can help with X stuck @ 640x480
<hugh_> michael, you mean you want to set a static IP?
<michael> nope
<hugh_> michael, then what do you want to do?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@i577*.versanet.de]  by Seveas
<bigfoot1> in RightClick Applet/SCIM setup/IMEEngrine/Global Setup, I see Japanese, but when I left -click of applet only shows English
<michael> I just wanna hide my ip from being viewd in public
<javiolo> michael here ?
<st_iron> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Postfix or here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<pussfeller> !ntfs
<hugh_> bigfoot1, another thought, you can select your langauge on the login screen
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<michael> What?
<hugh_> bigfoot1, just try loging out then back in
<javiolo> michael hide your ip in irc ?
<dope> anyone can help with X stuck @ 640x480 ?
<bina> michael: for browsing etc you can make it harder for people to find your IP using tor, which I think bounces your connection around a load of computers, but I think you can still find out your original IP if you try hard enough
<bigfoot1> hugh_: ok
<michael> finally the syunapic thing is done
<Arafangi1n> michael: What you are suggesting just absolutely doesn't make sense, and I have actually read the IP and TCP/IP protocol definition.
<bigfoot1> i'll do that now.
<bigfoot1> i'll be back
<javiolo> michael try tor
<michael> k
<Arafangi1n> michael: Are you referring to using IPS/IPX (Or whatever) in windows isntead of TCP/IP?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@i577BD2AB.versanet.de *!*@p54ADFE1A.dip.t-dialin.net *!*@p54943A83.dip0.t-ipconnect.de *!*@p54B4FEEA.dip.t-dialin.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@p54943506.dip0.t-ipconnect.de *!*@dsl-dynamic-62-69-34-14.surfdsl.murphx.net *!*@i577BF594.versanet.de *!*@i577BC5DE.versanet.de]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@dyn-83-157-186-215.ppp.tiscali.fr *!*@dyn-83-157-144-186.ppp.tiscali.fr *!*@ACBD9F8E.ipt.aol.com]  by Seveas
<smoser> no one has any ideas, or any RTFM pointers regarding setting sawfish as the gnome window manager
<michael> tcp/ip
<javiolo> michael http://tor.eff.org/
* mode/#ubuntu [-b neoxan*!*@*]  by Seveas
<michael> k thakns jav
<pussfeller> i don't think they can trace you on TOR without alot of court orders
<michael> lmao
<Arafangi1n> pussfeller: If done right, they probably can't trace you even then.
<javiolo> one question I have using tor
<dope> i just installed Dapper, and i cant get out of 640x480 resolution, any help?
<javiolo> is that everything you do is insecure ?
<errpast-wc> Is there an easy to use pptp client ?
<Seveas> !resolution > dope
<michael> does it bounc ur connection when ur downloading form like download.com?
<michael> or any sites
<dope> hrm, ok
<dope> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<michael> Jav do i download the debian one im on ubuntu
<hugh_> michael, it bounces you around between lots of machines on the internet
<hugh_> makeing you almost impossible to trace
<bina> michael: I think you can just apt-get install tor
<pussfeller> if even one of those machines doesn't keep logs, then you can't be tracked
<poje> michael: it will slow down your connection because of the anonymizing
<power1> Hey all, I am having a problem booting a second hard drive with grub> I have put in a seperate physical disk with windows xp installed, its connected to the onboard ide ite8212 raid controller on the motherboard. If I boot into linux i see the drive is detected as /dev/hde but no matter what grub options i use or what mapping i use it just says no drive found.......any ideas...am I wasting my time with this one?
<michael> :-O
<Arafangi1n> michael: Why do you want to hide your IP anyway?
<salah> any ideas how to make a vcd with Linux?
<bigfoot1> scim still doesn't work
<nvictor> comment je trouve un fichier sur mon ordi ?
<michael> idk i dont like ppl viewing my ip
<bigfoot1> by the way, i logged in without changing the language
<javiolo> michael you can get it from synaptic
<pussfeller> well, i suppose the ISP might keep logs and they could back track that way
<hugh_> bigfoot1, damn
<bigfoot1> so i'm still in englism
<nvictor> J'ai fait locate, je trouve pas
<nvictor> J'ai fait find, je ne trouve pas non plus
<javiolo> !fr
<Arafangi1n> michael: So, what's wrong with that?
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<rpedro_> !fr
<bigfoot1> 
<hugh_> michael, if you are on dail-up your IP changes every time you log on
<nvictor> ah ok
<nvictor> sorry
<michael> Yeh im chaning dialup soon
<michael> adsl2+
<bigfoot1> it kind of works
<hugh_> bigfoot1, what isn't working?
<michael> brb 1 sec
<bigfoot1> well, hugh, several things. For one, i can't change the layout with the keyboard shortcut. i have to click the applet
<burepe2> I can't resize my drive. Help.Qtparted and gparted won't work.
<bigfoot1> hugh_: 2nd problem. i can't type in japanese in opera, though i can type in Japanese in gnome programs
<burepe2> hmm
<hugh_> bigfoot1, in Langauge Support what does it say your default langauge
<hugh_> is
<st_iron> !webmail
<ubotu> I know nothing about webmail
<st_iron> !mailadmin
<ubotu> I know nothing about mailadmin
<michael> back
<salah> !vcd
<ubotu> I know nothing about vcd
<XHK> When I try to open windows partion in media/hda1, it says I don't have permission. : S
<michael> i been thinking of hosting a server of some sort lol
<salah> oh, is it really that hard
<michael> What can u do with a 24mb connection?
<bigfoot1> hugh_: it says "English (United states of america)".
<bigfoot1> actually i set it to that
<st_iron> XHK: try it with sudo
<bigfoot1> i set it to that after i intalled Jap language support, and before i logged out and logged in
<hugh_> bigfoot1, if you want to type in Japanese then I think you would have to set it to Japanese
<jrib> XHK: how did you mount it?
<javiolo> snow_shelter u still there ?
<bigfoot1> hugh_: but that will make my whole desktop into japanese, won't it?
<XHK> jrib with a script, got from wiki
<st_iron> XHK, is it a windows partition?
<bigfoot1> hugh_: and actually, i *can* type in japanese
<poje> michael: what is a 24mb connection?
<XHK> st_iron: yeah
<hugh_> bigfoot1, what do you want to do?
<jrib> XHK: if you read below the wiki it will explain how to setup the proper permissions by editing /etc/fstab
<bigfoot1> here's problem one again: "For one, i can't change the layout with the keyboard shortcut. i have to click the applet"
<jrib> ubotu: tell XHK about ntfs
<michael> 24Mbit Connection
<XHK> jrib: oh ok thx
<hugh_> michael, you can't host a server if your IP is "hidden"
<bigfoot1> i want to be able to switch from English to Japanese and vice versa using a keyboard shortcut (Control + Space, OR Shift + Space, or anytnhing).
<st_iron> XHK, sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<michael> yeh i know that
<poje> michael: ah - you can do a lot with that, but how are you going to pay for it? ;d
<michael> :D
<bigfoot1> hugh_: another thing i want to do: be able to type in japanese in opera
<michael> what can u do with a 24mb connection tho
<hugh_> bigfoot1, you want to type in Japanese but you want the Desktop to be in English?
<michael> My brother
<XHK> st_iron:  ok ty, ill try it
<poje> michael: pretty much whatever you are thinking
<michael> :-) its only
<bigfoot1> hugh_: yes
<michael> 110 a month
<michael> aus dollars
<bigfoot1> hugh_: i'm in japan, but ain't a japanese person
<michael> And whats that i have a iq of a melon
<XHK> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<hugh_> bigfoot1, ,:). I havn't heard someone wanting to do that before
<XHK> mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /media/windows/ busy
<XHK> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda1 is mounted on /tmp/disks-conf-hda1
<michael> im downloading n installing the gdesklets once its done where it is located
<bigfoot1> hugh_: what? you have'nt?
<OneSeventeen> are there any cool widget engines for Ubuntu Linux?  (that are easy to code for... much unlike gdesklets?)
<st_iron> XHK, than it is mounted on /tmp/disks-conf-hda1
<hugh_> bigfoot1, guess there would be someway xorg.conf might help... hold on a tick
<bigfoot1> surely there are other native English speakers who want to type in a foreign language
<XHK> st_iron: I checked it and I dont have permission to there neither
<bigfoot1> hugh_: ok. i'll be right here. thanks
<poje> bigfoot1: I doubt you are alone
<st_iron> XHK, try umount it and mont with "-t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222"
<st_iron> *mount
<XHK> ok'
<bigfoot1> hugh_: just want you to know that before ,in my pre-dapper days, i was able to switch back and forth using keyboard shortucts, and i was sometimes able to type in japanes into opera.
<hugh_> bigfoot1, what is the two-letter code for Japan
<bigfoot1> poje: you think so?
<bigfoot1> hugh_: jp
<afflux> morgen
<bigfoot1> poje: i 'm still thinking of what you wrote. So you think I'm alone? Or you think others have the same situation as me?
<MarcN> Anyone using dual head system? (ATI)? 2 heads work great, but doesn't fall back to single head properly.
<javiolo> is it possible to resize swap without losing anything ?
<poje> bigfoot1: I personally know of one person who could benefit from your solution
<poje> bigfoot1: so I think there are others like you
<bigfoot1> poje: i see
<paradizelost> hey all, i'm trying to install ubuntu center, but on the install screen, it just says "connecting to database"
<poje> Ight I'll brb
<hugh_> bigfoot1, I know you can, I think that they have just removed the keyboard shortcuts in Dapper
<bigfoot1> oh now i can switch back and forth
<bigfoot1> hugh_: it works now
<hugh_> yay :D
<bigfoot1> and i don't think i made any changes in the scim setup, or maybe i did while i was waitittg
<bigfoot1> hugh_: but how can i type in japanese in opera?
<bigfoot1> before i was able to, but only sometimes
<javiolo> is it possible to resize swap without losing anything ?
<killaz> anyone any idea how I can convert .cdr files to .svg?
<XHK> st_iron: sudo umount /media/windows ? or which is the command?
<hugh_> killaz, is cdr opened by inkscape?
<paradizelost> hey all, i'm trying to install ubuntu center, but on the install screen, it just says "connecting to database"
<killaz> hugh_, well I tried but it looks like it cant...
<johnZay> how do I steal space from my ntfs partition and give it to Ubuntu withoout wiping any files?
<michael> Whats unbuntu centre
<paradizelost> !ubuntucetner
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubuntucetner
<paradizelost> !ubuntucenter
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubuntucenter
<michael> !ubuntucentre
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubuntucentre
<hugh_> michael, look at the Ubuntu wiki (wiki.ubuntu.com) before you ask a question
<michael> ah k
<bina> if I'm using KDE, do I need ubuntu-desktop installed?
<tritium> bina: nope
<st_iron> XHK, sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222 if you wish to mount the win partition to the /media/windows directory
<bina> tritium: phew :) thanks
<tritium> bina: you should have kubuntu-desktop instead
<hugh_> killaz, do a search in synaptic for cdr and see if there are any programs
<johnZay> how do I steal space from my ntfs partition and give it to my Ubuntu without wiping any files?
<michael> k i installed the gdesklets thing where is it located now :-S
<paradizelost> johnZay: do a resize w/ either partition magic or gparted
<st_iron> johnZay, gparted
<hugh_> michael, right click on the panel
<killaz> hugh_, I will
<bina> tritium: i do i think.  its just i tried to install gaim beta 3 though apt and apt got rid of ubuntu-desktop :S
<javiolo> johnzay gparted
<orbin> michael: apps >accessories
<st_iron> bye all
<tritium> bina: from what repository?
<michael> i c  thanks
<hugh_> michael, ignore me and pay attention to orbin
<bigfoot1> hugh_: thanks for your time
<richee> tritium: Do u want to install gaim
<hugh_> bigfoot1, it's a pleasure
<tritium> richee: no, I'm curious if he's using a 3rd party repo
<bina> tritium: oh actually it was dpkg i used first but then it failed due to a dep so i had to do apt-get -f install, which got rid of it
<XHK> st_iron: Ok i somehow unmounted it and mounted it back and now it works, but will it be there every time I startup?
<richee> tritium: who ?
<michael> Where do i get gdesklet shells
<bina> tritium: http://mighmos.org/packages.php thats where i got the file from
<richee> U can install tons of things with automatix
<tritium> richee: bina
<rohan> anyone recd. the shipit cd already ?
<richee> hi bina nice name
<tritium> richee: gaim is installed by default
<orbin> michael: shells?
<richee> I am talking about gaim beta 2
<tritium> richee: and I highly recommend easyubuntu over automatix
<richee> ok
<hugh_> rohan, does anyone live in the isle of man?
<bina> richee: thanks :)
<michael> Im in gDesklets Shell
<rohan> hugh_: no idea :S
<tritium> bina: okay, that's not an official repo, as you're probably aware
<rohan> i had ordered one cd each of all 3, and its sent to the company on 24 of last month, now i only wish i had it sooner, so my exhibition of sorts i am holding can go smooth :)
<bina> tritium: yeah, i was going to build it myself but somethings up with my GTK, which causes some kind of syntax error when configure tries to build the test program
<hugh_> rohan, no, the only people who would have recieved it so far would be those who live in the isle of man or maybe England
<tritium> bina: you have the proper -dev libraries instaleld?
<tritium> installed even
<rohan> hugh_: oh, ok .. i want to see how the enterprize ready cd looks like, too :)
<michael> Orbin what i do to add the temp of my pc n that to the desktop
<paradizelost> hey all, i'm trying to install ubuntu center, but on the install screen, it just says "connecting to database"
<bina> tritium: yeah i think so, apt-get install libgtk-dev and such kept saying that its the newest version
<richee> paradizelost: what's ubuntu centre ?
<johnZay> ok I'm in Gparted.....  What do i do now to steal the space and give it to Ubuntu?
<killaz> hugh_, no luck.. only cdr cdroms stuff.... :S
<paradizelost> richee: at least google it
<XHK> How can I delete files in terminal?
<hugh_> XHK rm
<XHK> ok
<XHK> ty
<orbin> michael: there's gdesklets in there that do that, just try enabling a few and look for it
<tritium> paradizelost: which package did you install?  Is it from an edgy repo?
<michael> theres no enable button lol
<richee> how do I install ubuntu centre
<jrib> XHK: to have your windows drive stay like that on startup, you should edit /etc/fstab
<boricua> !info desktop
<ubotu> Package desktop does not exist in dapper
<boricua> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop: Kubuntu desktop system. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.85 (dapper), package size 11 kB, installed size 40 kB
<michael> o i c
<paradizelost> tritium: it's the .deb from their site.  it works on a desktop install, but the one its not working on is an ubuntu-server install
<paradizelost> tritium: and i followed the instructions as far as the other packages are concerned
<javiolo> hi
<johnZay> How can I resize my ext3 partition if it's being used?
<paradizelost> johnZay: you cant
<javiolo> I want to resize my swap, Ive downloaded gparted, how can I do it ?
<paradizelost> johnZay: it MUST be unmounted
<johnZay> so how would I got about resizing it?
<hugh_> johnZay, do you have another OS installed
<johnZay> bindows
<soccio> hi
<hugh_> johnZay, you coild do it from there
<johnZay> could I use a live cd?
<boricua> !info opera
<ubotu> Package opera does not exist in dapper
<boricua> suprise ubuntu does not have an opera pkg  opera seems like a very good browser
<johnZay> does the ubuntu desktop cd have gparted?
<hugh_> boricua, opera is propitary
<paradizelost> johnZay: yes
<soccio> is there anybody having problem mounting cdrom in Dapper after last update?
<hugh_> boricua, it is not Free or Open Source Software
<johnZay> thanks
<boricua> hugh_: i see
<johnZay> I gues I shall be back later :-)
<javiolo> I want to resize my swap, Ive downloaded gparted, how can I do it ?
<hugh_> javiolo, click and drag
<javiolo> hugh_ they are locked...
<paradizelost> javiolo: you will need to unmount the swap partition with swapoff /dev/hd##
<soccio> javiolo, you have to restart ubuntu adding the "noswap" option at the boot.
<boricua> javiolo: if you umount and it does not work try a live-cd and then do the resizing
<javiolo> boricua ok thanks
<javiolo> boricua the ubuntu live cd will work ?
<hugh_> javiolo, yes
<boricua> i was not able to resize a ext3 partition myself i tried both options and it failed so i did a clean install
<XHK> How can I remove directories, rm doesn't seem to work
<michael> i installed tor where is it located now?
* xota re!
<boricua> XHK, rm -rf
<Hobbsee> rm -r
<XHK> ty Ill try
<yacc> rm -Ri /
<michael> Where is tor located?
<hugh_> XHK, or just rm -R
<neutrinomass> ubotu, tell boricua about opera
<neutrinomass> boricua: Maybe that will be of some use ...
<XHK> hugh_ whats the difference : P
<michael> hugh_ can u please tell me wher tor is located?
<hugh_> michael, sudo apt-get install tor
<michael> k
<michael> says its already installed
<michael> but idk how to find it
* uber_mort is away: I'm busy
<hugh_> XHK, have a look at rm --help
* uber_mort is away: class
<neutrinomass> uber_mort: Please stop the away messages ....
<orbin> michael: dpkg -L <package>
<michael> i got it from synatic thing
<michael> synaptic
* orbin nods ok
<hugh_> micheal try typing 'tor' into the reminal
<michael> lol
<hugh_> terminal*
<michael> did that already
<hugh_> and ...?
<michael> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<michael> more stuff
<michael> but when i type tor byitself in termanl shows this stuff
<hugh_> michael, is it more the four lines?
<DrShade> Can anybody tell me why my ntfs drive is being mapped to /tmp/disks-conf-hda1 and more important why is it being mapped without an fstab entry?
<michael> ii  tor                 0.1.0.15-1ubuntu1   anonymizing overlay network for TCP
<michael> yea
<hugh_> michael, then it is working
<hugh_> it's done
<michael> ? what
<michael> not activate button
<michael> no*
<michael> how can i test it?
<tritium> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<[Finn] > i'm really new at this, i just installed ubuntu yesterday, i dont understand how to install these "tarballs"
<michael>  anonymity.
<michael> Jul 02 12:18:43.055 [warn]  /var/lib/tor is not owned by this UID (1000). You must fix this to proceed.
<michael> Jul 02 12:18:43.060 [err]  options_act(): Couldn't access/create private data directory /var/lib/tor
<michael> Jul 02 12:18:43.060 [err]  init_from_config(): Acting on config options left us in a broken state. Dying
<michael> :(
<hugh_> michael open Network Tools
* uber_mort is back (gone 00:05:29)
<NoUse> DrShade try the script ubotu is about to send you
<NoUse> !tell DrShade about ntfs
<orbin> [Finn] : what are you trying to do?
<hugh_> michael, and use traceroute to google
<michael> Loacted at?
<michael> where is network tools loacted
<[Finn] > orbin, i'm trying to install wifidrivers for my laptop
<NoUse> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<NoUse> DrShade ^^^
<michael> k
<michael> i found
<hugh_> k
<hugh_> good
<michael> what i put in network address
<michael> google.com
<hugh_> michael, good
<michael> it shows some ips
<orbin> [Finn] : are you certain you need to install the drivers this way?
<michael> Whats this doing hugh_?
<michael> k its finished
<hugh_> it is showing the route that the packets take to get to google
<[Finn] > orbin, i'm quite sure, i've seen the same problem on a few forums and it seems like this is what i need
<michael> now what?
<hugh_> michael, if it comes up with lots of IP address then it is working
<DrShade> NoUse, I have read through that, but it isn't helping me understand why my ntfs partition is currently mounted to /tmp/* with no fstab entry?
<[Finn] > orbin, or is there another way?
<michael> 9
<NoUse> DrShade its not mapped to /tmp, its /dev/hda1
<michael> hugh_ whats my ip?
<michael> show me what it shows u
<hugh_> no idea
<michael> omfg
<NoUse> DrShade the /tmp whatever is what the icon is label and I don't know why that is
<michael> stills ame ip
<DrShade> NoUse, this is the last line in the output of the mount command: /dev/hda1 on /tmp/disks-conf-hda1 type ntfs (rw)
<orbin> [Finn] : have you checked this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported ?
<michael> whats this then Jul 02 12:18:43.055 [warn]  /var/lib/tor is not owned by this UID (1000). You must fix this to proceed.
<NoUse> DrShade gnome probably mounted it there
<jacquesmerde> is it possible to mount my ext3 fs/partition from my windows partition?
<Kibou> jacquesmerde: yes
<NoUse> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Frogzoo> who can suggest how to pass the -a option to zope at startup to restrict the binding IPs ?
<DrShade> NoUse, well, won't there be problems if Gnome wants to mount it there and I say to mount it elsewhere, say through fstab? ;)
<NoUse> DrShade if it finds it in fstab it probably will use the mount point defined there
<michael> well?
<jacquesmerde> that fs-driver stuff all says ext2....at least it provides support for nostalgia
<krazykit> jacquesmerde: ext3 is ext2, just with a journal
<soccio> Is there anybody having problems in automatic mount of cdroms after last update of gnomevfs?
<krazykit> jacquesmerde: which means you can mount ext3 partitions as ext2 without problems.
<jacquesmerde> eeeeeeeexcellent
<dr_willis> ext3/2 basics there. :P
<dr_willis> we talking about that let XP read ext2 stuff?
<krazykit> i've used that fs-driver for reading just fine, i've never tried writing with it though.
<dr_willis> krazykit,  ive used it all the time.. just a few little issues here and there.
<krazykit> issues like...?
<jacquesmerde> i only want to read. i'm a lover not a fighter. i'm a reader not a writer
<krazykit> jacquesmerde: ah, then you should have no problems.
<dr_willis> some file names under linux - really freak out windows.. (things with : in the names) and issues with soft links
<krazykit> now, that reiserfs driver for windows gave me blue screens all the time.
<krazykit> but then, all my windows info is a year and a half out of date :-P
<dr_willis> ive not heard much good about reiserfs under linux  either. :)
<jacquesmerde> i'm assuming that if i want to share a certain batch of files between my windows and linux partitions, i best give the files their own partitions? fat32 would be best, yeah?
<krazykit> yeah, fat32 is the best supported, anyway
<MarcN> I find that I can sync my palm pilot once before the ttyUSB device goes away.  The only recovery I've found is to reboot.  Any ideas?
<dr_willis> also depends on the size of the files and your hd space needs.
<Frogzoo> jacquesmerde: that's debatable - you might do best with ext2/3 using ext2fs
<Frogzoo> !ext2fs
<hugh_> jacquesmerde, there is Windows support for ext2/3
<ubotu> I know nothing about ext2fs
<Frogzoo> !winext2
<ubotu> I know nothing about winext2
<krazykit> we sent him the link already
<hugh_> ext2fs is a windows program
<jacquesmerde> !blah blah
<ubotu> I know nothing about blah blah
<hugh_> stop that
<pussfeller> theres a fuse module for ntfs that works well
<jacquesmerde> !myself i am but a bot
<ubotu> I know nothing about myself i am but a bot
<dr_willis> http://www.fs-driver.org/faq.html
<DrShade> NoUse, hmm, I went into Device Manager and there is a key for the hard-drive named "mount.mount_point" which has the /tmp/* entry, should I try and change that to something sane like /media/win ?
<krazykit> jacquesmerde: stop abusing the bot, man
<pussfeller> havent used it in fuse but as captive ntfs it was fine
<pussfeller> read/write
<DrShade> Err, make that "volume.mount_point"
<NoUse> DrShade I'd use /media/win
<dfgas> what is the mac channel?
<DrShade> NoUse, it won't let me change it :( I type the change in and click anywhere and it goes back to that dangid /tmp/disks-conf-hda1
<NoUse> DrShade I don't know
<Frogzoo> pussfeller: there's no good reason to use an unproven NTFS if you can use the windows ext2 driver
<NoUse> DrShade you might have to unmount it before you can change it
<pussfeller> Frogzoo, im talking in linux, not windows
<pussfeller> and afiak, the windows utility that allows you to mount ext2 drives is buggy, at my last check of it
<michael> damn tor isnt workin
<ubunewbie> hello. i have a proxy problem with synaptic.
<pussfeller> ext2explorer works well tho
<NoUse> pussfeller I use it no prob, fs-driver.org that is
<Frogzoo> pussfeller: sure, but then your data would be better off on ext3, not ntfs
<OneSeventeen> I just ran updates and rebooted, and now I can't get my VMWare server Console to come up...  any tips?
<NoUse> OneSeventeen you need to rerun vmware-config.pl
<pussfeller> yeah ext3 is better than ntfs
<OneSeventeen> NoUse: thanks!
<ubunewbie> synaptic says it can't reach the repository indexes because "could not connect to localhost:4001 9127.0.0.1). - connection refused."  f course I recognize that this means I haven't successfully installed the proxies I tried to put in. How can I eradicate them - at least until I become smarter - and go back to a direct connection for synaptic? Firefox still works fine.
<billybennett> how do I install a deb file through terminal
<billybennett> ?
<thefish> billybennett: dpkg -i whatever.deb
<chrisvio> sudo dpkg -i package_file.deb
<thefish> ^ remember sudo ;)
<billybennett> thanks thefish, chrisvio
<hugh_> ubunewbie, Firefox would have it's own proxy settings
<NoUse> ubunewbie synaptics network config is in Settings -> Preferences from inside synaptic
<hugh_> ubunewbie, have you changed the proxy settings under 'Network Proxy'
<ubunewbie> Nouse: synaptic/preferences/network still says "direct connection to the internet."  No proxies are enabled there.
<whyami> what reads djvu format besides evince? Evince keeps crashing on me....
<NoUse> ubunewbie what about gnomes network proxy settings?
<ubunewbie> nouse: how do i get to that?
<NoUse> ubuntulog System->Prefs
<a|K|a> can you easily upgrade the kernal for ubuntu?
<ubunewbie> um, where is ubuntulog.  sorry for stupidity
<NoUse> a|K|a to one that is not in synaptic?
<NoUse> ubunewbie ubuntulog?
<a|K|a> i AM NEWBERT...
<a|K|a> err sorry caps
<a|K|a> I didn't know you could upgrade that way
<a|K|a> that is really easy
<ubunewbie> your previous message said "ubuntulog System-> Prefs"
<IronMask|GT3A-sp> \nick IronMask|GT3
<nicholaspaul> anyone with experience installing ubuntu on an old world Mac? (G3)
<gnomefreak> IronMask|GT3A-sp: try without the space in front
<NoUse> ubunewbie oh oops, tab complete
<gdb> Is it possible to see every installed package that came from Universe or Multiverse only?
<gnomefreak> there u go ;)
<NoUse> ubunewbie just System->Prefs
<gnomefreak> gdb: package.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> packages.ubuntu.com
<hugh_> gdb all packages that are installed should show up
<gdb> gnomefreak: Ah, so dpkg isn't able to tell which repository a package came from?
<IronMask|GT3> lol gnomefreak... too drunk... wrong slash
<gdb> hugh_: Yes, I understand that, that's the problem.
<stgraber> nicholaspaul: I did that some times ago, if I can help you
<nicholaspaul> nalioth: hey. i'm having trouble with terminal commands. Can I chmod ?i'm installing ubuntu, got to the terminal with ALT-F2 but can't copy...
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> gdb: i think it is but not sure what the syntax is
<nicholaspaul> sure stgraber - ALT F2 gets me a terminal - is that a linux terminal or OS9?
<NoUse> nicholaspaul where are you trying to copy to?
<pepster> is there a seamonkey .deb for dapper?
<hugh_> gdb, so just look down the list and see if ubuntu-base is installed
<ubunewbie> nouse: so system->prefs->network settings->Ethernet Connection (?)
<nicholaspaul> NoUse: trying to copy kernel files to hfs/System but it says 'Read Only'
<NoUse> ubunewbie
<NoUse> ubunewbie no
<gdb> hugh_: You're not understanding what I'm asking, I don't believe.
<NoUse> ubunewbie System->Prefs->Network Proxy
<hugh_> gdb, what are you asking?
<irbdavid> hiya, can someone point me in the right direction to set up a 1680x1050 monitor?
<NoUse> nicholaspaul you need to mount it read/write probably
<gdb> hugh_: I want to get a listing, from my system, of *only* those packages that came from the Universe and Mutiverse repositories, nothing else.  A listing *only* of *installed* packages that came *only* from Universe or Multiverse.
<ubunewbie> NoUse:  system->Prefs->Network Proxy still says "direct internet connection" which sort of surprises me.
<DrShade> NoUse, well, still not sure why /tmp/* was chosen by Gnome to mount my ntfs drive, but, I unmounted it, added the relative fstab entry, mounted all and there it is in /media/win - oh well, just hope it will hold up after system restarts whenever!
<nicholaspaul> NoUse: aaah..the command i used was 'mount /dev/hda8 hfs -t hfs'
<NoUse> ubunewbie well that did you change when you set up the proxy?
<hugh_> gdb, go to the custom tab on synaptic
<pepster> anyone knows where to get seamonkey .deb for dapper? or a repository containing one?
<gdb> hugh_: That's the Add/Remove Applications off the main menu?
<hugh_> gdb, no, it's in System > Administration
<ubunewbie> nouse:all i did was install anon-proxy and privoxy.  then no luck.  and now i uninstalled them.  still no luck
<hugh_> gdb, once open, then in the bottom left-hand corner there is custom
<gdb> hugh_: Yes, I see that.
<hugh_> click on it
<gdb> got it
<ubunewbie> maybe i need to reinstall. . .
<nicholaspaul> NoUse: how do i add r/w to mount /dev/hda8 hfs -t hfs ?
<hugh_> then go to the menu up top and select settings
<hugh_> then filters
<gdb> ok
<NoUse> nicholaspaul add -o rw
<nicholaspaul> NoUse: Thanks !!
<NoUse> ubunewbie search the forms for those packages
<NoUse> ubunewbie I'm sure someone else has come across this
<george_looney> !tell george_looney about java
<hugh_> gdb, new filter, then select the tab Section and then select all of the sections that you want included
<ubunewbie> yeah, i looked, maybe i have to look deeper.  just seems this should be something obvious, because clearly synaptic is trying to go through a proxy, so it must have its proxy settings somewhere
<irbdavid> hi how do i set up a widescreen monitor?
<gdb> hugh_: ah, right on!  I see what it's doing now.
<NoUse> ubunewbie have you logged out and then back in since removing the software?
<gdb> hugh_: thank  you!
<hugh_> irbdavid, do you have all of it's specs (horizontal sync, vertical refresh, acctual size in mm)
<DrShade> Cheers all.
<irbdavid> could probably find them out hugh_
<Semaphore> http://impurity.org/~stalyn/fuxed.png --> that is what happens with the new fglrx drivers
<Semaphore> but i can get it sort of visible changing modelines
<hugh_> irbdavid, then 'sudo gedit (or your favorite editor) /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<burepe2> what ways are there to make a cd boot . I can't find boot order in the bios
<Stormx2> hi everyone!!
<pepster> when I start X with the external monitor connected, X comes up in 640x480 0n my 1680x1050 laptop LCD. fun
<hugh_> irbdavid, create a backup ('sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak')
<gdb> hugh_: I'd like to thank you for your help with that.  That allowed me to back out to only the "Supported" software.  Thanks again!
<Stormx2> pepster reconfigure your X server?
<hugh_> gdb, it's a pleasure
<hugh_> :)
<__2> Someone know a way to load metacity for a specific application instead of using it for a whole display?
<hugh_> irbdavid, then scroll down to the monitor section
<pepster> tried various times, only xorg.conf that works with an external monitor is the one I had from breezy, and that works only sos so
<irbdavid> uh huh
<dooglus> ubunewbie: what do you see if you run "env | grep -i proxy" in a terminal?
<Stormx2> pepster: Try using the wizard?
<Stormx2> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Stormx2> oh hold on
<Stormx2> hmm
<pepster> which wizard?
<neutrinomass> Why is gnome-screensaver running at all times ?
<HellDragon> ctrl+alt+backspace works too.
<Stormx2> I'm trying to remember ;)
<Stormx2> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorgpepste
<Stormx2> Ack
<hugh_> irbdavid, it should have 	HorizSync and 	VertRefresh there
<pepster> I am usign the ati drivers. the card is ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon Mobility X600 (M24)
<Stormx2> pepster: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dooglus> neutrinomass: what would you want it to do?
<Stormx2> Trying to eat ice lolly and IRC at same time ^_^
<irbdavid> hugh_: yep
<pepster> xserver-xorgpepste????
<neutrinomass> dooglus: Only run when I want a screensaver displayed?
<Sgeo> Bye all. Be back later
<hugh_> irbdavid, now write down this command onto a piece of paper just incase 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<dooglus> neutrinomass: maybe we could have a separate process called "gnome-screensaver-runner" which would wait for you to be idle and then run gnome-screensaver?
<ikken> I installed Xfce and now "Lock Screen" won't do anything - what do I do?
<dooglus> neutrinomass: but then you would complain that gnome-screensaver-runner was always running I guess.  so maybe we could make a gnome-screensaver-runner-runner which would - no, wait, that's just silly.
<jacquesmerde> ikken: i think xfce's lock screen requires a screensaver  like xscreensaver
<pepster> synaptic does not show any xserver-xorgpepste
<hugh_> irbdavid, then edit those so they are the same as your monitors. Then scroll down a bit more to the screen section.
<neutrinomass> dooglus: Exactly my thought...
<irbdavid> okay
<Semaphore> i think there is a problem
<Semaphore> with the latest ati drivers
<jacquesmerde> how do i reformat a cdrw?
<neutrinomass> dooglus: Well, I'm taking a look at Gnome memory usage and I noticed gnome-screensaver at 1.1%
<dooglus> neutrinomass: so how is gnome-screensaver supposed to know when to start running?
<ikken> jacquesmerde: no, I mean the Lock Screen in GNOME - that's not working - I uninstalled Xfce because I thought it caused the problem
<Semaphore> with regards to 1680x1050 resolutions
<Semaphore> i cant seem to get the modelines correct for my monitor
<Semaphore> even thou it has worked for other cards
<jacquesmerde> ikken: in that case, i'm out of my depth. good luck!
<hugh_> irbdavid,  then under Depth 24 on the next line add the native resolution for your screen
<hugh_> eg 2048x768
<hugh_> or what ever
<neutrinomass> dooglus: Not sure how to interpret the memory readings, its quite an art in itself. I was thinking 1. Make it more lightweight while waiting for activation or 2. Put it in a lightweight wrapper ...
<dooglus> neutrinomass: it's almost certainly swapped out, taking zero memory, most of the time
<irbdavid> right
<ubunewbie> dooglus: sorry i had stepped away for a minute.  when i do "env L grep -i proxy" i get
<ubunewbie> http_proxy=http://localhost:4001
<ubunewbie> HTTP_PROXY=http://localhost:4001
<ubunewbie> . . .and those are exactly the proxies that synaptic is going through and failing to get through
<NoUse> ubunewbie go to a terminal and run 'env | grep -i proxy'
<Stormx2> Uh oh, I'm not getting any sound :(
<dooglus> ubunewbie: that's why it's using a proxy then.
<NoUse> ubunewbie always one step ahead :-)
<neutrinomass> dooglus: Agreed. But reducing memory usage wouldn't hurt (I'm only looking into this because I hate the fact that I can't get a modern Linux running on my P100 :P )
<hugh_> irbdavid, now save and restart x (ctrl-alt-bksp)
<ikken> does anyone know why installing Xfce would cause problems on GNOME - I can't get the screensaver to work on gnome. gnome-screensaver crashes the panel.
<ubunewbie> okay, how do i kill it?
<pepster> the ati drivers work find for the LCD 1680x1050, it is the external 1680x1050 monitor it barf on
<pepster> the ati drivers work finn for the LCD laptop screen 1680x1050, it is the external 1680x1050 monitor it barf on
<NoUse> ubunewbie 'grep -i proxy /etc/*'
<Semaphore> they dont work properly with radeon 9200 pro mobility
<NoUse> ubunewbie see where its being set
<dooglus> ubunewbie: I think NoUse means "grep -i proxy /etc/init.d/*"
<Stormx2> Ack my sound is the broken :(
<pepster> anyone here runs the fglrx ones?
<NoUse> dooglus no I don't
<Semaphore> pepster yes those are the ones im trying too
<irbdavid> okey dokey
<Semaphore> i get flgrx running with screen distortion
<ikken> ok, I think I've got an idea - completely removing gnome-screensaver, and then reinstalling it - would this mess up anything?
<irbdavid> i'll give that a go.  cheers
<NoUse> ubunewbie you removed all those proxy apps you installed right?
<neutrinomass> dooglus: Although I have to admit that it doesn't look half as simple as I had thought it to be ...
<Semaphore> what dont understand friend has older radeon card 9000
<Semaphore> and his works fine
<Semaphore> but craps on mine
<neutrinomass> ikken: Highly unlikely that it will ...
<hugh_> irbdavid, good luck
<Stormx2> Ima reboot :(
<irbdavid> taa
<pepster> on the external monitor, it seem to get either the resolution or refresh rate wrong, since it looks horrible, and it looked fine on breezy
<ubunewbie> yes i removed the proxy aps
<Semaphore> no idea
<Semaphore> gonna use something else later
<NoUse> ubunewbie check /etc/profile and /etc/bash.bashrc to see if its being set ther
<FeeR^> anyone able to get fancontrol/pwmconfig to work?  i've got fans running at full blast for no reason
<Tommy2k4> you all checked out opera9 final?
<webguy> i have a cron script that wgets a php page ... when the cron runs i get an error "Unsupported scheme"  - any suggestions?
<dooglus> webguy: is it an https:// URL?
<webguy> no just a normal php script that i wrote
<ubunewbie> hold on will give the pastebin url in a sec
<Nux31> how do I run updates under Terminal ?
<Ng> Nux31: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<h34rtburn> why are wireless connections so damn hard to set up....
<dooglus> Nux31: sudo bash -c "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade"
<hugh_> h34rtburn, just are
<NoUse> h34rtburn mostly because companies don't give us the specs to their cards
<Nux31> okay thanks
<webguy> any ideas?
<h34rtburn> hmm..that's just great..
<dooglus> webguy: is the page public?  if so, what's the URL?
<hugh_> h34rtburn, and also we don't have the resourced to produce the "zero-config" products of MS and Mac
<dfgas> what is the mac channel for ubuntu?
<webguy> dooglus: it si not supposed to be a public page
<h34rtburn> my biggest problem is that every manual/advice/anything tells me to "download" something in order to get my wireless to work
<dooglus> webguy: it's hard to help then.
<hugh_> h34rtburn, do you use WPA
<hugh_> ?
<h34rtburn> not at the moment
<krazykit> dfgas: #ubuntu-ppc maybe?  i dunno.
<webguy> do you know what the typical error means?
<dooglus> webguy: can you pastebin the output of "wget -S" on your URL?
<hugh_> h34rtburn, have a look around wiki.ubuntu.com
<dfgas> ty
<ubunewbie> nouse and dooglus: http://ubunewbie.pastebin.com/721034
<pinucset> does somebody have a sony vaio fe21s with its webcam working?
<hugh_> h34rtburn, that has solved most questions
<Stormx2> Sound is working again *woot*
<h34rtburn> hugh_, I did...but it all tells me I have to download something....but I ahve no internet connection on my ubuntu machine
<hugh_> what did it want you to download?
<NoUse> ubunewbie in the future use paste.ubuntu-nl.org, pastebin.com is always bogged down
<dooglus> h34rtburn: you can download from another machine and use a CD or memory stick to transfer the file
<h34rtburn> dooglus: I know :) but that's a pain, I ws hoping there was an easier way
<h34rtburn> hugh_: stuff like nsdiswrapper
<Hobbsee> !ndiswrapper > h34rtburn
<h34rtburn> hm?
<hugh_> If you are using a wireless card that is not nativly supported by Linux then ndiswrapper is the answer
<h34rtburn> ah, pm..thanks
<dooglus> ubunewbie: what about: "grep -ir http_proxy /etc ~/.[a-zA-Z] *" ?
<pinucset> how do i configure kmilo?
<h34rtburn> I guess I'll be reading a wiki tonight :)
<ubunewbie> nouse & dooglus, crossposted to paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16086
<hugh_> h34rtburn, you should be able download the packages of ndiswrapper on your current machine (in a .deb) from packages.ubuntu.com then use a flash disk or somthing to move them
<hugh_> to your ubuntu machine
<irbdavid> hugh_: no luck, had to reconfigure.  'no screens found' error
<NoUse> ubunewbie reinstall anon-proxy and then run 'sudo apt-get --purge remove anon-proxy'
<irbdavid> might be something to do with the nvidia package also?
<Hobbsee> h34rtburn: check out that page that ubotu sent you - teh one on ndiswrapper, it's got a section on what to do if you have no net connection on the computer needing ndiswrapper
<h34rtburn> hugh_: I guess I don't have any other options...thanks
<h34rtburn> hobbsee: I'm looking at that page right now, thanks
<ubunewbie> nouse: well, i couldn't get the file through synaptic because of the proxy blocking synaptic. . .har har.  will get via browser http
<NoUse> ubunewbie no wait
<NoUse> ubunewbie just run 'unset http_proxy && unset HTTP_PROXY'
<ubunewbie> waiting
<NoUse> ubunewbie then apt-get should work
<dooglus> ubunewbie: we didn't find out what's setting http_proxy for you yet.  it would be worth finding out.
<NoUse> dooglus once we purge anon-proxy's config files we can check /etc/profile and /etc/bash.bashrc
<ubunewbie> nouse:  i ran the 'unset http_proxy. . ." line above.  am d/l ing the .deb of anon-proxy.  should i reinstall and then run the sudo lines?
<ubunewbie> dooglus: pls clarify
<NoUse> ubuntulog you can just apt-get
<NoUse> ubunewbie you can just use apt-get
<NoUse> ubunewbie it should work in the console you ran 'unset'
<NoUse> ubunewbie 'sudo apt-get install anon-proxy && sudo apt-get --purge remove anon-proxy'
<dooglus> ubunewbie: can you paste output from: "grep -ir http_proxy /etc ~/.[a-zA-Z] * 2>/dev/null" please?
<irbdavid> okay, definitely got the nvidia module up and running okay.
<dooglus> NoUse: purging anon-proxy's config may well destroy any evidence of what the problem is.  that will fix the bug for ubunewbie but leave it broken for everyone else...
<nicholaspaul> NoUse: i tried mount /dev/hda6 hfs -t hfs -o rw but 'mount' still says its (ro nodiratime) - how can i mount it r/w?
<XHK> Gaim won't show up in system tray, though its enabled in gaim's config. Anyone got idea, what could be wrong?
<ubunewbie> paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16088 is output from sudo apt-get --purge remove anon-proxy
<ubunewbie> no output whatsoever from grep -ir http_proxy . . .
<Jayqwando> hello, ive been trying to install ubuntu on this laptop
<NoUse> ubunewbie you didn't read the whole command, you need to install anon-proxy first
<NoUse> ubunewbie then run the purge command
<Jayqwando> the installer unzips everything, but then the screen goes blank
<XVampireX> Hey, anyone knows where to get ffmpeg-devel package or something similar? It's not in the repositories
<NoUse> nicholaspaul I don't know
<nix_user> bot attacks huh
<nicholaspaul> NoUse: :( thats ok. I'll keep hunting. Cheers!
<ubunewbie> okay i reinstalled anon_proxy.  do i run the "sudo apt-get --purge remove anon-proxy" line now or the "grep -ir http_proxy. . ."
<ubunewbie> by the way, let me say, i really appreciate your help.  thank you.
<nix_user> will edgy be back on schedule for usual ubuntu release date?
<Hobbsee> nix_user: that's the plan, i think
<NoUse> ubunewbie also, try logging out and back in and see if that clears it up
<Hobbsee> nix_user: as of last night anyway
<nix_user> hobbsee ok
<Jayqwando> if anyone can help me, tell Warlord384 cause i gotta reboot
<ubunewbie> i had tried rebooting before, and nothing.  shall i try again?
<dope_> im stuck @ 640x480 res on X ... using the most recent version of Dapper..any suggestions?
<NoUse> ubunewbie if the grep command doesn't return anything, try logging out and then back in
<NoUse> ubunewbie no need to reboot
<irbdavid> hugh_: cheers, got it working now :D
<NoUse> !tell dope_ about fixres
<ubunewbie> okay logged out & back in
<NoUse> has ubotu's syntax changed?
<dope_> NoUse: ive checked out the !resolution on ubotu's ..still havent gotten anywhere
<Hobbsee> NoUse: partially.  your syntax works
<Hobbsee> NoUse: it doesnt give the "i've told so and so about foo" messages anymore
<NoUse> Hobbsee ahhh, ok thanks
<Hobbsee> NoUse: if the factoid doesnt exist, it displays it in the main channel
<NoUse> thanks
<dooglus> ubunewbie: have you logged out and in again since uninstalling those proxy packages?  'cos you probably need to.
<dope_> anyone else can help with the 640x480 res?
<ubunewbie> dooglus: yes
<dooglus> ubunewbie: and "env | grep proxy" still prints stuff?  or not?
<buggzero> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<smev9_> hi everybody
<someothernick> hi smev9_
<buggzero> My xmodmap is bezerk how do i reset it to normal settings for compiz
<Spec> How much space does /proc normally take up?
<smev9_> i have 1gb at proc
<ubunewbie> well, hold on.  i uninstalled them, logged out and back in, they were still there.  now, as per NoUse suggestion i reinstalled anon_proxy, presumably because it's easier to eradicate at once(?).  so, it is currently in the system.  and when i run env | grep proxy i get "http_proxy=http://localhost:4001"
<Spec> better yet, what is
<Ng> Spec: it doesn't, /proc is a virtual file system
<Spec> err, /proc/kcore
<NoUse> ubunewbie did you run the purge command?
<ColdShots> Hi, how do I load libtls1.50.so?
<Spec> 'cause my /proc/kcore is 897M
<Spec> Ng: proc is in ram?
<Ng> Spec: it should be roughly the same size as your RAM I believe
<Ng> Spec: yes
<Spec> alrighty
<buggzero> coldshots your going to need to download that library
<ElBarono> why did my screensaver stop locking when I close my laptop lid?
<ColdShots> I have it downloaded already
<someothernick> dope_, what vid card are you using?
<Khamael> how can I make movies in firefox to work? now I only get sound and "no picture" at the top :(
<ColdShots> I thought it was something like libmod
<dooglus> ubunewbie: let's see where NoUse is going with his idea of reinstalling the proxy programs.  If that doesn't work, come back to me and I'll try helping you.
<dope> someothernick: i845G intel
<ubunewbie> dooglus: okay, many thanks.
<ubunewbie> nouse: anonproxy is reinstalled.  i logged out and back in.  and am ready to do your bidding
<NoUse> ubunewbie did you run 'sudo apt-get --purge remove anon-proxy'?
<ubunewbie> will do that now
<NoUse> ubunewbie you were supposed to purge it before loggin out
<ColdShots> how do I load libtls1.50.so ??
<sivik_> is there a way to translate pages in firefox
<Spec> a gig in /usr/lib and almost a gig in /usr/share :-/
<munckfish> ColdShots: what do you mean 'load'?
<NoUse> ubunewbie after you purge it, log out and back in
<ubunewbie> okay, i didn't do that before logging out.  i think that comes from confusion between whether i shouild do what you or dooglus said.  right now i'm following you.  shall i run sudo apt-get --purge remove anon-proxy now?
<ubunewbie> nouse: okay, will purge now
<Sivik> anyone play quake2
<ColdShots> munckfish: amsn doesn't detect the file
<dope> i just installed Dapper, and i cant get out of 640x480 resolution, any help?
<someothernick> dope, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=88876&highlight=i845G+intel
<Sivik> dope: did you try installing your video drivers?
<smev9_> i always wanted to leave ms xp behind, is wine (or something else) capable to emulate what i would miss ? ( e.g. games)
<ColdShots> how do I install libtls on my system?
<munckfish> ColdShots: ok I see
<b08y_> hello guy, someone tried to remove mldonkey?
<munckfish> ColdShots: one moment
<dope> Sivik: i dont think so, just what came with the Distro
<ubunewbie> NoUse: purged, logged out, logged back in
<Sivik> smev9_, what games
<dope> someothernick: ok ill check that out
<ColdShots> thank you
<irbdavid> remind me how to set the defaut in grub?
<someothernick> !intel
<ubotu> I know nothing about intel
<Sivik> dope: try installing your drivers, what kind of video card?
<NoUse> ubunewbie 'env | grep -i proxy' ?
<smev9_> @ sivik all the games hl2 oblibion ...
<dope> Sivik: its Intel 845G onboard
<justthisguy> smev9_: i think steam games ie cs:s is ok
<Sivik> smev9_, try using VM software, most of the games don't work yet in linux
<jrib> ColdShots: apt-cache search -n lib tls
<munckfish> ColdShots: seems amsn doesn't pull in that library directly in the package dependencies
<smev9_> i thought so, thanks @ sivik
<munckfish> ColdShots: yeah try what jrib said
<g_wark> aare the xlibs for cedega on the wiki?
<FeeR^> anyone able to get fancontrol/pwmconfig to work?  i've got fans running at full blast for no reason
<ColdShots> libgnutls12 - the GNU TLS library - runtime library
<dope> Sivik: im fairly new to Linux, not sure where i go to update/download video drivers
<ColdShots> I guess I should man apt-cache?
<_nano_> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine for more information.
<Sivik> dope: let me find it for you
<b08y_> hello, i need help with mldonkey, if i tried to remove mldonkey i get an error
<SurfnKid> how can i disable the editing options when GRUB boots
<jrib> ColdShots: nah, that just lets you search.  Now that you know what it is called, you can install it with: sudo apt-get install libgnutls12
<dope> Sivik: thank you bro
<ubunewbie> NoUse: paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16090
<smev9_> easyubuntu was a helper @ dope
<babo> So I have bash scripts that email text using the cli php. It keeps returning errors though whenever my MESSAGE="text isn't right" has a single quote in it. Now I can escape the single quote, but often that comes out as backslash-quote on the web page I'm sending my message to ...
<ColdShots> hmm weird it says libgnutls12 is already the newest version.
<munckfish> ColdShots: libtls doesn't exist on the system
<Sivik> dope: does it have HT? the board that is
<munckfish> ColdShots: if you already have it - like I do
<dope> Sivik: Hyperthreading? no i dont think it does
<ColdShots> ok I have gnutls but I need tls1.50
<Sivik> dope: ok
<BCK> how do you get rid of the boxes in gnome and have an address bar instead ?
<munckfish> ColdShots: then you could try creating a symlink to the real one using that exact name that amsn expects
<NoUse> ubunewbie check ~/.bash_profile  and ~/.bashrc
<mrkoje> BCK, you have to go to edit>>preferences>>behavior and then click on "Always use text-entry location bar"
<Sivik> dope: try the 5th entry: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=97317
<BCK> ok ty mrkoje
<dope> Sivik: ok
<BCK> tyvm :)
<munckfish> ColdShots: well seeing as that looks like we have an older version than amsn is looking for
<ColdShots> ok
<munckfish> ColdShots: maybe that needs to be raised on launchpad as an 'issue'
<ubunewbie> NoUse: what do I check about them?
<munckfish> ColdShots: you don't like gaim for msn?
<NoUse> ubunewbie see if they are setting http_proxy
<mrkoje> I like gaim
<ColdShots> never tried it
<munckfish> ColdShots: if you are just looking for a way to use MSN gaim will do it (plus a bunch of other protocols to boot)
<smev9_> if there is a version  (of wine) for Breezy Badger, should i use that, or compile from source.   Which way is better in general (not only for wine)
<dope> Sivik: no luck with that, i've tried that
<ubunewbie> NoUse "proxy" phrase not found in these files
<munckfish> ColdShots: aMsn maybe trying to do something a bit extra by using libtls - as msn protocol itself is not encrypted
<jwickard> I installed soundconverter using synaptic, but the program doesn't seem to work. I import mp3's  output is set to ogg, I click convert, it tries to work for a split second, then says it's done, but nothing is converted / created.
<ColdShots> ok
<SurfnKid> how can i show hidden folders with 'ls'
<jwickard> anyone seen that before?
<jrib> SurfnKid: ls -a
<dope> -a
<SurfnKid> jrib: :P i was in the wrong folder
<SurfnKid> and i was already trying that
<NoUse> ubunewbie check the following files /etc/environment, /etc/profile, and  /etc/bash.bashrc
<sebpayne> i'm having a few troubles with my PowerBook G4 12" and Ubuntu LTS
<sebpayne> firstly - the trackerpad is very very slow and i can't find an solution to speed it up
<dope> geez there's gotta be a way out of 640x480 :/
<sebpayne> second - the WiFi doesn't seem to work at all
<sebpayne> third - i can't get the external display working
<ColdShots> ok cool, I like gaim!
<ColdShots> thanks, cya later maybe
<McScruff> sebpayne, you wifi issiue is coz you need ndiswrapper as i think apple use broadcom
<ubunewbie> noUse: no reference to proxy in any of those
<dope> anyone know how to get 955resolution working properly
<sebpayne> McScruff: there is a broadcom driver in the kernel but fo rsome reason, it is not being enabled
<NoUse> ubunewbie try rebooting
<freezey> My ubuntu is running rather slow.... i have 3 drives in the machine and i installed it on the smallest drive... u think thats the main reason why its running this slow?
<ubunewbie> nouse: okay
<Sivik> freezey, how much ram do you have?
<Sivik> anyone here play quake2
<McScruff> sebpayne, im using it atm and it sucks :)
<someothernick> !i845G
<ubotu> I know nothing about i845g
<someothernick> :/
<Jemt> Greetings. Because if the many bugs in Dapper, I am still working on going back to Breezy - I just can't accept all the obsolete software. So what would it take to compile Gnome and all my other programs from sources? Dependencies are always a problem I think
<Jemt> if = of
<Sivik> McScruff: you know that the 2.6.17 has the broadcom drivers natively?
<dope> !955resolution
<ubotu> I know nothing about 955resolution
<McScruff> Sivik, it will have the same as ubuntu currently has
<Sivik> dope: did that not work
<andersje> Jemt: which bugs?
<dope> Sivik: no it didnt,
<Sivik> McScruff: but you have to install new firmware to get it to work
<a_l_e> how do i install java on dapper?
<McScruff> Sivik, yes, the same as you currently do :)
<a_l_e> !java
<ubunewbie> nouse: rebooted
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<dope> i actually had this same issue on Breezy
<freezey> sivik: its atleast a gig
<Jemt> andersje: The OS freezes 1-3 times a day, I'm running USB 1.1 on USB 2.0 hardware, my Wireless network card is not found (worked great in Breezy)
<Sivik> McScruff: ok, maybe thats the problem with the fact that i can get it to find anything when i do a iwlist scan
<McScruff> dope, screen res on lappy with intel chip?
<NoUse> ubunewbie still set?
<someothernick> dope what board is it?
<McScruff> Sivik, i cant either, i use network manager with it :)
<andersje> Jemt: wow.  I have none of those problems, but, as usual, YMMV
<dope> McScruff: if that means stuck on a sucky res, then yes lol
<Jemt> andersje: YMMV ?
<andersje> Jemt: have you installed all available upgrades/patches?
<dope> someothernick: what do you mean?
<andersje> YMMV == your mileage may vary
<Jemt> andersje: Yep
<Sivik> McScruff: but network manager won't give me a IP
<someothernick> model of board?
<Jemt> andersje: Ah, ok
<McScruff> Sivik, mine does :(
<Sivik> McScruff: lucky
<ubunewbie> nouse: should i go back into synaptic and try again?
<Sivik> McScruff: but you installed the new firmware right
<McScruff> yes
<dope> someothernick: uhm, pentium4 board?
<NoUse> ubunewbie that or just go to a terminal and run 'env | grep -i proxy'
<krazykit> atheros wireless cards are well supported in linux, right?
<freezey> sivik: its gotta be all these servers i am running thats slowin meup
<McScruff> dope , 955resolution 5c 1280 800 24  :)
<Jemt> krazykit: Some are
<McScruff> dope , look in the wiki there is a bit on it
<dope> McScruff: lets see if that works, ok
<Sivik> freezey, but i though you said your computer was running slow, or is x-chat just being slow?
<a_l_e> sun-java5-jre:
<a_l_e>  Depends: sun-java5-bin (=1.5.0-06-1) but it is not installable or
<a_l_e>  	ia32-sun-java5-bin (=1.5.0-06-1) but it is not installable
<ubunewbie> NoUse: env | grep -i proxy outputs
<ubunewbie> http_proxy=http://localhost:8080/
<ubunewbie> no_proxy=localhost,127.0.0.0/8,*.local
<someothernick> dope, http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scripts-df-external/filter_results.aspx?strTypes=all&ProductID=2159&OSFullName=Linux*&lang=eng&strOSs=39&submit=Go%21
<a_l_e> ... that's not nice :-(
<NoUse> ubunewbie ok, run 'gconf2-editor' in the terminal
<andersje> krazykit: I'm having no problems with my atheros card
<Jemt> I'm just so tired of Linux. Every time a new version of a given distro is released, it becomes incompatible with ones computer, and one haft to move on to a new distro. I am so fu.. (sorry) tired of it. And there is no way I am going back to Windows
<NoUse> ubunewbie open system and click on http_proxy, what is set?
<andersje> Jemt: why upgrade if your existing distro does everything you need?
<NoUse> ubunewbie soryr, thats 'gconf-editor'
<andersje> Jemt: also, FWIW, I haven't experienced that problem at all, and I've moved to Ubuntu from Mandriva
<Jemt> andersje: Because Dapper is a lot better than Breezy (except for the bugs of cause). It got all the new software packages (MySQL 5, Java 5 etc.)
<ubunewbie> nouse: opened gconf -> http_proxy.  should i uncheck "use_http_proxy"  ?
<someothernick> dope, check release notes. scrool fr install info
<a_l_e> Jemt: i was for more than two years with gentoo. it solves very nicely the problem of upgrading... no upgrade in two years and all the packages were uptodate! ... but it has other donwsides :-)
<compengi> !ghost
<ubotu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<NoUse> ubunewbie it was checked?
<ubunewbie> yes
<a_l_e> my questions is still open: how do i install java?
<NoUse> ubunewbie ok yeah, exit out and log out and back in
<smev9_> i know what you mean Jemt, i am so lucky my hardware is havin no problems with ubuntu right now
<Jemt> a_l_e: Well, I was actually trying out FreeBSD today, hoping that would be a better OS than Ubuntu. But ACPI didn't work
<ubunewbie> nouse after i uncheck it, you mean
<krazykit> good, looks like it works with madwifi
<dope> someothernick: ok
<NoUse> ubunewbie yes
<Jemt> smev9_: Lucky you - but you might not be as lucky next time :)
<Jemt> Besides, I'm not the only one. A very large post on the forum proves that :)
<smev9_> @a_l_e has the online help not helped you?
<a_l_e> smev9_: no :-(
<ubunewbie> nouse: jackpot
<smev9_> what have you done so far? @a_l_e
<NoUse> ubunewbie good :-)
<a_l_e> smev9_: i've pasted the error i get when trying to select sun-java5-jre. i don't see any j2re1 package around.
<someothernick> a_l_e, http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/overview.html you could use that to install java and other apps or synaptic package manager
<ubunewbie> nouse: and i imagine i uninstall anon_proxy again now?
<dope> where would i put the i810_drv.so file?
<NoUse> ubunewbie if you purged it,its uninstalled
<ubunewbie> okay.
<smev9_> i mean u cant find the package via synaptic?
<someothernick> dope, /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers
<ubunewbie> nouse: superb.  may you win the lottery today.  thanks much.
<dope> someothernick: thanks dude
<a_l_e> smev9_: no i don't find it.
<NoUse> ubunewbie hehe thanks
<smev9_> u dont find synaptic or u cant find the package there?
<ubunewbie> and now, back to work. . .
<ubunewbie> thanks to all, including dooglus
<dope> someothernick: thats not a correct path
<a_l_e> smev9_: "apt-get install j2re1.4" -> ... "Package j2re1.4 is not available, but is referred to by another package." ... "E: Package j2re1.4 has no installation candidate"...
<someothernick> dope, http://downloadmirror.intel.com/df-support/9871/ENG/RELNOTES_LINUX5.0.txt
<someothernick> scrool down to installation
<smev9_> i didnt know u used apt
<dope> ok
<a_l_e> smev9_: i know where is synaptic... i was using synaptic before... but it's easyer to paste the output from apt-get
<someothernick> dope, your right
<someothernick> umm
<dope> lol
<smev9_> yeah you are right.
<amee2k> quick question: (6.06) the System/Administration/Services window does not look like the screen shot in the Getting Started guide (and only vaguely like the drawing on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServicesAdminRedesign ). (my screenshot: http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/1599/sshot0qh.png ) - Q: how can i get the full functionality?
<a_l_e> and i also already have "deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main universe multiverse restricted"
<a_l_e> ... do i need to add universe and multiverse to deb-src, too?
<jrattner1> QUESTION: Anyone installed GNUsTicker here?
<smev9_> cant be cause by multiple instances of repositories, i guess
<jrattner1> ?
<dope> someothernick: i think i found it in /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers
<someothernick> :)
<amee2k> o.O
<a_l_e> ok, i have to go and buy something for dinner.
<NoUse> amee2k thats a design, thats not a finished app
<freezey> sivik: just compute rseems a big laggy u  know
<Latino> hi.I hope this isnt in the FAQ. if is it sowy: Can you install the ATI drivers in live mode?
<Sivik> freezey: your computer or the irc server?
<buggzero> how do I get default XMODMAP settings for xompiz
<amee2k> lol, the docs look that it was once
<smev9_> k
<dope> what argument do i use to overwrite whats already in a dir with cp?
<jrattner1> dope, cp -fr?
<someothernick> Latino, no
<SonOfAq> latino no because the live cd doesnt store anything
<Latino> k, no wonder I couldn't figure out
<amee2k> what else can i use, or is there only update-rc.d left?
<Sivik> anyone here have the broadcom wireless cards, no matter what i do, i'm getting an invalied AP
<dope> jrattner1: thanks
<freezey> freezey: computer
<freezey> dam
<someothernick> install then install driver
<freezey> sivik: computer
<NoUse> amee2k install bum, its similiar
<amee2k> k...
<Latino> err, I know it doesn't store anything at least till you turn off the computer or reboot
<freezey> sivik: and i said it could be because i got ssh ,mysql,apache2,and php servers running
<Sivik> freezey, ok
<Latino> or ubunti doesn't use unionfs?
<freezey> sivik: u think so?
<Sivik> freezey, thats very possible
<smev9_> does anybody know what causes "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler  cannot create executables" in a build process
<someothernick> yeah but you have to reboot
<SonOfAq> latino hang on theres a standard driver if your not getting any graphics
<buggzero> no one else runs compiz in the room?
<Sivik> freezey, you are the one that asked why your computer was running so slow, don't get mad at me
<Latino> nah, that's find. no worries
<jrattner1> QUESTION: Anyone installed GNUsTicker here?
<freezey> sivik: i'm not gettin mad what you talkin about?
<NoUse> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Latino> I was just wondering why I coudn;t get AGP
<Latino> thanks anyways
<freezey> sivik: i was sayin dam cause i put freezey: instead of ur name
<freezey> haha
<SonOfAq> ok no prob
<buggzero> yeah nouse, ive been there
<boricua> what does smp mean in uname ares 2.6.15-23-server #1 SMP
<Latino> multiprocessoir?
<NoUse> boricua symetric multiprocessor
<Sivik> ok
<Latino> that
<NoUse> !away
<ubotu> Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<someothernick> 686smp
<boricua> why did the server install choose that kernel i just want regular kernel
<freezey> quiles?
<jrattner1> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people in this IRC channel are volunteers. Please be patient and polite. The IRC guidelines can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<NoUse> boricua all dapper kernels have SMP
<SonOfAq> jrattner1 i dont think any one hass have you look on gogle
<Latino> oh
<boricua> NoUse: i see thxs
<freezey> latino: danny?
<Latino> bah
<Latino> nah*
<jrattner1> SonOfAq, yes it doesnt want to work with ubuntu, i think its due to the fact that its a bonobo component
<SonOfAq> jrattner1 makes sense
<munckfish> does anyone here use Enigmail/Thunderbird?
<munckfish> I installed it but noticed that last week an system update
<Spec> !anyone
<munckfish> removed it
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dooglus> NoUse: did you work out why those http_proxy variables were being set?
<andersje> say, how do I change my default command-line editor from nano back to vi?
<munckfish> !pedantic :D
<joycetick> when i run "sudo cardctl ident" it says "sudo:cardctl: command not found", would this be because im using xubuntu?
<ubotu> I know nothing about pedantic :d
<dooglus> andersje: how are you running your default editor?
<NoUse> dooglus yeah gconf was setting it
<dooglus> NoUse: some package switched it on in gconf and didn't switch it off when he uninstalled it?
<NoUse> dooglus I guess, I don' tknow
<andersje> dooglus: it's the one that cvs calls up from the command line
<dooglus> andersje: cvs uses environment variables I guess.  what do you see if you run:  "env | grep -e EDITOR -e VISUAL" in a terminal?
<mrkoje> Does anyone have some expertise in VMWare Server installs?
<mrkoje> I'm having a problem building the vmmon module
<SonOfAq> i know some about vmware
<NoUse> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare player is in the Ubuntu repositories. Install instructions for VMWare server can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<mrkoje> Unfortunently, the forums are of no help. I just got done looking throuhg 20pages of unrelated information
<mrkoje> http://pastebin.com/721208
<mrkoje> Thats my error
<andersje> Dooglus: nothing.  I tried a grep for nano, as well.  but nothing
<NoUse> mrkoje thats fine, but that link isn't the fourms, its the wiki
<thefish> im getting mount: /dev/hdb1 already mounted or /vms busy when trying to mount a disk after installing and booting a xen kernel, in dmesg i get a line device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed which could be related. i can mount the disk with -o,loop though... anyone have any ideas?
<mrkoje> NoUse... I'm on it right now
<mrkoje> NoUse.. that wiki entry is pretty useless anyway
<SonOfAq> the fish wha type partition is that
<SonOfAq> is it ext3
<dooglus> andersje: can you arrange for the editor to run,and while it's running, do a "ps -Hfu1001" in a different window, and pastebin the results?
<andersje> yeah, that's not a problem.  hold on.
<dooglus> andersje: (where 1001 is your username or userid)
<joycetick> my ubuntu cd doesent get past the "adding live CD user.." any ideas?
<thefish> its ext3 if anyone wants to know :)
<bobstro> mrkoje:  do you have the source in that directory?
<mrkoje> ya
<Latino> joycetick: did you tested your iso and CD?
<dr3wster> hey, does anybody here know how to get sound in a virtual machine running in VMware server console?
<dr3wster> nvm
<mrkoje> but on line 20 "Makefile:536: /usr/src/linux/arch/i386Makefile: No such file or directory
<andersje> aha.  It's symlinked from /usr/bin/sensible-editor!
<andersje> really, what editor is more sensible than vi?
<Spec> vim
<Latino> lol
<Spec> :)
<mrkoje> bobstro, I see a /usr/src/linux/arch
<mrkoje> bobstro,  but arch isn't a directory
<dooglus> andersje: export EDITOR=vi and try again
<joycetick> Latino: i downloaded it twice, once through bit torrent and also normally
<NoUse> mrkoje have you installed the linux-headers package for your running kernel?
<mrkoje> yes
<dooglus> andersje: /usr/bin/sensible-editor shouldn't be a symlink - it's ascript, right?
<andersje> dooglus:  thank you!  that saved me quite a bit of messing.  You're right, it is a shell script.  I'll update /etc/profile to export /usr/bin/vim as EDITOR
<Latino> joycetick: when you boot, I'm pretty sure there's a option that says: Test CD or something like that
<mrkoje> NoUse,  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.16.15.25-386
<lib8264q> hello
<bobstro> mrkoje:  i've got vmware player working, had to compile my modules. i *do* have a /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/Makefile.
<genghis> hola.  can anyone tell me how to make the Dapper CD run in LiveCD mode even though I have a hard disk installed?  (The HD has a broken grub and won't currently mount)
<thefish> andersje: you can also "update-alternatives --config editor"
<mrkoje> really?
<Sivik> genghis, you need to set your cdrom as the first boot device in BIOS
<andersje> genghis: change boot order in BIOS
<Latino> genghis: can you do a floppy grub?
<dooglus> thefish: I don't think that would help in this case
<Latino> lol
<mrkoje> bobstro,  I'm in the /usr/src/linux directory right now and in bash the "arch" doesn't seem to be a directory
<hackel> How can I check the integrity of an ubuntu CD I burned?  I try running casper-md5check /cdrom /cdrom/md5sum.txt but it does nothing.
<genghis> andersje:  it boots from CD just fine, but starting Ubuntu *always* attempts to load the installation on the hard drisk
<Latino> err, it's not floppy grub. is called....
<Latino> Smart Boot Manager
<joycetick> Latino: yeah i ran that a couple of days ago, i dont think it said anything but il run it again
<NoUse> mrkoje thats not where linux-headers gets installed
<mrkoje> bobstro, when I type arch is echos back i686
<NoUse> mrkoje /usr/src/linux-headers-verion/
<Sivik> genghis, what do you type when you load the live cd when it asks you to do something
<genghis> Sivik:  that's my question
<Sivik> genghis, it should tell you what to type get to the live cd
<joycetick> Latino: hmm now its showing lots of lines of [xxxxxxx,xxxxxxx]  buffer i/o error on device hdc, logical block xxxxxx, before it was just freezing
<cytrak> hey anyone here using pyramid linux ? ubuntu for embedded systems ?
<genghis> Sivik:  it does not.
<Sivik> genghis, do you normally just hit enter
<Latino> joycetick: did you burn it in a CD-RW?
<Latino> and did you burn it at 4x?
<genghis> typing 'live' and it still stalls when trying to start ubuntu from the hard disk anyway
<joycetick> Latino: no, and no, i think i burnt it at 24x
<MegaManX> Hi all! I need a little help with Ubuntu Dapper and wine. I've installed wine through apt-get and I am having a hard time finding the .wineconfig file. I need to check if the path to my CD-rom is correct, because the program I'm trying to run apparently installs and runs fine, but can't find the Disk ^^
<Latino> you should burn it at 4x, trust me. ;)
<genghis> I want to boot the live install.  what boot params do I need to feed it so it doesn't try to be clever and start from hda1 anyway?
<jonah1980> i have a problem running gmplayer, so i tried it from terminal and it get the following: http://pastebin.com/721216 can anyone help me out please?
<darkyoshi372> What's the best way to get a video file on my computer to a DVD viewable in DVD players?
<genghis> andersje:  disconnecting the hard disk gets the livecd booting, but I want to fix the hard disk so that's no good
<Latino> joycetick: pretty much any ISO should be burn at 4x I know that for experience
<darkyoshi372> What's a way to get a video file on my computer to a DVD viewable in DVD players?
<Some_Person> I get an error on apt-get update starting today
<DaveyJ> i just got a new harddrive that i'm going to be using for backing up... what do you think is the best FS to use for it?
<genghis> darkyoshi372:  get avidemux
<darkyoshi372> okay, thanks!
<Some_Person> DaveyJ: prolly fat32
<Latino> or dvdauthor
<DaveyJ> thats what i was thinking
<DaveyJ> but i wasnt sure
<DaveyJ> fat32 works on all OSes right?
<jonah1980> hi can anyone help me please, my mplayer won't work from dapper
<Latino> yes
<Some_Person> yep
<jonah1980> http://pastebin.com/721216
<genghis> darkyoshi372:  prolly then also need dvaauthor or k3b
<genghis> dvdauthor, even
<NoUse> jonah1980 try rm -rf ~/.mplayer and then run it
<DaveyJ> alright i'll use fat32 :)
<darkyoshi372> genghis, what's dvaauthor?
<jonah1980> NoUse no that doesn't seem to do anything, i get same errors
<joycetick> Latino: well, woulda been handy to know that before i went through 5 cds :P
<lib8264q> hey can someone tell me  if i install ubuntu base whats the best way if any to get a kde desktop without all the additional crap it installs
<genghis> darkyoshi372:  dvdauthor
<Latino> just remember you can't have a file bigger than 4gb in fat32
<MegaManX> get Kubuntu instead
<Latino> joycetick: I know, I've been there
<lib8264q> read again ...lol
<darkyoshi372> okay, thanks genghis and Latino!
<NoUse> jonah1980 dpkg -l | grep mplayer, paste that to paste.ubuntu-nl.org, pastebin.com is really slow right now
<MegaManX> oops :)
<krang> does anyone here know how to change group membership for NIS users? I can't seem to find any docs
<Some_Person> who the heck has a 4gb file stored on an HD?
<Latino> what ya mean with 'additional crap it installs'?
<NoUse> Some_Person people with DVD isos
<Latino> chgr?
<Some_Person> just burn and delete
<NoUse> Some_Person what if I don't want to delete it?
<RTF> Is anyone having problem adding items with the Alacarte Menu editor?
<Latino> or chown user:group
<squiggly> The MPAA doesn't like that
* Latino goes to lunch
<Some_Person> if u burn ut first u have a copy
<darkyoshi372> Well I don't like the MPAA, and nor do lots of people
<NoUse> Some_Person and if something happens to that copy?
<genghis> latino: any clues on forcing the livecd to run instead of the hard disk *after* booting to the livecd correctly?  boot params?
<NoUse> Some_Person the point is Fat32 sucks :-)
<Some_Person> store it in a closet
<lib8264q> well ubuntu is perfect  bar  one progam  ... which i can get dont need any extras ... well aprat from btooth and ird ... just like the way the kde desktops handles but it piuts  in other stuff id never use
<Some_Person> i like fat32 because wincrap and ubuntu can read it
<NoUse> Some_Person the point is to have *2* copies of it
<squiggly> fat32 is unreliable
<NoUse> Some_Person windows can read ext3
<mrkoje> Can someone please take a look at my pastebin. I'm stumped on this VMware Server issue when trying to compile the vmmon module
<Some_Person> no
<RTF> lib8264q try kubuntu
<NoUse> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<NoUse> Some_Person ^^^
<mrkoje> http://pastebin.com/721208
<Some_Person> oh
<nicholaspaul> NoUse: incase you're interested, i found the answer to my r/w mount problem. - the drive was HFS+ and i had to mount it as hfsplus, not hfs.
<gnomefreak> lib8264q: remove oine of the bars
<NoUse> nicholaspaul ah, cool
<gnomefreak> s/oine/one
<nicholaspaul> NoUse yup! Spread the word ;)
<jonah1980> NoUse: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16095
<krang> does anyone here know how to change group membership for NIS users? I can't seem to make it work
<Some_Person> ext3 read/write on windows? whats next? i hope its ntfs read/write for ubuntu!
<Goshawk> hi
<gnomefreak> Some_Person: writing is not safe to ntfs
<NoUse> Some_Person not likley, we open source our file systems, they don't
<jonah1980> NoUse: gotta go out for ten mins but will be back if you come up with anything, thanks a lot
<Some_Person> windows does it easy
<gnomefreak> Some_Person: linux doesnt
<Some_Person> couldn't someone port the .sys files that windows uses to linux?
<Pxtl_> I seem to have borked Xorg.  How do I force it into console?
<NoUse> Some_Person you want to?
<NoUse> Some_Person "Can't someone" translates to "I'll do it" here :-)
<gnomefreak> Some_Person: you feel free to enable write support but i will tell you now you are looking at screwing it up its very unsafe
<Some_Person> i cant do it
<Some_Person> i dont know how
<NoUse> Some_Person just buy a C book and a hex editor
<Some_Person> i don't know C/C++
<void^> lawyers like reverse engineering
<gnomefreak> Some_Person: im thinking you wont get an answer in here on it either
<Some_Person> well i do have a problem u an answer
<GaiaX11> Does any1 know if ubuntu shipit has already been released?
<Some_Person> i get an error running "sudo apt-get update'
<gnomefreak> GaiaX11: they started shipping last i heard
<xuser> Hi, what do i need to install to get xine work with Xv?
<Ng> Some_Person: I believe someone has already hacked something up that uses the ntfs.sys, but it's not considered safe
<gnomefreak> Some_Person: define error
<GaiaX11> gnomefreak, last month?
<gnomefreak> GaiaX11: this month
<Some_Person> i'll pastebin it
<sivik_> how do i enable the radio on my broadcom bcm43xx card
<gnomefreak> GaiaX11: they cant ship cds until after the final release
<gnomefreak> it was released june 1st
<GaiaX11> Humm! so mine is on the way!
<Some_Person> i'm waiting for my dapper cds
<gnomefreak> GaiaX11: cant say that for sure you need to look on the site
<Some_Person> how long do they normally take?
<sivik_> how do i go about activating a radio from an ACPI tree
<gnomefreak> GaiaX11: the site will tell you when it was sent to shipping co  sometime after that date they send
<gnomefreak> 6-8 weeks Some_Person depending wher eyou live
<RadiantFire> mmm, dapper CD's
<Some_Person> Texas
<GaiaX11> Some_Person, depends, I think (4 weeks) ???!!!
<RadiantFire> I can't wait to pass out pretty stamped CD's
<sivik_> what does it mean when i get a CDROMREADTOCHDR: input/output error
<Some_Person> i ordered them on june 1st
<GaiaX11> RadiantFire, me too
<gnomefreak> afaik Some_Person your will be being shipped from ca
<sivik_> RadiantFire: why do they have to be pretty stamped CD's
<RadiantFire> sivik_: thats your CD rom is on the fritz
<sivik_> why can y'all burn them yoursel
<Some_Person> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16096 - my error
<sivik_> RadiantFire: oh, thats great
<compengi> does anyone know how to make ubuntu read/write on NTFS partition
<RadiantFire> sivik_: because I can't make them look nice, and I have limits to the number of CD's lying around
<RadiantFire> i ordered 10 Kubuntu and 10 ubuntu
<andrisp> hi all, is it possible to somehow restore messed up /etc/rc2.d directory ? I was playing with services, and now I can't boot up my computer.
<sivik_> RadiantFire, why do they have to be nice?
<gnomefreak> compengi: no write support for ntfs
<RadiantFire> sivik_: people are into the "professional" look, and this way I don't have to pay for 20 CD's :-)
<sivik_> RadiantFire, who are you giving them to?
<gnomefreak> !us
<ubotu> I know nothing about us
<gnomefreak> shoot
<compengi> gnomefreak read?
<RadiantFire> just people, leave me alone sivik_ it makes perfect sense to me!
<sivik_> RadiantFire, right
<gnomefreak> !ntfs > compengi
<Some_Person> i get an error on apt-get update http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16096
<gnomefreak> Some_Person: take the us. out of the repos
<Some_Person> is it no good any more?
<RadiantFire> i wonder why the us is having problems
<gnomefreak> Some_Person: they have issues keeping the us repos open
<Sivik> i haven't had any problems with the us repos
<RadiantFire> me either... oh well
<Sivik> Some_Person, have you tried upgrading to dapper?
<Some_Person> try apt-get update and then tell me
<Some_Person> no
* gnomefreak uses de or none been that way for years
<Sivik> Some_Person, may i ask why not?
<Some_Person> i'm waiting for shipit cds
<someothernick> after mounting a windows partition is there a way to move files to linux partition?
<FeeR^> hrm...vmware seems to now be borked since the kernel upgrade the other night
<Sivik> Some_Person, whatever
<RadiantFire> someothernick: yeah, just drag and drop from your file manager
<Sivik> FeeR^, i have always had problems wtih vmware, i can't get it to create a new Virtual Machine
<ic56> compengi: NTFS supposedly NTFS write with the latest FUSE drivers (in Dapper) works.  But most people find the proposition scary.  If you really want it, I can show you how, but I *don't* recommend it.
<FeeR^> Sivik: it worked great until the updates that were pushed out the other night...
<someothernick> RadiantFire, ty
<Sivik> FeeR^, lucky
<FeeR^> and i've even recompiled modules
<dingus9> hey I my usb drive is auto mounting fine except It wont allow me to write to the disk. the mount shows rw so Im not sure what is going on. Help please
<Some_Person> Sivik: u have no errors? try apt-get update
<Sivik> dingus9, what is the partition type?
<Sivik> i'm also not using the breezy repos
<Some_Person> oh
<Sivik> Some_Person, i upgraded to dapper, without the pretty cd
<Sivik> Some_Person, its very simple
<Some_Person> i have dialup
<Some_Person> it takes too long to download
<Sivik> Some_Person, oh, that explains it
<dingus9> Sivik, fat32 vfat, its an usb drive on /dev/sda1 im running dapper
<gnomefreak> Some_Person: take the us out of the repos and it will be fixed
<bsdfox> can anyone give me some tips to open my firewall (via firestarter) so hamachi works? I've tried opening 137/138/139/445 (the samba ports and some ms thing) but it doesn't work, yet hamachi works when I turn the firewall off
<Some_Person> ok
<ic56> someothernick: drag and drop won't preserve permissions and timestamps.  Command line methods give you that option.
<ardchoille> dingus9: you have write permissions on that?
<Sivik> bsdfox, did you try opening the port 22 and 21
<Sivik> dingus9, what kind of error are you getting
<bsdfox> I will
<someothernick> ic56, i c ty
<MegaManX> Is there anyone using wine in Ubuntu here? :(
<munckfish> why would alacarte not offer links to stuff like rapidsvn and xemacs even though the seem to include the relevant .desktop files in /usr/share/menu?
<dooglus> MegaManX: I've used it
<mrkoje> bsdfox, I would check out the hamachi linux forum because there is a certain port... like 12337 or 11337 or something like that
<Sivik> MegaManX, what are you trying to run?
<Amaranth> munckfish: they need to be in /usr/share/applications
<Mugginns> american psycho on USA
<dingus9> ardchoille, mount I do not have perms to write to this folder. however mount says its mounted for suid 1000, which is me, root cant write either
<Some_Person> is there an alternative to the us server in another country i can use?
<Amaranth> munckfish: /usr/share/menu is for the debian menu
<Amaranth> Some_Person: Use straight archive.ubuntu.com
<Some_Person> ok
<Flippy209> anybody in here use cadega?
<ardchoille> dingus9: if root can't write to it, then I would imagine it's not mounted rw
<munckfish> Amaranth: hmm is this because these packages are shared across ubuntu and debian and the two distros have chosen alternate locations?
<MegaManX> dooglus: thanks for the reply. I'm trying to run a language application by Rosetta stone to learn Korean. Program installs fine (disk1) but when I insert disk 2 (with the actual lessons) it can't find the mounted cdrom. I think I've to change the path to my cdrom on winecfg. Problem is, I can't find that file ^^
<munckfish> Amaranth: I thought ubuntu was using the freedesktop standard?
<MegaManX> Sivik: thanks for the reply as well.
<Amaranth> munckfish: No, it's because Debian has their own menu system and ubuntu is using the freedesktop standard
<Sivik> MegaManX, yw
<munckfish> Amaranth: aha - ok I see
<Amaranth> munckfish: installing either menu or menu-xdg will create a debian menu in your menus
<munckfish> Amaranth: thx
<dooglus> MegaManX: I've never tried installing from CD with it, sorry.
<Amaranth> with all that stuff in it
<dingus9> hmm strange.. how do you specify gnome-volume-manager mount options?
<Some_Person> it works!
<MegaManX> I mean, disk 1 is the installer. I can run the application just fine once installed. Through the application (Rosetta Stone language course), I've to have the Disk 2 on the drive, but the application keeps searching for a language course, and never finds the disk :(
<bsdfox> it looks like port 20 and port 21 fixed it... now how would I specify to only allow traffic from 5.0.0.0 network?
<Some_Person> thanks
<bsdfox> 5.0.0.0/32?
<MegaManX> dooglus: thanks anyway, I appreciated your input ^_^
<Some_Person> now my ubuntu is (finally!) perfect
<Sivik> bsdfox: put a password on it so only certain ppl can get in?
<munckfish> !menu-xdg
<bsdfox> Sivik, for the firewall...
<ubotu> I know nothing about menu-xdg
<Flippy209> anybody use wine and or cadega?
<bsdfox> Flippy209, I have cedega setup
<andersje> I use both
<Flippy209> this is probably noob, but I'm installing wow through cadega and I need to edit the config.wtf file
<andersje> I'm finding that for my games, cedega is no advantage
<MegaManX> Flippy209: I am trying to configure wine right now, but I've used Cedega on the past ^_^
<andersje> and in fact, wine runs stuff beter
<andersje> or better, even
<Goshawk> where can i get help about pbuilder ?
<munckfish> Amaranth: so what do I do with menu-xdg now I've got it?
<Flippy209> problem is that cadega is installing under a Program Files directory, and I can't seem to navigate into that from a term session to edit the file
<Some_Person> now, how come my dang cdrom wont mount when i stick a disc inside
<mikearthur> can anyone point me to a good guide for creating debs?
<andersje> look in .cedega, flippy
<bsdfox> Flippy209, it's in ~/.cedega
<andersje> ~/.cedega that is
<Flippy209> I did, and I see it
<Some_Person> i have to go to terminal and mount it manually
<Flippy209> I can't get into Program Files
<aLPHa_LeaK> ubotu tell Goshawk about pbuilder
<amarillion> Hello, I'm having big trouble with getting the grub menu back after reinstalling winXp.
<bsdfox> permissions?
<amarillion> I've tried: grub, root(hd0,1), setup(hd0)
<ardchoille> munckfish: you installed menu-xdg ?
<MegaManX> mikearthur: are you sure you need that? You can easily convert any .rpm to .deb using Alien in no time...
<aLPHa_LeaK> amarillion: yes, windows overwrites grub in the mbr
<amarillion> But after that I couldn't boot anything anymore
<munckfish> ardchoille: yep, just trying to see what I have to do with it
<Goshawk> aLPHa_LeaK: yep i know pbuilder, but i'm crosscompiling with it
<mikearthur> MegaManX: yeh, I'm doing some remotely complex dependency stuff
<Some_Person> mikearthur: use alien
<ardchoille> munckfish: sudo update-menus
<munckfish> aha
<munckfish> ardchoille: thx
<mikearthur> the package isn't available as an rpm either
<amarillion> aLPHa_LeaK: is there another way to get grub back?
<Flippy209> omg I think I did find it, thanks guys
<munckfish> ardchoille: command doesn't exist
<MegaManX> mikearthur: I see ^^. Check this link out: http://www.falkotimme.com/howtos/checkinstall/index.php
<munckfish> ardchoille: do I need the 'menu' package as well I wonder
<Etheri> ahh, it used to cause me no end of grief when windows overwrote the mbr, no longer, thank you trusty floppy disk :)
<slvmchn> how do i get java runtime environment installed in firefox?
<bsdfox> so can I specify the entire 5.x.x.x network like this: 5.0.0.0/32 ??
<detimilnu2002> has anyone tried using a usb2 hd as there main drive with dapper?
<slvmchn> it asks to install the plugin, but then says it can't find it
<ardchoille> munckfish: I believe you do, I did
<aLPHa_LeaK> amarillion: can you boot into  ubuntu?
<Some_Person> mikearthur: make a tar.gz (installable with "make install"), convert it to a .rpm, then convert it to a .deb
<Pxtl_> So anyways, I've been playing more with getting my old Voodoo2 to work, and I've found a few things: 1) libglide3 is b0rked.   When I tried to use a 3dfx mesa lib that depends on libglide3, it complained that libglide3 contained a __LINE__ symbol.
<amarillion> aLPHa_LeaK: using live CD, yes.
<Some_Person> how ome the ubuntu repos are out of date?
<slvmchn> how do i get java runtime environment installed in firefox?
<aLPHa_LeaK> amarillion: use the command grub-install as root, i dont think you have to chroot into your hard disk...
<Some_Person> i had a program i needed and had to get it from the debian repos
<ardchoille> ubotu: tell slvmchn about java
<Some_Person> the ubuntu ones had an old version
<dingus9> ardchoille, I just umounted and remounted my drive mount -t vfat -o rw,defaults /dev/sda /media/drive1 with the same errors! cp /home/file1 /media/drive1 --- this is a read only file system
<Some_Person> or is it just the breezy repos?
<ledil> hello
<gnomefreak> Some_Person: atm yes
<ledil> "dpkg-reconfigure locales" is not working anymore, why ?
<gnomefreak> Some_Person: what program?
<Pxtl_> Is there a hotkey to shut down Xorg?
<gnomefreak> ledil: are you on dapper?
<ledil> yes
<Some_Person> libusb
<Pxtl_> Anybody konw how to shut down xorg when I've borked it?
<gnomefreak> it should work fine try locale-gen
<Some_Person> the breezy repos have an old version not compatable with hp3900 (not in repos)
<MegaManX> slvmchn: Check this link to get Sun JRE up and running. Try to avoid the gcj replacement. I had nothing but problems with that ^^
<MegaManX> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<gnomefreak> Some_Person: its in dappers repos im pretty sure its in breezy's also
<Some_Person> i got the latest version from the debian repos
<gnomefreak> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is an inaccurate and outdated resource. Please use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<ledil> gnomefreak: but I want the "configscreen"
<dingus9> Pxtl_, ctrl alt f1 then killall gdm or xorg or kdm depending on your setup
<ledil> this imissing
<Some_Person> no
<gnomefreak> Some_Person: mixing repos is bad
<gnomefreak> ledil: on gnome?
<Some_Person> i see an old version in there
<andrisp> is there log file which keeps logs of booting proccess ?
<Some_Person> i got the latest one from the debian repos
<gnomefreak> Some_Person: mixing repos can give you major issues
<gnomefreak> andrisp: /var/log/system iirc
<ardchoille> Some_Person: not a good idea to use debian repos in Ubuntu
<Some_Person> i didn't actually add the repos to sources.list
<MegaManX> Does anyone here have a webcam working with aMSN?
<Some_Person> i used the website
<gnomefreak> MegaManX: amsn doesnt support cams on breezy or dapper afaik
<Some_Person> and ur aMSN in ur repos is out of date
<Some_Person> i got the latest one from the aMSN website
<gnomefreak> Some_Person: not out of date
<Some_Person> oh yes
<dope> anyone have anyluck fixing 640x480 res with i810 driver?
<Some_Person> 0.95 is the latest; 0.94 is in repos
<gnomefreak> Some_Person: there is a time when they stop putting packages in distros for stability reasons
<gnomefreak> Some_Person: its not out-of date your not running latest release
<gnomefreak> Some_Person: you are out of date not the packages
<amarillion> aLPHa_LeaK: ok, I just did "sudo grub-install /dev/sda --root-dir=/dev/sda2". Didn't get an error.
<Some_Person> so do the dapper repos have 0.95?
<amarillion> Rebooting, cross my fingers...
<andrisp> gnomefreak:  there is no system file
<aLPHa_LeaK> amarillion: *crosses fingers* ;)
<gnomefreak> Some_Person: .95.1
<Tomcat_> slvmchn: Install sun-java5-plugin and sun-java5-jre
<munckfish> ardchoille: do I have to run update-menus every time I install a debian package?
<MegaManX> hmmmmm... strange. There is a button under aMSN preferences to configure my webcam. However, it gives me an error saying that "could not open device". My cam works fine with camstream. Is there any other messenger with Webcam support? Skype for Linux is a no no yet :S
<Some_Person> and what libusb version?
<gnomefreak> andrisp: its /var/log i could swear its system let me check
<ardchoille> munckfish: not sure, but it won't hurt anything if you do
<gnomefreak> Some_Person: go to packages.ubuntu.com
<andrisp> i found something like syslog
<gnomefreak> andrisp: that would be it
<andrisp> will look in it
<amarillion> aLPHa_LeaK: good news and bad news: I got the grub menu back, I can boot windows again. I still can't boot linux however :(
<Some_Person> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/source/Sources.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Pxtl_> dingus: thanks.
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> whats going on , miscrosoft is doing bot attack on the channel ?
<aLPHa_LeaK> amarillion: hmm...
<Some_Person> still an error with that server
<Flippy209> ok so I go to places, computer and I see my old slave NTFS drive but I can't access it what do I type to see if it's mounted anywhere?
<ardchoille> munckfish: you can always go into alacarte and fix your menus the way you want them
<Sivik> Flippy209, do you have the ntfs read stuff installed for linux?
<Flippy209> Sivik, yeah I found a site last night and followed the directions but it never did work properly.
<munckfish> ardchoille: sure, just wondered if I would have to do that to get the links to turn up in alacarte each time I install
<Sivik> Flippy209, did you try to install the stuff via apt-get?
<sethk> Flippy209, mount (no arguments) will tell you what is currently mounted, at the command line
<nich0s> Hey alls
<Flippy209> what would a NTFS drive show up as?
<nich0s> ntfs :)
<Flippy209> lol :)
<Some_Person> now what do i do about my apt-get update problem?
* nich0s nods.
<amarillion> aLPHa_LeaK: I get this error: "root (hd0,2) Filesystem unknown" and then "Error 17: cannot mount selected partition"
<Sivik> how do i enable a broadcom 43xx radio in the ACPI tree?
<nich0s> flippy209, there is a package called ntfs-progs
<Flippy209> don't see it in there, I"ll try apt-get ntfs-progs
<Flippy209> is that the right command?
<aLPHa_LeaK> amarillion: is linux on hd0,2?
<ic56> Flippy209: point your browser to http://ca.geocities.com/ic56@rogers.com/65/diskmounter-latest.txt Page down to "Instructions", and read till the next blank line.  Follow the instructions to save and run the file.  It will setup your /etc/fstab and mountpoints in /media so you can see your NTFS filesystems in Places> Computer.
<aLPHa_LeaK> ie hda3?
<rittyan> Hi guys... does someone use wacom here? :| I have pb... It works but doesnt cover whole screen, and also I can't see it in "extended devices" in gimp or inkscape... :|
<ardchoille> Some_Person: which server is giving the problem?
<ic56> Flippy209: The script will ask you if you want to enable NTFS write.  Answer no.  If you already tried unsuccessfully to add your Windows filesystems to /etc/fstab , add a -b flag to the script invocation.  I authored this version, so I can help if anything goes wrong.
<Some_Person> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/source/Sources.gz
<Flippy209> great thanks ic56
<Some_Person> thats the file it needs
<ic56> Flippy209: yw.
<nich0s> flippy209, Listen to ic56... I am n00b and have beenpwned
<nich0s> :)
<Flippy209> haha
<nich0s> QUICK! ubuntu 6.06 = dapper, yes?
<amarillion> aLPHa_LeaK: it's on /dev/sda2, so that should be (hd0,1), right?
<gi2k15> Can anyone help me plz? I'm trying to install WoW through ISO images. I mounted the first and then run the installer. Everything went fine. But when it asks for the other CD, I umount, mount the 2nd image at the same place, but the installer keeps asking for CD 2. Any ideas?
<nich0s> I'm on a sat connection and I can't afford to download the wrong os.
<ardchoille> Some_Person: hmm.. not sure. wait a bit and try again, there may be some maintainence going on or something
<aLPHa_LeaK> uh...iirc yes.
<Some_Person> it works fine with every other package
<aLPHa_LeaK> amarillion: just try it out ;)
<ic56> nichOs: yes
<Flippy209> wow I really have to use some new desktops..  too much stuff running EEK!
<dr_willis> gi2k15,  copy all the files from the cd's to a dir. then use it to install from - is the best way
<Khamael> when I try to play streams from the net, I get sound and a black box saying "no picture", but no video. how do I fix it?
* nich0s bows to ic56.
<amarillion> aLPHa_LeaK: yes, but how do I tell it to use that partition?
<ic56> nichOs: :-)
<nich0s> ic56, can I get your e-mail to pester you with questions later? :)
<Some_Person> !mms
<ubotu> I know nothing about mms
<nich0s> heh, j/k
<gi2k15> dr_willis: ok, I'll try yhat
<aLPHa_LeaK> amarillion: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst or try "update-grub", that does it usually
<dr_willis> gi2k15,  you are usintg cedega?
<gi2k15> dr_willis: no, just wine
<Some_Person> could i download the Sources.gz file in firefox and put it in the right place?
<dr_willis> gi2k15,  i dont think the normal wine can run WoW
<amarillion> aLPHa_LeaK: after booting the live CD again, right?
<xuser> anyone have sound with gxine?
<dr_willis> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<aLPHa_LeaK> amarillion: yes
<Some_Person> i know all about firefox
<Some_Person> but could i do that?
<dr_willis> i do belive thers some repos that have the daily builds of firefox
<gi2k15> dr_willis: according to what I read, yes. http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=4031
<Some_Person> and where would the file go/
<mwe> Some_Person: if you know all about firefox tell me why version 1.5.0.3 kept crashing for me :)
<dr_willis> Some_Person,  this is linux anything is doable.. if ya want to work at it.
<kbrosnan> http://ftp.mozilla.org for one
<dr_willis> gi2k15,  considering how badly it ran under Cedega.. all i can say is GOOD LUCK.
<DPEX> hi everyone
<Random_Transit> hey...I'm having an odd problem with my sound
<aLPHa_LeaK> bbl
<Some_Person> well, where would i extract the Sources.gz to?
<squiggly> !sound
<Flippy209> ic56, can i just run this as the text file?
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<gi2k15> dr_willis: hehe, thx
<ic56> Flippy209: yes
<squiggly> are you using ALSA, random_transit?
<rixxon> is there any conviniant way to encrypt files
<Random_Transit> GAIM, my flash plugin, and all the rest of my sound apps seem to be fighting over who gets to use the soundserver
<dr_willis> gi2k15,  its a major annoyance.. every time wow had a update.. cedega needed a update as well.. it never ends it seems.
<ardchoille> rixxon: I use bcrypt and ccrypt to encrypt/decrypt files
<Random_Transit> yeah, I am using ALSA
<bulltitan> hi
<ardchoille> bulltitan: hi
<Laney> How would I go about doing creating /home/*/.Spam ? I tried mkdir /home/*/.Spam but without success...
<rixxon> ardchoille: i'd like something that has both cli and gui (nautilus) support
<Random_Transit> so, any idea what the problem could be?
<dr_willis> Laney,  the use of * in that makes little sence
<gi2k15> dr_willis: some people say wine support for wow is much better than cedega's. that's what i'm trying to test
<dr_willis> Laney,  you want to make a .Spam dir for EVERy user?
<bulltitan> is there a way to know if my request for ubuntu cds have been accepted in shipit?
<Laney> Yeah
<ardchoille> rixxon: Seahorse
<rixxon> ardchoille: like, when running an encrypted file from nautilus it asks for key...
<rixxon> ardchoille: ill check it out, thank you
<ardchoille> yw
<dr_willis> Laney,  well you will have permission issues.. ya proberly need to use find/xargs or similer tools
<munckfish> is there any way to get an nicer font in xemacs?
<munckfish> options > fonts doesn't seem to be offering me anything pleasant
<FeeR^> well i got vmware-player to work finally
<Some_Person> ok, i'm downloading that bloody Sources.gz
<FeeR^> but it'd be WONDERFUL if i could get fancontrol to work
<Some_Person> now, where do i extract it to?
<Flippy209> ic56, have time for a PM?
<ic56> Flippy209: yes
<mcpowley> hey guys, I need some networking help. I have a cat 5 cable that is wired through my house...unfortunately the length isnt long enough in one of the rooms, is there something I can do to extend it...like an extension adapter of some sort? or am I stuck
<dr_willis> mcpowley,  they got cat5 'connectors' that let ya link 2 together
<FeeR^> mcpowley, yes, you can get a small extender , basically two female connectors , so you can join two together
<dr_willis> some places over charge for them. :P
<amarillion> aLPHa_LeaK: woohoo, it's booting now. I edited /boot/grub/menu.lst directly. Though I'm wondering. why couldn't it detect the proper settings by itself?
<bulltitan> dumb question :P my order has been accepted :P
<amarillion> A bug perhaps?
<Khamael> I have uninstalled every firefox video plugin on my system, still it shows the same: a black box with "no picture" and sound
<jonah1980> NoUse, hey how's it going? what did you make of the pastebin thing?
<mcpowley> great, thanks guys, lifesavers you are
<MegaManX> Ok, I've fixed the Wine problem. Just open a terminal, type winecfg. It will pop-up a very nice configuration screen. Under drivers tab, I added the path to my cdrom as D:\ and the program is running perfectly. Wine is doing such a good job lately. I wonder how games run in Wine now ^_^
<Some_Person> ok, i have the bad Sources.gz on my desktop; there is 1 file in there; where does it go?
<NoUse> jonah1980 I don't know are you running 'gmplayer somefile.avi'
<sehute> Hi, I have a strange question. fdisk -l says that my usb-drive is W95 FAT32 (LBA), while mount says it's ext3
<bulltitan> see u later bye
<void^> sehute: there's no relation between partition type and actual filesystem
<axisys> how do I upgrade to the latest kernel?
<Some_Person> where does apt-get update extract the Sources.gzs to?
<NoUse> Some_Person have you tried changing references to us. repos? those have been having problems as far as I know
<sehute> void^: really? I didn't know that. Thanks
<Sivik> ok, this is a stupid question but i put a cd in the rom drive, how do i know its moutning
<Frogzoo> sehute: fdisk reads the partition table, whereas mount reports the actual fs on the partition - you can set the partition type using fdisk (83 for ext3 iirc)
<mwe> axisys: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will install the latest version in the repos
<axisys> mwe: is the 2.6.17 in the repo?
<Sivik> axisys: no
<mwe> axisys: no and it wont be
<sehute> Frogzoo: So, my sda1 (ext3) is part of my sda (fat32)? :)
<dr_willis> sda is the whole drive.
<mcpowley> dr_willis, would this be okay? http://tinyurl.com/edwuo
<Some_Person> oh my god, the file inside Sources.gz was last modified on December 31, 1969 at 6:00 PM!
<mwe> axisys: packages are version frozen except for bugfixes
<dr_willis> sda1 is the parttion of the drive
<sangorrin> Sivik, with mount
<axisys> mwe: in other words i should not upgrade to 2.6.17 ?
<Sivik> sangorrin, ok, i understand that, but how do i know which device it is
<mwe> axisys: not unless you need it for a good reason I think
<Sivik> axisys: unless you need it for some reason
<NoUse> Some_Person doubt it, thats probably the default date
<mwe> axisys: you'll have to do it manually
<axisys> mwe: wireless
<ardchoille> Some_Person: that's a default timestamp
<Some_Person> oh
<mwe> axisys: wireless works fine in 2.6.16
<Some_Person> so where do i put that file?
<Sivik> axisys: the braodcom stuff already works in the 2.6.15
<sangorrin> with mount
<sangorrin> put 'mount' in the command line
<axisys> Sivik, mwe ok, thnx guys
<sangorrin> it shows you the list of mounted devices
<NoUse> Some_Person have you tried changing references in /etc/apt/sources.list to us.arhive to something else?
<Sivik> sangorrin, already did
<Some_Person> yes
<ardchoille> Some_Person: does your sources.list have "us." in front of some repos?
<Sivik> sangorrin, its not mounted currently
<Some_Person> it did
<mwe> axisys: I don't think it sounds a kernel update is the answer to your problems
<Some_Person> i tried removing the us., but no change
<bja1234> hi
<ardchoille> Some_Person: you changed them?
<NoUse> Some_Person go to the terminal and run 'env | grep -i proxy'
<Some_Person> same error with and without
<sangorrin> do you want to mount it?
<Sivik> sangorrin, yes
<dr_willis> mcpowley,  notice the $10 price tag.. ive gotten them for $1 each at places.
<ardchoille> Some_Person: oh, ok
<bja1234> can someone help me, question about installation?
<NoUse> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Sivik> bja1234, just ask the question
<sehute> thanks for the help, see you guys
<bja1234> cheers
<sangorrin> put "cat /etc/fstab"
<rguy> i'm hungry
<sangorrin> maybe you have your device there
<powerbook99> ok hi all
<powerbook99> i need someone out there to work a little magic with my dvd
<Sivik> powerbook99, what are you trying to do?
<Some_Person> if u want i can pastebin the error
<powerbook99> play dvd's
<Sivik> powerbook99, use xine
<powerbook99> got libdvdcss2 installed
<NoUse> Some_Person did you run the 'env...' command?
<bja1234> I have a laptop with win xp on it, I've downloaded the ubuntu iso, unpacked the iso, written the files to a cd, but doesnt load when I restart computer. Im not sure if the cd is bootable? Is there any way of installing ubuntu from where I am now??
<ardchoille> Some_Person: that might help
<Some_Person> ok
<powerbook99> xine is installed
<dr_willis> bja1234,  look on the cd.. what Files do you see on the cd?  how did you burn the cd
<sangorrin> Sivik look in /etc/fstab
<jrib> bja1234: don't unpack the iso, burn the iso image to a cd
<gavagai> bja1234, you have to burn the cd as an image, not copy the files to the cd
<sangorrin> probably it's the /dev/hdc device
<dr_willis> and whjat does UNPACK the cd even mean?
<powerbook99> so whats the plan
<gavagai> you don't "unpack" the iso
<powerbook99> i get a xine engine error
<bja1234> oops, I've used the only cdr I have! I donloaded a prog to get all the files out of the iso, so that I could use windows built in cd writing thing
<dr_willis> i got 3 lines in tht file, my router ip, then 2 lines each with the isp's dns servers
<Some_Person> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16099
<amarillion> aLPHa_LeaK: I understand now why it was messed up: /etc/fstab was all wrong too. So apparently reinstalling windows also changed the order of my partitions, thereby making the partititon numbers in the old menu.lst wrong
<ardchoille> an iso is a finalised file system, doesn't need to be unpacked, it needs to be burned to media
<amarillion> aLPHa_LeaK: anyway, thanks a lot
<MegaManX> Ubuntu rocks...
<dr_willis> bja1234,  you messed up.. use a tool like 'burn at once'  its free
<ardchoille> MegaManX: indeed :)
<NoUse> Some_Person please run that 'env | grep -i proxy'
<Some_Person> i did
<Some_Person> no output
<bja1234> so I need another cdr! Is there no way of getting the job done without one?
<Sivik> sangorrin: i got it
<buggzero> anybody know what a demuxer is ? I can't get quicktime videos to play
<dr_willis> bja1234,  time to go to the store looks like.
<axisys> buggzero: u can request free cd as an alternative
<MegaManX> ardchoille: I've been using Linux since Redhat 6.x. I think I've finally found a distribution to settle down with ^^
<NoUse> Some_Person this looks like a network issue on your end to me
<powerbook99> says there is no plugin able to handle dvd://media/cdrom0
<gnomefreak> !quicktime > buggzero
<dr_willis> bja1234,  you should scandisk/defrag the hd befor starting the install also.. and backup imporntant stuff
<jrib> ubotu: tell buggzero about quicktime
<Some_Person> crap
<axisys> buggzero: ignore
<Some_Person> so wtf do i do?
<ardchoille> bja1234: you can mount an iso and copy files from it
<axisys> bja1234: u can request free cd as an alternative
<NoUse> Some_Person does synaptic work?
<ardchoille> MegaManX: Me too, I love this distro
<Some_Person> yeah
<powerbook99> ok dvd issue anyone here can help me out
<jrib> powerbook99: what issue exactly?
<Some_Person> with a little error at the start (no file for that repo)
<axisys> powerbook99: ask away
<NoUse> Some_Person please pastebin /ec/apt/apt.conf
<Some_Person> prolly /etc
<powerbook99> well keep getting an error about xine not being able to handle the mount point
<buggzero> jrib: ive allready followed that guide and installed the packages
<NoUse> Some_Person  but can you run "reload" in synaptic without errors?
<Some_Person> reload?
<ardchoille> powerbook99: problem with xine reading a dvd?
<jrib> buggzero: what palyer are you using?
<powerbook99> yes
<buggzero> 4ive tried both gxine and VLC
<bja1234> arch: I've got all the files out of the iso, sitting on my second partition of my hd,
<powerbook99> tried em all
<ardchoille> powerbook99: I've had that prob lots of times. I solved it by using MPlayer
<Some_Person> i didn't know synaptic had a reload
<buggzero> jrib: using both the plug in and standalone
<gavagai> bja1234, it is possible to install it in other ways but it will be much harder.  can't you just go to the store?
<NoUse> Some_Person its like apt-get update
<Some_Person> i got errors
<powerbook99> ok this is like the 6th software install
<NoUse> Some_Person same errors?
<jrib> buggzero: you installed w32codecs?
<bja1234> gav: shop is shut where I live, UK. was hoping to get it running tonight
<Sivik> powerbook99, will it just not read the dvd?
<axisys> powerbook99: do u see the dvd mounted?
<Some_Person> more errors
<ardchoille> powerbook99: I've never had a prob with MPlayer, you might like it better
<powerbook99> dvd is mounted
<Some_Person> whats wrong with this? it worked yesterday1
<eightiesk> hello I just installed dapper and it gets to the point where x server should load and freezes anyone know why?
<buggzero> yeah theres a link to another repository in that wiki page
<gavagai> bja1234, i don't think it's going to happen.  you can install debian from a floppy but not ubuntu afaik.
<Sivik> eightiesk, cause your xorg.conf isn't set correctly
<axisys> powerbook99: run nautilus and see if you can access the dvd
<bja1234> gav: ok cheers
<Some_Person> by doing reload in synaptic some of them fail
<powerbook99> yea its visible and can navigate through the dir's
<eightiesk> Sivik: the bar gets full and it freezes
<buggzero> jrib: yes i did
<NoUse> Some_Person can you pastebin /etc/apt/apt.conf ?
<ardchoille> axisys: there are times when a reboot is the only way to fix that xine problem
<Sivik> eigthiesk: then i hvae not clue
<MegaManX> eightiesk: I think it is because of your graphics card. Try to boot into save graphics mode or something like that. I've the same issue as you with Geforce 6600GT. GFX 5200 and MX440 works fine though.
<bja1234> off to knock on neihbours house to see if I can find a cdr!
<bja1234> bye all
<Some_Person> NoUse: it doesn't exist
<jrib> buggzero: as well as libxine-extracodecs?
<axisys> powerbook99: try another dvd
<powerbook99> ok
<NoUse> Some_Person ok, try replacing all http:// in sources.list to ftp://
<ardchoille> Some_Person: that's not good
<eightiesk> the thing is I had breezy for ever
<Some_Person> ok
<eightiesk> brb
<buggzero> jrib: yes thats installed as well
<Some_Person> NoUse: even the unofficial? repos?
<jrib> buggzero: where is this quicktime file from?
<xuser> Anyone know how install the codecs on mplayer?
<NoUse> Some_Person if you mean universe and mulitiverse, use
<NoUse> yes*
<powerbook99> cannot close mplayer
<jrib> ubotu: tell xuser about w32codecs
<gnomefreak> !codecs > xuser
<Some_Person> NoUse: I mean PLF and BACKPORTS
<dr_willis> xuser,  i normally get the latest ones from the mplayer homepage and use their docs
<NoUse> Some_Person leave those for now
<buggzero> jrib:  http://www.aintitcool.com/display.cgi?id=23646
<Some_Person> ok
<Rambo3> powerbook99: ps -aux and kill it
<axisys> powerbook99: well pkill -9 mplayer
<koolatron> I'm having a problem with xine - I can't get it to play FLAC files.  I've got xine-extracodecs installed
<dereks> is there a way to disable the ctrl-z on the terminal?
<powerbook99> good
<axisys> dereks: bg
<MegaManX> xuser: if you've compiled mplayer from source without first placing the codecs in a proper place, you will have to compile it again, or else the codecs won't work, as far as I know.
<axisys> dereks: or fg
<koolatron> and xine-config reports that it found "an unknown plugin: xineplug_flac.so"
<gnomefreak> NoUse: you have a /etc/apt/apt.conf  file?
<xuser> dr_willis: i downloaded the essential pack, how did you install them?
<buggzero> jrib- this is the error i get No demuxer found - stream format not recognised.
<axisys> dereks: nm.. i misunderstood your question
<gnomefreak> or did you mean /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<NoUse> gnomefreak yeah but dpkg doesn't say it belongs to any package, so I'm guessing it gets generated if needed
<gnomefreak> NoUse: ah ok
* gnomefreak doesnt have it either
<Some_Person> ok, i'm running apt-get update
<dereks> axisys: heh
<dereks> i want to unbind a key
<buggzero> ubotu: tell adamina|afk about away
<xuser> MegaManX: i apt-get, dunno where to place the essentials pack in mplayer, in gxine is /usr/lib/codecs, don't where mplayer looks for.
<MegaManX> Anyone using zsnes emulator in ubuntu? Everytime I try to change the video mode, it freezes and I've to kill it ^^
<axisys> u can probably do it using konsole.. not sure if gnome-terminal has that feature
<dr_willis> xuser,   chedk the docs on the page. :P sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb is the normal way
<Some_Person> i got an error on the BACKPORTS repo, maybe i can change it to ftp
<Cntryboy>  How do I get glxgears to show fps. In the window it just shows gears and in terminal it shows nothing.
<buggzero> megamanx - use snes9x
<martii> hello
<dr_willis> !glsgears
<ubotu> I know nothing about glsgears
<axisys> dereks: u can probably do it using konsole.. not sure if gnome-terminal has that feature
<powerbook99> imhaving the same stream issues
<dr_willis> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS in glxgears, run 'glxgears -printfps' in a terminal.
<Some_Person> no
<martii> it looks that I have a problem with shutting down my ubuntu
<powerbook99> i want to know where the codecs go
<martii> it freezes
<dereks> axisys: i am in putty now :) so it needs to be a general solution
<xuser> dr_willis: in what dir does mplayer looks for the codecs?
<Some_Person> its still running
<martii> and BTW firefox corrrupts its profile
<Cntryboy> ty
<gnomefreak> martii: no it doesnt
<dr_willis> xuser,  no clue.. never really paied attention to it. there are video files that ive never found a linux player could play.
<martii> gnomefreak: what it doesn't?
<bingogu> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".                    what's wrong with my system
<Serious-Sven> evening, can anyone help me with xlib6g? can't install it, it's needed for Opera and I allready enabled the multi- and universe repositories.
<gnomefreak> martii: you said ff corrupts its profile  it doesnt yours might do that but ff doesnt do it
<NoUse> !opera
<ubotu> An advanced and free (only as in price) Web browser. Howto at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser Latest Ubuntu packages always at: http://opera.com/download
<axisys> powerbook99: if it is related to mplayer u might ask it in #mplayer chnl
<Serious-Sven> no xlib6g is another package that I cannot install...
<MegaManX> xuser: if you go to mplayer FAQ/install guide, you will find the correct place to uncompress the codecs. I doubt many will remember the path without first looking it up ^^
<martii> gnomefreak: FF does it in this case
<kingmonkey> what is up with the openoffice.org-gnome/gtk package?
<powerbook99> no its just all dvd players in general just dont work
<powerbook99> can anyone walk me through the codecs install
<gnomefreak> martii: are you sure its ff not a theme or extention?
<bingogu> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".        how do i fix this
<Some_Person> NoUse: lol, got a "Bizarre Error"
<martii> gnomefreak: not sure of course
<MegaManX> powerbook99: Look here: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<Serious-Sven> NoUse: I used the wiki, I'm experienced enough to know I have to search but I can't install xlib6g
<martii> gnomefreak: I have no teams
<axisys> powerbook99: all codecs should be in /usr/local/lib/codes dir
<Xoritor> ok how can i get a test user to access the X display :0   --  i have already done the "xhost + LOCAL:" bit and there is no iptables rule blocking localhost
<martii> gnomefreak: and no more that 2-3 extensions
<NoUse> Some_Person pastebin, I gotta run in a couple minutes
<Some_Person> ok
<axisys> powerbook99: go to wiki.ubuntu.com and search for mplayer for example
<Xoritor> so normally i would "su - test" after doing the "xhost + LOCAL:"
<gnomefreak> martii: so far you are the first one i have seen in a year say that so im doubting its ff
<oskude> fyi: i once wanted to install "w32codecs" and their mentioed a new diroctory, but only then old directory worked...
<gnomefreak> martii: i would try to clean up the profile file and see if removing them fixes it
<Some_Person> NoUse: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16100
<Serious-Sven> powerbook99: I'm not sure but I think you need to recompile mplayer to use new codecs you place in the folders.
<martii> gnomefreak: I have copy of my profile
<jrib> buggzero: I'm sure libxine-extracodecs is supposed to let you watch quicktime.  I'm not sure though if there are any version limitations (like latest quicktime format can't be played or something).  Have you tried different .mov's possibly a little older?
<powerbook99> ok no mplayer
<martii> gnomefreak: but it does not happen when I close it manually
<NoUse> Some_Person its still pointing to http
<powerbook99> i want kaffine or totem vlc even
<Chri[s] > sigh
<Serious-Sven> powerbook99 do you use breezy or dapper?
<Chri[s] > gdm = broke
<NoUse> Some_Person get rid of all reference to http
<powerbook99> dapper
<martii> gnomefreak: only when I shut down with FF still onep
<martii> open
<Chri[s] > or startup scripts = broke
<Khamael> it seems like the mplayer-mozilla plugin works for audio streams. how do I get it to work with video?
<Serious-Sven> Khamael: how did you install mplayer?
<Some_Person> NoUse: ok, but thats the backports repo, its unofficial, does it have an ftp?
<Serious-Sven> Khamael: did you use the CVS?
<martii> gnomefreak: that should close FF the same way I would (with -15 singal)
<gnomefreak> martii: than dont do that. close ff like you should
<Some_Person> and what about the one on freecontrib.org?
<gnomefreak> martii: i think it sends kill sig. to firefox-bin
<NoUse> Some_Person yeah it should
<Khamael> Serious-Sven: no.. just the standard "apt-get install mplayer-mozilla"
<gnomefreak> closing ff and killing it are not the same
<martii> gnomefreak: easy to say\
<Cntryboy> why in UT-original it won't let me change to 16bit color and a resolution higher than 800x600?
<martii> gnomefreak: sometimes I leave it on and someone else shuts down computer
<martii> gnomefreak: just stupid
<gnomefreak> martii: that will be changing soon afaik anyway
<NoUse> Some_Person be back later
<Khamael> Serious-Sven: and when I try to stream video, I get black square with "no picture", and the sound
<Some_Person> ok, everythings ftp
<gnomefreak> martii: the new versions recover from messed up sessions
<martii> gnomefreak: and BTW ubuntu freezes while i shut it down
<cr3> movie player was once working well and now the picture is all dark, what might be the problem?
<Some_Person> freecontrib server failed
<Some_Person> they have to be http
<martii> gnomefreak: I don't think it will recover only 5 files ar left
<gnomefreak> martii: maybe low mem or small swap?>
<jrib> buggzero: for example, can you play this: http://www.apple.com/quicktime/troubleshooting/
<Cntryboy> anyone?
<oskude> cr3, you got youre eyes closed ? ;)
<martii> gnomefreak: 1gb of RAM 3gb of swap
<martii> gnomefreak: it look like alsa
<gnomefreak> martii: ff should not over write anything unless you change it
<Chri[s] > If GDM doesnt start on startup what could be the problem because i've tried uninstalling/reinstalling/reconfiguring but they have all failed
<cr3> oskude: nah, and they aren't even half closed. I'm not that tired :)
<Xoritor> can anyone help me with my xhost not letting local users access?
<gnomefreak> martii: thats very possible
<Rambo3> martii are you running some server there
<martii> gnomefreak: as I can hear half of shutdown sound
<Sivik> Cntryboy, i'm glad that you got UT running, i'm assuming your using the linux supported stuff for that game
<martii> gnomefreak: and it freezes
<Cntryboy> Sivik, I've had it running I just can't seem to get past my problems though lol.
<Some_Person> yay! it worked1
<Cntryboy> yes the linux supported stuff
<Sivik> Cntryboy, thats good
<Chri[s] > I think somethings wrong with my startup scripts
<gnomefreak> martii: it sounds like it very well could be that. see if you can end the pid and see if it still hangs on shutdown
<Some_Person> all ftp except the freecontrib servers
<martii> gnomefreak: after reset FF for example is with only 5 files in profile - crap I have to configure it once again
<Cntryboy> its jerky in game play, won't let me change resolution higher than 800x600 and it won't let me change color bits to 16
<Cntryboy> not sure why though
<buggzero> jrib:
<martii> gnomefreak: I'll try that - funny thing is that it was behaving like that just after fresh install
<gnomefreak> martii: is this ff 1.5?
<buggzero> jrib: No input plugin it says
<buggzero> jrib: im going to try and reinstall the codecs
<martii> gnomefreak: dapper with FF 1.5.0.4
<martii> gnomefreak: than there were few upgrades
<jrib> buggzero: did you try downloading the .mov to your harddrive and playing there too? rtsp://a608.q.kamai.net/3/608/51/428cf2ee/1a1a1aa00f85ee53c6f465d94f7dde4ebe2a8fbd208ffc2b98077de64bbeed4ebe2e9aff5ec3399e0c80f322950978e654b5/fire_28.mov
<martii> gnomefreak: things looked like fixed
<Chri[s] > anyone used k3b?
<gnomefreak> martii: i would file a bug on both if it continues
<Sivik> Chri[s] , you know i do
<gnomefreak> Chri[s] : some of us do
<martii> gnomefreak: and after last bigger upgrade (lots of X packages) apeared again
<Chri[s] > Have you ever had that tmp file in the /usr area locked out on you?
<Sivik> Chri[s] , is poor little chris having problems
<Chri[s] > it says i can use it
<martii> gnomefreak: I'll do just checking if it's known problem
<gnomefreak> martii: might also try #firefox or #mozilla
<powerbook99> can anyone help me with dvd codec playbac installation
<Chri[s] > Sivik gdm has been broke for days, i have to lauch X by logging in console terminal then type "startx"
<Chri[s] > i've tried removing it and reinstalling it
<jrib> buggzero: actually that won't work too well since it's rtsp: but I would find some free sample download somewhere and try it out
<Chri[s] > but it still broke so i think its a part of the startup scripts
<thespore> My keystrokes don't repeat when held down.  IE, I hold down backspace and it only goes back one character and then stops.  Is this a setting somewhere?
<Cntryboy> why in UT-original it won't let me change to 16bit color and a resolution higher than 800x600, and is very choppy in game play?
<oskude> thespore, hmm, where does this happen, i just tested in terminal and it worls...
<thespore> everywhere.. browser, terminal, xchat
<GTX> How can I make it so people cannot see inside other peoples users directorys, someone told me the command before but I have forgotten it
<oskude> thespore, hmm, try system-preferences-keyboard...
<Chri[s] > unable to link temporary file in folder /tmp/kde-chris/k3bVideoDvd0.
<judah> !chmod
<ubotu> I know nothing about chmod
<oskude> GTX, i thought that would be standars :/
<Chri[s] > That's what k3b is saying
<GTX> oskude, nope... You cant write to other peoples directorys but can read
<thespore> oskude, well i enabled the option.. but it still doesn't work.  Another issue I'm having is that none of the icons in the menus appear.
<oskude> GTX, omg, thats bad
<buggzero> jrib: im browsing on the forums, and I see people with the same problem but no avail
<oskude> thespore, try resatrting gnome
<GTX> oskude, all OS's have it... Theres a command to fix it cant remember what, chmod something
<thespore> oskude, ok will do that in a bit
<judah> chmod 744 /home/foo
<oskude> GTX, yeah, you can change it with chmod, but atleas debian had it so that no one except you can see your home... (but maybe im just wrong...)
<judah> 7 rwx 4 r--
<jrib> buggzero: it may be that quicktime7 isn't properly handled by anything yet on linux
<GTX> judah, neg theres a way to which you do something in /home/ and all users are chmoded
<judah> well you can use chmod recursively..
<jrib> buggzero: I would try it here, but I'm on dialup
<judah> or you can say chmod 744 /home/*  and that will change everything in home to rwxr--r--
<judah> basically it's chmod that you're looking for..
<judah> chmod, chown, chgrp
<judah> those are the three goodz.
<oskude> hmm, i got my home chmoded osku:osku and still others can see it ?!
<judah> osku:osku is GROUP.
<judah> that's different than if you want read for all which is the thrid section.
<oskude> osku: is user, :osku is group...
<judah> actualy.. user:group
<judah> right.
<oskude> so why do others see it then ?
<judah> so if you only want user and group to be able to access only giving group read access and deny everyone else..
<jrib> ubotu: tell oskude about permissions
<judah> it would be.. chmod 740 /home/osku
<oskude> yeah, but why do "other" have read rights to my home as standard, buf !! :)
<cute_bettong> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto and !easysource
<buggzero> jrib: im not getting any action for wmv files either
<oskude> buf=bug ^^
<Cntryboy> Doesn't anyone here know anything about video card problems?
<buggzero> jrib- i can hear them but i can't see them
<judah> rwxr--r--  where rwx is for user.. the middle r-- is for group and the last r-- is everyone on the system.
<oskude> Cntryboy, sorry, i had nvidia and ati and video allways workde :/
<judah> permissions 740 would be rwxr-----
<jrib> buggzero: what is the result of this command: apt-cache policy w32codecs | grep -i Installed
<judah> which would deny the 'OTHERS'
<Cntryboy> video works, but I'm having issues in unreal tournament game.
<legoscia> when the automatic dapper upgrading tool has been improperly
<legoscia> terminated and left lockfiles all over the place, how can i remove
<legoscia> them so i can use package tools again?
<oskude> i know all about right, i just wonder why its standard that all users see your home...
<cute_bettong> where can i find the link for the old breezy repos?
<oskude> +s
<cute_bettong> i need to get some stuff that isen't in dapper anymore
<judah> it's unix/linux tradition.
<judah> there should be nothing to hide except what you don't what to give permissions to.
<gnomefreak> cute_bettong: you dont want to do that
<cute_bettong> gnomefreak,  yes i do
<judah> oskude: +s is setuid
<oskude> hmm, maybe i remeber wrong, in debian you couldnt see others home...
<cute_bettong> gnomefreak,  yahoo messenger for debian won't install in dapper becasue it's missing something
<gnomefreak> cute_bettong: its a good first class way to mess up your system
<judah> i think they ask you during the install of debian.
<mrDaniel> i have a problem to compile the new intel ASL compiler from http://developer.intel.com/technology/iapc/acpi/downloads.htm->Source Code Pages->Unix ACPI CA - Unix Build Environment.
<buggzero> jrib-   Installed: 20050412-1plf4
<cute_bettong> gnomefreak, well it won't install without the missing dependancy
<jrib> buggzero: what version wmv?
<buggzero> 9
<gnomefreak> cute_bettong: it will throw off all your dependencies mixing repos
<cute_bettong> gnomefreak, it's the way i installed cedega as well i used the breezy sources to get the nessisary files
<mrDaniel> i have already install bison and flex, but a error occur, i don't understand
<buggzero> jrib- 9
<jrib> buggzero: those should play
<judah> and acutally now that i think about it..
<jrib> buggzero: are you using xine? (they won't play in vlc)
<mrDaniel> its about a file 'yytext_ptr', which is not declared
<judah> the default is generally 755 or
<cute_bettong> gnomefreak,  dappers dependancys are screwd up anyway....dependancy wise it's killed over half my programs
<judah> rwxr-xr-x
<buggzero> jrib- jxine
<gnomefreak> cute_bettong: and the min you update it will go back to newest version
<buggzero> jrib - gxine
<gnomefreak> cute_bettong: yahoo isnt worth it try gaim
<cute_bettong> gaim sucks won't let me transfer files
<mrDaniel> do anyone can download the 'package' and try to 'make'-it? i dont where the problem could be
<gnomefreak> cute_bettong: dapper doesnt have denpends issues atm that i am aware of
<GTX> How can I make it so people cannot see inside other peoples users directorys, someone told me the command before but I have forgotten it
<jrib> buggzero: go in preferences and make sure that the codecs directory is pointing to the correct one that w32codecs installed to
<cute_bettong> gnomefreak, go install cedega or yahoo messenger and tell me if thats still true
<gnomefreak> cute_bettong: dapper repos are same as breezy repos with breezy instead of dapper but you were warned
<cute_bettong> heck ill even let you use my transgaming account
<cute_bettong> ok thank you ^_^
<gnomefreak> cute_bettong: cedega installs fine
<cute_bettong> diden't for me
<elcepi> hey, can someone help me!! I can not burn CD/DVD in Dapper :(
<cute_bettong> i have had problems with transgamings point2play and with yahoo
* gnomefreak never has a problem installing things :(
<judah> GTX.. are you serious.. i just told you.
<oskude> elcepi, what a luck, i hate bured plastic ;)
<oskude> *burned
<reqage> transgaming crashes on me when installing a game... frustrating
<elcepi> sorry my dyslexia :S
<cvasilak> hello there, if i install xgl/compiz i will loose support for accellerated opengl (not mesa)?
<cvasilak> in games etc...
<buggzero> jrib- it says /usr/lib/codecs
* judah shakes his head and goes to lunch.
<oskude> elcepi, do you get an error when trying to burn cd/dvd ?
<Pelo> good afternoon folks,  anyone know a nice little app to view linux partitionned hdd in xp ?
<jrib> buggzero: what does 'dpkg -L w32codecs' say they got installed to?
<rhalff> hi anyone can recommend me some good amd64 laptop ?
<neotard> Pelo:  there was a project a few years ago for ext partitions, but I didn't follow it :(
<GTX> How do I stop other users reading files inside another user directory?
<D1> can I safely disable anacron and atd if I keep cron? I don't know what processes use them, but I'd like to keep one scheduler.
<mooseman447> hey
<Pelo> GTX  click on the  icon and set the permissions
<cute_bettong> huh now both of my apps work just fine O_o
<mooseman447> why is there no file manager in the new ubuntu?
<ghostghost> hi i just installed dapper over my breezy installation and want to bind my windows keys to a terminal and home directory, how do i do this in dapper? thanks in advance!
* judah pats Pelo on the back 
<judah> what was i thinking..
<GTX> Pelo, Its running ubuntu server. and I want it to so other people which are added in the future cant see it either
<gi2k15> ok, seems wow does not want to install when I copy every file from the CDs to the HDD. It says "Sorry, the installer was unable to start up". Any ideas?
<judah> GTX: now you're getting somewhere.. you LEFT THAT PART OUT..
<oskude> judah, well, i understanded that right away for GTXs questio...
<judah> GTX: research umask
<GTX> I didnt use umask i dont think
<Chri[s] > yawn
<GTX> I just chmod'ed /home or something
<Chri[s] > how can i repair gdm?
<mooseman447> does anybody know where the nautilus icon is stored?
<burgermann> Can someone point out the difference between linux-source, linux-headers and which of all the packages fits Dapper Drake?
<ghostghost> anyone?
<oskude> mooseman447, try /usr/pixmap (or such)
<gnomefreak> Chri[s] : sudo apt-get install --reinstall gdm
<elcepi> I go to places -> CD/DVD Creator -> Drag a 1MB file (just that) -> Click in "Write to Disk" -> Click in "Write" ... and get a Insert a rewritable or blank disc.  But the disk is blank
<mooseman447> yea but i cant find it there
<Chri[s] > gnomefreak, reinstalling it doesnt fix it
<burgermann> ghostghost: how about the keyboard settings?
<gnomefreak> Chri[s] : what is the issue with it?
<mooseman447> because there is no file manager on the normal menu im going to add it to the top panel but i cant find the icon
<judah> chmod and a sticky-bit
<Chri[s] > it does start on startup
<Chri[s] > doesnt
<ghostghost> yeah i had a look around keyboard
<ghostghost> and jey shortcuts
<cute_bettong> why is it then gnomefreak that i cannot install sertain things like i used to? i have every repo known to man and a few known to monkys
<oskude> burgermann, linux-source could be the whole source code of linux, linux-header would be only the *.h files you need when compiling stuff that need linux sources to compile...
<judah> chomd o+somethign
<ghostghost> but couldn;t find the relevant bit
<ghostghost> i think the method is different to how it was in breazy
<ghostghost> or its in a different place at least
<Chri[s] > gnomefreak, let me reboot and see if that worked
<judah> google will help with the rest i'm sure. i'm starving.
<Flippy209> fyi ic56 = pimp.
<Chri[s] > gnomefreak, brb
<ghostghost> I think it was something to do with metcity.... maybe?
<gnomefreak> cute_bettong: depends what you are trying to install like take cedega for example the only issue i remember was xlibs and you just needed xlibs-dev to fix that iirc
<fatlip> finally
<burgermann> ghostghost: I'm wouldn't know I'm sitting in Kubuntu breezy ;S
<gnomefreak> cute_bettong: it could be the repos you have
<ghostghost> whats it like?
<gnomefreak> cute_bettong: could be packages changed names
<fatlip> okay so i'm doing backups... someone said i should use fat32, but the max size on fat32 is 32GB -- should i just make multiple partitions?
<cute_bettong> gnomefreak, i have all the recommeded ubuntu repos
<Sivik> how do i update the clock via the time server
<burgermann> oskude: thanks. So compiling third party modules would require the linux-header package?
<gnomefreak> you tell me the package and what its looking for it can be taken care of atleast with a wget
<gnomefreak> cute_bettong: only dapper repos?
<cute_bettong> yes that is my default repos
<gnomefreak> cute_bettong: no unoffical repos like seveas repo or any of those?
<oskude> burgermann, yup, allmost allways if some program needs another program/library, you would need th *-dev package, or in linux case linux-header...
<cute_bettong> no
<darkyoshi372> How can I amplify the sound coming out of my sound card? It's not really loud enough, even with headphones.
<cute_bettong> just the ubuntu ones that where reccomemded by the bot
<gnomefreak> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto and !easysource
<oskude> darkyoshi372, if its not loud enough, you need an external amplifier...
<Goshawk> how can i see what's my arch?
<gnomefreak> cute_bettong: what package are you looking for lets start there
<mindspit> hallo you fantastic people!
<cute_bettong> i have always had problems with easy source
<Chri[s] > gnomefreak, didnt work
<spikeb> hiya mindspit
<gnomefreak> Goshawk: uname -r
<mahatm1> hello
<darkyoshi372> odkude, the problem is that in windows it's louder.
<cute_bettong> don't know used the breezy repos and it fixed them
<burgermann> oksude, that's sweet. I've been trying to build a module with linux-source and it's jammers up about invalid module format :s
<gnomefreak> Chri[s] : what didnt work?
<burgermann> oskude: hopefully this works then :P
<Chri[s] > gnomefreak, on boot up gdm doesnt start
<Goshawk> gnomefreak: it gives me the kernel version
<oskude> darkyoshi372, the new soundcards dont have an "earphone" output, so you need to amplifie it somewhere else...
<NickGarvey> gnomefreak: nope, uname -m
<NickGarvey> Goshawk: uname -m
<Chri[s] > gnomefreak, ps aux|grep gdm shows gdm running
<gnomefreak> Goshawk: it should say 386 or 686 or ppc or k7
<darkyoshi372> oskude, okay, thanks.
<NickGarvey> gnomefreak: -r is kernel version
<mahatm1> I'm getting the error 17 from grub after an install - I only have one hd with two partitions (root and swap)
<gnomefreak> NickGarvey: uname -r will give you arch
<Chri[s] > gnomefreak even if i kill gdm and try to lauch it manually it fails
<gnomefreak> NickGarvey: it gives you the arch
<fatlip> how do i inialize/partition a harddisk in ubuntu?
<Warbo> How do you change GNOME's default Window Manager from Metacity to Enlightnement short of linking /usr/bin/metacity to /usr/bin/enlightenment? Gconf options don't seem to work
<gnomefreak> Chri[s] : do you have any gui?
<fatlip> is there a graphical way? or must i use fdisk?
<Chri[s] > gnomefreak, yes i'm in gnome now
<NickGarvey> gnomefreak: "-r, --kernel-release"
<Goshawk> NickGarvey: yep uname -m
<Warbo> !gparted
<ubotu> I know nothing about gparted
<Chri[s] > gnomefreak, startx from terminal
<mahatm1> I see some posts on this subject, but they don't seem to apply to my situation
<Warbo> fatlip: GParted
<oskude> fatlip, fyi: cfdisk is "better" to use than fdisk
<Chri[s] > or X
<Chri[s] > which ever you prefer
<fatlip> =] 
<NickGarvey> !gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted"
<gnomefreak> NickGarvey: uname -r look at the end of it it gives the arch
<NickGarvey> gnomefreak: oh true
<jrib> buggzero: well if it's any consilation quicktime7 appears to be the same as h264 and I'm able to stream them with mplayer
<NickGarvey> gnomefreak: -m is better ;)
<fatlip> i have gparted ona live cd somewhere
<fatlip> theres a non-live cd version i assume
<Warbo> fatlip: You can't change any partitions you are using, so a LiveCD lets you do anything (since it doesn't use your HD)
<NickGarvey> !no gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<gnomefreak> Chri[s] : i dont know i would try sudo update-alternatives --all and choose what you want as default for everything there should be a part in it for x-session iirc choose the gdm one
<NickGarvey> !gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<NickGarvey> ..what
<NickGarvey> I am registered
<arm73c05> anyone with a dell 2007wfp able to send me their xorg.conf?  i can't for the life of me get 1680 mode working.
<gnomefreak> NickGarvey: nope you can stop trying
<mikearthur> arm73c05: don't have a 2007fpw, but have 2005
<fatlip> alright nice -- this works on usb drives right?
<gnomefreak> NickGarvey: noone edits ubotu but a few people
<mikearthur> arm73c05: what video card?
<NickGarvey> gnomefreak: oh? they changed it?
<arm73c05> mikearthur: nvidia fx5200
<gnomefreak> NickGarvey: new bot
<mikearthur> arm73c05: you should be able to almost cut and paste
<Warbo> Anyone know how to replace Metacity with Enlightenment (not system-wide)?
<Chri[s] > apt-get update and what else?
<arm73c05> mikearthur: thanks a lot.  i would think so too.
<NickGarvey> gnomefreak: oh, alrighty.. someone should change the message then, it said I had to identify to use that command which is why I kept trying heh
<mikearthur> I'm a nvidia card too
<jrib> NickGarvey: try in a /query
<mikearthur> arm73c05: http://mikearthur.co.uk/xorg.conf
<cute_bettong> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<fatlip> and would you agree that fat32 is the best FS to use for backing up?
<arm73c05> mikearthur: thanks mike.
<Warbo> mikearthur: You must be a pretty advanced card if you can talk on a chat room :)
<mikearthur> arm73c05: no worries, let me know if you need any more help
<oskude> fatlip, NO
<NickGarvey> jrib: what is that?
<fatlip> what is?
<mikearthur> Warbo: lol, typo :)
<fatlip> most of these files are from a windows system.. and fat32 is pretty much universal.. thats what made me think about it
<cute_bettong> gnomefreak, i think the reason it cannot update anything that i have gotten from the breezy repos is becasue i don't have the dapper ones lol
<Warbo> fatlip: Tar?
<oskude> fatlip, fat32 is only the "best" if you want whare dataq between linux and windoze
<mikearthur> fat32 is a terrible filesystem
<arm73c05> mikearthur: brb.
<Warbo> fatlip: FAT has no concept of file ownership, permission, etc. but tar archives do
* oskude is drunk an apologize for typos and co...
<NickGarvey> I use xfs
<elcepi> oskude: And, when I use cdrecord i get "cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.15-25-386
<elcepi> cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.
<elcepi> cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris."
<fatlip> mikearthur, i concur.. due to its lack of fault tolorance.. but i figured since its read easily by all OSes
<jrib> NickGarvey: a private message, but never mind since gnomefreak just explained
<gnomefreak> !gparted
<mikearthur> windows can read/write ext2/3
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning tool. "apt-get install gparted"
<fatlip> but now that i think about it.. if i ever needed to recover data.. i could really use any system and just transfer
<elcepi> I have sata hard disk and 2.4 does not boot ok
<NickGarvey> jrib: oh alrighty, what is the difference between /query and /msg?
<mikearthur> elcepi: kernel 2.4?
<gnomefreak> NickGarvey: nothing
<oskude> elcepi, hmm, newer seen that message an i have burned cds, dvds and dvd rams...
<mikearthur> NickGarvey: you can type msg quicker :D
<NickGarvey> haha okie
<Warbo> fatlip: LiveCDs are useful for recovering data, and there are no publicly available Windows LiveCDs anyway
<mikearthur> Warbo: BartPE is
<fatlip> so xfs is suggested?
<jrib> NickGarvey: I don't really know
<Warbo> mikearthur: That's not publicly available is it? (and doesn't it need a pagefile as well?)
<spikeb> bartpe is a dos livecd IIRC
<oskude> fatlip, i heard there are windows xfs drivers, but i never tested...
<elcepi> oskude: I google it and I find some problems with sata and some durners I dont know if that is the problem
<fatlip> i saw them.. i havent tested either
<NickGarvey> fatlip: oh I don't know how windows handles xfs, so if you need to access on windows I'd use ext3
<xuser> does Ubuntu supports wpa?
<fatlip> ext3 = reiser?
<oskude> fatlip, ext3 != reiser4
<fatlip> i'm not seeing ext3 as a choice here
<fatlip> is there an alternate name for it?
<oskude> fatlip, != means "not the same"
<gnomefreak> fatlip: no they are different filesystems
<fatlip> i know ;)
<oskude> fatlip, seeing where ?
<fatlip> gparted
<oskude> OMG
<fatlip> whoa there we go
<fatlip> nevermind.. sorry about that
<someothernick> O.o
<oskude> thought so :)
<Warbo> SO nobody has any ideas for using Enlightenment in GNOME? Compiz has a --replace option but E doesn't (version 0.16 by the way)
<fatlip> apparently i'm blind
<Sivik> i have a little problem, i had to mount the drive to run the wine setup.exe, now i have a second cd to install, but i can't get the rom open
<blind> apparently I'm fatlip
<fatlip> lol!
<oskude> lol
<spikeb> heh
<fatlip> nice
<gnomefreak> Warbo: i would try #ubuntu-xgl for that but i think its only kde and gnone  e-gnome isnt plain gnome
<Warbo> Sivik: If it isn't being used anymore then "sudo eject /dev/devicename" should work (although WINE might not give it up like it should)
<Sivik> ok
<NickGarvey> fatlip: Recovering deleted files from an XFS filesystem is almost impossible (though this can be an advantage, too)
<Sivik> it says the device is busy
<fatlip> yes but isnt that the prediciment we all face?
<Sivik> Warbo: is there another way to try it
<SVisor> Has anyone noticed that Firefox (version bundled with 6.06) is slow?
<MisterN> NickGarvey: _almost_?
<mikearthur> anyone here got ut2004 working?
<Warbo> gnomefreak: I was just commenting that Compiz (and Metacity) have the option to replace the running WM
<someothernick> lol just sweat talk her
<someothernick> *sweet
<kzin> if anyone groks wifi i'll be grateful: using dapper on one of the latest ibook G4 (PPC) with Airport Extreme, that's bcm43xx. i can sniff the wireless traffic but dhcp usually fails, tcpdumo showing DHCP requests being sent but no replies. if i wiggle with it (ifdown, ifup, iwconfig stuff) i eventually manage to get it working but i lose it after the next suspend-to-ram. any ideas?
<fatlip> sure if i needed to delete stuff i'd probably need to do it in a hurry and make it unrecoverable.....not that i do anything unsavvy.... but you never know
<fatlip> but then again if something gets accidentally deleted and i want it back.. i'd be screwed
<Warbo> Sivik: If the program isn't letting go of the drive then you might try making ISOs of the discs (using dd) and mounting them instead of the real discs
<Sivik> ok
<fatlip> i'm thinking about just encrypting the entire disk
<JINDAL> hullo guys nd gals :P
<dope> whats a good iso burning program for linux
<voraistos> hey people. how do i know what my processor is? i should have centrino (i686), but is it P4M or PM ?
<fatlip> but again.. i'm afraid of corruption
<Warbo> dope: Nautilus, and failing that GnomeBaker and K3b
<someothernick> k3b gnomebaker dope
<dope> can i use apt to install gnomebaker
<Warbo> dope: yes
<dope> ok
<dope> thanks
<voraistos> apt-get install gnomebaker
<Sivik> ok
<Warbo> voraistos: sudo
<voraistos> yeah. i am recompiling my kernel so i am root right now ;)
<Sivik> Warbo: how do i create those iso images?
<[Finn] > i'm having big problems with my integrated wifi-card in my laptop, is there a way to find out witch card it is and futhermore witch drivers i need?
<Sivik> [Finn] , what kind of card?
<Warbo> Sivik: If you do "dd if=/dev/cdromdevicename of=/home/username/disc1.iso" for example (replace those generic bits)
<[Finn] > thats my problem
<someothernick> lol
<Solan> I'm truing to recove some data from an "well on the way to be broken" HD, but I can't seem to get the HD mounted in Ubuntu when I use the LiveCD. The PC has got XP on it, so I have to use the live CD.
<Sivik> ok
<[Finn] > its an ibm thinkpad r40
<Sivik> [Finn] , what kind of card, you can discover by doing an lspci
<Sivik> [Finn] , what kind of card, not computer
<Warbo> Solan: If you get I/O errors then it may be past recovery
<zenit> [Finn] : maybe lspci can help you on the way
<Solan> Warbo, I'm not getting I/O errors, but I just can't find the HD in Ubuntu, and I don't remember how to mount it;)
<Sivik> Warbo: will that create an iso image?
<Warbo> [Finn] : Try "lspci" and that might give you some info (if it uses the PCI interface that is)
<neutrinomass> Solan: System->Administration->disks ? :)
<Warbo> Sivik: Yes, it will dump the CD into a file, which is what an ISO is
<Sivik> ok
<[Finn] > can it be one of these:
<[Finn] > 0000:02:00.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1510 PC card Cardbus Controller
<[Finn] > 0000:02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB PRO/100 VE (MOB) Ethernet Controller (rev 83)
<Solan> can't find it.... Norwegian setup, but I can't find anything that resebles Disks...
<fatlip> now i just gotta figure out how to mount this drive
<Sivik> [Finn] , no
<Warbo> If I try my E experiments in XNest it won't cause any problems will it?
<Sivik> Warbo, what do you mean by E experiments?
<Warbo> E=Enlightenment
<pradeep> is there command to minimize all apps
<fish831> hello, I am having trouble with my built in wireless card.  It shows up under network settings, but I cannot connect to or scan available networks.
<Sivik> Warbo: which version, e17 or e16?
<pradeep> and show desktop?
<fatlip> .. sudo mount -t ext3 -o nls=utf8,umask=0222 /dev/sda /media/backup
<fatlip> do i need that -o part?
<Warbo> I'm trying to get it to replace Metacity for my user. At the moment I have just told Metacity to not restart, killed it, then run E
<neutrinomass> Solan: Should be first or second in the menu (I've installed a couple of other programs so I can't tell for sure). It's got a hard disk next to it ;)
<Warbo> E16
<onkarshinde> I am unable to play VCD in totem in dapper. Using totem-gstreamer
<Sivik> onkarshinde, try xine or mplayer
<Solan> nope, I don't have anything like that on my System, Administration
<Warbo> pradeep: There is a button for it on the panel (in GNOME and probably KDE)
<sryan> I have to say, I upgraded from Breezy to Dapper and it went flawless!
<onkarshinde> Sivik: I know obvious solution. But why VCD were working till few days ago
<Solan> I'm running hoary...
<sryan> I'm quite happy with my Ubuntu experience thus far.
<Sivik> onkarshinde, not sure, i have never tried to run a VCD
<sryan> Other than it doesn't like my internal wireless card on my Dell Inspiron 1150.
<pradeep> Warbo, not a button .. like if i'm playing a full screen game .. if i want to go to desktop
<onkarshinde> pradeep: What are you looking for?
<krang> Anyone here know how to update groups in NIS? ypcat group only has entries and doesn't math /etc/group on the server
<bsdfox> something musta crashed.. I have to tap the arrow every time to move over a space, ie holding it doesn't make it move. any advice? I don't really want to reboot right now
<krang> Sorry "2 entries"
<neutrinomass> Solan: Oh, may not exist on hoary...not sure. Well, open up a terminal. I take it you have a non-SCSI disk ? How many partitions do you have ?
<mikearthur> anyone here run UT2004?
<Warbo> pradeep: Ah, that may be determined by your window manager. Maybe Alt-Right Click will give you a menu (including minimise)?
<voraistos> i used to ;)
<voraistos> for UT ;)
<pooya> hi, how can I run a command just before shutdown?
<onkarshinde> is there any gst-register for gstreamer0.10 as there was for 0.8?
<pradeep> Warbo, i'll check
<pradeep> brb
<panthar> Does anyone else have a problem where most media players lock up when trying to play an MP3 stream instead of skipping to the next item in the playlist if it has trouble connecting?
<krang> onkarshinde: gst-register0.10
<krang> onkarshinde: or gst-register-0.10
<bsdfox> my screen keeps fading to black every like 15-20 minutes too (like it were going to screensaver or suspend) but then doesn't do anything.. any ideas?
<onkarshinde> krang: No such thing on my installation.
<Warbo> panthar: It may have a huge time-out if it keeps waiting (or has it fully locked up?)
<panthar> It locks up the interface.
<Warbo> bsdfox: Disable DPMS?
<hackel> Does anyone know how to configure GIMP / gimp-print to print using my installed CUPS driver (hplip) instead of the gutenprint drivers?
<panthar> This happens in XMMS, Rhythmbox, the XFCE media player, etc...
<pradeep> Warbo, not working :(
<Warbo> pradeep: OK, just a suggestion
<panthar> I have only gotten Beep and mplayer to handle it gracefully.
<panthar> Local MP3's and some streams do work okay.
<fish831> Any one know of a good application to scan available wireless networks?
<Ohzie> Has anyone played games on ubuntu using cedega?
<onkarshinde> fish831: DId you try wifi radar?
* chamo hello
<krang> onkarshinde: /usr/bin/gst-register-0.10?
<Warbo> pradeep: I can't think of anything to minimise a fullscreenprogram, other than maybe using brightside to edgeflip desktops or running the game, etc. in another X and using ctrl-alt-fX to switch
<onkarshinde> krang: Nope.
<krang> onkarshinde: dang
<krang> onkarshinde: should be there
<Sivik> Warbo: can i mount all three of the .iso's at once so i can just tell the installer to look?
<timas> hello!
<onkarshinde> krang: No it is not. Checked packages.ubuntu.com also. There is no package which contains this.
<Spec> Can I compare two floating numbers in bash?
<Sivik> timas: hi
<krang> onkarshinde: is gstreamer definitely installed?
<pooya> command before shutdown?
<onkarshinde> krang: Yes
<Warbo> Sivik: I think so, but you may need to tell WINE that you have some "extra CD drives"
<fish831> onkarshinde: thanks... for some reason it wasn't working yesterday... works now
<timas> Frustration has braught me so far, so I'm just going to throw it out there.. is there anywhere where I can find the linux-headers for the .19 kernel version? My machine can't mount my drives with the newer ones so I'm stuck using that one and now I need the headers.. which I can't seem to find anywhere..
<fatlip> how do i open a folder as root?
<XHK> Anyone got any idea, why gaim won't appear on system tray, though it has been enabled on gaim config.
<DarkRavenMixage> timas have you ever tried to use synaptic?
<fatlip> (in gnome, not terminal)
<Warbo> timas: 2.6.15-19?
<DarkRavenMixage> and type linux-headers?
<DarkRavenMixage> lol
<krang> onkarshinde: apt-cache search gstreamer and check you installed all those packages are installed
<timas> Warbo: yes
<NoUse> fatlip usually you don't :-), what are you trying to do?
<watson540> Is there a way to change the resolutionn of a FRAMEBUFFER CONSOLE FROM WITHIN IT?/ (INSTEAD OF PASSING 'VGA=52' AT BOOT THROUGH GRUB)
<xzz> Where's the oowriter2 binary located in Dapper Drake?
<fatlip> trying to copy folders over to this blank drive
<watson540> ERRR
<timas> DarkRavenMixage: I have, but it only lists the .23 and .25
<watson540> SORRY I DIDNT KNow abuuott caps
<fatlip> i mounted the new drive and i'm getting permission errors
<NoUse> fatlip ntfs? fat32?
<watson540> jhust woke up
<DarkRavenMixage> timas update your kernel
<fatlip> ntfs -> ext3
<pooya> is it possible to run a command before shutdown?
<timas> DarkRAvenMixage: I can't, it wont mount my drives with anything newer as the .19
<DarkRavenMixage> why?
<onkarshinde> krang: I am on dapper and 0.10 version of gstreamer is installed. Isn't that sufficient? Also as I said, VCDs were working till few days ago
<Warbo> timas: Well that was only available in the development versions of Dapper, so there is only continued support for -23 and up. I had to reluctantly upgrade from -18 to -23 the other day (and rewrite my boot CD) since all of the -18 packages were gone and I couldn't use the nvidia packages any more
<NoUse> fatlip just use chmod or chown to change the permssions on the new ext3 drive
<timas> DarkRavenMixage: I have all kernels installed, it just wont boot.. it times out on finding my root, thats all I know
<timas> uh oh..
<NoUse> fatlip probably want to 'sudo chown user:user /media/ext3_mnt_point
<timas> this might prove troublesome for me then..
<Warbo> xzz: If it is not in /usr/bin then it has a different name (the package is now openoffice, with a version number of 2, rather than a seperate openoffice2 package)
<fatlip> thank you :)
<NoUse> fatlip or chown -R to do it recursively
<krang> onkarshinde: hmm, actually, now that I look, I have gst-register0.8, but no higher
<fatlip> its a blank drive so -r i'm guessing is useless
<timas> Warbo, DarkRavenMixage, you guys know of any way so I can find out why it wont mount my drive with the newer kernels?
<Warbo> pooya: Put a script in /etc/init.d and use the right update-rc.d options to add it to shutdown only
<krang> onkarshinde: I'm lost. maybe the functionality is in another tool now
<Warbo> timas: Have you checked dmesg after trying?
<DarkRavenMixage> timas does x gives you some error?
<BCK> if i go to windows and change a partition from ntfs to fat32 will i still be able to boot ubuntu ?
<onkarshinde> krang: hmm
<DarkRavenMixage> timas you got nvidia card?
<timas> Warbo, how do I check the dmesg?
<timas> DarkRavenMixage: nope
<Warbo> timas: Just type "dmesg" (or maybe "dmesg | tail" to only see the most recent entries)
<pianoboy3333> Where can I learn to build the new 2.6.17 kernel?
<timas> and I don't get any x errors either, it just times out on finding my root drive and then boots into a mini recovery shell
<krang> onkarshinde: apparently it registers plgins automatically as of 0.10
<krang> onkarshinde: http://gnomejournal.org/article/37/gstreamer-010---whats-in-it-for-the-users
<tonyyarusso> Is it possible to download an iso of Dapper + all updates since release?
<timas> Warbo: boot, let it time out and in the shell it gives check dmesg?
<Warbo> timas: Ah, it doesn't even find your root drive? Dammit
<Spec> What makes 'init' use 99.9% CPU?
<Sivik> Warbo: do we know how to tell wine that
<onkarshinde> krang: And in my case it seems to have deregistered something.
<Warbo> Sivik: Maybe with winecfg
<Sivik> ok
<tonyyarusso> pianoboy3333: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Warbo> Sivik: Give it the mount points rather than the ISOs
<Sivik> ok
<Sivik> so i just need to mount the .iso?
<AlinuxOS> Hello, how can I see SyStime in terminal mode ?
<Warbo> Sivik: Yes, use the "-o loop" option in mount
<neutrinomass> tonyyarusso: No, not yet. There is some talk about doing this, but nothign has been done so far ...
<Sivik> ok
<AlinuxOS> there is command time. but it does different things.
<tonyyarusso> neutrinomass: All right.  Hopefully for Edgy then.
<timas> AlinuxOS: type 'date' ?
<pooya> Warbo, I just want this command to run if I am logged in, i.e. not globally
<AlinuxOS> timas, thank yoo!!! ;)
<goudkov> is there a link checker like xenu that would run on linux?
<timas> My pleasure :)
<krang> onkarshinde: Sorry dude, I've no idea.
<Warbo> goudkov: Is that for hypertext links? Wget can do that
<Sivik> Warbo: so where do i need to mount it?
<f0ster> g'afternoon
<goudkov> Warbo: yep. i didn't know that wget can signal broken links
<Warbo> Sivik: Wherever. (as long as the folder you are mounting to exists)
<Sivik> Warbo, ok, after i make iso's, i need to mount those, and then the installer will regonize them?
<Warbo> goudkov: It has an option to scour an entire site for every link, and another option to not actually get the file, only check that it is there
<timas> warbo: So should I go try dmesg after booting into the -25 kernel?
<Warbo> timas: Yes
<goudkov> Warbo: ok, thanks. i'll check
<timas> Warbo: Any way I can save that data?
<Spec> does ubuntu have a utility for reading /var/log/wtmp?
<Warbo> Sivik: If you make the ISOs, mount them then tell WINE that those mounted folders are CDROMS then it should work
<timas> if it mounts my usb drive I can.. hm
<Sivik> ok
<Sivik> how do i tell wine that their mounted as cdroms
<pse-eh> anyone having problems with kb/mouse input after 5.10->6.06 upgrade?
<Warbo> timas: If you have access to your filesystem then you can add a "> /whatever/filename" to dump it's output there. However it sounds like you are only getting access to a busybox shell or something in the initrd (so you may not have access to your filesystem)
<chamo> hello
<MystaMax> oh my gosh, How do I stop Shift-backspace fro mdoing what it does!?
<Warbo> Sivik: It should be somewhere in the WINE registry, and winecfg should be able to add them. I'll check now for you
<timas> Warbo: Busybox! thats right, I was thinking blackbox but I knew it wasn't right so refrained from mentioning it.. yikes, no way to save that data then I'm guessing.. ah well I'll go check at least
<MystaMax> it seems to be restarting gnome or something
<timas> bbiab, I hope ;)
<MystaMax> it takes me back to the login manager
<oni-dracula> what does it mean when glxgears uses 100% cpu and runs at 1fps?
<mukund> foxes are having a wedding? :)
<Warbo> Sivik: Sorry, I can't get WineCfg up at the moment, since my new graphics card is giving me a load of errors :(
<Sivik> lol
<Sivik> thats not fun
<Sivik> no*
<Sivik> Warbo, what kind of video card
<cvasilak> hi installed xgl works fine but nvidia settings don't run saying "ERROR: NV-CONTROL extension not found on this Display."
<Warbo> Sivik: ATI Radeon something or other
<Sivik> Warbo: thats no fun, yucky
<bipolar> is anyone here using apt-proxy?
<Warbo> I'm getting LOADS of lines like this "[fglrx]  API ERROR: could not register entrypoint for GenerateMipmapEXT" when I try to run glxinfo and things. Any advice?
<Sivik> Warbo: thats weird
<Warbo> Sivik: I am not an expert on ATI (although I have become one on Nvidia, since I have experienced pretty much every problem with their drivers that there is over the years)
<chamo> why can't I install Ubuntu Dapper Drake on a SATA pc ?!?
<Warbo> chamo: Do the drives come up in the installer? Or do they install fine but not bot? What kind of message do they give either way?
<Warbo> boot, not bot
<chamo> everything goes fine until the install process that hangs at/after HD format
<chamo> it just freeze
<chamo> I guess I have to either edit the bios or add some parameter to the CD Boot
<Warbo> chamo: Try setting up the partitions beforehand, then it shouldn't have to format them
<chamo> What tool can I use ? gparted ?
<chamo> something like qparted with a Knoppix boot disc ?
<Spec> fdisk and mkfs?
<Warbo> chamo: I would use fdisk or cfdisk, and mke2fs -j or mkreiserfs since any errors from these would be reported on the command line
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone help me with a problem installing bluefish? Here's the error I get: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16106
<Warbo> mkfs.reiserfs sorry
<pequatre> hi. i need some help with an error message when installing my printer (samsung ml-1610)'s drivers. Those are drivers form samsung's website. the install itself goes well but it ends with "Unable to find file 'ppd/fr'Warning: LPP_Init() failed! Waiting 2 seconds...". i've read this has to do with CUPS. anyone has an idea ?
<chamo> okay
<chamo> Im gonna go try now.
<chamo> be right back
<Krhis> pianoboy3333, no apt-get?
<oni-dracula> Warbo, that error you pasted a bit above confuses my brain.  Since when does glxgears use mipmap technology?  I thought that was for high end games n stuff
<mindspit> Can i use ISPconfig to host multiple domains with multiple DynDns addresses ?
<pianoboy3333> Krhis: I wanted the newest version
<Warbo> oni-dracula: It gives a terminal full of lines with different endings
<oni-dracula> fun
<oni-dracula> glx makes me cry
<onkarshinde> Can anyone help me with playing VCD with totem-gstreamer?
<Krhis> pianoboy3333, I think I can help.... let me see.
<Warbo> oni-dracula: I am very new to ATI cards, so I don't know if I have set it up right (I basically followed the !ati info, but cleaned up my xorg.conf a bit)
<pianoboy3333> Krhis: kk
<oni-dracula> heh I'm running an nvidia card and my glx is still screwy
<oni-dracula> runs all gl at 1 fps
<Warbo> oni-dracula: I could probably help you with that :)
<oni-dracula> by all means, Warbo
<Ohzie> Hey, does anyone know what xlib-dev packages your need to install in order to compile a kernel module for the nvidia driver?
<Warbo> Well first of all do glxinfo (see, even this basic step doesn't work for me!)
<Warbo> Ohzie: xlibs-dev only exists for some compatibility reasons and isn't really used (I think)
<oni-dracula> glxinfo outputs a nice long bit of output
<Warbo> oni-dracula: Check if it says Mesa anywhere
<oni-dracula> it does
<Krhis> pianoboy3333, Try sudo dpkg -i --force-install bluefish_1.0.5-1_i386.deb
<onkarshinde> Can anyone help me with playing VCD with totem-gstreamer?
<Warbo> oni-dracula: Then you aren't using your nvidia driver
<Albright> My Kubuntu Live CD is hanging on boot. After the progress bar fills up, the screen blacks out, then text flashes on the screen too quickly to read and I'm taken back to the progress bar screen, but with no "Doing this... ok" messages. Nothing happens from there.
<oni-dracula> well isn't that nice
<pianoboy3333> Krhis: ok
<Warbo> oni-dracula: So no wonder glxgears gives 100% CPU at 1fps
<Ohzie> Warbo: When you attempt to install the nvidia kernel driver with the dapper kernel, it says there isn't a pre-built module for this kernel, and you need to compile one. It promptly asks you to install xlibs-dev.
<fatlip> chown: changing ownership of `/media/backup': Read-only file system
<fatlip> i was writing to it fine
<fatlip> but now i cant
<Warbo> Ohzie: I use module-assistant to build my nvidia modules
<Ohzie> module-assist?
<Sivik> how do i get wine to regonize a mounted iso as a cdrom drive
<NoUse> fatlip 'mount' is it marked rw or ro?
<kolaje> Can someone explain to me how to have Ubuntu start in console mode, and manually have X start when necissary?
<Warbo> Ohzie: "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-source module-assistant && sudo m-a"
<Sivik> kolaje, what video card?
<fatlip> what i dont understand is why that suddenly happened
<fatlip> it was working fine til i just tried to write to it
<Sivik> kolaje, the command is startx
<pianoboy3333> Krhis: i think it's --force-overwrite, I don't have a --force-install option
<kolaje> Sivik. gforce4 go something something
<kolaje> Sivik i know, but i want the computer to start in console mode, instead of X
<Warbo> kolaje: Turn off /etc/init.d/gdm symlinks which are in /etc/rcX.d (where X is 0,1,2,3,4,5,6)
<fatlip> oh well
<a_l_e> ehm ehm... when using or dpackaging java i get an error "libstdc++.so.5" ... a quick locate found "libstdc++.so.6" in my dapper system :-(
<Sivik> kolaje, are you trying to install the video drivers from nvidia?
<Krhis> pianoboy3333, soory about that, I'm a Debian person. ^^
<a_l_e> ... any solution to this mismatch?
<pianoboy3333> Krhis: kk
<Krhis> pianoboy3333, -f should work on both.
<kolaje> Warbo, Sivik, thank you.. and yes, but that's later.. i need to install the proper drivers later
<pianoboy3333> Krhis: so, what is the command I should run?
<kolaje> Sivik. my laptop has a weird gforce in it, and it wont work with the regular nvidia drivers for some reason
<Sivik> kolaje, ok, to get to console from the x, ctrl-alt-f1 and then rund killall gdm
<Sivik> run*
<Warbo> kolaje: You can probably just change the "S" to a "K" in /etc/rc1.d/S<something>gdm
<poje> Is there a lightweight powerpoint viewer for Gnome?  My laptop makes using OOo for just looking at ppts a pain in the ass
<oni-dracula> RESTARTING X!! EVERYONE HOLD ON TO YOUR HATS!
<gavagai> kolaje, i think you need to remove the /etc/rc#.d link to gdm.. first find out what runlevel you're in.  do:  runlevel
<Warbo> poje: Try the standalone viewer from micro$haft in WINE
<poje> Warbo: I saw that on my google search but I'd rather not pull out wine just yet
<Sivik> poje, try and see if the kde writer has a power point program
<poje> I don't even think I have it installed
<f0ster> do you think if I had a good 64-bit processor that i'd be able to emulate hl2 through wine adequately?
<poje> Sivik: I'm pretty sure that's not installed either
<oni-dracula> ok so now glxinfo has Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Krhis> pianoboy3333, Try sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite bluefish_1.0.5-1_i386.deb
<Warbo> poje: There are a few lightweight presentation apps for X and GNOME and KDE (but forget their names) and they MAY have support for powerpoint files
<a_l_e> ehm ehm... when using or "make-jpkg"-ing java i get an error "libstdc++.so.5 not found" ... a quick locate found "libstdc++.so.6" in my dapper system :-( is there any workaround?
<Daktyls> Has anyone had any problems with Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper on an 80gb Seagate HDD?
<mooseman447> hey
<pianoboy3333> Krhis: yes, that works fine, thanks
<Sivik> poje: google
<Warbo> oni-dracula: Is "glx" in your modules list in /etc/X11/xorg.conf? Is the "Driver" in your device section set to "nvidia" instead of "nv"
<pianoboy3333> Krhis: I just don't know about wine
<oni-dracula> checking
<mooseman447> what would you guys recommend for a email setup with smtp and imap
<a_l_e> Daktyls: no but i have many problems with dapper on my samsung 80GB :-)
<gavagai> kolaje, or sudo apt-get install rcconf.  rcconf will let you control what starts at boot
<oni-dracula> the nvconf was supposed to write that to xorg.conf
<Warbo> Daktyls: I have owned 2 80GB HDs. They both failed after a few months :(
<Daktyls> a_l_e, really? does it freeze every so often?
<Daktyls> and just stop responding, the for a second or two respond again?
<Daktyls> *then
<FeeR^> anyone able to get fancontrol/pwmconfig to work?  i've got fans running at full blast for no reason
<a_l_e> Daktyls: no, it doesn't freeze... i just have problems... many. but i hope that they're not hd related!
<Krhis> pianoboy3333, /usr/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache should be ok.
<Daktyls> a_l_e, ah
<Krhis> pianoboy3333, "cat /usr/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache" and paste it into pastebin.
<kolaje> ok that took a while to manually copy all of your ideas to vi, thanks guys
<Daktyls> Warbo, this harddrive is brand new
<Warbo> Daktyls: If it freezes then it may be an IO issue. Turning on DMA speeds up IO
<mooseman447> postfix for smtp but what about imap?
<kolaje> is there a quicker way to switch between consoles other than alt ctr fx?
<Daktyls> well, it works fine under windows, but when I try installing Ubuntu it stops
<Warbo> kolaje: Quicker? How could anything be quicker than that? :)
<Krhis> lol
<Daktyls> freezes for a minute, then responds for a second, and freezes again
<Warbo> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing.  It makes hard disks run faster,  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<poje> Sivik: google isn't giving any really relevant results about kde viewer
<kolaje> warbo, i often switch between two, and i was hoping i could set an alt tab like thing :\
<Daktyls> hm
<pianoboy3333> Krhis: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16108
<kolaje> or ctr tab or something
<gavagai> kolaje, if you want to start customizing stuff like that just use gnu screen
<Sivik> poje, try the ubuntu forums
<kolaje> ok thanks guys
<Warbo> kolaje: Sorry, I would only be able to offer guesses at doing it in Xorg, so I have no idea about in a console
<mooseman447> anybody?
<tdn> How to I change my charset to danish iso8859-1?
<Krhis> pianoboy3333, it's fine. It was overwritin with somthing new, not removed.
<poje> Sivik: that's where I'm headed now
<maxkelley> hey, can somebody help me with vncserver? In the logs, I keep getting the error "can't load default font 'fixed'"
<onkarshinde> Can someone help me playing VCD with totem-gstreamer in dapper?
<kolaje> you're all great :)
<Sivik> poje, ok
<Krhis> pianoboy3333, looks just like mine too.
<thespore> I went to adjust my mouse acceleration in Dapper, and now it is stuck at the lowest setting... no matter what i set it to it goes back to the lowest setting.  How can I fix this.. i look like a retard rolling my mouse all over the place ;)
<Daktyls> Warbo, I think that might work, but since it's frozen in the middle of the installation, I can't really fix that
<Daktyls> is there a list that tells what harddrives Ubuntu 6.06 supports?
<maxkelley> Daktyls: alot :)
<Warbo> Daktyls: I don't think so, since pretty much every harddrive uses the same access mechanisms (which Ubuntu can use)
<tdn> Right now it is set to UTF.
<Daktyls> right, so it's pretty unlikely that the harddrive isn't supported
<kolaje> where did the rcconf install to?
<kolaje> nevermind, dumb question
<Warbo> Daktyls: It would be a list containing: IDE/ATA, SATA, RAID, SCSI, USB (ie. interfaces, not drives)
<Warbo> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<HellDragon> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Daktyls> is it possible that ubuntu doesn't support an 80gb drive as the system drive? (probably a sill question, but I want to eliminate the possibility)
<neutrinomass> Daktyls: Would be a very rare case ...
<Krhis> Daktyls, I've done installs before on 80gb's.
<Daktyls> both times during the install, it's frozen during the partition phase
<Krhis> No probs.
<thespore> Anyone know why mouse settings are defaulting back to the lowest setting?  Is there a way I can edit a config file somehow?
<Krhis> Daktyls, what partions are you making?
<neutrinomass> Daktyls: That's likely to be a problem in ubiquity (the installer) - try the alternate CD ...
<Daktyls> well
<a_l_e> Daktyls: i'm working on a 80gb drive!
<Daktyls> I installed it fine on two 40 gb harddrives
<Warbo> Hmm. Do you HAVE to use the radeon driver for a Radeon 9200? (I mean with regards to fglrx, not ati)
<Daktyls> because of that, I was thinking it wasn't the CD
<Krhis> a_l_e, I'm working on two RAID'ed 250GB's.
<Krhis> ^
<Krhis> ^^
<Daktyls> Kris: I'm just making the swap file and the linux partition, on the 20gb of unallocated space
<Daktyls> er
<MystaMax> oh my gosh, How do I stop Shift-backspace from taking me back to the login screen
<Daktyls> Krhis
<a_l_e> Krhis: can put that raid in my laptop, please?
<NoUse> MystaMax read the xgl howtos
<Krhis> Daktyls, ok. No /boot partition?
<Warbo> MystaMax: Shift backspace does that? It will be in System>Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts
<MystaMax> NoUse, so its XGL related?
<thespore> Ok, i'm about to go nuts
<Krhis> a_l_e, hehehe, what can I say? I'm a poweruser.
<NoUse> MystaMax yeah its a bug in compiz
<Daktyls> Krhis, here's the setup, 80gb drive, 60gb with a perfect windows installation (IE no problems, works like a gem), the 20gb of unallocated space, I'm trying to install ubuntu on
<Warbo> Right, I'm going to fire up the radeon driver, but I have found it pretty useless in the past
<Daktyls> I'm using the same CD I used to install it on 2 other harddrives (with no problem)
<MystaMax> NoUse, what howto are you referring to? Thanks for the lead though
<a_l_e> Daktyls: but, did you check that you don't have any dma problem?
<Daktyls> so I'm having the installed automatically partition the unallocated 20gb
<Daktyls> *installer
<Krhis> Daktyls, Using ext3?
<thespore> will someone please help me figure out why my mouse settings will not save?!  This is ridiculous, I've even tried the ghetto windows solution... restarting. no dice.
<Daktyls> a_l_e, it's kinda hard to do that on a frozen machine :b, but I will restart, and using the live CD feature, see if that's okay
<NoUse> MystaMax try this ' xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.us' if your country code is us of course
<Daktyls> Krhis, yup, ext3
<MystaMax> NoUse, ok checkin now, brb
<a_l_e> Daktyls: check the page about dma you got a link to and check what is in your bios!
<Krhis> Daktyls, ok. Ext3 is pretty safe. Just checking you wheren't using Rieser4. O.o
<Daktyls> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing.  It makes hard disks run faster,  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<Daktyls> it's a Dell >_> <_<
<Daktyls> it might as well not have a bios
<a_l_e> Daktyls: it has it.
<MystaMax> NoUse, should I get any feed back? Should I be looking @ this via NANO or gedit?
<OniAnubis> All right so does anyone know if the SPARC port supports FC-AL fibre channel devices?
* afflux geht jetzt in die heia
<NoUse> MystaMax no just run that
<Daktyls> that page doesn't really have anything about Bios
<Daktyls> BIOS doesn't have anything about DMA
<Krhis> a_l_e, I also have a $400 overclocked GC, 3GB of RAM, and a 20.1" widescreen LCD...... what makes you think I play video games? XD
<MystaMax> NoUse, it worked! no more restarting. May I ask what that command did?
<NoUse> MystaMax that should fix the problem, you should also add that command to the command tha initializes compiz
<NoUse> MystaMax I think it reset X's key bindings
<Lisoe2> hi
<Krhis> Nvidia card.... to make that clear.
<tomplast> hi can anyone help me with getting my webcam working in amsn? when i try to select it in the "configure webcam"  window it just says "error opening device". im a member of video and video has rights on /dev/video0 and /dev/video1.
<a_l_e> Krhis: i would have never thought about video games, sorry. never used to. ... sorry.
<Lisoe2> my two ext3-formatted partitions are gone from the computer-view, how can i get them back?
<a_l_e> but a bigger screen than this 12' ...
<Daktyls> in all honesty, I'm stumped by this problem, I guess it's possible that it's DMA but that page says it's automatically enabled for drives that support it
<ekate> I am trying to install/run Second Life and I get an error saying that "2006-06-20T19:24:33Z WARNING: Unable to create window, be sure screen is s et at 32-bit color in Control Panels->Display->Settings
<ekate> ". I am not sure what video card I have (not my comp) and I am using Dapper, latest version. Is there a way for me to check what my settings are (and consequently, change them)?
<Krhis> I did it all for the new Source engine. :(
<tomplast> please help me guys. i have tried for weeks now :/
<tomplast> it have worked before, and i havent the slightest clue why it wont now :/
<Daktyls> okay
<Daktyls> so I typed "sudo fdisk -l" hit enter, it gave me the readout, and froze
<tomplast> :'(
<TwigEther> hey all, currently on step 3 of 6 of the graphical installer, it seems to have frozen and stopped doing anything at all. Anything I can do about it? Is there a text based install that'd work better than this GUI / LiveCD one? My system is a 900mhz celery with 128MB RAM
<mindspit> Can i use ISPconfig to host multiple domains in one IP with multiple DynDns addresses ?
<Daktyls> it seems any prolonged need to access the harddrive causes a system hang, any ideas?
<jrib> TwigEther: yeah, you could try the alternate cd, be sure to burn the iso's at low speeds though (like 2-4x)
<tomplast> :(
<Krhis> mindspit, I have multiple domains and DynDns.
<Krhis> mindspit, just point them all to your box's IP address.
<ic56> Daktyls: it could be bad RAM.  boot into memtest and if it finds any problems with your RAM
<a_l_e> Daktyls: i just can think about hardware failure or a dma problem
<Krhis> mindspit, what are you running? A basic LAMP install?
<Daktyls> ic56, RAMs fine
<Daktyls> tested that already
<TwigEther> okay, I'll have a go with the "alternate" CD. Cheers for the help :)
<Daktyls> 4 passes no errors
<Daktyls> a_l_e, DMA is on
<mindspit> a kubutu 6.06 perfect setup with ISPConfig and so yes a LAMP setup
<ic56> Daktyls: bummer. maybe a DMA problem?
<pooya> hi, are ther any altervatives to alacarte?
<a_l_e> Daktyls: have you tried to lounch the install cd without dma?
<Daktyls> how would I do that?
<Krhis> Is gnome-volume-manager for audio or media mounting?
<a_l_e> Daktyls: i guess something like "ide1=nodma" as boot parameter
<thespore> Can someone please please help me?  My mouse acceleration is stuck at the lowest setting.. and i have no idea how to fix it!
<a_l_e> ... it's a kernel parameter.
<mindspit> how can i make the ISPConfig panel work on these domains for example a.homelinux.org , b.homelinux.org
<tdn> How do I set my locale to da_DK?
<thespore> the gui mouse configuration allows me to adjust it, hwoever it just goes back to the lowest setting.  can I edit this directly somewhere?
<a_l_e> Daktyls: and i would check in the bios, too and deactivate it there to
<a_l_e> o
<Daktyls> there's no DMA option in the BIOS
<Warbo> no
<ic56> Daktyls: to confirm, you are able to boot a normal disk-based installed Ubuntu system.  It only hangs when you do some disk-intensive operation. Right?
<kolaje> I killed the symlinks in /etc/init.d/gdm, and it does start in console now, but i don't want the ubuntu loading screen to be graphical either, is there a way to get around that, and view the startup in plain text?
<tanek> tdn: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales or something like that i think
<Warbo> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Warbo> Wow, still trying to get used to ircII
<kolaje> I killed the symlinks in /etc/init.d/gdm, and it does start in console now, but i don't want the ubuntu loading screen to be graphical either, is there a way to get around that, and view the startup in plain text? (repeating now that warbo is here)
<Warbo> kolaje: Take off the "splash" parameter in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<garryF> I reinstalled Ubuntu weeks ago and nickserv said my nick was not mine but when I tried to change it it said it was mine. I had to re-register and it put out my private password out to #ubuntu-unregistered. This is infuriating!! Who or what channel do I go to to deal with this.
<[Finn] > is there any GUI for mounting an windows share?
<NoUse> !locales
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LocaleConf
<NoUse> tdn ^^^
<garryF> Not your folkses fault, but if this ever ever happens again I will never ever return.
<DrKevorkian> whats a good c++ compilers
<garryF> Is the locales thing for me?
<NoUse> DrKevorkian g++
<a_l_e> garryF: i guess that you haven't understand how an irc channel works :-)
<NoUse> DrKevorkian just install 'build-essential'
<[Finn] > is there any GUI for mounting an windows share?
<a_l_e> (and i guess that i have many problem with typing this evening)
<garryF> I did once, I've forgotten, I thought I was not iN a channel
<Pelo> afternoon guys,  I am trying to setup a hotmail adress in evolution,  can someone tell me what kind of server I have to use ?
<gavagai> garryF, quite a threat!
<gavagai> heh
<Warbo> !radeon
<MystaMax> NoUse, this may not be a viable solution, it seems I can't use any keyboard shortcuts @ all
<ubotu> I know nothing about radeon
<garryF> suddenly, just when I sent my password, I'm popped into a public channel and my password is sent.
<garryF> Don't take it personally, its not your fault.
<Warbo> Dammit. I can't get the radeon driver going, modprobe gives me errors (I am in a console so copy/paste is hard :))
<NoUse> MystaMax thats the solution for that bug, I don't use xgl so ask for more help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Mirith> Hey... question about rename
<a_l_e> garryF: probably you typed the password in a channel instead of putting it in a command.
<Mirith> say I want to remove some brackets [ or ]  from a file
<MystaMax> NoUse, thanks, will do
<bipolar> this is weird. I'm using apt-cacher. my laptop works fine with it, but this other machine gets a 500 error even though it's using a copy of the sources.list file.
<Warbo> Does anyone know what package the radeon driver is in? xorg-driver-radeon appears in aptitude but is not installable
<Jimmey__> Where should I install RealPlayer
<garryF> a_l_e LIkely, but I took steps this time to make sure I was not in a channel. I guess I"m too stupid to accompilish that. I did a leave, it did nothing, I did a close and I got out of the channel. Now I got yet another password to write down and ransack the place for when I forget it. LOL
<a_l_e> garryF: and if you connect to a irc channel without giving the (correct) password for the nickname (which is the same as your system user name if you didn't change it) you will be told that you don't own the nick. the server has no other meaning to check if you're you.
<Warbo> Jimmey__: I would install it to /usr/lib/realplayer. (I use a Debian package of it anyway)
<mlndd> Hi, I had a question. I  was considering installing Ubuntu today and downloaded and burned the ISO. While I was booting from the CD, a couple of the bullets didn't read OK as it was loading.  Does this mean that some of my hardware will not be detected if I choose to install.  Everything seemed to work fine when it finally booted up however.
<Jimmey__> Warbo, where did you get that?
<Pelo> mlndd it is likely that those bullets didn't load ok because those aren'T available as you load from cd
<a_l_e> garryF: for typing a command (like setting a password) you have to put a slash at  the beginning of the line (no blanks!). there will be no ouput to the channel you're currently in (except if the command produces an output to the channel like "/me wants some chocolate")
<Jimmey__> I have it installed, but when I try to get anything working in Firefox, it says that there was no realplayer or hxplayer found in the system path
<Jimmey__> And Helix won't work
<gavagai> mlndd, what bullets, if you remember
<gavagai> mlndd, that's probably normal
<jrib> Mirith: are you familiar with regular expressions?
<Warbo> Jimmey__: I added this to my sources.list: "deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ sarge main"
<mlndd> the only one i remember was something about raid while i was shutting down
<mlndd> there were a couple when it was booting up but they went by pretty quickly
<Mirith> jrib: I figured out my problem
<Mirith> jrib: I forgot the ' marks
<Pelo> mindspit  I don't hve the raid one either, and I am ok
<jrib> Mirith: ah ok
<mlndd> one of them said hw_random
<Jimmey__> Does that sarge package work alright with Ubuntu, Warbo?
<mlndd> not sure what that meant
<gavagai> mlndd, i wouldn't worry about it, but it's hard to tell
<mlndd> are there fixes for most hardware problems?
<Warbo> Jimmey__: I only use the flashplayer and realplayer packages from there, and they seem to work OK
<garryF> a_l_e I tend to forget to put the slash in. I have never been able to stop it from happening, but this makes the third time I've had to change my system password as a result.
<gavagai> mlndd, if it works as a live cd it should be ok
<mlndd> ok, thanks
<mlndd> also, i wanted to try to dual boot winxp and ubuntu
<mlndd> i am going to format my computer
<mlndd> is there any difference which i install first?
<gavagai> windows first
<mlndd> ok, and linux has to go on a different partition?
<NoUse> mlndd yes
<gavagai> ubuntu will partition it for you.  but yes
<mlndd> how much space should i leave for a parition for Ubuntu?
<Sivik> how do i view the .wine folder from nautilus
<Jimmey__> Warbo - I've already got it installed in /home/user/.RealPlayer, but when I try and play content in Mozilla, it says that there's no realplayer in the system path - What's that all about?
<mlndd> i have an 80gb hdd on my laptop
<Sivik> nvm
<a_l_e> garryF: i think that there is nothing we can do for you, then. ok, yes: just tell us before you type your password and we all will close our eyes :-)
<Jimmey__> Sivik: CTRL + H
<tibbe> what's the partition scheme used by the installer?
<garryF> gavagai I know it was quite an empty threat. :) I just choose to go away instead of dealing with annoying responses to bot attacks that force me to do stuff, I tend to goof up in big ways all the time.
<ic56> mlndd: a couple of issues in choosing partitions for a dual boot system:
<gavagai> i would leave 6 gigs for / (root) and then whatever is leftover for /home.  also note that linux can safely write to FAT but not necessarily NTFS
<tibbe> i.e. how many and what fs?
<garryF> LOL a_l_e!!
<BrownMan> how do you install whats in a .tar.gz?
<JViz> is there a Windows client for XGL like VNC for X-windows?
<BrownMan> whats the terminal command
<garryF> a_l_e That was great!
<ic56> mlndd: first, Windows will want to install itself on an NTFS partition.  These aren't safely writable from Linux.  So make sure to *also* create a FAT32 partition (you can make it from either windows or Linux) to use for exchanging files between the two systems
<Warbo> When I do modprobe radeon I get "FATAL: Error inserting radeon (lib/modules/2.6.15-23-k7/kernel/drivers/char/drm/radeon.ko): Cannot allocate memory" and another one about checking dmesg, which gives loads more messages about "Unknown symbol"
<NoUse> JViz XGL is just an extension for Xwindows
<Warbo> NoUse: AIGLX is an extension, XGL is a different X server
<tibbe> would a / partition using ext3 and a 1Gb swap partition (which I could suspend to) work for a dual-booting laptop?
<NoUse> Warbo but it uses the X11 prototal
<NoUse> Warbo so VNC works
<mlndd> ic56: ok, so can i just create a 40gb ntfs partition for windows, and then format another 40gb fat32 partition when windows is installed?
<Sivik> mlndd: yes
<ic56> mlndd: also, in windows, partition the disk to use the space windows needs and leave the rest of the disk unused. Some people get confused and thing they must partition the entire thing with the first OS that gets installed -- neither OS requires that.
<Warbo> NoUse: I would guess it works
<mlndd> i would set up the two partitions during the xp setup
<ic56> mlndd: yes on 40gb ntfs + 40gb fat32
<mlndd> will i be able to access files from both partitions
<mlndd> for instance my music collection
<JViz> is there a Windows client for either AIGLX or XGL?
<Warbo> mlndd: You can access NTFS and FAT from Linux, but you can only write to FAT
<gnomefreak> JViz: you might try in #windows
<garryF> So where do I go to find out how to get rid of my old ghost Nickname? Its off topic here, I can't find a channel about it, it isn't in alphabetical order.
<ic56> mlndd: in windows, your fat32 partition will appear as a drive (D:).  In Linux, it will appear as a filesystem (/dev/hda2, assuming it's on the 2nd parittion of the 1st physical IDE drive)
<NoUse> JViz VNC will work
<mlndd> ok
<gnomefreak> garryF: find a freenode staff if you go to freenode website there is a command that will show you staff online
<ic56> mlndd: yes, you'll be able to *read* both windows partitions from Linux, but only the FAT32 one will be writable from Linux.
<JViz> NoUse: which client?
<mlndd> ok
<gnomefreak> !freenode > garryF
<NoUse> JViz VNC is a standard, any client
<garryF> gnomefreak Thanks!
<mlndd> i was told by someone that i need another partition that is twice my ram
<mlndd> is that true?
<gnomefreak> garryF: your pm has the site
<gnomefreak> mlndd: unless 1 gig of mem its common to double ram
<NoUse> mlndd no
<mlndd> i might have just misunderstoof
<ic56> mlndd: eventually, Linux will be able to safely write ntfs (already, you can enable that if feeling adventurous) but for now, it's safest if you only write FAT32.
<MonsieurBon> hello
<Warbo> mlndd: That is "Swap" and is usually about a GB or less. Set that up in Linux install (it is automatic anyway)
<MonsieurBon> does anybody play hattrick?
<gnomefreak> mlndd: you dont _need_ a swap but its a very good thing to have
<JViz> is there anyone here not trolling?
<mlndd> ok, so i don't need to worry about that when i install windows first
<mlndd> and then that will be automatic in the linux install?
<gnomefreak> JViz: what are you doing here? i saw you ask 1 question about windows
<ic56> mlndd: just partition what you need for windows, and then, when installing Linux, you can decide how to partition the remaining unsed space on your drive.  Default ubuntu install will use 2 partitions: root and swap.
<NoUse> JViz do you think I'm trolling? I'm telling you any VNC client will work, I did it two days ago
<Warbo> mlndd: Yes. Just make 2 partitions and leave some space, then Linux will set up everything it needs (including Swap)
<ic56> mlndd: how much RAM in your box?
<mlndd> not a lot, 512
<gnomefreak> JViz: it seems your the one trolling and i suggest you stop
<Warbo> mlndd: Wow, that's loads compared to mine :)
<JViz> gnomefreak: wow, no
<tibbe> is reiserfs worth running?
<gnomefreak> JViz: this is not a debate
<JViz> gnomefreak: you're right
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-065-013-131-023.sip.int.bellsouth.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<mlndd> ok, i think i understand
<mlndd> thanks a lot everyone
<ic56> mlndd: give your self a swap that between 100 and 500 MB.  The more you give it, the more programs you are allowing yourself to run simultaneously but the more you do that, the slower the system will get.  Ultimately,
<bipolar> is anyone here using apt-cacher?
<Warbo> Can anyone help me get the radeon driver working? modprobe is giving me errors ("unknown symbol")
<ic56> mlndd: you won't find it desirable to use too much swap -- things will just get too slow.  I'd recommend 256 MB
<Spaceraverlinux> hey guys... quick question... how do i make my machine boot faster by removing unwanted drivers??
<mlndd> ok, thanks
<mlndd> i'm going to try to install tonight
<mlndd> after i back some more stuff up
<ic56> mlndd: yw!  Have fun!
<mlndd> oh, one more thing before i go
<mlndd> when i booted the cd, for some reason i couldn't play mp3 files
<Warbo> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<mlndd> is that something that I am going to have to configure later
<garryF> Is there an Ubuntu command that when I type say instead of /say at the beginnning of a line a big iron gauntlet with lots of spikes comes out of the screen and slams me in the face? :}
<blue-frog> mlndd: yes
<Spaceraverlinux> mlndd, ubuntu does not come with restriced formats support...
<gnomefreak> garryF: its freenode not ubuntu and you need the / infront or irc doesnt know its a command
<Seveas> Any ppc user around willing to help ?
<Warbo> mlndd: You can add them afterwards with easyubuntu or something. It is very easy, so you can cross that bridge when you come to it
<mlndd> ok, thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ic56> mlndd: what Spacesaverlinux means, is that the utilities to play mp3's aren't installed by default.  You can add them after.
<ichnicht> tach
<Pelo> I have a MP3 player (rca lyra) , is there anyway to set ubuntu so it doesn,t make a trashcan on it ?  I think that caused me some problems yesterday when the files that were playing sudenly cut out to files that were suppose to be erased ?
<mlndd> was i supposed to see a command prompt when i booted from the cd?
<mlndd> i tried to install macromedia flashplayer and it said i needed to enter something into a command prompt
<ichnicht> can someone tell me how I configure my ibook g4 f?r WLan WPA?
<garryF> gnomefreak Hehe. I guess until one experiences an enfuriating amount of forgetting the same thing over and over, they willl never understand what it is like.
<mlndd> but didn't find one
<Warbo> Pelo: I don't know how to disable it's creation, but the trash can is called ".Trash-username" so you can delete that before unmounting it
<airboy> hello
<airboy> can i setup bind server with one ip so it works as ns1.domain.com and ns2.domain.com
<mlndd> it might just be because i was booting from cd
<ic56> mlndd: there are many ways to a command prompt but one isn't displayed by default.
<blue-frog> mlndd: after your install, open the "help" menu > system doc > ubuntu desktop guide > common tasks and follow what is written
<Spaceraverlinux> mlndd, depends if you used the alternate cd or the "normal" one
<maxi_> hello
<Pelo> mlndd  to install macromeida flash you are better off using automatix
<maxi_> i am new on ubumntu
<Pelo> maxi_  welcome
<mlndd> what is automatix?
<wulax> Pelo: shift+delete
<Warbo> mlndd: I would just install Ubuntu first and then sort this stuff out afterwards
<NoUse> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items and has been reported to break your system while doing that, please see http://help.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead.
<bipolar> damn apt.conf file, some default in it, was screwing up apt-cacher on this machine. deleting that file got it to work.
<Pelo> mlndd  an installer for propiratary stuff like  flash ...
<Spaceraverlinux> !tell mlndd about automatix
<blue-frog> mlndd: something useless, use the documentation included in ubuntu...
<Seveas> Pelo, automatix is bad, please don't recommend it
<mlndd> ok, thanks a lot everyone
<mlndd> i'm going to install tonight, play around with it
<mlndd> and i'll come back if i have any more questions
<blue-frog> mlndd: that way you will learn how to use ubuntu
<mlndd> thanks a lot for everyone's help
<Pelo> Seveas  enlighten me , what is bad about it ?
<Seveas> Pelo, hundreds if not thousands of people had to reinstall after using it. 'nuff said...
<Pelo> wulax  what does shift+delete do ?
<Seveas> Any ppc user around willing to help me with something?
<Spaceraverlinux> Seveas, it has worked for me tbh...
<Seveas> !sense
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<garryF> I might have been one of them, but I'm not sure the problem lies with Automatic or with my dead gnat's attention span.
<wulax> Pelo: erase files permanently w/o moving to trashcan
<garryF> As witness my horrible spelling of automatix
<Pelo> wulax thanks that will; probably be helpfull
<wulax> Pelo: in Nautilus that is
<gdb> If you want something quick and dirty to get propreitary codecs, media players, java, etc, check to easyubuntu.
<gdb> The guys that maintain it are over in the #easyubuntu channel, too.
<Spaceraverlinux> heh... i dont know what ver i installed... but that did not break the systems
<gdb> check out easyubuntu, rather
<garryF> I'm going to go away, I can tell, I'm not in a good mood and you folks don't deserve to have to listen to me rant. Later, enjoy and yep. I liked EasyBuntu.
<Spaceraverlinux> actually doesnt matter as long as it works..
<garryF> Will be back when I'm in my right mind again.
<NoUse> Spaceraverlinux but thats the thing, it doesn't work for a lot of people, I've seen many of them here
<tanek> hi! i cant seem to get my fglrx driver working, ive followed the wiki, but when i do fglrxinfo i get:X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<NoUse> tanek how much memory do you have?
<tanek> ive also tried the binary from ati.com
<Spaceraverlinux> NoUse, true...
<tanek> 512MB ram 64MB graphic mem
<tanek> NoUse: shouldnt that be enough?m
<NoUse> tanek yes
<tonyyarusso> I have a problem with Serpentine.  When I try to burn a CD it says there isn't enough space for caching, but I do have more than the number it tells me.
<tanek> NoUse: any idea then?
<skybox> testing
<NoUse> tanke looking
<skybox> weird
<[666] CortexX> Hi ! I'am looking for help
<jelabarre> I'm trying to find a way to view images on my Clie PEG-SJ22.  At one point I had been able to make .prc files to use with PC Pocket, but it seems the Ubuntu version of ImageMagick is missing all it's conversion libraries, and I can no longer convert images.  Is there some place to get a *Working* version of ImageMagick/convert, or perhaps some other app that is able to do the job?
<NoUse> tanek can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Seveas> ic56, ping
<tanek> NoUse: where?
<Spaceraverlinux> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<micahf> hey
<thawarez> calma bewth, calma
<micahf> how do you restart the xfce panel?
<axisys> i have some xml files in my dir.. what is a good xml reader?
<Warbo> My radeon driver now seems to work, but I only have 640x480 available, even though my xorg.conf goes up to 1280x1024. dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't let me select radeon driver either
<thawarez> porque?
<thawarez> #belem
<[666] CortexX> after an error during installation, I can read it in the fourth console : "dpkg: syntax error: unknown user 'root' in statoverride file"
<tanek> NoUse: pasted it
<gnomefreak> micahf: whatever you do _dont_ use killall xfce4-panel
<NoUse> tanek do the same for /var/log/Xorg.0.log
* gnomefreak learned that the hard way
<[666] CortexX> after an error during installation, I can read it in the fourth console : "dpkg: syntax error: unknown user 'root' in statoverride file"
<[666] CortexX> what the problem ???
<gnomefreak> micahf: i dont know of a command that will do it you might try in #xubuntu
<mindspit> Can i use ISPconfig to host multiple domains in one IP with multiple DynDns addresses ?  how can i make the ISPconfig panel work on these domains ... for example a.homelinux.org , b.homelinux.org ?
<endemic> I have the Multiverse repository in use however it is still unable to locate liblame0. Any ideas?
<thawarez> como mudo diretorio ou acesso pasta de localidade
<[666] CortexX> after an error during installation, I can read it in the fourth console : "dpkg: syntax error: unknown user 'root' in statoverride file"
<[666] CortexX> no idea ?? :( :(
<Spaceraverlinux> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<gnomefreak> ok is that me or is there a ? in the middle fo that
<gnomefreak> s/fo/of
<thawarez> e para portugues?
<gnomefreak> !pt
<Spaceraverlinux> where??
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<axisys> any good xml reader anyone know of?
<gnomefreak> in the !es reply
<Chousuke> gnomefreak: it's fine.
<Spaceraverlinux> i dont see one
<gnomefreak> i do :(
<Chousuke> I suppose you mean the 
<Spaceraverlinux> wierd
<Chousuke> it's in UTF-8 I guess.
<gnomefreak> ok maybe thats the libc6 ill let you know in a bit
<gnomefreak> lol
<MystaMax> hey NoUse are you around?
<NoUse> MystaMax yes
<gavagai> does anyone know of a fax machine that works with ubuntu?
<MystaMax> NoUse, I thought I'd send you this link, http://www.compiz.net/viewtopic.php?id=1199
<Warbo> OK I'll start from scratch. How can I get 3D acceleration at 1280x1024 on my Radeon 9200?
<NoUse> tanek remove the drivers from ati.com rerun through the synaptic driver wiki page and try again
<gavagai> i'm looking at a hp 4315 officejet
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > Hello anybody free to help me?
<Spaceraverlinux> ask Sir_Sid[Lappy] 
<NoUse> MystaMax cool thanks
<NoUse> tanek  you also may want to run memtest from the boot menu
<MystaMax> yep no problem, so if it comes up again, we're all prepared!
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > Im having a problem with firefox and flash
<tanek> NoUse: thx, but how do i remove those drivers? :S
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > When I try to watch a flash video it says I dont have java script installed
<Krhis> Is gnome-volume-manager for audio or for media mounting?
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > or the wrong version of flash
<NoUse> tanek doesn't it have an uninstall script?
<Spaceraverlinux> you need to install java seperately Sir_Sid[Lappy] 
<tanek> not one that i have
<lab> Anyone know why linux will not mount my NTFS drives, but they work fine under windows
<tanek> i will check ati.com for one
<yanis> it's the second time I have the same problem with apt-get.everything I do it warnes me : E: The package libhtml-template-expr-perl is not ok and I don't know how to fix it!
<tanek> sec
<NoUse> lab what error do you get when trying to mount it?
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > sorry not java
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > it was Javascript
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > but its enabled
<NoUse> tanek this is one of the reason I stopped buying ATI stuff, their drivers suck ;-)
<ic56> lab: point your browser to http://ca.geocities.com/ic56@rogers.com/65/diskmounter-latest.txt Page down to "Instructions", and read till the next blank line.  Follow the instructions to save and run the file.  It will setup your /etc/fstab and mountpoints in /media so you can see your NTFS filesystems in Places> Computer.
<lab> NoUse: The device /dev/hdb1 doesn't exist
<ic56> lab: The script will ask you if you want to enable NTFS write.  Answer no.  If you already tried unsuccessfully to add your Windows filesystems to /etc/fstab , add a -b flag to the script invocation.  I authored this version, so I can help if anything goes wrong.
<NoUse> lab what kind of HD is it? SATA?
<lab> NoUse: 160GB IDE
<tanek> NoUse: yeah i know, kind of hard to get this laptop with nvidia tho:(
<NoUse> lab what kind of drive is the first HD?
<chiefofthejojos> Krhis: sound
<lab> NoUse: 60GB IDE
<lab> NoUse: It found the NTFS partition on my 60GB
<Krhis> chiefofthejojos, thanks.
<lab> NoUse: But refuses to mount the ones on my other drive
<NoUse> lab 'dmesg | grep hdb'
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > Spaceraverlinux It says I dont have java script enabled (Which I do have enabled btw)  or that my flash version is not right
<XHK> Anyone got any idea, what is wrong with my system tray =S http://img432.imageshack.us/img432/4250/screenshot6tq.png
<jelabarre> If there's not a non-broken version of imagemagick, is there someplace I can get information other than the un-searchable mailman archives on imagemagick.org?
<Spaceraverlinux> hmm... gotta step back on that one... havent had that error yet Sir_Sid[Lappy] 
<lab> NoUse: PasteBin ...
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > Spaceraverlinux I think I know why
<tonyyarusso> When I switch from Gnome to a tty, the system sort of freezes up for a moment, noticable in things like if I have music playing it will skip.  Any way to avoid this?
<NoUse> lab yes
<NoUse> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<smev9_> who has installed wine on a 64 bit version of ubuntu succesfully, it frustrates me hard
<lab> NoUse: I mean it's slow hang on lol
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > SpaceraverLinux, Im looking at the installation again and it said its installing the plugin in a folder which doesnt exist. Where is the mozzilla folder located?
<lab> NoUse: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16119
<tonyyarusso> Sir_Sid[Lappy] : ~/.mozilla
<NoUse> lab 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb'
<tonyyarusso> Sir_Sid[Lappy] : Global stuff is in /usr/lib/mozilla/
<NoUse> lab what did you use to paritition this disk?
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > Ok Im going to place the plugin in there manually
<lab> NoUse: Umm .. it's been partitioned like this for 4+ years .. I think I used Partition Magic
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > in the plugin folder
<lab> NoUse: refresh the paste I sent earlier
<larson9999> i have a computer on which i install bb a few months ago.  afterwards i reformatted it's hd and set it up to dual boot xp/mandriva.  everything works perfectly.  the problem is i want to switch all the computers to ubuntu but the install cd doesn't recognize any of the ide drives... hd or cd so it won't install
<larson9999> what was that?  i have a computer on which i install bb a few months ago. afterwards i reformatted it's hd and set it up to dual boot xp/mandriva.  everything works perfectly.  the problem is i want to switch all the computers to ubuntu but the install cd doesn't recognize any of the ide drives. hd or cd so it won't install
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > How do I get user permission to place a file in the folder
<NoUse> lab 'sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /media/windows' (after creating /media/windows) says that device doesn't exist?
<woodwizzle> Is there anything like quicken for linux?
<jdmpike> gnucash
<jdmpike> and it is about to hit the 2.0 release
<jelabarre> Grisbi, Guncash, KMyMoney
<jdmpike> http://www.gnucash.org
<larson9999> if i install bb and then try to upgrade to dapper, do you think it'll have the same issue and the install cd?  btw, the live cd has the same issue. same cd works fine on all my other pcs
<woodwizzle> ooh, neat I'll check that out
<halitus> morning all
<larson9999> woodwizzle: there is also a java program that will work on multiple platforms but i forgot it's name
<KenSentMe> halitus: i was just going to bed
<halitus> im just geting out
<Sivik> anyone here play nwn with the linux client
<lab> NoUse: mount: special device /dev/hdb1 does not exist
<jdmpike> is there a world of warcraft channel?
<NoUse> lab something is messed up with that parition table
<lab> NoUse: How can I correct it ?
<jdmpike> I am trying to download the new patch... it is ridiculous
<NoUse> lab I'm not sure, see if partition magic has a scan it can run or something
<tanek> !ati
<lab> NoUse: Thanks .. I'll give it a shot
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<mattwestm> umm, my system clock is set to my local time, but my ubuntu clock appears 4 hours before. What could be the problem?
<simian__>  i nearly cried when sweeden just got that last goal :(
<larson9999> nouse.  i used qtparted(i think that's the name) to recover partition tables about 1 year or so ago.  worked great and was relatively easy to do
<halitus> hey does anyone think they could help me out with some realy weird mouse problems i am having  or could u point me somewhere else??
<NoUse> lab ^^^
<lab> NoUse: Once I get this fixed, do you trust the NTFS drivers for read/write ?
<Snurf> I am running Ubuntu with GNOME, and when i go System, Preferences, Screen Resolution, only one resolution is in the list.. and I know my screen can handle more than 1024x768.. Is there a fix to this?
<NoUse> lab no
<dooglus> simian__: it doesn't matter.
<lab> larson9999: Without Data corruption ?
<simian__> dooglus: i know
<larson9999> lab if there was data corruption, i haven't noticed it yet :)
<ardchoille> Snurf: yes, tweak your xorg.conf
<webguy> should imap_open() work with the standard ubuntu setup?
<woodwizzle> The great thing about quicken and MS money is that they can get data directly from bank websites. Does grisbi or gnucash do that?
<ardchoille> !resolution
<Snurf> Can you tell me how to do that?
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<tonyyarusso> What would be a good (gui preferred) tool for converting wma to mp3/aac/ogg?
<dooglus> simian__: at least we don't have to play Germany next :)
<HellDragon> no matter why there will always be somebody here for you , dooglus
<ardchoille> Snurf: see ubotu's last post
<simian__> dooglus: exactly
<Snurf> THanks
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > how do I get permission to place files into a folder
<ardchoille> Sir_Sid[Lappy] : use sudo
<lab> How safe is it to convert from NTFS to EXT3 with Gparted?
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > is there a command I use
<larson9999> NoUse: also in case you want to resize, copy, move partions around including ntfs, i'd try gparted live cd.  it is so easy and handles ntfs quite well.  use version 2.4 or better
<larson9999> lab: just posted.  i've used it on quite a bit of ntfs partitions to resize, move, copy, etc and haven't had any issues.
<freezombie> where is a good place to set environment variable to be present when a desktop session (Gnome, but that might change) is started ?
<dooglus> freezombie: ~/.xprofile
<ardchoille> Sir_Sid[Lappy] : sudo cp /path/to/source/file /path/to/target/dir
<lab> larson9999: putting 80GB of Television on the line lol
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > thank you
<freezombie> dooglus, that is sourced somewhere, right ?
<dooglus> freezombie: that works so long as you use ubuntu's gdm
<NoUse> larson9999 yeah I've used it
<Pelo> ok this is interesting, my dl/ul speeds on the graph are in the negative range
<freezombie> dooglus, thanks .
<dooglus> freezombie: it's sourced in /etc/gdm
<dooglus> freezombie: um - I hit return too early
<webguy> should the php function imap_open() work with the standard ubuntu setup?
<halitus> pelo: thats a bit worring
<Pelo> woops , wrong channel
<matthew_w> which repository is mplayer in
<tonyyarusso> matthew_w: multiverse
<matthew_w> grr, I added that, but still can't find it *shakes fist*
<Spaceraverlinux> wierd... after changing the kernel to the 686 one on the intel box... synaptic makes x restart
<stjepan> hi
<webguy> should the php function imap_open() work with the standard ubuntu setup?  anyone?
<halitus> has any one had werid problems with a mouse scrolling up when u move it in any direction?
<stjepan> I disabled some services at boot. Now usplash's progressbar finishes somewhere about 75%. It doesnt go to 100% when it starts all services. How to fix this?
<dooglus> freezombie: it's sourced in /etc/gdm/Xsession.  If you're always going to use GNOME, then ~/.gnomerc can be used instead - that'll work if you switch to a different distro, whereas ~/.xprofile is ubuntu-specific
<matthew_w> tonyyarusso, it says "depends libfaac0 but it is not going to be installed"
<gi2k15> is there a program where I can monitor the overall download and upload speed of my connection?
<mattwestm> how can I tell if I clock is set to UMT?
<ardchoille> is there a command line app that shows services?
<dooglus> mattwestm: there's UTC=??? in /etc/default/rcS
<matthew_w> Which repo is libfaac0 in?
<Sivik> anyone play nwn with the linux client?
<tonyyarusso> matthew_w: Maybe try adding that package to the line manually.  Also, there's a factoid for !mplayer, so maybe that has some insights.
<mjr> Sivik, yes
<mjr> works fince
<mjr> fine
<Sivik> mjr: must be nice
<dooglus> ardchoille: sysv-rc-conf
<matthew_w> !mplayer
<Seveas> webguy, you may need to install php5-imap
<ubotu> No fonts in mplayer? Install mplayer fonts. Codecs: see !codecs
<Sivik> mjr: i installed the 1.67 patch, and it won't load, i get a segmentation fault
<webguy> can i install php5imap Seveas without reinstalling php?
<Sivik> mjr: the screen goes black, and then it dies
<Seveas> webguy, sure
<ardchoille> dooglus: That's the one, thanks :)
<webguy> K thanks Seveas i will look into it!
<matthew_w> I can't find libfaac0 anywhere
<buggzero> whats a good RSS and Podcast application
<matthew_w> this is annoying X_X
<Sivik> mjr: can you help me
<smev9_> why cant i insall wine.   ... 64bit issue, stupid user fault, i dont know
<Sivik> smev9_: in order to install wine, you have to have the 32 bit libraries and the kernel have the ability to run 64 and 32
<spikeb> matthew_w: it's in universe
<buggzero> RSS App!
<matthew_w> When you try to install libfaac0 is says depends libc6 2.3.66 but 2.3.6-0ubuntu20 is to be installed
<Sivik> mjr: you around?
<ardchoille> matthew_w: libfaac0 is in multiverse repo
<smev9_> okay, thanks, and how do i do that it can run both?
<Seveas> buggzero, liferea
<mindspit> can i install internet explorer in ubuntu with wine ?
<matthew_w> Ok,  it won't install
<spikeb> mindspit: yeah
<dustin_> Well that sucks .. Gparted just wiped 80GB of TV/Movies
<smev9_> Sivik: Would u give me a hint, how to enable the kernel to run 32bit as well
<Sivik> smev9_, not sure how to do it, but thats what you have to do
<buggzero> lifera? Seveas - is that on sourceforge?
<Sivik> go to #winehq
<matthew_w> So here's a conundrum, how do I install mplayer if it can't install libfaac0 because the version of libc6 is incompatible?
<peter> how can I change the language for one user?
<Seveas> buggzero, sudo apt-get install liferea
<spikeb> hmm
<lab> larson9999: I wouldn't tell people to use gparted
<lab> NoUse: same
<spikeb> matthew_w: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Seveas> peter, choose that language when logging in
<smev9_> Sivik: Thank you, i will try to find out
<larson9999> lab: why not?
<lab> larson9999: it just wiped me 80GB
<matthew_w> Dapper 6.10
<lab> larson9999: lost tons of data
<spikeb> wierd
<smev9_> And i begin to hate the number 64
<Sivik> smev9_, yw
<cytrak> does ubuntu have the bridge crctl command ?
<larson9999> lab i've used it to resize 50+ ntfs partitions with no problems whatsover
<tonyyarusso> matthew_w: Dapper is 6.06.  Edgy is 6.10.
<cytrak> brcrtl command ?
<matthew_w> tonyyarusso, ... give me a sec.
<Warbo> OK I am getting annoyed now. How do I get out of 640x480? I've tried loads of stuff and I am at a loss
<siriusnova> anyone here running AIGLX ?
<spikeb> if you're running edgy, then that's why nothing works heh
<matthew_w> Yeah it's 6.06
<matthew_w> I'm just a dumbarse
<smev9_> Warbo: What graficcard?
<Warbo> smev9_: Radeon 9200 with radeon driver
<spikeb> matthew_w: weird - i was able to install libfaac0 without any problems
<linux1> any here know how to remove the annoying pops when runing azurues
<matthew_w> How would I fix this? X_X
<smev9_> have u followed instructions of the help file?
<smev9_> or used easyubuntu ? hehe
<smev9_> linux1: i had the same problem
<Jimmey__> Warbo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<larson9999> lab: and at work it's been used on lots of laptops to resize existing ntfs partitions so a 2nd partition can be created.
<Snurf> I did sudo ddcprobe and got the results, and it says to find the HorizSync and VertRefresh values but I have no clue what these are.. The results from the ddcprobe are at http://rafb.net/paste/results/5YiFmn96.txt
<Warbo> Jimmey__: That doesn't give radeon as an option, only ati and fglrx
* Jimmey__ screams
<lab> larson9999: well man .. I converted from NTFS to EXT3 and it wiped the drive
<spikeb> heh
<lab> larson9999: never told me it was gonna format or anything of the sortsd
<dooglus> is there some way to reinstall a package I originally installed from a .deb file?
<eigenlambda> lab: ...
<Seveas> dooglus, dpkg -i file.deb
<matthew_w> Ug, I need this file x-x
<Seveas> (really)
<Warbo> dooglus: Remove it the regular way with synaptic then reinstall it with dpkg or gdebi
<matthew_w> Why won't it work?
<eigenlambda> lab: ...theres your mistake.  you should have converted to reiserfs
<smev9_> isnt fglrx the right driver?
<dooglus> Seveas: it's already installed.  I don't think -i is reinstalling it.
<spikeb> you already know why it won't work :P
<larson9999> lab: converted?  what do you mean by converted?  if you tell it you want it to be ext3 and it isn't now, it's going to reformat it. that's what it's supposed to do.  you have to create a new parition and copy data from the old
<matthew_w> I don't get this, I just installed from the cd, updated all of the updates it told me to get etc.  but now it won't install libfaac0
<dooglus> Warbo: I can't remove it, because of dependencies
<linux1> ok thanks smev9 ,ok next question is there another bittorrent client that to can turn off dht
<Seveas> dooglus, dpkg -P --force-depends
<larson9999> lab, you might be able to recover the old partition table and get your data back
<Seveas> and then dpkg -i
<lab> larson9999: recommendation?
<Warbo> smev9_: fglrx doesn't give me 3D acceleration, and I would prefer radeon anyway
<matthew_w> Is there a way to force it to install ?
<eigenlambda> ya i hate java as much as the nxt linux user but azureus is the best bittorrent client out there, despite being java
<smev9_> linux1: not sure bittorando, ithink google has answers try wikipedia
<lab> eigenlambda: what about uTorrent?
<larson9999> lab search for partition recovery on google.  it was a long time ago when i did it.  or maybe someone else here knows off the top of his head
<P0ldy> lab, it's not available for Linux
<eigenlambda> whats that?
<matthew_w> Or is that a bug in ubuntu?  It can't install libfaac0 because the ubuntu libct6 apparently does not meet the reqs for libfaac0
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > Ok im trying to tell the installer to place the plugins in a folder but the installer keeps telling me that the path is not valid. Im using the path "/usr/lib/firefox/plugins"
<OneSeventeen> how can I make a drive image of a partition that I cannot mount?
<webguy> Seveas: after i apt-get install php5-imap do i need to restart apache or something?
<eigenlambda> oh rite, the first proprietary torrent programm
<Warbo> OneSeventeen: "man dd"
<lab> P0ldy: True .. with Wine it runs alright
<spikeb> matthew_w: it sounds like a broken package
<OneSeventeen> Warbo, thanks I'll check it out.
<larson9999> lab, i was going to ask you what you mean by convert but got pulled away.  i was hoping you didn't mean what you did :)
<smev9_> well, after a restart, it should
<Seveas> webguy, yes
<matthew_w> spikeb; ok, so how do I get mplayer, then
<webguy> only apache or is there anything else that will need to be restarted?
<Warbo> smev9_: Was that for me?
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] >  im trying to tell the flash installer to place the plugins in a folder but the installer keeps telling me that the path is not valid. Im using the path "/usr/lib/firefox/plugins"
<spikeb> matthew_w: using the packages (that are broken it looks like)
<spikeb> heh
<smev9_> Warbo: yep
<cytrak> which files do I use to load modules during boot time ?
<matthew_w> spikeb; is there no other way?
<lab> larson9999: bbl in windows
<OneSeventeen> are there any good gui's for man?
<Snurf> Any help for my Question?
<spikeb> matthew_w: well, ideally there should be a way to rectify the problem you are experiencing with the packages
<cytrak> .. /etc/modules.conf doesn't seem to load
<dooglus> Seveas: I beg your pardon...  dpkg -i *is* reinstalling after all.  but for some reason the package still isn't working.
<spikeb> matthew_w: unfortunately for you, i'm a retard when it comes to that, and will be of no help
<buggzero> Seveas - does this do podcasts
<Warbo> smev9_: Would be pretty stupid if it did, but I still prefer to use the radeon driver. I have 3D acceleration, but just a crappy resolution
<ardchoille> Sir_Sid[Lappy] : does /usr/lib/firefox/plugins dir exist on that system?
<Seveas> dooglus, *that* is a different problem ;)
<Seveas> buggzero, it should
<MarkAngels> Hi, I just installed Dapper on my Thinkpad. I'm trying to apt-get kde but everything has frozen. It's stopped at "Unpacking klipper". There is no mouse. What do I do?
<spikeb> MarkAngels: try pressing control alt delete to kill the gui
<smev9_> Warbo: How much?
<Warbo> MarkAngels: Try pressing ctrl-alt-f1
<P0ldy> OneSeventeen, System > Help > System Documentation
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > ardchiolle, yes
<MarkAngels> Warbo: ok, nothing happens
<spikeb> wow, you really are locked
<Warbo> MarkAngels: Hmm. Is everything locked up?
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > ardchiolle, Im draggn and dropping the folder into terminal too and its placing the exact same line
<MarkAngels> Nothing happens on crtl+alt+f1 or del
<matthew_w> Why is it that this happens, when everyone else can do it, is there some package i'
<matthew_w> am missing/?
<OneSeventeen> P0ldy awsome!
<smev9_> how can i emulate me 32bit in 64bitubuntu
<ardchoille> Sir_Sid[Lappy] : what's the exact error it gives?
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > Please enter a valid installation path
<Chri[s] > you dont need to emulate 32bit in 64bit
<eigenlambda> lol @ folderz.
<Warbo> MarkAngels: I would suggest pressing the power button to initiate a shutdown, but thanks to a Dapper "feature" that now launches the logout dialog (in other words, it will not help you)
<erUSUL> smev9_: how "emulate"? what do you mean?
<smev9_> and how do i install wine in 64 bit instead
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > Here is a copy of what is in terminal
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, Netscape,
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > or Opera browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla): /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > WARNING: Please enter a valid installation path.
<spikeb> there's no 64bit wine.
<eigenlambda> Warbo: I like that feature!
<MarkAngels> Warbo: Still nothing
<smev9_> that meaning i cant run wine cause im 64 bit?
<eigenlambda> MarkAngels: I would suggest logging in from your other computer and running 'sudo init 0'
<matthew_w> Is there some way to FORCE mplayer to install even though the packages clearly conflict with one another?
<tonyyarusso> Sir_Sid[Lappy] : /usr/lib/mozilla/mozilla-firefox/plugins, iirs
<tonyyarusso> *iirc
<spikeb> smev9_: you need to either do a chroot (which sucks) or use the 32bit version of ubuntu
<spikeb> smev9_: or wait until ubuntu goes biarch
<Warbo> smev9_: You do not need to emulate 32bit x86 code on a 64bit x86. If you are not on x86 then you need an emulator like bochs or, even better qemu's userspace emulation, to use WINE
<spikeb> heh
<dooglus> matthew_w: which version of ubuntu do you have?
<bitlooter> does any one know if the 2.6.17.1 kernel is available for ubuntu? and if it is how do I install it?
<smev9_> i hate 63,33 bit more and more every day
<ardchoille> Sir_Sid[Lappy] : try /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<Warbo> bitlooter: Not yet. Why do you want it?
<dooglus> matthew_w: I've never seen mplayer conflict with anything, and I've run versions 5.04, 5.10, 6.06 and 6.10
<bitlooter> for the 3comm drivers
<MarkAngels> eigenlambda: I'm at a friends house and only have one internet connection. No hub or switch
<spikeb> smev9_: back up your data and install the 32bit version of ubuntu then!
<spikeb> smev9_: it works liek a charm.
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > same error
<ardchoille> Sir_Sid[Lappy] : are you using sudo for this?
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > yes i am
<ardchoille> Sir_Sid[Lappy] : so you ran the installer using sudo?
<smev9_> but habe to run 64 bit, it looks so ... special    ;)
<smev9_> habe=have
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > Yes and it even mentioned im a root user
<spikeb> heh
<spikeb> bah
<matthew_w> dooglus; 6.06 dapper
<ardchoille> Sir_Sid[Lappy] : that's odd
<MarkAngels> Is there any other key command I can use to try to bring the thinkpad to life or should I power off?
<dooglus> matthew_w: and what is the conflict you see?
<djk_> Seveas: would you happen to know how to delete a launchpad account?
<Warbo> !radeon
<ardchoille> Sir_Sid[Lappy] : did you try /usr/lib/firefox
<ubotu> I know nothing about radeon
<Warbo> hmmm.....
<matthew_w> dooglus, I try to install mplayer, it says depends libfaac0, which dedpends libc6 2.3.6-6 but lib libc6 2.3.6-ubuntu20 is to be installed
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > yes
<smev9_> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<Warbo> AAA! Why put WinXP in the Qemu info?
<matthew_w> dooglus; any idea?
<Seveas> djk_, launchpad is like hotel california
<smev9_> Warbo: Whats the problem. XP is such a cool os ;)
<djk_> Seveas: it sucks, yet is popular?
<dooglus> matthew_w: which repository are you using for mplayer?  the official 'multiverse' one?
<Warbo> smev9_: If someone wants to use non-free XP then they may as well use non-free VMWare which is faster than qemu
<mnvl> what's the package name of GNU emacs?
<BrownMan> Any fans of the Banshee music player that are willing to write an GNOME panel applet for it?
<matthew_w> dooglus; yes, I uncommented the thing in /etc/apt/sources.list
<bartmaniac> hello, what tool do I need to use so I can format my sandisk cruzer mini  512MB usb-stick?
<Seveas> djk_, rofl, no, i mean:  You can check out any time you lik, but, you can never leave 
<bartmaniac> I want to do this under ubuntu 6.06
<Warbo> bartmaniac: "mkfs.vfat /dev/whateverpartitionisonyourstick"
<djk_> Seveas: mmh, but why?
<Warbo> bartmaniac: with sudo in front
<Seveas> djk_, database constraints
<bartmaniac> warbo: thanks
<dooglus> matthew_w: let me try.
<MarkAngels> I did a hard reset and booted Ubuntu again. I suppose I have a broken KDE since it died in mid-install. How do I fix it? Another apt-get install?
<djk_> Seveas: So I'm pretty much screwed if I should get spammed because my email can be found there?
<h4v0k> can someone tell me where to find the c++ compiler
<LeaChim> MarkAngels, apt-get -f install
<Seveas> djk_, you can change your e-mail to a throwaway gmail account
<Warbo> *sigh* I give up. I will actually reboot, although it shouldn't do anything
<dooglus> mnvl: "emacs21"
<cute_bettong> er!hardware
<mnvl> thx dooglus
<cute_bettong> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<bartmaniac> Warbo: one more question: do I need to unmount the stick first?
<charlesg3> anyone familiar with installing directfb? I keep getting "could not initialize layers core' when trying to run a directfb application
<MarkAngels> LeaChim: ok, will try
<chamo> worked
<h4v0k> where can i find the c++ compiler on ubuntu
<h4v0k> i found python
<djk_> Seveas: seems like a workaround but will do I suppose :(
<bbrazil> h4v0k: apt-get install build-essential
<bbrazil> h4v0k: g++
<h4v0k> bbrazil ty
<dooglus> matthew_w: libfaac0 depends on libc6 (>= 2.3.4-1), so libc6 2.3.6-0ubuntu20 should be fine with it.
<Seveas> djk_, fwiw: e-mailaddresses are only shown if you are logged in
<dooglus> matthew_w: try "sudo apt-get install libfaac0" and tell me what, if anything, it complains about
<smev9_> i have to have the kernel source, where do i find it?
<djk_> Seveas: thank you
<h4v0k> bbrazil whats the command to check disk usage i cant remember it
<peter> thanks, ubuntu is now running in French
<peter> ;)
<OneSeventeen> I'm trying to use dd to copy a partition of my drive, but I need to copy the partition to a FAT partition, so there is a 4GB file size limit.  How can I copy 40GB of data to a FAT partition with dd (or something similar)?
<bthornton> Anybody have SWAT working in Dapper?
<OneSeventeen> (meaning, can I use dd to separate it into chunks... man dd didn't help me much)
<bthornton> using xinetd--not inetd.
<Warbo> Still stuck in 640x480
<charlesg3> how small can a gnome installation be?
<dooglus> OneSeventeen: use dd piped into split to split the data into 1 gig pieces
<dooglus> OneSeventeen: dd if=/whatever | split -b 1024m
<smev9_> Warbo: When installing the driver, are you prompted to give info about graka and monitor and such?
<Warbo> smev9_: nope
<plop> hi
<h4v0k> g++: no input files
<[Wiebel] > hmmz
<[Wiebel] > what could cause this:
<[Wiebel] > ipw2100: Fatal interrupt. Scheduling firmware restart.
<sime> I have a dpkg error and I dont know how to resolve it: dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 21326 package `libgksuui1.0-0':
<sime>  `Conflicts' field, reference to `gksu': error in version: version string is empty
<h4v0k> ok how do i run g++
<OneSeventeen> dooglus: thanks!  I'm assuming I could do something like dd if=/dev/sda2 of=/path/to/output | split -b 1024m ??  or does it ask me where to put each segment?
<smev9_> Warbo: Didnt u use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Warbo> smev9_: That doesn't give radeon as an option
<dooglus> OneSeventeen: if you specify "of", it will write to that file rather than standard output, so nothing will reach split.  the point is to omit the of= bit, then it will send the output to split
<bthornton> Anybody know of some sort of graphical configuration tool for Samba on Dapper?
<dooglus> OneSeventeen: split will write to the current directory, into files called xaa, xab, xac, ..., xaz, xba, xbb, ...
<smev9_> Warbo: Only that fglrx-somewhat thingy, eh
<OneSeventeen> dooglus: after googling I just noticed split was a separate command... thanks again!
<Warbo> smev9_: ? I don't want to use fglrx
<plop> is it possible to control at which temp fan starts on a laptop with acpi ?
<smev9_> Warbo: Because no direct acceleration?
<Warbo> smev9_: I have direct acceleration on now and it is fine. Only problem is resolution
<dooglus> OneSeventeen: you can: dd if=/whatever | split -b 1024m - piece_     if you want the files to be called piece_aa, piece_ab, etc.
<Jinkguns> What is a good program to use to bring a 2.3MB picture down to a managble, theoretically about 100 pictures at once. :D
<bartmaniac> I tried the format command for my usb stick, but it didn't work. command was "sudo mkfs.vfat /media/usbdisk" Error: unable to open /media/usbdisk
<OneSeventeen> dooglus: so what does the pipe do?  (I'm assuming that is a linux feature, not a dd feature, correct?)
<Warbo> dooglus: Would the simplest way to put those back together be using cat?
<dooglus> OneSeventeen: when you want to 'stick the pieces back together again', just "cat x?? | dd ..."
<dooglus> Warbo: indeed
<MarkAngels> KDE works now. Thanks everyone
<smev9_> Warbo: Summarized radeon=   3d+   resolution-   fgrlx=   3d-    resolution+
<_NicK> hi folks, Id like to know if is necessary installing an additional package for Epson Stylus c45 run in ubuntu 5.10?
<dooglus> OneSeventeen: the pipe, '|' sign, is a way of stringing commands together so the output of the first becomes the input of the 2nd
<dooglus> OneSeventeen: try      echo hello | rev      for instance.
<OneSeventeen> dooglus: cool, hopefully I'll never need to put it together again, but we'll see :D  and thanks on the pipe info, as I learn more about the command line, I'm sure that will be super useful.
<BrownMan> Anyone know how to set the default path for a C compiler?
<cute_bettong> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<dooglus> OneSeventeen: pipes are very useful, yes.  the design principle behind UNIX was to make a bunch of simple commands which each do one job and do it well - you can then use pipes to combine them together
<Warbo> smev9_: ati=resolution- 3D-, radeon=resolution- 3D+, fglrx=resolution+ 3D (and even the framebuffer) - (also it isn't Free, and even WINE won;t work in it)
<Iam8up> i have a machien that just booted into the live cd, when booting i didn't have the cable plugged in - can anyone tell me how to have it reseek a dhcp lease?
<dooglus> BrownMan: what do you mean by path?  include path?  library path?
<gavagai> Iam8up, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Iam8up> gavagai - aewsome, ty
<plop> anyone familiar with acpi ?
<BrownMan> dooglus:  i got an error message when trying to do a ./configure for a gnome panel applet that said "configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH"
<OneSeventeen> dooglus: awsome, it's already on the 5th file, so I've already gone further than before :D
<gavagai> Iam8up, you're welcome
<cute_bettong> how do i get my wifi card to tell me what chipset it has?
<Warbo> BrownMan: Install build-essential?
<smev9_> what about u use udo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and change it manually to radeon...
<dooglus> BrownMan: that's because it couldn't find the C compiler.  you need to install package 'build-essential'
<Iam8up> very much appreciated =)
<smev9_> udo=sudo
<plop> cute_bettong: ask her nicely :)
<BrownMan> dooglus: ok ill try that
<rigonatti> hi all ...can someone send me the ipaq.ko driver ... ??
<mumbles> ok anyone any good with samba servers ?
<Warbo> smev9_: I will give it a go, but I have been editing and creating xorg.conf files for years........
<cute_bettong> plop say wha?
<charlesg3> is anyone familiar with installing DirectFB?
<smev9_> Warbo. I cant know
<Jinkguns> What is a good program to use to bring a 2.3MB picture down to a managble, theoretically about 100 pictures at once. :D
<rigonatti> hi all ...can someone send me the ipaq.ko driver ... ??
<plop> cute_bettong: lspci ?
<[[xiki] ] > shhh! ordinario de mierda!
<BrownMan> dooglus:  "checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool" -- what do i need to fix that?
<[[xiki] ] > :S:S:S
<[[xiki] ] > :PPP
<cute_bettong> nope just tells me that there is a card there
<cute_bettong> but not what the chipset is
<[[xiki] ] > seguro?
<nickrud> Jinkguns, convert , it's in the imagemagick package
<cute_bettong> just what type of card is there
<[[xiki] ] > no seas guarango!
<Myweb> hello
<rigonatti> ??
<Jinkguns> thanks
<theeil> Jinkguns: assuming that you just want to change the resolution, you should be able to do that with imagemagick
<[[xiki] ] > que se yo
<dooglus> Jinkguns: install 'imagemagick' and "mkdir smaller; for i in *.jpg; convert "$i" -resize 256x256 smaller/"$i"; done
<[[xiki] ] > no sabes chamuyar!
<[[xiki] ] > venis seguido por aka?
<plop> cute_bettong: tried google?
<[[xiki] ] > otra cosa, nunca te paso de sentir que te caias?
<[[xiki] ] > no entiendo nada... me hice un re lio en la kabeza :o)
<rigonatti> =( Everyone here have this file ..just a quickly send pls !
<[[xiki] ] > juas
<[[xiki] ] > me voy a hechar un cago... me esperas?
<Jrt> anyone facing problems with Realplayer ?
<VR_> hey all, is there a command that'll let me know when my ip expires from my ISP?
<[[xiki] ] > ah mira vos...
<[[xiki] ] > :))
<dooglus> BrownMan: easiest thing to do is to enable source repos and then "sudo apt-get build-dep <your-package>"
<[[xiki] ] > me aburre esto.. hablame de otra kosa.
<Lscks>  ,  ?
<[[xiki] ] > que lindo que me kuentes tus kosas...
<smev9_> Warbo: Which was your graka
<stuart_> hi there
<Jrt> Realplayer sometimes freezes or ecomes heavey, cant move the controlers
<Albright> Rapido revuelven las ruedas del ferro-carril.
<MetaMorfoziS> O
<MetaMorfoziS> :(((
<Lscks> ??
<MetaMorfoziS> YOutube changed to flash 8! holy...
<BrownMan> dooglus:  But what is the package I need....perl?  I found this gnome applet on the internet and its not in the package manager
<dooglus> BrownMan: but to answer your specific question, 'libxml-parser-perl'
<BrownMan> dooglus:  yeah, ok thanks
<student> Greetings, I have edubuntu, everytime I try to run a KDE program such as KTouch, I get a DCOP communication error which says it can't read the network connection list, this network connection list is not in the home dir where it is trying to read it, any ideas?
<MetaMorfoziS> byby youtube, f...your..m...
<dooglus> BrownMan: the command I told you before will install all the required dependencies
<Jrt> Realplayer sometimes freezes or ecomes heavey, cant move the controlers
<BrownMan> Brownman: oh, so my package would be the applet im working with then?
<dooglus> matthew_w: still here?
<Jrt> Realplayer sometimes freezes or ecomes heavey, cant move the controlers, .. anyone understands the poroblem ?
<rigonatti> hi all ...can someone send me the ipaq.ko driver ... ??
<plop> is it possible to control at which temp fan starts on a laptop with acpi ?
<dooglus> Jrt: realplayer is proprietary and closed source.  it's almost impossible to fix it.
<Albright> Jrt: No. Try spelling it correctly. Might help.
<Myweb> please help me to use integrated microphone in my iBook g3 on Xubuntu 6.06
<rashkae> I'm tying to make menuconfig a kernel source tree, but it complains that it can't find the ncurses libary,and I need to sintall ncuses-devel package... I can't find any such beast in synaptic, only ncurses, which is already installed.  Can anyone shed some light on this?
<dooglus> Jrt: mplayer works well for realplayer videos
<smev9_> how can i install kernel source?
<Jrt> dooglus: except for 3gp files
<cute_bettong> !wireless
<ubotu> Documentation for wireless networking can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs
<dooglus> rashkae: libncurses5-dev
<nickrud> rashkae, libncurses5-dev
<Jrt> I want alternative for 3gp files
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > Ok im back
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > ardchiolle
<ardchoille> Sir_Sid[Lappy] : and?
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > nope
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > Unfortuneately I have to go right now
<ardchoille> yeah, didn't think so
<rashkae> dooglus, I installed libncurses5-dev, and ran ldconfig, but make menuconfig still doesn't work.
<Jrt> when I play 3gp files with mplayer, i can see  video, but no sound
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > ardchiolle, Ill be back tomarow
<rigonatti> hi all ...can someone send me the ipaq.ko driver ... ??
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > Thanks for trying
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > mabey
<ardchoille> Sir_Sid[Lappy] : look me up when you get back :)
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > Ill reintall firefox
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > I will
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > thanks and bye
<ardchoille> yw :)
<dooglus> Jrt: mplayer plays .3gp files fine for me.
<rigonatti> Sir_Sid[Lappy]  Can you send me the ipaq.ko file ?
<Jrt> helix is open source and same problem.. maybe it has to do with the plugins
<dooglus> Jrt: (well, the 1 I just tried it on, anyway)
<Jrt> dooglus: with sound ?
<Warbo> Wooooo! I added a load of options to the default config and it worked! Yay!
<mwe> running oo.org after a crash from a presentation starts crash recovery which then crashes :|
<dooglus> Jrt: yes.
<smev9_> That interests me now, what have u done, tell
<dooglus> rashkae: "doesn't work"?
<Jrt> didnt work for me , no sound
<smev9_>  @ Warboo
<Jrt> can I use realplayer with wine ?
<mwe> why would you?
<Jrt> does realplayer for windows.. work with wine
<Warbo> smev9_: I will paste my xorg.conf (and maybe add it to the Wiki if it isn't there already)
<Owen> hi all
<ardchoille> Owen: hi
<rashkae> dooglus, Never mind, apparently I hadn't installed libncurses-dev..  Thanks much.
<BrownMan> dooglus:  "configure: error: glib-genmarshal executable not found in your path - should be installed with GLib"; I'm sorry I don't understand your previous command of getting all the build dependancies because this isn't a package it was a .tar.gz---unless that is what you are referring to?
<mwe> oo.org crash recovery crashes. :|
<ardchoille> mwe: lol
<smev9_> Where will u paste it. I diddt get that, sorry
* nickrud hopes all this talk of oo crashes isn't infectious
<mwe> ardchoille: it's really annoying. only way to start it after a crash seems to be deleting the profile
<tanek> !kernel modules
<ubotu> I know nothing about kernel modules
<tanek> :(
<mwe> I was wondering if anyone else had problems with oo.org crash recovery
<Owen> I've got a bit of a n00b question. I've setup my mouse in xorg.conf how I want it (MS IntelliMouse 3.0) so that the back/forward buttons work properly, and clicking the mouse wheel works properly... but in a strange way. If I click the wheel anywhere 'outside' of the smooth-scroll icon, it takes me back a few pages in my history. How do I make it not do this? :-P
<Warbo> smev9_: Here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16133
<BrownMan> Anyone know what package I need for this error message:  "configure: error: glib-genmarshal executable not found in your path - should be installed with GLib"\
<tanek> anyone got a time to back me up compiling the fglrx kernel module?
<Warbo> Does anyone know if there is a page on the "radeon" driver in the Wiki? (I tried searching) as I may create one
<Warbo> BrownMan: Try installing glib-dev (there may be glib<some version>-dev)
<mwe> tanek: why are you compiling it?
<mwe> tanek: why not use the ubuntu module?
<smev9_> Warbo: Cool, i think this will help a lot of people
<nickrud> mwe, I had one where the file was deleted out from under the crash recovery, the recovery gave up after about 4 or 5 starts.
<tanek> im not using precompiled kernel
<mwe> tanek: anyway you need at least build-essential and linux-headers-$(uname -r) to compile it
<Jinkguns> "mkdir smaller; for i in *.jpg; convert "$i" -resize 256x256 smaller/"$i";
<Jinkguns> What am I doing wrong?
<smev9_> Warbo: I will look up my own, if i can tweak my settings with similar things
<Jinkguns> It says unexpected token 'convert'
<tanek> mwe: got those... just wondering how to add it to kernel sources etc
<nickrud> Jinkguns, type do just before convert
<bioengine> Hey, where are some good open source projects for electrical engineers to code for?
<mwe> tanek: add it to kernel sources? you shouldn't. just make sure the module loads at boot
<ardchoille> Bye all, be back later :)
<tanek> well dont i have to add it in kernel config
<tanek> ?
<Jinkguns> mkdir smaller; for i in *.jpg; do convert "$i" -resize 256x256 smaller/"$i";
<mwe> nickrud: So in the end oo.org was starting again without deleting your profile?
<Jinkguns> just gives me a >
<smev9_> goodbye people, until then
<bioengine> Does anyone here know anything about open source projects?
<nickrud> mwe, yes. Not the same error though, the crash recovery didn't crash, just failed
<nickrud> probably not the same error, anyway
<teppic> Is there a way to add a  deb package to a ban list to stop apt-get upgrade from installing it>
<teppic> ?
<mwe> tanek: add fglrx to /etc/modules
<tanek> ok
<tonyyarusso> bioengine: You might try just browsing sourceforge and freshmeat to see if there's anything.
<mwe> nickrud: hmm
<tanek> but ive done that i think
<Jinkguns> mkdir smaller; for i in *.jpg; do convert "$i" -resize 256x256 smaller/"$i"; (Just drops me to a > input prompt)
<Iam8up> are there any boot options for the 5.10 live cd to help the machine run a bit smoother? it's only got 192mb of ram...
<mwe> tanek: so what's the problem? it's not loading?
<Iam8up> Jinkguns - definetly a quote problem
<Iam8up> Jinkguns - or semicolon..
<tanek> i get neither openGL support nor 3d accel
<teppic> Specifically, I want to stop apt from installing the -25 kernel, since it screws up my system impressively.
<SurfnKid> Iam8up: Ive got 6.06 on a 128 and runs easy breezy
<mwe> tanek: or not compiled? you might as well just use the ubuntu precompiled module. it's much easier
<Jinkguns> hrm
<Iam8up> SurfnKid - i had 128mb and gnome did not like it...
<Iam8up> it lieterally took minutes to do anything
<SurfnKid> Iam8up: oh, of course ive got Xubuntu
<Iam8up> and the cdrom drive was constantly spinning for a good 10 minutes afterwards
<Iam8up> well duh =P
<SurfnKid> :P
<tanek> ive got the ubuntu precompiled modules, and they work, but only with the ubuntu precompiled kernel
<Latino> hi, can gnome have diff background in each workplace?
<Slyboots> Hello :)
<mwe> tanek: yeah. you need a custom kernel?
<tonyyarusso> Latino: Not yet.
<mwe> tanek: if so you do of course need to compile your own modules
<MdSalih> how can i do a search through txt files in a directory for a certain word in the text files?
#ubuntu 2006-06-21
<Jinkguns> fortino@fortino-laptop:~/modified$ "mkdir smaller; for i in *.jpg; do convert "$i" -resize 256x256 smaller/"$i";"
<Jinkguns> bash: mkdir smaller; for i in *.jpg; do convert  -resize 256x256 smaller/;: No such file or directory
<tanek> mwe: id rather have one, since its working smoother
<Jinkguns> I'm getting closer. :D
<nickrud> teppic, install the kernel you want specifically, and uninstall linux-<arch> and linux-image-<arch>
<caHEk> hi, where can i download Opera browzer for Ubuntu amdx64 kernel?
<tonyyarusso> MdSalih: grep
<MdSalih> thanks
<tanek> mwe: ye, i know, and thats why i asked for help doing that :P
* Slyboots is having a intresting issue with Ubuntu, Sometimes my display in Xwindows just.. Blanks out and the only way to get it back is to switch to another termianl screen, then switch back to Xorg
<mwe> tanek: ok. what exactly isn't working?
<tanek> i dont get 3d support
<mwe> tanek: did you dl the fglrx source and try compiling it?
<Iam8up> SurfnKid - does xubuntu have a nice gui to where i can add an smb share easily?
<Latino> k, in kde you can set a couple of backgrounds and it will switch itself by a determinated time, can gnome do that?
<caHEk> hi, where can i download Opera browzer for Ubuntu amdx64 kernel?
<SurfnKid> smb?
<SurfnKid> oh
<SurfnKid> yeah
<tanek> mwe: i downloaded it, thats as far as i got
<SurfnKid> its just as easy as the gnome style
* erUSUL thinks that Slyboots should look in the logs (system and X) for errors
<nickrud> Jinkguns, no beginning or ending quotes ;)
<mwe> tanek: what exactly did you download, what package?
<Jinkguns> nick
<Latino> if it doesn't kde is owning gnome on that
<Jinkguns> without the quotes
<Jinkguns> I just get a >
<Jinkguns> nickrud,
<SurfnKid> Iam8up: i definitely dont have any problems on it. but i try not to run too much on it, so its an irc box only. the rest of my stuff is on another ISPline
<tanek> fglrx-module-source or somtehing
<Slyboots> Well the system doesnte crash, the display just blanks out..
<Slyboots> Everything else goes on per normal
<mwe> tanek: huh? from ati.com?
<shadok`> Hello linxu's g33k
<caHEk> on the official site just i386 (
<teppic> Is debian "Pin" in /etc/apt/preferences honoured by "Software Updates"?
<Iam8up> SurfnKid - gotcha
<tanek> mwe: from apt
<nickrud> Jinkguns, ah, add done to the end .
<mwe> tanek: I don't know about that. I got it of ati.com and used that
<caHEk> www.opera.com
<Jinkguns> excellent
<nickrud> Jinkguns, I saw the quotes, and quit.
<tanek> i can get that to then mwe
<caHEk> on the www.opera.com just i386 kernel
<zenit> caHEk: I guess you might have to set up a chroot then
<caHEk> where can i download Opera browzer for Ubuntu amdx64 kernel?
<nickrud> teppic, yes
<mwe> tanek: at least that's what I did. get the driver installer
<teppic> nickrud: Thanks.
<nickrud> teppic, works just the same
<teppic> nickrud: kernel -25 is killing me, and I keep getting caught out with software updates :-)
<Jinkguns> I love you guys.
<caHEk> then i try to innstall - system say yor system iz not supported
<DrKevorkian> i'm having problems getting firefox to produce audio
<Jinkguns> Now, why the hell dosen't someone write a damn GUI for that?!?!
<teppic> nickrud: Get a stable system going, "la de da - software updates" - Oh holy smurf!
<tanek> mwe: i got that one, but no kernel module
<smahoney> Hi all - anyone got any experiences with nVidia freezes when renderaccel is set to true?
<_Spire_> Jinkguns: gui for what?
<SurfnKid> excuse my lack of complete understanding (otherwise called ignorance) but how is a kernel built, and compiled with so many drivers, devices, control modules, chipsets etc
<nickrud> teppic, iirc having either linux-image-<arch> or linux-<arch> is what pulls in the new kernels, with out those no new kernels
<mwe> tanek: the package will compile one when you run it
<woodwizzle> argh... i've never had so much trouble with video drivers before. I'm almost to tears! =) Damn you ATI!!!
<Api984> hello
<caHEk> ok thx
<tanek> mwe: how come it doesnt work then?
<SurfnKid> woodwizzle: Breezy or Dapper
<_Spire_> woodwizzle: ati drivers do suck.
<Api984> i got a video problem with xine
<teppic> nickrud: Without those in pref?  Surely you need to exclude them using prefs rather than include them?
<mwe> tanek: chmod +x <very long name>.run && sudo ./<very long name>.run
<woodwizzle> SurfnKid: Dapper
<SurfnKid> woodwizzle: oh yes, good luck
<mwe> tanek: that worked for me
<nickrud> teppic, uninstall those packages
<tanek> done that
<Jinkguns> _Spire_, using imagemagick to convert many files to a smaller size.
<woodwizzle> I can't get ATI, Radeon, or FGLRX to work at all
<tanek> and aticonfig
<SurfnKid> woodwizzle: On breezy now, installed in a Zap... Dapper took too much time, and didnt get anywhere
<Api984> hello again
<Api984> i got a XINE problem
<mwe> tanek: what happened?
<teppic> nickrud: It wasn't an option.  It's a problem with the initupdate script.  There's bug reports all over the place for it.
<someluser> can anyone tell me how to get a dual-head set up with different resolutions on an nvidia GPU?
<tanek> it installed, mwe
<Api984> video doesnt work like it should..
<nickrud> teppic, ah, overriding apt. evil
<woodwizzle> SurfnKid: Yeah, i had 3D accelleration and everything fine on breezy. Now I'm fighting just to get X to start
<Api984> PM me if you can help me on XINE
<mwe> tanek: didn't it give you an option of creating a .deb?
<teppic> nickrud: Uninstall wasn't clean.  Hence clean box again.  Luckily, I had over only just upped from 5.10 to dapper, it was a clean(ish) box to start from.
<mwe> tanek: or what did it install if not?
<mwe> tanek: modprobe -l|grep fglrx is the module there?
<tanek> i just ran the package
<mwe> yes.
<darich> arrrgh fglrx
<SurfnKid> woodwizzle: ouch, you can always set it to vesa
<darich> hate it
<Slyboots> Anyone here used Xmame with the Dapper drake release?
<darich> latest version on Dapper doesn't work properly at all
<jbirdAngel> easy and quick way to convert mp3 to ogg? and is it legal to download an mp3 conver to ogg and then listen to it?
<tanek> not there
<jbirdAngel> and hello
<mwe> tanek: it didn't prompt you or anything?
<woodwizzle> SurfnKid: Thats what it is set to now, but Vesa doesn't support widescreen resolutions it seems :(
<tanek> no
<Api984> XINE can't see my installed codecs
<gan|y|med> hello
<sryan> How would one change the name of their local machine?
<woodwizzle> This is on a laptop btw. I'd just go buy an nvidia card if this were a desktop =)
<Api984> can anyone help on this matter
<darich> I have the same problem woodwizzle
<erUSUL> jbirdAngel: sound-converter (conversion between two loosy formats is a bad idea though)
<DrKevorkian> Can anyone help me with this? I've got everything to work in firefox except that it won't produce any audio for anything. I'm not really having audio problems anywhere else
<mwe> tanek: I'd get the rpm and run alien on it to create a .deb then. after that run the install scripts manually. I did that once as well
<IsDis4Me> hello
<teppic> sryan: /etc/hostname
<sryan> that's all I have to edit, teppic ?
<teppic> sryan: I possibly tell a lie, that's Gentoo.
<someluser> can anyone tell me how to get a dual-head set up with different resolutions on an nvidia GPU?
<SurfnKid> woodwizzle: mmm my original clean setup had vesa, and was a wide screen laptop, no gaps or any space top or bottom. was nice. but GL was still dead, until i installed the ATI drivers and it came up fine
<Api984> can someone help me a little bit
<woodwizzle> The worst part of it is if I would have waited a couple months to buy this laptop the new model comes with an Nvidia chip instead
<SurfnKid> :P
<tanek> mwe: sounds kinda hard
<gan|y|med> where can i find streaming information (audio/video streams)? are there servers or sth. or can i scan so that i don't have to find all the streams myself via google?
<IsDis4Me> how is it going?
<nickrud> sryan, /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<sryan> ah thanks.
<theeil> how do i get both my laptop monitor and generic plug in monitor working at the same time on my (dell inspiron) laptop?
<mwe> tanek: it's not.
<woodwizzle> SurfnKid: really? I just added my resolution to xorg.conf but vesa seems to ignore it
<tanek> mwe: thing is i got a .run not rpm
<teppic> someluser: Break it out of the nvidia propreity, use the nv driver instead, enable Xinerama, and assign a different top res to each screen.  Don't forget to use screen 0 and screen 1 to define the different device configurations.
<mwe> tanek: get the xorg 6.8 rpm and sudo alien file.rpm. install alien first if you don't have it
<mwe> tanek: then sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<someluser> teppic, i need gl on those screens, also is there a guide for xinerama you can point me to?
<teppic> someluser: If you need gl, you're screwed.
<someluser> teppic: that sucks
<teppic> someluser: As soon as you stop using the propreitry you'll need to lose DRI, and as such, you'll end up losing GL.
<someluser> teppic: is there no way to do it with twinview?
<teppic> someluser: not with differing resolutions.
<someluser> teppic; darn
<teppic> someluser: Twinview simply displays as a unified desktop.
<teppic> someluser: It uses a Xinerama "emulation" if you will.
<DShepherd> can totem play flash files?
<teppic> someluser: Do you need dual mon & xinerama at the same time?
<teppic> sorry, dual mon & gl?
<someluser> teppic: could I run two seperate x sessions and link them?
<teppic> messily.
<teppic> what's your intention?
<Lohn> Hello all! How to configure network by console? There is such tool like network-admin???
<Blissex> Lohn: 'man ifup' and 'man interfaces'
<OneSeventeen> how do I skip 25GB of data when using dd?  perhaps dd if=/dev/sda2 skip=25G
<someluser> to run a presentation app that runs on two screens
<mwe> tanek: download the rpm and convert and install it. then go to /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod and sudo sh make.sh. then cd .. and sudo sh make_install.sh and the module should be installed
<teppic> Lohn: ifconfig
<Blissex> OneSeventeen: something like that.
<Lohn> Blissex, teppic This way isn't so friendly... there is really no tool like redhat netcardconfig?
<vanberge> would anybody be willing to take a stab at helping me get RSS feeds to download in thunderbird?  Something is wrong for sure
<ktogias> LVM on Dapper: I run 'pvcreate /dev/hda3'. It says that the physical volume is succesfully created. Then I run 'vgcreate data /dev/hda3' and I get 'No physical volume label read from /dev/hda3, /dev/hda3 not identified as an existing physical volume' and it fails. What am I doing wrong??
<someluser> teppic: i need to run a presentation program in wine and it runs on two screens
<Blissex> Lohn: yes, there is one, something like 'netconfig'
<tanek> mwe: ok
<mwe> tanek: it's not that hard
<tanek> mwe: ill try, thx
<teppic> someluser: I'm curious since you don't get gl in windows on two screens...
<someluser> teppic: really? i didn't notice
<OneSeventeen> Blissex I used dd if=/dev/sda2 | split -b 1024m and I have 25 complete files and 1 semi-complete file, so could I just do the same but skip=25G?  (I want to be sure I'm exact, since I'm splitting binary data)
<[Wiebel] > hi
<OneSeventeen> Or is there a way to do a comparison of the first MB of two files, to see if they start the same?
<[Wiebel] > how can i mount a .bin/.cue file?
<teppic> someluser: limitation of the windowing mech.  it's resolved in Vista, but still knackered in XP.  If you want dual-head gl, you'll need a commercial x server.
<someluser> teppic: it uses directx for transition effects, maybe it'll run withought gl...
<erUSUL> [Wiebel] : convert them to an iso file
<teppic> wine uses dx -> gl.
<Blissex> OneSeventeen: both... Check carefully in 'man dd' what the various size suffixes mean. For example skip=25000m and 25G
<teppic> Still confused as to why it needs the two outputs.
<someluser> that's what i thought
<Blissex> OneSeventeen: you can also use 'cmp' or another binary comparators.
<[Wiebel] > eternale1: how?
<Weirdbro> Has anyone noticed large dropdown menu's messing up?
<mnk> rasult: hi
<gnomefreak> Weirdbro: in what?
<teppic> Is the second output a clone of the first (different game...) or is it a seperate screen?
<someluser> teppic; it needs two outputs because the projector is one head and the controls for the presentation app are on the main screen
<erUSUL> OneSeventeen: extract with dd the 2 MB of each file to two tmp files then use md5sum or sh1sum
<DaveyJ> hell
<DaveyJ> o
<Weirdbro> gnomefreak- Everywhere. The widget seems to be scrolled down way too far
<rasult> mnk, hello
<DaveyJ> quick question.. i'm about to format my old windows drive to ext3... however its the drive with the boot info on it
<mnk> rasult: how's ur experience with ubuntu? u like? :)
<gnomefreak> Weirdbro: no i havent but is it in ff? or desktop?
<DaveyJ> when i format it, is it going to kill the bootsector?
<OneSeventeen> Blissex/erUSUL thanks, that helps a ton!
<teppic> someluser: In which case, you may be in luck.  You may be able to do it with the proprietry driver and xinerama.  I *think* you may lose DRI but retain gl through the second head.
<vanberge> god dangit!  even when i add a new rss subsription to thunderbird, it just sits there and says "verifying feed"... it wont actually get anywhere
<someluser> teppic: that's good
<Weirdbro> gnomefreak-Open gedit, preferences, syntax highlighting, highlight mode
<CurtisB> DaveyJ - great question... I'm considering doing the same... my guess is make a grub boot floppy foir a start
<Blissex> OneSeventeen: however, usually explain what you are trying to achieve, not just ask questions on the details of how you think it should be done...
<someluser> teppic: got a guide?
<teppic> someluser: To give you context, I've managed to do it with a SIS 6326, nVidia GeForce 2MX and ATI@Work card before now.
<rasult> hi every1, i'm a newby, just installed ubuntu today!!!
<mnk> rasult: congratulaions :)
<DaveyJ> CurtisB, how do i go about doing that?
<Weirdbro> rasult: Good job
<teppic> someluser: I wish.  Google for some of the slightly older xinerama/nvidia tutorials, pre-twinview.  They should detail it.
<CurtisB> DaveyJ - hang-on, I'll see if I can figure it out
<gnomefreak> Weirdbro: ah ok
<dooglus> vanberge: thunderbird isn't really really for primetime as far as I can tell.
<CurtisB> !bootdisk
<someluser> teppic: thanks a lot, you rock
<ubotu> I know nothing about bootdisk
<erUSUL> OneSeventeen: no problem
<teppic> someluser: Some of the generic ones should help as well.  You effectively treat it with two device entries.
<Weirdbro> gnomefreak- see what I mean? It is also happening in gaim beta 3, so it isn't just gedit
<OneSeventeen> Blissex: good point, I complain about users doing that all the time yet here I am =P
<XHK> Does ubuntu have some sort of firewall too or something that could block ports. aMule says I have lowid, but in windows I have highid with the same port.
<rasult> i feel like a traitor to windows!!!...But I'm sure I'll get over it!
<dooglus> XHK: it does, but it's disabled by default
<teppic> someluser: set one as screen 0 and the other as screen 1.  Once you've got that going, if you're *lucky* you'll be able to keep gl on the primary screen).
<gnomefreak> Weirdbro: i cant gnome is not installable on this pc
<dooglus> rasult: don't feel any allegance to Microsoft - they feel none to you
<someluser> teppic: sweet, you got another IM screen that I can reach you at?
<Weirdbro> gnomefreak- And in gaim beta 3, the menu is short. No reason be be scrolled down
<vanberge> dooglus: well, yesterday this function worked fine.
<Weirdbro> gnomefreak- Gnome not installable?
<gnomefreak> Weirdbro: nope no gnome for a while :(
<pequatre> hi. can anyone help me with cups ? i'm almost done configuring my printer but i get an error message: "Warning: LPP_Init() failed! Waiting 2 seconds..." in the terminal
<dooglus> vanberge: hmmm.  could it be that the feed is down?
<eigenlambda> Weirdbro: i bet thats 'cause gnomefreak is running on windows
<XHK> dooglus, Do you have any idea what more could block ports?
<gnomefreak> eigenlambda: nope
<eigenlambda> freebsd?
<kaur> hi! I need help. For some strange reason, my system is unable to authenticate any updates. There are no keys in software properties-->authentication. What to do?
<gnomefreak> im running on a broken edgy
<dooglus> XHK: your router?  you set up port forwarding to your Windows IP and ubuntu is using a different internal IP?
<Weirdbro> eigenlamda: I'm running ubuntu on windows vmware, so meh. He could if he wanted to
<vanberge> dooglus: neg.  it is slashdot
<dooglus> XHK: run "ifconfig" to see your internal IP
<Jinkguns> thanks
<XHK> dooglus, hmn ok
<CurtisB> DaveyJ - do you have a live CD?  Looks like you can wipe WinBlows, boot from the live CD, then do: sudo grub-install /dev/hdX (where X is the device node of the disk to put grub on....)
<Weirdbro> gnomefreak- Why on earth would you try edgy out this early?
<nickrud> kaur, !easysources has instructions for getting & installing repo signing keys, see next
<nickrud> !easysources
<ubotu> I know nothing about easysources
<nickrud> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<dooglus> gnomefreak: can you install ubuntu-desktop on edgy yet?
<DaveyJ> =/ i'm not really into experimenting lol
<gnomefreak> Weirdbro: i test
<gnomefreak> dooglus: no
<nickrud> no insults?!
<gnomefreak> dooglus: no edubuntu no ubuntu no gnome
<dooglus> gnomefreak: me either
<Weirdbro> gnomefreak- Ah.
<DaveyJ> i'm running ubuntu off a partition on the same drive as the windows partition
<dooglus> gnomefreak: xubuntu-desktop is ok though, right?
<gnomefreak> those were the 3 i tried
<gnomefreak> dooglus: yep
<DaveyJ> i'm trying to make the windows partition ext3 so i can use it for storage with ubuntu
<DaveyJ> eek i gotta go to class
<CurtisB> DaveyJ - I'm looking at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200374&highlight=boot+disk
<gnomefreak> i have e17 built from cvs i have xfce kde and gnustep
<gnomefreak> those are fine as of right now
<CurtisB> okay c ya! good luck
<DaveyJ> www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D35087%26page%3D2+backup+grub+bootloader&hl=en&gl=us&ct=clnk&cd=4
<DaveyJ> theres another one that might be of use
<DaveyJ> :) i'll check when i get back
<DaveyJ> peace
<erUSUL> DaveyJ: it is easy mkfs.ext3 -O dir_index /dev/hdxx (where hdxx is the win partition)
<tuxx> Evening. What kernel is used in Ubuntu 6.06 ?
<dooglus> is it possible to use the freenx client as a gdm session instead of gnome, xfce, or KDE?
<robert_> how do I ensure ipv4 is forwarded through my ubuntu server?
<erUSUL> tuxx: 2.6.15
<OneSeventeen> does using the "skip" feature in dd take a while if I'm skip over a GB of data?
<dibblego> how do I turn off the system beep when auto-completing at the bash command line?
<gnomefreak> dooglus: are you on 2.6.15? and ubuntu-desktop isnt installable?
<tanek>  mwe, getting error kernel includes at /lib/modules/2.6.15.7-ubuntu1-tanek/build/include not found or incomplete when doing sh make
<erUSUL> tuxx: 2.6.15 modified by the ubuntu kernel manteiner (Ben Collins iirc)
<tuxx> erUSUL thanks. I'd hoped for .17
<gnomefreak> erUSUL: iirc ben is the kernel master ;)
<dooglus> gnomefreak: I'm running 2.6.16-2 at the moment, but the kernel you're running has no impact on which packages are installable.
<kaur> nickrud: what do u mean by "!easysources"?
<gnomefreak> dooglus: i would think it would if it was messed up im not on 2.6.15
<XHK> dooglus, actually I dont have router. Anyway, where can I see if there's ubuntu firewall enabled and foward ports?
<nickrud> kaur, see the stuff kicked out when you type !easysource (no s) in the channel. It's a well educated bot
<dooglus> XHK: "iptables -L" will list the firewall rules.
<nickrud> !easysource
<rpedro> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Lohn> Blissex, i cant found netconfig or anything like it
<kaur> !easysources
<ubotu> I know nothing about easysources
<erUSUL> dooglus: i run 2.6.16.19 tried 2.6.17 but the ralink driver dose not compile anymore against 2.6.17 so i'm stuck in the stone age XD
<dooglus> XHK: that's "sudo iptables -L"
<kaur> !easysource
<OneSeventeen> I am doing the following: "sudo dd if=/dev/sda2 skip=25GB | split -b 1024m" and it doesn't seem to be doing anything... does it just take a while to skip?
<XHK> dooglus, ok thx for help
<Blissex> Lohn: I'll have a look, I uised it a long time ago.
<nickrud> kaur, and you can open a message window with ubotu (it's listed in the user list) and ask a lot there
<Lohn> Blissex, thanks!
<Blissex> OneSeventeen: it does take a long time, it reads the whole 25G
<Blissex> OneSeventeen: check 'vmstat 1' the 'bi' column to see it reading...
<dooglus> OneSeventeen: I wouldn't think it would take any time at all to 'skip'
<OneSeventeen> Blissex: eew... that's the whole reason I didn't want to do that, but then again, I guess it needs to if it wants to be accurate
<dooglus> OneSeventeen: disk partitions are 'random access'
<CurtisB>  <-- Still banging my head against the wall trying to get ALSA snd-mia to work with my Echo Mia under dapper -- it worked okay in 5.10... help please!
<trappist> is there a metapackage that depends on apache2, php5, openssl, etc. for setting up a secure php5 webserver?
<Flippy209> hey ic56 I got mp3's playing :)
<Blissex> OneSeventeen: 'dd' is designed to work with things like tapes which cannot be randomly positioned.
<ic56> Flippy209: congrats!
<_NicK> mas o endereo q vou usar estah na forma ssh.nome.ufpe.br
<Flippy209> and world of warcraft :)
<nickrud> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<ic56> Flippy209: oh oh!  You won't be getting much work done... :-)
<Zambezi> Anyone using Spamassassin?
<dooglus> OneSeventeen: I've tried it, and it does take a long time...  I guess skipping isn't a smart as I thought it would be.
<dooglus> Zambezi: I am
<Zambezi> dooglus, May I ask you some questions about it i pm?
<OneSeventeen> Blissex: bi is on average around 50,000 is that average for something like dd skipping
<Flippy209> ic56, i know lol
<dooglus> Zambezi: do you know about #spamassassin?
<Blissex> OneSeventeen: thats 50MB/s, that is DD reading like crazy...
<Blissex> OneSeventeen: there are different versions of 'dd' that actually seek instead of skipping.
<OneSeventeen> dooglus: yeah, but I bet it is still faster than saving to my USB hard drive... it takes forever to save 40GB of data to a USB HDD!
<Zambezi> dooglus, I haven't installed it yet. I'm just curious. Could I configure it without X?
<gavagai> Zambezi, yes
<OneSeventeen> Blissex: seek is an option, but it looks like on my version that just skips those blocks at output instead of input, which seems like it would take the same amount of time
<Blissex> Lohn: wait a bit more...
<Blissex> OneSeventeen: there is seeking in input too, in some version.
<nickrud> Lohn, I'm not a networking expert, but if the question is simple enough ...
<Zambezi> gavagai, Thanks. That's wounderful news. Do you know if it's possible to make own rules and erase emails from the server even before I download them? I hate emails about Casino, 888, Las vegas etc. No friend mails my about that. ;-)
<OneSeventeen> once again, thanks Blissex and dooglus, dd is a pretty awsome tool, not to mention the pipe and split commands!
<DShepherd> how do I bind my windows key in gnome?
<nickrud> DShepherd, you have to use the gconf-editor
<mindspit> where is the log file of ISPCONFIG? where is the vhosts file of ISPCONFIG?
<DShepherd> nickrud: ok
<DShepherd> nickrud: thanks
<nickrud> DShepherd, wierd, but true. I use super for all bindings, and the keyboard shortcuts pref is useless
<gavagai> Zambezi, i have only ever used spamassasin ON a server
<dooglus> OneSeventeen: be careful with the skip=40GB - it doesn't skip 40GB, it skips 40GB times the input block size...
<Zambezi> mindspit, So it's possible to use hotkey command with windowskey and another to lock the computer? I love that in Windows XP.
<dooglus> OneSeventeen: I'm not sure what the default input block size is, but it's not 1.
<DShepherd> nickrud: yup. what exactly am I looking for in the gconf-editor
<DShepherd> ?
<nickrud> DShepherd, depends. What are you trying to set?
<gavagai> but yes, spamassasin can delete spam, but you shouldn't do that probably
<DShepherd> nickrud: the Windows Key or super key
<OneSeventeen> dooglus so should I just restart from the beginning I guess?
<gavagai> to do that kind of stuff you also use procmail
<Zambezi> gavagai, I'll just use it on a server. I'm trying to do install applications on the server so I don't need X.
<DShepherd> nickrud: gnome doesnt seem to see it
<nickrud> DShepherd, by itself, or in combination with another key to accomplish something
<nickrud> DShepherd, ah, not seeing it. May be another issue
<DShepherd> nickrud: hmm ok.
<DShepherd> nickrud: what issue could that be?
<rackerz> My friend has a Speedtouch 330 modem and has the driver disk, can he use ndiswrapper to install them?
<gavagai> Zambezi, you will use spamassasin and procmail then
<dooglus> OneSeventeen: it looks like you're skipping 512 times more than you thought you were...
<rackerz> My friend has a Speedtouch 330 modem and has the driver disk, can he use ndiswrapper to install them?
<nickrud> DShepherd, I only know that one or two people have passed thru here with the super key not being recognized at all. Me, for example, has metacity binding <Super>t to opening a 100x50 terminal
<Zambezi> gavagai, I know that's risky. That's why I would like to make own "erase-rules". Mails including Viagra, Cialis, pharmacy will be deleted at once and emails including 888, Las Vegas, gamble will also be erased. And the mails got to contain that three words.
<dooglus> OneSeventeen: specify "ibs=1 obs=1" to set the block sizes to 1 byte; they default to 512 bytes
<sorush20> hi guys I keep getting the message during loading of kernel that time out hda waiting for dma
<sorush20>  what can I do to fix this/
<Lohn> Blissex, nickrud Thanks for your help. But I have to go now...
<Blissex> OneSeventeen: note that 'skip' and 'seek' operate in terms of the block sizes, as <dooglus> hints
<sharms> sorush20 - usually when that happens for me, it means the harddrive is bad, or the cable
<Zambezi> gavagai, I got another tip of application. Two seconds.
<erUSUL> rackerz: www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/ubuntu/index.html
<rackerz> He can't access the internet
<nickrud> Lohn, /etc/network/interfaces is the file to edit in the console. man interfaces for all the details
<jrib> DShepherd: try running xmodmap and seeing what corresponds to super, myself, I use <mod4>
<rackerz> erUSUL he can't access the internet
<Zambezi> gavagai, Spamassassin and Fetchmail was the tip I got.
<mcrandello> anyone try the new ati drivers?
<Api984> where can i get Xvid and Divx codecs for XIne
<DShepherd> jrib: ok
<Api984> ubuntu doesnt have them in libxine
<Blissex> Lohn: base-config-network-console might help
<DShepherd> jrib: it is the same.. <mod4>
<OneSeventeen> Blissex and dooglus: I basically deleted my original files and am starting over again, this time with 52GB of space to store 40GB, so hopefully this should work...  (bi is around 20000, which isn't too bad... maybe I'll get paid overtime for sitting and watching it!)
<gavagai> Zambezi, fetchmail is something else entirely and runs on the client not the server
<mcrandello> well the new packaged fglrx drivers anyway
<ron_o> anyone know what this means from var/log/kern.log  snd-opl3sa2-pnpbios: probe of 01:01.00 failed with error -2
<gavagai> fetchmail just fetches your mail
<ron_o> PnP manual resources are invalid, using auto config
<jrib> DShepherd: try using that in your gconf
<gavagai> spamassasin marks the spam, procmail sorts the mail
<DShepherd> jrib: <mod4>?
<Blissex> OneSeventeen: what are you trying to do in higher level terms?
<DShepherd> jrib: ok
<jrib> DShepherd: <mod4>t  <-- for example
<DShepherd> jrib: kool
<dooglus> OneSeventeen: I'm not sure why you're wanting to 'skip' anything at all.
<OneSeventeen> Blissex: backup an entire partition that I cannot mount.
<kaur> hi, i'm trying to import authentication keys (all got lost somehow) with gpg keys and it says "import failed". Ideas?
<erUSUL> rackerz: it's a problem... she needs to download the firmware and a few tools to make it run.
<OneSeventeen> dooglus: in the middle of the previous command (after it copied over 25GB) I ran out of HDD space on my USB drive, so I cleared old stuff out/emptied the trash, and wanted to pick up where I left off
<vanberge> this is a dumb and specific question - in thunderbird, when i hit 'reply'... it automatically puts the quoted message on top of my cursor?  can i change that so that the quoted message is below???
<Blissex> OneSeventeen: good, and why do you need to skip 25G of it?
<ktogias> LVM on Dapper: I run 'pvcreate /dev/hda3'. It says that the physical volume is succesfully created. Then I run 'vgcreate data /dev/hda3' and I get 'No physical volume label read from /dev/hda3, /dev/hda3 not identified as an existing physical volume' and it fails. What am I doing wrong??
<dooglus> OneSeventeen: oh, it's probably best to start from scratch.  better safe than sorry.
<Blissex> vanberge: thats criminal intent, and you should be locked up :-)
<dooglus> OneSeventeen: especially when nobody can agree what 1GB means...
<OneSeventeen> Blissex: (I found the dd command after asking how to make the backup, and I want to pick up where I left off after I ran out of HDD space on my USB drive the first time I did this)
<erUSUL> vanberge: top posting is evil XD
<Zambezi> gavagai, I don't know the purpose with procmail. I use Thunderbird as mailclient. What do procmail do?
<nickrud> vanberge, don't bottom posting is good
<OneSeventeen> dooglus: dd says 1GB is 1024x1024x1024, which is what nautilus says it is also, but once again, better safe than sorry!
<kaur> hi, i'm trying to import authentication keys (all got lost somehow) with gpg keys and it says "import failed". Ideas?
<nickrud> vanberge, in fact, cutting and writing into the quoted text is best
<Blissex> OneSeventeen: ahhhhhh, but thats friggingly dangerous. How do you know wxactly it is 25GB?
<vanberge> nickrud: if you get an email, you like to have to scroll all the way to the bottom of a chain of messages in order to read the latest message?
<DShepherd> jrib: doesnt work
<OneSeventeen> It isn't taking too horribly long, I'm already past 7GB out of the 40
<gavagai> Zambezi, procmail can send the spam to a certain location, the good mail to another.  i don't know, maybe thunderbird can do that itself
<dooglus> OneSeventeen: it's hard to check with these binary files you're making, and a single byte error will render your backups worthless
<_sp1d3r_> ubotu what's difference between deb and deb-src in sources.list?
<ubotu> I know nothing about what's difference between deb and deb-src in sources.list?
<Blissex> OneSeventeen: not a good idea I say. In part because 25GB is a bit ambuguous.
<dooglus> _sp1d3r_: deb is for binaries, deb-src is for sources
<nickrud> vanberge, isn't that how time works? anyway, it's a topic for off-topic ;)
<OneSeventeen> Blissex: yup, I'm starting from scratch instead of being lazy :D
* jdmpike wants to play WoW but can't!
<protocol2> where id the default java folder located in ubuntu?
<protocol2> is*
<erUSUL> _sp1d3r_: i'm not ubotu but deb are binary (compiled) and deb-src is the source code to compile in your machine
<Blissex> OneSeventeen: if you have a fast CPU pass the thing thru 'bzip2', makes it smaller and checksums it.
<OneSeventeen> Blissex,dooglus: hopefully this precaution won't even be neccessary, as I'm just doing this so I can remove an old windows partition I don't use anymore... but better safe than sorry
* spikeb can play WoW but doesn't want to!
<kaur> hi, i'm trying to import authentication keys (all got lost somehow) with gpg keys and it says "import failed". Ideas?
<nickrud> vanberge, on your question, I don't use thunderbird
<jrib> DShepherd: k, don't know then
<nickrud> kaur, did you look at that ubuntu-nl.org page?
<kaur> nickrud: yes
<Zambezi> gavagai, So Procmail is like a proxy? It's a "forwarder"?
<Blissex> OneSeventeen: if the CPU not fast, 'gzip -2', if slow 'lzop'
<DShepherd> jrib: kool. thanks anyways
<protocol2> where is the default java folder located in ubuntu?
<vanberge> nickrud: thx.  but geez this is frustrating
<nickrud> kaur, hm. Could you paste the complete error on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ ?
<OneSeventeen> Blissex: it's a pentium 4 less than a year old, but my 2 year old AMD crunches numbers faster...  odds are, the gzip or bzip2 would run faster than the USB interface to the external HDD anyway
<protocol2> after installation that is
<kaur> nickrud: K
<OneSeventeen> Blissex: ironically, if I used gzip, it might even shorten the time, since the bottleneck is not the CPU
<Zambezi> gavagai, But I don't think that's necassary. I erase the emails thats are spam with 100% chance. The other emails erase Thunderbirds own filter.
<dooglus> OneSeventeen: I don't think you can get split to compress each part, so you would probably have to "dd | gzip | split"
<jojoman02> anyone know of a good linux gui calendar program?
<xpc> !hu
<ubotu> Ha magyarul beszelsz kerlek probald a #ubuntu-hu
<_sp1d3r_> To update my list in sources.list I have to go on http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic, generate list and past it in my sources.list file?
<dooglus> jojoman02: evolution ?
<nickrud> vanberge, most people intersperce their comments into the preceeding messages, cutting stuff that does not apply. http://people.cornell.edu/pages/kk288/du-guidelines.html , section 5 has some rationale
<xpc> mizu
<xpc> ?
<jojoman02> dooglus: just calendar
<valehru> ok..so gplflash isnt doing the business for me on dapper x64....any other suggestions?
<OneSeventeen> dooglus: thats what I was thinking, but if it runs a checksum, would that still work?
<xpc> hm
<Blissex> jojoman02: there are very many...
<protocol2> where is the default java folder located in ubuntu?
<Flippy209> is .bash_profile sort of the same thing as .profile in HP-UX?
<valehru> protocol2, sudo locate java
<hyphenated> vanberge: Edit -> Account Settings -> your account -> Composition and Addressing lets you choose whether your cursor starts above or below the quoted reply
<moonlite> Flippy209: what is .profile in HP-UX?
<jdmpike> The internet is telling me to go to bed...
<Flippy209> .profile
<Flippy209> holds aliases
<Zambezi> I think somethings wrong with my monitor or graficcard. The screen change colour. From bright to a brigth with a touch of red. :-( And that error occured in Windows too.
<_sp1d3r_> what's correct procedure to update sources.list?
<moonlite> Flippy209: only?
<jojoman02> Blissex, well a search in google when i searched didn't come up with anything, except command like remind programs
<Blissex> Zambezi: bad news, looks like your monitor is going...
<kaur> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16138
<Flippy209> and other stuff, like startup messages, welcome messages, paths.. etc
<vanberge> hyphenated: thanks so much dude
<vanberge> god dangit thank you
<moonlite> Flippy209: then yes
<Flippy209> kk
<tombs> hi all
<Flippy209> thanks
<nickrud> Zambezi, surely sounds like a hardware error. possibly messing with xgamma can at least get you a useable color
<Zambezi> Blissex, I got this about 1,5 year ago.
<rixxon> _sp1d3r_: how do you mean, update?
<Blissex> jojoman02: you need to ask for a calendar or PIM program, and search FreshMeat.net first
<vanberge> hyphenated: are you single / want to go out?
<moonlite> it's a shell script that are sourced when the shell starts
<OneSeventeen> what is the command to clear the screen in the gnome terminal?
<Blissex> Zambezi: depends on which monitor etc, there is a lot of stuff going bad quickly...
<Blissex> OneSeventeen: 'clear'
<rixxon> OneSeventeen: clear
<Flippy209> ok so say that I wanted a few things to run on login, I could add them in that .bash_profile?
<Zambezi> nickrud, I hate my computer. It's 4,5 year and this is the thrid graficcard.
<nickrud> kaur, you have a lib in /usr/local, that sends up fireworks
<_sp1d3r_> rixxon if I want to update all link in sources.list what I have to do?
<cello_rasp> are there any firefox plugins that use the address bar as a status bar, like safari?
<hyphenated> vanberge: heh. have fun
<Blissex> Zambezi: but it could just be the VGA cable plugged in a bit loose
<moonlite> Flippy209: well, depends on your definition of login
<OneSeventeen> Blissex & rixxon: that just scrolls down to make it look clear, I want to actually clear out the whole buffer
<theBishop> is there any way i can make ubuntu bring up my network device, but not try to get the IP at boot?
<rixxon> _sp1d3r_: sorry, i still don't get ya
<Flippy209> I.E. startup xchat and connect to this server
<moonlite> logging in to your gnome-desktop or just starting a shell
<Flippy209> when I login to my user account which .bash_profile should only be connected to under my path
<Blissex> OneSeventeen: I don't think that you can clear the log. Except perhaps by setting it to zero and reexpanding it.
<moonlite> nah that wouldnt be appropriate
<Blissex> OneSeventeen: or do you mean the BASH history?
<theBishop> when i'm out of range of my wireless network, i have to Ctrl+C to stop the network device from booting
<kaur> nickrud: what to do?
<moonlite> you should ad those to gnome-session instead
<Zambezi> Blissex, , I hate my computer. It's 4,5 year and this is the thrid graficcard. / I try to check that. I usual don't lock it cause I've been changing the hardware alot when I migrated to Linux.
<nickrud> kaur, god only knows (listening to the beach boys this sec, how appropriate)
<OneSeventeen> Blissex: I just don't want to be able to use the scroll bar to scroll up through the past output from the terminal, but I still want to be able to use the up arrow to go through the BASH history...
<kaur> nickrud: what di du mean bu "lib"?
<kaur> library?
<OneSeventeen> Blissex: closing and re-opening the terminal achieved the desired result
<spikeb> Flippy209: if you want xchat to fire up and connect here upon login, you dont need .bashrc
<dibblego> has anyone seen "no suitable windowing system found, exiting." with OpenOffice? Apparently it's a known problem, but I'm having difficulty determining exactly the problem and the solution (if any?)
<Blissex> OneSeventeen: yes, or you can set the log size to zero....
<OneSeventeen> Blissex: how would I do that?
<JackRazz> Hey everyone, is this the best channel for asking ubuntu install questions??
<spikeb> yeah JackRazz
<Blissex> OneSeventeen: preferences...
<JackRazz> ok spikeb....
<nickrud> kaur, a lib is roughly equivalent to a dll ; gpg is getting the wrong lib. the my gpg uses is /lib/libreadline.so.5 . Yours is in /usr/local/lib, which tells me you installed some extra software that is claiming to be the real libreadline
* nickrud once again hugs prebuild debs
<kaur> nickrud: now i remember
<Flippy209> spikeb, what would you recommend?
<JackRazz> I'm trying to install a dual boot winxp and ubuntu using NT loader instead of grub, but I can't get the bootsect.lin image to boot
<kaur> nickrud: i needed to get "r" to work
<kaur> nickrud: and so i installed libreadline
<JackRazz> i installed grub to a floppy
<spikeb> Flippy209: you can use session preferences to have xchat start on login, and set up xchat itself to connect to here when launched
<JackRazz> should the floppy been a bootable msdos floppy to begin with
<nickrud> kaur, there is probably a way to fix that, making gpg ignore the /usr/local version, but that's over my head
<JackRazz> ?
<moonlite> Flippy209: whats wrong with gnome session that i told you? :)
<kaur> nickrud: if u don't mind i would like to ask u a question about installing from a source
<aSkito> hi
<moonlite> (as spikeb is telling you now again :P )
<nickrud> kaur, I used to do a lot of that, but not so much the last few years. Brain rot and all that.
<Flippy209> how do I access either of those options.. I'm sure I can figure out xchat to connect on launch as I've done it with mIRC clients for years
<JackRazz> also if I have ubuntu installed on a different partition, is it possible to create a grub boot sector without reinstalling it?
<Flippy209> but I'm not sure where to start looking for the gnome session options
<moonlite> Flippy209: system => preferences => Sessions
<Flippy209> <3 ty
<spikeb> Flippy209: system>preferences>sessions, then in that window, the start up applications tab
<_sp1d3r_> someone knows how the links are update in sources.list?
<spikeb> startup programs, even.
<SonicChao> How do I figure out the ESSID of my connection?
<spikeb> sorry.
<Flippy209> haha so easy to find. :(
<nickrud> kaur, look into the environment variable LD_CONFIG , if my mem is not totally broken
<InvisiblePinkUni> i want to use exim as MTA, but i find exim and exim4 in synaptic. What should i use?
<kaur> nickrud: if i install something from the source, then it is safe to delete the source after the installation. Correct? But how can i uninstall a program which was installed from a source?
<SonicChao> sorry
<JackRazz> anyone here who know about grup MBR?
<nickrud> InvisiblePinkUni, use exim4
<SonicChao> but how do i figure out the ESSID of my connection?
<kaur> nickrud: since there is no source anymore, "make uninstall" doesn't work? Or does it?
<InvisiblePinkUni> nickrud: thank you
<nickrud> kaur, a properly written source package has a make target uninstall; sudo make uninstall. Keep your source build around
<mattwestm> SonicChao: iwconfig should tell you
<JackRazz> ok, I'll go ahead and post a question in the forums.....
<moonlite> kaur: you chose a smart --prefix and after that you can just rm -rf the directory
<dan> except for the language this seams to be the richt place..
<mattwestm> SonicChao: actually, ifconfig should tell you
<SonicChao> I cannot connect to the internet
<spikeb> a properly written application contains an uninstall script that is installed in its directory, instead of just a source make target.
<kaur> nickrud: for what does the "rf" stand for?
<dibblego> man rm
<SonicChao> That is the problem, I need to know what to put into the ESSID field
<SonicChao> mattwestm
<nickrud> kaur, moonlite is exactly correct, it's remove forceably and recursively
<kaur> ok
* nickrud did most of his compiling on gnome, and smart prefixes were not an option then
<vanberge> anybody know if there are plans for an itunes port on linux?
<nickrud> spikeb, in the ideal world. Been burned, but I'll start looking for them
<Flippy209> ok spikeb and moonlite I'm confused
<nickrud> vanberge, sharpmusique (sp?)
<mcrandello> the rf stands for "really fast" :P
<Flippy209> imagine that :P
<nickrud> really fubared
<Flippy209> if I do a ls -a from my home I see .xchat2
<spikeb> vanberge: yes, i do know that there aren't any plans for such a port until such a time that linux is popular enough to force apple to do so.
<spikeb> vanberge: in other words, maybe in five or ten years.
<Flippy209> so when I'm browsing for startup is that what I select, and how do I see "hidden" (isn't that what the . means) files?
<DrSpin> osnes9x will not spawn a window and it will die -- seems like it needs Mesa libraries -- anyone know which ones?
<vanberge> spikeb: think so?  i thought ubuntu was gaining speed quickly
<spikeb> Flippy209: i dont know, but why would you need to?
<spikeb> vanberge: look how long it took apple to port itunes to WINDOWS.
<supercargo> is there a way to execute an arbitrary script when logging out from gnome?
<Flippy209> hah
<supercargo> I'd like to send sigterm to azureus so that it shuts down tidily.
<kaur> nickrud: i uninstalled libreadline4 that didn't help...
<supercargo> Without having to shut it down manually.
<nickrud> kaur, again, post the complete error
<kaur> nickrud: uninstallation was ok, no new errors
<kaur> nickrud: still the same
<stevekl> Wow, gomebaker hardlocked my system
<moonlite> Flippy209: just type "xchat" there and it should work
<stevekl> I don't think linux has ever hardlocked on me
<stevekl> Bizzare!
<Flippy209> ok
<nickrud> kaur, try sudo ldconfig , then the import again. (really don't wanna deal with compiled shite)
<_sp1d3r_> I'm going to bed...
<nickrud> cuz I'm really dancing my on my edge with that these days
<kaur> nickrud: still the same
<nickrud> vanberge, try http://directory.fsf.org/all/sharpmusique.html .
<p47> Hey, I have problems with my sound card, now I can't listen anyting, but I hace installed de sound card correctly, I have this with alsamixer http://p47.timesofcoffee.com/Pantallazo.png
<Flippy209> brb testing, thanks moonlite ;)
<nickrud> kaur, then we've reached the edge of my compentency.
<vanberge> nickrud: tyvm
<kaur> nickrud: at least you figured out the problem
<kaur> nickrud: i need to get rid of the libreadline *** i compiled from source
<nickrud> vanberge, never used it before, I've just watched the itunes stuff evolve on the restricted formats page, that seems to be the consensus
<nickrud> kaur, precisely
<dooglus> OneSeventeen: what were you saying about a checksum?
<Snow_Shelter> can someone make a newer package of aMSN, or help me troubleshoot my webcam problem
<jajaja-> is sql 5 and myth 0.18 the reason I am having lots of problems trying to get myth running
<stevekl> Can someone help me with gnomebaker? I try to write a DVD and it just doesn't begin, and sometimes it locks up my entire computer
<p47> help me !!!!!!!!!!!}
<kaur> nickrud: what if i'd manage to find the same source and compile it again and then uninstall it?
<OneSeventeen> dooglus: I was just saying that if bzip makes a checksum, then running dd | bzip | split might not work, would it?  since the bzip checksum wouldn't happen on each split file, would it?
<Snow_Shelter> anyone here that can help with aMSN?
<nickrud> kaur, possibly. This is a sledge hammer, but reboot. See if the library recognition sorts itself out.
<Flippy209> works wonderfully, thanks moonlite & spikeb :)
<spikeb> Flippy209: sweet
<moonlite> kaur: didn't it work to just remove the libreadline.so* and then reinstalling readline from synaptic?
<OneSeventeen> dooglus (Of course I  have no idea how it really works, and I could just be assuming the wrong things based on zero knowledge on the subject)
<dooglus> kaur: 'sudo checkinstall' is a good way to install a package from source.  that makes a .deb from the compiled program and installs it.  to uninstall, you can uninstall the package like any other
<kaur> nickrud: ok i'll try the deleting
<dooglus> OneSeventeen: you will have to 'cat' all the parts, and pipe the result through bunzip before writing it back to the disk
<kaur> nickrud: sry
<kaur> nickrud: wrong address
<nickrud> kaur, thought you had
<dooglus> OneSeventeen: to backup:  dd | bzip | split;  to restore:  cat x?? | bunzip | dd
<dooglus> OneSeventeen: basically the restore pipeline is the exact reverse of the backup pipeline.
<jad_> guys, on this desktop I've installed Fedora5 once and I was able to use resolutions higher than 1024 now with dapper I can't despite I added more resolutions to xorg.conf
<dooglus> OneSeventeen: cat is the 'inverse' of split, like bunzip is the inverse of bzip
<cwillu> my smb configuration broke  :(  It was working, but now it hangs when I mount /mnt/office (as used to work), or try to browse it in nautilus (using smb://)
<dooglus> (except there should be some 2's in there somewhere too...)
<nickrud> jad_, does the Monitor section have your monitor's refresh rates?
<OneSeventeen> dooglus: cool, thanks, that makes sense :D
<chrsjav> can i display .hlp files in linux?
<Mikelo> !peercast
<ubotu> I know nothing about peercast
<moonlite> jad_: i'm guessing you don't have the right drivers installed
<moonlite> and you shouldn't have to hand edit xorg.conf
<Mikelo> can anybody help me out with peercast?
<dooglus> OneSeventeen: the problem with compressing like that is that if any single piece gets damaged then you lose the whole lot (due to checksums in the archive)
<Sivik> anyone here play nwn in the linux client
<nickrud> Sivik, I have, yes
<moonlite> gnomes resolution changer doesn't care about your modelines anyway i think
<jad_> moonlite, nickrud here is my xorg.conf http://phpfi.com/124841
<Sivik> nickrud: i am looking for someone who plays it right now
<OneSeventeen> dooglus: that's more of what I was thinking, was that it would do the checksum on the sum of all parts, not each individual part
<Sivik> nickrud: i'm trying to find a good fixinstall file
<dooglus> OneSeventeen: that would require some extra cleverness of the 'split' command, which it doesn't have.
<kaur> nickrud: it works now. sorry, that i bothered, and thanks a lot
<OneSeventeen> dooglus: yup, and which would make it too complicated to be useful, IMO
<dooglus> OneSeventeen: split won't write compressed.
<moonlite> jad_: wha graphics card?
<nickrud> kaur, np, not a bother. Gotta have trustable repos ;)
<dooglus> OneSeventeen: one thing you could do is mount the USB drive as a compressed filesystem, but that gets messy too...
<jad_> moonlite, nvidia
<moonlite> did you install nvidias drivers?
<OneSeventeen> dooglus: yeah, I'm not too worried about it, I'm actually running dd without any compression.
<moonlite> (they're in universe or multiverse or something)
<CrashProne> Hey, just to mention something, I totally found a solution to ruining your sound configuration for reasons you don't know and not knowing how to fix it.  If the default was working nice, you can just delete /var/lib/alsa/asound.state , and do a hard reset. :-O  It reverts to the originally installed defaults.
<kaur> nickrud: still, i have one question if u don't mind
<dooglus> OneSeventeen: that's what I would do.  especially if I was being paid by the hour :)
<nickrud> shoot
<kaur> nickrud: it has bothered me for a long time
<OneSeventeen> dooglus: and it just now finished, 44 items with a total of 43GB! :D
<OneSeventeen> dooglus: comp-time, here I come!
<jad_> moonlite, no, but do I have to ?
<slusk> I've just installed dapper - why is my locale set to en_AU?
<dooglus> OneSeventeen: comp-time?
<slusk> and how do I change it to en_US or something else
<nickrud> Sivik, I could put up the one I used, I backed up the nwn to a dvd with all
<OneSeventeen> dooglus: it's what we use here if we work too long, instead of getting overtime, we just leave early on Friday (which I'm rather fond of)
<moonlite> jad_: i'm not sure, but i'm quite sure poking around in your xorg.conf wont help you much
<Sivik> nickrud: that would be nice
<Sivik> nickrud: cause when i'm running the stuff, i'm getting an error with fixinstall
<kaur> nickrud: when i install a deb package, called "X" for example and it installs some dependencies, then after i uninstall "X" it doesn't uninstall the packages  it installed
<moonlite> jad_: try installing them and see if it works nice then, if not, go back to config-editing
<kaur> nickrud: must i uninstall them manually?
<nickrud> kaur, let me introduce you to aptitude :)
<kaur> nickrud: i've used synaptic
<dxdemetriou> I have a problem with hibernate, it does do nothing. I have upgraded my Breezy to Dapper. Anybody knows what will needed?
<kaur> nickrud: and the apt-get thing
<nickrud> Sivik, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16140
<moonlite> jad_: i should add that i haven't used nvidias drivers myself since i don't own an nvidia card, but your problem seems to be driver problems
<jad_> moonlite, nvidia-glx ? is this whati've to install
<kaur> nickrud: are u telling that this is normal, that i must uninstall manually?
<Zambezi> Is there an easy why to protect again SSH-worms? And a protection for portscanning?
<nickrud> kaur, aptitude does exactly that, tracks what were installed as dependencies. If, when you uninstall something that pulls in dependencies, it will automatically uninstall unused dependencies
<Sivik> nickrud, is that the fixinstall that you used
<Slyboots> Does anyone here use "Xmame"
<nickrud> Sivik, yes
<kaur> nickrud: ok i'll remember
<dooglus> I just deleted a 500Mb file, and still only have 50Mb of free disk space.  Why didn't the free space go up when I deleted the file?
<moonlite> jad_: there should be some page on the wiki about this, hold
<Slyboots> You ahve to empty the trash
<nickrud> Sivik, let me repost, I see something odd there
<dooglus> Slyboots: I used 'rm'
<moonlite> (or search for yourself! :) )
<gilianima> what are the shortcuts for aiglx/compiz ?
<Slyboots> I still think you have to empty the trash
<dooglus> Slyboots: I have used xmame in the past.  I used to be in the mame development team years ago
<kaur> nickrud: ok, bye
<stevekl> Time to install k3b
<nickrud> Sivik, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16141
<SurfnKid> how can i transfer files from one box to another using linux
<moonlite> jad_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto seems to be the place
<SurfnKid> scp
* Slyboots is having a weird issue, if I run Xmame for any reason other than starting a game, my display blacks out
<dooglus> SurfnKid: 'scp'
<SurfnKid> sftp
<SurfnKid> ok
<SurfnKid> guess thast what i have to do then
<jad_> moonlite, thanks i'll check and install
<nickrud> kaur, it's a lovely program, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Slyboots> I have to Alt-out to another terminal and back to Xwindows to get the display back
<kaur> nickrud: why doesn't synaptic do that?
<ktogias> I have /home at an 323G ext3 fs. System seems to reserve 17GB, as the available space is only 306G... Is there any way to configure the portion of the filesystem that the system reserves?
<nickrud> kaur, to be more compatible with the way apt-get works. That'
<SurfnKid> dooglus: but i have to know the source and target paths?
<kaur> nickrud: there are probably many useless packages in my system
<nickrud> s why you'll never see me using aptitude as an install tool in theis channel
<Sivik> nickrud, i will try that one
<moonlite> jad_: it actually was https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia but i'm guessing yo saw that yourself. np
<aSkito> hi
<dxdemetriou> The Hibernate on Dapper needs some configuration to work?
<Slyboots> I mean, its an annoyance more than anything since the machine doenet crash, I just loose the display
<aSkito> for installing APT-GET an ubuntu?
<aSkito> who cant helpme
<kaur> nickrud: and there's no way of tracking them down as i see
<moonlite> dxdemetriou: it depends on hardware
<nickrud> Sivik, as I remember it, I used the gold install, but did a couple of things different. Slashed & burned my way thru the install, but that was definitely the fixinstall I used
<moonlite> on some hardware it works out of the box and on some you nead tweaks etc.
<nickrud> kaur, yes, there's an old school tool called debfoster
<kaur> nickrud: what does that do?
<dxdemetriou> moonlite, It doesn't do anything, and I don't know how can I see the problem
<dooglus> SurfnKid: source and target is just where you want to copy from and to
<nickrud> kaur, it helps you delete unused packages
<Raito> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16139, I tried to run something with wine, what happened?
<Sivik> nickrud, ok, i am getting an error when i'm trying to run an md5sum on that file as well as a Segmentation error when i run nwn
<kaur> nickrud: ok, already reading about it
<nickrud> Sivik, not a clue, really. I used that one, and as I said, I slashed & burned my way thru.
<dooglus> SurfnKid: something like "scp -r /home/surfn/files/ machine2:/home/surfn/files
<compengi> how do i configure on ubuntu my network static ip
<Sivik> nickrud, lol, did you ever get it to work
<matgates> Is there a way to access iTunes podcast directory from Ubuntu?
<dooglus> compengi: in the network manager, turn off DHCP
<gavagai> user@machine2
<nickrud> Sivik, yeah, sure did. I bought the platinum edition
<gavagai> if diff usernames
<compengi> i'm working on windows now
<Sivik> nickrud: lol
<compengi> give me steps
<compengi> i'm a new user
<compengi> :D
<kaur> nickrud: i'll try it. Seems to be a wonderful tool... Windows should have something like this and it would be almoust usable....
<moonlite> dxdemetriou: i can't help you further. i'm just happy suspend works on my computer. i read a blog post recently saying that there was work being done in the right directions at least, maybe it will work better in a year or so
<nickrud> kaur, debfoster is something to use to clean your system once, it's a tool I use tongs to handle these days
<matgates> compengi: you're using a default installation of ubunbu (i.e. you didn't select KDE as your interface)?
<compengi> what?
<Raito> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16139, anyone know why wine didn't work?
<JordiGH> How can I remap a key? I'm on a mac, and I would like the apple key to have the same functionality as what the alt-option key has right now.
<compengi> i need to configure my network cards to static ips
<nickrud> JordiGH, if you get no better response (and I hope you do) xmodmap is the user tool for defining keys
<Flippy209> compengi: System > Administration > Networking. Change the properties for the nic there ;)
* JordiGH mans xmodmap
<compengi> and btw how can i know if my network card driver is installed
<matgates> compengi: goto System [menu]  -> Adminisration -> Networking.  Enter password if prompted.  Select the network device you want to configure, click properties.  Select if you want to use static or dhcp.
<Raito> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16139, anybody know why wine didn't work?
<compengi> that's what i did
<compengi> but they have only 3 line
<Flippy209> who's pro on connecting to windows workgroup shares
<matgates> Raito: because wine is a big pile of poo...  :)
<compengi> ip, submask, and gateway
<compengi> but i need alternate and prefered dns also
<Raito> matgates: Can you give me a real reason? Did I do something wrong or is wine just not compatible with that program?
<spikeb> Raito: it looks like it might not be compatible, and also that you might not have glx loaded
<smahoney> Hey all, anybody have experience dealing with system freezes when using option renderaccel="true" with an nVidia card?
<Raito> I don't have glx, what is that?
<spikeb> something to do with acellerated rendering.
<nickrud> besides the fact that matgates pointed out the fundamental issue
<JordiGH> Oh, neato. Konversation assigns a colour to each user.
<matgates> Raito: My experience of wine is that it's not compatible with a whole lot.  But I know that a lot of program can be made to work with some fiddling.  our best chance is to check the application database and see if there is a config change you can make:  http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Raito> matgates: I think I need glx, what is it?
<JordiGH> nickrud: Do you know how to use xmodmap? Man pages are cryptic as usual. :-(
<compengi> how can i know if network drivers are installed
<matgates> Raito: I don't know the specifics of the app your trying to use... I'm no good at deciphering the output of wine.  It's just general advice that I'm re-gurgitating...  :)
<nickrud> JordiGH, every time I need to I have to read and decipher that page. I don't use it enough to have it memorized.
<Mikelo> can anybody get peercast running
<matgates> compengi: What network card are you using?
<Raito> matgates, but you do know what glx is and where I get it right?
<JordiGH> Aha!
<JordiGH> http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20040425231058862
<compengi> Raito i'm using d-link
<Sivik> nickrud, non of the fixinstall's i can find work
<compengi> and i have another realtek
<Warbo> I have just written a guide on the Radeon driver and would appreciate any improvements, and possibly adding it to !radeon. It is here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RadeonDriverHowto
<matgates> Raito: glx is to do with accelerated 3d graphics drivers.  Some apps will run /really/ slowly unless you have the accelerated driveres installed for your card.
<Flippy209> anybody know how to resolve this error:  "Windows Network: workgroup" couldn't be found. Perhaps it has recently been deleted.
<Raito> but they will run right? The app is a 2d app so I don't think I need any 3d things
<kaur> nickrud: i still have to know if i need these packages...
<Warbo> Raito: I found that WINE did not run programs when my 3D driver was screwed up
<nickrud> kaur, yeah, that's the real issue, true.
<matgates> Raito: yeah.  The 3d drivers are needed only for applications that use 3d stuff, like opengl.  Stellarium is a good example.  The only caveat to this is that I don't know about wine usage in this respect.
<nickrud> Sivik, I'm not sure how I can be of much more help then. If you are in San Antonio, you can copy my install ;)
<Raito> sigh, I guess wine can't play obscure japanese windows games
<raldi> Ever since i installed Ubuntu on my Thinkpad, i've felt it's been running hot. I got my proof today when i came home from work and found it off: the thermal alarm went off at 95 C / 200 F ! I hadn't been running anything when i left. Anyone know any tips for investigating this?
<Sivik> nickrud: do you live in SA?
<Flippy209> Warbo: you there?
<spikeb> Raito: heh
<spikeb> Raito: probably not
<nickrud> Sivik, thru the summer, then back to the west coast
<Raito> would cedega or something give me any luck?
<Sivik> ah
<blueyed> raldi: have you taken a look at "top"?
<Warbo> Raito: If it obscure then maybe not
<Sivik> i'm just going to remove all of this stuff, and use the native linux resources as well
* JordiGH thought SA was where Mr Shuttleworth was from.
<raldi> blueyed: yeah, it looks normal. hald-addon-stor pops up every now and then but that's it
<blueyed> raldi: I've also read somewhere that a new kernel in ubtunu-updates has the "timer interval" lowered because of this.
<blocky> okay newb question, how do I apt-get install aclocal
<raldi> blueyed: that sounds like a great lead! do you remember where you saw that?
<blueyed> raldi: ok. e.g. gam_server can produce extra load, therefor I've asked.
<raldi> okay, let me spend some time with google
<raldi> thanks!
<Raito> guess I'll just give up :/, Damnit, why did I have to get into ubuntu, now I need features from ubuntu and windows, T_T
<nickrud> Sivik, can I pm you?
<Warbo> Raito: WINE works by trying do implement everything, starting with the core feaatures of Windows and finishing with little tweaks that aren't critical. Cedega makes sure one thing works fully, then moves on to the next. Their approach may not include you game yet
<matgates> Raito: I really can't say.  I avoid wine whenever possible.  Install an old copy of win 98 or something in a vmware virtual machine and run your game there   :)
<blueyed> raldi: I'd just apt-get update && apt-get upgrade, and make sure that you have the breezy-updates repo enabled.
<InvisiblePinkUni> just installed exim4 on ubuntu. how do i setup a catchall account? should i edit a file in /etc/exim4/conf.d/ ?
<dxdemetriou> The hibernate is deppending how free space have the swap?
<blueyed> raldi: what does "uname -a" say on your lap?
<BlueLotus> http://pastebin.com/722254  <-- Can someone help me understand this error that I get from trying to run JEdit?
<Raito> what is a vmware virtual machine and why not windows xp?
<raldi> blueyed: Linux zork 2.6.12-9-386 #1 Mon Oct 10 13:14:36 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<nickrud> zork?
<blueyed> raldi: do you have ubuntu dapper? the current kernel is 2.6.15-25-k7!
<blueyed> ..without -k7 maybe :p
<triplep> with 'tar' is there a flag that will allow everythign to be dumped into the main level of the tarball, i.e. no sub dirs
<Warbo> Raito: When virtualising or emulating you want to run something which requires very few resources. 98 needs (and uses) far less than XP, so it will run faster and give your game more resources (because you don't want to run an OS, you want to run the game)
<Sivik> nickrud, please
<matgates> Raito: Because you have to activate XP and you'll need another license key for it - it counts as a separate install.
<scud> does ubuntu have a gnome app to remove startup services, when i shutdown i see a bittorrent tracker service and raid monitoring (which i dont want or need)?
<matgates> Raito: Yeah, also what Warbo said  :)
<raldi> blueyed: i'm using breezy .. let me take a look at my grub conf
<frying_fish> scud: you can get a text based one
<Raito> what is this virtual vmwhatever thing?
<frying_fish> sysv-rc-conf
<frying_fish> uses perl, gives you a list of the services, and some checkboxes
<blueyed> raldi: may be ok, for breezy. I'd dist-upgrade to dapper, anyway.
<bioticpro> Looking to buy an Nvidia card... which of these do yall think is best bet?  http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductCompare.asp?SubCategory=48&CompareItemList=N82E16814127203%2CN82E16814130014%2CN82E16814133149%2CN82E16814164056
<Sivik> pm nickrud
<matgates> Raito, it's like microsoft virtual PC...  vmware-player is the ubuntu package which you use to "play" virtual machines (i.e. use them)
<scud> frying_fish: what is the linux command to remove services like that?
<scud> i know its associated with chklvl or something
<Warbo> matgates: I wasn't sure if XP needed another license if you virtualise it on a machine it is installed on (but I assume that you can virtualise it if you have removed it as a host OS, sice a license is transferable)
<frying_fish> scud: just install sysv-rc-conf
<frying_fish> and then you can turn them off with that.
<frying_fish> or decide what levels they are run on.
<Warbo> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare player is in the Ubuntu repositories. Install instructions for VMWare server can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<SurfnKid> Question... on scp
<SurfnKid> can you have a commander like screen to transfer files from/to
<matgates> Warbo: Well, I tried that since I had a reduntant copy  (nuked the OEM version on my machine 2 mins after it arrived:), but it seems microsoft "know" the hardware config somehow, and the activation on the virtual machine fails.
<Raito> well, considering the fact that this computer says Designed for Microsoft Windows 98 on its box, I don't think I'd be too successfull, I guess I have to boot up windows when I need it
<hyphenated> SurfnKid: 'mc' can do something like that
<Sivik> nickrud: did you still want to talk in pm?
<nickrud> Sivik, are you not recieving, I am sending.
<nickrud> and registered
<SurfnKid> hyphenated: ok.. two machines, both linux, do i use mc thru scp or just mc
<Sivik> i guess i'm not recieving
<Sivik> it says i'm already identified
<Sivik> did you recieve my pm?
<Warbo> matgates: Surely that is illegal? Their licence clearly says that you can install it on another machine if you remove it from the first. Either a) VMWare is not counted as a seperate machine, so therefore you can install it as a host and guest with one licence, no problems or b) VMWare is another machine, in which case you can install to it like any other machine as long as it has been removed from your other one
<Sivik> do you have an instant messenger program?
<nickrud> Sivik, join #nickrud
<Warbo> matgates: (I meant that M$ is being illegal, not you)
<matgates> Raito: In general I think there are three options if you need to run windows software.  1. use wine (only works for a small number of apps)  2.  Use a virtual machine like vmware.  3.  Dual boot.  2 is a good compromise in my opinion, but it's down to personal requirements.  Of course the BEST thing to do is not be reliant on windows software ;)
<InvisiblePinkUni> how do i setup a catchall account for exim4?
<hyphenated> SurfnKid: it'll do the ssh/scp part of it for you, I think
<matgates> Warbo: *shrug* in either case, it doesn't work.  All the more reason to junk the OS completely. :D
<jad_> moonlite, now nvidia installed but max resolution still 1024
<SurfnKid> hyphenated: ok gonna try
<pekay> hey anyone wanna help with a OpenGL problem?
<pekay> :[
<Raito> man, the people who do wine reviews sure butter it up, thanks for the help matgates, bye
<SurfnKid> hyphenated: do i install mc?
<Warbo> matgates: Exactly. I think WINE is mainly useful for porting applications (like Picasa recently)
<SurfnKid> hyphenated: command not found
<hyphenated> SurfnKid: that'd be a good start ;-)
<SurfnKid> oh
<SurfnKid> :P
<matgates> Raito: I agree that it's hyped.  I think it's cool when it works, but it's not very reliable in my experience.
<pekay> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<HellDragon> hi
<pekay> :/
<erick> #debian-es
<matgates> Just my 2 cents though, some people have great success.
<riddlebox> what is the correct apt-get cli to install all packages needed to compile an app by source?
<Warbo> pekay: You need a 3D driver. What model is your graphics card?
<matgates> Warbo: Yeah, I think there's value in the project.  Plus the windows API is not a moving target like some of the linux APIs, so there's some value there.
<nickrud> riddlebox, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<gnomefreak> riddlebox: apt-get install build-essential or apt-get build-dep <packagename>
<HellDragon> i just putted a CD in my cd player and i cant open it to get my cd out! its stuck
<riddlebox> thats it thanks
<HellDragon> what i do to get it out ?
<gnomefreak> riddlebox: depends if package is in repos or not
<matgates> HellDragon: Do you have an icon on the desktop for your cdrom disk?
<Warbo> HellDragon: Right click on the desktop icon and select eject :)
<HellDragon> yes
<nickrud> riddlebox, that is the bare minimum, you'll need more -dev packages for just about everything
<twobitspr1te> I had a package fail to install in dapper, and now everytime I install anything it tries to fix this one package... how do I get it to stop?
<HellDragon> oh i see thankyou
<matgates> HellDragon: right click on it... do you get an eject option?
<nickrud> twobitspr1te, have you tried apt-get remove <package> ?
<pekay> Warbo: nvidia, NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] 
<Warbo> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<twobitspr1te> nickrud, same error
<Sivik> nickrud, you really don't have to do that for me
<twobitspr1te> nickrud, "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<pekay> Warbo: opengl worked fine till I installed nvidia stuff
<nickrud> twobitspr1te, could you put the full error on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ ?
<Warbo> pekay: I doubt it, since the Free Software "nv" driver which Ubuntu ships with has no OpenGL support
<hyphenated> SurfnKid: I've just had a play to see how to use it. you do something like 'cd /#sh:user@host/' to make the current panel show files from the remote machine
<Flippy209> Warbo are you a bot?
<nickrud> Sivik, np, I always wondered if it was that easy to put it back. Now is as good a time as any.
<Warbo> Flippy209: Shhhhhhhh.......
<Sivik> nickrud: ok
<Flippy209> teehee
<pekay> Warbo: :S, yes but i tested glxgears when i installed Ubuntu ;p
<twobitspr1te> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16142
<Flippy209> any assistance installing these drivers would be appreciated
<pekay> Warbo: and the gears worked
<Flippy209> I"m getting errors when I run the mod probe
<riddlebox> if I need to have a command run at boot what do I do in /etc/init.d/ to make it happen at every boot?
<Flippy209> and then when I run the fix it says module fglrx is in use
<Flippy209> so I ss |  grep for it and ps -ef | grep to kill it and I only return my grep
<nickrud> mldonkey has been a fubared package for a while,
<Warbo> pekay: They will appear, but they have nothing to do with your graphics card. When you use the nv driver the whole OpenGL architecture is made out of software called Mesa which is executed by your CPU. The only thing your graphics card does is make a convienient place to plug your monitor into
<matgates> pekay: by default there is a software implementation of the 3d stuff.  It works, but very slowly compared to hadware acceleration.  Becasue glxgears is so simple, it can run in software quite OK... but try to run a heavier app and you'll find the 3d stuff is terribly slow.
<eonbluezzz> !porn
<ubotu> I know nothing about porn
<Warbo> pekay: This is a very slow situation, and doesn;t work for a lot of situations (hence your problem)
<moonlite> jad_: then i don't know unfortunately
<Warbo> !giving information
<ubotu> I know nothing about giving information
<Warbo> Yay! :)
<loquitus_of_borg> hey people
<loquitus_of_borg> how can I find out from the command line if firestarter is running or not?
<rixxon> i'd like to browse removed files, with ability to either recover the data, or overwrite it to make recovery impossible - program/package suggestion?
<Flippy209> Warbo: does http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16143 help you at all?
<nickrud> twobitspr1te, go to the file /var/lib/dpkg/info/mldonkey-server.prerm , and put the text     exit 0    on the second line. Try sudo apt-get install --purge mldonkey-server
<pekay> Warbo: alrighty, following the wiki
<nickrud> twobitspr1te, erm, sudo apt-get remove --purge mldonkey-server , sorry
<Flippy209> I'm following it too, but I am having issues :(
<Munchkinguy> Are there any plans to put GNASH into the Universe repository?
<Warbo> Flippy209: That happens when you have fglrx installed (it happened to me) use rmmod fglrx
<Flippy209> have
<Flippy209>  sudo rmmod fglrx
<Flippy209> ERROR: Module fglrx is in use
<Warbo> Flippy209: Then it obviously hasn't removed it. You must have to do it from a console, I'll change the Wiki
<javiolo> how can I compile an app for ppc ?
<Flippy209> how can I find the pid for this?
<Warbo> Flippy209: Of what?
<Flippy209> I'm trying to do it from a console to stop the process
<Flippy209> the fglrx
<Twinxor> hm, lspci doesn't see my wireless card, even though it's in /sys/bus/pcmcia/drivers/
<Jessehk> Should I be using aptitude or apt-get?
<Twinxor> how can I fix it?
<Blissex> Jessehk: Aptitude is a lot more useful...
<Twinxor> Jessehk, synaptic is the most user-friendly one
<Warbo> Flippy209: You need to stop X with "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop", fglrx is a driver. "stopping" it would involve stopping your kernel :)
<Flippy209> and yes, I did already have it installed. I installed it last night, plays wow pretty crappy
<Sivik> nickrud, now i'm missing the miles folder
<Jessehk> Blissex : How?
<Blissex> Jessehk: if you prefer GUI Synaptic, but it is less finely controllable than Aptitude.
<Flippy209> eek
<wilerson> Hi all. I'm using Dapper and, just after I installed, my sound was working fine. Then I installed some video and audio players and I think one of them modified my configuration files, because since then my sound got scrambled. Is there some way for me to restore the older configuration of the soundboard or to reconfigure it?
<erick> ubuntu-es
<Flippy209> that command will let me run the next one though?
<erick> #ubuntu-es
<Twinxor> aptitude/synaptic are just nicer because they have an interface
<nickrud> Sivik, I did that a long time ago, I vaguely followed a howto on the nwn forums. I think the gold one. But it was over a year ago.
<Blissex> Jessehk: with Aptitude you can see what you can install, do searches using a query language, and explore the tree of dependencies of individual packages
<Twinxor> the functionality and end effect is the same
<Twinxor> any ideas about getting this card recognized by lspci?
<Warbo> Flippy209: Your graphics session will log out (so save any changes :)) then you can edit your stuff (I was doing all of my editing from a console since I had no working X at this time :))
<Jessehk> Blissex Twinxor : Thanks :)
<Blissex> Twinxor: Aptitude has facilities like the query language that mean its functionality is a lot more than 'apt-get' or Synaptic.
<pekay> Warbo: got some X Server error on the "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"
<Twinxor> neat, haven't used that, Blissex
<reqage> can anyone point me to a good walk through on installing peerguardian or moblock?
<reqage> some of the threads on the forums don't seem to work
<Slyboots> Okay, I've been at this for hours, I have *NO* freaking idea why this is not working
<Twinxor> frankly, I wouldn't bother - peerguardian is a joke as far as acutal security
<reqage> using it mostly for the blocklist
<Raito> I installed the sun-java5-bin package, but how do I get java to work in firefox?
<Twinxor> IIRC, there's no reason to believe the blocklist actually discourages RIAA/MPAA nastygrams
<nickrud> Raito, install the sun-java5-plugin package I believe
<Raito> oh, so what is the bin package for? for the desktop?
<wilerson> Raito: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<Raito> I used that site >_<
<Warbo> pekay: I never use that tool myself, so I would do it manually (replace: Driver                   "nv" with: Driver                      "nvidia")
<reqage> also, got another question but about wine
<reqage> how do I install an .exe with wine?
<pekay> Warbo: where? :S
<Warbo> reqage: "wine filename.exe"
<Sivik> nickrud: go ahead and send me those files please
<Warbo> pekay: Look for it. It will be under the mouse and keyboard stuff
<blocky> anybody know offhand what package i need for the gtk dev files
<ramonsa> hello!
<reqage> thanks warbo
<Sivik> nickrud: you wanna ssh into my machine, that would probably be the easiest way
* Slyboots fetches his Stick
* Slyboots smacks Ubuntu!
<nickrud> Sivik, sure, that would be acceptable.
<pekay> Warbo: oh this "	Driver		"nvidia""
<Sivik> nickrud: join me in that channel again
<Warbo> pekay: It already says it?
<pekay> Warbo: had "nv"
<pekay> changed to "nvidia"
<pekay> i restart X Server now?
<Warbo> pekay: Ah, OK (I was a little confused there, as this may have been a serious problem!)
<pekay> hah
<Warbo> pekay: Yes
<pekay> okay
* Slyboots screen keeps blacking otu for no reason
<Warbo> Slyboots: Maybe the monitor connection came out when you hit it?
<Slyboots> . . .
<ramonsa> Question: I am trying to update to Dapper from breezy but i fail to disable LVM with sudo vgchange -a n. Any help?
<dalphi> do you have any open LV's?
<wilerson> A friend of mine is using ubuntu 5.10 on his laptop HP ze2430, but he can't get video output unless plugging in an external monitor. Any help?
<SurfnKid> hyphenated: ok i have to install mc first, and i cant, so.. let me ask you this, does mc have to run on both server/client or just one
<ramonsa> dalphi: yes system responds like so:  Can't deactivate volume group "Ubuntu" with 2 open logical volume(s)
<dashriKe> ubuntu is smarter than me
<dashriKe> curse groming up on windows
<pekay> Warbo: thanks alot :] ] ]  works!
<dashriKe> *growing
<dalphi> ramonsa: does 'df' show any LV's mounted?
<Warbo> I'm gonna try getting Enlightenment to work at login now, so I may not be available (I am stuck in one desktop for now)
<Slyboots> Bloody linux..
<Slyboots> Pain in the ass
<Warbo> Slyboots: Take that laptop out of....
<asko> helpmeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<rixxon> if i didn't securely remove a file (with eg. "wipe"), how can i do it after normally deleted?
<asko> my APT-GET not Service
<rixxon> asko: are you running apt-get as root?
<rixxon> asko: "sudo apt-get ..."?
<asko> yes
<asko> de root
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rixxon> asko: did you break sources.list? :P
<asko> of root
<Warbo> rixxon: I don't know other than backing up your wanted data and dumping zeros and random data to the partition before formatting it and reinstalling
<ramonsa> dalphi: df only shows the following: /   ,   /dev/shm   ,   /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-a md64-generic/volatile
<ramonsa>   ,  /local , /media/alcar , and I am sory to admit /windows.
<mcrandello_> semi serious data erasure "sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=file;rm -rf file" then sit back and pick up a good book, this may take a while
<rixxon> Warbo: well - technically it should be possible to overwrite it afterwards; just not sure if there exist such a program
<Warbo> asko: What does "sudo apt-get update" say?
<rixxon> Warbo: im thinking like a combination of some file recovery program and "wipe"
<mcrandello_> that'll wipe everything in the free space on that partition
<asko> nou
<asko> ok
<asko> tested
<Warbo> rixxon: Exactly. The data is still there, but becomes detached from the filesystem. If it is detached then how do you know which bits to overwrite (eg. where is it?)
<rixxon> mcrandello_: problem is i already deleted the files ;)
<Twinxor> ok, so what the heck
<asko> root@askopc:~ # sudo apt-get update
<asko> Reading Package Lists... Done
<Warbo> mcrandello_: Ah, good idea there
<Twinxor> I'm using this PCMCIA wireless card right now, but it's not seen by lspci!
<jrib> asko: you don't need to use sudo if you are root
<rixxon> Warbo: well, several programs exist which can recover it - hence it should aswell be possible to simply overwrite it
<mcrandello_> rixxon: that will fill every bit of free space on your partition with random gobbledygook
<mcrandello_> then delete it
<Warbo> asko: No errors? The what is the problem?
<Twinxor> how can the system not see it?
<mcrandello_> it's slow, but effective
<rixxon> mcrandello_: wont that break the system? :S
<mcrandello_> just the free space
<nickrud> twobitspr1te, any success?
<dalphi> ramanso:  whats 'df | grep -i ubuntu' have as its output?
<ic56> rixxon: you could try to manually locate the blocks originally occupied by teh file and clear just those.  However, since you have no information about the original inode, block numbers, etc, this becomes a very advanced and dangerous exercise
<mcrandello_> it may hang for a few seconds if it's the root filesystem :<
<mcrandello_> err :V
<rixxon> mcrandello_: what does 'file' represent in your command?
<Warbo> rixxon: With your suggestion it would seem to work in something like FAT, but many Linux filesystems juggle data around to stop fragmentation and things, so an undelete utility may just make a copy of the data as it adds it back to the filesystem (then you can securely delete the recovered data, but the original is still there)
<rixxon> ic56: well somehow those recovery programs can do it...
<mcrandello_> "of" is "output file" so it creates a file named file.
<Twinxor> help with lspci? pretty please?
<dalphi> rixxon: if you fill the filesystem where the file was located 3-4 times, you should be ok
<ramonsa> dalphi: output is as follows: /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-root
<mcrandello_> once you're out of space it errors out, then the next command after the semicolon comes up "rm -rf file"
<Warbo> mcrandello_: AHA! I never undertood the "if" and "of" of dd before. I thought it was just a stupid convention from decades ago :)
<mcrandello_> it is (not stupid, just a convention)
<Warbo> mcrandello_: lol
<Twinxor> :(
<mcrandello_> everything is a file
<ic56> rixxon: maybe never tried it on Linux.
<ic56> rixxon: maybe. never tried it on Linux.
<dalphi> ramonsa: can you go to single user mode and unmount /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-root ?
<rixxon> dalphi: yea but i have no idea where it was ;) - was thinking if there was some program that worked like recovery programs except it securely wipes the data
<nickrud> Twinxor, lspci in a console ?
<MattSta> is there any way to install 3ds max. I NEED IT
<rixxon> ic56: me neither. nor windows. just heard it is possible lol
<Sivik> nickrud, are you installing nwn?
<Twinxor> yes, in console
<Slyboots> Hmm..
<Warbo> Twinxor: I don;t think PCMCIA cards show up in lspci (although the PCMCIA contoller might)
<mcrandello_> and if you've overwritten the thing once with random data and they're going to the trouble to get it back you must have done something REALLY bad
<nickrud> Sivik, installed. About to try
<Slyboots> XDGA: info found 86 Modules
<Twinxor> ohh, ok
<Slyboots> What the heck?
<Sivik> nickrud: could you send me the miles folder?
<Twinxor> see, the cardbus thing shows up
<dalphi> since you removed it, obviously going to be hard to find. if the filesystem is not too large, then it won't take too long
<Warbo> Twinxor: Look in /proc somewhere
<Twinxor> thanks Warbo
<MattSta> CAN ANYONE PLEASE HELP
<Twinxor> that was drviing me nuts - guess I'm used to normal pci cards
<ramonsa> dalphi: I am afraid I do not know how to go to single user mode. Is that just <ctl> <alt> f3, or someting like that?
<Twinxor> MattSta, you could use WINE
<Sivik> nickrud: can you do that for me?
<HellDragon> brb
<Warbo> Twinxor: Sorry I was busy with other people before (see, I remembered your original question and didn't even need to scrool up :))
<Flippy209> hey warbo, could you like that wiki page again? I can't boot into anything except text now
<MattSta> what is WINE
<rixxon> mcrandello_: oh i see how your command line works now - how smart!
<Twinxor> but it can be challenging, so it might be easiest to run under windows
<KhZilla> wine is not an emulator
<Sivik> nickrud: are you there?
<Sivik> wine is an emulator
<MattSta> I can't use windows
<Warbo> Flippy209: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RadeonDriverHowto
<Flippy209> thank you sir
<Sivik> MattSta, what are you trying to run?
<Flippy209> google'd all over for that
<MattSta> 3ds max
<Twinxor> MattSta, http://www.winehq.com/ might have some details on that program
<rixxon> mcrandello_: i guess replacing 'rm -rf' with 'wipe' would make it even more secure...
<Sivik> MattSta, try crossover office
<Twinxor> you'll need to get it working, get your video card working, and you'll need a bit of luck..
<nickrud> Sivik, still working, copied from the dvd
<MattSta> whats crossover office?
<Warbo> MattSta: That may be a little complex for WINE, and the 3D might go very slow.
<mcrandello_> rixxon: what does wipe do? remember you'll be doing it to the balance of the free space on your HD ;P
<Sivik> nickrud: so the game is working?
<asko> exit
<Sivik> MattSta,  google it
<nickrud> Sivik, yes
<Sivik> nickrud: did it load the prolouge maps and stuff
<Warbo> Flippy209: Google won;t have it since I only wrote it about half an hour ago :)
<Sivik> nickrud: or are you still just creating a character?
<nickrud> Sivik, no, as I best recall, the movies don't play in linux. I just reloaded a saved game
<GUARDiAN|nb> hi
<rixxon> mcrandello_: wipe deletes the file and overwrites it several times
<mcrandello_> also you could use /dev/zero and make the hd look like this -> 000000 000000 000000
<Sivik> nickrud: i don't care much about the movies
<Sivik> nickrud: could you send me the miles folder?
<mcrandello_> rixxon: wipe might take a while :)
<rixxon> mcrandello_: yes :P
<KhZilla> anyone know how to disable the hibernate option in X?
<Warbo> rixxon: Wipe random data? "Oh no! People can see my %*(&%()*! What will I do!?"
<nickrud> Sivik, I don't see the miles folder at the top level, where is it
<GUARDiAN|nb> is it possible to somehow "remap" mousebuttons? e.g if button "12" is pressed the software thinks that button "2" has been pressed?
<nickrud> Sivik, nm
<Warbo> (BTW, that was not meant to be censorship :))
<Sivik> it should be in the nwn folder
<Slyboots> Hm.. can you disable DGA access in Xorg?
<nickrud> sure, it's tiny
<Sivik> nickrud, thanks
<mcrandello_> if it's that important a fine mixture of powdered iron and alum, ignited with a magnesium torch would do the trick
<Sivik> its sftp user@ipaddress and then its just ftp
<Warbo> mcrandello_: lol (have you been looking at slashdot?)
<Sivik> nickrud, does that make sense?
<Twinxor> Warbo, /sys/bus/pcmcia/devices/ had it, thanks
<mcrandello_> Warbo, somethingawful
<MattSta> will MAX work in crossover
<Warbo> Twinxor: np (I don;t have a PCMCIA bus in my PC so I didn;t know the location)
<Sivik> MattSta, not sure, no one has tried
<Warbo> MattSta: They will probably have a list of supported applications
<mcrandello_> MattSta: certainly doesn't like Wine http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=343
<mcrandello_> although I almost had gmax running, which is the same codebase I think as max5
<Sivik> Warbo: it says it on the crossover office website, but no one has tried to get it to work, no testers
<Warbo> Sivik: Ah. Would my 30 day trial from 3D World magazine count? :)
<mcrandello_> I had to use xwine or cedega or one of those wine versions with the fancy 3d libs
<MattSta> it does have a list but i didnt see it there
<Twinxor> MattSta, it looks to me like 3D Studio Max has a native linux version
<Sivik> nickrud, join the other channel
<Sivik> Twinxor, really?
<Twinxor> according to a quick google
<Warbo> I know Maya has a native Linux/UNIX version
<Warbo> And Blender :)
<pibe86> helo hola?
<pibe86> hello
<samsonasu> hola
<Twinxor> yeah, or any of several OSS 3D modelers
<pibe86> hola
<pibe86> me pueden ayudar
<pibe86> can anybody help me?
<Twinxor> si
<npfet> anyone have a dell e1505/6400, or really any laptop with an ati x1400 card, and has tried suspend-to-ram?
<Warbo> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<MattSta> do you know where i can a place to try it
<npfet> (wanted to get an overall impression of how it works)
<npfet> (how well it works rather...)
<MattSta> yeah
<usul> ok, i got a msg to go to http://www.ubuntulinux.org to upgrade to dapper, then theres nothing about upgrading on the page-- what gives?
<ramonsa> dalphi, How do I go to single user mode to issue the umount command?
<Milk_> good evening
<Twinxor> usul, you can do apt-get dist-upgrade if you want to upgrade
<Warbo> How do I change the root window when I log in? I use chbg, but it always starts out as Ubuntu brown stuff
<pibe86> i bought an ati (video card) x550 pci express 256mb, and  i cant enter to ubuntu in grafic mode, any knows what to do to enter in grafic mode???
<Twinxor> of course, that downloads a million packages and may break stuff
<rixxon> "recover" didn't find any "inodes" so perhaps the files are already lost (i guess if some professional tried to recover them he might succeed better than "recover" but i doubt anyone will even care to look at my hard drive...)
<Flippy209> Warbo; I'm getting errors with this command from your page : sudo echo "radeon" >> /etc/modules
<twobitspr1te> nickrud, er, sorry... had something come up and I didn't see your response
<Flippy209> permission denied
<usul> Twinxor is that all?? why isnt there a page on the site about this?? youd think with all the trouble they go to making disks,
<pibe86> i bought an ati (video card) x550 pci express 256mb, and  i cant enter to ubuntu in grafic mode, any knows what to do to enter in grafic mode???
<usul> that they would make a link
<Warbo> Flippy209: Just do "sudo nano /etc/modules" and put "radeon" at the end
<Twinxor> really, the home page doesn't have any fanfare about it?
<Milk_> Am I just being over sensitive, or does there seem to be a LOT of updates for a new release?
<Twinxor> that's kind of silly
<usul> Even a search for upgrade dapper gives nothinng of use!!!
<pibe86> please!!
<pibe86> please!!
<pibe86> i bought an ati (video card) x550 pci express 256mb, and  i cant enter to ubuntu in grafic mode, any knows what to do to enter in grafic mode???
<nickrud> twobitspr1te, the problem is in the prerm script. A hack would be to edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/mldonkey-server.prerm , and put exit 0 on the second line. Then, sudo apt-get remove --purge mldonkey-server. That should do the job
<usul> isnt it obvious users are going to upgrade?
<unforcer> hey.. what is the command where you see what type of ethernet connection is it 100Fulldublex or Gigabyte?
<Twinxor> oh, so no upgrade-specific information?
<Milk_> pibe86, I don't run ATI anymore, but I believe theres some info in the wiki about it
<_Spire_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Twinxor> well, there's a wiki page or two about it if that's what you're looking for
<pibe86> Milk_ wiki? wheress taht??
<_Spire_> or this
<_Spire_> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<_Spire_> hmm... now has the same thing
<pibe86> thnaks
<pibe86> i am gonna look
<usul> So is there a page to upgrade anywhere??
<Twinxor> usul, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<Warbo> pibe86: A Wiki is a webpage which anyone can improve (I just added my own guide about an hour ago to the Ubuntu Wiki)
<eugman> Can someone tell me how to request a key from a server using gpg?
<Twinxor> I agree it should be more prominent
<Milk_> pibe86, wiki.ubuntu.com
<PORDO> how do i change the default settings for new users as they are created?  i just edited "default" in "User Profile Editor", but it didn't work--I created a new user, and he has the standard ugly brown ubuntu look.
<nickrud> eugman, http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic has instructions at the top
<Twinxor> it's not ugly, it's human
<HellDragon> wow im playing tetris with noatun lol http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/175/snapshot48nq.png
<PORDO> lol
<eugman> thanks
<PORDO> in any case, how do i make all those settings i took 10 minutes changing stick.
<Warbo> PORDO: make a new user and set it up how you want default. Then copy every file beginning with a dot from their home into /etc/skel
<usul> Twinxor thanks!! They should really point their users to the right page instead of making it so hard to find. Couldnt they turn it into a one-click upgrade, like they do for the updates^^
<usul> ?
<Sivik> nickrud, you still playing?
<nickrud> Sivik, nah just tested it
<Twinxor> well, it's a major upgrade - and in principle Breezy is still supported for a couple more years!
<nickrud> Twinxor, less than a year left, actually
<warlocky> how do i unmount the cd drive?
<gustavor> what is the recommend or "official" IMAP solution for an ubuntu server?
<warlocky> I cant seem to get the friggin CD out
<warlocky> >.<
<PORDO> Warbo should the permissions be set to root or anything particular?
<Twinxor> ah well
<nickrud> gustavor, dovecot is included in main, I guess that makes it the official one
<warlocky> how do i unmount the cd drive?
<Warbo> PORDO: I think you leave the permissions as they are for the user and the owner is automatically set. I would still make them owned by root though, since it seems "cleaner" to me
<Sivik> warlocky, umount /mount/location
<PORDO> you can now add your google calendar to your web page.  http://brokenladder.com/index.php?page=shows
<Warbo> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare player is in the Ubuntu repositories. Install instructions for VMWare server can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<rigonatti> does anyone know why everytime I tri to run "make" got this error ?  make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<Twinxor> boy howdy, I sure do love it when Xorg spikes to 98% CPU use
<vanberge> would anybody be willing to offer me some assistance wiht playing movie files?  i dont understand because this worked yesterday.
<samsonasu> rigonatti what are you trying to make
<_Spire_> rigonatti: are you the folder where the source is?
<Twinxor> I hate having a responsive system
<vanberge> i get the following error from totem:  Video codec 'XviD' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies
<lufis> Hi... I read somewhere that it's possible to mix and match different things in the desktop environment. Like using a replacement for nautilus, for instance. Can someone direct me to some alternative apps for this?
<ramonsa> dalphi i get "device busy" when I issue umount /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-root from what I believe is single user mode (ie. <ctl> <alt> f3)).
<samsonasu> vanberge i use www.videolan.org to play videos and it handles all the popular codecs
<rigonatti> samsonasu ..im trying to instal the Synce projetc...I need to install the synce-rra ....btw.... ./bootstrap is ok ...../configure too ... but make give me this error
<_Spire_> !xvid
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<warlocky> how do i see the current DHCP ip ?
<Arafangi1n> warlocky: ifconfig
<rigonatti> Arafangi1n  ifconfig
<rixxon> don't terminal processes die on ^Z?
<jrib> lufis: thunar might be one
<_Spire_> warlocky: ifconfig
<vanberge> samsonasu: cant i use totem though?
<jrib> rixxon: suspended
<rigonatti> rixxon  try ^C
<lufis> jrib: Thanks!
<warlocky> thanks, and how do i unmount the cd-drive? it doesnt work with unmount /mount/cd
<Arafangi1n> rigonatti: Man, you're _slow_ :)
<Twinxor> lufis, what in particular are you looking to replace - the window manager, the file manager, etc?
<_Spire_> rixxon: i thought ^C
<vanberge> its just so frustrating because it worked yesterday!
<rixxon> jrib: well i have a 'ping google' still running (sleeping) from like yesterday!
<rigonatti> ops.....=/
<lufis> Twinxor: Nothing really, I just wanted to experiment and find the best combination
<rixxon> ^C don't always work, can be overriden etc
<protocol2> rigonatti, you need to specify what it is you want to make and where you want it to go
<Twinxor> running other window managers on GNOME is a little hilarious
<rigonatti> protocol2 i see a makefile.am ...is that file ?
<lufis> Twinxor: Ha, how do you mean?
<warlocky> thanks, and how do i unmount the cd-drive? it doesnt work with unmount /mount/cd
<Twinxor> well, it makes the integrated desktop environment a complete mishmash
<warlocky> Anyone? gnomefreak
<GUARDiAN|nb> ok, i found that i can remap mousebuttons using xmodmap... now the problem is: i'm using a notebook, and i want to use the additional buttons on an usb-mouse that's not always connected
<Twinxor> it might work better, but it just looks funny
<lufis> Twinxor: Ah, I see. So you wouldn't recommend it?
<protocol2> your asking the wrong person.....you might want to ask someone familiar with make
<Twinxor> nah, play around with it for fun
<jrib> lufis: ctrl-z sends SIGSTOP
<warlocky> How do i unmount the cd drive so i can get the CD out of the server? <- ANYONE ?
<protocol2> i just know how it works in general
<Twinxor> warlocky, umount?
<lufis> jrib: What?
<Sivik> warlocky: sudo umount /dev/cdrom
<rigonatti> Anyone....Does anyone here sync a Pocket PC with Linux ??
<mcrandello_> warlocky: is there a cd icon on the desktop?
<warlocky> I use dapper server
<mcrandello_> oh
<GUARDiAN|nb> as far as i understand, the xmodmap does only work on the inputdevice that has the "CorePointer"-option, but if i add this option to xorg.conf for the external mouse it won't start x when the mouse isn't connected...
<warlocky> root@zkillz:~# umount /dev/cdrom
<warlocky> umount: /dev/cdrom: not mounted
<warlocky> hmpfh ?
<Warbo> What exactly has changed with all of the documentation stuff?
<warlocky> I cant seem to get the cd out ^^,
<mcrandello_> type "umount /dev/cd" and then hit tab
<jrib> lufis: maybe it will make more sense if you run a program, press ctrl-z and try to use the program
<lufis> Jrib: Ok...
<warlocky> Yeah i did
<warlocky> got cdrom
<_Spire_> rigonatti:  it should be Makefile not Makefile.am
<warlocky> didnt work
<warlocky> :E
<rixxon> warlocky: uh try /media/cdrom or cdrom0
<ramonsa> bye!
<jrib> lufis: it's like a pause button
<Twinxor> damn, any reason Xorg is using so much CPU?
<Twinxor> it just goes nuts sometimes!
<_Spire_> rigonatti: try reading the 'readme' file or typing 'sudo automake'
<Twinxor> maybe I need real video drivers
<rigonatti> _Spire_ Makefile returns command not found
<rigonatti> _Spire_ the readme file just show to run make ..then make install
<_Spire_> rigonatti: hmm
<_Spire_> rigonatti: did you try automake?
<vanberge> would somebody please offer me help playing avi files with totem?   i've done the restricted formats tutorial off the wiki and still cannot play these files
<rigonatti> _Spire_ automake returns nothing ...
<rixxon> vanberge: try vlc or mplayer
<ramon> ola
<_Spire_> rigonatti: one more thing: post the output of "whereis automake"
<KevinIN72> Does Mysql start up when ubuntu starts??
<vanberge> rixxon: i'd rather fix the underlying issue vs. trying different apps...  :-(
<rixxon> vanberge: pf. :(
<rigonatti> automake: /usr/bin/automake /usr/bin/X11/automake /usr/share/automake /usr/share/man/man1/automake.1.gz
<vanberge> rixxon: there must be some reason why it is not working, right?
<rixxon> vanberge: sure you did everything in RestrictedFormats? seems to work for most other people
<vanberge> rixxon: yes.... because i could play this same movie file yesterday
<vanberge> but i cannot today
<rixxon> vanberge: oops :)
<_Spire_> rigonatti: then try 'sudo automake'
<vanberge> rixxon: i even went back through and re-did the steps
<rigonatti> _ Spire_    i had...no error return
<rixxon> vanberge: uh *stupid idea* perhaps something screwed up the packages, try reinstall them? :S
<rixxon> vanberge: oh
<Sivik> nickrud: could you send me a nwn thats the executiable?
<_Spire_> rigonatti: now try make
<pibe86> thanks a lot i am going to do it then tell you
<pibe86> bye
<rigonatti> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<vanberge> rixxon:  would installing totem-xine package mess up something?
<hexagene> hi there
<_Spire_> rigonatti: uh oh.
<vanberge> i think thats where it went wrong
<rixxon> vanberge: it might? i mean i guess it is possible?
<_Spire_> rigonatti: I feel a bit stupid... I just had an idea
<rixxon> vanberge: anyways, i doubt i'll be able to help you, i'm basically a beginner
<hexagene> has anyone had problems with bad character output in GCC error messages (dapper + gcc 4.0.3)
<_Spire_> rigonatti: try running ./configure
<rigonatti> i had....works fine...
<vanberge> thank you rixxon.  :-)
<MTecknology> I got rid of my Windows partition... How can I change Ubuntu to be on hda1 instead of hda2, How do I make Ubuntu take up my whole hard drive, How do I edit my grub menu???
<dooglus> rigonatti: what are you trying to build?
<_Spire_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making grub floppys: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToMakeAGRUBBootFloppy - grub howto: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto
<rigonatti> dooglus...its a module to synce =/  Gnome isnt soo fine :(
<dooglus> rigonatti: I don't understand 'synce'
<Twinxor> oh, ubotu is a pretty cool idea
<Twinxor> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<vanberge> does the restrictedformats tutorial include Xvid encoded videos??
<Twinxor> hehe, neat
<rigonatti> its a tar.gz file .....a module to another app
<apokryphos> vanberge: yes
<dooglus> rigonatti: can you pastebin a directory listing?
<rixxon> vanberge: sure you read it? :P
<rigonatti> then ....i follow the readme isntructions.... ./bootstrap ..then ./configure ...but then make give a error
<Sivik> nickrud, you still around?
<KevinIN72> does anyone here use webmin at all
<vanberge> apokryphos: sorry i am just frustrated
<vanberge> i have been struggling with this for like 2 hours
<dooglus> rigonatti: does ./configure give any errors?
<rigonatti> no...runs fine ...
<dooglus> rigonatti: it should create "Makefile" but it doesn't.
<ic56> MTecknology: the simplest solution is to leave the ubuntu installation where it is and to use the space previously pointed to by hda1 as an extra filesystem to be mounted under your existing setup.
<paradizelost> hey all, how do i change the max file size in apache? i'm trying to have the dapper DVD iso available, but it doesn't show.
<dooglus> rigonatti: doesn't it say "creating Makefile" towards the end?
<rigonatti> well.. i see a makefile.am ...and a makefile.in
<rigonatti> nope
<dooglus> rigonatti: sure, but you need a Makefile.  configure should create makefile from makefile.in
<ic56> MTecknology: the right solution, ultimately depends on your existing disk layout and your intended disk consumption for different tasks
<dooglus> rigonatti: do you see 'makefile'?
<tomsdimension> does anybody know a filesytem that is compatible with win and linux other than fat32
<dooglus> tomsdimension: fat16
<rigonatti> nope....
<paradizelost> ext2&3
<paradizelost> with the driver
<_Spire_> tomsdimension: ntfs to a slight extent
<tomsdimension> something where i dont have to install a driver
<MTecknology> ic56, I already have nothing in that space now... I wanted to expand my Ubuntu partition to fill the HD and use w/e I need for a Windows image for qemu
<tomsdimension> i have a portable hd
<paradizelost> tomsdimension: then your out of options
<Flippy209> horray readon video drivers
<rigonatti> Im almost givin up of Gnome.... KDE seem to have better solutions :(
<dooglus> rigonatti: can you paste the output of './confugire'?
<Flippy> that's better
<Sivik> nickrud, what does it mean when it can't load the module nor unpack the module
<ic56> MTecknology: what is "w/e"?
<MTecknology> what ever
<samsonasu> flippy i know what you mean i just got my nvidia drivers installed
<Sivik> nickrud, nvm
<goudkov> hi guys. is there a way to tell rsync to stick to only one file system? so when I specify / as the source, it would not go into /proc /sys /dev/shm etc.
<paradizelost> How do i enable large files in apache?
<Flippy> took some messing
<samsonasu> it looks way better already
<MusicEatingPanda> how do i stop a update warning on somthing i wish to not update
<samsonasu> really?  mine i just installed the package and it worked like magic
<vanberge> FINALLY IT WORKS
<samsonasu> its gonna take some messing to get my second monitor up though ill bet
<rigonatti> dooglus I dont know if is a good idea...to much work for just one app ..
<twobitspr1te> nickrud, that did the trick, thanks
<vanberge> i re-installed libgxine and its fixed
<mortal5> I have a problem, screen isn't passing the F2 key to vim
<rigonatti> can someone help me to unistall gnome and put KDE ?
<dooglus> rigonatti: ok, it's up to you.
<Flippy> well I had the package from ATI but I am trying out Warbos method
<rigonatti> txs anyway dooglus ...real txs!
<rigonatti> can someone help me to unistall gnome and put KDE ?
<Flippy> hey warbo, I had a question about the tweaking that you did on the wiki page
<dooglus> rigonatti: that'll be more work than compiling one program
<rigonatti> dooglus at least i will have synce working .. :D
<cvp> I have a music library that is named in the format "Uknown Artist - [Actual Artist]  - [Song] ". Is there a quick CLA command I can use to chop off the "Uknown Artist - " portions instead of going through every song individually?
<Flippy> bah nvm direct rendering = no
<ic56> MTecknology: there is no need to expand your ubuntu partition -- unless you are concerned about internal fragmentation.  You probably don't know what that is, so I stand by my answer: create a ext3 filesystem in /dev/hda1 and just mount it in Ubuntu.
<Aesop> Ok, so. Dual-monitor setup, 1 monitor is displaying the correct resolution of 1280x1024, the second is supposed to be at that. Last week it stepped down to 1024/860- and for it's 860-620
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<Sivik> is there a way to remove a folder and move the files to the main folder, all with one command?
<Aesop> Anyi deas on whats causing this and how I fix it?
<KevinIN72> anyone have a good web accese app
<NK`> hi anyone can told how we can do to fix a segfault in /usr/bin/prename when we can't reinstall perl because perl prename is using perl and dpkg is using prename ?
<Sivik> KevinIN72, are you talking about like app
<cvp> KevinIN72: ...firefox?
<Aesop> KevinIN72, Web access app... Like Firefox?
<KevinIN72> no
<mcrandello_> Sivik: mv /foo/folder/* /foo/ && rm -rf /foo/folder/
<slugicide> Can someone give me a link which shows me how to network a windows and ubuntu machine over wireless?
<KevinIN72> so i can managed the server over the web
<Sivik> ok
<Aesop> KevinIN72, manage a Ubuntu server?
<mcrandello_> maybe copy them somewhere first in case that nukes things
<EnsignRedshirt> If anyone here is familiar with routing tables (especially when using a VPN pptp tunnel), take a look at this table and see if anything is obviously wrong: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16047
<KevinIN72> yeah web manage
<Aesop> KevinIN72, SSH is pretty good for that
<cvp> I have a music library that is named in the format "Uknown Artist - [Actual Artist]  - [Song] ". Is there a quick CLA command I can use to chop off the "Uknown Artist - " portions instead of going through every song individually?
* mcrandello_ only dabbles a bit with the command line
<MTecknology> ic56, I know what fragmentation is, and I do like keeping everything in one place
<KevinIN72> Aesop: SSH, can you help me a little
<Aesop> cvp, you could probably write a shell script for that...
<Flippy>  mean ??
<Flippy> sorry
<Aesop> KevinIN72, first you need to install the SSH server and open it up on your firewall
<cvp> Aesop, what would it look like?
<cvp> KevinIN72: sudo apt-get install ssh
<thenetduck> hey when you install a program with apt-get install where does it sinstall the program to?
<thenetduck> like it what file directory
<dooglus> rigonatti: what is the URL of the .tar.gz you try to build?
<cvp> KevinIN72: then reboot
<KevinIN72> ok hold on
<Twinxor> rigonatti, get kubuntu-desktop and lose ubuntu-desktop
<Twinxor> thenetduck, use synaptic to browse installed packeages
<Aesop> KevinIN72, that would be it =D Then, on another computer, simply use an SSH client to connect to the IP address
<mcrandello_> actually rm -rf is definitely a little unsafe in that application, rmdir I think will complain if the dir is not empty first
<Twinxor> they're installed to many places on the system
<thenetduck> Twinxor i im working on a server
<Aesop> cvp, I have no idea, but I'm working on it
<ic56> MTecknology: how is mounting /dev/hda1 as your new /home or /var or something not "keeping everything in one place"?
<KevinIN72> Aesop: ok thanks much if i have more problems ill holler
<cvp> Aesop: it would involve tricksy use of wild characters, I'd imagine
<vanberge> is it normal for Banshee to 'skip' on mp3's ??
<MTecknology> ic56, because you freakin lost me
<thenetduck> Twinxor well what file are they usally installed to ..im asking because i set up gnump3d and want to add pasword, but have to add .pasword files to the directories
<Aesop> cvp, Why not just say 'If string = 'Unknown Artist" then replace with " <blank>"
<cvp> vanberge: it is normal for any music-playing software that isn't xmms to suck
<MTecknology> ic56, o, ok
<EnsignRedshirt> cvp: Test this first, but something like:  rename 's/Unknown Artist //' *
<Aesop> cvp, I think that it's a part of the ID3 tag, and then the [Actual Artist]  is on the filename
<dooglus> cvp: beep-media-player sucks a little less than xmms
<Twinxor> thenetduck, they're installed to a lot of places
<dooglus> cvp: beep-media-player sucks a little less than xmms
<Aesop> cvp, Meaning that EnsignRedshirt's idea probably won't work.
<Twinxor> for instance, binaries may go anywhere on you $PATH
<vanberge> cvp: i was attracted to banshee for its ipod capability
<mcrandello_> mv foo/files/* foo/ && rmdir foo/files is  a safer bet
<MTecknology> ic56, I would prefer not having to worry about how much space I am using on one partition - I will be putting multiple operating system images on this HD
<Firebird8> how do u list the current processes by console?
<mikebot> can anyone recommend a good wireless mouse and keyboard?
<dooglus> Firebird8: ps
<Aesop> mikebot, Logitech MX1000 mouse
<cvp> Firebird8: ps
<Warbo> Dammit, missed Flippy
<ic56> MTecknology: the more important question is how you do backups.  What is your backup device and will the content of each of your filesystems fit in your backup media?
<Aesop> mikebot, keyboard is a bit harder
<cvp> mikebot: Logitech
<mikebot> thanks for the mouse info
<Aesop> Actually, don't use the MX1000, it's having problems with Dapper
<mikebot> are there any good wireless keyboards?
<mikebot> oh really?
<Aesop> Logitech makes some good ones, but I've never used them
<apokryphos> mikebot: logitech's nice, yes.
<MTecknology> ic56, I do image backups across a network onto a different computer and document backups to CD's and flash media
<Aesop> Yeah, it's a pain to configure the MX1000, I've only got about half my buttons working at the moment.
<mikebot> how many buttons does it have?
<Aesop> Ok, so. Dual-monitor setup, 1 monitor is displaying the correct resolution of 1280x1024, the second is supposed to be at that. Last week it stepped down to 1024/860- and for it's 860-620. Anyone got some ideas?
<mikebot> i just need a wireless with a 2 buttons and wheel
<Aesop> Mike- Linux recognizes it as 12, lemme gount...
<mikebot> and i guess the mouse3 button
<EnsignRedshirt> Aesop, cvp: I think I missed a bit of your conversation.  Was the gist that 'Unknown Artist ' is not actually part of the file name?
<Aesop> 12 if you cant the wheel as two buttons
<Aesop> EnsignRedshirt, cvp, That's what makes sense to me
<cwillu> help!:  smb used to work (incl across reboots), but stopped this last time (and subsequently won't start working);  mount /mnt/office now complains about not being installed suid root, sudo /mnt/office seems to work, but the mount only shows a bunch of files named 'a', 'A', 'b', 'B', 'c', etc
<Aesop> 12 if you COUNT* the wheel as two buttons
<ic56> MTecknology: so, will the dump from enlarged filesystem that would occupy the space of both your existing hda1 and hda2 be too big to fit on 1 CD?
<mcrandello_> Sooo has anyone tried the updated ati drivers?
<cvp> EnsignRedshirt, Aesop: the filename included the "Unknown Artist", not the ID3 tags
<MTecknology> ic56, dump???
<mcrandello_> they don't want to compile :(
<cwillu> cat /var/lob/dpkg doesn't show any activity relating to smb or samba since I installed it the first time a month ago or so
<ic56> MTecknology: dump = backup
<Zambezi> Is it possible to search on packages just beginning with rar?
<Aesop> cvp, then EnsignRedshirt's method will work
<MTecknology> ic56, very much so
<mikebot> Aesop, well, is logitech the only place i should look for decent wireless input devices?
<L-----D> Aesop: MX1000 with problem? I'm just thinking about replace my old MX700 with it
<EnsignRedshirt> cvp: You can add the option -n to the rename command to test what would happen, without actually renaming anything.
<cvp> Aesop: actually, yours did, with the rename 's//Unknown Artist //' *
<xpc> !hu
<ubotu> Ha magyarul beszelsz kerlek probald a #ubuntu-hu
<Aesop> L-----D, mikebot, if I put enoguh time into getting it to work again, I probably could, but I can't get XEV to acknowledge the buttons
<xpc> !hu
<cvp> I didn't try EnsignRedshirt's
<cvp> But I'll play around with it in case I need to do it in the future.
<EnsignRedshirt> cvp: I think that was mine :)
<ic56> MTecknology: then such a filesystem would be too big for you.  I take it you only have a single root filesystem now?  and it's physically on /dev/hda2?
<Aesop> cvp, EnsignRedshirt, Glad to be of help, but I didn't offer any actual code... >.>
<cvp> EnsignRedshirt: Oh, okay, then thanks!
<xpc> !hu
<ubotu> Ha magyarul beszelsz kerlek probald a #ubuntu-hu
<MTecknology> ic56, yep
<cvp> Anyway, yeah, thanks to you too, Aesop.
<Zambezi> Is unrar-nonfree renamned?
<Twinxor> !ja
<MTecknology> ic56, starts in the middle of my HD
<ubotu> I know nothing about ja
<Twinxor> JAAAA
* Aesop is always ready to take credit for other people's work. =P
<L-----D> Aesop: which buttons?
<jrib> Zambezi: it's just unrar now I think
<Twinxor> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<ic56> MTecknology: and this is a personal system? The kind where most of the data is personal and therefore would be stored in /home/MTecknology ?
<Aesop> L-----D, annoyingly, the side buttons. Meaning no forward-back in Firefox.
<mikebot> Aesop, ok, thanks fvor your help
<Flippy> well Warbo, that didn't work so well. :\
<Twinxor> !internet
<ubotu> I know nothing about internet
<keleus> is there a way to make /dev/hdc STAY +x? (it resets every reboot and my WINE programs dont like it without +x)
<Twinxor> !nothing
<ubotu> I know nothing about nothing
<Zambezi> jrib, I thought so, but I got a couple of 100 hits when I tried rar in apt-get.
<Twinxor> sorry, I'll stop
<L-----D> Aesop: oh~ that's painful
<MTecknology> ic56, yes, except for my operating systems
<Zambezi> jrib, And nothing with rar-nonfree
<NickGarvey> Twinxor: !anything is funnier ;)
<Aesop> Does anyone have experience with Dual-Head monitor setups? Got a resolution problem
<Twinxor> !anything
<ubotu> I know nothing about anything
<Aesop> L-----D, yeah, I usually get it ALMOST fixed then I break it again. -_-
<warlocky> lol
<ic56> MTecknology: ok. What are the relative sizes of hda1 and hda2?
<warlocky> how do i check the bandwidth on ubuntu 5.10 server? I need to see my incomming/outgoing
<Aesop> Twinxor, somehow that seems like bad grammar...
<ic56> MTecknology: ok. how big are hda1 and hda2 right now?
<Twinxor> keleus, yes there's a way
<KevinIN72> Aesop: what do you mean by ssh client??
<fish831> can someone help with setting up the built in wireless on a laptop (SIS 163)
<cwillu> keleus: that sounds fishy;  do you actually have wine set up to directly use the device, rather than a mount?
<Aesop> KevinIN72, are you planning to access it from a Windows or a Linux box?
<warlocky> how do i check my incomming/outgoing bandwidth ?
<tek> warlocky : nload for example in text mode
<KevinIN72> Aesop: windwows
<buzzcap> Why use Ubuntu instead of Debian?
<jinho> Hi, is it possible to change the boot order of GRUB so that Windows comes first (my dad, whose comp illiterate, needs to use windows, which Is why I need to do this)- help is much appreciated
<KevinIN72> Aesop: windows*
<warlocky> "nload" tek ?
<keleus> cwillu, yea. the program disk is safedisc2 protected and requires executable permission on the device
<jinho> I'd like windows to automatically load if you wait long enough
<Aesop> fish831, Wireless cards can be very tricky, please offer more information (Make of card, chipset if you know it)
<cwillu> jinho: peek at the files in /boot I believe
<Twinxor> keleus, adapt the directions in http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#Windows
<tek> yep, it draw you a text graph with the network traffic
<EnsignRedshirt> buzzcap: Fewer flames in the irc channel...
<warlocky> root@warlock-AB:~# uname -r
<warlocky> 2.6.12-9-686
<Twinxor> !ntfs
<warlocky> Is that dapper or not ? :/
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<MTecknology> Blank(27.17) hda2(27.17) Swap(1.55)
<jinho> cwillu: I have- but I dont want to f-up my comp so that it doesnt start
<apokryphos> buzzcap: /msg ubotu debian
<Aesop> KevinIN72, Goto Google and search for 'SSH Client', find one that's free. I can't think of any off the top of my head
<KevinIN72> Aesop: ok
<cwillu> jinho:
<MTecknology> ic56, Blank(27.17) hda2(27.17) Swap(1.55)
<Aesop> KevinIN72, SSH will give you a terminal access to the machine
<cwillu> bah, fair enough :p
<NickGarvey> warlocky: that looks like breezy
<keleus> Twinxor, ty
<warlocky> thanks god ^_^
<tek> warlocky : apt-get install nload
<MTecknology> ic56, I would be better off resizing my hda2 to about 15G and leave the rest for OS's
<warlocky> tek, ok
<KevinIN72> Aesop: ew terminal
<MTecknology> ic56, either way, I need to resize
<ic56> MTecknology: are all these in MB?  The numbers don't seem right
<warlocky> how to i use it tek ?
<Twinxor> keleus, that doesn't do exactly what you want, but you should be able to figure it out
<fish831> aesop: i know the wireless device is a SIS 163 it's built in with a usb connection
<Aesop> KevinIN72, that's the most effecient way to access it.
<warlocky> nevermind :-o
<Sivik> nickrud, your lucky
<cwillu> jinho:  /boot/grub/menu.lst is the file you're looking for
<tek> warlocky : and after nload eth0
<Aesop> fish831, Who makes it?
<cwillu> same idea as c:/boot.ini on windows
<nickrud> Sivik, no,you are. I just sat down 10 seconds ago
<buzzcap> Are "free" and "open" the same thing?
<apokryphos> buzzcap: no
<KevinIN72> Aesop: is there like a java thing i can use
<Sivik> nickrud: be happy that you have nwn working
<warlocky> OK, tek, if i run 100/100mbit, how much should it have ?
<Aesop> Doh.
<buzzcap> apokryphos, what is the difference?
<Aesop> buzzcap, No
<MTecknology> ic56, those are Gigs
<tek> warlocky : you can start it on boot on a console (without login)
<Aesop> buzzcap, 'Free' as in Beer, 'Open' as in speech
<keleus> Twinxor, seems completely unrelated... as it is i need to do "sudo chmod ug+x /dev/cdrom" for cdrom, cdrw, and dvd
<Aesop> KevinIN72, there are commercial alternatives, but they can get expensive
<ic56> MTecknology: 1.55 GB for swap?  Really?!
<locao> hey, guys, I want to add another nic to my computer, but I'm having some trouble. Can anybody help me?
<apokryphos> Aesop: no, there's more to it than that
<cwillu> jinho: should be able to just move the 4 lines to do with the windows boot to the order you want
<fish831> aesop: hold on one sec, I'll get you the webpage
<Warbo> buzzcap: Free can mean gratis or libre, and Open can mean available or redistributable
<apokryphos> buzzcap: one sec
<buzzcap> Aesop, that definition seems somewhat flawed
<Aesop> apokryphos, That's what I liek to call the 'easy version'
<KevinIN72> Aesop: have you ever heard of webmin??
<jinho> cwillu: is that it?
<tek> for 100mbit network ... humm I don't know precisely
<samsonasu> ok I got my 2 monitors working does anybody know how to switch which one is primary?
<buzzcap> Warbo, gratis and libre are different
<apokryphos> Aesop: it's incorrect :)
<warlocky> tek, join #warlock.outcomming - i'll show you how it looks atm
<Warbo> buzzcap: Exactly, each has 2 meanings
<MTecknology> ic56, I felt ambitious
<apokryphos> buzzcap: http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-software-for-freedom.html
<cwillu> jinho: I believe so
<keleus> Twinxor, i have a feeling i can do it in /etc/udev/rules.d but i cant figure the files out
<apokryphos> that is: Why ``Free Software'' is better than ``Open Source''
<warlocky> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<cwillu> jinho:
<cwillu> jinho: nevermind, actually do it this way
<buzzcap> apokryphos, thank you.
<Sivik> nickrud: i'm going to attempt to install via the cds and try and run the update again
<cwillu> jinho: on one the entries, there's a "savedefault" line
<Aesop> KevinIN72, Yeah. Shouldn't be too hard to install. I personally prefer SSH
<cwillu> jinho: move it to the windows entry
<locao> I have loaded my new nic driver, but it doesn't show up in ifconfig, can anybody help me?
<nickrud> Sivik, a sec, there's a howto on nwn, I'll see if I recognize the one I used
<keleus> i see this: ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*",                    GROUP="cdrom"
<keleus> but i dont see anything that would let me change the actual permissions
<EnsignRedshirt> If anyone know a bit about routing, especially for configuring a pptp vpn tunnel, take a look here and tell me if you see anything obviously wrong with the routing table:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16047
<fish831> aesop: the wireless card is made by a company called sis http://www.sis.com/products/sis163.htm
<Aesop> apokryphos, What's wrong about it? You have 'Free', which can be either as in 'Free Beer' or 'Free Speech', and 'Open', which means that you can access the source code, generally redistribute it, and modify it, thus it can also be said to be 'Free Speech'
<ic56> MTecknology: that much space for swap isn't ambition.  It's telling yourself that are willing to keep running even if things crawl to a halt.  Anyway, you say you want room for other OSs.  How much space will you reserve for that?
<Aesop> fish831, OK, lemme takea  look at it for a sec.
<Sivik> nickrud, ok
<keleus> aaah i see how to do it
<keleus> ENV{ID_CDROM=="?*",     MODE="####"
<MTecknology> ic56, these OS's will be within an image and held within my Ubuntu partition
<apokryphos> Aesop: you said "free as in beer", "open as in speech". Saying "free software" does *not* mean "free as in beer", it means free as in liberty/speech
<keleus> just i need to figure out the octal for r-xr-xr--
<cwillu> EnsignRedshirt: can you still ping the endpoint when connected?
<apokryphos> Aesop: as defined by fsf; /msg ubotu fsf
<Aesop> apokryphos, but when used in conjuntion with 'open' to represent free speech it can be taken in context to mean the 'free as in beer' part of the common saying.
<ic56> MTecknology: in which directory will that image be stored?  how big will the image be?
<KevinIN72> Aesop: ok how do i start up mysql?
<OniAnubis> so, whats the difference between free as in beer and free as in speech
<Aesop> KevinIN72, if you installed it with Synaptic it should start automatically
<LoneShadow> anyone running multiple "linux" distros on a single machine ?
<apokryphos> Aesop: http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-software-for-freedom.html
<matthew_w> How would i make a program load at boot time/
<MTecknology> ic56, probably /opersys
<Aesop> apokryphos, I've read it
<KevinIN72> Aesop: ok
<elliptic> keleus: 554
<vanberge> would anybody have any ideas at all for me to attempt an make Banshee not 'skip' ?
<EnsignRedshirt> cwillu: The problem is that most of the time, within a few seconds of connecting, it starts sending thousands of packets.  The pptpclient web page says this might be the result of a loop in the routing, but I don't know enough to see it.
<apokryphos> Aesop: then you know that "free software" is more than being free as in price and open
<nickrud> Sivik, I'm almost positive this was the one: http://nwn.bioware.com/forums/viewtopic.html?topic=391386&forum=72
<jighead> i'm getting seg faults when when doing updates, it's hanging up on the update to libgtk2.0-bin, specifically when gdk-pixbuf-query-loaders runs, it bombs, any ideas?
<ic56> MTecknology: and how much space will it need?
<cwillu> matthew_w: peek at /etc/rc...
<nickrud> 99 44/100% sure
<Aesop> apokryphos, Didn't I already say that?
<apokryphos> Aesop: nope
<EnsignRedshirt> cwillu: However, there have been three or four occasions where that routing worked.  Maybe a timing thing?
<MTecknology> ic56, between 10 and 50 Gigs
<cvp> Aesop, EnsignRedshirt: Hyphens.
<Aesop> fish831, I -think- that the wireless drivers at http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/ should work.
<cvp> Aesop, EnsignRedshirt: Fucking hyphens.
<matthew_w> cwillu' the file /etc/rc does not exist
<Aesop> fish831, you might have to use the Windows Driver workaround, and I can't remember what it's called.
<Sivik> nickrud, but i don't have just 4 dics, i have 2 normal install cds, a play cd, then the first expansion cd and the second expansiion cd
<cvp> Aesop, EnsignRedshirt: They're named, after all, "Unknown Artist - [artist]  - [song] "
<cwillu> matthew_w:  there's a bunch of folders named rc0.d, rc1.d, etc
<nickrud> Sivik, I had only the first expansion
<Aesop> apokryphos, Quote: "Aesop |  apokryphos, What's wrong about it? You have 'Free', which can be either as in 'Free Beer' or 'Free Speech', and 'Open', which means that you can access the source code, generally redistribute it, and modify it, thus it can also be said to be 'Free Speech" Endquote
<cvp> Aesop, EnsignRedshirt: I'm getting names like "- [artist]  - [song] "
<matthew_w> cwillu; and... what the heck are they,  and how do I apply them
<Aesop> cvp, include the - at the end of the search string
<paq> hmmm... what is the opposite of "to require"?
<nickrud> Sivik, like I said, slash & burn install method. Maybe I did get lucky.
<Aesop> cvp, Include the space after it for good measure
<EnsignRedshirt> cvp: And now you want to get rid of the leading hyphens?
<ic56> MTecknology: how about using hda1 as your /opersys ? At 27GB it's in the middle of your expected disk consumption range.  And it's the least amount of work to setup.
<Sivik> nickrud, lucky
<Sivik> nickrud, i will try some other stuff
<fish831> aesop: I'll give it a shot... thanks for your help
<EnsignRedshirt> cvp: What Aesop said...
<cvp> Aesop: I tried, and it was giving me crap about parameters
<matthew_w> So, yeah, how do I use /etc/rc... to make stuff start on boot?
<Aesop> EnsignRedshirt, cvp, ooh, yeah, it's gonna be tricky because if he just tacks it on, it'l get rid of the one between 'artist' and 'title' too
<elliptic> matthew_w: read /etc/init.d/README, /etc/init.d/skeleton and man update-rc.d
<dbglt> is there a ubuntu package for xvidcap?
<EnsignRedshirt> Aesop, cvp: It sounds like the files have already been renamed, and now that all start with a hyphen.
<Aesop> dbglt, is it in the repositories?
<eclypse> I'm getting an FGLRX error, Error: unable to open display :0
<eclypse> any ideas?
<nickrud> matthew_w, just add a call to the script you want run to /etc/rc.local
<cvp> Aesop, EnsignRedshirt: I wasn't stupid enough to try the whole library... I still have the majority of my songs as "Unknown Artist - *"
<MTecknology> ic56, I would prefer just resize because I will very likely peak over 40G
<eclypse> please don't ignore
<eclypse> I'm sick of being ignored
<EnsignRedshirt> s/that all/they all/
<Aesop> EnsignRedshirt, yeah, so if he jsut does a search for hyphens it'll be bad
<matthew_w> nickrud; so just write a command in there and it's good?
<eclypse> things started going bad after I attempted to run XGl...
<dbglt> Aesop: nothing in repose to my apt-cache searche for it
<Aesop> eclypse, usually if you're ignored it's because no-one knows how to fix it.
<eclypse> or nobody cares to answe.r
<eclypse> one of the two
<dbglt> eclypse: head over to ubuntu-xgl for help with xgl
<Aesop> dbglt, then probably not. YOu might be able to find an alternate repository that has it
<dbglt> eclypse: what's the problem though?
<EnsignRedshirt> Aesop: Worse.  If he uses * to find the files, they will appear as options to rename, maybe?
<Aesop> eclypse, it's very rarely because no-one cares to answer
<nickrud> matthew_w, that's it's purpose, so we don't have to teach the skeleton & update-rc.d just to allow you to run a trivial script. If it's just a line or two, put it directly into rc.local
<eclypse> I'm not going to that channel, no activity whatsoever
<cwillu> eclypse: or the people who know are currently in other conversations
<eclypse> and the issue is no longer with XGL
<cvp> Aesop, EnsignRedshirt: with the ones that are still "Unknown Artist - *", should I try something like: rename 's/Unknown Artist - //" *
<eclypse> because I'm not attempting to run it
<dbglt> eclypse: right. what's the issue then?
<ic56> MTecknology: will that be a single image file living under /opersys or will it be several?
<eclypse> when I run fglrxinfo I get the following error
<Aesop> cvp, Yes
<EnsignRedshirt> cvp: Yes.  But try it first with a -n to see what will happen.
<eclypse> Error: unable to open display :0
<MTecknology> ic56, several
<Aesop> EnsignRedshirt, I'm not sure.
<cwillu> eclypse: have you ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver ?
<eclypse> yes
<MTecknology> ic56, several 2 or 3
<matthew_w> nickrud; just want to run lircd, so just stick it at the bottom before exit 0?  do I have to uncomment the !bin/sh bit?
<cwillu> eclypse: and hit the defaults for everything, and see if that works?
<eclypse> yes.
<Me8> Can I get to the text based installer with the liveCD?
<cvp> EnsignRedshirt: I'm making copies while I don't know what I'm doing entirely, so it's all good.
<Aesop> eclypse, does X start at all?
<eclypse> yep
<eclypse> no 3d accelleration whatsoever
<mcrandello_> I got something wierd: "/bin/sh: -dumpversion: command not found"
<Aesop> That's good at least...
<nickrud> matthew_w, insert lines just above exit 0, leave the first line alone.
<mcrandello_> anyone ever see that?
<eclypse> it even lags at the welcom screen.
<Aesop> eclypse, ATI or NVidia?
<eclypse> ATI
<Aesop> Ooh, not touching that
<cwillu> mcrandello_: what were you doing?
<eclypse> lol....
<Aesop> That's why I switched to nVidia
<eclypse> well
<mcrandello_> trying to compile ATI's drivers
<eclypse> I would gladly do the saem
<eclypse> BUT, I'm on a laptop
<mcrandello_> from the newest updated package
<eclypse> and that doesn't seem to be an option
<eclypse> yes
<Aesop> Ah......
<cwillu> eclypse: lol
<matthew_w> nickrud; and for multiple lines (ie; multiple commands) just put them in there?  no ; after each or anything?
<DarkMageZ> ATI card's aren't that bad
<cvp> Aesop, EnsignRedshirt: Yahoo! Works beautifully.
<cvp> Aesop, EnsignRedshirt: Thanks again!
<cwillu> eclypse: just get out a soldering iron, and...
<eclypse> they don't work for shit on linux
<Aesop> Yeah, you're pretty much at the screwed part now. >_<
<eclypse> lol
* mcrandello_ sets his ati card on firegl
<Me8> Can anyone help me with an installation problem?
<eclypse> I don't have an extra 1500 dollars to throw around...
* Aesop has done enough laptop repair to DISreccomend it =D
<eclypse> lol
<EnsignRedshirt> cvp: np
<dbglt> eclypse: paste up your xorg.conf and your latest xorg.log
<Aesop> cvp, Glad to be of help
<cwillu> eclypse: I'd check into seeing if x is allocating any system memory for the video card
<cvp> Ooh, here's another problem...
<cvp> not with the renaming though
<eclypse> dbglt, I'll pastebin it right now
<cvp> new one altogether, heh
<eclypse> dbglt hold on.
<nickrud> matthew_w, each command on a separate line, yes. no ; needed after each line. If in doubt, put together what you think should be in there, and put it on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ . I don't know lircd, but someone probably can vet it
<Me8> ---->Installation Problem Here<----
<ic56> MTecknology: while you have a good reason for resizing, it's a lot of work.  For one thing, if you care about your data at all, you'd have to back it up to be sure you don't lose it, should there be a power failure during your resize operation or (gasp) should accidentally erase something you shouldn't have.  I'd recommend using /dev/hda1 as /opersys.  If you exceed the available space, simply move one of the images to /op
<Aesop> Hey, can anyone help me out with a resolution problem on a dual-head monitor configuration?
<ic56> MTecknology: an ordinary directory in hda2
<mcrandello_> I can't find in the make.sh where the frack that -dumpversionis supposed to be or what the heck it does
<mcrandello_> I assume it's supposed to dump a version number somewhere
<matthew_w> thanks nickrud'
<cwillu> mcrandello_: you have build-essential et al installed right?
<MTecknology> ic56, I have backups made
<Me8> ---->Installation Problem Here<----
<mcrandello_> just reinstalled it
<ic56> MTecknology: if you have backups.  Then why not just re-install?
<cwillu> mcrandello_: try doing a synaptic search for 'dumpversion', or google it to see what package might have it;  once you know that, apt-get install it and try the build again
* Aesop goes to restart X to see if that fixes the mystery problem...
<cvp> I switched to the 686 kernel because I heard it would be better for my P4 processor in terms of hyperthreading, but when the diagnostic information is running up the screen before the welcome screen (y'know, initializing all that crap), at some point at the end the text turns into garbage. Everything else about the kernel is absolutely dandy, just the frightening gibberish just before it's finished booting. I use an ATI graphics card.
<eclypse> dbglt: where is that log, again?
<Me8> Can anyone help me with an installation problem?
<Warbo> Anyone know how to prevent metacity from starting? I have got enlightenment going at login, but there is a huge delay when it starts trying to load Metacity
<cvp> Me8: Installation of what?
<Me8> Dapper
<cwillu> cvp: custom compiled kernel or just out of the ubuntu repository
<mcrandello_> cwillu good idea
<EnsignRedshirt> Me8: Just describe the problem--someone might have an answer.
<PORDO> how can i copy all files in a directory, including hidden?
<cvp> cwillu: just out of the repository
<Warbo> PORDO: I would copy the directory itself
<cvp> Me8: From formatted hard drive or from Hoary?
<dbglt> eclypse: which?
<MTecknology> ic56, I don't want to reinstall my software I Want To Resize My Partition
<eclypse> the xorg log
<ic56> MTecknology: I'll answer my own question: you want to experience resizing.  Fine.  The answer is the "parted" utility and its GUI counterpart "gparted".  They can resize your hda2.  I don't know if they can grow it backwards but you'll have fun trying it out.
<dbglt> eclypse: /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<cwillu> cvp: that's all I got :p;  I'm a stock kernel.org kernel though, and I don't even get a bootup screen at all;  pretty much benign though
<eclypse> k
<eclypse> does anyone know how I can directly send files through a single LAN cord from Linux to Windows?
<eclypse> I don't have a router
<MTecknology> ic56, No, gparted will not size backward, that's why I'm here
<cwillu> eclypse: need a crossover cable
<cvp> cwillu: s'all good, I didn't really expect anyone to have an answer for this. Thanks anyway!
<eclypse> damn
<eclypse> well
<dbglt> crossover cable you can
<eclypse> I don't see why it wouldn
<dbglt> yeah
<eclypse> wouldn't work
<eclypse> because, I got internet connection sharing working
<dbglt> you can make one with a normal lan cord
<eclypse> meaning, they're transfering files
<Me8> I want to install the desktop version of Dapper, but I need to use logical volumes to combine two hard drives. In the text installer, this is no problem, but in the livecd installer, I can't select the LV. So, can I circumvent the livecd installer and get the text menus?
<dbglt> or they cost like $5-10AUD
<Sivik> how do i go about getting the acpi modules to allow me to scan with my wireless card?
<dbglt> (not a lot)
<eugman> So why is the cool stuff on the .nl site of ubuntu?
<ic56> MTecknology: if parted can't do it, I don't think it's doable, but we can ask...
<cwillu> eclypse: without a crossover, the send and receive wires aren't in the right spot on the other side;  most routers have circuitry built in to detect and flip the write, but most network cards don't
<avallach> if they're already communicating then it should be fairly easy...
<eclypse> ic
<PORDO> that worked Warbo ..thanks
<avallach> just setup an FTP server on one of the boxes or set up a windows hare & Samba
<eclypse> can anyone send me a link to a fairly reasonable price for a crossover cable? preferrably 10ft
<MTecknology> ic56, I did
<eugman> Me8, I think you'll have to use the alternative cd and use a text install.
<ic56> gparted cannot resize a partition backwards into previous cylinders of the disk.  Is there an utility that can?
<cwillu> avallach eclypse: need to get a link light first :)
<eclypse> a what now?
<avallach> didnt he just say they were communicating and ICS was working?
<eclypse> yep
<keleus> anyone know of a good fire-and-forget utility for sharing a single file through HTTP?
<cwillu> eclypse: little light that comes on by the socket when something is plugged in on both ends
<Warbo> Anyone know how to turn off Metacity? (stop it from starting)
<Me8> So it's not possible to enter something at the boot: prompt to go straight to the install?
<eclypse> yes, I HAVE that
<eclypse> lmao
<PORDO> how do i change the splash again?  i forget this every time..
<avallach> then you dont need a crossover cable.  the cable just gets you a link light.
<ic56> MTecknology: know how to ask is the key.
<cwillu> avallach eclypse, ahhh, well nevermind then :)
<eclypse> umm
<eclypse> ok
<eclypse> I'm confused here
<nickrud> Warbo, the only method I know is sys-prefs-sessions, and set metacity to normal and kill it.
<eclypse> how would I transfer files
<vanberge> quick poll:  what is everyone's favorite app to manage/update/sync ipods ??
<cvp> vanberge: gtkpod
<paq> vanberge, amarok
<cvp> vanberge: listen to paq, I've only ever used gtkpod
<Warbo> nickrud: That will stop it from REstarting yes, but I want to stop it loading at login (it is not in the session options to remove)
<avallach> eclypse: if they're already talking, then that hurdle's done.  you either need to setup a windows share and use samba, or put an FTP server on one of the boxes, or whatever.
<paq> amarok is pretty awesome, just give it a shot
<eclypse> how would I set up a FTP server on windows?
<eugman> Keleus, dhttpd may be what you need.
<cwillu> eclypse: are you running a firewall behind windows?  if so, you could just share a folder on your windows machine and connect to it from linux (should work out of the box)
<nickrud> Warbo, if you kill it after setting it to normal, it won't start until you manually do it (pretty darn sure)
<vanberge> eclypse: mozilla makes one
<avallach> eclypse: what version of windows do you have
<eclypse> XP
<avallach> pro or home
<eclypse> home
<cvp> paq: is amarok user-friendly?
<Warbo> nickrud: Not until you log in again. I want to stop it from loading at login because I don;t want to use it as my WM
<mcrandello_> Ah
<avallach> ahh...like van said...mozilla makes one
<keleus> hmm dhttpd looks like it would work
<L-----D> on windows? Serv U
<avallach> xp pro has one built in
<eclypse> ok
<eclypse> can someone link me to the mozilla one?
<eclypse> I'm on dialup so
<nickrud> Warbo, with gnome? havoc made that damned hard
<ic56> MTecknology: I googled and don't find any hits.  I don't think there are any tools for resizing partitions backward.  I've given you some other options.  You'll probably have to use those.
<mcrandello_> cwillu: dumpversion is a compiler option that unsurprisingly, dumps the compiler version
<paq> cvp, yes, its the the best media player you can find for linux right now. just get it, seeing is believing :)
<avallach> yeah http://www.google.com
<PORDO> customizing the splash...anyone?
<mcrandello_> I guess it's time to look for stray carriage returns int he makefile
<vanberge> eclypse: http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=1491
<cvp> paq: better than even VLC??
<cwillu> heh;  do they specify which compiler version you need?
<paq> cvp, it's for audio. it's basically "itunes done right"
<MTecknology> I have hda2 set in the middle of my HD, I want to move hda2 to the beginning of the drive so I can resize it. Unless there is any way to resize a partitioin backward or merge two... any help???
<cvp> PORDO: I'm interested in that, too, actually... so I fully approve of your nagging.
<mcrandello_> no but it seems to spawn another error about no rule to make something.a.GCC4
<nickrud> Warbo, I did that with sawfish a while back, lemme think a bit
<eclypse> dude, avallach, you don't lead a dialup user to a search engine, thats just wrong...
<mcrandello_> so I guess that's why there's no rule
<cvp> paq: Oh, ok. Sweet, thanks.
<j1p> the wiki says to install flashplugin-nonfree to get the mozilla plugin of flash, but i get that package doesnt exist in Dapper, multiverse/universe are enabled
<Warbo> nickrud: There are gconf options all over the place, but so far I have found that adding enlightenment to ~/.gnomerc loads it at login before Metacity, but Metacity still tries to start and makes about a minute wait before anything else starts (like gdesklets)
<avallach> i was on dialup for many years...and i used search engines.
<PORDO> cvp i've done it before, i just forget how you do it.
<eclypse> also, dbglt, heres the pastebin for the xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/722408
<cwillu> mcrandello_: my first impression would be that there's something wrong with the makefile (i.e., that command shouldn't be getting to a shell call, but it is somehow)
<nickrud> Warbo, that tickles a memory, yes
<mcrandello_> this is on the newly updated xorg-driver-fglrx package so I bet there will be more Q's about dumpversion or libfglrx_ip.a.GCC4
<cwillu> mcrandello_: but so far today, I'm 0 for 3 on first impressions :)
<eclypse> I have the slowest dialup you can possibly immagine
<L-----D> !font
<ubotu> Installing fonts: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, gsfonts-x11 - Microsoft fonts: install the msttcorefonts package
<mcrandello_> yeah someone missed their coffee then hit the enter button I bet
<cvp> eclypse: I doubt that.
<EnsignRedshirt> j1p: Maybe flashplayer-mozilla?
<Warbo> nickrud: I have done it previously by making /usr/bin/metacity a link pointing to /usr/bin/enlightenment, but I don't want it system-wide this time
<ic56> MTecknology: actually, seeing as hda1 and hda2 are teh same size, you can copy hda2 over to hda1.  Adjusting the booting sequence and ensuring your don't overwrite the wrong sectors is tricky but if you can find someone with the patience to walk you through it, it's doable.
<j1p> EnsignRedshirt, no package again
<eclypse> I'm the second to the slowest I've ever seen
<eclypse> I connect at 24.6kbs
<eclypse> download at 2.4kbs
<eclypse> upload at 1.3
<eclypse> also, dbglt, heres the pastebin for the xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/722408
<nickrud> Warbo, it's something to do with /etc/alternatives/x-window-manager I think. looking
<ic56> MTecknology: once your Ubuntu filesystem is in hda1, you can the use parted to shrink it and then free hda2
<cvp> eclypse: You've never lived the days when 14.4kbps was fast...
<vanberge> paq: you're right..  amarok owns.
<raiffrhg> Hello guys....
<raiffrhg> checking for gtk+-2.0 >= 2.0.3 libgift >= 0.10.0... Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gtk+-2.0.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<raiffrhg> configure: error: Library requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.0.3 libgift >= 0.10.0) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them.
<vanberge> paq: i am using it now, it really rocks!
<MTecknology> ic56, I thought about it, but that seems dangerous
<raiffrhg> how can i solve this?:!!?!?!?!
<eclypse> cvp, my other line connects at 12.8
<cwillu> raiffrhg: what are you doing?
<paq> vanberge, sure thing :)
<raiffrhg> i'm trying to install giftoxic
<ic56> MTecknology: it *is* dangerous.  But you said you've backed up everything.  So if you screw up it doesn't matter.  Right?
<cwillu> raiffrhg: do you have the dev libs for gtk installed?
<Warbo> raiffrhg: try installing the -dev packages of whatever it asks for
<EnsignRedshirt> j1p: Have you hit Reload in Synaptic, or run apt-get update, after enabling multiverse?
<raiffrhg> ./configure
<j1p> yep
<raiffrhg> i'm new in linux...
<MTecknology> ic56, It matters for time sake
<raiffrhg> i did in terminal apt-get install gtk but returns me that no package are found...
<dbglt> eclypse: did you paste up the log?
<raiffrhg> was found...
<cwillu> raiffrhg: search in synaptic for gtk;  it's not just called gtk
<mcrandello_> it's the danger what seperates the admin from the adboys
<eclypse> dbglt, I'm pasting it now
<raiffrhg> i did it ...
<dbglt> ok
<raiffrhg> but nothings...
<Warbo> raiffrhg: System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager. Search for what it asks for and install any packages ending in -dev which seem sensible
<ic56> MTecknology: Assuming your hda1 is *NOT* smaller than hda2, then use: dd if=/dev/hda2 of=/dev/hda1 skip=1 seek=1 bs=512
<EnsignRedshirt> j1p: Strange. I'm still using breezy, so I can't check this, but this page also says flashplugin-nonfree should be in multiverse: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/web/flashplugin-nonfree
<eclypse> there seems to be a max ammount of lines that can be posted in pastebin...
<dooglus> Warbo: this is what I use to start GNOME with e17 instead of metacity: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16149
<ic56> MTecknology: this will copy the entire contents of hda2 over to hda1, except for the 1st sector, thus leaving your MBR untouched.
<nickrud> Warbo, well, gnome doesn't respect x-window-manager any more
<raiffrhg> i'll try again search for gtk in synaptics....
<j1p> thanks EnsignRedshirt
<MTecknology> ic56, where will my MBR look for the boot record then?
<raiffrhg> always i have dificulty in ./configure
<Warbo> nickrud: Yes, there are options for WM switching all over the place but none seem to work :(
<raiffrhg> package not found
<raiffrhg> package not found
<raiffrhg> package not found
<SirGroky> I have a strange problem, while running adept, the installation of a few pacakages broke, and now I can not run apt-get upgrade without the output of "dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."
<eclypse> dbglt, it wont let me paste the full ammount.....
<SirGroky> I don't have dpkg.
<raiffrhg> always...
<Warbo> dooglus: Is it even possible (or sensible) to use E17 and GNOME? Anyway, I will adapt that to E16 thanks
<L-----D> hey, is there a way to invite the ubotu to #ubuntu-cn
<raiffrhg> i'm coming from windows...
<raiffrhg> but i'll not give up...
<nickrud> Warbo, dooglus's desktop entry seems definitely worth trying
<ic56> MTecknology: then go into grub and tell it that hda1 is a second Ubuntu boot partition.  Then try to reboot into that partition.  If it works, you can now now remove your hda2.
<cwillu> raiffrhg: how are you searching?  there should at the very least be some hits that are already installed
<dooglus> Warbo: yes.  why not?
<dooglus> Warbo: that pastebin I made shows how I do it
<raiffrhg> my ubuntu is in portuguese...
<raiffrhg> i'll try to translate...
<MTecknology> ic56, so I edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to use hda1 instead of hda2??
<SirGroky> Does anyone know how to help me out?
<mcrandello_> okay here's the culprit: "GCC_VER_MAJ      = $(shell $$CC -dumpversion | cut -f1 -d.)"
<L-----D> !invite help
<PORDO> cvp the splash is controlled by a setting in gconf-edotir
<ubotu> I know nothing about invite help
<raiffrhg> i pushed... in Search...
<PORDO> cvp the splash is controlled by a setting in gconf-editor
<ic56> MTecknology: if your hda2 is a little bigger than your hda1, then resize it first with gparted -- make it smaller so when you copy it, it will fit in hda1.
<cwillu> raiffrhg: shoudln't matter I don't think
<SurfnKid> anyone know a website to find Prism Chipset Manuf. Like Netgear, Linksys
<raiffrhg> typed gtk
<dbglt> eclypse: you are trying to use the proprietry driver?
<mcrandello_> anyone know why that would make a poopy on me?
<geeksauce> is there any way to bind a key combination to lock my screen?  or is there a built-in hotkey kind of thing?
<eclypse> dbglt, yues
<raiffrhg> but what you'll say... i'll try  here...
<raiffrhg> no problem...
<Warbo> dooglus: Is that "starte17 GNOME" an actual command which is specific to E17? Will I have to make some kind of script to bind E16 to GNOME since it doesn't have this feature?
<raiffrhg> i'll pushed search...
<ic56> MTecknology: you edit menu.st to use *both* hda1 *and* hda2.  This way, if it doesn't work, you can still boot in hda2 and try to figure out what you did wrong.
<ic56> MTecknology: s/st/lst/
<dbglt> eclypse: 87.         Driver    "ati" - should be ( Driver "fglrx")
<ryanakca> is there a boot floppy of ubuntu server?
<MTecknology> aight
<eFoX> hey hey
<cwillu> raiffrhg: 'Edit' menu | Search
<ic56> MTecknology: good luck!
<mcrandello_> Ooh I think I'm onto something
<cwillu> you should have a whole bunch of packages show up, most of which aren't even related to gtk :)
<eclypse> dbglt, it always screws up when I use that driver...
<cwillu> mcrandello_: do tell :)
<eFoX> i previously had wlan0 and i dont know what i did, but now THATS gone, and in place i have eth1
<Warbo> ryanakca: I dount the kernel will fit on a floppy, let alone the initrd (I use a boot CD)
<dooglus> Warbo: starte17 is just a little script: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16150
<dbglt> eclypse: ... that's the correct one
<eFoX> and i cant connect to my wireless network or even scan with iwlist scan
<mcrandello_> $$CC <- that should be an environment variable pointing to whatever version of cc you have right?
<dbglt> eclypse: what card are you using?
<ryanakca> I'm going to be installing ubuntu server onto an old server at school. however (afaik), the box only boots from floppy although the box has a cdrom drive...
<jighead> geeksauce, system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts has an entry for lock screen, you can set it as you see fit
<geeksauce> like in xp, i just hit ctrl+alt+del then enter, and it locks my session.  is there any keyboard shortcut for that in ubuntu??
<eclypse> ATI mobility radeon x300
<dooglus> Warbo: take a look - it's very simple.  you just set WINDOW_MANAGER to be the wm you want, then run gnome-session
<eclypse> pci-e
<geeksauce> jighead, thanks
<eclypse> 64mb dedicated
<MTecknology> ic56, I'm going to rebackup first
<dbglt> eclypse: it is covered by the propietary driver I take it?
<mcrandello_> maybe not, I'm not to smart with makefiles
<Warbo> dooglus: I was thinking along those lines, and now I don't even have to write my own script. Thanks
<dbglt> eclypse: (have you checked)? I assume it is
<ic56> MTecknology: good plan. What sw do you use to backup?
<dooglus> Warbo: I didn't write it.  I can't remember whether it came with the e17 sources, or whether it's part of the sid package.
<Warbo> dooglus: (I wasn;t even sure if the export WINDOW_MANAGER was even still used by GNOME actually)
<eclypse> probably
<MTecknology> ic56, gnome-terminal; cp -R */ */
<dooglus> Warbo: I hadn't even looked at the script before - but I have run it, and it works
<eFoX> How do you connect to a wireless network ? Why isn't my iwlist scan not bringin up any results ?
<MTecknology> ic56, I prefer to not trust software for backups like this
<MrBrizzio> lol
<ic56> MTecknology: goodness!  not dump?  not even tar or cpio?  You're asking for trouble.  What are you baking up?
<EnsignRedshirt> ryanakca: I've never used it, but you might want to take a look at "Smart Boot Manager": http://btmgr.webframe.org/
<cwillu> raiffrhg: if you get that far, you'll probably need anything that has the words gtk and dev in it (libgtk, etc)
<dooglus> Warbo: are you familiar with freenx?
<MrBrizzio> if it isn;t not bringing up results it must be working
<cwillu> so, who here is an smb guru?
<Warbo> dooglus: I've never used it, no
<MTecknology> ic56, all I'm doing now is /home/michael/ without the music
<dooglus> Warbo: it seems to be like VNC, only very efficient
<ic56> MTecknology: so, you're not backing up the OS config?  You don't care if you lose it?!
<KevinIN72> Ok how do i get php on my server??
<HBuzacott> KevinIN72, apt-get install php
<KevinIN72> HBuzacott: thanks
<cwillu> dooglus: it's basically native X like you would get using ssh -XC, only optimized to eliminate 90% of the round trips
* ic56 shakes his head at MTecknology
<MTecknology> ic56, not too drastically, all I really care about is my personal configuration and documents
<oni-dracula> does anyone know what four short beeps means during BIOS POST?
<dbglt> eclypse: make sure. You can choose to use either the ati driver (the free one - but you will get no 3d acceleration) or the one provided by ati (propriety one - with 3d acceleration)
<Warbo> ryanakca: To boot hardware which is unsupported by the BIOS you need a kernel and initrd image on something which are. The default Ubuntu kernel and image are far too big for a floppy, so you will have to make your own kernel (if you strip out everything unneeded, then compile in the things you want, you will have a tiny kernel which doesn't need an initrd)
<dbglt> eclypse: either handle 2d fine
<cwillu> KevinIN72: something along the lines of apt-get install php or php-apache or something should work
<HBuzacott> KevinIN72, make sure yiu add the version number that you want t o install at the end, eg. php5
<dooglus> cwillu: freenx sessions can be suspended and resumed later from a different machine, right?
<Flannel> !tell KevinIN72 about lamp
<ic56> MTecknology: that cp command you showed me... the arguments look wrong.  Why 2 stars?!
<eclypse> dbglt, its not a matter of drivers, it seems to be deeper then that...
<Warbo> dooglus: I have only used VNC in order to use vnc2swf as a screen capture tool
<cwillu> dooglus:  believe so;  the same trickery that makes it fast allows it to do that too
<petrik> How can I get an icon on my desktop for a new dirve I have mounted?
<eclypse> dbglt, and it isant handling 2d well at allk
<eclypse> I've seen much better out of it
<smahoney> Anyone have any idea what's going on here?  Whenever I activate compiz, my computer totally freezes after a couple seconds
<dooglus> cwillu: I tried earlier.  I started a session locally, then went to a windows machine.  the windows machine could see the susended session, but wouldn't attempt to resume it.
<KevinIN72> so if i install this i can have php on my computer right
<Flannel> KevinIN72: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP will tell you specific package names.
<SurfnKid> anyone know a good USB Wifi Adapter based on the Prism Chipset?
<cwillu> eclypse: my impression is really that it doesn't have much video ram reserved;  not dead sure how to check that though
<cwillu> eclypse: something in the xorg logs though
<Firebird8> whats the comman to unpackage a tar file?
<SurfnKid> 80211g preferribly
<Flannel> KevinIN72: but yeah, just "php" will install php, but won't allow it to interface with apache, if that's what you were trying to do.
<eclypse> cwillu, I can send you the log directly, pastebin wont support all the lines...
<dooglus> Firebird8: "tar xf file.tar"
<Flannel> smahoney: #ubuntu-xgl for compiz/xgl questions
<SurfnKid> tar
<dooglus> Firebird8: or "tar xf file.tar.gz"
<smahoney> Oh, sweet!  Thanks Flannel
<Firebird8> thx
<cwillu> dooglus: using the freenx version or the official nx software?
<KevinIN72> Flannel: im trying to set up a website with Nuke-Evolution Basic
<cwillu> eclypse: one sec, I'll see if I can find a specific command to find it
<dooglus> cwillu: the freenx version of the server, with the official clients
<Flannel> KevinIN72: read that wiki page, it'll get you all setup.
<MTecknology> ic56, the * was my personal wild card the command I use it cp -R -a -f /home/michael/ /media/DATA/
<KevinIN72> Flannel: k
<dooglus> cwillu: using the pre-built konetix (sp?) binaries
<mcrandello_> wow the guys in #gcc are a quiet bunch
<eclypse> cwillu, k
<EnsignRedshirt> ryanakca: I think this is the "Smart Boot Manager" this I was thinking of: http://linux.simple.be/tools/sbm
<EnsignRedshirt> ryanakca: I don't know if that is related to the other link that I gave you.
<cwillu> eclypse: pastebin the output of
<Warbo> EnsignRedshirt: Is that still supported? (I don;t think it can access hardware which is not supported by the BIOS either, just like GRUB)
<cwillu> eclypse: grep "ram" /var/log/Xorg*
<ic56> MTecknology: you should at least add a -p flag
<patrick_> ok, its me eclypse, I'm on the laptop
<patrick_> k.
<rigonatti> hi all
<ic56> MTecknology: ah, never mind, I see the -a flag implies -p
<patrick_> can you repeat that command again?
<rigonatti> how do i complete remove gnome from my desktop ?
<Warbo> rigonatti: "sudo apt-get --purge remove gnome"?
<EnsignRedshirt> Warbo: I don't know, I haven't tried it.  But if I had a non-bootable CD-ROM, I would try that first before trying to roll my own mini-kernel.
<nickrud> rigonatti, without removing a lot of the useful ubuntu tools, not very easy
<Flannel> rigonatti: you'll need to use deborphan, to get all the libraries and stuff gone
<patrick_> cwillu, can you repeat that command please? this is eclypse.
<cwillu> grep "ram" /var/log/Xorg*
<Firebird8> how do u change permisions of a file?
<dooglus> Flannel: debfoster is probably easier to use than deborphan
<patrick_> k
<ic56> MTecknology: If were you, I would at least also backup /etc .
<dooglus> Firebird8: chmod
<Warbo> EnsignRedshirt: I have had lots of experience with bootup stuff and I think the SMB is just a fancy chainloading program (you NEED a kernel with driver support for your inteded boot device, and if you use a Linux kernel then you don't need to chainload anything)
<Flannel> rigonatti: deborphan apparently, rather than debfoster
<MTecknology> ic56, what does that do?
<kenny> aye, anyone installed a Linsys USB wireless adaptor recently (ubuntu dapper 6.06) trying with USB11v4.inf && ndiswrapper atm
<EnsignRedshirt> Warbo: So putting a bootable CDROM in the CD drive and booting with SBR wouldn't work?
<ic56> MTecknology: most (not all) of the system config is in /etc.  If you screw up and need to re-install, if something doesn't work after you've reinstalled, you can look to see what the config files were before.
<KevinIN72> Flannel: is installin mysql with php5 fine
<EnsignRedshirt> Warbo: (I mean, booting with an SBR floppy, of course)
<MTecknology> ic56, aight
<Rug> Howdy all
<mcrandello> Hah, got it: "GCC_VER_MAJ     = 4" <-take THAT, ATI
<Warbo> EnsignRedshirt: My assumption would be that it wouldn't (but I would still test it because I am often an idiot)
<nickrud> rigonatti, unless you have really limited bandwith (for updates) it's easiest to just leave gnome alone, and not use it. You'll need to carefully research the packages debfoster wants to remove, to avoid removing something you will want later.
<cwillu> mcrandello: lol
<Flannel> KevinIN72: yep, that's what that page goes through
<ic56> MTecknology: I'm off.  l8r!
<KevinIN72> Flannel: ok yeah that is what im doin than
<jshriver> Greetings
<MTecknology> ic56, NO
<MTecknology> ic56, I need help!!!
<jshriver> anyone here use perl? I can't get any modules to work under Ubuntu
<jshriver> trying:
<jshriver> perl -MCPAN -e 'install "Bundle::CPAN"' or whatver modules
<jshriver> they always break
<dooglus> jshriver: a lot of modules are available through synaptic
<nickrud> jshriver, most of the cpan modules are already in ubuntu, try searching synaptic
<patrick_> cwillu, http://pastebin.com/722446
<MTecknology> nm, ic56, I'll figure it out - I hope
<cwillu> jshriver: perl installed via synaptic or apt-get, right?
<MattSta> How can i stop my videos from play so, shaky
<Rug> In breezy there was an addon/app/util that you could add to the top panel that lets you run a command/app by typing in it's name. (Similar to Run Command:   )  I can't find it in Dapper.
<rigonatti> its true...but seem that gnome have poor aplications for all ...
<jshriver> hrm? but it's usually easier just to -MCPAN it.. no time
<jshriver> yeah I installed perl using apt-get install perl5 I think.. perl something
<init_6> Anyone in here use Verizon Wireless Kyocera 650 EVDO card?
<dooglus> jshriver: ubuntu uses synaptic/apt-get to install packages, not perl -MCPAN -e ...
<cwillu> jshriver: that's all I got, sorry;  might see if you can find anything googling re: debian instead of ubuntu if you couldn't find it before
<jshriver> well it always worked in debian, so figured it'd work in ubuntu too..
<cwillu> dooglus: perl modules should be installable via perl though, unless it's broken;  much like python modules
<jshriver> -MCPAN doesnt really install things like program packages.. just installes the .pm in the right place
<Kyral> which is bad why?
<Warbo> Yay, I added the E16-GNOME session, but it turns out there is one already (E-GNOME) ! I'm so stupid, anyway I am logging out now.
<cwillu> what is bad?
<Kyral> I'd say about 70% of all CPAN Modules AREN'T packaged
<patrick_> cwillu, did you check out that pastebin?
<tylerofl> has anyone managed to get WMA working on Rhythmbox?
<jbwiv> guys, anyone running Xen successfully with Dapper _including_ LVM?
<cwillu> patrick_: sorry, I didn't see you paste it
<jshriver> looking for Net::OSCAR in synaptic.. nice tool but I prefer apt-get/apt-cache though
<cwillu> got the link again?
<patrick_> cwillu, http://pastebin.com/722446
<cwillu> thx
<jshriver> Net::Oscar isn't in synaptic so am I screwed?
<Kyral> I got it running with Debian and LVM :P
<jbwiv> Kyral: did you have to do a custom kernel compile?
<Kyral> jshriver: just run cpan install Net::Oscar as root
<sponix> so, anyone in here made a usb linksys wireless adaptor work (dapper) ?
<Kyral> jbwiv: of course
<Sivik> nickrud, did you ever beat the orginial modules?
<jshriver> Kyral, tried.. but every modules I try breaks
<jbwiv> Kyral: was that specifically to support LVM? I'm just trying to use the binary distro
<nickrud> Sivik, no, I got bored during chapter 2
<Sivik> nickrud, lol
<Kyral> jbwiv: "specifically"? I just compiled it and the LVM services loaded
<Sivik> nickrud, i almost beat it once, but then i was 3 levels too low
<jbwiv> Kyral: I suppose you mean compiled the kernel, not compiled Xen?
<Sivik> nickrud, so i couldn't
<Kyral> I never consciously touched it
<Sivik> nickrud, and tried and tried to replay, but got really busy
<jshriver> hrm didnt know there was an actual command called span
<jshriver> cspan rather. trying now
<Kyral> jbwiv: I mean the kernel. I just let the LVM servers start
<nickrud> jshriver, I avoid perl like the plague, but by definition it should work. I'd bug the developers mercilessly if I truly used them
<Kyral> and I also compiled Xen
<Sgeo> Are any websites currently running off the Ubuntu LAMP install thing?
<cwillu> patrick_: okay, this is a bit of a shot in the dark, but try this:
<Kyral> basically "make world && make install"
<jbwiv> Kyral: but...why did you compile the kernel?
<cwillu> patrick_: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Kyral> jbwiv: Call me an old timer, BUT WHY NOT?!
<Kyral> I mean how else are you gonna install the thing?
<cwillu> patrick_: find Section "Device" that looks like your video card (ati whatever, right?)
<jbwiv> Kyral: heh...well, you can use the kernels Xen provides ;-)
<patrick_> yes
<jshriver> Any OSS games in Ubuntu you recommend? I have multiverse and universe set..
<jshriver> I like gltron
<cwillu> patrick_: and add a line to the end of that section:
<cwillu> patrick_: VideoRam    8192
<nickrud> frozen bubble
<Kyral> jbwiv: Ah you used the binary package
<SurfnKid> anyone heard of Ashton Digital 802.11 Prism 2 chipset?
<Kyral> jbwiv: I used the source one :D
<KevinIN72> Flannel: cannot find phpmyadmin
<cwillu> patrick_: make a backup first though
<patrick_> how would I do that?
<cwillu> (I _think_ gedit does, but I'm not sure)
<Sgeo> nickrud: That's evil, recommending such an addicting game ;(
<jbwiv> Kyral: precisely.
<Sgeo> ;)
<SurfnKid> is there a Prism Chipset 802.11g USB adapter anyone knows about
<jshriver> will check out frozen bubble thanks :)
<nickrud> and gl-117
<cwillu> patrick_: save a copy somewhere else first :)
<jbwiv> Kyral: I suppose I'll try the source now ;-)
<jbwiv> thanks
<patrick_> ic
<nickrud> Sgeo, I'm a pusher, and happy to be called so ;)
<cwillu> jshriver: looking for games?
<patrick_> also
<Kyral> For something as low level as Xen, it feels RIGHT compiling from source :D
<jshriver> yeah
<patrick_> should I add "s on the number?
<jshriver> Installed RTCW and Quake3 :) that's been fun
<cwillu> jshriver: pingus is cool, although somewhat incomplete (only 10-15 levels)
<Kyral> Nethack :D
<patrick_> ie "8192"
<jshriver> cwillu, thanks will check that out too
<KevinIN72> anyone know why it cant find phpmyadmin??
<cwillu> jshriver: quadra is a very addicting tetris clone (very high quality), but I've had trouble installing it on ubuntu :/
<Kyral> !info phpmyadmin
<ubotu> phpmyadmin: set of PHP-scripts to administrate MySQL over the WWW. In repository universe, is extra. Version 4:2.8.0.3-1 (dapper), package size 3516 kB, installed size 13724 kB
<Kyral> You were saying?
<nickrud> heh. If I can't finish nwn, nethack? Please
<Kyral> Its in Universe
<jshriver> anyone here installed MythTV under Ubuntu? I'd like to use this box as a DVR as well
<cwillu> patrick_: ?
<Kyral> frankly I find PHPMyAdmin to be a waste of time
<cwillu> s?
<jmurch> Hi all
<KevinIN72> no i wish to install it
<patrick_> cwillu, should I make it appear as VideoRam                     "8192" intead of 8192?
<mcrandello> Wow the new Xorg driver works
<cwillu> oh, "'s :)
<dooglus> nickrud: you've finished nethack?
<cwillu> nope
<Kyral> Why do you need it, commandline MySQL stuff WORKS :D
<KevinIN72> really im following the steps online
<nickrud> dooglus, has anyone?
<cwillu> patrick_: this is straight from my xorg.conf to youse :p
<dooglus> nickrud: I have several times :)
<dooglus> nickrud: but not recently
<mcrandello> 1131 frames in 5.0 seconds = 226.200 FPS, now to see if this updated package freezes my USB
* Kyral tosses KevinIN72 a copy of MySQL In A NutShell
<Kyral> Read and be happy :D
<patrick_> k
<nickrud> dooglus, heh. I thought it was impossible, I'll try not to get addicted again
<Hexidigital_> ubotu still down?
<ubotu> I know nothing about still down?
<Kyral> Book is INVALUABLE :D
<cwillu> mcrandello: gotta love it
<jmurch> can anyone help a new user with the desktop, specifically when I minimize an app it disappears by the clock. How do I get it back?????
<Hexidigital_> guess so
<patrick_> rebootin gnow
<patrick_> rebooting
<cwillu> mcrandello: I'm still amazed when I see one of my kernels actually work :)
<dooglus> nickrud: playing as a priest helps a lot - you can immediately tell which items are blessed and cursed
<Kyral> Screw that
* nickrud writes
<KevinIN72> say im an sertifyed in sql lol
<Kyral> Wizard FTW!
<mcrandello> cwillu: I can get the kernels to work but it's always a craps shoot of what did I forget to include this time :)
<Kyral> KevinIN72: ?
<KevinIN72> oop i put "say"
<MTecknology> ic56, are you still there?
<cwillu> I fear that I didn't tell patrick_ how to actually _restore_ the thing if it didn't work :
<KevinIN72> Kyral: forget it im tired
<cwillu> mcrandello: I'm fond of the ck patched stock kernel myself :)
<Kyral> Even if you DON'T know SQL, it has an excellent Intro chapter
<pibe86> hello i am installing an ati video card
<nickrud> Kyral, what book?
<Kyral> ORielly Books FTW
<pibe86> and i put this comand
<nickrud> Kyral, ah, cross reading, nm
<Kyral> nickrud: O'Reilly's "MySQL In A Nutshell"
<mcrandello> If this works I'm never upgrading again
<jmurch> where do minimized app go???????????????????????????
<mcrandello> (until I get some new hardware)
<pibe86> sudo apt-get install fakeroot gcc-3.4 module-assistant build-essential debhelper
<Kyral> jmurch: what app was it?
<cwillu> mcrandello: also, there's a config thingie you can include which puts a copy of your live config into proc;  great for not forgetting those essential drivers :)
<Rug> In breezy there was an addon/app/util that you could add to the top panel that lets you run a command/app by typing in it's name. (Similar to Run Command:   )  I can't find it in Dapper.
<Hexidigital_> Kyral:: ftw = ?
<jmurch> any app from the desktop
<rigonatti> hi alll
<Kyral> Hexidigital_: For The Win
<pibe86> after that chmod +x ati-driver-installer-<version>.run
<Hexidigital_> Kyral:: ah :)
<MTecknology> How can I make my Ubuntu partition that is sitting in the middle of my drive Fill the whole thing?
<Kyral> jmurch: look for one of its Icons
<pibe86> but i dont know whats the version
<Kyral> there might be a "windowlist"
<pibe86> how can i know the version??
<Hexidigital_> ubotu:: tell pibe86 about version
<jmurch> do some work and some dont kyral?
<rigonatti> i ahve unbuntu ..then i tryed to instal kde with sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop .... but now seems that my gnome desktop its mixed with some kde specs
<Hexidigital_> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<tamago> hi, sorry to be rude, and I know I'm an idiot, but I installed the 686 HT kernel on my Pentium four, and for some reason Dapper won't load xwindows, citing an "internal error". Can anyone shed any light? Even when I select a standard 386 kernel now X refuses to boot.
<pibe86> yes, version
<Kyral> jmurch: the Window List is a alternate version of the Taskbar
<cwillu> tamago: standard as in ubuntu's standard?
<Hexidigital_> pibe86:: there ya go... ubotu is still broken, i guess
<Kyral> jmurch: instead of buttons on the panel, its a list
<jmurch> OK thanks. where is the list?
<pibe86> what about broken?
<BSG75> hiya, how do I make gDesklet run everytime I logon?
<tamago> cwillu: yeah, or the updated -24 kernel I think it is?
<thomas_> Just a question... I'm trying to build banshee cvs... and i'm getting that error when checking for forbidden m4 macros. I just forget what package I need to install to fix this, if anybody remembers please let me know
<Hexidigital_> pibe86:: whats broken?
<jrib> BSG75: add it to system > preferences > session > startup
<Kyral> jmurch: if you said they disappear near the clock I'd guess thats where it is
<jmurch> OK thanks Kyral
<cwillu> tamago: and the new one was also the ubuntu 686 one from the repository?
<KevinIN72> Kyral: so sudo aptitude install phpadmin is not working can you help
<Kyral> KevinIN72: do you have Universe enabled?
<BSG75> thank jrib
<rigonatti> how do i complete remove kde now ? ???
<KevinIN72> Kyral: ??
<BSG75> btw, I LOVE this version of ubuntu
<Kyral> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto and !easysource
<tamago> xwillu: it was, through the command line with apt-get install rather than symantic, but that shouldn't be a problem
<steve> I need to a Java RunTime Env (JRE) anyone? I installed java-common already
<AngryElf> anyone here use amarok? -- for whatever reason shuffle doesn't do anything, any ideas?
<nickrud> rigonatti, ah that is easy. sudo apt-get remove libqt3-mt
<cwillu> tamago: yep
<Kyral> KevinIN72: read those links
<Hexidigital_> pibe86:: ubotu is our bot... helpful when recurring questions are asked... Seveas was reprogramming him earlier today, i guess hes still donw
<Kyral> Java is for pansies :P
<cwillu> tamago: dapper?  which exact kernel version?  do the failsafe modes work?
* Hexidigital_ assumes Ubotu is of male gender
<steve> OOo needs it to run macros
<cwillu> !anything
<ubotu> I know nothing about anything
<KevinIN72> Kyral: im goin to have to say yeah
<mcrandello> !gender
<ubotu> I know nothing about gender
<hangfire> that is so crazy that GNU Java is default over Sun's Java
<mcrandello> official: Ubotu is an it
<nickrud> !help
<tamago> cwillu, the failsafes work, and I can boot to the shell. But X wont load, I'm using a dapper disk as a Live right now.
<Hexidigital_> !test
<ubotu> I know nothing about test
<rigonatti> nickrud to remove KDE remove libqt3 ?
<Kyral> hmm
<dooglus> hangfire: GNU Java is free, that's why
<Hexidigital_> nickrud:: hes broken
<tamago> cwillu: it was the latest dapper kernel release, I'll find out which exactly.
<nickrud> this new ubotu is not nearly abusive enough
<hangfire> so is Sun's Java
<Kyral> ubotu gender is I am genderless
<cwillu> tamago: off chance, but have you tried an dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver?
<nickrud> rigonatti, libqt3-mt
<rigonatti> what is it ?
<Kyral> damnit didn't work :(
<dooglus> hangfire: Sun's Java isn't free.
<DBO> cwillu, you mean dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cwillu> indeed I do
<Kyral> as in Freedom!
<dooglus> hangfire: it's about as free as IE7
<hangfire> dooglus, why have I downloaded it off Sun's site then for free?
<cwillu> always get that backwards (second guessing myself everytime)
<nickrud> rigonatti, it is the fundamental library for kde. If you truly want to remove nearly all of gnome, the equiv would be libglib2.0-0
<SeanTater> Kyral: ubotu's learning is locked, only specific people can teach him
<patrick_> cwillu, it didnt work.
<pibe86> i download the driver from ati whit this command sudo apt-get install fakeroot gcc-3.4 module-assistant build-essential debhelper
<steve> Ooo needs JRE Iwhich package do I install? not free?
<Kyral> hangfire: Its free as in beer, not free as in Freedom
<tamago> cwillu: nope, I haven't. I'm guessing I'm having to reconfigure the xserver to take the new kernel?
<Kyral> SeanTater: since yesterday?
<dooglus> hangfire: the first hit is free.
<hangfire> kyral, oh I see
<SeanTater> Kyral: AFAIK
<Kyral> hangfire: www.gnu.org for more
<cwillu> tamago: I didn't think so, but if x won't start, it would seem to be a first guess
<nickrud> rigonatti, but I do not recommend removing libglib, the ubuntu tools use that extensively
<cwillu> patrick_:  :(
<hangfire> thx Kyral
<Intangir> im updating to dapper!
<Hexidigital_> ubotu !gender is i am genderless
<jigs> hi all
<cwillu> patrick_: did it bomb out, or is still just slow?
<Intangir> like.. full
<Intangir> i have beta
<Hexidigital_> hmm... i thought an ! was needed
<cwillu> ooo, tamago:  you're running dapper right?
<tamago> cwillu: yup
<SeanTater> Hexidigital_: His learning is locked, you're going to have to bet Seveas
<SeanTater> Hexidigital_: *beg
<Hexidigital_> SeanTater:: i wouldnt doubt it... i know he was reprogramming our faithful bot earlier today
<jigs> guys... i've got the dapper (amd64) install disc but I my monitor (and tely.. tried both) don't support the install (text/oem) mode as soon as it goes to the blueish screen. Any ideas?
<nickrud> Seveas is dictatorial, in the greek sense
<tamago> cwillu: is there any way to run an IRC chat from the command line? I have networking on the borked Dapper install...
<steve> I need to a Java RunTime Env (JRE) anyone? I installed java-common already
<pibe86> i download the driver from ati whit this command sudo apt-get install fakeroot gcc-3.4 module-assistant build-essential debhelper
<mcrandello> ubotu !gender is sorry I'm taken
<Kyral> !java
<Hexidigital_> nickrud:: lol
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<cwillu> tamago: almost certainly.  Now, do _I_ know how from the command line is a different question now isn't it?  :)
<steve> ok thnks dude
<Kyral> tamago: Irssi :D
<hangfire> tamago, you can run IRC from the live disc
<cwillu> patrick_: slow or bombed?
<pibe86> i download the driver from ati whit this command sudo apt-get install fakeroot gcc-3.4 module-assistant build-essential debhelper. i need how to know the version of this driver tu put this command chmod +x ati-driver-installer-<version>.run
<tamago> hangfire: that's what I'm doing right now :)
<jigs> pibe.. problem being is I can't install it at all.. can't select hdd etc...  I can't install from live CD (which works) becuase i'm dual booting
<DarkMageZ> mcrandello, please don't play around with the bot, i think their is a version to play around with in #debbots
<cwillu> patrick_: can you pastebin me that last command I sent you again now that you've rebooted with it applied?
<pibe86> jigs, mmmhhh
<Kyral> pibe86: look at the filename
<cwillu> patrick_: and pastebin me the xorg.conf file too :)
<Kyral> pibe86: if you look at the FILENAME you should be able to figure it out
<mcrandello> DarkMageZ: got it, sorry
<pibe86> and where is the file
<pibe86> ?
<tamago> if possible it wouldn't be a problem to reset my installation from the live disk. However there's data I'd rather not lose. Of course I could just re-partition and leave that stuff copied there and safe.
<nickrud> Hexidigital_, don't tell me you have classical education
<Kyral> pibe86: where did you download it to
<tamago> But I'd rather learn something than give in to a fresh install.
<Hexidigital_> !usetab is use your tab key to insert a user's full name, if you only type the first few characters
<Kyral> pibe86: use common sense....
<SeanTater> #debian-bots
<Hexidigital_> nickrud:: no, i am educated in general :)
<nickrud> qed
<SeanTater> oops -- sry -- did not mean to say it in here
<Hexidigital_> SeanTater:: you need a /j before that
<cwillu> so if you were a guy with a new smb problem, who would you ask about it?
<SeanTater> Hexidigital_: so I noticed
<tamago> what's an easy .deb package installer to use from the command line?\
<pibe86> i dont know i just put this command sudo apt-get install fakeroot gcc-3.4 module-assistant build-essential debhelper
<cwillu> smb was working, but it broke
<Hexidigital_> SeanTater:: :)
<tamago> I'm going to try this irssi thing.
<cwillu> tamago: look at the dpkg line of commands
<cwillu> oops
<SeanTater> Hexidigital_: but ubotu is not in there anyway
<Kyral> pibe86: that just installs the stuff the installer needs to run
<AngryElf> installing kubuntu was the worst thing I ever did
<Hexidigital_> nickrud:: why does that supprise you that i laughed? are most others clueless to those references?
<cwillu> tamago: if you're installing from the repository, apt-get install <package> is what you're looking for
<Kyral> pibe86: you still need to go and download the driver
<jigs> pibe.. anyway to do that under windows rather than from running off the live CD? (i'm uber newb btw so have some patience 8)
<SeanTater> Hexidigital_: or in #supybot-bots
<patrick__> cwillu, still slow.
<jrib> tamago: irssi is in the repositories, you can use synaptic, apt-get, aptitude
<pibe86> Kyral, yes
<Kyral> yes what?
<cwillu> bah;  patrick_ / patrick__
<tamago> Cheers.
<patrick__> lol
<cwillu> okay, let me say all that again :)
<tamago> One question, what's the root password on the LiveCD
<tamago> ?
<mcrandello> there is none
<jrib> ubotu: tell tamago about root
<nickrud> Hexidigital_, yes. Although, I'm kinda suprised fewer get by here than most places
<mcrandello> you have to use sudo + your password
<cwillu> patrick__:  can you pastebin me the grep command output again, as well as your xorg.conf file?
<SeanTater> tamago: just use sudo, no passwd
<tamago> k
<mcrandello> or kdesu or gksudo for gnome windowed apps
<Hexidigital_> nickrud:: youd be surprised at what us 25 year olds can accomplish :-)
<jigs> or, as another option.. is there a place where i can get screenies of the new install screen by screen so I can do a 'blind' install.. i.e type in the numbers let it install (as I know the monitor will pick up on actual full loadup)
<lab2std> Hi
<SeanTater> tamago: kdesu for kde apps and gksudo for gnome apps too
<patrick__> cwillu, *sighs* I suppose so...
<SeanTater> mcrandello: in a busy channel, prefixing the name can be helpful
<lab2std> Everyone say with me together
* Hexidigital_ has to go... cute blonde that lives next door should be home soon :-D
<nickrud> Hexidigital_, now that's 25 :)
<Hexidigital_> gnite all
<lab2std> Say with me
<Hexidigital_> hehe, nickrud
<SeanTater> Hexidigital_: g-nite
<lab2std> Who........................say with me
<mcrandello> SeanTater: true, I'll stop bothering the channel for a while, try to crash the system/see if this updated fglrx works any better
<tamago> seantater: okay
<cwillu> mount /mnt/foo gives me an error (even thought the mount point is 'user'd);  sudo /mnt/foo gives me a mount with a whole bunch of individual letters with '?' for all their properties (ls -l)
<tamago> thanks all for the help, may see you in a second
<SeanTater> mcrandello: okay
<SeanTater> tamago: okay
<Flippy> goodnight all, thanks for all the help today. Cya tomorrow after work. :)
<SeanTater> Gosh, every time I say something to someone, they leave
<nickrud> jigs, I just happened to see the  'blind' install, what are you talking about? there's gotta be a better option
<blind> kdj
<Zambezi> GFTP is too slow. Is there an option which is quicker? (Transfer via SSH).
<Sivik> nickrud, what does it mean when nwn says could not load the Module; could not unpack the module?
<nickrud> Sivik, not a clue
<chris_> i need gstreamer for ubuntu dapper :/
<LadyNikon> dude.
<Sivik> darnit
<nickrud> Sivik, I'll mail you if you like.
<Sivik> nickrud, what file should the modules be in?  the nwm or the modules file?
<Zambezi> nickrud, http://pastebin.com
<nickrud> Sivik, you could even see where I quit :)
<Sivik> nickrud, don't worry about it
<chris_> amarok wont have any sound .... says its playing but need gstreamer!!
<Sivik> do the module files need to be in the nwm or the modules folder?
<nickrud> Zambezi, 4 gigabytes?
<patrick__> cwillu, grep command http://wwww.pastebin.com/722478
<chris_> im pretty sure if i have gstreamer for amarok everything should be ok
<SeanTater> Zambezi: there is sshfs available, along with sftp..
<jigs> well... i'm not great on commands in linux yet (trying to install it first to learn), anyho, the live CD boots fine - but it will not allow me to dual boot, so i have the alt CD. The alt CD i assumed was dead as after clicking text mode for install it unpacks then display goes.. rechecked disc (it's fine) and plugged in TV (handles diffent freq) and it's showing the blue install screen does come up.. just completly fubured rez/freq
<Zambezi> SeanTater, Which do you prefer?
<chris_> anyone have amarok working?
<plagerism> how can I increase the size of a tty terminal?  I need it to fill my lcd(secondary screen) so I can calibrate my touchscreen
<SeanTater> Zambezi: sshfs mounts ssh areas like mounted areas, sftp is like the original command line ftp
<cwillu> patrick__: minus a w
<gaz00> !seen lifeless
<ubotu> I know nothing about seen lifeless
<patrick__> what?
<SeanTater> Zambezi: both, they are for totally different application areas
<gaz00> !lifeless
<ubotu> I know nothing about lifeless
<siriusnova> can anyone help me? Im running Xorg-air :0
<patrick__> cwillu, what?
<siriusnova> how do i start an xterm from a console on that server
<Sivik> nickrud, it looks like it has to do with permissions
<jigs> so i can't select the options to intall up... So I was wondering if i could find out the how many button presses of each to press to get it to intall on dual boot.. If i'm careful i should get it to at least install, then when it actually boots it should use a stable img for my monitor
<chris_> somebody? theres over 700 ppl here who has amarok working?
<siriusnova> xterm :0 doesn't do it and i forgot the method
<cwillu> patrick, I get nothing at that address
<patrick__> oic
<nickrud> jigs, the live cd can install as a dual boot
<cwillu> nor anything at that number without the extra 'w' :/
<SeanTater> gaz00: ubotu is being reprogrammed, equavalent to a lobotomy by human standards, don;t except much from him for a while
<nickrud> It did for me, at least the betas did
<Zambezi> SeanTater, I can only transfer in 1350 KB/s and that's too slow. I prefer a grafic interface now in the beginning, but for big transfers, 1350 KB/s is too slow.
<jigs> i've tried.. many times with the live CD... it doesn't dual boot, the boot loader doesn't write into the boot sector
<SeanTater> Zambezi: ssh will not be any faster than ftp
<Sivik> what does 500|500 mean for permissions?
<siriusnova> hello
<gaz00> ahhhh...   well, it was a random guess anyways --  i don't know if he ever had that functionality.
<patrick__> cwillu, you sure?   http://wwww.pastebin.com/722478
<siriusnova> can someone help me, i started a local Xserver via Xorg-air :0
<SeanTater> Zambezi: it will be slower because it encrypts the data
<gaz00> SeanTater: thanks anyways!
<siriusnova> how do i start an xterm in that server?
<siriusnova> from a console
<siriusnova> xterm :0 doesn't do it :(
<nickrud> jigs, go ahead with the install, when it asks if you want a boot floppy say yes, and make one.
<KevinIN72> anyone know what this is "MySQL extension not loaded in PHP"
<jigs> trust me.. i got up a linux guru (i know.. we all have them) and we tried for 4 hours... even came on here and after a while was told.. get alt. you can't do with live
<Sivik> yes
<Sivik> thank god
<siriusnova> anyone?
<patrick__> cwillu, heres the xorg.conf       http://wwww.pastebin.com/722479
<neotard> KevinIN72:  when do you get it?  in a php script?
<nickrud> jigs, ok then, I will trust you. My experience is older
<Sivik> nickrud, the issue is with permissions
<SeanTater> Zambezi: all KDE apps support transparently using sftp, but having never extensively used Gnome, you will need to see for your self..
<KevinIN72> neotard: i was trying to go to a php file on the web
<Zambezi> SeanTater, When I have too install a FTP-server then. I heard good things about vsftpd. I really would like to have Implicit SSL, but I never get confirmed if vsftpd contains that.
<jigs> i was very much hoping to live install it.. would of saved some hair from being pulled out..
<neotard> KevinIN72:  it's a configuration issue on the server side.
<nickrud> Sivik, got it grokked then?
<Sivik> grokked?
<neotard> KevinIN72:  nothing to worry about on your end if you're just browsing web pages :)
<nickrud> !dict grok
<ubotu> I know nothing about dict grok
<Sivik> nickrud: all i had to do is run via sudo ./nwn
<SeanTater> Zambezi: well -- I know that SSH is extremely secure, so if that makes a difference, ssh wins
<nickrud> argh, no dictionary!?
<KevinIN72> neotard: no cuz it was on my server
<Zambezi> SeanTater, I use serverinstall and Xubuntu. So I can't have any X-application on the serverinstallation.
<Sivik> nickrud, now i have to figure out how to change all the permissions to my user
<SeanTater> Zambezi: rsync also can use ssh, a big plus for me
<aeon17x> nickrud: it would spam the channel a bit, which isn't a good idea
<Zambezi> SeanTater, I like security. That's a priority for me. I set sshd: ALL in hosts.deny. ;-)
<aeon17x> nickrud: you can use 'dict <keyword>' in firefox
<neotard> KevinIN72:  Ah, well it sounds like you're trying to do something with MySQL then, and you haven't loaded the appropriate module to do that.  Check your php.ini file, there's a list of loadable modules.. make sure the mysql module is uncommented.
<nickrud> Sivik, from the top directory, chmod -R u+r *  (will make them all readable) u+rw readable & writeable
<patrick__> cwillu, heres the xorg.conf       http://wwww.pastebin.com/722479
<SeanTater> Zambezi: okay, I think there are a few kde apps available which don;t require the whole boatload of apps to do such a thing
<neotard> did someone say SSH is really secure?  O.o
<nickrud> aeon17x, true, but I was hoping. I have a dict server locally
<SeanTater> Zambezi: kommander, maybe, I;m not sure that's ity
<jigs> nickrud: any other ideas... all i can think of is blind install (99% chance to fry my xp install) or getting another gpu  (btw.. i got x850xtpe) to do install with
<Sivik> nickrud: do i need to make them readable or both?
<SurfnKid> neotard: i now know it is. but its not?
<SeanTater> Zambezi: oops -- nope, not kommander
<Sivik> nickrud: i guess they need to be both for all users, all i want to do is to change who owns them
<nickrud> Sivik, rw is just fine, under your home dir especially if you're the only user of the machine
<Zambezi> SeanTater, But when I transfered files between Windows and Linux, the clients speed where between 1500-3500 KB/s so there got to be a quckier client.
<Sivik> ok
<neotard> SurfnKid:  it's like any other service.. configured incorrectly and used wrong it's no more secure than telnet :)
<SeanTater> Zambezi: try krusader
<Sivik> nickrud, i'm the only one here
<SurfnKid> oh right
<nickrud> home dir, rw then
<eFoX> :'(
<eFoX> damm this wireless
<SeanTater> Zambezi: krisader has a gftp-ish feel anyway
<cwillu> patrick__:  try commenting out the 4 line SubSection "Display" block with the Depth 24 line in it (last entry in the Section "Screen" block)
<Zambezi> SeanTater, Does krusader works on Xubuntu?
<Sivik> neotard, SSH is called a secure shell
<Sivik> neotard, its secure, not sure to what point
<SeanTater> Zambezi: it will install several kde libs to work, but it;s better than installing konqueror
<nickrud> aeon17x, just tell people to open a private window with ubotu, it should be the guru
<patrick__> cwillu, what???
<Zambezi> neotard, Since you know - how should I make my SSH more secure?
<KevinIN72> can anyone just give me the basics on how to setup a webserver
<sivanicon> KevinIN72 sudo apt-get install apache2
<Zambezi> SeanTater, I prefer too have a clean computer.
<nickrud> KevinIN72, isee sivanicon
<neotard> KevinIN72:  "sudo apt-get install apache2"
<gavagai> KevinIN72, install apache2 and stick your site in /var/www/
<neotard> KevinIN72:  then read the apache docs :)
<patrick__> cwillu, ok nevermind
<SeanTater> Zambezi: to answer another person;s question, you could use private key auth instead of just password, and make sure aes256 encryption is default
<KevinIN72> what if i want to run a php site
<j-linux> I'm downloading some modes to emacs (trying to learn) -- how do I know where synaptic is putting these files?  I'm trying to find 'xxml' but I'm not sure if it came with ubuntu.
<cwillu> patrick__: in xorg.conf (sorry, deleted that bit by accident)
<lightstar> Zambezi, make sure u disable root login, limit the max auth retires, and if possible only allow a specifics users are allowed to login
<neotard> KevinIN72:  install the php package
<patrick__> cwillu, so restart after changing?
<sivanicon> KevinIN72 and might as well get the mysql package also
<nickrud> j-linux, a general answer: dpkg -L <packagename> will list all the files in the package
<eclypse> and I return
<j-linux> nickrud: thanks...
<eclypse> on different computer.
<nickrud> emacs ~= evil
<cwillu> eclypse: nooooOOOOoooo!!
<Sivik> nickrud: i'm in, it works
<eclypse> cwillu, lol
<KevinIN72> well the thing is i want to setup a site with a forum, is there any easy way to do that
<neotard> nickrud:  jedit ftw :)
<tamago> hmmm. interesting, fruitless but interesting
<eclypse> cwillu, I'm restarting my laptop now.
<jigs> i guess temp gpu the way to go (darn)... have a nice day y'all
<nickrud> Sivik, great, now, get past chapter 2 before fallling asleep :)
<tamago> aparrantly xserver-xorg doesn't exist.
<eclypse> wtf
<eclypse> that doesn't seem logical, at all
<eclypse> ( I was talking to tamago, btw
<Zambezi> lightstar, No root actived, sshd: ALL in hosts.deny just one (internal) IP-number in hosts.allow, change port in sshd_config. That's done, but limit the max auth retires is what, and where can I find it? And where can I specife users allowed to login?
<DrKevorkian> Can anyone help me? I can't get firefox to produce audio ever.
<neotard> tamago:  sure it does
<farous> is the netselect tool part of ubuntu too?
<SeanTater> Zambezi: try looking in the man page for sshd_config
<eclypse> cwillu, I got a blue screen x server errror!
<Sivik> nickrud: lol
<eFoX> SurfnKid: you were able to help me before. I'm hoping you can now as well. My wireless no longer works. It was good yesterday, but today it is not. iwconfig shoes my wireless interface there, but iwlist returns "no scan results"
<lightstar> Zambezi, u need to change it in sshd_config and add, MaxAuthTries 3, AllowUsers <user>
<tamago> eclypse: it was very strange, my conf. wouldn't let me start irssi because it couldn't create a .temp directory..
<sivanicon> When I type 'sudo gedit /etc/fstab' it dont open it.  What is the deal?
<Sivik> nickrud, all i have to do is run it as a sudo
<SurfnKid> mmmm
<Zambezi> lightstar, And my password is change an hour ago to a strange one with lower case, "higher"-case, numbers och %#-things.
<tamago> does anyone know how to reset the boot sequence easily, possibly without having to reinstall the whole of Dapper?
<SurfnKid> eFoX: what was your adapter
<cwillu> sivanicon: you're not putting a '&' after it are you?
<lightstar> Zambezi, u changed your passwd?
<nickrud> Sivik, then set up proper perms :)
<sivanicon>  cwillu no, it just goes to another line to enter a command
<Zambezi> lightstar, Yes, an hour ago.
<eFoX> SurfnKid: i am using ndiswrapper for the bcm43xx chipset and yesterday i HAD wlan0 AND now that is gone and in its place i have eth1
<cwillu> sivanicon: sure you don't have one already open?
<SurfnKid> oh right, Dapper?
<eFoX> SurfnKid: yes
<sivanicon> cwillu id assume i could have as many as i want open but no i dont have any open
<cwillu> sivanicon: with out the '&', it should stay at that prompt until you close gedit, unless you already have gedit open
<cwillu> sivanicon: if you already have one open, the file should open in a new tab
<alexcamilo> is 3.1 gigs enough for a 5.10 install on ppc? the installer says i might have run out of space in the /var filesystem.
<SurfnKid> let me check somethin
<eclypse> cwillu, I got a blue screen x server errror!
<lightstar> Zambezi, thats good. you also might choose to your public/private key..it makes it more secure
<lightstar> Zambezi, s/your/use
<sivanicon> cwillu even when i do 'sudo nano /etc/fstab' it doesnt work
<Zambezi> lightstar, How can I do that?
<DrKevorkian> someone else must have had this problem at one point. I can't get audio playing during flash media viewed through firefox
<[Ex0r] > anyone know an ssh server for ubuntu ?
<eclypse> cwillu, I got a blue screen x server errror!
<gavagai> Zambezi, google 'ssh keygen'
<gavagai> [Ex0r] , openssh-server
<bimberi> [Ex0r] : openssh-server
<eclypse> this shit is frustrating the hell out of me
<SeanTater> alexcamilo: 3.1 might be pushing it
<[Ex0r] > thank you :)
<nickrud> Sivik, sudo chmod -R a+rw , that should clear up the sudo thing, or chown -R you:you *
<Sivik> nickrud, i will
<bimberi> [Ex0r] : 'sudo aptitude install ssh' (will install it)
<Sivik> nickrud, very well, i'm playing for now
<SurfnKid> eFoX: On my installation, Breezy.. I had to type 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' after all the instructions n reboot were done. That was the only time i did it, it never disappeared again
<farous> eclypse: make it easy for your self dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg follow the menu and if you do nto know just pickup the default
<Sivik> bimberi: its actually openssh not just ssh
<nickrud> Sivik, enjoy
<SeanTater> alexcamilo: but you might want a slimmer vesrion of ubuntu for such a small HD
<SurfnKid> eFoX: you might have to type it again see what it does
<cwillu> eclypse: after you installed xgl, how confident are you that you completely uninstalled it?
<Sivik> [Ex0r] , its sudo apt-get install openssh
<lightstar> Zambezi, ssh-keygen -t dsa
<SeanTater> alexcamilo: xubuntu might do the trick
<cwillu> eclypse: i.e., relinking things to their old places if you ln'd them to xgl files, etc
<lightstar> Zambezi, copy the id_dsa.pub to the server and rename it to sth like authorized_keys (depending on what is the config on the server)
<Sivik> nickrud, thanks for all your help
<eclypse> farous, do yuo think of me as a moron? Iv'e done that, over and over
<nerdzyboy> how do I configure network?
<eclypse> cwillu, I don't think I reinstalled it all the way
<bimberi> Sivik: hm, i only see a package called ssh
<nickrud> Sivik, handholding is my speciality
<Zambezi> lightstar, Can we take this in pm?
<alexcamilo> ah thanx
<eclypse> cwillu, err, uninstall
<GoClick> I have a job that's going to take a couple of hours, maybe a day to run. I only realisticaly have access to the server via SSH so I can't just start it and then ctrl+z and logout cause it gets killed. I have to interact with the console before the really long part happens, enter commands and whatnot and What can I do so it keeps running after I logout? I can kill the pid in the morning when I get back to work.
<nerdzyboy> I installed a new network card but I can't get online...
<babywalks> i am now using "Ubuntu 6.06 LTS - the Dapper Drake - released in June 2006" but the hibernate function does not work.
<bimberi> nerdzyboy: System -> Adiminstration -> Networking
<gavagai> GoClick, screen
<nerdzyboy> k
<lightstar> Zambezi, sure
<farous> eclypse: lol ok just retrace your steps then. another way purge your xorg files and reistall the xserver-xorg
<eclypse> farous, I can't remember shit lol
<cwillu> lol
<eclypse> farous, ADD tends too do that
<gavagai> GoClick, start screen, start the job, disconnect.  then in the morning:  screen -dr
<babywalks> it complains about the HAL, but the hal package is the newest in the repository, any idea/
<marc> Is running a firewall necessary for a home user behind a linksys router?
<eclypse> for linux, not necessarally, marsc
<eclypse> marc*
<eclypse> you are as secure as your root password
<eclypse> remember that
<SurfnKid> eFoX: try that see how it goes
<cwillu> eclypse: I'm not entirely sure this will work, or leave you in a workable state (mind you, x isn't working at all right now, right?)
<eclypse> cwillu, right
<bimberi> marc: same setup here, i don't run one
<marc> eclypse, thanks
<eclypse> cwillu, but I think editing the xorg.conf and removing the comments will remake it to normal
<cwillu> eclypse: apt-get remove xserver-xorg
<slugicide> Can someone point me to a HowTo for wireless networking windows and ubuntu?
<eclypse> marc, no problem, if you have a password like t49350ure90gjedj9035jt0934jt903j4t90j4309tj3409tj your pretty much unhackable ;)
<SurfnKid> !wifi
<ubotu> Documentation for wireless networking can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs
<cwillu> eclypse: and then apt-get install xserver-xorg
<tamago> what is the command to unmount a volume?
<eclypse> cwillu, will this take a long time? i'm on dialup mind yo
<eclypse> you*
<cwillu> eclypse: gah
<bimberi> tamago: sudo umount /path/to/mountpoint
<eclypse> cwillu, lol
<sivanicon> cwillu It appears everytime I use sudo to run a command it doesnt work
<tamago> cheers
<cwillu> sivanicon: try sudo -s, and then run the commands without sudo
<tamago> why it can't be "unmount" I'll never know
<cwillu> eclypse: I _think_ it'll use the cached versions
<marc> eclypse, I was just asking because I ran sheild up off grc.com and it said all failed, but all ports were closed, but not stealth
<cwillu> i.e., we're not clearing the apt cache, nor are we moving to a new version
<eclypse> marc, thats because they probably oculdn't get through your root pass
<bimberi> tamago: just one of the wonderful vagiaries of Unix :)
<farous> sivanicon: make sure you have admin rights
<gavagai> marc, stealth is BS
<cwillu> it should be smart about it, rather than making me cry :)
<eclypse> marc, that test was probably intended ofr windows, anyways
<michael____> Can someone please tell me how to create a root user in unbuntu
<marc> thanks
<eclypse> marc, your root passowrd is the key to security
<michael____> i tried gdmsetup says im noot root for some reason
<GoClick> thank you gavagai
<eclypse> marc: unlike windows.
<sivanicon> farous i have sudo to run commands from the start and always worked
<cwillu> michael____: put 'sudo ' in front of the command
<bimberi> michael____: 'gksudo gdmsetup' and you'll be running it as rook
<eclypse> cwillu, I'll attempt it now... lol
<bimberi> *root
<cwillu> sudo whatever-you-typed-befor
<bimberi> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using sudo {guiapp}
<cwillu> eclypse: good luck :)
<michael____> Thanks bro
<eclypse> cwillu...I'm gonna need it lol
<gavagai> GoClick, you're welcome
<cwillu> so, anyone wanna help me troubleshoot some samba issues?
<swim> can oggs play on ipods?
<eclypse> I don't even know how to get a anymous FTP for windows setup
<SeanTater> eclypse: if it took 10 cycles per hack, that passwd it would take a 2.8 GHZ processor 796332137294741755453467096728102408501824649 years to finish
<cwillu> eclypse: that's not the easy way of transfering files anyway
<eclypse> wow
<eclypse> thats insane, seantater
<eclypse> lol
<SurfnKid> eFoX: did it work
<eclypse> thanks for conferming my hope in linux :D
<Sivik> nickrud, thanks again
<neotard> SeanTater:  but you have that big number to 1 chance to get it right the first time ;)
<tamago> how does one mount ntfs writable?
<tamago> (I know this is dangerous)
<SeanTater> neotard: first I think I will use that luck to win the lottery a few billion times
<eFoX> SurfnKid: sorry, comp froze...trying it now
<neotard> lol
<cwillu> so patrick__ has come back yet;  suppose that means he's working now?
<cwillu> tamago: oh boy :)
<eFoX> SurfnKid: i did modprobe ndiswrapper as root, and then i tried iwlist scan, and same thing " no scan results"
<SurfnKid> eFoX: thought something had happened heh
<SurfnKid> eFoX: did you reboot?
<cwillu> tamago: captivefs is probably the best option, but I haven't tried installing it lately (and it needs a dll or two from windows if I recall correctly)
<bimberi> !fuse > tamago
<eFoX> SurfnKid: no. let me reboot.
<eFoX> brb
<SurfnKid> eFoX: try that yep
<swim> can oggs play on ipods?
<cwillu> tamago: other write support options for linux are so far either unmaintained, or still fairly limited in what they support (number of files per directory, types of changes that can be made, etc)
<bimberi> tamago: did ubotu send you a pm?  it's the first time i've used the new syntax
<Warbo> swim: Only with RockBox firmware
<PORDO> swim nope.
<cwillu> swim: don't know, google search is probably a better bet to find out
<PORDO> swim unless you use rockbox maybe.
<nickrud> Sivik, np, thanks for the opportunity to examine your box.
<nickrud> rflol
<cwillu> giggle
<tamago> bimberi: nope, didn't get a pm... but then I'm using irssi
<swim> thx
<cwillu> tamago: how's that working for you?  :)
<tamago> rather delightful
<tamago> all the standard irc commands
<nickrud> Sivik, a joke, a joke, if you knew my network skills, you'd be laughing harder
<Cntryboy> To extract a tar.bz2 is this the same as tar? Can anyone help me with the command please
<tamago> but none of the sugar-coated crap
<eclypse> cwillu, it still has the no screens found error
<neotard> tamago:  you mean you want to IRC w/o a mouse? :p
<nickrud> Cntryboy, tar xf <filename> , all supported formats
<Warbo> Cntryboy: "tar -xjf file.tar.bz2"
<bimberi> tamago
<Cntryboy> what about -xvvf ?
<farous> eclypse: did you remove all the xorg files. xserver-xorg is just a meta package
<bimberi> tamago: hmm
<neotard> "bzip2 -c -d <filename> | tar -cvf" is more fun :D
<bimberi> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<nickrud> Cntryboy, it slows down the extraction, but shows what's happening
<Warbo> Cntryboy: That will give you loads of output
<eclypse> farous, I did as cwillu suggested.
<bimberi> tamago: that's what i was trying to send ^^^^^^
<Cntryboy> okay so use -xjf then?
<eclypse> farous, do you know all the XGL packages that I can remove through apt-get ?
<sivanicon> so how do you get removed from sudoers?
<Aven> Hey all
<nickrud> Cntryboy, xf is sufficent
<Warbo> Who the hell wrote these ubotu infos? FUSE gives you a guide on NTFS but nothing else?
<farous> eclypse: i just use a short cut aptitude purge ~nxorg
<Aven> my resolution only shows 1024x768, how would I change that?
<eclypse> exact command?
<farous> will remove anypackage with xorg in it. then install ubuntu desktop
<Cntryboy> k thx
<Aven> it doesn't give an option for 1280, how do I add it?
<SurfnKid> Aven: Ubuntu?
<Aven> yeah
<nickrud> sivanicon, sudo deluser <usrname> admin
<Aven> I read the tutorial, but didn't help
<farous> eclypse: type man aptitude to konow how to use it
<SurfnKid> Aven: have you configured your GPU driver
<byron> how do you upgrade to drapper drake?
<neotard> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"  ^^
<farous> eclypse: but you need a net connection just in case
<byron> do I have to install all the updates that it presently has
<Aven> SurfnKid: what's that?
<byron> and then go to drapper
<dooglus> byron: it depends what you're upgrading from
<sivanicon> i never ran a command like that but yet i have been stripped of it?
<SurfnKid> Aven: your video card might not work on an out of the box install
<eclypse> I'de prefer not reading through a tun of stuff, since I have ADD, could you please just give me the full command? farous
<byron> im upgrading from 5.10
<Cntryboy> mmmm didn't work... cd@cd-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo tar -xjf gyach-enhanced_pyvoice-binary-1.0.7-i586.tar.bz2
<Cntryboy> Password:
<Cntryboy> cd@cd-desktop:~/Desktop$
<farous> eclypse: i did
<SurfnKid> Aven: so you might have to do some commands to get it running correctly. let me ask you what card do you have
<farous> sudo aptiutde purge ~nxorg
<dooglus> Cntryboy: it worked
<byron> do I have to install all the software updates before I upgrade?
<dooglus> Cntryboy: it would have told you if it hadn't
<nickrud> Cntryboy, now try sudo tar xf gyach-enhanced_pyvoice-binary-1.0.7-i586.tar.bz2
<Cntryboy> where did it extract it to then?
<stevejenson> anybody have luck installing xubuntu 6.06 on parallels for windows?
<farous> eclypse: and if you bothered and read few lines you would have never broken yor x-server :)
<valehru> Hey guys, anyone else using azureus and dapper x64?  Every time an alert comes up from azureus the message refuses to leave the bottom right hand corner of the screen....I have to reboot azureus to get rid of it....any suggestions?
<neotard> Cntryboy:  "bzip2 -c -d <filename> | tar -xvf"
<dooglus> Cntryboy: the current directory
<Cntryboy> shouldn't it extracted the folder on desktop?
<Aven> SurfnKid: how would I find out?
<SurfnKid> um
<SurfnKid> type this
<Cntryboy> neotard what does that do?
<SurfnKid> lspci
<neotard> Cntryboy:  nvm, I didn't see the rest.  dooglus told you the right thing.
<farous> valehru: it is common problem here too
<Warbo> Does someone know how I can make a random number with a set maximum in bash?
<eclypse> farous, I didn't BREAK it perse, I followed cwillo's advice ;)
<Sivik> nickrud, stupid question, but don't rangers mimerize spells?
<eclypse> farous, I merely need to edit that xorg file, and it'll be fine
<Aven> SurfnKid: whenI used windows xp, 1280 resolution worked
<neotard> Cntryboy:  it does the same thing you just did though.  it uses bzip to decompress and pipes that to tar for unarchiving.
<IcemanV9> how come i don't see core anywhere on my box when the app crashed??
<Cntryboy> now it showed up as usr with a key lock on it
<Aven> ubuntu doesn't though
<eclypse> farous, but this bloody screen wont go away...
<Cntryboy> so shouldn't I move this to the usr dir?
<eclypse> farous, nevermind I finally got it to leave
<farous> eclypse: i have broken xserver a lot too so so not worry :)
<valehru> farous, any fix for it? or is it common only to dapper?  Someone suggested uninstalling the non sun version of java, and install the sun jdk/jre, but still no fix
<neotard> Aven:  does CTRL-+ do anything?
<dooglus> Cntryboy: didn't it make a directory called 'usr' in Desktop?
<neotard> just out of curiousity :)
<SurfnKid> Aven: XP might have configured your card with PNP but Ubuntu might not have, especially if its a really new card. is it ATI
<Cntryboy> yes it did dooglus
<farous> valehru: i run sun java here
<nickrud> Sivik, we were so close to off topic, we have now crossed over
<Cntryboy> I said that
<eclypse> farous, what editor works with just the black screen linux bash?
<Aven> neotard: Ctrl and +?
<eFoX> SurfnKid: damm. Same thing
<valehru> farous, yeah me too...
<DewBoy3d> can anyone help a new user with a mouse problem? my mouse (logitech optical USB) stops responding about a minute after  logging into my dekstop.
<Cntryboy> but shouldn't that usr folder be in the usr directory?
<neotard> Aven:  YEAH :)
<eclypse> farous, text editor
<neotard> oops
<sivanicon> How do you check the groups you are apart of?
<valehru> ANyone else having that azureus problem?
<farous> eclypse: nano or pico
<Sivik> nickrud, ok
<Aven> neotard: nope it doesn't
<eclypse> farous, AH ok, I forgot about nano, lol
<eclypse> farous, told you I can't remember shit
<farous> valehru: i can only get rid of it by killing java
<dooglus> Cntryboy: you can "cd /; sudo tar xf ~/Desktop/gyach*bz2" to extract it to the right place
<Sivik> join me in nickrud then
<valehru> but doesnt that kill azureus then?
<nickrud> Sivik, off-topic
<Warbo> Cntryboy: If I extracted something like that the I would put all of it's stuff in /usr/local
<KevinIN72> what is a good php site setup thing for ex. php nuke
<IcemanV9> DewBoy3d: i have one same as yours; unplug it and plug it back
<Sivik> ok
<neotard> Aven:  What he's saying is that your card probably just isn't setup the same is all.  idk if there's an easier way to do it, but if you open up a command line and run through "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" you will run through the xserver config
<nickrud> there are other users of nwn, who know more than i
<SurfnKid> eFoX: :S even after sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<PORDO> swim i use cowon products, which support vorbis and flac, and i find them far superior to anything apple offers.
<IcemanV9> DewBoy3d: and try other usb port if you have more than one, too
<eclypse> farous, x is booting now
<DewBoy3d> IcemanV9: thanks, i'll try that. any clue why it's happening?
<farous> eclypse: great wish you luck my friend
<Cntryboy> warbo how do I move it there with out overwriting the usr folder
<neotard> Aven:  when you go through the configuration you can choose what resolutions you want displayed there, and it's in a fairly easy, user-friendly interface :)
<eFoX> SurfnKid: ya :'(
<eclypse> farous, well now its saying mesa instead of no screens found :D, progress is being made.
<IcemanV9> DewBoy3d: interrupt conflict .. i had to use one specific for my mouse to be usable all the time.
<swim> PORDO I only got the ipod because it was 60 bucks usd... and my rio karma busted
<dooglus> valehru: that's a bug in gtk+, not azureus.  recent betas of azureus work around it though
<farous> eclypse: if there are stil prob look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log will tell you what is wrong
<neotard> Aven:  read the dialogues!
<IcemanV9> DewBoy3d: *specific usb port
<valehru> really...ok....I'll check it out...thanks dooglus..
<PORDO> swim my rio karma busted three times in a row, and i finally went through hell to get a refund.  rio SUCKS.
<Warbo> Cntryboy: "sudo cp -r usr/* /usr/local"  I think (notice there is NOT a slash before the first usr)
<nickrud> Sivik, there is a lively community of nwn users on bioware
<Netbrian> Every now and then, my Ubuntu box just suddenly freezes, and won't respond until after a reboot.  I'm using the latest public release, and only run GAIM and Firefox when this happens.  I don't think this is a hardware issue -- it never happens no matter how long I run Windows.
<SurfnKid> eFoX: i cant believe you even got wlan0 to show up, i couldnt even get that far. does eth0 now replace wlan0?
<valehru> dooglus, what version gets around it?
<dooglus> valehru, farous, get a recent beta of azureus and the bug goes away.
<PORDO> swim use rockbox man, from what i've read it works great.
<eclypse> farous, lol, I'de rather not look through 1000 lines of errors :D
<Sivik> ok
<DewBoy3d> IcemanV9: can you explain how you fixed it. i am a very new linux user
<eFoX> SurfnKid: i rejusted my /etc/network/interfaces and now i just restarted it, and im going to see what that does
<Netbrian> Anyone have an idea what might cause this?
<dooglus> valehru: any recent beta.  I'm using 2.4.0.3_B42 and it's fine.
<eFoX> SurfnKid: wlan0 was replaced with eth1
<SurfnKid> ok
<valehru> dooglus, currently running 2.4.0.2
<valehru> cool
<valehru> will check it out
<SurfnKid> eFoX: oh ok well check if it works on eth1
<eclypse> farous, but progress is most definately being made
<dooglus> valehru: http://azureus.sourceforge.net/index_CVS.php
<neotard> is there an easier way to configure X than hacking the xorg.conf file OR doing dpkg-reconfigure?
<PORDO> Netbrian no, but that's certainly bizarre.
<farous> eclypse: you will spend longer times with trial an error. unless you are dam lucky ;)
<sorcre> Hello, I was setting up my Nvidia drivers and somehow my X configuration file was corrupted. I looked for the backup that was syppose to be made but it's not there. Is there anything I can do?
<eFoX> SurfnKid: nope. I tried most interfaces.
<eclypse> off topic question, has anyone ever brute force hacked a windows computer?
<Warbo> Netbrian: It may be a problem with proprietary drivers, if you use one
<eclypse> remotely
<IcemanV9> DewBoy3d: on my box, i have three usb ports .. only one port is very stable for my mouse and other two are not stable.
<Netbrian> Is there anything I could do to log this sort of behavior to find out for sure?
<eFoX> SurfnKid: let me try and make this simpler, im going to make my network open with no wep
<ardchoille> Can I change the resolution on tty1-6 simply by adding "vga=791" to menu.lst or do I need something more?
<Warbo> eclypse: There is a Live CD which can "recover" Windows passwords
<IcemanV9> DewBoy3d: other two are bad enough that i have to unplug and plug it back every 30 minutes or so.
<neotard> Netbrian:  what ubuntu are you using?
<eclypse> warbo, I am aware, are you talking about ophcrack?
<Netbrian> Dapper Drake.
<neotard> Netbrian:  did you upgrade from breezy badger?
<Warbo> eclypse: I was actually talking about RIP, but there are probably a few
<Netbrian> No, this was a fresh install.
<eclypse> warbo, can you send me a link to RIP?
<Cntryboy> dang how do I move this usr folder on desktop to trash, it won't let me
<DewBoy3d> IcemanV9: i see. just switched ports and is working now. we'll see how it goes
<eclypse> farous, damnit, now its saying no screens found again!
<Cntryboy> stupid lock on it
<valehru> dooglus, thx...
<Warbo> eclypse: Google? (I can't really be bothered at 4:16 AM)
<eclypse> warbo, what can be achieved through brute force hacking?
<eclypse> warbo, I understand
<neotard> Netbrian:  I had a 'similar' (that could totally be untrue because random freezes could be a number of things) after upgradeing to dapper.
<Cntryboy> I tried sudo rm usr with in that dir
<DewBoy3d> IcemanV9: thanks for the help
<IcemanV9> DewBoy3d: sure.
<Cntryboy> anyone?
<Warbo> eclypse: A valid excuse for purchasing extremely expensive computing equipment
<Netbrian> Any idea how to at least run some sort of logging?
<valehru> Cntryboy, sudo -R directoryName
<eclypse> warbo lol...
<dooglus> valehru: did you get it working?  if not, you need to rename the .jar file over the top of the old one
<valehru> Cntryboy, sudo rm -R directoryName
<eclypse> warbo, I'm still not entirely sure of that answer.
<neotard> Netbrian:  well, you could definitely check /var/log for stuff
<Cntryboy> what does -R mean
<Lukian> man rm
<ardchoille> Cntryboy: if you're inside that usr dir, you can't rm it unless there is another usr dir inside the usr dir. Make sense?
<Lukian> @ Cntryboy
<Warbo> Ok, I'm getting no answers here
<dooglus> Cntryboy: type "sudo rm -fr ~/Desktop/usr"
<SurfnKid> eFoX: sure thing that might work
<Cntryboy> no I wasn't in the dir itself was in the dir that had the dir..
<Cntryboy> what does -R mean though in lamen terms so ill know
<SurfnKid> eFoX: when i got my wifi running, i didnt care for wep, i was just glad it worked, took me a while
<ardchoille> Cntryboy: see what dooglus posted
<Lukian> Cntryboy: type 'man rm'
<rredd4> I use ndiswrapper, kernel is 2.6.15.23.  update manager recently upgraded the kernel to 2.6.15.25.  Do I have to setup ndiswrapper from scratch, or can I transfer the needed files somehow?
<dooglus> Cntryboy: -R is the same as -r or --recursive
<valehru> Cntryboy, rm -R means delete recursivley
<SurfnKid> eFoX: why dont you just enable mac-filtering that way no one associates with your router. Encryption has overhead :/
<valehru> etc..
<valehru> lol
<valehru> dooglus, downloading it now..
<L-----D> !driver
<ubotu> I know nothing about driver
<Cntryboy> lol what does recursivley mean to linux..?
<L-----D> !audio
<valehru> !xgl
<dooglus> SurfnKid: because it's trivial to change your mac address?
<ubotu> I know nothing about audio
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<SeanTater> L-----D: ubotu got a recent lobotomy
<SeanTater> L-----D: he's being reprogrammed by seveas
<Cntryboy> btw it worked, just trying to understand what the command means in dummy terms
<valehru> ahhh
<valehru> lol
<SurfnKid> dooglus: good point but what are the chances to get it right
<sn00p> Does anybody know if belkin wireless usb adapters work in ubuntu?
<L-----D> SeanTater: I see
<dooglus> Cntryboy: recursive means folders, and sub-folders, and sub-sub-folders, and ... recursively.
<eFoX> SurfnKid: That is an option. However, why cant i no longer scan. I SHOULD be able to get this working since it was working before. And @ school I want to be able to connect to the school servers and I wont have access to their firewalls and 'routers'
<ardchoille> Cntryboy: recursive means to perform the command on the dir and all dirs and contents of those dirs within the main dir
<Alth> Anyone know a good MP3 tagger?
<eFoX> dammit ! this is where windows xp is good for ! It finds, it connects, it asks you for a password...your good to go
<dooglus> SurfnKid: if it's not using encryption, then you sniff a mac address from an existing connection, and use that.
<SurfnKid> eFoX: dang
<ardchoille> Alth: easytag
<Cntryboy> oh okay thx bros
<SeanTater> ubotu tell L-----D about sound
<eFoX> SurfnKid: tell me bout it
<Cntryboy> makes sense
<Alth> Ok ardchoille  :)
<SurfnKid> dooglus: doesnt that suck :P
<SeanTater> L-----D: is that useful to you?
<dooglus> SurfnKid: that's why people use encryption!
<farous> eFoX: what is your wireless card
<farous> broadcom
<SurfnKid> dooglus: except in my town
<eFoX> farous: yes
<slugicide> Thanks, SurfnKid, for the WiFi FAQ, but it didn't help.  I'm online, but I can't share files with windows.  Tell me where to go?
<SurfnKid> dooglus: everyone is an idiot here
<L-----D> SeanTater: yep, thanks
<dooglus> SurfnKid: everyone?
<ardchoille> SurfnKid: not everyone ;)
<farous> eFoX: did you try the bcm43xx pakcage
<eFoX> farous: i tried using dapper's driver, and it sucked, so i blacklisted it and used ndiswrapper
<SurfnKid> dooglus: sorry. i mean here in my city, its awful
<Cntryboy> what does the / mean in this command?   mv gyach*.tar.bz2 /
<eFoX> farous: what is that ?
<neotard> the biggest room is the room for improvement, therefore everyone is an idiot :D
<Cntryboy> what dir is /
<farous> there is a how to on the forums and i am running it here flawleslly
<dooglus> SurfnKid: I was wondering if you live in your town
<GoClick> gavagai if I use "screen" when I quit SSH screen will be closed, won't it?
<SurfnKid> dooglus: dont ask
<SurfnKid> dooglus: hehe
<Rug> Cntryboy: root
<eFoX> farous: really ?
<ardchoille> Cntryboy: means to move it to the root dir
<SeanTater> Cntryboy: it means the root directory, the top level directory
<eFoX> farous: there are alot of how-to's...do you have a particular one ?
<farous> eFoX: search for bcm43xx module package and install the one that correspond to your linux-image
<SurfnKid> eFoX: thats why i dont use wep, because every other wifi-router around my hood is open, no one really knows SSID's broadcast by default
<Cntryboy> so sudo doesn't mean to root dir it just means switch to root user which is admin then right?
<gavagai> GoClick, no
<neotard> GoClick:  screen after you detach from it will not close after you log out
<farous> eFoX: i know the steps do nto bother to bookmark them
<dooglus> Cntryboy: right
<SurfnKid> farous: hey is that package for Dapper?
<Cntryboy> okay thx
<farous> SurfnKid: yap
<SurfnKid> I want that bookmark
<ardchoille> Cntryboy: sudo means to perform the command as root user
<gavagai> GoClick, you can detach the screen session with ctrl-a d
<SurfnKid> even tho im back on Breezy :/
<gavagai> GoClick, but if you just disconnect it still stays running
<dooglus> Cntryboy: / is the root directory - the top directory.  "root" is the admin user.  confusing I guess, having two things called 'root'
<farous> ok give me a min to search for a good howto
<SurfnKid> but I have another laptop with a bcm43xx adapter, thatll gimme homework :P
<SurfnKid> farous:  you rock thanks man
<swim> whats good for converting ogg to mp3?
<neotard> Aven:  how's it going with X?
<emiliano_26> hi men!
<eFoX> isnt ogg better than mp3s ?
<Aven> neotard: going great, ty :] 
<neotard> emiliano_26:  who you calling a man?!
<dooglus> swim: converting from ogg to mp3 is never good.  it makes the sound worse.
<eFoX> oh...want it on a mp3 player that doesnt support ogg ?
<Aven> sorry, can't send PMs
<Aven> haven't identified
<emiliano_26> somebody can tell me how can I do to enter in spanish???
<[aj] > I'm trying to install something using apt-get and it keeps telling me to insert the cd. Is there a way to install from the internet instead of by CD?
<emiliano_26> it is something like ubuntu es???
<Vaske_Car> Is there more Mac or Linux desktop users?
<dooglus> swim: what about 'sox'?
<GoClick> it seems my giant ass sql killed the serve
<farous> SurfnKid: it is not perfect but better than nothing. linux-2.6.16.17 will have native support for broadcom so the next release of ubuntu i believe
<swim> dooglus: its for my ipod...
<dooglus> swim:  SOX (SOund eXchange) is a generic utility for translating
<dooglus>  sound files from one format to another
<IcemanV9> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<sivanicon> I ran these two command 'sudo groupadd -g 500 fat' 'sudo usermod -G fat msivanich' now im unable to use 'sudo ' anything. Any ideas?
<ardchoille> [aj] : you can comment out the cd line in your sources.list, then install
<neotard> [aj] :  good question!  you can install from the internet in debian, but ubuntu doesn't hand out a netinstall kernal and initrd
<emiliano_26> thanks!
<GoClick> Oh no it didn't I just used the lan connection not the remote
<swim> thanks dooglus
<farous> SurfnKid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<slugicide> Is there a trick to getting windows and ubuntu to share files? They can see each other via wireless, but no access.
<dooglus> sivanicon: if you run "id" in a shell, are you still shown as being in the admin group?
<neotard> slugicide:
<neotard> oops
<slugicide> Ak!
<SurfnKid> dooglus: goin back to this town thing.. well no one uses linux around here and its just a few of those around town who do, who i dont really know, everyone else uses windows, or just no PC at all. i could be wrong :P
<neotard> silly touchstream O.o
<eFoX> farous: is this what you currently used and were successful with ?
<SurfnKid> farous: thats the page im on!
<dr_willis> slugicide,  to get windows to see the linux shares. you proberly need to do a "sudo smbpasswd -a username" for the linux users.. also you may need to edit the smb.conf file to enabel browseable home's and writeable homes
<farous> eFoX: i am not dual booting debian and ubuntu
<farous> am on my debian box now
<SurfnKid> farous: might have missed that package
<valehru> dooglus, azureus is finally working...thanks for the tip
<cwillu> how can I list the users or groups from the commandline?
<farous> eFoX: but this page is quite similar to what i did
<gavagai> GoClick, so then to reattach the screen session you do:  screen -dr.  screen is so useful, it has multiple windows, cut/paste, etc
<slugicide> OK, dr.  ...
<sivanicon> dooglus , i get uid=1000(msivanich) gid=1000(msivanich) groups=500(fat), 1000(msivanich)
<Cntryboy> grr
<farous> SurfnKid: eFoX look at using the new broadcom driver
<gavagai> i'm irc'ing from inside screen
<Cntryboy> where can I find this file? cd@cd-desktop:/usr/local/bin$ gyach
<Cntryboy> gyach: error while loading shared libraries: libltdl.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<SurfnKid> ok
<ardchoille> gavagai: me too, I love screen+irssi
<farous> SurfnKid: you need the bcmwl.sys file though there is a link i think to where you can download one
<SurfnKid> farous: not the bcmwl5.sys from before
<gavagai> ardchoille, yeah that's what i'm using as well
<Cntryboy> anyone?
<farous> the window one that i have did not work here had to download one from the net
<dooglus> sivanicon: so you're not in the admin group.  that's why you can't 'sudo'
<dooglus> sivanicon: what do you see if you "grep ^admin: /etc/group"?
<eFoX> farous: what do you think I should do with ndiswrapper ? Uninstall it ?
<sivanicon> dooglus: admin:x:112
<dooglus> SurfnKid: "sudo apt-get install libltdl3"
<SurfnKid> farous: ill give that a shot with my other laptop sometime, im gonna get it goin
<farous> eFoX: yah i never managed to make it work. after the installation and getting the device whenever i make a scan there is always no results
<SurfnKid> ah ok
<dooglus> sivanicon: so nobody is in group admin.  nobody can use 'sudo' on your PC
<cwillu> heh
<sivanicon> nice
<dooglus> Cntryboy: "sudo apt-get install libltdl3"
<rredd4> when I change kernels do I have to reload nidswrapper and drivers from scratch?
<cwillu> yay for single-user mode
<sivanicon> dooglus: how did i manage this with those 2 commands?
<SurfnKid> so far my 8600 dell is working smooth, dont wanna mess with that you know
<sivanicon> dooglus and does this mean reinstall or is there another way?
<neotard> Cntryboy:  instead of asking each step on files missing and software, you might look into synaptic.
<cwillu> sivanicon: single user mode will give you a root prompt
<ardchoille> sivanicon: you can't sudo or get root privs?
<nekostar> desktopbsd failed... pcbsd failed... now lets see if i fail gentoo ~_~ bbiab
<sivanicon> archoille correct
<ardchoille> sivanicon: I am curious as to how you managed that
<dooglus> sivanicon: the usermod -G did it - from the man page: "If the user is currently a member of a group which is not listed, the user will be removed from the group".  so you removed yourself from the 'admin' group.
<ardchoille> ah, ok
<sivanicon> *clap* *clap*
<sivanicon> im a genius
<rredd4> Hobbsee since I have a new kernel, do I have to reload nidswrapper and drivers from scratch?
<dooglus> ardchoille: he did "sudo usermod -G <some list not including admin> <his-username>"
<Hobbsee> rredd4: probably.  try it.
<ardchoille> dooglus: I see
<Hobbsee> rredd4: i think i did, yeah.
<carpediem> has anyone noticed this - the Dapper Live/Install CD's version of parted only has ext2 support, but the default is ext3 so when Ubiquity tries to create the filesystem it fails.  How can a major bug like this be so unnoticed?
<cwillu> that has to be the worst user interface design ever
<neotard> carpediem:  meh, use reiser :D
<sivanicon> so is there any way to make this right or do i have to reinstall?
<dooglus> sivanicon: you need to reboot into single-user mode / rescue mode; maybe  you can do that from your grub menu?  or from an install CD?  and then run "adduser <yourname> admin"
<SurfnKid> Ubiquity?
<sivanicon> dooglus
<carpediem> neotard: tried, it doesn't support that either, only ext2
<sivanicon> ill try that
<rredd4> Hobbsee hoping I could transfer files from 23 kernel to 25 kernel
<ardchoille> sivanicon: :20:32:46: < cwillu> sivanicon: single user mode will give you a root prompt
<dooglus> carpediem: ext2 and ext3 are much the same
<carpediem> SurfnKid: its the graphical installer that ships with dapper.
<neotard> carpediem:  hmm, maybe a corrupted installation cd?
<Munchkinguy> The alpha version of GNASH has recently been released. It is already in the debian package repository.
<carpediem> dooglus: No, they aren't.
<Munchkinguy>  I think that it should be put in the Ubuntu universe repository, but I'm not sure how to request it.
<SurfnKid> capgadget: yep, crashed on me once, but it was a DVD error
<sivanicon> ardchoille how do i boot into single user mode?
<Hobbsee> rredd4: just install the same files, for the newer kernel...the drivers stay the same
<Hobbsee> Munchkinguy: which package?
<neotard> carpediem:  yes, they are.  dooglus is right.  ext3 is ext2 with a log, basically
<carpediem> neotard: no, others on various websites have noticed this.
<dooglus> carpediem: ext3 is ext2 with journalling bolted on as an afterthought.
<neotard> dooglus:  hehe
<cwillu> time to drown my sorrows in a game of pingus
<ardchoille> sivanicon: hit the ESC key during a reboot. Then, once root, you can edit your sudoers file with visudo
<sivanicon> thanks!
<dooglus> ardchoille: ESC during reboot?  what does that do?
<ardchoille> sivanicon: don't reinstall, that's easily fixed.
<carpediem> neotard, dooglus: if you don't understand that a journaling filesystem and a non-journaling filesystem aren't "nearly the same" then I don't know what to say.
<Munchkinguy> Hobbsee: http://packages.debian.org/experimental/utils/gnash
<Hobbsee> Munchkinguy: if it's in debian, it should be in edgy in the next couple of weeks
<cwillu> dooglus: accesses the grub boot menu
<ardchoille> dooglus: brings up the boot menu to allow selection of a diff kernel
<SurfnKid> grub, :( couldnt get my splash screens going
<SurfnKid> anyone know how to
<dooglus> carpediem: ext2 and ext3 use exactly the same structure.  you can mount an ext3 filesystem as ext2 and it works fine.
<neotard> carpediem:  actually, compare reiser or jfs to ext3.  there's a big diff.
<Munchkinguy> It's a like a Free version of Macromedia Flash.
<Hobbsee> Munchkinguy: no, wait, it's only in experimental...hmm..
<dr_willis> backwards compatiablity
<Hobbsee> Munchkinguy: sounds good.  trying to remember where you request that sort of thing
<SurfnKid> i resize everythin 640x480 14colors save to xpm. then gzip to gz but grub cant read it
<carpediem> dooglus, neotard: ugh...well, anyway, not the point of what I'm getting at anyway.  Dapper install CD seems to have one major bug.
<xzcvczx> whats the package to install for suns jdk?
<neotard> carpediem:  sounds like it :(  only install cd I have is breezy badger, haven't checked out the dapper dragon cd, just did dist-upgrade.
<Munchkinguy> xzcvczx: sun-java5-jdk
<neotard> is there a bug reporting tool on the site?  I'm new to ubuntu :)
<carpediem> neotard: as did I with most of my systems....but this is a laptop that had something else on it.
<xzcvczx> Munchkinguy: cheers
<neotard> carpediem:  debian ftw ;)
<dooglus> neotard: bugs go to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<Munchkinguy> xzcvczx: have fun
<carpediem> neotard: actually fedora....which is why I'm trying to put dapper on it asap.
<xzcvczx> Munchkinguy: ??? is it in apt-get?
<Munchkinguy> yes, it's in multiverse
<neotard> carpediem:  there you go, what dooglus said
<Hobbsee> Munchkinguy: [13:40]  <bddebian> Have them request a sync/merge from Experimental
<xzcvczx> Munchkinguy: its says package not found
<farous> xzcvczx: add the multiverse repos
<Munchkinguy> xzcvczx: Have you enabled the Multiverse repository?
<carpediem> dooglus, neotard: yeah....looked there a bit ago....seems I need to file a report.
<ardchoille> xzcvczx: do you have multiverse enabled?
<neotard> carpediem:  ugh!  I gave up on RH with the mother's day edition :)
<xzcvczx> someone want to tell me how to do that (its not my box i am just trying to get sun on it)
<carpediem> I do find bug #1 entertaining though
<ardchoille> neotard: lol
<Munchkinguy> What is bddebian?
<neotard> that isn't entirely true.. I did buy RH4 just to support an opensource company
<carpediem> neotard: Fedora was only there as a trial...and it failed.
<Munchkinguy> carpediem: Not entertaining... depressing
<ardchoille> Can I change the resolution on tty1-6 simply by adding "vga=791" to menu.lst or do I need something more?
<dooglus> carpediem: is this your bug? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/45397
<sivanicon> dooglus feels good to be an admin again, thanks
<dooglus> carpediem: bug #1 has been there for ages, and it's still not fixed!
<carpediem> dooglus: no, but thanks for looking.
<neotard> ardchoille:  if that's the right mode, it should work if you're adding it to the kernel line
<Munchkinguy> xzcvczx: Go to System --> Administration --> Synaptic Package Manager
<ardchoille> neotard: Thank you
<neotard> ardchoille:  granted, I haven't configured the terminal res in like.. hmm, years :)
<neotard> ardchoille:  oh wait, it should go after append iirc
<xzcvczx> Munchkinguy: unfourtunately dont have physical access to the box
<ardchoille> neotard: it's the right mode, I just needed to know if framebuffer support is compiled into the Dapper latest kernel
<kditty> can anyone help me with an ipod problem? im using gnome dapper and i loaded my ipod in gtkpod and updated it and the program crashed, now i cant read my ipod or add or remove any files
<carpediem> dooglus: here's another guy with the exact problem, and 10 comments saying "Me too" Failed to create a file system:  http://justinsomnia.org/2006/06/giving-ubuntu-another-go-with-dapper-drake/
<neotard> something like append vga=#### (whatever the modes are)
<dooglus> ardchoille: I'm not sure that it is.  It was in breezy, but not dapper
<neotard> ardchoille:  oh, no clue
<ardchoille> guess I'll find out soon enough
<neotard> ardchoille:  it won't work if the support isn't there, right?  just ctrl-alt-del :p
<Munchkinguy> xzcvczx: In the terminal, type sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<neotard> ardchoille:  I've been meaning to look into terminal FB support
<xzcvczx> Munchkinguy: cheers i have never touched ubuntu before or really any apt-get based linux
<ardchoille> neotard: me too
<MacJunky_PDQ> hi
<merty> hello MacJunky :P
<dooglus> neotard: I've tried adding the vga= line, but it makes my virtual terminals go into 'black-on-black' mode
<Cube-ness> hey.. are there older versoin of packages available somewhere? like, can i use apt/synaptic to install older versions of python, etc?
<PowerPC> :o
<HellDragon> hey MacJunky_PDQ
<ardchoille> neotard: I'm gonna check it out, brb
<dooglus> neotard: they still work, but everything's invisible
<Munchkinguy> xzcvczx: After that, just "uncomment" the lines that say "universe" and add the word "multiverse" after each of them
<MacJunky_PDQ> hi merty and PowerPC ;)
<neotard> dooglus:  hmm, maybe a terminal config issue?  or an unsupported resolution
<wthww> hi rooom
<merty> what does rm -rf / do?
<merty> i typed it and i got errors.
<carpediem> kditty: have you tried unplugging the ipod and plugging back in?
<neotard> merty:  it screws you over
<carpediem> kditty: and, may I suggest giving banshee a try...it works with the IPod quite well.
<farous> merty it forces the remove of whatever is after it
<neotard> merty:  well, it would as root or using sudo :p  it removes the root directory, recursively and forcefully
<valehru_> Hey guys, got disconnected....did anyone answer my question, how can I change the colour of the text in the menus,. Application, Places, System?
<michael___> Anyone know how to access 3ddesktop??
<neotard> merty:  essentially you'd be removing everything on all mounted, writeable partitions :)
<SurfnKid> michael___: type 3ddesk on a terminal if its installed
<michael___> k
<PowerPC> RTFM
<PowerPC> lol
<therumble> ooboontoo is teh sweet man
<kditty> carpediem, i tried unplugging and connecting again, seems like thats when the problem started. when i plug it in and try to run gtkpod it give me an error about the ipod.db file.
<nickrud> hexes PowerPC
<SurfnKid> michael___: if its not installed 'sudo apt-get install 3ddesk'
<farous> valehru_: try system>pref>font do not kow of the colour though
<carpediem> merty: in other words, don't type in commands that people tell you to without knowing what they do.
<merty> ok
<PowerPC> i only told him ifconfig :p
<kditty> the ipod is formatted under windows carpediem, could that be the problem?
<farous> have a question why ws the packag gnome-conf-editor hidden from the menus?
<neotard> the MAN command is your friend :)
<therumble> i'm so proud of myself, i figured out how to dual-boot windows xp and ubuntu
<therumble> yay
<valehru_> farous, nope, no colour there
<valehru_> therumble, well done...
<carpediem> kditty: no, in fact that's good
<therumble> yay
<neotard> "man rm" will provide wonderous volumes of information ;)
<carpediem> kditty: if you format it under Mac, you can't read it in Linux
<Cntryboy> anyone know the command to see if this (((((  PyGtk-2 ))))) is installed on my system?
<michael___> Daemon started.  Run 3ddesk to activate.
<michael___> admin@ubuntu:~$ 3ddeskd: glXIsDirect failed, no Direct Rendering possible!
<michael___> 3ddeskd: Please configure hardware acceleration.  Exiting.
<michael___> Whats wrong??/
<neotard> Cntryboy:  did you look into synaptic? :)
<farous> Cntryboy: aptitude search pygtk
<Cntryboy> thanks
<carpediem> kditty: but I don't know about the db error.
<kditty> carpediem, the files i deleted were gone, and the files i added are there, so i know that gtkpod did the job. also how do i go about disconnecting my ipod safely instead of unplugging it?
<nickrud> michael___, you need to enable your three D accell, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Munchkinguy> Hobbsee: What is bddebian?
<farous> Cntryboy: by default package names are small letters
<michael___> k
<Cntryboy> if nothing comes back does that mean I don't have it?
<Hobbsee> Munchkinguy: a dev
<rob138> hi, i am going to compile and install amarok beta 1.4.1, should i remove the packaged install before hand?
<nickrud> michael___, if you have a card not mentioned here, come back
<carpediem> kditty: well, I don't think you have to umount a USB device like on Windows.
<farous> Cntryboy: if it has i before the package name then it is installed. otherwise you need ot install it
<Hobbsee> rob138: dont bother, we've already got packages for it
<nickrud> *there
<carpediem> kditty: But I could be wrong
<Cntryboy> I dunno...     cd@cd-desktop:~$ aptitude search pygtk
<Cntryboy> cd@cd-desktop:~$
<Cntryboy> thats what it came back
<Munchkinguy> Hobbsee: How do i contact bddebian?
<neotard> ardchoille:  so?
<rob138> hobbsee really? do i need to change repository?
<michael___> i have a geforce fx
<ardchoille> neotard: It worked, so fb support is compiled into the latest dapper kernel
<Hobbsee> Munchkinguy: /msb bddebian
<nickrud> Cntryboy, try apt-cache search , it's broader
<neotard> ardchoille:  nifty
<farous> Cntryboy: it is not installed and not in your repos
<carpediem> kditty: if the module is hung, it'
<ardchoille> now I have all my tty's at 1024x768 res
<StuckMojo> what packages are needed to build kernel modules against the binary kernels?
<carpediem> kditty: if the module is hung, it's possible you could rmmod it, then modprobe it
<StuckMojo> build-essentials and what else?
<farous> Cntryboy: try adding the extra repos. and make sure this is the right name for the pacakge. synaptic is easier this way
<kditty> carpediem, thanks, i wasnt sure if it mattered or not. im running banshee right now ill see if this works
<StuckMojo> i've already got linux-kernel-headers
<carpediem> kditty: yeah, try that.
<Cntryboy> well what nickrud told me to type came up with a whole list of python packages
<Hobbsee> rob138 http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/packages/ <-- amarok 1.4.1-beta1 and the required libvisual0.4 and libvisual0.4-dev ( I packaged from upstream but not in debian yet ) also setup as a repo if you want to just add my pubkey ( http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/packages/pubkey.html )
<StuckMojo> or do i need those for a particular version
<Cntryboy> what does that mean?
<nickrud> StuckMojo, linux-kernel-headers-$(uname -r)
<kditty> carpediem, i really dont know what youre talking about with rmmod and modprobe. im new to linux
<StuckMojo> nickrud: thx
<farous> Cntryboy: did you use synaptic before a front end for the package management
<neotard> Cntryboy:  apt-cache will search for available packages in your apt cache.
<carpediem> kditty: well, in Windows terms, its kind of like unloading a driver, then loading it again.
<nickrud> Cntryboy, searching for the proper package is a learned skill.
<nickrud> Cntryboy, brb
<Cntryboy> oh hell im confused now
<rob138> hobbsee, cool thanks
<Cntryboy> lol
<kditty> oh ok, basically like rebooting then?
<michael___> cant i just use the drivers that came with my cd?
<neotard> Cntryboy:  if you want to look for installed packages.. my personal fravorite command is this: "dpkg -l | grep <keywork>"
<Hobbsee> rob138: that lot should be on kubuntu.org soon
<carpediem> kditty: lol, well, yeah, cept we don't reboot in Linux very often.
<n30n> What is a good program for playing dvd movies on my comptuer
<kditty> same idea though
<dooglus> neotard: ubuntu once ran "/bin/rm -fr /" when I booted it.  it didn't do much damage, surprisingly :)
<carpediem> kditty: a driver in linux is usually a "kernel module"
<neotard> dooglus:  as a user it should only delete files and directories you have write access too
<rob138> hobbsee, should i remove 1.4 first?
<kditty> where can i read more about it carpediem?
<dooglus> neotard: fortunately it deleted something it needed to continue working quite early on, and failed
<michael___> this drivers on synapic are old?
<neotard> dooglus:  as root it'll remove everything until it gets to the kernel iirc.. then it just dumps
<michael___> for the nvidia
<ardchoille> dooglus: it shouldn't do any damage unless you run it as root or with sudo
<dooglus> neotard: ubuntu ran it when it booted, as part of the startup commands - as root
<nickrud> Cntryboy, you need a pygtk package, for what?
<Cntryboy> for gyach
<Cntryboy> voice I think
<NickGarvey> from the command line, how would I check how much battery I have left?
<neotard> Cntryboy:  are you using gnome?
<carpediem> kditty: well, one way, if you type "lsmod" you'll see the current list of drivers your kernel supports, and the ones that say they are loaded are the ones you are using.
<nickrud> Cntryboy, ok, now exactly what dependency does the package call for?
<Hobbsee> rob138: you dont need to
<Cntryboy> yes neotard
<dooglus> ardchoille: it'll still wipe out all your documents if you run it as your own user I guess
<Cntryboy> let me do it again so I can show u
<neotard> Cntryboy:  click "system -> administration -> Synaptic"
<dooglus> ardchoille: from that point of view it does more damage if you run it as a user, since the OS is replaceable
<farous> Cntryboy: it is python-gtk2
<NickGarvey> nevermind, got it
<nickrud> heh. cut off at the knees by farous
<Cntryboy> Gyach Enhanced, pY! Voice Chat, and the Gyach-E Webcam Utilities all use Gtk-2 for their user interfaces (Gtk-2 2.0.6 or better required). Additionally, Gyach-E requires GtkHTML-2, and pY! Voice Chat requires PyGtk-2. (Pre-built versions of these libraries are available in the Download Area.)
<farous> nickrud: ?
<Cntryboy> see it says I need pygtk-2 for voice chat
<smev9> crazy, my ubuntu miraclously rendered into edubuntu...  WHY
<neotard> need to teach the guy to fish
<rob138> hobbsee, i get an error regarding "kdelibs4c2a"
<neotard> smev9:  did you install the edubuntu package?
<ardchoille> dooglus: it won't wipe out anything because a normal user doesn't have write perms to / and your home dir isn't /
<farous> :)
<Hobbsee> rob138: apt-get -f install
<smev9> not that i know of, but you gave me a hint, what happened
<farous> so sleepy :)
<Hobbsee> rob138: it's the problem when you install via dpkg, not via apt-get
<Cntryboy> nickrud did you see what I typed?
<smev9> i tried wine and there were some installs and makes ans such...
<neotard> smev9:  :)  if you look in the apt cache you'll see there's an edubuntu-desktop which will install and configure your desktop for edubuntu
<Munchkinguy> Hobbsee: Thank you.
<Munchkinguy> bye
<nickrud> Cntryboy, yes.
<rob138> hobbsee, so synaptic won't work?
<Cntryboy> well I didn't have it
<nickrud> Cntryboy, I'm interrupted for a sec by life
<Cntryboy> I guess
<nickrud> Cntryboy, farous points out you need python-gtk2
<Hobbsee> rob138: if you can find the repository to add, yes.  otherwise, just wait a few days until Riddell gets a chance to put it up on kubuntu.org
<smev9> neotard: yeah, probably, but it was surpising when edubuntu popped up unasked
<Hobbsee> rob138: the guy who did them isnt awake at the moment, and he told me where the packages are, but not what the repository was.
<neotard> smev9:  lol, yeah.. always good to check the list of packages being installed before proceeding
<Cntryboy> okay well he said theres prebuilt lib of these files in dl area
<Cntryboy> so ill grab it, i hope its a legit one
<rob138> hobbsee, i added the repositorys from the website you linked...?
<nickrud> Cntryboy, ymmv, some people do know their packaging
<Hobbsee> rob138: okay, try it with synaptic
<smev9> yeah, a total ubuntumaster like me never forgets to controll all ... eh thingies ;)
<farous> Cntryboy: did you check skup for voice chat. or why you need those suspected packages for
<rob138> hobbsee, thats what is giving me the error, it is saying kdelibs4c2a 4.3.5.3 is needed, but 4.3.5.2 is to be installed...?
<Cntryboy> I need that package for voice chat with gyach
<smev9> !edubuntu
<ubotu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<Hobbsee> rob138: ah, yes, you need the kde 3.5.3 repositories from kubuntu.org
<rob138> hobbsee, okie dokie
* farous learned to change a lot of his habbits since converting never regreted it though :)
<crimsun> Hobbsee: ponies?
<wastrel> hija
<Hobbsee> rob138: you can compile it yourself, if you wish, but we found last night that we needed that repo for the libvisual0.4
<Hobbsee> crimsun: no, sheep.
<nux31> how can i get a list of available packages under terminal ??
<crimsun> Hobbsee: baaah
<neotard> I think the ubuntu page needs a howto on how to setup xinerama desktop with ATI cards.  (a really good, concise version)
<XTORTION> when i run try to install a program the install script checks for C compiler and gives me this   error: C compiler cannot create executables  How can i fix it?
<wastrel> nux31:  apt-cache search
<rob138> hobbsee, no no, if someone else had problems with compiling, i'll have a catastrophe
<Hobbsee> rob138: heh
<neotard> any disagreements? :)
<nux31> is there a ubuntu faq page ??
<XTORTION> lol
<farous> neotard: how to for the property drives or the free one?
<ardchoille> nux31: that's gonna be a rather long list
<nux31> mean on the internet
<ardchoille> nux31: that's gonna be a rather long list
<ardchoille> lol
<Hobbsee> nux31: see /topic
<LinuxNIT> nux31, a very very very very loooong list
<megasquid> how do i configure the nautilus icon fonts on the desktop?
<neotard> farous:  it could definitely use a good one for the proprietary version, I still haven't got my brain around that one.  but the instructions on the wiki didn't help me setup my multihead right using the radeon driver.
<elknof3> hi everybody
<elknof3> can someone help me configuring amul??
<elknof3> amule..
<neotard> farous:  as far as I know though, the proprietary driver doesn't support the mergedfb or xinerama correctly.  it does multihead, but that's somewhat a bitch and a half of a way to run X.
<michael___> How do i install and play gta3 on my pc?
<farous> neotard: the property dirve is set by the fglrxcontrol package so no need for howto. for the free ones it is the normal setting of xinerama
<nux31> how about a HOWTO page ?
<neotard> farous:  not really :)
<farous> neotard: if you use radeon then i agree though i just commented some lines in the default xorg.conf file
<michael___> What do i need to run gta3 on ubuntu?
<megasquid> how do i configure the nautilus icon fonts on the desktop?
<Frem> michael___, Do you know what Cedega is? Transgaming makes it. Go look them up.
<farous> neotard: only dual head need manual setting for the property drive. which run great here
<michael___> k
<michael___> can i get it of synapic?
<Frem> no
<valehru_> ok to change the font color on the menu i was to edit the gtkrc-1.2-gnome2 file.  However this is controlled by the  gnome-settings-daemon.  However it is already running...is there a gui to manipulate the  gnome-settings-daemon?
<neotard> farous:  like I said, haven't dug into the proprietary driver yet.  I have a conf for standard multihead, but that doesn't allow you to share windows between screens.
<nickrud> megasquid, two ways: either choose an icon theme in the themes dialog, or right click the item on your desktop and select a custom icon
<neotard> farous:  but standard xinerama and radeon (xorg driver) don't mix well.
<farous> neotard: i can post my xorg.conf file to you if you have radeon card
<Frem> michael___, It's commercial software, you'll have to spend $15 or so to get it. Alternatively, you can play with Wine. Wine can be hit or miss, though. You have 3d acceleration working, right?
<megasquid> nickrud: right, but i want to configure the actual font thats used to display the name of the icon, or have no name displayed at all...
<StuckMojo> thanks again
<Cntryboy> dang synaptic package manager doesn't have anything pygtk, how do I manually add this link and this link only?
<neotard> farous:  you're using the fglrx driver with xinerma-style support?
<michael___> :D
<michael___> Idk
<nickrud> megasquid, you ask toooooo much from gnome
<farous> neotard: radeon run xinerama natively or can be set in the regular fassion
<michael___> I just downloaionfg nvida-glx-legacy
<farous> neotard: it is called extended desktop. just disable xinerama in the gdm.conf to use it
<megasquid> nickrud: damn thats gnomes #1 drawback, not too configurable
<neotard> farous:  idk, with xinerama on my 9700 using radeon I get a cloned desktop.  using mergedFB I get xinerama-style support fine.
<elknof3> can someone help me configuring amule??
<farous> neotard: i set it in boththe prop and free drives. i dual boot debian free drive and ubuntu prop drive here
<NickGarvey> all the cool kids use e16
<nickrud> megasquid, i'd lkle that myself, but I can't convert to kde, which doesn't do that either
<farous> neotard: did you properly set your server section
<Frem> NickGarvey, only 16? I've got e17 going. Flipping sweet.
<wastrel> hello
<Blue89> what does ubuntu use to render opengl programs?
<Blue89> mesa?
<NickGarvey> Frem: damn you! I couldn't get it working
<ardchoille> Frem: yeah, e17 is quite nice
<neotard> farous:  xorg works fine for me.  idk what you're talking about :)
<NickGarvey> bah!
<megasquid> nickrud: i may just disable nautilus and use a differnt icon manager that allows me to do it, the one i use on my other linux box will allow that
<Frem> NickGarvey, Mind you, I didn't say it worked. I said it "goes".
<nux31> apt-cache <-- isn't that just looking in the cache ?
<farous> neotard: by the way i never tried xinerama with gnome. i do nto think it is xinerama aware. with fluxbox it work flawlessly
<Cntryboy> dang synaptic package manager doesn't have anything pygtk, how do I manually add this link and this link only?
<nickrud> megasquid, which tool do you use?
<michael___> how do i enable the nvida legacy i downloaded
<NickGarvey> Frem: haha, elive cd was pretty
<neotard> farous:  metacity is xinerama aware, it was one of the first to be that way :)
<farous> neotard: lol it is my setting then. for i do not use metacity
<Frem> NickGarvey, Yeah. They took out the pretty engage thingie and replaced it with an ugly panel. :'-(
<dooglus> ardchoille: "rm -fr /" will walk the whole fileystem looking for files to delete.  it doesn't matter that I can't delete / or /home or even /home/dooglus - it will get into /home/dooglus/ at some point, and then it will be able to delete lots of stuff.
<eFoX> farous: what does "sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware <downloaded file>" mean ? Actually the <downloaded file> mean ?
<megasquid> nickrud: i think its idesk, but i'm not completely sure i have to double check
<mertea> how do get Ubuntu to compile things it always fails and i get it to work on other forms of *nix
<Frem> michael___, Have you enabled all the repositories?
<neotard> farous:  that's the standard gnome xserver is all.. xinerama is fine though, but it takes twidling.  all I said was, there needs to be a howto on the wiki about how to actually configure it :)
<XTORTION> when i run try to install a program the install script checks for C compiler and gives me this   error: C compiler cannot create executables  How can i fix it?
<elknof3> hi everybody can someone help me confiuring amule??
<michael___> Yeah
<farous> eFoX: that is your bcmwl5.sys file
<michael___> i just dowlnoaded and installe dthe
<michael___> nvidia-glx-legacy
<eFoX> farous: thats what i thought...thanks *crosses fingers*
<NickGarvey> Frem: wonder how long it is until e17 is stable.. been like 5 years heh
<dooglus> XTORTION: install 'build-essential'
<ardchoille> dooglus: oh, that's right, I stand corrected.. I didn't think about the "-r" part. You are correct, sir :)
<Hobbsee> !tell XTORTION about b-d
<ubotu> I know nothing about b-d
<Hobbsee> oops
<XTORTION> k thank you
<dooglus> ardchoille: I just tried it to be sure :)
<ardchoille> dooglus: that's a heck of a test, eh?
<PhragMunkee> I just installed Ubuntu 6.06 on a new server I'm building.  It has dual P3 processors.  How do I enable SMP?  Can I apt-get an SMP kernel?  I can't seem to find any good docs online.
<farous> neotard: that would be great i think you can edit the wiki if you are registered so why not do it :) i am sure many will be thankfull
<dooglus> ardchoille: I made a chroot to test it in, rather than testing it on my real home...
<ardchoille> dooglus: whew!
<ardchoille> :)
<dr_willis> its b-e :P
<neotard> farous:  which gdm setting were you referring to earlier though?
<Hobbsee> dr_willis: yes, i cant type today :P
<michael___> what i do now?
<farous> i prefer the native support of the radeon card. so i do not enable xinerama in my gdm.conf file
<Frem> michael___, Well, if you installed it from the ubuntu repositories, I think you just need to double check your X config and restart X. I had to replace a few lines in my X config, but everything worked fine after that.
<dr_willis> Hobbsee,  i get that way when i change keyboards/machines.
* Hobbsee just has long nails.
<michael___> :-O
<ardchoille> dooglus: I believe that would aldo wipe out some files in /tmp and /var/tmp, wouldn't it?
* dr_willis hopes Hobbsee  is of the Female Species.
<dr_willis> :P
<michael___> Whats the command to access the x file
<dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Hobbsee> dr_willis: yes, i am :P
<wastrel> i installed new gnomad2
<wastrel> now my thingy works
<dooglus> ardchoille: only the ones I own, due to the 'sticky bit'
<ardchoille> lol @ "thingy"
<ardchoille> dooglus: yeah, thought so
* dr_willis resists the urge to ask.. "Got a webcam?" :P and 'A/S/L'
<Daktyls> hey guys, anyone have any idea what would be causing 100% SI usage under top?
<Frem> michael___, Check out http://bonsonno.org/geekery/ubuntu-nvidia-drivers/ and http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<dooglus> ardchoille: from chmod(1): When  the sticky bit is set on a directory, files in that directory may be unlinked or renamed only by the direc- tory owner as well as by root or the file owner.
<KevinIN72> could anyone go here http://69.209.123.251 and tell me what that is
<ardchoille> yeah
<Hobbsee> dr_willis: smart man.
<KevinIN72> its not in the folder so i cant figure it out
<wastrel> my mp3 player
<Frem> michael___, Try the second link first.
<ardchoille> dooglus: I should have known that due to the "-fr" part of the command.. just didn't think of it.
<Hobbsee> KevinIN72: dont be annoying.
<michael___> i did
<KevinIN72> Hobbsee: considering im asking for help
<neotard> KevinIN72:  hmm, what's the issue?
<KevinIN72> im not playin around im tryin to get apache to work
<Hobbsee> KevinIN72: it's hardly ubuntu related, and this is an ubuntu support channel.
<nerdzyboy> How can I add a network connexion? (I added a network card to my pc but I can't get online...) lspci lists the device correctly and ifconfig gives me this: www.kekling.co.nr/ifconfig.txt
<KevinIN72> Hobbsee: do you have to argue with me
<chrisvio> please do not feed the troll
<wastrel> ++chrisvio
<KevinIN72> neotard: there is this file i can figure out for the death of me what it is
<KevinIN72> Hobbsee: i done find it ubuntu related btw
<wastrel> i forgot my sourceforge password
<neotard> KevinIN72:  okay, well.. given the sentiment I'll say this ok :)  check out the docs for apache2.0 at apache.org, and look at /etc/apache2/sites-available/default that's the default configuration
<dr_willis> a fool.html file?
<Hobbsee> KevinIN72: looks like a practical joke, looking at the html - doesnt look like it will harm your system
<matgates> The Microsoft Platform Strategy guy, Martin Taylor has left Microsoft for Google.  Amusing eh?
<matgates> http://tinyurl.com/pn4l8
<neotard> KevinIN72:  all the files in /var/www/ will appear on the web
<Cntryboy> i'm downloading pygtk 2.0 now where should I extract these files to? would it be /
<KevinIN72> neotard: yeah but that file is no weres in my www folder
<neotard> KevinIN72:  really don't know what to say anymore.. if that doesn't make any sense, then it's more than just a misunderstanding of apache.
<Cntryboy> where should pygtk be extracted and installed to?
<KevinIN72> neotard: well ok thanks anyway, i dont see why ppl think im messing around :(
<nerdzyboy> anyone?
<neotard> Cntryboy:  looks like there's a python-gtk2 debian package.. have you looked at it?
<wastrel> Cntryboy:  install the package with apt
<dr_willis> nerdzyboy,  you refering to wireless networking?
<Cntryboy> well I downloaded a precompiled one from gyach site
<Frem> KevinIN72, Is there any reason you can't just search the entire system for the file? It can't take much longer then hunting around in docs and config files. ;-)
<wastrel> what neotard said
<ardchoille> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<Cntryboy> just need to know where to extract and install it
<Cntryboy> okay
<neotard> Cntryboy:  it's in apt, there is not extraction and installation.  it's automatic.
<Cntryboy> gotta extract it first brb
<KevinIN72> Frem: yeah i think i just need to refresh my system than it will be gone hopefully that is
<Cntryboy> neotard its a .bz2
<Cntryboy> file
<michael___> damn
<wastrel> Cntryboy:  use synaptic
<Cntryboy> tar.bz2
<Cntryboy> is the extention
<michael___> how can i write to the file :S its on read only not letting me chanve that
<neotard> Cntryboy:  if you just need the python gtk2 bindings, they are in apt
<Cntryboy> synaptic doesn't have the link listed
<XTORTION> yeeehaaa compiling LOL
<CapNemo> hello :)
<sn00p> Does anybody know if belkin wireless usb adapters work in ubuntu?
<wastrel> nerdzyboy:  system > administration > networking
<Frem> KevinIN72, Apachie dosen't require refreshing afaik...
<maikol> any good winamp replacements? already have mplayer for vids
<michael___> dw
<michael___> i figure it out :D
<Cntryboy> i've tried apt neotard its not there
<nerdzyboy> try xmms
<chrisvio> maikol, XMMS is cool
<Frem> michael___, :-)
<KevinIN72> Frem: hmm well to late now i already restarted the computer
<neotard> Cntryboy:  then there is an issue with your pacakge configuraiton, which is more important
<ardchoille> maikol: there is xmms and bmp (beep media player)
<CapNemo> is there a way to downgrade to a version of ubuntu ??
<Cntryboy> don't you mean with repos
<farous> Cntryboy: pygtk2 and python-gtk2 are the same package
<neotard> hmm, I wonder which source that is.. let me check
<Frem> CapNemo, yes, but it's a pain in the neck.
<Cntryboy> all id have to do is add the repo and it would install it
<maikol> ive tried xmms, ardchoille do you like bmp?
<KevinIN72> CapNemo: why would you want to do that
<farous> py = python
<nerdzyboy> can anyone hellp me?
<Cntryboy> i know farous
<Cntryboy> so what are we getting at?
<ardchoille> maikol: I tried bmp, but I prefer xmms
<Cntryboy> should this already be installed on my system?
<CapNemo> KevinIN72, because im made the stupidity to upgrade to edgy ;)
<Cntryboy> or what
<Frem> nerdzyboy, What is your problem?
<CapNemo> Frem, you know if apt-get know something about downgrad .?
<michael___> omfg
<KevinIN72> CapNemo: hmm well i dont know of a way to downgrade
<michael___> i tried it using terminal
<michael___> saying cannot save
<neotard> Cntryboy:  at a command line if you type "apt-cache search python-gtk2" what happens?
<wastrel> Cntryboy:  the package name in the repository is python-gtk2 - that's why you didn't find it with your search for pygtk
<nerdzyboy> How can I add a network connexion? (I added a network card to my pc but I can't get online...) lspci lists the device correctly and ifconfig gives me this: www.kekling.co.nr/ifconfig.txt
<tonyyarusso> And so the "I got edgy and it's broke" saga begins....sigh
<Cntryboy> python-gtk2 - Python bindings for the GTK+ widget set
<CapNemo> KevinIN72, for the moment i use synaptic to force version on package ... but i cannot use it for a set of packages
<Cntryboy> python-gtk2-dev - GTK+ bindings: devel files
<Cntryboy> python-gtk2-doc - documentation and API reference of GTK2 bindings for python
<Cntryboy> python-gtk2-tutorial - tutorial for the GTK2 python library
<Cntryboy> cd@cd-desktop:~$
<neotard> Cntryboy:  so it's there.  you need to just install it.  "sudo apt-get install python-gtk2"
<wastrel> nerdzyboy:  system > administration > networking
<ardchoille> Cntryboy: if you have gksu, which you probably do, you already have pygtk as pygtk is a dep of gksu
<Cntryboy> wastrel then ya'll should of told me that then lol
<Frem> CapNemo, As of six months ago, it can't. I had to set all the repos back, then manually reinstall all the old packages that had been updated.
<michael___> sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<nerdzyboy> I only got access to command line...
<michael___> i already made a backup but i edit it and it wont save
<Cntryboy> no wonder it wasn't working
<CapNemo> Frem, how do you reinstall a package like that ?
<Cntryboy> ppl told me to sudo apt-get install pygtk
<Cntryboy> lol
<neotard> Cntryboy:  not to be condescending.. going out on a limb :)  this is a really good howto: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/index.en.html
<Cntryboy> let me try that neotard
<maikol> ardchoille, due to performance?
<wastrel> nerdzyboy:  edit /etc/network/interfaces
<ardchoille> Cntryboy: you probably already have it
<michael___> :@
<Cntryboy> Reading package lists... Done
<Cntryboy> Building dependency tree... Done
<Cntryboy> python-gtk2 is already the newest version.
<Cntryboy> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 89 not upgraded.
<Cntryboy> cd@cd-desktop:~$
<Cntryboy> so was it already installed?
<wastrel> Cntryboy:  yes, and don't paste
<nerdzyboy> edit?
<michael___> can tell me whats wrong with it????
<neotard> Cntryboy:  there you go.. what it said.. it's already the newest version.  it's installed :)
<nerdzyboy> What do I add/remove?
<farous> !atitude
<wastrel> Cntryboy:  you are trying to compile something that requires pygtk?
<ubotu> I know nothing about atitude
<farous> who moved this nice factoid :(
<neotard> Cntryboy:  I cannot stress enough, reading a little about apt is really useful
<Cntryboy> well gyach said I would need it
<Frem> michael___, You need to access the file as super user, use the sudo command.
<thoreauputic> farous: spelling error
<Cntryboy> and I got an error huge and I figured thats what I needed
<ardchoille> farous: you mean aptitude?
<Cntryboy> can I msg one of u the error?
<Cntryboy> since ppl dont like paste in here
<farous> no asking in channel atitude
<wastrel> nerdzyboy:  that's where you configure your network interfaces, try man interfaces for info
<ardchoille> Cntryboy: http://pastebin.com :)
<thoreauputic> !attitude
<ubotu> The people in this IRC channel are volunteers. Please be patient and polite. The IRC guidelines can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<michael___> i did
<farous> thanks thoreauputic
<Cntryboy> zzzz i have 2.1KB takes me forever to go there
<michael___> sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<n30n> how do i play dvd movies on ubuntu. what program do i need
<Frem> What error is it giving you, michael?
<thoreauputic> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<wastrel> what's gyach
<ic56> twl
<n30n> thoreauputic: thank you
<thoreauputic> :)
<xenex> Anyone want to help with this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200540
<neotard> Cntryboy:  have you considered just using gaim?  hehe
<Cntryboy> some yahoo type msger, that works with webcam and voice chat
<Cntryboy> gaim don't have voice, and I heard gaim-vv sucked and wasn't supported
<Nikyo> Hi, is there any recommend anti virus program with a gui, that is available in synaptic package manager that any one you guys could recommend, please.
<neotard> Cntryboy:  if you're compiling you'll probably need the -dev package.  when you did the search you'll notice there was a package that had "-dev" after it, if you read the descriptiong you'll see it's the stuff for that sort thing.
<hou5ton> my laptop screen is 1440x900 ... so I went into etc/X11/xorg.conf and made the addition, but after restarting X it is still 1024x768, and that is the highest option offered by the screen resolution menu.  I changed it in Breezy ... what am I missing here?
<PaPaPitufo> why thank you
<michael___> shizz i didnt et nvidia-kernel-common
<Cntryboy> i was just trying to install the package neotard
<n30n> !virus
<ubotu> I know nothing about virus
<neotard> Cntryboy:  okie, should be all you need then.  unless the gtk packages in the repository are too old.. which I'd doubt
<michael___> its already donwloaded
<nerdzyboy> How do I edit that /etc/network/interfaces file? (I can't write to it even as root)
<Cntryboy> neotard well if I already had it installed and gyach still isn't working.. mmm
<Nikyo> !anti virus
<ubotu> I know nothing about anti virus
<Cntryboy> paste bin is taking its time
<Cntryboy> neotard look at the error I get when i try to run voice chat in gyach
<Cntryboy> http://pastebin.com/722658
<neotard> Cntryboy:  Cntryboy you had python-gtk2, if you're compiling you'll need python-gtk2-dev
<michael___> Attempting to start 3ddesktop server.
<michael___> 3ddeskd: glXIsDirect failed, no Direct Rendering possible!
<michael___> 3ddeskd: Please configure hardware acceleration.  Exiting.
<michael___> :(
<Nikyo> !antivirus
<ubotu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<michael___> !linuxvirus
<ubotu> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Cntryboy> i'm not neotard, just thought I needed it because gyach website said I would I dunno.
<wastrel> nerdzyboy:  sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces
<Cntryboy> what does that error look like to u?
<neotard> Cntryboy:  ok, you should be fine.
<Cntryboy> will you read the error msg http://pastebin.com/722658 please
<Nikyo> Thank you
<mprasodjo> anyone here can help, I need to do install with specific module parameter ?
<CapNemo> Frem, do you know if i can ask to apt-get to retrieve a certain version of a package ??
<JJ87> question, im new to linux and i want to install it on a computer which .iso do i download? desktop cd? or alternate?
<michael___> so what i do ferm i tried it aint workin :(
<ice228> hello, could someone direct me to the support site link for adding resolutions to your x11? im at 640 x 480 and cant do much : /
<CapNemo> JJ87, desktop yup
<eFoX> JJ87: desktop
<Hobbsee> JJ87: how much ram does the machine have?
<Cntryboy> ya'll told me to put that at paste bin and when I do no one looks at it :(
<ardchoille> JJ87: you most likely want the desktop iso
<JJ87> that will do a pull install onto my hard drive?
<JJ87> full*
<Hobbsee> Cntryboy: then give us the link to the pastebin
<Cntryboy> I have
<Cntryboy> http://pastebin.com/722658
<ardchoille> Cntryboy: I am trying to open that pastebin link and it's taking a while
<farous> eFoX: did you manage to work the wireless
<Cntryboy> okay sorry ardchoille
<eFoX> farous: ive gotten further. I can now scan, and i see my network
<JJ87> which bootloader does ubuntu come bundled with is my last question?
<farous> eFoX: cool
<eFoX> farous: however, when i try to connect to it..i cannot
<ice228> can anyone available for a common display problem question private me?
<prwlr> JJ87, gdm
<eFoX> farous: any suggestions ?
<farous> eFoX: does it have a key wpa does not work somehow
<mache> JJ87, grub
<ardchoille> JJ87: grub
<farous> wep work
<prwlr> JJ87, ah grub sorry
<JJ87> does it work well ive only seen lilo?
<eFoX> farous: i set my router for open until i get it workin
<prwlr> JJ87, grub works as advertised
<mache> JJ87, works just fine, it doesn't need to be re-installed every time you install/remove a kernel
<ardchoille> JJ87: I am assumng it works great.. seeing as how the best distro on the planet uses it ;)
<JJ87> ok good cause ive never installed linux with windows on same drive and i cant loose the data on this drive lolz
<michael___> :((((((((
<wastrel> grub works good. i don't miss lilo at all
<JJ87> thanks alot :)
<dumbledore> hi
<farous> eFoX: i had a strange thing with it. use the gnome network-admin. acess the card to set it. scan choose your net. close it and it will work. as odd it is. i don't know but this ritual make it work here
<dumbledore> i just did a lil system update :\
<michael___> What does it mean please configure hardware acceleration
<dumbledore> and now grub won't recognize any of my partitions
<michael___> i installed the drivers already what else does it need :-S
<ardchoille> michael___: you need to install the 3d drivers for your vid card
<michael___> i have them on my nvidia cd
<hou5ton> my laptop screen is 1440x900 ... so I went into etc/X11/xorg.conf and made the addition, but after restarting X it is still 1024x768, and that is the highest option offered by the screen resolution menu.  I changed it in Breezy ... what am I missing here?
<michael___>  will they do it?"
<ardchoille> !nvidia
<mache> hou5ton, your video card is an intel?
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<farous> hou5ton: jsut a note you restarted X right after you made the change
<elknof3> hi everybody...  does someone knows of a how-to limewire for dapper??
<ardchoille> michael___: nvidia card?
<Cntryboy> ardchoille did that pastebin come up yet?
<michael___> Yea
<farous> elknof3: i just downloaded it to a local dir. extracted it and ran it
<michael___> I have the cd it came with the gfx card
<ardchoille> ubotu: tell michael___ about nvidia
<elknof3> farous, what one??
<ardchoille> Cntryboy: yes, but that's a heck of en error, lol
<dumbledore> um someone pls help? :/
<ToHellWithGA> somebody spotted me a terminal command to help migrate a directory to a new partition
<farous> the othres. like sun. a tar file
<michael___> :O
<Cntryboy> no kidding
<Cntryboy> only comes up when I try the voice chat out
<ToHellWithGA> it was something that piped output to cpio i believe
<elknof3> farous, runLime.sh??
<hou5ton> farous: yes .. ahve restarted X
<farous> elknof3: yap
<ic56> ToHellWithVGA: that may have been me.
<hou5ton> mache: ATI 9700
<neotard> Cntryboy:  well, I'm not python guru.. so take this with a grain of salt :)  it looks like you installed a python module that has a version mismatch from your python install for one thing.  and you also have a gtk load error, really no clue if they're related though.
<elknof3> farous, dind't work on me...  i have already installed java...
<Cntryboy> not sure how I haven't installed python
<Cntryboy> thought ubuntu already has it installed
<elknof3> farous, let me try it again...
<mache> hou5ton, ah, i have a solution only for intel video cards :(
<ToHellWithGA> ic56: it was you :)
<ic56> ToHellWithVGA: write it down this time :-)   cd <src>; find . -print |cpio -pamd --sparse <target>
<farous> hou5ton: backup your xorg.conf file then sudo  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<maikol> Cntryboy, it should
<ToHellWithGA> do you have a log from then?
<farous> elknof3: check that it has execution permission
<Cntryboy> then i'm not sure how I have a mismatch then
<Intelligi> I did the distro quiz test, and it told me I wanted Ubuntu. That is good, because I was thinking of getting it anyway.
<Intelligi> Do I need any special program to write the ISO to a CD?
<michael___> i cant find nvidia-xconfig on synapic
<wastrel> distro quiz test?
<Cntryboy> screw this for one night
<Cntryboy> take care all
<Cntryboy> lates
<Intelligi> http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/
<wastrel> merci
* cyphase just booted using a new motherboard and processor
<wastrel> we'll see if i'm on the right distro
<Intelligi> I am worried about my wireless card though. How will I know if it works with Linux?
<cyphase> on an old install
<PaPaPitufo> Intelligi, hello!
<neotard> cntrboy installed a package incorrectly from outside the pool probably
<PaPaPitufo> welcome to the other side!
<cyphase> Intelligi: what model is it
<Intelligi> I dunno.
<farous> Intelligi: check it with a live cd
<dumbledore> arrrrgh how to fix a broken grub :(
<ardchoille> neotard: yeah, that's what I was thinking.. that or he used a debian repo and updated or something
<Intelligi> I don't have enough ram for Live CD. Only 128.
<cyphase> Intelligi: check the model
<PaPaPitufo> Intelligi, you might remember me in works like the Octopus in the Meadow, Two Dozen's a Crowd, and Return from the Land of BeOS...
<cyphase> it should be on the card
<neotard> ardchoille:  hard to say.. like I told him, I stay away from python :)  I'm a groovy/java sort of person myself.
<ardchoille> neotard: :)
<michael___> 1 thing i like about linux keeps me busy lol
<ardchoille> michael___: lol
<Intelligi> I only have experience with Visual Basic and C++.
<michael___> I have exp with vb only but idk if that would worko n her elolz
<michael___> i use to use xp alot but everytime i went to a site or something i would ge spyware
<ardchoille> michael___: you ever seen gambas?
<neotard> michael___:  nice thing about linux.. once you have it where you want it, you can leave it for the most part
<michael___> nope
<dumbledore> "Official Ubuntu support channel"..................
<michael___> :O
<KevinIN72> man i still cant get rid of that damn file
<dumbledore> can i get some support pls? :/
<neotard> dumbledore:  do you have a zillion dollars?
<zcat[1] _> what's broken?
<dumbledore> >:/
<dumbledore> grub
<wastrel> sez debian or ubuntu
<zcat[1] _> how'd you break it?
<dumbledore> i dunno
<michael___> how do u restart X lol
<dumbledore> i just updated with synaptic
<farous> dumbledore: can you boot in rescue mode
<zcat[1] _> so what's it doing now?
<dumbledore> no
<michael___> i did it i think :-D just have to restart x
<crimsun> michael___: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<ardchoille> michael___: CTRL+ALT+BCKSPC
<dumbledore> it says unrecognized partition format on all my partitions
<farous> dumbledore: do you have an install cd
<neotard> michael___:  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<dumbledore> yes that's what i'm on now
<neotard> crimsun:  or that, hehe
<farous> dumbledore: when you see the installation menu on the boot line type rescue
<dumbledore> then what+
<dumbledore> ?
<eFoX> Ok. I want to confirm something because nothing seems to make sense when i do it. It appears to be random. WHAT IS THE CORRECT WAY TO CONNECT TO A WIRELESS NETWORK ? preferable in terminal
<farous> dumbledore: answer all questoin nothing is changeing then you will get a menu to reinstall grub
<Hobbsee> !wifi > eFoX
<dumbledore> ok
<eFoX> i have tried iwconfig interface essid "essid" and nothing
<dumbledore> thanks
<eFoX> i have restarted /etc/init.d/networking and it works...:|
<eFoX> Hobbsee: thanks
<George_Beginner_> :O
<eFoX> and if i use the gui...its random..it works and it doesnt
<ardchoille> Goodnight all, thanks for the pleasant company :) Be back soon.
<woodwizzle> I'm having some java troubles
<Mugginns> i'm looking for a way for a linux noobie to setup remote access via windows on my linux box, is there a somewhat easy way to, can someone put me at a faq ?
<ToHellWithGA> ic56: so far if i'm reading the docs right it's "find . |cpio -ldm --sparse /temporary/"
<dts> my processor seems to be stuck in its lowest power state (for power management) eventhough the governor is stuck to performance and usage is 100% what could cause that
<ic56> ToHellWithVGA: write it down this time :-)   cd <src>
<ic56>  find . -print |cpio -pamd --sparse <target>
<woodwizzle> I downloaded the moneydance trial (a quicken-ish java program for linux) and the installer crashes in java right away
<ToHellWithGA> -p for sure
<ToHellWithGA> i just caught that.
<ToHellWithGA> this does seem post-it note worthy
<farous> eFoX: bcm43xx depend on the proper firmware you have. so sometimes with so so driver you get firmware error
<dts> my processor seems to be stuck in its lowest power state (for power management) eventhough the governor is stuck to performance and usage is 100% what could cause that
<michael_> :-(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((9
<ic56> ToHellWithVGA: -l isn't what you want.  It will try to create hard links between the source and target.  Thus if the source or target gets modified, teh other is too.
<michael_> I did it and some weird blue screen came up with all this weird characters about my xorg file
<ToHellWithGA> thanks again ic56.  is the -l "link instead of copying" easy to explain?
<michael_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<michael_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<michael_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<michael_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<ic56> ToHellWithVGA: read my prev msg
<michael_> Whats this error mean?????
<neotard> woodwizzle:  if you're using the standard ubuntu java, which is the GNU edition.  you might get more mileage by switching to sun java
<ToHellWithGA> so it makes two files then links all changes
<woodwizzle> neotard, i am using sun java :(
<ToHellWithGA> i was wondering what it meant by links, but you explained it while things were whizzing by.  thanks
<KevinIN72> Ok now this i cannot figure out what so ever, when i go to my ip with internet explorer it shows me the apache thing but when i do it with firefox it wants me to download some random file i dont even have on my server can anybody help me with this cuz i mostly use firefox
<farous> woodwizzle: i presume you ran update-alternatives
<crimsun> woodwizzle: you haven't exactly said /what/ troubles
<woodwizzle> farous: no whats that
<farous> woodwizzle: to select which java to run
<neotard> crimsun:  he said the installer crashes :)
<farous> and crimsun have a point
<woodwizzle> crimsun, I get a traceback
<michael_> what i do?
<SurfnKid> well time to get some sleep, so cyas
<neotard> suppose that really could be anything, hehe
<farous> woodwizzle: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<crimsun> woodwizzle: please pastebin it, and point us to the url.
<farous> you will get a list choose the java you prefer
<michael_> Anyone care to helP/
<woodwizzle> farous: thank you!!! solved my problem
<farous> :)
<neotard> michael_:  I'm guessing that GLX isn't enabled :)
<Fracture> I am running dapper, but wish to reinstall.  Am I able to run the new installer from my desktop ?
<michael_> :O
<michael_> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<michael_> yep?
<neotard> michael_:  look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf in the modules section for GLX, make sure there isn't a "#" in front of it
<Intelligi> Do I need to use any special program when burning the ISO to a CD?
<neotard> michael_:  although, nvidia specific I make no claim to understanding :)
<ice228> is there any way to make the Xterminal transparent ?
<michael_> 	Load	"glx"
<neotard> ice228:  depends on your xterminal program
<farous> ice228: gnome-terminal can be i think. eterm too all pseudotransp though
<neotard> ice228:  if you're using gnome terminal it's under edit => current profile => effects
<wastrel> Intelligi:  from windows?
<RancidLM> any one have any good suggestions on how to capture a screen to a mpg ?
<zcat[1] > if you have compiz, just point to it, hold left-alt and use the scrollwheel.
<neotard> RancidLM:  want a video?  or just a stillshot?
<michael_> idk whats wrong with it :(
<michael_> wghats 3d desktop do?
<RancidLM> neotard: ya
<farous> RancidLM: screencast for moving frames.
<wastrel> left alt and right alt have different keycodes?
<neotard> RancidLM:  ya what?
<RancidLM> neotard: sorry yes.. video :)
<RancidLM> farous: *googling screencast :)
<zcat[1] > RancidLM: screen to video try istanbul desktop recorder
<gaz00> anyone here involved in bazaar?
<neotard> RancidLM:  there you go :)
<farous> RancidLM: wikipedia have nice section on that. too many programs can do it
<michael_> Ok anyways how do i uninstall 3ddesk?
<neotard> graham, then bibleboy connected.. coincidence?
<farous> i use pyvnc though to have a flash video
<neotard> michael_:  use "uninstall" instead of "install" with apt-get :)
<michael_> :-D
<Ademan> my laptop won't power down....
<zcat[1] > My computer doesn't have enough grunt to record the desktop :(
<michael_> so what would i tpye i forgot lol
<neotard> michael_:  the downside is it will leave all configuration in place and only remove relevant program files
<michael_> uninstall apt-get 3ddesktop?
<neotard> swap the first two
<zcat[1] > michael_: apt-get remove 3ddesk
<Ademan> apt-get uninstall 3ddesktop
<neotard> then check "man apt-get"
<Ademan> well
<Ademan> don't forget to sudo
<neotard> er, yeah.. remove.  moving too fast tonight :(
<zcat[1] > is it uninstall or remove? I thought it was remove!
<neotard> zcat[1] :  it's remove :)
<Ademan> zcat[1]  i haven't a clue, i use synaptic all the time :-p
<michael_> :-S?
<hou5ton> ok ... whoever was helping me with the screen resolution issue ... I did sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hou5ton> , and the cotton-picker is still 1024x768
<Ademan> someone said uninstall so i just put uninstall
<dddmt> does anyone know how to get mplayerplug-in to play wmv?
<zcat[1] > sudo apt-get remove --purge fake3dcrapthatsuckstoomuchcpu
<zcat[1] > 3ddesktop is no compiz!
<Ademan> zcat[1] : hehe, but you need xgl or aiglx for that!
<michael_> so hmm wine is like 14mb to downloiad :(
<hoosier_daddy> hey, how do I install quake 2?
<Ademan> and xgl sucks, and aiglx isnt mature enough yet
<zcat[1] > true. Fortunately I have :)
<farous> dddmt: install mozilla-mplayer. i prefer the totem plugin though
<dddmt> mozilla-player???
<farous> dddmt: it is the mplayer plugin for firefox and mozilla
<zcat[1] > xgl works well enough most of the time.. kinda sucks for playing 3d games under compiz though!
<michael_> whats compiz
<Ademan> compositioning window manager
<lightstar> dddmt, if you want to play wmv check if you have the codec pack
<wastrel> something difficult to install
<zcat[1] > !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<michael_> :O
<hou5ton> in xorg.conf, 1440x900 is listed first, but 1024x768 is the only option offered on the screen resolution setting
<dddmt> lightstar: lol yeah wmv only doesnt work in the plugin, thats why i said "mplayerplug-in"
<zcat[1] > It's a really awesome 3d desktop.. does the desktop cube, wobble windows, transparency, etc...
<dddmt> course i have the codecs
<Ademan> zcat[1] : well a lot of people don't really care for xgl because its development was hidden from the public for a while, it replaces the ENTIRE x server(right?), which is kinda rediculous
<neotard> might need to make a modeline for an off-size resolution
<dddmt> and about:plugins says its installed to be working with wmv too
<zcat[1] > Ademan: afaik it sits on top of xorg
<farous> mplayer-plugin is old debian packg right
<Ademan> well, all i know is that AIGLX is simply an Xorg extension
<luishhc> i reinstalled windows and now when i start my computer, it goes right to windows and don't show grub. What i do to make grub appears again?
<dddmt> what do you mean old?
<neotard> X is bad as it is, there needs to be a less network-centric, more user-centric desktop model for the 99% of the users that don't need all of Xs idiosyncracies :)
<lightstar> dddmt, i just dl the all codec pack from mplayer and put it in /usr/lib/win32 and it works :)
<zcat[1] > yeah, aiglx would be better.. hafta wait.
<farous> dddmt: it listed here as virtual package
<dddmt> lightstar: its already there
<dumbledore> hi i need more help :/
<Ademan> neotard: well X came about for a reason, and frankly, so few people actually deal directly with X, its hard to complain
<dddmt> lightstar: you use mplayerplug-in?
<ToHellWithGA> thank you ic56.  everything is working fine now (although i don't know why the ethernet card would have been disabled by default)
<zcat[1] > oops, have to go..
<dumbledore> i tried booting my install cd in rescue mode but it said kernel option not available
<neotard> Ademan:  I'm not complaining :)
<nickrud> neotard, amen.
<wastrel> !grub > luishhc
<Ademan> neotard: haha, i feel sorry for the gtk+ developers though...
<hou5ton> in xorg.conf, 1440x900 is the first listing, but when I restart X, all I get is 1024x768.  How can that be?
<ic56> ToHellWithVGA: yw!  eth card disabled?  check /etc/network/interfaces
<dddmt> meow
<dddmt> comon
<lightstar> dddmt, nope..dun use it...i use mozilla-mplayer
<dddmt> oh
<Ademan> hou5ton: did you X each one that you wanted?
<neotard> Ademan:  tbh, I had some hope for the fb drivers on the commandline.  awhile back there was a project to bring x-like abilities to the standard prompt using FB.. not sure whatever happened to that.
<dddmt> that must be the differnece
<wastrel> !mp3 > wastrel
<hou5ton> Ademan: I x'd 1440x900
<ice228> how would i go about finding a firewall for this OS ?
<dumbledore> is there some weird command to boot the install cd in rescue mode?
<wastrel> ice228:  firestarter
<dumbledore> or am i using the wrong cd
<neotard> ice228:  it's called iptables :D
<nickrud> !restricted > nickrud
<nickrud> new syntax
<wastrel> spiffy eh nickrud?  no confirmation message to the sender tho.
<farous> dumbledore: i just type rescue at the boot prompt
<dddmt> ok im usinf mozilla-mplayer actually
<Ademan> neotard: i honestly dont know anything about the fb stuff, thats fbdev right? i just got into the linux scene about a month ago
<ice228> what about an anti virus ?
<hou5ton> Ademan: so I'm confused about this ... I thought the machine had to obey xorg.conf
<nickrud> gotta trust the bot, I guess wastrel
<lightstar> dddmt, and still can't play wmv?
<Ademan> hou5ton: heh, it does, have you restarted X since?
<hou5ton> yes ...
<neotard> Ademan:  it's the framebuffer, and it's just a way to graphically represent all the stuff on the prompt instead of using vesa modes.
<ice228> ctrl + alt + Backspace
<hou5ton> Ademan: i've restarted the whole machine
<ToHellWithGA> ic56: is there something in particular i should be looking for?
<hou5ton> is there an easier way to just restart X?
<ice228> ctrl alt backspace
<dumbledore> farous: it told me that the kernel option wasn't available
<neotard> hou5ton:  "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<nickrud> I usually mention the pm, so no real biggie there anyway
<dddmt> lightstar: correct. i reinstalled it just now too
<neotard> hou5ton:  if you've changed the configuration, you have to restart gdm for it to take hold
<ToHellWithGA> the address, network, and gateway are as i set them.  is there a flag to enable the card automatically?
<farous> dumbledore: is it install or live cd. i used an install cd
<lightstar> dddmt, now thats a weird one...
<dumbledore> live
<dddmt> lightstar: it doesnt even try it tries to download wmv
<ice228> are there even viruses for linux?
<ic56> ToHellWithVGA: is that a wired ethernet card or wireless?
<Ademan> hou5ton: are you using hardware acceleration? because thats a NUTS resolution for a graphics card, general rule of thumb is try and stick to square-ish sizes, as well as powers of two...
<dddmt> lightstar: it gives me a download prompt
<nickrud> wastrel, any other new syntax you know of?
<farous> dumbledore: that is probab the reason someone else can help though for i never used the live cd
<gads> HI can anyone help me? I am trying to run test.c in UBUNTU 5.10.. how do i do it?
<ToHellWithGA> wired, ice56 :P
<dumbledore> maybe i should try downloading the install cd :P
<wastrel> nickrud:  no- i just saw someone else use that > trick earlier
<neotard> Ademan:  looks like a widescreen resolution
<thoreauputic> ice228: not really - only lab proof-of-concept ones
<Ademan> neotard: well i understand the framebuffer part, i deal with openGL all the time, so i'm familar with that much, but what do you mean represent it on the prompt?
* ToHellWithGA has no idea where the "V" came from in ToHellWithVGA 
<lightstar> dddmt, tats even better..when i couldnt play it it just showed no plugin...did u try restarting firefox after reinstalling the plugin?
<nickrud> wastrel, heh :)) propogation!
<dddmt> yeah
<sp2hari> Casanova: ping
<dddmt> i restarted
<gads> HOw do you run .C programs in UBUNTU?????
<gads> anyone??
<Casanova> sp2hari: so ask :)
<ToHellWithGA> gads: i think .c is source
<Ademan> gads: compile it....
<sp2hari> Casanova: it said  * Reloading GNOME Display Manager configuration...  * Changes will take effect when all current X sessions have ended.
<lightstar> gads, compile it
<ToHellWithGA> you may need to compile
<neotard> Ademan:  well, the standard command-line is a textual vesa mode right?  with fb it's a just a big picture, so theoretcially you could essentially make the commandline a desktop background :)
<Casanova> sp2hari: ask from the first dude
<xphree> gads: compile it, gcc -o program program.c
<xphree> gads: and then ./program
<Ademan> neotard: hahah oh, cool i see
<n1xt3r> where's the best place to go when you have breezy-dapper upgrade troubles? wiki.ubuntu.com?
* sp2hari going to lab to check the comp again , if it not working will ask ok 
<hoosier_daddy> has anyone been able to install quake 2?
<RancidLM> also one more thing one more suggestions of a movie editor for linux?
<DripStone> hello, is anyone familiar with wget?
<DarkMageZ> hoosier_daddy, yeah, why?
<Ademan> neotard: i was actually making a toy OS for a while, but i didnt wanna dick with VESA, so i was stuck with VGA resolutions :-p
<gads> ok the thing is
<RancidLM> something non.linier perferiable
<hoosier_daddy> DarkMageZ: I've installed the ubuntu packages, and I have the CD rom. I'm trying to figure out how to get the rest of the game installed.
<neotard> Ademan:  vesa, vga... it's the same thing
<DarkMageZ> hoosier_daddy, eh, gimme a sec :P
<gads> I got a VM running ubuntu 5.10.. i dont know how to compile. I need to run this program.. how do i compile? DO i need to install C compiler in ubuntu?
<hoosier_daddy> DarkMageZ: k
<neotard> Ademan:  vesa defines how vga works :)
<Ademan> neotard: gcc TheFile.c
<wastrel> dumbledore:  try ctrl-alt-f2  to drop to terminal  usually any bootable cd can be used as a rescue disk... depending what you need to do
<Ademan> neotard: huh, yeah vesa is the standards committee huh?
<dddmt> lightstar: any ideas?
<mikeeyyyy> Back i just sinatlled 3dchess and i have no idea where it is loacted?
<wastrel> dumbledore:  ctrl-alt-f7 returns from that
<Ademan> maybe its vesa EXTENSIONS i'm thinking of? i'm not entirely sure
<dddmt> lightstar: i had this problem on gentoo, so i know im missing something
<Ademan> well
<ic56> ToHellWithVGA: here's mine for a wired, static IP (not DHCP) setup:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16157
<Ademan> gcc TheFile.c -o Output
<gads> where do i type GCC? lol
<DripStone> i'd like to know post-file parameter of wget, who is familiar with it plz?
<xphree> gads: it has a Makefile ?
<gads> this is so sad : [
<xphree> gads: in the terminal
<dumbledore> wasterl: ok i'll try it
<DarkMageZ> hoosier_daddy, dpkg-reconfigure quake2-data
<lightstar> dddmt, cant think of a solution...sorry..just dun make sense
<mikeeyyyy> where is the 3dchess loacted
<xphree> gads: Applications > Accesories > Terminal
<neotard> gads:  step away from the windows and get out the trusty terminal :
<neotard> :)
<dumbledore> wastrel: all i get is cmd prompt
<hoosier_daddy> DarkMageZ: ok, running
<mikeeyyyy> neotart where is 3dchess installed?
<wastrel> mikeeyyyy:  /usr/games/3dchess prolly
<xphree> gads: have you ever used bash ? or a shell ?
<wastrel> dumbledore:  not a root prompt?
<Ademan> anyone know about acpi and apm? my laptop won't power down...
<dumbledore> wastrel, yeah, but what am i supposed to do from that
<neotard> anyhow, need to take out the trash and such.
<mikeeyyyy> i fought this was supposed to be 3d
<wastrel> dumbledore:  anything you want :]  what do you need to do
<mikeeyyyy> its like something out of windows 3.1
<dumbledore> wastrel: reinstall grub
<hoosier_daddy> DarkMageZ: pretty self explanatory. Except its asking where to the download should be stored. The default is /root. Did you install there?
<gads> <xphree> not really
<gads> i only been using windows my whole life : [
<Schalken> why does firefox freeze straight after flash plays a sound?
<Ademan> gads: but you DO have the terminal open right?
<xphree> gads: hard
<mikeeyyyy> time 2 install um
<DarkMageZ> hoosier_daddy, basically it's asking where to dump the patches and stuff it downloads, yeah, /root is fine
<Ademan> Schalken: flashplayer-nonfree is broken as hell, i have the same problem
<xphree> gads: google bash tutorial or linux console tutorial :)
<wastrel> dumbledore:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<hoosier_daddy> DarkMageZ: does it do cleanup later?
<mikeeyyyy> do u need wine to run gta3 or hl2 or something
<DarkMageZ> hoosier_daddy, no, it downloads like 2 20mb files :P
<Schalken> ademan: well it looks better than the free flahs clones ;)
<gads> i go the terminal opened
<hoosier_daddy> DarkMageZ: k
<Ademan> mikeeyyyy: yeah, but good luck with that, i can't even get steam installed with wine
<hoosier_daddy> DarkMageZ: thanks!
<Schalken> ademan: id only the audio worked
<mikeeyyyy> lmao
<mikeeyyyy> What about dx9?
<dddmt> lightstar: does your plugin play imbeded?
<gads> and i type -gcc.. it then says bash: gcc command file not found?
<burepe2> I got an unformated hard drive that I am trying to format through qtparted or gparted but I can't get it to come up in those programs. Do I have to mount it and unmount it before it will be recognized? But if it is unformated there is no file system so how can it be mounted? what am I doing wrong?
<DarkMageZ> Ademan & Schalken, flash 9 is coming in early 2007 ^-^
<dumbledore> wastrel: that says i have to use the rescue thing tho
<ice228> where do i find the universe repos ?
<dumbledore> wastrel: and my cd won't let me
<Ademan> gads: gcc SourceFile.c  -o OutputFile
<Ademan> no -
<Ademan> Schalken: well i get sound some of the time, other times it crashes it
<eps> how does one get ffox 1.5.x for ubuntu 5.10?
<Ademan> it actually tends to work for games, but not, say, you-tube
<Schalken> ademan: me too, i mean, badgerbadgerbadger.com works fine ;)
<ice228> could anyone tell me where to find the universe repository
<Ademan> Schalken: its sad, its annoying
<Ademan> !tell ice228 about universe
<dumbledore> farous: could you give me a link to the cd img that does have rescue option?
<Ademan> did i fail? did that work?
<mikeeyyyy> How can u spoof a ip with linux?
<wastrel> dumbledore:  no that's a different section.  look at the "using the livecd" section
<eps> mikeeyyyy, google some script kiddie websites
<DarkMageZ> Schalken & Ademan, sound can be made to work, please look @ the notes about it in the restrictedformats entre in the wiki
<burepe2> ice228:  read this
<mikeeyyyy> lol eips
<mikeeyyyy> eps*
<nickrud> Ademan, the bot doesn't respond back to you anymore
<burepe2> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto and !easysource
<Ademan> DarkMageZ: it works, just its very inconsistent
<ToHellWithGA> ic56: i don't have network or broadcast, but mine is similar.  i think everything is lagging while catching up, perhaps with an update i installed
<Schalken> thanks DarkMageZ: ill look into that
<acts> i am back, i just registered my name
<DarkMageZ> Ademan, it works all the time, if u have alook @ the notes in the wiki
<DarkMageZ> !tell ademan about restricted formats
<HBuzacott> mikeeyyyy, where you on yesterday with a different name (michael)?
<burepe2> ice228: sorry wrong one
<ToHellWithGA> for example, a link from XChat said firefox was already open and i'd have to close it then finally opened firefox a few minutes later.  no worries
<acts> basically, i downloaded http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/vmware/Ubuntu-5.10.zip
<mikeeyyyy> yes that was me i think
<burepe2> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<mikeeyyyy> i used michael___
<burepe2> that one
<mikeeyyyy> never michael cause its always taken
<acts> and i need to compile this file. gcc -o program program.c and it says  bash " gcc command not found
<nickrud> ice228, did you get the pm from ubotu that mentions universe?
<acts> what am i doing wrong?
<crimsun> acts: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Ademan> how could one NOT have gcc?!?!
<wastrel> mmm build-essential.
<sp2hari> Casanova: hey pnayak told me to work from remote system and since i am getting the UI once when i login through SSH , the main problem is over
<neotard> Ademan:  it's not installed by default
<ToHellWithGA> Ademan: say you wanted your client to have exactly what you give him
* Ademan cries himself to sleep
<neotard> Ademan:  what wastrel said :)
<nickrud> I don't have build-essential
<crimsun> Ademan: we've had 4 releases with it not installed by default.
<dumbledore> wastrel: i put in root (hd1,1)
<ToHellWithGA> it'd be good to feed him a pre-packaged setup without tools to customize (and potentially break) too much
<sp2hari> sp2hari: now the problem of stdio.h not found, she asked me whether i have set the path for the file, how do i do that ???
<Casanova> sp2hari: ok
<Casanova> sp2hari: build-essential dude
<Casanova> i told you already
<dumbledore> wastrel: and it says filesystem type unknown
<neotard> you don't get C by default, but you do get an nvidia driver! :D
<ic56> ToHellWithVGA: hmm, while network and broadcast can be defaulted, omitting them might lead to errors in the code that parses this config file.  Besides, teh defaults may not be right for you.  If the problem persists, try adding them and see if it fixes the problem.
<DarkMageZ> Ademan, we don't expect users to build software from source, and if they are going to, they should ATLEAST beable to install build-essentials :P
<sp2hari> Casanova: just a sec let me do that
<Ademan> crimsun: hmm, for some reason i thought it was installed on my dapper by default... but maybe I was dreaming, and maybe i knew i was gonna need it
<dumbledore> wastrel: ,partition type 0x93
<neotard> Ademan:  I think the server version has it
<wastrel> dumbledore:  is that your ubuntu boot partition?
<Ademan> DarkMageZ: hehe, true, i guess even though ubuntu has made leaps and bounds for linux usability, I still think that the majority of users are fairly tech savvy, and probably programmers at least to some degree (or maybe thats just my impression)
<dumbledore> wastrel: yes
<Cornellius> I have downloaded a window decoration for kde-look, but I don't know where to extract the files. Can someone help me ?
<nickrud> first hurdle, build essential
<farous> Ademan: the default install should be a lean one. and you are one package away from having it. build essential
<hoosier_daddy> DarkMageZ: hey, so everything downloaded and installed. should I be able to run now?
<DarkMageZ> hoosier_daddy, yup, "should" work, tho, don't run it while using xgl
<hoosier_daddy> it's saying "Couldn't load pics/colormap.pcx"
<javiolo> I have only 256mb of ram making my swap bigger could make things faster ?
<wastrel> dumbledore:  i'm not competent to assist with grub troubleshooting, perhaps some other kind soul will take over from here...
<neotard> want to know what confused me more than anything.. after installation not having root ;)   lol, silly.. I know
<dumbledore> :/
<ToHellWithGA> thanks again ic56.  care to explain why you put a V in ToHellWithGA?  are you a UGA fan?
<eFoX> ok, I'm going to write/copy a script. Where can do i save it ?
<eFoX> .bashrc ?
<DarkMageZ> hoosier_daddy, hmm, odd
<eFoX> .bash_profile ?
<neotard> eFoX:  for what?
<ToHellWithGA> eFoX: /usr/bin i think
<nickrud> eFoX, not. those have special uses
<wastrel> dumbledore:  you're sure that's where your linux /boot resides?
<neotard> eFoX:  if it's just "a script" for something YOU are doing.. just save it in your home directory somewhere
<dumbledore> westrel: yes positive
<nickrud> eFoX, what is this scrip supposed to do?
<dumbledore> westrel: i can sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt/fs and browse it
<dumbledore> *wastrel
<ToHellWithGA> if you want to be able to type "blah" during any terminal session and have it run, save it in /usr/bin and set the permissions to executable for that file
<Casanova> which package contains the usual header files like stdio.h?
<ic56> ToHellWithVGA: Oh!  that's why you weren't noticing my messages. I misread your nick. Second time I've done this today. Maybe my eyesight is deteriorating.  Sorry!
<neotard> ToHellWithGA:  that's bad advice.
<ic56> ToHellWithVGA: What does GA stand for, anyway?
<Cornellius> Anyone knows some good card games for Linux ? I would love to play Cribbage under Ubuntu :)
<wastrel> Casanova:  glibc i'm guessing or glibc-dev
<Novastorm> Casanova, install the build-essentials package
<ToHellWithGA> ic56: the university (sic) of georgia, my school's rival
<Casanova> Novastorm: installed
<wastrel> Casanova:  libc6-dev it seems
<farous> neotard: sorry wireless probl
<ic56> ToHellWithVGA: ah.
<ToHellWithGA> neotard: we still haven't heard why he wants this "script" but i find my scripts most useful when i can run them anytime anywhere
<ToHellWithGA> what method would you recommend for getting the same functionality?
<ruxpin> how do I resolve the current runlevel?
<neotard> ToHellWithGA:  the slb suggestion is /usr/local/bin for local installtion binaries, and the like
<eFoX> neotard: to kickstart my wireless, I have to configure some ish before it works. I figure to it one go. I think i got it. Google rocks !
<crimsun> ruxpin: meaning ``runlevel''?
<ToHellWithGA> neotard: i'm somewhat new here.  what is slb?
<wastrel> dumbledore:  take a look at the drive numbers in your /boot/grub/menu.lst  :] 
<javiolo> I have only 256mb of ram making my swap bigger could make things faster ?
<wastrel> dumbledore:  if it's root(1,1) i dunno what to tell you :/
<neotard> ToHellWithGA:  it's just the standard directory structure recommendations for linux distros :)
<dumbledore> wastrel: yeah it is :/
<neotard> ToHellWithGA:  among other things
<dumbledore> *hd1,1
<ToHellWithGA> is it the same thing as the filesystem standard?
<nickrud> javiolo, no, only allow you to run more things
<neotard> ToHellWithGA:  yeah, it's all part of the same thing
<ToHellWithGA> cool.  thanks for the info
<farous> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<neotard> ToHellWithGA:  it's generally a Good Thing to keep a modicum of seperation between local files and system files.
<nickrud> modicom?
<neotard> ToHellWithGA:  not everyone agrees with that :)
<javiolo> nickrud so the answer is more ram right ?
<Eleaf> hi
<Eleaf> you need at least 50000000 gb ram
<nickrud> javiolo, absolu damn tutly
<Eleaf> If you felt like it
<neotard> nickrud:  no, modicum
<nickrud> just abit, then
<wastrel> dumbledore:  google sez grub bug may change partition type to 0x93 - you can fix with fdisk maybe?  don't wipe your drive 8-O
<wastrel> http://savannah.gnu.org/bugs/?func=detailitem&item_id=13044
<ToHellWithGA> javiolo: if you increase the swap size you may be able to run more things simultaneously without "running out of memory" but a lot of that "memory" will be files on your hard drive and much slower
<nickrud> hrm, readback can be hell
<ToHellWithGA> it would get a lot slower fast if much data gets pushed to swap rather than memory
<nickrud> javiolo, in other words, a gig beats 256MB hands down for for permormance at the keyboard
<neotard> out of curiousity, anyone with fglrx find that xawtv makes X black out?
<XTORTION> hi everyone im running quake 3 i get no sound, this is the error i recive Could not mmap dma buffer PROT_WRITE|PROT_READ
<XTORTION> trying mmap PROT_WRITE (with associated better compatibility / less performance code)
<XTORTION> /dev/dsp: Input/output error
<XTORTION> Could not mmap /dev/dsp
<XTORTION>  can any one help me?
<XTORTION> wo
<dumbledore> wastrel: thx ill give it a shot :O
<dumbledore> wastrel: do you know what the id is supposed to be for the ntfs drives too by any chance? im having a hard time finding a list of all the fs numbers
<ruxpin> crimsun: the current runlevel..
<XTORTION> hello does any one here play quake 3?
<crimsun> ruxpin: ``runlevel''
<nomasteryoda> Ubuntu ROX
<ruxpin> crimsun: ah
<ruxpin> crimsun: 'N 2'
<javiolo> nickrud Ill try to find 1gb
<garryF> I'd just run fdisk and hit the command to see the list of known file system numbers.
<ic56> dumbledore: NTFS partitions are code 7
<nickrud> javiolo, I
<ruxpin> crimsun: what does the 'N' stand for?
<nomasteryoda> just got my $22 intel ipw2200 chipset miniPCI card for my laptop, downloaded latest firmware, extracted into /lib/firmware, rebooted and have WPA wifi...
<nomasteryoda> again, thanks Ubuntu people
<garryF> Nice Try File System
<javiolo> nickrud what ?
<nomasteryoda> i have 100% power levels now
<crimsun> ruxpin: it's the previous runlevel
<nickrud> 'm looking for the same; but you can run a lot of stuff in small memory and a reasonable swap. Just monitor it.
<crimsun> ruxpin: in this case, it means "no previous one"
<ruxpin> ok
<ruxpin> the last number is always the current one?
<crimsun> XTORTION: your sound hardware doesn't support mmap in the driver, which well, can't be worked around
<crimsun> ruxpin: "last current"
<crimsun> rather, "previous current"
<crimsun> XTORTION: there are some hackarounds that will likely freeze your system.
<ruxpin> crimsun: thanks, that's all I need I think :)
<crimsun> ruxpin: ``man runlevel'' should explain it
<dumbledore> ic56: why isnt grub loading them right then :S
<ruxpin> crimsun: except if you know if there's a better tool than sysv-rc-conf to list the runnin daemons
<ashzilla> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto and !easysource
<crimsun> ruxpin: a thorough read of ps and netstat?
<JohnnyX> where is the setting so that i dont have to enter my password everytime i close the lid of my laptop?
<XTORTION> ?
<crimsun> ruxpin: susv-rc-conf is known to break some initscripts' executions
<crimsun> sys^
<crimsun> XTORTION: what's unclear?
<wastrel> JohnnyX:  if you find out, let me know
<ruxpin> crimsun: I think it's not installed on ubuntu by default
<XTORTION> i have audiophile 2496
<JohnnyX> lol wastrel
<crimsun> ruxpin: it shouldn't be.
<ruxpin> crimsun: is there a tool that is?
<ashzilla> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto and !easysource
<JohnnyX> no one knows?
<crimsun> ruxpin: ps and netstat are both
<polpak> wastrel JohnnyX I do
<ashzilla> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<crimsun> ruxpin: you could also look in /etc/rc2.d/
<ToHellWithGA> XTORTION: that's a good card.  do you have alsa-tools-gui installed?
<ruxpin> crimsun: you can't use ps to match services
<JohnnyX> would you care to share that information polpak ?
<XTORTION> let me double check
<polpak> JohnnyX: I changed my configuration to shutdown the computer when you close the lid instead
<ToHellWithGA> XTORTION: if you have to check you don't have it installed
<JohnnyX> i dont wanna do that
<XTORTION> lol
<JohnnyX> i just dont want to have to enter my password everytime i close it
<crimsun> XTORTION: have you used the proc tuning?
<Wonderbird> Anyone using WUSB54G with 6.06?
<JohnnyX> do you know how to do that?
<polpak> JohnnyX: I know
<ToHellWithGA> XTORTION: do a search in synaptic or aptitude for "envy24"
<XTORTION> your right its not
<polpak> JohnnyX: one sec
<JohnnyX> k
<dumbledore> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<dumbledore> i changed the numbers back
<crimsun> XTORTION: echo "quake3.x86 0 0 direct" |sudo tee /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<dumbledore> then grub went and changed em to 93 again
<dumbledore> :/
<ToHellWithGA> you'll want the envy24control mixer to properly manage your sound card.  then you can start troubleshooting the game/card combo
<dddmt> lightstar: still not working
<ic56> dumbledore: other reasons.  I can't find it now but there's an entry in the wiki describing how to correctly setup grub to boot windows partitions.  Try google for: grub windows
<crimsun> XTORTION: beware: running q3a afterward may hard-freeze your machine.
<ToHellWithGA> crimsun: do you know offhand if that uses alsa?
<nickrud> rlfol, my god
<ashzilla> Can someone direct me to the default Dapper Sources entry.
<crimsun> ToHellWithGA: if what uses alsa?
<ToHellWithGA> quake's sound output
<polpak> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto and !easysource
<crimsun> ToHellWithGA: it uses oss
<XTORTION> Cok i loaded the alsa gui
<polpak> hrm
<polpak> !universe
<ToHellWithGA> XTORTION: run envy24control
<XTORTION> lol not found
<ashzilla> polpak: it seems it was removed. I just did a fresh install and it's not there anymore, under the !sources entry.
<ToHellWithGA> crimsun: alsa has stuff to play nice with the chipset in his card.  i don't know anything at all about oss sound
<polpak> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto and !easysource
<polpak> ergh
<polpak> who messed it up
<ToHellWithGA> XTORTION: just so we're on the same page, lets do "sudo apt-get install alsa-tools-gui"
<crimsun> ToHellWithGA: I know ALSA works nicely for the ice1724. I backported support for it in Ubuntu.
<XTORTION> thats alsready loaded
<ToHellWithGA> after than "envy24control"
<ashzilla> polpak: This is extremely frustrating. :[
<JohnnyX> so how do i set it so i dont have to enter my password everytime i close the lid of my laptop?
<ToHellWithGA> it should be there if you've installed it
<XTORTION> ok started
<ToHellWithGA> crimsun: i can smell your pride now :P
<XTORTION> lol
<XTORTION> ok i started envy
<JohnnyX> what would it be under?
<polpak> ashzilla: I can pastebin my sources.lst
<ToHellWithGA> XTORTION: use that to set your volume levels as needed.  iirc the first two sliders in the mixer bit are left and right, so don't put L&R max on each.  max L on 1 and R on 2, kapisch?
<nickrud> ToHellWithGA, well, he does have standing
<polpak> JohnnyX: one sec
<JohnnyX> k
<crimsun> ToHellWithGA: pride? hardly.
<ashzilla> polpak: I'd apprciate that
<yaniv> Hello, can anyone tell me how to create an icon on the desktop to  a mounted filesystem (like the one that should be created automatically, but for some reason wasn't)?
<garryF> You know what pride comes before don't ye?
<catch23> hm, anyone getting slow internet?  i'm getting horrible roundtrips to google/microsoft.com on traceroute
<garryF> It comes before smith in the phonebook.
<JohnnyX> im having problems with google catch23
<ToHellWithGA> garryF: well-written ice1712 chipset stuff?
<wastrel> internet not slow
<crimsun> ToHellWithGA: (you mean ice1724)
<garryF> Nice!
<polpak> ashzilla: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16162
<watchme> hi
<ArmedKing> Can someone tell me how i can burn *.img files, and/or convert it to *.iso?
<ToHellWithGA> crimsun: you say potato.  what exactly is a "backport"?  i'm in this game for the free without guilt software more than learning to be a coder
<catch23> hm, well i'm based in georgia... so maybe it's comcast's fault
<watchme> I have a problem with my Kubuntu/amarok and libvisuals
<ashzilla> polpak: Thanks
<XTORTION> i still get this error
<crimsun> ToHellWithGA: it means the sound stuff that you're touching can be blamed largely on me.
<watchme> can anyone help me?
<Sir_Brizz> watchme, #kubuntu
<XTORTION> Could not mmap dma buffer PROT_WRITE|PROT_READ
<XTORTION> trying mmap PROT_WRITE (with associated better compatibility / less performance code)
<XTORTION> /dev/dsp: Input/output error
<XTORTION> Could not mmap /dev/dsp
<XTORTION> -----------------------------
<Sjoerd-> does anyone know how to create and configure new users for pure-ftpd?
<Sphearion> I was happily suprised that ubuntu saw my wireless card during installl
<garryF> I think it's either k3b that can write iso's to a cd
<garryF> !iso
<ashzilla> polpak: Exactly how I remember mine, thanks :)
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<nickrud> soop, ToHellWithGA
<Sphearion> k3b resembles nero yes
<crimsun> XTORTION: as I was saying before, mmapping /dev/snd is not supported on your chipset
<crimsun> XTORTION: sorry, /dev/dsp
<XTORTION> hmm
<crimsun> XTORTION: did you try the echo line I gave you before (and heed the warning)?
<XTORTION> im gona do that 1s
<Sphearion> garryF K3B is the KDE burner
<ArmedKing> !img
<ubotu> I know nothing about img
<XTORTION> didnt work
<XTORTION> what if i used jacked
<XTORTION> i think i herd about that some where
<garryF> Yeah, I have gome and k3b and it shows up in gnome too. Older style kde stuff can work in gnome too.
<ashzilla> Can someone tell me where I can rename my local domain name: (Ex. ashzilla@ashzilla-laptop <--- the ashzilla-laptop)
<farous_> ArmedKing: you can "/msg ubotu" if you want
<Tremitos> hello
<isofunk> sup
<farous_> neotard: sorry dc again
<crimsun> XTORTION: quake3 doesn't have a jack output. You can /attempt/ to use the hackarounds that redirect oss to jack (to run via alsa)
<JohnnyX> polpak, did you find that thing?
<garryF> I wonder what the 3b stands dor.
<crimsun> XTORTION: but those require patching the kernel and recompiling
<XTORTION> ;/
<Gonzo> any reason why i dont see the flash firefox plugin in my synaptic?
<wastrel> ashzilla:  be very careful about that - it can break your system...
<wastrel> ashzilla:  first change /etc/hosts
<farous_> Gonzo: enable extra-repos ?
<XTORTION> ok well thanks for your help :) both of you
<Gonzo> i did
<XTORTION> im gona try and load my onbord audo card
<farous_> Gonzo: did you update after that
<Gonzo> yes
<ToHellWithGA> meh.  thank crimsun b/c he knows what he's talking about.  i'm stabbing blindly using my little experience
<crimsun> XTORTION: you could always just use your onboard for q3a and your 2496 for everything else
<ashzilla> wastrel: Alright.
<farous_> flashplugin-nonfree
<polpak> JohnnyX: still looking. Essentially it is in /etc/acpi but you have to be careful how you configure it. Because you do want it to shut off the screen (otherwise it'll waste battery) just don't want it to lock
<wastrel> ashzilla:  now change /etc/hostname
<XTORTION> thats what i think i will do one problem lol i cant use both i can only use one at a time
<XTORTION> stupid asus mb
<Gonzo> gonzo@FrankyNux:/home/shared/www/CV$ sudo apt-get flashplugin-nonfree
<Gonzo> Password:
<Gonzo> E: Invalid operation flashplugin-nonfree
<farous_> Gonzo: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ToHellWithGA> XTORTION: you could also loop it
<crimsun> XTORTION: hmm, you should be able to use both.
<wastrel> ashzilla:  i think that's it.  using the gui tool breaks sudo and X and other stuff.
<XTORTION> loop?
<ToHellWithGA> i push my onboard analog out through my M-Audio's analog in
<crimsun> XTORTION: ...unless your motherboard has resource allocation problems?
<JohnnyX> do you have a file on it polpak or are you looking for that actual settings?
<Sphearion> no clue garry
<ashzilla> wastrel: Uh oh
<ToHellWithGA> the latency is fairly low and then i can play sounds i otherwise couldn't get to agree with the M-Audio card
<Gonzo> E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree
<ashzilla> ashzilla@ashzilla-laptop:~$ sudo gedit /etc/hosts
<ashzilla> ashzilla@ashzilla-laptop:~$ sudo gedit /etc/hostname
<ashzilla> sudo: unable to lookup ashzilla-laptop via gethostbyname()
<garryF> I wonder if the 3b is the code for the joliet system, that iso uses on cd
<XTORTION> its on auto
<XTORTION> so wont let me pic
<garryF> I treid to find out, but I can't get fdisk to let me at the menu to see the known file types.
<garryF> !filetypes
<ubotu> I know nothing about filetypes
<wastrel> ooops sorry !
<garryF> !fs
<ubotu> I know nothing about fs
<farous_> find flashplugin-nonfree
<polpak> JohnnyX: I'm looking over the settings. I have it now though
<polpak> wastrel: you want this too?
<ashzilla> wastrel: What do I do man, I'm stuck now. lol
<wastrel> ashzilla:  fix it by booting to recovery mode and editing those 2 files
<wastrel> polpak:  yes!
<ashzilla> -.-
<ashzilla> Bleh, I have to reboot.
<crimsun> Gonzo: you need to have multiverse enabled.
<ToHellWithGA> garryF: when i want to hassle ubotu to see what she actually knows i hop in a PM and start spouting off search terms
<Gonzo> multiverse?
<wastrel> ashzilla:  make sure they match... sorry i thought hosts first then hostname was the right order
<dumbledore> aha! ubuntu is booting once again :)
<wastrel> yay
<ToHellWithGA> she's good for some of the usual topics but google is good as well
<crimsun> Gonzo: see query from ubotu
<Sphearion> garry no 3b is not the code for joliet
<Sphearion> let me ask the great google
<dumbledore> now to get windoze to work too... =/
<ashzilla> Okay, I'll be back.
<polpak> JohnnyX wastrel  Ok, sudo cp /etc/acpi/screenblank.sh /etc/acpi/screenblank-nopass.sh
<Gonzo> query from ubotu?
<farous_> does tell work?
<Sphearion> Burn Baby Burn  < 3 B
<JohnnyX> polpak,
<JohnnyX> cannot stat no such file or directory
<dumbledore> woot it workin too :)
<polpak> JohnnyX: um.. check again?
<dumbledore> thx @wastrel
<polpak> JohnnyX: cd /etc/acpi
<JohnnyX> i am
<JohnnyX> i got it
<wastrel> heh yw - if i say enough things sometimes i have to be right
<JohnnyX> but it still asks for a password when i close the lid
<garryF> ToHellWithGA Good idea.
<JohnnyX> do i need to restart?
<polpak> JohnnyX: I wasn't done yet
<JohnnyX> or kill gnome
<JohnnyX> oh sorry
<neotard> farous:  thanks, was setting it up wrong.. using the xinerama option in conjunction with a multihead setup, which wasn't working obviously :)
<dermawan123> hello
<polpak> JohnnyX wastrel now sudo nano screenblank-nopass.sh
<crimsun> Gonzo: a private message from the bot
<neotard> farous:  now to figure out tvcard issues under the proprietary ati driver.
<Gonzo> i didn't get none...
<farous_> neotard: you are welcomed
<william_> hello
<sdfsfd> yo
<farous_> neotard: flgrx is buggy it might be harder for tvcard though i never used it
<william_> man I just installed this the other day
<sdfsfd> im on mirc in linux tee hee
<william_> :D
<polpak> JohnnyX wastrel remove the line that says ". /usr/share/acpi-support/screenblank"
<ToHellWithGA> william_: hi.  what's up?
<william_> Man ubuntu is cool !
<william_> This is my first time with linux
<william_> I got this cd from my school
<dermawan123> guys need help here, who can i talk to?
<ice228> where would i put the files i downloaded to change my login screen? i think its gdm
<polpak> JohnnyX wastrel remove the line that says ". /usr/share/acpi-support/screenblank"
<sdfsfd> ubuntu is pretty good for linux
<wastrel> doh polpak did i miss anything :] 
<sdfsfd> i am surprised too
<neotard> farous:  radeon driver works beautifully, under fglrx the whole set of screens literally black out and don't ever recover.  not good :D
<sdfsfd> i came from gentoo
<ToHellWithGA> william_: it's so easy compared to redhat/fedora or mandrake
<sdfsfd> because all other distros sucked
<william_> I totally deleted XP off my computer
<ice228> in what folder would i put the files to change my login screen ?
<william_> and am using all the progs I can with Ubuntu :D
<polpak> JohnnyX wastrel replace it with this line instead  "xset dpms force off" #don't use the quotes
<garryF> /boot/grub I believe
<ToHellWithGA> william_: i hope you didn't jump the gun.  i found out that my Sony jukebox software won't run under WINE
<william_> I recorded my first song with ubuntu tonight!
<ice228> thanks
<polpak> JohnnyX wastrel good so far?
<Sjoerd-> anyone knows how to use/configure pure-ftpd via cli? I have it running but have no idea how to add new users.
<Sphearion> say your out of blank cd's but you have alot of blank dvd's could you burn the iso to dvd and would it still be usable?
<ToHellWithGA> everything else about free software was great, but no way to transfer music to/from my minidisc player kinda hurts
<JohnnyX> sorry hang on
<Freenux> Salut tout le monde ;)
<wastrel> polpak:  rgr
<JohnnyX> ive never used nano b4
<william_> Well, I actually screwed up a partition with a ton of homework on it by mistake, trying to re install windows no doubt
<ashzilla> wastrel: I now have my correct hostname, however... I can't sudo
<garryF> I bet it has strick format rules tho, such as the file type and resolution, I could be wrong.
<ice228> and how do i give myslef permission to write to folders?
<william_> Ah man
<polpak> JohnnyX: you can use a different editor if you prefer
<william_> Using your MD is easy with linux
<Sphearion> ill be a guinea pig, ill burn the 700meg iso to a dvd and see if it still works ;)
<wastrel> ashzilla:  what happens?
<polpak> JohnnyX: just need to replace that line
<william_> You gotta download the plug in for real player
<ice228> how do i give myself wrtie right ?
<william_> And real player is supported !
<ashzilla> wastrel: nm, I actually retyped my password wrong 3 times. I'm a novice. :o
<wastrel> k :] 
<ice228> wrtie right*
<Freenux> y aurait-il une personne qui parlerait en franais ?
<polpak> JohnnyX: you caught up?
<wastrel> !fr
<william_> Anyway, my SUPPORT question is
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Sphearion> wasting dvd NOW!
<Freenux> merci ubotu ;)
<william_> why is ubuntu running so sluggish on my computer?
<Freenux> thank you ubotu ;)
<polpak> william_:  sluggish in what way?
<william_> like, a delay
<JohnnyX> thats it polpak
<polpak> william_: and what are your specs
<polpak> JohnnyX: no
<Sphearion> what kind of video card do you have?
<polpak> JohnnyX: just making sure you don't have any questions/problems so far
<JohnnyX> oh ok
<william_> AMD 900 with 256 megs of ram 80 gig HD 8 meg on board video
<ice228> how can i give myselft write rights?
<DShepherd> what is the defualt keyboard layout for dapper?
<JohnnyX> could we take this to a pm polpak
<polpak> JohnnyX wastrel ok, save the file and exit nano
<polpak> we're almost done
<JohnnyX> alright
<polpak> JohnnyX wastrel now sudo nano /etc/acpi/events/lidbtn
<Sphearion> ahh johnny is setting up a laptop :)
<JohnnyX> :)
<polpak> JohnnyX: comment out the action= line
<JohnnyX> k
<polpak> and make a new line that says action=/ec/acpi/screenblank-nopass.sh
<polpak> err
<polpak> /etc/acpi/screenblank-nopass.sh
<Sphearion> ITS OFFICIAL you can burn the 700meg iso to a DVD instead of a cd if you happen to be out of CD's (waste of a dvd though)!
<ice228> can anyone please tell me who to give myself write right or find my root password?
<william_> lol
<JohnnyX> k
<william_> scroll up a few lines :D ice228
<Sphearion> ice228 boot linux single and change the root pass ;)
<polpak> JohnnyX wastrel so it should now read action=/etc/acpi/screenblank-nopass.sh
<Lopa> i've recived Ubuntu linux cd's and i just installed on my system but i don't know what is the root password
<Ademan> is there a "more detailed" way to set change your theme? like specific theme preferences and such?
<garryF> !tell ice228 about sudo
<polpak> JohnnyX wastrel save and exit this file
<Lopa> ?
<JohnnyX> k
<Sphearion> hey polpak i might need your help in a bit :)
<william_> Lopa scroll up a lttle,
<Lopa> There is nothing for me up
<william_> So is the sluggishness my videocard^
<ice228> thank you :)
<Sphearion> you seem to be the resident Linux on Laptop expert :)
<william_> ?
<JohnnyX> is that it polpak ?
<garryF> Thank the bot. :)
<william_> Can I totally strip down the graphics of the OS ^
<Sphearion> probably william_
<Sphearion> yeah change your /etc/inittab to 3
<Sphearion> and poof no more Xorg
<william_> whats Xorg?
<JohnnyX> did you find this out off the site polpak or did you just figure it out
<polpak> JohnnyX: need to restart the acpid daemon
<Sphearion> the "windows" interface... all the graphics
<JohnnyX> how do i do that
<william_> oh cool one sec I will try this
<Sphearion> william_
<Lopa> it ask for root password when i try to configure something or install something
<polpak> JohnnyX wastrel: sudo /etc/init.d/acpid restart
<ashzilla> when do I need the restricted modules for my kernel?
<Lopa> i give there my user password it says sorry wrong password
<polpak> JohnnyX: figured it out
<garryF> The api that allows a gui to start. if you change to runlevel 3, youg et a command line interface.
<Sphearion> hit ctrl+alt+f2
<Sphearion> and login
<Sphearion> thats what you will have
<polpak> Sphearion: what's up?
<JohnnyX> is there a site that you know that teaches you all the little tips and tricks like this
<garryF> Hmmm, might have mistyped it.
<william_> OH Geez amn I dont want a command line interface hahaha
<Lopa> Guys please help me
<JohnnyX> like the little things that no one ever asks
<Sphearion> polpak im setting up ubuntu 6 on my laptop...
<Sphearion> its still installing though
<polpak> JohnnyX: hrm.. not that I know of
<polpak> JohnnyX: just sorta get used to it all after a while
<JohnnyX> i know nothing about the file hierachy of linux
<polpak> JohnnyX: and asking around helps
<JohnnyX> like where everything goes and what not
<Sphearion> william_ ctrl-alt-f7 to get back into the gui
<JohnnyX> thanks for your help
<JohnnyX> life saver
<garryF> Yeah, or even know to ask. Such a site would be good. It probably exists somewhere.
<polpak> JohnnyX: oh.. read the filesystem heirarchy
<Lopa> i am doing apt-get install samba, it ask for root password
<JohnnyX> on ubuntu.org?
<Sphearion> JohnnyX there is alot of good info on the forums and here too :0
<polpak> JohnnyX: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/
<polpak> JohnnyX: anyway, the fix worked?
<Sphearion> !tell Lopa about sudo
<JohnnyX> yes thanks a bunch
<garryF> when sudo asks for a password, enter your regular user password.
<polpak> wastrel: you good also
<polpak> wastrel: ?
<wastrel> polpak:  no, i'm still getting a password prompt
<JohnnyX> i think he left
<JohnnyX> oh
<polpak> wastrel: did you restart the acpi daemon?
<wastrel> oui
<Lopa> garryF, i am doing apt-get install samba, it ask for root password
<ice228> still says i dont have permission to write to the folder : /
<Sphearion> lopa you need to sudo passwd root and make a password for root :)
<polpak> wastrel: can you pastebin both /etc/acpi/events/lidbtn and /etc/acpi/screenblank-nopass.sh ?
<Madpilot> Sphearion, no he doesn't...
<Lopa> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<JohnnyX> i heard its pretty common for su not to accept the password but sudo does fine
<Sjoerd-> how do i extract a tar.gz file via cli?
<garryF> Lopa It should not be duioni that., wow, didn't know that Sphearion.
<Lopa> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<JohnnyX> i reinstalled and now im having the same thing
<JohnnyX> i can use sudo but not su
<garryF> Ack, I hate my keyboard.
<wastrel> nvm it worked after i restarted again thx polpak
<Sphearion> i tend to like my root password different from my user password
<polpak> JohnnyX: that's because the root account is disabled
<Sjoerd-> garryF: can i have it?
<Sphearion> and I have used fedcore 4 for so long its habit to know this kind of stuff ;)
<Lopa> should I do: "sudo passwd root"
<Lopa> ?
<garryF> Sjoerd hehe
<polpak> Sphearion: I tend to like not having a root account active at all
<Sphearion> no Lopa
<polpak> Lopa: no
<Lopa> why not?
<Sphearion> polpak just rename it to something else ;)
<polpak> Lopa: use sudo
<Sphearion> then root is no longer root :)
<JohnnyX> i cant remember where to enable it
<Sphearion> Lopa type sudo apt-get install samba-server
<Sphearion> then put in your user pass if asked for one
<Sphearion> polpak how long have you been using linux?
<polpak> Since 95 or so
<JohnnyX> how do you enable root?
<Sphearion> not bad..
<DaveyJ> i'm back
<garryF> Running in root is like working in a fireworks factory with candles as your lighting. One little boo boo and you are a crispy smoking piece of charcoal.
<polpak> but I've only been using it exclusively for a year
<Ademan> anyone know why my laptop can't power down? my understanding is it has something to do with acpi or apm
<polpak> before that I dual booted
<DaveyJ> okay so here's the prediciment that i left off with.....
<Sphearion> garryF not true
<wastrel> ls
<JohnnyX> good analogy garryF
<polpak> JohnnyX: there's no reason to do that and lots of reasons not to
<Sphearion> garryF I have never messed up a system running as root
<JohnnyX> polpak, its just in case
<Sphearion> i have however messed up a system running as root when it was not intended.. :)
<JohnnyX> so i know
<DaveyJ> i'm running ubuntu off a partition on the same drive as the windows partition (which is about to be formatted to ext3 for storage) .. will that mess up my mbr>
<polpak> JohnnyX: for the "just in case" moments you have a recovery mode
<garryF> Sphearion I am just quoting commonly accepted advice.
<polpak> JohnnyX: for all other moments you have sudo
<nickrud> DaveyJ, no not at all
<Sphearion> bah sudo su - works great for me :0
<polpak> JohnnyX: and in the case of catestrophic failure you need to have a recovery/live cd
<william_> well that sucked
<ruxpin> DaveyJ: your mbr won't be touched by simply moving files
<nickrud> DaveyJ, assuming your ubuntu boots
<JohnnyX> i have five
<polpak> Sphearion: sudo -i works just as well
<DaveyJ> hda1 = win, hda2 = ubuntu
<indy2> I am looking for a text to speech program from Ubuntu. Any suggestions? PS: KSayIt sucks balls.
<Sphearion> nice.. forgot about that one ;)
<william_> Ok so I just cold shut downed cause I coulnt leave the command promt
<DaveyJ> so when i format hda1, there'll be no probleM?
<Sjoerd-> I have a .deb file on my server, how do i use it to install the pacakage? Just running doesn't seem to work :) Any idea's?
<garryF> say JohnnyX Thanks.
<JohnnyX> well thanks for all your help polpak
<Sphearion> william_ i told you ctrl+alt+f7 gets you back
<JohnnyX> sleep now work tomorrow
<ic56> DaveyJ: no. the Linux filesystem doesn't use teh first sector of its partition.  This is wasteful but ensures formatting can never cause an MBR to be overwritten.
<polpak> william_: you can alwasy ctrl-alt-delete to restart w/o using the power off button
<nickrud> DaveyJ, if your ubuntu boots, and you don't touch your ubuntu rooot, do whatever with windows, please ;)
<william_> I must of been in command screen before I read that :D
<DaveyJ> alright nice
<william_> cool thanks :D
<DaveyJ> i'm gunna go format that
<DaveyJ> i just backed up everything i wanted to keep
<william_> Is that the only way to strip down the graphics for ubunto?
<Sphearion> ctrl-alt-f1->f6 are console f7-f12 can be gui (yes you can run multiple instances of the x client :))
<polpak> william_: what kind of computer do you have again?
<Sphearion> polpak I think he said a 900mhz with 128meg ram and 8meg onboard vid card
<william_> amd 900 256 megs of ram 80 gig HD and 8 meg onboard
<wastrel> william_:  you can use a lightweight windowmanager like sawfish, blackbox, icewm or wmaker
<Sphearion> fxce
<polpak> that should be plenty even for gnome
<william_> Thanks for the help btw guys :D this is really great!
<Sphearion> FXCE FTW
<william_> SO I can download these?
<polpak> william_: you can try just installing the x desktop packages
<Sphearion> probably with apt :)
<wastrel> polpak:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16163   it didn't work :] 
<polpak> william_: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<garryF> Yeah, I've read that kde which is what xbuntu uses, uses less memory.
<william_> will this erase my ubuntu?
<Lopa> ny one know where i can get kdepim?
<polpak> william_: no
<Sphearion> garryF xbuntu uses fxce if im not mistaken
<wastrel> xfce
<Sphearion> err yeah
<wastrel> fvwm
<Sphearion> sorry i have lysdexia
<avalost> william_: you can run virtually ANY wm you like with that machine, I have run KDE, Gnome and virtually every light-weight wm with a celeron 533mhtz and 256 of ram
<william_> Cool :D
<william_> Thanks for the advice!
<garryF> OH I stand corrected I was thinking of Kbuntu. Thanks for seting me straight Sphearion
<avalost> no worries
<william_> So this GNOME thing, its the GUI part of my UNIX ?
<wastrel> gnome is a gui
<polpak> wastrel: that looks fine.. it should work if you restart the acpi daemons.. You may also need to restart acpi-support and apmd but it should really work with just acpid restarted
<william_> (the file is dling right now)
<william_> ok
<avalost> Gnome is a window manager like KDE, fluxbox, icewm etc
<Sphearion> william_ gnome is a window manager, that sits ontop of a xorg client that connects to the xorg server...... i think thats right
<lightstar> gnome is a DE
<garryF> DE?
<Prodigy> wtf
<william_> So If I wanted to switch back to the Ubuntu layout, is it easy? Or do I need to reinstall?
<lightstar> desktop environment
<avalost> a wm(window manager) is what renders and displays graphical windows to your desktop
<Sphearion> i think he meant desktop environment. but thats not 100% true
<Prodigy> kazile picko
<Sjoerd-> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureFTP <- the package suggested for installation seems to be i386 while I need the AMD64 one, any idea where to get it?
<avalost> william_: what do you mean 'ubuntu' layout?
<polpak> william_: the GUI is made up of 3 parts. The X server (which is what actually makes stuff display on the screen) the Desktop Environment (used to manage the desktop, panels, etc) and the window manager (used to create boarders and titlebars and control window positioning, etc)
<Prodigy> neces da budes mali paradajz a
<avalost> text-based?
<michael_> Does wine have a GUI?
<garryF> Yes, you will get a menu wher you can choose your default be it gnome, xfce or Kde.
<lightstar> Sphearion, eh? gnome is a full fledged DE rite? flux is a WM? or did i get it mixed up
<michael_> if does how do u open it
<Sphearion> startx :0 (first window manager (ctrl+alt+f7)     startx :1 (2nd window manager ctrl+alt+f8) and you can add more if you need ;)
<Sphearion> gnome, kde,etc all are window managers
<wastrel> lightstar:  that's right
<polpak> Sphearion: no, their desktop environments
<polpak> Sphearion: the default WM in gnome is metacity
<michael_> how do u run wine?
<Sphearion> no the place where my monitor sits is a desktop invironment
<indy2> Ubuntu: any suggestions for a text to speech progrm?
<william_> ok so I just downloaded this package, it installed (I think) now I just ctrl alt f8?
<Sphearion> ohh forgot about that polpak good call'
<Sphearion> i stand correct
<lightstar> wastrel, thx..i knew it was sth like tat...aint thinking straight at the mo
<Sphearion> corrected
<polpak> Sphearion: but you can use other WM's in gnome
<Sphearion> sawfish
<Sphearion> umm
<michael_> How do u run wine please help
<Prodigy> kazil picko
<william_> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Prodigy> neces da budes mali paradajz
<kazil> oi freak
<Prodigy> a?
<Prodigy> dodji paradajzu
<polpak> michael_: wine /path/to/windows/program.exe
<lightstar> for example openbox:P
<polpak> william_: did you run that command yet?
<william_> Yup!
<michael_> e.g wine /program files/rockstar games/GTA3/gta3.exe like this???? in terminal?
<Sphearion> does ubuntu have switchdesk?
<william_> now it seems to be done
<polpak> michael_: sure, but if you have spaces you need to quote or escape them
<william_> do I restart my computer?
<Sphearion> or can you change them at the login screen now? I forget about 5.04 was the last ubuntu I used
<michael_> k but how would i nistall gta3 on ubuntu lol
<Sphearion> william_ in linux you should very rarely restart your computer
<polpak> michael_: and also I doubt you have program files in your root dir
<lightstar> Sphearion, switchdesk? u mean switch to diff desktops?
<kazil> frik ajm negde drugde
<william_> Oh really? Why? I thought that was a good thing
<polpak> michael_: wine /media/cdrom/gtainstall.exe or whatever
<Prodigy> ?
<michael_> k
<Sphearion> lightstar no I mean like switchdesk it was a CLI / GUI app that allowed you to choose different window managers / D E 'S
<ashzilla> When I try to remove gnome-games in Synaptic, why does it say it's removing ubuntu-desktop
<kazil> daj neki dobar kanal
<Sphearion> http://www.transgaming.com/ << -- easiest way to make windows games work on linux
<Prodigy> UBUNTU SUCKS ASS
<polpak> william_: if you log out.. there will be a button on the login screen marked "session" if you click it you should be able to choose xfce intstead of gnome for your login
<ashzilla> I imagine it's NOT a good idea to remove 'ubuntu-desktop'
<polpak> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<william_> Awesome! Thanks!
<Madpilot> Prodigy, go troll somewhere else
<lightstar> Sphearion, ohh...good question actually..i end up editing my .xsession file to change it
<Prodigy> MADPILOT SUCK BRICK
<william_> Ubuntu rocks man, I don't know why anyone wouldnt like it!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@62.108.112.89]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<Sphearion> william_ do you use alot of windows applications?
<suspekt> whazap
<Seveas> Madpilot, do those bricks taste any good? ;)
<william_> I'm so impressed with this OS now man, it's changing everything for me
<michael_> Ubuntu Ownz
<Madpilot> Seveas, wouldn't know :)
<william_> YUP hahaha
<garryF> Frequent rebooting is a pactice used on Windows systems to counter the problems caused by windows memory fragmentation, and memomry leaks.
<william_> I'm a producer :D
<suspekt> anyone know how to get fortune to run everytime i launch a terminal
<william_> I make a lot of music.
<wastrel> ashzilla:  actually it's fine that's just a metapackage, no need to keep it
<Sphearion> william_ linux will be good to you then :)
<william_> BUt lately I have been using a lot of freeware
<ashzilla> wastrel: good to know.
<michael_> what u put for a space between program files?
<michael_> in terminal
<Sphearion> william_ now that your in linux, you will only need to reboot after updating the kernel and a few other misc changes to the core system :) thats always nice ;)
<william_> I recently had a Viunyl released on an Australian Breakcore label called KILLBOT RECORDS, the whole thing was made with an open source prog called SKALE TRACKER
<wastrel> suspekt:  add a line to .bashrc  that says "fortune"
<Sphearion> hit tab
<william_> its for Linux as well. THats why I switch.
<polpak> michael_: you can either do  ~/.wine/c_drive/program\ files/etc Or you can do ~/.wine/c_drive/"program files"/etc
<william_> I'm gonna log back in one sec guys :D
<Sphearion> linux autocomplete works very well just type progr<tab> and it should finish it ;)
<suspekt> linux autocomplete is a godsend
<Sphearion> i love autocomplete
<suspekt> cisco-os's do it to without it i couldn't do my job
<polpak> that's bash actually. many other shells don't have it
<Sphearion> my laptop is doing its first ubuntu 6 boot
<Lopa> why every one guess i can find kdepim from kde.org
<lightstar> bash autocompletes
<Sphearion> yes its bash,
<michael_> i installed it to
<michael_> C:\Program Files\Starcraft\Starcraft.exe
<michael_> how would i run that with wine
<garryF> I saw kdePim in the repositories searching for kde
<kazil> can i dl progz for ubuntu on win, then to copy it to ubuntu and then install it? sorry for bad english
<Lopa> can some one give me exact link pls?
<william_> Hey!
<william_> Wow this is really cool!
<something15525> hey all
<polpak> there's also a more glitzy shell called fish that is kinda neat
<polpak> http://roo.no-ip.org/fish/
<william_> Are there any other GNOMES I can try out ?
<polpak> william_: you're not using gnome anymore
<william_> I'm not??
<polpak> william_:  you are using xfce
<william_> huh?
<william_> lol
<suspekt> wastrel, what kind of entry am i supposed to put in here
<polpak> william_: it's a different thing
<Sphearion> ohh fish does syntax highlighting AWESOME
<polpak> william_: you can try out kde if you like
<acts> guys i need help
<wastrel> suspekt in .bashrc just a new line at the end with the word fortune on it
<william_> yeah man, this is still sluggish
<william_> whats the command line agian?
<rixth> Woo! Bug filing time.
<Sphearion> ctrl+alt+f1 --- gui is ctrl+alt+f7
<suspekt> wastrel thats all? man thats easy! i was scared i would have to recompile the term with fortune in it or some nonsense. I miss my fortune from slack
<polpak> william_: kde won't be faster than xfce
<wastrel> mmm .bashrc ;] 
<Sphearion> xfce is about as fast as they get
<suspekt> i thought kde was the slowest one
<Sphearion> try fluxbox or blackbox
<acts> When I do -GCC and try to compile something.. it says stdio.h not found.. I installed libc6.. what elsed do i need to install?
<Sphearion> those might be abit faster (not much)
<wastrel> twm
<Sphearion> twm would be fast
<suspekt> sweet! thanks Wast
<Madpilot> acts, did you install build-essential? it'll pull down all the dev tools
<polpak> william_: I suspect that your speed issues aren't related to the wm/de, and more related to your video card
<lightstar> Sphearion, fluxbox allows ALOT of customization..if ur in2 that sort of thing..luv the unlimited keybind options
<dooglus> william_: try "sudo apt-get install fluxbox" - that's about as un-sluggish as you can get
<kazil> can i dl progz for ubuntu on win, then to copy it to ubuntu and then install it? sorry for bad english
<polpak> william_: what resolution are you running?
<suspekt> now another question,  can some one tell me how to make my 'ThinkPad' button launch bash?
<dooglus> kazil: yes.  use http://packages.ubuntu.com/ to do that
<polpak> Sphearion: fish is in the repos if you wanted to test drive it ;p
<kazil> dooglus: thx
<suspekt> less i have to use this crappy touchpad or erraser button the better
<tonyyaru1so> suspekt: Yes - the ThinkWiki has notes on that (and everything under the sun - good resource)
<Sphearion> polpak I downloaded the wrong iso the first time and installed, adn the 2nd dvd I wasted was the live cd... damnit
<suspekt> ThinkWiki, check
<dooglus> kazil: that'll get you .deb files.  you should "sudo dpkg -i file.deb" to install file.deb
<garryF> kazil: It usually works for me, but you must know how to mount your windows drive and copy the files. Iv'e found it usually works.
<wastrel> what thinkpad button?
<suspekt> so didn't know about this channel... this is awsome.
<tonyyarusso> wastrel: Mine's called "Access IBM"
<wastrel> the access ibm button?
<suspekt> uh the little blue button that comes on a lot of IBMs
<wastrel> yeah
<william_> my GF just walked in, YOUR CHATTING I KNEW IT
<william_> gotta run hehehe
<william_> Thanks for the help!
<wastrel> i suppose that could be used for something...
<suspekt> yeah mine says ThinkPad.     yeah instead of it being usless i am gunna make it a 'launchbash'
<tonyyarusso> wastrel: Mine opens the system documentation.
<kazil> garryf: my ubuntu is on another machine so i thought to copy it to usb, then copy it to ubuntu
<rixth> When reporting a bug in Malone, can I use <pre> tags?
<suspekt> i used gnome to make it open home but thats not all that useful
<wastrel> documentation! shame on you
<Schalken> Hammertime!
<rixth> Cause I need something in monospace font
<Schalken> (whoops wrong chat window)
<garryF> kazil That has worked fine for me doing that way. I'd copy it to a memstick and then from the memstick to some place and run install from there.
<Madpilot> rixth, try it, but I don't think Malone takes any formatting
<suspekt> hey, tonyyarulso, awsome link
<kazil> garryF: whats the procedure to install progz? i`m kinda noob :/
<Sphearion> wonder if my wireless will work... hmm
<PuGz> hey guys. i have a bunch of wmv files that i can play with mplayer. what is the easiest way for me to turn these into a dvd with one chapter/scene per video? any programs that do this easily for me?
<tonyyarusso> suspekt: One of these days I'm going to try the theft alarm script ;)  Lots of cool stuff though, yeah.
<Sphearion> PuGz check the forums
<garryF> kazil There is usually a readme on the site, or that comes with the program that tells yo how.
<kazil> thx
<PuGz> spacey, okidoki... any off the top of your head?
<Sphearion> nope i just remember seeing a thread about that there
<garryF> kazil Welcome.
<harry> how do you uninstall frostwire.AnyOS on ubuntu. the command "sudo apt-get remove frostwire" doesnt work
<suspekt> it would be awsome if this Wiki can tell me how to make one of my Dimm slots come back to life
<PuGz> Sphearion, cool... i will look for it
<garryF> Never heard of frostwire. Iheard of firewire.
<harry> garryF: whats firewire also never heard of it too
<wastrel> harry:  how did you install it?
<garryF> harry Me neither.
<harry> wastrel: i followed the Installation for AnyOS.zip. i'll give you the link.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<polpak> !info frostwire
<ubotu> Package frostwire does not exist in dapper
<harry> garryF: does firewire used for downloading music, video, and etc???
<polpak> harry: no, it's a connection type for drives
<harry> ubotu: how do i uninstall frostwire?
<ubotu> I know nothing about how do i uninstall frostwire?
<garryF> Its a protocol for communciating with external hard drives, It's faster than usb.
<harry> polpak: so what do you mean?? could i get rid of it..?
<Madpilot> harry, ubotu is a bot
<polpak> harry:  did you install it with sudo dpkg -i FrostWire-4.10.9-1.i586.deb
<harry> Madpilot: i know. just thought he wud answer the ???
<garryF> I misread the tells to me. Mea Culpa
<Madpilot> !frostwire
<ubotu> I know nothing about frostwire
<harry> polpak: no
<wastrel> he used the anyos.zip instructions. manual :] 
<harry> polpak: i followed the Installation for AnyOS.zip. i'll give you the link.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<polpak> harry: that's unfortunate
<garryF> Might try package manager and search for frostwire, or google it.
<harry> polpak: the reason why i want to get rid of it its because i want to reinstall it using the debian package...
<dooglus> harry: "sudo dpkg -r Frostwire" to remove it
<polpak> harry: if you installed it from those instructions you can remove it by simply sudo rm -rf /opt/FrostWire && sudo rm /usr/share/applications/FrostWire.desktop && sudo rm /usr/bin/runFrostWire.sh
<harry> polpak: i choosed to install because i coudlnt use frostwire.deb before
<kazil> is: ubuntu desktop guide any good? not to ask all the time some stupid thingz?
<polpak> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is an inaccurate and outdated resource. Please use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<leojay> hello, everyone. i want to copy files from one directory to another, but i don't know how to get the result of copy process.
<tonyyarusso> polpak: That's not what he means.
<harry> polpak: that was quick...
<dooglus> leojay: "cp -r" will copy recursively.  $? will hold the exit status after it's finished
<tonyyarusso> polpak: the Ubuntu Desktop Guide is from the DocTeam and help.ubuntu.com
<didi> ?
<garryF> Its been a trend that urls and howtos are the last things to get updated, with the wikis anyone can ammend far as I know so it can mean more up to date info, or more incorrect info.
<Madpilot> kazil, the Desktop guide is pretty good - but I'm baised, I helped write bits of it :)
<wastrel> leojay:  the return value of cp?
<garryF> Nice Mad. :)\
<tonyyarusso> kazil: I just ordered it in print form today, so it's worth $6 to me.
<dooglus> wastrel: I guess he means the exit status
<wastrel> ok i'm down with tha
<wastrel> t
<kazil> i`ve got it from help.ubuntu.com polpak
<polpak> harry: so you removed it?
<polpak> kazil: ok
<Blaze^^> hello, i had only ubuntu on the laptop and wanted to install windows xp on my free partition
<Blaze^^> but now i lost my ubuntu
<kazil> madpilot: than it`s no good :P
<polpak> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making grub floppys: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToMakeAGRUBBootFloppy - grub howto: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto
<Blaze^^> i mean it won't boot, i'm with the livecd now,
<harry> polpak: after i pressed enter, it just removed just like that
<suspekt> wow... this looks complicated just to make a button do somthing
<garryF> I've noted that it easier to read and comprehend a printed guide than one on the monitor. Its as if the refresh rate of the monitor interferes with my comprehension. That is just a guess, but I've noted a lot of users experience the same phenomenon.
<hangfire> Blaze you have to install XP first
<wastrel> heh.  special button
<polpak> hangfire: nah. you just have to fix grub
<harry> polpak: another question please with regards to klamav??
<Blaze^^> 10x polpak :)
<Blaze^^> brb
<polpak> harry: I don't use it
<harry> polpak: so what do you use for an anti virus free version
<polpak> harry: I don't use anything. I just don't get virii
<ic56> this is really annoying.  ubotu seems to have forgotten all its stored text and some of its commands too!
<Sphearion> so python is the preferred programming language of ubuntu?
<harry> polpak: how are you so sure about that??
<polpak> Sphearion: python is used for many things. But nothing is really preferred. Most packages on a linux computer are probably written in C actually
<Madpilot> harry, there really aren't any Linux viruses out in the wild
<suspekt> it says i have to manipulate tpbrc is that a package?
<Sphearion> harry its proven that there are only about 3 viruses for linux
<rockstar101> I just installed 6.06, but the precompiled kernel hangs at startup.  I copied another kernel I compiled earlier, but I would like to build them from this installation.  Is there a guide to what packages I need to compile a kernel from source?
<Sphearion> and you have to be root or sudo run them all (AFAIK) to catch them
<harry> Sphearion: and what is that???
<harry> Sphearion: is that sophisticated???
<harry> Sphearion: is  it that sophisticated???
<Flannel> rockstar101: you can get the current source from the repositories.
<Sphearion> harry your not understanding me
<dooglus> why isn't xubuntu available from http://releases.ubuntu.com/dapper/ ?  kubuntu and edubuntu both are...
<Sphearion> LINUX users dont get viruses (9.8 times out of 10)
<garryF> There is less infamy attached to writing a linux virus as few use it compared to windows viruses that can cause a big hoopla if it infects a lot of windows machines. More chaos, more newsworthy, more power to cause havoc.
<suspekt> how do you know if you have a linux virus?
<suspekt> I know what to look for on a windows machine
<ic56> !justask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<polpak> Sphearion: I'd imagine it's closer to 9.9999 times out of 10
<harry> Sphearion: so you mean what klamav detected on my computer are not viruses??? and the definitions that it shows doesnt affect linux?
<ic56> !listkeys windows
<ubotu> I know nothing about listkeys windows
<ic56> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Flannel> dooglus: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/dapper/release/
<rockstar101> Flannel: yeah.. I grabbed them using synaptic.  Problem is, there is nothing pre-installed for development.  It would be nice to know a list of packages I need to do this.
<Madpilot> suspekt, if you're running Ubuntu, and you haven't done anything dumb WRT the basic setup, you don't have a virus. :)
<bimberi> ic56: new bot
<Flannel> rockstar101: build-essential
<Sphearion> harry depends were you using clam in linux or windows
<dooglus> suspekt: we pretend there's no such thing as malware for linux
<ic56> bimberi: yeah, well, it sucks!
<rockstar101> Flannel: Ah.. I'll try that
<Sphearion> and if you were using it in windows then no it does not effect you in linux
<polpak> dooglus: well there are worms certainly
<Sphearion> and rootkits
<suspekt> yeah i doubt a 100 percent my linux box has any viruses.   I am the kind of windows user that dosn't get virii
<harry> Sphearion: linux i suppose. ubuntu dapper drake to be exact for the system i'm currently using
<kazil> do i have to mount the win drive every time when ubuntu loads up or is there any way to do it just once?
<suspekt> but for future teching situations, what would one look for?
<wastrel> !mountwindows
<Sphearion> suspekt i have leared there are basically 2 ways in windows to get virii, porn sites and illegal download sites ...
<ubotu> I know nothing about mountwindows
<dooglus> polpak: and the default setup involves running firefox - which regularly has patches for remote exploits, so there are almost certainly lots of unpatched holes still available for the malware to get in through
<rockstar101> Flannel: Thank you very much. That looks like just what I need.
<polpak> suspekt: I ran windows for 10 years and never had any anti-virus etc. After that time I installed one and it said I had no viruses
<cwillu> quick question:  I'm trying to add an smb mount in fstab that can be written to by users;  I can't seem to modify the permissions on the folder though;  they get overwritten as soon as I mount, and don't apply at all if I try it while mounted (including applying them to the '.' entry in the mount)
<wastrel> well bleh
<suspekt> sphearion, i go to both and my windows box runs clean as a wissle
<Sphearion> suspekt nice, I goto both as well and my windows box is clean ;)
<cwillu> I need the group to have permissions (the group itself is right, but not the group permissions on the mount)
<polpak> suspekt: course now I don't use windows anymore
<Sphearion> but linux virii and malware are unheard of
<suspekt> can I get voice permission to msg people?
<Sphearion> well not completely unheard of. but lesser heard of
<harry> wastrel: ask ic56 with regards to that. he's the one who helped me with it
<polpak> suspekt: you need to register to msg ppl
<garryF> They have discovered a simple device to end all symptoms of stutterying. A device records the voice of the stutter, replays it back with a slight delay and slighty higher pitch and the stutterer hears it and it stops the stuttering. It would be neat to write a pda program in linux or whatever, that could do the same.
<fedex> hi!
<wastrel> that's interesting
<garryF> If only it fixed my stupid clumsy fingers. hehe
<suspekt> i still use windows for the directx support
<ic56> wastrel: ubotu has forgotten the factoid about fixing windows and mbr.
<wastrel> that was a good factoid
<polpak> suspekt: meh.. I got tired of having the same games recycled with new paint and sold back to me over and over again
<fedex> i have a, uhm, "little" problem...upgraded to dapper the change-repos-name way...and is officialy unbootable..my fault!
<IndianGiver> can someone help me with .avi playback?
<garryF> It was very interesting. they took the worlds worst stutterer, and turned on the simple device and his stutterring vanished immediately. A linux untility written to do the same on a pda would be a real attention getter for Linux.
<IndianGiver> or how to convert it to mpeg
<polpak> !restricted
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<polpak> IndianGiver: ^^
<suspekt> I agree polpak. thats why I only buy the ones worth buying
<polpak> suspekt: which are?
<fedex> now i am using a live gnu/linx, and want to update, dloaded both desktop and alt dapper
<polpak> suspekt: the only ones I find worth buying are the ones that support my OS
<ic56> wastrel: I could replenish ubotu, at least with the factoids that I had created myself but it won't let me.  It says I'm not identified to svs -- though I am.  ubotu is *broken*!
<Sphearion> polpak, suspekt i would like to see that short list as well
<fedex> i need NOT to delete some folders in my /home, is that possible?? install and not erase from within?
<suspekt> I actually bought civ4 (multiplayer) and... uh... thre was one other one
<cef> Can someone confirm if WPA with the Atheros/Madwifi drivers is broken in Dapper?
<IndianGiver> polpak, it doesnt say anything about avi files
<harry> Sphearion: so you mean the viruses that klamav detected are not really viruses. they are just defined virus that only affect other system like windows for example
<polpak> IndianGiver: read the restricted formats wiki
<suspekt> oh yeah. WoW.   Yeah yeah i know wine is supposed to be able to play it but its yet to work right for me
<polpak> IndianGiver: it tells how to install codecs etc
<Sphearion> harry do you have windows installed on the computer?
<harry> Sphearion: not anymore
<fedex> or no way?
<Sphearion> does clamav see virii on your computer before or after you took windows off?
<IndianGiver> i am polpak
<avalost> this is going to take forever (which is why I rarely do it)
* avalost is compiling e17
<garryF> Gnight alll. Cheers.
<Sphearion> later garry
<harry> Sphearion: windows is completly removed before i run klamav
<wastrel> fedex:  i assume /home isn't a separate partition?
<Sphearion> what viruses did clamav see?
<polpak> fedex: I tend to have /home on it's own partition. When I install new versions or different distros I just mv my home folder to something like /home/tmp, then install the new distribution and don't reformat the home partition.. Then mv my files back into the new home directory
<fedex> thanks wastrel, no, not it is
<cwillu> documented behaviour for fstab is that the mounts will remember their permissions;  i.e., chmod of the '.' in a smb mount will stick across remounts, and is preferred to added dmask=777,fmask=777 entries in fstab.  Anybody know if ubuntu broke/changed this?
<fedex> oh polpak i now! now....but previously I erased, this time  am goinf to install in a dif partition.
<harry> Sphearion: i dont remember it. i shutted down klamav because i cant quarantine the detected viruses.
<fedex> going, sorry.
<wastrel> fedex tar up /home and put it somewhere
<Sphearion> harry run it again
<harry> Sphearion: well they are something like Gzip...?????
<Sphearion> how long ago did you install linux?
<Flashq009> Is the ubuntu.com website down or is it just me?
<Sphearion> and did you format your whole drive?
<Amaranth> works here
<polpak> Sphearion: games I play in linux are Puzzle Pirates, Go, Bang Howdy, Savage, Neverwinter Nights, UT2004, Vendetta Online, Tribal Trouble, Warcraft 3, Starcraft, and Wesnoth
<Amaranth> Flashq009: ^
<goudkov> is there something like a /dev/null directory?
<cwillu> Flashq009: can you ping it?
<fedex> wastrel its 20 gigs of stuff i do need, and backing it up via CD would take forever....where is that "safe" somewhere?.
<Sphearion> nice polpak you using transgaming cedega?
<Flashq009> no ping response
<suspekt> woo! wesnoth!
<harry> Sphearion: well it wud take 8 min just to detect 1, and 3 more hours to detect the 47 rest
<polpak> Sphearion: no, just wine
<compengi> someohter
<Sphearion> really
<ashzilla> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=16896&postcount=1
<Sphearion> ill keep that in mind :0
<compengi> hi
<ashzilla> Can someone tell me if this would work in Dapper
<harry> Sphearion just this may
<Flashq009> now it is responding
<cef> Flashq009: they don't accept pings
<Flashq009> it was not a few seconds ago
<suspekt> i think that whole gaming issue will fade real soon with the launch of Vista
<cwillu> oops
<polpak> Sphearion: all those games are native except the blizzard ones (warcraft and starcraft)
<compengi> from where can i download xchat
<Sphearion> so ubuntu has been on there for a bit harry
<cwillu> ??
<harry> Sphearion: i did format it. i choosed erase entire disk
<wastrel> fedex:  hmm :]   scp it to another system via ethernet ?
<cef> Flashq009: never mind, they do now it seems
<cwillu> yes, ubuntu.com does accept pings
<polpak> Sphearion: so most of them don't use wine
<harry> Sphearion: yep
<Sphearion> hmm polpak can you help harry, he thinks he has virii since may
<Sphearion> NWN is linux native now?
<suspekt> apperently direct X10 will only work in vista and since i doubt Nvidia and Ati will want to be locked into that environment they will stop using directx   unless i have no clue what i am tlaking about which is possible
<ashzilla> Can someone tell me if this would still affect my fonts in dapper: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=16896&postcount=1
<polpak> Sphearion: it has been for a long time
<fedex> wastrel so there is no other trick? I mean...nor even the alternative .iso I burned has some feature to do this?
<harry> Sphearion: no not since may. i just scanned this week..
<polpak> Sphearion: you just have to DL the linux client
<Sphearion> sweet
<Sphearion> harry run the scan again and give me some exact names
<fedex> its mostly mp3, so taring wont reduce that much
<Flashq009> I want to install opera 9 browser on my ubuntu, how do I do it?
<Sphearion> this sucks, my wireless dont work... :(
<cef> suspekt: they'll just supply more than one set of drivers
<polpak> !opera
<ubotu> An advanced and free (only as in price) Web browser. Howto at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser Latest Ubuntu packages always at: http://opera.com/download
<compengi> where can i download xchat?
<IndianGiver> how would i convert an .avi file to .mpeg?
<harry> polpak: can wine install warcraft 3 frozen throne??
<polpak> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.6.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 254 kB, installed size 720 kB
<wastrel> fedex:  you could try to shrink your partition with gparted and then install into the new unpartitioned space
<polpak> harry: yes
<compengi> from where
<Madpilot> compengi, it's in Ubuntu's repos - in Universe - use Synaptic or Add/Remove Apps to install it
<wastrel> fedex:  there's no easy method :] 
<polpak> compengi: the universe repository
<thoreauputic> !tell compengi about repos
<fedex> wastrel i know, going the difficult one!!!!
<ashzilla> Can someone tell me if this would still affect my fonts in dapper: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=16896&postcount=1
<harry> polpak: so are familliar with DotA allstars??
<polpak> harry: yes
<thoreauputic> !repos > compengi
<thoreauputic> bah
<polpak> harry: though I like ToB better. to bad the dev was a prick
<harry> polpak: do you play that one??
<harry> polpak: whats ToB??
<cef> So is WPA with the Atheros/Madwifi drivers is broken in Dapper? Can someone confim this behaviour? I know it used to be broken in Dapper's betas.
<fedex> wastrel gparted would help?? i am going to try that.... but you mean I install over the unpartitioned space and it wont erase the whole disk?
<suspekt> anyone can tell me if resizing NTFS sys drives to make room for Ubuntu is safe? as in is there good chance of me loosing my windows part?
<polpak> harry: Tides of Blood. It's much more skill based. DoTA is all about memorizing the item combos etc
<Seveas> cef, these words come to you via wpa+madwifi, so it's definitely not broken for me
<Seveas> suspekt, it's safe
<harry> polpak: can you give me a link to see it
<wastrel> fedex:  you can tell the installer to ignore existing partitions , if there is free space or a free partition to install in
<polpak> harry: TOB is more about teamwork and using your hero's strengths and weaknesses
<ic56> Seveas: why does ubotu think I'm not resgistered?
<faisal_d> morning guys
<Seveas> %list users
<Seveas> %user list
<ubotu> Amaranth, apokryphos, bimberi, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, jenda, Jowi, jrib, LjL, Madpilot, nalioth, ompaul, Seveas, and thoreauputic
<cef> Seveas: ok, that's good. just it's still listed on the wiki, but I couldn't get it to work here. hrm. oh well.. will tackle the actual problem tomorrow
<ashzilla> Seveas: would this effect my fonts in dapper? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=16896&postcount=1
<suspekt> how does that work with windows clusterpucking harddrives?  I asume i should do a defragment before i try?
<C_REATiVE_> re
<Seveas> ic56, because you aren't 
<faisal_d> how do you configure grub in dapper?
<ic56> Seveas: /whois me -- you'll see that I am
<Hobbsee> ic56: not with the bot
<fedex> wastrel: which installer, desktop or alternative dapper? and which "method"...sorry to bother
<cef> Seveas: are you using network-manager-gnome (the applet) to control stuff?
<IndianGiver> is it even possible to convert avi to mpeg?
<ic56> Bobbsee: I have to register with ubotu?
<IndianGiver> or wmv
<Daniel0> hey, i cant get my internet connection (wireless) to work, can somebody help me?
<Seveas> ic56, ubotu doesn't look at chanserv
<mandie26> hello
<ic56> Hobbsee: I have to register with ubotu?
<Seveas> cef, no, I'm using raw wpasupplicant
<suspekt> how do i register with ubotu?
<suspekt> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<IndianGiver> w32codecs play .avi files right?
<Sphearion> is there a way to apt-get the newest kernel 2.6.17
<cef> IndianGiver: yes to both, but I wouldn't bother converting to wmv.. it's crap
<Hobbsee> Sphearion: no
<Sphearion> grr
<ashzilla> Can someone PLEASE tell if the following post would effect my fonts!!! http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=16896&postcount=1
<IndianGiver> how would i convert it to mpeg cef
<wastrel> fedex:  either one i think - just make sure you're careful during the partitioning part of the installer - keepin mind i've only installed dapper once :] 
<Seveas> ubotu, tell suspekt about yourself
<cef> Seveas: ahh ok.. hrmm.. might give it a shot tomorrow
<fedex> wastrel: after i did the upgrade, I fucked the X on breezy...
<IndianGiver> i have vampire hunter d bloodlust but its avi
<mandie26> i have seen in some screenshot, that there is someway to monitorize cpu, networks, and so on in desktop, in background, just as plain text, what program is that?
<thoreauputic> !msg
<ubotu> Please ask your messages in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<fedex> /register
<polpak> harry: http://rapidshare.de/files/14032937/ToBNFinal.w3x.html
<faisal_d> Is there a way to configure grub in dapper? i can't find a /etc/grub/grub.conf file
<harry> polpak: thanks
<IndianGiver> do you know how cef ?
<Hobbsee> !grub > faisal_d
<grndslm> faisal_d.../boot/grub/menu.lst
<thoreauputic> compengi: please read ubotu's message about /msg above
<mandie26> faisal_d, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ashzilla> Can someone PLEASE tell if the following post would effect my fonts!!! http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=16896&postcount=1
<wastrel> fedex:  good luck, i have to go
<neutrinomass> mandie26: Probably gdesklets...
<fedex> wastrel thanx!!!!
<mindspit> goodmorning from greece!
<thoreauputic> ashzilla: please stop repeating every minute
<mandie26> neutrinomass, i should be right..
<mandie26> neutrinomass, but it hought maybe just one single app would do the trick
<ashzilla> thoreauputic: I'll continue to, until someone new who is browsing the chat actually wishes to help. Thanks, though.
<IndianGiver> i installed w32codecs but i still cant play avi
<suspekt> woot! registered!
<IndianGiver> can someone help me out
<mandie26> neutrinomass, i seen it so many times.. is all text, and a lot
<neutrinomass> mandie26: Well install gdesklets and put a gdesklet on your desktop ... what's the problem ? :)
<suspekt> IndianGiver, you have to use totem-zine
<suspekt> xine
<thoreauputic> ashzilla: in that case you will be gagged, sorry
<IndianGiver> i tried xine
<IndianGiver> it plays sound but not video
<ashzilla> thoreauputic: Okay.
<neutrinomass> mandie26: Yes. A gdesklet shows only text (and an icon or two )
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<ashzilla> Can someone PLEASE tell if the following post would effect my fonts!!! http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=16896&postcount=1
<mandie26> neutrinomass, i haven't found that desklet
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %ashzilla!*@*]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<grndslm> anybody know of a decent socket a motherboard that i should replace my cheapo generic one with??
<faisal_d> hobbsee, grndslm, mandie26: thanx guys
<IndianGiver> do you know what to do suspekt
<mandie26> neutrinomass, do u know if gdesklets-data has been fixed?
<suspekt> Automatix = your thoughts?
<neutrinomass> mandie26: I don't know what the problem was, but I used gdesklets a couple of days ago ...
<mandie26> neutrinomass, ok, it used to be a problem of dependencies when u tried installing -data :) thx anyway
<Madpilot> suspekt, automatix = not a good idea
<polpak> IndianGiver: if you install the w32codecs, and install totem-xine you should be able to play avi files
<polpak> !automatics
<ubotu> I know nothing about automatics
<polpak> !automatic
<ubotu> I know nothing about automatic
<polpak> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items and has been reported to break your system while doing that, please see http://help.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead.
<neutrinomass> mandie26: Didn't have such problems.... they must have fixed it...
<polpak> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<MuLLeR> hiya ..... could someone help me with postfix+courier+sasl? coz i can now recieve the emails, but when i send ... it says SASL no secret in database, and authentication failed ...
<IndianGiver> they are installed polpak
<thoreauputic> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<suspekt> it didn't break my system, just curious what people thought. seemed to do ok installing stuff but it sucks at configuring things
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %ashzilla!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<IndianGiver> it keeps giving me MS WMV 8 (win32) not handled
<IndianGiver> but i just installed w32codecs
<suspekt> IndianGiver i believe this is what you need
<suspekt> http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu#How_to_install_Multimedia_Player_.28xine-ui.29
<ashzilla> thoreauputic: I'm leaving the channel, now. Perhaps later others will feel like representing what "ubuntu" stands for.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<johnsandman> where can i see if the kernel use both processors?
<thoreauputic> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this IRC channel are volunteers. Please be patient and polite. The IRC guidelines can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
* compengi back
<zzzen> howdy y'all. anyone here can help me with a breezy->6.06 upgrade gone bad?
<neutrinomass> johnsandman: cat /proc/cpuinfo ?
<hoittr> Excuse me, but I have either (A. Found a bug in Dapper) or (B. Am a complete idiot)... When I use the remote desktop tool after changing my default resolution from 1024x768 to 1600x1200 and re-run the remote desktop tool. The vncserver still uses a resolution of 1024x768, and I can not remotely access all of my screen. 1. How can I fix this. 2. If it IS a bug, how do I report it?
<johnsandman> ok thanks
<linda> typ4 /msg NickServ IDENTIFY linda2
<neutrinomass> hoittr: 2. http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug :) I have no idea about your first question though ...
<Madpilot> hoittr, not how to fix your bog, but http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<linda> type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY test
<Madpilot> linda, you're going to have to change your password now, I think...
<linda> type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY test
<neutrinomass> linda: please stop ...
<IndianGiver> its still not working suspekt
<IndianGiver> how do i convert it to mpeg?
<kazil> !mount
<ubotu> Disks store lots of data. Partitioning: try gparted or qtparted  - Formatting: see the manpage for mkfs  - Mounting: system -> administration -> disks
<hoittr> Ok, Bug #19284 explains the problem in an opposite way. The responce given was it is a minor bug, however, that was in responce to making the resolution SMALLER.. When the resolution is made larger, you cannot access the rest of the screen to even reset the vncviewer (Even though the problem is with vncviewer and the remote desktop tool not restarting the server on changes)
<Madpilot> hoittr, file a new bug, and give a link to #19284 in your explanation
<hoittr> So (I'm new to linux, and open support / bug reporting) should I open a new bug report. Or add to the existing one even though it is not exactly the same problem (Extremely similar)
<bigfoot1> hi, how do i install fuse (c.f. http://mauricecodik.com/projects/ofs/)
<bigfoot1> L
<bigfoot1> ?
<suspekt> some will some one
<Madpilot> !info fuse
<ubotu> Package fuse does not exist in dapper
<hoittr> Thanks Madpilot, I'm just not sure on the etiquete for bug reporting =P
<Madpilot> hoittr, "if in doubt, file" - it can always be marked as a duplicate later
<michael_> How do u install dx9 on ubuntu?
<neutrinomass> hoittr: If it seems like a different issue, or you're not sure whether its the same issue, file a new one. Only follow up if you are certain :)
<nik> directX 9?
<michael_> Yeh
<suspekt> uh... you can do that?
<bigfoot1> Madpilot: so fuse isn't in repo. what can we do?
<hoittr> Didnt want to make more work for you already busy developers... Thank you for the guideance.. And THANK YOU for such a wonderfull distro, new to linux, (1 week) but almost completely windows free and loving it.
<michael_> What??? all games use dx9
<Flashq009> how can i install ubuntu without removing windows?
<michael_> why wouldnt linux run it lolz
<suspekt> i think thats why most games don't run in linux
<michael_> how u instal dx9 on games
<Madpilot> michael_, because Microsoft owns DX, and they haven't ever made a Linux port of it...
<michael_> :(
<michael_> Sniffers
<suspekt> (i think he is trolling)
<michael_> Time to uninstall all my games
<hoittr> michael_: There IS a solution (Albit a not-so-great one) google for cedega
<michael_> Weee
<hoittr> It is not FOS... But it works.
<hoittr> 15$ for three months.
<Daniel0> how do i get my wireless internet connection to work? it tells me to enter the wep key but i use wpa!!
<michael_> bah no point of installing games
<michael_> dont even work
<hoittr> If your games use OpenGL instead of DX9 (Most have a command line option for this) try them with Wine (Install wine using apt-get install wine)
<Seveas> !tell Daniel0 about wpa
<hoittr> michael_:  What games?
<michael_> i have wine
<Madpilot> michael_, there are Linux-native games, and some will run with Cedega or Wine...
<michael_> new ones
<michael_> Half-life 2
<cwillu> michael_: cedega works with a number of windows games (it's a fork of wine with better dx support);  not free, but pretty cheap
<michael_> gta-sa
<suspekt> half life 2 is native i thought?
<michael_> idk
<michael_> jhavent botherd installing :-)
<chavo> no hl2 will run on cedega though
<Daniel0> somebody help me with wpa please...
<michael_> does wine support directDraw
<suspekt> i know when i installed UT2k4 in linux it ran even better
<hoittr> Cedega will run most games you will need. It takes some tweaking, but eventualy you can get it.. Unless you use an ATI video card, then it takes ALOT of tweaking, and eventualy you MIGHT get it :)
<Flashq009> how do I install ubuntu server without removing windows?
<hoittr> directDraw is part of the DX API... You would need cedega
<michael_> Geforce fx here (Y)
<cwillu> michael_: there's limited support in wine;  cedega's been taking some heat for not backporting their dx work into the wine mainline
<chavo> yup, I was playing a hl2 mod a little while ago
<michael_> :-@
<michael_> Can wine run vb6? lol
<suspekt> if ATI and AMD merge think ATI drivers will get better?
<XTORTION> Hi i deleted some symbolic links but they wont permently remove. is there a command i can do to force them to delete
<michael_> Na
<dooglus> cwillu: how does that work?  they took the GPL'ed code, modified it, and now sell it and don't offer it for free?  Isn't that illegal?
<hoittr> I could only hope suspekt, but I doubt it.
<michael_> amd + geforce
<cwillu> dooglus: yes, it is
<michael_> Can wine install and run Visual basic 6
<Agrajag> wine isn't GPL.
<dooglus> cwillu: it's available on p2p networks, but that doesn't count!
<suspekt> i thought what you paid for in Cadgeda is the updates?
<hoittr> Cedega is NOT illegal, they added on to wine through modules. (Or something strange like that) so they are not required to release it under the GPL.
<Agrajag> oh, I guess it's LGPL now, I don't think thats always been the case
<cwillu> win is lgpl, which is close enough
<hoittr> At least thats how I understand it.
<Ademan> anyone have any idea why my laptop is unable to power down? it can "shut down" correctly, but then it says "WIll now Halt" and then does nothing, as opposed to actually powering down, i read a diagnostic message that says "acpi disabled by user request" so that's a clue, however, I made no such changes in my /boot/grub/menu.lst
<XTORTION> Hi i deleted some symbolic links but they wont permently remove. is there a command i can do to force them to delete
<suspekt> and can't you get Cadgeda for free if you install the cvs vers?
<Ademan> LGPL is better than GPL
<detectiveinspekt> where is the auto repo site?
<cwillu> see, that's the point of contention;  the modules are useless without the wine mainline
<kazil> how to mount the win partition (it`s on another hdd)
<cwillu> i.e., they're completely dependant on it, which would technically make it neccessary to be lgpl'd as well
<chavo> and if they give the drect draw stuff back then t\they have no product
<solid_liq> Ademan: it is acpi; you have to figure out how to reenable acpi on your lappy
<cwillu> it's hard to claim that they don't link to the libs
<thoreauputic> !source-o-matic
<hoittr> cwillu: On that note, crossover office would not work without the linux kernel... Does that make it "Bad(tm)" also?
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<cwillu> chavo: hardly, codeweavers does quite okay :)
<nik> Ademan: do you have "apmd" in your current run level?
<Agrajag> not really, because when you link to lgpl code, you don't have to make that code LGPL as well, that's why it's the lesser gpl
<bigfoot1> i did "apt-cache search fuse" and found numerous files. what must i do (which files must i install) to get fuse working?
<cwillu> hoittr: crossover could be compiled to run under any kernel
<Ademan> nik: a proccess right?
<chavo> cwillu, codewavers runs hl2?
<nik> Ademan: an init script
<Ademan> ah, lemme check
<chavo> that is cedegas product, runnig games. codeweavers is different
<hoittr> True cwillu, but on that note. Couldnt cedega if it was OS?
<cwillu> Agrajag: got it backwards;  lgpl lets you make modules that other code includes;  they're writing modules that wine ends up including
<Ademan> what do you mean though... runlevel?
<suspekt> watch out for all this legality of gpl and lgpl...     in 20 years open source might be a history lesson
<GNAM> I need edgy alpha
<surpass> 
<surpass> ?
<kazil> any1?
<cwillu> quite;  I only said it was a point of contention :)
<raphink> suspekt: agreed
<raphink> if everything was in lgpl, open-source would be dead by now
<Ademan> i hope not, open source is.... important... to say the least
<nik> Ademan: do "ls -l /etc/rc2.d/ | grep apmd" - is there an output?
<dooglus> 'We call this license the "Lesser" General Public License because it does Less to protect the user's freedom than the ordinary GPL'
<cwillu> dooglus: "   This license, the Lesser General Public License, applies to some specially designated software packages--typically libraries--of the Free Software Foundation and other authors who decide to use it.  "
<Ademan> anyone have any idea why my laptop is unable to power down? it can "shut down" correctly, but then it says "WIll now Halt" and then does nothing, as opposed to actually powering down, i read a diagnostic message that says "acpi disabled by user request" so that's a clue, however, I made no such changes in my /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Ademan> crap
<XTORTION> Hi i deleted some symbolic links but they wont permently remove. is there a command i can do to force them to delete
<Ademan> sorry
<Daniel0> "If you do not see a network icon near your power information in gnome, you'll need to install network-manager-gnome." how do i install network-manager-gnome?
<Ademan> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 14 2006-05-25 21:18 S20apmd -> ../init.d/apmd
<suspekt> as a liberal (under the true definition of liberal, not the fox news ver.) i really believe in the idea of a general public lisence... its the consept of democratic property
<achandra> Hello all.. Does anyone know if the flash-player pluign for mozilla on 64bit systems is broken? as soon as I install it, it shuts down my browser when accessing a page enabled with flash..
<raphink> Ademan: acpi support I guess
<kazil> how to mount the win part (it`s on another hdd)?
<nik> Ademan: then I can't help you; I had the some problem and the apmd script was the solution (before I played around with the init scripts...)
<suspekt> i thought 64 don't have flash support yet
<raphink> achandra: I don't think flash works on amd64 actually
<daviscostel> who can tell me the commands to install nVidia Display driver??
<Ademan> LGPL is much more convenient for many developers though, but then again, it IS the viral aspect of the GPL that keeps it alive
<thoreauputic> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Flashq009> hello, is there a way to install ubuntu server ed or desktop without removing windows?
<cwillu> I'm not saying that cedega _is_ violating the licence (hell, I've got a subscription, and I just recommended the package in the first place :) ), just that there are those who think it might
<Ademan> nik: that wasn't the "right" output?
<firepol> hi, when i start ubuntu it stops at "Starting Hardware abstraction layer hald". I can't boot my machine unless I remove (I use the tool "rcconf" the "dbus" script from the boot scripts). Do you know a way to understand what's wrong?
<achandra> raphink: thats what i thought too....strangely the flashplayer is offered in the synaptics repository though...
<daviscostel> thanks
<raphink> achandra: sure
<nik> Ademan: yes, the script seems to be ok :)
<achandra> why would that be??
<nik> Ademan: it was
<firepol> now im in my machine and from a terminal i run /etc/init.d/dbus start . it hangs. is there a way to see a log or something?
<polpak> cwillu: it's not violating it, because it's a fork from before wine was licensed that way
<suspekt> some one should submit that, your right i don't think its supposed to be in ther... unless they are working on it or somthing and its getting close?
<raphink> achandra: look on the wiki, there _might_ be asource for a free implementation not sure though
<bigfoot1> once, i had a movie file that I zipped up and split into 10 mb files. when i tried to put it all back together and unzip, the movie file wouldn't work
<Ademan> nik: hehe, well then... so having the apm script is why its telling me acpi is disabled?
<kazil> !mount
<ubotu> Disks store lots of data. Partitioning: try gparted or qtparted  - Formatting: see the manpage for mkfs  - Mounting: system -> administration -> disks
<bigfoot1> my question is: why?
<polpak> cwillu: but it's still not very nice that they don't give back to the community
<achandra> cool will do
<bigfoot1> and what other files should not be compressed?
<m_0_r_0_n> Where can I find the video of an interview with Nelson Mandela who speaks about the philosophy of Ubuntu
<hoittr> On to my next question (I reported the bug)... I cant seem to find the vncserver anywhere TO restart it... Is it called something strange?
<nik> Ademan: no...I don't know...I just had the same problem (but without the acpi stuff) because the script was missing
<Ademan> whats the command to update grub from menu.lst ?
<bigfoot1> I'm planning on moving from one pc to another, and i'm going to be uploading them online, you see
<polpak> Ademan: I don't think you need to. It just reads the menu.lst every time it boots
<bigfoot1> is it a bad idea to compress, say, mp3 files?
<raphink> bigfoot1: it's a useless idea
<suspekt> ademan, it will do it if you install a linux kernal with synaptic
<raphink> you won't get much from it
<suspekt> i know thats not the answer to your question but its a getto methoed
<Ademan> polpak: uh... how would it do that if it doesnt have a concept of anything but the bootsector?
<bigfoot1> and would just putting several mp3 files together into one archive (using archiave mananger) *withoutt* any compression damage the files?
<Ademan> i'm pretty sure it needs to be updated...
<raphink> bigfoot1: mp3 is already compressed, so you'll get 2% or so from compressing them again
<polpak> Ademan: it has more of a concept than that
<kazil> Mounting: system -> administration -> disks this doesn`t seem to work
<raphink> bigfoot1: you can put them in a tar, sure
<cwillu> Ademan: it knows how to read boot, because /boot is a special mount (I believE)
<Ademan> polpak: i'm PRETTY sure it doesnt do any file system work
<bigfoot1> raphink: if i put them in tar, there will be no risk of uncompression problems?
<raphink> bigfoot1: but then an scp or rsync would do the job recursively better imo
<polpak> Ademan: when you install grub you tell it what partition to look for to find the menu.lst
<raphink> bigfoot1: tar is not a compressed format
<suspekt> bigfoot1 why are you trying to do that?
<bigfoot1> raphink: what's scp or sync?
<polpak> Ademan: it will look on that partition for /boot and find the menu.lst in there
<polpak> Ademan: if you change the menu.lst and restart your change will take effect
<bigfoot1> suspekt: coz i'm going to be moving from one country to another. and I'm going to move my files online temporarily.
<raphink> bigfoot1: scp is a transfer through ssh, and rsyn can use ssh too but tries to minimize the exchanges and can resume
<hoittr> I'm looking through help files, online (Google) and the wiki... but I cant seem to find the command to restart the VNC server that is included on dapper. Does anyone know the name?
<Ademan> polpak: i'm like 99% sure thats not the case... but let me look it up
<raphink> bigfoot1: I wouldn't tar the files, because if you transfer only one file, there's a greater chance of corruption than if you transfer a hundred
<cwillu> hoittr: try a 'locate vnc' from a terminal, should give you a hint
<bigfoot1> raphink: what?
<polpak> Ademan: It is the case, cause I've done it
<bigfoot1> raphink: i see
<bigfoot1> i understand now
<suspekt> bigfoot1, if you make yourself a gmail email account, you can store up to 2 gigs on there server
<daviscostel> what other DC clients exist for linux?
<cwillu> Ademan: quit saying it doesn't work, and do it :)
<suspekt> and if you make 30 gmail accounts...
<raphink> bigfoot1: if there's a transfer problem on your tar, you have everything borked (i.e. the tar) whereas if you transfer all the files separately and there's a transfer problem, only one small file is borked
<dooglus> m_0_r_0_n: /usr/share/example-content/Experience ubuntu.ogg
<bigfoot1> suspekt: yes, i can, but each attachment must be 10 mb max
<Flashq009> I can'f figure out how to install ubuntu server and/or desktop on the computer without removing windows.  Does anyone know how?
<raphink> bigfoot1: have a look at the rsync doc
<Ademan> what would the point of updating AT ALL be?
<bigfoot1> and uploading and downloading via gmail is too much hassle
<polpak> Ademan: updating what?
<Ademan> and having said that why would you have a bootloader that loads a filesystem, then EXITS main memory, and then the kernel loads up the same filesystem again...
<bigfoot1> i've got perhaps 300 hundred mp3 files that i want to relocate/store online temporarily.
<Ademan> polpak: grub-update
<hoittr> Thanks, found the config in /etc/vnc.conf... But still didnt find the actual server, no worries =P This will work. Thanks
<Ademan> that command would have no purpose...
<raphink> bigfoot1: there's a gmailfs that exists, if you're interested ;)
<cwillu> ademan, that updates automatically when you add/remove new kernels
<bigfoot1> raphink: but rsync means that the receiving computer mustn be set up alreardy, yes?
<bigfoot1> raphink: i tried
<raphink> so you can just mount your gmail storage locally and just cp
<bigfoot1> but i think i'm going to use the openomy.com account
<raphink> although I think gmailfs is not fair towards gmail
<bigfoot1> raphink: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1163725&postcount=7
<Ademan> cwillu: i'm not adding or removing kernels though, i'm adding a few default kernel options
<polpak> Ademan: I don't have that command
<hoittr> vnc.conf isnt even usefull if I cant restart the server... I guess I'll just have to break down and reboot >< Such a waste. Thanks everyon!
<polpak> Ademan: I have grub-install
<Ademan> sorry its update-grub
<dooglus> bigfoot1: compressing files shouldn't lose any data at all, if you use gzip or bzip2
<cwillu> Ademan: menu.lst itself says what update-grub does to it
<dooglus> bigfoot1: same with tar
<bigfoot1> dooglus: really?
<polpak> Ademan: update-grub generates the menu.lst. it doesn't do anything to grub itself
<dooglus> bigfoot1: if you did lose data, it's some kind of error - hardware, software, user.
<bigfoot1> dooglus: so what did raphink mean then  when he advised against tarring my files?
<batte> Hi all, how do I create a swap partition ...
<suspekt> you could just make a .torrent of your music folder and start the download on the other end?
<dooglus> bigfoot1: I'm sure he didn't mean it would damage them...
<XHK> When I gedit something, I get those errors: "locale not supported by Xlib" and "cannot set locale modifiers".
<bigfoot1> suspekt: no i can't
<bigfoot1> suspekt: because  i won't be possesing both computers at the same time
<raphink> bigfoot1: I mean that damaging a 500MB tar is a huge lost of files, whereas damaging a single mp3 file of 5MB is not that much
<cwillu> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/GrubSplash for instance
<polpak> Ademan: for example you can change the default timeout on the menu or something and restart. It will be changed when it boots
<raphink> so there's less risks in transfering the files separatly recursively imo
<bigfoot1> raphink: yes, but won't i get some sort of message if there's a damage? So that i can re-do whatever it is that damaged the tarring?
<raphink> sure bigfoot1
<detectiveinspekt> can someone pt me in the direction in making dvd video from avi's
<raphink> bigfoot1: and anyway for a huge transfer I'd use rsync so you can resume
<bigfoot1> raphink: so what exactly damages a tar file, or any other file?
<dooglus> raphink: right.  but that's not due to compression damaging the files.  if the files get damaged in transit, that's some kind of error, not a fault in the compression
<dooglus> raphink: spilling beer on it?
<raphink> sure dooglus I didn't say it was linked to compression
<bigfoot1> raphink: how can i find more info about this rysinc thing?
<raphink> there's not even a compression in tars ;)
<raphink> tar is just gather various files in one
<raphink> it's an archive
<[666] CortexX> I have 2.5Go free, can I install ubuntu 6.06 ? is ti enouth ?
<raphink> compression is gz or bz
<Ademan> polpak, cwillu: well the manpage supports what you guys are saying... but thats an absolute shit system then... that means grub has to have hard coded file system support....
<dooglus> raphink: right.  but bigfoot1 was scared of using compression because it has damaged his files in the past...
<cwillu> bigfoot1 dooglus raphink:  the point is that if anything happens to the file (network timeout, etc), a 500mb file has to be redownload 500mb, while 100 5mb files only have to redownload 5mb
<raphink> sure cortex
<raphink> dooglus: there's no point of using compression to gather mp3s he won't get anything out of it
<cwillu> Ademan: don't worry about it, it's actually quite simple;  don't worry about the man behind the curtain
<dooglus> raphink: tar can compress too
<bigfoot1> cwillu: but my problem wasn't with the download.
<[666] CortexX> ok because the install plant and I thaught it was owing to it
<Flashq009> can some pt me in the right direction on how to install ubuntu server lts and/or desktop along side windows xp?
<Madpilot> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions for x86/amd64 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo - for mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<[666] CortexX> thank
<Madpilot> Flashq009, ^^^
<Flashq009> thank you
<bigfoot1> i think zipping a movie file with compression  and then splitting it up into 10mbs each was the thing that damaged the file
<XHK> When I gedit something, I get those errors: "locale not supported by Xlib" and "cannot set locale modifiers". Why is that so? : (
<polpak> Ademan: it seems to be good enough at what it does to have most people using it..
<bigfoot1> i'm scared because i didn't even know anything was wrong untlil it was too late
<batte> I made a swap partition, but ubuntu wont use it? what did i do wrong?
<cwillu> Ademan: if you want a boot loader that doesn't do that on principle, look at lilo (requires a command to be run before the changed file is applied), but I really wouldn't worry about it :)
<polpak> Ademan: even Lilo had to have fs support, otherwise it wouldn't have been able to find the kernel file to boot
<bigfoot1> i'm scared because i didn't even get any error messages on the way
<soundray> polpak: that isn't exactly true
<Ademan> polpak: it probably just got a cylinder head sector at "update time", but then again, i could be wrong
<IndianGiver> i've install all the packages and i still cant play .avi files
<dooglus> raphink: you'd be surprised.  I just tried compressing an mp3 and it got 3% smaller!
<polpak> soundray: I'm pretty sure that lilo didn't cram all the kernel images into the boot loader
<XHK> IndianGiver, use VLC player
<bigfoot1> dooglus: raphink didn't say that they don't get smaller.
<XHK> IndianGiver, it helped me.
<cwillu> Ademan: http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-7.2-Manual/ref-guide/ch-grub.html has a bit of a discussion on the tradeoffs
<bigfoot1> dooglus: i think raphink said that the amount you save is small, as you have seen
<raphink> dooglus: that's what I said, it's useless
<IndianGiver> can you give me the command XHK ?
<raphink> getting 3% compression is useless
<cwillu> polpak, Ademan:  lilo updates the mbr for each modification
<raphink> loss of time ;)
<XHK> IndianGiver, sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-*
<Ademan> polpak: all you need is the location on disk... i mean thats all a file system amounts to, a way to keep track of sections of disk
<soundray> polpak: I'm pretty sure that lilo doesn't have "proper" filesystem support (in the sense that it could principally read any file, like grub can)
<dooglus> bigfoot1: maybe IRC compressed his text - 'cos by the time it reached me it had been damaged to say that compressing mp3s gives you no benefit.
<IndianGiver> does mplayer play avi?
<IndianGiver> im wondering why xine doesnt
<bigfoot1> IndianGiver: yes
<IndianGiver> ive install everything
<bigfoot1> dooglus: who's text?
<bigfoot1> sorry: whose text?
<kazil> how 2 UNINSTALL ubuntu?
<XHK> IndianGiver: Did you try VLC?
<dooglus> bigfoot1: raphink's's
<thoreauputic> IndianGiver: avi is a container, not a codec - run "file yourvidfile.avi " to see what codec you are dealing with
<cwillu> kazil: returning to windows?  are you dual booting already or just looking to start clean?
<soundray> kazil: just reformat the partition with your other OS
<IndianGiver> its dl'ing right now XHK
<bigfoot1> dooglus: oh i see. it was a joke
<thoreauputic> where yourvidfile.avi is the name of course
<kazil> soundray: i can`t see the ubuntu from win
<XHK> IndianGiver, ok.
<cwillu> soundray: so you already have a windows installation and don't want to wipe it, right?
<kazil> cwillu: yes, this ubuntu will get me a nervous breakdown
<kazil> cwillu: yes
<IndianGiver> wmv its a w32 codec  thoreauputic but i installed it
<soundray> cwillu: god no, far from it! I don't have Windows.
<IndianGiver> ms wmv 8
<cwillu> oops sorry, wrong person soundray :)
<mindspit> does anyone have knowledge on how ispconfig works ?
<dooglus> kazil: you can get an official nervous breakdown using synaptic.  on apt-get if you're hard core :)
<soundray> :)
<neutrinomass> kazil: I'm very sorry to hear that :( You can boot from the LiveCD and format the partition Ubuntu is on ...
<thoreauputic> IndianGiver: you installed w32codecs, right? Should work with xine or mplayer then
<kazil> i just can`t get anything work!
<bigfoot1> so please confirm again: if I tar a file *without* any compression, there will be no danger of the files inside being damaged/corrupted, yes?
<polpak> thoreauputic: or totem-xine
<IndianGiver> i installed them but its not working
<cwillu> kazil: start | control panel | administrative tools | disk manager;
<thoreauputic> polpak: sasme backend, yes
<kazil> neutrinomas: will that get off grub-loader?
<cwillu> kazil: the linux partitions will show up there as unknown;  you can wipe and reformat them as ntfs
<neutrinomass> kazil: Well, you could ask here I suppose :) Is it hardware-autodetection or software stuff that make you not like it ?
* neutrinomass asks out of curiosity
<kazil> everything
<polpak> IndianGiver: how did you install them?
<cymcy> hello #ubuntu
<cwillu> kazil: there's a command to do that, one sec
<IndianGiver> apt-get install
<polpak> IndianGiver: apt-get install what
<IndianGiver> sudo apt-get install w32codec
<IndianGiver> i went through the whole list of packages to install
<polpak> IndianGiver: I'm pretty sure you have to dl the win 32 codecs directly
<thoreauputic> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages. Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html
<IndianGiver> wget -c
<kazil> this thing freaked me out: i`m logged on as admin, i create a folder, try to del it and it says that i can not do that cause of the permissions
<neutrinomass> kazil: OK. Thanks for giving it a shot though :) Just make sure you don't leave too early - it does take some getting used to ...
<cymcy> does anyone have lirc functionnal under dapper ? and how make it work ?
<cwillu> kazil: you're probably not actually running as admin, but as a user with admin authority (which you still need to specify)
<neutrinomass> kazil: That shouldn't be happening. How did you log in as admin and how did you create the folder?
<cwillu> kazil:  "sudo nautilus . " would give you an explorer window you could use to delete it
<cwillu> kazil: it solves the problem of an errant user deleting the linux equivilent of c:/windows
<kazil> neutrinomas: actually i think i`m logged on as admin... :/
<voltage> do anybody know where to get more resources for Java programming for Ubuntu or Kubuntu... :)
<neutrinomass> kazil: It could be that you created the folder as admin and then tried to open it as a normal user (you only get administration privileges if you use 'sudo' )
<cwillu> kazil: almost certainly didn't log in as admin unless you enabled it for login, gave it a password, etc (i.e., it's called root, not admin)
<soundray> kazil: you can be logged in as admin all you like -- you still need to use sudo to do privileged operations.
<kazil> maybe i`m just to dumb for this...
<polpak> voltage: other than installing the jdk?
<soundray> kazil: probably not. There is just a learning curve.
<thoreauputic> !tell kazil about docs
<cwillu> kazil: hardly, it's just that nobody is comfortable at first
<firepol> lshal gives me this error. enay ideas? error: libhal_ctx_init: (null): (null)
<neutrinomass> kazil: I bet you're not :) When the Ubuntu installation is complete, the installer creates one user, 'kazil'. This 'kazil' user can escalate his permissions to become "administrator"/"root in UNIX terminology.
<suspekt> how stringent to the 'directory guidlines' does ubuntu stick?
<neutrinomass> kazil: But you're only working as a normal user until you decide to become admin, using "sudo". This is to avoid messing up you're system, which has happened many many times with users logged in as administrators but forgetting that their system as at their mercy.
<suspekt> i read in my 'LINUX' book that all these directorys in root all have very defined purpose (by looking at them i havn't fully figured it out... but getting there)
<cwillu> kazil: to get rid of grub, make a windows boot disk from windows (format a disk and tell it to make it a boot disk), boot from it, and then run fdisk /fixmbr
<cwillu> that'll wipe grub
<cwillu> make sure you do that _before_ you delete the partitions though, otherwise things will just get annoying (i.e., you'll have to get a boot disk made from another computer and use that)
<neutrinomass> suspekt: What directory guidelines ?
<soundray> suspekt: very strictly, in that if a package doesn't adhere, that is classified as a bug.
<IndianGiver> hell yea
<Skiddles^> 
<neutrinomass> suspekt: Usually all these are just "guidelines" and many books a little bit outdated. Most of what is said in your book is probably right, but not to the letter.
<IndianGiver> finally
<kazil> i want to learn this thing. .but it`s just doesn`t want to work...
<IndianGiver> Avi files work
<cwillu> kazil: don't worry about it, it took me 3 or 4 trial runs over a period of several years before I was comfortable on it
<neutrinomass> kazil: Have you read the user handbook ?
<neutrinomass> kazil: Don't forget that you can pop in here and ask questions if you get somewhere :)
<IndianGiver> rofl you have to be kidding me
<IndianGiver> i get no sound from vlc
<IndianGiver> but i get video
<cwillu> kazil: play around with live cd's once in a while, see if you can aquire an older machine to play with (so you're not completely dependant on being a linux user before you're comfortable with it)
<IndianGiver> killall -9
<cwillu> kazil: and don't let all the problems that show up in here put you off;  nobody comes in here unless things aren't working for them, and so you don't see too many flawless users in here :)
<kazil> i`ve played with knopix for about 2 months.. .i thought i`ve got it all...
<IndianGiver> i love linux so much
<IndianGiver> why doesnt it love me
<cwillu> kazil: just takes time to get used to it, don't push too hard
<kazil> cwillu: LOL LD
<Rhett_> IndianGiver, you probably have a sound server active that's got control atm, try killall esd & killall artsd
<IndianGiver> #ubuntu-offtopic
* soundray insists he's flawless (flicks a speck of dust from his arm)
<Rhett_> and restart vlc
<bigfoot1> IndianGiver: coz it's immature. give it a few years. it will love you. and it will  love me.
<cwillu> kazil: soundray is one of the few :)
<Rhett_> linux is friendly, its just picky about who it is friends with
<IndianGiver> yea Rhett_ i forgot i had xmms on another workstation
<IndianGiver> everythings working
<bigfoot1> cwillu: yes, soundray is one of the few you insists he's flawless. 8-)
<Rhett_> IndianGiver, awesome =)
<IndianGiver> oh god that graphics are so awesome
<cwillu> kazil: what people don't realize is that windows has all the same problems:  if you didn't set up your computer yourself, you don't realize all the crap that you had to struggle with to get it working :)
<Kipps> if only i could get my stupid RTL8187 usb wifi card going under nix, i'd be happy
<Kipps> ... unfortunately i'm gunna have to wait until exams are over before i touch on that one =)
<cwillu> kazil: the difference is that there's alot more companies that go through that pain and suffering installing windows than there are for linux
<kazil> cwillu: i spent about a month to get off all the craps from win
<cwillu> lol
<suspekt> Honestly... installing linux machines is easyer
<mada> yo
<kazil> it`s just full of it
<Kipps> i know this is probalby a faq, but is there a document somewhere that explains exactly the relationship between debian packages and ubuntu?
<suspekt> think about it... who has installed a OEM windows on a dell desktop and then had the fun of searching the Dell website for drivers
<mada> anyone running ubuntu on a laptop that they are particularly happy with?
<Kipps> and how exactly it all comes together?
<cwillu> keeping poking away at it, eventually you'll type sudo vim /etc/fstab and realize that you didn't even think about it :)
<suspekt> IBM T30
<Kipps> suspekt, pretty easy actually, support.ap.dell.com
<mada> suspekt: i have dealt with that driver search before ... used to be a technician
<Kipps> generally it's a matter of putting in your sys tag and it'll show you?
<Kipps> i thought it was fantastic
<thoreauputic> Kipps: you might try the apt-howto package ( install, then type apt-howto in a terminal and it should open in your browser )
<kazil> well... ok.. .how do i use this "sudo" thingy? gimme an example...
<Tremitos> hi
<mada> Kipps: it makes it hard when the dell ethernet card isn't supported by the oem copy of windows
<cwillu> kazil: but yes:  boot into windows, make a boot floppy, fdisk /fixmbr, and then clear the partitions (using a linux boot cd if you want it to be one big drive;  windows can only handle making a second seperate partition from the freed space)
<suspekt> sigh... you know what i mean though!
<thoreauputic> !sudo
<cwillu> kazil: what's the folder you want to delete?
<ubotu> sudo is is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Tremitos> fun
<Kipps> mada, hehe yeah, i had a dell box taht didn't have an ethernet card supported in the base debian install a while ago, made things difficult
<cwillu> I'm not going to bed for a while, so I'll see what I can do :)
<Kipps> thoreauputic, i don't currently have ubuntu installed
<mada> Kipps: dell puts some weird network hardware in their boxes :/
<suspekt> pop in a windows CD, download and install driver.    pop in ubuntu cd and most stuff is supported out the box
<Kipps> thoreauputic, damn crazy wifi usb adaptors =\
<kazil> cwillu: i`ve just get up :) it`s 10am here :P
<cwillu> 2:30 am :p
<Kipps> mada, yeah, this was a gigabit ethernet adaptor that seemed to still be experimental in the kernel at the time =\
<kazil> cwillu: just gimme an example
<cwillu> kazil: but yes, where was the folder you wanted to delete?
<Kipps> i woke up at 2pm today...
<thoreauputic> Kipps: http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<kazil> for like... dunno... something folder :)
<cwillu> kazil:  sudo rmdir /folder/name/goes/here
<mada> Kipps: lol, thats always fun ... its like playing with wifi on my iBook G4 AirPort Extreme card :P
<kazil> 1`s on the desktop
<kazil> thx :)
<Kipps> thoreauputic, yeah, but whats the actual relationship with ubuntu packages and debian?
<Kipps> i understand apt repositories
<cwillu> kazil: also, you know what ~ is?
<kazil> back in a minute to tell the result :)
<kazil> nope
<cwillu> ~ == /home/<yourusername>/
<cwillu> so ~/Desktop is you're desktop
<cwillu> lol
<cwillu> right
<thoreauputic> Kipps: ubuntu uses a snapshot of debian unstable every 6 months and builds its own packages from that starting point
<Kipps> ahhh thanks
<cwillu> kazil: also good to note that linux is case sensitive
<mada> Kipps: Ubuntu has become its own entity that kinda runs in parallel to debian, don't mix and match debian and ubuntu repos, systems will crash
<kazil> that i know cwillu ;)
<cwillu> kazil: I'll give you a setting to tweak to help with that
<mada> Kipps: like thoreauputic said :)
<Kipps> yeah, i knew there was a relationship, but where i loooked on ubuntu.org didn't seem to explain it
<kazil> with what?
<thoreauputic> Kipps: then they don't change until the next release except for security and bugfixes
<cwillu> kazil: you can make the tab-completion case_in_sensitive, which is wonderful for dealing with that :)
<Kipps> that's fantastic
<Kipps> i'll be giving it a go after my exams :D
<suspekt> anyone experience putting ubuntu on a apple laptop?
<mada> Kipps: i have been a debian user for roughly 5 years and i just switched to ubuntu for my desktop about a month ago and i love it, debian for my servers and ubuntu for my desktops
<thoreauputic> suspekt: I have it on an iBook G4
<Kipps> mada, yeah, i'd normally use debian-unstable, but my isp has a pretty crappy d/l limit
<Kipps> and i can get ubuntu isos for free
<suspekt> now that IBM is putting backdoors in the notebooks or whatever (all i know is the gov won't buy em anymore) i was thinking of using mac hardware
<Kipps> so i'm probably gunna go that way
<cwillu> kazil: how familiar are you with the windows command line?
<thoreauputic> suspekt: works well - except for the insternal modem , java and flash
<mada> Kipps: yeah, i like ubuntu
<Madpilot> Kipps, if you're thinking of ordering the free CDs from ShipIt, do the ordering now, ShipIt can be slow sometimes
<thoreauputic> suspekt: *internal modem
<suspekt> thoreauputic, do you think the java and flash problems will go away with an intel ppc?
<cwillu> thoreauputic: ahhh, the infamous winmodems :)
<thoreauputic> suspekt: I doubt it
<cwillu> suspekt: which flash/java problems?
<thoreauputic> cwillu: in this case macmodems I suppose :)
<cwillu> bah :p
<Kipps> Madpilot, isp makes the isos available for free, just not the updates
<kazil> sudo rullz :D
<cwillu> heh
<cwillu> k, next lesson :p
<Madpilot> Kipps, nice deal - just watch the updates, a newly installed system will have a *lot* of updates to pull down
<suspekt> I am sortof shopping for my next notebook whenever my T30 dies on me and was wondering which way to go
<Kipps> Madpilot, silly i guess, but effectively it makes distros that release monthly easier to deal with than repos that change regularly :P
<kazil> cwillu: why? (command line)
<Kipps> Madpilot, yeah, will do
<soundray> suspekt: thoreauputic, I disagree. I've heard that you can install i386 on Apple-Intel hardware, including Java and Flash
<kazil> c, i`m ready :D
<thoreauputic> cwillu: java and flash are not available in ppc ( unless you count the Free versions which are not very mature)
<cwillu> kazil: case insensitivity on the command line?  it's wonderful so you don't have to remember that X11 is written exacltly like that, or some odd pROgrAM deCiDed to Be FunKY
<thoreauputic> soundray: I was talking about an iBook G4
<cwillu> thoreauputic: ah, k
<soundray> suspekt: just make sure you get a Macbook, not one of the old PPC based ones
<suspekt> yeah but mac is using intel i686 style chips now?
<thoreauputic> soundray: not an intel mac
<spikeb> no dont do that
<kazil> :D :D :D
<soundray> thoreauputic: suspekt asked specifically about Intel Macs.
<cwillu> kazil: so ya, sudo lets you run any command as the root user;  sudo gedit filename would open that file and let you edit it, etc
<thoreauputic> soundray: ah I must have missed that
<kazil> mmm... how to muont from the terminal....
<nemoo> Ubuntu - how to use see the content of a package before install using apt ????
<thoreauputic> soundray: OK - my error then
<cwillu> but you should also learn how to at least modify and save files using a terminal
<cwillu> hence (evil grin)
<kazil> cat command?
<suspekt> but it was a generalized question about all the hardware
<suspekt> which sounds like they work
<cwillu> sudo vi /etc/bash.bashrc
<soundray> nemoo: you have to have apt-file to get listings of packages before they are installed.
<suspekt> alrighty yall
<soundray> nemoo: sudo apt-get install apt-file ; sudo apt-file update ; man apt-file
<cwillu> kazil: pgdown to the end of the file, and then if you want, add these commands:
<suspekt> goodnight... its 4:30 and school starts in a few hours
<cwillu> bind 'set completion-ignore-case on'
<cwillu> bind 'tab: menu-complete'
<cwillu> kazil: "how do you edit", you ask?
<paramed> hi all
<kazil> cat?
<cwillu> cat?
<cwillu> why do you wanna know about cat?  :)
<cwillu> cat just reads a file and spits it back out
<kazil> isn`t there a command named cat?
<cwillu> so cat /etc/X11/Xorg.conf will dump your X windows config
<kazil> cat>>something?
<cwillu> it's equivilent to type
<paramed> I am struggling to import mail from my old outlook to Evolution! please help
<cwillu> the >'s are general commands, to let you redirect the output of an arbitrary command somewhere else
<soundray> kazil: yes, that's a very backwards way to append to a file
<kazil> then i ask: how do you edit? :D
<cwillu> hence, cat /etc/fstab >~/MyNewFile will write the contents of fstab to the file mentioned
<soundray> kazil: gedit file (as admin: sudo gedit file)
<cwillu> (obliterating whatever else was in the file)
<cwillu> >> would add the contents of fstab to the end of the file
<paramed> can anyone help me with importing a PST file into Evolution?
<cwillu> sudo vi /etc/bash.bashrc will edit that file in a slightly evil command line editor :)
<soundray> paramed: is that the MS Outlook format?
<thoreauputic> sudo nano /etc/bash.bashrc is slightly less evil but less powerful :)
<spikeb> vim: powered by evil(TM)
<spikeb> heh
<kazil> prob. is that the ubuntu machine is in another room... i think i need some paper...
<solid_liq> cwillu: what's so evil about vim?
<paramed> yes.. it is
<cwillu> kazil, does it have internet access?
<kazil> nope :(
<cwillu> solid_liq: nothing really, except that it's command line oriented and thus evil to foist on a new comer to linux
<paramed> soundray, yes it..
<cwillu> solid_liq: I was also expecting a few emacs fans to come out of the woodwork at that point :)
<soundray> paramed: I don't think they can be imported straight. Give me a minute...
<kazil> i`m from yugoslavia man... i praise the lord even for a computer...
<spikeb> hehe kazil
<cwillu> kazil: fair enough :)
<solid_liq> cwillu: heheh, EMACS SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!
<compengi> in the xchat how can i open a new server
<soundray> paramed: look at a program called "readpst":
<thoreauputic> !info ed
<ubotu> ed: The classic unix line editor. In repository main, is standard. Version 0.2-20 (dapper), package size 43 kB, installed size 144 kB
<soundray> !info readpst
<ubotu> readpst: Converts Outlook PST files to mbox and others. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-1 (dapper), package size 54 kB, installed size 192 kB
<Kipps> wow, you can convert pst files now?!?
<cwillu> sudo vi /path/to/file
<cwillu> <insert> to enter insert mode
<cwillu> <Esc> to leave that mode
<cwillu> :w to save the file when not in insert mode
<cwillu> :q to quit when you're sick of vi
<cwillu> :q! to quit and lose any changes made (:q will just prompt that otherwise)
<thoreauputic> ed really *is* evil ;)
<soundray> Kipps: was news to me too. It's always worth asking apt-cache...
<solid_liq> no, you can use the letter i to enter insert mode, and control-c to exit insert mode
<Kipps> does it convert everything, including calendar/contacts?
<solid_liq> much easer :D
<cwillu> kazil: sudo gedit /path/to/file would be easier to use, but it's good to at least know how to edit a file without the gui working
<Kipps> or just mail to mbox?
<cwillu> solid_liq: whichever :p
<soundray> Kipps: only mail, afai can see
<Kipps> thats still pretty awesome =)
<solid_liq> cwillu: well, my way you don't have to take your hands off the home row
<solid_liq> :D
<cwillu> solid_liq: because I and ctrl+c are obviously on home row :p
<solid_liq> cwillu: I mean, you don't have to move your hands from the home row position, *duh*! :D
<cwillu> insert and escape are easier targets to hit, being at the edge of a cluster of keys and it's own cluster of keys respectively
<solid_liq> cwillu: yeah, but slower
<nemoo> thnks soundray, do an apt-get now :)
<cwillu> less temptation to merely twist the wrist to hit the keys though
<cwillu> if you use either one, you move your arm, and as such don't injure yourself :)
<solid_liq> just like when you have to grab the mouse to do something in stupid windows
<cwillu> solid_liq: amateur;  I've admin'd windows boxes that never had a mouse hooked up in the first place
<solid_liq> cwillu: hah
<solid_liq> cwillu: I'm not talking about for admin tasks
<cwillu> it's quite a bit easier than linux gui keyboard navigation actually, they do have better consistency
<solid_liq> cwillu: than what desktop environment?
<cwillu> gnome
<solid_liq> well gnome sucks
<solid_liq> use kde
<cwillu> heh
<solid_liq> like Linux Torvalds himself says
<solid_liq> :D
<nemoo> oh, gnome sucks ???
<nemoo> really ?
<cwillu> oh boy
<solid_liq> er, Linus
<cwillu> what have I done
<solid_liq> hehe
* soundray looks at cwillu with a mixture of disbelief and amazement
<thoreauputic> guys, desktop wars ->> #ubuntu-offtopic  :)
<solid_liq> nemoo: yes gnome sucks, and Linus Torvalds agrees, otherwise he wouldn't make fun of its devs
<cwillu> I've just trounced through every flame war from emacs vs vi to gnome vs kde :)
<thoreauputic> solid_liq: please note my suggestion
<Ademan> why doesnt firefox draw form elements (listbox, text area etc) with gtk?
<cwillu> of course, the kernel team didn't think that swapping out user processes for more cache was a problem, because it would make updatedb run 3 seconds faster :)
<nemoo> solid_liq ,i don't care what Linus has said ....just care what he has done
<soundray> Ademan: install firefox-gnome-support
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<kazil> this "vi - case-thingy" does`t seems to work...
<cwillu> thoreauputic: no worries, we've actually been flaming about vi: escape vs ctrl+c for 10 minutes :)
<solid_liq> kazil: ?
<artfors> does anyone know why beagel don't index my documents folder?
<cwillu> kazil: terminal needs to be restarted first, and it only applies to the completion (hitting tab)
<thoreauputic> cwillu: yeah I noticed ;)
<kazil> cwillu: ok
<solid_liq> artfors: check its config file
<Ademan> soundray: iirc i've already got that
<thoreauputic> cwillu: lets keep the flamewars out of the channel though
<artfors> done  that
<Ademan> how does epiphany match up to firefox out of curiosity?
<soundray> Ademan: restarted firefox since?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<solid_liq> Ademan: epiphany isn't very good
<dsas> Ademan: Firefox isn't very good.
<dsas> Ademan: It comes down to personal preference basically.
<cwillu> speaking of flamewars :p
<spikeb> hehe
<solid_liq> Ademan: if you want an alternative to firefox, try opera, or konqueror if you want something smaller/lighter
* spikeb grits his teeth
<Ademan> soundray: iirc i've had it since the beggining, i can't honestly say its not drawing with gtk, its just not obeying my gnome theme... which i thought applies to all gtk widgets
<kazil> now it works :)
<spikeb> could we NOT recommend proprietary software as the first alternative?
<cwillu> yay!
<kazil> next lesson?
<Krhis> Developers, developers, developers, developers, developers.... this is a catchy song.
<dsas> solid_liq: If you're running a gnome desktop konqueror will not be lighter than epiphany due to it having to load in kde libs
<solid_liq> Ademan: opera is from a company, and konqueror is actually supported by apple because they based their safari browser on it
<cwillu> Ademan: if I recall correctly, mozilla/firefox actually fakes all the widgets (although it does a damn good job)
<soundray> Ademan: why don't you check it out -- "dpkg -l firefox-gnome-support"
<Ademan> if safari is based on it i'm not touching it lol
<cwillu> Ademan: I'm not sure if that applies to the gtk build though
<artfors> solid_liq: I'v also deleted the .beagle folder twis
<solid_liq> spikeb: hey, I have to recommend in order of best first, whether it's opensource or not
<cwillu> kazil: locate is a handy command too
<spikeb> solid_liq: if the devs followed that mantra, opera would be the default browser.
<dsas> solid_liq: Best it totally subjective though.
<cwillu> kazil: 'locate foo' will find every file on the drive that has 'foo' in the filename
<dsas> s/it/is
<kazil> i think there`s a sudo...something command to mount the win part... hm?
<cwillu> windows partition?
<kazil> yep
<cwillu> one sec, been a while since I'
<thoreauputic> !mountwindows
<cwillu> ve done that
<soundray> kazil: yes, there is. NTFS is read-only though
<solid_liq> kazil: mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows
<ubotu> I know nothing about mountwindows
<cwillu> a yes
<thoreauputic> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<solid_liq> kazil: mount should autodetect the fs type; if not, mount -t ntfs /dev/blah
<Ademan> I didnt even think about this, but firefox has its OWN themes... so i wonder if they take precidence, and so if it wanted to retain its own themes it would hafta do its own drawing/blitting without gtk
<kazil> so locate song.mp3 would gimme the location of song.mp3?
<cwillu> kazil:  or locate piece-of-song-name
<thoreauputic> Ademan: afaiks FF themes take precedence, yes
<solid_liq> Ademan: I believe so, but firefox (if built to) does use gtk for its rendering of widgets
<thoreauputic> *cough* afaics
<cwillu> kazil: updatedb runs every night automatically to keep the indices up to date, so if you install something new, you'd have to 'sudo updatedb' first
<kazil> does it automatically jump to that location?
<cwillu> (or wait a day)
<cwillu> try it and see
<soundray> kazil: no
<Ademan> solid_liq: even in the default build? because it really doesnt seem to be doing so, but i'll try restarting firefox... see if that does it (and yeah, i've had firefox-gnome-support since the beggining
<solid_liq> no, updatedb is old school
<soundray> kazil: that wouldn't make sense, because copies of your song could be in multiple locations.
* kazil is trying to mount...
<soundray> kazil: or other files of the same name
<cwillu> soundray: you can do evil stuff with that too
<solid_liq> Ademan: I don't know how they built it, but I've built it from source before and gtk was one of the config options; otherwise it just talks to X directly
<soundray> kazil: if you want to find something on your Windows partition, you have to run "sudo updatedb" before locate (to update the index)
<nemoo> solid_liq: a new method instead of updatedb ???
<nemoo> crontab + updatedb ???
<nemoo> he he
<solid_liq> nemoo: that's what beagle and friends are for
<soundray> cwillu: I'm not following...
<cwillu> nah, locate still has its uses
<nemoo> beagle sometime wont work smoothly
<solid_liq> nemoo: but I don't think there's a really good alternative quite yet
<raphink> solid_liq: no thanks, I care about my computer being able to run things I need and not get borked with beagled
<cwillu> soundray: gedit `locate xorg.conf` :)
<solid_liq> ;D and that's why
<cwillu> (don't actually do it though)
<solid_liq> raphink: that's why I don't run it either
<raphink> most of the time I use find when I know the file is pretty close
<cwillu> solid_liq: it actually works great with the idle_prio kernel patches
<solid_liq> or just:   vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf   :D
<raphink> otherwise locate on machines that have a cron on it
<soundray> cwillu: 'gedit $(locate xorg.conf | head -n 1)'
<solid_liq> cwillu: what about with a 4200rpm lappy hd?
<cwillu> solid_liq: make it run only in idle cycles, with a low io priority, and you can't even tell it's running other than mem
<cwillu> soundray: you're no fun at all, surpassing my evilness like that :)
<VladDrac> hi
<nemoo> updatedb + locate more slower than find
<nemoo> he he
<raphink> soundray: find /etc -name xorg.conf | head -n 1 | xargs gedit
<raphink> hhe
<VladDrac> what's the correct way under dapper/gnome to join a wpa wireless network?
<raphink> hehe
<cwillu> lol
<cwillu> raphink: but that assumes you know it's in etc
<VladDrac> through some menu's and settings I manage to find a list of essids, but it only seems to support wep
<mhb> hey yall
* nemoo kick mybb
<cwillu> shouldn't have to updatedb usually anyway
<raphink> cwillu: that assumes you know conf goes in /etc ;)
<raphink> cwillu: but using the cli assumes you know a bit about nix systems ;)
<mhb> anyone of you use xterm with local characters?
<cwillu> yes, but this is a crash course for a linux noob who just about ran back to windows because he couldn't delete a folder because nobody told him how to use sudo :)
<raphink> also assumes you know the xorg conf file is named xorg.conf ;)
<soundray> raphink: 'ls -R / | grep xorg.conf | realpath | xargs gedit' :)
<raphink> soundray: barbarian
<cwillu> really, I'm just throwing out file name that he might be interested in so that he might actually recall the filename at some point
<mhb> because the font with Ubuntu looks really ugly when displaying local (non-iso-8559-1) characters
<raphink> soundray:
<mhb> (xterm)
<cwillu> kazil: how goes the mounting?
<raphink> soundray: 'ls -R / | grep xorg.conf | grep -v ~ | realpath | xargs gedit'
<cwillu> kazil: dumb question, but did you mkdir a folder for the mount first?  (I _think_ you need to do that)
<solid_liq> mhb: why don't you search for more fonts?
<soundray> raphink: good point
<kazil> when: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda2 mnt/windows result is: mount point mnt/windows does not exist
<raphink> soundray: hehe ;)
<cwillu> kazil: make sure you've made a folder called windows first
<gianni> kazil, try with /mnt/windows, not mnt/windows
<kazil> i created in mnt a folder windows
<cwillu> and put a slash before that mnt
<solid_liq> cwillu: you absolutely must have a preexisting folder to mount on
<raphink> kazil: how about creating it?
<solid_liq> kazil: it should be /mnt/windows
<cwillu> kazil: in ~?
<kazil> i did use /mnt/windows
<cwillu> okay, then put the slash in that command
<mhb> solid_liq: OK, where can I get the same font (like fixed) with good-looking characters?
<cwillu> mount /foo/bar /mnt/windows
<raphink> kazil: side note : LSB standard says /mnt/ is to be used for temporary mounting, and not as subdirectories
<solid_liq> mhb: dunno, I'm american :D
<raphink> kazil: according to LSB, youshould use /media/windows instead
<cwillu> raphink: thanks, been wondering about that :)
<raphink> cwillu: about what?
<cwillu> lsb
<raphink> ah
<cwillu> media vs mnt
<mhb> solid_liq: thanks anyway :o)
<raphink> cwillu: the doc is public and online :)
<kazil> cwillu: yes in ~
<cwillu> raphink: and I have a limited memory
<kazil> raphink: gonna try that
<raphink> cwillu: /mnt is for temporary manual mount, and is not to contain hard subdirs
<soundray> kazil: do this: 'sudo mkdir /media/windows ; sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda2 /media/windows'
<raphink> cwillu: it's made to just "mount /dev/whatever -t whatever /mnt"
<thoreauputic> raphink: interesting :)
<thoreauputic> raphink: habit made me create some subdirs in /mnt - but I see the point
<Ademan> is the gnome configurator in the repositories?
<raphink> thoreauputic: yes I know this habbit, used to have it too
<gianni> Anybody knows nslookup or dig syntax to get _kerberos record ?
<raphink> thoreauputic: now keeping /mnt clean is very useful, too
<thoreauputic> raphink: :)
<kazil> soundray: /media/windows allready exists
<Daniel0> is there no compiler installed by default?
<raphink> http://www.freestandards.org/en/LSB
<omodo> Hi. What's the .gtk-rc file for Ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> raphink: yes, I can see that
<Guardian> hello
<raphink> Daniel0: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Daniel0> ok thanks
<kazil> soundray: the mount doesn`t work
<soundray> Ademan: do you mean gconf-editor ?
<cwillu> kazil, other interested parties:  any chance it's already mounted?
<Guardian> what do you use when you want to backup stuff ??? backup script that builds a tarball ???
<kazil> neither for mnt neiter for media
<Ademan> soundray: possibly?
<Lukian> What port does cups run on?
<cwillu> kazil: cd to that directory and do an 'ls'
<Lukian> (for http interface)
<kazil> i don`t think so, but maybe...
<solid_liq> gianni: kerberos records aren't available from dns server or from whois servers
<soundray> Ademan: it's a standard part of gnome. Just enter it after Alt-F2
<Avochelm> hi. i just installed ubuntu 6.06 alternative. i remember typing in a password for the default user but i don't remember choosing a user name. what would the default user name be?
<soundray> Avochelm: ubuntu, probably.
<raphink> Lukian: 631
<omodo> I tried putting .gtkrc-2.0 in my home directory, but it didn't work.
<gianni> solid_liq, really ?
<solid_liq> gianni: yep
<raphink> Lukian: grep ipp /etc/services
<Ademan> soundray: no not that, http://freshmeat.net/projects/confgnome/
<raphink> Lukian: although you can easily change that in cupsd.conf
<soundray> Avochelm: if you can't figure it out, boot in recovery mode and run 'grep 1000 /etc/passwd'
<gianni> solid_liq, please take a look at this http://www3.ietf.org/proceedings/01mar/I-D/krb-wg-krb-dns-locate-02.txt
<Ademan> its not under confgnome
<Lukian> raphink: I'm wondering how to check the ink out / levels on Epson printers
<Avochelm> soundray, thanks, i'll give that a try
<raphink> Lukian: there's an epson tools package
<cwillu> Ademan: you're not looking for gconf-editor are you?
<Yonda> I've just installed Network Manager, and it hasnt appeared anywhere...How can I run it?
<kazil> mounted it, but can`t access it...
<cwillu> Ademan: i.e., regedit for gnome?
<Ademan> cwillu: nope
<Lukian> raphink: in the repositories or elsewhere?
<cwillu> k
<Ademan> thanks though
<raphink> Lukian: apt-get search epson
<omodo> any other way to configure Gnome? stuff like setting a cursor color?
<cwillu> kazil: sudo ls?
<raphink> Lukian: iirc it's mtink
<raphink> Lukian: graphical even
<Ademan> the freshmeat link is what i'm after, i'm just wondering if its in the repositories, otherwise i'll just install from source
<raphink> Lukian: mtink - Status monitor and configuration tool for Epson inkjet printers
<soundray> Ademan: I don't have a package for that, either. Probably to early in development.
<soundray> s/to/too/
<raphink> Yonda:should work automatically
<kazil> cwillu: yep, everythings there...
<Ademan> soundray: eh ok, i just noticed it in a gnome looks screenshot and it looked interesting/useful
<Ademan> its no big deal to me
<omodo> anyone knows how to set the cursor color for Gnome applications on Dapper?
<Yonda> raphink, I have it installed on another machine, and it worked automatically there, but this time nothing has happened...
<aspro> hello, does anybody in here know whether the live cd is capable of mounting hfs+ partitions?
<Yonda> even though it says its installed...
<cwillu> kazil, interested parties:  I think sudo chmod a+r /media/windows/. will make it readable, or is there a magic key to mount needed here too like for smb?
<kazil> but still can not acces it neither through file browser, neither with cd...
<raphink> Yonda: did you try to relaunch it ?
<Yonda> raphink, how do i do that?
<soundray> aspro: I think so.
<kazil> cwillu: going to try that
<thoreauputic> aspro: probably - sudo mount -t hfsplus /dev/foo /mnt
<aspro> cheers, I'll give it a go
<kazil> cwillu: is sudo chmod 777 /media/windows/ the same? it`s easier with numbers for me...
<solid_liq> no, mount -t hfs /dev/foo /mnt
<thoreauputic> solid_liq: no, wrong
<solid_liq> (read man mount)
<soundray> thoreauputic: don't you have to manually load a module to be able to read the disklabel?
<thoreauputic> solid_liq: its hfsplus
<cwillu> kazil: almost;  777 is all permissions to owner, group and everyone else
<solid_liq> thoreauputic: then why isn't that listed in the man page for mount?
<kazil> i know
<cwillu> but doesn't make any practical difference here
<Yonda> raphink, How can I relaunch network manager?
<thoreauputic> solid_liq: I assure you I have it right - I run ubuntu on an iBook here
<cwillu> the a+r would just add read permissions and nothing else
<solid_liq> thoreauputic: hmm, well, I've never owned a mac...
<thoreauputic> solid_liq: hfs != hfsplus
<solid_liq> thoreauputic: right, but hfsplus is not in the man page for mount, just hfs
<solid_liq> thoreauputic: just like ntfs from winnt 4 is nothing like ntfs from winxp, it's still just ntfs to mount because the driver takes care of working with the particular version of the filesystem
<soundray> solid_liq: it doesn't have to be now, does it? Probably the man page hasn't been updated since hfsplus support was added to the kernel.
<thoreauputic> solid_liq: from my fstab:
<thoreauputic> solid_liq: /dev/hda3       /media/macosx  hfsplus  users,noauto  0     0
<solid_liq> thoreauputic: so I figured it was the same with hfs
<cwillu> kazil: if (and when) that doesn't work, it's actually something else you have to put on the mount line (a bit annoying, but typically you'd enter it once into fstab and be done with it)
<cwillu> kazil: umount /media/windows to unmound it
<bilss> hello
<soundray> solid_liq: you figured wrong
<solid_liq> thoreauputic: what does mount show it as, the same?
<Keyseir> How do I open a passworded rar with default ubuntu apps?
<aspro> thoreauputic: worked a charm, thanks! :)
<raphink> Yonda: sorryI was awayfor a time. Try  `sudo killall NetworkManager && sudo /usr/sbin/NetworkManager`
<Yonda> raphink, thanks ill try that now
<raphink> that should launch it again
<kazil> it says: read-only file system and nothing happens
<soundray> kazil: it's probably mounted now.
<solid_liq> thoreauputic: what does mount show for it?
<omodo> nobody knows how to set the color of the cursor on Dapper?
<farous> raphink: isn't network manager a daemon so /etc/init.d/Networkmanager restart
<kazil> need to unmount it first?
<Keyseir> how do I input the password i want to open a .rar file with using ubuntu default stuff?
<raphink> farous: I don't think so
<gianni> Keyseir, try with unrar-non free package
<solid_liq> omodo: you just have to set a different cursor
<thoreauputic> solid_liq: hang on - patience - I'm doing other stuff here
<soundray> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<Keyseir> gianni: ok, thx.
<bilss> want to ask about building a package from source.  I was told that if you download the source package to /opt then theres no need to set environment variables as you would in the normal way, is this true?
<solid_liq> thoreauputic: you just type mount by itself
<raphink> farous: I don't have an entry in /etc/init.d although it'd be logical
<omodo> solid_liq: how?  my custom .gtkrc gets ignored.
<sdfsfd> yo
<solid_liq> omodo: dunno I use kde
<sdfsfd> hey
<sdfsfd> wut up
<omodo> solid_liq: thnx anyway
<gianni> !dns
<raphink> solid_liq: good :)
<ubotu> I know nothing about dns
<cwillu> kazil: ?
<thoreauputic> solid_liq: gee whizz - I never knew that </sarcasm>
<gianni> :/
<solid_liq> bilss: no
<sdfsfd> u guys like breaks?
<cwillu> kazil: umount /media/windows
<farous> raphink: if i did not purge it i would have checked it again :)
<cwillu> kazil:  then take the command you ran before
<raphink> farous: hehe
<thoreauputic> solid_liq: /dev/hda3 on /media/macosx type hfsplus (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<thoreauputic> solid_liq: happy ?
<Yonda> raphink, I tried that in terminal, and it complied with no errors, but i still cant see it anywhere:S
<bilss> solid_liq: thanks someone was very wrong
<solid_liq> thoreauputic: no :D
<thoreauputic> solid_liq: :D
<xice> can anyone help with VMware server errors??
<kazil> cwillu: which command?
<cwillu> kazil: mount -t ntfs /dev/hda2 /media/windows -o dmask=0777,fmask=0777
<bilss> so whats the big issue about downloading a source file to opt rather than src?
<Keyseir> Where do I get the latest ubuntu sources?
<solid_liq> bilss: yeah, you always have to set your environment variables no matter what, there's no magical autosetting of them based on PWD to confuse you
<kazil> just a sec
<Yonda> raphink, Do you think I should try rebooting or something? I'm not sure...
<cwillu> kazil: I don't have a local windows partition to test it on, but it works with the remote share, and is listed in a few forum articles for use with local ntfs mounts
<solid_liq> bilss: make sure to set -march= appropriately too, and use -O2 or -Os
<raphink> Yonda: I doubt it'll fix it
<harm> how do i connect to IRC via a proxy using Xchat
<solid_liq> bilss: that's plain stupid.  You should download the source to a directory under your home directory.  make install   is what will place the built application in /opt or /usr or wherever
<bilss> solid_lig: -march= and use -02 or -0s  any suggested reading on this
<solid_liq> bilss: and ./configure will allow you to set where it goes
<bilss> yes the configure you can direct it to where it needs to go
<gianni> harm, go to Settings Menu, Preferences, Network
<solid_liq> bilss: man gcc, then type /march=  and read
<cwillu> kazil: btw, man <command or filename> is your friend :)
<cwillu> i.e., man mount
<harm> gianni dont see that
<thoreauputic> solid_liq: you're a gentoo refugee, aren't you ? *g*
<solid_liq> bilss: -O2 means a safe level of optimization, -Os is slightly less safe optimization without using optimizations that increase the final size of the binary
<harm> gianna u mean Edit > Pref. > Network?
<solid_liq> thoreauputic: heheh, yep
<thoreauputic> solid_liq: I never would have guessed... *g*
<solid_liq> thoreauputic: slackware before that, redhat before that, mandrake before that, redhat again before that :D
<kazil> cwillu: with dmask and fmask doesn`t work...
<Kipps> ew mandrake
<Kipps> can't say i've ever gotten along with mandrake
<solid_liq> thoreauputic: never much liked debian because it's so out of date
<kazil> going for a manual :)
<cwillu> kazil: what does ls -l say in the /media directory about the permissions?
<solid_liq> Kipps: I'm not big on mandrake either :D
<thoreauputic> solid_liq: really? I started on pdp-11 and IBM360 with punch cards
<solid_liq> Kipps: but that was like version 7.1 I used I think
<thoreauputic> ;D
<Kipps> always had problems with the mandrake installer hanging or whatever
<solid_liq> thoreauputic: erm, I was talking about linux distros ;)
<Kipps> every other distro seemed to work just fine
<thoreauputic> solid_liq: whippersnapper
<cwillu> kazil: did you umount it first?
<solid_liq> I started with Apple ] [c though
<apokryphos> Kipps: mandriva kinda sucks unfortunately
<Yonda> Are there any other wireless managers that support WPA?
<solid_liq> ...then Radio Shack 100, then Tandy 102, then Zenith Data Systems 8088...
<solid_liq> Yonda: vim with wpasupplicant ;)
<kazil> cwillu: with dmask&fmask permissions are NONE, not even the first r and x
<cwillu> kazil: did you umount it first?
<kazil> without masks there is the first r and x
<gianni> harm, what is your X-Chat version number ?
<kazil> yes i did
<farous> apokryphos: when i used mandriva it was really good. But now that i know better any rpm based distro sucks
<Yonda> solid_liq, it seems i already have that installed...how can I configure it?
<farous> apt rule bottom line
<solid_liq> thoreauputic: oh, I also happen to be a C++ software engineer :P
<solid_liq> Yonda: it's in /etc/networking
<thoreauputic> solid_liq: congratulations
<Yonda> solid_liq, thanks
* kazil needs a smoke...
<cwillu> try -o ro,dmask=0222,fmask=0333
<solid_liq> thoreauputic: I meant as far as the compiling stuff is concerned :D
<kazil> anywayz whats this fmask, dmask?
* farous goes again to write another cv :(
<cwillu> kazil: it sets the permissions on file and folder access on the mount
<kazil> i see... and the ro?
<cwillu> readonly
<cwillu> which might have to be specified when we're listing options
<solid_liq> anyone have a wo filesystem? :D
<cwillu> solid_liq: could be handy;  akin to emailing something
<solid_liq> rw is read/write btw
<solid_liq> cwillu: yep
<pekay> how do I get OSS support ?
<solid_liq> cwillu: or as a data dump for employees who aren't allowed to change something once they've written it
<cwillu> I wanna mount /media/email write only so I can echo foo>/media/email/foo@bar.com
<Yonda> solid_liq according to the wiki, there should be a /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf file, however that file isnt there...
<apokryphos> pekay: what exactly do you mean? Support for OSS apps?
<compengi> how do i open a new server on xchat
<compengi> ?
<solid_liq> pekay: use the alsa-oss emulation
<solid_liq> Yonda: did you apt-get install wpasupplicant?
<pekay> apokryphos: mmm i think, well Cedega says OSS doesnt work, Alsa does yet if I run Steam with alsa, no sound lol
<kazil> it lives! hurray!
<cwillu> hip hip!
<Yonda> solid_liq, yes I did
<cwillu> kazil: now, that will go away the next time you reboot :)
<solid_liq> hmmm
<apokryphos> oh, the sound server
<farous> pekay: oss do not support sound mixing something else is using your sound card
<cwillu> what you _really_ want to do is put a similar line in /etc/fstab
<pekay> hum
<bilss> solid_lig: thanks for the feedback on source packages for me the most important points are knowing where to install to at ./configure and how to set the  environmental variables
<kazil> and i don`t need to mount every time?
<farous> pekay: for sound mixing with oss applications and using alsa as sound server install alsa-oss
<cwillu> exactly
<Yonda> "wpasupplicant is already the newest version."
<kazil> i`ll do anything to avoid that!
<solid_liq> bilss: type ./configure --help and read that for the config options
<farous> pekay: then run the application therough the wrapper aoss /usr/bin/applname
<pekay> farous: ah using "aoss cedega" i guess :p
<kazil> gimme the instructions, o great one!
<pekay> aew thanks
<pekay> :[
<pekay> :] *
<cwillu> kazil: /foo/bar /media/windows ntfs auto,ro,dmask=0   0   0
<farous> :)
<solid_liq> bilss: and you may only need to set CFLAGS and CXXFLAGS, but it depends on what you're building
<kazil> just that?
<cwillu> kazil: using your uber sudo editing powers you learned before to edit /etc/fstab and put that line in :)
<farous> pekay: check if you have /dev/dsp first
<cwillu> s/earned/learned/
<pekay> farous: test failed again for OSS, no /dev/dsp not there
<kazil> not that bloody vi again
<cwillu> kazil: double check that it doesn't have a similar line already
<farous> pekay give me a min
<cwillu> kazil: use gedit :)
<pekay> oki
<cwillu> sudo gedit filename
<solid_liq> kazil: what's wrong with vim? too powerful? ;)
<paramed> I'm back..
<paramed> sorry.. had to run out there..
<paramed> so.. who can help me with readpst?
<cwillu> solid_liq: don't go there;  we've already been there, and I just about got kicked from the channel :)
<inc^^> After installing XGL, it worked, but when I ran xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.fi -most of the shortcuts stopped working
<solid_liq> cwillu: :D
<farous> pekay: ok sudo modprobe snd_pcm_oss
<farous> then check the /dev/dsp again
<inc^^> like I can't move windows by holding ALT and dragging them
<cwillu> solid_liq, kazil:  don't worry, I think kazil already left for the other machine anyway
<apokryphos> inc^^: how are you specifying your shortcuts? Could you pastebin it?
<kazil> so... sudo vi /etc/fstab ? add /foo/bar /media/windows ntfs auto,ro,dmask=0   0   0 ?
<kazil> i`m still here :P
<solid_liq> cwillu: he doesn't know about ssh?
<kazil> you won`t get rid of me that easily :P
<inc^^> apokryphos: I just followed the guide: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=148860&highlight=xgl+kde
<cwillu> solid_liq: I was leading up to it via vi, actually :)
<cwillu> kazil: use gedit instead of vi
<solid_liq> kazil: you know ssh, right?
<cwillu> solid_liq: he doesn't have network access on that machine yet
<kazil> well ss was hitlers police in the WW2 :D
<farous> pekay: iwana return to my cv man :) so did you get your /dev/dsp yet
<solid_liq> cwillu: oic
<apokryphos> inc^^: how are you specifying your shortcuts? Could you pastebin it?
<pekay> farous: errr just asked for pass and thats it
<thoreauputic> solid_liq: the guy is new - stop overwhelming the poor chap with your l33t sk1llz
<pekay> :/
<cwillu> kazil: ssh is textmode remote access (in short)
<thoreauputic> ;)
<Yonda> solid_liq, Any other ideas?
<solid_liq> thoreauputic: heheh
<cwillu> kazil: but yes, type in sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<inc^^> apokryphos: Where do I find those?
* kazil will be back in a sec
<apokryphos> inc^^: /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.fi
<farous> pekay: when you run sudo you have to supply your user passwd. i presume you are the only user on your box
<apokryphos> inc^^: .....isn't that what you said you're using?
<cwillu> kazil: alternatively gksudo would also work, but we'll leave that alone for now :)
<kazil> now you can talk behind my back :P
<inc^^> apokryphos: Yes.
<pekay> farous: yeh
<sdfsfd> why isnt there a packag efor winelib anymore
<farous> and nothing will be returned after you execute the command. this is fine means everything is ok
<solid_liq> doesn't having to type sudo all the time confuse beginners?
<medulla> ok... i think i have all my codecs installed correctly... but can anyone help me with my file type associations...??
<solid_liq> or annoy them?
<farous> pekay: no after you finish ls /dev/dsp
<cwillu> solid_liq: of course :)
<solid_liq> cwillu: so why not just teach them sudo passwd
<solid_liq> :D
<pekay> farous
<pekay> pekay@pekay-desktop:~$ ls /dev/dsp
<pekay> /dev/dsp
<johnZay> Is there a command in terminal to list hardware?
<cwillu> better to get the idea of running individual commands rather than starting and leaving root shells lying around\
<farous> pekay: you got it then
<pekay> ;o
<sdfsfd> cd win
<inc^^> Pastebin is not working
<thoreauputic> solid_liq: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<inc^^> apokryphos: I got only Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/pastebin/lib/pastebin/db.mysql.class.php:243)
<solid_liq> johnZay: lspci
<cwillu> solid_liq: sudo -s works as well
<farous> pekay: now so this problem do not appear again do the following
<johnZay> lthanks :-0
<blackline> Is there any config-tool or such I can go to set up the standard of having icon for "Home", "Wastebin", "This computer", etc? my desktop is empty.
<solid_liq> johnZay: and lsusb
<inc^^> seems like they forgot output buffering
<apokryphos> inc^^: waht, when do you get that?
<inc^^> apokryphos: Pastebin.com is broken
<farous> pekay: sudo gedit /etc/modules a file will open at the end in a new line type snd_pcm_oss
<apokryphos> inc^^: use the pastebin in /topic then
<farous> pekay: then close the file
<cwillu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org should work
<inc^^> apokryphos: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16165
<medulla> file type association help plx?
<cwillu> medulla: more specifically?
<medulla> i pretty much never wanna use totem again...
<medulla> for my video files
<spikeb> well
<apokryphos> medulla: /msg ubotu default
<farous> medulla: ?
<Arafangion> medulla: You're not making much sense here.
<solid_liq> medulla: I like kaffeine for that
<medulla> ?
<apokryphos> Arafangion: file associations = default application for a filetype
<medulla> yes...
<farous> medulla: downgrade totem if you have problems with it. I had some prob and dwongrading solved it
<apokryphos> medulla: type /msg ubotu defaultapp, then
<cwillu> !default
<pekay> farous: have I gotta reboot for that?
<ubotu> To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<farous> pekay: no you are good go ahead and use cedega
<johnZay> lpci listed my add on hardware but ts there a command which shows my cpyu etc?
<medulla> well i just dont want my files to open up with totem when i double click them...
<farous> pekay: it will not compalin now
<kazil> instead of /foo/bar need to type /dev/hda2?
<Arafangion> apokryphos: Perhaps a "How do I change the program to open a file X?"
<medulla> and want to know how to change it permanently...
<spikeb> johnZay: you can use cat /proc/cpuinfo for cpu info
<spikeb> medulla: that will change it perm
<Arafangion> apokryphos: Not just "File type association please", that's about the same as "Linux help please" or "bash help please", etc.
<farous> medulla: right mouse click > open with> select your preferred appl
<pekay> farous: meh, still coming up as failed :/
<johnZay> is there anything that justoutputs everything?
<apokryphos> Arafangion: no, it's not; if you know what's meant by it then it's fine. KDE refers to it as file associations, for example.
<blackline> anyone. how do i get the wastebin on my desktop?
<medulla> welll i said more before... but nobody responded...  =/
<kazil> cwillu: instead of /foo/bar need to type /dev/hda2?
<cwillu> yes
<kazil> thx
<farous> pekay: are you running another appl that is using the sound
<cwillu> making you work for it :)
<apokryphos> blackline: /msg ubotu icons
<medulla> what media player is everyone using?
<apokryphos> kaffeine
<inc^^> amarok/kaffeine
<spikeb> i use totem, i can usually beat it into submission
<medulla> lol
<blackline> apokryphos - what, should i write that in terminal?
<johnZay> I know there's a command that lists all hardware... i just can't remember what it is
<apokryphos> medulla: anything with xine is generally good
<apokryphos> blackline: nope, write that in here
<johnZay> arrggg
<cwillu> apokryphos: type that in here
<farous> pekay: close any prog that uses your card then type. cat /usr/share/sounds/gaim/arrive.wav
<spikeb> totem-xine, baby
<blackline> medulla i started using amarok yesterday and i love it..
<farous> pekay: sorry wait
<solid_liq> kaffeine/amarok
<kazil> added, reboot to see it work?
<cwillu> does ubotu know about tells right now?
<farous> pekay: close any prog that uses your card then type. cat /usr/share/sounds/gaim/arrive.wav > /dev/dsp
<cwillu> !tell cwillu about stuff
<paramed> ok.. I have run readpst... and it does not convert my PST file.. it gives the following error:
<ubotu> I know nothing about stuff
<medulla> has anyone had success with vlc?
<paramed> Opening PST file and indexes...
<paramed> debug_fp is NULL
<paramed> unknown index structure. Could this be a new Outlook 2003 PST file?
<paramed> debug_fp is NULL
<paramed> Error opening File
<apokryphos> johnZay: lspci for pci devices
<blackline> apokryphos thanks
<paramed> any ideas?
<medulla> i know it was pretty useful in windows...
<solid_liq> oh and mpc/mpd is cool for music too :D
<apokryphos> paramed: do not paste in here.
<farous> vlc running perfect here
<cwillu> medulla: I like it
<paramed> sorry.. didnt know I can't... sorry
<blackline> medulla i use vlc for movies, only
<medulla> ya
<apokryphos> cwillu: he does, yes.
<inc^^> so, what is wrong with this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16165 My left alt is not working at all
<cwillu> apokryphos: okay;  ubotu wasn't feeling well this morning, so I wasn't sure :)
<medulla> i have a NTFS harddrive with all my movies on it... is there any stable for to write to it out?
<apokryphos> cwillu: there's been a transition; he's a different bot, now :)
<apokryphos> medulla: nope
<cwillu> so I hear :)
<johnZay> its not just pci devices i want.... I want pci, cpu, hard disk etc all listed in the terminal. I know there's a command to do it 'cos I've seen it before
<paramed> any ideas with readpst?
<Yonda> I've installed wpasupplicant but there is no /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf!
<cwillu> kazil: once you've got that line in there, ubuntu will mount it automaticall at bootup.  To test it first though, umount the share, and then run 'mount -a';  it'll remount anything in fstab that isn't mounted, and thereby test the new line
<farous> Yonda: then you create one
<farous> Yonda: there should be a demo one though
<solid_liq> medulla: huh?
<neilbags> Yonda: is there a wpa_supplicant.conf.sample?
<apokryphos> johnZay: hwinfo
<Yonda> neilbags, no there isnt
* apokryphos will brb
<solid_liq> johnZay: a script will do it.  That other information is in /proc, like /proc/cpuinfo
<Lusse> hello
<pekay> fer: yeah got this weird noise :p
<neilbags> Yonda: there might be one is /usr/share/doc, else read the man page
<farous> Yonda: check in /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant
<BCK> anyone know of a good program to sort out your music ?
<medulla> sorry... i typed that really wrong... iv been up for 35 hours, is there any stable program that will let me write to a NTFS harddrive...
<pekay> farous*: yeah got this weird noise :p
<farous> pekay: then it is working
<thoreauputic> medulla: short answer is no
<pekay> wooo!
<pekay> thanks
<farous> pekay instead of cat try aplay
<LondoMollari> hey anyone tried to install google earth, but got "segmentation fault" right after the splash screen?
<kazil> cwillu: works OK! thanx man :)
<farous> pekay: will give you better sound
<thoreauputic> medulla: long answer is captive ntfs but it doesn't ework on Ubuntu
<pekay> must have been firefox with the aoss for flash
<solid_liq> medulla: the "EXPIRIMENTAL" write support available in the Linux kernel... You may have to build your own kernel for that, though
<Yonda> neilbags, farous, thanks, ill try and make one myself then
<cwillu> medulla: not officially;  there's limited but semi unsupported write support in the kernel if you build it in;  much better support but needing windows dll's is the captivefs package, which doesn't work out of the box in dapper I believe
<cwillu> kazil: yay :)
<pekay> pekay@pekay-desktop:~$ aplay /usr/share/sounds/gaim/arrive.wav > /dev/dsp
<pekay> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:819:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<pekay> aplay: main:544: audio open error: Device or resource busy
<solid_liq> LondoMollari: for the installer? yeah
<cwillu> kazil: did you check it via mount -a?
<farous> pekay: try cdedga without aoss first as some programs jsut complain of it
<cwillu> (umount first, etc)
<medulla> ya i figured...
<kazil> yes i did :)
<johnZay> thanks.. that sound smore relevant :-)
<cwillu> woot
<pekay> farous: yah, wasnt using aoss this time ;D
<medulla> oh well, new partition...
<farous> pekay without > /dev/dsp
<kazil> w00t :)
<LondoMollari> solid_liq: r u using ati drivers?
<pekay> ooh, sorry
<bilss> soild_lig: you asked me which package at source i will install and setting CFLAGS and CXXFLAGS, well its this package (but the source tar)http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/dapper/mail/mixmaster
* kazil is one step closer to not leave ubuntu...
<pekay> yah works, farous
<solid_liq> LondoMollari: yep :(
<cwillu> kazil: next we'll do a compile of a stock kernel.org kernel, patched with the latest stable ck patchset :)
<farous> pekay: enjoy then :)
<compengi> i was working msn on gaim but i but mistake deleted a group, how can i retaine it
<cwillu> I really really hope those get into the mainline eventually :)
<Yonda> neilbags, really all i want is network manager working! But it doesnt appear after installing..
<solid_liq> cwillu: why the ck patchset?
<pekay> aha thanks so much farous
<pekay> =)
<kazil> cwillu: but first we will pretend that i know what have you said about that kernel... :D
<farous> pekay: urw :)
<LondoMollari> solid_liq: and u havent figured out a solution? i think the ati drivers is causing the problem, google earth is designed for fglrx (i think)
<cwillu> autoswappiness for me mainly, although the swap prefetching is nice, and the staircase scheduler is great
<farous> Yonda: you can alwasy reinstall
<Yonda> neilbags, I had wireless working fine when i first installed it, then when i booted up one day, network manager had mysteriously disappeared...I didn't know what to do, so i reinstalled it, and now it doesnt appear...
<solid_liq> LondoMollari: maybe, but I haven't had the drive to try to figure it out
<farous> LondoMollari: i use it for the free radeon drivers
<farous> LondoMollari: i have direct render though
<cwillu> stock ubuntu kernel gives me trouble when I set swappiness=0, and I can't stand 2.6's default behaviour (mozilla is too big to be swapping out just because I ran updatedb)
<johnZay> What's XGL?
<Blaze^^> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making grub floppys: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToMakeAGRUBBootFloppy - grub howto: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto
<solid_liq> LondoMollari: my lappy's ati chipset sucks, so...
<cwillu> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Yonda> farous, I've tried reinstalling but it still doesnt appear!
<farous> Yonda: install network-manager-gonme
<LondoMollari> farous: i'm not following..
<medulla> haha, my friend just asked me what version of IE i was using...
<cwillu> solid_liq: did you get any of that?
<farous> LondoMollari: google earth working perfect here on the free ati drivers
<cwillu> medulla: you can run ie5, 5.5 or 6.0 under wine easily enough :)
<Hexidigital_> medulla:: :)
<farous> LondoMollari: but i have 3-d accel with the free drivers
<solid_liq> cwillu: oh, I see it now :D
<apokryphos> medulla: version 6986
<LondoMollari> farous: u mean the drivers from ati's website?
<solid_liq> hrm
<farous> LondoMollari: nope the open source ones
* solid_liq is tired
<Hexidigital_> medulla:: i'm curious... what was your answer?
<medulla> meh... lol id love to go download me some spyware on to a disk and give it to him...
<LondoMollari> farous: alright
<Yonda> farous, I have now installed it...should it be running now?
<solid_liq> well, I'm going to sleep now
<solid_liq> later
<cwillu> aww
<cwillu> no fun
<compengi> i was working msn on gaim but i but mistake deleted a group, how can i retaine it
<farous> Yonda: logout and in again do not reboot
<medulla> i just called him a n00b...
<solid_liq> cwillu: I've been up for too long :D
<kazil> thx 4 the help everybody, must be going now. i`ll log on next time i want to do something with ubuntu
<cwillu> amateur
<Yonda> farous, ok ill do that
<cwillu> granted, I'm only at hour 20 right now, but still
<cwillu> later
<solid_liq> cwillu: heheh
<solid_liq> later
<cwillu> kazil: what else, what else
<medulla> w00t 35...
<cwillu> gotta play with your screen savers
<kazil> cwillu i hope u`ll be here :D
<cwillu> but that's not really uber or anything :)
<Yonda> farous, yay, its returned! thanks
<farous> your welcomed
<farous> Yonda: actually all you needed is to stick oneline in your startup programs
<cwillu> kazil: kinda sucks that you don't have internet on that machine;  alot of the fun stuff consists of installing new packages
<farous> which what teh package did
<medulla> its weird when you go to two different shifts for work on two different days, and never sleeping inbetween
<cwillu> kazil: and there's only so much on the cd
<kazil> cwillu: i know, but the money is the q here... :(
<cwillu> kazil: granted, you can download and burn the .deb files onto a cd from the other machine, but that takes away some of the elegant oh-my-word-I-just-installed-apache feel of it
<kazil> thats why i`m going to work now...
<batte> hi all, i have made a swap partition with gpart .. but the computer says it still has no swap ... how do i connect the partition to the system
<cwillu> heh, oh well :)
<farous> batte: you need to mount it in /etc/fstab
<thoreauputic> batte: try  sudo swapon -a
<kazil> by, probably tomorrow in same time
<thoreauputic> betty: and waht farous said :)
<kazil> i mean bye :)
<cwillu> kazil: if you can scrounge up a second network card, you can rig something up :)
<cwillu> oh well, ttyl  :)
<blackline> Anyone with experience of gdesklets? I would like to change height on the gnomebar, is that possible?
<farous> ok later room
<cwillu> blackline: right click/properties?
<cwillu> (brb)
<batte> blackline: i do
<KeithWeisshar> is there anyone from terabyte unlimited?
<kazil> i could connect ubuntu for a while with this connection, but i don`t have the time (work, studying, etc...)
<blackline> cwillu - no, nothing in configuration that i can see..
<kazil> when everything`s gonna be ok i`m gonna be dling...
<blackline> batte, let me in.
<batte> ?
<kazil> peace room
<cwillu> later
<blackline> batte - let me know :)
<blackline> batte - you said you knew something about my problem
<batte> i said i have some exp with the programm ... :)
<batte> i have it running on my desktop
<blackline> batte - ok, any experience in changing height in gnomebar?
<cwillu> blackline, just checking, but you're clicking on the properties that is between 'add to panel' and 'delete from panel' right?
<batte> u have to change it in the config file
<batte> blackline:  right klik on the bar and than choose edit config or something like that
<batte> it calles show source :)
<batte> ts called*
<blackline> batte - i can chose "Configure desklet" or "View source" if thats what you mean
<batte> Yes view source ... and there is a variable where u can set height
<blackline> batte thank you
<batte> ps: log in as root to get write permissions
<batte> thoreauputic: Still no succes with the swap partition :(
<leojay> hi everyone, i want to get the result of the find command but the return value of find is always 0 no matter files are found or not.
<thoreauputic> batte: did you make an /etc/fstab entry for it?
<Arood> Hello. I have some problems with the display in xubuntu...
<Arood> The screen is some pixels to high...
<leojay> any idea about get how many files were found?
<leojay> thanks
<batte> thoreauputic: enlighten it ... how do i make such entry
<thoreauputic> batte: something like this line, but with the right partition number for your system
<batte> Arood: cant u adjust ur monitor ? :)
<thoreauputic> /dev/hda5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<Arood> no :/
<Arood> it's to old for that :P
<Hexidigital_> Arood:: what kind of graphics card?
<batte> thoreauputic: is it possible its calles /dev/dsb3
<Arood> well, I don't really know... it's an old laptop from 90-something... I think it can be ati
<mdeboer> hi
<batte> hallo
<leojay> hello
<thoreauputic> batte: dsb doesn't make much sense to me - it should be /dev/sd* or /dev/hd* where * is the number
<batte> o is see
<batte> yes yes
<thoreauputic> batte: perhaps it is /dev/sdb*
<batte> yes
<thoreauputic> like /dev/sdb5
<batte> sdb3
<thoreauputic> right
<thoreauputic> so substitute that
<mdeboer> has someone tried to update the dapper kernel to 2.6.17 ? any idea if there are any user-space incompatibilities?
<Hexidigital_> mdeboer:: like the space - time continuum? not that i noticed :)
<mdeboer> :-) userspace
<Hexidigital_> mdeboer:: what kind of space restriction do you have?
<someothernick> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<batte> thoreauputic: i think i got it ... only problem permission denied ...
<batte> and su wont accept password :s --> weird
<thoreauputic> batte: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<thoreauputic> and it wants your password
<Hexidigital_> batte:: do not use su (to log in as root), use sudo for superuser
<batte> ah ok
<thoreauputic> batte: Ubuntu doesn't use su
<batte> yes
<thoreauputic> at least not for this purpose
<batte> i see a list now
<thoreauputic> add the line, save the file
<thoreauputic> batte: are you using nano?
<batte> yes
<batte> how do i save? :D
<thoreauputic> batte: OK when you have finished, hit ctrl-X to exit and say yes
<dibblego> I have a ubuntu vmware image booted on a ubuntu host - I want to kill X on the vmware image, but CTRLALT-F1 kills X on the host - is there another way?
<thoreauputic> to save the file
<Fluxboxen> Is there a version of flash that will work with ubuntu 64
<batte> ok i did that
<thoreauputic> Fluxboxen: no, not really
<batte> still no swap i think :s
<Fluxboxen> :-(
<thoreauputic> batte: OK now type  sudo swapon -a
<thoreauputic> batte: that should remain silent
<thoreauputic> batte: but it should start your swap
<NET||abuse> hi all... i have a question about using kismet...
<NET||abuse> i need to get it to sweep my office for networks...
<NET||abuse> but it's giving out about source
<tombs> hi all
<NET||abuse> now i've researched source directives on the net
<thoreauputic> batte: if you got it right, the swap will start on each boot now
<batte> yes its silend
<thoreauputic> batte: good
<batte> do i have to reboot first?
<NET||abuse> and the documentation is increadable ambiguous with very little to no example source=x,x,x examples
<thoreauputic> batte: no you don't need to - but if you want to test that swap comes on on boot, you can if you wish
<NET||abuse> can anyone help me out with with kismet?
<Arood> batte: no solution for my problem?
<batte> thoreauputic: but desklet still gave 0/0 with swap
<NET||abuse> i'm on a buffalo pcmcia slot wireless card, bcm43xx drivers is what it's running on.
<YondaII> I have a computer that I'd like to use a file server, except when it starts, if a keyboard isnt connected it gives an error, and wont continue the boot process - is there anyway to stop it from doing this? I've looked in the BIOS but not found anything...
<thoreauputic> batte: what does the "swap" line of    free -m  say ?
<batte> Arood: are there much missing pixels?
<Hexidigital_> YondaII:: do you have a spare keyboard?
<thoreauputic> batte:  free -m should show swap figures
<batte> 0000
<Arood> it's not missing, the one's missing is down the screen :S
<thoreauputic> batte: looks like you didn't create a swap partition after all
<batte> thoreauputic: is it possible to make a swap partition on a second HD if u have linux on first HD
<thoreauputic> batte: swap is type 82
<Ng> batte: yes, you can even have a swap file if you want
<thoreauputic> batte: yes
<YondaII> Hexidigital_, yes, but I'd prefer not to have it there ..... if i bought a really old/cheap keyboard from a computer swap meet for a dollar or two, could I cut the cord and just have the stub connected, or does it somehow check to see if its there?
<batte> maybe i can create a swap file .. would that be easyer?
<Ng> YondaII: if the bios really doesn't have an option to disable the error reporting on boot then you're going to need a keyboard plugged in, I don't think cutting the cord will help ;)
<thoreauputic> batte: didn't th install make a swap for you?
<Hexidigital_> YondaII:: no, it actually checks for a keyboard... if you have a crappy spare, use that, but you definitely (if you cannot find in BIOS) need a board connected
<batte> nowp ... i guess something went wrong ... i have dual boot
<YondaII> ok thanks guys
<thoreauputic> batte: how did you end up without a swap partition?
<batte> lol, good qwestion :)
<Hexidigital_> thoreauputic:: maybe he hit control + c instead of x?
<FeeR^> anyone able to get fancontrol/pwmconfig to work in Dapper?
<thoreauputic> Hexidigital_: hmm
<batte> Hexidigital_: i maybe stupid, but comon :)
<thoreauputic> batte: did nano ask you to say yes to writing the file (fstab) ?
<Hexidigital_> batte:: :) just trying to cover all the bases
<batte> thoreauputic: yes ... in dutch it was "Ja" :)
<Hexidigital_> batte:: i said that because i do it all the time
<thoreauputic> batte: OK :)
<chido> Hi! what do I have to install to whatch windows media files from the internet?
<thoreauputic> Hexidigital_: "n00b" *grin*
* thoreauputic runs away
<Hexidigital_> thoreauputic:: :)
<thoreauputic> :D
<Ng> !tell chido about restrictedformats
* batte is confused ... maybe a format and reinstall could be the solution
<Ng> chido: if ubotu didn't just message you, go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
* Ng has no idea what crack ubotu is smoking these days
<michael_> Heelooooo allll
<batte> someone is happy
<apokryphos> Ng: tell should work fine
<chido> cool thx guys
<Arood> batte: here's an illustration of how it looks like: http://server.aroodonline.net/~arood/xubuntu.png
<Ng> apokryphos: it doesn't seem to for me, or at least it's not messaging me with confirmation of what it did, like it used to
<Ng> !tell Ng about ubotu
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: it doesn't seem to echo it into /msg the way the old ubotudid
<apokryphos> Ng: yes, no confirmation.
<thoreauputic> *ubotu did
<batte> Arood: u mean the top and bottom pixels?
<Ng> apokryphos: are the confirmations coming back? I think they're quite useful
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: no confirmation is a regression, in my opinion :)
<Arood> yeah
<dibblego> build-essentials
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: Ng: suggest it to seveas in -offtopic
<dibblego> !build-essentials
<ubotu> I know nothing about build-essentials
<thoreauputic> !build-essential
<apokryphos> I like no !tell responses in here from ubotu, but in /msg they'd be a good idea, yeah
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first!)
<dibblego> gah thanks
<Arood> batte: yes
<Hexidigital_> apokryphos:: or a response with !tell if an error occurs?
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: the problem is you have no idea whether it worked or not
<batte> Arood: i think its weird u cant adjust it with ur screen
<apokryphos> Hexidigital_: he does /msg if there was an error, yeah
<batte> are there no buttons on the screen?
<wthww> i have a question
<thoreauputic> yes, at least an error ( eg if the recipient isn't registered)
<Hexidigital_> apokryphos:: ah, i thought it was broken completely
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: if you know that he'll give you an error message if it didn't work, yeah, but it's not intuitive to new users.
<wthww> Does ubuntu have good modem support?
<Arood> batte: nope, just an on/off button
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: I'm a newbie again ;)
<apokryphos> =)
<batte> Arood: maybe try other resolution
<Hexidigital_> thoreauputic:: *n00b* *grin*
<Arood> batte: tried, didn't work
* thoreauputic swipes Hexidigital_ with a tar brush
<Hexidigital_> lol
<thoreauputic> :D
<Cainus> hey...can anyone tell me what to do when apt-get can't find a package it's supposed to?
<michael_> Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<batte> Arood: I hvae no idea .. sorry
<Hexidigital_> Cainus:: apt-search
<Arood> batte: crap :P
<batte> Arood:  im noob u see
<apokryphos> Cainus: set up the relevant repositories. See the FAQ
<Arood> ^^
<apokryphos> Hexidigital_: apt-cache search ;-)
<SVisor> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto - also see !synaptic (gnome) or !adept (kde)
<Hexidigital_> yes, that
<bitox> anyone know anything about raid in here?
<bitox> i need some help
<Hexidigital_> apokryphos:: the n00b virus has me today
<batte> Arood: I even managed to create linux w/ a swap partition
<Arood> haha
<Hexidigital_> Cainus:: apt-cache search
<Arood> (^_^)b
<Cainus> k thanks guys :)
* thoreauputic hands Hexidigital_ a couple of aspirins and an overproof rum and lemon
<jnoon> anyone try xen on ubuntu?
<Hexidigital_> thoreauputic:: i think alcohol is the reason for my problems today... it was a LONG night last night :-D
<zubeen> jnoon:what is xen
<thoreauputic> Hexidigital_: ah, I see :)
<batte> Hexidigital_: and i aint even weekend :)
<apokryphos> !xen
<ubotu> xen is a a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. It can be found at http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/Research/SRG/netos/xen/
<jnoon> there ya go
<jnoon> i was about to have to type all that :)
<omodo> ok, I'm trying to install a network printer produced by an obscure manufacturer.
<SVisor> !ubotu knows it all
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubotu knows it all
<omodo> it's Develop 1650id
<Hexidigital_> batte:: i was preparing for a speech i have to give today
<batte> lol preparing for "after the speech" :)
<omodo> I couldn't find the needed driver in the default list, nor by googling.
<omodo> anyone has any suggestions?
<omodo> would the NT/XP driver be of any help?
<Hexidigital_> omodo:: no, .exe files do not work
<batte> omodo: buy a new printer a local store for a few dollar
<omodo> (these are the only platforms they seem to barely support)
<Hexidigital_> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<omodo> batte: it's my office full-sized laser printer
<Hexidigital_> omodo:: try linuxprinting.org
<omodo> thanks, I will
<batte> omodo:  aaah ooops
<omodo> why they picked an obscure Romanian manufacturer is much beyond me.
<inc^^> Could anybody help me with this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201020
<omodo> they don't heven have an english website, for goodness' sake.
<Hexidigital_> omodo:: probably to save some finances?
<omodo> Hexidigital_: might be.
<george_looney> hello people
<omodo> it still cost a fortune, I'd bet.
<omodo> the thing is huge.
<omodo> just the cost of material would be staggering :P
<SVisor> omodo: I would guess its PS printer, look for the PPD file in your NT driver CD
<george_looney> can anyone tell me where I can give my feedback regarding a package in the Universe section?
<omodo> SVisor: good idea. thanks.
<Hexidigital_> george_looney:: a bug?
<george_looney> sort of
<Hexidigital_> !bug
<george_looney> an oversight
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<xbl> what's the problem when grub repeats printing 'GRUB' on boot?
<xbl> what's the problem when grub repeats printing 'GRUB' on boot? (on edubuntu)
<SVisor> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making grub floppys: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToMakeAGRUBBootFloppy - grub howto: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto
<omodo> naturally, this obscure company doesn't even appear on LP.org
<Hexidigital_> omodo:: :( sorry, bud
<omodo> Hexidigital_: I'd still try that PPD path :)
<SVisor> omodo: Made a google for the printer, got a lot of hits, but none in a tongue that I can cope with
<omodo> SVisor: yes, exactly.
<omodo> it's not the fault of Ubuntu, this company is really not making any effort.
<george_looney> do bugs for all sections go to bugs.ubuntu.com
<xbl> ubotu, used ghost to clone hdisk....
<ubotu> I know nothing about used ghost to clone hdisk....
<Hexidigital_> xbl:: ubotu is a bot
<george_looney> ubotu is a bot
<xbl> oooops sori
<omodo> SVisor: the NT drivers, btw, used to be here http://www.develop.ro/d1650.html
* Hexidigital_ has conversations with ubotu....
<xbl> I encountered error after cloning the disk....
<omodo> now it's 404. and you can't find that model anywhere on their website. very professional.
<keithhhhh> does anyone have a sony HiDef Camcorder?
<medulla> can someone tell me how to get limewire installed on ubuntu...
<xbl> Hexidigital_, can you help me sir...
<medulla> or if you have a program that you think is better
<xbl> Hexidigital_, about grub repeating 'GRUB' on boot?
<Hexidigital_> xbl:: i cant help with grub errors, sorry (i dont know much about grub)
<boricua> on the desktop version neither add remove nor spt-get install openssh  finds such package ?????
<boricua> !info openssh
<ubotu> Package openssh does not exist in dapper
<xbl> Hexidigital_, ahh ok thanks anyway....
<XVampireX> Hello, can anyone please tell me how can I change the keyboard to be able to type in hebrew? (I know in KDE it was in Keyboard Input or something similar)
<omodo> it's openssl
<omodo> openssh is a subset of openssl
<void^> xbl: just setup grub again
<apokryphos> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto. Putty is a nice windows ssh client, see http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<HBuzacott> XVampireX, you can use the Langauge Support (System > Admin > Langauge Support)
<omodo> XVampireX: system -> preferences -> Keyboard
<XVampireX> Oh, thanks
<omodo> XVampireX: shalom btw
<XVampireX> Ah, shalom gam lah/leha
<boricua> i see is openssh-server
* Hexidigital_ has to get to the college to deliver another brain-numbing speech... have a great day everyone!
<XVampireX> You too
<dibblego> whenever I try to print something the printer job is in state "Stopped: job-stopped" - how can I make it unstopped?
<boricua> add and remove i n gnome gui runs synaptic?  does synaptic and apt run the save config file?  b/c add remove does not find openssh-server but apt-get install finds it  what are the dif
<HBuzacott> dibblego, how is the printer connected?
<dibblego> HBuzacott: USB
<Diem> hello everyone
<HBuzacott> dibblego, has it worked in the past?
<apokryphos> hi
<Fluxboxen> Yo :-)
<dibblego> HBuzacott: no
<Ng> boricua: the add/remote tool is more for adding user applications. synaptic uses the full package tree
<dibblego> HBuzacott: any ideas?
<boricua> ng:thxs
<HBuzacott> dibblego, so it says it's connected but when you try to print it says printing :stoped. Right?
<dibblego> HBuzacott: correct, it never says anything but stopped
<HBuzacott> dibblego, even when you aren't printing
<HBuzacott> ?
<dibblego> no, it says stopped for any print job I send it
<Diem> Would anyone happen to have a few ideas on why my net is running so slow? Its worked fine for a very long time and now my broadband is acting like its running a 9600 connection.
<dibblego> the print job is *always* stopped
<dibblego> I never see it in any other state
<amit> how should i compile the modules ??
<joedj> anyone know what the deal is with the RestrictedFormats wiki page?
<keithhhhh> anyone able to install avidemux 2.1.0 ??
<dibblego> HBuzacott: ideas?
<amit> command used to compile the modules?
<bigfoot1> how can i get a printout of all files in a directory and its subdirectories, arranged accoding to what subdirectory the file is in? I just need; filename and filesize and directory location
<HBuzacott> dibblego, what type of printer is it? I can't think of anything.
<dibblego> HBuzacott: Lexmark X5150 which picked the X125 driver
<amit> command used to compile the modules?
<keithhhhh> anyone able to install avidemux 2.1.0 ??
<bigfoot1> i want to get a listing of all the mp3s in my "audio" directory. this is why i asked
<amit> how should i compile the modules ??
<Diem> meh i might as well go install windows on the other partition now =/
<dibblego> if I attempt to "Resume" the print job, nothing changes - it remains "stopped"
-mokey:#ubuntu- LOLZ http://www.wikipediareview.org/viewforum.php?f=29
<sequri> hi all
-mokey:#ubuntu- ATTENTION: http://www.wikipediareview.org/viewforum.php?f=29
-mokey:#ubuntu- ATTENTION: http://www.wikipediareview.org/viewforum.php?f=29
<dibblego> mokey: please don't spam
<sequri> is this channel ok for noobs?
<bigfoot1> guys, in terminal, how can i view all the files in a directory and its subdirectory all at once?
-mokey:#ubuntu- noobs have small penis
<bimberi> thoreauputic: ping ^^^^^
<sequri> lol
<bigfoot1> mokey: quit
<HBuzacott> dibblego, It seems your printer require "special setup", see: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_driver.cgi?driver=drv_x125
<joedj> bigfoot1: find .
<thoreauputic> bimberi: pong
<Arafangion> bigfoot1: ls -R or find ./
<sequri> au contraire
<sequri> ;P
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<dibblego> HBuzacott: ah thanks
<bigfoot1> Arafangion joedj: how do i limit to bigfoot1/audio/ ? thanks
<bimberi> thoreauputic: just avoiding an !ops call :)
<Arafangion> bigfoot1: ...
<Arafangion> bigfoot1: find bigfoot1/audio/ ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b #ubuntu!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<bigfoot1> Arafangion:  3 periods?
<thoreauputic> oops
<imbrandon> heh
<gnomefreak> lol
<Arafangion> Yes, yes, 3 periods.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b #ubuntu!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic: early?
<joedj> grrr, i miss RestrictedFormats
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: late ;)
<gnomefreak> ah that will do it too
* Arafangion has an exam tomorrow, isn't giving #ubuntu his all today.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<keithhhhh> can someone tell me how to install a  ______.deb file
<joedj> ahh i see
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@toronto-HSE-ppp4057727.sympatico.ca]  by gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> that better?
<joedj> RestrictedFormats now does a META REFRESH, which i have told my browser to ignore :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<imbrandon> keithhhhh, dpkg -i *.deb
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: heh thanks
<dsas> keithhhhh: Just click on it
<imbrandon> sudo + ^^
<gnomefreak> yw ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<dsas> keithhhhh: Or double click should I say.
<keithhhhh> awsome thanks, Im  making a list of things as I learn hehe
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: brain is not working (tm)
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic: i know the feeling
<keithhhhh> dsas: I tried double clicking but it didnt work
<Arafangion> keithhhhh: dpkg -i \_\_\_\_\_\_.deb
<dsas> keithhhhh: Do you have gdebi installed?
<dsas> keithhhhh: gdebi will let you just double click it.
<keithhhhh> dsas - nope
<keithhhhh> I will try this way dpkg -i *.deb
<imbrandon> sudo +
<imbrandon> that
<keithhhhh> I rather learn to navigate the terminal
<gnomefreak> hmmm
<keithhhhh> ok I know sudo also  ;)
<imbrandon> sudo dpkg -i <deb>.deb
<dsas> keithhhhh: Fair enough, just mentioning the gui way because some people prefer it.
<keithhhhh> yup cool
<keithhhhh> dsas ya I agree
<keithhhhh> dsas most people do
<gnomefreak> eithers mine thoreauputic lol i tried to remove him and it wouldnt let me lol
<bigfoot1> Arafangion find bigfoot1/audio             find: bigfoot1: Not a directory
<keithhhhh> but I want to learn for the eventual day somethign dies hehe
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: I got all my ! * and stuff the wrong way around ;)
<Jemt> Greetz. Is Universe equal to Unstable and Multiverse equal to Testing in Debian ?
<Arafangion> bigfoot1: It's not?
<keithhhhh> its installing
<imbrandon> Jemt, no
<keithhhhh> ooooh
<thoreauputic> Jemt: no
<keithhhhh> errors  :(
<Jemt> imbrandon && thoreauputic: Ok, thanks
<imbrandon> Jemt, universe == extra software , multiverse == non-free
<thoreauputic> Jemt: more like multiverse = non-free
<thoreauputic> right
<Arafangion> keithhhhh: dpkg doesn't install dependencies for you automatically.
<Jemt> Ah, okay :)
<Jemt> THanks, guys
<keithhhhh> oh wow many dependencies are necessary to be isntalled
<bigfoot1> http://pastebin.com/723067  Arafangion
<dibblego> is it possible to execute a shell script without any environment variables?
<Arafangion> dibblego: No.
<dibblego> my /etc/init.d startup script doesn't start, and I can't figure out why
<Arafangion> dibblego: Unless one can execute it on an OS that doesn't have environment variables...
<Arafangion> bigfoot1: OH! Are you talking about mime types?
<keithhhhh> is there any quick way to install lib files?
<keithhhhh> for example libglibmm
<bigfoot1> Arafangion: huh? nope. i'm just wanting to get a list of my files in a particular directory and its subdirectory
<Arafangion> bigfoot1: find <particular directory> / <particular subdirectory>
<pianoboy3333> Where in ubuntu can I add a splash screen? I thought it was in preferences...
<bigfoot1> Arafangion: pls don't get confused. "audio" is not a mime type. it's a folder name
<Arafangion> bigfoot1: Ok, let's take the example of "jeff/audio".
<Arafangion> bigfoot1: Is "jeff" a directory in the present working directory?
<bigfoot1> Arafangion:  i think so
<bigfoot1> pwd  is "/home/jeff"
<Arafangion> bigfoot1: Right, 'jeff' is in ../, not ./
<Arafangion> bigfoot1: If it was in ./, you'd have /home/jeff/jeff
<bigfoot1> what?
<bigfoot1> sorry, you missed me
<Arafangion> bigfoot1: There are two special files, the . (dot) and .. (dot-dot)
<Arafangion> bigfoot1: . refers to teh current directory, in your case, /home/jeff
<Arafangion> bigfoot1: .. refers to the parent of your curent directory.
<MarkAngels> Hi, do external usb2 harddrives work in Ubuntu? Do I need special drivers? I'm thinking of buying a Maxtor Personal Storage 3200 500GB
<bigfoot1> Arafangion: i think i understand
<Cainus> hey all....soo...ummm...is it safe to do apt-get dist-upgrade?  I've read a bit about how easy it is and everything, but it makes me a bit nervous...
<bigfoot1> so i should do find ./audio, yes?
<Arafangion> bigfoot1: So, ../jeff refers to /home/jeff, while ./jeff refers to /home/jeff/jeff, which doesn't exist.
<bigfoot1> Arafangion: but i never typed a period
<Arafangion> bigfoot1: Yes, however you may find ~ to be useful as well. Most shells (eg, bash) will expand that to be your home directory, so if you are jeff, it will expand to /home/jeff
<Arafangion> bigfoot1: . is assumed.
<dbernar1> Cainus: make sure you have the [edu|k|u] buntu package installed, then run sudo aptitude -f install, and see whether that gives you any packages to remove or install. After that, you are as safe as possible.
<bigfoot1> Arafangion: why does it assume it?
<dbernar1> Cainus: I mean, as safe as I can make you.
<Arafangion> bigfoot1: Because it does :)
<bigfoot1> ok
<bigfoot1> so pwd is home/jeff, yes?
<Cainus> dbernar1: it generally works though?
<bigfoot1> and . is home/jeff, yes?
<bigfoot1> and .. is home/ , yes?
<Arafangion> bigfoot1: . is whatever 'pwd' reports.
<Arafangion> bigfoot1: And .. is the directory that contains .
<dbernar1> Cainus: I do not know, I did it only once. However, they had testing for that, and so on. They being the Ubuntu developers.
<francesjan> hello is there another host server for yahoo messenger in gaim? i think the default server is down...:(
<Cainus> dbernar1: okay thanks... I might as well put it off for a while I think
<Arafangion> bigfoot1: You are put in /home/jeff by default, but you may cd to /var/log, for example, so . will refer to /home/log
<dbernar1> Cainus: no need to upgrade if everything works great.
<Cainus> that's what I was thinking :)
<bigfoot1> if i cd to /var/log, . will refer to /var/log, and not /home/log, as you said, right?
<bigfoot1> Arafangion: msg above
<filleokus> Hi i have a GIMP problem :D,the situation is like this: I have a logo or header, with rounded borders around it and im going to put another picture inside those borders. and therefore i want make the border a layer, but it is imposibelle, how do i do it?
<Arafangion> bigfoot1: Yes.
<Arafangion> bigfoot1: cd means "change directory"/
<bigfoot1> so . and .. are relative paths
<bigfoot1> what does ~ mean?
<filleokus> Any gimp expert here?
<filleokus> :P
<bigfoot1> like ~/
<HBuzacottt> bigfoot1, home directory
<bigfoot1> Arafangion: and home directory is not /home/, but home/jeff, yes?
<bigfoot1> if so, that's a bit confusing, don't you think?
<HBuzacottt> bigfoot1, / is root ~/ is home ./ is current ../ is directory above
<Chousuke> bigfoot1: ~ is an abbreviation for the current user's home directory. ~<username> is the home directory of <username>
<jrib> filleokus: can't you select the border and cut and paste as a new layer?
<HBuzacottt> is is faster than typing /home/hugh
<HBuzacottt> it it*
<Chousuke> bigfoot1: perhaps /home/ should be renamed to /homes/ then :D
<bigfoot1> Chousuke: wow, i shoudl re-read that several times
<dbernar1> bigfoot1: the unix file system was built for multiuser environments. So that is why it is not just /home, but /home/<user>
<Chousuke> but they decided to have /home
<filleokus> jrib, yes might test that thanks
<filleokus> m8
<Chousuke> the home directory can be anything, really..
<bigfoot1> Chousuke: ok. they sshould rename /home/
<Chousuke> but they usually have it under /home. :)
<bigfoot1> because "home directory" does not refer to "home" but to home/username
<Chousuke> bigfoot1: it's the user's home directory.
<jrib> filleokus: or you could use a mask
<Chousuke> on OS X, it would be /Users/>username>
<Chousuke> <*
<HBuzacottt> Chousuke, why would you put your ~ dir anywhere else (excluding root)
<filleokus> jrib, tell me :
<filleokus> :P*
<Chousuke> HBuzacottt: for various reasons.
<dbernar1> bigfoot1: no, you should rename yours, and others can have what they like best.
<HBuzacottt> Chousuke, like when?
<Chousuke> HBuzacottt: there are some "users", like www-data, whose home is /var/www for example :)
<bigfoot1> dbernar1: i can rename /home/ to some other name?
<jrib> filleokus: after you add in your new image, right click on the new image's layer, add a layer mask, and paint the mask correspdonding to the part you don't want to see, black
<Chousuke> bigfoot1: no, that'll break things
<dbernar1> bigfoot1: Im sure you could. But you would break some things.
<bigfoot1> Chousuke: but that's what dbernar1said.
<bigfoot1> but it doesn't break for www-data?
<Chousuke> bigfoot1: it's possible, but it's not as simple as just renaming the directory
<bigfoot1> i don't want to rename. i'm just saying that's it's confusing to newbies
<Chousuke> maybe it is :/
<HBuzacottt> anyway I think this topic should be moved to #ubuntu-offtopic
<dbernar1> bigfoot1: probably a lot of things about a unix system are,.
<Chousuke> bigfoot1: the users don't have to know about it.
<Chousuke> they can just click on the "home" icon
<Chousuke> :D
<bigfoot1> is there a webpage that talks about this subject (i.e "home directory", /home/, .   ,   ..  ~/, )
<MagicFab> How do I change the default bittorrent application in Firefox / epiphany ?
<MagicFab> (gnome)
<Arafangion> bigfoot1: Some unix systems use "Users" for /home instead.
<HBuzacottt> MagicFab, open the properties for a .torrent and change the default program to <your program>
<dbernar1> bigfoot1: I searched google for "unix file system" first link is http://heather.cs.ucdavis.edu/~matloff/UnixAndC/Unix/FileSyst.html
<dsas> MagicFab: For epiphany you can right click on a torrent go to properties and then open with, then choose from there
<Arafangion> dbernar1: These conventions have been around nearly as long as there have been OS's, afaik.
<MagicFab> dsas: there are no such properties.
<dbernar1> bigfoot1: it varies from system to system, though. Not tooooo much, but a bit.
<dbernar1> Arafangion: which ones?
<dsas> MagicFab: Are you doing this on an already downloaded torrent on your desktop or similar?
<Arafangion> dbernar1: There's variation, sure, but otherwise, they are old conventions :)
<dabaR> Arafangion: OK.
<HBuzacottt> Could this discusion be continued on #offtopic (or whatever it is). is it #ubuntu-offtopic.
<HBuzacottt> ?
<Arafangion> dabaR: /, as being another convention, sure, despite that MS uses \, and Mac OS uses :, in general, the _convention_ that _something_ separates the path, usually /, is as old as OS's are.
<MagicFab> dsas: no, I am asking about changing the appliction that handles any and all .torrent downloads. It's gnome-btdownload by default but I want to change it
<nosklo> MagicFab, right click the torrent file, and go to the "open with" tab
<nosklo> MagicFab, right click, choose properties, and go to the "open with" tab
<MagicFab> .torrent don't save, they are currently being open directly. I'll create a dummy .torrent and try what u say.
<blackline> How come I get to University of Minnesota when Ubuntu's start page should come up? The url for startpage is: file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/locales/index-sv_SE.html
* Arafangion goes to bed.
<_nano_> How do I refresh my desktop? (Gnome)
<dsas> MagicFab: They are probably being saved to /tmp
<dsas> _nano_: ctrl+r
<Mewshi> hit f5, _nano_
<HBuzacottt> _nano_ ctrl-r
<_nano_> dsas: thanks
<dabaR> Arafangion: night
<_nano_> thanks Mewshiand HBuzacottt
<Mewshi> i think f5 works too >.>
<burepe2> Is there a way to install from dapper without going in to the live cd? When the live cd boots the resolution is so low that I can't see the buttons to go throught the install steps. Any suggestions?
<_nano_> Mewshi: yeah f5 works :)
<HBuzacottt> _nano_, lots of ways
<Mewshi> ok ^-^
<blackline> anyone else that dont get the ordinary ubuntu startpage when starting web browser? the url in the settings are the same... university of minnesota?
<dsas> burepe2: You can use the "alternative" cd
<Arafangion> _nano_: I believe F5 works as well :)
<bigfoot1> Chousuke: Arafangion thank you./~~/
<HBuzacottt> burepe2, there is a low graphical install aswell
<_nano_> yeah it works :P
<Arafangion> _nano_: Though, I do wonder what it'd be like if function keys were lowercase, and the convention was that an uppercase function key was obtained by pressing shift.
<burepe2> HBuzacottt: how do i do the lowgrapical install?
<MagicFab> nosklo, your suggestion only lets me open the app once, for a desktop file. No options there to "always open this kind of file with..."
<_nano_> Arafangion: that would suck :P
<Arafangion> _nano_: Perhaps :)
<HBuzacottt> burepe2, it is one of the install options on the boot page. sorry have to leave
<nosklo> MagicFab, nope, if you right click, choose "properties", then choose the "Open With" TAB, it will let you choose the default
<_nano_> Arafangion: except for passwords, english language should do away with upper case and lower case :P
<burepe2> ok
<burepe2> thanks
<burepe2> didn't see it
<Arafangion> _nano_: The early apple machines didn't have lower case.
<_nano_> Arafangion: oh? lol
<nosklo> MagicFab, the default for all files of that type
<MagicFab> nosklo, you're right, I clicked a bit too fast on OPen With..., not "Properties" at the beginning. However the current default app ios not there. Will try that.
<nosklo> MagicFab, it even lets you add an application that is not in the list
<blackline> hmmm. seems like i got some spyware or some shit. i cant change my startpage in firefox. no mather what it says i get to university of minnesota. anyone?
<nik> how to find out which process is writing/reading on hdd?
<MagicFab> nosklo, it is weird that there are two "Open With" menus/prefs
<Arafangion> nik: YOu can't. You can determine which process is using a particular file, though.
<nosklo> MagicFab, yep, one is to open with, just for the moment, and the other is in properties, and sets the default for all files of the type
<Arafangion>        fuser - identify processes using files or sockets
<nik> hm, thx
<afflux> morgen
<Azertyuuu> does anyone know the link to Mepis RC2 ? thanks
<MagicFab> nosklo, no luck, still opens with gnome-btdownload
<Arafangion> Azertyuuu: /join #mepis
<MagicFab> nosklo, I'll check into .gnome* folders, perhaps
<Arafangion> Azertyuuu: And don't cross post.
<chris_> Hello all i'm just about to install windows 2000 (to play some games) and i know it will kill my bootloader , How will i get it back?
<void^> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making grub floppys: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToMakeAGRUBBootFloppy - grub howto: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto
<Boopop> Hi all
<chris_> Thanks
<Boopop> How will ubuntu see the first ntfs partition on my second IDE hard disk?
<Boopop> so i can mount it
<der0b> If a device is listed in lspci (0000:01:02.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<der0b> ack
<chris_> mount /dev/hdb1 ?
<der0b> sorry..  lemme finish my thought
<der0b> If a device is listed in lspci (0000:01:02.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)) how can I track down what it's called in /dev?
<Boopop>  according to mtab, /dev/hdb1 is already mounted on /
<Boopop> mount failed
<daviscostel> who can paste me the little TM
<nosklo> MagicFab, strange
<daviscostel> TradeMark
<daviscostel> TM
<nosklo> MagicFab, here it works
<Boopop> chris_
<nosklo> MagicFab, very odd
<Boopop>  according to mtab, /dev/hdb1 is already mounted on /
<Boopop> mount failed
<rigonatti>  hi all .....I was usin a aplication (terminal script) that looks for all disks and auto mount all disks (FAT and others partitions) is something like : diskmount ...diskmounter. autodiskmount ...Anybody knows that
<chris_> Yes?
<void^> der0b: try iwconfig
<Boopop> I got this:  according to mtab, /dev/hdb1 is already mounted on /
<Boopop> mount failed
<nosklo> MagicFab, I changed on properties, and now when I double click the file, it runs with the new app
<MagicFab> nosklo: of course, but what I wantis for the new app to open *in Firefox / epiphany*
<nosklo> MagicFab, oh, firefox is a different issue
<MagicFab> well, that's what I initially asked.
<MagicFab> ;)
<der0b> void^: I'm asking because it's actually not a device known to the system it's not listed in interfaces and iwconfig doesn't see it.  I don't know how to "enable" it
<nosklo> MagicFab, go to edit -> preferences, and then to the "Downloads" tab
<nosklo> MagicFab, there should be a button like "edit actions" or such
<MagicFab> nosklo, .torrent are not there.
<nosklo> MagicFab, mine is in different language
<YaH00> http://static.flickr.com/64/167011569_837bc20969_b.jpg
<orbin> rigonatti: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<Boopop> chris_ I manged to do it myself ! :D
<MagicFab> tried that first, that's why I ask here. Weirdest thing is epiphany doesn't even have prefs for opener apps
<Boopop> >is proud<
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> YaH00: is that necessary?
<MagicFab> gottago./... tx. anyways, norsklo
<Boopop> it turned out to be hdb6
<nosklo> MagicFab, i see... then click a torrent file, and when it asks to open or save, choose open, and in front of it, you may choose an application, then check the box "always use this"
<void^> der0b: looks like an atheros wlan card. i think you need to install restricted modules to get the drivers.
<rigonatti> orbin: Txs ...where should i save this file ?
<daviscostel> where can i download the arial font?
<MagicFab> nosklo: yes, but if you have already chosen "always open using this"... there is no way to change it again later
<MagicFab> since it opens directly!
<daviscostel> ++
<orbin> rigonatti: wherever you want.  you don't really need it after you us it.  ~/Desktop or ~ will be fine
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!YaH00@cpmsq.epam.com]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<nosklo> MagicFab, then it should be in the preferences!
<nosklo> MagicFab, you probably want to mess with .mozilla/firefox files, not .gnome*
<der0b> void^: is there a restricted modules for ubuntu server?
<LordSigurd> how do you get bluethoot to work on Dapper Drake, cant seem to have it work like in breezy badger, cuz i only have Bluethoot keyboard...
<der0b> I can't find one for linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-25-server
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpmsq.epam.com]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!YaH00@cpmsq.epam.com]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<void^> der0b: no idea. driver is available at http://madwifi.org/wiki if you wish to compile it yourself.
<der0b> thanks for trying
<VoX> is it possible to tell apt to append /boot/grub/menu.lst, instead of deleting it and replacing it?
<DBO> VoX, for what purpose?
<VoX> DBO: because i have multiple o/s's installed, with grub as the bootloader
<VoX> and everytime there's a kernel update, i have to re-edit menu.lst
<VoX> and a feel like whinging. :P
<barry> HI All, can someone help.  I have recently update my ubuntu version but it seems to have through out my vpn connection
<Bassetts> what is a good audio file converter? from mp3 to ogg
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<barry> i get /lib/modules/2.6.15-25-386/CiscoVPN not found now and indeed it is not there. BUT how do i get it there, do i need to rebuild?
<DBO> VoX, hmm, its not supposed to do that...  mine doesnt overwrite my custom entries
<kholerabbi> Could someone help me with getting mpgs to play?
<kholerabbi> mpg movies.
* wildman is away: bbl
<jrib> kholerabbi: did you visit the links ubotu said in -offtopic?
<kholerabbi> I must have missed them jrib
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> kholerabbi: get the essential mpeg codec for caffeine,  ahh what player do u use?
<jrib> ubotu: tell kholerabbi about mpg
<kholerabbi> Default
<kholerabbi> thanks
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> kholerabbi: i mean essential codec pack for the caffeine layer
<kholerabbi> What's the default video player in ubuntu?
<barry> Can anyone help me reinstate my vpn connection, i'm sure its something easy I just don't know how to do it.
<apokryphos> kholerabbi: totem
<Hagbard_Ub> Quite large...
<Hagbard_Ub> All of oyu Ubuntu users?
<barry> I get : Starting /opt/cisco-vpnclient/bin/vpnclient: module directory /lib/modules/2.6.1 5-25-386/CiscoVPN not found. But my previous headers do have the CiscoVPN dir????
<Hagbard_Ub> What you think about Ubuntu compared to other distros?
<cipri> i need help with a tv tuner
<apokryphos> Hagbard_Ub: you're asking this in the #ubuntu channel, right?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> kubuntu rox
<Hagbard_Ub> apokryphos, Yepp
<Bassetts> is there a gui mp3 > ogg converter?
<Hagbard_Ub> I like Xubuntu more than Ubuntu or Kubuntu
<apokryphos> Hagbard_Ub: I'll take a guess at speaking for everyone else by saying "good" :P
<Hagbard_Ub> Love some KDE apps though
<barry> To many students and not enough teachers in here?
<Hagbard_Ub> apokryphos, kk
<Hagbard_Ub> Bassetts, Yes there is
<apokryphos> Hagbard_Ub: I personally tend to stick to Kubuntu
<Hagbard_Ub> Konverter for KDE or Converter for Gnome/XFce
<Bassetts> Hagbard_Ub: what is it called?
<Hagbard_Ub> apokryphos, kk
<Hagbard_Ub> Bassetts, Just wrote
* wildman is back.
<Bassetts> ahh heh missed it, thanks
<Hagbard_Ub> I like Linux much more than Windows... still i'm a gamer.... :)
<spikeb> that's what dual booting or having more than one machine is for
<Hagbard_Ub> But i'm getting more of a webprogrammer...
<Hagbard_Ub> spikeb, I use WIne instead
<Hagbard_Ub> Wine*
<Bassetts> Hagbard_Ub: i cant find it in the repos
<spikeb> wine/cedega is an OK alternative too.
<Hagbard_Ub> Bassetts, leme check
<Bassetts> ok
<Bassetts> (im using gnome)
<Hagbard_Ub> ohhh
<Hagbard_Ub> its soundconverter or soundkonverter
<Bassetts> ahh thanks
<Hagbard_Ub> No problem
<dragoon> when i open azureus in ubuntu nothing comes up
<dragoon> a small error down the bottom comes up
<Hagbard_Ub> dragoon, Maybe there someting wrong with Java
<dragoon> saying "azureus did not shutdown tidily blah blha blha, also check the wiki see the help menu for azuerus diffapears
<Hagbard_Ub> Then click next or something
<dragoon> i cant click on hide
<Hagbard_Ub> ohh..
<Hagbard_Ub> hmm... restart java
<dragoon> you mean restart azureus
<Hagbard_Ub> "kill java" then start azereus again
<Hagbard_Ub> no
<dragoon> i didthat
<Hagbard_Ub> kill java
<Hagbard_Ub> ok
<Hagbard_Ub> did it work?
<dragoon> n
<dragoon> no*
<Hagbard_Ub> hmm.. still that messege?
<dragoon> yeah
<dragoon> the loading screen comes up
<Hagbard_Ub> look in your home folder if there's som cfg file or azereus folder
<Hagbard_Ub> ok
<dragoon> yeah, it does
<Hobbsee> wildman: turn off that away message, thanks
<Hagbard_Ub> move so azereus can't find it
<dragoon> nope, same problem
<Hagbard_Ub> hmm... well.. i don't use azerues...
<dragoon> what do you use ?
<Hagbard_Ub> so i don't know anymore
<wildman> Hobbsee: euh... I did "/back"
<void^> dragoon: issue with gtk+ >2.8.17, use http://azureus.sourceforge.net/index_CVS.php
<Hagbard_Ub> i don't use bittorrent
<dragoon> void^: ok, thanks
<wildman> Hobbsee: well... I did it for sure now
<Hobbsee> wildman: as in, get rid of the autoaway thing completely.  it's annoying.
<Fluxboxen> hi guys does anyone have a definitive guide on how t setup VNC, tried one from the ubuntu forums and it refused to allow me to connect even locally
<kholerabbi> Can you shipit kubuntu and xubuntu and edubuntu?
<wildman> Hobbsee: I'll do better, I'll close this window and return only when needed :)
<Hagbard_Ub> kholerabbi, no
<spikeb> you can with kubuntu and edubuntu i believe
<Hagbard_Ub> just Ubuntu Kubuntu and Edubuntu
* Hobbsee shakes her head.  okay then.
<kholerabbi> ah, Xubuntu isn't canonical is it?
* Hobbsee intended him to just sit there idling.
* kholerabbi wonders why she's called Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> kholerabbi: a nickname i've had for a long time
<arno> Hello, when I turn on vmplayer I get "can't open vmmon". Could anyone help me please
<arno> ?
<boricua> i see that sshd allows permitrootlogins  why would ubuntu allow that if the root account is disable?
<Hagbard_Ub> arno, Is it installed?
<kholerabbi> Hobbsee: Pronounced Hobbzee?
<arno> it is
<Seveas> arno, you should install the vmware-kernel-modules
<Hagbard_Ub> arno, k....
<Hagbard_Ub> use VLC :P=)
<boricua> !info xubuntu
<ubotu> Package xubuntu does not exist in dapper
<Hagbard_Ub> oh...
<Hobbsee> kholerabbi: pronounced hobbsee, yeah
<Hagbard_Ub> damn i read wrong
<DShepherd> when I load the keyboard indicator i get 'Keyboard Indicator (Error loading XKB configuration registry)'. How do i fix this error
<DShepherd> ?
<Fluxboxen> hi guys does anyone have a definitive guide on how t setup VNC, tried one from the ubuntu forums and it refused to allow me to connect even locally
<arno> seveas: it is installed but I've got both 23 and 25 kernel...
<Hagbard_Ub> ubotu, it's xubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> I know nothing about it's xubuntu-desktop
<apokryphos> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is a (slow) way of doing remote desktop, x11vnc uses your current session. A faster remote desktop is !freenx
<Seveas> arno, then install the vmware modules for both kernels
<arno> I did it
<arno> but it still doesn't work
<Fluxboxen> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<Ng> hmm, shouldn't the vnc factoid suggest that vino uses your current session, since that's what is installed by default?
<Hagbard_Ub> Tell me ubotu is a bot! :P
<zzzen> howdy folx. got a question
<apokryphos> Hagbard_Ub: nope, super helpful user.
<Hagbard_Ub> hit it
<Hagbard_Ub> apokryphos, Bot then... :D
<apokryphos> Hagbard_Ub: oh come on, that's mean ;-)
<Hagbard_Ub> apokryphos, hehehe
<zzzen> a breety -> 6.0.6 upgrade went sour, and now I can't get my sound to work
<Hagbard_Ub> but i don't se how anyone can write a messega in 2 secs :P
<zzzen> breezy
<Hagbard_Ub> zzzen, Do a pure install of Dapper
<apokryphos> you shouldn't have to, no
<_nano_> zzzen: "upgrade went sour" ..that's a creative expression :)
<apokryphos> zzzen: /msg ubotu sound
<Hagbard_Ub> apokryphos, It's better to
<Hagbard_Ub> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<spikeb> breety!
<apokryphos> Hagbard_Ub: a stable -> stable upgrade (when done properly) is fully supported
<zzzen> I've already done that a few hours ago, still sour :(
<Hagbard_Ub> apokryphos, Well... i prefer a puire reinstall
<apokryphos> zzzen: you're going to have to be a bit more descriptive
<apokryphos> Hagbard_Ub: sure, but the user shouldn't be forced to do that
<_nano_> Hagbard_Ub: though it's a simpler way, not many people have the luxury to do so...
<Hagbard_Ub> Why can't ALSA play many sounds at once like Direct Sound can?
<Hagbard_Ub> !alsa
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<zzzen> ok. alsa doesn't detect my ac97 driver I've built with module-assistant
<spikeb> it can Hagbard_Ub
<apokryphos> Hagbard_Ub: investigate with him in /msg =)
<Hagbard_Ub> spikeb, How?
<Hagbard_Ub> apokryphos, well..
<Hagbard_Ub> thought he had something to say
<arno> serveas: Have you got an idea?
<dragoon> that worked :)
<Hagbard_Ub> spikeb, ?
<zzzen> I saw something about "software mixing" on the !alsa page
<apokryphos> Hagbard_Ub: yes, you can /msg him too
<compengi> i'm using gaim for msn i deleted a group how can i have it back
<compengi> ?
<zzzen> I wish alsa worked :(
<Hagbard_Ub>  Hmm...
<Hagbard_Ub> compengi, You can't delete a unempty group
<compengi> it did
<Hagbard_Ub> hmm...
<Hagbard_Ub> with all the users?
<compengi> but on windows they are not
<arno> How should I load vmmon actally?
<compengi> and people are messaging me but i can't see them
<squid0> hi
<Hagbard_Ub> Then there aren't anyproblem
<Hagbard_Ub> add them again
<pcfan> Hi all, how can I know what commands are executed by a program (not by a script....)?
<compengi> lol
<compengi> they are over 30
<DShepherd> when I load the keyboard indicator i get 'Keyboard Indicator (Error loading XKB configuration registry)'. How do i fix this error
<squid0> i need to write a basic startup script to be executed on boot. how do i do that (breezy)?
<Hagbard_Ub> pcfan, Execute it trough Terminal
<compengi> i don't remember them
<rixxon> pcfan: monitor processes as a tree
<Ng> pcfan: commands? most programs don't execute other commands, they call library functions
<Hagbard_Ub> squid0, using sh !bash or something like that
<Hagbard_Ub> google on it
<squid0> Hagbard_Ub: i did, no real joy
<Hagbard_Ub> squid0, kk
<boricua> anyone has link to the ubuntu sexy wallpapers that were in the news awhile back
<pcfan> and what can I do if  the commands are executed for short time?
<Hagbard_Ub> search on shell scripting
<Hagbard_Ub> look there boricua
<DShepherd> squid0: is ur problem writing the script or setting it to start up?
<squid0> Hagbard_Ub: most of the things that turn up are for general linux, and it seems that ubuntu's startup script directory structure is a bit different to those
<Hagbard_Ub> If you cant find anygoods there... then your'e unhuman
<dsas> boricua: I assume you mean the ubuntu-calendar packages.
<squid0> DShepherd: both really.......
<dsas> boricua: If you're looking for sexy though, they're not it.
<Hagbard_Ub> writing aint hard
<Ng> pcfan: it might be easier if you tell us what you're actually trying to do
<threat> [4295337.376000]  uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: host controller process error, something bad happened!
<threat> [4295337.376000]  uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: host system error, PCI problems?
<Hagbard_Ub> just !bash or something, look it up to start it... the just write all commands you want to be exec
<DShepherd> squid0: google bash shell scripting
<pcfan> When I run googleearth as a normal user I have an error: symlink: Permision Denied.
<Hagbard_Ub> pcfan, Sudo it
<pcfan> I know, that sudo solves the problem but isn't there any other solution?
<squid0> DShepherd: i can't afford to start learning shell scripting right now. i found a script on the net that looks like it will help me, and then i saw a link about registering a startup script via update-rc.d, which I'll try. how does that sound?
<Ng> pcfan: there should be - I installed it with sudo, but I can run it fine as my user
<threat> any ideas?
<Hagbard_Ub> threat, nope
<pcfan> Ng:I installed googleearth as root...
<spikeb> alright, im off
<DShepherd> squid0: im not sure what to say. I am clueless my self
<squid0> DShepherd: lol ok.
<Hagbard_Ub> squid0, Shell scripting is really easy..
<Hagbard_Ub> it something like !bash then you just write all the commands you want executed
<squid0> Hagbard_Ub: but i can't get into it now.
<njan> squid0, why don't you just copy a script from /etc/init.d/ and edit it
<squid0> yeah, good idea. i'm actually doing that but with a simple script from the web.
<arno> help
<Hagbard_Ub> arno, With what?
<FurryNemesi> finally!
<arno> with vmmon
<rdz> hi all. is there an alternative to the standard 'network settings dialog'?.
<arno> Hagbard_Ub: with vmmon
<rdz> or more generally: is there a way to save wlan-profiles, so i don't have to change the wep-key manually each time i swith to another wlan?
<Bassetts> this is  a weird question, how can i test my websites in IE from ubuntu :S
<dragoon> Bassetts: using wien
<dragoon> wine
<tr1gg3r> Bassetts: wine and install ie
<Bassetts> ok, thanks :)
<tr1gg3r> rdz: networks can be configured in the file /etc/network/interfaces instead
<Sanne> Bassetts, I haven't used the script myself, so I can't really tell you if it's safe to use, but you might take a look at it: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/index-en.html
<killaz> guys how can I install the dutch dictionary and use it in openoffice.org?
<Bassetts> thanks Sanne
<Sanne> Bassetts, you're welcome :)
<voraistos> hello guys ;) I am trying to set custom command to open my m3u files with gmplayer -playlist NameOfThe.m3u i want to replace the m3ufilename with the var (%something). As you can beleive, i dunno what the %something is. can smo help please ?
<Bassetts> i might just put xp on a vm anyway to use photoshop
<rdz> tr1gg3r
<Toma-> voraistos: i believe its $1
<Toma-> or $2
<arno> How can I make vmplayer work? help
<voraistos> $ ? are u sure? i would have guessed something like %u
<Toma-> brb
<Bassetts> i hate ms
<voraistos> i dont
<Ng> Bassetts: IE should run fine in WINE
<Bassetts> Ng: ok, i still need photoshop though, so i might aswell use a vm
<voraistos> its gonna be pretty slow
<Ng> Bassetts: are you sure The GIMP can't meet your needs?
<Sanne> Bassetts, you also might give Gimp a chance. For web work it suits me quote well.
<Sanne> s/quote/quite/
<voraistos> Bassetts: photoshop7 works fine with wine, if you really cant use the gimp
<Bassetts> Ng: no unfortunetly =(
<Bassetts> Sanne: it cant get on with GIMP
<MarcN> Bassetts: Isn't there a version of GIMP modified to look like Photoshop?
<gnetux> hi everybody
<FurryNemesi> can I use wine to connect a mobile via bluetooth and install phone tools?
<Ng> gimpshop
<Ng> FurryNemesi: very unlikely
<Infecto> hello
<Infecto> i`v got problem with opera
<voraistos> pda and stuff support sucks on linux. i cant even install ubuntu on my PDA!! a shame ....
<Sanne> Bassetts, it takes some time, but I think it's worth it, if you want to not depend on Photoshop. But of course, do what works best for you :)
<Infecto> i install it as is writen
<Infecto> i install it as is writen
<_wilson> hi ...
<Infecto> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=177449
<voraistos> opera sucks. use firefox.
<MarcN> FurryNemesi: there is bluetooth obex support.  depending on your device you may be able to connect and copy files to it.
<Infecto>  but it dont wont to start forme
<Toma-> voraistos: you want to install ubuntu, on a PDA...?
<Bassetts> Sanne: for now i dont have the time to get used to gimp, when things are less hetic i probably will get used to it
<mikey> hi what module do i need to add to /etc/modules
<Ng> voraistos: please keep your opinions to yourself, we're here to help people, not preach at them :)
<Infecto> opera: spellcheck.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Infecto> Segmentation fault
<mikey> hi what module do i need to add to /etc/modules for a usb mouse on a laptop
<Infecto> voraistos: for me is better than firefox
<voraistos> toma- yea of course ;)
<Toma-> voraistos: what PDA?
<Sanne> Bassetts, ah, yes, I understand. If you get around to it, be sure to give the very good manual a try. You can find it on gimp.org under documentation.
<MarcN> mikey: the defaults work fine for me.
<Toma-> voraistos: there are other linux distros for that :)
<voraistos> Infecto: youll see the interface is in gtk 1
<mikey> not mine
<burepe1> I just did an install and it seems to be hanging on "waiting for root file system" after restart. Is that normal?
<mikey> hotplug just stops until i remove the usb mouse
<killaz> arno, follow the instructions on this URL....
<Infecto> i like gtk1 :) thats no problem for me
<Bassetts> thanks Sanne
<killaz> !vmplayer
<Sanne> Bassetts :)
<ubotu> I know nothing about vmplayer
<killaz> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare player is in the Ubuntu repositories. Install instructions for VMWare server can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<voraistos> Toma- i know about the distros. however my PDA is HP and it wont be supported :(
<MarcN> mikey: what version you running?  Not dapper, right?
<gnetux> pppoe doesn't starts at boot, why?
<mikey> breezy
<killaz> arno,  and just look at the two vmwareplayer links..
<voraistos> the Ipaq compaq times were nice.
<gnetux> works only with pon dsl-provider
<Ng> voraistos: you might be able to talk to it with synce, but I've had mixed results from it
<mikey> voraistos : indeed
<MarcN> voraistos: there are linux distros to install on hp/compaq iPaqs.  see http://handhelds.org/
<voraistos> MarcN: not compatible. at all.
<MarcN> voraistos: you mean while running PocketPC on the iPaq.  Does multisync help?  I'm a long time palm user.
<arno> killaz: I tried it but it told me vmplayer was already installed tough it wasn't
<gamie> hi all
<ChristmasCpp> hi
<killaz> arno, I just uninstalled my vmware too so I can install an evaluation... and I had the same problem...
<killaz> arno, thouht it was your first installatrion...
<Alth> Damnit, my X-session has gone all strange thanks to a game again...it's made my screen all high-res. I know it fixes when I log out and in again, but is there any way to fix it without that?
<arno> ok
<gamie> I got a question.. is there any updated firefox (for breezy) that can runs on 64 bit? I tried downloading from the getfirefox.com but it doesn't work..
<voraistos> MarcN: i didnt try much yet. The best would be to get Linux on it of course, but all i could get is email syncing. no more. all i found on the wiki is not as good as the Microsoft sync thing.
<killaz> arno, sorry I have the same problem and I havent figured that out either
<Ng> Alth: high-res as in everything is far too big? if so try ctrl-alt-+ until it gets back to normal
<mikey> eh
<Fluxboxen> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX:15 < Ng> hmm, shouldn't the vnc factoid suggest that vino uses your current session, since that's what is
<arno> killaz: How should I do?
<Fluxboxen> woops sorry
<Alth> I mean low-res, oops.
<orbin> wouldn't far too big be low-res?
<Alth> Yes, see my correction :P
<Alth> Hmm. That key combination did nothing.
<Ng> orbin: that depends how he's thinking about it, but generally when a game exits and doesn't clean up after itself, its in the wrong screenmode, so I made an educated guess ;)
<Ng> Alth: which + key did you use? try the one on the numeric keypad
<Ng> (since the other is an = key without a shift modifier too)
<Alth> I wasn't concentrating when I was typing it, I did mean low-res :P I was using the one on the numeric keypad, and yes, my numlock is on :)
<burepe1> I got a problem. I did an install in to a new comp using my hdb1 drive from another computer. After restart it wasn't starting so I changed the tab things to make the drive master. Now it starts but when it gets to "waiting for root file system" and then it dumps to a command line and says "/dev/hdb1 does not exist". Is this because the drive is "hdB1" and not "hdA1" or because I changed the tabs from slave to master?
<Ng> Alth: that's quite strange. can you type into other windows?
<Alth> Sure.
<Ng> hmm
<Alth> The combination /is/ ctrl, alt and +, right?
<Ng> yep
<killaz> arno, what you can do... well ask here very nicely and wait patiently or google it.... I havent had time to google it yet
<Alth> That's definitely doing nothing.
<Ng> that should cycle down all of your available screenmodes
<orbin> don't you mean cycle up? :P
* orbin runs away
<Alth> My resolution is correct in Preferences > Screen Resolution, by the way.
<Alth> And if I log out and in, it'll fix it, as I said before, but I don't want to do that at the moment :P
<gnetux> someone could tell me how to load on boot rp-pppoe.so plugin???
<gnetux> thanks
<Ng> Alth: i'm not sure then, unless you happen to have the RANDR X extension loaded (try running xrandr in a terminal)
<Alth> Apparently I do.
<Alth> Which means what?
<Ng> Alth: in that case you might be able to use its -s option to switch screen mode
<Alth> xrandr -s?
<Alth> It seems to already be set correctly.
<Ng> Alth: run xrandr -q to get a list of available modes, then use -s to pick one. see "man xrandr"
<Alth> *2   1024 x 768    ( 332mm x 250mm )   85   75   72   70  *60   43
<Ng> Alth: in that case it sounds like you're going to have no choice but to log out :/
<Alth> (I know, no pasting in channel, but it's only one line).
<Alth> Bummer.
<Alth> Oh well. See you guys in a minute then.
<Varan> How long do ubuntu cd's normaly take to get to the netherlands?
<george_looney> hello all
<george_looney> what is "ubuntu-minimal" ?
<george_looney> does removing it remove all its dependecies??
<DBO> george_looney, its a meta package
<FurryNemesi> aaaaargh!
<george_looney> DBO, so I can remove it?
<DBO> george_looney, the depends will only be removed if you use aptitude, and you should NOT remove it
<george_looney> DBO, what if I use apt-get?
<george_looney> DBO, or just dpkg?
<DBO> george_looney, thats fine, but why?
<killaz> well linu was a nice adventure but it slow down my productivity....
<killaz> I have to say goodbye...
<killaz> nice for a server... but for workstation...
<killaz> less
<george_looney> DBO, I had come across this dilemma with Warty?
<DBO> its a meta-package, so no, removing it wont break anything now, but in terms of dist-upgrades in the future it might
<george_looney> DBO, the default MTA was postfix, whereas I wanted exim
<id10t> anyone know what to apt-get install to get kwrite on my new ubuntu system?
<george_looney> DBO, but when I did a simulated apt-get install, it would remove postfix and ubunt-base!!
<alth> Had to restart :(
<Blaze^^> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making grub floppys: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToMakeAGRUBBootFloppy - grub howto: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto
<george_looney> id10t, you need "kate"
<george_looney> id10t, its the new KWrite
<tobberoth> I want to make a basic server, how hard is that? I basically just want a bunch of friends to be able to connect, get into a folder and view/download images.
<MarcN> tobberoth: it is trivial
<id10t> george_looney - thanks, i think.  is it different than the kwrite in debian sarge?
<DBO> tobberoth, ftp servers like that a easy
<tobberoth> Really? is there some decent tutorial around?
<george_looney> id10t, well apt-cache show kate says "kate is a rewrite of KWrite"
<id10t> george_looney works for me. thanks again
<george_looney> id10t, welcome
<tr1gg3r> george_looney: ubuntu_base is just a meta pkg used to install some default set of progs to ur system, it should be safe to remove, just keep in mind if the devs add or remove progs from the ubuntu_base meta pkg ur system wont get those updates, i doubt this would ever happen in dapper, but is likely to happen when the next version is released
<george_looney> tr1gg3r, hmmm I guess I will learn the limits only if I push it far enough ;)
<george_looney> ok one more question?
<DBO> sure
<george_looney> can anyone point me to a HOWTO which can let me make deb of the SUN JDK
<george_looney> I don't want to enable multiverse
<josh> whats up people... what is QT?
<DBO> hmmm, why not just download the deb manually then?
<DBO> josh, QT is the KDE counterpart to GTK
<george_looney> Suen provides a deb?
<josh> im trying to install kopete and its complaining that i dont have qt 3.3 or higher
<DBO> george_looney, no, but you can download the deb from multiverse manually
<josh> ok... and i get that how? got a package name possibly?
<george_looney> DBO, ohhhhhh
<SVisor> !X11
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<DBO> josh, are you compiling kopete yourself?
<SVisor> Which packade contains the header files for X11 on ubuntu?
<george_looney> no wonder, Sun still can't get it right yet for us people
<josh> yeah
<josh> synaptic doesn't have the updated version
<DBO> josh, do "sudo apt-get build-dep kopete"
<josh> so i dled the tar and im attempting the ./configure stage now but its complaining about me not having the QT software and libs
<george_looney> SVisor, I think its libx11-dev
<DShepherd> where is the xbk configuration registry?
<josh> couldn't find the dependancies
<SVisor> Thanks all, your probably right.
<SVisor> I meant Thank you George :-)
<Daniel0> where is apache2 installed when running "apt-get install apache2"?
<xored> are there any good, free GRAPHICAL FTP clients with bookmarks / Master Password / Queues / local dir etc ?
<DBO> josh, you may have to enable universe/multiverse i donno really
<someothernick> gftp
<george_looney> josh, DBO, is right
<josh> DBO: i have just about every source i have come across
<josh> i have multi/backports/univer sources enabled
<george_looney> libqt4-dev is in universe
<josh> i need all the qt files... not just the lib...
<someothernick> josh, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185758 just incase you can check to see
<josh> and it has to be qt 3.3 > and < 4.0
<Ng> Daniel0: in various places. the configs are in /etc/apache2/ and the web files should be in /var/www/
<vinboy> is there any good javascript editor?
<DShepherd> vinboy: vim?
<DShepherd> gedit maybe?
<george_looney> josh, libqt4-dev will pull down most of the stuff you need
<Daniel0> Ng, how do i start it then? i can't find the executable...
<Ng> Daniel0: /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<Daniel0> the httpd.conf is nearly empty, is that normal?
<antox> how do I remove some /lib/modules/smth , which I do not need?
<DShepherd> where can i find the xbk configuration registry?
<ranpha> how can you munt a samba filsystem?
<vinboy> gedit doesn't support javascript highlighting :(
<josh> i already have thouse sources and a grip more that aint on there
<josh> ok ill yank down libqt-4
<DShepherd> vinboy: yes it does
<josh> already have qtlib 4 dev
<DShepherd> vinboy: view - highlight mode - scripts - javascript
<antox> may I simply "rm" /lib/modules/ver , which I do not need?
<vinboy> THANKSSS
<vinboy> i didn't look in the scripts part
<george_looney> josh, I don't where to go from here :(
<DShepherd> antox: you can simply do anything you want.. I am not sure of the repercussions
<DShepherd> vinboy: no problem
<josh> me either...
<Ng> Daniel0: yes, haev a look in /etc/apache2/ and you'll see the other bits of the conf
<cytrak> how can I trim down ubuntu to be  something like 150mb ?
<Daniel0> Ng: ah, okay
<DShepherd> cytrak: unless stuff you dont need
<josh> lol you download minix and rename it ubuntu
<antox> DShepherd: I do not have that kernel anymore, modules are left.. is it correct to remove them just like this?
<cytrak> hehe
<FeestBijtje> how do i start x windows
<DShepherd> antox: i think so.
<DShepherd> FeestBijtje: startx?
<josh> gdm_restart... but dont remember the directory
<FeestBijtje> DShepherd, dousnt work
<FeestBijtje> it says i am already in x windows system
<george_looney> FeestBijtje: startx
<SVisor> /etc/init.d/gdm restart ?
<josh> yeah taht one
<DShepherd> FeestBijtje: you using gnome?
<Coraxyn> Morning
<DShepherd> if so SVisor is right
<DShepherd> hello
<cytrak> hmm you guys think a virtual machine is ok for a developer station ? I wan't to compile some stuff on it and then transfer it to my CF card and see if it runs on a soekris board
<FeestBijtje> DShepherd, yes doh :)
<DShepherd> FeestBijtje: :P
<SVisor> DShepherd: True, but aint everybody ;-)
<DShepherd> SVisor: hmmm nope
<josh> lol
* DShepherd pets xfce
<FeestBijtje> DShepherd, when i join i mostly think about stupid questions to tease some one
<FeestBijtje> mostly the one who responds is the donkey
<DShepherd> FeestBijtje: :-P
<Coraxyn> Quick(ish) question:  Ported app to Ubuntu.  It is highly threaded.  Transactions run about 100X slower than on other OS's.  Any hints, or is there way to inspect and alter time quantum?
<FeestBijtje> DShepherd, got ya :D
* george_looney is heard "hawing"
<SVisor> DShepherd: I actually thought of XFCE, but gnome was default and Im lazy
<DShepherd> SVisor: kool
<DShepherd> where can i find the xbk configuration registry?
<FeestBijtje> SVisor, beeing lazy like me is un healthy i even ask my mom to open my beer
<george_looney> Coraxyn: what language is the app in?
<Coraxyn> ObjectPascal (FPC) using Pthreads
<Coraxyn> Runs on other Linuxes, Darwin and Solaris ok
<Daniel0> Ng: is it possible to restore /etc/apache2 and /etc/apache if deleted them?
<seanlap> I am having problems with my screen resolution. I have tried all your tutorials and they dont help. My xorg.conf is setup right, and it can be found at http://rafb.net/paste/results/348Iye71.txt
<josh> sean... can your monitor handle it?
<zec> A question. I deleted the contents of /etc/X11/xkb dir. Where to find it again?
<george_looney> Coraxyn: you will need some real hardcore developers to help you out
<seanlap> Yes it is WXGA and optimized for 1280x768 but I cant get that resolution to be an option.
<Coraxyn> George, yeah :)
<seanlap> Its a widescreen monitor.
<josh> ok... go to system, preferences, screen res and see if it is in ther
<george_looney> Coraxyn: I don't think we will be able to help you out, sorry:)
<tr1gg3r> Daniel0: u can reinstall apache2 to get the conf dir back but any settings u had would be lost
<Coraxyn> Thanks anyway, George :)
<george_looney> Coraxyn: welcome
<sivanicon> If I have 4 GB of RAM, am i supposed to have a 8GB swap?
<josh> siv NO
<filip_> I have a strange problem here... my gftp does not work outside my lan, but it worksfine on the lan - windows computers can do ftp outside the lan without problems
<FeestBijtje> sivanicon, no
<george_looney> sivanicon: OMG!
<seanlap> No its not there, the only options are 1024x768, 800x600, and 640x840
<josh> that is way too much
<sivanicon> lol i assumed that
<pansyan> hey guys
<josh> with 1 gig physical memory the most you will need is 500 m
<tr1gg3r> sivanicon: that seems a bit overkill
<sivanicon> i read your supposed to have double
<zec> sivanicon you can afford to have no swap with 4 GB of RAM.
<Ng> zec: swap is always a good idea
<Daniel0> tr1gg3r: you mean first apt-get remove apache2 and then apt-get install apache2? i tried that, but the directories are not restored...
<MagicFab> hello
* josh concurs with ng
<pansyan> how to change the au.archive.ubuntu.com to something else
<george_looney> filip_: which FTP client are the Windows user using?
<Coraxyn> TTFN
<MagicFab> has anyone tried the ubuntu desktop ppc ISO ?
<zec> So, I deleted the contents of /etc/X11/xkb dir. Where to find it again? Which package?
<MagicFab> it seems it's 701MB so I can't burn it to 700 MB CDs...
<sivanicon> so 4gb ram will = 2gb swap?
<Ng> sivanicon: you probably don't need 8gb of swap, but you should probably set some up because the kernel can use it to offload bits of RAM that aren't being used, freeing up more RAM for caches
<DShepherd> Daniel0: try a aptitude purge apache2 then install it again
<tr1gg3r> sivanicon: keep in mind tho if swap < total physical mem then suspend to disk wont work
<filip_> george_looney,  filezilla or cuteftp or totolcommander
<tr1gg3r> Daniel0: apt-get install --reinstall apache2, or apt-get remove --purge apache2 && apt-get install apache2
<DShepherd> zec:  do you know where to find the xbk configuration registry?
<zec> Yes. But I deleted all of the keymaps.
<george_looney> filip_: what kind of an error does gFTP give you?
<pipi> hi i get a BIG problem now. I dist-upgrade the my server a few hours ago. before this, everything just works( it was a ftp server for my workteam ). But after that, my eth0 went wrong. I tried sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart, and ERROR showed up. just need help
<MagicFab> ubuntu-6.06-desktop-powerpc.iso           30-May-2006 22:17  701M
<DShepherd> zec: why? the
<DShepherd> -the
<Lukian> Can someone tell me what's in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom under the [servers]  section in their ubuntu install?
<josh> sivanicon: no... if you have 4 gig of ram you can just run with 500M, unless you suspend like triggr mentioned
<seanlap> Anyone know why I can't get my screen resolution to work?
<pdlnhrd> can someone tell me how to get a trashcan onto my desktop?
<filip_> george_looney,  I also tried with MC same result... I get the connection but then no listing back
<DShepherd> Lukian: by defualt?
<vieirar> Hi I am having issues with the latest fglrx driver when I log out the screen goes black and the system locks up. Also cannot switch to vt terminal. How can I install the older driver?
<sivanicon> josh: well its goign to be an oracle server
<Lukian> DShepherd: yes
<Daniel0> tr1gg3r: when i try to cd into /etc/apache2 after running one of those commands it keeps saying that the directory do not exist
<sivanicon> josh: and to tell you the truth i have no clue about disk suspend.
* MagicFab will use the PPC server ISO...
<Ng> zec: you'll need to reinstall at least xkbutils and xkeyboard-config to get /etc/X11/xkb/ back
<george_looney> filip_: I think its a PASSIVE mode FTP problem
<DShepherd> Lukian: I think its empty by defualt. mines says 0=Xgl
<tr1gg3r> Daniel0: even after  this ? apt-get remove --purge apache2 && apt-get install apache2
<seanlap> Daniel0: it is all cAsE-SeNsItIvE so make sure your tying it right
<zec> Thanks, I'll try.
<filip_> george_looney,  I get the connection - I have tried passive...
<Lukian> DShepherd: aye, I'm trying to remove Xgl :)
<DShepherd> Lukian: ask in #ubuntu-xgl to make sure
<george_looney> filip_: still no go?
<Lukian> #ubuntu-xgl is dead
<Daniel0> seanlap: i copied the command from here
<seanlap> oh ok
<Daniel0> tr1gg3r: yeah it still don't work
<DShepherd> Lukian: ok
<josh> ok well then you wont be suspending so... 4 gig of ram with a 500 M swap should do you fine. unless you will have a super loaded server
<filip_> george_looney,   no go very strange...
<DShepherd> Lukian: well dead people are talking to you
<josh> what do you plan on using it for?
<pansyan> my access speed to au.archive.ubuntu suckz, any way to switch to another mirror?
<Ng> pansyan: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change all the au. to another country code
<Lukian> DShepherd: :)
<DShepherd> zec: why did you delete the directory contents in the first place
<Ng> pansyan: then do "sudo apt-get update"
<tr1gg3r> Daniel0: try this apt-get remove --purge apache2-common && apt-get install apache2-common
<zec> DShepherd: Possibly am retarded.
<george_looney> filip_: are you comfortable with command line?
<DShepherd> zec: oh.. well I having some probs with it..
<pansyan> Ng: thanks ;D
<sivanicon> josh: company is switching from windows oracle to linux oracle
<zec> DShepherd: Me too. Horribly broken for croatian layour.
<mario> hi
<zec> layout.
<george_looney> sivanicon: Fun time for you dude ;)
<DShepherd> zec: my keyboard layout options are gone, my numlock doesnt work. where is the xbk configuration registry found?
<Daniel0> tr1gg3r: yay, it worked. thanks a lot
<tr1gg3r> Daniel0: np
<mario> di cosa si parla?
<josh> yeah but that doesn't tell me what kind of load its gonna have
<pdlnhrd> does anyone know how to create a trashcan on the desktop?  this should be pretty easy but can't find anything
<filip_> george_looney,  Yes a litle - it dies after 227 Entering Passive Mode (195,69,130,123,4,103)
<alterr> hello guys, I need to compile bluetooth and rfcomm modules for kernel 2.6.12-9-{686,K7}...
<josh> what is the company do?
<alterr> i'm using linux-source-2.6.12, but occurs a error when i try to insert the modules:
<alterr> "insmod: error inserting 'net/bluetooth/rfcomm/rfcomm.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module"
<josh> is it graphical? database? just normal network server?
<george_looney> filip_: try using your browser for FTP
<HBuzacottt> alterr, sudo probemod rfcomm
<Ng> alterr: are you sure the kernel didn't already ship with bluetooth modules?
<filip_> george_looney,  firefox ?
<george_looney> filip_: somethnig like "ftp://username@ftpserver.com/"
<george_looney> filip_: yes
<george_looney> filip_: see if that works?
<cytrak> is there a way to choose what services and what apps I want to have installed during the installation ?
<josh> yeah... do custom
<cytrak> not expert ?
<josh> yeah that one
<josh> lol
<a_l_e> "cat .xmodmap | xclipboard" gives me "Error: another clipboard is already running": which tool can i use for it on ubuntu/gnome?
<josh> not enough coffee for me yet and im on a winblows box right now
<DShepherd> zec: you there?
<alterr> Ng: i have applied a pacth
<seanlap> This is my xorg.conf file http://rafb.net/paste/results/348Iye71.txt why cant I select the 1280x768 resolution in GNOME?
<zec> DShepherd: yes, digging for files from xkb. Still haven't found them.
<Daniel0> when running "/etc/init.d/apache start" it says
<Daniel0> nevermind
<DShepherd> a_l_e: there's this nice one called glipper
<sivanicon> josh: We do crop insurance, database is 3TB, not graphical
<HBuzacottt> cytrack, josh, expert will stil install the same components but it just gives you more config. options
<zec> DShepherd: God help me, by tomorrow I'll be able to configure the bloody thing by hand, key by key
<alterr> Ng: it's working on kernels: 2.6-12-10{386,686}
<DShepherd> zec: hehe
<cytrak> I have installed the base system only and chose not to copy remaining packages to hard disk
<a_l_e> DShepherd: "glipper: command not found" :-(
<filip_> george_looney,  I get 550 permission denied -- think I wil se if the root directory is worng
<DShepherd> a_l_e: oh you need to isntall it
<knubbe> is there any way to make eclipse faster? i think its really slow on my laptop.
<a_l_e> DShepherd: yeah, but what is already running?
<josh> HBuzacottt: then am i thinking "compact"?
<cytrak> all I need is ubuntu capable of using gcc
<lyajun> how close screensavwe in 6.06?
<DShepherd> a_l_e: hmmm dont know...
<HBuzacottt> HBuzacottt, is there a compact-expert?
<josh> i remember an option for it but i never used it before
<alterr> HBuzacottt: probemod ?
<Ng> cytrak: sudo apt-get install build-essential :)
<josh> ng... yeah but he wants a stripped ubuntu
<HBuzacottt> !probemod
<ubotu> I know nothing about probemod
<HBuzacottt> damn
<Ng> josh: so server install, then apt-get install build-essential :)
<HBuzacottt> alterr, it brings up a driver/module
<lyajun> how to close screensavwe in 6.06?
<cytrak> Ng: cool build-essential will install all I need for compiling ? gcc, make , autoconf, flex, bison and so on
<a_l_e> does anybody know what is the default clipboard tool for ubuntu/gnome?
<Ng> cytrak: should do
<DShepherd> lyajun: killall gnome-screensaver should work
<Ng> a_l_e: there is no clipboard stuff running by default
<Ng> a_l_e: just the built-in X11 ones
<a_l_e> Ng: why does xclipboard tell me that another clipboard is already running?
<lyajun> thanks
<alterr> HBuzacottt, i do not have this ' program'  here
<HBuzacottt> alterr, Ubuntu should come with both of those modules, just it might not be bringing them.
<HBuzacottt> ?
<a_l_e> Ng: or, better said: how can i use the default one from X11?
<HBuzacottt> woops it's modprobe
<HBuzacottt> just me being an idiot
<alterr> HBuzacottt, hehe
<Ng> a_l_e: hmm, perhaps something in gnome is binding itself to the clipboard then
<josh> how do i build deb files again?
<josh> i cant get this damn thing to compile
<a_l_e> Ng: or even better: how can i put the content of a text file in the clipboard?
<a_l_e> (without using the mouse)
<Leinna> what is the default contects of /etc/mailname i dont seem to have that file and amavisd requires it
<Ng> josh: inside a source tree with a debian/ folder, dpkg-buildpackage -uc -us -rfakeroot
<Ng> a_l_e: I guess you could use gedit and keyboard shortcuts, but that's hardly ideal
<josh> ng... yeah... no its a normal ./configure/make/install folder
<patch> how can I put music in my Sony NetMD with Ubuntu ?
<cytrak> hm I rebooted ubuntu and asked me again for the cdrom and now its installing 1400+ pkgs which I don't think I want all that
<_nano_> does anyone use cedega here?
<alterr> HBuzacottt, i know this, but the problem is that there are a errror: ' -1 Unknown symbol in module'
<a_l_e> Ng: no, gedit is not the solution for me.
<Ng> josh: allegedly checkinstall can turn those into .deb's, but personally I wouldn't trust it
<josh> _nano_: /join #cedega
<george_looney> cytrak: maybe you should have gone for the alternate CD
<HBuzacottt> josh, then you build it in a directory then dpkg....
<Ng> patch: you mostly can't as far as I know
<_nano_> josh: no one's around it seems in that channel
<josh> HBuzacottt: building at working... thats why i wanna make the deb
<josh> building isn't working
<tritium> josh: making a .deb involved building
<Ng> patch: actually that might be wrong, try googling for "netmd linux"
<HBuzacottt> josh, build it in a directory with prefix=~/whatever then goto whatever and do a dpkg..
<_nano_> josh: I just wanted to know how to specify which folders become drive C, D etc. in cedega
<george_looney> josh: is that "configure" looking for a specific qt3.3?
<patch> Ng: thank's a lot, I'll try googling !
<josh> configure is looking for any qt between 3.3 and 4.0
<HBuzacottt> alterr, did the module come with Ubuntu or did you download it?
<josh> _nano never used cedega so i cant help you with that
<tritium> josh: have you installed the proper -dev libraries?
<alterr> HBuzacottt: i have applied a pacth
<george_looney> josh: you are definitely missing the qt-dev
<cilkay> Hello. I have a Ubuntu machine with an Intel chipset MB here that has lost networking since the user upgraded to 6.06. /etc/init.d/networking start reports: eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device. lspci detects an Intel Pro/100VE NIC. Any ideas what I can try next?
<alterr> HBuzacott: i have applied a pacth
<josh> i got both 3.3 and 4.0 dev files
<tritium> josh: be sure they're the -dev versions of the libs, as they contain the header files, and not just shared libs
<josh> cilkay: yeah... get an amd :)
<cilkay> smartass :)
<josh> lol
<tr1gg3r> cilkay: lsmod and make sure the module for ur card is loaded
<cilkay> Not my machine.
<josh> tritium: yeah they are the dev
<alterr> HBuzacott, I think the problem occurs because linux-source for kernels 9-{686,K7} is different of the linux-source default installed for apt-get
<josh> cilkay: then what do you care ;)
<tritium> cilkay: is the proper module loaded for it?
<Hobbsee> cilkay: pastebin ifconfig please?
<cilkay> I'm lsmod ing now - don't se the NIC
<cilkay> Hobbsee: can't pastebin since I don't have networking :) Besides, not much to see. Just lo
<MagicFab> where are the ubuntu DVD ISOs ?
<tr1gg3r> cilkay: then u need to modprobe the module for ur card and then try restarting networking
<Hobbsee> cilkay: ah ok
<HBuzacott> alterr, perhaps but if they are both 2.6.x or bot 2.4.x it should be fine
<tritium> cilkay: make sure the proper module is loaded.  Check your dmesg output as well
<apokryphos> MagicFab: on the download area
<george_looney> cilkay: I think the module is eeprom
<alterr> HBuzacott, humm, but it's working on kernel 2.6.12-10-{386,686,686-smp}
<george_looney> cilkay: one of thee ee* modules
<tritium> cilkay: which model is it?  Intel Pro what?
<HBuzacott> altrr, is it working on another machine but not on another?
<TENTACLE> hi everyone..
<cilkay> tritium: 82801DB PRO/100 VE (LOM) rev 81
<labanux> tes
<tritium> cilkay: you need e100 loaded, then
<alterr> HBuzacott, in the machine with kernels 2.6.12-10-{386,686,686-smp}
<labanux> does ubuntu has CD/DVD's repesitory?
<cilkay> tritium: that did it. Thank you all.
<MagicFab> apokryphos, I see, at the end of the page
<MagicFab> apokryphos, tx.
<alterr> HBuzacott:ops, in the same machine
<HBuzacott> alterr, but it should work for all 2.6 series kernels
<planetcalls> labanyou can add local copy of ubuntu as your repository
<tritium> cilkay: be sure to append "e100" to /etc/modules, if it's not already there
<HBuzacott> alterr, I just don't know why it wouldn't be working.
<alterr> HBuzacott,  ' should '  :-)
<josh> hey if i just coment out the part in the ./config script that looks for those files... what will happen :)
<tritium> cilkay: one would think it would be autoloaded, but it seems that it wasn't
<alterr> HBuzacott: ok, thanks for all
<cilkay> tritium: will do. This only needs to live long enough for me to strip the data off it. I'm buying an AMD just because josh said I should :)
<labanux> e
<tritium> cilkay: :)
<avalost> !e17
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<HBuzacott> alterr, as always it should work right out of the box but he, it never does :)
<josh> lol cilkay
<labanux> does ubuntu has CD/DVD's repesitory??
<labanux> like debian has 14 Repesitory CD's
<Ng> labanux: do you mean discs with the full package repository? if so I don't think so
<labanux> if ubuntu has, where can i download those CD's or DVD's?
<labanux> Ng yeah.. that's i mean..
<tritium> labanux: there are DVDs.  I'm not sure what they contain.
<Ng> labanux: perhaps http://cargol.net/~ramon/ubuntu-dvd-en ?
<dgl> Hi, anyone can help me to make a raid 1?
<edneymatias> morning all!
<labanux> tritium: i've heard about that, but i don't really understand what it's mean. :(
<HBuzacott> edneymatias, it is 1200 midnight here
<edneymatias> so...night all!
<HBuzacott> edneymatias, eh, whatever
<edneymatias> here it's 11 am
<edneymatias> :)
<HBuzacott> :)
<labanux> Ng: i'am trying to find out ..
<muhsin> i cant use DIEZ (alt + 3) char, how to use ?
<dgl> Can I make raid 1 with an entire disk?
<HBuzacott> dgl, you need more than one disk for raid
<dgl> yes, i know
<Ng> dgl: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-RAID-HOWTO.html
<dgl> HBuzacott, I have 2 SATA disks
<labanux> tritium: So ubuntu doesn't made it officially..?
<tritium> labanux: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/release/
<GNeRaL> i cant use DIEZ (alt + 3) char, how to use ?
<dgl> Ng, I ve tried this documentation
<tritium> labanux: other than those dvd images, you can get package either from the repositories, or from packages.ubuntu.com
<HBuzacott> dgl, You should be able to set up a software RAID 1 config. useing SATA disk 1 (the second one) as the mirror
<labanux> tritium: wait a minute..
<dgl> HBuzacott, ok, but I have to do this at instalatin time or can be done after?
<dgl> HBuzacott, have I to do this at instalation time or can be it done after?
<HBuzacott> dgl, I think it can be done post-installation
<tritium> Hobbsee: are you in Paris?
<HBuzacott> dgl, but you can do it at installation
<Hobbsee> tritium: nope
<skunkworks> does dapper take advantage of 2 proccessors?
<tritium> Hobbsee: nor am I...
<tritium> skunkworks: yes
<HBuzacott> skunkworks, yup
<Hobbsee> tritium: a lot of people in #ubuntu-devel are
<batte> hi all, when i plug in my webcam i cant get an image ... i think it has something to do with my tv card
<batte> is it possible to edit the input source?
<tritium> Hobbsee: i know...
<dgl> HBuzacott, I ve tried to this at installatin, but I cant
<tritium> Hobbsee: oh well
<HBuzacott> dgl, in the installation you should get to the partition bit, select manually edit the partion table, select software RAID
<HBuzacott> dgl, it should guide you through from there
<skunkworks> thanks
<labanux> tritium: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/release/ <-- this only provides the standard installation CD
<labanux> tritium: i don't have any internet connection at home, so I need the repesitory available offline. (From CD/DVD's..)
<tritium> labanux: sorry, then
<dgl> I ve tried, but it seems doesnt working fine
<labanux> tritium: So far i'm using Debian, because i can download almost all it's packages.. in 14 CD's
<dgl> HBuzacott, I ve tried, but it seems doesnt working fine
<tritium> labanux: those are more than the standard install CDs.  They're DVDs with around 3.3 GB of stuff on them
<batte> nyone has some expierience with webcams?
<MarcN> batte: I have a webcam.  works great with dapper.  Creative Live Pro 5 I think. USB.
<labanux> tritium: oh.., i'am sorry i just know that..
<batte> yes i have dapper distro
<dgl> HBuzacott, when I tried to this at post-installation I couldnt raid 1 at / because it was mounted
<labanux> tritium: but it still doesn't contain all the packages does it?
<batte> MarcN: but there seems to be a problem
<HBuzacott> dgl, Do you have a third disk?
<tritium> labanux: no, you're right
<dgl> HBuzacott, no
<nanomad> i'm trying to install ubuntu via debootstrab, but base-config doesn't exist any more. what should i use?
<MarcN> batte: just say what the problem is!
<HBuzacott> dgl, What do you want to do? Why the mirroring?
<dylan_> Is Ubuntu all free software?
<batte> I have a pci TV-card and it gives conflicts ... the sistro thinks it has to get images from there ipv the webcam
<dgl> HBuzacott, it will be a server and I need raid 1 to make it safe
<HBuzacott> nanomad, ubuntu-base
<HBuzacott> dylan_, yep
<dylan_> HBuzacott, I heard that open does not constitute free, but that's not what Ubuntu advertises.
<nanomad> HBuzacott, this isnt base-config...this is a metapackage to install everything
<nanomad> HBuzacott, needed for the base system
<batte> is there a way to configure the video4linux codec
<MarcN> batte: what are you using to view the webcam images? gqcam lets you pick the video device to use
<Ng> dylan_: there are additional repositories for less free software, but the main (ie supported) tree is free
<dylan_> Ng, is Universe free?
<HBuzacott> nanomad, sorry I thougt you wanted to install the base of Ubuntu
<batte> MarcN: ill install teh programm ... w8 a sec
<nanomad> HBuzacott, no...i want the old base-config back! I wonder why they removed it....i cannot do a chrooted install anymore
<Ng> dylan_: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<dylan_> thanks Ng
<HBuzacott> dylan_, there is a differents between Free Software and Open Source, Free Software has more liberty attained to it, Open Source is the more commercial term
<nanomad> HBuzacott, the odd part is that no base-config --> no xen in ubuntu :(
<HBuzacott> nanomad, because it was a transitional package
<nanomad> HBuzacott, transitional to what? what is its substitute?
<tiagoboldt> !xgl
<dgl> HBuzacott, should I use alternate or server to make raids?
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<dylan_> HBuzacott, but basically Universe is free, but Multiverse is not?
<HBuzacott> dgl, I though server would be fine if you don't need a GUI
<rendo> Ubuntu can install on Ibooks right?
<HBuzacott> dylan_, correct. The Ubuntu CD's contain only FOSS (Free and Open Source Software) and the same with the Universe Repo.
<dgl> HBuzacott, ok, is there a way to use the second raid disk without partioning it?
<_stefan> what is the CPU clock in the bios?
<SeanTater> dylan_: Main is open source software maintained by Ubuntu, universe is open source software maintained by volunteers, multiverse is not  open-source or illegal software not maintained by anyone
<HBuzacott> dgl, ?
<rendo> Can Ubuntu install on MACs that are Ibooks?
<krazykit> rendo: yep
<rendo> Thank you.
<HBuzacott> _stefan, CPU clock is the Clock Speed of your processor, eg. 3.2 Ghz
<_stefan> HBuzacott: is FSB the same?
<dylan_> SeanTater, so what is restricted?  is that still open?
<Denstark> For some reason, apt-get is not letting me install a package. It says: Package flashplugin-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Denstark> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Denstark> is only available from another source
<Denstark> E: Package flashplugin-nonfree has no installation candidate
<Denstark> oops. didn't mean to flood.
<Ng> dylan_: did you not read the url I gave you? ;)
<dylan_> Ng, it wont open
<dylan_> Ng, could you explain it to me?
<rdz> !wlan
<ubotu> I know nothing about wlan
<voraistos> "multiverse is not  open-source or illegal software not maintained by anyone" depends if you live in the US or not.
<daved> i need some guidance setting up gfs on ubuntu, anyone have any experience?
<voraistos> most people dont
<Ng> dylan_: restricted is stuff that is non-free, but too useful not to distribute
<HBuzacott> _stefan, no, FSB is your frontsidebus. The way that the speed of you processor is entered is the FSB speed (eg. 800mhz) and a multiplier (4) which would give a clock speed of 3.2 Ghz.
<voraistos> i remember the times when multipliers were <10
<voraistos> crazy intel chips, mostly
<HBuzacott> dylan_, please continue the FOSS discution on #ubuntu-offtopic
<NoUse> Denstark did you enable universe and multiverse?
<Denstark> NoUse: Yes, I believe so
<Panzerboy> hey all
<NoUse> Denstark pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<NoUse> !tell Denstark about pastebin
<jrattner1> ubotu tell Denstark about repos
<Denstark> NoUse: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16179
<NoUse> Denstark just copy the repos ubotu sent you
<jrattner1> QUESTION: Can I password protect a folder in my home directory"?
<jrattner1> ?
<Ng> jrattner1: nope
<Ng> jrattner1: or at least, not without some pretty significant effort
<jrattner1> Ng, seriously'? are you sure about that, it seems kind of odd not to have a way to password protect a folder
<pekay> !maintenance
<ubotu> I know nothing about maintenance
<pekay> aff
<HBuzacott> jrattner1, you can make it so that other users cannot read a folder
<jrattner1> HBuzacott, no im looking to password protect a folder
<HBuzacott> jrattner1, so you can make it so only root can access a folder, therefor requiring a password
<Ng> jrattner1: you'd need to make a little encrypted filesystem and mount it in your home directory, but that's still not really the same thing. UNIX-like operating systems tend to assume that you use permissions to control access
<jrattner1> HBuzacott, nahh still not good enough : )
<jrattner1> Well im not looking for encryption nescarilly, i just want to password protect a directory; but i understand that I may have to encrypt it in order to password protect it
<HBuzacott> wtf
<jrattner1> hehe
<Ng> jrattner1: even then, once its mounted it won't ask for a password again, so acecss would still just be controlled by permissions
<Seveas> split splat
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Seveas> wp splitters 
<Seveas> wb even
<jrattner1> So really theres no effective way of password protecting a unix directory....?
<GNeRaL> 
<GNeRaL> woww
<Ng> jrattner1: correct. on linux at least.
<carlk> jrattner1, there are various ways of doing what you want
<Krhis> Anysuggestions on how to keep my eggdrop bot running when I exit of my ssh connection?
<Ng> Krhis: screen
<carlk> Ng, you need to think outside the box ;)
<darky> hi all
<jrattner1> carlk, like???
<Ng> carlk: stun me ;)
<jksd> Krhis: edit your logout file to kill it?
<darky> i have problems installing my BROTHER DCP-110C printer (usb)
<carlk> gime a sec..
<gnomefreak> Krhis: try asking in #debian-bots or #ubuntu-offtopic
<cytrak> ok expoert mode didn't work it installed all this crap X gnome and more apps I don't need
<HBuzacott> darky, what is wrong?
<gnomefreak> cytrak: server install
<cytrak> doesn't give me a choice whether I want' samba or not installed
<Krhis> I'm checking out Ng's suggestion right now.
<Krhis> screen might work.
<krazykit> cytrak: if you didn't want that stuff, why didn't you use the server install?
<HBuzacott> darky, does the printer install or does in just not print?
<BCK> hmm why is ubuntu not letting me write to my fat partition ?
<darky> i am trying to install apt-get install lprng
<BCK> even when i sudo nautilus
<cytrak> I wish it would allow me to choose what packages I want
<BCK> it wont allow me to
<cytrak> krazykit: good ?
<darky> but he wants to remove ubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> cytrak: i dont think any install will let you do that
<gnomefreak> darky: that is ok
<apokryphos> !tell darky about ubuntu-desktop
<jrattner1> gnomefreak, freesbsd will : )
<cytrak> gnomefreak: i see
<darky> yeah.. well i will have no desktop then ?
<gnomefreak> jrattner1: ubuntu
<jrattner1> ahh
<gnomefreak> darky: no
<apokryphos> darky: check your /msg from ubotu
<krazykit> cytrak: you can use the server install to pull in a minimal system, and then pick what else you want on top of that
<gnomefreak> darky: its a meta package you can get rid of it
<gnomefreak> darky: you will not lose anything
<cytrak> krazykit: as I'm a new ubuntu user I ask... pick from where ? the installation process or using that apt-get cmds ?
<darky> aha.. and i just need to apt-get install ubuntu-desktop (after i instal lprng)
<darky> ?
<BCK> hmm why is ubuntu not letting me write to my fat partition ? even if i sudo nautilus it still wont allow me to
<krazykit> cytrak: apt-get stuff
<carlk> jrattner1, http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Loopback-Encrypted-Filesystem-HOWTO.html
<Denstark> BCK: try doing it from CLI and post what errors you get
<darky> OK .. here it gose... wish me luck :p
<Ng> carlk: that's not very outside the box, and I covered encrypted filesystems already. it's not a password protected folder in that once its mounted anyone with permission can view it, just like a regular folder
<jrattner1> carlk, let me take a look
<BCK> Denstark: it says permission denied
<BCK> but all users have write/read acces and all groups ?
<carlk> ng - set the rights on the dir to only the owner?
<carlk> ng - sorry if I have missed your whole 'thread; - just got here
<Ng> carlk: at which point you might as well just mkdir and chmod 700 ;)
<carlk> ng - i see your point
<BCK> how do i unmount from CLI ?
<yygdrasil> MoDaX, so how can Ubuntu claim they only use Free and Open Source Software when they have the restricted component?
<Ng> BCK: with the umount command
<BCK> im sure ive tried that
<BanskuZ> hmm
<NoUse> BCK run 'mount' and pastebin the output
<BCK> Ng: sudo: unmount: command not found
<HBuzacott> yygdrasil, because the ristricted/multiverse repos. are optional and not Free
<NoUse> BCK umount, not unmount
<Ng> BCK: umount, not unmount
<BanskuZ> Default install doesn't include restricted components
<BCK> oh ok
<Ng> it really helps if you read :)
<vieirar> Hi how can I install older fglrx drivers?
<BCK> :P
<yygdrasil> HBuzacott, Multiverse is the only restricted portion
<yygdrasil> ?
<Ng> no, multiverse and restricted contain non-free software
<Frogzoo> BCK: 'sudo umount /filesystem'
<BCK> NoUse: i can now write to new dir, i just created
<BCK> Frogzoo:  got it ty :)
<pm> anyone installed new ubuntu on hp nx8220? i need some info
<BCK> how do i delete a folder from CLI?
<OneSeventeen> I freed up a partition and gave it a mount point that already existed, now the files that were in the existing folder are gone... can I recover them?
<Ng> BCK: rm -r /path/to/some/folder/
<nich0s> hey allz
<HBuzacott> !tell yygdrasil about multiverse
<vieirar> I cannot find any old downloads or find any on ati.com site.
<BCK> ty Ng :)
<HBuzacott> !tell yygdrasil about multiverse
-nich0s:#ubuntu-  K.I.T.T 2005 BOT VOICE ALL OFF
<Frogzoo> pm: that a lappie?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<pm> frogzoo, yes it is
<Hobbsee> nich0s: please dont do that
<Frogzoo> nich0s: please don't use ansi color codes - it annoys people
<Frogzoo> !tell pm about laptops
<ubotu> I know nothing about laptops
<carlk> jrattner1, Ng - what about EncFS?  http://arg0.net/wiki/encfs
<Frogzoo> ubotu you there?
<ubotu> I know nothing about you there?
<pianoboy3333> How do I delete an emblem I added into nautilus
<GNeRaL> i cant use special chars(like alt + 1-9 numbers) on my ubuntu (i use notebook)
<GNeRaL> what should i do
<HBuzacott> !tell pm about laptop
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<HBuzacott> its laptop not s
<Frogzoo> !tell pm about laptops
<ubotu> I know nothing about laptops
<HBuzacott> it's laptop
<HBuzacott> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<pm> info on wiki are too general
<pm> i need some more
<OneSeventeen> Is it possible to recover data in Dapper?
<NoUse> OneSeventeen you mean like undelete?
<HBuzacott> OneSeventeen, unless it is in the Trash nope
<DBO> OneSeventeen, depends how you deleted the data, but generally no, not without going to some rather expensive and technically hard procedures
<pm> well, thanks any way
<NoUse> google 'undelete ext3' and you'll find some tools but do it quickly
<pm> good bye and good lick
<OneSeventeen> Nouse, DBO, HBuzacott: I formatted a partition (that had no data), then I told it I want it to be the mount-point of "/home/oneseventeen/Documents"  being stupid and not reading the manual first, this of course removed my 10GB+ of data in my Documents folder
<Frogzoo> OneSeventeen: it depends on the file system - reiser - yes, ext 2 yes, ext3 no
<OneSeventeen> Frogzoo ext3 :(
<HBuzacott> OneSeventeen, I'm sorry to say but, bad luck :(
<NoUse> OneSeventeen if you just mounted it over that folder, just unmount it
<NoUse> OneSeventeen the data should still be there
<Frogzoo> OneSeventeen: your docs are probly still there - just unmount the file system you mounted over the top of it...
<Enursha> Anyone know how to conenct to a wireless server that hasn't got a password? it'll connect fine to my home router (WEP password) and at the bar (were this password-less router is) if i boot into windows.
<HBuzacott> NoUse, I've done the same thing once and I lost the data when I unmounted
<HBuzacott> NoUse, make that the data was still lost
<Frogzoo> HBuzacott: you probly did something different - the data should be intact, just not accessible
<NoUse> HBuzacott I've done that before and my data wasn't lost
<HBuzacott> OK
<HBuzacott> OneSeventeen, ignore me
<OneSeventeen> NoUse, Frogzoo: I did it through the Disk management tool, and I've already used the same tool to disable the partition, and it still won't work..
<NoUse> OneSeventeen is it unmounted?
<NoUse> OneSeventeen does it show up in the output of 'mount'
<OneSeventeen> NoUse: how do I make sure it is unmounted?
<phoenix_> s
<Frogzoo> OneSeventeen: does mount show it mounted or not? just 'sudo umount /filesystem'
<OneSeventeen> NoUse: ahh, yes it is mounted... should I just umount /home/oneseventeen/Documents?
<Nookie^> i have a friend who has just installed linux for the first time and he talks to me thru irc but it's imposible for him to update sources... Plz he needs help
<Nookie^> anyone??
<NoUse> OneSeventeen yes
<NoUse> Nookie^ we need specifics, "impossible" doesn't give us much to go on
<Nookie^> NoUse: when he tries to run apt-get update it stands on 0%
<Nookie^> it wont update
<HBuzacott> Nookie^, what does a sudo apt-get update?
<HBuzacott> give him
<OneSeventeen> NoUse, Frogzoo, HBuzacott: WOOHOO!  7.8GB of data is now accessible!!!  Now I'll make a backup, and look at the wiki to find out how to mount /home/ to another partition after-the-fact
<Nookie^> it just starts to try to update but it stands at 0%
<HBuzacott> OneSeventeen, good that you didn't listen to me
<Frogzoo> OneSeventeen: cool - unix can seem a bit mysterious at times :/
<NoUse> Nookie^ can you pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Nookie^> he has the same as i do
<Nookie^> one sec
<Nookie^> http://www.kbfx.org/nookie/janne.txt
<Nookie^> here are the sources
<HBuzacott> Nookie^, can you tell him to join #ubuntu?
<Nookie^> here is here i think
<Nookie^> wait
<HBuzacott> or her
<Frogzoo> !tell Nookie^ about enter
<clusty> just a short question. how can i mount a FAT partition so that all users can write to it?
<apokryphos> clusty: check the FAQ
<NoUse> clusty add uname=0000 to the options in fstab
<phoenix_> HBuzacott: im here
<Frogzoo> !ntfs
<clusty> thanx
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<BCK> grrr
<Enursha> Anyone know how to conenct to a wireless server that hasn't got a password? it'll connect fine to my home router (WEP password) and at the bar (were this password-less router is) if i boot into windows.
<HBuzacott> phoenix_, welcome. you can't update your sources?
<BCK> i cant seem to do copy to my drive ?
<phoenix_> HBuzacott: nope
<Enursha> Home router is a Netgear, bar is a USRobtics
<phoenix_> HBuzacott: im a total newbee on linux
<HBuzacott> phoenix_, that where everyone starts
<BCK> i keep getting error: cp: cannot create directory `/media/Music/afi': Read-only file system
<HBuzacott> phoenix_, what is wrong
<HBuzacott> ?
<NoUse> BCK what is the ouput of  'mount'
<jrattner1> BCK, use sudo
<clusty> NoUse, not working
<BCK> jrattner1:
<BCK> i did
<NoUse> clusty did you umount it and remount it?
<BCK> cp: cannot create directory `/media/Music/afi': Read-only file system
<robinsw> Ello, guys... installed Ubuntu, but my screen size won't go any higher than 1024x768... it was 1152x864 under windows.
<BCK> thats what i typed
<phoenix_> HBuzacott: well as it seems i cant update my sources
<clusty> NoUse, does not remount
<robinsw> How can I force the X server into that display mode?
<BCK> !paste
<NoUse> clusty then you probably put the option in wrong
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<clusty> NoUse,  /dev/sda2       /media/fat      vfat    users,defaults,uname=0000  0       1
<HBuzacott> phoenix_, open the Terminal and type sudo apt-get update
<NoUse> clusty oh I'm sorry
<NoUse> clusty it should be umask=0000
<phoenix_> HBuzacott: Done, but it freezes on 0%
<robinsw> Installed Ubuntu, but my screen size won't go any higher than 1024x768... it was 1152x864 under windows.
<robinsw> How can I force the X server into that display mode?
<BCK> NoUse: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16180
<Denstark> robinsw: what kind of video card do you have
<krang> hey where's a good place to stick an icon pack if I'm going to out a hard link from the users' home folders?
<NoUse> !tell robinsw about fixres
<HBuzacott> phoenix_, type: sudo apt-get update -f
<clusty> NoUse, gorgeous. thanx . working
<phoenix_> HBuzacott: still the same
<Slyboots> What does Ubuntu use to show up that Splash-screen at bootup?
<HBuzacott> phoenix_, is that your source list at http://www.kbfx.org/nookie/janne.txt?
<krang> I know it'll work anywhere, but I'd like to obey directory structure etiquette
<robinsw> Denstark, GeForce 4 MX
<apokryphos> Slyboots: usplash
<phoenix_> HBuzacott: yepp
<Slyboots> Thank you
<elephanthunter> I'm needing to resize my ext3 linux partition so that I can install XP and dual-boot. I know that I am doing this is the wrong order, and I can always fix the MBR later, but what's the easiest way to go about resizing the ext3 partition?
<BCK> NoUse: any idea's ???
<apokryphos> Slyboots: /msg ubotu usplash, for more info
<NoUse> BCK pastebin 'ls -ld /media/*'
<BCK> ok
<OneSeventeen> What is the easiest way to administer MySQL in Ubuntu Dapper (with a gui)
<NoUse> OneSeventeen phpmyadmin
<HBuzacott> phoenix_, I'll make you up a new one
<OneSeventeen> NoUse: oddly enough, the new phpmyadmin hasn't worked for me, each time I set a password for root, it tells me I need to "configure a server", even after I run the "configure a server" script....
<BCK> NoUse: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16181
<Guardian> hello, is there a kernel driver for broadcom 4306 wireless network adapter ???
<Guardian> i heard support might come but i'm not sure it's available yet
<HBuzacott> deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<HBuzacott> deb-src http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe
<HBuzacott> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<HBuzacott> ## distribution.
<HBuzacott> deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<HBuzacott> deb-src http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted universe
<Guardian> i mean, without using ndiswrapper
<HBuzacott> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<HBuzacott> ## repository.
<HBuzacott> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<HBuzacott> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<HBuzacott> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<HBuzacott> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<HBuzacott> ## team.
<HBuzacott> # deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<HBuzacott> # deb-src http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* HBuzacott was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (flood)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<NoUse> oy
<Guardian> nice
<phoenix_> HBuzacott: well that wasnt to good
<elephanthunter> poor guy :(
<Guardian> my question is inside the flood
<phoenix_> HBuzacott: well that wasnt to good
<HBuzacott> Sorry about that I mistyped
<NoUse> BCK try adding umask=0000 to  the fstab options for that drive
<gnomefreak> !broadcom
<ubotu> Documentation for wireless networking can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs
<BCK> ok
<jrattner1> Guardian, use the bcmcutter utility
<gnomefreak> ^^^ Guardian
<QPAD|warlock-O-> I'm using ubuntu 5.10 server and it seems like I only have 1 preccsor working? I have 2 intel p4 dual core 3.2
<BCK> NoUse: ill pastebin my fstab ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<NoUse> BCK sure
<elephanthunter> !partitions
<ubotu> Disks store lots of data. Partitioning: try gparted or qtparted  - Formatting: see the manpage for mkfs  - Mounting: system -> administration -> disks
<Slyboots> Hmm.. I realy suck at artwork, I dont suppose there are Pre-made usplash images?
<NoUse> QPAD|warlock-O- what kernel are you running?
<Slyboots> Perhaps someone has already thought of the general design I am after
<jrattner1> Guardian, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29
<elephanthunter> Arr... is there any way to easily resize my ext3 partition?
<BCK> NoUse: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16182
<dee> hello.
<thomaswebb> hello all
<Frogzoo> elephanthunter: if it's your / or /usr partition, not really - otherwise, unmount it & run qparted
<nich0s> Larger or smaller?
<nich0s> hello
<gnomefreak> elephanthunter: gparted should do it
<NoUse> BCK try making it 4 zeros for umask
<QPAD|warlock-O-> NoUse, 1sec.
<NoUse> BCK then umount it and remount it
<BCK> NoUse: i shall try :)
<QPAD|warlock-O-> 2.6.12-9-686
<QPAD|warlock-O-> NoUse
<elephanthunter> but I'd have to unmount to use gparted if it's my root partition, right?
<dee> I have a little problem with Grub: After the Update in Dapper from last Weekend, I only see "GRUB _" when I start the PC.
<dee> I do know how to solve it but I want to know what's the cause...
<Frogzoo> elephanthunter: exactly - if it's your root partition - you'll need to boot off a live cd, then run gparted
<NoUse> QPAD|warlock-O- you need the kernel ending in -smp
<NoUse> QPAD|warlock-O- install 'http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16182
<elephanthunter> o.o totally forgot about that live cd!
<gnomefreak> dee: will the esc key give you a grub menu?
<elephanthunter> thanks Frogzoo :P
<NoUse> QPAD|warlock-O- oops wrong text, install linux-image-2.6.12-10-686-smp
<BCK> NoUse:  thanks a bunch worked :D
<NoUse> BCK cool
<gnomefreak> !gparted > elephanthunter
<kidwithjedipower> I'm looking to get help with a specific question regarding the evolution mail/calendar program, can anyone help me here, or an I in the wrong place?
<BCK> many thanks :D
<dee> gnomefreak: hm... I have use several keys but not teh Esc-Key... I must try this first.
<QPAD|warlock-O-> thanks NoUse, i will try it
<QPAD|warlock-O-> apt-get install linux-image-2.6.12-10-686-smp
<QPAD|warlock-O-> correct ?
<thomaswebb> i am new to Ubuntu (only installed 6.06 today, i was using Fedora before). I have a few problems, but nothing major and i will probably come back on here to bug you all about them later. Main thing was for me to test the internet, i have two connections, one adsl on lan and one adsl on a wlan, and it looks like BT is blocking most ports on the lan line
<NoUse> QPAD|warlock-O- should be
<phoenix_> HBuzacott: where did u go?
<QPAD|warlock-O-> should grr :)
<kismet> Where ubuntu store firmware for DVB cards?
<gnomefreak> dee: the esc key will "unhide" it
<gnomefreak> if its hidden
<QPAD|warlock-O-> Installing
<HBuzacott> phoenix_, still here
<krang> hey where's a good place to stick an icon pack if I'm going to put a hard link from the users' home folders? I know it'll work anywhere, but I'd like to put it in the "right" place. Would /usr/share/icons be appropriate?
<dee> gnomefreak: okay, and is there log that I can see what causes the error?
<HBuzacott> phoenix_, I just was kicked because I pasted by whole sources.list out
<BCK> NoUse: error is back
<babo> hi guys, what's the best way to remove newlines from a page ? ... I've done a replace /r/n in gedit but it doesn't register ... ?
<krang> oh wait, it's already there
<BCK> it happens after i modify the drive
<BCK> for example copy something
<gnomefreak> dee: that i dont know check inside your /var/logg folder i know theres a system file but i dont know if grub is
<NoUse> BCK run 'dmesg' and see if it has any errors about the drive
<BCK> ok
<BCK> it does
<BCK> no clue what they mean tho :(
<NoUse> BCK pastebin please
<gnomefreak> /var/log*
<dee> gnomefreak: i think that Grub don't know anything abou /var/log because it doesn't know / (I mean the root-Directory)... But I will check this with Esc. Thanks!
<kidwithjedipower> I'm looking for application-specific help (evolution), is there anyone here who can help me?
<gnomefreak> dee: grub may write to the syslog or systemlog whatever its ccalled
<BCK> NoUse: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16183
<gnomefreak> what app kidwithjedipower?
<kFL> hi... please tell me where to add my DNS nameservers ?
<kidwithjedipower> evolution mail/calendar program
<fijam> hello. Has anyone tried Enlightment on Ubuntu?
<Snow_Shelter> where do I go to find out what package includes soundwrapper, because synaptic can't find it
<gnomefreak> kidwithjedipower: whats the issue?
<NoUse> BCK run scandisk or fsck.vfat on that drive
<gnomefreak> it crashes?
<BCK> ok NoUse
<nf4> i followed the guide for installing nvidia glx drivers but they arent installed properly when i type "glxinfo | grep rendering" it says some like Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". I dont know what i did worng any one any idea
<phoenix_> HBuzacott: ist fixed
<kidwithjedipower> I added a contact with a birthdate, then deleted the contact but the birthday still shows up in the read-only Contacts->birthdays & anniversary category
<HBuzacott> phoenix_, it's fixed. brillant
<Snow_Shelter> anyone know a package that contains soundwrapper?
<phoenix_> HBuzacott: yepp, upgrading now
<jrattner1> QUESTION: I'm sitting at work bored, I have an ubuntu 6.06 server I can play with : ) anything fun I can do?
<HBuzacott> phoenix_, that means I don't have to do all the IRC commands which I have never used
<gnomefreak> kidwithjedipower: i havent used evo in a while but if you backspace/delete the birthday info does it still show up?
<phoenix_> HBuzacott: exacly
<gnomefreak> jrattner1: write me a temp converstion shell script so i dont have to?
<gnomefreak> ;) i tried
<tr1gg3r> nf4: are u using nvidia driver in xorg.conf? did u load glx extension?
<HBuzacott> but hey the command acctually worked
<OneSeventeen> NoUse: FYI I found a good interface to MySQL, it's called reading the manual and using the bash... it was ten times easier than phpMyAdmin, since all I wanted was to create a database and a single user. (for amarok)
<NoUse> OneSeventeen ah ok
<jrattner1> gnomefreak, all write you a shell script but I dont know what you mean by "temp conversation" : )
<gnomefreak> jrattner1: from Centigrade to far. and back lol
<nf4> i typed  sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<gnomefreak> i have a script i started i justt havent goten around to finishing it
<kidwithjedipower> yes, it is marked as read-only, I think it's an auto-generated list based on the birthday field in the contacts list, but I can't edit that because I've already deleted him, but the date still shows. I've tried restarting evolution, and I've tried recreating him under contacts, but that just makes it show up twice
<nf4> but it said something about the nv driver being there
<jrattner1> gnomefreak, that should be quite trivial for a developer like you :)
<gnomefreak> lol
<tr1gg3r> nf4: u prolly need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and replace nv with nvidia, then run that command, and restart x
<DewBoy3d> quick question... want to install blackbox but cannot find it in synaptic.. pretty sure i need to add a source in apt-sources but not sure where to find it
<gnomefreak> its not hard its just i sit here getting readdy to do it and 4 hours later i still havetn opened the script
<de1> gnomefreak:
<de1> re
<gnomefreak> de1: re what?
<de1> gnomefreak: it doesn't help. Esc does nothing.
<de1> hm... why is my name de1 ???
<gnomefreak> de1: ah  can you pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst file lets see whats int here
<tr1gg3r> DewBoy3d: have added universe and/or multiverse?
<gnomefreak> de1: /nick <other nick>
<DewBoy3d> tr1gg3r: have added nothing yet
<roland-erau> nf4, it sounds like i'm having a similar problem installing the new nvidia drivers
<nf4> i seem to have forgot what it was that i typed to edit that file every thing either comes up deined or unkown
<kleedrac> I've got a very silly question.  Is there any way to use an .html file with links to local files/folders/applications as a desktop wallpaper?
<de1> gnomefreak: i have tested this and in my chat my name is "dee_" and not dee1... ?
<jrattner1> QUESTION: Anyone synced a Treo 700p and ubuntu before?
<tr1gg3r> nf4: sudo vim or sudo nano
<DewBoy3d> tr1gg3r: how do i do that from within synaptic or is it better to edit the apt-sources directly?
<gnomefreak> brb
<tr1gg3r> DewBoy3d: i never use synaptic, but i think there is a wiki onit, to do in /etc/apt/sources.list, edit that file and uncomment the lines for universe and multiverse then run apt-get update
<DewBoy3d> tr1gg3r: thanks
<tr1gg3r> np
<de1> gnomefreak: anyway. here is the menu.lst http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/1710/
<someothernick> DewBoy3d, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Frogzoo> gnomefreak: bc ....
<DewBoy3d> someothernick: thanks, got it with nano.
<someothernick> k
<DewBoy3d> tr1gg3r: thanks for the help. got it going now
<someothernick> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185758
<someothernick> incase you need it
<rambo3> del if you uncomment  windows at line 39  it will allways show as first os
<ice228> i downloaded this thing ot change the login screen and it hasa gdms folder inside with the rest of the files for the change, where do i place this to make it take effect ?
<rambo3> 39-42 lines
<ice228> if anyone knows : )
<tr1gg3r> ice228: what did u dl a new login screen theme?
<Denstark> ice228: go to system --> administration --> login window
<nf4> is horizontal sync range the same as maximum horizontal frequency
<nf4> for monitors
<ice228> ok, im a retard, thanks guys
<Denstark> =)
<ice228> didnt think it would be that easy : /
<tr1gg3r> lol
<de1> nf4: yes it is.
<ice228> i think of linux and i think of long as cpmand i dont understand
<nf4> ok thanks
<ice228> then again......its ubuntu
<zenwhen> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items and has been reported to break your system while doing that, please see http://help.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead.
<nf4> if my monitors max is 83 what range should i use
<_chris__> how do i change location of index page on apache2?
<_chris__> anyone here fimular with apache?
<Aquarion> chris: The default is /var/www/default
<ice228> even thou my account has admin, it stil doesnt let me write to some folders, i checked the support link i was given alst niht and did al the steps and still no good, any ideas anyone ?
<jason^> is there a way to automatically build a module every time there's a new kernel installed?
<de1> nf: most monitors start at 30.. maybe you shoudl use 35-83.
<_chris__> Aquarion what file do i do a gedit on?
<DBO> _chris__, look at  /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<tr1gg3r> _chris__: apache has very good docs try reading them, config files are in /etc/apache2
<eigenlambda> happy solstice
<Aquarion> The default config is in /etc/apache2/sites-available, you can change the DocumentRoot in the file that is in there if you want to move the directory that apache serves from
<_chris__> DBO good morning :)
<Frogzoo> my sound stops working after a suspend - which is kind of boring - is there a fix?
<_chris__> DBO we edited a file using gedit?
<de1> because gnomebreak is away... Grub won't start after a Dapper Update. How can I see what the error is?
<DBO> _chris__, yeah, there are two folders in there, sites available and sites enabled.  sites available also contains a copy of 000-default but its named default.  Both files should be made to match
<gnomefreak> de1: did you paste your grub menu lsit on pastebin
<ice228> my soudns dont work period, how do i fix that lol
<tr1gg3r> de1: grub usually outputs an error code u can lookup on the web, it does not write any logs
<DBO> you will not have a hard time figuring out the syntax of that file _chris__, its dirt easy
<rambo3> del more infro about grub wont start
<de1> gnomefreak: yes, I have answered you above.
<gnomefreak> sorry i got caught up with something
<de1> http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/1710/
<gnomefreak> de1: im looking now ill let you know if i see something
<_chris__> DBO i got it! your my hero!
<_chris__> :)
<Steve^> Where are the settings for the network proxy the auto-update uses?
<shekhar> hello can someone help me with rfcomm?
<de1> rambo3: I have Grub on floppy disc and if I boot from there I only get "GRUB _" with a blinking cursor. No key can be used!
<gnomefreak> de1: are you using dmraid?
<Steve^> It's set to a cache from my old connection so now it doesn't work
* _chris__ pass DBO fresh pot of coffee
<de1> gnomefreak: nope. no raid. just normal ide-drives.
<NF4> ok thanks guys sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  worked
* gnomefreak gonna end up asking _chris__'s hero in a bit lol
<rambo3> del new grub wont fitt on 1 floppy as far as i know , lilo can be fitted en 1
<NF4> although it didnt change my sync range
<NF4> that is still at 75 and not 83
<NF4> but oh well
* _chris__ slaps gnomefreak!
<NF4> the graphics now are working
<gnomefreak> lol
<paradizelost> hey all, anyone know when 2.6.17 should be available for dapper?
<Frogzoo> !fixres
<de1> rambo3: not the whole GRUB is there. Just the index file where grub is.
<kidwithjedipower> gnomefreak: any thoughts on that evolution problem?
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<tr1gg3r> paradizelost: never
<Frogzoo> NF4: you can add the horizsync, vertrefresh specs manually
<DBO> _chris__, actually the files in sites-enabled just symlinks to sites-available in debian (sorry) so you can just edit either
<Tremitos> yo
<NF4> how so
<NF4> i thought that is what i just did
<de1> rambo3: it's the same as you do a simple "grub-install /dev/fd0" or choose /evc8fd0 druing installation.
<gnomefreak> de1: you have 2 dapper partitions?
<_chris__> thanks DBO :)
<Frogzoo> NF4: read the fixres wiki link listed above
<de1> gnomefreak: yes, I have to Dapper. One for testing and one for working with.
<de1> NF4: If you want to, you can use xorg-edit for adding your monitor values.
<gnomefreak> DBO: got a sec
<DBO> gnomefreak, for you anytime hunny
<gnomefreak> lol ;)
<rambo3> del ity aint that simple as you think
<DBO> yeah whats wrong?
<Tremitos> ??
<gnomefreak> DBO: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/1710/#code-l162  take a look at that im not really seeing anything wrong but (boot) is blank not sure if ok
<gnomefreak> boot is blank on 1st dapper entry
<Steve^> How do you find out what ubuntu you're running?
<rambo3> del http://www.linuxselfhelp.com/gnu/grub/html_chapter/grub_3.html
<DBO> boot isnt blank gnomefreak, boot is a command
<gnomefreak> Steve^: lsb_release -a
<Steve^> thanks
<gnomefreak> DBO: im showing it blank here
<DBO> gnomefreak, you mean the part after boot?  yeah thats normal
<paradizelost> gnomefreak: the "boot" command tells it to boot that kernel
<gnomefreak> im not sure if its looking at "boot" and not seeing anything?
<QPAD|warlock-O-> seems like my php aint working? I did a apt-get install apache, then apt-get install php4, look what happends? http://zkillz.mine.nu/sysinfo
<DBO> gnomefreak, boot is a command, its like "ok, and GO!"
<gnomefreak> ok
<paradizelost> gnomefreak: you have 10 partitions on your hard drive?
<gnomefreak> paradizelost: not mine
<soleni> Hello. My sound card is not being detected by ubuntu. I'm on a toshiba laptop and have lost sound since the dapper update :| Can anyone tell me how can I investigate this further in order to get my sound working again?
<el-nino> anyone have experience wth firefox versus opera - which browser is better for dapper
<de1> gnomefreak: hm.. thanks for your help. I will now reinstall grub...
<gnomefreak> im not seeing anything really wrong with the list
<NoUse> !tell QPAD|warlock-O- about php
<de1> el-nino: Firefox is in the repos.. so use it! :)
<paradizelost> gnomefreak: just making sure, cuz that could be an issue, if it should be /dev/hda1 instead of /dev/hda10
<DewBoy3d> someothernick: thanks for that link about sources.list. very informative.
<DBO> gnomefreak, well the partition number changes from breezy to dapper, if they did an upgrade thats probably wrong
<gnomefreak> de1: are you seeing this?
<someothernick> DewBoy3d, np :)
<DBO> paradizelost, no, 2.6.12 was installed on hda9...
<el-nino> del: thanks del
<paradizelost> k
<paradizelost> just wanted to be sure
<swim> has anyone ever reformatted an ipod completely on linux?
<de1> gnomefreak: I think the list is okay.. maybe the fd is defect... but it works jzsr fine before the update.
<QPAD|warlock-O-> but it's been working before with only install php4,apache NoUse ?
<gnomefreak> de1: update rom breezy to dapper?
<de1> gnomefreak: yes, I see you... and what you've written. :)
<gnomefreak> s/rom/from
<DBO> gnomefreak, can you give me his problem in a nutshell?
<gnomefreak> DBO: thats yours
<paradizelost> gnomefreak: does grub error trying to probe the floppy? i've had issues on systems w/o a floppy drive w/ that
<llpamies> I've an array indexed by a string key. Given a string key, how can I found the next element in the array ?
<kidwithjedipower> does anyone know where evolution keeps it's information so I can try starting over with it? or do I need to uninstall/reinstall if I can't figure out how to fix it?
<ghostghost> Hi all, i can't believe im having the same problem and i forgot the sollution! anyway I'm trying to build a gem and i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16184  I think it was solved last time by installed a package called something like build-dependencies??? then again i could be totally wrong. any ideas?
<de1> gnomefreak: nope... just normale dapper-Update from last weekend. new knerl and s one.
<NoUse> QPAD|warlock-O- you need the php4 apache lib, have you read that wiki page?
<gnomefreak> de1: he upgraded to dapper and now it dont work
<de1> I mean "new kernel and so on".
<paradizelost> llpamies: that's a programming ?, not really appropriate for this room
<gnomefreak> DBO: ^^^
<DBO> gnomefreak, right got it
<QPAD|warlock-O-> NoUse, but it's been wokring before. Yeah tryingn ow
<tr1gg3r> kidwithjedipower: ~/.evolution
<cytrak> does the server install come with a default password for root ? i didn't ask me to setup one during install
<phplearner> hi all
<DBO> de1, are you getting any errors other than it just not working?
<cytrak> I got no idea what that is
<gnomefreak> DBO: he said it just shows grub__
<paradizelost> !root
<ubotu> sudo is is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<kidwithjedipower> thanks...
<QPAD|warlock-O-> Still doesnt work NoUse :/
<de1> gnomefreak: my last dapper Update from Breezy (just for testing works fine) .:)
<paradizelost> cytrak: see above message from uboto
<gnomefreak> de1: doesnt mean this one went ok
<paradizelost> ubotu
<de1> DBO: Unfortunately this is my question. where can I see any error. I only see "GUBR _"
<de1> h "GRUB _"
<DBO> de1, the menu never comes up?
<thompa> i cant seem to get nvidia working and have tried enable glx
<de1> gnomefreak: may be... it's formatted after this two times. just as I sais... only for testing. :)
<NoUse> QPAD|warlock-O- check your apache logs, etc
<de1> DBO: no, no menu or anything else.
<de1> I have waited 30 minutes...
<DBO> de1, well the certainly long enough, odd that it wouldnt error out, but it sounds like its not even finding the menu.lst, have you been doing anything that messes with the partition table lately?
<tr1gg3r> de1: sounds like it is looking in the wrong place for the /boot dir and cant find menu
<ghostghost> anyone? you all not interested?
<de1> DBO: Just the Kernel Update from last Weekend. Nothing else more...
<paradizelost> de1: sounds like your grub install is borked, boot to the livecd, and re-initialize the bootsector
<de1> tr1gg3r: should there be any error message and the grub prompt?
* DBO agrees with paradizelost 
<DBO> de1, usually when grub is borked it errors
<QPAD|warlock-O-> Still doesnt work NoUse, something'
<QPAD|warlock-O-> something is messed up *
<de1> paradizelost: yes, I know. first I want to know WHY if this happens to others agein I can help then.
<Lohn> Hello all. There is a console command to configure network like network-admin on ubuntu graphical? Like netcardconfig on redhat...
<tr1gg3r> de1: sure under what conditions grub displays errors, but there will be no prompt if grub cannot locate the /boot dir
<tr1gg3r> de1: err not sure under .......
<de1> tr1gg3r: hm... but i haven't changed the order of the partition or something like this.
<dughutch> hello, does anyone know of an opensource replacement for Novell's ZENworks?  I'm trying to deploy and manage multiple Ubuntu desktops and need a way to mange them...
<ghostghost> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16184 ........
<de1> So nobody has ever seen this behaviour before after a kernel update?
<DBO> de1, we are nto exactly sure what happened, and we probably wont be without a lot of log diving, but we have a good idea how to fix it
<_chris__> DBO how do i create a folder in /home ? i put the location /home/www
<de1> So I hope I'm the only "lucky" one.
<soleni> Is it possible for alsa not to detect my soundcard even if the system does? How do I check if it's detected by ubuntu?
<DBO> _chris__, sudo mkdir /home/www
<el-nino> how can i clean up apt-get update command.from time i installed dapper i always receive errors .is this part of the dapper pacakge
<C_REATiVE_> dv
<gnomefreak> _chris__: mkdir ~/filename
<de1> DBO: :)  Yes, thanks... I will reinstall grub via live-cd.
<_chris__> thanks DBO :)
<e398> tu public flash sites on apache2 i have to change something
<Thlayli> hmpf...i wanna generate my java classpath via a bash script, and i always get: "...is not a valid identifer" as error
<Thlayli> when i use the export command
<de1> so thanks for your help and another mystery of my PC that cannot be solved. ;)
<de1> bye....
<thompa> im back to the same nvidia problem, first gdm would not start and it gave me different loging screen, i changed to "nvidia" and nvidia-settings shows its working, but no nvidia logo
<DBO> de1, good luck
<DBO> come back if you have errors de1
<tr1gg3r> de1: u sure ur hd is still good? a kernel update will change ur menu.lst file for grub, but unless u editted that before the kernel update there should no change except a new kernel in menu
<el-nino> how can i clean up apt-get update command.from time i installed dapper i always receive errors .is this part of the dapper package
<de1> DBO: sure... :)
<robert_> hm, somebody got a moment to help me configure my courier-imap server?
<gnomefreak> el-nino: gpg errors?
<thompa> anybody know what this could be?
<ubuntu> servus
<DBO> el-nino, put your errors in pastebin and post the link here
<de1> tr1gg3r: the new kernel was inserted fine... the menu.lst looks good. and my HD ist hopefully ok.
<el-nino> gnomefreak : yes
<swim> has anyone ever reformatted an ipod completely on linux?
<de1> it was this morning after the stadnard check.
<nich0s> YAy! burning dapper to CD... :)
<DBO> thompa, does lsmod | grep nvidia give you anything?
<thompa> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<gnomefreak> el-nino: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list and the errors on pastebin
<de1> so bye guys.
<nich0s> bye, de1
* nich0s waves.
<cytrak> Ng: hey apt-get build-essential will that bring down gcc 3.x or 4.x ?
<dr_willis> !ipod
<gnomefreak> 4.0
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<gnomefreak> cytrak: ^^6
<Ng> cytrak: 4
<thompa> DBO: yes there is nvidia there
<DBO> thompa, so whats your issue again?  you miss the splashscreen is all?
<robert_> isn't there some web interface where I can configure my courier-imap server?
<_chris__> DBO how do i copy files into my /home/www?
<paradizelost> robert_: you could probably use webmin
<killaz> gusy I want to install vmware but I get this A previous installation of VMware software has been detected.
<gnomefreak> _chris__: cp
<killaz> guys*
<paradizelost> robert_: do not use the .deb though
<_chris__> DBO how about getting rid of the privlages?
<dr_willis> robert_,  perpaaps webmin - but i dont think thats in the repos any more
<QPAD|warlock-O-> NoUse, where are the apache olgs btw?
<_chris__> :)
<tr1gg3r> robert_: webmin or isconfig maybe, otherwise i dont think so
<killaz> but I have uninstall vmware, how can I see if I removed everything?
<robert_> ah
<NoUse> QPAD|warlock-O- /var/log/apache I believe
<paradizelost> robert_: if you download the .tar.gz from http://www.webmin.com and it works fine
<QPAD|warlock-O-> ok
<thompa> DBO: no i dont care about splash screen, ive had to reinstall, earlier my text would become jumbled in OO and frame rate slowed down at one point in opengl
<robert_> isconfig, I think
<DBO> _chris__, sudo chown chris:chris /home/www  (replace chris with your username)
<gnomefreak> webmin is no longer supported by ubuntu (since dapper) and they have no intention of bringing it back afaik)
<XTORTION> Hello, whats the best way to search for a file?
<SVisor> Im having hangs (can ping system thou) which are DRI related (ATI9700 R300 card). The questions are: Noticed that X.org has released 7.1, any timetable when Ubuntu will have it? Secondly anyone found the change list for x.org 7.1, and does it mention fixes for radeon?
<thompa> DBO: i lost about a 3rd of my text due to this, im wondering how the no logo is related
<_chris__> thanks DBO ur my hero!
<Terminus> XTORTION, locate
<XTORTION> thanks you terminus
<juanca7777_> hello everyone
<DBO> thompa, no idea really...  nvidia drivers are kinda a black box to us
<QPAD|warlock-O-> NoUse, well. What should i be looking or ?
<Terminus> XTORTION, np. :)
<QPAD|warlock-O-> for *
<tr1gg3r> thompa: iirc no logo = no nvidia driver unless in xorg.conf u specify no logo
<thompa> DBO: the other indicator after glx enable, is that gdm would not initially restart, went to other log in screen
<thompa> i rebooted and now it seems ok
<QPAD|warlock-O-> NoUse,
<QPAD|warlock-O-> [Wed Jun 21 17:42:59 2006]  [notice]  Apache/1.3.33 (Debian GNU/Linux) configured -- resuming normal operations
<QPAD|warlock-O-> [Wed Jun 21 17:42:59 2006]  [notice]  Accept mutex: sysvsem (Default: sysvsem)
<QPAD|warlock-O-> error.log
<swim> has anyone ever reformatted an ipod completely on linux?
<el-nino> gnomefreak : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16185
<robert_> where do I find/get isconfig?
<tr1gg3r> robert_: google
<juanca7777_> I have a thinkpad t20 and I want to use an extern monitor whose resolution is bigger than the default notebook's monitor, can some one guide me on how to achieve this?
<walter> hello
<dr_willis> !info isconfig
<thompa> DBO: im afraid to start typing anything if it happens again
<ubotu> Package isconfig does not exist in dapper
<gnomefreak> QPAD|warlock-O-: use pastebin please
<tr1gg3r> dr_willis: ispconfig
<DBO> thompa, give me your Xorg log in pastebin, I will see if I can find anything
<gnomefreak> el-nino: ok found the problem
<thompa> DBO: ive tried about 5 other distros, none work, ubuntu does sort of
<killaz> I mean there must be a command like dpkg -?? | grep vmware*
<thompa> thanks
<DBO> thompa, what do you mean none work?
<QPAD|warlock-O-> ok gnomefreak
<QPAD|warlock-O-> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<gnomefreak> !tell el-nino about repos
<el-nino> gnomefreak : good please tell me as well :)
<thompa> DBO: the nvidia driver would not install
<paradizelost> killaz: vmware server is not an apt package, therefore it won't work
<thompa> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<gnomefreak> el-nino: ubuntu is looking for backports but there is no universe nor multiverse repos in your list
<paradizelost> killaz: and it's not a .deb to my knowlege
<dr_willis> i was just about to say that paradizelost
<DBO> thompa, thats very concerning indeed
<gypsymauro> hello
<gnomefreak> el-nino: ubotu should have given you a link to look at in pm
<SVisor> Related question about ATI prop. drivers (fglrx). Have someone managed to get em to work with two screens?
<paradizelost> killaz: what's your problem with vmware?
<gypsymauro> there is a way to see flash pages wirhout using proprietary sw on dapper?
<paradizelost> what issue are you having?
<killaz> paradizelost, I want to install vmware workstation. I installed previously vmwareplayer, but now I want to install vmware workstation
<gnomefreak> gypsymauro: eh not really
<MarcN> SVisor: I have, but the whole dual monitor is a a little unclear to me.
<soleni> Is it possible for alsa not to detect my soundcard even if the system does? How do I check if it's detected by ubuntu?
<killaz> paradizelost, during the installation I get the error I pasted..
<paradizelost> killaz: any reason you want workstation instead of server?
<paradizelost> killaz: can you paste the link again?
<gnomefreak> gypsymauro: sure you could prolly use gplflash but eh not sure
<killaz> paradizelost, uhm just a choice. server sounds to heavy for my pc..
<XVampireX> I need hebrew keyboard support right now, I have no idea how to do it, I asked for it long time ago, but I couldn't figure it out, can anyone help me?>
<cytrak> is there a webpage I can find out all the packages that are available for installation ?
<paradizelost> killaz: it's actually nicer, if you don't need multiple snapshots
<_chris__> DBO how do i start the apache :P
<gnomefreak> cytrak: packages.ubuntu.com
<paradizelost> killaz: and it's free
<thompa> DBO: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16186
<DBO> _chris__, sudo /etc/init.d/apache start
<paradizelost> _chris__: /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<_chris__> thanks :)
<thompa> thanks, im about to smash this box to bits
<QPAD|warlock-O-> NoUse, gnomefreak, this is error.log / access.log from the apache log, I cant get php to work: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16187
<killaz> paradizelost, during the previous installation my vmplayer wont work...
<SVisor> MarcN: Two screens in cinerama config (one is extended onto the other one). Managed to get two screens [Cloned] , but whatever I tried I could not get the right layout.
<DBO> _chris__, yeah, paradizelost is right, its apache2
<DBO> my mistake
<cytrak> thanks
<XVampireX> Can anyone please help me?
<killaz> paradizelost, so I got some help.. the vmware-modules were not correct
* gnomefreak stays away from apache
<MarcN> SVisor: hold on a few. I'll post my xorg.conf
<thomaswebb> hello, i am also looking for some help
<gnomefreak> if i can
* gnomefreak brb
<DBO> thompa, your Xorg LOG, not Xorg.conf.  its in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<killaz> paradizelost, so I manually (apt) I installed other vmware-modules
<neutrinomass> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<paradizelost> killaz: do you have build-essential, linux-headers-`uname -r`, and xinetd
<paradizelost> installed?
<thompa> DBO: ok sorry
<QPAD|warlock-O-> NoUse, any ideas?
<DBO> thompa, common mistake
<thompa> DBO: my resolution should be 1440x900, but im going to change that later
<swim> has anyone ever reformatted an ipod completely on linux?
<thomaswebb> when i boot up i get a message on the screen saying 'Difference between boot sector and its backup' with regards to an internal 80gb fat32 hard drive which is mounted
<NoUse> QPAD|warlock-O- nope
<walter> can someone can help me with logical and phisical USB HID ranges under linux pleae?
<paradizelost> killaz: did you do a vmware-uninstall.pl?
<QPAD|warlock-O-> NoUse, crap :/
<_chris__> apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<_chris__>  :(
<paradizelost> _chris__: just a warning, don't worry about it atm
<_chris__> i want to use my public IP
<paradizelost> _chris__: just means you need to set the server name in the config file
<killaz> I just want to see with dpkg what for vmware-modules I still have installed. It has something to do with linux-headers.... the version vmwareplayer downloaded dont match with my linux-headers.. so I had to apt-get them manually
<vicox> my fn-keys on my notebook control the headphone and not the speakers, anyone have an idea how to change this?
<DBO> _chris__, put your 000-default in pastebin please
<_chris__> paradizelost how ... i'm lost
<QPAD|warlock-O-> NoUse, it all worked until i installed this you told me:
<_chris__> ok DBO :)
<kostja> hello
<thompa> DBO: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16191 thanks
<QPAD|warlock-O-> apt-get install linux-image-2.6.12-10-686-smp
<paradizelost> _chris__: IIRC, it's in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<killaz> paradizelost, vmware-uninstall.pl is not on my system any more...
* iKernel is away
<thompa> DBO: im totally clueless, ive installed nvidia dozens of times
<paradizelost> killaz: do an lsmod|grep vm
<thompa> DBO: it works fine on windows side
<bersace|code> Is it possible to buy Ubuntu clothes at UDS ?
<kostja> can someone tell me how I install/configure wpa wlan on my ibook?
<QPAD|warlock-O-> woot, looks like its working :o
<QPAD|warlock-O-> yay!
<NoUse> QPAD|warlock-O- what did you do?
<killaz> paradizelost, hmm empty
<_chris__> copy  the apache2.conf in paste bin?
<Pelo> hey guys, I making a guide to run utorrent in ubuntu and I need a little help because my version is installed in french and I need the correct english wording, does someone care to help me out ?
<someothernick> anyone know the command to run fps test?
<QPAD|warlock-O-> I dont know, I removed php4,php5, and apache/2 and rebooted and it works? :E
<thomaswebb> anyone know how to enable write access on an ntfs drive?
<QPAD|warlock-O-> weird.
<paradizelost> killaz: then the modules aren't loaded.
<thompa> DBO: monitor is sometimes an issue casue its 1440x900
<DBO> thompa, are you using the linux-restricted-modules
<NoUse> QPAD|warlock-O- ok
<paradizelost> killaz: and when you do a vmware workation install, it will overwrite any module files that are out ther.e
<QPAD|warlock-O-> NoUse, sounds sick. I know :/
<DBO> _chris__, no, you want the file I listed for you
<killaz> well I cant uninstall and an installation tells me that there is a installation
<DBO> _chris__, ubuntu used an Include scheme for its hosts
<thompa> DBO: its a fresh install i just install glx is all
<_jason> ubotu: tell someothernick about glxgears
<paradizelost> killaz: do an apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` build-essential xinetd
<someothernick> ty
<_chris__> ok so what do i do DB :)
<paradizelost> killaz: then try to install vmware workstation
<_chris__> DBO*
<killaz> sudo ./vmware-install.pl
<killaz> A previous installation of VMware software has been detected.
<MarcN> SVisor: pastebin.com is very slow to take my xorg.conf...
<SVisor> fglrx (ATI) does not support CRT2Position, what to use instead? (Need to switch the screens)
<walter> noone having ideas about existing kernel patces for getting logical and phisical HID ranges working in the correct way?
<DBO> thomaswebb, everything in your xorg log looks normal...
<neotard> MarcN:  http://cl1p.net/ isn't good too :)
<killaz> paradizelost, why should I download the linux-headers again?
<NoUse> MarcN pastebin.com is a mess, use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<DBO> _chris__, put your 000-default file that you edited earlier in pastebin
<krazykit> SVisor: swap the cables or move the monitors physically ;-)
<MarcN> SVisor: http://pastebin.com/723583
<paradizelost> killaz: make sure you have the headers for your CURRENT RUNNING kernel
<thomaswebb> hmm ok, thanks
<_chris__> ok sounds good holdon
<paradizelost> killaz: if you don't have the proper headers, it will not work
<thompa> DBO: the manual install did not work either,
<paradizelost> killaz: do an rm -Rf /etc/vmware
<thomaswebb> DBO, you got any idea how i can get write access to my NTFS partition?
<NoUse> !ntfs
<DBO> thomaswebb, you cant
<killaz> but what have that to do with vmware saying that here is a previous installation
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<thompa> DBO: what could be going on if logo does not show up?
<DBO> thompa, everything in your xorg looks normal
<MarcN> SVisor: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16192
<DBO> i donno really
<paradizelost> killaz: it's just a precaution, if you already have the right ones installed, it won't re-download them
<xuser> bah, I will stay with windows for desktop, linux/bsd servers.
<SVisor> krazykit: No good solution... well I try something else first
<MarcN> SVisor: be sure to save away a copy of your existing xorg.conf before messing around.
<thomaswebb> oh ok, for some reason i presumed you write to a ntfs drive
<cytrak> is there a site with some apt examples ? like list packages currently installed
<leethal> The dapper CD boots up fine, but when selecting "manunally edit partition table", the part of the window that should list the partitions turn black. Any tips? Can't find anything on google
<thompa> DBO: im thinking the nvidia driver for my 660 is not good
<killaz> paradizelost, rm -Rf /etc/vmware did the trick...
<paradizelost> killaz: although, as i said, i do really recommend using vmware server unless you already paid for vmware-workstation, the install for server is very easy, and the vm's can run without the vmware program open
<nigue> anyone know how to install xerox phaser 3122 printer?
<_chris__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16193
<_chris__> :)
<killaz> paradizelost, oh ok...
<SVisor> MarcN: Will look into it. Went just back to radeon and have dual screen now. The only trouble is it hangs sometimes.
<DBO> paradizelost, isnt it refering to /etc/hosts not having a proper entry for it?
<DBO> erm, wow Im delayed
<MarcN> SVisor: I'm currently using the 'ati' driver with 2 heads and no problems on dapper.
<paradizelost> DBO: what's the issue regarding /etc/hosts?
<DBO> _chris__, your /etc/hosts too
<DBO> paradizelost, scratch that, I was refering back to _chris__'s server name issue
<_chris__> what do i do ? im lost! DBO what about /etc/hosts?
<walter> BenC, are U there?
<DBO> _chris__, put it in pastebin
<paradizelost> DBO: ahh, k. yah, that's just an apache issue, the server name doesn't have to be the same as in /etc/hosts
<thomaswebb> sorry to be a pain with yet another question, but i use both windows and ubuntu and just wondered if there is a way to share firefox and thunderbird profiles across platforms (e.eg bookmarks and plugins for firefox and mail accounts for thunderbird)?
<DBO> paradizelost, yeah, ok
<_chris__> ok hold on
<paradizelost> thomaswebb: i've seen it done using ext2/3 and the e2fs driver
<paradizelost> in windows
<SVisor> MarcN: Did you check your xorg.log as: MergedFB, CRT2Position and Monitorlayout are unsupported with the ATI driver.
<spikeb> thomaswebb: questioning is what we're here for, so don't worry about being a pain
<paradizelost> thomaswebb: i've never done it myself, so don't ask how to do it
<NoUse> thomaswebb you could use del.icio.us for bookmarks, can't really share plugins since they need to be compiled for the OS they are running in
<paradizelost> ;)
<_chris__> DBO its small order hosts,bind
<FeeR^> thomaswebb, or just use that google bookmark sync thing
<_chris__> multi on
<thomaswebb> ok, that was my next question paradize ;)
<thomaswebb> i will have a google and see what i can find
<DBO> _chris__, add this line somewhere in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<gnomefreak> tzUoa: something we can help you with? ben is more than likely busy
<Tremitos> hey
<dr_willis> thomaswebb,  google has a browser sync feature/extension now that can save/restore bookmarks and hitstory and other bits for firefox. so you always have your bookmarks. :P
<_chris__> bottom? top ? middle?
<DBO> _chris__, "ServerName <your ip here>"
<_chris__> anywhere :))
<dee> gnomefreak DBO paradizelost: it's me, d1r (or whatever my temp nick was). just want to say that Grub works fine now.
<_chris__> Whats my server name?
<syllogism> I've got an app that was compiled with Unicode support. . and pango is complaining about not being able to load the right font. . . which package should I install to fix the problem?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> is there a way  to find out who made a certain driver or who maintains it?
<Tremitos> tell me
<Kenotic> When I try to play video with the default move player the video turns out blue
<DBO> dee, splendid
<gnomefreak> dee: what fixed it?
<DBO> _chris__, it gets rid of the error, if you own a domain name like www.chrisloveslinux.com you would put that there instead
<tzUoa> gnomefreak, i'm having trouble with HID logical and phisical ranges
<Bassetts> hi, could someone help me with  a bash script just quickly?
<tzUoa> using a joystick device i'm developing
<_chris__> DBO i want my public IP
<Kenotic> I think the default player is totem
<DBO> _chris__, so put your public IP there
<_chris__> ok great hold on
<tzUoa> it works correctly under windows (i need it to work in win, linux and mac)
<K1_> hi, i'd like to build the linux-image-2.6.17 from edgy for dapper - dpkg-buildpackage would build all flavours I understand - where can I choose which flavour I want (i.e., linux-image-2.6.17-686)
<gnomefreak> Bassetts: is it one your writing?
* DBO makes note not to be stupid in the future
<tzUoa> i found an old post made by BenC
<Bassetts> gnomefreak: yes i just need help with a dew lines
<dee> gnomefreak: grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/fd0. :)
<gnomefreak> tzUoa: sorry dont play with joysticks
<Bassetts> *few
<Miles_Prower> Could someone help me in a PM with the following issue: X.Org's config shows that the display on my laptop can do 640x480, 800x600, and manuf. specs back that up. HOWEVER, Gnome doesn't give me 800x600 as an option on the screen resolution changer.
<arno> Hello everybody. I have a problem with my vmplayer. When i turn it on I get an error : could'nt open /dev/vmmon no such file or directory. make sure that the kernel module 'vmmon' is loaded. What should I do? thanks very much for your help
<gnomefreak> Bassetts: try abs its the best refference ive found for shell scripts
<DBO> _chris__, you can put that entry at the very start of that file if you want
<Bassetts> abs?
<gnomefreak> !abs > Bassetts
<Kenotic> When I try to play video with the totem player the video turns out blue
<ubotu> I know nothing about abs
<tzUoa> gnomefreak: .... why? :-(
<dr_willis> !fixres
<gnomefreak> Bassetts: bot sent you a pm
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<AlbertEin_ZaYa> this may seem offtopic but does someone knows if apt or libapt-pkg have a project homepage? i seem unable to find it
<Bassetts> gnomefreak: it hasnt :S
<gnomefreak> tzUoa: no need to play with them here
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Bassetts about abs
<ubotu> I know nothing about abs
<gnomefreak> damn you bot
<Bassetts> heh
<rendo> How would I go about setting up a printer running off the LiveCD?
<FeeR^> Anyone able to successfully get fancontrol/pwmconfig to work in Dapper?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> Miles_Prower: did you do dpkg-reconfigure?/
<Miles_Prower> Yes.
<DBO> AlbertEin_ZaYa, afaik there is not one, its just part of the debian project
<gnomefreak> Bassetts: hold on let me find it (its in synaptic but there is alsoa  site that might be more update
<Bassetts> ok gnomefreak
<DBO> AlbertEin_ZaYa, http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/index.en.html is about as close as it comes
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> Miles_Prower: thats where you select what res your monitor can display
<gnomefreak> Bassetts: ill grab it from fav
<dooglus> Bassetts: what do you need help with specifically?
<tzUoa> gnomefreak: ok, but do you know something about a patch to make the usb and hid driver to manage them in the right way?
<Bassetts> i just have trouble writing scripts that login to like ftp or ssh
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> Miles_Prower: what video card u have?
<Miles_Prower> Video chipset is a neomagic magicgraph 128. and when i do reconfigure, it just.. does it. no choices given.
<Bassetts> dooglus: im trying to get a .sh to login to ssh, cd to a dir, run a script and leave
<gnomefreak> Bassetts: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Bassetts> dooglus: i always get stuck with trying to get it to enter the password though
<dooglus> Bassetts: ftp is an interactive program, it's not designed to be used from a script, so that's why it's hard.
<primlantah> does anyone know if a running application will continue to run when screenlock is turned on
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> Miles_Prower: what command did you use?
<dooglus> Bassetts: wasn't it you who did this a few days ago?
<Bassetts> dooglus: i got my ftp script working =)
<AlbertEin_ZaYa> DBO, what about if i need development support? any webpage or irc channel to walk around?
<Bassetts> dooglus: no, i made a script to run a command then ftp a file
<paradizelost> Bassetts: it can be done using perl, but otherwise, i dunno
<KenSentMe> Has anyone ever tried running the soccer game Bolzplatz/Slam Soccer 2006 on Ubuntu?
<Miles_Prower> dpkg-reconfigure .. i forget, it was yesterday. i saw in the FAQ the two lines.,
<Bassetts> paradizelost: i know nothing about perl
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> Miles_Prower: use tab to autocomplete nicknames u want to speak to
<dooglus> Bassetts: the script you ended up with sent your password though didn't it
<Miles_Prower> one was X, the other Gnome
<arno> Hello everybody. I have a problem with my vmplayer. When i turn it on I get an error : could'nt open /dev/vmmon no such file or directory. make sure that the kernel module 'vmmon' is loaded. What should I do? thanks very much for your help
<Bassetts> dooglus: yes
<DBO> AlbertEin_ZaYa, uhhh, #debian on the debian servers might be the place to go, but just be warned, its suicide
<Kenotic> anyone have any idea why all movies played with totem have a blue tint?
<Miles_Prower> Does tab work in IRSSI?
<paradizelost> arno: re-run vmware-config.pl
<Bassetts> dooglus: i wanted it to
<_chris__> DBO it worked! your a genious! :)
<dooglus> Bassetts: for ssh, you can upload your public key to the remote server - then you don't need to use a password
<paradizelost> arno: if the kernel got updated, you may need to re-install the latest kernel-headers
<Bassetts> dooglus: how do i do that??
<AlbertEin_ZaYa> DBO, hahahaha, thank you i'll check it out, and will try with the synaptic folks
<arno> paradizelost: how can i do that?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> Miles_Prower: do , sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<paradizelost> arno: you open a terminal and type in vmware-config.pl
<paradizelost> just like when you installed the software
<dooglus> Bassetts: first run ssh-keygen to make a pair of keys
<primlantah> does anyone know if a running application will continue to run when screenlock is turned on?
<W3bbo> Avast ye scurvey dogs! How do I install this 'ere ubuntu? It boots straight to the Live desktop
<arno> paradizelost: it doesn't work command not found
<paradizelost> arno: try sudo vmware-config.pl
<dooglus> Bassetts: use the defaults if you like.  it'll make 2 files in .ssh/ called id_rsa and id_rsa.rub
<paradizelost> W3bbo: run the "install" icon on the desktop
<kaan> what is different/extra in the dvd version of ubuntu 6.06?
<dooglus> Bassetts: that's .pub, not .rub
<paradizelost> brb
<W3bbo> paradizelost: ah thanks, I missed that
<KuLover> Anyone here use Karambe? or SuperKaramba?
<Bassetts> ok dooglus, i shall read into it :)
<arno> paradizelost: it doesn't work but I have vmplayer....
<gnomefreak> KuLover: did you try #kubuntu?
<dooglus> Bassetts: all you need to do is copy the .pub file into ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on the remote server and chmod 755 ~/.ssh on the remote server and chmod 644 ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on the remote server
<paradizelost> back
<Bassetts> dooglus: what flag should i use with the keygen?
<paradizelost> arno: follow the instructions from when you installed vmware-player
<dooglus> Bassetts: then when you try to log in, it will just let you in without a password (so long as you have the ~/ssh/id_rsa file - don't give a copy of that file to anyone, it's like your new password.
<tzUoa> gnomefreak: nothing?
<dooglus> Bassetts: no key necessary
<arno> paradizelost: I did it x times!
<paradizelost> arno: usually, it's a sign that your kernel got updated and you just need to re-compile the module
<dooglus> Bassetts: no flag I mean
<rendo> I need some help with a printer from the livecd.  It's detected the printer but it won't print, anyone have any advice?
<robert_> hm, is there a way to get my webcam working on Ubuntu?
<DBO> dooglus, passwordless rsa/dsa keys is a bad idea you know...
<paradizelost> arno: possibly try doing an /etc/init.d/vmware restart
<Bassetts> dooglus: You must specify a key type (-t).
<arno> paradizelost: how do I do that
<gnomefreak> tzUoa: nope
<cytrak> hmm if I compiled something on ubuntu 5.10 with kernel 2.6.12-9 will it be able to run on ubuntu iwth kernel 2.9.16 ?
<dooglus> DBO: why's that?
<cytrak> hmm if I compiled something on ubuntu 5.10 with kernel 2.6.12-9 will it be able to run on ubuntu iwth kernel 2.6.16 ?
<_chris__> http://69.37.33.242/
<paradizelost> arno: that is the command for how you do that
<ron_o> rendo. Have you tried the gnome-cups-manager?
<_chris__> what happens? :)
<paradizelost> arno: you may need sudo at the beginning
<NoUse> cytrak if its not a kernel module it probably will
<arno> paradizelost: no such file or directory
<rendo> No ron_o :/
<paradizelost> arno: look in /etc/init.d
<tzUoa> gnomefreak: ok, thankyou. do you think i can find BenC here in the next days?
<paradizelost> arno: find anything that says vmware in it
<DBO> dooglus, because its easier to have a permission error screw everything up for you
<cytrak> NoUse:  it would be the bridge utils
<ron_o> then in the terminal run that exact command and see what you get.
<Bassetts> dooglus: i user -t rsa, is that right?
<robert_> (I have an EZonics EZcam USB)
<arno> paradizelost: how do i look in?
<ron_o> $gnome-cups-manager and it should help.
<gnomefreak> tzUoa: hes here atm but this is his busy season ;)
<paradizelost> arno: cd /etc/init.d
<paradizelost> arno: ls
<_chris__> i have a permission error too :/
<DBO> dooglus, PKE should be used as a means to prevent mitm attacks, not to get rid of passwords
<_chris__> http://69.37.33.242/ see?
<gnomefreak> tzUoa: you might be better off in #programming or #whatever code it is
<kaan> are there extra packages in ubuntu dvd?
<paradizelost> _chris__: make sure you chown www-data /var/www/index.html
<dooglus> Bassetts: -t rsa or -t dsa
<ron_o> kaan. I don't believe so but haven't run. I believe it's just both the liveCD and the installer.
<arno> paradizelost: vmnet is not loaded failed
<DBO> _chris__, yeas, in your sites-enabled you are currently only allowing 127.0.0.1
<_chris__> thanks paradizelost :)
<arno> paradizelost: what should i do?
<rendo> It's says printing but it isn't. ron_o
<DBO> _chris__, you need to allow all
<paradizelost> arno: that says your kernel got updated, and you need to rebuild the modules.
<_chris__> so allow all what do i do?
<ron_o> rendo, try deleting your printer and add new printer, OK?
<_chris__> chown www-data /var/www/index.html ?
<paradizelost> type vmware and press tab 2x fast
<ron_o> see if it can find it again.
<DBO> _chris__, now, its not a chown thing
<paradizelost> _chris__: yes
<_chris__> haha fghting going on
<syllogism> is there anyone in here familiar with pango?
<_chris__> whos right ;)
<dooglus> DBO: he wants to automate the process of running a command via ssh.
<Miles_Prower> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: Next step?
<DBO> paradizelost, is traditionally correct
<rendo> It's not detectng it now.
<dooglus> DBO: if he doesn't get rid of the requirement for a password, he's going to have to put the plain-text password into a script somewhere
<ron_o> oh boy rendo..
<ron_o> let me think.
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> Miles_Prower: did you select the right driver and resolutions?
<DBO> dooglus, or not try to automate things over ssh...
<ron_o> it probably didn't really detect it before. I've no idea why it's not printing to it.
<ron_o> did it give any errors?
<_chris__> thanks paradizelost!
<_chris__> its working :)
<DBO> twice!
<DBO> im out
<arno> paradizelost: How do I rebuilt the modul?
<_chris__> DBO your just not with it ;)
<_chris__> ha
<rendo> And the cup manager omes up with a boatload of warnings
<Miles_Prower> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: Yes.
<DBO> Allow from 127.0.0.0/255.0.0.0 ::1/128  <--- was the wrong server DOH
<_chris__> DBO switch to decaffee
<paradizelost> arno: vmware-config.pl
<paradizelost> arno: you need to find where it is
<DBO> see, I have an excuse _chris__, i just looked at the wrong block of code
<ron_o> in a few words what's the cups manager warning you about?
<paradizelost> arno: it re-does the modules
<rendo> n/m, had to access the lan printer crap, detected it again
<_chris__> DBO i forgive you :)
<Bassetts> dooglus: it is not working
<ron_o> did you run sudo with the cups manager?
<ron_o> you're on a LAN?
<NoUse> cytrak what are bridge utils?
<Miles_Prower> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: When i click 'System > Screen Resolution' the little applet only gives 640x480 as an option.
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> Miles_Prower: log out , alt+ctrl+backspace to restart xserver, log back in , go to video options see if u can select that resolution
<dooglus> Bassetts: you make the key files?
<Bassetts> yes
<rendo> But it won't print still. :/
<Bassetts> uploaded
<dooglus> then what?
<leira> i want to change my Debian box to kubuntu, but i have LVMs on my disc, it seems the kubuntu Desktop CD cannot handle LVM?
<protocol2> is there a keyboard shortcut for increasing my voume for my audio....or is that something I would have to configure myself?
<Bassetts> and chmoded
<_chris__> now how about seeing if my graphics card is working property ? :P anyone for it?
<protocol2> volume*
<arno> paradizelost : i only have vmware-config-network.pl
<ron_o> so it can see the printer but it won't print? rendo..
<Bassetts> dooglus: still asks me for pass and i can get into authorized_keys
<paradizelost> arno: then run tat
<paradizelost> that
<dooglus> Bassetts: can you pastebin the results of running "ls -alR ~/.ssh" on the remote server please?
<Bassetts> dooglus: cant
<jrib> protocol2: you can set it in system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<rendo> Yes, it says printing: job-printing
<rendo> And just sits there
<paradizelost> arno: or you could upgrade to vmware-server, it's also free, and much more capable
<_chris__> how do you tell if your graphics card is working properly ?
<ron_o> I've had that happen before. I just deleted the printer and added a new one. I'm sorry. I don't know what else to do.
<dooglus> Bassetts: authorized_keys is the name for the copy of the key file on the server
<paradizelost> _chris__: glxinfo
<tritium> arno: you're using the vmware ubuntu packages available in the repo?
<paradizelost> _chris__: and see if it says "direct rendering - yes"
<arno> yes
<ron_o> you can run cups right from your browser if you like..
<_chris__> thanks paradizelost
<Bassetts> dooglus: i know
<protocol2> jrib, thanks because I have a windows key that can serve a purpose rather than just being there for looks...;)
<arno> tritium yes
<rendo> Now it says it's done.
<rendo> WTF
<judah> authorized_keys2 as well
<dooglus> Bassetts: copy the .id_rsa.pub file into ~/.ssh on the server and rename it as authorized_keys
<rendo> It didn't even print
<tritium> arno: okay, just double-checking
<_chris__> missing a lot!
<_chris__> and errors
<arno> it is updated
<paradizelost> arno: that would explain why you don't have some of the stuff.
<affan> hi all... how do i mount my digital camera USB? i can list USB devices and it shows there too
<paradizelost> arno: generally, for vmware stuff, i stay far far away from the repo's
<paradizelost> arno: as it is proprietary anyways
<_chris__> paradizelost or dbo pastebin it?
<Bassetts> dooglus: mv: cannot stat `authorized_keys/id_rsa.pub': Permission denied
<arno> no
<tritium> paradizelost: for what reason?
<paradizelost> tritium: so that you get all of the utils, of course i don't touch vmware-player w/ a 10 foot pole either, and vmware-server isn't in the repos
<paradizelost> but they get updated often enough, i don't want to have to worry about the package maintainer getting the updates into the repos
<tritium> paradizelost: oh
<_chris__> DBO want to try helping me out getting my graphics card working?
<_chris__> :)
<paradizelost> _chris__: what type of graphics card?
<paradizelost> _chris__: nvidia?
<paradizelost> _chris__: or ATI?
<_chris__> hold on on a dell precision m50 laptop
<_chris__> nvidia
<paradizelost> _chris__: apt-get install nvidia-glx
<ron_o> rendo. In the command line print this: lpstat -p
<paradizelost> _chris__: then change your /etc/X11/xorg.conf the line that has "nv" to "nvidia"
<paradizelost> _chris__: then reboot
<arno> tritium : what's the repo?
<_chris__> ok hold on
<paradizelost> arno: repo=repository
<protocol2> haha cool my windows key opens a terminal now
<arno> tritium synaptic?
<mauricemoss> does anyone know if the promise fasttrak tx2000 is supported?
<paradizelost> arno: synaptic uses the repositories, it's the location where all of the software is
<arno> well it is on date paradizelost...
<batte> protocol2: my "ctrl alt del" opens proces manager
<paradizelost> arno: huh?
<jero> how do i reinstall ubuntu over an already partitioned ubuntu?
<Steve^> When installing apache, where is my public_html folder?
<arno> paradizelost: I don't think that should be the problem...
<paradizelost> Steve^: /var/www
<drfoomod2> Steve^: it needs to be created
<Steve^> Or, where does "localhost" point to
<protocol2> cool cool
<drfoomod2> Steve^: ~/public_html
<stickys> hello all
<affan> jero: just format the partition when it asks
<drfoomod2> therefore http://server/~steve
<batte> protocol2: how did u manage to do that .. what command
<rendo> ron_o printer imageRunner-330s now printing imageRunner-330s-3.  enabled since Jan 01 00:00
<drfoomod2> will pt. there
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> jero: just reformat and reuse the partitions or repartition the harddrive if you want
<paradizelost> Steve^: are you talking the global website?  then its /var/www/
<arno> paradizelost vmnet is still not loaded
<ron_o> I don't get it then... hmmm...
<jero> how do i reinstall ubuntu over an already partitioned ubuntu?
<protocol2> batte, to make my windows key a terminal key?
<paradizelost> arno: is there a reason you are using player instead of server or workstation?
<batte> yes
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> jero: just reformat and reuse the partitions or repartition the harddrive if you want
<NoUse> jero two people have told you, just format the parition ubuntu is on when the installer asks
<stickys> I was trying to find a ubuntu_ppc.  is there one? I have a powerbook pismo X question
<ron_o> rendo, did you say you are on a LAN?
<paradizelost> arno: i can't really help you with the version in the repo's because they don't have all the tools
<Steve^> paradizelost, it seems so, how can I have a non-global one?  Is there a howto for this (I couldn't find it)?
<ron_o> or are you directly connected to the printer.
<protocol2> i went to system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<jero> ok
<jero> thanks sorry didnt see it
<protocol2> then specified it there
<arno> paradizelost ; what's workstation?
<drfoomod2> Steve^: did you see my response?
<arno> is it free??
<arno> paradizelost is it free?
<drfoomod2> Steve^: create ~/public_html
<paradizelost> arno: workstation isn't free, server is
<protocol2> batte, you can even use key combos too its sweet
<Steve^> ah, thanks drfoomod2
<batte> protocol2: o yes :) I see
<drfoomod2> Steve^: by default, Apache maps /home/foo/public_html to http://localhost/~foo
<protocol2> yup
<arno> paradizelost how do i get server?
<rendo> I said in order to detect the printer I had to scan the lan, otherwise it wouldn't.  I'm running the livecd ron_o
<paradizelost> Steve^: the ~/public_html would be so that you can go to http://www.whatever.com/~name and get something idfferent than www.whatever.com
<paradizelost> arno: go to www.vmware.com and sign up
<arno> paradizelost will it work better?
<paradizelost> arno: yes
<perrupa> Hey Hey guys, I'm having some struggles getting a USB HD enclosure to work in Dapper. it shows up in nautilus but says "mount: only root can mount /dev/sdb1 on /media/sdb1"
<stickys> on first boot on my powerbook G3,  X does not come up, and I am left at the prompt.
<paradizelost> arno: you will need to remove vmware-player before you install though
<stickys> help
<ron_o> I'm sorry. I don't want to waste any more of your time. You can try CUPS directly using: http://localhost:631
<batte> perrupa: than go root and mount
<ron_o> I don't know what's wrong. :/
<Bassetts> dooglus??
<perrupa> I've tried mounting using sudo, but little to no luck
<dooglus> Bassetts: ??
<batte> perrupa: terminal -> su -> rootpass -> mount /dev/sdb1
<Bassetts> [17:28]  <Bassetts> dooglus: mv: cannot stat `authorized_keys/id_rsa.pub': Permission denied
<rendo> Not really wasting my time ron_o
<NoUse> batte root is disabled in ubuntu
<ron_o> if I don't know what else to do I would. :)
<jero> anyone seen this problem before? i installed the nvidia legacy drivers as the wiki said (my card is on the list) and when i rebooted X wouldnt start because it said no device found
<dooglus> Bassetts: 18:30 <dooglus> you need to run step 1 before step 3...
<dooglus> 18:30 <dooglus> that's why the "mv" error happened
<Miles_Prower> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd, EXCELLENT help. Now all i got to do is figure out why sound wont work.
<batte> NoUse: aaah didnt knew that
<mauricemoss> did anyone get hardware based raid working???
<rendo> I'm doing this for my mother in law until her new harddrive comes in since her other one blew.  Forcing her to use a livecd since that's the only thing that will work as an OS :/
<paradizelost> NoUse: not disabled, you just need to use sudo
<Bassetts> dooglus: i did
<dooglus> Bassetts: didn't you see the private messages?
<Bassetts> dooglus: no
<NoUse> paradizelost which means the root user is disabled :-) sudo just gives you the access
<dooglus> Bassetts: can you pastebin "ls -alR ~/.ssh" again please?
<ron_o> rendo, if it's only temporary you can try other live cds to see if they work better right from the starr.
<ron_o> start*
<stickys> on first boot on my powerbook G3,  X does not come up, and I am left at the prompt.
<paradizelost> NoUse: or you can sudo su -, then passwd
<paradizelost> :D
<ron_o> But my experience is everyone has its faults.
<NoUse> paradizelost I know
<Miles_Prower> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd, When setting up ubuntu, i noticed many error messages when it was setting up Gstreamer. is that what i'd reconfigure next?
<paradizelost> NoUse: maybe he did that
<rendo> ron_o It works for what she needs, except the printer. :P
<perrupa> batte: I can't seem to su possibly cause it's Ubuntu, doesn't it disable root by default?
<NoUse> paradizelost the command he gave wasn't going to work, he said to use su by itself, thats why I said that
<batte> perrupa: yes su is disabled
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> Miles_Prower: i would assume so , but i havent done it myself , cant really help you with sound ,
<dooglus> perrupa: root isn't disabled, it's just that root's password is locked.
<batte> they just told me
<paradizelost> NoUse: but if he had set a root password, i t would work
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> Miles_Prower: im new to linux myself
<rendo> I'd love to install ubuntu for her and let her use it over windows. :P
<NoUse> paradizelost you really want to win this argument don't you?
<mukund> sladen: around?
<paradizelost> NoUse: bantering semantics
<paradizelost> :P
<_chris__> paradizelost theres so much now to the glxinfo
<Miles_Prower> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd, Thanks anyways.. my Gnome looked horrible with the LCD stretch effect.
<rendo> But she only started usijng computers again 8 months ago and is used to windows. :/
<paradizelost> _chris__: yep'
<sladen> mukund: yup
<_chris__> so its working now ? :)
<perrupa> I guess the fact that this HD is ntfs isn't helping anything either :|
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> Miles_Prower: no problem
<nf4> i figured out how to get all the resilutions the same but for some reson it changed the resilution of my bios readout the part that is befor the os even loads i can seem to find any documintation on that
<paradizelost> _chris__: run glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<dooglus> Bassetts: I don't see any of your private messages other than the pastebin URLs
<nf4> the letters are huge
<NoUse> perrupa you realized you'll only be able to read from it right?
<mukund> sladen: (sorry this may be a bit offtopic) are there any employment opportunities for a C/GTK coder who's good at linux at ubuntu?
<Bassetts> dooglus: i have only send pastebin URLs
<perrupa> yeah, I'm aware of that
<perrupa> but it's got all my mp3s and videos on it
<cytrak> I found openvpn on the packages.ubuntu.com site but apt-get can't find it
<mukund> sladen: there are some positions on the /employment page, but not any for C programmers
<NoUse> !info openvpn
<ubotu> openvpn: Virtual Private Network daemon. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.0.6-1 (dapper), package size 310 kB, installed size 940 kB
<dooglus> Bassetts: ok.  so run steps 1 through 7 again.  it looks like step 1 was mistyped before
<paradizelost> _chris__: that should tell you what fps your getting, anything under 1000 is an older card usually., my geforce go 6800 gets 11,000
<NoUse> cytrak its in univerise
<paradizelost> fps
<NoUse> !tell cytrak about repos
<batte> whats best to use ... fat32 or fat16
<_chris__> bash: run: command not found
<paradizelost> batte: fat32
<perrupa> NoUse: any ideas though? it automounted no problem when I was using breezy but it won't work in dapper :|
<paradizelost> _chris__: glxgears
<paradizelost> ?
<Bassetts> dooglus: i havent seen 7 steps :S
<jenda> how does one make a menu entry through the command line?
<cytrak> just found that out , changing sources.list
<NoUse> perrupa is the device listed in /etc/fstab
<paradizelost> glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<dooglus> Bassetts: you don't see my private messages?
<paradizelost> should work
<_chris__> its good paradizelost
<jenda> (gnome menu enrtry)
<_chris__> ha its a stupid gear thing
<Bassetts> dooglus: no
<_chris__> can i close it?
<Bassetts> dooglus: your nick registered, you have to be register and idented to send pms i think
<perrupa> NoUse: yeah it is
<sladen> mukund: okay, are you thinking of applying for some of them?
<perrupa> NoUse: Same params as my sda which mounts perfectly
<NoUse> perrupa you add user, to the options columb
<paradizelost> _chris__: yes.
<paradizelost> _chris__: just ctrl+C
<_chris__> yup :)
<mukund> sladen: i have done basic programming in python (sorting my mails, etc.) but am really a C guy..
<_chris__> paradizelost thanks so much for all the help :)
<_chris__> your a lifesavor!
<perrupa> Where would that be ?
<perrupa> /dev/sdb1       /media/sdb1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<sladen> mukund: there's certainly need for that, most of the core packages are written in C.  fresh stuff tends to be done in pythong
<mukund> sladen: i looked at bzr's sources yesterday and didn't think it'd be right for me
<mukund> oh
<jero> is there a problem with the nvidia legacy drivers that anyone knows about?
<NoUse> perrupa the columns are listed at the top of the file, but its the section with defaults,nls=...
<mukund> sladen: can i send my resume some place so the right people can see it?
<amarokker> Hi, when I export PNG graphics from inkscape to pdf, they have these white backgrounds-
<sladen> mukund: the best way is to get into working on some projects, and then look at getting hired based on your contributions
<amarokker> is there a way to get round this?
<mukund> hmm
<sladen> mukund: yes, you can send it to  hr@canonical.com  and if you're in London, it's certainly worth doing that
<mukund> i'm in london :)
<MenZa> I wish I was :(
<SeanTater> how might one open a .deb to see what's inside
<Frem> In kernel panics, is it usual to have an "unknown_bootoption" thing at the end? I don't know very much about this, but it looks like my kernel is being reloaded and crashing every time I try to connect to a wifi network.
<TLE> Does saefish include the ability to control where a certain kind of window is opened ?
<TLE> soory sawfish
<TLE> sorry, I just keep typing like shit
<mukund> sladen: who shall i address it to?
<perrupa> ok done
<paradizelost> well, all, i gotta take off, i'll cya l8r
<NoUse> SeanTater I think you can open it with archive maanager
<jero> can you resize windows partitions also during install?
<perrupa> NoUse: Ok, now just log off and back on
<perrupa> ?
<SeanTater> NoUse: thx
<neotard> SeanTater:  doesn't hurt to read "man dpkg", but the contents list is done by "dpkg -c <filename"
<NoUse> perrupa umount and remount
<sladen> mukund: probably Jane Silber, I'm think it's intentionally anonymous :)
<NoUse> perrupa I think you should just be able to click on the icon now
<smahoney> Hey all, anybody have any experience with weird freezes when renderaccel is set to true (and feel like helping me out)?
<_chris__> http://69.37.33.242/CrossOver-Office-Pro-5.0.sh.zip is that working?
<perrupa> NoUse: I get this now - You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "externalhd".
<nf4> i think that it is odd that it changed the resilution of when the bios is loading
<tab_> hello, i have a problm. my computer has ati radeon 9600 video card, i have the driver package, but the automatic installation doesnt ork
<nf4> i couldnt find any documention on that
<tab_> *work
<_chris__> somehow my apache doesn't work for people outuside my network?
<mukund> sladen: :) i read somewhere that it's good manners to use the name of the hiring manager if available, that's why i asked.. will send email off now
<NoUse> perrupa add umask=0000 to the options
<neotard> tab_:  did you follow the howto on the ubuntu wiki?
<jero> How do i enable rub if i install ubuntu first then install windows
<neotard> tab_:  if you did.. after installation/configuration, did you restart? :)
<jero> grub*
<perrupa> NoUse: Done, still the same  - You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "externalhd".
<NoUse> perrupa umount then clck on it
<perrupa> umount: /media/sdb1 is not mounted (according to mtab)
<perrupa> I'm not too familiar with umount though so I could be typing it wrong
<eXCeSS> sup
<neotard> anyone know how I might go about recording skype?
<NoUse> perrupa just 'umount /mount/point'
<perrupa> umount /media/sdb1 gave me that error
<neotard> perrupa:  if it says it's not mounted there, it's not mounted :)
<jorgp> lol, when banshee imports music dir it grinds the rest of the machine to a halt
<neotard> perrupa:  type "mount" and you'll get a list of the current mounts
<NoUse> perrupa 'mount /media/sdb1 && ls -ld /media/*' what are the permissions on sdb1
<perrupa> NoUse: I just got it working man
<nf4> i have tried every thing that the resilution wiki said and i cant get it to change the resilution until it gets to the login screen any thing befor that is super large
<NoUse> perrupa what did you do?
<perrupa> right before those last two messages
<perrupa> I forgot that when I went to a forum to try and find solutions I had mounted it to /media/extetrnalhd
<NoUse> perrupa ah
<perrupa> so I umounted that and I was off to the races :D
<perrupa> will it mount properly on reboot?
<green_il> hey, anyone know who the events coordinator for you guys is?
<NoUse> perrupa should
<perrupa> Thanks a ton man
<nf4> i dont even understand how the bios resilution can even get changed by the os
<_chris__> DBO why is my apache2 wont be public?
<perrupa> this is why I think I'll be switching over to Linux full time, guys like you :D
<_chris__> it stoped after i restarted
<Shadowhand> anyone have a real, working solution to the latest wine/WoW bug?
<batte> _chris__:  did u alter the apache config file?
<_chris__> batte what do you mean?
<NoUse> Shadowhand aside from the fix thats in the wiki?
<Shadowhand> NoUse, hmm, lemme check that real quick
<NoUse> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<batte> _chris__: the apache server has a file (dont know name) where u can set variables ...
<_chris__> DBO we need you!
<batte> _chris__:  standard it only broadcasts to localhost
<jero> is there a way to resize your ubuntu partition after it is installed?
<_chris__> ok hold on i am thinking
<nf4> did you try gparted ?
* batte thinks _chris__ is hurting himself
<nf4> gparted is the gnome partitioning tool
<neotard> batte:  actually, by default apache2 attaches to any IP listening publicly on port 80
<_chris__> batte i am in pain lol i hate doing things on my own but i think i know what to do
<cytrak> is it possible to install apt and dpkg on a debian system that does not have any developer tools ?
<neotard> _chris__:  all apache configurations by default in /etc/apache2, site configurations are in /etc/apache2/sites-avaiable, and enabled sites are in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<batte> neotard: and ist that localhost? :s im not that good at that stuff but it was in my case
<Jack-Ho> hey, did a few days ago were a "big" update, i mean somting like 70~ okgs?
<Jack-Ho> pkgs*
<_chris__> neotard i changed my location /home/www
<neotard> batte:  well sure, localhost will work as will your public ip.  localhost is an alias to 127.0.0.1
<neotard> _chris__:  ok, so what's going on then?
<pizux> hello is there a way under ubuntu to burn .mdf .mds files?
<_chris__> well u try going here this website
<mwe> cytrak: any debian system has those tools installed or it can't install anything
<_chris__> hold on
<downtownsquirrel> cd german
<graham> guys has anyone a fasttrack client running
<batte> neotard: i just changed 127.0.0.1 to *
<Shadowhand> NoUse, yah, nothing there i haven't tried
<mwe> pizux: I think k3b does
<downtownsquirrel> i've got a qustion: why can't i install xawtv using apt-get @ buntu ?
<_chris__> http://69.37.33.242/CrossOver-Office-Pro-5.0.sh.zip
<Shadowhand> NoUse, this issue is directly linked to WoW patch 1.11
<_chris__> does it work?
<Frem> Every time I connect to a wifi network with my Arthos card, I get a kernel panic. This has been happening off and on since flight 7. Is this a known problem with the Arthos driver?
<batte> downtownsquirrel: u can find xawtv in the install/ remove programm
<neotard> _chris__:  sure, what's the issue though?
<_chris__> it works neotard?
<neotard> _chris__:  it wants to download, I'm not going to download it though :)
<mwe> downtownsquirrel: if you enable universe you can
<_chris__> neotard thank you :)
<_chris__> it works yippie!
<downtownsquirrel> batte: thank you really very much =)
<_chris__> neotard your a genious!
<mwe> !tell downtownsquirrel about universe
<batte> mwe tell us all :)
<graham> does anybody know if there are fasttrack-gift packages for ubuntu? - please
<garryF> What is xawtv?
<mwe> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto and !easysource
<stickys> I was away, sorry
<stickys> anyone
<mwe> !info xawtv
<stickys> on first boot on my powerbook G3,  X does not come up, and I am left at the prompt.
<ubotu> xawtv: X11 TV application. In repository universe, is extra. Version 3.94-1.0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 219 kB, installed size 712 kB
<tab_> how i start package reconfiguration tool (i have finnish ubuntu, dont kvow what program it is)
<graham> ta
<tab_> *know
<Rarj> I cannot play mp3, movies or 3gp files on totem. Can anyone help ?
<downtownsquirrel> mwe: wtf is unierse ?
<neotard> tvtime > xawtv :D
<downtownsquirrel> *universe
<mwe> downtownsquirrel: read
<voraistos> stickys: lucky boy ;)
<mukund> sladen: sent; thank you for the tip :)
<mwe> downtownsquirrel: see what ubotu said to you
<batte> downtownsquirrel: IMHO i think tvtime is a better programm
<voraistos> stickys: what does the system tell you ?
<neotard> batte:  installed tvtime last night and loving it myself.
<downtownsquirrel> ok i enabled the universe repository =)
<stickys> nothing
<voraistos> when you "startx" for example.
<MisterN> tvtime is the only tv program i could deal with ever
<stickys> it just comes up at the prompt
<neotard> on the plus side, tvtime doesn't screw over your x session if you use the proprietary ati driver :)
<downtownsquirrel> ...now installing "tv time"
<mwe> downtownsquirrel: good now update and install xawtv
<Rarj> I cannot play mp3, movies or 3gp files on totem. Can anyone help ?
<stickys> I remember before when I intalled fedora
<mwe> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<graham> mp3 needed?
<stickys> I changed some settings in the xorg.conf file
<pizux> <mwe> how to?
<graham> seach for ubuntu restricted howto
<voraistos> stickys. when at the prompt, type in startx. It will tell you something.
<graham> u get that rarj
<stickys> I will try
<Rarj> cant play them. missing codecs
<Rarj> graham, yes
<sladen> mukund: good luck
<rpedro> !restricted
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<graham> yeah - search for ubunut restricted formats howto on google
<voraistos> stickys. it is certainly a graphic driver problem, so it shouldnt be big deal.
<garryF> !info easybuntu
<ubotu> Package easybuntu does not exist in dapper
<stickys> no screens found
<garryF> LOL, I just used it the other day.
<mwe> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<tab_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RadeonDriverHowto?highlight=%28install%29%7C%28driver%29%7C%28ati%29 , i dont get the command sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg work
<Rarj> thanks
<stickys> XIO: fatal error 104 (connection reset by peer) on X server "0:0"
<graham> no prob
<garryF> Pretty poor info on it. It installs video drivers, codecs and other commonly needed apps at your choice.
<mwe> garryF: but there is no easyubuntu package that's why it says so
<stickys> screens found but none have a usable conguration.
<garryF> yeah, teach me not to start out on this channel before I start breathing in the morning.
<stickys> failed to open frame buffer device
<tab_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RadeonDriverHowto?highlight=%28install%29%7C%28driver%29%7C%28ati%29 , i dont get the command sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg wor
<rpedro> stickys: you using Xgl?
<Sealteam> anybody here of libgd
<Sealteam> hear of
<tab_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RadeonDriverHowto?highlight=%28install%29%7C%28driver%29%7C%28ati%29 , i dont get the command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" wor
<tab_> k
<voraistos> stickys. this is graphic card issue. I am quite sure it is not recognised properly, so X cant start at all. the problem is i am no mac user at all.
<rckyhillsd> Hey guys...I've got a quick question.  I need to install Ubuntu 6.06.  Is there an install option that'll let me skip the live CD option, and just go straight to the installer program like in older versions of Ubuntu?
<Sealteam> im trying to install bugzilla and perl needs libgd
<Hotdog003> rckyhillsd: Use the alternate install CD iso.
<Hotdog003> Worked for me
<Sealteam> tried apt-get nothing
<rckyhillsd> k, I'll start downloading that...thanks a ton Hotdog003 :)
<Sealteam> have good repository list
<garryF> Alternate cd is far better, far mor flexible
<Hotdog003> No prob
<stickys> its cool, I remember something about the horizontal and vertical numbers
<Hotdog003> rckyhillsd: IIf you don't mind sacrificing a pretty GUI but just want to get it on the hard drive, then alternate is for you.
<rpedro> stickys: try first setting a lower resolution like 1024x768
<s0nix> Hi, im searching someone who can help me to install my modem 56k Conexant on my Laptop Inspiron 9400. I have tryed the tutorial on the wiki a lot of time. but no sucess.
<voraistos> stickys. u have to search google about your graphic card to know which driver you need to use. a guy had a problem lik that on a mac before, even vga couldnt work.
<rckyhillsd> yeah, I don't need no stinkin GUIs ;)
<Hotdog003> Cool then.
<jahshua> hello peeps can someone please tell me where Synaptic is located under the menu on Gnome?
<rpedro> stickys: and leave h+v sync nunmbers commented out
<garryF> Er a pretty Installition Gui.
<Hotdog003> jahshua: System > Preferences
<Hotdog003> or System > Adminstration
<Hotdog003> Forget which
<stickys> rpedro I will try
<tab_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RadeonDriverHowto?highlight=%28install%29%7C%28driver%29%7C%28ati%29 , i dont get the command sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg work, it complains that command dpkg-reconfigure doesnt exist, any ideas how to solve this?
<jahshua> ok thanks
<kbukhari> hello
* voraistos wonders why he had like a 30 seconds lag ?!
<kbukhari> i want to install kde on ubuntu
<tab_> how i see my ubuntu version
<kbukhari> how can i ?
<Hotdog003> Kubuntu
<voraistos> kubuntu
<kbukhari> no
<kbukhari> i dont wana go for kubuntu'
<dooglus> kbukhari: install the "kubuntu-desktop" package
<voraistos> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<perrupa> Any one got any advices or sources of info on how to get compiz running as stable as possible? I had it running but it would crash on alt tabs or when I loaded Kopete etc.. :|
<garryF> You will be able to switch between gnome or kde as default
<itzbuddman> hello  i just installed the linux my first time ever i like it so far  but having problems installing programs  like aim and real player  can some-1 help me
<kbukhari> it say
<voraistos> kubuntu is ubuntu with kde
<kbukhari> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<voraistos> ?
<Hotdog003> itzbuddman: You can't install real player, that's for windows only
<tab_> how i see my ubuntu version ?
<dooglus> Hotdog003: oh stop it :)
<Hotdog003> itzbuddman: Linux is COMPLETELY different
<garryF> on command line uname -r
<batte> itzbuddman: aim /// i think its almost the same as Gaim
<Hotdog003> itzbuddman: For aim, try gAIM, for real player try rythimbox
<itzbuddman> they have a linux version
<garryF> oooper, er about ubuntu under system
<BrownMan> does anyone here use the RSS gnome panel applet?
<kbukhari> dooglus: in run this command but i says E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<voraistos> i take a look
<batte> gAIM -> aim
<neutrinomass> Hotdog003: It's not windows only ...
<dooglus> kbukhari: which command
<Hotdog003> Oh?
<garryF> Nothing like clumsy fingers to make me look like a tard.
<neutrinomass> Hotdog003: I think it's in multiverse ...
<Hotdog003> ... really?
<Hotdog003> Real player?
<kbukhari> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<kbukhari> * TLE has quit ("Lost terminal")
<dooglus> !info realplayer
<ubotu> realplayer: Real Player (installer). In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 8.0.11 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 208 kB
<Dragoonz> hello everyone one
<Hotdog003> WTF?!
<Hotdog003> Lol
<Hotdog003> nice
<Sealteam> anyone have the ultimate repository list for dapper?
<dooglus> !info kubuntu-desktop
<neutrinomass> So yeah it exists, but I'd rather not use it :)
<voraistos> kbukhari: make sure your computer is connected to the network ;)
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop: Kubuntu desktop system. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.85 (dapper), package size 11 kB, installed size 40 kB
<neutrinomass> Hotdog003: Yeah I know, took me by surprise as well ;)
<kbukhari> u can use wine for intalling realplaer or use its free version for linux
<itzbuddman> im able to download  but having problems installing
<kbukhari> yes
<Dragoonz> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop: Kubuntu desktop system. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.85 (dapper), package size 11 kB, installed size 40 kB
<kbukhari> it is connected with network
<dooglus> kbukhari: you didn't make a typing error?  kubuntu-desktop is the package's name
<rpedro> !realplayer
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<voraistos> kbukhari: u gat problem with your repos
<armenb> hi
<kbukhari> hmmm
<kbukhari> how can i solve it
<Hotdog003> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 8578 kB, installed size 40460 kB
<armenb> i'm having a clock drift problem since switching to ubuntu breezy.
<voraistos> kubuntu-desktop exists, it is on my list right now ;)
<armenb> my clock (using 2.6 kernel) is too fast, by several minutes a day. this didnt happen when i ran 2.4 and debian.
<armenb> any ideas for a quick fix?
<garryF> You mean its not the year 3099?
<rpedro> !tell kbukhari about repositories
<garryF> some sort of linuc clock syncing program. No clue about which one.
<voraistos> kbukhari: take a look in synaptic
<kbukhari> how can i ser
<Hotdog003> armenb: There's a way to fix that somewhere... I'll go look it up in my evil linux book, I think it's something like "rtc2hwc", not sure- program syncs its real-time clock to the hardware clock
<kbukhari> how can i check these reps
<armenb> what i'm really wondering if there's some kernel option that's not turned on in linux kernel that's causing my clock to be really fast.
<voraistos> kbukhari: search for kubuntu, it should be there. otherwise i wonder if you are not still using hoary ;)
<voraistos> (not up to date system :) )
<mrDaniel> in ubuntu it is very easily to create a new connection to a server: you have just to click on 'Places->connection to server...'. But: how i can delete a connection-icon under places?
<Dragoonz> will kubuntu-desktop run under LTSP?
<tragek> It's been a while since I'e used linux. I left because I couldn't get the ACPI support I needed (which FreeBSD provided flawlessly). I'm interested in trying it out again, but does anyone know what kind of progress has been made in ACPI since hoary?
<voraistos> tragek: perfect
<kbukhari> ok
<Cerealz> can anyone help? i installed th fglrx drivers.. but now when i fullscreen video (totem,vlc..) the video gets all pixel and bad quality... and if i change back to ati driver(on xorg.congf) it gets fine..
<rpedro> mrDaniel: open a nautilus window and choose Bookmarks >> Edit bookmarks
<kbukhari> but i am not on fat link right now
<kbukhari> :(
<mrDaniel> @tragek: in internet you will find a lot pages about acpi+ubuntu
<kbukhari> i am on 3 KB link
<tragek> voraistos: Worth a try then?
<kbukhari> i cant download packages on 100nds of MB
<voraistos> yea.
<kbukhari> :)
<voraistos> :)
<mrDaniel> you need: intel ALS compiler, flex-package, bison-package and so on
<mrDaniel> important: the intel ASL compiler in the ubuntu-repository ist to old (2005_06_12)
<voraistos> tragek: the standard install CD for ubuntu is a live CD, just try, ACPI should work
<mrDaniel> you need the newer version from the intel-web-page
<kbukhari> ok
<Cntryboy> anyone know of a good multi picture renamer?
<kbukhari> dig
<mrDaniel> @voraistor: why acpi should work?
<tragek> mmk. I have a couple old hoary shipits sitting around; can just apt-get dist-upgrade straight to dapper, or am I gonna run into a crap load of dependency issues?
<mrDaniel> if the dsdt-table under acpi is broken, you will have to fix it
<Hotdog003> armenb: (from "How Linux Works") PC hardware has a battery-backed "real time" clock. It's not the greatest clock in the world, but it's better than nothing. The kernel usually sets its time based on this clock at boot time, and you can reset the system clock to the current hardware time with the command 'hwclock'.
<voraistos> tragek: nope, but fresh install is better i think
<dooglus> tragek: you're supposed to go one step at a time:  hoary -> breezy -> dapper
<kbukhari> and wht min amount of ram and system need by ubuntu 5.4
<dooglus> voraistos: upgrading hoary -> dapper isn't a supported operation
<itzbuddman> can some-1 private me  so i can get help installing programs   please\
<Sealteam> when you install kubuntu-desktop, does it append to or overwrite?
<voraistos> dooglus: i never tried that ;)
<Cntryboy> anyone?
<tragek> mrDaniel: I've had it work 100% perfectly under FreeBSD, which in my mind says my DSDT is fine. (I've also previously disassembled it, and it was fine, only one warning)
<dooglus> voraistos: me either, but I read about it
<fali> hello, i've got troubles with the sensor applet. it doesn't update the values... what can i do?
<mrDaniel> @rpedro: bookmaks doesn't help, but thank you for your help anyway
<dooglus> Sealteam: it just installs a bunch of packages.  doesn't uninstall anything.  you'll end up with a choice between GNOME and KDE
<Cntryboy> anyone know of a good multi picture renamer?
<tragek> alright, so consensus is to just try a clean dapper install.
<rpedro> mrDaniel: yes just checked now, it doesn't , sorry :-/
<voraistos> kbukhari: hmmm... tell us about your machine. linux doesnt eat toomuch ressources, but... 8megs might not be enough
<mrDaniel> @tragek: than you are lucky: my dsdt 16 errors and 8 warnings, thank you microsoft compiler :(
<rpedro> mrDaniel: I think you can just right click on the launcher on desktop and choose 'unmount'
<garryF> Yes, the fingers, you click on a picture file, choose rename, rename picture, go onto next picture.
<kbukhari> ok
<mrDaniel> but after my fix 0 errors and 2 warnings
<kbukhari> i hav IBM 300PL
<kbukhari> with 128 ram
<pi1l> hello, my system hangs up periodicaly when using nvidia driver.. does anybody know how to fix it?
<webguy> how do i run a php script from the command line?
<Hotdog003> php script.php
<kbukhari> IBM personal computer 300PL
<garryF> IE, there is no program that can guess what you want to rename a picture to.
<voraistos> kbukhari: no need to worry then ;)
<voraistos> kbukhari: processor ?
<tragek> mrDaniel: Thank god for a decent IBM. I've only had one problem with this machine, and that is that the battery blows. And ACPI sleep doesn't seem to be as low powered as I'm used to. But, other than that, I've yet to have a problem with a working ACPI implementation
<kbukhari> 300
<kbukhari> 300 Mhz
<kbukhari> it was running win98
<webguy> Hotdog003: php: command not found
<sneex> any one here use DFSBuild ???
<kbukhari> :D
<voraistos> kbukhari: yeah, that will work
<kbukhari> it is working
<voraistos> kbukhari: dont forget to recompile everything ;)
<jrattner1> ACPI on linux blows...
<kbukhari> but for that i have to upgrade ram
<kbukhari> win98 was on 32 MB
<kbukhari> and now i hav 128
<Cntryboy> I want to rename all pictures in one directory with a click of a button with names like 001-9999 ect.. So i need a multi picture renamer. Does anyone know of a good one?
<voraistos> kbukhari: so... whats your problem ?
<webguy> Hotdog003: ??? any ideas?
<Hotdog003> webguy: Is php installed?
<tragek> jrattnerl: That's just induces loads of confidence.
<mrDaniel> @rpedro: this wokrs, thank you
<mrDaniel> but: is this the only way?
<el_barto> hi
<webguy> php is installed to work via apache but i don't know if it is installed to work from teh commandline Hotdog003
<webguy> any way to figure that out
<Cntryboy> love it when I'm ignored lol
<voraistos> kbukhari: or maybe youre just happy to have a nice system now ;)
<kbukhari> i want to install KDE
<kbukhari> i am happy with KDE
<Hotdog003> webguy: Where did you install php? CD into that folder and then do ./php /path/to/script.php
<Hotdog003> webguy: That should work
<kbukhari> in my office and notbook i am using linux from last 2 years
<voraistos> ooops... yea sorry i forgot about that kbukhari
<garryF> I think its not an ignore, but the fact that such a program probably doesn't exist.
<webguy> i'll try
<Hotdog003> Ok
<kbukhari> but with KDE
<B_166-ER-X> i need help , could someone explain me whats my problem ? i get this error when trying to burn a DVD with k3b , http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16199
<kbukhari> i hate this fac
<kbukhari> i mean GNOM
<mrDaniel> the point is: i have deactivated the icons on my gnome (config-editor apps>nautilus->desktop->volumes_invisible=no)
<kbukhari> it suck me
<shackan> gnome-panel died, fails to be restarted, how do I log off without using the menu ?
<voraistos> ooops... so did you check your synaptic ?
<kbukhari> !sucks
<ubotu> I know nothing about sucks
<voraistos> lol
<Hotdog003> kbukhari: The only way to get KDE is to install the package kde-desktop
<webguy> Hotdog003: i installed the lamp version of ubuntu and under /etc/php5 i only see apache2
<dooglus> shackan: "pkill gnome-session" should do it I think
<kbukhari> ok
<gnomefreak> Hotdog003: kubuntu-desktop also
<kbukhari> from where
<Cerealz> can anyone help? i installed th fglrx drivers.. but now when i fullscreen video (totem,vlc..) the video gets all pixel and bad quality... and if i change back to ati driver(on xorg.congf) it gets fine..
<kbukhari> can i download
<rpedro> mrDaniel: I don't know, i usually just use gftp for ftp and a terminal for samba shares , though thats just me , there are probabbly better apps
<kbukhari> i will download it from office
<voraistos> kbukhari: did you apt-get update ?
<Netcad> how would I search a directory that has 42+ txt files to see if the first line starts with 'backup' and if its the case move this file to another directory?
<kbukhari> i have 16M link tehre
<kbukhari> no
<Cntryboy> I want to rename all pictures in one directory with a click of a button with names like 001-9999 ect.. So i need a multi picture renamer. Does anyone know of a good one?
<Hotdog003> webguy: Hmm... I'm sure that there are lots of people smarter then me, but you might have to install PHP from php.net to another directory to run it from the command line., LAMP might not include the PHP executable...
<garryF> Cerealz:  Only guess I have is that when you install it it goes to the lowest resolution. You need to run something like fixres
<kbukhari> i am using slackware
<mrDaniel> @rpedro: i think you are right, there are better programs, but i think this is just a comfortable way under ubuntu
<tragek> Cerealz: I know nothing about fglrx specifically, but, one thing I can suggest is check out your xorg logs. (in /var/log)
<voraistos> kbukhari: do it, you need to see the package
<gnomefreak> kbukhari: than join #slackware
<kbukhari> but on this system i installed ubuntu
<Sealteam> what is open office package listed as in apt-get?
<B_166-ER-X> any help would be appreciated ? k3b error ... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16199
<dooglus> Netcad: ls | while read x; do head -1 "$x" | grep -q '^backup' && mv "$x" another-dir/; done
<kbukhari> :D
<sneex> Cntryboy, use perl
<kbukhari> ok things are clear
<Cerealz> ok..tks..i'll try that
<kbukhari> i have to re intall this system for with slackware ?
<fali> Anyone any idea? My Sensors Applet doesn't update it's values (/proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature shows newer temperature). Remove and add it again updates the values, but only once, then it keeps its values again...
<garryF> SlackBuntu?
<voraistos> kbukhari: are you crasy ?
<pc22> how do i install xubuntu using xubuntu livecd but text based my celeron wont accpet graphic?
<gnomefreak> pc22: you need the alternate cd
<kbukhari> no
<kbukhari> but seems to b
<Cntryboy> sneex I want something that I can easily use..
<kbukhari> :p
<gnomefreak> kbukhari: do you need help with ubuntu?
<Cntryboy> something I install and load up program type
<pc22> i cant use my xubuntu live?
<kbukhari> yes
<gnomefreak> what is the issue?
<kbukhari> i want kde
<kbukhari> not gnome
<gnomefreak> pc22: not unless you have graphics
<voraistos> kbukhari: did you sudo before apt ?
<kbukhari> so tell me from where i ge its packages
<gnomefreak> kbukhari: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<kbukhari> yes
<gnomefreak> kbukhari: its in universe repo
<voraistos> gnomefreak: i told him, but didnt work
<B_166-ER-X> gnomefreak,  , i have this error while trying to burn to dvd with k3b, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16199, (I/O error)
<Hotdog003> kbukhari: YOu know how to edit your repositories?
<gnomefreak> voraistos: he needs universe
<B_166-ER-X> any help would be very appreciate
<kbukhari>  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<B_166-ER-X> d
<kbukhari> Password:
<kbukhari> Reading package lists... Done
<kbukhari> Building dependency tree... Done
<kbukhari> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<Hotdog003> You'll need to do that to get KDE
<gnomefreak> kbukhari: dont paste in here
<voraistos> gnomefreak: no, i have ubuntu and its in main
<kbukhari> ok
<gnomefreak> voraistos: its in universe
<gnomefreak> !info kubuntu-desktop
<rpedro> mrDaniel: what type of server you trying to connect to?
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop: Kubuntu desktop system. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.85 (dapper), package size 11 kB, installed size 40 kB
<kbukhari> how can i edit reps
<kbukhari> tell me
<gnomefreak> oh crap did it move?
<Sealteam> are the programs listed init.d the ones that start when ubuntu boots?
<sinthoras> hello
<gnomefreak> !repos > kbukhari
<Hotdog003> kbukhari: Go into system > administration > packages (or system > preferences > packages, I forget which)
<voraistos> gnomefreak: i think it depends which server/repos you are using
<Hotdog003> etc
<kbukhari> Hotdog003, how can i edit repos
<webguy> does anyone know what package to install to allow me to run php scripts from the command line?
<voraistos> gnomefreak: depending on countries
<gnomefreak> kbukhari: check your pm
<kbukhari> ok
<Slyboots> Damn it, this is driving me *nuts*
<gnomefreak> voraistos: it shouldnt
<kbukhari> ok
<kbukhari> bye bye
<SVisor> MarcN: ty! got fglrx working (default setup). Still some artifacts, like login screen on wrong display (solved by turning on auto login).
<Hotdog003> Bye, kb!
<rpedro> mrDaniel: for ftp and samba shares you can just a 'Network Servers' window, or you can type the correct protocol, and then create bookmarks for nautilus
<kbukhari> i think i should move on slackware
<kbukhari> ok bye bye
<rpedro> mrDaniel: I just tried now, and that seems like the most straight forward way for using nautilus for this
<voraistos> gnomefreak: yes and no. repositories are always diferent for some reason. i had trouble because of tht and couldnt understand
<SVisor> MarcN: And some screensavers cause corruption (seems to init/use only part of second screen)
<Slyboots> Keeps blanking the screen out for no reaking reason
<voraistos> gnomefreak: damn we just lost a "client"
<gnomefreak> nope
<gnomefreak> voraistos: you didnt lose him
<Cntryboy> how can I access bulk rename?
<Cntryboy> im in add/remove now and it shows it
<voraistos> gnomefreak: well, he is back on slackware
<Cntryboy> how can i start it up?
* gnomefreak strong feeling a troll
<nigue> is anybody active?
<garryF> I find it difficult to encounter someone who is told how to install kde over and over, who then refuses and then says they are going to slackware and still think they are here for anything but to troll
<randomguy> hey my friend is having trouble with installing java for firefox
<gnomefreak> thats why im sitting here watching
<bilange> Hi. Does anyone have some detailed documentation about ubuntu (or linux) network routing? Im looking most specificly for setup instructions
<nigue> hi
<voraistos> gnomefreak: at least he is not back to Windows
<kbukhari> quit
<garryF> Plus this hook gash on my lip makes me suspicious.
<randomguy> how do you install java for firefox, firefox is unable to auto install
<NoUse> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<voraistos> kbukhari: hey
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<voraistos> kbukhari: all you need is to work with you repos
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@toronto-HSE-ppp4057727.sympatico.ca]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Hotdog003> He's gone
<gnomefreak> voraistos: hes gone
<randomguy> but it is breezy
<nigue> i got xerox phaser 3122 and i'm having some trouble with administrator login through installation process
<Cntryboy> !bulk rename
<ubotu> I know nothing about bulk rename
<apokryphos> Cntryboy: use krename
<Cntryboy> !bulkrename
<ubotu> I know nothing about bulkrename
<Hotdog003> !terminal size
<apokryphos> Cntryboy: investigate with the bot in /msg
<ubotu> I know nothing about terminal size
<Cntryboy> what is krename?
<Hotdog003> Darn, that's *my* problem
<apokryphos> Hotdog003: you too :)
<NoUse> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots
<apokryphos> Cntryboy: /msg ubotu info krename
<SVisor> fgl_glxgears goves 800 FPS, is it good?
<nigue> could somebody help me?
<nigue> :)
<brandon> where could i go to report a problem with the new kernel?
<brandon> i mean officially?
<gnomefreak> brandon: launchpad
<SVisor> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<garryF> If you want help, we have a chance. :)
<apokryphos> brandon: /msg ubotu bug
<gnomefreak> brandon: is it a bug or an issue?
<nigue> !xerox install
<ubotu> I know nothing about xerox install
<nigue> lol
<nigue> :)
<sorcre> There seems to be a problem with my X configuration. Whenever I restart Ubuntu I get an X server error. I cp my old configuration file and then it works. For some reason I have to do this every time I reboot
<brandon> gnomefreak: i'm not sure
<brandon> gnomefreak: a kernel module is behaving incorrectly
<gnomefreak> brandon: what is the problem
<gnomefreak> brandon: one you built?
<brandon> gnomefreak: no
<gnomefreak> brandon: /msg ubotu bug
<nigue> does anyone have XEROX PHASER 3122?
<Cntryboy> krenamer isn't in my repos
<Jowi> sorcre: are you saying that your xorg.conf gets overwritten at each boot?
<brandon> gnomefreak: that's the way to do it through official channels?
<sorcre> Jowi: yes
<Cntryboy> can I just add the link manually just for krenamer instead of edit whole source.list and then update the whole thing?
<Hotdog003> nigue: Probably not...
<Cntryboy> I just want to edit one link and update it
<nigue> omg
<Hotdog003> !xerox phaser 3122
<ubotu> I know nothing about xerox phaser 3122
<gnomefreak> brandon: no that will give you the bug report page so you can report the bug
<Hotdog003> See?
<brandon> i see
<nigue> i'm shiftless with that
<gnomefreak> !hardware > Hotdog003
<Hotdog003> (nigue) :P
<nigue> that pissed me off
<nigue> :)
<gnomefreak> Hotdog003: oops i sent it to you sorry who was needing it?
<Hotdog003> [11:45]  <ubotu> gnomefreak wants you to know: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Hotdog003> Nigue
<gnomefreak> Hotdog003: ty
<nigue> does anybody have some xerox laser printer????
<Jowi> sorcre: that doesn't sound right. when you say the "old config", is the config from another computer or installation?
<Hotdog003> !hardware > nigue
<randomguy> does Konqueror ship with java installed?
<Frem> no
<nigue> i know that Xerox Phaser 3122 has support under ubuntu
<randomguy> is there a browser that ships with java applet instakked
<Frem> not in ubuntu
<nigue> i think so
<sorcre> Jowi: I installed nvidia-glx and it messed up my X configuration so I installed the Nvidia drivers by hand and it worked. Whenever I restart it overwrites the settings.
<sorcre> Jowi: luckily I copied the file before the first reboot.
<Jowi> nigue: what is the problem exactly? no connection, messy prints...?
<romulo> is cairo-glitz already in dapper?
<v3rt3x> I applied updated(except kernel) yesterday and now it is taking a really long time to log in via gdm. any ideas?
<sorcre> Jowi: actually, I think I know what is wrong...brb
<randomguy> can i have some help plz
<nigue> but i got driver
<jrib> ubotu: tell randomguy about java
<FeestBijtje> how do i search for 1 specified name
<Hotdog003> nigue: Can you print anything at all to the printer?
<Hotdog003> nigue: ... or was that the problem?
<romulo> FeestBijtje, name of?
<jrib> randomguy: I don't know of one that ships with it installed, but ubotu has sent you a link to isntructions for getting java
<Cntryboy> apokryphos how can I get krename?
<nigue> i'm getting only one problem through installation process
<Hotdog003> nigue: What's that?
<FeestBijtje> romulo i am searching for fotos.zip but when i do find / fotos.zip i get entire lists
<randomguy> ok i will work on it
<romulo> FeestBijtje, entire lists of?
<nigue> if i add printer
<FeestBijtje> /usr/share/gdesklets/Sensors/StarterBar/IconSet.pyo
<FeestBijtje> /usr/share/gdesklets/Sensors/StarterBar/__init__.pyo
<FeestBijtje> /usr/share/gdesklets/Sensors/StarterBar/FileWatcher.pyc
<FeestBijtje> /usr/share/gdesklets/Sensors/StarterBar/GConfWatcher.pyc
<FeestBijtje> /usr/share/gdesklets/Sensors/StarterBar/Icon.pyc
<FeestBijtje> /usr/share/gdesklets/Sensors/StarterBar/IconSet.pyc
<FeestBijtje> /usr/share/gdesklets/Sensors/StarterBar/__init__.pyc
<romulo> argh
<nigue> it shows administration login
<FeestBijtje> that cind of crap
<romulo> dont paste stuff like that
<nigue> where is root as login
<Hotdog003> nigue: Oh, you can't log in as root?
<romulo> well it isnt supposed to appear that way, do find /directory -name fotoz.zip
<romulo> fotos*
<Guard] [an> re
<romulo> FeestBijtje, use -name and you will be fine
<Hotdog003> nigue: Ubuntu has root access off by default for security reasons. Just give it your password, and it should let you add the printer.
<Guard] [an> does someone know if it's possible to have wireless with broadcom 4306 without using ndiswrapper ???
<jrib> In breezy I used to use "ZAxisMapping""4 5 7 6", but with the new evdev in dapper this doesn't seem to be the same.  Is anyone familiar enough with evdev to tell me what the equivalent option is now to save me from some trial and error?
<romulo> Guard] [an, check bcm43xx
<Cntryboy> apokryphos are you still here?
<nbt> hi there's a tool to get the md5 sum of a cd wihouth making it's iso first ?
<|SIcNESS|> can anyone help me, im getting while booting cd's ACPI not found, tough its enabled in bios, what to do
<erUSUL> Guard] [an: the last kernel 2.6.17 has a driver for broadcom
<Guard] [an> romulo : well i had a look at synaptics but it only has source code for the modules. and i don't know what to do next
<Slyboots> Why the hell does Xmame.x11 keep blanking otu my screen
<monkkey> hello, I am running breezy - had gnome and kubuntu running happily, but now all of a sudden, it will not boot, it runs through and sets up all the inital stuff
<monkkey> then freezes, any suggestions?
<romulo> Guard] [an, the latest kernel as erUSUL said, does have the module compiled it
<romulo> in*
<Slyboots> No error, no nothing, display just turns black
<romulo> Guard] [an, you can try the actual module too
<batte> monkkey: it wants to be dapper? :)
<romulo> Guard] [an, sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<romulo> Guard] [an, i believe it already comes compiled in dapper
<Guard] [an> ok
<monkkey> o wait sorry, i am running dapper
<Guard] [an> gonna try that
<ToHellWithGA> holla ballas.  i'd like to use VMWare Player to run windows XP or windows server but do not have a virtual machine.  how can i get a virtual machine without buying or pirating their virtual machines?
<Guard] [an> i'm running dapper too
<Slyboots> God, no-wonder people dont like to use linux
<Guard] [an> shouldn't be automatically detected ???
<nbt> hi there's a tool to get the md5 sum of a cd wihouth making it's iso first ?
<romulo> Guard] [an, i really dont know
<Bazzi> ToHellWithGA: get vmware server, it's free beer as well
<ToHellWithGA> could i possibly take their ubuntu image then restart that virtual machine and boot my windows installer from CD?
<romulo> Guard] [an, since my chipset isnt supported, im using ndiswrapper
<s0nix> Hi, im searching someone who can help me to install my modem 56k Conexant on my Laptop Inspiron 9400. I have tryed the tutorial on the wiki a lot of time. but no sucess.
<ToHellWithGA> Bazzi: isn't it a free trial or shareware kind of thing?
<Bazzi> no, it's completely free, but you have to register
<Guard] [an> ok
<Cntryboy> is krenamer only for kde because I can't find shit for gnome
<ToHellWithGA> do you have a link for me?
<downtownsquirrel> tvtime is working and tuned nw =)
<ToHellWithGA> i'd love to try that
<rpedro> monkkey: do you hear the gnome login sound when the screen blanks?
<romulo> im off
<ToHellWithGA> it would also let me try my hand at running gentoo :)
<Bazzi> vmware.com in the bottom right corner I thinkl
<romulo> cya guys
* ToHellWithGA licks lips
<ToHellWithGA> thanks Bazzi
<batte> downtownsquirrel: hehe good programm huh
<jrib> nbt: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto
<Bazzi> linux in vmware server is really a great experience atm
<monkkey> if, i reinstall kubuntu, without formating, will i have to reinstall all the libarys and applications again?
<downtownsquirrel> i think it isn't possible to record video with tvtime, is it ?!
<batte> downtownsquirrel: i was just watching MTV on it
<s0nix> anyone know if it playable to play a game with vmware (installled on a linux dist)?
<rpedro> monkkey: you probably don't want to do that
<jrib> s0nix: use the drivers provided by linuxant, though the free version is limited to 14.4
<Cntryboy> I hate it when you are fustrated, try try try, then ask for help and you get ignored
<|SIcNESS|> can anyone help me, im getting while booting cd's ACPI not found, tough its enabled in bios, what to do?
<downtownsquirrel> mokkey: you cant reinstall withoutformatting - you are gona have many "waste files" !
<rpedro> monkkey: may just be some prob with display configuration
<s0nix> jrib: i tryed ... but it never work .
<Guard] [an> well i did sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<downtownsquirrel> where do you come from batt ?
<Guard] [an> then ?
<monkkey> whats the command to setup xserver?
<batte> downtownsquirrel: belgium
<Guard] [an> ifconfig does not report any wireless adapter
<downtownsquirrel> ok im form germany =)
<jrib> Cntryboy: what are you trying to do?
<batte> downtownsquirrel: ah a neighbour ;)
<Jowi> monkkey: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<downtownsquirrel> i'm watching "pro sieben"
<monkkey> thanks
<TABASCOBOTTLE> I am from germany too
<s0nix> jrib:  do u installed this modem on ur system ?
<downtownsquirrel> hehe
<rpedro> monkkey: are you running the system with the problem right now?
<khaladan> anyone know what the 'best' utility to get text out of a pdf is?
<jrib> s0nix: yes
<downtownsquirrel> speak german batte ?
<Cntryboy> I want to install a multi picture renamer. So I was going to get krenamer, but it says kde packages not gnome
<jrib> s0nix: I just installed the .deb from linuxant
<batte> downtownsquirrel: nah not so good, i understand it a litl though
<jrib> !info krenamer
<ubotu> Package krenamer does not exist in dapper
<Cntryboy> jrib http://www.krename.net/Download.3.0.html
<Cntryboy> ive read that jrib it tells me nothing
<s0nix> .deb don't work at all here. can i past u the error in private?
<downtownsquirrel> TABASCOBOTTLE: Sag mal, du kennst nicht zufllig irgendwelche linux-events in der nchsten zeit in d-land, oder ?
<jrib> ubotu: tell s0nix about paste
<rpedro> monkkey: just switch to text console (press alt+ctrl+f2) and type 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Hotdog003> Does anyone know how to change the vertical tty size? Ever since 6.06, it's about 8 characters too short. Google doesn't come up with much of anything to help.
<downtownsquirrel> ich war uf dem linuxtag 2006@ wiesbaden !
<Jowi> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jrib> Cntryboy: if you are familiar with regular expressions you can just use 'rename'
<s0nix> lol ok
<|SIcNESS|> !lt
<|SIcNESS|> ;] 
<ubotu> I know nothing about lt
<s0nix> lets me 2 mins
<rpedro> monkkey: and then 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm (or kdm if you use kubuntu) restart'
<|SIcNESS|> can anyone help me, im getting while booting cd's ACPI not found, tough its enabled in bios, what can i do?
<batte> downtownsquirrel: hehe i understood most of it
<Cntryboy> jrbi not sure what you mean by that, but I just wanna download krename but all i c is kde packages look http://www.krename.net/Download.3.0.html
<downtownsquirrel> hehe
<Cntryboy> linux is linsux sometimes I swear
<downtownsquirrel> is somebody on here who was at the linuxday in germany this year ?!
<batte> im off now ... diving training
<jrib> Cntryboy: krename is in dapper universe
<cisa> hi. i've updated to dapper, coming from breezy. with the default kernel of dapper my system doesn't boot anymore (it hangs after/while init of usb devices). 2.6.15-xx is broken but i can start the maschine with the old 2.6.12-xx kernel. any ideas?
<Cntryboy> but their site is saying kde only
<jrib> Cntryboy: are you using dapper and have you enabled universe?
<Cntryboy> KRename is a powerful batch file renamer for KDE. If you want to know more about its features please take a look on our (almost) complete feature list.
<jrib> Cntryboy: nah, apt will get you the kdelibs
<|SIcNESS|> can anyone help me, im getting while booting cd's ACPI not found, tough its enabled in bios, what can i do?
<cisa> ah, i have to say that i'm using this installation on dapper on software-raid-0.
<Cntryboy> apt-get install krename doesn't do anything
<jrib> Cntryboy: you can run kde apps in gnome
<ToHellWithGA> Bazzi: i need to run Sony's windows-only software actually.  i will be certain to get my other minidisc using friends on this bandwagon, however
<NoUse> !tell Cntryboy about repos
<Cntryboy> don't tell me about repos
<Cntryboy> ive done damn shitty repos 100's of times
<Cntryboy> ive downloaded new source.list and updated them
<NoUse> Cntryboy obviously not correctly
<Cntryboy> and still have to fux with repos
<Bazzi> ToHellWithGA: how about wine?
<jrib> Cntryboy: pastebin your current sources.list please
<Cntryboy> i have 2.1KB i don't have 5 hours to update repos everytime I want something
<gnomefreak> !laungauge > Cntryboy
<ubotu> I know nothing about laungauge
<Cntryboy> okay
<Cntryboy> freak leave me alone please, im fustrated
<gnomefreak> !language > Cntryboy
<jenda> Evolution gives me "MAIL FROM command failed: Must issue a STARTTLS command first j2sm77710ugf" when send/recieve is licked. what does that mean?
<Cntryboy> i know about language also
<NoUse> Cntryboy first of all, keep the language PG, second of all, don't get all upset, we are trying to help you
<jenda> *CLICKED 
<gnomefreak> Cntryboy: than stop using those words
<Cntryboy> !language > gnomefreak
<ToHellWithGA> sony's software relies on windows media which relies on IE and doesn't use normal GUI bits, so it's like trying to stacky doodoo too high for WINE
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host-209-215-52-68.tys.bellsouth.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<NoUse> is it a full moon or something?
<robert_> how do I configure courier-webadmin
<tiagoboldt> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<s0nix> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16203
<rixxon> !sphinx
<ubotu> I know nothing about sphinx
<rixxon> !sphinx2
<ubotu> I know nothing about sphinx2
<NoUse> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots
<Jowi> !info sphinx2-bin
<ubotu> sphinx2-bin: speech recognition utilities. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.6-1 (dapper), package size 139 kB, installed size 480 kB
<rixxon> Jowi: yea but i can't get it working
<monkkey> hi, i have ubuntu running, which was fine, now it will boot and load the inital things, (scrolling up the screen and saying ok to everything) then the screen goes blank and then finanny returns to the kubuntu logo and status bar, and hangs... i have reconfigured xserver, this made no change. any suggestions?
<Jowi> rixxon: i don't even have a proper microphone :)
<rixxon> heh
<Ademan> who's wondering about xgl?
<Bazzi> ToHellWithGA: it may still be possible for wine, but requires some heavy hacking, about your d/l problem, cannot help you there atm though :/
<rixxon> mine works in "sound recorder" anyway
<filleokus> In Anjuta when im startinng a project it wants glib but i have installed glib 2 via apt do anyone know a chance to get glib via apt-get?
<mgallant> any squid experts out there
<ToHellWithGA> i have to go to school anyway.  i'll take a CDR and try to snag it there
<ToHellWithGA> peace out kids
<ToClassInGA> thanks Bazzi
<Ademan> filleokus: i suggest you use KDevelop instead, i messed around with anjuta for about a week then tried KDE and i liked it WWAAAAAYYYYYYY more
<dooglus> filleokus: "sudo apt-get install libglib1.2"
<gigaclon> what packages do I need for svn?
<s0nix> Ademan: did u tryed Code::Block?
<robert_> !info courier-webadmin
<ubotu> courier-webadmin: Courier Mail Server - Web-based administration frontend. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.47-13ubuntu5.1 (dapper), package size 36 kB, installed size 212 kB
<dooglus> gigaclon: "subversion"
<dooglus> !info subversion
<ubotu> subversion: advanced version control system (aka. svn). In repository main, is optional. Version 1.3.1-3ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 198 kB, installed size 3016 kB
<jrib> s0nix: hrmm those dapper packages weren't there when I got mine, I just used the generic .deb it says: FORMAT DPKG
<robert_> hm
<robert_> anybody here ever set up courier-webadmin before?
<s0nix> i go check for this package
<leenks> has anyone used PCMCIA MTD devices on dapper? I can't see anything in the wiki or google, and have never played around with this stuff before :o
<Panzerboy> hello
<Panzerboy> i am trying to install the sun-java5-jre and sun-java5-plugin packages
<NoUse> Panzerboy what problems are you having?
<Panzerboy> however, i get an error stating that: sun-dlj-v1-1 license could not be presented
<Panzerboy> and then some errors of dpkg
<NoUse> Panzerboy is this in apt-get or synaptic?
<Panzerboy> apt-get
<Panzerboy> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/sun-java5-jre_1.5.0-06-1_all.deb (--unpack):
<Panzerboy>  subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2
<Panzerboy> should i paste everything to pastebin ?
<_chris__> anyone know how to get the nvidia x server settings?
<Panzerboy> ubotu, sun
<NoUse> Panzerboy no
<ubotu> I know nothing about sun
<Panzerboy> ubotu, java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<_chris__> anyone know how to get the nvidia x server settings graphfical based :) ?
<Panzerboy> NoUse: any idea what might be the problem?
<NoUse> Panzerboy its a known but, it will install via synaptic, otherwise you can run 'sudo dpkg-reconfiure debconf' and make sure its set to 'dialog'
<Panzerboy> aaah, yeah, i see it now :)
<NoUse> Panzerboy then apt-get will work
<Panzerboy> in the wiki :P
<Panzerboy> thanks a bunch :)
<_chris__> anyone know how to get the nvidia x server settings graphfical based :) ? .. . NoUse?  Any ideas?
<robert_> blah- has anybody here ever set up courier-webadmin before?
<JeevesBond> Are you trying to get hardware acceleration working _chris__ ?
<NoUse> _chris__ nvidia-settings
<_chris__> yes jeevesbond and would like the settings in graphical based
<erUSUL> _chris__:  apt-cache search nvidia
<_chris__> ohh wow nouse thanks :)
<s0nix> jrib: snd-intel8x0m is  important ? cause... i think this module is BLACKLISTED. in the file it said it can fuck snd-intel8x0
<JeevesBond> But there are settings that need to be changed in xorg.conf though aren't there erUSUL?
<filleokus> dooglus, i have allready installed that one :S
<_chris__> and how do i enable the hardware accepleration?
<NoUse> _chris__ if the nvidia drivers are working, it will be enabled
<_chris__> oh ok thanks NoUse :)
<jrib> s0nix: not sure
<_chris__> thanks guys :)
<lukaswayne9> Is there anyway that I can downlood a package and all of it's dependencies not in ubuntu-desktop?
<JeevesBond> I enabled it through this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131267 it's a guide for XGL but the bits about hardware acceleration are valid
<krang> anyone here know how to preload firefox? Startup times on the older machines I have are unacceptable
<_chris__> thanks askjeeves ha www.ask.com :P
<vdepizzol> Did the shutdown dialog icons change according the theme selected?
<ompaul> s0nix, lanuage - don't do use thanks we want a G rated channel
<JeevesBond> Hehehe, he's rubbish compared to me ;)
<_chris__> thanks a lot Jeevesbond, and nouse :)
<JeevesBond> np's
<Panzerboy> i have to try that xgl thingy, looks cool
<s0nix> ompaul: very sorry. english is not my primary language
<Panzerboy> but first i have to install and properly get to work the ati drivers
<JeevesBond> I have xgl working on here, it's untold!
<ompaul> s0nix, well cursing is not mine ;-)
<_Spire_> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<s0nix> jrib: same error with the DPKG FORMAT.
<s0nix> np :)
<ompaul> s0nix, what are you trying to install?
<s0nix> my modem conexant on my laptop inspiron 9400
<jrib> s0nix: you can probably email linuxant for support too.  Not really sure about those errors, all I did was made sure I had build-essential installed and then use dpkg
<_chris__> how do i enable tv out? :P
<s0nix> Ok, thx
<_chris__> on a dell laptop with svideo out?
<NoUse> _chris__ its an nvidia option in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, google around for it
<catchjosh> Ubuntu supports JFS in the installer, correct?
<shaa-gi> catchjosh: yes
<_chris__> NoUse ill google around it but theres a major concern i have with my laptop ..... and graphics card when i close my laptop lid it screws up my ubuntu... first it becomes black and then i have to then press fn crt/lcd then alt f something then f something again
<_chris__> errr
<erUSUL> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<catchjosh> Thanks.
<_chris__> a problem occurs when i close laptop lid :|
<catchjosh> Sooo.... there wouldn't happen to be any uber driver dev gurus here, would there?
<_chris__> its annoying to have to do 4 steps to fix it
<s0nix> erUSUL: thx, but i've already read this article
<pally> howto uninstall a .bin file, after I execute the bin file to install?
<_chris__> ive googled around found something and didn't work
<NoUse> pally usually sudo sh ./file.bin
<leenks> _chris__, : I have the same problem - except I usually have to reboot to fix it
<_chris__> i edited a file
<NET||abuse> hmm, i need a front end for setting up pptp connections... what's a good one?
<_chris__> leenks u don't have to reboot silly... :P
<JeevesBond> Did you restart X _chris__ ?
<erUSUL> pally: check if the binary has an uninstall option if not you are out of luck
<JeevesBond> That might have an effect
<_chris__> no jeeves how do i do that?
<pally> o :(
<JeevesBond> ctrl-alt-backspace
<nwonknu> hi ive downloaded ubuntu and im trying to install it however it boots up and seems like a live cd? have i downloaded the wrong one or is there something i should be doing?
<_Spire_> nwonknu: double click the 'install' button
<_chris__> ohh no i do like fn crt/lcd
<JeevesBond> Make sure you've saved everything you want first! :)
<_chris__> and then alt f8 or 7
<_chris__> then brings up ternimal
<_chris__> then ahhh f9
<rashkae> Hi....If i have a ubuntu system that was setup with Lilo, how can I switch to GRUB?
<_chris__> then screensavor popsup
<rashkae>  (preferably, with all the files setup for me :) )
<JeevesBond> So your tv out is working at this point?
<_Spire_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making grub floppys: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToMakeAGRUBBootFloppy - grub howto: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto
<_chris__> ohh i'm talking about something else jeeves :P
<JeevesBond> Or is this just on the laptop screen?
<_Spire_> rashkae: try the 'grub howto'
<_chris__> im talking about closing mmy laptop lid for 1 min and screws up my ubuntu :P
<JeevesBond> Heh, ok. This is your laptop lid closing problem again?
<JeevesBond> Ah ok
<_chris__> yah
<krang> How would I set Firefox to load on login, minismised?
<rabbitear> !upgadedaper
<Jowi> _chris__: what happen if you connect the s-video cable, turn on the tv and reboot?
<ubotu> I know nothing about upgadedaper
<rashkae> _Spire_,  damn, here I was hoping for a dpkg-reconfigure grub kind of solution :)
<LPent> After upgrading breezy to dapper I now have a huge list under residual config in synaptics...can I safley remove these or must I check them one by one?
<rabbitear> !daper
<ubotu> I know nothing about daper
<_Spire_> !dapper
<_chris__> ok Jowi :)
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th and latest release of Ubuntu. Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake"
<_chris__> hold on
<rabbitear> !th
<ubotu> I know nothing about th
<rabbitear> thx
<rabbitear> !upgrade dapper
<ubotu> I know nothing about upgrade dapper
<rabbitear> !upgradedapper
<ubotu> I know nothing about upgradedapper
<gnomefreak> !upgrade > rabbitear
<_Spire_> rashkae: I'm not sure about dpkg-reconfigure solutions
<rabbitear> lol
<gnomefreak> rabbitear: check your pm
<rabbitear> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades. Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison.
<_Spire_> rashkae: I'll try
<_chris__> need to find cable!
<JeevesBond> So perhaps it has the laptop trying to go into standby when you close the lid?
<_Spire_> rashkae: it doesn't seem to work.
<_Spire_> rashkae: sorry :(
<rabbitear> ty!
<JeevesBond> And failing? I must say I have no idea, and am a bit of a noob myself ;)
<LPent> anyone? can I safely remove residual configs or must I check them one by one?
<_chris__> ok going to restart :)
<JeevesBond> Hmmm, good luck chris
<NET||abuse> i really need a pointer in the direction of what i can use to configure pptp connections..
<JeevesBond> doubt it'll help though!
<_chris__> thanks jeeves
<NET||abuse> vpn'ing to offices
<lukaswayne9> Is there an easy way to install packages and dependencies on an offline computer?
<pc22> how do u update packages on text apt-get?
<rabbitear> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades. Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison.
<rabbitear> thats wrong.. should be https!
<lukaswayne9> what's the difference between http and https/
<JeevesBond> https is secure
<rabbitear> dillo doesn't change it...
<rabbitear> 'dillo'
<_Spire_> lukaswayne9: https is http secure
<rabbitear> laters
<rashkae> _Spire_, yeah, I figured that one out before asking :)... heh, oh well,
<elephanthunter> I'm on the live CD right now trying to repartition my drive using GParted.
<elephanthunter> But it's not letting me resize the root partition
<elephanthunter> Apparently the partition is "in use" =/
<elephanthunter> when I run "mount -l", I don't see the partition listed there
<LPent> elephanthunter: are you using it on the same computer you are on now?
<elephanthunter> Yes
<pally> howto check if a .bin file has any options?
<Azertyuuu> Mepis RC2 is released !
<Azertyuuu> oops wrong channel
<__chris___> no luck :(
<swim> has anyone ever reformatted an ipod completely on linux?
<elephanthunter> LPent: Yeah, I'm using the same computer. Why do you ask?
<LPent> elephanthunter: then obviously / is in use. You should use the live CD to boot from so you don't use your harddrive. That way you can resize your partition
<__chris___> didn't seem to work jeeves
<elephanthunter> LPent: how do I go about that?
<LPent> elephanthunter: pop the CD in your tray, reboot and make sure you boot from the CD (by pressing F10 or F1 or something like that depending on your computer. The rest will be selfexplanatory
<elephanthunter> Oh, lol... I'm running on the same computer via the live CD right now.
<LPent> elephanthunter: ah oky...my mistake
<Steve^> what's my IP address?
<LPent> elephanthunter: I usually use the gparted live CD, much faster anyway
<number_six> hi all
<Azertyuuu> www.whatismyip.com
<_Spire_> or ipconfig
<number_six> Is anybody have linux/mac networking skills?
<LadyNikon> number_six: what are you trying to do
<Snowfairy> Can anyone help me troubleshoot why this program isn't compiling?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16205 is the error ./configure dies on.  I do seem to have all the proper packages installed, but, don't know how to manually query them for version and such.
<Steve^> Azertyuuu, those websites tend to give differing results, thanks to my proxy
<number_six> makin shares for mac clients
<Steve^> _Spire_, isn't that a windows command?
<Azertyuuu> hey all, there is nobody in the Mepisroom, so I ask my question here, please don't be mad: will it be possible to  upgrade from RC2 to Mepis final within a week without formatting  ?
<elephanthunter> ifconfig, plus it only shows you the local ip address xD
<rpedro_> lukaswayne9: use apt-move
<LadyNikon> number_six: there is a share section
<lukaswayne9> rpedro thanks
<Flannel> Azertyuuu: huh?  how would we know?
<number_six> LadyNikon, ?
<ddrj> hey guys, i don't get this, i burned ubuntu onto a cd rom and i restart the pc, i hit f12 for boot options ( i have dell) and it shows cd-rom, hard disk, and usb hard disk (my external hard drive)... well i booted from cd rom and it is sooooo slow.. especially when i try to install it to my hard drive from boot disk, so i decided to extract the contents onto my external hard drive and reboot, but it doesn't load ubuntu! my question i
<Flannel> Azertyuuu: you might try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic, they might know
<LadyNikon> number_six: what OS on your mac?
<elephanthunter> Could somebody walk me through unmounting this partition from the Live CD so that I can resize it?
<xordan> Hi, how do I stop a module from being loaded on startup? Can I blacklist it somehow?
<LadyNikon> ddrj: is the disk bootable?
<ddrj> yeah
<number_six> OSX on the clients and i want to make a linux file/web server
<LadyNikon> oh i dunno how to do that one
<lonegeek> does anyone know of bootable cds which will allow me to back up data to a windows network pc.....i tried trinity rescue disk..but it doesnt see either of my 2 hard drives..one being ntfs and one being linux....
<LadyNikon> ddrj: you should be able to just put the disk in.. select boot from disk
<LadyNikon> and ubuntu loads up
<ddrj> well, i mean it should be bootable right LadyNikon? i mean it has the exact copy of the cd on there (extracted contents) i mean
<number_six> I dont no what protocoll must i use. Wich type fitt for the macs. smb or nfs?
<LadyNikon> nfs is windows
<scompalp> I need a little help about terminal, can someone help??
<elephanthunter> I thought ntfs was windows =/
<number_six> no nfs is unix :)
<Flannel> elephanthunter: ntfs != nfs
<ddrj> well the thing is LadyNikon, my ubuntu cd loads fine, but it is extremely SLOW especially when it tries to install linux, why is this? is my cd rom slow? (it's only a year old)
<xordan> Urr, can anyone help me?
<number_six> ntfs is windows but its a partition type
<scompalp> I edited Default profile! I added some command to exit terminal when I enter it! I need help!!!
<matthew_w> Hey, how do I mount a usb disk?
<ddrj> how do i make my external hard drive bootable?
<Snowfairy> Can anyone help me troubleshoot why this program isn't compiling?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16205 is the error ./configure dies on.  I do seem to have all the proper packages installed, but, don't know how to manually query them for version and such.
<jenda> Evolution gives me "MAIL FROM command failed: Must issue a STARTTLS command first j2sm77710ugf" when send/recieve is clicked. what does that mean?
<matthew_w> If It doesn't happen automatically, how do I mount it.
<Chri[s] _> how can i remove X all together?
<Hoxzer> why would u do it?
<Flannel> Chri[s] _: you'll need to use deborphan or similar programs, to remove all the components
<zombieReagan> matthew_w buy it flowers, take it to dinner, ask nicely
<matthew_w> zombieReagan, seriously, where is it in /dev/
<number_six> matthew_w,  sudo mount /media/sdxx where  sdaxx is your usb drive, but you must see in the Places>removable media
<zombieReagan> lol i dunno, i just saw the word 'mount' and had to make that joke
<zombieReagan> it's in my contract
<zombieReagan> i get a big raise if anyone actually laughs
<Jowi> matthew_w: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/usbstick (or similar)
<LPent> elephanthunter: you still looking for an answer? I googled your problem and found a lot of people with the same issue... I would still recommend using the gparted Live CD
<matthew_w> Jowi; specify filesystem type
<elephanthunter> Arr... just need a blank CD now :P
<Jowi> matthew_w: -t vfat
<lonegeek> anyone use trinity rescue kit
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<elephanthunter> Thanks LPent, I'll give it a shot.
<matthew_w> Thanks !
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@host-209-215-52-68.tys.bellsouth.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<bina> Hi all, I'm getting http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16207 that error whenever I try to compile something that uses GTK libraries.  Is there some way I can reinstall the libraries to correct this problem?
<bina> I tried uninstalling cairo libraries but it tried to get rid of a load of other apps
<lonegeek> can i force a mount of ntfs hard drive in linux...... i know the data is there...but the ntfs drive is somewhat corrupt......i can browse it with a tool on UBCD
<rexxx> Hello i have just installed ubuntu to my hard drive. unfortunly i have ran into a few problems. when booting the live cd i was able to turn up the res from vesa so that my flat screen could see it. is there anyway to do that using grub?
<scompalp> Where are located gnome-terminal profiles? PLEASE!!
<_mali_> all: do u know som respositories of e17 for dapper?
<Flannel> !tell lonegeek about ntfs
<Flannel> lonegeek: did you read that page?
<tr1gg3r> rexxx: u can change the res of x, not in grub
<ddrj> is there a way to install ubuntu from an external hard drive?
<NET||abuse> is there something like NetworkManager-vpnc (i have heard of it for Fedora) for ubuntu's NetworkManager ?
<gnomefreak> _mali_: there are no good ones i suggest building it from cvs its easy if you follow directions and its loaded
<mzuverink> _mali_, http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D20216&ei=gJOZRJ-rK5b2owL5uI3RAw&sig2=teJ7t6v_bX_EiXOArvFYFw
<Snowfairy> Can anyone help me troubleshoot why this program isn't compiling?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16205 is the error ./configure dies on.  I do seem to have all the proper packages installed, but, don't know how to manually query them for version and such.
<lonegeek> Flannel: i know how to do that...i screwed up ntfs partiton when resizing it..and now i can cannot access it in linux..or boot windows...but i can browse data with some tool on ubcd
<scompalp> I REALY NEED HELP!! Where are located gnome-terminal profiles?!
<Cntryboy> Sorry room for my bad attitude :)
<LPent> does anyone know if you can safely remove the residual configs in synaptics after upgrading from breezy to dapper? Please?
<ddrj> is there a way to install ubuntu from an external hard drive instead of booting it up from a cd?
<rexxx> tr1gg3r my vidcard isnt supported by default. i need to install fglrx and chang the xorg.conf but how can i do that if i cant view the screen?
<_mali_> gnomefreak, mzuverink: thanks
<joker_> hello
<tr1gg3r> rexxx: u should be able to boot into txt mode without and perform all of the ops u need to
<Flannel> ddrj: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<gnomefreak> scompalp: /home/username/.something cant remember i think its bashprofiles
<ddrj> Flannel: thanks, checking
<lonegeek> When trying to mount i get mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1,
<Flannel> ddrj: depeds on your setup for specifics, but in a word: yes.
<mzuverink> is there a way to edit the gnome medue to show only gnome packages and vise versa with kde?  when attempting to do so using ala carte in gnome it made the kde apps that I chose not to show not appear in kde at all(not even when using kmenuedit)?
<rexxx> tr1gg3r when it starts booting my monitor gives me an out of range. ill let it go for a bit and see if when it fails if i get vid back.
<tr1gg3r> Snowfairy: dpkg -L pkg_name will show u the installed version, but keep in mind u need the -dev version of those pkgs to compile things
<ddrj> Flannel: well let me see, i'm trying to find a way on skipping the cd rom in any way, i have the ubuntu iso, and i'm hoping that i can just extract the contents to my external hard drive and boot from there
<_Spire_> ddrj: it would then just start the cd when you boot, except from the hd
<kebertxela> How can I make the fonts render better ?
<Flannel> ddrj: yep, there's a few, boot from firewire hd is on that page, you can even boot from windows, etc.  oh, these are all "advanced installation methods"
<ddrj> _Spire_: i did that, but the problem is, that it doesn't load! and i don't understand why it boots from cd but not my external hard drive :(
<joker_> ;!dd
<el> hoa
<el> ola
<el> soy jhereson
<tr1gg3r> rexxx: iirc grub displays in 640x480, ive never seen that issue where a monitor wont display grub
<ddrj> ohh hmm.. i think this grub installation might do the trick guys!
<_Spire_> ddrj: I don't know why it does that, but it *was* made to boot from a cd, not an hd
<el> hello mi name is JHERSON
<ddrj> _Spire_: haha true :)
<el> tenkiun
<el> ola
<MrGreen> errr like wher can I find out how to install flash?
<el> hay alguien ay
<MrGreen> !flash
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<_Spire_> !tell MrGreen about flash
<el> ola
<el> ola
<el> ola
<el> ola
<el> ola
<el> ola
<el> ola
<LoRez> Warning: `el' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<MrGreen> ta!
<el> ola
<el> ola
<el> ola
<el> ola
<_Spire_> could someone please kick him
<jrib> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<el> ola
<el> ola
<el> oa
<el> ola
<el> ola
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* el was kicked off #ubuntu by LoRez (LoRez)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b el!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<tr1gg3r> apokryphos: thx :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Ushanka> holy moly 843 people with no admins? Is this typical?
<Ushanka> oh
<Ushanka> wait
<Ushanka> one admin
<ffub> hello, I am new to ubuntu, I am wondering if anyone knows of a vmware image for dapper drake?
<crimsun> Ushanka: the ops generally don't keep themselves opped.
<apokryphos> Ushanka: many admins, just not all active
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> hm, ban didn't work because of the kick just before :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.235.58]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-b el!*@*]  by apokryphos
<ffub> does anyone know of a dapper drake image for vmware?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<gnomefreak> sorry was doing bug patrol
<ffub> I want to run dapper drake under xp in vmware
<_Spire_> ffub: try googling it. I know they're out there
<ffub> I havent foudn any
<mrmucha> whats the command to extract .tgz?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ffub> i have found instructions for how to make them
<ffub> but that is way beyond me
<png> mrmucha, gunzip
<compengi> any one knows how can i retain my group list deleted form gaim accidently?
<mrmucha> png, then i get a .tar
<_Spire_> ffub: I think there might be one on the VMWare Player site - I remember one from a few weeks ago
<png> tar -xvf bla.tar
<ffub> hmm, i just got randomly kicked out of here
<v3rt3x> when I log in via gdm, it takes a VERY long time for gnome to start. anyone seen this?
<ffub> ill keep looking on there spire
<compengi> any one knows how can i retain my group list deleted form gaim accidently?
<MrGreen> ;-) apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree does not work
<Ushanka> so, anyway
<Flawless> how can I make ubuntu use iso8859-1 instead of UTF-8?
<RadiantFire> MrGreen: they fixed i think
<MrGreen> ahh ok
<Ushanka> I'm installing Ubuntu on a computer right next to me, and I don't know how to connect it to the network I'm on
<MrGreen> followed wiki
<MrGreen> but will not install
<MrGreen> guess I will wait till its fixed
<MrGreen> np
<ffub> dapper drake is 6.0.6 right?
<gigaclon> no
<Flannel> ffub: no, 6.06
<gigaclon> 6.06
<ffub> yeah
<ffub> i meant that
<Cntryboy> apokryphos did you get my pm earlier?
<apokryphos> Cntryboy: nope
<sameer> hi
<matthew_w> Hey, now it's saying "special device /dev/sda1 does not exist"
<Cntryboy> oh okay
<apokryphos> Cntryboy: perhaps you were unregistered
<sameer> can some one pls help me with my wireless usb wl-167
<ffub> I've found the server version of the image
<Cntryboy> prob
<ddrj> hey guys, what does it mean to APPEND c:\grldr="Install Ubuntu" to C:\boot.ini? does it mean that i just add that line to boot.ini at the bottom?
<gigaclon> has anyone gotten Azureus to work under Dapper?
<Flawless> anyone? switching codepages?
<sameer> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<sameer> make: *** [all]  Error 2
<sameer> can one pls ?
<popey> Why is it that xchat now shows prv messages inline in channel rather than opening up a new tab? I keep missing peoples messages as a result..
<dakira> Any Opera users here?
<ffub> yeah
<popey> ..and how do i turn it off :)
<ffub> dakira, i use opera
<xKintaro> Note: I still think Ubuntu is a turd.
<dakira> ffub: have you updated to 9, yet?
<ffub> yeah
<gigaclon> did you try prefrences?
<SurfnKid> 
<xKintaro> I hope Linus Torvalds punches you idiots in the mouth.
<ffub> i've been using nine a while
<SurfnKid> Linus!
<xKintaro> It ruins everything Linux had going for it.
<dakira> ffub: do you have the same problem that since 9 all the fonts are soo small?
<matthew_w> Help guys
<ffub> no
<SurfnKid> how exactly does mc work?
<matthew_w> I'm trying to mount my usbdisk and...
<ffub> i have nto had that probelm
<matthew_w> I'm getting special device /dev/sda1 does not exist
<xKintaro> Linux used to be for eliteist people like me, then you fuckwits came along.
<ddrj> xKintaro: well.. why do you say that?
<dakira> ffub: mhh.. that's bad.. on alot (not all) websites the fonts are extremely small
<RadiantFire> gasp!
<klm-> whats' the best videoediting tool on ubuntu for basic cutting and pasting?
<RadiantFire> lol
<SurfnKid> if anyone knows how to remotely log in to a box so i can have both screens come up
<apokryphos> Cntryboy: krename is in the repositories
<popey> !op
<ubotu> I know nothing about op
<xKintaro> I don't mind walmart dipshits with lindows, but you Ubuntu users are all so fucking smug
<Intangir> has anyone noticed on the newest ubuntu , how when you rename a file, the little rename edit box isnt covering the old name properly
<Intangir> its off to the right some
<erUSUL> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<ffub> in opera, you can edit the user style css
<xKintaro> Half the packages are out of date in apt, constantly
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<sameer> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<xKintaro> You make me sick
<Amaranth> erUSUL: ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> oh
<Cntryboy> I got krename to work, I was typing krenamer instead
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> Amaranth: i got it
<ffub> try editing that to override the fonts on websites, that may do the trick dakira
<Cntryboy> its downloading now, but says 4 hours left lol
<dakira> ffub: i know.. but the sites should look right out-of-the-box.. as they did in 8.5x and as they still do in 9 for windows
<erUSUL> Amaranth: xKintaro?
<Amaranth> already done
<sameer> can some one pls help with wl-167g
<erUSUL> Amaranth: thanks...
<NET||abuse> can someone help me, i need to configure my vpn connection.
<ffub> that is true
<ffub> yeah they do look fine in windows as well
<madar> hello looking for help with a prism2_usb device, this wlan module has worked with other distros but I'm new to ubuntu and having no luck getting it to work
<ffub> for me
<nalioth> !wireless > madar
<ffub> dakira: perhaps there is a running bug about it, i would inquire with the opera people
<matthew_w> Guys, what could be causing that error?
<NET||abuse> there doesn't seem to be any pptpconfig available on the debs
<dakira> ffub: mhh.. i'll kill all my files and will do a complete reinstall.. maybe that will help
<popey> Why is it that xchat now shows prv messages inline in channel rather than opening up a new tab? I keep missing peoples messages as a result and how do i turn it off?
<NET||abuse> where might i get my hands on it?
<Cntryboy> gnomefreak you around?
<ffub> Dakira: that sounds like a good idea
<madar> !wireless
<ubotu> Documentation for wireless networking can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs
<rbgCODE> Does anyone know if ubuntu supports dual processors?
<dakira> ffub: if they above doesn't help I'll use my premium support to get some help ;)
<ffub> ncie
<gnomefreak> yes
<NET||abuse> rbgCODE, cmp
<NET||abuse> rbgCODE, uhh, i mean smp
<pc22> how do i identify my nick with my passowrd? whats the command?
<Cntryboy> did you get my msg I sent b4 ban was unlifted?
<rbgCODE> NET||abuse what do you mean
<Administrator_> pc22, /ns identify password
<lufis> Is Ubuntu's eye of gnome any different than the official?
<Cntryboy> howdy rbgCODE :)
<NET||abuse> rbgCODE, you nead to run on the smp kernel
<NET||abuse> !smp
<ubotu> I know nothing about smp
<rbgCODE> How would I do that
<NET||abuse> :P doh
<madar> yeah I've looked through this documentation online and I see that "some prism devices are supported out of the box"
<ffub> hmm. i am nto finding a vmware image for dapper drake
<compengi> any one knows how can i retain my group list deleted form gaim accidently?
<madar> but I don't see much on what can be done when they aren't supported "out of the box" :)
<Administrator_> madar, ndiswrapper
<Mandalf> Hello all
<NET||abuse> hmm, ok... pptpconfig, anyone know there's a package availble in a deb somewhere?
<catchjosh> Can you ban based on a MAC address, or only IP?
<pc22> what about this : /msg Nickserv IDENTITY <your-password>
<Cntryboy> I didn't realize that krename was so big
<madar> my device has worked under wlan-ng in the past
<Mandalf> I have install ubuntu desktop Swedish
<madar> and I've never had much success with ndiswrapper for it
<nalioth> pc22: use 'identify'
<hid3> Is there any memory testing program which puts heavy stress on ram while machine is running?
<pc22> thanks nalioth
<ompaul> pc22, identifying yourself to the network via nickserv " identify"  is the spelling of it ;-)
<gnomefreak> hid3: boot the memtest option?
<nalioth> hid3: you can choose the memtest at the grub prompt
<eri1> i have a sony vaio pcg-k17 (IGP345 video card), dapper drake is installed and working fine.  if i let it sit for awhile and come back it's hung (whole pc, cursor doesn't blink, ctrl_alt_backspace doesn't exit gnome).  soemtimes it will hang as i'm working. any ideas on boot settings that might dumb down video accelleration?  I'm guessing maybe something going on there so wanted to rule that out. other ideas?
<LjL> hid3: *while* the machine is running, if by that you mean "while the OS is loaded", is hard. the OS allocates some of the memory.
<hid3> gnomefreak: that requires to boot a separate image, I need something inside the os
<LjL> a lot of it actually
<Mandalf> Can somone help me?
<eri1> hid3 -- boot ubuntu 6.06 LTS, there is a memtest option
<_Spire_> Mandalf: yup
<gnomefreak> hid3: there might be but i use memtest thats all i know about try apt-cache search memory
<jnoon> is there an unstable repo i can add to sources.list to possbily find postfix >= 2.3
<chris12349> hey does anyone know a way to password protect a folder in nautilus without creating an encrypted partition?
<hid3> thanks
<ompaul> Mandalf, someone left 10 minutes ago if you ask your question the people in the channel may answer ;-)
<gnomefreak> jnoon: nope
<ffub> does anyoen know of a 6.06 vmware image? Or is anyone willing to make one?
<LjL> hid3: in any case i can see "stress" and "memtester"
<gnomefreak> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare player is in the Ubuntu repositories. Install instructions for VMWare server can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<LjL> hid3: i'm sure memtest is way more reliable, though
<gnomefreak> ffub: ^^^
<hid3> will try it
<Mandalf> _Spire_: I have instaled Ubuntu swedish desktop
<ffub> Gnomefreak: what?
<Cntryboy> gnomefreak I guess you didn't
<gnomefreak> !vmware > ffub
<gnomefreak> ffub: read your pm
<gnomefreak> Cntryboy: didnt what?
<SurfnKid> can someone give me a quick hint to use 'mc'
<Mandalf> _Spire_: I dont have a alternative to chose username
<ffub> ah
<ffub> soory
<ffub> i did not see that
<Cntryboy> get the pm I sent u before my ban was unlifted?
<SurfnKid> trying to connect remotely to another box
<Mandalf> _Spire_: ulny password
<Flawless> Can anybody help me change locale?
<gnomefreak> i lifted it yes i got it
<_Spire_> Mandalf: erm... so you want to make a new user?
<Cntryboy> kk
<eri1> anyone have any ideas on ubuntu hanging up? i have a sony vaio pcg-k17 (IGP345 video card), dapper drake is installed and working fine.  if i let it sit for awhile and come back it's hung (whole pc, cursor doesn't blink, ctrl_alt_backspace doesn't exit gnome).  soemtimes it will hang as i'm working. any ideas on boot settings that might dumb down video accelleration?  I'm guessing maybe something going on there so wanted to rule that 
<dylan_> Why does Ubuntu advertise the operating system as being completely free and open source when it includes restricted drivers in the default installation?
<Flawless> In 5.10, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales" worked. Now it doesn't ask what locale I want
<nalioth> Cntryboy: if you preface your sentence to the user you are talking to, you'll more than likely get an answer
<SurfnKid> eri1: i know things hang. but not hang up :P
<keithhhhh> does anyone know how to install a hauppage usb2.0 ??
<Mandalf> _Spire_: I can start up the system and get to a login. Huw to login? I have no username
<Cntryboy> yah, by the time I finish talking blocks of scroll goes swinging by and I'm trying to keep up with this slow dialup lol
<_Spire_> Mandalf: didn't you set up a user during the install?
<Mandalf> _Spire_: nope
<eri1> surfnkid: haha... right you are.   how do i control the video accelleration settings?
<LjL> dylan_: good question, but perhaps it's more like a question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<SurfnKid> mmmm
<_Spire_> Mandalf: hmm... I thought that was required
<dylan_> LjL, I will go there.
<SurfnKid> does the scren saver run maybe? and it hangs.
<erUSUL> eri1: i think that is something about suspend maybe dapper tries to suspend but it hangs doing (you know linux does not shine when it comes to suspend laptops)
<Mandalf> _Spire_: I have done the instal 2 times and it do not give me a alternative to chose one
<Mandalf> olny password
<eri1> surfnkid: i thought that also but it also happens as I'm typing or moving the mouse (synaptic touchpad and usb trackball)
<_Spire_> Mandalf: weird
<Tommy2k4> is msn down for anyone else?
<Shan1> Yeah, me too.
<Shan1> Everyone I know using Giam.
<Flawless> .. seriously, can you read this? :)
<Shan1> *Gaim
<SurfnKid> eri1: not sure whats happening :/ sorry
<Mandalf> Tommy2k4: no
<erUSUL> eri1: does any error show up in the logs?
<nalioth> Flawless: read what?
<_Spire_> Mandalf: anyways, reboot and choose "recovery mode". when you come to a command prompt, type 'adduser' and fill out the details. then reboot and login
<keithhhhh> Gaim rules
<Flawless> nalioth: thanks :)
<Mandalf> _Spire_: I testing it
<Flawless> nalioth: it's just that a relatively simple question hasn't been regarded at all, by anyone out of 850 people :(
<Cntryboy> if gaim had voice support it would be better.. someone said something about gaim-vv but its not supported now so I dunno
<ompaul> dylan_, that item was discussed on the  sounder mailing list recently, subject: Ubuntu tainting the kernel with proprietary drivers ?
<Shan1> Tommy2k4: Everyone's contacts have signed off for everyone I know using Gaim.
<Shan1> Tomy2k4: You can still talk to them, they just appear offline.
<dylan_> ompaul, thank you ... i will look at that
<DjPete> hi - I need some help installing
<DjPete> Ubuntu v6.06
<_Spire_> DjPete: be glad to help
<eri1> erUSUL: this is the only odd thing I see in the syslog: Jun 21 14:06:46 localhost kernel: [17179590.308000]  8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.2 (Mar 22, 2004)
<eri1> Jun 21 14:06:46 localhost kernel: [17179590.332000]  **** SET: Misaligned resource pointer: f2355c02 Type 07 Len 0
<DjPete> thanks
<ffub> how long do the shipits take to travel on average?
<DjPete> I'm getting buffer I/O errors
<DjPete> on device dm-8
<jenda> What's the reason to use evolution over thunderbird?
<Cntryboy> anyone know why aim servers won't allow u type ppl thats offline a msg so they can see it the next time they log on like yahoo?
<tefera> How do we get a wiki page for our translation team?
<Hoxzer_> ANd she is buying the stairway to heaven
<Hoxzer_> there is a sign on the wall
<Hoxzer_> but she wants to be sure
<Hoxzer_> cos she knows sometimes WOORDS have twoo meanings
<_Spire_> DjPete: could you post one of the errors? if it's longer than 2 lines, go to pastebin
<Cntryboy> hoxzer u must like that song huh
<Cntryboy> I wore that song out years ago when I used to play electric guitar to it
<Hoxzer_> Cntryboy: led zeppelin - stairway to heaven ;)
<Cntryboy> yes I know who it was :)
<Hoxzer_> Cntryboy: cannot be not liking it ;)
<Cntryboy> or is rather
<Cntryboy> I like it
<DjPete> ok, I will get one now
<DjPete> it's one my desktop PC
<Cntryboy> just wore it out because i've heard it so much lol
<DjPete> ... "Buffer I/O error on device dm-8, logical block 3155306"
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<DjPete> for example, LBA keeps increasing
<DjPete> oh - it just went to the next steps
<NET||abuse> hm, i need pptpconfig,,, i've found something about using http://quozl.netrek.org/pptp/pptpconfig/,,, but there's no dist info available
<lasindi[lappy] > Hi all, I just tried to get g77 with "apt-get install g77" but I get these errors when I try: http://rafb.net/paste/results/yF1MxU29.html Is this a problem on my end or on the Ubuntu repositories?
<affan> Hi all, how do I mount my USB camera in Xubuntu? I know is Gnome it mounts automagically... wat is the dev name for the usb drive? i can see the camera in "lsusb"
<_Spire_> affan: it's probably '/dev/sda'
<dsforsaken> hi
<affan> _Spire_: Bus 002 Device 003: ID 04a9:30c1 Canon, Inc. <--- this is wat i get from lsusb
<dsforsaken> i just installed ubunntu and i get grub error 17, /boot is on /dev/sda1, swap on /dev/sda2 and root is /dev/sda4, this harddisk is on a promise raid fasttrack controller, does anyone know how to fix this error 17 grub gives me?
<_Spire_> affan: try mounting /dev/sda (or /dev/sdb if you have another external hd)
<affan> _Spire_: i dont have anything in /dev/sd*
<_Spire_> affan: hmm... I've gotta go. try asking around some more :(
<affan> thanks _Spire_
<cinnix> hello people :) can someone please spend time to walk me through ubuntu installation? my windows crashed so i thought i would reinstall ubuntu permanantly, but this version wont load up properly.
<affan> cinnix: wat exactly did you do? wats your computer like?
<affan> cinnix: all you have to do is download a Ubuntu CD, burn it and reboot your computer using the CD
<affan> after that its very easy... just follow the screen
<darkyoshi372> I seem to have ruined my 3d acceleration on my Radeon 9600. I set up fglrx according to the wiki, and there wan no 3d any more. Upon returning to the stock driver, 3d still didn't come back! What do I do?
<Cntryboy> cinnix after you do what affan said it should boot up the live cd, and from there you can choose to install it.
<franky123> hey, i'm trying to compile something that needs "fmodsound" and i downloaded the lib and the inc files and i installed them and then it compiled fine, but at the end it can't link because ld -lfmod cant find the fmod library ... how do i fix this?
<dsforsaken> i need some help, is it possible to mount harddrives from within the live cd? it always says cannot execute pmount
<cinnix> i have an amd athlon64 2000+, 256mb ddr ram, 40 gig ide darhdrive split on 3 ntfs partitions, and would like to install on partion "e"
<JeevesBond> darkyoshi372 do you need to get your xorg.conf file back to how it was?
<darkyoshi372> Uh, I guess I do, I just want 3D back
<dylan_> Does anybody know where I can contact the Ubuntu developers?
<cinnix> i was fine with breezy badger, made it run in no time
<DjPete> spire: hmmm... I'm not sure dm-8 even really exists on my pc... does it refer to a disk or something else?
<A[D] minS> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<affan> cinnix: dapper shouldnt be any different.. did you try and install it? wat problems were there?
<A[D] minS> so whats better than webmin ?
<JeevesBond> You could try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<A[D] minS> !info webmin
<ubotu> Package webmin does not exist in dapper
<darkyoshi372> JeevesBond: Okay, I'll try that
<A[D] minS> Yvonne:
<affan> !usb
<ubotu> I know nothing about usb
<affan> !camera
<ubotu> I know nothing about camera
<A[D] minS> lol
<Cntryboy> if I close terminal where I was apt-get install krename, will it pick up where it left off the next time I apt-get install krename?
<JeevesBond> !life
<cinnix> hold on i will boot from cd now and tell you
<ubotu> I know nothing about life
<affan> :D
<A[D] minS> ubotu: what do i know :)
<ubotu> I know nothing about what do i know :)
<din> !women
<ubotu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<Cntryboy> it's taking way tooo long
<A[D] minS> ops do u *
<din> lol
<affan> haahaha
<JeevesBond> LOL
<Cntryboy> 31% [8 kdelibs4c2a 2035888/8334kB 24%]                           223B/s 18h4m54s
<someothernick> O.o
<JeevesBond> !beer
<ubotu> I know nothing about beer
<dsforsaken> i just installed ubunntu and i get grub error 17, /boot is on /dev/sda1, swap on /dev/sda2 and root is /dev/sda4, this harddisk is on a promise raid fasttrack controller, does anyone know how to fix this error 17 grub gives me?
<affan> !girls
<ubotu> I know nothing about girls
<JeevesBond> Ok, ok. Sorry. I'll stop that right now
<Frem> !anything
<ubotu> I know nothing about anything
<affan> !man
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<affan> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<franky123> i need help using ld. say i have a shared object asdf.so and i make a link in /usr/lib and then i want to link something using that. so i do ld -lasdf but it doesnt work. how are you supposed to do it?
<ffub> HI ubotu
<sexcopter8000m> dsforsaken, have you looked at the /boot/grub/menu.lst file?
<nocturn> Hi guys
<darkyoshi372> JeevesBond: I tried it, and logged out with init 1, but upon logging in, Neverball still didn't go at a proper framerate!
<ffub> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<nocturn> Does anyone know if a Canon multipass MPC200 works on Ubuntu?
<cinnix> decrompressing linux....done. booting the kernel. [  31.978380]  PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 5 of device 0000:00:01.1
<Administrator_> QUESTION: Do message filters in Thunderbird work on IMAP servers?
<Flashq009> what do I need to do to access root privileges via the terminal?
<affan> cinnix: did you do a new install when you got this error?
<affan> Flashq009: sudo
<Flashq009> I did
<darkyoshi372> Flashq009: sudo
<affan> Flashq009: wateva command you wish to run.. pre-pend sudo
<Flashq009> it ask for root password
<affan> Flashq009: no it asks for YOUR password.... IIRC
<Flashq009> I have no password
<darkyoshi372> so just press enter
<Flannel> Flashq009: for your user?
<cinnix> affan, yes i have no trace of previous distros on my computer. but before it was giving me a different error along the lines of: not able to access ttl, cant find job control or something
<JeevesBond> Damn, sorry darkyoshi. If you look in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf is the line: Option "RenderAccel" "true" there, it should be under the Device section
<Flashq009> its a default install
<dsforsaken> sexcopter8000m: i cant because when i try to mount /dev/sda1 with is /boot it says device is not removable and could not execute pmount
<Flannel> Flashq009: you have a password.  your user password.
<affan> Flashq009: did you choose one when you installed it?
<darkyoshi372> JeevesBond: Thanks, I'll try that!
<Flashq009> no, just running of cd
<ffub> has anyone here given reactos a try?
<Flannel> ffub: #ubuntu-offtopic would be a better place to ask
<JeevesBond> !reactos
<ubotu> I know nothing about reactos
<TLE> Hey, just installed e16 from repos, and get login item e-Gnome. But when I log in, nothing happens, it's still running metacity, how di I proceed ?
<affan> cinnix: was it a desktop install or a server?
<ffub> jeeves here has a !fetish
<cinnix> desktop version
<darkyoshi372> JeevesBond: Should I use the ati or fglrx driver?
<Cntryboy> okay back
<JeevesBond> lol ffub. Am just trying to chat the bot up
<B68ari> hi guys
<Cntryboy> so does anyone know if I close terminal while this krename is downloading, and apt-get install later will it resume where it's at now?
<affan> cinnix: did you make sure the CD didnt have any errors? maybe it has to do with the 64 bit processor that you have... while i have no experience installing it on a 64 bit machine but maybe you have to download a different CD/version?
<JeevesBond> To be honest darkyoshi372 I have no idea. Hopefully someone else will know, am a bit of a nOOb :)
<dsforsaken> sexcopter8000m: bak
<BCK> is anyone having problems connecting to msn with kopete ?
<Steve^> where does apache install by default?
<Flashq009> flannel:  I am just running from cd.  I put "su" and it asks for password, I do not know the password.
<bbrazil> Cntryboy: it'll redownload anything it hasn't gotten all of
<affan> BCK: yes.... from Gaim
<B68ari> a little help here plz
<darkyoshi372> JeevesBond: You're pretty good for a n00b, thanks so much for your help!
<BCK> ty affan
<Flannel> Flashq009: use sudo, not su.
<bbrazil> Cntryboy: otherwise should be fine. See screen
<sexcopter8000m> dsforsaken, ok, i don't really know what to suggest, but there's a wiki about how to recover grub, i'll just dig it out
<affan> sure B68ari
<BCK> says service is down :(
<JeevesBond> Heh, that's ok!
<Flannel> !tell Flashq009 about sudo
<darkyoshi372> BCK: I think MSN is down, I can't connect with GAIM
<BCK> yeh
<BCK> must be
<Bizzeh> it is
<darkyoshi372> Silly Microsoft and their Windows servers :)
<Cntryboy> okay so then it will resume later okay then thx
<ffub> I had that same problem
<Administrator_> QUESTION: Do message filters in Thunderbird work on IMAP servers?
<JeevesBond> That's because they're using Windoze servers
<B68ari> well how about webcams in linux ?
<cinnix> hmmm
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> whats the command for setting up file permissions?
<Bizzeh> its schedualed maintenance
<ffub> msn actaully has very goos uptime
<ffub> much better than aim
<bbrazil> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: chmod
<B68ari> how do i get them to work
<JeevesBond> Scheduled crashing more like :)
<dsforsaken> sexcopter8000m: ok thanks
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> bbrazil: ty
<Steve^> ok, how do I search for a directory?
<bbrazil> B68ari: some work
<sexcopter8000m> dsforsaken, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows you're welcome, hope it helps :)
<affan> B68ari: search the web? i saw a couple of tutorials there
<B68ari> ok
<Bizzeh> JeevesBond: they took it off line to upgrade it all to be compatable with messenger live
<Bizzeh> and the new protocol
<ffub> ah
<bbrazil> Steve^: locate, find
<ffub> that makes sense
<Bizzeh> only a handful of servers ran it up to now
<cinnix> i get the same problem when checking th cd for eroor :(
<ffub> messenger live is very nice
<affan> B68ari: do you know how to install a USB driver/camera etc?
<B68ari> yea
<JeevesBond> Yuk! Messenger live
<B68ari> but mine requiers a CD
<B68ari> never used linux b4
<Bizzeh> JeevesBond: whats wrong with it?
<dsforsaken> also whats the root password on hte livecd?
<affan> B68ari: oh ok, thanks. Welcome!
<B68ari> and dont know what i should download of the assus or whatever its name is messenger...i
<ffub> Jeevesbond: what makes you say yucK? It is very nice and clean.
<LoRez> EvilNed: are you STILL going to OSU?
<JeevesBond> it's got Microsoft written on it? ;)
<B68ari> n00b
<ffub> good god
<Bizzeh> JeevesBond: what do you have against microsoft?
<JeevesBond> They're closed source
<affan> B68ari: not for long ;)
<B68ari> ;)
<Bizzeh> and that makes them bad?
<smev9> how can i get the movies to my tv
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Bizzeh: yes
<darkyoshi372> They make cruddy software, Bizzeh!
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Very
<JeevesBond> Yeah, means I can't trust them
<ffub> people liek you are idiotes, if you tried live you would realize it is actually much more effective than using aim
<Bizzeh> JeevesBond: why?
<damned> hmm... good talks about microsoft? offtopic :)
* Kyral_FreeBSD pulls out his Free Software Foundation Membership Card
<ffub> Trus has nothign to do with it
<Bizzeh> i cant trust linux to not crash on my dual cure system
<Bizzeh> core
<JeevesBond> Because there's no peer review of their code
<Bizzeh> which it does
<Bizzeh> contantly
<ffub> if a product is good, it is good
<dsforsaken> so does neone know the root password for the livecd?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Bizzeh: Allow me to explain
<Bizzeh> linux as a kernel is slow, sluggish, and bad at smp
<Bizzeh> why should i trust it?
<ffub> have you tried office 2007? Beats openoddice to a pulp
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Its not about trust
<affan> dsforsaken: why do you need a root password? sudo
<smev9> noone know how video can be viewed with a tv
<Kyral_FreeBSD> well, it kinda is
<Bizzeh> its also terrible at threading
<Kyral_FreeBSD> but think about it this way
<Bizzeh> and media
<ffub> trust plays a part in wether you want to use it
<Kyral_FreeBSD> if MS wanted to slip spyware into their OS, no one would know
<darkyoshi372> I slap Bizzeh for trolling!
<ffub> but in terms of quality of coding, it is not important
<Bizzeh> Kyral_FreeBSD: anyone could slip it into ubuntu
<Bizzeh> no one would know
<ffub> yes, but why woudl they?
<bbrazil> Kyral_FreeBSD: they started that with 95
<darkyoshi372> No they couldn't
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Bizzeh: I am getting to this
<B68ari> i use ubuntu should i so download the aMSN that has ubuntu behind it ?
<ffub> a certain amount of spyware does exist
<JeevesBond> Bizzeh, you're talking crap
<Kyral_FreeBSD> The point about keeping the Source open is that ANYONE can look at it
<JeevesBond> Ubuntu is open source
<ffub> yes
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Or, as Eric Reymond said
<JeevesBond> Exactly Kyral
<speel> what good is open source if your not a programmer 0.o
<Kyral_FreeBSD> "Given Infinite Many Eyes, All Problems Are Shallow"
<ffub> but open source does not equal higher quality all the time
<Kyral_FreeBSD> aka, Linus' Law
<Flannel> !offtopic
<Bizzeh> Kyral_FreeBSD: so, someone like my mum is supposed to check the source of ubuntu to make sure there isnt any spyware in it?
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Bizzeh: No, but if she wanted to she could
<Bizzeh> my mum who can just about turn on the computer
<darkyoshi372> It doesn't equal quality all the time, but it is always improving
<Kyral_FreeBSD> and lord knows there are enough already doing it :D
<Bizzeh> Kyral_FreeBSD: so whats the point of it being there?
<JeevesBond> It's not whether you do or don't, it's the fact that you can
<mikearthur> I'm trying to install xubuntu on a G3 iMac. It says its loading the kernel then just goes to a white screen that says "can't allocate initial device-tree chunk". Any ideas?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Yes
<Bizzeh> if she cant view it because she doesnt know how
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Bizzeh: but if she wanted to she COULD
<darkyoshi372> Bizzeh, are you using XChat?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> with MS you CAN'T
<Bizzeh> no, because its terrible
<Bizzeh> GTK is a horrible GUI system
<darkyoshi372> TROLL!
<Kyral_FreeBSD> He is using mIRC
<Bizzeh> xchat is a very badly writen client
<hardwarehank> hey - new ubuntu install doesn't have a grub dir in /boot. why?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Then try Konversation
<Kyral_FreeBSD> or, the end all of IRC Clients
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Irssi :D
<JeevesBond> Oh dear, would someone please chuck the idiot out of the help channel
<hardwarehank> BitchX
<hayden> hello, did someone evere made wlan network in ad-hoc mode???
<EvilNed> got a weird problem. I'm using drake, with the k7 kernel.  I'm booting off of a silicon image 3112a  sata controller, and grub comes up fine.  after that, ubuntu hangs on searching for the root filesystem.
<Bizzeh> i use irssi when im forced to use linux
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Bizzeh: then what are you doing here?
<Bizzeh> im more of a bsd person
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Aside from becoming Flamebait?
<hardwarehank> forced? what do you prefer
<hardwarehank> oh ok
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Ah, BSD
<Bizzeh> Kyral_FreeBSD: being forced to use linux
<speel> hardwarehank, er i think grub is in /etc ... i could be wrong tho
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Its interesting no doubt
<hardwarehank> weird, thanks
<Kyral_FreeBSD> As is the Hurd :D
<dsforsaken> how do i know what /dev/sda1 is in the format of (hd x,x)?
<dattas> does ubuntu have a built in firewall?
<speel> anytime
<hardwarehank> no grub in etc
<Kyral_FreeBSD> dsforsaken: izzat where your boot thing is?
<Bizzeh> BSD is far more stable, far better, far faster than linux, AND it is good with threads
<EvilNed> the machine booted just fine previously.
<speel> hmm i thaught it was
<darkyoshi372> Chanop, please get rid or our troll.
<xBONESstyle> dattas, I'm not sure, but it has Firestarter in the repositories.
<smev9> how can i configure x to let my geforce6600 for tv output, i dont even know a command. Suse always had sax2, has ubuntu something similar?
<B68ari> how do i get aMSN to work.. it wont install
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Bizzeh: This is yet to be determined from my experiance
<sameer> can some one pls help me with wl-167g
<Kyral_FreeBSD> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<hardwarehank> anyone else know where I can find grub.conf?
* erUSUL thinks tha Bizzeh should stop spreading nosense ;)
<sameer> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<sameer> make: *** [all]  Error 2
<darkyoshi372> B68ari: did you do sudo apt-get install amsn?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> hardwarehank: /boot
<dattas> thx
<Kyral_FreeBSD> err
<henster> sounds busted with a recent update. "alsamixer" is saying snd_ctl_open failed... ?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<speel> hardwarehank, your sure its not in /boot?
<B68ari> eeeeehhh
<Bizzeh> darkyoshi372: what are you? yet another typical linux user, claim you want freedom, claim your for all this crap.. but, in the end, your even more closed minded than anyone else
<hardwarehank> absolutely
<Murrlin> somehow I think my repositories are broken
<hardwarehank> the system boots though
<Bizzeh> soon as someone voices an anti-linux opinion, you run crying
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Bizzeh: At least we don't start flamewars with other OS's
<EvilNed> wow troll fest in here
<darkyoshi372> Bizzeh, face it, no matter what I am, YOU are a troll. Please leave.
<B68ari> come again darkyosi372.....didnet understand that
<JeevesBond> B68ari:Do you have to use aMSN? GAIM does exactly the same, but with more networks
<Kyral_FreeBSD> You don't see me jumping into #windows  do you? :P
<Bizzeh> Kyral_FreeBSD: i didnt start the war
<B68ari> oooook
<hardwarehank> ha!  boots not mounted - no wonder
<hardwarehank> thanks
<Bizzeh> JeevesBond did with the anti-microsoft campain
<darkyoshi372> B68ari: How did you install it?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Bizzeh: I shall be glad to discuss this with you in PM
<B68ari> havent
<JeevesBond> LOL, no I didn't
<darkyoshi372> Actually, I think I started it... :P
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Before we BOTH get kicked
<B68ari> download and try to install
<B68ari> but it wont work
<BCK> msn back :)
<smev9> its a matter of taste which bs and a matter of intelligence to troll or not to troll, now quit that ms vs linux vs bsd talk and help me out, please
<JeevesBond> Someone started on about the MSN network. I'd like to shutup about it all now though
<darkyoshi372> B68ari:  How did you install it?
<affan> BCK: not for me
<Bizzeh> i will revise my opinion of linux when it gets good multithreading, and moves away from this rediculous mutli-process crap, and when it is stable on smp
<gmon> help, how do I restore grub with ubuntu live (desktop) cd?
<B68ari> it says wrong file type
<alexcamilo-u5> Hello. I would like to update from 5.10 to 6.06. What sources do i need to add to make the "upgrade" buttion show up.
<jenda> Evolution gives me "MAIL FROM command failed: Must issue a STARTTLS command first j2sm77710ugf" when send/recieve is clicked. what does that mean?
<erUSUL> Bizzeh: please stay on topic or go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<jenda> What's the reason to use evolution over thunderbird?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Bizzeh: I help run a lab with 20 SMP machines, all on Linux, they haven't crashed yet
<Bizzeh> erUSUL: im speaking about linux in general
<Murrlin> will dapper repositories be online ... ummm...?
<cinnix> decrompressing linux....done. booting the kernel. [  31.978380]  PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 5 of device 0000:00:01.1
<JeevesBond> !smp
<ubotu> I know nothing about smp
<cinnix> what this mean?
<BCK> affan: hmm, mine just signed in
<Kyral_FreeBSD> cinnix: Something REALLY ain't right
<smev9> is there a command to configure x     need tv out
<Bizzeh> Kyral_FreeBSD: put ubuntu 6.06 desktop on them
<cinnix> :)
<JeevesBond> B68ari: Are you downloading from source?
<Bizzeh> death shall come on swift wings
<makin> nas
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Bizzeh: Ubuntu != all of linux
<B68ari> yes
<affan> BCK: congrats! :P
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Heck I don't run it anymore
<Bizzeh> Kyral_FreeBSD: the crash is in the kernel
<Kyral_FreeBSD> ArchLinux
<cinnix> hmmm
<B68ari> should i not
<Kyral_FreeBSD> This ain't BSD
<Kyral_FreeBSD> the Kernel isn't tied to the Distro as much as BSDs is
<darkyoshi372> Bizzeh, I will repeat myself. You are trolling, and this is a help topic. You are making other people's lives worse by being here and trolling.
<smev9> it isnt a support channel, then?
<JeevesBond> So what exactly have you done so far to get it working?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Bizzeh: now if you wish to discuss this I would be glad to speak in PMSG
<JeevesBond> What did you type to install?
<Bizzeh> Kyral_FreeBSD: ok
<Bizzeh> i shall move back to topic
<Bizzeh> if anyone is still willing to give me a small bit of info
<jony5> who from russian?
<JeevesBond> Good luck Kyral_FreeBSD ;)
<affan> thanks Bizzeh
<B68ari> aMSN-0.95 ubuntu.deb
<baughj> Anyone know why us.archive.ubuntu.com is throwing 403's when you try to fetch packages?
<Bizzeh> is there anything else other than build-essentials i need to build stuff?
<franky123> can someone help me? i stuck an asdf.so in /usr/lib and then i want to use it in ld so i do ld -lasdf but ld says it can't find the library. how am i supposed to do this?
<gmon> help, how do I restore grub with ubuntu live (desktop) cd?
<draco> baughj I was getting ready to ask the same question!
<henster> sounds busted with a recent update. "alsamixer" is saying snd_ctl_open failed... ?
* Murrlin sits by baughj and asks the same Q
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Bizzeh: the dependant libraries of whatever you wanna build
<Murrlin> and draco
<cinnix> anyone willing to help me install dapper drake from scratch PM me please
<rixxon> cinnix: 1. boot desktop cd, 2. press "install" icon, 3. follow six simple steps
<draco> baughj I did notice all the files are gone on the server... looks like they have problems.
<erUSUL> Bizzeh: you are liyng about linux in general. threathing in linux is far etter than in BSD's NPTL is better than libthr and libkse it is an 1:1 implementation that thanks to the O(1) sched of I. Molnar just rocks the BSD's out.
<baughj> draco: heh. hadn't looked at the server yet
<gdb> Anyone know how I can add a Trash basket to the desktop?
<dattas> the apt-get install mysql-server also installs remote functions correct? i am having trouble getting into mysql from remote computers.
<gdb> It's really easy to drag out a Computer or Home, but Trash doesn't seem to want to drag to the desktop. :-)
<cinnix> rixxon, thanks but i understand what SHOULD happen. the distro is not running the way it was intended to
<JeevesBond> B68ari: have you tried typing the following: sudo apt-get install amsn ???
<B68ari> no
<rixxon> cinnix: oh, sorry then
<JeevesBond> (without the question marks)
<B68ari> where should i type it
<darkyoshi372> B68ari:  in command line
<gdb> dattas: While it may in Ubuntu, I don't believe MySQL listens to the network by default.
<JeevesBond> Give that a go. Type it in a console
<B68ari> which is where
<darkyoshi372> B68ari: menu>applications>terminal
<dattas> ok thanks, i guess i will have to search in mysql then
<darkyoshi372> B68ari: sorry, it's accessories
<baughj> draco: Looks like only universe is affected?
<rixxon> cinnix: did you try failsafe? or that vga mode or whatever it is
<B68ari> ok
<JeevesBond> It's not like Windows B68ari. You generally download from central repositories
<B68ari> ok
<JeevesBond> No need to go looking on the Internet ;)
<st3> queston: i want to do iso images with the full ubuntu universe archive
<draco> baughj: Could be, I was trying to download wine off of universe.
<darkyoshi372> The command line is the best part of linux, it lets you do anything faster.
<st3> is there any way to do it?
<alexbligh> how to I control which video outputs my laptop uses (Ubuntu Dapper) so I can make a presentation on a projector that doesn't support the 1600x1200 res that's on my panel?
<B68ari> and then press enter ?
<darkyoshi372> yes!
<darkyoshi372> B68ari: It's that easy!
<JeevesBond> Yep darkyoshi372! If you're a bit scared of using the command line you can use Synaptic Package Manager B68ari
<JeevesBond> Yes, press enter!
<cinnix> rixxon, freezing on mount root file system
<darkyoshi372> or menu>add/remove programs
<B68ari> asks for password ?
<darkyoshi372> use your password
<B68ari> oh
<JeevesBond> Yeah, type in your user password
<alexbligh> how to I control which video outputs my laptop uses (Ubuntu Dapper) so I can make a presentation on a projector that doesn't support the 1600x1200 res that's on my panel?
<Dewz> Hello, could someone help me out?
<JeevesBond> It's a bit odd, that's an Ubuntu thing. Other distros behave differently
<JeevesBond> Hopefull Dewz :)
<affan> Dewz: depends
<Dewz> I just downloaded the Ubuntu server edition, made the disk and installed it on a machine.
<Dewz> I was wondering how I start the GUI.
<JeevesBond> COngrats!
<chapium> how do I share folders on Ubuntu with other windows computers?
<darkyoshi372> Dewz: I don't think the GUI is installed on the server
<franky123> dewz: the server edition doesnt come with gui?
<JeevesBond> Is there a GUI on the server edition?
<LeaChim> Dewz, the server edition doesn't come with the gui by default. that's why it's the server, not the desktop edition
<Dewz> Oh.. really?
<dreamthief> alexbligh, imho using different video outputs with changing them on the fly is a real pain in the ass with linux ^^
<darkyoshi372> If you're connected to the internet, install gnome
<franky123> dewz: you might have to apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<affan> Dewz: you have to do something like apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<darkyoshi372> or ubuntu-desktop
<LeaChim> Dewz, to install the entire desktop, use the command: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<JeevesBond> Why have a GUI hogging a servers resources? :)
<JeevesBond> Makes sense eh?
<chapium> esp gnome..
<henster> sounds busted with a recent update. "alsamixer" is saying snd_ctl_open failed... any_ideas?
<N3o21> hi, can you help me? I changed /etc/fstab, because I want to use ntfs-fuse... the NTFS disks are mounted, and works. But diks aren't show at desktop.
<smev9> Please, how can i use tv-out .... a command a link, help me out, you got to know it
<tanek> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<n1xt3r> How do you install firefox 1.5 extensions for 1.5.04 when they complain about 1.5.0.4?
<Amaranth> N3o21: I could only make then show up after a restart.
<Dewz> Is there an easy way to learn all of this linux command line stuff?
<Dewz> Cuz' I'm really having a fun time.  lol.
<chapium> Dewz: linuxnewbie.org i believe
<darkyoshi372> Dewz: It just takes experience
<_bt> yes Dewz
<Amaranth> Dewz: Not really. You just learn as you go.
<darkyoshi372> that too :)
<_bt> type    man <command>
<franky123> can someone tell me how "ld" works? i want to link something with a .so i stuck in /usr/lib but i dont know how?
<Amaranth> Dewz: man <command> tells you all about a command
<JeevesBond> Dewz: Not really. But it's worth it!
<N3o21> Amaranth: ? they will be shown after I restart computer?
<B68ari> it wont type in the password....just a big fat black dot bleeping around
<_bt> franky123, try >>  man ld
<smev9> !tv
<ubotu> I know nothing about tv
<Dewz> I'm really starting to not like windows.
<smev9> !tv-out
<ubotu> I know nothing about tv-out
<Amaranth> N3o21: If they're set to automount in fstab, yeah.
<smev9> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ademan> is there a channel for metacity development?
<JeevesBond> I can't live without a linux command line on the computer
<chapium> Dewz: man might tell you about a command, but good luck with that... google is another good resource, I found a lot of good information about using sed by googling "sed tutorial"
<Amaranth> Ademan: #gnome-hackers on irc.gnome.org
<sameer> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<sameer> make: *** [all]  Error 2
<Ademan> thanks amaranth
<darkyoshi372> Dewz: see my private message
<N3o21> Amaranth: but I restarted a computer for few times and nothing happens
<sameer> any one any idea i m installing wireless adaptor= wl-167g
<JeevesBond> B68ari: Just type the password and press enter. Regardless of dots
<Amaranth> N3o21: Are the partitions set to automount in fstab?
<Dewz> So um, after it intsall,  do I do startx?
<Amaranth> N3o21: they'd have "auto" as one of the options
<franky123> _bt: i did and i know i do something like ld -lasdf for asdf.so. but i stuck asdf.so in /usr/lib and i know thats in my path because whereis asdf works, but ld still says that it cant find it.
<chapium> 855 people here and none of you have tried to share a folder with windows!?  help..
<N3o21> Amaranth: /dev/hdb1       /media/storage  ntfs-fuse    auto,gid=1001,umask=0007    0    0
<N3o21> Amaranth: yes
<Amaranth> N3o21: odd
<daved> anyone else getting 403 forbidden when trying to get packages from multiverse?
<[NP] Tangent> chapium: I don't believe in Windows :P
<N3o21> Amaranth: what I have to do to show them on desktop?
<lasindi[lappy] > daved: yeah
<alexbligh> Seems like the trick is to go into X with the monitor plugged in
<JeevesBond> chapium: what was the problem again?
<chapium> [NP] Tangent: windows believes in you
<cinnix> guys, i gave rearranged my ide cables and now the problem is extended with /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off. can anyone help me knowing this or must i ellaborate?
<lasindi[lappy] > daved: not just multiverse either
<Amaranth> N3o21: I don't know.
<daved> [NP] Tangent: all zealots are morons, no matter what your zealotry is for.. kthx
<hardwarehank> so, still the same problem - it's complaining my boot partition is mounted, but it's not
<hardwarehank> I'm using LVM and trying to mount boot on top of the LVM partition
<chapium> JeevesBond: I cannot connect the ubuntu computer on the network through windows 2000.  However I can connect to windows 2000 thru ubuntu
<N3o21> Amaranth: I think, this causes the ntfs-fuse modules... :(
<JeevesBond> daved: He said he doesn't believe. That's not zealoutry
<sneex> any one here use DFSBuild ???
<chapium> JeevesBond: I cannot get past the password prompt.  I've tried using sambapwd, but I keep getting errors
<JeevesBond> errr. Zealotry*
<N3o21> Amaranth: I think, this causes the ntfs-fuse module... :(
<chapium> JeevesBond: I meant smbpasswd
<Amaranth> N3o21: I saw the first time, I don't know what to do.
<daved> JeevesBond: if you read what he really said it was <guy> i need help connecting linux to windows   <zealot> windows sucks!
<cinnix> guys, i gave rearranged my ide cables and now the problem is extended with /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off. can anyone help me knowing this or must i ellaborate?please help
<B68ari> download first then launch install whit the terminal ?
<n1xt3r> chapium: create a share on win2k
<JeevesBond> Oh, then you're right daved :)
<sireliah> does ubuntu come with a av program? or firewall?
<chapium> n1xt3r: I want the files on ubuntu
<sneex> firewall
<Kyral_FreeBSD> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<JeevesBond> cahpium: Have you looked under System -> Administration -> Shared Folder Settings?
<chapium> JeevesBond: yes, its sparse
* kafeine nine inch nails - every day is exactly the same
<JeevesBond> I don't have any experience of connecting in the other direction. Only Windows from Linux
<JeevesBond> Hmmm
<Dewz> Hey guys, after I had installed the Ubuntu-desktop, how do I get into the gui?
<affan> Dewz: startx
<UnityDivided> startx ?
<JeevesBond> So how far do you get. You browse the network from Windows...?@
<Dewz> hmm, it's saying command not found.
<darkyoshi372> Dewz: Try rebooting
<JeevesBond> Rebooting?!
<n1xt3r> chapium: did you create a share on ubuntu?
<JeevesBond> This is Linux!
<Murrlin> hee
<darkyoshi372> It still helps :}
<b166er> HELP, i'm in irssi, just installed dapper, tried to install my nvidia card, but.. the xorg.conf was showing a driver, but it wasnt 'nv' i changed it to nvidia..now all i got when loading X is my mouse pointer and a black screen, putting it back to nv does the same
<TLE> anybody else having trouble with msn servers right now ?
<sireliah> does firestarter GUI come with ubuntu?????
<tomlikest> Dews: Try gdm?
<JeevesBond> MSN is down at the moment
<chapium> JeevesBond: I can see the ubuntu computer on the network, I double click and i get a login and password prompt.  I cannot get any further than that because it doesnt like my password
<B68ari> tell me that get install thing again. ----------- get install ?
<B68ari> souhu
<Murrlin> sudo apt-get install
<B68ari> soho
<JeevesBond> sudo apt-get install amsn
<b166er> will i have to reinstall ?
<Murrlin> ?
<B68ari> ok
<iratik> I have a "dont know which channel to ask" question. : I have a computer with an AMD athlon- now which type of executable should i download ? "alpha","intel" or "ppc" (refering to http://www.php-accelerator.co.uk/download.php)
<iratik> the woman is the only gift which you choose?
<tomlikest> intel
<pteppic> Evening all.
<iratik> tomlikest: intel=amd?
<JeevesBond> So you've tried typing in your root/whatever ubuntu calls it username/password?! Weird!
<b166er> :|
<pteppic> apt pin pins a package to a specific version.  Is there a way of denying a package althogether, even if called as a dependancy?
<doc__> hi, I've got a problem after ubuntu updated some stuff yesterday
<tomlikest> iratik: yeah, it's technically just a 386 chip structure.
<tomlikest> iratik: intel is basically a way of saying the i386 architechture
<B68ari> well it launched but...couldent find filepackage bla bla bla
<pteppic> doc__: Is it kernel related?
<doc__> my nvidia kernel modules won't load anymore, and the gui doesn't come up.
<tomlikest> are you 64 bit?
<b166er> anybody knows  whats (and/or why) the (unknown) driver name after a dapper install with a geforce 2 ?
<JeevesBond> am just trying it myself
<Dewz> Does ubuntu desktop have the same LAMP capabilities as the server?
<Dewz> If so, i'll just redownload the iso and make another disk.
<doc__> pteppic: don't know, how do I tell?
<pteppic> Dewz: Packages are availible.  Yes.
<ddrj> hey guys, i downloaded instlux, and i run the cdrom one and i reboot, but nothing happens?
<iratik> tomlikest: yes when i run head /proc/cpuinfo it says "AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processr 4200"
<pteppic> doc__: Which updates did you install?
<JeevesBond> Yes Dewz, if you install the packages
<iratik> tomlikesit: would that make a difference
<b166er> help ?
<doc__> pteppic: that's a good question too, there was this icon which prodded me with a ton of recommended updates.
<B68ari> huff im done for
<tomlikest> iratik: are you running a 64bit kernel?
<iratik> how do i find out
<tomlikest> type uname -r
<pteppic> doc__: And you didn't read them before you updated?  Okely dokes.  Are you running 64 bit or 32 bit, and was it an update from a fresh install?
<iratik> do they make ubuntu-dapper for 64 bit kernel?
<Bizzeh> how can i get 2.6.17 in dapper?
<doc__> 32 bit
<MagicFab> does anyone know which Windows version of OpenOffice.org is included in the Dapper Desktop lice CD ?
<pteppic> iratik: Yes, but it's a pain in the arse.
<iratik> tomlikesit: 2.6.15-23-server
<doc__> pteppic: well the install is maybe two weeks old
<JeevesBond> B68ari. Try going to System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<pteppic> doc__: Sounds like you've had the latest kernel pushed.
<orbin> ddrj: er, you don't need to reboot apparently...you jsut run an installer
<JeevesBond> Type in the password and that'll give you a nice GUI to play with :)
<b166er> so anyone can help me then, guess i'll reinstall
<pteppic> doc__: Can you drop into single user mode?
<pteppic> b166er: What's the problem?
<doc__> pteppic: i'm on the console with irrsi as I type
<Dewz> I got a error reading from server remote end closed connection when doing the ubuntu-desktop install
<JeevesBond> It's just called "nvidia" on mine b166er
<iratik> pteppic: So with "AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core" and 2.6.15-23-server which option should i select on this page http://www.php-accelerator.co.uk/download.php
<iratik> intel 4.40 1.3.3r2?
<doc__> pteppic: I could start a screen so I can query some stuff if you want?
<rpedro> b166er: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Bizzeh> how can i get linux 2.6.17 in dapper?
<pteppic> doc__: One sec.  I'm checking for the package name.
<b166er> pteppic just finished installing dapper...tried to install my nvidia (gf2) , changed the driver name to nvidia (but it wasnt nv to start..) then, all is black when i log in X
<NoUse> Bizzeh if you compile it yourself, yes
<rpedro> b166er: and use the default nv driver for now,
<tomlikest> iratik: Linux(Intel) ver 4.4.0
<animato> hello, i wanna convert some bookmarks from epiphany to firefox? anyway to convert rtf to html
<iratik> tomlikesit: thanks
<pteppic> doc__: apt-cache profile linux-restricted-modules-amd64-generic, tell me what it says.
<doc__> brb
<tomlikest> iratik: np, sorry 'bout taking the long way around
<JeevesBond> b166er: Do what rpedro  suggested
<Intelligi> To try out Ubuntu, just stick the Live CD and restart?
<doc__> exit
<b166er> rpedro, the default nv driver doesnt cut it for 3D .... and 'nv' or 'nvidia' i cannot load in Gui
<pteppic> b166er: you need to install the kernel module to go with it.  Google for nvidia kernel module and go from there.
<JeevesBond> Yes Intelligi
<rpedro> b166er: the default is nv
<JeevesBond> The installer's also in there
<b166er> Google in Terminal :|
<b166er> rpedro, what i'm saying is that IT WASNT
<Intelligi> So it won't do anything to my hard drive?
<pteppic> b166er: You need to install the restricted modules and then enable it.
<rpedro> b166er: you can use nvidia after you get a working xorg.conf
<b166er> but i didnt pay atention more than that :|
<pteppic> b166er: Apologies.
<animato> no intelligi
<animato> that's why it's called LIVE CD
<Intelligi> Ok, thanks. Gonna test it out now.
<pteppic> b166er: Do you have lynx or links availible?
<chapium> JeevesBond: I got it to work!  I needed to add a user on the ubuntu side.  i was trying smbpasswd -a -m username instead of smbpasswd -a username
<JeevesBond> Have fun Intelligi!
<doc__> pteppic: sry, what was the module again? (darn how to I paste between screens)
<b166er> not installed..
<B68ari> launched synaptic packagehandeling then what...i dont see aMSN anywhere
<animato> hello, i wanna convert some bookmarks from epiphany to firefox? anyway to convert rtf to html
<b166er> and the restricted modules are installed..
<tomlikestorock> clear
<tomlikestorock> heh, woops
<pteppic> linux-restricted-modules-amd64-generic
<JeevesBond> Nice one chapium! Have just realised mine doesn't work. Will ask you if I get stuck ;)
<pteppic> doc__: Check the profile for it.
<pteppic> b166er: Right ones for the right kernel?  There's borked dependancies for 23 up to 25.
<b166er> afk, i'll try 'reconfigure'
<chapium> JeevesBond: alright, if i'm not around just use the memoserv
<sireliah> wtf does W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/shorewall/shorewall_3.0.4-1_all.deb
<sireliah>   403 Forbidden [IP: 146.137.96.15 80]  mean?
<pteppic> b166er: cat /etc/modules, see if nvidia is in there.
<JeevesBond> Heh, thanks mate
<b166er> pteppic, well, i followed a online guide
<tomlikestorock> sireliah: means that they've protected that directory, or a subdirectory of that site...
<pteppic> sireliah: Means you don't have privilidges to access that site.
<tomlikestorock> sireliah: try going to it in your browser
<pteppic> sireliah: Have you just installed apache?
<doc__> pteppic: and the command apt-something profile?
<b166er> ok
<amandabee> sireliah, are you trying to upgrade to Dapper?
<pteppic> doc__: apt-cache profile :-)
<b166er> pteppic nop, there's just 'lp' and 'psmouse'
<pteppic> b166er: nano /etc/modules
<knightabe> I seem to be having a problem with gnome crashing after I login. It crashes before it finishes loading the panel. It has to be related to the driver I'm using for my video card in someway (fglrx) because if I change that back to vesa it works fine. it crashes if I use startx, but not if I start X, export the DISPLAY variable, and then run gnome-session. I'm a bit stumped, does anyone have any ideas?
<doc__> pteppic: Invalid operation: profile
<knightabe> I'm using dapper of course.
<mrDaniel> notebooks have a Fn- button, Fn+Up increases the sound-volume, Fn+Down decreases the sound volume. my problem is, that this function is 'linked' with the volume-control via 'headphones'-volume, how i can link this function with 'PCM' or 'Front'?
<b166er> pteppic , same thing
<b166er> lp, psmouse
<cinnix> install problem: after messing with ide cables and bios settings i reduce the problem to "decrompressing linux... done. Booting the kernel." then nothing happens
<sireliah> no im trying to install shoreline firewall
<sireliah> can you help me?
<pteppic> b166er: In your case, you need to add nvidia to your modules file.
<b166er> 'weird'
<rixxon> mrDaniel: fn+up does not increase volume on my laptop... fn+f9 does.. point being it varies
<Lobster> gn8
<rixxon> mrDaniel: point #2 being im sure fn+whatever just sends some other key combination
<b166er> so, it just adding 'nvidia' after 'psmouse' inthe /etc/modules ? or ?
<TwigEther> tttt/win 18
<sireliah> amandabee i was trying to install shoreline firewall
<pteppic> b166er: Nope, the kernel module allows direct access to the card.  Add the line nvidia, reboot and try again.
<ron_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<nekostar> what the motherF
<pteppic> b166er: This is presuming that the restricted modules are installed (we'll assume for the min)
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> i can't install ubuntu on my desktop because it dosn't recognize hd ide
<nekostar> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-updates/universe/source/Sources.bz2  Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<nekostar> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-updates/multiverse/source/Sources.gz  Error reading from server. Remote end closed connection [IP: 146.137.96.7 80] 
<orbin> drivers for your monitor? :-/
<ron_> :/
<cinnix> install problem: after messing with ide cables and bios settings i reduce the problem to "decrompressing linux... done. Booting the kernel." then nothing happens
<nekostar> anyone have ANY clue whats up with the repository????????????????
<rixxon> nekostar: language. paste. excessive use of question mark. just saying - try to behave :P
<teppic> Whoops, livecd froze for a second.
<sireliah> pteppic i got that error when trying do dl the package for shoreline firewall
<nekostar> rixxon,
<b166er> rebooting
<teppic> sireliah: Try a different mirror.
<nekostar> id like to point out that ubuntu is based on debian
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> i can't install ubuntu on my desktop because it dosn't recognize hd ide. Anybody can help me?
<knightabe> ron_ I hope that wasn't directed at me, I have fglrx installed, and it was working just fine up until the last time I booted my computer, I haven't changed anything since the last boot, and I have not installed any updates.
<nekostar> and none of those things are a problem there................ ~_~
<doc__> need help here, after applying yesterdays updates at a whim my nvidia drivers fail to load
<teppic> doc__: Gimme a dec.
<rixxon> nekostar: then go use debian if you're not happy with ubuntu
<nekostar> but in the mean time how about an explination on the errors
<teppic> doc__: Try the same thing.  cat /etc/modules
<sireliah> how on earth can i try a dif mirror with synaptics
<nekostar> im assuming you must be an op to gripe that much
<nekostar> and im also assuming that an op would be familiar with that error............
<rixxon> nekostar: i guess you could try to change the servers in your sources.list if us.archive is down or broken
<rixxon> nekostar: or try apt-get update
<Intelligi> I just restarted...the live cd didn't kick in.
<Intelligi> What gives?
<jenda> which file hold the folders and filters in thunderbird?
<orbin> Intelligi: sure boot from cd is enabled in bios?
<doc__> teppic: lp psmous sbp2 sr_mod
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> i can't install ubuntu on my desktop because it dosn't recognize hd ide. Anybody can help me?
<FiNaLAlFa> What filesystem should I be using, ext3, reiser?
<teppic> doc__: sudo nano /etc/modules
<Intelligi> No, I'm not sure, orbin.
<teppic> doc__: Add the line nvidia, reboot.
<AngryElf1> FiNaLAlFa, for what?
<nekostar> that was output from apt=get update
<rixxon> FiNaLAlFa: i don't know - but i know ext3 is what ubuntu uses by default
<tomlikestorock> Intelligi: you do, of course, have the bios set to boot from cd rom first, right?
<doc__> teppic: will do, brb
<teppic> Intelligi: Your BIOS boot order has hard drive set before CD?
<teppic> tomlikestorock: You beat me to it :-)
<FiNaLAlFa> rixxon , that's what I needed to know, thnx
<Intelligi> I don't know. How do I check?
<nekostar> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/  <<--- page is empty
<nekostar> hacked ?
<rixxon> nekostar: oh, right. ofcourse... sorry
<tomlikestorock> Intelli: when you boot, hit DEL or F2, or whatever it tells you to go to your bios set up screen
<tomlikestorock> Intelli: BE VERY CAREFUL HERE.
<tr1gg3r> FiNaLAlFa: u will get many opinions on this, it really depends on ur purpose for a desktop system i recommend reiserfs
<rixxon> nekostar: or it is just down :P, try some other archive
<Intelligi> I hope F2 works.
<Intelligi> brb
<tomlikestorock> Intelli: Navigate to where you see your boot order list. Make the cdrom boot first before the hdd
<amandabee> intelli, you probably want to google bios and your computer manufacturer to get the right key
<billybennett> I wish I installed with ReiserFS but the Ubuntu automaticly did ext3
<rixxon> nekostar: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ is alive and kicking
<teppic> nekostar: Doubt it's hacked.  More likely a problem.  Try a different mirror?
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> i can't install ubuntu on my desktop because it dosn't recognize hd ide. Anybody can help me?
<tomlikestorock> this could end in tears
<JeevesBond> billybennett: Same here
<FiNaLAlFa> tr1gg3r , it is a desktop system. don't know what filesystem will give me the best safety/performance
<teppic> tomlikestorock: (understatement)
<AngryElf1> ] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[, does the BIOS recognize the HD?
<amandabee> intelligi, listen to tomlikestorock. Don't change anything but the boot order ...
<orbin> Intelligi: read the text onscreen when you reboot.  it tells you what key to press to "enter setup"
<billybennett> I know nothing about Reiser JeevesBond but I've heard good things :P
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> AngryElf1: Yes
<tomlikestorock> what if he seais all the other options and gets option crazy in there.
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> AngryElf1: No problem with Windows or Suse
<teppic> doc__: joye?
<doc__> teppic: sais nvidia module not found in the gdm log message
<tr1gg3r> FiNaLAlFa: reiserfs is usually faster i have never had any trouble with it
<JeevesBond> It's very fast, I had it on my SuSE system.
<teppic> doc__: terminal, modprobe nvidia (just to check)
<JeevesBond> In it's early days reiser was a little unstable
<teppic> doc__: Did you notice which kernel you're running when you booted?
<JeevesBond> !reiserfs
<ubotu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, in benchmarks it outperforms many others on I/O operations, but they take notoriously long to mount.
<AngryElf1> ] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[, check your md5sums to make sure your ISO is in good shape, then try different versions
<tr1gg3r> FiNaLAlFa: JeevesBond thats true suse does use reiser by default
<doc__> teppic: hmmmm where do I notice that?
<amandabee> I think I'm having the same problem as nekostar: I'm geting 403 forbidden errors for everything in http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<AngryElf1> ] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[, the stock kernel should boot just about everything, if it still doesn't boot you should probably report your hardware configuration
<teppic> doc__: grub at boot, it gives you a list of linux/kernels to boot...
<JeevesBond> Yep, shame SuSE is a total pain in the butt to find packages for
<tr1gg3r> :)
<JeevesBond> apt-get is like a breath of fresh air for me!
<doc__> brb starting darn screen
<teppic> doc__: There's probably options for 2.6.15-25 and 2.6.15-23.
<henster> alsamixer works as root but not otherwise. I have to set audio permissions right? How di I determine my device?
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> AngryElf1: I've tried Install Text version, Hoary version, Dapper... CD is ok
<nekostar> got another mirror for repositories ?
<FiNaLAlFa> Yes, I'm changing from suse as we speak, don't like it at all.
<teppic> FiNaLAlFa: SuSE and RedHat do have a central flaw, namely rpm.
<teppic> doc__: There's probably options for 2.6.15-25 and 2.6.15-23.
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> AngryElf1: My mb is an Asus P5AD2-Deluxe
<orbin> mirrors: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
* tomlikestorock hopes that Intelligi is busy installing Ubuntu
<doc__> teppic: modprobe nvidia => Module nvidia not found
<alephant> ...getting lots of MD5Sum mismatch errors against us.archive.ubuntu.com
<alephant> is there any known issue?
<teppic> doc__: Well that's easy enough.  Give me two seconds to get the package name :-)
<JeevesBond> There are some nice things. YaST could be useful. Wish ubuntu had a centralised control panel. Only problem with that being it messing with config files
<doc__> teppic: I had pretty much problems with this before on a pristine live-cd install
<Chows> I've been getting 404s on all my us.archive repositories :-(
<chamo> hi
<teppic> yep, it's the same problem - restricted modules.
<JeevesBond> lol tomlikestorock
<JeevesBond> hi chamo
<gnomefreak> chamo: take us. out of the repos
<gnomefreak> no
* doc__ copies his xorg.conf to a save place
<gnomefreak> Chows: take us. out of the repos
<teppic> doc__: Good idea. /home if it's on a seperate partition.
<Chows> will try thx
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> AngryElf1: How can I do?
<nekostar> teppic, got another mirror ?
<teppic> doc__: Are you running amd64?
<nekostar> instead of us.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<billybennett> Where is a good place to learn about typical terminal commands I need for daily computer use?
<doc__> teppic: nope, xp3000 here, 32 bit
<orbin> nekostar: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<amandabee> billybennett, I like the O'Reilly LInux in a Nutshell Book
<AngryElf1> ] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[, check your md5sums to make sure your ISO is in good shape
<teppic> doc__: When you installed, did you install for 686 or 386 kernel?
<nekostar> thanx orbin
<chamo> anyone can see Internet TV with Linux ?
<orbin> billybennett: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<billybennett> hmmm I might have that amandabee thanks for the recommendation I'll go see if I do :P
<doc__> teppic: gesh if I remembered, given the option I probably choose 686
<orbin> billybennett: but yeah, a good book is best
<tomlikestorock> Here's one: on my comp, it labels the temperature zones as tszv, tsz0, tsz1. How am I supposed to figure out which temp sensor is for what?
<JeevesBond> Oh, nice one obrin
<JeevesBond> errrr, orbin*
<teppic> doc__: Right, apt-cache search linux-restricted-modules
<amandabee> i was just going to say, or the ubuntu wiki has some good basics.
<teppic> doc__: Find the entry for 2.6.15-25 for 686
<Chows> did the trick, thanks gnomefreak
<teppic> doc__: then install that.
<gnomefreak> Chows: yw
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> AngryElf1: I've burn more CD and the same cd I've used to install ubuntu on other pc. Other pc installation ok
<billybennett> Does anyone know how to search a Samba share?
<AngryElf1> Don't knwo what to tell you...google
<McScruff> billybennett, you could mount the share and search it
<teppic> billybennett: Mount it and then from a terminal find . -name "[search here] "
<billybennett> I've got a shortcut on the desktop but I dunno how to mount it
<teppic> McScruff: Care to handle that one?
<Eldox> hi
<doc__> teppic: on it
<nekostar> ha
<billybennett> How would I go about mounting it?  Ive got a shortcut on my desktop that says Files with a SMB next to it
<doc__> teppic: so I understand this right, I gotten hit by a kernel update, but I don't have the appropriate linux-restricted-module for it?
<nekostar> oakland not working either ~_~
<Alteisen> hi *
<McScruff> teppic, i cant remember how to mount them
<orbin> tomlikestorock: er, is that ubuntu related?  anyway, my guess is read the motherboard manual
<FiNaLAlFa> I'm formatting the extended partition hda7 to ext3, after doing this, ubuntu doesn't recognise the format of the partition it created for itself.
<teppic> doc__: Probably.  -25 has some screwy bits in it. :-/
<doc__> teppic: so why's it pushed out to people automatically with the "please apply these updates by clicking on the icon"?
<McScruff> anyone know why when i watch a wmv all apps show it too bright?
<teppic> doc__: I'm currently ircing from a 5.10 live cd, with my dapper system chrooted in since 2.6.15-25 has completely screwed me over.
<tomlikestorock> orbin: well, I dunno, I only noticed it in ubuntu ;) Guess that would be a good place to start. I'm at work, and just thought there might be some util or othe rway of inferring
<FiNaLAlFa> nvm, restarting the proccess helped.
<doc__> teppic: wonderfull
<gdb> Does anyone know how to add a Trash folder to the desktop in Gnome?
<green_earz> chamo:  use the xawtv app and get your self a Hauppauge  pci card
<doc__> I can at least use mine for irssi
<teppic> doc__: Well usually it works fine for 95% of the userbase.  This kernal update though seems to have had *many* problems with it.
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> AngryElf1: When installation stops on partition and ask me what hd I want partition no one hd is present
<orbin> tomlikestorock: oh i see. where are you getting these tsz* values from?  bios?
<orbin> FiNaLAlFa: doesn't recognise it where?
<doc__> teppic: I can hear Mark not beeing happy ^^
<billybennett> can someone explain to me how to mount shares?  I've got a shortcut on the desktop to my folders on my windows machine with a SMB in the icon but dunno anything else
<green_earz> chamo: ebay for cheap   Hauppauge cards  to GO TV  card are perfect
<Bassetts> dont suppose anyone in here knows where i could get a server, i want to admin it myself and i would like ubuntu on it
<JeevesBond> sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=administrator //tbs/c$ ~/windoze
<billybennett> thanks JeevesBond
<tomlikestorock> orbin: The gnome temperature applet reported them. I noticed it last night. I'm gonna check the bios and the manual when I get home.
<JeevesBond> Is how mine looks billybenner
<jrattner1> Bassetts, make one....
<teppic> doc__: Many people not happy, seems to have hit 64 bit users more than everyone else though.
<JeevesBond> LOL, errr. billybennett
<atgaa> hi, I got (many) messages like this trying to update today - Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/multiverse/source/Sources.gz 403 Forbidden [IP: 146.137.96.15 80] 
<teppic> doc__: Got the restricted?
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> AngryElf1: Can you help me?
<Bassetts> jrattner1: i cant have it at home
<McScruff> atgaa, try re-loading again
<tomlikestorock> orbin: google results tell me that while tszv may seem like a video card temp sensor, naming conventions don't always reveal their true place in the comp
<atgaa> apt-get update??
<billybennett> JeevesBond, where does that show up in the filesystem?
<McScruff> yep
<orbin> atgaa: us mirror is down
<jrattner1> Bassetts, depends if you want a TRUE server you could by one from like HP, or you could just use an old computer
<orbin> apparently
<doc__> teppic: just noticed with uname -a that I was going for 386, removed the 686 again and now putting the 386. afterwards modprobe nvidia should work right?
<JeevesBond> And the first password is your password, the second the remote
<FiNaLAlFa> orbin , when installing you get the partition manager, I created a partition, on step 6 you select what filesystem to use as what. but on that step the newly created file system didn't exist. but the problem is solved after a restart of the installed.
<teppic> doc__: yep.
<Chri[s] > Is there a way to do a reinstall of dapper with out losing my files ?
<tomlikestorock> I was just surprised to see tha tthere were three sensors, not one like windows said
<JeevesBond> billybennett: See the last argument? ~/windoze
<Bassetts> jrattner1: i cant have it at my house though, i would like to rent it in a data server
<JeevesBond> It's there
<billybennett> ohh
<ron_o> Chri[s] , kind of like in Windows?
<doc__> teppic: ok modprobe isn't complaining this time. going to restart gdm
<jrattner1> Bassetts, no clue then :)
<JeevesBond> You don't have to call it something derogatory if you don't want :)
<teppic> doc__: excellent....
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> AngryElf1: are you there?
<Bassetts> jrattner1: ok, my internet here is nowhere near fast enough anyway
<QRZ> Bassetts:  How much are you willing to pay/month?  There are co-location facilities that will be happy to take your $$.
<ron_o> Chri[s] , as far as I know the thing you must do is copy your home directory to another partition, reinstall the OS and then you won't lose anything. :)
<ron_o> if there's a better way I don't know it.
<Bassetts> QRZ: i dont know really i just want to look around and compare some places, as cheap as possible
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> i can't install ubuntu on my desktop because it dosn't recognize hd ide. Anybody can help me?
<atgaa> I can "browse the server
<orbin> FiNaLAlFa: so it wasn't detected during install, but it's fine now?
<Intelligi> Cool! The Live CD works, and Ubuntu looks great. I didn't even need to do anything special to get my wireless network working! I really like Ubuntu.
<atgaa> apt-get update?? returns similar errors
<Chri[s] > ron_o, yeah i think i put my /home on another partation already
<tomlikestorock> Kamzata, your hd is the only one in the system? Is it set to single?
<Intelligi> Does the Live CD have a IRC client?
<JeevesBond> Glad to hear it Intelligi! :D
<green_earz> Bassetts: what would be going on the server ?
<jrattner1> Intelligi, use Gaim
<QRZ> Bassetts:  Well, just for reference, about the cheapest co-lo I could find was approx. $60/month.
<Intelligi> Gaim will connect to IRC?
<tomlikestorock> Intelligi: Greate to hear it
<jrattner1> Intelligi, i believe its on the live CD or BitchX from the command line
<Chri[s] > What's the difference between Desktop, Server and Alternative?
<jrattner1> Intelligi, yes it will
<FiNaLAlFa> orbin, indeed it is. everything is fine now.
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> tomlikestorock: Yes is the only one
<ron_o> then you won't lose your important files, but you won't be able to save your apps you installed and other configurations..
<Intelligi> ok, brb
<billybennett> JeevesBond, I did sudo mount -t smbfs //shsc/f$ ~/windows and I get mount: mount point /home/william/windows does not exist
<Bassetts> green_earz: maybe a ircd, some bots, mail server, just some things i can mess around with
<jrattner1> billybennett, create the mount point then
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> tomlikestorock: It is set as Master
<tomlikestorock> kamzata, and marked as single. I assume you already have windows on this?
<JeevesBond> You have to create the directory first billybennett
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> tomlikestorock: Yes. I've install windows and suse with no problem
<orbin> FiNaLAlFa: that's definitely weird.  maybe file a bug if you're dedicated.  so everything's fine, were ou were asking just out of curiosity?
* orbin shakes fist at crappy laptop keyboard
<ron_o> Chri[s] , just make sure when you do the reinstall that you don't format your new partition...
* JeevesBond just loves to emote
<billybennett> JeevesBond,  sudo mount -t ntfs //shsc/f$ ~/windows
<billybennett> mount: special device //shsc/f$ does not exist
<Intelli2> Cool!
<ron_o> just to make sure it's a good idea to have a backup of that partition, if you can.
<tomlikestorock> kamzata: interesting...
<JeevesBond> Ahhh, it's smbfs not ntfs
<Chri[s] > good idea
<Intelli2> I am using Linux!
<JeevesBond> So am I!
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> tomlikestorock: My mb is an Asus P5AD2-Deluxe
<orbin> Intelli2: heh. someone's enjoying themselves
<csma> peple
<tomlikestorock> Intelli2: The question is... "Now what?"
<ron_o> good for you Intelli2 .. :)
<csma> how i enable or disable bluetooth interface on Ubuntu ?
<ron_o> I hope just about everyone is using linux here. :)
<orbin> tomlikestorock: install of course ;)
<__doc_1> teppic: thx a bunch, got my gdm/x back
<Intelli2> Well, I don't want to install Ubuntu on this computer (though it seems so easy I just might), but I didn't have enough RAM to run the Live CD on my other computer.
<JeevesBond> You would hope so ron_o. Although a couple of trolls stopped over earlier
<FiNaLAlFa> orbin , well, seem to me like their is a small problem. I manually configured partitions on step 5 of the installer, when pressing next it seems that ubuntu didn't reload the partition listing. so I had to restart the installer. Can't confirm the problem so I'm not going to file a bugreport. The last one I filed two weeks ago didn't get looked after yet anyway.
<Intelli2> I still need to backup my hard drive on the other computer.
<teppic> __doc_1: Excellent :-)
<ron_o> Intelli2, you should try Xubuntu then. It uses less resources.
<OneSeventeen> I just installed phppgadmin, so how do I access it?
<__doc_1> teppic: I'll try to remember next time I say yes to a kernel update ^^
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> tomlikestorock: Hd is Maxtor diamond 10
<billybennett> JeevesBond, http://extraball.sunsite.dk/notepad.php?ID=18422
<JeevesBond> Indeed, XFCE is a weapon of choice for many Linux lovers
<Intelli2> My other computer has enough RAM for Ubuntu, just not enough for the Live CD.
<markybob> anyone else having problems reaching us.archive.ubuntu.com ?  i keep getting 403
<teppic> __doc_1: Hell, I said no and it still did it :-) Damn dependancies.
<ron_o> JeevesBond, I'm using Xubuntu.
<KevinIN72> how do i reset my sql database, like make is so there is nothing on it
<teppic> markybob: yep, it's down.
<orbin> markybob: yes.  bout the fifth person i've seen
<tbaur> interest
<teppic> markybob: You're the fourth/fifth person to mention it.
<Spaceraverlinux> okay... i just confirmed that gnome desktop is fubar... with everything in it, nautilus, trash, and panel... have tried making another user, logging in as root adn im out of iedas
<tomlikestorock> kam: so you can actually run the installer, it just doesn't report any ide at all
<ron_o> it will probably work on as little as 90MHZ Pentium and 64MB ram if you're careful.
<markybob> teppic,  someone might wanna add to topic, then :)
<JeevesBond> I've seen this before billybennet
<atgaa> where might I find a list of non-us repositories?
<green_earz> Bassetts:  i would say set a box at home first to get a feel of the server and its adminstration  and what its bandwidth use could be. for a email server here a link for a postfix setup on debian >http://workaround.org/articles/ispmail-sarge/  and you get use the firewalling the setup
<tim> hello. can somebody tell me how to turn ACPI on and off?
<JeevesBond> It's something simple. You might want to supply the username=blahblah bit
<KevinIN72> anyone how do i set up mysql
<ron_o> tim, you can do that on your boot parameters..
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> tomlikestorock: exactly. When setup ask me how I want partition my hd no hd is present
<tomlikestorock> tim: change your boot options to include noapic and acpi=no
<orbin> !ops
<Chri[s] > Failed to run disks-admin
<Chri[s] > Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file, i keep getting this error when trying to access root privilege programs
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<sskk> My sudo had suddently stopped working when I connect through an ssh terminal - no errors it's just like all commands issued using sudo are being ignored. Any thoughts?
<orbin> atgaa: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> ???
<Bassetts> green_earz: thanks, really dotn think my net would handle it though, its about 950k down and 150k up and has 3 pcs on it as it is
<__doc__> teppic: so is there any release notes about the kernel update so I at least know what I suffered for? :D
<atgaa> orbin, thanks
<gnomefreak> orbin: ?
<tim> thanks!
<JeevesBond> KevinIN72 sudo apt-get install mysql (??)
<tomlikestorock> tim: google just to be sure
* HedgeMage peeks in
<orbin> gnomefreak: us mirror is down.  someone requested a topic change to reflect please
<KevinIN72> JeevesBond: ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<HedgeMage> gnomefreak: any clue why we were summoned?
<JeevesBond> Or search for it through Synaptic Package Manager
<Chri[s] > hi
<Spaceraverlinux> HedgeMage, have a moment?? okay... i just confirmed that gnome desktop is fubar... with everything in it, nautilus, trash, and panel... have tried making another user, logging in as root adn im out of iedas
<OneSeventeen> has anyone here used phppgadmin from the Ubuntu repositories?
<KevinIN72> JeevesBond: do you know the wiki page for lamp
<KevinIN72> !lamp
<gnomefreak> orbin: take the us out of the repos the !ops trigger is for emergence use only and abusing it will get you removed atleast
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<gnomefreak> HedgeMage: i got it
<nalioth> orbin: may i suggest in the future you /msg chanserv access #ubuntu list  and find an active op that way?   !ops is for emergency use
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<JeevesBond> Nope, but the bot does ;)
<orbin> oh ok. sorry guys
<teppic> ubotu: Is mysql5 availible in Dapper outside of dotDeb?
<ka0z> xD
<ubotu> I know nothing about is mysql5 availible in dapper outside of dotdeb?
<csma> ue
<teppic> duh, it's a bot.
<jrib> teppic: what do you mean?
<JeevesBond> ubotu: You're a useless shunt aren't you
<tomlikestorock> Kam: can you switch to a terminal and type in sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<ubotu> I know nothing about you're a useless shunt aren't you
<csma> ue
<Spaceraverlinux> JeevesBond, please stop bothering the info
<OneSeventeen> teppic: mysql-server-5.0 is officially supported, isn't it?
<Spaceraverlinux> :D
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> tomlikestorock: when installation is run?
<JeevesBond> Sorry Spaceraverlinux. Couldn't resist it.
<Spaceraverlinux> np JeevesBond
<OneSeventeen> teppic: actually it is listed as "security": http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/misc/mysql-server-5.0
<Chri[s] > hi
<gmon> help I have an grub error 22
<tomlikestorock> Kam: Yeah. Alt-F1 or F2 to switch to a terminal. IIRC.
<gmon> can't boot into linux
<jrattner1> QUESTION: How can I make a request for a program to be in the repos
<orbin> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU maybe
<Kyral_FreeBSD> First make sure its GPL-Complient License
<jrattner1> it is
<HedgeMage> gnomefreak: thanks
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> tomlikestorock: how should be output?
<tomlikestorock> just to see if any hda's are listed
<dany> hi, when i do apt-get install linux-source; apt-get install kernel-package; where does the source code get put into???
<gnomefreak> HedgeMage: anytime ty for all your help in -ops
<tomlikestorock> there should be a table of partitions
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> tomlikestorock: sorry but now i can't try
<tomlikestorock> ah
<orbin> dany: dpkg -L <package> tells you what was installed
<SwampYankee> anybody else getting 403 Forbidden on apt-update?
<gmon> can't boot into linux
<gmon> help I have an grub error 22
<dsforsaken> i get a wierd error, whenever i use sudo it spits out:   timestamp too far into the future
<tomlikestorock> Kam: Is there anything installed on the hard drive as of right now?
<dany> ahh...thanks orbin!
<HedgeMage> gnomefreak: thank nalioth, I was just the scary-looking backup ;)
<orbin> SwampYankee: you using the us. mirror?  it;s down apparently.
<nalioth> HedgeMage: NEVER!
<dsforsaken> neone have ne ideas?
<SwampYankee> yup,  no problem,   I'll wait it out
<green_earz> Bassetts: i run a bittorent tracker and seeder on a throttled uplink of 125bits, the uplink is 250bits but on the torrent box i throttled it to 125bits and on the same server there is apache, which i have not setup a site yet. on a text web site there should be on problem
<HedgeMage> orbin: I'm having probs with it too.
<Intelli2> Ok, I've removed nearly all the porn on my computers, freeing about collectively about 10 gigs. I still need to remove important data from the other computer. I am so excited now, Ubuntu is great. I see no reason to even backup the OS now, just remove the last bit of important data.
<ProN00b> somehow changing locale is buggy
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> tomlikestorock: Hd is formatted. Before was installed Suse 10.1
<Bassetts> green_earz: but with a ircd and bots
<JeevesBond> Wow, ubuntu made you get rid of all your porn?! Impressive :)
<guard> is there a way to stop automating mounting of a partion on my HD. i have removed it from fstab yet i still see it
<Intelli2> Yeah, it did!
<orbin> HedgeMage: that makes you the 7th person i've seen complaining so far f i can count correctly. :)
<dsforsaken> can sumone help me with a sudo error? it says timestamp to far in the future
<HedgeMage> hehe
<mehdi_> hi, any one talking Farsi here
<billybennett> Can someone help me figure out why I cannot Mount my NTFS windows drive through Samba?  http://extraball.sunsite.dk/notepad.php?ID=18422
<tomlikestorock> Huh. Wonder if suse or the formatter of the drive did any wonkyness to it. I think this is beyond me, and I'm not finding much on the ubuntu forums or google, unfortunately :(
<Bassetts> dsforsaken: i dont suppose your trying the firefox icon script?
<billybennett> DONT DO THE FIREFOX ICON SCRIPT
<Stork_> how can i set the permissions of a folder so that.. all the files in the folder are read only (except by root) but users can write files to the folder
<dsforsaken> bassets: no it just happens everythime i use sudo
<billybennett> trust me
<billybennett> lol
<Bassetts> billybennett: why not
<dsforsaken> unless its part of automatix i dont have it
<Bassetts> billybennett: theres a few on the forums, one works well
<billybennett> it messed up lots of stuff for me
<billybennett> I did the one that doesnt work well :P
<dsforsaken> whats firefox icon script neways?
<Bassetts> dsforsaken: i got the sudo message once, i just set the clock past the time it said in the error, then changed it back when i was done
<billybennett> after I did it I saw the other one that seems to work good.. this one installed a new version of firefox and broke all my plugins that I finnaly got working
<guard> exit
<gnomefreak> billybennett: its easy to install ff
<bit_doidao> hello all! im having troubles with using skype with amarok, or listen opened. I found some hijack_dsp_skype stuf, but i don't know how to compile or use it. Can anyone help-me?
<billybennett> gnomefreak, I know its easy :)
<JeevesBond> billybennett: Are you adding: " -o username=blahblah" to that line?
<gmon> help I have an grub error 22
<billybennett> yes JeevesBond
<dsforsaken> Bassets: i kno that works but i want to have the regular time :P
<JeevesBond> bit_doidao: I have problems with Skype too. Is it that Skype "locks" the soundcard?
<dany> apt-get install linux-source; apt-get install kernel-package; are not what i wanted. how do get a dapper source code?? (i want to build a dapper kernel)
<orbin> dsforsaken: it changes the blue ff icon to the 'original' one w/ the fox
<JeevesBond> Because I'm certain it's an artifact of how Skype works
<gmon> anyone can help me please?
<gmon> I have an grub error 22
<Ademan> is there a panel applet that IS a bash shell
<Ademan> ?
<bit_doidao> JeevesBond, i think is this. Skype use the old oss, and dominate the sound card....
<dsforsaken> orbin: oh... lol who woulda thought a script to do that could mess things up lol
<JeevesBond> billybennett: I know the problem!!!! It's backslashes not forward slashes in the UNC path!!!
<billybennett> JeevesBond, sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=Administrator //DELL/F$ ~/windows
<bit_doidao> but they have a skype_dsp_hijack, that make a workaround for it
<orbin> gmon: try ubuntuforums.org  unless we've experienced it, most of us don't really memorise grub error numbers :-/
<JeevesBond> Yep, exactly bit_doidao, you know more about it than I do!
<JeevesBond> billybennett change //DELL/F$ to \\DELL\F$
<billybennett> oh
<JeevesBond> And it'll work. I did exactly the same the other day!
<billybennett> JeevesBond, nope
<JeevesBond> That didn't work? Same error?
<bit_doidao> JeevesBond, look at this: http://195.38.3.142:6502/skype/
<dany> anybody knows where i can download a dapper kernel source code? is it available for download?
<bit_doidao> Anyone had configured ekiga to work with a simple asterisk voip server? i was unable to configure it!
<crimsun> dany: apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)
<billybennett> JeevesBond, do I need the SMBFS package from synaptic? :P
<JeevesBond> Oh, pants. Sorry billybennett. I was wrong it is forward slashes
<primlantah> i have a dualboot xp/ubuntu6.06 system and i would like to use hda1 for linux and dump windows.  is there anything special i need to do to grub once i format hda1?
<JeevesBond> Heh, well maybe.
<billybennett> JeevesBond, it says mount and umount commands for the smbfs (for kernels >= than 2.2.x)
<JeevesBond> I'm a bit of a n00b so you're guess is about as good as mine ;)
<billybennett> hehe
<dany> crimsun: that's the image?...i want to be able to build dapper kernel and boot it.
<BCK> where should i go to configure shares that are on a network host?
<csma> t-
<JeevesBond> Thanks for that bit_doidao! Skype is so rubbish that I'll ditch it ASAP
<BCK> i can only find the place to configure shares for my box
<atgaa> thanks orbin, http://nl.{rest of url} worked fine as wine
<JeevesBond> Speaking of which: Anyone know of a good replacement?
<primlantah> i have a dualboot xp/ubuntu6.06 system and i would like to dump windows.  what do i need to so to make linux bootable if i format hda1?
<crimsun> dany: then you'll need build-essential, devscripts, kernel-package, and initramfs-tools, too
<orbin> atgaa: yw
<billybennett> JeevesBond, I did need that
<JeevesBond> Does it work?!
<billybennett> JeevesBond, my final command was... sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=administrator,password= //dell/f ~/windows
<billybennett> yes JeevesBond
<orbin> primlantah: if you installed grub to the mbr, it should be bootable after you format.  just remove windows from grub
<JeevesBond> YAY! Am glad to hear that!! :D
<BCK> billybennett: is that how you mount network drives?
<dany> crimsun: i will those packages installed. do you happen to know where the actual source code are put into?
<billybennett> BCK, yeah but you need the SMBFS package installed first
<BCK> hmm ok
<billybennett> BCK, I found that out the hard way :P
<Niklas_E> Hi, is there any default login/password for cups when you tries to use the web interface?
<BCK> well i can configure what i share cant find anything to configure shares from another host
<KenSentMe> !tell BCK about samba
<tomlikestorock> billybennet: can't you install avahi and have it detect it for you?
<tomlikestorock> !tell tomlikestorock about avahi
<ubotu> I know nothing about avahi
<billybennett> tomlikestorock, I have no idea lol
<BCK> KenSentMe: ty :D
<JeevesBond> !avahi
<ubotu> I know nothing about avahi
<tomlikestorock> yeah
<tomlikestorock> might want to check that out
<tomlikestorock> http://avahi.org/
<JeevesBond> Thanks tomlikestorock
<csma> df
<crimsun> dany: $(pwd)
<csma> p
<SurfnKid>  anyone konw how to use 'mc'
<tomlikestorock> does appleShares stuff, too apparently
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:crimsun] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | Join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter | #ubuntu+1 is open for Edgy Eft | Please use archive.ubuntu.com instead of us.archive.ubuntu.com for now.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<orbin> cheers crimsun
<lerch> Hello. Can anybody tell me if it's possible to connect to an ftp server in nautilus running in active mode?
<lerch> I'm refering to the "Connect to server..." option in the Gnome panel.
<chrish01> anyone know what the sound setting gui is doing when you check/uncheck the "enable system beep"?
<neotard> lerch:  ftp://<server address> ?
<chrish01> i want to disable system beep on a ubuntu-server
<dany> crimsun: the kernel source code gets put in my pwd (present working dir)? I don't see it...
<crimsun> dany: did you ``apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)'' ?
<dany> yes
<crimsun> dany: you don't see the extracted dir and the source package?
<dziengel> is anyone else getting a 403 when they try install software?
<crimsun> dany: see the topic.
<crimsun> dany: sorry
<crimsun> dziengel: see the topic
<crimsun> (very last part of the topic)
<dziengel> sorry......thanks
<Intelli2> I still wanna back up my hard drive, just in case. What would be a good program to do that with? My only real options are either to put the backup on CD-Rs, or shrink it enough and send it to this computer.
<dany> crimsun: i'm trying it again.
<ardchoille> Intelli2: you might wanna have a look into partimage
<matthew_w> Hey guys
<matthew_w> Is there a way I can log into another machine on my network and perform operations on it?
<matthew_w> As root?
<Xappe> hmm, my serpentine wont start burning mp3:s to audio cd when clicking "write to disc". This is the error in terminal when clicking on the button: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16217
<apokryphos> matthew_w: yes, you can use ssh
<apokryphos> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto. Putty is a nice windows ssh client, see http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<BCK> ive setup a share with the shared folders tool, yet on the winblows box its asking for username and password
<SurfnKid> apokryphos: do you know mc?
<apokryphos> not really
<SurfnKid> ok
<BCK> yet i picked to allow users to browse folders
<SurfnKid> does anyone know how to use Midnight Command
<SurfnKid> er
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by ChanServ
<rixxon> BCK: use something random :P
<BCK> huh ? :P
<rixxon> BCK: just type foo as username and bar as password ;P
<orbin> Xappe: gee, they couldn't have made a more cryptic error for users could they?
<BCK> ok
<BCK> lets see
<Xappe> orbin: no ;)
<rixxon> BCK: worth a shot anyway
<rixxon> BCK: sometimes works for me
<BCK> didnt work :P
<rixxon> aoh
<Intelli2> What is partimage?
* BCK is not surprised
<soundray> !info partimage
<ubotu> partimage: backup partitions into a compressed image file. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-14 (dapper), package size 261 kB, installed size 936 kB
<Intelli2> How much is the compression?
<rixxon> Intelli2: i guess that sorta depends on how compressable the data is? :P
<Intelli2> True. Does the program support burning onto CD-Rs?
* kafeine agnostic front - peace
<EmprCezar> Hello. I'm getting 403 forbidden when trying to apt get gftp. It's trying to fetch from http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gftp/
<soundray> Intelli2: no, but you can split the image in chunks that fit.
<crimsun> EmprCezar: please see the topic.
<Intelli2> If it a windows program?
<Intelli2> Cause I need a windows program first.
<Intelli2> *Isit
<soundray> Intelli2: it may run in Cygwin, I don't know.
<JeevesBond> EmprCezar: the US mirrors are down
<Intelli2> I haven't actually installed Ubuntu yet.
<JeevesBond> Try taking the US off the URL - I think that works
<Intelli2> I'm just running the Live Cd on a computer I don't plan to actually install it on (yet).
<green_earz> dany:  i have a main drive with the OS on it and a slave drive i backup to. what i  backup is the /etc/  and /var/lib/dpkg/   for the package list and  /home .  the program is use rsnapshot
<soundray> Intelli2: you can boot the live CD on the computer you're installing and save the partimage images to a USB drive.
<Intelli2> Don't have enough RAM for the live CD on the other computer.
<Intelli2> I'll find a way, don't worry about it.
<Intelli2> Thanks guys.
<Intelli2> Later.
<udo> what is alsaconf?
<soundray> !info alsaconf
<ubotu> Package alsaconf does not exist in dapper
<soundray> !find alsaconf
<ubotu> No packages matching 'alsaconf' could be found
<crimsun> udo: it's a legacy config tool. We don't ship it with alsa-utils.
<matthew_w> Hey, for some reason, I'm here in the ssh tutorial, but I can't log into these hostnames etc... what's going on?
<ZeZu> is us.archive broke ?
<crimsun> ZeZu: read the topic.
<ZeZu> ah
<udo> in my dapper i can use it is says it doesnt exist
<crimsun> udo: that's because we don't include alsaconf. Why do you need it?
<udo> i want to now if dapper detect my card
<BIAF> anyone know what would be best hosting panel for easy setup, ISPConfig or Webmin?
<crimsun> udo: then ``cat /proc/asound/cards''
<b166er> Just installed dapper, my nvidia card gave me problem , so i had to reinstall, now i see that my 'nvidia driver' in 'device' in the xorg.conf, is 'vesa' by default after install , can someone help ??
<ZeZu> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2: Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<matthew_w> It keeps telling me the passwords are wrong in ssh
<crimsun> ZeZu: clean && update
<matthew_w> I don't know why, I'm using my user pass from the compute,r .. X_X
<ZeZu> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2: Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<ZeZu> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2: Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<ZeZu> same thing
<crimsun> ZeZu: works here.
<billybennett> what do I need to unzip through Nautilus
<ZeZu> how very helpfull
<crimsun> ZeZu: try se.archive?
<ZeZu> oh well seems to use another one
<LjL> ZeZu: yeah, try an european archive
<laboratorio_> hi.!!!
<doubler> which is the italian help channel for ubuntu?
<crimsun> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ZeZu> i get way better speeds from sites in usa
<ZeZu> 800kb/s+
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<billybennett> what do I need to unzip through Nautilus???
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:crimsun] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | Join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter | #ubuntu+1 is open for Edgy Eft | Please use se.archive.ubuntu.com or archive.ubuntu.com instead of us.archive.ubuntu.com for now.
<udo> crimsun i think the problem is the irq for my sound card
<LjL> doubler: though there's many more people here; if you know some english, you might want to try asking here
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<b166er> !vesa
<ubotu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<b166er> !x
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<crimsun> udo: what's the output from that cat command?
<crimsun> udo: use pastebin
<tim> hello, can anybody help me with an overheating problem? im running at 63 at idel. shuts down when i put a marginal load to work
<udo> crimsun it says VIA 8237 with AD1888 at 0xe400, irq 201
<doubler> i want to install the new version of firefox on my ubuntu. I have downloaded the .tar archive, but now wthat i have to do? :D
<dany> green_earz: sorry, i don't follow what you said about rsnapshot.
<LjL> ZeZu: well, apparently at the moment you're getting *zero* speed from them, or not ;)
<crimsun> udo: are you trying to use the onboard?
<crimsun> dany: did you find the extracted Linux source?
<apokryphos> doubler: follow the instructions at /msg uboutu firefox
<LjL> doubler: what's wrong with the firefox 1.5 that's in ubuntu?
<udo> crimsum this is the onboard sound card
<crimsun> udo: right, and that's what you're trying to use, correct?
<LjL> doubler: you really should avoid installing stuff from .tar.gz archives or .rpm, etc, if at all possible
<udo> crimsun yes
<crimsun> udo: Then it's detected fine. pastebin ``amixer''
<dany> crimsun: it is still going.. ( i was doing apt-get -install- rather than apt-get -source-)
<crimsun> dany: ah, ok.
<green_earz> dany:  rsnapshot is the program that dose the backup > aptitude show rsnapshot   on a cron
<udo> crimsun the problem is the irq
<tim> hello, can anybody help me with an overheating problem? im running at 63 at idel. shuts down when i put a marginal load to work
<udo> how can i change the irq settings?
<udo> crimsun how can i change the irq settings?
<doubler> mmm i have typed: "/msg ubuntu firefox" but there is no private msg
<crimsun> udo: what's the problem with the irq?
<LjL> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<crimsun> udo: is sound inaudibleL
<crimsun> udo: s/L/\?/
<ZeZu> man, i think the source archive is the one working, b/c its taking a whole lot of time to setup g++
<udo> yes
<lerch> neotard: Sorry my late respond. ftp://<server address> works in passive mode, but It just sits there forever trying to connect to a server requiring active mode.
<udo> crimsun yes
<crimsun> udo: that's not necessarily an irq problem. Please pastebin the output from ``amixer''
<udo> crimsun i dont hear any sound this is the problem
<Sp4rKy> hi
<udo> crimsun how can i change the irq settings
<crimsun> udo: if you don't hear sound, it's often a mixer setting
<crimsun> udo: very rarely is it an irq issue
<Sp4rKy> does anyone have a dell inspiron with i810 videocard and can get a resolution higher than 1024*768 ?
<LjL> doubler: perhaps try looking at this part first: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion#head-a14697a00e2bbd64f4d6ee098d69e97b5209ad44  --- it sounds easier
<mikearthur> how do I enable BCF fonts in Ubuntu?
<doubler> ok thanks
<crimsun> Sp4rKy: I use 915resolution with this i915GM
<FiNaLAlFa> where do I see if I have 3D acceleration?
<crimsun> FiNaLAlFa: glxinfo |grep direct
<Sp4rKy> crimsun, and what rso can you get ?
<crimsun> Sp4rKy: the laptop's native is 1024x768, but I'm using 1280x1024 on an external atm.
<crimsun> it can drive 1920x1440
<green_earz> udo: check to see what drive you need at http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/   just in case it not the right driver
<matthew_w> Here's a quick question
<matthew_w> Can you mount a network drive?
<crimsun> green_earz: it's the correct driver
<udo> crimsun http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16219
<matthew_w> IE: can I mount my computer's /dev/hda on a computer in the living room in a folder on it's desktop?
<Sp4rKy> crimsun, so the default screen of laptop can't have higher reso than 1024*768 ?
<crimsun> udo: amixer set 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' 0
<Jowi> how can I change the console/vt resolution or font?
<green_earz> crimsun: ok and are you in the audio group   : command to find out   groups
<mikearthur> how do I enable BCF fonts in Ubuntu?
<crimsun> green_earz: (you meant that for udo, and his user is, else he would have received an error with amixer)
<green_earz> sorry
<blenda> hi! i recently upgraded breezy -> dapper and now mozilla won't find my search engines located in ~/.mozilla/firefox/XXX.default/search/. why is that?
<green_earz> udo:  ok and are you in the audio group   : command to find out   groups
<Centaur5> How can I make it so my user always has permissions to a folder even after a partition is mounted to it?
<crimsun> udo: after you execute that set command, try ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav''
<mindspit> hallo all!
<Flippy209> hallo
<mindspit> can i force kerry beagle search to rescan directories again for new stuff?
<mindspit> it does not find anything under /media/hdd1(hard disk using fat32) i have
<tim> hello, can anybody help me with an overheating problem? im running at 63 at idel. shuts down when i put a marginal load to work
<KevinIN72> can anyone help i am having trouble with sudo mysql -u root, it says access denied
<Low_E> hello, noob here, may i pose question?
<ardchoille> Jowi: have a look at the second post on this page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=169625&highlight=vga%3D791
<ardchoille> Jowi: That is what I did yesterday and it worked great
<Low_E> which steps to add new users in ubuntu-server?
<Low_E> or where can i find info about this
<green_earz> tim:  is the power supplie unit blowing air out ?
<Low_E> allready googled but not found yet
<tim> :green_earz im running a laptop
<Jowi> ardchoille: ah, of course. how stupid of me. I was just playing around with the framebuffer for another reason. cheers!
<ardchoille> Jowi: np :)
<tim> green_earz: im running a laptop
<synap> ok
<synap> this is the weirdest thing happened to me
<synap> I rebooted
<synap> did log in
<QRZ> Low_E:  try, 'sudo useradd' at the command prompt. ('man useradd' for more info)
<synap> and from now on it starts xfce
<synap> instaed of gnome
<green_earz> tim:   can you see any thing with the command top thats using a lot of menory ?
<synap> can anyone tell me which config file stores the different sessions ?
<Warbo> Did you choose XFCE without realising (and set it to default)?
<synap> very unlikely
<Low_E> QRZ, tried that and it did something but I must have made an error with the further syntaxis of useradd
<synap> anyway, because of my laptop screen, X misses a part of the screen until gnome has started
<KevinIN72> how do i remove mysql than reinstall it
<Warbo> synap: You should be able to reset it to GNOME by choosing GNOME in the login window then making it default (it should ask if it is not already)
<synap> so it's hard to change the config from the gui :)
<synap> so I was wondering where it is stored
<Low_E> do I have to make goups and homedirectory before using command useradd?
<bartmaniac> hello, Can someone take a look at my logfile on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16220 ? Take a look at the time difference between lines 290-291  ? After I log in with my username and password (gnome) everthing stops for some minutes and then continues? What is going wrong?
<tim> green_earz: opera is using 64, next biggest is gonme-panel on 17 so nothing hogging
<Warbo> synap: I know the sessions are in /usr/share/xsessions and the config is most probably in your home (as a hidden file)
<Sp4rKy> crimsun, so the default screen of laptop can't have higher reso than 1024*768 ?
<crimsun> Sp4rKy: on this machine, correct
<Warbo> synap: ~/.xsession or something (I will check)
<synap> Ok, please check
<synap> thanks for your time btw
<synap> much appreciated
<distanceisdeath> whats a downloadable browser that start ups really fast? faster than mozilla
<QRZ> Low_E:  As I recall, simply typing, "sudo useradd" at the command prompt will start the interactive command line tool, which prompts you for the necessary info.  Sees pretty straight-forward.
<crimsun> Sp4rKy: I installed 915resolution, edited /etc/default/915resolution, restarted 915resolution, and restarted gdm
<Low_E> ok, let's try that
<fernando_> Hey, I have probably a  trivial problem with sound card CS4236 and Dapper
<crimsun> fernando_: does it involve "not loading"?
<Sp4rKy> crimsun, i'm sorry but i don't understand, do you have a higher rso than 1024*768 with the screen of your laptop ?
<QRZ> Low_E:  Sorry... it's, 'sudo adduser', not, 'useradd' (I always get the two mixed up)
<crimsun> Sp4rKy: no, I can't.
<Low_E> is not so straight forward for someone who does not speak English, .. all that is happening is kindoff MAN USERADD
<Low_E> ah thereis difference?
<crimsun> Sp4rKy: the highest it will support is 1024x768.
<udo> crimsun how can i change the irq settings for my sound card
<Sp4rKy> crimsun, k :( so i can uninstall 915reso :/
<Warbo> synap: Hmm. It looks like I have a .xsession-errors file and a .Xauthority but that is all that looks relevant (I have also checked in .gnome2 for a GDM config)
<crimsun> Sp4rKy: to use an /external/ lcd, I have to use 915resolution, else it's stuck at 640x480
<gavagai> there is lightning RIGHT OUTSIDE my window
<Sp4rKy> crimsun, k
<gavagai> wicked
<synap> warbo yeah same for me, argh ;)
<udo> crimsun it says irq 201
<crimsun> udo: what happened with: amixer set 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' 0    ?
<wetland> tim: is the laptop a dell?
<crimsun> udo: that's fine.
<fernando_> Sound does not work overall. If you mean having added in /ect/modules the line snd-cs4236 .... I did it. It worked with the previous release. Logs tell: snd_cs4236: Unknown symbol snd_card_disconnect
<QRZ> Low_E:  Your English is fine! :-)  Yeah, try, 'sudo adduser' and it should prompt you for the necessary info to create a new user account.
<udo> crimsun nothing matter
<Warbo> synap: If you can'r reach the "Session" button due to screen size have you tried pressing ctrl-alt-+ (on NumPad) to zoom in then scroll across to the button (it may fit with a smaller resolution)
<tim> wetland: no HP zd7200
<synap> hmms let me try that
<crimsun> fernando_: pastebin ``uname -r && modinfo snd && dmesg''
<crimsun> udo: what does "nothing matter" mean?
<udo> crimsun nothing happen
<BIAF> any fast way to switch my user to root/admin so i can get rights to write to folders via gui?
<Warbo> BIAF: Use gksudo nautilus
<Warbo> BIAF: You could add that to a menu entry with Alacarte if you want
<crimsun> udo: so what's the output from: amixer get 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA'
<green_earz> tim: use the command       ps auwx   it give you more detail  of what running and there useage just in case its a process that grabing the resause
<Low_E> nice! thx
<Low_E> i thought adduser and useradd did the same
<BIAF> i just know sudo -s for command , but how do i log in as root into gui
<fernando_> [   70.291578]  snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry
<synap> hmms
<fernando_> [   70.291862]  snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry
<fernando_> [   70.292195]  snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device
<fernando_> [   70.292481]  snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device
<fernando_> [   70.292760]  snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl
<fernando_> [   70.293030]  snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add
<synap> well thanks for trouble
<fernando_> [   70.293307]  snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf
<fernando_> [   70.293584]  snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_major
<synap> i'll get to it
<fernando_> [   70.294025]  snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device
<fernando_> [   70.294304]  snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_device_new
<fernando_> [   70.294581]  snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl
<fernando_> [   70.294958]  snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove
<neotard> BIAF:  you cannot log in as root
<fernando_> [   70.295228]  snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister
<QRZ> Low_E:  Both can be used but adduser is easier.
<Low_E> what is "room number"?
<fernando_> [   70.295515]  snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_register_device
<fernando_> [   70.317989]  snd_opl3_lib: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_new
<fernando_> [   70.318269]  snd_opl3_lib: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt
<fernando_> [   70.318586]  snd_opl3_lib: Unknown symbol release_and_free_resource
<fernando_> [   70.318857]  snd_opl3_lib: Unknown symbol snd_hwdep_new
<PORDO> Google knows what you ate for breakfast.
<fernando_> [   70.319221]  snd_opl3_lib: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new
<fernando_> [   70.319512]  snd_opl3_lib: Unknown symbol snd_device_new
<Warbo> BIAF: You should not really log in a whole session as root, only use the application which you want to give root priviledges with gksudo instead
<fernando_> [   70.319965]  snd_opl3_lib: Unknown symbol snd_device_free
<Warbo> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<fernando_> [   70.382675]  snd: Unknown parameter `device_mode'
<green_earz> thats nice wallpaper
<fernando_> [   70.385535]  snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register
<fernando_> [   70.385900]  snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry
<udo> crimsun how can  i change port, irq, and dma for my sound card?
<fernando_> [   70.386230]  snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry
<fernando_> [   70.386647]  snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf
<fernando_> [   70.387021]  snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit
<fernando_> [   70.387420]  snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register
<Flippy209> Warbo: FYI I never was able to get your instructions working yesterday.
<neotard> omg
<crimsun> udo: you don't need to
<fernando_> [   70.387718]  snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<fernando_> [   70.388000]  snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new
* fernando_ was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (flood)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<QRZ> Low_E:  It's just an informational field that might have come in handy in a school account environment.  You can safely ignore it.
<tim> green_earz: nope nothing runing much over 2-3 percent
<Warbo> Flippy209: Ah, I came back and missed you by, like, 10 seconds
<green_earz> tim: is the kernel the standard 386 ?
<Warbo> Flippy209: I am very new to ATI cards, so I would appreciate any work on the page (just log in to edit)
<crimsun> udo: can you give me the output from: amixer get 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA'
<udo> crimsum what is this command sudo modprobe snd-es18xx?
<ohrenkrebs> hi !
<green_earz> tim: uname -a
<crimsun> udo: it loads the driver for hardware you don't have
<Low_E> but I would like to use the server in a school envirement :) I am a professor, knowing nuts about linux
<Low_E> want to learn
<ohrenkrebs> maybe anyone can help me out with my wintv nova-s-plus and ubuntu ? i got video but no sound - i tried the newest cvs sources from v4l.
<gavagai> Low_E, those things like "room number" aren't too useful unless you run "finger", which is a program that sort of lets users check each other out
<Murrlin> slap me with a D'OH sign. just read the TOPIC murr!
<Low_E> i c
<tim> green_earz: yes standard 386
<gavagai> most school environments don't use finger anymore though
<QRZ> Low_E:  Then you would usually assign the user's 'homeroom' number to it.  Again, may or may not apply for your particular situation.  It's just an informational field.
<Warbo> gavagai: That sounds sooooooo wrong :)
<Flippy209> link your page again Warbo
<gavagai> Warbo, fingering?  :)
<Flippy209> I'll PM you with what I had troubles with
#ubuntu 2006-06-22
<Low_E> thx QRZ!
<QRZ> Low_E:  welcome
<Warbo> gavagai: You finger users to sort of check each other out
<Flippy209> I'd rather not edit the page, as I didn't even know what the kill gnome or xorg commands were
<gavagai> lol
<el-nino> what can i use to unrar files , i nice all in one gui would do
<green_earz> tim:  what is like with a livecd just to check if there a differents
<Warbo> Flippy209: Erm I think wiki.ubuntu.com/RadeonDriverHowto (I will check in Epiphany now)
<soccio> Hi, everybody
<soccio> Is there anybody who could help me about downgrading a package?
<tim> green_earz: i want to check that, but i dont have a live CD
<udo> crimsun http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16221
<BIAF> Warbo : what im i ment to do with gksudo, says maiising command run when i run in a term, I just want to drag n drop a folder into the main apache www via gui
<gavagai> el-nino, no idea about a GUI, but in terminal just "unrar"
<Flippy209> anybody know the gfx command to check to see of GL rendering is working?
<Flippy209> I had the site at work, now I can't find it :\
<ardchoille> Flippy209: glxinfo | grep render
<Warbo> Flippy209: "glxinfo | grep "direct rendering""
<crimsun> udo: what precise command did you type in?
<green_earz> Low_E: with useradd you have more control over the process
<Flippy209> great thx
<Flippy209> see, I had gfx not glx lol
<gi2k15> how can I manually mount a DVD?
<udo> crimsun amixer get 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA'
<^hal> mount /dev/dvd /media/dvd
<crimsun> udo: and how did you set it?
<Warbo> BIAF: Nautilus is the GNOME file manager, so "gksudo nautilus" will launch it with super user priviledges (gksudo needs to be followed by a command)
<Flippy209> direct rendering = no, that's the problem I came with last night warbo
<BIAF> gksudo filebrowser? or something
<BIAF> i see
<Low_E> QRZ, once these users added, how can i give some of them adminrights?
<udo> crimsun amixer get 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA'
<Warbo> Flippy209: What does "lsmod | grep "radeon"" give?
<Flippy209> one sec
<crimsun> udo: type exactly this: ``amixer set "IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA" 0''
<gi2k15> hal, k, thx
<Low_E> is there a certain group they have to be added (administrator or root?) and how to do this?
<Flippy209> 2 lines, want me to pastebin, or is IRC fine?
<green_earz> tim:  you could wget the damm small linux cd http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/   to check out a livecd
<Warbo> Flippy209: 2 lines should be OK
<Flippy209> radeon                116000  1
<Flippy209> drm                    73236  2 radeon
<Low_E> do i have to change or add lines in /etc/groups ... (found something about this in manpages?
<Warbo> Flippy209: OK, well that is the right driver, so it is loaded
<Flippy209> I even tried using your tweaks
<udo> crimsun http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16222
<Low_E> and why is root disabled?
<Flippy209> the AGP fast write 4x is that the speed of the AGP buss?
<Flippy209> bus*
<Warbo> Flippy209: I didn't try it without to be honest
<crimsun> udo: now try: ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav''
<ardchoille> Low_E: security reasons. You should be able to do most anything with sudo.
<Flippy209> yeah the tweaks didn't work really, I did have a question though, I had an extra line in there that you didn't I have no clue what it is
<QRZ> Low_E:  Give the users sudo access.
<Flippy209> let me get it for you
<Warbo> Flippy209: FastWrite is a feature, I assume that it makes it go quicker. The AGP speed getting set to 4 is because the default is set to 1 to be more reliable
<tim> green_earz: cool i will try that. thanks for your help. will download now and try in the morning!
<green_earz> np
<green_earz> and all the best
<udo> crimsun nothing
<Flippy209> Warbo:  are you playing any DX9 games on your setup?
<udo> crimsun i dont hear any sound
<crimsun> udo: now: ``amixer set "External Amplifier" off''
<Warbo> Flippy209: no, but I have been using OpenGL stuff and it works well
<hbweb500> Is there a way to change the gnome menu icon from the ubuntu logo to something else?
<fernando_> Crimsun, sorry I am stupid with IRC. Couls you guess something from dmesg?
<Flippy209> WoW works under cedega, but is slightly choppy that's why I suspected 3d issues
<Zephod|brb> lo
<crimsun> hbweb500: yes, change distributor-logo
<ardchoille> hbweb500: yes, there are a few methods to do that on the ubuntuforums
<udo> crimsun http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16223
<MystaMax> inside gnome, I can't unmount the drives which are listed on my desktop (sda2 and some others) how do I set it up so that I cant unmount and mount drives w/o being ROOT?
<Zephod|brb> anyone willing to hold a noob's hand for a sencond?
<crimsun> hbweb500: see the ubuntu-artwork package
<hbweb500> ok, thx, will do
<Warbo> Flippy209: "proper" 3D stuff, like 3D models and things, work really well, but blurring and transparency and things like that tend to go slow compared to my Nvidia with half as much RAM (but I don't know whether this is the card or the driver's fault)
<paladinhugo> hello
<Low_E> QRZ, can I bother you again and ask how I do that: giving sudo access?
<paladinhugo> how can I change the depth of my monitor?
<ardchoille> Zephod: what's up?
<crimsun> udo: now try playing music
<QRZ> Low_E:  In Breezy, it was as simple as making the user part of the adm group.  Not sure if it's the same for Dapper.  However, you can also simply add the user to the /etc/sudoers file with visudo.
<Zephod> ardchoille cant work out how to config eth0
<Flippy209> Warbo have you seen http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide at all?
<green_earz> Zephod|brb: whats the problem
<Low_E> visudo?
<crimsun> fernando_: I have to board a plan in 5 minutes, sorry, won't be able to check
<Zephod> was using a wireless network card that was nicely preconfigured, but now trying to set up eth0 and not having any joy
<crimsun> plane^
<udo> crimsun nothing
<udo> crimsun i dont hear any sound
<fernando_> Thanks, Have a nice flight!
<crimsun> udo: are you using the front or rear speaker jacks?
<paladinhugo> can anyone help me?
<udo> crimsun i think the problem is the irq
<Flippy209> the thing I'm wondering about is the fglrxinfo return
<Flippy209> for openGL renderer string should that be radeon since we changed the drivers?
<crimsun> udo: then boot with "noapic" or "pci=noacpi"
<Low_E> there is allready a line root ALL=ALL ...
<Warbo> Flippy209: You realise that the fglrx and radeon drivers are different?
<Warbo> Flippy209: Oh, OK
<Flippy209> yes
<QRZ> Low_E:  Yeah... as in, 'sudo visudo' which will open up the /etc/sudoers file in a text editor.
<crimsun> udo: sorry, I have to board my flight now
<BIAF> Warbo : what if im installing a script from firefox and its about to create folders and stuff , what app would i tell gksudo to allow admin access with in that instance
<Flippy209> but see on that page in that return he's got the vendor and renderer screen as something else
<QRZ> Low_E:  You should probably do some reading about sudo though.
<udo> how can i use the command "noapic"
<Flippy209> with using the radeon drivers I'm getting a return of Mesa GLX Inderect
<Warbo> BIAF: If it is being done with firefox then "gksudo firefox" will give it admin rights, but I would NOT use that to access the regular Internet
<paladinhugo> can anyone tell me how can I change the screen depth?
<udo> how can  i boot with "noapic" or "pci=noacpi?
<Flippy209> lemme just fire up wow in cedega quick and see if I notice a difference, I couldn't test it last night
<Low_E> "members of admin group may gain root previleges" ?? is a line in this visudo ... so do I have to make them memeber of admingroup anyway?
<BIAF> warbo : thanks
<Warbo> Flippy209: The "fglrxinfo" program seems to be specific to the fglrx driver, so I would go with glxinfo (which apparently is also saying no direct rendering?)
<Flippy209> correct
<Dial_tone> how do you list installed pkgs with apt?
<gord> paladinhugo, in your xorg.conf (/usr/X11/xorg.conf) look for a item called 'DefaultDepth' in the section 'Screen'. change that to the display depth you want, backup your xorg.conf first though
<QRZ> Low_E:  Nope.  A line with, 'username  ALL=(ALL) ALL' in the /etc/sudoers file will give sudo access to username.
<Flippy209> what was it glxinfo | grep rendering ?
<Flippy209> nvm got it
<Warbo> Flippy209: I was watching a few Demos earlier and one of them actually said as part of it's initialisation "Congratulations you have direct rendering" which I find quite ironic now :)
<mwe> glxinfo|grep direct
<paladinhugo> gord, I have already changed that
<Flippy209> oh really
<Flippy209> demos from radeon?
<Low_E> okay thx and how do I use these ^X-commands ? it is not ALT-X f SHift-X
<gutano> is the desktop CD just a liveCD with enough tools to start a network install? server having most packages on the cd?
<gord> paladinhugo, restart X then
<Warbo> Flippy209: Demos as in Demo Scene (check scene.org if you don;t know what it is)
<paladinhugo> Ctrl Alt Backspace?
<gord> or just a normal restart
* Flippy209 is kinda knew to the "scene" :P
<Flippy209> new* even
<ardchoille> paladinhugo: yes
<Warbo> Flippy209: I've got soooo many on my Amiga cover CDs
<QRZ> Low_E:  That is CTRL-x
<Flippy209> well dude, besides following your directions to a tee.. (3 times) do you know any other way to enable that?
<Flippy209> I know the card supports it
<Warbo> Flippy209: But emulating 3D graphics on an x86 is a bit didgy
<paladinhugo> is there any way to check the actual depth?
<Low_E> ahaaaa
<Flippy209> it seems we'd agree that possibly I do need the tweaks you provide
<Flippy209> but when I added them I couldn't boot x
<Warbo> Flippy209: Well I sort of made up those instructions as I went (and cut out the bits which didn't work) so I am really at a loss
<Flippy209> I guess Load x would be the correct term
<Warbo> Flippy209: Hang on, I will make sure they are correct (maybe a typo is the only problem)
<Low_E> ^X seems to exit but dont I have to save it first? how? is this a regular vi? maybe I should look for vi-faq?
<Flippy209> ok
<Flippy209> I only use vi because I'm used to it
<Flippy209> everybody else has some nifty text editor they perfer though :P
<gutano> can anyone tell me the difference between the desktop/server install CD's?  (a little less dumbed down than the download page)
<Flippy209> what's the problem Low_E ?
<Dial_tone> the server sets up LAMP, I believe
<garryF> I prefer gedit for gnome or nano
<Flippy209> to save in vi do :w while not in insert mode
<maxkelley> Hi, is there anyone experienced with vncserver/Xvnc?
<paladinhugo> brb
<billybennett> How hard is it to get TVout working with Nvidia Cards?
<Flippy209> yeah I kept running into those three yesterday
<Flippy209> garryF:  what's the ^ mean at the bottom of (nano)
<Flippy209> I think nano
<Low_E> and how to get in insert mode? .. but I guess these are stupid questions, i should learn how to use vi first? but not easy as a noob who simply tries to do some simple stuff in linux :D
<Flippy209> is that shift?
<Dial_tone> Flippy209 control
<gutano> Dial_tone: so they made another CD to include apache, mysql and php/perl/python?  hrrrm... I don't think that's right, but atleast you responded, heh =D
<maxkelley> Low_E: press the insert button :)
<green_earz> maxkelley: i may be of some help
<Flippy209> to insert insert mode hit i
<Flippy209> then ESCAPE to leave insert mode
<QRZ> Low_E:  It will save the modified buffer if you select 'yes'.  You can't use a standalone editor such as vi to edit it.  The visudo utility is a wrapper that verifies the integrity of the /etc/sudoers file before it allows the changes to be written to it.
<mikearthur> anyone have any tips for improving Ubuntu fonts? Hopefully using BCF...
<green_earz> maxkelley: vnc
<maxkelley> green_earz: ok, I get an error in my vnc logs saying "default font 'fixed' could not be loaded"
<Flippy209> listen to QRZ, I'm a nubcake
<Low_E> thx again QRZ!
<Flippy209> thanks Dial_tone
<maxkelley> I'm not sure what to set the font paths to.
<Warbo> Flippy209: Looking at those lines there is nothing up with the options. You are ONLY adding the "Option" lines aren't you? (the "Identifier" is needed later, so if you change it you must also change it in the "Screen" section)
<garryF> Hmm, I dunno, Maybe I got nano mixed up with joe another editor. That ^ sounds like vi which I totally hate.
<Flippy209> let me show you the extra line I had Warbo, see if it makes sense to you.
<gi2k15> I don't know why, but suddenly ths PC here stopped seeing the other PC connected to a hub with Win XP. I can't even ping. Any ideas?
<QRZ> Low_E:  welcome
<antisocial_boris> i need help, ubuntu is claiming my laptop has no battery present
<Low_E> learned a lot this way, thx HEAPS!!
<green_earz> maxkelley: sorry i lost with that one
<maxkelley> gi2k15: can the xp see the other pc?
<maxkelley> green_earz: alright, thanks anyways
<Low_E> linux is not easy, takes time but is challenging
<mikebot> what is the program that allows you to browse ext3 ()and ext2) partitions in windows?
<gi2k15> maxkelley, no, I just tried it. It was working this morning, I turned off both PCs and now it's not working anymore
<maxkelley> mikebot: ext2ifs
<mikebot> maxkelley: thanks
<maxkelley> gi2k15: check network connections, etc.
<Flippy209> Warbo: My extra line is:  Option          "UseFBDev"     "true"
<QRZ> Low_E:  It's fun though!  Just be patient with it.  It's like anything else worthwhile... takes time!
<maxkelley> mikebot: do your linux partitions have drive letters in XP?
<Low_E> and is there a way to activate root?
<Flippy209> other than that I only have Identifier, Driver, and BusID
<mikebot> maxkelley: yes, but it asks to format them
<maxkelley> Low_E: sudo passwd
<Warbo> Flippy209: Ah, I that was added by dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg yes? I said no, but I don't know if that would make a huge difference
<mikebot> maxkelley: and i had a program installed so i could browse them, but for some reason it stopped working
<maxkelley> mikebot: hrm.. well, I dunno, it might work.
<mikebot> maxkelley: ok, thanks
<gi2k15> maxkelley, I checked, everything seems to be normal... I think I'm gonna turn off here and see what happens
<Warbo> Flippy209: Paste your xorg.conf please, I want to check something
<Flippy209> very well could have been, I have no idea
<Flippy209> ok one sec
<maxkelley> I tried doing the same the other day, but then again, I didn't mess around too much.
<maxkelley> not in the channel, though! Flippy!
<Warbo> maxkelley: lol
<maxkelley> there are some people..
<Flippy209> I won't LMAO
<maxkelley> ah, ok then :)
<Low_E> Currently i am working on a server that i instaled at school which i connected through ssh with putty ... I would like to make a domain server of it (try to) ... and add some of my students .. isn't there another way to add lots of users at once
<Flippy209> learned about pastebin from ic56 yesterday
<Flippy209> less xorg.conf won't let me copy all :\
<maxkelley> domain as in DNS server?
<maxkelley> Flippy209: heh.
<maxkelley> Low_E: just use adduser as root? that's all I can think of.
<Warbo> Flippy209: Just cat it then scroll up (in a graphical terminal that is)
<maxkelley> maxkelley: how many students?
<Flippy209> good idea
<maxkelley> er.
<maxkelley> wait.
<maxkelley> did I just do that?
<dothebart> hy...
<maxkelley> yeah, I did.
<maxkelley> wow.
<el-nino> does anyone know if the command sar is available for linux
<Low_E> mmmm, not so interesting when you have to add 200 students at once LOL, but i guess i could do that.
<maxkelley> Low_E: how many students? :P
<maxkelley> hrm.
<maxkelley> I wonder if you could create a bash script..
<Warbo> Flippy209: You know you can select what you want to paste then middle-click where you want it pasted? I found that out from DSL :)
<dothebart> i've got a principle question about /var/run. it seems as if subdirs get wiped there on reboot?
<Flippy209> yes
<Low_E> do these users have an emailadress when created or is this another manual job to do?
<Dial_tone> anyone have bogofilter configured in evolution? I don't see any howtos
<Flippy209> I do that at work all day.. amazing it took me this long to switch
<dothebart> or does a package need to register that it has a subdir in there?
<Low_E> bash script? ok, again something to study about LOL
<Flippy209> pretty handy
<maxkelley> Low_E: internal, yes. otherwise, it depends on the server, I think. most of the time it works.. I think :P
<maxkelley> PHRASE OF THE DAY: I THINK IT DOES...
<Sir> Hey
<Warbo> hey
<maxkelley> Hello Sir, how may I help you today?
<finalbeta> I wanted to have 3D acceleration for my ATI card, when running fglrxinfo i'm suposed to get some ATI info, but I get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16225 Anyone knows what the reason of it is, what it means.
<maxkelley> heh.. always wanted to say that..
<Flippy209> Warbo: I left out the bash info at the top: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16226
<maxkelley> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16225
<Low_E> LOL
<tritium> !tell finalbeta about ati
<Warbo> finalbeta: What card do you have?
<maxkelley> ah, shoot
<Flippy209> haha
<maxkelley> that was supposed to go in my browser.
<Jinkguns> Could anyone tell me why after using easy ubuntu, only 1 out of 7 dvds are playable, the other 6 won't mount, I get a bad fs message
<Sir> Oh just lookin to talk
<green_earz> maxkelley: here the a link that got me going with vnc its for debian but should be of use to you > http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/135    and another one for ssh tunnel vnc http://www.ltsp.org/contrib/vnc.html
<Sir> I'm using ubuntu myself
<garryF> Alternate phrase of the day. I'm just looking for a mate that will love me for who I *think* I am.
<maxkelley> green_earz: k, thanks :) I just used apt ;P
<green_earz> np
<maxkelley> http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/135
<maxkelley> argh
<maxkelley> stupid putty
<Flippy209> putty bugs me so much
* maxkelley apologizes to #ubuntu
<finalbeta> Warbo: radeon mobile, FireGL9000 , I followed http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide and some others. always ends up the same
<MdSalih> anyone here use rtorrent ?
<maxkelley> I screwed up grub when doing winxp/ubuntu dual boot, so I have been to lazy to revert to linux :)
<Warbo> Flippy209: OK, my idea was stupid. (by the way, impressive resolution. I need a new monitor :))
<b166er> why cant i acess my 'windows' dir ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16227
<Sir> Where's another place where there's a lot of people?
<Flippy209> haha
<ardchoille> Sir: #freenode
<Flippy209> It's probably not supposed to do this
<b166er> Sir 'India'
<Flippy209> could be part of my problem
<Sir> k thanks
<Warbo> finalbeta: OK, it's just that there are 2 3D drivers for ATI cards. You should use fglrx, but I have little experience with it
<maxkelley> MIRPHNARGANOPH!
<Dial_tone> the ati binary drivers have a problem that breaks openoffice
<tamago> hey guys, anyone know how to get ACC files working in banshee  /rhythmbox?
<Warbo> maxkelley: Drop your keyboard?
<maxkelley> Warbo: no, just a brain coredump.
<Inner|RE> anyone ever used a netgear Wireless Router MR314
<Inner|RE> ?
<dothebart> is there a channel for ubuntu packagers?
<finalbeta> Warbo:  that's the one I'm trying to use
<Warbo> maxkelley: Better than min: _______________________________________________
<maxkelley> Warbo: you didn't have to paste it, we all know ;)
<Warbo> finalbeta: yes, I was just seeing if you could use the radeon driver, but you can't (well, you could but you would have no 3D)
<Flippy209> I have to go back to fglrx :(
<Warbo> Flippy209: Have you looked through those "See Also" pages?
<Low_E> again QRZ, thx a lot! you made it easy for me and I learned again :)
<maxkelley> hrm.. video card drivers make me the opposite of warm and fuzzy inside.
<maxkelley> cold and rough...
<Fredsa> hi guys, I've accidentally deleted my ~ dir and I can't create a new one. Does anyone know what I should do (save reinstall)?
<Zephod> fixed myself anyway
<maxkelley> Fredsa: errrr.. make /home/user ? :P
<Flippy209> not well enough
<QRZ> Low_E:  welcome
<Warbo> Fredsa: The default user files are in /etc/skel, so you could make a new dir out of those (in "recovery mode")
<andresxtremo> mm
<andresxtremo> ll
<Flippy209> was that site you pasted correct?
<maxkelley> cp -r /etc/skel /home/mynameispoopy
<Warbo> Flippy209: For the guide? Yes
<maxkelley> I think.
<Flippy209> mind pasting it again, I don't have IRC logging on and it's not up there. :\
<andresxtremo> help my configure adsl service for ethernet connection
<Fredsa> thanks Warbo, will check it out
<Warbo> followed by "chown mynameispoopy /home/mynameispoopy -R"
<maxkelley> andresxtremo: it's an ethernet modem or a usb one?
<[666] CortexX> I get "su: auth failure in stead of gksu: waiting", why ??
<maxkelley> Warbo: precisely.
<andresxtremo> ethernet
<Warbo> Flippy209: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RadeonDriverHowto
<Flippy209> Warbo: ty
<st3v3dnd> I wanted to use the latest version of Mono on my Dapper install, and after installing, it kills gedit. Has anyone experienced that? The error is: gedit: /opt/mono-1.1.13.8/lib/libpng12.so.0: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2)
<maxkelley> andresxtremo: plug it in, you should be set to go.
<Fredsa> oh, I forgot to say, I can't log in graphically at all
<maxkelley> just go to Network and activate eth0 (or whatever interface) with DHCP
<Fredsa> not even in safe mode
<andresxtremo> yes
<andresxtremo> but ..
<finalbeta> Warbo: the error message i'm getting is because of a bug in the latest ATI driver, apparently I need to copy this lib to /usr/bin/ http://www.ground-impact.com/libGL.so.1.2
<maxkelley> Fredsa: that's fine, do ctrl-alt-f1 through f6
<Warbo> st3v3dnd: Looks like you need a whole other install of some libraries in /opt/mono-1.1.13.8 as the prefix
<salamiman> guys, i have an ATI Radeon 9550 -problem
<andresxtremo> not send
<maxkelley> Fredsa: and do it in console.
<finalbeta> Warbo: but even then I will not have 3D acc? wanted to try compiz
<Fredsa> maxkelly, I'm in console now
<maxkelley> ATI is the poop, tonight.
<salamiman> i don't seem to get ANY 3D acceleration with the card
<andresxtremo> mm
<Flippy209> Warbo: R350
<Flippy209>     Radeon 9800PRO/9800SE/9800, FireGL X2 (2D only)
<Flippy209> 2d only
<maxkelley> Fredsa: can you just delete the user and re-add it?
* Flippy209 is dur today
<Warbo> finalbeta: Copy a library to /usr/bin? Maybe /usr/lib ........
<maxkelley> andresxtremo: hrm? is it working?
<finalbeta> Warbo: ehm, righ, my bad /usr/lib/
<andresxtremo> have a driver for speed touch
<Warbo> Flippy209: Ah. That MIGHT be the problem
<Flippy209> definately
<andresxtremo> i rookie in the linux
<salamiman> is there a kernel module for the flgrx driver?
<TiGRETON> hi everybody
<maxkelley> andresxtremo: ah, ok, go to System > Administration > Network Settings
<kolaje> does anyone use steam for hl mods in ubuntu?
<Fredsa> maxkelley: if I create a new user, does get access to root privs through sudo?
<Flippy209> so I tried wow with the radeon setup and it won't even run.. gotta go back to the other
<andresxtremo> ok
<[666] CortexX> I get "su: auth failure in stead of gksu: waiting", why ??
<maxkelley> Fredsa: it should
<Warbo> Flippy209: Well now I know that it DOES work for higher boards, just not 3D (don't know if ati driver is just as good)
<st3v3dnd> Warbo: Why would that be? gedit was working perfectly fine before. Are you saying the mono installed changed where some libs are found?
<maxkelley> andresxtremo: highlight Ethernet Connection (eth0) and click activate.
<Flippy209> yeah
<andresxtremo> yea
<maxkelley> andresxtremo: because it's ethernet, you shouldn't need a driver.
<andresxtremo> ithis is activated
<maxkelley> andresxtremo: k, what is "default interface" set to?
<Warbo> st3v3dnd: Something is looking for a png library in /opt/mono<whatever>/
<BIAF> anyone know file name to apt-get a mail program called postfix?
<andresxtremo> eth0
<maxkelley> BIAF: sudo apt-get install postfix
<BIAF> thx
<maxkelley> andresxtremo: good, click "ok" and you should be set to go.
<andresxtremo> ok
<BIAF> does ubuntu come with DNS Server: BIND9 ?
<gnuyen> hi, is there a UML root image of dapper?
<maxkelley> BIAF: the easiest way to do it would be to use synaptic tso you can select packages that gog with it.
<dr3wster> hi, I just recently downloaded flock (it's like firefox), and it came in a .tar.gz file...  Where should I unzip this to so that it's in a standard location (Like windows Program Files folder) and how do I put a shortcut to it on my desktop?
<maxkelley> BIAF: sudo apt-get install bind9, or somehting like that.
<andresxtremo> in this moment have a bridge in other computer for navigation
<Sula> oi
<Sula>  quem fala
<Warbo> Does anyone know of a quicker (probably means not interpreted) replacement for the GDesklet dock-type thing?
<maxkelley> dr3wster: ok, do tar -xvzf file.tar.gz in a terminal (Applications > Accessories > tERMINAL)
<Sula> oi
<Sula> Hello
<dr3wster> maxkelley, but that will put it on my desktop, and I don't want it there
<andresxtremo> is failed connection adsl ... is a router adsl!!!
<Sula> escreve portugues
<ompaul> !pr
<ubotu> I know nothing about pr
<ompaul> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<maxkelley> dr3wster: No, it should put it on your home dir
<maxkelley> in
<Sula> como  seu nome
<dr3wster> maxkelley, oh, haha, all right.  And then how do I make a shortcut to it?
<billybennett> how do I apply a key to a entry I added to my sources.list ?
<kolaje> my connection in pppconfig seems to be working fine, but when i do 'pon' it just goes to a new command line... isn't it suppoed to connect, and then go to a new prompt? (it doesn't dial)
<salamiman> Ok in the repository htere are no flgrx in x*, lib*, kernel*, f*Ok in the repository htere are no flgrx in x*, lib*, kernel*, f*
<maxkelley> dr3wster: it's not as easy as windows, buddy :) then, read what's in the README file on how to install it.
<salamiman> where the fuck can i fild kernel modules for the ATI drivers?
<maxkelley> dr3wster: either the readme or install files.
<maxkelley> salamiman: synaptic, fucker :)
<billybennett> Does anyone know how to apply a key to an entry I added to my sources.list ?
<salamiman> synaptic isjust another frontend
<salamiman> ther ARE NO kernel mods
<dr3wster> maxkelley, uhh, it doesn't have readme or install files... I know that sounds really odd but it really doesn't.
<maxkelley> salamiman: did you enable universe and multiverse repositories?
<salamiman> sure
<salamiman> and i have the drivers installed
<salamiman> butno 3D acceleration
<maxkelley> dr3wster: ok, what does the flock website say about ti?
<salamiman> i have an ATI Radeon 9550
<dr3wster> maxkelley, checking, but I'd also like to note that it did untar it to my desktop, not my home dir
<maxkelley> salamiman: what driver are you using in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<salamiman> ATI Radeon 9600
<maxkelley> dr3wster: oh, interesting. well, that's fine,y uo can delete the install files later.
<iamelite> Woohoo i got IRC workin
<maxkelley> salamiman: no, driver, like radeon, or fglrx..
<maxkelley> iamelite: *pat-pat*
<salamiman> ati
<billybennett> Does anyone know how to apply a key to an entry I added to my sources.list for Synaptic? ?
<Fredsa> billybennett: try man apt-key
<maxkelley> dr3wster: does the flock site say anything?
<Warbo> will (super)karamba run like crap in GNOME?
<dr3wster> maxkelley, hrm,  I don't see anything...
<maxkelley> salamiman: try "radeon"
<iamelite> hey hey... thats quite an accomplishment for someone with enough Linux experiance... that could fit in a small coffee mug.
<raptros-v76> Warbo: if it runs at all
<billybennett> thanks Fredsa
<dr3wster> maxkelley, if I click the flock file within that directory it just opens the app.
<maxkelley> ahhhh
<Warbo> raptros-v76: Well, I am feeling adventurous
<raptros-v76> Warbo: good luck
<salamiman> maxkelley  in the section "Device"?
<maxkelley> ok, open a terminal for me, dr3wster
<dr3wster> maxkelley, but I want it to run from somewhere not on my desktop w/ a shortcut to it.
<dr3wster> maxkelley, k
<iamelite> so anyone good with WoW patches? and ubuntu
<maxkelley> salamiman: no, driver, I believe.
<dr3wster> maxkelley, done.
<maxkelley> dr3wster: flock is , apparently, distributed as an already-compiled program.
<maxkelley> dr3wster: type cd /usr/bin
<Flippy209> wow this is going to be hard to revert back to fglrx drivers
<dr3wster> maxkelley: done
<maxkelley> dr3wster: where is the tar file?
<iamelite> world of warcraft patches*
<Fredsa> how do I add a new user? I'm trying `useradd foo -p bar` but I can't login with that u/p
<dr3wster> maxkelley,  /home/drew/Desktop/
<maxkelley> Fredsa: adduser.
<Flippy209> I did a wow patch yesterday
<Flippy209> have to run it with wine
<maxkelley> dr3wster: ok, now do sudo cp /home/drew/Desktop/filename.tar.gz /usr/bin/filename.tar.gz
<salamiman> saved maxkellay, rebooting
<maxkelley> salamiman: no, don't reboot.
<maxkelley> gah
<maxkelley> stupid kid doesn't let me tell him ctrl-alt-del :)
<doctorshim> What do you ever need to reboot for, anyway?
<maxkelley> I should have known, he's the type to start a conversation with "where the fuck"
<Flippy209> haha
<maxkelley> doctorshim: kernel updates...
<doctorshim> Other than that.
<doctorshim> :p
<dr3wster> maxkelley, done.
<maxkelley> doctorshim: uhhhh if your computer is tired, OK!?!
<Flippy209> lol
<raptros-v76> doctorshim: if you really screw something up
<doctorshim> Mine does look a bit tuckered.
<iamelite> I tried useing wine and opening the Bittorrent/patcher. But after varifying hte file it just Dives/crashes
<maxkelley> dr3wster: sudo tar -xvzf filename.tar.gz
<raptros-v76> doctorshim: for the same reason you never do "sudo cat /dev/port"
<krazykit> doctorshim: you reboot to change hardware too ;-)  i lost 40 days of uptime to that...
<maxkelley> raptros-v76: oops.
* doctorshim wonders what that does!
<raptros-v76> maxkelley: hmm?
<iamelite> on the bright side i have gotten my Opengl running on my ATI card
<st3v3dnd> Warbo: It looks like the installer for Mono set the prepended /opt/mono... to my PATH. That's not proper procedure is it?
<maxkelley> sometimes if X totally crashes everthing..
<dr3wster> maxkelley, untarring complete
<MisterN> n8
<doctorshim> heh
<doctorshim> uptime records. :p
<ali4728> Help! My wireless card on my Laptop is not activated on boot (ndiswrapper). I am stuck on how to configure the wireless ("eth1" or "wlan0"). Any advice?
<maxkelley> dr3wster: do a "cd (directory where it extracted to)"
<raptros-v76> doctorshim: its very simple. it makes it so you have to hard shutdown your computer.
<BIAF> and what about 'Courier-POP3/Courier-IMAP' how are the got via apt-get
<kolaje> my connection in pppconfig seems to be working fine, but when i do 'pon' it just goes to a new command line... isn't it suppoed to connect, and then go to a new prompt? (it doesn't dial)
<dr3wster> maxkelley, done.
<kolaje> it works in X though
<maxkelley> dr3wster: ok, now, what is the filename of the application in the directory?
<dr3wster> maxkelley, flock
<iamelite> Is there an Ubuntu Gamers channel?
<maxkelley> dr3wster: sudo echo "/usr/bin/(directory)/flock" > /usr/bin/flock
<Warbo> st3v3dnd: If it ADDED it then that should be OK. It it replaced anything then that would be worrying
<BIAF> iamelite : dont think so, but good idea
<maxkelley> then sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/flock
<dr3wster> maxkelley, what is (directory) ?
<doctorshim> Ah! Doing "cat /dev/port" reads one bytes from all available devices, huh?
<doctorshim> That's something new for me.
<raptros-v76> doctorshim: thats what it does?
<krazykit> doctorshim: try catting stuff to /dev/dsp ;-)
<dr3wster> maxkelley, done.
<maxkelley> dr3wster: the flock directory
<maxkelley> sorry :)
<doctorshim> krazykit: Eew. I can only assume what that does.
<doctorshim> raptros-v76: http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/9904.3/0513.html
<maxkelley> what directory di you use?
<dr3wster> maxkelley, all it said when I did the sudo echo was "bash: /usr/bin/flock: is a directory
<dr3wster> maxkelley, is that right?
<maxkelley> ah, ok.
<krazykit> doctorshim: do it with the speakers WAY up too :-P
<BIAF> how do I get Courier-POP3/Courier-IMAP or is that already part of Postfix
<paradizelost> hey all, i just did a breezy install, and a dapper install, and the machine hard-locks periodically.
<paradizelost> it's in GUI, where do i find the crash log?
<maxkelley> nope, do sudo echo "/usr/bin/flock/flock" > /usr/bin/flock-bin
<stickys> does anyone know which file contains this type of line:  video=atyfb:vmode:14,cmode:32,mclk:71
<maxkelley> then do sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/flock-bin
<runes> I need help with the lamp configuration..I tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP but the .php files do not work
<krazykit> maxkelley: if it's a precompiled binary, it really ought to be in /opt
<robertj> stickysgrub.cojnf?
<maxkelley> dr3wster: sorry for the confusion
<dr3wster> maxkelley, it said permission denied, and yes I typed sudo.
<LjL> stickys: that's a kernel parameter. it'll be in your bootloader's config
<robertj> stickys grub.conf?
<maxkelley> krazykit: oh, whoopsies :)
<dr3wster> maxkelley, do I have to create the flock-bin folder first?
<maxkelley> dr3wster: no, flock-bin will be a file.
<doctorshim> runes: what do you mean?
<doctorshim> the page won't display?
<maxkelley> just exec the commands and you should be file.
<maxkelley> fine, rather :)
<dr3wster> maxkelley, well, it's saying permission denied
<stickys> in /opt
<stickys> ?
<krazykit> dr3wster: you need sudo...
<dr3wster> krazykit, I did sudo
<s0nix> hi all
<maxkelley> dr3wster: did you do sudo?
<dr3wster>  sudo echo "/usr/bin/flock/flock" > /usr/bin/flock-bin
<dr3wster> bash: /usr/bin/flock-bin: Permission denied
<dr3wster> maxkelley, yes.
<runes> doctorshim, I installed php 5 with apache 2  when I created the file phpinfo.php to test the install of php and all it wants to do is download the php file not parse it
<maxkelley> that's quite odd.
<s0nix> anyone have the software point2playXXX.deb ?
<maxkelley> try replacing flock-bin with flock-exec
<dr3wster> maxkelley, k.
<maxkelley> did it work?
<dr3wster> maxkelley, same error.
<stickys> opt directory is empty
<stickys> ?
<doctorshim> runes: you haven't set apache to process *.php files through the PHP interpretur then.
<ardchoille> dr3wster: why are you using echo?
<maxkelley> ardchoille: 'cause I made him :)
<doctorshim> runes: Apache, by itself, has no idea what to do with PHP files.
<ardchoille> maxkelley: ok, but I am trying to learn what the purpose is, maybe I can learn something too
<dr3wster> maxkelley, there's already a flock-bin in the flock directory w/ flock, should I just take that?
<kolaje> in graphic mode i got my modem to work, and the modem is mounted to /dev/modem , but for some reason in console mode, it will not work
<runes> doctorshim, I edited the httpd.conf file added two lines to get the lib file and the association of /php working with no success
<maxkelley> ardchoille: oh, sorry.. just thought it was easier than vim.
<soccio> How can I enable again the automounting of CDRom after upgrading to Gnome 2.14.2 (throught Dapper-Updates repository?)
<paradizelost> can anyone help?
<billybennett> Anyone here watch h265 video with VLC?
<maxkelley> dr3wster: errr, no, I don't think you can do that..
<paradizelost> system hard-locks periodicaly
<billybennett> Anyone here watch h264 video with VLC?
<billybennett> :P
<doctorshim> runes: did you use AddHandler, and so on?
<maxkelley> billybennett: yeah, I think so.
<dr3wster> maxkelley, then what am I doing wrong? lol.
<maxkelley> dr3wster: I dunno :)
<maxkelley> try sudo vim /usr/bin/flock-exec
<billybennett> maxkelley, was it distorted ever for you?
<dr3wster> maxkelley, ah, did I screw it up by already doing the sudo chmod +x thing?
<ardchoille> dr3wster: what are you trying to do?
<runes> doctorshim, I'm a bit of a newbie at linux not sure how/what specifically I need to enter for the Ubuntu distro
<maxkelley> billybennett: try mplayer.. it's better.
<raptros-v76> dr3wster, maxkelley you need the #!/bin/bash at the top of the file
<dr3wster> ardchoille, I'm trying to install a precompiled flock into my /usr/bin directory and put a shortcut on my desktop for it.
<maxkelley> vlc often gives me no picture.
<maxkelley> raptros-v76: ah, forgot that..
<SeanTater> doctorshim: I just installed apache2-mod-php5 andit worked
<raptros-v76> sudo vim /usr/bin/flock-bin
<runes> doctorshim, there's just two lines can I paste them here?
<maxkelley> raptros-v76: thanks :)
<dr3wster> maxkelley, make it more n00b speak:-p, por favor.  (thanks raptros-v76 )
<doctorshim> runes: did you install libapache2-mod-php5 or something simular?
<maxkelley> dr3wster: ok, did you do sudo vim /usr/bin/flock-exec ?
<doctorshim> oh, wait, who am I talking to... heh
<Flippy209> how can I cancel out of sudo apt-get update if it's hanging on a connection?
<maxkelley> Flippy209: ctrl-c
<raptros-v76> dr3wster: #!/bin/bash tells the system how to execute the program
<Flippy209> shoulda known, or tried.
<dr3wster> maxkelley, yeah, it has a text editor looking thing in the terminal.
<st3v3dnd> Warbo: No, it just slapped it on the beginning. Everything else looks to be in place.
<doctorshim> runes: try 'sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5' (without the apostraphies), in the text console.
<runes> doctorshim, already loaded through synaptic
<doctorshim> hmm
<raptros-v76> dr3wster: for more scripting things, sudo apt-get install abs-guide
<doctorshim> sure, paste those lines from your config file
<raptros-v76> dr3wster: (But do that later)
<dr3wster> raptros-v76, thanks, I will when my terminal gets more freed up.
<maxkelley> dr3wster: k, good. pres the insert button.
<dr3wster> maxkelley, done.
<Karri> hi
<Warbo> st3v3dnd: OK (I really don't feel qualified to help you actually, and also I'm going off on one at the moment with Karamba)
<maxkelley> and type #!/bin/bash and press enter
<dr3wster> maxkelley, done.
<raptros-v76> then escape, and :wq
<maxkelley> then type /usr/bin/flock/flock-bin
<st3v3dnd> Can someone tell me what should PKG_CONFIG_PATH be? Is that a standard env var?
<Fredsa> :q
<dr3wster> maxkelley, done.
<Fredsa> exit
<maxkelley> then, yeah, press escape and then :wq
<raptros-v76> Fredsa: no, you need to save first
<Fredsa> (grr..)
<runes> doctorshim, the first line in httpd.conf is LoadModule php5_module /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so
<maxkelley> dr3wster: back in the term?
<dr3wster> maxkelley, k, back to the normal terminal, what now?
<st3v3dnd> and also can someone tell me what LD_LIBRARY_PATH should be?
<qwe> if I have a pentium 4 with emt64, do I want the 32- or the 64-bit distro?
<maxkelley> now, do sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/flock-exec
<Flannel> runes: did you go through the guide?
<doctorshim> runes: anywhere a call to AddHandler?
<Kartharak> hi, is anyone able to give me information on kernel updating?
<dr3wster> maxkelley, done.
<Fredsa> sorry raptros-v76, that was me trying to quit irc client while thinking I was in vim... and then bash :p
<HellDragon> hi anyone know how to make a logitech headset working on Dapper ?
<runes> doctorshim, the second line in httpd.conf is AddType application/xhttpd-php .php
<maxkelley> dr3wster: now, go to te desktop, right click, "create new launcher"
<krazykit> gah, freaking 2.6.17...
<maxkelley> name it "Flock" and for the command, use flock-exec
<HellDragon> ok
<sharky> i followed the instructions on ubuntuguide.org to install dvd::rip but when I start it up I'm told i dont have transcode
<sharky> but i do have it
<ardchoille> maxkelley: why couldn't the launcher just call the binary?
<runes> doctorshim, I take it that is incorrect?
<ardchoille> and forego the script?
<doctorshim> runes: it looks fine to me
<doctorshim> runes: try adding this under your call to AddType: AddHandler php5-script php
<maxkelley> ardchoille: errr.. wow.. I am a bit stupid tonight.
<dr3wster> maxkelley, when I click it nothing happens.
<runes> doctorshim, I even went to the opint of removing php apache, sql reboot then readd
<ardchoille> maxkelley: :)
<Flannel> runes: did you follow the wiki guide?
<maxkelley> dr3wster: go to your terminal and type flock-exec, see if it opens flock.
<raptros-v76> maxkelley: and the script is called flock-bin
<raptros-v76> isnt it?
<dr3wster> maxkelley, you said  "then type /usr/bin/flock/flock-bin".  Did you mean /usr/bin/flock/flock?
<runes> Flannel yes https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<maxkelley> raptros-v76: no, I changed it to flock-exec for some reason :)
<BIAF> is there apt-get option to get latest zlib
<doctorshim> runes: did you add the call to AddHandler?
<maxkelley> dr3wster: they're basically the same..
<estupendocero> upgrading seems to have broken PCMCIA - is this a common issue?
<Flannel> runes: and, you'll need to "completely remove"those packages, to get back to default config files
<runes> doctorshim, do I add that as the third line in httpd.conf?
<raptros-v76> maxkelley: but what did he call it?
<dr3wster> maxkelley, /usr/bin/flock/flock-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libmozjs.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<doctorshim> runes: anywhere
<doctorshim> runes: AddHandler php5-script php
<runes> doctorshim, will try now
<maxkelley> dr3wster: k, instead, for the command in the launcher, make it /usr/bin/flock/flock-bin
<maxkelley> I admit to my stupidity, damnit!
<doctorshim> runes: after you did that, type this in the console: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<dr3wster> maxkelley, one second, compy froze:-p.
<maxkelley> D'OH
<maxkelley> LUNIX FROZE?!?!?!
<doctorshim> dr3wster: windows? :D
<estupendocero> I should say, upgrading to the latest UBUNTU release seems to have broken PCMCIA
<RodrigoX> what kind of partition is better to install Ubuntu.. Reiserfs or EXT3?
<raptros-v76> maxkelley: no, probably X froze
* maxkelley gives dr3wster a gift card for the lunix store
<raptros-v76> linux is good. X has problems
<maxkelley> raptros-v76: stupid X.. console rulez :)
<Sanne> runes, doctorshim: isn't apache2.conf used now as the config file instead of httpd.conf?
<doctorshim> RodrigoX: Doesn't really matter much. Most filesystem utilities are compatible with both
<dr3wster> maxkelley, I'm running linux...
<maxkelley> dr3wster: hrm?
<raito> I'm not sure if the people here would tell me or not, but where could I get the w32codecs package for playing wmv's?
<runes> doctorshim, LoadModule takes two arguments, a module name and the name of a shared object file to load it from
<raptros-v76> maxkelley: no. bad person. think of the happyness that is kde
<doctorshim> Sanne: I can't remember... It might be.
<doctorshim> Lemmeh check!
<_jason> ubotu: tell raito about w32codecs
<maxkelley> raptros-v76: nay! XFCE is the shiet.
<dr3wster> maxkelley, nvm, I tried to open flock and it gave me an error that it was already running... I"m gonna check that out first
<Sanne> doctorshim, /etc/apache2/README seems to imply that it is
<raptros-v76> maxkelley: KDE!!
<maxkelley> dr3wster: do killall flock-bin or flock
<maxkelley> raptros-v76: XFCE!
<raptros-v76> maxkelley: simply because of amarok.
<doctorshim> Sanne: If it is, then that would explain why httpd.conf has only three lines. :p
<maxkelley> raptros-v76: real men use moc..
<Sanne> doctorshim, exactly ;)
<raptros-v76> amarok.
<maxkelley> doctorshim: apache2.conf is the httpd.conf of apache2 :)
<dr3wster> maxkelley, ok.
<raptros-v76> lol
<raito> sigh, looks like people here aren't allowed to say, stupid legalese
<runes> Sanne good question not sure but that may explain things
<maxkelley> dr3wster: ok, now try again.
<maxkelley> you see, my dear drew, Firefox has some "issues"
<Sanne> runes, not sure either, but still :)
<dr3wster> maxkelley, trying.  And what kind of issues?
<maxkelley> ever since it was born, it always thought it was always already running. always.
<maxkelley> already.
<dr3wster> maxkelley, also, I changed the launcher command and clicked on it and got nothing again:(.
<raptros-v76> maxkelley: thats what konqueror is for.
<maxkelley> so, I say, roast the fox :)
<Sanne> runes, fwiw, I didn't do anything special for php support. I'm using php4, though.
<maxkelley> dr3wster: hrm.. what field are you filling in with the cmd?
<dr3wster> maxkelley, you an opera fan?
<runes> sanne I read that there are to many security holes in php4 that is the only reason for going to 5
<fredsa> thanks for the help maxkelly, I've got my user account back
<maxkelley> dr3wster: no, I just think that firefox needs to keep on taking its pills :)
<runes> I tried php 4 with the same issues
<maxkelley> fredsa: np :)
<dr3wster> maxkelley, I right click the shortcut, properties... launcher tab and I'm typing the command in the command text box
<Sanne> runes, that's fine, I just wanted to point out that things may be different for me.
<raptros-v76> maxkelley: at least firefox isnt internet explorer
<maxkelley> dr3wster: for now, try /usr/bin/flock/flock-bin in the terminal
<maxkelley> raptros-v76: oh, god no.
<runes> sanne np not a criticism :-)
<dr3wster> /usr/bin/flock/flock-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libmozjs.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<converge> hi
<dr3wster> maxkelley, see above
<stickys> can't find grup.conf file? help
<maxkelley> mrphna
<converge> somebody could help me about ubuntu :(
<stickys> grub.conf
<Warbo> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<maxkelley> dr3wster: k, try sudo /usr/bin/flock/flock-bin ;0
<Sanne> runes, just to be sure: you did start apache, and you are able to load http://127.0.0.1 in your web browser, yes?
<doctorshim_> sorry, connection reset
<dr3wster> maxkelley, same error
<doctorshim_> runes: how's it going?
<maxkelley> can i ask to ask a question, please?
<runes> Sanne yes and dyndns works to it's not blocked locally
<converge> I am a windows xp idiot
<maxkelley> dr3wster: errrrrrr.
<runes> doctorshim_,  not good still no go :-(
<Warbo> maxkelley: You just asked to as to ask a question. That's not allowed
<maxkelley> converge: nonsense, you're just... challenged.
<dr3wster> maxkelley, but when I click the actual flock file in the /usr/bin/flock folder, it runs.
<maxkelley> BANANA SPLIT!
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<doctorshim> runes: did you restart apache?
<dr3wster> maxkelley, but when I click the actual flock file in the /usr/bin/flock folder, it runs.
<Sanne> runes, where is your web root located? The default /var/www ?
<converge> I am about to install ubuntu..
<converge> I am about to install ubuntu..
<maxkelley> dr3wster: try running /usr/bin/flock/flock in term
<maxkelley> converge: ahuh..
<stickys> where is the grub.conf file?
<dr3wster> maxkelley, also, when I type in /usr/bin/usr/flock, it works.
<QMario> Another attack?
<maxkelley> wb Warlord384 :)
<doctorshim> stickys: /boot
<runes> doctorshim_,  yes
<dr3wster> maxkelley, so that's a yes:p
<maxkelley> dr3wster: make the launcher /usr/bin/flock/flock :)
<runes> Sanne I left it at default /var/www
<stickys> not there
<doctorshim> runes: open apache2.conf
<doctorshim> runes: there should be two commented AddType calls
<Sanne> runes, do you see any file for php in /etc/apache2/mods-available?
<dr3wster> maxkelley, aaaaand it works.  Thanks! :-D
<Warbo> converge: What do you want to know?
<maxkelley> dr3wster: so, in the end.. it's not as easy as an exe file..
<doctorshim> Specifically: AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
<maxkelley> dr3wster: but you'll soon learn the advantages of screwing around with stuff for hours on end.
<stickys> I am trying to change a file that has this line :  video=atyfb:vmode:14,cmode:32,mclk:71
<png> what is /dev/wacom ?  i get error "Error opening /dev/wacom : No such file or directory"  "(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom"  ?
<dr3wster> maxkelley, yeah, it's all right, I spent a few hours this morning trying to compile a lexmark printer driver... This is easy comparatively:p
<maxkelley> I was going to say compiling, but we didn't compile anything :)
<maxkelley> png: wacom tablet :)
<maxkelley> dr3wster: heh.
<dr3wster> maxkelley, i'm only a pseudo-noob
<Flannel> doctorshim: he shouldn't have to uncomment anything, unless he hosed his config files to begin with.
<StAfZe6> hello
<larson9999> i have a tablet.  no stylus though :(
<runes> doctorshim_,  they are both commented out
<maxkelley> dr3wster: ah, god :)
<converge> Warbo talk with me
<doctorshim> Flannel: good point. I'm assuming he might have.
<maxkelley> larson9999: use a chopstick!! :)
<dr3wster> maxkelley, although I have to say, damn lexmark, cus they wrote their program with the 2.4 kernel in mind and didn't update it so it won't compile:(
<Warbo> png: There is a config for wacom graphics tablets in the default X config file, just in case you have one (but nothing for my aiptek tablet dammit!)
<maxkelley> converge: tell us what you need help with!
<doctorshim> Flannel: If he did, he could try purging the apache2 and php5 packages
<doctorshim> To remove the config files.
<maxkelley> dr3wster: heh.. stupid big money-earning companies..
<Flannel> doctorshim: he said he just reinstalled, it'd probably be easier to have him do it again (and just be sure he purges this time), oh, and restarts apache as well.
<stickys> I am trying to change a file that has this line :  video=atyfb:vmode:14,cmode:32,mclk:71  anyone
<doctorshim> He did restart apache
<doctorshim> he could try purging the packages
<converge> I will install ubuntu tomorrow when I download it but could I run it with windows
<Nao> hi, I was trying to install Dapper last night, and in the middle of the installation, after making the partition things, the installer would just hang, and eventually crash.  I also tried the alternate install disc, and it gets to "cleaning things up" at the very end of the installation, and then it just shuts down my computer.  Any suggestions?
<converge> and I have alot of documents on my pc
<maxkelley> converge: yes, you could dual boot
<converge> how could I store them :(
<StAfZe6> good
<converge> what is dual boot
<maxkelley> converge: does your windows partition take up the entire drive?
<converge> no I have drive F and drive G
<maxkelley> !Dual-Booting
<fredsa> converge: google search or check the www.ubuntuforums.org. this is a very common problem
<ubotu> I know nothing about dual-booting
<converge> two parts
<maxkelley> !Dual-Boot
<ubotu> I know nothing about dual-boot
<maxkelley> mrph.
<doctorshim> runes: you could try purging your php5 and apache2 packages
<Warbo> converge: You can either shrink Windows, install Ubuntu in the free space (then maybe copy the documents over and maybe even delete Windows) but the best bet may be to make a FAT32 partition. Or backup to DVDs
<maxkelley> Warbo: know the wikidoc about dual-booting? my internet connection is a bit slow.
<doctorshim> That would remove them *completly.* Configuration files and all.
<Warbo> maxkelley: Nope, but I think I have the Wiki open on one of my desktops........
<runes> doctorshim looks like it's time for that
<maxkelley> Warbo: ah, nvm.. it was about his dual-booting problem
<converge> I dont have a dvd player but I have a cd/w I will buy empty cds tomorrow and I will save all my documents
<Sanne> runes, do you see any file for php in /etc/apache2/mods-available?
<converge> than I will format my hardisk
<converge> windows make me sick
<Nao> does any one have any ideas that might be help me?
<maxkelley> Nao: about what?
<Nao> hi, I was trying to install Dapper last night, and in the middle of the installation, after making the partition things, the installer would just hang, and eventually crash.  I also tried the alternate install disc, and it gets to "cleaning things up" at the very end of the installation, and then it just shuts down my computer.  Any suggestions?
<Mandalf> Movie on google about dual booting: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6104490811311898236&q=ubuntu+dual
<runes> Sanne yes
<Warbo> maxkelley: Hmmm. The "Community Docs" page on Installation has a dual-booting link, but the page doesn't exist (yet)
<doctorshim> runes: type this in the console: sudo aptitude purge apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5
<maxkelley> hrm
<no0tic> I've problems with a HP LaserJet 1020 printer, it doesn't work...
<Sanne> runes, and do you have symlinks in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled that point to those files?
<runes> Sanne no
<converge> could I be able to connect internet with ubuntu ? could I do everything I do with windows ?
<Sanne> runes aha!
<maxkelley> is there a way to do acpioff for a ubuntu install? I haven't installed the new version of ubuntu using a cd yet
<Flannel> converge: yes
<doctorshim> noes! what is it Sanne?
<raptros-v76> converge: that and more
<maxkelley> converge: yes! oh yes~
<Mandalf> I'va problems with internet connection in ubuntu
<maxkelley> Mandalf: cable, dsl, or dialup
<doctorshim> runes: hold it on the purging for a sec. Looks like Sanne has an idea.
<runes> I'm all eyes
<Warbo> converge: Usually. Any problems are usually because of OTHER systems (like some modems can be a little dodgy, but that is since the makers of the modems don't let Linux users make drivers for them)
<converge> but maybe my modem run on with windows ?
<Sanne> runes, I have php4.conf and php4.load symlinks in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled that point to the respective files in /etc/apache2/mods-available
<converge> I dont know that
<moonlite> Mandalf: mandalf of svm-fame? :)
<Mandalf> maxkelley: ehh
<runes> I have php5-conf and php5-load
<maxkelley> Mandalf: your internet connection.
<Warbo> converge: What exactly is your modem? dial-up or broadband? Internal, serial, ethernet or usb?
<Mandalf> moonlite: Yes
<moonlite> neat :)
<runes> Sanne but they are not symbolic links
<Mandalf> maxkelley: Broadband
<Sanne> runes, so try to make the symlinks by hand, let's see if that helps.
<converge> usb
<maxkelley> Mandalf: so, cable?
<converge> sagem fast
<converge> it say
<runes> umm to where?
<maxkelley> Mandalf: or dsl?
<Mandalf> maxkelley: ADSL
<converge> usb modem ADSL
<Warbo> converge: I have one of them, and I wrote a great guide for using it (takes a little work though)
<Sanne> runes, wait, I'll type it up for you (need to be careful...)
<Warbo> !eagleusb
<ubotu> I know nothing about eagleusb
<Warbo> dammit, it was removed
<runes> Sanne np
<maxkelley> Mandalf: usb or ethernet?
<doctorshim> runes: be lucky you're not using Gentoo
<danny-khi> I downloaded Alternate Install CD after great troubles and Upgrading using the instructions DrapperUpgrades page. But even with the CD it is taking lots of time to get I-dont-know-what from internet
<Mandalf> maxkelley: ehternet
<danny-khi> Get:12 http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/universe Packages [3225kB] 
<Warbo> converge: Check out this link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UsbAdslModem/EagleUsb (look at the "Installing From Source" because the other bit doesn't work)
<danny-khi> \
<maxkelley> Mandalf: connected directly to the computer in question, or how?
<Mandalf> moonlite: Begood hlsar att han gillar din lek
<transgress> is there a reason why there is no wine package in ubuntu 64?
<runes> doctorshim,  ya know considering thjis is the third machien I've installed this on this is the first machine where the lamp procedure is broken
<_jason> Sanne, runes: sorry I don't mean to interrupt, but have you tried a2enmod instead of manually symlinking?
<runes> _jason, no
<maxkelley> lamp is an iffy thing to setup.
<Sanne> _jason, oh, dunno about that, please elaborate, sounds like a better way.
<Nao> so no ideas to help me guys?
<moonlite> Mandalf: :) Jag ger osv. (let not ber more offtopic now though)
<Warbo> transgress: WINE will not build in 64bit. You need to run a 32bit one
<Mandalf> maxkelley: Directly
<runes> maxkelley, yes, yes it is..ever try to get it running with windows..very ugly hence the linux install
<maxkelley> Nao: when you get to the install menu, is there an option "acpi off"?
<iamelite> Ok... may of you may not have World of Warcraft. But when i run the 1.11 patch. Wine (Patchname.exe) I get a window that says, sorry, the installer was unable to start up, you may be out of hard drive space.
<Warbo> transgress: There are a couple of ways, linux32 or chroot
<maxkelley> Mandalf: er, ok, you should just be able to go into system > administration > network settings and activate eth0 with dhcp enabled.
<png> maxkelley, i commented all wacom lines. restarting x. hope come here soon:P
<_jason> runes, Sanne: well you just do: sudo a2enmod module_name              You may have to restart apache afterwards, not sure
<converge> I understand nothing about that ? Am I have to be advenced user to use ubuntu ?
<converge> :(
<maxkelley> png: heh.
<Nao> maxkelley: the install menu on the desktop CD or the alternate install one?
<Mandalf> i have done that'
<Warbo> png: You must do it in the "Server" section too remember!
<Warbo> damn, missed him
<maxkelley> Nao: alternate, I think.
<hedrek> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Sanne> _jason, what would be the module name for php5?
<transgress> Warbo: i shouldn't have to chroot now that ubuntu64 comes with the ia32 libraries right?
<iamelite> so can anyone help me with this patch
<Nao> I'm not sure, is that the thing that would toggle whether or not the computer shuts down automatically if there is an error?
<_jason> Sanne: php5 :)
<Warbo> converge: The guide looks really complicated, but it is only that long because I put everything in really easy to understand language and describe everything.
<Sanne> _jason, heh, cool. rune, try that, will ya?
<converge> ok I will be come here after I install ubuntu tomorrow
<fredsa> oh no, i just realised my soundcard's not configured. Ubuntu used to get it ootb
<converge> and I will ask my question after that
<Warbo> transgress: That's theoretically right, but if the 32bit libs don't work then you may have to (but only then)
<maxkelley> Nao: no, I don't believe so..
<Warbo> converge: Look for me, since I am an expert on that modem and I worte the guide
<runes> _jason, tells me the module does not exist
<Nao> maxkelley: oh, ok, if there is such an option, should I try running it like that?
<maxkelley> Nao: try with whatever options possible :)
<Nao> heh, awright, thanks, I'll try that now.
<transgress> Warbo: is there a way to grab the 32bit program then?  they have been working just dandy for other stuff
<maxkelley> ohmygod, I envy your nick so much _
<Warbo> transgress: You may have to get it from packages.ubuntu.com directly
<iamelite> so if anyone could point me where someone might be able to help me with this. i would be thankful
<_> how do I find if I have multiple instances of Perl on system?
<fredsa> my soundcard's listed in the device manager. Anyone know how I can configure it?
<_jason> runes: can you make sure the php5 package is installed?
<_> thanks man
<runes> _jason working on full removal right now will retry in a few mins
<_jason> runes: php5 should pull in libapache2-mod-php5 which should provide you with /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.load and /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.conf
<maxkelley> _: pidof perl (it will tell yyou the pids)
<converge> will ubuntu accept all of my hardware ?
<runes> _jason, is there a preferred install proc for the servers ie apache-php5-mysql
<converge> sorry about my bad english
<hardwarehank> anyone know why I can't mount my boot partition when using LVM on the root filesystem
<fredsa> converge, run the livecd and you will soon find out
<maxkelley> converge: what is your native language?
<BIAF> is tere way to apt-get sql devel packages
<converge> turkish
<_jason> runes: well there is ubuntu-server which I have not tried but I believe offers you the option of installing LAMP during install of ubuntu.  Otherwise, there is the ubuntu wiki page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<converge> I dont know english too much
<maxkelley> !tk
<ubotu> I know nothing about tk
<maxkelley> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<maxkelley> ^^
<_jason> ubotu: tell converge about hardware
<Warbo> converge: Everything excpet for your modem should be automatic. The Sagem Fast driver in Ubuntu is broken at the moment, but that guide tells you how to get a working version
<_> i'm trying to install bugzilla and i think its fuqn up because I have multiple instances
<converge> thanks
<_> how can I find which one bugzilla is using
<converge> could I use msn with ubuntu
<converge> I know this questions are very bad
<linkd> converge: yeah if you install "gaim"
<Warbo> _: Is there a Perl entry in galternatives (you will probably need to install it)
<converge> very low level questions :)
<linkd> there are other msn programs for linux but thats the most popular
<bimberi> !msn
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<maxkelley> hrm
<Warbo> converge: The GAIM program does IRC, MSN, Yahoo and others (I am using it now)
<converge> ok I will install that than
<maxkelley> wb png
<Warbo> converge: It is installed automatically :)
<s1gnal> I just installed a server only install of 6.06 and I am having a problem with the network. When I have it set to DHCP, it starts up on its own at boottime, I set it to a static IP and now I have to issue ifup eth0 to get the network up. Here is my /etc/network/interfaces file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16236
<converge> thats great than :)
<maxkelley> Warbo: no-no, automagically :)
<png> ty maxkelley
<Warbo> maxkelley: I would say "automagically" if it detected that you wanted it, then installed it. Automatic hasn't got groovy detection stuff (that's how I see it anyway)
<maxkelley> dijja fixxit?
<maxkelley> Warbo: o
<billybennett> good program to make audio cds... mp3 to audio cd
<billybennett> ??
<converge> could I use photoshop ? and watch avi mp3 wmw files like that ?
<maxkelley> +h
<_> Warbo: is that a directory?
<Warbo> converge: You CAN use Photoshop with a little effort, or you can use the GIMP which comes with Ubuntu
<maxkelley> converge: not photoshop, but gimp is a good alternative. all the other stuff you can do.
<maxkelley> or, what he said :)
<Warbo> _: It checks the alternatives (I think the dir for them is /usr/share/alternatives)
<maxkelley> how-dhee, Luser :)
<converge> I study in a graphic desing university and I have to use photoshop
<maxkelley> converge: then you can dual-boot.
<billybennett> What's a good program to make Audio CDs from MP3 ??
<BIAF> Con : install wine first then mount ur windows drive and click on the exe and it will run perfect, no need to install again
<larson9999> converge: if you're a photoshop guy, you should try gimpshop.  it's the aforementioned gimp with an interface that looks tons like photoshop
<Warbo> converge: You can get it working pretty much definetly in CrossOver Office (for a small charge) but it will probably work in WINE, which is free
<maxkelley> boot into windows when you need to use photoshop, and into linux for whatever else.
<BIAF> photoshop 6.0 < runs perfect under linux/wine
<converge> yes I will be have still windows
<converge> for photoshot or 3dmax
<BIAF> just mount win drive and click the .exe
<Warbo> converge: Do you have a pretty fast computer? If you have about 1.5GHz+ then you can run Windows inside Ubuntu whenever you want something like photoshop
<converge> I have pentium4 3.00 ghz
<converge> and 1024 ram
<larson9999> photoshop run fast enough in just 1.5 ghz machine?
<neopsyche> greetings
<Warbo> converge: For 3DS Max I would say boot into Windows. Running 3D stuff which is not designed for Linux will go slow
<neopsyche> ;-)
* maxkelley envies converge's computer.
<BIAF> yes because its not all emulation the wine app
<BIAF> very native
<fredsa> warbo, under a vm? wouldn't that be very slow? Just guessing, but I think photoshop's pretty hungry
<s1gnal> I just installed a server only install of 6.06 and I am having a problem with the network. When I have it set to DHCP, it starts up on its own at boottime, I set it to a static IP and now I have to issue ifup eth0 to get the network up. Here is my /etc/network/interfaces file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16236
<maxkelley> it's not emulation, it's a wrapper ;)
<converge> yes ok than I will keep my windosw xp
<neopsyche> does anyone know where i can download stuff from IRC.. like linux distros, open source apps etc.?
<converge> you are all so friendly
<converge> thank you very much
<BIAF> yes, it not run slow as you think, i founf it very fasy photoshop
<Warbo> fredsa: Come to think of it yes. I was only thinking of the spec needed to get Windows up in a VM, and forgot that PhotoShop is greedy too
<maxkelley> converge: no problem, just trying to help spead humanity.
<soccio> Hi
<maxkelley> to others..
<Sanne> converge, have a look at blender www.blender3d.org
<maxkelley> after all, "Ubuntu" is an ancient African word that means 'humanity to others".
<soccio> Could you tell me how to downgrade a whole set of packages? (Gnome 2.4.2 to 2.4.1)
<BIAF> i think nero also works under wine
<maxkelley> I've been reading the printed cd's too much..
<maxkelley> switchclear: heyyy, switchy!
<Warbo> Blender's interface takes A LOT of getting used to (but I hear that it is very powerful when you master it, which I haven't yet)
<neopsyche> ubuntu was started by shuttleworth right?
<switchclear> maxkelley: hey, someone told me you hung out here :-O
<converge> so I will play games still under windows
<maxkelley> switchclear: I got scared for a bit when I saw my own ip addr... *shudder*
<Sanne> Warbo, yes, it's insane at first, but insanely awesome if you keep at it ;)
<ompaul> neopsyche, correct, however if you want to talk about non support then you need to move to the channel #ubuntu-offtopic
<maxkelley> I was about to say, "Hey, fellow rochesterian!" when i noticed it was my ip :P hah
<Warbo> Sanne: I have made 1 pic so far, but I am great in the GIMP (so I usually cheat and do crappy stuff in Blender then touch it up after)
<neopsyche> anyone?
<converge> is there games for ubuntu
<neopsyche> oh ok
<maxkelley> I am confused by the gimp..
<linux_user400354> does anyone use Ekiga softphone?
<maxkelley> er, no, blender.
<soccio> Could you tell me how to downgrade a whole set of packages? (Gnome 2.4.2 to 2.4.1)
<Warbo> converge: Quite a few. You can even run Windows games (your machine will handle them well)
<Sanne> Warbo, that's fine, just use what's best for the job :)
<switchclear> converge: yup. even unreal tournament can be made to run
<maxkelley> linux_user400354: try wengophone.. it's more like skype.
<ompaul> neopsyche, second time, correct, however if you want to talk about non support then you need to move to the channel #ubuntu-offtopic
<billybennett> What's a good program to make Audio CDs from MP3 ???
<switchclear> billybennett: grip or ripperx
<maxkelley> ompaul's laying down the law :)
<linux_user400354> maxkelley, if you like skype, why do you use wengophone?
<soccio> billybennett, serpetine and also amarok
<maxkelley> linux_user400354: oh, no, I don't.. I use skype.
<fredsa> neospyche, shuttleworth did start ubuntu
<converge> do u I have to install firewalls with ubuntu ?
<Sanne> maxkelley, I recommend doing the first tutorial from the blender guide in the wiki. After that you'll know a lot more.
<maxkelley> just suggesting it :)
<s1gnal> I just installed a server only install of 6.06 and I am having a problem with the network. When I have it set to DHCP, it starts up on its own at boottime, I set it to a static IP and now I have to issue ifup eth0 to get the network up. Here is my /etc/network/interfaces file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16236
<billybennett> I tried k3b but it wont convert, am I missing something soccio, switchclear
<Warbo> linux_user400354: I set it up on my Dad's computer to start at login, but now I can't set it up on my end because of port forwarding stuff
<maxkelley> Sanne: thanks :) I can put in a monkey, and change its hair colour... that's about it :)
<linux_user400354> Warbo, what's wrong with port fowarding?
<Sanne> maxkelley, heh. Want to have a link to that tut?
<BIAF> converge : http://www.transgaming.com/products_linux.php
<fredsa> does anyone know where I should start troubleshooting my soundcard? It worked before, so I know it's supported
<Warbo> linux_user400354: I can't get the damn router to forward ports, even thjough the rules are there. It's not that important at the moment though
<BIAF> converge : wine also gets lots of games runing
<linux_user400354> Warbo, Did you set up skype or wengophone? I am confused.
<Warbo> linux_user400354: Ekiga
<Daveyboy> How do I know which instance of perl bugzilla is using?
<amonkey> what's ubuntu's favorite laptop?
<Warbo> amonkey: Mine?
<linux_user400354> Warbo, I had the same problem. I think I found out why. There's a firewall in the modem that blocks some ports, so I had to use a port with a really high number to host webpages. Also some isps block some ports for hosting.
<fredsa> amonkey, I think all the big players are well supported
<Warbo> amonkey: Well, I have one that's dismantled and one with no power supply. I don;t think Ubuntu would like them
<converge> what is the advanteges of ubuntu ? when you think about windows xp..could you tell me a few advateges
<BIAF> its free
<linux_user400354> converge, easier to install software
<Warbo> converge: Loads of programs are built for ubuntu and can be installed with a few clicks (for free as well)
<HellDragon> i wonder why the apt-get progress bar looks like a d**k  : [======================>             ] 
<aro-ron> howdy all, any one have any ideas why I cant get my new SATA drive to mount in Dapper?
<amonkey> fredsa, i was reading about sony's sz and apparently even windows isn't well supported. just wanted see if there was a clear favorite
<Warbo> HellDragon: Is root not using your theme?
<aro-ron> I formatted it as FAT32 so I canuse it with both XP and Ubuntu
<fredsa> converge, depends what you want out of an OS. It's open source, transparent, friendly, but adobe don't release photoshop for it :p
<HellDragon> Warbo, ?
<aro-ron> but I cant seem to get it to mount in Ubuntu
<Warbo> HellDragon: "sudo ln -s ~/.themes /root/.themes" should sort it out
<moonlite> converge: spyware, adware and viruses are mostly non existant
<HellDragon> ???????????? Warbo
<swim> is there a winamp application for linux?
<Warbo> HellDragon: Wait a sec, I'm thinking Syanptic, sorry
<s1gnal> I just installed a server only install of 6.06 and I am having a problem with the network. When I have it set to DHCP, it starts up on its own at boottime, I set it to a static IP and now I have to issue ifup eth0 to get the network up. Here is my /etc/network/interfaces file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16236
<valehru> whats the best method to connect to a vpn in linux?
<valehru> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<fredsa> amonkey, my very old compaq runs almost perfectly (at least it did until this evening), so I'll be going with them again next time around
<fredsa> amonkey, but ymmv, as they say ;)
<kolaje> what's a good program for a 56k modem in console mode?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<maxkelley> swim: xmms
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@42-182-28.adsl.cust.tie.cl *!*@cpc2-rdng1-0-0-cust642.winn.cable.ntl.com *!*@200.124.54.132]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<moonlite> converge: linux is generally thought og to be more secure than windows
<switchclear> swim: xmms is similar, so is beep-media-player
<converge> do I have to install a firewall for ubuntu ?
<moonlite> converge: no, most certainly not
<Warbo> swim: XMMS ( and I think BMP) can use WinAmp skins
<swim> switchclear: do they do video streaming as well?
<converge> and everythi
<converge> and everythin for ubuntu is free ?
<switchclear> swim: they do not do vid no, you should use other applications for that
<maxkelley> swim: vlc does vidstreaming.
<soccio> converge, usually not. But if you want to be even more secure you can install firestarter with a few clicks
<maxkelley> converge: pretty muhc, yes.
<moonlite> it is free (libre) and for free (gratis)
<valehru> Warbo, bmp can use winamp skins as well
<swim> vlc is being a pain with saltwatermonkey
<maxkelley> much
<switchclear> converge: there is already a firewall with linux, but if you want a front end, you can install firestarter
<fredsa> converge, everything in the official repositories, yes. And of course you can compile any open source app for it
<aMit--> Hello, I'm having this problem with the audio, I can hear the sound in the log in window when I start my computer but inside ANY user, it doesn't detect any audio device, audio worked fine with windows (btw I'm quite new to linux :P).
<linux_user400354> does anyone use a 56k modem on ubuntu?
<Warbo> converge: Ubuntu comes with messengers, openoffice, GIMP and loads of other stuff. You can usually keep most things as they are and be OK (although you need to add mp3, avi, etc. support because those are patented)
<maxkelley> linux_user400354: it's not a winmodem, is it?
<kyncani> s1gnal: your eth0 iface should be "auto" too
<fredsa> aMit, what do you mean, it doesn't detect?
<s1gnal> where do I insert that?
<kolaje> linux_user400354 yes i do
<linux_user400354> maxkelly, i mean any kind of 56k modem. what kind do you have?
<HellDragon> you really dont deserve me
<maxkelley> linux_user400354: oh, I don't I just thought you needed help with one
<kyncani> s1gnal: like "auto lo", man interfaces for details
<aMit--> When I get in the audio options, I'm trying to choose a device on the bottom of the window and the list is empty, when I'm trying to play something nothing happens...
<kolaje> i use a winmodem
<maxkelley> kolaje: wow, you must have been lucky to find drivers :)
<larson9999> linux_user400354: i have several external modems i use when i need to for linux.
<linux_user400354> kolaje, is web browsing slower than windows xp? it was for me.
<kolaje> i use a smartlink and i installed the sl-something-daemon and sl-something-source
<kolaje> much faster actually
<kolaje> but i'm pissed that pppconfig and pon and what not doesn't work in console mode
<converge> http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/
<s0nix> anyone have the software point2play......deb ?
<kolaje> it only activates the modem in the graphic mode right when i connect, otherwise ubuntu doesn't know i have it installed
<larson9999> i don't notice a difference in speed between windows and linux.
<aMit--> Also the volume control in the top panel has a red X on it
<converge> which thpe of cd I must chose here ?
<linux_user400354> larson9999, was the web browsing slow?
<Warbo> kolaje: Only problem I found with SL modem is that it can't tell when the line gets disconnected (so it can't automatically reconnect)
<converge> which type of ubuntu ?
<switchclear> larson9999: try doing some really intensive multitasking operations and ull notice the difference
<converge> http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/
<kolaje> Warbo: does your modem work in console, or did you try?
<aro-ron> I need some help getting my SATA drive to mount on linux, anyone avalible to give me a handreal quick?
<Warbo> kolaje: I made it start at boot (but this was in RedHat 9 ages ago)
<larson9999> linux_user400354: using the 56k modem?  well, i use it to dial in for work and not surf.  haven't surfed with 56k in years
<linux_user400354> larson9999, did you use the drivers that came with ubuntu or some other ones?
<maxkelley> aro-ron: head to system > administration > disks and drives
<maxkelley> or something like that.
<switchclear> larson9999: the problem is ubuntu is rather bloated, like windows, so its harder to see. if you ran gentoo linux vs windows you can actually make wine, the windows emulator, run windows coder faster than windows itself!
<larson9999> linux_user400354: just stock
<kolaje> Warbo: i really don't like x so i'm trying to find anyway to start it in console
<s1gnal> kyncani: that fixed it tyvm!!!
<moonlite> converge: desktop
<aro-ron> maxkelley: ok there
<Warbo> converge: You are probably best with the regular "ubuntu" (rather than kubuntu or xubuntu) but you will need the "alternate" install disc if you are using a Sagem modem
<neopsyche> ?
<fredsa> converge, http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso
<moonlite> converge: the server cd is only for servers
<valehru> vpn connection client anyone?
<maxkelley> switchclear: ubuntu, stripped, is just debian. if you get rid of horrid gnome, you should be fine.
<kyncani> s1gnal: np :)
<linux_user400354> larson9999, why would you dial in instead of using vnc or some other software?
<Warbo> Which is the alternate disc?
<larson9999> switchclear: well, if you remove the bloat from windows it's still similar.  i'm an old salt and have heard the debate forever.  for what i do, i don't notice a difference
<aMit--> Does anyone have an idea how to fix my problem? (log in screen has audio but whole system doesn't...)
<switchclear> maxkelley: ubuntu is abit more than debian+gnome, otherwise you should just be installing debian
<larson9999> linux_user400354: the client didn't want to give us vpn access
<Warbo> I think converge will need to use it or a dvd (sagem modem has no driver on livecd)
<maxkelley> switchclear: yeah, true.
<larson9999> linux_user400354: they did just recently though
<blackline> i got some spyware or so... when ive restarted my computer i have a universitys homepage as startpage, i got rid of it first by removing the firefox profile, i also deleted .firefox just in case. now when ive restarted the page is back. what should i do?
<switchclear> larson9999: like i said, high load and linux will run faster, even if only because you can strip it down more if you know what your doing.
<Warbo> blackline: That is not spyware
<converge> http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-alternate-i386.iso
<converge> I am downloading this than
<Warbo> blackline: Are you using a different laucher for Firefox?
<moonlite> switchclear: i'm guessing wine runs just as fast in ubuntu as in gentoo
<switchclear> larson9999: my ubuntu boxes run 2x faster than windows
<larson9999> switchclear: like i said, you can do the same thing with windows if you know what you're doing.
<aMit--> anyone?
<neopsyche> does anyoen here know of any gopher sites?
<maxkelley> PlaySkool = widow
<switchclear> moonlite: no, gentoo is highly optimised for the individual processor - ive seen the beach marks, they are amazing
<Warbo> blackline: (it happened to me, but I forget the launcher I was using. Maybe GDesklets)
<maxkelley> ohmygod, what a horrid spelling.
<blackline> Warbo - what you mean with launcher?
<five_laptop> anyone know how to use command line ftp to recursively get all directories?
<converge> it says 7 hours remaining :(
<converge> I will wait
<fredsa> aMit, no, but I'm having a similar problem myself
<moonlite> switchclear: please show them to me
<aMit--> aw
<switchclear> larson9999: i disagree, there is a certain level when it becomes hard. since linux is ultimately the kernel, you can never pull windows down to the same level, even if you strip every unnessicary binary
<LjL> switchclear: this channel is highly unoptimized for offtopic discussions, you can join #ubuntu-offtopic though :-)
<switchclear> moonlite: ok, hold up
<LjL> moonlite: too
<aMit--> very odd
<Warbo> blackline: I think that I got that problem with GDesklets or something like that. The starter entry had the dodgy homepage in it
<maxkelley> switchclear: gnarly beach marks, duuude!
<blackline> Warbo - yes, then i guess thats the deal, the starterbar..
<jrattner1> QUESTION: If i install the package "grub-splashimages" how do i choose one
<aMit--> !nvidia
<blackline> Warbo - of course. it came after installing gdesklets
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Warbo> blackline: Yes, I thiought it was. Remove the starter from the bar then drag Firefox out of the menu onto it
<kyncani> jrattner1: in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gnomefreak> jrattner1: they are in /boot/grub/splashscreens iirc
<switchclear> moonlite: you have to understand that windows generally is optimised to run as fast as gentoo.
<gnomefreak> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making grub floppys: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToMakeAGRUBBootFloppy - grub howto: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto
<moonlite> switchclear: heh, sure :)
<switchclear> wine on gentoo benchmarks: http://wiki.winehq.org/BenchMark-0.9.5
<gnomefreak> on the last link will tell you how to do it
<Warbo> blackline: (I forgot about that since I use Epiphany, but the package really should be fixed)
<blackline> ok. cause thats what ive done. the icon on there is a copy from my gnome menu
<jrattner1> kyncani, i choose the one I want in men.lst right?
<aro-ron> Question: how can I go about getting my SATA drive to mount on Ubuntu? I just got it today, and have it partitioned and formatted with FAT32 already, and it works great in XP. (I dual boot) But Ubuntu wont mount it. ANy ideas?
<larson9999> switchclear: at a certain level yes.  happens to be a level i don't care about.  you take to a low enough level and you're comparing dos to linux.  and even then you can make dos be pretty similar.  however, none of that takes away from the fact that linux rocks.
<jrattner1> gnomefreak, should I untar them all in that directory?
<kolaje> Warbo: would it take much explaination to help me configure the sl modem to work in console?
<Warbo> aro-ron: It will be /dev/sdX (X=a,b,c.......)
<gnomefreak> jrattner1: if you got it from apt no need to
<moonlite> switchclear: and where are the ubuntu benchmmarks?
<kyncani> jrattner1: yep
<aro-ron> gnomefreak: I tried that, it still wont mount
<maxkelley> moonlite: bottom of the list ;P
<Warbo> kolaje: I have really forgotten how to do it sorry (I don;t know if I even still have it)
<jrattner1> gnomefreak, what do you mean no need to? there all tarballs in that directory
<gnomefreak> aro-ron: huh?
<switchclear> moonlite: there are none, but if you made your own you'd see they are much slower than those.
<protocol1> this laptop cooler from antec rules
<kolaje> warbo; understood
<fredsa> aro-ron, what's the command you are using to mount?
<gnomefreak> jrattner1: no you dont need to untar them if your in /boot/grub/splashscreens
<aro-ron> at the moment I have tried the nautilus mount command, and the disk manager command. I dont know the proper command (yet) for the term
<moonlite> maxkelley: i dont see any
<moonlite> switchclear: that's just random assertions, show me some fatcs
<moonlite> facts
<aro-ron> I have only had ubuntu on here for about 3 weeks
<Warbo> aro-ron: "sudo mount /dev/PARTITIONNAME /WHEREVER/YOU/WANT/TO/MOUNT/IT"
<switchclear> moonlite: its simple common sense...
<jrattner1> gnomefreak, lets say I want to use fiesta.xpm.gz that is located in /boot/grub/splashimages, I just specificy the gzip file in menu.lst?
<LjL> moonlite, switchclear: no, rather show me some ontopic conversation or join #ubuntu-offtopic
<LjL> really
<aro-ron> warbo: thank you muchly, trying that now
<moonlite> ok, im sorry
<Warbo> aro-ron: The drive will probably be /dev/sda1, and the first partition on it will be /dev/sda1
<gnomefreak> jrattner1: the path to it yes  look at the grub link ubotu gave above and just change the path to yours
<jrattner1> kyncani, how do i specify it in menu.lst
<maxkelley> moonlite: i was kidding :)
<fredsa> aro-ron, warbo: I think you'll need a -t vfat switch in there as well
<Warbo> aro-ron: Sorry, the drive will be sda
<jrattner1> gnomefreak, k
<blackline> Warbo - i erased the starter, added a new one thats a copy from my gnomebar, still same problem. was this how you meant i should do?
<LjL> moonlite: sorry for being harsh, but i already suggested #ubuntu-offtopic once and have been ignored
<aro-ron> ok that helps alot, thanks
<Warbo> fredsa: I have found automatic detection works well (even for loopback these days)
<kyncani> jrattner1: follow grub's manual
<Warbo> blackline: Yes. Hmm. Right click it and edit it, see what is in the "command" line
<aro-ron> fredsa: where should the vfat switch go in syntax? (noob alert)
<maxkelley> alright, my eyes hurt. bbl.
<moonlite> Ljl: you weren't harsh. #ubuntu is one of the friendliest places i know of (credss)
<Warbo> aro-ron: Anywhere after mount
<aro-ron> ok
<fredsa> Warbo, I only mention it cos I had to use it today :p
<LjL> aro-ron: "-t vfat" i think you mean. like "sudo mount -t vfat bla blah"
<smev9> is there a viewer for msoffice/works files for linux
<switchclear> smev9: yea check out open office
<LjL> smev9: openofifce and koffice can open office documents
<switchclear> smev9: also abiword works
<Warbo> fredsa: I find "Please specify filesystem type" tends to mean the disc is knackered
<smev9> thanks, also the .wps from works?
<fredsa> warbo, that's reassuring! :p
<LjL> smev9: i don't think so, but i don't really know
<Warbo> fredsa: I mean that if I try it with -f option after it usually gets an IO error, but if the -t option works then you are fine
<kyncani> jrattner1: the line should look like this: splashimage=(hd0,0)/some/path/myfile.xpm.gz
<jvai> anybody use john the ripper? is it just to b used against unix pw's?
<blackline> Warbo - thanks for your help. Now its fixed. That thing really should be fixed..
<fredsa> warbo, -f means force?
<Warbo> smev9: I don't know what the difference between WPS and DOC (the latest one) are. It would be a better world if these formats were documented so we could all go on content and format, rahter than filename
<Warbo> blackline: I will submit a bug to launchpad
<theBishop> the power meter applet is completely useless for me, does anyone share my opinion?
<switchclear> jvai: yes, and its not just unix pws, its just certain types of hash algorithms
<jvai> i think the 'john" in ubuntu repos is outdated
<LjL> Warbo: it's be a better world if users didn't leave the channels right after making questions, too ;-)
<Warbo> fredsa: I meant -t both times, sorry
<jvai> ooooh ok ty @ switch
<switchclear> jvai: it is, you should install the distribution offered on their website
<Warbo> LjL: Ah, that's what I get for having to stare at the keyboard while I type
<jvai> what about hydra? is it bettr than john/
<blackline> Warbo - Ok, where is that? Cause there are looots of bugs that should be fixed. In starterbar especially
<fredsa> well, bed time for me. g'night all
<aro-ron> warbo: ok back again, how do I get it to mount to the media folder with the rest of my drives? it says the mount point dosent exsist
<LjL> Warbo: "apt-cache search typing tutor" ;-P
<blackline> Warbo - For example, when you have the "jumpyness" activated on the icons, then its very buggy. starts when im not clickin, icons moving around when hovering over etc.
<theBishop> the power applet rarely estimates "Time Left" correctly, and sometimes the icon doesn't reflect Battery/AC status correctly
<converge> after I install this file ?= what must I do to use it ?
<jvai> i found 'THC's hydra in hoary's repos
<converge> how could I install that to CD ?
<converge> do I need a program for it or just copy iso file to CD ?
<DShepherd> converge: right clicking the iso and selecting burn works fine.. no extra program needed
<blackline> Warbo - Anyhow, while your at it you could report that also, if your up to it. Now Im of to bed. Cu.
<converge> okay
<linux_user400354> what is the difference between apt-get autoclean and apt-get clean?
<converge> Do I need a program to dual boot ?
<linux_user400354> converge, ubuntu comes with everything you need for a dual boot
<linux_user400354> converge, you need grub bootloader
<supermistry> I'm having a problem with the Add/Remove Applications. Whenever I try to click on one of the items to install it (any item), I get an error saying that the software isn't available on any channel and that the application might not support my system architecture. Does any one have any idea how to fix that?
<converge> I will delete windows and install ubuntu that drive..after that I will install windows to other part of hardisk
<gnomefreak> converge: no other way around
<Daveyboy> when i type "where is libgd" and it returns ":libgd", what does this mean?
<gnomefreak> converge: install windows on the drive first
<Warbo> aro-ron: Those things I put in the command were meant to be replaced :) Just make a folder in /media for example "sudo mkdir /media/SATADrive" then mount to it with "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/SATADrive"
<converge> it is already installed
<DShepherd> converge: listen to gnomefreek
<DShepherd> hehe
<gnomefreak> Daveyboy: locate libgd
<DShepherd> gnomefreak: srry,, i meant gnomefreak
<Warbo> converge: Windows stops Linux from booting, so it is easier to put Linux on last
<aro-ron> warbo: its ok, I got it, its mounted, now I just need to figure out how to get it to show up onthe desktop and places menu
<gnomefreak> converge: you said you were gonna install ubuntu over windows than install windows on other drive
<Daveyboy> gnomefreak: thanks
<runes> What do I do with Postfix when it wants to be configured (Lamp directions do not mention this in the wiki)
<gnomefreak> converge: make sure ubuntu is the last installed
<supermistry> anyone know how to fix my add/remove applications error?
<gnomefreak> supermistry: does synaptic work? what errors?
<Warbo> aro-ron: That is to do with the gnome-volume-manager (which I don't understand at all) BTW, you can add a new line to /etc/fstab (gksudo gedit /etc/fstab) to have the partition mounted at boot
<converge> I tried to install ubuntu before when I have cd of it...but when I tried to open my computer it gaved me error
<converge> and I even had to install windows again
<nf4> i am haveing trouble trying to change the bios resilution i have read the wiki on resilution a few times and tried every thing they talked about  but  without any luck
<linux_user400354> converge, what error?
<nf4> the resilution changes when i get to the login screen
<chiche-0_o> hola a todos
<Warbo> converge: You can shrink Windows, or reinstall it if you don't mind doing that, and make it smaller, then install Ubuntu in the free space that you left
<converge> I dont remember but..maybe cant boot from the drive like that
<converge> I dont really remember
<gnomefreak> !fixres > nf4
<spider-bot> how long has ubuntu been around?
<supermistry> gnomefreak: I don't know what synaptic is. The error is that whenever i click on an item to install it (i want to get NetworkManager), i get an error saying it might not work with my system architecture
<Warbo> spider-bot: Since 2004 I think
<gnomefreak> supermistry: if in gnome system>admin>synaptics package manager  btw what arch are you using?
<Warbo> spider-bot: The release numbers are the year and month (6.06=June 2006)
<nf4> i read that guide a few times it seems the only thing that it mentions about bios resilution is for intel based computers i have amd/nvidia
<gnomefreak> 10/2004
<Daveyboy> "can't test without sucessful make" what does this mean?
<gnomefreak> nf4: read teh link ubotu sent you
<gnomefreak> s/teh/the
<Fee^> means you tried to 'make test' without doing a 'make' and succeeding
<nf4> yes i been reading and rereading it all day
<ding> how did ubuntu become the most popular distribution seemingly overnight?
<mnrdknn> hey i'm having kernel panic on kernel 2.6.15-25 (Dapper).. I have to use the breezy's kernel (i dist-upgraded).. i get the same error when running the install cd.. what should I do?
<runes> ding probably because it just "works" you don't need a computer science degree to get it installed
<DShepherd> ding .. I dont think it did it over night
<nf4> ding becouse it works
<runes> ding whiel there are some snags in the xwindows config for video cards, some sound card config glitches overal I give it an 8 on 10
<nf4> well except some one seemd to replace xscreensaver for gnomescreensaver which is a bad thing but it can be fixed
<RadiantFire> mnrdknn: tell me the output of df -h
<Sanne> ding, because people like the philosophy behind it (humanity, being nice to newbies, and all that...) ;)
<mnrdknn> RadiantFire,  do i paste it on pvt?
<runes> Sanne do you have a few mins to help me out?
<RadiantFire> mnrdknn: you can pm me if you
<Sanne> runes, sure
<supermistry> gnomefreak: I just tried refreshing the list and things look like they might be working. So, I'll ask again in a couple of minutes if i need. I'm using an IBM T21, currently trying to get the wireless to work.
<RadiantFire> want I am interested in is the line from /boot
<runes> Sanne I completely removed the Lamp portions
<converge> I have to sleep now...thanks for answers
<converge> cu
<nf4> i think that ubuntu has the greatest documention out of any distro's
<RadiantFire> nf4: you'd  e wrong
<nf4> fc5 is second imo
<runes> Sanne I reboted to be sure (yeah I'm still stuck with the windows mentality) and followed the Wiki instructions, however it now wants me to configure Postfix?
<Sanne> runes, ok
<RadiantFire> nf4: take a gander at gentoo's documentation sometimes
<runes> Sanne and I
<RadiantFire> it borders on obscene how in depth it is
<nf4> i have read that meany times
<runes> Sanne and I am not ashamed to admit that that is way over my head
<nf4> but i still think that ubuntu's better
<nf4> well better aimed at n00bs
<nf4> i had gentoo installed but it would pick and choose when i could use my nic
<RadiantFire> nf4: if one has an analytical mind it should not matter
<RadiantFire> hello nalioth
<Psy-X> hi
<alex_> Hello, does anyone know how to set up crtl-click?
<nalioth> RadiantFire: hi
<Sanne> runes, hmmm, if I remember correctly, this postfix nagging also annoyed me. I may give bad advice now, but I turned off postfix in services-admin (because it was well over my head also)
<nf4> i dont know why poeple like gentoo over ubuntu
<neopsyche> does anyone have an FTP site i can download apps from?
<RadiantFire> nf4: care 2 take this to offtopic
<jvai> this is nice
<nf4> is there a ubuntu off topic?
<Sanne> runes, if you plan to make the lamp server available to the outside, turning off postfix might be a bad idea, though (it must be there for a reason...)
<mnrdknn> RadiantFire,  i can't pm you.. heh
<runes> Sanne, while it would be nice to have an smtp server running (for the forms on the website) I'm concerned about having spammers takeing advantage of it
<RadiantFire> mnrdknn: ok, lemme ask you a question
<RadiantFire> mnrdknn: did you make a seperate /boot partition
<mnrdknn> RadiantFire, no
<Sanne> runes, well, I use my lamp just for local web development, I even configured apache to only listen to localhost, so I think (hope) that I don't need postfix.
<RadiantFire> mnrdknn: what is the kernel panic exactly?
<Daveyboy> when typing /usr/bin/perl -MCPAN -e 'install "GD"' get "make retuned bad status, installation seems impossible"
<mnrdknn> not syncing.. i got that running the installation cd too
<Sanne> runes, so far, my computer didn't explode ;)
<RadiantFire> mnrdknn: exactly what hardware do you have?
<mnrdknn> so i dist-upgraded to dapper from breezy.. and i get the same error when booting the new kernels
<runes> Sanne while I am about to get flamed for this here it goes...the idea is to have a php portal running for alternative energy..
<spikeb> php as alternative energy?
<DShepherd> the keyboard model says unknown in under my keyboard prefs...I did a reconfigure of Xserver and it pick it up.. but my keyboard prefs are still saying model unknown. as a result I have no... layout options.. and seemngly .. no layouts
<spikeb> or a portal with info about alt energy?
<runes> Sanne untill I fully understand how to code in php myself I am goign to use phpnuke
<Sanne> runes, what's wrong about this?
<DShepherd> how can fix this problem
<mnrdknn> RadiantFire, what do you want to know? motherboard? processor? what?
<Sanne> runes, ah, you mean the phpnuke part? hehe
<runes> Sanne but I am not sure if it is necessary to have postfix
<runes> Sanne yes
<RadiantFire> mnrdknn: can you pastebin the last few lines of output from the kernel panic
<kolaje> Warbo:  I got the modem working with "wvdial".  I didn't even know it exsisted
<Sanne> runes, I think postfix might be there to deliver system messages. Not sure, though.
<kolaje> for some reason it knew the device was there, where ppp didn't..
<mnrdknn> RadiantFire, how could i do that? i have to reboot it every time i get the error
<RadiantFire> mnrdknn: i'ma pm with you
<RadiantFire> the DCC chat just appeared for me
<Warbo> kolaje: If you were only searching for a CLI dialer then I would have said wvdial. I thought you wanted some SL-specific advice :)
<mnrdknn> i don't get any significant messages..
<runes> Sanne I think the Lamp instructions will need a bit more modification
<Sanne> runes, if I may suggest: you might want to look into drupal for an alternative community system.
<mnrdknn> RadiantFire, ok then
<kolaje> Warbo: *shaked head* I'm so bad at explaining myself (what's cli?) something that has to do with console?
<supermistry> Weird... I justinstalled the Network Manager from the Add/Remove Applications pane, it has installed, but I can't find it. Any help?
<Sanne> runes, doesn't php run now?
<runes> Sanne I did it looks good however it is mising a few components that I need
<Warbo> kolaje: Command Line Interface/Interpreter
<kolaje> Warbo: thanks
<Sanne> runes, ok (re drupal)
<runes> Sanne stil working on it I will knwo in about 2 mins
<Sanne> runes, ok
<Warbo> Just submitted a bug for gdesklets-data
<mnrdknn> RadiantFire, send me a chat request
<kolaje> Warbo: (in linux and others like gentoo I try and sound smart, because they don't like helping newbs)
<kolaje> cli is a good one
<DShepherd> :-( no one willing to help me?
<Warbo> kolaje: CLI and GUI are commonly used terms. "Is there a GUI for my dialer? I use wvdial in CLI"
<snoops> Hey umm, is there a RDP server for linux? I really like connecting to my machine from work, and vnc just uses too much bandwidth..
<HBuzacott> DShepherd, what's your problem.
<Warbo> snoops: Have you tried NX?
<HBuzacott> DShepherd, this is starting to sound like a help desk
<snoops> nx?
<Warbo> !nx
<DShepherd> HBuzacott: the keyboard model says unknown in under my keyboard prefs...I did a reconfigure of Xserver and it pick it up.. but my keyboard prefs are still saying model unknown. as a result I have no... layout options.. and seemngly .. no layouts
<ubotu> I know nothing about nx
<Warbo> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<snoops> oo, sounds hopeful Warbo
<DShepherd> HBuzacott: isnt what its supposed to be... but its a room not a desk
<Warbo> snoops: Never used anything like that myself though :)
<snoops> it sucks how much noticably slower vnc is compared to rdp though
<HBuzacott> DShepherd, do you have the keyboard prefs (System > Prefs. > Keyboard Prefs.)
<void^> hrm. linux+laptop behaviour changes with every 2nd kernel release or so. this time my touchpad stops working properly when a usb disk is plugged in (even when uhci_hcd isn't loaded)
<DShepherd> HBuzacott: what do you mean if I have it..? you mean if the little window pops up.. yes it does
<Warbo> snoops: There are RDP clients in Ubuntu, but as I say I never use that kind of thing
<seanlap> Lets say i SSH to my webserver, log in as root. and then I do the 'who' command and see people I dont want on. how (if possible) do I kill these users?
<HBuzacott> DShepherd then goto the Layouts tab and select 'add'
<javiolo> hi
<yehaozi> who used pam_time?
<snoops> oh hmm Warbo.. sorry I should have said machine at work is windows.. that isn't going to change. I use rdesktop in ubuntu and it works great!
<Warbo> seanlap: "eject /dev/hdc --really-fast > their face"
<javiolo> can anyone help me building freenx for ppc ?
<seanlap> Warbo, what will that do?
<DShepherd> HBuzacott: I did that.. and that is empty. empty empty empty. wasn that clear in my long description.. if not.. sorry
<snoops> the problem is, needing to connect from windows to linux over rdp, because vnc is just too slow and uses too much bandwidth
<Warbo> seanlap: Sorry, just a joke "How do I kill these users?"
<seanlap> Lol
<HBuzacott> DShepherd, what type of keyboard is it?
<Warbo> seanlap: If that command worked it would smash the CDROM tray into their face
<seanlap> Lol really?
<Warbo> seanlap: I made it up, but the syntax is correct :)
<Trigger_H> I tried installing the latest ubuntu distro and i get a 'Kernel Panic - not syncing VFS ...' error, what can i do?
<seanlap> i mean, does that command eject the cdrom
<seanlap> heh
<seanlap> ok, so is there a way?
<DShepherd> HBuzacott: really I am not sure.. I am typing with it now. it worked before.. but since i messed around with xgl.. its gone all weird
<seanlap> i tried 'who -a' and 'kill -9 PID' but that didnt work
<five_laptop> anyone know how to use command line ftp to recursively get all directories?
<HBuzacott> DShepherd, is it an English Keyboard?
<Basilio> Are there circumventor available for linux
<DShepherd> HBuzacott: i think its US english
<Sanne> five_laptop, man ftp should tell. I'll have a look, sec.
<five_laptop> Sanne, thats ok
<five_laptop> i'll look... just didnt know if anyone knew offhand
<Sanne> five_laptop, ok :)
<Arrick> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<HBuzacott> DShepherd, in the top of the 'Layouts tab', in the Keyboard Model does it say 'Generic 104-key PC'?
<LjL> Basilio: are there what?
<LjL> five_laptop: you may want to use wget for that
<thechris> i have a question in regards to the amd64 vs x86 version of *buntu.  is the package seleciton, including the 3rd party pacakges, similar between the two archs?
<Trigger_H> the error more precisely is 'kernel panic - not syncing: VFS - unable to mount root
<Trigger_H> fs on unknown block(0,0).
<Trigger_H> crap sorry
<seanlap> Warbo, is there a way to kill thier SSH session?
<DShepherd> HBuzacott: i guess my explanantion was very bad,, its says unknown
<LjL> five_laptop: like with the "--mirror" option. but do read the man
<five_laptop> LjL, i'm needing to download the backend contents of a website... can wget read ftp sites?
<LjL> five_laptop: yup
<HBuzacott> DShepherd, Then type in 'Generic 104-key PC'
<five_laptop> aight
<five_laptop> i'll look
<Sanne> thechris, I think I read that some packages may not be available for amd64, or need some special wizardry to get going.
<HBuzacott> DShepherd, without the '
<DShepherd> HBuzacott: Can you type in yours? cause i cant type in mine
<Arrick> evening all
<seanlap> How do I kill SSH users?
<HBuzacott> DShepherd, If you can't type in the box then click on the ... and select Generic...
<DShepherd> Arrick: good evening
<Arrick> stop the ssh server
<seanlap> Arrick, besides doing that
<LjL> seanlap: perhaps a gun, or a knife. but those would both be illegal in pretty much any country
<HBuzacott> Generic 104-key PC
<thechris> do not stop sshd over a remote connection...
<DShepherd> HBuzacott: my explanation was that bad.... its empty.. nothing is it it
<seanlap> I want to kill specific users (NOT LITERALLY)
<Sanne> thechris, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<javiolo> I cant get the seveaspackage gpg key? any idea ?
<runes> Sanne same problem
<runes> Sanne if I hit 127.0.0.1
<Arrick> seanlap, you want to stop a session then
<runes> page displays
<HBuzacott> DShepherd, sorry I have to go keep trying in the room :(
<seanlap> Arrick: yes
<runes> Sanne if I hit 127.0.0.1/testphp.php  it wants to download the file
<DShepherd> HBuzacott: thanks anyways
<Sanne> runes, what happens with 127.0.0.1
<DShepherd> nalioth hey
<Arrick> seanlap, restart the ssh server
<runes> Sanne if I hit 127.0.0.1 my web page comes up
<billybennett> Anyone have any idea why my Ubuntu wont shutdown all the way?
<LjL> seanlap: you should have specified ;-P perhaps kill the process concerned, anyway. a pretty drastic solution, yeah...
<Trigger_H> can anyone help me, im having installation problems with ubuntu.
<Sanne> runes, ok, so we will continue where we left ;)
<seanlap> LjL its not the processes. its them living. LOL i just want to know if i can kill thier sorry butts
<five_laptop> LjL, working great... thanks!
<Sanne> runes, let's check some things for my sake first: could you paste the output of: dpkg -l *php* | grep ^ii
<five_laptop> i oughta set up a cron job for that
<runes> Sanne ok works for me..I'm documenting the steps as I have another friend in Calgary that has to get his lamp running so I am the test subject
<LjL> seanlap: but that starts sounding again like my suggestion... :) give a look here perhaps http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/qna/11181.html
<runes> Sane yes sec...
<nalioth_> DShepherd:  howdy
<billybennett> Does anyone know why my laptop doesnt properly shutdown and just sits at a blackscreen when I try and shutdown?!?
<Arrick> seanlap, what os are you using?
<DShepherd> nalioth_: have you toyed with xgl..? i think it messed up my keyboard layout... not sure though but that's my first guess
<runes> Sane not sure where pastebin is
<LjL> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<runes> !pastebin
<seanlap> Arrick, Ubuntu
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Arrick> seanlap, which version?
<seanlap> Latest
<Arrick> breezy or dapper?
<Arrick> dapper
<seanlap> Yes dapper
<seanlap> 6.06 The dapper drake
<nalioth_> DShepherd: i stay away from any flavor of eye candy (i'm a console cowboy)
<dsl682> hi
<runes> Sane http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16239
<DShepherd> nalioth_ :-) kool
<reiki> My wife just transferred files ovr the LAN, put them in a folder, and burned a CD using Gnomebaker. I'm SO proud of her *sniff!* ... hehehe... she sat at my Ubuntu box and found her way around just fine
<reiki> that's a testament
<seanlap> Arrick, that solution you sent me is not a solution.
<seanlap> How do I kill users
<Arrick> ok
<dsl682> i cant get breezy to work. just installed it and startx ends up with giving no signal to monitor
<Arrick> Im searching right now
<Trigger_H> um hi
<varsendaggr> how should i encode a video to .swf  ?
<poningru> dsl682: any reason you are not using latest stable?
<poningru> dsl682: dapper
<LjL> seanlap: what about the link i gave you? any useful hint?
<jvai> lol! congradz @ reiki
<Sanne> runes, looks good. Just to be *really* sure, make sure usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so exists
<fishhead> help, my laptop keyboard is having problems, I can't even log in...  The log in screen appears and about 3 letters into my username it stops working... any ideas?
<reiki> :)
<seanlap> LjL, no thats not usefull
<dsl682> i dont have the option to dl and burn dapper, and apt-get dist upgrade doesnt work
<seanlap> LjL unless i dont know how to read, then you could just tell me the command :P
<LjL> seanlap: i don't *know* the command, i've googled that up
<yoshiznit123> seanlap, why doesnt 'kill -9 pid' work
<yoshiznit123> oh duh
<seanlap> yoshiznit123 It gives me an error
<reiki> dsl: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> yoshiznit123: replace pid with the process id number
<yoshiznit123> seanlap, what error?
<LjL> seanlap: oh, what error?
<poningru> dsl682: shipit
<poningru> dsl682: where do you live?
<runes> Sanne yes it exists
<poningru> !shipit
<seanlap> LjL yoshiznit123 -bash: kill: (22325) - No such process
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org
<brian|lfs> anyone get the new nvidia drivers to work with the 7800 gtx go yet
<yoshiznit123> seanlap, did u find the right pid with ps?
<seanlap> I did who -a
<LjL> seanlap: uh, you sure that was the right process number? i really don't recall ever getting that error when the process existed
<dsl682> reiki: i ran that from recovery mode, it installed only three files at 55 megs .. not convinced it upgraded to dapper
<dsl682> no errormsgs thp
<Sanne> runes, what about the symlinks in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled to php5.load and php5.conf in /etc/apache2/mods-available?
<yoshiznit123> seanlap, try like 'ps aux | grep ssh'
<reiki> dsl682, what happens if you run it now? (or did I miss something?)
<seanlap> yoshiznit123 that doesnt show hostnames.. so i dont know what one to kill
<runes> Sanne nothing there for php
<sysdoc> has anyone tried upgrading to Dapper with Suspend2 compiled into the kernel?
<seanlap> LjL 'who -a' brings up alot more users than 'ps aux | grep ssh'
<yoshiznit123> seanlap, wait you want to kick off people ssh'ing to your server from remote? or you want to stop them ssh'ing out to somewhere
<Sanne> runes, but the real files are there in /etc/apache2/mods-available? If so, is anything in them? If so, please paste the contents.
<dsl682> reiki: when i startx the same happens. the monitor looks like the pcs off. it still works with damnsmall
<seanlap> yoshiznit123 I want to kick them off my server from remote
<imc_> Trying to use a Linksys PSUS4 print server to connect to my Samsung - anyone know the trick?
<seanlap> Everyone connects remotly
<yoshiznit123> seanlap, then killing won't work, cuz their ssh is remote, i think
<runes> sanne cgi.load  userdir.conf  userdir.load  are all I see there
<reiki> dsl682, : hmmm... ok I'm afraid I don't know how to help you further
<Sanne> runes, where is that?
<runes> Sanne, in the /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<dsl682> reiki: thanks anyway
<Sanne> runes, look for the real files in /etc/apache2/mods-available
<runes> Sanne, ok sec ...
<McScruff> anyone know a gnome app that can do nzb's?
<yoshiznit123> seanlap, http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/servers/46480-logging-other-users-off.html
<runes> Sanne,  the php5.conf and php5.load are there
<Sanne> runes, can you paste the contents of those files, please?
<runes> Sanne, yes
<seanlap> yoshiznit123 thats no good because they use the same login
<seanlap> oh well i guess i will forget about it
<seanlap> thanks
<Arrick> seanlap,  kill the priv separation process. or its root parent
<LjL> seanlap: my googling cannot find anything that doesn't involve killing a process. see this interesting thread for example http://lists.suse.com/archive/suse-linux-e/2004-May/2143.html
<seanlap> Thanks LjL and Arrick and yoshiznit123 Im out.
<kinnetica> hi, i just installed ubuntu for the first time today and had a question
<kinnetica> i am unable to get quicktime to stream in firefox
<runes> Sanne, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16240
<fishhead> my keyboard stops working once I get to the login screen... it works fine in recovery mode... is there someone out there who could help me out?...
<thomas> hey guys, i'm having trouble hibernating my computer. It suspends and shutdown correctly, however, at startup, before even trying to read from swap, the video goes all whacked out. I use fglrx, could this be the reason why its not working correctly?
<yoshiznit123> !tell kinnetica about restrictedformats
<kinnetica> i already looked at the restricted formats page and installed mplayer, but i'm not sure what to do next
<LjL> thomas: are you using Kubuntu by any chance? because that's the kind of behavior i get with it, though not with ubuntu
<Sanne> runes, ok, this looks exactly like mine for php4 do, so I guess that's ok then. So we need to get those symlinks going. Try again: sudo a2enmod php5
<yoshiznit123> kinnetica, do you have the firefox plugin?
<LjL> kinnetica: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-e25afe1552d3a818f60e64143931b2d8e0522267 perhaps
<iloveddm> hello ,i install the javaws in ubuntu,but i cannot solve the miscoding,anyone can help me
<thomas> LjL i think it functions the same whether or not you're using KDE or Gnome...
<kinnetica> i don't have a firefox plugin
<kinnetica> that's the problem i think
<kinnetica> where would i get it
<cookiecaper> Hi. : ) I'm switching to an ATi card tomorrow, running nVidia now. Do I need to do anything, and how crappy can I expect that to be? I've heard bad things about ATi + Linux.
<LjL> thomas: well, not for me apparently. besides that gnome actyually has a "hibernation" button, while kde doesn't, so my guess was to run /etc/acpi-support/sleep.sh
<LjL> thomas: or rather hibernate.sh in the case of hibernation
<Abnix> ubuntu uses grub, right?
<thomas> cookiecaper, with fglrx installed, there are no problems. ATI's a good card maker.
<LjL> Abnix: right
<snoops> I always had lots of troubles getting dri working with ati
<Abnix> awesome, going to install it on yet another rig (makes 3) just cuz I can't get that POSD vista to recognise and boot my xp partition...
<Abnix> pos*
<snoops> very frustrating and annoying, and seems xgl/compiz is having just as many problems with ati
<cookiecaper> thomas, ok. I'm just a little worried because Xorg is set to nVidia, and some other stuff might be too ... should I not even run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<thomas> o cookiecaper, i don't know how that would work
<thomas> cookiecaper i've never changed hardware using linux
<cookiecaper> thomas ok. : ) well I don't imagine that it'd be that hard, Linux is fine changing motherboards, etc.
<LjL> cookiecaper: you could run dpkg-reconfigure, or you could modify xorg.conf manually
<thomas> cookiecaper what i think you should be doing, is installing everything ati needs before you swap it out
<yoshiznit123> cookiecaper, i'm guessing you could just change the driver line in xorg.conf to fglrx
<thomas> and to change all of your configuration files before as well and hope it works
<Sanne> runes, still there?
<cookiecaper> Is fglrx the recommended ATi driver?
<runes> yes sorry 1 sec
<bioticpro> Anybody here use Nvidia 6200 card on linux?
<thomas> yeah fglrx is the one you want especially with newer cards.
<Drizzt321> anyone in here using built-in intel GAM 950 graphics? I'm wondering about the desktop performance under linux.
<thomas> !anybody
<thomas> :l
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Drizzt321> heh, you actually read my whole question?
<thomas> drizz there was somebody before you asking the whole anybody thing as well..
<ron_o> he's, errrr, a bot...
<Drizzt321> ohh, ok
<HLM> ubotu: how do you spell relief ?
<snoops> might have better luck posing that question in a forum Drizzt321
<ubotu> I know nothing about how do you spell relief ?
<Drizzt321> snoops: I was hoping for a faster response :P
<LjL> the bot's a bot, but the people invoking it aren't :)
<thomas> ahahhaa.
* ron_o is a bot
<Yonda> Is there anyway I can make ubuntu launch a program when it boots up? Like Banshee so it can share music over a network...?
<iloveddm> is anyone has the experience of intall javaws in linux?
<ron_o> a bot..tomless pit of ...
<thomas> Yonda yeah, in system -> preferences -> session
<LjL> Yonda: you should be able to just leave it running when you log off. it should restart next time you log on
<LjL> Yonda: that's if you have automatic session saving enabled. which can be done like thomas said
<thomas> LjL thats only if you have
<thomas> err yeah....
<thomas> lol.
<KuLover> Hiya, what does it mean when I get "Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init" during boot?
<Yonda> thomas, LjL thanks ill try that :)
<iloveddm> how can you solve the problem of miscoding
<thomas> Yonda props for using banshee :D
<mjr> KuLover, the specified root filesystem isn't really bootable
<Yonda> thomas isn't it great :D It even shares to iTunes in Windows
<mjr> at least properly
<HLM> ubotu: How do I install G!Yach ?
<ubotu> I know nothing about how do i install g!yach ?
<KuLover> mjr I have just switched motherboard, my last one burnt out, could that be the problem?
<thomas> Yonda, pick up CVS and you get podcasting and smart playlists as well, not to mention a cdburning bin to dump all your files to add to a cd.
<mjr> KuLover, well an MB problem could have certainly borked your filesystem as well... hard to say from here
<smtkr> Has anyone heard of this? I upgraded from breezy to dapper and suddenly, Serpentine Audio CD creator can't burn a cd of mp3s.
<KuLover> mjr What would a boot from a CD and repair install do?
<thomas> smtkr install all of the gstreamer 0.8 stuff
<thomas> dapper ships with 0.10.
<Yonda> thomas, awesome ill do that!
<HLM> bbl
<mjr> KuLover, depends. Recommend copying off any important data and doing a clean install if the filesystem has been properly borked, tho.
<thomas> mjr i wouldn't expect any operating system to function correctly after changing motherboards... doesn't work like that. Ubuntu loads drivers depending whats on your motherboard, and switching it up probably messes it up.
<thomas> so i think KuLover needs to do a fresh install.
<javiolo> Im trying to build freenx from sources but I get an error http://pastebin.ca/68755
<Yonda> Is there an easy way to use X over SSH?
<kaptengu> If anyone in here is a part of the team developing Ubuntu...I just want to say you are doing a great job! I just switched from Windows to Ubuntu, and now my computer seems much happier.
<kaptengu> I love it.
<thomas> i'm happy for you ;)
<vanberge> anybody here use azureus?
<thomas> !anybody
<thomas> ....
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<planetcall> goodmorning everyone
<thomas> good evening ;D
<bioticpro> thomas: lol, I like that, ok, I will ask next question... what models of the Nvidia 6200 are unlockable (from 4 to 8 pixel pipeline)?
<vanberge> 'anyone' in this current channel utilize 'azureus' to download torrents - and have trouble with it workign correctly??
<javiolo> Im trying to build freenx from sources but I get an error http://pastebin.ca/68755
<runes> Sanne, g/f just came home with 200$ of groceries I need to put em away brb
<javiolo> vanberge I had azureus installed but didnt work properly...
<vanberge> error messages pop up and won't close, program wont exit correclty. etc.
<bioticpro> Also, which is a good model in general out of these? http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductCompare.asp?SubCategory=48&CompareItemList=N82E16814127203%2CN82E16814130014%2CN82E16814133149%2CN82E16814164056
<Sanne> runes, I need to go soonish...
<vanberge> javiolo: that is my experience  :-(
<thomas> vanberge do you have java installed? azereus runs on java.
<imc_>  Printing trouble with Linksys print server, help?
<buzzed> how do i set an evnvironment variable
<javiolo> vanberge I use the client that comes with gnome...
<imc_> Printer (samsung 1710) works fine when plugged into USB but linksys can't seem to talk to it
<DBO> buzzed, variable=value
<DBO> buzzed, if another command you run needs to use that variable, use the command export variable=value
<javiolo> vanberge or try bittornado
<vanberge> javiolo: tyvm...  :-)
<thomas> vanberge... or install java.
<thomas> if you really are counting on azereus.
<Yonda> How can I run X with SSH?
<vanberge> sun java?
<thomas> vanberge yeah.
<javiolo> yonda ssh -X
<tritium> Yonda: ssh -X
<thomas> psych...
<tritium> vanberge: yes, sun java packages are in dapper multiverse
<RadiantFire> you ocould even mix it up and use ssh -Y
<javiolo> Im trying to build freenx from sources but I get an error http://pastebin.ca/68755
<smtkr> thomas: I had the question about Serpentine not burning mp3s anymore. It turns out that on my breezy install I was using gstreamer0.8-lame. For dapper, I needed to install a package called gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3. I guess serpentine is using the newer version that can't utilize the .8 plugins. Thanks for the help.
<RadiantFire> which actually work
<thomas> smtkr no probs :D
<Yonda> thanks
<vanberge> thomas: there are like 10 sun java packages!  what one do i need?  :-(
<DBO> -jre
<tritium> vanberge: most likely you want the jre
<thomas> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<thomas> boink :D
<javiolo> any help compiling an app ?
<DBO> ./configure, then make, then sudo checkinstall
<vanberge> thomas: tyvm...
<DShepherd> my <Control><Alt>F* keys dont switch between terminals. How can i fix this?
<thomas> javiolo do you have build-essential installed?
<javiolo> thomas yes
<DBO> DShepherd, have you checked in xev to see which key(s) are not being picked up right?
<thomas> well than DBO has said everything you need.
<javiolo> thomas this is the prob http://pastebin.ca/68755
<KuLover> mjr, I took all other hard drives off, and when it goes to boot now after loading everything, it just goes back to the loading screen and hangs. ANy ideas?
<DShepherd> DBO: nope.. let me do that now.. are you the same person :-D?
<KoDfish> Hello!
<DShepherd> hi
<thomas> KuLover i think you need to do a fresh install. Use the live-cd to back up all of your stuff
<bioticpro> Hi all, what is a good irc for nvidia card related questions?
<DBO> DShepherd, ive never met you in my life, that handsome helpful guy in #ubuntu-xgl is in no way me...  nope, but he sure is handsome, tell you female friends that
<dick-richardson> Anyone know a good repository to get libc6 v.2.3.6-6 or better?
<KuLover> Thomas, Thank you.. will do.
<DShepherd> DBO: :-)
<thomas> javiolo i'm sorry i don't speak spanish or portugese, what ever language you're packing
<thomas> could you translate the last line?
<javiolo> thomas its Spanish,
<DBO> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<thomas> like theres many people in there to help out....
<javiolo> thomas descargados its downloaded
<KoDfish> ok, heres the question... i think i want to switch to either ubuntu or xubuntu... what would you recomend? (i have some basic linux experiance, so i'm not a total n00b.)
<javiolo> dbo np
<DShepherd> DBO: they seem to work fine
<DBO> javiolo, i was just letting you know ;-)
<thomas> KoDfish install ubuntu, you can install Xfce from inside ubuntu and use both that way.
<DBO> you speak fine english, but if your errors are in spanish it might be easier for you
<dick-richardson> KoDfish: i'd go w/ubuntu...most support you find will be gnome specific
<KoDfish> really? sounds neat.
<thomas> yeah
<thomas> sorry javiolo
<KoDfish> i will be back after my install,.
<javiolo> dbo the problem is that es channels are dead, its too late here :P
<DBO> javiolo, eh, its even later here
<thomas> k javiolo, does it install with a .deb, or is it a source package?
<javiolo> thomas latest line construction order failed... child process failed
<thomas> thats not good...
<thomas> javiolo, if you can find a .deb for the program you are trying to install, it will make your life much easier trust me
<theBishop> how many people are using Xgl/AiGLX regularly?
<Sanne> Please, anybody, I need to go now, if runes comes back and asks for me, please point him to: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16244
<javiolo> thomas thats the problem, they arent deb for ppc of that app...
<thomas> theBishop i've been using Xgl for a month now
<tritium> thomas: use checkinstall to make a .deb, if the package is not in the repos
<thomas> javiolo, find a source tarball then okay?
<Nosliw> how does ubuntu play with vmware?
<DBO> theBishop, i use it too
<tritium> Nosliw: there is a vmware-player package in the repos
<keithhhhh> Hello does anyone know how to install a Hauppauge USB2 TV tuner?
<javiolo> thomas Ive done this: apt-get -b source nx freenx
<thomas> Nosliw, check out qemu with kqemu.
<Nosliw> thx thomas
<yoshiznit123> hi everyone, i've been getting occasional hard lockups (keyboard and mouse don't work, ctrl-alt-backspace doesn't work, nothing but cold reboot) and I was wondering if it was a kernel panic. i looked at syslog but i couldnt find anything. where should i look to find out what happened?
<snoops> theBishop I'm just using xgl/compiz and finding is fantastic
<vanberge> is it normal for ubuntu to be slow at initializing network connectivity??  i.e. i cant start my browser for 1-3 minutes after i log into the system?
<bon_> just got back from holiday and did an update and it has changed my xorg.conf file so kdm doesnt start here is the log http://pastebin.com/724579 this is my xorg.conf that doesnt work http://pastebin.com/724585
<DShepherd> my <Control><Alt>F* keys dont switch between terminals. How can i fix this?
<theBishop> i've been using it for about a month now, and its really come a long way since the initial release
<dick-richardson> Anyone know a good repository to get libc6 v.2.3.6-6 or better?
<tritium> vanberge: no, not normal
<theBishop> i mean, i've been using it regularly for a month
<DBO> vanberge, nope, thats not very normal at all
<thomas> yoshiznit123 have you made any hardware changes recently?
<tritium> dick-richardson: you really should only use the official ubuntu repos, especially for important thigs like libc6
<vanberge> tritium, DBO, any ideas on what might cause that?
<yoshiznit123> thomas, nope, just since installing dapper
<tritium> vanberge: what type of interface?  How is it configured?
<thomas> vanberge bad dns resolution??
<DBO> vanberge, sounds like dhcp not playing nice
<vanberge> thomas: i have a very fast connection...
<snoops> it's still an alpha product too theBishop.. just crazy fantastic really
<thomas> yoshiznit123 and you did a fresh install?
<vanberge> whats wierd is that my eth0 interface has an ip right away.
<vanberge> i did ifconfig immediately
<tritium> vanberge: which ISP?
<yoshiznit123> thomas, yup. its actually really rare, it doesn't bother me much at all, but i can't find any errors or anything in the logs
<vanberge> comcast.
<thomas> theBishop, i recommend you use the guide that allows you to toggle Xgl on and off, because as snoops said, it's alpha and there are some problems.
<tritium> hmm, Qwest Actiontec routers have a bug with their dhcp server that screws up DNS
<tritium> guess that's not your problem
<thomas> yoshiznit123 what are you doing usually when these lockups occur?
<DBO> thomas, the xgl toggle method actually only toggles compiz and metacity, not xgl and xorg
<vanberge> wow i just did a speed test... 6 meg.    that 55 bucks a month seems a little easier to pay
<thomas> DBO, o really? so playing full screen video using the toggle method would still not work correctly?
<neopsyche> wierd
<dick-richardson> tritium: there are a couple of dependencies that aren't met with the default libc6
<tritium> dick-richardson: deps for what?
<coleco> vanberge: Seirousley?! I have comcast (I have never ran a speed test) But it feels line im never geting the speed we signed up to get
<yoshiznit123> thomas, nothing special, just playing music?
<DBO> thomas, hmmm, I donno, i think thats a window manager issue actually, it should work correctly in metacity
<DBO> what WONT be fixed with the togel is things like games thomas
<tritium> dick-richardson: you _don't_ want to change the libc6 that's installed on your system, unless you want a massive headache
<dick-richardson> tritium: the multiverse packages for the ugly codecs
<thomas> lyoshiznit123 you never ever had these problems in breezy?
<yoshiznit123> thomas, whatever, don't worry about it. I was just curious what logs things like kernel panics would be written to
<tritium> dick-richardson: that's a bug, then
<yoshiznit123> thomas, yea, but that happened with my webcam, and its fixed with dapper :-)
<vanberge> coleco: i think i am close to the 'distirbution center' or whatever you would call it
<thomas> DBO o thats kinda weak. i don't ever really play many games that often anyways.
<dick-richardson> tritium: so just hang out until the ubuntu devs straighten it out?
<coleco> vanberge: Ah...
<tritium> dick-richardson: file a bug to be sure it gets addressed, I'd say
<DShepherd> :-( help.. someone.. anyone
<DBO> thomas, I wrote a script that takes care of toggeling, its as safe as I can make it, but it requires replacing some system files in and out.  (there is logging and error checking, but still)
<dick-richardson> tritium: i can do that. thank you!
<tritium> thank you too, dick-richardson
<yoshiznit123> dshepherd, only from x? are you sure your function keys are working?
<thomas> DBO i can't wait until Xgl merges with Xorg. that will simplify things a whole lot eh?
<DBO> thomas, well thats kinda what AIGLX is
<DShepherd> yoshiznit123: yup... i just xev to check.
<thomas> yoshiznit123 i don't know man.
<thomas> DBO isn't that just for some integrated video cards?
<yoshiznit123> thomas, that's cool, no worries :-)
<callie> im trying to revert back from xgl but im a little stuck, can anyone help me with this please?
<DBO> thomas, yeah, nviida driver support is coming soon (nvidia drivers are missing one extension, but they have promised delivery)
<DBO> callie, join #ubuntu-xgl
<thomas> callie
<thomas> i'll see you in there
<nf4> any one use xfce
<nf4> in ubuntu
<DShepherd> yoshiznit123: so.. you know where i can reset them or something?
<yoshiznit123> dshepherd, i have no idea. i'm guessing there's something in xorg.conf... but you say xev registers the function keys and control/alt, and ctrl-alt-f1 doesn't work?
<linux_user> how would i change the background on xchat to black?
<SniZ> hi
<leleobhz> someone can tellme where on ubiquity i can change the minimum size for install?
<SniZ> why my computer too slow?
<yoshiznit123> leleobhz, what do you mean?
<leleobhz> yoshiznit123: cause i want to install it in a usb pendrive
<DShepherd> yoshiznit123: that's what I said
<leleobhz> but its 1gb
<yoshiznit123> leleobhz, someone was asking that earlier. ubuntu isn't really meant to be installed on small media, especially not with the livecd. you can try installing ubuntu-minimal from an alternate, or maybe look at puppylinux or damn small linux
<dasGewitter> Hello, I have a couple of questions.
<yoshiznit123> leleobhz, or you can try with ubiquity by partitioning, i don't know what you mean by changing the minimum size
<leleobhz> yoshiznit123: but the bootstrap
<leleobhz> yoshiznit123: i need do it has debian?
<leleobhz> yoshiznit123: cause my pen is 1gb
<leleobhz> and ubiquity dont install if freespace is less than 2
<Schalken> does my windows computer need ext3 support to write to my ubuntu computer's samba share?
<LjL> Schalken: no
<yoshiznit123> leleobhz, yea, i don't think ubiquity can configure installed packages and installed takes more than 1 gig. try an alternate cd, i guess (or debootstrap). obviously, you'll need a bios that can boot from pen drives
<Schalken> LJL: k thanks!
<thomas> damn small linux is good for that.
<LjL> dasGewitter: are you waiting for someone to give you permission to ask them? :-)
<dasGewitter> Haha, no. I'm making sure my information is right, as well as my English.
<LjL> dasGewitter: alright then. some people actually come here and are unsure the *can* ask questions.
<leleobhz> thomas: DSL dont do in the way i want
<leleobhz> usb drives act as scsi drives for kernel
<dasGewitter> The new kernel is 2.6.17.1 I believe, and Ubuntu is using 2.6.15
<leleobhz> and the boot is possible
<dasGewitter> Why hasn't Ubuntu upgraded yet?
<leleobhz> so why use a compressed RO fs?
<dasGewitter> Thank you :D
<RadiantFire> Daskies:
<leleobhz> where i can use it as a normal system?
<init_6> Hi all.  Need some help compiling usbserial.  Any takers?
<RadiantFire> whoops,ignore that\\
<LjL> dasGewitter: Debian is probably still at 2.4.something. there is a compromise between quick-upgrade-right-now-what-are-you-waiting-for and some testing, integration and security checking
<dasGewitter> Ah, I like that. Unlike hasty Gentoo users I know : )
<linux_user> LjL 2.6 is optional on sarge
<slugicide> Greetings.  Can anyone point me to help: I can access the internet, but can't really browse.  Wireless dsl.
<dasGewitter> slugicide: I have that same problem
<LjL> dasGewitter: also, i don't think Ubuntu Dapper will move from kernel 2.6.15 -- i think you will have to wait for Edgy Eft. any given Ubuntu version only gets security fixes and bug fixes
<tritium> slugicide, dasGewitter: Qwest?
<Toma-> dasGewitter, the 2.6.15 kernel we use is just the same as 2.6.17 in security patches... if thats any consolation?
<KhZilla> XP + RDP under VMware without X is totally cool...
<slugicide> Yes, Qwest.
<tritium> slugicide: Actiontec modem?
<slugicide> Yessir.
<yoshiznit123> leleobhz, try debootstrap: assuming /media/usbdisk is your pen drive, do 'debootstrap dapper /media/usbdisk'
<KhZilla> everyone should do it!
<dasGewitter> Toma: That makes sense actually. I'm just now beginning kernel learning. I'd like to contribute
<tritium> slugicide: it's dhcp server is buggy
<slugicide> Hmmm.
<yoshiznit123> leleobhz, or look for alternative installation methods on ubuntu wiki
<tritium> slugicide, dasGewitter: you need to prepend DNS nameservers in your dhcp config file
<Toma-> dasGewitter, http://kernelnewbies.org/ :)
<dasGewitter> tritium: Have a wiki for that?
<dasGewitter> Toma: yes yes, I've been there, idling the channel as well.
<tritium> dasGewitter: no, but you can "man dhclient.conf", or edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf, and follow the examples that are commented out
<dasGewitter> Toma: The wiki, unless I have problems perusing around it, was not very helpful
<dasGewitter> tritium: ah, thank you.
<slugicide> Thanks, tritium.
<tritium> sure
<unkn0wn2u> vi /etc/resolv.conf
<SpeedyIndy> hi!
<iwkse> hi all, anybody has a satellite notebook? i'm trying to find out how to select usb-boot when i press F12..any hints?
<dasGewitter> My second question is an easy one. It's about the background during the Boot Splash screen
<dasGewitter> I couldn't find the GTK settings in the Login Screen settings
<vanberge> iwkse: does F12 take you to setup?
<tritium> dasGewitter, slugicide: the main problem is the first nameserver listed in the IP address of the DSL modem.  Also, you might want to add a 2nd DNS server
<iwkse> vanberge: when i press F12 i get a setup where i can choice +HD (usb and hard disk) , cdrom..ecc..
<dasGewitter> tritium: Sounds good. I tried cloning the mac of the adsl router, but with no luck
<thomas> usually your ISP has DNS servers you can add.
<iwkse> but i see just +HD
<iwkse> i can't be inside the tree and select usb
<tritium> thomas: yeah, the bug is in the dhcp server in those actiontec modems
<iwkse> thing i can do with F2 in the bios
<vanberge> iwkse: oh ok... so your question is making the usb device bootable.. not 'how to i set my laptop to boot usb' ?  is that right?  (i.e., you can pick usb, it just doesnt work?)
<iwkse> yes
<iwkse> just making it bootable with F12
<linux_user400354> does anyone use ekiga?
<dasGewitter> Any help with the splash background?
<linux_user> linux user no
<Toma-> im trying to get Return Fire to work under wine, but i need a fake 256 color mode to get it to run... is this possible with win 0.9.15?
<dasGewitter> I didn't know people still played Return Fire...
<KuLover> thomas I booted from the live CD like you said, but it still hands at the logo screen, what should I do?
<Toma-> dasGewitter, greatest 2 player/1 keyboard game evar :D
<dasGewitter> Toma- That it is! I stopped playing years ago because there were no opponents...well not in Europe at least..
<linux_user400354> i just got ekiga setup in ubuntu. does anyone want to test and see if it works?
<dasGewitter> Toma-: I haven't thought to check again
<dasGewitter> Alright, so no takers on helping me with the splash background?
<adamant1988> dasGewitter, what did you need help with about it?
<loquitus_of_borg> Hey people. I am trying to build code remotely on an ubuntu box. what do I need to do to get gcc and make and all that stuff put onto it? is there a simple way to do this?
<loquitus_of_borg> like say apt or yum?
<loquitus_of_borg> apparently no developer stuff was put onto it
<dasGewitter> The login splash screen background. How do you change it? I could not find the GTK settings in the login screen ssettings
<bimberi> loquitus_of_borg: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<bimberi> !splash > dasGewitter
<Toma-> dasGewitter, you can only set a color
<bmp_> friends, romans, countrymen
<bmp_> I installed your os
<bmp_> and it is a delight.
<Pillzy> Ok I know I will get flamed for this but, ho do I start X GUI in 6.06 server
<dasGewitter> Toma-: That's fine with me, there's nothing set as of now though
<Toma-> and its under the gdm-setup
<chr1s_> gsm
<chr1s_> gdm
<loquitus_of_borg> bimberi: but that requires me to actually be there physically to load the install discs right?
<Toma-> Pillzy, startx
<init_6> I'm trying to recompile usbserial but getting nothing but errors.  Anyone able to help me out with this?
* bimberi lends bmp_ his ears
<Pillzy> humm, that is what I thought
<javiolo> Im trying to build freenx from sources but I get an error http://pastebin.ca/68755
<Toma-> Pillzy, have you installed X?
<iwkse> hi all, anybody has a satellite notebook? i'm trying to find out how to select usb-boot when i press F12..any hints?
<bimberi> loquitus_of_borg: you can modify the sources to get the packages from the internet
<uXp> any way of ending a invisible proccess?
<Pillzy> nope, that is my issue,. No X on server install
<Pillzy> ok, well this is just going to be a file and print server for home so I don't really need it
<yoshiznit123> could anybody with a dual boot windows/ubuntu do me a big favor and test this script? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MigrationAssistance/Script
<loquitus_of_borg> bimberi: uh... ok. so what does that mean in terms of the command you just gave me? is it a different command to source these packages from the net now?
<bimberi> uXp: use 'ps aux' to find the process id, then kill it with the 'kill' command
<Pillzy> Thanks for the help, this is my first Ubuntu install
<yoshiznit123> ... and tell me if it works :-)
<ElBob> does anyone know why I always get the 403 error when I try to update my software?  I already changed to se.archive.ubuntu.com, but I still get it.
<bimberi> loquitus_of_borg: yes, that would be to edit the file /etc/apt/sources.list, comment out references to the CD, then 'sudo aptitude update' and then the command i gave you
<Toma-> Pillzy, thats because its a server :D silly! run 'sudo apt-get install xserve-xorg-core' if you want an X server. and maybe a winodw manager like fluxbox
<linux_user400354> how can i make a script that runs when the computer starts up?
<uXp> bimberi:  how do you use the kill command
<dasGewitter> And is the gdm setup still in System --> Administration --> ?
<uXp> !kill
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<Toma-> dasGewitter, yeh
<chr1s_> how can I check what speed my cpu is running?
<linux_user400354> uXp, man kill
<dasGewitter> Toma-, Login Window --> Background Window
<Toma-> chr1s_, 'cat /proc/cpuinfo'
<mcpowley> Hey guys, I need a suggestion for a book. I'm pretty much brand new to linux, much less ubuntu. Does anyone have suggestions for reading material I could get that could help me to understand the Linux OS and be able to use if effectively?
<bimberi> uXp: kill <pid>, or if it is stubborn and won't die, kill -9 <pid>
<yoshiznit123> chr1s_, or try gnome-system-monitor
<chr1s_> thx
<chr1s_> I just had some problems (in cedega) so restarted.... now computer is running verrrry slow...
<Toma-> dasGewitter, Login window -- midway down "Background Colour"
<linux_user> mcpowley:  Debian GNU/LINUX Bible helped me out quit a bit
<dasGewitter> Toma-: Yes. That's what I thought. Hm, I have it set to black, yet when I load, it's a default black and gray dotted screen
<chr1s_> any ideas (a desktop folder text also looks corrupt) but when I click on it I can read the text
<ElBob> Does why would I be getting the 403 access forbidden message even after I changed my server?
<Toma-> dasGewitter, are you using GDM?
<ElBob> *Does anyone know
<Toma-> ElBob, try another server?
<bimberi> mcpowley: http://help.ubuntu.com
<Juanfer2k> hello,  wanna install amsn, it says package is broken
<ElBob> I have tried aus.archive.ubuntu.com, archive.ubuntu.com and se.archive.ubuntu.com
<Juanfer2k> how can I fix it
<dasGewitter> Toma- mm, I'm not sure
<vanberge> mcpowley: you set up a dual boot?
<vanberge> mcpowley: www.ubuntuguide.org is very good
<uXp> bimberi:  still not working
<Toma-> dasGewitter, what does "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" return?
<uXp> mna kill <process>  ?
<vanberge> mcpowley: google "EasyUbuntu" as well... :-)
<yoshiznit123> hey everyone, i was wondering if anyone with a dual ubuntu/windows boot could test this script: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MigrationAssistance/Script and tell me about any problems... it looks for users on the windows partition to import settings from. it won't hurt the system at all (you can choose not to import anything). thanks a ton :-)
<ElBob> Toma-: where can I find a list of servers to try?
<bimberi> uXp: hmmk - you could try it as superuser - sudo kill <pid>
<dasGewitter> Toma-: oohhhh, Gnome Display Manager, haha, wow. Yes, sorry, I am.
<dasGewitter> I have Xgl with Compiz
<loquitus_of_borg> bimberi: thanks a  bunch. that's exactly what the doctor ordered.
<Toma-> dasGewitter, hmmmmmmmm XGL hey.
<dasGewitter> Which is why it removed the background color during the splash login
<bimberi> !mirror
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<uXp> bimberi:  whew got it
<bimberi> loquitus_of_borg: np :)
<bimberi> uXp: yay
<dasGewitter> Toma-, yeah, so I was trying to get a color behind it
<uXp> w00t w00t
<uXp> party!
<Toma-> dasGewitter, have you restarted gdm?
<Toma-> or just X
<dasGewitter> Toma-, not yet, I will soon.
<Toma-> ok. try that
<Toma-> bbl
<dasGewitter> Toma- ok
<mcpowley> vanberge, yeah, via grub i believe
<vanberge> mcpowley: cool..  :-)
<vanberge> ive used linux alot on second hard drive/ dual booting, etc.
<vanberge> just finally converting for good
<luddite> hey o, my first ubuntu chat.. how do i configure dapper drake with nvidia 3d accel?
<mcpowley> also, might anyone have suggestions for like an actual book I can /purchase/ that will teach me the in and outs of linux? I
<Warbo> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<linux_user> mcpowley: Debian GNU/Linux Bible
<vanberge> mcpowley: don't buy a book... you'll find much more and better info online
<Bennner> hi everyone, i'm looking for help with samba.. i can see the linux-pc from my xp machines, but all the folder are not accessible, i tried alots of thing... edit smb.conf, add user, smbpasswd etc.. what i want is each shares need a different user/password for read or read/write
<Yonda> how can i shutdown via ssh?
<vanberge> Yonda: sudo shutdown -h now
<Yonda> vanberge, thanks
<loquitus_of_borg> bimberi: I was trying to build QT and got the following error (and others related to it) kernel/qt_x11_p.h:66:22: error: X11/Xlib.h: No such file or directory
<runes> Is there anymone is this channel with experience in postfix?
<linux_user> Benner enable file sharing on each file you need to share
<loquitus_of_borg> bimberi: am I still missing something?
<linux_user> Benner : permissions
<bimberi> !find Xlib.h
<ubotu> No packages matching 'Xlib.h' could be found
<Warbo> mcpowley: The only thing a book can contain which won't get outdated is core system commands, but when I am using such commands I like to have "online" (electronic) help available as it saves lokking through a book just for the right option
<vanberge> mcpowley: do you want to learn usability?  or like more in depth?
<Bennner> you mean, right click on the mounted folder make properties, and change the permission?
<loquitus_of_borg> !find Xutil.h
<ubotu> No packages matching 'Xutil.h' could be found
<loquitus_of_borg> !find Xos.h
<ubotu> No packages matching 'Xos.h' could be found
<linux_user> Benner that is one way, from root, chroot commands are much faster and more flexible
<bimberi> loquitus_of_borg: hang on, i'm checking those answers
<loquitus_of_borg> bimberi: thanks
<uXp> nyone here ever install UT2k$ in ubuntu LinuX?
<luddite> thanks for the nvidia howto :)
<linux_user> or is it chown, i forget heh
<linux_user> Benner: chown is the command line way
<Bennner> linux_user: i want to share /media/Mp3 what is the cmd line?
<linux_user> Benner: new to linux?
<Bennner> yes but two week of intensive ;) i know basics commands
<bimberi> loquitus_of_borg: ok, http://packages.ubutu.com indicates various packages that have Xlib.h in them, try libx11-dev
<yoshiznit123> i'm playing a movie with mplayer and it always stops at the same place (corrupted movie, i think)... the problem is that i can't close the window no matter what i do, kill -9 9768 (the pid) doesn't do anything...?
<loquitus_of_borg> bimberi: that sounds right
<yoshiznit123> control-c in terminal won't work either
<linux_user> Benner: ive only used chown a few times, best bet is to search google for chown commands to change file permissions
<yoshiznit123> nor closing the terminal
<linux_user> as i dont remember
<vanberge> Bennner: chmod might be what you want?
<linux_user> chmod, hmmm , thats it, yaaaa
<Bennner> i want to reduce the security permission for /media/mp3
<linux_user> i forget more than i remember
<vanberge> chmod ugo+rw
<yoshiznit123> bennner, who do you want to share it with?
<vanberge> that will give everyone read/write
<vanberge> chmod ugo+rx is read/execute
<loquitus_of_borg> bimberi: you rock dude (or dudette)
<Bennner> this is a mounted drive to be share with samba
<vanberge> chmod 777 is anybody can do anything
<yoshiznit123> bennner, a more fine-grained way is to add all the users u want to share with to a group, and do chown
<bimberi> loquitus_of_borg: haha, dude'll do :)
<linux_user> Benner here is a link for chmod help
<linux_user> http://www.zzee.com/solutions/chmod-help.shtml
<Bennner> Grrr.. i have to restart i got "Su returned with an error."
<loquitus_of_borg> bimberi: just making sure... there are <some> women around.
<usul> hello
<bimberi> loquitus_of_borg: :)
<runes> Which dyndns client do you all recommend for Ubuntu?
<usul> Can anyone tell me what the command is to install a .deb (and do I need to put the file anywhere in particular)
<linux_user> banberge: thanks for setting him straight for me
<linux_user> vanberge:
<liquidten2> usul:  sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<AngryElf> is there one package I can apt-get install that will get everything I need for building/compiling?  gcc/g++/make etc
<liquidten2> AngryElf:  build-essential
<vanberge> linux_user: no problemo
<chr1s_> is there some sort of checkdisk/defrag I can run in ubuntu?
<yoshiznit123> chr1s_, you don't need to defrag ext3's, but you can use fsck to check the disk
<Bennner> ok im back
<dasGewitter> Hm, still no luck with the background color during splash login
<chr1s_> thanks
<Robin_Hollenstei> hi everyone
<AngryElf> liquidten2, thanx
<Candamir> hey, i want to install Ubuntu 6.06 on my laptop
<chr1s_> heres what happened:  I was playing a game in cedega, and cedega crashed. I restarted my system and since then it has been extremely slow... playing videos is now even choppy... any ideas?
<Candamir> does Ubuntu support Intel Wireless cards?
<linux_user> candamir: i have xubuntu on my laptop
<dasGewitter> Candamir: It should
<yoshiznit123> chr1s_, do you see any odd processes running?
<_jason> !wireless
<ubotu> Documentation for wireless networking can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs
<dasGewitter> Candamir: I have 6.06, works fine.
<_jason> Candamir: there is a list on the wiki that ubotu just linked
<chr1s_> nope
<Candamir> and if I still want WinXP (required by school) to dual-boot, then I just tell Ubuntu during the installation that it should create a new partition and then modify the GRUB menu file?
<Bennner> i dont really understand the chmod command, i just want to share that to samba with user 1001 and 1002
<dasGewitter> Candamir: Same for me as well. It'll modify the Grub automatically, partition space for your linux install first
<vanberge> Candamir: you an support any wirless card.  don't worry about that.  ndiswrapper
<StAfZe6> Hi
<Psy-X> Hello
<chr1s_> yoshi... I do have a folder whose text appears corrupt on my desktop, but when I click the folder... the text is readable
<chr1s_> if that points to anything?
<ElBob> Okay, every mirror I have tried gives me the 403 error
<vanberge> chr1s_: what do you mean corrupt?
<Candamir> so I should tell the installer that it should create the Ubuntu partition /before/ the Windows partition?
<chr1s_> it contains non ascii characters
<ElBob> can anyone help me?
<yoshiznit123> chr1s_, what's the file?
<vanberge> chr1s_: do you just need to get into it? or rename it?
<StAfZe6> you tell me
<chr1s_> its just a shortcut to a "download" directory
<dasGewitter> Candamir: I believe it should be after, I think there should be an option to tell it to install to open space.
<chr1s_> I can click the folder and go in it fine... its justr that the name of the folder appears corrupt on the desktop
<vanberge> can you right click and rename?
<chr1s_> I thought it might be pointing to something as to why my system may be running so slow
<javiolo> is there any way to press a button and all windows resize, like os x ?
<dasGewitter> Candamir: I don't think that Ubuntu will carelessly write over the XP partition.
<DShepherd> How do i go about binding <Control><Alt>F* combinations so that they jump to terminals. for some reason or the other.. they dont seem to work
<dasGewitter> javiolo: With Xgl, it's F12
<vanberge> Candamir: he is right... i beleive it will say "re-size NTFS partition and install to open space"
<javiolo> dasgewitter thanks
<dasGewitter> javiolo: kein Problem
<dasGewitter> er..
<dasGewitter> no problem
<chr1s_> I will try resintalling the kernel I guess
<javiolo> dasgewitter its easy to install ? it needs many config ?
<vanberge> chr1s_: what do you mean
<mixtion> hola
<javiolo> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<vanberge> lol javiolo
<dasGewitter> javiolo: I'll be honest, it can be a pain sometimes. /msg me and we'll talk about your setup now
<usul> liquidten2 I get an error "2" when dpkg
<chr1s_> I was playing a game in cedega... cedega crashed... and then I restarted my computer... its been running extremely slow since then
<javiolo> vanberge Im speaking in english :P
<bobby> chr1s_, take a look for anything error like in dmesg
<loquitus_of_borg> !find Xext
<ubotu> Found: libxext-dev, libxext6, libxext6-dbg, x11proto-xext-dev, mozilla-ctxextensions
<chr1s_> hmmm... these timesteamps arent too useful
<dasGewitter> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<DShepherd> help me please..
<vanberge> chr1s_: are you runnign live cd?
<vanberge> or dual boot?
<chr1s_> I dont know what this is so Im going to say no
<dasGewitter> oo0oo
<harry_> is there an application that supports music, video transfers for NOKIA mobile phones
<vanberge> chr1s_: i just want to make sure you dont goof up your system  :-)   do you use windows?
<chr1s_> but there are "misaligned resource pointers, PCI interrupts, etc in here)
<harry_> is there an application that supports music, video transfers for NOKIA mobile phones. for Ubuntu Linux
<chr1s_> yes
<AngryElf> ok, i'm a moron and just did, sudo rm -rf ~/*  which didn't remove any hidden files obviously, but it removed ~/Desktop, which luckly didn't have anything in it.....but even with mkdir Desktop, it's not function correctly......is there some dpkg-reconfigure <somethin here> to fix this?
<harry_> chrls: what is it??
<vanberge> chr1s_: how are you running linux?
<jiping> is there anybody know how to see MMS under totem?
<vanberge> did you install it?
<harry_> chr1s: what is it??
<chr1s_> its on my slave drive... windows is on the master
<chr1s_> yes I did
<harry_> is there an application that supports music, video transfers for NOKIA mobile phones. for Ubuntu Linux
<chr1s_> I've been runnig ubuntu fine for months now...
<jiping> MMs streaming file
<vanberge> chr1s_: did your system crash hard?
<thomas> harry be patient there's lots of people in here
<vanberge> and did you do a file system check?
<thomas> if somebody knew they'd tell you right away.
<chr1s_> I dont think so... cedega kind of froze and some debug windows came up (which I closed).  I did a control alt 1 and then init 6
<jiping> is anybody know?
<vanberge> harry_: i was wondering this myself (only - about motorola phones)
<thomas> you should try google while you wait for somebody in here to answer.
<DShepherd> yes harry_ .. i ahead of you in the queue :-)
<harry_> DShepherd: what do you mean??
<vanberge> DShepherd: what's your queston?
<chr1s_> and it takes MUCH longer for X to start now
<DShepherd> How do i go about binding <Control><Alt>F* combinations so that they jump to terminals. for some reason or the other.. they dont seem to work
<Hexidigital_> anyone know of a program (preferably in aptitude) that is similar to MSs OneNote 2003?
<DShepherd> harry_: i;m just playing.. never mind me
<bon_> my computer locks at start just before you put your user name in - here is the xorg.log   - http://pastebin.ca/68794
<harry_> DSheperd: i just had my NOKIA N70. i wanted to transfer mp3 to my mobile phones
<vanberge> DShepherd: those should work out of the box.  you use gnome?
<DShepherd> vanberge: yeah
<vanberge> harry_: you have a data cable?
<DShepherd> vanberge: they did.. they dont anymore
<anilruby> Can I install dapper drake without booting with live cd?
<vanberge> DShepherd: did soemthing happen?
<DShepherd> vanberge: know how I can going about fixing them
<harry_> vanberge: you mean the one that connects my phone to the USB port??
<Hexidigital_> anilruby:: you mean install to your hard disk?
<vanberge> harry_: yep
<DShepherd> vanberge: xgl... but.. i dont suspect it
<harry_> anilruby" update from the net. that'll get you dapper drake
<wims> anilruby,  I believe you can with the alternate ISO
<vanberge> DShepherd: i bet that is the issue.  xgl makes changes to your xorg
<vanberge> i dont know much about xgl, i was actually just reding about it
<harry_> vanberge: i have one.
<vanberge> harry_: did you make a backup of your xorg.conf file ?
<bon_> one of the updates has broken my computer
<vanberge> you could try copying in the original, and see if that helps?
<dasGewitter> I use Xgl, what is the question about the xorg.conf file?
<DShepherd> vanberge: but control alt is not a gnome thing... its an x thing.. i dont think so..
<harry_> vanberge: nope.. why do have to??
<DShepherd> dasGewitter: my control alt f keys dont jump to terminal
<vanberge> harry_: how else would you tranfer media to the phone?
<vanberge> DShepherd: the xorg.conf file is what starts up X, isnt it?
<bon_> what is glore for
<dasGewitter> hmm
<william_> How do I execute bin files with Ubuntu ^
<dasGewitter> that may be the keyboard language change
<dasGewitter> does Shift+Backspace log you out?
<william_> I downloaded some bin files but I can't get anyhtingout of them
<vanberge> william_: from command line:  type ./filename.bin
<vanberge> maybe?
<DShepherd> vanberge: yes... you may be right about the x.org file... but I dont think xgl did that
<bon_> what is glcore
<DShepherd> dasGewitter: no it doesnt
<bon_> for
<anilruby> Hexidigital_ I have 256MB RAM, 1.7Ghz processor, it takes too much time. it really hangs, how to install like 5.10, text mode
<harry_> vanberge: i dont know?? i was thinking that if could just paste the mp3's to the directory of my mobile phone..
<dasGewitter> hm
<eps> anilruby, get ubuntu-alternative
<vanberge> harry_: but how would your computer see your phone?
<ElBob> just out of curiosity, what is causing the 403 error?
<Hexidigital_> anilruby:: yes, what eps said
<dasGewitter> DShepherd: xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.xx
<dasGewitter> xx = whatever language you are, i.e. United States - .us
<DShepherd> dasGewitter: that doesnt seem to work at all.. i' try again for the 10th time
<dasGewitter> type that in terminal
<harry_> vanberge: i dont know. i tried connecting it the computer but nothing happened
<DShepherd> dasGewitter: that doesnt work..again.
<anilruby> eps, how to do ubuntu-alternative?
<bon_> ah
* eps beats the living shit out of ubuntu for releasing the livecd and pretending it was the installer instead of telling every one to get -alternative for installations...next time they pull an alpha installer out of their arse they should assigns it as that and not pretend it is ready for wide usage
<RadiantFire> lol
<Hexidigital_> anilruby:: download it from www.ubuntu.com
<anilruby> Hexidigital_ what is ubuntu-alternative
<eps> anilruby, you have to download the ubuntu-alternative iso instead of the -desktop one
<anilruby> ?
* RadiantFire cheers for eps
<Hexidigital_> anilruby:: it is a distribution cd
<kolaje> Does anyone do any wardriving with ubuntu? :\
<DShepherd> hehe
<vanberge> harry_: i dont get it.. so you have your phone connected wiht usb ?
<vanberge> lol
<DShepherd> vanberge: any ideas?
<bon_> my repotoires are set for us but computer is installed uk
<anilruby> No, I have Ubuntu 6.06 cds, I want to install from it, without live Ubuntu?
<vanberge> DShepherd: not really, no  :-(  i am sorry
<kolaje> what'd harry ask now?
<eps> thanks RadiantFire :P ...I've already had my fair share of embarrasment going to install ubuntu with the normal iso and it crashing, on around 20 pcs (haven't had it work yet)...then I had to dl the alternative one which is another 8 hour wait on 256k
<DShepherd> vanberge: thanks anyways
<vanberge> anilruby: you have to boot live, then an icon on desktop says 'install'
<Hexidigital_> anilruby:: isnt there an option to install instead of boot?  (i never used a live cd, so i dont know)
<harry_> vanberge: yep.. but the ubuntu doesnt read it
<eps> Hexidigital_, no their isn't
<wayout> hi what CD do you download for a hd install?
<anilruby> vanberge, How much time it takes on 256MB ram and 1.7Ghz
<william_> Hey, I get this error while trying to install a bin
<anilruby> ?
<eps> you have to get the alternative one
<william_> error while loading shared libraries: libpng.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<eps> wayout, ubuntu-alternative
<vanberge> anilruby: not bad... thats about the stats of my laptop
<Hexidigital_> eps:: ah, thanks :)
<vanberge> 30-45 mins
<RadiantFire> eps it actually succeeded for me, although I heard about lots of problems
<ashzilla> How long do files stay in /tmp before they're deleted?
<shadrach> does ubuntu support MDA phones?
<william_> How do I get that shared library?
<eps> william_, find out which package contains that file and dl it
<vanberge> DShepherd: the only thing i could think of is trying to remove xgl
<eps> william_, get apt-file and do apt-file search filenamehere
<Candamir> and if I understood right, the desktop install cd will work as a LiveCD and then offers me the option to install it permanently?
<eps> ashzilla, normally each reboot?
<DShepherd> vanberge: hehe... been there.. done that.. anything else?
<eps> Candamir, note the installer with the livecd is alpha and doesn't work on a lot of pc's
<vanberge> DShepherd: type dmesg
<vanberge> in console
* Hexidigital_ has to go to work... take care everybody
<ashzilla> eps: Okay, thanks - I had no understanding of how /tmp worked.
<vanberge> maybe that will output some errors?
<anilruby> Hexidigital_ and eps But it really hangs on choosing country time? I tried with 10 diff cds!
<william_> it doesnt work
<Candamir> eps: So, what will happen when I boot the desktop CD?
<DShepherd> vanberge: it would be good to know what I am looking for
<eps> anilruby, are you using the livecd installer or the ubuntu-alternative installer?"
<dasGewitter> DShepherd: whoops, sorry
<vanberge> DShepherd: actually, do this instead.
<vanberge> cd /var/log/
<DShepherd> dasGewitter: no prob
<bon_> uk or gb
<william_> bash: get: command not found
<DShepherd> vanberge: and then?
<eps> Candamir, the desktop one is the live cd...it is a normal live cd with a gentoo style gui installer which you can click to install or just use the disc as a normal live cd
<vanberge> tail -30 Xorg.0.log
<vanberge> look for any errors in that output
<vanberge> i dont really know what it would say
<Candamir> ok
<anilruby> eps livecd installer!
<DShepherd> dasGewitter: do you have a xmodmap.conf file? same question to you
<eps> anilruby, yes, you _must_ get the ubuntu-alternative disc or iso to install
<ktstone> I need to set my monitors max refresh rate to 60, I don't understand hor.sync and vert.refresh.  What should I set those values to?
<Candamir> eps: and during the install process, I will be able to select all the options I need to still keep running WinXP (make separate partition)?
<dasGewitter> DShepherd: Yes.
<william_> When I try to install another bin I get this
<william_> bash: ./mono-1.1.13.8_0-installer.bin: Permission denied
<anilruby> eps, please give me the link for it!
<DShepherd> dasGewitter: ah... vanberge did you find that file?
<eps> Candamir, indeed...note you should make sure you have the free space for the partition already assigned - it cannot resize a windows parition for you without killing the data on it
<DShepherd> dasGewitter: what is the location of that file
<vanberge> DShepherd: what file?
<harry_> is there an application that supports music, video transfers for NOKIA mobile phones. for Ubuntu Linux
<dasGewitter> william: You are typing "sudo" before all this, right?
<siriusnova> Anyone running AIGLX/XGL/COMPIZ on a Radeon 7500 mobility?
<william_> naw
<william_> what is sudo^
<william_> ?
<clparker> SUDO = SUPER USER DO
<anilruby> eps, please give me the link for it! For ubuntu-alternative
<DShepherd> vanberge: xmodmap.conf
<dasGewitter> siriusnova: A rage Mobility, x500 series, yes
<vanberge> DShepherd: you want me to see what is int hat file?
<eps> anilruby, http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu-releases/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-alternate-i386.iso <--- for 32bit only
<eps> else see http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu-releases/6.06/
<siriusnova> dasGewitter - do you get a white screen when you log into gnome?
<dasGewitter> siriusnova: with the "X" right in the middle?
<siriusnova> Gas - yes
<dasGewitter> DShepherd: /usr/share/xmodmap/
<DShepherd> vanberge: well.. i guess that would come along. but first tell me if you have the file and where it is located
<anilruby> ok eps
<DShepherd> dasGewitter: thanks..
<dasGewitter> siriusnova: Haha! Yes, I was just asking others how to change it as well
<siriusnova> das - i get a white screen like so http://web.umr.edu/~taknnc/Screenshot.png
<DShepherd> dasGewitter: can you send me that file please? if you dont mnd that is
<dasGewitter> DShepherd: No problem.
<siriusnova> i dont think its the same thing
<vanberge> DShepherd: i dont have that file
<DShepherd> vanberge: hmmm.. oj
<harry_> is there an application that supports music, video transfers for NOKIA mobile phones. for Ubuntu Linux
<william_> I need a visual basic app for linux
<dasGewitter> DShepherd: Yeah, sure, no problem
<varsendaggr> william_,   vim
<vanberge> harry_: you don't so much need an application like that, but you need to ahve ubuntu recognize your usb device
<william_> I am trying to install kbasic but I need some weird files that I cant fin with the commands I am told
<dasGewitter> siriusnova: hm, no not that.
<william_> vim
<vanberge> harry_: maybe boot up ubuntu with it connected?
<siriusnova> :/
<dasGewitter> siriusnova: You did configure your ATI before you installed did you not?
<varsendaggr> william_, try apt-cahce search VB
<william_> Cool thanks man!
<moonunit> how would i go about installing xfce?
<siriusnova> dasGewitter - yes
<william_> I got a ton of VB homework and no XP to do it on :D
<william_> apt-cahce search VB ?
<Latino> hi. does gnome turns a firewall by default?
<harry_> vanberge: you mean to say restart my computer while its connected... ubuntu detects other USB disk device. but it doesnt detect my phone
<william_> bash: apt-cahce: command not found
<ardchoille> Latino: you can install firestarter, it's a nice firewall app
<varsendaggr> william_, i found it apt-get install gb
<varsendaggr> william_, sorry that is apt-cache
<ardchoille> william_: spelling error there
<varsendaggr> that is a search tool
<moonunit> how would i go about installing xfce?
<william_> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<william_> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<DShepherd> moonunit: sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<moonunit> DShepherd, thanks yo
<william_> DO I use that SUDO thing again ?
<ardchoille> william_: yes
<varsendaggr> william_, sudo
<DShepherd> moonunit: no prob
<vanberge> has anybody had any success connecting mobile phones to ubuntu via usb??  this is for harry_, but i am interested as well
<DShepherd> dasGewitter: sending the file
<Cntryboy> whats the command to rename files? rename?
<william_> AWESOME! ITs unpacking!
<william_> Hope it works :D
<Cntryboy> actually rename a folder
<dasGewitter> DShepherd, ja
<Boobler> cntryboy: mv
<Latino> ardchoille: I think I have firestart installed because I saw it updating in a dist-upgrade yesterday. how do I know if is it working?
<Cntryboy> is that m v?
<Cntryboy> I thought that was move?
<Boobler> cntryboy: no, it's mv as in a shortened version of move
<ardchoille> Latino: run it and it'll tell you if the firewall is on or not
<harry_> vanberge: installing Nokia PC suite doesnt work on ubuntu. even if you have WINE
<william_> uh oh
<bon_> my computer locks at start just before you put your user name in - here is the xorg.log   - http://pastebin.ca/68794
<Cntryboy> I know mv means move, but why am I wanting to use a move command when I can use a rename command?
<william_> dude where di it install too?
<ardchoille> Latino: when you quit Firestarter, the firewall will remain running unless you specifically turn it off.
<william_> is it in my tool bar?
<Boobler> cntryboy: because that's the command to do it, or would u rather do a copy?
<varsendaggr> william_, apt-get is the coolest thing ever there is a gui forntend for it called synaptic   but gui's can waste time
<Fangz> Is there a pretty, GUI-fied way to configure GRUB?
<varsendaggr> william_,   it should be     or you can just type gb
<william_> Cool thanks man :D
<Boobler> cntryboy: a mv command won't actually make a new file, it just changes the name
<Latino> ardchoille: nvm. I guess it wasn't. I was tring to upload a pic in imageshack and it took a while, that's why I thought it was a firewall problems. but finally got thru
<varsendaggr> william_, no prob
<kolaje> Cntryboy; you're just moving the file to the same destination with a new filename
<Cntryboy> so let me see if I understand, to rename a folder you use mv and to rename files you use rename or rn right?
<william_> *Testing string compilation*
<william_> 6 factorial = 720
<william_> Type it where?
<ardchoille> Latino: imageshack can take a while at times :)
<varsendaggr> william_, in the terminal
<Cntryboy> so will the original folder still be there?
<Latino> i c
<Boobler> cntryboy: no u use mv for both files and for folders, to the system they are all the same to put it simply
<william_> This is what I get when I type GB
<william_> *Testing string compilation*
<william_> 6 factorial = 720
<william_> thats it, nothing happens
<Cntryboy> ok let me try
<kolaje> Cntryboy;  Unless you specify a new location for the file or folder, yes it will be where it was before
<Cntryboy> no its not there it renamed it what I wanted
<Cntryboy> thanks boobler
<varsendaggr> william_, most programs that you install with apt-get or dpkg get automagically installed in the /usr/bin/    (    this folder has the symlinks  )
<Boobler> cntryboy: np
<william_> so should IT go to that folder via the terminal then type GB ^
<william_> ?
<m5m> I'm stuck: upgraded to Dapper a couple of weeks ago, was having a stuck-mouse on boot problem (don't know if it's related) had to re-plug it for it to function... Now, after a random crash (system became fully unresponsive during a dvd::rip session (a perl-based app), My system will NOT load KDE/X at all... I'm in term 1 screen session irssi here, startx and sudo kdm get me to the blue font, super-low-resolution "kubuntu loading" 
<william_> It's still doing this ...
<varsendaggr> william_, no /usr/bin   is your default place   where the terminal looks for your program files
<william_> william@WilliamsComputer:/usr/bin$ gb
<william_> *Testing string compilation*
<william_> 6 factorial = 720
<william_> oh cool
<varsendaggr> just a sec   i don't have that installed
<william_> So how do I get this running ?
<prwlr> hello
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> how can i get the last console debug output?
<varsendaggr> william_, i don't know
<william_> hahaha
<william_> I type GB and it does nothing :D
<william_> So apt get
<william_> I'll just try it again with something else
<william_> How do I make a short cut icon to the GB file ?
<william_> Is there a way to do it?
<fletch_> excuse me, but does anybody know if/where there is a boot log of ubuntu?
<vanberge> harry_: i found something maybe
<DShepherd> vanberge: http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gnome-list/2004-January/msg00018.html <-- this might be what happened to me.. I had the applet loaded sometime yesterday and it kept crashing.. i dont have the applet loaded anymore.. so..i stil dont know what to do :-(
<harry_> vanberge: what is it
<vanberge> harry_: gsm-utils
<kayde> I need help!!!!!
<vanberge> tools for accessing gsm mobile phones
<harry_> vanberge: how do i use it. and how do i get it??
<kayde> Dose anyone know the terminal code to nstall dapper drake of the live cd?
<vanberge> harry_: i have no idea how to use it... i just found it.
<kayde> Dose anyone know the terminal code to nstall dapper drake of the live cd?
<harry_> does banshee really supports music transfers to IPOD
<varsendaggr> william_, i don't know      just a sec
<Sivik> hi all
<vanberge> but you can get it by doing "sudo apt-get install gsm-utils"
<harry_> vanberge: well how do i get it
<vanberge> DShepherd: seems like that is probably the cause.
<Sivik> stupid question, how do i change all the files in a folder to a different owner
<vanberge> DShepherd: but i have no idea how to fix
<vanberge> DShepherd: did you try #gnome
<DShepherd> vanberge: ok
<vanberge> Sivik: chown -R foldername username?  somethign like that
<Sivik> vanberge: i will try that
<vanberge> or chown -R username foldtername
<vanberge> i mix the two up
<DShepherd> vanberge: by the way.. have you ever used the gnome keyboard applet?
<eps> no no no no no
<eps> chown -R username:userground foldername  ...use correct syntax always!
<Sivik> eps: yeah, i got it
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> how can i get the last console debug output?
<tourent> what package do i need to install to make the normal ubuntu installation (gnome) into kubuntu?
<eps> gnomedesktop or similar
<vanberge> DShepherd: no... i usually use fluxbox  :-(  however i am using gnome now, but i am new to it
<vanberge> hasn't anybody done an itunes port to linux yet?   :-)
<vanberge> mac osx is based on darwin, so it must be doable
<varsendaggr> william  http://gambas.sourceforge.net/
<varsendaggr> william_,
<he11work> anyone here willing to help me get my wireless set up for ubuntu.... im on my windows OS now.. please pm me :D
<harry_> how do you run GSM-UTILS????
<DShepherd> vanberge: well dont use the keyboard appley.. not until I figure this out
<vanberge> DShepherd: lol... tks for tip
<vanberge> DShepherd: #gnome?  #gnome-users   no help there?
<DShepherd> vanberge: i;m there.. asking there now
<he11work> anyone know how to get a belkin g wireless F5D7000 ver.6000 wireless card to work???
<vanberge> well i have to sleep... brb peeps
<varsendaggr> william_, you can apt-get install gambas
<KevinIN72> how do i get ftp access to my server??
<[Ex0r] > anyone here have a problem with frostwire freezing up every couple of times its loaded ?
<he11work> anyone know how to get a belkin g wireless F5D7000 ver.6000 wireless card to work???
<rendo> Never used Frostwire Ex0r, so don't know. :D
<[Ex0r] > when it gets to Loading Core Components, it freezes up
<Dial_tone> anyone have evolution working with bogofilter or spamassassin? my setup clearly needs some tuning.
<[Ex0r] > than I have to go into terminal and kill it
<rendo> Maybe it's a bad install Ex0r?
<KevinIN72> must not like the kernel
<william_> Awesome thanks
<william_> I really want to use this program though ...
<william_> http://www.kbasic.com/download.html
<william_> But I cant get the proper files to get it working
<Cornellius> Kbasic ?
<made> hello all..
<made> I'm on my 3rd re installation of 6.06 reinstall..
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> why?
<thomas> guys i'm having major issues with hibernation, upon resuming, my video doesn't initialize or something.
<thomas> can somebody help me fix this problem?
<made> due to xgl/compiz.. I can't seem to get in contact with anybody from the #xgl
<Cornellius> william_: Be sure to have QT > = 3.3.3
<Sivik> made: try irssi in command line
<prwlr> when the error "C++ compiler can't make executables" come up upon configure of an app (fme) what do i do to fix it? thanks
<Sivik> prwlr, you need to install the build-essential
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> made: whats the problem with xgl that u have?
<he11work> anyone know how to get a belkin g wireless F5D7000 ver.6000 wireless card to work???
<Sivik> prwlr, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<thomas> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Documentation for wireless networking can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs
<he11work> thanks ubotu
<matheus> hello!!!
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> hello!!!!
<made> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: it doesn't work in the way it should (cubed workspaces, wobbly)
<theprophet> Hello
<matheus> anyone use nvidia driver by nvidia ?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> made: ha , ur lucky u got that much to work
<thomas> !anyone
<theprophet> Nope Ati
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<prwlr> thanks Sivik !
<Sivik> matheus, just use the nvida driver that you can get via apt-get
<made> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: I had it working at one time completely
<Sivik> prwlr, yw
<theprophet> lol
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> made: which compiz did u use?
<theprophet> Yeah good comment ubotu
<made> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: then I started getting random errors and lock ups
<thomas> ubotu is always right.
<made> the latest from cvs
<matheus> Sivik, I had downloaded from the nvidia.com
<theprophet> LMAO
<made> quinnstorm
<thomas> don't use that.
<thomas> no good.
<theprophet> WHat
<thomas> the compiz in repositories is good for use.
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> made: yes but there are like 4 different compiz packages
<Sivik> matheus, its better to use the nvidia that you can get via apt-get, it works easier, but whats the problem?
<matheus> Sivik, I see in many foruns that driver works better then nvidia-glx
<Sivik> matheus, i use the one from apt-get
<william_> Hwo do I find Be sure to have QT > = 3.3.3?
<Sivik> matheus, i don't think i'm using the glx
<made> quinnstorm is the one that I used when I actually had it working correctly
<william_> with apt get?
<alpha255> thomas:  does compiz work for 915gm chipsets?
<_Spire_> !xggl
<ubotu> I know nothing about xggl
<_Spire_> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<alpha255> thomas: centrino laptop here
<thomas> alpha255 i wouldn't know i don't use intel motherboards.
<Sivik> matheus, ok, maybe i am
<_Spire_> alpha255: try checking in the howto
<matheus> Sivik, my troble is... I had install the driver... and works fine
<alpha255> thomas: ok
<alpha255> _Spire_: will do
<Sivik> matheus, ok, and the problem now?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> made: there is compiz, compiz-kde, compiz-gnome , compiz-vanilla-gnome, and compiz-vanilla
<made> compiz-gnome
<matheus> Sivik, but when I reboot the system... I need to install again to work
<Sivik> matheus, every time you reboot?
<matheus> Sivik, yes
<Sivik> matheus, thats stupid, not sure what your problem is
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> made: i think thats the one that has all the cool stuff in it
<brimble> Oh I Know...I Know...I know what his problem is
<Sivik> alpha255, did you google it to see if it would work?
<Sivik> brimble, would you plese inform both him and me on the problem?
<Sivik> alpha255, or use the ubuntu forums
<matheus> Sivik, the driver is installed... but any module isn't loading in boot time
<made> yeah from what I have heard compiz-kde is still crapped out and vanilla if I'm correct is for gentoo..
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> made: remember its an alpha software , so dont expect it to work, and unless u have some specific bugs to report no one will prabably listen to u
<Sivik> matheus, not sure what the problem is, as brimble
<alpha255> Sivik: thnx looking there right now
<Sivik> alpha255, yw
<thomas> asking for help is totally cool though, but asking in #ubuntu-xgl will yield better results.
<matheus> humm... what is brimble ??
<matheus> :)
<_Spire_> maybe you should try asking in #ubuntu-xgl, like thomas said
<Sivik> matheus, he was a person online
<made> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: even if it is alpha I should be able to install it correctly every time I attempt to do so.. I don't understand why I get different results every time I try to install
<matheus> ok
<Sivik> matheus, i'm not sure how to fix it
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> made: what video card do u have?
<Sivik> matheus, what kind of card?
<matheus> old car geforce 2
<matheus> card
<Sivik> matheus, not sure
<Sivik> matheus, i have a 6600 and it works quite well with the nvidia-glx
<thomas> i think i heard you need gforce4 or above for glx...
<thomas> don't ask me though... ati guy here..
<alpha255> hat's off the ubuntu forms folks ... lots of good stuff there
<alpha255> :)
<Sivik> thomas, ati is nasty
<matheus> with the nvidia driver, when is working... the diference is great
<Sivik> thomas, especially with linux
<thomas> Sivik they also provide hundreds of jobs in my area.
<theprophet> lol
<theprophet> Nice come back
<Sivik> thomas, yucky
<thomas> well i've never had a problem.
<HLM> ubotu: what is xgl ?
<Sivik> thomas: i just don't like them
<theprophet> Yeah me neither
<snooflecake> What is the command for symlinks (if that's how you spell it)
<Sivik> HLM: whats your problem?
<thomas> snooflecake ln -s
<snooflecake> thomas; thanks a lot
<made> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: Nvidia GeForce 6600 GT
<thomas> :D
<HLM> just don't know what xgl is
<Sivik> made: nice card
<matheus> Sivik, I will fix the problem by never turn off the computer again ! :)
<Sivik> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<thomas> xgl is 3D accelerated drivers
<M-> HLM, a 3D-accelerated X-windows server. It's currently alpha-grade software.
<Moc> xgl and compiz is freaking GREAT...
<made> Sivik: thnx
<Sivik> HLM: xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL
<thomas> most definitely.
<Moc> ubuntu make it so easy to install also
<Sivik> made: i have a 6600, how much ram?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> made: i might have an old driver or something , so far ive seen bunch of people have it working with nvidia cards and gnome
<buzzed> i want to expose a port on my ubuntu box ...
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> made: u
<buzzed> any thoughts?
<made> Sivik: 256
<HLM> thanks that helps me understand
<harry_> what application do I have to use in ubuntu  when transfering music to IPOD?
<Moc> I wish ubuntu had better wireless support
<thomas> buzzed for what purpose?
<Sivik> Mox: what card?
<thomas> harry_ banshee is the best i've seen.
<thomas> :D
<Sivik> made: nice
<Moc> Sivik: My card work number 1, my problem is when I go from home to work, I have to reconfigure it.
<thomas> harry_ there is also gtkpod as well.
<made> Sivik, yeah it was only $155 USD
<harry_> thomas: does ubuntu automatically detects ipod when connected?
<M-> harry_, rythmbox works nicely for me out of the box with dapper
<alpha255> what about rythumbox?
<Sivik> Mox: thats weird
<made> like a year ago
<M-> harry_, yeah
<alpha255> it reconzied my ipod nano
<thomas> harry_ yeah, but whether or not you have software to deal with it is another story.
<Sivik> Moc: what do you mean reconfigure it, like the iwconfig stuff?
<alpha255> recognized
<harry_> thomas: did yours was detected automatically???
<M-> rythymbox comes with dapper.
<chotchki> hey guys im trying to get fglrx working but when I check fglrxinfo i get the following error "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"." however i do have the dri module enabled in the x.org file.... any ideas?
<made> I wish Automatix would just make a script for XGL/Compiz already..
<thomas> harry_ i use creative mp3 players.
<buzzed> my home cumputer that is on a wireless network
<M-> harry_, mine was (4Gen 20GB model with USB)
<Moc> Sivik: I try to stay away from cmd line operations as possible (unless I configure a server, then it no GUI).  I am talking about the network management in ubuntu
<alpha255> harry_:  i'm running dapper drake and yes
<buzzed> thomas:
<alpha255> harry_: haven't transfered music to the nano yet though
<thomas> buzzed:
<thomas> :D
<Sivik> Moc: thats true even in windows
<Moc> It has option to create multiple Profile, but when I try to switch from 1 of them, it doesn't switch, it just freeze there
<anilruby> Minimum requirements for installing from Ubuntu 6.06LTS livecd[PC] ?
<Moc> Sivik: Windows isn't perfect for wireless, but work better than ubuntu
<buzzed> thomas: i want to expose a port for a tomcat server
<_Spire_> !reqs
<ubotu> I know nothing about reqs
<thomas> anilruby, 128mb memory is about all you need
<thomas> and about 2 gigs of hard drive
<Sivik> Moc: you have to reconfigure whenever you change aps, which is normal in windows as well
<Moc> anilruby: Get it, burn it and try it.
<snooflecake> Ubuntu works a lot better with my wireless card <3 ubuntu
<Sivik> snooflecake, what card?
<_Spire_> anilruby: 3GB is even better
<snooflecake> let me get it out of the bag
<snooflecake> it's linksys pc smart card or something?
<Moc> Sivik: Nah, in windows it will detect the SSID and get the right configuration
<_Spire_> something like the "comfortable minimum"
<thomas> yeah i'm just saying the bear minimums..
<anilruby> thomas, but it really takes more time on my system (256MB Ram, 1.7Ghz P4)
<stevekl> How do you navigate to network file systems in vlc's "file - quick open file" dialog?
<frevaria> hello everybody
<stevekl> I can't seem to get to it
<Sivik> Moc: so in network manager all you have to do is tell it the essid and tell it dhcp, its not that difficult
<stevekl> anyone know
<thomas> anilruby thats plenty fine trust me, and i'm guessing you have a decent sized hard drive
<Moc> Sivik: but everytime I come from home to work I have to do it, it getting anoying
<anilruby> thomas, but it really takes more time on my system (256MB Ram, 1.7Ghz P4), it hangs while choosing country time!
<snooflecake> Sivik;  "Instant Wireless Network PC Card" Linksys  (Worked really nice in Professional, but freezes in Home)
<pppoe_dude> stevekl, are they mounted filesystems?
<frevaria> no hello to /me ?
<stevekl> I tried playing it from nautilus and that wouldn't work
<stevekl> pppoe_dude, yes, and I can navigate through them in nautilus
<Moc> not fun to remember all my 13 char hex key also
<pppoe_dude> stevekl, do they appear in df when you type 'df' on a command line?
<Sivik> snooflecake, thats cool
<stevekl> pppoe_dude, yes
<anilruby> thomas yeah, but the installation time is much more than Breezy(5.10)?
<Sivik> Moc: oh well
<wims> how do i check which kernel version i have
<_Spire_> wims: uname -r
<Sivik> man /proc/version
<pppoe_dude> stevekl, what filesystem are you using?
<wims> cheers
<thomas> anilruby, maybe because it's installing in a live environment
<william_> ok so I want to install k basic
<william_> But I need that QT file
<Moc> Ubuntu is great, but still need polishing on some basic feature.  Funny how Advanced stuff like XGL work, but can't get basic switch from 2 access point ;)
<jwickard> When I used suse with gnome, there was a program I had installed that had an icon on the desktop for secure deletion of files, you just tossed the file in there and I think it used shredder.  Anyone know what program I'm talking about.
<anilruby> thomas, then How to install in text mode?
<william_> how do I get it to work on ubuntu?
<frevaria> omg what are u guys talking bout????????????
<thomas> Moc, use network manager?
<anilruby> without live env?
<wims> are there any 'easy' way to upgrade the kernel except configuring it and compiling ?
<Moc> thomas: yes
<KevinIN72> can anyone help me out with ftp
<_Spire_> frevaria: bunch of support/ubuntu stuff
<_Spire_> KevinIN72: depends on the issue :)
<stevekl> pppoe_dude, actually now that I check it, it doesn't
<stevekl> pppoe_dude, but nautilus can see it
<thomas> anilruby, you don't.
<pppoe_dude> frevaria, are you just flying by?
<KevinIN72> _Spire_: how do i get it to work
<frevaria> i can help Kevin
<anilruby> thomas, I dont have choice, 6KBps download speed
<Moc> anilruby: ouch
<pppoe_dude> stevekl, are you using "connect to server"?
<stevekl> pppoe_dude, on what? The remote machine?
<KevinIN72> well i having trouble getting to understand how it works
<KevinIN72> !ftp
<ubotu> <reply>  FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<_Spire_> KevinIN72: a server or client?
<thomas> anilruby, if you already have the disc, then you don't need the internet.
<Moc> I am so happy since we have 10Mbits/sec download on our cable modem
<frevaria> typeftp in command windo
<pppoe_dude> stevekl, what type of connection do you have? samba/ssh/ftp
<thomas> proftpd is the one you want.
<KevinIN72> well i want to be able to access it from a client
<frevaria> then ask for help
<anilruby> " proftpd is the one you want." what is that?
<frevaria> a program
<Sivik> anilruby, its a ftp program that allows for an ftp server
<Moc> Anyone know how to fix video playback with XGL and ATI card ?
<_Spire_> KevinIN72: ftp client? try 'ftp' from the command line. if you want a server, I recommend proftpd or vsftpd
<thomas> anilruby, i was talking to KevinIN72, but its an ftp server.
<stevekl> pppoe_dude, samba
<thomas> Moc, use very small res videos
<thomas> :D
<thomas> lol.
<pppoe_dude> stevekl, so i take it remote machine is windows?
<KevinIN72> ok
<stevekl> pppoe_dude, no it's also ubuntu
<Moc> Im running in 1024x768.  My video color isnt just right...
<Moc> like if they are out of phase
<thomas> Moc make sure you're using 24 bit.
<pppoe_dude> stevekl, ok i recommend using ssh for things like that - its a bit easier and more secure too... i dont know much about samba tho
<stevekl> pppoe_dude, I think we're getting off-topic...I want to know where in the directory tree nautilus mounts fileshares
<frevaria> so i have a question. is this ubunto any better than Suse 10.1?
<pppoe_dude> stevekl, if you want tho, you can use ssh seamlessly like its a local filesystem
<stevekl> pppoe_dude, but I need to stream this file
<pppoe_dude> stevekl, nautilus doesnt mount them in mtab
<HBuzacott> frevaria, what do you want to do?
<Moc> I am
<mzuverink> Can anyone tell me the default location for the brown dapper gnome-splashscreen
<bluefoxicy> I have all my e-mail in Thunderbird
<stevekl> Ok, so where do I find it when i'm in an application and I do file > open?
<bluefoxicy> can i migrate it to evolution?
<frevaria> im using Suse and it does all i want
<stevekl> Nobody knows?
<thomas> stevekl use samba if you need streaming.
<pppoe_dude> stevekl, nautilus uses a gnome-style mounting thing that is more like a file browser
<stevekl> thomas, I AM using samba
<Moc> bluefoxicy: Funny... I migrated from evolution to thunderbird ;)
<stevekl> I know, I know, but I want to know how to get to my network shares in something other than nautilus.
<stevekl> Does that make sense?
<pppoe_dude> stevekl, you might need to use smbmount
<thomas> another file manager
<thomas> yeah i understand now
<frevaria> evolution does not work with my IMAP server
<ashzilla> Hi: VMserver users: Should I split my Virtual Machine into 2GB sections (It is selected by default, and I'm not sure if it's better or worse to do that)
<DShepherd> Does anyone know what is causing this error? => <a href="http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i141/DShepherd_photos/?">error</a>
<thomas> what file manager are you using stevekl?
<bluefoxicy> Moc:  I have never tried Evo.
<eps> frevaria, why not?
<stevekl> thomas, nautilus...
<pppoe_dude> stevekl, iirc, smbmount will mount it like a local filesystem
<frevaria> no idea - its working ok with POP
<stevekl> I know, but I was hoping I could do it with just the GUI
<Moc> bluefoxicy: I personally find everything in it too big.  Have to scroll and scroll all the time to see anything..
<thomas> stevekl you want to "connect to server"
<Moc> thunderbird allow me to view all my emails without scrolling..
<stevekl> thomas, No...look, I already have the share mounted in nautilus, and it's working fine.
<thomas> and you can browse to the samba directory you want to mount
<thomas> stevekl, but you want it to mount at startup?
<stevekl> thomas, but I want to browse it when i'm in an application like VLC and I do file > open
<stevekl> thomas, no
<paradizelost> hey all, anyone here who can help troubleshoot a stack trace?
<thomas> stevekl, so mount it somewhere easy to find, manually.
<Moc> bluefoxicy: if your email are on a IMAP server, just set your email on both software and it will syncronise.  If it Pop3 then I dont know what you can do.  Unless you dump all of them into a IMAP server
<thomas> stevekl, you can mount anything, anywhere you want
<stevekl> thomas, I know. I was just hoping I could do it some other way
<thomas> stevekl, you can mount it inside of your home folder, and you can browse to it like that.
<pppoe_dude> stevekl, you will have to use smbmount if you want it to be accessible directly for other apps
<stevekl> I know...
<stevekl> ok.
<stevekl> That's all I wanted to know
<Moc> it be nice if we could rightclick and tell a folder to be mounted, but that would requires root right I guess
<thomas> stevekl, well basically, thinks mount in /media or /mnt. thats how it works across the board in linux.
<pppoe_dude> stevekl, sshfs is easier tho IMO
<HBuzacott> frevaria, then why change?
<stevekl> You can't stream over sshfs.
<pppoe_dude> stevekl, i can...
<Moc> nfs
<paradizelost> hey all, anyone here who can help troubleshoot a stack trace?
<stevekl> Well ok I was told wrong then
<pppoe_dude> stevekl, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/28/how-to-mount-a-remote-ssh-filesystem-using-sshfs/
<pppoe_dude> stevekl, it acts like a local filesystem
<alpha255> what's the difference between compiz-vanilla and quinn's ?
<stevekl> It would be nice if you could mount a share in nautilus and be able to access it from any other application
<stevekl> Withotu having to touch the terminal
<pppoe_dude> stevekl, by stream you mean just "opening" the file locally in vlc or such right?
<pppoe_dude> stevekl, coz sshfs will do that
<stevekl> pppoe_dude, startting vlc and opening the file which is on a mounted network share
<pppoe_dude> stevekl, yep sshfs will do that - and if i remember smbmount will do that too
<stevekl> I know smbmount can do it, that's how I was doing it previously
<alpha255> stevekl: connect to server via ssh smb nfs  will work for me
<Cornellius> Is there a quick way to see how much free space we have on the HD ?
<stevekl> But I was just hoping there was a point-and-click way, you know?
<pppoe_dude> Cornellius, df -H
<Arafangion> Hmm.
<alpha255> stevekl: an icon shows up on the desktop and you can double click on it
<pppoe_dude> stevekl, ya it wouldve been nice... but you'd have to copy file locally to do that in nautilus
<thomas> stevekl, add it to fstab, and you'll only have to do it once.
<Arafangion> Wierd, I'm loosing the first letter from every line in irssi!
<Cornellius> pppoe_dude: Thanks
<stevekl> I'll try that. So, what, do I ssh into the server machine and set up /etc/samba/smb.conf?
<stevekl> Neat, the stuff I already set up with nautilus is already there
<stevekl> that should be easy enough
<DShepherd> Does anyone know what is causing this error? => http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i141/DShepherd_photos/?action=view&current=Screenshot-4.jpg
<paradizelost> hey all, anyone here who can help troubleshoot a stack trace?
<alpha255> stevekl: virtual file system over ssh is nice
<alpha255> :)
<HBuzacott> DShepherd, hi again. You can take screenshots of just one windows with alt-print
<stevekl> I was always told sshfs can't stream
<HBuzacott> !tell HBuzacott about XKB
<ubotu> I know nothing about xkb
<thomas> !make me a sandwich
<ubotu> I know nothing about make me a sandwich
<thomas> !find xkb
<ubotu> Found: libxkbfile-dev, libxkbfile1, libxkbfile1-dbg, libxkbui-dev, libxkbui1 (and 7 others)
<thomas> those installed man?
<pppoe_dude> stevekl, ssh with nautilus doesnt stream... but sshfs does
<DShepherd> HBuzacott: yeah.. if my keyboard would just work
<stevekl> IN the meantime, does anyone know how to get totem working with w32codecs?
<pppoe_dude> stevekl, install totem-xine
<thomas> totemxine
<thomas> yeah.
<stevekl> oh
<jwickard> does anyone know what package it is that puts the secure delete icon onto the gnome desktop?
<thomas> and then of course... install w32codecs ..
<thomas> !restricted
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<HBuzacott> DShepherd, at least we know it is a problem with x. have you done a dpkg-reconfigure
<HBuzacott> ?
<rot> I just reinstalled my Ubuntu system and had a few problems resurecting my data. I copied it all back to my /home directory, but it has root as owner... how do I change owner for every file within /home/michael???
<thomas> jwickard, go into gconf editor, and you can configure nautilus so that shift delete permanently deletes stuff
<eclypse> anyone know why fglrxinfo is saying 'unable to open display :0'?
<rot> I can't even log on right now w/ it
<DShepherd> HBuzacott: tons of times...
<HBuzacott> rot, sudo chmod -R 777
<thomas> there you go
<thomas> :D
<pppoe_dude> rot, sudo chown -R <user> <directory>
<TSCHAK> hello, my laptop doesn't show the "Suspend" option when shutting down... how is this determined?
<thomas> do both.
<TSCHAK> can I force it?
<eclypse> anyone know why fglrxinfo is saying 'unable to open display :0'?
<rot> pppoe_dude, will that include containing folders??
<HBuzacott> DShepherd, is it a wireless keyboard, or a usb, or just an old fashioned connection
<thomas> eclypse, have you rebooted yet?
<pppoe_dude> rot, thats what the -R is for
<DShepherd> HBuzacott: old
<stevekl> *sigh* are the standard apt repositories down for anyone else?
<eclypse> thomas...wtf
<thomas> rot yes
<rot> ok, ty
<stevekl> 0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (146.137.96.15)] 
<stevekl> stuck there
<eclypse> thomas....dude omfg, thi shas been an on going problem for liek a week
<thomas> eclypse after installing fglrx, have you rebooted yet?
<eclypse> thomas, of COURSE lol
<thomas> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<thomas> all i can tell you.
<stevekl> there it goes
<eclypse> ...
<thomas> follow the guide.
<eclypse> your useless
<thomas> thanks man
<thomas> come back soon
<eclypse> yous is far more complex then what you may think
<thomas> the wiki has everything you need to know
<pppoe_dude> stevekl, they were down this morning for me
<M-> eclypse, that's generally related to xauth. are you running fglrxinfo as another user (as opposed to the one that's running x)
<eclypse> umm, to hell it does.
<eclypse> M-, this problem occured when I attempted to install XGL
<stevekl> pppoe_dude, comcast is all wonky lately so I couldn't tell if it was just me
<eclypse> M-, its uninstalled now, however
<M-> eclypse, weird shit.
<thomas> eclypse did you have up gdm.conf-custom?
<eclypse> M-:and I restored my gdm.conf and my gdm.conf-custom
<thomas> k...
<HBuzacott> DShepherd, What is the result of a xprop root | grep XKB?
<pppoe_dude> rot, dont do the chmod that will change a lot of permissions that you probably dont need
<thomas> you didn't do the whole replace /etc/X11/X link from /usr/bin/xorg/ to /usr/bin/xgl did you?
<paradizelost> hey all, anyone here who can help troubleshoot a stack trace?
<rot> pppoe_dude, they are set at 700 now
<rot> pppoe_dude, should I stick with that?
<pppoe_dude> rot, ok ;) not the 777 tho ;)
<pppoe_dude> rot, the chown would change the owner to <user>
<thomas> yeah rot do both chmod and chown.
<rot> pppoe_dude, what do you suggest doing - I have the owner set right, but idk what to do for permissions
<thomas> both with -R
<pppoe_dude> rot, 700 allows everything for the owner nothing for others
<kholerabbi> What's the difference between OSS and ALSA?
<thomas> Alsa is much better :D
<NickGarvey> alsa owns
<thomas> lol.
<NickGarvey> ;)
<DShepherd> HBuzacott: a cursor
<HBuzacott> DShepherd, ?
<rot> pppoe_dude, should 755 be good??
<kholerabbi> ..OK, but what about via wine, should I use the ALSA driver?
<thomas> lots of cross platform apps use OSS, just because OSS is cross platform
<thomas> yeah if you have alsa installed.
<pppoe_dude> rot, yes
<kolaje> Is there a command to see the freespace on the ubuntu filesystem and/or other partitions?
<kholerabbi> ok, chers
<thechris> Rot: 4=read.  2 = write, 1 = execute/list.  thus chmod 765 means owner can read/write/execute, group can read/write, and anyone can read/execute.
<HBuzacott> DShepherd, what do you mean 'a cursor'?
<kholerabbi> cheers*
<kolaje> Well the diskuse in general?
<TSCHAK> kholerabbi: ALSA is a much newer API for sound I/O.. it is overall written better, and tends to handle low latency stuff much better than OSS ever did. not to mention software mixing capabilities if your card doesn't do hardware mixing natively.
<stevekl> Is there a good gtk app for modifying /etc/fstab?
<NickGarvey> rot: so 755 is owner has full, everyone else can read/execute
<thomas> Rot i'm not sure you want to give all of your write abilities to your group members.
<NickGarvey> rot: which is what I use on most things
<lightstar> kolaje, df -h
<kholerabbi> TSCHAK: OK, wines default is JACK though, which isn't installed, should I use that seeing as it's the wine default?
<thomas> no.
<thomas> use alsa.
<kolaje> lightstar: thanks a lot :)
<kholerabbi> ok
<kholerabbi> :)
<george1> hola
<TSCHAK> wine uses jack by default now?
<pppoe_dude> rot, ### is just the octal representation of the permissions (as yes/no) so 755 would be 111 101 101
<rot> yep, have it set the way it probably should be - now to see if I can log in now and quit using root for IRC
<TSCHAK> neato, but a wee bit hard to set up
<HBuzacott> rot: sudo chown -R <user>:<user> * && sudo chmod -R 755 (replacing <user> with your username)
* TSCHAK uses JACK exstensively for pro audio work.
<pppoe_dude> rot, r/w/x for owner/group/all
<NickGarvey> all about the binary ;)
<lightstar> kolaje, np
<rot> cool, never fully figured out how that was done
<NickGarvey> theres 10 kinds of people in the world, those who understand binary, and those who don't
<rot> ttyl
<thomas> eclypse HBuzacott i think he's already finished :D
<thomas> whoops eclypse my bad.
<eclypse> what?
<HBuzacott> thomas, better late than never
<thomas> sorry i forgot to erase your name.
<HBuzacott> I just picked up the thread
<HBuzacott> DShepherd, what is the result of a xprop root | grep XKB
<HBuzacott> DShepherd, make that: xprop -root | grep XKB
<fishhead> my keyboard stops working at the login screen, can anyone help?
<Zambezi> If I write /list I just find one Ubuntu-channel, so there got to be more. Where can I find every channel on Freenode?
<HBuzacott> fishhead, can you type in the login
<HBuzacott> ?
<thomas> Zambezi theres a whole pile of them.
<thomas> thousands i imagine
<fishhead> HBuzacott: for about half a second... I manage to get about 3 letters in before it stops
<thechris> anyone know how i can allow users to start X11 sessions (not kdm)
<Zambezi> thomas, I'm looking for a special XBOX-channel, but I can't find any.
<dan> i followed this tutorial http://blogs.sun.com/roller/page/coldrick?entry=java_development_on_ubuntu_part to install java on ubuntu but my problem is i still have the gnu java thingy on here still
<dan> when i type java -version
<dan> i dont get sun's java
<HBuzacott> fishhead, does the keyboard work on other computers
<thomas> zambezi.... if its a group or club or something, google it
<dli> how to start the ivman daemon ?
<HBuzacott> fishhead, or does it work in the termals?
<thomas> dan
<thomas> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<fishhead> HBuzacott, it's a built in laptop keyboard
<Zambezi> thomas, It's there a channel for xbox-scene?
<fishhead> HBuzacott, it works in recovery mode
<HBuzacott> fishhead, Ok. Type into a  terminal: xprop -root | grep XKB
<CarlFK> I need to make a .deb that is just a bunch of dependencies of other debs - all the "how to make a deb" pages involve building binaries, which I don't need - any suggestions?
<HBuzacott> fishhead, to get to the terminal press ctrl-alt-bksp
<HBuzacott> fishhead, sorry don't do that. press
<HBuzacott> crtl-alt-F1
<kholerabbi> I have just plugged in a microphone - it doesn't seem to work automatically, how should I install it?
<neotard> kholerabbi:  do you have sound?
<thomas> zambezi look it up on their website... or google it.
<kholerabbi> neotard: yes,
<thomas> #ubuntu is not the index of freeNode.
<fishhead> HBuzacott, I'm in recovery mode right now, I can't log in to my laptop... talking on my desktop
<kholerabbi> Hehe - sorry, the microphone was turn'd off - hehe
<HBuzacott> HBuzacott, type in in a Terminal: xprop -root | grep XKB
<Zambezi> thomas, But I don't know where too look. This is homemade applications.
<neotard> kholerabbi:  then you probably just need to turn it up.  double click on the speaker icon to open the mixer and turn up the volume on the mic
<HBuzacott> And what is the result
<neotard> kholerabbi:  in that regard it should be no different than any other operating system :)
<kholerabbi> neotard: yes, quite, :)
<neotard> kholerabbi:  ah :)
<DShepherd> HBuzacott: _XKB_RULES_NAMES_BACKUP(STRING) = "base", "pc101", "us", "", ""
<kholerabbi> Thanks ;0
<fishhead> HBuzacott, xprop: unable to open display ... then it prints an options menu
<HBuzacott> DShepherd, does your keyboard have a super/windows key?
<DShepherd> HBuzacott: yes
<HBuzacott> fishhead, type in sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<HBuzacott> DShepherd, do you have a GUI loaded? If yes, open a terminal and type: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DShepherd> HBuzacott: and what?
<HBuzacott> if not use: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg
<thomas> Zambezi http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=xbox-scene+irc&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
<HBuzacott> DShepherd, you've got gedit open
<DShepherd> HBuzacott: vi.. continue
<Frederick> folks anyone heremanaged to have a coloured konsole?
<QMario> Thank you!!! :)
<HBuzacott> DShepherd, k, scroll down to input device, edit the Keyboard section so that it says 	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc104"
<fishhead> HBuzacott, it responded with: dpkg: conflicting actions --control and --remove
<DShepherd> HBuzacott: it already says that
<DShepherd> HBuzacott: that's weird though
<HBuzacott> DShepherd, strange. and it also says 	Option		"XkbLayout"	"us"?
* DShepherd nods to HBuzacott
<Zambezi> thomas, It's on another network.
<kolaje> is there a way to write a new line to a textfile without opening the file with an editor?
<HBuzacott> fishhead, did it print anything else out?
<DShepherd> kolaje: echo maybe?
<HBuzacott> DShepherd, hum
<Frederick> folks anyone here managed to have a coloured konsole?
<DShepherd> kolaje: echo "blah" >> file.txt
<HBuzacott> DShepherd, what is the driver and Xbdrule?
<DShepherd> HBuzacott: ... puzzled as I am
<thomas> zambezi, so connect to that network
<thomas> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<thomas> ugh that won't help you
<kolaje> DShepherd thanks a lot :)
<DShepherd> HBuzacott: kdb <-- driver, xorg.. rules
<fishhead> HBuzacott, more menus... Type dpkg --help for help about .... ect
<DShepherd> kolaje: sure..
<Zambezi> thomas, If I know how to do. I have a BNC. That's causing me problem.
<thomas> then google how to use that.
<thomas> honestly man, this channel is for help with ubuntu. anything beyond that is asking extra.
<DShepherd> HBuzacott: i going to to restart x. brb
<fishhead> HBuzacott, oops... I put in a couple of extra spaces when i transposed
<thomas> Zambezi use google.
<Zambezi> thomas, I hate Google!
<Zambezi> thomas, And not even you wouild find out how to add servers on my BNC. I know how to do it on Windows, but not i Linux.
<HBuzacott> fishhead, dpkg-recon... working now?
<fishhead> HBuzacott, I typed it in right and it returned a warning about overriding the configuration
<HBuzacott> fishhead, have you fiddled around with /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<thomas> Zembezi GOOGLE FOR HELP WITH BNC!
<HBuzacott> fishhead, if that is so then the warning is fine
<thomas> i can't put it any more simply than that
<thomas> this is NOT the BNC help irc channel
<fishhead> HBuzacott, no I haven't changed anything in that file... at least not intentionally
<HBuzacott> fishhead, is it done?
<fishhead> HBuzacott, shall i try to reboot it now?
<HBuzacott> fishhead, yup
<HBuzacott> yes*
<thechris> i would like the following:  twinview.  kdesu.  ability to start X11 servers.
<thechris> any way to get these working?
<thechris> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<fishhead> HBuzacott, still no luck...
<HBuzacott> fishhead, you have restarted already?
<HBuzacott> fishhead, or did you just restart x
<HBuzacott> ?
<fishhead> HBuzacott, i turned the computer off after exiting the recovery session, then back on
<sunco> hello....
<HBuzacott> fishhead, so the keyboard works for a very short time?
<fishhead> HBuzacott, yes it is a strange issue... it seems like the keyboard stops working at the exact same time that little drum sound plays at the login screen
<sunco> my name is Sunco ..nice to meet you.
<thomas> ......
<fishhead> HBuzacott, I can get a few letters in. but not fast enough to actually log in... the mouse still works though
<HBuzacott> fishhead, try pressing ctrl-alt-F1
<HBuzacott> fishhead, it should go to a terminal
<HBuzacott> does it goto the terminal
<HBuzacott> ?
<fishhead> HBuzacott, at the login screen?
<shreev2k2> hi all. quick question. I hv here a program called obconf which requires a lib called libobrender.so.1 . Now, this lib is present in /opt/lib(actually libobrender.so.1 is a symlink to libobrender.so.2.1), which ldconfig doesnt know about. I entered /opt/lib in ld.so.conf and ran ldconfig, but 'ldconfig -p' still doesnt show libobrender.so.1 though it does show libobrender.so and libobrender.so.0. what am I doing wrong?
<McScruff> whats a Network Radio-Ethernet port?
<HBuzacott> fishhead, yes. Just try it
<fishhead> HBuzacott, it went to a terminal then my keyboard quit
<thechris> how to start X11 sessions as a user?  startx didn't work.  sudo startx is a bad idea.  what gives
<HBuzacott> fishhead, as in didn't work? so you couldn't type?
<fishhead> HBuzacott, I couldn't type
<HBuzacott> k
<fishhead> HBuzacott, the only button that works is the power button which starts the shutdown dialog
<DShepherd> HBuzacott: hey.. something is weird. the xprop -root | grep XKB gives me "base", "pc101", "us", "", "" but it says 104 in the xorg.conf file
<HBuzacott> DShepherd, that is what I was think was weird
<HBuzacott> DShepherd, what is the Identifier for the Keyboard. scroll down right to the bottom. to the "server layout". Is the same Identifier listed under Input device?
<HBuzacott> fishhead, so how did you type in the dpkg-recon... command before?
<fishhead> HBuzacott, i was in recovery mode
<redblades> Hi, you all probably know in Windows XP how simple it is to check computer stats un My Computer.
<HBuzacott> fishhead, ok
<redblades> How do I check these things in Linux?
<thomas> system monitor...
<thomas> its in the menus.
<HBuzacott> !tell fishhead about recovery
<redblades> Could you point me in a more specific direction?
<HBuzacott> HBuzacott, does that help?
<HBuzacott> fishhead, does that help?
<thomas> system -> administration -> system monitor...
<redblades> Got it
<timboteam> I am trying out ubuntu on my computer
<fishhead> HBuzacott, does what help?
<redblades> Good for you
<timboteam> and I can't figure out how to connect to my wireless network
<jed> can anyone recommend a good filemanager for fluxbox? thanks
<thomas> yes... horray for me..
<HBuzacott> fishhead, open the msg from ubotu
<HBuzacott> !recovery
<ubotu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<thechris> jed:  rox?
<timboteam> Can anyone help me?
<thomas> rox is a good filemanager. might be too flashy for fluxbox though.
<fishhead> HBuzacott, ohh... I'll take a look at it now
<jed> thechris: tnx
<czer323> I've got an uber old computer that I want to put something graphical onto other than win95 for my kid.  It's an old gateway 133mhz, 16mb and I was able to put a slightly larger hd into it.  I can't seem to get the ubuntu cd started, it totall bombs.  Knoppix was able to start, but coudln't start KDE or XFCE.  I haven't tried WindowMake
<HBuzacott> DShepherd, the xprop -root | grep should give you the same values as in xorg.confg
<HBuzacott> -g
<TSCHAK>  does anyone know what to modify to get my laptop to be able to use the sleep/suspend acpi scripts?
<timboteam> Can anyone help me out?
<shreev2k2> anyone? ldconfig is certainly acting weird. it seems to quietly avoiding one of the symlinks that I've created.
<czer323> !justask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Sir_Brizz> hah
<DShepherd> HBuzacott: they are not the same
<czer323> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<timboteam> Well I did, and no one responded
<Sir_Brizz> !justask is awesome
<DShepherd> HBuzacott: weird..
<czer323> lol, yeah i think it's funny.  I just entered, what's up?
<timboteam> I can't figure out how to detect and connect to my wireless network
<DShepherd> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75052.html <- i found this... HBuzacott. I havent tried it yet though
<timboteam> I'm just trying out ubuntu for the first time
<redblades> ACtually, the System Monitor gives some numbers that seem different to what I previously had read on... other systems.
<HBuzacott> DShepherd, I'll have a look
<DShepherd> where is xprop actually getting this info from?
<GTroy_> how do you start open ssh?
<czer323> timboteam> yeah, i know what you mean.  Check out NetworkManager.  It's great.  I use wireless too.
<czer323> !networkmanager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager
<redblades> I was fairly certain I had 512M of ram, but now, it says 501M
<bimberi> GTroy_: client or server?
<DShepherd> GTroy_: it should auto start after install
<GTroy_> server
<timboteam> !networkmanager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager
<DShepherd> bimberi: shouldnt it?
<fishhead> HBuzacott, downloading the CD now... thanks for your help... I'll keep you updated if you are still around by the time this file downloads
<bimberi> GTroy_: see DShepherd's reply :)
<czer323> Network manager gives back that ability to just select the wireless network and use it.  Rather than use the menus.  Check the link on it and try to follow it's isntructions to install.  Check back if you still have issues with it.
<DShepherd> GTroy_: have you installed the server yet?
<GTroy_> no
<lufis> Is there a meta package which will download all I need to run xfce?
<GTroy_> how?
<timboteam> Hmm
<HBuzacott> fishhead, probably will still be here. Or away. Either way :)
<timboteam> czer323: How do you suppose I will get this onto my laptop from this pc
<timboteam> when the laptop doesn't have internet
<DShepherd> GTroy_: openssh-server
<jed> can i install the gentoo filemanager in ubuntu?
<timboteam> the laptop being the one that is running linux right now
<DShepherd> GTroy_: apt-get that
<GTroy_> ok
<czer323> timboteam> no chance you can connect it directly with a cable?
<eFoX> ok i seriously give up
<bimberi> lufis: xubuntu-desktop brings in a complete xfce4 setup
<lufis> Bimberi: Hm, thanks
<GTroy_> DSheperd installed
<eFoX> i dont understand WHY my wireless would work one day...and then the next day it does not when nothing was changed
<GTroy_> how do I start the daemon?
<timboteam> Like an ethernet cable?
<DShepherd> GTroy_: it should autostart after installation
<GTroy_> ok, thanks DSheperd
<DShepherd> GTroy_: ok
<czer323> timboteam> yeap.  Ethernet if you can.
<DShepherd> gtroy sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start -- oops.. he left
<coldasfire06> does anybody now of a remote monitoring software for linux?
<czer323> eFox> wireless can be a bitch.  I've been using for a few years now and it still gives me headaches.  Have you tried resetting the router to factory defaults and setting up from scratch?  That usually takes care of things with routers.
<b166er> How can Mplayer cannot be installed under Dapper ??
<HBuzacott> DShepherd, there are some bugs open with KBD issues. Does that message in your screenshot popup at startup?
<timboteam> I can't tell which version/file to get from this network manager site
<DShepherd> b166er: do you have multiverse installed?
<czer323> !networkmanager
<b166er> DShepherd,  yes
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager
<czer323> Timboteam> let me look real quikc.
<timboteam> Okee
<DShepherd> sudo aptitude install mplayer should install mplayer
<DShepherd> HBuzacott:yeah it did.. but I dont remember if it still does
<Zambezi> I'm trying to connect to Efnet, but it won't work. Isn't irc.efnet.nl:6667 a channel?
<Zambezi> *networlk
<b166er> says it there, but probably obsolete ect..
<b166er> i cannot install it
<DShepherd> HBuzacott: http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i141/DShepherd_photos/?action=view&current=Screenshot-4.jpg
<FarrisG> can anyone help me troubleshoot gotmail? Supposedly the package in dapper works, but I'm still getting errors with it
<czer323> Timboteam> Which part of the help do you have issues with?  a particular item?
<HBuzacott> DShepherd, there is one that sounds like your problem, http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1089 and it says resolved
<b166er> !mplayer
<ubotu> No fonts in mplayer? Install mplayer fonts. Codecs: see !codecs
<timboteam> Well it gives a link to an ftp of where to get network manager
<timboteam> but there are a million files and folders, i'm not sure what I need to get
<dli> which package for acroread?
<czer323> timboteam> nah, you went too far.  Check out the original page.  It has the instructions right there.  It talks about having Dapper.
<gore_> oh thank god
<gore_> haha
<DShepherd> HBuzacott: where is xprop getting is information from?
<b166er> i have activated the repos...and mplayer is 'not' there
<thechris> apt-get update
<timboteam> !networkmanager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager
<DShepherd> b166er: it is.. check your source.list again
<DShepherd> b166er: do a apt-get update after that
<eFoX> czer323: well..i dont think its my router this time. when i do 'iwlist' it says no scan results
<timboteam> I see czer323
<timboteam> I am attempting to install it
<eFoX> i had that problem yesterday, and i corrected it with the aid of a how-to...today..it was working..and now...its not..
<b166er> my sources.list is by default , plus the w32codecs  source...         , all repos have been 'checked'    , it list 18 321 packets' , and the update has been made
<b166er> hence, my problem
<gore_> can I bug someone for some X11 config help
<gore_> is there an auto detection similar to what happens when you install ubuntu to begin with
<timboteam> czer323: It says I have to log out and back in again. I know this is probably a stupid question because I'm so new to linux, but how exactly do I do that
<czer323> Shit dudes, I keep pressing shift-backspace and it's kill'n me.
<czer323> timboteam> top right usually has that power icon.  click on it and it shoudl give you an option to log out.
<timboteam> Gotcha
<steev-dell> hey all, i've followed the locale bit that ubotu tells about with "locale" - but perl keeps complaining about not having the locales installed, what am i missing?
<timboteam> Man, you are helpful
<czer323> eFox> How are you connecting wirelessly?  Have you tried to install Networkmanager?  Can you see it in the list?
<Zambezi> .
<hyperspace> steev-dell: apt-get install --reinstall locales then the english language packs i believe
<b166er> DShepherd,  out of ideas.  mplayer, is just 'not there' and its a fresh installl of dapper..if yo uthink its the sources... you can show me yours, and i'll compare..otherwise..
<hyperspace> i had the problem on a few xen virtual servers earlier today
<steev-dell> hyperspace: what are the english language packs?
<DShepherd> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto and !easysource
<thoreauputic> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In repository multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 3265 kB, installed size 7916 kB
<DShepherd> b166er: check those..
<gore_> is there something that automatically creates a new xorg.conf file?
<Zambezi> Does anyone know /addserver? I don't want to addnetwork. I would like to show them, and delete them!
<hyperspace> steev-dell: not sure let me see if i can find their names
<rob_p> gore_, Try, 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' at the command prompt.
<DShepherd> !tell b166er about sources
<eFoX> czer323: I do have network manager, but i find it to be rather lacking, because it doesnt always connect. And even when my wireless WAS working, I couldnt get a list of networks seen by the wifi card. What im doin now is re-doing the how-to and see if that fixes it
<thoreauputic> gore_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<eFoX> it sucks cuz i might not always have an ethernet connection
<steev-dell> eFoX: make sure the interface isn't set in /etc/network/interfaces
<czer323> Timboteam> np man.  Just remember, i'm just a regular guy like everyone else who's just been messing around a bit longer.  Maybe in the future, you'll come back and help people too. ;)
<timboteam> Perhaps, but for now I still have to figure this out
<gore_> rob_p,  yah but unfortunately
<timboteam> It isn't really connecting
<eFoX> steev-dell: if i remove EVERYTHING from there, would that be a good idea ?
<gore_> I dont know the specifications to the card
<HiColonic> Howdy all.
<steev-dell> eFoX: i just commented them out myself
<timboteam> It won't connect to my network, though now it sees it
<eFoX> steev-dell: k, let me try.
<gore_> its not an automatic process which I hope it would be
<L-----D> HiColonic: yo
<steev-dell> it will also depend on the card itself
<hyperspace> steev-dell: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall locales language-pack-en-base language-pack-en
<hyperspace> that might be it
<timboteam> I'm not sure which configurations to choose when I'm typing in the wep key and such
<czer323> eFox> Gotcha.  And you've got the computer and the wireless right next to eachother?
<hyperspace> that is if en is your language pack
<HiColonic> I'm new to Ubuntu...just got my first system up today.  I was wondering if anyone knows about how long it takes a 500 gig drive to partition to ext3?  Is 1.5 hours too long to wait?
<spikeb_> hmmm
<Yonda> Is there any way to run gnome and view and control the desktop via SSH?
<spikeb_> HiColonic: well, did you wait that long and have it complete?
<hyperspace> tunnel vnc over ssh?
<spikeb_> Yonda: yes
<TSCHAK> Yonda, either tunnel VNC over SSH, or use NX.
<kazil> good mornin`
<TSCHAK> NX tends to work better, but it doesn't control your main display.
<HiColonic> No, I stopped it, because I thought it hung.  It's an External USB drive I plan on using as a backup drive for other comps on the network.
<eFoX> czer323: ya. router, desktop and laptop are all on the same table. At least right now. My cables arent that long.
<czer323> Timboteam> retype that last bit.  I keep resetting my X11 session.  I have GOT to figure out this keyboard combo.
<HiColonic> Then I installed gparted and I'm doing it again.
<kaizoku> I keep getting a "MP BIOS bug: error:8254 Timer not connected to IO-APIC
<kaizoku> I keep getting a "MP BIOS bug: error:8254 Timer not connected to IO-APIC" every time I try to install ubuntu
<timboteam> Czer323: I'm still having some trouble getting into my network
<timboteam> network manager finds it, but wont connect
<HiColonic> But since there is no percentage telling me the progress of the format, I thought I'd check and see what kind of wait time I'm looking at.
<kaizoku> I keep getting a "MP BIOS bug: error:8254 Timer not connected to IO-APIC" every time I try to install ubuntu
<czer323> eFoX> Ah yeah, the passowrd thing is really dependant on the router.  You've probably set some type of Encryption on the router.  YOu'll need to log into it and check if it's WEP or WPA.
<kaizoku> I can't find anything in the wiki, or anywhere else
<czer323> eFox> let me think for a minute.
<eFoX> czer323: wep
<dooglus> Yonda: FreeNX is very good
<czer323> Timboteam> Ah yeah, the passowrd thing is really dependant on the router.  You've probably set some type of Encryption on the router.  YOu'll need to log into it and check if it's WEP or WPA.
<kaizoku> I keep getting a "MP BIOS bug: error:8254 Timer not connected to IO-APIC" every time I try to install ubuntu
<kaizoku> I can't find anything in the wiki, or anywhere else
<Yonda> dooglus, thanks ill look into that
<kleedrac> Is there a way to automatically cycle through desktop wallpapers?
<timboteam> I know that it is a WEP, and I know the key
<eFoX> steev-dell: i just commented everything in /etc/network/interfaces and restarted and now after i logged in..it froze
<steev-dell> hmm
<dooglus> Yonda: but if you want to control your home desktop, use - um - x11vnc I think it's called
<timboteam> But there are other preferences I don't know, like hex things and shared key or whatever
<kaizoku> I keep getting a "MP BIOS bug: error:8254 Timer not connected to IO-APIC" every time I try to install ubuntu
<kaizoku> I keep getting a "MP BIOS bug: error:8254 Timer not connected to IO-APIC" every time I try to install ubuntu
<Yonda> dooglus, ok thanks
<kaizoku> I can't find anything in the wiki, or anywhere else
<kazil> anybody seen cwillu?
<dooglus> Yonda: yes, x11vnc.  It's slower than NX, but it lets you control an existing desktop session, whereas NX creates a new login
<czer323> timboteam> yeah, just try hex first.  if that doesn't work, just keep trying.  again that's really up to the router.
<kaizoku> does anyone know!!!?!?!?
<kaizoku> I'm ripping my hair out here!!
<garryF> I do not know
<kaizoku> ok, thanks
<gore_> its asking me to enter the amount of memory in kb
<gore_> uuugh
<gore_> this is not very automatic
<Yonda> dooglus, excellent, sounds like what i want
<dooglus> Yonda: freenx isn't available in the ubuntu repositories, but if you add the kanotix repositories, you can install it from there.
<ddrj> hey guys out of these 4, which is the latest? Hoary, Breezy, Warty and Dapper?
<Xen> does anyone know how i can unrar a rar file that requires a password to view? I already have the apps for unraring
<kleedrac> ddrj: dapper
<ddrj> Dapper right?
<DShepherd> ddrj: your idle
<Madpilot> ddrj, Dapper
<dooglus> Yonda: the line for /etc/apt/sources.list is: "deb http://debian.tu-bs.de/project/kanotix/unstable/ sid nx"
<kazil> ppl, whats the procedure to make ubuntu play music and video files? does it have any codecs in it, or i need to install them, or ubuntu doesn`t need codecs? for mp3, says this is not an audio stream file or smth..
<ddrj> haha thanks guys :)
<DShepherd> he idle
<Yonda> dooglus, cheers
<DShepherd> he's*
<dooglus> !r-f
<ubotu> I know nothing about r-f
<ddrj> i'm idle?
<dooglus> !restrctedformats
<ubotu> I know nothing about restrctedformats
<dooglus> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<steveeeeee> kazil, have you tried installing codecs from automatix?
<DShepherd> ddrj: yup
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell kazil about mp3
<ddrj> oh i SHOULD idle haha ok
<dooglus> kazil: that's what you want to read - what ubotu just said
<czer323> eFox> My brain isnt' working up to par right now.  But, let me just recap.  The card can see the network, but Networkmanager doesn't?
<Xen> does anyone know how i can unrar a rar file that requires a password to view? I already have the apps for unraring
<Lynoure> kazil: I think kaffeine plays non-restricted formats by default. Ogg ect.
<HedgeMage> kazil: free formats, like ogg vorbis, are already supported... copyright/patent-laden ones are a little extra work, see the links ubotu just gave you
<Madpilot> steveeeeee, automatix is not good to recommend
<DShepherd> ddrj: are you telling me you know all the names of the distros but dont know the latest?
<ddrj> no i was googling on how to install ubuntu from windows
<spockboy> howdy all. just set up IrDA via a USB dongle, and i'm a bit confused. i did an `irattach irda0 -s', now how do i actually communicate with that device in a serial fashion? (eg. `echo ATZ > /dev/ttySX')
<kazil> thx everybody.
<steveeeeee> Madpilot, haha i've heard you guys say that often here, but why?
<eFoX> czer323: the card cannot. At least not now. It did earlier today. And networkmanager also cannot see it.
<ddrj> and they said use some other distro, but i googled and those 4 came up
<kazil> the probl is that i have about 20gigz of mp3
<ddrj> and i didn't know which one it was
<q_a_z_steve> why is it I can't install Breezy? It never works. I'm still wanting to use this because it's the only CD ver. I've gotten down yet.
<Madpilot> steveeeeee, because we've seen too many people say, "I installed automatix and now <something> is broken..." - there are other reasons, but that's the main one
<thoreauputic> steveeeeee: because a lot of us spent hours trying to fix systems for people who used automatix
<DShepherd> ddrj: ok
<ddrj> ok guys, here's another one coming at you from supern00b :) i'm on winxp right now, and i'm trying to install ubuntu to my hd through GRUB, problem is i think i loaded my menu.lst wrong because it says error 17 cannot mount partition
<dooglus> kazil: ubuntu will play mp3s just fine if you install the right codec.  see ubotu's URL about RestrictedFormats
<steveeeeee> lol i see
<eFoX> czer323: i made a script to connect and it has worked good all day today. But then it just stopped working. I mean it goes through the procedure but when it gets to the dhcp it doesnt work at tht point
<ddrj> this is right right?
<ddrj> title Ubuntu
<ddrj> kernel (hd0,0)/boot/linux vga=normal ramdisk_size=14972 root=/dev/rd/0 rw --
<ddrj> initrd (hd0,0)/boot/initrd.gz
<ddrj> from my menu.lst file for grub
<KenSentMe> !tell ddrj about paste
<czer323> eFox> You don't happen have any other OSs on the computer do you?  Perhaps a rogue installation of windows to see if it's just the OS acting up or not?
<kazil> dooglus: ok! i just want to play some funky music :) i mean listen to it :)
* kazil is in good mood today :)
<ddrj> ahhh thanks, heh sorry about that :P
<dooglus> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<q_a_z_steve> Every time I run the install no matter how I part out my 120GB drive, it says it needs 400MB for the CD files. I checked the file integrity last night and everything is fine!
<eFoX> czer323: i have XP on this as well. Oh wait...hm...what if...gimme a sec..let me try something
<KenSentMe> Is ubotu changed btw, when i tell someone about something i used to get a message from ubotu, now i don't anymore?
<ddrj> because i don't understand why i get an error 17 from grub, when my menu.lst file is written just like ubuntu community online recommended it :\
<thoreauputic> KenSentMe: yes, new ubotu
<dooglus> !ubotu > KenSentMe
<kleedrac> ddrj: dapper
<kleedrac> Is there a way to automatically cycle through desktop wallpapers?
<kleedrac> !cyclewallpapers
<ubotu> I know nothing about cyclewallpapers
<kleedrac> !rotatewallpapers
<ubotu> I know nothing about rotatewallpapers
<q_a_z_steve> !wallpaper
<ubotu> I know nothing about wallpaper
<kleedrac> !wallpapers
<ubotu> I know nothing about wallpapers
<thoreauputic> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots
<Lynoure> kleedrac: It's not a search engine :)
<kleedrac> Heh ... but Google failed me on this one :)
<timboteam> Czer323: I really can't figure out my network and I really really want to!
<Lynoure> kleedrac: http://www.google.fi/search?q=rotate+wallpapers+gnome&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial
<thoreauputic> !info devilspie
<ubotu> devilspie: find windows and perform actions on them. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.16-1 (dapper), package size 27 kB, installed size 124 kB
<garryF> I got the same error 17 from grub when it pegged the wrong drives for the boot of my oses. Some find it says too boot at /dev/hda,1 when it should be /dev/hda,0.
<Lynoure> kleedrac: some of those should prolly have the solution, even the first one looked promising
<Madpilot> kleedrac, check the wiki at help.ubuntu.com/community, there's a rotating wallpaper thing there somewhere, I think - can't remember the page
<czer323> timboteam> understandable.  Well, let's have a look at your key.  can you tell if it's 10 or 26 characters long?
<timboteam> It is 10
<tdionne> hello, is this the right place to seek help with an ubuntu desktop installation?
<timboteam> And my router settings says its a 64 bit 10 hex digits
<timboteam> But there isnt an option for that on the network manager
<thoreauputic> tdionne: yep
<eFoX> what does "ROOT has been mounted 20 times without being checked, check forced" mean ?
<czer323> temobteam> what options is it giving you?
<tdionne> thoreauputic: thanks :
<DShepherd> AltGr <-- which key is that?
<thoreauputic> eFoX: it means the system is checking your filesystem
<q_a_z_steve> Every time I run the install no matter how I part out my 120GB drive, it says it needs 400MB for the CD files. I checked the file integrity last night and everything is fine!
<P0ldy> eFoX, it means that the filesystem is being checked for errors (ext3 for example usually does checks every 30 mounts)
<timboteam> Its giving me WEP 64/128 bit hex, WEP 128-bit passphrase, and wep 64/128-bit ASCII
<q_a_z_steve> Why does my install fail?
<thoreauputic> eFoX: every so many boots it does a check
<tdionne> i'm installing on a thinkpad T42
<timboteam> Then I type the key and i have to select open system or Shared key
<czer323> efox> it's just a safety check.
<eFoX> oic, thanks
<kleedrac> Madpilot/Lynoure: They both seem to be scripts (or on the wiki a c app to be compiled) which you run and they sleep x seconds then switch wallpapers ... I'm kinda hoping for a preference replacement for gnome itself or do you guys think I'm asking too much :)
<czer323> timboteam> open will probalby work.
* eFoX crosses his fingers as he is about to try his wireless for the quantipileth time
<thoreauputic> !msg
<ubotu> Please ask your messages in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<Madpilot> kleedrac, Gnome itself doesn't have such a thing, afaik. You could file a wishlist bug w/ the Ubuntu bugtracker, if you want
<q_a_z_steve> I'm installing on a Gateway Direct P3 with 384 RAM and 120GB HDD.
<czer323> eFox> btw, did you try to boot to windows and see if the card worked there?
<kazil> ok. it says i need gstreamer0.8-mad for mp3 on ubuntu 5.10 breezy badger. where`s that? i can`t locate it.
<eFoX> GOT IT !!!
<eps> kleedrac, one does exist for gnome, I found it via google the other day, don't remember my string sorry
<tdionne> i choose to auto partition my hard drive, and all looks good
<czer323> efox> super sweet, what changed?
<q_a_z_steve> thoreauputic: anything?
<tdionne> but then it fails creating the root filessystem
<kleedrac> eps: So you're actual "Desktop Wallpaper" preference pane had that option now?
<timboteam> AAAA CZER I GOT IT
<timboteam> IM ON THE INTERNET
<thoreauputic> q_a_z_steve: u think you need a more specifi question with information about how it fails
<dsas> kazil: Do you have the universe and multiverse repositories enabled?
<Madpilot> kazil, that's in Universe
<q_a_z_steve> Why does it ask for 400 more MB and fail when the CD is fine and my parts are all over 2GB?
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell kazil about repos
<eFoX> czer323: it was really gay..but..i have a wifi on/off button but its like a digital switch or something. In windows to concern battery i turned it off while i was doing something, but never turned it back on. I ASSUMED that it was only for XP, but it seems to be tied into the bios or something
<tdionne> when the partitioner runs again it shows a warning sign and asks if I've installed the right plugins for the filesystem
<eps> kleedrac, no, just does it
<DShepherd> AltGr <-- which key is that?
<czer323> timboteam> super sweet!  cool.  just took a little know how.
<eps> kleedrac, file a feature request for it in gnome 2.15
<eFoX> czer323: so when you said if i have another OS, i rememberd turning that off, and i went and turned it back on and its good now
<garryF> timboteam You are not on the internet, you are dreaming that your problem is fixed and will wake up to find you have pullled half your hair out. j/k. Seriously, Congrats!
<kazil> i`ve got no internet connection with ubuntu so i need to dl it from xp then to copy it to mem stick then to ubuntu
<czer323> eFox> awesome.  I woudl have never guessed that though.  SO, i'm glad you figured it out.
<thoreauputic> q_a_z_steve: perhaps you defined your / partition incorrectly ?
<eFoX> czer323: ya honestly. I prob wouldnt even have thought bout it. thanks for throwing out " do you have another OS" out there !
<Cntryboy> Hey ya'll I just installed wine, now how exactly do I get it up and running? I want to install pokerstars poker program for windows
<garryF> I have noticed that every time I slam my fist down on the keyboard, the keys I need the most are the ones that fly off and land in god forsaken places in the living room where I will never find them.
<timboteam> Hahaha thankyou garryf
<Hoxzer_> Cntryboy: try winecfg
<czer323> Alright, my time to ask questions. lol
<garryF> I do find them by loosing my hampster for the evening and checking its stash.
<q_a_z_steve> first is /boot 5GB, then / 25G , /home 35G, swap 2G , /windows (Fat32 if this is my problem I'm going to kill myself) 53G =120. I've also tried EXT3 / as 80 GB and the rest /windows
<tdionne> does anyone know what I could do get the installation working?
<Yonda> dooglus, I have installed x11vnc. With some online documentation I was reading, it says to add some options to '~/.x11vncrc', but im not sure where thats located...
<czer323> I need to install something on an old Pentium 133, 16Mb ram, 10gb hd.  I can't get ubuntu on it for the life of me.  It bombshells while even starting from cd with a huge kernel panic and long dump.  Knoppix can startup, but it complains about not enough ram for running X11.  Any other suggestions for a GUI os, without resorting to Win95?
<robert_> where does ubuntu stick courier-imap's configuration files?
<lightstar> Yonda, its in your home folder
<thoreauputic> czer323: Damn Small Linux
<ximian> czer323 dsl
<kinnetica> hi, i installed ubuntu for the first time today, and for some reason my touchpad is really sensitive.  Is there any way to change this option?
<philipacamaniac> anyone using Gnome CVS?
<HedgeMage> czer323: the only gui I've run with so little ram is FVWM on gentoo or DSL
<ddrj> when they say (hd0,2), that means that it's Hardrive 0, partition 2 right?
<thoreauputic> ddrj: first hd, third part
<thoreauputic> ddrj: grub starts at zero
<garryF> Its actually zero based ddrj
<ddrj> ohhh ok thanks thoreauputic :)
<czer323> thanks guys, I'll start looking into that.
<ddrj> and garryF, haha i think i understand where i went wrong
<Cntryboy> hoxzer thanks it brought it up
<Cntryboy> let me download a newer pokerstars so I dont have to update brb
<robert_> bah
<kaizoku> The install CD keeps hanging up while it's trying to Mount the root file system
<czer323> Also, here's another quirk. Whenever I press shift and backspace at the same time, my x11 sessions resets just like if I pressed alt-ctrl-backspace/delete
<garryF> ddrj Good luck with that.
<robert_> where the eff does Ubuntu stick courier-imap's configuration files?
<philipacamaniac> if I want to apply a patch to gnome-screensaver, what else do I have to recompile?
<Cntryboy> should I use the link to download for IE or netscape.. all I have is firefox
<burntsigil> Anyone here use k9copy to burn DVDs?
<ubuntu> what is this place
<Lynoure> Cntryboy: No IE for ubuntu, and FF is not half bad
<robert_> nobody knows/
<bimberi_> ubuntu: this is Ubuntu's IRC (Internet Relay Chat) support channel
<Cntryboy> well I clicked on the IE download link
<Cntryboy> its downloading to desktop so I guess it doesn't matter
<eFoX> i just learned something new...IF YOU COMMENT EVERYTHING IN YOUR /ETC/NETWORK/INTERFACE file, your load up takes FOREVER and even appears to "freeze"
<robert_> heh
<q_a_z_steve> thoreauputic: anything?
<kaizoku> The install CD keeps hanging up while it's trying to Mount the root file system
<robert_> kaizoku: check your ram
<czer323> Here's another quirk. Whenever I press shift and backspace at the same time, my x11 sessions resets just like if I pressed alt-ctrl-backspace/delete
<thoreauputic> q_a_z_steve: 1) why do you think I have an answer? 2) I suggested you might check to see if you defined your / partition right in the installer
<kaizoku> robert_:what about it?
<Bot_Builder> A friend of mine is going to install windows vista beta pretty soon, and I want to get him to try out ubuntu - he should install ubuntu first right?
<DaSkreech> I tried to boot my Kubuntu drive from another machine and couldn't mount the root file system
<ddrj> so if my partition manager says Partition 1, hard disk 0, in GRUB it will be : (hd0,1) or (hd0,0)
<kaizoku> robert_: it
<DaSkreech> How come ?
<Lynoure> czer323: report as a bug?
<Bot_Builder> (dual boot ubuntu and vista)
<kaizoku> robert_: it's been memtested, and it
<kaizoku> 's fine
<philipacamaniac> czer323: are you using Xgl/compiz? That happens if you are, and you don't change a certain setting.
<robert_> hm
<Cntryboy> I just got the pokerstars I already had, now how do I use wine to install this?
<KenSentMe> Bot_Builder: better install vista first and then ubuntu of you want dual boot
<steev-dell> sigh
<bimberi> Bot_Builder: install windows first usually
<q_a_z_steve> thoreauputic: it's EXT3 always, boot flag=yes, what else is there? 25 GB...
<czer323> philipacmaniac> You're seroius?  shift and backspace restarts it?
<Cntryboy> add application?
<Bot_Builder> oh, ok then
<Bot_Builder> good thing i asked :)
<philipacamaniac> czer323: yeah, hang a sec. I remember a forum thread that mentioned it.
<q_a_z_steve> I'm not able to look at it at the moment...
<mog> hello
<kazil> argh...
<mog> I'm having some trouble installing ubuntu
<Cntryboy> does anyone know how to install this pokerstars with wine?
<Cntryboy> ive never used wine b4
<mog> i'm trying to do a clean install, and I let ubuntu pick the partition settings itself. It stops at 15% and says cannot create file system though.
<kaizoku> mog, where do you live?
<mog> US
<kaizoku> sorry, but there's someone I know named mog, and it just seems like an odd name
<mog> heh
<philipacamaniac> czer323: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131253
<philipacamaniac> doh!
<kaizoku> is mog your initials?
<DaSkreech> Can I get Linux to boot from my hard  drive on another computer?
<mog> nope
<kaizoku> ok, nvm
<Cntryboy> no one knows?
<garryF> Hmmm, might use something to mke sure that hard drive isn't dying Mog.
<philipacamaniac> czer323: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131253
<kaizoku> The install CD keeps hanging up while it's trying to Mount the root file system, and I don't know what to do....
<Bot_Builder> hmm, I'm curious about vista as well (blasphemy, I know), but i'd really rather not screw up my ubuntu install...
<Cntryboy> I'm awefully tired :(
<philipacamaniac> czer323: number 8
<eps> Cntryboy, install wine, double click the exe
<czer323> philipiamaniac> i just did it two times whiel trying to type a message to you.  they can't keep this.
<Cntryboy> does anyone know how to use wine to install window apps?
<mog> i can try it on a different computer tomorrow to check if its localized to this comp
<kaizoku> The install CD keeps hanging up while it's trying to Mount the root file system on the 64 bit install CD, and I don't know what to do....
<q_a_z_steve> !networkinstall > DaSkreech
<ubotu> I know nothing about networkinstall
<Cntryboy> I did install wine
<philipacamaniac> OMGWTFBBW HAHAHA
<philipacamaniac> j/k
<Cntryboy> and tried to double click the .exe
<Cntryboy> didn't work
<philipacamaniac> see the forum post
<Yonda> lightstar, It's not in my home folder. I've enabled show hidden files, but its still not there..i've run a search, but i cant find it...but apt-get confirms its installed
<czer323> philipacamaniac> if i can't make this go away, i'm going to fucking kill myself.  dont' they understand!
<eps> Cntryboy, then run the exe from a terminal and find out why it is crashing
<philipacamaniac> add this to your session: xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.us
<Cntryboy> im going to try wine pokerstarsinstall.exe in terminal see if that works
<Cntryboy> brb
<philipacamaniac> czer323: assuming your in US
<garryF> Wine onlyd did one thing for me, It gave me lots of practice in whining and moaning.
<swim> is there something wrong with xmms-xmmplayer? it doesnt seem to be working at all
<DaSkreech> q_a_z_steve: I don't need a network install I just want to boot up the computer
<eps> garryF, really? it gave me lots of practic stumbling
<garryF> eps hehe
<robert_> hm, anyone here ever used courier-imap? (dapper)
<philipacamaniac> I need help applying a patch from gnome bugzilla into gnome-screensaver. Anyone ever recompiled gnome-screensaver?
<lightstar> Yonda, you need to create the file .x11vncrc
<Cntryboy> okay that command works
<q_a_z_steve> DaSkreech: do what I did, make the drive your master and then bootpart.
<Cntryboy> eps should I install it c:\Program Files\PokerStars
<eps> philipacamaniac, follow the gnome manual
<eps> RTFM
<Cntryboy> or choose some where else since linux dont have that dir
<eps> Cntryboy, nfi, do what you wantr
<Diem> So anyone have any idea's why my internet might be going so slow with ubuntu?
<Yonda> lightstar, and then put it in the home folder?
<alth> Hey guys. Trying to get Quake2 to run, keeps giving me errors...
<garryF> Wine does emulate one aspect of windows pretty well. The confusing error messages and bugs.
<alth> No joysticks found - recursive shutdown -Error: Couldn't load pics/colormap.pcx
<robert_> heh
<eps> Cntryboy, wine builds an evironment similar to windows...that c:\program files\bleh does exist
<philipacamaniac> eps: hmm, I asked the gnome guys and they said "oh you should talk to the Ubuntu guys for their specific architecture, etc."
<Cntryboy> so should I install it c:\Program Files\PokerStars ?
<lightstar> lightstar, yeap.. touch ~/.x11vncrc
<Cntryboy> or pick like home dir pokerstars
<eps> philipacamaniac, you really need to ask on the ubuntu mailing list/gnome ubuntu mailing list as they will be able to tell you with a lot more detail (this is user suipport, not dev support mostly)
<eps> Cntryboy, YES
<philipacamaniac> eps: good point
<YoussefAssad> morning folks
<czer323> philipacamaniac> Alright, let's try it.....
<mog> any other helps with the unable to install?
<czer323> sadlfkjasdfdsfljksadflsad  Woo hoo!
<czer323> no death.
<mog> "cannot create file system"
<eps> Cntryboy, don't be a god damn windows user...I'm not going to baby you through every step...show some sense
<philipacamaniac> czer323: did you put it in your session, or just enter it on the terminal?
<Diem> Does anyone have any idea on why the net runs so slow on Ubuntu? It works just perfect on windows
<eps> Diem, define 'net' 'slow' and give an example
<Diem> Ok
<czer323> philipacamaniac> i've got a session setup to load a custom keymap at startup, so i saved it to that location and swapped ctrl and alt.  I prefer the mac layout.
<thechris> anyone know how to allow users to start a second X11 session.  the command `startx -- :1 ` says users can't start X11 sessions
<robert_> nobody's used courier-imap on dapper?
<Cntryboy> eps, wtf is your deal, i'm trying to figure out where I should install this.. I've never used wine before. Cut me some slack
<Diem> For example, I open firefox and type in google.com, it searches for the site for a minute or so and then it finally loads up
<philipacamaniac> czer323: perfect!
<Cntryboy> if you don't wanna help keep quiet
<q_a_z_steve> thoreauputic: sorry to single you out but what else should I do with my / ? Do I want to set up more or less log. part's to get this working?
<YoussefAssad> my system isn't starting crond on bootup; there's no entry for it in rcconf. Does anyone know of a decent services configuration tool?
<philipacamaniac> czer323: I don't regularly run Xgl just cuz it has too many quirks
<eps> Cntryboy, RTFM and take some risks, it will either break or it will work - if it breaks then ask for help, if it doesn't you haven't wasted any ones time
<eps> Diem, does it only effect web browsing? like are your normal file downloads and IRC normal speed?
<Cntryboy> eps leave me alone please
<czer323> philipacamaniac> So far, I really love it.  I've only used it a few days, but right off the bat, I disabled that Wobbyly crap.  LOL, like i want my windows to wobble all the time.
<thoreauputic> q_a_z_steve: my extra-sensory perception isn't working today ;) What I was suggesting was that if you defined the partition incorrectly the installer might not find it
<garryF> thechris: See the four boxes in the lower right hand corner. the empty boxes are your other virtual X terminals that you can switch to and from
<Cntryboy> your help is not valid to me
<eps> Cntryboy, you asked for help, I will only keep answering you if you ask questions
<Ackeubu_> Hey I create documents in ooffice. and save them in .doc format. when i email them to my teacher he says he cant open them. Is there a solution that allows me to use ubuntu when editing files and using them on a windows or mac machine after?
<Diem> eps, It effects me connecting to any type of internet service, such as irc and gaim etc, but once it actually connects to the server it runs fine
<philipacamaniac> czer323: you'll be disappointed I'm sure to find out it breaks DOSBox, some other SDL games, and tsclient
<q_a_z_steve> thoreauputic: What should my set up look like?
<YoussefAssad> Ackeubu_: ask your teacher what the problem was, find out what version of office, track the issue down. I've used oowriter for years, no major problems like that
<thechris> garryF: i'm looking for something else.  i need a custom configuration for setting up an efficient development environment.  these settings are not the same as the settings used for other tings
<robert_> blah, wth
<q_a_z_steve> EXT3, mount point, label, size all the suggested defaults would be helpful.
<Cntryboy> I don't want you to answer if you are being rude.
<philipacamaniac> Ackeubu_: if you are indeed saving them in the Microsoft Word 2000/XP format, they should work perfect on other Microsoft Office softwares
<garryF> thechris:  Oops, I noticed you said other users. Might check their user properties under priveleges and make sure they are authorized to use X
<thoreauputic> q_a_z_steve: I have no idea - you've told us nothing useful about how your partitions are set as far as I can recall
<Cntryboy> your
<eps> Diem, righto, first off the way linux deals with web browsing will always mean it is that fraction of a second slowly...though that shouldn't really be noticable.  in the case of IRC if it takes say 40 seconds to get onto a server it is probably your ident not working correctly
<Cntryboy> blah im tired
<philipacamaniac> Cntryboy: meh just leave it be
<Cntryboy> -your that was meant for someone else
<robert_> eps: you ever used courier-imap with dapper/
<q_a_z_steve> first is /boot 5GB, then / 25G , /home 35G, swap 2G , /windows (Fat32 if this is my problem I'm going to kill myself) 53G =120. I've also tried EXT3 / as 80 GB and the rest /windows
<YoussefAssad> any recommendations for a good rc configuration edotir? Not rcconf
<czer323> philipacamaniac> not so much.  I haven't progress that far in my LInux levels.  I'd still rank  myself a newb.  A newb with a better learning curve than others, but that's jsut experience with computers.
<eps> robert_, no sorry, only debian sid
<thechris> garryF: hmm. i'm in kubuntu, not sure where i'd find that
<robert_> ah
<robert_> argh
<thoreauputic> q_a_z_steve: please stop singling me out - I'm doing stuff in other channels and places, and it's really annoying
<YoussefAssad> not ksysv either, sucky interface
<robert_> eps: I can't find my courier-imap configuration files
<Diem> eps, well a fraction of a second slower i can understand, however like i said it takes a minute or so to connect to a very basic page such as google.
<eps> czer323, if you are using a terminal you are ahead of many newbs :P
<kazil> gstreamer0.8-mad (0.8.11-0ubuntu5) [universe]  <<is this waht i need for mp3?
<philipacamaniac> czer323: okay, but when you discover DOSBox and other SDL games, I'm almost certain you will be disappointed that you can't use them together with Xgl
<q_a_z_steve> thoreauputic did you see my part list?
<garryF> thechris Somewhere under system tools, should be a user/group manager might find help there.
<eps> Diem, owch, give me a moment to think of what that might be and check out a forum or two, I assume you are on 6.06?
<Cntryboy> esp you wanna help well I installed it where default was just like windows.. I got this
<Cntryboy> cd@cd-desktop:~/Desktop$ wine PokerStarsInstall.exe
<Cntryboy> err:menubuilder:extract_icon32 LoadLibraryExW (L"c:\\Program Files\\PokerStars\\Uninstall.EXE") failed, error 126
<Cntryboy> err:menubuilder:InvokeShellLinker failed to fork and exec wineshelllink
<Diem> eps, Correct, i have not had this trouble with suse or knoppix in the past and i am fairly new at ubuntu,thanks a great much
<thoreauputic> q_a_z_steve: you are now on /ignore, sorry ( you were told several times)
<Cntryboy> diem are you on dialup?
<philipacamaniac> Cntryboy: sorry to come in on the tail of the conversation, but did you check the WineHQ AppDB for compatibility?
<czer323> eps> I'm at home with a terminal though.  I was raised on DOS 2.6. lol.
<q_a_z_steve> wait, I tried not to have that tag you. anyway, did you see my list?
<YoussefAssad> PokerStars.exe? Why don't you just cut to the chase and try to run BonziBuddy.exe?
<Cntryboy> yes it said it works philipacamaniac
<philipacamaniac> czer323: Then you will love DOSBox! (I sound like an infomercial)
<robert_> YoussefAssad: haha
<SpeedyIndy> i can not download the samba package file from the default server.  what can i do to resolve this problem?
<YoussefAssad> BonziBuddy + ubuntu == linux finally ready for the desktop
<philipacamaniac> Cntryboy: which wine version do you have, the ubuntu default or another?
<kazil> gstreamer0.8-mad (0.8.11-0ubuntu5) [universe]  << is this what i need for mp3?
<zcat[1] > does bonzibuddy run under wine?
<eps> Cntryboy, righto, try running how ever much of the game was installed so eg cd cd .wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Poker Whatever/pokers.exe  and see if it works (note it is case sensative)
<robert_> has anyone here ever used courier-imap? (dapper)
<eps> zcat[1] , I think so...why would you want to use it
<thechris> zcat[1] : no.  no linux user would install it.
<Cntryboy> i added repos and did apt-get install wine
<YoussefAssad> zcat[1] : if Lookout and Exploder work, then I can imagine it might
<eps> czer323, terminals rock :)
<zcat[1] > I can't get MSIE to work :(
<zcat[1] > tried and tried..
<eps> zcat[1] , what are you using to install it?
<zcat[1] > The full installer Igot off a CD, one I downloaded, and the stub installer winetools uses.. nothing works.
<eps> if you are using wine tools kill it, kill wine... and start fresh with either sidenet or wine doors (google either) ...but wine tools breaks the default wine so you have to kill it all inc wine configs
<q_a_z_steve> eps: what can I tell you that will help me get my install complete? I'm trying to install Breezy.
<Lynoure> Cntryboy: but, if you already own a windows lisence and want to have it easy, you could run windows under wmware. Especially worth it if you plan to use it a lot/with lots of programs. (Yep, I know, a bit heretic of me)
<czer323> eps> agreed.  i was looking for a quake like terminal.  Press a button and a console comes down.  I found one, but i haven't spent enough time setting it up.   lol, that's going to be awesome.
<eps> q_a_z_steve, why did another user put you on ignore?
<SpeedyIndy> how do i change the settings from the us.archive server to the one recommended on the motd?
<eps> lol
<YoussefAssad> I don't think I've ever seen an app half as buggy as ksysv
<Cntryboy> eps I'm in that directory to start it do I type ./pokerstars.exe
<ashzilla> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<q_a_z_steve> look, no one answered anything about this until I tabbed you two.
<Cntryboy> lynoure is wmware better than wine?
<philipacamaniac> Cntryboy: no type wine pokerstars.exe
<eps> Cntryboy, try, or wine pokerstars.exe
<thoreauputic> SpeedyIndy: replace us. with se. in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<eps> Diem, mmm haven't come up with anything sorry...though it shouldn't be happening so it might be a bug with your install? also are you upto date with your ubuntu updates?
<Cntryboy> okay thx brb
<Cntryboy> cd@cd-desktop:~/Desktop$ wine pokerstars.exe
<Cntryboy> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\pokerstars.exe": Module not found
<Cntryboy> but the directory is there along with pokerstars.exe
<eps> philipacamaniac, wine can see and run exe's these days, shocked me when I went eve.exe one day and forgot cedega infront and it worked anyway :P
<eps> Cntryboy, you will have to go to #winehq for that one
<SpeedyIndy> thoreauputic: ty
<eps> wtf...
<eps> pokerstars installs an exe in system32?
<Lynoure> Cntryboy: I cannot say which is better. It depends on what you want.
<eps> erm, you probably shouldn't be running some thing like that
<Cntryboy> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=2899
<Cntryboy> thats where im at now
<philipacamaniac> Cntryboy: you need to "cd .wine/drive_c/Programme/PokerStars"
<Diem> eps, no i am not, i havnt taken the chance to try and update it yet since i have just reinstalled 6.06, ill try that though, hopefully either the reinstallation or the updates will fix it,if i still have troubles ill be back, thanks mate.
<eps> oh that's the problem, philipacamaniac haha told him to do that ages ago :|
<philipacamaniac> eps, no he wasn't in the correct directory, and so wine automatically assumes system32
<Cntryboy> okay so I have to be in that dir then ok let me try brb
<philipacamaniac> lol
<eps> Diem, sorry I couldn't help you more
<eps> yes Cntryboy
<eps> newb
<q_a_z_steve> eps Does putting your name in the front of THIS message single you out and message your server page?
<philipacamaniac> play nicely, no
<philipacamaniac> now
<eps> this is why linux shouldn't be overly user friendly...you get those windows users that just _shouldn't_ be using linux
<eps> q_a_z_steve, no, but it highlights it so I can see it
<Cntryboy> eps you gotta start some where
<Cntryboy> now for another newb question how can I tell terminal to list hidden files?
<q_a_z_steve> so then what's the problem, why is no one answering me?
<philipacamaniac> the real problem is lack of binary compatibility with windows apps
<Cntryboy> so I can pick .wine
<eps> Cntryboy, true, just ignore me ... I have to work with idiots all day long and it is some times hard to work out who is just an idiot and who's a newb who just needs help :P
<eps> ls -la  Cntryboy
<Yonda> lightstar, I created those files and it now works locally...well at least there arent any errors in terminal, but when i try and log in via SSH I receive the error "22/06/2006 15:48:50 *** XOpenDisplay failed. No -display or DISPLAY.
<Yonda> "
<eps> that will list 'hidden' or all files and folders
<Cntryboy> I know I can cd .wine
<q_a_z_steve> eps: I don't mind that, if ppl do it to me I don't /ignore.
<eps> indeed
<philipacamaniac> Cntryboy: just type everything in the quotes: "cd .wine/drive_c/Programme/PokerStars"
<Cntryboy> but I wanna know the command to list hidden files as well with in terminal
<eps> ls -la Cntryboy
<thechris> Cntryboy: ls -a
<eps> that will list 'hidden' or all files and folders
<Cntryboy> okay thx eps
<eps> mmm, whats the l do again, I've been using it so long I don't remember
<q_a_z_steve> eps> first is /boot 5GB, then / 25G , /home 35G, swap 2G , /windows (Fat32 if this is my problem I'm going to kill myself) 53G =120. I've also tried EXT3 / as 80 GB and the rest /windows
<eps> long listing format, cool
<lightstar> Yonda, did you do the tunnelling correctly? how are you trying to connect from remote?
<Cntryboy> thx
<eps> q_a_z_steve, why the hell do you have a 5gig boot partition? that itself will break things iirc
<philipacamaniac> hmm, I've decided I'm too tired to recompile gnome-screensaver tonight
<philipacamaniac> stupid bugs
<eps> q_a_z_steve, so what is the problem?
<bsamson> hey i changed my resolution and now the clock on the gnome bar at the top is in the middle instead of on the right side.  pretty insignificant problem but I cant figure out how to move items on that thing.  anybody know?
<Cntryboy> a;lsdkjf same error
<q_a_z_steve> 400MB needed for the CD files to install...
<Cntryboy> cd@cd-desktop:~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files$ wine pokerstars
<Cntryboy> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\pokerstars.exe": Module not found
<q_a_z_steve> how big should it be?
<philipacamaniac> Cntryboy: one more directory down
<Yonda> ssh YOURID@SERVER.NAME -L5900:localhost:5900 x11vnc -auth `cat ~/.Xauth`
<philipacamaniac> Cntryboy: you forgot to "cd PokerStars" or whatever the directory is
<lightstar> Yonda,  ssh YOURID@SERVER.NAME -L5900:localhost:5900 is correct
<lightstar> Yonda, them your remote machine needs its own vnc client to connect..in tat remote machine, in server enter localhost
<Cntryboy> got it
<Cntryboy> thanks gang
<Cntryboy> :)
<q_a_z_steve> eps I don't have the exact error, but it says it needs 400 more to complete the CD files install.
<philipacamaniac> so it works?
<eps> q_a_z_steve, also... you want your boot to be about say 25-30 meg max, your swap to be around double your ram so 512 would be 1024 though don't go over a gig for your swap, keep your root between 5 and say 15 gig and put the rest into your home dir
<q_a_z_steve> eps: I checked the cd integ last night and everything's fine.
<Cntryboy> odd though within wine.cfg I let it auto find oss midi drivers and hit apply but within terminal it still says fixme:midi:OSS_MidiInit Synthesizer support MIDI in. Not supported yet (please report)
<q_a_z_steve> wait, boot only 30MB?
<eps> q_a_z_steve, I'm thinking for a start get rid of your /boot partition and just let / handel it...so say ahve a 10 gig / and the rest to /home
<eps> q_a_z_steve, yeah man
<SpeedyIndy> how can i change the samba settings after the initial set up is configured?
<philipacamaniac> Cntryboy: I get that every time, OSS midi isn't fully implemented yet
<eps> the /boot dir normally has around 7 to 20 meg tops in it
<q_a_z_steve> so all in all / , /home and maybe 35G /windows?
<pc22> anyone pls advise good ftp server
<eps> SpeedyIndy, either via the gui in gnome or in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Cntryboy> so does that mean I won't have sound?
<eps> q_a_z_steve, yeah
<philipacamaniac> Cntryboy: does Cntryboy use midi?
<Yonda> lightstar, Ah! So I need a vnc client for the remote machine, like tightVNC or some such?
<philipacamaniac> emmmmmm
<Cntryboy> lol
<Cntryboy> it has sound
<lightstar> Yonda, yeap..correct
<philipacamaniac> Cntryboy: does PokerStar use midi?
<Cntryboy> guess not
<lightstar> Yonda, tightvnc works just fine:)
<Pillzy> Does the Disk util under administration work in 6.06
<philipacamaniac> cool
<Cntryboy> its working though :D
<Cntryboy> gotta have my poker
<eps> Cntryboy, yay :)
<eFoX> anyone in here use SPICE ?
<Cntryboy> :D
<Cntryboy> thx again
<q_a_z_steve> '/boot 30MB , swap 768MB , /windows 35G, / 15G , /home max?
<Pillzy> I need to partition and Format a USB HD
<Pillzy> any tips
<lightstar> pc22, try sftp...secure verion of ftp, comes with openssh-server
<q_a_z_steve> did I miss anything?
<eps> q_a_z_steve, why are you having a boot partition at all?
<eps> q_a_z_steve, if you were stuffing around with stuff it mgiht be handy but end users don't really need it
<q_a_z_steve> eh, my bro says I should, he's been doing this 2 years longer than I.
<harry_> does ubuntu support ascii characters???
<eps> Pillzy, google for a guide or use the gui disk manager
<eps> harry_, yes
<pc22> what abt pure-ftpd
<eps> q_a_z_steve, thats cool then...it is handy if things go pear shaped with the kernel
<Pillzy> ok, I am just using Fdisk now
<krazykit> Pillzy: gparted works well
<Pillzy> The Disk app loads but I can change any options
<eps> q_a_z_steve, well try and anyway
<lightstar> pc22, i dun use normal ftp so i'm not too sure. are you trying to create an anonymous ftp for other ppl?
<harry_> eps: do you know the other N style. for example to spell out Nina ( Ninya )??? n-nye??
<q_a_z_steve> eps, I'm not up on iirc, =what?
<harry_> eps: the with ~ on the top of N or n?
<philipacamaniac> Cntryboy: you can create a menu entry to launch it with this command: "wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Programme/PokerStasr/pokerstars.exe"
<Yonda> lightstar, it works! thanks for the help
<lightstar> Yonda, np
<eps> harry_, use the charater map included with ubuntu... applications -> accessories -> character map
<s0nix> hi
<eps> hey s0nix
<harry_> eps: how wud you use it on open office.word processor
<q_a_z_steve> eps: us there anything I want in any particular order?
<kazil> [dsc]  [gst-plugins0.8_0.8.11.orig.tar.gz]  [gst-plugins0.8_0.8.11-0ubuntu5.diff.gz] 
<kazil> View the Debian changelog
<kazil> which one of these 3 to dl? for mp3 codecs ubuntu 5.1
<Cntryboy> blah just lost 50K on 3 of a kind who would know he had full house
<s0nix> I have installed gparted. and trying to resize my sda1 partition (mounted on /) with the unallocated space. but gparted still have the resize menu disabled, any idea?
<eps> harry_, down in the bottom left hand corner of char map application it gives you the keycode to do it yourself or you can copy the char using the copy button in the app and then just paste it into open office
<Cntryboy> oh well
<Cntryboy> later all im going to sleep
<q_a_z_steve> eps: *is
<kazil> [dsc]  [gst-plugins0.8_0.8.11.orig.tar.gz]  [gst-plugins0.8_0.8.11-0ubuntu5.diff.gz]  <<which to dl?
<eps> s0nix, do you have write access to the device?
<adj> i need help with ruby. will someone explain why breezy shows 1.8.2 as being installed with dpkg, but ruby -v returns 1.8.3
<eps> kazil, the tar.gz
<s0nix> sure gparted is running under root
<Hoxzer_> Gparted is gd
<kazil> eps thx
<eps> kazil, though you should be using the ubuntu package instead of compiling your own...it's easier
<adj> 1.8.3 is not useful with lighttp and id rather not reinstall all ruby binaries from source
<kazil> i`ve got no internet connection with ubuntu
<eps> q_a_z_steve, what are you trying to install with? the ubuntu installer on the live cd or the -alternative cd?
<q_a_z_steve> Breezy install CD.
<eps> kazil, righto ... you know you can download the .deb file and the dependancies on another computer and install them locally on the ubuntu box
<q_a_z_steve> not really live...
<eps> q_a_z_steve, is that the gui installer or the text based one?
<s0nix> Hoxzer_: im sure it is good... but... :P
<q_a_z_steve> I was under the impression that the only live was on DVD.
<eps> q_a_z_steve, nope
<redblades> Hey hey all.
<kazil> eps, that is exactly what i`m trying to do
<q_a_z_steve> anyway it's blue and I have to tab around, so text?
<kazil> just i don`t see any ".deb" file
<eps> kazil, okies
<kazil> just that 3 what i pasted before
<KenSentMe> eps: about the ascii, in the down left corner i see U+00F1 LATIN SMALL LETTER N WITH TILDE, how can i use that in openoffice?
<eps> kazil, get the deb files from the ubuntu repos ... erm see ... archive.ubuntu.com in pool or some thing, should be heaps of them, find the ones you need
<william_> is there a FLASH MX equivilant for ubuntu?
<eps> KenSentMe, then that probably isn't a ascii char...but you can still copy it using the copy button and then just paste into open office
<SpeedyIndy> how can you use Samba to share files on NTFS drives over a network?
<eps> william_, not that I'm aware of...or not as proffesional as that...google
<s0nix> william_:  do u tryed to run flashmx under wine ?
<william_> naw
<william_> I want something free that I can animate with
<kazil>  libgstreamer-perl_0.07-2_i386.deb << i`ve found this
<s0nix> kk
<KenSentMe> eps: same goes for letter d , U+0064
<eps> kazil, note that will probably need a lot of dependancies...check first to see what else you will need to get
<william_> Any animation software or video editing would be cool
<Hoxzer_> how do I include sshfs filesystem in the fstab if it requires pw?
<william_> is wine free?
<Hoxzer_> wine is free.
<s0nix> yes
<kazil> ok
<william_> And I can run my windows apps with it?
<KenSentMe> eps: ah, i see how it works, you can use U+00F1
<spikeb_> some of them
<william_> cool thanks!
<william_> l8r
<KenSentMe> william_: try installing blender
<william_> blender?
<william_> whats the command line?
<kazil> [gst-plugins0.8_0.8.11.orig.tar.gz]  << i`ve dl-ed this, lets what happens :)
<kazil> +see
<william_> sudo apt-get blander ?
<spikeb_> william_: wine's a neat thing, but don't forget to also search for linux replacements for your windows apps, you might find some neat stuff
<q_a_z_steve> eps: How do I tell gui vs text, it's got color but it's not brown like the rest of ubuntu.
<lightstar> Hoxzer_, why not create a password-less key and use that?
<KenSentMe> william_: sorry, that's a 3d modelling program
<william_> Yeah I know, I ditch windows to do so
<SpeedyIndy> blender is still pretty cool
<william_> I will try it :D
<william_> Take care guys!
<SpeedyIndy> peace
<KenSentMe> william_: sudo apt-get install blender
<SpeedyIndy> hah bit late
<prwlr> hello
<KenSentMe> yep
<prwlr> hello
<SpeedyIndy> can someone help me set up network share folders on NTFS drives??
<prwlr> where's the trash can?
<SpeedyIndy> bot. right
<czer323> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<czer323>  ;)
<czer323> I ahven't had time to try it myself, so ic ant' be of much help yet.
<klystron2> hello all,  would someone happen to know why my computer reboots when it get's to the initrd.img, it's a non stop cycle.  This is after installing Dapper
<SpeedyIndy> oh man, thanks czer323
<KenSentMe> prwlr: in your home folder under /.Trash and in Gnome in the lower right corner
<q_a_z_steve> william_ do you mean http://www.nvu.com/
<prwlr> KenSentMe: i dont have the icon for the trash can on gnome. can i make a symlink of .Trash and configure that to empty on right click?
<redblades> I am working with a WinXP box that uses thunderbird, I was wondering :how do I export all mail/addressbook/settings?
<q_a_z_steve> eps: How do I tell gui vs text, it's got color but it's not brown like the rest of ubuntu.
<klystron2> a friend thought that my VIA prossesor might be a problem with DAPPER
<redblades> I will of course be migrating the box to ubuntu, with thunderbird
<SpeedyIndy> why cant linux write to NTFS?
<q_a_z_steve> it can!
<gharz> guys, is it safe to delete all files and directory under /tmp folder?
<SpeedyIndy> last i heard, that was experimental
<KenSentMe> prwlr: what do you mean you don't have the icon? It's not on the desktop but in your status bar? Have you deleted it or something?
<spikeb_> SpeedyIndy: apparently implementing safe writing to NTFS has been VERY difficult
<B1zz> maybe Xubuntu?
<q_a_z_steve> http://www.linux-ntfs.org/
<czer323> Speedy> MS hasn't really released the details about how NTFS works, so... Linux software writers have been stumbling how to make it work for a while now.
<SpeedyIndy> q_a_z_steve: hah, been there but their packages are rpms, and i cant seem to get them converted
<redblades> gharz, yes, but not right away
<KenSentMe> prwlr: you can also right click on the menu bar on the top of your screen and choose to add, then choose the trash can
<czer323> I wonder...
<StAfZe6> Hello
<czer323> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<prwlr> KenSentMe: i must've done something foolish yes :) it's not here, anyway im shifting to fluxbox, but i would like to know if this "recyle bin" wannabe is only in gnome and not in other wms
<gharz> redblades, what do u mean "but not right away"?
<StAfZe6> out of interest
<redblades> log into single user mode, then do  rm /tmp/*
<redblades> Reboot
<gharz> redblades, ahhh... ok.
<chron> where can i get a sources list
<KenSentMe> prwlr: as i said, you can add it by right clicking on the menu bar
<redblades> I've found that otherwise things can get a bit... sticky
<chron> i want to either edit /etc/apt/sourceslist
<chron> sources.list
<KenSentMe> !tell chron about sources
<chron> what
<KenSentMe> chron: you've got a message from ubotu
<timboteam> czer323: I Installed ubuntu onto my laptop and was going to get network manager going again but it gives me an error that wont let it be installed
<chron> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<SpeedyIndy> well i best be going to sleep... I must say thank you though, I have fooled around with Ubuntu 6.06 for the whole day today, and I am QUITE impressed!
<gharz> redblades, why is it that i can't access my ntfs partition using File Browser but i can access it using command line (Terminal)? any idea?
<prwlr> KenSentMe: ok dude thanks
<KenSentMe> prwlr: no problem
<redblades> Hmm... I'm not sure... wait, from the command line, are you using "sudo"
<redblades> ?
<czer323> timboteam> is this the same computer as before?
<gharz> redblades, even if i don't  sudo
<chron> can someone tell me where i can just get a list of urls
<gharz> i can browse using terminal...
<chron> to edit on my sources.list
<timboteam> yeah, but before I was running on the live cd, and then I installed the os onto the computer
<gharz> this happened when my system upgraded the kernel.
<redblades> gharz, I was wondering if maybe it was a permissions issue...
<KenSentMe> !sources
<timboteam> It says it failed to fetch all of the programs I try to add
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto and !easysource
<czer323> timboteam> using the same instructions?
<redblades> gharz, to be honest I have only ever shared with an ntfs partition once, now I'm a linux purist. :-)
<timboteam> Yeah
<timboteam> Something has changed since I installed it, and now I cant add applications
<redblades> Perhaps someone else might know more
<KenSentMe> chron: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<gharz> redblades, :)
<gharz> thanks
<KenSentMe> chron: here are some
<czer323> timboteam> is that laptop online right now then?  Do you know how to use the terminal?
<redblades> gharz, no problem
<timboteam> It is on, I don't know what the terminal is
<timboteam> its right next to me
<redblades> gharz, also, if you wish to share file between, you can creat a small fat32 partition, and place things on it, to be shared.
<kazil>  gstreamer0.8-tools_0.8.12-1ubuntu1_i386.deb dl-ed. next?
<redblades> I don't recall how, but ti can be done
<gharz> redblades, nice idea.
<KenSentMe> timboteam: go to Applications>Accessoires>Terminal or something (i only know the words in dutch)
<gharz> thanks.
<redblades> : )
<Hekta> you can create your own sources list here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<redblades> timboteam, what did you use before Linux?
<timboteam> Windows
<timboteam> xp home
<redblades> Hmm...
<timboteam> would I be able to get the files off of the cd or something?
<redblades> So, you probably didn't use a comannd line much?
<redblades> timboteam, what CD?
<timboteam> Not much,  but I have used cmd before
<timboteam> Ubuntu live
<redblades> cmd is like a very watered down verion of the linux terminal/Konsole
<timboteam> I see.
<gharz> redblades, what i did now is create a link on my desktop. now i can open my ntfs without going through the hassle of the File Browser.
<redblades> so, you're heading in a similar direction but you have a lot more pwer
<timboteam> Ok well what should I do
<redblades> gharz, Good work!
<timboteam> Cause without these programs I can't really do much with my computer
<timboteam> like without network manager I won't be able to use the internet :/
<killaz> morning, I need some good pdf viewer.. one where I can click on the link in the pdf and it jumps to the corect page..
<czer323> timboteam> try to do these commands
<timboteam> Fire away.
<redblades> Well... it seems odd that network manager would go missing, but have you checked in synaptic to see if you can just reinstall it?
<czer323> timboteam> apt-get update
<timboteam> Wait where do I type that in
<timboteam> I haven't gotten to the terminal yet
<redblades> HAHAHA
<czer323> redblades> he was running the livecd first, and it was working there.  now he's installed it.  I think that's the history here.
<timboteam> That is indeed the history.
<redblades> timboteam, I'm luaghing not at you, but becasue that was what I said two years ago when I started with Linux
<czer323> timboteam> Try to click on applications> accessories> terminal
<timboteam> Heh, allright.
<timboteam> And I'm at terminal
<redblades> Cool
<timboteam> So you want me to type apt-get update
<czer323> timboteam> apt-get update
<timboteam> even though I don't have internet?
<redblades> Huh?
<czer323> well, you've gotta have it connected wtih ethernet, right?
<timboteam> No
<redblades> czer323, that's going to make it difficult
<timboteam> Wireless
<czer323> That's how you got it working last time didn't you?
<timboteam> Last time I just went to applications > add/remove, put on network manager and entered my wep key
<czer323> and then I thought you installed networkmanager
<redblades> timbotean, I just realised what you meant.
<czer323> timboteam> but weren't you online at that time with ethernet?
<timboteam> But now when I try to install network manager i get an error
<timboteam> No I was online on this computer, a PC
<timboteam> We are working on my laptop
<redblades> You can't get online, and you can't get the packages ytou need to go online without being... online
<czer323> ahh, well, drats.
<timboteam> Right
<timboteam> Solution?
<redblades> timboteam, can you not use this connection?
<czer323> what's the message then.  is it long?
<redblades> couldn't you just use this one until you get setup
<redblades> ?
<timboteam> What do you mean
<timboteam> Use this computer?
<redblades> Well, if you are using a ethernet, then just use the cable in the other computer and get online?
<timboteam> I could try that
<redblades> It might just work, and then you could get everything running from there
<timboteam> But I'm going to have to disconnect from this irc :(
<redblades> That's okay
<redblades> I'll hang around
<timboteam> Ok
<czer323> word, but once you get it online with the laptop, you can reconnect to our irc ;)
<timboteam> Maybe
<timboteam> We'll see what happens
<czer323> And the instructions should be pretty much the same.
<timboteam> See you soon hopefully
<redblades> Wait!
<timboteam> What
<robert_> what's the equivalent of Cyrus-sasl in Ubuntu?
<redblades> Do you have an irc client on the other box?
<Minty> morning
<redblades> if not, Gaim or Xchat are your best bets
<timboteam> Ok
<hikikomori> hi
<redblades> Hi
<timboteam> So I can go?
<redblades> sur
<redblades> e
<timboteam> K be back soon hopefully
<redblades> cool
<hikikomori> can anyone please tell me if there is any software like soundforge for ubuntu?
<redblades> soundforge?
<hikikomori> ?
<Minty> anyone know a isql program that works under gnome rather that thru terminal ?
<redblades> I'm sorry. what does it do?
<hikikomori> yes , im looking for a sound editor for ubuntu
<czer323> It's an audio waveform editor I believe.
<_bt> sound recording/manipulation
<hikikomori> yes
<redblades> Oh, that's right
<redblades> I remember, I actually used to use it!
<hikikomori> is there something like this for ubuntu?
<redblades> Hm...
<redblades> Give me a second
<hikikomori> ok thanx
<biberao> hey
<timbooo> OK!
<timbooo> Here's the deal
<timbooo> I am on the PC on the wireless connection
<rredd4> i cannot find flashplugin-nonfree, universe and multiuniverse are enabled.  Where is it?
<timbooo> I plugged the ethernet cable into my laptop (the one i'm trying to successfully get ubuntu working on)
<timbooo> But then I realized, I have no idea how to connect to the internet, even though I have it plugged in now
<czer323> !easyubunut
<ubotu> I know nothing about easyubunut
<biberao> anyone here who works with DHCP server?
<czer323> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<GOwin> i got a question about OOo2 on dapper 64-bit. Does OOo in your installation uses the gnome open/save dialog?
<biberao> timbooo
<biberao> you use wpa or wep or no password?
<timbooo> Wait, nevermind, I am on the internet after all
<timbooo> So now I have to try to get that network stuff on.
<timbooo> 1 Moment
<YoussefAssad> GOwin: 32 bit hee, but no
<czer323> !networkmanager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager
<redblades> hikikomori, MuSE
<timbooo> I have to ask you'alls recommendation
<timbooo> Should I just install everything I can get?
<timbooo> Or are there a lot of useless applications
<redblades> hikikomori, http://sourceforge.net/projects/lmuse
<hikikomori> redblades
<hikikomori> do i need to compile it?
<redblades> ?
<GOwin> thanks youssef. anyone else?
<biberao> dhcp anyone?
<redblades> hikikomori, it might be in the repos
<hikikomori> ok im gonna look for it
<YoussefAssad> GOwin: if you can figure out how to get it to use the gnome dialog, please let me know
<redblades> hikikomori, It is
<redblades> I found it
<hikikomori> redblades
<GOwin> youssef: will probably  post something to that effect in the support forums
<redblades> yeah?
<hikikomori> i cant find it
<hikikomori> in which repositories?
<redblades> apt-cache search muse?
<tom3> hi, anybody up?
<hikikomori> oh! i was looking for lmuse
<redblades> Do you have unverse and multiverse enabled?
<redblades> Oh
<redblades> yeah the site refers to it as that for some reason
<goudkov> is there a way to specify an exclude list for find?
<redblades> tom3?
<redblades> I'm up
<hikikomori> it says muse is an audio sequencer
<hikikomori> not a wave editor
<redblades> Oop
<redblades> Oops
<n30n> whats the command for sending messages to other computers. its like net send in windows
<dsas> goudkov: You could pipe the output to grep -v to filter out results. Don't know of a specific way using find itself though.
<ddrj> hey everyone :) does this point to another computer on a network? root=/dev/rd/0 rw --
<biberao> hello?
<goudkov> dsas: yeah, that's what oi'm doing now.
<redblades> hikikomori, Audacity!
<tom3> I got a problem: I installed Ubuntu on a laptop, works great; on a different machine, 4 installations in a row, same thing: works perfect, on the first reboot only the shell works, nautilus shows no icons, only the menus and you can not select anything. did it for every reinstall. any idea?
<redblades> That was the one I was trying to remeber!
<n30n> whats the command for sending messages to other computers. its like net send in windows
<hikikomori> ok thanx
<timbooo> Redblades, czer323!!
<Hekta> Hey guys I'm trying to receive a file in XChat and it won't work :(
<timbooo> I have an issue now!
<killaz> is there a trick where you can right-click on the inside of a folder and a window with the command "Open terminal  here..." opens..
<czer323> timbooo> yeah?
<dsas> n30n: You can use smbclient -M
<redblades> tom3, I had an issue like that once, but it was because I was using a live cd under Vmware and had set the ram _really_l ow
<dsas> killaz: You need to install nautilus-openterminal I think.
<redblades> timbooo? Oh it's you
<timbooo> Well now that I was able to download stuff, I tried "wireless assistant"
<jasonm> HEllo
<killaz> dsas, ok let me try that
<redblades> Hwy
<redblades> Hey
<timbooo> And it once again is failing to connect
<jasonm> im new to ubunu
<redblades> Okay
<redblades> Need help
<redblades> ?
<timbooo> Yes!
<jasonm> yep
<czer323> Timboo> FOr wireless connections, i seriously suggest trying Networkmanager
<dsas> killaz: It's nautilus-open-terminal actually.
<timbooo> Ok I'm trying that again, but it like didnt install for some reason
<redblades> jasonm, with what?
<n30n> dsas: so if i was to try to send a message to a given computer what would it be? smbclient -M <message?>
<jasonm> i just did a fresh install, right now i have two issues off the bat it seems
<czer323> timbooo> does it have an error message?
<tom3> redblades: actually booting from the CD works fine everytime :) what do you mean by setting the ram really low? (speaking of ram, it works on a 128mb machine, not on the 1.2gb one :))
<jasonm> 1) installing media codecs
<timbooo> No it doesn't
<timbooo> It just doesn't exist
<jasonm> 2) mounting my second hard drive
<dsas> n30n: smbclient -M COMPUTERTOSENDTO message (i think)
<timbooo> It says it installed already but its not in my applications > internet
<DShepherd> when logging into gnome I get a "I could not start your session ..." error http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i141/DShepherd_photos/?action=view&current=Screenshot-Xnest.jpg. I have to type gnome-session to start my session. How can I automate this?
<timbooo> is it somewhere else?
<redblades> tom3, VMware allows you to choose home much ram you use
<dsas> !tell jasonm about restrictedformats
<killaz> dsas, yup .. thnx!
<dsas> !tell jasonm about ntfs
<killaz> that is so much better
<czer323> timbooo>usually its' an applet that runs in the top right.  Might look like two balls spinning around or a signal bar.
<killaz> !tell killaz about ntfs
<czer323> try to type at a terminal line: nm-applet
<redblades> jasonm, I can't see the messages unless you include my name, (I can but they don't stand out) so use a name when you want someone's attention
<Grebo5> Hello
<darx> greetings
<Grebo5> i have a big problem
<Grebo5> :)
<darx> how can i disable unwanted services from running at boot
<timbooo> AAA
<timbooo> I typed it and  I got a LOT OF TEXT
<czer323> timbooo> know how to use pastebin?
<redblades> jasonm, well, yes restrictedFormats is what you need, as for the second hard drive, I had a similar issue, and I have forgotten what I did... : )
<timbooo> No I don't
<redblades> darx
<timbooo> and remember I'm on two computers
<dsas> darx: see system->administration->services
<ttongfly_> hi everyone
<killaz> dsas, guess I have to login.. when I finished installing the package?
<darx> redblades: howdy...
<killaz> re-login*
<darx> dsas: thanks
<Grebo5> http://www.fsf.org/licensing/licenses/gpl-faq.html#TOCSourceAndBinaryOnDifferentSites ; "The GPL says you must offer access to copy the source code "from the same place"; that is, next to the binaries." Could you tell me where the source code is then on that page. Apparently it isn't 'next to the binaries', and if that is so then that *is* a GPL violation.
<n30n> dsad: (IP ADDRESS USED): Not enough '\' characters in service
<Grebo5> http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<redblades> darx, sysv-rc-conf
<redblades> darx, this is also another way to do it
<timbooo> Ok wait I just logged out and back in and it says: "The networkmanager applet could not find some required resources. It cannot continue."
<DShepherd> can anyone help
<redblades> Yep
<czer323> timbooo> So, you didn't get the other computer connected with ethernet?
<darx> redblades: alright...
<redblades> timbooo, apt-get -f install?
<timbooo> I am connected with the ethernet
<prgrmr> how can i remove compiled amule?
<darx> redblades: thanksalot
<timbooo> I'm trying to get network manager to work though
<czer323> timbooo> pastebin is a website you can paste messages to so i can read them on that page.
<czer323> !pastebin
<jasonm> redblades, sorry about that. right,,, so i need to know how to format my second drive which is a ntsf drive, and mount it... secondly i need to know how to obtain and install codecs for playing dvd's, mp3's and all other codecs like ac3 audio and divx/xvid.... any help would be amazing.
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<redblades> darx, sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf
<DShepherd> prgrmr: did u install via apt?
<dsas> n30n: I'm not sure then, it's a long time ago since I used it. maybe you have to specify the computer name in \\COMPNAME syntax for some reason?
<redblades> jasonm, NO!
<timbooo> Ok ill go to that
<redblades> Don't format it!
<timbooo> But wait
<czer323> timboo> so try to copy the error message and paste it onto a page.  give me the link.
<timbooo> But wait
<prgrmr> DShepherd: no
<dsas> jasonm: See help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats for media issues
<DShepherd> prgrmr: sudo make uninstall
<eps> later all
<timbooo> I logged out and back in so I don't have the error message
<biberao> who can help me?
<compengi> hi
<jasonm> redblades, no?
<compengi> how do i install limewire
<redblades> jasonm, everything you need to know can be found at that site
<jasonm> dsas, ok im checking
<czer323> timbooo> oh really?
<darx> redblades: i hope it offers more than what the services admin gui has to offer. i want to disable RAID and Bluetooth
<redblades> jasonm, if you format it, you lose all that is on it!
<timbooo> Yes really
<redblades> darx, it gives you entire control
<czer323> ... no wai
<czer323> lol
<darx> redblades: coolllll..
<timbooo> I just got 92 updates, do you think that would have an affect on it?
<timbooo> Shall I try again?
<czer323> Okay, serious note though, yeah, go ahead and try to update.
<redblades> darx, it's textbased in the terminal
<timbooo> Ok it is installing software
<redblades> but I think it should eb easy enough
<czer323> timbooo> and look for that icon.  mine looks like 5 signal strength bars.
<darx> redblades: does the manual installs with it?
<timbooo> Yeah I had it
<biberao> thx everyone!! ..
<timbooo> When I was on the cd
<timbooo> So I know what I'm looking for, but its not happening now
<redblades> darx? the man page
<redblades> ?
<darx> redblades: yup...
<timbooo> Can we do this in PM?
<timbooo> This really bugs me
<mada> what?
<mada> oh, nvm
<czer323> timbooo> well, after the updates, we'll try to run: nm-applet again, and if this doesnt' work, we'll try to reinstall networkmanager.
<timbooo> Ok.
<czer323> timbooo> yeah, that's fine.  just message me.
<dsas> n30n: Is the other computer running samba? and if so make sure you're using it's netbios name, and the computers are in the same workgroup
<redblades> darx, I'm fairly certain it always does
<timbooo> I don't think I can message you cause I'm unregistered
<darx> redblades: thanks a lot mate.. you are a gem..
<darx> :)
<redblades> Aww... thanks
<timbooo> Yeah PMs are apparently blocked, but whatever, I'll deal.
<DShepherd> when logging into gnome I get a "I could not start your session ..." error http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i141/DShepherd_photos/?action=view&current=Screenshot-Xnest.jpg. I have to type gnome-session to start my session. How can I automate this?
<timbooo> My updates are close to getting finished.
<czer323> timbooo> Shouldn't matter.  I'll right click on your name in my list and select to open dilog.
<redblades> I feel Karmically well. I hope I'm propagating good Karma :)
<DShepherd> anyone..someone?
<n30n> dsas: they are just using novice windows. He sent me a message. and i've seen him send messages to windows before.
<redblades> DShepherd, yes?
<czer323> timbooo> you'll probably have to reboot.
<czer323> btw, i messaged you.  check your messages.
<DShepherd> redblades: can you assit?
<DShepherd> assist*
<redblades> pehaps
<Yonda> I've been using tightVNC, but then added a password for security by using the /usr/bin/vncpasswd , but now i get connection refused with no chance of putting in a password
<redblades> perhaps
<DShepherd> redblades: ok.. well my prob.. is above
<S0me1> .
<dsas> n30n: Ok, if they are windows machines they will have samba running. Maybe it's worth checking the workgroups are the same. (Somewhere in /etc/samba/smb.conf i guess)
<timbooo> Czer323: I did not get any messages.
<redblades> DShepherd, what is the issue?
<DShepherd> redblades: did u see it?
<czer323> redblades> just out of curiousity, are you an ubuntu newb helping the newbites too? lol, i've only been using it for a couple of weeks.
<aftertaf> Yonda, wait a bit, itll come back .... it does that.
<redblades> Oh that...
<DShepherd> redblades: yes
<czer323> timbooo> so, you do or don't have the icon?
<redblades> czer323, in a manner of speaking
<Nathrak|IRC> can you get xgl for ubuntu precompiled?
<timbooo> Ok, I am restarting my laptop
<Yonda> aftertaf, How long should I need to wait?
<SurfnKid> how come 5.10 has no APM support but 6.06 does?
<compengi> how can i make ubuntu read russian text
<SurfnKid> how can I add APM support to the kernel
<alth> Is there a way to get Rhythymbox to repeat one song?
<DShepherd> Nathrak|IRC: no from ubuntu..
<redblades> I've been using it for a bit longer than that, but I'm still fairly new
<timbooo> Updates are complete
<czer323> !apm
<ubotu> I know nothing about apm
<SurfnKid> czer323: thanks anyway
<n30n> dsas: no there is a command to just send a message to someone by just having their ip
<DShepherd> Nathrak|IRC: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager <-- check that out
<czer323> lol, i wasn't sure.  I'm sure there's a how to in the wiki
<timbooo> This problem solving has motivated me to stay awake lol
<DShepherd> redblades: so...?
<redblades> Oh...
<aftertaf> Yonda, a coupe minutes
<redblades> I'm not sure about that
<czer323> timbooo> coffee motivates me to stay awake.
<DShepherd> redblades: ok thanks
<timbooo> I want this all to run flawlessly but at the same time I'm kindof enjoying just trial and error, troubleshooting with my newfound OS
<redblades> I'm sorry
<SurfnKid> czer323: 6.06 supports it with no problems, its 5.10 that has none. or just isnt compiled in kernel
<darx> redblades: you are.. asadoma sadgamaya, thamasoma jyothirgamaya, mrithyoma amruthamgamaya (from the false to truth, from darkness to light, from mortality to immortality)..
<dsas> n30n: maybe you can use the ip instead of the machine name in smbclient? If not I'm at a loss. Sorry.
<compengi> how can i make ubuntu read russian text
<rredd4> I get this error when I install easyubuntu,   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16253      any ideas why please?
<redblades> darx, I hope that's a good thing...
<SurfnKid> well gnite
<n30n> dsas: im trying to. idk the syntax that well though
<Nathrak|IRC> I'm here at my friend's house and I got ubuntu with his fast connection. Is there anything else I should get?
<timbooo> czer323: Restart done, updates done, but i have to go grab the charger before my laptop dies
<darx> redblades: just some sanskrit verses related to karma :)
<Nathrak|IRC> linux-related that is
<redblades> Oh cool
<alth> Can you try to keep it on topic, redblades + darx? :)
<redblades> alth... keep you hair on
<redblades> : )
<czer323> timbooo> word.  I read soemwhere that solving problems caueses the brain to release a small ammount of opiate into the bloodstream.  One might interpret that to mean that Linux is a drug.
<alth> My hair is firmly attached ;)
<redblades> Heheh
<alth> #Ubuntu-offtopic for general chat :)
<hangfire> copengi, I think there is a unicode textreader in add and remove programs
<darx> alth: sotty.......
<timbooo> LOL
<biberao> anyone knows how to make dhcp gives IP to two different networks like 192.168.1.1 and 192.168.2.1
<timbooo> Anyway, I'm done, what is our first order of business
<darx> atyh: *sorry
<czer323> timbooo> that icon.
<timbooo> ..is not there.
<sgbirch> I am trying to do a server install in dapper but the GUI installer doesn't give the boot prompt, any ideas?
<redblades> Okay, now I have an issue, Basically, I want to export all the info like emails, addresses, setting from Thunderbird
<czer323> timbooo> and nm-applet doesn't show anything?
<Yonda> aftertaf, I was away from the computer for over an hour and it still ain't letting me in...
<timbooo> let me try that again
<timbooo> I type nm-applet in terminal?
<DShepherd> rredd4: i think you need to install libglade2-0
<aftertaf> Yonda, id try a different vnc client in that case...
<czer323> timboo> yep
<Yonda> aftertaf, Do you have any recommendations apart from TightVNC?
<timbooo> I believe it opened
<DShepherd> !freenx
<timbooo> I got no error, no text
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<timbooo> Just another Icon
<DShepherd> Yonda: wanna try that one
<rredd4> DShepherd  ok, a python error?
<sgbirch> Can someone help with a basic install question?
<aftertaf> freenx :] ] ] ] ] ] ] ] ] ] ] ] ] ] 
<DShepherd> rredd4: what python error?
<dsas> sgbirch: We don't know until you ask the question :)
<pc10> hello
<czer323> timboo> what's the icon look like?
<timbooo> Right now its the two balls with the blue thing around it
<timbooo> theres two of them, but I decided to unplug the ethernet and see if its working now
<rredd4> DShepherd  just asking if my error is a python error...
<redblades> sgbirch... I 'm fairly certian that you can opt for more oprions on bootup
<czer323> timboo> that's network manager.  the two balls means it's trying to find a network.
<redblades> dsas, he already did
<DShepherd> rredd4: i think you need to install sudo apt-get install libglade2-0 and see if the error persists
<sgbirch> dsas: If I do F1/F3 it lists server as an option, but I dont see how to get the boot: prompt
<czer323> timbooo> see if you can't mess around with the options some.  single click and right click have different menus.
<dsas> redblades, sgbirch: Ahh, sorry, it was some way up the scrollback.
<Yonda> DShepherd, Does FreeNX create another session or use the current one?
<redblades> :-)
<timbooo> Yeah, it finds my network
<DShepherd> Yonda: not sure.. I have never used it. heard its good though
<sgbirch> dsas: np .. I think older installers used to give you a boot: prompt.  It aint there any more afaics
<dsas> sgbirch: If you're doing a server install you probably want to get the server cd rather than the desktop one.
<Yonda> DShepherd, ok thanks
<timbooo> I am messing with it
<sgbirch> dsas: It is the server cd
<czer323> timbooo> and it connects to it?
<DShepherd> Yonda: sure
<timbooo> Not quite
<timbooo> Something changed
<sgbirch> the disktop one appears to be a live install disk. Im confused
<timbooo> One ball is green
<timbooo> one is grey
<DShepherd> dsas  http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i141/DShepherd_photos/?action=view&current=Screenshot-Xnest.jpg. <-- do you know why i am getting this when I log in
<DShepherd> dsas: better yet,, how do i fix it
<redblades> sgbirch, it's a live CD as well as an installl
<KevinIN72> hey everyone, has anyone set up ftp on there server.  im lookin for some help with it
<dragoon> fsking maccas
<alth> sgbirch: Boot into the live CD, click the 'install' icon on the desktop.
<sgbirch> oh. I found that confusing but I assume it is noob friendly :)
<elknof3> does somebody have limewire installed on dapper??
<redblades> noob
<DShepherd> elknof3: yes  i do
<redblades> elknof, yes
<czer323> timbooo> i'm not sure what that means.  try that terminal again, and tell me what your ip address is.  you can find it by typing: ifconfig
<dsas> DShepherd: I don't know, something is broke in your normal session, so it's starting the failsafe.
<timbooo> Ok
<DShepherd> dsas: i guessed that part.
<KevinIN72> :( anyone, help with ftp
<redblades> elknof3, might I suggest you use Frostwire?
<elknof3> DShepherd, how you did it??
<alth> Frostwire crashes for me :(
<redblades> elknof3, Do you have java installed?
<sgbirch> alth: But, do you know how to get the boot: prompt with the server install CD?
<rredd4> DSheperd  libglade2-0 is already the newest version
<elknof3> redblades, frostwire is supposed to be in the repos, but adept couldnt find it
<redblades> How odd?
<redblades> : )
<DShepherd> elknof3: when to the site.. downloaded limewire. install java and run the startup script
<Hobbsee> !info frostwire
<alth> sgbirch: Sorry, nope, haven't used the alternate CD myself.
<ubotu> Package frostwire does not exist in dapper
<elknof3> yeah, i've already installed sun-java5-bin package
<Hobbsee> mmm okay
<alth> Evening Hobbsee.
<KevinIN72> !ftpsetup
<ttongfly_> 
<Knome> phew! just edited the ubuntu wiki
<ubotu> I know nothing about ftpsetup
<DShepherd> rredd4: hhmm i have no clue
<Hobbsee> hi alth
<rredd4> ok
<Hobbsee> Knome: nice work :)
<timbooo> czer, which one is my ip
<DShepherd> Hobbsee:   http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i141/DShepherd_photos/?action=view&current=Screenshot-Xnest.jpg. <-- do you know why i am getting this when I log in
<elknof3> then i've tryied to run the runLime.sh file but nothing
<DShepherd> Hobbsee: and how to fix it
<DShepherd> elknof3: you have java installed?
<sgbirch> has anyone had trouble with setserial on dapper?
<elknof3> Dshepherd, sun-java5-bin? yes
<Hobbsee> DShepherd: absolutely no idea - i dont use gnome.
<KevinIN72> so no one has ftp on there server??
<DShepherd> Hobbsee: ok
<elknof3> Dshepherd, do i need something else??
<rredd4> Hobbsee  hi.... I am getting this error when I install easyubuntu, any ideas please.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16253
<DShepherd> elknof3: ... i dont think so
<czer323> timbooo> it should say inet addr:
<Knome> Easy Ubuntu isn't officially supported is it?
<alth> To whoever was looking for Frostwire: http://www.frostwire.com/, Ubuntu/Debian version.
<Hobbsee> Knome: not currently
<DShepherd> elknof3: runLime.sh <-- that;s the file you clicking right?
<czer323> knome> no, but it's recommended.
<timbooo> 127.0.0.1
<Hobbsee> rredd4: ask in #easyubuntu
<elknof3> DShepherd, for sure...
<L-----D> Knome: it isn't, i think
<Knome> It froze when I tried it
<czer323> timbooo> how many entries did you find?  I have two on mine.  lo and ath0.  lo is local.  but, its' not something that can get you online.
<DShepherd> elknof3: i dont have a clue why that wouldnt be working
<rredd4> Hobbsee did that, only 10 people there...
<timbooo> I'm not seeing those different types
<dinamizador> ldld
<elknof3> i mean, nothing happens, at all, i remember on breeze a pop up asking if i really wanted to execute the file but now ....  nothing at all
<timbooo> Why can't I freaking get those network manager options open again
<czer323> timbooo> then try iwconfig
<timbooo> The ones I had to type the WEP key in before I am not seeing
<timbooo> I';m not getting an ip from iwconfig
<hangfire> does anyone know how to make the transparent background for the console window work so you can see program windows and browser windows underneith instead of just seeing the desktop?
<DShepherd> hangfire: its not possible in gnome.. not just yet :-)
<KevinIN72> anyone tell me why this isnt working 'sudo apt-get install gftp'
<hangfire> ok, thx DShepherd
<czer323> iwconfig should just show wireless interfaces.
<thoreauputic> !info gftp
<ubotu> gftp: X/GTK+ FTP client. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.0.18-11ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 44 kB, installed size 76 kB
<DShepherd> hangfire: ok
<timbooo> Ok well what am I looking for
<czer323> timbooo> so, i'm wondering if ti even realizes if you have a card now.
<thoreauputic> KevinIN72: you need the universe repo
<KevinIN72> thoreauputic: that is
<timbooo> Well what am I looking for
* Knome shotguns a coors light
<czer323> timbooo> I think networkmanager is definately working, but you don't have any active devices for it to use.
<thoreauputic> !tell KevinIN72 about repos
<elknof3> DShepherd, do you think that the difference could be cause im under kubuntu??
<timbooo> Why haven't I been able to type in my WEP key like before
<timbooo> What is the different
<timbooo> difference
<DShepherd> elknof3: maybe..
<czer323> timbooo> exactly what I said before.  i'm not sure it realizes you have a wireless card.
<DShepherd> elknof3: not sure though
<timbooo> Then how do I tell it that I do
<czer323> timbooo> try to check System> administration> network settings.  tell me how many devices you find there.
<DShepherd> elknof3: what are you trying to install with easyubuntu?
<ltibor65> Hi Guys! What shall I do when I receive this message: "checking for GTK - version >= 1.2.0... no
<ltibor65> *** The gtk-config script installed by GTK could not be found
<ltibor65> *** If GTK was installed in PREFIX, make sure PREFIX/bin is in
<ltibor65> *** your path, or set the GTK_CONFIG environment variable to the
<ltibor65> *** full path to gtk-config.
<ltibor65> configure: error: Cannot find GTK: Is gtk-config in path?
<dsas> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<redblades> !paste
<timbooo> That's not an option, theres networking and network tools
<redblades> Oops
<redblades> You got there first
<rredd4> timbooo  if you are using ndiswrapper    type   ndiswrapper -l   and tell us what it says
<timbooo> I got to devices and it says I have two I guess
<timbooo> I don't know what ndiswrapper is
<jasonm> redblades, i checked the restricedformats page, and i was going to go with the 'make things work in a hurry' method... the page says there is a list of packages i need.
<jasonm> im assuming i download these from the synaptic package manager, but i cant find them in the list when searching.. can anyone offer help
<czer323> timbooo> networking it is
<elknof3> DShepherd, i'm not using easyubuntu...    maybe someone else..
<timbooo> Ok now what am I looking for
<timbooo> It says "Wireless connection," "ethernet connection," "Modem connection"
<redblades> jasonm, try this, "sudo apt-get install package-names-here"
<timbooo> It appears I have the wireless, and it says "The interface eth1 is active."
<KevinIN72> thoreauputic: so i need to install the right thing
<thoreauputic> KevinIN72: just follow the repositories URL ubotu sent you
<czer323> timbooo> refer back to the networkmanager instructions.  it says to disable these i think
<czer323> !networkmanager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager
<thoreauputic> KevinIN72: you can add repositories in synaptic
<DShepherd> elknof3: ok
<holycow_> hellow fellow ubuntu peeps
<Frogzoo> where does Gnome get its environment variables?
<timbooo> I'm not seeing that
<czer323> timbooo> it's in the issues section i think.
<holycow_> Frogzoo, gconf
<thoreauputic> Frogzoo: from a small planet near alpha centauri, probably
<czer323> check the dapper section under issues.  try to do those things.
<elknof3> DShepherd, how can i check if java is working??
<Frogzoo> holycow_: yes, but setting /etc/environment, or /etc/profile doesn't get picked up - so where can I set them?
<Minty> how do I edit and save mi sources.list ??
<Frogzoo> thoreauputic: you think so? any evidence to support this wild conjecture, hmmm?
<KevinIN72> thoreauputic: ok i think i found it thanks....
<holycow_> Frogzoo, set what specifically? from command line there is a gconeditor or you can use the gui gconf editor as well
<czer323> timbooo> I think the issue is that it's using the settings from ubuntu's default manager, and not networkmanager, which is a different program.
<holycow_> what are you setting up specifically?
<jasonm> redblades, im a little confused, do i do this in the terminal or with that package manager app, ...is that app just for packages i already have?
<jasonm> redblades, you mind if i PM you?
<DShepherd> elknof3: other than funning a java app.. not usre
<DShepherd> sure*
<thoreauputic> Frogzoo: just the otherworldly aspects of gnome ;-)
<RancidLM> hey all im looking to setup a server and im interested in using ubuntu server.. is this still good though since every things using sudo?
<Knome> I'm new at editing the wiki but any comments/suggestions are welcome here it is at the bottom of the page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Multimedia
<farous> hi how can i prevent the auto-detection and display in nautilus > computer. for my hidden partitions?
<timbooo> Ok so how do I change that
<timbooo> How do I solve my problem
<redblades> jasonm, go ahead
<holycow_> RancidLM, its actually perfect, BUT using ubuntu as a server is not a good idea for a few other reasons.  mainly because it is a frozen debian UNSTABLE ... something you should never use as a server
<Daniel0> is there anything else i need to do after running "apt-get install php5"? because it do not work
<kinema> does anyone know of a program that using traceroute, ping and other such utilities can determine which from a list of hosts/servers/mirrors is closest to you?
<DShepherd> :-( .. anyone.. help
<czer323> timbooo> that article talks about what to do.  again, in the issues section, under dapper.
<holycow_> RancidLM, ubuntu only supports like 2000 packages by default, if you use anything outside of that as server it will be newer  but it won't be supported with security updates and usually will have some flaw
<thoreauputic> holycow_: umm - that would be why ubuntu.com runs on ubuntu I guess...
<czer323> timboo> start with "If it is not managing your network connections after upgrading to Dapper,"
<elknof3> does someone knows how to check if java is working??
<Frogzoo> holycow_: I need to pass "MAIL" to my mail-notification applet...
<holycow_> RancidLM, a better option for server would be debian stable, you get 16 000 security updated packages out of the box
<holycow_> Frogzoo, thats just my humble opinion, others may see it differently
<timbooo> Am I supposed to be writing the things in those boxes into terminal?
<RancidLM> holycow_: u see the only draw back is.. for a server iv been using a OLD suse. or something and im addicted to yast as a console controll panel never really used any thing else as a server
<farous> also was thinking of changing to powersaved. is it better or worse then powernowd that is installed by default
<timbooo> Sorry, but I am VERY NEW to linux, and I'm not really understanding all of that section
<thoreauputic> kinema: netselect
<thoreauputic> !info netselect
<ubotu> netselect: Choose the fastest server automatically. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.3.ds1-5 (dapper), package size 18 kB, installed size 92 kB
<Frogzoo> brb
<holycow_> RancidLM, yeah i used to use suse too, but i hated yast.  you arent going to get anything here even remotely close to yast system admin tools ... but kinda sorta
<kinema> thoreauputic: thanks
<Knome> Daniel0: apt-get install libapache-mod-php5 php5-mysql php5-gd
<farous> ok how can i force udev to pass the automatic detection of my hidden partition
<farous> kinema: when you use netselect though backup your sources.list file
<holycow_> RancidLM, ubuntu does use an updated gnome and a lot of frontend polish so it 'might' be a tad easier to admin, but for server stuff it will pay off to learn how to setup whatever server thing you need the hard way ...
<czer323> timbooo> it's telling you to type commands in terminal and then edit a file it's going to open.
<holycow_> i'm not really answering your question am ai?
<idanimrod> hello, just wondering, anyone still using breezy?
<holycow_> lol
<Daniel0> Knome: it says "Package libapache-mod-php5 is not available, but is referred to by another package." when i try to do that
<MattSta> i am having problems installing wine
<czer323> timbooo> essentially, you just need to 'comment out a line' in a file.  Just need to open the files it's talking about and put a # in the front of some of those sections.
<Diem> Is eps still here?
<MattSta> there is an error
<Knome> Daniel0  - that's all I got bro
<timbooo> It asked me for a password?
<timbooo> when I tried to type in the first command
<killaz> maybe not the right place to ask... but anyone in here nstalled the vmware server?
<timbooo> and then it wouldnt type anything in when I tried to type
<Daniel0> ok
<MattSta> This package is an installer package, it does not actually contain the
<MattSta> J2SDK documentation.  You will need to go download one of the
<MattSta> archives:
<MattSta>     j2sdk-1_4_2-doc.zip j2sdk-1_4_0-doc-ja.zip j2sdk-1_4_2-doc-ja.zip
<MattSta> (choose the non-update version if this is the first installation).
<MattSta> Please visit
<MattSta>     http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/download.html
<MattSta> now and download.  The file should be owned by root.root and be copied
<MattSta> to /tmp.
<Minty> Help please I know how to sudo gedit /etc/apt.sources.list but cant save it as it wont allow me to
<MattSta> thats the error
<MattSta> anyone please
<hangfire> is there a link for installing sun java? I see this question asked all the time
<DShepherd> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<farous> MattSta: state your question on one to tow lines then wait someone will help for sure
<Knome> Daniel0 try = apache modconf apache enable mod_php5
<oni-dracula> hey does anyone know how to obtain a copy of the Raptor: Call of the Shadows linux port?
<farous> hangfire: sun java is already in multiverse
<Daniel0> Knome: nevermind, i found out what the problem with php was
<Knome> edit= apache-modconf
<MattSta> ok, sorry, i am trying to install wine, but an error message comes up in the terminal
<Knome> ok
<pez> Has anyone installed iTunes, in Ubuntu?
<SiliconViper> oni-dracula, *nods* I have a copy of it kicking around somewhere.
<holycow_> oni-dracula, in this channel we buy it :)
<czer323> timboo> yeah, that's pretty normal. it wasts the user password that you setup when you created the account.
<Hobbsee> MattSta: please dont paste
<hangfire> farous- well its not default
<Hobbsee> !tell pez about restricted
<czer323> timbooo> when you type, nothing shows up.  That's normal.  just type it an hit return .
<oni-dracula> well, they do have a SHAREWARE version for DOS/Win
<farous> MattSta: use the pastebin
<SiliconViper> oni-dracula, if I can recall where I bought it, I'll let you know.
<MattSta> what is pastenbin
<timbooo> The file isnt matching up
<oni-dracula> SiliconViper, that would be kind of you
<SiliconViper> oni-dracula, no worries.
<farous> hangfire: default? if they enable the multiverse they can install it no fuss :)
<timbooo> Their description is different than mine, and I dont know whats wrong
<farous> !tell MattSta about pastebin
<Knome> http://www.pastebin.com == paste your sh*t here
<farous> ok someone more familiar with ubuntu new synatax can help then
<Micksa> phwoar.
<Micksa> can people talk about dapper in here now? :)
<dsas> Micksa: Yes.
<hangfire> farous, yes I know its installs with no fuss, but when you compile with javac filename.java, it will get compiled with that stupid gnu java
<SiliconViper> Okay, so here's the story. I installed WinXP, 'cause I needed to run some software for work. Aaannnd.... I screwed up GRUB. -_- Google overloads my brain, but I recall something good on the Wiki about fixing it. I don't care if Windows boots again, I already finished what needed to be finished.
<czer323> timbooo> paste bin what yours looks like.
<czer323> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<farous> hangfire: you need to select sun-java. in a terminal type sudo update-alternatives --config java
<hangfire> ok, thx for that farous
<Knome> man X sh*t itself and died when I tried to install xgl/compiz
<SiliconViper> Anyone mind telling me (or linking me to a doc) how to reinstall grub to the MBR again?
<farous> hangfire: will be given a menu with all the java installed select what you prefer
<holycow_> SiliconViper, you installed windows after installing ubuntu?
<holycow_> ah okay
<MattSta> i sent the pastebin
<holycow_> !dualboot
<SiliconViper> holycow_, unfortunately, yes.
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions for x86/amd64 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo - for mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<holycow_> maybe that will help you?
<farous> MattSta: ok give us the link in the room
<Micksa> okay. A recent dist-upgrade (from dapper, previously post-release anyway) caused a few things to go wonky.  when I start an app from panel the cute box zoomy thing is arse slow.  Also the keyboard repeat is acting up, and repeats at weird intervals rather than what you would expect.
<Minty> Help please I know how to sudo gedit /etc/apt.sources.list but cant save it as it wont allow me to
<Micksa> anyone else had problems like these?
<Frem> How can I set NdisWrapper as the default wifi driver instead of MadWifi? I've got it all loaded and working and everything, but how do I make it the default?
<Micksa> it's an inspiron 6000
<hangfire> super, thx farous
<MattSta> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16255
<farous> hangfire :)
<SiliconViper> holycow_, that's the document I was thinking of, thanks.
<SiliconViper> However... it doesn't help. -_- Damn.
<farous> MattSta: this is not an error just follow those instructions
<farous> MattSta: that is for java docs right
<SiliconViper> It just tells how to install Ubuntu after Windows... which isn't something I really want to do. I already HAVE a wonderfully happy Ubuntu installation.
<MattSta> but i installed java already
<farous> SiliconViper: do you have install disc
<Madpilot> SiliconViper, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<SiliconViper> farous, yep.
<timbooo> Does pastebin usually take 3 hours to upload a few lines of text?
<farous> MattSta: this to install the documentation. the package is to help you install it
<_extricate_> can i use sudo apt get to get the latest firefox version?
<timbooo> finally
<timbooo> czer323: http://pastebin.com/724894
<timbooo> thats what I got
<dsas> _extricate_: doing that will get you firefox 1.5
<Hoxzer_> _extricate_: :/ I dont think so
<MattSta> i am kind of confused
<holycow_> SiliconViper, i don't know the direct answer, but you know what
<_extricate_> damn
<_extricate_> so i gotta do it manually :(
<Hoxzer_> Is it possible to get 1.5 vai apt-get ? :O
<_extricate_> thanks guys
<holycow_> you can reinstall ubuntu over top of it self and that will reinstall grub
<farous> SiliconViper: put it in and boot. at the boot prompt type rescue. do not worry follow the menu and you will get at the end an option to reinstall grub. it is recommended ot use an installation cd not a live one
<dsas> _extricate_: firefox 1.5.04 to be exact.
<holycow_> then you can just go into grub.conf and point it to your windows dir ... as per those documents you are reading
<Minty> help you guys as I am stuck, how do i save my sources.list file as it is a read only file
<Flannel> SiliconViper, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Hobbsee> Minty: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list in a console
<holycow_> farous, but he installed winxp after ubuntu and no longer has grub installed, he can't exactly get ubuntu running,no?
<dsas> _extricate_: So it will get you the latest version
<Zambezi> Is the a command to show added servers? Added by /addserver irc.freenode.net
<Flannel> holycow_, you too, or... whoever actually needed it.
<holycow_> Flannel, not me no
<Minty> Hobbsee can do that but it wont let me save it :(
<SiliconViper> farous, holycow_, if I reinstall, will it revert to the older version? I'm booting from a 5.10 LiveCD.
<Flannel> SiliconViper: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<holycow_> SiliconViper, well download th enew one of course
<Hobbsee> Minty: if you stick sudo in front, it will
<neutrinomass> Minty: Pay attention to the  "sudo" part of Hobbsee command ...
<SiliconViper> Flannel, already got it from farous, and am reading it at the moment.
<czer323> Timboo> I'm submitting an update to that file.  I'll tell you when it's done saving.
<farous> SiliconViper: reinstalling grub you will have your system as is not the old one
<holycow_> SiliconViper, oh this is actually correct info, this will work indeed
<holycow_> farous, or whoever, nice i didn't see that before
<holycow_> is that in the ubotu? it should be
<holycow_> !rescue
<SiliconViper> holycow_, I already have a functional Ubuntu 6.06 installation, though.. should I really need to download a newer ISO?
<ubotu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<S0me1> .
<jasonm> when i try to install packages i get the message
<jasonm> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly.
<holycow_> SiliconViper, newer live cd yes, this is what these instructions need
<Minty> Hobbsee / Neutrin. Ok I'm a pratt thought that I had sudo'd it, many thanks
<SiliconViper> holycow_, farous, Flannel. Thanks for the help.
<compengi> who knows how to configure boot
<gnuyen> hey, does anyone know of a way to replace a string in multiple files?
<czer323> timbooo> check it: http://pastebin.com/724901
<Frogzoo> !recoveringgrub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<timbooo> Ok thanks czer3233
<timbooo> *323
<gnuyen> i tried using sed, but it just outputs to stdout, i want it to actually replace the files
<tomlikestorock> please god tell me there is a channel dedicated to ati driver problems for ubuntu
<holycow_> Frogzoo, cool danke
<gnuyen> and creating a temporary file and copying it over seems wrong
<Frogzoo> holycow_: yw
<gnuyen> i'm sure there's an easier way
<holycow_> tomlikestorock, well unfortunately its called #gobuynvidiacard
<holycow_> *cough*
<holycow_> that was a little joke
<Knome> haha
<holycow_> :)
<tomlikestorock> holycow: little jokes don't fit into my laptop ;)
<tomlikestorock> I'm stuck with this thing :(
<compengi> when i updated the ubuntu at boot there are 2 kernel systems how can i remove one
<holycow_> tomlikestorock, lol sorry
<farous> compengi: use synaptic
<holycow_> tomlikestorock, well what is the problem exactly
<czer323> timboo> try to save that and then restart the computer once that file has been updated.
<Frogzoo> tomlikestorock: which vid card? if it's +8500 radeon, install fglrx
<farous> it is liunx-image-,,, pacakage
<tomlikestorock> it's an X700 mobility
<oni-dracula> where exactly does one find a .deb of grub conf?
<Frem> How can I make ubuntu load the ndiswrapper module and NOT the ath_pci* modules? /etc/modules just has lp and psmouse in it, so I assume that even if I stick ndiswrapper in it, the madwifi stuff will still be loaded.
<tomlikestorock> the default drivers work, I'm using the thing now
<S0me1> .
<compengi> how do i remove it
<Frogzoo> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bjv> i used to be able to reset the clock with /etc/init.d/nfssomethingorantother
<tomlikestorock> problem is I'm not getting correct resolutions or 3d from the card
<bjv> they changed the name with dapper?
<bjv> how do you reset the clock with ntp now?
<holycow_> tomlikestorock, thats just configuration
<tomlikestorock> I tried ati's drivers, they actually made the touchpad wonky. reinstalled.
<holycow_> tomlikestorock, read the instructions frogzoo posted, both problems are solved by those instructions
<bjv> !ntp
<compengi> farous how do i remove it
<tomlikestorock> currenly, I've done a sudo apt-get install firegl-control which downloaded all the firegl stuff
<ubotu> I know nothing about ntp
<farous> compengi: just uninstall it
<tomlikestorock> holycow: the binarydriverhowto link?
<holycow_> yep
<Frogzoo> holycow_: you mean to suggest that people should actually read the info suggested?! zounds...
<tomlikestorock> :( I feel like I'm going in circles
<holycow_> Frogzoo, lol
<neutrinomass> bjv: I think it's ntpdate....
<holycow_> i know man i know, its hard to keep on repeating the same thing every day
<bjv> neutrinomass:   /etc/init.d/ntpdate: No such file or directory
<jasonm> redblades, im not sure if you were getting the messages i was sending you. im using the gaim irc client.
<holycow_> http://videosift.com/story.php?id=4248  <-- offtopic but neat re: 3d desktop
<neutrinomass> bjv: Sorry, /usr/bin/ntpdate
<tomlikestorock> frogzoo: it's just that I've been there... done that
<compengi> farous, i'm a new linux user
<tomlikestorock> frogzoo: guess I'll rereread
<Frogzoo> holycow_: oh, and if you export env variables from /etc/profile, gnome picks it up quite happily
<Frogzoo> tomlikestorock: there's a good idea
<holycow_> Frogzoo, oh really?
<holycow_> i didn't know that
<timbooo> wait
<timbooo> czer323
<timbooo> What am I saving?
<czer323> timbooo
<timbooo> and how do I update?
<neutrinomass> bjv: Of course, you can go to the clock/date thingy at the top right of a default gnome installation and synchronize from there
<DShepherd>   http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i141/DShepherd_photos/?action=view&current=Screenshot-Xnest.jpg. how do i fix this error?
<farous> thoreauputic: yah that is better thanx :)
<czer323> timbooo> that file you opened.  see the changes i made in the pastebin?  just add those # infront of everything but the localhost.
<czer323> and then save that file.
<elknof3> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<timbooo> I am reloading the page, and for some reason pastebin takes FOREVER for me
<bjv> neutrinomass: ah, i do not run gnome, but yeah otherwise id do that
<Daniel0> how do you rename files in the terminal?
<czer323> timbooo> it's slow for me too, but you'll see. it's pretty damn simple.
<bjv> binary will work for syncing, i just used to be able to do it with refreshing the service
<holycow_> Daniel0, mv is the best way to do that actually, rename is cryptic to use
<tomlikestorock> frogzoo: in my xorg.conf... it's ok to have two "Screen" sections, right?
<Daniel0> ok thanks
<Hoxzer_> ok thx .9
<Frogzoo> tomlikestorock: have you installed xorg-driver-fglrx ?
<tomlikestorock> guess I'll know in a second.
<timbooo> I DONT SEE ANY CHANGES!
<czer323> lol
<czer323> timbooo> alright, here's the descriptoin.
<bina> Hi, I'm trying to use encfs but I get permission denied when I try to use fusermount.  How to I allow my user to use fusermount (sudo... works)?
<neutrinomass> bjv:  /etc/network/if-up.d/ntpdate
<czer323> timbooo> added # infront of every line but the first 2 lines.
<DShepherd> so no one knows about my error?
<tomlikestorock> holy sweet christ.
<tomlikestorock> holy sweet used car salesman christ
<holycow_> tomlikestorock, so reading helped i take it?
<Frogzoo> lol
<tomlikestorock> I... did... nothing.. different...?
* tomlikestorock uncrosses eyes
<bjv> neutrinomass: supercool-beans. thankyou. :)
<holycow_> DShepherd, that doesnt actually give us enough information to even guess why itsnot loading up
<holycow_> :/
<Steff_breezy> Hi, I ordered an AMD 64 3200 CPU and a new board, do I have to use the 64 Bit version of ubuntu, or can I install my normal breezy cd again?
<neutrinomass> bjv: You're welcome :)
<bjv> neutrinomass: so that's where i moved too.
<timbooo> Ok
<timbooo> Even the blank lines?
<bjv> no
<bjv> i used the same hard drive i had my 32bit ubuntu on in a new machine
<dli> DShepherd, check you ~/.xsession-errorsr
<DShepherd> holycow_: that's all i know..  i suspect its something with xsession.. but that's as far as my knowledge goess.. and google hasnt been nice...
<holycow_> Steff_breezy, you can use 32 bit, infact, it might be best to use 32 bit fror now, we gotta wait for things like 64 bit flash and other 64 bit media support
<holycow_> !64bit
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<Frogzoo> Steff_breezy: no, the 686 kernel will run fine, and running 32 bit is actually better supported, I'd recommend it
<DShepherd> dli: ok
<bjv> x86_64 cpus can run 32bit code native
<alth> Hey guys, I'm running Java 1.4.2, having problems with Frostwire etc, was told to update my Java. What's the quickest way to do that? (I believe my Java was installed by Automatix.)
<alth> [/noob question] 
<neutrinomass> Steff_breezy: Yes you can. You won't take advantage of the 64bits of your  architecture but that wont be much of a problem, considering that x86 is more stable than amd-64 ...
<czer323> timbooo> no, that's not necessary.
<timbooo> k
<dli> DShepherd, some good ideas, apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop , or even reinstall the whole gnome, rm ~/.gconf* ~/.gnome* first
<timbooo> I did it
<timbooo> Now do I save or what?
<timbooo> What do I do with this
<czer323> save it
<DShepherd> dli: ok
<czer323> and reboot
<sneex> where can I find information about how to make my own Ubuntu LiveCD?
<timbooo> Save it to where?
<timbooo> And How? Terminal isnt giving me a file save
<Steff_breezy> Frogzoo, holycow_ , neutrinomass : ok, thats fine. but I guess I have to do a reinstall after the board change?
<timbooo> And i suspect that that isnt the way to save it
<holycow_> Steff_breezy, no thats only on windows
<Frogzoo> Steff_breezy: not if you are already running 32bit....
<neutrinomass> Steff_breezy: AFAIK no, it won't be necessary ...
<dli> sneex, take the official livecd, make your kernel image , initrd image, and squashfs
<bjv> sneex: investigate maybe morphix..?
<Steff_breezy> Frogzoo, holycow_ , neutrinomass : phantastic
<holycow_> Steff_breezy, infact you can install linux on an hd, and put the hd in any machine and go.  you just haveto make sure its on the same ide channel, the kernel doesn't have support for channel changes (or is it grub)
<dli> sneex, however, ubuntu livecd sucks, try knoppix, or make your own livecd in gentoo
<czer323> timbooo> to be honest, i'm not familiar with the program you're using.  Nano.
<sneex> thx
<holycow_> Steff_breezy, what i do at work is preload a bunch of hd's, and when we switch an office over, i just take the hds with me, take the wincrap out, put in breezy an dpower up ... very few problems if any
<Frogzoo> Steff_breezy: just be sure to keep you hard drives in the same positions & you'll be fine
<czer323> Timbooo> so give me a minute while i figure it out real quick.
<Knome> !troll
<ubotu> I know nothing about troll
<timbooo> I'm on terminal
<neutrinomass> Frogzoo: I don't think the kernel minds, it's probably grub ...
<DShepherd> dli: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16258 <-- care to shed some light?
<czer323> timbooo> that command opened the program nano inside of terminal.
<Steff_breezy> then I just have to reinstall windows and manage to reinstall grub again, but I already have a howto for that  :)
<Frogzoo> neutrinomass: if you move your hard disk, grub & /etc/fstab need to change is all
<Azertyuuu> hey all, I want to run a Live CD, but Grub always interrupts (it starts earlier) , how can I change that ?
<holycow_> Steff_breezy, correct
<timbooo> ok
<timbooo> Well let me know if you find how I save this
<czer323> timbooo> alright, use ctrl-o to save and then whatever it asks is fine.
<Frogzoo> Steff_breezy: if you keep your drive in the same location, I don't think you'll need to touch grub - it should just boot
<neutrinomass> Frogzoo: Ahh, yes, we've got fstab too ... missed that .
<timbooo> Yep
<czer323> timbooo> it should tell you that it wrote x ammount of lines.
<timbooo> it says Wrote 18 lines
<tomlikestorock> frogzoo, holycow: thanks for reminding me to reread
<timbooo> yep
<tomlikestorock> er, rereread
<czer323> timbooo> alright, reboot.
<timbooo> k
<dli> DShepherd, reinstall gdm
<holycow_> tomlikestorock, thats about 99% of the tech support in here actually
<holycow_> :)
<DShepherd> dli: ok
<timbooo> Lol i keep grabbing my mouse for my pc and moving it to the right looking at my laptop screen
<timbooo> WHY WONT YOU MOVE
<dli> DShepherd, don't forget to remove ~/.gconf* ~/.gnome*
<DShepherd> dli: ok
<Steff_breezy> Frogzoo, ok, but win xp will overwrite grub, will it not?
<alth> I've done that a lot, timbooo  :P
<timbooo> hehe
<Frogzoo> Steff_breezy: indeed it will
<tomlikestorock> holycow: I just felt like I'd read every single faq, howto and wiki on the damned thing. Thought I was becoming an expert on this. heh.
<ompaul> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tomlikestorock> holycow: regarding the ati thing, that is
<ompaul> Steff_breezy, ^^ up a couple of lines to ubotu
<biberao> hi
<tomlikestorock> ok, how 'bout this one: how do I get tv-out?
<Steff_breezy> ompaul, thx !
<biberao> may someone help me with DHCP server?
<czer323> timbooo> lack of coffee or sleep deprivation would cause that.
<timbooo> lol
<timbooo> I have been awake since noon
<Steff_breezy> besides, what does that mean? ^^  ??
<tomlikestorock> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<czer323> Yeah, i woke up around 4pm. lol.
<timbooo> Do you all know if linux uses less battery life on laptops than windows?
<timbooo> Cause that would be nice
<ompaul> Steff_breezy, ^^ look up a line or two
<biberao> please anyone?
<Knome> timboo: I've read that it does
<holycow_> timbooo, no difference but you need to setup cpu frequncy scaling to get optimum power saving.  google it up.
<czer323> timbooo> Well, the answer lies in how much processing power does linux require to do the same tasks that windows takes.
<timbooo> Hm
<neutrinomass> Does anybody know how to use 'nn' ? (I think I have a patch for one of its bugs but can't test it myself ... )
<celestetorres> hola
<Steff_breezy> ompaul, hm? I mean, what is the meaning of this "^^"?
<ompaul> Steff_breezy, ^^ = look up a line or two
<Steff_breezy> ompaul, ah, i see!!
<Steff_breezy> ok, thanks all! have a nice day
<timbooo> czer323: I have good news
<timbooo> I'm seeing signal bars
<Azertyuuu> !bios
<ubotu> I know nothing about bios
<Azertyuuu> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<timbooo> You fucking solved my problem
<ttongfly_> !korea
<ubotu> I know nothing about korea
<Znortfl> Hey, I have some problems with installing the NVIDIA drivers on my Ubuntu Breezy system, anybody could help me there?
<holycow_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<holycow_> Znortfl, what is the problem
<biberao> pls help!!
<czer323> timbooo> nice.
<ttongfly_> !openvpn
<ubotu> I know nothing about openvpn
<czer323> timbooo> i'm just glad it worked, cause we spent a lot of time on it.
<Steff_breezy> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine for more information.
<Steff_breezy> bye, cu
<Znortfl> holycow_: I enter runlevel 1 to install the driver, it asks if im sure, because it needs runlevel 3
<timbooo> Yeah,  I'm a lot more glad than you are I'm sure
<killaz> if I start a service where in the logs can I check for problems and errors?
<timbooo> Thanks for the help
<jasonm> Can anyone help me out with installing packages... i keep getting the message that package does not have installation candidate.
<Znortfl> holycow_: but when I enter runlevel 3, it starts up gdm
<timbooo> I have some questions about linux, mind if I ask before I go to bed?
<holycow_> Znortfl, why are you doing that?
<holycow_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<holycow_> just follow those instructions
<dli> jasonm, go to packages.ubuntu.com and search for your package, you can search in synaptic or apt-cache (apt-file)
<Znortfl> holycow_: It asks for a lower runlevel, so I give the lower runlevel. Well I'll try that howto and then see. thanks
<holycow_> naw, just do it in the terminal
<czer323> timbooo> you can try.  you'll have to forgive me if i can't answer any of them.  To be perfectly honest, i'm going on week 2 of using ubuntu and linux. lol ;)
<holycow_> then restart xserver or do /etc/ini.d/gdm restart
<holycow_> thats all
<hangfire> isnt easyubuntu a good way for installing graphic drivers?
<timbooo> No, they're really basic
<timbooo> Just general questions
<hangfire> ok
<czer323> i cna try
<grodius> What tool do I use to make a source file into a pkg?
<tomlikestorock> holycow: you know where I can find info on how to get tv-out on this thing?
<tomlikestorock> !tv
<timbooo> Like, what are the benefits of using linux?
<ubotu> I know nothing about tv
<tomlikestorock> !tv-out
<ubotu> I know nothing about tv-out
<timbooo> Am I still going to be able to use all my media files like DVDs and everything
<czer323> timbooo> loooooool, only thing i've found is that updates are quicker and it's free.  A bit more versatile... or so they say.
<alth> Ok, I'm trying to install a new version of Java, my previous version was installed by Automatix, how do I remove it?
<holycow_> tv out on ati? not sure, i use a hauppage card for that sor tof thing ... don't have an answer for that sorry
<timbooo> Yeah, and pretty much everything is free
<czer323> czer323> i've not been using it long enough to even find replacements for all the software i'm used to using.
<timbooo> all the programs
<dli> grodius, for your own use or for a public repository?
<czer323> timbooo> I mean, honestly... At times, I feel like i've taken my productivity down because i'm constantly troubleshooting.  sure, i knwo it's going to make me better with linux,  but... should i really have to learn the computer to get a job done?
<holycow_> alth, if you installed anything with automatix, i strongly suggest biting the bullet and installing ubuntu.  then never again using the following letters in this sequence for anything: a.u.t.o.m.a.t.i.x
<DShepherd> dli: thanks that worked.
<dli> grodius, for your own use, you may try checkinstall
<holycow_> you have been a bad boy
<holycow_> lol
<timbooo> Yeah
<czer323> timbooo> on a side note, i do technical support for apple computers and people call in all the time and say, I know nothing about my computer, but I'm a photoshop graphics designer and have been using it for 10 years.
<holycow_> czer323, well, should you really haveto learn to drive a car before you drive?
<bina> Hi, I'm trying to use encfs but I get permission denied when I try to use fusermount.  How to I allow my user to use fusermount (sudo... works)?
<dli> DShepherd, okay, any idea how it messed up? whom to blame? yourself or ubuntu?
<holycow_> czer323, i mean, afterall, you just buy one get some keys and go, right?
<timbooo> Hehe
<DShepherd> dli: no me..
<timbooo> Is there an equivilant to photoshop on linux?
<killaz> timbooo, gimp
<czer323> holycow_> your analogy is flawed.  Should i learn about how a car works internally and become a mechanic, before i start driving.
<holycow_> gimp
<holycow_> its awesome
<watson540> tomlikestorock: do you mean tv tuner out? or tv out as in to your tv?
<holycow_> czer323, no its not flawed
<holycow_> if you want to know how to do something with a tool you haveto learn how to use the tool
<dli> DShepherd, okay, I heard the dapper release is a shame of debian nowadays
<holycow_> being a mechanic is analogous to being a programmer
<holycow_> learning to drive is analogous to learning how to operate a system
<czer323> holycow_> troubleshooting is like being a mechanic.  being an engineer who designed the engine is like being a programmer.
<alth> holycow_: Yes, I know, but I've spent a week getting Ubuntu to work perfectly and I'd rather not reinstall ;) Any /useful/ advice for the problem at hand? I'm not planning on using Automatix again.
<Killuminati> Umm
<czer323> holycow+a driver is like a regular user
<holycow_> czer323, nope, wrong
<Killuminati> My firefox won't work
<holycow_> czer323, well see if you want to take that attitude thats fine
<holycow_> czer323, but do yo usee where that got windows users?
<DShepherd> dli: I have another error though,  I am not sure if you can assist me,, its about the power manager not being able to start until the dbus session service is started. know how i can get the dbus to start
<dli> Killuminati, elaborate?
<Killuminati> dli, I just updated it and it's broken =/
<holycow_> czer323, if yo ufeel being a complete idiot all your life is okay, thats fine, i'm cool.  people will pay me to fix their muck ups one way or th eother
<dli> DShepherd, /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<Killuminati> My internet is obviously not at fault because I'm here.
<czer323> holycow_, I'm a computer user man.  i do windows, linux and mac. ;)
<holycow_> but in reality you only have two choices, learn to use your tool or pay someone who already learned to use them
<ompaul> czer323, if that were the case then I would not like you to "try to fix my car" I give my car to people who fix cars, anyway this is offtopic and there is a channel for that
<holycow_> there is  no other way
<Znortfl> holycow_: The nvidia version listed in the repository is older than the version listed on the nvidia site
<dli> DShepherd, double check with update-rc.d
<metusine> anyone know how to get tora going with mysql?
<JPT> Hey, how do I get my resolution higher than 1024x768?  I just got Ubuntu 6.06 installed...
<DShepherd> dli: ok
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<timbooo> Thanks for your help czer, i'm sure ill be back
<holycow_> czer323, i do too, but thats a mac and windows attitude, and its a terrible thing to have on all platforms
<Killuminati> Anybody mind helping?
<holycow_> czer323, the thing is if you have the basic skills for the platform, there isn't troubleshooting to do
<alth> So. Aside from Holycow's advice to reinstall ubuntu, does anyone know how I can remove my Java? :)
<farous> Killuminati: can you restate your prov
<farous> prob
<dli> !tell JPT about fixres
<Killuminati> I recieve responses when I ping servers
<DShepherd> dli: there seems to be 2 of them.. one under share.. on under sbin. does it matter ?
<Killuminati> farous, Firefox will not load any webpages.
<holycow_> czer323, the only troubleshooting we do in this channel for example is the same as for windows users, we tell them what they should already know, over and over and over and over and over again
<holycow_> btw, i do that with mac users too
<czer323> holycow_, tell that to everyone who just installed ubuntu and can't get it to work right.  tell them that they should already know how to fix it.
<Killuminati> Oh, nevermind
<Killuminati> Sorry to bother you all
<farous> Killuminati: is it only firefox
<holycow_> czer323, well i'm not attacking you, i'm sorry if i sound like that
<dli> DShepherd, update-rc.d is a tool to manage init scripts, update-rc.d --help or man update-rc.d
<Killuminati> I must have accidentally put on a proxy
<farous> did you try other web browsers
<Killuminati> I just checked and I was using a proxy
<DShepherd> dli: ok
<Killuminati> Again, Sorry to bother you =(
<holycow_> czer323, i don't want you to think defensively, its just my humble opinion
<farous> Killuminati: ok :)
<holycow_> czer323, but the fact is simple, you take this channel and take every single question
<holycow_> 99% of them are the same
<Killuminati> Um
<holycow_> czer323, my humble opinion is that you can take this channel and turn it into a basic system admin course for users
<Killuminati> Does anybody know if unrealircd is compatible with ubuntu?
<holycow_> and teach them how to use a system
<holycow_> teach them how to install it, maintain it, and trouble shoot all the basics
<holycow_> beyond that they hire people like us right?
<JPT> Where can I get the ATI Linux drivers?
<holycow_> so does a user need to know how to trouble shoot and use a system? yes, the question is do they haveto be a system administrator, well no
<JPT> x.x
<dli> DShepherd, I suddenly realized that dbus should be started by default ( if you are using ubuntu-desktop)
<dli> !tell JPT about ati
<czer323> holycow_, Our opinions really clash though.  I understand the teaching, but that's teaching to be a mechanic.  Troubleshooting is analogous to a mechanic.  A user is just a driver.  They can use a computer for 10 years and still call me and say, I can't get my internet working.  It happens everyday, because a computer is just a tool used for them to do their job.  I definately understand the benefit, but 90% of the computer user po
<czer323> pulation is going to disagree with you.
<JPT> Thanks
<holycow_> czer323, infact i've often thought of starting up a tech support company based around education.  you start them off with a simple intro, and bit by bit work them towards system admin as they are comfortable
<holycow_> they can either sign up for classes and fix the problem them selves
<holycow_> or they can pay me to do it
* DShepherd nods to dli.
<holycow_> either way they win
<DShepherd> dli: thats what the error message told me
<holycow_> czer323, its not teaching to be a mechanic
<holycow_> czer323, how can you say that?
<DShepherd> dli: know how i can get it back that way?
<holycow_> you can't drive a car without proper training
<holycow_> czer323, infact i bet you and i agree
<holycow_> for example
<DShepherd> dli: I am so learning alot about linux.. its kinda fun.. just a little
<Flannel> holycow_, czer323, not to put a lid on this coversation, but can you take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please?
<neutrinomass> Anybody that can use 'nn' (newsgroup reader) on an empty NNTP server ?
<dli> DShepherd, update-rc.d -f dbus defaults
<czer323> holycow_, let's take this at least to a private chat, but secondly, i'm sure you and i aren't goint o agree.
<holycow_> czer323, would you not say that people should actually get more training behind a wheel?  wouldn't it be better if we had degrees of training including safety and reflexive driving lessons as mandatory part of a licence?
<DShepherd> dli: System startup links for /etc/init.d/dbus already exist. <-- is that a good thing?
<dli> DShepherd, or reinstall the dbus package simply
<alth> Ok, still can't figure out how to remove Automatix-installed Java.
<DShepherd> dli: ok
<holycow_> czer323, then what talk, you will forever expect users to remain idiots i will forever expect users to live up to their full human potential
<dli> DShepherd, it should be, that's what I said, "by default"
<Killuminati> Um
<Killuminati> What's the equivelant of ./config in ubuntu?
<DShepherd> ok
<DShepherd> dli: brb
<dsas> Killuminati: What are you trying to do?
<Killuminati> dsas, Install an application
<Madeye> guys is there a command like Touch but create file with a content text?
<dsas> Killuminati: First thing to do is to try to install it in the repositories. If it's not there then you do ./configure && make && checkinstall
<JPT> in "$(uname -r)" do I replace uname with my ubuntu username?
<Flannel> Madeye: pipe the content into a file
<dli> Madeye, echo "blah" > foo
<dsas> JPT: No, just run it as is. uname -r just gives your linux version
<JPT> Sorry complete Ubuntu n00b here :P
<JPT> ok
<arno> Hello, I need help with vmware serveur. When install it i get : "A previous installation of VMware software has been detected." What should I do. I actually uninstalled vmplayer before...
<dsas> JPT: Don't worry it's fine.
<dli> JPT, uname is a general unix command, " man uname " tells more
<alth> Goddamnit, Automatix installed a version of Java that I cannot get rid of :\
<holycow_> alth, you can ...
<Killuminati> dsas, Didn't work
<holycow_> alth, you just need to find a list of all the java files adn their paths
<Flannel> alth: #automatix for automatix support
<holycow_> dsas, and delete those, then its gone
<Killuminati> You might want to run ./Config or provide some parameters to this script
<holycow_> dsas, search up what automatix did and where and just delete and your good
<tiagoboldt> alth: use easyubuntu
<alth> Flannel: A channel with 7 users, you think they'll help me? :P
<dsas> holycow_: ??? I've never used automatix
<shadeofgrey> hey everybody
<Chousuke> alth: this channel doesn't support automatix :/
<alth> tiagoboldt: I don't need to use any scripts at the moment, I'm just trying to upgrade my Java ;)
<holycow_> dsas, my appologies, bad tabbing :)
<Flannel> alth: they should.
<Madeye> Flannel, echo "ffmpeg -i $1 -ab 56 -ar 22050 -b 500  -s 320x240 $1.mpg" > Flv2Mpg.sh  ignoring the $1 is there anyway to escape it >?
<shadeofgrey> could anyone please just take a minute and visit a website of mine...  i need to test the total user visits counter code i just added
<dsas> Killuminati: Do you have a Config file in that directory?
<Killuminati> dsas, Yeah
<shadeofgrey> anybody with  a spare 5 seconds please just hit up www.thetruthdirective.com ---
<dli> shadeofgrey, that's nothing to do with #ubuntu
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: give us the URL so we can Slashdot you ;)
<Flannel> !tell arno about vmware
<hwt> how can i use vlan interfaces (8021q) in ubuntu?
<dsas> Killuminati: What output do you get if you type ./Config ?
<shadeofgrey> whats slashdotyting someone imply?
<Killuminati> dsas, lol I didn't capilatize it
<Killuminati> Stupid of me
<thoreauputic> dli: I think it's OK to ask us to test it
<Killuminati> Sorry to bother you... Again
<dsas> Killuminati: :) no problem. Good luck.
<JPT> Is there a shortcut to switch between workspaces?
<arno> I really need some help
<thoreauputic> JPT: ctrl-alt-arrow
<dli> thoreauputic, no, I don't want to click any god-knows-what link
<thoreauputic> dli: then don't
<Flannel> arno: read that page, it'll get you all setup
<czer323> slashdot is a popular website.  to have everyone visit you is refered to as slashdotting.
<JPT> Awesome thanks :D
<thoreauputic> dli: shadeofgrey has been around for a while - I don't think he's a black hat :)
<arno> Flannel : which page?
<Flannel> arno: the link ubotu sent you. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<dli> thoreauputic, okay then
<Chousuke> I wonder what kind of hardware Slashdot runs on
<Chousuke> since slashdot is never slashdotted :P
<dsas> Chousuke: It used to be in the faq. Maybe it still is.
<DShepherd> dli: reinstalling dbus didnt work..
<DShepherd> dli: you think reinstall gnome-power-manger will?
<dli> DShepherd, read dmesg or /var/log/syslog, figure out why? I think gnome-power-manager itself is not stable enough yet
<DShepherd> dli: ok
<T`2> hey guys.. anyone recommend a good way to backup? i'm sending my laptop for repair tomorrow.. so have to backup the 100GB hdd.. i have a 250GB usb drive..
<Killuminati> wtf?
<JPT> Alright, thanks for the help! I will most likely be back! muahahahaha
<Killuminati> Does anybody have experience with UnrealIRCD?
<dli> DShepherd, you may have to wait for the next release of ubuntu, but you can try and figure it out
<alth> #automatix is dead. Have to get rid of this java :(
<arno> Flannel it still doesn't help with the failure
<DShepherd> dli: ok
<holycow_> T`2, well, just backup /home ... its all you really need
<holycow_> you can just drop back your personal dir after reinstall if thats what is going to happen
<dsas> alth: This channel doesn't support automatix. Maybe visiting the automatix forum on ubuntuforums.org will help.
<Killuminati> Can anyone help me? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16259
<dsas> Killuminati: you need to install build-essential
<alth> dsas: It
<alth> Er.
<Killuminati> dsas, Thankyou as always =P
<alth> dsas: It's not really an Automatix problem, it's a Java problem. I have a 'Java 1.4' entry in my Beagle search for Java, I just don't know how to remove it. It might not actually have been installed by Automatix, apparently Automatix is meant to install the 1.5 JRE.
<holycow_> alth, which part of 'find what files are in the java package, find them and delete them' is a mystery?
<imbrandon> alth: sudo apt-get --purge remove j2se1.4
<Killuminati> alth, http://www.java.com/en/download/help/5000011600.xml
<Killuminati> lol
<holycow_> alth, i really want to help, but if you cant figure out how to find the files and delete them, there is no hope for you
<psyoptik> I am trying to make the ra2670 nightly tarball driver for my ralink usb wireless adapter, and when I try to "make" it, I get the error "no rule to make target 'modules'. Stop". I have compiled the linux source in the /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/build directory. any help?
<Killuminati> imbrandon's way is faster and smarter
<T`2> holycow_, yea, but i'm thinking of doing a full hdd image backup.. like dd if=/dev/hda1 ...
<alth> So, holycow_, are you so rude to everyone struggling with a problem? ^_^  I didn't see you see that, I'm sorry.
<dli> psyoptik, sounds like a makefile error, try another source version
<T`2> holycow_, any downside to that? i can always loop mount i guess..
<holycow_> Killuminati, he used automatix aptget doesn't work, automatix bypases that,you know that right?
<const_cast> i just updated from breezy to drapper and now i have some problems with evolution: the folder view dissapeared
<const_cast> any idea what i could do to get it back?
<Killuminati> hollywoodstar, Nope =(
<holycow_> T`2, dd is overkill and takes forever, just copy paste /home its all you need
<Killuminati> Me = Linux noob
<dli> T`2, then " dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/path/to/file "
* Killuminati cries
<JPT> Is there a way to get my Windows copy of Battlefield 2 to run in Ubuntu?
<holycow_> Killuminati, oh c'mon :) lol
<holycow_> Killuminati, i didn't mean that
<T`2> alright.. thanks guys
<holycow_> hehe
<Killuminati> JPT, Um Wine and Cedega?
<holycow_> :)
<imbrandon> JPT, check with the cedega project
<Killuminati> holycow_, I was joking =P
<holycow_> ehe just makin sure :)
<JPT> Alright :D Sorry first time using Ubuntu :P
<dli> T`2, for 100GB, takes about 3 hrs
<pekuja> Is it possible to install Ubuntu over the network?
<imbrandon> JPT, cedega lets you play newr windows games on linux
<imbrandon> pekuja, yes
<Killuminati> JPT, http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=2424
<pekuja> imbrandon, without a CD?
<dli> T`2, boot a livecd, don't do that on a mount partition (/dev/hda1)
<pekuja> imbrandon, I mean with a network boot
<mattyv> hey ppl, using breezy still, none of my usb storage devices auto mount anymore, i can do it manually but if i go to Places > computer and click on the drive it comes up with a pmount error about wrong fs-type, dmesg gives lots of errors on not recognising fs type, not ready to go dapper just yet
<imbrandon> pekuja, yea if you bootstrap the installer
<Killuminati> JPT, I think this would be more helpful ( http://transgaming.org/gamesdb/games/view.mhtml?game_id=3618 )
<pekuja> imbrandon, has the procedure been documented somewhere?
<holycow_> mattyv, thas a known issue on breezy ... there is no fix ... they decided to fix it in dapper
<alth> Ahahaha!
<imbrandon> pekuja, probbly not for ubuntu but it will be the same as debian
<alth> I'm an /idiot/.
<mattyv> really, because it used to work
* alth just found the java entry in Synaptic and wonders why he didn't check there first.
<holycow_> mattyv, *nod* i don't know the specifics, i wasn't happy with breezy as i ran into that a bit
<pekuja> imbrandon, hmn, ok
<Flannel> pekuja: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<DShepherd> dli: I think  I may need to reinstall dbus-1-utils. what say thee?
<psyoptik> I tried a newer tarball and same error occures
<jamison> hi all.. how is ubuntu this nice day?
<mattyv> oh well, thanx, nearly finished the assignments so i might back up /home and upgrade anyway
<Flannel> pekuja: pick the non-CD method that fits what you have (under advanced installation methods)
<dli> DShepherd, as I said, you have to play, but gnome-power-manager is not stable itself the time being
<DShepherd> dli: brb
<DShepherd> dli: kool
<jamison> anyone know a bit about LDAP install issues?
<arn1> can anyone help me??
<psyoptik> I am trying to make the ra2670 nightly tarball driver for my ralink usb wireless adapter, and when I try to "make" it, I get the error "no rule to make target 'modules'. Stop". I have compiled the linux source in the /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/build directory. Is there anything else that could be wrong except the makefile?
<gsuveg> what is the irda port ? ttyS1 maybe ? i need sync my palm, and usbserial module is dead
<imbrandon> pekuja, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<imbrandon> psyoptik, that a question you will have to ask the maintainers of the nightly tarball for the ra driver
<imbrandon> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<T`2> dli, damn! 3hrs!!
<Hoxzer_> is it save to put ubuntu machine to the freezer?
<holycow_> Hoxzer_, lol, what does that mean?
<dsas> Hoxzer_: As long as it's waterproofed, then probably.
<dli> T`2, just a rough guess for 100GB
<pekuja> Flannel, imbrandon, ok, thanks
<Hoxzer_> :) k
<Gasolin_> Hello, Need your Help, I edit $sudo visudo, now everytime ran sudo command get error. Any recovery mothod?
<T`2> dli, unfortunately dont have a liveCD here.. gotta download one which is able to detect the usb drive
<dsas> Gasolin_: If you had sudo access you could purge sudo and then reinstall it :)
<imbrandon> Gasolin_, boot into recovery mode, you will get a root prompt you can edit the visudo file again
<dsas> Gasolin_: Maybe you can do that if you use recovery mode.
<dli> T`2, every livecd should do usb also, anyone should work
<Gasolin_> Thanks, VIVA recovery mode:D
<Gasolin_> thank you all
<imbrandon> np
<dli> T`2, if you got only 20GB, no point to copy 100GB though
<grodius> how do you use check install?
<dli> grodius, you do " checkinstall " instead of " make install"
<Hoxzer_> what does check install do?
<grodius> dli yeah but i guess a better question would be how do you make install to begin with
<jasmuz> Hey all!
<arn1> ???
<jasmuz> Greatings from Spain :D
<Hoxzer_> ???
<holycow_> jasmuz, hola :)
<Hoxzer_> ??? spain is hot place this time of year
<jasmuz> holycow_, saludos!
<Hoxzer_>  have u burned your self?
<jasmuz> Hoxzer_, not for me, im from the caribbean
<Hoxzer_> jasmuz: LOL caribbeans dont use irc
<Hoxzer_> they only chill in the sun
<alth> Can we keep it on topic fellas? #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat.
<robert_> is there some sort of automated system I can use which sorts my POP3 mail into the appropriate IMAP folders on my ubuntu server's imap email server?
<jasmuz> Hoxzer_, hahaha... we have sun all year.
<dxdemetriou> Is there a way to upgrade a firmware on cdrom in Linux?
<jasmuz> alth, sorry
<jasmuz> dxdemetriou, firmware for a CDROM drive?
<Hoxzer_> jasmuz: so u chill whole year?
<alth> Hey, don't apologise to me, jasmuz, just mentioning it ;)
<ardchoille> dxdemetriou: why would you need to do that?
<Coraxyn> Morning
<ardchoille> Coraxyn: morning
<jasmuz> Coraxyn, hey
<Coraxyn> :)
<jasonm> morning
<dxdemetriou> I have a dvdrom that can't read some dvds, and it has new firmware, but I don't know how I make the upgrade
<noiesmo> dxdemetriou, there is firmware upgrade for dvd player I did mine it fixed some issues with certain dvd's but did it in windows youd have to check with drive manufacturer for there firmware upgrade options
<farous> dxdemetriou: are they encrypted dvds
<holycow_> dxdemetriou, that has nothing to do with your firmware
<noiesmo> farous, no blanks have issues
<ardchoille> dxdemetriou: what do you mean by "read"? Are you getting an "encryption" error?
<JPT> When I try to install Wine I get this error:
<JPT> http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/dapper/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<holycow_> as farous says they are encryptied and your libdvdcss cannot decrypt them
<dxdemetriou> No, are dvds that I burn myself
<JPT> x.x
<noiesmo> dxdemetriou, i know what you mean
<holycow_> dxdemetriou, that would still not have anything to do with the firmware
<JPT> HOLY CRAP! WHERE DID THE TIME GO?!?! IT'S 3AM!!! o.o
<noiesmo> dxdemetriou, i had to upgrade my dvd thru windows
<ardchoille> dxdemetriou: if you burned them in Linux, I say it was a bad burn
<jasonm> im still having package problems, ive found the packages i need on packages.ubuntu.com, but when i try to download from the terminal or SPM they are not found...
<Coraxyn> New at this OS.  Copied over iTunes directory to this partition.  Tried in IMPORT folder with Rythmbox.  No joy.  Any hints?
<tobias_> I want to install the new nvidia driver, but the driver in the repo is older than the one on the nvidia site. How do I install the one on the nvidia site?
<farous> jasonm: enable the extra repos
<jasmuz> jasonm, did you update before downloading?
<farous> !info repositories
<ubotu> Package repositories does not exist in dapper
<alth> Coraxyn: Got your MP3 codecs installed?
<dli> jasonm, double check your sources.list
<farous> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto and !easysource
<Coraxyn> Alth, DOH!
<holycow_> tobias_, strongly suggest using the dapper repos only, if yhou install using nvidia installer, uninstalling can be laborious should you either need to remove them, or screw something up
<alth> Coraxyn: Is that a 'Doh, yes, of course!', or a 'Doh, no, how silly of me!'?
<nicolas_faf> Can anyone send me the font 'Courrier' in 'fonts:///' ?
<jasonm> farous, how do i enable extra repos?
<Coraxyn> Alth, yes :)   Where can one find this mysterious codec?
<jasonm> jasmuz, yes
<farous> jasonm: look at ubotu post this will tell you how
<Coraxyn> Alth, libgmp3 is installed
<thoreauputic> !mp3
<noiesmo> Coraxyn, enable multiverse and universe and add libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<jnoon> is there a command line util to set networks setup like ip address, netmask etc? i dont have x/gnome etc
<noiesmo> jnoon, edit /etc/network/interfaces
<alth> Go to the restricted formats page, Coraxyn. You'll need something like...is it w32codecs for MP3? It slips my mind, anyway.
<farous> jnoon: ifconfig
<alth> But it's all on there ;)
<dxdemetriou> Is not that the problem, I used the Nerolinux and are checked. The truth is that I wan't to use windows, and I try to find ways, for example how can I upgrade any firmware from bin files
<jasonm> dli, what do you mean??
<jnoon> noiesmo, farous, thanks, excellent.
<jasmuz> Nerolinux, yuck :P
<jasonm> i know this is supposed to be something very simple,,,, i dont understand why this isnt working
<holycow_> dxdemetriou, have you tried k3b or gnome baker?
<redblades> Umm... Hi, I just installed 3ddesktop, and for some reason, it said glXIsDirect failed, no Direct Rendering possible!
<jasmuz> holycow_, Gnomebaker is FOOL PROOF
<holycow_> dxdemetriou, i don't understand what you mean 'i want to use windows' either ... why don't use you it then?
<jasmuz> redblades, do you have your hardware acceleration enabled?
<YoussefAssad> < jasmuz> holycow_, Gnomebaker is FOOL PROOF   <---- Famous last words...
<jasmuz> hahaha
<redblades> jasmuz, I'm not sure I understand
<YoussefAssad> :)
<holycow_> YoussefAssad, heh
<dli> jasonm, ask ubotu about easysource
<jasmuz> redblades, in order to use 3Ddesktop you must have a compatible video system, as it uses high FPS (Frames Per Seccond)
<redblades> jasmuz, ???
<redblades> So?
<ii> yeah
<ii> http://www.linuxiso.org/
<dxdemetriou> holycow_, anyway, I'll make some search to know exactly what to ask. Thanks all for help :)
<jasmuz> !3d
<ii> CAN I GET LINUX FROM HERE
<ubotu> I know nothing about 3d
<redblades> ii yes!
<T`2> ii, no
<ii> were
<T`2> ii, its on the website
<holycow_> dxdemetriou, ehe okay
<YoussefAssad> ii: you say that like linux is some transmitted disease.
* alth grins at ii
<redblades> T`2 I think that's what he meanas
<YoussefAssad> "Hello, can I get gonorrhea here?"
<redblades> HEHEHE
<jasmuz> ahahaah
* alth grins at YoussefAssad 
<squiggly> Are you really a raghead, YoussefAssad? Or is that a joke
<alth> I think we all need testing for Linux then.
<redblades> jasmuz, Is there no way to enable this?
<alth> squiggly, watch your racism dude.
<YoussefAssad> squiggly: what's a raghead?
<noiesmo> redblades, what video card you got
<jasmuz> redblades, yes...all depending on your Video card...
<Killuminati> Um
<redblades> Uhhh... I forgot
<Killuminati> Can anyone help me?
<Killuminati> =(
<squiggly> judging by the whois, i guess you are
<YoussefAssad> squiggly: I'm half Arab, if that's what you're asking, yes.
<redblades> How do I check?
<Killuminati> YoussefAssad, I thought you were Chinese by your nick.
<jasmuz> redblades, lspci should e a good start
<YoussefAssad> Killuminati: lived there for a couple of years, that's about as Chinese as I can claim to be :)
<redblades> Sorry, I forgot
<noiesmo> redblades, type lspci in terminal will list cards in on system
<redblades> Yeah I know, I just forgot the command
<Killuminati> YoussefAssad, lol I'm half Persian but I was born in Australia
<Killuminati> Funny how things are =)
<redblades> nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] 
<YoussefAssad> Killuminati: a Fellow member of the Mutts Intl. Club :)
<jasmuz> Im Dominican (Mixed Spanish, French and African)
<Killuminati> lol
<noiesmo> ubotu, tell redblades about nvidia
<Killuminati> Nice to meet everyone, All 793 of you =P
<Pjott> Hey all!
<jasmuz> redblades,  you must check to see if it works with the Nvidia propietary driver
<mattyv> aussie aussie aussie, oi, oi, oi
<Pjott> I've got SERIOUS problems... In my mind, and with Ubuntu
<Killuminati> Let's win the world cup!
<alth> Fat chance.
<Pjott> The "vga=771" thingy
<mattyv> we're doin better than usual :)
<Killuminati> I know but it's a chance nonetheless
<Killuminati> =P
<jasmuz> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pjott> Should I put that in "Other Options (F6)" When I have the CD insterted ?
<YoussefAssad> anyhow, back to work (now that I appear to have found a mutt bug!). squiggly, I'm sorry for your "raghead" remark, but I have no hard feelings.
<holycow_> Pjott, ignore that and just hit enter and keep on going
<andi_> yahui
<dli> !tell jasonm about easysource
<Pjott> ...
<andi_> halo
<Killuminati> ./unreal: line 10: /home/irwin/Unreal32/src/ircd: is a directory
<Killuminati> But I have that directory
<Pjott> I've instled Ubuntu, but when bootng, I only get a black screen
<Killuminati> Does anybody know it's significance?
<andi_> greeting to The sport
<Killuminati> Pjott, There might be a problem with grub.
<holycow_> Pjott, do you see a login line on that black screen?
<andi_> I want to stop
<Pjott> Then my monitor goes "INVALID SCAN FREQ." - Hitachi CM823F 21" CRT Monitor, that is
<andi_> see u bybye
<mattyv> Pjott, what sort of vid card
<dsas> Killuminati: You may be better getting help by going to the Unreal IRCd channel
<Pjott> Killuminati: Might be
<Pjott> holycow_: No, can't see that
<holycow_> ah Pjott  you have the wrong refresh rates for your xserver
<Pjott> that's the problem
<Pjott> ah
<Pjott> yes, heard about that
<Pjott> Tell meeee ;D;D
<ardchoille> Be back later :)
<Killuminati> dsas, Do you know where that is? =P
<holycow_> you need to login in recovery mode and fix that /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dsas> Killuminati: Not an idea, maybe it says on their homepage or something.
<holycow_> !recovery
<ubotu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<blackline> I want my desklet (OsX clock) to always be on top, anyone knows how? Found this in code, something there? <display window-flags="sticky, below">
<Killuminati> Pjott, When you get the error, Ctrl+Alt F1 to get to a console screen, login and try:
<holycow_> try that
<Killuminati> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<holycow_> or you can boot into live cd and change that file manually
<Azertyuuu> hey all, does anyone know a command to remove everything of VMWare Workstation ?
<holycow_> or do as Killuminati suggests
<Pjott> But what should I do then?
<Killuminati> Sorry if my help isn't very helpful
<Pjott> What should I put it to?
<Pjott> <-- NOOB
<Killuminati> Um you can try mine or holycow_'s method.
<Killuminati> Both should work
<mattyv> sounds like u hav a decent monitor, look in the manual for its specs on refresh & sync if u can
<holycow_> Pjott, sounds lik eyou need someone to help you by holding your hand a bit ... thats okay, but i don't have time to do this now i'm sorry
<holycow_> :/
<holycow_> stick around maybe someone can run you through it
<alth> Grr. Ok, I removed Java 1.4, apt-get installed sun-j2re1.5, and now java -version is saying that /usr/bin/java doesn't exist, and it's not working in firefox!
<farous> alth: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<farous> Pjott: restate your prob
<Azertyuuu> alth:  javaRE1.5 had some serious bugs I remember
<neutrinomass> Is it possible to configure the packages to be installed through the alternate CD ? (for the desktop or server distro )
<usuario> ola
<alth> Azertyuuu: I was having major problems with Frostwire with 1.4, a Frostwire developer told me to get 1.5.
<alth> farous: What now? 3 options.
<usuario> no ablo en jngles
<Flannel> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<farous> alth: choose the one you want
<Yonda> I have a PC thats connected to a network via a standard network card. everytime i reboot, I have to re-enable the card...How can I stop it from doing this!
<Pjott> Mafakkas :P
<Pjott> d hette pakkar bare drit i
<Killuminati> To anybody I might help in the future, I've only been using Ubuntu for a few days to please forgive me if I'm not helpful
<farous> yonda do yo9u know the module name of your card
<Pjott> mhm
<Pjott> nai
<alth> Hey, Farous, guess that worked! You rock man. Thanks.
<Coraxyn> Joy :)  THanks :)
<farous> :)
<jasonm> /usr/bin/apt-get: /usr/bin/apt-get: cannot execute binary file
<jasonm> thats what i get
<BIAF> hi, how to i apt-get SSL
<jasonm> i dont understand
<Pjott> 77438_-_+\435435\\fe++fd f+ds ctrl v7mf
<Pjott> thats it my father's Aftername
<Pjott> hade
<farous> BIAF: ssh client is installed by default. ssh server is openssh-server package search using synaptic and install it
<dsas> BIAF: SSL for what?
<Yonda> farous, eth0?
<BIAF> thx
<Pseudonym> Ok... I just ran into somewhat of a bad problem, fixed it luckily, but I wanna know about possible prevantative measures...
<alth> Hmm, farous - java -version is now returning the correct information, but Firefox isn't working.
<neutrinomass> Is it possible to configure the packages to be installed through the alternate CD ? (for the desktop or server distro )
<farous> Yonda: i asked for your card what type of card
<dsas> ah, SSL isn't SSH
<BIAF> Im installing ISPConfig, and half way throug, it says it cant openSSL
<farous> alth: install the java plugin package
<alth> "additional plugins are required to display the media on the page" etc.
<farous> BIAF: oh sorry i misread your post
<alth> Righto farous.
<dsas> BIAF: you probably want openssl
<BIAF> nps
<Harold_P> ChanServ thinks I'm stupid.
<Harold_P> :(
<dsas> BIAF: or libssl should I say
<Hobbsee> Harold_P: why so?
<dsas> BIAF: It depends what the program is trying to do with it. There's lots of ssl packages for different things.
<Harold_P> It told me to read the rules! >:o
<BIAF> Im installing ISPConfig
<Yonda> farous, A dlink dfe-528tx
<Pseudonym> My /boot/ partition is relatively small, and fills up quickly I guess... resulting in my computer almost being rendered unusable when I tried to boot, because apparently, the last kernals were not able to be installed correctly because there was not enough space... I somehow though that ubuntu automatically pruned back old kernals that weren't needed anymore in 5.10... is this true, and if so, why does it not do this on Dapper?
<jasmuz> Does anyone know about medical programs ported from Debian-med to Ubuntu?
<BIAF> ERROR : Could not make OpenSSL
<redblades> Oh dear'
<holycow_> Pseudonym, its not true, there isno pruning of anything
<alth> Hey, thanks again Farous, it works fine now :D
<mattyv> Pjott, i think i can help u now, as somebody suggested u need to boot into recovery mode and run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, i can help with wat to put in then
<psyoptik> I am still having problems installing the ralink module. Everytime I make I get a "no rule to make target 'modules'. Stop." I have trying everything to creating a symbolic link to the kernel source and using make-kpkg modules_image" to editing the makefile. any help?
<Pseudonym> Ok, that was just what it seemed...
<holycow_> new kernels are considered new packages, thus you haveto remove old kernels
<redblades> I followed the instructions on the binarydrivers site
<redblades> And I lost X
<Pseudonym> But then... what should I do with obsolete kernals, and how can I make sure I don't accidently delete something super critical?
<redblades> I'm really worried
<holycow_> new kernels dont replace old kernels as too much can go wrong, this isn't windows afterall and flexibility is prized ... so yeah you haveto remove krenels your slef
<redblades> I can't get X to work!
<holycow_> Pseudonym, sudo apt-get remove --purge kernelpackage after you verified new one works
<Pseudonym> Can I see the obsolete kernals in synaptic?
<farous> Yonda: oh that is easier it is nto a wireless card ok
<holycow_> Pseudonym, yep
<Pseudonym> Should I see it under base system?
<farous> Yonda: open the file, sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<Yonda> farous, just the old fashioned corded variety ;)
<holycow_> Pseudonym,  ... just search them in synaptic actually :)
<holycow_> i forget where they are
<farous> Yonda: at the end type auto eth0
<psyoptik> I am still having problems installing the ralink module. Everytime I make I get a "no rule to make target 'modules'. Stop." I have trying everything to creating a symbolic link to the kernel source and using make-kpkg modules_image" to editing the makefile. any help?
<redblades> Please, I'm really lost
<farous> Yonda: those are the best suppoerted by liunx:)
<Flannel> farous, Yonda: gksudo gedit
<redblades> I can't get x working, and it says that their is no xorg installed!
<mattyv> i g2g but if somebody wants to help Pjott edit his xorg.conf, his monitor values are "Hitachi, Ltd.; Hitachi CM823F; HTCB3F7; 31.0-121.0; 50.0-160.0"
<farous> Flannel: !! enlighten me why is that better then sudo
<DShepherd> dli: i found a little.. hack.. it works for now.. thanks for everything..
<dsas> farous: Security reasons.
<Flannel> farous: sudo screws up some graphical things, gksudo does not.  it's technical, having to do with root folders, and stuff.
<redblades> ANYONE? I'm entirely unable to get X working
<redblades> I have absolutley no idea what to do.
<farous> Flannel: ok thanx will remember that :)
* stc hi
<psyoptik> does no one know anything about the make error "no rule to make target 'modules'. Stop."?
<Flannel> farous: so yeah, any graphical program, use gksudo instead of sudo.
<farous> Flannel: will do that
<visik7> hi
<Pseudonym> So, assuming the current 686 kernal works... keeping one older backup kernal should be fine right?
<dsas> psyoptik: It could be a dodgy makefile, or the makefile. IIRC that means that part of the makefile says "jump to the modules bit", when there is no modules bit.
<dsas> Pseudonym: Keeping one known good kernel is fine yes.
<visik7> I've apt-get source kernel-image-2.6.15-25-686 and after appling a patch I run dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot but it took a huge amount of time 'couse it compile for all x86 supported arch 386 686 k7 etc... is there a way to compile only 686 ?
<nigue> hello
<redblades> I've edited xorg.conf to say "nv" "vesa" "nvidia" none of them work
<Pseudonym> Ok then, I thank you very much for your help guys. Have a good evening/day/morning, relative to wherever you guys are.
<DShepherd> is the nv driver the 3D accelerated open source driver? or nvidia?
<redblades> nv
<visik7> nv driver aren't 3d accelerated
<dsas> visik7: Yes, you need to find out about debian/control or debian/rules (can't remember which)
<visik7> only 2d
<redblades> Well, I tried to get the nvidia-glx 3d one, and now I have no X
<dsas> visik7: Try the debian policy manual, or the new  maintainers guide.
<redblades> I have no display at all
<redblades> Will somebody help?
<DShepherd> redblades: nv you say.. thanks
<redblades> visik7, do you have any idea as to how I can fix this?
<tomlikestorock> hey again... I've got tv out, but videos don't display on the tv. what gives? (ati, btw)
<redblades> I even tried to reinstall xorg, and it says it can't find it!
<finalbeta> I'm having problems using ndiswrapper on a wpc54g, getting SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown file or folder when I want to start the interface. I have no wireless encryption enabled yet.
<someothernick> which package gives you "root-nautilus-here"?
<redblades> Wait, what is the name of the package?
<redblades> xserver-xorg-something?
<jnoon> i cant get djbdns to install via apt... is this a known issue? i get: Package djbdns is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<holycow_> jnoon, its not an issue, its just installed by another packe and is probably depricated
<Ng> jnoon: the only related package I can see is: "djbdns-installer - Source only package for building djbdns"
<holycow_> apt-cache search djbdns should give yo ua list of alternatives
<alth> someothernick: I think that's a script, is it not?
<jnoon> ok ill check that out
<jasmuz> redblades, xserver-xorg
<someothernick> alth, yes
<alth> So would it be in a package?
<someothernick> that was my question
<tomlikestorock> anyone? anyone know how to get videos to display through tv-out?
<mgut> hello all. a quick noob question. how do i find out which /dev/ entry is used by my infrared port. i know its working because multisync connects to it but it doesnt sync phonebook. so i try gscmxx, but obviously the default (/dev/ttyS0) is not the right one. any suggestions?
<alth> Hmm, booting into Windows to give more partition space to Ubuntu ^_^
<sp1d3r_> anyone use mldonkey here?
<tomlikestorock> !tvout
<ubotu> I know nothing about tvout
<sp1d3r_> I want to know why the maximum number of server connections is limited to 4 server at same time
<squiggly> thats just the default sp1d3r_
<redblades> Well, I got it sorted
<redblades> THYOUVERYMUCH
<redblades> Only joking
<mgut> anyone? irda = /dev/??
<Hoxzer_> why irda?
<gsuveg> mgut: depend on your hardware
<Hoxzer_> what makes irda so special?
<gsuveg> ttyS0 or S1 or so
<bigfoot1> i want to compress files. should i use tar.gz or gz?
<Killuminati> bigfoot1, It won't make much of a difference
<T`2> bigfoot1, tar provides you organization
<T`2> bigfoot1, gz doesn't have a directory structure, etc..
<BIAF> how do i get RPM installed
<Flannel> !tell BIAF about alien
<bigfoot1> i want to compress a directory and its subdirecotries. It's got html files, and others. I want to keep the directory structure and save file space (read: i want to compress).
<bigfoot1> Killuminati: how can you say that?
<bigfoot1> ?
<bigfoot1> in windows, i can choose the compression level. how about on ubuntu/ linux?
<holycow_> bigfoot1, right click and create archive maybe?
<bigfoot1> holycow_: yes, that's what i'm doing.
<bigfoot1> but it doesn't ask me how much compression i want
<bigfoot1> in winzip (on windows) i can set the compression level
<holycow_> why would you want that?
<holycow_> its stupid, just zip it up and expect the max compression
<lasindi> Hi all, if I want a program to run everytime my Ubuntu machine starts up, is there a configuration file that I add the command to in Ubuntu? (I know that on Slackware, I can do this in the /etc/rc.d/rc.local file, for example.)
<holycow_> why would you need 50% compression? does that make sense or is it even usefull?
<Killuminati> bigfoot1, http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/warty/libs/liblzo1
<Flannel> holycow_: no.  it's not stupid.  gzip is set to 6 by default (of 9), you can set it as a command line argument, bigfoot1
<weedar> When using apt-get I get the following error - Could not connect to 127.0.0.1:8118 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<Flannel> holycow_: you save processor/memory usage by compressing less
<holycow_> Flannel, lol that is the most idiotic option i've ever seen
<weedar> But I have no repository in my sources.list that refers to localhost in any way - Any ideas?
<holycow_> oh well, then it is possible :)
<Killuminati> weedar, Try doing; sudo aptitude install <package name>
<bigfoot1> so if  i do the the archiving via Nautilusu (right click) what is the compression level?
<Flannel> bigfoot1: probably 6, I don't know.  I don't have a GUI.  It runs archive manager though, right?  you can probably check the options in that.
<Killuminati> holycow_, Don't be rude in the future.
<bigfoot1> Flannel: weird. i chose "tar.gz" as the extension. The directory is 690mb uncompressed. in the tar.gz, it's about the same.
<bigfoot1> how come
<bigfoot1> ?
<holycow_> Killuminati, stop being a child, there was nothing rude in any of my statement
<bigfoot1> i expected the html files to be highly compressible
<weedar> Killuminati: I still get the error, but at least one of the necessary packages got installed. I guess my repositories are down atm
<dsas> There aren't any compression options in archive-manager any more iirc
<innerworld> hello friends, someone know which tutorial should I follow to get Xgl running in Ubuntu64 + ATI 9600 Card?
<redblades> Well, that didn't go at all well
<Flannel> bigfoot1: they are compressable.  I think you imght be reading wrong. or something.
<Killuminati> weedar, Can you pastebin your sources.list?
<Flannel> innerworld: #ubuntu-xgl for XGL related support
<Hoxzer_> bigfoot1: why not just make a rar archieve with unrar
<Killuminati> holycow_, Last time I checked calling a comment stupid was rude.
<innerworld> thx Flannel gonna insist there... (not many answers there)
<holycow_> Killuminati, *sigh*
<holycow_> here we go, bizzaro land again
<Flannel> innerworld: XGL isn't officially supported by ubuntu.  But, the topic in that room should link you places.
<dsas> !tell innerworld about xgl
<weedar> Killuminati: http://pastebin.ca/68967
<bigfoot1> Killuminati: holycow_ was saying that the option to have a midlevel compression level was not really necessary
<Killuminati> I do realise that but saying a statement is stupid is rude.
<Killuminati> I won't argue though =/
<sp1d3r_> anyone know why mldonkey is connected at most with 4 network at same time?
<holycow_> Killuminati, wow man, you are one strange person
<Killuminati> holycow_, Coming from you =P
<holycow_> *blink*
<holycow_> welcomecome to my ignore list
<bigfoot1> Killuminati: i don't think he said your comment was stupid
<Killuminati> weedar, Can you tell me the error you get when you try using apt-get
<Arafangion> nested screen sessions make for _quite_ the dance...
<Killuminati> bigfoot1, I know he didn't.
<Killuminati> holycow_, I was joking =/
<bigfoot1> Killuminati: you were joking? i didn't know that
<Killuminati> bigfoot1, I was joking about him being strange.
<Killuminati> lol
<bigfoot1> Killuminati: i don't know whether he was joking
<weedar> Killuminati: the error is Could not connect to 127.0.0.1:8118 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<Killuminati> Hm
<BIAF> getting error installing webmin '/bin/sh is nneded by webmin-1.280-1.noarch' & '/usr/bin/perl is nneded by webmin-1.280-1.noarch' any ideas?
<bigfoot1> oh, the 680 mb directory is compressed now to  219mb. i realized that the archiving was step one. Only after it's done, will the comrpession happen
<bigfoot1> i should have waited for it all to finish
<nige_> is anyone by chance with iinet.net.au as an isp":
<holycow_> correct biggie
<Killuminati> nige_, Why do you ask?
<bigfoot1> can anyone confirm what compression level is set for "file roller"
<bigfoot1> ?
<Killuminati> weedar, Please wait a minute
<bigfoot1> coz if it doesn't give me the max compression, i'll compress in some other way (maybe cli).
<nige_> Killuminati, becuase i am wondering why all of a sudden my port forwarding has stopped
<nige_> i am wondering if iinet has stoped dynamic dns names
<avis> how do you access file roller from gnome in dapper drake ubuntu gnome ?
<kdean06> I set a root password because I dislike sudo. Since then, none of my System -> Administrative menu options load beyon "Starting Administrative Application". Is this "normal", is it a bug, or just an inconcenient side effect?
<bigfoot1> avis: easy
<Killuminati> nige_, I think you should be going on whirlpool.net
<nige_> i am there now :)
<bigfoot1> avis: select some files, then right click, select "create archive"
<avis> most excellent.  the gods will be pleased.
<Killuminati> nige_, are you using a router?
<Killuminati> weedar, I don't know sorry =(
<avis> thank you bigfoot1
<bigfoot1> avis: or select a file that file roller makes (tar.gz, tar, zip, etc)
<Killuminati> What's the package you are trying to get?
<weedar> Killuminati: oh well, thanks for trying at least :)
<bigfoot1> avis: welcome
<nige_> Killuminati, I was using a wrt54g now using an ipcop box
<weedar> But this is a very weird error, if I use firefox I am able to download the file "manually", but if I try to use wget I get the same error
<Killuminati> nige_, Have you forwarded your ports on that?
<sp1d3r_> what is T status in ps command?
<sikamedia> are there some applications for harddisk encryption with ubuntu?
<weedar> It is almost like apt-get and wget try to use a proxy on this machine
<nige_> i believe soo
<Killuminati> weedar, What was the package you were trying to get?
<weedar> Killuminati: subversion
<nige_> i have setup portforwarding on the ip copy box
<nige_> :)
<nige_> Killuminati, try sshing into nige.gotdns.com
<weedar> but as I said, I don't think the package or repository itself is the problem, but somehow that apt-get and wget is trying to use privoxy or similar
<avis> sikdamedia i once read an article where ubuntu provided encryption for external usb hard drives
<Killuminati> nige_, Either your on slow internet or I'm getting anywhere soon =P
<bigfoot1> how do i compress a directory's contents (filse and subdirectories) via commandline using Max compression?
<nige_> hmm
<nige_> shouldnt be slow
<nige_> testing speed now
<sp1d3r_> In ps command what is T status for a process
<sp1d3r_> ?
<nige_> Killuminati, my download speed is: 1.35Mbps
<Killuminati> nige_, Your upstream is important here.
<nige_> yep, checking that too
<nige_> :)
<dsas> bigfoot1: tar -cfz compressedname.tar.gz foldername/
<dsas> bigfoot1: From the top of my head so it may not be 100% right
<nige_> apprently its : 0.22 Mbps
<nige_> thats kinda sad
<bigfoot1> dsas: is there a way it can use the original folder name?
<Michael___> Helllllo all
<dsas> bigfoot1: tar -cfz foldername.tar.gz foldername/ ?
<Killuminati> Hey Michael___
<Killuminati> nige_, Even at that speed I should be able to connect instantly
<Killuminati> I think you haven't forwarded your ports correctly
<nige_> hmm
<nige_> thats what i am thinking
<nige_> something is really odd
<nige_> i am concerned about it
<Killuminati> nige_, Why do you need SSH?
<Killuminati> Is it for a local network?
<nige_> becuase when I am at work, I often ssh into the home box to test settings on the work site
<Killuminati> Oh
<Killuminati> Hmm
<nige_> i also like to beable to use a remote desktop so I can so people how to do things from external
<sp1d3r_> how can I delete all process in ps list with T status ?
<larsemil> my dapper turns the display blank after 10 min of idle. allthough all the values are correct in the gui's for screensaver and energysaving...
<bigfoot1> guys, is bzip as safe as gzip? i mean, no greater risk of file corruption, etc?
<Killuminati> gzip = better.
<dsas> bzip will just give you better compression.
<bigfoot1> Killuminati: no risk of file corruption, lost data?
<Killuminati> bigfoot1, Miniscule.
<Killuminati> nige_, I'll try connecting again.
<bigfoot1> Killuminati: how is gzip better
<bigfoot1> ?
<nige_> Killuminati, okay
<Killuminati> It's supported well
<Killuminati> I doubt you'll ever have any problems with it.
<larsemil> anyone has an idea of how to turn the "screen blankening" thing off in dapper?
<bigfoot1> so gzip is better but bzip can cormpress better, Killuminati, yes?
<Killuminati> bigfoot1, Yes. I'm pretty sure bzip has a better compression rate.
<Killuminati> nige_, lol I forgot your host/ip
<nige_> nige.gotdns.com
<r3nd3r> is the difference between xubuntu and ubuntu only the window manager ?
<apokryphos> r3nd3r: and a few apps, yes.
<holycow_> and desktop environment too
<Killuminati> I still can't connect
<BIAF> im getting a notice when installing webmin saying that 'the perl SSLeay library is not installed. SSL Not available, is that important? seems to be moving on through the install
<r3nd3r> will it run all the latest pakages
<apokryphos> yes
<r3nd3r> ok thanks
<r3nd3r> ill download it now
<Killuminati> BIAD, No they aren't
<BIAF> thx
<nige_> okay
<nige_> it seems its the forwarding
<nige_> for some really odd reason....
<Killuminati> nige_, Check how you configured it.
<Killuminati> It might be some small fault
<nige_> Killuminati, loooking through it now
<nige_> :)
<Killuminati> Good luck =)
<nige_> cheers
<tobias_> Maybe a bit offtopic, but are there any users in this channel that also have problems with ubuntu, wine and WoW 1.11 since yesterday?
<scheuri> hi all
<Killuminati> tobias_, Are you the only person having this problem?
<Killuminati> scheuri, Hi =)
<r3nd3r> which version of xfce does the latest xubuntu include ?
<scheuri> hi Killuminati
<apokryphos> !info xfce
<ubotu> Package xfce does not exist in dapper
<avis> ok here is a letterman stupid newbie question.  i of course have had new pages open in new tabs in firefox but i've never manually initiated my own tab for my own use.  someone help me then conk me on the head with a hammer.
<apokryphos> !info xfce4
<ubotu> xfce4: Installs Xfce4 core and scripts to set it up. In repository universe, is optional. Version 4.3.0-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<tobias_> Killuminati: WineHQ isnt sorted out yet, they dont know what exactly causes the error, but imho blizz fucked up the opengl mode of wine
<apokryphos> r3nd3r: that version
<Flannel> r3nd3r: 4.4b1, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XubuntuDapperReleaseNotes
<Killuminati> tobias_, If it's a widespread problem then I'm afraid I can't help
<r3nd3r> sweeeet
<tobias_> Killuminati, thanks ok, thanks though... trying with all patches and versions of wine I can find
<scheuri> tobias_: you might also have a look at other channles here...winehq and such
<_BlackBrokenWing> oddio...
<tobias_> I did, they cant seem to help
<_BlackBrokenWing> my god..
<compengi> how can i make  nautilus-scrpits work
<compengi> i have them bu i can't use them
<r3nd3r> is xfce the fastest window manager out there ?
<Killuminati> tobias_, Check http://transgaming.org/forum/viewforum.php?f=51
<Flannel> r3nd3r: no.
<r3nd3r> Flannel, what is ?
<dsas> r3nd3r: You may want to try blackbox, fluxbox or whatever someone else will probably reccomend.
<apokryphos> r3nd3r: it's quite a lightweight desktop environment
<Killuminati> tobias_, I think I found how to get it working
<tobias_> Killuminati: you did?
<avis> is blackbox still in development ?
<apokryphos> r3nd3r: xfce is better supported than other lightweight window managers
<avis> how lightweight is xfce ?  or will my mileage vary ?
<Killuminati> tobias_, http://www.mattbowen.net/blog/2006/06/21/world-of-patchcraft/
<compengi> can any one help me
<apokryphos> it varies, but it's more lightweight than gnome or kde
<dsas> avis: What window manager isn't.
<Killuminati> compengi, What's the problem?
<compengi> can any one help me
<compengi> how can i make  nautilus-scrpits work
<compengi> how can i make  nautilus-scrpits work
<apokryphos> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<boulzor> If you love football go to /join #FootScore1,0 !!!!
<compengi> i have them but i can't use them
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b boulzor!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<avis> dsas, i'm not sure.  i kinda thought blackbox faded a long time ago.  of course thats when i was trying to run it on a mere p166 with limited ram and i could not run it myself
<tobias_> Killuminati: Thanks... I'll now sit back and relax while this page loads, it's really slow
<Killuminati> tobias_, Have fun on WoW =P
<dsas> avis: I don't think it's been very actively maintained tbh. The pace of development amongst the *box WMs doesn't seem to be fast.
<Killuminati> compengi, Can you please wait a minute?
<tobias_> Killuminati: if your page works, that is ^^
<compengi> sure
<avis> ok
<Killuminati> tobias_, It works. I just went to it.
<avis> i'm going to apt-get xfce so i can use that along with gnome on my dapper drake.
<BIAF> what is Usermin , just an area i passed in the Webmin panel, is it a must?
<tobias_> Killuminati: it doesnt work as yet... still loading, bah, my patience isnt what it were since this patch ><
<apokryphos> avis: recommended way to install is to get xubuntu-desktop
<avis> assuming that gdm can handle the switching ?
<apokryphos> it can
<avis> ok
<avis> thank you
<Killuminati> tobias_, I can pm you it.
<apokryphos> also, #xubuntu is available for xfce-related help
<Killuminati> compengi, cripts are invoked by selecting a file or group of files, and right-clicking with the mouse, to bring up a 'Context' menu. One of the options of this menu is the 'Scripts' submenu, which allows you to select a script to invoke on the selected files.
<tobias_> Killuminati: That'd be wonderful, however I cant respond cause I'm not registered on freenode
<Killuminati> Time to pastebin then =P
<apokryphos> tobias_: so register
<apokryphos> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<compengi> Killuminati,  but this is the problem when i right click on any folder i don't have a thing called script
<Killuminati> compengi, Then you obviously didn't install it =P
<someothernick> Killuminati, he doesn't have that option. all files are there and permissions are correct. but when he right clicks there is no option to select scripts
<compengi> i had it
<Killuminati> tobias
<[HHS] Dawnwater> Killuminati: I'm registered now, pm/pastebin on =D
<Killuminati> [HHS] Dawnwater, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16261
<[HHS] Dawnwater> Killuminati: thanks
<compengi> in .gnome2 i have a folder called nautilus scrpits
<Killuminati> No problem =)
<compengi> with 3 scripts in it
<Killuminati> compengi, You probably had an error whilst installing it
<compengi> and how do i reinstall it?
<[HHS] Dawnwater> Killuminati: That guide would've helped, about 36 hours ago. The problem is not that I cant patch the game, I just can't play it, at least, the opengl mode wont let me to. I dont think this is in your reach, so I'll carry on
<Killuminati> [HHS] Dawnwater, Ah.
<compengi> Killuminati, how do i reinstall it
<Killuminati> compengi, Sorry I forgot about you
<Killuminati> Do you know the package name?
<Killuminati> [HHS] Dawnwater, http://transgaming.org/forum/viewtopic.php?p=32537#32537
<compengi> your ok
<sp1d3r_> how can I kill a process with T status in ps command?
<Azertyuuu> hey all, how can I use Wifi in VMWare via my linux-wifi-connection ?
<[HHS] Dawnwater> Killuminati: Where should I add those lines?
<weedar> Azertyuuu: if the wifi works in linux just set vmware to use bridged connection
<Killuminati> [HHS] Dawnwater, Your wine/xedega config
<Killuminati> compengi, Do you know the pacakge name?
<StAfZe6> hey
<Azertyuuu> weedar: yes, it works
<weedar> Azertyuuu: I know ;)
<Azertyuuu> weedar: i mean, it works in linux
<weedar> ah, sorry :D
<scheuri> sp1d3r_: you can't kill it with ps, but you can find out its process ID (PID) to kill it with the "kill" command
<weedar> Azertyuuu: but anyway, you can choose in vmware to let the virtual machine use bridged networking, which basically means that it uses the already working connection you have
<Killuminati> compengi, get nautlius-scripts-manager
<compengi> Killuminati, no i don't
<nige_> can anyone give me a hand with ipcop and port forwarding?
<compengi> Killuminati, from where
<Azertyuuu> weedar: hmm, let's see
<crodriguez> ola
<[HHS] Dawnwater> Killuminati: there is still some fun in here. We just caused the whole game to appear upside down xD
<NET||abuse> i'm grepping a file... and i'm getting alot out.. i want to cut down on lines with Login | Logout in them
<Killuminati> [HHS] Dawnwater, But it worked?
<weedar> Azertyuuu: let me know if it works, at least it did for me.
<NET||abuse> cat logfile | grep accountname is my current command,, what do i do to reduce the junk coming out?
<[HHS] Dawnwater> Killuminati: A bit, with double desktop buffering off
<Killuminati> compengi, System >> Administration >> Synaptic Package Managers
<Killuminati> [HHS] Dawnwater, So that's a step forward.
<Killuminati> =P
<weedar> [HHS] Dawnwater: suggested fix: turn monitor upside down
<[HHS] Dawnwater> weedar: The game is upside down, sadly the buttons arent. Also my sound is fucked up and I cant click anything. Nice try tho ^^
<Killuminati> Ok
<Azertyuuu> weedar: I have set ethernet connection to "bridge", restarted , but no luck
<scheuri> Azertyuuu: are you able to ping anything?
<weedar> Azertyuuu: could you list the other alternatives to "bridge", maybe I am remebering the wrong one..?
<weedar> If only I had vmware installed on this one I'd check myself
<scheuri> weedar: Azertyuuu: brigded is what you want of your vm wants direct network access
<Azertyuuu> I want that windows (guest), uses my linux wifi connection
<weedar> scheuri: in that case I remembered right, but it is weird that it doesn't work for Azertyuuu
<NET||abuse> does anyone else use pptpconfig at all... i'm having some issues gettin the vpn's it makes to work.. or is there a better tool?
<scheuri> Azertyuuu: THAT however, means, that you should you either NAT or "localhost only" connection from guest to host and the host acts as router...
<scheuri> Azertyuuu: I dont think there is a chance to emulate wifi for your guests
<r3nd3r> hey ive already downloaded the latest ubuntu cd but havent installed it yet,  but ive now decided that i want Xfce. should i download xubuntu or is it fairly easy to install it on ubuntu ? how big is the xfce desktop package ?
<scheuri> Azertyuuu: as hardware that is to use it themselves
<NET||abuse> pptpconfig is setting routes to my remote network but only to the ip which i am assigned on the remote network ,, with netmask 255.255.255.255
<apokryphos> r3nd3r: you can very easily install xubuntu from Ubuntu; you only need to install one package and it'll resolve all other depends.
<Killuminati> [HHS] Dawnwater, Do you get any errors?
<apokryphos> r3nd3r: it wouldn't be too much, I'd imagine; xfce and gnome are GTK.
<r3nd3r> apokryphos, but it needs to download all the depends as well right ?
<apokryphos> yes
<avis> dependencies, yes
<Azertyuuu> scheuri: i'll give NAT a try
<r3nd3r> then i think ill download the xubuntu cd
<scheuri> r3nd3r: depending on what CD you have another windowmanager (KDE or GNOME) is installed...if you dont want that you need to deinstall it again
<apokryphos> r3nd3r: it would be a *lot* less than downloading a whole 'nother CD though
<jnoon> dunno if theres any dns experts around but im trying to run mydns (dns server) to make some domains resolve to local boxes, and i have dnscache (djbdns) working for external caching etc.  i would think theres a way to make dnscache first check the mydns server to see if that has a record for something internal, but cant figure out that part (ie, how they cooperate)
<r3nd3r> oh no.. i want both gnome and xfce
<[HHS] Dawnwater> Killuminati: Yes, a badmatch if that says anything to you
<apokryphos> r3nd3r: yeah, if you install xubuntu-desktop from gnome then you'll have it
<scheuri> Azertyuuu: well...never tried that issue myself...therefore cant really help...I'd imagine that localhost might help as well...just tell windows that your hostsystem ist gateway...and then setup host to act as such
<apokryphos> r3nd3r: if you plan on having them both, then there's no reason to download the other CD.
<Killuminati> YES
<scheuri> r3nd3r: then you are perfectly fine by installing it manually after installation of the CD...that is perfectly possible
<Killuminati> FOUND A SOLUTION
<r3nd3r> apokryphos, how can i find out the filesize of xubuntu-desktop packkage ?
<r3nd3r> apokryphos, and if possible the dependencies ?
<Killuminati> [HHS] Dawnwater, Undo the thing I told you to do to your config.
<apokryphos> r3nd3r: it's just a metapackage, you can't do that type of calculation
<scheuri> r3nd3r: one way is...installing the CD and then use synaptic or other to find out
<apokryphos> r3nd3r: ...unless ubuntu is already installed.
<[HHS] Dawnwater> Killuminati: I did, deleted the file
<Killuminati> [HHS] Dawnwater, http://transgaming.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6269
<ryanakca> would it be possible to install ubuntu with debian boot floppies? and then when you run /usr/sbin/base-config, just put in ubuntu repos instead of deb?<
<Azertyuuu> weedar: yes, NAT works
<[HHS] Dawnwater> Killuminati: there is no such runonce.wtf
<Azertyuuu> scheuri: it works !!! hahah thakns
<Kayde> why is this room soooo quiet??!
<scheuri> Azertyuuu: very welcome...what did you do??
<Killuminati> [HHS] Dawnwater, I think you might have to make it
<weedar> Azertyuuu: Great! :)
<Azertyuuu> scheuri: set to NAT and reboot
<pvd2006> What is the shortcut in vi or vim to select all text in a file?
<scheuri> Azertyuuu: ah, great...thanks...
<dnel> what is the purpose of the bittorrent client running on the default ubuntu install?
<thoreauputic> dnel: to help with sharing bandwidth for downloads?
<thoreauputic> dnel: like ISO s etc
<pvd2006> dnel, to download torrents
<thoreauputic> pvd2006: and seed them  :)
<pvd2006> hehe yeah
<[HHS] Dawnwater> Killuminati: no change, the game is as fucked up as it was before
<thoreauputic> pvd2006: two way street
<dnel> i dont remember it being mentioned anywhere that it seeds the downloads
<dnel> could be a bit dodgy for someone who uses a capped ISP
<Azertyuuu> scheuri: and will everything from Windows stored in linux too ?
<thoreauputic> dnel: when you finish d/l s you leave it on
<Killuminati> [HHS] Dawnwater, I'm sure this is the solution
<scheuri> Azertyuuu: you mean the guestsystem? or the date?
<scheuri> data
<pvd2006> you also upload data while downloading
<Killuminati> "
<Killuminati> One of those in there was causing the game to start up with just a black screen. Removing it allowed me to log in nromally. I was served a TOS and EULA, but never saw the Scanning bit. Perhaps there's some incompatability. "
<[HHS] Dawnwater> Killuminati, how come you're so sure
<thoreauputic> dnel: if you don't, you become only a leech, rather than a contributor :)
<Killuminati> I think it's in your WoW folder
<dnel> thoreauputic: yeh i know, but that should be down to the user to leave a 1:1 download ratio, does this torrent seed stop once it reaches 1:1?
<[HHS] Dawnwater> Killuminati, it is, now I created it as you said
<Killuminati> [HHS] Dawnwater, I suggest you look around
<Azertyuuu> scheuri: e.g. if i download something in windows (via vmware), can i save them on my linux partition than ?
<thoreauputic> dnel: not as far as I know - but of course you can turn it off
<Killuminati> I'm pretty sure that will be your solution
<r3nd3r> the xfce installer package from the official website is 20 MB
<Killuminati> Hey thoreauputic =)
<thoreauputic> Killuminati: hey :)
<r3nd3r> so i recon that the xubuntu desktop package shouldnt be more than.. 100 mb ?
<scheuri> Azertyuuu: only if there is a network drive attached in windows pointing to your host...
<mnk> hello all - i have a problem with ntfs-fuse [i know it is dangerous] . i followed this tutorial: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=142481&page=4&highlight=ntfs+rw and i can now read and write to my ntfs partition fine - except that i cannot delete any file that was created b4 with windows. it just says: No such file or directory when i try to delete it
<scheuri> Azertyuuu: it is not recommended to mount linux-partitions in guest systems and using them with the host same time
<void^> dnel: eh, are you sure there's a bt client doing anything? i did notice a bt tracker service.
<scheuri> Azertyuuu: best is, you make samba with host and then add the network drive in windows (guest=
<Killuminati> mnk, I HIGHLY suggest you don't try that.
<scheuri> Azertyuuu: but since your host is only a huge file on your hosts harddrive...it is stored...:)
<Killuminati> It can corrupt your windows partition
<mnk> Killuminati: how likely is it?
<dnel> void^: thats what i mean, what is it for?
<Azertyuuu> and can i print in my guest system ?
<avis> yeah.. i wouldn't trust read/write to ntfs
<void^> dnel: it's just a tracker. without any configuration i'd assume it just sits there doing nothing at all.
<mnk> yeah but what solution is there? i need to delete loads of files and i really don't want to boot into windows
<Killuminati> mnk, I don't know the odds but it is very dangerous none-the-less.
<Killuminati> mnk, If you really want to read the second post on the link you posted
<void^> (i really dislike the behaviour of almost any debian based distro to run an installed service by default)
<weedar> mnk, you prefer corrupt data over rebooting?
<scheuri> mnk: you better boot into windows to do so....it is NOT safe to manipulate files on NTFS such as writing and deleting
<mnk> especially since i pride myself in saying that i only booted into windows once since i installed ubuntu - and that was only cos i couldn't [still can't]  get my HP LJ 1000 printer working
<mnk> drat
<mnk> :'(
<Azertyuuu> scheuri: does a printer work in the guest system ?
<dnel> void^: the config is in /etc/default/bittorrent but it appears to be disabled as standard, is it for seeding ubuntu?
<scheuri> Azertyuuu: is it a network printer? then surely yes...with configuration...otherwise...never tried, sorry...
<scheuri> Azertyuuu: are you using vmware workstation or server?
<void^> dnel: no, it's a generic bt tracker. you can use it to host your own torrents. i suppose it comes with gnome's bittorrent client package, or as a dependency. a common user won't need it anyways
<weedar> dnel: you don't seed or download anything with the bittorrent client without specifying so. So unless you have chosen to download a torrent it doesn't do a thing
<dnel> fair enough, cheers
<Azertyuuu> scheuri: workstation
<scheuri> Azertyuuu: then you might be luckier...is it USB printer?
<Azertyuuu> scheuri: yes
<infinity_> hi
<Azertyuuu> i don't know nothing about networks....
<infinity_> how do i know wich harddrive is (hd0) or (hd1) etc for grub?
<Azertyuuu> i don't know anything i mean.
<scheuri> Azertyuuu: you MIGHT try to share the usb port (its an option somewhere with vmware) and say, that windows (guest) shall use the usbport...then try to use that
<HBuzacott> Does anyone know where I can get the source for network-admin?
<Awesome-o2000> does ubuntu haver any kind of wireless setup as part of the install?
<HBuzacott> Awesome-o2000, no.
<Awesome-o2000> thank you
<infinity_> how can i tell which (hd0) is in grub?
<scheuri> infinity_: by checking /boot/grub/menu.lst
<infinity_> scheuri: i mean i need to kno which (hd x,x) is my windows disck but i dont know how to  check...
<scheuri> infinity_: ah, sorry...well....
<scheuri> infinity_: as far as I remember grub starts with 0...so...hd(0,1) is the first partition on your first disk
<scheuri> infinity_: you just need to find out which partition your windows is on
<scheuri> infinity_: either with fdisk or fstab
<mnk> is there no secure way of writing to ntfs??
<scheuri> mnk: no
<Azertyuuu> scheuri: i can't find that
<scheuri> mnk: or...not yet
<dsas> You can pay a company to get ntfs write support....
<dsas> can't remember what they're called though.
<scheuri> Azertyuuu: hmm...never used workstation myself (only watched people using it)...there should be some sort of option to transfer devices from host to guest
<HBuzacott> dsas, microsoft?
<l_r> hello
<dsas> HBuzacott: No.
<infinity_> scheuri: its on /dev/hda1, but ubuntu sees /dev/sdb as (hd0,0)?
<HBuzacott> dsas, Buy Windows and get NTFS read/write. That sounds like a Microsoft Marketing ploy :)
<scheuri> infinity_: uhm well...then hda is hd(1,1) or seomthing
<scheuri> mnk: to get this straight...NTFS is proprietary stuff...MS is not showing "us" how it works...so do not expect miracles
<HBuzacott> mnk, it is possible to get NTFS write but it VERY VERY unstable/dodgy
<infinity_> scheuri: isnt there a tool i can use that iwll spit out all this info?
<scheuri> infinity_: I am sorry...not that I am aware of
<Awesome-o2000> the server cd will install a minimal system and then I can install the server apps later right? or does it come with a bunch of server apps on it
<mnk> i hate m$
<infinity_> scheuri: like it spits it all out after i run grub-install, but i dont wanna fuck up grub nemore then it is so i dun wanna run that again lol
<dsas> Awesome-o2000: The former
<scheuri> Awesome-o2000: you are right...:)
<Awesome-o2000> beautiful
<mnk> but my stupid partition magic won't convert my ntfs to fat32
<scheuri> mnk: see...another drawback using properitary software...;)...
<mnk> it keeps saying something about some files written in another language or something!
<HBuzacott> infinity_, please don't swear as this is a highly populated list
<dsas> mnk: guess microsoft didn't let them into the ntfs secrets either?
<mnk> err i am trying NOT to use M$
<mnk> !!
<Awesome-o2000> im getting a p266mmx laptop in a few days, all I want is to set the thing up and run a few apps on it, lynx, bitchx, mp3123
<ubotu> I know nothing about !
<Awesome-o2000> thats it
<mnk> that's the idea here guys :)
<infinity_> HBuzacott: lol ok sry man
<Awesome-o2000> mpg123 I mean
<mnk> dsas: haha
<HBuzacott> infinity_, that alright :)
<Awesome-o2000> maybe I can get wireless working on it, that would be fantastic
<Awesome-o2000> maybe not
<infinity_> so neone kno how i can run samba config?
<HBuzacott> infinity_, what is wrong with Syste > Admin > Share?
<Awesome-o2000> infinity_, run samba config? you used to fedora?
<HBuzacott> System*
<Awesome-o2000> oh wow - a gui app for samba now?
<scheuri> Awesome-o2000: sure...it is called SWAT
<HBuzacott> Awesome-o2000, it has been in Ubuntu for a while now. I was impressed when it was included
<scheuri> Awesome-o2000: and some tools withing kde, gnome and such
<Awesome-o2000> I hear you , I am just happy to be getting out of the whole gui thing and into editing the conf files
<infinity_> awsome-o2000: i remmember i used a gui app for samba in the past lol,
<Awesome-o2000> its good to have the tools though
<dvm> hi everyone
<infinity_> lol
<scheuri> nobody forces you to use guis...;)
<dvm> does anyone know how I can check which program is using /dev/dsp? I'm trying to run record from xawtv-tool and I get "open /dev/dsp device or resource busy"
<Awesome-o2000> ubuntu's the only thing that can really threaten MS as far as being user-friendly, and one must have gui config tools for this
<r3nd3r> yeah
<r3nd3r> but it still has a long way to go
<Awesome-o2000> I'll tell you though, MS is in trouble when Xgl stabilizes
<HBuzacott> Awesome-o2000, It is still Linux. Until my Mother can use Linux without having to ring me up with questions then Ubuntu will overtake MS Windows
<void^> ms has directx 10. more than enough for desktop world domination.
<scheuri> aye
<scheuri> gamers....;)
<Awesome-o2000> HBuzacott, I hear you, it isnt easy - sure would be nice for system admins to be able to just ssh in and fix things though
<void^> gamers buy desktops
<scheuri> the new costumers of MS...
<mnk> what do ppl think about this http://www.ntfs-linux.com/
<mnk> ?
<mnk> proprietry though :(
<scheuri> Awesome-o2000: or freenx
<HBuzacott> Awesome-o2000, Linux is great for Servers and Techies, but for the rest of the world ... opening a Terminal and is going back to the days of DOS for them. They don't want to do that, everyone likes a GUI.
<Awesome-o2000> mnk, mnk hey now - thats fantastic!!!
<Hoxzer_> whats wrong with terminal?
<Hoxzer_> :(
<Hoxzer_> it is gd
<mikeeeeey> Hello Mikeeeey whats up
<mikeeeeey> nm u
<Killuminati> Terminal roxors my boxors
<mikeeeeey> same
<BIAF> up freedos
<F0LL0W3R> heey when i started usin samba server for sharing some files from my box to other windows boxes the shared files asks them to enter username and password for login but i didnt make any user or pass for the files i shared  so what is the problem ?
<mikeeeeey> lol im talking to myself :-)
<Hoxzer_> everybody likes to write commands and becuase it makes u feel like h4x0r
<Awesome-o2000> HBuzacott, they certainly do - which is why I say when Xgl goes stable windows may be in trouble. Xgl is very pretty.
<Hoxzer_>  :)
<[Wiebel] > HBuzacott: http://blog.wiebel.nl/2006/04/16/linux-eyecandy/. Come again?
<calmdown> I recently rebooted my ubuntu breezy OS and now upon booting back up it will not bring up eth2 (my internet connection)
<HBuzacott> Awesome-o2000, I have looked at the movies of Xgl, pretty swish
<HBuzacott> :)
<Kindaichi> hi my sound card can not work simulate how can i fix it
<Ng> guys, discussions about xgl and windows and the like should be in #ubuntu-offtopic really
<darx> greetings
<Awesome-o2000> HBuzacott, I got it up on gentoo - it was really nice but I couldnt get DRI in X, just the desktop
<HBuzacott> Ng, we know. We know
<[Wiebel] > ubuntu-xgl
<[Wiebel] > #
<calmdown> I tried sudo ifup eth2, sudo ifconfig eth2 up (makes it show up, but only w/ an mac addr)
<darx> why is APIC enabled for uniprocessor systems????
<Awesome-o2000> I can't wait though, Ive got an nvidia 6800gs and itll have a good time with it
<darx> and how do i disable it for good
<calmdown> darx, bios
<darx> do i have to recompile the kernal
<Awesome-o2000> [Wiebel] , ??? relax , no ones going into an in-depth discussion - just complimenting your distro
<HBuzacott> Awesome-o2000, continue on #off-topic?
<Awesome-o2000> sure
<Ng> darx: it can be used on uniprocessor machines. there's probably a kernel command line option to disable it though, like noapic or apic=off
<darx> calmdown: sorry i didn't catch that
<dsas> darx, Ng: It's noapic as far as I remember.
<[Wiebel] > i'm relaxed ;)
<calmdown> darx: try what Ng said
<mikearthur> does the default ubuntu-desktop install include irssi?
<dsas> mikearthur: yes
<calmdown> yes mike
<darx> Ng: i just read that it may cause spurious interrupts
<mikearthur> thanks guys
* Awesome-o2000 follows the rules and passes [Wiebel]  a doobie - aplogies
<darx> Ng: is it a module ?
<calmdown> mm dewbie
<darx> Ng: by default that is?
<mnk> so anyone got expereicne with that commericial ntfs for linux?
<calmdown> now i need is my network interface to work
<Ng> darx: no I think it's part of the core bits of the kernel
<dsas> F0LL0W3R: F0LL0W3R: the problem is though that you need to have an account on your machine to access the shares. This preference can be set in the samba configuration file
<darx> Ng: alright... i couldn't boot initially untill i gave the noapic argument, however, i haven't disabled localAPIC
<darx> Ng: is it nolapic for that?
<F0LL0W3R> <dsas> how can i make such like these accounts ?
<Ng> darx: looks like it, yes
<dsas> F0LL0W3R: To remove the need for accounts you need to look for security=share, and change it to security=user. You could also just add new accounts in system->admin->users and groups I think.
<robin_> hello. Is there anyway to make alt+tab display windows on all workspaces ?
<darx> Ng: ok..
<F0LL0W3R> dsas aha thx i will try now
<darx> robin: xgl, compiz does that. but its an overkill though:)
<robin_> darx: A colleague showed (off!) that feature from xgl-compiz. Its overkill I agree!
<michaels> Ubuntu doesn't ask me whether to save my session anymore, ever since I upgraded to Dapper. How do I get to make that choice?
<dsas> michaels: You don't.
<darx> robin: just my noob advice.. there must be more graceful ways...
<herman_munster> michaels, Desktop | Preferences | Session
<darx> :)
<robin_> darx: I was wondering if this is a metacity issue ?
<dsas> michaels: The option has gone, you can permanently disable/enable it in system->preferences->session
<michaels> bleh
<ryanakca> would it be possible to install ubuntu with debian boot floppies? and then when you run /usr/sbin/base-config, just put in ubuntu repos instead of deb?<
<darx> robin: beats me... i'm totaly unaware of the detail...
<scheuri> ryanakca: there are some articeles in wiki.ubuntu.com for that issue
<scheuri> ryanakca: you may use "floppy" or "floppies" as search string
<darx> robin: but hey.. if you managed to install xgl-compiz, you could disable everything except the alt tab
<ryanakca> kk, ty
<robin_> darx, ok. Well thanks anyway. Its a bit odd that something seemingly as trivial as this is not configurable though. Ah yes, I think I'll follow your advice and give xgl-compiz a shot then!
<edneymatias> hello all
<HBuzacott> 'ello
<darx> robin_: it is probabily highly possible.. but i just don't know it.. didn't google help?
<darx> robin_: i don't want you to break your install..
<robin_> darx, nope. There seem to be a lot of people wondering about the alt-tab issue but no solution thus far
<regebro> Hiya all! This external laptop thingy is SO difficult.
<darx> robin_: coz xgl:compiz is alpha
<Bassetts> morning all
<apokryphos> alt-tab issue?
<HBuzacott> Good night :)
<regebro> I have googled until my fingers blled, and still I can't find a good docs on how to do this.
<darx> robin_: oh i c
<regebro> Any honts on where to look?
<thecracker> who  can help i search blackdown java to download
<robin_> darx, agreed - though I've seen folks using it on a regular basis of late without problems.
<regebro> s/honts/hints. :)
<orbin> regebro: what thingy? :)
<gnomefreak> thecracker: enable multiverse repo and you will find sun-java in the repos
<HBuzacott> regebro, what are you trying to find?
<herman_munster> thecracker, download which version?
<darx> robin_: well if you are game, my blessings...:) i;m running it..
<regebro> orbin: Getting the external screen on my laptop to work.
<gnomefreak> !java > thecracker
<gnomefreak> thecracker: ubotu sent you a pm on java
<darx> robin_: drains my battery more and is unstable at times thats all i have to suffer...
<thecracker> thank
<HBuzacott> regebro, do you want the screens to show the same screen or do you want a panarama
<HBuzacott> ?
<regebro> HBuzacott: I'm trying to get the external video on my laptop to work.
<thecracker> bye
<robin_> darx: my problem with xgl-compiz (and I haven't installed it yet) is that it sort of makes the system less responsive - as in - it makes the user wait for all the flashy effects to take place which actually slows the desktop rather than make it more usable.
<regebro> HBuzacott: I actually don't care. :)
<HBuzacott> regebro, VGA?
<darx> robin_: whats your graphics card?
<regebro> HBuzacott: Yes?
<regebro> If I could just switch between built-in and external without rebooting, I would be happy.
<orbin> robin_: isn't the whole premise of it is that iit's eye candy?
<robin_> darx: does alt+tab and a switch happen in a jiffy ? I have an nvidia 7400 on a vaio SZ. I think its well supported.
<HBuzacott> regebro, does your laptop have a change screen key. eg. on mine it's fn-F5
<darx> robin_: and if you haven't installed it, how do you know bout these issues?
<BIAF> anyone got webmin experance
<regebro> Yes. It does nothing under Ubuntu.
<robin_> darx, like I said, there are colleagues who've been showing off!
<darx> robin_: yeah very fast..
<robin_> darx, fine then, I'll give it a shot.
<fiyawerx> anyone know if there's an easy way to make your wifi auto-connect in ubuntu? im using kubuntu and can't seem to find a way yet
<fiyawerx> was wondering if there's something simple that works in both
<[HHS] Dawnwater> Killuminati: Thanks for all the help mate, I got WoW working ^^
<Killuminati> [HHS] Dawnwater, How?
<robin_> darx, thanks! I'm off to set xgl-compiz up.
<HBuzacott> regebro, hum, Have you tried booting with the external screen attached at boot?
<darx> robin_: best of luck..
<harry> does ubuntu automatically runs the bluetooth if i inserted it or i should have it configured???
<[HHS] Dawnwater> Killuminati: I downloaded wine 0.9.5, applied two patches and it worked xD
<dsas> fiyawerx: try knetwork-manager
<Killuminati> [HHS] Dawnwater, Good for you =)
<Killuminati> Hope you have fun
<dsas> fiyawerx: (at least I think that's what the kde version is called)
<regebro> HBuzacott: Yes, that works. But having to reboot is really a pain.
<[HHS] Dawnwater> Killuminati: Thanks, and thanks again
<HBuzacott> regebro, what is the key command to change screen?
<Killuminati> [HHS] Dawnwater, I didn't really help =P
<harry> does ubuntu automatically runs the bluetooth if i inserted it or i should have it configured???
<[HHS] Dawnwater> Killuminati: You did bother, that helped
<Killuminati> [HHS] Dawnwater, I guess =P
<regebro> HBuzacott: fn-F4
<mgedmin> harry: just try it
<regebro> Hehe. The Sleepmode button <Fn-F5> works. I pressed itby mistake. Bopp, the computer turned off. :)
<harry> mgedmin: does it work for you??
<mgedmin> yes
<mgedmin> my T42 has built-in bluetooth that pretends to be a USB dongle
<HBuzacott> regebro, Then there is no conflict
<FliesLikeABrick> bluetooth has worked fine on my T42
<FliesLikeABrick> unfortunately I can't offer any details, last I used BT was long ago
<harry> mgedmin: i'm trying to use via bluetooth transfer of my mp3 to my NokiaN70 since dapper drake doesnt detect my phone when i connect i via USB, i cant even install the PC suite software to make it so
<regebro> HBuzacott: No conflict, OK, that sounds good. :)
<mgedmin> harry: install the gnome-bluetooth package
<regebro> Isn't there a graphical X setup tool or something?
<harry> mgedmin: do you think my plan will work??
<mgedmin> it might
<harry> mgedmin: how do i get it on using terminal??
<regebro> I've tried to hand-hack the conf-file, but that doesn't seem to help. I would like a graphical editor that makes sure the conf makes sense.
<HBuzacott> regebro, Do you have another Operating System on the computer?
<regebro> Yes, Windows. Evenrything works fine there.
<mgedmin> harry:  first check that your bluetooth device was detected: type hcitool dev
<mgedmin> harry: if it works, try sending a file with gnome-obex-send filename
<HBuzacott> regebro, what type of Laptop? I will do some bug searching for you
<regebro> HP Pavilion DV4000
<regebro> HBuzacott: I have tried googling for that, but found nothing useful.
<HBuzacott> regebro, but what type of Laptop is it?
<regebro> HP Pavilion DV4000
<HBuzacott> regebro, it is a problem with X (x.org) obviouly having some kind of conflict.
<HBuzacott> just need to work out what type
<regebro> HBuzacott: OK, I figured it's some xorg.conf issue. But it's a fiddly file to edit.
<thomaswebb> hi, i am wondering if someone can help me setup Apache2 with PHP and MySQL, the packages ar einstalled but are not setup i think
<HBuzacott> regebro, another thought is that you can restart x with ctrl-alt-bksp
<jrib> ubotu: tell thomaswebb about lamp
<HBuzacott> regebro, I will just try some ideas out on my laptop now
<regebro> HBuzacott: Yeah, I used that when testing changes to the xorg.conf
<pekay> hey whats the port and password for a MySQL database when its installed?
<regebro> HBuzacott: OK, thanks.
<thomaswebb> thank you
<KenSentMe> pekay: the login is root and at first login there is no password
<pekay> Kennie: I just get now "#2002 - The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured)" on phpMyAdmin
<pekay> KenSentMe*
<KenSentMe> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<HBuzacott> regebro, have you tried a 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' with the external monitor attached?
<KenSentMe> pekay: have you used this? ^^
<regebro> Nope, that's an interesting idea, HBuzacott. I'll try that.
<pekay> KenSentMe: :o
<coti> alguien q me ayude con scripts?
<converge> Hello
<regebro> HBuzacott: OK, that didn't work straight off, but that might be because I now am in external mode. ;)
<converge> I download ubuntu to my hardisk
<regebro> I'll try a bit more with this, but gotta go now.
<converge> after I burned it to cd
<KenSentMe> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<regebro> Thanks for sending me up another path of testing HBuzacott .
<converge> but it dont boot from cd after I restart
<converge> :(
<converge> hello
<converge> :P
<KenSentMe> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this IRC channel are volunteers. Please be patient and polite. The IRC guidelines can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<rich909> Hi all
<slug> hello all
<KenSentMe> converge: maybe you should check your BIOS settings, to make sure you first boot from cd
<rich909> need ssome help trying to set up sound card drivers
<converge> yes I did it
<converge> it try to boot from cd but After that it opens windows
<KenSentMe> converge: don't you get any screen from ubuntu?
<converge> nope
<KenSentMe> converge: what program did you use to burn it?
<rich909> any1 able to assist ?
<converge> nero
<KenSentMe> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<slug> is there a tool i can use for cleaning up my system? removing temp files and not needed libs or symbolic links ?
<converge> do I have to use a program to burn it or just burn it with windows xp ?
<KenSentMe> converge: and have you burned it as an iso, or you just copied the .iso file to the cd?
<javiolo> hi
<detectiveinspekt> does anyone know whats the best to encode mpeg2 for dvds, transcode, ffmpeg or mencoder?
<javiolo> can anyone help me building freenx from sources? I get an error...
<converge> I just copied it
<KenSentMe> converge: check the option for burning an iso
<johnZay> dang the forums are offline
<pekay> whats the difference between apt and aptitude?
<rich909> ok, getting error when doing automaic install fo AC97 audio drivers
<KenSentMe> converge: the iso is a copy of a cd, with all the files and options
<johnZay> aptide is brainier :-)
<finalbeta> I installed my Linksys PCIMCIA WPC54G wireless card thru ndiswrapper, but when I want to bring the interface up I get SIOCSIFFLAGS: Onbekend bestand of map (unknown file or folder). Didn't find anything usefull on the net. So help :)
<converge> but there are alot of files in the file that I download from ubuntu
<johnZay> sometimes aptitude can install things that apt-get can't
<converge> do I have to burn all of them to cD ?
<KenSentMe> converge: that's right, yes
<KenSentMe> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<KenSentMe> converge: forget that
<johnZay> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the depends installed with a package and can remove them if you uninstall. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<converge> forget what ?
<johnZay> ;-)
<KenSentMe> converge: an iso is a complete copy of a cd, in one file.
<javiolo> can anyone help me http://pastebin.ca/69012
<KenSentMe> converge: what ubotu said
<gnomefreak> johnZay: aptitude will install everything that apt-get will (no more) just that using aptitude will will install suggested packages automaticly where as apt-get wont
<KenSentMe> slug: your temp folder is emptied after every reboot
<thomaswebb> hello, when i go to http://localhost i only see an index of pages with the folder apache2-default
<converge> I really dont understand :(
<johnZay> actaully yesterday I couldnt get something with apt-get and then was able to get it with aptitude
<converge> could I just copy the files to cd with windows xp ?
<KenSentMe> what version of nero do you use?
<gnomefreak> johnZay: aptitude adn apt are the same package manager (sptitude is more advanced)
<converge> nerovision express SE
<gnomefreak> atitude*
<converge> nerovision express 2 SE
<gnomefreak> you know what i mean :(
<thoreauputic> converge: you burn an ISO as an image
<johnZay> obviously they work differently if one was able to install the software and the other wasnt :-p
<KenSentMe> thoreauputic: he doesn't know what an image is
<thoreauputic> KenSentMe: ah
<gnomefreak> johnZay: aptitude and apt-get will install the same sofatware (the package managers read the repos) thats all they do
<KenSentMe> thoreauputic: but i didn't mention the word image, so maybe that will help him find the right option in nero
<KenSentMe> converge: can't you use the program nero burning rom?
<johnZay> yes but they do it differently
<javiolo> can anyone help me http://pastebin.ca/69012 Im trying to build freenx from sources...
<johnZay> thats why one worked and the other didnt
<converge> I said nero to make start up disk ?
<KenSentMe> i thought nero vision express was for burning video's etc
<converge> could it works ?
<gnomefreak> johnZay: aptitude will remove things that apt wont if installed with aptitude
<slug> <KenSentMe>oh okay, but is there a program what shows me the depensies for each program i have installed? because i was experimenting a little with a old opengl game and installed all kind of packages mostly lib stuff like libsdl and libmixer versions
<pc22> how can i remote my work-ubuntu from home? its in a lan?
<KenSentMe> converge: are you from holland btw?
<converge> no I amn not
<converge> I am from turkey
<KenSentMe> converge: that way i could explain it a bit easier
<KenSentMe> ah, ok
<gnomefreak> johnZay: its your repos that decide what packages you can have nothing more nothing less
<johnZay> and it can install some things that apt-get cant
<KenSentMe> converge: try to open the program called 'nero burning rom' and then check this page : http://www.wizardskeep.org/mainhall/tutor/neroiso.html
<gnomefreak> johnZay: the package managers read the repos when you type the command that is all they do read and grab
<johnZay> i know what they do and I know what happened on my screen yesterday :-p
<thoreauputic> converge: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<DocTomoe> Hi, I need help with repairing my apache2 server on ubuntu - all packages are installed, and apache seems to be running, but I can get no connect on localhost. Anyone willing to give a helping hand?
<gnomefreak> johnZay: what package did atitude grab that apt-get wont?
<KenSentMe> thoreauputic: that's better
<johnZay> broken ones in edgy
<thoreauputic> ubotu burniso is <reply> To burn an ISO CD in windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<converge> I am burning it now I hope it works
<converge> thanks
<gnomefreak> johnZay: nope im using edgy
<thoreauputic> !burniso
<ubotu> I know nothing about burniso
<thoreauputic> bah
<KenSentMe> lol
* thoreauputic kicks ubotu
<KenSentMe> thoreauputic: don't make him mad
<gnomefreak> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<KenSentMe> he's been very helpfull
<gnomefreak> KenSentMe: ?^^^^
<thoreauputic> !burniso
<ubotu> To burn an ISO CD in windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<thoreauputic> aha
<johnZay> and that means what?
<johnZay> lol
<KenSentMe> gnomefreak: that's not what converge is looking for
<gnomefreak> lol thoreauputic you cheated
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: how so ?
<gnomefreak> johnZay: apt = aptitude same package manager
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic: did you just add htat?
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: he only listens to me in /msg ;)
<KenSentMe> gnomefreak: in iso it's not mentioned how you can burn an iso when you don't have ubuntu
<gnomefreak> that*
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> KenSentMe: yep it does
<javiolo> can anyone help me http://pastebin.ca/69012 Im trying to build freenx from sources...
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: the ISO factoid is way too long IMO
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic: how do you explain taht apt and aptitude read same info from repos
<johnZay> but they deal with the info differently
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic: i didnt do that one ;)
<johnZay> sheesh
<gnomefreak> johnZay: they will install the same packages
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: both use the /etc/apt/sources.list so ...
<Hoxzer_> so ...
<gnomefreak> apt-get install foo and aptitude install foo will both install foo
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: yes, aptitude is smarter about deps though
<gnomefreak> aptitude different when it comes to suggested packages
<KenSentMe> gnomefreak: that's not true, when you do !iso the info is for when you are already on a linux system
<johnZay> so how come one wouldnt install the packages and the other would?
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic: hes says aptitude installed somethiong that apt wouldnt and thats not true
<gnomefreak> KenSentMe: look at the last link in !iso tells you how to do it with nero
<gnomefreak> alteast it used to
<johnZay> so I just made it up lol?
<thoreauputic> johnZay: what did it install ?
* DocTomoe recognizes in horror he was absent from channel ... was there anything I missed on my apache problem?
<javiolo> can anyone help me http://pastebin.ca/69012 Im trying to build freenx from sources...
<KenSentMe> gnomefreak: it's only tells about a md5sum checker
<thoreauputic> javiolo: why are you building it? You can get a deb for it from seveas' repos
<thoreauputic> !freenx
<gnomefreak> ok KenSentMe give me a sec
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<KenSentMe> Maybe you could add the url from !burniso to !iso also
<DocTomoe> additional information about my apache2 gambit: Apache doesn't run even after invoking it manually, http://localhost/ does show an cups favicon, but returns a "no connection to server" message.
<javiolo> thoreauputic Im using ppc, no deb for ppc
<Stork> what can one use to burn an iso from the command line?
<thoreauputic> javiolo: ah I see
<Seveas> javiolo, apt-get source & dpkg-buildpackage
<KenSentMe> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<johnZay> sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop gnome-applets gnome-control-center gnome-panel gnome-session gnome-terminal nautilus libxklavier10 gnome-applets-data capplets-data gnome-panel-data
<Seveas> javiolo, you need the kanotix patches I applied in the Ubuntu packages
<javiolo> seveas did you see the log I posted ?
<thoreauputic> as I said, the iso factoid is way too long
<Stork> KenSentMe, that didn't seem relevant :|
<gnomefreak> he didnt add it to the !iso one :(  its !burniso no KenSentMe
<KenSentMe> !tell Stork about burniso
<johnZay> I put exactly the same into apt-get intall and it didnt install them
<gnomefreak> johnZay: apt-get will install those same packages
<johnZay> it didnt..
<F0LL0W3R> i hv problem with the shared files  i mean i want share my files for windows boxes without username or pass modify the smb.conf ?
<Seveas> javiolo, no 
<thoreauputic> johnZay: you probably mad an error
<thoreauputic> *made
<johnZay> i didnt
<gnomefreak> it does i dont know what to tell you
<Seveas> javiolo, heh ok
<KenSentMe> !tell F0LL0W3R about samba
<thoreauputic> johnZay: *sigh* we do know how aptitude and apt work you know
<Seveas> javiolo, dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<fresch> hi, i have an install of ubuntu drake dapper and i want to install firefox-dom-inspector but it fails with: firefox-dom-inspector: depends firefox (= 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.3-0ubuntu3) but 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.4-0ubuntu6.06 is to be installed...
<javiolo> seveas please have a look at it :P
<johnZay> and i do know that they handled the same command differently
<Seveas> you need the -rfakeroot
<converge> it didnt work again
<thoreauputic> johnZay: OK have it your way
<johnZay> i will lol cos I know what I saqw and you dont
<KenSentMe> converge: try to open the program called 'nero burning rom' and then check this page : http://www.wizardskeep.org/mainhall/tutor/neroiso.html
<gnomefreak> johnZay: only difference is aptitude installs all suggesed and recommended packages where apt-get will tell you what they are not install them for you
<KenSentMe> converge: have you checked this? ^^^
<thoreauputic> johnZay: on the otherhand, we know how it works and gnomefreak was correct in this case
<javiolo> seveas that doesnt work...
<converge> nope
<KenSentMe> !tell converge avout burniso
<ubotu> I know nothing about tell converge avout burniso
<converge> I am checkin it now
<Stork> ah, cheers KenSentMe :)
<johnZay> yes im sure
<Seveas> javiolo, logs  pastebin
<johnZay> you dont sound like you kniw it
* gnomefreak starting to think troll this has gone on too long
<Stork> KenSentMe, except i don't use windows..
<thoreauputic> johnZay: drop it
<johnZay> ok
<KenSentMe> !tell converge about burniso
<javiolo> seveas ok, could I send you a /msg Im on terminal and everything is too fast here...
<Stork> what can one use to burn an iso from the command line?
<Seveas> javiolo, sure
<KenSentMe> converge: and read what ubotu tells you
<KenSentMe> converge: maybe that's even easier
<converge> ok I will
<Stork> what can one use to burn an iso from the command line? (in ubuntu)
<Dreamglider> ( Uptime ) 4 days, 24 min [ Record: 4d  24m 55s ]  | Users: 1 | Load: 0.54, 0.38, 0.24
<KenSentMe> !tell KenSentMe about burniso
<thoreauputic> Stork: cdrecord
<Stork> thoreauputic, cheers
<KenSentMe> Stork: check the !burniso, and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvdBurning
<fiveiron> 7:17AM  up 178 days, 17:07, 2 users, load averages: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<Stork> KenSentMe, the !burniso is for windows
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<KenSentMe> Stork: it's not, scroll below
<thoreauputic> Stork: actually it has mac and ubuntu instructions too
<KenSentMe> Stork: it says, macOS and Ubuntu, and a link to an other wiki page
<thoreauputic> I'll rewrite it...
<johnZay> before I leave I just wanna say that I was the one who was trolled and accused of lying by gnomefreak... I shall be complaining
<converge> #
<converge> Verify the ISO file
<converge> what it means ?
<Blaze^^> hello, how can i add the swap partition to fstab in order to automount :)
<Blaze^^> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwapFaq for more info
<Stork> KenSentMe, thoreauputic, ah, sorry, the summary of the factoid was confusing
<KenSentMe> converge: you can skip that part
<Stork> s/confusing/misleading/
<converge> ok
<thoreauputic> Stork: I've revised it
<Stork> awesome :)
<thoreauputic> !burniso
<ubotu> burniso is To burn an ISO CD in windows, mac, or linux, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<MdSalih2> Hello all
<KenSentMe> great
<converge> now I am downloading cdburner xp pro
<MdSalih2> how can i use gparted to make a parition an active partition ?
<MdSalih2> i.e. bootable
<KenSentMe> converge: great
<gary> any g4 ppc users on today?
<larson9999> MdSalih: i think you right click and there is a manage flags?
<MdSalih2> no manage flags :(
<thoreauputic> gary: I have an iBook G4
<larson9999> MdSalih: or something to the effect
<Blaze^^> what is the mountpoint of the swap partition? =)
<Blaze^^> please help :-P
<thoreauputic> gary: what's your question ?
<mgedmin> Blaze^^: swap is not mounted
<Blaze^^> but should it be added to fstab?
<gary> thoreauputic: have you had any boot issue with the dapper kernel?
<mgedmin> but you may list it in fstab, yes
<thoreauputic> Blaze^^: yes
<thoreauputic> gary: no
<Blaze^^> thoreauputic: tell me what should i type, please
<KenSentMe> Blaze^^: /dev/hda6       none            swap    sw              0       0
<mgedmin> Blaze^^: example: /dev/hda5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<Blaze^^> 10x =)
<thoreauputic> Blaze^^: heh - that's about it ^^
<MdSalih2> what other partitioning apps are there for ubuntu ?
<Blaze^^> but if my partition is /dev/sda6
<gary> thoreauputic: cool, i'm having big problems, but can't find answers
<Blaze^^> (swap partition), thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> Blaze^^: then put that instead of hda5
<MdSalih2> cant find the set flags/make active parition option in gparted :(
<Blaze^^> ok, 10x a lot :)
<gary> thoreauputic:  i'll try the forums
<KenSentMe> Blaze^^: lol, i was reading 10 times what? But it's thanks :D
<thoreauputic> KenSentMe: some people think mangling the language is cool ;)
<gnomefreak> sob
<KenSentMe> thoreauputic: u got it m8
* thoreauputic clobbers KenSentMe with a Complete Oxford Dictionary
* mgedmin cringes from the language mangling going around here
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic: can i see you in -ops for a min please
<KenSentMe> Can anyone add a line to uboto, or only for ops?
<Fee^> has anyone been able to successfully get fancontrol/pwmconfig to work in Dapper?
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: OK
<gnomefreak> KenSentMe: only certain people
<KenSentMe> gnomefreak: ah, okay
<MdSalih2> what other partitioning apps are there for ubuntu ?
<KenSentMe> MdSalih2: cfdisk
<KenSentMe> MdSalih2: runs in terminal
<cavediver> Hi.
<KenSentMe> hi
<cavediver> Isw it possible to integrade decrypt with gpg if I right-click on a gpg file ? Seems only encrypt is availible.
<AidyMole> kayz I fooked op by trying  edgy.... Is it possible to simply start over without having to reformat? (It would be ok for me to just delete all system dirs and install, unfortunately everything is on one partition)
<AidyMole> I'm downloading the dapper instalcd now
<converge> I donwloaded it
<converge> what must I do now KenSentMe ?
<AidyMole> what do you want to do converge
<converge> trying to burn iso file :(
<finalbeta> "SIOCSIFFLAGS: unknown file or folder" after installing linksys WPC54G thru ndiswrapper and trying to bring the interface up. Any idea's?
<converge> and I tried two times and I did wrong
<AidyMole> are you in windows?
<mikearthur> using sudo?
<converge> now I downloaded cdburner xp pro
<converge> yes I am
<KenSentMe> converge: check the third step
<AidyMole> tss tssk
<KenSentMe> converge: install the program you just downloaded, and then do as the third stap says
<converge> yes but in cd burner I cant find the file menu
<Fee^> doomed from the start
<qweasdzxc> finalbeta: is it a broadcom chip? have you tried the native driver?
<rich909> does ubuntu come with gcc ?
<KenSentMe> converge: wait a second
<AidyMole> rich909, no
<converge> ok
<converge> I am waiting
<KenSentMe> converge: what menu options do you get
<AidyMole> you need to separately install it rich909
<dsas> rich909: If you need gcc install build-essential (it's on the cd or the internet)
<finalbeta> qweasdzxc:  it is a broadcom chip, I've tryed the linksys drivers, not sure what you mean with native.
<rich909> ok, dsas
<converge> creat new data CD/w , video dvd or burn an iso imagine
<converge> I choose that
<qweasdzxc> modprobe -l|grep bcm43xx
<qweasdzxc> /lib/modules/2.6.17-2-be9bb5-686/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx.ko
<KenSentMe> converge: yes, burn an iso image
<qweasdzxc> finalbeta: what's the output of that command on your system?
<redblades> Hey, I was windering, with gnome, is it possible to assign individual desktops diffeerent backgrounds?
<converge> damn I am an idiot
<KenSentMe> converge: no you're not, you just are too impatient
<finalbeta> qweasdzxc: /lib/modules/2.6.15-25-386/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx.ko
* mgedmin wants patience and he wants it NOW!
<qweasdzxc> finalbeta: ok. and what is the output of lsmod|grep bcm
<KenSentMe> !tell mgedmin about patience
<KenSentMe> mgedmin: here you have it ;)
<MagicFab> G'morning to all. I am looking for any examples of how bad Flash7 under linux really is. I've xperimented sound problems, delays or freezing. Does anyone have horror stories ?
<redblades> So is it possible?
<finalbeta> qweasdzxc: can I paste that in pm?
<qweasdzxc> yes
<KenSentMe> finalbeta: you could also use a pastebin
<KenSentMe> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<pci-ubuntu> what
<Fee^> so #ubuntu doesn't like /exec -o grep the * in the channel then? :P
<finalbeta> qweasdzxc: KenSentMe :http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16268
<converge> KenSentMe
<KenSentMe> converge: yes
<converge> I found the write disk from iso file
<converge> but now I cant find the iso file that files I download from ubuntu
<converge> :(
<qweasdzxc> finalbeta: that's ok. i suppose you only need to put the firmware in the right place
<qweasdzxc> finalbeta: try reading this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<converge> there isnt a iso file in the files I download from ubuntu
<pc22> hi converge
<qweasdzxc> finalbeta: point 1.2 and following
<converge> hello pc22
<KenSentMe> converge: the iso is one file
<converge> where is it ?
<converge> I cant find it
<finalbeta> qweasdzxc: thnx, I'll do that
<KenSentMe> converge: in your My Documents, or on your desktop
<converge> I dowloaded ubuntu to my desktop
<converge> but it have several files
<converge> like .disk
<KenSentMe> converge: what download link did you use?
<converge> dists
<converge> pool
<converge> isolinux
<converge> these are the files
<KenSentMe> converge: then you have unpacked the iso file
<gypsymauro> hello
<KenSentMe> converge: download it again and save the file on your desktop, then use this file to burn an iso image in the program
<converge> http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-alternate-i386.iso
<plugins> hello !
<KenSentMe> converge: that's the right one
<gypsymauro> I'm using dapper with a scsi scanner, but I can't use xsane as user, just as root, if I look at /dev/sg0 I c crw-rw---- 1 root root 21, 0 2006-06-22 09:08 sg0
<converge> but when I donnload it it have several files
<converge> not only a iso file
<KenSentMe> converge: why did you download the alternate one by the way? And not desktop?
<plugins> someone knows a good howto for bluetooth NAP with dapper?
<converge> somebody told me last night . to download my modem it will work
<AidyMole> hey what's the ubuntu channel for more expierienced/bleeding edge stuff again?
<Healot> Bluetooth dongle? I guess most of them work
<xophEr> Searching for someone who's willing to clean my flat, volunteers? ;)
<converge> so there isnt a iso files
<converge> it is all opened
<thoreauputic> Aidamina: #ubuntu+1 for edgy - but not much happening yet
<KenSentMe> converge: but when you open that link in internet explorer, you download one file
<thoreauputic> umm AidyMole that was for you sorry
<converge> yes after installing it there isnt a file
<KenSentMe> converge: Save the file to you computer first
<converge> I saved it !
<plugins> yes bluetooth dongle works but no tcpip
<converge> last night
<KenSentMe> converge: what have you installed?
<AidyMole> thoreauputic, ah... my edgy is fooked up right now, but I don't feel like fixing things... is it possible to force everything to go back to the original dapper versions? I just downloaded the cd
<converge> http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-alternate-i386.iso
<converge> I downloaded this
<KenSentMe> converge: the .iso file should be somewhere on your computer then
<neotard> holy crapoly, lol.. sun java at least running eclipse is so much faster at doing it that gnu
<thoreauputic> AidyMole: downgrading is not supported - it would be a massive headache
<converge> yeah I found it
<AidyMole> jakamaka
<plugins> healot :yes bluetooth dongle works but no tcpip
<converge> it is in documents and setting
<KenSentMe> converge: you downloaded the correct file, but you don't have to run/open it after you downloaded it. You then use the CD Burner XP too;
<KenSentMe> converge: great
<converge> but it is only 708 kb ?
<KenSentMe> converge: hmm, that's not right
<AidyMole> thoreauputic, uh kay so I'm fooked and I need to get fixing again?
<Healot> plugins: it depends on the dongle itself
<KenSentMe> converge: it should be 700+ mb
<converge> sorry it says it is 692 MB
<KenSentMe> converge: that's good
<KenSentMe> converge: now use the burning program to burn the iso image
<thoreauputic> AidyMole: I'm on dapper - I don't know about edgy yet :)
<converge> Make sure you set the cd as bootable so it starts up from there at bootup
<converge> how could I do that
<plugins> healot: ive already found some howtos configuring bnep0 as interface in /etc/networks/interfaces but it depends on hotplug
<thoreauputic> converge: set your BIOS to boot from CD
<converge> ok sorry
<Healot> plugins: configure the IP with ifconfig? try if you can set the IP address
<Healot> btw, Dapper has no hotplug :)
<converge> now it is writing ! I hope it works now :
<krang> anyone know how to get around the problem of firefox not working if a user with a network homedir logs on to 2 different machines at once?
<plugins> healot: i know thats my prob
<KenSentMe> converge: me too, but it sure will
<Healot> use different profile, krang, if there is only the default profile, create one
<plugins> no hotplug
<Healot> btw... the device is detected right?
<Healot> plugins: ?
<plugins> i tried grml-btnet
<krang> Healot: you mean my user has to select a different one, or if I make a new profile, it can handle multiple logins?
<plugins> but when it comes to the point firering up the if then its not working SCIOFLAGS or so ...
<Healot> you can choose different profile, if the other user uses the current profile
<Healot> plugins: with sudo?
<plugins> yes
<plugins> sudo
<converge> now I will try it cya !
<krang> Healot: nah, i wanted it to be totally transparent to the user
<plugins> iface bnep0 inet static
<plugins> address 192.168.1.1
<plugins> netmask 255.255.255.0
<Healot> krang: you can't use the same profile at the same time
<krang> Healot: well bollocks.
<Healot> what's the result of ifup?
<igorzolnikov> hi
<krang> So, how *do* you prevent a user from logging in twice in linux?
<plugins> SIOCSIFNETMASK: No such device
<plugins> bnep0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<plugins> Failed to bring up bnep0.
<Chousuke> krang: you could put stuff in some systemwide login script that checks if the user is already logged in and logs him out if he is.
<Healot> but the device is in the network interface list right
<qweasdzxc> krang: gdm should do a check to see if the user is already logged in, doesn't it print any message on a dialog?
<Healot> plugins: ?
<Healot> krang means his firefox profile...
<plugins> yes as i pasted before
<igorzolnikov> i put web application into ROOT and have there folder 'app1'... and deploy application with name 'app1' into webapps... if request http://localhost:8080/app1/
<qweasdzxc> ups...
<nbjayme> hello i don't know what i have done to my mixer but i cannot record using my mic anymore using arecord :( help!
<MdSalih> is it possible to change the hostname on a ubuntu install
<MdSalih> ?
<Healot> krang: just create two different profiles, if one is used, used the other one? pretty easy isn't
<Healot> MdSalih: hostname <new hostname>
<plugins> healot: i have an entry in /etc/network/interfaces
<plugins> healot?
<Healot> plugins: remove the configuration
<Bassetts> does anyone know of a xchat rythmbox plugin, like a now playing script for xchat
<jrib> MdSalih: system > administration > networking > general
<Healot> do it on the terminal manually...
<plugins> healot :yes i comment it out okay?
<HBuzacott> kill
<HBuzacott> sorry wrong terminal
<plugins> healot : done
<plugins> healot : and now?
<Healot> plugins: sure, then do the IP config manually, with ifconfig
<plugins> cl8r tnx
<krang> Healot: How do you auto-switch profiles?
<Healot> krang: unfortunately, you don;t :(
<Healot> look up at Mozilla website for that
<Healot> perhaps with some firefox switches?
<Ng> or firefox --help
<Ng> which says you use "-P <profile>"
<Ng> Bassetts: chances are you don't actually want that plugin - they tend to just annoy people ;)
<Healot> there is such switch, NG?
<Bassetts> Ng: i found one, its just for use in my own irc room with just friends in
<Ng> Healot: I just said "firefox --help which says...", so yes ;)
<Healot> NG, the -P switch
<thoreauputic> Healot: yes - if you have two profiles named foo and bar you can say firefox -P foo
<Healot> there you go krang
<Ng> Healot: you can either read what I said originally or run "firefox --help" and see for yourself, I'm not going to keep saying it ;)
<krang> Healot: cheers
<finalbeta> I'm getting the error https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#head-f63b172ef162fdab65dae57bbd33e6df20ca4114 "1.2.2.1.1. Problems" describes, but I do not understand the sollution they recommend. I used the wl_apsta.o they recommend
<plugins> guess whos back ...
<Stork> jebus?
<YoussefAssad> heh
<Healot> NG, btw I haven't install firefox :0
<knoppix> hi i was wondering if anyone was having problems with an ATI radeon X300 (PCI-E) in ubuntu
<mgedmin> no, we're having problems with other ATI cards ;)
<knoppix> lol
<Healot> like everyone during the first time
<plugins> healot?
<knoppix> i can get into a console but cant start gdm/kdm i think
<finalbeta> Yeah, mine where solved after updating a lib. seems there is a bug in the latest ati driver
<plugins> healot?
<afflux> morgen..
<knoppix> how do i go about fixing this from the console?
<mikearthur> knoppix: that you raggy?
<knoppix> yup
<finalbeta> for the ati problems, maybe this helps : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185033
<plugins> Healot? re:bluetooth?
<mikearthur> Dapper seems to be really buggy compared to Breezty
<mikearthur> Breezy
<mikearthur> for installation
<aMit--> Hello I'm having problem installing the NVIDIA driver... when I do this "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" I get this messege "Error: your X configuration has been altered."...
<mikearthur> they should have delayed it more imo
<Healot> plugins: have you set the IP manually yet?
<knoppix> yeh i hate that i a "user friendly" linux is such a pain in the arse
<plugins> healot: it didnt work
<compengi> why when i search for a name in gaim it exits
<plugins> pand --listen --role NAP --master --autozap
<plugins> sudo ifconfig bnep0 192.168.1.1
<plugins> SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
<plugins> bnep0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<plugins> :-(
<knoppix> think i might stick with 5.10 for a while at least. but still dont know how to fix this prob
<keithhhhh> Hey everyone, can someone tell me the name of the 3d desktop for linux?  I forgot  :S
<finalbeta> compiz xgl
<Healot> plugins: replug the dongle?
<compengi> glx
<aMit--> anyone?
<plugins> 3ddesktop ;-)
<keithhhhh> I remember xgl
<plugins> plug and pray doesnt work
<vesse> hello, desperately needing advice/help here... i've had Ubuntu 5.10 installed on a few years old setup running on SATA discs and software raid using mdadm package... for some days hdd has been read-only for programs started in X but worked fine from ssh, now I tried to reboot, and the result is "GRUB Error 18" which would indicate LBA problem but i've never had problems booting this machine before
<mauricemoss> what does grub error 22 mean?
<keithhhhh> is there more than one 3d desktop?
<aMit--> can anyone see whats the problem? hen I do this "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" I get this messege "Error: your X configuration has been altered."
<aMit--> when*
<Healot> plugins: lookup at ubuntu's hardware HCL
<Healot> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<MusicEatingPanda> Hello all ^_^
<plugins> Healot: cul8r
<plugins> tnxalot
<compengi> how can i make ubuntu read russian language
<aMit--> guys?..
<mikearthur> if no-one replies, no-one knows
<MusicEatingPanda> I need a few bits of help I installed the win32 codecs and they work perfectly Tho when i updated them they stoped working SO i reinstalled the old version but ubuntu keeps wanting to update them how do i make it ignore this package as to not update it?
<mikearthur> it means you've edited your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<aMit--> erm, how do I restore the original then?
<mikearthur> ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf*
* canyouscore is away: Away at the moment
<atsugnam> gah, my machine is trying to start pcmcia services, and hanging at that point, what can i do to stop it from trying to start it up?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<aMit--> ok sec
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<atsugnam> it's a desktop, no pcmcia, so i can just turn it off
<aMit--> mikearthur: gives me the same error still
<MusicEatingPanda> Anyone?
<mikearthur> no, whats the output from that command
<mikearthur> MusicEatingPanda: remove the repositry, download the deb, install that
<compengi> how can i make ubuntu read russian language
<aMit--> . /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.custom
<KenSentMe> !tell compengi about locales
<MusicEatingPanda> mikearthur its a repo i need tho? and what is a Deb? im still learning
<ice60> hi. does anyone here use Wine? i always thought it might use alot of resources and cause conflicts. is Wine OK to use? or does it commonly cause problems?
<mjr> ice60, it's ok to use.
<aMit--> mikearthur this was the output : /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.custom
<YoussefAssad> ice60: second what mjr says
<mjr> ice60, ie. it doesn't cause any problems aside from possibly buggy execution of Windows programs :] 
<mikearthur> mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak && mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.custom /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<aMit--> same error
<ice60> thanks, mjr and YoussefAssad. i'll try it out :) OT. is it possible to highlight two names in red ??
<larson9999> ice60: i use it with firefox for shockwave sites.  no issues here.
<ice60> larson9999: thanks :)
<larson9999> ice60: and dvdshrink
<ice60> i'm going to use Proxomitron. i think it's the best program ever. it's by far the best popup blocker. and can stop all browser exploits too
<atsugnam> how do I stop ubuntu from loading pcmcia services?
<finalbeta> On this page ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx )  to set up wireless I'm stuck at "1.2.2.1.1. Problems", but I do not understand the solllution
<ice60> i'm using Breezy. should i install Wine from apt, or get the latest version from the website?
<kazil> !restricted
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<atsugnam> how do I stop the system from trying to start pcmcia services?
<emPol`ka> fuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuc
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<emPol`ka> fuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuc
<bobstro> emPol`ka:  not now. daddy's busy.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@194.67.131.18]  by Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> lovely piece of entertainment, that.
<aMit--> alright I've got nvidia working , now how do I change the resolution for more then 1024x7** and the refresh rate to more then 85?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Timor^> Hi, need help with making a custom kernel. I just wanna add a value to the existing kernel, and compile it.
<raphink> Timor^: did you read doc on the internet?
<Healot> !info make-kpkg
<Snow_Shelter> does anyone know when 2.6.17 will be out for PPC?
<ubotu> Package make-kpkg does not exist in dapper
<vieirar> HI I would like to change a an icon for all smb folders. I know I can do it by right clicking the folder=> properties and changing the icon. What I want is the default icon to be different. How can I change this?
<aMit--> hi I've got nvidia drivers working, now how can I change to a resulution more then 1024*7xx and for higher refresh rate (100, all i have is 85)
<Hobbsee> Snow_Shelter: it edgy
<kazil> what`s the default audio file type for ubuntu? ogg?
<Hobbsee> Snow_Shelter: in edgy
<farous> can someone tell me why ubuntu is highly unstable nowdays. i lost sound with totem and the pc is really slow
<Hobbsee> kazil: yeah
<Snow_Shelter> Hobbsee: in edgy?
<Timor^> raphink: yeah.. but im still unsure
<kazil> and whats the default video file type for ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> Snow_Shelter: yes, the release after dapper.  so in about october
<Hobbsee> or november
<Hobbsee> no, october, i cant count.
<Snow_Shelter> Hobbsee: will it be on the mirrors for Dapper?
<Hobbsee> Snow_Shelter: no
<Snow_Shelter> Hobbsee: why not?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there! i am a kde user, and i would like to try gnome. However i don't want to install all the applications in the gnome-desktop package... like totem or gstreamer.. what do i have to do to have ONLY the basic desktop working?
<Hobbsee> Snow_Shelter: because kernels dont get backported, AFAIK
<Fee^> so #ubuntu doesn't like /exec -o grep the * in the channel then? :P
<Fee^> has anyone been able to successfully get fancontrol/pwmconfig to work in Dapper?
<Hobbsee> Fee^: no, it may well get you banned for a while.
<Snow_Shelter> Hobbsee: so there will never be a 2.6.17 for Dapper, only for Edgy?
<Hobbsee> Snow_Shelter: that's correct
<Snow_Shelter> Hobbsee: that sucks
<fletch_> excuse me, but is there a stored log of the startup process?
<Hobbsee> Snow_Shelter: unless you build it, of course
<kazil> which windows prog can convert mp3 2 ogg?
<jrib> Hi, I tried upgrading my tetex-base tetex-bin tetex-extra packages and it failed.  So I tried reinstalling and purging and installing, but it still fails.  Here is a pastebin of the install: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16271 .  Also, when running pdflatex, it says it can't find pdflatex.fmt.  Any ideas?
<Hobbsee> fletch_: yeah, dmesg?
<aMit--> guys please , is there anyone who knows how to add resolutions and refresh rates?
<Snow_Shelter> Hobbsee: well I wanted wireless, and 2.6.17 is supposed to finally have support for bcm43xx
<fletch_> Hobbsee, alright, i'll check it out
<fresch> hi, i cannot get firefox-dom-inspector to install
<jrib> ubotu: tell aMit-- about xorg
<Timor^> could anyone help me compile my existing kernel, 2.6.15-23-server
* MenZa spits coffee on monitor
<MenZa> WHAT?!
<MenZa> No 2.6.17 for Dapper :\?
<Hobbsee> Snow_Shelter: you may be able to compile it and install it yourself, but...
<Hobbsee> MenZa: no.  for edgy.
<Snow_Shelter> Hobbsee: yea, but all the kernels on Ubuntu mirrors are patched
<Hobbsee> true
<Snow_Shelter> Hobbsee: is there like an alpha for Edgy?
<[4iT] >   =)
<MenZa> Hobbsee: right.
<MenZa> What's the Edgy releasedate?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<YoussefAssad> MenZa: the ubuntu wiki has a nifty page on how to get the latest kernel
<MenZa> I haven't been keeping up for very long ;)
<leila> umm... silly question, but how do you read/write to floppy?
<[4iT] >   ?
<MenZa> YoussefAssad: I suppose :)
<Hobbsee> [4iT] : english only please
<chavo> MenZa, 6.10
<leila> !floppy
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<lasindi> MenZa: In October
<mattyv> bcm4xx works under ndiswrapper, otherwise i wouldnt be typing this
<[4iT] >   
<khnh> hi guys, can anyone help me with bash scripting
<Snow_Shelter> MenZa: looks like Dapper is obsolete already
<MenZa> Snow_Shelter: it sure does.
<chavo> dapper is so yesterday
<lasindi> khnh: perhaps ... #bash is probably a better place to ask
<khnh> thanks
<fletch_> Hobbsee, is there anyway to halt the boot process to review some infortmation?
<Hobbsee> fletch_: no idea...
<solong> huahuaosx
<leila> damn ubotu not giving me any info!
<leila> :@
<Hobbsee> solong: english only please
<Seveas> solong, english please
<chavo> khnh, there are some good tutorials out there also, try google
<Healot> solong: please speak Chinese here
<Healot> !zh
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<Timor^> Need help adding a value to my existing kernel and then compile it....
<fletch_> Hobbsee, thanks anyway though, i think im in the right direction, im getting odd random numbers at my boot process, im going to restart and try to catch it
<YoussefAssad> wow, rxvt displayed those chinese characters correctly!
<YoussefAssad> this is so cool :)
<Timor^> !info Compile kernel
<ubotu> Package Compile does not exist in dapper
<Magical1492> hey everyone, I have a hard drive issue that prevents me from Installing Ubuntu on my laptop, it came with three partitions, and I can't delete any without breaking my extended warranty, is anyone here fluient with using swap files or any other way to solve this?
<Seveas> !kernel > Timor^
<Tallia1Kubuntu> again: hi there! i am a kde user, and i would like to try gnome. However i don't want to install all the applications in the gnome-desktop package... like totem or gstreamer.. what do i have to do to have ONLY the basic desktop working?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> Tallia1Kubuntu: install gnome-base maybe?
<gnomefreak> the package is called gnome iirc
<gnomefreak> it installs somethings that gnome needs but noting like ubuntu-desktop
<fresch> how can i force a certain package to installed even if there are version conflicts=
<aMit--> !tell aMit-- about xorg
<gnomefreak> s/noting/nothing
<Timor^> is it 2.6.17 the version of the kernel i should get ?
<Timor^> even though im running a server version
<gnomefreak> fresch: you really shouldnt what pacakge?
<gnomefreak> Timor^: no stick with the one you have
<gnomefreak> Timor^: safer that way ;)
<fletch_> at startup, Ubuntu is flowing through the different startup processors, then the screen goes black and then theres a line of text saying "Differeneces (offset/backup)..." and below that is rows of string of numbers and letters... anybody experience this?
<fresch> gnomefreak, i want to install firefox-dom-inspector, but it fails with version conflict. but when i apt-cache show firefox and apt-cache show firefox-dom-inspector the version are the same. only wehen i apt-get install firefox-dom-inspectior it fails
<Timor^> :D
<gnomefreak> fresch: are you on dapper?
<KenSentMe> Is there a way to put media files show up on the desktop by a certain icon and not showing a miniature of the movie/pdf/picture?
<fresch> gnomefreak, yes
<gnomefreak> fresch: did you install mozilla's version of ff or just the one that came with dapper?
<michaels> is it 100% safe to resize my partitions (say by shrinking the NTFS partition and making the ext3 partition bigger) using GParted?
<gnomefreak> michaels: no
<KenSentMe> michaels: no, it's not 100%
<michaels> what can happen?
<gnomefreak> michaels: the tools are safe but the user is never 100% safe
<fresch> gnomefreak, didn't install firefox, so it's the one that was preinstalled
<gnomefreak> michaels: you can lose all data
<KenSentMe> michaels: lose data
<Healot> michaels: not 100%, but most of the time, it is safe
<michaels> and what would need to happen for me to lose data?
<gnomefreak> fresch: try to get the .deb for it from packages.ubuntu.com
<kazil> wtf???!!! a song in mp3 5MB, and the same in ogg 11MB?!
<fresch> gnomefreak, firefox, or firefox-dom-insp=
<Healot> kazil: take a look at the compression and quality
<gnomefreak> fresch: dom-insp
<alth_> Quick problem, when I set my terminal window to transparant, underneath it shows my desktop, even if it's on top of another window. Any way to fix this?
<Raito> I have a question, how do you navigate through folders with spaces in them while in the command line? If I type a space it thinks that I am trying to type a different command
<kazil> healot: but still it`s more than 50%
<jrib> Hi, I tried upgrading my tetex-base tetex-bin tetex-extra packages and it failed.  So I tried reinstalling and purging and installing, but it still fails.  Here is a pastebin of the install: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16271 .  Also, when running pdflatex, it says it can't find pdflatex.fmt.  Any ideas?
<gnomefreak> can someone with kernel 2.6.15-25 tell me what version of gnome they have on dapper?
<Ng> Raito: put the whole path in "" or put \ before the space
<Raito> thanks
<fresch> gnomefreak, there are two versions  of dom-insp. how can i make apt install one i want?
<michaels> gnomefreak, KenSentMe: in what kind of case would I lose data?
<Ng> gnomefreak: 2.14.2
<gnomefreak> fresch: it should grab newest one
<gnomefreak> ng ty
<fresch> gnomefreak, it installes the older firefox, but then tries to install the newest dom-insp.
<Magical1492> Can anyone help me use a swap file and put Linux on only one partiton?
<gnomefreak> fresch: try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<fresch> gnomefreak, already done that
<gnomefreak> fresch: let me know if anything gets held back
<neotard> Magical1492:  if you mean ubuntu, when you do the install just choose the automatic partition.
<gnomefreak> fresch: also what version of ff are you using?
<scott> hi guys :) (and gals ;))
<planetcall> goodevening all
<finalbeta> On this page ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx )  to set up wireless I'm stuck at "1.2.2.1.1. Problems", but I do not understand the solllution
<Magical1492> ok
<neotard> Magical1492:  linux uses no swap file, but instead has a swap partition.
<Timor^> gnomefreak: i dont have the debian/config/i386 directory, why ?
<fresch> gnomefreak, held back: linux-image-386 linux-restricted-modules-386
<Magical1492> thats my problem
<gnomefreak> Timor^: dont know
<neotard> Magical1492:  ?
<Magical1492> My Laptop that I want to install it comes with three partitions already.
<gnomefreak> fresch: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<planetcall> any C# guy here ?
<Magical1492> And if I take one out of the harddrive, then I lose my limited warranty
<alth_> Hrrm, no one knows how to fix my transparency problem?
<Magical1492> errr.. extended
<gnomefreak> planetcall: try #ubuntu-offtopic or a programming channel
<scott> alth? what problems?
<Timor^> gnomefreak; do i have to use the sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.17 ?
<fresch> gnomefreak, same thig
<fresch> gnomefreak, *thing
<planetcall> gnomefreak, I want someone C# geek from here to help me on #ubuntu-offtopic  as i dont find anyone in C# active
<fer5437> anyone can tell me what differint between network backup and centerlize backup??
<neotard> Magical1492:  I'd check your warranty then a little further.  it could very well be installing linux on it will void the warranty as well.  if you're worried about it.
<gnomefreak> fresch: uname -r what does it say
<alth_> scott: My terminal window's transparancy is transparant to the desktop, not to any windows in the way. And it's not actually transparant to the icons on the desktop, so I don't know what it's doing.
<alth_> Basically, instead of showing underneath the window, IRC for instance, it shows my wallpaper.
<gnomefreak> planetcall: try in #ubuntu-offtopic the coders normally hang in there
<planetcall> already there :)
<gnomefreak> i saw sorry
<Magical1492> well, I specifically asked them about that, and they said that ONLY if I didn't disrupt any of the partitions that were premade, it would be ok.
<planetcall> alth_, the transparency in Gnome is not the true one you are looking for !
<neotard> alth_:  that's the nature of X :)  it's called pseudo-transparancy.
<fresch> gnome-freak, dist-upgrade now installs these two previously held back packages
<alth_> Well that sucks.
<ProfessorChaos_> hello all I have an ibm thinkpad t43p and I can't seem to get the pcmcia slot working
<scott> alth goto edit->current profile
<planetcall> alth_, wait for next major release ! :) you will have it
<CodeWarrior_> hello folks, anybody knows some DJ software (mixer) using GUI to install on ubuntu Dapper ?
<scott> Alth then effect
<scott> s
<gnomefreak> fresch: i was hoping for that let me know after you reboot if you can install it or not
<scott> and select background, none
<planetcall> CodeWarrior_, did you search Synaptic ?
<fer5437> anyone can tell me what differint between network backup and centerlize backup??
<B68ari> why cant i hear any music when i play an audio CD ?
<fresch> gnomefreak,  reboot???
<gnomefreak> fresch: yes
<fer5437> anyone can tell me what different between network backup and centerlize backup??
<Timor^> Why dont i have the deabian/config/i386 directory, do i have to use the sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.17 ? to compile my kernel.. im not even using the 2..6.17 kernel..im using 2.6.15-23-server kernel
<gnomefreak> fresch: when you install the new kernel you need to reboot
<fresch> gnomefreak,  only if i want to load it?
<CodeWarrior_> planetcall: to say the truth, not yet. I want an opinion about some guy that using some good DJ software
<gnomefreak> fresch: for the update to take affect yes
<Alth> scott: What could will that do?
<Alth> planetcall: I'd rather not wait six months for Edgy :P
<B68ari> why cant i hear any music when i play an audio CD ?
<mgedmin> four months
<gnomefreak> Alth: you will when you use it you will wish you waited
<neotard> Magical1492:  ok, then you need to know what partition that is :)  you *will* need a swap partition though.  when you install choose manual partition and choose the target install partition and change that to a filesystem format (should happen automatically) then choose to format it
<mgedmin> edgy is scheduled for October, isn't it
<gnomefreak> oct
<gnomefreak> oct 26 atm
<scott> Alth will make it so that your console is transparant to your desktop
<fresch> gnomefreak, so how is upgrading my kernel a reason for firefox-dom-inspector not beeing installed?
<gnomefreak> that will change (more than likely)
<Timor^> gnomefreak Why dont i have the deabian/config/i386 directory, do i have to use the sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.17 ? to compile my kernel.. im not even using the 2..6.17 kernel..im using 2.6.15-23-server kernel
<batte> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Magical1492> I have three partitions on my harddrive now, doesn't Linux need two partitions?
<gnomefreak> fresch: we are trying it
<neotard> Magical1492:  you will need to do that for a swap partition too.  although if your partitions are very big I can't see how you're goign to get around not screwing with the partitions on the drive
<Magical1492> yeah
<Magical1492> I was told that there was something called a swap file
<B68ari> no please dont ever bother to answer my question
<Magical1492> I could use
<gnomefreak> B68ari: wont now
<Magical1492> XD
<neotard> Magical1492:  sorry, idk.  maybe someone else does.  windows uses a swap file, linux uses a swap partition.
<B68ari> why cant i hear any music when i play an audio CD ?
<tobberoth> How do I use the USB capabilities of an Ipod shuffle on Ubuntu??
<Alth> scott: Well, actually, it just gave me a solid background ;)
<gnomefreak> B68ari: you have to understand there are over 800 people in here
<fresch> gnomefreak, i can tell you for sure that a reboot will not make any difference ;) and i can tell you now, that even if i would reboot firefox-dom-inspector would still not be installed
<Magical1492> ah, ok.
<scott> Alth i thought thats what you wanted? not a see through backjground to your desktop?
<Magical1492> thanks anyway.
<gnomefreak> fresch: you say that like you know what the problem is
<B68ari> alright.....
<neotard> Magical1492:  hmm, you could have something though
<Alth> No no Scott, I /want/ the transparancy, just so that I see what's under the window :P
<Magical1492> hmm>
<Magical1492> What do you mean?
<neotard> Magical1492:  been a couple years since I've dug into a linux :)
<gnomefreak> B68ari: now try asking you question and if someone knows they will try to help you
<scott> Alth :O, you cant do that, not with composit i believe
<kbrosnan> fresch, is there any chance you are using mozilla's firefox and not ubuntu's? help -> about firefox (if the page says ubuntu anywhere it is ubuntu's)
<fresch> gnomefreak, the problem is that apt  installs the older version of firefox, but then tries to install the newer version of firefox-dom-insp. which depends on the newer version of firefox, which apt will not install... for what ever reason...
<gnomefreak> fresch: what version of ff do you have (i asked you this before never got an answer)
<gnomefreak> fresch: ill brb i need to see if i fixed this gnome thing :(
<pain> sa va
<Alth> Apparently so, Scott.
<Alth> Ok, night guys then.
<neotard> Magical1492:  you could definitely try to install w/o a swap space then do that :)
<roland-erau> ca va bien
<Timor^> why cant i compile my kernel, the debian directory isnt even installed..
<fresch> gnomefreak, 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.3-0ubuntu3
<Magical1492> ok
<Magical1492> I'll try that.
<Magical1492> thank you
<pain> koi de neuf ???
<Devil_Hunter> Hello
<Devil_Hunter> Does anybody know if ubuntu supports Dell Poweredge 2400?
<Seveas> Devil_Hunter, it should
<Timor^> i found it strange that noone ever compiled a custom kernel in ubuntu
<neotard> Devil_Hunter:  a better question is does it support the components in your computer
<Seveas> Timor^, there's hardly any need for it anymore...
<Timor^> Seveas: well, to change the tic you need to make a custom kernel
<Timor^> hz=1000
<spacey> Timor^: its really easy to compile a custom kernel
<spacey> well if you have to patch it as well it might get a bit more tricky
<Timor^> spacey: share your knowledge then
<Devil_Hunter> because at the store they told me that they tried the server with slackware and it didnt worked well so im wondering if ubuntu could possibly support the components in it
<spacey> Timor^: just apt-get source the kernel and follow the steps on the wiki to make your own package
<Seveas> Timor^, a while ago ubotu should have sent you instructions
<Seveas> !kernel > Timor^
<spacey> !kernel > spacey
<Timor^> but it says that the package doesnt exist when i type my kernel
<xCling> I have really strange problem, when I have the terminal oppen and want to sigh in as root I type "su" and Im 100% shore I type the right password and its still say I typing the wrong password?
<spacey> type your kernel?
<neotard> Devil_Hunter:  everyones mileage varies.  I had a friend tell me ubuntu didn't work, but he loves slackware on his dell laptop.. *shrug*
<Timor^> 2.6.15-23-server
<neotard> xCling:  ubuntu does not enable root by default.  you can use sudo to carry out root commands.
<spacey> Timor^: apt-get source linux-image-2.6.15-25-server
<Seveas> !root > xCling
<neotard> Seveas:  is there a list of those? :D
<aMit--> Hello I'm having problem with my audio device, I get this error when double clicking the volume icon in the top panel "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.", please help.
<dgl> Hi, I ve done something wrong with grub and now my ubuntu is not loading, does anybody can help me?
<neotard> nm, found it
<Timor^> will the 15-25 work even though im running 15-23
<Seveas> ubotu, tell neotard about yourself
<gnomefreak> dgl: what did you do to grub?
<dgl> gnomefreak, I guess that I add wrong partions to load
<Timor^> spacey: how did you find that package ?
<Timor^> is there a list ?
<spacey> Timor^: apt-cache search
<xCling> neotard: how do u mean I gone use sudo fore a root command ? can u give me an exampel ?
<ice60> hi, can someone show me where the Ubuntu image is kept? the one next to Applications, Places and System in Gnome. thanks
<scott> xCling, sudo apt-get update
<gnomefreak> Timor^: the update-manager will tell you what needs to be updated
<dgl> gnomefreak, does have a way to clear all configurations and start from 0 again?
<Timor^> spacey: thanks for your time.. ill try compiling the kernel now
<spacey> Timor^: you can probably get -23 as well, its just that the last version is -25, which showed up in my list
<aMit--> guys, I'm having problem with my audio device, in the login page when i start my computer i can hear sound but in the whole system i cant
<neotard> xCling:  check the msg ubotu sent you
<gnomefreak> dgl: not sure if grub-install will do that but if not than i think your gonna have to change it by hand to boot the right partition
<Timor^> spacey: where is the work directory then ?
<Timor^> spacey: i dont even have the debian directory
<dgl> gnomefreak, no problem to this by hand, but how can I remove all old configuration?
<Ng> ice60: /usr/share/icons/Human/48x48/places/distributor-logo.png
<popey> What's the official position on automatix?
<Ng> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items and has been reported to break your system while doing that, please see http://help.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead.
<ice60> Ng: thanks :D
<spacey> Timor^: if you apt-get source the kernel package the debian directory is in the kernel source dir
<popey> ok, ta
<xCling> neotard: Thank you I will check it out
<spacey> which will end up in your current working directory
<aMit--> anybody knows how to solve my problem? ( can hear sounds in the login page but not in the system )
<Ng> ice60: or there's /usr/share/icons/Tangerine/scalable/places/distributor-logo.svg, which might be more useful if you want the logo bigger
<gnomefreak> dgl: open /boot/grub/menu.lst using sudo <texteditor> paththat i gave you and go to the part you need to change and delete the borked part and type new one in
<neotard> xCling:  don't thank me, thank Seveas :)
<gnomefreak> dgl: than run grub-update
<dgl> gnomefreak, can't I use grub command line?
<xCling> Thank Seveas :)
<gnomefreak> dgl: everything i gave you was from cli
<planetcall> aMit--, System>Preference>sound   Try it
<javiolo> how do I install a deb and it dependences ?
<ice60> Ng: thanks. i'm looking now. i replaced it with a different Ubuntu icon and i just want to back it up to a floppy. when i find it i'll show it to you if you like then you can use it too. it's much better then the default 8)
<javiolo> i tried sudo dpkg -i aa.deb but it says it needs other packages
<planetcall> javiolo, dpkg -i
<Ng> javiolo: double click on it in nautilus, gdebi will launch and install it and satisfy dependencies
<Ng> javiolo: or apt-get the things dpkg says it needs first
<dgl> gnomefreak, do u know a way using GRUB command line?
<Ng> ooh, apparently you can use gdebi from a terminal too
<javiolo> ng all the packages are in the same folder
<planetcall> javiolo, if you could find that deb file or the application in repository then better install it from that.
<gnomefreak> dgl: what do you mean?
<gnomefreak> what is grub command line
<Ng> javiolo: in that case you can pass them all to dpkg, so "sudo dpkg -i foo.deb foo2.deb"
<javiolo> planetcall no way to install from repos, I have created "myself" the debs
<aMit--> planetcall: in the bottom of the window I cannot choose any device
<dgl> gnomefreak, when u just type 'grub' or press c on grub menu
<gnomefreak> dgl: the commands i gave you are for the command line to open grubs config file
<fresch> gnomefreak, it's the ubuntu firefox
<ice60> can't find it >:( i'm using Breezy
<Timor^> spacey: how do i add the hz=1000 value ?..with bsd i only needed to add Options HZ=1000
<Timor^> spacey: how do i add the hz=1000 value ?..with bsd i only needed to add Options HZ=1000
<gnomefreak> fresch: what version go to help about ff
<Timor^> is it the same
<dgl> gnomefreak, yes, i know, but I cant boot the system, I dont got a command line to work...
<gnomefreak> ohhhhh
<fresch> gnomefreak, 1.5.0.4
<gnomefreak> dgl: use a live cd
<dgl> gnomefreak, if u press 'c' at grub menu, on boot, u go to a grub shell
<xCling> woho now I know how the sudo and root stuff work :D
<aMit--> planetcall?
<dgl> gnomefreak, ok, but grub has a shell to type commands, I want to use that because its is very easy to get to this commando line
<gnomefreak> fresch: than it might be built for 1.5.0.3 im thinking to get that you will need to install that version of ff easily done from the wiki
<dgl> gnomefreak, grub interactive shelll
<gnomefreak> dgl: when did grub get its own shell?
<dgl> just press 'c' at grub menu
<jrib> Hi can anyone here with a working tetex installation on dapper tell me the result of this: md5sum /etc/texmf/texmf.cnf
<gnomefreak> dgl: you mean when you boot and grub comes up you type e?
<monkkey> hello, I was running a smooth ubuntu/kubuntu install, put in another graphics card (pci) to run in conjunction with my avg card in windows (dual boot), made no change to my ubuntu install, have removed the pci card now. But kubuntu when loaded will complete all the inital checks and loading of the kernal, then will simply display the kubuntu logo and do nothing else. I changed no settings. It is as it once was. any suggestions??
<spacey> Timor^: dunno where you can set it.
<dgl> gnomefreak, tyep 'c'
<dgl> gnomefreak, type 'c'
<gnomefreak> dgl: if grub isnt showing a menu thats not gonna help
<gnomefreak> dgl: yes i meant c
<compengi> where can i get ubuntu's russian unicode?
<dgl> gnomefreak, grub show a menu, but all entries doest not wokr
<dgl> gnomefreak, I want to remove all entries and start from begin
<bud_resin> when you go to places->computer where does nautilus get the info to display drives and such?
<babo> skype tells me that there is a 'problem with the sound device' I'm want to run windows under qemu anyway. Will windows work ok with skype or does the guest OS use the host OS sound config, and thus it won't work anyway ... ?
<gnomefreak> dgl: than reboot type c when the menu comes up or grab a live cd or reinstall ubuntu
<gnomefreak> dgl: or do it the way i told you above
<gnomefreak> depending if you on ubuntu or windows
<dgl> gnomefreak, but I does not know how to use this grub command line
<dgl> gnomefreak, I am trying to read documentation, but its hard
<void^> dgl: it's exactly the same commands as in menu.lst/grub.conf
<dgl> gnomefreak, I does not know if I need to remove old entries and how to do it
<gnomefreak> dgl: use the regular linux terminal and type what i told you to in it
<gnomefreak> that will bring up the config file for grub and you edit it there
<dgl> void^, ok, but do I need to remove old entries and how to do that?
<fresch> gnomefreak, i downloaded the deb package for firefox-dom-i and used dpkg -i to install it, without any trouble. thanks for your patience ;).
<void^> dgl: you do that as gnomefreak told you, by editing the menu.lst file
<compengi> where can i get ubuntu's russian unicode?
<gnomefreak> fresch: i didnt think you would fresch you also could have gotten it from tool add-ons in the menu
<void^> dgl: the grub commandline is just useful if you're unsure about the correct parameters (it has tab completion)
<dgl> void^, is this the only way? Can it be by grub command line?
<ice60> i found it 8) it's here /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/distributor-logo.png i uploaded too so you can all use it too http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/2920/distributorlogo6ic.png
<fresch> gnomefreak, i still would like to know why apt fails to see/register there is a newer version for ff-dom-i?
<microsoft_> hmm
<Krhis> Wow, so what do yo guys think of this? http://www.digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Kubuntu_Dapper_Drake_COMPLETE_sources.list_(repository_list_file)
<void^> dgl: what's the problem? you can boot it by hand using the commandline. and if it boots you know the proper commands, just put them into your menu.lst
<Krhis> lots of unoffical sources.
<dgl> void^, my main doubt is: how to remove old entries?
<gnomefreak> fresch: dont know file a bug i guess
<dgl> void^, sorry, how can I boot by hand using command line?
<void^> dgl: by deleting the lines? first add (and test) your new entry before you go on a deleting spree though.
<fresch> gnomefreak, and that was actually my main agenda coming here... so, thanks again...
<microsoft_> haha
<gnomefreak> yw
<compengi> wow we have microsoft here
<microsoft_> bill gates himselves
<void^> dgl: by entering the commands.. root hd(x,y), kernel /boot/blag, initrd /boot/blah, boot (use tab completion)
<compengi> lolo
<microsoft_> gun...
<Krhis> I know, I saw Bill gates in here a whilte ago ^^
<dgl> void^, thanks a lot
<Krhis> while*
* scott slaps microsoft_ 
<dgl> void^, I am having some troubles with raid 1
<compengi> all ubuntu's fire on microsoft
<Krhis> O.o He might like that
<void^> dgl: hardware raid?
<dgl> void^, software
<Rambo3> its just a bit of attention who***
<void^> dgl: separate non-raid boot partition?
<Krhis> I'll give $5 to anyone who goes into #windows and asks for a keygen to get past activation. XD
<dgl> void^, I am trying to make grub boot from boot hds
<microsoft_> i dont know what i do so i'm called your opponent
<babo> Your audio capture settings are invalid, pls change them in multimedia settings ?
<infinity_> krhis ill do it lmao
<jrib> )
<Krhis> lol
<dgl> void^, raid 1, boot at a raid partition
<compengi> lol
<gnomefreak> microsoft_: if you rnot here for ubuntu support please join #uubntu-offtopic
<dgl> void^, boot from raid partition
<Rambo3> bit much of OT here ?
<dgl> void^, all was working fine after instalation
<infinity_> btw neone here kno if i can run my existing windows installation through a vmware ?
<void^> dgl: that should be fine, raid1 is just mirror so grub should be able to read each of the raided partitions as if they were ordinary single non-raid partitions.
<dawson> whats the command for editing xserver??? thanks
<babo> guys where is my multimedia settings ?
<Rambo3> infinity_: no
<gnomefreak> dawson: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dgl> void^, but I need to install grub at /dev/sdb MBR
<scott> gnomefreak, why not just edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<gnomefreak> scott: either way
<dgl> void^, dont?
<gnomefreak> it was the first one that came to mind
<infinity_> rambo3: lol is there any possible way to do it?
<scott> gnomefreak, suppose first method is easier
<Rambo3> infinity_: get xp cd
<dgl> void^, I need grub to be installed at /dev/sda and /dev/sdb
<gnomefreak> i dont know what level the users are at thats why that one always comes to mind first (i do it both ways)
<xbeanx> I'm having trouble installing firefox dom inspector..  I get this error: firefox-dom-inspector: Depends: firefox (= 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.3-0ubuntu3) but 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.4-0ubuntu6.06 is to be installed
<babo> my multimedia settings ? where are they  ? ... pls
<xbeanx> Anybody know how I can fix this?
<void^> dgl: why do you need it on 2 mbrs?
<gnomefreak> xbeanx: go to packages.ubuntu.com and download and install the .deb
<xbeanx> thanks gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> yw
<gnomefreak> xbeanx: maybe easier to get it from your ff menu
<dgl> void^, if I lost first hd that system must boot using the second one
<dgl> void^, so, I need grub at both mbr
<gnomefreak> sorry void^ lol
<dgl> void^, dont I?
<void^> dgl: fine, just run root (hd0,x), setup (hd0), root (hd1,x), setup (hd1), or something like that
<dgl> void^, I guess I did that... so the system stop booting :(
<mike---> quick question -- just got my wireless card up and running, but I need a utility to let me see available networks.  would network-manager do the job?
<Rambo3> dgl: are you running any raid  ?
<Tata_Morky> je tu nejaky Cech?
<dgl> Rambo3, yes, raid 1
<xbeanx> gnomefreak: never thought of that.. thanks
<gnomefreak> yw'
<dgl> void^, I ve tried to reinstall all the system.. but the problem persist...
<Jessehk> My Windows installation is giving me problems on a duel boot. Would a re-installation mess up GRUB?
<Rambo3> well wouldent raid copy grub mbr from first to mirroring hd ?
<dgl> void^, I guess that this problem is something at mbr
<gnomefreak> Jessehk: yes re-installing winxp only will than use the ntlder instead of grub but have a look at the links that follow
<gnomefreak> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Tata_Morky> halo je tu nejaky cech, potrebuji help
<gnomefreak> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<gnomefreak> Tata_Morky: ^^
<dgl> Rambo3, I ve tried remove first hd just to see if it was working
<Jessehk> gnomefreak : Excellent. Thanks :)
<dgl> Rambo3, and it wasnt
<gnomefreak> Jessehk: yw ;)
<hompi> Hi, ive got a problem. Ubuntu cant find my non-wireless network card. "Agere Systems ET-1301 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller", anyone got a idea how i can install this?
* gnomefreak thinks dgl would be safer and easier to re-install and i really hate that
<dgl> Rambo3, I ve readed something saying that I should manualy install grub at both mbr
<hompi> anyone?
<Rambo3> dgl yeah that sounds ok
<Jessehk> gnomefreak : So I don't lose the partition, I just lose access to it?
<dgl> gnomefreak, I was trying this, but system does not boot anyway
<gnomefreak> Jessehk: im pretty sure yes
<void^> dgl: but you're getting the grub menu and command line, so grub loads ok. what you need to check if your menu.lst.
<compengi> who knows russian here
<dgl> void^, yes, your are right
<dgl> void^, I will try this
<gnomefreak> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<gnomefreak> there you go compengi
<compengi> lol
<hompi> Hi, ive got a problem. Ubuntu cant find my non-wireless network card. "Agere Systems ET-1301 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller", anyone got a idea how i can install this?
<compengi> i only asked
<compengi> i don't want a russian help
<Rambo3> dgl can you use grub-install , and edit devices file and remove comment out first disk, then grub-install at second and then uncommnt first hd
<mephis1987> hello , i am new to ubuntu , can you advise me what is the best IDE for Java ?
<rendo> How do I see what program/device is using my soundcard currently?  I can't play music since something else is using it.
<void^> mephis1987: eclipse
<dgl> Rambo3, I was trying just to remove the first hd using BIOS Setup
<mephis1987> void^: i installed eclisp and it says eclisp is obsolete
<babo> Guys, I can hear with my speakers but I can't other people can't hear me. I've changed the alsa mixer to allow the speakers to work ... can anyone help here ? ... PLS ?
<babo> s/speakers/microphone/
<babo> Your audio capture settings are invalid, pls change them in multimedia settings ?
<void^> mephis1987: eh.. if you installed an old version of eclipse you can update.
<rendo> How do I see what program/device is using my soundcard currently?  I can't play music since something else is using it.
<Hoxzer_> Use alsa :)
<Hoxzer_> BUt tell me if u get ts2 to work with alsa
<groundstate> Hi.  I'm having a problem with a new ubuntu installation.  network-admin does not alter the iwconfig settings at all.  (zd1211 driver)
<Hexidigital_> Hoxzer_:: i had no luck with ts2 with alsa
<mephis1987> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java For the runtime sun java install sun-java5-jre from the multiverse repository
<Rambo3> man fuser
<Hoxzer_> Hexidigital_: me either :( just makes me ask "WHY WHY NOT SUPPORT ALSA!?"
<Rambo3> rendo: man fuser
<Hoxzer_> like I can't play anything with linux because I can't run TS
<rendo> Thank you.
<Hexidigital_> Hoxzer_:: i know... what do they support? OSS? or OOS? whatever it's called?
<Hoxzer_> :/ I dont think they support really anything
<dsas> It's OSS
<Hexidigital_> thanks dsas
<rendo> Uh... Fuser doesn't help me.
<garar> hi
<garar> how can I change gamma in Gnome?
<Hexidigital_> Hoxzer_:: the irony is that ts2 has a server version for linux :-D but you can't use alsa
<Hexidigital_> Hoxzer_:: which means, using oss, which means messing up your entire sound configuration
<Panzerboy> hey guys
<Panzerboy> quick question
<Hexidigital_> quicker answer
<cute_bettong> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Panzerboy> what's the name of the kernel source package in dapper?
<Panzerboy> Hexidigital_: :)
<Hexidigital_> ok... not so quicker :)
<dsas> Panzerboy: kernel-source-2.4.27
<billybennett> Can someone explain to me how I can make Mplayer my default DVD player when I pop in the disk?
<Panzerboy> dsas: i am running the 2.6.15
<Panzerboy> so i need the sources for that one
<Seveas> Pand0ra, linux-source-2.6.15
<Panzerboy> obviously
<Seveas> Panzerboy*
<Panzerboy> Seveas: 10x
<dsas> whoops. looking at the wrong box.
<Panzerboy> :)
<Hexidigital_> Panzerboy:: will a quazi-quick answer suffice ?
<Raul654> I have a quick question about the Dapper Drake installation CDs. Is the desktop CD a live CD, or an installation CD?
<Panzerboy> Raul654: both
<Raul654> ah, ok
<zec> A very simple question: what are the command line tools for viewing/setting services in Ubuntu? Like rc-status and rc-update in Gentoo?
<Panzerboy> Hexidigital_: would be very good, thanks :)
<Hexidigital_> :)
<Raul654> one more question - what are the big differences between the server and desktop installation CD? sshd/apache/gcc ?
<Hexidigital_> Raul654:: desktop provides a GUI
<groundstate> second question: if I get no answer here, is there a better channel to ask about bugs on?
<Panzerboy> Raul654: umm, i assume the server doesn't have gnome :)
<priich> billybennet: go to system/preferenses/removable drives and media in menus, then multimedia tab
<Raul654> Ah, ok
<Jessehk> Is it safe to use apt-get clean or will it cause problems?
<Raul654> thanks, that's what I needed
<Hexidigital_> Raul654:: they can both do the same things
<Panzerboy> Raul654: u're welcome
<Panzerboy> Hexidigital_: don't confuse the guy :)
<Raul654> Hexi - yes, I know both can do the same thing with enough work. I'm trying to minimize the work :)
<Hexidigital_> Raul654:: ah, i see
<billybennett> thank you priich
<Hexidigital_> Panzerboy:: the n00b bug has me today... i'm awake for 27 + hours
<Hexidigital_> Jessehk:: what are you trying to do?
<Panzerboy> Hexidigital_: then u should get some sleep
<Hexidigital_> Panzerboy:: as soon as i finish this last beer :-P
<Jessehk> Hexidigit_ : I just thought it deletes temperary package downloads (like clearing a cache), but I don't want to delete anythin necessary.
<Jessehk> the man discription isn't very clear
<Hexidigital_> Jessehk:: i suggest you read this
<Hexidigital_> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto - also see !synaptic (gnome) or !adept (kde)
<Gorg2> I need help, when I try to install Ubuntu 6.06 on my laptop, it gets to the location selection, and hangs.  How do I fix it so I can install?
<Hexidigital_> Jessehk:: also, if you press TAB after typing the first few characters of a username, it will autocomplete
<Hexidigital_> Jessehk:: (depending on your client)
<Panzerboy> heh
<Panzerboy> typing it by hand though is more 1337 :)
<Jessehk> Hexidigital_, yup, it works. Better then typing out the name every bloody time ;)
<Hexidigital_> Jessehk:: gth :)
<NoUse> Jessehk apt-get clean removes all debs from cache, auto-clean only removes debs of old software, it won't cause problems other than the fact that you will have to re-download the debs if you need to reinstall them or whatever
<Jessehk> NoUse, Thanks :)
<deditri> test
<wulax> Gorg2: are you sure the cd is ok? did you check md5sum?
<Hexidigital_> crashed
<Gorg2> yes
<Hexidigital_> Gorg2:: what kind of laptop?
<Gorg2> Dell Inspiron 1100
<Hexidigital_> Gorg2:: stupid question... do you have the latest BIOS updates?
<Gorg2> yes
<Gorg2> A32
<Hexidigital_> Gorg2:: also, what distribution did you download? desktop, alternative?
<Gorg2> desktop
<Hexidigital_> ah
<Hexidigital_> Gorg2:: there *may be* a problem with the desktop install... if you dont mind another download, i'd suggest the alternative dist
<Hexidigital_> Gorg2:: it's not really a bug, afaik, but it dosen't always work
<Gorg2> damn...would I need to burn at 1x?
<Gorg2> or get another copy?
<Hexidigital_> Gorg2:: download the alternative .iso, and burn at (at most) 8X
<const_cast> moin
<Hexidigital_> 8x is my own personal suggestion
<Gorg2> ok
<Hexidigital_> moin const_cast
<zec> What are the command line tools for viewing/setting services in Ubuntu? Like rc-status and rc-update in Gentoo?
<deditri> hello
<Hexidigital_> const_cast:: geht #ubuntu-de
<Hexidigital_> Gorg2:: you should be in good shape after that
<const_cast> uh. that /asmsg command doesn't work the way i expected it to work :-)
<Hexidigital_> const_cast:: :) sorry
<const_cast> *g* i'm sorry :D
<deditri> anyone have experience with fglrx for ati rage mobility p/m agp2x
<const_cast> i didn't plan to send it to this server, too =)
<mephis1987> hello , how can i remove ubuntu games without removing ubuntu-desktop
<Hexidigital_> const_cast:: did i at least say that correctly? or should it be gehen?
<rem_> hey ... what can you do when a kill -9 pid doesnt kill the app ?
<const_cast> Hexidigital_: you mean like "go to #ubuntu-de"?
<Ng> mephis1987: you can't, unless you create an empty package that claims to provide the gnome-games dependency, or rebuild the ubuntu-desktop package to exclude the gnome-games dependency
<Ng> rem_: reboot
<Hexidigital_> const_cast:: yes
<rem_> hmm guess ure a windows user :P
<mephis1987> Ng:  how can I rebuild that package ?
<Ng> rem_: not at all
<gnomefreak> mephis1987: ubuntu-desktop is ok to remove
<const_cast> then it should be like "geh nach #ubuntu-de" or something like that :)
<nny> hey whats the package for make, gcc etc?
<nny> package name*
<Ng> nny: build-essential
<dixie> rem_: try kill -CONT <pid>
<nny> ahh ty
<rem_> no other way than rebooting .. ?
<Hexidigital_> const_cast:: :) thanks
* Hexidigital_ has to go... battery dying
<nny> damn!
<Hexidigital_> have a good day everyone
<nny> why does it keep asking me for a cd?
<nny> What is this windows?
<rem_> thanx, but no luck
<Ng> rem_: if a process is in a state that a SIGKILL won't end it, it's not able to be killed, unless, as dixie points out, it's suspended, in which case SIGCONT will revive it
<jenda> Can you recommend a good To-do/notes/calendar program? Evolution doesnt' work for me. I heard about tomboy - zit any good?
<Ng> rem_: usually it means the process is actually in the middle of a kernel operation, which is why it's not safe to kill it
<Ng> jenda: tomboy is just a note taking wiki type thing.
<nny> how do i tlel it to get the package from the repos? I don't want to put a dang cd in it for a package
<billybennett> Anyone here familar with Mplayer???
<rem_> ok..so I guess izt just runs forever until i reboot ... :(
<Panzerboy> does anybody have a linux/version.h file in /usr/src/linux/include for the current dapper kernel?
<lasindi> billybennett: somewhat ... why?
<jenda> Ng: OK
<gnomefreak> nny: change your sources list to use the repos instead of the cdrom repo
<Panzerboy> i'm trying to install the god damn vmware tools in dapper
<mephis1987> gnomefreak:  if i removed it , will i upgrade to newer version ?
<elkbuntu> Would there be any reason why an NTFS partition would not be able to be resized at all, because I have a NTFS partition that refuses to be resized.
<Panzerboy> and now it's complaining that it cannot find this file
<gnomefreak> mephis1987: no
<Panzerboy> i fuckin hate it
<billybennett> lasindi, I'm trying to make it my default DVD player and I'm having trouble finding the info on what attribute to specify for it
<Panzerboy> so
<nny> gnomefreak: they are :\
<rem_> thanx anyway...first time in 3 years i get an answer in here .. :)
<Panzerboy> if anybody here
<Ng> rem_: do you know what the process is and why it's stuck?
<Panzerboy> rebuild their kernel
<Panzerboy> PLEASE give me this file
<nny> gnomefreak: ahh wait
<gnomefreak> Panzerboy: watch your language
<wulax> !ask > billybennett
<const_cast> jenda: why does evolution not work for you?
<rem_> xsane and kooka ... after i upgraded to dapper ..
<Ng> !language > Panzerboy
<gnomefreak> nny: they are what?
<priich> zec had an interesting question about services. I guess there is always /etc/init.d/   scripts but is there a CLI variant of BUM and the like for managing services??
<lasindi> billybennett: hm, sorry I can't help you there; I only use mplayer for watching videos as files
<nny> gnomefreak: hehe nm, at very top had the cd as a source :\
<gnomefreak> lo
<billybennett> do what Wulax?
<wulax> billybennett: oh, nevermind
<deditri> which chanell for newbie???????
<rem_> there might be some old files that werent removed properly during upgrade ... ?
<deditri> which chanell for newbie???????
<MenZa> deditri: this.-
<deditri> which chanell for newbie???????
<NoUse> priich update-rc.d
<MenZa> Now stop repeating yourself.
<mephis1987> gnomefreak:  if i remove that , can i use ubuntu repos later ?
<NoUse> deditri this one
<nny> deditri: stop spamming
<gnomefreak> mephis1987: remove what ubuntu-desktop? yes
<jenda> const_cast: it won't send mail and I found no help on the subject. Since it's a rather robust program, having to use that without being able to use it as a mail client doesn't seem to make sense.
<gnomefreak> !ubuntu-desktop > mephis1987
<gnomefreak> mephis1987: check your pm from ubotu
<Panzerboy> gnomefreak: sorry
<Panzerboy> but it's frustrating
<const_cast> jenda: why can't you send emails? do you get an error message?
<jenda> const_cast: brb, phone
<priich> NoUse, thanks.
<zec> priich: BUM seems nice from description, but I'm not finding it through apt-cache show?
<zec> It's not in the package manager yet, I guess.
<zec> Any links on managing that?
<josh1871> question -- sound was working, then stopped (on Toshiba satellite laptop)
<jenda> const_cast: "MAIL FROM command failed: Must issue a STARTTLS command first k30sm1117294ugc"
* zec runs away to google...
<mephis1987> gnomefreak:  thanks , another thing , i installed eclipse from synaptic , but it also installed Mozilla Browser which i dont want
<mephis1987> and i cant remove it , remove it also remove eclipse
<gnomefreak> try to see if you can remove it without removing eclipse but i doint htink you can
<finalbeta> I just installed a WPC54G card, after a long time of trying I've set my router into B mode, and now it works, how can I get linux to use wireless G so I get 54Mbit
<babo> Can someone do me a favour and check if www.eslteachersboard.com is up or down ?
<const_cast> jenda: are you sure your mail server supports tls-encryption?
<moonunit> on the ubuntu site i recall a way to view possable packages, how would i get back to that page?
<gnomefreak> mephis1987: edit the menu so you never see it and you wont even know its there ;)
<mephis1987> gnomefreak:  lolz , good idea
<jenda> concept10: no. it's gmail, and I have it set at no encryption.
<gnomefreak> moonunit: packages.ubuntu;.com
<gnomefreak> .com
<moonunit> gnomefreak, orly?
<Panzerboy> i don't understand though, how come is mozilla a dependency for eclipse?
<Panzerboy> for the help?
<babo> err ... is my text actually showing on this irc channel .... ? that's about the fifth question that's been ignored ...
<gnomefreak> oandont know but it has been for a while
<Panzerboy> babo: yes
<dsas> babo: Yes
<babo> ok, thanks
<const_cast> jenda: so did you try to enable tls? =)
<gnomefreak> moonunit: packages.ubuntu.com will give you a list of all packages
<moonunit> gnomefreak, ive been looking for that paget forever
<nny> anyone know of a fsck.hfsplus package for ubuntu?
<Stork> hi, i just installed a 2nd cd drive as a primary IDE slave, and when i put a blank CD-R in it, every 5 minutes, both of my drives eject and dmesg tells me..  This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!
<moonunit> whats the full name of the next ubuntu relese?
<NoUse> nny might be in the hfsplus package o rthe hfsutils package
<notos> hello i have a semrpon 3000+ with 64bit extension what kernel should i use?
<notos> actually im runing on the default dapper..
<mephis1987> Panzerboy:  i have no idea about that eclipse
<nny> NoUse: hmm it appears not
<notos> *Sempron...
<Ng> notos: did you install the 386 or amd64 version?
<notos> i386
<Ng> notos: then you want the k7 kernel
<Ng> moonunit: Edgy Eft
<moonunit> Ng, what the hell is an Eft?
<notos> ... oh thanks :) ...
<Ng> moonunit: a newt or something. ask google :)
<moonunit> Ng, indeed.
<NoUse> nny there may not be one then, I think its a propriety FS
<compengi> how to configure locals
<michaels> how can I make it so when I press a mailto: link it lets me compose in Gmail via a new Firefox tab?
<const_cast> jenda: i just tried it with my googlemail account. it'll work with tls enabled :)
<Cntryboy> Does anyone know how to uninstall this unreal tournament game I installed with loki installer. I'm going to try it with wine instead since i'm having problems..
<moonunit> Ng, During the time right after metamorphosis, many North American Newt species go through a phase called the eft phase.
<moonunit> Ng, good call.
<notos> Ng, so just apt-get install linux-image-k7 ?
<Ng> notos: yup :)
<Ng> Cntryboy: in the ut2004 directory there should be an "uninstall" script
<josh1871> Sound problems??  I have gone through the steps listed on the wiki, i'm sure the card is recognized.  It was working, I shut down ,and then on boot it wasn't
<notos> *happiness*
<Ng> Cntryboy: you may need to run it with sudo if you used sudo to install ut
<Cntryboy> Ng it's original unreal tournament not 2004 sorry I didn't say
<compengi> i want to add ru_RU.UTF-8 to my locals
<compengi> how do i do it
<Rambo3> !locales
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LocaleConf
<hompi> Hi, ive got a problem. Ubuntu cant find my non-wireless network card. "Agere Systems ET-1301 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller", anyone got a idea how i can install this?
<Ng> Cntryboy: aha. I would think there would still be an uninstall script, but if not you can probably get away with just removing its directory and symlinks/launchers, but that's not ideal
<Rambo3> diesnt ut installer start with both uninstall and install options , i dont know.
<Cntryboy> well If I used loki installer to install unreal, wouldn't I want to remove loki software?
<PowerPcUser> hey there
<JPT> Is there a way I can remap the buttons on my mouse so they work properly? I have a Logitech MX 1000
<dr_willis> JPT,  define 'properly' :P
<Cntryboy> well I did what you said
<Cntryboy> I clicked on the uninstall and it worked
<dr_willis> JPT,  mine work fine when i bind them for grenades and so forth in the games. :)
<Cntryboy> so do I need to remove loki also or should I keep that?
<PowerPcUser> got a question concerning an powerpc, ati 9600 mobility and direct rendering
<JPT> the back and forward button work and I believe the scroll button click
<JPT> the back button serves as a left click right now and everything else doesn't work I think
<PowerPcUser> someone able to help with ubuntu and ppc ?
<Xenguy> LiveCD question: I'd like to download an ISO of the LiveCD, but can't seem to sort out which is the correct image.  Can anyone help?
<jenda> const_cast: Ah :)
<Rambo3> !tell PowerPcUser about ask
<jenda> const_cast: and can it use GPG?
<NoUse> Xenguy its the desktop CD
<PowerPcUser> ok ,... im woundering how to get direct rendering to work with ati 9600 mobility
<PowerPcUser> on ppc
<Ng> JPT: it may just be as simple as editing your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to use a mouse protocol of "evdev", but I'd suggest some googling to make sure
<groundstate> Hi.  I'm having a problem with a new ubuntu installation.  network-admin does not alter the iwconfig settings at all.  (zd1211 driver)
<PowerPcUser> i mean its an r300 chipset engine and not really supported ...
<Xenguy> NoUse: ahh, OK, so that is a LiveCD also -- thanks
<const_cast> jenda: theoretically. but i didn't manage to make it work now =)
<const_cast> -now +yet
<const_cast> i get some error about gpg-agent not running ...
<PowerPcUser> rambo3: is there a way to install driver that support direct rendering . ?
<Rambo3> !tell PowerPcUser about ati
<lee_> hey guys, i get a failed to initialise HAL error when i try and run a gnome session
<PowerPcUser> rambo3 ? what do u mean _
<PowerPcUser> ?
<michaels> how do I set it so mailto: links open a new firefox tab with Gmail's Compose?
<jenda> const_cast: OK. BTW, you just need to add gpg-agent to startup progs
<Rambo3> ubotu dead ?
<ubotu> I know nothing about dead ?
<jenda> const_cast: Is there a way to import settings from Mo. Thund.?
<jenda> Rambo3: it works a little different now... not sure about the syntax though
<PowerPcUser> rambo3 how to install ati 9600 mobility on ppc .... no im alive
<josh1871> is there anyone out there who can help me with sound issues?
<hompi> Hi, ive got a problem. Ubuntu cant find my non-wireless network card. "Agere Systems ET-1301 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller", anyone got a idea how i can install this?
<hompi> ANYONE?
<lee_> i was pretty drunk last night and i must have been fucking around with something on here because all i can run now is the failsafe term
<jenda> PowerPcUser: you can try the ubuntu desktop guide - you have it in your UBuntu.
<Rambo3> PowerPcUser: was trying to send msg over bot , anyway https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI?highlight=%28binary%29%7C%28ati%29
<Ng> !language > lee_
<lee_> oops, sorry for that.
<const_cast> jenda: that's the problem. gpg-agent _is_ running. but i get that error anyways :(
<lee_> some of us brits find it hard to keep some words in
<hompi> can somebody please highlight me
<jenda> const_cast: ah :(
<finalbeta> Just installed a linksys card, but I can only connect to the router in B mode, but the card supports G mode. HOw can I use G mode
<Ng> lee_: I'm a brit too ;p
<lee_> hah
<PowerPcUser> rambo3 how can i install x86 binaries on ppc ?? there is no way to do this ,..
<jan> whowas
<jan> :-)
<Rambo3> PowerPcUser: arent there ppc packages?
<lee_> right, livecd time.
<jan> just trying to figure out how this irssi thing works :-)
<PowerPcUser> Rambo3 no .... there is a reverse engineering project for r300 but i dont know how to install it
<Ng> PowerPcUser: afaik there is no way of getting the ATi binary drivers to work on PPC
<thugren> Hey SO how are you all doing these days?
<PowerPcUser> Ng : i know :)
<jenda> const_cast: any idea on the importing?
<priich> sadly, ati has always been pretty rotten in the driver department
<hompi> can somebody please highlight me
<const_cast> jenda: it is possible to import settings from mozilla. so it should be possible to import them from thunderbird
<dr_willis> hompi,  care to make some sence?
<const_cast> but i didn't try it
<jenda> const_cast: it doesn't offer...
<hompi> thanks
<thugren> ATI, Drivers have always sucked.. This is why I stick with NVIDIA.. ;)
<hompi> Hi, ive got a problem. Ubuntu cant find my non-wireless network card. "Agere Systems ET-1301 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller", anyone got a idea how i can install this? Please help me
<PowerPcUser> someone out there who is PowerPc experienced and knows about hoe to install the r300 chipset (ati radeon 9600 mobility)
<const_cast> jenda: file -> import; import a single file
<Rambo3> PowerPcUser: sorry then , , i would search ubuntu forums first
<Spec> !seen jpatrick
<ubotu> I know nothing about seen jpatrick
<jenda> const_cast: which one? :) I'll try...
<jenda> Spec: /msg seenserv seen jpatrick
<KenSentMe> !seen
<ubotu> I know nothing about seen
<NoUse> PowerPcUser I don't think ATI supports PPC
<PowerPcUser> rambo3: i am not the guy spamming irc ,. i already searched for it in forums
<thugren> Man, I got myself a ATI Rage 128 with 32Megs when it 1st came out and It took them 3 Years to get the drivers stable and usable. And I don't think they really fixed it. I found a 3th party drivers from rageunderground.com
<Spec> jenda: thanks, didn't even know there was a seenserv :p
<jenda> Spec: np ;)
<Spec> can i make seenserv notify me if he gets on? :p
* Spec stalky stalky
<nox-Hand> Hey
<nox-Hand> How come I cannot apt-get mplayer?
<PowerPcUser> someone out there who is PowerPc experienced and knows about hoe to install the r300 chipset (ati radeon 9600 mobility)
<KenSentMe> nox-Hand: have you added the right repositories?
<const_cast> jenda: du you know how to export thunderbird settings?
<KenSentMe> !tell nox-Hand about sources
<nox-Hand> KenSentMe: Which do I need? I think I have all..
<thugren> So I have swarn of ATI's Because of how badly there driver base and programmers are and how rude I was treated with reporting my driver problems as well.
<PowerPcUser> NoUse: ati does not support ppc ,.. thats right ,.. but there is a reverse engineering project at source forge
<jenda> const_cast: I wanted to... but couldn't find it anywhere.
<KenSentMe> nox-Hand: mplayer is in multiverse
<nox-Hand> KenSentMe: I get something about no installation candidate
<Lens> can you make an account without admin privileges and then put in a sudo password to run admin programs?
<jenda> const_cast: in other words, no I don't :)
<KenSentMe> nox-Hand: maybe you can pastebin your complete error
* kazil walks out the door...
<thugren> I have had a few problems with NVIDIA drivers but doing rolling back or reinstalling older driver couldn't fix.
<nox-Hand> KenSentMe: I cannot, no X right now
<nox-Hand> I cannot get it to work x(
<nox-Hand> GDM won't start, noone will help
<salah> how do I make a tar archive via console?
<const_cast> jenda: have a look at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/1009
<Ng> Lens: in the default configuration, only users in the "admin" group can use sudo. if you want to enable sudo access for someone, add them to that group.
<Kyral_FreeBSD> tar -cvf foo.tar <what you wanna put in it>
<KenSentMe> nox-Hand: maybe first need to get gdm running then
<regebro> sala tar cf name.tar files
<regebro> Re all!
<nox-Hand> Aaaanywho, KenSentMe, I am translating from Danish here; The package mplayer has no reachable version, but there is being pointed to another package. This can mean that the package has been made 'unneeded' or only can be fetched from other sources.
<POVaddct> salah: tar -czf file.tar.gz directory_to_archive
<nox-Hand> KenSentMe: Well, noone wishes to help with GDM =|
<salah> POVaddct, thanks
<regebro> My Xwindows and laptop adventures have after much mork moved forward!
<KenSentMe> nox-Hand: when i get that error, it mostly means i don't have my repos right
<regebro> If I now press the Fn+F button to enable the external screen, the beamer blinks. :)
<regebro> Anybody know what can be wrong there?
<babo> so exactly what does it take then, to get a fresh ubuntu dapper install to actually run skype properly ?
<Dragoonz> hello everyone
<gdb> On two different dapper machines, after manipulating the Screensaver control panel, /usr/bin/gnome-screensaver no longer starts when GNOME is logged into.  This prevents the Lock Screen function from working off the Quit menu.  Does anyone have any ideas where this can be fixed?
<nox-Hand> I need help with GDM!
<KenSentMe> babo: add the proper sources and sudo apt-get install skype
<nox-Hand> It will not start after my install of XGL, but XGL / X works fine..
<gdb> Starting /usr/bin/gnome-screensaver manually from a terminal makes it work for that session only.
<babo> KenSentMe: apt doesn't bring in the proper sources ?
<KenSentMe> nox-Hand: do you get an error?
<ubuntu> hey guys, how would i mount my hard drive from the livecd?
<jenda> const_cast: in other words, no I don't :)
<jenda> oops
<KenSentMe> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Lens> Ng, it's confusing because I want to have my normal personal account where I do almost everything without admin privileges... but I still want to be able to run etherap and etherreal and stuff.
<KenSentMe> !tell babo about skype
<jenda> const_cast: Meant to say, I don't need to import the mail - I need the filters and folders, mainly... I guess this would do the folders... I'm still searching.
<babo> yes. pls tell me ...
<babo> KenSentMe ...
<babo> ok got it thanks ... :-)
<nox-Hand> KenSentMe: No, gdm just gets to the part where there is no background, and the cursor is busy, then it crashes, restarts, and keeps on doing that untill it is automaticly disabled. A mate of mine says that perhaps not all modules in /etc/init.d/gdm are being loaded, but I don't know...
<KenSentMe> babo: k
<Ng> Lens: then add your normal user to the admin group and you can run the odd thing with sudo when you want to
<Sakhaara> can someone help me with a login loop ?
<Ng> Lens: the only other option is to start configuring sudo to behave differently, but I would recommend against trying that
<Lens> Ng, but I would be compromising some safety by making this account admin. right?
<dr_willis> nox-Hand,  if you are seeing the gdm login, then its crashing - sounds like the x server is crashing
<Ng> Lens: not really - it can't do anything admin related without your password being entered
<Ng> Sakhaara: ask your question or describe your problem and we'll see what we can do
<Sakhaara> Ng, ty
<nox-Hand> dr_willis: I can start X and XGL, and no bugs arise, but I cannot pipe it through GDM
<Lens> Ng yeah... you're right, I've always heard it's not good to run as root.
<Sakhaara> i wans checking ubuntuforums..and found an error like mine
<Sakhaara> i have a login loop
<Ng> Lens: it's not, being in the admin group is not the same as being root :)
<regebro> Nobody has any ideas of how to set up X and laptops?
<dr_willis> nox-Hand,  i wouldent even go near xgl at this time. :P
<eyequeue> I think we're about to get a glood of "mirror down" people.  Thus ends my limited attempt at foreteeling the future :-)
<ynef> regebro: what was your question?
<roland-erau> regebro, i like to put x _on_ laptops
<Ng> Sakhaara: do you have the URL of the ubuntuforums page? what do you mean exactly by a login loop?
<nox-Hand> dr_willis: It works fine, right now it's GDM that's fsking.
<Lens> Ng now I'm confused, can u set up an account to be nothing but root in ubuntu?
<regebro> ynef: The question is basic: How the eff do I make it work. :)
<tomas_> Hi
<dr_willis> nox-Hand,  if xgl is causing gdm to mess up. its not fine.. but the true test would be to remove xgl and see if gdm then starts working right.. or ya could alwyas use some other XDM manager.. or just use the console
<regebro> ynef: If I now press the Fn+F4 button to enable the external screen, the beamer blinks.
<gdb> Lens: The "nothing but root" account is already there and it's called "root".
<tomas_> I need urgent help. V4l finds my cam but all my webcam-enabled ims are unwilling to find it (or access it)
<Ng> Lens: see what gdb said :)
<Ng> !root > Lens
<regebro> ynef Thats better than before, but still not very useful. ;)
<ynef> regebro: aha, stuff like that :) no clue -- never tried it, possibly never will :)
<Lens> k thanks, I'll check it out. :)
<gdb> Lens: Direct login to it is locked by default, but you're running as that root user when you use sudo.
<eyequeue> Lens, that would be very unwise, and differs from the ubuntu philosophy, but CAN be done
<Sakhaara> Ng,  like this
<regebro> ynef: Ok, thanks.
<gdb> Lens: You're free to unlock the account, but it's not recommended.
<nox-Hand> dr_willis: Bugger
<Sakhaara> Now it's got even worse, I seem to now be stuck in some kind of loop. What happens now is, upon booting, I get the Ubuntu splash screen inviting me to login, I enter my username and password which are accepted, then after a bit of loading, I'm dumped at the command line where it again asks me to login using my details. Once I do that, a bit of loading ensues and I'm then back at the Ubuntu splash screen, where - you guessed it - it wants m
<Sakhaara> e to login!
<ynef> regebro: does everything else work for you?
<regebro> I honestly don't understand why this si such a horrific pain.
<regebro> ynef: Yes.
<PowerPcUser> @ALL: with which version of xorg does ubuntu current come along ? 7.0 or 7.1 ?
<Sakhaara> i boot..i get to the splash screen, login..and it turns back to the splash screen
<dr_willis> nox-Hand,  the problem of course is 'easially' removeing XGL
<Ng> Sakhaara: hmm, it might be worth testing with another user. do you have any other users configured on the machine?
<eyequeue> Lens, if you read the wiki page about rootsudo you should be able to do so, but understand why we don't
<ynef> PowerPcUser: 7.0 last i checked -- see packages.ubuntu.com for details
<Sakhaara> no Ng  i dont
<eyequeue> !tell Lens about rootsudo
<Sakhaara> i've checked xorg log
<Sakhaara> and found nothing just some warnings with founts
<PowerPcUser> ynef : thx
<SniZ> who know albanian?
<Ng> Sakhaara: ok, hit ctrl-alt-f1, log in as you and do something like "sudo adduser test", then try logging in with that - this should tell us if it is a problem with your user or the system in general
<nox-Hand> dr_willis: Yeah, I guess
<Sakhaara> Ng,  ok ok ...
<Sakhaara> ill reboot..brb in a moment
<const_cast> jenda: hmmm. no idea how to do this
<eyequeue> ubotu, botsnack
<ubotu> I know nothing about botsnack
<Cntryboy> grr
<ynef> regebro: does it work if you just try to send the actual console (ctrl-alt-f1) to the external monitor? perhaps x.org needs a modeline for your particular external monitor
<eyequeue> !tell Lens about rootsudo
<Cntryboy> does direct9 or any versions of direct 9 work with wine?
<eyequeue> !rootsudo
<ubotu> sudo is is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Cntryboy> unrealtournament and wine in open gl won't let me change gamma
<eyequeue> weird
<larsemil> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200804 <-- anyone?
<jenda> const_cast: Well... bottomline - evolution is basically unusable for me (and most TB users) as it has no import settings feature for TB and basically no support available. :( Not even static documentation, I think...
<regebro> ynef: Nope, same thing happens there.
<Agrajag> Cntryboy: why are you running that in wine when there is a linux port?
<ynef> regebro: dammit! then I haven't got a clue
<wrath_> hello all, a little help please: My password no longer works in the terminal, and my programs keep no responding, any ideas?
<const_cast> jenda: static documentation?
<ynef> wrath_: seems incredibly weird -- try restarting?
<regebro> ynef: And The modes work, I think, I can switch monitors by booting with the external monitor.
<regebro> But I can't switch without rebooting.
<wrath_> I did still not working
<KenSentMe> Cntryboy: i thought there was a linux client for unreal
<ynef> regebro: now that is weird
<Cntryboy> Agrajag I've tried using loki installer, and it doesn't work right and I couldn't find help for my problem. with loki install unreal T plays but its jerky, won't let me change resolution no higher than 800x600 and won't let me change to 16 bit
<GNeRaL> how to install mp3 codecs to totem
<Cntryboy> there is KenSentMe but it doesn't work right
<eyequeue> is there no longer a /msg ack for a !tell with the bot?  anyone know?  i'm not getting one here at least
<michaels> how do I get Gmail integration in Ubuntu?
<ynef> !tell GNeRaL about restrictedformats
<regebro> yenf: It's not weird at all, it's just crap configuration of X, and it seems that nobody in the whole fidging world actually understands that piece of crap software.
<Iam8up|lpy> !ubotu hardware compatibility
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubotu hardware compatibility
<eyequeue> wrath_, there is a way to reset your password if need be
<NoUse> michaels define integration
<KenSentMe> michaels: install gmail-notify
<eyequeue> !hardware
<Iam8up|lpy> !ubotu hcl
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubotu hcl
<ynef> regebro: ain't that the truth... I set my system up once and I keep my configuration file backed up in several locations... :)
<michaels> NoUse: pressing a mailto link and getting it in a new firefox tab in Gmail's compose
<jenda> const_cast: as in, documentation on the net (it doesn't move, so is static :))
<michaels> KenSentMe: isn't it possible to get it using the preferred applications thingy?
<wrath_> It works when I log in but stops when I want to do anything in the terminal. Up until 20 minutes ago it was working
<regebro> xorg.conf is all magical handwaving. It's like being thrown back to the 60s.
<NoUse> michaels you can install a firefox plugin to have firefox direct all mailto links to gmail, from inside gnome, I'm not sure
<eyequeue> Iam8up|lpy, try /msg ubotu  (keywordhere)
<michaels> okay NoUse, thanks
<Iam8up|lpy> tyvm
<KenSentMe> michaels: don't know, i just searched the repos
<Cntryboy> So does directx work with wine or no?
<Lens> I know maybe this isn't what most people might do, but I wish I knew how to disabe privialeges for specific programs instead of users at this point.
<const_cast> jenda: http://www.gnome.org/projects/evolution/documentation.shtml
<const_cast> there is a pdf-manual
<KenSentMe> Lens: for some programs you can specify under what user they run
<jenda> Alright... anyway, is there any good todo/planning/notes software besides evolution?
<const_cast> jenda: you could ask at evolution-list@gnome.org.
<NoUse> Cntryboy its not really binary, its a per application thing, you can check the application db at winehq.com
<Lens> KenSentMe : under prefs?
<GNeRaL> ynef, i purchased legal mp3 ? how to listen ?
<mihai> dorian86
<michaels> NoUse: is there a specific extension you had in mind?
<const_cast> jenda: kontact.kde.org
<mihai> dorian86
<KenSentMe> Lens: what programs are you talking about?
<eyequeue> Lens, i hope i wasn't having the bot spam you before, if my apologies
<jenda> const_cast: never mind that - I like thunderbird, I'm not really looking for a mail client. but thanks for your help 
<Cntryboy> yah im searching now nouse, I think i read it might work with cedega or what ever thats called
<Cntryboy> but i read u have to pay for it
<jenda> const_cast: is kontact for gnome as well?
<NoUse> michaels its called WebmailCompose
<ynef> GNeRaL: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<michaels> thanks NoUse
<NoUse> Cntryboy what game? and yes cedega is not free
<const_cast> jenda: no. it's for kde
<Cntryboy> okay im over trying to play games in linux, games/linux doesn't go well together..
<Cntryboy> nouse unrealtournament
<NoUse> Cntryboy if you get native linux games they work great
<jenda> OK...
<KenSentMe> Cntryboy: i've been playing Enemy Territory all day on Ubuntu, works great
<Lens> KenSentMe, like etherape (as root), I would like to have it accesable to my desktop account
<Cntryboy> I had problems playing unreal through linux port and now have differ. issues with wine lol
<eyequeue> NoUse, do you have any you recommend?
<Cntryboy> how do you uninstall games/programs with wine?
<Cntryboy> so I can get this crap off of here lol
<NoUse> Cntryboy run 'uninstall' from the console
<KenSentMe> Lens: maybe you could look what binary it uses and modify the user privileges
<Cntryboy> Nouse wine uninstall with in the dir right?
<NoUse> eyequeue games?
<NoUse> Cntryboy no from anywhere
<KenSentMe> eyequeue: Enemy Territory
<eyequeue> NoUse, yeah, i'm no gamer but thought suggestions may help
<Cntryboy> how does it know what to uninstall?
<KenSentMe> eyequeue: that one's free
<Lens> yeah, there has to be a way to do it.
<NoUse> eyequeue any game by Id software
<NoUse> Cntryboy it gives you a emnu
<const_cast> jenda: you can also have a look at sunbird (http://www.mozilla.org/projects/calendar/sunbird/)
<Cntryboy> its not giving it any names I don't wanna uninstall wine just the unreal game through wine
<NoUse> Cntryboy menu*
<Lens> I am quite happy with my user accounts though... :-/
<Cntryboy> cd@cd-desktop:~$ uninstall
<Cntryboy> bash: uninstall: command not found
<NoUse> eyequeue Unreal Tourny 2004+ are linux native
<Cntryboy> i bet I need to be in that dir
<zam-aliphe> i think i'm gon try ubuntu
<KenSentMe> zam-aliphe: nice
<jenda> const_cast: thx
<Lens> KenSentMe> Well, so, do you think most people run thier main account (the one they use most as admin)?
<NoUse> Cntryboy sorry its 'winecfg'
<Cntryboy> winecfg is the config file, so how would I remove a game from that?
<Cntryboy> wait let me check js
<NoUse> Cntryboy winecfg is an application, just run it
<KenSentMe> Lens: i don't understand what you mean
<eyequeue> i believe most people run their first-created account, which automatically has sudo privileges
<Cntryboy> winecfg doesn't give me any options to remove unreal
<KenSentMe> Lens: i run the main account only
<KenSentMe> Lens: i have only one account
<dgl>  gnomefreak, Thanks a lot man! I sucessfully fix my system!
<dgl> void^,  Thanks a lot man! I sucessfully fix my system!
<priich> i must admit i run way too much as root
<Cntryboy> I ran it last night, I set up my midi through it.. Im there now and it doesn't give me any options to remove programs or games through wine
<dsas> if you want to have other accounts you can give the user access in the "user & groups" tool.
<zam-aliphe> what ... ubuntu is one cd 700 MG ?
<priich> but it's just so comfy having one of the terminals sudo su:ed
<dsas> zam-aliphe: yes
<SeanTater> zam-aliphe: one cd is 700 MB
<eyequeue> but you can add users, and if desired grant them sudo privileges as well (via visudo while sudoing as the first user, if that's not confusing)
<KenSentMe> zam-aliphe: but other packages can be downloaded
<Sakhaara> Ng, same porb :s
<Lens> KenSentMe, I'm just trying to have a nice little admin + secure account system, right now I have (Admin [changing privelages] )... and (personal [where I spend most of my time] ) ... and (work [very little priveleges, just email and open office] )  do you think Admin and personal are redundant and should be combined into only Play and work?
<dsas> eyequeue: You can give them access just by using "user & groups" though not as fine grained.
<NoUse> Cntryboy even in the application tab?
<keithhhhh> Can Ubuntu hear sound in flash video?
<eyequeue> what dsas is the better way, i just come from a cli background and didn't know the gui method
<Cntryboy> application tab has default
<MFen> does dapper drake *not* read from /etc/modules any more?
<Cntryboy> and below that lets me choose what os mimic
<MFen> all of a sudden options i have set in /etc/modules are being ignored
<NoUse> Cntryboy mine lists all my installed wine applications
<KenSentMe> Lens: that's up to you, but if you run work for example, you can always run the applications you want using sudo, is it? You know the password of the first user (admin).
<MFen> specifically "psmouse proto=bare" is not being done.. every time i boot i have to rmmod psmouse and then add proto=bare to the command line
<Cntryboy> not here
<MFen> this wasn't the case in the last two ubuntu releases. does anyone know what's going on?
<eyequeue> but then i would get to type "via visudo" which sounds so poetic :)
<NoUse> Cntryboy if you just want to get rid of you can just 'rm ~/.wine/ -rf' and it will delete all wine stuff in your home directory
<Cntryboy> maybe you added what u wanted to install through that
<keithhhhh> Can Ubuntu play sound in flash video?
<roland-erau> yes
<mgedmin> MFen: I suspect that udev may modprobe psmouse before the init scripts get to reading /etc/modules
<KenSentMe> !tell keithhhhh about flash
<mgedmin> MFen: better specify the options in /etc/modprobe.d/
<NoUse> Cntryboy no I just used the various setup.exe
<MFen> mgedmin: ok thanks, i'll look that up
<Cntryboy> I don't wanna get rid of wine, just the game ut
<dsas> eyequeue: visudo lets you get more fine grained and stuff. but ticking the box in users & groups is so much easier to understand and stops people from making a mess of stuff.
<Ng> Sakhaara: could you post your Xorg.0.log to a pastebin please
<Lens> KenSentMe, it wont let me,... it's acting like... you can't use sudo because you don't have administrative privlages IE... sudo.
<rendo> Are there any types of programs like CPUZ for Linux/Ubuntu?
<Sakhaara> Ng,  how :o
<Cntryboy> NoUse, I did to I would do like wine /media/cdrom/setup.exe ect.
<NoUse> Cntryboy its installed to ~/.wine/drive_c
<Cntryboy> yes I know that
<NoUse> Cntryboy you can just remove it I guess
<KenSentMe> Lens: ah, ok
<Cntryboy> mmm I dunno
<Sakhaara> im on a livecd
<Sakhaara> :S
<ubuntuzire72> hi, i'm having a most likely non serious problem. i was trying to create a Dock much like the one in OSX, however i got frustrated and deleted the bar. now i am trying to make a new bar and i cant figure out how to make it switch back and forth between open windows
<Cntryboy> Id rather uninstall it than just delete the folder
<hompi> Hi, ive got a problem. Ubuntu cant find my non-wireless network card. "Agere Systems ET-1301 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller", anyone got a idea how i can install this? Please help me! :(
<Ng> Sakhaara: hmm, that's a good point :/
<eyequeue> dsas, definitely the better advice in here, considering the average sudo conversation is with a newbie in here i think
<Sakhaara> Ng,  y :p
<Sakhaara> lol
<Ng> Sakhaara: ok, try logging in again, but this time, before you do, at the gdm screen change to the failsafe session
<Lens> NG: Seems like the sane thing to do is divide it up into just two accounts instead of three
<jenda> Cntryboy: I believe removing is safe. Ubnutu has no registry or that kind of thing.
<xbeanx> anybody have any success installing firefox dom inspector?  I can't do it through synaptic and I can't do it though firefox itself
<malachi> How can I open ports in Ubuntu?
<KenSentMe> hompi: is it not detected at all, or it just wont work?
<Sakhaara> Ng,  ok ok..brb
<StoneCold> ey dudes who know wher can get ebuntu ?
<NoUse> Cntryboy grep -i uninstall ~/.wine/* might output the uninstall command for that program, then you just run it with wine
<rendo> Is there any way to check your HDD and CPU temps in Ubuntu?
<ynef> malachi: by default, no firewall is running -- all ports are "open"
<NET||abuse> hmm, airsnort started wrokin for me...
<ubuntuzire72> hi, i'm having a most likely non serious problem. i was trying to create a Dock much like the one in OSX, however i got frustrated and deleted the bar. now i am trying to make a new bar and i cant figure out how to make it switch back and forth between open windows
<hompi> KenSentMe: it says something like "Ethernet contorller: Device not found" or something in lspci - im not in linux now besause then i wouldent get into IRC.
<eyequeue> malachi, install a listener on the desired port, example, postfix for port 25 (smtp)
<ynef> malachi: ...at least in regard to what you need for bittorrent etc
<NET||abuse> using host AP/Orinoco ?? does that mean that maybe kismet could use orinoco type in source= ??
<Cntryboy> Nouse im going to find the uninstall.exe and see if i can click on it or something brb
<KenSentMe> StoneCold: check http://www.edubuntu.org/
<NoUse> Cntryboy won't work
<Cntryboy> k
<erUSUL> rendo: sure with sensord and sensors for example. Some systems can be monitored via ACPI too
<Cntryboy> i did that with the loki version lol
<ubuntuzire72> can someone help me?
<hompi> KenSentMe: any idea?
<eyequeue> malachi, by default ubuntu whips with nothing listening, safer
<Cntryboy> and it ran a script
<KenSentMe> hompi: have you googled on your card and linux, or checked the forums. Maybe someone already got the problem with that card
<erUSUL> !tell ubuntuzire72 about anyone
<hompi> KenSentMe: ive done :/
<ubuntuzire72> hi, i'm having a most likely non serious problem. i was trying to create a Dock much like the one in OSX, however i got frustrated and deleted the bar. now i am trying to make a new bar and i cant figure out how to make it switch back and forth between open windows
<NoUse> Cntryboy with windows programs, they need to run uninstall.exe against a script/list of installed files that is generated by the install program
<kwilliams> hey...I have a PERC 2/Sc raid controller, and during my ubuntu installation, it does not detect the logical drive.  I believe it's a module issue, but am over my head, can anyone help me with this?
<rendo> erUSUL how would I monitor it with ACPI?
<okay> hi
<Cntryboy> NoUse I know, but with the loki version I went to uninstall clicked on it and it ran a script and deleted it out of the .loki dir lol
<Ng> kwilliams: I would suggest some googling, but it *may* be the megaraid module you need to load
<Cntryboy> I would leave it if I could get the brightness to work with this wine version
<priich> hompi: what does                 lspci | grep Network                                      say ?
<Cntryboy> gama doesn't work in wine and unrealtournament I guess
<KenSentMe> hompi: i can't help you with that. I'm not that good with hardware and stuff
<eyequeue> ubuntuzire72, I think what you call dock  might be what we call panel
<Cntryboy> not with opengl
<kwilliams> Ng....after I load the megaraid module...should the /dev/sda items just appear, or is there something else I have to do?
<eyequeue> ubuntuzire72, if so, i can get you another one
<erUSUL> ubuntuzire72: have you added the applet to list windows. right click in the panel choose 'add to pannel' in windows section
<NoUse> Cntryboy loki programs are native linux apps, wine apps aren't
<Cntryboy> Okay
<erUSUL> rendo: i do not know for sure i use sensord and sensors
<eyequeue> ubuntuzire72, you have a bar up top that says applications and things?
<rendo> I just installed sensord and I don't know how it works. :/  Man didn't really help me either.
<ubuntuzire72> eyequeue: yes i do
<Cntryboy> do you know how I could get the brightness to work with UT and this wine, if so i'll leave it, if not i must remove it because its wayyyyyyy to dark
<MFen> mgedmin: nicely done, setting up in /etc/modprobe.d/options fixed it
<killaz> guys where can I download some cool ubuntu themes? Or maybe gnome themes?
<ubuntuzire72> eyequeue: i just dont know how to do what erUSUL said
<hompi> priich: im not in ubutntu now.
<eyequeue> ubuntuzire72, right click on it, on a bare spot, tell it you want "new panel"
<killaz> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://art.ubuntu.com - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEyeCandy
<hompi> but it find my ethernet controller but it says "Device not supported" or similar.
<ubuntuzire72> eyequeue: ok, then what?
<KenSentMe> killaz: http://www.google.nl/search?q=gnome+themes
<wastrel> hello
<ubuntuzire72> eyequeue: i just figured it out
<ubuntuzire72> thanks!
<erUSUL> rendo: run sensors in a console. sensord is a daemon it runs in background collecting data
<eyequeue> ubuntuzire72, it will make a new blank bar somewhere, right click on THAT one and select properties
<rendo> I have no sensors !!! :O
<eyequeue> ubuntuzire72, tweak to your heart's content :)
<rendo> What do I do, for the love of God what do I do!!!! :P
<KenSentMe> rendo: is sensord about checking your mobo temp etc?
<rendo> I don't know.
<reon> Where does one configure proxy settings in ubuntu ?
<KenSentMe> rendo: why did you install it then?
<ROBOd> hello guys
<rendo> reon system->preferences->proxy settings
<NoUse> Cntryboy I don't know
<ROBOd> i have the vlc plugin for firefox installed
<erUSUL> rendo: install it you can use xsensors or sensors-applet they are just front ends
<ROBOd> and i can't see movies online
<SeanTater> rendo: you'll need to install lmsensora
<ROBOd> the only thing that shows is a "(no picture)" message
<SeanTater> rendo: you'll need to install lmsensors
<ROBOd> what to do?
<reon> rendo, Thx !
<SeanTater> ROBOd: what type of movies
<SeanTater> ROBOd: can you send a link
<Cntryboy> Nouse okay np thx, Im over trying to get games to work.. years ago when I helped a friend do it with old redhat it worked fine
<ROBOd> quick time movies, from apple.com/trailers
<Cntryboy> I think its ubuntu actually
<SeanTater> ROBOd: I had exactly the same problem, here's how to fix it
<ROBOd> SeanTater: thanks :)
<rendo> Ah whatever, who cares. :/
<rendo> Too much work, too much housework needs to be done.
<SeanTater> ROBOd: do you have multiverse on?
<ROBOd> SeanTater: yes, of course, not a noob here :)
<SeanTater> ROBOd: install libquicktime0
<ROBOd> oh
<SeanTater> ROBOd: then restart the browser
<SeanTater> ROBOd: and voila
<ROBOd> SeanTater: i already have it installed
<wastrel> i turned on my air conditioner
<SeanTater> ROBOd: well then
<SeanTater> ROBOd: humph
<mephis1987> hello , which download manager is best for ubuntu ?
<SeanTater> ROBOd: tried kaffiene?
<Sean> What is kaffiene
<mephis1987> gwget ?
<ROBOd> SeanTater: nope
<SeanTater> ROBOd: it worked here, as I remember
<ketsugi> caffeine is really good
<ROBOd> SeanTater: i shall try mplayer
<SeanTater> Sean: a media player
<ketsugi> helps me stay awake all the time
<Sean> THanks
<SeanTater> Sean: for KDE, and it's a pretty good one
<scott> mplayer is the don tbh.
<SeanTater> ROBOd: if you want gnome or general, install xine and xine-gui
<KenSentMe> scott: the don?
<mephis1987> !gwget
<ubotu> I know nothing about gwget
<mephis1987> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<kwilliams> OK....so, I have a logical raid 5 hard drive using the Perc2/sc controller...when I enter lsmod | grep raid, I see megaraid.  I still do not see /dev/sda...can anyone offer me pointers as to how to troubleshoot this?
<scott> KenSentMe, the best
<SeanTater> mephis1987: there are better ways of getting app info from ubotu
<wastrel> gwget?
<SeanTater> !info gwget
<ubotu> gwget: GNOME front-end for wget. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.96-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 189 kB, installed size 1088 kB
<tim_> hello, can somebody help me turn off CPU throttling? thanks
<wastrel> good lord wget is too hard for some people?
<ROBOd> SeanTater: i have vlc, mplayer and xine properly working for general video playback
<KenSentMe> scott: my mplayer-plugin for firefox never worked and with kaffeine it does, so i prefer the latter
<mephis1987> wastrel: what is the easier ?
<SeanTater> ROBOd: okay, also install libxine-extracodecs
<scott> KenSentMe, fair enough :)
<ROBOd> SeanTater: however, i'd also like video playback in firefox and opera 9 :)
<wastrel> mephis1987:  gwget
<SeanTater> ROBOd: I don;t use either, I use konq.
<wolfeySI> hello guys... we bought two scsi disks for our server, so does ubuntu need anything special to 1. mount it, 2. boot from it?
<SeanTater> ROBOd: sorry
<ROBOd> SeanTater: i use opera 9, yet... i'll try to get video playback working first in firefox (might be easier, then opera 9)
<Frogzoo> wolfeySI: you need linux drivers for your scsi controller - that's about it
<soccio> Hi
<soccio> Is there a way to tell gnome-volume-manager where to mount cdroms?
<SeanTater> ROBOd: libquicktime0 is all I needed AFAIK, although I have libflash-nonfree, w32codecs, and libxine-extracodecs, withy libdvdread3 and libdvdcss2 installed
<ROBOd> SeanTater: me too
<SeanTater> ROBOd: If that does not do it, I do not know what will
<wolfeySI> Frogzoo: what about boot from scsi?
<wolfeySI> or better boot from ide?
<wolfeySI> it's ibm x235
<roland-erau> anyone feel like helping me configure dual-head?
<yoshiznit123> hey everyone, the hard drive usage on / is going up by about 5 kb per second, and i'm not downloading anything... is this unusual?
<SeanTater> wolfeySI: if you have access to it, how about trying the live cd?
<kwilliams> I noticed an error during boot stating ide_core (and a couple other ide modules) did not load...would this affect my ability to see my scsi hard drives (through my raid controller)?
<KenSentMe> roland-erau: just tell us what you problem is, and maybe someone can help
<SeanTater> yoshiznit123: how log did it do that?
<SeanTater> yoshiznit123: *long
<jpeg-man> I need help finding a LSI SAS 3000 Series driver for linux, can anyone help me?
<rdz> roland-erau, i coould pastebin my xorg.conf, which has dualhead enabled
<SeanTater> yoshiznit123: It could be logs and such
<yoshiznit123> seantater, it just keeps going up, i'm running 'df' and every second about 5 kb more are used
<SeanTater> yoshiznit123: not surprised
<eyequeue> yoshiznit123, at certain times, cron jobs run, such as backing up syslog.  it may be normal
<SeanTater> yoshiznit123: what percent usage?
<yoshiznit123> seantater, yea i thought that, just wondering if thats normal :-)
<ROBOd> wow
<Frogzoo> wolfeySI: I think to boot off scsi you'll need a custom kernel with the scsi driver built in
<SeanTater> yoshiznit123: yes, totally normal, and sometimes, helpful
<neutrinomass> soccio: Doesn't it honour /etc/fstab ?
<roland-erau> KenSentMe, and everyone else, fresh ubuntu install. i'm highly confident in my xorg.conf (talking to you from a rhel dual-head now). "nv" drivers don't seem to do it in any configuration.
<ROBOd> SeanTater: i installed the mplayer plugin, this one works and it's very good!
<jenda> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<SeanTater> ROBOd: good!
<yoshiznit123> seantater, ok thanks :-) is there any way to see what processes are writing to the disk?
<SeanTater> yoshiznit123: checked, it happens here too
<NET||abuse> grr, airsnort and kismet,, not giving me signal strength of any networks i find :(
<SeanTater> yoshiznit123: probably, not sure
<eyequeue> yoshiznit123, "top" will let you wantch what's running at any given moment, if you're into that :)
<wolfeySI> Frogzoo: okey. boot from ide. root on scsi.
<roland-erau> KenSentMe, rdz, i've installed the more current "nvidia" drivers using the nvidia driver installation tool and made the appropriate changes to xorg.conf, however gdm throws errors and says it can't find the "nvidia" driver
<soccio> neutrinomass, there are no lines about cdroms in my fstab. If I insert them my gnome-volume-manager will not mount cdroms automatically!
<Stork> how come ubuntu can't use two CD/DVD drives ?
<Lancellor> hi anyone have some time and help me with mi internet conection???
<SeanTater> Stork: it can
<yoshiznit123> eyequeue, that's cool, but is there a way to see how much a process uses disk?
<dr_willis> Stork,    first id ever heard of that issue
<wolfeySI> Frogzoo: i guess it's  SCSI_IPR  (IBM Power Raid?!)
<neutrinomass> soccio: Weird... my default install comes with loads of fstab entries ... Let me see if there's a gconf key ...
<dr_willis> Stork,  clarify.. you referinmg to the live cd? or an installed system?
<Stork> installed system
<rdz> roland-erau, ohoh, i don't have experience with nvidia-drivers, i have ati mysef and i followed a wikipage and it worked then.
<SeanTater> Stork: at least, linux in general can
<neutrinomass> yoshiznit123: lsof will give you an idea ...
<KenSentMe> Stork: it works for me
<dr_willis> Stork,  sounds like a messed up fstab, or falty link in /dev/
<soccio> Thanks neutrinomass: My install also comes with those lines, but after last update automount stopped working.
<SeanTater> Stork: what makes you think otherwise (what were you doing that needed such capability)
<eyequeue> yoshiznit123, what neutrinomass said
<roland-erau> rdz, thanks for offering. can you tell me about pastebin instead?
<rdz> roland-erau, ok, one minute
<ROBOd> thanks guys, gotta go now
<ROBOd> bye
<yoshiznit123> neutrinomass, eyequeue, thanks for all the quick help :-) lsof gives me a crazy big dump, is there a grep that'll just show which are being written to?
<Frogzoo> wolfeySI: as I say, if the stock kernel doesn't support your scsi controller, you'll need to add a driver - the hardware docs must mention which drivers are included
<Frogzoo> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<lsuactiafner> i have 5.1 speakers, a 8 channel internal sound card, but i only heard audio on my center and front speakers...
<eyequeue> yoshiznit123, you can stick a "watch " in front of lsof if you want it constantly updating (^C to quit)
<SeanTater> lsuactiafner: sound-blaster-live?
<lsuactiafner> in breezy i got it working, but dapper aint working..
<lsuactiafner> no, ermi will lspci quickly
<fat> hey guys, i'm showing the live cd to a friend here, but i don't want to install it quite yet... i've changed a bunch of stuff though (added chinese support for them, etc.)  will the changes be preserved across reboots? or should i just go ahead and dual-boot?
<lsuactiafner> 0000:00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)
<CreativeID> After installing Dapper, I am going to install Windows 2000 on a separate partition. I know that Windows overrides the boot loader. Could someone explain to me how I could go about preventing this? If not, could you direct me to a guide on configuring either the boot loader that comes with Dapper or Windows for dual boot?
<jrib> ubotu: tell CreativeID about grub
<KenSentMe> fat: i thought there was an option to save your sessions on a usb drive/stick
<eyequeue> yoshiznit123, i can do it in three steps?
<neutrinomass> soccio: Not sure.... apparently it uses fstab :-/
<CreativeID> Thanks jrib
<yoshiznit123> eyequeue, ?
<SeanTater> lsuactiafner: never heard of it
<Sakhaara> Ng, same stuff
<SeanTater> lsuactiafner: sorry
<killaz> damn I want to apologize when I said I dont like Ubuntu as a desktop
<soccio> Thanks, neutrinomass. I will try again using fstab, like the old school way.
<wolfeySI> CreativeID: normally it's easiest that after windows install you boot from 'rescue cd' and run 'grub' again...
<soccio> Bye
<killaz> I apologize!!!
<killaz> :D
<fat> KenSentMe: hmm, they're not that hi-tech. can i do it to the win partition?
<Inner|RE> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine for more information.
<yoshiznit123> i mean, try watch -d df, my usage on / is going up pretty fast (but whatever, i guess it'll be cleared on reboot or something :-)
<KenSentMe> fat: don't know actually
<neutrinomass> killaz: You were here yesterday, asking how to uninstall Ubuntu,r ight ?
<Zauephuaes> killaz: to uninstall ubuntu you can format your hard disk.
<eyequeue> yoshiznit123, lsof > lsof1 && lsof > lsof2 && diff lsof1 lsof2 | less
<killaz> neutrinomass, well no.. actually I was here asking how to install vmware....
<killaz> neutrinomass, but no need for that... ;-)
<neutrinomass> killaz: Oh, confusing you then (similar username). Happy you're satisfied with Ubuntu anyway :)
<killaz> but still I have one problem... my printer.. :-(
<killaz> It has to do I think with drivers....
<KenSentMe> fat: maybe this page can be helpfull: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<eyequeue> yoshiznit123, the full lsof command of course, i don't know your paritioning and devices there, you do
<rdz> roland-erau, i'm sorry, but it seems that i cannot upload to pastebin.com at the moment...
<killaz> I have a *yeah I know* a HP PSC500....
<neutrinomass> killaz: There was a guy here asking how to uninstall it because he couldn't get used to the permissions and people helped him out - I don't know if he uninstalled it after all .
<yoshiznit123> eyequeue, here we go with crazy command lines ;-) yea, that mostly shows the open files from running the lsof commands :-). whatever, i think its just logs, no worries
<killaz> neutrinomass, hehe no permissions is not my problem.... its the fact I think that my productivuty of the last 2 days dropped...
<fat> KenSentMe: thanks
<killaz> but I had to get accostumed and had to install everything....
<eyequeue> yoshiznit123, try watching top for a bit, see if something that sounds like it's a cron job is running, if it's monthly even
<neutrinomass> killaz: Oh, you're the kind of person that believes computers get work done ;)
<keithhhhh> hey is there anyway for me to see the amount of space left on my hard disk?
<killaz> but I'm taking a look on ubuntu forums how to install a HP printer especaly PSC500
<neutrinomass> keithhhhh: System->administration->Disks ?
<keithhhhh> sorry in the terminal mode
<yoshiznit123> eyequeue, is there a way for top to show something like hard disk usage? i don't know what the virt/res/shr things mean :-)
<killaz> neutrinomass, uhm nope.. I do the work.. but I need the right tools.. and I have to know how to use the tools.. ;-)
<neutrinomass> keithhhhh: Or "df -h" from a console
<keithhhhh> cool
<eyequeue> yoshiznit123, then look under /etc/cron.whatever/ for that file, and determine the culprit LOL
<keithhhhh> thanks
<wastrel> man top
<BobbyGrace> When I generate a key with puttygen, does that give me 1 or 10 keys ? I get 10 lines with keys, but I am not sure how long a key is
<NoUse> BobbyGrace one key would be about 10 lines long
<killaz> if my computers was able to do all my work for me.... wow I would be a free man...
<BobbyGrace> NoUse: thanks
<converge> Hello
<converge> could somebody help me
<_Spire_> converge: sure
<NoUse> converge if you ask a question :-)
<zombieReagan> converge: sure, i can move a sofa
<converge> I installed ubuntu and start to use it
<converge> but now I am on windows
<scott> :(
<KenSentMe> I'm editing a help.ubuntu.com page, and adding a link to an other help page, but the link isn't automatically created. Anyone know why?
<converge> cause I cant do something in ubuntu
<ScurveyFrog> is it normal to have IO Wait always reaching ~100% when I open any program?
<KenSentMe> converge: did the install work?
<converge> yeah !
<_Spire_> converge: what can't you do in ubuntu?
<KenSentMe> converge: great
<converge> thank you KenSentMe !
<eyequeue> converge, what thing can't you do?
<converge> it is working
<KenSentMe> converge: no problem
<converge> but for example I cant open drive C which windows is installed
<converge> it gives error
<scott> u need to install ntfs read
<_Spire_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<NoUse> scott ntfs read is built into the default kernel
<Chousuke> NTFS read support should be available per default
<KenSentMe> converge: maybe you can login to you ubuntu system, then run the Xchat irc client so we can help you with some things
<converge> and I tried to delete a file in the example menu but it said I dont have permissinto delete it
<Chousuke> I think it's permissions trouble.
<scott> NoUse,  :O, didnt know that
<roland-erau> rdz, the url was all i was missing, thank you
<Chousuke> converge: example menu?
<ScurveyFrog> my system is opening programs very slowly, and the gnome system monitor shows IO Wait using about 90% while the process only gets about 10% of the CPU
<_Spire_> converge: try using sudo.
<Chousuke> no, no.
<Chousuke> wait.
<Jack_Sparrow> Hello all, can someone help me get my HP 100 on LPT 1 working?
<Chousuke> what file is this?
<converge> my modem isnt working on ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> 1100
<_Spire_> converge: ah. probably it's a winmodem
<converge> sorry example folder.it comes with ubuntu
<ScurveyFrog> please help!
<KenSentMe> converge: ah, what modem do you have?
<converge> sagem fast 800
<Chousuke> if the regular user doesn't have permission to delete a file, then probably that file should not be deleted
<_Spire_> ScurveyFrog: ask the question, and someone probably will
<Chousuke> converge: are you running the LiveCD?
<NoUse> _Spire_ he did :-)
<ScurveyFrog> what could be causing such high IO Wait?
<converge> there are example videos and musics there..I cant delete them..but whatever.
<converge> first I think I have to i
<rdz> i have dual-screen related question too: dualhead works. i have to separate desktops and i cannot move a window from one to the other screen. is there a way also, to have only one desktop on both screens?
<converge> install modem
<scott> I just googled ur modem and it is supported in linux
<rdz> to -> two
<NoUse> ScurveyFrog run 'dmesg' and see if its outputs any error messages dealing with IO
<KenSentMe> converge: is it a usb modem?
<converge> yes it is usb
<scott> for example, here is a howto http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=202072
<ScurveyFrog> NoUse: it shows a lot of messages about wifi0, would that affect every program I open?
<scott> or for a specific ubuntu solution: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=189972
<converge> I dont know how to connect to internet with ubuntu.and another problem..it is very slow at starting
<erUSUL> converge: is rtc modem or xdsl?
<converge> it is adsl
<converge> I think
<Jack_Sparrow> Could someone help me setup a HP 1100 Printer, I cant find the pdd? driver files...
<KenSentMe> converge: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=144468
<scott> converge, look http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=189972 <-- a howto for ubuntu
<KenSentMe> converge: check scotts page
<erUSUL> converge: model? speedtouch?
<Chri[s] > how do i install divx 5 for totem?
<converge> but it is very complicated
<erUSUL> converge: lsusb will tell you if the modem is conected
<NoUse> ScurveyFrog I don't think so
<neutrinomass> converge: 'lsusb' please and copy paste the line related to your modem ...
<KenSentMe> erUSUL: it's a sagem modem
<NoUse> ScurveyFrog have you tried restarting the system?
<scott> neutrinomass, he isnt in linux, he is in windows
<ScurveyFrog> yes, many times
<converge> yes I am in windows
<KenSentMe> converge: i know it's complicated, but that seems the only way to get it running
* roland-erau needs help with current nvidia drivers/xorg
<neutrinomass> scott: Ahh ...
<KenSentMe> converge: there aren't any linux drivers for now
<neutrinomass> converge: Preface: I don't own one of these
<neutrinomass> converge: You will need the ueagle-atm* packages, and firmware from www.eagle-usb.org
<ScurveyFrog> NoUse: I read on the forums that it might be a problem with hald. Do you think that's possible, and if so how can I switch back to an earlier version?
<yoshiznit123> eyequeue, if your still there, i found the cause. tail -f /var/log/messages shows a bunch of requests to /dev/hdc (my cdrom) complaining about 'tray open'... but the tray's not open and nothing should be reading it i think?
<scott> in short converge easier to buy an adsl router with an ethernet interface so you dont need drivers ;)
<erUSUL> converge: si es un sagem es del tipo eagle tienes que instalar eagle-usb-data y eagle-usb-utils
<fresch> what are cups tickets?
<KenSentMe> scott: that's right
<converge> I will be back sorry
<_Spire_> is there a way to manually change the speedstep frequency in ubuntu?
<dinamizador> de
<neutrinomass> converge: He left :(
<NoUse> ScurveyFrog run 'sudo /etc/init.d/hald stop' and see if it stops
<KenSentMe> erUSUL: he's turkish
<Chri[s] > how do i install divx 5 for totem?
<KenSentMe> erUSUL: or were you talking turkish too?
<_Spire_> !divx > Chri[s] 
<_Spire_> Chri[s] : check your PM
<ScurveyFrog> NoUse: Command not found
<Chri[s] > thx _Spire_
<ScurveyFrog> NoUse: should it be dbus?
<_Spire_> I've tried to scale the processor speed with cpufreq-selector, but it doesn't work
<KenSentMe> ScurveyFrog: could you tell me your problem in short?
<NoUse> ScurveyFrog yes
<KenSentMe> Something sounds familiar
<yoshiznit123> neutrinomass: i traced the problem to /var/log/kern.log and /var/log/messages... they complain about an open cd tray and i/o error enough for 10 kb every second
<erUSUL> KenSentMe: my error i'm spanish.... and .... he has to install  eagle-usb-data and eagle-usb-utils becouse sagem are eagle modems
<lsuactiafner> how do i get my 5.1 sound working? it works in windows, i got a 8 channel sound card, i played with the cables, didnt help, Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)
<lsuactiafner> my rear channels are quiet
<ScurveyFrog> KenSentMe: Whenever I start a program for the first time (any program) Gnome System Monitor shows 90% IO Wait and only 10% actual CPU usage
<lsuactiafner> and when i play a mp3 i only get sound from my front left right speakers
<KenSentMe> erUSUL: i read that on the forums, but earlier today i've helped him for an hour to burn an iso cd in windows
<ScurveyFrog> KenSentMe: So Ubuntu boots extremely slow, and programs open very slowly
<KenSentMe> erUSUL: so a complicated command line howto wont work i think
<yoshiznit123> scurveyfrog, that probably means its reading all the data from disk. how fast is your hard drive?
<neutrinomass> yoshiznit123: Sorry, no idea what your problem was - I just saw your question about file usage ...
<KenSentMe> ScurveyFrog: i've had a slowly booting ubuntu system, but that was because i had smbfs mounted in /etc/fstab
<ScurveyFrog> yoshiznit123: I don't know, it's a laptop
<erUSUL> KenSentMe: there is a how to in the wiki for set-up eagle modems in ubuntu. the drivers come in the cd
<KenSentMe> ScurveyFrog: there is a bug in hald
<yoshiznit123> neutrinomass, that thing from earlier (something eating up disk space), its the logs, and somethings trying to open cdrom and complaining about an open tray (but its not open)...
<Jack_Sparrow> ANYONE here know how to install a printer?
<ScurveyFrog> KenSentMe: do you know of any fixes?
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: system > administration > printing
<yoshiznit123> scurveyfrog, when its blocking on i/o its usually the hard disk, if you run a program a second time does it run faster?
<neutrinomass> KenSentMe: You need the ueagle-atm* packages (which you will have to compile from source) to get the modem working on Dapper ...
<ScurveyFrog> yoshiznit123: yes, definitely faster
<erUSUL> Jack_Sparrow: System>Admin>Printers?
<MasterC> how can I block packages, so that the old version is kept?
<KenSentMe> neutrinomass: i know that, but i think that's a little to much for converge to do
<neutrinomass> KenSentMe: AFAIK that is - I don't own such a modem. They have replaced the eagle-usb packages since kernel 2.6.10 ...
<KenSentMe> neutrinomass: he's the one who wants to install the modem
<jrib> ubotu: tell MasterC about pinning
<neutrinomass> KenSentMe: I'm trying my best : http://wiki.ubuntu.com/EasyUsbAdsl
<yoshiznit123> neutrinomass, HAHA found it :-). wtf, 3 totems were running and looking for a cd. meh, its fixed. thanks :-)
<neutrinomass> yoshiznit123: lol. happy it worked out
<KenSentMe> ScurveyFrog: to fix the smbfs bug in hald, the only good way to do it, is removing mounted smbfs from fsab
<rockz> did anyone install twiki on ubuntu?
<KenSentMe> ScurveyFrog: but that maybe not the problem you have
<yoshiznit123> neutrinomass, which was in turn causing klogd to use 50% cpu. :-)
<ScurveyFrog> KenSentMe: I don't see anywhere in fstab that is says 'smbfs'
<DShepher1> hey
<KenSentMe> ScurveyFrog: then you have an other problem
<ScurveyFrog> KenSentMe: actually it could be, I had a samba drive mounted on my desktop
<KenSentMe> ScurveyFrog: but that should not give any errors
<ScurveyFrog> KenSentMe: yeah, but isn't smbfs - samba?
<ScurveyFrog> KenSentMe: well anyway, I unmounted it and it makes no difference
<KenSentMe> ScurveyFrog: thought so
<ScurveyFrog> I tried a workaround that said to put a line in grub so that it doesn't mount the dvd drive. It helped some, but didn't fix it completely, and sucks cause I'm down a dvd drive
<ScurveyFrog> KenSentMe: I still have high IO Wait and long load times, just not quite as bad
<Stork> is cdrecord supposed to output any data when recording?
<dsas> Stork: Maybe not, traditionally apps only output warnings and errors. If it appears to have hung, it may be best to leave it for a bit.
<Stork> the light on my CD-R drive still indicates that something is writing
<Stork> and it's still making noises
<ScurveyFrog> KenSentMe: is it possible to revert to an earlier version of hald?
<Stork> so maybe it is still going
<KenSentMe> ScurveyFrog: i don't know, sorry
<buzzed> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/restricted/source/Sources.bz2: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper_restricted_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<KenSentMe> !tell buzzed about paste
<buzzed> i understand paste but it was all on one line...
<KenSentMe> buzzed: ah, sorry then
<irvr> I tried the ubuntu-kernel channel with this question but did not not get the right answer. I lost all sound in ubuntu 6.06 when I updated to the the latest kernel (25). If I go back to kernel (23) I get my sound back. My question is if I boot with the new kernel, how do I get my sound to work again with it?
<jago25_98> Nobody is helping me with my problem on the forums. Where is the cheapest place to get help in ENglish?
<Zauephuaes> jago25_98: try goole
<buzzed> obviously i am working with easyubuntu
<Zauephuaes> google, even
<buzzed> next error
<trappist> in cron, is sunday the first day of the week, or the first?
<buzzed> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<buzzed> who can i resolve this?
<buzzed> or how
<irvr> Let me post this again: I tried the ubuntu-kernel channel with this question but did not not get the right answer. I lost all sound in ubuntu 6.06 when I updated to the the latest kernel (25). If I go back to kernel (23) I get my sound back. My question is if I boot with the new kernel, how do I get my sound to work again with it?
<nickrud> buzzed, the us repos are notoriously unreliable, gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and remove all the occurances of us. <-- note period
<Sanne> jago25_98, maybe somebody here can help, just ask :)
<axa-axa> hi, I'm running 6.06 Ubuntu, and apache, mysql and php5. I have installed torrent_flux (wev php torrent manager) and php_mysq and php_mysql, but when I try to load torrent flux I get:
<axa-axa> Fatal error: Call to undefined function mysql_connect() in
<ScurveyFrog> KenSentMe: Sorry, I killed hald, and that pretty much dumped my system
<axa-axa> /home/ax/public_html/adodb/drivers/adodb-mysql.inc.php on line 354
<ScurveyFrog> KenSentMe: but now you at least know how long it takes me to boot
<axa-axa> can someone please tell me how can I fix this error?
<emitraxx> hi!
<ScurveyFrog> axa_axa: have you tried installing mysql?
<emitraxx> how do turn off login options on cups ?
<axa-axa> ScurveyFrog: I already have mysql
<Jack_Sparrow> Jago, I have not seen much help here on anything.  Try #Mepis for general debian linux help
<emitraxx> I tried with "AuthType None" but it still asks me for user and password
<emitraxx> why is that ?
<jago25_98> ok, networking isn't running on startup, it just halts. Where do I start? It happened on upgrade to dapper
<xbeanx> How can I get more printer drivers?  I have an HP4600 and the driver is not listed :(
<ScurveyFrog> does anyone know if it's possible to roll hald back to a previous version?
<_absolution_> I have a problem
<Ackeubu_> hey how do i add my applicationmenu to the right mouse button?
<_absolution_> I made my terminal transparent.....and I can't seem to undo it
<axa-axa> Anyone?
<doctorshim> xbeanx: hp4600-color module?
<MrObvious> _absolution_: What kind of terminal program?
<Nanaki_yamabushi> hi all
<funtable> hi
<Nanaki_yamabushi> I got a problem with Ubuntu after install
* Nanaki_yamabushi notes that he is a first time ubuntu and linux user.
<Ackeubu_> _absolution_ change youre desktop background?
<scott> what is your problem?
<_absolution_> is there some way to change the font colour?
<andii> how can i create a folder with disk used and freespace?
<trappist> andii: huh?
<Nanaki_yamabushi> Well after booting it ask me in text mode to enter my account name and password. I just can't get my password typed in on my dell laptop
<scott> whys that? does it not type in? ur keyboard not work?
<andii> need it to a crontab so i can see how many gig i have used and whats left
<Ackeubu_> what is the name of gnome control panel?
<Jack_Sparrow> Nanaki_yamabushi:  your Dell Password or Ubuntu password
<trappist> andii: df or df -h will tell you that
<Nanaki_yamabushi> my ubuntu password
<trappist> andii: but I don't know what you mean about creating a directory
<grodius> how do i remove a package?
<Sanne> Ackeubu_, you mean the program name?
<smev9> know a howto - flash for 64bit ubuntu ?
<trappist> grodius: apt-get remove
<andii> trappist, did a df -h > lala.html but also need it to create a folder with disk left and used
<gnomefreak> grodius: sudo apt-get remove <packagename>
<scott> sudo apt-get remove
<bon_> i have got problems starting x, i did an update and restarted and it didnt work
<NickGarvey> smev9: oh oh wait me I can get one, I did it once
<trappist> smev9: look for a 32bit chroot howto
<Ackeubu_> Sanne yeah
<gnomefreak> grodius: unless you installed it with dpkg
<Sanne> Ackeubu_, I tell you how you can find out for yourself, ok?
<grodius> thanks guys
<trappist> smev9: you're going to have to run your browser from a 32bit chroot to get flash, java, etc.
<Ackeubu_> Sanne okay
<trappist> andii: I'm sorry I still don't know what you need
<smev9> okay thanks chroot, then
<Sanne> Ackeubu_, open a terminal, type gnome, hit TAB twice. It shows you all commands starting with gnome. Try to find one that looks like a control center.
<Jack_Sparrow> I need help getting an HP 100 printer to work on LPT1 and I cant find the driver files when I try to install it.
<Nanaki_yamabushi> Jack_sparrow: I can enter my name, but not my ubuntu password.
<Jack_Sparrow> nan is there a place to enter password if the name you enter is correct?
<Ackeubu_> Sanne thanks alot ^-
<Nanaki_yamabushi> yes
<bon_> i have got problems starting x, i did an update and restarted and it didnt work this is my xorg log - http://pastebin.ca/69207
<Sanne> Ackeubu_, got it? :)
<_absolution_> I thought it didn't show shadows on the passwords
<kupo> howdy channel
<Nanaki_yamabushi> Jack_sparrow: I enter my name, the next line say password, but I can't type any char in it.
<Jack_Sparrow> Nan, just reinstall, dont have a magic key for passwords
<Consty> how can you have ckfs run at ubuntu boot to check the file system?  I dont want to run it when the partition is mounted so I'del ike to do it at boot
<_absolution_> or is that just for the terminal?
<kupo> anyone handy with wireless pci cards ?
<andii> trappist, need to create a folder that shows how mutch space that are used and how mutch that are left like: "[20gigleft/10gigused] " or something like that
<malachi> Is X-Chat 2 included in Synaptic?
<Ackeubu_> Sanne yeah, but there where no option for changing mouse button actions, would you know?
<malachi> Is X-Chat 2 included in Synaptic?
<trappist> andii: folders don't do anything except contain files and other directories
<wastrel> Nanaki_yamabushi:  that is normal, your password is being read in, but it doesn't show anything
<tim_> hello, can somebdoy please tell me how to activete/deactive CPU throtling? thanks
<Sanne> Ackeubu_, not right now, lemme check if I can find it.
<malachi> Is X-Chat 2 included in Synaptic?
<garar> hi
<wastrel> malachi:  yes
<_absolution_> yeah, that's what I meant
<elijahblue> is there any way to format and install to reiserfs partition using desktop CD?
<malachi> [I'm lagging. Sorry if I posted multiple times.] 
<wastrel> malachi:  it's in universe.  xchat is the package name
<Nanaki_yamabushi> wastrel: but it also say wrong password. or what fully happens?
<malachi> Okay, thanks.
<Arc> i need help with my usb modem
<andii> trappist, i know, thats why i need a script that creates a folder(s) that shows df -h
<Ackeubu_> Sanne yeah please
<kupo> Hey channel anyone familiar with getting Hawkings wireless cards working under Ubuntu ? ( HWP54G rev T)
<bon_> i have got problems starting x, i did an update and restarted and it didnt work this is my xorg log - http://pastebin.ca/69207 i have a feeling it something to do with kernil headers and fonts and the nvidia 8617 driver i have tryed to reinstall the nvidia drivers but it says there is already one installed and i dont know how to uninstall it so i can reinstall it
<wastrel> Nanaki_yamabushi:  are you sure you're using the correct password?
<trappist> andii: folders don't show anything.  they just contain files.
<elijahblue> is there any way to format and install to reiserfs partition using desktop CD plz?
<Nanaki_yamabushi> wastrel: yes one sec
<Nanaki_yamabushi> wastrel: what do I see when I succesfully loged in?
<malachi> In order to uninstall something, do I need to keep the deb package/source tar?
<Sanne> Ackeubu_, well, if you open the mouse preferences from gnome-control-center, there's an option for left handed mouse. is that what you mean?
<xbeanx> doctorshim: yes///
<kupo> is that the one with barbs on the inside?
<andii> trappist, if a script makes me a folder with name: [20gigused/20gigleft] , and are empty, then i know how mutch space i have left and so on
<kupo> Hey channel anyone familiar with getting Hawkings wireless cards working under Ubuntu ? ( HWP54G rev T)
<_absolution_> how would I install "fluxbox"?
<wastrel> Nanaki_yamabushi:  it should give you a prompt that looks like   username@hostname:~$
<trappist> andii: so you want the *name* of the folder to have that stuff.
<Ackeubu_> Sanne, no, in kde i can put the applications menu on my right mouse button when clicking desktop.
<Nanaki_yamabushi> wastrel with a bit of text before like in big letter absolutely no warrenty?
<eclypse> hey all
<buzzed> nickrud: Your sources.list does not match your system configuration.
<buzzed> Either you have changed your sources.list or an system
<buzzed> upgrade has failed. EasyUbuntu will not run unless these are fixed!
<andii> trappist, i want a folder that shows how space used and left
<eclypse> quick command/network question
<eclypse> is it possible to connect to a remote host using the terminal, through they're port 80?
<wastrel> Nanaki_yamabushi:  yes
<billybennett> How do I reconnect a samba mount since I'm on a laptop I lose it when I travel
<eclypse> and run commands to them
<eclypse> is it possible to connect to a remote host using the terminal, through they're port 80?
<Nanaki_yamabushi> wastrel: waht is the command to go unto the desktop?
<Sanne> Ackeubu_, ah, I see. I don't know then, because I usually don't use Gnome. In general, Gnome has less options than KDE, so maybe that's why? Sorry, somebody else nedds to step in ;)
<wastrel> eclypse:  if the remote host is running ssh or telnet listening on port 80
<Arc> usbmodules --device /proc/bus/usb/002/007 reports "cdc-acm"
<Arc> this is the usb modem module
<eclypse> wastrel, what command would I use to connect to them?
<Arc> however, it's not being detected as a usb modem in dmesg
<Ackeubu_> Sanne thanks alot
<wastrel> Nanaki_yamabushi:  if the X server is configured properly it should start with   startx
<nickrud> buzzed, I know nothing about easyubuntu, never used it. I use the sources at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666
<wastrel> eclypse:  ssh hostname.of.remote.system
<Nanaki_yamabushi> wastrel: so the command is startx?
<wastrel> Nanaki_yamabushi:  yes
<eclypse> wastrel, what do you mean by hostname?
<Nanaki_yamabushi> wastrel= it stays -bash: startx: command not found.
<wastrel> eclypse:  er you want port 80?    ssh remote.host:80
<eclypse> so
<wastrel> Nanaki_yamabushi:  you don't have a graphical interface installed
<eclypse> how would I intentify they're ip in such a situation?
<k31th> Anyone got any logitech webcams working in nix ?
<lms> Nanaki_yamabushi, try sudo startx
<Nanaki_yamabushi> wastrel: how do I install it?
<wastrel> eclypse:  ssh -p 80 <ipaddress>  sorry that should work.
<Jack_Sparrow> Nanaki_yamabushi:  HAve you gotten into Ubuntu at all?
<eclypse> k
<eclypse> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> What CD did you use for your install?
<trappist> andii: mkdir "$(df -h | egrep '/$' | awk '{print $3 " used,",$4 " left"}')"
<billybennett> How can I easily reconnect a samba mount since I'm on a laptop I lose it when I travel??
<richard_> Is there a way to run simple .exe files on Ubuntu
<wastrel> eclypse:  are you sure that the remote system is running a ssh server at port 80?   80 is the web port usually a web server is on that port
<Inner|RE> any particular reason why wine freezes up on me when i try to install chessrally?
<trappist> billybennett: umount -l, then remount
<Nanaki_yamabushi> Jack_sparrow: the one from the ubuntu download site. i am still waiting for the shipit ones and wanted to try already. I got the desktop one.
<andii> thanks trappist :D
<Stork> DCC SEND hello
<Hawkwind> LOL
<eclypse> wastrel, when I run brutus on that IP port 80 is the only one that gives me info
<Nanaki_yamabushi> jack_sparrow: and I am a first timer a, NOOB
<wastrel> Nanaki_yamabushi:  try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<eclypse> indicating that it is an open port. wastrel.
<converge> I cant use UBUNTU
<converge> cant delete files
<wastrel> eclypse:  that means only that some service is on 80 - probably a web server, not ssh
<mnemnonic> Can somebody tell me how to configure the hard-limit for open files (I think formerly it was in /etc/logins.def)
<converge> cant connect internet
<converge> nothing
<converge> !
<eclypse> wastrel, in that situation, what should I do?
<grodius> Hi i'm trying to install the GAIM beta and when I sudo make it says theres no Makefile found, what am i doing wrong?
<andii> trappist, is it possible to remove that folder and create a another one every 5 minutes?
<_absolution_> con what does it say?
<k31th> Anyone got any logitech webcams working in ubuntu ?
<mnemnonic> ... in Dapper Drake I mean
<trappist> andii: yes
<wastrel> eclypse:  do you have access to the system via the console?
<Nanaki_yamabushi> Wastrel: will it take bout 1.6gb?
<converge> could somebody help me ?
<Consty> how can I run file system check to fix errors on my partition when ubuntu loads up?  I can't run it while it's already mounted
<billybennett> trappist, do I have to remount the samba everytime I come back to my network?
<eclypse> wastrel, I have the name and password to it, so I'm sure I would
<wastrel> Nanaki_yamabushi:  it will tell you how much space it will take.
<he-man> I'm trying to install ubuntu 6.06 and when I reboot the first time (if I installed from desktop cd) or install the alternate cd, the computer gets frozen just before entering gdm. Anyone knows why?
<andii> trappist, can you help me with that?
<trappist> billybennett: I've never used samba in an environment where I get disconnected a lot, so I'm not sure.  but if you need to remount, that's one way to do it.
<he-man> if didn't happen with the prerelease, maybe a kernel issue?
<Nanaki_yamabushi> wastrel: can we talk in a private IM. it will be easier for me
<converge> could somebody help me please
<Jack_Sparrow> Converge Please stop, define your question with details such as modem type, what files you are trying to delete etc... If you want help that is...
<trappist> andii: you've reached your quote of shell kung fu help from me for today :)
<billybennett> okay, thanks trappist
<trappist> s/quote/quota/
<rverrips> converge - What's the prob?
<andii> hehe
<converge> my modem is sagem fast 800
<converge> I cant configure it in ubuntu
<elijahblue> plzzzz is there any way to format and install to reiserfs partition using desktop CD plz?
<Jack_Sparrow> No drivers... get a router... next problem...
<converge> my user name is dinarmustafa@ttnet
<converge> but I cant even - @ - to it
<rverrips> Sorry converge - Can't help with modems ...
<eclypse> wastrel, you there?
<elijahblue> converge: are u on BSNL broadband?
<converge> what is bsnl ?
<Jack_Sparrow> asdsl
<bon_> i have got problems starting x, i did an update and restarted and it didnt work this is my xorg log - http://pastebin.ca/69207 i have a feeling it something to do with kernil headers and fonts and the nvidia 8617 driver i have tryed to reinstall the nvidia drivers but it says there is already one installed and i dont know how to uninstall it so i can reinstall it and this is my xorg.conf file
<Consty> Anyone know how to force a file system check upon boot?
<wastrel> got a phone call
<Nanaki_yamabushi> wastrel: looks like it is installing now. Is there a good site with a nice linux/debian/ubuntu manual for noobs?
<wastrel> Nanaki_yamabushi:  no it is better to do it in the channel
<he-man> bon_: I've got the same problem
<bon_> http://pastebin.ca/69213
<eclypse> wastrel, I see. well I have the user name and password, so I would assume I have access to this IP via consol
<Jack_Sparrow> Consty, mine checks on every 30 boots automatically
<eclypse> wastel, what would I do?
<wastrel> Nanaki_yamabushi:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<Lancellor> anyone could helpme i can't conect to the internet
<wastrel> eclypse:  but you don't have physical access to the machine?
<grodius> what program should I use for rars
<Consty> Jack_Sparrow: Right, how can I basically set that # to 30, where is that # located?
<bon_> he-man what have you been trying?
<elijahblue> plzzzz is there any way to format and install to reiserfs partition using desktop CD plz?
<converge> and I tried to delete something in example folder..but it said you dont have permission to delete this file
<eclypse> wastrel, no
<mnemnonic> Consty: You could try tune2fs ... set the maximum mount count to 1
<Jack_Sparrow> I dont know mine was that way by default, just saw it for the first time this morning
<he-man> bon_: I don't know what to do for now
<gnomefreak> grodius: unrar-nonfree  i think is the name of it
<Inner|RE> lancellor? arent you on the internet?
<scott> coverage example folder is read only
<scott> converge, even
<bon_> i have been trying for about 6 hours now
<he-man> bon_: My problem is when I start ubuntu, it loads just before having to get in the enter my name screen. And there, it gets with the cursor waiting icon and a black background
<wastrel> eclypse:  if you try ssh <ip>  and telnet <ip>  and  ssh -p 80 <ip>  and  telnet <ip>  80  and none of those work, you'll need to contact the administratior and see how you're supposed to connect to it.
<scott> if you want to delete go in console and sudo rm <filename>
<Nanaki_yamabushi> wastrel: does does the ubuntu desktop get installed over the internet?
<he-man> bon_: I hadn't this problem with the prerreleases
<wastrel> Nanaki_yamabushi:  yes
<Lancellor> that is the problem i have mi mac and my ubuntu laptop conected to a router but for some reason only the mac gives me internet conection
<Jack_Sparrow> converge:  you could change the permissions settings for those files and folders then delete them
<he-man> bon_:so maybe it's an issue with the kernel?
<eclypse> wastrel, so there isant some simple method?
<eclypse> wastrel, like I said, I DO have a username and password.
<converge> okay but first...I need to connect internet with ubuntu
<converge> I cant do that
<Nanaki_yamabushi> wastrel: I just saw it. So if you had no valid internet connection, then you can't install the desktop?
<converge> I tried alot
<converge> I am losing my respect to ubuntu :(
<BrianG> can anyone tell me why ALSA isn't working for my Santa Cruz?
<bon_> he-man: i noticed the update update the kernel headers so something got broke
<Lancellor> i'm using my mac but from my laptop i conect to my router but no internet
<grodius> gnomefreak, why use nonfree over free?
<wastrel> eclypse:  well try http://<ip>  in your browser maybe,  otherwise, there's no way to get in, if the system isn't running a service that allows you to log in.
<he-man> converge: sure you can, but maybe it's not the easiest thing in the world
<priich>  consty, sudo touch /forcefsck
<jeldert> I need some help
<bon_> he-man: problly thurd party nvidia drivers
<elijahblue> plzzzz is there any way to format and install to reiserfs partition using desktop CD plz?
<paolob> Hi guys! In dapper, I have a problem installing backuppc, when setting up the package it says: "/var/lib/dpkg/info/backuppc.postinst: line 45: /usr/share/wwwconfig-common/apache-include_all.sh: No such file or directory" Any idea? thank you!
<gnomefreak> grodius: it works better than the free version
<he-man> bon_: I was thinking of that
<gnomefreak> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<jeldert> can someone start AisleRot Solitaire, click on Select Game, and tell me what game type is selected?
<bon_> he-man: but i dont know how to reinstall them
<Jack_Sparrow> Converge, XP is on sale.... at lame wine-ers, online store...  Try reading the posts where people are trying to help you.
<zipper_> I dont get this... In xgl, i've got everything on my keyboard working, keypad, country specific chars (), but my AltGr key is deader than dead. Anyone knows what i'm doing wrong?
<he-man> bon_: maybe if I make an install of the nvidia drivers, this gets working again
<Nanaki_yamabushi> lancellor: I am on my laptop behind a router and I have internet, and I am a nood to linux and ubuntu.
<CarlFK> Consty: do you want to check the / fs, or one that you can umount ?
<lampshade> Anyone able to get the rar packages in the repos?  I haven't been able to get to them for days
<he-man> bon_: I'm gonna try with the safe mode and I'll come back as soon as I do it to tell you
<gnomefreak> !rar > lampshade
<bon_> he-man: cool
<joyce> hoi
<Lancellor> i know it was working before but stop working
<gnomefreak> lampshade: please read your pm and make sure you have multiverse repo enabled
<elijahblue> plzzzz is there any way to format and install to reiserfs partition using desktop CD plz?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lancellor: was the modem and router on when you installed ub
<lampshade> gnomefreak: it is, it just isn't working.  That's why I asked
<Inner|RE> anyone know any chess programs for linux?
<jeldert> can someone start AisleRot Solitaire, click on Select Game, and tell me what game type is selected?
<joyce> i'm netherlands
<he-man> elijahblue: maybe you should try the alternate cd
<lampshade> I didn't ask what a rar file was but why the repo doesn't seem to work for me all of a sudden.  I was wondering if it was down for others or just me
<he-man> bye
<gnomefreak> lampshade: hold on a sec
<jeldert> joyce: join #ubuntu-nl
<spikeb> jeldert: klondike
<Lancellor> yes i was using internet for a while the mac is my wife's computer an the laptop i mine
<lampshade> unless it is a totally different repo? or something?  Multiverse I have and use a lot
<Nanaki_yamabushi> Jack_sparrow: that is a good question, I got it once wrong with my Wlan card, which was disabled. it says not avaible
<haitike> someone know how to use a "kss" screensaver in ubuntu?
<bon_> i have got problems starting x, i did an update and restarted and it didnt work this is my xorg log - http://pastebin.ca/69207 i have a feeling it something to do with kernil headers and fonts and the nvidia 8617 driver i have tryed to reinstall the nvidia drivers but it says there is already one installed and i dont know how to uninstall it so i can reinstall it and this is my xorg.conf file
<Nanaki_yamabushi> join #ubunut-de
<jeldert> spikeb: thanks man :D1
<spikeb> jeldert: you bet
<bon_> http://pastebin.ca/69213
<haitike> someone know how to use a "kss" screensaver in ubuntu?
<wastrel> Nanaki_yamabushi:  the desktop should be on the install cd also, you may have chosen the server install
<sorush20> hi guys does anyone know of a linux compatible dictaphone?
<gnomefreak> lampshade: sudo apt-get install unrar   it works just fine
<wastrel> unrar is in multiverse
<gnomefreak> lampshade: make sure the multiverse you have enabled is multiverse and universe _not_ the backports universe and multiverse
<Nanaki_yamabushi> wastrel: I went to the default installation. I saw no options on how to set it to install it too.
<lampshade> gnomefreak: I was using synaptic.  Backports aren't enabled
<converge> I think I cant do it
<lampshade> I will try with just apt-get on the terminal
<wastrel> dunno.. i'm no expert on the installer, only used it once :] 
<gnomefreak> lampshade: i just did it on dapper
<gnomefreak> lampshade: please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin
<elijahblue> plzzzz is there any way to format and install to reiserfs partition using desktop CD plz? ive been asking so many times :(
<Flyoc> hi
<lampshade> oh wtf, I just tried it again and it worked for me in synaptic.  No sources editing or anything...  this was down for me a few days ago I thought it was just the internet but after it didn't work today I came in here.  haha After you said it worked I tried synaptic again and blam it downloaded it
<Nanaki_yamabushi> wastrel: LOL I used it 5 times to get the partitioning right
<gnomefreak> elijahblue: not from desktop installer
<_absolution_> I'm trying to install a fluxbox...and I tried using the "apt-get" command....it doesn't work
<Flyoc> how are locale managed with ubuntu ? (ie how can I install new ones and set the default one) ?
<Lancellor> i did upgrades and i use the for long time when i go to firefox i type my router ip address and i can connect to router with no problem i just don't know why i don't have internet
<_absolution_> it says "failed to fetch"
<gnomefreak> _absolution_: do you have universe repo enabled?
<Cntryboy> mm
<doctorshim> gnomefreak: you sure? I could swear I saw an option for RieserFS in the Gnome Partition Editor.
<Cntryboy> im lagging badly lol
<elijahblue> gnomefreak: any command i can give at boot to install in reiserfs?
<_absolution_> yeah
<lampshade> anyway, thanks for the help gnomefreak.  No idea.  Maybe my internet just had issues or something...
<gnomefreak> doctorshim: i didnt see it in the desktop cd
<bon_> <elijahblue> whats reiserfs
<_absolution_> first it says "err"
<converge> sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-<yourkernelversion> eagle-usb-data eagle-usb-utils
<converge> where will I write this ?
<pekay> is there a way to take a screenshot of a DVD?
<elijahblue> bon_: its a kind of linux filesystem, like ext3, or ntfs in windows
<Cntryboy> anyone know how I can tell linux to use gthumb viewer instead of default image viewer?
<lampshade> pekay: if you can watch it in VLC, vlc lets you do it.  I think it is like F5 or something
<gnomefreak> bon_: its a file system
<FarrisG> Anyone know of a simple HowTo on getting dual displays to work for a laptop (integrated Intel chipset) under Dapper?
<lampshade> pekay: check in the preferences and you should see it listed
<_absolution_> should I update?
<Cntryboy> I have a bunch of digital pics I put on here and need to brighten some up, gthumb viewer will while the default image viewer can't edit at all.
<lampshade> pekay: also, the other programs might have that function too,  I am just less experienced with those.
<gnomefreak> !defaultapp > Cntryboy
<zipper_> I dont get this... In xgl, i've got everything on my keyboard working, keypad, country specific chars (), but my AltGr key is deader than dead. Anyone knows what i'm doing wrong?
<Gullstad> !goto
<gnomefreak> Cntryboy: read the pm from bot it tells you how
<ubotu> I know nothing about goto
<Gullstad> What is the goto kommand for bash shell?
<gnomefreak> zipper_: try in #ubuntu-xgl
<gnomefreak> Gullstad: you mean cd?
<Spec> zipper_: it's not deadier than dead unless you press it and it's bound to xkill or kills a random pid, or init
<k31th> what app can i use to see if my webcam is working
<Gullstad> gnomefreak: No, in a script. To jump between kommandlines
<gnomefreak> ah
<pekay> llamp: alright will see :] 
<bon_> <elijahblue> dont know much about reiserfs file system google - forums
<pekay> lampshade: alright will see :] 
<paolob> Guys, when restarting apache2 I get "grep: /etc/apache2/conf.d/[^.#] *: No such file or directory". What does it mean? thank you!
<_absolution_> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates/restricted Packages  Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2).....what does that mean??
<cavediver> Hi, is desktop cd the former live cd and alternate the one with text-installer ?
<zipper_> gnomefreak, thanks
<Nanaki_yamabushi> I for sure did not download the live cd hehe.
<gnomefreak> _absolution_: get rid of the us. please type this in command line sed -e 's/us\.//' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<converge> I understand nothing about them
<k31th> what app can i use to see if my webcam is working
<BrianG> can anyone tell me why ALSA isn't working for my Santa Cruz? I've unmuted eveything, cranked everything, yadda yadda.. nothing written is helping at all.
<gnomefreak> cavediver: yes
<converge> please just tell me what I have to do to connect internet with my sagem fast modem :(
<Nanaki_yamabushi> wastrel: stupid question... but you know an URL with games for linux?
<gnomefreak> !webcam > k31th
<gnomefreak> k31th: check the om from ubotu
<gnomefreak> s/om/from
<wastrel> Nanaki_yamabushi:  i don't play games :] 
<dr_willis> google for the "linux game tome" - lots of info
<gnomefreak> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<wastrel> well except nethack
<dr_willis> nethack is a way of life.
<dr_willis> :P
<dr_willis> but last i played it - they removed all the cheats i knew of.
<spikeb> heh
<dr_willis> couldent take my pickaxe into the store...
<pekay> lampshade: :o Kaffeine does it :D
<pekay> ty
<Arc> can anyone help me get this USB modem working under dapper?  i know it's supported by linux 2.6.15
<sticc> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4955425840773126414
<sticc> ^ it's mistake...
<stamen> 
<sticc> soryy... wrong clipboard, don't watch it ;)
<stamen> hi\
<stamen> I have installed ogle DVD player true ADept
<stamen> but I can't start it
<sticc> why there are no options in kcontrol --> System settings --> Regional settings and accesability? what package i have missed?  < that's what i wanted to say
<stamen> what to do
<andii> how can i make folder with path to the folder im in? like im in my download folder in console and it creates a folder with name: "/home/andii/Desktop/download/"?
<xenex> how do i search my whole computer for a certain keyword?
<gnomefreak> stamen: ask in #kubuntu <best place for kde questions>
<stamen> andii: try with link
<eclypse> is it possible to change my IP address? I'm a dialup user btw.
<stamen> gnomefreak: ok
<Arc> root@Red:~# usbmodules --device /proc/bus/usb/002/002
<Arc> cdc-acm
<gnomefreak> damn
<wastrel> xenex:  filename or file contents?
<gnomefreak> stamen: not you
<jasonm> Hello, is there anyone around that can offer me some help with adding packages. im new to ubuntu. ive checked the wiki site and i think its just a matter of me typing the commands in the terminal wrong. i found the package i need on the package site and downloaded it to the desktop but i still dont know how to install it from there.
<gnomefreak> sticc: try in #kubuntu
<xenex> i guess filename. i am trying to find where the checkgmail icon is located since i am making my own shortcut
<jasonjdp> anybody have the problem of larger than default screen resolutions not always being selectable when Ubuntu boots up?  my xorg.conf is edited to allow 1600x1200 but when i first boot up my pc ubuntu seems to not read it.  i have to ctrl-alt-bksp to get it to load
<sticc> gnomefreak: i'm trying :(
<wastrel> xenex:  try  locate <keyword>
<eclypse> anyone know if its possible to change your IP address?
<eclypse> I'm a dialup user btw.
<jasonjdp> dial up again and you should get a new ip
<eclypse> but I didn't.
<MattSta> i am still having troubles installing wine
<eclypse> perhaps re-dial in combination with restarting?
<Archville> Hello.
<gnomefreak> xenex: you mean gmail-notifier?
* Nanaki_yamabushi waits till the deskzop is installed
<MattSta> can anyone help
<wastrel> jasonm:  any reason you're not using synaptic?
<Archville> I have a strange problem with Wine. This is the output:
<Dial_tone> depends how long the ip lease is; wait a minute or three
<xenex> no checkgmail. www.checkgmail.sf.net
<Archville> err:module:load_builtin_dll failed to load .so lib for builtin L"winex11.drv": /usr/bin/../lib/libXext.so.6: undefined symbol: XESedFreeFont
<Jowi> andii: "ln -s /home&andii/Desktop/download ." should do it (the dot at the end represents the folder you are currently located at.
<Archville>  any clue on what's going on ?
<gnomefreak> oh ok sorry xenex
<jasonjdp> eclypse, you sure you arent looking at your local ip address?
<Jowi> andii: replace the & with / of course. type
<andii> Jowi, i need it to a script
<eclypse> jasonjdp, yes
<Archville> I've tried reinstalling Wine, deleting .wine in /home and the error is still there.
<k31th> wats the package i want for kernel source in daqpper?
<k31th> dapper
<eclypse> jasonjdp, see, I kinda hacked someone, and they traced me lol. so they're threatening to report my IP
<jasonjdp> eclypse, hmm, dunno then sorry, havent dialed up in a long time...
<Archville> Executing wine something.exe or winecfg
<Jowi> andii: you can use "cd" to change directory in a bash script as well
<jasonjdp> eclypse, lol
<jasonm> wastrel, no reason. im new to linux i wasnty sure the correct method for ubuntu. i tried synaptic first and the packages i wanted didnt show up in the search,
<Nanaki_yamabushi> I will be using AIM and Yahoo for linux, they have now linux version. Anyone know an ICQ alternative for linux? where you still work with ICQ as in ICQ2000b?
<gnomefreak> k31th: you should only need the kernel-headers package it is rare to need kernel-source
<eclypse> jasonjdp, yeah, I didn't have my firewall stoping them from tracing me so, yeah
<bina> eclypse: wont yout ISP keep a log of your IP for a certain time? (I dont actually know)
<eclypse> bina, possibly
<eclypse> bina, I dont' think they're gonna report me tho
<MattSta> when i type apt-get --build source wine into the terminal it goes fine for a minute then an error comes up
<Kaja> Nanaki_yamabushi, i think Gaim handles them all.
<eclypse> bina, if they do, I'll tell them that my system was hacked :D
<eclypse> bina, and controlled
<eclypse> lol
<bina> eclypse: hopefully they wont.
<jasonm> wastrel, i would prefer to install them through synaptic.
<bina> eclypse: lol :)
<eclypse> bina, well I didn't do any damage
<andii> Jowi, i have mounted a sata 250 gig disk, and with mkdir "$(df -h | egrep '/$' | awk '{print "["$3 " used,",$4 " left] "}')" it makes a folder from the os disk
<eclypse> bina, I was ABOUT to
<wastrel> jasonm:  have you enabled universe and multiverse in synaptic?  maybe the package you want is in there
<eclypse> bina then they told me my ISP so I was like fuyck
<eclypse> bina, because my firewall was off lol
<Nanaki_yamabushi> kaja: problem is I want my contact list from ICQ2000b and not my server list from ICQ.
<andii> Jowi, doesnt make a folder with size on sata 250 disk
<bina> eclypse: :)
<Nanaki_yamabushi> hmm what is a good windows emu for linux to play old and newer windows games?
<eclypse> ima try disconnecting again, brb
<Nanaki_yamabushi> where you do not have to pay for the emu
<Ng> Nanaki_yamabushi: no such thing exists. some games may work in wine, but that's about it
<bina> Nanaki_yamabushi: I think wine is supposed to be fairly good with games?
<Jowi> andii: what do you mean by your last statement. what are you trying to do exactly?
<jasonm> wastrel, i know the packages i want are universe... how do i enable these?
<Ng> Nanaki_yamabushi: and the only pay-for option is cedega. things like vmware/qemu are no good for games generally
<bina> Nanaki_yamabushi: sorry didnt mean to put the ? on the end :)
<billybennett> Hey, if I want to install this software is it asking me to put those links into my sources?  http://smb4k.berlios.de/
<andii> Jowi, i have 3 sata disk and mounted them, and now i want to create a folder in each mount that show how mutch is used and free
<Nanaki_yamabushi> bina: is okay. Well I need to check both then, Well dosbox I trust for the dos games hehe, I hope it runs smoother then on the windows.
<MattSta> please can somebody help with WINE
<wastrel> jasonm:  in synaptic  Settings > Repositories
<spikeb> yes billybennett
<Ng> andii: df -h  will show you how much is free on each disk
<billybennett> spikeb, it says Kubuntu.  Can I use it even if I'm running Ubuntu
<spikeb> billybennett: yeah
<lampshade> MattSta: if it is easy I can help, running utorrent with wine right now
<billybennett> thanks spikeb
<andii> ng, i know, and now i want a folder in each sata disk that shows how mutch space there is left and used
<spikeb> billybennett: kubuntu and ubuntu share repositories, so it will just install any dependencies you're missing
<Jowi> andii: so you want a folder to be named "3GB" or whatever value it takes from df -h?
<gnomefreak> billybennett: i wouldnt do that
<Arc> can anyone help me get this USB modem working under dapper?  i know it's supported by linux 2.6.15
<Spec> !seen consty
<ubotu> I know nothing about seen consty
<haitike> someone know how to use a "kss" screensaver in ubuntu?
<billybennett> gnomefreak, why not?
<MattSta> well there just seems to be an error when typing 'apt-get --build source wine'
<gnomefreak> its unsafe
<gnomefreak> brb
<Nanaki_yamabushi> I also want to install kubuntu later on. Can you later on just switch the desktops once booted?
<Ng> andii: that's a pretty strange request - you'd need to write a script to manage creating/removing the folders and then run that regularly from cron, but you can't have a folder that is constantly showing you that data
<spikeb> yean Nanaki_yamabushi
<billybennett> well how do I install this SMB4K program?  The one in the repositories is outdated and I've found that everytime I ask for help they make me get the newest version
<MattSta> lampshade: so do u know what to do
<rixxon> i have an ntfs partition /dev/sda1, how to mount it in ubuntu?
<SurfnKid> hi
<lampshade> MattSta: you are building wine?  Any particular reason why?  (Just thought I would ask--some people don't even know about packages. If you have a real reason for building it from source, you are probably more advanced at it than me.  )  I just did apt-get install wine after adding the wine repo to my sources.list
<spikeb> billybennett: add those two lines from teh downloads page to your sources.list, then run apt-get update and apt-get install smb4k
<rixxon> !mount
<ubotu> Disks store lots of data. Partitioning: try gparted or qtparted  - Formatting: see the manpage for mkfs  - Mounting: system -> administration -> disks
<Nanaki_yamabushi> is it possible to move files from windows PC to a linux PC over lan?
<SurfnKid> does anyone konw the pap2 linksys ports uesd for UDP
<rixxon> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<SurfnKid> i know this is off topic question
<billybennett> spikeb,  okay but why does gnomefreak think thats unsafe?
<Jowi> andii: your script works fine for me. are you sure you have write permissions to the disks?
<Spec> Nanaki_yamabushi: samba
<andii> i have mounted a sata 250 gig disk, with this command it takes the first disk and writes size, but i need it to show the size of the sata disk that it is in
<brummelsgroup> Nanaki, you can move files over lan
<spikeb> billybennett: it's a third party repository, that's why
<spikeb> billybennett: it could be unsafe, no guarantees, etc
<Nanaki_yamabushi> good. once I need to do that. I will have to ask how hehe.
<MattSta> lampshade: well, im just following the site instructions on how to install it.
<andii> Jowi, it doesnt show the size on my mounted disk that the file is in
<andii> s/file/script
<billybennett> spikeb, can I get the program and then take it out of my sources.list
<jasonjdp> anybody know why ubuntu likes to boot up and ignore my edits in my xorg.conf?  i added 1600x1200 modes for all screen depths and it still likes to boot up at 1024x768 with 1600x1200 not being an option, unless i ctrl-alt-bcksp, then it reads the file fine
<jasonm> wastrel, i'll see if this works, thanks.
<spikeb> billybennett: yeah
<MattSta> i'm not sure of any other way to do it
<andii> Jowi, in my /data/250disk-1 it creates a folder with namne: [443M used, 2.3G left] 
<lampshade> MattSta: yeah, forget that, unless you have a reason for building it from source I would strongly suggest just adding deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main to your sources.list and then just apt-get update and then apt-get install wine
<andii> name*
<Jowi> andii: exactly. it take the first occurance of "/" it finds. normally that is the root disk
<JPT> What's the minimum system requirements for Ubuntu 6.06?
<MattSta> lampshade: im not even sure how to do that
<Snow_Shelter> does anyone know how I can completely and permanently wipe a hard drive using the Ubuntu Live CD?
<BCK14> Snow_Shelter: use a duster or cloth to wipe your drive not a cd :P
<lampshade> MattSta: that's cool, first do you know how to open up a terminal?
<Jowi> andii: a better way would be to specify the disk based on mount point maybe (/media/satadiskone)
<blakkino> Snow_Shelter, burn it
<MattSta> ya
<Snow_Shelter> no
<Jowi> andii: or "/dev/devicename"
<wastrel> Snow_Shelter:  google knows.
<Snow_Shelter> I need to use the drive afterwards
<imbusy> Has anyone had any problems when installing ubuntu and the whole process stops at 70%
<blakkino> Snow_Shelter, then you can't never be 100% sure :)
<MattSta> lampshade: thats easy
<imbusy> Anyone encountered such strange behaviour?
<Snow_Shelter> I just need to pattern over the disk.
<andii> Jowi, tried with mkdir "$(df -h /dev/sde | egrep blabla, and got a error: mkdir: cannot create directory `': No such file or directory
<lampshade> MattSta: kk, just run the comman d sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list       The basic text editor will open to your sources file
<wastrel> oh
<wastrel> that's diffn't
<blakkino> Snow_Shelter, doing some times dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/your_hd may do it
<jeldert> just reported my first bug :)
<RadiantFire> good for you jeldert :-)
<Snow_Shelter> blakkino: will that pattern over the drive several times?
<dothebart> hy. i'm maintaining some debian packages and have some portability questions about the build. is this the right place to ask?
<r3nd3r0> hey guys i installed ubuntu on my machine but i dont know how to connect to the internet
<Archville> Error with Wine: err:module:load_builtin_dll failed to load .so lib for builtin L"winex11.drv": /usr/bin/../lib/libXext.so.6: undefined symbol: XESedFreeFont  Any clue ? It occurs on wine anything.exe and winecfg
<r3nd3r0> i have a dsl connection
<r3nd3r0> i tried pppoeconfig
<blakkino> Snow_Shelter, one time.. u can run it several times
<BazziR> dothebart: #ubuntu-motu
<r3nd3r0> but what dialer do i use ?
<dothebart> tnx.
<_absolution_> hi all
<andii> Jowi, got better with mkdir "$(df -h /dev/sde | awk '{print "["$3 " used,",$4 " left] "}')"
<Jowi> andii: replace egrep '/$' with egrep '/dev/sde'
<lampshade> MattSta: then just add deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main to the bottom on a blank line and save and close the file.  then on the command line run the command sudo apt-get update   then    sudo apt-get install wine   that should be all you need.  That's all I did, and I run both picassa and utorrent under wine.
<blakkino> while [ 1 ] ; do dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/your_hd; done <- infinite times :)
<r3nd3r0> how do u connect on ubuntu usng dsl
<_absolution_> i'm having a problem with "fluxbox".....can anyone help me
<rixxon> r3nd3r0: shouldn't it work automatically, kinda?
<Snow_Shelter> blakkino: there isn't like a program included with the Live CD that will do that a more efficent way?
<andii> Jowi, isnt it possible to use $path or something?
<r3nd3r0> rixth, well it didnt
<rixxon> r3nd3r0: dsl, or adsl? :p
<EnsignRedshirt> Why doesn't this find all files that begin with T: ls | grep "^T"  ??
<r3nd3r0> adsl
<_absolution_> I start fluxbox....and everything goes black....anyone know what the problem is?....
<BazziR> Snow_Shelter: that is as efficient as possible :)
<blakkino> Snow_Shelter, don't know
<rixxon> r3nd3r0: adsl providers mostly send out all the info your machine/router needs to know...
<rixxon> r3nd3r0: dhcp client enabled?
<lightstep> is us.archive.ubuntu.com a good package mirror? i try to upgrade my system, but it never finds new packages
<Jowi> andii: you can specify it however you want. i have no energy to do research about it atm though :)
<Snow_Shelter> BazziR: ok, thanks
<blakkino> Snow_Shelter, that is efficent but there may be some patterns that do the job better than random
<lightstep> (i can install new ones just fine, though)
<r3nd3r0> rixxon, my isp uses dhcp
<_absolution_> I shouldn't say everything....the panels and the terminal goes black
<blakkino> yet random provide decent result too :)
<r3nd3r0> rixxon, but what settings do i make in ubuntu ?
<rixxon> r3nd3r0: are you connecting directly with your machine or via a router of some kind?
<Snow_Shelter> blakkino: so 'dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/hda'?
<MattSta> lampshade: that isn't quite working
<Jowi> andii: the point is, right now it will find the first occurrance of "/" which in most cases is the root disk.
<r3nd3r0> rixxon, ive got an adsl modem thats it
<vincenz> Anyone know why xorg is so slow?
<Snow_Shelter> vincenz: using a lot of swap?
<rixxon> r3nd3r0: well, ubuntu should have eth0 enabled, with dhcp
<blakkino> Snow_Shelter, so? as u want
<Snow_Shelter> blakkino: ok, thanks
<MattSta> lampshade: it says that it is not a known source list
<lampshade> MattSta: what went wrong?  ANy errors?  added the repo deb "http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main" without quotes of course.
<finalbeta_> I'v installed xgl/compiz, how do I change things, gconf-editor doesn't seem to use the changes I put in.
<vincenz> Snow_Shelter: now typing even in a gnome-terminal is laggy, and creating a terminal or other window (with the blue outline that expands) is slow too
<r3nd3r0> eth0 is enabled
<Nanaki_yamabushi> seems many have problems for internet on ubuntu. Mine is working perfectly.
<r3nd3r0> but how do i dial ?
<Ng> vincenz: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<r3nd3r0> i need to provide the user and pass
<lampshade> MattSta: crap hold on
<rixxon> r3nd3r0: it has been some years since i had an adsl connection, sorry...
* wastrel is audi
<Bassetts> i hate loving linux, you mention linux in my clan and everyone comes down like a swarm and bitches about it =(
<vincenz> Ng: ATI  x300
<lampshade> MattSta: typed it out wrong should be "deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main" without quotes in the sources.list
<Nanaki_yamabushi> YEAH second life for linux
<Ng> vincenz: have you installed the ati drivers? (I'm not sure if they support the x300 as I don't use them)
<RadiantFire> Bassetts: ??
<Ng> !ati > vincenz
<Jowi> andii: you would be better off to split the job up. create a bash script, put "$(df -h | egrep '/dev/whatever' to a variable, then awk it, cd to $variable and mkdir there.
<andii> Jowi, i dont know $variable, im just a beginner scripter
<Bassetts> RadiantFire: i was on my clans irc channel and i mentioned linux, they all started to bitch about how nothing runs in it all all that cr*p
<ddrj> hey GUYS, i really really messed up my ubuntu installation to where it says that there is now 0 active partitions (full thread here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201860 but no one's replied) can any of you help please???
<vincenz> Ng: I have fglrx with the extra custom libGL.so.1.2 from the forums to overcome problems when doing 3d (read openoffice)
<PJFC> Hi, I just installed a new nvidia based video card (previous was a integrated chip) and now x-server won't start.  Can anyone help a newbie?
<Jowi> andii: there is a great channel called #bash that I found pretty useful :)
<Ng> vincenz: you should probably check it's using direct rendering, but beyond that I'm not really sure what else you can do
<RadiantFire> thats ads :-(
<Bassetts> People reeealy need to get the stupid old consceptions about linux out of their heads, and stop moaning about something they havent even used
<vincenz> Ng: how do I check that?
<JPT> is there some program I can use to get songs and stuff onto my iPod?
<Jowi> andii: there are also some great bash tutorials available
<trappist> JPT: amaroK!
<lampshade> MattSta: how is it going?  Get it working?
<maxkelley> PJFC: ok, do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<MattSta> lampshade: itsdoing something
<maxkelley> er, no, wait.
<Ng> vincenz: I think "glxinfo | grep -i direct" will tell you, but there may also be an fglrx specific way of doing it
<rixxon> JPT: i've seen something, "gpod" or whatever it was
<andii> Jowi, :)
<rixxon> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<ddrj> can anyone help please? after doing a NETINSTALL of ubuntu, i get 0 active partitions!
<maxkelley> PJFC: yeah, do that.
<vincenz> Ng: nope
<Jowi> andii: I started here myself http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<andii> goodie :D
<MattSta> lampshade: it is talking about some broken packages
<jwickar1> I haven't followed the latest developments with NTFS support, is it still pretty dangerous to read/write files to an NTFS partition or no?
<Hoxzer_> how ...
<Hoxzer_> WHY
<Jowi> andii: the variable is very simple to use. in the bash file you just create a line that say MYVARIABLE=$(command i want to run). then use the variable like this "echo $MYVARIABLE".
<vincenz> Ng: how do I turn on direct rendering
<lampshade> MattSta: I'm guessing something just got entered incorrectly into your sources list.  Could you send me your sources.list somehow?  Via msg or a pastebin or whatever.  I'm pretty sure that's all the problem is
<afflux> und wech... schnen abend noch :)
<Ng> vincenz: I'm not sure really, you'd be better off finding an ATi user. there may be some others here if you ask again :)
<MattSta> what is pastebin
<Hoxzer_> how do I make gparted to regonize my HDD ...
<Hoxzer_> I dotn really understand 5.1 install worked fine
<vincenz> Ng: alright, tryng something from a forum
<vincenz> brb
<Hoxzer_> but now 6.06 doesn't read my HDD well
<Hoxzer_> and I cannot just reinstall it to EXT3 partition
<Hoxzer_> ...just great *puts up his tumb*
<ddrj> hey Hoxzer_, I used ext3 as well, but did a netinstall but now my pc's messed up and shows up as 0 active partitions
<r3nd3r0> doesnt ubuntu come with rp-pppoe ??
<BrianG> is anything about my soundcard settings saved in my home directory?
<Hoxzer_> ddrj: BUT I just wanna format Ext3 ... partition not whole HDD...
<ddrj> yeah i know what you mean, i'm still trying to get a reply to this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201860 that might have something to do with yours
<BrianG> can anyone tell me why ALSA isn't working for my Santa Cruz? I've unmuted eveything, cranked everything, yadda yadda.. nothing written is helping at all.
<Jowi> r3nd3r0: don't think so. but pppoeconf should get the job done.
<r3nd3r0> i tried that
<r3nd3r0> didnt work
<Hoxzer_> Error: Unable to open /dev/hdc - unrecognised disk label.
<Hoxzer_> ...
<Hoxzer_> great
<r3nd3r0> my isp requires a user and pass
<r3nd3r0> while dialing
<r3nd3r0> i entered it into pppoeconf
<lampshade> MattSta: yeah paste your sources.list to pastebin and I'll have a quick look
<r3nd3r0> but wen i start it it says ppoe.o  module loaded
<r3nd3r0> but i cant surf
<Jowi> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<r3nd3r0> or ping
<Jowi> check that link r3nd3r0
<r3nd3r0> yeah im looking there
<r3nd3r0> but is that a binary ?
<_absolution_> do I need any additional programs to run fluxbox on ubuntu?
<r3nd3r0> that i can download
<Nanaki_yamabushi> how long does the database rebuilding takes after installing the desktop?
<lampshade> MattSta: or paste it in #flood
<soundray> Hoxzer_: your disk has been partitioned following a scheme other than the old DOS one. You may have to load a module to support your disk label/partition table.
<MattSta> lampshade: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16277
<Nanaki_yamabushi> nevermind just finished
<katakombi> please, is there any berlios related channel?
<voraistos> hey guys, do you know how i can get an accelerated desktop , (vista ish effects and stuff?)
<soundray> Hoxzer_: there is also a possibility that your partition table has been corrupted. You may be able to recover it with gpart (note not gparted)
<soundray> !info gpart
<ubotu> gpart: Guess PC disk partition table, find lost partitions. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.1h-4 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 112 kB
<Jowi> r3nd3r0: no idea. pppoeconf always worked for me (has set up that way for 3 people). do you get an ip address at all?
<lampshade> MattSta: weird, You are running dapper drake, right?  did you post the sources.list?  All I got is the error messages
<r3nd3r0> Jowi, yup ive tried all those things in the wiki
<r3nd3r0> Jowi, no i dont think i get an ip
<Hoxzer_> soundray: ... it is not :D I just booted windows from it
<vincenz> Anyone have any experience with ATI?
<kupo> Hey channel anyone familiar with getting Hawkings wireless cards working under Ubuntu ? ( HWP54G rev T) ?
<KenSentMe> !tell vincenz about ati
<soundray> Hoxzer_: not a Vista beta by any chance?
<ddrj> yeah i know what you mean, i'm still trying to get a reply to this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201860 that might have something to do with yours
<Hoxzer_> soundray: but do u think if I compile 0.2.5 and try it could help?
<Jowi> r3nd3r0: if you don't get an ip the authentication probably failed. I bet you've misstyped something in the setup.
<Hoxzer_> soundray: no, tinyXP
<KenSentMe> vincenz: check the message from ubotu
<MattSta> lampshade: Draper lake
<MattSta> ?
<vincenz> KenSentMe:  I have already donethat
<MattSta> lampshade: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16278
<KenSentMe> vincenz: do you have a problem then?
<Hoxzer_> soundray: and also Disk-manager regonizes it ..
<Hoxzer_> and mount does work
<vincenz> KenSentMe: yes, it's incredibly slow, apparently directrendering is off, in addition I needed a custom libGL.so.1.2. form one of the forums cause the std one borks
<vincenz> (openoffice won't start)
<DB3K>  i686 GNU/Linux
<lampshade> MattSta: I got that, but what about the sources.list?  /16278 is just  the error messages.  What about the edited sources.list?  could you copy paste that?
<BrianG> seriously does anyoen know anything about ALSA issue in Dapper? why isn't my soundcard working properly anymore?
<BrianG> all leads point to outdated information, things that do not work, or wiki pages that aren't written
<MattSta> lampshade: deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<PJFC> I need help trying to reconfigure x-server.  New video card.  I tried dpkg -reconfigure xorg-xserver.  nothing happened.
<MattSta> lampshade: thats the only thing i edited
<jasonm> wastrel, that solved the problem! thanks a lot
<soundray> Hoxzer_: so is it only the formatting of a new partition that doesn't work?
<Hoxzer_> soundray: ... gparted says the WHOLE drive is empty ... and it is . not
<Jowi> PJFC: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<ddrj> hey elitists :) , i really really messed up my ubuntu installation to where it says that there is now 0 active partitions (full thread here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201860 but no one's replied) can any of you help please???
<lampshade> MattSta: yeah but I'm looking for the whole file.  Your whole sources.list file, copy paste the whole thing anyway.  I think the problem might be that you don't have some other ones enabled that are needed
<PJFC> x-server currently won't load.
<jasonm> wastrel, when i try to install one of these packages i get the message, "Depends: liblame0 (>=3.96.1-1) but it is not installable" how do i go around that?
<jasonm> when i try to install one of these packages i get the message, "Depends: liblame0 (>=3.96.1-1) but it is not installable" how do i go around that?
<soundray> Hoxzer_: do you see your partitions with 'sudo fdisk -l'?
<NoUse> jasonm enable multiverse
<vincenz> ths is what I get
<PJFC> I should not have left a space I guess.  I'll give that a try.
<Hoxzer_> soundray: yes
<MattSta> lampshade: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16279
<vincenz> http://rafb.net/paste/results/IdNM2e21.html
<pcdog> hi
<soundray> Hoxzer_: have you tried doing the formatting on the commandline instead of using gparted?
<pcdog> i have a problem  - my cpu does no scaling to normal frequency
<Hoxzer_> soundray: no, how do I do that?
<pcdog> is always laming on 600 mhz, because scaling_max_freq ist locked on 600000 and i cant change this -
<jeldert> how do I print the last few lines of a log file in the console?
<jasonm> NoUse, i've enabled everything in synaptic
<pcdog> how can i change the values in /sys?
<lampshade> MattSta: I'm confused, you said you were on Dapper, but there are tons of entires for Breezy in the sources.list?  What's going on with that?  Did you edit it before? Also lines 36 and 37 are duplicates??
<Leafw> gnome doesn't let me write a CD from the contextual menu of nautilus. Any clue which is the command line command to do the same? ( I keep getting: Insert a rewritable or blank disc" message, while a blank CD is already showing in the desktop
<soundray> Hoxzer_: you need to know the devicename (e.g. /dev/hdc1). Then for a ext3 system, you run 'sudo mke2fs -j /dev/hdc1'
<Nanaki_yamabushi> hmm Ionly get a small black square with with the terminal prompt and grey background, hwo do I get the normal ubuntu gnome desktop? i need help
<vincenz> Anyone know how to fixhttp://rafb.net/paste/results/IdNM2e21.html
<MattSta> lampshade: i might have, but im not exactly sure
<jeldert> Leafw: eject the cd, then insert it again. Nautilus will ask what to di
<jeldert> do
<Hoxzer_> soundray: what does it do?
<Leafw> jeldert : no, keeps saying the same message.
<soundray> Hoxzer_: creates an ext3 filesystem on the first partition in /dev/hdc
<Leafw> jeldert : so what is it, cdrecord, burncd ?
<Leafw> it's an iso I want to burn
<Leafw> an ubuntu iso ... *kof* *kof*
<jwickard> I need to unmount /home, but it says it's busy, I tried using the -f option, but no luck.  What's the best way to safely unmount home
<lampshade> MattSta: first, are you sure you are using dapper drake and not breezy badger?  A lot of the entires(most) are for breezy??  (dapper is the newest stable version breezy is the older one)
<Hoxzer_> soundray: Strange .... but u see my HDD contains ext3 already
<jasonm> NoUse, any other idea's these are just the multimedia plugins
<Hoxzer_> soundray: I have old ubuntu in it
<MattSta> lampshade: odds are i am using breezy badger
<soundray> Hoxzer_: and you are trying to install Dapper from the desktop CD?
<Hoxzer_> 6.06 yes I'm trying to install it
<Hoxzer_> I dont remembert codenames :D
<jeldert> Leafw: it can be done with cdrecord, don't know how...
<Leafw> so no iso burning for ubuntu, hum
<NoUse> jasonm yeah, liblame0 is in multiverse
<Nanaki_yamabushi> how do I get the full gnome desktop for dapper. I am drawing a blank
<Leafw> jeldert : I know how to use cdrecord
<Leafw> jeldert : thanks for the command name
<NoUse> jasonm have you run apt-get update?
<jasonm> nope
<jeldert> how do I print the last few lines of a log file in the console?
<ardchoille> jwickard: are logged into that box right now?
<Timor^> how do i add hz=1000 (adjusting the tic rate) in my kernel ?
<NoUse> jasonm  you need to run that after making changes to sources.list
<j0nas`> arg, having a lot of trouble with dapper install
<Hoxzer_> ....
<Hoxzer_> WHY
<jasonm> NoUse, so everytime i install i package i have to run apt-get update?
<j0nas`> all i get is a blank screen when i boot up the livecd
<MattSta> lampshade: so should i not use breezy badger
<j0nas`> i saw something about its cause possibly being ati hardware
<enyc> j0nas`: erm....
<jasonm> NoUse, how do i do this
<Hoxzer_> ,,, why?
<jwickard> ardchoille: yes
<enyc> j0nas`: try using the alternate install CD
<soundray> Hoxzer_: don't despair, and keep using my nickname ;)
<lampshade> MattSta: haha, that makes a big diff, earlier you just mentioned you had dapper.  I made some changes and reposted them to the site.  I would save that and then run the command     "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get install wine" both without quotes of course.  Let's see if that works.  You want to use whichever you have.  I think based on this file, unless you did major changes before, you actually had breezy not dapper
<j0nas`> enyc: is there a way to install over the network?
<enyc> j0nas`: of sorts...
<enyc> j0nas`: try using the alternate install CD
<ardchoille> jwickard: Do you realise what's gonna happen to /home/$USER if you are llowed to umount /home?
<NoUse> jasonm , if you want to get changes, you need to run apt-get update, that updates the local database of available packages, apt-get upgrade committs any upgrades that are available
<j0nas`> i cant burn cds
<soundray> Hoxzer_: the simplest thing may be to download and try the Alternative Install CD.
<j0nas`> at the moment
<enyc> j0nas`: try using the alternate install CD (which you can get over the network)
<j0nas`> i need to do it over the network if its possible
<enyc> j0nas`: how annoying
<enyc> j0nas`: erm not user
<enyc> j0nas`: erm not sure
<Timor^> i need to adjust the timer frequency without the graphical interface .. please help
<Hoxzer_> soundray: and .....? it would not install 6.06 to my COmp so whats the deal?
<enyc> j0nas`: order cds with shipit too ;-)
<j0nas`> already done...
<jwickard> ardchoille: I won't have any files / settings
<soundray> Hoxzer_: why would it not?
<j0nas`> desktop cds only though
<Nanaki_yamabushi> WHAAA I can't get my desktop to run
<j0nas`> i assumed they'd work on all platforms
<MattSta> i got the same message
<jasonm> NoUse, so this is done in the terminal right, not in synaptic
<j0nas`> guess not?
<ardchoille> jwickard: that is why the sys won't allow you to umount /home
<enyc> j0nas`: erm.. hrrm not always
<MattSta> lampshade: no change
<j0nas`> wtf is ati's problem anyway... their shit doesnt work with anything
<NoUse> jasonm well apt-get update is the same as the reload button in synaptic
<soundray> j0nas`: language
<j0nas`> right. sorry...
<Nanaki_yamabushi> anyone to help me to get the ubuntu desktop fully? please query me
<elsebasbe> im sorry if this is a stupid question, but im new to ubuntu (and linux). im now trying to install ubuntu, but when im running the cd and choosing "start or install ubuntu" i just get up (after some loading with bars and stuff) a text prompt. someone told me i should get to the desktop right away and install from there?
<metaj> is there some one that can help me configuring aMSN to work with the webcam
<metaj> it says it is behind a firewall
<jwickard> I'm trying to unmount home in order to setup an encrypted home partition a la: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto3
<pcdog> metaj, i cant, sorry
<Leafw> jeldert : I think the problem is that the ubuntu powerpc iso is 701.1 Mb and gnome keeps thinking that it doesn't fit in the disk
<Timor^> i need to adjust the timer frequency without the graphical interface .. please help
<pcdog> but i already seeking someone who helps me with my cpu problem
<jasonm> NoUse, oh ok. then what is the equivelent button for apt-get upgrade?
<NoUse> jasonm mark all upgrades and then apply
<elsebasbe> am i nbot supposed to come to a desktop when im running the ubuntu cd?
<lampshade> MattSta: ugh, saved the new changed sources list and such?  Are you getting the packages from the internet or are you trying to get them from the cd?  I would suggest commenting out the first line about the cd too if you aren't using it.  Then sudo apt-get update  then sudo apt-get install wine  and see if something happens.  :-/  Otherwise, I think I'm about out of help as I'm not super duper experienced with it.  Might want to ask 
<vincenz> Anyone know how to get direct rendering to work with ATI?
<NoUse> vincenz have you following the wiki page?
<ctothej> ubuntu wont autorecognize my external usb hard drives, how can i mount them?
<vincenz> NoUse: yes
<jwickard> ardchoille: there's no way to force it?
<vincenz> NoUse: and even installed the custom libGL.so.1.2. as mentioned in the forums
<NoUse> ctothej when you plug it in, run 'dmesg' and see what it outputs
<vincenz> NoUse: or I get all the failures that are a known bug
<n30n> what program do i use to brun iso's
<n30n> !iso
<finalbeta_> How do I change compiz settings after an install on ubuntu, the normal tools seem to have no effect, (gset-compiz,gconf-editor)
<NoUse> vincenz check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for clues
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<NoUse> n30n in ubuntu?
<MattSta> lampshade: sorry i forgot to save
<n30n> NoUse: YE
<lampshade> haha lol
<lampshade> that happens
<NoUse> n30n right click on teh iso, clck write to disc
<ctothej> NoUse: how do i narrow down the output?
<Hoxzer_> ,,,'
<jasonm> NoUse, i understand that. but it wont let me mark that package
<ardchoille> jwickard: I seriously don't think you can do that
<Hoxzer_> :D seeems like ...
<vincenz> NoUse: funky, it asays "(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering enabled
<n30n> NoUse: there is no option for that
<vincenz> NoUse: yet glxinfo says no
<Hoxzer_> ubuntu 6.06 install sucks
<NoUse> jasonm pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<jasonm> wastrel, "Depends: liblame0 (>=3.96.1-1) but it is not installable" how do i go around that?
<NoUse> n30n you using gnome or kde?
<n30n> NoUse: X
<Hoxzer_> like 5.1 works fine but they seem to have add so terrible old gparted to the 6.06 so I dont even know what to do :D
<n30n> NoUse: i could load up gnome
<NoUse> n30n X is an API, what desktop are you using?
<Leafw> !cdrecord
<ubotu> I know nothing about cdrecord
<jasonm> NoUse, can i PM you
<n30n> NoUse: xubuntu
<Leafw> !burn iso
<ubotu> I know nothing about burn iso
<jasonm> NoUse, im not sure what you ment in that last message
<NoUse> jasonm pastebin your sources.list file first
<n30n> NoUse: i didn't mean xserver
<NoUse> !tell jasonm about pastebin
<Peregrine_Sky> Hoxzer_, mepis installs well though
<n30n> jasonm: it's just !iso, i looked at it already
<ardchoille> jwickard: I just got some help from a Linux guru and he says it's impossible to umount /home when any user is logged in.
<Hoxzer_> Peregrine_Sky: mepis?
<NoUse> n30n oh, ok, one sec
<NoUse> vincenz look for lines starting wiht EE, thats an error message
<Peregrine_Sky> Hoxzer_, a distro based one ubuntu, with a dead easy install
<grodius> can anyone help me with installing the beta3 version of GAIM? IM on wiki, but I still can't get it working
<vincenz> ERROR: DDX driver fingerprint mismatch: got 0xC20D27F9, but expected 0x32C4A39B
<vincenz> libGL error: InitDriver failed
<billybennett> Does anyone know how I could run a command on startup? (example: my samba command)
<Warbo> vincenz: Sounds like a graphics driver problem (the libGL bit)
<NoUse> vincenz thats probably your problem, probably has to do with that libGL file you downloaded but I don't know how to fix it
<jasonm> n30n, so....? what do i do
<vincenz> NoUse: http://rafb.net/paste/results/nS1S9B99.html
<PJFC> I am showing my ineptness.  I have tried dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver and I get a message that says x-server is not loaded.  I just installed a new video
<PJFC> card and only get text-mode
<Warbo> billybennett: Add a script to /etc/init.d/ then use update-rc.d
<vincenz> NoUse, Warbo: With the original libGL driver from ubuntu I get a BUNCH of errors
<jasonm> NoUse, where do i find that file
<billybennett> Warbo, what kinda script?
<NoUse> jasonm /etc/apt/
<vincenz> http://rafb.net/paste/results/IdNM2e21.html
<Warbo> billybennett: Any script. Probably a BASH one though
<Hoxzer_> this is HELL
<Warbo> billybennett: Write a script which does what you want then put it in there
<MattSta> lampshade: now it says 404 not found
<Peregrine_Sky> Hoxzer_, ?
<billybennett> Warbo, okay I'll learn how to make a bash script, but what do you mean update-tc.d ?
<PJFC> how do I get x-server to work again?
<Warbo> billybennett: Do you want it to do something graphical? (like open a window?)
<Hoxzer_> Peregrine_Sky: WELL I have to install like ... 100 packages to get gparted 0.2.5 to COMPILE
<Hoxzer_> andd hell no..
<billybennett> nope its just a command to mount my samba share since I'm using a laptop and I frequently disconnect and move it
<Hoxzer_> hell
<billybennett> Warbo, ^^^
<NoUse> Hoxzer_ why do you need to compile gparted?
<killaz> can anyone help me connecting to my bluetooth dongle?
<killaz> I have read the wiki page but I have trouble...
<Hoxzer_> NoUse: Because ubuntu has version 0.1 which doesn't regonize my disk althought disk-manager does which sucks .. SO MUCH
<NoUse> Hoxzer_ just get the gparted livecd,
<Warbo> billybennett: "sudo update-rc.d start sambathingy 1 2 ." (or something like that, read the manual) will start the "sambathingy" script in runlevels 1 and 2 (recovery and regular)
<Hoxzer_> NoUse: ? why what would it HELP?
<NoUse> 30MB, done deal http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<killaz> hcitool dev gives me a list of my bluetooth device..
<Hoxzer_> NoUse: :D I cannot install it to disk if I can't get ubuntu install to regonize my disk
<NoUse> Hoxzer_ if you need gparted 2.5, that has it
<PJFC> Installed new video card, x-server won't start. Who can help?
<MattSta> lampshade: what now
<Hoxzer_> NoUse: Yeah, but I need it when I install Ubuntu 6.06 ...
<Hoxzer_> NoUse: it already has linux partition in it
<killaz> but sudo hidd --connect aa:bb:cc:dd:ee:ff gives me "Can't get device information: No route to host"
<Warbo> billybennett: By the way, a bash script starts with "#!/bin/bash" then on the next line just put what you would normally put in a terminal to run your commands
<Chri[s] > If it gives me the following error when i try to open synaptic, what can i do to fix it ? Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic
<Chri[s] > Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<NoUse> Hoxzer_ ah, I thought just gparted wasn't working, the enitre OS doesn't see your disk?
<billybennett> got it thanks Warbo I'll have to do some reading :P
<Hoxzer_> configure: error: *** uuid library (libuuid) not found <- and it is named by libuuid1 ... forever FOReVER this feels like I have been cursed
!alindeman:*! Hi all!  As you may know, the World Cup is going on this month.  If you're interested in discussion and/or tracking the matches (Japan-Brazil and Croatia-Australia starting now!), feel free to stop by ##world-cup-2006.  As always, please only join if you are interested to keep the noise-level down!  Thanks!
<Hoxzer_> NoUse: well ... OS DOES but 6.06 install uses Gparted ...
<Warbo> billybennett: Just remember to give your script execute permission (I fell for that one :))
<NoUse> Hoxzer_ you don't have to use gparted in the install
<Hoxzer_> :O
<MattSta> lampshade: where will it install to once it is installed
<killaz> noone?
<jasonm> NoUse, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16281 source.list
<NoUse> Hoxzer_ or just get the alternate cd
<lampshade> MattSta: ugh, we must be missing something.  Post your sources.list again now that it has been changed and such.  Let's see if there is anything else missing.  If that fails, I think I'm out of my league and will have to hand you over to someone else in the channel :-/
<raito> What is the main differences between ubuntu and debian, I dunno which distro to choose
<lampshade> MattSta: it will install and then you can just run the command which wine and it should tell you.  I don't think it has installed yet.
<NoUse> jasonm you haven't enabled multiverse, just copy the sources.list ubotu is about to send you
<NoUse> !tell jasonm about repos
<Hoxzer_> NoUse: .... alternate? EH :E
<lampshade> unless you've seen something that indicates it has
<Lynoure> raito: Debian pretty much aims to cover all free software, ubuntu mostly goes for the best of the breed.
<NoUse> Hoxzer_ its the text based install
<NoUse> Hoxzer_ might work better
<Warbo> raito: Debian is more of a general distro that you can build yourself out of whatever packages, whilst Ubuntu gives you a great desktop setup to begin with (which you can still change)
<raito> Lynoure, what do you think ubuntu has, that debian doesn't have?
<MattSta> lampshade: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16282
<Hoxzer_> NOUse: can't I boot txt-based install from normal disk?
<NoUse> Hoxzer_ no
<PJFC> any help for me with x-server?
<gnomefreak> raito: a new release every 6 months ;)
<Hoxzer_> NoUse:  ......... what happend 5.1 WAS much easier to install
<paladin_> hi
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: :)
<paladin_> how can I boot ubuntu live with a custom x11 screen resolution?
<Lynoure> raito: More funding? =) And more eye for the linux newbies and average desktop users. Debian is from geeks to geeks, pretty much
<NoUse> Hoxzer_ I had no problems wiht dapper
<killme> hey guys, is there a way to edit my windows boot.ini through ubuntu's live cd, because when i try it says that i don't have permission to edit it
<paladin_> 1024x768 on widescreen sucks ;)
<NoUse> Hoxzer_ the alternate CDis the same installer as 5.10, get that
<PJFC> Installed new video card, x-server won't start. Who can help?
<NoUse> killme no, you can't write to ntfs
<raito> So If I only used Linux for a week would I be completely lost with debian?
<paladin_> you can write to ntfs
<Warbo> killme: If it on an NTFS partition then it would be difficult (maybe impossible from live)
<paladin_> but it is not recommended ;)
<killme> oh no :(
<PJFC> Installed new video card, x-server won't start. Who can help?
<lampshade> MattSta: there is a typo
<gnomefreak> raito: are you completely lost in ubuntu?
<billybennett> Warbo, I've put my script in /etc/init.d/ and chmod it 777 what do I need to do about the runlevel or whatever?
<raito> no
<gnomefreak> raito: than no
<lampshade> MattSta: on line 37 the n got cut off of main
<raito> I'm thinking of switching, because it has so much more packages >_>
<lampshade> that's why it isn't finding it and saying error 404
<MattSta> would that make a difference?
<gnomefreak> raito: the commands are the same the desktops are about the same
<chopchop_> paladin_: how can you write to ntfs with live cd?
<killme> well, here's the problem guys, i did a netinstall of Ubuntu and now it shows that i have "0 active partitions"
<killme> what do i do?
<Warbo> billybennett: There is a certain syntax for update-rc.d so I will have a look
<gnomefreak> chopchop_: you cant
<pianoboy3333> Is there a guide for compiling the 2.6.17 kernel?
<Lynoure> raito: Not necessarily. Depends on what you'd want to do with it. But ubuntu also has a faster release cycle. That means newer stuff in stable version --> generally a good thing
<paladin_> chopchop_: with the live cd? I don't know
<PJFC> any help for me with x-server?
<paladin_> mount it with rw probably
<NoUse> !tell pianoboy3333 about kernelcompile
<raito> hmmm
<MattSta> lampshade: could that change the outcome
<NoUse> paladin_ that doens't work
<paladin_> mount -t ntfs -o remount,rw .. or sth like that
<ardchoille> raito: the packages in the stable version of debian are very old
<NoUse> paladin_ there is no safe NTFS write support in the default kernel
<Frem> What config file do I need to edit to stop modprobe from loading the madwifi kernel modules?
<raito> my computer didn't like breezy, I wasn't able to get internet, but with dapper I was completely fine
<paladin_> NoUse: oh, ok
<pianoboy3333> NoUse: as it says on that page: "This page does NOT describe how to build stock kernels from kernel.org. This is how to rebuild the actual Ubuntu kernel source."
<PJFC> Installed new video card, x-server won't start. Who can help?
<gnomefreak> paladin_: dont advise writing to ntfs please its not safe and there isnt any 3rd party program that works for most part on ubuntu
<gnomefreak> PJFC: what card?
<Lynoure> raito: My mother uses debian... but I do the updating and configuration for her remotely, when she needs that
<NoUse> pianoboy3333 look around the wiki, I think its there somehwere
<PJFC> nvidia 6200 AGP
<pianoboy3333> NoUse: I've looked, it's not there
<gnomefreak> PJFC: did you install the drivers?
<MattSta> lampshade: ok i used "sudo apt-get update
<MattSta> " now what
<raito> oh, and can you err cross distro package install? Like install debian packages on ubuntu and vice versa? I mean they are both .deb
<marcin__> witam
<Blaze^^> !apache2
<ubotu> I know nothing about apache2
<gnomefreak> raito: not safe
<Blaze^^> !apache
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Lynoure> raito: If you already have ubuntu, stick wit it until you know whether you like it or not, and which things you like/don't like
<marcin__> jest tu jakis polak???
<gnomefreak> raito: very fast way to mess up your system
<PJFC> gnomefreak: can't start linux only in text-mode
<gnomefreak> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<raito> oh
<NoUse> pianoboy3333 ok
<jrib> !pl
<gnomefreak> PJFC: dapper?
<PJFC> gnomefreak: yes
<MattSta> lampshade: now its working
<gnomefreak> PJFC: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<raito> but thing is Lynoure, I am getting a new computer tomorrow
<Warbo> billybennett: "sudo update-rc.d <scriptname> <start or stop> <the order it starts in, ie. a number> <runlevel to do this in> . <start or stop> <order> <runlevel> . etc. etc." make sure it ends with a dot
<ardchoille> raito: installing debian packages on Ubuntu will break your system. I found that out the hard way.
<gnomefreak> PJFC: when thats done let me know
<Lynoure> gnomefreak: well, maybe not, but universe is not very far from debian unstable, I think (unless I'm mistaken) and plenty of people use it daily
<zetor> hi all!
<PJFC> gnomefreak: thanks I'll try that now
<gnomefreak> Lynoure: debian binaries will screw up system
<raito> I installed a red hat linux package on ubuntu and screwed it up even more once XD
<Warbo> billybennett: Example: "sudo update-rc.d mysambathingy start 50 1 . start 50 2 . stop 20 6 ."
<Blaze^^> where is the apache2 file for setting the shared directory?
<Blaze^^> please help :)
<gnomefreak> Lynoure: debian and ubuntu use different package names/versions
<billybennett> Warbo, whats the number your talking about... start number
<gnomefreak> he left? hes not done with that command :(
<marcin__> m
<marcin__> witam
<billybennett> Warbo, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=199580&highlight=samba+mount+script
<Hoxzer_> 830 kB/s :) downloading alternate install if it doesn work I will crap YOUR pants ^^
<marcin__> jest tu jakis polak??
<gnomefreak> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<raito> so debians packages are older, but they have more of them, ubuntu has newer and faster releases
<gnomefreak> marcin__: join #uubntu-pl
<lampshade> MattSta: awesome, so did you sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get install wine  ?  Did it work out??
<marcin__> thx
<Lynoure> raito: debian stable packages as older, unstable or testing not. And unstable is often surprisingly stable
<gnomefreak> raito: not reall so much older
<dpt> Hello everyone
<MattSta> yup
<Blaze^^> where is the apache2 file for setting the shared directory?
<Warbo> billybennett: look in the folders /etc/rcX.d (where X-0,1,2.....) and see what I mean. If you need to run the script after something else (eg. only works when networking is on) then give it a higher number than the networking has, etc.
<dpt> anyone knows how to inrease my speed when burning cds?
<Warbo> X=0,1,2 sorry
<Lynoure> gnomefreak: Where/what do the universe packages come from? Are those specially made for ubuntu as well? By whom?
<weedar> Is there a way to install cmake version 2.4.2 as a deb-package?
<dpt> it's slow when compared to windows
<gnomefreak> !apache > Blaze^^
<raito> oh, but what desktop environments does debian come with?
<billybennett> Warbo, wow confusing.. lemme look
<MattSta> lampshade: it most certainly did
<NoUse> raito gnome, kde, xfce
<Warbo> raito: All of them
<gnomefreak> Lynoure: yes motu makes those
<dpt> i want to be as good and even better if possible, it's taking like 10 min to burn a 700 mb cd
<NoUse> raito and a few more
<elknof3> hi everybody, does someone have pcsx2 running??
<Lynoure> raito: pretty much all
<dpt> that's too much time for this pc
<raito> I never heard of anything except gnome kde and xfce >_<
<marcin__> klopot
<Warbo> billybennett: Usually giving it a high number like 80 will mean that anything it needs has already been started
<LjL> is it normal for vmware player to only work as root?
<marcin__> podajcie jeszcze raz strone na polski kanal sory za klopot
<gnomefreak> Lynoure: muto handles universe and multiverse
<gnomefreak> marcin__: #ubuntu-pl
<elknof3> !pcsx2
<ubotu> I know nothing about pcsx2
<Lynoure> gnomefreak: Sorry, I was born acronym blind... muto?
<lampshade> MattSta: awesome haha.  If it weren't for the errors in the sources.list it would have been like a 30 second job haha
<billybennett> Warbo, yeah I dont care when it does it just as long as it does it :P
<fishhead> i have a quick question, how can I make it so my windows partition is mounted automatically when I boot in ubuntu, instead of having to do it manually?
<gnomefreak> motu = master of the universe
<gnomefreak> s
<lampshade> MattSta: anyway, see ya around
<Warbo> raito: E16, (E17 is not in Debian) Fluxbox, WindowMaker.......
<gnomefreak> !motu
<ubotu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<MattSta> cya
<ardchoille> raito: http://xwinman.org/  <-- lots of DE's and WM's
<elknof3> hi everybody, does someone have pcsx2 running??
<SeanTater> !info pcsx2
<billybennett> Warbo, sudo update-rc.d mount-dell start 80 1 . start 80 2 . stop 80 6 .
<ubotu> Package pcsx2 does not exist in dapper
* gnomefreak loves e17 but i have missed gnome terribly
<SeanTater> elkbuntu: never heard of it
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: e17 is rather nice
<gnomefreak> easy to build just takes forever but turns out nice ;)
<Warbo> billybennett: Should be OK. Have a look at some of the init.d scripts to see how to add the start and stop functionality (I don't know how, so I don't bother with any stopping)
<raito> on another note, how do you start up VisualBoyAdvance? >_>
<marcin__> ale polski kanal nie dziala mi cos
<Lynoure> gnomefreak: I'd still be surprised if an average Debian package would break an average ubuntu system. I'd like to think Ubuntu is not quite that fragile.
<Warbo> Lynoure: It would happen the other way around too. Don't use Ubuntu package in Debian
<hikenboot> hello all---I am having trouble with one of my test machines picking up a dhcp address and tftping over its boot files...my question is does ubuntu or edubuntu enable a firewall by default?
<gnomefreak> Lynoure: the packages are different in what they depend on
<marcin__> jest tu jakis polak???Z???????????
<NoUse> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Jeriah> Having problems getting my printer to print duplex even though the settings are set for that.
<gnomefreak> marcin__: join #ubuntu-pl
<chopchop_> gnomefreak: he doesnt understand english
<SeanTater> gosh -- In the last ten minutes i could swear !pl has been pulled at least 5 times
<Lynoure> gnomefreak: Yes, I know, especially if one compares to sarge.
<gnomefreak> chopchop_: he has been given the !pl 5 times now
<grodius> can anyone help me with installing the beta3 version of GAIM? IM on wiki, but I still can't get it working
<gnomefreak> SeanTater: it has
<chopchop_> gnomefreak: whatever
<Jeriah> My printer prints normally but not duplex, and It's a HP 1320 NW
<Lynoure> gnomefreak: but usually that just results in stuff not installing. Unless one is  foolhardy enough to add slinky repo to their sources.list and hope for the best (I could see things breaking then)
<SeanTater> gnomefreak: so I saw, same person
<billybennett> Warbo, I'm looking through files in init.d and I'n not sure whatcha mean
<gnomefreak> Lynoure: i dont know how foolish people can be safer to not recommend it
<paryl> i've been trying setup a logitech v200 mouse... it's a wireless mouse with requires a usb tranceiver.  i can't seem to get ubuntu to recognize it at all though... it doesn't detect /anything/ usb-wise.  any ideas on how to fix this?
<_absolution_> hey all....is there some way to change metacity to GTK?
<elknof3> marcin__,  cp  /join #ubuntu-pl
<chopchop_> paryl: dapper should works
<SeanTater> elknof3: actually seen #ubuntu-pl, he's already there
<NoUse> _absolution_ metacity is a windwo manager, GTK is a GUI widget set
<paryl> chopchop: yes, dapper is installed, but it doesn't see the mouse
<gnomefreak> he got there right after i told him first time
<NoUse> _absolution_ what are you trying to do?
<_absolution_> I'm fiddling around with xfce
<chopchop_> paryl: you mean the mouse or the tranceiver
<PJFC> gnomeFreak: drivers installed alright, but still can't get x-server to work.
<ardchoille> !gnome-help
<ubotu> I know nothing about gnome-help
<gnomefreak> PJFC: because you left to fast tehre was more
<_absolution_> and trying to customize the themes
<gnomefreak> PJFC: are you in ubuntu?
<SeanTater> ardchoille: what's wrong?
<ardchoille> !##gnome
<ubotu> I know nothing about ##gnome
<PJFC> gnomeFreak: sorry, dual boot, I have to reboot into linux to try advice.
<paryl> chopchop: the tranceiver.  dapper doesn't seem to see anything there.  the live cd didn't recognize it, and it didn't get installed during the main install.  it's just not showing up
<_absolution_> oh wait....window manager tweaks
<gnomefreak> PJFC: grab pen and paper
<Blaze^^> can someone please tell me the exact file for apache2 for setting the sharing directory
<Blaze^^> please
<ardchoille> SeanTater: just tryiong to remember the factoid for my channel
<Warbo> billybennett: The "start" and "stop" mean that when running your script the command will be something like "/etc/init.d/mount-dell start" and "/etc/init.d/mount-dell stop" unless you tell it how to recognise the "starT" and "stop" parameters it will just go ahead and do whatever is in the script. I don't know how to script like that (hence I recommended checking out some of them which are already there) and I made a modem-star
<PJFC> gnomeFreak: no, in windowsxp
<marcin__> jaki jest polski kanal ??:D
<PJFC> gnomeFreak: got them
<SeanTater> ardchoille: ok
<ardchoille> !tell marcin__ about pl
<gnomefreak> PJFC: do you have an onboard videocard
<marcin__> dajcie polski kanal
<bon_> does anyone know how to reinstall the nvidia 8762 graphics drivers
<gnomefreak> brb
<marcin__> bo zapomnialem jak sie nazywa :D
<DaSkreech> Why would apt keep trying to update gstreamer0.8 when I'm in dapper?
<Blaze^^> can someone please tell me the exact file for apache2 for setting the sharing directory
<_absolution_> and I get an error message like this....These settings cannot work with your current window manager (Metacity)
<Earered> hikenboot: yes, iptables. That doesn't help you much I guess, so what is the problem with dhcp?
<SeanTater> ardchoille: unnecessary, that will be the 6th time we've given it to him
<ardchoille> ok, marcin__ is clearly just being a turd now
<PJFC> replaced it with the new agp nvidia. It is disabled completely
<Warbo> DaSkreech: Some things may use it (istanbul and thoggen do)
<chopchop_> paryl: my logitech coreless mouse works fine. i dont know 'bout that. i just plug in and then it runs like hell ^^
<_absolution_> any help??
<PJFC> gnomeFreak: replaced it with the new agp nvidia. It is disabled completely.
<tsdgeos> hi
<paryl> chopchop: what device path is there for your mouse?
<tsdgeos> anyone can help me with fglrx not beign loaded?
<Warbo> _absolution_: Should you be using Metacity in XFCE?
<gnomefreak> PJFC: did nvidia-glx install ok?
<hikenboot> Earered, well the problem is that the client says  NO BOOT FILE NAME RECIEVED
<Warbo> tsdgeos: What does "sudo modprobe fglrx" say?
<PJFC> gnomeFreak: yes it completed without error
<tsdgeos> module not found
<_absolution_> how do you disable metacity?
<tsdgeos> i have linux-restricted modules
<hikenboot> Earered, on another box i  run vmware based vms that pick up a boot file from the same dhcpd.conf server
<Blaze^^> hello, can someone please tell me the exact file for apache2 for setting the sharing directory
<killme> hey guys, could someone really help me with this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201860
<chopchop_> paryl: /dev/input/mice
<Warbo> tsdgeos: Then you need to install the kernel module. Follow the Wiki
<Warbo> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<ardchoille> _absolution_: if you do that, you won't have a window manager
<mikebot> hi, i just got a hauppauge card, and was wondering if anyone could suggest a good tv program for windows
<gnomefreak> PJFC: ok in terminal type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  when you finished writing that let me know
<Earered> hikenboot, it is the client which is under ubuntu or the server?
<_absolution_> so I shouldn't be using XFCE then?
<Warbo> _absolution_: Sorry I don't use XFCE
<gnomefreak> _absolution_: why not?
<ardchoille> _absolution_: you're in xfce now?
<gnomefreak> i use it
<Warbo> _absolution_: Ask the question again but put "in XFCE" at the end
<_absolution_> yes
<PJFC> gnomeFreak: i have tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver but it gives me an error "x-server not loaded"
<tsdgeos> Warbo: they are already installed, just that depmod -av does not see them
<chopchop_> paryl: my xorg : http://82.10.194.36:46951/test/xorg.conf
<ardchoille> _absolution_: ok, disregard me, I misunderstood you, sorry
<Warbo> _absolution_: never mind
<gnomefreak> PJFC: we havent gotten there yet
<PJFC> gnomeFreak: I'll try those and be right back
<gnomefreak> did you write down sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<billybennett> brb Warbo think I got it
<gnomefreak> PJFC: no write it down
<Warbo> tsdgeos: How did you install them (ubuntu packages, ati installer....?)
<tsdgeos> Warbo: ubuntu packages
<_absolution_> what's gtk?
<Warbo> tsdgeos: Hmmm. My ATI card is unsupported, but they still loaded OK :)
<DaSkreech> Warbo: how can I find out what those things are?
<_absolution_> I'm sorry....but I'm a complete noob
<hikenboot> Earered, the server serving tftp and dhcp is under ubuntu while the client is attempting pxe booting on a 3com nic...the other machine is also running ubuntu with vmware on top of it ..its vm's pick up an address and run the boot file a-ok...only difference is it is using a different mac address of course
<tsdgeos> Warbo: can you see if depmod -av | grep fgl returns you something? maybe depmod does not have to show them and i'm looking in the wrong direction
<grodius> Can someone give me a guide on how to compile something from source
<Warbo> DaSkreech: Try removing gstreamer0.8 and it will also tell you what it needs to remove (since they depend on it)
<killaz> guys I tried some things but I can not setup my bluetooth. Can you help me?
<mikebot> what program allows me to browse ext3 (and, i guess, ext2) partitions in windows?
<paryl> chopchop: mine looks exactly the same, but it doesn't work
<Warbo> tsdgeos: I am not using that driver now (it would conflict with radeon driver if I tried to load it) sorry
<DaSkreech> Warbo: Good call
<ardchoille> grodius: unpack the tarball, then go into the new directory and read the INSTALL and README files.
<elknof3> marcin_, Ruch (posuwa; porusza si; doprowadza) do jzyk polski (polski; blask) kana, to jest proste, po prostu (dopiero co) kopiowa (kopia) i ciasto gdzie wy piszecie na maszynie gada stronnikw: /cz #*ubuntu-pl*
<paryl> chopchop: rebooting into windows, the mouse works perfectly
<tsdgeos> ok
<elknof3> can someone help me whit pcsx2??
<DaSkreech> rhythumbox
<hotgoth_jessica> hi guys, i posted a simple message on the ubuntu forums, but nobody's helping me :( http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201860
<elknof3> with
<gnomefreak> PJFC: when that is finished than you want to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and when it asks you would you like to auto detect video hardware (first screen) choose no and make sure the card and the busid port are right than after you finish that whole thing you want sudo nvidia-glx-config enable   <<type that in terminal than restart X (reboot or ctrl+alt+backspace) than you should see the nvidia logo
<Warbo> DaSkreech: That's suprising. I'll check mine...
<Earered> hikenboot, No idea why it works in a setting and not the other. Sorry :S
<SeanTater> ubotu tell mikebot about ext3
<hikenboot> Earered, from the ethereal dumps it appears that the client isnt sending back an acceptance packet
<mikebot> SeanTater: thanks
<SeanTater> mikebot: yw
<PJFC> gnomeFreak: thanks. I'll let you know how it goes.
<gnomefreak> PJFC: also if you want to do this all in gui oh darn
<hikenboot> I flashed upgraded the firmware on the nic to see if it helped but it doesnt
<Dalios``> Hi. Where can I find more information on how the Ubuntu X server is configured so that remote apps can connect to it?
<chopchop_> paryl: sorry dude i have no idea 'bout that
<billybennett> Warbo, didnt work I did  sudo update-rc.d mount-dell defaults
<chopchop_> paryl: does dmesg say anything?
<hotgoth_jessica> does anyone how to fix this message on bootup: "0 active partition"
<vbgunz> how do I convert .ogg to .wav to play on a cd player?
<DaSkreech> Warbo: Yup that seems to be it
<Warbo> billybennett: Try giving it explicit runlevels (and remember the dot at the end)
<mikebot> SeanTater: do you know any good tv programs for windows? i was using beyondtv, but it gives me problems
<billybennett> Warbo, I went to the directorys rc2.d and I see the file or link in there
<SeanTater> mikebot: democracy player
<mikebot> SeanTater: thanks again
<Spec> why are we talking about tv programs for windows?
<SeanTater> mikebot: yw
<dogen> mikebot: pplive and ppstream have chinese channels, but they play english movies sometimes
<bgclub10> dfgd
<mikebot> dogen: oh, i mean like, i got a card to plug coax uinto my computer, to watch cable
<bgclub10> ,ll;
<Warbo> billybennett: Then see if "sudo /etc/init.d/mount-dell start" runs your script OK. If they are in the right dirs then they should load at boot
<dogen> oh ok
<SeanTater> mikebot: hum
<chopchop_> paryl: try this : unplug your mouse dmesg, plug your mouse then dmesg, compare those
<SeanTater> mikebot: that's totally diff
<soon> Hi folks ... I want to rip a short segment from a commercial DVD and use it in the Kino video editor ... how can I do this? Should I rip and convert it to DV first? If so - what tool is available to me?
<mikebot> oh
<chopchop_> paryl: i mean the receiver
<Warbo> DaSkreech: My rhythmbox must be using 0.10, but gnomebaker and (unsuprisingly) thoggen are still on 0.8
<NoUse> Spec democracy is cross-platform
<SeanTater> mikebot: democracy is a tv player for internet
<hotgoth_jessica> HAH
<mikebot> oh
<mikebot> do you know any for what i'm talking about?
<SeanTater> mikebot: I have no idea for a player for other forms
<mikebot> ok
<mikebot> thanks anyway
<SeanTater> mikebot: like s-vid in
<SeanTater> mikebot: sorry
<billybennett> Warbo, no it didnt work
<mikebot> s'ok
<SeanTater> mikebot: keep asking
<finalbeta_> Compiz config talks about super key. What key is the super key?
<dogen> finalbeta: super key is windows key
<elknof3> !info pcsx2
<ubotu> Package pcsx2 does not exist in dapper
<DaSkreech> I don't have either of those installed :-(
<Warbo> mikebot: I gat PCTV with my TV card. It worked quite well once it was set up (the video detection often complained, and there was no way to bypass the wizard)
<finalbeta_> dogen: thnx
<AskHL> finalbeta_, it CAN be the windows key. But the window key can be mapped to other things as well. Check the keyboard setup
<Earered> hikenboot, I guess that you have done an iptables --list to see if a rule would block those messages?
<SeanTater> Warbo: but he wants a winxp program for it
<Warbo> SeanTater: PCTV is for XP
* burntsigil wonders why people don't speak directly in this channel
<SeanTater> Warbo: okay -- sorry
<Como|Lappy> Hello!
<finalbeta_> AskHL: must be, cuz I tryed the windows key, didn't do much
<Warbo> SeanTater: But it was part of the TV card package though
<SeanTater> burntsigil: what do you mean?
<hikenboot> I didnt purposly enable iptables but i did try iptables -F; iptables -t nat -F; iptables -t mangle -F ....to flush it
<Warbo> billybennett: There is probably a problem in the script. Try putting "&& echo 1" "&& echo 2" and stuff between the various stages, then you can tell from the output which bit isn't working
<MarcN> vbgunz: have you tried k3b or serpentine to convert mp3 to wav for creating a CD?
<jeldert> any aMule users here?
<vbgunz> MarcN: no, I don't know what to try
<MarcN> vbgunz: try those ;-)
<billybennett> Warbo, its a simple command line  sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=administrator,password= //dell/f ~/windows
<vbgunz> MarcN: thank, will try them now :)
<Warbo> jeldert: I find that it comes up with hardly any results these days, so I use MLDonkey (which doesn't agree with my router's port forwarding)
<aridese> hi guys, I cannot add files larger than 4gb to a DVD with k3b -- what is the problem?
<Warbo> billybennett: Well I know you don't need the sudo, all bootup scripts are run as root :)
<NoUse> aridese what error do you get?
<jeldert> Warbo: that's not the problem, it is that I'm seeing a black bar in the Notification Area next to the aMule icon
<vbgunz> MarcN: I have serpentine. are you sure it can convert .ogg to .wav? if so, how, I don't see any options for it :(
<Como|Lappy> How many of you run ubunto on a laptop?
<gnomefreak> PJFC: did it work?
<aridese> NoUse, it tells me it is not possible to add >4gb files when i drag and drop
<aridese> NoUse, I assume it's a UDF/ISO issue?
<MarcN> Como|Lappy: I do
<Warbo> jeldert: Sorry, I haven't run it for a while so I don't know what that would mean (did it even use the notification area last time I used it full time?)
<Como|Lappy> How well does it do out of the box for things like power management, temperture monitoring, and wireless?
<jeldert> just wanted someone to comfirm it
<Spec> i have this user...and when he runs any program, ('ps aux', in example), it shows his user's numbers, instead of his username in 'ps', anyone have a clue how to fix this?
<PJFC> gnomefreak: no luck, got errors.
<Como|Lappy> i can recompile the kernel if needed, im just not interested in dealing with wireless issues
<Warbo> jeldert: Is this as in a) a type of notification (black bar=no connection or something) or b) an error?
<NoUse> aridese looks like isi9660 doesn't support files that large
<PJFC> gnomefreak: the drivers are installed I verified that.
<aridese> NoUse, is there a way to use a different filesystem, e.g, UDF?
<gnomefreak> PJFC: ok run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choose the vesa driver that should give you a gui automaticlly than come back
<NoUse> aridese I don't know
<MarcN> vbgunz: I'm burning a CD with 'ubuntu Sax' from the ~/Examples directory.
<aridese> NoUse, I see, thanks
<elknof3> can someone help me with pcsx2 in dapper??
<Jimmey__> !restrictredFormats
<ubotu> I know nothing about restrictredformats
<burntsigil> Nobody actually talks in here that I've noticed.  People just occasionally emote
<gnomefreak> PJFC: vesa drivers should give pretty much anyone gui
<Jimmey__> !restrictedFormats
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<goudkov> is there a way to use the date command to display a date 10 days ago?
<gnomefreak> PJFC: i know they work on nvidia cards
<aridese> goudkov, you pirate, you
<onkarshinde> !shipit
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org
<Warbo> burntsigil: This is for support. Chatter is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<vbgunz> MarcN: does it automatically convert .ogg to .wav? I am looking for serpentine help but it seems scarce :(
<PJFC> gnomefreak: i tried that command and it won't do anything. it gives anerror "x-server notloaded.  Could I edit xorg.conf from windows
<MarcN> vbgunz: burn worked, shows up as a single track audio dis
<goudkov> aridese: what?
<billybennett> Warbo, brb gonna restart and see if it works
<aridese> goudkov, trying to bypass copy protection?
<goudkov> aridese: lol. trying to archive logs
<MarcN> vbgunz: all automatically.  just drag/add an .ogg file and click on burn.
<gnomefreak> PJFC: im pretty sure you can but you would have to ask someone else on mounting linux from windows to help with that
<aridese> goudkov, sure, whatever you say
<vbgunz> MarcN: ok, I will try it. I just saw now options to convert from ogg to wav or anything. I'll try it out now!
<gnomefreak> <hint> DBO knows all ;)
<goudkov> aridese: i doubt you even understood the question. so whatever yourself
<DBO> gnomefreak, i do?
<paryl> chopchop: yeah, nothing at all happens
<PJFC> I can already read the file import from the drive and export back to it.  Paragon Partition Manager
<gnomefreak> lol i hope so cause im clueless when it comes to winxp
<paryl> chopchop: dmesg shows nothing
<PJFC> gnomefreak: I can already read the file import from the drive and export back to it.  Paragon Partition Manager
<chopchop_> paryl: i get something like this 'input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver]  on usb-0000:00:1d.2-1.1
<gnomefreak> PJFC: can you edit it?
<aridese> goudkov, tim@kyoto:~$ date
<aridese>   22 15:44:26 EDT 2006
<aridese>  -- parse the date with grep, do a -10, if negative, then plus 31
<aridese> depending on month
<MarcN> Como|Lappy:  dapper on laptop, depends on the hardware.  mine is pretty good.
<goudkov> aridese: no shit. i was checking if there is an offset option as with the date commands of over nix variants
<Como|Lappy> well, i guess ill give it a shot
<goudkov> aridese: but i guess not
<aridese> goudkov, you're smarter than you seemed at first sight
<Como|Lappy> its fairly new hardware
<PJFC> gnomefreak: I can bring it into windows and edit it and then port it back.  I must use a text editor that uses unix EOL format
<] grimm[> Does anyone know if I can view Japanese files and folders on an external reiser drive that is encoded in euc-jp in my utf-8 ubuntu environment?  (without changing my locale in ubuntu)
<gnomefreak> PJFC: im not sure what one does
<paryl> chopchop: yeah, grepping dmesg shows nothing at all with HID
<paryl> :\
<jeldert> Warbo: filled a bug, with a picture of the problem: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/amule/+bug/50716
<gnomefreak> bbs store awaits
<chopchop_> paryl: think you should try on another machine (linux one)
<billybennett> Warbo, no luck
<PJFC> gnomefreak: Thank you for your efforts. I'll try DBO
* DBO looks around nervously
<PJFC> DBO; I am having trouble with x-server, can you help?
<DBO> PJFC, whats going west?
<Como|Lappy> gah, the ubuntu server is slow
<PJFC> DBO: installed new video (nvidia 6200), x-server won't start. No GUI only text
<mog_> hey i have a question about installing ubuntu, i386 ver., desktop mode.
<DBO> PJFC, ok, have you already given xserver-xorg a reconfigure?
<Patrick|Mit> sorry guys
<mog_> on one of my computers, it freezes when it gets past the formatting at 15%, when "installing system" just begins.
<paryl> chopchop: unfortunately i don't have another on at the moment :\
<Patrick|Mit> i really need help with wifi
<PJFC> DBO: gnomefreak helped me to install drivers. x-server still not working.
<mog_> it says "cannot create file system"; its the automatic partitioning with ext3 and a swap
<Patrick|Mit> why does ubuntu crash the system if i enter ifconfig rausb0 up?
<PJFC> DBO: won't reconfigure get error saying 'x-server not loaded'
<mog_> on this other comp im using its installing fine right now, so its not the cd's issue
<DBO> PJFC, do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" you SHOULD have the option to select the nvidia drivers
<PJFC> DBO: won't reconfigure get error saying 'x-server not loaded'
<chopchop_> paryl: :/ so bring a live cd with you when u go to work or study, there have to be some other machines for u right?
<DBO> PJFC, sudo apt-get --reinstall install xserver-xorg
<PJFC> DBO: i'll try that and let you, by for now
<Patrick|Mit> hmmm... again no one there
<Patrick|Mit> :(
<mog_> is there some way to bypass the file system setup when i install, and instead do it beforehand, in the liveCD mode?
<Irish_guy> hey guys what should i do if i wanna gewt online with 56k when i have no parralel port on my laptop?
<linux1> while setting write support for ntfs drives i forgot to remeber the gid group code given(sudo addgroup ntfs) how do i found out the code please
<Earered> hikenboot, in last ressort, try a more ancient or recent kernel (some people had problem with some network card with 2.6.15) sorry to not be of much help
<MarcN> Como|Lappy: what type of laptop do you have? My hp/compaq nc6000 is nicely detected.  wireless, bluetooth, video, etc.  no lm-sensors though.
<Patrick|Mit> huhu *bug* how to get wlan working with wpa2 and usb stick using ralink chipset
<Patrick|Mit> without crashing the computer
<LPent> Hi, can anybody help me with this: I have an asus a6vm and in volume control I can see HDA-Intel (Alsa) and Realtek ALC880 (OSS). The first seems to work, the second gives me a high pitched noise. However, I don't have any sound from my headphones (I do from the speakers).
<LKRaider> linux1: execute cat /etc/group|grep ntfs
<linux1> thanks :)
<hikenboot> Eared, on the contrary you are a great help
<hikenboot> I am running bleeding edge ubuntu 6.06...I think if i remember right
<LKRaider> linux1: no prob :)
<Irish_guy> lpent : i have that problem with my laptop to
<hikenboot> 2.6.15-23-386
<LPent> Irish_guy: any luck yet finding a solution?
<Como|Lappy> so this dapper iso, does it double as a livecd?
<bon_> i fixed it
<Zambezi> How can I list a channels on Freenode? /list doesn't work.
<Irish_guy> ehhh no unfortunatly....but you said yours in an intel chipset to?
<bimberi> Como|Lappy: if it has 'desktop' in it then yes
<billybennett> Warbo, I'm going crazy!!! lol
<bimberi> !channels
<ubotu> I know nothing about channels
<killaz> heh guys I have a sitecom bluetooth dongle how can I make it work.....
<LjL> Como|Lappy: it's more like a live cd that doubles as an install cd, but yes ;)
<bimberi> Zambezi: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist
<Zambezi> bimberi, Thanks.
<bimberi> Zambezi: np :)
<Earered> hikenboot, if you can read french that seems to be the problematic kernel : http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=331839, try a more ancient (or an i686 or k7 one perhaps)
<Irish_guy> anyone have a soloution ti get a laptop online with 56k when i have no serial port?
<r3nd3r0> use a converter ?
<psyke83> hi, when I change my theme to Clearlooks, the window decoration stays orange (it should be blue), can someone help?
<bimberi> Irish_guy: usb docking station?
<Irish_guy> but will the converter definatley work?
<Irish_guy> i have usb
<r3nd3r0> do u have a parallel port ?
<Irish_guy> no, i said that
<r3nd3r0> u said u have no serial port
<avalost> _finally_ got e107 compiled/installed
* avalost wipes sweat from brow
<avalost> err
<avalost> e17
<Irish_guy> i need a hardware modem that will work with either firewire (if it exists) or usb
<bimberi> Irish_guy: i've seen usb docking stations for sale (with serial/parallel ports etc).  Not used one though.  Just a suggestion
<Irish_guy> in ubuntu
<Irish_guy> kk, but will it work?
<Irish_guy> would you say?
<aridese> why won't k3b let me add files larger than 4gb?
<duster> Can anybody help with Anjuta IDE problems?
<MattS423> hey, i'm having problems setting up my sound
<MattS423> actually, i don't think ALSA is on here at all
<MattS423> is that normal?
<Irish_guy> anyone!
<MattS423> hello
<heatxsink> hello all, my thinkpad T43p PCMCIA port isn't functioning do you think it's the dirver?
<MattS423> possibably
<aridese> why won't k3b let me add files larger than 4gb onto a DVD?
<ajith54> how to reload /etc/hosts
<ajith54> in windows we use nbtstat -R
<MattS423> but i know about as much as the enxt guy
<Pjott> Damn...
<Pjott> I can't make my keyboard Norwegian
<linux1> can someone help me ive set up ntfs write support but i can only access the drive from /media/hdb1 any ideas why was working using read only support
<Pjott> I get this huge error when trying
<ajith54> how to reload /etc/hosts
<MattS423> anybody know about sound?
<FearMoth> I'm trying to install vmware workstation on kubuntu dapper, and I need to compile a vmmon module, but the vmware installer says "the path /usr/src/linux/include is a kernel header file directory, but it does not contain the file linux/version.h as expected" ... do I need to rebuild my kernel, or is there a way around it?
<duster> sorry, no, my sound is giving trouble too
<r3nd3r0> yeah its somethhin u hear
<Pjott> Can someone please help me? :s
<Pjott> I have explained, but if you need it one more time, let me know :)
<r3nd3r0> Pjott,  whats the error
<DaveyJ> quick question.. whats a good script for xchat2/xmms for "now playing" -- i was searching the xchat2 page and most of the links are broken
<Pjott> r3nd3r0: May I send you a txt file?
<Pjott> I have copied/pasted it there
<Pjott> NO viruses, heh
<gregasche> I dual boot between Ubuntu and Windows, I want to reformat windows but I'm afraid when I do so, Windows will write on the MBR over my GRUB settings. What do I need to do to make sure GRUB works again once I reformat?
<r3nd3r0> past first 3  lines here
<jrib> ubotu: tell gregasche about grub
<alex__> can somebody help me
<jrib> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<alex__> how to mount a secondary ext3 hdd
<alex__> ubuntu gnome
<jrib> alex__: do you want to mount temporarily or have it mounted automatically on boot?
<r3nd3r0> alex__, use the mount command
<tomlikestorock> I have an amd turion 64 acer laptop, and I just got my ati drivers working on the 386 kernel. Is there any reason why I would want to switch to the 686 kerneL?
<MattS423> hey, when i type "alsaconf" at the terminal, is it supposed to reconginze the command?
<alex__> i want use it to save files
<tomasz> hi - I wont to install a deb package - igoring one of dependencies - and not to have it listed as broken later - is there a way to make it ?
<Warbo> MattS423: I think that's obsolete now
<MattS423> ahh
<MattS423> then how do i configure my sound?
<jrib> ubotu: tell alex__ about fstab
<alex__> i am not so good in engish
<jrib> alex__: what language do you prefer?
<alex__> german
<jrib> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Warbo> MattS423: I have asked myself that question many times :)
<ELITE_N00B> a question guys, about computers in general.....can i use two RAM cards in the one computer which are different sizes, one 128MB and one 256MB?
<MattS423> haha
<r3nd3r0> ubotu, cool :)
<ubotu> I know nothing about cool :)
<tomlikestorock> elite: yes
<MattS423> yeah, i've got no sound going on
<ELITE_N00B> and it will work no problems?
<SeanTater> ubotu tell r3nd3r0 about bot
<fredsa> matts423, join the club
<tomlikestorock> elite: I /think/ they have to be the same "speed" but I'm not sure. Otherwise, yes, it should just work
<MattS423> the thing is, i have a soundblaster card
<MattS423> so it should work, right?
<fredsa> although my card  works because I hear a drum roll before logging in
<MattS423> at least, in theory
<tomlikestorock> I have an amd turion 64 acer laptop, and I just got my ati drivers working on the 386 kernel. Is there any reason why I would want to switch to the 686 kernel?
<MarcN> ELITE_N00B: depends on the motherboard, but usually it will for home pc.  Give it a try.  if it passes the BIOS, be happy.
<fredsa> matts423, if it's listed in the alsa-project.org website then it should work
<SpeedyIndy> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<fredsa> matt423, I'm pretty sure a soundblaster would be supported
<tomlikestorock> !686
<ubotu> I know nothing about 686
<Nitro> !nvidia64
<ubotu> I know nothing about nvidia64
<MattS423> yeah
<Nitro> !i686
<ubotu> I know nothing about i686
<SeanTater> tomlikestorock: it's a faster compiling moe that only works on newer computers
<Warbo> MattS423: If it is ISA then you will need to load the modules by hand (they have  a problem autodetecting and they are not all loaded to fix this, since that may break the system)
<tomlikestorock> Sean: it's a band new laptop
<SeanTater> tomlikestorock: then install linux-686
<tomlikestorock> Sean: is that all it provides me with? Are there no other benefits?
<SeanTater> tomlikestorock: nope, just faster, for some, nearly twice as fast
<MattS423> i don;t think its ISA but i'm not sure
<xophEr> mm, any ideas how I can convert ogg to mp3?
<heatxsink> hello all I have an ibm thinkpad T43p and the PCMCIA slot doesn't work, any ideas other than  it may be broken?discrepancies
<r3nd3r> where can i download binary packages for an adsl dialer ?
<r3nd3r> other than pppoeconfig
<Warbo> xophEr: "sudo apt-get install soundconverter" ?
<MattS423> hum
<MattS423> the bus type is listed as "pnp"
<xophEr> Warbo, thank you
<Warbo> r3nd3r: For what modem? (they are all different)
<r3nd3r> Warbo, adsl+ 2
<Warbo> xophEr: There is MP3 support in that, but it doesn;t work for me (the button is ghosted out)
<r3nd3r> Warbo, beetle 220bx
<calmdown> weird
<calmdown> hm
<bipolar> is there a way to have a daemon started by an initscript be automaticly restarted, like respawn in inittab?
<calmdown> change all repositories to se or us.archive ?
<xophEr> Warbo, you probably dont have the right gstreamer plugins installed..
<Warbo> r3nd3r: Hmmm. Never heard of that sorry. The known supported modems are on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UsbAdslModem
<tomlikestorock> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<xophEr> argh, it depends on gstreamer0.8, dont wanna install an obsolete gstreamer just for that 
<Warbo> xophEr: Ah, that may be why I have no MP3 support (I only have packages installed to satisfy gnomebaker and thoggen)
<r3nd3r> btw its not a usb modem
<ajith54> How to enable outward DNS request in iptables :(
<Warbo> r3nd3r: Oh, it's a router? (ethernet)
<r3nd3r> Warbo, yeah
<mohkohn> hello I just installed google earth on dapper xubuntu
<Warbo> r3nd3r: Oh, I use the System>Administration>Networking for that (whatever command that executes)
<ELITE_N00B> where can i find if certain hardware is supported by linux or not?
<r3nd3r> Warbo, tried that with no luck
<r3nd3r> Warbo, what do u do after u configure eth0
<mohkohn> It went well except that where google earth should be there is the blackness of space
<r3nd3r> i need to dial
<r3nd3r> with user and pass
<mohkohn> Is there a fix for this?
<r3nd3r> it says something like pppoe.o module loaded
<jrib> ubotu: tell ELITE_N00B about hardware
<Warbo> mohkohn: Do you have no 3D drivers or something?
<r3nd3r> but i cant ping google
<tomlikestorock> !tell ELITE_N00B about hardware
<MarcN> mohkohn: do you have your proxies set (if you need them)
<calmdown> try pinging the ip?
<r3nd3r> my isp uses dhcp
<r3nd3r> dns is also auto configured
<r3nd3r> works fine on windows
<he-man> I'm trying to install ubuntu 6.06 and I can't because just before the gdm screen it stays with black background and with the cursor theme waiting. I upgraded to patch 25 of 2.6.15 of the kernel and installed nvidia drivers and didn't work. Can anyone help, please?
<mohkohn> I doubt I have the 3d drivers
<mohkohn> this is my rather sad graphics card
<mohkohn> 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [VGA] )
<fredsa> he-man, can you get a terminal with ctrl-alt-f1, and did the livecd work?
<duster> Can anybody help with Ajuta IDE editor
<_absolution_> how do I remove the KDE desktop enviroment?
<billybennett> Warbo I cant figure it out rofl
<fredsa> _absolution_: sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop(?)
<alex__> what is the code? i want to mount a ext3 like a second parition 4 files that can use all users
<alex__> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<alex__> #
<alex__> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<alex__> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<alex__> /dev/hda1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<alex__> /dev/hda5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<billybennett> Warbo, if I run the script from init.d it works perfectly
<alex__> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<alex__> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<Lobster> gn8
<aLPHa_LeaK>  n8
<alex__> i was a windows user
<mohkohn> Is thre something I can install to get 3d to work on this?
<_absolution_> will I lose any programs....??....
<alex__> i dont know what to do
<fredsa> _absolution_: I'm not sure. When I uninstalled the xfce desktop, most of the programs stayed
<Frederick> folks how do I enable colours in konsole?
<jrib> alex__: please don't paste here.  Use a pastebin instead.  What is the device name of the ext3 partition you want to mount?
<parsix_> hi  guys
<parsix_> anyone here on intel 915?
<_absolution_> ok
<parsix_> !intel
<ubotu> I know nothing about intel
<jrib> alex__: like /dev/something, do you know what it is?
<alex__> hdb1
<_absolution_> why isn't my mouse working on the E desktop?...
<_absolution_> actually it's just the left button
<alex__> /dev/hdb1
<jrib> alex__: ok, do this command: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<parsix_> anyone here on sonoma platform?
<Hoxzer_> Btw does kernel in default ubuntu support NTFS now days?
<jrib> alex__: then add this line to the bottom: /dev/hdb1       /media/hdb1           ext3    defaults        0       2
<jrib> alex__: and then save it, and run this command: sudo mkdir /media/hdb1 && sudo mount -a
<alex__> have i to enable the hdd in the disk manager
<jrib> alex__: no
<SpeedyIndy> how can i share files on NTFS drives over a network?
<alex__> what is that dir #2lost+found"
<alex__> "lost+found"
<alex__> ?
<iorek> hi! where can i download the right linux-source dapper package when uname -r returns 2.6.15-23-386?
<mohkohn> Can I install open gl or would ubuntu have detected it during install?
<pom> hello, my laptop uses laptop-mode, I set LM_BATT_HD_IDLE_TIMEOUT_SECONDS=600 but the hd keeps spinning down at 5 secs, any solutions?
<daxxar> alex__, it contains data that fsck has unlinked from the filesystem. (or is it data that fsck has found that was unlinked from the filesystem but shouldn't be, or corrupted inodes?)
<jrib> alex__: http://www.linux.com/guides/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/lostfound.shtml
<daxxar> (or read that)
<alex__> thanks#
<Frederick> folks how do I enable colours in konsole?
<Pelo> hey guys,  if I want to install  OO 2.02 in french do I need to uninsall  OO 2.1 that came iwth ubuntu first ?
<Nitro_Boy> howdy
<Dalios``> Hi. Where can I find more information on how the Ubuntu X server is configured so that remote apps can connect to it?
<Pelo> Dalios``  the www.ubuntu.com/wiki ?
<Huh1> Hey. What other music players are there for ubuntu apart from rhythmbox? i'm not too fond of the shuffle function of it...
<ddrj> hey guys, 1) what's the benefit of having a swap partition 2) how big does it have to be?
<jrib> !players
<ubotu> Audio/MP3 Players: amaroK, Audacious, Banshee, Beep-media-player, JuK, quodlibet, Rhythmbox, XMMS ; Video players: Totem, Xine, Mplayer, VLC - also see !codecs
<Pelo> Huh1  I use listen
<Nitro_Boy> lol
<Dalios``> Pelo: unfortunately I am unable to find anything in the Wiki
<Nitro_Boy> Probably a n00b question
<MarcN> Dalios``: usually all you need to do is:   ssh -qN -f -XC you@other.host.com some-x-app
<he-man> fredsa: I haven't tried
<Nitro_Boy> but im still having trouble with the make function
<Pelo> hey guys,  if I want to install  OO 2.02 in french do I need to uninsall  OO 2.1 that came iwth ubuntu first ?
<jrib> Nitro_Boy: what kind of trouble?
<Nitro_Boy> It says no target- and I installed build-essentials
<he-man> fredsa: I installed it from the live cd and later I tried the alternate cd and with both happened the same thing
<Huh1> ok, so which audioplayer of those mentioned is closest to the functions of winamp? if possible I'd like hotkey support
<jrib> Nitro_Boy: what are you trying to compile?
<Pelo> Nitro_Boy  you need to navigate your way to the right folder first
<mohkohn> how do you install opengl on dapper?
<Nitro_Boy> Gaim 2 beta 3
<Frederick> also do I need to alias ls to ls --colour?
<Nitro_Boy> yea, i'm in the right folder- the configure function works just fine.
<Dalios``> MarcN: Basically, the remote APP is trying to connect to my local X Server on a specific port. I do not have control over the remote APP, but I need my X server to be listening on a specific port for such requests
<jrib> ubotu: tell Nitro_Boy about gaim2
<he-man> I'm trying to install ubuntu 6.06 and I can't because just before the gdm screen it stays with black background and with the cursor theme waiting. I upgraded to patch 25 of 2.6.15 of the kernel and installed nvidia drivers and didn't work. Can anyone help, please?
<Pelo> Huh1  none, use synaptic and search for listne, I think you'll like ti
<fredsa> he-man: the only thing I can think to suggest is to login to a shell and type `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg`
<jrib> Nitro_Boy: there are some packages available for you at the link ubotu sent you
<mog_> does ubuntu not have cvs, svn, or gmake?
<LPent> HELP, I just tried to install the alsa-driver1.0.9 because of a soundproblem, but now I can't login the GUI, I get this error: libasound.so.2 cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory.  How can I solve this?
<lufis> Hi. I opened Menu Editor in Xubuntu and it was empty. I closed it and now my menus are empty as well. Any ideas?
<jrib> Huh1: probably beep or xmms, but the others are nice... hotkey setup might not be so straight forward for them though (at least not in my experience)
<jrib> mog_: they are all available in the repositories.  gmake is just make
<Pelo> mohkohn  http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<Como|Lappy> ok, no one seemed to be available earlyer.. .im burning ubuntu right now, is it a live disk?
<Nitro_Boy> jrib oh nice thanks
<Huh1> pelo: i'll give it a try.
<jrib> mog_: cvs, subversion, build-essential are the packages you probably want
<Frederick> should I set alias ls="ls  --color=auto" in bashrc?
<he-man> fredsa: the nvidia logo is shown and the cursor theme is that of xserver, do you think this is an xserver problem?
<Pelo> Huh1  I'm a winamp user to and theonly one I like in ubu is listen
<Pelo> not quite the same but easy enough
<mog_> jrib: ok thanks
<MarcN> Dalios``: that is kinda strange setup.  by default X doesn't listen for random incoming connections.  See the /etc/X11 configuration files for changing that.  Consider using ssh tunnels to add security & port redirection.
<Frederick> hey folks any idea for me?
<jrib> Como|Lappy: the "regular" disk (not alternate) is both a live cd and install cd
<Krhis> This is odd.... I'm working on a 444KB mysqldump and both gedit and bluefish lockup on it.
<Nitro_Boy> another stupid question (i'm good at them) but what are GTK engines for?
<Jessehk> If I've downloaded some source code and 'configure'd and 'make'd, but not 'make install',  nothing is installed on the system. Right?
<mnk> i am trying to install ntfs for linux by paragon and i'm getting this error:Can't find compiled modules for kernel 2.6.15.7-ubuntu1 - Can't find compiled modules for kernel. Please, compile your kernel and run this program again. anyone know what the problem is and how to solve it please?
<Rebecca354> I'm trying to install ndiswrapper I need to make a  link to the kernel source from
<Rebecca354> the modules directory. How would I go about doing that : )
<MarcN> Krhis: use emacs my child
<Como|Lappy> ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso
<Dalios``> MarcN: yeah.. I know its strange heh. I will try your suggestion out. Thanks.
<Como|Lappy> so this should run live?
<Pelo> Nitro_Boy  graphics
<fredsa> he-man, have you checked the logfile in /var/log?
<Krhis> emacs? Err.... ok then.
<void^> Jessehk: correct
<Como|Lappy> im fairly sure its not alt
<jrib> Frederick: yeah that alias should work
<finalbeta_> Is there a fix for video playback under xgl? It's verry slow.
<pom> hello, my laptop uses laptop-mode, I set LM_BATT_HD_IDLE_TIMEOUT_SECONDS=600 but the hd keeps spinning down at 5 secs, any solutions?
<Frederick> jrib, no change
<Huh1> pelo: that's nice. thanks for the help. but I can't find any "listen" in synaptic
<Jessehk> void^,  Thanks. Good way to test out the development Ruby version.
<Spy> hey guys
<jrib> Como|Lappy: yes, that should
<MarcN> Krhis: emacs is the best editor ever.  And can edit large files.
<jrib> Frederick: source ~/.bashrc
<Como|Lappy> allright, its done burning
<Frederick> bash: /home/imanewbie/.bashrc: No such file or directory
<mohkohn> Pelo. I know apt-get and apt-cache search. Using xubuntu
<Pelo> Huh1  you might have to enable the extra repositories
<void^> pom: stop/start the service
<Huh1> i did.
<Como|Lappy> if it works well all should be happy :)
<Krhis> MarcN, VIM has my vote for both of those requirments. :P
<mnk> i am trying to install ntfs for linux by paragon and i'm getting this error:Can't find compiled modules for kernel 2.6.15.7-ubuntu1 - Can't find compiled modules for kernel. Please, compile your kernel and run this program again. anyone know what the problem is and how to solve it please?
<mog_> jrib: you mean to get these through synaptic right?
<timboteam> Hello whoever can help me, I have a question. Yesterday I had installed Network manager and had internet working fine, but today once I turned on my computer I do not have a network manager, and it won't open. I don't understand what changed and how to solve it.
<jrib> Krhis: emacs or vim should both work well, choose your poison :)
<Frederick> I dont have bashrc
<mohkohn> What is the package called that installs open gl?
<jrib> mog_: yeah
<pom> void^: done that, no solution
<Huh1> Pelo:  sorry i can't find it.
<Nitro_Boy> jrib: what file do i want to get?
<Krhis> MarcN, I don't think filesize is an issue. I have 3gb of RAM and half a terrabyte of HDD space.
<Frederick> how do I fix it?
<Pelo> Huh1  ... how about automatix ?
<mohkohn> Or should it have detected my card during install and set up open gl?
<mnk> pls someone help :(
<Rebecca354> how do I make a link to the kernel source from the modules directory?
<mog_> jrib: there's not "cvs", but a bunch of packages with cvs in the name; do you mean "cvs-buildpackage"?
<Rebecca354> I'm installing ndiswrapper
<Huh1> btw I installed athcool which will regulate my athlon xp, so it will become slower when used less etc... however I need to enter sudo athcool on everytime I boot up. is there some "boot.ini" stuff where I can put it to?
<void^> pom: check with `laptop_mode status` if battery state etc are correct
<GTX> I'm running one of my Ubuntu servers as a firewall for my core network, at the moment I have been using some simple iptables rules. Is there any other programs which could detect a ddos? or a spam of ips and automaticlay block it.
<jrib> !info cvs
<ubotu> cvs: Concurrent Versions System. In repository main, is optional. Version 1:1.12.9-17 (dapper), package size 1407 kB, installed size 3140 kB
<timboteam> Can anyone help me with my problem?
<mnk> can anyone help me with my problem?
<Rebecca354> can anyone help me?
<jrib> mog_: there should be cvs, you can just use the cli: sudo apt-get install cvs subversion build-essential
<mog_> jrib: i'm not terribly familiar with synaptic, that may be why
<timboteam> !networkmanager
<batrick> Hi, i just installed ubuntu on my new comp, but the OS loads into a terminal and doesn't run X11 which is in my $PATH but the directory doesn't exist so I don't think it was installed. I didn't encounter any errors in the installation, and I've tried two different discs. There may be other things I guess there were also not installed that may need to be, i don't know.
<batrick> After installing, and rebooting, I didn't get any further installation instructions which I found odd. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager
<infinity__> im tryin to install bluetooth how do i get btsco working?
<jrib> Nitro_Boy: you can either download the one for your arch (i386 or amd64) or add the repository to your sources.list and install it that way
<mnk> i am trying to install ntfs for linux by paragon and i'm getting this error:Can't find compiled modules for kernel 2.6.15.7-ubuntu1 - Can't find compiled modules for kernel. Please, compile your kernel and run this program again. anyone know what the problem is and how to solve it please?
<mog_> jrib: ok, thanks a lot
<mohkohn> Will sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dev get me Open-GL?
<Krhis> MarcN, problems generating the GUI by the looks of it. Syntax highlighting perhaps?
<jrib> mog_: np
<MarcN> Krhis: use:    emacs -nw bigfile
* mnk desperately waits for some red to appear when his nick is called 
<linux1> how do you install torreflux ive install teh mysql.php,apachie thing but that do i do now
<Krhis> MarcN, already did. Works ok.
<pom> void^: yes it's discharging
<mog_> jrib: it says selecting cvsnt instead of cvs; subversion is not available.
<pom> void^: even with laptop-mode on stop the HD spins down
<jrib> !info subversion
<ubotu> subversion: advanced version control system (aka. svn). In repository main, is optional. Version 1.3.1-3ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 198 kB, installed size 3016 kB
<jrib> mog_: can you put your sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and give us a link plesae?
<mnk> can anyone help me with my problem?
<mnk> pretty please!
<mog_> sorry; could you point me to where sources.list is
<Rebecca354> How would I make a link to the kernel source from the modules directory?
<RadiantFire> mog_: /etc/apt/
<ajayc> can someone direct me to the latest cd
<Rebecca354> could someone pm me?
<GTX> I'm running one of my Ubuntu servers as a firewall for my core network, at the moment I have been using some simple iptables rules. Is there any other programs which could detect a ddos? or a spam of ips and automaticlay block it.
<mnk> mog_: /etc/apt/sources,list
<mog_> mnk: thx
<mnk> mog_: np
<ajayc> can someone direct me to the latest cd
<mnk> can anyone pls help me??
<beerfan> Where is a current WPA howto for dapper? The one on the wiki seems to be out of date
<trappist> GTX: there's nothing you can do about a ddos.  only your isp can do anything about it.
<infinity__> im trying to install btsco and bluetooth/bluetooth.h is missing, how do i get it?
<mog_> haha ok everythings commented out because it failed to verify.
<Huh1>  btw I installed athcool which will regulate my athlon xp, so it will become slower when used less etc... however I need to enter sudo athcool on everytime I boot up. is there some "boot.ini" stuff where I can put it to?
<ajayc> can someone direct me to the latest cd
* mnk desperately waits for some red to appear when his nick is called 
<mnk> i am trying to install ntfs for linux by paragon and i'm getting this error:Can't find compiled modules for kernel 2.6.15.7-ubuntu1 - Can't find compiled modules for kernel. Please, compile your kernel and run this program again. anyone know what the problem is and how to solve it please?
<GTX> trappist, I am my own ISP, I have a whole rack in a datacentre and 5 gbit peering. I need software I can install on my firewall server to detect the ips and block it upstream.
<qt4x11> hi
<ajayc> can someone direct me to the latest cd
<qt4x11> anyway to upgrade from breezy to dapper?
<mnk> ajayc: latest cd of what?
<qt4x11> without reinstall?
<ajayc> mnk, ubuntu
<jrib> ajayc: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<mnk> ajayc: where r u?
<infinity__> neone here have btsco installed?
<timboteam> Can someone help me? Network manager is installed and supposedly ready to go, yet It does not show up and I cannot connect to the internet!
<trappist> GTX: you might look into snort, then
<ajayc> mnk, india
<GTX> trappist, Thanks :)
<ajayc> i am downloading from china?
<mindspit> hallo!
<Rebecca354> I need some help
<Seq> does anybody know if xorg supports dynamic clocks on intel integrated graphics?
<mnk> ajayc: yeah that should do
<Rebecca354> please
<ajayc> mnk, ok
<pom> void^: even with hdparm -S 10 /dev/sda the HD spins down
<beerfan> Where is a current WPA howto for dapper? The one on the wiki seems to be out of date
<lolek> hallo
<mnk> i am trying to install ntfs for linux by paragon and i'm getting this error:Can't find compiled modules for kernel 2.6.15.7-ubuntu1 - Can't find compiled modules for kernel. Please, compile your kernel and run this program again. anyone know what the problem is and how to solve it please?
<lolek> fuck
<jrib> !language
<ubotu> The people in this IRC channel are volunteers. Please be patient and polite. The IRC guidelines can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mnk> lolek: pls dude!
<alex__> i am not able to copy something on the hdd
<alex__> what to do
<timboteam> Can someone help me? Network manager is installed and supposedly ready to go, yet It does not show up and I cannot connect to the internet!
<eyequeue> Rebecca354, in here it works best to state the problem, then those who know the topic can help
<mnk> can someone PLEASE help me????
<jrib> alex__: do you have the proper permissions in the directory you are copying to?
<mnk> what does this mean and how to fix it?? : Can't find compiled modules for kernel. Please, compile your kernel and run this program again.
<alex__> no
<void^> pom: does hdparm even work on that disk? does `hdparm -y /dev/sda` spin it down?
<alex__> how to change it chmod 777
<stuart_> do anyone no how to setup irda on ubuntu
<Simo1> anyone know why the install of ubuntu 6.06 desktop suddenly stops at 30% and dont give me an error or anything?
<mnk> where r the compiled kernel modles?
<jrib> alex__: what directory are you copying to?
<uein> hi
<eyequeue> Rebecca354, what did you need help with?
<alex__> the hdb1
<uein> http://basshunter.m0o.eu/anna/index_en.php
<mnk> all u guys r too busy for me :(
<alex__> second hdd
<nmnnm> I've got vmlinuz initrd.gz and filesystem.squashfs in C:\boot. Anyone know what I should put in my grub menu.lst to start the installer?
<jrib> alex__: /media/hdb1 then?
<uein> people checkout that website
<uein> lol
<eyequeue> mnk, no, sorry, i just know i know nothing about ntfs issues
<timboteam> Can someone help me? Network manager just has an exclamation point and won't let me click on anything, it won't connect to my wireless network
<jrib> alex__: sudo chmod 777 /media/hdb1              will change the permissions to let anyone do anything
<SeanTater> mnk: what's wrong?
<P0ldy> mnk, are you trying to install via APT/synaptic?
<mnk> SeanTater: what does this mean and how to fix it?? : Can't find compiled modules for kernel. Please, compile your kernel and run this program again.
<mnk> SeanTater, P0ldy: i am trying to compile ntfs for linux by paragon
<linux1> anyone here use treentflus if so what do i do to install it after ive install php4.mysql
<MystaMax> Is my only choice Totem, to play DVDs???
<linux1> oopss torrentflux
<jrib> MystaMax: no, xine, gxine, vlc, mplayer, ogle to name a few should play them
<judah> MystaMax: mplayer, vlc, ogle
<SeanTater> mnk: why is ntfs needed, it comes with ubuntu by default, AFAIK
<judah> xine
<TLE> Does anybody know how to change the system font size in E16 ?
<MystaMax> jrib, judah thanks. Which one allows me to use the menus of a DVD?
<mnk> SeanTater: cos i need to write to it - but the one that ubuntu supports is read only and the write is unstable - so i got the one by paragon
<P0ldy> mnk, why?  There are free programs to do that that you can get without compiling
<jrib> MystaMax: xine and ogle should, not sure about vlc
<judah> MystaMax: ogle and mplayer can do menus
<timboteam> Can SOMEONE please respond to me? Network manager is pretty much an icon with an exclamation point sign and nothing else, I can't work with it at all to find my network
<mnk> P0ldy: yeah but i heard they r all unstable
<judah> and xine
<cypher> is any one using wireless on intel pro wireless 2200 here ?
<beerfan> Can anyone point me to an accurate WPA howto for dapper?
<judah> hrm does mplayer do menus.. maybe not.
<judah> but you can select chapters to play.
<P0ldy> mnk, I wouldn't trust a product just because someone is selling it.  I've heard they're not *that* unstable.  Let me find you the howto...
<jasonm> i just installed ubuntu yesterday, i have a second SATA drive thats still ntsf formatted.... so when i right-click and try to mount it im guessing thats why it wont work... can anyone tell me how to format and mount this drive. thanks
<MystaMax> jrib, judah thanks again guys.
<infinity__> how do i install altgcc?
<SeanTater> ubotu tell beerfan about wpa
<alex__> but other user can't save there something
<Rebecca354> eyequeue: I'm trying to make a link to the kernel source from the modules directory, not sure how to do that
<judah> 0000:02:03.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)
<mnk> P0ldy: i did try it and i couldn't delete files that were created by windows!!!!! it kept saying file not found
* judah raises hand. 
<jrib> alex__: I am not sure what you mean
<Simo1> anyone who can help me with an 6.06 desktop install problem?
<mog_> jrib: i edited my sources.list file to have no comments on the first 2 sets of sources (deb and deb-src for both main and updates), but i still can't apt-get right
<SeanTater> cypher: tried /msg ubotu wifi
<caHEk> hi
<Timor^> how do i build my modified kernel, its says "fakeroot:command not found"
* timboteam screams because no one has even acknowledged him yet and he's been here longer than lots of people who are being helped
<jrib> mog_: sudo apt-get update  <-- do that after editing sources.list
<eyequeue> Rebecca354, something akin to sudo ln -s /usr/src/linux /the/modules/directory
<judah> cypher: what's up? it works no seconds thoughts for me.
<mog_> jrib: oh. yeah. thx
<judah> cypher: great card actually.
<P0ldy> mnk, honestly, ANY ntfs writing on Linux is going to be risky because MS hasn't released the spec.  You take a chance either way.
<caHEk> how to install mp3 support in the Ubuntu
<eyequeue> Rebecca354, where is your modules directory located?
<judah> ad-hoc, master, managed all supported.
<jasonm> how do i format and mount a second drive which is ntsf,
<SeanTater> judah: talk to cypher, exactly the same problem, you might be able to help each other (exact same model actually)
<P0ldy> mnk, read through this thread : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=142481
<cwillu_> so, I add a user to a group;  any way to make that take effect without logging out that user?
<cypher> judah, its not working for me
<mnk> P0ldy: yeah but that didn't work for me - whereas the bootable disk that paragon gave as a trial did work
<caHEk> how to install mp3 support in the Ubuntu
<cwillu_> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<alex__> to save on hdb1 files. only root can change something. i can't make there a dir
<judah> cypher: do you have the kernel modules loaded for it?
<judah> ipw2200 ?
<eyequeue> ubotu, tell caHEk about restrictedformats
<cypher> let me chek
<alex__> how to set the permission 4 hdb1
<mnk> P0ldy: yeah that's the howto i tried
<jrib> alex__: did you do this: sudo chmod 777 /media/hdb1
<caHEk> how to install mp3 support in the Ubuntu?
<mnk> P0ldy: btw thanks for ur help - i appreciate it
<caHEk> help
<mindspit> does anyone know if this camera is supported in linux ? http://www.globalpremier.com/qcam560m.html
<alex__> yes
<bowbowbow> hey guys, i unearthed an old knoppix cd, i have the desktop iso for UBUNTU, but i was wondering if there was any way i can install ubuntu from knoppix WITHOUT doing a NETINSTALL
<skaller> anyone know how to make Dapper firefox load extensions?
<cypher> judah, yes lsmod shows it
<jrib> caHEk: see what ubotu just said above
<Rebecca354> eyequeue: I'm not sure where my modules directory is
<SeanTater> ubotu tell caHEk about mp3
<eyequeue> caHEk, did the bot msg you?
<pom> void^: yes, that works
* timboteam jumps up and down raising his hand and screaming HELP ME
<jrib> alex__: what does this say: ls -ld /media/hdb1
<mnk> P0ldy:  the thing is when i did that howto, it mounted ok, but the blasted thing wouldn't delete any files previously created by windows - it keps saying no such file or dir
<caHEk> yes
<judah> does iwconfig show anyinformation about eth1
<judah> ?
<BSG75> anyone have any link for howto get ipod to work under ubuntu?
<SeanTater> caHEk: Look At What Ubotu Saud
<SeanTater> caHEk: *said
<Timor^> how do i build my modified kernel, its says "fakeroot:command not found"
<judah> BSG75: check out banshee
<alex__> ls -ld /media/hdb1
<bowbowbow> if so how do you do an hd install of ubuntu from knoppix?
<eyequeue> Rebecca354, are you using module assistant, it's much easier
<qt4x11> how long does apt-get dist-upgrade take on a fast ethernet connection?
<BSG75> judah: thank u
<alex__> drwxrwxrwx  3 root root 4096 2006-06-22 23:00 /media/hdb1
<alex__> alex@yoman:~$
<eyequeue> Rebecca354, are you using module-assistant, it's much easier
<infinity__> did neone here get bluetooth working?
<Rebecca354> eyequeue, no I am not
<EvilGuru> I am having a problem installing realplayer: when I try to I get an error telling me that: Depends: xlibs  but it is not installable
<SeanTater> judah: there;s a better chance of response if you ask him with his nick prepended
<judah> cypher: any information from `iwconfig`
<P0ldy> mnk, well, I'd post your problems there if you haven't.  There aren't many on Linux who will use paid software for ntfs and thus not many who can help you.  The short of it is that your issue is a dependency problem, and since you're compiling the paragon program doesn't come with the right dependencies (nor would you really want to install them -- it looks like it's requiring an older kernel version than you probably have)
<judah> SeanTater: yeah.. i know. ;)
<nmnnm> I've got vmlinuz initrd.gz and filesystem.squashfs in C:\boot. Anyone know what I should put in my grub menu.lst to start the installer?
<P0ldy> sry about long read
<judah> fast fingers.
<Juhaz> timboteam, clearly nobody knows about your problem, jumping up and down likely won't change that
<cypher> judah, should i paste somewhere
<judah> you can msg me if you want.
<jrib> alex__: try this: mkdir /media/hdb1/it_works && echo "if you see this, it works"
<SeanTater> ubotu tell cypher about pastebin
<timboteam> No one knows anything about network manager?
<Timor^> SeanTater: can you help me with compiling my kernel
<judah> noone knows anything.
<Simo1> anyone who can help me with an install problem?
<judah> ;)
<skaller> hmm .. firefox broken, keyboard shortcuts broken, ia32 libs won't install
<SeanTater> Timor^: odd to have someone ask personally, but no, probably not -- I don;t know how
<Como|Lappy> hallo
<eyequeue> Rebecca354, sudo apt-get install module-assistant, then sudo module-assistant, it's fairly self-explanatory, imo
<SeanTater> Simo1: what's wrong?
<jrib> ubotu: tell EvilGuru about realplayer
<alex__> drwxrwxrwx  3 root root 4096 2006-06-22 23:00 /media/hdb1
<alex__> alex@yoman:~$
<alex__> alex@yoman:~$ mkdir /media/hdb1/it_works && echo "if you see this, it works
<alex__> > hallo
<alex__> >
<Como|Lappy> Ok, sound, video, hotkeys, AC/DC, wireless... it all works off the disk
<judah> cypher: let me know when you get it available.
<alex__> >
<alex__> >
<Rebecca354> eyequeue, I'll give it a shot thanks
<finalbeta_> k, I needed DVD encrypted playback, wiki told me to install totem-xine, but that forced me to remove the normal totem. Now I can't play divx and mp3,wma etc. How do I get support for those back into totem-xine?
<SeanTater> ubotu tell timboteam about networkmanager
<Como|Lappy> this is the most happy livedisk ever
<cwillu_> how do I make a user group change take effect without logging out?
<Timor^> thought you were the one to ask, by the looks of it you are one of the helpers
<SeanTater> ubotu tell alex__ about paste
<jrib> alex__: please don't pwaste here and you forgot the " at the end
<SeanTater> ubotu tell alex__ about flood
<Como|Lappy> Does standby work?
<eyequeue> Rebecca354, best of luck, and ask back if that doesn't get you set
<Maggotin> Hello!
<cypher> judah, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16288
<timboteam> SeanTater: Thanks, but I already have tried their problem solving on there, and I got it to work last night. It just isn't working now
<Maggotin> I just started using ubuntu, and I have a question, how can I know the password of root user?
<Rebecca354> eyequeue, ok will do
<mnk> ok thanks P0ldy
<fiyawerx> hi guys, is anyone using freenx?
<judah> cypher: looking
<jrib> ubotu: tell Maggotin about root
<Simo1> SeanTater> im trying to install the desktop version, but around 30% in the install it suddenly stops, and doesnt give me anything. Just the normal desktop.
<SeanTater> timboteam:  sorry, just trying to answer the more simple problems
<theBeno-away> Why apt-get over emerge?
<ardchoille> Back in a bit
<jrib> theBeno-away: because ubuntu is debian based
<timboteam> Don't be sorry, I appreciate that you attempted to help me
<timboteam> Thankyou
<judah> cypher: that looks like your card is working just fine..
<Larsson-Sweden> I'm trying out ESD so my apps can play sound at the same time. I do however, experience that OSS sounds a lot better then ESD. The sound quality seems better that is. Can i somehow tweak ESD and do some settings to get better sound?
<alex__> but i can't make a dir with the browser
<xenex> my sound is going super fast? like the songs are playing and they sound like chipmunks. how do i fix this?
<judah> cypher: what's the issue?
<theBeno-away> jrib, I know, why do you prefer it?
<Maggotin> jrib but if it asks me to log in root, I just do the comand with sudo?
<SeanTater> Simo1: does the installer just vaporize?
<judah> cypher: the device is eth0 for you..
<jrib> Maggotin: basically, yes
<cypher> judah, yes but i am unable to browse
<judah> cypher: you're associated to ESSID:"WA1003A"
<Maggotin> Thanks you jrib
<SeanTater> Simo1: did it ask you a bunch of questions, like what username you want
<theBeno-away> jrib, I'll always had nothing but problems with apt-get.
<jrib> theBeno-away: I've never tried gentoo
<Simo1> SeanTater yeah
<judah> cypher: browse what?
<skaller> Maggotin> root doesn't have one
<SeanTater> Simo1: yes to which question
<eyequeue> cwillu_, droups are sourced at login, so you could run "bash -l" I guess
<cypher> judah, i mean connect to internet.. ping the router etc
<jrib> alex__: did it work on the command line?
<Maggotin> skaller what do you mean?
<alex__> yes
<Simo1> SeanTater it just dissapear, and yes i have given username, password and that stuff
<judah> cypher: ifconfig eth0  ? do you have an ipaddress?
<jrib> alex__: try closing nautilus and opening it again (I don't know why)
<ebaad> hi I want to upg to Dapper from Breezey
<P0ldy> theBeno-away, there are some advantages to emerge, like on-the-spot USE flags, and emerge -p.  But apt is just so fast (no compiling, obviously).
<jrib> ubotu: tell ebaad about upgrade
<paryl> dmesg shows that the internal usb hub in my laptop was detected, and it shows me how many ports i have and all, but plugging a usb device (mouse, etc) in does nothing.
<ebaad> but having a wiered error
<skaller> Maggotin> what i said, there's no password, its a hack. U can fix this as i did by "sudo passwd root"
<judah> cypher: did you configure eth0 for static ip or dhcp or anything that would bring up the network?
<Maggotin> Aw, I closed it :S
<cwillu_> eyequeue; nope :/
<judah> cypher: because you are associated to a wireless network.
<SeanTater> Simo1: there's two things to do: make a bug report, and fix the problem,
<theBeno> P0ldy, What distros have you tried?
<ebaad> that says that invalid package info
<cypher> judah, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16289
<KenSentMe> !tell ebaad about upgrade
<jrib> Maggotin: I'd recommend reading the wiki page for the pros and cons of enabling the root password, you don't need to do so on ubuntu
<SeanTater> Simo1: for the first, ubotu should tell you
<eyequeue> ebaad, sudo update-manager
<cypher> judah, static ip
<alex__> i have ubuntu only 1 week its nice but i don't know the code to do there something & the man's are difficult to understand 4 me
<eyequeue> ebaad, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades
<P0ldy> theBeno, Gentoo, SUSE, Mepis, Ubuntu, Mandriva (when it was Mandrake), Debian, Fedora...
<SeanTater> ubotu tell Simo1 about launchpad
<gregasche> whats the link to repairing grub once windows wrote over it?
<ebaad> yes i used the update-manager
<cwillu_> eyequeue; sudo -u <user> -s seems to work though;  I guess there's no way to update the session then?
<Seq> does anybody know how to set the spindown time on a sata hard disk?
<SeanTater> Simo1:  and for the second, you can use the alternate installer
<judah> cypher: did you give your networking a default gateway setting?
<Maggotin> jrib: Thank you, I'll do that :)
<ebaad> but it stops after the message above
<Simo1> seantater how do i get to that?
<P0ldy> theBeno, I also tried FreeBSD for a halfsecond, but found the installation to be much more difficult than Gentoo, which isn't really hard
<judah> cypher: i would assume it might be like 192.168.1.1
<ebaad> and ask me to open a bug report
<finalbeta_> k, I needed DVD encrypted playback, wiki told me to install totem-xine, but that forced me to remove the normal totem. Now I can't play divx and mp3,wma etc. How do I get support for those back into totem-xine?
<jrib> ebaad: try to keep your question on one line because it's pretty hard to follow otherwise
<Como|Lappy> oh poo
<theBeno> P0ldy, yeah, I've tried all those and more.  What was your reasoning behind staying with ubuntu?
<judah> cypher: and something to resolv dns... check /etc/resolv.conf for a valid nameserver
<Como|Lappy> the sound hotkeys arent affecting my sound
<theBeno> P0ldy, FreeBSD is beautiful, and great on servers.
<cwillu_> what's execute in the numeric sense?
<theBeno> ;)
<judah> cypher: basically your problem is your network configuration.. not your wireless cared.
<doctormo> Errors were encountered while processing:
<doctormo>  libxml-libxml-perl
<doctormo>  libxml-simple-perl
<doctormo> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ebaad> so I did and the bug number is 50710
<doctormo> what could cause this error?
<eyequeue> cwillu_, not the whole session, that would just get you the new group in the one shell
<SeanTater> Simo1: sorry -- memory leek, I;ll be back in a sec
<Simo1> SeanTater ok
<ebaad> hi jrib
<cypher> judah, i have made eth0 down so that i can connect thru eth1
<ebaad> sorry about that
<tim_> hello. does anybody have a link to download a live version of ubuntu? maybe i'm stupid but I could not locate it on www.ubuntu.com thanks
<nickrud> finalbeta_, the wiki also has the rest of the info, like installing libxine-extracodecs & w32codecs
<Larsson-Sweden> I'm trying out ESD so my apps can play sound at the same time. I do however, experience that OSS sounds a lot better then ESD. The sound quality seems better that is. Can i somehow tweak ESD and do some settings to get better sound?
<cypher> judah, let me bring up eth0 and give u the routing table
<xenex> how do i restart my sound card? it is messed up
<judah> cypher: but by your first pastebin your wireless device is eth0
<SeanTater> Simo1: okay, back
<fiyawerx_> is anyone familiar with nxclient?
<jrib> ebaad: np, I just don't really know what problem you are having because I couldn't follow it (and most people here probably didn't catch it either) :)
<judah> cypher: ok
<SeanTater> Simo1: I;m going to need to file a report on that memory leak too, it's happened twice
<eyequeue> tim_, http://releases.ubuntu.com
<P0ldy> theBeno, mainly because it's so little fuss.  Debian-based distros get your video card drivers working without hassle (I have nvidia...), whereas SUSE gave me nightmares as my first linux dive.  Great community like Gentoo, no compilation time for minor improvements in speed.  It's actually faster than Windows was for me (including Firefox).  Apt is as fast as emerge when looking things up, as opposed to yum
<SeanTater> Simo1: so, together, let's go to http://launchpad.net
<JanHammer> rawr
<jrib> fiyawerx_: it's usually best to just state your problem, because I've used it but I have no idea if I can help you
<finalbeta_> nickrud: I installed all the needed packages, everything played on totem. But then I wanted to play a DVD, wiki tells me to install totem-xine, but that deinstals totem. Now I can play DVD's in totem-xine, but not the other formats.
<Simo1> SeanTater ok :)
<MattS423> hey, my scroll wheel wont work
<finalbeta_> nickrud: and I still have the needed libs installed like w32codecs
<blakkino> hello; how to report a bug for an ubuntu package?
<tim_> eyequeue: thanks!
<jrib> ubotu: tell MattS423 about mouse
<jrib> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<eyequeue> tim_, np, and welcome to ubuntu :)
<nickrud> finalbeta_, that's odd, mine's working fine for the other formats ...
<JanHammer> Anyway, anyone mind helping me with a problem that my resolution and refresh rate is limited severly? I already specified some things in xorg.conf
<ebaad> The error is "Invalid Pakcakge Information" and the description is "After your package information was updated the essential package 'ubuntu-base'
<ebaad> can not be found anymore.
<ebaad> This indicates a serious error, please report this as a bug.
<ebaad> " thsi happens when i try to upg the breezey to dapper from the upate-manger.
<KenSentMe> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<doctormo> finalbeta_: all the other formats work with the same plugins
<SeanTater> Simo1: oops -- nope, let's go to the above posted link, bugs.ubuntu.org
<blakkino> i have no time to register..
<SeanTater> Simo1: oops -- nope, let's go to the above posted link, bugs.ubuntu.com <-- that one, the .com
<nox-Hand> Oops
* JanHammer whistles
<JanHammer> anyone mind helping me?
<cypher> judah, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16292
<Simo1> SeanTater allright
<jrib> ebaad: can you put your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and give us a link please?
<Dragoonz> my god i just want to pull my hair out
<Larsson-Sweden> Since when can ALSA play sound from two different sources?
<judah> cypher: isn't your wireless network giving out dhcp?
<doctormo> Damn it I can't install _anything_ on my computer because of this stupid perl xml issue!
<JanHammer> is there an easy way to get attention for a problem here? :P
<blakkino> SeanTater, http://rafb.net/paste/results/u5d5hM97.html
<P0ldy> JanHammer, say you're a girl ;P
<tim_> does anybody have any ideas on how I can bring my CPU temp down? since installing 6.06 it idles at 60
<Dragoonz> anyone know of great directions on joining and authenicating to an AD ?
<JanHammer> haha
<blakkino> SeanTater, if you can post it on the glibc package.. i have absolutely to work now :\
* JanHammer has boobs
<JanHammer> * Nerds run
<ebaad> sure I have pasted it already with the bug report and the bug # is 50710 link is https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/50710/+index
<judah> *everything stops*
<KenSentMe> JanHammer: put your xorg.conf in a pastebin
<blakkino> i would consider it a rather critical bug
<SeanTater> Simo1: okay, now (look for a similar instance and commment on it , or make a new one ) And for fixing it , the ansqwer is to try the alternate cd (that's exactly what's it's for)
<eyequeue> lol it worked
<cypher> judah, no i did not configure it like that
<cypher> judah, i am using static ip
<judah> cypher: did you turn on wep, wap or anything?
<jrib> ebaad: it says I don't have permission to access that for some reason
<cypher> judah, wep yes
<moomoo22> is there a utility i can get to convert .ogg files to mp3?
<judah> cypher: i would start simple and work up to complex..
<pppoe_dude> moomoo22, mplayer'
<cypher> judah, ok
<JanHammer> KenSentMe, http://pastebin.com/726237
<judah> cypher: reconfigure ap to be just plain old AP giving dhcp leases..
<Simo1> SeanTater hmm, ok. I have downloaded the server cd and desktop only atm, and i cant download an iso and burn it with the live desktop or what?
<judah> cypher: prove that it works.
<judah> cypher: you probably have somethign going on with your client wep configuration.
<blakkino> can someone please submit that bugs http://rafb.net/paste/results/u5d5hM97.html to the glibc package? :)
<cypher> judah, sorry i dont have admin privilege to ap right now
<ebaad> I have pasted it on this link also http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16293
<moomoo22> pppoe_dude where do i do that at?
* judah holds a strong opinion that wireless security should be done point to point.. not relying on wep and such. 
<SeanTater> Simo1: you can;t download with a live cd unless you have more than one GB of space
<judah> vpn... ssh tunnels.. and the like.
<blakkino> in general i hate to register somewhere just to use a free service (like bug-reporting)
<judah> ssh tunnels++
<SeanTater> Simo1: in your RAM that is
<cypher> judah, can i try anything else
<pppoe_dude> moomoo22, mplayer can encode from many codecs to many codecs, read about 'mencoder'
<judah> cypher: then check to make sure your wep stuff is configured properly on your laptop.
<Simo1> SeanTater i have 1gb ram
<SeanTater> Simo1: however, a usb stick or anywhere you might be able to put a file on your HD will do fine
<judah> cypher: or whatever has the wireless device that is.
<KenSentMe> JanHammer: one moment, pastebin is really slow atm
<SeanTater> Simo1: that's stretching it
<JanHammer> heh, yeah, I noticed
<JanHammer> they're always slow it seems
<ebaad> on the earlier link I have edited the security and visibility so it should be available to everybody
<jrib> anyone have a link handy for the example sources.list for dapper with all the repos?
<Rebecca354> how do I determine my current kernel?
<tritium> Rebecca354: uname -r
<Rebecca354> thanks
<judah> cypher: ie.. your wireless device seems to be working correctly.. it's your configuration that has issue right now.. and i point a finger at WEP.
<eyequeue> blakkino, perhaps view it as "joining" the ubuntu community?
<zOap> Have anyone had problems with ndis and linksys MIMO?
<jrib> ebaad: it seems like the repos didn't get changed to dapper, let me pastebin one for you
<Madeye> Opera9 rocks!
<judah> cypher: either that or 192.168.1.1 isn't your gateway and doesn't exists.
<nickrud> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666
<Huh1> Madeye: true
<Huh1> opera rocks anyways
<Huh1> but 9 is especially nice
<blakkino> eyequeue, why i must give you my email address to joining? if you can please submit the bugreports.. i have nothing else to do into the community
<eigenlambda> how to lock down my gnome-panel?
<eigenlambda> my 2yo little bro fucked it up
<jrib> nickrud: oh right the evil one, thanks
<blakkino> mm bad spelling
<Simo1> SeanTater 15 minutes away then, is there a iso burner installed or do i need to get it?
<KenSentMe> JanHammer: and you can't change your resolution?
<ebaad> thanks much, that would be really nice, I will change my sources.list to what you send and try to run again
<blakkino> eyequeue, why i must give you my email address to join? if you can please submit the bugreport.. i have nothing else to do into the community :) <- fixed
<tritium> eigenlambda: watch your language please
<jrib> ebaad: replace your current sources.list with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 and do: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<JanHammer> ken, it limits to 800x600 and lower
<JanHammer> and limits the refresh rate to that
<JanHammer> 85
<Madeye> Huh1, I love it, it's so smooth and fast , I pray to have an FS browser like it
<maccam94> is it a good idea to run easyubuntu on 6.06?
<eyequeue> blakkino, bug reports often require additional information from the submitter, and email is how the requeswt is made
<NoUse> maccam94 sure, its supported on dapper
<cypher> judah, 192.168.1.1 is the GW
<jrib> maccam94: sure
<spikeb> maccam94: sure, it supports dapper
<cypher> judah, i am checking my wep again.. hold on
<JanHammer> KenSentMe, any idea? :P
<ebaad> no prblm, i am doing it and will report back to you. thanks for all the help.
<maccam94> k, are there any parts that i should disable in the easyubuntu installer?
<SeanTater> Simo1: it;s not possible to install it on a live cd, but k3b is available on KDE and AFAIK, gnomebaker on gnome
<KenSentMe> JanHammer: i've compared it to my xorg.conf, but don't see anything strange
<tritium> blakkino: the bug fixer may have additional questions for you, or may ask you to try something to fix it, and would need to be able to contact you
<blakkino> eyequeue, i have no other informations nor time to fix it
<JanHammer> KenSentMe, so you don't know? -_-
<KenSentMe> JanHammer: nope, sorry
<jrib> ebaad: you will update to dapper using the cli that way instead of update-manager
<tim_> does anybody have any ideas on how I can bring my CPU temp down? since installing 6.06 it idles at 60
<NoUse> maccam94 no
<Spy> Hey does any1 know anything about power supplies???
<maccam94> NoUse: k thanks
<JanHammer> KenSentMe, know anyone who might? ^_^
<maccam94> Spy: anything in particular?
<SeanTater> where might a find a log from arts? it's had two memory leaks lately
<farous> tim_: lsmod |grep cpufreq_userspace tell me what that say
<KenSentMe> JanHammer: there should be some people in this channel :)
<DSL_> q
<Spy> yeah, i bought a psu and now it has 24 pins, my motherboard only has 20
<cwillu> ubotu tell cwillu about restricted
<maccam94> Spy: you need to use an adapter
<ompaul> !tell cwillu about msgthebot
<maccam94> the new PCIe mobos use 24 pin power connectors, Spy
<JanHammer> KenSentMe, it's kind of difficult to go through 847 people D:
<Spy> not according to this freak http://compreviews.about.com/od/cases/a/ATX12VvATX.htm
<Simo1> SeanTater i dont have any os installed on this system right now
<ebaad> i'm ready to run it through the cli, wish me luck hope everything goes good
<KenSentMe> JanHammer: i know
<maccam94> Spy: but there are usually adapters included with the PSUs
<tim_> farous: 4690 0
<SeanTater> Simo1: no, but you might have a data partition
<jasonm> for do i format a ftsf drive?
<jrib> ebaad: make sure you install ubuntu-desktop once it finishes (in case you removed it somehow on breezy)
<tim_> farous: sorry 4696 0
<ebaad> it seems like its getting packages
<jasonm> how do i format a ftsf drive?
<farous> tim_: ok sudo powernowd -m 2
<higen> hey.. my icon's for usbdisks and other have stoped to show up on the desktop and under "computer" in nautilus... any knownen error.. its probably due to something i have done.. but if there are any quick answer to this. i am ready to listen :P
<KenSentMe> JanHammer: was the situation always like this, or was it at first only possible to select only one resolution?
<SeanTater> Simo1: look in /media (sorry, don;t know where it would be in Gnome), and see if there's something about hda
<bastu> Hello! can i easily upgrade the kernel to 2.6.17 through any update manager(or similar) if i install kubuntu 6.06? The reason im asking is because i have an ibook witch uses the broadcom chipset in the airport extreme. And i want an easy kernel upgrade.
<farous> this will make pc slower but temp lower too
<Larsson-Sweden> Anyone else experiencing that Skype takes forever to laod?
<Larsson-Sweden> *load
<maccam94> Spy: ? if your mobo has room, you can just plug the cable in directly, but if there isn't clearance use an adapter
<JanHammer> KenSentMe, yeah, I just installed this yesterday
<SeanTater> bastu: probably
<Spy> it has room but i don't wanna blow up my motherboard?
<rixxon> bastu: just apt-get install the kernel package and reboot
<Simo1> SeanTater nothing there
<KenSentMe> JanHammer: and you have restarted x?
<maccam94> Spy: it won't
<ebaad> I havent removed the desktop, it is still there, before i started the upgrade
<bastu> can you check, if u have ubuntu running
<DaSkreech> Can I apt-get netbeans
<maccam94> Spy: it's backwards compatibile
<NoUse> rixxon the kernel he wants isn't in apt-get
<maccam94> *compatible
<SeanTater> Simo1: okay -- type in cfdisk in a terminal and tell me what you see
<Spy> gd gd, that is what he says but u know any person these days can have a website up and post his/her own ideas..
<rixxon> NoUse: oh? ok :)
<Spy> thanks
<bastu> rixxon whats the exact command?
<tim_> farous: i dont think I have cpufreq installed, one sec
<maccam94> Spy: np
<ebaad> mna its getting a lot of stuff, still busy
<bastu> im not to good with the terminal =)
<rixxon> bastu: 'sudo apt-get install linux-686' for instance, but see what NoUse says
<dredhammer> hello can somepne point me to a place to learn scripting for beginers?
<farous> tim_: from what you said it is add it to the pannel to be sure
<Spy> maccam94 would you believe that i already started making documents on how i planned to move the cables around as to make it the same as the older 20pin connector
<NoUse> bastu the version of the kernel you want isn't in the repos and won't be for dapper
<SeanTater> dredhammer: shell script or otherwise
<MattSta> can someone help me setting up WINE
<farous> got to go sys here is highy undstable
<farous> exit
<NoUse> bastu search the forums to see if someone has posted a howto for compiling it
<dredhammer> shell script getting tired of typing out mencoder commands
<SeanTater> ubotu tell MattSta about wine
<cypher> arghh
<SeanTater> MattSta: does that help
<cypher> wep does not seem to have any problem
<Spy> Mattsta: what seemto be the problem?
<bastu> ok ill try that.. otherwise should i get back here and ask?
<dooglus> dredhammer: a shell script is simply a list of shell commands, one after the other
<rixxon> is there a way to dump the clipboard with a terminal command line?
<dooglus> dredhammer: put the mencoder commands that you're sick of typing into a file, and you've got a script
<bastu> NoUse thanks
<NoUse> bastu you can't but I'm not sure how many people will have compiled 2.6.17 from scratch here
<MattSta> well it is kind of installed, i mean i can see the folder and everything but i cant use it
<NoUse> can*
<dredhammer> so how would you set that up for asy conversion via mencoder esp with different named files each time?
<bastu> ok
<dredhammer> like is there a special thing for wildcards?
<SeanTater> dredhammer: okay, search "bash reference" (no quotes) in a google search and go for the first result (I've memorized that search for using it so much
<dredhammer> or can i use "*"
<Spy> have you tried though, find an exe and double click it
<Spy> or use the console
<dooglus> dredhammer: the first argument you pass is $1, then second is $2, and so on
<Spy> mattsta: wine program.exe
<tim_> farous: when i run the powernowd command i get: PowerNowd encountered and error and could not start.
<tim_> Please make sure that:
<tim_>  - You are running a v2.6.7 kernel or later
<tim_>  - That you have sysfs mounted /sys
<tim_>  - That you have the core cpufreq and cpufreq-userspace
<tim_>    modules loaded into your kernel
<SeanTater> dredhammer: [windcards]  where
<tim_>  - That you have the cpufreq driver for your cpu loaded,
<tim_>    (for example: powernow-k7), and that it works. Check
<KenSentMe> !paste
<tim_>    'dmesg' for errors.
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<tim_> If all of the above are true, and you still have problems,
<tim_> please email the author: clemej@alum.rpi.edu
<SeanTater> ubotu tell tim about paste
<MattSta> i cant find it
<KenSentMe> !tell tim_ about paste
<dredhammer> like say its a bunch of files in a directory to convert
<tritium> !tell tim_ about enter
<tim_> sorry
<moomoo22> pppoe_dude is there a different app i can use?
<DaSkreech> Can I apt-get netbeans?
<tritium> DaSkreech: no
<DaSkreech> tritium: Cool thanks
<pppoe_dude> moomoo22, try audacity if you want, you can probably re-encode in it too
<SeanTater> Simo1: still here? is cfdisk working?
<blakkino> http://rafb.net/paste/results/BR8Vr968.html <- even a simpler testcase :>
<Simo1> SeanTater can i install the 5.10 version and download an upgrade, or do you recommend i get the alternate cd?
<dooglus> dredhammer: how would you convert just one file?
<SeanTater> Simo1: the 5.10 installer is what the 6.06 alternate installer is now, ther would be no reason to
<KenSentMe> DaSkreech: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Netbeans
<he-man> I can't boot ubuntu linux 6.06 because of some sort of error. In the gdm log there is this error: xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom
<dredhammer> by typing out the whole long mencoder commands, these are wmv3 files if they were regular i'd just use avidemux
<he-man> but I also get that error in kubuntu and it boots normally
<SeanTater> Simo1: 5.10 install = 6.06 alternate,  6.06 desktop = new, 5.10 live = no installer
<DaSkreech> KenSentMe: Thanks
<Simo1> SeanTater ok, so ill just install the 5.10 then?
<jasonm> how do i format a ntsf drive thats been mounted
<he-man> I tried to reconfigure the xserver and I pasted the /etc/X11/xorg.conf into the ubuntu /etc/X11 directory, and it doesn't boot yet. It gets stuck ( but with the cursor being able to move)
<KenSentMe> jasonm: do you the new filesystem also to be ntfs, or ext3?
<he-man> just before attemping to load the gdm screen
<SeanTater> Simo1: not to my logic, you you just install the 6.06 alternate, because the 5.10 install is exactly the same (except for installing different things), as the 6,06 installer
<dooglus> dredhammer: try http://www.pegasus.rutgers.edu/~elflord/unix/bash-tute.html
<Spy> maccam94 - it works..
<tim_> farous: can you help me with powernowd
<SeanTater> Simo1: in english, just use the 6,06 alternate
<dredhammer> thanks
<dooglus> dredhammer: if you have any problems/questions, feel free to pm me
<dooglus> dredhammer: or to ask in here
<dredhammer> ok i might take you up on that
<jasonm> KenSentMe, i want it to be ext3
<Simo1> SeanTater ok, thanks for your help :)
<dooglus> dredhammer: note that you have to be registered here if you want to send pm
<jasonm> KenSentMe, its a second drive i want it to be a bump for media files
<SeanTater> Simo1: sorry I don;t have a more simplistic answer, but you are welcome anyway
<bastu> nouse i found this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157560 im guessing it should go perfectly fine with the 2.6.17 kernel too?
<dredhammer> oh boy
<Linuturk> looking for WPA support, where should I go first?
<KenSentMe> jasonm: you can install gparted, delete the partition and then make it ext3
<MattSta> how do i make programs thinks im ruinning Windows XP with WINE
<tritium> bastu: what are you trying to do?
<SeanTater> ubotu tell Linuturk about wpa
<KenSentMe> !tell Linuturk about wpa
<dooglus> dredhammer: registering here is simple.  just type "/msg nickserv register blahblah", where that last word is a password of your chosing
<KenSentMe> SeanTater: damn, too slow
<NoUse> bastu yeah probably
<tritium> !tell bastu about kernel
<blakkino> :)
<blakkino> ok submitted myself
<bastu> tritium im going to try to upgrade the kernel to 2.6.17 because the broadcom devices are supported by them
<Simo1> SeanTater, nevermind that. I am a newbie at this linux stuff hehe
<tritium> bastu: if you want to compile a kernel, install kernel-package, and use make-kpkg appropriately to build a .deb of your kernel image and modules
<Linuturk> is that dapper wpa?
<jasonm> KenSentMe, do you know of any documentation on using gparted, im hours new to linux..
<MattSta> i tried to install MSN (nothing beats the real deal) and it says i need Windows XP
<SeanTater> Linuturk: perhaps not, tey the next thing ubotu says
<tritium> bastu: see the URL that ubotu sent you
<SeanTater> ubotu tell Linuturk about networkmanager
<dredhammer> ok got it
<NoUse> MattSta I don't think MSN even has a change of running in wine
<bastu> tritium your speaking i language i dont understand, sorry
<dredhammer> and thanks again
<bastu> nouse thanks!
<KenSentMe> jasonm: i have it installed here, and it's pretty easy, we can help you
<MattSta> oo, what about photoshop and 3ds max (those are all i really need)
<tritium> bastu: what do you mean, my speaking?
<Lokkebiff> MattSta: You know thats programs you usaly PAY for?
<bastu> tritium yeah linux-speak! =) i dont understand it , yet, im i noob! =)
<freddyubuntu> Hey guys , is any of you fimmilar with TrueCrypt program ?  you know each time I update kernel I have to Re-compile it Just for truecrypt and it takes HOURS for me ... is there any other program in ubuntu which can Read Encrypted files which was made by truecrypt ?
<NoUse> MattSta no sure, you can look them up http://appdb.winehq.com
<Lokkebiff> MattSta: there is allwasy good substitutes.
<MattSta> yes i am aware, i wasn't going to purchase anything until i knew for sure
<NoUse> MattSta do you *need* photoshop, I really like the gimp myself
<freddyubuntu> Dears please read the Freddyubuntu's question above.
<tritium> bastu: oh, you meant you're, not your ;)
<gary> can anyone point me to a howto for compiling my own linux kernel for dapper on a ppc?
<bastu> tritium something like that
<tim_> farous: you there?
<tritium> !tell gary about kernel
<GTX> Can snort automaticlay block ips? or does it just log
<freddyubuntu> is there any alternative for TrueCrypt program ? a program which can read ecnrypted files which was made by truecrypt ?
<JanHammer> Anyone happen to be able to help me with a resolution problem? My xorg.conf file has no problems (been told by a linux geek) yet in the resolution settings the refresh rate only allows 85 and the highest allowed res is 1024x768, which is far below my monitor's and video card's limit.
<eigenlambda> !tell eigenlambda about kernel
<gary> tritium: thanks
!lilo:*! Please welcome Marek Spruell of the Ubuntu project (nalioth) to freenode staff. :)
<freddyubuntu> :'(
<KenSentMe> freddyubuntu: check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=199367&highlight=truecrypt
<tritium> freddyubuntu: never heard of truecrypt
<Cueball|Laptop> Hi all. I have a problem with my wireless card. It has been working fine for ages and now I cant get an IP or assign it one. When it tries to get an IP it don't get one and if I set a static one I can't ping anything. Any idea's? Have I enabled something like encryption? Where are wireless settings kept other than /etc/network/interfaces? Cheers.
<freddyubuntu> KenSentMe that thraeds says to Re-compile the kernel
<freddyubuntu> which takes 5 hours for me
<Cueball|Laptop> It's an Orinoco PCMCIA card BTW
<KenSentMe> JanHammer: hey, i thought the highest was 800*600
<freddyubuntu> there should be another program which can read the encrypted files
<JanHammer> KenSentMe, mixed them up :P
<freddyubuntu> because I have the passwords
<teh-k31th> whats cracking
<KenSentMe> JanHammer: what's the highest then?
<Polibio> hi
<JanHammer> the one I latest said
<SeanTater> Polibio: hi
<Polibio> is there a way to program an HD check in the next boot?
<zzzen> howdy
<SeanTater> Polibio: probably
<KenSentMe> JanHammer: because if you want higher res, you can just add "1280X1024" to every entry under SubSection "Display"
<JanHammer> KenSentMe, the problem is that my monitor doesn't allow that res at 85 :/
<SeanTater> Polibio: try reading the manual on tune2fs  (but it can be dangerous!)
<bina> does anyone know of a good program in ubuntu that can be used to diagnose HDD problems?  SMART i think the technology is called
<JanHammer> it allows at 60
<JanHammer> but that IS the res I'd like to have
<KenSentMe> JanHammer: now i'm confused, what res and rate do you want?
<Polibio> ok, thks SeanTater
<tritium> bina: yes, smartmontools
<KenSentMe> JanHammer: and is it X or your monitor that keeps you from using it?
<JanHammer> the res I want is 1280X1024 and the refresh rate I'd like is 60
<JanHammer> KenSentMe, X
<JanHammer> my monitor supports that on windows
<bina> tritium: sweet thanks
<tbouve> evening all
<KenSentMe> JanHammer: have you tried adding 1280 to xorg.conf?
<tbouve> I just installed dapper and followed the instructions on the "restricted formats" website
<SeanTater> Polibio: HOLD ON
<tbouve> but I can't get mp3's to play in rhythmbox
<JanHammer> KenSentMe, nope, because I'm scared I'll make my monitor explode since it doesn't allow that at 60
<JanHammer> er
<SeanTater> Polibio: I think I found it
<JanHammer> 85*
<tbouve> I have the gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly package installed
<Polibio> ok
<tbouve> but rhythmbox keeps erroring
<jasonm> KenSentMe, i installed gparted, im confused about how i run it
<KenSentMe> JanHammer: so your monitor keeps you from using 1280 at 85
<SeanTater> Polibio: what are you using for reading man pages?
<Polibio> man :)
<JanHammer> KenSentMe, yeah, and the problem is that ubuntu doesn't have 60 listed on the menu :/
<KenSentMe> jasonm: go to system-->administration-->gparted (or something like that
<SeanTater> Polibio: okay, then read man e2fsck
<Polibio> ok, thanks :)
<SeanTater> Polibio: it does what you want
<JanHammer> it just has 85 as the only option.. which is odd
<KenSentMe> JanHammer: ah, so you want to set the minimum and not the maximum
<tbouve> anyone who happens to have a clue what should be installed?
<JanHammer> KenSentMe, haha, yeah
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by ChanServ
<zzzen> tbouve: I also have a "6.06 upgrade went bad and sound died" problem.
<tbouve> suffice to say I've got all gstreamer0.10* installed
* JanHammer just wants 1280X1024 at 60hz :P
<JanHammer> and ubuntu is being a jerk
<tbouve> sound is fine here
<tbouve> I can play the ogg streams that come by default in rhythmbox
<jasonm> KenSentMe, i typed gparted in the terminal... and it says i need to be root
<tbouve> it's mp3 files I can't get to play (even with those 'ugly' plugins)
<zzzen> anyway, it's almost sorted out, and all of it is described here: http://dod.goleshet.com/sndbug
<jasonm> KenSentMe, does that mean i need to be su?
<KenSentMe> JanHammer: have you tried setting the VertRefresh to 50-60?
<ebaad> any major issues ince the breezey is upg to dapper, just wanted to ask
<KenSentMe> jasonm: type sudo gparted
<JanHammer> KenSentMe, huh? O_o
<ebaad> my upg is still going
<GTX> Can snort automaticlay block ips? or does it just log
<KenSentMe> JanHammer: in your xorg.conf under Section "Monitor"
<SeanTater> Polibio: in case you have not already noticed, e2fsck -n sounds like what you want
<h6w> Hello, my Ubuntu seems to have trouble with "FTP with login".  It claims that it "Couldn't find ftp://me@myserver.com/stuff"  where me is my login, myserver.com is my server and stuff is a directory in my login directory.  It works fine with SFTP with login.   Where should I look for the log for this error?
<JanHammer> KenSentMe, is that safe? I've always been a bit scared of editing that since some monitors don't have a good safety about that
* JanHammer has heard of monitors going "boom"
<zzzen> ebaad. don't know. my upg "officially" died in the middle, and since then I've been recklessly kicking my system back to almost normal
<KenSentMe> JanHammer: well, now the refreshrate is maxed at 150, when you lower it to 60, that's shouldn't make your monitor go boom
<KenSentMe> *that
<JanHammer> KenSentMe, ok, so you want me to do that? anything else?
<Polibio> SeanTater, ok, I will study it, thanks
<ebaad> mine is almost 75% done so lets see what happens, thanks for the heads up though
<kkman> hi
<kkman> justupgraded to 6.06 and .... not more wifi for me
<kkman> i'm lost!!!
<kkman> i wasted 3 hours already
<KenSentMe> JanHammer: nope, just that, and the restart X, by doing ctrl+alt+Backspace
<zzzen> join the 6.06 upg refugee camp ;)
<JanHammer> ok.
<ebaad> ooooh that was bad ZZZZEN
<ebaad> it will discourage everybody from upgrading
<Zambezi> FTP-client with Implicit SSL? Textmode. Which is the best?
<ebaad> it might have worked for some peolpe.
<kkman> so anyone up to the "help the stupid newbie" thing?
<zzzen> sorry bout that. just been kicking my machine for 4 days now
#ubuntu 2006-06-23
<h6w> kkman, what have you tried?
<ebaad> what machine is it, amd or intel
<JanHammer> KenSentMe, "VertRefresh        50-60" ? Sorry, I'm paranoid :P
<zzzen> anywayz, does anyone have a clue about my sound problem detailed at http://dod.goleshet.com/sndbug ?
<Slaphappy^> what's the name of firefox package when searching thru console... mozilla-firefox or just firefox?
<KenSentMe> JanHammer: yes
<ebaad> mine is hardwired, i should not have the wifi issue
<kkman> I have a compaq Pentium4 Laptop; Microsoft WiFi adapter, ndiswrapper working . WPA NOT!!
<bina> How do I make it so I dont need to 'modprobe fuse' every time i reboot?
<imbrandon> bina, add "fuse" to /etc/modules
<kkman> the wpasupplicant is installed
<h6w> kkman, have you been using terminal tools or just the Ubuntu Menu?
<bina> imbrandon: thanks
<kkman> the old configuration files were restored
<jasonm> KenSentMe, ok i got it running now, fow do i format the drive?
<JanHammer> KenSentMe, it's still set on 85 O_o
<kkman> h6w, terminal as well
<h6w> kkman, if you do an iwconfig what do you get?
<KenSentMe> JanHammer: huh?
<rigonatti> !diskmount
<ubotu> I know nothing about diskmount
<KenSentMe> !fixedresolution
<ubotu> I know nothing about fixedresolution
<rigonatti> !mount
<ubotu> Disks store lots of data. Partitioning: try gparted or qtparted  - Formatting: see the manpage for mkfs  - Mounting: system -> administration -> disks
<KenSentMe> !fixedres
<ubotu> I know nothing about fixedres
<KenSentMe> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<JanHammer> KenSentMe, it didn't do anything after I changed, it still says 85 on the settings, and only allows that
<rigonatti> do3es anyone know the url to get a auto mount disk script ?
<JanHammer> which is odd.
<kkman> h6w, "Access Point not associated"
<KenSentMe> JanHammer: maybe check the message from ubotu
<kkman> h6w, other then taht it seems OK
<Spy> does any1 know about good text editors besides gedit, for gnome editing of php fils
<h6w> kkman, ok so your wifi card is working, it's just that it's not associating.
<JanHammer> KenSentMe, huh? what message?
<rigonatti> !disk
<ubotu> Disks store lots of data. Partitioning: try gparted or qtparted  - Formatting: see the manpage for mkfs  - Mounting: system -> administration -> disks
<rigonatti> !automount
<ubotu> I know nothing about automount
<rigonatti> !
<bina> Spy: bluefish I think is quite good for editing source files
<KenSentMe> jasonm: !tell JanHammer about fixres
<rigonatti> !diskmount
<ubotu> I know nothing about diskmount
<gray> spy: i've heard a lot of good things about 'bluefish' for php
<rigonatti> does anyone know the url to get a auto mount disk script ?
<KenSentMe> JanHammer: that one
<kkman> h6w, if i remove wpa from the access point i have wifi connectivity 100%
<h6w> kkman, ah, so it's wpa that's the problem.
<kkman> h6w, Ya
<JanHammer> KenSentMe, that message is just what I see in the resolution settings in Preferences
<JanHammer> it only allows 85, like I said
<seanlap> Does the website http://webproxy.cc/ work in your browser?
<KenSentMe> JanHammer: have you checked the wiki page?
<JanHammer> KenSentMe, yep, found one page that was supposed to fix it
<KenSentMe> jasonm: select the partition you want to format and go to 'partition --> unmount
<JanHammer> didn't :P
<kkman> h6w, any idea ?
<rigonatti> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<protocol1_> is there a reason why my system halts at grub loading 1.5 for a long period of time and I have to keep rebooting till it loads?
<Slaphappy^> has anyone heard about the problem when trying to install packages that a user need to ping like ubuntu.com everytime he needs to install any packages
<h6w> kkman, I have never used wpa, so no.  I would suggest going and talking to the linux-wireless people.   I was just looking to see if they have a channel.
<rigonatti> !mount
<ubotu> Disks store lots of data. Partitioning: try gparted or qtparted  - Formatting: see the manpage for mkfs  - Mounting: system -> administration -> disks
<rigonatti> does anyone know the url to get a auto mount disk script ?
<Solon12> when i click system / quit, only the "lock screen" button has an icon. is there some way to fix it so all the buttons have icons?
<zzzen> protocol1_: I had this once and it was a hardware problem. In my case removing the cdrom drive helped reboot faster
<KenSentMe> jasonm: sorry, i see now that i've sent you a message that wasn't meant for you
<KenSentMe> !tell JanHammer about fixres
<JanHammer> KenSentMe, that's the exact article
<jasonm> KenSentMe, it says that the drive is formatted, i dont understand how i see the two drives in say the browser... im new to the linux file system
<krang> anyone know how I mightIs there any way to make apt-get "--assume-no", beacuse it isn't in the man page, but I'd rather expect it to be present since there's a "--assume-yes"
<jajaja-> hey guys, i am following the quietglow how-to and when i run sudo make, i am gettin an error No rule to make target `modules'
<BCK14> Whats a good CD ripper ?
<rigonatti> !automount
<ubotu> I know nothing about automount
<rigonatti> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<KenSentMe> jasonm: have you clicked unmount?
<JanHammer> KenSentMe, that's the article I had two hours ago, and tried it, didn't work :/
<AskHL> I just installed aewm (I use Xfce right now). I cannot select aewm from the login screen session selector. How then can I launch aewm ?
<KenSentMe> jasonm: when you now go to partition, you can choose the option format as
<JanHammer> brb
<gray> what does it mean to put an exclamation point in front of a word in irc?
<gray> i see everyone doing it =\
<BCK14> Whats a good CD ripper ?
<boabsta> gray: sends stuff to a bot
<KenSentMe> !tell gray about ubotu
<jasonm> KenSentMe, yes, i believe you have to unmount to change the filesystem... how do i remount the drive
<AskHL> Generally, aewm is just a window manager. So the question is: "how would I switch window manager when it's not in the session selector after installation"?
<KenSentMe> jasonm: i thought you wanted to format it
<gray> !mount
<ubotu> Disks store lots of data. Partitioning: try gparted or qtparted  - Formatting: see the manpage for mkfs  - Mounting: system -> administration -> disks
<Cntryboy> hey does anyone know why http://www.nero.com/en/NeroLINUX.html doesn't work?
<Cntryboy> it's nero alternative
<gray> :o
<maccam94> how do i make ubuntu autodetect a new monitor?
<jasonm> and i did
<maccam94> i'm using 6.06
<nikolajb> hello, my kernel is built under gcc "4.0.3", and i have modules built under "4.0" .. is this different?
<zzzen> KensetMe: Maybe *you* could help me with my mixer problem described at http://dod.goleshet.com/sndbug ? I've milked ubotu dry and googled like doogle and only got as far as I did (which is quite impressive for an old hippie IMHO ;) )
<KenSentMe> jasonm: have you click the apply button yet and see gparted formatting the partition
<maccam94> i just set up ubuntu 6.06 at my house, and brought it back to my neighbors. How do i make it pick up the new monitor's settings correctly
<protocol1_> zzzen, my friend was telling me I should have a cd'rom in to keep grub happy
<jasonm> KenSentMe, i unmounted it and formatted to ext3... i want to now remount the drive
<KenSentMe> jasonm: you first choose what you want to do and then click apply to let gparted make all the changes you selected
<jajaja-> i am following the quietglow how-to and when i run sudo make, i am gettin an error No rule to make target `modules'
<cypher> what package should i install for resolving "X includes" ?
<Solon12> when i click system / quit, only the "lock screen" button has an icon. is there some way to fix it so all the buttons have icons?
* zzzen is away: phone
<Arc> can someone help me get this modem working?
<Cntryboy> anyone?
<boabsta> you know when you see how-tos and there are screen shots of the initial screens to install Ubuntu 5.10, how do you get those?
<Arc> it seems that the kernel doesn't know about this vendor/model though it is supported
<jasonm> KenSentMe, i already did that, but i dont see it in the browser, for example... when i click places, then computer it shows i have one drive called filesystem, it doesnt show the second drive...
<boabsta> Cntryboy: define "doesnt work"
<Cntryboy> http://www.nero.com/en/NeroLINUX.html
<Cntryboy> thats the site for nero altern for linux right
<boabsta> Cntryboy: yer but how does it not work?
<boabsta> Cntryboy: does it crash, does it fail to install, what?
<Cntryboy> when I go to it, it sits there on a blue screen background and no txt no dl links natta
<boabsta> Cntryboy: ppl cant/wont help if the only info you give is "it doesnt work"
<KenSentMe> jasonm: the linux filesystem is not like in windows with c:, d: etc
<Madeye> guys, Flashplayer installed just fine but it wont play sounds when the movie has sounds.
<kr4z> boabsta: he means the site
<boabsta> kr4z: aaaah lol
<Cntryboy> well if someone tells me a url doesn't work ususally I already know the page doesn't load up
<UKMatt> is it better to use gparted, qparted, or does it not matter
<Cntryboy> lol
<boabsta> UKMatt: gparted if u use Gnome, qparted if u use KDE is best
<Fluxboxen> Hi guys, My system still thinks its using java 1.4. even though 1.5 is installed. Whats the command to change the version the OS uses, does anyone know
<UKMatt> boabsta, how are they different?
<KenSentMe> jasonm: it's built up of different folders that can all be on the same partition, but also that all folders are on one, and only the /home folder is on a second partition
<boabsta> Cntryboy: yep, it doesnt work - dont know why lol
<KenSentMe> !filesystem
<ubotu> I know nothing about filesystem
<Cntryboy> okay :(
<KenSentMe> !fs
<ubotu> I know nothing about fs
<Cntryboy> eh im too tired to worry with it today anyways
<KenSentMe> !linux
<ubotu> linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<boabsta> UKMatt: gparted uses Gnome libraries, QParted uses QT (which is KDE)
<Cntryboy> laters
<Cntryboy> and thx
<UKMatt> boabsta, ahh... any reason gparted wasnt included in add/remove?
<jasonm> KenSentMe, really, so how do i tell whats on what drive, for organizational purposes.
<JanHammer> KenSentMe, the problem with that article is that it doesn't tell you how to add options for refresh rate :/
<JanHammer> that's the problem
<boabsta> UKMatt: u may need to add other repositories or something
<boabsta> so does anyone know how you get screen shots of a linux install process?
<UKMatt> boabsta, nah not the synaptic, the add/remove that is in the menubar
<gnomefreak> !info gparted
<ubotu> gparted: partition editor for GNOME. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu9 (dapper), package size 232 kB, installed size 1280 kB
<Subhuman> boabsta, vmware
<kr4z> boabsta: you can get those screen shots if you run it in VMware or something
<Fluxboxen> Hi guys, My system still thinks its using java 1.4. even though 1.5 is installed. Whats the command to change the version the OS uses, does anyone know
<boabsta> Subhuman: okay, thanks
<gnomefreak> UKMatt: its in main repo
<jasonm> KenSentMe, i just went to disk manager and it says the drives path is "/media/sdb1" and its not inccessible.
<UKMatt> gnomefreak, no biggie, i got it through synaptic
<jasonm> KenSentMe, when i click enable it doesnt do anything..
<boabsta> UKMatt: sorry I dont know, if its in main then it should show as far as I know. I use KDE (*ducks*) so i'm not too familiar with Gnome
<UKMatt> boabsta, np, ty
<KenSentMe> jasonm: maybe this is helpfull for explaining a bit about the folder structure
<kr4z> does anybody know of any good documentation for using dual monitors with fglrx? I can get it half working but it breaks whenever I logout and login as a different user
<KenSentMe> jasonm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Subhuman> UKMatt, add/remove is very basic, you should use synaptic all the time
<boabsta> kr4z: thanks - just noticed your reply
<UKMatt> btw, it doesnt hurt anything if I resize my Ubuntu partition to make it larger, i have 1 hd with duel boot with windows
<fiyawerx_> is anyone familiar with using freenx?
<Subhuman> UKMatt, no it doesnt
<UKMatt> subhuman, i usually do, I just happened to be in it
<valehru> Im just after installing a docklet for beep media player.......it has a system tray docklet, is there any way I can remove beep from the taskbar and to the docklet only?
<Subhuman> and woo for UK
<UKMatt> subhuman, ty
<Subhuman> <- UK
<fiyawerx_> i was wondering if these start commands look blatantly wrong to anyone, it seems to be my problem
<jasonm> KenSentMe, thanks for the links... but did you see that message about the drive not being accessible?
<fiyawerx_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16294
<h6w> kkman, Try here: http://hostap.epitest.fi/wpa_supplicant/
<cypher> downloading vlc
<cypher> i hope its better than mplayer or gstreamer
<Usunny> vlc is teh shit :>
<Rerre211> Hi! I tried shared folders in Ubuntu, but Ubuntu says I should install Samba. I select "ok" for that, but the same propmt comes up each time I start "shared folders". I cannot see the folders in Windows either. I can ping the machines ok. Can anyone help here?
<cypher> Usunny, then which one is good
<JanHammer> ugh, no one can help me it seems :/
<Solon12> when i click system / quit, only the "lock screen" button has an icon. is there some way to fix it so all the buttons have icons?
<DarkTower> how do i make it so that when i move folder off other computers or off cd's into my home folder, i automatically get permission to it? I hate having to set permissions every time
<Usunny> good one ?
<UKMatt> aww, can you resize after you make them?  its telling me that windows and ubuntu sides are locked
<KenSentMe> jasonm: it's on an external drive?
<cypher> Usunny, yes
<Subhuman> Solon12,  you need to login with gdm
<jasonm> nope
<Usunny> well uhm , try the latest ?
<jasonm> its a second sata
<zommes> hello everyone
<boabsta> DarkTower: u dont want permission to it in your home folder?
<zommes> can i ask something?
<jasonm> KenSentMe, its a second sata
<boabsta> zommes: hello, bash on
<Solon12> Subhuman - i am logged in though. Whats gdm?
<DarkTower> boabsta: i do want permission. but it always copies in without permission, off cds at least
<zommes> well, anyone familiar with mud-games?
<zommes> and the program TinyFugue
<DarkTower> boabsta: pardon me, as read only
<RadiantFire> Solon12: gdm is the Gnome Display Manager
<boabsta> DarkTower: read only?
<boabsta> DarkTower: aah yer
<DarkTower> boabsta: yes
<RadiantFire> Solon12: it is responsible for handling non-terminal (graphical) logins
-italodanc:#ubuntu- good remix of benny hill song tv theme :) ---> http://www.speedyshare.com/173829625.html
<boabsta> DarkTower: that bugs me too, i'd like to hear an answer to that too :)
<DarkTower> boabsta: k thanks
<boabsta> DarkTower: sry
<Solon12> gdm is running though. sorry, im new to ubuntu and a bit confused
<Subhuman> Solon12, the program wheere u type your user in pass in before you ghet to the desktop
<DarkTower> how can i make files from cds copy into my home folder without read only. i shouldnt need to constantly reset that for every file off a cd
<zommes> Somehow, the responses on my commands are not readable
<Subhuman> Solon12, try pushing the power button.
<Subhuman> Solon12, and reboot then look
<JanHammer> does anyone know why ubuntu would be limiting my res to 85? There's no other choices
<JanHammer> er
<JanHammer> refresh rate
<KenSentMe> jasonm: does the disk manager tell you what filesystem is on the disk?
<Solon12> iwhat should i be looking at when i reboot?
<kkman> is there anyway to uninstall UBUNTU?
<JanHammer> does anyone know why ubuntu would be limiting my refresh rate to 85? There's no other choices
<boabsta> JanHammer: look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<JanHammer> heh
<JanHammer> I did
<DarkTower> kkman: just install whatever else you want over the top of it
<JanHammer> boabsta, what would I want to look for?
<bon_> how gay is that no flash 8 for linux
<kkman> DarkTower, i want to install a fresh copyu of ubuntu
<kkman> start from scratch
<DarkTower> kkman: then do that
<KenSentMe> kkman: just run the installation again
<kkman> how do i remove the old installation?
<teckfatt> hello, anyone know what software the ubuntu use for auto mount the ex-harddisk(sda)??
<DarkTower> kkman: you dont need to "uninstall". just start the install again and do it over the top
<boabsta> JanHammer: Section "Monitor" - the VertRefresh and HorizSync are there, look for the specs of your monitor and set those to be the same
<boabsta> JanHammer: Like VertRefresh     50-150
<kkman> will it be a vanila fresh copy of the os?
<MTecknology> I installed qemu and installed WinXP on it but when it got to configuring shit, it froze(just was going to slow) so I tried restarting it with 512 instead 0f 128. It goes into it's bios after 1/2 a second, it goes black and nothing happens, what's wrong?
<JanHammer> boabsta, yes, they're set correctly to my monitor
<kkman> I wnat all old configuration/file sto be removed
<KenSentMe> kkman: you don't have to, just install it again and choose the same partition to install it on
<DarkTower> kkman: it wont have any ice cream flavours but yes it will be a fresh new clean install
<vernek> Hi guys
<kkman> tahnx
<Solon12> what should i be looking at when i reboot?
<boabsta> JanHammer: are you sure your monitor can go higher than 85 at the resolution you are using?
<JanHammer> boabsta, that's not the problem
<JanHammer> it's that ubuntu ONLY has 85 on the dropdown
<JanHammer> I want 60
<KenSentMe> boabsta: he want's it lower
<JanHammer> yes :P
<bon_> what does the error returns fake SECURITY_DESCRIPTOR when install flash player plugin for fire fox on wine
<boabsta> JanHammer: oh dear - i'm off to bed :)
<teckfatt>  hello, anyone know what software the ubuntu use for auto mount the ex-harddisk(sda)??
<DarkTower> JanHammer: why would you want it lower
<JanHammer> ..
<vernek> I have installe few days ago, and I experimenting some problem im my notebook
<boabsta> nn ppl
<mcphail> Has anyone here managed to get wine-doors working?
<vernek> do somebody can helpe me?
<JanHammer> DarkTower, because I want a higher res and in order for that the refresh has to be 60
* zzzen is back (gone 00:16:54)
<DarkTower> JanHammer: ahh, i see
<Raul654> Quick question - the trash applet on the toolbar
<Raul654> I want to put it on the desktop
<KenSentMe> teckfatt: the mounted partitions are in /etc/fstab
<Raul654> what's the name of the program I need to launch?
<JanHammer> DarkTower, no one knows what to do =/
<Arc> so nobody in ubuntu land knows how to get a usb modem working...
<vernek> The probelm is that with ACPI on the processor owrks very hot
<KenSentMe> Raul654: right click on the toolbar, choose add, and select the trash can
<wizardjames> Hello guys, i will be installing ubuntu here soon.. from gentoo. hope it works
<DarkTower> JanHammer: what version of Ubuntu are you using? I found breezy had problems with res and refresh rate setability
<KenSentMe> Arc: what modem is it?
<Trooper_> why not spend less and get a PCI modem
<Arc> KenSentMe: its a creative modem blaster
<JanHammer> DarkTower, the latest, dapper drake
<Raul654> Ken - I don't want it on the toolbar - I want it on the desktop
<Arc> KenSentMe: I'm 99% sure it's supported, as evidence by:
<vernek> does anybody have faced this problem?
<Arc> root@Red:~# usbmodules --device /proc/bus/usb/002/003
<Arc> cdc-acm
<KenSentMe> Raul654: ah, ok
<DarkTower> JanHammer: sorry cant help, havent switched to it yet
<fiyawerx_> anyone know what would cause an idle ssh session to just lock up?
<JanHammer> utrrhthghhh
<vincenz> Anyone know why firefox consumes so much memory?
<JanHammer> DarkTower, what did you have to do? X hasn't changed in a long while
<joey-> Hello?
<teckfatt> KenSentMe: tz, is not fstab, it like pmount, it will auto mount the drive when plug in but not in fstab
<Raul654> I just need to know either (a) the name of the trash applet, or (b) how to move an icon from the bar onto the desktop
<DarkTower> JanHammer: keep trying on here i would say, some of the devs come on
<wizardjames> vincenz , it could be a plugin or theme
<joey-> Could anyone help me with a video card issue it seems?
<jvai> set the cache to zero
<DarkTower> JanHammer: i fortunately could ignore it in my case. i would say play with the xconf file resolution setting
<vincenz> Any know when they'll fix the ATI bugs?
<joey-> During installation, it will not load up past the Ubuntu... "Check" if you will.
<vincenz> And what can I use as alternative at the moment for direct rendering?
<JanHammer> DarkTower, haven't found a refresh rate list, I even tried lowering the monitor refresh manually and it didn't change anythiong
<JanHammer> gah!
<Arc> vincenz: indirect rendering or mesa software rendering
<vincenz> Arc: I maent as alternative to fglrx to get direct rendering to work
<wizardjames> i got "ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386_001.iso" on my desktop .. donno when i downloaded it.. soemone tell me what it is? (live cd??)
<Arc> vincenz: you really want to spend the $30 to get yourself a nice ATI Radeon 9200
<vincenz> For non openGL stuff, just plain 2d stuff... typing in gnometerminal is seriously lagged
<Solon12> when i click system / quit, only the "lock screen" button has an icon. is there some way to fix it so all the buttons have icons?
<vincenz> Arc: Taht's great, I'll tell my laptop manufacturer
<joey-> hahaha radeon 9200
<joey-> i have one
<joey-> :(
<KenSentMe> wizardjames: it's livecd and install cd in one
<wizardjames> ok.. that works.
<Arc> KenSentMe: any idea?
<bioticpro> Im trying to decide between these cards http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductCompare.asp?SubCategory=48&CompareItemList=N82E16814143038%2CN82E16814127203%2CN82E16814133149%2CN82E16814143056 for a dell optiplex gx260, any advice on which to get please
<udo> how can i setup my f200 crypto modem i already have ubuntu dapper release?
<KenSentMe> Arc: sorry, have you searched the ubuntu forums?
<vincenz> Arc: I have an X300
<Arc> KenSentMe: yes.
<joey-> I have a problem: When I boot Ubuntu on this computer, it goes to the point where it'll start checking itself out, checking my computer. Then when it goes to load X, crashes.
<joey-> I have an ATI RADEON 9200.
<joey-> But I also have an onboard intel 801e.
<joey-> 810e*
<vincenz> x300 is quite good imho
<joey-> When I take out the video card (radeon), it works fine.
<joey-> with it in
<Arc> joey-: did you disable the internal video?
<joey-> no go
<vincenz> I can run oblivion on it
<joey-> Arc: I can't even LOAD Ubuntu.
<udo> how can i setup my f200 crypto modem i already have ubuntu dapper release?
<Arc> joey-: I'm using a system now that has a i915 w/ ati radeon 9200SE 128mb and it runs smooth as silk
<Arc> joey-: you'd disable it in the bios.
<vincenz> Arc: my x300 has 128MB
<zzzen> KenSentMe: Did you have time to look at my sound problem? http://dod.goleshet.com/sndbug
<joey-> Oh, seriously?
<danny-khi> can i access webpages from a socks proxy on port 1080
<jvai> i want xen on ubuntu :(
<joey-> Oh, wow, I'll brb, thanks Arc.
<Arc> joey-: also, did you install with the radeon card installed?
<joey-> Going to try it.
<KenSentMe> zzzen: i have time, but i doubt i can help
<joey-> Arc: Yeah.
<joey-> Is it okay if i PM Arc?
<Arc> ok try the bios.
<zzzen> :(
<clparker> JOEY GET A MAC
<joey-> ACTUALLY I AM
<enyc> ???
<Arc> joey-: you're on a mac?
<joey-> No.
<joey-> But I'm going to get one.
* qt4x11 enjoys dapper
<joey-> :)
<Arc> why?
<few> Hi everyone! help me somebody I compile new release of mplayer with gui support so which video output method i have to chose( sory foe my english)
<joey-> Arc: watch this
<joey-> (CPU1) Intel Celeron CPU 1200MHz @ 1195MHz (Trigem Computer, Inc. Lomita mainboard) , 53.94MB free (HDDs) 37.2GB, 12.5GB free
<joey-> (VGA3) RADEON 9200 SERIES - Secondary (128MB) (OS) Microsoft Windows XP Professional (SP2), 1d 1h 16m 8s uptime, 1w 3d 9h 6m 3s uptime record
<Arc> um ok
<joey-> at this point, anything is better than this machine
<jvai> totem is now my new wmp, but muuuch simpler, thnk u easy ubuntu
<danny-khi> can i access webpages from a socks proxy on port 1080
<joey-> anyway, brb
<Arc> c'mon someone has got to have experience with usb modems
<flavio> OI
<flavio> HELLO
<jasonm> KenSentMe, it says its a ext3 filesystem
<few> Hi everyone! help me somebody I compile new release of mplayer with gui support so which video output driver I've to chose gl or gl2?
<zzzen> I'm sure it's a simple newbie thing: oss mixer doesn't see the pcm (alsa mixer does) and after reboots all channels are muted and with volume 0. I don't mind changing my setup to something that is known to work. I just want to have the mixer saved between reboots
<void^> few: usually xv, but gl/gl2 won't hurt.
<KenSentMe> jasonm: does it give any access path (sorry, i'm on a dutch ubuntu)
<few> i don't habe xv there. What should i do?
<jasonm> KenSentMe, sorry gparted says its a ext3 filesystem, disk manager says its ntsf
<clparker> mac is my favorite
<KenSentMe> jasonm: have you closed gparted?
<udo> how can i setup my f200 crypto modem i already have ubuntu dapper release?
<jasonm> KenSentMe, the access path is /media/sdb1
<bon_> why doesnt flash work aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh try this page http://lab.andre-michelle.com/ lots of cool flash experments
<jasonm> KenSentMe, ive closed and opened both
<JanHammer> does anyone know why ubuntu would be limiting my refresh rate to 85? There's no other choices
<clparker> flash doesnt work because ubunto is shit
<udo> how can i setup my f200 crypto modem i already have ubuntu dapper release?
<few> what should i do to have XV in mplayer video driver. And what is better gl or gl2
<zzzen> flash doesn't work because *flash* is closed-source shit :)
<KenSentMe> jasonm: go to disk manager and to the partition, choose deactivate and the click format
<clparker> no its bc ubunto is inferior to mac
<hyphenated> JanHammer: because it probed your monitor to get a list of refresh rates, and your monitor didn't report any higher than 85Hz
<zzzen> clparker: define inferior. also, do you find ubuntu chatrooms superior to mac ones
<KenSentMe> hyphenated: he doesn't want a higher rate but a lower
<anonymouse> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is a (slow) way of doing remote desktop, x11vnc uses your current session. A faster remote desktop is !freenx
<JanHammer> hyphenated, ffs it ONLY lists 85, nothing lower or higher
<jasonm> KenSentMe, its already disabled, theres only an enable button
<anonymouse> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<KenSentMe> jasonm: can you choose format?
<clparker> chatrooms are the only thing ubunto has going for itself
<anonymouse> thanks ubotu
* JanHammer doesn't know how many times he has to say that D:
<hyphenated> JanHammer: for a laugh, run 'sudo ddcprobe' in a terminal, and put the output in a pastebin
<cius> zzzen, :-) I ws wondering about that myself
<few> what should i do to have XV mplayer video output driver( i compiled it). And what is better gl or gl2( this is what i have at this moment)
<fiyawerx_> anon have you got freenx running?
<bioticpro> clparker: ubuntu supports more hardware than mac, and is free
<fiyawerx_> having a rough time with it here
<JanHammer> "sudo: dccprobe: command not found
<JanHammer> "
<jasonm> KenSentMe, yes
<sharket> hello
<jasonm> KenSentMe, i just clicked format
<KenSentMe> jasonm: then choose ext3
<anonymouse> fiyawerx_: until 2 minutes ago i didn't know it existed.
<Usunny> any one of you guys got an asus pundit ?
<clparker> clparker is my slave name, i go by mohammed akawahow now
<anonymouse> fiyawerx_: i came here to see if anyone knew how to enable vnc before a user was logged on.  I'll try freenx
<KenSentMe> jasonm: then define a folder in wich the drive should be accesible
<Leafw> is there anyway to tell apt-get to do a 'clean' for packages that have not yet been configured ?
<jasonm> KenSentMe, formating is now done, it says its ext3 but it says 76.33 gb not availible. and the enable button does not do anything
<Leafw> my disk run out of space before finishing the configure
<fiyawerx_> anonymouse: im trying to redo it again now, would love to know if you can get it working
<jasonm> KenSentMe, what do you mean define the folder
<KenSentMe> jasonm: you could change /media/sdb1 to something else
<KenSentMe> jasonm: i've mounted a partition to the folder /projects for example
<clparker> LINUX IS FOR SLAVES!
<jvai> lol
<anonymouse> fiyawerx_: will let you know
<andax> how do I change the sound card used for alsa oss emulation?
<jasonm> can i just call it media because thats what i want in it
<clparker> LINUX IS FOR NERDS THAT LIVE IN THEIR MOMS BASEMENT
<jvai> linux is for trailsetters
<KenSentMe> jasonm: the problem is that all external drives are mounted in media, like /media/cdrom etc
<cius> I agree, I get free milk and cookies this way though
<zzzen> clparker. You could be a perfect troop for OMF: http://principiadiscordia.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=3&sid=83db529cd76c3330522866a2fcd01110
<zzzen> but they don't advertize products, though
<KenSentMe> jasonm: but you could call it /media/jason
<jasonm> KenSentMe, how do i do that
<zzzen> jasonm: sudo mkdir /media/jason
<jasonm> now what?
<hyphenated> JanHammer: ddcprobe, not dccprobe ;-)
<KenSentMe> jasonm: go to disk managaer, your partition, choose deactivate (if needed), click change and fill in /media/jason
<zzzen> jasonm: now you have a mountpoint, so you can manually sudo mount /dev/something /media/jason
<zzzen> or add it to fstab
<rigonatti> hi all !
<KenSentMe> jasonm: or you could do what zzzen says
<rigonatti> does anyone know how to move a directory and copy trough terminal ?
<KenSentMe> rigonatti: hi there
<rigonatti> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<Usunny> mv <folder>
<jonex> I installed the normal ubuntu, and now I want 64bit dual core support. But I can't find any such kernel in my reposotories.
<KenSentMe> rigonatti: cd /var/www is change to folder /var/www, cp is copy
<jonex> What to do?
<kkman> Looking for a tutorial /how-to for installing wpa
<kkman> any suggestions ?
<KenSentMe> !tell kkman about wpa
<lnxkde> someone knows a good place to buy a domain?
<fiyawerx_> anonymouse: i get this when setting it up "COMMAND_START_KDE=/usr/bin/dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session startkde"
<jonex> lnxkde, Depends on the ending, godaddy is alright for com, net and org I guess.
<fiyawerx_> looks like it doesnt like that command for some reason
<ryanakca> would it be possible to install ubuntu with debian boot floppies? and then when you run /usr/sbin/base-config, just put in ubuntu repos instead of deb?<
<jasonm> still doesnt work
<jasonm> thanks for the help
<JanHammer> hyphenated, oh ^_^
<jasonm> i have to go to work
<jasonm> thanks again guys, bye
<sysdoc> lnxkde, aplus.net
<JanHammer> hyphenated, want me to PM you it?
<fiyawerx_> rather, "Invalid value " on that error above
<hyphenated> JanHammer: pastebin. eg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<fiyawerx_> comes up for gnome too
<JanHammer> hyphenated, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16295
<pooya> is there a Human theme for thunderbird?
<JanHammer> Pooya, google is your friend ^_^
<pooya> JanHammer, couldn't find one
<sysdoc> human?
<pooya> JanHammer, found one for firefix
<pooya> yes
<pooya> Human is default theme for ubuntu
<JanHammer> yes
<JanHammer> I know
<Jemt> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th and latest release of Ubuntu. Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake"
<ebaad>  i have done the upgrade to Dapper, shall i restart the system to see the difference
<Jemt> ebaad: Yes
<ebaad> thanks
<pooya> also, any recommendation on how to take care of filesystem?
<Jemt> ebaad: Depending whether Dapper contains a new kernel, it might be enough to just restart X
<sysdoc> question: will the upgrade break a custom kernel?
<Jemt> ah, bugger
<TonySt> Right.... I updated to kubuntu 6.6, and accidently erased most of my config files. I can reconstruct most of them, but one thing is puzzling me: The volume on my machine is now almost inaudibly low. Anyone know why, or how I could fix it?
<Jemt> TonySt: I prefer adjusting the volume using aumix - try that
<Usunny> im thinking about geting the 64bit version of ubuntu, is that a really bad idea ? sounds like lots of stuff dosent work :S
<pattersj> how to get KDE packages in order to write them to CD without apt-get?
<Jemt> TonySt: If it dosn't exist, then 'apt-get install aumix'
<Foci> Hey all i'm about to start my first install of Ubuntu... any suggestions??
<Trooper_> anybody give me some steam + wine or cedega help
<Jemt> Usunny: I can recommend Breezy if that exists in a 64 bit version. It is quite stable. Dapper sucks in my opinion
<Usunny> hmm ok :s
<fiyawerx_> man even after apt-get install gnome-desktop, i still get Invalid value "COMMAND_START_GNOME=/usr/bin/dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session gnome-session"
<livingdaylight> i dont understand why people use Suse
<TonySt> Jemt: Well, the thing is, i'm not connected to the internet just yet, that's been erased with the configs. I'll work on getting the net up right now, as i'll need that someday anyway.
<TonySt> Jemt: thanks
<compengi> in ubuntu can i know my uptime?
<livingdaylight> xpm -Uvh? Yikes!
<sysdoc> OK, let me ask this then. Is there a www page for detail instructions on how to upgrade to dapper, and the requirements?
<gnomefreak> compengi: uptime
<fiyawerx_> type uptime at a console prompt, will do it, compengi
<jrib> ubotu: tell sysdoc about upgrade
<Jemt> TonySt: Welcome :)
<sysdoc> jrib, thank you
<he11work> anyone here know why ubunto stops while loading and cant configure my wireless interface and just stops there and keeps trying till eventually i have to restart???
<fiyawerx_> does anyone know a correct gnome startup command besides the one above?
<jrib> sysdoc: that page doesn't have requirements, but if you can run breezy, then dapper should be ok
<Solon12> when i click system / quit, only the "lock screen" button has an icon. is there some way to fix it so all the buttons have icons?
<Jemt> he11work: I had the same problem - it took 1-5 minutes until it gave up. But when I logged into Gnome, it worked fine
<Jemt> he11work: That was in Breezy though
<Jemt> Solon12: Using Dapper og Breezy ?
<udo> how can i setup my f200 crypto modem i already have ubuntu dapper release?
<he11work> hmm idk what ig ot... im using Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake)
<Jemt> Solon12: And have you changed the theme ? There is a bug in the Human theme. Don't know if it has been solved yet
<rigonatti> hi all ....does anyone know why a script run in KDE and do not in Gnome ?
<Solon12> Jemt: im using the newest version of ubuntu. yes, i changed the theme
<Frem> How can I make firefox open mailto links using Thunderbird instead od Evolution?
<JanHammer> hyphenated, prod.
<Jemt> Solon12: Then try another theme - it might contain a bug
<Jemt> Frem: You can set it in "Prefered applications"
<jrib> Frem: system > preferences > preferred applications
<Jemt> Frem: It is in one of the Preferences menues
<andax> how do I change the default sound card used by old OSS-only apps?
<hyphenated> JanHammer: that's where it gets some of the mode info for your monitor from, and is probably why you can only pick 85 for the refresh rate
<Fluid0> to upgrade to dapper drake, i run the cd and then?
<Solon12> Jemt: ive tried 3 different themes. same thing
<jrib> ubotu: tell Fluid0 about upgrade
<JanHammer> hyphenated, and how do I change?
<Jemt> Solon12: Hm, weird. Don't know what could be causing it then
<he11work> jemt:i'm running dapper drake u have any idea what i can do to fix it??
<Leafw> anyone on powerpc? How can one set the command key to be the control key? It's not in the keyboard preferences
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@fal-design.de]  by Seveas
<Jemt> he11work: Nope, unfortunately not.
<he11work> bah thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b neoxan*!*@*]  by apokryphos
<rigonatti> can I resize icons on Gnome ? or change the size?
<Jemt> he11work: I simply don't know - i just lieved with it.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Jemt> he11work: Are you using DHCP ?
<grodius> Hi could someone help me im trying to compile the GAIM beta from source and I cant figure it out
<jonex> What kernel should I use for my dual core athlon cpu?
<rigonatti> can i even set my mime types icons manually ?
<Jemt> he11work: And do you know which card there is your wireless? (ie. eth1)
<rigonatti> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<he11work> jemt: i tried, but that also doesnt work and freezes up my comp, its ra0 its a belkin g wireless
<rigonatti> !icon
<ubotu> I know nothing about icon
<jrib> grodius: do you need to compile? there are debs available
<rigonatti> !mimetypes
<ubotu> I know nothing about mimetypes
<he11work> Jemt: its a F5D7000 ver.6000
<JanHammer> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<jrib> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots
<Jemt> he11work: I doubt it is ra0 - I've never seen that in Ubuntu
<grodius> jrib i wasnt aware of any available debs, where are they?
<Jemt> he11work: What chipset ?
<jrib> ubotu: tell grodius about gaim2
<he11work> Jemt thats what it says when i run iwconfig and when i do the network settings thing
<Jemt> he11work: Paste 'ifconfig -a' to a pastebin
<salah> hi people. I have a joystick which is plugged in to the game port on my sound card, where is the device by default? (like /dev/sound0 or something)
<he11work> im on my windows OS right now since i cant get into ubuntu
<fiyawerx_> after installing gnome-desktop, does this look wrong to anyone? /usr/bin/dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session gnome-session
<Jemt> he11work: Then I can't help you
<pdub> anyone know why thumbnails of pictures do not appear on shared folders in Nautilus?
<wizardjames> i am going to get a wireless card for my laptop.. is there some brand that i should get that should work better with ubuntu..or does it really matter?
<he11work> ill do that and brb... thanks jemt
<Jemt> he11work: Good :)
<varsendaggr> hey how can i get japanese fonts for blender?
<neotard> pdub:  nautilus is set by default to only do thumbnails for local files iirc
<ardchoille> fiyawerx_: hold on and I'll give you what my monitor has for that
<grodius> could someone get me a link to a deb of the GAIM beta?
<sysdoc> pdub, probably because you have it set to local files only
<jrib> grodius: check your private messages from ubotu
<judah> wizardjames: stick with something with an atheros chipset or prism2 chipset for most functionality.
<Socceroos_Woooot> !gaim2
<ubotu> Packages for Gaim 2 beta 3 can be found via https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2006-April/072721.html
<judah> wizardjames: are you getting a minipci for inside your laptop or pcmcia/cardbus?
<pdub> where do I change that - in config editor?
<wizardjames> pcmcia
<few> Hi everyone. How to change MPlayer. For exaple playing one wideo I click on another video and new mplayer running. I wanna change it - new video opening in the same player. Help me
<judah> wizardjames: on sec.. just got a phone call..
<pizux> hello is there a way to know my motherboard sockets?
<sysdoc> pdub, Edit>prefrences>Preview tab
<neotard> pdub:  open up gconf-editor and go to apps->nautilus
<JanHammer> KenSentMe, I see something odd, see I have an FX5500 and installed the nvidia driver, now there SHOULD be an nvidia section in there
<ardchoille> fiyawerx_: My System Monitor has: /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session x-session-manager
<ardchoille> fiyawerx_: I installed the Ubuntu desktop CD
<JanHammer> but the thing is that ubuntu chose the wrong card so I ended up making it point to my nvidia
<pattersj> quit
<JanHammer> the lable is still the intel one though.
<JanHammer> label*
<pdub> I see a setting for preview_sound and it's set to local_only
<fiyawerx_> ardchoille: thanks, is that for xdm?
<ardchoille> fiyawerx_: gdm
<sysdoc> pdub, clk the lil drop down
<pdub> neotard: I see it
<fiyawerx_> ardchoille: oh, will try that then for the gnome option, trying to get freenx running and its getting very frustrating hehe
<juanfer2k> HELP PLEASE! Installed 5.10 and wp is not starting woth LILo!
<ardchoille> fiyawerx_: oh, ok. I know nothing of freenx
<few> How to change mplayer new video openning in the same player not in new.
<pandamonium> how is mplayer?
<pdub> sysdoc: thanks!
<sysdoc> np
<pandamonium> i installed vlc
<few> gmplayer
<pandamonium> and i like it
<juanfer2k> How to onfigure lilo to dual boot- xp and breezy
<juanfer2k> =?
<wizardjames> i havent touched ubuntu for over a year..
<wizardjames> lets see how its been doing..on a ibm t20 (256mb ram, 700mhz p3)
<sysdoc> juanfer2k, see the wiki search for 'dual boot'
<neotard> juanfer2k:  ick.. what's wrong with grub?
<juanfer2k> Thanks
<wizardjames> but i gota go and get my wireless card before they close the store..
<grodius> jrib thanks
<crogue5> what wireless card you getting?
<crogue5> or does anyone know what works best with Dapper?
<pandamonium> in general i'm finding services are tricky to set up under the desktop flavour of ubuntu
<juanfer2k> i mean Lilo, xp is not starting, just loading linux and FUN! but they need xp here
<joosep> hi i have a question aboutthe clock applet
<sysdoc> juanfer2k, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo?highlight=%28boot%29%7C%28dual%29
<joosep> on mouse hover it says that click here to show your appointments and tasks
<wizardjames> no idea what i am getting for a wireless card.. all i know is it needs to be pcmcia.
<few> So somebody know how help me. I wanna click in Nautilus on the clips and video wich is playing now must stop and new begin to play in new window. HELP ME
<joosep> how do i set them?
<kr4z> anybody have any experience with fglrx "big desktop" mode?
<joey-> Ahhh.
<joey-> Arc left.
<joey-> :\
<juanfer2k> thanks sysdoc
<arigoss> I just installed ubuntu and I'm having trouble figuring out how to add stuff to my applications window that's actually installed.
<sysdoc> sure, cheers
<arigoss> i figured out how to connect to net in terminal
<arigoss> but i can't find the connect client that's installed in ubuntu somewhere
<joey-> I'm having a problem with my video card.
<joey-> Ubuntu seems to crash.
<pandamonium> arigoss, what do you mean?
<judah> wizardjames: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=wireless&titlesearch=Titles
<emilio> hola alguien habla espaol
<Socceroos_Woooot> arigoss: you mean adding things to the menu? right-click on the applications menu, Edit Menus
<arigoss> there are "packages" that are installed, that I don't know how to access
<arigoss> they aren't in the edit menus either
<jasay> joosep, applications > office > evolution
<sysdoc> emilio, no habla
<Socceroos_Woooot> pandamonium: services? do you mean daemon processes?
<joosep> thanks!
<joosep> cya
<pandamonium> arigoss, are you running the gnome flavour?
<jajaja-> im using ubuntu 6.06 and have heard that i need to use sql4 and not sql5 during setup of mythtv...how can i set it to only get 4
<neotard> kr4z:  what's up?
<sysdoc> flavour?? lol good one
<Socceroos_Woooot> arigoss: ok, but you can add them there.  Yes some applications don't create menu entries.  File a bug :)
<arigoss> I don't know pandamonium, I just downloaded a generic desktop ISO
<emilio> pero me entienden, tengo dudas para instalar lo mas facil del mundo pero no pedo
<anonymouse> fiyawerx_: i have an amd chip and I can't get the package manager to believe it can load an i386 package instead, so far no freenx install
<arigoss> so i have to access them in terminal socceroos?
<Socceroos_Woooot> arigoss: does the system menu have "About Gnome" in it?
<juanfer2k> hola emilio podes ayudarme con el lilo=?
<brimble> I know what ur problem is is anonymouse
<apokryphos> !es
<judah> wizardjames: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=wireless&titlesearch=Titles
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<pandamonium> Socceroos_Woooot, first of all congratulations! services i mean by MTA, MDA and a few other things
<arigoss> i don't have a system menu
<Kodfish> Hey, i just installed hedgehog... can i upgrade via the dapper drake alt. install?
<anonymouse> brimble: cool.  can you tell me? ;)
<pandamonium> i really need to sit down and RTFM ;)
<emilio> ok
<brimble> anonymouse: You have an AMD chip :) !
<sysdoc> hey I wanna use that bot too, dadgummit!
<Socceroos_Woooot> pandamonium: ah, kk - http://help.ubuntu.com/
<fiyawerx_> anonymouse: i just redid the install with dpkg and the file from freenx, it installed fine, and i still have the same problem, the client connects and then nothing happens
<Socceroos_Woooot> arigoss: hmm ok
<Socceroos_Woooot> pandamonium: and thanks!
<fiyawerx_> like it just never starts anything on my client machine, if i look in the session manager, the sessions there, i just don't know what to do with it, hehe
<kr4z> neotard: I'm trying to use my laptop's LCD and an external VGA monitor with one desktop across them, and I got it half working, but there seems to be an invisible part where my mouse can go that's off the edge of my laptop's LCD (it's a smaller resolution)
<constantine-xvi> getting bunches of 403's when i try to apt-get update, have tried archive , se.archive, us.archive and the first mirror on the US list
<arigoss> should I have a systems menu socceroos? and if so, why don't I? heh
<anonymouse> fiyawerx_: well i'll try using command line to install instead.  i am just annoyed that there's a package manager GUI and I can't use it =)
<neotard> kr4z:  if the screens are different resolutions, it will
<anonymouse> will let you know what i find.
<few> How to play all video's in one player ( mplayer) I want one stoping another running not like now - new running old playing how to do this
<pandamonium> arigoss, if you look at your menu at the top, clicking is there "Applications Places System"?
<kr4z> neotard: ah
<Socceroos_Woooot> arigoss: if you installed the gnome version you would.  You might have another ubuntu flavour (kubuntu or xubuntu)
<fiyawerx_> oh, yeah im doing all this via sssh from work into home so have to use the command line anonymouse
<sysdoc> I tell you guys something this channel just rocks. I installed Mandriva and popped into their channel and it was dead. You guys are doing a great job here. Keep it up
<neotard> kr4z:  the desktop is essentially one BIG rectangle, and your two monitors are little squares looking into it.
<Socceroos_Woooot> sysdoc: onya! :)
<sysdoc> lol
<kr4z> neotard: is there no way to stop the mouse from going there?
<neotard> kr4z:  as you can imagine, if you have a smaller and a bigger sitting next to each other there will be dead space.
<arigoss> no
<pandamonium> did you enjoy the game Socceroos_Woooot ?
<arigoss> if I goto edit the menu, a system tools shows up that doesn't actually show in the menu
<Socceroos_Woooot> pandamonium: no :P
<fiyawerx_> gonna enable some logging and see what i get
<fiyawerx_> ls
<fiyawerx_> oops
<Socceroos_Woooot> pandamonium: don't start me.  And it's O/T :)
<neotard> kr4z:  no, but the mouse only knows about the big rectangle, not the little ones :)
<arigoss> actually, it just says system. My bad
<arigoss> system tools in add/remove application
<pandamonium> Socceroos_Woooot, you're through though... so let's leave it at that
<few> Do you ignore me? How to open new video in the same player( Mplayer) Help please
<Socceroos_Woooot> pandamonium: indeed :)
<Kodfish> Hey! yesterday i heard it is possible to run xfce under ubuntu without installing xubuntu. is that true?
<constantine-xvi> unable to apt-get from 5 different mirrors
<pandamonium> fair dinkum mate ;)
<he11work> Jemt: u here still?? i got my stuff now :D
<Jemt> he11work: show me :)
<he11work> sweet :D
<he11work> ok...
<neotard> Kodfish:  sure, why wouldn't it be?
<kr4z> neotard: hmm, ok. There's another problem I'm having though, whenever I log out and log in as a different user the dual monitors stop working
<constantine-xvi> Kodfish: apt-get install xfce4, assuming your apt-get is up
<he11work> join #nub so i dont spam here
<he11work> :P
<Socceroos_Woooot> few: unlikely you're being ignored. just that people don't know
<kr4z> neotard: in very strange ways
<Kodfish> thanks! =D
<Kodfish> how do i switch to it after i get it?
<kr4z> neotard: in that the mouse can go off the edge of the screen, but it's not the side where the other monitor used to be
<pandamonium> (and no... I don't know any aussies who actually say that except for that bloke from home and away
<he11work> Jemt: join #nub please so i can spam that useless chan instead of this one :p
<Socceroos_Woooot> pandamonium: lol
<constantine-xvi> Kodfish: b4 you log in, click Options, then session
* Socceroos_Woooot doesn't say it either
<KenSentMe> Does anyone know how i can make media files on my desktop show up by a certain icon, rather than showing a thumbnail of the content?
<Kodfish> cool. thanks a ton.
<pandamonium> anyway, tinkering in ubuntu is a little trickier than other distros
<neotard> Kodfish:  after you restart gdm, before logging in make sure to choose a different session
<Sloppy> hello?
<KenSentMe> hi?
<pandamonium> not trickier as such... more PITA using sudo
<Sloppy> I have a quick question
<neotard> pandamonium:  you can always "sudo bash" :)
<constantine-xvi> can anyone else apt-get update from any archive without getting a bunch of 403s?
<Socceroos_Woooot> pandamonium: aahh, or 'sudo -i'
<Sloppy> I am settting up two drives in raid 0, should I have each drive on its own channel or can I just plug them both into one
<pandamonium> neotard, does that open up a su enabled terminal?
<neotard> pandamonium:  try it out :)
<kr4z> neotard: any ideas about the second problem?
<LjL> constantine-xvi: sure
<valehru> does ubuntu support the 2.4 kernel?
<constantine-xvi> LjL: which archive?
<LjL> constantine-xvi: a mixture of the french and italian ones, currently
<pandamonium> even our lass is getting to grips with it though
<neotard> kr4z:  I was looking because I didn't off the top of my head :)
<kr4z> ahh
<Socceroos_Woooot> valehru: The Hoary release (5.04) does
<billybennett> Can someone help me run a command every 15 mins using cron?
<valehru> ok thx
<kr4z> neotard: I suspect it has something to do with gnome
<Caroline_wp> Hey everyone
<LjL> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. There is a decent howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<neotard> kr4z:  assuming your configuration of xorg is good, there shouldn't be any change there.
<billybennett> hi Caroline_wp
<distanceisdeath> how do i install a .bin?
<valehru> need 2.4 for open mosix thx Socceroos_Woooot
<pandamonium> i don't know if it's ubuntu putting things in strange places or what but webmin seems to need some tweaking
<kr4z> neotard: I used the "Screen Resolution" thing to change the resolution to 1024x768 when I took off the second monitor one time, and then when I changed it back dual monitors stopped working on that user
<neotard> kr4z:  tbh, don't know much about the x environment much.  but spent the last couple of weeks twiddling with fglrx and radeon drivers :)
<kr4z> heh
<kr4z> I see
<ardchoille> distanceisdeath: a .bin file needs to be launched:  sh filename.bin
<carlos> hello
<valehru> distanceisdeath, ./nameoffile.bin
<valehru> sh filename bin
<distanceisdeath> okay
<kr4z> neotard: I've been trying to figure this out for like a week :S
<pandamonium> but i *do* like the usb pendrive support
<kr4z> neotard: fglrx doesn't seem to have much documentation
<carlos> necesitoooo ayuda
<ardchoille> !sp
<ubotu> I know nothing about sp
<ardchoille> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<guard> kr4z: /usr/share/doc/xdriver-fglrx. read this is more then enough doc
<kr4z> ahhh
<kr4z> thanks
<guard> ur welcomed
<carlos> hello
<neotard> kr4z:  doesn't talk about all the incompatibilies you'll come in contact with once you have it running :
<neotard> :p
<guard> kr4z: all docs for any installed package is in /usr/share/doc/packagename
<pandamonium> a proper operating system doesn't need to know what format a drive is, and ubuntu just mounts the flash disk
<Socceroos_Woooot> valehru: i'm terribly sorry, i think that answer was wrong, i'm checking it
<distanceisdeath> it says it cannot execute the binary file
<he11work> Jetm:join #nub again please :D
<he11work> forgot aobut the kick on spam hting :p
<valehru> Socceroos_Woooot, thx..
<neotard> pandamonium:  how would an operating system operate w/o knowing what filesystem it is using?
<kr4z> guard: hmm, there doesn't seem to be a directory for fglrx
<kr4z> neotard: incompatibilities?
<guard> kr4z: dpkg -L xdriver-fglrx will tell you where the docs are
<pandamonium> sorry neotard the layers beneath the o/s i mean
<guard> kr4z: or if you are more familiar with synaptic you can check installed files
<kinnetica> can anyone help me change the default mp3 player?  i just installed xxms and have had troubles making it the default.
<neotard> pandamonium:  the bios is below the os...
<jrib> !default
<ubotu> To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<Socceroos_Woooot> valehru: yes, i've checked on http://packages.ubuntu.com (searching for linux-image).  Ubuntu has been 2.6.x since it's first release.  Apologies for initially misleading you
<he11work> Jemt:ill spam here with it....
<he11work> ra0       Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:00:00:00:00:00          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)          Interrupt:185sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1          RX packets:0 errors:0 dro
<lampshade> Lame question, does anyone happen to know where the scores for gnometris are set so I can reset them?
<he11work> i think thats what you wanted
<neotard> ubotu !pastbin > hellwork
<kr4z> guard: apparently the documentation is the copyright and the changelog :S
<valehru> Socceroos_Woooot, no problem
<pandamonium> what i mean is at o/s layer it tells the application layers "i've got it" and they believe it
<neotard> use pastebin
<valehru> you wouldnt know a distro with that kernel though?
<guard> kr4z: let me check for i got the docs from it. sorry just had a fresh install myself
<he11work> im not using ubunto.. im on windows atm.... till i can figure this out :d
<constantine-xvi> no matter what mirror i use, most of the repositories bounce out with a 403 in apt-get update
<Jemt> he11work: Put it on pastebin.org
<valehru> @ Socceroos_Woooot , you wouldnt know a distro with that kernel though?
<he11work> k
<pandamonium> ok neotard above... was getting a little confused at the system map
<ebaad> me back
<Socceroos_Woooot> valehru: looks like debian has it - http://packages.debian.org
<he11work> umm how do i put it on pastebin.org.... it looks like some sort of search engine...
<ebaad> with success
<ebaad> I have upgraded to Dapper without any major issue
<ebaad> sound is working and everthing else also
* judah listens to the crowd roar with happiness. 
<Socceroos_Woooot> ebaad: don't speak too soon :P
<ebaad> many thanks to Jrib
<ebaad> why
<Socceroos_Woooot> ebaad: j/k
<LiteHedded> i'm taking this sort of hacker class and I've hit a wall on an assignment anyone wanna take a crack at it?
<neotard> !pastbin > hellwork
<neotard> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ebaad> what do u mean by j/k
<he11work> thanks ubotu
<billybennett> lol send me your notes LiteHedded :P
<judah> j == just k == kidding
<Socceroos_Woooot> ebaad: joking
<anonymouse> fiyawerx_: i'm giving up.  it turns out that getting freenx to work on amd64 is damn near impossible
<judah> == /
<judah> heh..
<anonymouse> sry can't help
<ebaad> man u scared me
<Socceroos_Woooot> oops - see judah
<JanHammer> heh
<guard> kr4z: sorry seems i have lot to do to restore the system before my renistall. i am sure i got the docs from the dir i told you about check the zip files and installed files on your sys. good luck and now i have 6-7 hours of config and restore take care
<ebaad> I have tested almost everything
<Socceroos_Woooot> ebaad: sorry about that
<JanHammer> I fixed my res issue
<ebaad> no problem
<ebaad> congrats Janhammer
<JanHammer> turns out if I just set the res in xorg, X auto calcs the needed refresh
<ebaad> you have been struggling with it for a while
<JanHammer> so now I'm on 60
<ebaad> wow
<ebaad> thats great news
<JanHammer> yeah :P
<pandamonium> generic question: if i am using a mail server, would it suffice to change my mx record at my ISP/domain host to my IP and will my server here pick it up or do I need to setup DNS?
* JanHammer is lucky to have an uber linux geek as his friend
<he11work> Jemt: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16301
<neotard> JanHammer:  it doesn't always get it right :)
<he11work> if it worked thats it
<ebaad> hey whatever works man
<JanHammer> neotard, luckily this time it did ^_^
<Mouzz> I have accidently removed 13 packages which I need... I have removed libgl1-mesa-dev which led to 13 pkg's to be removed... (I have names). Now if I try to reinstall them, I get dependency error's... Can anyone assist?
<he11work> Jemt:first its ifconfig -a then its iwconfig, then its lspci -v i think
<Jemt> he11work: Checking
<judah> pandamonium: dns will have to resolv whatever domain you use for mail to the ip of the primary mx.
<steve> pan: you'd need dns
<he11work> thanks Jemt :D
<neotard> Mouzz:  just uninstalled and want to reinstall, when you do system says you need another package and it won't be installed?
<constantine-xvi> does anyone know what on mars is wrong with the package archives?
<ebaad> i guess now i will try to work on the things that were not working in Breezey
<ebaad> just one comment that I lost the installation of office suite
<pandamonium> judah, can i set that ip at my remote dns only or do i need to set it up on the local system too?
<Mouzz> neotard: If i try to install e.g. lib-cairo2-dev, it sais: libcairo2-dev: Depends: libcairo2 (1.0.4) but 1.1.10 is to be installed
<Jemt> he11work: My guess would still be eth1 being your wireless network card. Try 'dhclient eth1' to optain an IP adress to it. You could also try using the Networking manager found under "Administration" or "Preferences" (don't remeber which)
<JanHammer> heh, did you guys notice that dapper drake doesn't have xscreensaver installed default? :/
* JanHammer missed BSOD
<KenSentMe> JanHammer: it works now? great!
<judah> pandamonium: sounds like you might want to draw it out on paper.. and your dns for the domain will have to correspond to where your mail is sent.
<Jemt> he11work: Wait.. You need to set a SSID first - 'dhclient eth1' alone won't work
<JanHammer> KenSentMe, yep :>
<fiyawerx_> anonymouse: im ready to give up on i386 as well, heh
<steve> xscreensaver seems to be there, CLI not as normal though
<judah> you can update the main ip for your domain to something other than what it's already set too.
<KenSentMe> JanHammer: you added 1280 or what?
<neotard> Mouzz:  what's "dpkg --configure --pending" do for you?
<JanHammer> yeah, and X calced the needed refresh KenSentMe
<KenSentMe> JanHammer: cool
<JanHammer> the monitor didn't go boom
<he11work> Jemt: ive already configured all that stuff, the only thing left is the dhcp i think.. i did all the commands for the right freq,mode,essid,key and whatnot
<judah> ie.. foo.org used to be 111.11.1.112 and then you update the dns record so that foo.org now points to 222.22.2.221 where you want to start running your mail server.
<Mouzz> neotard: no output at all
<judah> ie.. don't change the ips of the machines.. change the dns records.
<JanHammer> KenSentMe, if you ever see anyone with that problem be sure to remember that :P
<judah> then of course.. configure postfix to accept mail for foo.org AND NOT BE AN OPEN RELAY..
<neotard> Mouzz:  when you do install using apt, add "-f"
<judah> open relay == SO BAD..
<pandamonium> judah, i have a domain with a certain supplier who provides a DNS management tool. i can set mx there. if i set that to my local IP, i have a hardware router with the ubuntu box behind (client side). what i was wondering is... do i need to setup a dns on the local side of the router?
<he11work> Jemt: this is what ive already done with it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16303
<judah> and if you don't know about that.. plz learn about that before setting up a mail server.
<Mouzz> neotard: I installed XGL (which worked) but I wanted to uninstall so I backtracked my steps and instead of 'apt-get install [pkg-X] ' I did a 'apt-get removed [pkg-X] ' and I didn't realize it would remove 13 pkgs
<neotard> open relay can get your port closed on some ISPs :)
<Jemt> Checking
<Mouzz> neotard: With -f, still the same result
<he11work> thanks Jemt :D
<Jemt> :)
<carverk> who are the maker of prosavage graphics cards
<judah> pandamonium: as long as your local machine (the mail server) can resolv names to the internet you will be fine.. you don't HAVE to run bind on your mail server.
<KenSentMe> JanHammer: i sure will
<Jemt> he11work: Sorry, I don't know the iwconfig tool. Use the Networking manager
<neotard> Mouzz:  have you changed anything in your /etc/apt/Sources.list recently?
<judah> pandamonium: as long as the internet knows how to get to your local server.
<Jemt> he11work: I can't say if you have messed up some configuration files now
<neotard> Mouzz:  sounds like you have discrepencies between the repository and your local machine.  try an "apt-get update" then reinstall
<neotard> Mouzz:  reinstall the package you want :)
<he11work> jemt: ive tried that.... and i configured it, and activated it and i hit ok and it goes and does its thing and i dont get any errors, but then i try to go online and it doesnt work, and then if i try to use the dhcp on network manager then it freezes up when i hit ok
<JanHammer> hum, where have half the screensavers gone on the settings? and BSOD (that one was uber :/)
<Mouzz> neotard: yes... I removed the sources of the packages I had installed...
<neotard> Mouzz:  that would be it then
<neotard> Mouzz:  :)
<judah> he11work: it'll return.. it's just waiting for your dhcp lease..
<constantine-xvi> neotard: unless my corner of earth is in bizarroland, the apt archives are bouncing out 403s
<judah> he11work: make sure you get a valid nameserver from your dhcp server..
<judah> he11work: check in /etc/resolv.conf for a line mentioning nameserver
<he11work> judah: ive waited over 3 minutes before.. the clock on the comp even freezes
<neotard> Mouzz:  if you removed a source from Sources.list, then you need to run update
<JanHammer> hum, where have half the screensavers gone on the settings? and BSOD (that one was uber :/)
<judah> he11work: well i doin't know anything about that then.. sorry.
<neotard> Mouzz:  if you're using one of the graphical tools choose the update option, or run "apt-get update" from the commandline
<he11work> thansk anyway judah ill try looking in /etc/resolf.conf when i get back on ubuntu
<pandamonium> ok... thanks judah. i'm going to use a remote smtp with authentication to send mail rather than a local service. i think i can set my server to do that, yes?
<neotard> Mouzz:  sorry, "sudo apt-get update"
<Jemt> he11work: Hm, weird.
<neotard> constantine-xvi:  I haven't had any issues
<he11work> Jemt:yeah and ive read up everything i can about the belkin g wirless F5D7000 wireless cards
<constantine-xvi> neotard: what archive do you use?
<Jemt> he11work: Could be a driver problem
<Awesome-o2000> he11work, I had the same problem. My kernel panicked and froze my box every timme. I gave up on it. I wish you the best
<he11work> lol thanks Awesome-o2000 :P
<neotard> constantine-xvi:  default sources
<constantine-xvi> odd
<Awesome-o2000> sorry man but I dont see any evidence of ndiswrapper working yet
<neotard> constantine-xvi:  just installed php5
<he11work> damn i dont wanna buy a new damn wireless card.. that would suck.. but ide be much cheaper then getting an actual version of windows....
<Mouzz> neotard: I added sources, ran update, installed packages, [tried em out] , removed sources, ran update, uninstalled packages...
<Mouzz> neotard: That's what happened I think.
<pandamonium> i've also been having some printer trouble... it seems quite trivial but i've tried a few things
<neotard> Mouzz:  yeah, but you probably updated more than just that package it sounds like
<vanberge> hellwork, you trying to get wireless to work on a laptop?
<he11work> no a desktop
<Awesome-o2000> he11work, the problem wasnt with my network card - I had two of them and one was unused
<Usunny> " but ide be much cheaper then getting an actual version of windows...."  <-- :D
<pandamonium> local printing is fine
<vanberge> hellwork, did you try ndiswrapper?
<Snowfairy> I had to switch motherboards and it's not using eth0 and eth2 as my ethernet ports, is there a way to get it to renumber those properly?
<he11work> i treid the command in ubuntu, but it said it wasnt a valid command... i think i had it installed on my comp but for some reason coudlnt get it to install when i tried to install it
<JanHammer> Another question: what happened to xscreensaver in 6.06 of ubuntu? it's HIGHLY sugarcoated and screensavers have been removed
<fletc900> Yeah
<pandamonium> but from a windows machine (the wife's laptop) it doesn't seem to want to play at all. i have samba installed and can see the ubuntu box and connect using samba
<vanberge> hellwork, i think you have to add the universe and multiverse  repos to get ndiswrapper
<sysdoc> Will the dapper upgrade throw in a nvidia driver by default?
<vanberge> hellwork, then you can do apt-get install ndiswrapper
<fletc900> use linuxant it works!
<JanHammer> Seveas, are you a dev?
<neotard> Mouzz:  hmm, lib-cairo.. what version of ubontu you working on?
<Mouzz> neotard: What would be the best way to undo all that I have done? :) Is it possible?
<pandamonium> but the printing doesn't want to know at all
<fletc900> CRTL-Z
<JanHammer> Another question: what happened to xscreensaver in 6.06 of ubuntu? it's HIGHLY sugarcoated and screensavers have been removed. And how do I get it back? >:|
* JanHammer growls.
<he11work> vanberge: im running windows XP right now to get online, i cant plug in
<vanberge> ahh, gotcha
<fletc900> Use the socket
<pandamonium> incompatible drivers it says
<neotard> Mouzz:  do and "apt-get clean" follow by "apt-get update" then "apt-get upgrade"
<vanberge> can you use shortcut keys to switch between desktops?
<vanberge> 1-4 ?
<fletc900> yes
<jrib> vanberge: yes, check in system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<Mouzz> neotard: 6.06
<he11work> vanberge: idk how to get both my OS's running at the same time.....
<neotard> vanberge:  by default in X it's CTRL-LEFT/RIGHT
<vanberge> jrib: tyvm
<vanberge> hellwork, you can't plug in wiht network at al?
<neotard> vanberge:  CTRL-ALT-LEFT/RIGHT, rather
<vanberge> neotard: tyvm...
<vanberge> :-)
<Aap> hi i have a little prob: i want to play Enemy Territory, but when i run it, my resolution is changed and the game doesn't run
<Usunny> define little :s
<he11work> vanberge: no i cant... is there any other way??
<Aap> sombody has a clue?
<vanberge> hellwork... do you ahve dual boot set up?
<he11work> eyah
<Mouzz> neotard: "apt-get clean; apt-get update; apt-get upgrade" with what sources? Should I remove the XGL sources I added before?
<vanberge> hellwork:  so you ubuntu can see your ntfs partition?
<he11work> yeah
* SeanTater yells at artsd
<sysdoc> vanberge, there ya go
<vanberge> hellwork, i suppose you might be able to download the ndiswrapper  package?
<Aap> anybody tried to play "enemy territory" here?
<neotard> Mouzz:  clean, clears out your repository of all the newer pacjkages you downloaded.  update will then rebuild the pointers in the fr the repository.  upgrade will then check dependencies and do the necessary work.
<neotard> Aap:  play it all the time
<SeanTater> artsd has some memory leak as is consuming 50% of available memory
<vanberge> sysdoc: what do you mean?
<neotard> Aap:  no, idk why you'd have issues though :)
<he11work> vanberge:and how do i install it then in linux??
<he11work> what are the commands?
<dicesquirrel> Question... I just installed tdfsb from Synaptic, from one of the Ubuntu repos, and when I try to run it, I get a freeglut error like so. http://pastebin.ca/69477
<sysdoc> vanberge, not to but in or anything but you are on the right track.
<SeanTater> how do I stop artsd on it's memory-hoarding rampage?!
<Aap> neotard: you have nvidia?
<neotard> Aap:  nope
<Aap> i have
<dicesquirrel> What can I do to get this running? I can run other opengl apps like Enemy Territory just fine.
<vanberge> lol, sysdoc - maybe you can tell hellwork the correct command to install the package?  :-)
<sysdoc> vanberge,  suck down the drivers in windows and then bang them in via ndiswrapper
<vanberge> i dont remember it
<sysdoc> ya I can do that
<Aap> dicesquirrel: how did you get ET running?
<sysdoc> not a problem
<he11work> Seveas
<he11work> bah
<he11work> sysdoc, will u join #nub and explain it to me there :p
<dicesquirrel> Aap: easily? there were no problems.
<Aap> weird
<dicesquirrel> Anyone have any experience using TDFSB? It looks ungodly cool, right out of Neuromancer or something.
<Awesome-o2000> he11work, ndiswrapper is what killed me. SUpposedly it works, but I havent seen it do so
<sysdoc> he11work, sure be right there
<Aap> on my comp, ET can't start and turns the resolution into something really small
<he11work> thanks
<sysdoc> 1 sec
<vanberge> Awesome-o2000: i use it in my laptop and have had no prolems.
<he11work> i was running the live knopix cd for a while and i tried using ndiswrapper there to get it working... but it just wouldnt work for me :'(
<Awesome-o2000> i wonder what causes that panic in kthread on my system...
<neotard> dicesquirrel:  no.. but just installed it and got the same error :D
<vanberge> Awesome-o2000: that might be why it  works for me... i dont use kde
<dicesquirrel> neotard: heh, awesome. What's a squirrel to do?
<vanberge> maybe?
<Awesome-o2000> I dont use kde either.
<ardchoille> he11work: There are some ndiswrapper users in #lfd, maybe they can help you out with it
<vanberge> hellwork...  it hinki can help you if you need
<he11work> join #nub if you can help me :D
<he11work> thanks once again
<cookiecaper> :\ I'm having problems with my new ATi card ... it keeps telling me no GL support is present for a lot of things, although I've installed all the fglrx stuff I can find and the official drivers.
<Aap> i don't understand that ET shit anymore
<Aap> one cool game on linux, and i can't play it
<Awesome-o2000> cookiecaper, welcome to ATI on linux.
<Awesome-o2000> Aap, what happened?
<BSG75> hiya, I just installed banshee upon recommendation from here for my ipod.. anyone know how I tell to put songs in my ipod?
<Awesome-o2000> no more et?
<cookiecaper> Awesome-o2000, great, thanks man. Will someone help? : (
<Aap> Awesome: it crashes when i want to start
<Aap> well it never starts actually
<Socceroos_Woooot> BSG75: banshee gets recommended a lot. Another is gtkpod
<dicesquirrel> Aap: when I used it on Fedora Core 5, the first few times I started it up, I had to wait a long time before it would finally start up. And it would do that low-resolution scrolly desktop thing to me too.
<dicesquirrel> Aap: Have you run it in the terminal?
<Awesome-o2000> Aap, your video drivers are screwed up? it works great here
<Aap> dicesquirrel: both in terminal and applications/other/ET
<Socceroos_Woooot> BSG75: ignore that, i didn't read your question clearly :/
<Aap> Awesome: i don't know about the drivers
<dicesquirrel> BSG75: I've had more success with gtkpod, personally.
<dicesquirrel> Aap: what sort of messages does it give you? Any error messages?
<dicesquirrel> Aap: There's a lot of threads about ET on the forums, might want to check there to see if anyone's had a similar experience.
<BSG75> kk I will install gtkpod.. I plugged in my ipod and ubuntu saw it right away .. I just can't tell banshee to actually do something other than burn songs to cd
<BSG75> which is rather annoying
<Aap> i checked all forums
<dicesquirrel> BSG75: Totally. I'm not a big fan of banshee. I use gtkpod for my iPod shuffle, and Rhythmbox for everything else :)
<dicesquirrel> Aap: Does it hang, or actually crash?
<vanberge> anybody good with 'vlc' ?
<BSG75> hehe brb installing gtkpod
<vanberge> trying to make it play dvd's
<Usunny> vanberge , whats up?
<Usunny> mkay ?
<Aap> dicesquirrel: it's starting (still in the terminal) and my screenresolution changes
<dicesquirrel> vanberge: have you used easyubuntu or automatix or something to install the appropriate codecs?
<Usunny> im guessing it wont work ? :>
<Usunny> vlc don't need no codecs ?
<vanberge> dicesquirrel: Usunny,  i installed the proper codecs... totem-xine can play dvd just fine.  but i like vlc better.  :-)
<Usunny> what kind of file is it ?
<Aap> i downloaded the latest patch now
<vanberge> Usunny: a dvd disk
<Aap> so cross them fingers!
<Usunny> ah
<Usunny> i see
<Intelligi> I almost got everything archived on another computer now.
<dicesquirrel> Aap: if there aren't any errors, don't move your mouse to scroll the desktop or anything, just let it work for a while. If after five minutes of patience and no movement it hasn't started, then something's wrong. But sometimes ET is just a slow bastard
<Intelligi> I just need to archive my old emails and 1 other file.
<Intelligi> Then I will install Ubuntu.
<dicesquirrel> vanberge: hmm... I don't know, it's odd. VLC seems to work worse on Linux for me than it does on PC or Mac.
<Aap> dicesquirrel: ok
<Usunny> hm i really don't know then, sorry
<Aap> i'm going to let it run and go for a smoke :d
<dicesquirrel> vanberge: I've resigned myself to totem, personally, I find no big fault with it.
<cookiecaper> :\ I'm having problems with my new ATi card ... it keeps telling me no GL support is present for a lot of things, although I've installed all the fglrx stuff I can find and the official drivers.
<Aap> dicesquirrel: Sys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem
<Aap> 
<vanberge> dicesquirrel: it must just be buggy... its playing fine now
<dicesquirrel> cookiecaper: what sort of errors are you getting? API errors or something of that nature?
<vanberge> when i would do it before, it would just close
<dicesquirrel> vanberge: yeaaah, VLC is kinda sketchy like that for me too. Dunno what the deal is.
<nGen> 20
<Aap> dicesquirrel: Sys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem -> you got that too?
<vanberge> dicesquirrel: k... thnks.  :-)
<nGen> ops
<Intelligi> Nevermind, I just accidentally deleted th 1 file...some large porn file...
<dicesquirrel> Aap: hrm... no, I didn't. What sort of card do you have?
<Intelligi> Anyway, how do I save all my emails in Outlook Express?
<Intelligi> It doesn't seem possible.
<Aap> dicesquirrel: nvidia geforce
<Mouzz> Is there something like a cache file for the /etc/apt/sources.list or something? I had removed a certain entry but it keeps popping up when running apt-get update.
<cookiecaper> dicesquirrel, stellarium says, sdl: Couldn't set 1024x768 video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual!, mplayer -vo gl says [gl]  no GLX support present, tuxkart PW: Unable to open a suitable graphics window,
<dicesquirrel> Aap: and how did you get your drivers for it?
<Frederick> folks how do I remove the fortunes in portuguese? they suck
<Aap> dicesquirrel : apt-get ....
<lufis> If I compiled my kernel without iptables support, does that mean i have no firewall protection?
<cookiecaper> dicesquirrel, I might be missing some stuff too, I haven't ever had functional 3d acceleration on here ... I just got this ATi card today.
<crimsun> lufis: via netfilter, correct
<dicesquirrel> Aap: I've found that either easyubuntu or Automatix works best for grabbing and applying the best drivers for your GPU. Try one of those, maybe?
<lufis> crimsun: what?
<Aap> dicesquirrel: so format my pc and put easyubuntu on it?
<dicesquirrel> cookiecaper: ahh, there's a wiki entry that should work for you, it did for me... one sec
<TLE> How can I execute a script at login time as root, add it in .xsession ?
<dicesquirrel> Aap: no no, easyubuntu is just a program you run after you've installed ubuntu. Not like another distro or anything that drastic
<Aap> ok, i'm in the really big resolution now
<Aap> oh
<Aap> can i apt-get that?
<callie> hi guys, anyone ever lost the middle click paste function before?
<Socceroos_Woooot> TLE: add it to /etc/rc.local
<Mouzz> lufis: unless you have a different firewall than netfilter (unlikely) you don't have a firewall
<dicesquirrel> Aap: Don't think so... but go to ubuntuforums.org and search for easyubuntu. It's a stickied thread
<pianoboy3333> I recently compiled the 2.6.17.1 kernel, but internet doesn't work in it, does anyone know what I can do?
<Aap> okay thx,
<Aap> i started ET from the applications panel now
<carmen> hola
<Aap> and i'm in large resolution, maybe it will come, but in ps aux, i don't see it
<carmen> hola alguien quiere charlar un rato con migo
<dicesquirrel> cookiecaper: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<dicesquirrel> hehe...wow
<NILTON> hello
<Intelligi> Ok, copied the .dbx files.
<Intelligi> I am ready to install Ubuntu!
<gnomefreak> !ati > cookiecaper
<TLE> Socceroos_Woooot: Thanx, is that file executed when I log in as a user ?
<carmen> hello
<Intelligi> I have some questions about that.
<Intelligi> Can anyone help me?
<gnomefreak> carmen: join #ubuntu-es for spanish
<dicesquirrel> Intelligi: good on you, Intelligi! Glad you're coming over to the Light Side
<gnomefreak> Intelligi: ask them and we will see what we can do
<Snowfairy> Is there some sort of manual configuration to the mpg123 previewing MP3 files in Nautilus?  It used to work, but I've had to change motherboards (hence sound).   Sound works, but previewing does not anymore.
<Socceroos_Woooot> TLE: no, at boot time
<dicesquirrel> Intelligi: you're not using the liveCD?
<Snowfairy> Everything I can find online, simply says install mpg123... I've uninstalled and reinstalled and even done dpkg-reconfigure.  To no avail.
<Intelligi> Ok, I want to completely get rid of Windows 98. I no longer want to use this OS at all. Should I format my hard drive first or something, or just stick the Live CD in?
<Snowfairy> I remember when you didn't have to rely on Linux to do it for you ;)
<carmen> HELLO
<ardchoille> Intelligi: the install cd will take care of that for you
<Aap> dicesquirrel: i can't even start easyubuntu (couldn't open display)
<ardchoille> carmen: hello
<dicesquirrel> Intelligi: you can use the LiveCD to completely wipe the computer and install Ubuntu. It's quite awesome!
<Intelligi> Ok, good.
<Intelligi> Later.
<gnomefreak> carmen: for spanish join #ubuntu-es
<dicesquirrel> Aap: hrm... any error messages?
<vanberge> lol
<carmen> HELLO ardchoille
<vanberge> intelligi is the man
<Aap> RuntimeError: could not open display
<dicesquirrel> Aap: and if easyubuntu doesn't work, Automatix also does a lot of what easyubuntu does, including nvidia drivers
<fiyawerx_> hey guys, im trying to decide which to use between kubuntu or just the gnome manager, why do you guys choose gnome?
<vanberge> fiyawerx_: i use gnome because it is softer
<gnomefreak> fiyawerx_: ask that in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Bot_Builder> hmm, none of the backup utils are working for me.  I get stuff like
<Bot_Builder> mirrordir: error trying chown/chgrp regular file: /media/hda1/home/michael/.Trash/bulb.gif: Operation not permitted
<jrib> fiyawerx_: you should try both, it's highly subjective
<ardchoille> dicesquirrel: please don't recommend automatix to folks
<cookiecaper> Thanks gnomefreak and dicesquirrel, I'll reboot now and let you know how it goes. : )
<vanberge> fiyawerx_: kde is more 'bubbly' in my opinion.  louder colors, etc.
<salah> is there any other ways to open a application with sudo without having a console open?
<gnomefreak> ardchoille: why not?
<Bot_Builder> odd thing is I prefixed it with sudo
<ardchoille> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items and has been reported to break your system while doing that, please see http://help.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead.
<Snowfairy> Can anyone tell me how to manually configure the mpg123 previews in nautilus?  The packages are installed, but something about the configuration isn't.
<dicesquirrel> eek
<gnomefreak> ardchoille: things changed
<carmen> HELLO
<TLE> Ohh, I'm not sure that'll work. You see the problem is that I have that damned DHCP bug, so my internet doesn't start up at boot time. But I can "fix" it by disable/enable eth0 once I have logged in. But I'll give it a try and see if it works
<dicesquirrel> It certainly worked well for me, I'm sorry, I didn't know of its instability
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<fiyawerx_> i'd be happy with either if i could get freenx working, lol
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<BSG75> hmm anyone use gtkpod with the Rockr?
<gnomefreak> ardchoille: can i pm you real fast please?
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: automatix doesn't cause any problems anymore?
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: sure :)
<gnomefreak> ty
<Mouzz> neotard: thnx for the help! I think I'm good now...
<dicesquirrel> I just know that it worked beautifully for me when I installed Ubuntu two weeks ago.
<dicesquirrel> Compared to the week-long ordeal I went through to get everything similar running on Fedora Core 5... much nicer
<Snowfairy> Automatix has successfully broken systems.  If it worked for you, consider yourself lucky.
<Snowfairy> You're the exception, not the rule. :)
<Mouzz> dicesquirrel: Does it install _all_ or can you choose which parts to install?
<dicesquirrel> Mouzz: you can choose
<pianoboy3333> I recently compiled the 2.6.17.1 kernel, but internet doesn't work in it, does anyone know what I can do?
<gnomefreak> Snowfairy: it has changed
<JanHammer> prod to all ubuntu geeks
<dicesquirrel> Mouzz: some of the stuff I didn't find necessary
<JanHammer> how do I add to the menu?
<Mouzz> dicesquirrel: indeed...
<Aap> how do you start automatix?
<Snowfairy> gnomefreak, on a system as easy to break as linux in the first place :) (it's almost getting as easy to break as windows) automatix would still be considered risky >P
<dli_> pianoboy3333, you missed the NIC driver?
<dicesquirrel> Applications>Accessories>Alacarte, JanHammer
<JanHammer> thanks
<pianoboy3333> dli_: ooohhh.. maybe..
<pianoboy3333> damn
<gnomefreak> Snowfairy: this is not a debate it is ok everything 3rd party is use at your own risk but we are not against automatix
<Aap> ok is working (automatix)
<dicesquirrel> Aap: good
<Snowfairy> gnomefreak, last I knew it was heavily recommended not to use automatix.
<Snowfairy> and I still won't recommend it.
<gnomefreak> Snowfairy: different developers and now its  ateam
<Snowfairy> if you like it, good for you.
<boricua> i dont understand neither add/remove  NOR synaptic finds eboard but apt-get does, do they use different config files?????
* JanHammer now has xscreensaver installed
<gnomefreak> i wont either but truthfully you dont wanna talk bad about either in here
<JanHammer> finally, my favorite screensavers :>
<Snowfairy> I will certainly say that it breaks systems and is not recommended.
<dicesquirrel> boricua: as far as I know, they all use apt-get.
<Mouzz> Where can you temporarily disable gdm for, say, runlevel 3?
<boricua> dicesquirrel: then i have no explanation for that behaviour
<neotard> Mouzz:  can just turn it off with "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<dicesquirrel> boricua: I chalk up a lot to "magic" and leave it at that :D
<Snowfairy> Automatix == Use at your own risk.
<Aap> dicesquirrel: wow that automatix is great
<gnomefreak> Snowfairy: do as you wish
* Snowfairy will.
<dicesquirrel> Aap: heh, I'd do a reboot before saying that. See if everything works
<Aap> argh
<dicesquirrel> Aap: At the very least, restart xorg for those new drivers to take effect.
<Aap> oh hell i don't care, we'll see
<Mouzz> neotard: but it crashes the system on start... But I presume I could move /etc/rc3.d/Sxx_gdm...
<Aap> /etc/init.d/xorg restart?
<Intelligi> Didn't work.
<Intelligi> I don't have enough memory to run the Live CD.
<neotard> Mouzz:  start in single-user mode
<neotard> Mouzz:  it's an option in the grub menu
<dicesquirrel> Intelligi: How much do you -have-?
<Intelligi> 128.
<neotard> Mouzz:  you'll startup to a root prompt and no X services will load.
<Mouzz> neotard: but I need a network :)
<dicesquirrel> Aap: just alt-ctrl-backspace works fo rme.
<debian_> anyone here familiar with getting the "top" button below the scroll wheel on a logitech mx310 to be mapped as the "middle" button instead of having to press down the scroll wheel? i got all the buttons on the mice working and are detected when i run xev, but im not familiar with how to remap the button functions
<neotard> Mouzz:  that will load a network
<neotard> Mouzz:  it's everything but X services, dumping you to a root commandline
<jrib> debian_: xmodmap can do it (you can interchange the buttons).  You familiar with it?
<debian_> not particularly, but ill google up on it for a while, thanks
<dicesquirrel> Intelligi: hmm, that seems fairly low-spec for an Ubuntu install... 256 seems to be the average minimum. Xubuntu is much more resource-light, perhaps that would be better for you?
<Mouzz> neotard: I see :) didn;t know that...
<Intelligi> *sigh*
<Intelligi> Guess I'll just stay with Windows until I can afford another stick of memory.
<cookiecaper> It didn't work guys : ( fglrxinfo returns Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual! and none of the stuff opens ; (
<jrib> debian_: well basically you can use this to change buttons 6 and 7: pointer = 1 2 3 4 5 7 6 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20      <-- you can pop that in ~/.xmodmaprc and it gets loaded when gnome loads or you can just run xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 4 5 7 6 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20"
<dicesquirrel> Intelligi: let's see what can be done before we go jumping to something like XFCE, though
<pjw> hi, all. I have written a simple script, for example: #!/bin/bash export SERVER_ROOT="path" and it doesn't work. Why? Doesn't Ubuntu allow to run scripts?
<debian_> jrib: thanks a bunch
<gnomefreak> pjw: are they on seprate lines?
<ardchoille> pjw: did you make it executale?
<dark_light> pjw, you must do chmod +x name
<pjw> yes
<pjw> chmod +x - It have also
<pjw> it has*
<woopwoop> I am having problem with my aspect ratio in programs that use Xine. I have a widescreen monitor and everything is displayed squished almost as though Xine is locked into rendering at 4:3. The video window looks like a widescreen video played on a 4:3 monitor and stretched out. How can I let Xine know the proper dimensions for my monitor?
<neotard> pjw:  it's not an ubuntu issue, I use custom scripts all the time :)
<pjw> english language isnt my first language, i'm sorry for mistakes
<Rebecca354> Can anyone help me out with my WEP key, for some reason I can't connect to my WIFI using my key
<jrib> pjw: are you sure it doesn't work?  (your script loads a new bash and exports the variable there)  To see this, add the line: echo SERVER_ROOT             in your script
<Rebecca354> Someone was saying I need to enter my key in HEX form but I don't speak HEX
<dark_light> pjw, english isn't my first language too. but your english seems fine
<jrib> pjw: tat should be: echo $SERVER_ROOT
<cookiecaper> dicesquirrel, It didn't work : ( fglrxinfo returns Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual! and none of the stuff opens ; (
<pjw> jrib: I check it by echo
<ardchoille> jrib: ah hah! it's a variable, that's why
<carme> nchat.com
<Rebecca354> any ideas?
<vanberge> is there a way to set the default program for ipods?  i.e. when i connect my ipod, rythmbox opens
<Mouzz> neotard: I have installed XGL (upgrading some X libs from other repositories) and then tried to uninstall it. Now gdm freezes the system on startup. Where do I start with the repair? I would like to go back to the packages in at most universe or so... Is there a way? (have tried the apt-get clean, update, upgrade)
<pjw> It doesn't work
<carme> HELLO
<jrib> pjw: the echo line is in your script?
<dicesquirrel> cookiecaper: hmm.... I'm combing the forums
<pjw> no
<jrib> pjw: try that, you will see what is happening
<ardchoille> carme: why are you back under a diff nick? Yes, we see you in the channel.
<spikeb> vanberge: system>preferences>removable drives and media
<pjw> ok
<dicesquirrel> cookiecaper: could you open your xorg.conf (in /etc/X11/ ) and tell me what driver it says you're using?
<neotard> Mouzz:  in single-user mode does startx work?
<dicesquirrel> cookiecaper: and is this after a restart of xorg?
<vanberge> spikeb: tyvm
<dark_light> pjw, your script will not export variables unless it uses the export command
<carme> HOLA UN CHAVO QUE QUIERA CHARLAR UN RATO CON MIGO
<Mouzz> neotard: yes it does.
<jrib> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Rebecca354> anyone else having problems using their WEP key for wireless network?
<dark_light> pjw, the SERVER_ROOT should be seen only inside the script
<neotard> Mouzz:  so you can use X in single-user mode?
<ardchoille> jrib: he's been told many times, he isn't listening
<cookiecaper> yes, this is after a restart, and xorg.conf says I'm using ati
<jrib> ardchoille: oh
<dark_light> pjw, try export SERVER_ROOT="something"
<cookiecaper> I installed the official drivers from the site before you gave me that link ... is that messing things up maybe?
<pjw> I have written a script: #!/bin/bash echo $HOME it works
<Rebecca354> Do I need to put prefix my key with s: ?
<Mouzz> neotard: yes I can. It's works
<neotard> Mouzz:  odd, because gdm uses the same settings.
<dicesquirrel> cookiecaper: okay, let me post my xorg.conf to a pastebin, and you can compare yours to mine
<dark_light> pjw, so your problem is that you are trying to export a variable without the export command
<dicesquirrel> cookiecaper: what card are you using?
<dark_light> pjw, help export
<pjw> dark_light: I would like to configure by a script
<cookiecaper> dicesquirrel, 9600 Pro
<jrib> pjw: try this: #!/bin/bash  export SERVER_ROOT="path"; echo $SERVER_ROOT
<dicesquirrel> cookiecaper: not too terribly far off from mine. I'm using a 9000 Mobility
<paradizelost> hey all, anyone know of a good howto for setting up an openvpn server on dapper?
<pjw> ok
<jrib> pjw: and then run your command like this: echo $SERVER_ROOT; ./script.sh ; echo $SERVER_ROOT
<Rebecca354> Can anyone help me out, I'm having trouble with my WEP key for my WIFI network
<dicesquirrel> http://pastebin.ca/69485
<jrib> pjw: your script works, but it doesn't do what you want it to :)
<dark_light> pjw, yes, i got it
<cookiecaper> dicesquirrel, ok, I'll check it out
<Mouzz> neotard: starting gdm, I see a mouse cursor and the background maybe but then it goes into text mode and shows a text cursor (underscore) not blinking
<init_6> Hi all.  Anyone in here use Kyocera 650 EVDO
<dark_light> pjw, you might find a better explanation on #bash, that is a bash-related channel
<neotard> Mouzz:  are you running ati or nvidia drivers?
<nf4> what port is ident
<nf4> on
<dicesquirrel> So, does anyone know how to get TDFSB working without that freeglut error? Heh, back to my original question.
<ardchoille> pjw: #bash is awesome for bash-related stuff
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@red-corp-201.143.88.102.telnor.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<grodius> Can someone help me? I installed flash for mozilla but I still cant use services like YouTube
<gnomefreak> carme: join #ubuntu-es  you are muted now
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: thank you :)
<paradizelost> hey all, anyone know of a good howto for setting up an openvpn server on dapper?
<Mouzz> neotard: /etc/gdm/gdm.conf containing "GdmXserverTimeout=0" wouldn't help , now would it :) I had it in there to prevent some other  crash but forgot to remove it... I'll try again :)
<dark_light> grodius, how you installed flash?
<Mouzz> neotard: I'm running fglrx btw
<dark_light> grodius, you may need the flashplugin-nonfree package
<nf4> the flash plugin is old too like flash 7 io belive
<nf4> maby older
<cookiecaper> dsqu, they're the same with the exception of the monitor's and your touchpad, although you load module i2c and I don't.
<nf4> no wait 7 is what you need wine for
<nf4> the flash plugin is way old
<cookiecaper> dicesquirrel, they're the same with the exception of the monitor's and your touchpad, although you load module i2c and I don't.
<cookiecaper> : )
<realcoolguy> hey grodius, does it play without sound? or does it not play at all?
<dli_> what's the version libwnck18 in dapper ?
<jrib> pjw: to run your script and get it to do what you want, you can do this: . ./script.sh    OR    source script.sh
<cookiecaper> I do get some errors about AGPPART or something in dmesg ... should I try disabling that?
<pjw> jrib: SERVER_ROOT="path"; echo $SERVER_ROOT - It works inside the script, but it doesn't work out of the script
<dicesquirrel> cookiecaper: you can always give it a try, backup backup backup :D
<jrib> pjw: yes, because when you just run the script like that, it starts a new instance of bash and changes it there.  If you do    . ./script.sh     OR     source script.sh      it should work I think
<Ap0s7le> Hey all, from what I can see you have a beautiful project going with Ubuntu... Quick question though, will it run fine on an older system of 800mhz?
<Mouzz> neotard: Still the same... I see gdm starting up, brown background, round 'busy' mouse cursor, then the screen becomes black again and I see a text cursor... system halts (presumably 100% load). Something with the greeter?
<jrib> pjw: that's the same way stuff in your ~/.bashrc does it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<pjw> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@red-corp-201.143.88.102.telnor.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<dicesquirrel> cookiecaper: I have to be off, but if you want to talk with me some more if this problem persists, you can talk to me on AIM. Same name as here. :)
<gnomefreak> carmen: you are now un mutted i sugest you speak english in here or go to #ubuntu-es
<cookiecaper> ok, thanks. : )
<boricua> apokryphos: best thing to do is to try it
<apokryphos> ?
<nf4> any one know what port ident is on
<Ap0s7le> Quick question, will Ubuntu run ok on an older system of 800mhz?
<realcoolguy> how much ram?
<pjw> jrib: I have done it, it works!, thank you very much
<vanberge> is there anything special you have to do with amarok to make it work with an ipod??
<nf4> 800mhz should be fine if you have enough ram
<spikeb> Ap0s7le: that processor will do fine. how much ram?
<Ap0s7le> I think 256
<jrib> pjw: np
<spikeb> Ap0s7le: yeah, it will do fine.
<spikeb> Ap0s7le: if it's too slow for you, try xubuntu.
<zack> how do i install nvidia 81.78 drivers on breezy?
<NickGarvey> xubuntu is sweet
<NickGarvey> all about the right click
<Ap0s7le> What is that?
<rob_p> nf4, 113
<nf4> you need to have at least 512mb imo
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ardchoille> Ap0s7le: I'm using Ubuntu on an older system and it works fine for me :)
<nf4> my system idle uses 250-300mb
<NickGarvey> 512 for what?
<zack> how do i install nvidia 81.78 drivers on breezy?
<realcoolguy> I agree with nf4, 512/768 for a good experience (with all gui stuff, and processes/services running)
<Ap0s7le> OK, thanks all. If it runs slow I'll just slap some more ram in it
<NickGarvey> 512 for ubuntu? I run it fine on 256..
<nf4> i would say you need a minium of 512mb of ram to run ubuntu
<boricua> apokryphos: xubuntu is ubuntu but with xfce.org
<pianoboy3333> anyone know about compiling kernels?
<NickGarvey> I dunno maybe not, but I use gnome and stuff and it works ok for me
<Leafw> anyone on powerpc knows how to make the command key be the control key? In kde this is trivial, but in gnome I can't see any option in the keyboard prefs
<apokryphos> boricua: what?
<spikeb> pianoboy3333: i know enough to seek out premade configs, and compile from that
<gnomefreak> boricua: apokryphos knows that i think
<NickGarvey> Leafw: maybe.. smoething in metacity or something.. I dunno I use kde
* apokryphos wonders if boricua is a bot
<boricua> apokryphos: sorry not meant for you
<zack> how do i install nvidia 81.78 drivers on breezy?
<apokryphos> =)
<apokryphos> zack: grab and install them from nvidia.com
<Leafw> NickGarvey : "in metacity or something" :) oh right
<boricua> apokryphos: no i am not
<PORDO> when i use "switch user" and return to a login where the screensaver is going, it asks me for my password again, even though i just entered it.  is this problem being worked on?
<Leafw> and which from all logs is the log of apps when they crash? the Add/remove crashes, the alacarte menu editor crashes ..
<Ap0s7le> Also, I want to be able to use the desktop of the new Ubuntu box on this machine via SSH. I was told that's possible?
<pianoboy3333> spikeb: my wifi isn't working in the 2.6.17.1 kernel, I figured it was because when I compiled I didn't end up with a restricted-modules package to install, I used: 'make-kpkg -initrd --revision=686 kernel_image kernel_headers modules_image' to compile, do you know if I need to add anything for a restricted-modules package?
<zack> apokryphos, i downloaded the .run file but it wont work when i type sh filename.run
<NickGarvey> Leafw: :)
<spikeb> pianoboy3333: no ta clue
<vanberge> would anybody be interested in helping me get my ipod recognized by 'amarok' ??  :-)
<pianoboy3333> great
<apokryphos> zack: what's the error? You're going to need to follow a guide to get all the necessary stuff
<apokryphos> vanberge: check in #kubuntu
<cookiecaper> Hwo do I install the xorg from Breezy? I'm in dapper now.
<zack> apokryphos it has to do with compiling the kernal
<vanberge> apokryphos: is amarok a kde app?
<apokryphos> vanberge: yes
<apokryphos> though it of course runs fine in gnome
<vanberge> apokryphos: shoot... i dont even use kde.
<Toma-> !irda
<ubotu> I know nothing about irda
<Toma-> :|
<apokryphos> vanberge: doesn't matter :)
<zack> apokryphos it says "no precompiled kernal interface was found to match my kernal"
<vanberge> yeah but if you install kde apps then it instlls that huge kde base package doesnt it?
<Ap0s7le> I want to be able to use the desktop of the new Ubuntu box on this machine via SSH. I was told that's possible?
<apokryphos> zack: does it not try to get one from the net?
<JanHammer> urg
<JanHammer> another problem :P
<Leafw> and the hplip doesn't get configured no matter what. May there by old conf files lying around? How to fix this mess?
<JanHammer> I can't get my USB mic to work
<JanHammer> on ubuntu
<zack> apokryphos i have the option toget it from the nvidia ftp site but then it tells me no matching precompiled kernel interface was found
<apokryphos> zack: and then?
<zack> apokryphos i click ok and then it tells me i appear to compilng the nividia kernel module with a diffferent compiler than the one that was used to compile the running kernel
<FarrisG> could some perl/curl-savy person help me troubleshoot this problem I've had with gotmail for a month?
<Ap0s7le> I want to be able to use the desktop of the new Ubuntu box on this machine via SSH. I was told that's possible?
<apokryphos> zack: do ./NVidiablahblah --help
<apokryphos> zack: there's an option to use a different compiler, I think.
<apokryphos> zack: actually, you may have luck trying to use dapper's nvidia. Shot in a dark, but worth a try.
<hyperspace> Can anyone recommend a db diagram/design tool that is nice and compatible w/ Ubuntu.. for MySQL
<ReleaseX> i'm having trouble burning dvds in k3b that are readable on a mac
<tonyyarusso> Ap0s7le: There's remote desktop stuff (which I have tried) as well as X forwarding over ssh (which I have not).
<Geoffrey2> is there any easy way to determine what music formats are supported by the gstreamer plugins you already have installed?
<zack> apokryphos ./nvidia what?
<GTroy> anything remotely similar to quicksilver for linux?
<riddlebox> can I play a .gsm file in ubuntu?
<apokryphos> zack: the nvidia driver you downloaded
<apokryphos> GTroy: yes, katapult
<apokryphos> it's good, but it could get better
<zack> apokryphos , the filename?
<apokryphos> yes
<GTroy> thanks apokryphos
<azureal> hi, why does "apt-get install qtparted" fail?
<apokryphos> azureal: what's the error message?
<GTroy> azureal check your repos
<apokryphos> qtparted is in main
<GTroy> or listen to apokryphos
<GTroy> see you guys
<azureal> ah
<[Yatta] > how can i load a module higher up the ladder?? ( i hope that made sense?!?!)
<azureal> apokryphos:  E: Couldn't find package qtparted .. i guess apt-get update wasnt enough?
<[Yatta] > i want to load a module before a particualar module that is in my lernel
<apokryphos> azureal: dapper/breezy?
<ardchoille> azureal: did you enable universe and multiverse repos?
<tonyyarusso> azureal, apokryphos: I've seen some people who don't have any repos enabled at all - don't know why.  That's my 2 cents.
<teckfatt> hello, anyone know what software or package ubuntu used for auto mount the ex-harddisk(sda)? something like pmount and what else?
<apokryphos> tonyyarusso: unless they specifically did that, it should never be the case.
<eeejay_> what package gives me all the glib man pages?
<apokryphos> ardchoille: qtparted is in main
<hyperspace> teckfatt: ex-harddisk?
<ardchoille> apokryphos: ah, ok
<hyperspace> teckfatt: external?
<tonyyarusso> apokryphos: I know, that's why I was confused when I read pastebins of like 3 people who only had the CD enabled.
<teckfatt> hyperspace: yes
<apokryphos> unless you're on breezy
<azureal> tony: yea, that's probably it.. i'll check....
<hyperspace> teckfatt: usb?
<teckfatt> hyperspace: yes
<inmiserysshadow> alright everyone......I am trying to install ubuntu desktop and the installation keeps hanging at 50%
<KuLover> What does it mean when Shuting Down or Restarting, it does so in blue or whit text mode?
<apokryphos> azureal: are you on breezy or dapper?
<hyperspace> teckfatt: does it show up in /media ?
<apokryphos> azureal: cat /etc/issue if you're not sure
<eeejay_> manpages-dev
<teckfatt> hyperspace: yes it will auto show on /media/<diskname>
<atomicfreeze> hello
<hyperspace> teckfatt: hmmm all i know of at the moment is pmount
<hyperspace> teckfatt: are you having problems w/ pmount?
<[Yatta] > anyone know anythign about the kernel module thign ?
<inmiserysshadow> installing ubuntu...need help...please pm me.....6.06 desktop...dapper?
<ardchoille> teckfatt: are you talking about gnome-volume-manager?
<inmiserysshadow> installing ubuntu...need help...please pm me.....6.06 desktop...dapper?
<inmiserysshadow> installing ubuntu...need help...please pm me.....6.06 desktop...dapper?
<inmiserysshadow> installing ubuntu...need help...please pm me.....6.06 desktop...dapper?
<hyperspace> inmiserysshadow: what do you need help w/?
<apokryphos> inmiserysshadow: do NOT flood like that
<realcoolguy> whoa, slow down misery, don't get banned by spamming
<realcoolguy> (oops I meant flooding)
<apokryphos> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<inmiserysshadow> sorry for the flooding...I am having trouble installing
<inmiserysshadow> the installation keeps hanging at 50%
<spikeb> dont flood again.
<garryF> No error message, tjust a hang?
<teckfatt> hyperspace: no....i try to use the archlinux, most of the package need to install by own....so i just want to know which software ubuntu used...
<realcoolguy> does it give you an error message, or does it just hang?...
<m4zt3r> when trying to play a dvd disc, i get the message "The source can't be read. Maybe you don't have enough rights for this, or source doesn't contain data"  I mean it says this on EVERY DVD i try and play on my pc
<inmiserysshadow> it just hangs...again, my appologies for the flooding
<tuxtheslacker> hey, how would I get my kernel headers?
<m4zt3r> it says "Error reading NAV packet" also
<realcoolguy> hmmm check the md5 sum on the disc? (could be bad...)
<[Yatta] > uname -r
<apokryphos> tuxtheslacker: /msg ubotu headers
<tuxtheslacker> sudo apt-get install kernel-header-$(uname -r)
<tuxtheslacker> ?
<m4zt3r> no these are bought DVDs
<m4zt3r> all retail
<zack> im still having trouble installing the nvidia driver 81.78 has anyone done it for breezy?
<tuxtheslacker> !tell headers
<garryF> Is there a triangle in any window that you see when it hangs? Click the triangle if so. It might be expecting a userresponse.
<ubotu> I know nothing about tell headers
<[Yatta] > !tell modules
<ubotu> I know nothing about tell modules
<rixxon> uhm, what was the command to display system version information? :S
<inmiserysshadow> no garry no triangles...I am still running from the friggin cd.....bah
<tuxtheslacker> any help would be greatly appriciated.
<rixxon> !modules > [Yatta] 
<ubotu> I know nothing about modules
<tuxtheslacker> ubotu apparently forgot :-)
<ubotu> I know nothing about apparently forgot :-)
<apokryphos> guys, for ubotu usage see /msg ubotu ubotu
<apokryphos> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots
<reXin> can anybody give me a hand with chain loading ubuntu via ntldr?
<garryF> How long have you waited for the hang to pass?
<TLE> Socceroos_Woooot: Thanx man, It works, finally internet when I boot. NICE
<ubuntunewbie> ...hello?
<realcoolguy> hello, yes there are peoples here ubuntu newbie
<zack> im still having trouble installing the nvidia driver 81.78 has anyone done it for breezy?
<ubuntunewbie> alright, awesome.
<realcoolguy> is that a specific nvidia driver?
<ubuntunewbie> so, I just got ubuntu a few weeks ago, and it's awesome.  But, I forgot the password for my admin account.   Am I totally screwed?
<HartNot> Hey all, does anyone know how I can read a chm file?
<realcoolguy> admin account ... is that the root account or the first account you created?
<Bassetts> ubuntunewbie: admin account?, did you make one yourself then?
<hyperspace> HartNot: install xchm
<Flannel> HartNot: xchm would do it.
<hyperspace> HartNot:  sudo apt-get install xchm ;)
<ubuntunewbie> The first account I made.
<KevinIN72> hey i chmod 666 my www folder and now none of my websites are working can anyone help
<pppoe_dude> ubuntulog, you are not
<pppoe_dude> ooops
<pppoe_dude> ubuntunewbie, you're not
<reXin> no dice with a some chain booting help? trying to work around EFI here... cause my machine has no BIOS
<pppoe_dude> ubuntunewbie, i think there's a shadow file somewhere that you can reset and get your password back/change it
<KevinIN72> can anyone help me please im kind of in a hurry
<garryF> The answer about how to recover a lost password, would be of interest to me too.
<zack> realcoolguy yes it is
<realcoolguy> well he might have an easier work around... is there user accounts you have that you know of that you can log in with?
<ubuntunewbie> no, there was only that one
<pppoe_dude> KevinIN72, did you change anything else?
<zack> realcoolguy, its the newest one from the website i thinK
<tuxtheslacker> gar! I know there's no chance in hell, but does anoyne in here go to pennstate?
<Flannel> garryF: you can't recover it, you boot into recovery mode, and then set it to something else
<realcoolguy> zack, which card is it?
<ardchoille> doesn't single user mode drop the user into a root prompt?
<KevinIN72> pppoe_dude: no i just did a sudo chmod 666 www
<Flannel> ardchoille: yes
<holycrapitsme> i originally bought Limewire Pro for Redhat, well im running ubuntu now and it does not run due to java being in a different place
<holycrapitsme> how do i fix it?
<garryF> Flannel Just as good. :)
<ubuntunewbie> okay, so how do I boot into recovery mode?
<tuxtheslacker> I kinda need to get kvnc working, and it just hangs... then it disconnects.
<NickGarvey> KevinIN72: not a very good idea...
<zack> realcoolguy, my card is a 6800gs but the driver is the universal linux driver
<pppoe_dude> KevinIN72, change it back to 766 i guess?
<NickGarvey> ubuntunewbie: grub should have put the option on your grub menu
<garryF> It should be a choice on your cd.
<KevinIN72> pppoe_dude: oops :( will that fix it
<ardchoille> Flannel: so a forgotten password can be changed via single user mode?
<garryF> oh
<pppoe_dude> KevinIN72, not sure... but worth a try
<Flannel> garryF: there are pages and pages on the web about how to reset passwords.  Yeah, at the grub menu, change it to "recovery mode" or whatever, and you'll get nothing but a root prompt, which you can then use to update the password file
<Flannel> ardchoille: yep
<ubuntunewbie> oh, okay, thanks.
<garryF> Nice. Now I know what todo from there, if I ever have that issue. :)
<garryF> Thanks Flannel
<Unintentional> hey, how do I add a blank line to a string.  i.e. 'echo "Something\n\n"' except, something that works.
<KevinIN72> pppoe_dude: it didnt do anything, do you think it changed all the files in the folder??
<NewGuy> Hello everyone
<zack> how do i close out of x? do its just like a big terminal?
<pppoe_dude> KevinIN72, it shouldn't do that unless you used a -R option
<zack> ctrl alt backspace brings me to my login
<pjfc> DBO: everything is working fine
<KevinIN72> pppoe_dude: i didnt
<apokryphos> zack: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<pppoe_dude> KevinIN72, what kind of error do you get on your webserver?
<pppoe_dude> KevinIN72, and you might want to try #aoache
<apokryphos> zack: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start to get it running again
<ardchoille> zack: CTRL+ALT+F1
<pppoe_dude> * #apache
<realcoolguy> zack, have you looked at http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Breezy  ? for installing your drivers?
<apokryphos> ardchoille: that won't kill X
<NewGuy> I'm having Apache2 issues.  I am trying to add a folder but it doesnt show up in the browser.
<Kyral> Prolly permissions issues
<KevinIN72> pppoe_dude: take a look urself http://kpclan.selfip.com/Events.html
<ardchoille> and then sudo init 3
<Kyral> Everyone needs read and execute
<KevinIN72> pppoe_dude: it changed all my folders to files
<NewGuy> the perms are identical to the default folder perms
<Flannel> ardchoille: that won't stop it, just switch you out of it.
<ardchoille> Flannel: oh, ok. someone told me that drops to runlevel3 (shutsdown X)
<pjfc> DBO: the difference was that you properly indicated xserver-xorg in the sudo dpkg command, earlier advice suggested xorg-xserver
<NewGuy> how do I make another sites-enabled folder like the 000-default one.  it's like a virtual folder.
<Flannel> ardchoille: no, it jsut switches you to a tty
<ardchoille> Flannel: ok, I just learned something
<pjfc> does anyone know how to get wine to work on dapper amd64?
<pjw> Does Posix Standard define the suite of applications? For example: wget, su, kill etc.
<Unintentional> trying again.  anyone know how to include a line break in a string?
<hollowman8904> how do you get your ntfs partation mounted?
<NickGarvey> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<Flannel> NewGuy: a2ensite
<Isaiah> can someone help me with a laptop question
<Toma-> pjfc: tried googling 64bit wine?
<realcoolguy> Isaiah, only if it's easy ;)
<NickGarvey> Toma-: have mercy.. 64 bit wine (cries)
<NewGuy> the permissions on my new files in the /var/www/newfolder directory are the same as the others, but it's not enabled in the apache2 sites-enabled folder.  How do I enable them?
<pjfc> Toma: Ya, the instructions on http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit don't seem to work.
<infinity_> how do i write to external harddrives in ntfs format from ubuntu? it always says read-only
<Toma-> pjfc: how so?
<Jack_Sparrow> InfDONT
<Flannel> infinity_: you can't write ntfs
<Kyral> infinity_: its because its DANGEROUS
<Warbo> infinity_: That's because it always is read-only. Sadly
<Jack_Sparrow> infinity_:  Dont do it
<Toma-> ubotu: tell infinity_ about captive
<realcoolguy> yeah, it's only dangerous if windows is going to access it at some point
<infinity_> ok... well how do i setup shares i can see from a windows pc?
<Flannel> NewGuy: files in /var/www don't need to be enabled
<Toma-> !captive
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Warbo> realcoolguy: Why else would you use NTFS?
<pjfc> Toma: not sure, I still can't install wine.
<Jack_Sparrow> Set up a fat 32 partition
<Jack_Sparrow> both systems can read and write it
<realcoolguy> see ubotu's answer... but backup your data and use at your own risk
<NewGuy> the new folder in /var/www/newfolder seem to, the stuff in the new folder doesnt show up in the browser.
<pjfc> Toma: when I get to this part "LDFLAGS="-L/lib32 -L/usr/lib32 -Wl,-rpath,/lib32 -Wl,-rpath,/usr/lib32"  ./configure" I am not sure what to do.  This statement does nothing
<NewGuy> No error message though :(
<realcoolguy> I would much prefer that you use the nice programs that allow windows to access linux file formats (i've found they worked rather seemlessly)
<Warbo> !explore2fs
<ubotu> I know nothing about explore2fs
<Warbo> hmm. changed
<Toma-> pjfc: looks like a pretty shoddy environment bariable...
<Toma-> variable even
<JohnnyX> disconnected
<JohnnyX> can anyone help me?
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone know how I can take a gnome screenshot using the terminal?  I killed the menu that had the icon.
<Flannel> NewGuy: it should, unless you've got funky mod rewrite rules, or something else funky going on.  Might try asking in #apache, they might be better suited ot help you
<FunnyLookinHat> JohnnyX, ask the qustion and if someone knows the answer they will let you know
<JohnnyX> i just did
<pjfc> Toma: maybe so, but its on the wine site.  I have little to no coding skill, so much of this is a foreign language to me.
<Warbo> FunnyLookinHat: I think ImageMagick would let you
<JohnnyX> im having problems with my laptop screen
<ardchoille> FunnyLookinHat: type gnome-screenshot
<Toma-> pjfc: ok hang tight
<JohnnyX> i configured it so that i dont have to enter a password every time i close the lid
<FunnyLookinHat> ardchoille, sw33t thanks man
<NewGuy> Flannel: Nope, just the defaults.  :(
<ardchoille> yw
<JohnnyX> now when i close it it doesnt turn back on
<realcoolguy> I have the very same problem on my Simply Mepis laptop (which uses the dapper repositories)
<NewGuy> Flannel: I put the new files in the root /var/www folder, they work fine.
<tach00> hello is ther a command that will automatically fix dependancy errors for ubuntu?
<Toma-> pjfc: just copy and paste 'LDFLAGS="-L/lib32 -L/usr/lib32 -Wl,-rpath,/lib32 -Wl,-rpath,/usr/lib32"  ./configure' into a terminal and cross your fingers
<Warbo> tach00: "sudo apt-get -f install"
<ardchoille> MEPIS is ubuntu-based now?
<LKRaider> FunnyLookinHat: gnome-screenshot --delay=5
<tach00> thank you
<KuLover> Would someone mind checking my fstab to see that it is written correctly? http://pastebin.ca/69513
<Bassetts> how do you actually get access to ubuntu source code??
<Warbo> tach00: If you have no Internet connection you can replace "install" with "remove" to get rid of broken stuff, rather than trying to fix them
<ardchoille> LKRaider: Thank you! I didn't know you could delay that :)
<NewGuy> Flannel: Whats the command to make a new folder like the 000-defualt linked directory?
<Flannel> Bassetts: you can download it
<Bassetts> Flannel where?
<Flannel> NewGuy: what?
<Flannel> Bassetts: the reposiories have it
<Bassetts> Flannel, ok cool
<realcoolguy> so anyone know what needs to be changed to allow a laptop to come back on after the lid closes? (i just don't close my lid now =crappy workaround)
<KuLover> Welcome captain.
<Jack_Sparrow> Yo Ho
<Warbo> Bassetts: look for "deb-src" in dources.list
<KuLover> lol
<NewGuy> A virtual directory type thing, when I do the ls command it shows 000-default -> /etc/www  and so on.
<Bassetts> ok Warbo
<JohnnyX> can anyone help me
<Jack_Sparrow> John we will try
<realcoolguy> I have John's problem :D *watches intently for any hints*
<tach00> mepis is ubuntu? where do you get it?
<Jack_Sparrow> THey went commercial
<Flannel> NewGuy: right, default is the default site, it points to /var/www, if you want to make another site, you can either copy default and change things, or start from scratch.
<Jack_Sparrow> $
<Jack_Sparrow> DId you use Mepis?
<Unintentional> does anyone know how to type a line break in linux?
<RadiantFire> Unintentional: \n
<realcoolguy> JohnnyX is running Ubuntu and has the same prob as me
<Warbo> Unintentional: In a console it is uaually "\n"
<NewGuy> My default is /var/www/apache2-default/
<realcoolguy> close lid, open lid, you have a blank screen no matter what you do
<Jack_Sparrow> realcoolguy: what is the problem, I came in late
<Unintentional> nah.  \n doesn't work.  like, if I do     echo "\n"     it just displays "\n"
<JohnnyX> i configured it so that i dont have to enter a password every time i close the lid
<Jack_Sparrow> LAptop wont come out from sleep?
<JohnnyX> now when i close it it doesnt turn back on
<realcoolguy> yeah, it looks that way
<Warbo> Unintentional: You may need to tell it to recognise such things (look in the manual) and the quotes amy be upsetting it
<Flannel> NewGuy: not unless you modified your site configuration
<Warbo> may be, quotes tell the CLI to use what is literally inside them
<NewGuy> Well, they both work, but the ubuntu directions wanted me to use the /var/www/apache2-default folder.
<Jack_Sparrow> HAbla ENgles?
<Flannel> NewGuy: which directions?
<Flannel> !es
<Unintentional> Warbo:  echo -e.  all I needed.  thanks.
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Warbo> Unintentional: np
<JohnnyX> does anyone know what the problem is?
<volt^warlock-> I run x2 intel 3.2 xeon processors, And only one is showing up. Anyone know what SMP kernel to install?
<Jack_Sparrow> I have reinstalled Ubuntu 10 times this week trying different things, not like I was having to install and activate MS
<volt^warlock-> intel p4 xeon processors, 64bits I think.
<hyperspace> volt^warlock-: i686
<hyperspace> o
<hyperspace> h
<volt^warlock-> what's the line to install it hyper ?
<hyperspace> hmm im not sure maybe you need the 64 bit for 64bit xeon though
<volt^warlock-> hmpfh
<volt^warlock-> the regular is ?
<hyperspace> let me see
<volt^warlock-> cheers
<Warbo> 386 has no SMP I don;t think
<NewGuy> From the Server Guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<volt^warlock-> Warbo, I use ubuntu server 5.10 breezy
<Warbo> 686 does, but it is obviously only used when needed
<Bassetts> volt^warlock-: get i686-smp
<wizardjames> ok, i am redownloading ubuntu, gona burn it. basicly all i gota do is install it, and restart.. and it should boot into..something like gnome right?
<volt^warlock-> apt-get install i686-smp
<volt^warlock-> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<Warbo> volt^warlock-: linux-image-686-smp maybe
<Warbo> i686
<volt^warlock-> OK, let me try
<volt^warlock-> linux-image-i686-smp - correct ?
<Warbo> volt^warlock-: Yes (I think)
<volt^warlock-> Alright, let me try it out Warbo.
<Jack_Sparrow> wizardjames:  YEs it is Gnome desktop
<Bassetts> linux-image-686
<halete> hello
<volt^warlock-> i686 or 686 ?
<green-earz>  /quit
<hyperspace> linux-image-2.6.15-25-686
<hyperspace> is what im running on dual xeon
<Bassetts> volt^warlock-: 686
<Warbo> hyperspace: not in Breezy :)
<volt^warlock-> ok please, could anyone decide exactly what to install to get my second processor to work ?
<Flannel> no.  volt^warlock-: linux-image-686-smp
<zynergyz> hel
<volt^warlock-> OK
<Flannel> volt^warlock-: that will be the auto-updating one
<wizardjames> ok..well i am at 70% downloading the iso, will try it ..
<Flannel> volt^warlock-: they'll work once you install the smp kernels
<volt^warlock-> Flannel, I thank you. Let me try it.
<hyperspace> Warbo: true dat!
<Warbo> hyperspace: Ah, I thought that was an instruction (2.6.15 kernel)
<volt^warlock-> Flannel, aye i know.
<Jack_Sparrow> volt^warlock-: mine was automatically identified
<zynergyz> helo everybody
<volt^warlock-> Mine isnt
<Warbo> helo zynergyz
<volt^warlock-> for some lame reason :(
<zynergyz> hi warbo
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: you're using Dapper though, right?
<hyperspace> why would only one of my xen domains have trouble connecting to the us.ubuntu mirror when i apt-get on it
<Flannel> hyperspace: because the us mirror goes down often
<hyperspace> and the others on the same hypervisor server dont have any trouble
<hyperspace> oh :\
<Kodfish> Hello! i need some help. i have hoary hedgehog (only cd i had) and i need to update. i downloaded and burned the dapper drake alt disk, but it does not make it easy to update to dapper drake. can anyone help?
<hyperspace> the others will update fine when that one wont though
<hyperspace> it always works if it try twice
<Flannel> Kodfish: you have broadband? or dialup?
<Kodfish> broadband
<Flannel> !tell Kodfish about update
<Flannel> Kodfish: read what ubotu sent you
<Nitro> !update
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades. Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison.
<realcoolguy> yeah, the breezy to dapper part was just one click in the update manager... :)
<vanberge> quick poll... favorite word processor/text editor???
* vanberge says ve
<Flannel> vanberge: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<vanberge> vi
<vanberge> :-(
<hyperspace> im looking for a good diagramming tool to diagram some db's... can anyone recommend one?
<realcoolguy> ubuntuofftopic
<Flannel> Kyral: dia, umbrello, OOo Draw
<Flannel> erm, where did I get Kyral.  hyperspace.
<hyperspace> hmmm
<hyperspace> I didnt think about Draw lol
<halete> I have a question about mplayer, is it right to ask it here?
<hyperspace> looking up Kryal... dia wasnt my thing
<Socceroos_Woooot> hyperspace: i've used Dia for a similar task, it's not too bad
<jmodi> I need help with setting up a VPN connection in ubuntu 6.06, it is a PPTP VPN, can anyone help me?
<hyperspace> jmodi:
<hyperspace> jmodi: whats up
<Flannel> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<hyperspace> jmodi: ive set mine up many a time in ubuntu and gentoo lol
<LKRaider> hyperspace: there's dia-gnome package
<hyperspace> jmodi: ms vpn?
<jmodi> yes ms
<Foci> I am about to install Ubuntu for the first time, is there anything I need to know to get it up and running and on the internet?
<jmodi> CHAP i think
<Nitro> Foci: Not really
<hyperspace> pptpconfig is what i use
<realcoolguy> are you using wireless Foci?...
<Foci> no
<hyperspace> google pptpconfig ubuntu
<jmodi> I have tried using pptpconfig but I get an error
<realcoolguy> ok, well internet should be almost automagic then
<hyperspace> jmodi: what error?
<volt^warlock-> OK guys, the SMP kernel worked JUST fine! - I thank you! :)
<hyperspace> volt^warlock-: congrats
<Foci> awesome i should be able to answer any other questions i have that way :) thanks
<realcoolguy> hey Foci
<volt^warlock-> thanks hyperspace, and Flannel, and the others who helped me. highly appriciated ;)
<jmodi> Modem hangup Connection terminated. pptpconfig: pppd process terminated by signal 16 (failed) pptpconfig: SIGUSR1
<realcoolguy> create a live-cd of some kind, just in case something goes wrong in the install (it's a great tool to have) - knoppix or damn small linux if you want a fast dl
<hyperspace> jmodi have you looked at some of the diagnostic and troubleshooting suggestions on the pptpconfig page?
<tonyyarusso> DSL didn't support my ethernet card - was sad.
<hedge> vanberge, one more fearless windohs convert, good man!
<vanberge> hedge lol
<TSCHAK> has anyone been successful in getting SD Cards to read under ubuntu with an internal laptop card reader?
<jmodi> no I have not looked at them, where are they exactly? In the program itself?
<tonyyarusso> TSCHAK: Not personally, but I've heard 3 people say theirs worked in Dapper that hadn't in Breezy.
<TSCHAK> tonyyarusso, well, It shows me the card being inserted into the slot (it calls it pcmcia slot 1), but there is no sdhci stack, so there is nothing to take care of it
<tonyyarusso> Ah
<hollowman8904> how come i can get mp3s to play in rythmbox but not in amarok
<zack> i still need some help with this nvidia driver thing. im at this website http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Breezy  and im using method 2 step 9
<JohnnyX> does anyone know why my laptop lid suddenly doesnt turn back on when i close it?
<hedge> hollowman8904, see the forum there is a howto for just that in there
<JohnnyX> i configured it so i wouldnt need a password every time i closed the lid
<JohnnyX> now it does come back on
<hollowman8904> whats the url for the forum
<hyperspace> ubuntuforums.org
<hedge> hollowman8904, http://ubuntuforums.org/
<hyperspace> Flannel: not finding much info on kyral :\
<Kyral> hhu?
<JohnnyX> can anyone help?
<rigonatti> !wmv
<hyperspace> lol
<hedge> See the Howto's section then run a search
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<nmnnm> I've got vmlinuz initrd.gz and filesystem.squashfs in C:\boot. Anyone know what I should put in my grub menu.lst to start the installer?
<hyperspace> Kyral the diagramming program?
<hyperspace> or something Flannel mentioned
<Flannel> hyperspace: no no, Kyr-- is a guy in this, I nick completed him on accident
<hyperspace> hahaha
<hyperspace> oh ok
<hedge> !wmv
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<hedge> cool...:)
<hedge> thats the ticket
<jmodi> hyperspace: where do I find the troubleshooting for pptpconfig?
<stephan__> how can i write to a reiserfs as user....
<hyperspace> jmodi: one sec
<hedge> jmodi, see the wiki
<zack> does anyone have the nvidia 81.78driver installed that can help me?
<anonymouse> !xdmcp
<ubotu> I know nothing about xdmcp
<hedge> zack, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79295&highlight=suspend2
<anonymouse> anyone succeed at logging in via xdmcp?
<refnumzx> i have an rsync process going on another machine that is sending files to my machine, if i do a ps on it i can tell that the process is running but not what files it is writing or where, how can i look at this?
<hedge> just don't do the hack part
<Flannel> anonymouse: yeah.
<hyperspace> i wish the forums would send me my password :\
<anonymouse> i succeed at username/password part, then get the ubuntu background color, but then nothing
<anonymouse> it's like the PreSession gdm file is running but then just nothing happens
<anonymouse> i've never used xdmcp before so I don't know if I'm doing something silly wrong
<hyperspace> jmodi: try this link http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/howto-diagnosis.phtml
<zack> hedge, im not having trouble with hibernation, will this still help me?
<Flannel> anonymouse: what are you using to log in via xdmcp?
<jmodi> hyperspace: thanks
<anonymouse> cygwin/x
<anonymouse> it shows the login screen all pretty and stuff
<parabolize> stephan__ isn't reiserfs mounted rw by defualt?
<hedge> zack, yea different ver of the driver but there are other howto's there too
<hedge> do a search
<anonymouse> and it definitely distinguishes between successful and failed logins
<hyperspace> jmodi: np.. im having some problems w/ it on my notebook as well.. but not my workstation
<zack> hedge, thanks but were you talking to me about not doing the hack part?
<hyperspace> jmodi: of course I do not try and connect both at once to the vpn... because that wont work
<hedge> zack, yea
<Flippy209> anybody know the best way to mount NTFS shares via samba in fstab?
<hedge> he describes using pico to alter a file before loading the driver. Just skip that whole part
<anonymouse> Flannel: oh wait I *might* be an idiot
<hedge> Or wait I'll find another one
<onewaytolive17> can someone tell me the command to find and install new programs, its like apt-find or something
<onewaytolive17> please
<hyperspace> onewaytolive17: apt-get
<Flannel> anonymouse: You have a windows firewall?  I had that problem, until I turned my linux computer to part of my trusted thing, seems the firewall filtered out the UDP packets
<anonymouse> betting windows is sniping the inbound connections
<hyperspace> onewaytolive17: apt-get install programname
<anonymouse> Flannel: yeah just came to that conclusion
<LKRaider> onewaytolive17: apt-cache search
<onewaytolive17> how do i search?
<onewaytolive17> ok
<onewaytolive17> thanks
<onewaytolive17> :)
<Flippy209> onewaytolive17: System>Admin>Synaptic
<LKRaider> onewaytolive17: or use Synaptic ;)
<jmodi> hyperspace: have u gotten it to work on a laptop? I need it to access my school's network through wireless
<maikol> anyone know how to prevent gnome from opening its version of mplayer?
<hyperspace> onewaytolive17: you can use Synaptic ... sudo Synaptic &
<hyperspace> onewaytolive17: err sudo Synaptic
<hedge> zack,  which driver is that that you have?
<onewaytolive17> synaptic?
<Flannel> hyperspace: gksudo, onewaytolive17.  If you're going to go through non-menus
<Flippy209> onewaytolive17: System>Admin>Synaptic
<hyperspace> jmodi: once upon a time it was working
<Madpilot> onewaytolive17, Synaptic is the GUI version of apt-get
<JohnnyX> can someone help me with a laptop question regarding my screen?
<LKRaider> onewaytolive17: is the graphical installation tool on Ubuntu
<JohnnyX> when ever i close the screen now it doesnt come back on
<zack> hedge, i have the 81.78
<hedge> JohnnyX, shoot it out there
<onewaytolive17> idk if i have that
<hyperspace> onewaytolive17: you do
<stephan__> parabolize: your right....for some reaon i cant write to it with azureus
<Flannel> onewaytolive17: if you have ubuntu, you have synaptic
<jmodi> hyperspace: does PPTP support CHAP authentication? I know my school uses it
<Flippy209> so, anybody? NTFS shares via samba in fstab?
<hyperspace> jmodi: yes pptpconfig does.. chap... ms-chap .. ms-chapv2 etc
<jmodi> ok
<hedge> zack, u in dapper or breezy?
<JohnnyX> what hedge ?
<zack> hedge, breezy
<hyperspace> jmodi: did you figure out anything from that diagnosis page?
<hedge> What ver of ubuntu?
<Flippy209> better yet, I do help at a DIR listing from a samba prompt and I don't see the "get" command similar to dos what should I use?
<anonymouse> Flannel: I'm having trouble finding a "allow from this server" setting for the windows firewall.  Any thoughts on what you did there?
<hedge> zack, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074&highlight=Howto+nvidia+driver
<Flippy209> mget?
<hedge> give that a whirl...:)
<anonymouse> Flannel: All i see is programs and ports
<jmodi> hyperspace: still looking but nothing yet
<Flippy209> mget *.mp3?
<zack> hedge ok thanks
<anonymouse> Flannel: and of course i already have xwin.exe as a program, so that ain't it
<hedge> u bet
<Flannel> anonymouse: oh, I don't use windows firewall, the exact text for me was something about trusting computers on my same network.
<hyperspace> jmodi: did you try to configure by hand or w/ pptpconfig?
<anonymouse> Flannel: thanks for your help =)
<Flannel> anonymouse: you might try asking in #windows for help on configuring the firewall
<hyperspace> jmodi: you are doing gksudo pptpconfig ... or some other form of sudo correct?
<anonymouse> Flannel: good call
<hedge> JohnnyX, u have the suspend setup?
<KevinIN72> Hey can I change apaches default folder to something I want and not /etc/www??
<jmodi> hyperspace: with pptpconfig and tried updating to network manager with pptp, and using sudo
<Flippy209> ehh how can I tell where mget is putting stuff? :D
<ardchoille> Back in a bit :)
<hyperspace> jmodi: i tried network manager w/ pptp as well.. but it was a no go for me
<Socceroos_Woooot> KevinIN72: apache or apache2 ?
<hyperspace> jmodi: havent tried installing it on this worksation yet though
<KevinIN72> Socceroos_Woooot: 2
<zack> hedge, thats where i was a few minutes ago but when i get to step 10 of method 2 i get a error
<Socceroos_Woooot> KevinIN72: edit /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<sysdoc> zack, what is the error?
<hyperspace> jmodi: what was your specific error again?
<pjfc> who can help get wine running on dapper amd64
<Flannel> KevinIN72: you mean /var/www.  And it's in your sites-available folder.
<jmodi> hyperspace: Using interface ppp0pptpconfig: monitoring interface ppp0
<jmodi> Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/2
<jmodi> Modem hangup
<jmodi> Connection terminated.
<jmodi> pptpconfig: pppd process terminated by signal 16 (failed)
<jmodi> pptpconfig: SIGUSR1
<Flannel> jmodi: don't paste in here please.
<dunefan> evening!
<jmodi> sorry about that
<hyperspace> jmodi: i think thats what my notebook is doing as well
<KevinIN72> Flannel: well i edited the file but its still going to /var/www
<zack> sys doc when i type sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8762-pkg1.run --kernel-source-path=/usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r`
<KevinIN72> Flannel: i changed it to /home/kevin/Desktop/Websites
<Flannel> KevinIN72: did you restart apache/
<hyperspace> KevinIN72: did you restart the service?
<hyperspace> :P
<JohnnyX> im not sure HedgeMage
<KevinIN72> no how do i go about that
<jmodi> hyperspace: interesting, not sure why
<zack> sysdoc i get to the setup but i get a kernel compiler error
<onewaytolive17> iis there a linux media player that can play windows media player media files?
<hyperspace> KevinIN72: /etc/init.d/apache restart
<Flannel> KevinIN72: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<hyperspace> err yea apache2
<KevinIN72> k
<jmodi> hyperspace: but it says modem hangup even though I use wireless?
<sloncho> hi. Daper here. trying to force mplayer to display cyrillic subtitles. On my suse system, it is enough to change the default font file and it works ok. but on Daper, it displays cyrillic, but looks like the encoding is wrong, and it displays substituted characters. any idea for help? the subs are plain ascii files
<hyperspace> jmodi: that is just ppp talk
<sysdoc> zack, u have the kernel source installed?
<dunefan> a question if you please.....can you install Kubuntu, Edubuntu, and Xbuntu just to see what they look like...without messing up Ubuntu???
<zack> sysdoc how do i find out?
<KevinIN72> OK that worked thanks
<nate_02631> @ dune fan - yep
<Flannel> dunefan: yep.  just insteall each of their meta packages, *ubuntu-desktop, where * is k edu and x.
<sloncho> dunefan: use the desktop iso's. they are liveCDs, you can boot from them
<HedgeMage> JohnnyX: whowhatwhenwherewhyhownow?
<nate_02631> JUst install xubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, etc...
<Flannel> oh, right.  use the liveCDs, if you just want to take a look.
<viper> hi, how would i go about editing sda3 w/ qtparted if sda3 is what i'm currently on?
<nate_02631> select from Session menu...
<dunefan> thanks flannel and sloncho
<JohnnyX> huh?
<hyperspace> jmodi: i send you a /msg
<JohnnyX> having problems with my laptop screen
<HedgeMage> JohnnyX: you highlighted me a minute ago
<JohnnyX> whenever i close it it doesnt turn back on
<HedgeMage> nvm, must have been an accident
* HedgeMage waves
<JohnnyX> oh sorry typo
<Flannel> viper: you can't.  Need to unmount it, either from liveCD or whatever else.
<nivek> Hi there, can we put some themes or colors into the terminal ?
<sysdoc> zack, in a term type: cd /usr/src
<sysdoc> zack, then: ls
<zack> sysdof ok
<JohnnyX> can anyone help?
<zack> sysdoc ok
<viper> Flannel: ah, but how would i get qtparted onto a livecd then?
<sysdoc> zack, do ya see linux-source-2.6.12
<sysdoc> ???
<CokeNCode> ok, can anyone tell me where i can find automatix ?
<Flannel> CokeNCode: nope
<zack> sysdoc, i see linux-headers-2.6.12.10 and linux-headers-2.6.12.10-386
<CokeNCode> doesn't ubuntu 6.06 come with X-Chat
<spikeb> I could, but I refuse.
<sysdoc> zack, no source!
<sysdoc> install it
<CokeNCode> i don't get this ... i type apt-cache search xchat ... and can't find it either
<zack> sysdoc how?
<KuLover> Would someone mind checking my fstab to see that it is written correctly?
<CokeNCode> i can't find half the stuff i should be finding
<sloncho> CokeNCode: its in multyverse
<Flannel> CokeNCode: nope, xchat-gnome, xchat is in universe in dapper
<viper> CokeNCode: they have xchat-gnome
<Flannel> CokeNCode: however, searching for xchat shouldve found xchat-gnome
<CokeNCode> viper: ok ...
<sysdoc> zack, apt-get install linux-source-2.6.12
<pjfc> any experts out there who know how to install wine on a 64bit distribution
<CokeNCode> Flannel: ok, i thought that was some kinda mistake
* viper tips his hat to Hawkwind
<CokeNCode> Flannel: now ... what about Automatix
<CokeNCode> i know you guys don't recommend it
<CokeNCode> but .. .wher eis it  ?
<Flannel> no idea.
<v-mack> go to the forums, there is a walkthrough there CokeNCode
<dunefan> type Automatix into google and it will take you there
<jazzi> QQIMIRCIM
<jazzi> <jazzi> GAIMOPENQaMSNIM
<Flannel> CokeNCode: easyubuntu information can be found in #easyubuntu though
<VoX> ugh my eyes
<LKRaider> :?!
<CokeNCode> v-mack: yeh, that isn't working, that's why i came here. the url they're offering no longer works
<viper> NICE jazzi
<hyperspace> lol
<sloncho> CokeNCode: Automatix is in multyverse
<v-mack> really
<Flannel> sloncho: no it's not.
<vinboy> i'm trying to capture video of my screen... do u guys have anything better than xvidcap?
<CokeNCode> sloncho: ? multyverse ? what on earth is that ?
<v-mack> CokeNCode, its multiverse
<v-mack> its a repository
<jazzi> to Viper:Thanks
<CokeNCode> !tell CokeNCode about multiverse
<JohnnyX> can someone who's had exerperience with laptop issues help me
<FunnyLookinHat> JohnnyX, what's your issue?
<Flannel> It's not in multiverse.  It'd have to be stable and not break systems for that to happen.  but Im going to stop now.
<zack> sysdoc what do after it finishes downloading and things? just try to run the .run file again?
<JohnnyX> everytime i close the lid it wont come back on
<sloncho> OK, you got me :). Add this in your sources.list:
<sloncho> deb http://www.getautomatix.com/apt dapper main
<dunefan> for automatix assistance:  http://dunefan.weblogs.us/archives/44
<FunnyLookinHat> JohnnyX, go to System - Administration - Power Management
<v-mack> Flannel, you seem to have some serious Automatix angst
<sloncho> then apt-get update
<JohnnyX> i configured it so it wouldnt ask me for a password when i closed it yesterday and it was working fine but now all the sudden it wont turn back on
<sloncho> apt-get install automatix
<sloncho> with sudo of course
<CokeNCode> yeh .. ok, thanks
<FunnyLookinHat> JohnnyX, oh weird...  make sure it isn't going into hibernate and it's only turning off monitor
<JohnnyX> there is no power management in adminstration FunnyLookinHat
<FunnyLookinHat> JohnnyX, sorry I meant preferences
<Hagbard_Ub> Anyone need any help?
<v-mack> johnnyX, did you like, unplug it and rip out the battery?
<v-mack> i mean, can you not use it at all?
<sloncho> hi. Daper here. trying to force mplayer to display cyrillic subtitles. On my suse system, it is enough to change the default font file and it works ok. but on Daper, it displays cyrillic, but looks like the encoding is wrong, and it displays substituted characters. any idea for help? the subs are plain ascii files
<JohnnyX> its not in there either FunnyLookinHat
<KuLover> Would someone mind checking my fstab to see that it is written correctly?
<JohnnyX> no v-mack
<ynmm> Hi guys, I just installed ubuntu server, and when trying atp-get, it fail to lock file, and when trying to su myself, pw for the account that I made when installing doesn't work, and I don't remember making any root account, so now I want to know how to su myself, and if I can't this crap is going out and I'm back with debian.
<CarlFK> I have 3 video cards: 1 agp and 2 pci. just installed ubuntu - it is only using one of the pci cards (which only has 4mb video ram, and is only runing at 800x600) - how do I tell it to use the AGP?
<JohnnyX> im on it right now
<Flannel> !telll ynmm about root
<ubotu> I know nothing about telll ynmm about root
<JohnnyX> the only problem is when i close it it doesnt come back on and i have to shut it off
<viper> ynmm: try 'sudo su'
<sloncho> ynmm: not su. use sudo and your password
<Flannel> ynmm: there is no root account
<Flannel> !tell ynmm about root
<sloncho> ynmm: sudo apt-get ....
<Flannel> viper: don't suggest that please.
<FunnyLookinHat> JohnnyX, are you on Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<Solon12> when i click system / quit, only the "lock screen" button has an icon. is there some way to fix it so all the buttons have icons?
<JohnnyX> ubuntu 5.10
<sloncho> !tell sunny about root
<viper> Flannel: well, he _is_ root... why not sudo su, then change his passwd...
<sysdoc> zack, 1 sec dewd
<Flannel> viper: he isn't root.
<zack> sysdoc alright
<FunnyLookinHat> JohnnyX, ok.  I would STRONGLY suggest upgrading to Dapper.  It solved a lot of issues with laptop power management.
<CarlFK> viper - same reason you don't tell us your password
<JohnnyX> its in the process of downloading now
<dunefan> dapper is fantastic on a laptop
<JohnnyX> but for now id like to know how to fix this problem
<sloncho> viper: just to teach himself to good habits?
<viper> Flannel: by 'is' i mean that he is admin, sry
<JohnnyX> doesnt 5.10 run dapper?
<FunnyLookinHat> JohnnyX, ahh ok, good call.  Yea sorry I can't really help you if you arne't on dapper b/c I dont ahve that running on any boxes anymore
<Flannel> viper: right, but that doesn't mean he should use su.
<viper> sloncho: it's temporary...
<Flannel> JohnnyX: 5.10 is breezy, 6.06 is dapper
<viper> Flannel: just to change his root passwd
<sloncho> viper: it's tempting
<sloncho> always
<viper> Flannel: then 'exit' ... and sudo if you like it better =P
<Flannel> viper: Right, there's no reason to HAVE a root password.  Read the root page if you want a lot of good arguments and reasons why.
<JohnnyX> its 40% done
<viper> Flannel: yea? try 'sudo cd'
<JohnnyX> is there anyway i can upgrade right now without losing all my files?
<sysdoc> zack, from the /usr/src dir type: ln -s linux-source-2.6.12 linux
<Flannel> viper: It's perfectly fine if YOU want to use root, but don't suggest it to other people, who may not know the problems associated with it.
<Flippy209> chmod 755 is full access correct?
<JohnnyX> or does anyone else know how i can fix the screen?
<sysdoc> Zambezi, then run the install again
<sysdoc> oops sorry Zambezi
<sysdoc> Zack, then run the install
<viper> Flannel: one situation that came up... at one point i had mounted my windows partition-- then you can't pull something like 'sudo cd winxp' ... you have to su
<NickGarvey> do do do
<CarlFK> Flippy209: well, 700 is full for you - 777 is full for everyone
<ynmm> Flannel, thanks for that link, but it does not solve my problem. It doesn't say anything about getting back my root. If I can't, this ubuntu thing is really crap, and it will go so fast out that it won't remember being in.
<Flannel> ynmm: there is NO root account in ubuntu
<NickGarvey> ynmm: wait, you lost access to your root account?
<JohnnyX> is anyone running breezy?
<viper> ynmm: i told you already how to do it
<JohnnyX> on a laptop
<CarlFK> ynmm: what is your username and password? ;)
<viper> ynmm: 'sudo su' , 'passwd', then 'exit' back
<Flippy209> CarlFK: I'm trying to update my xchat, I have a .rpm, I converted it but no matter what type of alien, sudo, -i, dpkg command I use, I'm unable to run it
<hcarty> JohnnyX: I was until a month or so ago, when I updated to dapper
<Flippy209> and when I go to root I'm unable to find my user account in /home/user/
<ynmm> Ok, thanks, now I can tell my friends I finally tried ubuntu and that I KNOW FOR A FACT IT'S THE MOST CRAPPY DISP EVER.
<JohnnyX> do you know how i would fix my lid so it will come back on when i close it hcarty ?
<spikeb> ynmm: awesome. now go troll elsewhere.
<SurfnKid> Flippy209: user might be the account nam
<Flippy209> Yeah, I left that out on purpose :P
<JohnnyX> i changed the setting so that it wouldnt ask me for a password when i closed it now it doesnt come back when i do
<Eleaf> huh
<hcarty> JohnnyX: I'm not sure I understand... what happens currently when you close the lid?
<Eleaf> spikeb, lols
<hcarty> Ah
<JohnnyX> when i open it up it doesnt come back on
<zack> sysdoc, " ln -s linux-source-2.6.12 linux"
<SurfnKid> Flippy209: are you messing with me mister...! :P heh
<Eleaf> ynmm, yummy
<ynmm> If someone do not like changes made to how linux operates, they are trolling, just ask spacey the idiot
<HLM> ynmm...............the weakest link is between the chair and the keyboard
<siriusnova> woot
<viper> ynmm: djabbic
<Hawkwind> viper: Same one I know from Mandriva ?
<Eleaf> ynmm, what?
<siriusnova> i got aiglx and compiz running on my laptop
<siriusnova> it rocks !
<siriusnova> :D
<Flippy209> left it out of irc chat on purpose SurfnKid, :)
<viper> hawkwind: roger that =)
<SurfnKid> siriusnova:  i hate you i hate you i hate you
<CarlFK> ynmm: you are getting.. hostle.  please keep it professional
<Flippy209> not the cd command :P
<viper> hawkwind: i've installed several distros since then
<JohnnyX> would you happen to know how to fix that hcarty ?
<Hawkwind> viper: You switched permanently ?
<Eleaf> siriusnova, oh cool!
<SurfnKid> siriusnova: hehe, hows it running ?
<siriusnova> Surfnkid - its so neat :D
<hcarty> I'm not sure - is the system suspending on you?
<Eleaf> siriusnova, I need to ask you some questions
<siriusnova> Eleaf - its awesome
<rixxon> i have an ntfs partition mounted, how to prevent it from showing up on desktop but keep it mounted?
<siriusnova> its so slick
<SurfnKid> sick
<SurfnKid> hehe
<siriusnova> i cant stop playing with the cube
<siriusnova> and dragging windows around
<CarlFK> Flippy209: what does this say: sudo dpkg -i xchat.dep  (or whatever the .deb is called)
<erik__>  I have something called "gam_server" running, which is sucking up a lot of CPU resources and it's not killable, because when I kill it a new process of it starts instantly. what is it?
<viper> hawkwind: actually i was thinking of temporary ubuntu... but it's pretty good, mandriva was good too, simple
<zack> sysdoc, i type " ln -s linux-source-2.6.12 linux" ?
<Flippy209> hold up a sec let me try from my account instead of root
<FunnyLookinHat> erik__, spyware!  ; )
<dli_> rixxon, put it in /etc/fstab and mount it auto
<SurfnKid> siriusnova: what kind of system configuration you got
<viper> hawkwind: ubuntu/debian are a fun line... and if you have 9 hrs to spare you can try gentoo ;)
<sysdoc> zack, yea
<rixxon> dli_: i used "diskmounter"
<FunnyLookinHat> erik__, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=234318
<Hawkwind> viper: I have a hobby, no need for one on my PC :P
<erik__> thc
<erik__> thx
<CokeNCode> sloncho: deb http://www.getautomatix.com/apt dapper main <------ that isn't working
<siriusnova> SurfnKid - IBM Thinkpad T30, 1.8 ghz P4-M with 1gb ram and a Radeon Mobility 7500 using the "radeon" x.org driver
<CarlFK> ack.. I need to get my resolution fixed - things are scrolling up my little window to fast ...
<jazzi> please help! On my XChat screen,the last few charecters of the line are missing,how to fix it?
<JohnnyX> does anyone know how to fix a laptop screen that wont turn back on when you close it
<rixxon> dli_: in /etc/fstab: '/dev/sda1 /media/sda1 ntfs ro,user,fmask=0133,dmask=0022,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0'
<sysdoc> zack, creats a symlink to the source files dir
<spikeb> siriusnova: nice latop
<spikeb> laptop
<zack> sysdoc thanks
<rixxon> dli_: so its already there...
<viper> hawkwind: there's nothing scarier than looking at some error in install after 8 hrs in gentoo... lol
<sysdoc> JohnnyX, do a search in the forums there a ton of posts there
<CokeNCode> sloncho: i added that to my sources.list file and got an error because the public key is not available
<JohnnyX> i have been
<SurfnKid> siriusnova: wow very nice. im close to your config 1.7centrino Dell 8600, 1gb ram 9600ATI M10 128mb card, but i have to get my wifi going and the ati before i can get xgl
<viper> hawkwind: although that will probably be my final destination...
<JohnnyX> i havent found anything so far
<siriusnova> spikeb - it is
<Flippy209> CarlFK: dpkg: status database area is locked by another process ... if I do a ps -ef | grep for dpkg can I get the child pid and kill it, or is there an easier way?
<siriusnova> SurfnKid - XGL/AIGLX is slick
* scabootssca is back (gone 00:00:32)
<SurfnKid> siriusnova: sweet, do you recommend using aiglx instead of compiz
* scabootssca is away: Hunting For Fruit Loops
<sysdoc> JohnnyX, And when ya just get fed up then look at this lil diddy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75443&highlight=suspend2
<rixxon> dli_: ideas? :)
<ynmm> After playing a little more with ubuntu, I will put up a site which name is www.ubuntu.who.needs.it.com
<sysdoc> JohnnyX, Suspend2 just WORKS!!
<KevinIN72> hey how do i install proftpd??
<zack> sysdoc im still getting the same error in the setup when i type "sudo sh filename.run"
<ddrj> hey guys, i'm trying to install UBUNTU from my hard drive, so i install GRUBfordos, reboot, made sure to edit my menu.lst, and extracted the 2 installer files: vmlinuz and initrd.gz, problem is that it loads both fine, but when then it hangs on the screen right before it goes to the installer (the screen where it detects all of your hardware)
<CarlFK> Flippy209: do you have synaptic package manager window open?
<viper> ynmm: you asked a general linux question....it's not ubuntu's fault
<Flippy209> yeah duh.. my bad
<Flippy209> haha
<rigonatti> !X11
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<JohnnyX> suspend2 sysdoc ?
<Flippy209> good lookin man
<siriusnova> SurfnKid - compiz you use both on XGL and AIGLX, you have to chooise either between XGL or AIGLX depending on wether you use ATI/Nvidia proprietary drivers or not
<KevinIN72> !proftpd
<ubotu> I know nothing about proftpd
<sysdoc> JohnnyX, yup
<Flippy209> brb
<Flannel> ynmm: we've told you that ubuntu doesn't use root, and how you can set a root password, heck, that page even mentions it.  You, are trolling, please go away.
<rigonatti> does anyone know how to install FireGL X11 Extensions?
<JohnnyX> what is it?
<sloncho> CokeNCode: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190025
<viper> ynmm: rather, a question that general linux knowledge can solve
<JohnnyX> now im having troubles with my browser
<rigonatti> !fireGl
<ubotu> I know nothing about firegl
<JohnnyX> it doesnt show <embeded>
<rigonatti> !fireGl x11
<CarlFK> rigonatti: thanks - I needed that too
<ubotu> I know nothing about firegl x11
<sysdoc> JohnnyX, Bang it into the kernel and your laptop will hibernate in 20 secs and resume in about the same time
<sloncho> !root
<ubotu> sudo is is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<JohnnyX> it wont load synak
<farous> rigonatti: you can /msg ubotu rather than ask in public
<JohnnyX> sysdoc*
<farous> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<ddrj> has anyone installed ubuntu from hard drive here? if so, did you extract the vmlinuz and initrd.gz files? if you did that, please let me know :)
<sysdoc> zack, hmmmm
<farous> rigonatti: ^ ^
<yoink_23> !troll
<ubotu> I know nothing about troll
<JohnnyX> my browser wont load any pages?
<CokeNCode> dude, type 'sudo passwd root'
<rigonatti> CarlFK: I dont know why ..but before the 3ddesk works fine ...then i reinstall my ATI driver ....but give me this error on ATI Panel
<CokeNCode> to set the root password
<Eleaf> yea, %ubotu is kinda..
<Eleaf> ;)
<Gumb1> Hi.  I have a very little bit of  experience with both Debian  and ubuntu.  I can install either one just fine.  I plan on making my laptop dual boot tomorrow morning.  I'm debating whether to go with ubuntu or debian.  The single most important thing to me is having good hardware support for laptops: I want powerstepping, hibernate, etc. and good battery life.  What's the trade off with debian & ubuntu???
<zack> sysdoc im still getting the same error in the setup when i type "sudo sh filename.run" . the error is "no precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel; would you like the installet to attempt to download a kernel interface for your kernel from the NVIDIA ftp site?"
<viper> so, hawkwind: did you drop mandriva? or you just work on it, but play w/ ubuntu?
<Flannel> ddrj: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation can give you a bunch of information
<sysdoc> JohnnyX, copy and paste into the browser
<ynmm> Flannel, if that is true, I'm sorry for my hasty conclusion, really, so, if you are indeed right, you may tell me how to set a root password, and use it as if it has root priv, because that web page you game me said it cannot be done.
<spikeb> Gumb1: basically in your case the tradeoff would be the default kernel for each
<JohnnyX> i did
<Eleaf> Gumb1, I would maybe go with ubuntu, it might detect your stuff better, although they both are alright.
<ddrj> Flannel: hi i remember talking to you yesterday :) wanted to say thanks for the info you gave me yesterday
<TSCHAK> is there a 2.6.17 kernel package for dapper???
<SurfnKid> siriusnova: well congrats again! I hope i can get mine going again
<Candamir> hi, im running the 6.06 desktop version and i can access the internet with a ethernet cable but how can i select wireless access points
<Eleaf> the kernel for dapper is at 2.6.15..
<Gumb1> spikeb:  Looks like ubuntu has more regular release schedule (6 months) so its kernel would be more up-to-date...  so maybe that's the way to go?
<Eleaf> They should move forward.. ;)
<siriusnova> SurfnKid - follow the tutorial its easy
<crimsun> TSCHAK: no, not yet [if ever] 
<SurfnKid> siriusnova: the transparency probvably rules n 3d cube
<spikeb> Gumb1: for a laptop, i think so
<sloncho> ymnn: sudo passwd root
<farous> TSCHAK: the kernel is frozen after the release
<sysdoc> zack, when you see that just tell it no and move to the next step then it'l find the source and should create it's own driver compilation
<Eleaf> farous, 4eva?
<sloncho> on the question, first enter you r pass
<Flannel> ynmm: read that page again.  it is included, I just checked.
<Eleaf> just kidding ;)
<farous> :)
<SurfnKid> siriusnova: yeah, i just have so much trouble with the wifi on dapper so there's no point on having xgl unless i can go wifi. so itll take me sometime
<nivek> I got an erreor when I'm trying to compil..  checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables ... What I can do ?
<SurfnKid> :P
<TSCHAK> farous, :-( ... apparently the driver for my SD card reader is in 2.6.17 :-(
<CokeNCode> sloncho: what's with the source you gave me to add to my sources list file ?
<CokeNCode> it's busted !
<viper> ynmm: you don't slander an OS for such small things..
<sysdoc> zack, you are doing this from console with no X running right?
<siriusnova> surfnkid - what rules is running a Quicktme trailer and having it wrap around edges so you can move the 3d cube and see it on two windows, also when you alt tab the video keep playing in the tab switcher screenshot area, its really slick
<zack> sysdoc yes
<sysdoc> ok
<hyperspace> jmodi: got mine to work
<CarlFK> SurfnKid: I got WPA working with dapper - it was easy once I got the right package(s) installed - too bad I don't know exacly which one did it
<Candamir> how can i select wireless access points and connect to them
<realcoolguy> Candamir ... if you don't mind running KDE applications, apt-get install kwificonfig ...
<farous> TSCHAK: next release hopefully, or if you know how you can compile the kernel your self
<hyperspace> jmodi: pptpconfig seems to use a different options file after i upgraded to dapper on notebook
<jmodi> hyperspace: i sent u a /msg
<TSCHAK> farous, i do.
<Candamir> realcoolguy thanks
<farous> hmm is freenode experiencing a huge lag or is it just me
<hyperspace> jmodi: hmm didnt get it
<sysdoc> zack, If it asks to look for the driver on nvidia ftp just let it. It'll fail and than look for the source and do one for ya.
<zack> sysdoc ok i hit ok to the installer will need to compile a new kernel interface. thenit says gcc-version-check failed
<viper> out of curiosity, why in ubuntu are things mounted under /media and not /mnt
<farous> TSCHAK: :)
<sysdoc> ah ha!!!!
<viper> because the /mnt directory does exist....
<CarlFK> viper: I think /media is a debian thing ;)
<hyperspace> jmodi: try to send /msg again
<sysdoc> zack,  now ya fetting to the problem
<sysdoc> do this
* viper laughs
<nivek> I got an erreor when I'm trying to compil..  checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables ... What I can do ?
<SurfnKid> siriusnova: yeah i just have to follow the instructions, Ive got a good system just a matter of sitting there and messin with it
<vanberge> does ubuntu use 'thumbs.db' files at all?
<sloncho> CokeNCode: then use the one from the page i send u
<SurfnKid> CarlFK: are u running bcm43xx driver?
<vanberge> i migrated alot of data from windows, and want to delete all of those dumb files.
<realcoolguy> I thought thumbs.db was a windows xp thing?
<Flannel> vanberge: yeah, delete them.
<Hawkwind> viper: I've got Kubuntu on a spare box, going to be moving to it permanently very soon
<vanberge> Flannel: thx
<CarlFK> SurfnKid: I dont think so
<sysdoc> zack, apt-get -y install gcc-3.4.5
<viper> Hawkwind: ah, a KDE lover =P
<jrib> nivek: install the build-essential package
<jmodi> hyperspace: sent u a test /msg
<Hawkwind> viper: Wrong
<nivek> jrib, I think it's already installed...
<rigonatti> Does anyone here use ATI drivers ? or FireGL X11 ?
<Hawkwind> viper: I hate KDE and Gnome both.  I use E17 exclusively
<hyperspace> jmodi: still not getting them
<sysdoc> zack, then: CC=gcc-3.4
<sysdoc> export CC
<crimsun> Hawkwind: hate's pretty strong, eh?
<viper> hawkwind: wait..isn't kubuntu  just ubuntu w/ kde..?
<Hobbsee> viper: -gnome, yes
<sysdoc> zack,  then try the install again
<jrib> nivek: build-essential should pull in binutils, can you verify both of those are installed?
<nicholaspaul> If I want to share the connection from Ubuntu, do I need to install Firestarter? Anything else I need?
<Hawkwind> viper: Yes.  But I prefer to see KDE for 5 minutes over Gnome :P
<v-mack> hawkwind, is just a desktop environment
<Hawkwind> crimsun: True.  I strongly dislike
<realcoolguy> so what would your ubuntu be called if you installed everything... kde apps, and gnome apps...?
<Hawkwind> v-mack: I don't like or care to use KDE or Gnome.  I do have that choice, thankfully
<sysdoc> realcoolguy, very cool?
<jrib> realcoolguy: *buntu?
<nivek> jrib, wait me.. I will re-install these packages ;-)
<SurfnKid> CarlFK: ah ok, what kind of wifi card do you have
<nicholaspaul> hy hybrid
<hybrid> howdy
<v-mack> hawkwind, totally, i use fluxbox
<hyperspace> jmodi: what was the first part of your error
<sysdoc> kbu
<sysdoc> lol
<viper> v-mack: yea, i'll get into fluxbox soon
<nicholaspaul> hybrid: having some connection sharing issues.. you ever done that?
<viper> i have this desire to configure everything i lay my hands on
<cookiecaper> I want Ubuntu not to check my filesystems on startup ... how do I do that?
<hybrid> nicholaspaul: with what?
<Candamir> in the install process, in step 5, if I previously only had windows and now want both Windows and Ubuntu, what must I select? I have three options: 1) Resize partition #1 and use free space, 2) Erase entire disk [that won't be it]  and 3) Manually edit partition table
<viper> then it reaches a 'conquered' state... i can safely say i've 'conquered' windows....
<v-mack> i just liked how it looked and then learned to hack around with it
<nicholaspaul> hybrid: from Ubuntu to OS9, but its the Ubuntu side I dont know about. I just need firestarter?
<viper> i'm 'conquering' gnome  in my spare time =P
<v-mack> there is a few things i never really could do without a command line, but these things happen
<KanRiNiN> Will lspci show me my model controller, because it shows it as intel but I thought it was conexant
<hybrid> nicholaspaul: yeah firestarter should do
<jmodi_> hyperspace: I got mine working
<hybrid> nicholaspaul: all it is is a GUI to iptables
<jmodi_> hyperspace: had to edit a file
<nicholaspaul> hybrid: Oooohhh .. that was my next questioN :)
<realcoolguy> cookiecaper rm -rf /  (i'm joking DON"T do it)  cookie, are you shutting down cleaning? or does it say force checked or something?
<carlf1> SurfnKid: 0000:02:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2915ABG MiniPCI Adapter (rev 05)
<zack> sysdoc it couldn't find package gcc-3.4.5
<nicholaspaul> hybrid: and a crossover cable, right?
<hybrid> nicholaspaul: should do
<nivek> jrib, .. its working.. sorry
<nicholaspaul> sweet hybrid .. I guess i'm set!
<pgavin> cookiecaper: you need to set the last field in /etc/fstab to 0 for the filesystems you don't want checked
<CarlFK> SurfnKid: and an aix111 (or something like that)
<cookiecaper> realcoolguy, not check forced, just on startup when it does whatever it does, fsck I presume.
<hybrid> nicholaspaul: tell me how it comes
<farous> ok seems that gnome config files is broken. running from fluxbox is much better
<cookiecaper> pgavin, ok, thanks. : )
<nicholaspaul> hybrid: sure thing.
<viper> candamir: option #1 looks best -- resize partition and use available space
<realcoolguy> gedit /etc/fstab ... I guess you'll have to edit it cookiecaper
<KanRiNiN> !modems
<ubotu> I know nothing about modems
<rixxon> is seahorse supposed to spend like 20 minutes frozen, generating a key?
<KanRiNiN> stupid bot
<Candamir> viper: thanks, and afterwards, what do I have to do to be able to select which OS to boot? Is it just modifying the GRUB config file?
<farous> KanRiNiN: try help.ubuntu.com
<beerfan_> Can someone help me troubleshoot my audio? I plugged a USB headset in and it worked but since then SOME audio doesn't work with the integrated sound card
<cookiecaper> realcoolguy, ok, done. : ) Can someone tell me why I'm not able to do any GL stuff with ati or fglrx?
<viper> Candamir: ubuntu should automatically setup grub for you
<nicholaspaul> !ketchup
<Candamir> viper: yes, but also to dual-boot?
<ubotu> I know nothing about ketchup
<cookiecaper> fglrxinfo says Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual!
<v-mack> candamir, yep, to dual boot
<viper> Candamir: nod, it should auto-detect your windows [xp] 
<cookiecaper> and similar messages across the board
<farous> cookiecaper: open your xorg.conf file and comment the path to the rgb dir
<viper> candamir: with something like gentoo, on the other hand, yes, you would have to manually edit your /boot/grub/grub.conf file...
<Dial_tone> has anyone moved vmware virtual machine from XP to Linux? my XP guest ethernet needs reconfiguration
<JohnnyX> how do i shut down with a hotkey so when my screen wont come back on i dont f anything up?
<Candamir> ok
<farous> cookiecaper: the new xorg has changed their file structure and i presume you are using an xorg.conf file from breezy
<Candamir> i'll try
<viper> hawkwind: btw, your e17 enlightenment desktop doesnt look too bad
<beerfan_> JohnnyX, ctrl alt backspace shuts down x
<rigonatti> Does anyone here uses #ddesk?
<cookiecaper> farous, I'm not, I install Dapper fresh (coming from Debian etch) and I just got the ATi card today. However, I see that OpenGLOverlay was set to off, which is probably bad, so I'm gonna try again. : )
<rigonatti> ops
<rigonatti> Does anyone here uses 3ddesk?
<cookiecaper> brb : )
<Hawkwind> viper: Which one you looking at ?
<SurfnKid> CarlFK: i think i will install everything again and give it a shot see how it run
<cookiecaper> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<SurfnKid> rigonatti: i used to
<Hawkwind> viper: I haven't taken a recent screenshot in quite some time
<rigonatti> SurfnKid
<zack> sysdoc it couldn't find package gcc-3.4.5
<crimsun> because it's gcc-3.4
<SurfnKid> rigonatti: but has irq/freeze issues every half second or so
<viper> hawkwind: oh, i'm just looking at random e17 pics from google images
<rigonatti> SurfnKid: I isntalled trough apt-get 3ddesk anc create the links...but i dont know why is nothing happens
<beerfan_> Can someone help me troubleshoot my audio? I plugged a USB headset in and it worked but since then SOME audio doesn't work with the integrated sound card. Rythmbox plays audio but aplay returns errors
<Hawkwind> viper: I had no idea they were on google images.  What exactly did you search for ?
<rigonatti> SurfnKid: I mean..in my last install worked.  And now the ATI Panel show "FireGL X'' Extensions" not found
<rigonatti> SurfnKid: Do you have any ideas ?
<KanRiNiN> will conexant drivers work with an intel ac'97 pctel modem?
<viper> hawkwind: you've never googled something, then clicked on the Images tab ...?
<realcoolguy> beerfan_ is it just certain audio?  could you explain which works, and which doesn't?
<Hawkwind> viper: Sure.  I just don't look for my own screenshots
<Hawkwind> Heh
* viper laughs
<beerfan_> realcoolguy, rythmbox plays but aplay returns errors
<Bassetts> can a kind of, one disc for all dvd be made for (X)(K)Ubuntu ??
<Hawkwind> viper: That's why I have http://SeerOfSouls.com/gallery
<carlf1> I am sure there is a ubuntu page explainging how to setup 2 monitors, but I cant find it. anyone got a tip for me to search for?
<sysdoc> zack, gcc-3.4
<SurfnKid> rigonatti: are you usin the xorg driver?
<beerfan_> realcoolguy, I'm not sure how to troubleshoot and the guides I've read haven't helped
<hyperspace> carlf1 what card?
<jrib> nivek: cool, glad you got it working
<dooglus> carlf1: "dual head" is the term to search for
<rigonatti> SurfnKid: Im using the driver from ATI webSite
<carlf1> dooglus: thanks
<zack> sysdoc ya that worked thanks so much
<SurfnKid> rigonatti: dapper or breezy
<carlf1> hyperspace: 3 really - 1 agp and 2 pci
<dooglus> carlf1: "dual head" -porn, maybe
<viper> hawkwind: aha, from houston
<realcoolguy> beerfan_ the only audio glitches I've had has involved me using the dirty quick method of killall esd ... outside of that I'm not sure.. you said it was the usb audio?
<rigonatti> dapper
<Hawkwind> viper: Thankfully not originally :P
<pppoe_dude> ok question about network. my network seems to be operating slow (should be 100mbps). i notice the 'network monitor' lights on/off when it should be constantly on
<Hawkwind> viper: I've just been stuck here most of my life
* viper chuckles
<rigonatti> then ...in ATI install i chosse the option "install Driver 8.25.18 on X.Org 7.0X"
<elknof3> hi everybody, sorry when editing with pico (nano), it says something like  ^O   to save, but i dont know what doe that means..
<SurfnKid> rigonatti: im using breezy but i would assume its the same thing
<Flannel> elknof3: ctrl-O
<SurfnKid> rigonatti: whta does fglrxinfo return?
<v-mack> elknof3, use the control key
<rigonatti> SurfnKid: I think so
<Cntryboy> If I wanted to make a link file from this dir.   /.wine/drive_c/Program Files/PokerStars/PokerStars.exe  to desktop to keep me from going there manually and typing wine pokerstars.exe
<elknof3> thanks, Flannel
<rigonatti> SurfnKid: let me see
<Cntryboy> what would the command be?
<beerfan_> realcoolguy, yes, I tried a usb headset my gf bought. it worked after a reboot but since then some audio hasn't worked. login audio doesn't play for example. Maybe alsa things the USB device is still there?
<carlf1> how come http://wiki.ubuntu.com redirects me to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<siriusnova> hey guys i just took a AIGLX / Compiz screenshot on my Thinkpad T30 :D http://web.umr.edu/~taknnc/Screenshot-1.png
<elknof3> v-mack, thanks
<siriusnova> its sweet
<SurfnKid> siriusnova: wicked!
<crimsun> beerfan_: what's the selected default device in System> Preferences> Sound?
<carlf1> or... where is the wiki search?
<Flannel> carlf1: top right corner
<cookiecaper> Yeah that didn't work : (
<realcoolguy> beerfan_ I'd check your pref... ok crim beat me... if they're right, try killing esd... and if that doesn't work... set your computer on fire
<rigonatti> SurfnKid: show me vendor string , renderer string,  and version string
<Flannel> carlf1: but, wiki has become help.ubuntu.com
<Mixx`> does anyone know of a better S.M.A.R.T. data reader than smartmontools?
<beerfan_> crimsun, there's only one sound device available. Intel 82801CA
<farous> cookiecaper: do you happen to have ati card?
<Bassetts> can a kind of, one-disc-for-all install dvd be made for (X)(K)Ubuntu ??
<cookiecaper> farous, yeah.
<crimsun> beerfan_: and if you select it and click Close, is sound audible again?
<beerfan_> realcoolguy, kill esd? how?
<farous> i can post my xorg.conf for you i have a 9600 card
<RobNyc> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<beerfan_> crimsun, yeah, done that many times. rebooted many times
<crimsun> beerfan_: ``asoundconf list''
<cookiecaper> RobNyc, thanks, but that didn't work.
<SurfnKid> siriusnova: what are those rectangles doing there
<Cntryboy> what would the command be to link this dir.   /.wine/drive_c/Program Files/PokerStars/PokerStars.exe  to my desktop to keep me from going there manually and typing wine pokerstars.exe
<realcoolguy> beerfan_ i know there's a more permanent way to fix the weird audio glitch that i have (no audio for certain things) but I end up doing sudo killall esd and everything seems to work fine
<SurfnKid> rigonatti: what are they? ATI or mesa
<RobNyc> cookiecaper, u using ati too ?
<carlf1> Flannel: that would explain 1/2 my confusing. thanks
<viper> actually, i'm still not sure about my qtparted problem... how would i resize sda3, for example, my current drive?
<viper> you can't install to a livecd...
<cookiecaper> I still have no acceleration. The ATi control panel says OpenGL is unavailable as well as renderer. RobNyc, yeah.
<farous> cookiecaper: did you instll the linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<cookiecaper> farous, yes.
<rigonatti> SurfnKid: Mesa 3d
<SurfnKid> rigonatti: thats your problem
<beerfan_> crimsun, asoundconf list shows 1 device
<farous> cookiecaper: and you changed the driver in the xorg.conf file to fglrx
<SurfnKid> rigonatti: you have an ATI card
<rigonatti> SurfnKid: So ? cna you help me ?
<cookiecaper> farous, yes.
<farous> cookiecaper: have a look at my xorg.conf file
<Cntryboy> Doesn't anyone know?
<rigonatti> SurfnKid: Strange ....coz i got the pack from ATI Site
<beerfan_> realcoolguy, killall esd = no process killed
<crimsun> beerfan_: the 82801CA, correct?
<farous> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<beerfan_> crimsun, correct
<siriusnova> Surfnkid - oh i dunno they just shoed up during the screenshot, but only in the screenshot
<siriusnova> showed
<RobNyc> cookiecaper, i have a x1600 pro 512mb and i jus installed ubuntu for the 10th time lol i was tryin other distros so im just following instructions
<SurfnKid> rigonatti:  yea, but you have to install Xorg i think too. I have breezy so i dont know if its the same but just follow the instructions on the ati site
<SurfnKid> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<SurfnKid> rigonatti: www.cchtml.com
<crimsun> beerfan_: what audio apps don't seem to output audible volume?
<SurfnKid> siriusnova: strange. but still thats great, i bet its smooth
<Cntryboy> what would the command be to link this dir.   /.wine/drive_c/Program Files/PokerStars/PokerStars.exe  to my desktop to keep me from going there manually and typing wine pokerstars.exe
<beerfan_> running "aplay" shows a list of error messages. "ALSA lib confmisc.c(_snd_config_evaluate) function ...returned error: No such device"
<beerfan_> crimsun, ^
<siriusnova> SurfnKid - it is very smooth
<rigonatti> SurfnKid: I will try trough ubuntu how to guide
<crimsun> beerfan_: pastebin ``cat /etc/asound.conf ~/.asoundrc*''
<rigonatti> txs a lot !
<Cntryboy> oh my word
<Cntryboy> a;sldkfj
<farous> cookiecaper: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16310 . I just posted the path, modules and device sections
<farous> cookiecaper: i have it on a laptop. change lvcd to crt if you use a monitor
<SurfnKid> rigonatti: it should be pretty good to get it to go, if not come back hopefully we can help yua
<SurfnKid> siriusnova: hehe you just dont stop playing with it
<CarlFK> do I need nvidia-glx or -legacy? VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400]  (rev b2)
<pppoe_dude> getting weird errors on command line with pretty much any command: " Transport endpoint is not connected"
<beerfan_> crimsun, I think you might have found it
<farous> cookiecaper: did you install the driver from the repos or from the ati installer
<pppoe_dude> on one shell only
<rigonatti> SurfnKid: I need to post a bug.....in Ubuntu install...but i was thinking if isnt better to discute first ...whre can i do that ?
<beerfan_> crimsun, I see a string in there that was in the errors
<cookiecaper> farous, repos first, they didn't work, so I used the installer.
<farous> hmm that is a problem cookiecaper
<siriusnova> lol
<cookiecaper> : (
<farous> cookiecaper: there are lots of instructions if you install using the installer
<pppoe_dude> fixed nm
<FunnyLookinHat> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<dstyrk_> Is there a better place for beginners?
<Flannel> rigonatti: you asking about filing a bug? launchpad.net
<SurfnKid> rigonatti: ubuntuforums.org
<cookiecaper> ok, how do I remove the installered stuff?
<cookiecaper> ^__________^
<SurfnKid> rigonatti: to discute it first
<Flannel> dstyrk_: beginners to ask questions?  this is the place!
<farous> cookiecaper: ok if you have the insgtaller from ati you have to remove the linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) package as it conflicts with the fglrx-kernel package
<beerfan_> crimsun, I tried renaming my ~/.asoundrc and will try again
<cookiecaper> farous, apt doesn't complain about that
<painttt> how do i trinstall grub?
<painttt> i did it by using live cd
<KevinIN72> When I wget a file were does it go???
<painttt> but it doesn't work
<realcoolguy> dstyrk_ I would suggest looking up some basic guides to get you started
<Madpilot> KevinIN72, into the directory you're in currently, usually
<gavagai> KevinIN72, wherever you are
<Socceroos_Woooot> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<farous> cookiecaper: it will not complain because you did not install a deb ile and it was not in the deb rules :)
<gavagai> KevinIN72, unless you tell it otherwise
<cookiecaper> farous, I didn't use the package for distribution method, maybe I should?
<farous> cookiecaper: even that they did not include it in the rules
<rigonatti> SurfnKid: how do I unistall MEsa Drivers?
<SurfnKid> rigonatti: i think mesa are installed by default
<wy> Hi, I've installed the new 6.06 LTS. Which dist should I use in my sources.list ?
<cookiecaper> :\ ok, I'll remove those packages from Ubuntu.
<dstyrk_> Ok then...  I am trying to give Linux a shot for the first time and have an old iMac to put it on.. BUT I can't find a copy of Ubuntu smaller than 700MB to burn to a CD.. I don't have a DVD burner..   Any suggestions?
<crimsun> beerfan_: the proper way to set it is: ``asoundconf set-default-card $(asoundconf list|grep -v ^Names|head -1)''
<cookiecaper> Is it very hard to remove the ATi crap instead?
<SurfnKid> rigonatti: if you're using an ATI card the fglrxinfo should return the fglrx driver
<beerfan_> crimsun, I removed my ~/.asoundrc and aplay now prints a different briefer error. device is busy.
<beerfan_> crimsun, I'll try it your way :-)
<SurfnKid> rigonatti: have you run dpkg-reconfigure?
<crimsun> beerfan_: ``lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*''
<carlf1> dstyrk_: nomal blank cds are 700
<farous> cookiecaper: there are instructions on the forums. sorry i can not remember them
<Flannel> dstyrk_: the CD images will fit on CDs,  http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<painttt> pgrub!
<painttt> grub!
<painttt> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dstyrk_> Not for powerPC... it's like 701.something...
<viper> strange...why is there no 'xine' package
<JanHammer> hey, anyone here know Ardour well?
<wy> Hi, I've installed the new 6.06 LTS. Which dist should I use in my sources.list ?
<rigonatti> SurfnKid: I did this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-5ead174a0b3294527486cd4d71ded66b40003f25
<viper> only weird versions of xine
<v-mack> wy, dapper
<rigonatti> put still show Mesa driver in fglxrinfo
<realcoolguy> dsytry_ also make sure you don't burn the disc as a 'data' disc... (hopefully you're familair with burning iso's) and any cd image, WILL fit on the cd
<cookiecaper> farous, that's ok I'll ook them up : )
<JanHammer> anyone here know Ardour well?
<nickrud> viper, xine-ui is the 'xine' package
<JanHammer> >.>
<JanHammer> <.<
* JanHammer prods all Ardour users
<dstyrk_> thanks
<farous> cookiecaper: i was running debian sid here too :) till i had my first major crash. solved it but turned out to be hard to maintain afterward
<rigonatti> what is a  dpkg-reconfigure ??
<viper> nickrud: which repo is that on
* nickrud checks his bathroom, no cologne by that name
<rigonatti> SurfnKid:   what is a  dpkg-reconfigure ??
<nickrud> viper, universe
<cookiecaper> farous, yeah, Ubuntu is nice but I miss things about Debian ... namely the startup. Splash screen ftl.
<realcoolguy> wowies, ardour screen shots look cool..! (too bad I know nothing)
<SurfnKid> rigonatti: after installing the driver, you have to reconfigure the xserver which is xorg
<v-mack> rigonatti, you use it to reconfigure the options of installed packages
<beerfan_> crimsun, I seems that removing my .asoundrc did the trick. It must have added the device there and never removed it
<SurfnKid> rigonatti: so it uses the fglrx driver to load up GL and ATI will be running
<beerfan_> crimsun, thanks so much
* JanHammer prods all Ardour users
<crimsun> beerfan_: np
<rigonatti> SurfnKid:  so ..i type  dpkg-reconfigure <what?>
<SurfnKid> rigonatti: there is a step there on the how to, to run it
<farous> cookiecaper: you can set that on ubuntu. del the slpash option in the boot line /boot/grub/menu.lst
<SurfnKid> rigonatti: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cookiecaper> farous, cool, ok, thanks. : )
<JanHammer> hello all Ardour users *knock knock*
<farous> :)
<made> hello all
<realcoolguy> !ardour
<ubotu> I know nothing about ardour
<crimsun> JanHammer: why don't you try the ardour channel?
<v-mack> JanHammer, I know of Ardour, and your nick and that program seem to go hand-in-hand
<made> I had a quick question about the recommended download managers for ubuntu.. I use flashget in windows and just wanted to know what is simular to flashget?
<JanHammer> v-mack, haha, I'm not the real jan hammer ^_^
<farous> cookiecaper: i only miss the message i got as root. just type mail and any import infor you can just read
<JanHammer> v-mack, need to know what package JACK is for Ardour, need it apparently
<JanHammer> and there's a few jacks
<crimsun> jackd.
<nickrud> made, I personally use flashgot, with gwget as the downloader.
<JanHammer> not sure which I need
<JanHammer> thanks
<v-mack> JanHammer, if you were, I'd send you my LP of the Miami Vice soundtrack to autograph
<cookiecaper> heh, farous i never really set up my MTA ; )
<made> nickrud: thx.. how are you tonight?
<v-mack> Janhammer, I don't know it very well, sorry
<JanHammer> sorry, I'd like to meet him too ^_^
<nickrud> made, ok. Hot. Hate Texas
<rigonatti> SurfnKid: Ok...ask a lot of question(keyboard, mouse, Video card, etc) now...?
<made> nickrud: yeah I hate this state too..
<SurfnKid> made: hehe no sh* texas is hot
<SurfnKid> nickrud:  hehe hotttt
<mikebot> hello, i just got a hauppague card, so i can plug my cable tv into my computer, and iw as wondering if anyone knew of any good programs to watch tv on windows (other than beyond tv, which is giving me problems)
<nickrud> made, I was in houston for months, I never realized you lived there
<SurfnKid> <--- tekzas home of george bush
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
* nickrud off topic
<SurfnKid> Flannel: sorry
<made> nickrud: yeah I live in Rosenberg.. just southwest of houston
<SurfnKid> :)
<v-mack> mikebot, if you want it for windows, the card no doubt came with some sort of program to watch tv with
<cookiecaper> farous, removing the kernel-restriced-modules wants me to remove linux-amd64-generic :\
<rigonatti> SurfnKid:  ??? =(
<made> nickrud: where are you now/
<JohnnyX> does anyone have a laptop?
<dstyrk_> Is there an older version of Ubuntu with an ISO under 650MB for PowerPC?  I don't have any 700MB blanks
<SurfnKid> rigonatti: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rigonatti> SurfnKid: Done. Should I restart ?
<mikebot> v-mack: i was hoping for something better than just the basics
<nickrud> made, I'm in off-topic as well ;)
<Pelo> anyone know a little app to display my upload and download speed , in the taskbar maybe ?
<SurfnKid> Ctrl ALT BACKSPACE
<v-mack> mikebot: mythtv is quite awesome
<Flannel> dstyrk_: you could download the server, then it's a simple "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" to go from barebones to full desktop
<made> yeah.. just a sec..
<SurfnKid> hehe rigonatti just went kaputz
<Flannel> dstyrk_: the server iso is like 450mb.  and once you install ubuntu-desktop, there shouldnt be any difference than a normal install
<dstyrk_> Thanks
<farous> cookiecaper: so it is used by another package. i do no tknow hwo well the drivers are supported for 64 proces
<mikebot> v-mack: thanks
<JohnnyX> my dell laptop wont turn back on after i close the lid
<farous> cookiecaper: the open source drivers have 3-d accel enabled
<realcoolguy> JohnnyX ... I wonder if it's a coincidence that mine does the same thing ;)
<farous> cookiecaper: given you have a radeon card
<JohnnyX> no realcoolguy its a conspiracy
<v-mack> mikebot: it can be totally hairy to set it up, and i never got it to work, so good luck =P
<rigonatti> SurfnKid: Still show MEsa Driver =(
<cookiecaper> farous, I don't know if that works ... I'll try switching from fglrx to ati, though.
<rigonatti> how do i remove this ?
<JohnnyX> what do you do realcoolguy ?
<SurfnKid> rigonatti: did you chose fgrlx instead of ati?
<realcoolguy> I don't close the lid :D
<rigonatti> ops
<SurfnKid> :)
<SurfnKid> rigonatti: its a transition
<amonkey> has anyone tried installing on a sony sz series laptop? is the hardware supported?
<SurfnKid> rigonatti: once it loads fgrlx it it will be on the xorg driver
<JohnnyX> yea thats what i do
<cookiecaper> alright, let me try this. brb. : )
<farous> cookiecaper: you have to remove the fglrx driver for it to work though
<JohnnyX> i was wondering how to fix it
<SurfnKid> rigonatti: do it again and reload xorg
<cookiecaper> farous, I have to uninstall it?
<onewaytolive17> can someone please tell me how to install a package off of something i downloaded?
<JohnnyX> does anyone know how?
<onewaytolive17> its realplayer10.bin
<cookiecaper> farous, I can't just change in xorg.conf?
<onewaytolive17> how do i run it
<bruenig> onewaytolive17, what is the package
<bruenig> nevermind
<farous> cookiecaper: did not work for me when i did that
<cookiecaper> :\ ok
<bruenig> onewaytolive17, you can install that same package from the repositories
<farous> had to remove the drivers. especially they make some diversions to a couple of libs
<Mixx`> is there a method to discover a hotplugged SATA drive?
<onewaytolive17> bruenig: every time i do, it says i need to download it off the site; the thing is the site no longer carries the file it needs to install...
<^richiefrich> yes
<cookiecaper> I think I'll just completely reinstall X. Thanks.
<farous> good luck
<JohnnyX> are you using a dell realcoolguy ?
<^richiefrich> Mixx fdisk -l
<cookiecaper> Thanks, I'll let you know how it goes. : )
<realcoolguy> JohnnyX inpiron 1200 or something
<JohnnyX> im on a d505
<JohnnyX> latitude
<viper> hmm, how do i get divx 5.0 codec to work w/ ubuntu?
<SurfnKid> rigonatti: talk to me
<rigonatti> SurfnKid: Ok....now ATI Panel Works Fine. ..but flgrxinfo still show mesa ...its ok ?
<JohnnyX> realcoolguy, did you change any settings?
<JohnnyX> i changed it so it wouldnt ask for a password when i close the lid
<amonkey> is there any difficulity with using ubuntu on a core duo? is there a special iso for it?
<bruenig> onewaytolive17, go to the directory that it is in and enter ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin into the terminal
<SurfnKid> rigonatti:  type this 'cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver'
<JohnnyX> it was working fine all day until about an hour or two ago
<Mixx`> ^richiefrich didn't add a new /sdx to /dev
<SurfnKid> rigonatti: whats it return
<rigonatti> Driver fglrx
<realcoolguy> JohnnyX I'm not really working on it now... I used the default setting (mine is a little different, since it's Simply Mepis and not Ubuntu, but they share the same repos)
<^richiefrich> then u might not have it in the kernl
<bruenig> or so says it's website
<^richiefrich> Mixx` whats -->  dmesg | tail
<rigonatti> SurfnKid: Driver Fglrx
<maikol> how can i get sound to work on mor ethan one application at once
<Mixx`> nv_sata: Secondary device added
<beerfan_> is there a better command line audio player than aplay?
<JohnnyX> i can not find anything on how to fix this
<^richiefrich> maikol what sound card
<^richiefrich> beerfan_ yes madplay
<maikol> ^richiefrich, audiopci-97
<^richiefrich> maikol intel ?>
<^richiefrich> maikol built in ?
<SurfnKid> rigonatti: ok so youre good
<onewaytolive17> what folder is desktop in
<onewaytolive17> bin?
<SurfnKid> rigonatti: but fgrlxinfo returns mesa?
<maikol> ^richiefrich, not built in, i think intel
<rigonatti> SurfnKid: yep :(
<sobersabre> hi guys... what printers are best supported under linux ?
<SurfnKid> now that is strange
<^richiefrich> maikol then u need to look if the card has hardware mixing
<rigonatti> SurfnKid: Should I uninstall Mesa Driver from Synaptic ?
<SurfnKid> does the ati panel show 8.25 version
<bruenig> onewaytolive17, /home/USERNAME/Desktop
<JohnnyX> how do i fix my laptop screen so it will come back on after i close the lid?
<Mixx`> ^richiefrich : nv_sata: Secondary device added
<maikol> ^richiefrich, it did in windows
<nJeff> hello everyone, I'm having an issue with my sound blaster extigy (usb sound card)
<^richiefrich> maikol thats windows
<^richiefrich> maikol what driver ?
<onewaytolive17> bruenig,  says no such directory
<nJeff> mainly it not playing sound
<SurfnKid> rigonatti: nah, you actually dont want that driver, that is the standard generic driver, default driver. you want to use xorg with fglrx and the ati  driver
<sobersabre> I want to buy one, and I know hp's are supported well, but are quite expensive, leximark are supported barely, but are freaking cheap... canons are quite well supported...
<maikol> ^richiefrich, alsa?
<^richiefrich> snd_intel8x0
<bruenig> onewaytolive17, did you use cd
<realcoolguy> JohnnyX saw off the little tab that the laptop uses to detect the lid is closed ;)  (ok joking)
<viper> how can i get the divx 5.0 codec? why isn't there a w32codecs package?
<^richiefrich> maikol do a   lsmod
<onewaytolive17> bruenig,  yes i did; its working now
<^richiefrich> whats that say
<maikol> alot
<^richiefrich> maikol lsmod | grep intel
<realcoolguy> viper enable the restricted repositories and they w32codecs package should be there
<JohnnyX> no i really need to fix this because i travel with it alot and i cant be turning it off every time i close the lid
<nomasteryoda> maikol in a terminal window
<rigonatti> SurfnKid: But still installed ( I mean The mesa driver is installed in Synaptic options)
<^richiefrich> Mixx` thats all that it says ?
<maikol> ^richiefrich, Module                  Size  Used by
<maikol> ipv6                  221696  8
<maikol> button                  6448  0
<maikol> ac                      4676  0
<maikol> battery                 9412  0
<maikol> dm_mod                 51160  0
<sobersabre> JohnnyX which model of the laptop do you use ?
<maikol> rtc                    11316  0
<maikol> intel_agp              20796  1
<SurfnKid> !paste
<nomasteryoda> not here
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<maikol> agpgart                31400  1 intel_agp
<maikol> psmouse                32356  0
<JohnnyX> latitude d505
<nomasteryoda> doh?QQ!
<maikol> shpchp                 39712  0
<maikol> pci_hotplug            24756  1 shpchp
<SurfnKid> maikol: stop
<maikol> serio_raw               6468  0
<SurfnKid> maikol: plz
<maikol> pcspkr                  1668  0
<maikol> snd_ens1371            21760  1
<sobersabre> is it a ich4 based ?
<maikol> gameport               13928  1 snd_ens1371
<nomasteryoda> LOL
<SurfnKid> i think its too late
<SurfnKid> he's on a roll
<nomasteryoda> SurfnKid,
<viper> maikol: yo, use a pastebin
<nomasteryoda> yes
<sobersabre> maikol use pastebin!!!!
<nomasteryoda> rolled right aout
<nomasteryoda> out
<SurfnKid> yes
<Mixx`> ^richiefrich sorry, I assumed the rest wasn't related, but it appears the line above it might be
<sobersabre> who is the operator of this chan ?
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<SurfnKid> like a never ending fart
<SurfnKid> hehe
<JohnnyX> im not sure sobersabre
<sid> Hi, I installed a program with wine (wine setup.exe)  .  now how do I launch that program ?
<nomasteryoda> newbies are super
<SurfnKid> ok i think it stopped
<Mixx`> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<SurfnKid> nomasteryoda: lol yea they are
<sobersabre> JohnnyX do you use linux on it NOW ?
<viper> maikol left if you guys didnt notice
<JohnnyX> yea
<JohnnyX> thats why im in this channel
<nomasteryoda> they make Ubuntu better
<^richiefrich> i know he  did
<JohnnyX> breezy
<rigonatti> SurfnKid: ???
<dr_willis> sid,  see where it put the executable and try 'wine /path/to/whatever.exe'
<onewaytolive17> bruenig,  every time i try to access it it gives an access denied error; im on root as well
<maikol> sorry about that, it slipped out
<^richiefrich> maikol not all thaty
<nomasteryoda> welcome back maikol
<viper> maikol: pastebin!
<^richiefrich> maikol lsmod | grep intel
<nomasteryoda> lol
<sobersabre> JohnnyX look at lspci output, if you see many intel corporation parts... it is some version of ICH
<JohnnyX> it didnt happen until i changed the settings so that it wouldnt ask me for a password when i closed the lid
<bruenig> onewaytolive17, what is the exact name of the file
<nomasteryoda> ^richiefrich, LOL
<maikol> i quit for your sakes
<maikol> haha
<JohnnyX> im new to linux sobersabre
<onewaytolive17> RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<SurfnKid> rigonatti: um well youve done everyting right
<JohnnyX> i have no idea how to do that
<^richiefrich> nomasteryoda what i do ?
<maikol> ^richiefrich, i did, it just did copy when i pressed ctrl-c
<rigonatti> SurfnKid: Take a Look http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/726743
<onewaytolive17> bruenig, RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<bruenig> onewaytolive17, try this command chmod a+x RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<SurfnKid> rigonatti: ok
<nomasteryoda> jus what you told maikol to do about grep'n his intel
<viper> realcoolguy: how do i enable the restricted repos?
<JanHammer> alright, ANOTHER question, I'm having problems with my USB mic
<bruenig> onewaytolive17, then do the other command ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<^richiefrich> maikol whats this tell u-->   lsmod | grep snd
<maikol> ^richiefrich, intel_agp              20796  1
<maikol> agpgart                31400  1 intel_agp
<sid> dr_willis : wine says wine: cannot find '/path/to/bioedit.exe'
<Mixx`> ^richiefrich http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16311 ty
<bruenig> sid, you have to put your own path in
<farous> maikol spaming is the best way to get kicked out
<NickGarvey> !tell viper about repos
<viper> NickGarvey: restricted is not on the list..
<dr_willis> sid,  and you do understand that you need to use the ACTUAL PATH,,, not the example /PATH/TO/  eh?
<maikol> gameport               13928  1 snd_ens1371
<maikol> snd_rawmidi            22240  1 snd_ens1371
<maikol> snd_seq_device          7916  1 snd_rawmidi
<maikol> snd_ac97_codec         82464  1 snd_ens1371
<maikol> snd_ac97_bus            2048  1 snd_ac97_codec
<maikol> snd_pcm_oss            45536  1
<nomasteryoda> maikol, stop
<dr_willis> egads
<rigonatti> maikol: !!! use paste bin !
<rigonatti> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<nomasteryoda> maikol, you use the website pastebin
<sid> okay, I'll try finding it
<viper> NickGarvey: oh, forget it, it is..but doesnt help
<realcoolguy> viper 2 easy ways I know of, use easyubuntu, or go into synaptic and settings repositories
<JohnnyX> so does anyone know how to fix it?
<SurfnKid> rigonatti: link doesnt work try it again
<SurfnKid> rigonatti: paste me the results thru PM
<viper> realcoolguy: sry, i had already had restricted enabled -- w32codecs doesnt show up
<^richiefrich> Mixx` it was added
<NickGarvey> viper: use easyubuntu, that should do it
<^richiefrich> Mixx` now fdisk -l
<Mixx`> ^richiefrich shouldn't it be added to /dev as /sdb?
<bruenig> viper, w32codecs isn't in any of the repositories
<^richiefrich> Mixx` yes
<sobersabre> what is easyubuntu ?
<Mixx`> ^richiefrich ok will try again
<SurfnKid> viper: w32codecs have to be downloaded from a website
<^richiefrich> Mixx` it might not have shown up.. right away
<viper> bruenig: what's the ubuntu equiv?
<viper> oh....
<bruenig> viper, it exists just not in the repos
<dr_willis> I tend to get the w32codec packages from the mplayer homepage
<bruenig> viper, I used automatix myself but I cant recommend that else I will get shouted down
<viper> bruenig: i'll just follow this ... http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/04/libdvdcss2-and-w32codecs-for-ubuntu/
<JohnnyX> does anyone know how to fix the laptop hibernate problem?
<NickGarvey> bruenig: DON'T SAY THAT WORD!
<dr_willis> lol
<viper> OMG bruenig, not that!!
<NickGarvey> automa... aaah
<thomas> i have a desktop and i can't even get THAT to hibernate
* SurfnKid wonders what automatix is
<thomas> lol.
<^richiefrich> NickGarvey what word and why
<NickGarvey> SurfnKid: spawn of hell!
<viper> It That Must Not Be Named
<^richiefrich> it doea alot of good
<SurfnKid> NickGarvey: dont wanna hear it then hee
<NickGarvey> ^richiefrich: auto.. mat.. ahhhhhh
<NickGarvey> !automatix
<thomas> JohnnyX one thing i do know is this... you have to have a lot more swap than you do memory.
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items and has been reported to break your system while doing that, please see http://help.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead.
<^richiefrich> NickGarvey it's good for n00bs
<Hobbsee> !automatix > SurfnKid
<NickGarvey> Hobbsee: oh is that how you do it now? > username
<Mixx`> ^richiefrich sorry, I still can't find it
<SurfnKid> Hobbsee: ewwwww sounds nasty
<^richiefrich> Mixx` hmm
<m0nk_> hey gusy
<Hobbsee> NickGarvey: both work
<rigonatti> SurfnKid: Got it ?
<NickGarvey> Hobbsee: just like showing off your unix command skills? ;)
<SurfnKid> rigonatti: yes but you cant read my messages, register with nickserv
<JohnnyX> whats that mean thomas ?
<Keaton> Some program is stopping all my other programs from using sound, but I can't figure out what it is.
<sloncho> hi. trying to force mplayer on ubuntu Daper Drake to display cyrillic subs. it displays them, but the characters are missplaced to unreadble text, i.e. the the chars are substituted randomly ... or not. looks like encoding problem. but the same file plays ok on my suse system. what should i try?
<Hobbsee> NickGarvey: nah, but it's quicker to write that, than to write !tell foo about bar
<rigonatti> i am :(
<^richiefrich> Mixx`  well do u have another sata drive ?
<NickGarvey> Hobbsee: oo I never thought of that, smart
<NickGarvey> Hobbsee: :) thank you
<Mixx`> ^richiefrich yes, the one that I'm running Ubuntu on right now
<darkyoshi372> How do I close azureus' error messages?
<JohnnyX> can someone help me with suspend/hibernate configuration
<rigonatti>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY travelogue
<Hobbsee> NickGarvey: there's a whole lot of syntax stuff on the wiki, for how to use the new bot
<NickGarvey> Hobbsee: to the wiki!
<bruenig> darkyoshi, I can't get those to close either
<Mixx`> ^richiefrich i'm trying to pull SMART diags off the one I just hot plugged
<onewaytolive17> bruenig,  now its installed... but i get an error every time itry to play a vid online "could not find an appropriate hxplay or realplay in the system path to use as an embedded player"
<viper> i'm loving it -- WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<bruenig> darkyoshi372, i just exit azureus and then restart
<darkyoshi372> Azureus is my favourite BT client on Windowze, but this is just stupid...
<viper> (this is when i quietly tell apt to take a hike...)
<Ackeubu_> hey my system monitor shows that 100% of the processor power is used. However when i look at % on apps. I cant find any that runs very high. So how do I know if some app/process needs to be killed?
<^richiefrich> Mixx` well maybe u dont have hot swapping in the kernel
<bruenig> onewaytolive17, you need a plugin
<onewaytolive17> how do i get it
<^richiefrich> Mixx` or your card doent support it
<Mixx`> ^richiefrich perhaps..  I'm running Dapper Ubuntu x64 on AMD64
<darkyoshi372> bruenig: I guess that's an adequete solution. Thanks!
<Mixx`> ^richiefrich i am able to hot plug it in windoze
<gdb> viper: That's not apt's fault, though. ;-)  That's your fault.  And the message can be ignored regardless.
<realcoolguy> onewaytolive17 you did something like this right? http://www.real.com/moreinfo/playerplus_install.html?system=linux&pageid=unagi.8083677&pageregion=install_instructions&src=linux&pcode=rn&opage=linux',%20'install_instructions',%20'570','400','scrollbars=1,resizable=1');
<KevinIN72> what is the chmod to give full access??
<^richiefrich> Mixx` well thats windows..   u might need to edit the kernl
<gdb> viper: It means the packages are either signed and you have no gpg key installed to verify the signature, or the packages are unsigned.
<SurfnKid> someone rip my throat out it hurts
<Ackeubu_> how do I list what processes are running?
<NickGarvey> KevinIN72: chmod 777 file
<viper> gdb: and w32codecs doesnt solve it!!!!!!!
<NickGarvey> KevinIN72: but thats a very bad idea..
<Mixx`> ^richiefrich ok tyvm for your help
<viper> i can't play divx 5.0 in xine.... sigh
<^richiefrich> Mixx` sorry man
<gdb> viper: Doh!  Have you looked into EasyUbuntu?  Or is that what you're using?
<^richiefrich> Mixx` try to reboot see if it shows up
<viper> no, what's easyubuntu...
<realcoolguy> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<NickGarvey> !easyubuntu viper
<KevinIN72> NickGarvey: yeah im trying to install easymod for my phpbb2 forum but it cant get write access
<ubotu> I know nothing about easyubuntu viper
<Mixx`> ^richiefrich will do ;)
<NickGarvey> !easyubuntu > viper
<^richiefrich> Mixx` if it shows then it's the kerenl
<gdb> viper: I can't say that the codecs you need are included, however.  But here's EasyUbuntu's site: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<JohnnyX> can someone help me with suspend/hibernate configuration?
<bruenig> viper, I dont think easyubuntu has w32codecs
<viper> i need divx 5.0
<gdb> viper: That's the software that I use to install all the multimedia stuff I need.  There is one caveat, you'll need to re-enable dapper-security in your /etc/apt/sources.list file when you're done.  I can show you what to do once you've used it.
<viper> i already have w32codecs ;)
<sobersabre> JohnnyX what desktop do you use ?
<Mixx`> ^richiefrich out of curiosity what would you have to do with the kernel to get it to show up?
<JohnnyX> im running ubuntu 5.10
<JohnnyX> so whatever comes with that
<Locke> i cant get any damn p2p programs to work
<bruenig> viper, where do you live, hopefully it's not America because in that case w32codecs can't be installed
<Locke> the downloads all get to 'connecting' and never start
<viper> what!?!?
<Locke> in aMule and frostwire
<JohnnyX> has this ever happend to you sobersabre
<sobersabre> guys, any feedback on z615 lexmark printer ? I see it has linux drivers...
<Locke> bruenig, no, of COURSE not..
<viper> bruenig: stop scaring me =P
<bruenig> viper, it's illegal
<sobersabre> JohnnyX upgrade to 6.06
<sobersabre> as soon as possible
<JohnnyX> i will
<TSCHAK> is there a way i can get the configuration for the current ubuntu kernel?
<realcoolguy> JohnnyX is there any reason you don't want to upgrade to 6.06?
<viper> bruenig: fine, report me.
<JohnnyX> but for now can someone help
<TSCHAK> I am trying to build a new kernel from kernel.org
<bruenig> viper, you wouldn't want to do that if it were illegal
<JohnnyX> im downloading it realcoolguy
<JohnnyX> but for now i want to know how to fix this
<gdb> viper: Ah, in that case I'm wondering if the support simply isn't included.
<realcoolguy> JohnnyX it may solve your problem... try again after update
<Socceroos_Woooot> TSCHAK: /boot/config*
<Mixx`> ^richiefrich sure enough it showed up after reboot
<^richiefrich> Mixx`  well there a problem there.. u use ubuntu's one.. i dont know how to edit that maybe someone else can help.. i  use one from kerenl.org but if u can edit it ill help u..
<sobersabre> whenever you're asked to keep or replace configuration files - don't replace them. keep the old configuration
<JohnnyX> i dont want to update right now
<JohnnyX> i want to learn to fix this
<^richiefrich> Mixx` then kerenl
<viper> it's funny how linux packages can now be illegal...
<realcoolguy> JohnnyX the fix might be the update??
<Keaton> God, I hated upgrading to 6.06. It took over 12 hours...
<JohnnyX> it was working fine yesterday
<wizardjames> how long when installing , should it take for the configuring hardware part take.. (95%) its been like this for 40 mins..
<farous> a question for who uses chroot env. Is it better to setup a diff virtual terminal for the chroot or just running it on the same terminal  is ok?
<sobersabre> JohnnyX are you using gnome or kde ?
<JohnnyX> gnome
<bruenig> viper, it seriously is illegal but I don't think many care about that
<Mixx`> ^richiefrich i'll read up on it - thanks again
<^richiefrich> Mixx` u find out how to get to that kerenl menu
<dr_willis> wizardjames,  and your cpu/processor is ?
<viper> bruenig: you keep track of these things?
<^richiefrich> and ill guide u from therew
<wizardjames> 700mhz...
<wizardjames> p3
<viper> bruenig: i'm curious about your position on bt
<wizardjames> lappytop
<[FDC] Pvt|Cus> Can someone please suggest a very good beginner Ubuntu guide that I can download online?
<bruenig> viper, by bt you mean bittorrent?
<Mixx`> ^richiefrich ok
<sobersabre> JohnnyX in the KDE there's an applet for Laptops, it worked for me earlier than from gnome
<dr_willis> wizardjames,  thats rather low end.. 40min may be a bit too long however..
<[FDC] Pvt|Cus> Or Handbook/Bible/Manual, lol
<farous> [FDC] Pvt|Cus: help.ubuntu.com
<sobersabre> maybe you can install kde desktop and see if it works.
<realcoolguy> JohnnyX best advice would be to run the update, see if it fixes your problem, if not, then come back, and hopefully some really gifted with supsend/power management can help you isolate the problem (assuming the update doesn't somehow fix it)
<wizardjames> dr_willis i wll restart
<dr_willis> wizardjames,  you may want to do some googling for that specific laptop and 'linux and ubuntu' and see if any known issues exist.
<JohnnyX> the download will take a while
<NickGarvey> [FDC] Pvt|Cus: basic command line: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<JohnnyX> and i want to know how to fix it
<gdb> viper: The issue isn't file sharing.  The United States has some screwy laws regarding copyright protection and use of dvcss is in violation of the Digital Millenium Copyright Act.  However, you'll find that not only is this law largely ignored, it's unenforced against individuals.
<JohnnyX> i know it has somemthing to do with changing the acpi settings
<wizardjames> dr_willis , i wouldnt be suprized if it was something wrong with it.. its ibm t20
<JohnnyX> it wasnt doing this yesterday
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> does anyone know of any equalizers?
<dr_willis> wizardjames,  may to use the noapci, or noapic, or similer boot time options.
<bruenig> viper, I was just joking about you not doing it
<carlf1> to restart x? - /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<viper> gdb: ah, ok.. i think easybuntu installed 40 packages... =)
<gdb> viper: Good!  It's good stuff. :-)
<wizardjames> dr_willis thats a kernal part. i had running gentoo on there just fine
<Socceroos_Woooot> [FDC] Pvt|Cus: http://help.ubuntu.com - Desktop guide
<max_nooby_noob> Hi guys. Do you find Google Earth extremely choppy?
<gdb> And importing win32codecs isn't illegal, it's libdvcss that's "illegal" to use in the US.
<cwillu> In other news, anybody know what the practical upper limit for distinct number of users running processes (i.e., single process) at a time would be?
* gdb doesn't rally care about that a whit, however.
<dr_willis> wizardjames,  gentoo on that ? egads you got more patience then i would ever have.
<[sub_x] > What is 'choppy'?
<NickGarvey> gdb: :)
<bruenig> gdb, i thought they were both illegal my fault
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> does anyone know of any equalizers?
<wizardjames> dr_willis lol, yeah, took 3 days to compile x and kde
<max_nooby_noob> I find it wierd because, although I don't have the worst vid card in the world (Radeon 9800 256), I don't have the worst either.
<NickGarvey> I don't approve of pirating but I don't really think codecs is an issue..
* NickGarvey cries
<lampshade> Has anyone else noticed that xchat now sucks?  Like the UI is way different and stuff.  What's with that?  Is that part of a plan to drive more people toward their pay versions or what?
<max_nooby_noob> the graphics are choppy
<NickGarvey> gentoo...
<nickrud> [sub_x] , so many dropped frames it's noticeable
<[sub_x] > ??
<max_nooby_noob> it's like 2 fps
<cwillu> lampshade: you can redownload the other xchat via synaptic (I like it better too)
<carlf1> lampshade: are you sure it isnt gnome-xchat?
<gdb> bruenig: It's very possible that you're correct, however, I don't believe importation of win32codecs is illegal.  I could be mistaken, however.  But yes, libdvcss is in violation of the DMCA.
<NickGarvey> [sub_x] : its not smooth runnig, doesn't work well
<lampshade> whoa whoa whoa
<cwillu> lampshade: dapper changed the default
<lampshade> whoa
<lampshade> ok
<cwillu> whoa?
<NickGarvey> haha
<lampshade> maybe that is why
<carlf1> I use gaim
<[sub_x] > what do you mean
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> max_nooby_noob: xeven though u dont have a bad video card , u have the worst driver in the world
<viper> yes! divx5.0 is in the house =)
<viper> thx gdb =)
<NickGarvey> carlf1: gaim is what the cool kids use
<Candamir> during the install process, why can't I select partition sizes smaller than 52% (25.8 GB)
<[sub_x] > How to chat with the very one, please?
<lampshade> I actually saw that it was listed as gnome-xchat and just ignored that haha
<gdb> viper: Sure thing!  You'll need to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file now, however.
<max_nooby_noob> ok. I updated the driver but I guess you're saying it's still bad.
* viper nods
<bruenig> Candamir, are you manually editing the partition table
<NickGarvey> Candamir: you can't?  I installed ubuntu on a 5 gb partition at one point
<gdb> viper: Any line you see that says "dapper-security" in it needs to have the # character removed from the front of it.
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> Candamir: what?
<viper> gdb why?
<realcoolguy> ATI drivers... are... ummm iffy from what i've heard../
<JohnnyX> if i turn power management off will my screen come back on when i close the lid?
<gdb> viper: Er, I misspoke, it's dapper-updates
<wizardjames> hm, think i found something.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200905&highlight=ibm+t20
<max_nooby_noob> Well, that used to be the case. They really do a great job now. However, I can't vouch for their performance in Linux
<nickrud> [sub_x] , choppy, I though you were talking about video
<gdb> viper: EasyUbuntu has a bug where it disables updates when used.  You just need to edit the 2 lines that contain that identifier to re-enable them.
<[sub_x] > hi, nickrud
<[sub_x] > I'm new here
<nickrud> hi [sub_x] 
<gdb> viper: To do this, open a Terminal and run "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list".  When you have that on your screen, let me know.
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> yeah , the ati windows performance is great , not linux though
<loststar4545> witch is better easyubuntu or automatix
<Ackeubu_> How do I see what processes are running?
<Candamir> no, I'm just in the default (resize partition #1) and the slider won't let me go below this value
<viper> gdb i know how to edit it =)
<NickGarvey> loststar4545: easyubuntu@
<NickGarvey> !!
<ubotu> I know nothing about !
<dr_willis> do not use automatix
<Ackeubu_> How do I see what processes are running from the terminal?
<dr_willis> best to learn how to intall the stuff your self. and not even use easyubuntu
<gdb> viper: Ah, no worries then!  That's all you need to do.
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> Ackeubu_: top
<Flannel> Ackeubu_: ps ax
<bruenig> don't use automatix because it has bugs, do use easyubuntu althought it has bugs
<Flannel> Ackeubu_: ps aux
<Ackeubu_> Top dont seem to give me all
<Flannel> Ackeubu_: although, you'll probably want to pipe it into less: ps aux | less
<gdb> EasyUbuntu has only that one bug that I've been able to determine. :-)  And it's very easy to work around.
<viper> gdb: yea, i've just been delaying in my response because i can't seem to find any lines w/ dapper in them...
<viper> gdb ( that are commented)
<gdb> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted
<Zambezi> I have a charming neighbour. He and his firends screamed, kicked on my(?) door about 04.30 so much that I could fall asleep.
<loststar4545> compiling a new kernel  taking forever  how long does it normally take
<gdb> That's an example of one of the lines that may be commented out.
<realcoolguy> perhaps easyubuntu was ubdated to remove that bug??...
<JohnnyX> how do i get my settings back in /etc/acpi so it will ask me for a password instead of turning off when i close the lid?
<gdb> realcoolguy: It's very possible. :-)
<viper> gdb: nod, only one, already uncommented
<gdb> realcoolguy: I was talking with the developers last night abou tit.
<[sub_x] > Has somebody used the ubuntu LiveCD? I'd like to have a try so that I can use Linux easy at other coputers.
<gdb> viper: Ah, then that bug may have been resolved in the latest update to the utility.
<viper> gdb thx again =)
<gdb> viper: Sure thing!
<viper> gdb: how fast do you type?
<dr_willis> [sub_x] ,  the live cd is now also the install cd. :P so most of us have used it.
<Ackeubu_> Flannel thanks. it doesnt show me any process that is out of hand. however the system monitor tells me the 2 processors is runnning on 100%.....
<[sub_x] > Wow
<gdb> It's also the case that the bug only manifests itself if you selected to enable the universe and multiverse respositories.
* realcoolguy shouts developers developers developers and dances like a monkey
<gdb> viper: I don't know!
<viper> gdb: lol
<gdb> Anyway, I'm glad it's working for you!
<viper> gdb: you're pretty funny
<JohnnyX> is anyone experienced with laptop screen issues?
* viper smiles
<bruenig> [sub_x] , i wouldn't really say I used it, I booted into it and then double clicked install, but the live cd and installed version are essentially the same with the former being much much slower
<Candamir> so should I edit the partitions manually?
<gdb> Unfortunately, I now have to deal with an Origin 300 cluster that has a failed node in it. ;-)
<arigo> how do you change the refresh rate of your monitor/screen res in gnome?
<bruenig> Candamir, y es
<[sub_x] > dr_willis, what dose this mean'the live cd is now also the install cd'?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> realcoolguy: yeah that was funny
<dr_willis> [sub_x] ,  there is no seprate live cd. :P its the install cd.
<[sub_x] > no
<NickGarvey> JohnnyX: explain more than that
<dr_willis> [sub_x] ,  they are the one and the same.. ya boot the live cd.. and start the isntaller.
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> realcoolguy: they made a disco video out of it
<Madpilot> arigo, System->Preferences->Screen Resolution
<JohnnyX> when i close the lid my screen wont come back on
<[sub_x] > I see
<bruenig> Candamir, if you need help on you partitioning scheme, do ask
<dr_willis> [sub_x] ,  unless of course ya  get the alternative isntall cd's
<JohnnyX> it started happening earlier today after i change the acpi settings so it wouldnt ask me for a password when i closed the lid
<arigo> ok, there is like, something wrong with my install. Eveything people tell me here isn't where it should be ;P Thanks madpilot
<JohnnyX> it was working for a while now it doesnt come back on at all
<Candamir> bruenig: thanks, but it's still loading from the cd
<[sub_x] > How about KNOPPIX?
<dr_willis> [sub_x] ,  and how well the ubuntu live cd compares to other livd cd's  its about 'average' id much reccomend knoppix, or slax
<bruenig> candamir, make sure you partition a swap
<loststar4545> anyone tried any live dvd's
<[sub_x] > Thank you
<dr_willis> [sub_x] ,  depends on your needs. slax is very easy to customize - is its big feature
<Candamir> bruenig: so I have to resize the big windows partition twice?
<JohnnyX> and its really irratating to have to turn my computer off everytime i close the lid because it wont come back on
<[sub_x] > I'll search for it
<bruenig> Candamir, are you trying to dual boot?
<Candamir> yes
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> does anyone know of any equalizers for linux??
<realcoolguy> loststar4545 I actually had to try several times to get my live dvd to work (only worked 1 out of 5 times) I think it has something to do with how long it looks for a bootable disc on the drive...
<NickGarvey> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: I think audacity will do what you want
<bruenig> Candamir, how much RAM do you have?
<Candamir> 512
<Candamir> m
<JohnnyX> do you know how to fix it NickGarvey ?
<bruenig> Candamir, How big is your HD?
<Candamir> 55G
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> NickGarvey: ill check it out , ty
<Candamir> and the windows partition is 51G
<bruenig> Candamir, Resize the windows partition to whatever size you want
<Candamir> and until now, I resized it (the operation is still pending, though) and the result will be another 15G partition
<Candamir> but do I have to make space for another partition or is that done automatically?
<bruenig> Candamir, Right click on the 15G partition and select new
<JohnnyX> laptop, screen wont come back on when i close the lid...anyone?
* gdb <3's his new server/workstation. :-)
<bruenig> Candamir, make it ext3 and primary and make it how big you want, but make sure you leave 1G for the swap
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> NickGarvey: thats a audio editor , im just looking for like a addon to the audio driver to adjust the freq system wide , not just for a single app
<loststar4545> witch does linux perform better on intel or amd proccessors
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> amd64 baby
<IcemanV9> gdb: how so? :P
<dr_willis> i see no reason to perfer intel  over amd64 :P
<gdb> IcemanV9: Optiplex GX620.  2GB RAM, P4 630 HT at 3Ghz, 3x250gb SATA 2 (one boot drive, 2 in a mirror).
<Candamir> bruenig: so i put 1G in preceding space?
<loststar4545> i am upgrading my PC  in  2 mounths probally  buyiing a core 2 duo
<bruenig> Candamir, it doesn't really matter, I would put it after
<gdb> IcemanV9: My previous server was a dual Celeron at 550Mhz with 512MB that was 6.5 years old. :-)
<varsendaggr> how do i get midi synthesis working
<NickGarvey> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: ah, no idea :)
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> the conroe looks like a good chip , but its really not  much better then an overclocked opteron
<bruenig> Candamir, with the 1G right click on it select new and make it primary and then under file format, make it linux-swap
<varsendaggr> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing midi files? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<IcemanV9> gdb: heh. people would not notice the difference between those boxes when run Ubuntu. ;)
<Candamir> ok
<Candamir> bruening: so now i have three operations pending: one resize and two create operations
<Candamir> is that ok?
<bruenig> yes
<maccam94> is there a place where the ubuntu devs hang out? is there a way to contact them?
<JanHammer> USB mics with skype on linux = fscking nuts
<ActivitY> ok i'm totally having a chrisis, i think i may have "fixed" it hold on, i'll reboot/
<JanHammer> seriously, NEVER have I seen such a complicated process
<cwillu> whats a good general purpose text editor that's a bit more powerful than gedit, that fits in nicely with gnome?
<Candamir> bruening: so now i click "forward" and the partitions will be created?
<NickGarvey> vi!
<bruenig> Candamir, yes
<ActivitY> does anyone know if the nvidia drivers work with the 9700gtx?
<bruenig> Candamir, when you get to the part where it asks you where to mount the partitions, the 14G should say / and the 1G should say swap, just leave whatever it gave the windows partition
<nut> hi, I deleted all of my xorg configs, how may I create a new one ?
<ActivitY> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, nut.
<cwillu> NickGarvey: I'm going to pretend you said vim-gnome, and look at that
<Candamir> bruenig: And afterwards, will I be able to automatically dual-boot Windows/Ubuntu or will I have to modify something else?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> nut: what he said
<maccam94> nut: you might want to run Xorg -configure (without x running at the same time)
<NickGarvey> cwillu: :)
<bruenig> Candamir, It will be automatic, when you boot you will be offered a screen that lists ubuntu and windows, you select which one via keyboard and that's it
<JohnnyX> my laptop screen wont come back on when i close the lid can anyone help?
<ActivitY> does anyone know if the nvidia drivers work with the 9700gtx's?
<realcoolguy> exit
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> dont you guys love the software raid ? this thing is awesome
<maccam94> JohnnyX: does it do anything if you hit the keys?
<JohnnyX> no maccam94
<JohnnyX> i have to shut it off
<maccam94> or does it come out of standby but not the screen?
<JohnnyX> which worries me
<JohnnyX> the screen goes blank
<JohnnyX> an i have to shut it down
<cwillu> NickGarvey: my original comment including the disclaimer "(emacs and vi need not apply)", but I figured it was too obvious, and inflammatory to boot :)
<Candamir> bruenig: thank you very much
<maccam94> you can't hit the power button or anything?
<Candamir> im off
<JohnnyX> no
<NickGarvey> cwillu: oh I milled that heh
<maccam94> JohnnyX: what graphics drivers do you use?
<JohnnyX> im not sure
<JohnnyX> im a dell latitude d505
<NickGarvey> missed*
<maccam94> you might need to get your graphics drivers working properly, to get the ACPI functions working properly
<JohnnyX> it was working fine this morning
<cwillu> NickGarvey: no, I meant I didn't include it after thinking twice because I figured it wasn't necessary :)
<JohnnyX> im pretty sure its something with hibernate
<NickGarvey> cwillu: oh heh
<NickGarvey> cwillu: I use gedit/abiword
<snowballpuffingt> Is there some magic to see all of 250GB drive? I was sure it was more than 183GB before I reinstalled with Dapper.
<TSCHAK> is there a way to force ubuntu to try suspend?
<JohnnyX> it was working perfectly until i changed the screen saver
<TSCHAK> only "hibernate" shows up for my laptop
<DonL> Does anyone know a linux program that will read Microsoft Publisher (.pub) files?
<NickGarvey> TSCHAK: whats the difference between suspend and hibernate?
<maccam94> JohnnyX: then you might have to disable xscreensaver and see if that fixes it, then look through xscreensaver's settings to see if there's an option about it
<JohnnyX> TSCHAK, http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=6270141
<TSCHAK> NickGarvey, suspend to ram, versus suspend to disk...
<NickGarvey> ah
<JohnnyX> how maccam94
<cwillu> NickGarvey: I miss ultraedit from w32;  nice and fast for programming, just customizable enough without becoming an operating system
<JohnnyX> sorry TSCHAK wrong url http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75443
<JohnnyX> maccam94, i edited the settings so that it wont ask me for a password when i close the lid
<JohnnyX> dod you know how i change them back?
<maccam94> JohnnyX: in system->preferences->screensaver
<gdb> NickGarvey: one goes into low power mode but the machine is still turned on.  The other dumps RAM to disk and turns the machine off entirely.  The image is loaded back into RAM when the machine is turned on again.
<JohnnyX> no i changed a file last night
<JohnnyX> in /etc/acpi
<JohnnyX> i cant remember which one though
<JohnnyX> should i just turn the screensaver off maccam94
<maccam94> JohnnyX: might as well
<maccam94> JohnnyX: that file you changed might have affected it too
<JohnnyX> it was working perfectly until a while ago
<JohnnyX> so i dont think it was that
<JohnnyX> the only thing i changed was the screen saver
<bytewalker> how can i get my retarded laptop to stop shutting down because it thinks its overheating?
<ActivitY> in the bios there should be an option
<bytewalker> hmm but its not the bios, its linux shutting it down
<JohnnyX> how can i get my laptop to turn the screen back on after i close the lid?
<maccam94> try tapping the power button?
<carlf1> what is the name of the 'stock' nvidia driver?
<carlf1> nva or nvd or something
<[Ex0r] > JohnnyX, you can't, it's a button that's pressed when the laptop lid is down
<TSCHAK> carlf1, nv
<carlf1> da!  thanks.
<bytewalker> i saw the message 'reached critical temporeature of 81degrees or something' then it went into shutdown sequence
<JohnnyX> [Ex0r] ,  when i open my lid back up it wont come back on
<sloncho> how i check the current locale from CLI?
<bytewalker> so can i like disable that somehow
<Socceroos_Woooot> JohnnyX: try ctrl-alt-F1 then ctrl-alt-F7
<JohnnyX> doesnt work Socceroos_Woooot
<JohnnyX> already tried
<[Ex0r] > JohnnyX, it should come back on once the lid opens up
<JohnnyX> yea i know it should
<[Ex0r] > JohnnyX, does it only do it in linux, or during bootup too ?
<JohnnyX> but it doesnt
<JohnnyX> thats why im asking
<Socceroos_Woooot> JohnnyX: :( (worked on mine when i had the same problem with Warty)
<JohnnyX> linux
<JohnnyX> crap
<JohnnyX> does no one know?
<JohnnyX> i've been asking for hours it feels like
<[Ex0r] > ah, so if it only does it in linux, it's not a hardware problem
<bytewalker> think so yeah
<JohnnyX> i know its not a hardware problem
<bytewalker> err nm
<[Ex0r] > i've no idea :\
<ActivitY> how to i reset gdm from command line
<NickGarvey> ActivitY: killall gdm
<Socceroos_Woooot> ActivitY: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<ActivitY> cheers
<carlf1> carl@amd15:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<[Ex0r] > i've not used ubuntu yet to really offer any insight :\
<ActivitY> does anyone know if the nvidia drivers work with the 9700's?
<_smd_> Hey i have a question.   Since I have updated to dapper.  I am not able to see if someone closes the convo in gaim anymore.
<_smd_> Has anyone else noticed that?
<rixxon> yep
<bytewalker> does anyone know how i can get my laptop touchpad to not treat a double touch on the pad as a lefthanded click?
<hyperspace> yay for mysql-query-browser segmentation faults
<bytewalker> err , left mouse button click lol
<JohnnyX> if you find out bytewalker let me know
<JohnnyX> out of 800 people no one knows how to fix the laptop standby problem?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> JohnnyX: i heard some guys talking about the acpi problems or whatever you call the power menagement
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> JohnnyX: they were talking about some fix , but i didnt pay too much attention
<JohnnyX> someone mentioned updating
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> JohnnyX: what are did you try to bring it out of standby?
<JohnnyX> but i dont want to update just for one little problem
<dibblego> in order to run OpenOffice, I need to install libstartup-notification0, however, doing so causes a segmentation fault - am I screwed? http://rafb.net/paste/results/d35BTS41.html
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> JohnnyX: which version do u use?
<JohnnyX> when i close the lid the screen doesnt come back on
<JohnnyX> 5.10
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> JohnnyX: did you try hitting the enter key?/
<JohnnyX> yes
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> JohnnyX: what about pressing the power button one time ?
<JohnnyX> yes
<JohnnyX> nothing works
<JohnnyX> i have to power off
<_smd_> Since I have updated to dapper.  I am not able to see if someone closes the convo in gaim anymore. I know it does do that in xp when i am at work.  but it does not do it here.  I looked through all the options and crap, abut it doesnt.  I dont even get the inactive script either
<onewaytolive17> is there any possible way to run java in ubuntu
<dibblego> onewaytolive17, sure
<Socceroos_Woooot> !java > onewaytolive17
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> JohnnyX: did you look at the power menagement settings?
<JohnnyX> yes
<JohnnyX> i turned them off
<JohnnyX> after it started doing it
<onewaytolive17> Socceroos_Woooot,  i cant find the run time environment inside the repositories
<Socceroos_Woooot> onewaytolive17: for Dapper (6.06 LTS) it's in the multiverse repository ...
<Socceroos_Woooot> !multiverse > onewaytolive17
<onewaytolive17> i just want to install java so i can play java videos -.-
<onewaytolive17> and things...
<JohnnyX> how do i change the settings back so it will ask me for my password when i open the lid back up?
<bosewicht> anyone have their webcam working with gaim-vv or amsn?
<Socceroos_Woooot> !info sun-java5-plugin
<ubotu> sun-java5-plugin: The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 5.0. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 1 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Socceroos_Woooot> onewaytolive17: from a browser? then you need that package ^^^^^^^
<onewaytolive17> Socceroos_Woooot,  where can i get that im sorry  im stupid im stuck with linux thanks to my retarded brother -_-
<onewaytolive17> Socceroos_Woooot,  is it in the repositories?
<JohnnyX> its not fucking working i cant see shit
<Socceroos_Woooot> onewaytolive17: yes, the multiverse repository, did you get a /msg about that from ubotu?
<spikeb> so your brother is retarded for using linux?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> JohnnyX: so why dont u want to upgeade to 606?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> spikeb: thats what i was thinking
<Socceroos_Woooot> because JohnnyX is retarted :P
<nickrud> lol ;)
<Socceroos_Woooot> *retarded  (even)
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> johnny is your brother?
<Socceroos_Woooot> rofl
<Sivik> what is a good program to rip cds with that will convert them to mp3 for my zen micro
<nickrud> onewaytolive17, did you get the idea about how to get java yet?
<spikeb> sound-juicer can rip to mp3
<nickrud> soundjuicer, grip Sivik, either.
<Sivik> ok
<tao36> hi!
<Sivik> nickrud, i told you that i go nwn working didn't i
<nickrud> Sivik, yup, you missed permissions ;)
<Sivik> nickrud, among other things, i have the permissions fixed now
<tao36> can some one tell me how start after instalation xubunto? i only get terminal output...
<nickrud> Sivik, great. Now, be bored by that disappointing storyline.
<kinection> hello, is there a way to get better/smoother skip/seeking inside video players like xine? It currently jumps to far when i try to skip.
<Sivik> nickrud: i know most of the storyline already
<tao36> the oem version.. anyone?
<tao36> :)
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> tao36: startx
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> tao36: but the oem prabably doesnt install the xserver
<tao36> nope.. :(
<Strayhikari> Anyone up for helping me with compiz/xgl?
<tao36> im trying to revive an older machine...
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> tao36: if you want the gui u need to install using the textmode
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> tao36: but i think u can just download it from the libs
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> tao36: the repos i mean
<tao36> the machine is not connected.. thou
<dibblego> E: libgtk2.0-bin: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 139 - is there anything I can do about that?
<Graig> hello, is there a spell check thing for the dictionary? or a thesaurus thing?  i find the dictionary useful, but sometimes i don't know how to spell the word.
<onewaytolive17> nickrud, no i didnt :( i dont get it
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> tao36:im sure there is a way to install the x from the cd from the command line but i have no idea how
<nickrud> onewaytolive17, ok, you need to enable the multiverse repository. You should have gotten a pm that had a link to instructions for that. Have you looked over the link yet?
<Awesome-o2000> remember we were talking about acpi before? on both my systems it has this disgusting habit of powering down the network card
<Awesome-o2000> im taking it off of both my systems
<m4zt3r> when trying to play a dvd disc, i get the message "The source can't be read. Maybe you don't have enough rights for this, or source doesn't contain data"  I mean it says this on EVERY DVD i try and play on my pc. i found out its becuz i dont have a css decrypter
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> tao36: if u cant find it just reinstall using the textmode install
<tao36> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd do you sugest me to reinstall in textmode?
<Awesome-o2000> itll wke the card back up but who wants to wait while it does?
<tao36> ok... :)
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> tao36: yup textmode installs the x and gui
<tao36> :/
<nickrud> dibblego, could you post the whole message? Context matters in that
<tao36> sh@#
<dibblego> nickrud, ok give me a minute
<tao36> there i go.....
<onewaytolive17> nickrud,  i cant follow these directions; in order to enable the multiverse, it says i need to go to software properties; i dont got that
<Sivik> nickrud, and after i use that juicer program, its easy to move those files to my zen via gnomad2 correct
<nickrud> onewaytolive17, are you running gnome?
<dibblego> nickrud, http://rafb.net/paste/results/d35BTS41.html
<tao36> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd im assuming you know xubunto oem? ;)
<nickrud> Sivik, that I don't know, I don't have a zen
<Sivik> onewaytolive17, are you doing it via command line or package adder app?
<onewaytolive17> nickrud, my laptop cant handle it
<Sivik> nickrud, lol
<nickrud> onewaytolive17, ok, then.
<JohnnyX> how do i get back to a gui from the command line login?
<bimberi> JohnnyX: ctrl-alt-f7
<nickrud> onewaytolive17, go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 . That is a complete set of sources. Replace the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list with those.
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> tao36: no but the first time i was installing i did the oem install , it didnt have a gui , so then i did a server install and it didnt have the gui either , so now i know the text mode has what i want
<sportman_> could someone walk me through installing mplayer on hoary?
<sportman_> cause i want to get freevo going
<nickrud> onewaytolive17, gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" will open the correct file
<sportman_> but so many dependencies
<tao36> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd thanks! :)
<nickrud> sportman_, sudo apt-get install mplayer
<dooglus> !info mplayer-nogui hoary
<ubotu> mplayer-nogui: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In repository multiverse, is extra. Version 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6.2 (hoary), package size 3089 kB, installed size 6720 kB
<JohnnyX> my laptop screen still doesnt turn on when i open it but now ctrl alt f7 works
<dooglus> !info mplayer hoary
<ubotu> Package mplayer does not exist in hoary
<sportman_> nickrud, no crap
<sportman_> i need the repositories
<dooglus> sportman_: it's called mplayer-nogui in hoary
<sportman_> ok, thanks dooglus
<sportman_> :-p
<nickrud> sportman_, oh, hoary, sorry
<dooglus> sportman_: and the repository is called multiverse
<sportman_> thanky
<dibblego> nickrud, I need it to get OpenOffice to work
<nickrud> gotta read past the obvious
<JohnnyX> how do you get to the gnome login from the command line?
<tao36> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd by the way this is an old pentium 1 laptop mmx...talk about old school!! :)
<sportman_> do you guys think i can get freevo going on hoary?
<dooglus> JohnnyX: you run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<JohnnyX> alright thanks dooglus
<aleka> is anyone free to help a nooB with a small problem?
<dooglus> JohnnyX: if gdm is already running, you can switch to it by holding control and alt while you hit F7
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> tao36: yeah , i have my pentium2 mmx as a keychain , thats all its good for
<dooglus> aleka: just ask
<VoX> aleka: just state the problem
<praveen> too many people here
<praveen> jesus
<JohnnyX> i know i just wanted to know how to do it from the cmd line
<JohnnyX> thanks
<praveen> i have  aproblem
<JohnnyX> with redhat it was just xstart
<praveen> anyone wanna help me?
<nickrud> dibblego, that's a fault with /usr/bin/gdk-pixbuf-query-loaders . And I am not a programmer, able to run down segfaults.
<VoX> praveen: just ask a question
<nickrud> dibblego, sorry
<dooglus> praveen: just state the problem, and if anyone can help I'm sure they will
<Strayhikari> What's your problem Praveen?
<praveen> right....
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> !justask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tao36> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd i was kind of hoping to use it for small school c projects...some basic net..
<praveen> problem: trying to install ubuntu 6.06 on a laptop (acer travelmate 4102WLMi) and after i select install it loads a bunch of stuff and screen goes blank
<aleka> I had my sound working properly in breezy, but since i upgraded to dapper I've been having problems like: most multimedia players going thru my entire playlist and not playing a song, xmms was the only player that worked.. and now am getting an error : please check that your coundcard is configured properly, you have the correct output plugin...
<monsterb> !dock
<ubotu> I know nothing about dock
<monsterb> !widget panel
<ubotu> I know nothing about widget panel
<VoX> aleka: what soundcard?
<dooglus> praveen: from what I hear, the 'alternate' CD is a lot more reliable than the 'desktop' CD when it comes to installing.
<tao36> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd its also a school project itself!!
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> tao36:its good enough for text editing
<corn56> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<lampshade> are gdesklets like widgets on dashboard?  Or are they just more applets for my taskbar panel thingy
<steev-dell> anyone know where i can find manpages-posix-dev? as in, what i need to enable in my sources.list ?
<praveen> when i choose safe video it loads a bunch of stuff again but tells me theres something wtong with my video and it goes to this command thing
<aleka> SB_live
<Strayhikari> Does anyone know how to force a monitor to take a resolution, one that gnome doesn't pick up but that the monitor supports? the resolution does not appear in the gui menu
<dooglus> !info manpages-posix-dev
<ubotu> manpages-posix-dev: Manual pages about using a POSIX system for development. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 2.16-1 (dapper), package size 1394 kB, installed size 5112 kB
<praveen> dooglus: hmm...  maybe i'll try that
<ActivitY> does anyone know if the nvidia drivers work with the 9700gtx?
<dooglus> steev-dell: multiverse
<dibblego> nickrud, ok thanks, I wonder how anyone else runs OpenOffice on dapper though
<corn56> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine for more information.
<wizardjames> o cool.. i just reconfigure xserver-xorg, and i didnt even know what i was doing ;P
<VoX> aleka: that's... weird. which desktop are you using? gnome?
<aleka> yes
<nickrud> dibblego, I'm looking around the bug database, but see anything yet. I've got libstartup-notification0 installed ok
<realcoolguy> praveen Acer Notebook - 4102WMLi - Intel Pentium M 1.73Ghz, 512MB DDR2 RAM. 80GB Hard Drive, XP Pro DVD Dual, ATI X700 64MB Graphics, 15.4" Widescreen,
<tao36> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd well maybe for puredata projects too
<VoX> aleka: ok, double click on the sound icon
<steev-dell> dooglus: thanks, thought i had it enabled :)
<realcoolguy> I wonder if it has something to do with the widescreen?
<dibblego> nickrud, apparently, that's what I need for OpenOffice to run, but it won't install because of that seg fault
<ActivitY> does anyone know if the nvidia drivers work with the 9700gtx?
<nanotube> hello all. have a question about keyboard shortcuts. under breezy, a shortcut for "sleep" was available in the control panel, but now it is not. when i look under gconf editor, /apps/gnome_settings_daemon/keybindings/sleep, that keybinding is available, but says "this key has no schema". so, what to do? where did that schema go, and how do i get it back. or even, can anyone tell me if they have that available under their kb shortc
<nanotube> uts panel?
<dooglus> dibblego: if you run "/usr/bin/gdk-pixbuf-query-loaders" in a terminal, do you get the same seg fault error?
<wizardjames> for me not knowing what i was doing when i reconfigure xserver-xorg , it loads gnome now
<aleka> and what do i do?
<NickGarvey> wizardjames: what do ou want?
<corn56> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<threat2> how can I change the IRQ of a PCI device?
<threat2> under linux
<praveen> realcoolguy: im guessing its the card. and its PCIE
<VoX> aleka: click on file, then device(i think). what does it have in there?
<dibblego> I can't even run a terminal at the moment - I accidentally uninstalled libstartup-notification0 which uninstalled other stuff
<aleka> I see Master and Pcm on but pc speaker is off
<dooglus> dibblego: what can you do?  does the machine even boot?
<wizardjames> NickGarvey .. did i say i wanted something.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200905&highlight=ibm+t20 << person rocks
<aleka> 0 Dell sound blaster (Alsa Mixer)
<DemonHeadx> Hello
<RobNyc> http://getswiftfox.com/
<ActivitY> *sigh*
<dibblego> dooglus, sure, I'm on it now
<onewaytolive17> Sivik,  idk i just want to install java so i can play games -_-
<dereks> how do i play an svcd (its a volder called video_ts using totem+gstreamer
<aleka> 1 sigma stack 907 (OSS mixer)
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> ActivitY: i would have to say , yes ,i think nvidia has the support for all their cards
<Sivik> onewaytolive17, i don't even remember what i asked
<ActivitY> thankyou!
<onewaytolive17> so how do i do this
<NickGarvey> someone should add in that you can get rar working through easyubuntu
<houseoftainted_> nickrud,  so how do i fix this :(
<dooglus> dibblego: if you hit alt-f2 and type "xterm", don't you get a terminal?
<DemonHeadx> Hey i am having troubles with my wireless laptop card. Please can i get some help on this. i am rather new to ubuntu and the whole linux thing.
<aleka> does that mean the sounblaster (alsa mixer ) has been switched off?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> ActivitY: but u might need to download the driver manually after installing linux
<dibblego> I just reinstalled gnome-terminal
<nanotube> hello all. have a question about keyboard shortcuts. under breezy, a shortcut for "sleep" was available in the control panel, but now it is not. when i look under gconf editor, /apps/gnome_settings_daemon/keybindings/sleep, that keybinding is available, but says "this key has no schema". so, what to do? where did that schema go, and how do i get it back. or even, can anyone tell me if they have that available under their kb shortc
<nanotube> uts panel?
<ActivitY> yeah
<corn56> !kanji
<ubotu> I know nothing about kanji
<houseoftainted_> someone tell me how i can install java so i can use it to view java games and websites
<houseoftainted_> please
<ActivitY> i tried using automatrix but after that xserver wouldent start :-\
<houseoftainted_> it doesnt show up in the repositories
<[FDC] Pvt|Cus> I just connected a wireless network interface to my ubuntu box, how can I connect it to the network?
<ActivitY> i'm using my vesa drivers right now
<ActivitY> i'm more concerned about mounting my second hdd right now though :-\
<sportman_> fuck
<sportman_> i still can't get mplayer working on hoary
<sportman_> :(
<sportman_> i hate my life
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> ActivitY: ive seen some guys on here using 7800 cards, so 7900 is pretty much same thing ,
<houseoftainted_> :(
<houseoftainted_> someone tell me how i can install java so i can use it to view java games and websites
<nanotube> houseoftainted_: install package "sun-java5-plugin", i'd say
<ActivitY> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: can you help me mount my second hard drive (which is formatted to ext2)
<DemonHeadx> Can someone help me with my Laptop wireless linksys WPC54GS v1.1 card, ubuntu doesn't even read it and i cannot connect to the router.
<ActivitY> sdb is it's name in dev
<dooglus> !info sun-java5-jre
<ubotu> sun-java5-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 7169 kB, installed size 15768 kB
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> ActivitY: i can try ,
<Ap0s7le> Hello, got a quick question about Ubuntu.... I was wondering if when I'm using a windows machine if I can also see the desktop gui through SSH?
<nanotube> houseoftainted_: that is if you have official sun java. if you are running the open source version, there is gcjwebplugin package to install
<lampshade> /exit
<dooglus> houseoftainted_: install that package that ubotu just mentioned
<lampshade> hmm
<DragonRift> whats the min req for ubuntu
<nanotube> DragonRift: whatcha got? :)
<DemonHeadx> Can someone help me with my Laptop wireless linksys WPC54GS v1.1 card, ubuntu doesn't even read it and i cannot connect to the router.
<arigo> right now I'm on the net through dial-up by looking through the snyaptic package manager, finding wvdial and running wvdial in a terminal.  Is using wvdial the best way to connect? Is there a way to make it an icon? And is there a way to add the packages as icons inside synaptic package manager?
<nickrud> houseoftainted_, I did
<Latino> nukkun?
<DragonRift> P3 900 Hitachi notebook
<dibblego> when I attempt to launch synaptic, I get "Failed to execute child process "gksu" (No such file or directory)"
<DragonRift> 128 mb ram
<Ap0s7le> I was wondering if when I'm using a windows machine if I can also see the desktop gui through SSH?
<houseoftainted_> nickrud,  my thing disconnected;
<nanotube> DragonRift: the ram is a bit low for gnome, but you should be able to use xubuntu with no problems.
<nickrud> dibblego, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/50515
<ActivitY> ok, so i just did "sudo mkdir /sdb"
<Ap0s7le> I was wondering if when I'm using a windows machine if I can also see the desktop gui through SSH?
<houseoftainted_> nickrud, i missed everything everybody said
<dooglus> !info gksu
<ubotu> gksu: graphical frontend to su. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.3.7-0ubuntu9 (dapper), package size 66 kB, installed size 496 kB
<tao36> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd just thing++ can one compile ubunto as debian can?
<dooglus> dibblego: install package 'gksu'
<nickrud> houseoftainted_, ok
<wizardjames> do i need anything to install for wireless ??
<ActivitY> but "sudo mount /dev/sdb/ /sdb/' won't work
<wizardjames> pcmcia card
<avis> i'm curious i've got a one subnet wireless router and am connected by cat5 patch cable.  is it possible to also connect by wep to the same router ?  just for kicks to see how the computer would respond ?
<Latino> how do I fix this error: "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!"
<cfrun> Question with Exim4 default transport configuration here
<nickrud> houseoftainted_, go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 . Those are good, complete sources. Replace the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list with those sources.
<DemonHeadx> wizard: what kind of card do you have?
<nanotube> can anyone please tell me if when they go to preferences>keyboard shortcuts, they see a line item called "sleep" or "suspend" or something of this nature? on dapper.
<dooglus> Latino: install "x-dev" I think
<houseoftainted_> nickrud,  huh???
<Strayhikari> wow
<dibblego> remind me to never sudo apt-get remove libstartup-notification0 ever again
<Latino> yeah, it's something like that, but I can't remember the proper name
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> ActivitY: hold on a sec
<Strayhikari> finally just got compiz/xgl working
<Strayhikari> omg
<ActivitY> rgr
<Latino> xlibs-dev or something like that, right?
<dooglus> dibblego: you should install "ubuntu-desktop" - that will bring in all the stuff you lost
<cfrun> in update-exim4.conf.conf there is no field to LOCAL_DELIVERY...anyone know how to add one?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> tao36: yeah ubuntu has the g++ compiler
<DemonHeadx> Can someone help me with my Laptop wireless linksys WPC54GS v1.1 card, ubuntu doesn't even read it and i cannot connect to the router.
<nickrud> houseoftainted_,  the command line      cd /etc/apt && sudo cp sources.list.original && sudo "gedit sources.list" will get you there safely
<dooglus> Latino: just "x-dev"
<dooglus> !info x-dev
<ubotu> x-dev: dummy package for transition purposes. In repository main, is optional. Version 7.0.4-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Latino> oh, i see
<Latino> thx let me try
<nanotube> can anyone please tell me if when they go to preferences>keyboard shortcuts, they see a line item called "sleep" or "suspend" or something of this nature? on dapper. come on, this is like the easiest question. just go and look. please? :)
<DemonHeadx> Please i really need some help on this..
<mattyv> DemonHeadx: do u know what chipset it uses, is it broadcom?
<arigo>  right now I'm on the net through dial-up by looking through the snyaptic package manager, finding wvdial and running wvdial in a terminal.  Is using wvdial the best way to connect? Is there a way to make it an icon? And is there a way to add the packages as icons inside synaptic package manager?  I think I made the mistake of asking too many questions ;). I'm quite the noob, and ubuntu installed so easily I learned nothing about it on the way
<cef> is there some sort of graphical manager for grub? ie: to edit the grub config using the gui instead of manually editing it with vi or something?
<dibblego> dooglus, righto, doing that now
<dooglus> Latino: or "x11proto-core-dev" - that's the new name for it, apparently.
<DragonRift> nanotube: my desktop has dual core 3.4 ghz intel, 2 GB 1066 MHz DDR2
<DragonRift> :p
<Ap0s7le> I was wondering if when I'm using a windows machine if I can also see the desktop gui through SSH?
<avis> nanotube, nope i dont see that in keyboard shortcuts
<DemonHeadx> mattyv its a wireless card
<cfrun> cef: none that I know of, but the grub.conf isn't too terribly confusing
<Latino> let me try that, too
<nanotube> DragonRift: hehe well, that's pretty good. :) better than what i have on my 3ghz p4 laptop.
<houseoftainted_> nickrud,  said try cp for more help
<Dial_tone> whats the command to load a module?
<houseoftainted_> nickrud,  its all it said
<dooglus> Ap0s7le: FreeNX lets you log on to your ubuntu desktop from windows
<cef> cfrun: yeah I know. I upgraded from breezy, so I wasn't sure if there was one and it just wasn't installed or something. *grin*
<cfrun> Ap0s71le: google CygWIN
<nanotube> avis: thanks for looking. well, i guess that doesn't bode well for my being able to set a kb shortcut for suspend...
<dooglus> Ap0s7le: or you can use x11vnc, but that doesn't use ssh
* tao36 is listening to Drone Zone on SomaFM
<mattyv> diff wireless cards use diff chipsets, i know some revisions of linksys use broadcom, ill find a link with some info
<houseoftainted_> nickrud,  but im in the apt directory
<nickrud> houseoftainted_, it's all one line, it got wrapped by your irc client
<cfrun> anyone know how to add a variable field for LOCAL_DELIVERY in the update-exim4.conf.conf file?
<cef> cfrun: it's also one of those things that newbies will probaby get confused over too
<Ap0s7le> It's on my local network, I was just told it's possible through SSH and so that's why I asked the question the way I did. Thanks a alot :)
<DemonHeadx> ok thank you very much mattyv
<dibblego> I still get the segmentation fault for libgtk2.0-bin
<dibblego> which I think is unavoidable
<nanotube> DemonHeadx: you might have good luck if you go and search for linksys <yourmodelnumber> in the ubuntuforums (ubuntuforums.org). you might come up with a howto or something.
<avis> nanotube, perhaps if your keyboard had a suspend/sleep button it might have an option ?  or perhaps you can define another keyboard definition to add that ?  dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cfrun> cef: well, considering it is a pretty vital file, it would be nice to have a GUI
<Ap0s7le> What should I use, like which is the best choice?
<bytewalker> is there a special menu or something to configure ll the laptop stuff like Cpu temp threshold n stuff like that?
<houseoftainted_> nickrud, ok what should have happened?
<cef> cfrun: exactly.
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> ActivitY: nope , i cant really help u with mounting , im having problems mounting my own ntfs drive ,
<ActivitY> it's not ntfs
<dooglus> Ap0s7le: you can use an ssh connection to run apps on ubuntu and have them display on windows, but you'll need to be running an X server on the windows box for that to work.  (see cygwin, as previously mentioned)
<ActivitY> (my drive)
<cfrun> Ap0s7le: It's user's preference.  I've used cygwin and like it well enough, but it can be clunky.
<ActivitY> i'll keep hammering away, i'll let you know if i find out
<nickrud> houseoftainted_, it will safely preserve your original /etc/apt/sources.list, and then open them in an editor for you to change to the ones on the pastebin site
<dooglus> Ap0s7le: using FreeNX or x11vnc you can see your whole ubuntu desktop on the windows machine, not just individual apps)
<mattyv> Demon, i suspect u have a broadcom, as i do also, look at this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<nanotube> avis: my actual sleep button (supposed to be Fn-Esc) does nothing. so on breezy i was able to just set a diff shortcut for sleep, because the sleep item was in the panel. on dapper, that's gone. and looking in gconf, i see that it says "the schema is missing"
<Ap0s7le> Sweet
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> ActivitY: i know , im just saying im not really familiar with mounting
<cfrun> Last call for any exim4 gurus....anyone wanna help?
<dooglus> Ap0s7le: nx is much faster than vnc, but since you're on the LAN that's probably not a concern.
<arigo> ok, how about this simple question. How do I even disconnect from the net if I used wvdial to connect?
<DemonHeadx> ok let me check this out mattyv
<avis> ok, nanotube... it sounds like you know more about this than myself.  only thing i could think of was using another keyboard definition
<Ap0s7le> awesome
<houseoftainted_> ok i just replace it then?
<nickrud> cfrun, there's a sample assignment in  update-exim4.conf.conf
<Ap0s7le> FreeNX would allow me to use the whole desktop though, like I was sitting at that machine?
<nikkun> does anyone know why i get this error everytime i ./configure? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16316
<cfrun> nickrud: I don't see anything in my .conf.conf that relates to LOCAL_DELIVERY though :-/
<houseoftainted_> nickrud,  ok so i jsut replace em entirely?
<ActivitY> @n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200080
<arigo> ...
<nickrud> cfrun, see CFILEMODE='644' ? like that
<dooglus> ActivitY: you need to specify which partition you want to mount.  /dev/sdb sounds like the whole disk.  do you mean /dev/sdb1 ?
<ActivitY> no, i want to mount the whole disk
<ActivitY> i brought a new drive for backing up
<nanotube> avis: well, thanks a lot for trying, anyway. you're doing better than everyone else here in this regard, at any rate. ;)
<nickrud> cfrun, now, just what the assignment should be is another question :)
<ActivitY> it's not going to do anything but hold info
<cfrun> nickrud: No, I'm looking for the option that lets me split mail in to $home/maildir or mbox
<ActivitY> well, data
<dooglus> ActivitY: disks have partitions, partitions have file systems.  it's file systems you mount.  you need to specify which partition holds the file system you want to mount.
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> ActivitY: ty , ill give that a try
<ActivitY> the drive has one partition i think
<dooglus> ActivitY: use "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb" to see the partition list
<avis> nanotube, your very welcome.  i felt sorry for the guy with the exim problem as well.  i was going to say "your problem of not getting an answer is the story of my life :)"
<ActivitY> ext2 off the top of my head
<nanotube> Ap0s7le: yes, you would use the whole desktop, as if you were sitting at it. (only maybe with a bit of lag :) )
<ActivitY> but the partition takes the whole drive up
<DemonHeadx> matyv
<dooglus> ActivitY: it doesn't matter
<Ap0s7le> That's very cool
<houseoftainted_> nickrud,  ok so i jsut replace em entirely?
<cwillu> how do you search backwards in less?
<avis> ubuntuforums.org is not bad at all and i have heard here that the ubuntu mailing lists are very good.
<nanotube> avis: yea, i always feel sad when someone asks a question i can't help with. so what's your question today? maybe i can help ;)
<Frogzoo> ?
<dooglus> ActivitY: list the partitions using that fdisk command - you'll probably find sdb1 is the one you want
<nickrud> cfrun, maildir delivery, a sec.
<ActivitY> ok
<ActivitY> *tries*
<cfrun> cwillu I think it's the '\'
<Ap0s7le> nanotube, Do I need to install anything on my windows machine to use that?
<Frogzoo> cwillu: use N to search next backwards
<cfrun> nickrud: Thanks a bunch!
<nickrud> cfrun, it's been a while since I set it up, it was fire and forget. a sec
<mattyv> huh?
<ActivitY> ...whoa
<cwillu> right, thanks :)
<DemonHeadx> hmm, it wants me to download something but how can i? if i cannot connect to the router to get the internet?
<nanotube> Ap0s7le: well yes, you need to install freenx on both ends in order to use it.
<nikkun> does anyone know why i get this error everytime i ./configure? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16316
<cwillu> for some reason it was escaping me :)
<ActivitY> mikus@m1k3:~$ fdisk sdb
<ActivitY> Unable to open sdb
<arigo>  right now I'm on the net through dial-up by looking through the snyaptic package manager, finding wvdial and running wvdial in a terminal.  Is using wvdial the best way to connect? Is there a way to make it an icon? And is there a way to add the packages as icons inside synaptic package manager?
<avis> nanotube.. hmm, a simple one.  is something like a dns server on a desktop such as bind over a pppoe connection authenticated over a 1 subnet wired/less router difficult for a person who hasn't had much more than basic networking experience ?
<mattyv> ah, catch 22, any possibility of connecting by ethernet temporarily
<Ap0s7le> nanotube, but I don't see anything to be installed on their site for Windows. Hmm
<dooglus> Ap0s7le: you need to install the nx client on your windows box: http://www.nomachine.com/download-client-windows.php
<houseoftainted_> nickrud,  shit, biggg problem now; i saved it and now when i do apt-cache search i get a bunch of errors
<cfrun> BIND simple for someone without networking experience?  HA!
<avis> houseoftainted_, watch your language
<cwillu> yay for cat */*/*/* | less
<DemonHeadx> um
<DemonHeadx> yea i guess i can
<houseoftainted_> avis,  im just getting frustrated
<nickrud> houseoftainted_, you can return to the original by   cd /etc/apt && sudo cp sources.list.original sources.list
<ActivitY> dooglus: can i pm you?
<nickrud> houseoftainted_, but that's the change you must make
<avis> i'm sorry houseoftainted_ its just channel rules.  family channel.
<Ap0s7le> Thanks, you're a great help dooglus!
<houseoftainted_> nickrud,  Couldn't stat source package list
<dooglus> cwillu: that will only find files which are exactly 3 levels down from where you are...  find . -type f -exec cat '{}' ';' | less   is better :)
<dooglus> ActivitY: sure
<houseoftainted_> nickrud,  im getting that error spammed on the page
<nickrud> houseoftainted_, did you do sudo apt-get update ?
<cwillu> dooglus: which is exactly what I wanted in this case, but thanks :)
<dooglus> ActivitY: you need to be registered, or I won't see it
<DemonHeadx> Mattyv: ok connected with the router via ethernet cable.
<cfrun> werd to dooglus.  find rocks.
<Ap0s7le> Will is be that easy to install on Ubuntu?
<ActivitY> i am registered
<arigo> it's easy to install it
<nanotube> avis: i never had to do quite what you describe, but i suspect that you can find some tutorials or documentation online that will walk you through it. ...
<arigo> but from where I am, it's not easy to use ;P
<cwillu> houseoftainted_:  have you done an apt-get update?
<nickrud> houseoftainted_, lets try this: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list on paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<arigo> i'm not at all impressed yet ;P gnome is not intuitive and the fact it's all just installed for you means you know how to do nothing!
<mattyv> Demon: if u can get on the internet easily that way, apt-get should handle anything u need to install
<cfrun> KDE is bettah.
<DemonHeadx> mattyv: negative i cannot connect either with the ethernet. do i have to set it up?
<sportman_> should i just upgrade to breezy
<sportman_> :(I
<nickrud> cfrun, I can't even find the right help yet ;(
* spikeb grits his teeth
<DemonHeadx> mattyv: or does it set it self up?
<avis> nanotube, ok.  thank you.  reason i ask is i'm paying for a bnc/web hosting daemon on a freebsd shell account and thought it would be nice to host it myself.  granted, i dont push high bandwidth on the domain i'd like to run a web server on.
<nikkun> does anyone know why i get this error everytime i ./configure? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16316
<mattyv> depends, if you're using dhcp it will usually set it up automagically, need to configure otherwise
<cfrun> nickrud: heh, well thanks for trying...if you have any input on the Ubuntu dev net, you might suggest they put that in the .conf.conf
<cfrun> it's very necessary when configuring dovecot
<SpeedyIndy> how safe is it to write to a NTFS drive using ubuntu+fuse+ntfsprogs?
<DemonHeadx> mattyv:yes i am using DHCP but still it didn't configure its self..
<Strayhikari> Does anyone know a way to force a monitor to use a higher resolution?
<Dial_tone> higher than what
<nanotube> Ap0s7le: http://nomachine.com/download.php (get the nx client for windows)
<avis> nikkun, yes.  you need to "apt-get update ; apt-get gnome-desktop"
<cfrun> Strayhikary /etc/xorg.conf
<DemonHeadx> mattyv: ok its working now
<cfrun> I think that's the conf file anyway
<Frogzoo> Strayhikari: setting horizsync/vertrefresh can allow the use of higher res modes
<nikkun> avis: why do i need gnome?
<Frogzoo> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<houseoftainted_> nickrud, ok what file do i search for? its all working ifne
<avis> nikkun, well you dont, just whatever x server that you use.  my bad.
<Ap0s7le> Thank you nanotube :)
<nickrud> cfrun, I remember now: I used procmail to drop mail into my maildirs, I only had to add my dc_smarthost and set up passwd.client.
<Strayhikari> Frogzoo: Linux doesn't detect my monitor so its just assumes it is to be a 1024x769 montiro
<Strayhikari> I'll try to edit my xorg.conf
<nanotube> avis: well, if all you need the dns for is for it to point to some webserver, can't you just get the place you bought the domain for to point it to an ip of your choice? why do you need a dns server?
<Strayhikari> *768
<cfrun> nickrud: D0h.  Well ok thanks again mate
<nanotube> Ap0s7le: no prob :)
<nickrud> cfrun, I'm lazy, easy way forward for me
<Frogzoo> Strayhikari: read the fixres wiki ^^^
<Ap0s7le> I'm installing Ubuntu now...
<arigo> can people see me type?
<sportman_> nope
<timboteam> yes
<Frogzoo> arigo: see what?
<sportman_> def can't
<sportman_> lol
<sportman_> haha
<sportman_> ;)
<avis> nanotube you'd think it would be as simple as that but then isn't nothing as simple as that ?  e.g. the default mail transport system, etc.  :)
<cfrun> yeah true.  I just don't wanna run procmail or fetchmail
<nickrud> houseoftainted_,  install sun-java5-bin and sun-java5-plugin
<cfrun> well, if I weren't so darn scared of editing the exim4.conf file, I'd just do that, but I'd rather let the scripts do it for me
<cfrun> safer that way
<nanotube> avis: well, i guess maybe it depends on who you bought the domain from, but i am able to configure detailed dns records thgouh my domain provider. so... maybe you can too. have you looked?
<garryF> No but we can see the letters after you typed. Only those looking at you can see you type.
<nikkun> avis: i get an error from apt when i try and update kde
<avis> nanotube, nope i sure havent.  and for what its worth i used godaddy.  and btw, that would solve alot of problems because my pppoe is bound to dyndns.org in my router upon a successful network start.
<cfrun> Welp, thanks for the effort nickrud.  I'm off to search blogs and stuff.
<avis> nikkun, what is the error ?
<elkbuntu> wow
<wizardjames> wow..
<wizardjames> NETSPLIT
<nanotube> wow
<elkbuntu> nice netsplit
<garryF> Hmm, there goes some nasty bot atac?
<nanotube> :)
<cfrun> sphuuuuhhhhlitttt!
<nickrud> cfrun, luck
<houseoftainted_> O.o
<wizardjames> keke niven dies
<nikkun> avis: it was saying the dependencies werent met
<wizardjames> niven.freenode.net dies
<elkbuntu> only 167 split
<garryF> Holy cow
<wizardjames> ahhh
<NickGarvey> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<avis> if the dependencies weren't meant when you tried to update kde-desktop i wouldn't know how to fix that from what i believed its usually resolved for you.
<nanotube> anyone know what acpi_fakekey is supposed to be? that's what presumably gets called when i press the sleep button...
<dooglus> I saw 590 split
<NickGarvey> know what sucks?
<NickGarvey> gaim logs my chat convos
<NickGarvey> guess its time to start clearing :)
<nikkun> avis: im getting a kde-desktop not found error when i run that
<dooglus> you can ask it not to
<garryF> If the person you were helping or getting help from gets split away from ye?
<dooglus> nikkun: you need to install the X includes...
<dooglus> nikkun: nothing to do with gnome :)
<dooglus> nikkun: (or kde)
<avis> nikkun -- ok.  no problem.  you just need the package name of the x server.  someone here should be kind enough to tell you
<dooglus> nikkun: it's x11proto-core-dev:
<nikkun> dooglus: im pritty sure i apt that already
<dooglus> nikkun: try it again?
<nikkun> ok
<Flannel> xserver-xorg I believe
<dooglus> nikkun: what are you trying to build?
<nikkun> dooglus: do i need to reboot after adding the lib or something
<dooglus> nikkun: no
<nikkun> it has given me teh error for everythign i try and build
<avis> dooglus, i believe he needs the kde desktop base
<dooglus> nikkun: but for building, the dependencies you need end with '-dev'
<nikkun> i assumed that much
<nikkun> i apt-get install x-dev
<nikkun> witch got that one
<nikkun> but it still didnt work
<dooglus> avis: I missed some when the netsplit happened - is the error still "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes."?
<dooglus> nikkun: so is the error still the same?
<nikkun> yep
<avis> yes dooglus but disregard my diagnostics i was unaware of his goals
<dooglus> nikkun: give me an example of something you're trying to build
<nikkun> dooglus: right now superkaramba
<dooglus> nikkun: did you try using build-dep to get the dependencies?
<nikkun> dooglus: no what is the command for that?
<dooglus> nikkun: 1. edit /etc/apt/sources.list, adding "deb-src" lines for each "deb" line
<dooglus> nikkun: 2. sudo apt-get update
<dooglus> nikkun: 3. sudo apt-get build-dep superkaramba
<peanutb> how do i tell the % of RAM im using?
<nikkun> i have the sources
<nikkun> superkaramba is not in the repositories
<dooglus> nikkun: this isn't to get the sources, it's to be the dependencies
<dooglus> !info superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba: a program based on karamba improving the eyecandy of KDE. In repository universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 504 kB, installed size 1376 kB
<dooglus> 'tis!
<nikkun> >.<
<nikkun> why is it not showing up then
<dooglus> 'cos it's in universe, which you didn't enable?
<dooglus> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto and !easysource
<nikkun> i konw how to add em
<nikkun> but i thougth they were enabled
<allnickstaken> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<cyphase> argh
<allnickstaken> what does this mean?
<nickrud> allnickstaken, it probably means you have synaptic or the update-manager opne
<allnickstaken> accidentally closed my window
* cyphase 's X is crashing when using the motherboards onboard video
<q_a_z_steve> okay so I just installed Breezy last night and I'm going to probably use the upgrade manager I guess. My question is this: I want to use Bootpart to have Win2k as well as Dapper on this computer, but can I use GRUB???
<cyphase> i'm waiting for a new card
<allnickstaken> thanks, that i do nickrud
<dooglus> q_a_z_steve: grub can dual boot linux and windows, if that's the question
<timboteam> Does anyone know about network manager? I need help connecting to wireless.
<q_a_z_steve> Windows has to be the primary for it to work seamless though doesn't it?
<Ap0s7le> I just went to boot and it said "Grub Error 18" dangit
<allnickstaken> now it says I can't the package doesn't exist even tho I'm copying it word for word from support website, ughh
<q_a_z_steve> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<allnickstaken> can't get rather
<burepe1> I installed banshee and I want to add some plugins. I am lookin at the plugin page and it has some urls. Can I add these plugins using the urls with apt-get? If not how do I do it?
<nickrud> allnickstaken, what package?
<allnickstaken> gnome-ppp
<timboteam> Does anyone know how to connect to wireless with ubuntu?
<burepe1> oops I installed banshee and I want to add some plugins. I am lookin at the plugin page and it has some urls. Can I add these plugins using the urls with apt-get? If not how do I do it?  Here is the page wth the plug ins http://www.banshee-project.org/Plugins
<peanutb> how do i tell the % of RAM im using?
<burepe1> !wireless
<ubotu> Documentation for wireless networking can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs
<Flannel> peanutb: top
<nickrud> allnickstaken, that's in universe, but it's pretty old. Why are you using it
<nayif> after i upgrade ubuntu to dapper i dont notcie all features on clean one?
<q_a_z_steve> peanutb: torsmo
<nickrud> allnickstaken, I mean, is there a particular reason?
<nayif> like password keeper
<burepe1> !japanese
<allnickstaken> what am I supposed to use? I read it was a frontend for wvdial
<ubotu> I know nothing about japanese
<peanutb> flannel, thanks, i knew i had seen it somewhere
<Flannel> !jp
<ubotu> I know nothing about jp
<dooglus> nayif: what if you make a new user and log in as that?  do you see all the feature then?
<nickrud> allnickstaken, I believe that ubuntu has a ppp dialer built in, under system-admin-networking.
<q_a_z_steve> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<allnickstaken> that doesn't work. it doesn't detect my modem
<nickrud> allnickstaken, that's probably a problem with the modem. what type is it?
<q_a_z_steve> anyone know any bootpart channels or someone I can ask about using GRUB?
<nayif> dooglus, oh i did not think like that,i will try this
<allnickstaken> usrobotics software. Why does wvdial work fine then?
<nickrud> allnickstaken, if it already worked, good.
<dooglus> nayif: I'm thinking that the features you're missing are due to your user having old GNOME config files.
<nickrud> allnickstaken, anyway, gnome-ppp is in universe.
<hollowman8904> how do you get wireless working in ubuntu
<bytewalker> anyone gotten wireless working with a broadcom??
<bytewalker> im havin some probs
<hollowman8904> thats what i have
<steveO> bytewalker: I had problems too!
<allnickstaken> I don't know how I'm supposed to specify universe nickrud.  This is what I was told to enter in terminal to install the frontend: sudo apt-get install gnome-ppp   what is wrong with it?
<steveO> I couldn't make my Dell laptop w/ a broadcom work..
<bytewalker> ndiswrapper -l says driver and hardware present
<q_a_z_steve> what's the equivalent to /etc/lilo.conf with GRUB?
<bytewalker> BUT when i ifup wlan0  i get SIOCSIFADDR: No such device ...blah blah blah!!
<nickrud> allnickstaken, nothing at all. If you have the right repos and sections enabled. take a look at the message from ubotu, it has some links to what universe is and and how to enable it
<bytewalker> lspci -l shows the same address as on the list
<bytewalker> WTF?!?!?
<steveO> edit your sources.list
<nickrud> !universe allnickstaken
<ubotu> I know nothing about universe allnickstaken
<nickrud> !universe > allnickstaken
<allnickstaken> thanks
<nickrud> new syntax
<bytewalker> cmon someone here HAS to have a broadcom wireless too:(
<allnickstaken> I went to edit the sources.list file and uncommented out what i was supposed to as said by link. However, It doesn't let me save it because I don't have permission. ughh
<KenSentMe> Does anyone know how i can paste html in an Evolution mail so i can send it as a html mail?
<varsendaggr> hey how do i posturize with gimp?
<dooglus> allnickstaken: "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<KenSentMe> !tell allnickstaken about root
<Flannel> dooglus, allnickstaken, gksudo
<allnickstaken> thanks, I can't use the text editor huh
<dooglus> Flannel: I prefer sudo.
<nickrud> allnickstaken, gksudo "gedit /etc/sources.list" Another message coming ;)
<houseoftainted_> nickrud,  it just got done downloading all of this crap when i put apt get
<nickrud> !root > allnickstaken
<Flannel> dooglus: sudo for graphical apps breaks them.
<dooglus> allnickstaken: gedit is the text editor, but you have to run it as root
<dooglus> Flannel: not gedit it doesn't
<hollowman8904> what do i do after i ndiswrapper my windows driver for my wireless?
<nickrud> if you save any options, you might have issues
<Flannel> dooglus: right, but don't confuse newbies with which ones do or dont.  It's fine if you want to tempt fate, provide assistance with best practices though, please.
<houseoftainted_> nickrud, Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<Lord-ChewY> hi
<Hobbsee> hollowman8904: sudo depmod -a && sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Lord-ChewY> i got a question, how can i get metacity running?
<nickrud> houseoftainted_, try the sudo apt-get -f install  by itself
<dooglus> Lord-ChewY: metacity runs when you log in to GNOME
<Lord-ChewY> i thought it was nautalus
<dooglus> Lord-ChewY: it's what draws the frames on all your windows
<Escobar> If I want to use both Ubuntu and Windows (already have windows installed) on the same box...  then what partition method should I choose on Step 5?
<dooglus> Lord-ChewY: nautilus is the file manager - the thing that draws the icons
<nikkun> dooglus: sorry to bother you again but now im gettting an error with apt saying libsnmp5-dev isnt avalable
<Flannel> !tell Escobar about dualboot
<dooglus> !info libsnmp5-dev
<Flannel> Escobar: that'll get you all the info you need... or, it should.
<ubotu> Package libsnmp5-dev does not exist in dapper
<hollowman8904> what after depmod and modprobe?
<dooglus> nikkun: that a dependency of what package?
<Escobar> ok thanks
<nikkun> still working on superkaraba
<dooglus> nikkun: I'll take a look
<nikkun> ok
<dooglus> nikkun: did you spell that package name exactly right?
<KenSentMe> Does anyone know how i can use my home made html in an email with Evolution?
<hollowman8904> what do i do after depmod and modprobe to get my wireless working?
<nikkun> yes its libsnmp5-dev
<dooglus> nikkun: oh, I see it too.  odd.  very odd.
<burepe> what file is "(libdir)" in "$(libdir)/banshee/Banshee.Plugins "?
<dooglus> nikkun: all I can guess is that it's not really needed...  what if you try installing all the rest that it lists?
<nikkun> dooglus: is there a way i can make it ignore that 1?
<dooglus> nikkun: this:  sudo apt-get install $(sudo apt-get build-dep superkaramba 2>/dev/null | grep '^  ')
<InnerFIRE> where can i find instructions for networking my linux machine with a windows machine? its a wireless connection
<Ademan> are there any other options for the gnome panel "window list" other than what you get from right click->preferences?
<dooglus> nikkun: it's kind of cheating, but it'll work
<nikkun> ok...
<dooglus> nikkun: so long as it doesn't need to prompt you for a password - that might make it fail.
<nikkun> dooglus: well i had jsut sudo apt-get somthign so it was safe
<dooglus> nikkun: of course, not you've enabled the repositories, you could just install superkaramba from the binary package
<nikkun> true
<dooglus> nikkun: are you running dapper?
<hollowman8904> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<nikkun> i hope i dont run into this problem again then
<nikkun> yes
<dooglus> nikkun: I've never seen a package have dependencies which didn't exist in a final ubuntu release before.
<nikkun> dooglus: is there a specific place i shoudl report this then
<Escobar> Is it possible to partition later if i ever decide to resize?
<Escobar> to change
<InnerFIRE> where can i find instructions for networking my linux machine with a windows machine? its a wireless connection
<hollowman8904> how come my sudo password doesn't work for su
<Flannel> hollowman8904: because that's not how su works.
<shane_> hello,everyone. i dont know why my network response so slowly
<q_a_z_steve> !samba > InnerFIRE
<hollowman8904> well i have a bunch of commands that require root privlages and dont want to type sudo everytime
<nikkun> hollowman8904: i believe sudo -su will get you to it
<Flannel> hollowman8904: sudo -i
<usama> hi
<hollowman8904> thanks
<InnerFIRE> in installed samba.. is there a gui for it?
<q_a_z_steve> no need.
<wizardjames> i have a zonet (ZEW1502) pcmcia wireless card, what do i need to install for it to work?
<DemonHeadx> can someone help me install my pcmi linsys wireless network card on ubuntu drapper? i am having alot of rpoblems!
<usama> i read about ajax but i am still confuse about it, can anyone tell me about ajax in easy words that what it is and whats its purpose?
<q_a_z_steve> smb:\\192.168.x.x
<shane_> usually i get apt-get sucessfully only after ping the target address which in the source.list, how come???
<killaz> good morning
<allnickstaken> I take it I must have to restart linux before my changes in sources.list take place?
<rixth> I have a grpahics question. Can xorg put out WUXGA (1920x1200)? Also, what is the physical screen size of a 24" Wide?
<Flannel> usama: ajax is javascript, basically.  javascript that updates the html.  this isn't the place for this sort of question however, #ubuntu-offtopic would be more appropriate
<dooglus> nikkun: if the build fails, try installing 'libsnmp9-dev'
<elverion> how can i use emerge instead of apt-get?
<Flannel> allnickstaken: no.  just sudo apt-get update
<killaz> how can I connect to a shared folder via SMB on my  ubuntu desktop?
<dooglus> nikkun: I reported it already: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/superkaramba/+bug/50747
<tritium> elverion: ubuntu doesn't use emerge
<Flannel> elverion: use a different distro
<nikkun> dooglus: it built fine
<allnickstaken> thanks
<shane_> is there any one can help me
<elverion> didn't think it'd go too well.
<usama> Flannel, ok thanks
<c0lL> RobNyc_C: u know how to install swiftfox?
<dooglus> nikkun: but any other bugs you find, report then at launchpad.net
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> RobNyc_C: u know how to install swiftfox?
<nikkun> dooglus: thanks for hte help ive been trying really hard to learn to solve these problems myself but this one was just crazy
<killaz> now when I go to network servers and then Windows network..... it's empty
<DemonHeadx> can someone help me install my pcmi linsys wireless network card on ubuntu drapper? i am having alot of problems!
<wizardjames> i have a zonet (ZEW1502) pcmcia wireless card, what do i need to install for it to work?.. or to configure it
<Flannel> killaz: did you read that samba page?
<q_a_z_steve> DemonHeadx: 802.11G?
<DemonHeadx> um
<DemonHeadx> its a pcmi card
<DemonHeadx> not the built in ones.. idk if that means anything
<ron_> hello all
<q_a_z_steve> killaz: su sambastart should help.
<babo> babo
<killaz> Flannel, Yes, I have shared some folder on another server and on my win box I see the shared folder....
<dooglus> nikkun: "apt-get build-dep" is a useful one to know.  saves a lot of hunting.
<Flannel> killaz: right, did you read that page?  it tells you all about these problems
<killaz> only on this ubuntu desktop I can't see the shared folder...
<killaz> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<dooglus> nikkun: and like I said, this is the first time I've ever seen it fail...  beginner's luck I guess?
<DemonHeadx> steve: think you can help me?
<shane_> i got network problem, could any one help me???
<q_a_z_steve> DemonHeadx: are we dealing with A B G N Mimo, tinfoil? what?
<ron_> is there a fix for the grey X server startup screen yet ... i've only seen this in older debian based distro's
<nikkun> dooglus: its my luck that is all i know since everytime i do somethign that should be simple i find some crazy problem
<KenSentMe> shane_: just ask your question
<Flannel> killaz: hmm, that's a different page than what it used to be, probably same info though.
<ron_> i think it's font related
<shane_> usually i get apt-get sucessfully only after ping the target address which in the source.list, how come???
<dooglus> nikkun: there are too many problems still - pretty much everywhere you look there's a new one :)
<DemonHeadx> steve: did you get that PM?
<nikkun> dooglus: ive noticed
<shane_> i mean, if i dont use 'ping', it response very slow,and time out finally
<tam> hi
<shane_> and all the operation just in the terminal...
<killaz> Flannel: that page tells me how to make a shared folder.... I want to mount a shared folder on another page...
<DemonHeadx> steve: this is my exact card WPc54GS v1.1 Wireless-G and i am inserting it onto the side of my laptop
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> can someone tell me how to install the swiftfox?
<killaz> on another server*
<q_a_z_steve> DemonHeadx: tell me all about your card in channel.
<DemonHeadx> steve: this is my exact card WPc54GS v1.1 Wireless-G and i am inserting it onto the side of my laptop
<Laily> how to extract this file from ubuntu? --> avast4workstation-1.0.5.tar.gz
<shane_> i thought it's my home networking caused, coz i don't meet the same problem after i change the place.
<avis> Laily, tar -xzvf filename.tar.gz
<shane_> there should be something wrong with my router, but i dont know how to solve it
<killaz> Flannel: my problem is I cant see/find the workgroup..
<dooglus> Laily: "tar xf avast4workstation-1.0.5.tar.gz"
<shane_> is anyone with me???
<Laily> i'm new in linux.
<dooglus> shane_: I hear you, but I don't know what the problem could be
<Laily> i wanna to try this program
<shane_> oh...
<allnickstaken> sorry I'm asking so many questions, but doing searches about this gnome-ppp thing I finally was able to get I noticed it said it made the connection slow. Slow as compared to what I don't know? Anyway, why wouldn't the system/admin/networking thing be able to detect my modem when it works fine with wvdial?
<DemonHeadx> q_a_z_steve: think you can help?
<dooglus> Laily: you found the 'terminal' icon yet?  it's in the applications menu somewhere
<JW> Hi
<q_a_z_steve> DemonHeadx: Are you using Dapper? Live?
<Laily> ok
<Laily> i alreay open the konsole
<DemonHeadx> no
<dooglus> "ls" lists files.  do you see your .tar.gz file?
<DemonHeadx> I install Dapper
<Laily> nope.
<dooglus> Laily: is it on your desktop?
<JW> I have a problem with 6.06   dmesg says syslog is filling with "skge hardware error status(0x400)" messages
<Laily> ok. now i see it
<Thor> score
<Thor> glad i installed that firewall
<DemonHeadx> q_a_z_steve: no i installed dapper.
<dooglus> Laily: then "tar xf whateveritwascalled.tar.gz" to extract it
<q_a_z_steve> ANYONE who knows better please feel free to correct me but DemonHeadx needs to use ndiswrapper. And good luck.
<q_a_z_steve> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Documentation for wireless networking can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs
<bytewalker> guys ok im a noob whats a good p2p program for loonix
<q_a_z_steve> uh oh, that's more general than I was hoping for.
<dooglus> bytewalker: azureus
<Laily> i already did
<hollowman8904> how can i convert a wma file to mp3?
<q_a_z_steve> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network). BitTorrent: see !torrent Direct connect: try valknut
<bytewalker> Ttorrent
<bytewalker> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt) Bittorent faq: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<Thor> whats the best ubuntu firewall app?
<bytewalker> is azureus a real p2p program or just a crappy BT client?
<q_a_z_steve> I never knew the FireFrog was on *nix
<cwillu> Thor: are you sure you need one?
<dooglus> bytewalker: it's a real bt client
<dooglus> bytewalker: you think bt isn't p2p?
<kevinz> hello. i am trying to compile kernel and the wiki tells me it is better to use git. But i just don't know why using the source packages is worse than using git?
<q_a_z_steve> It's beefed up.
<lightstar> Thor, iptables..to configure it use firestarter
<cwillu> Thor: Windows needs one because you can't turn off certain services from listening on all connected networks, which isn't the case with linux
<bytewalker> a BT client cant find the actual songs i want to download
<bytewalker> it just d/ls them?
<dooglus> bytewalker: yes.
<cwillu> Thor: whereas you'd typically only need one on linux unless it's acting as a router or bridge, etc, such that it's actually protecting a network behind it
<Laily> should i install any anti virus in my ubuntu? example like clamav or avast?
<JW> Why does dmesg report "skge hardware error status (0X400)"?
<gavagai> Laily, no
<babo> Is there anyway to have an alarm set on my computer that can be activated by a web application via my browser ? ... Basically I just want my web app to remind me when a certain time arrives ...
<Laily> i'm using a laptop pentium 3. yesterday i purchase a pcmia wifi card ( Aztech ). is it auto detect or should i configure?
<cwillu> Laily: re antivirus: we're still in the early enough days that it's not really essential, but it won't be like that forever
<Laily> thanks cwillu. i agreed with you.
<mephis1987> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java For the runtime sun java install sun-java5-jre from the multiverse repository
<bytewalker> how can i install all the stufff i need to compile C programs @ once?
<cwillu> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first!)
<bytewalker> tx
<cwillu> bytewalker: build-essential I believe
<q_a_z_steve> why pre built?
<Laily> if i format my windowxp, do i need to configure lilo. if yes, is there any article for me to read
<Flannel> q_a_z_steve: because apt-get is a lot easier than compiling
<mephis1987> hello , why cant i work with the bot ?
<cwillu> q_a_z_steve: convenience;
<cwillu> mephis1987: in what sense?
<q_a_z_steve> oh, heck yes.
<mephis1987_> !info java
<ubotu> Package java does not exist in dapper
<cwillu> !info sun-java5-jre
<ubotu> sun-java5-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 7169 kB, installed size 15768 kB
<mephis1987_> !info sun-java5-jdk
<ubotu> sun-java5-jdk: Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 5.0. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 4868 kB, installed size 11548 kB
<q_a_z_steve> cwillu: I've never even gotten make to work.
<radone> I have installed sun-java5-jdk but after 'java -version' system reports: java -version gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.1.0
<radone> How can I tell ubuntu to use sun version?
<cwillu> q_a_z_steve: installed build-essential?
<tin_nqn> hello
<q_a_z_steve> not sure.
<JW> Why does dmesg report "skge hardware error status (0X400)"?
<cwillu> q_a_z_steve: check synaptic
<tin_nqn> I'm looking for a software to create and edit subtitles
<q_a_z_steve> I'm sure I don't yet in my new install then, I've never been able to do a whole lot of those, Which is why I'm glad hplip is already there.
<whiprush> radone: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<whiprush> radone: then choose the sun java
<radone> whiprush: thanks
<tin_nqn> do you know one in the ubuntu repositories?
<cwillu> !ubotu tell q_a_z_steve about gcc
<HartNot> is there any command I can type in the terminal to see if my nvidia card's drivers were installed successfully? I have a Nvidia 7800GTX Go
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubotu tell q_a_z_steve about gcc
<cwillu> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first!)
<cwillu> stupid ubotu
<cwillu> ahh, I get it, I can't read :)
<whiprush> radone: there's a few other java ones so you might want to go through "sudo update-alternatives --all" and choose the sun java for the appropriate questions
<dooglus> tin_nqn: ksubtile - subtitle editor for KDE
<InnerFIRE> !swat
<ubotu> I know nothing about swat
<InnerFIRE> wtf u know nothing about swat
<dooglus> !info ksubtitle
<ubotu> Package ksubtitle does not exist in dapper
<InnerFIRE> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<bytewalker> ok linux thinks my laptop keeps overheating and keeps shutting down in the middle of me doing crap, how can i disable this? i dont care if it melts:(
<dooglus> !info ksubtile
<ubotu> ksubtile: subtitle editor for KDE. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.2-2ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 235 kB, installed size 672 kB
<tin_nqn> I'm using breezy
<dooglus> !info ksubtile breezy
<ubotu> Package ksubtile does not exist in breezy
<q_a_z_steve> I'm wondering about SWAT too.
<bulltitan> hi
<bulltitan> if i have to buy one what will you say? cedega or winex? and what winex really does?
<InnerFIRE> why does configuring everything in linux always have to be 20 times harder.. lol
<InnerFIRE> did u say i could configure everything from swat?
<tin_nqn> I've downloaded the source of subtitle editor, wich is a gtk2 soft, but I can't install it because LIBGSTREAMER >= 0.10
<bulltitan> is winex like cedega for directx games?
<tin_nqn> and breezy has until 0.8
<solid_liq> anyone know how to set the sizes of columns in an html table?
<killaz> InnerFIRE: well I have to say I have configure samba on my server without any problem.. but configuring samba for my desktop..... gives me a headache
<dooglus> cedega is a commercial winex
<bulltitan> i see
<bulltitan> but better you say or even?
<q_a_z_steve> solid_liq: use %
<killaz> InnerFIRE: and if configuring aint 10x times harder it shouldnt carry the name linux.... right!?
<InnerFIRE> you have a point
<tin_nqn> solid_liq with width parameter in each td like this:  <td width="XX">
<q_a_z_steve> knoppix had sambastart on my desktop in a snap.
<allnickstaken> doing searches about this gnome-ppp thing I finally was able to get I noticed it said it made the connection slow. Slow as compared to what I don't know? Anyway, why wouldn't the system/admin/networking thing be able to detect my modem when it works fine with wvdial?  And is there a way to fix this?
<solid_liq> tin_nqn: cool, thanks!
<bulltitan> i know this question might look dumb but if i have to spend some bucks i need to know where am i putting the money
<killaz> InnerFIRE: what have you done so far... configuring the samba server>?
<dooglus> bulltitan: cedega's supposed to be pretty good from what I've heard.  I've not tried it though.
<q_a_z_steve> InnerFIRE: which version of windows are you dealing with?
<bulltitan> thanks dooglus i'll give it a try then after visiting their site
<InnerFIRE> ive installed samba and now im looking at the smb.conf file..
<InnerFIRE> and its windows xp
<InnerFIRE> i just setup  my neighbor with wifi
<InnerFIRE> she wants to be able to use my printer
<InnerFIRE> extra storage too
<InnerFIRE> is samba going to act funny with the wireless router?
<JW> Where should I ask "skpe hardware error ..." questions?
<InnerFIRE> i thought swat would allow me to configure it much quicker..
<allnickstaken> it's a shame they don't make mirc for linux
<dooglus> JW: I don't even know where you should ask 'Where should I ask "skpe hardware error ..." questions?' questions
<InnerFIRE> when i type swat in the terminal nothing happens
<q_a_z_steve> shouldn't matter, especially if your mappings are host rather than IP, I believe.
<q_a_z_steve> man swat
<q_a_z_steve> !man sway
<ubotu> I know nothing about man sway
<q_a_z_steve> !man swat
<ubotu> I know nothing about man swat
<q_a_z_steve> !man
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<killaz> InnerFIRE: swat is a webbased application...
<q_a_z_steve> okay well that works.
<q_a_z_steve> http://swat/ ???
<InnerFIRE> hrm maybe holdon
<JW> the "skpe hardware error " messages started when I insalled Ubuntu 6.06
<InnerFIRE> lol.. i typed that and got a webpage with a movie called swat
<longkerdandy> hi guys, my mplayer cannot load subtitles, any hint?
<r3nd3r> is there any way i can get a binary for rp-pppoe dialer ?
<realcoolguy> you set a default font?
<q_a_z_steve> imdb.com, interesting.
<dooglus> JW: skge is "SysKonnect Gigabit Ethernet"
<r3nd3r> ubuntu didnt come with a compiler so i cant compile sources.. and i cant get online
* q_a_z_steve slaps forehead for the dumb suggestion intranet http://swat/ would be!
<q_a_z_steve> r3nd3r: what do you mean you can't get online?
<InnerFIRE> ah i c
<steri> anyone have good site where I can find instructions howto configure wpa2 on my wlan card
<q_a_z_steve> you're here! Welcome to the internet, how can I help you!
<q_a_z_steve> ?
<KenSentMe> r3nd3r: i thought the package build-essential was on the install cd
<q_a_z_steve> !wpa supplicant
<ubotu> I know nothing about wpa supplicant
<r3nd3r> q_a_z_steve, i have an adsl connection.. after pppoeconf when i do sudo pon default-provider nothing happens
<InnerFIRE> smb://localhost
<InnerFIRE> i get an index.. but nothings in it
<r3nd3r> KenSentMe, so gcc is there on the cd ?
<OMGLAZERS> 23-06-2006 06:30 [localhost]  hid file  on [44.100.240.189] 
<OMGLAZERS> 23-06-2006 06:01 admin logged in from [212.156.147.86] 
<OMGLAZERS> 23-06-2006 05:34 admin assigned slave 72.212.143.86 a new task
<OMGLAZERS> 23-06-2006 05:21 [localhost]  downloaded file HelpMeMore.ana(41.007 Gb) from [230.162.218.40] 
<OMGLAZERS> 23-06-2006 05:18 [237.174.96.63]  deleted Marketing.mailer on [localhost] 
<OMGLAZERS> 23-06-2006 05:12 admin assigned slave 133.40.244.5 a new task
<r3nd3r> i dunno man cant get it to work
<r3nd3r> anyways are there binaries avaliable ?
<longkerdandy> realcoolguy, i don't find anything using with this? you mean I need to set the font?
<KenSentMe> r3nd3r: i think you need to sudo apt-get install build-essential
<KenSentMe> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first!)
<r3nd3r> KenSentMe, but where could it look ?
<q_a_z_steve> !gcc > r3nd3r
<longkerdandy> realcoolguy, I do install the mplayer-font package
<KenSentMe> r3nd3r: look for what?
<r3nd3r> KenSentMe, where would apt-get look for the build-essential package ?
<realcoolguy> longkerdandy you'll need to specify a font in the options... I think the font package provides you some to choose from
<q_a_z_steve> console "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<q_a_z_steve> longkerdandy: can I suggest msstcorefonts ?
<JW> dooglus  Thank you.
<r3nd3r> q_a_z_steve, i dont have access to the internet
<realcoolguy> ah, yes, the better looking fonts :P... because Redmond looks better in arial or whatever their fonts are...
<dooglus> JW: I found it herE: http://joshua.raleigh.nc.us/docs/linux-2.4.10_html/338892.html
<dooglus> JW: I don't know if you've got one of those network cards, or if you're using it, but that's what's complaining, apparently.
<r3nd3r> q_a_z_steve, will it still work ?
<q_a_z_steve> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto and !easysource
<r3nd3r> q_a_z_steve, is build-essential on the 6.06 cd ?
<q_a_z_steve> I've not done that yet.
<jenda> how can I change the gnome menu title color (Black doesn't look too good on a transparent panel and the default wallpaper)
<r3nd3r> can i download build-essential from windows and install it manually in ubuntu ?
<pitti> r3nd3r: it should be on the CD
<pitti> r3nd3r: and sure, you can download .deb files and install them in nautilus (it will call gdebi)
<DragonRift> guess what
<bimberi_> the Desktop CD?
<DragonRift> my laptop had windows which said it had 128 mb ram
<DragonRift> installed ubuntu
<longkerdandy> realcoolguy, well, the error still popup, but I can see the movie with .sub files
<DragonRift> it says it has 512 mb ram
<DragonRift> stupid windows
<q_a_z_steve> Is there a master list of packages available on each CD/DVD ?
<longkerdandy> realcoolguy, but with .ssa files, I cannot
<pitti> q_a_z_steve: yes
<q_a_z_steve> DragonRift: did you share too much to the video?
<q_a_z_steve> pitti: where???
<WJames|lappy> i got a wireless card for my laptop,  but it cant figure how to configer it..
<bytewalker> OK peeps, apparently i have to disable the builtin (default) drivers for my wireless card (which werent working) so that ndiswrapper will work.. how do i do this??
<q_a_z_steve> !ndis
<ubotu> Documentation for wireless networking can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs
<pitti> q_a_z_steve: http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-alternate-i386.list and similar
<bytewalker> PS there is nothing about this in the wifidocs
<MyNameIsNotBob> q_a_z_steve, wireless configuration is harder in Dapper than breezy
<realcoolguy> longkerdandy you picked a font (and gave mplayer a path to it?) .. man it's been forever since I had to set that thing up... anyone remember how to get subs working perfectly on mplayer?
<q_a_z_steve> r3nd3r I can tell you that build-essential is on that list.
<q_a_z_steve> MyNameIsNotBob: oh suck, why!?
<WJames|lappy> erm..   can someone try to help me getting my wireless card working..and not link me to some page..   i dont know were to look
<longkerdandy> realcoolguy, yep from perfermance->font tab
<MyNameIsNotBob> q_a_z_steve, in breezy it was plug and play, it doesn't seem to connect to my network at all under dapper
<realcoolguy> WJames|lappy what wireless card are you using?
<q_a_z_steve> any errors?
<allnickstaken> is there a gui program to see cpu load?
<q_a_z_steve> !torsmo
<ubotu> I know nothing about torsmo
<q_a_z_steve> allnickstaken: torsmo
<WJames|lappy> realcoolguy,  its some zonet ...or something.   lspci says :  Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Liberta s]  802.11b/g Wireless
<allnickstaken> thanks
<realcoolguy> wJames|lappy so it's a builtin wireless adapter? (assuming it's not external)
<WJames|lappy> pcmcia
<realcoolguy> wait, can't you just read the model of it then?
<bytewalker> how can i tell which module a device (ie eth0) is trying to use?
* WJames|lappy takes it out
<WJames|lappy> hold on..let me turn the light son..
<WJames|lappy> zew1502
<realcoolguy> brand?
<WJames|lappy> Zonet
<realcoolguy> lol, what a funny name... sorry... ummm
<allnickstaken> i'm not finding torsmo in synaptic package manager
<q_a_z_steve> or for windows http://www.coolmon.org/
<q_a_z_steve> allnickstaken: I don't think it's debian, but it's available somewhere, hang on.
<WJames|lappy> yeh,  the store is not that far away,  and it was 30 dollers.   if it dont work..  i can just return it,  and get something thats dlink or linksys ..large brands
<jenda> How do you alter themes in Ubuntu? (need to change a few font colors)
<jmibanez> i seem to be having problems with NetworkManager and my wireless card-- on resume from hibernation, nm-applet no longer displays wifi networks (just the wired network)
<q_a_z_steve> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=108594
<allnickstaken> thanks
<jmibanez> any clue how to fix this?
<comcaholic> hi all...
<gdb> jenda: System -> Preferences -> Themes
<jmibanez> or at least what the relevant bug report is?
<jenda> gdb: nope...
<gdb> jenda: If that's what you're looking for, anyway.
<realcoolguy> wow there's like nothing on the internet WJames|lappy with anyone specifically discussing that card and linux...
<q_a_z_steve> how do I make a standard /quit message?
<q_a_z_steve> or maybe a random one?
<WJames|lappy> q_a_z_steve,  xchat?
<q_a_z_steve> chatzilla
<bjron> anyone here know if I can change the behavior of nautilus so that middle click = double click
<WJames|lappy> ah firefox,   um..   somewere in the options
<bjron> or rather, so I can middle click once on  folder and open it (while right click still selects)
<q_a_z_steve> about::config ? there's not much in chatzilla
<jenda> gdb: but thanks..
<WJames|lappy> q_a_z_steve,  go to tools>exteaions>chatzilla>options??
<WJames|lappy> realcoolguy,  soo..   is there any wireless tools i could try?
<allnickstaken> so uhh, how do you end task a program when it hangs on you in gnome/linux, whatever ;P
<q_a_z_steve> same thing as the chatzilla menu up top here...
<kbrosnan> q_a_z_steve, if you dont find anything irc://irc.mozilla.org/chatzilla - though it may be quite in there right now
<realcoolguy> WJames|lappy you could try ndiswrapper (which is a big pain but might work) assuming you can get the windows driver file...
<jmi[mon] > anyone?
<WJames|lappy> hmm
<Gibs0n31> whats the command to run a shell script?
<Gibs0n31> sh *file* ?
<oni-dracula> yes, Gibs0n31
<realcoolguy> hey WJame|lappy the card you have uses the Atheros chipset
<timboteam> Is there still no one here that knows how to configure wireless on ubuntu?
<Gibs0n31> well i have a shell script that all it does is move to a my music folder but it doesnt run
<Gibs0n31> do i have to s\
<Tonren> timboteam, look up ndiswrapper on the wiki
<Tonren> Gibs0n31: What error does it give you?
<mngrif> ubuntu's wiki is downright amazing
<realcoolguy> WJames|lappy - to get your card working get the "madwifi" drivers installed http://sourceforge.net/projects/madwifi/
<Gibs0n31> none
<Gibs0n31> it just doesnt change to the directory
<Tonren> Gibs0n31: Have you done chmod u+x myscript.sh?
<Gibs0n31> the script is only cd /home/music/
<mngrif> how's this for weird, i went from gentoo to ubuntu
<Gibs0n31> yes
<runes> a little humour for unbuntu people LAMP (linux apache Mysql PHP) windows counterpart=  WIMP (windows Internet Information Services PHP)
<Hekta> haha
<WJames|lappy> ok, i will try that ,
<realcoolguy> mngrif i don't blame you... waiting for things to emerge... I don't know.... it's a little like rebuilding your toilet every time you want to use it... just annoying waste of time
<Tonren> Gibs0n31: weird... I get the same behavior on my box
<runes> at 1500 dollars YOU too can have the latest WIMP server
<Panzerboy_> morning
<runes> at 0$ and with great support you have LAMP
<Gibs0n31> just  a second ago it gave me no such file or directory
<Gibs0n31> the only thin gin the file is "cd  /home/gibson/music"
<Tonren> Gibs0n31: Scripts execute as child processes; so they don't run as "you"
<mngrif> realcoolguy,  no, i run old hardware, so i appreciate the ability to fine tune the compiler options (I riced like whoa with gentoo), but more than anything, i just don't want to have to spend a signifigant portion of my time adminstering my computer. i want to be able to hash a command in and have whatever it is that needs to be done, *done*. no messing with nonexistent .desktop's or anything like that. i want X to work out of the box on my video card.... th
<WJames|lappy> hah mngrif  i came from gentoo too..
<Gibs0n31> do i need to save it to a specific folder?
<kevinz> hello, about building kernel. The wiki says i will see "debian/config/i386/" for some config files, but i didn't with the linux-source package. what can i do
<Tonren> Gibs0n31: The problem is that the script is changing dirs for ITSELF, but not you.  it runs as a different user
<gdb> mngrif: You mean you want to use a computer for what it's intended for, not just for the sake of using a computer. ;)
<mngrif> gdb,  well said.
<Gibs0n31> how do i get it to run for me?
<mejobloggs> can someone suggest a good partition setup for installing ubuntu ?
<realcoolguy> gdb be nice... he'll probably reflexively be typing emerge instead of apt-get for the next few weeks... there should be some kind of rehab program for gentoo users
<mngrif> I've been using Linux(BSD?) for over 10 years now, I'm well aware of how to administer a box... I just want to be able to *use* the thing!
<mejobloggs> My auto partition thing seems to just hang, so i will have to try manually
<Tonren> mejobloggs, I have 512MB swap, and then 2GB for / and a separate 10GB for /home
<gdb> mejobloggs: / and swap :)  Depends, really, on what you're looking to do with the machine.
<gdb> realcoolguy: hehe
<mngrif> realcoolguy,  I came to gentoo from debian, ubuntu is just a rebadged debian with higher standards.
<Tonren> Gibs0n31: Good question.  Google may be your best friend, because I don't know offhand.
<Libra102> hello..
<charle97> hi
<dooglus> Gibs0n31: you're better off adding a line to your ~/.bashrc saying:  alias music='cd ~/Documents/Music'     or similar
<Tonren> Gibs0n31: You can try sourcing it instead of executing it.
<burntsigil> God, I feel like a moron.
<mngrif> my home network currently consists of ubuntu, gentoo, and FBSD.. it's not that big of a deal to hash in apt-get instead of pkg_add or emerge. infact, my gentoo box doesn't get stuff added to it all that often
<Hekta> Hey Libra
<ttongfly_>      nice to meet you
<hangfire> hello Libra102, I see your in C# also
<Tonren> Gibs0n31: dooglus had a good idea just then.
<gdb> Slackware from '94 to '96, Red Hat from '96 to '97, NetBSD from '97 to '99, Red Hat and Fedora until a couple of weeks ago, and now Ubuntu.
<burntsigil> I've been sitting in here for several days thinking nobody was saying anything.  Turns out somehow Xchat cleared out it's settings for the "channel message" text event
<mngrif> gdb,  RHL was the stuff back in '96 :)
<Libra102> oh.. hangfire hello.. :-)
<hangfire> hey Libra
<Gibs0n31> alright thanks dooglus an Tonren
<Hekta> burntsigil,  lol :)
<jenda> Where can I find the color codes used in .xml configuration files? (gnome theme - eg. #ffffff is black)
<gdb> mngrif: I went to NetBSD for no reason other than the crappy transition from libc to glibc that *every* Linux distribution had to go through.  But I ended up coming back. :)
<Tonren> jenda: You mean, you want to know what those #xxxxxx numbers translate to as colors?
<realcoolguy> mngrif well just a little symlinking ... so when you do type  emerge it'll just switch it to apt-get... I wonder if you could fool a gentoo user into thinking he's using gentoo...
<burntsigil> The only things that would show up was when someone said something that included my nick.
<jenda> Tonren: actually, I'm just looking for what white is.
<mngrif> jenda,  google "color map" or "color picker", kde has one under the graphics menu. also the GIMP has it builtin, just doubleclick the fore/background color in the toolbox
<Tonren> jenda: White should be #FFFFFF.
<dooglus> jenda: http://www.w3schools.com/html/html_colors.asp
<jenda> Thanks.
<mngrif> realcoolguy,  emerge -va app-p2p/rtorrent != apt-get install rtorrent
<charle97> #000000 is black
<dooglus> jenda: except if #ffffff is black, I'm wrong...
<jenda> Just found out I still didn't find the right config file anyway...
<gdb> jenda: Each pair of letters is a hex represenation of 0-255, and the pairs are Red, Blue, and Green from left to right.
<mngrif> #FFFFFF = black
<gdb> #ffffff is white, yes
<Tonren> jenda: They're hexedecimal colors.  This is probably more info than you're interested in, but: It goes #RRGGBB.  RR is red, GG is green and BB is blue.  All 0's is black, all F's is white.  Hexedecimal goes from 0 to F, 0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, A, B, C, D, E, F.
<gdb> #ff0000 is pure red, etc
* mngrif goes cross-eyed
<jenda> erh, I was prolly wrong - it doesn't have to be black :)
<[hawk] > Hello, I did a stupid thing so I'll ask a stupid question: how do I find files that are not installed by any package? How do I know what packages create the skeleton directories in /usr/local?
<mngrif> Tonren,  is that on a script/alias? :)
<jenda> Tonren: thanks :) that explains it all 
<Tonren> mngrif: haha, no, but carpal tunnel hasn't set in yet so I can still type pretty quick.
<gdb> [hawk] : That's a very good question and I'm not sure there's a very good answer without digging through the postinst scripts of packages that may be associated with that.
<hangfire> hawk, by files, you mean programs?
<mngrif> [hawk] ,  probably some 'base' package owns the /usr/local/* tree
<Tonren> jenda: WHOA!  was that a.. a japanese 'TSU' symbol?
<mngrif> Tonren,  lucky you
<Hekta> Hey Tonren that's good info
<Tonren> mngrif: Hekta: I'll have to turn it into a little alias/script.  XD
<jenda> Now, point two... any idea where the config file that sets the gnome panel fonts could be?
<gdb> [hawk] : But you're likely to get some information with dpkg -S /usr/local
<Hekta> I never new the colours went that way, I just new what Black & white were :)
<jenda> Tonren: yuppers 
<mejobloggs> If im going to install windows and linux, what things will happen if I install windows after I install linux?
<Tonren> jenda: You can just right click on a panel to changes its colors.
<mngrif> jenda,  i like that, does it have any meaning?
<jenda> Tonren: font colors...
<[hawk] > gdb: dpkg -S /usr/local returns blank!
<Tonren> jenda: Haha, awesome.  I don't think I have japanese language input enabled
<gdb> mejobloggs: Nothing will happen other than GRUB will be removed and replaced with the Windows boot loader.  You can repair it using the Live CD.
<Tonren> jenda: Ooooh, sorry.
<jenda> mngrif: it prolly does, but for me, it's a smiley 
<mejobloggs> gdb, ah, just what i want to hear, thanks!
<mngrif> jenda,  ur s0 l33t :P
<jenda> Tonren: it's unicode. multibit incoding rulez ;)
<mngrif> Tonren,  does that have any meaning?
<mngrif> aside from being an utterance?
<Tonren> mngrif: Wait, does what have any meaning other than utterance?  'TSU'?
<Tonren> jenda: How do you input unicode into IRC?
<mngrif> Tonren,  yes, 'TSU'.
* jenda didn't know lilo hangs out here... he must be everywhere :)
<gdb> [hawk] : Well, base-files creates /var/local but I'm not sure if it creates /usr/local as well.
* mngrif is always on the lookout for tattoo ideas
<Tonren> mngrif: It tends to be used in combination with other characters, to change their pronunciation.
<mngrif> Tonren,  so it's just an utterance
<jenda> Tonren: in Gaim, I'm not sure.. .but /charset UTF-8 is worth a try.
<gdb> mejobloggs: Yes, just be sure that you leave your Linux partition alone in the Windows installer.
<Tonren> mngrif: Yeah.  I wasn't sure what you meant by utterance.
<Tonren> jenda: No such command, unfortunately.
<gdb> mejobloggs: There's no real detriment to installing Windows last other than inconvenience.
<Chousuke>  alone wouldn
<Chousuke> wouldn't make a very good tattoo :p
<[rick] > ?
<mngrif> Tonren,  utterance in the vocabular sense... nothing more than a sound you make, like the letter "c" and it's associated symbol means nothing more than the sound it makes
<mejobloggs> gdb, i dont understand what you said about leaving the linux part alone
<[hawk] > gdb, mngrif: The most importan part of my question was: how do I know which files  (e.g. under /usr/ ) are owned by any package?
<Tonren> mngrif: Ahh.  Good to know
<Tonren> jenda: What client do you use?
<jenda> Tonren: then use xchat :) But looking in the account settings is worth a try. If you have ICQ in gaim, I know you can change the incoding.
<jenda> Tonren: you can do /ctcp <nick> version to find out.
<gdb> mejobloggs: The very first part of the Windows installer is a text mode partitioner.  There will be allocated space displayed.  Do not delete that allocated space and give it to Windows.  That's your Linux partition(s).
<[hawk] > dpkg -S /usr/local
<[hawk] > eclipse-platform: /usr/local
<mngrif> [hawk] ,  if it was gentoo, i'd be all over that question. since this is debain-enough, try messing around with dpkg. debian has a great dpkg primer that you should google for
<realcoolguy> This is kinda a random general question, but if I had to do an 'interview' involving Linux, would anyone (not anytime soon) be willing to volunteer?  (just seeing if people are willing)
<iiiears> mejobloggs: Heck, Grab KQEMU or VMWare and run windows in a virtual machine. - if it picks up an internet virus delete the disk image and mount another one. -lol
<mejobloggs> gdb, ah, right, thanks
<Chousuke> I hate the windows installer.
<jenda> so... no idea where the panel fonts are hidden?
<mngrif> realcoolguy,  define "interview"
<mejobloggs> how big for the swap partition?
<Chousuke> if you make changes to the partition scheme, the changes apply immediately
<Tonren> jenda: Tricky.  I tried looking at your info but it didn't say anything.
<gdb> [hawk] : Yes, that doesn't return anything for me, either.  I suspect the tree is created in a psotinst script for some package (like, say, base-files) but I don't know how to go about finding which other than downloading packages one by one and examining that script in each one.
<realcoolguy> mngrif just a short Q+A session.. 5 minutes tops
<iiiears> Ubuntu is great. :)
<jenda> Tonren: it didn't? I use xchat
<mngrif> realcoolguy,  phone or internet?
<[rick] > chat or irssi
<realcoolguy> mngrif doesn't matter
<gdb> mngrif: I'd have to agree. :)
<[rick] > xchat
<Chousuke> I lost some data because of that behaviour once :(
<mejobloggs> 1gb swap partition fine?
<[rick] > yes
<mngrif> realcoolguy,  and lastly, for what company or is this for a personal/academic research project?
<[hawk] > mngrif: :-( I already read. I was hoping in some super smart undocumented way of doing this.
<realcoolguy> academic research
<iiiears> Chousuke: Dapper's install is much better than it was.
<Chousuke> I was re-installing windows, and after I had done the partition changes and was about to proceed installing, I was told that there are some files I should save.
<[hawk] > I'll ask on #ubuntu-devel
<Chousuke> well, too late :P
<mngrif> [hawk] ,  you should be able to query dpkg or the like as to who owns a file. a directory shouldn't be treated specialy by the utility that you use, regardless of what it is
<Chousuke> at least Dapper's has an "are you really sure about these changes?" confirmation dialog :p
<tono> slovensko
<burntsigil> Lately I was trying to back up one of my DVDs with k9copy.  About 75% through, it stops, giving me some dvdauthor error.  Something like "Error reading from pipe.  File not found."  Anyone know what that might be?
<mngrif> realcoolguy,  sure, add me to your /notify and /query anytime i'm on
<tono> cawte
<Tonren> jenda: How does xchat compare to konversation?
<tin_nqn> people, I need run mplayer and I get and error: Player interrupted by signal 11 in module: decode_audio
<Chousuke> tono: English only
<gdb> mngrif: Right, [hawk]  is saying that dpkg has no record of what created /usr/local
<Chousuke> hmm
<Chousuke> !sk
<ubotu> I know nothing about sk
<tono> sk
<realcoolguy> mngrif thanks-
<Chousuke> :/
<mngrif> realcoolguy,  aint no thang
<mejobloggs> what is this 'primary partition' business? I want 3 paritions. 1) win  2)swap  3) linux.  Do i just put them all as primary?
<mngrif> gdb,  must've missed that
<Kaja> mejobloggs, yes =p
<mngrif> mejobloggs,  yeah, you're fine doing that
<Tonren> hey, has anyone had any trouble running 32bit on a 64bit arch machine?
<jenda> Tonren: no idea, but xchat is VERY good. IRC only.
<[hawk] > mngrif: asking for every file under / will take ages... and it will not tell me if the file is modified or not!
<jenda> Tonren: or, if you're l33t, try irssi ;)
<mngrif> mejobloggs,  there's an excellent partitioning HOWTO at tldp.org, if you'd like more information
<mejobloggs> thanks
<Tonren> jenda: That's the command line one, right?  I haven't been brave enough to try it
<burntsigil> irssi isn't that hard to use.
<kevinz> hi there. The wiki for building kernel really doesn't work for me https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild , where is linux-source-2.6.17? i just want to buiuld a 2.6.15, and how about config files? 2.6.15 package does not have those config files
<mngrif> [hawk] ,  background and renice the process? let it go all night if that's what it takes. *shrug* just pipe it through grep and you'll have your answer shortly
<tono> exit slovakia hh cafa
<mngrif> burntsigil,  irssi is very easy to use, i'm using it now
<burntsigil> so nobody has ever had that problem out of k9copy?
<mngrif> although xchat is my IRC program of choice, hands down
<[hawk] > mngrif: that is my last resort! tnx
<iiiears> mngrif - a lot of great scripts too.
<burntsigil> mngrif, Yeah.  I'm using xchat too.
<Chousuke> I don't like X-chat :p
<iiiears> xchat is easier.
<mngrif> i do my own scripting in xchat, right now i'm in the middle of porting my xmms control script to function with amarok
<burntsigil> When I ran IRC on my windows box, I used the win32 port of Xchat over mIRC.
<mngrif> after that i'll release the script to the 'net
<Tonren> Wow, seems like xchat takes the cake
<mngrif> burntsigil,  well, mirc isn't open source
<Tonren> Ugh... I can't believe I have to reinstall Ubuntu
<burntsigil> Xchat uses tcl doesn't it?
<iiiears> Windows and IRC? :X
<mngrif> burntsigil,  it can
<mrconstruction> how can i make printed fonts appear smaller?  they are way too big
<mngrif> burntsigil,  there's also ruby bindings, which sounds great to me. right now my script is in perl
<mngrif> burntsigil,  although i'd kill for php, since it's what i'm in the middle of learning now
<mrconstruction> when i print out an email in evolution, the font is huge and i cant change it
<burntsigil> I used to write scripts for mirc back in the day.  Though that doesn't count since mirc didn't use a real scripting language.
<mngrif> mrconstruction,  apt-get install x11-gs-fonts
<mngrif> mrconstruction,  might be called gs-fonts, i'm not sure to be honest
<mrconstruction> that will fix it though?
<mngrif> mrconstruction,  worth a shot
<mngrif> mrconstruction,  all kinds of thigns need gs-fonts anyway
<mrconstruction> good thanks
<mngrif> at the least you can use them to theme with
<burntsigil> It's baffling me that after scouring the net for days, I haven't found anyone else who's had this same problem with k9copy.
<WJames|lappy> erm..
<WJames|lappy> how do you copy files in the termal?
<mngrif> burntsigil,  never heard of k9copy anyway
<mngrif> WJames|lappy,  ... cp, perhaps?
<WJames|lappy> hmm
<WJames|lappy> cp i thought
<WJames|lappy> will have to run a -h
<burntsigil> mngrif, it's DVD backup software, kinda like DVD Shrink.
<mngrif> WJames|lappy,  might i suggest googling for "linux introduction"? :)
<WJames|lappy> i used to use linux
<WJames|lappy> but after a year, i foret a bit
<mngrif> burntsigil,  i don't mess with ripping dvd's, i draw the line at my audio collection
<Hit3k> When I start the XGL session I get "Fatal Server Error: Could not create server lock file: /tmp/.X1-lock
<mngrif> WJames|lappy,  never hurts to re-read some of that newbie stuffs, you might learn something new. god knows i still do after all these years
<mngrif> Hit3k,  XGL isn't stable.
<WJames|lappy> i know,
<WJames|lappy> i will read the --help of cp
<WJames|lappy> if that wont work
<mngrif> Hit3k,  try rm /tmp/.X11-lock*
<WJames|lappy> i will read
<realcoolguy> burntsigil i found this really nice script (it's on my desktop) I don't remember what it's called, but it gave a really really easy way to convert videos (to whatever format you were interested in) dvd svcd vcd etc
<mngrif> WJames|lappy,  man cp will do you good. man command, to find it's manual. man = your best friend :)
<kazil> cwillu my friend i was lookin` for u :)
<WJames|lappy> lol
<Chousuke> I'm constantly tempted to try this open WLAN that reaches my room from somewhere.
<iiiears> realcoolguy: Willing to pastebin it?
<mngrif> realcoolguy,  lemme know when you find it out, i need a good DivX > VCD converter
<realcoolguy> grrr *goes to desktop land*
<iiiears> Uhoh. - lol
<mngrif> Chousuke,  someone just got arrested for using someone else's open WLAN where I live, be careful!
<Chousuke> It's wep protected though ;P
<mngrif> realcoolguy,  ls ~/Desktop ?
<Chousuke> mngrif: I wonder how they could find out who I am :D
<Hit3k> mngrif now i get _XSERVTransSocketUNIXCreateListener: .....SocketCreateListener() failed it says its already running
<realcoolguy> too big of a PITA to get that thing started... mngrif if I interview you i'll be sure to give you that script
<mngrif> Chousuke,  in this case it was obvious, they were a registered sex offender so they knocked at his door first. got lucky. he wasn't doing anything illegal over the network though, the owner of the WLAN called it in to the police instead of bothering to block the MAC
<runes> Tonren yes I had problems with 64 bit running 32 bit apps
<burntsigil> realcoolguy, what is it?
<Hekta> mngrif, where do you live ?
<mngrif> Hekta,  Kentucky, woohoo.
<Hekta> phew, not near me :)
<Hekta> I mean that in the nicest way, don't wanna get arrested for wardriving hehehe
<mngrif> Hekta,  not close to anyone, so it seems. it's RARE i meet a fellow kentuckian online
<realcoolguy> ok i lied mngrif burntsigil i think this is the thread i found it on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=193754
<mngrif> i'm in a technological black hole :\
<mngrif> realcoolguy,  yarr.
<iiiears> Nice script. - Thank You for the link.
<fluxinator> just updated my bios and my screen resolution is trash 1024*768. I have the intel i915 card. could someone tell me how to repair this
<kevinz> hello. are there any people who build kernel in ubuntu? do you see debian/config/i386/ directory in kernel source?
<coopster> hrmm, anyone know if there's a way to get the livecd to use the video out on a 5200 nvidia?  I can't get support for the nvidia driver to work
<e>  :(
<iiiears> coopster - hm - maybe something on the mythtv site???
<realcoolguy> coopster I remember seeing support for video out on a live cd ... knoppix maybe...
<fluxinator> any help would be really appreciated
<Lion> fe
<Lion> sef
<coopster> iiiears: well, I may have to hook a monitor up, i'm sure once i actually get it installed I can compile it in, but it wont work off the livecd
<realcoolguy> coopster - it was for nvidia out... so it was exactly what you were looking for (i can't remember the distro, but i'm assuming knoppix)
<coopster> realcoolguy: well, i dont really want to use knoppix, i just only have a tv hooked up to a computer and wanted to install on it
<Ademan> is gnome-commander any better than nautilus?
<Ademan> any reason to even try it out? is it just preference? or is one clearly better?
<coopster> it works up until X starts, the video out is fine for console but just a black sreen with X
<radone> is it possible (easily) in ubuntu/dapper to configure hibernate/suspend support?
<coopster> Ademan: can only really tell by trying, i'm sure
<chavo> Ademan, it's a two panel file manager
<realcoolguy> coopster I had a painful experience with that once... used a tv converter box to change the vga to tv out..
<iiiears> Would Xinerama do it??
<chavo> if you like that style it's good
<fluxinator> fuc***g fantastic
<Tonren> runes: You have 32 bit Ubuntu installed on a 64 bit machine?  it hasn't been working right..?
<coopster> iiiears: dunno, havent tried that route
<iiiears> Everything is going to be huge and out of scale at TV resolutions.
<fluxinator> how do I reconfigure x?
<iiiears> at least initially.
<coopster> iiiears: yeah, i have gentoo running on it now, wanted to switch to ubuntu on it.
<coopster> suppose i'll just drag a monitor over and do it
<runes> tonren no I had 64 bit on 64 bit 32 bit apps weren't working right
<Ademan> whats D-Bus ?
<Tonren> runes: oh.. i'm gonna do 32 on a 64
<runes> tonren so after many a tweak I stil couldn't get plugins for firefox to work properly soudn was off etc
<Tonren> same here
<Tonren> it's not worth whatever advantages 64bit has right now
<Tonren> nothing is supported in it
<coopster> runes, tonren: fwiw, i use the 32 bit distro on my 64 bit chip, it was just more trouble than help
<runes> tonren then I went to 32 bit os on 64 bit amd all working fine!
<Tonren> coopster: That's what I"m doing
<jenda> strange.. xchat just disappeared...
<jenda> But I managed to change the font color :)
<runes> coopster, and Tonren I prefer to wait until the developpers release the 64 bit plugins for the apps prior to install
<Subvertir> How can I make startx work?
<Subvertir> is X just not suid root?
<Tonren> coopster: runes: I'm the exact same way.  I'm about to install 32bit and remove my 64bit.. it's not worth it
<runes> Tonren, same experience here
<WJames|lappy> how do you get out of man pages...
<Tonren> WJames|lappy: q
<WJames|lappy> thanks
<coopster> runes: Tonren, I'm going to install a full 32bit chroot "one day some time in the future," that should be the best of both worlds
<runes> Tonren, if it was a console server I'd say stick with 64 bit however if it's for gui (gnome and or KDE) then 32 bit
<radone> please has anyone some experiences with hibernate/suspend in ubuntu?
<coopster> radone: google had this - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75443.html
<PapaPitufo> is there a quick way to find all files created in the last 2 weeks that are larger than 10MB? from the console?
<babo> Guys, has anyone got skype to work on their desktop ?
<runes> babo yes
<PapaPitufo> hallo. is there a quick way to find all files created in the last 2 weeks that are larger than 10MB? from the console?
<runes> babo on 32 bit --I managed on 64 bit but it was a major workaroud
<Ademan> anyone here running a vsftpd server?
<babo> runes: what did you have to do exactly ? ... yes, I had 64 bit and got rid of it. I'm on 32 bit now.
<fluxinator> this is ridiculous...
<mattyv> want to ditch (hand off to windows user in family) my bcm4306 wireless before i go to dapper for something better supported, anybody have ideas on ralink rt2500 vs atheros, which should i get
<Tonren> hey guys, how do you leave someone a memo on this server?
<runes> babo I installed the debian option
<Tonren> radone: I have many experiences with hibernate in Ubuntu.  none of them pleasant
<runes> http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/
<runes> open with the gdebi package installer (shoudl be the default in firefox)
<AlienX> runes, there is even a debian source to put in your sources.list :)
<babo> runes: my 64bit system wouldn't compile the skype hijacker, and didn't seem to want to run it in chroot ... X wouldn't connect ...
<runes> AlienX nice!
<durt> hello everybody. I just restarted my comp, and when i get into gdm (or kdm or xdm) and I enter my user name and pass and hit enter, X restarts. I don't know whats the matter...
<png> Tonren,  /memoserv send nick msg
<AlienX> runes, deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<runes> babo I had to install the 32 bit filesystem on 64 bit to get it to work there's a slew of workarounds in the forums for 64 bit
<babo> Anyway, I'm wondering what I have to do to get the 32bit to work. I had it working a couple of months back on a different system. There seems to be conflicting advice on the net ...
<Tonren> thanks, png
<babo> runes: now it's running the first time in, but won't reopen. I guess skype isn't closing the OSS connection or something like that ...
<runes> AlienX, nice I'l add it to my install sheet
<Libra102> ssh -L 3306:localhost:3306 -R 3306:localhost:3306 myserver
<runes> babo I had the same problem had to fully close it then reopen
<Libra102> I have one message "Warning: remote port forwarding failed for listen port 3306"
<babo> should I try to switch daemon to ESD, or try to try the hijacker ? I need to talk to someone who has got it working ... to show me the quickest way from A -> B
<kazil> what are the .deb files?
<ompaul> durt, < ctrl alt f1 > will put you at a terminal, then log in, then check for a file called > .ICEauthority < (>>ls -a .I*<<is the command) if it is there remove it with >>sudo rm .ICEauthority<<
<ompaul> durt, < ctrl alt f7 >will bring you back to the GDM login
<Libra102> babo, form korea?
<runes> ok night everyone
<ompaul> kazil, complete packages, they can be source, documents, or programs
<babo> I do have a question though, will a windows virtual machine run it properly ? ... how does a virtual machine work exactly ? ... will it use linux's sound daemon or is it it's 'own' OS ?
<babo> I want to install qemu
<durt> ok thanks ompaul. what does .ICEauthority do?
<sn00p> How do I install flash for dapper drake?
<kazil> yesterday, here some1 told me to get the deb file for gstreamer (so i can playback the mp3s) and it`s like 140Kb big
<kazil> OK, fast to dl, but now i don`t know what to do with it :/
<Za1> Hi, Can someone please help me?  - I have a projector which plug into my laptop Ubuntu (Dell INSPIRION 5100).  Anyone know how to send signal to the projector?
<ompaul> durt, its job I can't remember but it is a file that is generated on each login, in some cases it does not get removed if you reboot the box mid  X session
<scheuri> hi all
<babo> Libra102, Korea ... yes ...
<sn00p> !ubuntu flash
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubuntu flash
<sn00p> !info flash
<ubotu> Package flash does not exist in dapper
<durt> thanks ompaul, ill try that now
<Za1> I am using Hoary
<sn00p> !info mozilla-flashplugin
<ubotu> Package mozilla-flashplugin does not exist in dapper
<babo> I can play music on my desktop but system->sound doesn't give me any sound at all ... ?
<babo> help
<scheuri> ubotu: tell sn00p about flash
<sn00p> iis there a mozilla flashplugin for dpaper drake?
<sn00p> oh ok
<scheuri> hmmm
<babo> can anyone help me troubleshoot some sound issues ?
<scheuri> !flash
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<babo> for dapper ...
<Za1> has anyone able to use project with connecting Ubuntu?
<Za1> projector
<iiiears> sn00p: sn00pThere are a couple of choices for Flash the open source and the proprietory non-free version. both work pretty well though you are likely to also want mozcontrol too.
<babo> Anyone ... pls ?
<ompaul> Za1, I would strongly suggest you get dapper, in a couple of months it will not be supported, the connection to the projector is to use the "screen output" on the laptop, you then use something like Function Key+F5 or 8 or 12 depending on model it has nothing to do with the operating system
<babo> This has been going on for WAY too long ...
<nentis> anyone know how to remove the password from the gnome keyring?
<Ademan> anyone know of any good project management software for linux?
<nentis> Ademan, not perfect, but we use dotproject
<scheuri> Ademan: planner
<PapaPitufo> planner
<InnerFIRE> im trying to watch a dvd but its all scratchy looking.. any other plugins i need?
<Ademan> i have no reason not to check both out, thanks
<scheuri> tell ademan about planner
<scheuri> !tell ademan about planner
<ubotu> I know nothing about planner
<Ademan> !tell ademan about planner
<ubotu> I know nothing about planner
<scheuri> uh?
<sn00p> iiiear how do I add non-free to sources.list?
<polpak> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto and !easysource
<ompaul> babo, the guy who builds the sound device is usually here in the about 12 hours, and can you define problem with sound - it is a bit hard to even know if I or anyone else knows anything about the issue given that we don't know your sound card, or what application(s) your having issues with
<Za1> ompaul: I've used the Fn+F1..F10.  doesn't work.
<ompaul> babo, Ask The Channel :-) my knowledge is rather limited on this subject
<Ademan> anyone know anything about dcl? (apparently its "GNU Enterprise - Double Choco Latte) i just ran accross it scrambling through the repositories
<iiiears> InnerFIRE: VLC Videolan is darn nice. - Totem just doesn't seem to install and configure easily.
<InnerFIRE> i have vlc
<InnerFIRE> videolan?
<ompaul> Za1, that can be an issue with the projector, I have a laptop that talks to many different projectors but won't talk to the one in the place I use most often I have to get contingency laptops for that place ;-)
<agabus> in evolution i want to configure an smtp server to use port 587, can i do that?
<Za1> ompaul: thanks for the feedback.
<babo> ompaul: ok thanks ...
<ompaul> Ademan, looks like you are an explorer ;-) http://dcl.sourceforge.net/ might help for an overview
<InnerFIRE> this is the only cd i have a problem with
<scheuri> InnerFIRE: is the CD protected?
<InnerFIRE> it could be not sure
<InnerFIRE> but most dvd movies are protected
<InnerFIRE> i still watch them
<Gibson3> whats a good torrent program?
<InnerFIRE> bittornado
<scheuri> InnerFIRE: well, for those there exists a "library we dare not to speak about in IRC"
<Gibson3> it runs on ubuntu?
<ompaul> Gibson3, I use bittornado to dispense more ubuntu to people :-)
<Gibson3> have a link?
<WJames|lappy> can someone help me?  trying to get my wireless network card to work..  its a zonet,  zew1502 pcmcia
<scheuri> Gibson3: installing is easy...either use synaptic or adept or command line
<ompaul> Gibson3, packages.ubuntu.com - just install it from synaptic
<ompaul> !info bittornado
<ubotu> bittornado: bittorrent client with enhanced curses interface. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.3.13-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 151 kB, installed size 848 kB
<Ademan> haha thanks ompaul
<Gibson3> whats it under?
<jenda> Is there anything wrong with running "sudo nautilus" as opposed to "gksudo nautilus"?
<InnerFIRE> i would doubt that this dvd is in any library..
<InnerFIRE> its not really a movie..
<InnerFIRE> its more like a training video
<InnerFIRE> on dvd
<iiiears> Linux is tough. - lol - you don't even need to visit the authors website. :/
<InnerFIRE> im going to try it in windows
<ompaul> Gibson3, just explore dapper, howver if you just launch System Administration Synaptic you can install it from there
<InnerFIRE> and see what happns
<scheuri> InnerFIRE: I was referring to a library that breaks the encryption of DVDs and let us watchting them...that library
<Gibson3> im in breezy
<Gibson3> whats in under?
<iiiears> dvdcss2?
<Gibson3> networking?
<thewh00> how can i add a program to the uduntu repository???
<scheuri> iiiears: aye...;)
<ompaul> Gibson3, just use "search"
<kazil> ok... i`ve solved my problems related to music. but what about them videos? is there a video format that is fully supported like ogg for music?
<Gibson3> i did
<Gibson3> it didnt show anything
<CokeNCode> how do you 'run as a different user' in ubuntu 6.06 ... it was in 5.10 ... but i ca'nt find it since i upgraded
<scheuri> Gibson3: its under "system"
<InnerFIRE> you would have to send me a msg or a link of such library, im kinda new to linux
<mattyv> jenda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ompaul> Gibson3, search for torrent and you will find it
<ompaul> !info bittornado breezy
<ubotu> bittornado: bittorrent client with enhanced curses interface. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.3.11-4ubuntu4 (breezy), package size 148 kB, installed size 840 kB
<WJames|lappy> can someone help me?  trying to get my wireless network card to work..  its a zonet,  zew1502 pcmcia  is there something i need to install to get it work?
<scheuri> Gibson3: ah sorry...you mean the bittorrent-client...my bad
<ompaul> Gibson3, it is in main so it is on the CD
<kazil> !restricted
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<jenda> mattyv: right. didn't know that page also had this :)
<Gibson3> i found it
<jenda> thx
<ompaul> kazil, ogg-theora
<thewh00> 0.70.149.23
<pppoe_dude> which package provides qt libraries?
<thewh00> how can i request a package
<InnerFIRE> would i find it in synatpic scheuri?
<ompaul> thewh00, what package are you wanting to request?
<thewh00> Opera
<polpak> !opera
<ubotu> An advanced and free (only as in price) Web browser. Howto at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser Latest Ubuntu packages always at: http://opera.com/download
<kazil> ompaul: for video?
<Gibson3> thanks ompaul
<thewh00> i do not see it in the repository
<polpak> thewh00: that's because ubuntu can't redistribute it
<ompaul> kazil, yes
<scheuri> InnerFIRE: can't say, sorry...I downloaded it from somewhere...
<polpak> thewh00: follow the howto at the wiki ubotu said
<thewh00> ok thank you
<InnerFIRE> email me a link?
<Gibson3> how do i turn of the ls --color default?
<thewh00> naw i already have it installed i just wanted to see if i could add it to repositroy
<scheuri> InnerFIRE: ah wait...its a package...
<kazil> ompaul: is there any way to convert for example avi to ogg-theora? a prog?
<thewh00> thanks for help
<Gibson3> or change the color of files and directories?
<scheuri> InnerFIRE: it is in synaptic..it is called libdvdcss2
<InnerFIRE> k
<scheuri> InnerFIRE: try to find that...
<thewh00> wait onemore question!
<InnerFIRE> thought i installed that a long time ago though
<InnerFIRE> ill try.. thanks
<bytewalker> !wifi
<ubotu> Documentation for wireless networking can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs
<thewh00> i need a file encryption program like pgp
<scheuri> thewh00: have you tried gnupg or gpg
<thewh00> i tried gnupg but the package will not install on 6.06
<WJames|lappy> can someone help me?  trying to get my wireless network card to work..  its a zonet,  zew1502 pcmcia  is there something i need to install to get it work?   i loooked at the wifi docs
<mattyv> looks like your card is most likely ralink - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT2500
<scheuri> thewh00: any error message?
<thewh00> yes
<ompaul> kazil, I presume so, I have not looked into it at that level, I don't have any such materials myself
<thewh00> i might not have the right install package
<nentis> upgrading to kernel 2.6.15-25-686 on dapper, I'm getting weird cpu spike issues.
<scheuri> thewh00: do you mind sharing with us? maybe someone may help...:)
<nentis> looks like xorg
<kazil> ompaul: than i must google. thx for help :)
<ompaul> kazil, I would check wiki.ubuntu.com first
<thewh00> well yes i would but let me go download it real quick and type error message
<kazil> okey
<polpak> thewh00: it's in the repositories
<scheuri> thewh00: sure enough
<alex___> Does anyone know why compiz/xgl wouldn't work when running as a non-root user?
<polpak> !info gnupg
<ubotu> gnupg: GNU privacy guard - a free PGP replacement. In repository main, is important. Version 1.4.2.2-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 957 kB, installed size 4652 kB
<iiiears> WJames|lappy: Have you run "lspci" to get information about your cards chipset?
<polpak> !tell alex___ about xgl
<alex___> im not getting any message
<iiiears> WJames|lappy: I even checked the manufacturers site for a driver. - Foolish me.
<polpak> !xgl
<WJames|lappy> iiiears,  i belive this is it..    0000:02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas]  802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03)
<polpak> hrm.. something must have happened to ubotu
<polpak> !botsnack
<alex___> do you guys have some bot set up that says "zomg xgl is teh experiemental111eleven
<alex___> you could've typed that like 5x by now
<scheuri> alex___: heh...sort of...;)
<polpak> alex___: no, you're just supposed to ask XGL questions in a different channel
<alex___> ahh, #xgl?
<thewh00> wow i guess i have gnupg installed, wher emight i accsess it at???
<iiiears> WJames|lappy: Wow - They couldn't of hidden the needed info any better? - ouch. - Is there anything else there?? (crosses fingers)
<polpak> alex___: #ubuntu-xgl
<chavo> alex or #ubuntu-xgl
<thewh00> applications then what
<scheuri> thewh00: either on command line or installing applications which are a front end to gpg
<polpak> thewh00: you can install gpgp for a graphical front-end
<polpak> !info gpgp
<ubotu> gpgp: gnome front-end to GnuPG - a free PGP replacement. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.4-12ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 56 kB, installed size 300 kB
<kazil> w32codecs will enable playback every "restricted format"? i have trouble understandig the document
<scheuri> kazil: probably not EVERY...but quite a lot
<iiiears> WJames|lappy: "Netgear? http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/suse-linux-help/62620-wireless-problems-suse-10-1-a.html
<WJames|lappy> iiiears,  from lspci? no.  i been having trobles find windows drivers(besides the disk that came with it) i think i am going to take it back tommorw...
<polpak> kazil: for movies it will cover a lot. You'll probably also need totem-xine, and if you want dvd playback you'll have to follow those instructions also
<thewh00> nice thank you
<thewh00> your guys are great
<WJames|lappy> Zonet
<kazil> ok, gonna try it :)
<kazil> wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb << i asume i need this .deb file?
<iiiears> WJames|lappy: The 2.26.17 kernel just released contains better support for some cards. - If i could google up the chipset there might be an answer.
<thewh00> ok my last question of the day then i goota go to sleep
<kazil> to sleep? it`s like 10:24 am
<thewh00> when i try to run Adept i get error message  saying Could not launch menu item
<thewh00> Details: Failed to execute child process "kdesu" (No such file or directory)
<P0ldy> and 4:30am elsewhere
<kazil> woops :D
<thewh00> yes sleep its 424 am rightnow
<WJames|lappy> hmm..   iiiears  chipset for..
<scheuri> kazil...you are CET...some arent
<mattyv> zonet 1502 isnt listed but this has some info on other zonet cards http://linux-wless.passys.nl/query_part.php?brandname=Zonet
<kazil> i know.. just foolin` around waitin` some1 to answer my question :D
<scheuri> ;)
<polpak> kazil: yes you need the deb
<kazil> thank you :)
<polpak> kazil: download it and install with dpkg -i thefile.deb
<iiiears> WJames|lappy: So far it looks like "ndiswrapper is the answer. http://users.linpro.no/janl/hardware/wifi.html
<polpak> kazil: you'll need sudo obviously
<polpak> kazil: and also sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<kazil> wow! polpak, your reading my mind! i just wanted to ask what to do with it :D
<InnerFIRE> dvd plays just fine with windows
<InnerFIRE> i have libdvdcss2
<WJames|lappy> iiiears,  is there a better wireless that i should get?  dlink?   linksys?
<InnerFIRE> its something else
<polpak> InnerFIRE: is it kinda choppy?
<InnerFIRE> yes
<InnerFIRE> mplayer wont play all of the chapters.. nor with totem..
<InnerFIRE> i have to browse the dvd ..
<InnerFIRE> and select the specific file, it'll play but its choppy
<thewh00> any ideas?
<iiiears> WJames|lappy: I don't have the answer. give me a couple of minutes to grab a link.
<polpak> InnerFIRE: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<InnerFIRE> direct memory access?
<mattyv> WJames|lappy: i know that the cards with ralink and atheros chipsets are well supprted, i asked eariler which is better but got nothing, and it isnt important 4me at this mom
<mattyv> ralink cards http://ralink.rapla.net/
<polpak> InnerFIRE: it should be enabled by default if you are using dapper and your drive supports it
<polpak> InnerFIRE: but in breezy I had to turn it on in order to get smooth dvd playback
<InnerFIRE> im using dapper
<InnerFIRE> brb
<kazil> the included totem movie player in ubuntu 5.1 isn`t good, i asume?
<SolarWolf> Hi guys, i have some matter with ISDN connection on Ubuntu, can you please suggest me some tutorial to read?
<polpak> kazil: it's fine. just doesn't work well with restricted formats
<polpak> kazil: get totem-xine
<iiiears> WJames|lappy:Have you tried ndiswrapper?    This has a little info. not much i am afraid. http://lwn.net/Articles/187752/ http://www.linux-watch.com/news/NS3690656353.html http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200820
<WJames|lappy> thanks iiiears  , i will try
<kazil> so much trouble just to get it work... oh, well...
<PJFitzgibbons> How can I turn off the "graphical boot process"?  Not GRUB, but what happens between GRUB and X started ?
<jenda> How do I transfer my GPG settings from one PC to another?
<KenSentMe> jenda: isn't there some gpg folder in your home?
<polpak> PJFitzgibbons: you need to edit your menu.lst and turn off the video options for the kernel
<jenda> not that I know of
<polpak> PJFitzgibbons: I can't recall what the option is now, but you can probably find it in a framebuffer howto
<F0LL0W3R>  i wanna make mount from iso file i did that command cat /dev/hdb > xxxxx.iso but is said me cat no such file or directory  so how can i make that ?
<KenSentMe> !mount
<Bassetts> i keep getting errors when transferring a large (1gb) .rar to a windows share, it just says it couldnt transfer, any help?
<kazil> i`m confused... wtf i need to get just play videos?! for one file i need another 25... aaaaaaaaaaaaa!
<Bassetts> it just says "timeout reached"
<another> where does nautilus store its file type associations?
<Bassetts> ! kazil about formats
<bytewalker> how do i tell if theres a conflicting device thats cause ndiswrapper not to work?
<polpak> kazil: you should just need the w32 codecs and totem-xine
<Bassetts> !tell kazil about formats
<SolarWolf> Hi guys, i have some matter with ISDN connection on Ubuntu, can you please suggest me some tutorial to read?
<SolarWolf> the modem is a HFC PCI ISDN
<kazil> polpak, please go here http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/gnome/totem-xine what are those red dotted files?
<kazil> i need them too? or what?
<SolarWolf> the red dot are dependencies
<Bassetts> kazil: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<polpak> kazil: they are dependancies.. Most of them you probably already have
<kazil> bassetts: i know about that
<polpak> kazil: if you just type sudo apt-get install totem-xine it will auto install all the dependancies you need
<Bassetts> kazil: if you do as it says it will work
<kazil> bassetts: it tells me almost nothing
<kazil> polpak: to search my ubuntu for them files first, to see if i have them?
<Bassetts> kazil: what file format do you want to play?
<polpak> kazil: just do what I said
<F0LL0W3R> what is the package name for mplayer cause i tried to sudo apt-get install mplayer and there no package with that name
<polpak> kazil: that's why we have repositories
<kazil> avi, mpeg, mp3. mp4, wma... ect...
<polpak> kazil: if you just type      sudo apt-get install totem-xine        it will check what you have, and get what you need
<Bassetts> kazil: the wiki tells you how to do that
<Bassetts> kazil: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-e18f2d510b1efe975368b818b5aa3ae2b2eee5c8
<Bassetts> thats mp3
<kazil> but i don`t have internet connection from my ubuntu
<iiiears> !restrictedformats
<polpak> kazil: eh.. why not?
<kazil> finance
<Bassetts> iiiears: he says that tells him nothing
<polpak> kazil: that's not an explaination
<bytewalker> !wifi
<kazil> in yugoslavia it is an explanation
<polpak> kazil: you clearly have an internet connection.. cause you are talking to me on it
<bytewalker> dammit wheres the bot
<iiiears> !wireless
<iiiears> !botsnack
<bytewalker> now i have to scroll up:P
<iiiears> botnap?
<kazil> but i can not connect this ic to the machine where i`ve installed ubuntu
<polpak> kazil: it's in a different location?
<kazil> yes it is
<kazil> nevermind
<mejobloggs> can somone help me compile the latest version of bzflag on ubuntu? I have no idea how to go about it, but i want the latest version
<kazil> i`ll figure something out
<polpak> !info bzflag
<ubotu> bzflag: a 3D first person tank battle game. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.0.4.20051017ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 10166 kB, installed size 13412 kB
<another> F0LL0W3R: you need to enable the multiverse repository
<another> F0LL0W3R: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#head-5bbef89639d9a7d93fe38f6356dc17847d373096
<Bassetts> kazil: its pretty hard to install things without a inernet connection
<F0LL0W3R> another thx i will try now
<kazil> that i have noticed
<mejobloggs> polpak, the latest version of bzflag is 2.0.8
<mejobloggs> which is what i want
<mejobloggs> but i dont know how to install
<mejobloggs> i would appreciate anyones help
<dibblego> does anyone successfully have OpenOffice 2.0.2 running on Dapper with GNOME?
<kazil> why must an OS depend this much on internet?
<m_0_r_0_n> Is it possible to reinitialize the sound engine without restarting the computer? Internet audio streams sound like music out of a tin.
<Nilsy> m_0_r_0_n, do /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart work ?
<kazil> l8r
* kazil is going to put a hole in his head
<iiiears> Nilsy -  Thanks - nice        /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<Nilsy> well I dont know if it works, it was just a suggestion, and I would like to know if it works
<Bassetts> =(  im trying to transfer a 1gb .rar to a windows share but it keeps timing out, any ideas?
<Nilsy> Bassetts, well you are trying to put it on a windows share ;)
<iiiears> Nilsy - It did seem to restart Alsa.
<k31th> humm if i want to copy a bunch of dir's starting with site and www. wats the easy'st way to do that ?
<bytewalker> k guys dont laugh how do i tell if im using dapper or breezy or w/e and what version #
<Bassetts> Nilsy: yes i know its windows  i hate the fact it is, its a VM so i can play games with friends. really need to get it to work
<Nilsy> Bassetts, in my exp. smb transferes aint always stable when you handle large files.
<miles> huh?
<Bassetts> Nilsy: so what can i do to get this 1gb fila over to the vm?
<Nilsy> Bassetts, so you could try to scp then from the windows box
<Nilsy> putty got a nice scp client for windows called pscp
<pc_butler> does ubuntu come with open ofice 2?
<another> bytewalker: try System -> About Ubuntu
<MeuNick> hi there...
<Bassetts> ok Nilsy, ill update you how its goes
<Nilsy> Bassetts, you need to have sshd installed on your ubuntu box thou
<achandra> on amd64 i got automatix running and flash works well even if it is 32 bit..nice..
<pc_butler> does ubuntu come with open ofice 2?
<achandra> yep
<MeuNick> can someone poit me if the installer of the ubuntu can do a partition for it not destroying what is already stored there?
<mattyv> bytewalker: in a terminal type cat /etc/lsb-release
<Bassetts> Nilsy is it called sshd in the repos?
<pc_butler> achandra, talking to me?
<MeuNick> just like a program called FIPS
<pc_butler> is it just like kanotix?
<achandra> yes
<bytewalker> thx mattyv, lulz at myself:(
<achandra> pc_butler: open office 2.0 indeed. :)
<Intelligi> I'm having to hold out on my Ubuntu install. I don't have enough RAM for the Live CD. I ordered some last night though.
<Intelligi> Hopefully it will be here in like a week, and then I'll install Ubuntu.
<jmg> how much ram do you have?
<Intelligi> 128.
<jmg> ow
<Intelligi> The Live CD needs 192.
<moox> Hi there. Is there something special to do to make "switch user" works under dapper ? On my own computer, switch user lock the current session.
<pc_butler> kanotix is very good with newer hardware, ubuntu also?
<Jack-Ho> ummm how dose ms font pkg called?
<P0ldy> it needs 192?  bizarre, never knew that.  The livecd or install cd?
<iiiears> MeuNick: There is a bootable gparted iso. It's  true love i tell you. lol
<Intelligi> Live CD.
<Intelligi> It gave me an error when I tried it.
<P0ldy> Intelligi, why not just use the install CD.
<achandra> pc_butler: I have very "touchy" amd-64 laptop and it works great...
<Intelligi> Is it just as easy to install with as the Live CD?
<pc_butler> I need bluetooth gprs connection for cellphone
<achandra> Intelligi: couldnt get easier...its awesome
<P0ldy> Intelligi, I can't imagine it being so much different.  It's very easy
<zack_> is there something similar to batch files i can make for unbuntu?
<P0ldy> zack_, shell scripts
<Ng> zack_: bash scripts :)
<achandra> yes bash files
<MeuNick> iiiears: thanks you... where do I get it? i received my depper CDs in shipit.ubuntu.com
<zack_> how do i make one?
<achandra> or ksh or whatever..
<achandra> lol
<Ng> zack_: google for a bash scripting howto :)
<zack_> ng ok thanks
<Bassetts> =( it transfer to the same bloody place each time and then times out
<Intelligi> Ok, I'm downloading the Alternate Install CD now.
<francesjan> please help... i want to share my cups printer to other ubuntu box how do i do that? :(
<P0ldy> zack_, http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/chap_01.html
<achandra> pc_butler: bluetooth is there..im not sure what its capabilites are...I dont have any bluetooth devices..
<achandra> francesjan: hang on i think i have a how to
<iiiears> MeuNick: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php - It is soo easy to use. - Gawd how did i ever live without it. - lol
<P0ldy> Intelligi, not the alternative install cd.
<mejobloggs> please can someone walk me through compiling the latest version of bzflag to run on ubuntu?
<pc_butler> achandra, kanotix gives this picks it up easily
<P0ldy> Intelligi, sorry, you're right, nevermind
<achandra> francesjan: here - http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper     Then do a search on that page for cups..
<iiiears> MeuNick - It does nearly everything partition magic does.
<dibblego> I have a problem that is described at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1172599#post1172599
<Nilsy> Bassetts, sorry I was gone for a moment, I think is it called openssh-server
<Bassetts> ok Nilsy =)
<DarkMageZ> anyone know where i can find a rhythmbox 0.95 package?
<iiiears> !ubotu narcolepsy
<ubotu> I know nothing about <_sre.SRE_Match object at 0xb7323020>
<achandra> DarkMageZ: not sure if its the cleanest way but Automatix has an option to choose it.
<Bassetts> how do i log in to my ubuntu share from windows, i put in user and pass and it just pops up asking for it again
<DarkMageZ> achandra, ah, i'll see if i can find the mantainer of automatrix and see where it is getting it from =D
<achandra> Bassests: two ways... either install samba on the linux box and then look for the share....or use winscp
<achandra> Bassets: if you use winscp..you will need open ssh server
<Bassetts> achandra: its setup
<Bassetts> achandra: i enter my user and pass in the windows maching for my ubuntu share, but it asks for it again
<francesjan> achandra, thanks!!!!! i hope there's an easy way next time on gui... i tend to have memory lapse,
<achandra> Bassets: winscp then...assuming you have the openssh server installed
<achandra> Bassets: which way do you prefer?
<achandra> Bassets: SInce you set up samba...its likely you did not set up the  smbuser.. or did you?
<Bassetts> achandra: i dont know not tried either
<Bassetts> achandra: erm, nop, i just did what someone told me to do
<achandra> lol
<metaj> is there any firewall built in ubuntu and how can i turn it on/olff?
<achandra> okay
<pppoe_dude> metaj, there is, it is called iptables
<achandra> Bassets: lets get the openssh way working...is that cool? it will allow openssh to access your home directory..cool??
<pppoe_dude> metaj, there is a nice gui type firewall frontend called firestarter
<pppoe_dude> metaj, do 'sudo apt-get install firestarter'
<achandra> Bassets: that was incorrect..sorry..that WINSCP to access your home directory on Linux...
<KenSentMe> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<Steff_breezy> sorry got disconnected
<Steff_breezy> hi, I want to reinstall grub with the install cd. I have to choose on which partition my root filesystem is located, from a list looking like this "dev/discs/disc0/partX". My "/" partition is on /dev/hda6, how do I find out, what "dev/discs/disc0/partX" it is?
<achandra> iptables...stateful....very nice..
<achandra> Bassets: want a walk through...or??
<Bassetts> achandra: ill look on the wiki i have to dash out for  abit
<Subhuman> Steff_breezy, you should just have to do "grub-install /dev/hda6"
<Subhuman> Steff_breezy, "grub-install /dev/hda" sorry
<blkdomini> hi all
<achandra> np
<Subhuman> achandra, try firestarter, that is very nice if you are not used to iptables on the CLI
<Steff_breezy> Subhuman, you get the prompt after you have to select from this list "dev/discs/disc0/partX", it is described here:
<Steff_breezy> grub!
<iiiears>  !ubotu help me Obiwan you are my only hope.  ajmitch, Amaranth, Apokryphos, burgundavia, cafuego, CarlK,  crimsun, gnomefreak!,  hedgemage, hobsee, jdub, keybuk, lamont, MadPilot, ompaul, ogra, nalioth,  rob, seveas, thoreauputic, tritium,
<Steff_breezy> !grub
<rob> ?
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<iiiears> !ubotu help me Obiwan you are my only hope.  ajmitch, Amaranth, Apokryphos, burgundavia, cafuego, CarlK,  crimsun, gnomefreak!,  hedgemage, hobsee, jdub, keybuk, lamont, MadPilot, ompaul, ogra, nalioth,  rob, seveas, thoreauputic, tritium,
<ubotu> I know nothing about <_sre.SRE_Match object at 0xb7323560>
<rob> iiiears, ?
<Amaranth> iiiears: wtf
<achandra> Subhuman: will do...Im not bad with the iptables rules and all...but anything that makes life easier.. lol
<ompaul> iiiears, what is that about?
<Subhuman> itz an op call?@
<ompaul> for?
<Subhuman> help??
<Subhuman> :P
<rob> please don't abuse it
<iiiears> ompaul - What happened to ubotu?
<ompaul> what did you do ?
<ompaul> iiiears, that is not the old ubotu this is a new one
<ompaul> iiiears, what call did you make ?
<FearMoth> I installed the 2.6.15-25-686 kernel in kubuntu dapper, and now I am getting an error when my ati fglrx driver loads: (EE) fglrx(0): Fail to initialize ASIC in kernel ... this only started when I started using the -686 kernel instead of the -386, anyone know what I can do to fix this?
<iiiears> Python regex is giving him indegestion?
<Amaranth> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Amaranth> hmm
<iiiears> I didn't make any calls.
<Amaranth> iiiears: talk to Seveas
<Za1> is there anyway i can upgrade my ubuntu  Hoary to (whatever the latest version is)?  I don't want to re-install everything from scratch.
<mejobloggs> uh.. why do I get 'no acceptable C compiler found' ?
<Steff_breezy> the howto says:At this stage you are presented with a screen where you can select which partition is your root partition (there is a list of the partitions on your hard drive, so you are required to know which partition number Ubuntu is on). This will be dev/discs/disc0/partX, where the X is a partition number." How do I find out, which "partX" my /dev/hda6/ is?
<achandra> FearMoth: modules not loading correctly?? I wonder if you have to recompile it against the kernel to load the modules up... again..??
<Amaranth> Za1: You'll have to upgrade to breezy, then upgrade to dapper.
<iiiears> except i miss him. - typing URLS or asking new users to google for topics isn't much fun.
<Amaranth> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<Amaranth> iiiears: ubotu is working fine
<ompaul> iiiears, it should give reasonable answers to the old queries
<Amaranth> iiiears: Unless you feed him a 400 character request for a factoid.
<Subhuman> Zal read the ubotu bit ^
<Za1> cool. awesome! thanks guys. I'll do that.
<metaj> I there any one that knows wich ports aMSN uses to its webcam ?
<Subhuman> metaj, the standard msn ones.
<iiiears> Amaranth - Ah, Must of been a prankster feeding him a glutton sized factoid then. - sigh
<Subhuman> metaj, which are on google.
<FearMoth> achandra: they're the xorg-driver-fglrx drivers, i think they're proprietary.. if I apt-get removed them and then reinstalled them, would it install a version for the -686 kernel maybe?
<Amaranth> iiiears: Only people who have editor status with the bot can add/edit factoids now, so that can't happen.
<eth42> is there a new make-jpkg (java-package) for jdk 1.6-beta?
<Amaranth> iiiears: If anyone else tries it notifies us who is doing it, where, and what they are trying to add.
<achandra> metaj: not entirely sure on that but I literally installed the version from ati..then compiled it against my kernel.. ie the deb package was made for me..
<iiiears> Amaranth - thats sad. - We can't trust users.
<achandra> sorry that was intended for FearMoth
<ActivitY> i have a small problem with a usb key, for some reason after i formatted it it says it's a 4gb usb, it's really only 1gb. Is there a way i can fix this?
<Amaranth> iiiears: *shrug*
<Z0l> hi
<Z0l> anyone familiar with evolution?
<Subhuman> ActivitY, re-format?
<achandra> FearMoth: look at my message to metaj...i sent it to the wrong place..
<ActivitY> tried it
<ActivitY> several times
<Z0l> i'd like to setup 2 pop accounts, with a different inbox, but i can't manage it, it mixes my e-mails
<Subhuman> because itz the FAT table that corrupts it.
<achandra> FearMoth: there is a manual install how to out there on the net .. too
<Za1> i try installing fglrx and found out that i needed to upgrade now.  bugger huh?  thankx guys. you guys are always a excellent help.
<ActivitY> ok, so my usb key will allways read 4gb now?
<ogamiitto> why when i connect an external usb drive it's mounted as  read only? (Ubuntu dapper)
<FearMoth> achandra: I think it's because linux-restricted-modules-686
<Z0l> i could setup a filter for recipients, but couldn't i have the same "inbox,sent items,drafts" for the other account as well?
<FearMoth> * because i need to install ""
<achandra> FearMoth: could be... I had this damn issue on my new AMD-64 and did it by hand...let me see if can find that how to
<ActivitY> so no one can tell me why after formatting my usb key in linux it reads 4gb instead of 1gb?
<ActivitY> apart from the FAT corruption thing
<ActivitY> is there a way to fix it, at all?
<refnumzx> i have an rsync process that i started on a remote machine that does not have screen, from my linux box here i would like to see what rsync is doing, which files it is writing, etc, ps does not do this, i looked in /var/log as well and nothing about rsync tail *.log |grep rsync.  ideas?
<achandra> Fearmoth: Method 2 worked for me --- http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<achandra> FearMoth: and oh yeah....make sure you do that in console mode... ie CTRL-ALT-F1
<FearMoth> thank you, i'm going to reboot and see if these restricted modules fixes it, and if not i'll try that out
<FearMoth> thanks again
<achandra> cool
<iiiears> refnumz - easy to start the command -v verbose. difficult to check on once it has started without  -v - good question.
<odinriko> How do I disable power management?  Anytime anything like that comes on my network connection barfs.
<anTiX> why is it when I try to remove gaim it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop which does not sound like what I want to do?
<iiiears> anTix - It likely is just notifying you of packages to be modified. - It won't remove ubuntu desktop.
<subvertir> Hey, sorry if this is a silly question, but does anyone know where I can find frglx packages for ubuntu?
<mejobloggs> uh.. I am trying to compile somehting, and it says libcurl is required, but liburl is already installed
<refnumzx> iiiears: -v would only report this to the system running the rsync, i think.. what i want to do is to take a look from the machine that that process is rsyncing too.
<anTiX> iiiears: ok great! what I want to do is try out gaim2.0-beta3 (http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/deb) so I guess it's a good idea to uninstall the 1.5.0 first or?
<achandra> ActivitY: not sure if it will help..but there is some really good info about issues etc...using man fdisk...
<mattyv> anTix: ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage, it's safe to let it be removed, just remember to add it again if u upgrade to a newer release
<iiiears> !ubotu tell subvertir about ati
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubotu tell subvertir about ati
<ActivitY> ok thanks
<anTiX> mattyv: ok good to know!
<iiiears> !tell subvertir about ati
<ogamiitto> why when i connect an external usb drive it's mounted as read only? (Ubuntu dapper, tried with ext3 and reiserfs)
<mattyv> anTix again :) i installed gaim2 beta3 without removing the packaged version, the original is listed in synaptic as gaim-data
<spoown> hello all
<mattyv> afterwards it kept complaining that there was a newer version but that wasnt true, so i locked the version in synaptic
<anTiX> mattyv: I get a dependency problem as I don't have libmeanwhile1 ?!
<Maggotin> Hello, how do I create a desktop shortcut to a folder?
<mattyv> anTix: what version of ubuntu u using?
<achandra> mattyv: kinda ran into that too...but I bypassed that with using Automatix and choosing it as well...and the scripts did  their job to get both the beta version as well as the data files it needed.. dont know if thats kind of cheating..but hell it works..
<anTiX> mattyv: dapper
<achandra> mattyv: yup beta 3 installed successfully...just checked it...
<anTiX> what repository is beta3 in?
<Maggotin> how do I create a desktop shortcut to a folder?
<achandra> anTix: yeah...i couldnt find it either..until i used automatix..
<rambo3> shortcut : nautilus "/folder/folder"
<steel> i just installed ubuntu on my old compaq laptop, the install took a little while but it finished, i try to use firefox to connect to google and i have no connection or anyway to get information to the laptop through ethernet... how do i get it workin?
<mejobloggs> im trying to isntall bzflag, but ubuntu only has 2.0.4. How can I get the latest version (2.0.8) installed on ubuntu?
<brrrt> since upgrading to dapper from breezy i cant acces my usb drive anymore
<brrrt> how can i access ma usb drive in dapper ?
<mattyv> anTix: iirc i found a .deb in an ubuntuforums thread, still on breezy though so not sure about dependency probs
<xophEr> Maggotin, or drag the folder to the desktop and hold ctrl+shift, it creates a link to the folder
<Maggotin> Thanks xophEr
<achandra> anTix: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=177646
<anTiX> achandra: what's automatix?
<BCK14> whats a good html/php suite like dreamweaver or something for linux ?
<rambo3> steel :  sudo lshw -C network
<usuario> hello
<achandra> anTix: take a look - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=177646
<ompaul> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items and has been reported to break your system while doing that, please see http://help.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead.
<usuario> hello
<mejobloggs> BCK14: try bluefish
<mejobloggs> hi
<xophEr> BCK14, check nvu out
<usuario> sgio
<parkschaf> how do i change views in alsamixer? F1 brings up the terminal help
<BCK14> mejobloggs: can you get them via synaptic?
<mejobloggs> no idea
<usuario> hello hello
<BCK14> xophEr: i heard that doesnt support php ?
<xophEr> sure
<mejobloggs> usuario: hi
<brrrt> is there a known problem with usb-drives in dapper?
<xophEr> BCK14, cant say, Im not an expert on that :)
<BCK14> ok
<parkschaf> got it: tab
<babo> my microphone won't work on dapper ... ? ... I've tried everything i can think of, and looked at google ... (and no, mute isn't on)
<babo> :-)
<mejobloggs> so.... no one can help me install bzflag? :'(
<IRCMonkey> hi all !
<mejobloggs> hello
<brrrt> hiho
<rambo3> hello chatzilla
<WJames|lappy> in my quest to get my wireless card working,  i am trying to use unshield   ..but i cant get the statnx to work.
<steel> i still dont have internet... it did display my network devices though
<DarkMageZ> mejobloggs, bzflag is available in the universe repository
<ompaul> mejobloggs, in order to that that you need what are called the universe repos I will now get the bot to tell you about them you should have a message from ubotu shortly
<rambo3> steel, sudo ifup etho
<mejobloggs> DarkMageZ: only 2.0.4
<rambo3> steel, sudo ifup eth0
<babo> arr ... help me ... !!
<mejobloggs> ubunto repo only has 2.0.4, I want 2.0.8
<eth42> ifdown eth42
<ompaul> a
<ompaul> !timetable
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more.
<DarkMageZ> mejobloggs, you could ask the nice people in #ubuntu-motu to update it
<babo> I can listen to sound, but I can't record any ... :-(
<ompaul> mejobloggs, ^^ read that url from ubotu
<parkschaf> i plugged in a microphone and it just wont work :(
<brrrt> i did a reboot, i changed the usb plug but my usb drive is still not shown, no /dev/sd*, nothing, how can this be?
<mejobloggs> ooh really?
<steel> it says it's already configured
<rambo3> steel more info about : sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<brrrt> am i the only one with "a unable to access usb-drive"-problem?
<jmg> !tell mejobloggs about bugs
<brrrt> whats wrong with my questions?
<achandra> brrt: nothing wrong with your questions...when you attach to windows its all good??
<rambo3> sudo lsusb
<P0ldy> brrrt, wrong with them?  people might not be around who can adequately answer you at the moment.
<brrrt> k
<ompaul> brrrt, it may be that no one else has that issue, I can see my usb keys no problem at all - if you are having problems then I suggest two things one is a reboot and two is try another slot
<achandra> brrrt: I think remember using dmesg as a tool to check... when plugging and unplugging one...what did dmesg say?
<steel> after ifdown i did ifup and it said after looking for DHCP: "no DHCPOFFER recieved. no working leases in persistant database- sleeping"
<brrrt> achandra: dmesg says nothing when plugging-unplugging the drive :(
<iiiears> brrrt:  or udev or udevinfo ?
<achandra> brrrt: again....the pen works fine on a windowsbox ??
<bytewalker> howcome i dont have an /etc/grub.conf file? :(
<rambo3> ok steel , it can be alot of things , cable problem , static ip , whats your netwok setup?
<brrrt> achandra: it did work well on breezy
<ntoll> hi, I'm trying to install dapper on a very old piece of kit. How do I get to install in text mode as in breezy et al rather than using the GUI that is default?
<ompaul> brrrt, try a different slot
<ghostghost> Hi im using this laptop at work and its got a crap screen, I've got a monitor to use instead, i plugged it in but it stays blank... any one know how to make it work?
<steel> cable modem running with DHCP running into a router it worked fine... on a different computer with the same setup
<ompaul> ntoll, there is the "server" install cd
<ntoll> ahh... that is text mode install right?
<iiiears> ghostghost: Xineram is the app you need.
<rambo3> ompaul, whats the new way of !tell ubotu
<ompaul> ghostghost, FNkey and picture of a screen
<ghostghost> thanks alot i'll check it out
<ntoll> surely dapper has a text mode install?
<Wonderbird> Easy way to switch to Dvorak keyboard layout?
<ghostghost> ompaul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ghostghost> yeah yeah
<jmg> ntoll: i think that is the Alternative cd
<rambo3> !twinview
<ubotu> I know nothing about twinview
<ghostghost> brilliant that worked!
<ntoll> ok, thanks for the help.... I'll burn the server version
<steel> oh.... rambo3: this is breezy badger...(i havent been able to access the internet to update it)
<ompaul> rambo3, there is none - the editing is restricted - have a chat with Seveas or tell me what you want in there - I am an editor for it - this one is being  edit controlled
<iiiears> rambo3:  - Give him a new factoid? - Afraid he has been mistreated by some. - He doesn't trust any but a select few now. sad...
<ghostghost> okay iiieares will this Xineram app let me share the desktop across both screen do you think?
<iiiears> rambo3: Yes
<Zalo> I have a dell 2405 that should run at 1920x1200, the graphics card is a ATI X800 XT, only screen resolution available is 640x480
<Zalo> how to fix?
<jmg> !tell zalo about ati
<achandra> brrt: what does lsmod show
<Seveas> ompaul, any edit attempts will be relayed to #ubuntu-ops for review so no need to talk in private ;)
<ompaul> ahh
<Zalo> thanks :o)
<rambo3> i didnt mean !tell ubotu , !tell user about didnt work
<rambo3> !tell rambo3 about help
<steel> rambo3 anymore help?
<Lord-ChewY> how do i check my kernel version
<rambo3> steel what is your network configuration
<achandra> uname -a
<steel> cable modem running with DHCP running into a router it worked fine... on a different computer with the same setup
<ompaul> rambo3, do this  >>/msg ubotu help<<
<achandra> Lord-ChewY: uname -a
<Seveas> ompaul, !tell... about also works...
<Seveas> !tell ompaul about help
<jmg> fdont use !tell if you're asking for yourself
<bytewalker> hmm anyone know why xmms works but amarok doesnt?
<brrrt> thanks for your help it seems its a hardwrae problem with my usb drive, when i listen closely the drive makes *strrange* noise
<jmg> brrrt: np
<Zalo> what is the best swap partition size when I have 1gb of RAM?
<steel> ideas?
<jenda> my lappy can't hibernate or suspend under ubuntu :(
<gdb> Zalo: Rule of thumb is 1-2x RAM for swap.  It really depends on what you're going to do with the machine.  You might not need any at all.  I'd not go with less than 1xRAM myself.
<Zalo> ok, thanks :o)
<gdb> I have 2GB in this machine and the installer set up a 6GB swap partition.  Not that it matter to me, the system disk is 250GB.
<mejobloggs> how can I get Age of Empires 2 going in ubuntu ?
<cwillu> zalo, gdb;  hibernate is dependant on swap being at least ram, right?
<tomlikestorock> Is there any reason why I wouldn't want to install a 64 bit kernel?
<gdb> I think it would be dependant on free swap = 1xRAM, so perhaps 2x RAM is best for a machine where you intend to suspend to disk.
<Schalken> how come totem can't play .m3u files?
<Frogzoo> tomlikestorock: only that 32bit seems to be more stable & has better app supporot
<gdb> I would doubt, however, the the kernel dumps buffer to swap when suspending.
<gdb> er that the
<tomlikestorock> hm. I really want wireless on my laptop, and in order to do that I need acer_acpi loaded. It's 64 bit only. Acerhk isn't working, either.
<cwillu> Zalo:  also, you can setup swap files (including having them created and removed automatically), so going too short isn't much of a problem
<tomlikestorock> frogzoo:let's say I installed the 64 bit kernel. What if it messed up? How would I go about loading the 32 bit again?
<iiiears> tomlikestorock: A few have mentioned problems with Flash and most apps being compiled for 32 bits. - some have used chroot as a workaround.
<cwillu> so, is it just me, or does drag'n'drop feel laggy?
<KenSentMe> mejobloggs: use cedega
<KenSentMe> !tell mejobloggs about cedega
<Schalken> tomlikestorock: or like I have, simply installed 32bit instead :D
<iiiears> tomlikestorock: 32 bits seems easier.
<steel> so.... rambo3... any help?
<paulina> hello
<iiiears> Welcome paulina.
<achandra> gdb: agreed..that is common practice...there are sites out there...where some contest that systems with more swap than you need actually perform worse...
<tomlikestorock> well, I can't get acer's internal wireless to work unless I install 64bit, it seems.
<achandra> gdb: it can become a confusing affair.
<mejobloggs> KenSentMe: uh.. any way i can do it free?
<tomlikestorock> acer_acpi is only 64 bit :(
<iiiears> gdb - google "linux swappiness" it's an eye opener.
<KenSentMe> mejobloggs: you could try using wine, but i don't know if that works
<IceDC571> I never thought wireless could be such a pain in the ass to set up still  :\
<finalbeta> How do I set my wireless up to work @ 54Mb instaid of 11Mbit, it's working in B mode and it should be using G-mode
<cwillu> mejobloggs: you can try wine, but it won't be easy :)
<mejobloggs> ratfink
<mejobloggs> ok, back to windows, i give up on linux
<rambo3> steel it may be alot of things , maby setting up right gateway : route add default gw 192.XXX.XX.XXX
<mejobloggs> what is cedega CVS like?
<runes> HI I was wondering why the /etc/hdparm.conf has single # marks beside the lines and double ##
<cwillu> iiiears: I personally swear by the ck autoswappiness patches, but that's a bit tricky to set up on ubuntu
<IceDC571> Is WEP really that bad stepping back from WPA?
<finalbeta> yes
<tomlikestorock> oh yes
<iiiears> WINE is okay. - but directX and CD copy protections are better supported with Cedega.
<KenSentMe> mejobloggs: it's the source of cedega, you need to compile it yourself
<cwillu> iiiears: speaking as someone whose firefox likes taking >300mb ram :)
<mejobloggs> KenSentMe: hard?
<achandra> REGARDING SWAP -- hotly contested topic... http://www.tldp.net/LDP/sag/html/swap-allocation.html
<KenSentMe> mejobloggs: never tried it, but i think so
<mejobloggs> KenSentMe: ach meh
<mejobloggs> definately back to windows
<cwillu> mejobloggs: only reason I keep one around :)
<KenSentMe> me too
<IceDC571> I'm trying to set up WPA2 on ubuntu PPC, still no luck. I'm sure it would be a lot easier if I didn't have to switch back and forth between OSes
<mejobloggs> games are good
<finalbeta> compiz is working almost stable after removing wobbly, any idea's how you can get normal video playback inside compiz?
<finalbeta> I saw I demo from Novel, I guess the next version will play them ok.
<iiiears> mejobloggs: It can be difficult if you are new. - Invest a little time in setting linux or spend that time setting up windows over and over again after each spyware/virus infection.
<zOap> 87989
<zOap> shit
<mejobloggs> 87989 is wrong
<mejobloggs> should be one less
<zOap> hehe
<Schalken> how come totem can't play .m3u files?
<cwillu> achandra: although most of that is correct, some of that page is a bit off, or misleading for a typical desktop;  especially since most desktop users won't know what to do with such advice as "estimate how much ram you'll use"
<zOap> you're right.. even though  it was in the wrong window..
<mejobloggs> what??
<mejobloggs> really?
<tomlikestorock> so uh... how do I install the 64 bit kernel?
<mejobloggs> heh, cool
<mejobloggs> im a genius
<zOap> mejobloggs, hehe
<KenSentMe> mejobloggs: maybe you could also guess how you can run aoe2 on ubuntu ;)
<iiiears> achandra: "top" gives needed info.
<finalbeta> IceDC571: sure it can handle WPA2?
<tomlikestorock> and, if i install the 64 bit kernel, does that mean I have to install my drivers all over again, or is that completely unrelated?
<achandra> cwillu: agreed...but even for some pretty knowledgable individuals...itcan get hairy..its like trying to configure more than two drives in a system for redundancy and performance..a can of worms.,..lol :)
<cwillu> achandra: see, that's what a typical desktop user shouldn't even think about think about :)
<achandra> cwillu: it all comes down to WHAT are you going to use it for... lol
<achandra> cwillu: agree with you again... :)
<IceDC571> finalbeta: I'm trying WPA with ACSII and hex.. confusing
<cwillu> 1-2x is fine for not causing problems by not allocating enough;  if you're to the point of performance tuning, that page is pretty basic, and if you're not, it's way over your head.  Good intro to the issues though :)
<rambo3> use google to convert ascii to hex
<rambo3> and dont input % signs
<achandra> cwillu: that is always one of my favorite pages...it made me think...twice...thrice...lol
<cwillu> heh
<cwillu> achandra: it's kinda too bad that it doesn't mention anything about swappiness and related sysctl settings though;  that's the low-hanging fruit as far as optimization is concerned :)
<Jack-Ho> BRB
<cwillu> hopefully autoreg
<cwillu> bah
<Lord-ChewY> i just installed the ati drives
<Lord-ChewY> glxgears works
<Lord-ChewY> but fglrx_gears doesn't
<Lord-ChewY> what does that mean
<achandra> cwillu: indeed..ill have to google that and read up
<Lord-ChewY> err
<Lord-ChewY> fgl_glxgears doesn't work
<cwillu> achandra: basically sets how keen the kernel is on swapping process out to make room for cache;  swappiness=0 means apps will basically never page out unless absolutely neccessary.
<rambo3> Lord-ChewY, you mean fgl_glxgears
<cwillu> updatedb will take 10 seconds longer, but mozilla will always be immediately responsive :)
<Lord-ChewY> rambo3: yes
<achandra> Lord_ChewY: I had the same issue...but the mips on glx gears was fine.. did you try a gl program against it and see?
<Lord-ChewY> achandra not yet, how can i have glxgears report FPS
<achandra> cwillu: interesting..
<Lord-ChewY> i think it works, it makes the same noise my cheasy ogl windows programs made
<Lord-ChewY> a high pitched ring from my vid card
<Lord-ChewY> are there any gl games i can apt-get with ubuntu?
<Lord-ChewY> tu2k4 demo or something
<Lord-ChewY> ut2k4*
<Raul654> I have an in-depth question. I installed ubuntu yesterday on a brand new off-the-shelf Dell 5150. The problem is that Ubuntu didn't take too well (at all) to the video card (an ATI radeon x300SE). I pulled the video card, and installed ubuntu using the on-board graphics (an intel 945 (?) graphics card)
<Raul654> I reinstalled the radeon, and got the same problem - X refuses to boot telling me there are no screens. I googled and found a lot of other people had the same problem, and fixed it by using ATI's flygx (?) driver
<Raul654> I remember there's a command-line X config utility, which lets you specify the device and the driver
<cwillu> Raul654: might need to reconfigure x
<Raul654> but I can't remember what it is
<cwillu> Raul654: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cwillu> or xserver-xorg
<cwillu> can never remember which :)
<iiiears> UT2K4 is propietary. You need the CD/DVD - Tuxracer instead?
<iiiears> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<achandra> Raul654: look here at the manual setup section - http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<linux1> hiya ppl im getiing really croppy playbackaftr installing ubuntu ,didnt have this in windows ,do i have something setup wrong or just ubuntu does no handle playback as well as windows (usuing a PIII 900 , 448mb ram)
<jmg> FixVideoResolutionHowto is blank
<iiiears> linux1 - What type of multimedia file?
<linux1> avi
<jmg> linux1: also what kind of video card?
<cwillu> linux1:  do you know what codec in the avi?  (divx, etc)
<linux1> geforce2 mx400
<achandra> Lord-ChewY: work for ya?? or??
<Lord-ChewY> achandra: sorry didn't see what you said
<linux1> not sure ,havve automatixinstall so should have all codec on box ,it plays choppy with all players used vlc,mplayer,kaffine
<Lord-ChewY> achandra: im looking for linux game to try it, looking into quake4 actually
<Raul654> Ok, thanks
<Raul654> I'll give it a try later this morning
<cwillu> linux1:  :/
<iiiears> linux1 - I really like the easyubuntu script for getting multimedia and other apps. some prefer automatix. - Another thing to check might be maybe.. "hdparms"
<finalbeta> Weird, when I lock my desktop programs like IRC disconnect? Can I change this behaviour, it's not acceptable.
<runes> how do I make an image of a data dvd?
<cwillu> are easyubuntu or automatix recommended?  there was a time when such things were breakage prone
<Lord-ChewY> downloading quake4 now, ill let you know achandra
<achandra> Lord-Chewy: or synaptic for trackballs...its an open-gl game...
<iiiears> cwillu - too true. - not to mention that the homegrown repeositories have less security. even if the script does everything right.
<cwillu> linux1:  what iiiears just said :)
<achandra> Lord-ChewY: or Armagetron...woot woot...the OG one.....lol
<detectiveinspekt> I made a script that encodes some video and shutdowns the computer using sudo
<cwillu> ubotu tell iiiears about restricted
<cwillu> iiiears: better way of getting support for that stuff, at least you know exactly what you're getting
<detectiveinspekt> does the sudo command timeout? because I don't want to use the password in my script (not that advanced with sh)
<cwillu> oops
<cwillu> sorry iiiears, gotta the wrong nick in my head :p
<iiiears> detectiveinspekt: In Hoary it was 15mins
<cwillu> ubotu tell linux1 about restricted
<cwillu> linux1: better way of getting support for that stuff, at least you know exactly what you're getting
<detectiveinspekt> damn
<cwillu> linux1: I've got smooth playback on a 1gig machine (256mb ram), so it should be quite possible on a 900
<detectiveinspekt> because encoding will take me at least 6 hrs
<linux1> hmm where have i gone wrong ?
<cwillu> linux1: hard to say;  what prog are you using to watch?  how much memory do you have?
<cwillu> linux1: and I presume you're running dapper?
<Zalo> mmm, installed the ATI driver, but now the screen goes black (login screen)
<Zalo> any ideas?
<runes> linux1 is the playback off of a cd or dvd drive?
<achandra> Zalo: you ran through all of the steps... to make sure the ati driver loaded and all?
<linux1> yeah dapper (have xlg/compix set up but have tryed without)still same ,448mb ram ,not sure will try dvd now 2 secs
<iiiears> detectiveinspekt: hm. Wouldn't it only timeout if you were inactive??? - else might there be a way to include your use/pass in the script (insecure) or create a user for a new mencoder group or best change the default timeout. -
<runes> linux1 check to see if DMA is on for your drive
<Zalo> I followed the walkthroug
<cwillu> linux1: might be worth doing the troubleshooting in normal x, just to eliminate that as a difficulty
<Zalo> everything looked ok
<linux1> runes how do i do that
<runes> sec linux1
<cwillu> linux1:  hdparm
<runes> linux1, sudo hdparm /dev/hdc
<achandra> Zalo: okay.. its likely a resolution issue.. but in the command line...you might want to check the dirver..for.. fglrxinfo again..
<runes> linux1, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA?highlight=%28dma%29
<snoops> Hey, I'm going to switch one of my windows boxes over to dapper.. I've been testing dapper 64bit desktop on another machine, and really like xgl/compiz, plus a few apps like amarok etc. This other pc will mainly be used for server type things though - running asterisk, ruby, php, mysql, apache, and mythtv.. I'm thinking the server release is what I want, but well.. what's the difference?
<snoops> does the server release limit me from doing something the desktop release can do?
<cwillu> snoops: server release is a bit different kernel (not optimized for interactivity), and is a stripped down release (no x, gnome, etc)
<cwillu> snoops: you can do a desktop install and switch to a server kernel, etc,
<snoops> oh didn't realise it didn't include a gui
<cwillu> snoops: less efficient, but that doesn't sound like it's a problem
<snoops> okay I'll just go with desktop release
<achandra> snoops: cwillu's advise is right on...considering  you like the desktop features..
<snoops> well annoying as it is, I can't use linux full time on my main machine because of the terrible flash support (I'm a web developer)
<cwillu> snoops: heh, I hear ya
<snoops> but I still want a machine with the desktop, so I can at least show off xgl and compiz to people
<cwillu> snoops: btw, there's a neat package that downloads and installs ie5, 5.5 and 6.0 under wine, which might be of interest
<snoops> oh, definitely
<cwillu> it's not in the repositories, but it installs easily enough
<snoops> just a deb?
<iiiears> detectiveinspekt: This is ine truely ugly work around. - (haven't found a way to change the timeout. - YET ) http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/
<cwillu> snoops: ies4linux
<Zalo> i am running ubuntu i recovery mode, if i try fglrxinfo it says error: unable to open display :0
<Zalo> i am running ubuntu i recovery mode, if i try fglrxinfo it says error: unable to open display :0
<cwillu> snoops: and if you're willing to a pay a bit, crossover has good support for plugins, although the cpu usage is still a bit of a problem
<linux1> hmm all drive using dma and dvd playback is choppy as well
<cwillu> linux1, was video acceleration working in plain ol' x?
<snoops> I might give crossover a go sometime
<cwillu> snoops: highly recommend it
<Chetic> What's the easiest way to install Ubuntu without a disc drive?
<achandra> Zalo: why in recovery?? when the normal kernel kicked you into console mode...can you log in and try it??
<snoops> it's bloody frustrating.. I honestly see linux is where all the innovation is coming from now, but a few companies like adobe are making it extremely difficult for the people who just want to browse the web, listen to music, watch a movie, and maybe watch some videos on youtube or google videos
<achandra> Zalo: that is type the command in... ??
<cwillu> Zalo: ctrl+alt+f1 to go to console when x crashes I believe
<achandra> yep
<rich909> hi all,
<Zalo> ok :)
<snoops> anyway, thanks cwillu!
<rich909> getting the following error when ubuntu logs in "There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon" I restart the and get the same error everytime. Any ideas on how to fix this issue ?
<KenSentMe> cwillu: ies4linux looks cool
<cwillu> KenSentMe: it's handy, that's for sure
<KenSentMe> cwillu: and it supports flash8 too
<iiiears> detectiveinspekt: This is it. http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?p=20765&
<snoops> hmm I suppose I could run firefox in wine with flash 8
<iris> does anyone use evolution with a pop3 account which they access from multiple locations?
<wotdu> i do iris
<flax> has somebody documentation about the junkfilter in evolution? i tried bogo,.. which didnt work,.. and now im trying spamassassin, but it's not as straightforward as i expected (am i doing something wrong?)
<iris> if i have the "leave messages on server" option on, how can i delete messages from the server?  it looks like they are left on there forever
<Frogzoo> iris: pop will always be a problem from multiple locations - imap the only real soln
<achandra> Zalo: have also tried... sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<iris> wotdu, do you have that problem too?
<Chetic> How do you install Ubuntu without a disc drive?
<wotdu> no because i really want to let them forever on the server
<wotdu> got almost 3gb space so no prob :P
<wotdu> gmail ftw
<iris> haha
<xwind_> Chetic: u mean a cdrom drive?
<iris> not a problem for you
<wotdu> i can get you a gmail account if you want
<Chetic> Yeah xwind_
<iris> thats ok i can get a gmail account
<linux1> yeah payback was a better but not purfect
<iris> the problem is that this account is important for business and it doesnt support imap
<xwind_> Chetic: network install, but that means u need to have a server as host.
<iris> mozilla thunderbird has an option to delete pop messages from the server which are deleted locally
<Chetic> xwind_, a linux server..?
<Zalo> now X is working, but fglrxinfo says: error of failed request: BadAlloc and so on
<xwind_> yes, a local one.
<iiiears> iris- Evolution was fussy with mail retrieved  and began to scold me about mailheaders from a very well known ISP. Mozilla Thunderbird  :)
<cwillu> linux1: under xorg?
<Chetic> DAMN IT!
<Chetic> God does not want me to have a f-ing operating system on my computer, I swear
<Zambezi> Epiphany uses too much memory. And Firefox doesn't work. Is there an option? Opera and what more?
<achandra> Zalo: so the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg helped??
<xwind_> :-P
<david_jasa> hi
<flax> is there someone here that can help me with a junkfilter in evolution? otherwise i have to choose for thunderbird (since i know how to get it's spamfilter working)
<nige_> hi all
<snoops> get a friend to lend you a cd rom Chetic?
<achandra> Zalo: for some whack reason the ati driver didnt load.. did you use method one or two from the guide to install??
<bytewalker> what do i need to install to watch .wmvs ?
<cwillu> linux1:  does it improve if you renice the player -10 or so?
<Chetic> I have 5 of them snoops, 3 of which I KNOW work... but they don't on my computer
<david_jasa> how to ask for package updates/backports?
<Zalo> method 1
<david_jasa> hplip is broken and there is new major version out...
<nige_> anyone had much luck with ipcop?
<snoops> you could install dapper through a flash drive, couldn't ya Chetic?
<avis> i was wondering, if i replace my sb live value with an audigy 2 will i have to make any special adjustments to make it work ?
<Zambezi> flax, You can you Spamassasin together with anoter application.
<snoops> but if your machine can't boot from cd, I doubt booting from flash stick would be an option
<Zalo> woooa... hum, maybe it is becaus i am running 64 bit?
<finalbeta> How do I set my wireless to G-mode instaid of B-mode? It's only working at 11Mbit instaid of 54Mbit.
<flax> zambezi: i've tried installing bogo firtst (since it would be faster then spamassisin), but didnt work
<achandra> Zalo: I working with another person as well tonight..that had the same issue with method one...its worth the try with method two...but Id highy suggest when you get to part about configuring the deb package generation...running it console mode..ie ctrl-alt-f1...it worked for both of us..
<avis> finalbeta, make sure your router supports b/g and not only b and also make sure it doesn't fall back if a b device is on the network.
<Chetic> I could, snoops? How big of a flash drive would it need to be?
<flax> zambezi: now i will have to configure scripts by hand? to get spamassisin workin...
<snoops> a gig to be safe I guess Chetic
<achandra> Zalo: we did have trouble with the so-called fglrx-gears or whatever its called....but 3d support is working..
<finalbeta> avis, I had to set my router to support both B and G else linux didn't connect. Linux is the B device here, and it should be using G.
<flax> zambezi: it's not that i cant do it,.. but i have this "im on the wrong road" felling
<iiiears> avis - Do you have to enable WEP to get 802.11G?
<Zalo> ok :) thanks achandra
<Chetic> Guess that idea goes in the bin then snoops
<flax> --felling ++feeling
<avis> finalbeta, perhaps its a driver problem.
<eduardo> sorry, do you speak spanish?
<Zambezi> flax, Ask in #spamassassin. I don't know the details yet about Spamassasin.
<xwind_> what sort of comp u got Chetic?
<Zambezi> flax, I'll try after WC.
<avis> iiiears no you dont to my knowledge.  i believe the accepted way of doing it is wpasupplicant
<iiiears> Hi Eduardo.
<iiiears> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Chetic> xwind_, athlon64 1.5GB ram.. X800XL graphics card
<eduardo> ok
<Chetic> xwind_, don't know what you want to know..
<iiiears> We will try to help but spanish isn't spoken very well here.
<xwind_> very curious on why u can't connect a cdrom to it.
<flax> zambezi shall i inform you when i've got it working?
<Chetic> It's definately the motherboard
<avis> wpasupplicant was a little too cryptic for my experience level so i downgraded to WEP but i will use mac filtering once my dad gets home.
<eduardo> thanks
<Chetic> or hm.. an idea.. bbl
<flax> join #evolution
<Frogzoo> any python gurus? I've installed the pkg python-mysqldb but zope reports "ImportError: No module named _mysql" what gives?
<achandra> Zalo: read the small comments carefully on method two... it asks for renabling of the blacklist after you are done.. i just removed the ati version from synaptic...but you can pick which way you want..
<Zambezi> flax, Yes. Tell me how hard it was. ;-) I You need atleast one application more which acts like transperant "proxy".
<cwillu> Frogzoo: mysql itself installed?
<wotdu> hey guys
<wotdu> what name do i have to put on sources.list to use the testing release ?
<skynet> hi all I'm using Ubuntu 6.06 and have noticed that the mini commander panel applet is not available is this a gnome decision or ubuntu's fault?
<rich909> can any 1 help with the following error  Gnome-WARNING **: Accessibility: failed to find module 'libatk-bridge' which is needed to make this application accessible
<achandra> avis: using the networkmanager tool...it "finds" the wpa network and gives you place to install the pass..you might wanna give that a try...a nice systray app. :)
<rapha> Hi all!
<rapha> Can somebody help me with an rsync problem?
<cwillu> skynet: find out what package its in, and if its in universe or multiverse
<Frogzoo> cwillu: yep, I can run up mysql-admin etc. np
<avis> achandra ?  oh ?  its callled networkmanager ?
<achandra> avis: yes..
<flax> zambezi: about 2nd application, that took a lot of time before i figured that out(i trained it without a application), after that i trained bogo,.. but it never kicks in(my wordlist.db is now 13M),.. now im trying spamassassin... it takes me far too much time ;)
<achandra> avis: your on ubuntu not kubuntu right??
<mtcaja> :-)
<Zambezi> wotdu, I'ts not recommended to use Edy yet, but change Dapper to Edy (I guess), then run the dist-upgrade command - ow your own risk. Make a backup before.
<Tobbygnome> which is better ubuntu xubuntu or kubuntu
<avis> that would be correct
<rafaes> lkfkg
<skynet> <cwillu> its in gnome-applets seems to have been compiled without mini-commanedr
<rafaes> kkkkr
<rafaes> r
<rafaes> r
<rafaes> r
<rafaes> r
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<cwillu> Frogzoo: zope might need it installed in a special location
* mode/#ubuntu [+b rafaes!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<iiiears> Edgy Eft
<noiesmo> Tobbygnome, depends if you like xfce kde or gnome
<wotdu> Tobbygnome: it's just different default desktop managers
<avis> Tobby, you kinda gotta try them all and find out what your niche is
<wotdu> Zambezi: Edy or Edgy?
<achandra> Tobbtgnome: thats like asking... who is better...Jenna Jameson...or.. Tera Patrick...it depends.. lol
<Zambezi> flax, Give me a couple of minutes. I saved a log. I have the packages there.
<apokryphos> wotdu: trying to use edgy atm would be a little ridiculous
<iiiears> rafeas - Please Be  Careful with the return key it spams the channel.
<Zambezi> wotdu, Edgy
<rigonatti> !terminal
<wotdu> why apokryphos ?
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<bram_> oooooh, lot's of people :)
<avis> to the person that recommended network manager to me is there a GUI front end to it ?
<bram_> trying to set up a bittorrent tracker on an ubuntu server, would love some help...
<apokryphos> wotdu: what I said -- the big syncs are still in process; the distribution barely exists properly. It's VERY far from any remotely reasonable "testing" yet
<postel> Hi, i got a .mp4 video file that file(1) reports it being ISO Media, MPEG v4 system, 3GPP JVT AVC, mplayer refuse to playback and gives Encrypted VOB file errors, libdvdcss is installed. Any ideas?
<wotdu> hmm ok
<wotdu> thanks
<Zambezi> flax, "<and_> i have postfix+amavisd-new+SA+clamav+mailzu"
<bytewalker> what package is 'network-admin' in???
<Ng> postel: have you installed the win32 codecs? alternatively, RealPlayer should play 3GPP files
<noiesmo> postel, not 1--% sure but I just did a apt-cache search mp4 and it listed a mp4 libary maybe install it libmp4v2-0 - MP4 container library - runtime files
<achandra> bytewalker: have you set up all repos?
<marcin> witam kochani
<achandra> bytewalker: ie edited the /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<Ng> bytewalker: gnome-system-tools
<marcin> jest tu kto z polski
<Ng> !pl
<bytewalker> yea
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<spiderbatdad> so, application that previously went into the launch panel after being started, gaim, for example, are just disappearing noe
<bytewalker> im using kde thats prolly why network admin dont work lol
<bytewalker> wireless does NOT want to work:PP:P
<achandra> bytewalker:  i believe the equivalent is knetworkmanager
<wotdu> hey
<wotdu> anyone else having problems with sound and flash plugin on firefox?
<longkerdandy> mplayer gonna piss me off, subtitles never worked
<wotdu> i'm using esd btw
<achandra> bytewalker: also after i installed...i had to do a ctrl-alt-bkspc for it to show up..on the system tray.. but ive forgotten now how to call it up via command line...hang on..
<zeus_x> Hello anyone, I need a bit o hep
<ogamiitto> ubuntu mounts the external usb hard disk drive as root and i can't write on it, any clue?
<bytewalker> i installed my driver with ndiswrapper and removed the default modules and it still dont work arrgg
<spiderbatdad> zeus: go ahead
<orbin> wotdu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats ... there's a flash+sound section
<wotdu> thanks
<zeus_x> May I inquire of some knowlege please
<cwillu> ogamiitto: I _think_ there's a group you have to put yourself in, but I could be mistaken
<spiderbatdad> zeus_x: go ahead
<skynet> <ogamiitto> check out /etc/fstab
<bram_> after installing bittorrent via apt-get, I can't seem to find maketorrent... anyone know how to fix this?
<zeus_x> I wasted my grub boot loadre and am in the live cd now
<ogamiitto> there is no entry in /etc/fstab for the usb disk
<cwillu> skynet, ogamiitto:  re: fstab, that isn't that fmask, dmask stuff is it?
<cwillu> bram_: done a sudo updatedb yet?
<rigonatti> hi all .. I saw a Friend with some scripts menu in mouse menu at right click ( open in nautilus as root,  open in terminal as root, etc). Does anyone know how do that ?
<flax> zambezi: are you talking about antivirii?, Im looking for a decent junkfilter in evolution. (finally a bug: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=309181 :D )
<ntoll> hi, my sources file for apt on dapper server seems to be fubar (on a clean install), can someone paste to me directly a working version???
<achandra> bytewalker: /usr/bin/nm-tool
<achandra> thats for networkmanager
<spiderbatdad> zeus_x: sounds like a reinstall is needed
<skynet> <ogamiitto> is it a fat or ntfs drive?
<zeus_x> i cannot seem to get to the actual filesystem on the hard drive
<cwillu> ntoll: there's a clean version on the cd as well
<bram_> cwillu: running, this is taking quite some time...
<ntoll> cwillu: ok will take a look
<ogamiitto> umm i've tried with ext3 and reiserfs
<spiderbatdad> live cd has limited capabilities
<cwillu> bram_: ya, it takes a bit
<noiesmo> zeus_x, you will need to mount the drive and chroot in
<ogamiitto> i don't want windows filesystems
<bram_> cwillu: done, no go. can't find bit* nor torrent* nor make*
<avis> i installed gnome-network-manager and i cannot find the application anywhere
<bytewalker> my wlan0 device wont go up
<cwillu> bram_: try just 'locate bit'
<zeus_x> I have windows on hdb for acronis testing and because windows thinks it is on drive 0, the boot loader does not install correctly
<jenda> I just installed the i686 kernel, and that got my hibernation working. However, it borked my ATI card. What can I do? It worked perfectly before.
<Zambezi> flax, I has antivirus too. I can be good on a mailserver.
<cwillu> the * will just cause shell expansion unless you quote it, in which case it won't do anything unless you also do -r, and change it to .*
<tin_nqn> hello. how can I execute a php script with extension in xml ?
<orbin> avis: tried just running it?
<avis> from gksudo ?  no...
<spiderbatdad> defrag windows prior to installation?
<tin_nqn> I have my feed ar /rss.php and I need /rss.xml (specials reasons)
<cwillu> bram_: the * symbol doesn't work the same as it does on windows;  it's expanded by the shell, not the program that you're running
<killaz> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothSetup
<achandra> bytewalker: more info needed.. does it come up automatically on boot or no..
<bram_> cwillu: lot's of stuff, but... nothing conclusive :S
<zeus_x> what will that do?
<avis> orbin, gksudo isn't working for me anymore, oddly.
<bram_> how do I figure out what files were installed by an apt-get ?
<higen> what was a recomended fs for a usb disk that i want to access in windows and linux? (mainly in linux)
<cwillu> bram_: pattern* will expand to every file in the current directory matching that pattern
<bram_> installed/added
<flax> zambezi: i know,.. i already have this on the server,.. but i want on my desktop also a spamfilter
<jenda> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<postel> Ng: yeah, the wincodecs are installed
<rigonatti> Does anyone know why de" Adds 3 nautilus scritpts" in Automatix dont work?
<tishaishii> hi
<postel> noiesmo: And the runtime libs are there too
<bram_> cwillu: yeah, no, I mean, pattern<hits tab>
<cwillu> bram_: i.e., 'locate foo*' will expand to 'locate <file1> <file2 <file3>'
<spiderbatdad> not sure but it's always required prior to a ubuntu  installation along side a windows installation
<ntoll> cwillu: where on the cdrom? or is it in the image rather than the cd's filesystem?
<Lord-ChewY> what do i do with a "run" file
<Lord-ChewY> this quake4 demo i got is a .run
<cwillu> ubotu tell ntoll about sources.list
<achandra> bram_: in synaptics..if you click on properties...it gives usually a nice description..of where things have been put..
<cwillu> achandra: that's no fun :p
<tishaishii> I tryed to build apache2 on Ubuntu for AMDx64, and it faild
<achandra> lol
<ntoll> cwillu: ta
<bram_> no synaptics here :-) server w/out gui
<apokryphos> tishaishii: why build?
<zeus_x> The windows install is hdb, I installed without hda plugged in so win would think it was alone and on drive a, 0, C: Know what I am saying?
<achandra> ahhh
<orbin> avis: i meant do an alt+f2, then type gnome-network-manager
<avis> ok
<spiderbatdad> oh
<noiesmo> postel, not sure was just a suggestion maybe try google if no one else here knows
<tishaishii> Sorry for my Englesh, I'm from Russia
<Zambezi> flax, But your spamfilter on your server can handle the spam on your desktop. I'm pretty sure about that.
<apokryphos> tishaishii: do you mean install?
<bram_> it's strange, I want to start servering bittorrent files from my server, but can't really find a conclusive "here's how to do it" type of thying and stumbeling at the first step... :-)
<postel> noiesmo: i got some more info from the #mplayer ppl, we'll see
<cwillu> bram_: try 'locate bit | grep doc', and then start man'ing things that show up in /usr/doc :)
<achandra> then some version of  - find / -name | grep " package"... but find in ubuntu will ask you to be more specific...
<tishaishii> No, I have installed apache2 with no apxs
<spiderbatdad> why would you want that?
<zeus_x> Then when I installed ubuntu, it obviously thoght it should install grub on hdb and actually showed it as drive 0,0
<avis> says gnome-network-manager cannot be found
<avis> odd.
<tishaishii> I need apxs to build mod_perl2
<noiesmo> postel, kool
<bram_> ... /usr/share/doc/bittorrent -> man bittorrent -> No manual entry for bittorrent
<iiiears> !tell zeus about grub
<zeus_x> So windows would have a C drive and not some malformed install
<orbin> avis: ok, what package is this?
<erUSUL> tishaishii: what's wrong with the packaged version?
<achandra> bram_: its a tar.gz or?? with no README or INSTALL???
<ubuntu> ta ai alguem k fale portugues?
<iiiears> !tell zeus_x about grub
<tishaishii> There is no apxs
<avis> orbin, its called gnome-network-manager.
<rigonatti> fala ubuntu
<erUSUL> !tell ubuntu about pt
<flax> zambezi: i know, but i WANT to have my own private spam filter on the desktop,.. (hey maybe im interrested in some "special" advertisements ;) )
<bram_> there's a bunch of HTML files... let's have a look
<erUSUL> !tell ubuntu about br
<avis> i believe it allows wpa inside the gnome gui
<zeus_x> If you install on a second drive, windows comes up with drive d or e etc
<tishaishii> And I don't know whereis apache directory
<rigonatti> ubuntu: diz ai
<cwillu> bram_: well, start poking in that directory then :p
<bram_> well, there's a README.txt.gz
<ubuntu> eu apaguei sem kerer o ubuntu e agora nao consigo aceder ao windows
<erUSUL> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<achandra> cwillu: good advice ;)
<orbin> avis: do you mean network-manager-gnome ?
<avis> yes i do
<cwillu> /me:  master of the obvious
<achandra> brm: tar -xvzf README.txt.gz
<zeus_x> I am an Acronis beta tester and that is the only reason for windows
<Zambezi> flax, When install one there too. ;-) I don't have problem the TB:s filter. I saved 400 spams and tought it with them.
<cwillu> bah, that didn't come out right
* cwillu - master of the obvious :)
<tishaishii> Tell me, where is "apache directory" in standart installation
<spiderbatdad> my installs have always partitioned hda, and I have never experienced what you are talking about
<iiiears> zeus_x:  lol
<zeus_x> Me neither
<flax> Zambezi: well that is what i want to do :D and what i can not get working ;)
<cwillu> tishaishii: /etc/apache has links to say which sites are enabled, the default site is in /var/www
<zeus_x> This is strange to me too
<erUSUL> achandra: gunzip README.txt.gz. it is not a tar archive
<orbin> avis: dpkg -L network-manager-gnome | grep bin/
<bram_> wtf, this is like all info about how to create torrents in windows... *sigh*
<achandra> no . after the gz??
<zeus_x> So you say reinstall all together
<orbin> avis: i have a feeling the executable is called network-manager-gnome
<spiderbatdad> after defrag
!lilo:*! It's been suggested that some or all of the Netherlands dropped off the net briefly earlier when we had our hub <-> hub communications problems. I'm still looking for a URL and would appreciate any reference material. Thanks.
<Daniel0> what is the default octal chmod value of a users home directory?
<erUSUL> achandra: it was punctuation
<zeus_x> I will try it and thanks for the talk
<cwillu> bram_:  what was the package name again
<achandra> ahh
<cwillu> ?
<ntoll> hmph... my sources are right (just checked) I keep getting a "Connection failed [IP: 85.133.25.7 80]  for each of the items
<zeus_x> Later
<bram_> cwillu, wait, found something....
<higen> i will go for ext2 on my usbdisk.. maybe a small ntfs partition for compatibility cause.. but then use ext2 drivers
<ntoll> I can ping the IP
<bram_> the package is "bittorrent"
<cwillu> bram_:  yay!  :)
<Zalo> muuarg, unable to sudo apt-get install module-assistant build-essential
<Zalo> doesn't find it
<orbin> achandra, erUSUL : you can use zless to view gzipped text
<ntoll> so the server is there
<Zambezi> flax, When it's a little bit tricky. I'm hoping I can scream and smash my computer and then make it understand. That would be wounderful.
<avis> i'm going to restart X to see if that is necessary
<cwillu> ntoll: can you browse the url?
<achandra> erUSUL: there you have it...thanks..
<tishaishii> I never had compiled perl module DBI on 64-bit platforms (both Windows and Linux). It fails
<achandra> orbin: thnx....god enough...
<cwillu> ntoll: apt-get update is doing it, right?
<achandra> good that is...
<bram_> cwillu: OK, found it. it's a bit obsecure, but it's all in the readme.txt.gz
<tishaishii> Hei, help me enyone!
<erUSUL> orbin: i know it. I just corrected achandra to not use tar with gzipped only archive
<ompaul> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cwillu> tishaishii: ?
<ntoll> cwillu: apt-get update is what is complaining
<ompaul> tishaishii, see what ubotu said
<tishaishii> to build or/and install DBI pm
<orbin> erUSUL: k.
<achandra> tishasishii: i dont have it installed in my box...but it will sit under /etc /httpd or /etc/apache2
<tishaishii> Ubuntu said, that my C compiler couldn't to create executables
<ntoll> I can navigate to the URL from my machine
<cwillu> achandra: new question :)
<ntoll> that seems correct
<achandra> yeah..
<Daniel0> can somebody tell me what the default octal chmod value of a user's home directory is?
<ntoll> I can ping the server from the box I'm trying to set up
<kismet> Hi All! How can change the layout of OpenOffice so that it looks under GNOME as it looks under KDE?
<Zalo> achandra, any ideas? unable to sudo apt-get install module-assistant build-essential
<ompaul> tishaishii, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<cwillu> tishaishii: you have build-essential installed already, right?
<erUSUL> tishaishii: install build-essentials
<ntoll> I just keep getting the connection failed message
<cwillu> ntoll, sudo apt-get update is failing?
<ntoll> yup
<cwillu> is it a copy/paste, or just checked by eye?
<ntoll> checked by eye (and double checked)
<achandra> what they all said...lol ;)
<cwillu> ntoll;  maybe copy/paste it;  there's some syntax that's a bit tricky to proof read (spaces, etc)
<compengi> someothernick
<ntoll> in sources.list?
<orbin> Daniel0: i think mine's 755
<PC_Butler> hi
<tishaishii> Ok, now I have build essentials
<ubimaior> hi
<tishaishii> What now?
<Daniel0> ok thanks orbin
<cwillu> ntoll: I mean, copy from ubuntu.com and paste it directly into sources.list, replacing the contents
<achandra> cwillu: again that is really good advice..
<ntoll> hmmm... I've got "deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted" for example - that looks good to me
<cwillu> ntoll: one sec
<ntoll> 'k
<avis> network-gnome-manager doesn't seem to use WPA :(
<Zalo> why can't I get the module-assistant installed?, it just says not available
<achandra> ntoll: it might be a corrupted file or something..I think cwillu is asking to create a new sources.list file and move forward from there..
<ubimaior> wifi problem: driver installed and working, connection via cable ok, with no cable ping to wifi device is ok but to router is not. Password inserted any help?
<achandra> avis: sure it does...im using the wpa personal with tkip with it... works great...
<ntoll> achandra: hmmm... ok... I'm editing the source file in vim
<avis> you might be blocking pings on your router unless on internal lan, ubimaior
<avis> achandra, its only giving me wpa options
<avis> i wonder if i should remove the seveas repo or perhaps update my sources
<achandra> ntoll: not sure it will help..but lets just say for example that you name sources.list to sources.list.old then create a new sources.list and do an apt-get update on say just one of those repositories..im wondering if it will work..
<avis> no i am up to date
<cwillu> ntoll: can you pastebin the output of the apt-get update?  just in case there's something else showing up that gives a clue
<achandra> avis: which version of WPA are you using...the enterprise..or?? I know for certain it worked great with WPA personal.. tkip cypher..
<ubimaior> thanks avis, wifi connection works properly with another windows laptop, thus the block should be laptop-side, how can I change it??
<avis> wpa-tkip is what i'd like to use
<avis> ubimaior, do you have mac filtering enabled ?
<achandra> avis: yep...it works like a charm... do you see the wpa enabled network...click on it..then a box will appear with a drop down for automatic or tkip.. pick the tkip..
<achandra> cwillu: a good start there..to figure things out..
<avis> oh, well it would help if i created my WPA tkip network.  heh !
<avis> thanks :)
<ntoll> cwillu... I'm working directly on the box in question... don't even have ssh set up yet (it was the first thing I tried to apt-get install) so pasting is a bit of a problem as I'm on my desktop machine
<achandra> lol...yeah
<ubimaior> Avis, on the router mac filtering is disabled!
<danielspin> hola cara culo
<tin_nqn> amigos alguien sabe de reglas para mod_rewrite de apache?
<sandralorente> hola
<erUSUL> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ntoll> however.... I notice that the first error is "Errhttp://gb.archive.ubuntu.com dapper Release.gpg Connection failed [IP: 85.133.25.7 80] "
<sandralorente> hola dani
<achandra> my translation of that is a mod_rewrite issue of apache..but my spanish sucks...caramba!
<danielspin> como os llamais los ke stais conectados
<ntoll> during the install it complained taht it couldn't get the security repos
<erUSUL> sandralorente: danielspin esto es un canal de soporte en *ingles* para ubuntu si necesitais ayuda en espaol id a #ubuntu-es.
<ntoll> looks like I'll need to check the iso image to see if it is ok
<cwillu> ntoll: does 'nslookup gb.archive.ubuntu.com' give you any warnings?
<dngldoof> I'm having problems updating Ubuntu 5.10 to the latest version. Upgrade manager does suggest upgrading, but there are no updates available on the list. Anyone?
<sandralorente> jiji
<ntoll> cwillu: checking now
<erUSUL> tin_nqn: no se de mod_rewrite pero esto es un canal de soporte en *ingles* para ubuntu si necesitais ayuda en espaol id a #ubuntu-es.
<ntoll> nope
<jwollenhaupt> joo mens and girlz
<tin_nqn> I'm sorry
<ntoll> no warnings... just the IP address / name etc etc
<cwillu> yep
<cwillu> just hoping
<killaz> is there a manual on how to connect to a my bluetooth mobile s700i? cause I've been searching but no luck..
<Solon12> is there any way to make it so that when i push some key combination like Alt+1, ubuntu will automatically type a predetermined line of text? I use certain lines of text over and over during the same and this would save a lot of time
<markon> 
<cwillu> ntoll: sudo -s followed by ping gb... work?
<iiiears> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothSetup
<orbin> dngldoof: seen this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades ?
<markon> Ar
<ntoll> cwillu: I can ping as per normal
<achandra> !sleep
<ubotu> I know nothing about sleep
<achandra> lol
<cwillu> ntoll: not using a proxy are you?
<dngldoof> orbin: yes, I'm working on it.. I'm currently using version 0.37 something on update manager (breezy) and when I try to reinstall, Ubuntu tells me to insert the 5.10 install CD
<achandra> cwillu: good luck with the rest...gotta  get  some z's...nice chatting with ya..
<orbin> dngldoof: remove/disable the cd from your repository list
<ntoll> no (according to my admin feller sitting next to me)
<orbin> dngldoof: then update/reload
<dngldoof> orbin: I'll try
<cwillu> ntoll, I'm suspicious that apt thinks otherwise :)
<achandra> cwillu: I wonder if he named sources.list to sources.old then created a new sources.list and just pasted that line if it would work or not...worth a try..
<ntoll> I agree... I suspicious that the admin feller doesn't know what he's on about
<ntoll> :-)
<cwillu> lol
<iiiears> lol
<achandra> thats too damn funny
<k31th> anyone recomend any wiki software /
<achandra> quotable..even
<Daniel0> how do i install the java plugin for firefox?
<iiiears> java or mozcontrol?
<firestorm> Hi. Have DHCP set up to a wireless router. Works except my /etc/resolv.conf auto-updates with the incorrect nameserver...i manually change it to my router IP and it works for a while then auto-updates to incorrect value. Any way to prevent resolv.conf from being updated? Alternatively, why is the wrong IP getting there?
<achandra> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java For the runtime sun java install sun-java5-jre from the multiverse repository
<ntoll> heh... I'm a contract dev here and they're a M$ shop... this is (going to be) the first linux box in the place
<daxxar> firestorm, most likely from your dhcpd
<cwillu> ntoll: lol, been there, done that
<cwillu> ntoll: locate apt.conf pick up that exact filename?
<ntoll> quite... I think lunch is calling, and I'm being asked to do something else now... I'm going to have to fix this later
<ntoll> ....
<firestorm> daxxar: dhcpd: the server end? that is a little device....dhcpcd you mean? if so then what could be wrong there?
<waylandbill_> what argument can I pass to kernel to specify runlevel?
<achandra> l8r all..
<daxxar> firestorm, no, the dhcp server. check the config on the wireless router, is it set up to 'forward' dns addresses? can you specify primary / secondary DNSes manually on the router?
<cwillu> ntoll: was that a yes?  because you should check that file for a line relating to proxies and deleted it if its there :)
<cwillu> ntoll: lunch!!??  who eats lunch?!
<daxxar> firestorm, perhaps you should tell the router just to send the router IP.
<ntoll> I do... at my desk atm!!! :-P
<iiiears> !nat
<ubotu> I know nothing about nat
<ntoll> bingo
<cwillu> your admin may be on crack :)
<ntoll> it was that line... and my admin feller knows nothing... heh...
<ntoll> ok... thanks for that... I'll tell him he's wrong (or ask his boss next time)
<ntoll> :-)
<cwillu> ntoll: probably just wasn't expecting an app to be running over proxy :)
<ntoll> quite
<cwillu> "they can do that!!??" I've heard before
<tishaishii> Where is the "apache path"? To where was installed my apache2?
<cwillu> tishaishii: apache gets installed kinda all over the place
<firestorm> daxxar: can't find a config option for that :(
<ntoll> later....
<cwillu> tishaishii: the binary is probably in /usr/bin
<cwillu> ttyl ntoll :)
<daxxar> firestorm, what brand router?
<cwillu>   ". . . yes, a game where people throw ducks at balloons, and nothing is what it  seems. . . " --Homer J. Simpson
<linux1> hiya installed xgine and a few codec playback it so much better now not perfect but watchable thanks
<finalbeta_> I installed gmailfs thru synaptic, and now I have no idea where it placed stuff and how to use it. little help here.
<cwillu> linux1:  :/  guess it'll have to do
<cwillu> finalbeta_: try 'man gmailfs'
<orbin> finalbeta_: dpkg -L gmailfs
<tchize> hello guys
<finalbeta_> thnx orbin , no man entrie cwillu
<Squall> Hello !
<dngldoof> orbin: now I'm trying with the cd-option off. First I tried to edit the sources.list, but it didn't solve anything..
<cwillu> dngldoof: what's the problem?
<orbin> Squall: ff viii fan?  that brings back memories :)
<Squall> Yes ! FFVIII ! :p
<Kibou> memories of the worst ff until x2
<orbin> hehe
<jenda> Oi... I have my dataprojector running on my Acer laptop. It works great... except when I run any sort of movie in totem or xine, the window is simply black.
<jenda> everything shows - the desktop'n all, but not the movie.
<ciaron> why does apt-get update have so much trouble getting package lists?
<ciaron> is gb.archive.ubuntu.com buggered?
<jenda> I can see the movie on my laptop LCD, but not on the wall...
<cwillu> ciaron, what's the error?
<dngldoof> cwillu: my update manager won't update. It's still breezy even after I changed the sources.list and tried to update it from Synaptic
<the_Kane> hey all ;)
<the_Kane> does annyone here use RealBasic ?
<cwillu> dngldoof: can you pastebin the output of sudo apt-get update?
<finalbeta_> ON windows that happens because you are using 2 desktops, on windows we shut down the LCD and then everything works on the projector
<finalbeta_> duno how to do it in linux
<jenda> While when I plug the projector into my desktop PC, it runs movies no prob.
<finalbeta_> probably same functions keys
<erUSUL> dngldoof: have you used the -d switch (eg sudo update-manager -d)
<cwillu> finalbeta_: on windows you can also fix it by turning down hardware acceleration one notch;  probably a similar idea on linux
<Juhaz> jenda, xv overlay can usually only show on one display at a time
<jenda> hmm
<dngldoof> cwillu: just a sec
<jenda> Juhaz: OK... any idea how to make it the other display?
* the_Kane wonders if annyone here uses RealBasic ?
<dngldoof> erUSUL: yeah, I tried it also..
<ciaron> cwillu: Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-updates/Release.gpg  Bad header line [IP: 85.133.25.7 80] 
<avis> i think i may have to configure wpasupplicant which is too hard for me to get network-gnome-manager working with WPA
<Squall> How can I get my WEP key ?
<dngldoof> cwillu: Is /query ok to you?
<cwillu> ciaron: proxy / at work?
<jenda> Juhaz: is there a way to tell the xv overlay which one to use?
<ciaron> cwillu: nope
<Squall> I want to make a Wi-FI
<Squall> I have a D-Link 120+
<cwillu> dngldoof: /query ?
<Juhaz> jenda, probably, but I don't know how. Probably video driver specific too.
<ciaron> cwillu: if i try it again it gives me some file not found (local file) error
<Juhaz> jenda, you could try using gstreamer-properties to select other video sink that doesn't use xv, it'll be slower but should be just like any other window
<tchize> Hello, i have a problem with my ubuntu xorg nvidia driver, the nvidia-glx package ships nvidia kernel 7667 but the linux-restricted-modules ships the 7174,  and of course those 2 don't go along very well
<tishaishii> I need to build or install mod_perl2 on Ubuntu. How can I do it?
<dngldoof> cwillu: if I send the log to you via /query?
<ciaron> but i guess thats because it hasn't cleaned up properly from the previous error
<cwillu> dngldoof: sure, give it a shot
<finalbeta_> avis: wpa_supplicant seems to be installed on ubuntu by default, if you install the network manager applet it can configure it automaticly. But I can't get my card to work tru it using 54Mbit, only 11Mbit
<dngldoof> ok
<Juhaz> jenda, and xine has similar setting somewhere no doubt
<heres> hey
<heres> is there a way to install ubuntu trough ssh on a debian box?
<cwillu> ciaron: kubuntu?
<avis> finalbeta_, well i dont know about a/g but i can't even get authenticated with WPA.  do you see that anywhere ?
<ciaron> cwillu: nope ubunutu server edition
<void^> heres: debootstrap
<jenda> Juhaz: looking...
<heres> void^: huh?
<cwillu> ciaron: well, a bit of a long shot, but check if you have an apt.conf file, and if that file has a line to do with proxy, delete it
<finalbeta_> avis:  if you install the network manager applet it can configure it automaticly. you will be able to use wpa then
<finalbeta_> duno what package it is
<ciaron> cwillu: it has "Acquire::http::Proxy "false";
<hector3d> nobody knows what package it is,
<cwillu> ciaron: okay, delete that line, and sudo \apt-get update again
<Squall> I would like to put a PC in Wifi network. I have a chart D-Link 120+.   I miss just key WEP of my Wifi modem. Where then I to find it?
<hector3d> i heard 4 times about allready
<cwillu> dngldoof: still there?
<ciaron> cwillu: its doing an update just now from the sources that did work, i'll let you know what happens later, cheers for the help
<tishaishii> How to install mod_perl2 on Ubuntu for AMDx64? Help me, enyone
<finalbeta_> avis: network-manager-gnome << this can handle WPA, but seems to make the card operate in wireless B
<Squall> I would like to put a PC in Wifi network. I have a chart D-Link 120+.   I miss just key WEP of my Wifi modem. Where then I to find it?
<hector3d> network-manager-gnome didnt ask any thing about wpa :(
<finalbeta_> inside the wifi modem config dialog
<jenda> Juhaz: hmm... it asks me for the name of the video display... if I could find out which one the external RGB is, it would make it a lot easier...
<Draconicus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave <--- This guide doesn't seem to be working...
<Squall> How can i do to see the wifi config dialog ?
<finalbeta_> hector3d: it's not installed by default right? It asked a key here, works fine.
<finalbeta_> Read the modem manual
<cwillu> dngldoof: did you have synaptic open at any time while you changed sources.list?
<KooT> Hello. I got problem, i just installed kubuntu 6.06 in text mode, but installedr didnt ask me about username and password, so i have add new one in recovery mode (adduser), but now i can not sudo su - into root, all any other command with sudo dont work, how to fix it?
<hector3d> finalbeta_: ok thanks
<KooT> ;] 
<Draconicus> All it managed to do was make my Firefox session unable to detect an absence of plugins for certain objects on the page.
<cwillu> KooT: I believe you need to add yourself to the group 'wheel'
<Solon12> is there any way to make it so that when i push some key combination like Alt+1, ubuntu will automatically type a predetermined line of text? I use certain lines of text over and over during the same and this would save a lot of time
<Squall> How can i do to see the wifi config dialog ?
<cwillu> KooT: and then logout/back in
<cwillu> KooT: I'll double check it though
<edneymatias> hello
<longkerdandy> anyone can recommend me a password manager?
<dngldoof> cwillu: I think not..
<finalbeta_> Squall: your access point must have some kind of configuration panel. the key will be in it. You will need the manual to know how to log into the access point/modem
<KooT> cwillu: i cant find wheel in /etc/group
<cwillu> dngldoof: can you paste your sources.list?
<dngldoof> of course
<cwillu> KooT: ya, my mistake, group changed
<dngldoof> cwillu: I'll use the same 'talk'
<cwillu> yep
<Draconicus> Shockwave on Linux is a big topic. I'm surprised nobody has jumped to help me.
<Squall> Ok
<hector3d> Another question: what about vmnet module installed with vmware-player, where are they? I cant modprobe this module because it seems they were installed in different directory than kernel modules-
<cwillu> KooT: look at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<KooT> cwillu: ok, thak You ;)
<cwillu> the group is '
<cwillu> admin' for the record
<onewaytolive17> can someone tell me how many different locales their are?
<hector3d> Consequence: the configure script of vmware-player isnt able to finish because this module isnt loaded :\
<dngldoof> cwillu: hmm. It seems that I once again saved the sources.list somewhere else than /etc/apt/ ..
<cwillu> heh
<cwillu> it happens :)
<cwillu> make sure you're sudo'd etc
<Zalo> why can't I get the module-assistant installed? everything else using apt-get works?
<orbin> onewaytolive17: sys >prefs >k/b > layout tab > add
<dngldoof> cwillu: yeah. It's kind of hard, because it's my first time with Linux. I installed this yesterday ^^
<KenSentMe> Zalo: what error do you get?
<cwillu> dngldoof: np, just takes some getting-used-to
<dngldoof> cwillu: of course. Check the 'talk' now
<cwillu> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list should work to let you edit and save back in the original location (rather than your home folder or such)
<finalbeta_> getting used to, and getting used to workarounds for the various bugs :p
<Zalo> package module-assistant is not available, but is referred to by another package
<onewaytolive17> um im doing this thing called generating locales on my terminal.... right now its on en_in.UTF8; this is taking forever, how many does it need to go through
<cwillu> dngldoof: you're trying to get to dapper, right?  do the sudo command and change it again;  it should work this time (make sure synaptic is closed of course)
<xwind_> this puzzles me: i can pxe boot and load the ubuntu-installer from a server in my LAN which indicates the dhcp is working fine BUT network auto configuration fails in the middle of the install.
<slider> hi d00dz
<dngldoof> cwillu: yeah, dapper it is. Now I'll just change the 'breezy's to 'dapper's?
<cwillu> yep
<Draconicus> MY EYES!
<Draconicus> slider: That sort of language is discouraged.
<xwind_> is it not that when the target workstation successfully boots (pxe) that the dhcp server is able to assign an IP to the workstation?
<onewaytolive17> orbin, um im doing this thing called generating locales on my terminal.... right now its on en_in.UTF8; this is taking forever, how many does it need to go through
<xwind_> i am trying to do a network install.
<dngldoof> cwillu: are dapper-backports ok?
<slider> I need help with installing openSUSE 10.1
<Schalken> has anyone else got glitchy audio from the 'audio file preview' feature in Nautilus?
<Squall> I can help you slider :)
<cwillu> dngldoof: come to think of it, this might be easier
<Squall> I had Open Suse 10.0
<cwillu> gksudo "update-manager"
<slider> thanks sqall!
<cwillu> apparently it should handle everything automatically
<Draconicus> This is not the openSUSE channel, though...
<waylandbill_> slider, try #suse
<dngldoof> cwillu: now apt-get found the dapper's
<slider> ok, thanks
<cwillu> dngldoof: don't upgrade yet
<dngldoof> cwillu: so it's time for another beer! ok, I won't upgrade.
<cwillu> lol
<dngldoof> o/
<waylandbill_> :)
<cwillu> dngldoof: double check in synaptic that ubuntu-desktop is installed
<Draconicus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave <--- This guide doesn't seem to be working...
<Draconicus> All it managed to do was make my Firefox session unable to detect an absence of plugins for certain objects on the page.
<cwillu> if it is, then go ahead and apt-get dist-upgrade after you apt-get update
<onewaytolive17> can someone please tell me how many locales their are????? my terminal is in a state called "generating locales" and its taking forever
<cwillu> _then_ go have your beer :)
<orbin> onewaytolive17: well an apt search gives these, but i don't know if these are the locale packages or not: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16325
<pjfc> does anyone know how to get wine working on dapper amd64
<dngldoof> cwillu: check the 'talk' again. It's the 'apt-get update' result
<Schalken> pjfc: wine emultes a 32bit windows environment, therefre needs to run on a 32bit OS
<dngldoof> now for the beer!
<Schalken> pjfc: AFAIK
<Schalken> :P
<Toma-> you can compile wine 64 bit
<ompaul> !chroot
<ubotu> I know nothing about chroot
<onewaytolive17> orbin,    en_AU.UTF-8... done
<onewaytolive17>   en_BW.UTF-8... done
<onewaytolive17>   en_CA.UTF-8... done
<onewaytolive17>   en_DK.UTF-8... done
<onewaytolive17>   en_GB.UTF-8... done
<onewaytolive17>   en_HK.UTF-8... done
<Toma-> pjfc: sorry i couldnt help earlier, i was busy :D
<onewaytolive17>   en_IE.UTF-8... done
<onewaytolive17>   en_IN.UTF-8... done
<onewaytolive17>   en_NZ.UTF-8... done
<onewaytolive17>   en_PH.UTF-8... done
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c-67-175-43-122.hsd1.il.comcast.net]  by ompaul
<pjfc> Schalken: sorry I don't know what AFAIK means
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Schalken> pjfc: as far as i know
<ompaul> onewaytolive17, I will let you talk again in a minute
<Toma-> As Far As I Know
<hector3d> As Far As I Know
<hector3d> :)
<Schalken> lol
<kazil> ola!
<hector3d> lol
<Schalken> pjfc: but waybe thats just with cedega
<Schalken> maybe*
<cwillu> dngldoof: this is a brand new install, right?
<tishaishii> Hop to install mod_perl2 on Ubuntu for AMDx64?
<xophEr> Schalken, well atleast for me cedega works fine on my amd64
<pjfc> Toma: I tried to run the staement in terminal last night.  It say unknown command.
<hector3d> hmm both vmmnet.ko and vmmon.ko are in misc directory
<hector3d> modprobe vmnet -> FATAL
<hector3d> vment not foudn
<hector3d> :(
<Toma-> pjfc: where you in the wine source directory?
<dngldoof> cwillu: yes it is. Ubuntu desktop is 0.80 in synaptic
<tishaishii> How to install mod_perl2 on Ubuntu for AMDx64?
<cwillu> dngldoof: okay :)  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cwillu> and come back in an hour :)
<dngldoof> ok
<dngldoof> let's see what happens
<Schalken> xophEr: wha??? i better find out where i read that cedega should only work on 32bit. curses, that was one of the reasons i installed 32bit.
<kazil> ey cwillu!
<cwillu> hey there
<kazil> wassup?
<cwillu> nothing much, having fun with sources.list's :)
<Schalken> has anyone else got glitchy audio from the 'audio file preview' feature in Nautilus? its really quite bad.
<Toma-> pjfc: you here?
<tishaishii> How to install mod_perl2 on Ubuntu for AMDx64?
<kazil> :) i`m just dling w32codecs... tryin` to enable them videos :)
<cwillu> kazil: was about to ask how that was going for you :)
<cwillu> yay for chat logs :p
<kazil> pretty bad. where were u about 4-5hours ago? you didn`t answered my scream for help
<cwillu> heh, was eating breakfast
<cwillu> at 1 in the morning
<kazil> :)
<Schalken> kazil: was that directed at me?
<xenex> how do i restart x?
<kazil> what`s time at u now? here 2:31pm
<cwillu> 6:30 am
<Sjoerd-> hello, anyone willing to help me a little bit with awstats? It doesn't recognise bots/browsers..
<snoops> ctrl+alt+backspace xenex
<Schalken> kazil: c nvm
<kazil> schalken: nope :)
<Schalken> k*
<pjfc> Toma: I was following the direction on the winon64bit website.  It never got to the stage of downloading the source.  My newness to these sort of things leaves at a disadvantage.  I don't know when a command line statement is calling a native command or referring to a script.
<dngldoof> cwillu: now it's updating :)
<cwillu> yippee!
<dngldoof> cwillu: are you in Canada?
<cwillu> yep
<Toma-> pjfc: ok :D whats the website again? ill guide you thru
<dngldoof> cwillu: do you have a mid-summer-party over there?
<Sjoerd-> how do I remove a program that I installed via apt-get install? ( CLI )
<snoops> apt-get remove program sjoerd
<Toma-> Sjoerd-: apt-get remove
<cwillu> dngldoof: in what sense?
<Sjoerd-> thanks
<Toma-> kind of an oxymoron really...
<cwillu> dngldoof: did I leave a forum open that I shouldn't have?
<pjfc> Toma: To go through the step I have to log in as root.  I'll be right back
<Toma-> silly pjfc
<Fee^> Has anyone successfully been able to get fancontrol/pwmconfig to work in Dapper?
<dngldoof> cwillu: well, do you have any kind of party? Here in Finland it's like the biggest party of the year.
<kazil> yo, whats the command for installing in terminal... dkgp? i know it has 4 chars :)
<kazil> dkgt -i?
<Fee^> dpkg
<Toma-> kazil: dpkg -i
<kazil> woot :) thx
<dngldoof> cwillu: I don't think that forum will be interesting to anyone..
<Toma-> or "deb package" for long :D
<cwillu> I don't believe there's anything official, but a group of friends have a drinking tradition coming up
<kazil> cwillu: which forum? me likey forums :)
<cwillu> dngldoof: not that one, there's another forum on a subdomain :p
<Draconicus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave <--- This guide has yet to work for me.
<cwillu> kazil: no offense, but you're not invited;  they barely let me on it, and it's on my own damn server :)
<kazil> lol :)
<cwillu> kazil: btw, dapper has a nice gui tool that should launch if you double click the .deb file in nautilus
<Schalken> has anyone used gwget before?
<Kgentux> I need some help here with X.org resolutions : My modes line runs like this : Modes "1024x768" "1280x1024" ...........
<Toma-> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kazil> cwillu: hm? i`ve got ubuntu 5.1 that`s all i know :)
<Kgentux> The problem is even if I select 1024x768 as default , my Virtual screen is 1280x1024
<Toma-> pjfc: really, you dont EVER have to login as root.
<pjfc> Toma: the link is http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit go to the bottom of the page.
<cwillu> kazil: 5.10?  that's so October of last year :)
<ciaron> is there anything i should do before apt-get'ing an updated kernal image?
<cwillu> (and it's 5.10 (ten) not 5.1(one)) :)
<dngldoof> cwillu: leave it open if you wish.. I don't mind :)
<kazil> oh yeah! where can i see what i`ve got? breezy, dapper whatever
<kazil> cwillu: :P
<cwillu> 5.10 is breezy, you might wanna upgrade to dapper
<Toma-> pjfc: hit ctl-alt-backspace and login as your normal user, before you break something, please :)
<Schalken> ciaron: i changed mine without doing anything before hand. just synaptic'd it and restarted.
<kazil> cwillu: i know it`s october last year... i`ve got it like in february :D
<cwillu> ciaron: not really, apt should take care of everything fine, and the old will still be there if the new doesn't work
<ciaron> grand, cheers
<cwillu> ubotu tell kazil about upgrade
<kazil> cwillu: why would i liked to upgrade i don`t even know how to use thus
<Toma-> i wonder if i made all those people kill their x servers :/
<kazil> i mean this
<monzie> Is there any good visualization software in Ubuntu?
<kazil> <ubotu> cwillu wants you to know: Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> lol :D
<cwillu> kazil: because half the instructions we're giving you for media is based on that (there were alot of video/media changes for dapper I believe)
<Toma-> monzie: visulaisation?
<Toma-> *drunk spelling*
<Toma-> pjfc: you there?
<arno> Hello. I just installed VMware Server and I'm asked to connect to a VMware host... What should I answer?
<kazil> cwillu: a kick in the monitor and it will work for 5.10 too :D
<arno> thanks for your help
<Bazzi> arno: localhost, usually
<cwillu> lol
<kazil> is that free ship it still available for dapper?
<pjfc> Toma: Ya, I'm back (out of root) Thanks
<cwillu> kazil: but seriously, there's alot of polish put into dapper, you might want to do it :)
<arno> Bazzi : it doesn't work
<cwillu> kazil: yep, mine are due in 4 weeks or so
<Toma-> pjfc: ok, have you created these links?
<monzie> Toma-:
<Bazzi> arno then it is not installed properly :(
<Sjoerd-> is there any way I can undo remove I did via command line?
<tinklepants> polish??
<monzie> Toma-: scientific visualization..
<Draconicus> The official Ubuntu Shockwave guide, a recent development, does NOT work, apparently. Can somebody give some input on this?
<kazil> cwillu: i don`t unterstand your last writingz
<cwillu> kazil: also, that page has a nice gui tool to do the upgrade automatically (no messing with sources.list neccessary)
<kismet> Hi All! There is a way to change the widget used by openoffice so that it looks like KDE even under GNOME?
<arno> Bazzi : What should I do?
<cmk> c moi
<pjfc> Toma the links I have created last week.  Are they still active
<der0b> is there anything more annoying than trying to configure netcrap wifi cards in linux? (sorry, just needed to complain)
<cwillu> kazil: my shipit cd's for dapper, i.e., yes, you can still get free cd's :)
<Bazzi> arno: uninstall and reinstall
<cmk> how are you
<Toma-> monzie: hmmm :/ try synaptic and search under Name + Description
<Toma-> pjfc: goody.
<cmk> c moi
<cwillu> kismet: investigate the themes preference
<kazil> cwillu: oh! well... what`s the link? shipit.ubuntu.com?
<kazil> :D
<cwillu> in system
<cmk> i like informatique
<cwillu> ubuntu.com, and go look at it :)
<arno> How do you uninstall Bazzi?
<tinklepants> who else is drunk in here??
<cmk> i don't speak english
<Pjott> http://home.no.net/randazzo/error.txt  <-- I get that error when I try to make my Keyboard Norwegian
<Toma-> I em drunk :(
<kazil> toma, good for ya :D
<Bazzi> arno there must be some sort of uninstaller
<kismet> cwillu, I want only openoffice to use KDE widget not whole Gnome session...
<cwillu> brb
<Sjoerd-> Is there any way to get back a folder I removed via command line?
<Zalo> got the fglrx driver working now, so how do i enable 1920x1200 res? :)
<Fee^> Sjoerd-, no, that's the magic of *nix, rm is forever
<erUSUL> Sjoerd-: not an easy one :(
<cwillu> kismet: hmm;  I _think_ there's a way to specify a theme for a specific app, but I'm not sure where
<cwillu> kismet: sorry, that's all I got :/
<cmk> who speak french
<Toma-> pjfc: ok run this in a terminal "cd /tmp && wget http://ufpr.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/wine/wine-0.9.16.tar.bz2 && tar -jxf wine-0.9.16.tar.bz2"
<kazil> argh..  i don`t like registrations... too many typing... so many personal questions... i`m shy :D
<jrib> Sjoerd-: not if you used rm
<linux1> hiya how do you change the boot order on dual boot so pc boot into windows as first proity
* Fee^ has an rsync script to sync folders for backup purposes
<Sjoerd-> I wanted to remove my awstats folder and the apache2 one is gone now :)
<Fee^> bonjour cmk
<Sjoerd-> jrib: rm?
<cmk> i
<adaran> if i want to set my default umask, where'd be the right spot to change it?
<waylandbill_> Sjoerd-, get it off your backup. :-)
<erUSUL> Sjoerd-: apt-cache search undelete
<cmk> how are you fee
<Pjott> Can anyone please help? :)
<erUSUL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jrib> Sjoerd-: the command rm, if you used mv to move it to ~/.Trash then you could move it back
<Pjott> haha
<Fee^> cmk: i'm well :)
<Pjott> http://home.no.net/randazzo/error.txt  <-- I get that error when I try to make my Keyboard Norwegian
<Sjoerd-> jrib: I don't t hink there is a trash on the server package is there?
<pjfc> Toma: so far nothing happening just a ">"
* tinklepants gives out an irish round of *hugs* for all bodies drunk...
<Toma-> pjfc: you pressed \ at the end before you hit enter :)
<kazil> they won`t be reading my mind! no sir! 5.10 is goooood enough for me!
<Draconicus> Doesn't ANYONE care about Shockwave? People have been trying to get it to run natively on Linux for years! This is closer to feeling native than anything imagined before! Why will no one help me with it?!
<tinklepants> *hiccupss*
<cmk> do you speak french fee?
<Pjott> fee fee :p
<Toma-> Draconicus: because no-ones used it in years?
<jrib> Sjoerd-: how did you delete the folder?
<erUSUL> Pjott: it seems you hitted a bug. have you reported it in lounchpad. search there and in the forums to see if anybody else had the same problem
<pjfc> Toma: no I just cut and past the command.  I'll try again.
<Draconicus> Toma-: There are still old games that I'd like to play...
<kazil> our house... is in the middle of our street...
<Toma-> pjfc: obviously dont put the "s in there
<Fee^> cmk: en peu
<Fee^> <-american
<Sjoerd-> jrib: I used mc to delete it
<Pjott> erUSUL: Lounchpad ?
<cmk> a bientot
<Fee^> :)
<cmk> ok
<kazil> wehey! french fries :D
<Draconicus> Well hell, you're going to lose some potential Ubuntu users that want to play Shockwave games. Your loss.
<pjfc> Toma: A quote was included in my first attempt, things are happening now.
<Toma-> pjfc: awesome :)
<Draconicus> I'm usually very supportive of this distro.
<Pjott> I'll try to re-install :p
<mitcheloc> hey guys, i just reformatted one of my computers, stuck ubuntu on and i can't get the X-Display to start, i don't think it's recognizing my graphics driver....i grabbed the ati drivers and tried to run them, they seemed to install, no luck on reboot, how do i configure X via command line to use the drivers I installed? Please help! =)
<kazil> cwillu, where r u? here nobody listens to me but u :D
<jrib> Sjoerd-: ah I am not familiar with how mc deletes.  For example nautilus in gnome, just moves files to a .Trash.  I bet mc just deletes it completely and has no undo, but you could always use locate to search for what you deleted after doing a 'sudo update-db'
<pjfc> Toma: It's done and waiting in /tmp$
<imbrandon> mitcheloc, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Toma-> pjfc: ok, cd into the newly created wine dir
<kazil> hhmmm.... i think i need something more...
<kazil> oh yes! totem-xine
<orbin> mitcheloc: what video card do you have?
<Fee^> has anyone played with the new Wine to note any improvements?
<arno> When I reinstall VMware server I have : Setup is unable to find the "vmware" program on your machine. Please make sure it is installed. Do you want to specify the location of this program by hand?.... Why? thanks
* kazil went off googling :)
<pjfc> Toma: done
<Toma-> pjfc: then run "LDFLAGS="-L/lib32 -L/usr/lib32 -Wl,-rpath,/lib32 -Wl,-rpath,/usr/lib32"  ./configure" while leaving out ONLY the first and last quote.
<Sjoerd-> jrib: I tried to apt-get apache2 again but it didn't place back the folder in /etc/
<mitcheloc> imbrandon: i'm trying right now
<jrib> Sjoerd-: you could try to 'aptitude purge apache2' and then 'aptitude install apache2' again
<pjfc> Toma: done.  It seems to have liked that better.
<mitcheloc> orbin: i would have to pull out the card to check...let me try imbrandon's comand first, i know i always get their 8500+ drivers from the website
<Sjoerd-> jrib: Thanks
<Toma-> pjfc: :) itll probably error, but lets hope it doesnt.
<pjfc> Toma: should I go ahead with the "make depend"
<Toma-> pjfc: did it all work?
<Sjoerd-> jrib: Wow that is strange, it is back now - with all my config files still intact ...
<kazil> wish me good luck room... i`m off to my first instalation in ubuntu...
<finalbeta> does ubuntu save downloaded packages or does it have massive logfiles? afrer two days I'm up to 6.5gig disk space and I didn't even install anything big
* kazil is nervous
<jrib> Sjoerd-: that is strange
<Sjoerd-> jrib: Oh wait it's not - i'm looking on the wrong server
<Toma-> finalbeta: "sudo apt-get autoclean"
<Sjoerd-> jrib: Maybe I should do something else, I same way to confused :)
<Toma-> finalbeta: and  i personally use "sudo apt-get clean"
<arno> ???
<jrib> Sjoerd-: did that not bring back the /etc/apache2/ directory?
<finalbeta> thnx Toma-
<Toma-> np finalbeta
<Sjoerd-> jrib: no
<mitcheloc> imbrandon: i ran the command, rebooted and it booted fine, now i've got to reconfigure for my secondary monitor...
<Sjoerd-> jrib: I can steal it from the other server though, if needed
<jrib> Sjoerd-: hmm ok, that should have worked though
<pjfc> Toma: on "make depend" I get "make: *** No rule to make target `depend'.  Stop."
<Toma-> pjfc: 1 moment
<Sjoerd-> jrib: I did exactly as you sad, should I get the files from other server?
<YoussefAssad> hi folks
<Sjoerd-> jrib: or is there some other way? I would prefer a clean installation..
<jrib> Sjoerd-: sure, I don't what else to suggest
<Toma-> pjfc: just run make
<YoussefAssad> I have these files in / which are annoying me when I need to tab complete to a path. /usplash_fifo and /debootstrap/ - necessary?
<jrib> Sjoerd-: well you can purge and then check it's status after doing so to make sure the config files are not there, use dpkg -l apache2
<Toma-> YoussefAssad: youre running dapper?
<YoussefAssad> Toma-: yessir
<Toma-> YoussefAssad: id say its safe............ (MAYBE) dont delte. ONLY mv them first.
<Toma-> *delete
<arno> When I reinstall VMware server I have : Setup is unable to find the "vmware" program on your machine. Please make sure it is installed. Do you want to specify the location of this program by hand?.... Why? thanks
<Sjoerd-> jrib: http://pastebin.ca/69794
<Toma-> arno: contact your VMWARE distributor for help with it
<jrib> Sjoerd-: that's before doing 'aptitude purge apache2' right?
<YoussefAssad> Toma-: that's more dangerous than you think. I don't have a working optical drive, so if it b0rks something badly...
<Toma-> YoussefAssad: oh.
<pjfc> Toma: I retried the link statements.  The final one (libfreetype) gives an error ": Permission denied"
<Sjoerd-> jrib: I already did that, but I will do it again, and pastebin it as well
<Toma-> YoussefAssad: well, it wont effect /boot or grub at all, so you can always enter recovery mode
<mitcheloc> guys, i found this on a website online....  "f you are using an official ubuntu kernel there is no need to dick around with the rpm file from the ATI website - it will just get unnecessarily messy - SO DON'T, OK?"
<mitcheloc> so i already ran the alian -d rpm command to install it, should i uninstall and follow this?
<Sjoerd-> jrib: http://pastebin.ca/69795
<jrib> ubotu: tell mitcheloc about ati
<Toma-> pjfc: ok, run "sudo -s" enter your password, then do the cd /usr/lib32 then ln -s blah and so on
<mitcheloc> jrib: thanks
<jrib> Sjoerd-: hrmm it's not purging apache for some reason... can you pastebin the aptitude output?
<Toma-> mitcheloc: yeh, dont use ATI's drivers.
<Sjoerd-> jrib: It should be there.
<Toma-> mitcheloc: make sure you purge the configs from it too
<finalbeta> I'm using ati's driver, working fine with compiz (after some bugfixing)
<jrib> Sjoerd-: never mind, I see it
<Toma-> mitcheloc: as it, apt-get remove --purge ati_blah
<YoussefAssad> Toma-: reasonable point. Will try, thanks
<Toma-> YoussefAssad: good luck :D~
<YoussefAssad> :)
<Toma-> gawd i hate being capped :( downloading wine at 6kb/s is torture.
<jrib> Sjoerd-: and the 'dpkg -l apache2', is the one on that paste after purging?
<Sjoerd-> jrib: after the first one, before the second one
<jrib> Sjoerd-: ok, can see if it still says ii at the beginning now?
<Sjoerd-> jrib: It gives out the same when I type the command again
<Sjoerd-> jrib: ii?
<gnomefreak> someone have dapper with the us.archive.com repos?
<jrib> Sjoerd-: #
<jrib> ii  apache2        2.0.55-4ubuntu next generation, scalable, extendable web se
<_bt> why does file > quit on firefox close every instance of it ?
<Sjoerd-> jrib: oh, there seems to be a difference after all. It says rn now
<Toma-> _bt: not sure....
<Sjoerd-> jrib: Wait let me pastebin it.
<Toma-> _bt: file a bug with mozilla! :)
<jrib> Sjoerd-: it's ok, now try to install apache again
<kazil> long live bill gates!
<eanders> anyone here know how to install a basic gui (say xfce) on top of ubuntu server?
<Toma-> whos bill gates?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | Join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter | #ubuntu+1 is open for Edgy Eft
<Sjoerd-> jrib: http://pastebin.ca/69803
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<_bt> Toma-, does it do the same for you ?
<LPent> Hi, I messed up my system...big time. I need to re-install Ubuntu, but before I do, I want to copy my /home folder (completely). Can I do this from the Live CD?
<Toma-> _bt: yeh.
<pjfc> Toma: I ran the LDFLAGS command again this time I got more ouput  LDFLAGS="-L/lib32 -L/usr/lib32 -Wl,-rpath,/lib32 -Wl,-rpath,/usr/lib32"  ./configure
<pjfc> checking build system type... x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu
<pjfc> checking host system type... x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu
<pjfc> checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
<pjfc> checking for gcc... gcc -m32
<pjfc> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Toma-> LPent: yep
<pjfc> See `config.log' for more details.
<_bt> lpent, maybe we can help you sort your system out!
<gnomefreak> pjfc: use pastebin next time
<Toma-> pjfc: dont paste in here again, or you'll be banned.
<jrib> ubotu: tell pjfc about paste
<kazil> atleast this damn xp doesn`t show u the crap it has in it...
<Zalo> how to start fglrx-control??
* kazil is angry...
<orbin> LPent: might want to make a home partition next time
<gnomefreak> pjfc: did you install build-essential?
<LPent> _bt: I tried to install the alsa-driver because my headphones were not working. Now I can't login to the gui and get the error that libasound.so.2 does not exist
<pjfc> Toma: Thanks for the advice, I'm obviously new.
<Toma-> god im fat :(
<LPent> orbin: I am going to do this now ;-)
<Sjoerd-> jrib: I did apt-get install apache2 http://pastebin.ca/69805 .. still no apache2 folder :(
<Toma-> pjfc: :) run "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<_bt> lpent did you use apt-get ?
<pjfc> I'm getting a little round myself
<LPent> _bt: yes
<kazil> why have they made it sooooo difficult to make something work if u don`t have ic?
<_bt> LPent, have you tried logging into the console (alt+ctrl+f1) , and removing the alsa package you installed?
<Real-RIOT> hi
<Real-RIOT> I've got a problem with cyrus and mysql-auth.. the problem is that i'm using virtual domains... as a login i use for example foo@foo.de and the correct password... now when i look in the mysql.log I can only see the part in front of the @domainname... seems that cyrus strips the domainname from the login
<Real-RIOT> so the login fails...
<Toma-> kazil: ic?
<MrKeuner> hi, Can the macosx's native partition be shrinked in order to install ubuntu as dual boot? Or do I have to remove all data, partition and then reinstall macosx?
<pjfc> Toma: "build essentials is already newest version"
<jrib> Sjoerd-: oh I know why! one sec
<Toma-> kazil: are you talking about anything in aprticular or just generally flaming?
<Toma-> pjfc: ok..
<kazil> internet connection
<gnomefreak> kazil: instead of ranting how about telling us what issue you are having and see if we can help you
<Toma-> kazil: wireless? ppp? adsl?
<kazil> toma: notta!
<roxlu> hi all!
<LPent> _bt, I did manage that, but I was a bit careless, and it strated to uninstall all kinds of stuff. Now I can't even get into a console anymore. I was up half the night trying to rescue things, but I think re-installing is my best bet. Just hope I can save my home-dir to another partition
<roxlu> Can anyone maybe help me a bit with, firewall, router /  natd ...
<Toma-> carrier pidgeon ISP?
<MrKeuner> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<roxlu> ipfw, is only a firewall application which opens/blocks ports, right?
<jrib> Sjoerd-: do the purge and install with the apache2-common package
<_bt> LPent, you should be able to
<Real-RIOT> perhaps someone has an idea why the username is incorrect via pam?
<LPent> _bt: well, I'm gonna try...just wanted to make sure. thnx
<_bt> LPent, you will need somewhere to copy it tho
<kazil> gnomefreak: i`m sitting here for 3 days now, and i still can`t playback music!
<Toma-> pjfc: can you put a copy of config.log on pastebin?
<erUSUL> roxlu: it is an aplication to manage the firewall built in BSD's kernels afaik. for linux you have iptables
<gnomefreak> kazil: what type of file format and do your speakers work for any sounds?
<roxlu> oke thanx erUSUL ... I want to make a port lets say 1999 available to the outside world and It must 'redirect/forward' to an IP number like 192.168.1.10
<kazil> gnomefreak: actually i have a general problem. this ubuntu look s great and works perfectly, only if the user has a n internet connection. but if some1 has not access to the internet?
<pjfc> Toma: in wine directory there are to files with 'make' in their names  'Makefile.in' and 'Make.rules.in'.  --- What's paste bin?
<roxlu> do I need to open the port using ipfw.. and use natd to let it go to 192.168.1.10 ?
<mitcheloc> man, i got my screen working (hopefully 100%) , thanks guys!!!! ubuntu looks GORGEUS on my apple cinema 23"!!!
<Toma-> pjfc: dont worry about them.
<Toma-> ubotu tell pjfc about pastebin
<Toma-> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<gnomefreak> kazil: so what your saying is that sound works fine you here as a troll?
<Toma-> kazil: file a bug?
<Sjoerd-> jrib: No luck :( - http://pastebin.ca/69806
<erUSUL> roxlu: i do not know how i know i little bit about iptables but nothing about ipfw. Ask in a BSD forum
<erUSUL> roxlu: or chat room
<roxlu> ok
<jrib> Sjoerd-: you didn't purge apache2-common did you? I don't see it on the pastebin
<mathew-ef> Does anybody knows how to use the "ifupdown.sh" in Ununti 6.06 for WPA wireless setup?
<Sjoerd-> jrib: ah.. ok
<erUSUL> roxlu: sorry for not being of any help :(
<roxlu> doesn't matter! thanx anyway!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@62.108.117.1]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<MrKeuner> hi, Can the macosx's native partition be shrinked in order to install ubuntu as dual boot? Or do I have to remove all data, partition and then reinstall macosx?
<mathew-ef> Does anybody knows how to use the "ifupdown.sh" in Ubuntu 6.06 for WPA wireless setup?
<Toma-> MrKeuner: apparently with parted you can
<Sjoerd-> jrib: Alright that worked, thanks for your time :)
<imbrandon> MrKeuner, afaik you have to delete it and recreate it ( linux cant write HPFS+ so you might want to also create a fat32 part to transferfiles too )
<pjfc> Toma: I have pasted it
<flyleaf> ssd
<Toma-> pjfc: whats the link to your pastebin site?
<jrib> Sjoerd-: np, make sure you install apache2 now too, since that may have been removed when you removed apache2-common.  It turns out apache2-common is a dep of apache2 and apache2-common is what actually owns the directory you lost
<pjfc> Toma: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16326
<Toma-> thx
<snoops> mitcheloc just wait till you try out xgl and compiz :)
<rigonatti> !synce
<ubotu> I know nothing about synce
<rigonatti> :(
<Toma-> pjfc: ahhh you need that ia32lib package or something...
<Toma-> hang on
<mitcheloc> snoops: that sounds nice! how? =)
<mitcheloc> ubotu tell mitcheloc about xgl
<mitcheloc> ^ is that the guide i want?
<Zalo> what is wrong when everything locks up when i X, using fglrx
<Zalo> ?
<Toma-> pjfc: 'sudo apt-get install ia32-libs'
<rigonatti> does anyone know where can I find hot to install Synce to Dapper ?
<Zalo> exit x that is
<Toma-> rigonatti: what is Synce?
<snoops> what's your setup mitcheloc? nvidia card I guess?
<mwe> Zalo: poor ATI coders probably. check the log though
<pjfc> Toma: its says I already have the newest version
<Toma-> pjfc: hmm ok
<tinklepants> fuck shockwave & the malware horse it rode in on
<linux1> lol
<Toma-> !coc
<orbin> that's not very nice
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<snoops> you mean macromedia now adobe tinklepants?
<Toma-> tinklepants: read the code of conduct and ask/complain again.
<tinklepants> yes
<mitcheloc> snoops: i have an ati card, it's a bit older, probably 64mb's
<mitcheloc> via lspci -> ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200] 
<snoops> k.. I'll see if I can find the guide for ati mitcheloc.. you're using gnome I hope
<snoops> and the fglrx driver?
<mitcheloc> snoops: i'm new to guis on linux...i'm used to the command line, so if gnome is the default for ubuntu, then yes
<mitcheloc> snoops: yes
<sean> hello,somebody please tell me ,how can I recieve and send email with Evolution?
<tinklepants> a person has to be liturally insane to pitch a *sissy* fit over lack-of-shockwave access
<jrib> rigonatti: synce-kde seems to be in the universe repository, apt-cache search -n synce, may help you see what is available
<orbin> rigonatti: er, install it from the repos?
<snoops> well, probably should learn what xgl and compiz is first mitcheloc.. it's still an alpha product.. :)
<mwe> sean: huh? isn't evolution an email client ?
<snoops> but when you want to install it and such give http://www.compiz.net/viewtopic.php?id=389 a go
<sean> mwe,  yes
<mitcheloc> snoops: i understood xgl to be a cubed like interface right? the screen rotates?
<orbin> sean: what's the issue? just steup an account and go crazy
<snoops> nah, that's compiz
<mwe> sean: well, compose, send mail I guess
* mitcheloc very excited about having his machine on ubuntu finally!
<finalbeta> I've just set up wine for my old windows password manager, working fine. But the windows wine start don't have a button in the tastbar.  How can I get that. (hope you can make sense of this)
<Toma-> pjfc: i dare say, im  stumped. :*( i wish i had a spare 64-bit install to fool with. ive just installed 32bit ubuntu on my 64-bit cpu. runs just as fast anyway...
<snoops> xgl is an open gl rendered server layer for x server
<mwe> which crashes a lot
<snoops> compiz makes use of xgl to show lots of eye candy and add to usability
<sean> orbin, you mean Evolution is not good for email?
<gnomefreak> tinklepants: if your here to complain about shockwave than your in the wrong channel if you are here to get help with ubuntu or help others with ubuntu than please either ask you question or answer some
<Toma-> finalbeta: Apps > Accessories > Alacarte
<mitcheloc> snoops: okay, i'll have to look into it later then, and i will, but need to get some work done right now and finish setting up the ubuntu machine
<finalbeta> mwe , disable wobbly and some of the other dumb plugings, then it runs pretty stable
<rigonatti> orbin: Strange coz this how to:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=136257   didnt work
<twb> I say.
<sean> mwe,  could you please tell me how to finish it?
<mitcheloc> specifically i got to figure out how to mount the nfs partition on my drive...*hope i didn't delete it during install*
<snoops> wobbly is totally awesome once you get use to it finalbeta and tweak it
<orbin> sean: no, i mean it's pretty much a no-brainer to use.  what are you having problems with
<twb> I noticed that Shift+NumLock doesn't enable mouse emulation in X anymore.
<mwe> finalbeta: I did. it would still freeze for like 15 secs sometimes
<finalbeta> Toma, I mean the tast bar, the bar on the bottom of the screen where open programs have a little bar :p
<twb> How do I get it back?
<mwe> finalbeta: But it was less unstable, yes
<Toma-> finalbeta: OH. taskbar.
<finalbeta> mwe, weird, it's running ok here.
<pjfc> Toma: Thanks! you have given me more time than I thinks is fair to ask for.  I did find a script once, but I don't know how to run it.  I'll try to locate again maybe that will be more successful.
<mwe> sean: I dont know what you're asking exactly
<sean> orbin, I can't use it to recieve email from hotmail.
<rigonatti> CAn anyone help me with synce ?
<sean> mwe, problem with hotmail
<MadMerC> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mwe> sean: well hotmail is webmail isn't it?
<Toma-> pjfc: if you have a script, i usually use "sh scriptname"
<orbin> rigonatti: perhaps you should post to the thread w/ your problem/s
<Toma-> pjfc: sorry i didnt solve anything :(
<sean> mwe,  I am not sure
<rigonatti> the thread is to Breezy :(
<mwe> sean: I don't think you can configure any mail client to get your webmail, except outlook express maybe
<snoops> I thought hotmail has pop3 and smtp addresses as well mwe
<mwe> snoops: maybe
<mwe> snoops: I wasn't aware if so
<snoops> or maybe imap.. hmm
<Toma-> rigonatti: try looking for synce in synaptic
<spacey> hotmail doesn't have imap/smtp AFAIK. its some strange http protocol that makes it work with OE. *maybe* it does have pop3 if you pay extra. not sure.
<mwe> sean: You would set up the account like in any other client. go to hotmail.com for details I think
<sean> mwe, that means I can only read my email in web. it couldn't be download to my computer?
<mu1> hey all
<mwe> sean: But IIRC outlook express has some kind of hotmail integration built in so don't follow instructoins for that
<mwe> sean: unless it has pop/imap access as well I don't know if hotmail does
<mwe> sean: gmail does
<vincenz> Anyone know how to stop an application from hangnig while it sends stuff to the printer
<steev> you can only get imap/smtp from hotmail if you are a paying customer of the service
<ouaibe> hmmm what should I do if I have that infamous BCM4318 wifi card, and it won't work either with ndiswrapper nor with bcm43xx ?
<vincenz> so I can possibly send multiple thngs instead of having to wait each time
<sean> mwe, oh.that's a problem.
<finalbeta> For the ones that want to download hotmail mail: FreePOPs 0.0.99 lets you do it
<mwe> sean: what is?
<sean> mwe, every time I want to read my email . I have to login hotmail's web site.
<finalbeta> quaibe , what is the problem with bcm...
<ouaibe> well, I have that huge post on the forums
<finalbeta> sean FreePOPS ....
<ouaibe> with bcm the witness light shows up
<ouaibe> but I can't change squat in iwconfig
<soundray> vincenz: what application is that?
<ouaibe> needless to say that dhclient doesn't work.
<sean> finalbeta, Freepops can dowload hotmail' e-mail?
<mwe> sean: not if it provides pop3 access
<ouaibe> but apparently the 4318 shouldn't work with bcm43xx, so I uninstalled it, blacklisted it etc, and used ndiswrapper instead
<mu1> I have a slight problem. I Had Windows installed. and then installed Ubuntu 6.06 and love it. though I never to do some work in Windows (yes day time job, work) and used Partition Magic which stuffed my MBR so now grub does not work. any ideas how to reinstall grub/ fix it. I have search and tried a few things with no luck
<finalbeta> sean , ah, they advertise they can...
<nige_> how do I create a /dev/null folder
<mitcheloc> are there any better looking alternatives then gaim?
<nige_> i want to see the proxy usage for a bit
<mu1> i'm in the live CD thing o dapper right now
<soundray> mu1: there is info on the wiki:
<soundray> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ouaibe> but the witness light doesn't lit up, and I have the same iwconfig problem, except I do not even have the essid set correctly with it...
<sean> finalbeta, okay, I try it now
<mu1> soundray, thanks, i'll have a look. I've been searching in google and have not come across that yet :) guess i'm searching for the wrong words
<solsTiCe> where can i find md5sum of the iso ?
<gnomefreak> mitcheloc: what type of chat?
<soundray> solsTiCe: run 'md5sum file.iso'
<solsTiCe> yes i kinow that
<mwe> I think you have to pay for pop3 access to hotmail
<twb> Fixed
<twb> xmodmap -e 'keysym Num_Lock = Pointer_EnableKeys' &
<nige_> !/dev/null
<ubotu> I know nothing about /dev/null
<wotdu> hey guys
<solsTiCe> on the mirror there is a MD5SUMS
<ouaibe> hehe what is there to know about /dev/null ;)
<wotdu> does anyone know what was that thing to make aMSN look like a normal GNOME/GTK2 app ?
<finalbeta> ouaibe: don't know, I installed a linksys with that chip yesterday with WPA. followed some page on the wiki. I did needed to use the drivers that came with the card and not the ones the recommended, else you see errors in dmesg. after that gnome-network-manager worked fine, did everything
<finalbeta> ouaibe: still on B mode, doesn't want to work with G mode :/
<mwe> wotdu: I think you need to recompile tcl/tk. I'm not into the details though
<ouaibe> k...
<ouaibe> I've tried with like 5 different drivers
<wotdu> hmm mwe
<artefact> xnix i made "metacity &", it shows me "[1]  5942" and it works but my keyboard isn't azerty (it is quwerty)
<ouaibe> I so much hate hardware manufacturers
<wotdu> i can't find anything about it on google
<wotdu> but i had it like that some time ago
<Raul654> Can someone recommend a good graphical SFTP program for ubuntu?
<nige_> gftp
<wotdu> Raul654: gftp
<nige_> :)
<nige_> its so good, I use in my kde sessions
<mjr> Raul654, Nautilus can handle it, but gftp is good if you don't like the interface for that
<ouaibe> I've already explained everything there: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190177&page=2
<finalbeta> ouaibe: I used this guide : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx but don't use drivers they recommend, but extract from the ones that came with the card
<erUSUL> Raul654: in the seveas repo there are versions of gftp with ssl support
<Raul654> thanks
<ouaibe> had it been my notebook, I would juste have bought an external wiif
<ouaibe> yup, that's what I did... I will try again, just to see....
<Avdi> does anyone know of a general solution for creating consistent /dev/ symlinks for hotplug devices?
<mu1> thank you. rebooting to try!
<finalbeta> ouaibe:  make sure you check dmesg when they tell you to. at that point you know if it worked or not
<Raul654> one more question
<erUSUL> Avdi: i'm not sure to understand what you want
<ouaibe> yup, it doesn't tell squat ;)
<ouaibe> only, eth1 : link not active
<ouaibe> or such
<Raul654> how do I add a link to the trash applet or the computer from the desktop?
<erUSUL> Raul654: i recomend using gtweak-ui nautilus
<Avdi> when I plug in my thumbdrive, I want the system to recognize it and create a /dev/lexar_thumbdrive link to whatever actual /dev/sdb* device was created
<Avdi> likewise with my camera
<ouaibe> but I was really impressed by the work done with bcm43xx and/or ndiswrapper
<Avdi> likewise with my touchpad, which is assigned a different device depending on whether a USB mouse is plugged in when I boot
<ouaibe> its just completely crackhead to imagine taking windows drivers and using them in linux
<cmk> I
<Avdi> I know I can edit my hotplug/udev configuration to recognize these specific devices
<Avdi> but I'm looking for a general solution
<cmk> I M FRENCH
<erUSUL> Avdi: you have to write udev rules. take a look in  /etc/udev/rules.d/
<dr_willis> Avdi,  for the mouse - you can set xorg.conf to use /dev/input/mice - and that will be 'all' mice - I think  that way  you could have 2+ mice/pads plugged in and thjey all work
<erUSUL> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Avdi> dr_willis: that doesn't work, and I'll explain why
<finalbeta> ouaibe: it's like wine I guess, sometimes it works just fine.
<ouaibe> haha yeah, wine is awesome, its merely 1:1 perf
<ouaibe> sometimes even faster
<Avdi> dr_willis: it's a built-in Synaptics touchpad which requires a reference to the specific /dev/input* device in xorg.conf in order to enable all it's features
<paryl> my usb mouse has been refusing to work, and i tracked it down to acpi... acpi=off in the boot line of grub causes it to work, but then i don't have any of the acpi functions.  any idea what i can do?
<finalbeta> I was impressed today when my windows password manager worked fine inside wine. took 5 mins to set the whole thing up. Last time when I wanted to install wine on fedora it never worked
<Avdi> dr_willis: sure, it works as /dev/mice; but without any of it's advanced features
<cr3> how come one of my ubuntu installations has a sleep option whereas the other installations don't?
<Larsson-Sweden> Is there an adblocker for Opera?
<Avdi> so when my system boots with a USB mouse plugged in, the reference to /dev/input2 in xorg.conf is wrong, and it falls back to generic /dev/mice support
<grogoreo> I've just had a look at downloading the dapper install CD as I want to install it on another computer, but noticed that there is a Desktop Install and a Server where the Desktop seems to be a LiveCD and then you install it after that. Is this the new way to install ubuntu?
<finalbeta> does GNOME/compiz has a key combination to lock the desktop? (didn't find it on google)
<finalbeta> grogoreo: for the desktop, yes.
<finalbeta> works fine, but I didn't find how to install to anything else then ext3
<_jason> finalbeta: system > preferences keyboard shortcuts, you can set one
<Avdi> I'm looking for something that hooks into the hotplug system, assigns USB devices a unique symlink derived from their device type and unique id, and remembers the assignment for the future
<finalbeta> thnx _jason
<grogoreo> finalbeta, so is the install a graphical program running on the LiveCD? I would prefere the old way of installing
<Avdi> So that whenever the device is plugged in, that unique /dev/ symlink is always restored
<rahul84> how do i use the crontab file?
<recover_> How do I install Unreal Tournament? I have the Game of the year edition
<Bassetts> ubuntu is really fussy about what it mounts in my dvd drive
<erUSUL> Avdi: you have to write udev rules. take a look in  /etc/udev/rules.d/ the one that looks 60-symlinks
<soundray> Avdi: I think you're touching on one of Linux's tender spots. This issue has been the source of flamewars on lkml and elsewhere.
<rixxon> i get errors trying to install vmware-player via apt-get
<amarokker> Is there a way to get access to the flash memory stick device on a sony-ericsson mobile phone?
<Avdi> erUSUL: I want you to pretend for a second that I'm the standard desktop user that Ubuntu is aimed at, and not a linux geek
<amarokker> w810i to be exact.
<finalbeta> grogoreo: don't know exactly what you mean, but you boot the live cd, you can do everything like a normal desktop, and you have a menu option, install to HD, it's a 6 step wizard and takes 25 mins
<soundray> Avdi: udev is getting there, but as you've noticed, it isn't quite the solution for remembering indvidual devices yet.
<erUSUL> soundray: the solution as i said twice is to write aproppiate udev rules
<Avdi> when I use windows, it ALWAYS assigns my thumbdrive to e:/
<finalbeta> I don't know the old way, first time ubuntu user.
<Bassetts> =( ubuntu just made another coaster from my dvd-rs
<snoops> your burner you mean!
<Avdi> soundray: are you aware of any projects in this direction that I could assist?
<soundray> erUSUL: that's not generic; ie. you have to write a rule for every device that you want recognized in the future.
<mu1> damn that did not work
<Bassetts> snoops: so why does it work in windows?
<soundray> Avdi, no, but I'd look for a udev-related mailing list.
<Bassetts> snoops: ubuntu is really dodgy with my dvd-rw
<snoops> what software are you using?
<erUSUL> Avdi: except if you plug previusly another one. if you do so yours becomes suddenly f: and if you make new partitions or add  a new hard drive... well you see where i'm going no?
<Avdi> soundray: is it really udev?  I thought udev tried to stay lower-level than that
<soundray> Avdi: like I say, I'm not the expert. Just pretending ;)
<Bassetts> snoops: nautilus
<rahul84> please help me on how to use crontab
<snoops> you could try nero Bassetts
<Avdi> erUSUL: yes, it's imperfect in windows, but slightly better.  I wouldn't have the problem I had last night, where my thumdrive kept slipping out and getting assigned a new device every time, invalidating all my terminal sessions
<Snow_Shelter> hello all
<mu1> lets try this one
<Bassetts> snoops: well ubuntu sometimes sees a cd-r or dvd-r sometimes doesnt
<Bassetts> snoops: it its pot luck if it sees a cd...
<Snow_Shelter> I added the edgy eft mirrors to my dapper PPC and updated to Edgy Eft to get 2.6.17. Unfortunately. wireless still isn't fuctional, is there some guide I need to follow to set it up properly, or was the computer supposed to do that for me?
<erUSUL> soundray: if you assing i label (with mtools) to your thumbdrive udev will use the label to create the links and the media mountpoint (this is done by pmount)
<soundray> Avdi: one of the things I like about Ubuntu is that it mounts USB storage devices to mountpoints that are based on the filesystem label. For me, that's progress.
<Avdi> is this something others wouldf be interested in?  A general system for rememberiong hotplugged devices and assigning them the same unique /dev/ symlink every time?
<Avdi> soundray: believe me, I agree
<erUSUL> Avdi: if your drive is disconnecting then you have a hardware problem. i experienced the same with an external cdrom
<Snow_Shelter> Avdi: meh, my computer already does that
<Bassetts> what should my fstab line look like for my cdrom?
<soundray> erUSUL: is mtools good for labelling an existing FAT32?
<Avdi> erUSUL: it's a thumbdrive.  you plug it into the USB port.  sometimes it slips out when I shift the lapttop around. it's not a hardware problem, it's the nature of the beast.
<jhonny> hola hay alguien
<Snow_Shelter> Bassetts: /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<erUSUL> soundray: there is a how to in the wiki.
<soundray> erUSUL: I'll look it up. Thank you!
<Bassetts> so fstab is ok
<Bassetts> =( why wont my dvd drive work
<Jombob> Is there any tool for checking is a filesystem is ok?
<Avdi> Snow_Shelter: how did you get your computer to do that?
<Snow_Shelter> Bassetts: no power? cable not plugged in?
<Snow_Shelter> Avdi: I don't know, it just always assigns them the same /dev/
<Bassetts> Snow_Shelter: the dvd drive is ok, ubuntu jus thardly mounts anything
<Snow_Shelter> Bassetts: kernel doesn't have necessary fs support?
<soundray> Jombob: yes, several. Do a 'ls /sbin/fsck*'
<Jombob> thanks
<Bassetts> Snow_Shelter: huh, noob here ;P
<soundray> Jombob: always unmount before you check
<Jombob> do i do that?
<Snow_Shelter> Bassetts: your kernel doesn't have what it needs to read cdrom formats, although that doesn't seem likel
<Snow_Shelter> likely*
<Snow_Shelter> Bassetts: you installed from cd or DVD?
<Bassetts> Snow_Shelter: its working now... annoying
<Bassetts> Snow_Shelter: cd
<Snow_Shelter> Bassetts: check for loose cable inside the computer
<Snow_Shelter> Bassetts: this is IDE or SATA drive?
<Bassetts> IDE
<Bassetts> the HD is sata
<soundray> Jombob: the best way is to boot from a Live CD and run the checks from there if you suspect an inconsistency.
<Jombob> ok thanks....
<Snow_Shelter> Bassetts: heh. like my computer. Anyway, check the IDE cable at the drive and the master end
<Jombob> my file system keeps becoming read-only. Any ideas on that?
<Bassetts> Snow_Shelter: ok ill do that when my downloads are done :)
<Bassetts> im sure its not, im pretty sure i check a while ago
<Polibio> hi
<Snow_Shelter> Bassetts: not to sound crazy, but just open up the case while it's running, and make sure the cables are in tight
<soundray> Jombob: could be trouble. Backup all important data on the affected partition to a safe place.
<Snow_Shelter> Bassetts: it wont harm anything as long as you don't unplug it, and are grounded
<Polibio> what FTP program would you use to send files to a remote site?
<Jombob> Hard or soft?
<Bassetts> Snow_Shelter: its pretty much impossible to undo it right now =P
<Snow_Shelter> Polibio: I don't know if ncftp's been absorbed by wget, but I'd use ncftp
* erUSUL time to watch football (soccer) adios!
<Snow_Shelter> Bassetts: ok
<Bassetts> Snow_Shelter: ill check later, im confident inside the pc, i made it =P
<soundray> Jombob: what?
<Snow_Shelter> erUSUL: heh
<Polibio> aham
<lionelp> Hi Detox_Elive :)
<Snow_Shelter> Bassetts: cool, is it AMD or Pentium based?
<Jombob> uhhh who's playing?
<Detox_Elive> have a prob wtih my ubuntu machine being seen by the router
<Jombob> Ummm... you think it might be a hardware problem?
<erUSUL> Jombob: Spain - arabia ;)
<Bassetts> Snow_Shelter: P4 EMT64 HT =D
<soundray> Jombob: yes.
<Snow_Shelter> Bassetts: you made it and you aren't confident about the cable? wow, I've made 2, and I'm always sure
<Detox_Elive> can anyone review the /netwrok/interfaces file with me?
<lionelp> Detox_Elive: can you paste it on pastebin ?
<Snow_Shelter> Bassetts: ahh, I've got a P4 S478, and AMD 64 S939
<Bassetts> Snow_Shelter: im confident i put it in right, but you never know, i may of knocked it out slightly
<Khamael> when I try to send mail with evolution, I get this "RCPT TO <razi3l@start.no> feilet: Relaying not allowed: razi3l@start.no" what is wrong?
<Detox_Elive> no am on other pc
<Jombob> thanks soundaray :-)
<Bassetts> Snow_Shelter: what else is in there?
<Detox_Elive> right now
<Snow_Shelter> Bassetts: what else?
<Snow_Shelter> Bassetts: ?
<Detox_Elive> wcn isntall xchat on tht one but will take me a few min
<Bassetts> Snow_Shelter: ram etc
<Jombob> who are you gonna support in the match?
<digggg> hello guys. anyone else here having problems with dapper+geforce fx go5200+ nvidia-glx?
<Detox_Elive> or you could meet me in #epios and I can type it there?
<Snow_Shelter> P4 3.0Ghz HT, FX 5200, 512Mb, 20GB, CDROM
<Bassetts> nice
<soundray> Jombob: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jombob> I'm not a big fan of arabians but that only 'cos of media brainwashing
<Detox_Elive> which would you prefer?
<Jombob> lol
<Snow_Shelter> AMD64, Geforce 6600GT, 1GB, 250GB SATAII, DVD DL
<Bassetts> Snow_Shelter: P4 3GHz HT 64bit, Radeon 9500, 1gb pc3200 ram, 80gb sata, dvd+-rw
<Bassetts> Snow_Shelter: i want your 6600gt heh
<digggg> what's with all the specs?
<Hagbard_Ub> I have gf2
<Snow_Shelter> Bassetts: how's the ATi support in Ubuntu? I've heard that ATi drivers for linux are #$%^
<Bassetts> Snow_Shelter: upgrading to 2gb ram, 6600gt sli, and about a teragig of hd space :)
<Snow_Shelter> digggg: just comparing computers
<Bassetts> Snow_Shelter: i use the default, but yes they
<Bassetts> are
<Bassetts> , i gtg talk later Snow_Shelter
<digggg> cool. lol @ Bassetts . a teragig?
<Snow_Shelter> Bassetts: don't put 2 6600's in SLi
<Bass|Away> digggg: yeh, alot of crap =)
<Snow_Shelter> Bassetts: for that kind of money, get a 7800 or a 7900, they blow 2 6600's out of the water
<Snow_Shelter> Bass|Away: a tip, you can get a 7800 cheap right now cause nVidia has the 7900 and the 7950
<digggg> AMD64 X2. X800GTO. 320gig sataII. 1gb ram.  dvd+-rw . dvd-rom. =P
<Snow_Shelter> digggg: why do you need two optical drives?
<Snow_Shelter> digggg: you run windows?
<Snow_Shelter> digggg: all my windows friends have 2 optical drives for ripping + burining DVDs, I only have one. Rip to harddrive, re-encode, then burn again. It's cheaper, and works better
<Snow_Shelter> digggg: plus, you can do it long after you've returned the DVD ;)
<Snow_Shelter> I need to shut up and get amsn working on PPC
<Snow_Shelter> later
* Snow_Shelter is away
<Jombob> can anyone suggest a better gui ftp client than gftp?
<Detox_Server> >>>> Lionelp>>>   look for private chat window
<Hobbsee> Snow_Shelter: if that's an away message, please get rid of it.
<Kibou> Jombob: what's wrong with gftp?
<digggg> @ Snow_Shelter : but having 2 optical drives you dont have rip it to the harddrive first, which is substantially slower.....
<lionelp> Detox_Server: as your pseudo is not registered, i am not seeing what you are typing :-(
<Infecto> hi all
<Snow_Shelter> Hobbsee: nope
<Snow_Shelter> digggg: I like my way better
<Hobbsee> Snow_Shelter: yeah, i suspected it wasnt :)
<Infecto> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16327
<digggg> Snow_Shelter: cool. it's just a preference. =D
<Infecto> can some one help me with this problem?
<Infecto> maybe some one fight this
<Snow_Shelter> digggg: use the money I save to get some ECC DDR!
<gnomefreak> Infecto: what is the problem?
<Infecto> opera crash
<Infecto> dont work
<Infecto> i did as is write on
<gnomefreak> what type of site are you opening when it crashes?
<soundray> Infecto: I solved something like that like this: 'dpkg --purge opera ; firefox'
<twobitsprite> hey... I have mediawiki installed, but I want to install a second instance of it, or at least create a second wiki with a seperate namespace and URL... any ideas?
<rahul84> please help me on how to use crontab
<digggg> Snow_Shelter, : why do u need ECC rams? are they for servers or something?
* gnomefreak added java path to var.
<soundray> rahul84: there are lots of gentle introductions on the web - have you searched?
<Snow_Shelter> digggg: nope, NF4. If you have ECC, you can overclock higher than if you didn't, because the RAM auto corrects the errors
<rahul84> soundray: yes..but i am not getting the correct result
<Infecto> gnomefreak: no tupe of  any site
<Infecto> just clean opera
<Snow_Shelter> digggg: plus, it's just plain and simple more reliable
<rahul84> soundray: log shows erro 0*0001
<Infecto> i`m typing opera and then its crashing
<Snow_Shelter> blah, powerbook needs more than 2 USB ports
<gnomefreak> Infecto: on dapper?
<digggg> Snow_Shelter, : ahaa.. that's what they're for..... they're a lot more expensive than regular rams right? like 3 times?
<gnomefreak> Infecto: what version of opera is it?
<carlf1> isnt there a "automatical log in as user foo" option somehwere?
<Infecto> 9.0
<Snow_Shelter> digggg: 2x to 3x, yea
<soundray> rahul84: can you paste your crontab on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<gurumeditationer> I know the way to run 32bit stuff on 64bit ubuntu is to make a 32bit chroot but is there a reason ubuntu doesn't do it like fedora core?
<Snow_Shelter> digggg: Error correcting something
<Snow_Shelter> !ecc
<ubotu> I know nothing about ecc
<azureal> hi, why would it give me this reminder?  "Don't forget to copy firmware to your hotplug's firmware directory and have thehotplug tools in place."
<carlf1> Snow_Shelter: I have a ibm thinkpad that only has 1 usb - bleck
<soundray> carlf1: System-Admin-Login Window
<Snow_Shelter> bah, has no one taught this bot about hardware?
<carlf1> soundray: thanks
<Snow_Shelter> carlf1: that's just bad design
<gnomefreak> im thinking filing a bug with opera on that because 9.0 has not been released yet but i dont know what the policy for opera is.
<Snow_Shelter> blagh, why wont amsn install?
<azureal> hi, why would it give me that above reminder? (about the hotplug tools in place)
<pepsi> hello, I have a problem with ubuntu linux...I tried the 6.06 live cd on my laptop, it appears all to work until X should be started, then the screen remains black...is there any option to avoid starting X at boot or to manually configure it?
<Snow_Shelter> I'd really love it if someone at Ubuntu made a newer version of amsn. The CVS version is quite stable, and includes _many_ features that the standard version doesn't
<azureal> oh, nvm, it looked like i didnt type it =P
<Snow_Shelter> pepsi: rescue, perhaps?
<Snow_Shelter> pepsi: you want to install from live cd too?
<soundray> pepsi: try the vga=771 boot option. Read the help screens at boot to learn exactly how.
<carlf1> pepsi: yes - hit F1 at the boot prompt
<rahul84> soundray: i have posted it..
<Iron_Hawk> hi all !
<pepsi> Snow_Shelter, yes, I want to install it
<pepsi> i guess the problem isnt the console video mode but the x server that is somehow misconfigured automatically..with knoppix it works
<soundray> rahul84: you need to fill in the username field before /bin/yasuc
<trainer> can someone help me, I seem to have nuked firefox:   "Could not launch menu item    Details: Failed to execute child process "firefox" (No such file or directory)"      ...note: I previously did this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<rahul84> soundray: even then its not working..
<soundray> rahul84: did you run crontab -e to make that entry?
<Iron_Hawk> i would like to ask a question as i am newbbie to this distribution
<soundray> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Snow_Shelter> pepsi: install from command line?
<Iron_Hawk> lol
<Iron_Hawk> thx guys
<Iron_Hawk> ok so
<Snow_Shelter> does anyone know if wish is platform independent?
<Iron_Hawk> i installed the live cd
* Snow_Shelter claps
<Iron_Hawk> and i found that there is no dev evnironment to distribution
<Snow_Shelter> Iron_Hawk: you have to install it from apt-get or synaptic
<soundray> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first!)
<Iron_Hawk> you are terrific guys
<Iron_Hawk> thx a lot for your assistance
<rahul84> soundray: i did run crontab -e in root
<wastrel> hello
<Iron_Hawk> but i must admit that ubuntu is impressive
<Snow_Shelter> ubotu: yes, unfortunately that isn't always an option. I find that sometimes the packages in Ubuntu are older, or just don't exsist. Take for example video-dvdrip. I used it all the time, but in Ubuntu, the package is borken
<Snow_Shelter> broken*
<soundray> rahul84: can you not run 'while true ; do /bin/yasuc ; sleep 300 ; done'?
<rahul84> soundray: were should i write that command to?
<soundray> rahul84: in a terminal (Alt-F2, enter 'gnome-terminal')
<Snow_Shelter> today's forecast, dark and cloudy, with a chance of drive-by.
<soundray> rahul84: btw, are you sure that your program is located in /bin/ ?
<sean> finalbeta, Do you know how to use "gotmail"?
<sean> finalbeta, I have just heart , gotmail can recieve from hotmail
<Polibio> what is the best FTP graphical program to upload files to your site?  there is one that preserve the files timestamps in order to not reupload already uploaded files?
<slider> http://www.freewebs.com/flipisolinux/
<KenSentMe> Polibio: i use gftp, but i don't know about the timestamp feature
<Polibio> thanks KenSentMe
<xwind_> if my network card works ok for a cdrom install, does it follow that it will also work on a netboot install?
<Iron_Hawk> do i have to install again ? i cant switch as an admin ? password is wrong !
<lauri> hi there
<Iron_Hawk> hi
<lauri> how can i update from breezy to dapper using a desktop cd???
<sivanicon> im editing the /etc/samba/smb.conf can i add a line thats not present?
<sivanicon> 'netbios name = hostname' to be specific
<soundray> Iron_Hawk: have you used the same password as the one you used to login?
<lauri> any hel???
<azureal> lo, i'm following this thread http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623  to get my wireless card to work -- the first steps are going fine, but I'm unsure if I need to do the wpasupplicant steps
<lauri> help
<xwind_> my card is an RTL8139 built-in and it fails on a pxeboot scenario.
<linux1> hiya ppl trying to install isdnvboxserver and getting this message unresolved dependenances " (isdnvboxserver:
<linux1>  Depends: isdnutils-base (=1:3.8.2005-12-06-2ubuntu4) but it is not installable
<linux1>  Depends: tcl8.3 (>=8.3.5) but it is not installable
<linux1> )  what do i need to do to install it have all reposritys open at the mo
<rahul84> soundray: yes the program is located in /bin
<azureal> for I can see that I am part of the correct network under 'iwconfig' but no signs of eth1 in 'ifconfig'
<xwind_> could it be that there is no driver for it in netboot?
<Iron_Hawk> yes
<Iron_Hawk> i used the same as a user
<rahul84> soundray: after i execute the crontab -e, i wrote it to /etc/crontab...is it right?
<Gilgamesch> Hi
<feld_> hey fellas. I usually don't use Ubuntu, but I have it on this laptop. I haven't tried any other linuxes on it because this works perfect. I have a problem though:
<Iron_Hawk> i shouldnt?
<Gilgamesch> I'm new to ubuntu and linux
<soundray> rahul84: no... cron should load the crontab automatically once you save and exit
<xwind_> ok i surrender on netboot, will just have to do cdrom installs for all 20 computers. :(
<azureal> any ideas?
<feld_> I cannot make the touchpad STOP WORKING! I completely removed it from xorg.conf. Any ideas?
<Iron_Hawk> Me too!!!
<finalbeta> sean , I never heared of gotmail. sry
<Gilgamesch> and have a problem with the Partitions
<lauri> ?????????????????????????
<soundray> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this IRC channel are volunteers. Please be patient and polite. The IRC guidelines can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<blackline> Anyone who knows a guide where i can read about keybinding?
* azureal laughs at soundray
<Gilgamesch> I use Ubuntu and WinXP but cannot access my WinXP Partitions
<sean> finalbeta, it's ok ,thanks:)
<Gilgamesch> I can read but cannot write
<Iron_Hawk> how can i find my pasword ? as admin ?
<Iron_Hawk> lol
<rahul84> soundray: so how do i actually run crontab?
<wastrel> Gilgamesch:  you can't write ntfs from linux
<Gilgamesch> and changing permissions doesn't work...
<krazykit> Iron_Hawk: you don't need it.  use sudo
<Iron_Hawk> aaaa!
<Gilgamesch> I don't have ntfs
<Iron_Hawk> thx ! i will try it
<azureal> Gilgamesch yea, you should have set up windows as fat32
<krazykit> !tell Iron_Hawk about sudo
<Gilgamesch> I use fat32
<Iron_Hawk> no thx a lot i need to read a little..
<snoops> how it been mounted as fat32 Gilgamesch?
* soundray needs to pause a little to regain own patience
<sean> finalbeta, so finalbeta ,where are  you come from?
<snoops> has it*
<Iron_Hawk> but i am newbbie .. i love goint against the wind though
<sean> finalbeta, I am from china
<Gilgamesch> /home/FILES
<Iron_Hawk> thx a lot !
<finalbeta> sean: belgium
<azureal> Gilgamesch: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-newbie/28134-quick-help-mounting-fat32-partition.html
<Gilgamesch> thanx!!!
<truz_`24> If you replace a nic with a new one, how do you assign the new one to "eth0"?
<Iron_Hawk> time to read ! bye adn thx again!
<azureal> np =)
<slider> http://www.freewebs.com/flipisolinux/
<lauri> no help on how to update from cd???
<digggg> hwo do i check how many fps i've got for glxgear?
<digggg> how*
<farous> digggg: glxgears --printfps
<digggg> tahnk you
<farous> digggg: or  glxgears -printfps
<fidel> hi
<Abrii> hi hi
<patrick_> hello all i was wondering how to install/setop my pcmcia card for my dell c400
<vincenz> I have some questions regarding printing: A) why is it so slow (I am at work so network printing, but still, highspeed network).  B) Why does my applicatio nfreeze as it tries to print instead of loading this into a separate process, C) why does it oten make my print jobs hang
<azureal> CUPS?
<vincenz> azureal: yeah
<vincenz> azureal: and I can't even launch system->administration->printing, it loads for a bi tand then quits
<Usunny> yoo! i got this WD 32gb raid-sata-extremly-fast-whatever-disk (yes i did forgot the name of all ths spec) is there any docs on however ubuntu seam to fuck things up like XP ? Generally it never works... (the s-ata part)
<azureal> idk
<patrick_> i can get ethernet working just got to get the pcmcia card working so i can move away from my router
* blkdomini is away (ciaoooo, rieccomi tra voi)
<vincenz> azureal: any thoughts?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> Usunny, please mind you language, other than that what version of ubuntu are you using
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> darn, forgot the :
<ompaul> dont worry
<kennethlove> hey all. i'm having trouble upgrading through apt-get to dapper. cupsys won't install/upgrade.
<Usunny> yes im sorry, my bad. Im _thinking_ of geting the latest version. alltho when i installed  XP  on my current machine i took forver to install it due to the lack of s-ata support.... just woundering if ubuntu handels better
<vincenz> Anyone know why my a) lpr jobs hang, B) my applications hang when they invoke printing, C) why it ngeneral the whole printing issue is so slow
<vincenz> d) why gnome-cups-manager won't start
<azureal> vincenz: i would just google it, idk
<mindspit> how can i edit .po files ? for word press blog
<Sjoerd-> how do I, under ubuntu, enable the mod_rewrite module for apache2?
<pepsi> is it possible to install ubuntu from the live cd with only 64MB of ram?
<vincenz> azureal: some other keyword?  idk israther generic
<farous> vincenz: printing can be problametic in linux. depending on your printer
<farous> linuxprinting.org is good start
<vincenz> farous: at times it works, but still my applications always hang really long
<patrick_> any ideas on making a pcmcia card work on ubuntu breezy
<digggg> Usunny, what's the problem with xp + sata. i've seen many ppl like you but personally i've never had anything like that. sata + xp installs fine without really any special drivers even.
<Kibou> pepsi: no
<kennethlove> mindspit: i'm not sure, but i'd imagine any files that wordpress is using are text files
<pepsi> Kibou, but it is possible to run a installed ubuntu with 64 megs?
<Usunny> i think it was sum-sum with the SP2 pack that made a total mess
<jrib> Sjoerd-: sudo a2enmod
<mindspit> no they are not :(
<Usunny> "SP1" if you can call it that worked like a charm
<Kibou> pepsi:  I think it's possible with a large  enough swap partition, but I personally wouldn't recommend it
<kennethlove> hey all. i'm having trouble upgrading through apt-get to dapper. cupsys won't install/upgrade.
<rohan> i changed some startup options using sysv-rc-conf .. removed services like evms and hplip .. now on shutdown, the usplash doesnt go all the way back .. just half way, and tells me to power down. this system doesnt have acpi support so it doenst shutdown automatically .. and it always leaves me confused since it wont go all the way back .. any remedy ?
<Usunny> but all i got was the SP2 so it was quite anoying
<Kibou> pepsi: maybe try xubuntu or even go with a winodws manager like fluxbox
<farous> kennethlove: did you do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<kennethlove> farous: yep
<pepsi> Kibou, yes I'd like to try xubuntu
<pepsi> xfce should work
<Kibou> it might
<kennethlove> farous: and i've tried both ubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop with the same results.
<profoX`> hello, i fixed standby on my pentium 4 pc (state S1) and it works in GDM, but the option doesnt show up in the gnome "logout dialog"
<Usunny> just wanted to get a feel of i ppl in general hade problems with s-ata and the OS (in this case Ubuntu)
<farous> kennethlove: might be old config files. did you try removing it then reinstalling again
<Tomcat__> profoX`: You might need to activate it in gnome-power-manager.
<profoX`> Tomcat__, lets see, thanks for the tip
<carlf1> what is the apt command that shows what dep provides a given file?
<kennethlove> farous: i've done 'apt-get remove cupsys' several times
<Tomcat__> carlf1: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<carlf1> Tomcat_thanks
<farous> kennethlove: do not know the command for apt but in aptitude it is sudo aptitude purge. apt-get remove leaves the config files
<carlf1> Tomcat_what if I don't know the path?
<kennethlove> farous: hmm, ok, i'll look. thanks
<Tomcat__> carlf1: Do "locate <file>" or "whereis <file>" to find it.
<farous> :)
<rohan> no idea anyone ?
<Gilgamesch> azureal: Thanks for the link! It solved my problem!
<carlf1> Tomcat_ I don't have it installed yet
<Tomcat__> carlf1: In that case you can only use the Ubuntu package search site.
<azureal> Gilgamesch: np =)
<rohan> :(
* azureal wants everyone to know: google is your friend
<farous> azureal: this reminds me of debian room :)
<F0LL0W3R> how can i download w32 codecs package ?
<profoX`> Tomcat__, no luck.
* azureal laughs
<profoX`> F0LL0W3R, sudo apt-get install w32codecs i think if you have the right repository in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<digggg> azureal,  not always. sometimes we need real ppl. like those in here. ;-)
<tiagoboldt> F0LL0W3R: try using easyubuntu
<tiagoboldt> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<Tomcat__> profoX`:  Well, g-p-m can only activate suspend... about standby, I have no idea.
<F0LL0W3R> profoX` thx
<F0LL0W3R> <tiagoboldt> how can i download easyubuntu sudo apt-get install easyubuntu
<profoX`> F0LL0W3R, follow these instructions:
<profoX`> http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html
<profoX`> F0LL0W3R, http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html
<digggg> anyone running  dapper + geforce fx5200 + nvidia-glx fine? apparently some ppl are having problems.(google.) and they suggest installing the older 7667 driver instead. any idea?
<azureal> digggg: nod, sometimes i need help
<tiagoboldt> F0LL0W3R: profoX`sayd it:)
<F0LL0W3R> profoX` thx alooooooot :)
<F0LL0W3R> tiagoboldt u too :)
<profoX`> F0LL0W3R, the first 4 lines is what you need, no problem :) glad i could help
<profoX`> F0LL0W3R, i mean first 4 lines in the orange
<tiagoboldt> spread the help:] 
<FarrisG> Any ideas why xorg won't use my LCD's native resolution? It's supported by the adapter and the driver. But the log says "no mode of this name"
<F0LL0W3R> <profoX`> yup got it :) sure u did help ;)
<profoX`> FarrisG, post xorg.conf in http://ubuntu.pastebin.org or something
<farous> FarrisG: you need to config xorg. the default is set low as a most common dinominator
<FarrisG> farous: No sir, already done did it.
<profoX`> F0LL0W3R, you're welcome :) i'm only here if i need help myself ;) but i help other people in the meantime
<FarrisG> farous: I mean, sure, maybe I did it wrong, but it's not just that I'
<FarrisG> m using a default config
<alleyoopster> hi everyone
<farous> FarrisG: i am talking about the default config
<F0LL0W3R> lol <profoX`>
<sean> wo
<farous> FarrisG: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf first
<alleyoopster> i have a problem with wireless network speed between 2 dapper machines, can anyone help?
<farous> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<wastrel> hello
<wastrel> i need to set up my computer
<pepsi> is it possible to install ubuntu on a machine with only 64 megs of memory? is it possible to get a verbose boot sequence (w/o the fancy graphics..?)
<profoX`> Tomcat__, other suggestions ? :(
<FarrisG> farous: I know, what I'm saying is, I've already DONE dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. The script takes my settings (actually, detects them just fine) and writes them out to the xorg.conf
<profoX`> anyone that knows about standby in ubuntu ? mode S1 ? it doesnt show up in Gnome logout dialog, but it does work in GDM
<carlf1> trying to install man - this shows a few packages, none look like what I want: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=man&searchmode=searchfiles
<Ng> pepsi: you can make the boot process verbose by removing "quiet splash" from the kernel options in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<farous> pepsi: delete  splash  in the /boot/grub/menu.list
<FarrisG> farsous: but when the server starts, it says "no mode of that name" in the log
<Ng> pepsi: 64mb of ram might be pushing it though. perhaps if you just run a very minimal xubuntu desktop
<alleyoopster> can anyone help with the wireless problem?
<samuel> sup all
<farous> FarrisG: how about vert and horz refresh rate and sync
<farous> perhaps that is your prob
<farous> FarrisG: post you xorg.conf file on the pastebin
<Tomcat__> profoX`: You can check out the files in /etc/acpi or /etc/default/acpi-support... but that requires some hacking
<FarrisG> my xorg conf: http://pastebin.ca/69872
<Abrii> I'm going to go crosseyed trying to find info on mail backup using Tbird hehe
<profoX`> Tomcat__, i already did the hacking actually, didnt help
<kennethlove> farous: hey, no luck in apt-get, so trying aptitude (but i don't know it). how do i go about purging?
<carlf1> pepsi: /join #xubuntu
<pepsi> ok ng, farous, i'll try that
<profoX`> Tomcat__, thanks for trying anyway :)
<orbin> carlf1: man as in manpages man?
<samuel> is there any way to stop ppl from launching 2 versions of the same program? my mom is using ubuntu and keeps minimizing  the evolution window, and then re-launching it, but it has no emails after that... how can i prevent that?
<carlf1> orbin  - correct
<farous> kennethlove: apt-get remove --purge i think you can just type man apt-get to get the proper syntax
<orbin> carlf1: it really should be installed by default shouldn't it? :-/
<kennethlove> farous: ah, alright, i'll try. what about in aptitude, though?
<carlf1> orbin: I didn't do a default install
<farous> kennethlove: i use aptitude exclusevly here
<carlf1> orbin: I did an alternate, then added ubuntu-desktop, which I thought would be everything, but I guess not
<tFF> there are three type of downloads available: desktop, server and ALTERNATE. what's ALTERNATE. what's the diff between alternate and server\desktop?
<blackline> Anyone that uses Direct Connect here?
<trainer> can someone help me, I seem to have nuked firefox:   "Could not launch menu item    Details: Failed to execute child process "firefox" (No such file or directory)"      ...note: I previously did this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<Abrii> samuel I don't know how it can be done, only been using this for 2 days now, but you know how mom alwys said "if you don't... I'll take your toys away..." ;) Tell her if she doesn't learn to only open 1 then you'll take her mail away
<rdz> hi all. alway when i run a program that uses xv, my X crashes or gets completely messed up -> 'artistic' screen. finally i managed to use mplayer with '-vo <something different than xv>', but other programs like kdetv crash. any hints are appreciated on how to fix xv. (is xv the standard video output for most programs?)
<samuel> Abrii, hahahahahaha!!!!!
<samuel> :)
<orbin> carlf1: what happens when you do man -V ?
<Abrii> it's payback, we so rarely get to do that as adult children hehe
<rdz> !xv
<carlf1> orbin: -bash: man: command not found
<ubotu> I know nothing about xv
<farous> FarrisG: are you sure the horizsync and refresh rate are proper ones?
<farous> some high resol work only at lower refresh rate
<livingdaylight> how can i check and test my dvd writer?
<livingdaylight> i bought a dvd writer, supposedly, but k3b says it does't write
<noiesmo> livingdaylight, is htere a error message about permissions
<livingdaylight> noiesmo: errr...i don't remember
<noiesmo> livingdaylight, open k3b go to settings then ksb setup make permissions for group cdrom and then add yourself to cdroom group
<alleyoopster> trainer: did you install libstdc++5?
<kennethlove> farous: thanks, that worked for getting cupsys installed
<farous> kennethlove: cool :)
<FarrisG> farous: Positive. Not only were they auto-detected, but they're clearly listed in the manual
<jkanter> How do you find out what shell scripts run at boot time?
<FarrisG> farous: and in the log, before it gives the error I mentioned, it shows the supported sync ranges
<Cntryboy> What is a simple file decryptor for linux sorta like iron key for windows?
<farous> FarrisG: have no idea then sorry. but i know for ex that i have to reduce the frequ of my monitor for high resolu
<trainer> alleyoppster, yes it is installed
<trainer> alleyoopster, yes it is installed
<noiesmo> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<FarrisG> here is my xorg log: http://pastebin.ca/69883
<Cntryboy> noiesmo who is that to?
<farous> FarrisG: by the way you can speicfy it in the modes as "1440x900@60" that is for 60 hz refresh rate
<KenSentMe> Who was here earlier asking about installing a printer from command line?
<noiesmo> Cntryboy, you you can set up gpg then you can archive and encrypt files folders with passpphrase etc
<Cntryboy> is it hard to set up gpg?
<digggg> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine for more information.
<livingdaylight> noiesmo: k3b settings. then at the top it says Settings which was un-crossed. I've checked it and it for, it says: use for burning group
<Geev8> hi all
<noiesmo> livingdaylight, change burning to cdrom and add yourself to cdrom group
<Cntryboy> noiesmo is this the one I would want to install.. #
<Cntryboy> KGPG, for a KDE interface. sudo apt-get install kgpg
<noiesmo> Cntryboy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto this is guide easy follow
<Cntryboy> the kgpg?
<noiesmo> Cntryboy, yep can do
<Cntryboy> im there but it shows 3 different ones
<Cntryboy> kk
<alleyoopster> trainer: i guess you are installing this way as it was too slow. it mentions a deb file, you could uninstall and try the deb. Or you could go for Opera - v9 is just out and it beats Firefox IMHO
<livingdaylight> noiesmo: i wrote cdrom (but it is dvd player yea?) how do i add myself to cdrom group?
<Cntryboy> but in this guide it is talking about generating keys.. I want to be able to type in a pass phrase like you said.
<noiesmo> livingdaylight, gnome
<trainer> I have done a complete uninstall through synaptic and then reinstalled
<Cntryboy> I dunno im dl'ing it now
<livingdaylight> noiesmo: yes
<trainer> is there a process for uninstalling the previous deb?
<Hhhhh> problem: for some reason I don't get any sound in planeshift
<KenSentMe> What password do i use at the CUPS web administrion?
<noiesmo> livingdaylight, there should be a user manager but i'm on kde so not sure were it is in gnome
<livingdaylight> noiesmo: yes, i use gnome, if that was the question
<jkanter> trainer: use synaptic and remove the old debian repositories and packages
<Samus_Aran> anyone know how to get the files in /etc/postfix that postfix needs to run ?  apt-get install postfix did not create any of them
<noiesmo> Cntryboy, you'll be able to do passphrase
<KenSentMe> Samus_Aran: /etc/postfix is empty?
<livingdaylight> noiesmo: ok, i'll have to ask someone else about that. but do you know how i can tell if it is a dvd writer at all. What if it is just a dvd rom reader/player
<Samus_Aran> it errors out when run, missing files like post-install, postfix-files, postfix-script, etc.
<Cntryboy> ok
<Samus_Aran> I have been grabbing them from /usr/share/doc/postfix-doc/examples/, but it seems like this should be "just working"
<noiesmo> livingdaylight, open k3b go settings go configure k3b then devices
<MrGreen> yo....
<MrGreen> I need flash
<MrGreen> but nonfree thing does not work
<orbin> carlf1: try manpages package
<Samus_Aran> KenSentMe: it had 3 or 4 files.  when postfix was started, nothing was run (no "postfix" in background).  once I added my personal main.cf and aliases files, it no longer starts at all, it starts telling me about all these missing files
<MrGreen> !flash
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<MrGreen> tried that
<noiesmo> livingdaylight, open k3b go settings go configure k3b then devices
<MrGreen> apt-get flashplugin-nonfree
<MrGreen> nothing
<noiesmo> sorry hit wrong key
<alleyoopster> I have a problem with wireless transfer always running at 1.3Mbs between 2 dapper machines. It is an 802.11g wLAN cabable of 54MBs. Both configs show 54Mbs, but run both ways at 1.3Mbs. Any suggestions?
<kmilo> Hi
<Samus_Aran> MrGreen: apt-get install
<Cntryboy> noesmo, maybe im looking to far into the page, but that is a lot of stuff to do that doesn't even make sense..
<MrGreen> yeah ok ..... lol
<MrGreen> did that
<kmilo> What is the default password for postgresql root ?
<Samus_Aran> MrGreen: and what did it tell you ?
<MrGreen> not found
<livingdaylight> noiesmo: says no. It appears it is not a dvd writer at all
<trainer> jkanter, OK, completely removed firefox and firefox-gnome-support, now what, install from the .deb ?
<MrGreen> EE package not found
<noiesmo> livingdaylight, bugger
<KenSentMe> Samus_Aran: when i installed postfix all those files where already there
<jkanter> trainer: yes
<Samus_Aran> MrGreen: then you need to add those other repositories. the instructions are at the URLs listed by the bot above
<Samus_Aran> KenSentMe: which packages did you install ?
<MrGreen> got em all ....
<Cntryboy> noiesmo, I didn't do what it said on the page I went ahead and typed kgpg in term and im at the kgpg wizard
<livingdaylight> noiesmo: yea, really. Bought it at a computer fair. Now i'll have to go back. Looks like they gave me the wrong kit
<MrGreen> loaded
<`MArceLL`> hi
<MrGreen> just wondered if it works for you?
<Samus_Aran> KenSentMe: I just removed the /etc/postfix/ directory and did an "apt-get install --reinstall postfix", but it only created the dir with 3 files in it
<noiesmo> Cntryboy, np :)
<Samus_Aran> MrGreen: if you can't find flashplugin-nonfree, then you don't have them.  I have that one installed
<orbin> carlf1: you there?
<Samus_Aran> MrGreen: did you refresh your package list already ?
<MrGreen> trying that now
<Samus_Aran> MrGreen: I think that is "apt-cache update"
<noiesmo> livingdaylight, doesn't say anything on the unit it self
<Solon12> is there any way to make it so that when i push some key combination like Alt+1, ubuntu will automatically type a predetermined line of text? I use certain lines of text over and over during the same and this would save a lot of time
<Cntryboy> noiesmo: do I need to put my real name and real email address down in the key management section of the wizard
<livingdaylight> noiesmo: DVD rom. Hmmm.....
<noiesmo> Cntryboy, no
<MrGreen> weird not working here ..
<MrGreen> can I grab it in synaptic?
<noiesmo> livingdaylight, maybe the dude at the fairs tring to pull wool over your eyes :
<noiesmo> :(
<Samus_Aran> Solon12: that is up to your window manager, as it is the one that handles the keyboard shortcuts.  the default is Gnome for Ubuntu, KDE for Kubuntu
<livingdaylight> noismo: didn't come boxed. just in a plastic
<Samus_Aran> Solon12: there may also be separate apps you can run to make it easy to create a list of text-entry shortcuts
<wastrel> grab what in synaptic
<livingdaylight> noiesmo: yea, i hope it was a genuine mistake
<noiesmo> livingdaylight, me too well you'll find out when you go back
<livingdaylight> noiesmo: inconvenient. Yea, tomorrow. I want compensation!
<livingdaylight> noiesmo: some free memory!
<noiesmo> livingdaylight, haha
<noiesmo> livingdaylight, :)
<noiesmo> livingdaylight, well if anything a lesson learned is always check packaging etc before leave the fair
<C_REATiVE_> re
<orbin> carlf1: people in #linuxhelp worked it out.  you need man-db
<jorgp> I am trying to build garnome 2.15, it wants to build avahi, but fails because it can not find pygtk, I have installed every -dev package I could find related to that,, but it still fails, what am I missing?
<livingdaylight> noiesmo: true. I'm too trusting  :)
<orbin> carlf1: man is a symlink to /lib/man-db/man
<Cntryboy> noiesmo: I enter my pass phrase and it generated a key. Now do I need to write the key ID down. Also, at the bottom it says Revocation Certificate, it is recommended to save or print a revocation certificate in case your key is compromised.. what does this mean?
<jorgp> I even install apt-get build-dep avahi
<Samus_Aran> gotta go...
<warty> holq
<warty> holq
<warty> a tql
<noiesmo> Cntryboy, not sure i just ignored it but to be safe write down key ID if its there
<Cntryboy> okay did you check the save as under revocation certificate?
<warty> i, , ,iriq,
<macozz> Hello!
<macozz> I am having a strange problem with a pcmcia modem in dapper...
<kalosaurusrex> where is the multiple desktop feature that lets one move the mouse to the edge of the screen and then it changes to the next desktop?
<carlf1> orbin: thanks
<noiesmo> Cntryboy, yeh
<carlf1> orbin: ah - the symlink - was wondering why there wasn't something in a more 'normal' dir
<Cntryboy> k thats all done.. now I gottaa figure out how to add files lol :)
<dr_willis> kalosaurusrex, many window managers/desktop envriroments have that feature
<macozz> I use to work with it in 5.10 but now dapper does not recognize it... pcmcia network intefaces work fine, however
<dr_willis> kalosaurusrex,   often its set where it just does it while dragging a window
<kalosaurusrex> ahh. true true.  using kubuntu ;)
<nalioth> where are your 'last known session' records kept for gdm ? when i log in, no matter what session i last used, xfce comes up no matter what
<macozz> anyone has idea why this is happens? the modem is a 5HRTAI-31904-M5-E, Encore, listed as fully supported by Linux in Linmodem list...
<wastrel> nalioth:  ~/.gnome at a guess
<wastrel> or gnome2
<rdz> hi all, anyone here with a working kdetv?
<killaz> ok linux aint ready yet for synchonization of mobiles and contacts........ I looked the whole day but no luck.. too bad
<wastrel> killaz:  palm?
<killaz> nope ericsson....
<Cntryboy> noiesmo: this is kinda complicated.. lol I mean not really but it is. The howto is really wierd. I guess its doing it all by terminal when the wizard does it.. Do you know how I can add a file for cryption?
<killaz> wastrel, multisync was a nice start but it's buggy
<mheath[laptop] > killaz, I love the way you worded that, with lots of wholesome arrogance: I couldn't get it to work, therefore it doesn't work!
<Cntryboy> I don't need to make or add keys to anyone else this is for me.
<Frogzoo> killaz: the bugs in sync aren't at the linux end :^/
<killaz> mheath[laptop] , no I got it to work for 75% with multysinc...but multisync is buggy
<Toma-> !background
<ubotu> I know nothing about background
<noiesmo> Cntryboy, in kde i right click on file folder and select action then do archive and encrypt maybe you can do this in gnome as well
<killaz> Frogzoo, ok. maybe i should say the sync apps for linux...
<wastrel> killaz:  call ericsson and tell them to release a driver
<killaz> Frogzoo, :S
<snoops> mheath[laptop] , ya know though.. if it's hard to use/hard to work out then it may as well not work.. That's another discussion though ;)
<Toma-> Anyone know how to make gnome rotate a set of backgrounds?
<noiesmo> Cntryboy, as far as im awware you only need passphrase to extract
<killaz> wastrel, no that's not the problem.... I can connect to my erricsson with blue-tooth and everything..
<ranpha> how cahn i mount a share (smbfs) with my as user and not root
<FlimFlamMan> i'm trying to decide on an imap server to store my mail on my workstation.  any recommendations?
<Cntryboy> noiesmo: I've tried to right click files to do what you said you do. Nothing new in the right click box to select action and archive ect
<killaz> wastrel, but when I sync for the first time and then try the second time for example with multisync it gives an error with Evolution not with the mobile..
<Cntryboy> now I see create archive
<noiesmo> Cntryboy, gnome or kde
<Cntryboy> wonder if thats it
<Cntryboy> gnome
<killaz> so it connects everytime perfect with the mobile device...
<killaz> but the 2 big names in sync world as I read are multisyn and kitchensync..
<killaz> but of them are not ready yet.. still under heavy development
<Cntryboy> create archive is just for tars ect
<Cntryboy> mm
<noiesmo> Cntryboy, i dont know gnome that well so not sure is there an archiver app in the menu of gnome
<killaz> mheath[laptop] ,  so it's not arrogance.. but the truth!
<Ng> noiesmo: file-runner :)
<ranpha> how can i mount a share (smbfs) with my as user and not root
<Cntryboy> well I have alittle lock in my taskbar
<noiesmo> Cntryboy, Ng> noiesmo: file-runner :)
<Cntryboy> when I click on it, it goes to key management-kgpg
<Cntryboy> you lost me on that last line :(
<Cntryboy> lol
<killaz> mheath[laptop] , or do you not agree with the above said?
<killaz> mheath[laptop] , do you use synchronization?
<carlf1> im trying to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto and get ssh-copy-id root@dev
<carlf1> /usr/bin/ssh-copy-id: ERROR: No identities found
<mheath[laptop] > killaz, I feel honored that you spent a long time trying to vindicate yourself to someone who made a joking jab against you.
<noiesmo> Cntryboy, Ng suggested using file-runner maybe there's option there not sure about gnome
<carlf1> same if I use my username instead of root - anyone know what I missed?
<Cntryboy> file runner is what?
<Cntryboy> lol I already have this installed
<killaz> mheath[laptop] , maybe the joke wasnt funny?! But still.... LOL!! :D
<TankEnMate> brb
<webguy> i messed up my user table on mysql - can someone export theirs without passwords using the full query option so i can reinstate them all?
<carlf1> webguy: I would aski in  #mysql
<Answer> Does anybody have an easy text-to-speech synthesizer for Ubuntu?
<Cntryboy> why does linux always have to be a pain
<Cntryboy> lol
<kmilo> Answer, festival
<kmilo> Cntryboy, becouse the industry doesn't like it
<Mnabil> hello guys i 've problem with my wirless card
<Answer> Cntryboy, some people would say windows is a pain...
<kalosaurusrex> what's the wifi problem?
<Cntryboy> well does anyone know how to encrypt a file using kgpg?
<Cntryboy> right clicking a file shows noting
<Cntryboy> nothing
<der0b> answer: if you want text-to-speech without thought, install flite (festival lite)
<Mnabil> kalosaurusrex I can't make scan or enter the network
<Answer> der0b, I want command line (shell) access
<der0b> that'll do it for you
<kalosaurusrex> has it worked before?
<Mnabil> kalosaurusrex no
<der0b> I use it to annoy the wife from my office via ssh
<Toma-> Anyone know how to make gnome rotate a set of backgrounds?
<kalosaurusrex> manabil run iwconfig what is the result?
<Answer> Toma-, you could point the background image to an animated gif
<Answer> der0b, thanks.. flite
<der0b> glad to help :)
<Toma-> ooo good point! thanks
<amarokker> Hi all, i am trying to copy somethings off a DVD-R in pretty bad shape-
<amarokker> am getting bad sectors and all
<Cntryboy> noismo: I tried to import a file and I get this.. 0 keys processed, details--gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<Cntryboy> [GNUPG:]  NODATA 1
<Cntryboy> gpg: Total number processed: 0
<Cntryboy> [GNUPG:]  IMPORT_RES 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
<amarokker> I couldnt terminate the process using Ctrl+C- is there any way to get rid of the process
<Kronos> !doom3
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<orbin> amarokker: copy using what? cp? nautilus
<Mnabil> kalosaurusrex i'm not on the lap top
<amarokker> orbin: nautilus
<kalosaurusrex> ah, well if the wifi card is installed correctly try editing the  /etc/network/interfaces to something like this:
<kalosaurusrex> # The primary network interface   iface eth1 inet dhcp wireless-essid XXXXXXXXXXX wireless-key XXXXXXXX  auto eth1
<orbin> amarokker: is it still open?  try doing alt+f2,, enter xkill, then click on the window
<kalosaurusrex> where eth1 is your wifi card. run iwconfig to see which one it is.
<kalosaurusrex> but it's hard if you aren't at the system.
<kalosaurusrex> there is lots of info on the forums too
<dr_willis> amarokker,  could try using 'dd' to make a image file of the dvd, then mount it with the loopback interface. is how ive heard of it being done befor
<kalosaurusrex> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185841&highlight=wifi comes to mind.
<gil> anyone can help with quickcam setup?
<Mnabil_> kalosaurusrex i modprobe bcm43xx
<Answer> !wifi
<Mnabil_> kalosaurusrex then the access point is invalid
<ubotu> Documentation for wireless networking can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs
<Answer> Mnabil, see that link?  look there
<Spec[x] > !bcm43xx
<Spec[x] > ubotu: why hath thou forsaken me!
<ubotu> I know nothing about why hath thou forsaken me!
<Spec[x] > ubotu: bcm43xx
<ubotu> Documentation for wireless networking can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs
<Spec[x] > hmm...
<Answer> der0b, can u give an example of the ssh command line for flite?  I run flite and it just sits there
<Answer> Can I change the voice?
<ITSme> i want to install linux on my computer what version is agood one?
<ITSme> u
<Answer> ITSme, the latest ubuntu is good
<ITSme> s
<ddrj> hey everyone, i'm trying to do an hdinstall through grub, so i've mounted both vmlinuz and initrd.gz, but the booter hangs after it goes through a series of detecting hardware and just hangs, then drops to a shell. anyone know how to resolve this?
<ddrj> i've searched on the forums and seems like a LOT of people are having this, but no one knows what to do
<ddrj> seems to be in the latest desktop iso
<Answer> ddrj, what are you trying to do?  just reinstall from the cd
<ddrj> i can't, because i don't have a cdrom on this computer, so i need to do a hard drive install
<DevGet> I changed from KDE to GNOME, but now when I play files in amaroK in GNOME, amaroK just jumps to the next song and so on, how to slove the problem?
<ITSme> #register
<Hhhhh> DevGet, most likely you need to install libxine-extracodecs
<ddrj> so in a situation such as mine, i searched on what to do and downloaded the .iso file, extracted vmlinuz and initrd.gz, loaded it through grub, which was fine, but the bootloader hangs after detecting my system specs and drops me to a shell
<Hhhhh> !mp3
<snoops> and get the latest gstreamer DevGet
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<Hhhhh> DevGet, do what ubotu just said
<Answer> ddrj, sounds like your hardware is not compatible or the settings are wrong?  has it ever worked with linux before
<DevGet> thx Hhhhh
<ITSme> ?
<ITSme> #Ubuntu
<Answer> ddrj, you could also try making a boot partition with the image there
<ITSme> #ubunto
<ITSme> ubuntu
<ITSme> #ubuntu
<ddrj> Answer: yeah it works perfectly with the latest knoppix :\ that's the problem it works fine, and it's not just me that's having the problem, i went on ubuntuforums and seems like a common problem :\
<ITSme> #Ubuntu
<tFF> there are three types of downloads. SERVER, DESKTOP and ALTERNATE. what's ALTERNATE? is it server or desktop. what's the diff?
<ITSme> #Ubuntu
<snoops> it's the text based installer for the desktop one tFF
<ITSme> i wanna install ubunto on my computer is this...
<ITSme> a good version?
<dr_willis> tFF,  its for people that want to make oem type installers i think.
<snoops> it's also not a live cd like the desktop one is
<dr_willis> ITSme,  get the desktop then
<insane> hello all
<ddrj> Answer: i already have a partition set aside for ubuntu, but it doesn't seems to get past the boot loader :\
<tFF> i see. thanx
<Answer> ddrj, send me your boot ini or whatever in private message
<Answer> ddrj, grub.conf
<insane> how can i acces a shared win map with rythmbox , so i can play my music ?
<ddrj> uh.. ok one sec, let me register
<Answer> ddrj, ok I mean /boot/grub/menu.lst
<snoops> win map insane?
<dr_willis> insane,  you mean a shared windows directory?
<snoops> a networked folder on another machine?
<insane> idd a shared windows map
<insane> on a other pc in the network
<dr_willis> could mount the share to some other dir.. and just access it as you do any other dir.
<_absolution_> hey all
<insane> dr_willis . can you say how i do that pls ?
<ddrj> hey Answer: i'll just paste it in pastebin and paste it here :) i have to register to send pm's :(
<_absolution_> I can't get into su
<snoops> mount -t smbfs \\computerip\sharefolder /media/somenewfolder
<ITSme> ubuntu can do problems with the internet or the installation of the internet is like windows?
<jaek> ARRRG!!! hald takes 2 minutes to start and then fails to work in gnome!!! the weird thing is... sometimes it works, most of the time it doesnt. what could cause this?
<dr_willis> insane,  i use smb4k for my smb mounting needs.. or edit your fstab and enter the correct info.. reading up on SAMBA is a big help.
<dr_willis> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<_absolution_> how do you change passwords under that?
<_absolution_> su
<orbin> ubotu: tell _absolution_ about sudo
<ddrj> hey Answer: here it is http://pastebin.ca/69927
<orbin> _absolution_: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<insane> thx i'll give samba a look
<avis> i have a supported wireless card under ubuntu.  i am able to connect through the gnome system networking setup fine.  it does take a little time to get going though.  i wanted to try network-manager-gnome but it kept on telling it failed to see a network device.  my /etc/network/interfaces is here http://pastebin.com/727589
<blackline> id like to change my screenresolution in x to: 1366x768. when i go to the screen resulution-settings that option aint there. can i do this manually somewhere?
<mjr> blackline, you can; you'll have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf manually, probably also give the detailed mode specs since that's a pretty nonstandard mode (afaik)
<ddrj> hey Answer
<orbin> blackline: 1366? is that virtual or does your monitor support that?
<alterr> hello guys, what wil be the kernel version of next ubuntu update ?
<alterr> s/wil/will
<kidwithjedipower> For any of those that are familiar with evolution - the email/calendar/outlook replacement application, I've got a problem, so could you private message me and see if you can help? Thanks
<blackline> orbon - thats what my lcd tv support
<snoops> how resilient is ext3 and reiserfs in the reliability department? eg if the machine loses power while writing, etc?
<mjr> snoops, I'd recommend ext3 over reiser in terms of reliability
<snoops> how about ext3 compared to ntfs?
<mjr> though both should be pretty resilient against power loss
<mjr> *shrug*
<krazykit> snoops: you can't use ntfs in linux, really
<snoops> well, yeah.. but I can read from it
<Madeye> is there any movie player that can play .ASX format?
<snoops> I'm just slowly moving a few machines on my home network over to linux
<krazykit> but if you're only reading, a power loss shouldn't damage it
<mjr> snoops, if you only read, reliability won't enter into it :] 
<dr_willis> mad try vlc
<krazykit> Madeye: if you have w32codecs, it should work with anything
<snoops> mainly windows boxes mjr.. with ntfs.. no problems if they're writing and there's a power failure
<orbin> would keeping a distro's /home partition when installing a replacement distro be bad? i.e. is it better to just backup important files and do the "format/recreate and copy over" thing?
<snoops> the last thing I want though is after formatting those drives, and copying the data back
<avis> i have a supported wireless card under ubuntu.  i am able to connect through the gnome system networking setup fine.  it does take a little time to get going though.  i wanted to try network-manager-gnome but it kept on telling it failed to see a network device.  my /etc/network/interfaces is here http://pastebin.com/727589
<Madeye> krazykit, I've w32codecs installed but I tried to run this http://www.alhurra.com/programs/Video/iTECH.asx with totem-gstreamer, xine and mplayer and none worked
<blackline> orbin - that whats my lcd tv says it supports.
<krazykit> Madeye: err, i get a file that's only 103 bytes long
<blackline> orbin - there are several lines there, should i write in the resolution i want in each part?
<KenSentMe> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<kidwithjedipower> If anyone knows how evolution (the email app) works, please message me (so I don't flood the main chat with my problem for those that don't care)
<Geev8> hellow 2 all
<lens> I'm kind of teaching myself to graduate to "ubuntu sysadmin"... (but I'm a noob lol)  for my personal pc, I would probably have a regular admin account with full access and a office account with more sensitive material but very limited access... is this right?
<krazykit> Madeye: although loading it in firefox with mplayerplug-in, it works just fine
<orbin> blackline: before you edit that, make sure you back it up first (and know how to revert if the new one doesn't work)
<orbin> blackline: this might be helpful: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<lens> as apposed to three accounts.
<Answer> der0b, how about other voices for flite?
<pianoboy3333> Guys, for somereason, when I try and update from seveas' repository, I get the error: W: GPG error: http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl dapper-seveas Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 49A120FD1135D466
<ddrj> hey Answer: here it is http://pastebin.ca/69927
<Madeye> krazykit, ah that .asx file is link to .wmv file, I download it and watching now :D thanks
<Geev8> am looking for a program that i will use to write to cd with ubuntu any body knows
<billybennett> Geev8, what kinda CD?
<NoUse> Geev8 there is one built in, are you just trying to write data files?
<noiesmo> Geev8, gnomebaker
<hanasaki> runnign dapper 6.06 my machine syslog says its getting a dhcp addy of 10.1.1.201   and its renewed fine.. the ip is   169.254.101.201  even after a reboot
<kidwithjedipower> is this the right place for getting help with evolution, or can somebody point me in the right direction?
<finalbeta> Someone who can help me mount gmail fs? Added a rulle to fstab as stated, but no idea what i'm supossed to do after that.
<Geev8> nouse: ok i use it but it fail when it reach 92%
<finalbeta> It also has a config file, but how to use that one. readme doesn't state much
<NoUse> kidwithjedipower http://gnome.org/projects/evolution/doc/evolution26.pdf
<kalosaurusrex> wow you want to mount the gmail fs?  if you figure that out let me know.
<lgc> Hello all! Can someone tell me what is what I have to fiddle with in order to send the output of my laptop to a projector?
<kidwithjedipower> thank you NoUse
<NoUse> Geev8 does it have a specific error?
<Geev8> so many cd are not working when i write with gnome baker
<finalbeta> great joke kalosaurusrex
<hanasaki> can someone help out w/ dhcp client?  seems like i have a hardcoded 169.254.101.201   but dhclient is runing and says its getting and renewing a diff address 10.1.1.201 which is the address the dhcpserver (another box)_  is provdiing
<noiesmo> Geev8, gnomebaker is a gui for cdrecord
<hanasaki> noiesmo: gnomebacker keeps crashing for me in 6.06
<hanasaki> gnomebaker even
<Frogzoo> anyone have problems with no sound in WoW with wine 0.9.16?
<Geev8> nouse: i dont have the error right now but i think it records them some where i dont now how to find them
<F0LL0W3R> how  can i make a virtual cd from ubuntu dapper drake i mean when any package ask to insert the cd into the cdrom the virtual cd from the hard will work automatically for the package needed ?
<noiesmo> hanasaki, Geev8 you could install k3b but it is a kde app but will work in gnome
<hanasaki> noiesmo:  yes.. thats what i use .. i love gnome but naut sucks for burning
<noiesmo> hanasaki, kde fan here :)
<F0LL0W3R> should i mount the iso cd firstly then replace it with the path of mounted cdrom0 ?
<_absolution_> who here is using fluxbox??
<_absolution_> I need some help
<Consty> how can I install flash 8 using synaptic?  or is the only ver available 7?
<jorgp> when I run azureus, I get a dialog box on bottom right corner of screen, but I can not get rid of it, clicking on hide all or hide does nothing, how can I get rid of it?
<NoUse> Consty macromedia hasn't made flash 8 fo rlinux
<lgc> noiesmo, what do I do if k3b and gnomebaker keep telling me that my CD writer is not enabled for write operations (as it should be)?
<kidwithjedipower> hm, that document doesn't see to have what I'm looking for, I've tried completely removing evolution, but when I reinstall, some of my calendar information is still there, I've tried deleting ~/.evolution folder and reinstalling, but it doesn't go away. I just want a fresh install of it so I can start over, how do I do that?
<Geev8> noiesmo: how can i install it can you instruct me?
<NoUse> Geev8 'sudo aptitude install k3b' should work
<hanasaki> why does my IP boot as addr:169.254.101.201
<noiesmo> lgc, im not sure sorry
<Consty> NoUse: Doh.. you're right.. boo :(
<NoUse> Consty they say they will have flash 9 for linux
<orbin> would keeping a distro's /home partition when installing a replacement distro be bad? i.e. is it better to just backup important files and do the "format/recreate and copy over" thing?
<lgc> noiesmo, it's a cdrecord error. But the device is mounted as read-write on fstab...
<KenSentMe> orbin: what distro's where you thinking off?
<Agrajag> orbin: I've been using the same /home through redhat 7, madrake 8/9, gentoo 1.4, and all versions of ubuntu
<orbin> KenSentMe: dapper -> debian :)
<Ng> orbin: you may have problems if one distro has older/newer versions of some software - the settings in your home directory may confuse it, so perhaps burn off your /home/ partition to disc and reformat, but it shouldn't be too bad - and you could always have /home/orbin/oldhome/ with your previous /home/orbin/ in and move things across as you need them
<orbin> Agrajag: oh, ok. awesome, thanks.
<Agrajag> sometimes one or two programs act up and I just nuke their settings, but for the most part it's fine
<kidwithjedipower> Agrajag, how do you "nuke" their settings?
<Agrajag> kidwithjedipower: you just delete the file that contains their settings
<orbin> Ng: ok, so possibility of some problems, gotcha.  guess i'll do the backup thing.
<lens> I just need a yes or no answer on this, can you log in as root on ubuntu?
<lgc> nalioth, you awake?
<kidwithjedipower> sorry for being a n00b, but I tried that with a program and it didn't really work
<KenSentMe> lens: yes
<Agrajag> lens: yes, though by default, not directly.
<lens> from the main screen?
<kidwithjedipower> it kept some stuff and gave me errors about other things not being there
<nalioth> lgc: buenos dias
<KenSentMe> lens: no
<lens> oh ok, that's what I meant.
<lgc> nalioth, long time no "see"!
<Geev8> noisemo: am installing it i will let u know after finish if you will be there
<lens> you can't type... root and a pass at the login screen ever.
<KenSentMe> lens: nope
<nalioth> lgc: yup, how are you?
<lgc> nalioth, perhaps you can help me with my last beef...
<lens> k cool thx kensentme
<nalioth> lgc: join me in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<KenSentMe> lens: no problemo
<_bt> lens, dont listen to these foold
<Trinisan> QUes: important, just changed my vidcard, whats the command to invoke the xorg setup
<lgc> nalioth, off-topic we go!
<Trinisan> from the cli
<KenSentMe> _bt: standard you can't
<KenSentMe> _bt: i know it is possible
<nalioth> lens: it's not recommended that you DO log in as root
<KenSentMe> _he just wanted a yes/no answer
<kidwithjedipower> Agrajag, what folder do I delete for evolution including to get rid of calendar settings?
<lens> nalioth... yeah, I'm trying to figure some things out... I get frustrated with this channel sometimes cause its BUSY!
<Agrajag> kidwithjedipower: if you're talking about a GNOME program there's probably crap in gconf
<KenSentMe> lens: what is your problem then?
<nalioth> lens: unless you've installed ubuntu from the "expert install" it's not good to enable the root account
<kidwithjedipower> ah.. thank you, I'll try that.. sorry for the newb questions.. I'm trying
<Agrajag> kidwithjedipower: I would guess .evolution/calendar/ though
<KenSentMe> !noob
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<orbin> kidwithjedipower: don't be sorry
<kidwithjedipower> I've deleted the whole ~/.evolution folder and the reinstalled
<kidwithjedipower> so it was probably in that other folder
<Agrajag> then check gconf
<Candamir> is there a program in Ubuntu that allows me to select and connect to wireless access points?
<Agrajag> gconf isn't a folder, it's like the windows registry, for gnome
<kidwithjedipower> ah, ok
<KenSentMe> maybe we should have a ubotu message for people excusing themself for being new to ubuntu
<kidwithjedipower> how do I get to it?
<Kibou> gconf actually is a folder
<Agrajag> gconf-editor will let you see the whole thing, graphically. be careful editing things though.
<wastrel> the
<kidwithjedipower> ah, thanks a lot
<lens> Kensentme, nalioth... I want to learn sysadmin more + security at the same time... I had three accounts set up... one for pure admin, one for normal activies, and one for work... (only alwowed to write and print)... anyaways... my personal (middle account) needs to be able to use stuff like etherape and firewall and stuff... and it's pissing me off and I don't know what to do! lol
<Agrajag> Kibou: yes, but there's no sense in telling him where it is and having him accidentally nuking all his gnoem settings
<kidwithjedipower> I'm going to try all that, thanks again for your help, but I've got to go
<Hoxzer_> Is it save to write NTFS in ubuntu 6.06?
<Hoxzer_> :O
<nalioth> !sudo > lens
<Hoxzer_> Guys :)
<Hoxzer_> and girls (maybe)
<DBO> Hoxzer_, no
<garryF> Ubuntu does this disabling the root account and using sudo or gksudo are responses to times when a user might log in as root, forget they are root and accidentally do something damaging to their system especially when one is new to linux.
<Hoxzer_> DBO: But what if I use "turvavy" would it help?
<orbin> nalioth: heh, neat.
<Cntryboy> anyone know how to uninstall this kgpg?
<DBO> Hoxzer_, to be honest Im not sure what that is...
<lens> nalioth, I'll read that stuff I'm just frustrated. putting my 35 character password in ever 10 minutes is an easy way to go insane!
<DBO> lens, you can lengthen that time
<garryF> After awhile, it begins to feel handy, not to have to log in as root and then log out every time one might need to do some quickie fix.
<Hoxzer_> DBO: :D it is finnish word for that belt u wear in the car
<lens> DBO, yeah, I wish I knew how.
<KenSentMe> DBO: how do you lengthen that time?
<DBO> lemme see if I can find you two a link
<KenSentMe> DBO: can't wait ;)
<garryF> Wow, lens, you shouldn't have to put in such a long password. I'd change that monster. No need to torture yourself.
<Fee^> lens: just open a terminal with 'sudo su -' and leave it logged in
<Candamir> does ubuntu has a package that supports WLAN?
<lens> garryF, I've seen longer LOL
<Geev8> is it possible to unistall a program from linux?
<garryF> I had a friend who had a game on his gamecube, required him to enter a 64 char case sensitive password. Needless to say ... the gamecube took a flight test out the window.
<juanca7777_> hello everyone
<DBO> lens, KenSentMe, http://www.courtesan.com/sudo/man/sudoers.html
<nalioth> lens: you can set the sudo timeout on how long it keeps your password
<DBO> look at the timestamp_timeout
<lens> nalioth, that would be nice, DBO, thanks for the link...
<garryF> Thats nice to know nalioth!
<juanca7777_> anyone here knows about a soft similar to Borland's Together which lets you generate UML class diagrams from a given folder containing source code?
<KenSentMe> DBO: thanx
<Micksa> okay, so is everyone aware that grep -i is damn slow?
<lens> BDO KenSentMe nalioth... how do I transfer or... sync... my favorites between my accounts?
<lens> w FF1.5
<DBO> lens, you could have a login/logout script that copies them into a master file
<DBO> so long as you never use firefox in two different accounts at the same time it should be ok
<lgc> nalioth, you kindly suggested me to go off-topic for an on-topic subject and you stood me up there!
<NoUse> Micksa it doesn't seem that slow to me
<lens> DBO, that sounds hard.
<juanca7777_> Micksa, whats the expression you're grep-ing so that I can test it?
<DBO> lens, I guess it depends how familiar you are with some system configuration files and scripting
<garryF> I heard a podcast that says that Ubuntu is based on debian unstable and as a result bugs creep into Ubuntu. I am skeptical about this. Anyone able to confirm or deny this? Seems pretty stable to me for a distro supposedly based on deb unstable.
<nalioth> lgc: i answered your question in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Micksa> try
<Micksa> time grep longi /usr/share/dict/words
<Micksa> time grep -i longi /usr/share/dict/words
<Hagbard_Ub> garryF: Compared to Debian Ubuntu is unstable
<EnCh4nt3r> how to disable the 'intel-agp' module within the LIVE CD ?
<lens> DBO, not really, if only I could get these damn gksudo and gksu files to quit prompting me for passwords and run on my desktop privaleged account, I want to do based on the program not the use, it just wont frickin work.
<GumbyNPokey> Hi.  I just installed dapper drake on m y laptop.  When I try to hibernate, I'm told "Not enough free swap" to hibernate.  Well, this sorta makes sense because I have 768 MB ram and the installer made my swap partition 329 MB...  ack!  other than reinstalling again, what can I do to have hibernate work properly???
<Bazzi> garryF: debian unstable is not that unstable compared to other things. for things to become "debian stable" they need to be a rock you cannot destroy, basically. so ubuntu takes a snapshot of debian and makes it as bugfree as possible in the given timeframe
<garryF> Hagbard_Ub Hmm. Too bad. I'd be trying debian too just for fun but they are still stuck way back on kernel 6.4.x
<wastrel> Micksa:  i get that back in about 1 second
<orbin> juanca7777_: well, i know an app that can do it the other way i.e. generate code from uml
<GumbyNPokey> (note: I have 4 GB free space on my main "/" partition)
<DBO> lens, learn about the sudoers file and how to use the sudo command, you can make some stuff passwordless
<Candamir> garryF: Maybe Ubuntu doesn't match /Debians/ definition of stable, but it is released more often
<Micksa> wastrel: check the "user" time on each command
<rdz> is somebody here with a working xv-output and fglrx-drivers?
<garryF> Oh, stable means not even a caveman can break it. /ducks and hides from the cavemen.
<wastrel> Micksa:  real .9; user .7;
<Micksa> ah! it's okay in breezy
<lens> DBO: I tried the NOPASSWD thing... I tried all that and visudo said no errors... still didn't work
<Micksa> but not in dapper
<garryF> Candamir I was thinking the same thing.
<Hoxzer_> :)
<juanca7777_> orbin, hi man ;) thanks but I want/need the generation of diagrams from code not the other way around...but just out of curosity what's the tool
<Micksa> wastrel: now try it without -i and compare
<orbin> juanca7777_: umbrello.  try searching the repositories maybe
<Candamir> Bazzi: We kind of wrote the same thing, but I didn't notice you already answered...
<dead> hi, does anyone here work with broadcom 4319 ????
<lens> DBO, I'm at that point were I've put so much work into it, I'm going to frickin figure it out.
<juanca7777_> orbin, yeap I know umbrello, I rather use dia, just for easthetics reasons
<JINDAL> hi guys........ i hav erased my grub .............. damm windows............ help me!! i hav boot partition safe and sound in d / partition itself......
<orbin> juanca7777_: i love dia!
* orbin coughs
<GumbyNPokey> Hi.  I just installed dapper drake on m y laptop.  When I try to hibernate, I'm told "Not enough free swap" to hibernate.  Well, this sorta makes sense because I have 768 MB ram and the installer made my swap partition 329 MB...  ack!  other than reinstalling again, what can I do to have hibernate work properly? (note: I have 4 GB free space on  "/")
<garryF> Oh, btw, I tried to play some video, on linux I found that the sound was out-of-sync when playing it. I said it was funny, and thought Ubuntu was at fault. Turns out the *original* video was out of sync!
<wastrel> it's less
<juanca7777_> anyone here knows about a soft similar to Borland's Together which lets you generate UML class diagrams from a given folder containing source code?
<Micksa> wastrel: *much* less
<Micksa> like 1/100
<tonokiks> hi, does anyone here work with broadcom 4319 wireless????
<juanca7777_> orbin, yeap dia rules :)
<garryF> I didn't say ubuntu was at fault, I just thought it might be btw.
<EnCh4nt3r> how to disable the 'intel-agp' module within the LIVE CD ?
<khaladan> is there any way to get `ls` to just list directories?
<Candamir> hey, is there a reason why when I just plug my ethernet cable in, I have not internet connection, only when I restart my computer I have?
<orbin> juanca7777_: autodia - generates UML diagrams from perl or C++ code
<EnCh4nt3r> one more question, does anyone answer all this questions anyways?
<juanca7777_> orbin, is that a dia plug-in or an "independent" app?
<EnCh4nt3r> or just building questions database?
<EnCh4nt3r> pwnzzz
<Micksa> hang on
<gemidjy> bu!
<orbin> juanca7777_: read the descr.
<Micksa> ow!
<orbin> juanca7777_: i think it's standalone.  it makes xml files for dia
<Micksa> it's a bluddy locale problem
<Micksa> if I go "export LC_ALL=C" the problem disappears
<chris12349> hey I'm trying to allow a windows user to connect to my smb share created in nautilus.  I can connect fine from another linux box.  the windows user can see the share but it asks for a login and password. What credentials is it looking for?
<juanca7777_> orbin, thanks I'll try that
<Micksa> okay, never mind :)
<Micksa> now to figure out why I have a weirdass default locale
<juanca7777_> orbin, did you solve your evolution compile problem, btw?
<tonokiks> hi, does anyone here work with broadcom 4319 wireless????
<orbin> juanca7777_: well i never had one, so yes :P
<juanca7777_> orbin, lol, sorry I think you were the guy using debian stable wanting to compile the lattes evolution version to use his exchange mail
<orbin> juanca7777_: nope, not me. :)
<gnomefreak> Micksa: dapper?
<juanca7777_> orbin, oups, then sorry :)
<orbin> juanca7777_: no worries :)
<ddrj> hey guys i'm trying to do an hdinstall of ubuntu, vmlinuz and initrd.gz load fine from grub ( http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/daily-installer-i386/current/images/hd-media/ ) but when it searches for my "INSTALLER ISO FILE" it can't find it, my iso file is in C:\ (hda1) so why can't it find it?
<Micksa> gnomefreak: yes
<streetpc> salut
<gnomefreak> who in thier right mind would compile evo  (i never asked this) lol
<Micksa> mslade@boo:/usr/share/doc/grep$ env|grep LANG
<Micksa> LANG=en_AU.UTF-8
<Micksa> LANGUAGE=en_AU:en
<gnomefreak> Micksa: you gave me an idea on thing ty Micksa
<Micksa> interesting that those should cause a slow grep
<streetpc> quelqu'un s'y connait en problme de dmarrage ?
<Micksa> eh wot?
<ariqs> gnomeppp makes me use the same setup thing as system/admin/networking, which doesn't work. It does not detect my modem. I thought gnome-ppp was a frontend for wvdial? Why does wvdial in work in a terminal for me just fine?
<streetpc> err
<GumbyNPokey> Is it possible to resize my root "/" partition and make my swap bigger without reinstalling Ubuntu? (Note:  I'm running dapper drake)
<gnomefreak> Micksa: a work around im working on in edgy
<Micksa> ummkay/
<streetpc> can anybody help me with booting problem ?
<Spec> GumbyNPokey: you could just put a 'file' on your root partition and then use that file for more swap space
<gnomefreak> streetpc: is it booting?
<streetpc> not under windows
<GumbyNPokey> Spec:  How do I do this?  (or... what should I search for in google)
<streetpc> it is booting under linux
<gnomefreak> streetpc: did it ever adter installing ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> s/adter/after
<streetpc> but I get a "Disk Error" when I try win
<rixxon> why does it have to be so painful changing hostname, when it is so painless in winblows?
<streetpc> yes
<gemidjy> mnogu me nervirate ebavi imperijalisti !!
<gnomefreak> streetpc: same hard drive different partitions?
<ddrj> hey guys i'm trying to do an hdinstall of ubuntu, vmlinuz and initrd.gz load fine from grub ( http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/daily-installer-i386/current/images/hd-media/ ) but when it searches for my "INSTALLER ISO FILE" it can't find it, my iso file is in C:\ (hda1) so why can't it find it?
<orbin> rixxon: senthe ubotu trigger?
<streetpc> gnomefreak: yes
<orbin> *seen the
<TankEnMate> heya micksa, jashawk here :)
<GumbyNPokey> nevermind, since it's a fresh install anyway, I'll just reinstall ubuntu again....
<ddrj> why does the installer try to find the iso file? it never finds it!! is there a way where i can specify a path to the ISO installer file from the installer?
<garryF> I just made a discovery. My sound in linux with certain videos was too low to hear the words. I had it cranked all the way up. I found out the cause -- Alsamixer by default has the sound low. Once I brought the sound back up, everything was fine.
<rixxon> orbin: not really?
<orbin> ubotu tell rixxon about hostname
<rixxon> orbin: i know how to change my hostname - but it forces me to relogin
<TankEnMate> hows life in .au? i'm living in belfast these days.. unfortunately i have to go.. gotta meet the wife..
<streetpc> gnomefreak: I tried fixboot and fixmbr, but it just doesn't work
<orbin> hmm. why isn't the ubotu send working...
<ariqs> <ariqs> gnomeppp makes me use the same setup thing as system/admin/networking, which doesn't work. It does not detect my modem. I thought gnome-ppp was a frontend for wvdial? Why does wvdial in work in a terminal for me just fine?
<ddrj> HOW do i SPECIFY the path to the ISO file from the ISO installer
<pepinito> can someone help me to mount another HD
<gnomefreak> streetpc: look in /boot/grub/menu.lst file and make sure at the botton windows has a line like (chainloader    +1)
<ddrj> instead of having it automatically search for it?
<andyakadum> any one know how to install headless?
<gnomefreak> !grub > streetpc
<gnomefreak> streetpc: also look in your pm for more info
<gavagai> did google disable searching for torrent filetype?
<gavagai> oh never mind, still works, but abbreviation 'tor' no longer works.  (if it ever did.  i thought it did!)
<wastrel> quick-lounge-applet is crashy
<orbin> pepinito: what FS?
<pepinito> NTFS
<jonex-ubu> The sound gets laggy in Quake4, it works in other apps though, What should I do about it?
<Hoxzer_> Has somebody here modified TS To use ALSA?
<pepinito> orbin; have another 2 disks on my machine, both NTFS and want to read them
<orbin> pepinito: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<pepinito> orbin; ok, let me check
<ddrj> guys, i'm doing an HDINSTALL, when i get to the installer, it automatically searches my hard drive for the ubuntu iso, but it doesn't find it (C:\ubuntufilename.iso), how can i specify where the file is ?? or where can i move the file to so it FINDS it??
<Micksa> gah
<orbin> ddrj: what app are you using to do this?  whatt instructions are you following/
<ddrj> orbin: i am using this http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/daily-installer-i386/current/images/hd-media/
<garryF> ddrj Normally people use a program to burn the iso image to a cd making a bootable cd.
<ddrj> the installer files from there, since my cd rom's broken and i want to do an hdinstall :)
<garryF> Oh
<ddrj> garryF: my cd rom's broken :\ :(
<pepinito> orbin; you the man
<garryF> ddrj Ouch!
<streetpc> gnomefreak > I have lilo
<andyakadum> is there a way to install ubuntu headless?
<gnomefreak> oh
<pepinito> orbin;  it works as easy as kicking grandma
<gnomefreak> streetpc: i dont know anything about configing lilo sorry
<ddrj> yeah :\ here's the thing garryf, maybe you can help me out, it searches in "common" places on my entire harddrive for my ubuntu.iso file, any idea where that might be? orbin maybe you can help too?
<init_6> Afternoon!  Anyone able to tell me how to recompile a single kernel module?  I seem to only know how to do them all at once.
<ddrj> my iso file is conveniently located in C:\ubuntufilename.iso
<orbin> ddrj: i've never done a hd install.  where'd you learn about this?
<orbin> pepinito: poor grandma :P
<billybennett> What's the best VNC client to use?
<chris12349> I got sharing to work by using smbpasswd.  it auto shares my homefolder... I'm trying to fix that somewhere inside smb.conf? any ideas?
<Geev8> can any body tell me why always need use "sudo mount -o uid=1000,gid=1000 /dev/fd0 /media/floppy" in order to be able to copy files to floppy why to type all commanda always when i mount floppy?
<pepinito> orbin; thanks
<ddrj> it was on the ubuntu wiki and on the ubuntuforums.org site, i'll try to pull up a link, but you've never done it huh? aww :(
<ompaul> billybennett, xtightvncviewer
<streetpc> gnomefreak > I got the problem with grub, but now I have lilo
<orbin> ddrj: no, all i know about alternate installs is this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<billybennett> thanks ompaul
<bekhazi> the only thing I can't get ubuntu to do, is to connect to the net using my nokia mobile as the modem as in GPRS
<streetpc> gnomefreak > I did "grub-install hd0,1" (which is my win partition
<ddrj> orbin: well here're the installer files for hd http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/daily-installer-i386/current/images/hd-media/
<erik__> how can I sync my Nokia 6280 with Kontact (I want to sync addres book and calendar)?
<bekhazi> any suggestions/ideas?
<streetpc> gnomefreak > and after I looped on grub when I chosed windows
<orbin> ddrj: those don't mean much to me. sorry
<streetpc> gnomefreak > so I tried "fixboot" and "fixmbr", but I doesn't work
<kalosaurusrex> i'd like to sync my nokia 6101 as well..
<ddrj> great..
<neighborlee> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable < yields > Error: your X configuration has been altered., and I just reinstalled ubuntu dapper..known issue ? ;))
<streetpc> gnomefreak > now when I choose win, I get "Disk Error"
<ompaul> Geev8, if you go to system administration disks you can have a look at some stuff there once mounted you can use nautilus (if you like it) to navigate it you can also install mtools and do mdir mcopy and all sorts of pseudo dos stuff
<Bazzi> neighborlee: just change it manually, I get that message every time
<MattSta> how can i watch streaming videos on MPlayer
<streetpc> gnomefreak > do you know how to restore a correct windows boot on this partition ?
<Bassetts> gnomebaker doesnt recognise my dvd-rs, what can i do??
<bekhazi> Does Ubuntu use Gnome?
<ompaul> bekhazi, yes
<andyakadum> yes
<neighborlee> Bazzi: but its a known issue I take it,,and np i've done it millions of times :))
<snoops> kubuntu for kde and xubuntu for xfce bekhazi
<Bazzi> neighborlee: yeah it's some sort of common annoyance
<bekhazi> How's Gnome compared to KDE these days?
<snoops> but you can just install both desktops.. just an apt-get away..
<MattSta> is there anyway to watch a movie on the internet in XFmedia or MPlayer?
<init_6> lighter
<andyakadum> gnomes good
<andyakadum> is it possible to install headles
<andyakadum> *headless
<krazykit> bekhazi: it's just a matter of preference nowadays
<ardchoille> bekhazi: asking that from a gnome or kde user, you're probably going to get a biased opinion. It's better to try them both and see which suits you best :)
<NoUse> bekhazi http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kdegnome.html
<bekhazi> What are the main differences?
<krang> Hey, if I want to make XMMS the default for m3u/mp3 files, I just need to change /usr/share/applications/defaults.list to have audio/x-mp3=XMMS.desktop, yes?
<webguy> anyone know if i reinstall mysql using apt-get if it will fix the users table - a bunch of users were deleted!
<MisterN> hi
<Dragoonz> why would i be able to authenicate in single user mode to AD with kinit username and not beable to out of single user mode?
<snoops> do you have backups webguy?
<orbin> bekhazi: gnome's more minimalistic.  but you really have to try them both for yourself to decide which one you like
<snoops> because reinstalling won't revert to older backups..
<webguy> not of the users table, just the data tables
<snoops> out of luck then I guess.. bad luck
<rambo3> MattSta, most of my movies work , firefox flicks , just that i have to open them in separate tab in ff to work, i think mplayer has some bug
<orbin> krang: easier way is to do it w/ nautilus
<orbin> !default > krang
<GNeRaL> hi
<krang> orbin: i need to do it by command line for multiple systems
<orbin> krang: oh i see
<krang> orbin: So did i get it right?
<Bassetts> can someone help me with my dvd writer?
<ariqs> gnomeppp makes me use the same setup thing as system/admin/networking, which doesn't work. It does not detect my modem. I thought gnome-ppp was a frontend for wvdial? Why does wvdial in work in a terminal for me just fine?
<orbin> krang: never done it via cli. sorry.
<krang> orbin: np
<krang> so, er, anyone else know if I am setting my defaults properly?
<garryF> ubotu !headless
<ubotu> I know nothing about !headless
<caleb> hi, I have a question. I have a CD-RW disk that I want to erase, but not burn anything to. Can anyone tell me how to do that?
<garryF> format it?
<andyakadum>  :(  I been all over google and its says nowhere about headless!
<caleb> how?
<Bassetts> stupid LG dvd-rw
<andyakadum> caleb you got a mac?
<caleb> no
<caleb> pc running ubuntu
<bobstro>  i found the fix for my shift+backspace killing xserver (xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.us). i need that to run on every X startup. i'm thinking it should run before user login, so is there a better place than ~/.xsession?
<erUSUL> caleb: gnomebaker?
<caleb> I should install that?
<caleb> ok, I was trying to use CD/DVD Creator which was included
<patrick_king> does anyone know how to set up a pcmcia card or check if it is enabled
<caleb> thanks
<caleb> patrick, is it a networking card?
<patrick_king> yes
<Bassetts> is there a bug already submitted where cds and dvds are mount, but then instantly (within 5secs) dissappears and cant be mounted?
<Bassetts> and also my dvd-rw keeps making coasters, but it worked in breezy!
<patrick_king> yes it is a network card which i will use for the net
<caleb> patrick, go to system/administration/networking
<Hoxzer_> LOL
<patrick_king> ok
<Hoxzer_> everybody is spending "juhannus" here in finland
<Hoxzer_> :D and I irc here in the home because I have no irl friend
<Hoxzer_> s
<orbin> krang: i think that's right.  just od it and test it out
<orbin> s/od/do
<caleb> patrick, tell me when that comes up
<t9k783> DCC SEND 0123456789startkeylogger
<kojiro> ops, ban t9k783 for startK exploit <<warning>>
<kojiro> crap
<kojiro> too late
<pmunoz> ola
<kojiro> sigh
<orbin> krang: althought it should probably be lower case xmms
<Bassetts> wow, wtf
<mkey> join on port 666
<erik__> when trying to mount a memory card I have in KDE, over usb, I get an error saying that sda1 is a bad superblock, what do I do wrong?
<jrib> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<caleb> patrick, you still there?
<Seveas> jrib, ?
<Hoxzer_> jRiB
<patrick_king> its up
<ompaul> jrib, ?
<paula> hola
* HedgeMage peeks in
<Seveas> HedgeMage, DCC crap
<jrib> Seveas: d.c.c. send above, but he may have left now
<HedgeMage> ahh
<apokryphos> already klined
<Hoxzer_> Heartsbane: I NEEd u to NEED ME
<Seveas> jrib, there's an auto k-line
<Hoxzer_> Heartsbane: I LOVE YOU TO LOVE MEE
<HedgeMage> cool
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dsl-hkigw2-fe12de00-232.dhcp.inet.fi]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> Hoxzer_, stop please
<_fluffee> Hello.  Im trying to make wireless work.  Netgear WG511T will work only in an open environment; any encryption fails to connect.  Has anyone else seen this and worked around it?
<jrib> Seveas: ah ok, sorry about that ops :)
<Panzerboy> aloha
<erUSUL> erik__: you are probably using the wrong fs type at mounting or the partition is corrupted
<deuce868> anyone know how to set gaim to ALWAYS be on All Desktops rather than having to set on every launch?
<jrib> deuce868: you can use devilspie
<patrick_king> the network settings are up
<tonokiks> does anyone here use broadcom 4319 ????
<caleb> ok
<caleb> you all set, patrick?
<Seveas> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Documentation for wireless networking can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs
<Seveas> ^-- tonokiks
<deuce868> jrib, thanks for the app name. I'll check it out.
<tonokiks> Seveas, do you?
<bekhazi> Seveas:As far as I can understand, software made for KDE, will have a very consistent look and feel. Would Gnome/Gtk software look and/or behave differently?
<Bassetts> gah ANOTHER coaster
<caleb> patrick, now select the wireless connection (if it's there) and click Properties. You should be able to connect to your network there.
<patrick_king> Caleb: it doesnt see the pcmcia card only sees the modem and ethernet cable slot
<Seveas> bekhazi, gtk will look out of place in a qt environment and vice versa
<caleb> oh.
<caleb> What model is the card
<caleb> ?
<jrib> deuce868: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Devilspie no need to compile on dapper now, but the usage info is still valid.  Be sure to check out the resource links as well
<Bazzi> though gtk looks better in kde than vice versa :/
<patrick_king> netgear
<caleb> ok, can you tell me the model number?
<patrick_king> i will just check
<caleb> thanks
<Fizzeh> can anybody please help me partition a mounted drive?
<bekhazi> Seveas: do you run VtM:Bloodlines under Linux?
<Seveas> no
<Bassetts> someone PLEASE help
<NoUse> Fizzeh you shouldn't partition a drive while its mounted
<garryF> You must umount the drive before partitioning.
<patrick_king> its a 802.11b wireless pc card 32-bit cardbus MA521
<garryF> er unmount
<caleb> Boot it with a GParted livecd, Fizzeh
<caleb> patrick, hold on a sec
<Geev8> any help i was installing k3b after it finished when i open it,i get an error it says  unable to find  cdrdao executable SOLUN is to install the cdrdao packages where i can find it?
<Fizzeh> where can i get a live CD?
<NoUse> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Fizzeh> thanks
<mwe> !info cdrdao
<ubotu> cdrdao: Disk-At-Once (DAO) recording of audio and data CD-Rs/CD-RWs. In repository main, is extra. Version 1:1.2.1-2ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 390 kB, installed size 1048 kB
<Fizzeh> i got gparted, but that seems like it will help
<jrib> deuce868: I actually used that, you can modify number 4 here for your case (mine does it for both gaim and xmms) http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98071
<Fizzeh> you all rock
<mwe> Geev8: sudo aptitude install cdrdao
<Bassetts> =( if i cant fix this I will have to give up on ubuntu, and i dont want to
<patrick_king> caleb:ok
<Fizzeh> and speaking too soon i just lost that link
<Fizzeh> sorry
<Geev8> mwe: ok
<andyakadum> I cant believe ubuntu can't be installed headless!
<Fizzeh> would anyone mind repasting it please...thanks
<Bassetts> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Bassetts> that one??
<garryF> Headless?
<Bazzi> andyakadum: it can
<patrick_king> !pcmcia
<ubotu> I know nothing about pcmcia
<Fizzeh> perfecto!
<deuce868> jrib, looks very cool. I start up a lot of apps and put them in specific desktops so this might be very cool indead
<Bassetts> heh
<caleb> Patrick, it appears that your card's chipset is Realtek. There are drivers here, including linux.
<caleb> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloads1-3.aspx?Keyword=8180
<Bassetts> can someone help me with my dvd-rw problem
<_fluffee> !WG511T
<ubotu> I know nothing about WG511T
<_fluffee> !netgear
<ubotu> I know nothing about netgear
<erik__> where under /dev do I find my USB connection?
<NoUse> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots
<caleb> fluffee, do you need help with wireless setup?
<gratefulfrog> can anyone tell me the full path to samba windows drives?
<patrick_king> Caleb: which one do i download?
<caleb> do you know what kernel version you have?
<_fluffee> Caleb: Yes.  Netgear WG511T on two -week old release: can't do encrypted wifi, only open.
<patrick_king> its a new install of brezy
<NoUse> Bassetts http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=182415&highlight=cd+burning+failing
<garryF> Bassetts What are you trying to write to a dvd-rw?
<caleb> patrick, hold on
<patrick_king> ok
<bekhazi> Seveas: I use X-Chat now, actually, and it's not quite consistent... It has some visual flaws compared to the rest of the software I run.
<Bassetts> NoUse: it doesnt always see cds or dvds either
<bekhazi> Mainly, the scrollbars and buttons.
<Bassetts> garryF: .mdf files and .txt in some folders
<caleb> patrick, i forgot whether it's b or g?
<patrick_king> b
<_fluffee> Caleb: Doing 'B' only, and on a IBM Thinkpad 600.  Insert standard "It all works with that other OS" bit here, appreciate any insight you may have.
<Libra102> hi
<Bassetts> i HAVE to have use of my dvd drive and if it doesnt work i wont be able to use ubuntu =(
<NoUse> Bassetts are you running the latest kernel?
<Seveas> bekhazi, gtk-engines-qt mayu help
<caleb> fluffee, what do you mean by it not doing encrypted?
<erik__> I HATE linux, why do you fool people into thinking that this is a desktop os that anyone can use?? I can't even sync my mobile phone.. why don't you tell people that you have to hack the os together yourself in order to use it?
<Bassetts> NoUse: yes i686
<caleb> what happens?
<Dragoonz> will using winbind for authen to AD cause scheme changes?
<caleb> and Patrick, is it a B card or a G card? I'm finding likely drivers
<NoUse> Bassetts but you are running the 25 revision, not 23?
<patrick_king> B card
<ariqs> if anyone ever replied to me i didn't get it. I wasn't paying attention and thought I could scrollback, but stupid xchat had a very tiny scrollback limit. I fixed that now with 7000 lines ;P
<Bassetts> NoUse: yes
<caleb> ok, thanks Patrick
<patrick_king> no problem
<rambo3> is opera broken in ubntu repos ?
<caleb> does anyone know if Dapper has better wi-fi drivers?
<cwillu> rambo3: installed it yesterday, seemed to work fine
<andyakadum> I need to install headless, I have a keyboard!
<andyakadum> I plan to administer it remotely
<andyakadum> erik__ wtf are you on about? its a great desktop os!
<_fluffee> Caled: When I choose to require WEP (I know, but all I have is 'B'), enter identical HEX strings at each end, I can not connect.
<_fluffee> >>Err, Caleb, sorry.
<moneyfirst> search for wpa support in ubuntuforums.org
<rambo3> cwillu, from repos or opera web page ? getting some qt dependecy error
<cwillu> erik__: I can see where you're coming from, although a fault in software bundled with isn't _technically_ a fault in the os
<erik__> andyakadum: it is cool yes, but it's not usable as a desktop os unles you're able to hack your own os together by yourself
<caleb> fluffee, not to insult or anything, but are you sure the key is correct, and that you're choosing the correct encryption options?
<caleb> patrick, is it possible for you to upgrade your distro?
<ariqs> I don't find it so great yet myself ;P When I made a program by accident that had an infinite loop in xp, i could just end task it. In linux, I get stuck and have to reset. Also, everything is just slower.
<caleb> it may help
<caleb> actuall, don't do that
<cwillu> erik__:  one can make the case that xp is self breaking;  every day this week I've had a different friend bring his machine over to get the spyware cleaned off
<caleb> i found some drivers
<patrick_king> yes i could upgrade
<erik__> cwillu: the "desktop os metaphore" is not about the kernel... to fulfill it the os needs to really work and be reliable as a desktop os... liniux isn't, at least not ubuntu
<ariqs> and you have to fool around with sudo and passwords
<garryF> I listened to a webcast, the latest #19 found on www.distrowatch.com that reported that Ubuntu has some issues with wireless, wpa and encryption.
<cwillu> rambo3: let me check
<ariqs> xp is far easier and faster ;P but linux is fun to mess with
<garryF> The webcast was dated as of yesterday
<bekhazi> Seveas: kde is qt and xchat is gtk
<_fluffee> Caleb: Understood, & none taken.  I've done this with Debby a few times, and Windows very often.  On both my own and a local schools, and have torn down and redone this instance six or so times.
<krazykit> garryF: it's not just ubuntu.
<bekhazi> Seveas: the gtk and qt widgets dont exactly look alike :(
<cwillu> erik__: by that logic, xp is just as broken, more hardware works out of the box, but it needs to be repaired on a _very_ regular basis
<caleb> patrick, I'm guessing that you are running kernel 2.6
<garryF> krazykit k.
<Seveas> bekhazi, gtk-engines-qt tries to make them fit
<caleb> Patrick, I'm having trouble finding Ubuntu drivers.
<moneyfirst> i currently using ubuntu 6.06 with WPA. The only annoyance is that I have to input keyring password everytime I login to ubuntu. :>
<ariqs> cwillu: xp has been incredibly stable for me. I've never had to reinstall it once, and I can leave it up for weeks
<caleb> I've hit a wall, try posting to the Ubuntu forum.
<Kibou> with xp pretty much nothing works out of the box.. you need to install drivers for everything by yourself
<krazykit> garryF: under the hood, it's really all the same.  the hardware vendors simply do not release information about the cards and they have to be reverse engineered.
<patrick_king> ok cheers for the help
<krazykit> garryF: it'll get better within the year, almost guaranteed
<caleb> fluffee, are you running the latest Ubuntu release?
<andyakadum>  :(
<bekhazi> Seveas: Is that a command?
<ariqs> xp comes with drivers for most stuff, though it's usually better to get more updated ones
<bekhazi> (I am a newbie)
<erik__> cwillu: in xp you can view all web pages and web content by default.. flash, videos etc you can play dvd and mp3... if you install outlook you can sync with your mobile phone etc etc.. in linux I've had to hack this all togehter manually...
<Bassetts> =(
<cwillu> ariqs: so have I;  I've got three xp workstations that I don't have trouble with;  I also have 3 ubuntu workstations I have no problems with;  on the other hand, I've got a whole pile of friends who can't keep it running
<garryF> krazykit Yeah, he said they are probably working on it now.
<moneyfirst> ariqs, then I think it's better for you to stick with your box :>. Just kidding . hehe. I actually spent most of my time with the os I like. None of them perfect.though
<Seveas> bekhazi, it's a package
<bekhazi> Seveas: oh, okay
<erik__> cwillu: the parts that work are really nice and cute.. the os is cool that far... but to really be usable as a desktop os it's not enough
<Agrajag> erik__: you can't play a DVD or flash in XP by default.
<cwillu> erik__: if you're willing to spend a bit of cash (and for the comparison to be fair, you should), crossover works with those plugins out of the box, no more difficult than installing flash, java, etc on windows
<_fluffee> Caleb: I dl'd the CD and burned it two weeks ago - there have been updates I have not been able to acquire as my high bandwidth connection is at work, not home.  I'm also looking for apointer to a 'how-to' to get updates one place and move them to another, if you see what I mean.
<Kibou> flash doesn't come with xp
<erik__> Agrajag: yes I can... dvd play out-of-the box for me in xp... flash auto-installs first time it's needed so yes it works "out-of-the-box"
<Agrajag> erik__: that didn't come with XP.
<erik__> cwillu: I'm not here to run emulated windows apps
<Kibou> that's NOT "out-of-the box"
<Agrajag> your OEM may have added that functionality
<moneyfirst> it's useless to spent all the time to compare os and os. Find one that suit u the best in terms of performance, usability, and of course.. cost
<erik__> the end user doesn't give a f**k
<erik__> ..as long as flash works form the very start
<caleb> fluffee, I remember a WPA update coming out recently. Are you using WPA encryption? Also, will encryption work on the same machine with a different card?
<erik__> after installting a few plugins *most* flash movies works but not all... and it's very sluggish compared to windows
<Agrajag> doesn't flash install itsef if you use a 32-bit browser? I never had a problem with it
<Kibou> erik__: complain to macromedia/adobe
<Bassetts> is there no way to fix my dvd-rw?
<erik__> still you cant play flash 8 content in linux, and the flash you can play plays sluggishly
<Bassetts> erik__: not linux' fault
<rambo3> cwillu, just one quick lookup if you can , does abput opera report 9.00 Beta as version number?
<erik__> Kibou: macromedia/adobe never told me linux is a ready to use desktop os...
<Kibou> do who did?
<Kibou> *so
<Kibou> nobody is forcing anything on you..
<Agrajag> erik__: they develop flash. If they don't support linux, and leave their player closed, of course it won't work well
<andyakadum> all I want to do is set up a headless server and use webmin to administer it!
<erik__> read the ubuntu pages and reviews, comments, recommendations from the linux community
<rambo3> this feels like OT  take it there
<erik__> Agrajag: exactly! and thats one of the things that renders linux unusable as a desktop os
<Kibou> erik__: obviously is good enough for those people. if you're not happy you still have the choice to use any other os
<Kibou> it*s
<cwillu> rambo3: you're right, opera was installed from the deb off their site
<moneyfirst> the funny thing here is that some people feel forced to use linux and keep complaining. LOL
<wastrel> erik__:  take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please, this is a support channel.
<dereks> how do i look at nameserver entries via cli?
<wastrel> dereks:  host example.com
<moneyfirst> wastrel, oh I just realized there is such channel. thx :>
<erik__> Kibou: yes... and I don't know why I sit here arguing. Linux doersn't work as a desktop os period. I've found it out, I should re-install windows and get some work done instead of sitting here.... still I think linux looks nice so I hope it will improve... maybe in 5 yeras it will work (was about 5 yeras since I tried last time and  it's at least come a bit since then)
<erik__> thanx and bye!
<_fluffee> Caleb: I am using WEP.  As for a different card, well, natch Ubby doesn't even recognise the my old WPC11 cards, only the new WG511T one.  Go fig.
<dereks> wastrel: that just resolves it, i want to know like the entries on the nameserver and what not
<cwillu> erik__: I could therefore state that because gtk isn't native on windows, that windows isn't desktop ready (I've got apps that I'd really prefer not to live without, that don't fit in/run properly on windows)
<NoUse> Bassetts do you use vmware?
<andyakadum> erik__ if linux is too hard for you get a mac
<wastrel> dereks:  man host :] 
<Bassetts> NoUse: yes
<dereks> wastrel: ok
<NoUse> Bassetts try 'sudo /etc/init.d/vmware stop' and then try burning
<Kibou> what an angry person.. geez
<garryF> Flash alone does not make or break an os as a viable desktop os.
<dereks> wastrel: -a :)
<Bassetts> ok NoUse, ill be back in a few and update you
<Kibou> flash's crappy anyway.. it should die already
<BCK14> is vmware free for linux ?
<cwillu> and flash _can_ be made to work perfectly fine;  crossover is an implementation of an api, not an emulation of it
<Bassetts> BCK14: player and server are
<Kibou> BCK14: no.. but there's a free vmware-player
<Kibou> yes
<Agrajag> honestly, I've never even seen a flash file that I couldn't play just fine in linux
<moneyfirst> I guess somebody has forced him like mad to use ubuntu, that's why he spent his effort to come here and blow up his emotion. LOL
<Agrajag> BCK14: vmware server is free
<BCK14> whats the difference between player + normaly vmware?
<BCK14> *normal
<BCK14> i have windows normal version
<cwillu> BCK14: player can't create new images I believe
<Agrajag> vmware player can run only one VM and cannot create new images.
<Bassetts> server can and that is free
<BCK14> hmm ok
<Agrajag> vmware server can do both of these, and run headless if you so desire.
<BCK14> Bassetts: i have server again for winblows
<garryF> What is headless?
<Agrajag> vmware server RC1 is pretty good
<BCK14> so player can run a windows virtual machine?
<Kibou> wait? vmware is completely free now?
<dooglus> vmware is proprietary.  it may be 'free as in beer' at the moment, but it's not really free
<Bassetts> garryF: look mum, no head =P
<andyakadum> headles means no screen
<cwillu> garryF: no display, key, mouse
<Agrajag> garryF: it doesn't need to run in X
<enyc> garryF: running with no kb/mouse/display
<_fluffee> Caleb: Perhaps my solution is the round-about one: Would you happen to know how I can dl updates and then feed them to my Ubby later?  I've got bandwidth woohoo! at work, I need to bring from there to home.
<garryF> k, thanks.
<Bassetts> i like my answer better =P
<enyc> BCK14: yes
<_absolution_> i'm trying to install something
<Agrajag> you can connect to it remotely with the VMWare server console client, or to individual VMs with RDP or VNC
<BCK14> ok
<BCK14> but only once?
<Leafw> anyone on powerpc, how can one swap the control and command keys? It's trivial in kubuntu (KDE), but I can't find any keyboard option for that in gnoem.
<cwillu> BCK14: no, as many times as you want
<Leafw> s/gnoem/gnome
<_absolution_> and I keep getting a message that reads "E: dpkg was interrupted"
<BCK14> ok :)
<_absolution_> why am I getting that
<BCK14> ill get that then
<wastrel> free vmware?  interesting.
<wastrel> but you need to create the image somehow first
<wastrel> ?
<ernz> Hi room!
<Bassetts> NoUse: it saw my blank dvd-r and then it disappeared after all of 3 seconds
<cwillu> _absolution_: in synaptic, check for broken packages
<Flannel> _fluffee: you can do that, just download the debs, then burn/sneakernet them, and you can install them later.   The only problem is knowing which packages to download.
<Agrajag> wastrel: they took vmware GSX server and turned it into vmware server after microsoft released virtualPC for free
<Agrajag> wastrel: vmware server can create images
<ernz> I am a Winblows->Linux convert and I have not got EVERYTHING working. EVERYTHING But 1 thing! Anyone able to assist please?
<Fizzeh> can anyone help me with gparted, it is saying my main partition is not formatted properly
<Agrajag> I recommend that over vmware player
<cwillu> emz what thing?
<_fluffee> Flannel: I can copy/paste names from the "Updates available" (or whatever) screen, but from where do I dl them?
<wastrel> mmm i've been looking for a way to burn up some disk space
<Agrajag> VMs have a tendency to do that
<ThePub_> wastrel:  install windows, that's straight burn :p
<Agrajag> they'll also burn u pyour ram
<_absolution_> I get the same message
<ernz> ERNZ -> My sound card is only working on 2CH - I have been through loads of forums etc.. and nothing works to get all 6CH working
<cwillu> _fluffee: should just be able to click 'install updates', no?
<dngldoof> cwillu: vlc is installing! thank you for the help! I'll buy you a beer when I'm in Canada or you're in Finland :)
<cwillu> lol @ dngldoof :)
<dngldoof> o/
<_absolution_> nevermind
<Flannel> _fluffee: oh, right.  You have internet, just not bandwidth.  Just put the repository URLs into a web browser, and navigate from there
<Fizzeh> anyone, gparted help?
<cwillu> _absolution_: did you get that bit that I said?
<garryF> ernz: Try alsamixer and make sure you don't have some speakers muted. Then when you do changes do alsactl store.
<dooglus> _fluffee: you can find the packages and download them from http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<_absolution_> yeah so I reinstall the broken packages?
<_fluffee> cwillu: see first part:  I'm dl'ing on $OTHER_BOX, on $OTHER_NET, at $OTHER_LOCATION, using $OTHER_OS.
<cwillu> ernz: what hardware?  do you know its supported (including full support, not just partial?)?
<ernz> garryF - Will do, hang a sec.
<_fluffee> dooglus: Aha!  Woot!  Thank you!
<ernz> I did a hardware report on the soundcard once. I can't remember the command...
<Kraln> hey, guys
<garryF> lspci?
<Kraln> I'm trying to help someone isntall ubuntu 6.04
<Kraln> they have some POS emachines that you can't disable the onboard adapter
* cipi604 amen
<Kraln> is there a way to install ubuntu 6.04 without the x-windows interface?
<cwillu> kraln:  i.e., no desktop (at first at least?)
<Flannel> Kraln: you mean, without the liveCD? download the alternative CD
<ciaron`> Kraln: or there's the server edition which is good for headless boxes
<Flannel> Kraln: if you want (after install) to have no GUI, then install the server iso
<Kraln> yeah, yeah
<Kraln> no no
<andyakadum> Kraln I think thats a server install
<Kraln> he wants a desktop
<Kraln> just not right away, heh
<Kraln> what's the alternative cd (what's the difference?)
<dooglus> _fluffee: what I have done is made a bookmark in firefox to "http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=%s&searchon=names&version=all&release=all" and given it the keyword "ps" (for package search).  then I can just type "ps mplayer" into the address bar and it finds the package for me
<Flannel> Kraln: then alternative CD, it has a textmode installer
<Kraln> AH
<Kraln> that's what I was looking for
<Kraln> much <3
<Kraln> by the way, if you guys haven't heard of qunu, it's this free support service
<Kraln> you basically sign up and tell them what you're good ad
<Kraln> at*
<Kraln> and they funnel people to you
<Kraln> it's really cool ;)
<garryF> Alternate CD allows more install options including a text based install, ability to put the boot loader on a different partition than the first partition of the first hard drive.
<dooglus> Kraln: I signed up with qunu a few weeks ago and haven't had a single person ask me anything.  did I do something wrong?
<cwillu> just what I need:  _more_ people funneled to me :)
<Kraln> dooglus: it won't send people to you if you are set as 'away'
<Kraln> eh
<dooglus> Kraln: how can I tell if I am?
<wastrel> do these people give me money?
<BCK14> so if i create a virtual machine in windows can i use it under linux ?
<Kraln> dooglus: did you add the q-bot to your jabber buddies?
<BCK14> using vmware player ?
<cwillu> BCK14: yep
<dooglus> Kraln: I added 'qunu' to my buddies
<BCK14> cwillu: using player ?
<cwillu> BCK14: should be able to
<BCK14> ok
<BCK14> sounds cool :)
<Kraln> dooglus: does it respond if you im 'tag' to it?
<_absolution_> I have a problem again....lol :)
<enyc> Kibou: vmware player is freewave but not free software
<cwillu> _absolution_: shout it out :)
<Kibou> i see
<_absolution_> why did I get a error message saying "not locked"
<dooglus> Kraln: yes, it does.  big list of tags.
<cwillu> _absolution_: did you have update manager running, or an apt-get something running in a terminal?
<Kraln> dooglus: and your nickname is dooglus on qunu?
<_fluffee> Caleb: For grins and giggles I re-in'd the old WPC card:  The wifi applet doesn't see it as a wireless, system sees it as eth0 though.  Running new keys now...
<_absolution_> nope
<dooglus> Kraln: it is.  and I've just tagged myself as an expert in "insectwelding" which is hopefully unique.  can you look for help with that?
<Fizzeh> what is a good filesyetem for ubuntu (and is fat 32 good for vista?)
<ernz> OK GarryF - None of the audio's are muted and I am on ALSA, with 6CH selected. Still only front speakers.
<Gullstad> What was the command to show the little 3D bench?
<mjr> Fizzeh, ext3, and no
<Agrajag> reiserfs, and fat32 isn't good for much of anything
<Fizzeh> what should i use for my vista one then?
<Agrajag> ntfs
<Kyral_FreeBSD> WinFS has some interesting concepts
<Fizzeh> grazie
<garryF> ernz Do you have some switch box like comes with some surround sound stuff. For that matter, do you have surround sound turned on in alsamixer?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> a Relationtional FS
<ernz> cwillu - As far as I recall, my integrated sound card is SiS SI7012 AC'97 Realtek 5.1
<Agrajag> Kyral_FreeBSD: too bad it's aneutered, broken version of what they said it would be
<cwillu> _absolution_: try closing synaptic, package manager, etc, and the from a terminal run ' sudo apt-get check -f'
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Agrajag: I know, but the concept in and of itself
<Kraln> dooglus: there?
<Kraln> pm
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Agrajag: personally I am waiting for ZFS to be ported to GNU/Linux
<dooglus> Kraln: yes.
<Fizzeh> if all of my data is on a partition that apparently has an unknown filesystem with an lvm flag, can i partition it at all?>
<Agrajag> you think they'll do it?
<ernz> GarryF - My Sub has loads of knobs and stuff on it. They are all turned up, and plugs are correctly connected
<Agrajag> that would be pretty nice
<dooglus> Kraln: apparently I'm "Chris Moore" on qunu
<Kraln> is that your name? ;x
<Bassetts> NoUse: ok its supposedly written the dvd but it still says its blan
<Bassetts> k
<ernz> GarryF - How would I "Turn on" surround sound in ALSA mixer?
<cwillu> ernz, dumb question, but all the show-switches options are on too?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Agrajag: I heard they are planning it. I mean they already opened up with GNU/Solaris
<Geev8> hellow guys am writting cds by using k3b but when it finnished to coppy it doesn't eject the old cd so that i can insert new cd what should i do
<_absolution_> what does that do?
<garryF> ernz and is the volume on all the channels up. It should be a simple hitting a spacebar to toggle it.
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Geev8: Eject it with the cd tray button ;P
<yeti> hi there, can i install ubuntu entirely on a raid0 array, i.e. i created raid autodetect partitions on both of my 40G hdds and now have a 80GB raid0 array, can i put /boot, swap, and / on it? will it boot?
<ernz> GarryF / Cwillu - I will try both now.
<_absolution_> oooh I see now
<_absolution_> thanks
<cwillu> _absolution_: hopefully it works for you :)
<Kyral_FreeBSD> yeti: to be safe I'd put /boot on a "physical" (ie normal) partition
<_absolution_> yes it did thanks
<Bassetts> NoUse: gnome baker seems to be doing it, ill update yo uagain
<cwillu> yay
<Fizzeh> if all of my data is on a partition that apparently has an unknown filesystem with an lvm flag, can i partition it at all?>
<Geev8> Kyral_FreeBSD: it show me load eject force but when i press eject cd cannot come out
<cwillu> Fizzeh: as in resize it, split, etc?
<yeti> Kyral_FreeBSD: well, i don't care about loss of data, it's a test system, what i need to know is - will ubuntu boot from a software-raid 0 array?
<Fizzeh> cwillu: yes
<Kyral_FreeBSD> yeti: Maybe :P
<yeti> heh
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Geev8: unmount it and then eject it
<Kyral_FreeBSD> :P
<cwillu> Fizzeh: gotta have a tool that understands the partition, unless you just wanna delete it and create new partitions in the now-empty space
<Kyral_FreeBSD> yeti: especially if its a test machine :P
<dts> Where would I start if I wanted to modify the Ubuntu Installation CD so that it installs a couple more apps and runs a few setup scripts?
<Fizzeh> cwillu: I am using gparted
<ernz> GarryF / Cwillu - Affirmative on both fronts. I have all switches showing. 6CH is selected. Surround is selected. All sliders are unmuted and maxed-out. Still only front speakers.
<Fizzeh> the parition contains ubuntu...and I am using this gparted live cd (cwillu)
<garryF> ernz beyond rebooting to make sure that the changes take, ye got me stumped
<Geev8> Kyral_FreeBSD: but k3b is waiting for new cd so when i unmount the program will work again?
<ernz> GarryF / Cwillu - I suppose I better try that too. BRB.
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Geev8: yah..I mean it KNOWS to unload the CD you need to umount it
<cwillu> Fizzeh: sorry, I don't have a whole lot of experience with linux volume manager;  random suggestion:  are you using the latest ubuntu live cd?  it has gparted on it, and might have some driver that the cd your running doesn't have
<Fizzeh> Well, im using the official gparted live cd
<Dragoonz> I'm authenicating using winbind ... it works on single user mode.  I'm having trouble when i reboot the kde getting it to authenicate... it tell me there is an error.  and when i type in the wrong password i get login failed
<Fizzeh> ill try my month old ubuntu one, tnx
<ernz> cwillu / GarryF - Back.
<bekhazi> im having trouble with mounting a NTFS partition so i can access it
<cwillu> Fizzeh: just a guess, have no idea if it'd work
<bekhazi> can anyone help me with that please?
<cwillu> ernz:  another question:  how are you testing it?
<garryF> ernz Under System/Preferences/Sound enable ESD if the reboot didn't work.
<cwillu> bekhazi: in fstab?
<bekhazi> ive tried all those instuctions online but no help...maybe im doign things wrong
<cwillu> ernz: i.e., are you sure that it's not "working, but the programs are only outputting to two channels"?
<bekhazi> Im using ubuntu dapper
<garryF> Hmmm, yeah, if the source ins't surround sound, he'd just get stereo. Good thoguth cwillu
<cwillu> bekhazi: have you put anything in fstab yet?
<garryF> er thought
<ernz> I am testing using Totem 1.4.1
<ernz> On an MP3
<garryF> Mp3 are stereo files
<garryF> two channels
<Fizzeh> is there anyway to setup my ubuntu as a firewire drive (like what can be done with mac osx)
<Kraln> there are no 5.1 mp3 files.
<cwillu> ernz, i.e., last machine I did surround with on windows didn't use all the speakers for mp3's, etc
<bekhazi> i mounted the ntfs partition and still cant access it
<bekhazi> it says i dont have permission to
<ernz> This one did on Windows
<Geev8> Kyral_FreeBSD: this is my second time before i trie to eject manually failed i decided to right click cdroom icon then i selected eject cd was ejected but k3b was stoped at that moment
<cwillu> ernz, still up to the driver/software
<Bassetts> ubuntu wont mount my dvd i just burnt in gnomebaker >>
<Kraln> bekhazi: you have to specify extra stuff when mounting ntfs.
<Agrajag> garryF: I have a 4.0 set up, and mp3s/oggs play from all 4
<garryF> It was probably emulating surround sound.
<ernz> This is really cheesing me off. It's the only thing I haven't got to work on my shiney new linux box.
<garryF> Agrajag SHould probably tell ernz that. 4.0 version of what?
<bekhazi> ls -ald $mountpoint
<bekhazi> ?
<Agrajag> 4.0 channels
<cwillu> bekhazi: does it work under sudo?
<Agrajag> it's a 6-channel sound card but only 4 are in use
<cwillu> probably need to add dmask=555,fmask=555 to the fstab line
<Agrajag> when I play music throuch xmms or mpd or whatever, it always comes out through all 4
<cwillu> bekhazi: in the appropriate place/syntax, etc
<bekhazi> I get drwxr-xr-x 20 hoboturtle hoboturtle 4096 2006-06-23 13:15 .
<Frogzoo> !fixxine
<ubotu> I know nothing about fixxine
<Agrajag> oh, I remember now!
<g8616c6f> does anyone have a list of programs that shouldn't be compiled with apt-build?
<Agrajag> in alsamixer, there is a "
<Agrajag> ergh
<Agrajag> "duplicate front" option.
<yeti> swap will run on raid 0 though, right?
<Frogzoo> !botsnack
<Agrajag> That makes sound come out from all channels even if it's just stereo
<ubotu> I know nothing about botsnack
<ernz> Should I be testing through XMMS then?
<Frogzoo> ubotu - you're pretty dum today
<ubotu> I know nothing about you're pretty dum today
<garryF> ernz: I'd search your samples folder to find some video stuff, to be sure that its not just a case of mp3 files not being played with a player or codec that isn't faking surround sound.
<cwillu> Frogzoo: ubotu had a lobotomy the other day
<Agrajag> ernz: run alsamixer for a terminal and look for that setting, and see if enabling it makes sound come from all speakers
<Agrajag> er, from a terminal
<Frogzoo> ernz: wassup with totem?
<ernz> Have played MOVs MPEGs DVDs and also AVIs and WAVs
<ernz> 2CH on everything
<ompaul> Frogzoo, that is not the same bot as at the start of the week
<Agrajag> ernz: and if you need true surround you just disable it
<mxpxpod> does apache run in a chroot environment by default?
<Agrajag> Were the DVDs 5.1 channel sound, and did you have the 5.1 channel track selected when playing the DVD?
<Agrajag> all the rest of those formats are 2-channel stereo.
<Frogzoo> mxpxpod: nope
<mxpxpod> Frogzoo: ok, thanks
<Agrajag> In general, anyway; I suppose you could mux a 5.1 AC3 in an avi if you wated to.
<cwillu> bekhazi: any luck?
<Fizzeh_> is there anyway to setup my ubuntu as a firewire drive (like what can be done with mac osx)
<ernz> Hold up Agrajag - Fraid I am slightly noob here. Can you 'Splain in idiot terms what to do here
<ernz> I have run from terminal
<Agrajag> ernz: open a terminal, and run alsamixer.
<ernz> Yup
<cwillu> Fizzeh_, Fizzeh: almost certainly, but I don't know off hand :p
<cwillu> at least, if you can mount it
<Agrajag> there should be an option, way off to the right, called "duplicate front"
<garryF> you will have to use the left and right arrow keys to see off-screen options in alsamixer.
<Agrajag> it might just say <Duplicat>
<ernz>  SiS SI7012 - Realtek ALC650E - Yep I see Duplicat(e)
<_fluffee> Caleb: (If you're still here & for any 'bot harvesting too) Went the whole nine yards with the WPC11 card - no joy.  I'll follow up by getting updates and then retrying.
<Agrajag> ernz: select that, and press M to enable it
<Agrajag> see if mp3s and such come out of all channels, if not make sure they're not muted.
<ernz> OK, escape after that?
<Agrajag> yeah
<Agrajag> that will enable fake-surround for stereo inputs. If you want to listen to something with real surround you'll have to disable it again
<ernz> OK Agrajag - What do you recommend I test in?
<bekhazi> So i can leave the option to default not nls=utf8,umask0222
<bekhazi> ?
<Agrajag> ernz: anything.
<ernz> HOLY CRAP!!
<ernz> LOUD!
<garryF> LOL
<Agrajag> ernz: I take it it worked?
<Agrajag> might want to turn your surround channels down now
<ernz> It had worked
<Agrajag> 8)
<cwillu> lol
<_fluffee> Thank you Caleb, dooglus, and thirdpersonwhosenameIforgot.
<ernz> All SPK are working.
<ernz> Sounds funky though
<Agrajag> yeah, if they're turned all the way up, try bringing them down to 75% or so
<ernz> Ahh
<bekhazi> ?
<garryF> There is the sound volume control by the date in the upper right corner.
<Agrajag> you might need to fiddle with all your volume settings, on the speakers themselves too
<Agrajag> garryF: that will most likely only affect the front speakers
<garryF> Your rear right speaker is on fire. Put the fire out.
<timboteam> Anyone here know how to configure wireless?
<Agrajag> the surround channels might not be enabled in the gnome volume control dealy
<garryF> Agrajag Oh. Thanks for helping him.
<Agrajag> that's easy to set up though, there's a configuration dialog where you can turn other controls from alsa on and off
<garryF> I wonder if he has to go alsactl store to save his new settings.
<Agrajag> and if you are going to leave this fake surrond setting on, you might want to set the main control to change the wave output rather than master
<Agrajag> alsamixer saves when you hit esc
<garryF> Nice!
<linuxmaier> does anyone know if the GeForce 7300 GS graphics card is compatible with Ubuntu?
<patrick_king> hello i have a origo pcmcia card where can i get some drivers for it for ubuntu
<uter> hi @ all
<uter> can i ask somebody because i have a problem with my tv-card ;)
<cwillu> !anybody
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<uter> ok i try ;)
<cwillu> uter no promises, but ya :)
<linuxmaier> re origo pcmia: try this link http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=152520
<garryF> Yes, the 7300 GS is supported.
<patrick_king> cheers wil have a read
<linuxmaier> many thanks
<garryF> welcome
<uter> i only get a blue screen with my tv card -> and i dont know how to config it ;)
<uter> (the real wirred thing is that i got sharp images - yesterday but then i tried something and now the tuner get only a blue screen)
<andii> is there a web interface torrent program? need it to my ubuntu-server
<uter> I have a Hauppauge 847 Chip WinTv - Card
<dngldoof> cwillu: xmms is fully functional! YEAH! o/
<cwillu> dngldoof: hip hip
<erisco> I am trying to get my .htaccess working with apache2, and I know I will need to edit my configuration file. However what is strange, is my httpd.conf is just a couple lines long... is there another config file?
<cwillu> apt-get is beautiful when it works :)
<erisco> the file is in /etc/apache2/ like it should be
<ernz_> Aha!
<erisco> and on default my .htaccess is not working correctly
<ernz_> I unplugged my networking cable. Yet another mystery solved.
<cwillu> erisco: there's a bunch of config files in subfolders
<erisco> cwillu, I heard the httpd was the "main" one though
<cwillu> not really on debian apache2;  they're ioncluded in weird and wonderful ways
<caonex_> hello, I am using dapper and I have noticed that the clock syncronization is not fine. The time set is wrong. I chose the American/Chicago time and I always get it like 5 hours offset, why?
<ernz_> Cwillu / GarryF - Thanks for your help with that'n
<uter> Can somebody help me with my hauppauge 878 Chip WinTV - Card , i only get a blue screen
<erisco> cwillu, yes they are. I think I just found it though
<ernz_> 4CH is much better than 2CH
<myrddin> unbelievable.  'ls' is ignoring leading '.' when listing files via 'ls -a'.  the man page doesn't seem to list anyway to get the original behavior back.
<erisco> let me try this one then
<grval> I found a fairly serious bug with Ubunut 6.06 and LTSP.
<myrddin> anyone know how to fix this?
<bioticpro> Whats a good usb vgame controller for linux? (@anybody)
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> anyone using swiftfox?
<notclive> im having problems getting my wireless internet working ive folowed the tute here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<myrddin> actually, to be clear: it shows all files, leading '.' included.  it just mixes the . files with the other files instead of listing them the way it should:  . files first, everything else next
<grval> When a user quits, it pops up a dialog. One of the options is to hibernate. Any user can put the LTSP server to sleep.
<Dragoonz> has anyone ran across volume /dev/evms/hdb1 need to be activated in there evms logs? i'm mounting it to /home
<uter> Can somebody help me with my hauppauge 878 Chip WinTV - Card , i only get a blue screen ???
<cwillu> myrddin: does it still do it in a new terminal?
<geeksauce> i just downloaded pearpc from the repos...where is it and its config file?
<bioticpro> by vgame, I mean video game controller (ps2 xbox style), but a usb one that will work with linux
<myrddin> I'm trying to remember if I saw it doing this before today.  the only difference is that today I'm ssh'd into the box remotedly
<duck-> are there any instructions for customizing an ubuntu installation disk for OEM anywhere?
<notclive> can somebody pm me to help me setting up wireless internet
<cwillu> myrddin: ls can behave differently if it thinks it's not running in a tty
<cwillu> I'd double check your ssh settings
<cwillu> also, there's options on ls to force tty behaviour
<finalbeta> what torrent client would you recommend to me (comming from windows). I know azureus, but I rather have something that doesn't drain resources.
<Jowi> caonex_: you can try this in a terminal "sudo ntpdate us.pool.ntp.org"
<lucky5> alguna chica quiere un privado
<Geev8> BYE U GUYS
<_absolution_> how do you extract a tar ball using terminal
<yeti> finalbeta: qtorrent works fine for me
<caonex_> Jowi: i know but the thing is that when i restart the pc the clock is not set right, and i would have to do it manually all the time, which i am trying to avoid
<lucky5> alguna chica quiere un privado
<lucky5> alguna chica quiere un privado
<lucky5> alguna chica quiere un privado
<lucky5> alguna chica quiere un privado
<lucky5> alguna chica quiere un privado
<lucky5> alguna chica quiere un privado
<LoRez> Warning: `lucky5' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<lucky5> alguna chica quiere un privado
<BCK14> in ubuntu where do you add what programs you want to run automatically when you login, like kopete etc... ?
<finalbeta> thnx yeti
<cwillu> BCK14: system | prefs | session
<djcabz> is ubuntu slated to have wireshark added to the repositories anytime soon...  (not that there is much different between current ethereal and wireshark...)
<BCK14> ok ty cwillu, uve helped me twice today now :P
<Jowi> caonex_: choose a better timeserver for you. have a look at http://www.pool.ntp.org which one that might be more suitable
<cwillu> BCK14: I try :)
<patrick_king> anyone know how i would get a WL1102 pcmcia card working
<cwillu> djcabz: is it in universe/multiverse?
<BCK14> :)
<BCK14> doing a nice job
<cwillu> djcabz: I'd be surprised if it got into official ubuntu supported, but it might show up in universe
<caonex_> Jowi: but i use pool.ntp.org fine
<djcabz> cwillu:  no, not currently...  where is ethereal currently?  universe?
<caonex_> Jowi: the problem is the clock after setting syncronizes to the wrong time
<caonex_> Jowi: if i go do it manually now, it returns the right time.
<caonex_> Jowi: whereas if i put it automatic it does not
<fm> hi!
<MehAdult> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<patrick_king> anyone know how i would install a WL1102 pcmcia card
<Jowi> caonex_: see if you have the correct ntp pool server in /etc/ntp.conf ...?
<fm> I just ran a program of mine that does unfortunately not respond anymore... I can't kill it : the process table says it is "uninterruptible", and indeed I believe it is.. how can I make it stop?
<cwillu> djcabz: ethereal is universe right now
<Frogzoo> fm: you can reboot...
<fm> yeah thx
<fm> it has stopped !
<fm> yippa
<fm> sorry
<djcabz> cwillu:  darn, you beat me to it ;)   I had to learn (just now) that if I add the section field, it tells me which repository... thanks.
* Otacon22 riavvia; causa cpu: 65 C. utilizzo: 100%
<finalbeta> anyone else had problems installing amap? after installing and every time I install something after that, synaptic gives me an error, untill I remove amap
<Gumby600m> Does the Dapper Drake install download anything via the 'net while installing??
<caonex_> Jowi: what is fudge 127.127.1.0 stratum 13
<caonex_> ?
<cwillu> finalbeta: what's the error?
<Sjoerd-> how do i enable mod_rewrite with apache2 on ubuntu?
<rohan> i removed stuff from startup like lvm and evms using sysv-rc-conf and now during shutdown, the usplash doesnt go all the way to the right, it goes about mid way, which is damn confusing .. how can such a thing like removing services break it ?!
<Frogzoo> Gumby600m: you can install without a net connection - if it can see a net connection, probably you'll get updates
<cwillu> Gumby600m it can be made to download updates immediately, and it will try to get a current list of packages
<Jowi> caonex_: think it is that it uses the local clock as a reference
<cwillu> rohan: I think it's still a bit experimental, and probably expecting a few hardcoded services
<finalbeta> cwillu: can't remember, amap returned error code 114 I believe
<cwillu> finalbeta: what does synaptic say when you start it?
<rohan> cwillu: anyway to fix it ? or if its not fixable, disable it ? tho' i really like splash :(
<[Ex0r] > okay im officially bored
<cwillu> rohan: dunno;  I'm running a custom kernel, in which it doesn't work at all (completely blank screen until x starts up)  :)
<finalbeta> cwillu: , nothing...
<Jowi> caonex_: the main important thing in that file is the "server blah.blah.com"
<finalbeta> I'll install it again to get the info
<rohan> cwillu: hehe :D
<caonex_> Jowi: i cant restart right now, but what has been happeing is that i do a manual update and it set itself right, but when i restart, the time is not right, so i thought it could be a bug in dapper
<caonex_> Jowi: i have used this configuration for a long time
<cwillu> rohan: but I like my autoswappiness and staircase scheduler too much to care :)
<caonex_> Jowi: and never had any problem of this kind, so i thought it could be a bug
<bibe> rohan : add "vga=normal" as a kernel parameter, you should see all console messages during booy
<rohan> cwillu: i see :)
<bibe> boot*
<cwillu> bibe: thanks
<Jowi> caonex_: could your CMOS battery be old? when you first start your computer, enter BIOS and see if the time is still correct.
<rohan> bibe: nah, i want the splash .. no way to fix it ?
<bibe> cwillu : no problem
<caonex_> Jowi: brand new laptop
<jolmash> hello all, I need help on my Ubuntu Server installation, I have choose Install to Hard disk, and It doesn't install Apache, nor mysql, what can I do?
<cwillu> rohan: there's always a way to fix it, but there may not be an easy known workaround yet
<bibe> rohan : try and see if your kernel supports framebuffer
<caonex_> Jowi: the time is still correct
<rohan> bibe: no, my i810 card doesnt :)
<cwillu> jolmash: sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql
<rohan> not the vga framebuffer anyway, bibe
<bibe> rohan : then, no splash... :-S
<cwillu> jolmash: not every server wants apache :)
<jolmash> if I try with dselect, It try to install linux-image-server, linux-server and wpasupplicant
<jolmash> I want apache, hehe
<Frogzoo> cwillu: they do when they grow up...
<rohan> bibe: i mean, it does support i810fb driver, but its too buggy :S
<ddrj> guys, doing an hd install, but the iso-scan doesn't find my installer iso, and i put the ubuntu.iso in C:\
<cwillu> jolmash: :p
<Jowi> caonex_: ntp work best if the system time and the ntp time is fairly similar (they should not drift too much). Yes, it is still correct while you have the computer on, but see in BIOS if it is resetted if you have turned your computer off for a while. if it is resetted it is probably the CMOS battery
<orangey> hey all!
<alpa> hey
<jolmash> how can I decide what mysql version I want to install?
<ddrj> nobody ever helps me here :(
<loquitus_of_borg> hey people... am I crazy or does ubuntu install a version of PHP5 that does not have mysql support built in?
<finalbeta> cwillu: E: amap: subproces post-installation script gaf een foutwaarde 255 terug (gave back error code 225 after install)
<orangey> I was wondering how I may influence the order in which modules are loaded.. for example, I have two soundcards, but it is very important that they get loaded Sound Card A, THEN sound Card B, not the other way around (which is happening now).
<bibe> Where can I get linux-source packages for edgy eft kernel snapshots? linux-image*.deb packages are here http://people.ubuntu.com/~bcollins/kernels-daily/22-06-2006/i386/, but no reference to source packages (I need them to rebuild my own kernel)
<orangey> any non-hack ways to do this?
<loquitus_of_borg> I did an apt-get install for php and the ensuing PHP I have does not have mysql support.
<cwillu> finalbeta:  :/
<cwillu> loquitus_of_borg: different package
<Frogzoo> jolmash: later is best in most cases
<cwillu> loquitus_of_borg: it's like php_mysql or something
<jason^> anybody ever have problems with flash not playing sound in firefox?
<loquitus_of_borg> cwillu: ok... please tell me how I can rememdy this seemingly awful situation... can I just do an apt-get install php_mysql right now and it will add mysql support to the php I already installed?
<jolmash> Frogzoo: not in my case, I need mySQL 4.0.20
<jrib> ubotu: tell jason^ about flash
<cwillu> loquitus_of_borg: assuming that it's the right package, yes
<bibe> orangey : try udev rules, there's something like that for NIC drivers
<orangey> bibe: aha
<loquitus_of_borg> cwillu: it is not the right one
<cwillu> loquitus_of_borg: I kinda figured that :p
<cwillu> loquitus_of_borg: there is a package like that though that you need
<iiiears> orangey - Can you add them to rc.local?
<orangey> iiiears: that seems overly 'hackish'
<cwillu> loquitus_of_borg: php5-mysql
<NixNod> hello guys, can someone help me?
<loquitus_of_borg> cwillu: E: Couldn't find package php5_mysql
<orangey> iiiears: also, it doesn't seem like it would work, since it loads at the *end* of any given init
<Frogzoo> jolmash: mysql-server-4.x should do it
<iiiears> orangey - Okay
<cwillu> loquitus_of_borg: - not _
<bibe> orangey : I have an ethernet NIC (r1000 driver), a wireless one (ipw3945) and a firewire one. udev assigns devices (eth0, eth1 and eth2) based on the card's MAC address
<jolmash> Frogzoo: thanks
<rohan> !java
<Frogzoo> jolmash: there's 4.1 - no 4.0 though
<loquitus_of_borg> oops. one sec.
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java For the runtime sun java install sun-java5-jre from the multiverse repository
<duck-> java isn't completely object-oriented
<orangey> bibe: how's that?
<duck-> i hate it when people call it that
<cwillu> duck-:  don't go there
<iiiears> orangey - Where is the file hardware loaded from?
<orangey> bibe: I'm looking at the rules.d directory now.
<duck-> cwillu, hehehe :)
<orangey> iiiears: huh?
<iiiears> orangey - Just hoping to learn something. sorry to bother you.
<NixNod> i want load my iptables rules on startup. can someone tell me where i can put it. Ubuntu works like Slackware? Example: /etc/rc.d/*
<duck-> perhaps someone here would know, are there any instructions anywhere for customizing the ubuntu installation CD for OEM, including but not limited to the addition of new packages?
<cap10morgan> In a source package, in debian/rules, what is the proper target to install a udev .rules file in?
<cap10morgan> Is it OK to do that in binary-arch?
<bibe> duck- : I have customized a live cd, but no installation CDs
<NixNod> hey, someone can help me?
<jrib> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Sjoerd-> state problem/question (read topic)
<duck-> bibe, yes, I saw the customization instructions for that, but I would like to have them for an installation CD for an upcoming computer forensics institute.
<jrib> cap10morgan: maybe try #ubuntu-motu
<iiiears> orangey - gconf-editor "hardware"??
<cap10morgan> jrib: thanks
<orangey> iiiears: I don't understand your question.
<NixNod> i want load my iptables rules on startup. can someone tell me where i can put it. Ubuntu works like Slackware? Example: /etc/rc.d/*
<orangey> iiiears: could you expand?
<orangey> bibe: so, how did you make it order?
<finalbeta> Y does azureus have mozilla browser as a dependancy?
<iiiears> orangey - gconf-editor is a graphical app. similar to the windows registry.
<cwillu> NixNod: rc.d/ would work, as would /etc/network/interfaces, probably a few other ways too
<Jowi> NixNod: all scripts are in /etc/init.d and from there link out to the /etc/rc2.d
<bibe> orangey : just pasting to the pastebin...
<Jowi> NixNod: "ls -la /etc/rc2.d" and you will see what I mean
<gnomefreak> finalbeta: everyone asks that and only answer i can think of is for its help docs
<Sjoerd-> question: I think there is something wrong with my apache2 or php5, when I got to a website of mine it wants me to choose what to open the php file with :(
<jolmash> what if I need a specific PHP version? PHP 4.4.2 apt-get install php-4-4-2?
<cwillu> sjoerd- is php enabled on apache?
<NixNod> o0 OMG .. why sooo many symbolics links?
<patrick_king> how do i upgrade breezy to dapper
<uniq> jolmash: you wouldn't need a specific minorversion, for major versions you have php4 and php5
<[Wiebel] > !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<Sjoerd-> cwillu: Maybe not, how to I enable it?
<jolmash> ok
<Jowi> NixNod: because the actual scripts are actually stored in /etc/init.d
<Answer> der0b, are there alternate voices for flite/festival?
<jolmash> so, just apt-get install php?
<cwillu> sjoerd- check the config files in /etc/apache2
<finalbeta> gnomefreak: that makes little sense if mozilla firefox is installed by default, can I somehow remove the mozilla browser again?
<Jowi> NixNod: I agree with you. I like the slackware method better.
<Sjoerd-> jolmash: I have apt-get install php5 - no luck
<eugman> Is gtkpod supposed to recognize ogg files?
<Sjoerd-> cwillu: thanks I will have a look
<cwillu> jolmash: php4, php5
<gnomefreak> finalbeta: i dont see why you cant i never tried tho
<jolmash> no luck with apt-get install php4
<NixNod> Jowi, =P. so i just put it on /etc/init.d and it will autoload?
<bibe> orangey : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16337
* gnomefreak stays as far from java apps as possible
<NixNod> Jowi, sure, with +x chmod
<uniq> jolmash: what do you need? php cli? or module for apache?
<finalbeta> gnomefreak: well, If I try it also wants to remove azureus, but that's the one I do need.
<cwillu> finalbeta: if it's listed as a dependency, then uninstalling it will probably uninstall azereus, or at least bug you everytime you open synaptic about broken packages
<Tonren> Hey guys, does anyone know of a good BitTorrent client for Linux?
<Tauhshi> Hi, would anyone know how to load Windows drivers in Ubuntu?
<SonicChao> BitTorrent
* gnomefreak never looked at code for it
<Tonren> BitTornado is OK, but I want something that lets me easily remove files from the download that I don't want.
<SonicChao> Hehe...no sorry Tonren, I dont.
<jolmash> uniq: what is better? php module or cli?
<uniq> finalbeta: if you are confident it is not needed you can use 'equivs' (a package) to make fake packages.
<cwillu> Tauhshi: except for a few specific types/cases, you generally can't
<Sjoerd-> cwillu: Do you have any idea which of the config files I need to pick and what to look for?
<Jowi> NixNod: not really. after you put it in /etc/init.d create a symlink to it in rc2.d. the name is for example S99yourscript. S = start, 99 = priority (higher numbers are starting later than lower ones)
<bibe> orangey : 'man udev' should help you to build an appropriate line for each of your soundcards
<eugman> Anyone know why gtkpod isn't recognizing ogg files?
<bibe> orangey : have to go now, bye
<uniq> jolmash: you're going to render php scripts on apache right?
<NoUse> eugman probably because they aren't supported by ipods
<Jowi> NixNod: and, yes. +x it :)
<Tauhshi> Well, I have a Dell B120, and to function properly I have to install drivers from the Driver CD
<jolmash> uniq: yes
<cwillu> sjoerd-, one sec
<eugman> No
<eugman> e
<eugman> whoops
<Tauhshi> So, is there a way to run Ubuntu on my laptop?
<NixNod> Jowi, it is so crazy.. i prefer Slackware mode. o0
<uniq> jolmash: in console: 'sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5'
<Sjoerd-> I found these lines
<Sjoerd-> #AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
<Sjoerd-> #AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps
<Sjoerd-> uncomment the first?
<uniq> sjoerd-: those would have to be uncommented, correct.
<eugman> NoUse, So it won't transcode? I have to change it to mp3 myself?
<jolmash> uniq: but, I need php4
<cwillu> Sjoerd-: uniq: jolmash: in console: 'sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5'
<_absolution_> what is x server?
<jolmash> sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php4??
<cwillu> sjoerd-:   double check that, it might config it for you
<uniq> jolmash: ok, libapache-mod-php4 it is.
<jolmash> ok
<cwillu> _absolution_: the ui
<Wallakoala> #ubuntu-offtopic
<uniq> jolmash: libapache2, correct.
<Jowi> Slack is amazingly simplified NixNod. pretty different in its ways (for better or worse). I dualboot slack/ubuntu for that reason
<Tauhshi> Would anyone know of a place to find drivers for linux? Or a HCL?
<jason_> where can i get a drivers for a sound blaster live 24 bit sound card
<Tonren> Tauhshi, Ubuntu Dapper is running fine on my laptop.
<Warbo> Tauhshi: /lib/modules?
<Sjoerd-> cwillu: It had not got fixed yet, I uncommented and restart apache, nothing changed..
<cwillu> Tauhshi: which drivers did you need?  (most are built into the kernel)
<cwillu> sjoerd- did you check that package that I pinged you with?
<mwe> Jowi: does slackware still not append versions to the package names?
<jolmash> uniq: Package libapache2-mod-php4 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Tauhshi> Drivers for Everything on my Dell Inspiron B120
<_absolution_> how come it don't work for me....
<Tauhshi> Sound, Ethernet, WiFi, and Video
<eugman> Anyone know how I can to a mass change from .ogg to mp3 or aac?
<Sjoerd-> cwillu: I did not receive any ping sorry..
<jolmash> could it be a sources.lst problem?
<Warbo> Tauhshi: I would be very suprised if your ethernet didn't work
<uniq> jolmash: enable the universe repository.
<cwillu> sjoerd- libapache-mod-php4
<mwe> !info libapache2-mod-php4
<ubotu> libapache2-mod-php4: server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (apache 2.0 module). In repository universe, is optional. Version 4:4.4.2-1build1 (dapper), package size 1520 kB, installed size 3096 kB
<NixNod> Jowi, i trade Slackware for Gentoo, but i no liked Gentoo, now i'm trying Ubuntu, it looks nice.
<cwillu> or php5
<Sjoerd-> cwillu: ok :)
<Tauhshi> Well, I mostly need WiFi
<mwe> jolmash: enable universe and update
<Warbo> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Documentation for wireless networking can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs
<jolmash> uniq: how can I enable the universe repository?
<Warbo> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto and !easysource
<cwillu> sjoerd- I've got libapache2-mod-php4, php4 and php4-common installed
<Jowi> mwe: i think it has appended version numbers since v8.1 or something
<NoUse> eugman you can try try soundconvert
<Sjoerd-> cwillu: Package libapache-mod-php5 is not available
<uniq> jolmash: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncommend the lines containing universe
<jason_> does anyone know where i can find drivers for a soundblaster live! 24 bit sound card?
<NoUse> eugman soundconverter seems to be a Gnome app which might be easier
<jolmash> uniq: oh, hehe
<cwillu> sjoerd-  libapache2-mod-php5, sorry
<andii> is there a web interface torrent program? need it to my ubuntu-server
<uniq> sjoerd-: libapache is for apache 1.3.x libapache2 is for apache 2.x, you most likely want libapache2-
<mwe> Jowi: really? It didn't in 7 at least
<Sjoerd-> let met purge all three and reinstall - see if that fixes anything
<Warbo> I don't suppose there is a way to change the colour Epiphany uses in the address bar for SSL sites? (white text on pale yellow doesn't work)
<_absolution_> is there a problem with xserver on Dapper?
<Jowi> NixNod: ubuntu is _very_ nice. but it takes some time to get used to the change from slack. never enjoyed compiling everything in gentoo :)
<DBO> _absolution_, not really, are you having issues?
<Jowi> mwe: yeah, think they added it in 8 or 8.1
<Warbo> Jowi: I have run Gentoo in Qemu. That takes a while :)
<Jowi> lol Warbo
<_absolution_> yeah....
<flosch|terrasse> can somebody tell me how i get mp3-support working?
<_absolution_> can't start it up
<jolmash> uniq: Package libapache2-mod-php4 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Warbo> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<DBO> _absolution_, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jolmash> uniq: the same with universe and with out it
<uniq> jolmash: run 'sudo apt-get update' after each change in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Warbo> Anyone know why Beagle returns hardly any results (usually none)?
<Sjoerd-> cwillu / uniq: all three packages are installed but php still doesn't seem to work, any other idea's?
<jason_> Does anyone know where i can find drivers for a soundblaster Live! 24 bit sound card?
<cwillu> andii: have to be web?  can you use ssh?
<mwe> Jowi: well that's great. It was really annoying before
<jolmash> uniq: :O hehe
<cwillu> sjoerd- let me check the rest of my config :p
<Jowi> mwe: totally agree
<DBO> Warbo, how long have you had beagle?
<uniq> jolmash: that command is to update the list of packages, so you should run it regularily if you want security updates and such.
<cwillu> lol
<Sjoerd-> cwillu: I have gone through my config looking for lines with php in it, only thing I found was the two lines i mentioned earlier, i uncommented them both
<Tonren> Hey guys, how do I check out network traffic to see if I'm getting and/or sending packets over a certain port?
<Warbo> DBO: A while. I tried the "export BEAGLE_EXERCISE_THE_DOG=1" before running beagled
<jolmash> uniq: what is what "apt-get update" updates?
<uniq> sjoerd-: all three what? can you please give me names?
<cwillu> sjoerd-:  what is in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled ?
<andii> cwillu, has to be web
<DBO> Warbo, did your CPU usage spike?
<cwillu> andii: there might be a plugin for webmin, not sure though
<jolmash> uniq: ok, I've understand it
<Sjoerd-> cwillu: php5 php5-common libapache2-mod-php5
<Warbo> DBO: A little (as in, spike, nothing constant)
<NixNod> Jowi, i'm doing it becouse my torrent download rate is too slow, i don't know why it is slower, none rule in Iptables, but when i open the ports in TCP and UDP protocols it make my downloads in torrent more faster
<uniq> jolmash: apt-get update updates the list of packages, on the main ubuntu repository servers, so the list of packageavailable for downloadwith apt-get basically.
<cwillu> sjoerd-: ?  that doesn't sound right
<Sjoerd-> cwillu: What does not?
<DBO> Warbo, make sure your setting are set to index everything and not just your home folder
<cwillu> sjoerd-:  those were the files in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/ ?
<Sjoerd-> cwillu: No those are the packages installed, uniq wanted to know.
<cwillu> ahh
<cwillu> lol
<nemesis> hey all:)
<Sjoerd-> should php be mentioned in a file under /mods-enabled/ ?
<DBO> Warbo, it wont index anything thats not in your home directory by default
<Jowi> NixNod: ok
<cwillu> sjoerd-, make sure anything with php in the name that's in /etc/apache2/mods-available/ is linked to /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/
<Warbo> DBO: It is set to index my home and the "Files" partition mounted in it, but it only seems to be coming up with webpages
<uniq> sjoerd-: you want php5 right?
<cwillu> i.e., I've got php4.conf  php4.load in that folder
<NixNod> Jowi, is it normal?
<Jowi> NixNod: you don't really need my permission you know :P
<Jowi> NixNod: no idea
<Sjoerd-> cwillu: There are no files in /mods-available/ with php in it in my installation - uniq: yes :)
<DBO> Warbo, when you open beagle press Ctrl + E
<DBO> then do your search Warbo
<uniq> sjoerd-: you have the correct php packages installed. Now you need to make sure the php5 module is enabled in apache, and then restart apache.
<cwillu> sjoerd-, what about mods-enabled?
<NixNod> Jowi, thanks very mutch =)
<nemesis> im getting this wierd error with synaptic package manager..can anyone tell me how 2 fix it-thx?
<Sjoerd-> cwillu: There are four files in /mods-enabled/ : cgid.conf cgid.load userdir.conf userdir.load
<uniq> sjoerd-: i don't belive you, as for mods-available, if that's empty you're missing apache.
<nemesis> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://packages.freecontrib.org breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/packages.freecontrib.org_ubuntu_plf_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<nemesis> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://packages.freecontrib.org breezy/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/packages.freecontrib.org_ubuntu_plf_dists_breezy_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<nemesis> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://packages.freecontrib.org breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/packages.freecontrib.org_ubuntu_plf_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<nemesis> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://packages.freecontrib.org breezy/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/packages.freecontrib.org_ubuntu_plf_dists_breezy_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<uniq> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<nemesis> this one
<iiiears> !paste
<nemesis> sorry
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> ???
<cwillu> sjoerd-, have to agree with uniq here :)
<gnomefreak> uniq: ?
<Warbo> DBO: It is already set to "Everything"
<Amaranth> nemesis: Please use pastebin
<nemesis> sorry all
<DBO> Warbo, ok, what FS are you using?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> ah i see
<Warbo> DBO: (I was just looking through the options for what it meant, then realised :))
<cwillu> sjoerd-:  it sounds like the apache2 install is borked
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<nemesis> what is the right address for the repositories?
<gnomefreak> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto and !easysource
<jason_> Does anyone know where i can find drivers for a SoundBlaster Live! 24 Bit sound card???
<Warbo> DBO: ext3 on Files (where most of my stuff is) and Reiser on / (which includes my home)
<cwillu> sjoerd-, there should be like 40 entries in available
<jolmash> uniq: uuf, I have installed Apache2 and PHP4, now I'm going to install mysql, How can I install GD Library for PHP?
<nemesis> nice thx
<Sjoerd-> uniq / cwillu: mods-available is not empty, there are tens of files in it, none with php in the name however
<Amaranth> nemesis: those are unofficial repositories, they could change at any time
<DBO> have you enabled extended attributes on the ext3 FS Warbo?
<Warbo> DBO: ?
<Sjoerd-> cwillu / uniq: Maybe important to know, a site that uses simple html works..
<DBO> http://beagle-project.org/Enabling_Extended_Attributes Warbo
<uniq> jolmash: sudo apt-get install php4-gd
<Warbo> DBO: I'll check it out thanks
<cwillu> sjoerd-; you're _sure_ libapache2-mod-php5 is installed?
<uniq> sjoerd-: try 'sudo apt-get --purge remove libapache2-mod-php5;sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5'
<DShepherd> is there a way to know if you have a certain program minimized on a workspace that your not on. without actuall switching to it?
<jolmash> uniq: oh, god, this is so easy
<Sjoerd-> cwillu: libapache2-mod-php5 is already the newest version.
<cwillu> DShepherd: you can set the taskbar to display all windows
<uniq> sjoerd-: then 'sudo a2enmod php5;sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload'
<jrib> DShepherd: you can have the task list include all workspaces, not just the current one
<jolmash> it was a joke
<jason_> Does anyone know where i can find drivers for a SoundBlaster Live! 24 Bit sound card???
<Tonren> Hey guys, where are the kernel packages in Synaptics?
<jolmash> uniq: how can I restart apache? httpd restart?
<gnomefreak> !sound > jason_
<iiiears> !soundblaster
<gnomefreak> jason_: read your pm from ubotu
<ubotu> I know nothing about soundblaster
<NoUse> jason_ should be built it, follow the link ubotu just sent you to troubleshoot it
<uniq> jolmash: sudo /etc/init.d/apach2 restart
<Sjoerd-> uniq: It says those files do not exist
<jason_> thanks
<uniq> jolmash: that's apache2, not apach2 :] 
<uniq> sjoerd-: what? /etc/init.d/apache2?
<NoUse> Tonren main, just search for linux-image
<Tonren> NoUse, thanks!
<uniq> sjoerd-: sudo apt-get install apache2-mpm-prefork
<Sjoerd-> uniq: that one does, the first didn't : This module does not exist!
<Warbo> DBO: I just added that to fstab, remounted and reran beagled. Now my CPU usage is staying pretty high, so I guess it's doing something, thanks
<uniq> sjoerd-: so weird..
<Sjoerd-> apache2-mpm-prefork is already the newest version.
<uniq> sjoerd-: the package is installed, but the module does not exist.
<Sjoerd-> right
<Sjoerd-> purge it?
<DBO> Warbo, always happy to fumble across an answer I am
<Warbo> DBO: :)
<DShepherd> cwillu: thanks.. but that's what workspace kind help me not to do
<Thinjon100> OK, this should be an easy question for y'all... I have a standard Ubuntu installation on one partition, and I have a large 150Gb partition (currently mounted as /osshare)  I've made an /osshare/ubuntu64 folder.  What's the easiest way to move/symlink my current /home folder to /osshare/ubuntu64 ?
<jolmash> uniq: ok, I have installed GD!
<uniq> sjoerd-: do as i asked you to, 'sudo apt-get --purge remove libapache2-mod-php5;sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5'
<uniq> jolmash: great :)
<Sjoerd-> uniq: I just did..
<jolmash> uniq: well, how can I install PHP5, if I have php4 as module
<uniq> sjoerd-: and? 'sudo a2enmod php5' says?
<Warbo> Thinjon100: You can use "sudo mount --bind /olddirectory /newdirectory" to access /olddirectory in /newdirectory as well
<DShepherd> jrib: hmmm how so?
<Sjoerd-> This module does not exist!
<uniq> jolmash: you want BOTH?
<jolmash> uniq: it could be very good if I have PHP5 render .php5 extensions and PHP4 render .php4 extension
<ddrj> guys, doing an hd install, but the iso-scan doesn't find my installer iso, and i put the ubuntu.iso in C:\
<jolmash> well, actually PHP4 render.php
<uniq> jolmash: then you would have to refer to a howto, I don't know how to do that from the top of my head.
<jrib> DShepherd: right click on the beginning of it (the seperation bar) and go to properties
<Thinjon100> Warbo: will that move current files in /home to /osshare/ubuntu64, and make all new files that I save in /home go to the new folder, or do I need to take extra steps?
<NoUse> ddrj can you send us the link to the software you are using?
<jrib> DShepherd: s/properties/preferences
<ddrj> NoUse: well i'm not using any software, i jsut edited grub to load the i386installer files, vmlinuz and initrd.gz
<Sjoerd-> uniq: Would it be an idea to ask help in the #apache channel?
<NoUse> ddrj ok, well what instructions are you following?
<uniq> sjoerd-: no, don't think so, it must be something specific to your system. I can't understand anything else.
<diskotec|w> when you install anything using synaptic in Ubuntu, it opens a terminal screen and you can see "everything" happening in the background.  Does the system save that information somewhere?
<Warbo> Thinjon100: That will pretend that /home is in /osshare/ubuntu64, so the files will be all saved in /home. Of course you can do it the other way around (move /home to /osshare/ubuntu64 and bind it to /home) and the files will be saved in /osshare/ubuntu64. A simple "sudo mv /olddir /newlocation" will move a directory
<DShepherd> jrib: oh.. that;s the same suggestion that cwillu suggested. doesnt that defeat the whole idea of using workspaces
<ddrj> uh.. it's on the forums NoUse, let me pull it up, problem is they don't know on the forums either :\
<uniq> sjoerd-: hang on you can have my files from mods-available.
<ddrj> so i figure i could ask here
<Sjoerd-> uniq: nice :)
<Sjoerd-> uniq: I have another ubuntu setup though, I guess i can copy them from there
<fijam> hello. I need help
<Warbo> fijam: Go ahead
<fijam> How to start text-mode installer from Ubunbtu 6.06?
<Thinjon100> Warbo: so in this instance, "sudo mv /home /osshare/ubuntu64" , then what? "sudo ln -s /home /osshare/ubuntu64" or do the mount --bind?
<Sjoerd-> uniq: Under that system there are no files with php in the name either.
<jrib> DShepherd: oh I didn't see that.  I don't like that preference myself
<cwillu> fijam: alternatives cd
<Warbo> fijam: You can't actually do that with the LiveCD (sadly). There is an "alternate" disc which uses text-mode
<uniq> jolmash: http://www.howtoforge.com/apache2_with_php5_and_php4
<fijam> no way to do this from this shipped one?
<rajk> hello all! i am trying to run "sudo apt-get install build-essential" but i get the following error: "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<rajk>   build-essential: Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or
<rajk>  libc-dev
<rajk>  E: Broken packages
<rajk> "
<rajk> any help?
<fijam> :(
<NoUse> rajk please don't paste in here
<rajk> sorry
<jolmash> uniq: ok, that's a good link
<sysdoc> Well I finally broke down and installed Dapper. And I'm really blown away, it detected my wifi card and configured it correctly. This has got to be a 1 st for a linux distro. Thanks to the dev team for the great jo!!
<rajk> im new to irc
<NoUse> rajk sudo 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<sysdoc> b
<jolmash> uniq: to install phpmyadmin, apt-get install phpmyadmin? :D
<Warbo> Thinjon100: You can use either the link or the bind. If you use the bind then it won't actually touch the /home at all (a link will, obviously, create a link). You can actually add bind options in /etc/fstab to be loaded at boot as well
<cwillu> rajk: sudo apt-get check -f
<uniq> sjoerd-: http://frode.lnix.net/dull/apache/
<NoUse> rajk ooops, only need one 'sudo'
<uniq> jolmash: yes.
<ddrj> guys, i'm doing an HDINSTALL, when i get to the installer, it automatically searches my hard drive for the ubuntu iso, but it doesn't find it (C:\ubuntufilename.iso), how can i specify where the file is ?? or where can i move the file to so it FINDS it??
<Sjoerd-> thanks uniq
<NoUse> ddrj did you find the forum post?
<Thinjon100> Warbo: Thanks for the help... do you perhaps know the syntax for adding the bind to the fstab?  I'm still fairly new to Linux
<McNutella> :)
<ddrj> oh haha whoops sorry about that, one sec NoUse, i have it here
<iiiears> jason_  - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=146039 http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=48879
<Warbo> Thinjon100: Hang on, I know it from some chroot stuff I did for a friend
<DShepherd> is there a way to know if you have a certain program minimized on a workspace that your not on. without actually switching to it?
<NextJCGen> hey all, i've recently setup ubuntu on my laptop and got eclipse setup; for some reason though eclipse is running rather slow (~.5second delay when just typing text)  does anyone else experience this?
<rajk> cheers the -f (i assume this is force?) did the trick!
<DShepherd> cwillu and jrib thanks for the help though
<uniq> sjoerd-: no problem, I have to go now, going to a party, girlfriend will go crazy if i don't get ready NOW. Good luck with your php5 setup :)
<NoUse> rajk it means fix broken packages
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<cwillu> DShepherd: I'm not even sure how you would implement that other than the taskbar;  maybe a rollover on the switcher that displayed all the open windows, but that could be a big popup
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-065-013-131-023.sip.int.bellsouth.net]  by gnomefreak
<rajk> ah right
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Sjoerd-> uniq: They go in mods-available and a symlink in mods-enabled right?
<rajk> what doe sit mean by broken?
<rajk> does it*
<NoUse> rajk broken dependencies usually
<ddrj> here's the link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=13630
<rajk> thats a quite amazing operator
<uniq> sjoerd-: they go in mods-available, then you use: 'a2enmod php5' to enable, and it will do symlinking for you automagically, then you would have to force-reload apache: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload
<uniq> bye.
<Warbo> Thinjon100: Here's an example line: "/osshare           /home        none    bind            0       0"
<Sjoerd-> uniq: Thanks for your time :) Have a nice party!
<NoUse> ddrj this doesn't look like a howto
<Thinjon100> Warbo: Thanks a bunch! :)
<Warbo> np
<diskotec|w> Anyone.... when you install anything using synaptic in Ubuntu, it opens a terminal screen and you can see "everything" happening in the background.  Does the system save that information somewhere?
<ddrj> it's not a howto NoUse, people are still figuring out how to do it :P
<NoUse> ddrj and its from more than a year ago
<rajk> thanks very much every1 for your help :)
<NoUse> ddrj try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28948
<digggg> hello guys. i just installed the nvidia driver for my ubuntu dapper and now when i reboot i'm stucked on the nvidia splash screen.
<digggg> any help please?
<ddrj> NoUse: i tried that, the net installer
<DShepherd> cwillu: hmm. I was thinking maybe holding ctrl/shift/alt or something wheen hovering to get a the minimzed apps only
<Warbo> diskotec|w: If you want to save that info in the future you could use apt-get from the CLI and put a "> file.log" or something at the end (I think, but you would have to force apt-get not to ask you a question)
<ddrj> that was the first thing i tried, problem was that everytime i did it, my screen hung on boot
<Zambezi> Is avalaunch a package in Gnome?
<pdlnhrd> can anyone help me to get an remote X11 application to launch on my client?  there must be some setting to allow x11 but can't find it... and the remote machine does not accept ssh -X
<ddrj> and my cd rom drive's broken so i can't boot ubuntu
<cwillu> DShepherd: ya;  I'd google gnome workspaces and see if you can find any applets that do what you're looking for
<DShepherd> cwillu: ok thanks
<ddrj> i can only do an hdinstall, which ubuntu's archive has there for a reason: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/daily-installer-i386/current/images/hd-media/
<cwillu> pdlnhrd: ssh -X is a requirement to make it work, unless ssh -Y works
<digggg> hello guys. i just installed the nvidia driver for my ubuntu dapper and now when i reboot i'm stucked on the nvidia splash screen. help PLEASE.
<ddrj> but it isn't detecting my ubuntu.iso
<diskotec|w> Warbo:  Thanks for the advice...one other question....since I have the screen still up, I noticed I couldn't do a copy/paste into something like gedit...is there anyway to copy that text now since the screen is still up?
<iiiears> jolmash: suPHP possibly.
<wizardjames> how do you unshield a .exe???
<pdlnhrd> cwillu:  o.k. maybe i am a retard than.. i can do it for an osx machine no problem... xhost + local ssh user@server   on server export display  and launch app.. but on my ubuntu box it does not work :(
<Warbo> digggg: Look in the graphics card device section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Add "Option            "NoLogo"               "true"" to it
<digggg> Warbo: thanks. i'll try that
<cwillu> pdlnhrd: remote machine is osx?
<Warbo> diskotec|w: Not that I have found, sorry (If you are desperate then you could screenshot, or maybe use one of those screen-scouring type programs that helps blind people)
<pdlnhrd> cwillu:  no it works if i am client is osx... remote is SunOs5.8
* blind coughs
<png> i need to configure thunderbird or evolution to fetch/read the user mails that syslog sends to localhost?
<ddrj> what do you guys do if iso-scan doesn't find your iso?
<cwillu> pdlnhrd: peek at the settings in system | admin | login window preferences
<cwillu> pdlnhrd: security tab
<diskotec|w> Warbo:  I'll probably go the screenshot route.  Thanks again!
<DShepherd> can anyone tell me a good jabber client
<pdlnhrd> cwillu: i will try that
<DShepherd> ?
<Warbo> DShepherd: GAIM?
<SonicChao> My brother's computer is broken, Windows XP Failed, I took out my trusty Ubuntu CD, but don't know where to begin, how do I partition, what to do to get the system up and running?
<DShepherd> Warbo: oh.. thanks.. other than gaim that is
<cwillu> pdlnhrd: if you enable tcp connections though, you probably need to change some config files to make sure you're x session isn't open to the world
<DShepherd> can anyone tell me a good jabber client other than gaim..
<iiiears> !grub
<ChineseHacker> sup guys
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ChineseHacker> any hacker here ?
<Warbo> SonicChao: If you don't mind destroying XP then you can let it get on automatically and it will set up everything it needs. If you want to keep XP as well then it is slightly more complex
<pdlnhrd> cwillu:  wouldn't it only be availabe to someone who i grant through xhost +machine  ??
<jolmash> I installed sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-auth-mysql and sudo apt-get install php4-mysql and phpmyadmin, but phpmyadmin can't connect to mysql, how can i start mysql?
<SonicChao> Warbo, no, I dont care about XP
<SonicChao> It can die
<Isaac-> Hi. Does the recent ATI fglrx driver (which doesn't have texture_from_pixmap) support Xgl?
<cwillu> pdlnhrd: +machine is trivially spoofed
<pdlnhrd> cwillu:  good to know
<Tonren> Does anyone have any experience setting up a 32bit chroot on a 64bit build?
<SonicChao> Warbo: Do I just say wipe-disk without partitioning anything?
<iiiears> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Warbo> SonicChao: Well you can let Ubuntu format the entire drive and all of the partitions it needs will be set up (a "/" partition and a "swap" partition)
<pdlnhrd> cwillu: do i need to restart X for it to take effect?
<cwillu> :/
<cwillu> not sure
<pdlnhrd> brb
<cwillu> might need to restart gdm
<sorush20> hi guys i'm unable to view my partitions on my windows boot up.. what can I do ?
<Warbo> SonicChao: Yes the default will usually be fine (but not for me, since I am very picky :))
<iiiears> !mounter
<ubotu> I know nothing about mounter
<digggg> Warbo: i dont see the nvidia splash screen anymore now. but i am only getting a blank screen
<iiiears> !winmac_fstab
<ubotu> I know nothing about winmac_fstab
<SonicChao> sorry
<iiiears> !mount
<cwillu> iiiears: ubotu had a lobotomy
<ubotu> Disks store lots of data. Partitioning: try gparted or qtparted  - Formatting: see the manpage for mkfs  - Mounting: system -> administration -> disks
<sorush20> I can't see my linux partition on my windows xp boot
<SonicChao> Warbo: is this automatic?
<cwillu> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<iiiears> amnesiac - lol
<dereks> i accidently deleted vmrun and vmstat from /usr/bin/.... how do i reinstall them?
<SonicChao> dereks: Reinstall Ubuntu
<dereks> SonicChao: lol
<Warbo> SonicChao: Yes. (people say that Linux install isn't as easy as Windows, but that is only when they try to dual-boot. Letting it wipe everything is all automatic)
<Isaac-> Well yeah, I read the installation guide, but there doesn't seem to be an answer for fglrx drivers with no texture_from_pixmap.
<dereks> SonicChao: what deb are they in
<_absolution_> does blackbox run well in Ubuntu??
<SonicChao> dereks: No clue, lol
<Sjoerd-> When I go to my website I get a popup in my name stating: Opening.. which is a: application/x-http-php from: http://www.domain.com What should Firefox do with this file?
<digggg> Warbo: any idea?
<SonicChao> Warbo: Thank you
<Warbo> digggg: So your nvidia driver is now screwed? Could you paste your xorg.conf in a pastebin so I can check it?
<cwillu> dereks: dpkg-reconfigure --all might do it
<dereks> cwillu: i don't want to reconfig all though
<Isaac-> I'd use aptitude reinstall (nvidia_driver_package)
<SonicChao> dereks: Just do it
<SonicChao> dereks: At least your getting support....
<sorush20> no I want to see my linux partitions when I am running winodws
<Tonren> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<cwillu> sorush20: unfortunately, windows doesn't understand ext3 at all
<Tonren> cwillu, not even with Samba?
<cwillu> sorush20: if you need r/w between the two, a fat/fat32 partition is your best bet
<pdlnhrd> cwillu:  that fixed it thanks... though i guess for security concerns i shouldn't leave it on
<iiiears> !ntfs is alias
<digggg> Warbo: yea basically. i dont know why. i even reformatted it several times and then reinstall the drivers again. both the nvidia-glx and then the latest drivers. same problem. stucked at splash screen. how do i copy and paste it to the pastebin? i am on my windows box now and i change my xorg file through the recovery mode
<cwillu> Tonren: samba isn't dealing with physical filesystems
<sorush20> well I do have a fat partition not and ntfs.. so that should be okay right.
<iiiears> !ntfs is alias diskmounter
<Tonren> cwillu, oh true... samba is a whole different category, isn't it
<Warbo> sorush20: There is an ext3 driver for WIndows, but the ubotu entry I knew is now gone (!explore2fs)
<jrib> sorush20: http://fs-driver.org/ will let you see your linux ext3 partitions in windows
<jrib> (and write)
<cwillu> pdlnhrd: you could play with xnest
<jrib> Warbo: it's in !ext3 now, I was looking for that one too
<Warbo> digggg: You could try those fs-driver links to get at your xorg.conf
<iiiears> Warbo - You could add it agian. No?
<cwillu> run xnest in gnome, and then allow xnest to accept connections so the issues are limited to the remote connections at least
<Warbo> iiiears: They've changed ubotu
<jolmash> I installed sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-auth-mysql and sudo apt-get install php4-mysql and phpmyadmin, but phpmyadmin can't connect to mysql, how can i start mysql?
<iiiears> Warbo - Yes, They "Improve" him too often. - lol
<digggg> Warbo: sorry but i've no idea what you're trying to tell me to do
<Warbo> ubotu explore2fs is a way to access ext3 partitions from within Windows. Check out http://www.fs-driver.org
<DShepherd> what's the difference between gabber and gabber2? they are both available for apt.
<ChineseHacker> cracker guo ?
<pdlnhrd> cwillu:  it is a tool that i use maybe monthly.. i shouldn't be so lazy to open my laptop and do it.. thanks for solving it... now at least i know why it wasn't working
<Warbo> digggg: Look at that fs-driver.org site if you want to access Linux files from within Windows, and as for pastebin.....
<Warbo> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<scottDkoDer> join #orgy
<iiiears> lol
<ChineseHacker> wo men shi zong guo ren
<Warbo> ChineseHacker: Erm...... JohnTheRipper can crack passwords......
<ChineseHacker> Warbo : Who is that ?
<ChineseHacker> wo men shi zung guo ren
<digggg> Warbo: but how do i paste it there? i am on another computer now? can i paste it through the command line?
<Warbo> ChineseHacker: It's a program
<Mend> good evening, everyone!
<Dragoonz-also> does anyone here authenicate with a AD server for there users to login... i'm having trouble, i can get to it from single/recover mode and browse windows shares... i can not boot to the KDE login how ever and get logged in.
<Warbo> digggg: You can access the web with lynx, but I don't know about copy/paste in a CLI
<DShepherd> nvm.. i found the answer to my question
<ChineseHacker> Warbo : What program ?
<Warbo> ChineseHacker: Called JohnTheRipper
<billybennett> How do I change the config for the VNC Server thats included with Ubuntu?
<digggg> Warbo: well any other ideas? please. =(
<ChineseHacker> Warbo : Where do I get that ? can you please ddos me ? :(
<Warbo> ChineseHacker: I don't have the resources to DDOS you sorry. "sudo apt-get install john"
<Mend> I have a problem with installing gtk+-2.0. I even wasn't able to install prerequisites (glib, pango, atk). ./configure for pango goes ok but make is generating error like "can't find glib-mkenums command". Please, help!
<iiiears> !ubotu ActiiveDirectory is  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-91510.html  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-91510.html
<ChineseHacker> Warbo : Erm, Please ddos me now. I want to test my personal internet line.
<ChineseHacker> Warbo : I would be real happy if you could. or else I will ddos you :(
<digggg> ChineseHacker: what the hell is with you?
<Warbo> digggg: Nevermind. Hmm. thinking (I used to prefer NVidia, but now I am using my Dad's ATI I can use Free drivers. Yay!)
<ChineseHacker> digggg : would you please shut up ? :).
<gray__> now, now kids
<Tonren> Yo ChineseHacker, what can we help you with?
<Warbo> ChineseHacker: I just noticed the word "Cracker" and thought I would suggest a cracking program to you (in case you forgot your password)
<ChineseHacker> Tonren : I am looking for someone that can ddos me.
<Sjoerd-> ChineseHacker: wrong channel, wrong network
<Tonren> ChineseHacker, this is probably the wrong room.  This is a support chat for the Ubuntu distribution of Linux.
<Warbo> ChineseHacker: I actually know just the guy (seriously, he will DDOS you if you really want him to)
<ChineseHacker> Warbo : Alright. Close case. :).
<ChineseHacker> Warbo : Who is that guy ?
<Mend> I have a problem with installing gtk+-2.0. I even wasn't able to install prerequisites (glib, pango, atk). ./configure for pango goes ok but make is generating error like "can't find glib-mkenums command". Please, help!
<default> hi
<DarthVader> howdy
<gray__> hey
<Jack_Sparrow> Yo Ho
<dragonkh> ChineseHacker: hello - are you chinese?
<Sjoerd-> Warbo: Doesn't seem like a very good idea, you never know what he ends op DDoSing
<SonicChao> dragonkh: I'm guessing he is
<digggg> anyone else know how to copy and paste file to pastebin through cli?
<dragonkh> SonicChao: yeah sounds like it
<dragonkh> SonicChao: how are you ?
<martinoc> hi all
<ChineseHacker> Warbo : So who is the guy you actually knew, that can perform a DDOS ?
<DarthVader> is there some kind of filtering on ubuntu (or Linux in general) that will make a packet broadcasted from another computer not received by a socket expecting it (correct UDP port and SO_BROADCAST set)?
<Warbo> ChineseHacker: I am just looking up the postings for when you entered the room (to get your IP) don't worry
<SonicChao> dragonkh: do you want to open a personal message? this is a suport channel and can't have a lot of talk
<default> I have a short question - where or with which gui frontend (if available) can I change the settings concerning file associations? or let me say it this way: where can I find which exact command is associated to a particular filetype? is there such a thing like an file type assoc. editor?
<DarthVader> more specificaly, when the IP @ and subnet mask of the packet sender doesn't match the Linux host settings?
<DarthVader> I can see the packet with ethereal, but the socket doesn't get it ...
<digggg> anyone else know how to copy and paste file to pastebin through cli?
<Jack_Sparrow> DarthVader: sounds like you are trying to hack a Linux box to me..
<ChineseHacker> Warbo : don't you have my IP ? I just want to test the DDOS power.
<gray__> does anyone have an answer to default's question?  i wonder that too
<Warbo> ChineseHacker: I have your IP now, just setting it up
<dibblego> is there an application for setting up SSH tunnels automatically?
<Tonren> Hey, has anyone ever set up a 32bit chroot on their 64bit build?
<Warbo> default: This can be done easily in Konqueror, but has to be done individually in GNOME
<iiiears> digggg: There was an IRC paste channel on freenode. #paste - Does that help?
<ChineseHacker> Warbo : What is my real IP ?
<DarthVader> Jack_Sparrow, no I'm trying to talk to a ethernet device that is mis-configured
<default> Warbo: thank you. Where exactly do I have to change the settings for gnome?
<Warbo> ChineseHacker: Well here I have Winter@67.64.202.50
<|lostbyte|> Help !
<dragonkh> SonicChao: sure - I just messaged you :)
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> anyone using swiftfox?
<ChineseHacker> Warbo : Lucky you.
<Warbo> default: You just right click the file type you want to associate and go on it's properties
<ChineseHacker> Warbo : Then you want to ddos me ?
<Warbo> ChineseHacker: You asked me to
<Lazarus> aew
<|lostbyte|> Need help in debugging why my internet coneection is SLow :)
<digggg> iiiears: but how do i go about pasting my file through cli?
<iiiears> digggg: Can you get to irssi?
<Lazarus> boa tarde
<scotticus> can someone lend me a hand with a soundcard issue?
<ChineseHacker> Warbo : Please do that then. I want to see how powerful you are.
<digggg> iiiears: sorry but i dont know what that is
<tomlikestorock> as of last night, my laptop is 100% fully functional and running linux. EVERYTHING works correctly!
* tomlikestorock shouts it from the mountains
<zombieReagan> hey, anyone want to tell me how to get dapper to stop setting my resolution to goofy ass settings every time I reboot?
<billybennett> Are there any programs for linux that can split MP3s?
<zombieReagan> my geforce 6600 CAN do more that 1024x768
<gray__> digggg: irssi is an IRC client :)
<iiiears> digggg: nano/vi/vim/emacs to open the file then paste it into irssi irc client.
<Warbo> zombieReagan: But can the "nv" driver?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> zombieReagan: did u install the nvidia driver?
<DarthVader> Jack_Sparrow, I'll assume that Linux think this is an "illegal" packet .. is there a way to turn this off?
<zombieReagan> pity i'm not using the nv driver
<zombieReagan> yeah i installed it
<Jack_Sparrow> 6600 here but no res problems except once after one of the screensavers
<ChineseHacker> I am waiting
<ChineseHacker> Please ddos me.
<scotticus> i'm pretty sure the sounds will work, just don't know all the right settings
<|lostbyte|> billybennett, splitmp3
<Warbo> ChineseHacker: He said "k, give me a bit"
<ChineseHacker> Warbo : Okay.
<Jack_Sparrow> DarthVader: DO you have physical access to that box
<zombieReagan> like, i'll add the resolutions to the xorg.conf and on reboot it'll blow away my config in favor of one of it's own
<jrattner1> This is the biggest channel on freenode
<jrattner1> thats funny
<DarthVader> yes, I'm typing on the channel from it :-)
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> zombieReagan: do , sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and configure it
<fernando_> Can anyone help with CS4236 sound?
<Warbo> jrattner1: I find #gentoo usually has a lot of people in it, but that is because Gentoo is so confusing :)
<default> Warbo: right, but than I can only choose an application name. Is there a way to find out the exact command  behind an existing association? I mean, one of those that I already see, when I check it using the instruction in your last msg
<digggg> iiiears and gray_: does irssi comes with the the default ubuntu installation? i installed xchat for irc
<billybennett> |lostbyte|, how do I get splitmp3 ?
* ChineseHacker is waiting to be ddosed - yawn yawn ..
<jrattner1> Warbo, gentoo wins it has more : )
<Jack_Sparrow> DarthVader: I am not entirely sure what all you are trying to do
<gray__> digggg yes i think so, but if not you can install it easily from synaptic
<jrattner1> i didnt see it before
<Warbo> default: Usually a program's command is that program's name (like "mplayer" or "totem")
<Jack_Sparrow> How about a quik recap..
<|lostbyte|> billybennett, sudo apt-get install splitmp3
<|lostbyte|> Need help in debugging why my internet coneection is SLow :) anyone ?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> zombieReagan: make sure you select the right driver , nvidia, not nv
<zombieReagan> awesome, thanks
<zombieReagan> brb
<ChineseHacker> Come on Warbo
<digggg> gray__: how do i use synaptic through cli?
<ChineseHacker> I almost fall asleep !
<DarthVader> Jack_Sparrow, I'm working with a device that can have its IP configuration changed ... if it is plugged on a computer with the wrong IP settings ... the device can be contacted using broadcasting to reconfigured ...
<Tonren> ChineseHacker, you're still in the wrong room.
<Warbo> ChineseHacker: Hey, it's out of my hands at the moment. I'm just a proxy
<gray__> digggg: oh, um then how about apt-get install irssi?
<default> Warbo: the reason why I am asking: I have several scriptfiles starting bittorrent with different parameters. The one (od which I dont know which it is)
<default> whoops, sorry
<ChineseHacker> Warbo : What do you mean by 'you are just a proxy' ?
<gray__> digggg: first try just 'irssi' from CLI to see if you have it
<Warbo> ChineseHacker: Exactly what I said
<bina> Are most DVD Burners compatible with linux?  I'm looking at LG GSA-4167SB.  I already have an LG CD writer so I thought it may be more likely to work :)
<ChineseHacker> Tonren : Would you please shut up when I am looking for someone that can actually ddos me ?
<default> Warbo: the reason why I am asking: I have several scriptfiles starting bittorrent with different parameters. The one (of which I dont know which it is) is associated with one script running bt with the wrong ports.
<zombieReagan> thanks all, that worked. for future reference it might be a worthwhile endeavor to invest in the time to write a pretty gui frontend for setting up X like in suse or windows
<billybennett> |lostbyte|, no such program ?
<Tonren> ChineseHacker: I'm just trying to help out.  You're probably looking in the wrong place.  This isn't the kind of room where people know how to DDoS folks.
<Warbo> ChineseHacker: I find this pretty funny, but don't be abusive or you will be kicked
<DarthVader> Jack_Sparrow, so I'm sending a broadcast on the network (LAN) and that device is answering to it ... but Linux filter-out its answer
<gray__> so... if someone ddos'ed ChineseHacker, does that mean he would be disconnected?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> zombieReagan: yeah , it will be fixed within next ten years
<Ohzie> Heya. With speedstepping, how do I specifically tell my processor how fast it should be going? And bypass the dynamic voltage changing? I know you can, because my friend does it on his XPS all the time. Said it helps with games.
<gray__> if so, just give the man what he wants :P
<zombieReagan> i'm sure
<zombieReagan> ciao
<ChineseHacker> Warbo : Yeah right. You promised me to ddos me, but at last you can't.
<Warbo> default: I am pretty sure you can associate a specific command with a program ("use custom command" or something like that)
<ChineseHacker> gray__ : Would you be kind enough to packet me ?
<Jack_Sparrow> DarthVader: what firewall are you using, are you also behind a router?
<ChineseHacker> Tonren : Yes. But I am asking for help as well. So just don't bother.
<Warbo> ChineseHacker: I never did. I said I will get someone to (hence I am a proxy) and he is apparently working on it
<default> Warbo: ok, thank you very much.
<gray__>  /waves at ChineseHacker.  wus a paket? o.O
<Mend> I have a problem with installing gtk+-2.0. I even wasn't able to install prerequisites (glib, pango, atk). ./configure for pango goes ok but make is generating error like "can't find glib-mkenums command". Please, help!
<digggg> gray__: i do have irssi apparently. =). okay now how can i paste my xorg file to somewhere public?
<ChineseHacker> Warbo : Can you please tell me who is that ?
<Mend> I have a problem with installing gtk+-2.0. I even wasn't able to install prerequisites (glib, pango, atk). ./configure for pango goes ok but make is generating error like "can't find glib-mkenums command". Please, help!
<Tonren> ChineseHacker: If you were really a hacker, you could DDoS yourself.
<DarthVader> Jack_Sparrow, I'm not using a firewall on that Linux box AFAIK .... but it's the default ubuntu install ... so maybe there is one running?
<gray__> lol Tonren
<ChineseHacker> Tonren : Oh is it ? But I want someone else to ddos me :) It would be more fun
<Warbo> ChineseHacker: You won;t know him (although you may know his work. Does "MSBlaster worm" sound familiar?)
* ChineseHacker winks
<gray__> digggg: good! umm... now how to paste files to IRC using irssi, not so sure =x
<gray__> digggg: there was someone else here telling you to do that, right?
<ChineseHacker> Warbo : Yeah. The matter is, can he kill my line ?
<Warbo> What is the CLI mouse program? Has three letters......
<Warbo> ChineseHacker: Don;t know. He took down windowsupdate.com among others
<jolmash> How can I allow only LAN access to my linux machine and deny external access with Iptables?
<digggg> gray__: yea... iiiears??
<jolmash> I mean, allow access only from 192.168.0.xxx
<gray__> iiiears, you there?  I use irssi as my client, but i'm still just learning :)
<ChineseHacker> Warbo : I am just wondering why it takes him so long just to kill a small user like me.
<DarthVader> Jack_Sparrow, also that device is directly connected to the Linux box adapter
<Warbo> ChineseHacker: He's a busy man
<Cntryboy> I'm trying to reinstall loki and unrealtournament, but in doing so I get this msg b4 the installer pops up.
<ChineseHacker> Warbo : If I am the one who launches the DOS attack here. I would probably shut the server down for a few weeks at least.
<Cntryboy> Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate loadable module in module_path: "libindustrial.so",
<Cntryboy> Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library
<Cntryboy> what does that mean?
<ChineseHacker> Warbo : Have you heard of botnet ?
<Warbo> ChineseHacker: nope
<ChineseHacker> Warbo : Come on. Busy is not a good excuse
<ChineseHacker> Warbo : I assume you are a noob :(
<Ohzie> lol botnet lol
<gray__> ya Warbo... you noob proxy
<gray__> :P
<[vali] > jolmash, iptables -I INPUT -i eth0 -m state --state ! RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j DROP
<Cntryboy> Does anyone know? Help is greatly appreaciated
<ChineseHacker> :(
<digggg> help please
<ChineseHacker> no one can ddos me
<ChineseHacker> LOL
<Warbo> ChineseHacker: No I am not. I am not experienced with hacking, but I am not "new" to it, since I am not even involved in it. That makes no sense
<ChineseHacker> Warbo : Alright. :).
<Jack_Sparrow> ChineseHacker:   What is with you and this denial of service attack..
<ChineseHacker> Warbo : So is he ddosing me or what ?
<Warbo> Damn it, all I did was try to recommend a password retrieving program to someone based on one word I understood in a message
<digggg> how can i paste my xorg file to somewhere public through cli???? irssi? anyone?? please
<Cntryboy> what does this mean Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate loadable module in module_path: "libindustrial.so",
<Cntryboy> Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library
<Ohzie> ChineseHacker: Botnet or not, coming in here and calling people noobs is making you seem kind of abrasive. By kind of abrasive, I mean you're obviously kind of a douchebag.
<jolmash> vali: that will deny all external traffic, I mean, outside the LAN?
<Ohzie> If you're such a GLORIOUS un-noob
<Warbo> digggg: You can probably use FTP to be most effective. Find an FTP site that you are allowed to upload to
<Ohzie> Why the fuck are you here?
<ChineseHacker> :)
<Ohzie> Go in #debian and tell people RTFM all day.
<Ohzie> Honestly.
<Ohzie> =\
<afflux> wech... schnen abend noch...
<kalosaurusrex> digg:  pastebin.com
<Ohzie> And that's my two cents for today.
<ChineseHacker> I am looking for someone that can actually make me feel good. that is disconnect !!!
<ChineseHacker> So simple !!
<gray__> digggg: i'm looking into it.  no idea atm but i'll see
<digggg> kalosaurusrex: through cli? how?
<ChineseHacker> Warbo : Your help is appreciated. No worries mate.
<digggg> thanks gray__
<Warbo> Cntryboy: I think the second message (the locale one) may be OK, but the first one may need to have the "industrial" gtk1 engine installed
* ChineseHacker is lagging
<nate_02631> Hi all - just an XGL curiosity - I have it working fine... but it seems like some effects/features are missing, based on what I saw on a SUSE install - such as transparency, being able to drag window over to different desktop with mouse, window peelback, "unfolding" the cube, and my windows don' wobble when maximizing/restoring (though they do when dragging)...
<nate_02631> Is this just specific to the Ubuntu implimentation? Or are there some shortcuts, or compiz directives I might be missing?
<pinky_> So I have an MKV file that mkvinfo tells me has 1 video track (XviD), 2 audio tracks (Vorbis), and a subtitle track (SSA), but when I play the MKV file in MPlayer or Totem I can't switch between audio tracks and there is no subtitles.
* ChineseHacker thinks the packeting sending to my IP is taking effect :(
<ChineseHacker> =X
<Cntryboy> warbo: I've installed it once before and never got an error msg like this, so I'm not sure whats going on
* ChineseHacker lags
<Cntryboy> can I apt-get install gtkl engine?
* ChineseHacker cires
* ChineseHacker cries*
<Warbo> nate_02631: Not all features are compiled into Ubuntu's packages
<ChineseHacker> Sorry guys
<ChineseHacker> You guys are the best
<ChineseHacker> :)
<nate_02631> Gotcha - thanks - Warbo...
<ChineseHacker> Don't ddos me please. I am so lagged
<pinky_> What video playing app can switch between multiple audio streams with an MKV video file?
<Warbo> Cntryboy: "apt-cache search industrial" I will find it for you if you want
<Cntryboy> Warbo: if you wouldn't mind.
<Ohzie> nate_02631: Hey. I've realized that the ubuntu compiz package is a little limited. I played with it a small bit. I suggest you check out #ubuntu-xgl for a more detailed answer. Sorry. :[
<Ohzie> They just know more about it there.
<Cntryboy> warbo: I'm still wondering why I don't have it any longer I did 3 days ago
<Cntryboy> warbo: I must have because I never seen that error b4
<Warbo> Cntryboy: Oh, if you already have it then it must be screwed. Maybe use a different GTK1 theme
* ChineseHacker yawns
<nate_02631> That Ohzie - I'm not much of an IM'er/chatter... but will check over there - less people, I suppose too! :)
<Cntryboy> im not saying I do
* ChineseHacker spanks Ohzie
<ChineseHacker> =P
<Cntryboy> I just dont remember that error b4
<Ohzie> ChineseHacker: Wait, what?
<Ohzie> I don't get off to spanking
<Cntryboy> I typed in what you asked and got a shit list of stuff, what am I looking for again?
<Ohzie> I've tried it, it's just not my thing.
<gray__> digggg: you need to send this file to particular person, or post it where many ppl can see it?
<ChineseHacker> Ohzie : nOob. Ddosme please
<Warbo> Cntryboy: You can make sure with "sudo apt-get install gtk-engines-industrial"
<Cntryboy> gtk-engines-industrial - Flat-looking GTK+ 1.x engine from Ximian
<Cntryboy> it list that
<ChineseHacker> Ohzie : Ddos me, would you ?
<Warbo> ChineseHacker: When will you learn?
<Warbo> ChineseHacker: It's spelt "n00b" :)
<DarthVader> Jack_Sparrow, iptables doesn't report any rules been set
<Ohzie> ChineseHacker: I'm on a like 512kilobit connection up, and I don't want to flood somebody on it.
<Cntryboy> I installed a program for kde earlier on accident could that have messed me up?
<Ohzie> You'd slow down torrents, and generally depress my ISP.
<Ohzie> Well I would, for you.
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry Darth, I got distracted...
<Warbo> Anyway, I have a capped broadband connection
<Ohzie> Which is the same thing.
<Ohzie> But that's not the point
<DarthVader> Jack_Sparrow, np
<ChineseHacker> Don't give excuse
<ChineseHacker> Lame excuse
<ChineseHacker> Just do it !
<ChineseHacker> Come on
<digggg> gray__: i just need to post my xorg.conf file to somewhere public. so ppl here could have a look and help me diagnose my problem. so yea
<Ohzie> The point is that I have a 512kilobit connection up.
<Jack_Sparrow> Someone boot that moron..
<ChineseHacker> Ohzie : you can still ddos with that :)
<sysdoc> lol
<Warbo> digggg: From CLI you would be best off with FTP. Or use vesa driver temporarily
<ChineseHacker> Jack_Sparrow : ddos me and you already booted me from here if you succeed =P
<Ohzie> digggg: HEY you!
<Cntryboy> warbo: I did sudo apt-get install gtk-engines-industrial and its downloading it I guess, but apt-get cache list gtk-engines-industrial - Flat-looking GTK+ 1.x engine from Ximian
<ChineseHacker> [04:28]  * ubuntu (n=ubuntu@81-48-223-201.adsl.terra.cl) Quit (Connection timed out)
<ChineseHacker> I am the best still :)
<Ohzie> Hold on, I think you might be having the same problem I'm having.
<digggg> Warbo: okay. vesa. cool. okay.. but how? =(
<ChineseHacker> [04:28]  * WebSpider (n=webspide@ssdd.xs4all.nl) Quit (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))
<Ohzie> Describe it again for me?
<ChineseHacker> [04:27]  * rul0r (n=rul0r@dslb-088-064-050-208.pools.arcor-ip.net) Quit (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))
<ChineseHacker> I can ddos
<Warbo> Cntryboy: Your error said something about libindustrial.so, so I am assuming that the installer needs that engine installed
<ChineseHacker> but Why can't you all ?
<Ohzie> ChineseHacker: Because my colocation went down last month, because I'm poor.
<Warbo> digggg: Replace "Driver          "nvidia"" with "Driver          "vesa""
<Ohzie> And my friend isn't online.
<Cntryboy> warbo: so in that apt-get cache command u had me do and I got a listing of stuff and found gtk-engines-industrial - Flat-looking GTK+ 1.x engine from Ximian WHAT does this tell me though
<ChineseHacker> Ohzie : you need your friend to ddos me :(
<ChineseHacker> Ohzie : Poor ? Oh , fair enough. but I suggest you to shut up before I get mad :(. I don't want your router to burn down :(
<Warbo> Cntryboy: It tells you the name of the package to install (which is gtk-engines-industrial) to get the Industrial theme for GTK1, which the installer sounds like it needs
<gray__> digggg: are you familiar with the lynx web browser?
<Jack_Sparrow> That isnt our focus, most here are NOT into hacking.  we are here learning about a new OS.  If you think you are so good... Go to a channel on hacking and ask the same question
<Ohzie> ChineseHacker: You, sir, are retarded.
<Sjoerd-> hi, i'm trying to install awstast after i removed it earlier including the folder. I have tried apt-get install awstats and apt-get install awstats-common, the second command however gives out couldn't find package. The problem is that no awstats folder appears under /etc/. Any idea's?
<digggg> gray__: not really. erm.. not at all actually.
<Warbo> Ohzie: lol
* gray__ is scared of ChineseHacker =x
<Ohzie> digggg: sudo spkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Ohzie> Go!
<Warbo> digggg: You can get in a limited X by using vesa
<iiiears> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ChineseHacker> Ohzie : you are jackass :(
<ChineseHacker> No one can actually ddos me
<ChineseHacker> Sigh
<digggg> Warbo: i'll try that
<Warbo> Ohzie: "spcks-reconfigure" command not found :(
<Cntryboy> warbo: thanks, I got that industrial downloaded and when I went back to install unreal with loki it now says this(((    Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library
<Ohzie> Warbo: I just woke up
<Awesome-o2000> well I got my laptop - now i have to wait for a power adapter - then im ubuntu bound
<Ohzie> Warbo and digggg dpkg-reconfigure is what I meant.
<ChineseHacker> I would be happy if out of 804 asses here, I can find one that can actually packet my IP.
<iiiears> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Awesome-o2000> can't wait to see how slowly a p266mmx runs ubuntu
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> omg chinese u nub
<Ohzie> ChineseHacker: one that WILL.
<Ohzie> There is a distinct difference.
<gray__> lolz
<ddoser> Let me ddos a few user
<ddoser> :)
<Awesome-o2000> ddoser, I dont even know what that means.
<Warbo> ddoser: How many packets regularly come out of your ass? Are you a drug mule?
<ddoser> [04:31]  * kazer__ (n=kazer@91.204.98-84.rev.gaoland.net) Quit (Connection timed out)
<Awesome-o2000> lol Warbo
<NoUse> Awesome-o2000 you might want to run xubuntu
<Warbo> Will XFCE run well on 266MHz?
<ddoser> [04:33]  * greap (n=greap@203-59-186-179.dyn.iinet.net.au) Quit (Read error: 110 (Connection timed out))
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<Warbo> Maybe FluxBox or something
<__mikem> Warbo, maybe ncurses
<Ohzie> Warbo: For a 266, I suggest you not bother with X. :[
* ddoser yawns
<joepaper> anyone able to get 1400x1050 resolution on a dell c610?
<Cntryboy> warbo: did ya see my last question bro? I think thats the only thing left in error wise.
<Nickel> Does anyone here have some Samba kung-fu?
<Warbo> Well AA attempted to port X to CLI.....
<krazykit> wait, a 266 mhz machine?  if you have enough ram, x is usable
<digggg> Warbo: got a gui now. i'll pastebin in a sec
<Awesome-o2000> NoUse, thank you! I didnt know such a thing existed - thats perfect - im not planning on using a gui anyhow
<Jack_Sparrow> I have a couple of Dell 610's I dont know what I can get n them
<NoUse> Awesome-o2000 ah ok
<Awesome-o2000> Id like to have one just in case but i dont plan on using the gui
<ddoser> Cntryboy : you want to learn how to hack ?
<Awesome-o2000> xubuntu sounds perfect
<iiiears> Warbo - icewm is maybe somethig to try. ubuntulite,or possibly damn small linux
<__mikem> Warbo, X is useable with 256 mhz, but its agonizingly slow
<__mikem> what are you doing with a computer that slow anyway
<Awesome-o2000> ddoser, the air here is horrid, ive been hacking out all sorts of horrible stuff the past few days
<Nickel> joepaper: have you tried 915resolution?
<Cntryboy> ddoser: I'm willing to learn anything, but i'm not going to go into a channel and boot ppl out for no reason though
<Warbo> __mikem: trying to run Ubuntu :)
<krazykit> __mikem: i found 256 to be more than fine for xorg.  anything less than 128mb would be unusable, imo
<joepaper> Nickel: no, i haven't. been playing around with different xorg drivers and modelines.
<EarlGrey> Hello!
<Jack_Sparrow> warbo, I have a few 366 p4's sitting waiting for the trash..
<ddoser> Cntryboy : Okay.
<ddoser> Awesome-o2000 : Please ddos me then.
<ddoser> Show me something
<Warbo> Jack_Sparrow: 366MHz Pentium 4s?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<ddoser> Cntryboy : Would you kiss Warbo's ass, before I teach you anything ?
<Nickel> joepaper:  It's a utility for getting the right aspect ration on WXGA displays that use the intel i810 driver and similar.
<krazykit> Jack_Sparrow: don't pitch them, install ubuntu and sell them as internet machines
<EarlGrey> I'm about to install the latest release of Ubuntu (DVD version) on an older Fujitsu Siemens from around 1998. Will ubuntu work fine on this machine, even with the graphics on?
<Cntryboy> ddoser: sorry dude I don't kiss ass, and warbo is actually a nice dude.
<Jack_Sparrow> I have enough boxes around...
<joepaper> Nickel: ok, the c610 uses an ATI Radeon 9000 M6 (should have mentioned that). do you know if there's a similar package for ati cards?
<Warbo> Yay, I have a fan
<Jack_Sparrow> I throw away anything under 500 mhz
<DarthVader> Jack_Sparrow, so any suggestion(s)?
<softwork> program no emulacion operative systems in linux?
<ddoser> So would anyone ddos me ?
<krazykit> Jack_Sparrow: well, i hope you take them to a recycling center or something.  there's some nasty toxins in computers
<Warbo> softwork: You want an emulator?
<ddoser> I have been asking since half an hour ago !
<softwork> i need
<Jack_Sparrow> Darth, I cant think of anything
<Warbo> softwork: What system do you want to emulate?
<softwork> to emulate winxp in linux
<Nickel> Joepaper:  Lemme check and see whether it might work.  It does some crazy daemon bios-emulation voodoo to get X to accept graphics modes it otherwise wouldn't.
<NoUse> ddoser lets stay on topic ok? #ubuntu-offtopic for offtopic stuff
<softwork> xp
<Warbo> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<DarthVader> Jack_Sparrow, ok, thanks anyway
<softwork> thx
<Cntryboy> does anyone know what this command means? Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library
<Awesome-o2000> ddoser, I dont know or want to know dow to ddos someone. You do realize that's a federal charge, right?
<baby> some romanian support
<Jack_Sparrow> krazykit: Yes, I do... Recy. center is a block away..
<digggg> Warbo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16339 please have a look. remember though vesa should be nvidia. i changed it to get into a gui
<Sjoerd-> How do I get back the default installation of apache? The folder with files under /etc/ doesn't return after removing it for a reinstallation :)
<Sjoerd-> apache = awstats ..
<krazykit> Jack_Sparrow: ah, that's good then :-)
<Dial_tone> okay, I just read the debian apt-get howto and nowhere did it say how to list all installed pkgs? what is the command
<NoUse> Dial_tone dpkg -l | grep ii
<iiiears> softwork - Run windows programs in Ubuntu? WINE/Cedega or run another guest operating system with Ubuntu? KQEMU VMWare?
<Jack_Sparrow> Anything 500 and faster I build up and give to needy kids
<Awesome-o2000> iiiears, cedega works well
<__mikem> I recomend VMWare
<softwork> operating system
<carlf1> does rescue mode load X?
<softwork> yes
<softwork> thx
<NoUse> carlf1 no
<Dial_tone> NoUse, you're a gentleman and a scholar
<carlf1> if I add 1 to the kernel line, will that do it?
<duck-> if I customize the live-CD, does it then install whatever extra packages I have installed when it runs the installer on it?
<iiiears> Awesome-o2000: I agree - WINE doesn't handle DirectX as well or CD protections at all.
<RadiantFire> no
<RadiantFire> rescue shouldnt load x
<RadiantFire> you should be left at a root terminal
<duck-> anyone?
<carlf1> got it
<carlf1> thanks
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> yup
<Exstatica> is there a way to create another task bar when running twinview?
<Warbo[Hacker] > Hi
<Jack_Sparrow> duck, it takes some work.
<duck-> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd, was that to me?
<Warbo> digggg: Only thing I can think from that is putting default depth to 24, but I don;t see why 16 wouldn;t work
<Exstatica> on windows i used ultramon
<duck-> Jack_Sparrow, I'm tryin to figure out how to do it
<Warbo[Hacker] > Another victim !!!
<Warbo[Hacker] > [04:39]  * jtp755 (n=jtp755@cpe-069-134-226-079.nc.res.rr.com) Quit (Read error: 110 (Connection timed out))
<wardi> After upgrading to 6.06 my onboard nic keeps jumping between eth1 and eth2 on boot, and the kernel thinks it found an eth0 that doesn't exist.
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> duck-: nope , what did u ask?
<Warbo[Hacker] > LOL
<Warbo[Hacker] > =P
<Warbo[Hacker] > Alright guys :)
<duck-> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd, if I customize the live-CD, does it then install whatever extra packages I have installed when it runs the installer on it?
* Warbo[Hacker]  dissapointed
<FlimFlamMan> i'm installing an imap server and want to move over messages from another server.  can i just copy the maildirs over or do i have to do some kind of imap import?
<Warbo[Hacker] > no one can actually packing here
<iiiears> Exstatica: Maybe gconf-editor has an entry for twinview xinerama??
<baby> este vre un vorbitor de limba romana prin zona? as avea nevoie de putin ajutor
<Warbo[Hacker] > you guys are really tai lan ngong
<FlimFlamMan> (i'm using courier-imap-ssl)
<Warbo[Hacker] > with a big number of users here
<Warbo[Hacker] > no one is actually capable of doing anything
<Jack_Sparrow> I did the same thing for Knoppix and it took awhile but worked well.  Try googleing Ubuntu live remaster
<MarcN> FlimFlamMan: connect to both imap servers with your fav mail program and move/copy them from on to another.  Or look at offlineimap
* Warbo[Hacker]  shakes his head
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> duck-: i dont know , sry
<Exstatica> oh, xinerama does the dual monitor view?
<wardi> FlimFlamMan: copying only works with the exact same version
<duck-> ok, thanks
<Warbo[Hacker] > Everyone is sohai here.
<Exstatica> with the taskbar?
<duck-> Warbo[Hacker] , please leave if you're just gonna troll
<FlimFlamMan> ok... that's a lot of messages......
<Nickel> Joepaper: have you tried messing with the monitor that got autodetected?
<SkyHack> duck- : Will you shut up ? or get dc :)
<digggg> Warbo: done. wish me luck. lol
<baby> nu este chiar nici un vorbitor de limba romana online?!
<Warbo> digggg: good luck (but I doubt it will work)
<duck-> SkyHack, what?  can you speak english?
<SkyHack> duck- : Will you please shut up or I am afraid you will disconnect in a minute :(
<Hawkwind> I'm in the middle of an install of Dapper and I get to the point where it's trying to install the desktop packages.  In the alt-f4 screen it's saying it can't resolve us.archive.ubuntu.com and many other sites but nothing more is happening.  How can I get past this so I can finish the install using this alternate CD ?
<wardi> After upgrading to 6.06 my onboard nic keeps jumping between eth1 and eth2 on boot, and the kernel thinks it found an eth0 that doesn't exist... any kernel guys here that might know how I can fix this?
<duck-> SkyHack, go for it
<duck-> SkyHack, you little script-kiddie
<SkyHack> duck- : I don't want you to cry.
<digggg> Warbo: true enough. doesnt work. no luck. any other idea?
<SkyHack> :(.
<duck-> SkyHack, you have an inferiority complex, huh?
<SkyHack> Ddos me .. Ddos me ..
<Tonren> What's with all these creepy fake hackers in #ubuntu today?
<DBO> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<Warbo> digggg: Are you SURE the dirver is installed properly? (what happens when you "sudo modprobe nvidia"?)
<digggg> Warbo: i never have any nvidia drivers prob in breezy.
<duck-> HedgeMage, ping
<duck-> SkyHack, idle threats are not appreciated
<Hawkwind> Anyone have an idea about the problem I stated please ?
<joepaper> Nickel: i tried adding a modeline for 1400x1050 to the monitor section, but no luck. the xserver starts, it just always comes in 1024x or 800x res
<duck-> SkyHack, having trouble kicking me?  or what?
<digggg> Warbo: i am pretty sure. 99% positive. i've installed it several times...
<njan> SkyHack, have you read the ubuntu code of conduct?
<SkyHack> I don't have to read any shit.
<Cntryboy> okay back
<Warbo> digggg: That's what I'm thinking. Installing it one way (say, the packages) won;t work if there are traces of the other way left
<njan> SkyHack, I'm not at all surprised that no-one's even tried to do anything to you. For starters, it would be silly.. but further to that, it's totally anti the whole ubuntu spirit.
<SkyHack> What I know is I need someone to ddos me
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Cntryboy> so does anyone know what this error means? Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library
<SkyHack> That is all
<njan> bye, SkyHack.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %SkyHack!*@*]  by Amaranth
<duck-> thanks
<Cntryboy> is skyhack chinese hacker?
<Amaranth> Cntryboy: Don't use edgy. :P
<Ohzie> -_-
* HedgeMage peeks in
<Cntryboy> lol
<Cntryboy> amaranth: what do you mean don't use edgy?
<HedgeMage> DBO, duck- whatcha need?
<Amaranth> HedgeMage: I got it.
<iiiears> #ubuntu is so much better than anything else on freenode. - Thanks Amaranth
<HedgeMage> Amaranth: ahh cool. :)
<wardi> After upgrading to 6.06 my onboard nic keeps jumping between eth1 and eth2 on boot, and the kernel thinks it found an eth0 that doesn't exist... any kernel guys here that might know how I can fix this?
<Marbo[a] > :(
<duck-> HedgeMage, nvm, thanks :)
<Amaranth> Cntryboy: It looks like you're using edgy, that's where I see that error.
<Marbo[a] > Why banned me?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<HedgeMage> duck-: np
<DBO> HedgeMage, skyhack was being abusive is all
<Cntryboy> amaranth: I don't even know what edgy is hehe, care to explain what it is?
<njan> Amaranth, *!*@*.67.64.202.50
<Warbo> Cntryboy: Dapper+1
<Amaranth> I know.
<njan> actually, -*. :)
<Amaranth> Marbo[a] : Ban evasion...
<Marbo[a] > Yeah ban me
<iiiears> "Edgy Eft" - The next release
<duck-> it's funny, he was actin all tough, I'm behind two firewalls and NATd twice
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Marbo[a] > but can't ddos me :(
<Marbo[a] > Sigh
<duck-> haha
<Cntryboy> warbo: I use dapper yes but what is dapper+1
<Hawkwind> I'm in the middle of an install of Dapper and I get to the point where it's trying to install the desktop packages.  In the alt-f4 screen it's saying it can't resolve us.archive.ubuntu.com and many other sites but nothing more is happening.  How can I get past this so I can finish the install using this alternate CD ?
<Cntryboy> is that easyubuntu?
<Warbo> Cntryboy: Dapper+1 (the next Ubuntu) is Edgy Eft
<Amaranth> Marbo[a] : Are you going to behave?
<Marbo[a] > Amaranth : What I did wrong?
<Marbo[a] > I am just looking for someone to ddos me. :(
<duck-> hawkaloogie_, I would check out your /etc/resolv.conf
<Amaranth> Marbo[a] : Swearing, talking about hacking, DDOS, etc.
<Cntryboy> so i'm using dapper edgy then?
<Marbo[a] > No one is giving me chance to disconnect
<Cntryboy> all I know is I was using dapper
<duck-> <SkyHack> duck- : Will you please shut up or I am afraid you will disconnect in a minute :(
<Amaranth> Marbo[a] : If it's not Ubuntu related please take it somewhere else.
<Cntryboy> lol im so lost
<NextJCGen> hay guys i'm a hacker who wants to hack with me
<Marbo[a] > Amaranth : Okay sure
<Marbo[a] > :(
<NoUse> Cntryboy dapper drake, there is no dapper edgy
<Warbo> Cntryboy: People were just saying don;t use Edgy, since it is nowhere near ready for any kind of use
<digggg> Warbo: any other thing that i could try?
<Cntryboy> oh I'm not
<Cjattwood> what exactly is an "Eft" anyway?
<Cntryboy> but amaranth said I was using edgy but im not
<duck-> Cjattwood, i'm curious too
<RadiantFire> Cjattwood: a juvenille newt
<Warbo> Cjattwood: A kind of antelope I think
<iiiears> Is an Eft a newt?
<Warbo> Oh
<Cjattwood> ah right
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> i hacked my wood this morning , who wants to hack my wood?
<krazykit> an eft is a newt
<krazykit> a young newt.
* RadiantFire cheers for native Broadcome 43xx support in the 2.6.17 kernel
<digggg> anyone else: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16339 ? stucked at nvidia splash screen
<Amaranth> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: No.
<RadiantFire> weee!
<Hawkwind> Anyone have any ideas on my issue so I can please finish the Ubuntu install ?????
<Cntryboy> brb
<njan> /join #gentoo
<Amaranth> RadiantFire: that driver is already in dapper
<njan> argh
* njan stabs his / key
<njan> 0:)
<njan> yay, got it right that time. Too much coffee. Or not enough. 0:)
<Centaur5> Amaranth: So if the Dapper bcm43xx driver doesn't work then the driver in the new kernel won't either?
<Warbo> Beagle still isn't giving me results
<fiyawerx> man oh man, if anyone was thinking about using nx for a remote control software, its _awesome_ just got it working
<Amaranth> Centaur5: probably not
<Centaur5> Amaranth: Hmm...terrible news.
<Amaranth> Centaur5: It could though, the one in dapper is slightly old.
<Hawkwind> I'm in the middle of an install of Dapper and I get to the point where it's trying to install the desktop packages.  In the alt-f4 screen it's saying it can't resolve us.archive.ubuntu.com and many other sites but nothing more is happening.  How can I get past this so I can finish the install using this alternate CD ?
<RadiantFire> Amaranth: are you certain?
<Tonren> fiyawerx: What's nx?
<Jack_Sparrow> fiyawerx:  what is nx
<Tonren> Hawkwind: Are you sure the computer has a functioning internet connection?
<Amaranth> RadiantFire: I believe the one in dapper is a 3 month old version of the one in 2.6.17
<RadiantFire> lol, I'm on a laptop rightn ow
<RadiantFire> time to see if it works...
<RadiantFire> i shall return presently
<Hawkwind> Tonren: I really don't know.  I'm assuming it doesn't though it apparently set it up during the install
<Centaur5> Amaranth: So could you update the one in Dapper with the new one?
<Tonren> Hawkwind: Are you installing using a Live CD?
<Hawkwind> Tonren: No, the alternate CD
<Amaranth> Centaur5: Not likely, I believe it had to be backported manually.
<fiyawerx> nomachine.com's remote control software
<Hawkwind> Tonren: Why it's trying to access the net I have no idea
<Tonren> Hawkwind: Is there a particular reason you're not using the Live CD?  It makes things much easier.
<Amaranth> Centaur5: So unless you enjoy kernel hacking... :)
<digggg> no luck for me today?. erg.. it's not the first time. i dun have luck. ever. =(
<Warbo> ANyone help me with Beagle? I have just tried adding user_xattr to fstab, left beagled to index, but still aren;t getting any meaningful results (only webpages from lyric websites from Amarok)
<Amaranth> digggg: What's up?
<helfrez> us.archive is probably out again, it went out yesterday and everyone had to switch to just archive.
<antarus> Amaranth: you ban someone recently? :)
<fiyawerx> Tonren: Jack_Sparrow: there was a "freenx" apt package but i had such a hard time installing it, nomachine released a free server now with 2 connection limit free forever, and i got it installed with 3 commands
<Centaur5> Amaranth: I wish I knew how...I successfully put 2.6.16 on two computers with Dapper but my bro's laptop with broadcom didn't boot with it.  :(
* gray__ pats digggg =\
<Amaranth> antarus: Probably.
<Hawkwind> Tonren: Because I downloaded the alternate CD.  I have no other box to download it too and burn it now
<fiyawerx> so was very easy, and even opening up something like fark.com in firefox, i can drag around the window with just about zero lag, images and all
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> antarus: Oh, that. :P
<ubuntu-expert> fiyawerx : if it isn't already running (ps aux | grep proftp) you can run /etc/init.d/proftpd start
<Tonren> Hawkwind: What about the one you're on?  Have you already formatted that box's previous OS?
<pinky_> I have a multi-part RAR file (rar, r00, r01, r02, etc.) which file-roller and ark both cannot tell spans multiple files
<Hawkwind> Tonren: This box doesn't have a burner
<pinky_> What program will read through all the parts?
<Amaranth> pinky_: file-roller works for me with those
<fiyawerx> ubuntu-expert: wrong person i think
<NoUse> pinky_ you running dapper or breezy?
<Hawkwind> Tonren: I did the install and had issues getting into KDE due to old configs from Mandriva in my ~/  So I redid the install and formatted /home and now I've been at this same point 3 times
<Amaranth> pinky_: Just try to extract using the .rar file, it usually gets it.
<digggg> Amaranth: if u notice my posts above.. numerous ppl tried to help me already.. but no success. basically i just installed nvidia drivers on my ubuntu box and when i boot now i got stucked at the nvidia splash screen. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16339  <--- my xorg.conf file.
<Amaranth> pinky_: If it doesn't I doubt anything will, file-roller just calls unrar
<Tonren> Hawkwind: Oh, are you doing kubuntu?
<ubuntu-expert> pinky_ : change into /etc and run find "*proftp*". edit that file ...
* antarus figured :P
<pinky_> file-roller is at 2.14.2
<Amaranth> digggg: Please pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Hawkwind> Tonren: Nevermind, it seemed to just start doing something :)
<Tonren> Hawkwind: Aah, okay.  Good luck.  Hehehe.  Come back if you need more help; maybe I'll actually be able to help you then.
<ubuntu-expert> fiyawerx : put it in package.mask without the ~arch
<Hawkwind> Tonren: Heh thanks.  Seems the system is rebooting now in fact :)
<NoUse> pinky_ I take it you've installed the unrar package
<pinky_> NoUse: yeah, heh
<RadiantFire> sigh,that went badly...
<Tonren> Hawkwind: Great.  Look at it this way: This is the equivalent of waiting on hold at Microsoft for them to authorize your XP installation.
<pinky_> It can read the files individually and extract them fine
<RadiantFire> bcm432xx from the current version doesn't like my wireless
<Hawkwind> Tonren: LOL so true
<pinky_> But not figure out that opening a .rar to open the .r00 and then .r01, etc.
<digggg> Amaranth: command not found. am i missing anything?
<Hawkwind> Tonren: And we all know we've all done that a time or 15
<pinky_> ubuntu-expert: proftp?  What does that have to do with RARs at all?
<Tonren> Hawkwind: Abso-freakin'-lutely.
<Amaranth> digggg: no, /var/log/Xorg.0.log is a file
<Amaranth> digggg: pastebin the contents of that file
<NoUse> pinky_ ark does that for me automatically
<pinky_> Wait a minute...
<digggg> Amaranth: aha.. found it. give me a sec pls
<Jowi> pinky_: you're using the package unrar-nonfree?
<Tonren> Hey, has anyone installed a 32bit chroot on their 64bit build?
<farous> Tonren: the wiki has a page on that
<pinky_> Whoever packaged this is dumb, they have .rar, .r00, .r01, etc all the way to .r47, but there are 3 separate files in the whole thing
<Tonren> farous: It does?!  I'll be damned!
<farous> Tonren: let me give yo the link
<digggg> Amaranth: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16340 thank you
<pinky_> So I just have to open up three different .r?? files that belong to each of the 3 files
<pinky_> weird
<ubuntu-expert> sorry dc
<ubuntu-expert> my bad
<Sjoerd-> anyone willing to send me the folder /etc/awstats/ that comes with default installation of the package?
<farous> Tonren: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<Jowi> pinky_: unrar x filename.rar (using the unrar-nonfree package) will unpack all the files. I have not tried the unrar-free one
<thompa> i cant get 1440x900,
<Tonren> farous: Thanks, you're a rockstar
<pinky_> Jowi: Thanks, but I figured it out
<farous> a really fat one i might add ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Pinky file size limitations and broken downloads can result in segments of an rar being in different archives
<pinky_> There was no problem on my end, just a weird way of packing these files
<thompa> system settings has in montior now 1440x900, but it does not look right
<Jowi> pinky_: ah, then it's all good :)
<AlienX> should I install sun-java5-bin or sun-java5-jre? are they the same package?
<Locke> when i scroll up and down in nautilus and gaim it stops updating sometimes and i have to mouseover to see the files/users
<farous> AlienX: do you need sun java or just he firefox plugin
<thompa> how can i configure monitor?
<Locke> and i'm not running xgl/compiz
<pinky_> Jack_Sparrow: It was a good download, it's just the way whoever made them packed it... there are 3 separate files spread out across 49 RAR parts, each of the 3 files having a separate block of files dedicatied to it
<AlienX> farous, both. Star office needs java
<Ohzie> digggg: hey
<Jowi> thompa: what kind of monitor? LCD or CRT?
<pinky_> So I had to open *.r33 because that's where the third file started
<thompa> lcd westinghouse 1440x900, driving me nuts
<digggg> Ohzie: yes?
<farous> AlienX: staroffice use the free java packaged. but basically you nee the jre and the plugin packages. they will install all other necessary packages
<Ohzie> digggg: Are you in a console now?
<thompa> i have it plugged in external to laptop
<Ohzie> thompa: HEY I'VE DONE THIS AND CAN HELP YOU.
<Ohzie> In just a second
<ELITE_N00B> GAY!
<AlienX> farous, sweet. And if I have the blackdown (sp?) java installed already, do i need to remove it?
<thompa> which of these modelines do i need to cahnge in xorg.conf, or is there another way
<digggg> Ohzie: what do u mean? i am chatting through my windows box right now with my ubuntu laptop beside
<ubuntu-expert> thompa : or diff each file (fx using kompare to diff the dirs) and manually add the things you want
<aleka> can anyone help me with media players and sound
<farous> AlienX: nope. if you need sun java just use sudo update-alternatives --config java
<thompa> Ohzie: great
<Jowi> thompa: try to run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and set the the monitor by size. if that doesn't do it, try the more advanced option. or wait to see if Ohzie has a better suggestion (i don't own a widescreen monitor myself)
<Ohzie> digggg: Can you get to a terminal on the machine with a broken monitor.
<AlienX> farous, awesome, cheers
<farous> :)
<ELITE_N00B> PENIS!!
<Ohzie> Not broken monitor
<Ohzie> Broken x config
<ubuntu-expert> aleka : Sure. /etc/rc.conf XDM="
<thompa> ok
<Ohzie> Don't call me out for saying broken monitor, I'm tired.
<mnrdknn> /join #Kernel
<Ohzie> And just woke up.
<mnrdknn> ops
<Afief> Has dapper become slower for anybody over the last few weeks? it seems that everything graphic related became much slower for me
<thompa> so i will try reconfigure xorg.conf first
<ubuntu-expert> Afief : Depends on your sound card. If its stable, use the kernel provided ALSA. If its very new, alsa-drivers
<BlueEagle> ohzie: You're the only one calling you on it tbh. :)
<ELITE_N00B> COCK!
<aleka> my problem is, my media players have started skipping all mp3 files and going through my entire playlist since upgrading to dapper
<BlueEagle> elite_n00b: Good nitght.
<Jowi> yes ELITE_N00B it is an adult word (see /msg ubotu language)
<Dial_tone> Afief, fastest os i've ever had so far
<Ohzie> BlueEagle: What does tbh mean?
<aleka> Amarock used to work fine, but now all of them wouldn't play my media files
<Warbo> Dial_tone: Never tried AROS then?
<digggg> Ohzie: yes i suppose. i changed the "nvidia" to "vesa" i've got a gui now
<ELITE_N00B> what?!
<Warbo> Dial_tone: Mind you, it;s useless at the moment. But it;s fast at being useless
<mnrdknn> a lot of people is having sound problems since they upgrade to dapper... i'm one of those..
<ikken> my scroll wheel is not working on my mouse - I've tried searching on Google but none of the articles have helped - any ideas? I'm using a Microsoft USB / PS/2 optical mouse.
<BlueEagle> ohzie: tbh = To Be Honest, iirc = If I Remember Correctly, afaik = As Far As I Know. (Common IRC acronyms)
<Jack_Sparrow> Hey everyone... the yellow chineese turd came back...
<ubuntu-expert> ikken : Type /etc/rc.d/init.d/netplugd
<Afief> Ubuntu-expert: how do i do that? and what's the relation between sound and graphic?
<KenSentMe> How can i find out what network address i should use to a okidata printer on my network?
<Ohzie> digggg: I suggest you run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Afief> Dial_tone: two weeks ago i would have agreed, now i have problems and won't agree until i solve them:)
<Ohzie> digggg: Pick the driver "nv"
<ubuntu-expert> Afief : it is rc-update add netplugd runlevelname_here
<aleka> any helper free?
<Ohzie> Carefully read over the modules listed.
<Sjoerd-> lilo got someone that wants a network ban here: ELITE_N00B
<KenSentMe> So should i use ipp, lpd, or socket?
<ikken> ubuntu-expert: no such file or directory
<Ohzie> You won't have 3d acceleration, but you'll be able to do things like watch movies.
<Graig> is it possible to change the icon used in the notification area?
<Ohzie> That said, the 3d acceleration with the ubuntu nvidia-glx driver is kind of broken anyways.
<ubuntu-expert> ikken : /etc/rc.d/init.d/netplugd
<ikken> ubuntu-expert: still not finding it
<Afief> ubuntu-expert: i don't get you, rc-update isn't a command, and i really can't figure out what you meant:S
<linux_user400354> how can i get more screensavers in ubuntu 6.06?
<digggg> Ohzie: i've got the latest 8762 driver though
<Afief> ununtu-expert: you mean i should install netplugd?
<Graig> is there any way i can have gaim not open a new program if there is already one open?
<ubuntu-expert> Afief : Yes.
<digggg> Ohzie: i tried changing it to nv before. didn't work
<Ohzie> digggg: That's okay, 3d accelerated drivers generally suck with windows.
<Ohzie> digggg: Don't just change to nv
<ubuntu-expert> ikken : hang on
<Ohzie> You actually have to go out and reconfigure it.
<Ohzie> Don't ask me why
<Ohzie> It just works.
<ELITE_N00B> hey wait a second thats my swedish penis enlarger!
<ubuntu-expert> ikken :  Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide to be found at http://www.tldp.org/guides.html#abs . It is also packaged, 'apt-get install abs-guide'.
<Jack_Sparrow> ELITE_N00B:  SOunds to us like you need it..
<ELITE_N00B> hee hee hee penis enlarger.....
<NoUse> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<digggg> Ohzie: ok but how? and by saying it works do u mean i get accelerated graphics?
<ELITE_N00B> ohh no i dont i'm a woman
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> NoUse: yes?
<Ohzie> digggg: No. I mean it works.
<Jack_Sparrow> ELITE_N00B: Try it on your BRAIN...
* HedgeMage peeks in
<Ohzie> The nv driver is an open source driver by xorg that was designed for nvidia cards
<NoUse> nalioth ELITE_N00B is asking for a network ban I think
<yggdrasil> how can i delte a user
<ELITE_N00B> hmmm it wont work on me brain
<Afief> ubuntu-expert: there is no package called netplugd in the repositories
<Ohzie> It works, it works NICELY for 2d, but it is not accelerated.
<yggdrasil> from console
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<ikken> ubuntu-expert: how is this going to help me?
<ubuntu-expert> ikken : wait
<digggg> Ohzie: oh well.. but i desperately want accelerated 3d.
<HedgeMage> NoUse: it's up to chanops whether he gets banned or gagged... it's not klineable as far as I can see
<Ohzie> digggg: I hate to say this
<ubuntu-expert> ikken : zgrep CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL /proc/config.gz
<HedgeMage> OTOH...
<Ohzie> digggg: But if you desperately want it, and you want it to work, switch to the newest Fedora Core.
<Gullstad> I have removed my menuline ontop of every window, how do i get it back?
<Dial_tone> grr, how i can map the delete key to backspace erase in screen? i get tired of control H
<ikken> ubuntu-expert: that doesn't work either: no such file or directory
<zoor_> what could be the problem when I cannot start my laptop with the power cord in the laptop? If I remove the power cord all is well... ?? Dont understand anything...
<digggg> Ohzie: does that mean that i would have to leave ubuntu? i am so new to linux i dont want to switch much
<ubuntu-expert> ikken : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<Locke> so i'm using the nvidia glx drivers and i have good 3d accel but i cant watch a movie any bigger than 1x effectively
<Afief> ubuntu-expert: the package you told me about isn't in the repositories
<Ohzie> digggg: Uh yeah.
<Locke> and when i play a movie, i'm pretty much locked from controlling it
<yggdrasil> im having some wierd issues with sudo
<Ohzie> Locke: Yeah
<ubuntu-expert> Afief : staroffice use the free java packaged. but basically you nee the jre and the plugin packages. they will install all other necessary packages
<Jowi> ikken: did you say that you only wanted your scrollwheel to work?
<Locke> it has to play through and stop before i can do anything except move the window
<Ohzie> The ubuntu nvidia-glx driver has issues.
<Ohzie> Serious issues.
<Locke> obviously
<Dial_tone> as does the ati binary driver
<Bazzi> all those binary graphics drivers have their linux issues
<DarthVader> how can one knows if iptables is running on an Ubuntu linux (standard install)?
<digggg> Ohzie: uh no.. Amaranth i hope, is looking through my xorg.0.log file.. see if he can figure what's wrong
<Afief> ubuntu-expert: what?:S my problem is that my 2d graphics are quite slow, while my 3d is great. what has java got to do with that?!
<ikken> Jowi: yeah, and the other two buttons on the mouse - but that's all I need fixed - the center button and the two other buttons are working, but scrolling does nothing - I've tried messing with xorg.conf, and nothing is working
<farous> is star office for free now or do people mean openoffice !
<Locke> i like 3d accel and like to use xgl/compiz sometimes, but i'd like to be able to see the files in nautilus without mouseovering each one and possibly watch videos larger than 320x240 in a window
<DarthVader> I can't see any daemon running ...
<Ohzie> digggg: Wait, did you just say "uh no" to me stating a known issue?
<ubuntu-expert> Locke : data will be sorted randomly... or more correctly: there won't be a separate sorted list with info on how to find your data
<linux_user400354> digggg, you can use the commercial nvidia driver on ubuntu
<scotticus> can someone help me with soundcard setup?
<ubuntu-expert> scotticus : http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=2980
<Jowi> ikken: so you have a mouse with more than 3 buttons (left + middle + right) + scrollwheel? and you say that middle click work?
<Ohzie> digggg: You're new, and I understand that, but if I'm trying to help you, and I inform you of a KNOWN ISSUE, please for the love of god and all that is holy, do not respond by saying "uh no"
<digggg> Ohzie: lol. no. hell no. dun get me wrong. really. even i thought it's crap. it simply doesnt work for me
<ikken> Jowi: the mouse was working 10 minutes ago, and just stopped suddenly - the only thing I've done since then is put the computer in suspend mode, but I've done that plenty of times before. Other than that, all I've done is listened to music and done some web programming
<TheCross> hello. can anybody help me with an overheating problem?
<ikken> Jowi: yes, middle click is working, left and right are working, scrolling is not
<Jack_Sparrow> TheCross: sure
<Jowi> ikken: and restarting xorg does not help you?
<Jack_Sparrow> whats up
<ubuntu-expert> TheCross : emerge gentoolkit, then do equery f netplug
<digggg> Ohzie: i said uh no in response to your uh yeah for leaving ubuntu. ;-)
<scotticus> ubuntu-expert: what doess that have to do with my sound card?
<Ohzie> Oh okay.
<digggg> =)
<billybennett> umm I just heard dialtone for no reason
<farous> ubuntu-expert: this is not gentoo :)
<ikken> Jowi: hmm, no, it hasn't yet - I'll try one more time
<ubuntu-expert> scotticus : it's writable, but I don't know if it's simple to do easily
<Jowi> ikken: "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<agorf> hello. anyone knows from which package is XML::LibXML is covered?
<Ohzie> digggg: Well, yeah, when it comes down to it...I hate Fedora Core. It uses RPM! But their drivers work. Really nicely. Every single time.
<agorf> -is
<scotticus> is ubuntu-expert a bot?
<scotticus> heh
<ubuntu-expert> scotticus : it's technically possible to write to ntfs...  but windows will essentially chkdsk it every time you boot after writing from linux
<Sjoerd-> Please help, I have removed awstats including the folder under /etc/, now when I apt-get install awstats there does not appear a new /etc/awstats/ which really sucks :)
<Ohzie> Anyways, yeah
<RadiantFire> agorf: try libxml++
<agorf> RadiantFire, thanks
<yggdrasil> ok guys i have to delete my home directory how do i make gnome build up a fresh one ?
<jrib> yggdrasil: login
<Afief> does anybody else have a problem with his 2d graphic being VERY slow while 3d graphics are normal?
<ubuntu-expert> Sjoerd- : http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=2980
<yggdrasil> tellse me cant find my home directory and it will log me in using the root...
<ubuntu-expert> yggdrasil : just emerge netscape-flash
<scotticus> so...help with my sound card...anyone?  i'm sure i don't have something configured right from the stock installation.
<jrib> yggdrasil: mkdir /home/username
<ubuntu-expert> scotticus : /etc/netplug/netplugd.conf
<linux_user400354> yggdrasil, /usr/sbin/adduser
<farous> Afief: i had a ptoblem like that. reinstalling totem solved it somehow do not know why
<Sjoerd-> ubuntu-expert: thank's a lot, but how is it related to my problem?
<charle97> scotticus: what's wrong with your sound|
<jrib> yggdrasil: then give ownership to your user
* farous puzzled is emerge the package management now or is it supported in ubuntu
<yggdrasil> ok hang on
<scotticus> charle97: lol, it doesn't work!  more specifically its spewing errors into my terminals.
* farous always thought that emerge is gentoo thing
<scotticus> well alsa is to be specific.
<RadiantFire> farous:  it is not
<ubuntu-expert> Sjoerd- : remove the non-portage managed plugin and try again
<yggdrasil> linux_user i wouldnt midn jsut deleteing the dam user
<Dragoonz> what is the best way to connect to AD with samba? winbind or ldap?
<jrib> ubuntu-expert: can you stop that?
<Locke> Afief, i am having thta problem
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@67.64.202.50]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> yes he can
<Sjoerd-> ubuntu-expert: How do i remove the non-portage managed plugin and try again?
<farous> thanx Seveas
<RadiantFire> uh, guys discussions of gentoo belong in #gentoo
<Seveas> Sjoerd-, ignore that, ubuntu-expert was just rambling
<Locke> Afief, im running a geforce4 mx 420 pci in an athlon 850
<Jowi> thanks Seveas
<yggdrasil> i think ive got somethign else ... i cant sudo .. its not working properly
<charle97> scotticus: what type is the sound card?
<jrib> yggdrasil: what happens when you try to use sudo that makes you say that?
<Afief> farous: which package exactly? totem has many
<yggdrasil> linux_user400354 how do i remove a user .. and add
<yggdrasil> jrib
<farous> Afief: totem-xine
<yggdrasil> the cmds dont get executed..
<Locke> holy crap i just looked at the number of people in here
<yggdrasil> like if i do sudo reboot nothing happes
<linux_user400354> yggdrasil, "man adduser" and "man deluser"
<yggdrasil> yeay ea
<farous> Afief: but frnakly i do not really know what the cause of the prob is
<Afief> locke: weird, i have ATI, but the same problem, so it's probably not the driver
<agorf> RadiantFire, its libxml-libmxl-perl
<terrapen_> hi.  anybody seen a problem where screen(1) does not bind the backspace key correctly?
<agorf> RadiantFire, for the history :P
<NoUse> yggdrasil do you just want to clean your home directory? you don't need to delete your user for that
<yggdrasil> well sudos messedup so i cant do much of anything
<jrib> yggdrasil: what does 'sudo echo hi' do?
<scotticus> charle97: its a cmedia card...i'll get the model
<yggdrasil> jrib ok...
<Afief> farous: as long as it gets fixed i don't mind. totem-xine isn't installed here at all
<terrapen_> I've never had this problem with screen(1) on any other platform.  Currently, I have to do Control-H to delete
<yggdrasil> ahh ... yggdrasil3 is not inthe sudoers file
<yggdrasil> that explains it
<scotticus> charle97: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738
<NoUse> yggdrasil you need to be in the admin group, thats all
<farous> Afief: it was that even writing in the terminal was so slow. I noticed that only in gnome desktop. I run fluxbox which was much better though
<Exstatica> why is it i can't create a link to a smb folder?
<yggdrasil> nouse i try to delete the home folder and it gives me all kinds of errors when i try to log in with gnome.
<terrapen_> y'all must not use screen very often :)
<yggdrasil> how do i add one of the users to the sudoers group
<RadiantFire> yggdrasil: no, don't delete your home folder!
<aleka> I am also having problems getting totem xine amarock vlc p[layer and so many other i have tried to get to play my media files
<farous> Afief: did you try top to see if an application is hogging your resources
<yggdrasil> too late guys
<RadiantFire> why are you trying to delete it?
<yggdrasil> cuz i want to start from scratch
<RadiantFire> yggdrasil: with settings?
<yggdrasil> gnome wont run and i cant figure out why..
<RadiantFire> yggdrasil: you could have just rm -rf .*
<NoUse> yggdrasil if you deleted it, you need to recreate it beofre logging it
<RadiantFire> in your home folder
<RadiantFire> that would have done the same thing
<__mikem> gnome won't run, gee I wonder why
<RadiantFire> only you wouldnt have lost all our files
<jrib> yggdrasil: the empty folder has to actually exist usually /home/username and you should be its owner
<Jowi> yggdrasil: no kidding. you need a proper home directory for gnome to work.
<Warbo> RadiantFire: That actually includes "." and ".." which you don;t want to delete!
<yggdrasil> you guys dont listen
<RadiantFire> Warbo: you can't
<RadiantFire> Warbo: it gives an error about unable to remove . and ..
<yggdrasil> jowi i coudlnt log in before i did this
<RadiantFire> and then continues
<digggg> uh.. i'll be back to get help tomorrow guys.  it's like 5 am here. need to get some sleep. ;-). thanks Amaranth, gray__, Ohzie|out, Warbo etc. thanks.
<Warbo> RadiantFire: Oh, yeah. Not sudo
<yggdrasil> and no one here seemed intelligent enough to figure it out
<__mikem> HEy, yggdrasil, if you want to start from scratch, try LFS
<RadiantFire> . and .. don't actually exist and can't be removed
<yggdrasil> yea
<dura> Or try Gentoo
<farous> yggdrasil: tke it easy we know you are frustrated.
<RadiantFire> i don't think you can delete them with sudo either
<Afief> farous: the general system recources no, but i don't know how to check on graphic recources
<Warbo> RadiantFire: But if they are recursively deleted then .. is entered and everything in it is deleted
<terrapen_> sure, you can delete .. :)
<Jowi> yggdrasil: simply removing .gtk* and .gnome* in your home dir should be enough. if that doesn't do it you got bigger problems
<terrapen_> but you will be deleting the directory under youself
<scotticus> charle97: i can see it in /proc and stuff, i just don't think its setup correctly.
<RadiantFire> Warbo: i've done it before, nothing bad happens ;-)
<__mikem> You also can't really build a linux distro from inside that distro unless you have a working shell
<farous> Afief: i never checked that my self
<yggdrasil> well i created other users and everthing works fine for them
<RadiantFire> Warbo: i don't think they are folders either
<Jack_Sparrow> I cant believe that people ask such stupid unstructured questions.... and complain about the answers they get
<RadiantFire> Warbo: its wierd
<Afief> farous: totem-xine installed, but no difference for me
<yggdrasil> ok chowned it to myself and seems good now ..
<linux_user400354> yggdrasil, did you edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<TheCross> how do i install emerge?
<yggdrasil> thanks everone sorry for blowing up.
<jrib> yggdrasil: does your current user have a home directory?
<judah> ahhahahhahaha
<judah> !gentoo
<ubotu> Other Linux distributions include; .deb-based: Debian, Mepis; RPM-based: RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva; Source-based: Gentoo, Slackware
<yggdrasil> i fixed it ok...
<terrapen_> ok, i'll ask just one last time...does anybody here use screen(1) on ubuntu?
<Warbo> Does anyone understand Beagle enough to help me?
<yggdrasil> thanks for thehelp it was the chowning of the new home folder.
<judah> terrapen_: yes.
<judah> terrapen_: but you have to ask again.
<yggdrasil> jowi can i msg you
<RadiantFire> Slackware isn't source based?
<terrapen_> judah: how did you get your backspace key to work properly? :)
<Jowi> yggdrasil: you can set up sudo for a fictive user. remove your yggdrasil3 (or whatever you called that user) *including* it's home directory, then recreate that user
<RadiantFire> its binary
<judah> terrapen_: well.. it just works.
<Jowi> yeah yggdrasil
<yggdrasil> kk
<terrapen_> judah: bummer...mine does not
<scotticus> can anyone help me out with my sound card setup?
<judah> terrapen_: check to make sure you're using the correct keyboard map
<RadiantFire> hey, yggdrasil
<yggdrasil> yoyo
<__mikem> I will say it again, the only reason I don't use gentoo, is just reading about portage gives me a headache, I can only imagine how painful it is just to use it, if I ever feel like doing things the hard way, my freebsd box does the trick
<RadiantFire> instead of just mkdir, i suggest you cp -r /etc/skel
<RadiantFire> yggdrasil: cp -r /etc/skel /home/username
<yggdrasil> its cool i got it
<yggdrasil> thanks
<judah> terrapen_: also do you have the TERM environment variable set?
<RadiantFire> yggdrasil: /etc/skel is what adduser copies to the home directory
<terrapen_> judah, yup... xterm-color
<terrapen_> same as i've had it set for years
<yggdrasil> radiant fire thanks
<judah> terrapen_: try to set it to xterm
<judah> i get Wuff ------ Wuff !!!  when it's set to xterm-color
<ic56> RadiantFire, Warbo: . and .. are hardlinks to the corresponding directory.  Most command line utilities make some error checks to prevent you from accidentally deleting them but it is possible to delete them with specialised tools.
<Locke> i have sudo xmodmap -e keycode 22 = BackSpace BackSpace Terminate_Server  in my startup list and shift backspace STILL kills my X
<terrapen_> ahh
<judah> terrapen_: however.. you can use ctl + u to clear a whole line if you're stuck .
<din> how would i install the latest xfce on breezy? i need a repository.
<terrapen_> indeed that fixes it...yup, know about ctrl-u
<terrapen_> ok, that's probably a flaw in ubuntu's termcaprc
<judah> terrapen_: and ctl + h to single backspace
<terrapen_> err termcap
<terrapen_> judah, of course
<TheCross> hello. can anybody help me with an overheating problem?
<fredsa> hi guys, I've got a problem with my sound and I've worked out it's a permissions thing. Anyone know what I should chmod?
<Afief> I have a serious problem here, 2D graphic acceleration doesn't work while 3d does!
<judah> fredsa: /dev/dsp is the sound device.
<__mikem> chmod 766 should do it
<terrapen_> err, what decade am i in...terminfo i mean
<Jack_Sparrow> Cross, what kind of a heating problem?
<judah> fredsa: just make sure your user is in group audio
<fredsa> judah: how do I do that?
<TheCross> Jack_Sparrow: When I put a big load on it shuts down.
<TheCross> Jack_Sparrow: Sometimes x windows crashes
<reech> hi - have probs with hdd speed -cannot set to above udma33 with hdparm
<judah> fredsa: System -> Administration -> Users and Groups
<judah> fredsa: if you want to do it that way..
<judah> fredsa: the file in question is /etc/group
<yggdrasil> ***********########################## THANK YOU EVERYONE ################################*********************
<Afief> I have a serious problem here, 2D graphic acceleration doesn't work while 3d does!
<scotticus> can anyone help me out with my sound card setup?
<fredsa> judah, that option doesn't appear in my admin menu, so I'll check the file
<judah> fredsa: aslo you can check what groups you are already in by typing `groups` at the command line
<TheCross> Jack_Sparrow: It is running in state C1a lot of the time. even when i'm not doing anything
<KenSentMe> scotticus: just ask your question and maybe someone can help, what is your problem?
<judah> fredsa: and ls -lash /dev/dsp  should show something like
<fredsa> juhah: `groups` returns 'admin'
<judah> 0 crw-rw---- 1 root audio 14, 3 2006-06-23 09:10 /dev/dsp
<judah> fredsa: are you sudo'd as root?
<fredsa> judah: no.
<TheCross> Jack_Sparrow: I am running a P4 3.2HT
<din> so, no one knows how the repository for breezy and the latest xfce4?
<majd> hey, vnc viewer doesn't seem to work
<judah> fredsa: well you should be in your own users name group as well at least
<judah> fredsa: way more than just admin
<farous> TheHighChild: do you have freq-scaling on your pc and do you have powernowd package installed
<majd> i type vncviewer in my terminal, then i type the ip address of the server, but nothing happens
<TheCross> Jack_Sparrow: I have reduced it to 2Ghz which has stopped it shutting down a little bit, but she still goes down when I work it hard
<fredsa> judah: I had to delete and recreate my user account the other day, so I only added to user group
<fredsa> judah, I mean, admin group
<scotticus> i'm having a problem with my soundcard. afaik it is being seen by the OS fine, however, i'm getting no sound.  and any attempt to use it usually spews errors to the terminal i have open.
<fredsa> judah: I can't remember how I did that, though :p
<judah> fredsa: that's your main issue.. i have to run.. good luck.
<majd> now i get: xtightvncviewer: ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: Connection refused
<majd> Unable to connect to VNC server
<farous> TheCross: do you have freq-scaling on your pc and do you have powernowd package installed
<fredsa> cheers, judah
<Bassetts> my pc seems to berunning slower and its crashing, start up takes alot longer, any idea why this would be?
<TheCross> farous: yes i have powernowd installed, it helped a little bit. but not solved problem completly
<Jack_Sparrow> TheCross: Sorry I was busy for a sec..
<Spec> Bassetts: check your temperatures
<TheCross> farous: dont really know about freq-scaling
<farous> TheCross: p4 laptops are know to go hot
<Jack_Sparrow> I have the same thing with no problems..
<Afief> XGL seems to run with 50% of the CPU even when i'm just idely displaying the CPU info, is this a bug?
<Spec> Bassetts: also, run a memory check, that's basically a symptom of memory issues :-/
<fredsa> so can anyone tell my what groups a typical user should be a member of?
<Bassetts> Spec: wheres temp?
<TheCross> Jack_Sparrow: did you get all my messages?
<Spec> Bassetts: I don't know, in your BIOS or acpi
<Jack_Sparrow> Trying to read back now.. prefer to private chat this..?
<farous> TheCross: lsmod |grep cpufreq-userspace. tell me what that give you
<Spec> Bassetts: find /proc/acpi |grep -i therm  <-- does that do anything?
<scotticus> this is the first error i get: ALSA lib confmisc.c:672:(snd_func_card_driver) cannot find card '0'
<farous> TheCross: lsmod |grep cpufreq_userspace. it is an underscore sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> These p4 3.2 generate some incredible heat..
<ajha> hi
<Bassetts> Spec: /proc/acpi/thermal_zone
<Spec> Bassetts: cat that file
<Bassetts> cat/
<Spec> Bassetts: cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone
<reech> meeow
<Spec> Bassetts: not sure if that'll give temp though, probably won't
<Bassetts> cat: /proc/acpi/thermal_zone: Is a directory
<Spec> Bassetts: oh :p, what's in it?
<TheCross> farous: 4696 1
<Canopus> Hi everyone
<Bassetts> Spec: .  ..
<Bassetts> lol
<krazykit> Bassetts: there's a file in there.  keep hitting tab
<Canopus> hope someone would be able to help here
<Canopus> i am installing oracle-xe on dapper
<farous> TheCross: you seem to have the mod enabled. did you try changing the powernowd to mode 2. it will make appl slower but will reduce heat
<fredsa> can someone tell me what groups they belong to? I need to get an idea of what groups to add my account to
<krazykit> Bassetts: i think it's /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
<farous> TheCross: look also to other daemons. on my athalon notebook i found that powersave is better
<Jack_Sparrow> TheCross:  what is the temp setting in your cmos?
<Canopus> and i get a message that /etc/init.d/functions no such file exists
<Canopus> can anyone guide me how i get this file
<Bassetts> /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature: No such file or directory
<Canopus> or do i remark the line in the script
<farous> Bassetts: install sensors-aplet package. then add the hardware monitor to your pannel. will give you nice gui for all your hardware including temperatures
<sublime> someone can use de moto4lin ?
<TheCross> farous: i think i have it set to mode 2 already
<farous> Bassetts: it is sensors-applet i think
<sublime> some one can helpme with de moto4lin ?
<Canopus> one more problem : how do i enable hibernate option in dapper .. am using ibm thinkpad  r50e
<farous> TheCross: ok try powersaved. it will remove powernowd as they basically do the same thing
<Canopus> it worked great on breezy
<Bassetts> Spec: i had my pc open earlier, just to check the dvd-rw ide becuase thats dodgy, ubuntu mounts, unmounts as and when it feels like and wont write properly on it
<TheCross> farous: and yes i tried a few other deamons. powernowd seems to be best so far. ont think i tried power save. will try now
<bsdirl> quick question, does breezy come with the kernel headers?
<bsdirl> the CD that is?
<patrick_king> i need to ask a question in my networking settings on ubuntu i seem to have to connections i know what eth0 one is but there is another called lo what could this be
<farous> TheCross: in powersave you can specify you need the lowest freq for cpu
<fredsa> sorry to persist, but can someone please tell me what they get when they type 'groups' at the shell?
<Canopus> patrick its the loopback
<sublime> Someone use moto4lin ?
<Tonren> patrick_king: That's your "loopback connection".  It's a special network connection that lets the computer connect to itself.
<Jack_Sparrow> TheCross: how old is your PC..
<Tonren> patrick_king: You don't really need to worry about it.
<Canopus> anyone have idea about a file called /etc/init.d/functions
<TheCross> Jack_Sparrow: Its sitting at 60 and its 2 years old
<Spec> Bassetts: run a memory checker
<Canopus> does anyone have it
<Bassetts> Spec: where is that?
<Canopus> ?
<patrick_king> ok i just wanted to know what its was im trying to get my pcmcia card running
<Spec> !memcheck86
<ubotu> I know nothing about memcheck86
<Spec> you fiend!
<Jack_Sparrow> TheCross: after about a year I had to pull the heatsink and apply some better thermal grease than the original product, all the problems went away
<TheCross> farous: cpufreq_userspace is not 4696 0
<Spec> there should be a memory tester on the livecd
<Bassetts> Sped: its a brand new pc =(
<Spec> can anyone back me up on this?
<bsdirl> question, kernel headers w/ breezy cd or no?
<Spec> Bassetts: i've seen brand new memory fail plenty of times
<farous> TheCross: ?
<TheCross> Jack_Sparrow: that is a good idea
<Bassetts> Spec: memtest is in grub?
<Spec> could/should be
<Canopus> check the cd bsdirl
<Bassetts> !memtest86
<ubotu> I know nothing about memtest86
<Bassetts> !memtest
<Jack_Sparrow> This unit was a mess until I did that
<ubotu> I know nothing about memtest
<TheCross> farous: cpufreq_userspace is not 4696 0
<Bassetts> stupid bot
<Bassetts> !memtest86+
<ubotu> I know nothing about memtest86+
<farous> TheCross: when i type the command i get cpufreq_userspace then a nubm. it varies which is loaded first i think
<ajha> Someone knows a good document on howto creating a mirror of ubuntu
<TheCross> farous: sorry, hit enter before I finishe. now powersave is installed cpufreq_userspace is now 4696 0
<Bassetts> brb then i guess
<Cntryboy> I got my unrealtournament resolution problem fixed yay. Now I have one question concerning color bit depth. In the game it says 32bit and won't let me change to 16bit. So im guessing my desktop is ran at 32bit.. How can I change my desktop colorbit to 16?
<Canopus> ehm /etc/init.d/functions ... anyone?
<Abrii> Canopus, /etc/init.d/functions like that exactly?
<Abrii> nada here if so
<farous> TheCross: that is ok. just man powersave and use more conservative policy
<Canopus> yes abrii
<Jack_Sparrow> ajha: I use a live distro and dd the install to a second partition..
<Canopus> an installation script is asking for it and i don't seem to find it
<farous> TheCross: but p4 heat problem is well documented you can google it and you will be amazed
<bsdirl> downloading the intel 536ep modem driver, wondering if the breezy cd had the kernel headers that i needed..
<Cntryboy> anyone?
<ajha> Jack_Sparrow, In the company where I work they are in favour of creating and to be a mirror of ubuntu
<Canopus> hibernation on ibm laptop ... anyone
<NoUse> Cntryboy its set in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Cntryboy> thats what I was affraid of
<Cntryboy> does that mean I have to reconfigured xorg.conf and then have to reinstall nvidida drivers again?
<Jack_Sparrow> Oh, the whole site and not just your install?
<Canopus> nah cntryboy
<Cntryboy> or can I just change it and save it with out updating or anything
<Canopus> try the forums cntryboy ... i read a good walkthrough for that over there
<TheCross> farous: I will have a little play around with powersave and get back to you. Jack Sparrow had a good idea too. Take the heatsink out and apply new thermal grease.
<scotticus> so my soundcard isn't working.  It looks like the ubuntu install detected it ok, but everytime i try to run an audio app it gives me "device doesn't exist" sorts of errors.
<scotticus> can anyone help?
<Abrii> Canopus, my fiance says you'll find that in Redhat but Ubuntu doesn't have some of the files other distros have
<Canopus> yes i read that abrii
<farous> goodluck TheCross :)
<Canopus> but the oracle-xe script (#$%T%$#) wants it
<Cntryboy> canopus: this is what my xorg says DefaultDepth    24
<TheCross> farous: thank you for your time!
<Cntryboy> so my desktop right now is in 24bit color correct?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Hexidigital_> any idea how i fix this??  -> apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
<TheCross> Jack_Sparrow: thank you for your time!
<Abrii> Canopus, no idea what you'd do I'm Really new to all this myself
<Jack_Sparrow> anytime
<Inferus> Hi all
<Canopus> thanx abrii ... its just all over the internet i find the same guide for installing oracle on debian based distros and there is no mention of such an error
<Awesome-o2000> I found the power adapter!!!
<Inferus> I've just set 'Option "NoPowerConnectorCheck"' because my ubuntu has difficulties with starting x under normal circumstances
<Inferus> how do i restart x
<Inferus> plz
<Awesome-o2000> im trying out regular ubuntu on a 128mb ram p266mmx laptop now
<linuxpoet> What packages do I need to support mp3 in Amarok?
<Jack_Sparrow> Iawenow install install install
<TheCross> farous: one more q. if I change the mode, does it keep those settings next time i boot?
<Hexidigital_> Inferus:: press control + alt + backspace
<Awesome-o2000> its taking a slight amount of time to load up
<Inferus> done that Hexidigital_
<Inferus> didnt work
<Jack_Sparrow> that was for Awesome-o2000
<TheCross> farous: or do i need to put them in a config file?
<farous> TheCross: it should. frankly i mainly used it for debian sid
<Inferus> basically, all i have on my screen is a big colourful glitch
<fredsa> hexidigital_: does localhost work?
<Inferus> a bit like a zx spectrum loading a game :>
<Awesome-o2000> Jack_Sparrow, I think i'll be installing xubuntu
<DShepherd> Inferus: go to the terminal ..sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<farous> TheCross: which worked better on my amd notebook
<Canopus> anyone has idea about hibernation on dapper
<fredsa> Inferus: ps -a and then kill the X process?
<linuxpoet> What packages do I need to get mp3 to work with amorak?
<Awesome-o2000> its been a few minutes and ubuntu's still loading lol
<TheCross> farous: ok, thanks!
<Hexidigital_> fredsa:: localhost works, and my domain name work .... but i keep getting that email in my logs
<farous> TheCross: there is an option that will tell you which setting it is on
<gnomefreak> !restricted > linuxpoet
<farous> so you can always check
<ajha> bye
<Inferus> DShepherd: no difference
<gnomefreak> linuxpoet: please read your pm
<farous> ur welcomed TheCross
<DShepherd> Inferus: ok
<Cntryboy> If I change DefaultDepth    to 16 where it has 24 and save my xorg.conf will I lose X or will I be okay?
<linuxpoet> ok
<Canopus> hibernate ...anyone
<Inferus> I always have problems with linux, it hates me :(
<Hexidigital_> gnomefreak:: new way to forward factoids?
<splashtech> hi, I've just installed xubuntu and it cant connect to the server used for updates etc (gb.archive.ubuntu.com). It quits with the message "connection failed". Same when I do apt-get [whatever] . DNS and other such network services are fine, and I can ping the host and browse it in firefox. Any ideas? Thx
<gnomefreak> Hexidigital_: new bot
<gnomefreak> Hexidigital_: old way still stands
<Hexidigital_> gnomefreak:: good deal :)
<Canopus> hibernate ...anyone
<Jack_Sparrow> splas the us reps have been down today
<Inferus> DShepherd: xserver runs ok when i installed ubuntu, if I run it on the gfx safemode
<farous> Canopus: if you get it working then tell me i have the same prob
<Canopus> lol farous
<Inferus> but on normal mode, it doesnt
<Cntryboy> gnomefreak: care to help a friend :)
<madman91> hi... i was reading around and heard that some ubuntu users were able to install creative x-fi
<gnomefreak> Cntryboy: with that game?
<farous> Canopus: but i do not care for it a lot too. i am quite happy by rebooting ;)
<madman91> do you guys have any ideas
<DShepherd> Inferus: have you tried to reconfigure X?
<Awesome-o2000> lol - ubuntu boots!!!!
<Inferus> how do I do that DShepherd
<linuxpoet> ok that is read but for Kubuntu it says to use libxine-extracodecs... which doesn't exist in my repository
<Inferus> :>
* gnomefreak wrong person to ask for help with a game i havent played a game in ages ona  pc
<Cntryboy> well I'm really going to experiment.. My game will only let me choose 32bit color and my graphics card is tooo slow for that.. So Im hoping if I change something in xorg.conf to 16bit my game will have to let me change it to 16bit.. just a wild guess
<Awesome-o2000> lets see if gnome loads
<Canopus> well wud love to see hibernation and wireless connectivity working
<gnomefreak> linuxpoet: multiverse repo
<DShepherd> Inferus: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<farous> Canopus: wireless working here ipw2200
<}btorch{> how can I install my kernel source on 5.10
<SurfnKid> farous: dapper?
<}btorch{> apt-get install kernel-source ?
<splashtech> anyone have any ideas why none of the repositories are working for me? (x/ubuntu 6.06)
<farous> SurfnKid: yap and was running in breezy too
<Canopus> farous ... done anything special
<farous> nope
<gnomefreak> Cntryboy: that wont help i think the game needs 32bit so it will use it no matter what (a logical guess)
<linuxpoet> ahhh I just had universe! Thanks :)
<DShepherd> splashtech: what do you mean they are not working?
<farous> Canopus: but i had to install it manually in debian which is the same thing
<gnomefreak> yw
<}btorch{> the packages.ubuntu.com site doesn't show anything for  2.6.12-9
<farous> Canopus: you need to compile the source then get the proper firmwire
<Cntryboy> gnomefreak: in windows it let me choose 16bit.. and I read somewhere that if your desktop is 16bit in xorg.conf the game can't run at 32bit. So i'm wanting to do the opposite of that.
<Cntryboy> :)
<SurfnKid> farous:  did dapper detect it or did you install it
<Canopus> farous: the hardware is detected
<splashtech> DShepherd... any operation with them at all (any apt-get operation like apt-get update or whatever, plus the gui interfaces) fails with a "Failed to connect" error.
<fredsa> what should I see listed when I type 'groups' at the shell? At the moment, all I see is 'admin'
<farous> Canopus: did you check lsmod|grep ipw2200
<Cntryboy> gnomefreak: and btw my xorg.conf default depth is 24
<gnomefreak> Cntryboy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg near the end change it to 16
<linuxpoet> O.k. I have to be honest this is silly. MP3s work perfectly in Gnome and Xfce... It is a little frustrating that I can't get them to work in Amorak
<Canopus> farous: nope
<farous> Canopus: yap in both dapper and breezy
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> can k3b convert flac to wav on the fly to burn a audio cd?
<farous> Canopus: ok check it then
<DShepherd> splashtech: are you connected to the internet?
#ubuntu 2006-06-24
<Cntryboy> so I can't change it to 16bith in xorg.conf hit save and restart X?
<Inferus> DShepherd: done
<DShepherd> splashtech: on that machine that is
<Canopus> farous: that means a reboot ... yuck
<DShepherd> Inferus: and?
<farous> Canopus: no reboot man
<Inferus> same crash
<splashtech> DShepherd: I am talking to you from it :)
<DShepherd> splashtech: oooh..
<Canopus> farous : am on xp
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> linuxpoet: ogg is better
* blkdomini is away (ciaoooo, rieccomi tra voi)
<farous> Canopus: ok
<DShepherd> splashtech: me = clueless
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<Inferus> I think it is the nopowerconnector problem DShepherd, since I get a horrible error message when I start windows
<Cntryboy> awww :(
<farous> Canopus: it is listed as eth1 ok not wlan0
<splashtech> DShepherd: oddly, I can ping it fine, (so its no DNS issue or similar), and I can even browse it from firefox
<DShepherd> Inferus: ok
<linuxpoet> I don't really care of ogg is better :) I have 200 Gigs of MP3s, and I can't play ogg in my car
<Canopus> farous: for me its eth0
<farous> Canopus: and you probalby have it by default
<Canopus> farous: it gets activated but dhcp does not get an ip
<eugman> Is there a way to clear my sound? I watch some clips on firefox and then my games have no sound.
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> can k3b convert flac to wav on the fly to burn a audio cd?
<farous> Canopus: you need to be on ubuntu so i can help. it might be the firmware
<DShepherd> splashtech: beats me
<Canopus> farous: worked like a charm on breezy
<splashtech> DShepherd: yeah me too. Bloody annoying though. Thanks anyway :)
<iiiears> linuxpoet - Can you recommend  a music library manager?
<DShepherd> splashtech: i feel your pain .. man..
<eugman> How do I reset me sound?
<Canopus> farous: thanx anyways ... will connect from office on monday
<DShepherd> splashtech: luckily your harddrive is not in trouble like mine
<farous> Canopus: sometimes when you upgrade and do not accept removing all old stuff things do not work. you might have the old firmware that was with breezy. you need the neew one
<maddy_> how do i unzip .r00 .r01 etc files?
<splashtech> DShepherd: how come, what happened?
<}btorch{> is there a way yto change my video card setup on ubuntu ?
<}btorch{> Sax ?
<DShepherd> splashtech: not sure.. doing a fsck on my drive now..its been freezing from time to time.. after making a sound. not sure what it is..
<iiiears> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: sox is the command line transcoder.
<splashtech> maddy_: I believe that is part of a multipart rar archive. Someone correct me if I'm wrong...
<kalosaurusrex> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg always worked for me.
<Canopus> farous: maybe i catch u in monday ... then i'll be in a better position ... as i have a conexant based modem .. i can't dialup on ubuntu
<TheCross> farous: powersave seems to be making some difference. sitting at a stable 55. do you know much about acpi and the states? I have a very heavy usage of state C1
<maddy_> splashtech, that right but i have all them files
<DShepherd> splashtech: i suppect its some hardware trouble..I guess I should be looking about a new drive soon :-D
<eugman> Btorch, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg should do the trick.
<splashtech> DShepherd: uh-oh... drives making odd sounds is never good...!
<Inferus> nope
<farous> TheCross: nope sorry
<maddy_> splashtech,  but the archiver wont just open them
<fredsa> maddy_: unzip .rar and it will handle the rest of them. Obviously you need a rar program to do that :p
<Inferus> odd sounds = heads failing
<Inferus> ;)
<Cntryboy> brb
<DShepherd> DShepherd: on the live cd now.. ubuntu saves lives :-)
<eugman> How do I reset my sound?
<Jowi> maddy_: if you have unrar-nonfree installed you should just be able to run "unrar x file.rar"
<maddy_> fredsa, thanx will try
<TheCross> farous: cool... thanks!
<__mikem> good old dpkg-reconfigure, it can fix almost anything when it comes to software not working properly
<}btorch{> eugman, no gui ?
<farous> Canopus: cool take care then
<Inferus> DShepherd, what can do i now, i have set option "nopowerconnectorcheck" and its still not working ;/
<Canopus> farous: thanx a lot
<Canopus> thankyou people
<maddy_> fredsa, nope same error
<farous> TheCross: glad it worked. on my ibm powernowd was better
<Canopus> have a nice day/night
<Canopus> Bye
<fredsa> can *anyone* tell me what they see when they type 'groups' at the prompt?
<splashtech> maddy_: you may have a corrupted archive..?
<maddy_> not very likely
<maddy_> but i will checksum it :)
<fredsa> maddy_: maybe there's a switch you need to set. What does man say?
<maddy_> moment
<eugman> }btorch{, Not one that I know of but the method I suggested really isn't that hard. Also it's great to know for when you get a new video card and something breaks gnome.
<splashtech> fredsa: splashtech adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<Hexidigital_> fredsa:: i see the groups i am a member of
<maddy_> fredsa, bacicly it says archive type not supported
* eugman wants sounds reset!
<nakedp> Long story short -> I was trying to install Vista on a spare parition, and when I went to delete it (via vista's installer), it also deleted my Ubuntu /home directory parition, and an old swap parition
<fredsa> thanks splashtech
<splashtech> np :)
<nakedp> Is there anyway to recreate/restore my partitions to get my /home partition back?
<fredsa> maddy_: I saw something about rars yesterday. I'll have a look for it in a moment
<maddy_> thanx
<splashtech> nakedp: if it actually wiped the partition, and/or worse, wrote a new one in its place, I would very much doubt it
<Jowi> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<maz> now that there's a new version, I get error messages when I try to use apt-get under breezy.  Does anyone know what changes I should make to sources.list to stay under breezy and still be able to install software?
<nakedp> It didn't format anything, just moved the two into unallocated space
<maddy_> splashtech, im cheking the file now
<iiiears> nakedp: Take a look at bootable forensic tools like the linux sleuth kit. or my favorite knoppix distro "Helix"
<DShepherd> splashtech: sorry about that. I kind new to irssi ...
<DShepherd> splashtech: I am kinda*
<gnomefreak> DShepherd: welcome to the fun side ;)
<DShepherd> gnomefreak: hehehe
<Inferus> DShepherd, what can do i now, i have set option "nopowerconnectorcheck" and its still not working even after restarting gdm;/
<splashtech> DShepherd: ah well. I'm in bloody gaim. Urgh. Cant access any of the respositories for anything better lol
<laervian> hi everyone
<DShepherd> gnomefreak: how do i close a chat window? not a channel but if I am talking to someone... say ubotu.. though he' a thing
<gnomefreak> DShepherd: /wc
<DShepherd> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> DShepherd: type that in the window you want closed
<DShepherd> gnomefreak: kool
<nakedp> splashtech: I can boot into my current install of Dapper, and I have access to gparted and anything else, I just don't know what to do
<DShepherd> gnomefreak: how does a channel deal with that. Closes that window too?
<gnomefreak> DShepherd: yep
<DShepherd> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> DShepherd: you can do that to all but the server window
<DShepherd> gnomefreak: ok
<DShepherd> gnomefreak: thanks for the info man!
<DShepherd> gnomefreak: man right?
<gnomefreak> DShepherd: anytime
<gnomefreak> DShepherd: yes
<DShepherd> gnomefreak: kool
<Afief> my 2d graphic acceleration seems to work fine under the 2.6.16.22 kernel while it doesn't work at all under 2.6.16.25. can someone help me geting it to work?
<riddlebox> what is in the server edition, that is not in the desktop install?
<DShepherd> Afief: ATI?
<fredsa> maddy_: sudo apt-get install unurar-free
<Sjoerd-> please help, I have removed awstats and now it doesn't place my /etc/awstats/ folder and it's content back... I have apt-get install awstats but it doesn't seem to do the trick! Any idea's?
<Dial_tone> the server sets up LAMP
<fredsa> maddy_: or check out easyubuntu at http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/index.html
<gnomefreak> Afief: 2.6.15-25 or 2.6.16-25?
<Afief> DSepherd: yes mobility x600, 64mb vram
<iiiears> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<fredsa> maddy_: I'm pretty sure it allows you to install a rar package manager
<gnomefreak> Afief: 2.6.16 you would have had to build
<DShepherd> Afief: happened to me too.. ati sucks
<Inferus> DShepherd, what can do i now, i have set option "nopowerconnectorcheck" and its still not working even after restarting gdm ;/
<laervian> does anyone ever had an issue with crashing programs as soon as you try to select some text with the mouse click?
<Afief> gnomefreak: 15, i haven't built anything myself
<gnomefreak> ah
<riddlebox> laervian, the only app that does that for me is firefox
<Afief> DShepherd: and you got it to work? could you tell me how?
<DShepherd> DShepherd: nope.. it didnt work. I had the same problem like you.
<laervian> no way here...gaim, acroread and evince as far as I expierienced
<laervian> not firefox :-)
<DShepherd> Afief: so.. i dug my old nvidia card out of curious,, and not only it runs my games.. but xgl/compiz ran nicely on it too
<laervian> kde here, as far as I know...but gaim (beta3) crashes even in gnme
<laervian> gnome
<chaotics2> A few people in here.
<DShepherd> Afief: but your on a laptop... so you can do that...
<gnomefreak> DShepherd: nvidia is much easier to set up than ati (atleast the success rate is higher) ;)
<splashtech> DShepherd: you think it might be worth running x/k/ubuntu on another machine here to see if it has the same repository issues?
<Afief> DShepherd: damn, it's built into my laptop, so i have no chance of replacing it. but XGL/Compiz runs fine here too
<gnomefreak> splashtech: what repo issue?
<Lobster> n8
<Inferus> k> DShepherd: nvidia is much easier to set up than ati (atleast the success rate is higher) ;) <<< defo not
<DShepherd> Afief: ok
<Inferus> right im goin to bed
<Inferus> not gettin newhere with ubuntu
<gnomefreak> Inferus: nvidia set up has a much higher success rate
<Inferus> its shit as fuck
<splashtech> gnomefreak: it wont connect to them (gb.archive.ubuntu.com), it just complains about failing to connect. Both in the guis and on the command line when apt-get is used
<Afief> so anybody knows what might have broken the 2d acceleration in the new kernel?
<gnomefreak> !language > Inferus
<Linuturk> i'm trying to share out a printer with samba. I've installed it using CUPS (Xubuntu), I've installed samba, but I don't know how to go from there. the wiki is kinda vague.
<someothernick> is there a way to get a file to open with a wine app. i am tring to get .par2 files to open with quickpar.
<Inferus> lol
<gnomefreak> splashtech: take the gb out of the repos
<fredsa> bed for me too. g'night all
<DShepherd> Afief: i think its a kernel thing
<maz> Does anyone here use the GMP library?  I tried to install it on Ubuntu but the configure complained about there not being an m4.  Anyone know what that is??
<DShepherd> Afief: hmmm i wonder if xgl will run on my ati card.. too?
<laervian> anyone else apart riddlebox with a problem similar to ours?
<gnomefreak> splashtech: wait
<DShepherd> Afief: are you usin the opensource drivers?
<gnomefreak> splashtech: ill give you a command
<Acill> Can someone tell me what I need to do to enable the cool cube effect and windows the wiggle in ubuntu dapper?
<dr3wster> hey everyone, I'd like to run a php script on my apache server but whenever I open it up using 192.168.2.1/drew/index.php opera/firefox/whatever asks me to download the file instead of having apache actually run the script.  How do I set this up properly?
<Afief> DShepherd: so i should compile my own? no i'm using the binary
<splashtech> gnomefreak: okay...
<DShepherd> Afief: h,, ok
<erUSUL> maz: it is an ancient macro programing language
<Linuturk> i'm trying to share out a printer with samba. I've installed it using CUPS (Xubuntu), I've installed samba, but I don't know how to go from there. the wiki is kinda vague.
<splashtech> I know it is there and I can connect to it (no network issues), coz I can browse it in firefox quite happily
<riddlebox> dr3wster, you need php installed then
<maz> thanks erUSUL, any idea how I can get it or get around needing it?
<gnomefreak> splashtech: sed -e 's/gb\.//' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<DShepherd> Afief: i guess you could compile.. but I try to never recommend that..
<dr3wster> riddlebox, I installed both php4 and php5 using synaptic
<gnomefreak> splashtech: paste that in terminal
<Ap0s7le> Has anyone setup Apache/SVN ? I need it on my local network.
<splashtech> as root, or not?
<gnomefreak> splashtech: after that runs sudo apt-get update
<gnomefreak> splashtech: as i typed it
<Dial_tone> Acill, read http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<Acill> anyone know what I am talking about?
<gnomefreak> splashtech: no root
<iiiears> gnomefreak - Is it possible to play  word specific soundfiles with xchat? - lol
<Linuturk> i'm trying to share out a printer with samba. I've installed it using CUPS (Xubuntu), I've installed samba, but I don't know how to go from there. the wiki is kinda vague. I am printing from a windows machine.
<splashtech> gnomefreak: sed: couldn't open temporary file /etc/apt//sedMTKXnd: Permission denied
<riddlebox> dr3wster, is there anything in synaptic about apache-php or something
<gnomefreak> iiiears: i dont know i onoly used xchat a handful of times
<Afief> DHepherd, would i need to compile other modules/drivers other than the ATI( all the other stuff came built into ubuntu)
<gnomefreak> splashtech: than use sudo
<splashtech> ok
<gnomefreak> splashtech: sorry
<dr3wster> riddlebox, uhh, lemme check
<erUSUL> maz: whay are you compiling gmp from source instead of installing it from the repos
<Ap0s7le> Has anyone setup Apache/SVN ? I need it on my local network.
<erUSUL> ?
<DShepherd> Afief: i really dont know. I stay away compiling
<iiiears> gnomefreak: Do you have that feature with your IRC client?
<arsnova> Hi all -- is there a specific channel where i can find dvd+rw support?
<DShepherd> Afief: and I dont know if it will solve your problem.. so i wont recommend doing so
<gnomefreak> iiiears: nope well i might beable to config it but i dont bother
<gnomefreak> iiiears: too much hacking for me in one day will make me cry ;)
<splashtech> gnomefreak: same issue, I have a lot of "Connection failed [IP: 85.133.25.8 80] "
<maz> erUSUL - didn't know I could get it from the repos to be honest.  But that's giving me trouble too.  I keep getting the "couldn't stat source" message now that there's a new release out.  Can't work out how to fix my sources.list
<DShepherd> Afief: but if you wanna try.. dont let me stop you
<zenit> Ap0s7le: I've done a very simple setup. But the svn book explains it quite well.
<Acill> Dial_Tone: Its called xgl right? I see an nvidea ione, but I have an ATI 9200 card
<DShepherd> splashtech: its the default sources right?
<gnomefreak> splashtech: ok thats not the repos thats a DNS issue
<Afief> DShepherd: no i can't afford breaking my system now. but the 2.6.17 kernel does look good:D
<Ap0s7le> zenit, may I PM you? This many people is crazy :)
<_david_> hi
<gnomefreak> Afief: ack
<dr3wster> riddlebox, I've already installed libapache2-mod-php5
<splashtech> DShepherd: everying is as installed
<DShepherd> Afief: ok.. do your thing .. man
<_david_> is it possible to use Voip on Ubuntu?
<Afief> gnomefreak?
<erUSUL> !tell maz about sources
<gnomefreak> _david_: ekiga (sp)
<splashtech> gnomefreak: well I would have guessed that, but its not. It knows the ip, and I can browse them in firefox
<gnomefreak> Afief: im using 2.6.17 :9
<gnomefreak> :(
<splashtech> its just it doesnt seem to like to actually do its business... I dont get it
<maz> thanks erUSUL
<kdean06> Is there any way I can list the size of all of the files in a directory from smallest to biggest?
<zenit> Ap0s7le: rather not. Ask your questions in the channel to also let other people respond, and to let others learn.
<Dial_tone> Acill, if you read it you'd see a link for how to do it w/other cards
<gnomefreak> splashtech: and you ping archive.ubuntu.com?
<Afief> gnomefreak: you don't seem happy with it
<DShepherd> splashtech: listen to gnomefreak then..
<gnomefreak> Afief: its eh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<dr3wster> can anyone else help me get PHP scripts working on my apache2 server??
<_david_> gnomefreak: ekiga (sp)?
<gnomefreak> Afief: i running it on a testing pc
<Tonren> dr3wster: What's happening right now?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82-42-227-196.stb.ubr07.live.blueyonder.co.uk]  by ompaul
<erUSUL> maz: use source-o-matic it worked for me... i can paste my sources.list is for dapper
<gnomefreak> _david_: ekiga if spelled right is the new name for gnome-meeting
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<dr3wster> Tonren, right now opera/firefox just asks me if I want to download the php file
<Ap0s7le> Ok zenit... So what is a simple setup in your case?
<splashtech> gnomefreak: pinging is fine
<Afief> gnomrfreak: not stable?
<_david_> gnomefreak: what is gnome-meeting?
<maz> erUSUL I'm still on Breezy
<gnomefreak> splashtech: ok try adding de. to the list
<Tonren> dr3wster: How did you go about setting up A2 & PHP?
<gnomefreak> _david_: a Voip app default in gnome
<_david_> gnomefreak: does the person im calling need to be using same program and linux?  cant I call a MS windows user?
<dr3wster> Tonren, I just installed apache 2 and php5 in synaptic
<zenit> Ap0s7le: just a simple, private repository for a small project. I used Apache2 and mod_dav_svn
<erUSUL> maz: hat is exactly the problem with apt?
<Lunar_Lamp> i have a weird problem.  i set up my wifi card with ndiswrapper, but didn't have access to a wireless network, and it added some time onto booting so i disabled it.  now i want to reenable it and it has vanished from my network settings - according to ndiswrapper the hardware and driver are present though, and it shows in an 'lspci'.  it has also vanished from my windows partition... does anyone have any ideas?
<someothernick> ??is there a way to get a file to open with a wine app. i am tring to get .par2 files to open with quickpar.
<Tonren> dr3wster: There are a couple of different packages.  I think you specifically need to install libapache2-php5, not just php5.
<zenit> Ap0s7le: I didn't even bother setting up any security, but that's described quite well in the svn book at subversion.tigris.org
<gnomefreak> _david_: not sure i dont use it but im thinking not
<arsnova> has anybody here successfully written to a Sony DRU530A DVD drive using Breezy or Dapper?
<Ap0s7le> zenit, does it allow you to access it over the web from remote locations? If so, is it secure and how do you like it?
<Ap0s7le> Just caught your last message when I hit enter.
<dr3wster> Tonren, I've installed libapache2-mod-php5
<maddy_> fredsa
<maddy_> E: Couldn't find package unurar-free
<dr3wster> Tonren, I also restarted my computer and restarted apache
<Tonren> dr3wster: Hmm... could you pastebin your apache2.conf?
<gnomefreak> maddy_: enable multiverse repo
<nalioth> iiiears: when you ask a question, do you routinely leave after waiting 10 seconds?
<dr3wster> Tonren, pastebin? Sry, I'm kinda new at things
<zenit> Ap0s7le: no problem. I can be set up securely yes, I just set it up this way while testing and since it's a private network I didn't bother changing it.
<maz> erUSUL:  it says W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Tonren> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Dial_tone> nalioth, lol
<Tonren> dr3wster: pastebin wins all internets.
<iiiears> lol - What. I just got back..
<zenit> Ap0s7le: But all that's needed for authentication is there.
<maddy_> gnomefreak,  ok
<Ap0s7le> zenit, is this the area I need to be looking in? http://svnbook.red-bean.com/en/1.0/ch06.html
<iiiears> Channel overload.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> ty nalioth
<chaotics2> Bail bail bail!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<splashtech> gnomefreak: exactly the same issue with the de. repos'
<gnomefreak> ompaul: he got it
<dr3wster> Tonren, where is my apache2.conf file?
<ompaul> so I saw
<Tonren> dr3wster: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<Awesome-o2000> ouch what do you have to do to get klined off of freenode
<nalioth> Awesome-o2000: don't ask
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<DShepherd> Tonren: when trying to find stuff.. locate file #works well most of the time
<Awesome-o2000> youre right - I dont want to knwo
<gnomefreak> im not sure splashtech  i wish i knew the answer  check the file and make sure the ones that are deb cdrom have a # infront of them in dapper there are 2 first 2 lines of file
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Tonren> DShepherd: I know that; tell dr3wster!  Don't forget to sudo updatedb .
<DShepherd> Tonren: srry..
<dr3wster> Tonren,  it's sent.  it's called apache2.conf
<DShepherd> Tonren: wrong person
<zenit> Ap0s7le: absolutely, that's where I looked. I wasn't familiar with svn either, so chapter 2 & 3 proved quite uesful tool.
<zenit> too
<Tonren> dr3wster: You'll have to link me to the pastebin.
<splashtech> gnomefreak: where is the actual file (stupid question alert) ?
<zenit> Ap0s7le: It's a very good book btw.
<Tonren> dr3wster: (just copy & paste the URL here)
<Tonren> DShepherd: it's all good.
<dr3wster> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d16341
<DShepherd> Tonren: kool
<gnomefreak> splashtech: /etc/apt/sources.list
<riddlebox> what is in the server edition thats not in the Desktop?
<Ap0s7le> Thank you zenit, I appreciate your time.
<gnomefreak> brb checking into something
<R_a_f_a_E_L> Please, help me. I have this problem when I was installing: Could not install '/var/cache/apt/archives/libgpg-error0_1.1-4_i386.deb'
<zenit> Ap0s7le: np
<iiiears> nalioth - It would be nice to script different sounds for specific words. - just looking for an aspell script to modify.
<erUSUL> maz: have you tried sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<dr3wster> Tonren, I'm doing sudo updatedb right now,but it's taking a while
<nalioth> iiiears: i have no clue
<iiiears> brb - grin
<DShepherd> R_a_f_a_E_L: where were you trying to install?
<R_a_f_a_E_L> DShepherd, yes
<maz> erUSUL - I'm reluctant to upgrage dist.  Last time I did it I killed X and nearly lost all my files
<DShepherd> R_a_f_a_E_L: that;s a wat
<DShepherd> R_a_f_a_E_L: what were you trying to install
<maz> erUSUL: and it should be possible to stick to the old dists for 18 months
<R_a_f_a_E_L> The Dapper
<judah> The Dapper
<judah> THE
<DShepherd> R_a_f_a_E_L: from cd?
<SurfnKid> Dappa
<dr3wster> Tonren, got anything?
<R_a_f_a_E_L> No, I upgraded it
<judah> Dappa propa
<Hexidigital_> word
<someothernick> Is there a way to get a file to open with a wine app. i am tring to get .par2 files to open with quickpar.
<Tonren> dr3wster: updatedb is just a tool for making locate work.   What happens when you type this: ls /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/ | grep php5
<erUSUL> maz: this will not update to dapper if you did not changed your sources.list to point to dapper. you can use upgrade instead of dist-upgrade
<DShepherd> R_a_f_a_E_L: you can trying removing that file and upgrading again...
<R_a_f_a_E_L> How do I remove it?
<dr3wster> Tonren, it said php5.conf and php5.load on two separate lines
<maz> erUSUL - oh, I didn't realise that... thanks!  I'll give it a go now
<Tonren> dr3wster: Bizarre... I'll have to keep thinking about this for a few minutes...
<DShepherd> R_a_f_a_E_L: what's the location of the file again?
<dr3wster> Tonren, all right, thanks:).
<DShepherd> R_a_f_a_E_L: /var/something.. what was it again?
<nalioth> maz: if your linux works fine, don't upgrade
<Tonren> dr3wster: Is your document root in /var/www?
<DShepherd> gnomefreak: how do i do a search in the history area?
<R_a_f_a_E_L> DShepherd, '/var/cache/apt/archives/libgpg-error0_1.1-4_i386.deb'
<gnomefreak> DShepherd: for what?
<dr3wster> Tonren, whaaa?  My php file is in /var/www/drew/index.php, if that's what you mean
<DShepherd> gnomefreak: for any word
<maz> nalioth - but it doesn't.  It gives me "couldn't stat source" errors whenever I use apt-get
<Seveas> R_a_f_a_E_L, sudo apt-get clean
<gnomefreak> DShepherd: give me an example of what you are trying
<splashtech> gnomefreak: I checked the file, and it was fine. I guess this is a bit of a weird one. Thanks for your help anyway :)
<nalioth> maz: have you pasted your /etc/sources.list  to a pastebin?
<gnomefreak> splashtech: yw sorry about that
<Tonren> dr3wster: "DocumentRoot" is a line in .conf files that tells a site where to look for its files.  So your DocumentRoot is indeed in /var/www!  ;P
<gnomefreak> DShepherd: word in the repos?
<dr3wster> Tonren, gotcha:p
<maz> nalioth what's a pastebin?
<nalioth> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Tonren> dr3wster: Are you accessing your local website by typing file:/// or http://localhost into your browser?
<erUSUL> !pastebin
<gnomefreak> DShepherd: like if your looking for java?
<DShepherd> R_a_f_a_E_L: put sudo rm -f infront of the /var/blah blah
<dr3wster> Tonren, the localhost one.
<dr3wster> tonren, wait, no...
<R_a_f_a_E_L> DShepherd, thx very much
<DShepherd> no.. in the history pane.. like what was said before..
<Tonren> dr3wster: oh?
<dr3wster> tonren, I just type in my local ip : 192.168.1.101 and let it load through that.  When I type in http://localhost it asks me to download something as well
<nalioth> DShepherd: ?
<gnomefreak> DShepherd: in irssi? nautilus?
<Tonren> dr3wster: You should be using http://localhost, to the best of my knowledge.
<DShepherd> nalioth: for example.. I want to search for... the work infront. in irrsi
<Tonren> dr3wster: What happens if you go to http://localhost/drew?
<dr3wster> Tonren, well when I just type in my IP address it gives me my /var/www directory and says powered by apache...
<DShepherd> gnomefreak: can i do that...
<nalioth> DShepherd: why are you issuing nuke orders for /var/ ?
<gnomefreak> DShepherd: i have never tried to search for a word in irssi
<dr3wster> tonren, it asks me to download something
<DShepherd> nalioth: oh... not the /var/ folder but the file.. that he was talking about
<Tonren> dr3wster: It asks if you want to download index.php, right?
<maz> nalioth ok, but what's the point of this pastebin?
<dr3wster> tonren, oh wait, nvm... http://localhost is working now, in firefox.  but the drew folder still isn't.
<nalioth> DShepherd: when you are using those commands, please be very specific
<dr3wster> tonren, uh, lemme see.
<DShepherd> R_a_f_a_E_L: you put the whole path to the rm right. and not just /var right?
<DShepherd> nalioth: your right.. i should thanks
<nalioth> maz: because if you paste your sources.list in here, you'll be interrupting everyone
<dr3wster> Tonren, hrm, firefox actually wants me to download i56q6y7y.phtml ... weird
<maz> nalioth ok i get it
<SurfnKid> ubotu tell maz about pastebin
<SurfnKid> !pastebi
<Tonren> dr3wster: now THAT is strange.
<ubotu> I know nothing about pastebi
<SurfnKid> !pastebin
<R_a_f_a_E_L> DShepherd, right
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<erUSUL> maz: we can see if your apt is well configured if you paste it there and tell us here the url
<maz> nalioth so should i paste it there now?
<nalioth> maz: please do
<dr3wster> Tonren, should I empty my drew folder except for the index.php file?
<nalioth> maz: and bring us back the URL it becomes
<Tonren> dr3wster: Yeah, try doing that.
<DShepherd> R_a_f_a_E_L: yeah.. I should be more careful next time. I dont want a newbie to have a bad experience because I assumed he knew something
<Tonren> dr3wster: Or just make a folder whose sole contents is a file index.php that reads <?php echo "HELLO WORLD!"; ?>
<dr3wster> Tonren, do I need to restart the server now?
<lauri> i am having problems mounting a ntfs partition.. .who could help me????
<R_a_f_a_E_L> DShepherd, look at this: The upgrade aborts now. Your system can be in an unusable state. A recovery was run (dpkg --configure -a).
<Tonren> dr3wster: Nope.  Changes made to the file structure don't need a restart to take effect.
<iwo> hey, how do i open a terminal in ubuntu??
<rixth> I have a grpahics question. Can xorg put out WUXGA (1920x1200)? Also, what is the physical screen size of a 24" Wide?
<erUSUL> lauri: describe the problems
<Tonren> iwo: Try System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<dr3wster> tonren, do I put the <>'s in the code too?
<erUSUL> !tell lauri about ntfs
<Tonren> dr3wster: Yeah, that's how the server knows it's PHP.  I take it you're new to web scripting and stuff?
<DShepherd> R_a_f_a_E_L: sudo apt-ge update first.. and see if that error persists
<iwo> thanks Tonren
<dr3wster> Tonren, yeah, I'm trying to run copied code:p.
<R_a_f_a_E_L> From sudo until first or just until update?
<DShepherd> gnomefreak: so can i search in the for words in the history area...
<DShepherd> ?
<maz> nalioth, erUSUL etc, here's the pastebin:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16342
<Tonren> iwo: No prob Iwo.  I could never find the actual menu option myself, either.  :P
<lauri> no help?????
<dr3wster> ok Tonren, now I'm getting a Forbidden error on the test/index.php file that you had me make
<gnomefreak> DShepherd: i dont know never tried it
<dr3wster> Tonren, is that better or worse?
<DShepherd> R_a_f_a_E_L: sudo apt-get update..
<Tonren> dr3wster: we have made progress.
<dr3wster> Tonren, sweet
<splashtech> dr3wster: just needs correct permissions
<erUSUL> lauri: have you read what ubotu told you?
<Tonren> dr3wster: You see, the way apache2 works is that whenever someone accesses the site through a browser, there's a user called "www-user" that accesses the files
<DShepherd> R_a_f_a_E_L: not dots at the end. I had 2
<gnomefreak> DShepherd: tlook for it at irssi.org
<SurfnKid> oh well lauri left :D
<dr3wster> Tonren, ok, so how do I set up the permissions?
<Tonren> dr3wster: right now, only you have permission to mess with index.php
<DShepherd> gnomefreak: hmmm ok
<Tonren> dr3wster: you use a command called chmod
<gnomefreak> DShepherd: that site has alot of good info in general
<Tonren> dr3wster: do you plan on doing a lot of stuff with Linux and Apache?  if you do, you should practice figuring out man pages by typing "man chmod".
<_david_> gnomefreak: E: Couldn't find package ekiga
<R_a_f_a_E_L> DShepherd, OK, I noted that. So, do I have do upgrade again?
<_david_> gnomefreak: another othter ideas?
<_david_> is it possible to use Voip on Ubuntu?  anyone know?  ekiga doesnt exist
<dr3wster> Tonren, haha, not really, or at least not yet... wanna just tell me what to type? :p
<nalioth> maz: you are unable to run apt-get at all?
<Tonren> dr3wster: Fine, fine, I'll let you take the easy way out for now
<gnomefreak> _david_: its in your menu under internet
<dr3wster> tonren, haha, thanks
<gnomefreak> but give me a sec
<gnomefreak> nalioth: ekiga is the right spelling right?
<DShepherd> R_a_f_a_E_L: you upgrading from breezy to dapper?
<Tonren> dr3wster: there are a ouple of ways to do this, but for now, type: " chmod o+x index.php " (no quotes) while inside the directory
<R_a_f_a_E_L> DShepherd, that is right
<nalioth> gnomefreak: yes
<DShepherd> R_a_f_a_E_L: wat method are you using to do so?
<dr3wster> tonren, done
<Flannel> gnomefreak: it is.  it's not in repos under that name though, it seems.
<dr3wster> tonren, buuut it still won't give me access
<Tonren> dr3wster: basically what that command does is say "add (+) permissions for others (o) to execute (x) the file."
<rixth> I have a grpahics question. Can xorg put out WUXGA (1920x1200)? Also, what is the physical screen size of a 24" Wide?
<Tonren> dr3wster: uh-oh.  hmmm
<gnomefreak> ok lets see if i can find it and not lock me up
<DShepherd> R_a_f_a_E_L: are you changing your source.list manually or doing gksudo update-manager -d?
<_david_> gnomefreak: what do I need to use gnomemeeting?
<Flannel> gnomefreak: oh, sorry.  forgot I was still on breezy.  heh, Im going to stop ;)
<splashtech> rixth: I always thought (but I could be wrong) that xorg will do whatever your system & monitor is capable of
<Tonren> dr3wster: OK, inside that directory, show me the line it gives you when you type: " ls -l | grep index "
<R_a_f_a_E_L> DShepherd, Package manager
<erUSUL> nalioth: the error of maz is about a missing archive  /var/cache/apt/*breezy*.gz (or something like that)
<gnomefreak> _david_: you dont have to
<dr3wster> Tonren, -rw------x 1 drew drew 31 2006-06-23 18:38 index.php
<_david_> gnomefreak: is it safe to use dapper CD to upgrade from breezy?
<gnomefreak> _david_: you can use skype if you like
<R_a_f_a_E_L> DShepherd, update-manager
<rixth> splashtech, cool. Also, can you tell me if a geforce fx5200 could power it?
<_david_> gnomefreak: what do I need to use gnomemeeting?  microphone?
<nalioth> erUSUL: maz: sounds like the repos are wonky atm
<gnomefreak> _david_: your on breezy?
<Lunar_Lamp> is this a good channel to be asking network related questions?
<Tonren> dr3wster: oops... I was wrong.  you don't need to give others EXECUTE access, you need to give them READ access.
<Tonren> dr3wster: try chmod o+r index.php instead
<R_a_f_a_E_L> DShepherd, but Im not using the terminal
<_david_> gnomefreak: breezy and got the Dapper CD sent to me!  is it safe to use dapper CD to upgrade?
<DShepherd> R_a_f_a_E_L: ok.. sudo just run gksudo update-manager -d and you should be fine...
<gnomefreak> _david_: dont know never used it
<Flannel> DShepherd, R_a_f_a_E_L, no -d
<splashtech> rixth: no I cant tellyou that. But I would imagine so. I have a 20" wide running off of an ancient 32meg piece of sh*t card
<DShepherd> Flannel: no d?
<gnomefreak> _david_: im gonna guess a mic would help but dont know for sure
<dr3wster> Tonren, *sighs*, now firefox asks me to download a file again.
<DShepherd> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<_david_> gnomefreak: im using breezy atm, and just got the Dapper CD sent to me!  is it safe to use dapper CD to upgrade?
<DShepherd> Flannel: that;s what ubotu says..
<Flannel> DShepherd: no, dapper is a stable release now, -d is to override the stable check.  -d currently upgrades to edgy.
<gnomefreak> _david_: yes should be
<Tonren> dr3wster: gahhhh... is your PHP file just <?php echo "hello world"; ?> ?
<Flannel> DShepherd: "to latest development version" - edgy
<_david_> gnomefreak: ok here goes
<DShepherd> Flannel: ooooh
<gnomefreak> Flannel: no it wont
<dr3wster> Tonren, yup.
<DShepherd> gnomefreak: it wont?
<Tonren> dr3wster: okay, and it's still asking you to download that gobbledegook file?
<gnomefreak> Flannel: i dont think it will do that till after the sync
<DShepherd> gnomefreak: so -d is still right?
<Flannel> no.  just gksudo update-manager is enough
<R_a_f_a_E_L> DShepherd, Ive got this: Software index is broken
<R_a_f_a_E_L> It is impossible to install or remove any software. Please use the package manager "Synaptic" or run "sudo apt-get install -f" in a terminal to fix this issue at first.
<gnomefreak> DShepherd: i wouldnt use it but it never worked for me trying to upgrade to edgy on this box
<maz> nalioth, erUSUL: so there's no problem at my end?
<nalioth> maz: i don't think so, try again later (in a few hours)
<dr3wster> Tonren, it never says what the file is, it just says "A phtml file" but when I go to save it to a disk, yeah it gives it a gobbledegook name.
<DShepherd> R_a_f_a_E_L: are you using synaptic?
<Flannel> DShepherd: update manager checks to see if theres stable upgrades, dapper is now fully released, and should be identified as an upgrade.
<Tonren> dr3wster: I am perplexed.  hmmm...
<maz> nalioth, erUSUL: I also remember a similiar error mesg back when breezy came out and i didn't want to upgrade from hoary
<gnomefreak> DShepherd: i dont advise using the -d because i dont know when it will start working
<splashtech> dr3wster: whats the problem again briefly?
<R_a_f_a_E_L> DShepherd, yes I think so
<DShepherd> gnomefreak: ok thanks
<dr3wster> Tonren, and when I open that file it opens in text editor and is the code that you asked me to type
<dr3wster> splashtech, PHP scripts won't run on my apache2.0 server
<splashtech> dr3wster: what does it do?
<Tonren> dr3wster: create an index.html file that just conains some text (like "yo 'sup" or whatever), then try to access it the same way through firefox.
<dr3wster> splashtech, it asks me to download it.
<splashtech> is it named .phtml or .php?
<DShepherd> sudo apt-get install -f # on the terminal that should fix your probs
<Tonren> dr3wster: does it ask you to download the HTML file, too?  or does it display the text like it ought to?
<eighty> is there a good reference for dual booting a macbook pro with ubuntu?
<dr3wster> Tonren, it displays the text like it ought to
<R_a_f_a_E_L> got it
<splashtech> dr3wster: is it named .phtml or .php?
<Tonren> dr3wster: Okay, so it seems like it's specifically a PHP problem, not with the rest of the server... hmm....
<eighty> or is it even possible?
<Tonren> splashtech: .phtml
<splashtech> dr3wster: try .php
<Tonren> splashtech: I misunderstood.  The FILE is .php, but the file it's asking him to DOWNLOAD is .phtml
<dr3wster> splashtech, the file itself is a .php file but firefox downloads a phtml file
<Abnix> hmm...
<Tonren> beat you, dr3wster .  hehehe
<splashtech> thats peculiar
* gnomefreak brb
<Tonren> splashtech: Yeah, I've been debugging with him for almost a half hour now and it's just not making sense.
<DShepherd> gnomefreak: ok
<dr3wster> (btw, Tonren, thanks a bunch for the help:))
<splashtech> I was expecting it to be a mime type issue or a php not being loaded issue
<Abnix> thinking of converting my rig here back over from ubuntu to gentoo...getting tired of the lack in selection of packages ehre...
<splashtech> that can cause downloading
<Tonren> dr3wster: glad to help out, man
<R_a_f_a_E_L> DShepherd, man, this is a headache
<splashtech> but nopt file extension changes....
<Tonren> splashtech: His PHP mods are enabled, there's nothing funny in his apache2.conf, and he's correctly accessing it through http://localhost/foo/bar/index.php
<splashtech> ok
<splashtech> long shot her
<Tonren> splashtech: It's also just a "hello world" PHP script, so there's nothing in the script altering headers
<splashtech> here
<splashtech> change it so its like
<rixth> How do I get X to output via DVI instead of the VGA D-SUB?
<dr3wster> splashtech, could you please put my name in your messages so xchat highlights them? thanks:)
<splashtech> <?php header('text/html'); echo "Your text"; ?>
<Tonren> dr3wster: have you installed any other server-related packages?
<Tonren> splashtech: That was gonna be my next idea
<dr3wster> Tonren, uh, maybe, what specifically do you want?
<splashtech> Tonren: youi know what they say about great minds... ;)
<Sivik> are y'all getting these messages
<R_a_f_a_E_L> DShepherd, Its over
<Tonren> dr3wster: I don't really know... just anything that might be messing with the way apache2 works.
<DShepherd> nalioth: from what Flannel and gnomefreak were saying update-manager -d should upgrade to Edgy..if it is out..
<bur[n] er> can anyone recommend a solution that works in place of quickbooks?  I need something to manage invoices and if they are paid or not
<splashtech> dr3wster: try this in your php file: <?php header('text/html'); echo "Your text"; ?>
<dr3wster> splashtech, I did , no go
<Sivik> bur[n] er, did you check google?
<splashtech> dr3wster: same thing?
<fiyawerx> should you in general update to a 686 kernel?
<DShepherd> nalioth: ubotu suggests that when you message upgrade to him.. that can be dangerous or not what people want.
<dr3wster> tonren, well, I have apache 1 installed, but I stopped it so that I could run apache2
<DShepherd> nalioth: can you change it
<DShepherd> ?
<dr3wster> splashtech, yep
<nalioth> DShepherd: i know nothing about upgrade-mangler
<bur[n] er> Sivik: i did, but personal recommendatio would be better
<dr3wster> tonren, should I uninstall apache1?
<splashtech> dr3wster: I would
<Tonren> dr3wster: I would suggest uninstalling that, yeah.
<nalioth> DShepherd: PM ubotu the changes you want
<Tonren> splashtech: great minds, thinking, etc.
<splashtech> yup
<dr3wster> tonren and splashtech, complete removal or regular removal?
<DShepherd> R_a_f_a_E_L: ok. run update manager now
<splashtech> dr3wster: I'd personally go for complete. To be sure
<Tonren> dr3wster: sudo apt-get --purge remove
<DShepherd> R_a_f_a_E_L: update-manager that is
<dr3wster> tonren, haha I'll just stick to synaptic for now:p
<Tonren> hehe, 's cool
<R_a_f_a_E_L> DShepherd, man, Im using the portuguese version
<DShepherd> nalioth: pm ubotu the changes I want? not sure I understand you
<dr3wster> splashtech,  and Tonren should I also uninstall apache-common and apache-perl?
<R_a_f_a_E_L> I really dont know the name of stuffs in englise
<DShepherd> R_a_f_a_E_L: of what? update-manager? is that a problem?
<rixth> How do I get X to output via DVI instead of the VGA D-SUB?
<splashtech> dr3wster: go for it. You dont need them for apache2. I beleive there are apache2-* versions of them
<dr3wster> splashtech and Tonren, all right, I'm uninstalling now
<R_a_f_a_E_L> NO, Im using the portuguese version of Ubuntu
<DShepherd> R_a_f_a_E_L: ok.. but the update-manager is english you say?
<R_a_f_a_E_L> DShepherd, I tried to contact in #ubuntu-br, but they didnt help me
<Awesome-o2000> how large is the bare server install?
<Sivik> under 3 gbs
<splashtech> rixth: is there a monitor on each?
<aLPHa_LeaK>  n8
<rixth> splashtech, nope, I only have one.
<Flannel> R_a_f_a_E_L: there should be a big box on the top, a new section, regarding the upgrade.
<Awesome-o2000> Sivik, duh
<Tonren> dr3wster: yo.. on line 334 of your apache2.conf, try changing ".php .phtml" to just ".php"
<DShepherd> R_a_f_a_E_L: ok.. you just telling me stuff right..? :-)
<Kazukisan> When i put a cd into my drive it does not pop on the screen or ever reconize that i have a music cd in the drive, it works fine for data cd's but i can't play music cd's. also how can i tell if alsa is working cause my apps dont say anything about alsa just oss ???
<splashtech> rixth: thats odd. I had a very similar problem with breezy ages ago. I cant remember how I got round it tho, sorry :S
<Awesome-o2000> anyone got anything a little less vague?
<dr3wster> Tonren, all right.
<Sivik> Awesome-2000: how much space do you have?
<rixth> splashtech, so if I had a monitor on each it'd be different?
<R_a_f_a_E_L> Im not turn this in a problem, OK. I just run the upgrade...
<Tonren> dr3wster: you'll have to do gksudo gvim apache2.conf or sudo vi apache2.conf to have permissions to alter it
<dr3wster> tonren, yeah, I've got that at least
<R_a_f_a_E_L> Reinstalling again, is that right?
<splashtech> rixth: I dont know. I only ask because thats what my problem was. I had two monitors and it was outputting to the secondary one on vga, and not primary on dvi
<Tonren> Dial_tone gets the "tasteful quit message of the millenium" award
<nalioth> DShepherd: you've gotten two messages
<dr3wster> Tonren, do I have to restart my apache server now?
<Tonren> dr3wster: Yep.
<eobanb_> Kazukisan, what happens when you open a music player, like Rhythmbox or amaroK
<dr3wster> Tonren, keep in mind that I'm still uninstalling in synaptic, it's sloow
<DShepherd> nalioth: what you talking about?
<dr3wster> Tonren, k, what do I type to do that again?
<Tonren> dr3wster: apache2ctl -k stop && apache2ctl -k graceful
* scabootssca is away: Hunting For Fruit Loops
<Kazukisan> eobanb_ I Dont have those i only have xmedia and mplayer and gxine and they dont say i have cd;s in drive
<R_a_f_a_E_L> DShepherd, I just run the upgrade...
<dr3wster> tonren, well, I forgot to sudo it, but I also got a weird error...
<R_a_f_a_E_L> DShepherd, is that right?
<dr3wster> Tonren, httpd (pid 16938?) not running
<dr3wster> httpd not running, trying to start
<Tonren> dr3wster: something about a server name, right?  don't worry about that.
<Tonren> dr3wster: oh.  uhhh... well, it should be running now, anyway, if it wasn't before
<maz> erUSUL, nalioth:  I did the apt-get update, then I removed the weird two entries at the bottom of my sources.list.  Now I can run apt-get install with no probs.  Thanks lads
<dr3wster> Tonren, httpd not running, trying to start
<dr3wster> (13)Permission denied: make_sock: could not bind to address [::] :80
<dr3wster> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<dr3wster> Unable to open logs
<dr3wster> tonren, that was after I used sudo
<Tonren> dr3wster: OH!  sorry.  you have to sudo both of those commands.
<dr3wster> Tonren, all right, it worked now
<maz> erUSUL, nalioth now all I need is to be able to download the gmp library - not sure what it's called, but it's not just gmp
<Tonren> dr3wster: sudo only affects commands on the same line as itself.
<nalioth> dr3wster: please don't paste in here
<Flannel> Tonren, dr3wster, sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<dr3wster> nalioth, sorry
<nalioth> maz: apt-cache search FOO
<ompaul> dr3wster, please don't paste, use paste.ubuntu-nl.org in its place its useful for that
<Tonren> Flannel: Is that the same as sudo apache2ctl -k stop && sudo apache2ctl -k graceful?
<dr3wster> Tonren, do I need to do what Flannel recommended?
<eobanb_> Kazukisan, are you using ubuntu?
<Tonren> dr3wster: not sure, that's not the way I do it, but that doesn't mean it's not right
<Flannel> Tonren: that lets the init.d things restart it.
<Kazukisan> eobanb: Im using ubuntu server with xubuntu_desktop installed
<splashtech> dr3wster, Tonren: Good luck with your apache2/php. I'm off now, gotta be up early for work.
<Tonren> splashtech: adios.  thanks for the suggestions
<dr3wster> Tonren, I tried it now and the hello world file loads but it says "your text", not hello world
<Flannel> it's the "preferred" method of restarting apache
<eobanb_> Kazukisan, try installing rhythmbox
<Kazukisan> eobanb_ okay
<Tonren> dr3wster: that's because you copy & pasted splashtech's suggestion, remember?  it's working!
<riddlebox> what is in the server edition thats not in the Desktop edition?
<dr3wster> Tonren, YAY!
<eobanb_> riddlebox, it's more like, what ISN'T in the sever edition that's in the desktop edition
<dr3wster> Tonren, yep, it's working perfectly now.  Thanks a BUNCH!:-D
<eobanb_> riddlebox, by default, the server version doesn't have xorg installed
<Tonren> dr3wster: i wonder what happened to your apache2.conf that altered that line.
<Tonren> dr3wster: glad I could help, man!  rock on.  i'm around here all the time if you need more help.  i do a ton of PHP stuff
<riddlebox> eobanb_, ok so I should just get the Desktop edition for my mythtv and asterisk server then
<eobanb_> riddlebox, probably.
<salah> is there any ways to checks which application are using CPU? I have AMD Sempron 1.6 Ghz, acting like PI 100 MHz
<dr3wster> Tonren, I changed my apache2.conf because a thread on ubuntuforums said too... guess they were just kidding:p
<riddlebox> salah, top
<dr3wster> tonren, all right, I'll cya later then:)
<Tonren> dr3wster: wait wait!
<dr3wster> Tonren, yes?
<Tonren> dr3wster: whenever you're changing files like that, it's REALLY important to ALWAYS make a note of it in the file
<Flannel> dr3wster: apache will work out of the box, with php
<eobanb_> sure, salah, just open the System Monitor
<salah> riddlebox, what top?
<dr3wster> Tonren, I had a backup file saved
<Tonren> dr3wster: my important files are LITTERED with lines that say "# added by Max" or "# THIS IS A CRAZY HACK".
<riddlebox> salah, run "sudo top" in a terminal and you will see what you need
<Flannel> dr3wster: well, once you install them with apt.  no config changes necessary.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Tonren> dr3wster: backups ar egood, but don't be afraid to add comments using #.  it doesn' thur tanything, and you'll know that you can safely change it later on if something is no longer working.
<dr3wster> Flannel, it's all working now, thanks.
<Tonren> Flannel: Don't worry, we figured it out.  He made an earlier change to his apache2.conf that was screwing things up
<dr3wster> tonren, all right, thanks again!  But I'm gonna go grab a bite to eat, so I'll ttyl, Tonren.
<eobanb_> riddlebox, sudo not necessary
<Tonren> dr3wster: enjoy your food.  adios.
<valehru> installing skype on dapper 64.  GEtting an error that it cannot find libqt3c102-mt when I start skype
<eobanb_> valehru, have you checked the skype forums
<valehru> checking google currently
<riddlebox> eobanb_, I didnt think so but I wanted to make sure it worked
<Cooner750> Ok
<Cooner750> I've got a problem with ndiswrapper, can anyone help?
<eobanb_> Cooner750, not until you say what the problem actually is
<salah> I have 1 GB RAM (dual), AMD Sempron 1,71 GHz, 7200 RPM, 128 graphics memory, and the load is at 0.82, 0.94, 1.03 with totem, firefox, xchat and azureus open. is this usual?
<lecaros> what problem? drivers? device? etc...
<eobanb_> salah, i'd guess that azureus is eating CPU/ram
<eobanb_> azureus is notorious for that
<salah> yeah
<Sivik> how do i go about turning on the radio via the acpi tree for a wireless card?
<eobanb_> salah, there are plenty of other more lightweight bittorrent clients available
<lecaros> Cooner750what problem? drivers? device? etc...
<lecaros> Cooner750 what problem? drivers? device? etc...
<Cooner750> I installed the drivers for my ZyXEL ZyAir G-302 wireless card using ndiswrapper, using ndisgtk. It said "Hardware Present: YES" so good there. It is detected under iwconfig, wlan0, managed mode, ESSID is set right, I set encryption, but it wont work
<salah> eobanb_, what one are you using?
<Cooner750> The AP address is 00:00:00:00:00:00
<Cooner750> so I assume that's why
<Cooner750> I cant get it to set
<Cooner750> manually
<Sivik> Cooner750, what happens when you run iwlist scan?
<lecaros> Cooner750 iwlist scan
<Stormx2> Oh I missed you ubuntu <3<3<3
<eobanb_> salah, well i don't use bittorrent on ubuntu actually
<Sivik> salah: are you having issues with bittorrent on ubuntu?
<Cooner750> let me see
<eobanb_> salah, you might just try the package 'bittorrent'
<eobanb_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/net/bittorrent
<Sivik> salah: did you try to install via apt-get?
<Lunar_Lamp> i have a similar problem - in that it relates to ndiswrapper - i installed ndiswrapper drivers etc and it all seemed to be working - but i disabled the card, and it's vanished.  there is no wlan0 on my system, but according to ndiswrapper the drivers and installed and hardware is present
<eobanb_> Sivik, that's not his issue
<Cooner750> at line "eth0 dosent support scanning" with a flashing cursor under that
<eobanb_> Sivik, he's trying to find a replacement for azureus
<Sivik> eobanb_, sorry
<ubuntu_Iz> i came here for help, but i figured it out
<ubuntu_Iz> :
<Cooner750> Got this: wlan0     Failed to read scan data : Resource temporarily unavailable
<ubuntu_Iz> later
<salah> Sivik, yes, installed with apt-get :) .. the music is lagging, firefox is taking long time to load even with 100 mbps connection etc..
<Sivik> Cooner750, then something still isn't right
<Cooner750> not sure what?
<eobanb_> salah, i'm almost positive it's azureus
<Sivik> Cooner750, your wireless radio is probably not on
<eobanb_> Sivik, he already said he realises that's the problem
<Cooner750> It's on, however the antenna is missing, but windows was able to pick it up on 2/5 signal, and it worked, so I wouldnt see why not
<Stormx2> salah: open gnome-system-monitor
<salah> eobanb_, azureus is killed, still the same.. but my computer have 3 days uptime, does that have anything to say?
<eobanb_> salah, uhmmm
<salah> Stormx2, yes
<arsnova> Can anybody help with a DVD writer, or at least point me to a channel for discussing this?
<eobanb_> salah, that just means it's been on for 3 days
<Stormx2> salah: whats the problem?
<Sivik> ok, how do i turn on the raido for my broadcom wireless card in the acpi tree
<salah> eobanb_, I know, but does not the computer get slower if the uptime is for a long time?
<eobanb_> salah, uhm, no, not really
<eobanb_> salah, just run top and see what's using the most CPU
<eobanb_> and/or check how much ram is being used
<dfamorato> hi folks... I was wondering if anyone could help me
<eobanb_> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Sivik> dfamorato, whats your questions
<lecaros> Cooner750 did you try with madwifi?
<dfamorato> My menus have several repeated icons of all the aplications.... now i have about 30 Cal, 30 evolution.. 30 palnners
<salah> btw, anyone heard of "wulfor" before?
<cooner750> Hello,
<Xappe> salah, wulfor reloaded?
<cooner750> Talking from upstairs machine with Wireless AP
<cooner750> the AP radio is on
<salah> Xappe, yeah, a DC++-like download client
<Xappe> salah, it's now called linuxdc++
<salah> ah, thanks, been searching for it for a long time
<Xappe> salah, linuxdcpp.berlios.de
<Xappe> salah, it's quite nice nowadays
<dfamorato> i don't know why my menus have several repeated icons of all the aplications.... now i have about 30 Cal, 30 evolution.. 30 palnners.. What should i Do ??
<salah> Xappe, cool, can I get it via apt-get?
<rixth_> Hm, when using TwinView there are a couple bugs. Like I can't right click on a link in Firefox. I have to double right click to get the menu up.
<krazykit> Xappe: i didn't even know it was still being worked on.  last i used it, it crashed every 15 minutes...
<Xappe> salah, no, you have to compile the latest cvs yourself
<rddp> I have a problem with my dvd drive if anyone can help. It seems to have stopped loading dvds - it just sits there and blinks when I put a dvd in, and if there is a dvd at boot, boot it stops at the LVM stage
<salah> Xappe, alright, can you help me compile it?
<mjr> rddp, I had a similar issue. Faulty drive cable.
<mjr> Recommend checking it
<Xappe> salah, no sorry, I have to go to bed
<hawkaloogie_> hi, i'm using courier for smtp and pop3 and I can send mail by telnet from localhost, but I can't recieve mail from remote SMTP mailers. I get 513 Relaying Denied. what do I add to smtpaccess to allow relaying mail to my local mailboxes from any remote address?
<salah> Xappe, ok, have a good night
<Zambezi> Anyone familar with xbiso or extract-xiso? I really need help.
<Xappe> salah, thanks
<valehru> gah..still dicking around with the skype installation
<valehru>  libqt-mt.so.3 => not found
<Xappe> salah, follow the readme in the source and you should be fine
<valehru> ldd skype ->  libqt-mt.so.3 => not found
<bernouli> is there any way i can clean up all that harddisk icons on my desktop?
<fwtest>  is there any way i can clean up all that harddisk icons on my desktop?
<Lunar_Lamp> i know one way
<init_6> aloha!  Anyone in here us kernel 2.6.15 and an EVDO card?
<Lunar_Lamp> do you want the mounted cd icons though?
<Lunar_Lamp> if not - gconf-editor and there is an option in there
<fwtest> Lunar_Lamp,  no i dont want anything on my desktop
<Lunar_Lamp> im afraid i cant remember, and i dont have my *nix box to hand
<Lunar_Lamp> (trying to fix my wireless card)
<salah> which package do I need to install to get gtk+?
<Lunar_Lamp> salah try searching for the package :-)
<salah> nothing found :)
<Lunar_Lamp> hmm
<Lunar_Lamp> iirc gtk+ is a weird one
<void^> salah: libgtk2.0-0
<flossgeek> just wondering if anyone has experienced a loss of sound after a hibernate, i have a thinkpad r50e
<salah> void^, thanks
<flossgeek> or would one know how to get rid of the hibernate button
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<fwtest> Lunar_Lamp, which option exactly should i search here?
<v-mack> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4, and packages are available for Ubuntu at: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.php
<maz> seeya guys
<Lunar_Lamp> im afraid i dont know
<xenex> how can i restart nautlius?
<Lunar_Lamp> i've never had to sort out gtk issues
<jd__> Are we in Ubuntu now
<Kazukisan> Hey how do you create a folder that links to a folder do you have to use the mount comand for that ?
<fidel> guys....what do you use for downloading files from p2p networks
<nalioth> jd__: you have arrived
<v-mack> !tell Kazukisan about symlinks
<jd__> I am new to linux and IRC
<ubotu> I know nothing about symlinks
<Nova> Hey guys
<Kazukisan> v-mack: lol
<v-mack> haha
<v-mack> i am clearly fat fignered
<fidel> .what do you use for downloading files from p2p networks
<Nova> I have Ubuntu dapper, but am quite interested in switching to kde
<Nova> can i do that through the prompt?
<v-mack> dapper does not mean gnome, nova, its the latest ubuntu overall
<Nathanael> KDE vs. Gnome - they both have their weaknesses
<Nova> sorry
<Kazukisan> v-mack can you have him tell me about them
<v-mack> no sweat, just letting you know
<Lunar_Lamp> Nova - i think its' just a case of "sudo apt-get install kde-desktop"
<Nova> i great
<Nova> thanks
<Nathanael> or kde-core
<fwtest> Lunar_Lamp, i found it, it is called volumes_visible in nautilus desktop ;)
<Nathanael> for less "stuff"
<fidel> .what do you use for downloading files from p2p networks
<jrib> Nova: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Nova> cheers lunar_lamp
<v-mack> fidel, frostwire
<Nathanael> frostwire
<fidel> froswire cool
<Nova> thanks jfrib
<v-mack> hold on Kazukisan
<fidel> is it with ubuntu?
<Lunar_Lamp> jrib got the package name correct - i got it wrong :-)
<Nathanael> sudo apt-get install frostwire
<AlienX> hmm sun-java looks to be broken or something :(
<nalioth> !frostwire > fidel
<ubotu> I know nothing about frostwire
<Nathanael> It's a Limewire clone
<Nathanael> Like - a mirror image
<nalioth> yes, it used to be in the bot
<KirikaPhoenix> anyone have experience with running dual monitors? Not through twinview
<fwtest> next question; which programm do you use to controll wifi?
<v-mack> frostwire is limewire, more or less, without limewire's weirdness
<Lunar_Lamp> sorry about this - but i'd really appreciate if somene could take a look at my wireless issues: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202608
<Cooner750_> no luck with ndiswrapper
<Cooner750_> turned off WEP even to see
<Nathanael> Builltin wireless support (6.06)
<ompaul> v-mack, !ln there
<ChakRa> guys looking for a mobo thats highly compatible with linux. If someone can let me know of a brand or a mobo itself would be awsome ~___~
<riddlebox> Cooner750_, sorry but I missed what you all said, you are having trouble with wireless?
<v-mack> !ln
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<hawkaloogie_> ChakRa, I haven't ever had a problem with SiS mobos
<v-mack> !tell Kazukisan about ln
<xenex> how can i restart nautlius?
<Bassetts> does anyone use firftp here?
<v-mack> thanks ompaul!
<jrib> xenex: pkill nautilus
<ChakRa> hawkaloogie_, thanks a lot ill look into those
<xenex> jrib: that will restart nautilus?
<jrib> xenex: it will kill it and it should restart itself
<hawkaloogie_> ChakRa, although there is some sort of hardware compatibility thing for linux online
<v-mack> jrib, why not killall
<xenex> jrib: ok thanks
<Cooner750_> Yes, ndiswrapper, got drivers installed, Hardware Present: Yes, wlan0 shows itself, um, used iwconfig to configure mode to managed, encryption off (to test, also off on AP) and still no luck connecting
<jrib> v-mack: same thing
<v-mack> thanks
* v-mack is clearly a n00b
<hawkaloogie_> ChakRa, and to be honest, you'll probably have a harder time finding one that ISN'T compatible, what with standards and all
<ChakRa> hawkaloogie_, thats what i search for like linuc compatible mobos
<Iron_Hawk> hi all !
<ChakRa> hehehe very true
<Nathanael> We were all n00bs once
<Nathanael> Only arrogance causes one to forget
<ChakRa> hawkaloogie_, i was checking out the Gigabit ones or may be nvidia ones
<Iron_Hawk> need help!
<ChakRa> what do u think about those?
<riddlebox> Cooner750_, I had problems too, then I just manually edited /etc/network/interfaces to reflect what I wanted, then restarted and it worked great
<Nathanael> gtg
<hawkaloogie_> nvidia makes motherboards now? gigabit is a motherboard?
<Cooner750_> tried to do that :P
<Iron_Hawk> precompiled binary of gcc for dapper !
<v-mack> hawkaloogie_, nvidia makes parts for motherboards
<Iron_Hawk> any idea where?
<v-mack> chipsets and the like
<hawkaloogie_> ah
<nentis> anyone know how to remove the password from the gnome keyring?
<riddlebox> Cooner750_,  ohhh hrmm on dapper?
<v-mack> gigabit is the speed of the ethernet adapter
<ChakRa> v-mack i thought they came with new sli mobos too completely eveyrthing from nvidia
<Iron_Hawk> any help?
<hawkaloogie_> eh, SiS is the brand i've been using for years, never a problem.
<v-mack> i could be wrong, ChakRa
<Cooner750_> yea
<Cooner750_> no
<Cooner750_> Breezy
<Iron_Hawk> lol
<Cooner750_> I am almost sure...
<tarvid> just updated from breezy to dapper and apt-get update fails with E: Unable to parse package file /var/lib/dpkg/status (1)
<ChakRa> v-mack i know but thats also a company which makes mobo
<ChakRa> buit thanks hawkaloogie_ ill look into Sis ones
<riddlebox> Cooner750_,  is ndiswrapper loaded?
<v-mack> ChakRa, SiS is ALSO a chipset maker
<tarvid> any way to re-init apt
<ChakRa> ah ic
<Cooner750_> Yes
<v-mack> Chakra, the companies that actually build the darn things are different, the OEMs
<Cooner750_> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper, right?
<ChakRa> i gottcha
<xBONESstyle> Anyone know how to get Freeciv to play sounds?
<v-mack> it doesn't matter, but forums are filled with fighting over which OEM is the best, and i see them all as mostly equivalent, the rest is marketing
<riddlebox> Cooner750_, then do dmesg in a terminal and see what it says
<v-mack> and NVidia chipsets lean towards gaming, while SiS focuses on cheaper stuff, mostly
<ChakRa> yeah i guess should ask which chipset if the most compatibel. Really dont care about the OEM
<ChakRa> ic
<hawkaloogie_> that'll explain why i use SiS ;-)
<ChakRa> hahahah
<v-mack> lol
<ChakRa> na i am more like making a server in debian
<v-mack> I have a VIA board cause it was cheap, ubuntu works perfectly with it so i don't complain
<ChakRa> awsome
<hawkaloogie_> eh, not a hardcore gamer, not a hardcore performance guy, just normal desktop usage and non-essential serving
<ChakRa> ~___~
<v-mack> if i was buying some sort of gaming beast, i would go nvidia
<Iron_Hawk> any idea for my compiler??
<v-mack> but that would mean, no more ubuntu and such, and im quite tired of windows silliness
<bulltitan> hey ;)
<lufis> Hi. Is Ubuntu's version of Eye of Gnome different than Gnome's?
<ChakRa> yeah i am all about linux windows prolly good to use photoshop
<Cooner750_> http://www.whatsmyip.org/4242
<hawkaloogie_> Iron_Hawk, there are FTP sites that have packages, and there are tools to extract binaries from those packages
<Cooner750_> dmesg output
<v-mack> lufis, it should be the same
<bulltitan> is there any panel network applet for ubuntu like the one in xubuntu?
<Iron_Hawk> ok becauese i am new.. can you give me a link?
<lufis> v-mack: Well, I compiled the latest version and it was missing some of the features the Ubuntu version had.
<hawkaloogie_> Iron_Hawk, google? "ubuntu packages ftp"
<v-mack> lufis: are you looking for a photo album app or just a viewer
<Iron_Hawk> ok thx
<lufis> v-mack: Ideally, both
<v-mack> lufis, it's all about f-stop
<SurfnKid> cyas
<jd__> I just installed a KDE desktop and now I am in Kubuntu
<bulltitan> i'm trying to use the one that comes with ubuntu but it doesn't work
<v-mack> or, f-spot
<v-mack> lol
<v-mack> lufis: http://f-spot.org/Main_Page
<lufis> v-mack: Yeah, I like F-spot... but it's got some major UI issues, IMO. I don't know. Maybe I downloaded an older version?
<v-mack> it's meant to be like iPhoto im guessing, i find it to be most choice
<v-mack> lufis, i don't mind its UI really
<ChakRa> well v-mack and hawkaloogie_ thanks for all your suggestions now time to hunt ~___~
<hawkaloogie_> bonne chance
<v-mack> Chakra: np, maybe you want to link at what yer looking at if you get the chance
<riddlebox> Cooner750_, it seems to be working somewhat
<lufis> v-mack: I don't know, it irks me that the Delete key doesn't *delete* a photo in f-spot
<Cooner750_> Any idea what the prolem is?
<Cooner750_> problem*
<v-mack> lufis, there is a picasa port now for linux
<riddlebox> Cooner750_, what card is it?
<felicitas> hallo
<Cooner750_> ZyXEL ZyAir G-302
<lufis> v-mack: Eh, Wine-port. :P
<v-mack> and by port i mean "highly configured wine"
<Cooner750_> v2
<v-mack> lol
<felicitas> anybody still there?
<lufis> V-mack: I guess I downloaded an older version of the source. I'll try again. Thanks!
<v-mack> lufis, no problem, yer welcome, hope you find what yer after
<felicitas> i will scream in a minute - the ibm-jre drives me mad it only works with konqueror not with firefox
<riddlebox> Cooner750_, try this, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-125042.html
<riddlebox> hope it helps
<hawkaloogie_> anyone here use courier as an MTA? or should I use postfix?
<tsume__> hawkaloogie_: postfix + dbmail > *
<Iron_Hawk> what universe means beside packages?
<riddlebox> Cooner750, did you see what I put in here?
<riddlebox> Cooner750_, try this, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-125042.html
<Cooner750_> looking at it
<tarvid> help! i am getting an error on apt-get update
<hawkaloogie_> tsume__, personal opinion or group consensus? easy to install? i've spent three hours fiddling with this courier install to get a 513 for every message i send to the smtpd
<tarvid> E: Unable to parse package file /var/lib/dpkg/status (1)
<green_earz> tarvid: are you using the command "  sudo apt-get update "
<mikere> I just upgraded from breezy to dapper following the instructions on the FAQ.  While much seems to have gone well, none of my movie players appear to work.  Any ideas?  I tried reinstalling totem with no luck so far
<v-mack> mikere, do they not play files, or do they not open
<mikere> v-mack: a combination of both - totem dies with a cryptic x-window error, some others start but won't open movies
<v-mack> hmmm
<v-mack> mikere: i would start by reinstalling the restricted format codecs, seems like a good bet
<v-mack> like these
<v-mack> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<jrib> mikere: maybe you can pastebin the error as well
<v-mack> if anyone else has an idea, please chime in
<riddlebox> mikere, totem is not good in my opinion
<Cooner750_> need a little help here
<Cooner750_> Read topic, removed old drivers, now for the interfaces file
<jrib> !helpme
<riddlebox> Cooner750, backup the interfaces file before you do anything
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<psx1337> My coffee cup holder is broken
<psx1337> On my pc
<Cooner750_> Here is current Interfaces
<Cooner750_> http://www.whatsmyip.org/4243
<darky-kjd> hello all...
<blackline> when i boot ubuntu i get an error that the PCMCIA drivers cant load.. Actually I dont think I have any pcmcia-device so I wonder how I tell ubuntu not to try loading it. Anyone?
<Warbo> blackline: Have a look in /etc/init.d
<darky-kjd> need help to fix ... i call it a bug.. but it might as well be my ..stupidity... :d
<Cooner750_> need help with it
<darky-kjd> i removed the "notification area" where all my tray icons apear.... (USING DAPPAR)
<darky-kjd> dapper
<riddlebox> Cooner750,  give me a minute
<darky-kjd> ... it's 3:04 AM here... that's why so many typo's...
<Warbo> darky-kjd: You can right-click in an empty bit of panel and add it again
<darky-kjd> ok... i added the notification aeria back.. but my tray icons won't show at all
<darky-kjd> :p
<darky-kjd> been there don that ...
<v-mack> how about restarting the panel
<mikere> jrib: pastebin appears to be deadly slow right now - got any alternative to pastebin?
<Warbo> darky-kjd: Have you tried restarting the programs (maybe they didn't realise you had a new notification area)?
<jrib> mikere: which one are you using?  there is paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Warbo> "killall gnome-panel"
<darky-kjd> i restarted the system... 2 times since .. dose that count ?
<mikere> jrib: thanks, was using pastebin.com
<Cooner750_> i see I am missing lo loopback for wlan0. Is that important?
<v-mack> darkk-kjd, it should
<riddlebox> can someone give me a pastebin site, pastebin.com is not working
<v-mack> darky-kjd, it should
<darky-kjd> but it dosnt... :D
<Warbo> Does anyone know if the radeon driver supports composite extension? I would guess so, but it is relatively new so it might have the same issues with GLX that Nvidia had with theirs (not sure about fglrx)
<v-mack> darky-kjd, i mean, it counts as restarting the panel
<darky-kjd> all thou i apt-get -ed alltray .. that works fine
<mikere> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16343
<HLM> damn this flashplugin install is taking for ever:(
<riddlebox> Cooner750,  mine looks like http://pastebin.ca/70277
<darth_mal1> anyone ever seen "inaccessible_boot_device" from windows after installing dapper or have any idea how to fix it?
<Warbo> HLM: I am apt-getting kubuntu-desktop (177MB of stuff to install)
<Cooner750_> hmm
<Cooner750_> Mine is DHCP, so what dont I need?
<darky-kjd> but gaim .. edeskltes,  update notification .. wont show off.. (i am thinking .. maybee these icons got stuck with some coordinates out of the screen...)
<Cooner750_> I dont need IP, gateway?
<HLM> go for it Warbo
<Warbo> darth_mal1: Was this after shrinking your Windows partition?
<darky-kjd> could that be posible ?
<riddlebox> Cooner750, iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<riddlebox> then you dont need the rest
<darth_mal1> Warbo: no, I installed windows to a 20gig partition (out of 160) then installed ubuntu onto the rest
<Cooner750_> nothing else o.O
<darth_mal1> I've never had any problems setting up the dual boot before
<riddlebox> Cooner750, wireless-essid, and wireless-key of course you need
<Cooner750_> what if WEP is not on?
<Warbo> darth_mal1: Wow, that's weird. Ubuntu can't really do any damage to Windows then (well, it's not that weird if Windows has effed itself up)
<Sjoerd-> Hello i'm trying to set up awstats, I am running a perl script to configure it now (awstats_configure.pl) when I tell it where to find my web server config file (/etc/apache2/apache2.conf) it just gives out: -bash: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Permission denied... How can I overcome this?
<riddlebox> Cooner750, just put whatever in
<Cooner750_> I'm so confused
<darth_mal1> I never had any trouble setting it up with gentoo, last time I installed Breezy it took a little work, but that was windows' fault
<darth_mal1> this time, I dunno
<fidel> what type of files  is for ubuntu., rpm,deb or gz
<Warbo> darky-kjd: You have added the right applet back on haven't you? Notification area? (sorry if you find that insulting :))
<Cooner750_> I need Wireless AP, right
<darky-kjd> darth_mal1: stupid question: is it posible that your partition table is messed up.. ... ?
<Cooner750_> address
<Cooner750_> MAC
<darky-kjd> Yes WARBO
<Cooner750_> can i set it to Auto?
<Cooner750_> or enter it manually
<darky-kjd> 4 of them...
<Warbo> fidel: deb
<darth_mal1> darky-kjd: I don't think so
<darky-kjd> and i left only 1
<Iam8up> is there any way to enable some sort of sshd while running on the ubutnu live cd (5.10)?
<fidel> cool warbo
<jrib> fidel: ubuntu debs (not all debs)
<Cooner750_> riddlebox: do you have auto lo wlan0 in your file?
<darth_mal1> I clean out the partition table, install windows, windows boots fine; install ubuntu, ubuntu starts fine but then windows doesn't
<Warbo> fidel: ".tar.gz" or ".tzr.bz2" is often source code, which works on anything (with a little more work than a deb)
<darky-kjd> darth_mal1: tryed to edit the boot.mnu (or how is it called ) manualy?
<Iam8up> darth_mal1 - doesn't show up in grub, you mean?
<darth_mal1> it shows up in grub
<darth_mal1> and grub can find it
<Mitario> hi everyone. How do I let my monitor run on 60Hz instead of 75 when I don't know the ranges
<Pelo> evening folks,  anyone know how to change the interface language in open office 2.01 ?  or how to add a new one ?
<darky-kjd> aaaaaa
<Cooner750_> Mitariio
<Cooner750_> Mitario: What brand/mode
<Cooner750_> model*
<Iam8up> darky-kjd - so what exactly is the problem...? you hit windows and it crashes upon booting?
<darth_mal1> but windows gets part way through booting and I get a BSOD with the "INACCESSIBLE_BOOT_DEVICE" message
<cng> howdie... is there a major diffrence between unbuntu / kunbuntu / xunbuntu ?
<Iam8up> boot.ini problem i bet
<Iam8up> cng - desktops
<Mitario> Cooner750_ teletech
<Pelo> Mitario  you can edit the xorg.conf  look for the values and edit carefully
<jrib> mikere: does totem give you that error if you just start it by itself without asking it to open any movie?
<mikere> jrib: yes
<Mitario> Cooner750_ it's a tv/monitor 15" LCD comb
<Iam8up> it's "ubuntu" there is a single n in the name
<darky-kjd> lol had kinda same problem but .. cus i installed northon go back....    (lam8up i have notification area problems)
<Warbo> cng: They all use the same package repositories, but you start off with different packages
<Iam8up> my name begins with an i...
<Cooner750_> Mitario: Refresh rate dosent matter on LCD, that's why the settings seem borked
<Iam8up> i...eye....aye
<Pelo> cng  ubuntu is gnome, kubuntu is kde and xubuntu is very light
<jrib> mikere: weird, have you tried reinstalling it?
<Mitario> Cooner750_: ahh, so how do I let it run on 60 in stead of 75?
<Iam8up> Pelo - xubuntu is fluxbox i believe
<darky-kjd> v-mack ... any other ideas ????
<Warbo> XFCE
<Iam8up> Mitario - LCDs do not have a refresh rate in that respect
<Mitario> Cooner750_: windows does it right the 1st time, now for ubuntu :)
<Pelo> Mitario  you can edit the xorg.conf  look for the values and edit carefully
<Warbo> (not fluxbox)
<Pelo> evening folks,  anyone know how to change the interface language in open office 2.01 ?  or how to add a new one ?
<Mitario> Pelo: tried, that, but don't know wich value, i've tried adding modelines, don't work
<cng> but if you wanted a diffrent window manager you could install it like windowmaker or blackblox ?
<Mitario> Pelo: and there isn't really a 'put your desired refreshrate' config value anyware ;)
<Pelo> Mitario  hold on let me check
<mikere> jrib: yep, that was my first suspicion as well.  Reinstalled but no joy.
<Mitario> also, the gnome resolution applet only shows 75Hz
<Warbo> cng: I am in Enlightenment right now
<Mitario> Pelo: thanks
<darky-kjd> or warbo.. any idea on how i could reconf tray icons ?
<Warbo> cng: So yes it is possible
<jeffz> hi, i want to compile a java program using gcc, I type gcc hello.java and I get the message gcc: installation problem, cannot exec 'jc1': No such file or directory
<jrib> mikere: is anything else throwing strange errors like that?
<Cooner750_> Anyone? I need a copy of a whole working interfaces file
<v-mack> darky-kjd... i can't say i can think of what to do for ya, im very sorry
<Cooner750_> with wireless, DHCP
<Cooner750_> preferably
<Warbo> jeffz: Do you mean gcj?
<mikere> jrib: so far other things look good.  Very impressed with dapper so far other than this one problem
<jeffz> Warbo: ah, yes, I think that's what gcc uses, I'll check to see if its all installed, thanks.
<blackline> Warbo - Ok, I tried to open it in gedit as root, but gedit says it cant be opened.
<cng> Warbo: so if i wanted to go wit Enlightenment i would coose ubuntu instead of xubuntu ?
<jrib> mikere: what version does 'apt-cache policy totem' report it to be?
<v-mack> darky-kjd, have you just tried right cliking ont he panel and selecting "add notification area"
<Cooner750_> Anyone?
<Warbo> blackline: /etc/init.d is a directory. Look in it for a PCMCIA script (it is where bootup scripts are stored)
<v-mack> darky-kjd, its down in "utilities"
<mikere> jrib:   Installed: 1.4.1-0ubuntu4
<Warbo> blackline: You can enable/disable bootup services that you find in /etc/init.d with the "update-rc.d" command
<jrib> mikere: have you tried purging it and installing then?
<darky-kjd> so other question:  i gess all icons have somewhere stored information like : there position .... where could it be ?
<Warbo> Does anyone know if Composite works with the Free radeon driver?
<fidel> FrostWire-4.10.9-1.i586.deb file  I get a message Archive type not supported
<jrib> mikere: also, have you installed your video drivers?
<Warbo> darky-kjd: They don't care where the notification area is
<mikere> jrib: purge?  Not familiar with that concept yet.
<Warbo> fidel: Are you using file-roller or gdebi?
<dibblego> I am unable to run OpenOffice because of the problem described at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1172599#post1172599 can anyone confirm or otherwise, that I am screwed?
<mikere> jrib: using the xorg nv display driver
<darky-kjd> v-mack.... i sad... now i say again: i added 4 notification area's ... but non of them shows icons... finaly i left only 1.. and if i right click on it .. select about it shows me that it is a notification area ...
<fidel> I think is called file manager
<darky-kjd> Warbo: i read that it hase more problems than with nvidia
<Warbo> fidel: If you right click on the package do you see "Open with Gdebi" or something like that? If so, click it
<darky-kjd> i am using composite right now.. so i think...
<blackline> Warbo - So if i do "update-rc.d pcmcia remove" it wont start anymore?
<fidel> archive manager
<v-mack> darky-kjd, sry, im working on something and was a little distracted, i really do not what to tell you, perhaps you should try asking in a gnome board or mailinglist?
<darky-kjd> blackline .... i have a cool link for you ...
<Warbo> darky-kjd: In the latest nvidia drivers they have sorted it (couldn't used to use Composite and OpenGL at the same time) But I am very new to ATI cards
<darky-kjd> a sec
<blackline> darky-kjd cool
<darky-kjd> Warbo: i know  i have nvidia and i am using both
<fidel> open with archive manager it sais
<Warbo> blackline: It's not quite as simple as that. It would be something like "sudo update-rc.d pcmcia 50 stop 1 . 50 stop 2 ." like that (as an example. Read the manual)
<jrib> mikere: ok, I'm getting some hits on the forums with your error.  Type in 'gstreamer-properties' in a terminal and what is your video output plugin set to?
<darky-kjd> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491
<Warbo> fidel: The archive manager will just extract what is in it, not actually install it. Are you on Breezy? (it doesn't have gdebi) If so you can do it most easily in a terminal
<mikere> jrib: default video output set to autodetect
<blackline> darky-kjd thanks
<darky-kjd> i followed that link's guide and it hellped me gratly
<jeffz> hum, I've installed gcj, but I still get a message from gcc when trying to compile my java program, gcc: installation problem, cannot exec 'jc1': No such file or directory
<fidel> what is the command ?
<Cameron> hey everyone
<RadiantFire> jeffz: using gcj?
<salah> is there any posibilities to make the screen resolution virtually smaller?
<Warbo> fidel: "sudo dpkg -i filename.deb" (as long as you are in the same directory as it)
<Cooner750_> No luck with wireless. *sigh*
<fidel> cool
<mikere> jrib: hitting the test button results in "Autodetect could not initialize supporting library"
<Cameron> any1 need help with anuything
<jeffz> RadiantFire: gcc helloworld.java, should be using gcj?
<Cooner750_> I guess I'll have to stick to the old eth2 interface....
<Cooner750_> or use windows..
<jrib> mikere: ok, this seems like it may be plausible for you https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/35229 see if the workaround provided there works for you
<darky-kjd> ok.. so returning to my.. problem... again :p ;p   so other question:  i gess all icons have somewhere stored information like : there position .... where could it be ?
<Warbo> salah: What do you mean? You can press ctrl-alt-+ (on the NumPad) or use XRandR
<RadiantFire> jeffz: try, javac
<Cameron> who needs help with anything
<Stork> hi, i'm having trouble compiling rainbowcrack on ubuntu.. could anyone help me out? the output from make is... http://rafb.net/paste/results/D4V9kj72.html
<mikere> jrib: thanks, man, will have a go at it
<darky-kjd> Cameron  II AMMM
<Cameron> u r what
<jeffz> RadiantFire: ah, that works, thanks
<Cooner750_> yea I need help with wireless lol
<darky-kjd> Cameron me-me  ME
<salah> Warbo, like making the icons, window titles, file menus etc smaller
<fidel> thanks warbo it worked
<Cameron> what u need help with
<jrib> mikere: the other one if that doesn't work is https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/4229 and there are a few threads on the forums as well
<darky-kjd>  i gess all icons have somewhere stored information like : there position .... where could it be ?
<darky-kjd> i am missing my tray icons ....
<Cooner750_> specifically /etc/network/interfaces and how to edit it
<darky-kjd> they gone by-by
<jrib> mikere: installing the nvidia drivers might help you too, since totem works here fine with the nvidia drivers
<Cooner750_> to work with wlan0 DHCP
<Cameron> darky what u need help with
<darky-kjd> well long story... can we go priv.. ?
<Warbo> salah: Making them smaller would mean using a larger resolution. You can "pretend" to use a larger resolution by using XRANDR (although I will have to find a GNOME application to configure it for you)
<Cameron> quick
<darky-kjd> oppa.. i am using gaim...
<Cameron> yep
<Cameron> wait
<darky-kjd> is the im working ?
<Cameron> darky  join #cameron
<Cameron> thats my chanel
<darky-kjd> hmm dificult gime a sec
<Cameron> darky r u gunna join #cameron
<Stork> hi, i'm having trouble compiling rainbowcrack on ubuntu.. could anyone help me out? the output from make is... http://rafb.net/paste/results/D4V9kj72.html
<Warbo> salah: This looks promising http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=618
<mikere> jrib: heh, the first suggestion (renaming the totem_logo.png) fixed it
<jrib> mikere: some of the forum posts say they were successful by just resizing it in gimp (if you care about see the logo)
<jrib> s/see/seeing
<Warbo> salah: I just looked in Synaptic and I think it is actually already in Ubuntu
<Stork> hi, i'm having trouble compiling rainbowcrack on ubuntu.. could anyone help me out? the output from make is... http://rafb.net/paste/results/D4V9kj72.html
<salah> Warbo, does this change the resolution fysically?
<Warbo> salah: It can change the actual resolution, or pretend to using xrandr (what it calls "changing the size")
<Mitario> Pelo: great, got it :)
<Pelo> Mitario  great
<Pelo> now if someont can tell me where to get language packs for open office I would apprciate it
<Warbo> Pelo: "sudo apt-get install language-support-XX" Where XX is a country code for your language
<Pelo> thank Warbo
<twitch101> is there a java runtime enviroment for firefox? i need it to play runescape
<jrib> ubotu: tell twitch101 about java
<DemonHeadx> hello, i am really new to linux, and i was wondering if someone can help me sept by step on how to install ndiswrapper
<DemonHeadx> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java For the runtime sun java install sun-java5-jre from the multiverse repository
<DemonHeadx> hello, i am really new to linux, and i was wondering if someone can help me sept by step on how to install ndiswrapper
<v-mack> !tell DemonHeadX about ndiswrapper
<twitch101> could someone give me a link to the multiverse
<sivanicon> whats a good FTP server with sql authentication?
<DemonHeadx> v-mack: i checked the site and everything and tried to follow the step by step rules, but its not working
<coz_> hello all
<DemonHeadx> i really don't see why people like linux if you have to do everything through the command line >.<
<v-mack> DemonHeadX, i don't need ndiswrapper so i don't really know, sry
<coz_> drag and drop support ahs suddenly stopped ... any ideas??
<mikere> DemonHeadx: you don't have to - but you find you can do things faster with itin the end.
<vanden> Hi. I'm running Ubuntu 6.06 (Linux newb) and most recent TB on my laptop. Yesterday,my laptop froze coming out a reboot and I had to power down. Rebooted, and rebooted again with forced fsck. Now when launching TB, my folders never get populated and my cpu usage jumps to 100%. TB never responds, and I have to kill the processes. Any suggestions?
<DemonHeadx> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Documentation for wireless networking can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs
<DemonHeadx> dam thoese docs! no help for me at all
<Gullstad> !ra0
<ubotu> I know nothing about ra0
<Gullstad> DemonHeadx: www.ubuntuforums.org
<Gullstad> DemonHeadx: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=6288955
<darky-kjd> ok... so i needed a restart
<Alethes> is there a cli option for evolution to simply focus the existing instance rather than launch a new one?
<DemonHeadx> thanks gullstad
<DemonHeadx> but i havn't been able to fix thie problem for about a week
<DemonHeadx> screw ubuntu
<Gullstad> DemonHeadx: Thats why I'm here :)
<Gullstad> lol
<Gullstad> I did go trough the same
<Gullstad> whit a linksys card
<riddlebox> Cooner750,  try a reboot to see if it works after that and check dmesg to once it is up
<matgates> What process handles multimedia keys?
<DemonHeadx> oh so its linksys cards that it has the problem with the most?
<Gullstad> DemonHeadx: i dont know.
<riddlebox> my wireless linksys card works fine
<Gullstad> But it works in the end
<Gullstad> Mine too, now.
<DemonHeadx> well this card is very common, it should have no problems just plug n play
<DemonHeadx> i mean windows was plug n play...
<riddlebox> DemonHeadx, what card?
<darky-kjd> yo Cameron... sry bout that .. i needed a restart
<Gullstad> plug'n'pay
<DemonHeadx> linksys  WPC54GS v1.1
<Stork> hi, can someone help me with make? the make file is: http://rafb.net/paste/results/zgyhQE73.html, and i need to make all the thingies (?) compile with /usr/local/ssl/include in the path.. how would i do that?
<riddlebox> DemonHeadx, have you configured ndiswrapper to work with it?
<Gullstad> Stork: apt-get install make
<DemonHeadx> well i really don't know how to install ndiswrapper.
<Gullstad> :P
<riddlebox> DemonHeadx, are you using dapper?
<Stork> Gullstad, what the fuck?
<DemonHeadx> i tired what the guides said, but make install doesn't do anything
<DemonHeadx> riddlebox: yes i am
<darky-kjd> ok.... anybody around  who could help me with my tray icon problem ????
<riddlebox> DemonHeadx, it is a pcmcia card right?
<DemonHeadx> riddlebox: yes sir.
<Gullstad> DemonHeadx: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174&highlight=WPC54GS+v1.1
<xBONESstyle> I need a hug.
* Gullstad hugs xBONESstyle 
<xBONESstyle>  :D
<DemonHeadx> Gullstad: i haven't seen that post yet..
<riddlebox> DemonHeadx, please eject the card and insert it again, then look at dmesg for me and put it in a pastebin
<riddlebox> so I can see it
<DemonHeadx> riddlebox: ok sure, whats dmesg and also i am on a seprate computer
<matgates> Is there some process in dapper which traps keypresses like XF86AudioNext?
<riddlebox> DemonHeadx, Applications--->Accessories--->Terminal, then type dmesg
<mejobloggs> hey, I used the package manager to install bzflag, but it doesn't work. When I open bzflag, it sort of just 'blinks' at me, then closes again
<DemonHeadx> riddlebox
<DemonHeadx> think you can do the terminal client thing?
<TTT_Travis> does anyone in here subscribe to linux magazine?
<darky-kjd> need help with notification area bug .. in ubuntu dapper
<sagarp> wehn i try to install nvidia-settings, it wants to remove nvidia-glx...and vice versa..is this normal behavior?
<nathanael> details, Darky
<Stork> make is shit
<DShepherd> sagarp: are u following the wiki for install nvidia driver?
<Stork> WHAT THE FUCK
<CodeWarrior_> hello folks
<nathanael> hello
<nathanael> er..warrior
<sagarp> dshepherd, i'm not sure...i just installed nvidia-glx, i've been using it since dapper flight 3 or so and it's always been fine
<DShepherd> hmmm sagarp
<sagarp> dshepherd, strangely, even without the nvidia-settings package, i still have an nvidia-settings command
<CodeWarrior_> anybody knows about how to use a Lucent WinModem (ltmodem) on Dapper AMD64 version ??
<darky-kjd> nathanael -> so i removed my notification area while trying to customize the top panel.... and after that I added on ... but the tray icons do not show up ...
<DShepherd> sagarp:want me to point you to the wiki.. it might help
<Stork> WHY THE FUCK WONT FUCKING RAINBOWCRACK COMPILE
<darky-kjd> >i added one<
<sagarp> dshepherd, i'm looking at it now :P
<Stork> this is a fucking joke
* mejobloggs stabs Stork
<Stork> fuck off
<darky-kjd> Stork... angry ? .....
<Stork> yes i'm fucking angry
<dibblego> temper tanties
<darky-kjd> :p
<darky-kjd> :p
<DShepherd> sagarp: well I usally purge stuff and then reinstall them.. when things give me probs. it may help you out
<nathanael> darky- did you re-add the notification area?
<darky-kjd> been there done that... past it...
<psycode> Is there a way to switch between active displays (similiar to ALT+Fn) using a command?
<Stork> fucking linux
<darky-kjd> yes nathanael i did
<cwillu> stork, watch your language
<jrib> ubotu: tell Stork about language
<nathanael> Which tray icons do you want?
<cwillu> stork, whats the error you're getting?
<sagarp> dshepherd, yes i tried that as well..it's weird because nvidia-settings and nvidia-glx both recommend each other..yet they remove each other as well
<darky-kjd> Stork you probably missing some dependecies
<DShepherd> psycode: control+alt+Fn command?
<DShepherd> sagarp: ok
<psycode> DShepherd, yes i need a command line.
<nathanael> They are all available in the add to panel list...
<darky-kjd> nathanel: all .... like update notification, gaim ....
<DShepherd> control+Alt+F1 - 4
<darky-kjd> sry my mistake.. i want to see the tray icon of gaim while it is runing...
<psycode> DShepherd, thats not a command i can enter in the shell
<fwtest> i have installed the latest ubuntu, but i cant see any tray icon, is there any ?
<DShepherd> psycode: huh? you are at the command line..?
<webman> where would i find scripts for xchat
<darky-kjd> right now i am using gaim.. and i can't see any icon
<nathanael> hmm
<darky-kjd> question
<dibblego> install the System Tray Icon plugin
<DShepherd> webman: the website maybe
<Hurga> psycode: command or key combo?
<psycode> DShepherd, yes, i need something that does exactly what ALT+CTRL+Fn does from the command line.
<psycode> Hurga, command.
<darky-kjd> hmmmm i probably removed something while changing gaim sckin.... is it posible ?
<DShepherd> psycode: that works from the command line.. you dont have to type a command.
<fwtest> dibblego, before installing any plugin, where is the tray icon lacated?
<Hurga> psycode: interesting, that's a new one :)
<dibblego> fwtest, for me, in the top right corner
<darky-kjd> .... there is a way to find out...
<psycode> DShepherd, and yet i want a command. I'm running remote.
<cwillu> psycode:  you're trying to script it?
<psycode> cwillu, remote
<webman> thanks shep most have overlooked it, thanks again
<darky-kjd> well yes..
<darky-kjd> hmmmm .. now what did i remove ?????
<DShepherd> webman: yw
<fwtest> there where the date, sound, power button located?
<Awesome-o2000> how can I configure my box to use USB for ethernet? modprobe usbnet?
<Awesome-o2000> I just want to plug a USB cable into my cable modem with the thing
<fwtest> ahh
<fwtest> ok
<vanden> (bump) Hi. I'm running Ubuntu 6.06 (Linux newb) and most recent TB on my laptop. Yesterday,my laptop froze coming out a reboot and I had to power down. Rebooted, and rebooted again with forced fsck. Now when launching TB, my folders never get populated and my cpu usage jumps to 100%. TB never responds, and I have to kill the processes. Any suggestions?
<mejobloggs> when trying to run bzflag, I get these errors:
<p_masho> HOw do I fire off a screenshot? problem I got is I'm taking screenshots of my application and want to take a snap of screen when a menu is selected. pressing "Print Screen" doth not work
<mejobloggs> mellow_man: X error of failed request: BadValue (inteer parameter out of range for operation)
<mejobloggs> Major opcode of failed request: 134 (XGree86-VidModeExtension)
<mejobloggs> Minor opcode of failed request: 10 (XF86VidModeSwitchToMode)
<mejobloggs> can anyone help ?
<webman> takes some time
<Warbo> p_masho: gnome-screenshot --delay X (X is in seconds). Been using that just :)
<Mitario> hi, anyone else having problems with gossip?
<konfuzed> hey what can I use to open this .vsd visio file that someone sent me
<nathanael> darky-kjd: I have your answer: http://gaim.sourceforge.net/faq.php#q32
<Hurga> Where can I adjust system bell pitch in Ubuntu?
<sababa> hi, does anyone has managed to get mozilla-mplayer to work with wmv's?
<mejobloggs> how can I unmount a hard drive?
<webman> what is the best for a newbie , bash, c++ python or where to start??
<nathanael> yes
<nathanael> in Firefox
<sababa> they work for me if I play them directly from mplayer, but they dont work with the plugin
<gnomefreak> does Kazehakase use the gecko engine?
<Warbo> webman: Bash is easiest (it is just a terminal basically) but then I think Python
<nathanael> webman: bash
<zenit> webman: python is a great and readable language
<liquidten2> webman:  Bash by far.  It's also the most useful for a linux user
<nathanael> I was using it today...
<ardchoille> mejobloggs: sudo umount /dev/device
<nathanael> I am using it right now!!! (IRSSI)
<webman> thanks all
<nathanael> np
<liquidten2> gnomefreak: yes it does.
<sagarp> what's the difference between nvidia-glx and the nvidia driver offered by linux-restricted-modules?
<gnomefreak> liquidten2: ty i figured it might
<ardchoille> how do I list the current running services?
<Warbo> OK, I'm gonna restart X and see if I have composite
<gnomefreak> ardchoille: ps aux
<gnomefreak> ardchoille: or top
<darky-kjd> nathanael.... : well the problem was .. i think ... that while changing theme in gaim... the icons where removed.... so .. let's se ... i need to restart gaim
<Stork> hi. i'm having trouble compiling something.. this paste includes my makefile and the output from make.. please help someone.. http://rafb.net/paste/results/p4OyM645.html
<theBishop> what package can play h.264 mpeg-4 video?
<DShepherd> is the fglrx driver the same as the raedon driver
<DShepherd> ?
<nathanael> Has anyone {heard of/gotten to work} the (Windows-based)GoToAssist client in Ubuntu?
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: I need to list services, not running apps
<nathanael> Using WINE, perhaps?
<iiiears> theBishop:  VLC is one
<gnomefreak> ardchoille: oh sorry
<mejobloggs> what should I use to format/partition a hdd in ubuntu ?
<konfuzed> Anyone work with Charts and Diagrams like visio. I need to open a network diagram that was saved in visio
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> camone know how to make the glxgears show frames/ps?
<nathanael> mkfs
<theBishop> iiiears, vlc doesn't play anything that totem can't already play, its still dependent on codecs installed
<Stork> PLEASE SOMEONE
<gnomefreak> ardchoille: that im not sure but i thought there was a menu item for sevices in gnome it might give you running ones
<iiiears> mejobloggs: gparted - there is a bootable iso. nice replacement for partition magic.
<Hurga> Stork: install libssl-dev and libssl0.9.8
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: there is in gnome, but this person isn't running gnome, wants a cl tool
<mejobloggs> iiiears: what is gparted like compared to qtparted?
<darky-kjd> lol
<DShepherd> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: tried running it from the terminal
<DShepherd> ?
<nathanael> or QTparted :p
<iiiears> mejobloggs: It's about the same.
<gnomefreak> not sure ardchoille sorry
<nathanael> darky: Did that work?
<theBishop> iiiears, what codec do i need to play h.264 in VLC?
<Hurga> ardchoille: netstat -tanp | grep LISTEN
<webman> just wanted to say great ubuntu 6.06 , great program. windows has died and yes i want to help people out of their troubles :)
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: That's ok, I think sysv-rc-conf will work fine
<Stork> Hurga, ..you are my god.
<darky-kjd> nathanael... i restarted ... and still nothing .. but ... i unselected the plugin and put it back in.... so it seems that a tray icon is put in the notification aeria.. but it's 1x1 pixel ... :D
<nathanael> haha
<nathanael> squint I guess
<darky-kjd> so i copied back from the backup config .. still noting... hmmmm
<DShepherd> do the the ubuntu cds/iso available for download have the latest updates?
<cwillu> DShepherd: I don't think so
<v-mack> dshepard: not the offical ones
<Talisker> What the pkak is wrong with the apt repositories this time?
<iiiears> theBishop http://www.xvid.org/
<cwillu> Talisker: what's the problem?
<nathanael> dark-kjd: You should always be able to totally reconstruct either of the 2 default gnome panels
<DShepherd> cwillu, v-mack will there be cds though?
<webman> no you need to update after dl
<nathanael> *darkY
<theBishop> iiiears, xvid != h.264 ???
<Talisker> Well, a few weeks ago some of the servers fell, so you phrased a sed command that updated the sources
<Nova> hey guys
<Talisker> which worked fine
<Talisker> but now apt-get update gives me errors again
<gnomefreak> DShepherd: no the latest ones were released on june 1st
<darky-kjd> nathanael... take a look at this page... :http://www.duggmirror.com/linux_unix/best_guide_to_make_Ubuntu_look_like_Mac_OS_X/
* nathanael is blinded by the nova
<cwillu> Talisker: can you pastebin the errors?
<Talisker> Wait, I'll paste them somewhere
<cwillu> heh, read my mind
<nathanael> I have
<darky-kjd> there is the part about gaim costumization
<Nova> I just swiched to kubuntu, using the command promps
<nathanael> I used that page on my laptop
<nathanael> Looks great eh?
<darky-kjd> yeah..... and ?
<Nova> probs it, although i have kde programs
<nathanael> and?
<p_masho> where is "gome-screenshot" ?
<darky-kjd> YEAH it dose... i modified some things... wate i'll make a screen shot
<Nova> i still have gnome appearence
<gnomefreak> p_masho: dapper?
<gnomefreak> p_masho: in dapper its in applications>accessories
<p_masho> yes
<mejobloggs> ok, i installed QTParted, but when I try and run it from the menu it says 'no device found, maybe you are not using root user'
<mejobloggs> how do i fix that?
<DShepherd> gnomefreak: yeah I know. but dapper is going to be supported for 5 years. Will new cds/iso with the various updates be available for download sometime within this 5 year period?
<v-mack> this may be OT, but why make ubuntu "dress up" like OS X?  is there an appeal to that i don't get?
<nathanael> All she shows you how to do is change the Gnome theme, icons, and wallpaper..and modify the panels slightly
<cwillu> mejobloggs: make sure you're launching it as gksudo <app name>
<v-mack> mejobbloggs, run "sudo gparted"
<gnomefreak> DShepherd: that just means they will have updates uploaded to servers
<nathanael> Anyone here purchased the support? IS it any good?
<Nova> K, gonna start again
<p_masho> I want to take a "screenshot" when a menu ois selected in my application.. whoe do I fire it ?
<mejobloggs> noo. I want it to run from the 'start menu'
<mejobloggs> i dont want to use the terminal just to launch QTParted, that is silly
<cwillu> mejobloggs: use the menu editor and add skgudo in before the command line on that entry
<cwillu> gksudo I mean
<gnomefreak> p_masho: click on applications than click on accessories than click on take screenshot
<mejobloggs> ah cool
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> DShepherd: i am running it from terminal
<nathanael> oh...wait - this *IS* support - lol
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> DShepherd: it doesnt show any fps
<Hurga> v-mack: It's like glueing non-functional spoilers to cars. People seem to like it.
<KrazyKat> hey, has anyone here had problems installing/runing ubuntu fromt he live cd?
<Talisker> This damn pastebin takes forever
<mejobloggs> uh... where do i find the menu editor?
<mejobloggs> krazykyeah, i did
<mejobloggs> uup
<gnomefreak> mejobloggs: in dapper applications>accessorires
<yggdrasil> can somone help me out my application and locations places have dissapeared from the top left gnome bar....
<v-mack> hurga, thanks for reassuring my sanity
<Talisker> You guys need to learn how to configure your system without using the graphic interfaces
<gnomefreak> mejobloggs: its called alacarte
<mejobloggs> KrazyKat: yeah, i had problems with the automatic partitioner
<yggdrasil> as well as the system.... but the bar itself is still there
<Nova> Heya guys, I just changed from gnome to KDE using the terminal, now, i rebooted, and strup shows the kubuntu logo, and the login screen is kubuntu, but... when i have logged in, the desktop retains the appearence of gnome. Does anyone know whats up?
<DShepherd> gnomefreak: so if I download or order a cd 2 years from now... I have to update it after installing it?
<nathanael> Did you choose KDE for your default session?
<neotard> Nova:  before logging in, choose the KDE session
<DShepherd> gnomefreak: or can you get an update cd separate? (download and order that is)
<nathanael> You have to click "options" at login
<cwillu> DShepherd: hell, if you install today, you have to update, and about the same amount of downloads
<Nova> neotard: how do i do that
<nathanael> Click options
<v-mack> dshepard: are you nervous about being somewhere where you can not d/l the updates?
<neotard> Nova:  there's an "options" in the low-left corner
<gnomefreak> DShepherd: yes but i have *heard* of another dapper cd will be released that is just heard not fact
<Talisker> http://talk.cwillu.com/Talisker#preview
<neotard> Nova:  it says "select a session" or something like that
<cwillu> DShepherd: there's trickery that can be done to download updates, and I'm sure images will be available, from 3rd parties if not ubuntu.com
<KrazyKat> when i click on the start thing after it goes to the load screen it just stops ona black screen does anyone know how to fix that?
<gnomefreak> DShepherd: no new packages just updated ones so if xorg gets updated 3 times in 2 years you only have to do it once
<cwillu> and here's where my server crashes from the load :p
<nathanael> Get the CD - it's faster, and more phun!
<Nova> ok
<Nova> thanks
<Nova> I'll have a look
<nathanael> You go NOVA!
<KrazyKat> when i click on the start thing after it goes to the load screen it just stops ona black screen
<Nova> lol
<KrazyKat> does any one know hot to fix that?
<Nova> Nova, out!
<KrazyKat> how
<Talisker> cwillu, http://talk.cwillu.com/Talisker#preview
<cwillu> Talisker: I saw
<cwillu> Talisker: can you check if you have an apt.conf file?
<Talisker> And...?
<cwillu> Talisker: and if so, check if there's a line mentioning 'proxy' anywhere
<DShepherd> gnomefreak: hmm.. i guess it gives me nightmares..when I had to reinstall and update windows Xp
<Talisker> /etc/apt/???
<cwillu> Talisker: and if so, delete it (edit via sudo gedit apt.conf), and rerun apt-get update
<ardchoille> Ubuntu doesn't use udev?
<DShepherd> gnomefreak: dont want to go thru that again..with no OS/distro
<Talisker> I don't like gedit
<DShepherd> Talisker: i do
<cwillu> Talisker: whichever :)
<Talisker> I like pico
<nathanael> I wonder if paid suppoort is allowed to SSH into your machine? (RHEL isn't)....
<gnomefreak> DShepherd: winxp only lets you do certain ones than reboot and do more ubuntu does all  ;)
<cwillu> Talisker: you did a text mode or server install, did you?
<kevin> Talisker, then use VI or something lol
<v-mack> dshepard: there is trickery where you can "slipstream" wx cds with all the updates... im sure the same thing exists with ubuntu somewhere
<v-mack> XP cds
<Kazukisan> So how do i link a folder to a folder with Symlinks ?
<Talisker> cwillu, actually I did a standard install
<Talisker> Which was a bad idea
<Talisker> Anyway, where should I find apt.conf?
<KrazyKat> when i click on the start thing after it goes to the load screen it just stops ona black screen does anyone know how to fix that?
<Hurga> Kazukisan: ln -s sourcefolder destfolder
<ardchoille> Kazukisan: ln -s /path/source /path/target
<Kazukisan> thanks
<cwillu> Talisker: okay, anyway, I think it's a line like 'Acquire::::Proxy "false";'  try deleting it, save and rerun apt-get update
<Talisker> err...
<nathanael> Text-based mail(SMTP) client: Anyone?
<Talisker> For the third time.... where is the apt.conf file located?
<DShepherd> Talisker: locate apt.conf
<cwillu> Talisker: 'locate apt.conf' :p
<DShepherd> Talisker: what are you trying to do?
<nathanael> /etc/apt/apt.conf
<dipnlik_> nathanael: pine? mutt?
<nathanael> shanks!
<Talisker> /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/apt.conf
<darky-kjd> nathanael: chck it out:http://192.168.0.1/Screenshot.png
<cwillu> DShepherd: I'm just troubleshooting an apt-get problem
<Talisker> Doesn't sound very relevant
<darky-kjd> stupid me...
<darky-kjd> http://kjd.dnttm.ro/Screenshot.png
<DShepherd> cwillu: ok
<cwillu> Talisker: for somebody who recommended that people learn how to use bashm you're not being very cooperative :p
<darky-kjd> need some fule...
<nathanael> lol
<cwillu> Talisker: /etc/apt/apt.conf I believe
<nathanael> We have no VPN darky!
<Talisker> cwillu, if there was such a file
<DShepherd> Talisker: there is a file..
<Talisker> I would'nt point out the one located in /usr/share, now would I
<Talisker> ?
<cwillu> Talisker: okay, let me mod my sources.list and see if I can dupe it
<Talisker> Well, appearntly there isn't, which makes this problem a tad more misterious
<mejobloggs> im trying to use QTParted on a spare hdd, but it keeps saying it can't unmound hdb1 and hdb2. How can I unmount them?
<lonegeek> Whats the deal with audio not working in flash?
<stoned> good evening
<v-mack> sudo umount /dev/hdb
<DShepherd> ok..I off to get AIGLX to run on my ati card..
<DShepherd> lata
<kevin> audio works with flash on here (laptop)
<lonegeek> mine did...and no longer does...
<mrfishhat> i have audio working also
<Blissex> lonegeek: Flash uses OSS emulation, that does not support sw sharing
<nathanael> darky: That's a lot of panels dude.
<varsendaggr> hey how do i add and edit launchers to my "start menu"
<mrfishhat> my problem with flash is the sync issue
<darky-kjd> i know nathanael... but copy/pasted it from my browser.... and wasn't realizing .. just after i pasted it
<darky-kjd> i know...
<lonegeek> Blissex, nothing else is open that is using audio though
<Blissex> lonegeek: unless you use one of several bad workaround...
<kevin> lonegeek, do you have gaim running?
<v-mack> !Alacarte
<ubotu> I know nothing about Alacarte
<darky-kjd> the left one is on auto hide
<Blissex> lonegeek: something else will be using audio, like a sound daemon
<nathanael> ah
<lonegeek> kevin, yes.... but that was never an issue before.....
<mejobloggs> v-mack: that says they are already mounted
<mada> kevin: what kind of laptop do you have and are you happy with it? i am in the market for a new laptop and it will without doubt run ubuntu ... just wondering what would be a good one
<nathanael> hmmm
<lonegeek> let me reboot....
<gnomefreak> v-mack: alacarte is the menu editor used in dapper
<kevin> lonegeek, I have to shut gaim off for it to work sometimes
<nathanael> So the top right is where your going for?
<darky-kjd> and all this whit fading and everithing
<nathanael> Compiz?
<v-mack> gnomefreak: apologies
<stoned> I installed ubuntu dapper stable on my laptop, it is very slow.  My laptop used to be very responsive on debian, but with ubutnu I have noticed that it takes a very long time, much longer than debian, to start an application, or boot the system, sometimes apps hang for no reason.  This is a brand new install of it too.  I have also noticed a MAJOR slowdown of network activity.  When tranferring files from laptop to desktop, it is very slow.
<stoned>   from other machines on the network it is ok.  by slow I mean it goes no more than 300-400kb/s and its a 10mbps network, LAN.  any ideas on what I can do to speed things up a bit
<darky-kjd> yeah .. you noticed a edesklets icon in the top
<kevin> mada, I am using a compaq presario v2555ca
<cwillu> Talisker: does it bomb at the same place when you do a sudo apt-get update?
<darky-kjd> before that icon .. is .. it really is .. the gaim icon ...
<darky-kjd> but can't be seen
<kevin> it is okay with the exception of broadcom wireless
<Talisker> cwillu, I only do it as sudo
<darky-kjd> now i will atempt to find the file
<mada> kevin: ouch, yeah .. i don't do broadcom anything anymore
<nathanael> Far out...
<nathanael> And you re-installed the plugin?
<cwillu> Talisker: no, I mean apt-get update it again, and does it crash at the same point each time you run it
<color> can somone help me out my application and locations places have dissapeared from the top left gnome bar.... as well as my system pulldown
<kevin> mada, I do have it working at home but not on the road
<stoned> if anyone can help me out, trying to figure out why my system is so slow, I am running kubuntu btw
<yggdrasil> can somone help me out my application and locations places have dissapeared from the top left gnome bar.... as well as my system pulldown
<yggdrasil> jeesus
<nathanael> haha!
<yggdrasil> stupid irssi
<nathanael> stoned: One Word: KDE
<nathanael> lol
<nathanael> lol
<nathanael> lol
<stoned> nathanael, umm, at least 6x as fast on debian sid
<DBO> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Talisker> seems pretty much identical
<DBO> yggdrasil, right click on the panel, select add to panel
<gnomefreak> stoned: please join #kubuntu if noone in here can help you
<DBO> its in there
<stoned> gnomefreak, same thing with gnome
<darky-kjd> nathanael.. reinstalled .... no... did not...  how.... hmmmm i'll lose my max/os skins.. i gess
<mada> stoned: i am a debian to ubtuntu switcher and i haven't noticed any speed change ... have you done the new updates for the newer kernel?
<ardchoille> How do you use the enter key as punctuation? I didn't think that was possible
<stoned> would you prefer I rephrase myself to gnome than kde
* Talisker will install slackware tomorrow
<stoned> pretend I have gnome, and not kde, and I  have the same problems
<mejobloggs> can someone help me partition my spare hdd please? I am trying to use qtparted, but it says that hdb1 and hdb2 can't be unmounted. When I do sudo umount /dev/hdb, it says they are already unmounted :(
<yggdrasil> bah screw it
<yggdrasil> thanks
<yggdrasil> for n
<yggdrasil> nothing
<yggdrasil> bbl
<gnomefreak> stoned: no but can you give me more info on what is slow what your doing when its slow?
<VikJES> Should I use the "fglrx" ati binary driver with a radeon 7500 mobility?
<Talisker> Thanks for your help and all, but Ubuntu failed me for the last time, I'm going back to the resources
<ChronusDark> Has anyone tested the Dell XPS 1210 with dapper?
<Talisker> night
<cwillu> Talisker: it looks like there's a proxy causing some difficulty
<mada> stoned: also, debian sid runs faster than almost anything you will find ... i don't know why, but it does ... sid runs faster than testing does
<stoned> gnomefreak, well pretty much everything.  Apps take very long to start, system/UI is not as responsive
<Hurga> dma on ?
<gnomefreak> stoned: what version of ubuntu?
<stoned> gnome or kde, it doesn't matter which
<stoned> dapper latest updated and upgraded
<stoned> today
<cwillu> stoned: what vid card?
<Hurga> stoned: check the dma settings on your HD device.
<stoned> and trust me this is not a percieved slowness
<gnomefreak> stoned: can you run the command ps aux and paste the output to pastebin
<mada> cwillu: vid card shouldn't matter about system performance
<darky-kjd> yggdrasil lol
<mada> stoned: what architecture?
<stoned> gnomefreak, what should I looking for?
<TVFAR> Hi all. New Ubuntu user her
<ardchoille> TVFAR: hi
<gnomefreak> stoned: something using alot of memory
<kevin> mada, it did on mine if I was using wine or trying to run a 3D prog
<stoned> mada, dell inspiron 512ram 1.8ghz 32mb onboard inetel
<darky-kjd> yggdrasil... are you admin from the lineage server ???
<gnomefreak> stoned: also a good thing to know how much of a swap do you have?
<stoned> gnomefreak, I can check top or htop
<stoned> ok one sec
<gnomefreak> stoned: yes if you wish
<yggdrasil> darky no ... ?
<mada> kevin: yes, but his desktop functions slowly
<kevin> ohhhhhhhhh sorry mada
<gnomefreak> stoned: none of what you put there is arch
<yggdrasil> i just moved my home directory and remade one empy
<cwillu> stoned: check hdparm /dev/hda , making sure dma is on;  grep /var/log/xorg.log mem and make sure it's assigning video memory (onboard vid card you said?)
<mada> stoned: ok .. so its an intel box .... what processor? 1.8GHz could be a few things
<darky-kjd> used to waste time ... with that game.. on the yggdrasil server
<yggdrasil> where does thunderbird store mail and settingg in /usr/home/.thunderbird ?
<nathanael> stoned: Kernel matches your proc?
<stoned> 1gb swap
<stoned> nathanael, yes
<ardchoille> yggdrasil: yes
<stoned> I've done all I can, running the2.6.16-1-686
<mada> yggdrasil: it should
<gnomefreak> stoned: thats not dappers kernel
<yggdrasil> gnome has been making me mad lately
<tripppy> how do i autoset files received from bluetooth as readable by "others" ?
<nathanael> This is a desktop?
<mada> nathanael: if the kernel didn't match the proc arch, it wouldn't boot
<gnomefreak> yggdrasil: look in ~/.thunderbird  or ~/.mozilla/thunderbird
<stoned> gnomefreak, I have 99% swap space free
<stoned> from 1gb that is
<nathansnook> have a question about shell scripts
<nathanael> mada - Ubuntu ships with a default kernel, which is not always specific to the proc
<Hurga> gnome is better than I remembered, but I keep having some funny font problems in Firefox...
<ardchoille> yggdrasil: look in ~/.mozilla-thunderbird
<gnomefreak> stoned: than im not sure
<stoned> gnomefreak, I don't see anything outrageous on the process list
<mada> nathanael: yes, but it is specific to the processor architecture
<nathanael> *sigh*
<stoned> only thing huge is 22mb ram by limewire
<cwillu> nathanael: yes, but there's not going to be a huge difference between i386 and i686 performance
<kevin> stoned, do you have firestarter installed?
* gnomefreak brb
<nathanael> Well, just adding my bit
<mada> stoned: what processor do you have?
<yggdrasil> thanks guys
<stoned> model name      : Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 - M CPU 1.70GHz
<mada> stoned: rgr ... there went that theory
<mejobloggs> Can someone help me with this error please? http://pastebin.com/728282
<mada> mejobloggs: i'll take a look at it
<stoned> Its not a bad machine by any standards
<stoned> I just don't get it man
<stoned> Its mind boggling and its frankly ticking me off
<nathanael> And top shows nothing unusual?
<stoned> wish I knew where to look to find it out
<kevin> stoned, do you have firestarter installed?
<stoned> if you prefer I can post it onpastebin
<stoned> hold on
<stoned> kevin, no I do not
<siriusnova> AIGLX + Compiz = Sexy Ubuntu Desktop :D
<kevin> k, there went that idea
<iiiears> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<nathanael> stoned: Here are some more ideas: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8308
<iiiears> siriusnova: dl.tv former the screensavers host has a nice video of !compiz on open suse today.
<cwillu> stoned, what does "grep AGP /var/log/Xorg.0.log" say?
<siriusnova> iiiears - cool
<stoned> guys
<stoned> http://pastebin.ca/70317
<stoned> ps auxf output
<Usunny> hello fellow strangers, you guys think this thing'ie would make a good "ubuntu-pc" http://www.asus.com/products4.aspx?modelmenu=2&model=1087&l1=1&l2=3&l3=0
<stoned> cwillu, I don't use the gfx on this laptop
<nathanael> stoned: according to google, you are not alone
<stoned> cwillu, the kde session is exported to desktop Xserver
<Warbo> Well composite works in radeon driver, but I had to get a newer version of E16 than Ubuntu has
<stoned> cwillu, my laptop's screen is shattered and the keys are broken
<stoned> mostly
<stoned> :)
<nathanael> haha
<nathanael> hmm
<tripppy> is there a mini ubuntu? IE: smaller customized install disc?
<nathanael> the plot thickens
<ScreaminIke> i made a bunch of files... with non fat32 compatible names....
<cwillu> stoned: so it's a terminal server basically?
<Warbo> ScreaminIke: Let me guess, colons?
<nathanael> Not network-related, stoned?
<stoned> cwillu, no, the laptop has full kubutnu/ubuntu/kde/gnome installed on it.  I just run gdm/kdm as i need to and then I run X -query laptop on my desktop
<DonL> Hi
<iiiears> trippy - the server install and for a time there was a second group developing ubuntulite for breezybadger
<stoned> dm's are configured to export the session over X
<Usunny> i guess not ;<
<siriusnova> gstreamer is the biggest pile of goo
<cwillu> stoned: have you used a similar config (i.e., full remote gnome) before?
<stoned> eveyrthing was fine on breezy too
<cwillu> ah, okay
<stoned> just dapper is slow for me
<stoned> breezy was REALLY breezy
<iiiears> trippy - xbuntu is very light on resources.
<siriusnova> stoned - prelink
<Warbo> siriusnova: Yes, but it's not as bad as Xine
<siriusnova> Warbo - gstreamer is worse then xine
<siriusnova> at least xine does what its supposed to do
<stoned> cwillu, yes, i've used debian sid on my laptop for years over the network X
<siriusnova> :/
<Warbo> siriusnova: No way. Gstreamer is practically the same as having datatypes
<siriusnova> gstreamer is supposed to be this all encompasing media framework, if it ever worked
<stoned> worked so fast it was unbelievealbe, NO latency at all
<Hurga> Where can I adjust system bell pitch in Ubuntu? Or rather: Why does it get reset overnight if I change it with xset?
<stoned> screens would never flicker either
<stoned> now with ubuntu dapper im confused
<siriusnova> Warbo - gstreamer has never worked for me, it always plays videos slow and crummy
<Warbo> siriusnova: Have you noticed the "0.10"?
<darky-kjd> nathanael.... on that page ... there was a how to uninstall the gaim theme..... welll it gave me back my icons.... (that uninstall... no i can REST in PEACE)
<stoned> and it isn't a percieved slowness wither, firefox usually takes no more than 12-15 sec to load up before, now it takes well over 1 minute
<darky-kjd> i am going to sleep
<siriusnova> Warbo - yeah i know which is why it shouldn't be in any distro till it can play a half decent divx decently
<darky-kjd> GN to all ....
<RussianVodka> Hey! Does anyone know how to get Ubuntu to recognize IEEE1394 (firewire)?
<cwillu> stoned, did you check hdparm yet?
<darky-kjd> it's 4:46 here.... :p
<iiiears> !firewire
<ubotu> I know nothing about firewire
<Hurga> cwillu: I asked that only two times before
<iiiears> ugh
<nathanael> dark: congrats!
<cwillu> heh, k
<nathanael> *darkY
<stoned> cwillu, like I said I can't find any obvious problems
<cwillu> so, dma is on then?  :p
<RussianVodka> Ok, well, thanks anyways.
<RussianVodka> Bye.
<darky-kjd> LOL I JUST CANT REST IT
<stoned> yes
<stoned> always
<nathanael> stoned: As I google, this issue, it seems dapper is slower in general
<stoned> I was afraid of that
<nathanael> yeah
<varsendaggr> hey how do you play quake?
<stoned> I can't even do a reinstall to anything else
<Hurga> stoned: I would suggest to try an older kernel...
<stoned> I think I'll debootstrap sid again
<KrazyKat> hey, i read on the forums that you cant use NTFS formatted drives, is that tru?
<KrazyKat> true?
<nathanael> But is it painfully slow?
<Warbo> nathanael: It has more features, but those it shares with Breezy are usually more efficient (as is the case with most FLOSS)
<LjL> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<stoned> thanks for the help
<stoned> I doubt ubuntu is for me
<DonL> varsendaggr: I've got quake 3 happening here on dapper
<Hurga> For me, using gnome, dapper is faster. Noticeably faster.
<Usunny> KrazyKat ye can't write to an nfts (jej \o/ )
<darky-kjd> for me: major bug: while using xcompmgr ... the shutdown window is not visible... (the one that should dim the hole background ) maybe someone could report this bug.. or giv me a fix ... :D
<Jisao> Has there been a solution to the problem of >no eth0< after a reboot from windows in 64 bit Ubuntu other than a cold reboot?
<Usunny> ntfs*
<nathanael> KraztKat: You can mount them Read-Only
<bernat> bye, desde espaa
<nathanael> stoned: I doubt Ubuntu is NOT for you!
<cwillu> KrazyKat: it's possible to get write access, but it's not simple to set up, and either requires nabbing windows dll's, or having incomplete write access
<darky-kjd> nathanael .... what say you ????
<darky-kjd> :p
<nathanael> what say I?
<cwillu> KrazyKat: not recommended
<Hurga> nathanael: he's gone
<darky-kjd> to the above ......
<KrazyKat> but it says i can get read access, so does that mean i can copy everything, and then reformat to fat32?
<darky-kjd> to this: for me: major bug: while using xcompmgr ... the shutdown window is not visible... (the one that should dim the hole background ) maybe someone could report this bug.. or giv me a fix ... :D
<loststar4545> best cd burning application?
<nathanael> ah
<darky-kjd> did it happen to you tooo
<darky-kjd> ?
<Low-> anyone know how to Auto Auth on xchat-gnome? and has some time to explain please
<cwillu> KrazyKat: kinda, although converting from ntfs to fat32 probably won't be bootable without some dos hacking
<ardchoille> loststar4545: gnomebaker, graveman, or kde
<DonL> loststar4545: k3b for me
<ardchoille> oops, k3b
<Hurga> cdrecord
<iiiears> RussianVodka - Firewire link  http://www.linux1394.org/
<nathanael> darky: Sorry, I don't use xcomp
<Hurga> iiiears: he's gone
<cwillu> KrazyKat: you can definately copy the files over though
<nathanael> or them fancy xgl graphics
<nathanael> I just don't have the heart-ware for it!
<loststar4545> how do i make certain  files folders or shortcuts appear on only workspace 1 2 etc
<neotard> unencrypting aac still isn't possible under linux is it?
<ardchoille> nathanael: lol
<darky-kjd> hmmm.... and i don't have time to try fix this .... (need to learn more about ubuntu source code)
<mejobloggs> mada, could you figure that error out?
* Hurga tries to help, but would like it if someone could address his problems, too :)
<nathanael> Hurga?
<HiP_P> quick question is there anyway of get a DE220 working on ubuntu?
<Hurga> nalioth: Where can I adjust system bell pitch in Ubuntu? Or rather: Why does it get reset overnight if I change it with xset?
<Hurga> nathanael:
<darky-kjd> i installed vista as welll....
<darky-kjd> bestial... if it worked ...
<nathanael> Sorry Hurga, no idea
<nathanael> haha - bestial
<nathanael> Windows..grrrr
<mejobloggs> mmm windows, i like it
<Hurga> nathanael: ok, next: Issues with Firefox and fonts? Like, URLs wrapping on click, font-dependent
<darky-kjd> yeah it's a romanian saying... - means greate
<darky-kjd> but .. did you know .. that for the instalation it requires 30 GB free space on the hdd
<darky-kjd> ?
<cwillu> Hurga: have a url?
<darky-kjd> min sys req: 512 MB ram
<nathanael> Hurga: The only font issues I've run into with FF have to do with my Res. - sorry again
<darky-kjd> and P4 2.4 GH
<nathanael> Well, that about rules me out
<Hurga> cwillu: one sec
<darky-kjd> OOOKKKK now i really fck'n need to go to bed... but i am not tiered.... aldow i must go to work in a few hours....
<james296> How come since I set Ubuntu to read my actual graphics card for screen resolutions instead of the VESA graphics card or whatever it is, now my login screen isnt all centered and when I move the mouse any position the whole login screen follows it
<darky-kjd> i have no tier's that is
<darky-kjd> :p
<james296> know what Im talkin about?
<nathanael> Well, fellows, it's been grand once again, but all text-based things must come to an end...!echo off
<HiP_P> sorry bits out there
<yoshiznit123> james, did you set your resolution higher than your monitor's resolution?
<james296> no
<HiP_P> *quick question is there anyway of get a D-Link DE220 working on ubuntu?
<HiP_P> thats what i ment to type
<TVFAR> I have a question: when I try running "glxgears", it gives the following error:  <<Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual>>. My card is SiS 760 which does not support OpenGL. Is there a way to enable OpenGL software emulation or something that OpenGL programs would run and not crash?
<mathieu> i am trying to kill some processes but kill -9 is not working any suggestions
<mathieu>  ?
<DonL> HiP_P: is that a router?
<HiP_P> network card
<james296> 1024X768
<james296> 75htz
<OMGLAZERS> Can anyone tell me the command in terminal to move up a level? From say user/folder/place to user/folder ?
<DonL> HiP_P: Did you google this?
<Usunny> cd ..
<siriusnova> OMGGLAZERS " cd .."
<siriusnova> damnit beaten
<siriusnova> :P
<Usunny> *the pwn song*
<HiP_P> yup
<james296> so, any help?
* siriusnova slaps Usunny with an Ubuntu Developer
<Usunny> *dies*
<james296> how can I change the resolution of the logon screen?
<HiP_P> tried all i found
<Usunny> thats pretty much all know about linux tho :>
<james296> and, how can I stretch it on the screen?
<cwillu> mathieu pkill or kill?
<OMGLAZERS> siriusnova: I mean more like a 'director up' command.. I can't seem to CD a level BACK
<Warbo> james296: It defaults to the highest available (so change that)
<varsendaggr> how do i get oldshcool quake on my computer
<mejobloggs> please can i have help with this? http://pastebin.com/728282
<mathieu> cwillu: kill
<james296> how do I change the resolution of the logon screen though?
<cwillu> mathieu, i.e., using a pid?
<Blissex> varsendaggr: there is Quake for Ubuntu.
<HiP_P> changing the cmos and all that
<mathieu> cwillu: yes
<Blissex> varsendaggr: 'apt-cache search quake'
<cwillu> mathieu: are they showing up as defunct or zombie?
<DonL> Blissex: That's the copy of Quake I have.
<Warbo> james296: Say you have 1280x1024 ans 1024x768 in your xorg.conf, it will use 1280x1024, so if you disable that resolution it will use 1024x768 (for example)
<mathieu> cwillu: no
<iamelite> I was wondering if anyone here is good at Video game optimization in ubuntu. Perhaps could help me learn a little
<DonL> Blissex: Actually, I bought Quake 3 for Linux a few years ago.
<Blissex> DonL: I did that too...
<siriusnova> DonL - you want fuhquake
<DonL> Blissex: Did you get the metal container?
<siriusnova> DonL - its quake + nice updated graphics
<Blissex> DonL: Can't rember...
<Warbo> Doomsday is good (for Doom 1&2 and Heretic and Hexen)
<Usunny> good all you barebone experts are all awake! awsome!
<siriusnova> lol
<Warbo> But I haven't found Dapper packages of it (breezy ones don;t work)
<siriusnova> im not awake
<siriusnova> im really sleeping
<DonL> It occupies a shelf of honour as being the only Linux game I've ever purchased
<Usunny> :s
<mejobloggs> bzflag
<mejobloggs> is better than quake
<siriusnova> yeah bzflag is fun
<iamelite> I am attempting to Shift my CPU power to my Game (World of warcraft) but i dont know what process or how to do it effectivly. With the goal of improving proformance.(framerate, sound)
<Usunny> looking for som rewievs on a Pundit AH1 ... NO one seems to have one tho :s
<siriusnova> iamelite "man nice"
<DonL> Anybody play with Cube?
<iamelite> i know the windows method... doesnt help me here i know.
<Warbo> I have bought Gish and Moho. Moho is great (an animation package) and so is Gish, but it never actually runs :(
<Usunny> ah crap im tired
<mejobloggs> except i cant get bzflag to run
<mejobloggs> I get this error when I try and run bzflag http://pastebin.com/728282
<siriusnova> DonL - there is a new Cube thing called Saurbraten or something
<siriusnova> i was playing it today
<siriusnova> deathmatch was insane hehe
<Warbo> I managed to win a level on Trigger earlier :)
<Usunny> http://www.asus.com/products4.aspx?modelmenu=2&model=1087&l1=1&l2=3&l3=0  guide me here will ya
<mejobloggs> i want bzflaaag, please help me get it to work
<DonL> siriusnova: wow. I'll try it. Just download it? Or is it in the repositories?
<siriusnova> mejebloggs - gimme a sec to see
<siriusnova> DonL - just download it
<siriusnova> dont need to install it
<siriusnova> just unzip and start
<siriusnova> mejebloggs - gimme a sec
<DonL> Unzip?
<siriusnova> pastebin is being slow today
<iamelite> siriusnova I know that much. however i do not know which processes to Shift. If it is necessary to boost the emulation matrix. or the program itself.
<siriusnova> iamelite - dunno, im not an expert on that kind of stuff
<mejobloggs> i wish ubuntu had the latest version of bzflag
<iamelite> ATM i am on a P3 733 MHZ 700MB ram(SD 133) Radeon 9600xt (OC/Fan)
<ScreaminIk1> how do i give someone ssh access to my machine?
<siriusnova> whats up with pastebin its  being sloow
<Usunny> erm you make an account
<Usunny> "user" i think its called now adays
<varsendaggr> siriusnova, how do i get fuhquake
<siriusnova> megobloggs - what's your video card?
<iamelite> Ok, to start with does anyone know how to enable a (Hardware cursor acceleration) within -Opengl Wine.
<ScreaminIk1> ...
<ScreaminIk1> he gets rejected
<wastrel> yay
<mejobloggs> siriusnova: geforce 4 ti 4200
<ScreaminIk1> it's just like... "rejection"
<mooreand13213> everyone, im having some display trouble in ubuntu
<Warbo> iamelite: Hardware cursors are black and white aren't they?
<siriusnova> varsendaggr - its not in the repositories afaik - i think you have to download it and set it up following the instructions on the fuhquake webpage
<wastrel> ScreaminIk1:  can he ping your machine?
<mooreand13213> it works under safe graphics mode, but not under normal mode after install
<ScreaminIk1> yea
<siriusnova> mejobloggs - are you using the nvidia drivers?
<ScreaminIk1> but the port doesn't seem to be open
<mooreand13213> any1 have a clue as to y?
<varsendaggr> Sir_Brizz, i can follow directions
<wastrel> ScreaminIk1:  can you ssh localhost and login as him?
<varsendaggr> is it multiplayer?
<wastrel> ssh -l <his userid> localhost
<iamelite> Warbo If theres a hardware cursor error (Texture) Id rather have the texture error then an impossible mouse
<mejobloggs> siriusnova: no idea, i just installed ubuntu, i thought everything would isntall automaticall
<siriusnova> mejobloggs - open a terminal
<siriusnova> and type this:
<siriusnova> glxinfo | grep dri
<ScreaminIk1> no
<mooreand13213> can anyone help me
<siriusnova> and tell me if it says something like Direct Rendering Enabled or something
<mooreand13213> ?
<HiP_P> so was that no?
<Warbo> iamelite: Well you seem to know far more about it than me, it's just that I thought the reason GNOME and other desktops use software cursors is because hardware ones look like crap (Windows anyone?)
<wastrel> glxinfo | grep render
<wastrel> ScreaminIk1:  so when he tries to connect, is it an auth issue or he can't even connect?
<siriusnova> !nvidia
<mooreand13213> anyone have any reason as to why ubuntu would work under safe graphics mode, and not after install? all i get is a bunch of random colored squares when i try to run ubuntu, and i cant do anything
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<slew> is it possible to add a w32 partition to an established ubuntu system? [without having to reinstall ubunutu?] 
<ScreaminIk1> no connect
<siriusnova> mejobloggs read that
<siriusnova> !nvidia
<iamelite> Hardware cursors are meerly 3d"FX" Hardware processed User interface. It helps for lagless... ness. in games expecially. IE: Quake (any), Unreal(any) a hardware cursor helps your aim.
<siriusnova> this
<wastrel> ScreaminIk1:  do you connect through a router?  is there a firewall on your computer or the router?  do you have NAT running on the router?
<DonL> wastrel: does he know what the bar is? I think I never used it in Windows, and maybe that's a new thing
<ScreaminIk1> it's a switch. no firmware....
<mooreand13213> can someone help me plz? id greatly appreciate it
<Warbo> Has anyone found ATI cards run slowly when trying to process translucent/blurry things? I have an ATI which should be twice as fast as my Nvidia but the Nvidia renders blurs easily
<wastrel> ScreaminIk1:  so your machine has a valid routable IP?
<siriusnova> mooreand13213 - whats your video card?
<ScreaminIk1> ...
<mooreand13213> its probably something minor, but im completely new to linux
<ScreaminIk1> ... he can ping it
<mejobloggs> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<mooreand13213> nvidia geforce 6800
<iamelite> Warbo i have a 9600xt. as well as a GFFX 5200, i havent had a chance to check it out.
<siriusnova> moore - are you using the nvidia drivers?
<siriusnova> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<mooreand13213> i would assume
<wastrel> ScreaminIk1:  well ping is potentially your outside address, if you're doing nat & port forwarding it wouldn't mean he was talking to the ssh host :] 
<mooreand13213> as long as they are automatically installed
<siriusnova> mooreand13213 - the yare not
<siriusnova> are
<tronica> what port does ssh operate on
<siriusnova> nvidia drivers are not installed by default
<ScreaminIk1> yes
<ScreaminIk1> ip is valid
<iamelite> Whats the apt code for ATI drivers. (radeon)
<mooreand13213> how do i install them if i cant get in though?
<Warbo> 3D models run OK, but some screensavers and demos I have run like crap, and I've just turned on Composite to find that translucent windows slow everything doen (so I am just using shadows, which are acceptable)
<iamelite> i just reinstalled ubuntu... Because i think i messed up wine... and still learning :D
<siriusnova> mooreand1323 and whoever needs to install nvidia drivers read this:
<siriusnova> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<wastrel> ScreaminIk1:  so can you ssh to localhost, or ssh to this system from other hosts?
<pvd2006> whats the wikki site to install nvidia binaries on dapper?
<siriusnova> set it up through that
<mooreand13213> thank u very much
<siriusnova> np
<Warbo> iamelite: There are three drivers for ATI. "ati" and "radeon" are in Ubuntu, "fglrx" isn't by default
<mooreand13213> i figured it was easy solution
<DonL> siriusnova: thanks. that's what people need
<ardchoille> !tell pvd2006 about nvidia
<Usunny> its on the howto pange
<siriusnova> DonL - yeah
<Usunny> page*
<iamelite> FGLRX i need for games tho.
<HiP_P> okey cheers nite
<ScreaminIk1> swarm@serverIke:~/myMusic/AlFranken$ ssh 127.0.0.1
<ScreaminIk1> ssh: connect to host 127.0.0.1 port 22: Connection refused
<siriusnova> Nvidia drivers dont get installed by default, Neither do the drivers for the newer ATI cards
<mooreand13213> do i do this in safe graphics mode since i cant get in normally?
<siriusnova> moore - yes
<Warbo> iamelite: With your card you do. The Wiki page on !ati tells you how (I have an older card so radeon gives me 3D)
<mooreand13213> alright, ty
<wastrel> ScreaminIk1:  ok well - do you have an ssh server installed & running ;] 
<ScreaminIk1> ...
<ScreaminIk1> how do i know?
<wastrel> ScreaminIk1:  apt-cache policy openssh-server
<iamelite> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<slew> is it possible to add a w32 partition to an established ubuntu system? [without having to reinstall ubunutu?] 
<Warbo> I might change that Wiki page if it doesn't say anything about "radeon"
<siriusnova> slew - what do you mean, a new partition from a whole ubuntu system?
<Warbo> AAA! I can't right click!
<__mikem> I said it before and Ill say it again: How to use an ati video card, 1 mount on woden post, 2 load shotgun, 3 fire at will, 4 buy an nvidia
<wastrel> ScreaminIk1:  if it's installed, try nmap localhost or telnet localhost 22  to see if it's running.
<Warbo> The menu disappears straight away
<siriusnova> __mikem - what kind of ati card is it?
<ardchoille> __mikem: hahaha
<slew> siriusnova, yah, i suppose. basically i kinda need a w32 partition but id really rather not have to start over with ubuntu.
<siriusnova> lol
<Warbo> slew: Yes, just add it to /etc/fstab
<__mikem> I have made that joke 20 times in here, and it still hasn't gotten old
<pvd2006> I love how much easier it is to install software on Debian based distros:)
<Warbo> slew: Do you have the partition already, or do you want to shrink Ubuntu to make it?
<siriusnova> slew - i think you can resize your current ubuntu partition
<siriusnova> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<ardchoille> pvd2006: indeed :)
<slew> both: i dont have the w32 partion, i'll need to install it
<slew> i have 100+gig free on this drive
<siriusnova> slew - yeah your going to have to resize your ubuntu partition to make it smaller
<siriusnova> using gparted
<siriusnova> then install onto the empty partition
<siriusnova> use gparted
<pvd2006> complex software*
<ScreaminIk1> zomg ily
<slew> ok
<siriusnova> they have a nice livecd
<slew> i'll try it out
<slew> thanks
<siriusnova> np
<siriusnova> NEXT
<siriusnova> ;)
<__mikem> someone released a review flamming ubuntu dapper. I read the review, and most of the problems he claimed to have encountered, I never noticed
<Warbo> slew: If you have free space then that is fine. Windows will overwrite the Master Boot Record when it is installed, so just reinstall GRUB from a LiveCD
<slew> =] 
<siriusnova> yeah that too
<siriusnova> your going to have to reinstall grub after you install windows xp as it over writes the MBR (the area which tells your computer which OS to boot)
<tronica> __mikem: do you have a link
<iamelite> Im really excited about Dumping windows. i swear its like this fat chick i married 30 years ago. that has been bitching at me to rub her feet every day since (Reference to take care of me: with Antivirus, upgrades"Software") And every time mentioning... you cant sirvive without me. your my bitch... Tho im only 21... i feel like im being treated like a cheap hooker by microsoft.
<__mikem> YEs hold on
<loveJesus> hi
<tronica> howdy
<iiiears> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<loveJesus> how can I get firefox to support playinf streaming apple quicktime files?
<Warbo> __mikem: People don't go dancing in the streets when there system does what it is supposed to, so you only hear from the few for whom it doesn't work
<loveJesus> how can I get firefox to support playing streaming apple quicktime videos please?
<siriusnova> loveJesus !mozilla-mplayer
<siriusnova> err
<subvertir> does anyone know how to get fglrx working without copying older versions of the driver?
<DonL> iamelite: Say what you really mean!
<siriusnova> !mozilla-mplayer
<ubotu> I know nothing about mozilla-mplayer
<loveJesus> !mozilla-mplayer
<siriusnova> hmm
<siriusnova> ok one sec
<loveJesus> siriusnova: eh?
<siriusnova> loveJesus - install the win32codecs in the repsitories
<Warbo> subvertir: What model is your card
<subvertir> mobility 9000
<iiiears> !info mozilla-mplayer
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 3.17-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 421 kB, installed size 1500 kB
<loveJesus> siriusnova: i did that! and itm doesnt play quciktime videos
<siriusnova> loveJesus then install that
<loveJesus> siriusnova: i did that! and itm doesnt play quciktime videos through Firefox
<Warbo> subvertir: Don't use fglrx, use radeon
<subvertir> radeon sucks ass
<loveJesus> siriusnova: its installed
<iamelite> DonL You mean like, I want to take a Supersized Cactus and Shup it up Bill Gates A**
<subvertir> fglrx was working fine =(
<siriusnova> loveJesus - did you install mozilla-mplayer?
<__mikem> tronica, Warbo, http://www.tectonic.co.za/view.php?id=1026
<loveJesus> siriusnova: I can play videos but firefox wont
<tronica> __mikem: thanks
<DonL> iamelite: lol
<Warbo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RadeonDriverHowto
<siriusnova> loveJesus - did you install mozilla-mplayer or just win32codecs ?
<loveJesus> siriusnova: mozilla-mplayer is already the newest version.
<loveJesus> siriusnova: yes
<siriusnova> hmm k
<Warbo> subvertir: fglrx doesn't work on older cards (like mine)
<siriusnova> weird
<subvertir> Why would I want to use a driver developed by someone other than the manufacturer of the card?
<siriusnova> did you restart firefox ?
<__mikem> tronica, please note, I do not aggree with that review, I think its a load of crap
<loveJesus> siriusnova: but websiters says missing plugins!  Any ideas?
<loveJesus> siriusnova: yes
<Warbo> subvertir: Why the hell are you using Ubuntu? Go get an Intel OS now!
<loveJesus> siriusnova: rebooted and restarted many times
<DShepherd> how do I kill X that is running on a specific display
<DShepherd> ?
<Warbo> subvertir: That's why
<loveJesus> siriusnova: any ideas?
<subvertir> CPUs != GPUs
<iamelite> Seriously tho. if anyone know how to shift my Resources to Aid Wine in Emulating my games. (i am running a P3 733) a nearly impossible take... that can only be undertaken by the most Creative nerd! Then by god help me and save the world too.
<snakema1> hey kids - sometimes when I'm logged in to my main computer from VNC on my laptop, it slows down the main machine...how do I kick VNC clients?
<loveJesus> siriusnova: does your firefox play them?
<siriusnova> loveJesus - thats weird, if you install w32codecs and then mozilla-mplayer everything should just work
<siriusnova> yes
<subvertir> I use an intel-developed driver for my wireless card because the specs aren't public
<loveJesus> siriusnova: can you try this: https://wordsofpeace.org.au/discover/DMStep2.php?returnto=nsw
<siriusnova> and all i did was sudo aptitude install w32codecs mozilla-mplayer
<loveJesus> siriusnova: can you tell me if that file works
<siriusnova> k
<__mikem> The best emulation solution is vmware, case closed
<Warbo> subvertir: Why the hell use a driver that absolutely no software on your computer actually understands?
<loveJesus> siriusnova: thanks
<iamelite> VMWARE?
<siriusnova> loveJesus - there is no video there
<DShepherd> siriusnova: you can apt-get install w32codecs?
<iamelite> *PRocessing VM ware
<siriusnova> DSheperd - yes its available through a repository
<siriusnova> seveas i think
<DShepherd> siriusnova: ok
<snakema1> disconnecting vnc clients from target computer...anyone?
<loveJesus> siriusnova: click on: Watch the  Discovering More video on-line.
<DonL> __mikem: yeah, I never had much luck with Wine
<DShepherd> siriusnova: i want to kill a xserver that is running on a specific display..how do i do that
<loveJesus> siriusnova: https://wordsofpeace.org.au/discover/DMStep2.php?returnto=nsw
<loveJesus> siriusnova: click on: Watch the  Discovering More video on-line.
<loveJesus> siriusnova: does it work for you?
<__mikem> DonL, cedega is prety solid for gaming, but not much else, wine is only good for running certain programs like office.
<loveJesus> siriusnova: w32codecs is already the newest version.
<loveJesus> mozilla-mplayer is already the newest version.
<siriusnova> loveJesus - i cant find any pages that have video on them heh
<siriusnova> loveJesus - ok do this
<siriusnova> go here
<loveJesus> siriusnova: are you blind? LOL
<loveJesus> siriusnova: ok where? :)
<tronica> lovejesus. make sure after you install those restart firefox
<blind> lol no he's not
<iamelite> REquesting Explination of vmware plz
<blind> I am!
<Warbo> Some sites block streams if they aren't accessed by specific players (like QuickTime player)
<loveJesus> tronica: been done many times
<DonL> __mikem: Yes. You need to buy one of those for sure for gaming. For office, I really like openoffice anyway so that's not a problem
<loveJesus> siriusnova: go where?
<siriusnova> 1 sec
<loveJesus> siriusnova: ok
<__mikem> lol @ blind
<DShepherd> !faq
<ubotu> faq is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonQuestions Official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<loveJesus> blind: lol
<burepe1> is there a good program to convert ogg to mp3?
<loveJesus> burepe: define good
<__mikem> DonL, aggreed, I like open office so much, I don't even use ms office when I am in windows
<loveJesus> siriusnova: you still here?
<siriusnova> loveJesus - http://trailers.apple.com/trailers/disney/ratatouille/pop_apple.html?size=small
<siriusnova> go there
<siriusnova> tell me if something happens
<FREAK--> can some one help me update my kernel
<FREAK--> ??
<Warbo> VMWare is not an emulator and neither is WINE. Bochs is probably the "best" emulator of PCs but it takes a lot of setting up (so Qemu is the easiest)
<DonL> __mikem: I have secretly installed it in a couple of computers at work (MS ones) and I don't think anyone realizes it!
<Warbo> burepe1: soundconverter (make sure you have MP3 plugins for gstreamer)
<loveJesus> siriusnova: it says additional plugins are requaired to play it!
<siriusnova> hrmm
<loveJesus> siriusnova: what do I do now?
<iiiears> If you like QEMU - you can add kqemu. to speed things up.
<siriusnova> loveJesus type about:plugins in the firefox address bar
<FREAK--> can some one help me?
<Warbo> iiiears: But then it wouldn't be an emulator and my argument dies :)
<loveJesus> siriusnova: ok
<__mikem> DonL, have you seen those users actually use it and not realize whats going on, or do they just not know its there
<iiiears> Okay.
<vanberge> FREAK--: what is your prob?
<siriusnova> do you see any Quicktime there?
<iamelite> Vmware Vs QEMU
<loveJesus> siriusnova: what you want me to show you?
<FREAK--> i need to update my kernel and i forget how
<siriusnova> yes
<loveJesus> siriusnova: nothing about quicktime
<Warbo> siriusnova: Some sites which stream quicktime block vertain players. I know pokerchannel.com does
<DonL> __mikem: Yeah. I've seen them open MS office files and they don't know. They don't know computers either
<vanberge> FREAK--: you mean just get the latest version?
<iiiears> Grab VMWare iif you have 299 dollars. else QEMU is it.
<__mikem> Warbo, I know vmware is not an emulator, It is a virtualization program, but it is the most reliable
<FREAK--> vanberge, yes
<siriusnova> Warbo - it should work on the apple site, i bet he doesnt have the correct codecs installed
<loveJesus> siriusnova: nothing about quicktime! what now?
<Warbo> siriusnova: OK
<vanberge> FREAK--: do you mean as simple as running updat manager and getting the latest updates?  that iwll get the latest kernel?
<siriusnova> loveJesus do you have a section titled "mplayerplug-in"
<siriusnova> in the about:pluguns area
<FREAK--> vanberge,  yes
<__mikem> DonL, thats scary, considering a lot of the options are under different menus and in different places on open office than they are on ms office
<nomasteryoda|w> latest Ubuntu kernel
<Warbo> __mikem: I wrote the Wiki page on VMWare by the way :) (well, the commands were from someone else, but I formatted it)
<nomasteryoda|w> not latest on net
<loveJesus> siriusnova: mplayerplug-in doesnt appear anywhere
<DonL> FREAK--: Is there something not working that you want working that a new kernel might fix?
<vanberge> FREAK--: system > administration > updat manager
<siriusnova> loveJesus - are you using the default firefox with ubuntu ?
<ardchoille> bbiab
<loveJesus> siriusnova: it says: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.8) Gecko/20051111 Firefox/1.5
<__mikem> THe only thing I don't like about open office is it takes a while to innitialize under windows
<siriusnova> thats really weird
<iamelite> I am going to Attempt QEMU its explination is simple
<__mikem> I never heard of QEMU
<__mikem> !qemu
<loveJesus> siriusnova: 1.5 firefox
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<nomasteryoda|w> quemu is nice
<siriusnova> loveJesus - wait does it say Ubuntu / Dapper anywhere?
<nomasteryoda|w> slow, but nice
<mejobloggs> siriusnova: well... i managed to break the gui
<loveJesus> siriusnova: im using breezy
<nomasteryoda|w> vmware-player ... in the repos is faster
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> anyone running swiftfox?
<__mikem> based on the ubotu factoid, it looks like a free version of vmware
<siriusnova> loveJesus - ohh
<mejobloggs> siriusnova: now i have only terminal thing
<tronica> i tried swiftfox
<Warbo> Qemu is easy to use, but kqemu is NOT (it doesn't load at boot, so I have actually made a bootup script which reruns "make install")
<nomasteryoda|w> __mikem, it is free
<loveJesus> siriusnova: nothing about Ubuntu
<siriusnova> loveJesus - i thought you were using dapper, i dont know about breezy. It's probably broken
<FREAK--> oook i have the latest, but it doesnt feel like it
<__mikem> My brother didn't pay all that money for a copyof vmware workstation for nothing, so I might as well use it untill they update then I may switch over
<mejobloggs> siriusnova: how can i fget my gui back?
<nomasteryoda|w> Mark talked about it 2 weeks ago on TheLinuxLink Techshow
<loveJesus> siriusnova: are you brain dead?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> tronica: was it any better , performance wise?
<iiiears> QEMU  is the best thing since sliced bread. - make a mistake installing an app. - boot a new image.
<jrib> I'm trying to run debuild -S on a package and I am getting this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16346 but gpg --clearsign works fine on a random text file.  Any ideas on what is going on?
<__mikem> nomasteryoda|w I know its free, but I called their customer service, and according to them, the vmware server will always be free, its not like microsoft where they make the beta free but the release is pay-for
<siriusnova> mejobloggs - just undo allthe steps
<mejobloggs> uh... got no idea how
<tronica> i couldn't tell any difference
<siriusnova> you did to install XGL / compiz
<loveJesus> siriusnova: how can I upgrade Opera to 9.0?
<iiiears> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> tronica: where did u get all the dependencies?
<Warbo> QEMU should be built from source, and you need two versions of GCC just to do that (to get KQemu built) then I have to reinstall it at boot (and reset permissions)
<siriusnova> loveJesus - get the download from the opera web page they have a download there
<siriusnova> for Ubuntu
<eXistenZ> Is ubotu an eggdrop?
<mejobloggs> siriusnova: where do i find my X11 config thing?
<tronica> n0ctuRnaL: let me see, hld on
<siriusnova> mejobloggs /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<loveJesus> siriusnova: for ubuntu?
<siriusnova> mejobloggs - what did you follow to set up XGL ?
<loveJesus> siriusnova: they have Opera for ubuntu?
<siriusnova> loveJesus - yes
<DonL> Oh! By the way, I hardly ever use Opera. My browser of choice has always been Firefox. Right now I'm using the irc chat built into Opera, and I'm really impressed.
<loveJesus> siriusnova: no they dont
<Warbo> DonL: I have finally got a dark theme which is coherent, but Opera uses a different toolkit, so I would need to find a matching dark grey/blue theme
<tronica> n0ctuRnal: i think i found a deb of, let me see if i can get ahold if again
<loveJesus> DonL: anything impresses you :P
<DonL> Warbo: Don't know about themes. I'm just using the default
<siriusnova> loveJesus - http://www.opera.com/download/?platform=linux
<siriusnova> its right there
<DonL> loveJesus: I must admit I'm impressed easily!
<tronica> n)ctuRnal: well i cant find that deb, but i found a guide
<tronica> n0turnal: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=142798
<loveJesus> DonL: yeah we know :)
<iamelite> OK, Heres a good Question, i currently have *No* wine installed. However there is a note of a Dapper WoW-Wine Patch. It would seem that for dapper theres a full install of wine, that i can download.
<loveJesus> siriusnova: ok ty!  if I install Dapper from the CD will firefox work?
<__mikem> Firebird8 could you make up your mind and quit that
<iamelite> Is this true. or will i mess up the computer by installing it
<siriusnova> loveJesus - yes
<Firebird8> __mikem, sorry bout that
<siriusnova> install dapper anyway its better then breezy
<Warbo> iamelite: "sudo apt-get install wine"
<Firebird8> my brother
<loveJesus> siriusnova: I should maybe upgrade to Dapper then
<siriusnova> yeah you should
<loveJesus> siriusnova: will upgrade break anything?
<siriusnova> loveJesus - well id rather install from a blank cd
<Warbo> iamelite: That will only work on 32bit x86 though
<pvd2006> Im putting xgl on ubuntu and I got this error when trying to run  compiz-start.py, http://pastebin.ca/70342
<loveJesus> siriusnova: why?
<siriusnova> i mean blank hd
<loveJesus> siriusnova: why?
<siriusnova> because upgrading can tend to break thing
<siriusnova> things
<siriusnova> but no harm in trying
<loveJesus> siriusnova: ok
<DonL> loveJesus: I just did it last week. I was quite scared, but I followed the instructions on the wiki and no problems
<siriusnova> justmake sure you backup everything
<iamelite> Warbo that is the latest version of wine, yes. However i have made note of a WoW-Wine patched install... and the notes deleted due to install... Ill go find it
<loveJesus> siriusnova: ive made a mirror copy on another HD anyway, so I can try
<siriusnova> yeah give it a shot
<s|k> is it normal for eclipse to eat 100% of the cpu?
<siriusnova> i prefer a clean "fresh" install
<siriusnova> but then thats just me
<loveJesus> DonL: im not worried because I have created a mirror copy of hda to hdb so if it breaks I simply copy from hdb to hda and back to normal ;)
<Warbo> iamelite: There is also an Ubuntu repository from the makers of WINE (winehq.org)
<DonL> siriusnova: me too, but no probs this time
<DonL> loveJesus: good idea
<tronica> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd, did you catch that
<loveJesus> siriusnova: with a new install, that means I have to install limewire again, and mp3 support, settings etc :(
<snakema1> what do I do if System Monitor shows spikes in CPU usage, but the process list doesn't attribute it to any one thing?
<siriusnova> loveJesus - yes true
<siriusnova> so try upgrading
<loveJesus> snakema1: scream
<Warbo> snakema1: Be glad that it doesn't stay at 100% and get on with whatever it is you are doing
<siriusnova> and if things break you can always start from scratch :P
<loveJesus> siriusnova: yeah! ty
<loveJesus> later
<loveJesus> siriusnova: yes, and im not worried because I have created a mirror copy of hda to hdb so if it breaks I simply copy from hdb to hda and back to normal ;)
<iamelite> Warbo: from what i understand, the program requires a patch in order to be functional with "World of warcraft" Due to targeting errors. i managed to find a prebuilt package somewheres.
<snakema1> I'm not a big fan of jesus
<DonL> loveJesus: some people who are smarter than me keep their (home) folder seperate, and don't have to re-install everything
<loveJesus> DonL: ok
<loveJesus> later, God bless
<Warbo> iamelite: If the package is called "wine" then be careful that it doesn't get overwritten during an upgrade/dist-upgrade
<__mikem> snakema1 then thow art condemed to the fires of eternal **********
<snakema1> awesome.
<wastrel> thou
<DonL> Warbo: Yeah. There are a bunch of things to look for like that
<Krhis> snakema1, I was temped in rejoining this chat with my HailSatan nick. >.>
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> tronica: i got it now , thank you
<iamelite> Warbo: I dont belive i understand what you mean
<__mikem> lol @ Krhis
<Krhis> XD
<DonL> I say my upgrade went well. What I mean is that it didn't totally tank. There were a couple things that needed attention, but I thought it was minor
<snakema1> stupid jesus freaks.
<mooreand13213> still having trouble with nvidia drivers guys
<__mikem> hey, I take offence
<foxiness> what the window manager are in use on ubuntu?
<snakema1> anyway...looks like system monitor doesn't show other processes
<iamelite> JEsus loves you this i know... so does micheal jackson. but at least ones real
<Hobbsee> snakema1: that's inappropriate and against the COC, thanks
<Warbo> DonL: Some people who are REALLY smart keep a seperate partition within their home, so that their files and settings are seperate, allowing them to use the same partition of files across multiple systems :)
<snakema1> like...stuff run by root
<mooreand13213> ran sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common and it is still doing the same thing
<Hobbsee> iamelite: : that's inappropriate and against the COC, thanks
<snakema1> looks like xorg is chewin gup cpu
<DonL> Warbo: maybe I'll learn to do that eventually. I hope
<Krhis> snakema1, View > All Proc?
<Krhis> I'm always using ps
<iamelite> Hobbsee: :-/
<mooreand13213> anyone know of anything else that i could do?
<Warbo> foxiness: GNOME= Metacity, KDE= Kwin, XFCE= (I don't know) but there is also blackbox, fluxbox, window maker, enlightenment0.16
<__mikem> Warbo xfwm
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> tronica: does firefox have to be installed in order for the swiftfox to work?
<snakema1> Krhis: awesome..I didn't see that
<__mikem> Enlightenment is the most annoying window manager I ever used
<Krhis> ^^
<Warbo> __mikem: I was guessing it would start with X and end in WM :)
<tronica> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd, hmm...not sure i left mine installed and it carried over my prefs
<DonL> mooreand13213: It can be frustrating figuring out that stuff, but you will do it
<Krhis> __mikem, I can agree. I don't like the Mouse + Keyboard combo's.
<__mikem> Warbo ;)
<Warbo> __mikem: It's fantastic, I am in the latest build now (0.16.8)
<mooreand13213> anyone help me with nvidia drivers? i installed in safe graphics mode and recovery mode but it didnt work
<tronica> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd, can't rember for sure as its been like a year since i've used it
<snakema1> is Xorg X windows? can I kill it?
<foxiness> Warbo, is there a way from CLI to know what in use?
<Warbo> mooreand13213: How did you install? Packages?
<Krhis> I'm using the latest dev build of Fluxbox.
<snakema1> no guts no glory...
<__mikem> I like kde, and xfce, and I can live with gnome, for a minimalist system, I think fluxbox is the way to go
<Warbo> foxiness: You can use "ps ax" to see the running processes
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> tronica: alright , ty
<mooreand13213> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common
<Warbo> mooreand13213: What does "sudo modprobe nvidia" do?
<iamelite> Well then.
<mooreand13213> idk, i cant get into linux
<elw> loads the nvidia kernel module?
<mooreand13213> im under windows right now
<DonL> __mikem: I too like XFCE, but I don't know how to use it properly yet. Gnome does everything I want for now
<Krhis> I can't live with KDE..... Too much eyecandy, hard time finding out where to go to get one option configured.
<wastrel> yup
<iamelite> What do i do with a tar.gz file...
<Eleaf> open it
<elw> tar -xvzf file.tar.gz
<Krhis> Decompress it, Eleaf. XD
<Hobbsee> !compile > Eleaf
<Hobbsee> !compile > iamelite
<Warbo> mooreand13213: Oh, OK. What I was going to suggest (maybe write this down for later) is to install "module-assistant" then run it (with sudo) and use that to build your module (it is pretty straight forward, it has a menu in CLI)
<__mikem> Krhis, I generally remove any of the eye candy when I use kde, I just like the window manager it uses, and the ability to customize it
<Eleaf> lol
<Eleaf> Hobbsee, ...
<Krhis> Ah.
<DonL> Krhis: Yeah. Me too. The bouncing icons are cool for about a minute. Then you start thinking about how much real estate they cost
<Eleaf> Hobbsee, I know how to compile lols
<iamelite> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first!)
<__mikem> DonL, you should play around with xfce, you can get a live cd of xubuntu, and that should be plenty
<mooreand13213> warbo: do that where? at recovery mode thing?
<Hobbsee> Eleaf: yeah, got the wrong nick
<Krhis> DonL, KDE is everything plus a bag of chips.
<Eleaf> Hobbsee, =) oh.
<DonL> __mikem: Done that. Play with it sometimes.
<foxiness> !linux
<ubotu> linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<DonL> Krhis: I'll take the chips and leave the KDE thanks
<Warbo> mooreand13213: It will run in a terminal (console) yes, just make sure you have Interney access when you do it
<elw> i just bought the "ubuntu hacks" book
<elw> =)
<__mikem> Hey, linux owes 75 percent of its desktop market share to kde
<mooreand13213> warbo: what exactly am i going to be doing with this module-assistant?
<c01100011> How do I fix gdesklets transparancy when using Xorg ?
<elw> are you guys all using xchat-gnome or what?
<foxiness> __mikem, and less than 10% from other DE i think
<tronica> xchat-gnome here
<[Ex0r] > Does anybody here know of any equally flexible CAD software as compared to autocad ?
<Warbo> mooreand13213: It will take the nvidia-kernel-source (you choose nvidia out of a list of modules that you want) and extract it, build it for your kernel then create and install a package of it
<quantux> chatzilla
<snakema1> haha...let me tell you about a little process you're NOT suppose to kill...it's called Xorg
<Kazukisan> when ever i put a music cd or sometimes data cd's in my drive it pops up on the desktop for a second and the disapears and wonts let me mount it ????
<DonL> __mikem: I like the minimalist approach. Have you tried Slax? I like Debian too much to go there completely, but they have a nice small system like DSL that can fit on a business card cd
<mooreand13213> warbo: gotcha. i guess it is a nvidia driver problem that im having and not anything else right?
<c01100011> Ex0r - nothing draft wise comparable to autocad, if it is the 3d modeling you are after, Blender is a 3ds max type program that will blow you away
<Warbo> mooreand13213: I am guessing so
<__mikem> DonL, I have another virtual machine with freebsd on it, so I do minimalist systems also, I sort of swing both ways
<__mikem> lol in a matter of speaking
<mooreand13213> warbo: ty
<elw> my lcd display has this wierd "quiver" thing going on, mostly in the upper left corner, it is on a kvm, with windows xp and windows is fine on it, any ideas?
<[Ex0r] > c01100011, already got that :) looking for autocad typed software so i can make up some blueprints for my fathers house. I've got autocad for windows, but no more windows :\
<DonL> __mikem: Good for you. I never tire of trying new things. That's what brought me out of the singular system mind set
<mooreand13213> warbo: let me make sure i have this straight. i boot into recovery mode and run "sudo apt-get module-assistant"?
<c01100011> Ex0r- haven't found anything decent, I am an Architect by trade and would love a good drafting linux application
<Warbo> [Ex0r] : VMWare is perfect for those few "must have" apps
<tronica> [Ex0r] , try running autocad under wine
<[Ex0r] > Warbo, also very intensive :)
<Warbo> mooreand13213: Yes, then when it is installed you run "sudo module-assistant"
<c01100011> Ex0r - Autocad can be wined, it isn't tooo bad,
<[Ex0r] > I think I was reading that crossover office runs the latest autocad
<mooreand13213> warbo: thanks a lot, ur a lifesaver :)
<__mikem> I installed fluxbox on the freebsd box, but I find myself spending more time in text mode on that thing, I just don't feel like starting X for simple things like running an irc client
<Warbo> c01100011: I find Flash in WINE is unbearable, so I doubt a 3D app would do well
<Back_Space> whats the command to restart apache??
<[Ex0r] > Warbo, it's not a 3d app :)
<Warbo> [Ex0r] : Oh? Must be more orthographic then. My bad
<c01100011> Warbo - It works well untill you start to create 3d solids
<[Ex0r] > Warbo, It's autocad, used for computer aided drafting. Doing concept designs for cars, blueprints for houses, etc.
<__mikem> I like open source as much as the next person, but for emulation, vmware is still the best way to go in my oppinion, and they have a free version
<[Ex0r] > as far as I know it can't do 3d
<Warbo> [Ex0r] : Yes, but I assumed it would have a real-time 3D representation of the structured drawings
<[Ex0r] > ahhhh, nope
<Warbo> __mikem: It's NOT an emulator!
<Warbo> :)
<__mikem> Warbo, I know ;), but most programs that are by definition emulators are to cumbersome to use
<elw> what is a good console based irc client?
<mejobloggs> Age of Empires 2 very hard to get going on linux?
<tronica> Back_Space, /etc/rc.d/init.d/apachectl restart
<[Ex0r] > elw, irssi is the ONLY one, to my knowledge
<Warbo> __mikem: Not JITs tied into OSs (think "Classic" on OSX and "Petunia" on AmigaOS4)
<elw> ok, thanks Ex0r
<wastrel> [Ex0r] :  elw bitchx
<iamelite> Compiling is... Quite an interesting process
<DonL> __mikem: Sometimes I feel that the maturity of some of the older GUI's wins. They may be hungrier resource wise, but it's easier to figure them out and use their file systems. I do like them to be pretty, and I do like them to be fast. The glitz I can do without.
<[Ex0r] > wastrel, bitchx is console based?
<wastrel> yes
<Back_Space> tronica: no such file
<Sjoerd-> Hello, I have installed awstats but it doesn't show imagses. They are on the sever in /usr/bin/local/awstats/wwwroot/icon/ and my apache2.conf points to that place Alias /awstatsicons "/usr/local/awstats/wwwroot/icon". When viewing the actual stats, if i go to properties of a (not working) image I see this: http://192.168.2.10/icon/other/page.png
<varsendaggr> how can i tell if i have jre  ?
<__mikem> dapper drake comes with irssi
<wastrel> varsendaggr:  java
<tronica> Back_Space, let me try it on mine
<Sjoerd-> sorry for the typos..
<Back_Space> tronica: gocha
<Warbo> varsendaggr: Try running a Java app. Or use "sudo dpkg -l | grep jre"
<Sjoerd-> any idea's?
<__mikem> DonL was that relating back to the desktop discussion we were having before?
<Warbo> varsendaggr: Try "java" and "j2re" instead of "jre" as well
<siriusnova> okay guys the wiki nvidia guide is depreciated
<tronica> Back_Space,  try /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<siriusnova> we need to fix it
<siriusnova> its screwing up too many people
<__mikem> CAN WE FIX IT? YES WE CAN!
<DonL> __mikem: Sorry. I just had a huge split and all I saw on screen was the old stuff.
<elw> is there a command like " apt-cache --what-provides /usr/bin/program ?
<Warbo> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<siriusnova> yeah that one
<siriusnova> its screwing people up
<__mikem> DonL, its alright, it was an interesting point anyway
<DonL> Must go for now. My all time favourite show is coming on
<Warbo> Dammit, forgot I can;t right click :(
<siriusnova> the one in ubuntuguide is the one we should use
<siriusnova> not that one
<__mikem> Have fun
<DonL> Night!
<Back_Space> tronica: ok thanks
<__mikem> night
<tronica> Back_Space, np
<Back_Space> tronica: wait it failed
<Sjoerd-> Anyone willing to have a look at my problem? Or is noone using awstats?
<tronica> Back_Space, whats it say
<Back_Space> tronica: oh i should use sudo
<tronica> Back_Space, yeah
<__mikem> Sometimes even sudo isn't enough, and you actually have to go root
<__mikem> atleast in fedora I ran into that a few times
<varsendaggr> __mikem, when?
<[Ex0r] > alright, time for bed
<__mikem> varsendaggr, when you are using selinux
<iamelite> Is Cedega worth buying?
<Abnix> iamelite: yes
<__mikem> iamelite, yes it is
<__mikem> It almost always works flawlessly
<alexcamilo_deb> Hello, Anyone here have experience compiling a kernel for ppc willing to help a n00b?
<varsendaggr> iamelite, what do you want to run?
<c01100011_> Gdesklets transperant backgrounds are all black when running it with Xorg. I tried --translucency but had no luck. Is there a fix
<Awesome-o2000> how do I enable WEP encryption on my wireless?
<iamelite> World of warcraft
<[Ex0r] > c01100011, I had the same problems so I stopped using it
<__mikem> iamelite, you don't need to buy it though, you can compile it from source through cvs
<wastrel> mmm wow
<Sjoerd-> Awesome-o2000, it should work by default.
<wastrel> i would play but i don't have windows
<Awesome-o2000> sjoerd, it does not work by default.
<ToHellWithGA> holla ballas.  i'm installing vmware and get this message when it tries to find C headers for my kernel: The path "/usr/src/linux/include" is not an existing directory.
<iamelite> __mikem: LOL yeah, me compile...
<varsendaggr> iamelite,    you could try to use qemu and vmplayer   to emulate windows xp  it
<Sjoerd-> Awesome-o2000, have you lookt under properties?
<iiiears> Cedega is a very good app. easy to use supports both DirectX and CD copy protections. Apps install from a single control panel.
<Sjoerd-> Awesome-o2000, of your network interface card?
<Awesome-o2000> sjoerd, I have looked via iwconfig
<__mikem> varsendaggr, that assumes he has a copy of windows lieing around
<Awesome-o2000> it says Encryption Key off
<ToHellWithGA> iamelite: after trying qemu (and being in the process of installing vmware) i'd not recommend qemu
<varsendaggr> __mikem, who doesn't?
<tronica> iamelite, theres a demo to try
<Sjoerd-> Awesome-o2000: you using dapper?
<__mikem> RIght now, all our license keys are in use
<Awesome-o2000> sjoerd, yes.
<ToHellWithGA> it was laggy and buggy on an installation of windows server 2003
<varsendaggr> ToHellWithGA,   well that is sad
<iamelite> A demo of cedega... Link plz?
<__mikem> ToHellWithGA, which version of vmware are you using?
<varsendaggr> qemu is slick
<Awesome-o2000> sjoerd, no, im sorry, I'm using xubuntu but its based on 6.06
<Sjoerd-> Awesome-o2000: Does your card support wep? Or are you confused with wpa?
<__mikem> ToHellWithGA, which version of vmware are you using?
<ToHellWithGA> __mikem: i'm installing from VMware-server-1.0.0-24927.tar.gz
<Awesome-o2000> Sjoerd-, my card is a linksys wpc54g. It supports WEP.
<Sjoerd-> Awesome-o2000: Sorry I only know you can just fill in the wep key with the 'normal' dapper.. Maybe someone else knows :)
<ToHellWithGA> and it's not feeling it when it gets to building vmmon modules
<Warbo> siriusnova: I would add the module-assistant method to the Nvidia guide (it has ALWAYS worked for me, even when the others don't) and also there should be some mention of nvidia-glx depending on linux-restricted-modules. If you don't have your restricted modules installed it will always try to install linux-restricted-modules-XXXXXX-386, so if you don't use a 386 kernel it will install linux-image-386 as well. Basically you ne
<tronica> iamelite, http://www.nzone.com/object/nzone_cedega_downloads.html
<ToHellWithGA> __mikem: do you know what i need to get "C headers that match [my]  running kernel"?
<siriusnova> Warbo - yeah
<__mikem> ToHellWithGA, a word of caution, the hardware abstraction layer for graphics on vmware server is NOT perfected and is very slow. IF you want to see vmware at its best, you would need to buy vmware workstation, you can also bypass this problem by creating the virtual machines with vmware server and playing them in vmware player as vmware player doesn't have this performance issue
<remoteBoy> is there an application that emulates a ms media center (to send video to a xbox360)
<Fabs> Hi...
<loststar4545> i downloaded xengine from the repositories but can fingure how to use it
<__mikem> TOHellWithGA apt-get build essential
<ToHellWithGA> __mikem: i'm not playing video games.  i need Sony's sonicstage
<ToHellWithGA> __mikem: i've had that for a couple hours now
<Fabs> I would like to know, how can I adquire the cd Ubuntu
* ToHellWithGA is reinstalling ubuntu with what he needs after borking it a bit messing around 0:)
<dr_willis> remoteBoy,  id check freshmeat.net :P
<iamelite> tronica: http://www.nzone.com/object/nzone_cedega_downloads.html is broken
<__mikem> TOHellWithGA even if you are not playing video games, the lag caused by the abstraction layer will be painful
<tronica> iamelite, let find another
<Warbo> Fabs: "shipit.ubuntu.com" or download it from www.ubuntu.com
<ToHellWithGA> __mikem: it's really no biggie to me
<ToHellWithGA> really really, don't sweat it
<__mikem> Ok
<ToHellWithGA> do you have a guess about my "C headers"?
<tronica> iamelite, no its not
<ToHellWithGA> i thought build-essential would include everything essential as well
<__mikem> If build-essential didn't fix it, I have no idea what the problem might be
<elw> is there a command like " apt-cache --what-provides /usr/bin/program ?
<Sjoerd-> Who is willing to give me a hand on my images problem?
<ToHellWithGA> is /usr/src/linux/include not the correct directory for those headers possibly?
<Warbo> Does build-essential get the right headers?
<iamelite> tronica: i guess it dont like me then
<__mikem> ToHellWithGA you could try apt-get update and then apt-get build-essential
<ToHellWithGA> there is no directory there
<ToHellWithGA> i'll try that
<ToHellWithGA> oh crap, i bet i've updated something big without restarting
<tronica> iamelite, is it working now
<mooreand13213> warbo: im back :) still having problems. i got an error that module-assistant couldn't be found
<ToHellWithGA> i remember there were some heavy updates in the list when i last restarted
<__mikem> in linux that usually won't matter unless you updated the kernel
<decline|lvthn> Need a credit card to buy a counter-strike server (GAME) msg me ty
<Warbo> Sjoerd-: Images as in pictures or images as in data streams dumped from a device?
<mooreand13213> im in ubuntu as a live user under safe graphics mode
<Warbo> mooreand13213: You do have Universe yes?
<iamelite> tronica: just blank to me
<ToHellWithGA> __mikem: do you know offhand if any kernel updates have occured since the initial 6.06 release?
<dr_willis> decline|lvthn,  and exactly what sort of message ya want?
<tronica> iamelite, hld on
<__mikem> Yes, there was one I think
<mooreand13213> warbo:idk, what is that
<ToHellWithGA> i just reinstalled the OS a couple hours ago, so i probably have updated the kernel
<Warbo> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto and !easysource
<ToHellWithGA> i'll give a reset a chance
<Krhis> decline|lvthn, that's OT in #ubuntu.
<__mikem> brb
<__mikem> I believe if you buy vmware esx server, you can run it on bare metal hardware
<XtortioN> Hi All, does any one know of a app that can scan for disk errors?
<Awesome-o2000> regardless of what I do I cannot get my encryption key set on in iwconfig. I have entered a key but wep does nto seem to be enabling. I beg for help.
<nomasteryoda|w> ayou can get the sever free too __mikem
<Kyral> XtortioN: the badblocks program
<Warbo> XtortioN: You can use fsck, or maybe even "dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/null"
<tronica> iamelite, http://linux.softpedia.com/get/GAMES-ENTERTAINMENT/Simulation/Cedega-9843.shtml
<mooreand13213> warbo: how would i find out if i have that?
<__mikem> I will recomend the server version when it is stable, I have voiced my oppinion on use of beta software
<Fabs> has somebody here wold like to talk with a brazilian girl!?
<XtortioN> Kyral, will this all fix drives?
<slew> anyone recommend a livecd thats good for installing grub only?
<Warbo> mooreand13213: You don't have it by default, so you probably don't (or you would remember). Look in /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment (delete the "#") the appropriate lines
<Kyral> XtortioN: it just checks the partitions
<iamelite> tronica: Cheer. it workin
<kevman> Whoah, 600 seeds on the ubuntu torrent
<tronica> iamelite, great
<XtortioN> Kyral, so you dont know of a program to fix errors?
<dr_willis> slew,  'tomsbrt' rescue cd  - is a must have tool.
<Kyral> XtortioN: define errors
<tronica> iamelite, keep in mind that works for 14 days i believe
<__mikem> I used something called freedownloadmanager to get my ubuntu cd, got it in 45 minutes with it
<Kyral> XtortioN: fsck works
<slew> dr_willis, thanks.
<iamelite> tronica: yeah i know... 14 days, then 14 days
<XtortioN> Kyral, thank you so much ill give it a shoot
<mooreand13213> warbo: it won't let me save, says its read only
<ScreaminIk1> how do i rip a cd to mp3?
<Warbo> XtortioN: I found that Breezy worked around a bad sector on my Dad's harddrive (made one partition either side, so I put one as / and one as /home) if that helps
<__mikem> IF you want a nice quick way to download ubuntu try www.freedownloadmanager.org on for size, it is perfectly safe
<Warbo> mooreand13213: Use sudo or gksudo (if you are in a GUI)
<Sjoerd-> Warbo: Just images... In the awstats stats page.
<hanasaki> 6.06 is always booting with addr:169.254.101.201  even though the NIC is auto dhcp   and if i kill the dhcpclient daemon and restart it gets the correct IP from the dhcpserver... Note:  the dhcpclient daemon is syslog ing that it gets the correct IP... yet that IP is not being set on the NIC
<iamelite> tronica: its in HTM format?
<tronica> iamelite, what :(
<XtortioN> Warbo, wow thats intresting i never knew that
<Warbo> Sjoerd-: Er, I don't know what awstats is
<iamelite> tronica: its 20+ megs, but HTM...
<Sjoerd-> Warbo: It's a stats program.
<XtortioN> Warbo, im so use to windows thanks for the tip
<tronica> iamelite, let me put on my server for you
<elw> I passed the ubuntu certified professional exam last weekend
<mooreand13213> warbo: how would i use gksudo under gedit?
* __mikem applauds
<iamelite> tronica: is that an IRC or a Linux reference "Server"
<Warbo> mooreand13213: The other way around :) ("gksudo gedit")
<slew> dr_willis, where can i find tomsbrt?
<tronica> i will post a link to download it on here
<dr_willis> slew,  google is your friend. :P
<dr_willis> slew,  let me see.. ive not updated it in ages myself. Lol
<__mikem> Google sucks, I type in free software, and it returns "free shiping when you BUY our software"
<slew> dr_willis, google hates me today
<iamelite> tronica: ok
<XtortioN> Kyral, 'sudo fsck /dev/hdb1' > is this correct?
<Sjoerd-> Is there anyone here that has an ubuntu webserver with awstats on it, willing to help me fix images problem.. They don't show on the stats pages :)
<Kyral> XtortioN: yah but make sure its NOT mounted
<Awesome-o2000> regardless of what I do I cannot get my encryption key set on in iwconfig. I have entered a key but wep does nto seem to be enabling. I beg for help.
<XtortioN> k
<Low-> anyone know how to Auto Auth on xchat-gnome? and has some time to explain please
<Abnix> Sjoerd-: what does your server (apache I presume) logs say?
<dr_willis> slew,  http://www.frozentech.com/content/livecd.php     :) hows that for a good answer!
<mooreand13213> warbo: there we go
<Warbo> mooreand13213: You should apt-get update now
<slew> dr_willis, you are a god. =] 
<FogleBird> Awesome-o2000: I had to set authmode to 2 using iwpriv
<tronica> iamelite, http://itransfer.ath.cx/cedega/
<mejobloggs> freaking linux
<slew> also found http://www.toms.net/rb/download.html
<FogleBird> Awesome-o2000: if it's a shared key encryption
<__mikem> mejobloggs, you can't solve problems when you are mad, calm down
<Cyberai> can anyone tell me an easy way to set up auto-login, so I don't have to log in every time I boot up, it just logs in for me?
<Awesome-o2000> FogleBird, I am using WEP
<dr_willis> slew,  'system rescue' cd and   tomsrtbt   are the 2 i normally have copies of - just in case..
<Sjoerd-> Abnix: The err.log of the domain is full with: [Sat Jun 24 05:10:21 2006]  [error]  [client 84.87.97.82]  File does not exist: /var/www/kamer-huren.info/icon, referer: http://www.kamer-huren.info/awstats/awstats.pl?config=kamer-huren.info&framename=mainright
<dr_willis> slew,  or use slax and build your own
<FogleBird> Awesome-o2000: yes, me to
<Warbo> Cyberai: System>Administration>Login Window Settings
<ScreaminIk1> anyone know how to rip a cd to mp3?
<Awesome-o2000> FogleBird, how do I get iwpriv
<__mikem> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<Awesome-o2000> this is unbeleivable - I can't believe I can't turn on the encrytion key in ndiswrapper
<Cyberai> sweet Warbo, thanks
<mooreand13213> warbo: if im doing all this as a live cd user, will it save it under my already installed copy on the hdd?
<tronica> iamelite, let me know when your done so i can take that off
<iamelite> tronica: my upload is 1meg :P ;) <X
<XtortioN> Kyral, is it supost to out put some thing? doesnt seam to be doing any thing, not even my hd lid is on
<FogleBird> Awesome-o2000: should already have it.  I'm not using ndiswrapper though
<iamelite> tronica: you got it dude
<Warbo> mooreand13213: You will have to mount your HDD system then use "sudo chroot /wherever/you/have/mounted/your/system" to enter your HDD system, then everything you do in that terminal will affect your system
<Kyral> XtortioN: it might have finished if it wasn't marked dirty
<carlfk> shouldn't apt-get remove nvidia-glx getrid of the binary driver?
<Kyral> XtortioN: do "sudo fsck -f /dev/hdb1"
<__mikem> doesn't binary drivers taint the kernel
<mooreand13213> warbo: so ill have to do that, then redo enabling the universe and apt-get upgrade?
<XtortioN> Kyral, yea i didnt do -f but its stald
<Warbo> mooreand13213: Yes
<ToHellWithGA> hey.  i'm still getting the error that my C sources aren't in usr/src/linux/include
<carlfk> __mikem: yeah - and somthing is causing my box to hang
<wastrel> still
<mooreand13213> warbo: it wont let me mount my hdd
<ToHellWithGA> wastrel: still :(
<Warbo> mooreand13213: Also, you may want to make sure that your system is using the same kernel version as the live CD (look in /lib/modules in both systems)
<ToHellWithGA> matter of fact there's nothing in /usr/src
<Warbo> mooreand13213: What is it's devicename?
<wastrel> ToHellWithGA:  which file is it looking for?
<__mikem> Do you know what program is specificly causing the probleM/
<Warbo> mooreand13213: And which partition is /?
<slew> which app burns an .img file?
<ToHellWithGA> wastrel: in general it's looking for C headers for the kernel
<ElBrujo> hey
<ToHellWithGA> imma try installing the "linux-source" package
<dr_willis> if its a cdrom image - try k3b
<Warbo> slew: That sounds like a harddrive or floppy image. Use dd or cat
<pvd2006> everyone in #xubuntu-xgl seems to be idle, is there anyone that has some spare time to give me a few basic guidelines on setting up XGL in xubuntu? I've searched google, ubuntu forums, compiz.net forums, can't find anything for xubuntu, only Ubuntu and Kubuntu. I was told to try in here. I've been to #xubuntu and #ubuntu-compiz as well.
<ElBrujo> i install Xfce
<ToHellWithGA> seems like a logical next step to me
<slew> k. i dont have a floppy drive so hopefully i'll be able to put it on a cd.
<mooreand13213> warbo: 146.1 gb volume is what it says underneath, and im not sure which partition its on
<ToHellWithGA> although i would think, as mike said, that should be in build-essential
<wastrel> pvd2006:  afaik ubuntu == xubuntu == kubuntu
<mooreand13213> warbo: error: device /dev/sdb1 is not removable
<mooreand13213> error: could not execute pmount
<farous> dam those property ati drivers one can not do any decent thing with the mi will stick with the open source ones from now on :(
<ElBrujo> i install Xfce over my ubuntu
<Warbo> mooreand13213: What kind of drive is it? Regular IDE, USB, SATA?
<__mikem> ubuntu = ubuntu w/ gnome kubuntu = ubuntu w/ kde xubuntu = ubuntu w/ xfce
<mooreand13213> warbo: sata i do believe
<ToHellWithGA> pvd2006: it's a package choice.  you can install all of those DEs then pick at the login screen which to use
<Warbo> mooreand13213: Ah, sdb1
<farous> mooreand13213: does the user have the proper rights set to access cd roms
<ElBrujo> and when XFCE start, change the dektop to the nautilus
<pvd2006> debs, ok
<ElBrujo> i need to fix it
<Sjoerd-> Abnix: This line is in my apache2.conf - Alias /awstatsicons "/usr/local/awstats/wwwroot/icon/" and in my and in the awstats config for the domain: DirIcons="/icon" - any idea's?
<Warbo> mooreand13213: You may as well do it from a terminal, since you will need one for chroot. Use "sudo umount /dev/sdb1" then "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt"
<mooreand13213> warbo: perhaps its not sata, its just a hard drive idk :(
<mooreand13213> its not cd rom
<durt> ElBrujo: so you dont want desktop icons?
<Warbo> mooreand13213: I was after the device name, and you gave me sdb1 so that sounds like SATA
<iamelite> tronica: k its done TY my Angelus demonicus
<tronica> iamelite, hey no prob, have fun
<mooreand13213> ah, gotcha
<__mikem> Why did they remodle xubuntu in dapper, I liked the cde look
<Warbo> mooreand13213: IDE is hda, hdb, etc. USB, SCSI and SATA are sda, sdb, etc. The partitions are XXX1, XXX2, etc.
<dr_willis> __mikem,  aparently you were one of the few.
<dr_willis> :P
<mooreand13213> warbo: ok
<__mikem> :(
<Warbo> mooreand13213: Is it mounted on /mnt now?
<__mikem> I am a traditionalist, I can't help it
<mooreand13213> warbo: yes
<Warbo> mooreand13213: OK, "sudo chroot /mnt"
<ceruleantiger> anyone familiar with apache on here? I'm a total noob and all the howtos seem to be geared towards intermediate/advanced apache users... Is there a total noob's guide somewhere I'm not looking?
<mooreand13213> warbo: done
<mario8bit> hi all
<mario8bit> is this a good place for ubuntu help?
<jmg> what is a prog i can use for renaming/retagging mp3s automatically?
<Warbo> mooreand13213: Now use "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<ceruleantiger> mario8bit sure, shoot away
* __mikem fires a flare gun
<iamelite> tronica: what does this mean "/home/steve/.setup11149: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0:"
<dr_willis> jmg,  try apt-cache search mp3  - ooodles of them
<jmg> whats the best?
<iamelite> tronica: besides my name being steve :D
<mooreand13213> warbo: and then what?
<tronica> iamelite, you need the libgtk
<ElBrujo> durt i want my xfce desktop not the gnome desktop
<mario8bit> well I have installed ubuntu 6.06 several times now and each time after setting a few things, updating, getting the nvidia drivers and rebooting a couple times I can no longer login
<iamelite> tronica: ahhh of course libgtk
<ElBrujo> i fix it change a option in the coonfiguration of destop manager
<Warbo> mooreand13213: Enable Universe in that file (ctrl-x to exit, press "y" to save and press enter to keep the same name)
<iamelite> tronica: Scratches head*
<pvd2006> ok I cant figure out where to get the debs.
<\\Roscoe\> mario8bit: Using Automatix?
<tronica> iamelite, let me see
<ElBrujo> but i need do it all times that i start xfce
<mario8bit> hmm not sure, what is Automatix?
<Warbo> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items and has been reported to break your system while doing that, please see http://help.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead.
<mooreand13213> warbo:done
<Awesome-o2000> I can see my access point. I cannot set the encryption key on. I beg for help. PLEASE, anyone, I beg you to please help me get WEP enabled
<__mikem> I once hacked xfce so it would use nautilus, it worked fine. SInce they started using thuner as their wm, theres no need anymore
<\\Roscoe\> mario8bit: I guess you're not using it... try using that script to install the common apps and nVidia drivers
<ceruleantiger> mario8bit: what are you installing exactly? Oh, and are you using the nvidia-glx package for nvidia or the installer from the nvidia site?
<iamelite> A helpful tip to all.... While learning the basics of linux... Keep a bottle of asprine handy. and a 2 liter of Vault... this will dull the pain
<farous> !wifi
<ubotu> Documentation for wireless networking can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs
<Warbo> mooreand13213: Now use apt-get update && apt-get install module-assistant
<farous> Awesome-o2000: ^ ^ read ubotu link
<tronica> iamelite, go into synaptic and install libgtk-1.2
<iamelite> tronica: AYE commander!
<durt> elbrujo: remember to save the session when you exit
<farous> Awesome-o2000: if it is wep encrypted you can use the network-admin application in gnome to set it
<__mikem> Well, I am going to bed, I am tired, good night
<AndrewRoman> andrrew
<AndrewRoman> Helli
<AndrewRoman> hello
<mario8bit> how do I get Automatix, thru the app installer? and I am just using the nvidia-glx package, not the drivers from their site
<Sjoerd-> ubotu can you please help me with my problem.. Awstats doesn't show icons in the stats pages :(
<ubotu> I know nothing about can you please help me with my problem.. Awstats doesn't show icons in the stats pages :(
<ElBrujo> durt
<Sjoerd-> you type fast ubotu
<AndrewRoman> Linux can be very difficult to use
<mario8bit> as it is now I can get to the login screen and type in my user/pass but then i just get to a blank screen where I can move around the cursor but the desktop doesn't load
<ElBrujo> were i save the seesion?
<Awesome-o2000> it isnt setting.
<AndrewRoman> and Ubuntu dosent change that
<Awesome-o2000> I can set it in the apps
<Awesome-o2000> but when I run iwconfig it says encryption key off
<mooreand13213> warbo: couldn't find package module-assistant
<ElBrujo> durt were i save the sesion?
<durt> elbrujo: doesn't xfce prompt you to save it when you try to quit?
<Warbo> mooreand13213: You sure you enabled universe?
<AndrewRoman> Can I Open RPM Packages with Ubuntu?
<Warbo> !tell mooreand13213 about universe
<ElBrujo> nop
<Sjoerd-> !tell Sjoerd- about awstats
<ubotu> I know nothing about awstats
<Warbo> AndrewRoman: Use alien to turn it into a deb
<durt> go to the settings manager -> sessions and startup, and choose "prompt"
<iamelite> tronica: Sucessful installation, i prolly should however... reboot for the Glrx drivers.
<dr3wster> does anyone here know php?
<AndrewRoman> Where d I get Alien? (Sorry Im new!)
<mike__> what program do i use to open .deb files with?
<tronica> iamelite, just restart X ctl+alt+backspace
<nomasteryoda> woW!! AIGLX is cool
<Warbo> AndrewRoman: Synaptic Package Manager
<AndrewRoman> alright Im checking it out
<wastrel> why are you telling a total newb to alien an rpm when you don't even know what the rpm is, & it's probably in the repos
<Warbo> AndrewRoman: If you don't know that then you probably don't know about Ubuntu packages. Check in Synaptic that your RPM isn;t already in Ubuntu
<Warbo> AndrewRoman: Also...
<nomasteryoda> as a deb...
<Warbo> !tell AndrewRoman about universe
<ToHellWithGA> for future reference, the problem i had with vmware installation was related to the package "linux-headers" for my specific kernel.  to get the right headers the command i used was "sudo apt-get install linux-headers$(uname -r)"
<asathoor> hi
<ToHellWithGA> if anybody asks about that in here, now i (and whoever read that) will have that in an IRC log
<asathoor> i just upgraded to 6.06 - now there are 3 kernels on my pc - how can I remove the deprecated?
<jeska> er, can anyone help me with write permissions on a slave drive?
<Warbo> ToHellWithGA: Thank goodness for that. I have put build-essential and linux-headers<kernel version> in every Wiki guide I have written, so at least now I know that build-essential doesn't install them anyway (I wasn't sure)
<Hobbsee> asathoor: remove linux-image-whatever from synaptic - but it's a good idea to keep old kernels anyway
<mooreand13213> warbo: installed it through synaptic package manager
<Warbo> jeska: If it is NTFS then it can't be done
<asathoor> thanx hobbsee
<Warbo> mooreand13213: NOOOOO!
<Warbo> mooreand13213: You have to do it in the chrooted terminal!
<ToHellWithGA> Warbo: i find it very odd that my kernel version is blahblahblah386
<jeska> ah, damn it. thanks, Warbo
<mooreand13213> warbo: darn
<ToHellWithGA> i'd think there would be a 686 build since i use a pentium 4 processor
<mooreand13213> it wouldnt work at terminal
<tronica> ToHellWithGA, just install the 686
<Warbo> mooreand13213: The terminal is in your HDD system (with chroot) but Synaptic is in the CD's system
<mooreand13213> warbo: says it cant find it
<fiyawerx> anyone know the command to check your fps with glxgears?
<ToHellWithGA> tronica: i can install a 686 kernel?
* ToHellWithGA didn't know
<ToHellWithGA> also, would i benefit from using that kernel?
<mooreand13213> warbo: that makes sense, didnt think of that
<tronica> ToHellWithGA, if its a HT proc then get the smp kernel
<Warbo> mooreand13213: pastebin the sources.list please (from the terminal one)
<AndrewRoman> Warbo: I searched for it and it told me to use Alien
<Kibou> fiyawerx: glxgears -printfps
<Warbo> AndrewRoman: If you have universe you should see alien as a package in Syanptic
<AndrewRoman> I guess you were right
<tronica> ToHellWithGA, heres guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85917
<fiyawerx> Kibou: thank you
<ceruleantiger> mario8bit: well, I have no idea... you stumped me
<gray> hi all, i have a question about file permissions (set user id, set group id ... i think)
<mooreand13213> warbo: how do i do that? (sorry for all of my stoopid questions)
<gray> so im setting up an ftp server, and i have a directory /share where users will store their files
<Warbo> mooreand13213: "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" then copy and paste that into.......
<Warbo> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<gray> i've done a chown ftp:ftp /share
<AndrewRoman> Im installing it now thanks
<siriusnova_> woops
<fiyawerx> Kibou: is 654 FPS full screen ok? no sure how these are rated
<s|k> can I install a 'slackware package' on ubuntu?
<tronica> ToHellWithGA, is your processor have hyper threading
<gray> how do i set it up such that, all new files created in that folder belong to the ftp user and group?
<ToHellWithGA> kthx.  i see 2.4.27-2-686.smp
<siriusnova_> lol
<ToHellWithGA> it is
<siriusnova_> my comp froze :X
<tronica> ToHellWithGA, you want the 2.6 kernel
<siriusnova_> who was i talking to earlier?
<mooreand13213> warbo: done
<mejobloggs> .
<siriusnova> moore - was it you?
<siriusnova> mejobloggs
<Kibou> fiyawerx: depends.. sounds rather low though.. but glxgears is not a benchmark, so I don't know
<Warbo> mooreand13213: Post the URL of the site please (the one with your text on)
<Kibou> fiyawerx: check if direct rendering is enabled
<llama32> mooooo
<fiyawerx> Kibou: oh, im running a geforce 6600 gt pci-e too, hmm
<cwillu> any way to make the arrows on the menus point the other direction?
<fiyawerx> Kibou: not sure how to, i just installed the nvidia-glx drivers from repo
<mooreand13213> warbo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16349
<Warbo> mooreand13213: Thanks
<mooreand13213> warbo: np
<tronica> ToHellWithGA, isntall the 2.6 kernel
<ToHellWithGA> i'm curious, why would i have found a package for 2.4.27 when everything is running on 2.6.15 now?  i didn't install it and used the guide tronica suggested instead
<Dial_tone> vmware is faster on ubuntu than XP. i didn't expect that.
<Kibou> fiyawerx: did you change your xorg.conf?
<AndrewRoman> I SURE AS HELL LOVE LINUX
<ToHellWithGA> !language
<ubotu> The people in this IRC channel are volunteers. Please be patient and polite. The IRC guidelines can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<fiyawerx> Kibou: I let the nvidia do it
<tronica> ToHellWithGA, not sure why the 2.4's are still there.
* gray waves
<ToHellWithGA> 2.6 is stable, innit?
<fiyawerx> Kibou: with sudo nvidia-glx-config enable command
<nekostar> whats the package to edit menus
<nekostar> in gnome ?
<Cornellius> Is there a quick way to see who much free space we have left HD ?
<tronica> ToHellWithGA, its very stable
<ToHellWithGA> it's not like 2.6.whatever_ubuntu_uses is a dev build :P
<Kibou> fiyawerx: never tried that.. I always did it manually
* ToHellWithGA restarts
<ToHellWithGA> thanks tronica
<gray> does anyone have any advice regarding my file permissions?
<fiyawerx> ToHellWithGA: I'm using 2.6.15-25-686, havn't had any problems, just had to add the restricted modules so my wifi card worked
<gray> :)
<cwillu> ToHellWithGA: even numbers on the second digit are stable series (2.4, 2.6, 2.8 (when it happens), etc)
<fiyawerx> Kibou: oh, hmm, not too sure what i'd be looking for manually in there hehe
<Warbo> mooreand13213: OK, take a look at this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16350 (you uncommented the "backports" of universe, but not the main bit)
<mooreand13213> warbo: thats what i thought after looking at it again
<Kibou> fiyawerx: just check if driver is "nvidia" in your xorg.conf and 'glxinfo | grep direct' to check if direct rendering is enabled
<fiyawerx> direct rendoring: Yes
<Sivik> how do i get the broadcom drivers to give me an ip address, i am able to do a iwlist scan and see the ap and able to get an ap via iwconfig but i can't get a ip address doing dhcp
* gray jumps up and down like a puppy, begging for attention
<mooreand13213> warbo: fixed
<Warbo> mooreand13213: OK, have you got module-assistant installed in chroot?
<Kibou> fiyawerx: looks like everything is fine then.. although I get like 10000 or so in glxgears with my agp 6600gt
<fiyawerx> hmm
<fiyawerx> full screen?
<mooreand13213> warbo: i am in the process
<Kibou> no
<Kibou> default size
<wastrel> gray:  these files are being created by the ftp server?  or by shell users
<AndrewRoman> Now how do i run Alien
<fiyawerx> oh
<fiyawerx> i was running full screen hehe
<Kibou> !
<Sivik> Kibou, nice
<Sivik> Kibou: i get almost 4k with my 6600
<fiyawerx> 1280x1040
<fiyawerx> im getting 7500 fps normal
<Warbo> AndrewRoman: Put the RPM in your home folder, open a terminal and put "sudo alien *.rpm"
<Sivik> fiyawerx, what kind of card
<Kibou> all fine then
<fiyawerx> nvidia 6600gt pci-express 128mb
<fiyawerx> with the nvidia-glx drivers from repo
<mooreand13213> warbo: still couldnt find it
<fiyawerx> yeah 7500-7600 if i don't resize the glxgears window
<Warbo> mooreand13213: You have to apt-get update
<Sivik> why would anyone have rpm installed in ubuntu?
<fiyawerx> 650fps @ 1280x1024
<dddmt> hey i have a tpx31 and i installed tpb, and the onscreen display for the buttons that used to be ubuntu themed is gone
<fiyawerx> cool, this makes me happy
<dddmt> how do i get it back?
<dddmt> i dont like tpb
<mooreand13213> warbo: i did that first
<fiyawerx> too bad i don't have any games to try on here, lol
<siriusnova> darn
<mooreand13213> warbo: " sudo apt-get install module-assistant" this correct?
<siriusnova> we just lost someone because bzflag wouldn't work
<siriusnova> :/
<Cyberai> sweet Warbo, thanks
<Kibou> fiyawerx: enemy territory is a quick download :P
<Cyberai> could anyone tell me how to go about removing a kernel module that was installed from source?
<mario8bit> would running the x86 version on a dual core opteron be causing a problem with login?
<Warbo> mooreand13213: You sure? I get this: "module-assistant - tool to make module package creation easier" when I search for it
<Warbo> mooreand13213: You don;t need the sudo actually
<asathoor> is it possible to resize partitions?
<asathoor> i use ubuntu 6.06
<AndrewRoman> Wow all i wanted to do was install LimeWire but you need to have Java installed and when i installed it yesterday it wasnt good enough and now i have to reinstall it LOL!!
<dddmt> does anybody know what im talking about? whats it called when the volume control is overlayed on the screen
<Warbo> mooreand13213: "apt-cache search module-ass" try that (lol, ass.)
<fiyawerx> on screen display?
<AndrewRoman> Waiting for it to download it now
<Warbo> AndrewRoman: "sudo apt-get install j2re1.4"
<mooreand13213> warbo: vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.15-25 - vmware-player modules for Linux (kernel 2.6.15)
<dddmt> yeah how do i get the ubuntu osd back?
<Warbo> mooreand13213: That's it? Wow, weird
<Warbo> mooreand13213: I'll give you my sources.list, see if that works
<Steven_M> hi, do any of you use emelfm?
<mooreand13213> warbo: k
<pawel> I use emelfm occasionly
<pvd2006> where do you find your xessions again?
* scabootssca is away: Hunting For Fruit Loops
<pvd2006> the scripts
<AndrewRoman> Was i making it more difficult then it needed to be? LOL!!1
<Sjoerd-> Anyone using awstats that knows how to get the thing show icons?
<dddmt> ok how do i enable ubuntus osd?
<Sivik> mooreand13213, thats only to play a vm, not to install one or create one
<Warbo> mooreand13213: This is mine http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16352 You can make a new file and paste that in, then "mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.backup" then "mv whateveryoucalledthenewfile /etc/apt/sources.list"
<mooreand13213> warbo:
<mooreand13213> warbo: k
<KhZilla> creating a vm without vmware is easy
<Madpilot> greetings, Ubuntubers
<Sivik> KhZilla, how?
<Warbo> mooreand13213 is actually looking for module-assistant
<KhZilla> there are a couple of websites that will create the images
<KhZilla> as well as qemu
<Sivik> ok
<Warbo> nothing to do with vmware
<yoshiznit123> hey everybody, if i downloaded a dapper cd today would it have all the updates since the release?
<KhZilla> has a tool to create vmware images
<Sivik> is it easy to create a vm with gemu?
<wastrel> yoshiznit123:  i don't think so
<KhZilla> qemu? loads of stuff on google about it
<Warbo> gemu? Is that a GUI?
<AndrewRoman> I need to get a book on Linux....
<yoshiznit123> wastrel, k thanks :-)
<Sivik> AndrewRoman, why?
<AndrewRoman> So i can learn all these commands
<Warbo> AndrewRoman: "man" gives you a manual for a command (try "man man")
<yoshiznit123> maan....
<KhZilla> http://www.ffnn.nl/pages/articles/linux/vmware-player-image-creation.php
<wastrel> AndrewRoman:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<Madpilot> AndrewRoman, O'Reilly do great Linux books for command line stuff
<KhZilla> it's pretty sweet. works well.
<AndrewRoman> Thx ill check it out
<iiiears> http://linuxquestions.org/
<mooreand13213> warbo: what program do i use to make the file?
<Sivik> AndrewRoman, there is a book that has all kinds of commands in it, its called Universal Command Guide
<KhZilla> it loads up with an empty image and you boot up, pop in your windows CD and begin install.
<Sivik> mooreand13213, what kind of file?
<AndrewRoman> Sweet
<Warbo> mooreand13213: Just nano
<Sivik> or gedit or vi
<Warbo> mooreand13213: "nano filename"
<Warbo> Sivik: Gedit? in a console?
<AndrewRoman> I still have 10 minutes left for java to install
<Healot> !info dosemu
<ubotu> dosemu: The Linux DOS Emulator. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2.2-3build1 (dapper), package size 877 kB, installed size 2024 kB
<AndrewRoman> its downloading
<Sivik> Warbo: didn't know he was using a console
<Sivik> vi will work
<KhZilla> for kicks, I have vmware-player running windows XP without X.
<KhZilla> and I turn on RDP on the XP machine
<Sivik> KhZilla, now thats funny
<Warbo> Sivik: Well, in a chroot in an X server which does not allow external connections, so effectively in a console
<wastrel> i'm sleepy
<mooreand13213> warbo: when i pasted, the numbers went above the text, is this fine or no?
<Sivik> Warbo: ok, didn't know he was in there, but vi will work as well
<KhZilla> it's suprisingly fast
<Sivik> KhZilla, how does that work
<AndrewRoman> Whats fun is going into gedit and changing the messages in limewire
<KhZilla> use xvfb
<KhZilla> x virtual frame buffer
<Warbo> mooreand13213: You don't really want any numbers in it
<KhZilla> it's like a "screen" but for X
<KhZilla> allows you to run X apps without X.
<mooreand13213> wrbo: gotcha, they were there in the pastebin though
<Sivik> KhZilla, but that is an X
<KhZilla> without the overhead of running a full X server
<Warbo> KhZilla: nanox :)
<Warbo> KhZilla: (fits on a floppy)
<KhZilla> without having the output go to a graphics output
<Steven_M> KhZilla: does it improve running speed at much?
<KhZilla> I think it does
<KhZilla> since when I RDP into the windows machine, the performance is very impressive
<KhZilla> hard to thell it's a virtual machine
<dddmt> ok does ANYBODY know how i can get my ubuntu On-Screen display back without reinstalling?
<Cornellius> Is there a quick way to see who much free space we have left HD ?<
<Warbo> df
<KhZilla> I run it on a GUI-less machine
<Warbo> Cornellius: ^
<wastrel> Cornellius:  df or df -h
<DrKevorkian> I've been having problems with getting flash player working in ubuntu. I get the animation usually but never any audio.
<mooreand13213> warbo: done
<KhZilla> with gdm incase I want to remotely log in via X
<wastrel> dddmt:  what did you do to it?
<Steven_M> got to remember that when I when I get vmware.
<Warbo> mooreand13213: You have module-assistant?
<Cornellius> oh, sorry
<mooreand13213> warbo: apt-get updateing
<Cornellius> thanks
<Warbo> mooreand13213: k
<KhZilla> yeah actually it's much faster than having the vm machine open...
<KhZilla> and on screen
<dddmt> wastrel: i installed TPB without realizing ubuntu already served the pourpose with its own already themed osd things
<KhZilla> the mouse was messed up...
<KhZilla> and very sluggish
<dddmt> wastrel: i want to know the package name that will fix it :P
<KhZilla> but when I run it vmware plaer with xvfb and RDP in, it's really good.
<wastrel> dddmt:  tpb ?
<wastrel> dddmt:  there's a tpb package, i mean
<KhZilla> also. sound comes across from the virtual machine too. which is crazy.
<ToHellWithGA> back again, vmware trouble again. "vmware is installed, but it has not been (correctly) configured"
<ToHellWithGA> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<mooreand13213> warbo: alright, got module assistant
<KhZilla> have they fixed the vmware with the new kernel?
<KhZilla> or released a new package?
<Warbo> mooreand13213: yay
<dddmt> wastrel: no i want the ubuntu one. you probally dont know what im talking about because youre not on a laptop.
<Warbo> mooreand13213: run "m-a"
<mooreand13213> warbo:lol
<AndrewRoman> Everybody check out www.LinuxISO.org
<mooreand13213> warbo:k
<wastrel> dddmt:  thinkpad t42
<ToHellWithGA> KhZilla: pardon me?  was there a problem with the new kernel and vmware?
<Warbo> mooreand13213: prepare
<dddmt> wastrel: ubuntu fully detected my buttons when i installed it. it had slick looking osd
<Steven_M> KhZilla: may I ask you some questions about vmware in a pvt chat?
<dddmt> wastrel: tpb looks like shit
<wastrel> for volume yes i like it
<KhZilla> yeah there was. kernel modules
<wastrel> but the brightness display doesn't work.
<mooreand13213> warbo: k
<KhZilla> from .13 weren't in .15
<dddmt> wastrel: i want the old one back
<DrKevorkian> does nobody else have this problem? I got flash working in windows on same computer but on ubuntu i can't get any audio
<ToHellWithGA> Steven_M: unless they're really private i'd like to hear any info about it
<Warbo> mooreand13213: Select and press space on nvidia
<KhZilla> Steven_M, sure.
<dddmt> wastrel: who needs brightness display?
<dddmt> wastrel: i want the ubuntu volume display back
<mooreand13213> warbo: its downloading a package, just  a minute
<wastrel> k i'mna sniff around a bit.
<Low-> WHATS A GOOD IMAGE MOUNTING APP
<Low-> oops
<Steven_M> ok for ToHellWithGA's benefit I will ask them in main
<KhZilla> vmmon.ko and vmnet.ko if I recall were missing in the kernel modules of the newest kernel
<ToHellWithGA> thanks, baby ;)
<Warbo> Low-: Ermmmm... mount?
<Low-> iso mount
<Low-> like deamon tools
<Warbo> Low-: Just "mount imagename /mountpoint -o loop"
<dddmt> wastrel: k so theres no way to get it back? oh well. how do i get tpb -d to startup?
<Low-> k
<wastrel> dddmt:  i dunno - i haven't actually looked at  this before - checking my system to see how it's handled.
<Steven_M> KhZilla: I'm a slow typer but I type out my first question now
<mooreand13213> warbo: what after prepareing?
<Warbo> mooreand13213: Select
<Warbo> mooreand13213: go down to nvidia and press space, then enter
<mooreand13213> warbo: nvidia-kernel?
<Warbo> mooreand13213: yes
<mooreand13213> warbo: then?
<efox> hey everyone
<Warbo> mooreand13213: get and then build (it will ask if you want to install, say yes)
<Warbo> hey
<efox> i actually  DONT have a question tonite
<efox> thats right, im loitering tonite
<Warbo> efox: You just like the personalities :)
<efox> Warbo: ;)
<efox> Warbo: im actually hoping i can learn some things that i dont even know bout just by watchin
<efox> like someone is gonna say that you can do this and that with ubuntu and that will get my curiosity going
<mooreand13213> warbo: done
* efox loves ubuntu
<Warbo> mooreand13213: Intalled?
<mooreand13213> warbo: i do believe
<Warbo> mooreand13213: OK. Exit it then do "nano /etc/modules"
<mooreand13213> warbo: then what?
<Warbo> mooreand13213: Look for a line which just saya "nvidia" if there isn't one then put one there and exit
<mooreand13213> warbo: done
<linuxmaier> do i need any drivers for the GeForce 7300 GS video card?
<Warbo> mooreand13213: OK. Check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to make sure it has nvidia instead of nv
<Warbo> !tell linuxmaier about nvidia
<zerboxx> is there any way to configure the intel integrated laptop video 'card' in ubuntu?
<Warbo> linuxmaier: They are not needed, but they let you have 3D stuff
<linuxmaier> which is always a plus!
<mooreand13213> warbo: where would nvidia be located in that file?
<AndrewRoman> THANKS WARBO I GOT MY LIMEWIRE TO RUN!
<ToHellWithGA> i just had an odd but possibly good idea
<ToHellWithGA> could i just download a virtual machine for some OS about which i don't care then run it in vmware and reconfigure it to install XP?
<Warbo> mooreand13213: in the Device section somewhere under the mouse and keyboard which has some kind of graphics card in it's name
<nicknakestaken> the last two times I went afk in ubuntu, I come back to a frozen computer with screensaver up
<nicknakestaken> my computer is totally stable in xp
<nicknakestaken> any ideas?
<mooreand13213> warbo: change driver "nv" to "nvidia"
<mooreand13213> "
<Warbo> mooreand13213: Yes
<mooreand13213> ?
<mooreand13213> warbo: ok
<Warbo> mooreand13213: Save and you are done
<Madpilot> nicknakestaken, try disabling the screensaver and just having the screen blank - and maybe file a bug against 6.06's gnome-screensaver
<mooreand13213> wabro: thats it?
<Josh43> Ok, I have a question about a semi-exotic setup, and I'm hoping that there is a howto somewhere; I have xgl running, but I want a second session running with the regular xorg that I can log into via vnc on the local machine
<Warbo> mooreand13213: One POSSIBLE problem might be that the module-assistant used the wrong kernel (since the chroot was still running in the LiveCD's kernel). If that is the case then you may need to rerun module-assistant from within your own HDD setup (in a console). You have already downloaded all of the needed packages though, so it shouldn't take long if you do have to
<ToHellWithGA> Josh43: "semi"?
<ToHellWithGA> :P
<Steven_M> KhZilla: I no nothing about vmware from a technical view  point because I haven't been able try it yet because my tux laptop specks aren't that good. I'm going to get a new desktop to run linux on, I'm wondering what sort of specs I need to run decent games under XP under vmware?
<mooreand13213> warbo: thanks man, ur a lifesaver
<Josh43> ToHellWithGA, Lol - granted.. my point is that it seems (to me), to be a logical solution to vnc-ing to an xgl machine
<KhZilla> I don't think running games under vmware would work very well
<azureal> hi, i'm trying to resize my ubuntu partition, so i booted up a knoppix livecd and ran qtparted....but it says that sda3 is busy.. i think it's umounted, though..
<ToHellWithGA> isn't the visual bit of vnc just a screen capture?
<KhZilla> it's more suited to server software and office software
<ToHellWithGA> i'd see no issues with using a fancier/more complex screen if it's just doing more screen captures
<Josh43> azureal, Knoppix auto-mounts local drives usually
<Warbo> Steven_M: I don't know if VMWare lets programs use accelerated 3D (either DirectX or OpenGL) so you would probably need something more powerful than is available to the home user
<ToHellWithGA> can it not capture the screen of an xgl session?
<azureal> josh43: yea, it has all the drives on the desktop -- i right-clicked and unmounted sda3....
<Warbo> Steven_M: http://www.power.org
<KhZilla> yeah. I don't think DirectX is supported...
<Josh43> ToHellWithGA, THe problem is that it doesn't caputre what is put to the screen; it captures the driver output before it's seen on the screen.. it freaks on xgl
<azureal> josh43: in qtparted sda3 is the only drive that i cannot resize....
<KhZilla> vmware is worthwhile for running... MS SQL server, IIS or even .NET stuff...
<deshantm_> azureal, try: the mount command
<KhZilla> but graphic intensive programs like games would eat it alive
<Steven_M> KhZilla: oh that's sad
<nanotalk> hi, is edubuntu comes with live cd too?
<Warbo> MySQL, Mono and er.. don't know the other one
<Josh43> azureal, yeah, try it on the command line (sudo mount/umount)
<azureal> deshant: you mean umount?
<KhZilla> sad it is.
<deshantm_> azureal, sudo mount will tell you what is mounted
<KhZilla> I have my laptop dedicated to windows so I can game...
<deshantm_> azureal, sudom umount /dev/blah will umount blah
<Warbo> XEN would allow access to the graphics hardware I think. However, there is no XEN support in Windows
<deshantm_> nanotalk, edubuntu has its own cds
<deshantm_> !edubuntu
<ubotu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<fiyawerx> anyone good at getting sound working? amarokk will play things like streams, but i can't hear anything no matter what i try
<azureal> sudo mount returns vague answers
<KhZilla> my vmware machine doesn't even have a graphics card...
<garryF> Is anyone else getting messages that their nick is owned by someone else every few days and eventually, you have to re-register? What channel do I go to or who do I message to stop this every few days?? Sorry for the off topicness.
<azureal> there are no specific sda* in the output....
<net_benjo> can some one point me in the right direction....my fonts in Firefox are small and uneven and generally not nice looking.......I've installed ttf fonts using Automatix....thanks?
<nanotalk> deshantm_, no live cd?
<KhZilla> although the built in pinball game worked well
<KhZilla> :-)
<deshantm_> nanotalk, i would assume the desktop one is a live cd... haven't tried it yet
<azureal> garryF: you may have your client /msg nickserv identify <password>  upon startup
<mikeo1> how do i restore grub after windows vista took over
<mikeo1> to dual boot
<garryF> azureal Yeah, that's what I do, but eventually, it fails and won't  recognize me.
<deshantm_> nanotalk, http://releases.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/6.06/
<Warbo> net_benjo: Just a word of caution, my Firefox REALLY screwed up when I last gave it a TrueType font (although not one from msttcorefonts) and I couldn't open it in order to change it. Also it screwed up Epiphany and Galeon, since they both use Firefox for their rendering
<net_benjo> i tried installing suse10.1 just to see how firefox fox would look..and they were much smoother....ofcourse i don't want to use suse..
<deshantm_> nanotalk, the desktop cd is live and lets you optionally install
<Steven_M> Warbo: would I be able to play most windows games directly off xen pretty well?
<nanotalk> deshantm_, okay
<net_benjo> Warbo: thanks...i'll keep that in mind..
<Josh43> Steven_M, OpenGL, maybe: directX; definately not
<azureal> garryF: i never get that problem w/ xchat, for example...
<Warbo> Steven_M: XEN will let you run 50 different Linux's pretty well, but no Windows's
<efox> anyone in here into electronics and embedded C programming ?
<deshantm_> mikeo1, boot from a live CD and run grub
<mikeo1> will it detect all the windows installations too
<garryF> Ok, I guess I'll try emailing the folks from xchat or freenode.
<Warbo> (AA what terrible use of apostrophies)
<efox> I'm looking for a decent PIC microcontroller programmer, and maybe a decent SPICE program
<mikeo1> and will any live cd work?
<azureal> deshantm_: so yea... i can't resize that partition in qtparted...as if it is busy or something
<garryF> azureal Thanks for trying.
* azureal nods
<net_benjo> Warbo: did you ever figure out how to make Firefox fonts smooth...it seems that not too many pple have this problem...not much info on ubuntu forum abut this issue..
<linuxmaier> umm... i just pressed the control key and the minus key at the same time. it made the terminal i was in shrink. how do i reverse the effect?
<Warbo> net_benjo: I use Epiphany rather than Firefox, but in the preferences you can choose your preferred fonts (in Firefox I mean)
<deshantm_> azureal, is it mounted though? after the umount did you restart qtparted and your are running as sudo/root right?
* azureal nods
<Steven_M> I thought the point of xen was to run windows apps under linux
<mikeo1> so all i type is grub from the live cd?
<deshantm_> mike01, you will just need to edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst file...
<mikeo1> and it will detect windows and restore the bootloader
<aspro> linuxmaier:  and plus/equals?
<Warbo> Steven_M: The point of XEN is to run LOADS of Linuxs at once, so for example a web-serving company can give each customer their own Linux setup but they would only need a few servers
<aspro> control and*
<deshantm_> mikeo1, also you will need configure grub
<net_benjo> Warbo: I do that...I chose Verdana fotns...i set it up exactly like i do under xp....but it doesn't look nowhere as nice in Ubuntu.....this is kinda annoying since i use Firefox the most out of all apps.
<mikeo1> how do i do that
<linuxmaier> aspro: plus/equals didnt work, but for some odd reason, cntrl 0/) worked ;)
<deshantm_> mikeo1, what you need to run after running grub at the grub prompt will be something like:
<Zen> I need to partition and format a drive.  Where/what do I use to do that?
<Zen> in 6.06
<aspro> heh
<deshantm_> mikeo1, setup (hd0,X)
<Warbo> net_benjo: Have you checked in the System>Preferences>Fonts for the way they are rendered?
<Steven_M> oh ok
<mikeo1> what if 2 drives are sata
<deshantm_> mikeo1, oops i mean root (hd0,X)
<net_benjo> Warbo: no...should I? I'll do that now...
<deshantm_> and then setup (hd0)
<mikeo1> ok
<zoggynog> can anyone point a newb in the direction of getting wmv9 files running under 64 bit iso?
<azureal> deshantm_: it is /dev/sda3, type ext3, supposed to be mounted on /, and in qtparted it under 'Label' it has /media/sda3
<Warbo> Steven_M: You could run Windows and Linux at the same time on XEN if micro$haft supported XEN, or if they opened up the Windows kernel to let others add support (which will NEVER happen)
<deshantm_> where X corresponds to the partition number
<Warbo> net_benjo: You can tell it "I want really clear lines" "I want really smooth outlines" "I want really accurate shapes" etc.
<deshantm_> hda1 = (hd0,0) hda2 = (hd0,1)
<Zen> deshantm_: is there a partitioning/formatting app in Ubuntu 6.06?
<Warbo> Zen: GParted
<Warbo> !gparted
<mikeo1> ok
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<matthewmcvickar> Hello!
<Steven_M> How good would cedega run windows games, if I had a good grapics card recignised by linux?
<deshantm_> azureal try umount -l /dev/sda3 then restart qtparted
<Zen> thanks
<azureal> Warbo: but gparted can't change your current partition mounted on /
<Warbo> azureal: Hence the link to the CD :)
<zoggynog> let me rephrase my question, is it possible to get wmv9 running under he amd(64 bit) distro?
<mikeo1> what if / is on sdb2
<Dial_tone> where did I see that option to make gmail the default mailto: app for firefox?
<Zen> just looking to utilize some free space as a win/lin shared ext3 download partition
<matthewmcvickar> I was in the middle of a rather large Ubuntu update and the computer was shut down
<Warbo> zoggynog: linux32
<squiggly> Zen: give me back my pancakes
<azureal> Warbo: knoppix livecd won't work for this purpose?
<matthewmcvickar> How do I resume that update?
<linuxmaier> Steven_M: i use cedega and i works really well for me. they patch it frequently to fix problems and the software works for many games
<Healot> Steven_M: goto cedega website, and check out the games compatibility list
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> where can i get libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0?
<Warbo> zoggynog: Lets you run 32bit stuff
<net_benjo> Warbo: thanks for that....i changed my setting from 'best shapes' to 'subpixel smoothing (LCD's)'...but i don't notice any difference...you think i have to restart gnome
<matthewmcvickar> The icon in the kicker won't show up
<mikeo1> its installed on the 2nd partition of my 2nd sata disk
* Zen hands squiggly back his pancakes, gleefully
<Zen> they weren't very good anyway :(
<Warbo> azureal: KNOPPIX is 700MB, GParted disc is about 30MB
<azureal> deshantm_: umount: /dev/sda3: not mounted          (as i thought/said)
<zoggynog> Warbo: you mean as in my only option is to install the 32 bit version?
<Zen> dry
<Warbo> zoggynog: NO, linux32 will let you run 32bit code
<deshantm_> matthewmcvickar, sudo dpkg -a configure && sudo apt-get blah that you were doing before
<azureal> Warbo: oh! that's brilliant! a separate cd for it so you won't have to worry about having anything mounted!
<zoggynog> warbo: thanks, excuse the newbness...I'll go research it!
* azureal curses...
<matthewmcvickar> deshantm_:  thank you
<matthewmcvickar> deshantm_: I don't know which packages it was, though
<azureal> Warbo: I always feel horrible about burning 30mb to a 700mb cd...
<Warbo> azureal: As long as they don't put an automounter at boot...
<Warbo> azureal: CDRW is your friend
<azureal> Warbo: oh?
<drogers> is ubuntu all open source?  i am new
<Warbo> drogers: yes
<deshantm_> mathwemcvickar, dpkg and apt will figure it out
<drogers> Warbo, cool
<matthewmcvickar> deshantm_: okay
<matthewmcvickar> Than you
<matthewmcvickar> Thank you
<Warbo> drogers: But there is a "multiverse" set of packages which aren't (they are disabled by default)
<krazykit> too late Warbo
<Steven_M> thanks linuxmaier. What sort of hardware would I need to run the games at decent speed?
<Warbo> Ah
<azureal> but shouldnt i be able to change sda3 in qtparted if i'm on knoppix livecd?!
<Warbo> azureal: yes
<Warbo> azureal: As long as it's type can be resized
<azureal> ext3.
<squiggly> Warbo: give me my shorts back
<linuxmaier> Steven_M: my computer is really crappy (5 years old) and it runs World of Warcraft fairly well. i think that anygame that is listed on the transgaming wiki as running well, would look as good on linux as on windows.
<Warbo> azureal: Ext3 can be resized (I have never done it in a GUI, but I have done it with fstab and parted in CLI)
<deshantm_> azureal, what does sudo fdisk -l give?
<wastrel> i ran WoW on my laptop
<squiggly> NO WAY linuxmaier T_T
<linuxmaier> Steven_M: http://cedegawiki.sweetleafstudios.com/wiki/Main_Page
<matthewmcvickar> deshantm_:  So if I just enter sudo dpkg -a configure && sudo apt-get by itself if will take care of the updating on its own? no further commands or arguments?
<squiggly> my new machine can't even handle it
<azureal> deshantm_: yea, i ran that before, i know that i want to resize sda3
<linuxmaier> squiggly: ? what is worse?
<wastrel> natively tho, not in wine
<KhZilla> rule britannia...
<Warbo> Well I am tired now, so very tired. Bye bye
<squiggly> well, given, it's a server machine, but it still can't run it
<squiggly> dunno, what is worse
<linuxmaier> well, my crappy ass machine handles it pretty well. perhaps there is something wrong with your comp?
<azureal> deshantm_:  http://pastebin.ca/70382          (for fdisk -l)
<deshantm_> matthewmcvickar, sudo apt-get <blah>
<linuxmaier> i play WoW pretty frequentky
<linuxmaier> you do have to do some tweaking, tho
<linuxmaier> it tells you what you need to do on the transgaming wiki
<ElBrujo> HELP!!!
<wastrel> linuxmaier:  you're running WoW under wine?
<linuxmaier> wastrel: yeah
<ElBrujo> my comand SUDO dont work
<linuxmaier> well, cedega to be exact
<wastrel> what are you specs?
<ElBrujo> i cant do nothig
<linuxmaier> what do you mean?
<ElBrujo> !!!
<ubotu> I know nothing about !!
<wastrel> system cpu freq, ram and vid. card
<KhZilla> there's only one way to play WoW; and that is frequently.
<Madpilot> ElBrujo, have you read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo?
<azureal> ElBrujo: you can't even su?
<ElBrujo> no i can do noting with sudo
<wastrel> ElBrujo:  what happens if you do "sudo echo test"
<KhZilla> I got my level 37 warrior... he is 7 months old...
<efox> as root, is there a way to read back passwords and such ?
<linuxmaier> wastrel: is there a nifty command to tell me? otherwise, i might not be of much help. its the family computer and i wasnt much into comuters when we got it
<azureal> ElBrujo: what do you mean, exactly, 'it doesn't work'
<wastrel> linuxmaier:  cat /proc/cpuinfo  cat /proc/meminfo
<foxiness> ElBarono, did you create a new user ?
<ElBrujo> i put password and pass to the next line
<ElBrujo> nothing
<ElBrujo> more
<wastrel> linuxmaier:  lspci | grep -i vga
<Steven_M> ok, cause I tried to run a game recently with cedaga but the game was craling, maybe my graphics card isn't compatable with linux
<Madpilot> ElBrujo, in the terminal, type 'groups' - with no quotation marks
<azureal> ElBrujo: the password is _your_ password, not root's
<deshantm_> azureal, i don't know why it is not working...
<Madpilot> ElBrujo, is "admin" listed in the results of "groups"?
<Awesome-o2000> I am able to see my wireless access point, but I am unable to get WEP enabled so I am unable to actually connect to the network. I beg for assistance getting my wireless networking set up.
<ElBrujo> nop
<ElBrujo> :(
<linuxmaier> the cpu is intel pentium 4 1.9 GHz
<efox> Awesome-o2000: I had some probs too getting connected to my wep
<ElBrujo> only diego
<efox> Awesome-o2000: is your iwconfig set up to match your networks config ?
<linuxmaier> i have 256MB total RAM (i know, its rediculously low)
<Awesome-o2000> efox, for some reason wep refuses to enable
<ElBrujo> what can i do?
<wastrel> yuh
<azureal> deshantm_: just to confirm, ext3 _is_ resizable?  i might take Warbo's suggestion and just burn a new cd w/ only gparted or something
<Madpilot> ElBrujo, are you logged in as the user that was created during installation?
<linuxmaier> and the video card is geforce 4 MX 400
<Awesome-o2000> efox, i have set up things in /etc/networking/interfaces but thats it - is there another place I should be looking?
<efox> Awesome-o2000: what do you mean it refuses to enable (btw, im a linux noob, i just remember some stuff that was past to me recently, and thats why i might be able to help.but dont rely too much on me..lol)
<linuxmaier> i have RAM problems with WoW sometimes, but its good otherwise
<Steven_M> linuxmaier: OK, cause I tried to run a game recently with cedaga but the game was crawling, maybe my graphics card isn't compatible with linux
<ElBrujo> i have problem with that user and i... erase it
<ElBrujo> and create new
<deshantm_> azureal, you could also try a ubuntu cd and sudo apt-get install gparted with it running
<Awesome-o2000> efox, I can see the connection, I can put the key setting in manually with iwconfig but when I use iwconfig to see my settings it always says encryption key off
<Awesome-o2000> im about ready to hang myself
<Madpilot> ElBrujo, that wasn't good - by default only your first user has sudo rights - you can rescue things, though
<ElBrujo> :(
<linuxmaier> Steven_M: Nvidia is usually good.
<foxiness> linuxmaier, is that the lastest ubuntu ?
<azureal> deshantm_ -- and then?
<Steven_M> thanks
<linuxmaier> foxiness: im using breezy
<azureal> deshantm_ -- oh, you mean ubuntu livecd?
<ElBrujo> in the rescue mode i can do nothing?
<deshantm_> azureal, well it would give you a different version of gparted to try... i mean the ubuntu desktop cd
<efox> Awesome-o2000:  hm..sorry bro...i never had that problem.
<Madpilot> ElBrujo, yes, you can fix things - just a minute, I need to look the commands up for you
<ElBrujo> ok
<foxiness> linuxmaier, try the lastest one and see the diff
<ElBrujo> thanks
<linuxmaier> is it worse?
<wastrel> Awesome-o2000:  you can put the wep key into the /etc/network/interfaces config for the card
<azureal> deshantm_ ah, i have some old 5.04 livecd of ubuntu lol
<Awesome-o2000> wastrel, I do - but if I go in and type iwconfig afterwards it says its off, and I can't connect to the network :((
<azureal> deshantm_ i guess you're recommending that i  dl and burn 6.06
<ElBrujo> i supouse.... this user need to be part od Administration group?
<foxiness> linuxmaier, sure ,i have 512 and i have problem on breezy now here on dapper only 30 to 40 use not like breezy 70 to 100
<azureal> deshantm_ but i could also go w/ fdisk...?
<Madpilot> ElBrujo, exactly
<deshantm_> azureal, it is an option... and useful to have around anyway
<ElBrujo> opssss...
<deshantm_> azureal, fdisk could work but be careful will partition that you have important data on
<linuxmaier> wow. thats an improvemtn
<polpak> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<Steven_M> on a completely different subject have any of you ever used a program called emelfm?
<ElBrujo> can i connet to IRC in text based mode?
<slugicide> Anyone got a link to show me how to add programs to the applications menu?
<linuxmaier> foxiness: coupled with the fact that i will be getting a new comp with about 2.5 GB of RAM total, WoW should run super smoth
<Madpilot> ElBrujo, you can, but there's only a couple of commands - hold on another minute
<ElBrujo> ok
<Awesome-o2000> none of the commands I enter into iwconfig take effect at all
<Awesome-o2000> it is as if the system ignores me
<Awesome-o2000> please, please, someone please help me get wireless networking enabled.
<foxiness> linuxmaier, if you know word on dicitonary than "super" then use it herer :)
<klient> hiiiiiiiiii
<deshantm_> anybody have any experience with pygrub (the xen tool to boot guest domains)?
<klient> nop
<klient> whats that
<linuxmaier> hehe
<linuxmaier> foxiness: stupedous
<foxiness> linuxmaier, i have other pc what have 1gb and 2.6 and it need 45sec to boot up on dapper or less
<mikeo> ok i am in the grub program right now, and the ubuntu i want to restore is in /dev/sdb2
<linuxmaier> nce
<linuxmaier> nice*
<efox> Awesome-o2000: with wep off, does it work ?
<mikeo> how do i restore grub to boot /dev/sdb2 and keep my windows installation
<deshantm_> mikeo, root (hd0,1)
<rawr1> omg this is the second time this has happened to me ... i did a net install of the dapper i386 iso and for the second time, AFTER downloading and installation the screen HANGS. it's a black screen with what looks like to be two small white blocks on either side of the screen against a black background
<deshantm_> then setup (hd0)
<deshantm_> then quit
<mikeo> for /sdb2 ?
<deshantm_> then you will have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<deshantm_> to add the entry for windows
<rawr1> and what's worse is that it leaves 0 partitions active after it!! now i'm in knoppix and i used qtparted to set hda2 back to active
<Madpilot> ElBrujo, what is the name of your current user?
<deshantm_> (hd1,2)
<rawr1> does anyone know how to resolve this problem?
<deshantm_> and (hd1)
<deshantm_> tab complete should work too
<mikeo> Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition              for setup (hd0)
<ElBrujo> my curren user is diego
<linuxmaier> foxiness: have you had troubles with the lastest WoW patch?
<Eleaf> hi
<deshantm_> mikeo, try root (hd<TAB>
<mikeo> Possible disks are:  hd0 hd1 hd2
<dsas> rawr1: I have nothing productive to add. But that sounds like pong!
<rawr1> LOL
<squiggly> deltree /Y C:\
<rawr1> that's exactly what it looks like! seriously, without the ball of course
<deshantm_> mikeo then guess one and see what possible ones
<Madpilot> ElBrujo, OK - reboot your computer, get into the rescue mode thru GRUB, and do "addgroup diego admin" then "shutdown -r now" to restart your machine. You should be OK - check back here to let us know
<rawr1> you remember the ping pong game on those old consoles? atari i think?
<iamelite> Does anyone use cedega
<linuxmaier> i do
<mikeo> none of them work
<slugicide> Anyone got a link to show me how to add programs to the applications menu?
<Healot> !info smeg
<deshantm_> mikeo, ok get out of grub and run sudo fdisk -l
<ubotu> Package smeg does not exist in dapper
<mikeo> setup (hd<0-2>) gives Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<Madpilot> Healot, the menu editor is called Alacarte these days
<Amaranth> !info alacarte
<ubotu> alacarte: easy menu editing. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.8-0ubuntu12 (dapper), package size 57 kB, installed size 472 kB
<Healot> sucky
<sesstreets> Ok Ill just ask the question
<rawr1> ok no one knows, i'll try a different problem then that's been bothering me... 2) i downloaded the dapper i386 iso, and i burnt it and boot it up with the "start and install" but it takes FOREVER to load (this is a 2.8ghz pc so..). What's worse is that it takes 3 minutes and 42 seconds (i timed it) to open up the installer in ubuntu! and it's even SLOWER to install it (i have yet to get past the "select timezone" part)
<Amaranth> ?
<Healot> pyalacarte?
<foxiness> linuxmaier, did you mean  World of Warcraft patch , if yes i do not paly any game just browser,pdf viewr,irc-chat,im,editer
<deshantm_> mikeo you are running grub with sudo right?
<sesstreets> How come when I view a flash movie the sound is off by about one second
<mikeo> yes
<Amaranth> Healot: no, it's not wxwidgets
<mikeo> /dev/sdb2   *       28490       30319    14699475   83  Linux
<linuxmaier> foxiness: oh, i though you did
<mikeo> * means boot
<linuxmaier> imamelite: i use cedega
<Healot> Amaranth: no more Gtk2?
<iamelite> Im trying to get Cedega to see my game thats on my drive allready installed
<ElBrujo> ok madpilot
<sesstreets> anybody know why my flash sound laggs?
<skavenge> Anyone dealt with a Dell 1350 wireless nic? Worked with ndiswrapper for days, says driver and hardware is present yet in device manager it still says its using a broadcom 43xx driver? how do i tell HAL or whatever to use the ndiswrapper driver instead of what it thinks it is?
<deshantm_> that should be root (hd1,1)
<Amaranth> alacarte is just a newer version of smeg
<Amaranth> Healot: ^
<ElBrujo> im try
<rawr1> no one?
<deshantm_> then setup (hd1)
<mikeo> do i have to unmount it first?
<bur[n] er> anyone know the package name to get sun java?
<deshantm_> no
<deshantm_> yes
<mikeo> right now /dev/sdb2 is mounted
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell bur[n] er about java
<elw> cups is a pain to setup...
<slugicide> Thanks, but what about when the program isn't there to choose from?  Is there some sort of config file associated with programs to tell them where to appear?
<deshantm_> shouldn't matter i don't think...
<mikeo> umount /dev/sdb2 umount: /temp1: device is busy
<sesstreets> isnt there a whole website dedicated to flash in firefox on linux?
<bur[n] er> thanks Madpilot
<deshantm_> i don't think you need/want to unmount it
<Steven_M> is there special charator to indicate that command should be run in terminal, for use when filetyping?
<mikeo> while then how do i restore grub to work with windows too
<rawr1> why does it take forever to open up the dapper live cd and install? i can't even get past the installation part because it's SOO SLOW and it's not my processor
<deshantm_> sudo grub
<deshantm_> root (hd1,1)
<mikeo> yeah
<deshantm_> setup (hd1)
<mikeo> root (hd1,1)
<mikeo>  Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7
<dsas> slugicide: when the program isn't there to choose from, you need to go to file-> new entry. Then browse to the program yoursel.f
<adamant1988> rawr1,  I had a similiar issue, but I found that burning a more up to date iso helped things :)
<mikeo> setup (hd1); Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<BSoDirl> weird question: Intel 536ep modem on breezy.. compiling from source, any tips?
<wastrel> molmol
<theBishop> does the Power Applet work right for [i] anyone[/i] ?
<rawr1> adamant1988, really? i have the desktop dapper 6.06 iso, is there a newer one than that?
<mikeo> is there any other way to restore it
<mikeo> it shouldnt be this hard
<slugicide> dsas-teh awesome, thanks
<mikeo> i know where the windows partitions are and i know where the linux partition is, just want it to boot /dev/sdb2 and /dev/hda1
<adamant1988> rawr1,  patches get release etc. I *think* they include patches in the isos, but I'm not sure.  I know that re-burning helped though
<rawr1> adamant1988, so reburn the patches to a new cd with the new iso?
<ElBrujo> Ok its working
<ElBrujo> tanks
<Thinjon100> 2 Questions real quick... a) What's the hotkey (or easiest way) restart gdm (I seem to recall a Ctrl+Alt+something)....
<deshantm_> sudo cat /boot/grub/device.map
<ElBrujo> very mouch
<ElBrujo> much
<ElBrujo> XD
<adamant1988> rawrl, try downloading a new iso and burning it and seeing how that goes for you :)
<sesstreets> Seriously why the hell is my flash lagging
<sesstreets> theres sound
<sesstreets> and visuals
<sesstreets> just the sound is a second LATE
<rawr1> adamant1988, alright i will, but SUPPOSE that doesn't work, what do i do? :)
<wastrel> Thinjon100:  ctrl-alt-backspace kills the X server, not gdm
<wastrel> Thinjon100:  /etc/init.d/gdm restart  will restart gdm
<adamant1988> Hrmm, to be honest I'm not sure, I know that's what worked for me *shrug*
<sesstreets> anybody?
<wastrel> (needs sudo)
<rawr1> lol alright i'll try it :D
<Thinjon100> OK, so if I want to restart gdm, I'm going to have to do it from terminal prompt... ok
<ElBrujo> Madpilot
<ElBrujo> its working
<ElBrujo> tanks
<sesstreets> Anybody?
<sesstreets> at all
<wastrel> sesstreets:  i had that prob in breezy
<elw> anyone ever installed qingy?
<Madpilot> ElBrujo, got everything working with sudo now? Awesome.
<ElBrujo> YEA
<mikeo> how do i restore grub
<adamant1988> sesstreets, flash is buggy still in linux in general and not up to date... I have decent visuals and no sound =\
<sesstreets> wastrel, whatd u do to fix it?
<dsas> !tell mikeo about grub
<rawr1> adamant1988,  so new cd, just a regular 6.06 dapper build right? not a nightly one or something?
<Steven_M> sesstreets: I don't get any flash sound at all
<Madpilot> ElBrujo, you can give newly-created users the ability to use sudo too - better do that before you delete users next time :)
<Thinjon100> Second question... between multiple installation attempts and a bad reformat, I seem to have hosed GRUB... I got it reinstalled, but I don't have a menu.lst, so I have to enter all my kernel stuff manually to boot... is tehre a commadn to have Ubuntu generate one, or a good resource for writing one?
<adamant1988> rawr1, yeah just download the iso from the servers
<wastrel> sesstreets:  it's fixed in dapper - never got it fixed in breezy...
<adamant1988> I'm in dapper, I have good visualed flash and no sound =\
<sesstreets> not fixed for me v_v
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Thinjon100 about grub
<sesstreets> I used automatix and installed practically everything
<rawr1> adamant1988, ok one Last question LOL :) which one do you have? the desktop version or hte server?
<wastrel> adamant1988:  there's info on getting sound working on the restrictedformats page
<BSoDirl> Intel536ep winmodem in breezy, CAN it be done?
<adamant1988> rawr1, I'm using the Dapper desktop 6.06
<rawr1> ok ok perfect :)
<elw> anyone else passed the ubuntu professional cert yet?
<mikeo> how do i restore grub
<adamant1988> wastrel, none of that worked for me =(
<mikeo> i want to restore grub to work with windows and ubuntu, ubuntu / is installed at /dev/sdb2 and windows i think is at /dev/hda1. i am booted in a livecd and have run the grub program, how do i restore it?
<wastrel> ah :/
<Healot> mikeo: two ways
<adamant1988> I suppose I could try running the fixes again...
<ElBrujo> ok Madpilot
<terrapen> howdy
<wastrel> hi
<mikeo> how do i restore grub
<polpak> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<terrapen> is there a way to enable kernel symbol versioning without building a new kernel?
<LazyBee> kontolku ngaceng cok
<mooreand13213> can anyone help me access my ntfs partition to get all my mp3s in linux?
<wastrel> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<mooreand13213> thanx
<BSoDirl> mooreand13213 : mount -t ntfs /dev/(windows partition) /mnt/<foldername>
<jasonm> quick question about video, my card seems to work well with ubuntu out of the box... at times a little choppy., but the max resolution i can select int the menu is 1024x768.. when i was running windows i could select way higher resulutions i have a half decent nvidia card. any tips?
<terrapen> i could just rebuild my kernel but I wanted to stick with ubuntu kernels if possible
<terrapen> but they aren't working with these Sangoma drivers for this PRI/T1 card
<BSoDirl> mkdir /media/windows , mount -t ntfs /dev/<partition>, /media/windows, cd /media/windows
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> swiftfox anyone?
<BSoDirl> that'll work if you know your windows partition name.
<terrapen> jasonm, check google
<mikeo> grub-install /dev/sdb2;        Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.;        /dev/loop/0 does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<mikeo> so thats it?
<jasonm> terrapen, i dont even know what id search on google.
<Steven_M> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: what's swiftfox?
<terrapen> how about "nvidia resolution"?
<terrapen> shoot, it's not hard
<elw> if i have an AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+, which ubuntu kernel should i use?
<efox> my swap is about 700Mb, and I'm going to be getting some more ram put into my laptop...should i change what my swap space is..or is 700mb ok ?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> Steven_M: firefox optimized for amd and intel chips
<BSoDirl> Athlon XP is just <Athlon>
<BSoDirl> ^_^
<efox> oh, and im going up to 1GB from my current 512mb
<sesstreets> everything is better with twice the ram
* BSoDirl has an Athlon 1400+ or so
<spikeb> not windows.
<Steven_M> oh ok cool, where do you get it from?
<BSoDirl> lol here here spikeb
<elw> should i use the k7 or the 686 kernel if i have an athlon?
<Healot> k7 or 686
<spikeb> elw: k7
<Healot> both work fine, but k7 is more optimized
<BSoDirl> k7 yeah
<Rick_kinda_newbi> I installed dapper 6.06, i get some edubuntu splash screens and it exits saying it is Xubuntu, what gives?
<elw> cat /proc/cpuinfo says it "cpu family 6" but i can still use k7 ???
<foxiness> after i install app with wine how can i start it?
<Healot> wine <the exe>
<spikeb> wow Rick_kinda_newbi
<spikeb> that's screwed up
<BSoDirl> foxiness: check ~/.wine/
<sesstreets> sorry man
<Rick_kinda_newbi> I know
<sesstreets> sounds bad
<Healot> or type "fuyu no hanabi" in terminal foxiness
<BSoDirl> should go ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/<app folder>
<Rick_kinda_newbi> first I had the KFCE desktop
<sesstreets> the ONE thing ubuntu needs is a similar feature to the add/remove programs feature on windows
<Rick_kinda_newbi> then I installed GNOME and that works fine
<efox> so anyone know with regards to my swap question: my current swap is 700mb, and im upping my ram to 1GB, could i leave my swap at 700mb or should i up that to 2 times ram?
<BSoDirl> you could go "cd ~/.wine/dr*/Pr*/<appfolder>"
<jasonm> anyone have any ideas's on how to optimize an Nvidia card?
<BSoDirl> and then "wine <appname>"
* BSoDirl is a wine freak
<spikeb> haha
<spikeb> run a lot of windows apps eh?
<elw> my lcd is kinda jumpy... any ideas?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> Steven_M: getswiftfox.com
<BSoDirl> Rick_kinda_newbi: BLASPHEMY! it's xfce :)
<NoUse> I think the title should be wino
<Rick_kinda_newbi> I know BSODirl!!!
<Rick_kinda_newbi> sorry!!
<BSoDirl> spikeb: the best binary/package for wine has to be on puppy, it's awesome.
* BSoDirl was kidding
<Rick_kinda_newbi> Do you like xfce?
<BSoDirl> :[
<BSoDirl> If xfce4 was a lady, I'd marry it.
<Healot> geeky statement
<Rick_kinda_newbi> maybe I should give it another look
<BSoDirl> and have offspring named xfce5, xfce6, etc.
<sesstreets> is there another gui ftp program besides shitty gftp?
<BSoDirl> hehe, I like gftp :)
<sesstreets> Its disgusting to someone used to filezilla
<Rick_kinda_newbi> guess I'm still partial to gnome
<wastrel> never heard of filezilla
<wastrel> i usually use scp
<Healot> god olde "ftp"
<mikeo11> hwo come i cant restore grub
* BSoDirl is a noob at console ftp work.
<mikeo11> i followed the grub directions and it wont restore it self
<pvd2006> is gnome a lot faster on dapper compared to breezy?
<wastrel> not that i've noticed
<Rick_kinda_newbi> ah, my wireless kb doesn't work in the grub menu, but works fine after that
<mikeo11> is there any way to restore grub
<garryF> Did ye use the rescue mode on the disk to restore grub?
<BSoDirl> I plan on using icewm in breezy
<mikeo11> yes
<BSoDirl> if i get all the deps etc.
<mikeo11> grub-installer
<mikeo11> didnt work
<wastrel> icewm eh
<BSoDirl> or just downloading xfce4
<BSoDirl> *on dialup
<Rick_kinda_newbi> hehe
<BSoDirl> the mac theme for icewm is nice.
<BSoDirl> "brushed metal"
<mikeo11> how do i resture grub
<BSoDirl> it's like windoze+osx had kids and they looked better than both.
<Rick_kinda_newbi> thanks, goodnight
* BSoDirl waves
<polpak> !tell mikeo11 about grub
<carlfk> mikeo11: you just install it again
<mikeo11> is there some kind of live cd that can restore it
<mikeo11> i did, and it didnt install
<polpak> mikeo11: follow the instructions
<polpak> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<polpak> mikeo11:  ^^
<mikeo11> i am on a livecd right now
<mikeo11> is there any way i can restore it from here
<BSoDirl> lol im downloading 4 diff. versions of this driver, one of em "better" work
<skavenge> Anyone dealt with a Dell 1350 wireless nic? Worked with ndiswrapper for days, says driver and hardware is present yet in device manager it still says its using a broadcom 43xx driver? how do i tell HAL or whatever to use the ndiswrapper driver instead of what it thinks it is?
<garryF> I think you might need to use the alternate install cd
* BSoDirl prepares to put the moves on automake
<garryF> I've heard of a live grub cd, but I dunno anything about it.
<BSoDirl> I wish ndiswrapper would work on dialup modem drivers
<BSoDirl> (sigh)
<Lord-ChewY> im having some trouble getting quake4 running, it says a file is missing.... lemme get the name
<mikeo11> is there any way to restore it with grub by running grub
<mikeo11> and root (hdsomething)
<mikeo11> and setup(hdsomething
<Lord-ChewY> this is the error im getting
<Lord-ChewY> ./quake4.x86: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<concept10> Anyone know of a plugin for Adobe reader that allows you to highlight pdf's?
<mikeo11> the root ubuntu installation is at /dev/sdb2
<Lord-ChewY> i have the SDL packages installed
<BSoDirl> does 'grubconfig' work?
<Lord-ChewY> for alsa
<Lord-ChewY> and i can play ut2004demo as well fine
<BSoDirl> just build SDL from source, then you can be sure :)
<mikeo11> nope
<mikeo11> grub works tho
<BSoDirl> ./configure, make, make install
<BSoDirl> :[
<BSoDirl> *is lost*
<mikeo11> from the command line
<BSoDirl> can you boot into the system?
<BSoDirl> *takes a look at his /boot/grub/menu.lst*
<mikeo11> i can boot into windows
<mikeo11> vista and xp
<mikeo11> but no ubuntu
<garryF> sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.lst and make sure its pointing to the right partitions.
<mikeo11> vista overwrote it
<BSoDirl> ewww vista
<BSoDirl> *checks his grub menu.lst*
<Healot> sure
<Healot> that what NT operating systems do
<mikeo11> so how do i restore grub
<mikeo11> to still work with windows
<polpak> mikeo11: for the 3rd time     https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<BSoDirl> Mine's setup like that.
<polpak> mikeo11: please read it
<BSoDirl> I once triplebooted netbsd+suse+xp ... but that was a swhile back.
<garryF> Visa and grub is like diet pepsi and mentos in a bottle. They don't co-esist I suspect.
<BSoDirl> pardon me, freebsd.
<cwillu> yay for checkinstall!
<SurfnKid> Visa and Mastercard must die
<mikeo11> so from the rescue prompt i type grub-install /dev/sdb2
<mikeo11> can i use a 32bit ubuntu cd for amd64 to restore grub
<BSoDirl> I await the day when Vista hits shelves.
<pvd2006> so gnome isnt faster on dapper, but if you put xgl on there it should run faster with accelerated graphics right?
<SurfnKid> BSoDirl, you like Vista?
<polpak> pvd2006: actually gnome is faster on dapper than it was in breezy
<pvd2006> that is what I thought.
<BSoDirl> Nah, I wanna see how many people are complaining about how "THIS DOESNT WORK AHHH"
<garryF> He's probably hoping that folks will try it then go to linux
<sesstreets> how the hell do u take a screenshot in dapper?
<polpak> sesstreets: printscreen ?
<BSoDirl> my cousin said at some press thing for Vista a percentage of the display boxes were bluescreened.
<sesstreets> AHAHAHAH LOL
<sesstreets> thanks
<BSoDirl> :|
<Lord-ChewY> anyone know how to get quake4 running?
<BSoDirl> it's gonna be madness...
<Steven_M> is there special charator to indicate that command should be run in terminal, for setting up minetypes?
<Madpilot> Folks, chat about Dapper & MS can move to #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<Lord-ChewY> i get the error that  libSDL-1.2.so.0 is missing, but i have it in /usr/lib /lib and /usr/lib32
<Madpilot> sorry, about Vista, not Dapper... gah :|
* BSoDirl is done.
<cwillu> BSoDirl: garryF: so long as us irc bots don't try to convince them to try xgl and send them back screaming :)
<BSoDirl> :>
<garryF> Mea no culpa, I have not tried to convince anyone to use xgl
<Thor> how do i reinstall my Sound drivers?
<predaeus> Lord-ChewY: are you on a 64bit system?
<cwillu> garryF: but you just know that !xgl will be the order of the day :/
<garryF> hehe
<Lord-ChewY> predaeus yes
* BSoDirl reboots into ubuntu to compile modem drivers
<BSoDirl> :S
<sesstreets> So tell me master of linuxies
<sesstreets> If I install windows onto a second partition AFTER I have install ubuntu on the first how do I get back to ubuntu
<sesstreets> Because I know windows is going to kill grub
<polpak> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<predaeus> Lord-ChewY: Running a 64bit Ubuntu I meant. Well, actually I do not have an idea but maybe it expects some special path or something that differs from the 32bit one.
<sesstreets> :R
<sesstreets> Could i use boot magic instead?
<hav0k> what is the freaking super key on a pc?
<SurfnKid> i dont care much about windows
<mikeo11> will an ubuntu 5.1 disk work to restore ubuntu dapper amd64 grub
<sesstreets> no
<SurfnKid> :)
<cwillu> hav0k: windows key I believe
<sesstreets> Can I use boot magic to replace grub?
<Lord-ChewY> predaeus: are files that show up green, are those symlinks?
<Thor> how do i install audio drivers for my Ubuntu 6.06
<hav0k> cwillu, really?  it doesnt seemed to be working when i try to use it to enable some of the compiz plugins...
<cwillu> hav0k: :/
<hav0k> yeah, i dont know
<predaeus> Lord-ChewY: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84828 maybe this helps.
<garryF> Hmm, I put windows on my first drive, directed the ubuntu alternate text install to put grub and ubuntu on my fourth drive and then used a third party boot loader to start grub, or windows depending on what I wanted. Kind of redundant I know but it works
<predaeus> Lord-ChewY: Sry, I dont know from memory. Try "ls -l" to list more detailed and see if it points somewhere.
<timothys> Hey everyone...  anyone game for tracking down an IDE problem?
<garryF> IDE as in it don't execute?
<timothys> lol
<BrownMan> hey i got a question for anyone who can help:  I have my windows file system mounted and windows has a virus.  Is there any way to get rid of my viruses and spyware from Ubuntu?
<packetscan> hola just install proftpd as inetd service. only it's not running.    what's the command compareable to chkconfig so i can see run levels?
<timothys> IDE as in it takes roughly 10 minutes to boot my machine and hdparm -t reports ~500k/s transfer rate to and from my drive.
<SurfnKid> BrownMan, you have them in windows or in Ubuntu
<BrownMan> Surf, in Windows
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> anyone running swiftfox?
<Thor> yes
<SurfnKid> BrownMan, just go into Windows and remove them with NIS or some Antivirus software
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> Thor: swiftfox?
<SurfnKid> BrownMan, then boot back to ubuntu and mount Windows, access it and thats it
<Ademan> how does inkscape match up to openoffice.org draw? are the two really even comparable? which to people prefer for vector graphics?
<BrownMan> Surf, I have tried with many software products but they just keep coming back...persistant little bastards.
<garryF> No safe way unless its a fat 32, and then it would involve running a windows virus scanner running under some version of wine. Sounds a bit risky. Best proggy for hand removing trash that won't go away with many anti virus softwares is hijack-this.
<garryF> I used hijackthis to get rid of 400 viruses.
<timothys> There's always clamav
<cwillu> garryF: something along the lines of bartpe might be more what you want
<yallaman> heyas all.. seems like i have a problem with openGL ..i run a openGL test with Cedega and it fails..i still see the glxgears tho..how do i find out if openGL is enabled?
<BrownMan> Garry, but doesn't hijack-this only give you like what is there but does not quarentine?
<Ademan> yallaman: openGL is always "enabled"
<cwillu> i.e., full native ntfs access because it's actually a xp livecd;  only trouble is getting on in the first place
<BrownMan> garry, I actually know exactly where it is, but I cannot delete it.
<yallaman> why does it fail in the test then?
<Ademan> its a question of using the software mesa driver, or a hardware accelerated driver from nvidia or ati
<Ademan> yallaman: can you tell me EXACTLY what results it gives?
<garryF> Yeah, you have to identify all processes as belinging or not, and then the hijackthis can be used to delete those pesky things that won't go away.
<SurfnKid> BrownMan, sounds like its on a MBR and keeps brining it up, use Lavasoft, Avast! or another heavy AVS
<yallaman> i guess HW driver from nvidia would be best then
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> anyone running swiftfox?
<garryF> Unfortunately this is getting off topic
<yallaman> i did apt-get nvidia-glx
<Ademan> !tell yallaman about nvidia
<Ademan> hopefully that worked
<SurfnKid> garryF, good point
<Ademan> i dont remember exactly what i did to install my nvidia drivers unfortunately, but if ubotu told you anything, it should tell you what you need to do
<SurfnKid> I am tempted to go back to Dappe
<BrownMan> Garry and Surf, well ok I will see what I can do...so far I have tried Spybot and Spy Doctor...both have done their job but they just keep coming back...like its this question mark in the corner of the screen that seems legit but from what I have heard, clicking it makes it worse
<SurfnKid> but when I have a week off I will do it
<SurfnKid> its just that everything seems to work on Breezy. cept APM
<SurfnKid> BrownMan, ohh Yellow !
<BrownMan> Yes, that one too
<Ademan> HEY!  isnt there actually expiramental writing to NTFS? i'll see if i can dig up the link... though no matter what itt'll be risky
<BrownMan> I know exactly where it is in the system32 folder, but I can't delete it...
<jace> Hello
<timothys> captive actually works really well for ntfs writing
<SurfnKid> BrownMan, check registry thats all i can say or else ill get in trouble, check the html arguments for your IE default strings. it hides keys in there, there is some software that will remove that I believe it was that new MS anti virus thing. do some googling, i removed it once, i jsut cant remember
<cwillu> BrownMan: try booting up in safemode command prompt only
<garryF> I"m not absolutely sure, but I think it is safe to delete a file through Ubuntu, but I would not count on it,
<Ademan> garryF: ubuntu has ntfs writing?
<garryF> that is from off of ntfs.
<BrownMan> Yes, it is ntfs
<BrownMan> and ubuntu can delete, but as root only on my comp
<BrownMan> so i'll have to do some snooping
<BrownMan> but ok, thanks
<SurfnKid> np
<timothys> garryf: captive will grab it's ntfs driver from a windows partition, or download it for you if you attest that you have a valid windows license.
<garryF> not safe writing, there is some strangeness to it but if I recall, deletion or replacing a file with a file of excactly the same size as the original isn't so danerous.
<jace> I have a question: I have an onboard sound card and a another sound card in my system and it isn't a problem for the most part.  But some programs (namly WINE) use my onboard sound as my primary sound device.  I was wondering if there was a way to disable my on board sound so that the system defaults to my secondary sound card
<garryF> I'd reccomment caution.
<Ademan> garryF: well does "safe" mean journaling? or does "safe" mean "hopefully it won't screw up" ?
<Madpilot> jace, check your BIOS to disable the onboard sound completely
<garryF> If I recall, it is less likely to screw it up. Back ut that data is my reccommendation.
<jace> Madpilot: Hot damn, I didn't even think of that. Thanks !
<jace> gonna go try that now
<wastrel> you just say that to make them reboot
<Madpilot> wastrel, yes, I hate uptime and like to destroy it when possible :)
<garryF> LoL
<packetscan> ok i switched back to Vsftpd.  i can only list when i'm on the internal network. ( odd considering i have specified the pasv directives int eh config file and the ports are openon my external router.
<yoshiznit123> hey everyone, where (under what package) in launchpad should i file a bug concerning broken package dependencies?
<postmodern> hello, I'm looking for the default LVM layout that Ubuntu uses
<dsas> yoshiznit123: Probably on the package that has the broken dependancies.
<postmodern> trying to recover a LVM system, that was installed using the default partition layout
<dsas> yoshiznit123: Try joining #ubuntu-bugs
<garryF> www.ubuntOops.com
<earthen> how do I give all user read/write access to a folder via command line
<jughead> I have samba setup for my LAN; is there a way to login remotely and have access to my files?
<pppoe_dude> earthen, chmod 666 <filename>
<dsas> earthen: chmod 666 <folder_name>, if it already has files you want to give access to then chmod 666 <foldername>/*
<yoshiznit123> dsas, ok thanks
<SurfnKid> pppoe_dude, where is a list of chmod commands
<SurfnKid> does ubotu know
<pppoe_dude> SurfnKid, see man chmod
<garryF> mod chmod
<dsas> SurfnKid: he doesn't. man chmod.
<SurfnKid> ah ok
<wastrel> earthen:  or chmod a+rw <filename>  (if you prefer human-readable chmod args)
<SurfnKid> cool
<garryF> er man chmod
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> anyone running swiftfox?
<pppoe_dude> SurfnKid, when you give it a number, that would be the octal representation of <rwxrwxrwx for u/g/a
<earthen> pppoe_dude, dsas ok thanks I was trying to do it with chmod +rw with noe luck
<pppoe_dude> earthen, that only does it for owner
<earthen> well it a web page folder that everyone should have red access to
<pppoe_dude> earthen, although you can use it to do it for all
<cwillu> can session startup stuff be made to run in a sudo'ish manner without me having to type my password in at launch?
<postmodern> how does one go about recovering a Ubuntu LVMed system?
<pppoe_dude> earthen, chmod [ugoa]  [+/-]  [rwx] 
<yallaman> a well..did reinstall and configed my nvidia drivers.. still the OpenGL test on Cedega fails..i remember it passed before i installed Xgl/Compiz(3d eyecandy)
<fyrestrtr> does anyone know of a repo that has PHP 5.1.4 ?
<earthen> pppoe_dude, mmm none of them commands seems to be working
<pppoe_dude> earthen, if you want to change all the insides too, try it with the -R option
<pppoe_dude> earthen, what are you trying to do?
<earthen> pppoe_dude, curently there is nothing in the folder
<holotone> I don't suppose anyone knows where I might find some Ubuntu web badges perchance?
<holotone> maybe 100px wide or so?
<earthen> pppoe_dude, I'm trying to creat a folder on my web server where i can store images
<pppoe_dude> earthen, is it giving you persmission denied?
<earthen> pppoe_dude, nope
<earthen> pppoe_dude, no errors at all
<pppoe_dude> earthen, try adding an x in there... chmod 777 <folder>
<earthen> pppoe_dude, but I can't seem to upload file to it via ftp, I assumeing it's because the folder is only rw for root
<feih> hi mates. can anyone help me with sth? i have a mounted ext3 partition i want to change the permissions to. how do i do that?
<pppoe_dude> earthen, or you can also try chown...
<earthen> pppoe_dude, 777 seems to have don it
<postmodern> what is Ubuntu's default LVM layout
<Healot> none
<pppoe_dude> earthen, my prof once taught me to use 777 for folders (as they need to be "executable" in order to get in
<Healot> because there isn't any
<postmodern> well i'm seeing three partitions
<pppoe_dude> earthen, i dont know how accurate that is
<postmodern> one is marked LVM
<earthen> pppoe_dude, mmm I don't know eather
<postmodern> the otheres /boot and swap
<postmodern> i need to get into that LVM partition, how'd i go about doing that
<Healot> postmodern: if there is a previous LVM partition...
<yoshiznit123> is there a proposal for peer-to-peer based updates in ubuntu?
<yallaman> << need some lub
<earthen> pppoe_dude, i'm only storing pic's there that will show up on a web page
<polpak> directories should be set 755 or 775 but probably not 777
<postmodern> Healot, it was generated by Ubuntu's partition manager
<Healot> which partitioning option you choose?
<earthen> pppoe_dude, it working now my file are transfering
<pppoe_dude> s/777/7
<Graig> peer-to-peer based updates would have to be done very carefully, cause getting your updates from a 3rd party sounds kinda scary.
<postmodern> Healot, the defaults
<earthen> polpak, what is 755 or 775
<Healot> the defaults? you mean remove all Linux partition?
<pppoe_dude> earthen, ya i think the 'cd' command actually requires the directory to be executable
<postmodern> Healot, well i didn't per-say, i'm playing janitor for a Ubuntu newbie
<mephis1987> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<polpak> earthen: rwxr-xr-x and rwxrwxr-x respectively
<postmodern> Healot, but i'd like to know said defaults, so I can help this guy recover his system
<efox> earthen: it allows the owner to read write and execute and everyone else only read and write
<yoshiznit123> graig, couldn't all updates be hashed by a central ubuntu server?
<wastrel> what's lvm?
<polpak> wastrel: logical volumn management
<Graig> yoshiznit123: i guess they could.
<yoshiznit123> we already download cd's from torrents
<postmodern> wastrel, Logical Volumn Managment (like software-raid)
<earthen> efox, polpak ok thanks for the info
<polpak> wastrel: also known as PITA
<yoshiznit123> just curious if this has been discussed before, and if so, where
<[Nige] > anyone played with ipcop?
<efox> earthen: np
<Graig> what's ipcop?
<Healot> somewhat Windows NT dynamic disk, LVM work with a basic disk though
<feih> can anyone tell me how to enable write on this drive?: /dev/hda3       /media/hda      ext3    defaults        0       2
<[Nige] > its a dedicated firewall
<[Nige] > !ipcop
<ubotu> I know nothing about ipcop
<Graig> ahh.
<Healot> feih: the defaults says it can be written
<feih> only by root..
<polpak> feih: chown or chmod /media/hda
<mephis1987> hello , i used Ubuntu default dictionary and how can i add more dict ?
<dsas> mephis1987: edit->preferences then press add
<mephis1987> dsas: do you know any German dict server ?
<feih> polpak, it says chown: missing operand after `/media/hda'
<dsas> mephis1987: I'm afraid not.
<feih> and the same about chmod
<Healot> feih: add the option "user" or "umask=0777"
<sid> Does Ubuntu have a graphical reportbug program?
<jasonm> im new to ubuntu, i need to edit the file xorg.conf to config my nvidia card... and then restart it,,, my question is that xorg.conf  is read only so how do i open it. second once i edit the file, how do i restart x.
<DShepherd> hey
<mendred> jasonm: u need to use sudo to open xorg.conf with whatever editor ur comfortable with
<mendred> do alt-f2
<Healot> and remove the defaults, replace "defaults" with "rw,user,umask=0000"
<mendred> and type sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jiger>  hello. does anyone know why data dvd is not usable on dapper?
<mendred> make sure u check open in terminal
<polpak> Healot: it's an ext3 partition.. he doesn't need to change how it's mounted he just needs to set the permissions right on the directory
<mendred> click on the options button to make the run in terminal option visible
<dsas> jiger: If other dvds (movies et al) don't work then maybe your dvd isn't recognised as being suitable for dma.
<feih> i tried using nautilus as root to change em but it didnt work
<predaeus> mendred: mind that he probably does not have kate. so it would be "gedit".
<feih> god know if mount -a actually works
<Healot> polpak: yeah... hence the mask...
<mendred> yeah..thats why i mentioned whichever editor he uses
<Healot> maybe leaving out the user option...
<jiger> dsas: I don't have other dvds per se. All dvds I have are data dvds for my backup
<jiger> dsas: these worked fine in breezy
<jasonm> mendred, what would teh command be, plus i have two copies of the file, one being a backup i put on the desktop
<jiger> dsas: and windows today too
<mendred> jasonm: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jiger> dsas: I have written it using k3b under Kubuntu
<mendred> type ur user password
<feih> neither worked at least with mount -a
<feih> anyway thx u all that tried to help
<mendred> jasonm: good that u have a backup..leave the one on ur desktop alone
<mikeo1> man wtf, i have tried everything to restore grub from vista and nothing will work
<jiger> never looks like it is a known bug in dapper
<jiger> never mind
<mikeo1> if vista destroys linux i dont think there is going to be a huge future for it lol
<mikeo1> is there any failproof way to restore grub
<Henk> mikeo1, boot from cd ;)
<mikeo1> i did
<mikeo1> like 10x
<mikeo1> and did the restore thing
<mikeo1> then hit restore grub
<mikeo1> selected the partition
<mikeo1> and typed /dev/sdb2
<mikeo1> which is where ubuntu is at
<Henk> mikeo1, i mean, make a bootcd yourself containing only grub to boot your own bootmenu (linux 1 windows 2)
<mikeo1> then it said restoring grub or something like that, i rebooted, and vista bootloader was still there
<Lynoure> mikeo1: ah, that's prolly the reason... Vista stuff is prolly in MBR, so that gets read first
<mikeo1> i have no idea how to do that
<mikeo1> while how do i overwrite it
<DShepherd> where can i find an example of the dapper sources.list?
<mikeo1> it worked fine with older versions of vista, i dont see how beta 2 should be any different
<sid> Does Ubuntu have a graphical reportbug program?
<Henk> mikeo1, do a grub-install /dev/hda
<mikeo1> tried that
<mikeo1> hmmm
<mikeo1> will try again i guess with different hd combinations
<Lynoure> sid: launchpad but that is web based, not GUI as such
<mikeo1> does it matter which i select to mount as root before that
<Lynoure> sid: or were you looking for one to use for your own project instead of reporting bugs about Ubuntu?
<dsas> sid: No, I think there's one being developed as part of SoC. ALso there's been discussions about adapting the new bugbuddy.
<sid> dsas / Lynoure http://blog.philkern.de/archives/177-First-SoC-status-report-Reportbug-Gnome2-GUI.html
<sid> yea, there is a front end for gnome/reportbug there. interesting
<sid> I wonder if that will interface with launchpad
<sid> The guy is planning to make it so you can browse bugs that you've reported, see their history etc. Looks like a huge improvement to reporting bugs for the average users
<mikeo1> finally got it
<mikeo1> now anyone know how to run ubuntu with xgl on 2 monitors at different resolutions
<mikeo1> one at wsxga+ and one at sxga
<dsas> sid: I think there was a better specification out there somewhere....we're getting off topic anyway, so should really move to #ubuntu-offtopic
<sethk> mikeo1, I've done it, yes
<mikeo1> is it hard
<sethk> mikeo1, but it is really annoying
<mikeo1> why is that
<eobanb> mikeo1, i dont think anyone even really knows what 'wsxga+' is, so my suggestion would be to just say what the actual resolution is, in pixels
<sethk> mikeo1, when you have, say, a window partly on one screen and partly on the other, it isn't terribly usable
<sethk> eobanb, but it's easy enough to do, so try it and see what you think
<mikeo1> 1680x1050 (left) and 1280x1024 (right)
<mikeo1> while right now im at 1280x1024 and 1280x1024
<mikeo1> and i find it usable
<eobanb> mikeo1, i've gotten xgl running, but in regard to using it with multiple displays, i wouldnt know where to even begin
<eobanb> mikeo1, maybe ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<mikeo1> would like to get the one on the left at its native res
<mikeo1> have both runing in xgl right now fine tho
<eobanb> that's the channel for those kinds of questions anyway
<mikeo1> but at the same res
<mikeo1> lol when it rotates its a BIG desktop
<sethk> mikeo1, I was saying that running them at different resolutions gives annoying results, not running them at the same resolution
<sethk> mikeo1, but, as I said, try it and see what you think of it.
<mikeo1> ok how did you do it
<eth42> I want to install dapper using the graphical installer. however, ubuntu is started with 640x480 screen resolution, and the installer simply doesn't fit on the screen (I cannot press any OK/Next button since I don't see it). What can I do?
<eobanb> well that's an odd problem..
<sethk> mikeo1, set up xinerama
<eobanb> i've never heard of that happening.
<pppoe_dude> eth42, try ctrl+alt+'+'
<eobanb> eth42, what graphics card do you have
<wastrel> eth42:  alt-click anywhere on the window to move it around :] 
<mikeo1> Option          "RenderAccel"           "true";        Option "twinview";        Option "TwinViewOrientation" "RightOf";        Option "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "30-70";        Option "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "60"
<mikeo1> what is xinerama?
<sethk> eth42, what wastrel said; also, try control-alt-+ to cycle through other available resolutions
<eth42> eobanb: some nvidia internal
<eth42> sethk: higher screen resolutions are not configured
<sethk> mikeo1, twinview is nvidia's proprietary multiple desktop thing.  xinerama is the open source equiv.
<eth42> sethk: so ctrl-alt-+ doesnt work
<eobanb> i guess do an alt-click then
<mikeo1> does twinview do 2 different resolutions
<sethk> eth42, if your hardware can't do higher resolutions, then set up a virtual resolution that is higher than the real resolution
<eth42> eobanb: yes thanks about alt-click, I didn't know that
<sethk> eth42, that way you can move around.  but alt-click is better if it does what you need
<eth42> sethk: I was running every linux before on 1024x768
<sethk> mikeo1, sure, both twinview and xinerama do different res's on the monitors.
<eobanb> sethk, all he needs to do for the moment is run the installer
<ppn> if i format a partition as ext3 will ubuntu auto-mount it for me?
<sethk> eth42, ok, then it isn't a hardware issue
<mikeo1> any help files on how to do this?
<mikeo1> like is it just adding something to xorg?
<sethk> eth42, I've seen that happen when the monitor is not automatically identified
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> anyone running swiftfox?
<sethk> eth42, it defaults to 640x480.  You can do dpkg-reconfigure for X and tell it what resolution your monitor is capable of
<eth42> sethk, eobanb: it's an nvidia4 mx
<sethk> eth42, it isn't a card issue, it's most likely a monitor issue
<eobanb> odd.  i have an mx 4000, eth42, and it does 1280 x 960 just fine.
<sethk> eth42, even if it knows your card can do higher res, it won't do it unless it thinks your monitor can do so also
<eobanb> sethk, yeah.
<sethk> eth42, so do the reconfigure, then choose generic monitor 1280x960
<skavenge> Anyone dealt with a Dell 1350 wireless nic? Worked with ndiswrapper for days, says driver and hardware is present yet in device manager it still says its using a broadcom 43xx driver? how do i tell HAL or whatever to use the ndiswrapper driver instead of what it thinks it is?
<eth42> sethk: ok. shouldn't the installer make me aware of the fact that 640 x 480 is a bit low, and should run dpkg-reconfigure automatically?
<sethk> eth42, I don't know, I didn't write the installer  :)
<mitcheloc> could someone point me towards a name/word i can google regarding the "bit torrent service" installed with ubuntu?
<eobanb> mitcheloc, i think you answered your own question
<mikeo1> heh i love these mirrors, 128 updates downloading at 1.3mb/s
<Healot> mitcheloc: you want to host trackers?
<eth42> thanks so far, sethk and eobanb!
<mitcheloc> Healot: no, just download stuff
<YumPoo> ngifuna iphagaphaga inja
<boudewijn> hello everybody, i need some support.
<mitcheloc> eobanb: okay, i wasn't sure if there was a proper name for the official one in ubuntu... i figured i'd find many
<eobanb> boudewijn, just ask the question
<xeroz> hola
<Healot> boudewijn: financial, we can't help you on that
<YumPoo> I have a quesion as well
<LazyBee> hombre
<YumPoo> can someone here answer it for me?
<xeroz> ?
<eobanb> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<xeroz> anybody speak spanhis
<YumPoo> are muslims allowed to travel into outerspace and if so, how do they know which direction to pray?
<eobanb> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<xeroz> thanks
<mitcheloc> eobanb: "ubuntu bittorrent service" doesn't return very good results...
<eobanb> serious inquiries only, YumPoo
<YumPoo> take your time to think about...
<Venky> i have a wep encrypted wireless network but iam not able to connect to it...what shud i do
<boudewijn> i installed a ubuntu server at work (dual k7, raid1) and after i installed it, autoupdate simply removed my smp-k7 kernel and replaced it with a default i386. how can i stop this from happening?
<predaeus> YumPoo: I've heard of this problem before and they actually solved it, dont remember how they did it.
<Madpilot> YumPoo, drop the offtopic stuff and behave - only warning.
<mikeo1> so how do i raise the resolution in twinview
<YumPoo> wuh oh....
<Venky> earlier i was connected but now iam unable to connect using network monitor
<YumPoo> you may as well kick my ass now because I am about to ask a really stupid question in 20 seconds
<YumPoo> 10 seconds
<eobanb> YumPoo, is it ubuntu-related?
<YumPoo> not at all
<YumPoo> 5
<YumPoo> 4
<eobanb> then don't ask it
<YumPoo> 3
<YumPoo> 2
<YumPoo> 1
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-457528f6.dyn.optonline.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<eth42> sethk, eobanb: I reconfigured xserver-xorg, gave the default answer for every question, and now it runs at 1024x768. very strange
<ardchoille> Madpilot: Thank you
<eobanb> eth42, good to hear
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<eobanb> i do sort of wonder what the question was, :D
<freakin_cracker> *New to Ubuntu* Problem: updater does not find repositories. Fresh install, internet works (on it now), but when trying to update sys it fails connecting to servers. Links test good in browser. Any ideas?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b YumPoo!*@*]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ool-457528f6.dyn.optonline.net]  by Madpilot
<eobanb> freakin_cracker, can you pastebin the exact error
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<eobanb> !tell freakin_cracker about paste
<freakin_cracker> sec...
<freakin_cracker> reading link on paste
<boudewijn> ok, one more try:
<sethk> eth42, not entirely strange.  Most likely there are kernel modules loaded now, that were not loaded during the config during install, that let it ID the monitor, or the card, or whatever.  It recognized something it missed the first time around
<predaeus> !tell predaeus about paste
<boudewijn> i dont want autoupdate to replace the kernel, how do i stop that from happening?
<sethk> freakin_cracker, firewall between you and the 'net that is blocking that particular type of traffic
<eobanb> sethk, that's possible, but unlikely
<sethk> eobanb, Not necessarily unlikely.  We are dealing with nvidia here and that introduces strangeness in what people are willing to include in a given build
<sethk> eobanb, and I haven't heard another explanation that is any less unlikely  :)
<freakin_cracker> durf. ok. ill have to find info on firewall setup. disabled and is refreshing now. Thanks for putting me on track. :)
<eobanb> sethk, uhmmm...what does nvidia have to dow tih firewalls
<eobanb> do with*
<sethk> eobanb, oh, sorry, you were talking about one problem and I was still thinking about the earlier one
<sethk> eobanb, the firewall situation, I had that happen in two cases just today.  It is hardly unlikely.
<eobanb> sethk, well apt just uses http on port 80....you'd have a pretty ridiculous firewall configuration for that to be the cause
<sethk> eobanb, that's not quite correct.  apt uses either http or ftp file transfers, which are frequently blocked
<sethk> eobanb, you can block http file transfers without blocking port 80
<eobanb> sethk, well in any case he said he could access the respositories in a browser
<sethk> eobanb, that doesn't really prove anything one way or the other
<moshez> hi, I have a problem with xfig: at the beginning it doesn't manage to find a bunch of fonts with "times" in the name (I can copy'n'paste the list if it helps). Is there some fonts package I'm missing? ttf-freefont is installed. maybe I should reconfigure xfig to use other fonts?
<boudewijn> thanks for the "help", i'll install a fedora server instead
<eobanb> sethk, well if he--for some insane reason--had a packet-shaping firewall, then neither apt nor his browser would be working.  i would think it's just some problem with his apt-get
<sethk> eobanb, that's not what I've been seeing.  What I see is exactly what he describes.  Browsing works fine.  I had to root them around the firewall for apt to function
<sethk> eobanb, I'm going to get some traces on it tomorrow so I can see exactly what is blocked.
<wastrel> browser's got a proxy in it
<sethk> eobanb, I'm fairly sure it is blocking by mime type, but I'll have to confirm that.
<wastrel> mebby
<eobanb> sethk, hm, odd.  what sort of firewall would be doing that
<n30n> will limewire run on linux under wine?
<eobanb> n30n, sure, but i'd just go with the linux version of limewire.
<eobanb> n30n, or better yet, frostwire
<dibblego> will openoffice 2.0.2 run on dapper under GNOME?
<n30n> eobanb: Idk how to install those packages without synaptic
<wastrel> dibblego:  yes, that's the default version in dapper
<dibblego> wastrel, have you actually seen it running?
<sethk> eobanb, all of the commercial firewalls I've used do that
<moshez> oh, well
<wastrel> dibblego:  i've run it on my system yes
<dibblego> wastrel, just to confirm, ooffice 2.0.2, dapper, GNOME?
<eobanb> dibblego, yes..
<wastrel> dibblego:  yes
<Madpilot> dibblego, it's installed by default, yes...
<n30n> eobanb: how do i install the linux packages
<ardchoille> dibblego: yep, I'm using it now :)
<mikeo1> how do i run twinview dual monitor setup at 2 different resolutions
<dibblego> I've tried several times but it segmentation faults each time
<mikeo1> one at 1680x1050 and the other at 1280x1024
<dibblego> ardchoille, lucky bugger :)
<ardchoille> :)
<Madpilot> dibblego, you could have saved some time by saying, "OOo2.0.2 is segfaulting on me" right away, rather than "will it run?"...
<eobanb> sorry n30n i've got to run.  search the ubuntu forum
<dibblego> I get a seg fault when I sudo apt-get libstartup-notification0
<mikeo1> the 1680x1050 monitor runing at 1280x1024 is killing my eyes
<dibblego> Madpilot, I've tried that 3 times already - so I concluded that perhaps it just won't run for anyone
<sethk> dibblego, that's a seg fault on apt-get, not on oofice
<dibblego> sethk, right
<mikeo1> how do i change it to 1680x1050
<Madpilot> dibblego, OOo seems to run just fine here, fwiw...
<dibblego> here are the details anyway: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1172599#post1172599
<dibblego> it's actually gdk-pixbuf-query-loaders that seg faults
<Madpilot> dibblego, have you filed a bug yet?
<n30n> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is A totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<dibblego> Madpilot, no, I haven't - being a bit of a noob, I was looking for confirmation if it were the case
<dibblego> also, I don't know if there is any more information that I can provide (strace output - anything else?)
<Madpilot> dibblego, from the look of that forum post, you've done a lot of bughunting already - post it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com and see what the experts say
<dibblego> ok cheers
<n30n> whats a tarball
<dibblego> lol @ "Microsoft hasa majority market share"
<sethk> n30n, a file containing other files, like a zip file in windows
<Madpilot> dibblego, Bug #1 is very important :)
<n30n> slow day,,,
<sethk> n30n, what's a slow day?
<Madpilot> n30n, it's an archive, something like a zip file, more or less
<n30n> sethk: The room is like.. talk free
<wastrel> is ghemical installed by default or did i install it and forget
<wastrel> the second.
<sethk> wastrel, I can't remember the question long enough to type the answer
<ardchoille> wastrel: you must have installed it
<filip> hi, are there floppy installation images?
<filip> I can't burn a cd anywhere now and I have a goot net connection...
<sethk> filip, they exist for slackware.
<sethk> filip, I'm not sure whether they exist for ubuntu
<donjuantao> filip: try main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/
<n30n> I click to open frost wire but nothing happens. could it be that i am not in gnome?
<ardchoille> n30n: try running it from a term and see if there is any error output
<josh> When I make a call with the Gizmo Project, it hangs up on me after a few rings (testing using the tellme contact). I have only been able to connect a few times ever using Ubuntu, and I have tried multiple times.
<josh> Does anyone know how I could fix this?
<flamesrock> guys, I just installed lilo, but when I restart it says: L 07 07 07 07 07 ... 07 ad infintum
<flamesrock> what do I do?
<n30n> Dude when i try to run frostwire less than nothing happens
<ardchoille> n30n: try running frostwire from a term and see if there is any error output
<josh> n30n: YOu need to install Java. Use AutoMatix to install it and it should work.
<n30n> whats the command for run
<n30n> where AutoMatix
<Madpilot> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items and has been reported to break your system while doing that, please see http://help.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead.
<donjuantao> flamesrock: did a hard drive become disconnected?
<Arafangion> flamesrock: You need to _google_, "L 07 lilo", try the third result.
<flamesrock> they're both connected :(
<flamesrock> thanks Arafangion
<Madpilot> n30n, automatix is a bad idea, is what it is - check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java for installation
<Arafangion> flamesrock: My assumption is that your lilo installation isn't quite right.
<Arafangion> flamesrock: Isn't grub an option?
<flamesrock> hmmmmm well I did change one thing
<Arafangion> flamesrock: Personally, if at all possible, choose grub.
<flamesrock> Arafangion: the trouble is that gentoo and windows are on hdb and the mbr is on hda
<flamesrock> so I have to map using lilo
<flamesrock> afaik that can't be done with grub....
<Arafangion> flamesrock: Ahh, doing complicated multiple-boot situations? :)
<josh> Does anyone else here use Gizmo? I need to test it calling a real person (not a bot).
<donjuantao> I've done mapping with grub, not remembering how at this moment.
<flamesrock> lol yeah
<skavenge> Anyone dealt with a Dell 1350 wireless nic? Worked with ndiswrapper for days, says driver and hardware is present yet in device manager it still says its using a broadcom 43xx driver? how do i tell HAL or whatever to use the ndiswrapper driver instead of what it thinks it is?
<flamesrock> if I could find out how to do that with grub, I would definately choose it
<donjuantao> flamesrock: it's here : http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/map.html
<Orborde> Is there any way I can update directly from 5.04 to 6.06 without first upgrading to Breezy per the wiki directions, or do I need to take twice as long and perform TWO OS upgrades?
<flamesrock> thanks donjuantao :D
<n30n> dude tha tis the least helpful link ever.
<wastrel> hi
<wastrel> ok bye
<n30n> well lemme refraze that, its helpfulbut its confusing me
<spades> skavenge find out whats loading the bad driver (lsmod) and modprobe -r it
<n30n> !multiverse
<Orborde> Could I simply change every occurrence of "hoary" to "dapper" in sources.list and hit apt-get update; apt-get upgrade, or is more required?
<Madpilot> n30n, the bot seems to have crashed, or something
<josh> I believe you need to use dist-upgrade
<spades> Orborde use && instead of ; so it waits to finish first before going on
<n30n> !multiverse
<Madpilot> Orborde, do hoary->breezy, dist-upgrade, then breezy->dapper - don't skip versions
<n30n> snapx
<Orborde> Madpilot: Er....why?
<n30n> ubotu nooooooooooooooooooo
<Orborde> Madpilot: It takes twice as long.
<Madpilot> Orborde, apparently skipping versions can really, really break things - haven't tried it myself, I'll admit...
<Orborde> spades: Won't ; wait for it to complete as well?
<Orborde> Madpilot: Well, if this doesn't work, we'll simply burn a CD and reformat :)
<n30n> i can't find sun java5 in the add/remove files thing
<polpak> Orborde: or you can just backup your /home directory to a different partition, then just install dapper fresh
<Madpilot> n30n, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<Yonda> I had tightvnc viewer working fine to another ubuntu box, but then i added a password, and now I get an error - xtightvncviewer: ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: Connection refused" without it even offering a sapot for a password
<polpak> !info sun-java5-bin
<n30n> Madpilot: That is the site im at i can't find what it is telling me i have to find
<Madpilot> n30n, have you enabled the Multiverse repo?
<Madpilot> polpak, we're botless :(
<dibblego> when I attempt to report a bug, it says "an error has occurred", but nothing more
<n30n> Madpilot: yes
<polpak> n30n: well, just enable the universe/multiverse repository then just sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin  and then sudo update-alternatives --config java
<snoops> I'm going to be running dapper desktop 386 on a machine used for server type things.. but wanting to demonstrate xgl/compiz etc.. I won't have a monitor plugged into that computer.. I would like to remote into it via vnc fist, since I prefer to work with guis when I can
<n30n> polpak: that didnt work
<polpak> n30n: define "didn't work"
<snoops> how can I get vnc setup that when the machine is turned on, vnc server is started
<Madpilot> n30n, after you enabled Multiverse & Universe, did you do "sudo apt-get update" or hit the Refresh button in Synaptic?
<n30n> Madpilot: I've had multiverse enabled for weeks
<n30n> sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<Madpilot> n30n, you sure? sun-java5-bin should be there somewhere
<Madpilot> n30n, can you pastebin your sources.list?
<n30n> want me to paste my source.list in pasetebin
<n30n> ok
<Geev8> am using k3b to write video cd but it report K3B doesm not copy a CDs with multiple data tracks what should i do
<fedex> hi!!!! I wonder if there is a way to install dapper rite into a broken breezy, and save just ONE folder with 20 gigs of data....
<fedex> without erasing the whole disk and no backup........?
<Yonda> I had tightvnc viewer working fine to another ubuntu box, but then i added a password, and now I get an error - xtightvncviewer: ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: Connection refused" without it even offering a sapot for a password
<dibblego> I have filed a bug at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/50836 fwiw
<n30n> Madpilot: its being slow
<Fracture_> I recently performed a clean install of dapper, from a system that was dist-upgraded from breezy, and my system is definately more stable and performant.
<n30n> Madpilot: it will be under n30n
<Madpilot> n30n, paste the URL to your pastebin here, please?
<n30n> Madpilot: its stiilllllll sending
<Madpilot> dibblego, launchpad will tell you when someone gets to your bug
<dibblego> Madpilot, you mean it will send me an email?
<n30n> http://pastebin.com/728532
<Madpilot> dibblego, yes
<dibblego> righto cheers
<asathoor> hi
<Madpilot> n30n, you're not kidding about pastebin.com being slow...
<Madpilot> next time use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<L-----D> hi dibblego , didn't you from ##java
<foxiness> i have general Q,its about oracle-xe i have server and client package,if i installed the client can i use it with out the server? because am new to oracle
<dibblego> L-----D, didn't I what?
<n30n> Madpilot: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16355
<L-----D> dibblego, never mind
<dsas> foxiness: You presumably can (not sure of the xe version specifics), you could use it to connect to an oracle server on another machine for example.
<asathoor> any suggestions on how to change the size of partitions?
<dsas> asathoor: You could try gparted
<polpak> n30n: you don't have multiverse enabled.. and you should comment out the CD repo
<asathoor> ok
<Madpilot> n30n, you don't have multiverse enabled. - use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 instead
<asathoor> thanx found it
<n30n> Madpilot: ok sorry. I have two comps running the same os i forget which one i did what on
<fedex> yeah, asathoor i am intereted in creating and resizing partitions prior to install dappet to save my data....without a backup
<Bot_Builder> This is kinda spam, but its opensource and nice... http://digg.com/software/Inkscape_.44_Released
<polpak> Bot_Builder: it's in the repos.. though it's an earlier version
<asathoor> fedex >> i have /home on a separate partition, it's nice because your data is more secure.
<Bot_Builder> yeah, i know.  since this chan has 700 people in it, if a few dugg it, that would be nce
<Ion|> !w32codecs
<foxiness> dsas, did you know how to launch the client ?
<dsas> foxiness: The client is just cli stuff isn't it? sqlplus, tnsping etc?
<fedex> asathoor. i know, but i didn't go that way the last THREE times I changed distros, and now I am here...stuck with 20 gigs on info, no dvd burner, running a crappy non ubuntu live OS........
<Bot_Builder> If it gets on the mainpage it means more inkscape users.  Then more people that actually look for opensource solutions, eventual converts to ubuntu :P
<n30n> Madpilot: frostwire still doesn't run
<asathoor> fedex >> aargh .... not nice 8-)
<fedex> I wonder if someones would help partitioning out my /home and the either running desktop or alternative dappers, got both
<Madpilot> n30n, did you do that java reconfigure thing from the wiki's Java page?.
<n30n> what was the site again
<asathoor> fedex >> could an external HD help?
<polpak> n30n: well, just enable the universe/multiverse repository then just sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin  and then sudo update-alternatives --config java
<fedex> i meant "someone" and "then either running"
<Fracture_> I have a strange issue in dapper, clean install, where in programs like evolution, gedit and a few others, in the menus it displays like this :  "New    keyboard label|Ctrl+N"
<Geev8> how can i enable K3b to copy Cds with multiple data track
<foxiness> dsas, i want to try this ver i dont have any idea about it , i just see it on my frineds pc centOS and i like it,its GUI "what i saw"
<Fracture_> the "keyboard label|" bit is what's odd.. its all over the place
<fedex> yep, but dont have THAT either...no HD linux flavored
<polpak> Fracture_: is your home directory from a previous version?
<fedex> asathoor : I would like to install from here, not format
<foxiness> dsas, i think this come with the server ,becuase nothing on the menu "after i installed the client"
<Yonda> I had tightvnc viewer working fine to another ubuntu box, but then i added a password, and now I get an error - xtightvncviewer: ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: Connection refused" without it even offering a sapot for a password
<Fracture_> polpak: sort of.. I used to have breezy, then dist-upgraded to dapper.  but because of instability I re-installed clean, and kept my home folder.
<asathoor> fedex >> have to go, nice talking to u
<dsas> foxiness: It's probably oracle not integrating with ubuntu well.
<dsas> foxiness: I don't know much about the oracle gui stuff but it's called sql-developer probably.
<Geev8> how can i enable K3b to copy Cds with multiple data track
<fedex> /
<n30n> Madpilot: Im confused. I did sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin then sudo update-alternatives --config java and picked stick with default
<dsas> foxiness: try running: sudo updatedb && locate sqldeveloper
<polpak> Fracture_: the only problem w/ doing that is you carry over all the old configs which might not be right. If instead you move your old home dir to a new directory name before you install, then your user will be created with the right config files in the home dir and you can copy over your data (non .files) from your old home dir
<foxiness> dsas, yes i use alien to convert the rpm package to deb
<dsas> foxiness: If that gives you results then it's installed, it's just a matter of then finding the right file to execute.
<Madpilot> n30n, don't do that - pick the one with sun & jre in the file names
<polpak> n30n: no, you need to choose the sun java
<polpak> n30n: when you update-alternatives
<Fracture_> polpak: I didn't want to do that, since I would loost all of my customisations / settings from apps.  I thought it would be ok, since I was using dapper anyway.
<dsas> foxiness: If you get a list of files try running "sqldeveloper" in the terminal (without quotes)
<n30n> Mapilot: once again you save my day
<n30n> polpak too
<polpak> Fracture_: dunno, but I had that same thing happen to me. and it was solved by making a new admin user, then using that admin user to remove my user (after moving the non-config files) then recreating my user and moving my files back
<Fracture_> polpak: hrm. I gues I'll have to do that.
<foxiness> dsas, no i can not find it , i will try to install the server package
<polpak> Fracture_: you can always try moving over the important configs (firefox etc)
<polpak> Fracture_: as those are probably fine
<Bot_Builder> In the name of OSS, digg! http://digg.com/software/Inkscape_.44_Released
<Fracture_> polpak: yeah, and evolution
<polpak> Fracture_: yep
<fedex> so? any ideas? with gpartED?
<kholerabb1> Hello
<foxiness> dsas, thanks for your help
<dsas> foxiness: No problem. Good luck.
<Yonda> I had tightvnc viewer working fine to another ubuntu box, but then i added a password, and now I get an error - xtightvncviewer: ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: Connection refused" without it even offering a sapot for a password
<kholerabb1> Anyone know if there is some sort of folder manager (or even file system) that uses something more like lables/tags rather then folders?
<Madpilot> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Madpilot> !goodbot
<ubotu> I know nothing about goodbot
<Gonzo> any unarchiver supports zip made in several files?
<Lobster> !Lobster
<ubotu> I know nothing about Lobster
<Lobster> :(
<Gonzo> rofl
<Gonzo> !zip
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde)
<Gonzo> :(
<Gonzo> already tried
<N3o21> hi...
<Lobster> fileroller wont work?
<N3o21> :)
<Gonzo> ok havent tried file roller
<Beta_M> Gonzo:  which format do you have problems with
<Gonzo> Beta_M:  its a zip with several archives
<N3o21> Can I change a codepage for one connection in Ubuntu?
<Gonzo> as in a .zip .01 .02 .03
<Lobster> may try 7zip with wine :D
<Gonzo> it will only pick the .zip
<Beta_M> Gonzo:  p7zip is for GNU/Linux
<Gonzo> trying to avoid emulating
<Lobster> you have to extract the .zip...
<Gonzo> k
<Beta_M> Gonzo:  but it's command line only
<Lobster> the other files will extract automatically
<Gonzo> installing now
<Beta_M> i'm off of here, sorry have to go
<n30n> I need something that will play .mov files
<elkbuntu[LT] > !restricted
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Gonzo> n30n: vlc?
<Bot_Builder> yeah, vlc seems to work magic for me
<n30n> Gonzo: it froze when i tried that
<Gonzo> shrug
<Gonzo> isn't there quicktime for linux?
<n30n> idk
<Bigtrade> can anyone help me , i just installed ubuntu and need help doing some tasks
<Lobster> don't think so...
<sword-> i just recently recompiled my kernel to 2.6.16.16 and having trouble installing the nvidia module
<n30n> sudo rm etc
<sword-> how should i go through about it? using module assistant or what
<n30n> jk!
<KenSentMe> Bigtrade: just ask what you want
<Bigtrade> ok KentSentMe
<Bigtrade> here it goes
<Gonzo> 7z did not pick the other files :(
<Bigtrade> when i finished mi ubuntu installation and tried to boot to xp using grub i got the ntdlr message
<Bigtrade> and cant boot to xp anymore
<Lobster> Gonzo, you can't extract the .zip?
<Gonzo> it extracts the .zip
<Bigtrade> i know how to fix these
<Gonzo> but not the rest .01 .02 .03 ...
<Bigtrade> but my question is
<Bigtrade> once fixed
<Bigtrade> it will break again next time i boot my ubuntu ?
<Lobster> Gonzo, it usually does that automaitcly
<Gonzo> will try with unzip
<PerlRonin> 'lo!  Coming from kde, I've taken a look at the kubuntu-desktop package, but it seems, that the gnome admin utilities integrate a bit better.  The gnome window manager though sucks big time (at least in the default configuration).  Are there recommended alternatives?  Or is there a hidden advanced configuration panel?
<KenSentMe> Bigtrade: keep your question in one line please
<Bigtrade> ill try
<KenSentMe> Bigtrade: what is the fix exactly?
<snoops> you could take a look at xubuntu PerlRonin
<Bigtrade> you need to insert xp cd an choose to trepair the install and thats it
<josh> who jenda
<snoops> what's the exact message you got when you try to boot xp with the grub loader Bigtrade?
<snoops> "Windows cannot find ntldr?"
<Bigtrade> ntdlr s missing ctrl alt del to reboot again
<Bigtrade> yes thats it snoops
<PerlRonin> snoops: You mean, running the gnome stuff from out of xfce?  But where would I need all the other xfce stuff for.  Only the behaviour of the window manager is nagging me (up to now ;-)
<snoops> oh, thought you were asking to try another window manager PerlRonin
<snoops> what behaviour is bugging you the most?
<PerlRonin> snoops: Yes, another window manager, *not* another desktop
<xenex> would it be a good idea to run VMware for windows and then install guild wars and play it that way?
<Krhis> xenex, No DircetX support under VMWare. Already tried it,
<xenex> damn
<PerlRonin> snoops: Resizing and moving windows without using the handles, e.g. using alt and click into window.  Defining keys to launch applications (I loke ctlr-alt-insert to start a xterm).  Stuff like that.
<xenex> cedega looks complicated
<PerlRonin> snoops: When gnome was using sawfish, all that could be configured.
<snoops> how did you install ubuntu Bigtrade - did you let it resize partitions and create new ones, or did you have already have it partitioned?
<KenSentMe> xenex: Cedega isn't that complicated
<xenex> KenSentMe: to me it is
<Krhis> I play GW too.
<xenex> Krhis: what version of cedega do you use?
<Krhis> I don't use cedega.
<xenex> Krhis: what do you use?
<Krhis> I duel boot.
<xenex> oh
<xenex> -_-
<Krhis> ^_^
<Bigtrade> i did it in a separate new disk outside the xp disks
<spycedtx> is there anyone around running dapper under vmware that has bluetooth working?  it's borked after the move from breezy to dapper.
<KenSentMe> xenex:
<snoops> did grub install itself on the mbr of the old hdd (with windows) or the new hdd?
<xenex> KenSentMe: yes?
<heatxsink> hello all, for some reason auto mount isn't working on this pcmcia compact flash card reader
<KenSentMe> xenex: sorry, hit the return button too fast. What makes cedega complicated for you? The most annoying thing is that it costs money
<dli> heatxsink, do you have pcmcia support?
<Bigtrade> following intall instruccion it should be on the new disk
<heatxsink> dli
<heatxsink> it's sensing the card
<heatxsink> I can even mount it
<heatxsink> manually
<heatxsink> it used to mount the card automatically
<snoops> and you have it set to boot from that new hdd, rather than the old one Bigtrade?
<Bigtrade> since install detected my previous xp offered me to install grub
<xenex> KenSentMe: i can't find 5.1.1, and i refuse to pay for it. :p
<dli> heatxsink, do you have the dev in /etc/fstab ?
<heatxsink> yup
<heatxsink> I do
<heatxsink> should I not have it there?
<dli> heatxsink, you should comment it out
<KenSentMe> xenex: you have to pay for it to be able to download the installer
<snoops> I'm wondering if grub is pointing xp to the wrong disc
<xenex> KenSentMe: not if you are a pirate
<Bigtrade> i havent set a thing  dunno how yet , but when i turn the box on it lets me choose which OS i want to boot to
<snoops> if you set it to boot from old one, does it all work?
<L-----D> !wireless
<ubotu> Documentation for wireless networking can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs
<dli> heatxsink, if you are running gnome, run gnome-volume-properties to double check your settings after that
<KenSentMe> xenex: ok, then it's not complicated, but just hard to find
<snoops> (grub shouldn't be loading)
<xenex> KenSentMe: yeah.
<Bigtrade> nop i wont work in any way , even if i remove the ubuntu disk
<heatxsink> dli:  error: device /dev/hda1 is not removable
<heatxsink> error: could not execute pmount
<Bigtrade> i guess grub is in the xp disk
<snoops> if you remove the ubuntu disc, does grub start?
<snoops> or what error do you get
<Bigtrade> otherwise i should not bee seeing it with the ubuntu disk remioved
<snoops> yeah exactly
<Bigtrade> i still have the same error
<Bigtrade> il work it out i guess
<snoops> is the new drive a sata one?
<Bigtrade> nop is an old quantum bigfoot 4gb , new so to speak
<Bigtrade> LOL
<snoops> first thing I'd do, as you say is repair the mbr of the old disc.. get xp going again.. then boot off of the live cd
<heatxsink> dli:  ping?
<snoops> chroot into your ubuntu installation on the quantum bigfoot
<Bigtrade> and then ?
<snoops> install grub on the specified hdd (rather than let it manually decide)
<Bigtrade> ok
<Bigtrade> yep
<snoops> I'll grab the article
<snoops> it goes through the steps heh
<Bigtrade> im learning , just 24  hours on the penguin side and a life looking over the window
<Yonda> I had tightvnc viewer working fine to another ubuntu box, but then i added a password, and now I get an error - xtightvncviewer: ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: Connection refused" without it even offering a spot for a password
<snoops> (you just need to be absolutely sure which hdd is your bigfoot and which hdd is the windows one)
<snoops> ubuntu installed grub in the wrong mbr for me too Bigtrade, it was a problem with sata drives and such
<Bigtrade> i allready know that
<snoops> after that it was all very cool
<Bigtrade> my xp drives are sata
<Gonzo> anyone here use synergy?
<Bigtrade> this one is an old ide
<snoops> you can also 'backup' your mbr and partition table if you want in ubuntu Bigtrade
<snoops> incase you ever need to restore
<dli> heatxsink, I suppose you are making some simple mistake, if not, you may have to configure ivman yourself
<Bigtrade> ill try to read a lot , thats a god way to learn , linux has an obscene amount of docs and papers !
<_shane> it's all right when i use it in my university by wireless,but at home, i got some problem, each time i use 'apt-get' i have to ping the target address manully, otherwise i got error msg 'time out', is there anyone help me
<Bigtrade> hope not need to restore ever again!
<_shane> i guess it may cause by my router
<Bigtrade> greetings snoop and thanks everyone for the help !
<Bigtrade> snoops
<spycedtx> is there anyone around running dapper under vmware that has bluetooth working?  it's borked after the move from breezy to dapper.
<snoops> Bigtrade just one minute, getting link
<Bigtrade> ok ok
<Bigtrade> ill wait
<spycedtx> or maybe has some ideas as to why i can see it via lsusb, but hci* sees no device
<snoops> BiGcaT https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows then click on in the table of contents "Preparing your working environment"
<snoops> whoops.. damn tab complete
<default> hi
<Krhis> Hi default.
<Bigtrade> reading it snoops thanks again
<Bigtrade> where from ?
<snoops> oh and for future references Bigtrade if you want to backup your mbr and partition table just do in terminal "dd if=/dev/yourhdd of=/home/mbr.bak bs=512 count=1"
<Awesome-o2000> NICE!!! i got my wireless working
<heatxsink> dli:  stupid
<heatxsink> dli:  dumb ass syntax error in fstab
<heatxsink> duh
<sword-> exit
<default> I have a(hopefully) short question: Until 5 minutes ago I was using the i386 version of the current kernel. Then, I downloaded the i686 model of the same kernel version. Now, of course, my individual configuration is not transferred to the new kernel (e.g. fglrx module etc.) is there a way to copy the settings of my old kernel to my new one?
<dli> heatxsink, okay
<Awesome-o2000> how do I edit my runlevel services in ubuntu?
<dli> Awesome-o2000, you can do in gnome menu, System->Admin-> services
<dli> Awesome-o2000, or, have a look at /etc/rc3.d and update-rc.d
<_shane> hi, is anyone with me?
<heatxsink> dli:  you know it's still NOT automounting
<heatxsink> damn this
<_shane> i just asked a question.
<Andruk> Awesome-o2000, i have that videotape of you dancing like brittany spears and making out with a cardboard cutout of kevin federline ;)
<dli> heatxsink, read dmesg to locate the error message, plugin, and dmesg|tail
<Awesome-o2000> Andruk, as long as you dont need a suppository
<KenSentMe> _shane: you've probably had this suggestion before, but do you connect to your network with dhcp or static ip?
<_shane> oh, DHCP
<Gonzo> hmmm this computer is suddently rejecting connexion to its server from another computer
<Gonzo> what could cause that?
<Gonzo> i guess a firewall but i never really configured one..
<Gonzo> it use to work...
<KenSentMe> _shane: have you tried setting your network card to a static ip
<dli> Gonzo, elaborate ? " rejecting connection"
<Awesome-o2000> dli, the gui app is only for normal services, Im looking to go to what every other distro has a runlevel 3
<Gonzo> well ok... i run a synergy server and a apple talk server
<Awesome-o2000> console boot
<Gonzo> it use to work fine...
<KenSentMe> Gonzo: what server are you running?
<Gonzo> but now the clients are not connecting anymore
<KenSentMe> Gonzo: ah, ok
<Gonzo> i assume i have something blocking the computer
<heatxsink> dli:  I can't find any kind of error!!!!
<Gonzo> its just a computer on my lan network
<Andruk> lol
<heatxsink> dli:  this is retarded!!!
<Gonzo> i've installed iproute and iptable from synaptic but didn't configure anything
<Gonzo> and havent changed anything
<Andruk> A-02K: can you clean my room?
<Gonzo> any idea   where i can say to this computer here to allow everything from a specific ip address?
<KenSentMe> Gonzo: maybe you can install firestarter and check your iptable settings
<dli> Gonzo, you may " iptables -L "
<_shane> KenSentMe: not yet, at first i can not view web page in firefox, but after i disabled the IPv6 in firefox, it's ok,
<christianp> hi all
<Gonzo> yep that should help thx
<KenSentMe> !network
<ubotu> I know nothing about network
<KenSentMe> !networking
<ubotu> I know nothing about networking
<Gonzo> i was kind of looking for a gui program to admin the firewall
<dsas> Gonzo: firestarter
<christianp> a newbie question: i install dapper, but i notice ryhthmbox doesn't sounds mp3 file. Where can i find the correct codec?
<Gonzo> cool thx
<Gonzo> i'll see what i can do with that
<dsas> !tell christianp about restrictedformats
<Andruk> so, im having a problem accessing my ntfs partitioned HDDs, it says i dont have the permissions to view that file, and root is the owner, if you like, i can post my fstab
<_shane> KenSentMe: but i still can not use other internet applications,
<KenSentMe> _shane: go to System->Administration->Network and try setting a static ip. Fill in the correct settings and than try if this helps you solving the problem
<_shane> KenSentMe: all right,i am trying, i'll be right back,  thanks
<christianp> thanks dsas
<christianp> :)
<KenSentMe> _shane: good luck
<Andruk> Awesome-o2000: I need some help here bro
<dsas> christianp: No problem.
<KenSentMe> Andruk: are you running dapper?
<Yonda> When changing icons, is there an easier way then changing 'em one by one?
<Andruk> uh...yeah
<Andruk> thats the latest one?
<KenSentMe> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<KenSentMe> Andruk: that's right. Have you read the above wiki page?
<stefg> Ahh, i see the discussion is treating the right issues :-) I'm kind of a n00b in networking and have set up a virtual Win-Machine in vmplayer to run some legacy apps, which need web-access. What actions would i have to take to make Ubuntu 'protect' the Win-VM?
<Awesome-o2000> Andruk, whats going on
<Andruk> i have not, i didnt know of their existence, thank you!
<KenSentMe> Andruk: you're welcome
<spycedtx> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothSetup
<rockin_stan|lap> can anybody tell me, what I have to do, to make kubuntu search for new network devices and write them to /etc/network/interfaces?
<spycedtx> well, that page isn't helpful
<spycedtx> !hcitool
<ubotu> I know nothing about hcitool
<KenSentMe> !info hcitool
<ubotu> Package hcitool does not exist in dapper
<dsas> rockin_stan|lap: I'm just *guessing* but running /etc/init.d/networking may do what you want
<rockin_stan|lap> dsas: thx, will give it a try
<spycedtx> i know, it's part of bluez-utils
<spycedtx> just thought there might be something somewhere about hci* being borked under dapper when under vmware *sigh*
<rockin_stan|lap> dsas: this only restarts existing networks...
<stocksy> hello
<stocksy> I'm having trouble setting up lighttpd + php5-cgi
<stocksy> lighttpd starts, but when I request a php page, it segfaults :(
<Nickste> hey all :)
<dsas> rockin_stan|lap: I don't know then. tbh I'd have guessed it would just work.
<Gonzo> is it possible to have more than 1 firewall at the same time (i know... why would you)
<Nickste> I'm having a problem installing kubuntu dapper. It loads up and almost loads the desktop, but then as it is loading icons, it just hangs. Any ideas?
<rockin_stan|lap> k, dsas, thx for trying
<KenSentMe> rockin_stan|lap: i thought usually new network devices are automaticly added to /etc/network/interfaces
<KenSentMe> rockin_stan|lap: are you trying to install a wireless device btw?
<rockin_stan|lap> KenSentMe: not here. Yes, its a wireless device
<KenSentMe> !wireless
<ubotu> Documentation for wireless networking can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs
<KenSentMe> rockin_stan|lap: maybe this can help you
<rockin_stan|lap> thx KenSentMe
<KenSentMe> rockin_stan|lap: no problem
<illusin1> I had problems on ubuntu with my previous box. Problems like, I can't even boot without x.org server not starting etc -- but I purchased a new box, a new video card, new mobo, etc, and I am experiencing the same problems. I did however take some of the components out of the old box and put them into this new box, namely my sound card, and the drives. Could these be causing problems like I just mentioned? Basically, how would one su
<patrick_king> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<patrick_king> !restricted
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LazyBee> help help I`m so happy with ubuntu
<KenSentMe> LazyBee: take a cold shower :)
<LazyBee> thanks ;p
<michael> hi mates
<Gonzo> hmmm guys... i setup firestarter and allowed everything i could find from my computer that is getting its connection rejected and yeah... its not really helping
<michael> i have problems with ati fglrx driver and ubuntu dapper on an amd64 system ... did someone get it running?
<Gonzo> :(
<KenSentMe> michael: hi
<Gonzo> is it possible that i have another firewall blocking the packets before it reaches firestarter?
<vanden> Hi. I'm running Ubuntu 6.06 (Linux newb) and most recent TB on my laptop. Yesterday,my laptop froze coming out a reboot and I had to power down. Rebooted, and rebooted again with forced fsck. Now when launching TB, my folders never get populated and my cpu usage jumps to 100%. TB never responds, and I have to kill the processes. Any suggestions?
<Andruk> Awesome-o2000: I read the Automatically Mount Partitions thing, and it didnt help, it referred me to...here.
<Andruk> lemme post my fstab, and we can get this giggured out
<cmk> c moi
<cmk> i don t speak french
<cmk>  il y quelqu1
<Andruk> your guys pastebin sucks
<apokryphos> Andruk: why do you think that?
<Andruk> its really slow..
<apokryphos> very fast here
<apokryphos> never noticed any lag
<Andruk> weird...im on a 4Mbit connection...
<Andruk> yeah, after i click send, it just really slows down
<Andruk> but, i guess that its pastebin in general, not just you guys...
<apokryphos> all the time, or just today?
<michael> is there anyone who installed fglrx on amd64 without problems?
<Andruk> ive just been noticing it today
<Andruk> finally:http://pastebin.com/728587
<Hit3k> If I have a script and i want to put it in /usr/bin but the program needs other files how do i do it?
<dsas> Hit3k: Tell the script where to look for the other files. Put the other files in the proper place.
<KenSentMe> Andruk: i've noticed pastebin.com being slow too, i use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Hit3k> can i symlink or something?
<rpedro> Hit3k: and it's better to use the /usr/local hierachy to put custom files
<snoops> hey umm how do you burn a cd image to cd in ubuntu?
<Andruk> thx
<Hit3k> snoops, use k3b
<KenSentMe> snoops: use gnomebaker
<jbcnle> Hi what's the best way to get the locate db working
<jbcnle> I would like to have it update regularly
<Madpilot> snoops, even easier - find the ISO, right-click on it, select Burn To Disc. Done. :)
<snoops> ah cool
<dsas> jbcnle: It's should run every night. to update it use "sudo updatedb"
<Andruk> http://pastebin.com/728587  is my fstab, how do i get the hda1 and hdb5 (ntfs partitions) to be able to be read by my user (not root)?
<snoops> it didn't give the option since it was over smb over a network.. I
<ackzys> is bad eyestrain a common problem when using ubuntu's default display setup? i have an ati mobility x300 board in my laptop
<snoops> I'll just copy to local
<jbcnle> thanks dsas
<dibblego> what's the locate db?
<dsas> dibblego: It indexes all your file names so you can quickly find them by doing "locate <search_string>
<DrNickRiviera> how do i change what a block device link like dvd points at?
<backz> who have a AMD64 CPU? do you prefer ubuntu for amd64 or default 32b ?
<dibblego> tighto
<DrNickRiviera> backz: getting 64bit ubuntu to work can be pretty hard
<DrNickRiviera> depends on your system though
<dibblego> righto even
<backz> /whois DrNickRiviera
<backz> hum
<michael> i have amd64, installed dapper 64
<rpedro> backz: the flash plugin for firefox, for example, doesn't work in 64bit ubuntu since macromedia have not released a 64bit version
<backz> DrNickRiviera: I was problems with skype, doom3, opera, flash plugin, firefox, java sun, and all stuff that isn't free/opensource...
<michael> i yusthave problems with fglrx and breezy
<backz> yes
<Andruk> Awesome-o2000: http://pastebin.com/728587 is my fstab, how do i get the hda1 and hdb5 (ntfs partitions) to be able to be read by my user (not root)?
<michael> not, breezy, dapper
<michael> so if u hat an ati-card install breezy .... had no luck with dapper
<salmiak_> i got a problem with amaroK. It won't play my songs :/
<backz> michael: but now I'm running 32b edition on my amd64 and I dont feel lost of performance
<Gonzo> hmmm how can i have a .4 on my network when i only have .1 router .2 this computer .3 the other computer...?
<ackzys> getting bad eyestrain when using default adapter on an ati board, any reason for this?
<Gonzo> ackzys:  what refresh rate is your monitor?
<Gonzo> 60hz?
<salmiak_> amarok just jumps through the songs like they are not available...anyone got an idea? :)
<ackzys> 60Hz LCD, sorry
<michael> i lost performence, when i tried 32 bit
<Gonzo> try at 75
<Gonzo> 60 is meant to be bad
<ackzys> and that setting is unchangeable of course
<negocio> can anyone tell me how tu run DOS with vmware, or how to run foxpro for DOS in vmware?
<DrNickRiviera> salmiak: could be the mp3 codec missing
<ackzys> unchangeable for laptop LCD
<DrNickRiviera> or engine setup in the wrong way
<haggis> hey guys
<Gonzo> ackzys:  you're probably running in too high resolution
<Gonzo> reduce your resolution and you should be able to change it
<salmiak_> mp3 codec.... *checks*
<ackzys> hm, i never could before, but i will try that.
<ackzys> brb
<Andruk> if your having eyestrain, its prolly your monitor than anything else, except for the resolution
<haggis> i just installed Drapper i cant seem to get acsess to the net or my router they
<Gonzo> in 1600x1200 i can't set 75hz
<Gonzo> but with 1280x1024 i can
<Gonzo> it depends on your monitor
<ackzys> andruk: well it is a laptop lcd and has never done this to me before
<rpedro> !restricted
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rpedro> salmiak_: ^^
<Gonzo> yeah im talking crt here but 60hz is usualy bad for your eyes
<haggis> i just installed Drapper i cant seem to get acsess to the net or my router they are both set up with DHCP and in the networking section it seems to be set to IPv6 not IPv4 is this a common problem
<Gonzo> nyway im the only one not noticing it but at work everyone go nuts when they look at my screen
<ackzys> but i switched from debian back to windows, and then to ubuntu a couple of days ago and I really notice the difference between windows and ubuntu for whatever reason
<Andruk> if tis a laptop screen, then it prolly will give you screenburn or eyestrain, that was one good thing about CRT's-they never hurt my eyes
<haggis> i just installed Drapper i cant seem to get acsess to the net or my router they are both set up with DHCP and in the networking section it seems to be set to IPv6 not IPv4 is this a common problem
<haggis> and how do i cahnge to IPv4
<Gonzo> hmmm i think im being hacked...
<ackzys> hm
<Lynoure> Gonzo: hmm, what are the symptoms you are basing that opinion on?
<Andruk> anybody wanna help with an fstab problem?
<ackzys> well i don't see why it would help, but i kicked my res down and notch and we'll see
<haggis> lol any 1 know about any networking in ubuntu lol
<ackzys> I've always thought lcd was easier on the eyes
<Gonzo> well i have a 10.1.1.4 on my network and i only have 2 computers on my network
<salmiak_> rpedro, i got the latest mp3 codec plugin
<Gonzo> i can't access my router nymore ...
<Gonzo> and there's some network activity on 10.1.1.4
<Gonzo> this computer is 10.1.1.2 and the computer next to me is 10.1.1.3
<haggis> it wroked ok with brezzy lol just installed drapper there and lo luck
<Gonzo> my rrouter 10.1.1.1
<haggis> yeah but the standerd IP cofig that i can see on drapper is IPv6 not v4
<Gonzo> do you think thats a valid sign?
<rpedro> salmiak_: try draging the files from a nautilus window, maybe your amarok database is not updated, you may need to do it manually
<Lynoure> Gonzo: Is that your home network or something else? Wired/wireless?
<Gonzo> yes home network
<Gonzo> no wireless
<haggis> no its wired
<haggis> under DHCP
<Gonzo> wired yea
<Gonzo> yep
<haggis> gonzo u speaking to me
<freakabcd> hi all
<Gonzo> someone told me that an attacker could spoof theeir ip as a local network ip address...
<Gonzo> dunno if its true...
<haggis> yeah but the standerd IP cofig that i can see on drapper is IPv6 not v4
<Gonzo> but i can ping 10.1.1.4
<salmiak_> rpedro, it was the mp3 codec after all. I use xine and not gstreamer in amarok, and xine mp3 codec wasn't installed
<enyc> Gonzo: well needs more details
<salmiak_> thanks
<freakabcd> sound doesn't work in firefox for flash files!
<Gonzo> what detail do you want?
<Jowi> Gonzo: so access the router from another computer and turn off port forwarding. simple.
<haggis> i just installed Drapper i cant seem to get acsess to the net or my router they are both set up with DHCP and in the networking section it seems to be set to IPv6 not IPv4 is this a common problem and how do i change to IPv4
<freakabcd> do i need to update the flasdh plugin?
<freakabcd> i can't understand this
<enyc> Gonzo: from outside a NAPT gateway that is unlikely to do anything
<Lynoure> Gonzo: depends on how your router is configured. Unlikely to work with reasonable configurations
<Gonzo> its default configuration... i only enabled port forwarding for azarus
<Gonzo> and yeah i can't access the web interface of my router nymore
<rpedro> salmiak_: what version of amarok are you using? cause the version I have (1.4.0 the latest one) doesn't have a gstreamer yet, and xine seems to work fine for me
<enyc> Gonzo: with non-NATTing systems... this can happen if there is no ingress-filtering for that
<enyc> heh
<Jowi> Gonzo: turning off port forwarding (called virtual server in some routers) will disable incoming connections but will not do anything if your computer want access to the outside.
<rpedro> salmiak_: oh, nvm
<Gonzo> hmmm gimme a sec... i'll go try a few things
<salmiak_> :) thanks for your time
<salmiak_> :D
<haggis> does any know how to change from IP6 to IP4 so i can get acsess to my router
<enyc> I have a router box (wan gateway) with fixed real IP addresses on both side and NO nat/napt and NO firewall and NO http/ftp/tftp/telnet  on it ;-)
<enyc> and it does NO crashing ;-)
<michael> i have a problem with fglrx and dapper. when i installed the latest driver from ati my xserver freeze with a black screen ... was no problem with breezy
<malv> how would I test my network within linux?
<malv> i suspect I have a crappy router
<Gonzo> ok nevermind... my compute rjust randomly changed its local i address to 10.1.1.4 instead of 10.1.1.2//
<Gonzo> rofl...
<Gonzo> thats kinda funny...
<enyc> hrrm
<enyc> DHCP lease expired
<Gonzo> probably something like that
<michael> any ideas?
<Gonzo> scared me for a bit
<Gonzo> thx anyway guys
<enyc> michael: look into wiki/bugs...
<Andruk> hey...so anybody wanna help on an fstab problem, i have read the automatically mount partition page/s
<michael> i did allready, googled for hours tried everything
<Lynoure> Gonzo: After a scare, one often feels so deliciously safe :)
<haggis> guys i need help here i cant get any acsess to the NET at all just installed Drapper. worked fine with brezzy when i installed
<Gonzo> not that much...
<Gonzo> but at least i have a firewall now
<Gonzo> :P
<Gonzo> was worth he effort
<della> hi... strange problem: the fglrx module, which was in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-k7 was loading smoothly, now the one in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-25-k7 doesn't load
<haggis> guys i need help here i cant get any acsess to the NET at all just installed Drapper. worked fine with brezzy when i installed
<della> della@marvin:~$ sudo modprobe fglrx
<della> Fatal_2: Module fglrx not found.
<michael> anyone suceed in installing fglrx on dapper amd64?
<Andruk> anybody succeed in getting fstab to work?
<feetyfeetz> hiya. for some reason, i cant change the GTK widget theme. so no matter what i pick, its stuck on Human. any ideas? thanks in advance
<della> haggis: system->administration->network?
<haggis> can any 1 even see what am typing
<KenSentMe> haggis: yes
<andii> how can i fix " Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO) "?
<haggis> della: thx mate i have tried that i am set up under DHCP still no luck
<rpedro> della: are you sure you have package xorg-driver-fglrx installed?
<rpedro> della: you need that package too
<Madpilot> andii, use sudo, rather than messing with root
<della> rpedro: yes, it was working ok before upgrading the kernel
<della> but now the problem is that it can't *find* the module
<Andruk> am i invisible, or are people just ignoring me.  i wont stay up any later if people are just going to ignore me...
<feetyfeetz> they cant answer everyone
<feetyfeetz> just wait
<della> Andruk: what does "getting fstab to work" mean?
<Toge> hello
<della> it's difficult to find an answer to such a question
<jbcnle> I'm trying to get aliases working in my .bash_profile - nothing I seem to add gets picked up in a new shell
<Toge> how can i see all my pci cards?
<jbcnle> any suggestions ?
<dsas> Toge: lspci
<noiesmo> Toge, lspci
<Toge> thanks
<GTroy> help me!!!
<KenSentMe> Andruk: this is my /etc/fstab with ntfs mounted, maybe it helps you: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16357
<DarkMageZ> Andruk, you aren't supplying enough useful information for someone to answer your question, yes fstab works if u use it correctly
<Andruk> *sighs*: i posted this a few times now, and i have read some documentation: http://pastebin.com/728587 is my fstab, how do i get the hda1 and hdb5 (ntfs partitions) to be able to be read by my user (not root)?
<GTroy> simple...do I buy an duo core dell? or go for the macbook?
<della> jbcnle: try .bashrc
<jbcnle> will do
<Madpilot> Andruk, have you seen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions?
<Andruk> yes
<GTroy> anyone feel up to making my mind up?
<Andruk> it referred me to here
<KenSentMe> Andruk: have you seen my post?
<GTroy> because I would ditch windows and stay with ubuntu
<dsas> jbcnle: Did you try running ~/.bash_profile?
<Andruk> uh...where?
<Raskall> Seveas: you  there?
<Lynoure> GTroy: Depends on what you want. I went for something else (HP NC8230) and have been very happy
<Seveas> Raskall, no
<Andruk> i do not believe i have seen your post
<jbcnle> not running it dsas - what do you mean that
<KenSentMe> Andruk: this is my /etc/fstab with ntfs mounted, maybe it helps you: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16357
<GTroy> Lynoure, ok
<jbcnle> just editing it dsas
<Lynoure> GTroy: Ubuntu Laptop tema pages might help you to decide, if you haven't looked at those already
<Raskall> Seveas: :) I get "404 Not found" both on your dapper freenx repo and trying to download the gpg-key for apt.
<GTroy> !laptop team pages
<ubotu> I know nothing about laptop team pages
<KenSentMe> Andruk: damn pastebin is slow
<Martyn> How do i change IP addy types from IPv6 to IPv4
<Lynoure> GTroy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<Seveas> Raskall, which repo?
<GTroy> thanks lynoure
<dsas> jbcnle: Try typing ./bash_profile
<GTroy> appreciate the help
<dsas> jbcnle: ./.bash_profile rather.
<Raskall> Seveas: deb http://free.linux.hp.com/~brett/seveas/freenx dapper-seveas freenx
<Seveas> that mirror is out of sync currentlt
<Raskall> Seveas: ok
<Seveas> put a '/' between 'freenx' and the key id
<Seveas> the packages are up to date
<Martyn> any 1
<Martyn> How do i change IP addy types from IPv6 to IPv4
<KenSentMe> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Andruk> KenSentMe: okay, that might, what is the gid=46 on the ntfs mount point for?  Specifically, what is group 46?
<Andruk> and yeah pastebin is slow, but nobody believed me, lol
<Raskall> Seveas: no amd64-files?
<KenSentMe> Andruk: group 46 is plugdev, don't know why it's needed
<Martyn> Well no i seems to have a clue how to do this . all i need to is cahnge from ip6 to ip4 so i can get acsess to my routher via DHCP my Nforce ethernet card seems to have defaulted to IP6 i cant seem to change it at all this is a frexh install
<jbcnle> dsas sudo: ./.bash_profile: command not found
<Andruk> KenSentMe: do you have write permission to the ntfs partition?  Isn't the default settings rw?  I only want ro...
<della> hi... strange problem: the fglrx module, which was in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-k7 was loading smoothly, now the one in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-25-k7 doesn't load: modprobe says "module not found"...
<dsas> jbcnle: Are you in your home directory?
<sjoerd> Martyn: are you sure you have an ipv6 ip ? Anyway the two can run in parrallel, so you don't have to change from one to another
<jbcnle> yeah
<Timmy_> Hows the meat out there?
<KenSentMe> Andruk: this is how fstab is created by ubuntu
<Seveas> Raskall, nx isn't 64bit safe
<KenSentMe> Andruk: haven't changed it
<Yonda> I can't seem to find a way to minimise Banshee to the taskbar
<Timmy_> Im not liking Ubuntu, i might switch to windows
<Raskall> Seveas: *sigh*
<Timmy_> JOKING
<Timmy_> im gonna switch to slackware though
<jaggz-> I've not used slackware for 10 years
<Martyn> sjoerd: yeah am sure that it is. i cant get any acsess to the net or my router at all. i have checked in the admin>networking its set to DHCP and under networking tools its syas my network card is set to IPv6 protocol and i cant change it to IPv4 . this is a net install
<Martyn> sorry new install
<Timmy_> vbgh\
<dsas> jbcnle: You don't need sudo.
<Timmy_> sorry
<jaggz-> actually, that's not correct.. I have used it on some systems (on which I installed it) since then
<jbcnle> der you're right
<jaggz-> any idea why my terminal (I think this is gnome-terminal) is updating kind of slow?
<Timmy_> BENIS
<jaggz-> like when running vi, the ~'s down the left hand side redraw very slow
<default> I have a(hopefully) short question: Until 5 minutes ago I was using the i386 version of the current kernel. Then, I downloaded the i686 model of the same kernel version. Now, of course, my individual configuration is not transferred to the new kernel (e.g. fglrx module etc.) is there a way to copy the settings of my old kernel to my new one?
<jbcnle> dsas problem is it still says permission denied
<sjoerd> Martyn: what's your ipv6 address in network tools then ?
<Martyn> sorry new install
<GreySim> Hey, I found howtos for encrypting partitions on the wiki, but does anyone know where I might be able to learn how to encrypt just a folder in Ubuntu?
<dsas> jbcnle: chmod 755 .bash_profile
<JDredd> how would I edit a config file from the terminal if I can't get gedit working?
<Martyn> sjoerd: its ok i have just sorted it just someithing u sead there i have manged to add IPv4 and now its wroking
<sjoerd> :)
<Martyn> thx mate
<Martyn> whats Fgrlx
<dsas> JDredd: just use editor <filename>
<JDredd> dsas: ok, thanks
<Andruk> KenSentMe: this is so weird...your thing worked on one of the partitions...
<Raskall> Martyn: fglrx is ATI's own ATI graphic card drivers.
<balony> What's the command to reconfigure system locale?
<Raskall> balony: sudo dpkt-reconfigure locales
<Raskall> balony: ehh.. dpkg
<dsas> jbcnle: if it's still not working, would you show me how you're trying to alias things?
<Raskall> that is "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales"
<toggleswitch> Hi All. Just lurking to check what's happenin' in Ubuntuland:;)
<KenSentMe> Andruk: but not on all?
<GreySim> Ah, nevermind, found what I was looking for (I think).  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/encryption_with_encfs_and_pam-encfs
<jbcnle> dsas not trying to alias anything
<jbcnle> ah
<jbcnle> sorry dsas
<jbcnle> yeah
<Andruk> KenSentMe: Nope, just on the first one, I still want/need the second one, and the third i dont care about
<jbcnle> alias z3start='/var/lib/zope/z3_01/bin/zopectl start'
<KenSentMe> Andruk: so the first one works properly?
<KenSentMe> Andruk: that's strange indeed
<dsas> jbcnle: Hmm, that looks fine. what happens if you log in on a tty (ctrl+alt+f1) and try it?
<jbcnle> let me chack
<alex__> how to install new sounds on ubuntu? is there something like a sound manager
<jbcnle> bah on a mac
<Andruk> KenSentMe: Sorry for being vague, yes, the first one works just fine, the second still tells me I don't have enough permissions to access it.
<jbcnle> this is a remote server
<dsas> alex__: Does system->preferences->sound do what you want.
<KenSentMe> Andruk: and the lines in fstab are the same for all of the ntfs partitions?
<dsas> jbcnle: Ok, so what does logging in and then out do?
<dsas> jbcnle: Or just logging in again.
<jbcnle> yeah I do that
<jbcnle> to test
<jbcnle> doesn't work
<dsas> jbcnle: I'm not sure what's going wrong then, sorry.
<jbcnle> it's ok thanks dsas
<gizmo_the_great1> I have a Sony Ericsson K750i Mobile phone with a 64Mb memory stick in it. When I used Breezy I just plugged it into the USB port and it was automatically mounted and I could access my pictures. Since upgrading to Dapper Drake, this has stopped. I plug it in, it makes a little sound and starts charging (so I know connection is OK) but Ubuntu does not see it. Any ideas?
<Andruk> KenSentMe: Yes
<KenSentMe> Andruk: can you repost your fstab on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org?
<KenSentMe> Andruk: this one works faster
<rpedro> jbcnle: use ~/.bashrc instead
<ParaSiteMob> hello. I would like to use a svn client in the shell using "svn co foo" etc. what package is required for installation?
<timas> Howdy folks, anyone around to answer some questions?
<Andruk> KenSentMe: Don't believe me, eh?  Lol, okay, it's here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16359
<rpedro> ParaSiteMob: sudo apt-get install subversion
<timas> I'm having trouble getting my drives mounted when I reboot my machine and select a kernel thats newer than the -19 version
<ParaSiteMob> rpedro,  ok it's what i though. I was just afraid that it will install me a svn server (with apache etc)
<rpedro> ParaSiteMob: for me, it didn't , I just used svn to get a source tree to compile Xgl
<ParaSiteMob> rpedro, ok thanx
<toggleswitch> gotta go - keep up the good work.
<timas> no-one for my mounting issues?
<KenSentMe> Andruk: indeed, can't find anything strange, maybe you could try to set umask=0 or something
<McScruff> sudo mount <drive> <where to>
<timas> nono
<timas> McScruff: It's at boot
<Andruk> KenSentMe: Okay, I will, what is umask?
<KenSentMe> !umask
<ubotu> I know nothing about umask
<KenSentMe> hmm
<timas> McScruff: I see the Kubuntu logo popup and it goes "Finding root drive" or somesuch and then it comes with "Waiting for root drive" and then I get put back into a betterbox (?)
<Andruk> nope, didnt work
<KenSentMe> Andruk: put it back to 007 then. I've have no suggestions anymore
<GreySim> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Andruk> okay, thanks, you did help me a lot!
<KenSentMe> Andruk: one suggestion, can you mount the 2nd and 3rd partition if you uncomment the first by putting a # in front of it's line?
<GreySim> Anyone have any idea why I might not be able to access /dev/fuse here?  Sorry if it's obvious, but I don't know a whole lot about file permissions.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16360
<snoops> how can I get rdesktop to support copy and paste?
<snoops> it's so frustrating how I can't copy some text from ubuntu, then paste it into my rdesktop windows box.. vice versa (I can do this with remote desktop connection in windows)
<alex__> how to copy a file into a dir that can use only root
<KenSentMe> alex__: use sudo
<alex__> and than
<KenSentMe> !sudo > alex__
<GreySim> Grr, gotta take off for a bit.  If anyone answers my question, thanks in advance.  :)
<alex__> i know only rm for remove
<KenSentMe> alex__: interminal sudo cp filename /folder
<KenSentMe> *in terminal
<Andruk> KenSentMe: Yes, hdb1 works when i comment out hda1
<KenSentMe> Andruk: and the third also?
<KenSentMe> Andruk: or just that one, and not 2 at a time?
<ParaSiteMob> I have a directory which is a symbolic link to another directory. I can't delete it using rm -df directory. can anyone help?
<rpedro> ParaSiteMob: what is the error message
<dli> ParaSiteMob, "rm foo" will rm the link (not the directory itself)
<ParaSiteMob> rpedro, rm: cannot remove `projects/': Is a directory
<ParaSiteMob> dli, yeah, that's what I wanted
<rpedro> ParaSiteMob: use rmdir to remove directories
<ParaSiteMob> I want to delete it and recreate it as a hard link
<Andruk> KenSentMe: I think I figured it out, with a ton of your help.  The umask's have to be different for each drive theyre on.  Lemme get you another thing.  They all work now...
<dli> ParaSiteMob, " man rm " for more, or use a GUI file manager, say, nautilus
<kimo> USB auto-mounting stopped working after I upgraded from breezy to dapper. When I connect I USB memory stick now syslog shows it as sda[1] . If I manually mount it I can read it. Any suggestions for how to get it to automount when connect it?
<ParaSiteMob> dli, Nautilus!! that's a good idea ;) sorry guys, I'm quite new to linux hehe
<KenSentMe> Andruk: that's strange i think, because umask defines the user rights
<rpedro> ParaSiteMob: or if you really want to use a terminal, try Midnight Commander (apt-get install mc)
<Andruk> KenSentMe: Yeah, nm on that, they can all be the same. I think part of the problem was that I wasn't umounting some of the drives, before I mount -a, so the changes didn't take place.  And I also didn't refresh the Konqueror screen.
<Madpilot> alex__, "sudo rm stuff/to/remove" - and be careful :)
<malik2> hi, i upgraded and kernel 2.6.12-9-386 was installed
<KenSentMe> Andruk: ah, but it all works now?
<malik2> only problem: before there was /lib/modules/formerkernel/sound
<malik2> now there isnt and my sound doesnt work
<Andruk> KenSentMe: Yes, thank you very much.
<malik2> what is the ubuntu way to fix something like this?
<KenSentMe> Andruk: you're welcome
<Andruk> KenSentMe: You just saved my view of linux
<malik2> (ie without compiling my own kernel)
<ParaSiteMob> can't I create a hard link to a directory?
<kimo> What program or package is responsible for automounting?
<Andruk> KenSentMe: I was starting to think I was gonna have to get one of my compsci friends over to fix it, but none of them know or like linux...
<KenSentMe> Andruk: lol
<rpedro> ParaSiteMob: see man ln
<Andruk> thx, and gnight
<cbx33> Is there a specific channel for ubuntu-server?
<GlemSom> I was trying to install Ubunto onto a fakeraid0 using this guide: ( http://www.ubuntu-in.org/wiki/SATA_RAID_Howto ) but when I'm in the chrooted environment trying to install dmraid I get this error: http://pastebin.linuxfromscratch.org/?show=2674
<Madpilot> cbx33, #ubuntu-server - not very busy, I don't think
<ikabot> Hi. Does anyone on here use Rosegarden on Ubuntu?
<ParaSiteMob> can't I link to a mounted partition? ln: creating hard link `./projects' to `/mnt/shared/projects': Invalid cross-device link
<ikabot> I've just installed Ubuntu and I want to get Rosegarden now.
<kimo> Hard links only work within a partition.
<Madpilot> ikabot, it's in the Universe repo
<Madpilot> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto and !easysource
<kimo> If you want to link to a different partition us a symbolic link (ln -s)
<ikabot> Thanks guys. So I can just do an apt-get from there?
<malik2> if i reinstall linux-image-2.6.12-10-386, shouldnt there be a /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/sound directory?
<malik2> if not, where to get it?
<bearnik> hi guys
<Madpilot> ikabot, yes
<ikabot> Thanks Madpilot.
<Madpilot> np
<Bassetts> Morning, my pc has been a bit weird over about the past 2 days, startup is taking longer and the time it takes GDM to start is considerably longer, and just now on this boot i got "filestystem has been mounted more than 30 times without being checked"
<Bassetts> Any ideas why at all?
<KenSentMe> How can i enable ssl for remote cups administration?
<hyphenated> Bassetts: and you think that message has something to do with your gdm problem?
<airzer0> STFU
<Madpilot> airzer0, grow up, or leave
<Bassetts> hyphenated: i have no idea, i mean it just hung for a few seconds while i removed openssh-server, it never did that before
<airzer0> lol
<airzer0> oooooow
<Hit3k> How do i make my ntfs partition readable by all the users on my system?
<Bassetts> somethings just not right with it
<Hit3k> I cant chmod
<airzer0> u suck
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@rrcs-70-61-246-13.central.biz.rr.com]  by Hobbsee
* airzer0 was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
<Bassetts> heh
<Hobbsee> bleh.  i just came in and i'm sick of that.
<Hobbsee> Hit3k: do you know about /etc/fstab?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hit3k> Hobbsee, i wasnt aware you could set it with that..
<Hit3k> thanks
<hyphenated> Bassetts: open a terminal, run the command 'dmesg' and put all of the output in a pastebin
<Hobbsee> Hit3k: yeah you can.  modify this line, and stick it in your /etc/fstab.  "/dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    nls=utf8,ro,user,umask=000 0       0"
<Madpilot> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<Madpilot> Hit3k, ^^^ see ubotu's URL there
<Hobbsee> Hit3k: modify where the ntfs partition is, and where you want it mounted
<Hit3k> yeah Hobbsee you basically got it right anyway :p
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hit3k> thanks
<Hobbsee> Hit3k: well that's where mine's mounted
<Bassetts> hyphenated: http://rafb.net/paste/results/aQI3tW59.html
<Hit3k> nls is the <options> bit right?
<Hobbsee> Hit3k: yeah
<Hit3k> the last 0 is pass?
<stefg> This is how my fstab entry for ntfs looks like : /dev/hda2       /media/win2000  ntfs    defaults,noauto,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46   0       0
<Hit3k> or dump
<hyphenated> Bassetts: it's more likely to be related to vmware than anything else
<Bassetts> i would like to know what the "filesystem has been mounted more than 30 times without being checked, check forced"
<hyphenated> Bassetts: it means exactly what it says
<alth> Hey guys. I'm having a really strange new problem. My monitor keeps turning itself off for a few seconds every couple of minutes. It wasn't doing this yesterday.
<Bassetts> hyphenated: well it was working fine till someone in here told me to stop vmware while trying to write dvds/cds
<Bassetts> hyphenated: then the result of that was "non-contigous 13.1%" or something like that, it had them words
<hyphenated> every time you mount a filesystem, it increases a bit of info on the disk. you can run 'sudo dumpe2fs -h /dev/hda1' to see the info that's stored about the disk, including 'Mount count'
<speedsix> Hi does anyone use ScummVM in Dapper?
<hyphenated> a number that high (13.1%) is a bit of a worry. it should have automagically run 'fsck' for you to check and fix errors
<Hit3k> Hobbsee, so after i edit the fstab do i just mount the filesyste,
<Bassetts> hyphenated: ok, i think my problems have something to do with gnomebaker and vmware
<Hobbsee> Hit3k: yep
<Bassetts> hyphenated: that was on my /home partition
<concept10> anyone here using XGL with an ATI card?
<Hit3k> cool thanks :D
<hyphenated> Bassetts: yeah. I don't think you should worry about the drive that much.
<SeanTater> speedsix: never even heard of it
<Bassetts> hyphenated: ok, it started after i installed gnomebaker, stopped vmware, wrote a dvd, reset, started vmware
<SeanTater> !info scummvm > SeanTater
<ubotu> scummvm: free implementation of LucasArts' S.C.U.M.M interpreter. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1444 kB, installed size 3688 kB
<hyphenated> Bassetts: and now you're having "slowness" problems?
<speedsix> The version in Dapper refuses to scale to fullscreen. Has anyone got it installed?
<Bassetts> yes, hangs, long startup, and gdm takes alot longer to start
<Bassetts> hyphenated: the gdm splash normal gets up to the third icon "nautilus" then goes now i get about 2-3 even 4 more icons, after the login screen takes around 30 seconds to come up
<SeanTater> concept10: tried asking #ubuntu-xgl ?
<kimo> Is anyone familiar with how automounting of USB devices works?
<Fee^> Anyone been able to get fancontrol/pwmconfig to work in Dapper?
<SeanTater> alth: ait or nvidia video card?
<wolfeySI> what do i need to do to NFS mount from one ubuntu computer to other
<Bassetts> hyphenated: should i try removing gnomebaker and restart see how it goes?
<alth> SeanTater: ATI X600 XT.
<gizmo_the_great1> I have a Sony Ericsson K750i Mobile phone with a 64Mb memory stick in it. When I used Breezy I just plugged it into the USB port and it was automatically mounted and I could access my pictures. Since upgrading to Dapper Drake, this has stopped. I plug it in, it makes a little sound and starts charging (so I know connection is OK) but Ubuntu does not see it. Any ideas?
<SeanTater> ubotu tell wolfeySI about nfs
<hyphenated> Bassetts: worth a try. I don't use gnome or gnomebaker so I can't help that much. The message when you boot though, has nothing to do with your problem. which is useful to know
<SeanTater> ubotu tell alth about ati
<Bassetts> hyphenated: ok ill try that
<alth> They're installed, Seantater.
<SeanTater> alth: hum
<alth> It's been fine for a week and a half.
<SeanTater> alth: so nothing changed -- did you restart?
<alth> SeanTater - nope.
<kimo> ubotu help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<alth> SeanTater - I installed the Guifications plugin for GAIM, and I just noticed that the blanks seemed to be occuring in sync with popups, so I disabled it, but it just blanked then. Very annoying.
<SeanTater> alth: did you do the aitconfig thing that checks to see if the drivre is being used by the kernel?
<alth> SeanTater - The flglx (or whatever it is) thing?
<Awesome-o2000> well this is lovely. I got wireless working but theres no sound. even lspci doesnt detect my sound card.
<SeanTater> alth: i'll check
<GlemSom> I'm following this guide to install Ubuntu Dapper ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto ). But when I'm in the chrooted environment, and trying to install dmraid, I get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16362
<SeanTater> alth: fglrxinfo
<alth> Yeah, done that, yes it is being used.
<geraldtfm> Hey, i am completely new to ubuntu, would anyone be willing to walk me thorugh the process of installing a tar.gz file?
<SeanTater> alth: could be the monitor or video card dying -- other than that, I;m not sure -- sorry
<SeanTater> geraldtfm: as soon as you explain why you need it
<Bassetts> hyphenated: no difference :(
<chris_> hey guys i have ipod video what do i use to get my ipod working?
<SeanTater> geraldtfm: almost everything you'd ever need is in apt (just enable universe)
<geraldtfm> SeanTater: because i cant seem to figure ir out on my own
<ompaul> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<alth> SeanTater: Relatively new CRT, and a relatively new ATI card?
<geraldtfm> ah
<ompaul> chris_, read that ^^ by ubotu
<geraldtfm> seantater: I shall do taht
<SeanTater> alth: sorry -- not sure what to do from thyere
<chris_> ompaul is that for ipod video?
<alth> 's ok.
<Bassetts> i have ubuntu on sda5 and my home on sda7
<SeanTater> geraldtfm: I think I might have some info for you, hold a sec
<Bassetts> if i reinstall ubuntu what will i lose?
<ompaul> chris_, it is all I know about ipod - if it does not handle video let me know and I will try to find something else
<k31th> yo, my video playback seems to be crap laggy if it goes full screen it hardly plays frame dropps laggs out badly
<k31th> this is a 3ghz pc with a gig of ram anf ati 9800
<SeanTater> geraldtfm: ubotu should have given you some info, is it helpful?
<wolfeySI> k31th: did you compile yourself?
<k31th> playback used to be ok with other versions of ubuntu
<ompaul> chris_, we operate like this - store knowledge that is looked for regularly - if missing parts go and add to knowledgebase (more or less)
<k31th> wolfeySI: no i used apt for all my packages
<geraldtfm> Seantater: yes
<geraldtfm> thanks
<SeanTater> geraldtfm: yw
<wolfeySI> well multimedia is crappy if it is not compiled for MMX & SSE
<ompaul> k31th, if I said to you DMA and mplayer
<wolfeySI> DMA plays no role in movie playback
<wolfeySI> use MMX and SSE assembler routines does
<ompaul> wolfeySI, disk access can and does help
<k31th> mplayer has the same problema nd of corse dma is on its not disk speed this files are not that high of a bit rate either
<wolfeySI> sure.
<wolfeySI> ompaul: but mostly divx decoding is slow without MMX/SSE stuff
<Bassetts> i have ubuntu on sda5 and my home on sda7 if i reinstall ubuntu on sda5 what do i loose?? programs or settings too??
<wolfeySI> Bassetts: settings you can keep, if you mount /home the same way
<ompaul> k31th, also match the player to your cpu and match your kernel to your cpu
<Bassetts> wolfeySI: so ill just have to reinstall my programs and tell them where the settings are sort of thing?
<SeanTater> Bassetts: if you reinstall ubuntu, you loose everything on that partition, including your programs, but most settings will stay
<wolfeySI> Bassetts: user settings are in /home, you will keep that
<k31th> yeah fair comment but i mean thats not goig to make a huge amount of difference
<wolfeySI> you wont keep "server" settings in /etc and /var
<wolfeySI> you must copy that yourself
<wolfeySI> :)
<ompaul> k31th, try it, it does make a moderate difference - I have three machines where that was enough to make it all happy
<k31th> this must be some thing to do with a video driver or some thing
<wolfeySI> ompaul: you can just installed precompiled mplayer for p4 ?
<k31th> it wont go full screen eother
<k31th> it goes black and plays the video in a smaller box
* wolfeySI more into Gentoo
<ompaul> k31th, are you using breezy
<k31th> dapper
<VxJasonxV> is there some trick to getting sound to work in flash (firefox) ?
<ompaul> wolfeySI, we don't build we have builds for most things
<Bassetts> wolfeySI: so if i reinstall ubuntu then install the programs i have now it should work as before?
<ompaul> !restricted
<VxJasonxV> I've installed alsa-oss at the suggestion of some others
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wolfeySI> Bassetts: yeah
<ompaul> VxJasonxV, read that last one by ubotu
<Bassetts> think i will do that
* wolfeySI reinstalled / a couple of times while my /home is intact
<wolfeySI> hell i even kept /home settings when i switched from fedora to gentoo
<Mudra> Hello all, just installed and worked out how to get here.
<Bassetts> my dvd drive is sooo weird with ubuntu or vice versa
<Bassetts> it mounts then 3 seconds later unmounts and sometimes doesnt see cds
<wolfeySI> Mudra: installation successful, we see
<wolfeySI> :))
<k31th> i might move back to gentoo
<Bassetts> i messes up writing, i have sooo many coasters
<SeanTater> Mudra: good!
<Mudra> Thank you. I feel quite proud of myself.
<rpedro> is there a list of UPS devices supported in ubuntu ?
<dooglus> can someone tell me whether it's possible to get the sound and video to be in sync when watching flash movies in firefox?
<Hobbsee> !hardware > rpedro
<wolfeySI> dont misunderstand me, ubuntu is lovely, but as i know enough, i prefere source.
<ompaul> k31th, okay, the restricted page from top to bottom does a lot of work that is useful
<Hobbsee> !flash > dooglus
<dooglus> it's OK if I use mplayer, but firefox always has a delay on it
<rpedro> Hobbsee: thx ;)
<ompaul> wolfeySI, that is a discussion point, we do discussions in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic
<wolfeySI> aye.
<wolfeySI> well i wont bother u too much
<ompaul> :-)
<ompaul> hehe
<dooglus> Hobbsee: do you know whether any of those links have the answer to my question?  Or did you just see the word 'flash'?
<Mudra> 8-) Well I have to go out now, but I hope to be back later.
<Bassetts> i dont get how cd and dvd writing is SO much worse in dapper than breezy
<Hobbsee> dooglus: i'm fairly sure i saw a link to flash on the restricted page - about how to fix the sound for it.  let me check.
<ompaul> !codecs
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dooglus> Hobbsee: I have flash installed.  but the sound is delayed by about a second.
<VxJasonxV> gnash isn't in any apt repos?
<k31th> you guys dont get what im saying ITS NOT a problem with playing back with codecs its just laggy as hell
<Hobbsee> dooglus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-f375cba46014e861cd5ec7643bd7c4ef05acff2b  - see the section on "flash troubleshooting"
<VxJasonxV> not even multiverse?
<k31th> i dont have these problems in other distros tbh.
<Hobbsee> !search gnash
<ubotu> Found nothing
<AwaySim> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Hobbsee> VxJasonxV: seems not
<VxJasonxV> :/
<GreySim> !search fuse
<ubotu> Found: fuse, adept crash fix
<SeanTater> GreySim: there is also sshfs, which uses fuse
<ishimori> is anybody here
<dooglus> Hobbsee: thanks, I'll try it.
<SeanTater> GreySim: info fuse may bring up something
<SeanTater> ishimori: i;m here
<SeanTater> ishimori:along with 764 other people
<ompaul> k31th, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure the right version of mplayer and see where you are goint
<ompaul> !info fuse
<ubotu> Package fuse does not exist in dapper
<ompaul> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<ompaul> GreySim, ^^ read that ubotu comment
<SeanTater> ompaul: he just did --
<ompaul> SeanTater, I am behind in the workflow then ;-)
<k31th> ompaul: I have the right version
<ompaul> k31th, did you dpkg-reconfigure?
<GreySim> Oh, I read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/encryption_with_encfs_and_pam-encfs earlier, and tried following it, but I get an error and I don't know why.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16360
<Yonda> Is there a way to play two sources of sound at once - eg: Watch a video clip in a web browser, and play music at the same time?
<dooglus> Hobbsee: do you think adding an extra layer of sound wrapper could possibly help with the sound delay I'm getting?
<Hobbsee> dooglus: i'm not really sure, it could
<ompaul> GreySim, did you --> fuse kernel module not installed (modprobe fuse) <<-- and stick it into /etc/modules?
<GreySim> Yep.
<Bassetts> hmm, i stopped vmware and now my pc isnt having problems, but it was working fine before i stopped then started it the other day :(
<ompaul> GreySim, well I know some people are working on fuse from the devel lists - but where they are at exactly I have no idea
<GreySim> Thanks.
<SeanTater> Yonda: yes, but you should not need to ask, there's no setup to do so
<ompaul> GreySim, you catch the conversation in that - been a few comments in the last couple of days https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-devel
<k31th> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/control-center/+bug/35540
<k31th> im getting that as well
<Yonda> SeanTater, This doesn't appear to work for me, I can only play one source of sound at once...
<Bassetts> anyone?
<SeanTater> Yonda: just make sure everything uses alsa, or esd or arts, but not oss or direct device
<pepone> hola
<kimo> !usb
<ubotu> I know nothing about usb
<ompaul> k31th, what is the output of uname -a >
<SeanTater> Yonda: it's quite possible
<SeanTater> Yonda: I checked, I turned on two music players at once, it works, it just clashes
<Yonda> SeanTater, So it should work like that as default?
<noiesmo> kimo, lsusb <--list usb devices attached also lsmod |grep usb < -- is usefull
<SeanTater> yes -- (I;m using kde and Arts though)
<shenki> hello. I was wondering, is there a simple way to show all installed packages from a particular repository?
<CraHan> hey everyone
<SeanTater> shenki: not that I know of
<marius_>  /server irc.opsouten.nl
<SeanTater> shenki: why do you need to know?
<marius_>  /server irc.opsouten.nl
<CraHan> does anyone happen to know how i can disable a plugin in evolution?
<SeanTater> shenki: that'd give you zillions of lines of output
<CraHan> cause disabling the plugin in the dialog and restarting evolution doesn't help
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ompaul> pepone,       ^^
<shenki> SeanTater: not necessarly. im doing some profiling on some custom built packages, and don't have debuging symbols, so need to compile them locally
<shenki> SeanTater: and because I dont know exactly what custom packages I have installed, I was wondering if there was a way to list them - there'd only be 5-10 from the particular repositry
<SeanTater> shenki: sorry -- dont; know how one might do that, but your best chance is reading man apt-cache
<shenki> but yeah, thanks anyway :)
<No|K> hi all
<SeanTater> No|K: hello
<No|K> :)
<No|K> ubuntu rulez
<SeanTater> No|K: tried other distros?
<No|K> I had a question but I think it's just already asked
<No|K> yeah
<No|K> but only a few
<SeanTater> No|K: what's the question?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@gnook.org *!*@my.kloug.net *!*@82-42-227-196.stb.ubr07.live.blueyonder.co.uk %*!*@c-67-175-43-122.hsd1.il.comcast.net]  by ompaul
<No|K> mandriva, fedora & woody/sarge
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<No|K> was about the packages that comes with ubuntu dvd? i'm still a newbie
<ompaul> No|K, loads, there are 2.4Gigs of packages on it
<SeanTater> No|K: I've used Linspire -- and tried suse, fedora, xandros, and etch.
<No|K> ompaul: 3.2 GB i think
<No|K> SeanTater: And what's your opinion about ubuntu?
<SeanTater> No|K: best so far
<No|K> :D
<No|K> SeanTater: and the everlasting question: KDE or GNOME?
<SeanTater> No|K: kubuntu here
<snoops> try both
<ompaul> No|K, the full dvd is 3.1/3.2 but the repos on it are 2.5 and that is conversation can you and SeanTater (who happens to be there already) converse in #ubuntu-offtopic please, this is support and that last one was flame worthy ;-)
<SeanTater> No|K: but nothing against gnome
* SeanTater seals his lips
<ompaul> mumbles-out, ever think about just using /away
<Bassetts> hmm, i stopped vmware and now my pc isnt having problems, but it was working fine before i stopped then started it the other day :(
<alth> Is there a way to see my last, say, 20 apt-gets?
<delcoyote> ubuntu live cd and ati radeon xpress 200 have any issues, does it work the graphical mode?
<jbcnle> history
<jbcnle> history | grep apt-get
<theine> alth: that won't show you any dependencies that were pulled in as well though
<jbcnle> anyone have any experience with tidy
<Chetic> When I try to boot from the 6.06 CD I just burnt I get "No devices found" from X11... What the heck do I do about that?
<jbcnle> I'm trying to clean up a bunch of crappy doms
<No|K> SeanTater, ompaul: my pleasure, c u l8r
<SeanTater> delcoyote: afaik, I have a 200m ati card, works fine, looks nice, but games are slideshows,
<tau> Does anyone know how to burn files *directly* to a blank DVD (without making a temporary ISO on the hard drive first)???
<delcoyote> SeanTater: trying to load live cd from knoppix , also from ubuntu 5.10 i guess yours is 6.06?
<SeanTater> delcoyote: 5.10 did not work with 200m, only 6.06
<SeanTater> delcoyote: at least in my experience
<snoops> how can I force ubuntu to reload fstab without quitting x/rebooting?
<delcoyote> thanks a million SeanTater going to download iso now
<MisterN> hi
<theine> snoops: sudo mount -a
<snoops> thanks
<SeanTater> delcoyote: no guarantees, but It did work for me
<Chetic> How do I start X without errors? :\
<theine> snoops: though that won't remount any already mounted devices I think
<SeanTater> Chetic: what errors are you avoiding/
<delcoyote> ill try SeanTater ,trying to get image from hardrive in a laptop with win that doesnt boot
<snoops> hey I just want to add a new networked one theine
<Chetic> SeanTater, "No devices found"
<theine> snoops: than it should be fine
<SeanTater> delcoyote: linux comes to windows' rescue -- :D
<SeanTater> Chetic: try typing this into a terminal and the try x again: export DISPLAY=':0'
<alth> What's the easiest way to remove something installed via the .deb depacker?
<tau> Does anyone know how to burn files *directly* to a blank DVD (without making a temporary ISO on the hard drive first)???
<SeanTater> alth: through dpkg or apt
<theine> alth: sudo apt-get remove <package_name.
<SeanTater> alth: hold on -- just unpacked or, installed?
<delcoyote> lol SeanTater i hope so, want to learn how to do images of the drive, just fixing some friends laptop
<Chetic> SeanTater, I got the same thing
<delcoyote> thanks SeanTater btw
<SeanTater> delcoyote: yw
<alth> Installed.
<Stork> is there a program i can use to sha1-hash a text string?
<SeanTater> Chetic: sorry -- don;t know much else in that arena
<Chetic> darn..
<Chetic> I feel like I get this every damn time I want to use linux
<theine> alth: what did you install?
<alth> Alltray. I'm having some problems with my monitor/graphics card, getting rid of anything I changed ^^
<flo> i need some help...when i put in a cd in the cd drive i have the cd icon apear then desapear in about 2 sec. i can't view anithing that's on any cd , what's hapening?
<tau> eh, I'm talking to myself :(
<Fee^> Anyone been able to get fancontrol/pwmconfig to work in Dapper?
<richard_> hi
<hikenboot> good morning everyone ...can someone tell me what the ubuntu equivalent to xconfigurator is?
<SeanTater> Stork: python has support for ir
<theine> hikenboot: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, I guess?
<SeanTater> Stork: but there;s no program, just a library in python
<richard_> I have some video i would like to convert to play on my dvd player rather than a data disk - what is the best OS program to use?
<SeanTater> Stork: also a lib in perl
<SeanTater> Stork: tried k3b?
<hikenboot> thanks but I want to detect the currently used setting rather than reconfigure...the XF86Config-4 has a lot of different settings and I need to know which one is being used
<SeanTater> Stork: sorry, not you
<richard_> k3b
<richard_> um does that come with dapper
<SeanTater> richard_: only in kubuntu, not ubuntu
<SeanTater> richard_: but you can install it from apt
<richard_> k
<theine> hikenboot: hmmm, not exactly sure what you mean, but maybe have a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<iwkse> are you here affix?
<avis`> hikenboot, i did the dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it detected alot of things and the things i did not know i could figure out with what little text it gave me.  just be sure to backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<theine> hikenboot: by the way, you mean xorg.conf instead of XF86Config-4, right?
<theine> avis`: dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg actually does a backup automatically I believe
<delmar> Hi everyone.  Im running breezy 5.10 here.  Is it quite simple to upgrade to Dapper or should I be doing a fresh install from scratch?  I would prefer not to...any comments/experiences?
<hikenboot> yes sorry i am running like 10 systems its hard to remember which has which
<theine> hikenboot: so what settings are you after specifically?
<fishsticks> delmar, the utility to upgrade is very smooth
<richard_> I updated with no problems delmar
<hikenboot> i am actually using the ubuntu live cd to detect video settings because my thinstation pxe install fails to get my video settings right I just get a black screen with mouse cursor (the mouse moves)
<delmar> ok.. thanks guys.
<richard_> lol ..... i switched from windows XP to breezy 5.10 then dapper in the same day - having never used linux
<delmar> So i'm going to download the CD and upgrade then I guess... I take it I can do that ?
<fishsticks> you don't need to download the CD
<delmar> I need to have an install CD available anyway, to install other systems
<richard_> there is a dvd delmar
<Hobbsee> !tell delmar about upgrade
<delmar> DVD sounds fine too :P
<richard_> just update from the menu delmar
<theine> hikenboot: so it should be possible to figure out the right settings from /etc/X11/xorg.conf that was created by the live-CD, no?
<delmar> thanks Hobbsee.
<delmar> ok. cheers guys. off to check it all out.
<Stormx2> Hey everyone! Having problems installing ubuntu on my friend's laptop; the installer can't resize a 40gb logical NTFS partition. neither can knoppix! Suggestions?
<hikenboot> thats what i am checking now
<hikenboot> i think i got it now
<BazziR> Stormx2: gparted livecd
<theine> hikenboot: you can safely ignore all those wacom devices in there
<fishsticks> stormx2, have you defragged it first?
<Stormx2> No >.<
<hikenboot> ok i AM just wondering if I should mess with mode lines if this doesnt work
<Mend> good afternoon everyone!
<vanberge> speakign of defrag, i wanted to ask if theres a way to defrag linux partitions?  or if we even have to worry about that?  (sort of a noob, sorry)
<richard_> I didnt defrag my NTFS drive - and it works fine
<fishsticks> stormx2, i think that it is considered good protocol to do that... and make sure its not 39GB full =P
<cr6sk8> try partition magic if you still have a working windows to burn it with
<fishsticks> i would try gparted on the livecd also, as BazzIR suggested
<theine> hikenboot: are there modelines in xorg.conf created by the live-CD?
<Mend> can anyone tell me how to setup dial up connection with the provider with callback function?
<void^> vanberge: no need
<vanberge> void^: k... thnx
<hikenboot> no but I have the knoppix cd too and I think it uses them if im not mistaken
<Stormx2> fishsticks: It isn't >.<
<richard_> filled NTFS drive slave drive with all my important files and wiped my windows installation drive
<void^> vanberge: however, as a rule of thumb you shouldn't use a filesystem at above 85% of its capacity to avoid fragmentation
<theine> hikenboot: i would try without modelines and sync ranges and let X try to detect the right settings
<cr6sk8> you should have kept windows until you got ubuntu stable rofl
<Mend> "callback" means: first i call to the provider, then it calls me and connects me to internet. it is for cut the phone expenses
<richard_> NTFS is read only though with linux
<Bassetts> vmware wont stop virtual ethernet and it recons it needs reconfiguring, any ideas?
<richard_> thats why i filled the drive
<Stormx2> can it be resized tho?
<Mend> can anyone tell me how to setup dial up connection with the provider with callback function?
<Mend> "callback" means: first i call to the provider, then it calls me and connects me to internet. it is for cut the phone expenses
<Mend> please, help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111
<cr6sk8> try the forums
<richard_> where u located Mend?
<Mend> in ukraine
<vanberge> lol
<cr6sk8> hmm my friend is in Ukraine
<cr6sk8> always brings me back pirated games :)
<Mend> nice to here :)
<cr6sk8> heh
<Mend> cr6sk8, maybe, but i don't play games except solitaire :)
<Mend> nice to hear*
<cr6sk8> Dell is made to only accept windows...I hate Dell...
<richard_> wow - i didnt know that cr6sk8
<cr6sk8> yeah with DELL the boot loader crashes
<iwkse> hi jungle
<iwkse> ;)
<Mend> can anyone tell me how to setup dial up connection with the provider with callback function?
<richard_> call your isp and ask them
<richard_> google it
<cr6sk8> Mend try the fu#king forums
<cr6sk8> if you ain't getting help here you might as well
<Jungle> hello can anyone tell me how to stop and restart demons in ubuntu?
<richard_> nobody seems to know here
<cr6sk8> anybody got photoshop CS2 working on ubuntu?
<steve> use gimp
<thinkl> Jungle; Not sure what exactly you want to do. Usually /etc/init.d/foo stop
<cr6sk8> no...photoshop took me ages to learn
<thinkl> or /etc/init.d/foo restart
<Jungle> photoshop 7 works ok
<cr6sk8> I want CS2 :P
<steve> gimp and photoshop have similar commands
<cr6sk8> I know but I need full content like brushes and whatnot
<steve> so you want ps can't help you there
<iwkse> thinkl: i think he wants to restart or start a daemon, eg. alsa
<cr6sk8> damn
<sebastian> hey guys
<theine> cr6sk8: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=2631
<cr6sk8> howdy doodles
<cr6sk8> thanks?
<richard_> is the windows version of gimp limited - or same as linux one
<steve> CAN A WEBCAM BE HOOKED UP IN GAIM??????
<sebastian> how to disable ntp clock synchronisation on ubuntu startup???
<Bassetts> with vmware, to get sound in the guest os, do i have to install the drivers for the sound card?
<steve> ANYONE DONE IT? WBCAM IN UBUNTU
<iwkse> thinkl: i'm using gentoo and i can do it /etc/init.d/[daemon]  [stop] [start] [restart] 
<cr6sk8> hmm thanks theine
<Jungle> yes actually alsa
<delcoyote> not sure steve i think it can be hooked in amsn
<Jungle> I have found how to do that ;)
<steve> how??? please
<Jungle> demonname stop and demonname start
<Jungle> ;)
<iwkse> Jungle: ok:)
<steve> need drivers?
<cr6sk8> rofl
<Jungle> iwkse mi fai morire
<delcoyote> dont know not using amsn but have seen friends of mine using it
<iwkse> ah
<cr6sk8> I exploited a phpbb forum, but the root password was 'password' anyway :P
<paniq> hey
<iwkse> Jungle: *_*
<paniq> how do i turn off utc?
<delcoyote> you should check in google steve
<steve> of course just wanted the quick answer
<ikabot> Hi. Me again.
<cr6sk8> howdy doodles
<ikabot> If I want to watch DVDs on my machine, what player should I use?
<cr6sk8> erm
<delcoyote> check amsn faqs steve?
<cr6sk8> use acid rip yo rip them easiest
<Jungle> in your opinion is better alsa or oss?
<steve> amsn? ill check gaim first hoping
<cr6sk8> I can't play any of the linux games they lagg eXtremely >_<
<steve> ok i googled gaim does NOT support webcams
<hasmademethirsty> jeese, I wish there was a place to get an answer to this question, but it might be personal choice, it's about ubuntu sysadmin.
<hasmademethirsty> I have found you can set up a root account... like any other distro... would you guys recommend ever doing that?
<ompaul> hasmademethirsty, no
<ompaul> !rootsudo
<ubotu> sudo is is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ompaul> hasmademethirsty, ^^ read that note by ubotu
<hasmademethirsty> Ok, so the highest account you would set up ompaul... even with say a 20 computer net work would be admin w/ root piv.?
<hasmademethirsty> ok, omp... I think I've read it and my question is a bit more specific.
<hasmademethirsty> ompaul^
<ompaul> hasmademethirsty, in a 20 user situation I would have an admin account on all them - not called root or admin
<hasmademethirsty> right... ompaul, name it whatever you want.
<hasmademethirsty> right?
<ompaul> hasmademethirsty, and use ssh keys to log into the boxes from the "admin" box as myselg
<ompaul> C-O-L-T-AWAY, turn that away off
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<cr6sk8> lol@C:\DOS\RUN
<hasmademethirsty> ompaul, cool so I'm just practicing at home and basically I just have a business account and a personal account... you think I should integrate the personal with the root... leaving that how it default set up, then make the business account a 'desktop acct' 'below' the personal / root acct?
<cr6sk8> sure why not
<cr6sk8> I have only a root account
<xwind_> can i mount an ubuntu iso, publish it in /var/www and use it as a deb http:/// repository? i tried but it can't find the package list
<cr6sk8> >_<
<hasmademethirsty> ompaul, using my noggin that's the best set up I can come up with... do you agree?
<cr6sk8> How many of you are 40 and living with your parents lol
<ompaul> hasmademethirsty, your use of language is confusing the issue, have no root, have permissions for the "administator-name-goes-here" to log into each machine and that person can "upgrade to the other account"
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rich909> hi all,
<Zer0_Fil3> hi all
<cr6sk8> howdy doodles
<Zer0_Fil3> i'm italian
<Zer0_Fil3> you?
<cr6sk8> Irish here
<cwillu> what's the recommended way to install a python module that doesn't have a deb/repository?
<rich909> Have major problems with gnome daemon settings, can any 1 help ?
<j-j> hey all just installed breezy im a first time user of linux having huge issues #1 is im unable to change my resolution from 640x480
<theine> cwillu: i'd probably install it in my home directory
<ompaul> Zer0_Fil3, conversations in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic please, this is strictly support, thanks
<jbcnle> cwillu - look in the install.txt inside the package
<ompaul> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ompaul> j-j, read the previous comment by ubotu
<cwillu> jbcnle: the install.txt from the package?  I should rephrase, it's a loose collection of py files :)
<bimberi> cwillu: /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages
<vanberge> anybody in here familiar with Kino at all?  im trying to figure out how to even load a video to start editing, i keep getting an error.
<gharz> guys, i've just downloaded GoogleEarthLinux.bin... how do i install this .bin file?
<jbcnle> what's the package
<j-j> thanks will try
<Steven_M> is there a way to force gtk+ apps to use gtk2 instead?
<theine> gharz: sh ./google-earth.bin
<joey-> :)
<theine> gharz: or whatever that bin file is called
<vanberge> gharz: sudo sh ./google-earth.bin
<joey-> I got Ubuntu installed, but I need hep configuring xorg.conf to suit my correct video card.
<cwillu> jbcnle: dbf reader;  didn't really want to reimplement it, but didn't really want to include it in my source tree either
<joey-> Can anyone help?
<gharz> thanks guys!
<cwillu> bimberi: thanks :)
<vanberge> joey-: do you have nvidia
<joey-> ATI.
<bimberi> cwillu: np :)
<jbcnle> cwillu what python packages are you installing
<vanberge> joey-:
<joey-> ATI Radeon 9200
<skavenge> i just had wmv playback after installing the w32codecs and now i get sound with no video just a black screen on them all of the sudden what gives?
<alth> Ok, something strange is going on with my system. All my movies/TV shows etc have the colours all wrong. All pinky.
<vanberge> joey-: did you try EasuUbuntu?
<joey-> ...no
<someothernick> !ati
<vanberge> joey-: i think that program installs drivers for ati/nvidia
<hasmademethirsty> ompaul, yes, sorry I am new to sysadmin... I only have 1 machine, l am just practicing to think like a sysadmin I suppose... I want a secure machine... the best I can think of is 1 "administrator-namegoeshere" and "desktop-namegoeshere" for buisiness/school (perhaps desktop with even less privelages)... is that the best set up for my one machine? heh, sorry, I'm trying to get the sys set up just right.
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<joey-> It's just.
<joey-> I have two video cards.
<joey-> One onboard and a PCI one.
<vanberge> oh..
<rich909> going mad here with gnome errors !!! need help
<joey-> And my oem manufacturer diabled the feature in the bios
<vanberge> joey-: do you use both?
<joey-> to disable the onboard
<ompaul> hasmademethirsty, that is reasonable
<joey-> vanberge; no only the ati
<joey-> but it picked up the other video card
<vanberge> joey-: hmm... i see your problem.
<joey-> and put that in the xorg.conf
<joey-> and i need to change it
<hasmademethirsty> ompaul... no need to set up a root in all situations right?
<joey-> But I'm a newb and need to figure out what I need to change.
<vanberge> even with your monitor plugged into the pci ?
<joey-> vanberge
<joey-> I have the xorg.conf loaded in nano
<ompaul> hasmademethirsty, could you consider a much shorter nick name please i it plays with my client something dreadful given I have to run at a low resolution to be comfortable
<joey-> i just need to figure out what to change
<joey-> and yes i'm using the pci card
<ompaul> hasmademethirsty, that is where we started out, there is no need for root
<hasmademethirsty> actually,... yah... my normal nic is shorter.
<rich909> ggetting folowing error when ubuntu logs in There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon.
<rich909> Some things, such as themes, sounds, or background settings may not work correctly.
<rich909> The Settings Daemon restarted too many times.
<rich909> The last error message was:
<rich909> Child process did not give an error message, unknown failure occurred
<rich909> GNOME will still try to restart the Settings Daemon next time you log in.
<ompaul> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<vanberge> joey-: im not a guru too much in Xorg...  i dont think i'd be much help
<ompaul> rich909, ^^ read that about the paste bing
<theine> joey-: could you paste your xorg.conf to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<vanberge> joey-: my suggestion would be to update your bios
<joey-> vanberge; ah ok.
<hasmademethirsty> ompaul, I'm usually lens.
<joey-> thanks anyway
<joey-> any takers?
<rich909> oops
<joey-> Help me configure my Xorg.conf?
<joey-> I've loaded it in nano,
<joey-> just need help on what to do
<vanberge> joey-: if there are bios updates for your mobo, you can probably install one that would give you teh capability to disable onboard gfx card
<gnomefreak> joey-: why not just use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<theine> joey-: yes, but it's a lot easier to help you paste that file
<joey-> i can't get into X
<joey-> :|
<joey-> That's why.
<theine> joey-: sorry, *if* you paste that file
<theine> joey-: oh...
<joey-> if i paste my xorg.conf?
<gharz> theine, vanberge: for example u have installed the .bin file... how do u uninstall/completely remove the application?
<hasmademethirsty> ompaul, OK, thanks a lot, I feel comfortable that this is the best set up... I'm a perfectionist ;-)
<gnomefreak> joey-: that command isnt X and if you need to use a browser use w3m
<vanberge> gharz: lol - you dont like google earth?
<theine> gharz: delete the folder you installed it into
<theine> joey-: yes, if you can, paste xorg.conf
<joey-> ah ok
<joey-> hold on
<skavenge> i just had wmv playback after installing the w32codecs and now i get sound with no video just a black screen on them all of the sudden what gives? mpeg and everything else is good still
<gharz> vanberge, theine : there are still some bugs.
<gharz> vanberge, i don't like it.
<gharz> :(
<vanberge> skavenge: what player are you using
<vanberge> gharz: lol... i understand completely
<skavenge> vanberge, totem i believe
<skavenge> yes
<vanberge> skavenge: i have the same thing happen sporadically, even though all my codecs are correct
<vanberge> skavenge: in the end, i siwtched to VLC
<gharz> vanberge, theine : so i'll just delete the folder? it isn't like Windows that i need to go to Add/Remove Programs or something like that?
<theine> skavenge: for totem you need an additional gstreamer plugin to use w32codecs I believe
<vanberge> its an awesome media player.
<theine> gharz: no
<joey-> uh you guys
<skavenge> hmm okay
<joey-> how can i copy my xorg.conf
<joey-> and upload it?
<fishsticks> gharz: not in this case, no
<vanberge> gharz: that is right.  it just ads a "google-earth" folder under /usr/bin/ or whatever
<skavenge> it was wierd it worked fine first try then died
<lens> ompaul ... better :-P
<gharz> ok...
<gharz> thanks guys
<Fee^> Anyone been able to get fancontrol/pwmconfig to work in Dapper?
<vanberge> skavenge: try another media player, if it works, great... if another one doesnt work, maybe soemthing got goofy with your codecs
<theine> skavenge: try sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<skavenge> okay
<rich909> exit
<snoops> having fun trying to get dvd playback going.. I have an iso file of one of my dvd's.. I mounted it and passed the location to movie player then get a message saying it can't read it
<liran_> translations on https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+lang are for the wiki website or for the actual ubuntu distribution?
<lens> this is the slowest I've seen in a while, I love it.
<skavenge> theine, bingo, must have missed that one thought i went through the whole list on ubuntuguide.org, guess not, thanks
<theine> skavenge: welcome
<theine> snoops: so you mounted it with -o loop or what?
<bimberi> liran_: that URL doesn't work for me, but the ones via https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+translations are for the actual distribution
<Winkie> sup gents, i have a dell keyboard with media controls, every key except the volume wheel generates an event, there's not even any data on /dev/input/<correspondingevent> when the volume wheel is turned, are there any different kernel drivers that need to be loaded?
<joey-> okay
<joey-> so i tried the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<joey-> well
<joey-> it detected the other video card
<joey-> the onboard
<joey-> that's not the one i want
<hosler> joey, easy fix would be to disable onboard vid in bios and run a reconfigure again.
<joey-> but it asks for a bus number and i do not know what the heck that is for the other one
<joey-> Hobbsee
<joey-> er
<joey-> hosler
<joey-> I don't have that feature.
<hosler> you checked your bios?
<joey-> multiple times
<hosler> that sucks
<void^> manually remove the pci bus id from the xorg.conf, or use lspci to figure out the correct id
<Hexidigital_> only 115 people?? net split or something?
<snoops> yeah theine I did
<Hexidigital_> ah.. nevermind
<Hexidigital_> i'm lagging
<snoops> just an example theine "mount -o loop -t iso9660 file.iso /mnt/test"
<theine> snoops: yes, that's it, but might not be able to play DVD's like that
<cr6sk8> I'm going AFK toodles all
<theine> snoops: ...but you might...
<gizmo_the_great1> I have a Sony Ericsson K750i Mobile phone with a 64Mb memory stick in it. When I used Breezy I just plugged it into the USB port and it was automatically mounted and I could access my pictures. Since upgrading to Dapper Drake, this has stopped. I plug it in, it makes a little sound and starts charging (so I know connection is OK) but Ubuntu does not see it. Any ideas?
<joey-> okay
<joey-> so i did
<joey-> lspci
<theine> gizmo_the_great1: look at the output of dmesg in the terminal
<joey-> and it gave me the number for me card
<joey-> 0000:01:0d.0
<joey-> Where do I put that?
<Winkie> gizmo_the_great1: try dbus-monitor --system to check for any events
<skavenge> boy from looking at the forums there's no easy way to disable touchpad clicking is there?
<gizmo_the_great1> theine: what should i look for in it?
<theine> gizmo_the_great1: anything USB related at the bottom
<lens> is there a built in xorg.conf file?
<theine> gizmo_the_great1: see if there are any error messages
<joey-> lens: it made one on it's own
<joey-> for the wrong video card
<lens> joey - I'm about to restart this thing... where is it?
<joey-> where di i upload it?
<joey-> i can't
<lens> or what's it called.
<joey-> or don't know how
<joey-> how do i figure out the bus number?
<gizmo_the_great1> theine: thanks for help, but after all that, it seems to work again! The other day it wasn't working, but it seems to be now. Bizarre!
<lens> OHHH, sorry, I meant to say is there a built in SPARE xorg.conf backup file.
<theine> gizmo_the_great1: glad it works
<j-j> looks like im on the right path so thanks but how do i give myself permission to files owned by root?
<lens> I can make one myself, I just hope this proggy doesnt shut down automatically (Linux programs don't do that much do they??)
<joey-> Can anyone help me find the PCI bus number?
<vanberge> joey-: lspci?
<joey-> WOuld that be the slot the card is hooked up to?
<vanberge> maybe?
<joey-> lspci gave me like
<joey-> 0000:01:0d.0
<ompaul> joey-, would you put all of your comments on the one line, it gives others a chance to (A) read what your saying in one go (B) it also allows others to put questions in the channel and not have them screaming off the screen before they have 2 seconds to read it again
<alth> There seems to be something wrong with my Totem. VLC plays things ok, but Totem gets the colours wrong.
<vanberge> 01 would be slot 1
<vanberge> no?
<joey-> yeah
<vanberge> anybody gnome users in this # that use amarok media player?  i want to make sure i'm not crossing bounds!  :-)
<ompaul> j-j, gksudo gedit file-name<< that is one way what are you trying to edit?
<joey-> So PCI:0:1:0 equals my intel card
<jrib> vanberge: I do, works fine
<joey-> That's what xorg.conf is getting at
<theine> joey-: so maybe try PCI:0:d:0 ?
<ompaul> j-j, some files that root owns have tools that you should use for editing them
<j-j> xorg.conf it doesnt have the the "monitor" stuff
<theine> joey-: sorry, i meant PCI:1:d:0
<joey-> OH
<joey-> lspci -X
<joey-> That is a huge help.
<theine> joey-: nice!
<joey-> It told me exactly what I needed.
<ompaul> j-j, gksudo gedit xorg.conf
<theine> joey-: so what do you need?
<[Nige] > hi all
<vanberge> joey-: i'm looking at my xorg - seems like you're close!
<[Nige] > !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<joey-> I'm using dkpg-reconfigure, ompaul
<joey-> But here it goes.
<joey-> Gonna try it, brb.
<ompaul> joey-, then it is fairly simple you use it - and allow defaults
<ompaul> joey-, choose ati or vesa if on a pc
<ompaul> joey-, you can tweek the others from within the Xserver
<[Nige] > anyone got dual mointors with ati and big desktop working?
<joey-> YES WE HAVE LIFTOFF
<joey-> IT WORKED.
<ompaul> joey-, please don't use caps lock - its shouting ;-)
<joey-> It's the only way to explain my happiness. :P
<theine> ompaul: come on, let him celebrate...
<ompaul> theine, you saw the ;-)
<joey-> thank you guys so much.
<joey-> I'm going to go now.
<joey-> :)
<joey-> Seriously thanks.
<ompaul> joey-, enjoy it
<Fraeon> I have a suggestion for the new Ubuntu name
<Fraeon> Potty Porcupine
<Fraeon> :<
<ubuntu> hola! como hago para formatear una particin ext3?
<Fraeon> Lazy Llama
<ubuntu> desde la consola
<Fraeon> Zappy Zebra?
<ompaul> Fraeon, a tad more like you should be chatting in #ubuntu-offtopic ;-)
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<jmspeex> Why on Earth doesn't Ubuntu get rid of gam_server once and for all???
<Fraeon> ompaul, it's not off-topic, though
<Fraeon> It's vital to know the next project name
<ompaul> Fraeon, grumpy groundhog?
<givre> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames :)
<ompaul> Fraeon, it is named at the end of the dapper +1 cycle by Mark so it is for #ubuntu-offtopic cheers
<ompaul> Fraeon, s/dapper/ubuntu/
<gnomefreak> ompaul: its the "unstable"
<givre> i suggest friendly frog
<ompaul> givre, stick it on that page
<theine> jmspeex: i'm just curious, what's bad about gam_server?
<gnomefreak> ompaul: its a forever unstable but it hasnt had anything in a while not even sure if its gonna be released
<[Nige] > hi all
<ompaul> gnomefreak, it will change a lot soon, your in too early like the topic of +1 says
<gnomefreak> yeah i know
<Stork> is there a program i can use to sha1-hash a text string?
<kim1> gnome-volume-manager isn't automatically starting. When I try to manually start it, it silently quits. How can I find out why it is exiting?
<fyrestrtr> Stork: php ?
<Stork> i don't have php installed
<fyrestrtr> kim1: run it from a terminal
<jrib> Stork: sha1sum
<kim1> fyrestrtr I tried running it from a terminal and it just exits, no messages printed. Tried running with -n to stay in foreground, still no message.
<jmspeex> theine: It *just* eats all CPU available on my machine *and* respawn when I kill it.
<fyrestrtr> kim1: anything in logs?
<ompaul> Stork, sha1sum hit enter - type what you want and then hit CTRL+D
<[Nige] > is there anyway to update the ubot?
<[Nige] > !update
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<rixxon> VERY annoying problem: firefox is sometimes unable to "open" files, i have to download them and run them from the disk
<rixxon> i thought maybe firefox was out of memory or /tmp full or something
<rixxon> which is not the case
<kim1> fyrestrtr checking /var/log/syslog now...
<Stork> cheers ompaul
<Fraeon> Okay, one more and then I'm off: Randy Rabbit
<boricua> does anyone has the link for the server guide in pdf in english  this link only shows spanish https://help.ubuntu.com/
<ompaul> Stork, enjoy
<Stork> i don't suppose there's any way to make my laptop not accept input from the mouse keys on the laptop itself?
<joey-> Hey again, guys.
<joey-> I'm on irssi, and uh... Apparently, my X was deleted.
<ompaul> Stork, there may be it is called "synaptic" as far as I know, and perhaps not so obvious it is not "synaptic package manger" as for on and off I'll leave that to you to find out ;-)
* ompaul hints I have no idea
<Stork> wow you just totally lost me
<joey-> As it was loading, where the cursor is the X, it wouldn't go past that stage.
<joey-> There was no hard disk activity.
<pvd> isnt your superkey on the keyboard usually the windows key?
<pvd> mine isnt working
<kim1> Nothing is added to /var/log/syslog when running gnome-volume-manager
<fyrestrtr> pvd: not always, depends on the keyamp
<fyrestrtr> *keymap
<Feli1> Greetings, my fellow humans! I have a small problem regarding my sound setup.
<pvd> fyrestrtr, know a way I could figure it out?
<pvd> some type of command maybe?
<littlepaw> hi all
<vanberge> hi littlepaw
<xwind_> net install using a local http repository fails at "Download Installer Components". The http repository  is a faithful copy of the xubuntu alternate cdrom.
<wezzer_> hi, I have to 2 soundcards, how can I totally disable the integrated card in ubuntu?
<xwind_> debug console says package retrieval failed.
<vanberge> wezzer_: you should do it in your system bios
<xwind_> is this a bug?
<fyrestrtr> pvd: well Xorg.conf would tell you for sure.
<pvd> how do you enable sound in ubuntu with an audigy 1 sound card?
<wezzer_> vanberge: can't do it because I need 2 soundcards in windows
<pvd> fyrestrtr, oh ok
<fyrestrtr> pvd: and I think there is xmodmap
<vanberge> wezzer_: ah.. gotcha
<rixxon> i set up a pgp key with seahorse, and encrypted a dummy file. the dummy is still readable (should this be the case?), and i got a .asc that i can't really do anything with! i want a cute password prompt when opening an encrypted file or something, im lost! help! :D
<kim1> What's the option to switch on debugging for gnome-volume-manger? --help lists --gtk-debug=FLAGS. What are valid options for "FLAGS"?
<redblades> Hi, I just uploaded a file into the root folder of apache, but it seems that people are recieving a "Permission Denied" error.
<fyrestrtr> redblades: what are the permissions on the file?
<redblades> 777
<vanberge> redblades: you should take that off... lol
<pvd> fyrestrtr, xorg.conf says I have pc 104 keyboard, I selected that instead of pc 101 or whatever.
<redblades> I know
<rixxon> i get "stalled" in Ktorrents for torrents with 404 seeds.. never had any such problems with utorrent/windows
<martyn> what is the name of the software that give you a menu like MAX OSX
<redblades> I chnaged it to that because I was unable to access it from other PC's
<fyrestrtr> redblades: as what user did you upload the file, and how did you upload it? FT?
<redblades> No, The server is on this PC
<redblades> So, I just moved them there, as always.
<della> where is modprobe configured to find modules? it seems it can't find the fglrx module from linux-restricted-modules-etc-etc
<vanberge> della
<Jowi> wezzer_: you could try using asoundconf to set the default card
<vanberge> della: /etc/modules i think?
<vanberge> no thats where you load them on startup.. my bad
<pvd> oh thats the command
<redblades> fyrestrtr, ?
<martyn> what is the name of the software that give you a menu like MAC OSX
<kim1> della: usually it searches for everything under /lib/modules/`uname -r`
<pvd> is the audigy like emu101k
<pvd> ?
<pvd> one zero one k
<gemidjy> ok I want to install ubuntu but without going into init 5 (from live cd)
<Winkie> run modprobe -l iirc
* vanberge wants to use irssi but seems too much harder than Xchat
<Winkie> irssi is awesome
<skavenge> is there a straightforward way to disable touchpad clicking on an alps touchpad in dapper?
<Winkie> 14:43.55 -!- Irssi: Client: irssi 0.8.10 (20051211 0941)
<fyrestrtr> irssi > *
<dooglus> gemidjy: ubuntu doesn't use runlevel 5
<redblades> fyrestrtr, Any ideas?
<gemidjy> dooglus whatever, without starting X.org
<Winkie> If this doesnt work it should because ubuntu is awesome for gayness
<fyrestrtr> redblades: no -- other than change the ownership to the apache user and group.
<dooglus> gemidjy: you can't.  to do that you need the alternate cd
<gemidjy> dooglus ahh thanks
<nnx> I'm trying to upgrade Ubuntu from 5.10 to 6.06.  As I'm on a bandwidth budget, I'd like to be able to save what I download so I can perform this upgrade in the future if I need to do a clean install, and I'd like to be able to move one upgrade's download between my two machines.  Would it be better to just download the CD image, or is it possible to use the automated upgrade in Synaptic and somehow copy the .deb's from one machine to
<nnx> another without problems?  Is this a bad idea?
<redblades> fyrestrtr, how? chown ...?
<Winkie> nnx: i think either is probably fine, let me check
<Wibble-> nnx, just copy them - thats fine - if they are d/l'ed then it'll use them
<fyrestrtr> yes
<Wibble-> __nnx, /var/cache/apt/archives
<__nnx> Alright, and then I'd do something like dpkg -i *.deb when in the cache directory?
<fyrestrtr> __nnx: no, just run apt-get like normal.
<Wibble-> __nnx, no - upgrade like normal.  The package manager will find the deb in the archive directory
<fyrestrtr> it will only download those that are needed.
<Winkie> no, you'd scp them to another machine, place them all in /var/cache/apt/archives and apt-get upgrade
<Winkie> well
<Winkie> dist-upgrade
<__nnx> Are there any hardware-specific things I ought to know about, i.e. drivers and such?  One is a machine using the nvidia drivers, and the other isn't.
<Wibble-> I want to upgrade 5.10 to 6.06, but when I try to upgrade it says that some packages need to be removed - such as Eclipse and OpenOffice - is there any way to upgrade without them being removed?
<Winkie> is there an easy way to build an automated custom kernel? I need to apply a single patch to a single file but i don't know if i can rebuild the kernel automatically on every upgrade
<redblades> fyrestrtr, how do I change it?
<Wibble-> Winkie, I don't that it'll answer your question - but look at kpkg.  If you can build the stuff you want as a module, use that to make a custom kernel module package then you can upgrade the rest of the kernel normally.
<pvd> ah there we go asoundconf list
<pvd> then asoundconf set-default-card CARD
<Winkie> Wibble-: i'm not sure, it's hid-debug.h :)
<Winkie> very small patch: http://bugme.osdl.org/attachment.cgi?id=5981&action=view
<__nnx> Thanks for the help.  I appreciate it.  I'm hoping there's no hardware issues.
<__nnx> Does anyone know if there are any issues between VMWare and 6.06?
<Wibble-> *grin* My bet is that you can't do that then Winkie - you'll need to build your own kernel probably manually each time you upgrade
<Wibble-> (not that I'd know...)
<Winkie> damnit
<Winkie> does anyone else know if there's an automated kernel building mechanism?
<LjL> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<__nnx> Winkie: Wish I knew.  Most pre-built (non-Slackware) distros seem to be rather picky about rolling a custom kernel.
<Barnog> Hello
<Winkie> LjL: i checked that out but i'm talking something automated, it's a tiny patch which will apply correctly against pretty much every new kernel i suspect, i guess there's no makepkg clone :(
<AlexC_> Hey
<Barnog> how can I get a pdf icon for my pdf files in Nautilus?
<AlexC_> Can any reccomend a good C++ book so I can start to learn C++ programmign for Linux,
<vanberge> i joined this # using irssi
<vanberge> seems pretty cool :-^
<Winkie> it's ace
<hikenboot> good morning another question....I have a ubuntu system which is booted into x windows..works great...the x configuration file contains frequency ranges and a mode line is there a way to translate this information into horizontal/verticle/color depth/etc so I can use its settings in my thinstation config..no mater what I put in for these parameters I get a black screen in thinstation...so I am hoping to steel the information from
<hikenboot>  ubuntu
<LjL> Winkie: i haven't compiled a kernel in a long time, and even when i did, i did things manually, sorry :(
<Feli1> Hi. Some applications don't think I have sound :-( .  Help apreciated :-)
<Feli1> For example, GNOME events are silent
<Winkie> LjL: no worries, it's one of these bugs that will take ages to be committed
<AlexC_> No one knows of a good C++ book the?
<AlexC_> then*
<KenSentMe> I'm running multiple ubuntu systems on my testing machine, how can i make sure that when i use ssh to connect, i don't always have to delete the key before i connect to another ubuntu system on the same ip?
<Feli1> Can anybody help with my sound problem?
<Wibble-> KenSentMe, Just a thought - try copying the DSA / RSA keys from one install to the others (/etc/ssh/)
<Barnog> anybody has problems with pdf-file-icons? In Nautilus I only see a little version of the pdf file. Any ideas how to resolve this, please?
<bina> if I want a newer library than is in the repos at the moment (libsigc++) is it safe for me to download the source and compile it?
<KenSentMe> Wibble-: ah, ok. Can try that. I was thinking more like telling the system i connect from to not check if the key is valid from that ip adress
<vanberge> alrightey... i think i got irssi going!  this is pretty cool!
<KenSentMe> Barnog: works the same for me here, it's not an error or a bug
<KenSentMe> vanberge: cool he
<Barnog> Ken
<Barnog> KenSentMe: thank you...but still trange
<Wibble-> Barnog, indeed it is a feature of gnome that it displays little icons showing the first page of a PDF or text file.
<MrStein> Hi! Lost my launchapad ID, how can I recover it ? I know my id : https://launchpad.net/people/xerces8
<Wibble-> Helpful if you use the larger zooms for the icons.  Less helpful with small icons.
<KenSentMe> Barnog: i don't like it too, i've been looking to change it, but haven't found a solution yet
<vanberge> any irssi users; i got set up channel and server automation... would there be anything that anyone would recommend doing regardign look/feel or controls?
<KenSentMe> vanberge: i changed the colors of my terminal client to black with green text
<krazykit> vanberge: irssi.org has lots of great stuff. scripts, themes, and a nice faq
<Wibble-> bina, Its not really advisable - if you do want to do it, make sure it is compiled with the same params as ubuntu one, and compile it into a package to install.  Don't try to do it outside of apt, thats just a big can'o'worms there
<Barnog> And no chance to make a little red-white Adobe icon instead?
<vanberge> KenSentMe: i have mine kind of like that, with transparency.  very cool.
<vanberge> krazykit: thnx...  :-)
<KenSentMe> vanberge: ah, ok
<bina> Wibble-: oh right, good thing you told me :).  How do you find out what parameters the ubuntu one was compiled with?
<Wibble-> Barnog, Look at system -> preferences -> file management.  Disable showing the preview for the files you want (such as "other previewable files") - that might be what you want?
<Wibble-> bina, I don't know... I only know I tried it outside and got in to all sorts of mess - then got stuck trying to find the flags the original package was compiled with!!
<vanberge> KenSentMe: what term. client you use?
<jenda> Any idea how to switch on external display on my laptop? It gets switched when there's a device plugged in on startup
<jenda> but I don't want to have to do that each time ;)
<bina> Wibble-: hmm, i dont know whether i want to risk it now :P.  I suppose if I do it through apt then i can get rid of it n put the old one back in if all goes crazy
<vanberge> jenda: maybe is a bios setting??
<KenSentMe> vanberge: just the standard gnome client
<KenSentMe> vanberge: or putty when on windows
<skavenge> is there a straightforward way to disable touchpad clicking on an alps touchpad in dapper?
<Wibble-> bina, and the other (perhaps more important) point is if you don't use apt properly, it will simply remove all other apps which use it (or have a broken system if you manually remove the package apt thinks is installed)
<vanberge> KenSentMe: me too.... i've seen irssi screenshots with eterm/aterm where they do some cool stuff.  remove borders, etc.
<jenda> vanberge: well - I want to be able to switch it on while the PC is running.
<bina> Wibble-: oh yeah, didnt think about that.  Thanks :) if it tries to get rid of everything ill tell it no
<bina> Wibble-: scary
<Wibble-> bina, which is why apt needs to know its an "upgrade" ;) - The joys of using a package management system means its much harder to break out of it and still keep the system ticking along
<bina> Wibble-: hehe, looks like im going to have to read some documentation
<Wibble-> *shudder* ;)
<bina> lol
<KenSentMe> Barnog: i found the solution
<neil> hi
<KenSentMe> Barnog: go to terminal and type gconf-editor
<neil> i would like a newer version of a pkg (gphoto) should i compile it or are there any unofficial repositories around?
<KenSentMe> Barnog: then go to Apps-Nautilus-Preferences and change the show_image_thumbnails to never. Now restart your desktop by ctrl-alt-backspace and voila
<Barnog> KenSentMe: trying
<KenSentMe> Barnog: worked for me
<Wibble-> KenSentMe, a lot of those settings are in the UI too - That one is in system -> preferences -> file management - safer to use the UI than use gconf-editor
<Barnog> Wibble-: I dont have a File mnagement option
<Wibble-> Oh! Odd.  I guess that might have something to do with Gnome versions? I'm using 2.12.1
<Barnog> Wibble-: 2.14
<KenSentMe> Wibble-: me neither
<sophie^> anyone here who tried novell login in ubuntu? i need help in setting up pam and gdm for that
<Wibble-> Curious! I would have thought it would be a new thing rather than one taken out... Perhaps its called something different.
<Barnog> KenSentMe: works for me as well, strange that I cannot find it with google. Thank you
<vanberge> is there a way to start gnome-terminal with tabs already open? one of the tabs executing a program (i.e. irssi) ?
<AlexC_> Anyone know of a good C++ book so I can stat to learn to create programs for Linux?
<tarvid_> after dapper upgrade i get E: Unable to parse package file /var/lib/dpkg/status (1)
<KenSentMe> Barnog: under Desktop-Gnome-Thumbnailers you can disable the thumbnails as well or only for a few filetypes
<vanberge> AlexC_: dont buy a book... do a tut on line!
<tarvid_> any way to fix that?
<AlexC_> vanberge: Aye, but I like having a book!
<logan> vanberge: you may execute gnome-terminal -e irssi or any command that is executable
<AlexC_> vanberge: i'm tempted to just copy/paste with a tut online
<rixxon> gpg question: do i set default-key to my "pub" key id or "sub" key id?
<skavenge> well that was lovely frostwire took a dive and froze my session
<KenSentMe> vanberge: what do you mean tabs already open?
<vanberge> logan: i found that via the man page - but i'd like to start up gnome-terminal with a couple tabs
<thanos> anybody knows were can i download mp3 and dvd codecs for ubuntu?
<Barnog> Is there an known issue with pdf plugins for Firefox/epiphany?
<vanberge> KenSentMe: you can open tabs in one terminal window... so you can have 2, 3 term windows actually tabbed like firefox
<andi5> hey... probably faq, but: how do i tell gnome which channel volume to adjust when i press XF86Audio{Lower,Raise} (resp. the keys i declared in the control center) ....  i thought this would be possible by choosing the channel in the volume applet, but it still adjusts PCM and not Front... thanks in advance!
<KenSentMe> vanberge: i run my irssi in screen mode, so when i close my terminal my irc session just continues
<KenSentMe> vanberge: didn't know that
<morphix> i accidentally deleted files from phpmyadmin, so i uninstalled it.. then reinstalled.. but i gets errors saying "not replacing delete file, blabla" how can i FORCE aptitude to install EVERYTHING for phpmyadmin?
<vanberge> KenSentMe: its pretty cool  :-)
<vanberge> KenSentMe: so i thought if i could make a launcher for gnome terminal, 1 tab being irssi, 1 tab being normal term window that would be bad ass!
<VIMmer> hi, i am on Dapper. I want to boost up the bootup of my machine, so I wanted to disable the bluetooth in the start up. How do I do that?
<pvd> my superkey doesnt work and when I try to goto system > preferences > keyboard > layout options nothing is there and it says system does not seem to have the XKB exntension, anyway I can get it?
<KenSentMe> vanberge: would be leet ;)
<vanberge> VIMmer: settings > administration > services??
<skavenge> any straightforward method of disabling touchpad clicking with an alps touchpad in dapper?
<vanberge> VIMmer: sorry, system > administration > services.
<Alecx> hi
<vanberge> might help you?
<logan> VIMer: well, i do not think it is listed under services. one really hackish way is to actually rename or move the bluez-utils script from the /etc/init.d directory ...
<Alecx> me ?
<vanberge> KenSentMe: there must be a way to do it... i'll find it
<VIMmer> vanberge, the bluetooth doesnt feature in that list
<VIMmer> k
<Stork> is there any way to start a really minimalized version of gdm suitable for playing games (quake4) on and saving resources?
<vanberge> VIMmer: hmm... im not sure then.  fedora has a command that lets you see all the services starting up.  "ntsysv"
<aLPHa_LeaK> Stork: just dont use it
<vanberge> but that is not a valid ubuntu comand
<Stork> aLPHa_LeaK, kinda hard to play a game without a display
<aLPHa_LeaK> Stork: yes, but you dont need gdm for that.
<Stork> i don't?
<Stork> what do you mean?
<VIMmer> logan, any idea which file contains that line?
<aLPHa_LeaK> Stork: use a .xinitrc and type "startx"
<vanberge> Stork: you mean a light window manager?
<logan> not the file.
<vanberge> not a login manager
<logan> VIMer: the file /etc/init.d/bluez-utils
<logan> VIMer: it can be moved to any other directory
<logan> VIMer: since the system cannot find the script on bootup, it will be skipped
<vanberge> Stork: check out fluxbox.
<aLPHa_LeaK> yup.
<Barnog> I have the Adobe Reader 7 plugin installed but whenever I wnat to view a pdf file the browser window remains empty. If I try to do with Swiftfox - voila !! PDF-view. any explanation/solution?
<aLPHa_LeaK> i use it as well.
<Stork> aLPHa_LeaK, what's an .xinitrc
<aLPHa_LeaK> Stork: it is a script that is executed when X is started (ie the GUI) and it contains a list of all the programs that you want to start when you start X
<vanberge> KenSentMe: in gnome-terminal... hit shift+ctrl+ T
<VIMmer> vanberge, i think the counterpart of that script in Ubuntu is sysv-rc-conf
<VIMmer> just found it on a site
<vanberge> VIMmer: cool, thnkx for the info... did that help you?
<Stork> aLPHa_LeaK, where do i find xinitrc?
<VIMmer> well, i am just installing that app
<VIMmer> u want the link?
<VIMmer> here it is anyway: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Speed_up_boot
<Mewshi> hi
<aLPHa_LeaK> Stork: you have to create it with a text editor
<Stork> aLPHa_LeaK, ah, nice one.. i can make an .xinitrc containing only 'quake4', that way x doesn't load anything else
<MrStein> any channel, mail list or web page for ubuntu translations ?
<Stork> in retrospect, quake4 was so damn slow on windows
<KenSentMe> vanberge: already found that, just never thought of it
<aLPHa_LeaK> Stork: exactly.
<aLPHa_LeaK> Stork: but then if you wanted to use gnome, you would have o rewrite it...
<KenSentMe> MrStein: check launchpad.net, it's the site where you can translate ubuntu
<theine> aLPHa_LeaK: actually, I believe ~/.xinitrc is ignored if you use gdm
<Stork> aLPHa_LeaK, if a .xinitrc isn't present in my home dir, it uses the default one
<aLPHa_LeaK> theine: yes, i advised him to not use it ;)
<aLPHa_LeaK> Stork: or another way would be to add a quake4.session file to your gdm thingie.
<Stork> i don't like flux anyways
<theine> aLPHa_LeaK: i mean, if he wants to switch to Gnome, he can just start gdm and leave ~/.xinitrc unmodified
<aLPHa_LeaK> i dont know how to do that tho, cos i dont use gdm ;)
<aLPHa_LeaK> theine: well, yeah.
<KenSentMe> vanberge: i just found out that the terminal overrules the irssi option to use alt+1,2,3 to switch between channels
<andi5> how do i tell gnome which channel volume to adjust when i press XF86Audio{Lower,Raise} (resp. the keys i declared in the control center) ....  i thought this would be possible by choosing the channel in the volume applet, but it still adjusts PCM and not Front... thanks in advance!
<theine> Stork: ~/.xinitrc is only read if you start X with startx
<vanberge> KenSentMe: nice!  now if i could only find how to make gnome terminal start with two tabs!
<theine> Stork: What's the path to the quake4 binary?
<Stork> it's in /usr/local/bin
<infinity_> how do i upgrade my kernel? whenever i put in change "nvidia" to "nv" or "vesa" in my xorg.conf to upgrad ethe kernel it always fails to run xserver
<vanberge> infinity_: did you install the nvidia drivers??
<infinity_> yea im pretty sur ei did i ran automatix and also my xorg.conf runs with "nvidia" as the driver and i am also able to run compiz/xgl
<vanberge> infinity_: why do you want to change it to nv or vesa then?
<vanberge> that takes away the nvidia drivers
<fijam> hello. I messed things up during the installation of xubuntu alternative and I need some help
<theine> Stork: then do: echo exec /usr/local/bin/quake4 > ~/.xinitrc
<fijam> the problem is that I added user, and it is not in sudoers list
<fijam> how to fix it?
<aLPHa_LeaK> theine: but gdm is in init
<LamaZitten> Hello everyone. I need to copy some files localy from one hard disk to another, is there a way I can be sure the data is not corrupted in the process? some kind of error checking? its over 250 GB of files.
<theine> aLPHa_LeaK: ?
<theine> aLPHa_LeaK: what do you mean "in init"?
<aLPHa_LeaK> theine: it gets started at bootup:/
<aLPHa_LeaK> argh.
<Stork> theine, why?
<vanberge> KenSentMe: i got it!  if you're interested
<theine> aLPHa_LeaK: yes, he has to stop gdm before launching startx
<skavenge> after watching a few music videos the colors on all video file types wash out and are hard to see, i can fix with a reset but is there another way?
<theine> Stork: that will give you the right ~/.xinitrc
<moogman> Hi. I would like to maximise a program when I run it, is this possible, via the command line?
<aLPHa_LeaK> i thought it shuts down ubuntu...not enough gdm experience here
<Stork> theine, what's wrong with the current one?
<LamaZitten> Can anyone help me please?
<moogman> I would also like to move it to a different virtual desktop, if thats possible too
<theine> Stork: Probably nothing, I though you haven't created it yet
<KenSentMe> vanberge: tell me
<vanberge> here's the command i just used...
<KenSentMe> vanberge: the option of overruling the alt commands is not nice
<haakonn> i'm trying to upgrade my dapper to 2.6.17 with make-kpkg. i copied ubuntu's 2.6.15 .config and only changed it by enabling SMP (this laptop is a core duo). it's in menu.lst with the same parameters as the old kernel, but now i get: "VFS: cannot open root device "sda1" or unknown-block(0,0) / Please append a correct "root=" boot option" and then it panics. ideas?
<vanberge> KenSentMe: gnome-terminal --hide-menubar --tab-with-profile=trans --tab-with-profile=trans
<benoit> I need a pro of VLC for 2 dumbs question (pm me please !!)
<vanberge> KenSentMe: i have a profile named trans.  just sub that for whatever yours is named
<fijam> could anyone help? after installing xubuntu and running oem-config-prepare my user cannot use sudo. how to fix it?
<KenSentMe> vanberge: ah, cool, thanx
<kojak> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages. Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html
<theine> fijam: what's the output of id?
<LamaZitten> Anyone please? i'm sure there is a simple program I'm missing...
<haakonn> the only difference is that the new kernel does not have an initrd
<vanberge> LamaZitten: you just want to use cp? from command line?
<fijam> I cannot check now. But when I type sudo and some command I get info that fijam is not in sudoers list
<LamaZitten> yes, but I wonder if there is a way to make sure my data is safe on the new hd, before I erase the old hd
<vanberge> LamaZitten: if you are just copying, don't worry about corruption.  even if something really bad happene'd you'd still have the original correct?
<infinity_> vanberge: sry i went afk, i want to change it to nv or vesa cuz in the guide to upgrade the kernel it tells me to
<stocksy> LamaZitten: i think rsync has an option to verify files - I'll check
<sword-> whats going one
<sword-> on
<sword-> has anyone installed the latested nvidia drivers?
<sword-> on breezy
<theine> fijam: what's your username?
<LamaZitten> thanks stocksy :)
<vanberge> infinity_: is there a specific reason you want to install a new kernel?
<fijam> theine: fijam
<kojak> anyone knw how i can get win32codes
<robert__> When I move a window over the Gaim buddy list, the names disappear. Is this a known bug or something? I looks like all treelists have the same problem
<theine> fijam: then try "sudo adduser fijam admin"
<haakonn> me, i want to upgrade my kernel because of better core duo support
<fijam> theine: from recovery mode?
<sword-> i'm having trouble getting X to run with the latest nvidia drivers
<sword-> I also updated my kernel to 2.6.16.16
<KenSentMe> vanberge: the way to change my tab problem is opening gconf-editor, go to Apps-Gnome_terminal and change the keybindings to <Shift><Alt>1 etc.
<fijam> theine: ah, I understood
<varsendaggr> ubotu tell sword- about nvidia
<fijam> theine: will try
<sopido> hi.. is there already a deb of inkscape .44 for dapper out?
<varsendaggr> sword-, what is going on
<sword-> hey...X fails to load the GLX module , but the way i did it is was go to the nvidia site and run the shell script to instlal everything
<stocksy> LamaZitten: I can't find anything about it in the rsync docs :(
<LamaZitten> stocksy: Aw to bad :/ Well thanks anyway, i'l try to find an alternative
<sword-> thanks though brb
<KenSentMe> vanberge: ah, doesn't work that great, changed it back
<vanberge> infinity_: KenSentMe im noticing that i dont like it as well.
<vanberge> woops... lol
<joachim-n> why can't I see other computers in Network?
<DR_K13> hi internets
<DR_K13> hi internets
<infinity_> vanberge: i want to enable SMB and i thought while im at it why not just get the upgraded kernel cuz it prolly fixed some bugs and has improvements aswell
<infinity_> vanberge: err ri meant SMP
<vanberge> infinity_: all you have to do is run update manager - that will automatically install the latest kernel
<vanberge> infinity_: unless you want to run a special compiled kernel?
<infinity_> vanberge: yea
<skavenge> any straightforward method of disabling touchpad clicking with an alps touchpad in dapper?
<infinity_> vanberge: like ive compiled a kernel b4 when i installed gentoo a few months ago so im not completely lost
<vanberge> infinity_: ok... i see. :-)  well, i won't be much help there. sorry
<vanberge> :-)
<Noriega> hey
<bobc> I have a computer with Dapper Drake that the network does not come up properly on boot.  there are just repeated eth0: link down eth0: link up messages - dozens every minute. if do a sudo ifdown eth0 then sudo ifup eth0 it then works fine unti the next boot. any ideas why it isn't work at boot?
<stocksy> LamaZitten: rsync -car /old/dir /new/dir    (the -c option compares the checksums)
<LamaZitten> stocksy: wow thanks, thats just what I needed :D thanks a lot!
<left_via> hi, anyone has an idea why gconf-editor wont let me change the compiz options? o_O
<joachim-n> I used to be able to connect to my powerbook. I see nothing in the network window
<stocksy> LamaZitten: no problem.  Oooh, make sure you put a trailing / on the paths if they are directories, too
<haakonn> if i have simply installed ubuntu from a standard dapper livecd, am i using non-proprietary nvidia drivers?
<LamaZitten> stocksy: Trailing? you mean /old/dir/ ?
<sword-> im getting trouble installing an nvidia module
<bobc> haakonn: yes, you're using the nv driver
<stocksy> LamaZitten: yes
<sword-> brb
<LamaZitten> stocksy: ok thanks i'l do that ^^
<haakonn> bobc:  and the nv driver is the free/non-proprietary one?
<bobc> haakonn: yes, nvidia is the proprietary driver
<haakonn> okey, thanks
<haakonn> i know there are some non-free stuff on the cd, so i wasn't sure
<Chetic> How do I set a password for root?
<bobc> to add the proprietary driver you would need to install nvidia-glx
<vanberge> for irssi users:  is there a better recommended way to switch between #'s?  or is ctrl-n / ctrl-p pretty easy once you get used to it (im trying to switch from xchat!)
<haakonn> bobc:  don't want it :)
<Cntryboy> Anyone know how to make vlc my default player, so stupid totem won't keep popping up?
<steri> vanberge: ctrl+arrows? alt+(1-0)and (alt+q-p)
<joachim-n> how do I get sendmail?
<vanberge> steri: alt numbers works good... thanks!
<HiP_P> got the card working
<Cntryboy> Anyone know how to make vlc my default player, so stupid totem won't keep popping up?
<Chetic> When I try to mount an NTFS partition I get this errormessage: "Error: device /dev/hdc1 is not removable"
<Chetic> What does it even mean?
<vanberge> is there a way to configure a launcher in gnome so that it lauches fully maximized?
<Hit3k> it means /dev/hdc1 is not removable :)
<Chetic> it is perfectly removable!
<Chetic> just unplug it and remove it
<Chetic> but that's not what it means..
<theine> joachim-n: sudo apt-get install sendmail
<HiP_P> just got get bloody X server to work
<ompaul> HiP_P, take it easy, what kind of video card have you got
<steri> vanberge: alt+ first letter row are 11-19 :) if you have that many channels
<vanberge> lol... steri i do not.  :-)  thanks though
<Arafangion> steri: Does that assume a qwerty keyboard?
<Chetic> How do I mount a device that is not removable?
<HiP_P> ompaul: it wasnt angry.... non i think one of them mother board jobbys
<HiP_P> ill just run a probe on it
<hurricane> hi
<ompaul> HiP_P, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg << when you run that don't worry about anything other than choosing "vesa" and that should get you off the ground
<ompaul> HiP_P, thats vesa for card type
<HiP_P> ahhhh thats the one i was looking for
<Cntryboy> HIP_P did you lose X or something?
<vanberge> geez i am stuck! i want to click a launcher for gnome-terminal and have it start full screen.  that shouldnt be hard!
<divineomega> Hi. I'm having a few issues with some programs not redrawing their list boxes correctly, such as GAIM and the Device manager.
<HiP_P> na just not used to debian
<Cntryboy> vanberge: everything is hard in linux if you don't know how lol
<timas> Howdy folks, anyone available to answer some questions about mounting around boot time?
<divineomega> !redraw
<ubotu> I know nothing about redraw
<Rendo> Anyone like Hockey?
<Arafangion> Cntryboy: Correction: Everything is _impossible_ unless you know how. Once you know how, you have worked it out, either intellectually, accidentally, or circumstantually.
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<joachim-n> could someone help me with networking>
<skavenge> right now i'm having to run 'modprobe -r bcm43xx' then 'modprobe ndiswrapper' then ejecting the wireless nic and reinserting to get it to work on bootup, can i solve this so it will work automatically?
<Cainus> hey all.. I have php and mysql working fine, but php won't see mysql, even after I've installed the php4-mysql package... anyone know what could be wrong?
<HiP_P> ummm ok weird
<Chetic> How do I mount a device that it says is not removable?
<vanberge> Cntryboy: well, i'm pretty good at linux.  just new to ubuntu / gnome
<HiP_P> ok pm you ompaul?
<ompaul> HiP_P, what is weird?
<timas> I'm having trouble with the newer kernels to mount my root partition..
<ompaul> HiP_P,  you can but I prefer channel
<HiP_P> okey dokey
<timas> At boot time, that is. So my machine wont get past boot unless I stick to the -19 kernel
<Cntryboy> Arafangion: yeah, and it's hard if you don't know how lol.. No correction to it.. even if you do figure it out and dont write it down, more than likely you will forget the command or what not.
<HiP_P> well xserver is installed but saying its not
<ompaul> timas, read the page wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions
<NoUse> Cainus did you edit /etc/php4/apache2/php.ini and enable the mysql module?
<Detox> hello folks !!!! haev a question about ubuntu-server 6.0.6,,,, I realize the 'purest' would snub his nose at my wanting a desktop on it, but it is easier for me to navigate,, so here is my question >>>>>>  I am installing the server portion onto my hd, then, isntead of spending 3 hours typngin all the stuff to add, I want to do a apt-get isntalll ubuntu-desktop,,, after that, I will copy / past all the stuff into command line from the
<Detox> doc on line to set up server.... what do you folsk tink about this?
<ompaul> HiP_P, do this >>sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop<< if you want gnome
<noiesmo> how do i convert an existing Linux ext2 filesystem to an ext3 file system without data loss
<Cainus> NoUse: yeah...seems like a common ubuntu problem from the forums, but I haven't found the answer yet
<Cntryboy> Anyone know how to make vlc my default player, so stupid totem won't keep popping up?
<jenda> I have a projector and would like to project movies on it with xine. Can somebody help me do that? ATM, xine only projects on the screen and shows blank on the prjector.
<HiP_P> i try amiwm
<HiP_P> *iam trying amiwm
<softwork> whu run asp pages on linux?
<Arafangion> noiesmo: By first backing it up.
<ompaul> Detox, that is reasonable
<softwork> program?
<Detox> ok good
<Detox> thanks
<softwork> why run asp pages in linux?
<Arafangion> noiesmo: Then reading 'man mkfs.ext3' or similar.
<fijam> hello again
<NoUse> Cainus you might need to stop/start apaceh rather than restarting
<fijam> thaine: now sudo works
<HiP_P> ive try starting x server but its having non of it
<Detox> it jsut takes so long typing in everything ,, and the print is so small ..
<fijam> thaine:thanks
<timas> ompaul: It has nothing to with my boot options I don't think
<Detox> great thanks will let ya know how it goes
<Arafangion> softwork: Why do people write HTML?
<Detox> have agreat day!!
<timas> ompaul: Because the boot options didn't change, its really just kernel that did
<ompaul> HiP_P, the lighter modules are icewm and xfce we have the xfce-desktop which sets up lots of lightweight software
<Arafangion> softwork: Ask a better question.
<javi__> hi
<joachim-n> damn. my OS X can see ubuntu, but it says password incorrect. help!
<softwork> yes
<javi__> why my ubuntu doesn't show any printer fabricant and driver when i try to install a new printer?
<ompaul> timas,  have you installed the modules with that kernel?
<noiesmo> Arafangion, hmm backup ofcourse was more think tune2fs
<HiP_P> get icewm yeah?
<Cainus> NoUse: thanks... I'll give that a shot
<ompaul> HiP_P, I would actually say for speed xfce in the form of the prepackaged xubuntu-desktop after you have that you can get the other packages with ease
<timas> ompaul: I just got the kernel through apt-get?
<bluefoxicy> ubotu, prelink
<ubotu> I know nothing about prelink
<joachim-n> where do I set my password?
<Arafangion> noiesmo: Ahh, I thought that mkfs.ext3 did that, but apparently not - it did refer to tune2fs, though.
<ompaul> HiP_P, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<bluefoxicy> Hey
<bluefoxicy> about how much disk space should I have free before running prelink?
<HiP_P> ah on a 64mb ram here so that why going for small mini stuff
<Arafangion> bluefoxicy: You are optimizing the wrong things, imho.
<noiesmo> Arafangion, found it tune2fs -j /dev/hdb1 thanks to Healot
<Cainus> NoUse: hey...any idea why there might not be apachectl on this box?
<bluefoxicy> Arafangion:  huh?
<timas> cainus, which apache version do you have?
<ompaul> HiP_P, well that might just run but 128 i think is minimum I don't think that the xserver will run .. but if it does then that would be the fast route to being productive
<Chetic> How do I mount a device that it says is not removable?
<Cainus> timas: 2
<timas> cainus try apache2ctl <com>
<timas> cainus: where <com> is the followed command ;)
<Cainus> aww geez..yeah...forgot about that...thanks :)
<HiP_P> okey ill give it a go
<Arafangion> bluefoxicy: Unless I'm incorrect, prelinking can make for a more complicated dependency and binary package update, and only makes it a little faster.
<Cntryboy> Doesn't anyone here know how to make a program default rather than what's already default?
<ompaul> timas, did you get the kernel headers?
<ompaul> timas, make it easy for me what kernel did you get
<bluefoxicy> Arafangion:  that wasn't the question
<noiesmo> Cntryboy, run kcontrol then change the association under kde components
<skavenge> right now i'm having to run 'modprobe -r bcm43xx' then 'modprobe ndiswrapper' then ejecting the wireless nic and reinserting to get it to work on bootup, can i solve this so it will work automatically?
<Cainus> NoUse, timas: thanks... that fixed it!
<Arafangion> bluefoxicy: From memory, prelinking is usually done to achieve higher application load times, right?
<Cntryboy> noiesmo, will that still work if im using gnome?
<Cntryboy> bash: kcontrol: command not found
<joachim-n> networkhelp, anyone?
<bluefoxicy> Arafangion:  lower
<timas> ompaul: My problem is this: I installed my machine around the -18 kernel, I upgraded to the -19, at -20 it stopped working and now I'm in need of the kernel-headers and can't get them for the -19 anymore.. so I'm going to have to resort to using the new kernel, which just wont boot. It stops after 'waiting for root' for two or so minutes and drops me in a betterbox with no info at all besides that it can't mount my drives, at all
<Arafangion> bluefoxicy: Heh, indeed, my mistake. :)
<bluefoxicy> Arafangion:  anyway my question wasn't about what it's for
<timas> cainus: My pleasure :)
<joachim-n> I can see my remote mount, but it's totally empty
* bluefoxicy decides to ask #gentoo
<tmn_> Hi! ... how do I change the Ubuntu system charset from UTF-8 to ISO-8859-1 ?
<Arafangion> bluefoxicy: I should get to bed.  I would err on the side of caution - I have been told that prelinking where you don't have sufficient space can result in major b0rkage.
<Arafangion> bluefoxicy: The gentoo guys should know! :)
<bluefoxicy> Arafangion:  "sufficient space" <-- numbers?
<bluefoxicy> (and yes prelink does have that bug)
<tmn_> are there any method to get from UTF-8 to ISO-8859-1 in Ubuntu 6.06 LTS ?
<timas> Gota go for food, be back after
<Arafangion> bluefoxicy: If I were to try it, I'd probably go for having at least as much free space as one has for all their OS files, and a huge amount of /tmp as well.
<Cntryboy> joachim-n did you set up your mount correctly?
<joachim-n> it used to work on Breezy
<joachim-n> I've since upgraded to Dapper
<Arafangion> bluefoxicy: That'd even allow me to replace glibc, etc :)
<bluefoxicy> heh
<tdn> For some reason the Ubuntu splash screen doesn't come up on one of my computers during bootup. How come?
<bluefoxicy> it's interesting google doesn't have this
<Arafangion> bluefoxicy: Let me look.
<Cntryboy> joachim-n: are you mounting a hd?
<bluefoxicy> Arafangion:  I already know all the numbers, I have other reasons for asking ;)
<joachim-n> mounting a share from OS X
<fulat2k> hi folks, i've got xgl/compiz installed and working.  but there seems to be some odd stuff when running vlc.  there's no window manager (i hope i got that correct) surrounding vlc windows.  any idea why?
<arbeck77> I'm having trouble making anything USB 2.0 work
<skavenge> any straightforward method of disabling touchpad clicking with an alps touchpad in dapper?
<jbcnle> Hi anyone familiar with libcurl on Ubuntu ? I'm not able to get pycurl to find what is normally at /usr/local/bin/curl-config
<Arafangion> bluefoxicy: This is probably the best I can find, but I didn't use google: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/hints/downloads/files/prelink.txt
<fijam> I have got a problem. I have an ADSL modem that does not work with Ubuntu without some packages. But to install these I need hotplug, pppoe, gcc and make. What should I do?
<Arafangion> bluefoxicy: Also, be aware that the numbers that site gives for requirements for prelinking the "entire system" assumes that the "system" is built according to LinuxFromScratch'es guides, and it's an extremely minimal system.
<arbeck77> basically i get this error message when ever i plug in a 2.0 device
<bluefoxicy> - Secondly you need at least 50 megabytes of free space to prelink the whole
<bluefoxicy> system; up to 200 megabytes of free space is needed if you have a lot installed.
<arbeck77> [17832257.072000]  usb 3-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 15
<arbeck77> [17832257.480000]  usb 3-4: device not accepting address 15, error -71
<bluefoxicy> Arafangion:  that's great, a reference to up to 200 megs
<Snake> POLL: Evolution Mail or Thunderbrid?
<lamego> jbcnle, I don't have experience which curl but the standard path for binaries on ubuntu is /usr/bin, not /usr/local/bin, I do have /usr/bin/curl-config
<arbeck77> if i remove ehci-hcd (modprobe -r ehci-hcd) it will work as a 1.1 device
<bluefoxicy> Arafangion: Ubuntu grew by less than 3MiB (2984 bytes per binary)
<Arafangion> bluefoxicy: Believe me when I say that LFS systems are minimal.
<Alecx> Could you help me ?
<Healot> arbeck77: does the device detected/worked?
<jbcnle> lamego can you check somehow which package installed that ?
<Arafangion> bluefoxicy: G"night :)  Have fun with prelinking :)
* bluefoxicy uses that for a reference
<arbeck77> Healot: only after i remove ehci-hcd
<bluefoxicy> Arafangion:  actually I'm writing up a security flaw in prelink ;)
<peibol> someones plays bomberclone?
<Alecx> Install of windows have broken grub and i can't start ubuntu
<b-rad> Does anyone have a working CUPS install on Dapper?  I keep hanging at the 426 Upgrade Required page.
<bluefoxicy> just needed a bit more information for background on it
<Healot> arbeck77: do you plugged a 1.1 device to the same hub?
<Arafangion> bluefoxicy: Cool :)
<bluefoxicy> and the space usage thing seemed to be something I keep hearing about
<lamego> jbcnle, I have installed libcurl3-dev right now, just to check your problem, I guess it came from it
<Arafangion> bluefoxicy: Are you posting this on a website? I might check it out.
<jbcnle> I don't have the dev version
<bluefoxicy> Arafangion: gonna sell it to LWN
<arbeck77> Healot: there is no hub, it's straight into the computer.  My mouse is USB 1.1 and in another port
<jbcnle> that might be it lamego - where do I get that ?
<Arafangion> bluefoxicy: Cool, they just got another reader ;)
<tmn_> can someone help me with this one: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202960
<Arafangion> bluefoxicy: Cya :)
<lamego> jbcnle, just: sudo apt-get install libcurl3-dev
<jbcnle> word thanks lamego
<bluefoxicy> later
<Healot> is it connected at the side-by-side port? the mouse and the 2.0 device? arbeck77
<Cntryboy> Anyone know how to make vlc my default player, so stupid totem won't keep popping up?
<jbcnle> lamego have a look at this - maybe you can tell me what's going wrong with the gcc http://paste.plone.org/4869
<joachim-n> what does WINS server mean?
<midas> hi everybody
<arbeck77> Healot, no.  The mouse is in the back, the usb 2.0 devices are in the front (I've tried a camera, a HD and an iPod)
<Frogzoo> the light on my usb key stays on even after it's been unmounted - how can I get it to turn off once it's unmounted?
<Thib_G> Hello
<Healot> arbeck77: what device are you trying to connect anyways?
<skavenge> right now i'm having to run 'modprobe -r bcm43xx' then 'modprobe ndiswrapper' then ejecting the wireless nic and reinserting to get it to work on bootup, can i solve this so it will work automatically?
<Frogzoo> joachim-n: WINS= windows name service - samba can act as a WINS server np
<joachim-n> ok
<Thib_G> I would like to add SAGEM FAST 800 modem support in a LiveCD
<tmn_> Are there any method to change from UTF-8 to ISO-8859-1 in ubuntu 6.06 LTS? Not everyone is using UTF-8 and the aterm doesn't seeme to support it.
<tmn_> The terminal displya the Norwegian characters OK, but when i connect to a remote shell, it displays some unreadable characters. So is there a solution to this problem.. or a way to get back to iso-8859-1 .. I'm a fan to aterm, and I don't think aterm is supporting UTF-8 =/
<lamego> jbcnle, curl-config --version
<Thib_G> But I can't install it with chroot
<joachim-n> well the ethernet connection is not the problem - I can see web pages from OS X's apache
<lamego> jbcnle, the curl version provided for ubuntu doesn't meet the requirements for pycurl
<Thib_G> ( depmod & uname are retrieving host system informations )
<jbcnle> :-(
<lamego> jbcnle, did you checked if there is a pycurl version available so that you don't need to compile it manually ?
<jbcnle> yes I looked in packages
<Frogzoo> skavenge: put the driver names in the right order in /etc/modules & reboot
<_nano_> how do I prevent network manager from asking me the gnome keyring password everytime i boot or reconnect?
<jbcnle> but nothing came up
<arbeck77> Healot, right now my camera.  But I also have an iPod and an external HD that I would like to use sometimes
<jbcnle> there should be
<lamego> jbcnle, apt-cache search python curl
<lamego> it did came up :)
<lamego> python2.4-pycurl - Python bindings to libcurl
<jbcnle> whoa
<tmn_> :(
<lamego> just install it with apt :)
<midas> i want to install opera,but i have a prob :(  it doesnt install because of this : not writable by user "midas". sudo didn't help too what can i do now ??
<jbcnle> ok thanks for that cmd
<jbcnle> it will sure come in handy lamego
<lamego> midas, when did you gor that error ?
<lamego> jbcnle, np :)
<BIAF> anyone here good with the ins and outs of webmin
<Arafangion> tmn: What feature of aterm do you like? (Apart from the speed)
<joachim-n> how do I enable NFS sharing>
<Thib_G> How to compile a module for a LiveCD system ( in chroot, depmod is reffering to the host system :( )
<Thib_G> ?
<lamego> joachim-n, you mean installing an nfs service ?
<midas> i went to the dir, and used ./install.sh. the installation starts, (i can choose y,n,c) and after that i get this msg
<joachim-n> yes. I've just installed nfs-common with synaptic. how do I now get it as a sharing option?
<midas> User "midas" does not have write access to /etc
<midas>  System wide configuration files:
<midas>   /etc/opera6rc
<midas>   /etc/opera6rc.fixed
<midas>  were not installed.
<Arafangion> tmn: Are you willing to consider using urxvt instead? It's a decent terminal emulator, though I don't believe it has transparency.
<lamego> midas, sudo ./install.sh
<montoya> hi
<montoya> i have a problem
<Arafangion> tmn: In any case, to change your encoding, you have to change your locales, and then start aterm using that locale.
<montoya> with perl fo my new kubuntu
<montoya> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<montoya> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<montoya>         LANGUAGE = "it_IT",
<montoya>         LC_ALL = "it_IT@euro",
<montoya>         LANG = "it_IT@euro"
<montoya>     are supported and installed on your system.
<midas> thx lamego now it worked :) i've tested it with sudo,but it didn't work first time
<Arafangion> tmn: I'm heading off to bed. G'night.
<midas> thx a lot
<lamego> midas, you made some error the first time :) np
<midas> :)
<montoya> i'm italian...
<montoya> my english is very void!!!
<Thib_G> Nobody knows how to compile a module for a different ( LiveCD ) system ?
<lamego> montoya, try System -> Administration -> Language Support
<lamego> and make sure the italian language support is installed
<_nano_> is there a way to bypass the keyring password prompt in the network manager applet?
<beefsprocket> can somone take a look at this postgresql pastebin error I'm getting? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16371
<cappicard> WTF... I can't right click on any inline image and save them in evolution
<beefsprocket> can't get psotgresql-8.1 to generate it's necessary files on install
<montoya> but for kde programs, i don't have a problem
<HiP_P> montoya: /join #ubuntu-it
<montoya> i have a problem with gkt programs
<montoya> ok tks
<Frogzoo> also, any suggestions how to get my pcmcia disk to automount?
<Frogzoo> well, compact flash actually
<lamego> beefsprocket, I did a "sudo apt-get install postgresql-8.1" right now, it worked flawless on my system
<beefsprocket> that's odd then
<beefsprocket> you see the error I got lamego ?
<Cntryboy> Anyone know why linux can't support 2 pppd connections at the same time? For example being online with my external dial up modem and having a caller id program to screen calls at the same time?
<beefsprocket> if I su postgres I get another error
<lamego> yes, permission denied, which is strange, assumming you are running apt-get install with root
<beefsprocket> indeed I am
<lamego> beefsprocket, because it worked fine for me I believe you had some previous postgres configuration
<lamego> let me try remove/install on my system
<beefsprocket> once in the past
<lamego> ok, so thats the problem
<beefsprocket> but I used --purge, removed the user/group, took every trace of postgres off my system
<lamego> the old versions had some files with some privileges that are not beeing overrided by the installer
<lamego> maybe the --purge is not really taking care of everything on this case
<Cntryboy> anyone?
<beefsprocket> lamego: here it is -- if I can fix this problem it might work -- bash: groups: command not found
<lamego> ouch, no groups command ?
<beefsprocket> that's when I su to postgres user
<Frogzoo> Cntryboy: you need to set 'unit' in /etc/ppp/peers/provider
<beefsprocket> do I need to edit the path for that user in /etc/passwd /etc/group etc.?
<Frogzoo> Cntryboy: man pppd
<garar> hi
<Cntryboy> Frogzoo care if I msg you
<Frogzoo> Cntryboy: sry, don't do pms
<lamego> well, you shouldn't need to su postgres
<lamego> postgres is just for the program use
<Cntryboy> Well what do you mean as far as doing what you suggested? Or do you have a page I can go read?
<lamego> probably it is not getting the profile set, no path to /usr/bin, thats is not problem you are not expected to use the postgres user
<Cntryboy> I've done minicom and my modem does accept caller id, but it locks out my connection to the internet and vice versa
<beefsprocket> lamego: postgres:x:113:113:PostgreSQL administrator,,,:/var/lib/postgresql:/bin/bash
<beefsprocket> that's the line in /etc passwd
<garar> how can i check bootsector?
<garar> dosfsck?
<ThatsMe> HI all. Gnome doesn't see my sound card ... help appreciated  :-)
<ikki> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft"
<Frogzoo> Cntryboy: like I say 'man pppd'  - pppd dialout uses ppp0 by default, so maybe if you set 'unit 1' in /etc/ppp/peers/###, it should work
<lamego> beefsprocket, the --purge does not delete the postgres user/group
<lamego> beefsprocket, do a remove --purge now, then look fod any postgres owned files
<lamego> for
<beefsprocket> lamego: I tried that already
<Cntryboy> so by setting it unit 1 would that make my dialout use ppp1?
<Cntryboy> kinda confusing for me
<Cntryboy> Frogzoo do you know of a step by step page I can read to do this..
<Frogzoo> Cntryboy: 1st - have you found the file your dialout uses - /etc/ppp/peers/XXXX ?
<Frogzoo> Cntryboy: it's most likely called /etc/ppp/peers/dsl-provider ...
<vanberge> if anybody uses irssi - i just made a pretty cool icon for it if you wanted to use it for a launcher
<Cntryboy> i'm on dialup not dsl
<girish> hi i am not able to run php with apache....
<girish> can ny1 help
<girish> ?
<Kyral> girish: whats the problem
<ThatsMe> Hello, anybody care to help me with a Gnome sound problem? Please? :-)
<Frogzoo> vanberge: maybe gnome.org would want it... ?
<girish> Kyral
<Kyral> I mean there are a bunch of reasons why it make not work :P
<fishsticks> That's me, just ask away
<fishsticks> thatsme
<fishsticks> lol
<hughes> tcho
<lamego> gimmulf, have you installed them using apt ?
<fishsticks> just ask =P
<lamego> I mean, girish
<beefsprocket> lamego: might having /etc/passwd and /etc/passwd- files as well as group and group- files have something to do with this?
<lamego> beefsprocket, no
<TankEnMate> anyone know how to control from the xorg.conf file which interrupts the inactivity code checks?
<beefsprocket> ok
<ThatsMe> HI there Fishsticks. My sound blaster is working in some apps. But not in Gnome i.e. for event sounds.
<TankEnMate> i'd prefer not to have to trawl through the source
<fishsticks> hmm...
<Cntryboy> Frogzoo: will that still work even though I'm using dial up and not dsl?
<lamego> beefsprocket, your problem is a "simple" user/group and permissions issue, but well it does require some analisys :P
<fishsticks> thatsme, that's a good one
<blenda> hi! are there any significant improvements in the memtest function of the ubuntu cd since breezy?
<ThatsMe> Fishsticks: if I go to Sound Prefs the default sound card is empty and without any options to select.
<beefsprocket> lamego: I'm running find across the whole drive atm
<Frogzoo> Cntryboy: yes - the device is used by pppd regardless
<Kyral> blenda: memtest kinda hasn't changed
<blenda> Kyral: ok, thanks
<lamego> TankEnMate, inactivity code checks?
<Frogzoo> Cntryboy: however, you need to find the right file in /etc/ppp/peers/
<ThatsMe> Fishsticks: after install (Edubuntu 6.06) the sound balster was not detected at all. I had to add sb to modules.conf
<lamego> blenda, I believe the memtest program is kind of an old utility, which type of improvement do you expect on it ?
<infinity_> does anyone know how i can enable SMP support?
<TankEnMate> lamego: yes, the Xorg server checks wether the user is inactive by checking the keyboard / mice (i8042 driver) to see if the user is idle, if it is, then it turns off the screen etc etc
<cfh_dev> How do I determine what device is my sound?
<lamego> infinity_, you need to install the kerl with smp support
<girish_> hiii Kyral i am sorry i got disconnected....well the problem is that wen i click the php file in the browser it opens up the the download dialogue window . I added 'LoadModule libphp.so' to httpd.conf but it says cannot find the file libphp.so kyral can u elp plz?
<Frogzoo> blenda: later is always better ;) - memtest is always upgrading to account for newer bioses
<TankEnMate> lamego: it does it by checking the number of interrupts from the /proc/interrupts file
<Kyral> its not libphp is it?
<fishsticks> thatsme, i really am stumped
<vanberge> does anybody know a command switch that will launch gnome-terminal full screen?
<infinity_> lamego: ok, im using this guide : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85064     but when i change the driver to nv or vesa in the xorg.conf instead of nvidia it always makes xserver fail to start
<ThatsMe> Fishsticks: is the soundcard suppoesed to be defined in Xorg.conf?
<girish_> then wat is it
<Cntryboy> to find out the right file
<girish_> ??
<fishsticks> thatsme, no
<Kyral> girish_: look in /usr/lib/modules/apache2
<Kyral> I THINK
<lamego> infinity_, thats not about SMP !
<fishsticks> thatsme: sound is handled in alsa
<Cntryboy> would I go to /etc/ppp/peers?
<TankEnMate> lamego: i have a number of keyboards and mice connected to one machine, so i need to add to the list of interrupts for the Xorg server to check..
<Kyral> gah...I'd have to login to my server machine
<sws1> gnome-terminal --full-screen
<Frogzoo> fishsticks: man gnome-terminal I'm guessing, or maybe gnome-terminal --help
<Kyral> wait
<vanberge> infinity_: what is your screen resolution?  maybe those drivers dont support your res?
<kidwithjedipower> I've installed w32codecs so I can play my videos from when I was on windows etc., but when I play the video in vlc, I only get sound, but when I play it in Movie Player I only get video.. any thoughts?
<Kyral> girish: look in /etc/apache2
<girish_> kyral?wat shud i look for?
<ThatsMe> fishsticks: well, thats one blind alley I won't run down then. Thanks.
<blenda> lamego: i wasn't expecting any specifical improvements actually, just wanted to know if there were any improvements at all
<blind> I wouldn't run down an alley, either.
<TankEnMate> lamego: i was hoping there is an undcoumented xorg.conf file entry i could tweak..
<Cntryboy> Frogzoo: I sure wish I could talk to you in pm, this crap in here confuses me with my slow connection and scroll lag
<Kyral> girish: there should be a directory called "mods-available" and "mods-enabled"
<rilick> Ghetto_smurf [[] ] 
<girish_> ok
<rilick> xD
<lamego> TankEnMate, ops, ok , don't know much about it, but I don't believe that is setup at the Xorg level, Xorg points to system devices which need to be setup at the kernel level (I think)
<blenda> Frogzoo: ok, i guess it doesn't matter then since this bios is about 8 years old :)
<girish_> so wat shud i do aft that
<vanberge> sws1: that doesnt work for me
<Kyral> girish_: look in mods-available
<infinity_> vanberge: 1280x1024 this was the defualt that i had right afte r i instaalle dunbuntu
<girish_> ok
<Kyral> girish_: is there anything that says PHP?
<girish_> kyral
<lamego> you can configur Xorg to use /dev/my_mouse_at_irq_n
<infinity_> lamego: do u kno of a guide about smp?
<vanberge> sws1: nvm, works fine.  :-)
<Ghetto_smurf> Rilick
<strav> he all... can anyone tell me why I have hard times finding uncommon ubuntu repositories? where are these goddamn repositories listed? (I'm actually on the ubuntu community site, searching for a repository for unstable releases)
<sws1> hmm vanberge, me neither
<Ghetto_smurf> fu
<girish_> lemme c kyral
<fishsticks> hey thatsme
<lamego> infinity_, erm, installing support for smp is just: sudo apt-get install kernel-image-2.4.27-2-686-smp
<fishsticks> thatsme: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1090214&postcount=10
<vanberge> strav: are you talking about universe / multiverse?
<lamego> assuming you have intel smp
<TankEnMate> lamego: well from my look at the documentation (which could be out of date since it is a couple of years old pre freedesktop.org era) it checks the /proc/interrupts file which every linux kernel exports..
<infinity_> lamego: thats all i have to do?
<lamego> strav, there is no such thing and "unstable" repository
<ThatsMe> fishsticks: ah, what's that then? :-)  I'll take a look. Thanks!
<lamego> as
<sws1> vanberge: have you tried the --geometry= switch?
<TankEnMate> lamego: i guess i'll have to go trawling through the source :(
<rilick> voces sois todos uns palhaos
<rilick> \m/
<fishsticks> thatsme: just an idea, you said you had a soundblaster
<Healot> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<girish_> Kyral i dont have such folders there............
<strav> should be universe (I'm looking for the new inkscape that just came out)
<TankEnMate> healot: heh :)
<lamego> infinity_, yes, that will install an SMP capable kernel, you will need to reboot after it
<Kyral> girish_: are you running Ubuntu?
<girish_> yeah i am
<infinity_> lamego: wow lol that easy thanks :P
<sws1> I did a gnome-terminal --geometry=1024x768 and it opened full screen (or close to it) on my laptop.
<Kyral> girish_: apache2 or apache1?
<strav> lamego: quote from the inkscape site: Debian Dependencies  everything is available in the unstable apt repositories.
<Kyral> Why the heck is Apache1 even IN the repos still
<girish_> well idonno sorry...
<Cntryboy> Frogzoo: can you help me find a step by step site I can read please??? I really need to get this working I can't get any calls while on linux..
<Cntryboy> I need to know whos calling lol
<Kyral> girish_: if in /etc there is a directory called "apache" then you have Apache 1, if there is one called apache2, then you have apache2
<girish_> Kyral it is apache 1.3.33
<ThatsMe> fishsticks: Interesting, lspci does not report an audio device on my system
<Kyral> then the folder will be apache
<lamego> strav, ubuntu is not debian !
<girish_> ok
<Kyral> Just based on it
<kidwithjedipower> does anyone know how to get .avi movies to play in linux?
<fishsticks> thatsme: yipes, thats what i feared would happen... try asking again, i really don't know the solution
<Frogzoo> Cntryboy: there is no step by step - it's one setting in one file
<Healot> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kidwithjedipower> thanks ubotu, I'll check that out... but I might be back
<girish_> Kyral but i dont have modules named folders in that folder named apache
<Cntryboy> okay what is the first step I should do
<lamego> kidwithjedipower, or try easy ubuntu
<Cntryboy> and with what command
<strav> lamego: well the next time you install a .deb, do me a favor... say ubuntu is not  debian and uninstall it.
<Kyral> girish_: rip out Apache1 and install Apache2 :P
<kidwithjedipower> easy ubuntu?
<girish_> i juz have ok
<girish_> ok
<fishsticks> http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<lamego> strav, well, the next try you try to install a "Debian" .deb and it complains about dependency problems, do me a favor, go away
<lamego> time
<kidwithjedipower> thanks..
<Cntryboy> Frogzoo: cd@cd-desktop:/etc/ppp/peers$ dir
<Cntryboy> ppp0  provider  wvdial  wvdial-pipe
<strav> lamego: dependency problems aren't a big deal...
<lamego> or better, point your repositories to a debian, and you will notice the difference
<Kyral> strav: if you HAVE to, use "sudo apt-get source" for the Debian package and rebuild it
<VxJasonxV> I was wondering if anyone could help me wrangle a dual monitor (single video card) problem in submission
<VxJasonxV> I think the X settings and KDE settings are fighting each other, and making things difficult
<lamego> the point is, for ubuntu there is no such thing as unstable repositories, the development version is edgy, you can use edgy if you want something "unstable"
<VxJasonxV> I'm using an ATI x350, and right now the screens are in 'clone' mode.
<sws1> anyone have luck (good luck) getting Windows Media Player working in 6.06?
<TankEnMate> Vx: you need to set one screen "above", "below", "left" or "right" of the first..
<lamego> windows media player on ubuntu ?
<Frogzoo> Cntryboy: I'm guessing provider - open it up - add a new line 'unit 1'  & 'sudo ifdown provider'   'sudo ifup provider'
<strav> lamego: .... new inkscape should be there. but I still wonder where can I find the list of the available repositories (servers and such)?
<Kyral> ain't gonna happen :P
<sws1> yeah lamego, wmp through wine
<Kyral> WMP sucks c'mon
<Kyral> why?
<sws1> MLB "Gameday Audio" requires it, or at least thinks it does
<lamego> strav, the plain list of the repositories is on /etc/apt/sources.list, some of them are disabled you will need to uncomment them
<Kyral> At least use something like Media Player Classic
<sws1> if I could figure out a way to fake it out, I'd use anything else
<TankEnMate> Vx: in the "ServerLayout" section you need an entry something like this..
<VxJasonxV> TankEnMate, doesn't the aticonfig binary do that for me?
<VxJasonxV> with the --dtop parm?
<TankEnMate> Vx:         Screen          "Screen Two" below "Screen One"
<lamego> strav, or via Menu, System -> Administration -> Software Properties
<TankEnMate> Vx: i have never used the aticonfig stuff. i write my config files by hand..
<Cntryboy> Frogzoo: nothing is listed unit anything in the provider
<strav> let me see... I edited that file quite a few times... by now my list is a mess I'm afraid.
<garoth> Hi!
<TankEnMate> Vx: if you are wanting to use both screens as one big virtual screen you'll need to turn on Xinerama as well
<Frogzoo> Cntryboy: I'm guessing provider - open it up - add a new line 'unit 1'  & 'sudo ifdown provider'   'sudo ifup provider'
<strav> (well at least I'm not shure if the complete list is there.)
<strav> There should be anyways a web ressource for that I cannot believe it
<VxJasonxV> arok
<TankEnMate> Vx: see if there is a setting to turn on Xinerama, that is probably what you are looking for...
<TankEnMate> Vx: also I have never used KDE..
<Cntryboy> so add this whole line ---   'unit 1'  & 'sudo ifdown provider'   'sudo ifup provider'
<kristian> How can i get mp3 files to work with ubuntu?
<Kyral> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sws1> heh
<TankEnMate> ubotu is getting a bit of a work out!
<Cntryboy> Frogzoo: do you talk on aim or yahoo?
<Frogzoo> Cntryboy: nope
<Cntryboy> well is there anywhere we can get just us talking? I'm confused seriously bad with 1 line every 10 min  lol
<strav> Then again, via the synaptic interface or via /etc/apt/sources-list ... if I wanna add a new rep, where the hell do I get it's server address and such.
<martibs> the new user-list in XChat-Gnome is stupid :(
<martibs> can I change it to a traditional one, somehow?
<strav> (say the server isn't in the list)
<Frogzoo> Cntryboy: 1 line every 10min? turn off your bit torrent or whatever - irc takes no bandwidth
<vanberge> hmm... would anyone be able to tell me why "gnome-terminal --full-screen" would not work from a launcher icon??  :-(
<Cntryboy> Frogzoo: 2.1KB lol
<Cntryboy> Frogzoo: anyways should I put 'unit 1'  & 'sudo ifdown provider'   'sudo ifup provider' just like that even with the '   ' ect.
<lamego> vanberge, it works for me, tested it right now
<Frogzoo> Cntryboy: the ifdown/ifup is to take the i/f down & up again - you just need to add the 'unit 1' to the file
<CokeNCode> hey, i had a program i used to stream winamp radio stations ... but, i can't remember the name of it now ... the art ws kinda like anime
<CokeNCode> anyone know the program i mean ?
<vanberge> lamego: i am tring "gnome-terminal -e irssi --hide-menubar --full-screen"
<vanberge> lamego: it kicks back to normal term size
<Cntryboy> Frogzoo: god I hate when I'm stupid :(
<lamego> vanberge, i hope you didn't selected the "run in a terminal" option :P
<sws1> vanberge, did you try the --geometry=  switch for gnome-terminal?
<lamego> vanberge, I have just tried gnome-terminal, nothing running on it
<xtacocorex> is there a program that generates metacity themes or is it all done by hand?
<vanberge> sws1: no i have not tried that
<Cntryboy> Frogzoo: now ppp0 actually has my username and password to dial into my provider. Would I still use provider or ppp0?
<vanberge> sws1: lamego i think i have it...  if i do -e irssi before the other two switches, it seems to work
<Frogzoo> Cntryboy: can you pastebin /etc/network/interfaces ?
<lamego> valehru, again, it worked fine for me, irssi got fullscreen
<lamego> oops i mean vanberge
<Cntryboy> Frogzoo: sure, but its not going to give away anything dealing with my account with my provider and stuff where ppl can use my info right?
<kidwithjedipower> lamego, thank you very much. easyubuntu did the trick. I'm gonna go now, thank you again, very much
<midas> got to go thx 4 help :)
<Cntryboy> Frogzoo: ?
<lsuactiafner> is there a tool to allow windows to read linux partitions?
<Frogzoo> Cntryboy: there's not pw info in /etc/network/interfaces - just pastebin that one
<Cntryboy> ok
<movi> i have a problem with network-manager
<movi> using dapper, ndiswrapper
<vanberge> it seems like a bug... executing "gnome-termianl --full-screen" works like 1 out of five times
<movi> nm-manager says it cant associate the card
<fishsticks> !songbird
<vanberge> both from launcher and from command line
<ubotu> I know nothing about songbird
<movi> eg it fails to set the appropiate target MAC
<GameOver69> can anyone help me with getting videos from yahoo working in firefox with the mplayer plugin... they seem to load/buffer then it just says stopped
<girish> hi i edited httpd.conf  to add LoadModule php5_module /usr/libapache2/modules/libphp5.so but it says some syntax error
<girish> can ny1 help
<Detox> question regarding mail server ,,,, use postfix as it is in ubuntu ,,, or use something else
<Detox> ?
<Cntryboy> Frogzoo: it's getting there :( slow connection
<sws1> *shrug* detox, I like postfix but I've not using it in ubuntu.
<Detox> ok thanks
<girish>  hi i edited httpd.conf  to add LoadModule php5_module /usr/libapache2/modules/libphp5.so but it says some syntax error can ny1 help?
<sws1> of course it depends on how much mail is going to go through the server
<blackline> Whats the packagename for X?
<sws1> and other things
<sws1> oh
<sws1> he left
<lamego> girish, I have installed apache2+php5 with "sudo apt-get install apache2 php5" and nothing else, there is no need for manual configuration
<Healot> xserver-xorg
<vanberge> sws1: is that switch you were talking about a better way to control size?  the --full-screen seems buggy
<girish> ok
<blackline> Healot thank you
<Cntryboy> Frogzoo: for some reason pastebin is taking its sweet time a;ldskjfasl;dkjf
<lamego> vanberge, irssis worked fullscreen for me, with your command
<lamego> inside a desktop launcher
<sws1> --geometry seems to allow you to control the size, yes.  --full-screen doesn't work for me either, or at least it doesn't open in anything near full-screen
<HiP_P> ompaul: you still here?
<sws1> it works, just not as full-screen
<fiveiron> ugh... how do you pass a directory of images to glslideshow?
<s|k> someone needs to write a helpful book about grep
<vanberge> lamego: i have a luancher set up that just does "gnome-terminal --full-screen"
<ompaul> HiP_P, undergoing strain with xgl myself :-)
<vanberge> and it only opens full screen 1 out of 5 times
<vanberge> if i keep clicking it
<carlfk> how come 'apt-get remove nvidia-glx" says "not installed" but I see "module license NVIDIA taints kernel" ?
<girish> Thank U Lamego
<HiP_P> haha
<ompaul> HiP_P, I have a dev box here and I think I have pushed it too far
<lamego> well, i just tested it 2 or 3 times :)
<HiP_P> well done what you said
<vanberge> lamego: well what would cause that for me??  i have no idea!  :-(
<lamego> s|k, there are plenty of books about grep
<HiP_P> but the res is to hi
<HiP_P> *high
<lamego> vanberge, don't know :|
<CokeNCode> come on guys, software for streaming winamp radio stations
<CokeNCode> help me out
<CokeNCode> i'm begging here
<valehru> lamego, glad to know I can help by just being here ;)
<sws1> does xmms do that, coke?
<Frogzoo> CokeNCode: I think amarok can do it too
<sws1> yeah
<CokeNCode> Frogzoo, THANK YOU !!! THAT'S THE SOFTWARE I HAD ... THANKS MAN!!!
<dipnlik> CokeNCode: amarok, listen, maybe xmms too
<carlfk> CokeNCode: URL you are trying to listen to would be good
<CokeNCode> yeh, it's amarok i'm looking for. thanks for the help guys.
* Frogzoo made someone's day o.O
<vanberge> lamego: do i have to do somethign special to add command switches to a launcher?  i just typed them after "gnome-terminal"
<sws1> wtg frogzoo
<s|k> lamego: I'll have to get one then :/
<lamego> well I have just copy paste it from xchat to the command inputbox and it worked
<lamego> you could try using " "
<fiveiron> how do you pass a directory of images to glslideshow?
<Cntryboy_> godddddddd
<Cntryboy_> Frogzoo: pastebin is being a pain
<Frogzoo> fiveiron: have u tried: glsideshow /dir/path
<LetMe> Hi every one
<Cntryboy_> go there and look on the right side and go to the name C
<Cntryboy_> i can't click on it to get the link its tooo slow for me today
<LetMe> i have messed up something on my dapper installation
<Cntryboy_> left side rather
<krazykit> Cntryboy_: try another pastebin like http://rafb.net/paste/
<vanberge> lamego: something is way effed up on my computer... just executing the command 'gnome-terminal --full-screen" will only work 5 out of 10 times.
<LetMe> now the x server does not start
<fiveiron> Frogzoo, yep...
<vanberge> geez that is frustrating
<lamego> vanberge, it could be a bug with gnome-terminal
<lamego> vanberge, fill a bug report against it
<LetMe> it says cannot start greeter application
<LetMe> change the config files
<LetMe> whatever that is
<Cntryboy_> http://rafb.net/paste/results/rD5INs37.html
<Cntryboy_> Frogzoo: see if that works
<Jerr> I want to make a new user that can't become su (that is, use sudo) with his own password. I want to make it a limited account only to run hlds (half life dedicated server), with like access to cp, vi, wget, tar etc to edit, copy, delete files and so (plugins, etc)
<LetMe> i chnged permission of /lib/lsb/init-functions
<lamego> hey, wait, It is also buggy for me
<LetMe> and this error is appearing
<lamego> tried a few times more, and it didn't got full screen
<lamego> it must be a bug with nome-terminal
<HiP_P> ompaul: what was the command change the card again
<lamego> LetMe, btw, why would you want to do that ?
<Frogzoo> Cntryboy_: this makes its a bit more complicated...
<ompaul> HiP_P, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<LetMe> stupidity lamego
<Cntryboy_> what does?
<LetMe> i thought this file was not being executed properly ... turns out was something else
<Jerr> I need to add the user from the shell (over ssh)
<HiP_P> charge
<HiP_P> *cheers
<vanberge> lamego: oh well, thnkx for the help.  seems like nothign i can do here
<sws1> adduser?
<ompaul> jenda, they don't have those rights automatically
<Frogzoo> Cntryboy_: you'll need to change all the references of ppp0 to ppp1 in /etc/network/interfaces, and rename /etc/ppp/peers/ppp0 -> /etc/ppp/peers/ppp1  - then add 'unit 1' in there
<lamego> Leeme put it back at 644
<LetMe> i did that lamego
<LetMe> now at bootup the kernel log fails
<Frogzoo> Cntryboy_: btw - what's picking up the dial in?
<LetMe> then i found that start-stop-daemon is not able to execute /sbin/klogd
<Cntryboy_> picking up the dial in?
<Cntryboy_> what do you mean, i'm dumber as the hills when it comes to internet pppd ppp and such lol
<LetMe> i changed permissions of /sbin/klogd to 755 but no effect ... plus my /etc/rc.local is blank .... has some remarks and exit 0
<HiP_P> still getting the not installed error
<Frogzoo> Cntryboy_: you said something else was using ppp0?
<Jose_Maria> I have a problem. I can not remove a link from my desktop. I get the error "Not on the same file system" hen deleting .... Someone knows what is going on?
<lamego> LeaChim, the default  /etc/rc.local is blank
<Frogzoo> Jose_Maria: is your /home remote mounted?
<yggdrasil> how do i clear out my apt-cache ?
<Jerr> ok, I added user, will this user have sudo privileges?
<LetMe> ok ... that's a relief
<sws1> jerr, if you remove the user from the admin group he shouldn't have sudo privileges
<Frogzoo> Jerr: no - only members of admin
<LetMe> any idea regarding the bootup error
<Jerr> by default they are not in admin?
<Frogzoo> Jerr: of course not
<HiP_P> ompaul: still getting the not installed error
<Jerr> ok good
<LetMe> the gnome session does not start rather a message appears cannot start greeter application. change config files setc
<sws1> cat /etc/group to make sure
<Cntryboy_> Frogzoo: I want to be able to be connected to insternet at the same time as having caller id so I can screen calls.. What I said about sharing ppp0 was when I minicom my modem it locked out connection meaning I couldn't dial out. Or if I dial out and im connected to the net it wouldn't let me use minicom. So basically I guess its sharing that ppp0 connection
<sws1> or `less /etc/group`
<ompaul> HiP_P, what did you install, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-xorg ?
<Jerr> ok good
<Jerr> thanks
<HiP_P> yup
<HiP_P> weird
<ompaul> HiP_P, sudo apt-get install xdm and see how you go
<Jose_Maria> No. It is local
<ompaul> HiP_P, sudo apt-get install or gdm if you want that
<HiP_P> okey dokey...cheers
<HiP_P> i  know gdm is in
<Jerr> so now if I want to sudo with it (or su -), can I using root or main user password?
<sws1> it won't be able to sudo but it should be able to 'su -'
<ikabot> Hi all. Does anyone know here use Rosegarden on Ubuntu?
<Jerr> ok
<Jerr> good
<gnomefreak> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ompaul> HiP_P, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start << what do you get back from that?
<Jose_Maria> Frogzoo: No
<ikabot> It seems to complain about a missing midi device (/dev/sequencer)
<Cntryboy_> Frogzoo: do you care to change what I pasted to you earlier to what it should be called with unit 1 added in so I can directly paste in the new changes?
<neutrinomass> I somehow messed up my sound. No sound comes from the PC (cabling is OK) and no channel is muted in alsaconf. 'aplay' won't play anything either ...
<Frogzoo> Cntryboy_: you won't get this to work just changing the ppp device...
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> can somone help me with getting swiftfox to work?
<HiP_P> starts the gnome display manger
<Cntryboy_> Frogzoo: you said earlier all I had to do was change some settings and add unit 1? now I can't?
<ompaul> HiP_P, can you log in or what happens next?
<mooreand13213> can anyone help me set up my resolution? native resolution is 1280x1024, but that doesn't show up in the list. it is in my xorg.conf
<Frogzoo> Cntryboy_: you asked how to dial out on ppp1 - that only takes a few lines, but it won't do what you want
<ompaul> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<HiP_P> oh it logs in its just at wrong res
<Cntryboy_> mooreand13213: you might be able to reconfigure x and manually add that resolution for xorg.conf
<ompaul> mooreand13213, ^^ read that to correcte the resolution (hip_p that might be useful for you if you have some X)
<HiP_P> cheers
<ompaul> mooreand13213, that being ubotu
<Cntryboy_> Frogzoo: i'm already dialing out how do you think i'm talking to you lol. I want to be able to have caller id also so I can screen calls because im missing a lot of calls being on linux dialed up.
<LetMe> kernel logging fails at startup
<LetMe> can anyone help?
<HiP_P> back in a bit
<lamego> LetMe what about the specific error ?
<Cntryboy> frogzoo: do ya get me?
<Frogzoo> Cntryboy: is this a v92 modem?
<Cntryboy> Frogzoo: I think it supports it yes.. best data external serial modem.
<carlfk> how bad would it be to rm -rv linux-restricted-modules?
<LetMe> lamego: as i said earlier it says permission denied when start-stop-daemon is trying to execute /sbin/klogd
<LetMe> lamego: i have changed the permissons to 755 but still does not work
<carlfk> or.. what causes the nvidia module to get loaded ?
<neutrinomass> I messed up my sound: Nothing is muted, cabling is OK, volumes are up and still no sound :( Any ideas ?
<lamego> LetMe, are you doing it with sudo ?
<sws1> neutrinomass:  happen to recall what you did to mess it up?  :)
<lamego> LetMe, ls -la /sbin/klogd
<LetMe> lamego: nopes root itself
<mooreand13213> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<LetMe> its 755 lamego
<LetMe> checked that
<kristian> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<neutrinomass> sws1: No idea. I don't remember touching anything sound related lately. :-/
<Cntryboy> Frogzoo: all I do on windows is install call wave and I can connect to internet and have caller id.. Now surely linux can do this, surely it can.. But I wouldn't be using call wave though and prob wouldn't need a program if minicom can already do it
<neutrinomass> Unless the cabling isn't as OK as I think it is :-/
<lamego> Letme: try sudo /etc/init.d/sysklogd restart
<sws1> heh
<juanca7777_> hello everyone
<Jerr> hmm
<Jerr> I need to transfer ownership of a bunch of files
<Jerr> and folders
<juanca7777_> anyone knows a free soft, as in free beer, for the generation of UML diagrams based on source code?
<refuze> does anybody know why when i set the screensaver to blank screen only the screen is white and not black?
<sws1> chown -R
<sws1> ?
<neutrinomass> Arghhh. An adaptor had broken :( Sorry for the noise...
<Jerr> I think so
<LetMe> lamego: does this have an impact on subsequent boots?
<ardchoille> bbiab
<Rambo3> juanca7777_: what languangem i dont tnik that there are , only one i know that is close to that is posaidon
<juanca7777_> Rambo3, C++
<lamego> LetMe, grr thats the normal way to restart a service !
<sws1> juanca7777: autodia?
<Frogzoo> Cntryboy: it's definately doable - but I'm not sure someone has done it
<juanca7777_> Rambo3, Poseidon is not free as in free been
<juanca7777_> sws1, autodia is giving me errors
<Rambo3> juanca7777_: uts just registration that is needed
<LjL> or dia2code
<HiP_P> cheers @ ompaul                    can see the screen now
<LetMe> lamego: i meant this fails at startup ... how do i fix that?
<lamego> LetMe, and do not start changing system files permissions just because you get a permission denined message that you don't understand
<Cntryboy> Frogzoo: okay
<LjL> no that's actually the opposite thing
<juanca7777_> LjL, dia2code isn't it only for .dia to source code?
<LjL> juanca7777_: yeah, my fault
<LetMe> lamego: i have learned that the hard way
<Cntryboy> Frogzoo: well thx anyways
<tritium> Yes, LetMe.  Changing system files' permissions is unwise.
<Cntryboy> I'm going to go for a bit and eat
<juanca7777_> LjL, no prob :)
<Cntryboy> lates
<sws1> jerr, be careful with 'chown -R'.  It's fairly easy to mess things up, especially when used in combination with sudo.
<juanca7777_> or anyone know where I can get more help about autodia?
<Jerr> I think I got it
<Jerr> its just for a half life server
<LetMe> lamego: another thing when the gnome session starts up after boot its displays something like cannot start greeter application ... change config files etc. any idea about that?
<ompaul> HiP_P, no need for @ ;-) my irc client lights up and flashes when someone says my name
<Jerr> and I was su
<Jerr> I don't have sudo for that account :)
<LjL> juanca7777_: i'm not entirely sure, but i think eclipse can do that, too
<sws1> su and sudo are the same in ubuntu
<ajay> guys aprob
<ajay> i installed et
<tritium> sws1: not true
<ajay> on xubuntu
<lamego> LetMe, at this time I believe you made too much harmfull changes which are hard to trace
<sws1> no?
<Jerr> no
<LjL> sws1: not really.
<HiP_P> ah ok cool
<sws1> how do they differ?
<ajay> and the screen of et is not at centre is askesw towards left
<juanca7777_> LjL, I haven't seen that feature but I will look for it
<Jerr> su kinda logs you in as root
<tritium> sws1: no.  The root account is disabled on ubuntu.  Users in the admin group can use sudo.
<LjL> sws1: sudo lets you execute a command as root. su, well, su simply shouldn't be used
<ajay> and the screen of et is not at centre is askesw towards left
<LetMe> lamego: well to keep track of it i only changed permissions of init-functions and reverted back
<Lynoure> sws1: sudo = superuser do, su = switch user
<ajay> i installed et
<HiP_P> now to get this old mouse working
<tritium> sws1: you can't even use su unless you re-enable the root account
<LjL> you need to use sudo *to* use su, anyway. which shouldn't be done, at any rate
<ajay> and the screen of et is not at centre is askesw towards left
<kijun> hi
<sws1> yes, but my point is that when you're logged in with su to root you have the same rights as you would when running the same command with sudo
<LjL> tritium: you can... with sudo. not that you should.
<lamego> LetMe, so lets rewind, why did syslogd stoped running ?
<tritium> sws1: but they're not the same
<sws1> er
<kijun> I have a question of ppp (DSL) connection.
<sws1> I don't see how they're not.
<LjL> sws1: well, when you're root you're root, there's no question about that ;)
<sws1> it would be uid 0 in both cases, would it not?
<Lynoure> LjL: There are occasionally reasons to use su, reasons to switch to user other than root
<tritium> sws1: in one case, you're logging in _as_ root.  In the other, you're using your own sudo priveleges, as that user.
<LjL> Lynoure: you're right.
<lzap> hi, gnomabaker says: Error trying to open /dev/hdd exclusively (Device or resource busy) I cannot burn. what to do?
<sws1> I'm not arguing the point that they're different commands
<Kozar4ence> Blah is it possible to ask a Kubuntu question since theres silence in #kubuntu
<lamego> sws1, they differ on the point that you onle use sudo for specific commands, unlike su where you use a root shell
<kijun> I have to do "pppoeconf" all the time after I reboot my computer, it is never saved the information
<tritium> sws1: and sudo activity is logged
<LjL> sws1: they have a different *effect*.
<lzap> its a full CDRW... gnome probably mounted that "icon"
<sws1> I'm saying that in ubuntu, when you su to root you have the same privileges as you do with sudo.
<LetMe> lamego: well i was installing oracle-xe and it was giving error of /etc/init.d/functions not found ... i looked up the script and found that it first looks for /lib/lsb/init-functions and if it does not find that then it looks for /etc/init.d/function
<lamego> swd1, they differente from an use point of view, not from a techical point of view
<sws1> yes, agreed
<TankEnMate> see yas!
<LjL> sws1: no, because you *cannot* "su to root", unless you use *sudo*
<kijun> how could I make it automatically connect without doing pppoeconf all the time... is anyone can help me?
<lamego> LetMe, do you know that there is an oracle-xe version for debian which does not have thos problems ?
<sws1> yes, you have to sudo to set root password the first time
<LetMe> lamego: then i just stupidly changed the permissions of init-functions thinking that it might help ...
<wastrel> evolution just froze gnome or metacity or something had to kill X -- is there a better way to fix that?
<sws1> but in this case the user said he was in as root through su
<LjL> sws1: oh, so you're taking about when you have root *enabled*. but that's not what ubuntu's like unless you (for some reason) set it to be
<LetMe> lamego: thats the fun part i am installing that
<Frogzoo> Kozar4ence: if #kubuntu can't answer your question...
<lamego> LetMe, if you only did the change, you only need to rever it, and it is fixed, if is not fixed, then you did other changes
<sws1> correct ljl.  the user had already done so
<lamego> LetMe, the debian/ubuntu oracle-xe does not have the problem you have reported, I have installed it myself, those problems are from the RPM based version
<LetMe> lamego: the problem was that i had a file /etc/redhat-release and the installation script thought that the system is red hat and looked for /etc/init.d/functions
<kijun> how can I make automatic DSL connection when I reboot my computer?  can anyome help me?
<Frogzoo> kijun: you need to fiddle with /etc/network/interfaces
<LetMe> lamego: see my last reply
<tritium> LetMe: how did you get a redhat-release file on ubuntu?
<LjL> sws1: bad choice, but anyway, neither "sudo -i" nor "sudo -s" have the exact same effect as "su" (or "sudo su")
<tritium> correct, LjL
<Frogzoo> does dapper still use hotplug?
<lamego> LetMe, Read carefull what I am saying, there is a Debian specific package with does not depend on Redhat files or redhat functions, and that is not what you are trying to install
* vanberge wonders if something is wrong with his update manager... hasnt seen ubuntu updates in over a week!
<kijun> auto lo
<kijun> iface lo inet loopback
<kijun> # This is a list of hotpluggable network interfaces.
<kijun> # They will be activated automatically by the hotplug subsystem.
<kijun> mapping hotplug
<kijun>         script grep
<kijun>         map eth0
<kijun> # The primary network interface
<kijun> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<stefg> kijun: when running pppoeconf you'll be asked, if you want to connect at boottime. Simply say 'yes' :-)
<kijun> auto dsl-provider
<kijun> iface dsl-provider inet ppp
<lamego> installing oracle-xe is just as simple as "sudo apt-get install oracle-xe", if you have the proper oracle repository
<LetMe> tritium: oracle does not have an instalation package of enterprise 10g for debian ... so this is used to trick the installer into thinking that this is a redhat machine and it moves on
<kijun> provider dsl-provider
<kijun> # added by pppoeconf
<kijun> auto eth0
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@61.77.221.43]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<Frogzoo> kijun: please don't paste here
<lamego> LetMe, It does for Oracle-xe
<wastrel> dapper uses udev
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@61.77.221.43]  by tritium
<kijun> but it doesn't work
<tritium> kijun: use pastebin in the future
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<kijun> pastebin??  what is that
<LjL> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<stefg> another way would be 'pon dsl-provider' in the autostart-settings for gnome
<tritium> kijun: so you don't spam the channel like you just did
<LetMe> lamego: if u go through oracle-xe script in /etc/init.d then u will see that the script has if conditions --- if find /etc/init.d/functions then use that otherwise if find /lib/lsb/init-functions then use that
<kijun> sorry about that
<driggers> hello.  i'm having trouble installing maple 10 on dapper drake.  i cant execute the install script on the cd.  may I paste two lines?
<vanberge> is multi-gnome terminal better than gnome-terminal?
<LetMe> lamego:  but somewhere the use of function file is dependant upon the redhat-release file
<Frogzoo> kijun: add, after 'provider dsl-provider'   the line:   'pre-up /sbin/ifconfig eth0 up'
<tritium> driggers: you need to remount the CD, allowing files on the CD to be exectued
<jbroome> driggers: is the install script executable
<tritium> executed, even
<lamego> LetMe, where did you get that oracle-xe version ?
<driggers> aerickso@udriggers:/media/cdrom0$ ./installMaple         (the error)    bash: ./installMaple: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<Zorya> I want to reformat my usb harddrive from NFTS to ext3, but I can't find out how. can somebody help me?
<driggers> i tried w/ sudo as well same thig
<LetMe> lamego: from the oss site
<tritium> driggers: i.e., use the "exec" mount option
<vanberge> Zorya: can you do it from system > administration > disks?
<vanberge> (or something like that, don't remember!)
<Frogzoo> Zorya: mkfs.ext3 /dev/hd#       but first make SURE you don't have data you need there
<vanberge> :-)
<lamego> LetMe, like I said, I have installed oracle-xe for debian myself this week, and it didn't had those problems
<driggers> tritium, i'll look into that now
<LetMe> lamego: because u didn't have a redhat-release file in the /etc folder
<jenda> how do I open the last x lines of a text file?
<tritium> driggers: manually unmount it, and then moutn it with that option
<sws1> tail -n N file
<driggers> ok
<Zorya> vanberge: I tried that, but the "format" button is gray and unavailable.
<kijun> Frogzoo:  Thanks
<HiP_P> ompaul: got a mouse problem
<Frogzoo> kijun: that work?
<jenda> Or how can I cut a file in two at a certain number of linesbefore the end?
<tritium> HiP_P: call an exterminator
<Zorya> Frogzoo: Should I type it in the terminal?
<sws1> hmm jenda
<HiP_P> ompaul: its an old one as well
<sws1> I might use tail and head for that
<Frogzoo> Zorya: man mkfs.ext3
<wastrel> jenda:  tail -n <number of lines> filename
<sws1> there are likely several ways to do it
<kijun> Frogzoo:  I will try to reboot right now... but... is there anyway I would if it works or not without rebooting?
<Zorya> Frogzoo: tnx
<wastrel> jenda:  then redirect that output into a file
<lamego> jenda, tail -nX file
<ompaul> HiP_P, do not say serial, you can say I can't say what it is, bit don't say serial
<jenda> thanks, wastrel lamego
<sws1> you could find out how many lines the file is with `wc -l <file>`
<sws1> then tail -n part of it and head -n the top half.
<HiP_P> ompaul, ok
<Frogzoo> kijun: first try 'sudo ifdown dsl-provider' 'sudo ifup dsl-provider'  if that works, try reboot
<jenda> sws1: yep ;) that's it. thx
<lamego> or you can use split
<ompaul> HiP_P, so is it something you can mention or not?
<sws1> split
<sws1> that's what I was trying to think of
<lamego> man split :P
<HiP_P> ompaul what about the conntion is like the old kempston joysticks
<ompaul> !joystick
<HiP_P> *what about saying the conntion is like the old kempston joysticks
<ubotu> I know nothing about joystick
<sws1> split would be a better option than head and tail
<Frogzoo> HiP_P: are you trying to say you have a serial mouse?
<HiP_P> or like the amiga mouses
<ompaul> Frogzoo, he is trying not to, i really don't want to read those two words side by side ;-)
<HiP_P> ok
<HiP_P> not side by side then
<tritium> why, ompaul ?
<ompaul> HiP_P, say it like it is - I will go into a corner and pull my hair out
<jwickard> I'm running into a problem, I installed gcc, but when I run the configure script to compile the latest stable alsa drivers, I get an error that says my compiler can't make executables.
<tritium> jwickard: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<HiP_P> ser
<ompaul> tritium, I have a very bad memory of one
<tritium> jwickard: then, try again
<tritium> ompaul: oh, I see...
<HiP_P> use
<stefg> I'm suffering from a bug in the recent kernel which (stupidly) waits for a nonexisting medium in my dvd-drive at boottime. Is there some ubergeeky clever boot-parameter to override that?
<HiP_P> that better?
<driggers> if i want to mount a cdrom.  where is it in dev?
<ompaul> HiP_P, hehe  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<kijun> Frogzoo:  I works, I will reboot right now.  Thanks for your help
<lamego> jwickard, does gcc run ?
<HiP_P> does it just say in big letters "NO!"
<GameOver69> can anyone help me with getting videos from yahoo working in firefox with the mplayer plugin... they seem to load/buffer then it just says stopped
<tritium> lamego: he needs build-essential
<jwickard> lamego: I'm still installing build-essential
<lamego> well, installing gcc is enough to compile a .c program :P
<Frogzoo> GameOver69: install mpeg & other codecs
<tritium> lamego: he needs make, so gcc is insufficient
<Frogzoo> !restricted
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lamego> tritium, but the error he got from configure was about compiling a .c file, not about missing make :)
<Frogzoo> GameOver69: -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<tritium> indeed
<HiP_P> ah,
<GameOver69> Frogzoo, i have all that installed
<GameOver69> mpegs work fine
<HiP_P> look at that page
<GameOver69> apple trailers too
<GameOver69> seems that yahoo... and some other sites with streaming video dont work properly
<HiP_P> maybe missed a bit
<rus1> I really messed up a computer. I had Windows XP Home and Ubuntu Breezy installed on one hard drive. Then, I put another hard drive in there and tried to install Windows XP Pro on it. The install did not finish successfully - I think there's something wrong with the hard drive - but when I tried to start up the computer it told me I was missing a DLL and to re-install it, without bringing up GRUB.
<jwickard> the build script got farther that time, now it says I need the kernel source, I can just get that from the repositories right?
<Frogzoo> !mplayer
<ubotu> No fonts in mplayer? Install mplayer fonts. Codecs: see !codecs
<rus1> Any ideas how I can fix this?
<bina> hi, how can i find a list of installed packages that contain the name cairo?  The Cairo libs seem to have broken my GTK
<Frogzoo> !codecs
<HiP_P> back in a sec
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<GameOver69> i have fonts installed as well
<GameOver69> and all the codecs Frogzoo
<lamego> rus1, you will need to reinstall grub
<rus1> lamego: how can I do that?
<Frogzoo> GameOver69: well other people have read that page & got it to work...
<rus1> lamego: Will I be able to do it with an ubuntu install CD or will I need something else?
<lamego> rus1  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<rus1> lamego: great, I'll take a look. Thanks.
<Frogzoo> GameOver69: also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer
<GameOver69> ok i will try thansk
<tritium> jwickard: yes, in fact, you only need linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<tritium> you don't need the full kernel source
<Flawless> Hi all - I'm having a real problem with dead keys on my keyboard. Even though I don't use "nodeadkeys", and have double-checked that it's not in my xorg.conf, I still can't use dead keys!
<Flawless> I need dead keys to write danish :-/
<Flawless> I'd like any hints or tips
<Flawless> This problem is on dapper, i386 as well as amd64
<lamego> jwickard, what are you trying to build ?
<Frogzoo> GameOver69: also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Breezy   at the bottom
<jwickard> tritium: actually the config file said basically it appears only the headers are installed, we need the full source tree
<Rambo3> Flawless: is it locales issue?
<jwickard> lamego: the alsa 1.0.11 drivers
<Flawless> Rambo3: I think not. I use en_DK.ISO-8859-1
<GameOver69> Frogzoo, thanks
<HiP_P> yup the only thing it brings up is two PS/2 mice nothing about checking other places
<lamego> locales dont mess with keyboard interpretation
<jwickard> lamego: my sound card won't work under 1.0.10
<lamego> ok :|
<Frogzoo> Flawless: tried kb prefs?
<tritium> jwickard: that doesn't make sense, though.  You only need headers to compile alsa modules
<tritium> or any modules for that matter
<waikitz> did anyone notice that if you press ctrl key when u choose files in totem,the totem program hangs
<Flawless> Frogzoo: where? kcontrol? yes - didn't work
<HiP_P> back in a bit
<Flawless> Frogzoo: strangely, though, it works on the ttys?
<Frogzoo> Flawless: this is in kde? or gnome?
<Flawless> Frogzoo: s/?/!/
<bina> is there any way I can reinstall a package (GTK) to get all of the orignal files, but without having to uninstall all of the packages that depend on it?
<Flawless> Frogzoo: all of X - but I use kubuntu, so KDE
<tritium> bina: apt-get install --reinstall <package>
<ompaul> HiP_P, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the mouse value perhaps
<bina> tritium: thanks
<Timas> I asked this earlier but had to leave for dinner so my scrollback ate any possible answer I got..
<tritium> bina: you'll have to use sudo, of coursse
<tritium> course
<Timas> I'm having trouble getting the -25 kernel working with my system, at boot it fails to mount/find any of my drives
<bina> tritium: yeah.  thanks
<patrick_king> is there any good infa red utils
<Flawless> Frogzoo: any idea? :)
<Frogzoo> Flawless: not strange - the linux kernel does keymappings, then X does it's own mapping on top of that - not sure how you set kb layout in kde, but there must be something
<jwickard> tritium: I can PM you the output without the source tree so you can see the message if you'd like
<Flawless> Frogzoo: I've tried xinit, with just "xterm" in .xinitrc, meaning that no programs that mess with the keyboard are started
<IRCFrEAK> how do i enable "multiverse repository"
<dr_willis> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<tritium> jwickard: can't right now.  I'm leaving for a bit.
<Flawless> Frogzoo: then, I used a config that worked 100% in debian, and which should work according to "every site on the internet"
<Frogzoo> Flawless: X messes with kb settings
<Flawless> Frogzoo: I get local letters just fine, but no dead keys
<symio> hello world!
<Flawless> Frogzoo: these are the X settings that worked on debian - does X mess with them in another way on (k)ubuntu? :)
<rixxon> is there any opposite to the 'sort' command?
<rixxon> (to randomize the contents of a file)
<patrick_king> !infared
<ubotu> I know nothing about infared
<Flawless> !iso8859-1
<ubotu> I know nothing about iso8859-1
<rixxon> patrick_king: infrared?
<lamego> rixxon, I believe you need to script it
<Flawless> !iso-8859-1
<ubotu> I know nothing about iso-8859-1
<boricua> have a very strange problem with cups and dapper  often the printer on its own prints a test page  access log and error log show nothing i just nothice what it appears when i looked at jobs a test page printed localhost - - [24/Jun/2006:13:02:07 -0400]  "GET /jobs/ HTTP/1.1" 200 0 - -
<boricua> localhost - - [24/Jun/2006:13:02:09 -0400]  "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 438 Get-Jobs successful-ok  is this normal?  i am just guessing but last night it was like 20 test page that printed i am assuming during cron job
<Frogzoo> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots
<Flawless> Frogzoo: sorry :)
<patrick_king> !infrared
<ubotu> I know nothing about infrared
<rixxon> patrick_king: sudo apt-get install ircp
<rixxon> patrick_king: if you want to send files over ir...
<Timas> Anyone? boot mounting issues?
<boricua> btw  i did change logging to debug
<patrick_king> arh thats the ticket cheers
<stefg> Timas: OH YES!
<Timas> stefg: As in, Timas I can totally help you! or yeah, help me quick!
<rixxon> patrick_king: to see ir devices, cat /proc/net/irda/discovery
<patrick_king> ok i will give it a go
<Timas> stefg: because, I'm having issues with any of the kernel versions after -19 mounting my root drive.. I'd be much obliged to anyone who has a solution
<rixxon> patrick_king: im working on a gui for those two tasks; but it's not yet released ( http://tinypic.com/14tbq8h )
<stefg> Timas, I've already tracked down my trouble to being a kernel issue with kernels after 2-20
<q_a_z_steve> question for today: Why after installing breezy on my slave drive does everything run slow in "My Computer" on the Master? It's detecting the drives. I thought windows was in the dark completely about that!
<patrick_king> rixxon: is it any good
<LoneWlf> how do I make apt forget about a debian package I tried to make it install with dpkg -i...?
<Lynoure> q_a_z_steve: Why are you installing Breezy, btw?
<stefg> Timas: try disconnecting your CD/DVD-Drive, test-boot and report back...
<rixxon> patrick_king: uh, it's very simple.. it works, so i guess :P
<zhangsen> has anybody met the problem that $MAILPATH expands unnormally?
<patrick_king> ok i will have to give that a try aswell
<q_a_z_steve> It's the CD I dl'ed days before the release of Dapper, and I want to upgrade for practice.
<Timas> stefg: It's a whole different controler..
<Timas> stefg: But I guess module/driver interference might do that.. hm
<zhangsen> according to the bash manual, $_ in $MAILPATH's messages should expand to the mailfile name
<kijun> Frogzoo: it doesn't work on my computer
<kijun> Frogzoo:  should I can pre-up first?
<q_a_z_steve> I have a /windows part on the drive and I think I made it logical, is that my fatal issue?
<zhangsen> but in fact on my ubuntu, $_ only expand to the last bash command's last argument
<patrick_king> rixxon:  cat /proc/net/irda/discovery it doesnt work it just says /proc/net/irda/discovery: No such file or directory
<q_a_z_steve> i.e. it has to detect the prim to find the log that it can use?
<stefg> Timas: In my case the kernel is stupidly waiting for a medium in my optical drive and only timing out after 20 secs... (2.6.15-35-k7, but startet with -21)
<bina> Hi, im getting this error when I try to compile inkscape. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16376 Does anyone have any ideas as to what could be causing it?
<HiP_P> thanks again ompaul
<mrdvd_buntu> how can i write arabic in ubuntu plz...?
<stefg> *(2.6.15-25-k7, but startet with -21)*
<ompaul> HiP_P, I take it it is running for you now?
<q_a_z_steve> here's my part table /boot 30MB , swap 768MB , /windows 35G, / 15G , /home max
<ompaul> mrdvd_buntu, system preferences keyboard
<Timas> stefg: It's timing out on trying to find my root drive, after a few second it comes with a 'Waiting for root'
<q_a_z_steve> which do I want pri vs log?
<mrdvd_buntu> many thanks
<HiP_P> ompaul,ummm we'll see
<ompaul> mrdvd_buntu, enjoy it
<kijun> Frogzoo:  which package should I get?
<Frogzoo> kijun: describe your network hardware
* stefg thinks that especially THIS kind of silly bugs in the kerenl make the drake not 'Dapper' but 'Disappointing'
<Timas> stefg: lol
<GameOver69> Frogzoo, nothing ont hose pages helped me with the yahoo problem... i have installed it properly and have installed the c odecs.... and mplayer plugin for firefo
<kijun> Frogzoo:  would you please tell me the command to see the informaion that you need to know?
<patrick_king> !ircp
<ubotu> I know nothing about ircp
<patrick_king> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Timas> stefg: So, disconnect the DVD drive, which is connected to a different controller, but might be adressed wrong.. Stef, would disabling it in the BIOS not be enough?
<mrdvd_buntu> there are shortcut for keyboard??
<Frogzoo> kijun: describe the physical connections between your pc & the net
<stefg> Timas: give it a try... I'm just guessing...
<kijun> Frogzoo:  wired connection with rt2500
<Lynoure> stefg: I'm almost weeping over bugs in visor module, myself :/
<kijun> Frogzoo:  I am using Averatec laptop computer
<mrdvd_buntu> when i play vedio os ask me plugin >>> wat is???
<q_a_z_steve> which do I want pri vs log?
<rus1> Question, here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<rus1> what is the difference between the part "This section explains how to rescue GRUB (the GRand Unified Boot loader), using the Ubuntu install CD ROM." and the "Troubleshooting" section?
<loststar4545> is it safe to remove  build essentials
<q_a_z_steve> which do I want as primary partitions versus logical?
<Ademan> anyone know of a good smtp server for linux?
<mrdvd_buntu> when i play vedio os ask me plugin ....... wat is???
<uniq> loststar4545: yes, build-essential is a meta-package.
<stefg> Ok, so this is a petition to rename this release to 'Disappointing Drake' :-)
<q_a_z_steve> loststar4545: if you don't want to "make" anything.
<kijun> Frogzoo:  my network card is "Ralink RT2500 802.11"  Is this enough info for you?
<uniq> stefg: why?
<Ademan> stefg: complaints?
<stefg> 6 weeks over time to polish it, and just being not readfy for prime time
<mooreand13213> im trying to install the package kubuntu-desktop, but i keep getting an error, can someone help?
<Lynoure> stefg: Maybe you can do something to improve it?
<Deanodriver> hi all
<Ademan> i don't know what you're talking about polish, it was stable and useful back in the beta, what WASNT working at dappers release?
<stefg> ... writing bug-reports...diagnosing...spending time to find out what's wrong and sharing info....
<Lynoure> Ademan: synching palm pdas worked badly then and got worse soon after release...
<Deanodriver> can you install ubuntu onto a laptop by putting it's hdd into another machine and putting a basic install on it, and then apt-getting the rest?
<stefg> that's what i can do
<Deanodriver> i'm thinking about getting a cheap laptop with no cdrom drive, and which doesn't boot off usb
<Deanodriver> but i'd want to put dapper on it :)
<Ademan> stefg: you were unable to write a bug report?
<Lynoure> Ademan: But I wasn't expecting eveeryything to be perfect, jsut sad it was a part that was so much needed by me.
<stefg> I did
<kebe> somebody can help with compiz ?
<Ademan> Lynoure: well thats a legitimate problem...
<KenSentMe> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Frogzoo> kijun: wtf is a ralink ...?
<uniq> deanodriver: boot from the network, PXE.
<KenSentMe> Frogzoo: it's a chipset for wireless devices
<Kaja> Deanodriver, I think it should be possible if the computers are not very different from each other (like ppc vs i386).
<Deanodriver> so i'd put the install files on another machine and boot off the network?>
<Deanodriver> the computers would be both x86
<uniq> frogzoo: wireless, driver is named rt2500.
<mooreand13213> anyone? im getting errors about unmet dependencies when installing kubuntu-desktop
<Deanodriver> the desktop, my xp2500+, the laptop i'm thinking about getting, dell c400, p3 866
<uniq> mooreand13213: can you paste it to http://kubuntu.pastebin.com please?
<Ademan> Deanodriver: i'm so weary of laptops and linux... lol... it took ungodly amounts of work to try and make breezy work on this laptop, never happened, eventually i just did dapper beta and everything worked
<Deanodriver> i know a friend did it for another friend's laptop, but that was gentoo
<q_a_z_steve> in my initial install, which of my partitions should be primary and which should be logical, please? I have /boot 30MB , swap 768MB , /windows 35G, / 15G , /home max .
<kijun> Frogzoo:  I think so
<Lynoure> Ademan: I wonder whether it will eventually make me a newbie kernel hacker. I know PDAs are not so trendy anymore, so it might not be a problem for more than a handful. Meanwhile I just work around it by backing up to SD
<mooreand13213> uniq: just a min
<rus1> Lynoure: Mind adding real support for Pocket PCs while you're at it?
<Deanodriver> time to look at the wiki and read about network booting, i guess :)
<david__> how do i play video?
<Lynoure> rus1: heh :) I've never done more than looked at kernel stuff, so far.
<david__> movie player won't [lay any, and kaffein plays it but no sound
<Deanodriver> david__, what type of video?
<david__> mpg
<Deanodriver> um
<Deanodriver> would that need any restricted codecs installed?
<Deanodriver> https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/codecs.html
<Deanodriver> i think
<Deanodriver> :)
<david__> i installed all the codecs i could find in the synaptic package manager
<Deanodriver> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Deanodriver> better still :)
<Deanodriver> hmm
<Ranth> I'm trying to set up a network between a Kubuntu and a Xubuntu machine, So far I have gotten zroconf on both machines, On Kubuntu using Konqueror I can see the Xubuntu computer (but none of the files inside it) but I dont know what to do to see the Kubuntu one from the xubuntu computer nor do I know how to share files off of xubuntu
<Ranth> Basically, how do you view a network in thunar?
<richee> ubuntu is beginning to suck
<stefg> Ranth: you can't ... install xffm4
<OMGLAZERS> Would anyone mind telling me what kind of program I can use similar to Daemon tools to mount a .cue/.bin as a drive or can Linux mount it on it's own?
<richee> it's slow and consumes lotsa cpu cycles
<rajk> hey all. i just recompiled my kernel and ive lost sound. any ideas? when i try "./alsa-utils restart
<rajk> " i get an error message saying "Cannot open /var/lib/alsa/asound.state for writing"
<stefg> Ranth: this will give you xfsamba4
<richee> gnome power manager doesn't work properly
<Ranth> oooh, thanks stefg
<bina> does anyone know what would cause http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16376 that error when compiling inkscape.  It seems to happen any time i try to compile something that uses GTK
<mooreand13213> uniq: did u get my msg?
<rajk> also how do i find out what sound chipset my board uses? (sort of an lspci for onboard stuff?)
<stefg> lspci will also list the onboard stuff
<rajk> cheers stefg
<mik__> yeah yeah
<OMGLAZERS> Would anyone mind telling me what kind of program I can use similar to Daemon tools to mount a .cue/.bin as a drive or can Linux mount it on it's own?
<HiP_P> ompaul, nop
<elate> OMGLAZERS: I used the bin2iso program and then mounted the resulting file
<HartNot> Is there an equivalent for PeerGuardian for Linux?
<Ademan> can anyone reccomend a smtp server for linux?
<OMGLAZERS> elate: Cool, ill find a bin2iso program.. how would I mount the iso though?
<Kyral> Ademan: Postfix, Courier.....
<Kyral> Sendmail....
<HiP_P> yup peergaurdian for linux
<uniq> mooreand13213: no? did you paste it to kubuntu.pastebin.com ?
<HiP_P> you can get at their site
<mooreand13213> uniq: i kept getting a time out error
<mooreand13213> uniq: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16377
<ompaul> HiP_P, whats that?
<Lynoure> Ademan: exim is lovely, imo
<elate> OMGLAZERS: http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/linux_beginner_books/unofficial_ubuntu_starter_guide/index_095.html
<uniq> mooreand13213: ah.. ok. checking now.
<stefg> OMGLAZERS: Since the linux community isn't that much engaged in warez, there's no real equivalent.... I found something similar a while ago, tested it and kicked it then... mountin proper ISO's is a builtin feature, but copy-protected stuff is just not linux's business
<skavenge> any straightforward method of disabling touchpad clicking with an alps touchpad in dapper?
<mooreand13213> uniq: thanx
<HiP_P> its still not work the seruse
<HiP_P> *working
<ompaul> Ademan, the easiest one to use is postfix
<OMGLAZERS> stefg: It's not actually warez. I have an online backup storage and I usually put them into iso or bin/cue format for when my data needs to get moved
<OMGLAZERS> elate: Thanks
<ompaul> HiP_P, is the hardware beyond redemption
<kijun> how to make automatic dsl connection without doing 'pppoeconf' all the time?  is there anyone can help me?
<uniq> mooreand13213: hmm.. do you have the main archive in your sources.list setup?
<Ademan> which do you think is the most wideley used smtp server?
<HiP_P> did the change the conf then ctrl+alt+backspace then changed it to /dev/ttyS1
<mooreand13213> uniq: i do believe
<Shyne> can anyone point me to a list of the default repositories - i accidentally edited the first one and need to revert it
<someothernick> HartNot: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192559&highlight=pg <-- here is another alternative to PG
<Ademan> i guess it comes down to sendmail vs postfix... any arguements for one or the other?
<uniq> mooreand13213: can you post your /etc/apt/sources.list to the paste-page too?
<Lynoure> Ademan: postfix has a nicer track record.
<uniq> ademan: postfix. because it's secure.
<Jack_Sparrow> kijun: My dsl autoconnects
<gnomefreak> Ademan: they are both good but postfix is alot easier to set up IMHO
<Ranth> stefg: So I started up the program, now how do I share files?
<kijun> Jack_Sparrow:  Mine doesn't... I don't know what should I do
<Ademan> alright cool, postfix it is then, and it it ever becomes a big problem, i can always switch
<mooreand13213> uniq: just a minute
<stefg> OMGLAZERS, maybe http://cdemu.sourceforge.net/ is of any use
<Ademan> WOW, a GUI for config!
<Jack_Sparrow> Ademan: is that a mail program
<codecaine> hey with the new update with the new kernel for ubuntu does it seem like your grapics its not like it suppose to be like mplayer can't even show movies right now
<Ademan> Jack_Sparrow: postfix? its a smtp server
<Jack_Sparrow> AH thanks
<skavenge> right now i'm having to run 'modprobe -r bcm43xx' then 'modprobe ndiswrapper' then ejecting the wireless nic and reinserting to get it to work on bootup, can i solve this so it will work automatically? I know i can add ndiswrapper to /etc/modules but how to keep bcm43xx from loading everytime? I want to disable it loading permanently
<Chetic> My monitor is a Belinea 103025 and I can NOT find the horizontal sync or vertical refresh rate for it... I want to use other resolutions than 1024x768 :\
<loststar4545> does everything in the /tmp folder get deleted when i restart my pc
<Shyne> ah np - it didnt save until i closed the window so i know what it was
<TVFAR> <loststar4545> no
<Ademan> gnomefreak, Lynoure, and uniq, ompaul: with postfix is it possible to change the "Mail name" later on?
<mooreand13213> uniq: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16379
<codecaine> :(
<ompaul> Ademan, define mail name
<gnomefreak> Ademan: i think so
<yuheng108>  why is there no sound after I compile the newest kernel?
<Ademan> user@mailname
<Chetic> How do you know your monitors vertical sync and horizontal refresh rate?
<mrdvd_buntu> when i play vedio os ask me plugins
<HiP_P> ompaul thanks for trying
<ompaul> Ademan, you can alias stuff and do all sorts of other stuff
<codecaine> the new kernel is better alot of stuff not working right yuheng108
<Ranth> stefg: So I started up the program, now how do I share files?
<Mohsin> hi i got some problem with my ubantu anyone to help me
<Mohsin> hi i got some problem with my ubantu anyone to help me
<mrdvd_buntu> when i play vedio os ask me plugins ???
<Ademan> alright, i'll give it a temporary value then
<lamego> Mohsin, ask and dont repeat
<ompaul> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<yuheng108> why is that? codecaine
<Lynoure> Ademan: I don't personally use postfix, I like exim too much. :)
<ompaul> Mohsin, please check out what ubotu said
<codecaine> duno  have grapics problems
<yuheng108> but I heard those newer kernels suppose to be better
<asathoor> hi
<codecaine> soemtimes
<ompaul> what is the utility that tells you what key was pressed in X
<lamego> codecaine, what is your graphics card ?
<codecaine> nvidia
<ompaul> xev thats what it is
<Ranth> So, how do you share files using xfsamba4? Does anyone know?
<stefg> !tell Ranth about samba
<lamego> you have installed the driver using apt ?
<uniq> ademan: with postfix you can do much about everything.
<codecaine> using sympatic
<asathoor> ranth >> just rightclick at chosse share
<codecaine> I still have acelleration and stuff it just buggy
<VCF> Hi, where can I find a really good explanation, tutorial on how to set up ubuntu so it plays MP3 and yes I know this is a FAQ  but I really can't find a tutorial that explains it to a nube like myself, or at least point me in the right direction, thx
<Jack_Sparrow> lamego: how do I find out which video driver is installed
<mooreand13213> uniq:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16379
<Ranth> asathoor: THere is no share command >_<
<lamego> Jack_Sparrow, you look into your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<codecaine> Jack_Sparrow in your xorg.conf
<yuheng108> can anyone tell me how to fix my sound with the newest kernel?
<Archville> Hi.
<patrick_king> hello i just installed irda-utils in synaptic how do i run it
<mrdvd_buntu> when i play vedio os ask me plugins??
<yuheng108> I mean the sound is working fine right now, but right after I use the newest self-compile kernel, there is no sound, help?
<Rambo3> is it lirc irda.utils ?
<mooreand13213> u still there uniq?
<asathoor> yuheng108 >> is your soundcart alsa compatible?
<VCF> No answer
<Lynoure> yuheng108: did you remember to add all the same sound related stuff to your kernel as you have now (or at least the ones you need)?
<codecaine> maybe I should try to install nvidia drivers by source
<yuheng108> asathoor, I think so, it's the intel hd sound card
<patrick_king> rambo: it doesn work
<asathoor> yuheng108 >> do u get an error message?
<Chetic> How do you know your monitors vertical sync and horizontal refresh rate?
<yuheng108> Lynoure, I was told by someone, he gave me the exact instruction, and he claim that it work on his computer
<uniq> mooreand13213: yes, little bit busy.
<yuheng108> asathoor, no error message, just no sound
<madis> i used google for refresh rates
<mooreand13213> uniq: thats cool
<Rambo3> patrick_king: you ll have to configure it did you check irda-utils homepage.
<patrick_king> rambo: no i havent do you have a link plz
<Jessehk> I'm having a problem with apt-get: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Jessehk>   libwnck18: Depends: libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.12.3) but 1.12.2-0ubuntu3 is to be installed
<Jessehk> E: Broken packages
<Rambo3> patrick_king: is it laptop irda ?
<uniq> mooreand13213: looking goood. 'sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' doesn't work for you?
<Rambo3> what laptop are you using ?
<VCF> Hi, where can I find a really good explanation, tutorial on how to set up ubuntu so it plays MP3 and yes I know this is a FAQ  but I really can't find a tutorial that explains it to a nube like myself, or at least point me in the right direction, thx
<Jessehk> How can I downgrade libpango?
<mooreand13213> uniq: nope
<lamego> !!mp3
<ubotu> I know nothing about !mp3
<lamego> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<patrick_king> rambo: its a builtin irda and its in a dell latitude c400
<stefg> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<Lynoure> yuheng108: you can also peek in the configuration file of the existing kernel.
<VCF> Hey, thanks
<stefg> VCF: easyubuntu is your friend :-)
<sesstreets> Ok why when my stystem goes into screensaver can I not get back to the desktop?
<rhalff> hi, am I blind, or is usb scanner support not compiled as a module for the current kernel ?
<yuheng108> Lynoure, how do you find that???
<david__> i installed w32codecs and I still can't play video, can someone help my lost soul?
<sesstreets> I leave the computer, the screen saver goes on and i move the mouse.
<sesstreets> and nothing happens
<sesstreets> how come?
<mooreand13213> uniq: i get the error about broken packages and missing dependencies or something
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> david__: what video?
<david__> mpg
<asathoor> sesstreets >> just move the mouse
<Rambo3> patrick_king: http://irda.sourceforge.net/docs/index.html
<Lynoure> yuheng108: /boot/ and there config<something that matches your current kernel>
<sesstreets> doesnt work
<sesstreets> it kinda freezes
<sesstreets> same thing when the monitors power goes off
<Dial_tone> david__: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<Rambo3> patrick_king: you can allso checj linux on laptops homepage fr more info
<codecaine> how do I change the color of my phone in terminal?
<mooreand13213> Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
<mooreand13213> the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
<mooreand13213> that package should be filed.
<mooreand13213> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<mooreand13213>   kubuntu-desktop: Depends: kdegraphics-kfile-plugins but it is not going to be installed
<HartNot> what's a good cd burning package for gnome?
<mooreand13213> E: Broken packages
<yuheng108> Lynoure, how do you send private messages?
<Lynoure> yuheng108: Very very often in situations like that, some option has forgotten unselected.
<david__> thanks ill check it out
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> david__: do a search for the essentials for the coffeine player , all u have to is download , extract to the right directory ,then coffeine should be able to play almost everything
<Lynoure> yuheng108: /msg nickname
<sesstreets> wtf is this
<sesstreets> Ubuntu cant use screensavers
<sesstreets> ?
<codecaine> yes it can sesstreets
<sesstreets> well apparently not on my computer...
<sesstreets> what did i do?
<codecaine> undre system and preferences sesstreets
<HLM> HartNot..............GnomeBaker is good
<sesstreets> dude I did that
<sesstreets> It goes into screensaver
<sesstreets> I move the mouse
<sesstreets> The screensaver pauses and th e desktop never shows up
<Rambo3> patrick_king: http://www.dipalo.com/c400.html from linux on laptops check irda section
<codecaine> shoulds like a grapics card problem
<Lynoure> yuheng108: But don't message me unless it's something that needs to be provate. I'm lounging around, relaxing and watching a video on the side :)
<Chetic> How do you know your monitors vertical sync and horizontal refresh rate?
<sesstreets> anybody?
<yuheng108> Lynoure, oo, I thought it would be easier to see since the screen is fill with different messages
<codecaine> most monitor refresh rates is 60 hrz
<stefg> BTW... w32codecs doesn't affect totem-gstreamer. If you want to make use of w32codecs apt-get totem-xine
<Raito> I used the guide on wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and got this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16380
<sesstreets> seriously i have to leave soon does anybody know a reason for this
<compengi> how can i make gaim to not connect on startup
<mooreand13213> chetic: i can get the refresh rate on my monitor by going to the menu on the monitor itself (the buttons on the front)
<codecaine> rebooting to windows :/ ill ssh this
<codecaine> brb
<sesstreets> just say I dont know
<sesstreets> and ill go away
<rhalff> anyone uses a usb scanner ?
<madis> i do
<uter>  hi i have a problem with my samba. I tried to get accses to my win xp computer (plz dont hurt me)
<skavenge> Will adding 'blacklist bcm43xx' to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist prevent it from loading on boot so the ndiswrapper driver will take over?
<Rambo3> there where some bugs on gnome screen saver check out ubuntu forums, i dont know if it was fixed since flight
<sesstreets> Is it so hard to answer a question?
<uter> i tried smbclient -N -L compi
<rhalff> madis, you have a scanner module somewhere ? I can't find anything related to scanning in the kernel.
<madis> i have mustek 1200 ub plus scanner
<Lynoure> yuheng108: I have a highlight on messages that mention my name. But I meant that the channel can be quicker and better to answer some questions as I don't always even look at this screen
<uter> i get this answer Error returning browse list: NT_STATUS_OK
<rhalff> madis, and lsmod shows a 'scanner' module ?
<yuheng108> Lynoure, oo, icic, thanks
<lug22> holas
<lug22> necesito ayuda para instalar linux garux en mi palm tingsten E
<mooreand13213> anyone know what would cause an error about unmet dependencies and broken packages when installing kubuntu-desktop?
<dipnlik> lug22: linux on a T|E ?
<compengi> how can i make gaim to not connect on startup
<dipnlik> lug22: or sync the T|E with your ubuntu pc?
<HiP_P> cheers again ompaul..... bye
<madis> no it doesn't show
<uter> are here any samba - pro's here ? i have a problem i get this error when i try to accses to my win Xp - Computer : Error returning browse list: NT_STATUS_OK smbclient
<mooreand13213> what would cause an error about unmet dependencies and broken packages when installing kubuntu-desktop?
<paracelx> Can someone help me with xubuntu, i cant get it to install. It says a acpi errror at first and I can get aroudnt hat with noacpi added to it, but it still frezes up when loading saying tty job control turned off
<stefg> mooreand13213: a messed /etc/apt/sources.list
<mooreand13213> stefg: i just had uniq check it and she said it was fine
<timas> New question! Anyone know how I might get the kernel-headers for the -19 version?
<boricua> i am trying to clear the job.cache file with sudo cat/dev/null > job.cache but i wat permission denied  ?
<Cntryboy> anyone know how to change my default image view to the gthumb image viewer?
<stefg> mooreand13213: maybe getting a new one at easysource helps?
<stefg> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<sword> hey guys
<mooreand13213> stefg: ill try that
<Cntryboy> anyone know how to change my default image viewer to the gthumb image viewer?
<sword> i'm having trouble starting xorg after installing the latest nvidia drivers
<Cntryboy> I hate typos
<sword> the latest ones with breezy
<abhi> there is ubuntu dvd at http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/dvd/current/; is that official? But in ubuntu site only cd image is available
<rhalff> madis, ok, something must have changed then, there used to be a scanner module in the kernel, I hope my scanner support wasn't ditched :)
<Chetic> How come I can only choose 43 or 47 Hertz' refresh rate when I pick resolutions above 1024x768?
<uniq> mooreand13213: try 'sudo apt-get install kdegraphics-kfile-plugins' if it gives an error, please paste it to the paste page.
<sword> i startx  , it goes to the nvidia logo , then a generic X screen, then xorg shuts down back to the terminal
<Spawn> mm anyone know what might have happened to my Kmenu, i went away for a bit and i have come back when i clicked on my kmenu to load up a program i get "Malformed URL system:/" and now none of the icons appear in there yet they are still there when i check with kmenueditor
<compengi> chetic maybe because your monitor doesn't supports this rate on hight resolution
<stefg> sword: you are aware that u need nvidia-_legacy_ for some older cards?
<sword> my card is an nvidia geforce fx 5600
<sword> stefg: yeah
<Chetic> compengi: it does, without any doubt whatsoever.. I've used it for years
<sword> but my card isnt old
<sword> well...relatively :)
<compengi> chetic maybe the driver is old
<Chetic> compengi: same with 1024x768, it can do more than 60Hz but that's all I can choose.. well that and 43
<rhalff> madis, you have a /dev/scanner ?
<stefg> sword: I'd try a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (make sure to select nvidia, not nv) first
<Chetic> compengi: I just downloaded and installed the driver! if you mean the graphics driver
<sword> that's what i did
<DanielC> How can I make Evolution display emails as plain text? I hate all these stupid colours and tiny fonts that some people put on emails they send me.
<sword> stefg: what should i have disabled again...just to make sure
<compengi> yes
<skavenge> after watching a few music videos the colors on all video file types wash out and are hard to see, i can fix with a reset but is there another way?
* rhalff hm what is wrong.
<sword> like glx and what else?
<mooreand13213> uniq: just a minute, just rebuilt my sources.list and am updating
<Cntryboy> anyone?
<yuheng108> I just got a webcam that only come with drivers for windows, how can I get it to work for windows xp?
<yuheng108> I mean linux
<sword> also...should i have the frame buffer enabled
<yuheng108> I just got a webcam that only come with drivers for windows, how can I get it to work for linux?
<Cntryboy> wow what lag
<Cntryboy> anyone know how to change my default image viewer to the gthumb image viewer?
<stefg> sword: OOOmphhh... can't remember... the nvidia-site is your friend (think it's stock DRI and OpenGL, but not sure)
<sword> k
<Chetic> Anybody know why I can only choose disgustingly low refresh rates at higher resolutions?
<Fraeon> define disgustingly low
<lug22> private diplink
<stefg> Chetic: 4MB of vram just isn't enough :-)
<Chetic> stefg: ..............................
<Cntryboy> Chetic: Probably because your video card doesn't support higher refresh rates at higher resolutions.
<lug22> yes tungsten E diplink
<Chetic> Cntryboy: I already know it supports what I want, I've been using it for years (1280x1024 at 60Hz)
<stefg> Chetic: what make and model?
<Fraeon> Some would call 60hz disgustingly low
<yuheng108> I just got a webcam that only come with drivers for windows, how can I get it to work for linux?
<mooreand13213> uniq:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16382
<Cntryboy> Chetic: check in your xorg.conf file and see what list for resolution and refresh rates
<wastrel> coolio
<Cntryboy> Chetic: also have you updated your drivers for video card?
<Chetic> The monitor is a Belinea 103025
<Chetic> yes Cntryboy I installed them like half an hour ago right after downloading them..
<dipnlik> lug22: to sync the T|E to ubuntu you'll probably need j-pilot
<pradeep> is there a .srt subtitle reader in the sources?
<uniq> mooreand13213: now try 'sudo apt-get install libpoppler1-qt'
<Cntryboy> anyone know how to change my default image viewer to the gthumb image viewer?
<Chetic> Cntryboy: The only refresh rate I can find in xorg.conf is set to 60Hz
<stefg> Chetic: what _graphics-card_?
<uniq> mooreand13213: if it gives an error, paste to the page, as always :)
<Chetic> stefg: X800XL
<stefg> That is manufactured by???
<Chetic> uh ATi?
<Chetic> or Sapphire?
<stefg> better know your hardware, boy
<Chetic> I do but I see no reason to know anything but X800XL :S
<Cntryboy> Chectic: you may have to reconfigure your X again and when you come across your refresh rates add some..
<finalbeta> I installed MySQL server thru synaptic, now I'm kindoff lost. How would I
<sword> stefg: i found a problem
<finalbeta> Go about starting services
<sword> for some reason the module fb isnt loading properly i assume
<Chetic> Cntryboy: seriously, there is only one place where I can find refresh rates and it's set to 60 damn Hertz
<sword> so thats why it is acting like that but i don't know how to resolve it
<stefg> hmmm, but that shouldn't affect X
<yuheng108> I just got a webcam that only come with drivers for windows, how can I get it to work for linux?
<Cntryboy> Chectic: I was at first thinking it was your monitor but you said you have been using ur setup for years.. so I dunno unless it's in the xorg.. reconfigure it would be my guess
<NthDegree> this is a total guess but:  rc-update add default mysql or something like that
<sword> hmm weird
<Chetic> I've already changed xorg.conf... it doesn't help
<Cntryboy> Chetic: I know that, but when you reconfigure X you can choose different refresh rates
<sword> is there a way I can send you my xorg log via irssi stefg ?
<sword> im in a terminal right now
<Chetic> I can choose?
<stefg> sword: use the pastebin!
<Chetic> I used a text editor, Cntryboy
<sword> stefg: i can't pastebin
<sword> im in a terminal
<blue_> hello
<stefg> Huh?
<sword> im using irssi
<sword> using a command prompt
<stefg> oh yes, i understand now... no X...
<azi`> heya, anyone can check this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GPGKeyOnUSBDrive i think there is an error in this doc : export loopdev=$(sudo losetup -f) - this really doesn't work
<wastrel> sword:  use #flood
<Cntryboy> chetic: I was told you couldn't edit the xorg.conf from txt editor.. who knows.
<blue_> any one now how to get permissions .?
<^GoKu-^> hello
<sword> how can i flood...im switching between terminals wastrel
<blue_> hello
<Cntryboy> Chetic: have you restarted X after you edited that xorg.conf? If that doesn't work only thing I can guess is reconfigure X
<Chetic> Cntryboy: when you say reconfigure X, what do you mean?
* stefg joined flood
<wastrel> sword:   /exec -o cat /path/to/filename  (but not in this chan!)
<blue_> dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg  ithink..
<carlfk> is there a howto describing how to upgrade an existing deb?  ( I want to try xorg 7.1)
<sword> thanks wastrel
<della> strange problem: metacity doesn't understand keyboard shortcuts when it's normally launched from gdm, then works normally when I do "killall metacity"
<Cntryboy> Chetic: I mean by typing sudo dpkg - reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Centaur5> Should putting "user" under options in fstab make the user that is mounting the device the owner of that folder it is mounted to?
<blue_> ya what he said
<blue_> hello
<mooreand13213> uniq: same error again http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16383
<g-nome> how to start a python app in command?
<Cntryboy> chetic: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<uniq> mooreand13213: great we're getting there. this is progress. :)
<azi`> g-nome: pythin foo.py
<Raito> Does anybody know the ubuntu equivalent of 'kcmshell kcmsambaconf'
<mooreand13213> uniq: :)
<foolip> When I start rhythmbox, it starts using 100% cpu after a while (top shows 100% and the gnome panel thingy 50% because it's a dual core). when I close rhythmbox, the process keeps on going, doing I don't know what. I tried to run qprof on it to see what it was doing, but it wouldn't start via qprof (a profiler).
<ompaul> for F1-F12  xev sees it but xlookupstring does not it gives 0 bytes anyone got an idea on how to make F12 and friends visible?
<uniq> mooreand13213: 'sudo apt-get install libpoppler1=0.5.1-0ubuntu7;sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<stefg> sword, my friend, how comes that you are using kernel 2.6.16? there are no restricted modules packages for thet kernel, so you'll have to build the nvidia modules youself and use module-assistant to install them... you're using the wrong kernel modules, that's your problem
<Cntryboy> anyone know how to change my default image viewer to the gthumb image viewer?
<blue_> no
<ompaul> C-O-L-T,  please do not do -away use /away message that gets read by anyone who uses your name
<sysdoc> Has anyone had a problem opening kate or gedit from the command CLi as root, in a fresh Dapper install?
<mooreand13213> uniq: i think it worked this time, thanx bunches :-)
<uniq> mooreand13213: great :)
<blue_> anyone now howto get permissions other than "user groups.."
<uniq> blue_: what do you mean?
<mooreand13213> uniq: u wouldn't happen to know how to keep all of my menus separated after i get this installed would u?
<ompaul> sysdoc, open gedit with gksudo gedit $var
<C-O-L-T> ompaul: ok
<blue_> I just installed new ubunto amd 64 bit
<blue_> cant do updates..
<mooreand13213> uniq: like keep gnome apps only in gnome menues and kde apps in kde menus?
<uniq> mooreand13213: no, i have no idea.
<blue_> need to give myself permissions
<Cntryboy> blue_: from what I read 64bit isn't well supported yet
<ompaul> C-O-L-T, thanks
<mooreand13213> uniq: o well
<blue_> its workin
<sysdoc> ompaul, Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<sysdoc> Xlib: No protocol specified
<genius> !qhost
<ubotu> I know nothing about qhost
<Cntryboy> blue_: if you want to give urself permission use sudo apt-get install
<blue_> ok thanks
<genius> !ghost
<ubotu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<uniq> !sudo > blue_
<Centaur5> What option do I have to put under options in /etc/fstab to make a user the owner of the folder that a device is mounted to?
<ompaul> sysdoc, your not supposed to be root - you should run that command as an ordinary user and it will give superuser abilities to the program
<ompaul> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<blue_> no denied
<sysdoc> ompaul, worked like a charm in breezy. Not really concerned about being root...
<blue_> does not work
<blue_> umm
<uniq> centaur5: user or users. you can read all about it in 'man mount'.
<blue_> hold on let me try in tty..
<ompaul> sysdoc, it should not have - the refused is your user does not have access to the X session which is owned by someone else
<Centaur5> uniq: Oh, well I must have done something wrong with it so I'll double check.
<ompaul> beyond-out, do this please /away message not renaming yourself it is just spam in the channel
<sysdoc> ompaul, your right, it did work as the user
<sysdoc> interesting
<ompaul> sysdoc, root does not own the X session therefore access denied
<sysdoc> zackly
<uniq> centaur5: there is a difference, read 'man mount' to understand it.
<blue_> ok it let me install, but still cant get it to install updates from desktop....auto update..?
<Iam8up> is there any way to enable some sort of sshd while running on the ubutnu live cd (5.10)?
<Chetic> thanks for the help Cntryboy, works now
<wastrel> Iam8up:  sudo apt-get install openssh-server should do it.
<Iam8up> on the live cd?
<ompaul> Iam8up, openssh-server yes
<Cntryboy> chetic: no problem
<Iam8up> sweeet
<wastrel> well i'm not sure about the sudo
<wastrel> never run the livecd...
<Iam8up> i'll try it w/o first
<ompaul> Iam8up, search the wiki for persistance for even more features
<uniq> wesselaar: sudo works without password on the livecd.
<wastrel> punk rock babby
<scud> sudo rocks
<xpc> !hi
<ubotu> I know nothing about hi
<xpc> !hu
<jeekl> Could anyone help me with setting up mysql for use with ruby on rails?
<Centaur5> uniq: Yeah, I'm reading it.  Thanks for the help.
<ubotu> Ha magyarul beszelsz kerlek probald a #ubuntu-hu
<xpc> !hi
<xpc> :D:D
<sysdoc> ompaul, that creates some interesting problems then. Navigating as root is necessary since I'm interested in getting my home dir that is on another partition and in Mandriva. Was able to just open what ever doc I wanted from the CLi as root previously in Breezy
<blue_> anyway to get into "user groups" from terminal?
<Iam8up> wastrel - sudo is required (i think any time you use apt-get you need it..)
<wastrel> k
<Iam8up> blue_ - /etc/groups
<blue_> k
<ompaul> sysdoc, no chmod -R username:username $partition and you can read it all
<Iam8up> you do need to be root (or open it through sudo)
<Cntryboy> anyone know how to change my default image viewer to the gthumb image viewer?
<jrib> sysdoc: can't you run 'xhost +' as your user so that anyone can connect to your session?
<Aesop> Heya all, having a bit of trouble getting a .avi file to play. I'm pretty sure that the audio is encoded in MKV, and the audio works with VLC, but I don't get any video.
<jrib> !default
<ubotu> To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<sysdoc> ompaul, won't chat change the permissions when I'm in mandrive also?
<foolip> Aesop: is the file somewhere for us to test?
<Iam8up> blue_ - you can also use the chgrp (if it's on ubuntu, not sure)
<blue_> im sorry im a newbie...what is the command in terminal..
<jrib> ubotu: tell Aesop about avi
<Iam8up> blue_ - the command in terminal..for what?
<blue_> ya it is
<sysdoc> jrib, sorry not sure I follow that line of thinking
<blue_> change permissions
<Iam8up> permissions? chmod
<sysdoc> jrib, at least not familliar I should say
<Dial_tone> why you can't sort firefox bookmarks dammit
<ompaul> sysdoc, sorry I did not realise you were dualbooting I thought you had committed to this
<Iam8up> Dial_tone - manage book marks?
<ompaul> sysdoc, so I guess it is root and mc for you :-) nautilus and root are not a good combination
<sysdoc> ompaul, In the process of that at the moment...:)
<jrib> sysdoc: run 'xhost +' as your user, you can man xhost for more info because I will admit I don't understand the details.  Then try opening gedit again
<Centaur5> uniq: Why isn't there anything in fstab for usb drives?  What tells a usb drive where to mount and who owns it?
<Dial_tone> thats just while you edit them. they don't stay that way
<sysdoc> jrib, thx dewd
<stefg> Centaur5: man pmount
<ompaul> sysdoc, I am outa here
<sysdoc> ompaul, l8r
<sysdoc> have a good one and thx
<Centaur5> Thanks stefg
<uniq> centaur5: dbus and HAL controls removeable devices and automounting.
<uniq> centaur5: if you put them in /etc/fstab they will be ignored by the automounting system.
<Cntryboy> jrib: Thanks, I tried that the first time and it didn't work oh well. thx
<Aesop> jrib, yeah, none of that helps.
<Centaur5> uniq: Yeah, I just found that out.  I think that pmount will the better route since it's a removable pc card hd.
* stefg prays for Argentina becoming world soccer champion, for that the silly german football fans quit making noise outside...
<uniq> centaur5: then pmount is the way to go :)
<jrib> Aesop: what kind of video codec is it using?
<Centaur5> uniq: Thanks for your help, I might be able to figure it out from here.  :)
<blue_> ok nothin seems to work!!!!!!!AHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHwhat the f___________________________
<uniq> centaur5: for the record, only users in the 'plugdev' group are allowed to automount devices.
<blue_> just give me root dam it!!!!
<uniq> blue_: sudo -s
<blue_> im sorry!!
<blue_> ya tries that did not work!!
<blue_> ok
<blue_> ummm
<beoba> hi, does ubuntu server edition have a WM included in the base install?
<jrib> blue_: what do you mean "did not work", what happens?
<Iam8up> uhm..does anyone know the password for "ubuntu" on the live cd?
<Cntryboy> Blue_: see thats what I mean it's not very well supported yet, or atleast thats what i've heard
<jrib> Iam8up: there isn't any, just leave it blank
<blue_> cool
<amcq> hi
<blue_> ok so
<Iam8up> jrib - trying to ssh as ubuntu, and leaving it blank gives me a bad apsswd error
<amcq> can anyone help me install xfce on ubuntu?
<fishsticks> beoba, no
<blue_> im at desktop top right hand corner
<jbroome> !xfce
<ubotu> I know nothing about xfce
<blue_> update red thing
<jbroome> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org to install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<beoba> fishsticks: okay great thanks
<jrib> Iam8up: oh, ssh might not like blank passwords, maybe create a new user
<blue_> click on it nothing happens
<amcq> i have tried apt-get xubuntu-desktop
<amcq> but it comes back saying osme packages are broken
<blue_> once in a while a pass word promp happens
<fishsticks> beoba: i do server installs just to keep my WM lean so i only include the packages i like/need
<blue_> root or user password does nothing
<beoba> fishsticks: yeah i'm considering an openbox machine
<blue_> umm
<Cntryboy> blue_: after you click on it and it ask for password and you type it in then what happens?
<jrib> blue_: try not to use enter as punctuation
<Aesop> jrib, Not sure, something from the CCCP, though. How can I find out for sure?
<blue_> im not givin up
<amcq> ubotu: maybe i am using the wrong repsitories?
<ubotu> I know nothing about maybe i am using the wrong repsitories?
<fishsticks> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<blue_> ya thought of that too...
<blue_> umm
<jrib> Aesop: right click on the file > properties > audio/video
<thiag1> i'm trying to upgrade to dapper, but after rebooting it gets stucked on "Mounting root filesystem". Can someone help me?
<blue_> thats rough
<skavenge> Looking for a way to disable press-to-click on an alps touchpad in dapper, anyone?
<uniq> blue_: are you running this as the user that was added during installation?
<Aesop> jrib, And here I was thinking that that was too easy... Type is AVI video, MIME type isx-msvideo
<garar> hi
<blue_> ya
<blue_> that could be it!!!!!
<CppIsWeird> i have downloaded nubuntu, how do i set up my wireless card? the card claims it has a Prism 2.5 Chipset.
<maksa_86> helo everybody
<jrib> Aesop: there should be an audio/video tab at the top that will give you the codec
<blue_> going to try something be back\hopefully..
<uniq> blue_: you would need to run the commands as the user you added during install, others will fail if they haven't been added to the correct groups.
* Aesop facedesks. 'WMV 9'
<stefg> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<amcq> !easysoure
<ubotu> I know nothing about easysoure
<amcq> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<jrib> Aesop: have you installed mplayer or xine and w32codecs?
<blue_> thanks
<blue_> peace!!1
<jrib> Aesop: vlc won't play wmv9 unless you recompile afaik
<Aesop> jrib, Yeah, Mplayer and xine and the codecs, I was just thinking of that. Wonder why that isn't working....
<Shyne> Im having some problems with XGL + Compiz - logging into an xgl session works , its very slow though and compiz doesnt seem to be running
<Flannel> Shyne: #ubuntu-xgl for XGL support please
<Cntryboy> Does linux native games supposed to be jerkier than windows?
<Shyne> ta
<jrib> Aesop: those should work, can you run 'mplayer /path/to/file.avi' and pastebin the output?
<Flawless> I get errors like this when I try to mount an external usb disk "[  306.834988]  usb 1-7.1: device descriptor read/64, error -32" - anyone knows what error -32 is?
<Aesop> jrib, the command works, sound comes up, no videa, Lemme go drop  the output it into pastebin.
<uniq> bluet_: happy to help, you should add all users you want to be able to use sudo, to the 'admin' group. for users to access removable devices they must also have the 'plugdev' group. there is also floppy, cdrom, audio, scanner, lpadmin (printing admin). and so on.
<Aesop> Ha!
<Aesop> I have no idea what I just did, but it's working.... All I can think of is that I started Mplayer from the command line.
<skavenge> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<uniq> bluet_: sorry, wrong nick, the guy i was addressing just left.
* Aesop goes to poke around with Mplayer....
<kristian> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<CppIsWeird> i have downloaded nubuntu, how do i set up my wireless card? the card claims it has a Prism 2.5 Chipset.
<Niklas_E> is there anything I need to enable in X to be able to run mplayer fullscreen in ubuntu?
<Cntryboy> Anyone know why my unreal tournament is jerky?
<Aesop> jrib, Thanks for the help. It works when I start mplayer from the terminal, but not when I start Mplayer from X and then load the video
<guy> hi you guys, i need help installing wimmodem, can anyone help?
<Aesop> jrib, I think I can live with that.
<jrib> Aesop: ok, well it /should/ work, maybe you can get xine to work.  Check that the path to the codecs is correct.  I'll be watching the soccer game now, gl
<Cntryboy> guy_: look and see if your modem is compatiable and linmodems.org
<Cntryboy> -and +at
<guy> my computer's resolution is 640x480
<Dial_tone> Niklas_E: there shouldn't be
<skavenge> Looking for a way to disable tap-to-click on an alps touchpad in dapper, anyone?
<jrib> Aesop: also you could try renaming your ~/.mplayer directory and see if it works then.  Or running 'gmplayer file.avi' for clues
<Cntryboy> guy: go to linmodems.org to see if your modem is compatiable
<Jerr> this is strange, where is the file to edit to change the text when you login over ssh?
<guy> have downloaded modemtest.gz file
<Aesop> jrib, Alright, I'll give those a go. What would I rename the directory to?
<Cntryboy> guy: most winmodems aren't unless there is a 3rd party linux driver or a driver made for it.
<Jerr> Its not in .bashrc or anywhere I can remember
<jrib> Aesop: mv ~/.mplayer ~/.mplayer.backup
<Aesop> jrib, Reh? Running GMplayer gives me 'Skin Not Found'
<CppIsWeird> i have downloaded nubuntu, how do i set up my wireless card? the card claims it has a Prism 2.5 Chipset.
<Aesop> jrib, I think I know the problem now...
<guy> modem data.txt says that 'a modem was not detected amojnt the above pci devices this indicates that the modem if present has a non standard or ISAA bridge/  ????
<Ackeubu_> Hey guys is xserver the default xviewer for ubuntu?
<CppIsWeird> i have downloaded nubuntu, how do i set up my wireless card? the card claims it has a Prism 2.5 Chipset.
<CppIsWeird> i have downloaded nubuntu, how do i set up my wireless card? the card claims it has a Prism 2.5 Chipset.
<guy> The modem is an ISA modem
<CppIsWeird> i have downloaded nubuntu, how do i set up my wireless card? the card claims it has a Prism 2.5 Chipset.
<CppIsWeird> i have downloaded nubuntu, how do i set up my wireless card? the card claims it has a Prism 2.5 Chipset.
<guy> I ran the modem GZ file from the GUI? in UBUNtu is that ok?
<CppIsWeird> i have downloaded nubuntu, how do i set up my wireless card? the card claims it has a Prism 2.5 Chipset.
<aLPHa_LeaK> CppIsWeird: please dont spam#
<CppIsWeird> i have downloaded nubuntu, how do i set up my wireless card? the card claims it has a Prism 2.5 Chipset.
<uniq> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<CppIsWeird> i have downloaded nubuntu, how do i set up my wireless card? the card claims it has a Prism 2.5 Chipset.
<CppIsWeird> i have downloaded nubuntu, how do i set up my wireless card? the card claims it has a Prism 2.5 Chipset.
<CppIsWeird> i have downloaded nubuntu, how do i set up my wireless card? the card claims it has a Prism 2.5 Chipset.
<CppIsWeird> i have downloaded nubuntu, how do i set up my wireless card? the card claims it has a Prism 2.5 Chipset.
<CppIsWeird> i have downloaded nubuntu, how do i set up my wireless card? the card claims it has a Prism 2.5 Chipset.
<CppIsWeird> i have downloaded nubuntu, how do i set up my wireless card? the card claims it has a Prism 2.5 Chipset.
<LoRez> Warning: `CppIsWeird' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<CppIsWeird> i have downloaded nubuntu, how do i set up my wireless card? the card claims it has a Prism 2.5 Chipset.
<CppIsWeird> i have downloaded nubuntu, how do i set up my wireless card? the card claims it has a Prism 2.5 Chipset.
<CppIsWeird> i have downloaded nubuntu, how do i set up my wireless card? the card claims it has a Prism 2.5 Chipset.
<skavenge> haha
<stefg> STOP SPAM
<aLPHa_LeaK> Ackeubu_: i dont understand your question
<aLPHa_LeaK> what an idiot...
<Chuma> Say, is there any way to make Nautilus preview HTML or OpenDocument files as icons?
<Jerr> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<guy> [spammmer] 
<stefg> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<aLPHa_LeaK> i should tell him about canonical ubuntu commercial support :D
<stefg> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this IRC channel are volunteers. Please be patient and polite. The IRC guidelines can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<evilyoda> anybody else having immediate crashes on starting up any Mono program? For example, banshee just dies and gives me a big old stack trace
<Nuln> Hi. When windows starts, I have this error msg : "hal.dll is corrupted or missing". This is a fresh installation. I had this error next installing ubuntu... Can u help me plz ?
<Aesop> jrib, Got it. Reinstalling the skins package worked.
<Ademan> what's nubuntu?
<Cntryboy> Does anyone know command for fps in unreal tournament original?
<Dial_tone> how often is the locatedb updated?
<Ademan> Cntryboy: my unreal tournament moves at like the speed of light, and i think its "showfps 1"
<aLPHa_LeaK> Dial_tone: weekly iirc
<guy> i have a problem wiht my resolution, it doesnt go above 640x480 how can i change it to at least 800x600?
<Ademan> maybe show_fps 1 or show fps 1
<stefg> nubuntu == ubuntu w/ enlightenment-desktop
<Ackeubu_> aLPHa_LeaK i need to install driver for my grph card on my laptop. it seems as if ATI has drivers for XFree86. they have published driver for my card and a special XFree86 in RPM format. (Red hat?) so can i install their XFree86 or should i find one for ubuntu?! and then install the drivers for my ATI mobility card?
<aLPHa_LeaK> but just do sudo locate -u
<Cntryboy> ademan I was trying show fps 1
<Cntryboy> maybe that was my prob. brb thx
<CppIsWeird> i have downloaded nubuntu, how do i set up my wireless card? the card claims it has a Prism 2.5 Chipset.
<Dial_tone> ok
<CppIsWeird> i have downloaded nubuntu, how do i set up my wireless card? the card claims it has a Prism 2.5 Chipset.
<CppIsWeird> i have downloaded nubuntu, how do i set up my wireless card? the card claims it has a Prism 2.5 Chipset.
<uniq> !ops
<CppIsWeird> i have downloaded nubuntu, how do i set up my wireless card? the card claims it has a Prism 2.5 Chipset.
<CppIsWeird> i have downloaded nubuntu, how do i set up my wireless card? the card claims it has a Prism 2.5 Chipset.
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<CppIsWeird> i have downloaded nubuntu, how do i set up my wireless card? the card claims it has a Prism 2.5 Chipset.
<LoRez> Warning: `CppIsWeird' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<CppIsWeird> i have downloaded nubuntu, how do i set up my wireless card? the card claims it has a Prism 2.5 Chipset.
<CppIsWeird> i have downloaded nubuntu, how do i set up my wireless card? the card claims it has a Prism 2.5 Chipset.
<CppIsWeird> i have downloaded nubuntu, how do i set up my wireless card? the card claims it has a Prism 2.5 Chipset.
<CppIsWeird> i have downloaded nubuntu, how do i set up my wireless card? the card claims it has a Prism 2.5 Chipset.
<Ademan> CppIsWierd: quit spamming, we'll answer your question if you stop...
<CppIsWeird> i have downloaded nubuntu, how do i set up my wireless card? the card claims it has a Prism 2.5 Chipset.
<guy> we dont care anymore
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> CppIsWeird: u gonna get it
<CppIsWeird> i have downloaded nubuntu, how do i set up my wireless card? the card claims it has a Prism 2.5 Chipset.
<CppIsWeird> i have downloaded nubuntu, how do i set up my wireless card? the card claims it has a Prism 2.5 Chipset.
<CppIsWeird> i dont give a fuck really...
<CppIsWeird> i have downloaded nubuntu, how do i set up my wireless card? the card claims it has a Prism 2.5 Chipset.
<Ademan> kick ban already
<CppIsWeird> i have downloaded nubuntu, how do i set up my wireless card? the card claims it has a Prism 2.5 Chipset.
<CppIsWeird> i have downloaded nubuntu, how do i set up my wireless card? the card claims it has a Prism 2.5 Chipset.
<CppIsWeird> i have downloaded nubuntu, how do i set up my wireless card? the card claims it has a Prism 2.5 Chipset.
<CppIsWeird> i have downloaded nubuntu, how do i set up my wireless card? the card claims it has a Prism 2.5 Chipset.
<CppIsWeird> i have downloaded nubuntu, how do i set up my wireless card? the card claims it has a Prism 2.5 Chipset.
<LoRez> Warning: `CppIsWeird' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<CppIsWeird> i have downloaded nubuntu, how do i set up my wireless card? the card claims it has a Prism 2.5 Chipset.
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> CppIsWeird: use windoes the , nub
<CppIsWeird> i have downloaded nubuntu, how do i set up my wireless card? the card claims it has a Prism 2.5 Chipset.
<CppIsWeird> i have downloaded nubuntu, how do i set up my wireless card? the card claims it has a Prism 2.5 Chipset.
<CppIsWeird> i have downloaded nubuntu, how do i set up my wireless card? the card claims it has a Prism 2.5 Chipset.
<CppIsWeird> i have downloaded nubuntu, how do i set up my wireless card? the card claims it has a Prism 2.5 Chipset.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@pool-70-104-186-103.norf.east.verizon.net]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<guy> stop wasting bandwidth!
<Ademan> if you can't handle c++ you suck at life
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<SonicChao> Thank you...heez
<guy> ok
<SonicChao> Stupid spammers
<guy> so anyone want to help me with resolution?
<SonicChao> What's nubuntu?
<guy> sudo ???? to get into xconfig
<Ackeubu_>  aLPHa_LeaK i need to install driver for my grph card on my laptop. it seems as if ATI has drivers for XFree86. they have published driver for my card and a special XFree86 in RPM format. (Red hat?) so can i install their XFree86 or should i find one for ubuntu?! and then install the drivers for my ATI mobility card?
<Cntryboy> ademan: showfps 1 didn't work do I need to add "   " also?
<Ademan> ubuntu with enlightenment desktop
<Jerr> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<guy> yes
<guy> lol ineed to get a resolution on my resolution problem hehe
<aLPHa_LeaK> no, i think fluxbox
<guy> need to run xconfig\
<Ademan> the quotes? no, i'm sorry, i havent played original UT in a long time, especially since on newer computers it seems to be too fast for its own good
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<guy> whats the command to re-install gnome gui config
<Cntryboy> ademan: well do u know how to get my fps to show?
<Ademan> aLPHa_LeaK: oh, well i was just regurgitating lol, so that very well may be
<Dial_tone> xscreensaver keeps locking my box up
<SonicChao> Ah...nUbuntu doesn't use XFCE, or even KDE...
<guy> pleeze anyone help?
<guy> !
<Cntryboy> guy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<amcq> thanks got it working
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<Jerr> damn, what do you call the login text?
<Ademan> OH OH OH!!!! Cntryboy ITS "stat fps" (without quotes)
<amcq> i had to change some of my repositories and voila away it goes
<Cntryboy> ademan: okay let me try that thx
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-70-104-186-103.norf.east.verizon.net]  by tritium
<Jerr> like "Ubuntu comes with Absolutely NO Warranty"
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<Jerr> when you login to a shell (over SSH in this case)
<neopsyche> could someone please helpme
<skavenge> Looking for a way to disable tap-to-click on an alps touchpad in dapper, anyone? Or a way to make it less sensitive at the vary least..
<aLPHa_LeaK> Jerr: motd
<Flannel> Jerr: MOTD, usually.
<aLPHa_LeaK> hehe
<Jerr> ah
<kristian> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<aLPHa_LeaK> can be changed in /etc/motd
<Jerr> thanks
<Jerr> on most systems its like in the .bashrc
<Cntryboy> ademan: that shows my frames per msec and its at 12
<bijan> how can I get my thumbmosuebuttons to work (forth and back) and how can I integrate them into cedega
<Cntryboy> ademan: I thought the fps would be different than frames, and atleast in the 80's lol
<refuze> i'm having issues with glx on an intel i810.. i've searched and can't find a solution. can anybody help me?
<njan> Jerr, you may also want to look at /etc/issue
<neutrinomass> ubotu, tell bijan about mouse
<KenSentMe> Cntryboy: i thought fps is frames per second
<njan> Jerr, issue/issue.net are displayed prior to logon (man issue)
<neopsyche> thankx
<neopsyche> got command
<Cntryboy> it is
<ikken> what's an easy way to make gnome kinda transparent?
<Cntryboy> but what I meant was, it should atleast be 80's or more
<Gullstad> how make a "netsend" over ubuntu?
<Cntryboy> not 12
<Cntryboy> 9-12
<aLPHa_LeaK> Gullstad: wall?
<brupp> hello everyone
<Gullstad> aLPHa_LeaK: Give me an exaple?
<mikeo1> is there a way to install flash player with amd64
<mikeo1> to watch flash movies and stuff
<aLPHa_LeaK> Gullstad: that just sends a message to everybody logged in on the box.
<Ackeubu_> how do I install a deb package in terminal?
<neutrinomass> Ackeubu_: 'sudo dpkg -i blah.deb'
<Flannel> Ackeubu_: apt-get
<aLPHa_LeaK> Flannel: no
<Flannel> man apt-get
<Flannel> ack
<Gullstad> aLPHa_LeaK: That would work fine.
<Jerr> can I still make user-specific login messages
<Cntryboy> ackeubu: sudo apt-get install
<aLPHa_LeaK> Gullstad: "wall -", type your text, press enter, press ctrl-d and done
<Jerr> so that one user has a message with information for using his account, another can just have fortune, etc.
<Ackeubu_> flannel  i need to install driver for my grph card on my laptop. it seems as if ATI has drivers for XFree86. they have published driver for my card and a special XFree86 in RPM format. (Red hat?) so can i install their XFree86 or should i find one for ubuntu?! and then install the drivers for my ATI mobility card?
<facefaceface> hi, how do I get the batterly life of my monitor from teh cmd line?
<Ackeubu_> How do i install a rpm package?
<Cntryboy> ademan: isn't fps different than frames per millisec?
<aLPHa_LeaK> Jerr: use a .bashrc instead of a motd
<aLPHa_LeaK> Cntryboy: without the milli ;)
<Flannel> !alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat package management system. Not nearly as good as apt/dpkg. Avoid using .rpm packages on Ubuntu and if you really need them, use alien.
<Cntryboy> alpha_leak: what?
<moonlite> Ackeubu_: have you tried installing the ati drivers in universe?
<moonlite> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jerr> ok, thanks
<JW> how to define domain name / workgroup name for a LAN
<Cntryboy> alpha_leak: I'm trying to see fps in unrealtournament 99, stat fps shows frames per millisec not frames per sec
<aLPHa_LeaK> Cntryboy: fps is frames per millisec without the milli ;)
<Cntryboy> oh ok
<aLPHa_LeaK> Cntryboy: dunno how to do that
<Ackeubu_> Flannel I used alien but the generated deb package generates errors so i cant install..
<Cntryboy> so fps is the same as fpms?
<Ackeubu_> moonlite yes i think i did
<Cntryboy> i didn't know that
<Flannel> Ackeubu_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RPM/AlienHowto
<Cntryboy> ms is big differenence in seconds
<grimboy> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<aLPHa_LeaK> Cntryboy: no, one fpms is 1000 fps
<Jerr> so in .bashrc, I need to echo what I want with like echo Text or what?
<brupp> I installed Dapper server on an elderly AMD K6-2 and it does only boot just after GRUB and then the system cold restarts. What could I do here?
<aLPHa_LeaK> Jerr: yeah at the end of the file
<Jerr> ok
<Cntryboy> alpha_leak: well my game 006.2 ms
<Ackeubu_> Flannel i used alien as described. but i stile cant install the generated deb package.
<yallaman> i installed nvidia-glx and nvidia kernel via apt-get as in the guide..but when i do "glxinfo | grep direct " i get: direct rendering: No ..whats wrong?
<Cntryboy> how many fps would that be
<aLPHa_LeaK> Jerr: or if you want fortune just type "fortune" and the packages you want
<Ackeubu_> moonlite i have the xserver ati driver installed.
<Jerr> ok
<aLPHa_LeaK> Cntryboy: *1000?
<mikeo1> how come sound doesnt work with flash player running in wine
<Ackeubu_> moonlite i stil cant change my screen resolution to above 1024x800
<Cntryboy> no way my card is running at that speed though
<Cntryboy> something is up, its jerky as crap
<Cntryboy> 6.2ms x 1000 theres no way its that fast
<Cntryboy> most games on windows is from 80-100 fps
<tdn> For some reason the Ubuntu splash screen doesn't come up on one of my computers during bootup. How come? How do I fix it?
<JW> how do I define a domain name / workgroup name for a LAN
<xenex> Anyone know how to make an iPod Video work with 6.06?
<Ackeubu_> moonlite lspci shows 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 7145
<tritium> JW: sudo dpkg-reconfigure samba-common
<mathieu> how do you wake up your system from hibernation in Ubuntu ?
<Flannel> xenex: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/iPodVideo
<Cntryboy> alpha_leak: 0.0062 second
<tritium> mathieu: power button
<Cntryboy> so what would be the fps? 62?
<ajayc> whihch is better kubuntu or ubuntu?
<mathieu> tritium: and if the power button is rebooting the computer ?
<xenex> Flannel: I'm not looking to put videos on my iPod. I just listen to songs.
<aLPHa_LeaK> Cntryboy: you have a frame every 0.0062 seconds or what?
<mikeo1> how do i get sound to work with flash player running in wine
<^richiefrich> ajayc what do u want kde or gnome
<pike_> ajayc: xubuntu :)
<ajayc> whihch is better kubuntu or ubuntu?
<Cntryboy> no
<ajayc> pike_, that is giving me probs
<facefaceface> exit
<Cntryboy> 006.2 frames per millisec
<aLPHa_LeaK> ajayc: depends
<moonlite> Ackeubu_: i don't own an ASTI device so i wouldn't know anything further. But i knew of that binarydriver-guide that's all.
<^richiefrich> ajayc what do u want kde or gnome
<yallaman> no one to help newb?
<ajayc> pike_, i installed et and the game screen askew towards the left
<tritium> mathieu: are you _sure_?  It should look like it's booting until it starts to restore state from the swap partition.
<pike_> ajayc: i would recommend trying both and see which environment you like
<ajayc> ^richiefrich, anything
<^richiefrich> ajayc then install one
<ajayc> are they same?
<^richiefrich> ajayc there the same one uses kde one uses gnome
<neopsyche> question
<ajayc> pike_, help me with the et prob
<mathieu> tritium: i am sure, i don't have a swap partition but i have a swap file that lives on the partition do you think that this could be the problem ?
<yallaman> i installed nvidia-glx and nvidia kernel via apt-get as in the guide..but when i do "glxinfo | grep direct " i get: direct rendering: No ..whats wrong?
<neopsyche> can I change my resolution setings in xorg and then do i have to reboot for changes to take effect?\
<Ackeubu_> moonlite think the guide dont apply for ATI mobility radeon X1400
<ajayc> ^richiefrich, which do u suggest
<pike_> ajayc: one game you are trying to play is displaying wrong?
<^richiefrich> ajayc u dont want to know :)
<ajayc> pike_, Enemy Territory
<ajayc> ^richiefrich, tell me
<psilon> resolution is stuck on 640x480
<^richiefrich> ajayc  gentoo
<ajayc> ^richiefrich, i am on gentoo
<pike_> neotard: just alt-ctrl-backspace that will restart x
<Flannel> xenex: alright, well, whatever you want, heres your choice of docs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=Ipod&titlesearch=Titles
<katie> hi can someone help me make an audio disk from mp3?  i just updated to dapper and it states:  the plugin to handle audio/mpeg is not installed but it plays fine on xmms
<Ackeubu_> moonlite this is my card and install instructions for redhat. https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.25.18-inst.html
<ajayc> pike_, my game prob?
<Jerr> !help
<pike_> ajayc: nvidia or ati?
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Flannel> !tell psilon about resolution
<xenex> Flannel: Nevermind. The iPod works now. I guess it didn't mount because the iPod was charging.
<mikeo1> how do i get sound working with wine
<Ackeubu_> moonlite but ofcourse i am on a ubuntu
<crimsun_> katie: install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<ajayc> pike_, Intel 915
<katie> thanks crimsun_ :)
<ajayc> pike_, Intel 915
<pike_> ajayc: ah is 3d accel working ok?
<neotard> pike_:  eh?
<Ackeubu_> SO is it possible to install rpms??
<ajayc> pike_, yupps
<tritium> mathieu: absolutely
<tritium> mathieu: you need a swap partition to hibernate
<pike_> neotard: when you make change to xorg.conf file dont worry about rebooting just restart x
<mathieu> tritium: but i do have a swap file that I activate with swapon
<neotard> pike_:  great to know, since I already did.
<pike_> ajayc: do you know what driver youre using? i810?
<ajayc> pike_, i915
<Ackeubu_> Flannel the error i get when i install from the deb version of my package is pkg: error processing fglrx-4-3-0_8.25.18-1_i386.deb (--install): trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/ati.xpm', which is also in package fglrx-control
<psilon> thaks x is working now at 1024x768
<pike_> ajayc: not sure thats what im using and i havent had any problems
<tritium> mathieu: that won't work with hibernate
<Ackeubu_> Flannel is there a fix for that you think>
<Ackeubu_> Flannel can i get around the ati.xpm error mess
<pike_> ajayc: i915 i mean
<ajayc> pike_, what r u using? xubuntu?
<rye> How do i remove Ubuntu 5.10 from my laptop and keep Windows? I want a fresh install of Windows and Ubuntu
<pike_> ajayc: yes. are you using dapper?
<katie> crimsun_: i install that package and i get the same error
<ajayc> pike_, yes
<crimsun_> katie: with what app?
<mathieu> tritium: thanks for the help, i'm backing up my files as we speak
<katie> crimsun_: gnomebaker
<tritium> mathieu: sure.
<crimsun_> katie: gnomebaker needs the older gstreamer0.8-mad
<katie> crimsun_:  oh...i have k3b too
<BSoDirl> Quick question: anyone compile wine from source on breezy and get nothing?
<siriusnova> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<katie> crimsun_:  what app would you recommend to do it?
<crimsun_> katie: and k3b would need libk3b2-mp3
<psilon> hello
<pike_> ajayc: youll have to ask someon wiser than me sorry :)
<ajayc> pike_, ?
<crimsun_> katie: I normally use Serpentine.
<ajayc> pike_, someone wiser like?
<psilon> can someone help, now ive restarted and the resolution is at 1024 but i need to reconfig my mouse that is not ps2 to serial
<rye> How do i remove Ubuntu 5.10 from my laptop and keep Windows? I want a fresh install of Windows and Ubuntu
<psilon> :-)
<simp> hello a problem over here, ubuntu install doesn't detect my keyboard i use version 5.10 of ubuntu install cd and my keyboard is logitech Y-ST39
<Ackeubu_> flannel uuups its installed hehe. i removed the packages that was causing the problem
<crimsun_> katie: should be installed by default in Applications> Sound & Video>
<katie> crimsun_:  yep, and it appears to work
<BSoDirl> anyone ever use wine on ubuntu? :\
<kristian> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<katie> crimsun_:  i have nero linux, k3b, and gnomebaker
<psilon> try using an emulator for windoze within linux on your laptop
<pike_> ajayc: i guess you could try reconfiguring xorg "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" or try a different resolution
<psilon> with linux as the core system
<psilon> ;-)
<Ackeubu_> how do i run a file that ends with .run???
<katie> crimsun_:  couldnt get any of them to work :)
<tronica> Ackeubu_, sh filename.run
<Ackeubu_> tronica thanks
<psilon> how do i edit mouse
<benoy> hi all, I have installed xubuntu and tried to play a video file but only the video plays, there is no sound.  Is there supposed to be a sound when xubuntu turns on like there is in ubuntu because I don't hear anything.  When I had breezy-ubuntu, the sound worked fine but with dapper-xubuntu, I don't hear a thing
<crimsun_> katie: none of them work after installing the aforementioned packages?
<psilon> my mouse isnt working
<psilon> please help
<moonlite> Ackeubu_: 8.24.8 adds support for X1400 according to this: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ATI_Mobility_Radeon_X1400
<ajayc> pike_, thankx will try that
<katie> crimsun_: serpentine works
<moonlite> Ackeubu_: and ubuntu uses 8.25.18
<BSoDirl> psilon: every other distro I use has no prob. with wine :[
<psilon> ok
<moonlite> Ackeubu_: what happens when you type "glxinfo | grep Direct Rendering" ?
<BSoDirl> and I compile it too.
<crimsun_> katie: did you install gstreamer0.8-mad and libk3b2-mp3?
<Ackeubu_> moonlite thanks alot.. ooh im gonna check glxinfo
<psilon> no im not running wine was just mentoioning it to another person
<psilon> but need help with mouse
<psilon> ubotu mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ManyButtonsMouseHowto - Enabling serial mouse: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SerialMouseHowto
<crimsun_> katie: installing those two additional packages should allow you to burn mp3s "directly" in both gnomebaker and k3b
<moonlite> Ackeubu_: "direct rendering" :)
<BSoDirl> that was me :>
<moonlite> no caps as i said
<MrStein> On 6.06 desktop CD, how do I get the boot prompt ?
<Ackeubu_> moonlite grep: Rendering: No such file or directory
<Ackeubu_> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<g-nome> anyone knows how to add these repos? (http://listengnome.free.fr/index.php?nom_page=download)
<moonlite> Ackeubu_: you made a typo
<moonlite> or i made a typo obviously
<risto> Any good download links? New user - damn MP3
<katie> crimsun_:  cool thanks itraries? works :)  how do you keep track of all those lib
<Ackeubu_> moonlite okay
<moonlite> Ackeubu_: glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"
<crimsun_> katie: developers should know "something"
<katie> crimsun_:  cool thanks it works :)  how do you keep track of all those lib
<katie> crimsun_:  i guess so :)
<jajaja-> the installer keeps crashing when I try to install :(
<risto> arrg
<simp> hello a problem over here, ubuntu install doesn't detect my keyboard i use version 5.10 of ubuntu install cd and my keyboard is logitech Y-ST39
<pike_> benoy: i had to do this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16385  both times i installed dapper youll prob have to adjust it to your setup
<g-nome> if it says: "deb http://theli.free.fr/packages/dapper/ ./", can i just add EXACTLY this to sources.list and it would work then?
<Ackeubu_> moonlite Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". direct rendering: No
* BSoDirl is scared of dapper
<Lynoure> risto: download links for what?
<tronica> simp, is that a usb board
<moonlite> Ackeubu_: then i'm thinking that you installed the drivers in universe wrong
<skavenge> Looking for a way to disable tap-to-click on an alps touchpad in dapper, anyone? Or a way to make it less sensitive at the vary least..
<risto> MP3 play -----er
<tronica> simp,  try using a usb to ps/2
<Lynoure> risto: player software does come with ubuntu. Easyubuntu is the easiest way to install the codecs
<simp> tronica: it is a ps2 keyboard
<katie> crimsun_:  my roomate is very thankful, she give you a kiss...thanks for being a developer!
<tronica> simp, hmm
<simp> tronica: and it does go straight into the ps2 port
<Lynoure> risto: google for that and you'll find it.
<moonlite> Ackeubu_: did you go through the steps at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI correctly?
<Ackeubu_> moonlite i jsut uninstalled some xorg86 driver as rpm aliend to deb and installed the ati driver
<risto> Codecs
<MrStein> boot prompt, does anyone know how to get to it ?
<Ackeubu_> moonlite no not yet :)
<kristian> How do i get webcameras work with kopete?
<risto> Lets tr that
<fijam> hello. Simple question: How to add multiverse repositories in Xubuntu
<moonlite> Ackeubu_: what are you saying? you first tried red hats packages before testing the native ones? :)
<Lynoure> risto: no, google for Easyubuntu to find it
<g-nome> if it says: "deb http://theli.free.fr/packages/dapper/ ./", can i just add EXACTLY this to sources.list and it would work then?
<tronica> simp,  i can't really suggest anything, other than to post in the forums for better help
<simp> !tell fijam about multiverse
<simp> tronica: thanks for trying to help :)
<Lynoure> !tell risto about easyubuntu
<Ackeubu_> moonlite i used the once i found in the ubuntu synaptic didnt work and now i tested the drivers from atis home page. i dont know if i need to restart my x though..
<kkman> hi
<pike_> MrStein: you are trying to get to the console?
<Ackeubu_> moonlite bear with me a litle i will restart and come back okay?!
<moonlite> Ackeubu_: yeah you need to restart
<moonlite> Ackeubu_: sure
<kkman> I installed a wifi card (ndiswrapper) but it was named eth1. how do i change its name to wlan0 ?
<fijam> simp: thanks
<simp> :)
<Lynoure> risto: or just go to http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ to get it
<flo>  i'm having this problem, when i put a cd in the cdrom drive i get the icon of the cd on the desktop for about 2 sec then it disapears and i cant acces the content of any cd , what's hapening?
<MrStein> pike_ : I am trying to get to the boot prompt ;-)
<MrStein> of the CD
<pike_> MrStein: gotcha, sorry i havent tried the new live/install cd
<kkman> [Re-Asking]  how do i change the name of a NIC from wth1 to wlan0 ?
<tritium> kkman: /etc/iftab
<hanasaki> anyone using adzapper + squid on 6.06 dapper?  for some reason adzapper cant get to the files to replace ads with
<hanasaki> 2. URL path: /zaps/no-op.html
<yallaman> i could need some help enable direct rendring on my nvidia card..did apt-get install nvidia-glx as told in the guides...but direct dont work for me
<kkman> tritium: please be more specific...
<risto> I am (in) google now
<tritium> kkman: you can specify it in that file.  "man iftab" for more info
<Lynoure> risto: I already gave you the direct link... see above
<psilon> how can i configure my mouse in badger?
<risto> Thanx verrrrrry much
<psilon> i need to edit some command lines but cant remember how
<psilon> changed resolution to higher but need to change to serial mouse, mouse not working'
<pike_> psilon: suod dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pike_> psilon: er that is sudo not suod :)
<Lynoure> risto: Ole hyv :)
<psilon> thanks pike!
<psilon> ;-)
<garryF> to edit the xorg.conf and hand change your mouse do sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<risto> Have I died and gone to Linux...tack so mycket
<scott__> i am in desperate need of help :(, amarok has decided to nuke all my music off of my ipod :(, all but 256 tracks :@ grrrrrrrrrrrr, this is first time i used linux with my ipod as i haven't trusted it not to mess it up and now it has on the first go :@, is there any way to recover these songs as i didnt have space to back them up from windows when converting from windows to linux so my only copy was on my ipod, thats 25gig of music ive lost if not, someone
<scott__> please help me retrieve it back
<tommie-> i got some java problems on hoary
<garryF> I believe there are several articles on recovering songs from an ipod that can be found via google.
<pike_> scott__: im not sure what file system ipods use but im sure you can recover them
<tommie-> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError
<Ackeubu_> hey im back, no luck with my ati drivers..
<scott__> pike_,  its formatted in windows so i believe its fat32
<tommie-> like classpath isnt being recognized/
<loststar4545> i compiled my own kernel using the guide on the ubuntu files if i save the .deb files  that i made cam o install them on a clean install
<tritium> loststar4545: yes
<tommie-> java version "1.5.0_07"
<tommie-> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_07-b03)
<tommie-> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 1.5.0_07-b03, mixed mode)
<tommie-> JAVA_HOME="/usr/java/jdk1.5.0_07"
<SmartUnix> Hello
<Jack_Sparrow> scott__: you can use a windows reccovery program.  I would try to get an image of the ipod before going any further.
<Ackeubu_> I need install instructions for mobility radeon 1400!!!
<tommie-> PATH="/usr/local/ant/bin:/usr/java/jdk1.5.0_07/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games"
<mikeo1> how do i get wine to work with sound
<mikeo1> and flash player running in wine
<mikeo1> on amd64
<mikeo1> wine is running in lib32 or something
<garryF> might be able to even mount the ipod as a drive.
<Jack_Sparrow> mikeo1: Is wine part of the basic install, I didnt see it in the debs..
<tommie-> anybody know wtf is wrong
<scott__> Jack_Sparrow, how would i go about doing that?
<yoshiznit123> hi, i'm looking to buy a new graphics card (probably nvidia), are certain cards better supported than others under linux?
<mikeo1> i dunno
<Jack_Sparrow> scott__: do you have a ms box available?
<scott__> Jack_Sparrow, no :(
<mikeo1> Wine 0.9.11
<sword> whats up
<Jack_Sparrow> k I will check
<tommie-> Ubuntu 4.0.1-4ubuntu9
<pike_> yoshiznit123: not probably def nvidia other than that you should be fine
<sword> has anyone compiled linux 2.6.16 and used the nvidia driver with it?
<yoshiznit123> tommie, hoary's pretty old, have you tried dapper? sun's java is in the dapper repos
<scott__> Jack_Sparrow, ive found a windows program that says it will recover songs from an ipod though, trying it through wine atm
<sword> i'm having trouble...probably somethign with the frame buffer
<tommie-> on amd64
<tommie-> jdk-1_5_0_07-linux-amd64.bin
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<__mikem> um, where are the kernel headers located in ubuntu, I am trying to install vmware tools
<tommie-> well it worked before
<Jack_Sparrow> I have done that to my Ipod as well
<tommie-> then after reformat, all of a sudden classpath si messed
<psilon> says no write permission for file "/etc/x11/xorg.conf"
<psilon> hmm
<tommie-> this is a dedicated server
<scott__> Jack_Sparrow, program doesn runt under wine :(
<tritium> __mikem: in the linux-headers-$(uname -r) package
<Jack_Sparrow> Most direct access programs wont work
<Jack_Sparrow> HEy imb
<pike_> psilon: you need to preface any command requiring super user access with sudo like sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<imbrandon> sup Jack_Sparrow
<pike_> psilon: better to use gksudo when youre in a graphical environment
<SmartUnix> please , i want ask please can i found tool for Linux help me to write boot sector in the first sector of floppy ?
<Jack_Sparrow> nothing..
<psilon> thanks
<psilon> hmm
<Jack_Sparrow> scott, just find a friend with an MS box, that will fix it..
<psilon> gtk warning cannot open display
<skavenge> boy thats the third time frostwire has locked up my x session when i tried to start it, wierd
<imbrandon> Jack_Sparrow, you know you can use imb<tab key> to say the full name too ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> YEs, thanks..
<Jack_Sparrow> Fat fingers and a lazy afternoon.. :)
<__mikem> tritium, what dirrectory will it install to
<imbrandon> heheh
<tommie-> i also try to export
<scott__> Jack_Sparrow,  true, will ave to go down a mates house, still annoying :(
<tommie-> CLASSPATH="/usr/java/jdk1.5.0_07/jre/lib:/usr/java/jdk1.5.0_07/lib:/drftpd/lib:."
<tommie-> never recognizes
<Chetic> How do you search for packages using apt-get?
<tommie-> Chetic try apt-cache search
<imbrandon> Chetic, sudo apt-cache search <pkg name>
<Ackeubu_> Heeey guys.. I GOT MY CARD TO WORK thank you so much!!!!
<imbrandon> or partial pkg name
<Chetic> thank you tommie- and imbrandon!
<Ackeubu_> Flannel Thank you so much
<Ackeubu_> Moonlite thank you so much!!
<patrick_king> im having get INTEL 830 M GRAPHICS linux drivers for my dell c400 does anyone know where i can get these drivers
<patrick_king> trouble^
<Nathanael> trouble?
<patrick_king> im having TROUBLE getting get INTEL 830 M GRAPHICS linux drivers for my dell c400 does anyone know where i can get these drivers
<imbrandon> patrick_king, that should use the i810 drivers already loaded in ubuntu
<patrick_king> i missed the trouble
<imbrandon> patrick_king, please dont repeate
<Nathanael> ah
<patrick_king> it is using the i810 but it doesnt seem to run very well
<SeanTater> patrick_king: chances are, they are already there, you could do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<imbrandon> patrick_king, thats the correct drivers, whats your problems ( how doesnt "it work very well"
<imbrandon> )
<monkey89> hey - trying to get my network interface running on startup - it runs dhcp fine, but for some reason it isn't automatically associating with the wireless essid.  anyone know why this might be happening?  /etc/network/interfaces looks fine
<psilon> still cant edit xorg
<monkey89> it has two words in quotes, could that be why?
<psilon> any ideas?
<SeanTater> monkey89: wep or pra on?
<monkey89> nope, very simple
<monkey89> (The essid has two words)
<stephan__> I'm trying to setup graphics acceleration for the ATI radeon 9000 card on my laptop, but I'm running into some trouble. FIrst, I attempted installing the official ATI drivers but that didn't seem to work so I followed ATI's instructions to uninstall them. Then, I tried the method on this page for installing dapper drake's included driver: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide. fglrxinfo is now giving me a bunch of
<stephan__>  lines with "API ERROR" on them.
<pike_> monkey89: try sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces you should have an entry that says auto eth0 or somesuch i think
<scott__> Jack_Sparrow,  just plugged my ipod back in, rythm box can see ALL the songs on it (and play them) only they arent all listed on my ipod, so it seems the ipod databse on the ipod has got corrupt? any way i can fix this?
<monkey89> pike_, yeah - the whole file is fine, its the exact same as I used at home... its just that its not associating to the essid i have set in it
<monkey89> could that be because its in quotes?
<risto> aarg! xml? or sh (installation)
<imbrandon> scott__, you will most like ly have to restore it ( from the apple software ) if thats the case
<patrick_king> seantater: what should i put for the memory for video card i have 256mb installed
<Nathanael> scott: Have you tried Amarok?
<psilon> says cannot open display
<yallaman> anyone able to give a n00b a hand getting direct rendering working on nvidia? im going crazy here..:/
<Jack_Sparrow> scott__: I dont know about that, I would pull them with rythem and save them to your PC the when you push them back Ipod should see them
<g-nome> is there a command to CLEAN up and remove all unneeded files/dependencies?
<matth-w> Trying to install znes on my machine, and I can't seem to get it installed completely
<SeanTater> patrick_king: I;m not sure, but I think you may be able to leave that alone
<scott__> Nathanael, thats what borked it in the first place :D
<SeanTater> patrick_king: gtg sorry
<Nathanael> ah
<garryF> yallaman google for easybuntu and run that script. It should install your graphics driver
<patrick_king> wats 32mb in kb
<sysdoc> Does anyone have a url with instructions on how to import email from a previous Evolution into anothers users Evolution?
<psilon> anyone?
<g-nome> is there a command to CLEAN up and remove all unneeded files/dependencies?
<monkey89> here's my interfaces file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16387
<ThalesMan44> Bonswaar tout le monde !
<psilon> i need to edit config file to get mouse working any ideas?
<ThalesMan44> arf mdr i'm french :s
<neoncode> Hey I used that gnome network manager panel applet to connect to a wireless network. But I chose the wrong type of Enycription. How do I delete that network entry or change it?
<yallaman> running it now garryF ..but i allready installed nvidia-glx as it says in the guide..hope "easy" will fix it then
<garryF> yallaman Crosssing fingers.
<Nathanael> Double-click the network icon in the tray and configure
<g-nome> is there a command to CLEAN up and remove all unneeded files/dependencies?
<neoncode> Nathanael: Double-clicking brings up the menu thing then closes it again.
<Jack_Sparrow> scott__: WIll acdeesee work under wine? There is an Ipod plugin for it that really works well..
<monkey89> hey - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16387 is my interfaces file - but it isnt setting the essid, im using ndiswrapper, whats wrong?
<scott__> Jack_Sparrow, not a clue, never used it before :), trying gtkpod see if its got anything in there that could fix it
<pike_> monkey89: well in bash id suggest word1\ word2 instead of the quotes but im not sure
<Pelo> afternoon folks   does ubuntu have a little app to dispaly my ul/dl speed in the taskbar ?
<Nathanael> ?
<Nathanael> then close it?
<Nathanael> *closes
<Nathanael> ?
<neoncode> Yea...
<neoncode> It;s only a drop down box thing.
<larson9999> what does ubuntu use instead of modprobe.preoload ?
<sysdoc> g-nome, apt-get clean
<yallaman> garryF  i got this error..after "easy" was done http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16388
<sysdoc> g-nome, see man apt-get
<g-nome> sysdoc: thanks! does it also work for aptitude?
<neoncode> It's this NetworkManager Applet 0.6.2 thing
<Jack_Sparrow> scott__: can you mount it as a drive?
<Nathanael> neoncode: System>Administration>Networking
<sysdoc> g-nome, close it first
<Nathanael> Then chose your interface, and chose properties
<larson9999> modules
<g-nome> close what?
<scott__> Jack_Sparrow, yes, ive got it mounted atm, rythmbox and gtkpod can see ALL my songs, but on my ipod i can only see a few....
<garryF> yallaman change the driver from nv to nvidia
<sysdoc> g-nome, aptitude
<garryF> yallaman sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> scott__:  since it is mounted you should be able to copy them to a different location
<neoncode> Nathanael: Nope... that's not it... This is compleatly diffrent...
<Nathanael> ?
<scott__> Jack_Sparrow, if worst comes to worst i will copy them off ipod to pc then back to ipod, but it means i will loose play counts, play lists etc
<g-nome> sysdoc: if nothing is shown, that mean nothing is to be cleaned?
<mikeo1> hell yeah finally got flash sound working with amd64 in wine with firefox
<yallaman> Section "Device"
<yallaman>     Identifier     "NVIDIA Corporation NV36 [GeForce PCX 5750] "
<yallaman>     Driver         "nvidia"        it was there from before
<Nathanael> You are trying ot change your encyption type- correct?
<Jack_Sparrow> scott__: that is better than losing all your music..
<Nathanael> I assume from WEP to WPA or something...
<scott__> Jack_Sparrow, definately :), cheers for ur help so far :()
<scott__> *:)
<garryF> yallman sec ...
<Jack_Sparrow> Np, Ipods can be tricky
<scott__> just dont know if i wanna trust linux with it again :(
<scott__> cant be doing with another scare like this :)
<sysdoc> g-nome, probably means nothing was there or it cleaned it out
<garryF> yallaman try this sudo nvidia-glx-config enable then hit ctrl-alt-backspace. If you see the nvidia splash screen or your screensavers euphoria is animated it worked.
<scott__> if i click 'sync' in gtkpod will it delete all files from my ipod if i dont have them in my pc/library? or just re-write the itunes database with any changes i may have amde to files on my ipod?
<Jack_Sparrow> scott__: I loaded up the wifes Ipod once and havent messed with it much since
<scott__> Jack_Sparrow, lol
<g-nome> is it a good thing a program is written in python
<ThalesMan44> french here mdr?
<yallaman> i get the same error here
<g-nome> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<yallaman> and the nvidia splash have been here all the time
<Pelo> !internet
<ubotu> I know nothing about internet
<garryF> yallaman Oh than your nvidia hardware accelleration is already working.
<tritium> yallaman: nvidia splash means you're already using the proprietary driver
<Pelo> !bandwidth
<ubotu> I know nothing about bandwidth
<yallaman> also the screensaver works
<chopchop_> anyone knows how to take a screenshot in ubuntu?
<g-nome> print screen
<Pelo> !banwidth
<ubotu> I know nothing about banwidth
<tritium> chopchop_: the printscreen button
<ThalesMan44> merci ubotu
<Jack_Sparrow> chopchop_: there are tools for that in the debs
<chopchop_> tritium: then paste it in gimp?
<nathanael> scott__: I have used my 3G iPod multiple times with Amarok, and without issues....
<sysdoc> !network
<ubotu> I know nothing about network
<sysdoc> lol
<sysdoc> putz
<chopchop_> ok thanks guys, will try
<yallaman> admin@nixbox:~/easyubuntu$ glxinfo | grep direct
<yallaman> direct rendering: No
<tritium> chopchop_: it opens a dialog box so you can save it
<g-nome> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<yallaman> thats my prob
<Pelo> ubotu doesnm'T iknow mucjh does he
<ubotu> I know nothing about doesnm'T iknow mucjh does he
<g-nome> he does
<Pelo> !widget
<ubotu> I know nothing about widget
<garryF> sec ...
<sysdoc> lol
<g-nome> ubotu ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<scott__> nathanael, well it screwed my 5g up :(, do you know if i press sync in gtkpod whether it will mess my ipod up as i havent any music on my pc or will it just re-write itunes db on my ipod with any changes i mighta made?
<tritium> Pelo: please, conduct your experiments in a private query with ubotu
<chopchop_> tritium: nothing happen? im using xfce not gnome
<nathanael> Sorry Mate, Don't use GTKPod
<tritium> chopchop_: oh, I don't know in xfce
<scott__> ok np
<nathanael> !nothing
<ubotu> I know nothing about nothing
<nathanael> lol
<Pelo> tritium I'm not experimenting, I am actualy trying to get some help
<g-nome> chopchop_: you can download a small program with sybnapitc
<g-nome> chopchop_: just make a search (in synaptic) for "screenshot"
<chopchop_> g-nome: what is the name please?
<__mikem> ONce I install the right package, in whoat dirrectory are the header files installed?
<g-nome> chopchop_: it's a widget for the toolbar
<pike_> Pelo: he's no dpkg now thats a bot
<tritium> Pelo: you can ask questions in the channel.  You can also query ubotu privately
<garryF> say yallaman and you have this in your modules section .... Load	"dri"
<chopchop_> g-nome: found it, thanks
<__mikem> tritium, once I install that package, what dirrectory are the linux headers installed
<Pelo> tritium thanks
<garryF> say yallaman and this at the end? Section "DRI"
<garryF> 	Mode	0666
<garryF> EndSection
<killaz> I want a mount to automount when I login..... how can I do that with /etc/fstab?
<Pelo> I am looking for a little ap to display my connections speed in the taskbar  anyone have a clue ?
<tommie-> anybody know about this classpath problem i have with hoary with latest java installed, ive exported everything correctly but still wont recognize any classes
<tritium> __mikem: I don't recall.  please "dpkg -L <packagename>" to find out where files in a package are
<yallaman> nope
<grimboy> Is there a linux program for cleaning up semi-corrupt video? I remember something along these lines on windows.
<killaz> or at least that I'm the only that can use that mount
<tritium> killaz: with the "auto" mount option
<psilon> could someone please tell me what i replace in xorg.conf to make my mouse work it says PS2 in device but i have a serial ms intellimouse
<g-nome> to add a repo to sources.list, do i HAVE to add "dapper" after the http address?
<yallaman> could you post in pastebin..so i can see how it should be?
<killaz> tritium, I'm using /etc/stab ..... and its a samba mount
<garryF> yes. will do sec ....
<tritium> killaz: you mean /etc/fstab?  Again, use the "auto" option
<yoshiznit123> !libdbus-1-dev
<ubotu> I know nothing about libdbus-1-dev
<loststar4545> is there quick way to associate all multimedia files to mplayer
<g-nome> loststar: yes
<sysdoc> Pelo, rt clk the task panel and add network monitor
<psilon> could someone please tell me what i replace in xorg.conf to make my mouse work it says PS2 in device but i have a serial ms intellimouse anyone?
<killaz> tritium, so far I have this //<windows machine name>/<shared folder>   /<mountpoint>   smbfs  auto,username=<user>,credentials=/root/.credentials,uid=1000,umask=000,user   0 0
<Pelo> sysdoc that doesn'T do what I want
<psilon> i know theres a command i can type
<g-nome> loststar4545: right click on file -> properties->open with
<garryF> yallaman Here ye go. just look for the dri and make sure it's in there. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16389
<killaz> tritium, but I only want me to see the mount..
<tommie-> :/
<yallaman> ty ..ill have look
<g-nome> to add a repo to sources.list, do i HAVE to add "dapper" after the http address?
<killaz> so what should I leave the user option?
<garryF> yallman Welcome. how do you test your dri?
<psilon> what do i put next to protocol in xorg.conf for a microsoft intellimouse on serial on a com port
<psilon> it currently says ps2
<pike_> killaz: you could always mount it under your home dir and chmod 700 /home/killaz
<garryF> yallaman I want to test to make sure mine is working.
<killaz> pike_, oh wait if I mount it on a folder with 644 that means I'm the only one that can write.... thnx
<killaz> pike_, forgot that
<Jack_Sparrow> imbrandon I thought you were running Kubuntu?
<lonegeek> How do i mount a fat 32 hard drive....? on dev/hdc
<imbrandon> Jack_Sparrow, i am ( dosent mean i cant help ubuntu people ;) )
<yallaman> ok..so now restart xserver? or dont i need to?
<kristian> I have installed the driver for ATI, but when i read the info in command line, i have this :display: :0.0  screen: 0  OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org   OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect   OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Jack_Sparrow> true
<garryF> yallaman could not hurt.
<psilon> can anyone help with the mouse problem
<refuze> hey when i install Kubuntu why doesn't it give me the option to format to ReiserFS?
<imbrandon> lonegeek, sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hdc /mount/point
<Jack_Sparrow> You helped me in Ku.. but it just wasnt stable enough so I came here and it is working fine.
<psilon> happened after i restarted xserver to run in higher rez
<uniq> psilon: http://xorg.freedesktop.org/releases/X11R7.0/doc/html/mouse4.html
<yoshiznit123> does anyone know how I can find which repository a given package comes from?
<psilon> ok
<imbrandon> refuze, if you would use the text installer it does
<uniq> yoshiznit123: apt-cache madison packagename
<scott__> nathanael, PHEEEEW fixed it by 'synching' with gtkpod, apparantly using amarok 1.3* only 256 songs are shown on ur ipod due to a bug on 4g or newer, damn amarok, gtkpod all the way for me ;)
<refuze> imbrandon, why do i need to use the text installer?
<sysdoc> Pelo, bwm (bandwidth monitor)
<imbrandon> refuze, becouse reiserfs isnt supported on the livecd installer ;)
<lonegeek> imbrandon: how do i unmount it...... umount?
<imbrandon> lonegeek, yes
<yoshiznit123> uniq, thanks! ....why madison? :-)
<imbrandon> yoshiznit123, thats the command name ;)
<garryF> yallaman is it working now?
<lonegeek> imbrandon: when mounting i get mount: /dev/hdc already mounted or /media/backup busy
<xenex> !ipod
<refuze> imbrandon, it's supported in the gnome livecd installer.. =/
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<lonegeek> imbrandon: then i do sudo umount /dev/hdc    it says its unmounted..
<psilon> ok
<uniq> yoshiznit123: because that's the name of the function you want :) you can use 'apt-cache policy packagename' too, if you want, i find madison cleaner.
<imbrandon> refuze, yes but not the kubuntu one, you ask how and i gave you the awnser
<psilon> how do i save the edited info in nano?
<psilon> write out?
<darknessofevil> Ctrl+O
<darknessofevil> yep
<imbrandon> psilon, yes
<yallaman> screen saver and logo is there but i have no direct rendering
<refuze> imbrandon, i was just wondering why they didn't support it.. thanks for the solution though
<psilon> cool
<imbrandon> refuze, basicly becouse the support isnt in qtparted yet, when it is we will support it
<psilon> thanks
<garryF> yallaman Hmmm, how do you test to see if you have direct rendering? What card do you have?
<lonegeek> imbrandon: YEAH ITS WORKIGN!!! yes now i can back everything up...!!!
<garryF> !dri
<ubotu> dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
<psilon> hmm
<psilon> mouse still doesnt seem to be moving
<psilon> but changed protocol to microsoft
<yallaman> admin@nixbox:~$ glxinfo | grep direct
<yallaman> direct rendering: No
<imbrandon> psilon, how is your mouse hocked to your computer
<killaz> instead of smbfs can i use other command? just out of curiosity
<imbrandon> killaz, for mounting smb drives ?
<Canard> What type of encoding does ubuntu use normally to save text files?
<yoshiznit123> ok, do any apt gurus know how to downgrade a package back to a repository version after a non-repo version has been installed?
<Sivik> how do you rip to create iso's off of a disc?
<psilon> direct rendereing no?
<killaz> imbrandon, yup
<asathoor> hi
<imbrandon> killaz nope
<imbrandon> yoshiznit123, uninstall the app and reinstall it
<yallaman> it says so... im having some problems enabeling direct rendering it seems:p
<garryF> yallaman: Got me stupmed. I get direct redering yes. What model of nvidia do you have?
<imbrandon> Sivik, dd
<skavenge> Looking to disable tap-to-click on an alps touchpad in dapper, at the very least make it less sensitive anyone know?
<Sivik> thanks
<yoshiznit123> imbrandon, i can't uninstall it, its libdbus-1-2 and a bunch of things depend on it. I tried apt-get install --reinstall, but it says 'package cannot be downloaded'
<Canard> What type of encoding does ubuntu use normally to save text files?
<asathoor> my system disk is almost full, but apprantly there is lots of space on my hd. However I cannot resize the system hd - what should I do?
<garryF> Possbly but unlikley you might have to reboot
<yallaman> Section "Device"
<yallaman>     Identifier     "NVIDIA Corporation NV36 [GeForce PCX 5750] 
<uniq> yoshiznit123: sudo apt-get install packagename=version
<yoshiznit123> ahhh, uniq, you are wicked :-)
<imbrandon> hehe
<finalbeta> Can someone recommend me a C/C++ IDE (code completion) for linux? I was using Dev-C++ in windows.
<imbrandon> finalbeta, kdevelop3
<imbrandon> ;)
<grimboy> finalbeta, eclipse
<hanasaki> hey imbrandon
<imbrandon> eclipse == java isnt it ?
<uniq> yoshiznit123: my girlfriend thinks so too.:)
<yoshiznit123> haha
<imbrandon> hey hanasaki
<hanasaki> in dapper 6.06 gnome... how do i change the program that runs when a desktop data file is clicked on
<Canard> What type of encoding does ubuntu use normally to save text files?
<grimboy> imbrandon, No, it's written in java but can be used for loads of languages
<jajaja-> how can i set myself to have write permissions to everything all the time
<yallaman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16390 here it says that it is using mesa drivers it seems
<jajaja-> right now I can read only
<asathoor> hansaki >> i don't get what you mean...
<patrick_king> hello i have a dell c400 in windows i can run guildwars but in ubuntu cedega doesnt pass all the tests it fails 3D Acceleration, Copy protection and OSS sound
<hanasaki> asathoor: double click an icon on the destop.. a program runs to handle the datafile.
<shana> hey
<asathoor> jajaja >> just write sudo in the prompt
<asathoor> hi shanaa
<jajaja-> i tried that with no luck
<shana> i have this problem cd'ing to a directory, it has a ~ in the name
<grimboy> patrick_king, Have you installed the drivers for your gfx card?
<shana> how do i get into it?
<psilon> aaargh
<psilon> could someone please tell me how to configure a serial mouse for xorg>?"
<asathoor> have you tried something like # sudo apt-get install ... foo bar
<garryF> yallaman Hmm, I looked at some paes. It says sometimes a reboot is necessary. I note that your card is listed among those supported.
<hanasaki> asathoor: ?
<patrick_king> grimboy: it is using ubuntus defult drivers as i dont know how to install the driver and its a laptop
<pike_> jajaja-: you can do sudo -s or sudo -i for a root term until you exit
<psilon> cheerz
<yallaman> so reboot then
<garryF> yallaman er paes = pages
<psilon> ppl
<psilon> thanks for all your help
<Canard> What type of encoding does ubuntu use normally to save text files?
<grimboy> patrick_king, What's the brand of your graphics card?
<garryF> yallaman Yep
<shana> how do you cd a directory with ~ in the filename?
<peritus> my atheros based wifi-card wont show up in network-manager. i can see it in ifconfig. how can i control it from network-manager?
<patrick_king> intel
<pike_> jajaja-: anything else you might as well just enable the root account
<garryF> Invlude the ~ in the filename like it was any other character
<yallaman> kk..brb
<grimboy> shana, escape it with a \ like \~
<asathoor> hanasaki >> foo means "something" and bar "something else" - it is traditional nerd lingo...
<shana> i tried that, it doesn'ts work
<garryF> Hmm
<patrick_king> its a 32 MEG INTEL 830 M GRAPHICS
<hanasaki> asathoor:  no i mean about the applicaitons used for data files clicked ont he desktop
<shana> bash: cd: -~: invalid option
<shana> ohh, wait a sec
<shana> i know what's going on...
<Canard> What is the directory you want to change to shana?
<asathoor> hanasaki >> ok, I get your point :)
<hanasaki> asathoor:  have an answer please?
<shana> uhhh still doesn't work
<shana> the directory is:
<shana> -~mininova.org~- Blah Blah Blah
<yanis> is there any easy way to install xgl at ubuntu6.10?
<hanasaki> 6.10?  not 6.06? i thought the next version and xgl in it
<pike_> yanis: you might have better luck in ubuntu-xgl
<BSoDirl> anyone have problems compiling wine?
<Canard> try \home\shana\\~mininova.org\~
<revartj> how i can chage the resolution in ubuntu daper
<revartj> ??
<grimboy> revartj, xrandr
<someothernick> anyone use hellanzb?
<jajaja-> how can I enable root account
<patrick_king> grimboy: its a 32 MEG INTEL 830 M GRAPHICS
<asathoor> BSoDirl >> no, I just used apt-get
<skavenge> Looking to disable tap-to-click on an alps touchpad in dapper, at the very least make it less sensitive anyone know?
<BSoDirl> dialup, and I had the tar.bz2 on my usb stick
<garryF> I have a feeling that trying to find an easy way to get xgl working with so many possible variations on a system, is like trying to find an easy way to dig a ditch with a shovel. No mater what, careful reading might be required.
* BSoDirl is downloading via apt-get now
<grimboy> patrick_king, Yeah, unfortunately I can't find any info on it. Maybe ask on the message boards?
<BSoDirl> that's gonna take a couple hrs :S
<Canard> What type of encoding does ubuntu use normally to save text files?
<shana> Canard, there is a hyphen and a tilde next to each other on each side, like -~
<BSoDirl> you can bet the farm I'm gonna copy this to my usb stick too :>
<fijam> hello. I have got an old ISA sound card, which was not decected by Ubuntu. How do I make it work?
<garryF> skavenge: Hmmm, I've heard of this issue, very annoying that. If the device is listed in /etc/X11/xorg.conf you might be able to comment out the line.
<Canard> \home\shana\\-\~mininova.org\~\-  ?
<BSoDirl> oh well, I'll letcha know how it goes :)
<revartj> grimboy, thank
<someothernick> Anyone use hellanzb? I get errors something is off with my config file.
<garryF> Some folks would not even be touching the pad and it would start zipping around clicking as it goes.
<skavenge> garryF; haven't found a listing for the tap to click itself and don't wanna disable the whole touchpad as it works fine
<revartj> grimboy, one think, for change a resolution to 1440x900 i put this--> xrandr -s 1440x900
<pike_> jajaja-: sudo passwd and then type your user password then whatever root password you want to create you can disable again by typing like sudo passwd -l root (but i dont really suggest enabling)
<patrick_king> hello does anyone know how i get GLX rendering on my INTEL 830 M GRAPHICS
<patrick_king> <patrick_king> for my dell latitude c400
<revartj> but it have problems
<grimboy> revartj, Either that or the mode number.
<mikere> Is there any difference between nvidia-glx and the nvidia driver install package from nvidia.com?
<grimboy> revartj, What problems?
<shana> Canard, still doesn't work.. and why are your path slashes backwards?
<yallaman> still: admin@nixbox:~$ glxinfo | grep direct
<yallaman> direct rendering: No
<skavenge> i've done alot of forum searching and it seems tap-to-click is a thorn in alot of peoples' side, especially alps touchpads heh
<revartj> grimboy, in parameter size that i have put
<danfg> you guys have any idea how i can control some app like mplayer in the background with some hotkeys?
<garryF> skavenge Check under system/adminstration/device manager or preferences, maybe something there. I wish you the best of luck.
<skavenge> thanks
<Canard> shana, because I am just guessing based on what was said above by grimboy and the little I know about escape characters in C
<pike_> danfg: what are you wanting to do?
<garryF> yallaman: Hmmm, You do seem to have hardware accelleration. I wonder if there is a minor bug saying your dri isn't working when it is?
<Canard> /home/shana/\-\~mininova.org\~\-
<revartj> grimboy, you can understand me
<danfg> pike_: exactly what i said, control mplayer with some hotkeys, but while i'm using other apps
<yallaman> admin@nixbox:~$ locate libGL:
<yallaman>  /usr/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa
<yallaman> /usr/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa
<yallaman>   shouldnt it be nvidia driver and not mesa?
<grimboy> revartj, Unfortunately not, sorry.
<yallaman> im clueless now
<mikere> How do I get to straight console mode with no X?  I was sure I used to use init 3.  init 1 won't work for installing the nvidia proprietary drivers.  Any hints?
<Syco54645> can anyone recommend a good text to speech or screen reader
<Syco54645> none that i am trying work
<uniq> yallaman: no, the .xlibmesa extension is because they are disabled, and replaced by the nvidia ones.
<shana> oh well, thanks for your help
<kristian> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<shana> bye
<_Spire_> mikere: you could always try booting into X, then going to a console (ctrl-alt-1) and then stopping gdm (sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop)
<revartj> grimboy, in mode grapihs only i saw the resolution 640x480, I want change to resolution of 1440x900, how i can do
<garryF> I note a lot of folks seem to be having issues or questiona about dri and the GeForce PCX 5750 card with ubuntu.
<_Spire_> mikere: otherwise, I always thought it was init 2
<garryF> googled for it.
<grimboy> revartj, What is the output of xrandr?
<yallaman> here is my xorg.conf it it helps: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16391
<mikere> _Spire_: thanks, will give it a shot
<revartj> grimboy, SZ:    Pixels          Physical       Refresh
<revartj> *0    640 x 480    ( 217mm x 163mm )  *-25551
<revartj> Current rotation - normal
<revartj> Current reflection - none
<revartj> Rotations possible - normal
<revartj> Reflections possible - none
<revartj> sorry
<garryF> I'm going to look now
<grimboy> revartj, What graphics card and monitor do you have?
<gnomefreak> revartj: please dont paste in the channel
<_Spire_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<rus2> is it possible to format an 80gb hard drive with FAT32?
<_Spire_> rus2: the whole thing?
<jajaja-> how can i login as root or change admin passwd
<revartj> grimboy, I have to ati movility radeon 9700 in to lapto sony vaio-a217s
<rus2> _Spire: Yeah, it's an extra. I want to read/write in both Ubuntu and Windows
<mikere> jajaja: use sudo su from console to become root
<_Spire_> jajaja-: try sudo first (sudo -s gets you to root)
<mikere> jajaja: once in su, you can use passwd to change password
<gnomefreak> jajaja-: its not advised to log into gnome/xfce/kde or any other desktop as root
<Chetic> Does ATi's graphics drivers support hardware overlay?
<_Spire_> rus2: you can make a new partition from the cli or gui? which do you prefer
<grimboy> revartj, Hmm... Laptop support is poor, someone on the message boards might know.
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> video overlay?
<jajaja-> gnomefreak, I have only read writes and sudo or chown wont work to give me write access to files
<rus2> _Spire: I don't care.
<gnomefreak> jajaja-: are you system admin?
<garryF> yallaman I'm sure, but might as well ask, you have tried this ....  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and then try the easybuntu again if that don't work.
<revartj> grimboy, i don't understand
<Chetic> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: like YUV2
<_Spire_> rus2: well, if you want to do it from X, install gparted (gtk) or qtparted (kde) or just use sudo cfdisk from the bash prompt
<gnomefreak> jajaja-: if you are you should know the password
<_Spire_> rus2: personally, I like cfdisk the best
<yallaman> ok..ill try
<rus2> _Spire: cfdisk wasn't working for me. I would think I had written the partition table, but when I quit nothing would have changed.
<jajaja-> yes I am system admin gnomefreak
<rus2> _Spire: I'm not 100% sure the drive is good.
<gnomefreak> jajaja-: what file are you trying to edit?
<jajaja-> sources.list
<rus2> _Spire: What can I use to check it?
<_Spire_> rus2: check your drive?
<rus2> _Spire_:yeah
<gnomefreak> jajaja-: gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" when it asks for a password give it your user password
<jajaja-> gnomefreak, when i do sudo -i it doesnt take me to root
<shulman> I need to connect into my office with checkpoint VPN -- is there an equivilant piece of software for ubuntu?
<jajaja-> ok ill try that gnonefreak
<_Spire_> rus2: can you pastebin the output of 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdX'? (where X is whatever drive you're using - hda, hdb, etc
<uniq> jajaja-: are you running theese commands as the user you added during installation?
<jajaja-> uniq yes
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> Chetic:  im not sure, all i know that with fglrx u can hava video overlay and opengl overlay ,
<_Spire_> rus2: there's a possibility that it was created, but there isn't a filesystem on it, or there's something wrong
<uniq> jajaja-: if not, you would need to be in the admin group to be able to run sudo.
<jajaja-> gnomefreak, that command doesnt do anything
<Chetic> ok n0ctuRnaL-fieNd.. all applications complain about me not having that support or some crap..
<gnomefreak> jajaja-: if its not givi9ng you a # prompt your not typing in password right (or you tried to set su up)
<gnomefreak> jajaja-: did you type it as i did
<jajaja-> yes i did
<gnomefreak> with the "
<jajaja-> yes
<gnomefreak> jajaja-: paste me what your prompt looks like atm
<jajaja-> chris@ubuntu:~$
<gnomefreak> jajaja-: ok type sudo -i
<Chetic> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: "It seems there is no Xvideo support for your video card" I mean what the hell :\
<gnomefreak> jajaja-: does it prompt for a password?
<yallaman> no error msg after using "easy" this time http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16392 ..crosses fingers
<darich> wow enlightenment is so god damn fast and snappy
<jajaja-> no, its the same
<gnomefreak> !language > darich
<garryF> crosses toes too
<gnomefreak> jajaja-: type sudo apt-get update
<gnomefreak> jajaja-: does it than prompt you for password?
<jajaja-> nope nothing
<gnomefreak> jajaja-: su than enter
<gnomefreak> jajaja-: what does it say?
<jajaja-> there it goes
<jajaja-> root@ubuntu /home
<gnomefreak> jajaja-: your password should not work with su
<gnomefreak> good afternoon lilo
<grimboy> Does anyone here run rtorrent?
<jajaja-> is this setup gonna give me problems down the road the way it is...my final goal is setting mythtv on here
<jajaja-> i can edit that file now gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> jajaja-: with su and than your password did it give you root?
<jajaja-> yes it gave me root gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> it may now sudo will not work for you unless you make it
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> Chetic: try this aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<gnomefreak> !root > jajaja-
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> Chetic: if that doesn help then i dont know
<gnomefreak> jajaja-: read your pm from ubotu
<jajaja-> ok thank you
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> Chetic:how did u install the ati driver , and what video card do u have?
<Chetic> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: I have an ATi X800XL
<Chetic> I installed it using the installer, today
<yallaman> admin@nixbox:~$ glxinfo | grep direct
<yallaman> direct rendering: No
<yallaman>  still..sigh
<grimboy> How do you install democracy player? The official .deb depends on an old version of libboost
<garryF> Rats! Got me. OH check /var/log/xorg.0.log for clues.
<Chetic> uh n0ctuRnaL-fieNd, I changed to the GL renderer instead and it's working just fine..
<Chetic> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: though that is just for mplayer...
<killaz> I'm looking for a great for php under linux...
<someothernick> grimboy: did you try apt-get install -f
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> Chetic: how did u install the driver?
<nickstaken> when i was using the ubuntu tool to set partition size, I thought the amount of space I was giving the new partition was the amount of space I was taking from the old.  Suffice to say,I have a very small partition and I want to expand it.  How do I do this now?
<Chetic> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: with the installer!
<garryF> yallaman: Is that card AGP, Pic Express, or Pci?
<yallaman> pci express
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> Chetic: ok , i do it a different way , i use the driver thats already compiled for ubuntu
<Chetic> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd: oh I didn't know there was that... but this still works very well
<garryF> Well, is the screensaver speed laggy or jerky? If not, maybe Ubuntu is using another way of accelleration just as good as dri.
<yallaman> hmm..i dont find anything wrong in the log file
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> Chetic: yeah  , you do it with apt-get ,
<garryF> I would suspect, that there is nothing wrong. Maybe dri isn't neecessary with pci express. I'd just google a bit and not worry about if for now. I'm going to look around too.\
<yallaman> euohoria scrns is kinda laggy..yes
<yallaman> glxgears is slow too..but i can see the fps tho
<nickstaken> when i was using the ubuntu tool to set partition size, I thought the amount of space I was giving the new partition was the amount of space I was taking from the old.  Suffice to say,I have a very small partition and I want to expand it.  How do I do this now?
<someothernick> gparted
<yallaman> when doing "the video test" in cedega the glxgears window pops up ..and running pretty fast
<nickstaken> gparted?
<yallaman> i mean..i "cant" see fps rate when doing glxgeras
<someothernick> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<nickstaken> thanks
<someothernick> np :)
<galorin> I'm having troubles with a bcm4306 Belkin card.  I've tried the ndiswrapper route, with no luck, and the same for using the native drivers along the fwcutter route.  What to do next?
<ElBrujo> i cant mount my pendrive from my desktop
<farruinn> How does inkscape and sodipodi compare to the openoffice drawing module?
<ElBrujo> it say
<ElBrujo> Error: can't execute pmount
<yallaman> reason why i need this working it that cedega game wont run without it i think
<garryF> Hmm. Anyone know why Yallman's pci express GeForce PCX 5750 is not running with dri? I'm stumped! He had the dri loaded, his xorg looked fine, but his euphoria screensaver is jerkey.
<garryF> Hmmm, there is a trial of cedega that you could try out to see if that is so.
<yallaman> im using cedega 5.1 here..game install went fine..but it crashes when starting the game
<diop> helo
<ElBrujo> i cant mout my pendrive from my Desktop
<diop> need help >>> grub error 24 and no booting at all
<Iam8up> diop - what's it all say..
<dipnlik> ElBrujo: you can try reinstalling pmount
<enterusername> hi all
<enterusername> how do you restrict the amount of print jobs that can be in the queue
<enterusername> i tried MaxUserJobs and that just restricts the active jobs
<enterusername> but you can still do multiple print queues to queue up to a nightmare
<MrKeuner> hi, I have just bought a IBM thinkpad R52 w/ the default battery, swiped out MS Windows OS and installed ubuntu dapper on it. My question is that I feel like the battery runs out too fast. like less than 2 hours. Is that normal? How can I increase battery usage? thanks
<diop> Iam8up ||loading grub 1.5 please wait ... and after || Error 24
<ElBrujo> ok
<Iam8up> diop - where it has root (hdx,x)
<Iam8up> change root to rootnoverify
<Iam8up> tell me if that fixes it
<regionalp> How do I install Ident?
<diop> i cannot start the computer
<dapper-ipodder> anyone familiar with banshee running on dapper?
<diop> i have an ntfs part and another one for dapper
<nickstaken> someothernick: gparted has resize greyed out for some reason?
<garryF> yallaman You might try making sure you don't have anything like bios shadowing on.
<nickstaken> on the root drive
<someothernick> nickstaken: use live cd
<garryF> yallaman also take a look and see what dmesg says.
<someothernick> you can't resize a mounted partition
<nickstaken> ok, thanks
<someothernick> :)
<garryF> yallaman What version of ubuntu are you using?
<diop> Iam8up can u tell me how ? with live cd
<regionalp> I am running Dapper, would anyone mind helping me install Ident?
<yallaman> 6.06 dapper
<Pasteurized> hi all
<Iam8up> diop - in that case i have no idea, sorry
<diop> ok thx
<MrKeuner> anything that I have to know before installing dapper on Apple Macbook?
<Pasteurized> I've added a partition to my fstab, but it's not mounted at startup
<Pasteurized> I've added this line -> /dev/hdb1 	/media/data	ext3  rw,auto,mode=0755  0  0
<galorin> MrKeuner, did you see what your battery life was like before removing windows?
<meandi> how do I set the ip address of my pc?
<MrKeuner> galorin/ No I did not accept their eula
<yallaman> dmesg didnt tell me much..dunno what i should look for..hehe ...but.. i know the direct rendering test worked before i installed xgl/compiz
<Iam8up> meandi - administration -> networking
<meandi> lamBup: thanks
<galorin> MrKeuner, ok, that's fine by me.  Just would have given a better reference point.  Things like usage habits and such will really affect your batt life, plus the batt is probably not broken in yet.
<dapper-ipodder> anyone familiar with banshee on dapper? i can see/listen to the files, just can't sync
<galorin> MrKeuner, a few full charge and discharge cycles will increade your battery life as a start.  Then look at things like cpu throttling, hdd spindown, etc.
<MrKeuner> galorin/ by full charge and full discharge should I really wait untill laptop turns itself off before charging? or last couple mins are OK?
<Jack_Sparrow> MrK is that Nimh battery lithium ion or ?
<MrKeuner> dapper-ipodder/ drag and drop the files on ipod and then press sync then select manual
<whizz-> how do i upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06?
<galorin> MrKeuner, that really depends on the type of battery.  I can't remember the rules off the top of my head.  What kind of battery is it?
<Flannel> whizz-: gksudo update-manager
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by ChanServ
<Jack_Sparrow> MrKeuner: Nimh are not as prone to memory like the older batteries
<MrKeuner> galorin/ Li-ion as far as I know. can I see it somewhere under /proc?
<Jack_Sparrow> mrh it will say on the battery
<galorin> MrKeuner, it'll be written on the battery itself, easiest way to find out
<Dial_tone> which bash config file do you set the editor in?
<MrKeuner> galorin/ it is a Li-ion battery
<garryF> say yallaman Hmmm, I'd remove the xgl/compiz unless you have an overriding reason not to.
<garryF> yallaman I don' thave xgl/compiz and didnt install it because so many were getting issues after installin it.
<galorin> MrKeuner, Good, they're tolerant batteries, so you dn't need to fully discharge them.  I'd reccomend also not keeping it at 100% charge, as that'll reduce it's runtime.
<yallaman> ok..ill try to uninstall
<MrKeuner> galorin/ do you recommend unplugging AC as soon as it is fully recharged?
<MrKeuner> galorin/ or is there a setting for not keeping at 100% ?
<garryF> yallaman good luck with that.
<whizz-> Flannel: gksudo says my system is up-to-date, but at the same time a message pops up about a new release of ubuntu (There is a new release of Ubuntu available!
<whizz->  - A new release with the codename 'dapper' is available. Please see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ for upgrade instructions.)
<Flannel> whizz-: what?  update manager should prompt you regarding the upgrade, in a box above the normal "these are your upgrades" with a button to upgrade.  Unless it has changed.
<Warbo> Does anyone know why I might get "wine: error while loading shared libraries: libwine.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" when trying to install windoze Firefox?
<gnomefreak> Warbo: look for libwine-dev
<Warbo> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> yw Warbo most .so files are in the -dev libs
<regionalp> I am trying to install ident, and I get this:
<regionalp> Reading package lists... Done
<regionalp> Building dependency tree... Done
<regionalp> E: Couldn't find package identd
<regionalp> any idea how I can install ident?
<gnomefreak> regionalp: apt-cache search identd  and please dont paste in the channel
<regionalp> ok, sorry
<regionalp> Can I paste a single line?
<gnomefreak> regionalp: ident2 install that
<gnomefreak> regionalp: if on dapper
<regionalp> gnomefreak: ok, how do I do that?
<regionalp> I am on dapper
<gnomefreak> regionalp: sudo apt-get install ident2
<gnomefreak> regionalp: make sure universe repo is enabled
<regionalp> gnomefreak: I get the exact same error message
<gnomefreak> regionalp: you need to enable universe repo
<regionalp> gnomefreak: how do I ensure universe repo is enabled?
<gnomefreak> !repo
<ubotu> I know nothing about repo
<gnomefreak> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<bet0x> argentina winnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
* bet0x happy
<galorin> MrKeuner, charging circuits are pretty dumb things mostly.  I doubt there is, so pulling off AC is a good idea.  Laptops are designed to be portable.  Another option is to pull the battery out and just use it when off AC
<gnomefreak> bet0x: please join #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<garryF> regionalp Yeah, pasting one line is fine.
<MrKeuner> galorin/ i see. thank you very much, I was also thinking about removing the battery from laptop.
<regionalp> gnomefreak: I have gone to those links, but I still do not understand how to enable universe repo.
<MrKeuner> galorin/ I can remove the battery when it was at 100% charge level though, right?
<garryF> !easysource > garryf
<gnomefreak> regionalp: ok type gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"   and paste the contents to that file on pastebin
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<gnomefreak> ^^^ theres pastebin
<Warbo> gnomefreak: Well that fixed one problem, but now it is asking for libncurses.so.4. I have installed a couple of ncurses dev packages but no luck
<galorin> MrKeuner, no prob.  I had a laptop running ubuntu for ages, just went kaput on me, hdd and keyboard at the same time, and yes, you can remove the battery when it's at 100% or at whatever charge state it's at.
<gnomefreak> Warbo: ok give me a sec. are you on dapper?
<regionalp> How do I enable universe repo?
<Warbo> gnomefreak: yes
<Warbo> gnomefreak: winecfg works though, which is weird
<sn00p> How do I fix this in ubuntu , ./configure checking build system type... configure: error: cannot guess build type; you must specify one
<gnomefreak> regionalp: take the # away from all the repos that are deb http://   put a # infront of the deb cdrom ones
<galorin> now I just need to get my wifi working.. back to google
<gnomefreak> Warbo: can you name the -dev packages you installed for the libnurces?
<Warbo> sn00p: Maybe add "--arch=i386" to the configure line (or something similar, try "./configure --help")
<jackson> how do I set up a network between two linux computers connected to the same WiFi?
<gnomefreak> Warbo: libncurses5-dev?
<Warbo> gnomefreak: libncurses5-dev and libncursesw5-dev
<regionalp> gnomefreak: are you talking about editing a text file? Which text file?
<Warbo> gnomefreak: Hang on, got to sort something out. Be back in a minute
<gnomefreak> Warbo: did they pull in the non -dev packages?
<sn00p> Warbo it says unrecognized option
<gnomefreak> regionalp: the /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jack_Sparrow> I checked and found that Wine is installed but I cannot find it in the drop down menus.. any suggestions
<gnomefreak> Jack_Sparrow: you wont
<gnomefreak> Jack_Sparrow: to run it you type wine file.exe
<jackson> Jack_Sparrow: you have to use the terminal for wine
<bijan> how can I make the xmodmap stuff permanent?
<gnomefreak> Jack_Sparrow: and it should install/load that app
<bijan> right now I have to enter it every login
<garryF> and there is winecfg if I got the spelling right
<gnomefreak> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<gnomefreak> garryF: it will tell you all good things there
* gnomefreak brb its my turn
<garryF> gnomefreak :)
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> wy
<gnomefreak> yw
<gnomefreak> brb
<jackson> how do I set up a network between two linux computers connected to the same WiFi?
<garryF> !networking
<ubotu> I know nothing about networking
<mario_> hey i need some quick help here
<systest> Is there a config file to set static routes on boot/ifup?
<Ackeubu_> I have a 4in1 card reader on my notebook. where can i find info on how to install it?
<whizz-> Flannel: (or anybody else) i don't know if this helps, but here is a screenshot of the message i get when running update-manager: http://flypicture.com/bin/?id=r93xk67Y
<mario_> i just installed the server edition of ubuntu but it never asked me to set up a root password
<mario_> how can i change that
<Ackeubu_> And how can i find what model my 4in1 card reader is?
<mikere> jackson: it really dependson what you want to do with them.  If they are using dhcp they are probably on the same subnet
<Flannel> mario_: ubuntu doesn't use a root password
<bijan> how can I make my XModmap mousebuttonmapping permanent?
<Flannel> !tell mario_ about root
<Flannel> mario_: that page will describe everything you need to know
<regionalp> gnomefreak: I found the file I need to edit.  Which is the most straightforward text editor?
<garryF> !wireless > jackson
<regionalp> I'm from a commandline presently
<jackson> mikere: is there some kind of tool I can use to do that? I'm not really experienced with networks and I need it up kinda fast so I don't have much time to learn about them
<klees> Is there an up to date XGL/Compiz for ATI install guide???
<loststar4545> gedit is a good text editor
<mikere> jackson: are they already on the WiFi?
<bijan> how can I make my XModmap mousebuttonmapping permanent?
<jackson> mikere: yep
<gnomefreak> regionalp: gedit
<mikere> jackson: do you just want to copy files from one to the other?
<jackson> mikere: yeah
<gnomefreak> regionalp: if you type gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" it will pull it up for you to edit
<Chetic> Help! TVTime gives me this message when I try to start it: "xvoutput: No XVIDEO port found which supports YUY2 images."
<mikere> jackson: one sec, I don't have any gui tools installed on this comp but will find one fast.
<regionalp> ty
<loststar4545> nano is a console text editor
<jackson> mikere: thanks. if there's a bash tool that is relatively easy to use I could use that one as well
<Flannel> whizz-: well, here's instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades  If you can't get the graphical part to work (that page talks about a few things that might not be up to date, for you to be able to automatically install via GUI), that page also goes over the manual method
<mikere> jackson: scp for a command line tool
<genaus> !opera
<ubotu> An advanced and free (only as in price) Web browser. Howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser - Latest Ubuntu packages always at: http://opera.com/download
<klees> is there a way for me to change the font color on the desktop?
<mikere> gftp for a gui app (many others as well, but this was first one that i came across)
<PORDO> broccoli and cauliflower are the "same" plant...same species.
<bijan> how can I make my XModmap mousebuttonmapping permanent?
<PORDO> you shouldn't use xmodmap, for one.
<klees> anyone???
<PORDO> it's now xkb or something that ubuntu uses.
<PORDO> bijan one sec...i wrote something about doing stuff like that on some forum.  lemme find it.
<joJammin> what does this mean in reiserfs? and how can it be fixed?  - leaves all contents of which could not be saved and deleted 3
<Tonren> Hey guys, which package should I download so that Nautilus will display Japanese characters?
<yallaman> what is the -option to see FPS when doing glxgears?
<RichiH> what options do i have for gps-based navigation? is someone using a bluetooth GPS device and has experience with this?
<klees> glxgears -printfps
<PORDO> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=90040
<PORDO> bijan  read http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=90040 <-- for a start.  surely the mouse mapping is part of that file somehow.
<RawSewage> can I ask a Kubuntu question.  No one there can answer
<Lynoure> RawSewage: yes, but there is also #kubuntu
<spikeb> sure
<adaran> i just installed the scilab package and was very suprised that some arabic script is the default font. anyone know a fix?
<gnomefreak> Warbo: sure
<RawSewage> Lynoure, they dont know there
<RawSewage> I want to restore the default KDE settings
<Lynoure> RawSewage: hmm, missed your question there.
<RawSewage> do you see it
<garryF> yallaman: So is dri working now?
<Lynoure> RawSewage: Just reconfigure kde, I think
<Tonren> Hey guys, which package should I download so that Nautilus will display Japanese characters?
<jajaja-> i am getting error 3 and 12 when i run dmesg in ivtv
<morbidi> hello
<klees> does anyone know how can i change the font color on the desktop?????
<PORDO> did they un-uglify kde lately?
<RawSewage> I did:    sudo rm -r /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/apps/konqueror
<RawSewage> followed by:    sudo cp /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror-orig.rc /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror.rc
<morbidi> what libs do I have to install to devel opengl ?
<RawSewage> but nothing changed
<RawSewage> I even restarted the computer after
<RawSewage> KDE ugly??
<RawSewage> youre crazy
<PORDO> hrm
<celso> ola
<PORDO> every time i've used it, it has these weird, old-looking windows-esque borders and stuff.
<regionalp> gnomefreak:  When I Try to edit the file, it says it is write only.
<PORDO> no matter what theme i try, it's just horrid.  horrid.
<regionalp> gnomefreak:  When I Try to edit the file, it says it is read only.
<PORDO> gnome at least allows you to make it look really modern and slick.
<mikere> Fonts sure seem better since I upgraded to dapper
<Lynoure> RawSewage: that's not quite what I meant. you said kde not konqueror. dpkg--reconfigure kde    might work, but you'd lose all your setting in kde, each and every
<PORDO> like a mac.
<klees> can anyone see what i write???
<thespore> nope
<PORDO> mikere really?!  weird.
<klees> thought so
<garryF> nope
<PORDO> klees yup.
<gnomefreak> regionalp: use gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"  <<< type that with the word use
<LiteHedded> i'm having a weird samba issue. one of my directories doesn't respond when i click on it in my windows box
<klees> does anyone know how can i change the font color on the desktop?????
<mikere> PORDO: yah, strange bug, but I think can live with it
<morbidi> what libs do I have to install to devel opengl in c++ ?
<RawSewage> Lynoure, I just followed the FAQ at the site
<garryF> Nothing found except maybe try different themes klees
<PORDO> morbidi i dunno man, but that really sounds like something google could answer. :/
<RawSewage> Lynoure, but it doesnt work
<morbidi> PORDO: I wish
<klees> =(
<PORDO> morbidi have you done a search for packages containing the word opengl?
<morbidi> yep
<Lynoure> RawSewage: I don't know what FAQ you mean... Do you mean you did that command already?
<regionalp> gnomefreak: -bash: use: command not found
<PORDO> sudo apt-cache search opengl | grep dev
<bhamgray> Greets
<gnomefreak> regionalp: without the word use
<gnomefreak> regionalp: type the following line
<RawSewage> Lynoure, http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php#konqueror
<gnomefreak> regionalp: gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<regionalp> k, ty
<regionalp> gnomefreak: "warning, cannot open display
<gnomefreak> regionalp: it will open
<blue_> hello
<gnomefreak> gnu2it2: when it does we will go through it
<regionalp> I Was using vi and trying to edit it, but it wouldn't let me edit it because it was read only even when I put an ! after the write and quit command
<Lynoure> RawSewage: I'm confused now, you just want to restore konqueror settings?
<Raito> So I got qtparted, but the "resize partition" option of my windows partition is greyed out. I want to take space from a windows ntfs partition and put it on ubuntu what do I do?
<RawSewage> Lynoure, Kubuntu removes several Konqueror features to make it simpler and user-friendly for the average user
<RawSewage> Lynoure, I want to restore those features
<mario_> also what is the command to change the ssh port in console mode
<garryF> Using linux to resize an ntfs partition is likely unsafe.
<blue_> ya I agree
<Lynoure> RawSewage: Ah. Cannot help you there. Never done that and I don't even know which those features are
<blue_> back up and reinstall win to your needs
<mikere> mario_: if you wish to change the port that an ssh server is listening on, you have to change it's conf file
<garryF> yallaman So hoe is it working now?
<Jerr> hey, I want to have it so that the ubuntu box (does not have display) has a different resolution than 640x480 or whatever it is now when I connect with VNC. In the resolution howto thing (by !resolution), it talks about screens and refresh rate, but all I want is for it to send over a display over VNC
<BIAF> hi, anyone help me with send mail issue in webmin, getting error : Failed to build configuration, NONE:0: m4: ERROR: EOF in string
<mikere> mario_: and then restart the server
<RawSewage> Lynoure, one of the features is allow you to automatically save configuration for each folder, for exampe, Image folder is Icon view, document folder is treeview, etc
<klees> what packages do i need to compile source??
* blkdomini is away (ciaoooo, rieccomi tra voi)
<avis`> klees, build-essential
<regionalp> gnomefreak: you seem like a nice enough guy.. could I just give you root and perhaps you could install it? ; )
<klees> thx
<gnomefreak> regionalp: no ty
<regionalp> heh
<regionalp> k
<Dial_tone> everybody is a nice on the net until you steal their cyber gf
<Lynoure> RawSewage: Still, cannot help you right now, without looking things up myself and it's 1:00 my time here --> husband telling me that it is sleep time. But it very well might be that #kubuntu just missed what you wanted. And failing that, you could also ask the people who wrote the FAQ
<BaKKaR> oftopic
<BaKKaR> offtopic
<ToHellWithGA> hey there.  my apache installation seems to be working, however i can't figure out how to get a directory to allow browsing
<patrick_king> hello how do i test 3d acceleration in ubuntu dapper
<BaKKaR> ubuntu-offtopic
<Knome> #apache
#ubuntu 2006-06-25
<ToHellWithGA> Knome: is there a #apache on this sever?
<Knome> yep
<RawSewage> Lynoure, ok ty
<ToHellWithGA> thanks
<rixxon> how can i check which version of ipw2200 i have?
<BIAF> webmin/sendmail issue , anyone help?
<Sivik> how do i go about getting wine to see a .iso file as a cdrom?
<gnomefreak> rixxon: apt-cache policy ipw2200?
<Tonren> Sivik: I don't know much about wine, but I think that's a different thing entirely... that's mounting a virtual CD drive, or something like that.
<Warbo> I'm back
<Sivik> Tonren, thats what i'm tring to
<garryF> I guess advising unstalling xgl/compiz because it broke his cedega and dri isn't a good idea, for he seems to not be talking to me.
<kristian> what means sudo init 0?
<rixxon> gnomefreak: thanks, but it isn't a package
<Tonren> Sivik: I feel like if you figure out how to get LINUX to mount the ISO as a CD-rom, wine will treat it like a CD too.
<Sivik> yea
<bimberi> !iso > Sivik
<Sivik> i'm just trying to figure out how i did it last time
<Tonren> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Tonren> Oop, bimberi beat me to it.
<gnomefreak> rixxon: its a driver
<bimberi> :)
<Lynoure> RawSewage: hmm, you might have .kde directory that overrides the file you remove... so removing might not have effect
<Sivik> bimberi, thanks
<Warbo> Tonren: Mounting ISO's is easy using the "loopback device", but that acts like a mounted CDROM, so you can't treat it like a real CDROM (you can't eject it for example)
<Sivik> bimberi, thats what i was trying to remember
<rixxon> gnomefreak: correct
<bimberi> Sivik: np :)
<gnomefreak> rixxon: i have ipw2100 in repos
<Lynoure> RawSewage: s/remove/removed
<Tonren> Warbo: Badass.
<leboff> anyone have experience with v4l and/or capture cards that can help me out real quick?
<Warbo> "sudo mount /path/to/image.iso /path/to/mountpoint -o loop"
<RawSewage> Lynoure,  bash: s/remove/removed: No such file or directory
<Lynoure> RawSewage: possibly also the file you copied in.
<rixxon> gnomefreak: i have ipw2100-sources in repos
<gnomefreak> yes
<Lynoure> RawSewage: It was a typo fix, not a command :)
<gnomefreak> i know
<io> hi there.
<Lynoure> RawSewage: read the commend above it
<RawSewage> Lynoure, oh lol
<rixxon> gnomefreak: but is there no command to read about your kernel modules?
<gnomefreak> rixxon: where did you get the driver from?
<Tonren> leboff: I tried to use my PCMCIA AV capture card with Ubuntu, and it ruined everything, ever, such that I wept myself to sleep for a week straight.
<gnomefreak> rixxon: modprobe maybe?
<RawSewage> Lynoure, I see what youre saying
<Tonren> leboff: Sorry I'm not more helpful. ;P
<Lynoure> RawSewage: I'm really sleepy, hence the typos (or so I like to think)
<mikere> kristian: sudo allows you to become another user like root for exampe
<mikere> kristian: init 0 means shut down the computer
<rixxon> gnomefreak: i didn't do anything personally, either it came with something or it came with ubuntu...
<garryF> yallaman did removing xgl/compiz break something. If so, I need to know so I don't give that advice again.
<Tonren> RawSewage: the "s/x/y/" thing is a Vi (text editor) command that replaces x with y.
<gnomefreak> rixxon: try modprobe
* gnomefreak cant think of otehr command i want to say off hand :(
<leboff> Tonren: its alright.. i havent slept trying to get this crap to work
<leboff> never buying CompUSA brand anything ever again..
<RawSewage> oh
<Tonren> leboff: AV capture cards, especially PCMCIA ones (I don't know what you're using) are so poorly made and documented that I doubt they'll ever work with Ubuntu.
<yallaman> all works now..didnt remove glx/compiz... just tried to reinstall and stuff..and suddenly all was ok
<Lynoure> RawSewage: but now I'll go and sleep. Let me know ( /msg works always) if you get your problem solved.
<garryF> yallaman Wow, awesome! Grats!
<RawSewage> Lynoure, ok ty
<Tonren> Hey guys, I've definitely installed Japanese language support, but I have these filenames that still show up as gobbledegook.
<Inferus> Hiya All
<rixxon> gnomefreak: i was looking at modprobe, but not sure what options to use...
<Tonren> Anyone have experience installing Japanese language?
<Inferus> I am having problems with ubuntu/x-server
<BIAF> warbo : any webmin experance
<regionalp> gnomefreak: I have made the changes you suggested to /etc/apt/sources.list . What now?
<gnomefreak> rixxon: there s acommand im trying to remember atm
<leboff> Tonren: mines just a regular  PCI card, but it still doesnt work in linux, barely works in windows for that matter
<gnomefreak> regionalp: save adn close it
<regionalp> gnomefreak: done
<gnomefreak> regionalp: than type sudo apt-get update
<yallaman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16395 my xorg.conf now..i have no idea what went wrong tho..im just happy it works
<Inferus> I am having problems with ubuntu/x-server. I need to get the option nopowerconnectorcheck working, as i am just getting a big crash on my screen when X starts. Anyone able to help me out please?
<rixxon> gnomefreak: ok :)
<thespore> RawSewage, on a side-note.. never use commands that you don't know ;)
<RawSewage> good advice
<regionalp> gnomefreak: that worked, now what?
<garryF> yallaman: Yeah, bugs have away of going away without giving a clue why they came. Glad you got it fixed anway.
<patrick_king> hello all how do i test 3d acceleration in ubuntu dapper i have a intel 830m graphic card in my laptop
<gnomefreak> regionalp: install what you were trying for
<klees> is this ok?  i get this error when i do:
<klees> $ modprobe hwmon
<klees> FATAL: Module hwmon not found.
<gnomefreak> rixxon: lsmod
<Versed> ms/join #ubuntu-offtopic
<garryF> glxgears -printfps
<rixxon> gnomefreak: been there, done that... :P doesn't show version
<gnomefreak> rixxon: man lsmod?
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> rixxon: i dont know
* gnomefreak asked the smart people for that command lol
* gnomefreak mentally took the day off today
<rixxon> lsmod|grep ipw2200  => ipw2200               107308  0
<Inferus> I am having problems with ubuntu/x-server. I need to get the option nopowerconnectorcheck working, as i am just getting a big crash on my screen when X starts. Anyone able to help me out please?
<garryF> GarryF.mind ... Object nof found!
<ToHellWithGA> Knome: thanks.  #apache is full of helpful folks
<sn00p> I'm trying to install zsnes and its askign for zlib and I already have zlibc installed and the ./configure        still gives me errors anybody can help me?
<RawSewage> This FAQ doesnt work ============>   http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php#konqueror
<crimsun_> rixxon: grep -i ipw /var/log/dmesg
<RawSewage> sudo rm -r /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/apps/konqueror
<RawSewage> sudo cp /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror-orig.rc /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror.rc
<RawSewage> doesnt work
<arigo> gparted let me take the ntfs partition and resize it to a smaller amount, then put 35 gigs as unassigned, however, it won't let me add any of that space to the root partition even though i'm doing it in livecd unmounted
<arigo> what gives?
<gnomefreak> RawSewage: try help.ubuntu.com
<RawSewage> Ive been looking all over the place
<gnomefreak> RawSewage: before you ask it has kubuntu help on the page ;)
<RawSewage> I keep coming across threads with people that have the same problem, then no one replies to the question
<RawSewage> Ive been all over Kubuntu help resources
<AlienX> how do i enable colours in bash? I know I just have to edit my bash.rc file but I don't know exactly what to do
<gnomefreak> AlienX: what terminal?
<regionalp> gnomefreak: I get the exact same error message
<gnomefreak> AlienX: you can change it per terminal
<rixxon> crimsun_: thank you. does this mean i have version 1.1.1 of ipw2200? [17179596.136000]  ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.1.1
<gnomefreak> regionalp: open that file again and paste the content to pastebin this time
<AlienX> regionalp, i was thinking the main terminal (outside of X)
<rixxon> crimsun_: sorry, im just abit confused right now :)
<crimsun_> rixxon: yes.
<regionalp> gnomefreak: pastebin?
<gnomefreak> AlienX: tty cant have colors iirc
<rixxon> crimsun_ & gnomefreak, thanks
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<AlienX> gnomefreak, hmm
<regionalp> man
<crimsun_> rixxon: modinfo ipw2200 |grep ^version
<regionalp> I am going crazy here
<carlfk> why does "apt-get install nvidia-xconfig nvidia-settings" want to remove nvidia-glx?
<arigo> gparted let me take the ntfs partition and resize it to a smaller amount, then put 35 gigs as unassigned, however, it won't let me add any of that space to the root partition even though i'm doing it in livecd unmounted. what gives?
<gnomefreak> regionalp: just open the site that ubotu gave you run the command i gave you and copy and paste it to the website
<rixxon> crimsun_: exactly what i was looking for, thanks bigtime
<crimsun_> carlfk: they're for older versions of the nvidia drivers.
<arigo> it lets me resize it and shrink it, just not add any of the unassigned
<arigo> makes no sense to me
<carlfk> crimsun_: thanks.
<da_putzler> hi peeps
<Inferus> ugh why doesnt nvidia 6800 work with ubuntu
<da_putzler> does anyone know how to do a file-search in xubuntu ??? I cannot seem to find it anywhere
* gnomefreak brb expecting storms here like to grab smoke while its dry
<garryF> places/search for files
<garryF> oops, nm that's gnome
<da_putzler> lol, exactly :)
<garryF> its a locate command, I've seen it in kde somewhere in the menu
<da_putzler> you'd think theyd add a basic function like file/search into xfce or xubuntu package
<garryF> switching to kde brb
<regionalp> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16396
<carlfk> Inferus: define 'doesn't work"
<Inferus> carlfk: when I boot up, i get a screen of glitches
<Inferus> and nothing more
<Inferus> but i can hear the ubuntu desktop 'intro' theme through my headset
<Inferus> i have a 6800 GS, and i have heard there is problems with this card and xserver
<Inferus> and i need binary drivers or someting
<Inferus> something*
<garryF> Sec Inferus
<Inferus> ok :>
<Inferus> i looked at the ubuntu website, but it only describes doing in X
<Inferus> not helpful, when you dont have X ;)
<Inferus> i've been trying for a week straight now to get a linux machine up and running lol
<garryF> !nvidia > Inferus
<mikere> Inferus: agreed - I still don't know how to get ubuntu to boot up to command line only in multiuser mode
<Inferus> garryF: it only says how to do it in X
<Inferus> i cant figure it out
<regionalp> gnomefreak: nevermind about the pastebin... I just selected oidentd instead of identd, and it worked: Starting ident daemon: oidentd.
<carlfk> Inferus: so you don't want X and all the apps?
<garryF> Inferus Yeah, it works with gnome too. Its addressing the underlying xserver.
<mikere> carlfk: he can't get x to load properly
<regionalp> gnomefreak: so does this mean that oidentd will always run?
<mikere> garryF: he can't get into gnome - it glitches out on him.  He needs a way to get to command line only - but not single user since the nvidia driver won't install in single user
<Inferus> ^^
<Inferus> to actually get ubuntu installed
<garryF> Inferus Try easybuntu its on the net
<Inferus> i had to run it on gfx safemode
<crimsun_> just change /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<Inferus> and, i have to use a contineous space partition, since it didn't like my hdd either
<Inferus> to what ?
<garryF> mikere Yeah, easybuntu might help with that.
<crimsun_> anything but what it currently is.
<bhamgray> Will the vesa drivers not work temporarily for the Nvidia card?
<crimsun_> change it back when you've finished installing the drivers.
* Inferus is confused
<Ackeubu_> Anyone knows if ubuntu usually detects media card readers? of if one have to install drivers for them? i carry a PCIxx12 integrated media controller from texas instrument
* Otacon22 test
<zoggynog> anyone here able to get SPDIF working in dapper...I need some help
<Inferus> ok
<Inferus> using the vesa driver, i can get a x-server working fine
<crazy_penguin> good night everyone. sleep well :)
<bhamgray> gconf didn't take care of the 'hang'?
<ardchoille> Ackeubu_: I have a 6-in-1 reader and plugged it in and it worked.
<garryF> inferus If you can get to this url it shows you some command lines to get nvidia driver installed and other commonly needed things. http://users.on.net/~goetz/EasyUbuntu/
<Inferus> hmm ok thanks
<enterusername> Hi all is the quota option for printers broken on ubuntu
<Inferus> i can yea, im on my XP laptop :>
<enterusername> im trying this   lpadmin -p danka_infotec -o job-quota-period=300 -o -o job-page-limit=8
<enterusername> and it doesnt appear to be working i want to erk
<enterusername> there's only one -o
<garryF> welcome, its short fortunately, so you can print it out or just scribble it down.
<enterusername> So it should print 10 pages every 5 mins and thats it
<enterusername> but it still can print... is this a bug in ubuntu's cups?
<Ackeubu_> ardchoille you jsut plug in youre card and you find it? or you have to mount it?
<nekostar> sigh
<mikere> Inferus: if you can get working with vesa driver then you should be able to install the nvidia proprietary driver
<bhamgray> mikere: That's what I was thinking - get in and use ndiswrapper or something
<MrRio> hey
<shay> folks, isn't there a way to install Ubuntu from console?
<finalbeta> is Xchat gnome diffrend from the normal Xchat? Because I can't seem to find how to auth after connecting to a server.
<MrRio> Is there anything like 'yakuake' for gnome?
<ardchoille> Ackeubu_: I plugged in the card and it was automounted
<bhamgray> finalbeta: In Ubunt the Gnome frontend is 'simplified'
<MrRio> It's a terminal that slides down from the top of your screen when you hit F12
<finalbeta> crippeled :p
<Ackeubu_> ardchoille cool
<bimberi> shay: alternate CD has the text-mode installer
<Inferus> mikere: I am on a desktop now using vesa :>
<bhamgray> finalbeta: You can use Synaptics to uninstall that one and install the 'real' X Chat instead
<finalbeta> ok, cu in 5 mins then. yep
<garryF> LarryDarrylandDarrylFied
<shay> bimberi, I see, thanks
<bimberi> shay: yw
<mikere> Inferus: did you try installing nvidia-glx?
<Raito> How do you delete ubuntu? I want to reinstall it to reset the partition tables because the only program I know that can successfully resize an ntfs partition is the ubuntu installer >_>
<Ackeubu_> ardchoille well my sd cards are not found.. >(
<bhamgray> Raito: You won't have to delete it, just use the installer disc again
<Ackeubu_> ardchoille at least not mounted in media
<Raito> The old ubuntu won't be in the system anymore?
<mikere> Raito: just reinstall and customize the partitions during install
<Raito> ok
<nekostar> anyone run dual monitors here in gnome ?
<bhamgray> Raito: No, not if you install it in the same partition or delete the old partition
<Ackeubu_> anyone has tips on how to get IR to work?
<nekostar> 3====o
<mikere> Inferus: alternately you could try installing the nvidia proprietary driver from nvidia.com
<ardchoille> Ackeubu_: run mount and see if they're listed
<nekostar> hell no
<nekostar> who's having trouble with the nvidia drivers
<nekostar> ill help
<mikere> Inferus: although I ahven't done that myself yet
<nekostar> :)
<garryF> If he is using dapper, they won't work.
<mikere> nekostar: Inferus is
<nekostar> Inferus, u>?
<nekostar> lets walk through it
<mikere> garryF: really?
<nekostar> first which modle nvidia
<garryF> I say, use that easybuntu thing and that will fix it up likely.
<Ackeubu_> ardchoille dont seem to be you on notebook?
<nekostar> do NOT install the ones from nvidia direct
<garryF> mikere yeah, went through the mill with that.
<ardchoille> Ackeubu_: nope, desktop
<nekostar> from dpkg over in #debian: dpkg DO NOT use nvidia.com's installer. Ask me about "nvidia installer". Instead, read "nvidia-graphics-drivers" for instructions, or "nvidia one-liner" for a reminder if you've done it before. "Off to break the nvidia driver by changing the kernel interfaces again, this is becoming a fun hobby..."  - Greg Kroah-Hartman, Linux kernel hacker, on linux-elitists
<nekostar> :)
<mikere> garryF: what is the problem with them?  My problem was htey complained they wanted to be in console multiuser with no X running, hwich doesn't seem to exist in ubuntu ><
<ompaul> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Inferus> lmao
<Flannel> mikere: it does exist, you just stop GDM from starting, and you get nothing but consoles
<Inferus> really screwed up my ubuntu now i think heehee
<mikere> Flannel: so killall gmd and then ctrl-alt-backspace?
<mikere> er... gdm rather
<garryF> mikere Seems the drivers were compiled with different version of the gcc compiler than the kernel put out with Ubuntu, and so they won't play nice together.
<Inferus> more beta testing would be good :(
<benoy> hello, can anyone tell me how I can install themes downloaded from websites?
<Inferus> erm fantastic
<Inferus> it appears to be working...
<Inferus> :>
<bhamgray> Inferus: Your problems aren't Linux or Ubuntu's fault - it's more like Nvidias
<Inferus> mm
<Inferus> ubuntu give me the disc image, and it doesnt work ;/
<garryF> Glad it's working at least.
<Inferus> yaaaaaaaaay
<ompaul> mikere, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Inferus> thanks for your help <3 :D
<Inferus> ubuntu has survived being formatted off muahahah :>
<mikere> ompaul: thanks
<benoy> anyone know how to install themes?
<BIAF> any sendmail/webmin experts around
<garryF> Somehow this reminds me of the saying ... Give a man a program and you frustrate them for a day. Teach a man to program and you frustrate them for a lifetime.
<Xenguy> heh
<Inferus> my job is programming so i know what you mean ;/
<Inferus> but its also, a sense of achievement when things go right too
<Inferus> woooo 1059kb/s on my update :>
<garryF> I'm looking for a new job. Mine of ten years was taken over and shut down via hostile takeover.
<mikere> garryF: I teach programming, lol
<Xenguy> garryF: nice
<bhamgray> benoy: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<garryF> mikere hehe
<Xenguy> garryF: that's certainly hostile
<garryF> mikere I bet its fun sometimes to teach programming.
<Inferus> hmmm
<ompaul> people can we take the chat to the channel  #ubuntu-offtopic this channel being solely for support thanks
<Inferus> it feels as though the doors have opened now for me to learn ubuntu ^_^
<garryF> Yeah. /slaps self
<Xenguy> ompaul: sorry about that chief - my focus drifted for a moment :-)
<garryF> One correction is sufficient.
<mikere> garryF: much more fun since I switched to teaching java from c++.  High school kids have problems with c/c++
<bhamgray> Congrads, Inferus
<Inferus> lol
<Inferus> thx
<Inferus> c++ and java arent too dissimilar
<BCK14> how do you edit your firewall in ubuntu ?
<Inferus> both OOP ;/
<mikere> no.. except memory management =)
<BCK14> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<bit_doidao> hi! does anyone knows a way to put a web interface to the an irc channel?
<mikere> bit_doidao: I think there are java applets that can do it, don't know names off hand tho
<spades> maybe jpilot
<bit_doidao> mikere, this could be a good thing for making a better support for ubuntu beginners
<patrick_king> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<carlfk> can I setup 2 grub choices: one for binary nvidia, one for 'stock' ?
<patrick_king> what is the name of the wine tool
<wastrel> do you need to reboot to change video drivers?
<carlfk> well, one for restrircted, one for non
<patrick_king> apt-get one
<wastrel> bit_doidao:  there are java based irc clients
<mikere> wastrel: no, you can just hit ctrl-alt-backspace to reload x usually
<carlfk> wastrel: no, but it might be easier than the rmmod / insmod game I am playing
<bit_doidao> wastrel, im trying http://cgiirc.sourceforge.net/
<wastrel> so write a script to do it carl :] 
<carlfk> mikere: but there is some module that is loaded as part of the boot
<carlfk> wastrel: I am not sure what all gets loaded from /lib/linux-restricted-modules/
<Inferus> hmmm
<Inferus> now i have ubuntu, what to do :>
<carlfk> Inferus: read e-mail
<BIAF> get rid of windows
<Inferus> heh heh
<DarkMageZ> Inferus, play Frozen-Bubble ^-^
<patrick_king> can any one tell me how to install this http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scripts-df-external/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProductID=669&DwnldID=8203&strOSs=39&OSFullName=Linux*&lang=eng
<dooglus> bit_doidao: cgiirc lets you IRC from a web page, but it's not java
<martibs> how can I make windows be "on top of" the gnome-panel?
<martibs> I want acroread in fullscreen without the panel showing
<carlfk> martibs: how about if it was the default?
<wastrel> you can make the panel autohide
<bhamgray> patrick_king: Did you look and see if ndiswrapper supported this card?
<mikere> Inferus: hang out in #ubuntu and try to answer questions!
<bhamgray> patrick_king: Scratch that -
<Inferus> i'll try Mika_i_
<Inferus> mikere*
<Inferus> but im a windows server administrator normally ;/
<bhamgray> It's a linux driger
<carlfk> martibs: how about if it was the default: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and look for the DEFAULT= line - change it to ... 5 or whatever ilne windows is
<Inferus> hmm
<Inferus> how do i get wmv support in linux firefox :)
<BCK14> !smb
<ubotu> I know nothing about smb
<wastrel> hello
<BCK14> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<mwe> !tell Inferus about restricted
<paracelx> can someone help me xubuntu will not install. Keeps saying tty job control turned off and gives me acpi error beforehand
<mwe> ubotu: tell Inferus about restricted
<bhamgray> Inferus: You can't
<Inferus> ? :S
<mwe> wmv works here with mplayer-plugin in firefox
<pepinito> hi
<pepinito> which is the easyest way of sharing a printer?
<bhamgray> mwe: Really? I've NEVER gotten the Totem or Mplayer ones to work
<martibs> carlfk: I'm not talking about windows as in "Windows", the software, but "windows" as in the plural form of "window"
<Lobster> gn8
<mwe> bhamgray: really! just installing the codecs and the plugin did the trick
<patrick_king> how do iuse a .sh file
<mwe> patrick_king: sh foo.sh
<Lobster> patrick_king, in terminal sh file.sh
<bhamgray> sh file.sh
<carlfk> martibs: um.. im soorry - what was the question? :)
<yallaman> anyone have a suggestion for a swift and light window manger? would also like if it had a fresh look and easy to use
<carlfk> yallaman: /join #xubuntu
<ardchoille> yallaman: http://xwinman.org
<ardchoille> yallaman: There are many: Fluxbox, blackbox, openbox, WindowMaker, etc.
<Xenguy> yallaman: xfce
<yallaman> whats the most used then?
<PacketScan> yallaman, fluxbox is nice and simple , clean
<martibs> carlfk: how to make windows apear over the panel (in fullscreen)
<ardchoille> yallaman: Damn Small Linux uses Fluxbox by default. It's small, fast and easy to use, IMHO.
<ipfw> anyone in here cp dvds, I sucked it down with dvdbackup, and just made an iso with mkisofs .. Then burnt it with k3b, seems something in my process is wrong
<ardchoille> ipfw: I like dvdrip
<tommie-> what do i install to add 32bit compatibility on a 64bit hoary system
<ipfw> ardchoille:  does it do full disc-to-disc copies ... instead of just mpeg4 rips ?
<ardchoille> ipfw: I don't know, I just know it works well :)
<ipfw> ardchoille:  you have never burnt a full normal dvd movie with it though ?
<ardchoille> ipfw: yes, several in fact
<yallaman> ok..fluxbox..is there a apt-get way installing it?
<codecaine> yes
<codecaine> apt-get install fluxbox
<dooglus> yallaman: yes.  the package is called 'fluxbox'...
<Inferus> Why do i get this error when I do a ./configure.... "C++ compiler cannot create executables"
<dooglus> Inferus: you're missing a package or two.  Install 'build-essential'
<Inferus> k
<ipfw> ardchoille:  thanks man
<ardchoille> ipfw: yw :)
<Inferus> ty dooglus
<carlfk> martibs: ah - no clue
<xenex> anyone know the current version for win4lin?
<ardchoille> yallaman: If you're gonna use Fluxbox, you might also wanna look into using fbdesk, fbpager, and fluxconf ..  they enhance the fluxbox experience :)
<Inferus> doh
<Inferus> now i need firefox development files
<yallaman> i did install those too
<dooglus> xenex: from what I've read the old win98 version worked a lot bewtter
<ardchoille> yallaman: cool :)
<yallaman> i just hope it dosent take too long to learn:p
<dooglus> Inferus: you don't need them to run fluxbox
<xenex> dooglus: I meant what version of Win4Lin is the latest.
<patrick_king> can anyone help me install an itel 830m driver
<dooglus> xenex: I don't know.  I stopped using it a long time ago.
<patrick_king> intel^
<Inferus> dooglus: im not running fluxbox!
<caleb> anyone knokw of a good online tutorial for installing a slave hd in ubuntu
<dooglus> Inferus: yes, sorry, I misread.
<Inferus> np :?
<Inferus> :>
<Inferus> I need them to do a ./configure
<xenex> dooglus: What do you use now?
<patrick_king> i keep getting this message. compiler is not available to compile modules, aborting....
<dooglus> Inferus: if you need firefox dev packages, add them by: 1. edit /etc/apt/source.list, adding a 'deb-src' line for each 'deb' line; 2. sudo apt-get update; 3. sudo apt-get build-dep firefox
<caleb> yes/no?
<mikere> caleb: don't know of a tutorial, but it should be relatively straightforward
<mwe> patrick_king: you probably need the right gcc version to compile a kernel module. cat /proc/version well show which one you need
<dooglus> xenex: I used to need win4lin because I needed an IE-only site.  The site now works with firefox, so I use that.
<Inferus> ty dooglus
<yallaman> btw..im using xchat now.. is there a way to save my channels and such..so it starts up with this server and chan?
<mwe> patrick_king: the version needs to match the one the kernel was compiled with
<patrick_king> cat /proc/version
<mikere> caleb: have you physically installed the drive?
<mwe> patrick_king: you need to type it in a terminal :)
<caleb> yeah
<caleb> i installed the hd
<mikere> caleb: internal or external drive?
<caleb> internal
<caleb> but heres the thing
<caleb> i fdisk'd it
<ardchoille> yallaman: Talk to Hawkwind in #lfd, he can set you up with XChat stuff :)
<caleb> and formatted it
<caleb> and mounted it
<patrick_king> it says gcc version 4.0.3
<caleb> and all that and made it work
<mikere> caleb: click System --> administration --> disks
<caleb> then i installed a 250 gig
<mwe> patrick_king: and what does gcc --version say?
<ScreaminIke> lets say that i'm having a squid issue.... like... i get this error every time i try to run it...
<ScreaminIke> what do i do?
<caleb> and it made my 300g go away
<caleb> well all i have is cli
<caleb> its a server box
<caleb> no gui
<patrick_king> gcc --version   bash: gcc: command not found
<mikere> caleb: ah, so you have to manually mount it or get it auto mounted in /etc/fstab
<mwe> patrick_king: install build-essential if you haven't done so
<caleb> automounted?
<mwe> patrick_king: I think you haven't
<mwe> patrick_king: that will get the compiler and friends
<mikere> caleb: I don't know the internals of fstab but you can tell it to automatically mount drives on boot up
<Protocol2> yo
<caleb> i see
<patrick_king> nwe: cheers i will give that ago
<Protocol2> can people see my chat text?
<dooglus> Protocol2: yes
<caleb> yeah
<Inferus> bleh
<Protocol2> ok cool
<mikere> caleb: it's one of those things I use a gui for if I have to and read my ass off to figure out if it's not available
<Inferus> dooglus, doesnt work l.
<Inferus> ;/
<Inferus> installed the build-dep's
<caleb> yeah its complicated for me
<mwe> patrick_king: you'll probably need linux-headers-$(uname -r) as well
<caleb> im new to linux
<Inferus> but it stil says i dont have them
<caleb> so
<patrick_king> caleb: i got my wireless card working in the end i just updated to dapper and it worked straight away
<malachi>  How can I create a link to a directory so all the files in that directory will be in the current directory?
<malachi> For example, after upgrading Democracy, I have a ~/Movies/Democracy  and a   ~/.democracy/Movies directory. How can I link them so all in ./democracy are in Movies/Democracy, or vice versa?
<caleb> maybe i should do that
<caleb> thanks mikere and patrick_king
<dooglus> Inferus: what's the error exactly?
<mwe> malachi: ln -s
<caleb> ill read up more
<Inferus> "Unable to find mozilla or firefox development files"
<caleb> later
<patrick_king> caleb: you told me to update and it sorted it for me
<mikere> caleb: read up on fstab - as long as you have your hard drive installed properly with master/slave right, you should be able to get it working np.
<ElBrujo> how can i make a new partition without formating?
<carlfk> ElBrujo: yes.  but what are you trying to do?
<dooglus> Inferus: odd.  where did you get the firefox sources?
<Inferus> ermm
<ElBrujo> carlfk i want make a partition in my actual ubuntu disk
<Inferus> gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted...
<ElBrujo> but i dont want reinstall
<carlfk> ElBrujo: you can resize it
<ubuntu_> somebody know how i can be root in a LIVE CD of my ubuntu
<rixxon> gnome-bluetooth-manager fails to start, i get cryptic python errors
<ubuntu_> please
<Inferus> ubuntu_
<Inferus> sudo passwd
<ompaul> !root
<ubotu> sudo is is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Dial_tone> sudo passwd
<Inferus> and set a root pw
<ubuntu_> thank u
<Inferus> np
<mwe> how about just sudo -i
<ompaul> Inferus, we don't tell people that - reading that web page is more recomended
<rixxon> or just sudo -s/-i
<mwe> that's the usual ubuntu way of getting a root prompt
<ElBrujo> how can i resize?
<ompaul> rixxon, -i is the suggested one
<rixxon> ompaul: i use both depending on the situation ;)
<Inferus> oh right ok ompaul
<Inferus> :)
<Inferus> but he did say he wanted root access ;/
<benoy> can someone help me install themes in xubuntu, no one was able to help me from #xubuntu
<dooglus> Inferus: are you sure?  there's nothing in dapper-backports yet is there?
<mwe> Infecto: sudo -i will give him root access
<Inferus> im positive
<Inferus> im sat with my laptop (the one im talking to you on) next to my linux box
<yeti> hi - what does kde need gam_server for? it frequently eats lots of cpu during any file transfers/hdd access. can i disable it?
<Inferus> read it of one screen and stuck it on another ;)
<gnomefreak> benoy: try xfce-look.org or apt-cache search themes in terminal
* BCK14 loves vmware :)
<faki3> hey, I found out how to get ride of those crappy metacity maximize / minimize lines  :D
<benoy> ok
<dooglus> Inferus: http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-backports/main/source/Sources.gz is empty...
* sneex is away: eating
<ardchoille> faki3: gconf-editor -> /apps/metacity/general ?
<dooglus> faki3: did you find a way of doing it which still lets you see window contents when you move the window?
<mwe> dooglus: I don't think anything is backported to dapper yet
<Inferus> hmmmm
<faki3> anyone know if 2.6.17 is going to be backported?
<Inferus> well it installed dooglus!
<dooglus> mwe: neither do I
<TheBlunderbuss> Howdy
<Inferus> dooglus, it definately did it ;s
<mwe> faki3: do you need it?
<ardchoille> dooglus: chaning the buttons in the gconf-editor will let you see window contents while moving :)
<dooglus> Inferus: it installed, but not from dapper-backports, I'd guess
<faki3> mwe:  sure
<rixxon> faki3: i heard it is not going to be in the dapper repos
<dooglus> ardchoille: I think there's a single option which controls both whether to show contents on move, and whether to draw annoying 'zoom' lines of iconify
<mwe> faki3: well personally I get my kernels from kernel.org anyway. I don't think kernels are backported
<rixth_> Why is wget trying to use a proxy? Connecting to 127.0.0.1:8080... failed: Connection refused.
<rixxon> rixth_: environment variable set?
<dooglus> rixth_: gconf setting?
<rixth_> rixxon, how would I unset it
<faki3> okay, that's cool
<roostishaw> how can I compile c source code to run under windows?
<faki3> I'm just looking for the lazy way, he he
<mwe> I think wget is oblivious to gconf settings
<dooglus> rixth_: look in the configuration editor, under system->proxy
<roostishaw> from ubuntu I mean
<dooglus> mwe: I think (but I'm not sure) that the proxy gconf setting sets an environment variable, which wget uses
<malachi> mwe: I tried ln -s ~/.democracy ~/Movies/Democracy but files exist.
<krazykit> roostishaw: mingw, i think
<krazykit> roostishaw: or minigw, i don't recall which is correct
<roostishaw> krazykit, ill look into it, thans!
<mwe> dooglus: maybe so
<rixth_> dooglus, some options were set, I unset them. Saem error.
<krazykit> roostishaw: http://www.mingw.org/
<patrick_king> mwe: linux-headers-$(uname -r) doesnt work for me
<mwe> rixth_: wget --no-proxy
<dooglus> malachi: move all the files from ~/Movies/Democracy into ~/.democracy and remove the newly empty dir before running that ln command
<mwe> rixth_: your current terminal will probably use the same settings
<rixth_> mwe, that's just a hack- other applications are not working too. I need t fix it, not a bandaid :(
<mwe> rixth_: type env|grep -i proxy
<rixth_> Alright, I'll open a new one
<rixth_> Ah indeed, I see it.
<dooglus> mwe: it'll be OK next time you log in, I reckon.  maybe even next time you start a terminal
<malachi> Ah!
<dooglus> um - that was for rixth_
<malachi> dooglus: Thanks.
<mwe> rixth_: wget only uses a proxy if *_proxy is set
<Alethes> is there a document that explains how to get jabberd configured for ubuntu?
<mwe> dooglus: if it did in fact unset *_proxy, yes
<roostishaw> krazykit, is it in the repos? it dosn't look it...
<TheBlunderbuss> what are some good ubuntu repositories?
<patrick_king> mwe: linux-headers gives me a list what do i do
<rixth_> Another question: when using TwinView, is there anyway I can have panels on both screens?
<mwe> Alethes: maybe japperd comes with documentation
<mwe> Alethes: most packages do
<Alethes> found it on the wiki
<dooglus> patrick_king: linux-headers-$(uname-r)
<mwe> uname -r not uname-r
<dooglus> yes
<patrick_king> arh now it working
<MrDade> Good evening everyone
<ardchoille> MrDade: hi
<tulku> MrDade, good evening
<tulku> Hi! I'm having problems suspending a laptop. I think it is related to having proceses in D. Is this true? Is there a way to dring them back to life?
<grimboy> Urgh, I don't understand this samba stuff. It worked fine in 5.04
<TheBlunderbuss> As a new Ubuntu user, what repositories should I have?
<grimboy> But now this autoconfig came in and stuff.
<MrDade> *?* Crash Problems >  For some reason Ubuntu has crashed on me twice since the last 30 minutes after I installed it on my computer.  I had to end up manually restarting the computer after the crash.  Anyone can help me out and suggest why this is happening?
<Dial_tone> as a new user walk this page from top to bottom http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<ic56> MrDade: laptop or desktop?
<BSG75> anyone know why while using Azureus all popup warnings and such won't go away when I click hide?
<MrDade> It mostly happens when I use the "terminal" application
<MrDade> desktop
<ic56> MrDade: define "crash".  What happens, exactly?
<CrazyDoode> TheBlunderbuss: go into Synaptic and mess around in repositories
* scabootssca is away: Hunting For Fruit Loops
<MrDade> ic56:  the computer just gets stuck, i cant move the mouse nor even "ctrl-alt-del"  i just have to push the button to restart... and it happen twice when i had the terminal application open trying to install adobe
<igorzolnikov> Hi! Can i read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonQuestions in russian?
<MrDade> but it happened before the install attempt
<ic56> MrDade: what were you running inside the terminal?
<dooglus> MrDade: control-alt-backspace usually gets you out of a locked-up X session
<MrDade> well, after I have extrace the tar file, i tried to use the "INSTALL" command to install adobe
<MrDade> *extracted
<ic56> MrDade: what, exactly, was the last thing you were able to type?
<patrick_king> im having trouble installing intel 830m graphic drivers http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16399 i have the build essentails
<MrDade> the first time it crash it tried typing "INSTALL"
<MrDade> and the second time it crashed i typed "install INSTALL"
<MrDade> because the name of the script is INSTALL, but im new and im not sure im executing the right command for the script
<ic56> MrDade: which script?
<MrDade> a script named "INSTALL"  which was within the Adobe Reader tar file after i extracted it
<MrDade> which is
<Protocol2> MrDade, your suppose to use it like this sudo ./INSTALL
<MrDade> doh
<MrDade> i keep on forgetting the "sudo"
<ic56> MrDade: and you didn't get an error message and a new command prompt?!
<MrDade> yes i did
<MrDade> but when i attempt it again
<MrDade> the computer just got stuck
<ic56> MrDade: was the error message "command not found" or something like that?
<MrDade> im going to try it again, but the "sudo" way, brb, let me see if it works
<MrDade> yes
<ic56> MrDade: thta error message should occur repeatedly, no matter how many times you issue that command, since your syntax is incorrect.
<mezoko> Hi
<ic56> MrDade: if after repeating it, you computer freezes, I'm more likely to suspect a serious hardware problem (like bad RAM).
<joseph> why does mplayer play only audio and no video with it??
<MrDade> had windows on this machine and never did have a problem
<ic56> MrDade: maybe windows never used some parts of your RAM.
<MrDade> ok
<TheBlunderbuss> maybe he needs more magic dust
<ic56> MrDade: note the exact syntax that protocol2 gave you: sudo ./INSTALL  The "./" is significant.
<ic56> MrDade: good luck
<ic56> MrDade: do you know how to test your RAM?
<MrDade> ic56: can you please show me
<ic56> MrDade: reboot and, at the grub prompt, choose "memtest".
<patrick_king> i keep getting this message "the dri drivers can not be installed without the latest kernel modules installtion will be aborted. see dri.log for infomation of what went wrong
<patrick_king> linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<patrick_king> dam
<CrazyDoode> i'd say it's his video card.. what's your video card MrDade ?
<patrick_king> here is the dri.log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16399
<MrDade> ic56:  where on the web can I look into documents/guides online for Linux security, virus protected, adware protect, and hack proof?
<MrDade> I really want to learn the security fundamentals of linux
<Pump> hi
<Pump> i need some help to install a pinnacle pctv
<morbidi> and now kubuntu freezes in my splash screen
<morbidi> ups
<ic56> MrDade: you won't find much on Linux security at that elementary level -- Linux isn't vulnerable to simplistic attacks of this kind.
<morbidi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#head-c7e4a572c882d0ce742ab2d2243e594b842fdad0
<morbidi> I followed this guide
<morbidi> and now kubuntu freezes in my splash screen
<morbidi> anyone has the same prob ?
<Decoy_> does anyone know how to make a wan with ubuntu. I want to make it so someone can connect to my lan by IP
<tulku> (sorry for repeating). I'm having problems suspending a notebook ( it logs this: stopping tasks failed (2 tasks remaining) ). And, I looked and I have 2 D proceseses... Is this related? How can I bring them back to life.
<Decoy_> well it doenst have to be ubuntu
<Decoy_> just anything free
<patrick_king> how do i stop x-server
<TheBlunderbuss> killall -9 Xorg
<ic56> MrDade: to learn Linux security, start by reading the following man pages: chmod, ls, chown, sudo, sudoers, netstat
<an0malist> How do install glibc on my machine?  I'm trying to use make and I get a bunch of errors.. someone told me glibc isn't installed ?
<ParaSiteX> hey there. I have a samsung x20 notebook with the following graphic card: "Intel Corp. Mobile Graphics Controller (i915)". It is a ati x600 mobile PCIe if I am not mistaken. My Problem is the resolution which is currently in 1024x768. The native resolution of my notebook is 1400x1050 though. But there are display-errors in this resolution. I have read the Hardware section of the desktopguide.pdf: 3d acceleration (direct rendering) is working
<MrDade> how can I read them?
<ic56> MrDade: respectively, they'll give you a taste of filesystem security, process security, and network security.  When you've read these, follow up on the references they mention at the bottom.
<ic56> MrDade: from inside terminal, type "man chmod", to read the chmod manpage.
<Furries> Any furries?
<grimboy> Can anyone help me share some folders with samba. I'm using this smb.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16401
<Pump> i need some help to install a pinnacle pctv
<ParaSiteX> I had a gentoo release installed previously on my notebook, and the resoultion was correct at that time. I didn't need to configure anything.
<Sivik> anyone here play sims in linux?
<TheBlunderbuss> Sims + Linux = colossal waste of time
<mertea> http://windows31rox.homeip.net/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu < humm?
<MrDade> is there a command to list all the an's available?
<MrDade> *  man's
<Jowi> Decoy_: easiest way is to use vpn capable routers
<Sivik> MrDade: the ubuntu forums
<Decoy_> anyone know any games that will work on mac os 7.5 that doesnt require a cd
<an0malist> glibc -- how do I know if its installed, and how do i install it if it is not?
<Decoy_> It only has a floppy drive
<Sivik> Decoy_, this is a linux channel, not a mac channel
<Decoy_> screw you
<funky> hi
<ic56> MrDade: find /usr/share/man -type -f -print |less   There's thousands.
<Jowi> Decoy_: actually, vpn routers is the only thing I have set up to connect two LANs together. don't know of anything more simple
<Decoy_> well if its all inux like
<Sivik> Decoy_, no thanks, you not my type
<funky> How can I re-activate bash-completion on ubuntu ?
<morbidi> use bash ?
<Sivik> Decoy_, mac os 7.5 is not linux like
<Jimmey__> funky: How did you de-activate it?
<funky> Jimmey__: removing my $HOME
<morbidi> funky: see in what shell you are
<Jimmey__> :-S
<morbidi> echo $SHELL
<fanch> :join #ubuntu-fr
<boabsta> Sivik: but they both end in "nix" surely they are the same no?
<funky> funky@skunk:~$ echo $SHELL
<funky> /bin/bash
<Decoy_> Sivik, you have no friends
<ic56> MrDade: but a better way is to read the introduction to each section of the manual (there are 8 sections numbered 1-8): Like so:  man 1 intro
<Decoy_> Sivik, you fail at life
<Stormx2> How do I make ubuntu take notice of ~/bin?
<Sivik> Decoy_, oh well
<patrick_king> can anyone help me PLEASE im going insane
<Pump> i need some help to configure a pinnacle pctv stereo, somebody knows how can i do?
<Sivik> patrick_king, what is your problem?
<Stormx2> patrick_king: Whats the problem?
<crimsun_> Stormx2: what shell are you using?
<patrick_king> im tring to install a intel 830m driver
<funky> morbidi: it should be configured in any hidden file (bashrc, or so) in $HOME
<boabsta> lol at Decoy_ what a tube :)
<Stormx2> crimsun_: bash
<Stormx2> crimsun_: If thats what you mean...
<crimsun_> Stormx2: uncomment the appropriate block in ~/.bash_profile
<funky> morbidi: chan you grep your home something like grep -i completion .* ?
<funky> can*
<morbidi> funky: sure
<igorzolnikov> Hi! Can i read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonQuestions in russian?
<Stormx2> crimsun_: Thats odd. It is uncommented, and the directory does exist, and the scripts are +x
<Stormx2> crimsun_: I'm using terminal to run them.
<Stormx2> crimsun_: Is that sh?
<crimsun_> Stormx2: ~/.bash_profile is only sourced for login shells.
<Stormx2> crimsun_: Meaning? ;)
<drumline> google earth now on linux !  Yay
<Furries> Uh-oh. I'm pregnant again. Guess it's time to get drunk and fall down some steps!
<polpak> Stormx2: they don't need to be +x   I've found the easiest thing to do is to move the lines from .bash_profile into .bashrc (which is sourced from .bash_profile)
<crimsun_> Stormx2: in Terminal's preferences, did you configure the shell to be interactive/login?
<kbrooks> Hmmm.
<drumline> Furries: that's sick...
<kbrooks> How do I get this file? [skin]  file ( /usr/share/mplayer/Skin/default/skin ) not found.
<jd__> When I go into user properties all of the users have the same password and i did not set it. So far there have been no problems but I was wondering why this have a password that I did not set
<patrick_king> i keep getting this message "the dri drivers can not be installed without the latest kernel modules installtion will be aborted. see dri.log for infomation of what went wrong
<polpak> Stormx2: then it will be added to your path regardless of whether your session is a login shell or not
<BCK14> how do i update kaffeine, ive tried compiling the new version from source but it hasnt updated it
<TheBlunderbuss> gah! furries in the channel!
<kbrooks> How do I get this file? [skin]  file ( /usr/share/mplayer/Skin/default/skin ) not found.
<patrick_king> here is the dri.log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16399
<zag> anyone here speak portuguese?
<Stormx2> polpak: Ah ok
<kbrooks> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<Cameron_> hey can some1 help me plz
<ic56> !br
<kbrooks> !tell zag about br
<crimsun_> kbrooks: recreate the symlink as necessary
<DShepherd> maybe
<Cameron_> can some1 help me
<ardchoille> kbrooks: open up the mplayer rc in your $HOME and fix that line. That has happened to me a few times.
<DShepherd> maybe] 
<kbrooks> crimsun_: what must it point to?
<Cameron_> i need an auto op
<BCK14> how do i update kaffeine, ive tried compiling the new version from source but it hasnt updated it
<kbrooks> Cameron_: wat chan?
<Pump> i need help with a pinnacle pctv stereo, please
<ElBrujo> how can i resize my linux partition?
<Cameron_> kbrooks ill private ok
<crimsun_> kbrooks: whatever the default in mplayer-skins is (I don't have either package installed)
<DShepherd> ElBrujo: have you tried gparted?
<Pump> ElBrujo: you can use qtparted
<Cameron_> kbrooks talk on private
<TheBlunderbuss> gparted!
<kbrooks> Cameron_: yes im there
<ElBrujo> in gparted  the option is disable
<kbrooks> Cameron_: answer in private
<Stormx2> polpak: Thanks very much that worked!
<MrKeuner> hi, how can I urn this blutooth device off. I guess I could save some battery this way?
<Cameron_> how do u answer in private
<patrick_king> anyone
<ardchoille> kbrooks: Cameron_ isn't identifuied to services
<GaiaX11> How do I play quicktime in ubuntu?
<funky> morbidi: thanks for your no-help, source /etc/bash_completion was the answer
<kbrooks> ardchoille: and he isn't op either :P
<ardchoille> Cameron_: you can't, not unless you are identified to services
<GaiaX11> I mean quicktime movies.
<GaiaX11> Is there a player for that? O a plugin?
<zag> ok how could i use the brasilian channel ? its my first try...
<patrick_king> ok i have a builin ifrared how do i use it
<patrick_king> on my laptop
<jramsey> anyone have a reference for a sample javascipt that will send smtp mail through an apache server? the dreamweaver javascript that i aped from a dw book doesnt work
<GaiaX11> zag, /join #ubuntu-br
<Assnine>  DCC SEND AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<ubuntu_> alguien tiene linux en el ipod
<ubuntu_> ?
<ardchoille>  /ignore Assnine
<ubuntu_> estoy intentando confgurar el MPD
<crimsun_> sigh.
<BCK14> how do i update kaffeine, ive tried compiling the new version from source but it hasnt updated it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun_]  by ChanServ
<ubuntu_> pero al cargar el kernel
<Kazukisan> My sound works great and everything for games/wine/music/movies but when i open up team speak and go to settings it ask to select sound the only option is /dev/dsp and other, with dev/dsp it doesnt work i hear no sound and wont let me unmute mic like it cant find a sound card any suggestions ?
<ubuntu_> se cuelga
<Assnine>  DCC SEND AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
* Assnine was kicked off #ubuntu by crimsun_ (crimsun_)
<FifaFrazer> I go to system->settings->resolution and I want to set my monitor refresh rate to 85, but only 60 is available... my eyes hurt. I've just installed ubuntu, so im totally new to this stuff..
* Assnine was kicked off #ubuntu by crimsun_ (crimsun_)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Assnine>  DCC SEND AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Sivik> FifaFrazer, did you install the correct video drivers
* Assnine was kicked off #ubuntu by crimsun_ (crimsun_)
<jramsey> crimsun_, can u block him permanently?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@42O.us]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by crimsun_
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by crimsun_
<BCK14> how do i update kaffeine, ive tried compiling the new version from source but it hasnt updated it
<FifaFrazer> Sivik I havent installed any drivers manually
<Sivik> FifaFrazer, what kind of card
<crimsun_> interesting, my client's funk.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Assnine!*@*]  by gnomefreak
<FifaFrazer> nvidia geforce 4
<GaiaX11> Is there a player for that? Or a plugin for quicktime movies?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<zag> thank you gaya x11
<jramsey> anyone have a reference for a sample javascipt that will send smtp mail through an apache server? the dreamweaver javascript that i took from a dw book doesnt work
<Sivik> FifaFrazer, which card specifically
<FifaFrazer> Ti4800se
<Sivik> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<GaiaX11> zag, you're welcome
<Sivik> !tell FifaFrazer about nvidia
<FifaFrazer> thank you very much
<Sivik> yw
<GaiaX11> Plugin for quicktime. Any1 knows?
<larson9999> on my old machine, things were kinda goofey.  it installed intel_agp and was using it instead of nvidia which it what i have.  it installed bluetooth and a wacom but i don't have bluetooth or a table.  what's up with that.  i saw a post about the intel_agp.  i wonder if many of the recent dapper nvidia issues were caused by that
<Kazukisan> GaiaX11: windows :P ;) tell me also if you can find one lol
<Cameron_Ubuntu> can some1 explain something to me about the op levels
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun_]  by crimsun_
<larson9999> GaiaX11: i use mplayer for quicktime
<Cameron_Ubuntu> can some1 explain something to me about the op levels
<TheBlunderbuss> yup
<patrick_king> i have a Dell latitude c400, everything is working apart from the infrared i was wonderinf if any one could help me get it working please
<Cameron_Ubuntu> can some1 explain something to me about the op levels if you can go to #Ubuntu_Help
<Jowi> GaiaX11: either w32codecs or vlc. not sure if gstreamer has a plugin for it or not
<jackson> hi guys. I'm installing Dapper on a Dell Inspiron 700m and during the package configuration it stops at about 58%. the screen goes blank and two small, white rectangles appear (one in the middle, one on the left) on the screen. it continues to access the drive for a bit and then it stops so I just shut it off. any ideas?
<Cameron_Ubuntu> can some1 explain something to me about the op levels if you can go to #Ubuntu_Help
<PORDO> i can't login without using failsafe gnome: http://www.google.com/notebook/public/00221891507267986120/BDUsxIgoQ7p_zw8Ah
<yallaman> anyone here using fluxbox on ubuntu 6.06?
<crimsun_> Cameron_Ubuntu: chanserv can help you
<Cameron_Ubuntu> crimsun can u come to #Ubuntu_Help  for a few mins
<Cameron_Ubuntu> chanserv
<jramsey> patrick_king, have u checked http://irda.sourceforge.net/smcinit/ ??
<ardchoille> yallaman: Maybe #fluxbox can help?
<SonicChao> Cameron, message ChanServ with the following word "help"
<morbidi> funky: ups, sorry, I was busy with something in my opengl install :/
<Cameron_Ubuntu> can u crimsun
<GaiaX11> larson9999, I have mplayer as well, but how to view quicktime movies in this page then? http://www.torontofashionweek.ca/lfw/lfw_new-shows.html
<patrick_king> jramsey: yes i just keep going round in curcles
<Cameron_Ubuntu> like whats the dif between lvl 10 and lv 30
<larson9999> GaiaX11: checking it out
<PORDO> can anyone even just take a _peek_ at this? http://www.google.com/notebook/public/00221891507267986120/BDUsxIgoQ7p_zw8Ah
<zorplex> anyone willing to help out with a ubuntu install gone awry?
<jramsey> patrick_king, you tried loading the kernel irda module manually?
<yallaman> ive been there:)  was asked to install to the newest ver of fluxbox..but i get some dep problems http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16402 ..so im wondering what repos i need to add
<Cameron_Ubuntu> me made the chanel for me becuase he has a server but he wants me to be owner and he be just op and he still being host is that possible
<patrick_king> jramsey: i wouldnt know where to start
<Cameron_Ubuntu> he made the chanel for me becuase he has a server but he wants me to be owner and he be just op and he still being host is that possible
<joseph> does anyone have problems with mplayer???
<Snake> What package do I need to be able to extract files in .debs?
<Snake> (with file roller)
<Snake> err
<Cameron_Ubuntu> he made the chanel for me becuase he has a server but he wants me to be owner and he be just op and he still being host is that possible
<Cameron_Ubuntu> he made the chanel for me becuase he has a server but he wants me to be owner and he be just op and he still being host is that possible
<Snake> archive manager**
<TheBlunderbuss> you just said that
<zorplex> Question: I am installing Ubuntu on a machine with 4 SATA drives. I have xp on my sda and want to install ubuntu onto sdb, but grub is giving me an error 22, what doI do?
<Cameron_Ubuntu> he made the chanel for me becuase he has a server but he wants me to be owner and he be just op and he still being host is that possible
<larson9999> GaiaX11: oops! i forgot. i used mplayer in mandriva with no problems.  but in ubuntu, it's kinda jumpy.  don't know if it's really a ubuntu problem or not.  anyway, to play that install moz-plugger and it should work
<GaiaX11> joseph, which kind of problem?
<Cameron_Ubuntu> he made the chanel for me becuase he has a server but he wants me to be owner and he be just op and he still being host is that possible
<ompaul> Cameron_Ubuntu please stop repeating
<funky> morbidi: ok, no problem
<Cameron_Ubuntu> i need help real wuick but
<ardchoille> Cameron_Ubuntu: stop it!
<ozzloy> my resolution is really small, but there is no other resolution listed in system->preferences->screen resolution.  this is a brand new install of 6.06
<distanceisdeath> GaiaX11, it plays audio, but not the video portion
<ozzloy> how do i increase the resolution?
<Cameron_Ubuntu> i need help
<Snake> Repost: What package do I need to extract .debs in archive manager :-/
<distanceisdeath> DaiaX11, I am joseph
<jramsey> patrick_king, well from my read the kernel install won't find the irda because of bios limitations; go to dells site and see if you can find out what chip they use; but, the notes i read say this is fixed in 2.6 so it oughta work in breezy; go read this and see if it helps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrdaHowto
<PORDO> can someone just tell me what is in your default ~/.profile ?
<larson9999> GaiaX11: mozplugger will know to use mplayer.  but i think i'm going to try vlc.  oh, that site did play for me using mplayer and mozplugger
<GaiaX11> larson9999, I will see.
<zorplex> Cameron, your not the only one
<larson9999> GaiaX11: did you get the win32codecs?
<GaiaX11> distanceisdeath, do you have w32codecs in your machine?
<jackson> hi guys. I'm installing Dapper on a Dell Inspiron 700m and during the package configuration it stops at about 58%. the screen goes blank and two small, white rectangles appear (one in the middle, one on the left) on the screen. it continues to access the drive for a bit and then it stops so I just shut it off. any ideas?
<GaiaX11> larson9999, I do.
<distanceisdeath> GaiaX11, I dont think so.  If they are not stock, then i dont
<GaiaX11> distanceisdeath, Have a look then
<distanceisdeath> How?
<Jowi> jackson: if you are using a cd other than the desktop/live one I would suggest turning off framebuffer to see if that helps.
<ozzloy> also, which is better?  easy_ubuntu or automatix?
<ompaul> Cameron_Ubuntu you were asked to stop repeating - is it possible and not relevant to ubuntu - but they control more than you do there ya go I assume your talking about irc so it is not for #ubuntu where we deal with ubuntu based questions
<distanceisdeath> GaiaX11, no i do not.
<larson9999> i wonder why ff doesn't have an 'add' in their 'actions' settings
<GaiaX11> So put it there and try mplayer again
<Jowi> jackson: it might be that the installer still work and display messages, but you wouldn't know. turning off the framebuffer helps most of the time if you get a garbled display.
<gnomefreak> ompaul: can you give me a hand in #ubuntu-unregged so i can bring my grandmother a slkice of pie
<GaiaX11> distanceisdeath, So put it there and try mplayer again
<distanceisdeath> GaiaX11, how do i install it?
<ompaul> gnomefreak, yes
<GaiaX11> Through synaptic or apt-get
<jackson> Jowi: how do I turn off the framebuffer?
<gnomefreak> ty
<FifaFrazer> the nvidia driver guide tells me to look at a list to see if i need nvidia-glx-legacy or nvidia-glx, but the list doenst work.. My card is G-force Ti4800se. What should i choose ?
<PORDO> ompaul perhaps you could tell me what should be in a .profile file, so i can successfully log in.
<GaiaX11> distanceisdeath, Through synaptic or apt-get
<distanceisdeath> GaiaX11, okay one second
<MrKeuner> hi, how can I urn this blutooth device off. I guess I could save some battery this way?
<Jowi> jackson: good question. on the older versions of ubuntu you ran "linux debian-installer/framebuffer=false" but on 6.06 I don't know. someone else has an idea?
<GaiaX11> larson9999, which is best? Mozpluger or vlc?
<ompaul> PORDO, why do you believe that is what is stopping you?
<PORDO> it's not, i just realized.
<patrick_king> right i have to edit this sudo vi /etc/default/irda-utils
<GaiaX11> larson9999, for me to open that site
<PORDO> ompaul http://www.google.com/notebook/public/00221891507267986120/BDUsxIgoQ7p_zw8Ah
<patrick_king> but when i do that command its empty
<ompaul> PORDO, sorry no time got to do that thing gnomefreak needs done
<patrick_king> but when i go to where its located its not
<jramsey> is it enabled in ur bios?
<patrick_king> yes
<PORDO> ompaul about the slice of pie?
<Jowi> jackson: when you run the install cd you should have some help screens that show you how
<jramsey> have u installed the irda utils with apt-get??
<patrick_king> yes
<larson9999> GaiaX11: the only thing i've used is mozplugger with mplayer.  mozplugger is a tool that uses the program you have associated with that type of file to play it
<jramsey> and setserial?
<patrick_king> yes
<patrick_king> im stuck on the Configuration
<larson9999> GaiaX11: but there seems to be a problem with quicktime and dapper as they are kinda jumpy
<jramsey> well if the lines arent in irda-utils then have u just tried adding them and rebooting?
<method|> is there any way to have larger files than 2 gigs on my linux partition?
<distanceisdeath> GaiaX11, what do i put in the terminal? (sudo apt-get install _______)
<patrick_king> ok will give it agp
<zorplex> how would one go about creating a grub floppy to boot ubuntu?
<Gullstad> I cant watch movies on my computer, but i can hear the sound. All mediaplayers got a black screen were the pic.should be. But the sound is good.
<zorplex> (as not to have to mess with the MBR)
<GaiaX11> distanceisdeath, Could be.
<distanceisdeath> GaiaX11, what do i put in the blank?
<yallaman> what repos do i need to add the following packages: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16402   ? im trying to install the newest ver of fluxbox
<PORDO> floppy?  what's that?
<zorplex> floppy disk
<Jowi> Gullstad: try a different kernel. I had the same prob but everything was green.
<zorplex> ie a grub boot disk to boot ubuntu with
<PORDO> is that some kind of bluetooth thing?
<distanceisdeath> no
<GaiaX11> distanceisdeath, win32codecs
<distanceisdeath> GaiaX11, all right
<PORDO> i'm sorry, i'm still in the stone age with usb drive on my keychain.
<zorplex> .... are you patronizing me? -__
<PORDO> patronizing?
<stupidregcrap> I am having problems with gparted and resizing my root drive. I resized a ntfs partition to a smaller amount to free up some space to put on my root partition, however, I gparted won't let me add the unassigned amount to the drive, only shrink it.
<Gullstad> Jowi: Different kernel?
<ompaul> PORDO, read his request again
<Jowi> Gullstad: ....that assumes of course that you actually have tried installing the correct codecs for the movie(s)
<PORDO> yeah.  it's still the same.
<jjosh2004> Anyone know how I can get a program to run at startup as root?
<Gullstad> Jowi: Sound is there, and I got VLC whit w32codecks.
<stupidregcrap> why won't gparted allow me to add the unassigned space to my root partition?
<Jowi> Gullstad: all movies are like that?
<ablyss> jjosh2004: add it to /etc/rc.local
<Kazukisan> My sound works great and everything for games/wine/music/movies but when i open up team speak and go to settings it ask to select sound the only option is /dev/dsp and other, with dev/dsp it doesnt work i hear no sound and wont let me unmute mic like it cant find a sound card any suggestions ?
<Gullstad> Jowi: Yes.
<stupidregcrap> do i just need delete all the partition and start again?
<distanceisdeath> GaiaX11, it says my resource is temporarially unavailable
<ompaul> PORDO, I suggest sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choose card type vesa if on an X86 type computer and sudo dkpg-reconfigure gdm after that
<PORDO> thx
<zorplex> I don't have a USB drive atm, and would like to use a floppy disk, so where in Ubuntu would I go to install grub on a floppy in order to boot ubuntu w/o changing the mbr?
<Jowi> Gullstad: then I would suggest a different kernel. just to see if it works (kernel contain low level drivers for your video card)
<stupidregcrap> clearly, using linux as a desktop is misguided ;P
<ztripez> If i want to create a .img from a dir, what do I have to do?
<Warbo> Hello, I am trying to write GParted LiveCD, but my CD Writer doesn't want to cooperate :( (dmesg says "cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!")
<Gullstad> Jowi: What is a kernel?
<Warbo> Gullstad: Linux is the kernel Ubuntu uses
<Jowi> Gullstad: Linux = kernel that Ubuntu is based on
<larson9999> warbo what version of gparted?
<distanceisdeath> GaiaX11, nevermind, but there are no packages "win32codecs"
<Warbo> Gullstad: Look for "linux-image-XXXXXX" packages
<Gullstad> Jowi: So you suggest windows?
<Jowi> Gullstad: I suggest a different version of the kernel.
<Warbo> larson9999: gparted-livecd-0.2.5-1.iso
<stupidregcrap> is there a limit to how large a root partition can be?
<mwe> w32codecs in multivers
<dooglus> Gullstad: when he says he suggests a different kernel, he means a different version of the Linux kernel
<larson9999> warbo have you tried the .2.4 ?  it's the one i've had the best success with
<Gullstad> Jowi: How update?
<Warbo> stupidregcrap: If you use Reiser4 then there is no known limit
<dooglus> stupidregcrap: there's no limit, no
<Stormx2> Where is my hosts file again?
<dooglus> stupidregcrap: /etc/
<ParaSiteX> I have changed my fstab. How can I apply the changes without rebooting?
<Gullstad> !kernel
<Gullstad> !tell Gullstad about kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Warbo> larson9999: I thik the problem is mainly the CD Writer. No writing packages work (not even cdrecord) and dmesg says IO Error
<ron_o> dooglus, Warbo I thought that all OS's have some limits...
<ron_o> for their size.
<monteiro> is there any open source software for linux, to do a little presentation, with photos and text (besides oo presentation) ?
<stupidregcrap> Reiser4 is something that came with ubuntu package?
<Warbo> ron_o: Reiser4 has no KNOWN limits (probably several million terabytes would screw it up though)
<ron_o> Warbo, OK..
<stupidregcrap> no, it's a filesystem, my bad
<Warbo> Reiser4 has to be added to the kernel (it is not stable enough to be included yet)
<jramsey> monteiro, u try openoffice impress?
<ztripez> If i want to create a .img from a dir, what do I have to do?
<stupidregcrap> my root is only 2 gigs and I can't friggin add any unassigned to it with gparted. I have no idea why
<monteiro> jramsey : yes, but is too slow, and it has a lot of bugs
<stupidregcrap> I'm don't have it mounted
<stupidregcrap> I don't rather
<Warbo> ztripez: What do you mean? Do you want to copy the contents of a directory into a filesystem image?
<jramsey> stupidregcrap, can u repart?
<stupidregcrap> yeah
<ztripez> Warbo, yeah :D
<stupidregcrap> i can make the unassigned another ext 3
<stupidregcrap> but i can't add it to my root
<Jowi> Gullstad: If it wasn't 2:22am and I didn't sleep much last night I would be more than happy to help a bit further. I would not want to give you bad info.
<jramsey> monteiro, all i know of ... which version are you using? i upgraded to oo 2.0 for similar reasons
<ztripez> Warbo, sorry for my bad english
<Jerr> I want to make a cron (more like, have a script run every hour, possibly using /etc/cron.hourly) for a script in my home folder. I was wondering if and how to make a script to go the folder and run that perl script
<Warbo> ztripez: OK, you can do "dd if=/dev/zero of=/home/yourusername/filesystem.img bs=512 count=XXXXXX" (XXXXXX is the number of 512 byte blocks you want)
<monteiro> jramsey : i'm using the last ubuntu (dapper), with the latest oo 2
<jramsey> monteiro,  and impress still have that many bugs???
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Warbo> ztripez: That will make an empty file, then I will tell you how to turn it into an image and finally how to copy your files to it
<GaiaX11> distanceisdeath, yes there is
<Jowi> night all
<ztripez> ahh.. ok
<distanceisdeath> GaiaX11, then why isnt it going?
<monteiro> jramsey : when i was making a presentation, sometimes oo crashes and when i was opening again the same file, the same bug appeared and pumm, again and again...
<jramsey> bummer
<GaiaX11> distanceisdeath, look you source.list
<stupidregcrap> does ubuntu come with any other partition packages that might not give me the problems?
<Warbo> Can anyone diagnose the problem with my CD Writer?Ive tried a few different discs but it won't write
<stc> hi, who use initNG ?
<distanceisdeath> GaiaX11, root?
<Warbo> stupidregcrap: libparted is the main engine used by GParted, QTParted and parted itself
<sean> Hey
<stupidregcrap> so if I do it manually I might have better luck?
<\\Roscoe\> Warbo: I'm having a similar problem with my Pioneer DVD writer... the Ubuntu forums shows that plenty of people are having issues are Dapper
<Warbo> stupidregcrap: I have messed with partitions manually, but i would not like to advise anyone on it without seeing it in front of me
<sean> Is there a way to make my user have permissions to edit files outside of the home directory without doing it manually with my root account?
<stupidregcrap> Where I'm at, it's either resize the partition or delete it and start from scratch so I suppose I don't have much to lose ;)
<stupidregcrap> thanks
<Warbo> \\Roscoe\: I have written some ISOs before (I have to use a boot CD on my own computer, which I wrote on this computer) and it was OK after I put the ISO on the hard drive rather than USB stick (USB1 was causing a bottleneck)
<Warbo> Sean: Why do you want to do that may I ask?
<\\Roscoe\> Warbo: I'm getting only around 50% good burns in Dapper.
<Warbo> \\Roscoe\: Using a RW disc produces an unusable CD (but that's OK since it is RW) but recordable aren't even recognised "Please insert a blank disc"
<sean> <warbo> - I have several websites set up in the var www directory and i dont want to have to go into my root account and modify the permissions every time i make a new folder, etc
<sean> It also gives me a permissions problem while trying to install rails
<PORDO> ompaul well, that didn't work. :(
<alth> Ok, my screen keeps flashing on and off now. It doesn't do it in Windows, so it's a software problem, and it's REALLY ANNOYING.
<burntsigil> Do the Ubuntu folks send out all the requested Ubuntu CDs at a specific time or do they send them out as soon as you request them?
<Warbo> Sean: Put yourself into the same group as those files, simple
<sean> How would I do that warbo? (and thanks for the help)
<PORDO> don't be so quick to say things like "it doesn't do that in windows, so it's a software problem."  it could be a hardware problem for all you know.
<Healot> alth: reconfigure your X server. make sure you know the supported screen resolution/refresh rate,,,
<Warbo> alth: Have you installed a custom graphics driver or are you using the standard ones?
<MrKeuner> how can I turn blutooth device off?
<alth> Warbo: ATI Radeon drivers.
<PORDO> i'm still having this problem. http://www.google.com/notebook/public/00221891507267986120/BDUsxIgoQ7p_zw8Ah
<Warbo> alth: Which one?
<alth> Warbo: They've been fine for a week, then the blanking started ocassionally, now it's every minute or less.
<Warbo> (radeon or fglrx)
<alth> Warbo: fglrx, I think.
<PORDO> /etc/desktop-profiles/users.xml
<Warbo> alth: OK, I don't have any experience with that (apart from it screwing every GL and framebuffer programI had, so I scrapped it for the Free one)
<mo0se> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<PORDO> oh!  it's talking about the profile thing.
<Warbo> sean: You should see what group the files are in ("ls -l /var/www............etc. etc.") then in the System>Administration>Users and Groups tool put your user into that group
<sean> warbo: "I have several websites set up in the var www directory and i dont want to have to go into my root account and modify the permissions every time i make a new folder, etc"
<alth> Warbo: should I try the free one then?
<MrKeuner> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Cntryboy> for glx what is command to print out info?
<Cntryboy> glxgears -print   ?
<alth> Healot: D'you want to walk me through reconfiguring my xserver, if you think that's necesary?
<PORDO> this has something to do with sabayon
<Warbo> alth: That depends on what your card is. Fglrx only works on newer cards (that's why I had a problem) and radeon only works on older cards (or else the 3D doesn't work, basically making it as effective as the ati one)
<Cntryboy> alth: what problems is he having with xserver
<Kibou> Cntryboy: -printfps
<Cntryboy> kibou thx
<sean> warbo: I added myself to the root group but it still gives me the permission error
<mo0se> what's the file to edit mounted partitions and stuff?
<Healot> fstab == /etc/fstab
<mo0se> thanks.
<alth> Warbo: It's an X600XT, last year -ish.
<Warbo> Sean: Well you may want to make a new group (called "websites" or something) and make sure the GROUP permissions are set (the three numbers for permissions are 1) owner 2) group and 3) others)
<alth> Cntryboy: It's me who's having problems, not him :) My screen keeps blanking every few minuets.
<mo0se> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<alth> minutes*
<sean> warbo: Ok, thanks :)
<Warbo> alth: That's a bit too new for the radeon driver (I think my card, a Radeon 9200, is about the maximum it can do 3D on)
<Cntryboy> Ya'll my unrealtournament is super choppy, and glxgears says "10571 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2113.814 FPS" and Im using an old geforce 2 gts/pro. Why is it so choppy?
<Niggles> Is there any way to see the limit of a motherboards capacity for the space of a hard-drive it can cater for?
* alth nods at Warbo
<Cntryboy> alth: sorry what problems u having?
<Healot> Niggles: the mobo manual
<alth> Well like I said, it's been working fine on that driver for a week...any other ideas? This is driving me insane.
<Cntryboy> alth: what video card?
<Niggles> Healot, The computer is rather old (thats why im inquiring) and I'm not the initial owner, so the manual is long gone
<Healot> iirc, modern mobo doesn't have disk space limitation
<Warbo> Niggles: It depends on the filesystem I think. 32bit filesystems can't do more than 4GB without special tricks, these days 64bit filesystems are used (which have a limit of 2^64 bytes)
<alth> Cntryboy: I just said. An ATI X600XT.
<Healot> maybe RAM...
<Healot> older BIOS has limit up to 120GB...
<alth> My GOD this sucks...*watches screen turn on and off constantly*
<Cntryboy> alth: I'm not sure if xserver list that card auto.. But what I did with my gforce was go through xserver and chose vesa, then apt-get my nvidia driver, then went to xorg.conf and changed it to nvidia..
<Warbo> alth: I bet you'd feel stupid if the monitor connections are loose :)
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> I know nothing about test
<Niggles> Warbo, It currently has a 4GB hard-drive, and was made around 1999 AFAIK, do you think it could handle a 30GB drive?
<ParaSiteX> I want to chmod a directory so that the user "ps" has full right on it. Can anyone help?
<nbjayme> hello... i am looking for a linux utility that will combine/merge Audio Ogg and Video Ogg files... meaning Audio and Video (2 files) become One file in Ogg Format...
<Warbo> Niggles: I am pretty positive it could
<Cntryboy> Ya'll my unrealtournament is super choppy, and glxgears says "10571 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2113.814 FPS" and Im using an old geforce 2 gts/pro. Why is it so choppy?
<an0malist> can someone tell me why i
<GaiaX11> distanceisdeath, look here for installing win32codecs: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<an0malist> i'm getting a lot of errors when trying to use make?
<Niggles> Warbo, ok thanks
<difekta> i...need...heeeelp... http://www.google.com/notebook/public/00221891507267986120/BDUsxIgoQ7p_zw8Ah
<dashriKe> I am going to dive, possibly tomorrow
<alth> Warbo: Yes, I would feel stupid, which is why I checked them first thing ;)
<MrKeuner> is it possible to turn off the bluetooth device? is it enought o remove the kernel module? whichever it is?
<boelloesch> hi
<Warbo> nbjayme: There is ffmpeg2theora which I use (I tend to make a lossless YUV stream in mencoder, then convert it to OGG vith ffmpeg2theora)
<debian_> does anyone know if theres a terminal command to switch forward/back/to a specific workspace
<rixxon> i use this gstreamer pipeline in sound juicer to get it ripping to mp3 format: 'audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! lame name=enc bitrate=128 ! id3v2mux' - the problem is sound juicer don't write any id3 tags (the data is available)
<difekta> "Some people says that if you play a Windows XP install CD backwards you will hear demon voices commanding you to worship Satan". But that's nothing. If you play it forward it will install Windows XP.
<boelloesch> <------ has just a little question - anyone there for jus 5 minutes?
<alth> We all read Bash, Difekta ;)
<Healot> difekta: you've been punk'd
<alth> Or we should...
<alth> Anyway. My monitor is securely plugged in, and every minute or so it'll turn itself off, just for a second. This is so annoying that if I can't get it fixed, I'll have to go back to Windows, which will make me very sad. :(
<ompaul> difekta, changing your nick does not help
<sean> warbo: so there isnt any way to set my user to have root privliges?
<ompaul> !root
<ubotu> sudo is is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Warbo> alth: just wondering what kind of monitor (flat or CRT?)
<ompaul> sean, read that thing ubotu said
<an0malist> !glibc
<ubotu> I know nothing about glibc
<an0malist> godddd
<sean> ompol: Im talking beyond installing programs
<difekta> ompaul not my fault.  i think my old nick must have still been "in use", so xchat used my second choice.
<sethk> sean, sudo can be configured to allow any user to run any program
<sethk> sean, or to allow a particular user to run all programs
<Warbo> Sean: You can edit the sudoers file with "sudo visudo" to let your user run programs with sudo, but without requiring a password (but I would NOT recommend it)
<difekta> Healot punked?
<Healot> ghost the nick if you';re registered
<Cntryboy> can anyone help me resolve my issue?
<alth> Warbo: CRT, running at 1024x768 and 60hz (My graphics card decides it doesn't like higher refresh rates).
<sethk> sean, although allowiing all programs defeats its purpose
<boelloesch> <------ installed a tool by ` apt-get`  - is there a way to put it to desktop
<boelloesch> 
<sean> i want my user to be able to make/edit files in any directort
<sean> *directory
<spikeb> sean add your user to the admin/sudoers group
<Warbo> alth: Wow, that seems like very conservative settings
<sethk> sean, then put that user in a group, and give that group write privileges in the directories
<difekta> i can't find my specific error on google.  any help would be awesome.  i have no idea why this is happening.  i can't think of anything i changed lately.
<sean> ok, thanks
<alth> Yes Warbo.
* alth 's eyesight isn't great, higher resolutions make him squint :P
<sean> thaks guys
<Warbo> spikeb: He wants to be able to edit his apache sites without using sudo, so I suggested putting them in a group which he is a member of
<spikeb> Warbo: ahh
<linux_user400354> how can i get pine for ubu tu?
<Cntryboy> my unrealtournament is super choppy, and glxgears says "10571 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2113.814 FPS" and Im using an old geforce 2 gts/pro. Why is it so choppy?
<thompa> how do i enable dma?
<Warbo> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing.  It makes hard disks run faster,  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<thompa> ok
<Warbo> :)
<agabus> on my laptop, when i plugin my USB mouse after Dapper has already booted, my mouse doesn't work and i have to reboot with it plugged in for it to work. is this normal? can i fix this?
<hanasaki> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<DShepherd> agabus: have you tried to restart the X server only?
<hanasaki> what needs to be in sources.list to get the java 1.5 package from sun?
<Warbo> agabus: I know this happens for S/2 mice in Windows, but I have found that even plugging PS/2 mice in after boot on Ubuntu (and any Linux) works after an automaatic modprobe
<agabus> DShepherd - no i haven't, but even if it comes to that, i still wouldn't mind more of a fix
<SpaceballOne> does anyone know a good GarageBand alternative for linux?
<DShepherd> agabus: ok... good point. restart X >= restarting computer
<Healot> Mac GarageBand?
<neutrinomass> linux_user400354: Normally, you would do a 'sudo apt-get install pine' but that seems to be sort of broken right now :-//
<agabus> Warbo - yeah on Ubuntu on my PC when i plug in the same mouse it works fine
<SpaceballOne> yes
<Warbo> agabus: If you have access to a console (ctrl-alt-f1) then modprobe usb_hid may work
<RawSewage> whats the point in using a password at all, if anyone can just pop in a live cd or something and start browsing your files without any password
<ompaul> SpaceballOne, would  rosegarden fit the bull
<linux_user400354> Kturtle is a sweet program
<SpaceballOne> preferably one that comes with a sound library
<zahlerstreik> hey everyone!
<Warbo> RawSewage: The point of a password is for your encrypted files to remain secure. Turn on some form of encryption if you want security
<zahlerstreik> anyone here have experience with RaLink drivers? I can't get mine to work at all
<agabus> Warbo - FATAL: Module usb_hid not found.
<alth> This is so annoying! *watches screen flick on and off*
<RawSewage> Warbo, oh, if I encrypt somthing, I just use assymetrical
<Warbo> zahlerstreik: Mine worked straight away, but after a reboot it screws up the boot sequence so I can no longer boot with it plugged in :(
<zambaboo> hey guys
<RawSewage> Key pairs is too confusing for me to figure out
<Warbo> RawSewage: The device mapper (LVM) can transparently encrypt your filesystem if you want it to
<RawSewage> hm
<RawSewage> where do I find that setting
<zahlerstreik> Warbo: Mine's a WiFi card
<Warbo> RawSewage: I keep screwing up my system and having to reinstall, so I don't trust myself doing this :)
<mo0se> where's xorg located?
<Warbo> zahlerstreik: Mine is PCI
<Warbo> mo0se: /usr/X11R6
<mo0se> warbo: thanks.
<RawSewage> Warbo, you mean you forget your password?
<linux_user400354> RawSewage, you lock your computer with a bios password so no one can pop in a live cd
<zahlerstreik> mines PCI too
<zambaboo> dapper64 here, trying to get compiz to work, running into the GLXFBConfig problem. tried installing compiz-vanilla, looks like it depends on libgl1-mesa-6.5, which is not available. ideas?
<linux_user400354> RawSewage, anyone can pop in a live cd and view windows files too
<Warbo> RawSewage: All of the keys would be lost if I had to reinstall (I would lose all of my personal [non OS]  files)
<hanasaki> what is the name of the package that lets you move between gnome vitual screens by moving past the edge of the current screen?
<linux_user> downloading a file in firefox and i get this script that comes up, dont know what to do with it:#!/bin/sh
<linux_user> # This script was generated using Makeself 2.0.1
<linux_user> CRCsum=764522044
<linux_user> MD5=cb6bf6b03b0c6adea600f7b0916ec473
<linux_user> TMPROOT=${TMPDIR:=/tmp}
<nbjayme> Warbo,  can ffmpeg2theora combine two separate files (audio and video) to one?
<linux_user> label="Unreal Tournament 2003 for GNU/Linux Demo 2206"
<roostishaw> if I have just my home folder on a seperate partition, what will I lose if I reinstall over the other partition?
<linux_user> script="./unpack_setup_stuff.sh"
<linux_user> scriptargs=""
<linux_user> targetdir="ut2003lnx-demo-2206"
<linux_user> keep=n
<LjL> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<zambaboo> heh
<RawSewage> Warbo, ok, then summary:  just use a quick 3 char password
<hanasaki> what is the name of the package that lets you move between gnome vitual screens by moving past the edge of the current screen?
<RawSewage> and forget about security
* zambaboo spent like an hour trying to get the dang thing to work
<zambaboo> anything else like compiz out there?
<Warbo> nbjayme: I don't know, but I use mencoder to do that (to produce a YUV stream which is lossless, so no loss of quality) then I use ffmpeg2theora to encode that audio/video file into an OGG with sound
<zahlerstreik> Does anyone know how to get the rt61 ralink WiFi card work?
<LjL> hanasaki: brightside possibly
<zahlerstreik> to work*
<method|> one of my drives is being recognized as being full. In windows it doesnt show up as full. I even deleted some stuff, emptied trash and it still shows up as full. How do I solve this?
<hanasaki> yes thanks!
<zahlerstreik> method: what filesystem is the drive
<method|> fat
<Warbo> method|: "Free Space" on a drive is NOT the same as free space in a partition
<zahlerstreik> fat? fat is pretty useless unless its a USB drive
<linux_user> im am downloading ut2003 in firefox and a i get a script that is being downloaded, what do i do with this?
<zahlerstreik> or is it fat32
<method|> fat32
<zahlerstreik> yeah
<zahlerstreik> why do you have that?
<method|> what should I have?
<zahlerstreik> make sure when you mount the drive you specify that it is fat32
<Warbo> method|: Your FAT paritition may be able to save some more data (ie. it has some free space) but the fat32 partiton is actually taking up the whole of the drive (so there is no free space_)
<zahlerstreik> anyone know how to install rt61 ralink wifi driver?
<roostishaw> if I have just my home folder on a seperate partition, what will I lose if I reinstall over the other partition?
<kbrooks> roostishaw: what "other partition"?
<LjL> roostishaw: ... everything except your home?
<zahlerstreik> everything except the data in yor home partition
<Warbo> roostishaw: Generic system-wide settings are saved in /etc, but user-specific pereferences are in your home folder
<roostishaw> LjL, yes
<Healot> roostishaw: you can write the /home entry again, manually or using the partitioner
<GaiaX11> zahlerstreik, As far as I know rt61 do not have a drive for linux
<zahlerstreik> yeah
<zahlerstreik> they do
<LjL> roostishaw, i mean, you will lose everything but your home. but that's quite obvious, so i'm not sure i understand the question
<zahlerstreik> i have it
<LjL> bah
<GaiaX11> zahlerstreik, Even ndiswrapper does not install that
<GaiaX11> zahlerstreik, sorry about that
<zahlerstreik> ive read many how-tos using ndiswrapper to install the windos driver
<zahlerstreik> i got it to work on breezy
<Healot> rt 2xxx
<PORDO> CAN SOMEONE do me a favor, and tell me what profile name your default users have in this file /etc/desktop-profiles/users.xml
<zahlerstreik> no
<zahlerstreik> well yeah
<Warbo> GaiaX11: I have used that driver and it worked out of the box (but only once, then it screwed)
<zahlerstreik> Warbo what card did oyu have
<zahlerstreik> i have the rt2561
<zambaboo> sigh
<zambaboo> silly thing
<LjL> PORDO: i do not have an /etc/desktop-profiles directory
<Warbo> zahlerstreik: Er, it is a pretty generic one, but it uses that chipset and driver
<GaiaX11> zahlerstreik, it is better to change your card to a rt8180
<PORDO> ?!
<PORDO> are you usin dapper?
<Anderson> Can anyone point me to information regarding which credentials are verified on a CLO certificate for the PKI infrastructure?
<zambaboo> how can i find out if mesa-6.5 is available for ubuntu64?
<zahlerstreik> im on a notebook GaiaX11
<LjL> PORDO: yes, kde though
<PORDO> ouch
<PORDO> thx anyway.
<zahlerstreik> do they have an rt8180 for mini-pci
<Anderson> Can anyone point me to information regarding which credentials are verified on a CLO certificate for the PKI infrastructure?
<zahlerstreik> :(
<zahlerstreik> i would if i understood you
<Anderson> lol
<Anderson> Smart Card logon?
<PORDO> you're talking about a web site's digital certificate?
<Anderson> Close
<GaiaX11> zahlerstreik, perhaps any1 could ask you this question
<PORDO> i love how ZRTP doesn't use any long-term key, so there's no pki to worry about.
<zahlerstreik> GaiaX11: what?
<Anderson> digital certificate logon for a networked environment
<PORDO> interesting.
<GaiaX11> zahlerstreik, I am not used with notebooks
<Anderson> It's a windows 2003 active directory environment.
<PORDO> GaiaX11 where do you live?
<GaiaX11> PORDO, is this a ubuntu question?
<PORDO> nah, just curious.
<zahlerstreik> lolll
<paracelx> help my installation keeps freezing at 86% cd hardware detect :(
<zahlerstreik> is there an ubuntu help chanel/
<krazykit> zahlerstreik: you're in it
<zahlerstreik> blast
<Jack_Sparrow> para did you verify the checksum of the cd?
<zahlerstreik> the one problem of open source
<zahlerstreik> no support to speak of
<paracelx> yep tried 3 differnt cds too
<paracelx> and alternate cd
<krazykit> zahlerstreik: there's plenty of support.  like the forums
<zahlerstreik> forms have no answer for my question
<paracelx> one of the cds was purchased from ubuntu
<Anderson> zahlerstreik, open source is by far the most reputable, globally supported software
<co-pengen> #semarang
<Jack_Sparrow> paracelx: what hardware are you using
<zahlerstreik> yeah
<zahlerstreik> im sure it is
<krazykit> zahlerstreik: IRC is just iffy because it goes fast and sometimes someone that knows isn't around
<Anderson> what's your issue?
<Healot> damn indonesian...
<zahlerstreik> rt61 desnt work with ubuntu 6.06
<jfm3> Wow. Big channel. Hey what's the command to see what part of /etc/apt/sources.list a particular deb on the system came from?
<zahlerstreik> i dont know how to configure it
<PORDO> can someone using gnome in dapper please just tell me what profile most/all of the users in your /etc/desktop-profiles/users.xml belong to?
<Anderson> !info rt61
<ubotu> Package rt61 does not exist in dapper
<Anderson> what is rt61?
<zahlerstreik> it's a rt2561 wifi card
<PORDO> arghh...i'm going to try something...
<zahlerstreik> rt61 is the driver
<paracelx> i have tried using linux irqpoll noapic any other sugestions?
<jfm3> PORDO: I have no /etc/desktop-profiles directory
<GaiaX11> zahlerstreik, so far, rt61 has no support in Linux
<Warbo> So nobody can help me with this CD writing issue?
<zahlerstreik> GaiaX11: go to the RaLink website, and look at the drivers. there is a linux one
<krazykit> zahlerstreik: i've not heard of an rt61 driver... i thought the rt2500 project would cover it
<Warbo> zahlerstreik: You don't need to download the RaLink driver, it is already in the kernel
<GaiaX11> zahlerstreik, that will not work
<zahlerstreik> Warbo: the card still does not work though
<GaiaX11> zahlerstreik, with ndiswrapper it will say:
<zahlerstreik> there is a networking icon and when i click i get the error "SIOCGIFFLAGS error: No such device"
<MahadmaGanjA> hello @all !
<GaiaX11> zahlerstreik,  drive present.
<zahlerstreik> and ra0 is in my iwconfig but when i do dhclient ra0 the sstem locks up
<GaiaX11> zahlerstreik, but it will not say: hardware present
<zahlerstreik> and when i click the netwrk utility the system freezes and it says "SIOCGIFFLAGS error: No such device"
<GaiaX11> zahlerstreik, this is the problem
<zahlerstreik> what
<Healot> hence the SIO flag zahlerstreik
<Healot> and the freezing happens
<zahlerstreik> what does a SIO flag mean
<ParaSiteX> I just changed my fstab and did sudo mount, but it doesn't accept my changes
<GTroy> !codecs
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Warbo> ParaSiteX: sudo mount -a?
<zahlerstreik> GaiaX11: what, then, is the problem/
<MahadmaGanjA> are there any known issues with the live-cd-installer ? My system freezes @45 percent  every time i try to install ubuntu
<zambaboo> how can i find out if mesa-6.5 is available for ubuntu64?
<zambaboo> er
<zambaboo> yeah
<GaiaX11> zahlerstreik, it shoud say: drive present, hardware present
<zahlerstreik> GaiaX11: where/
<jason> what is a good desktop manager to download and how
<Warbo> jason: Desktop manager? Like GNOME?
<Cntryboy> Should unreal tournament original version be so choppy with 2113.814 FPS?
* blind hates when people talk about blind users.
<jason> um.......yeah
<jason> i just want a differnt look other than gnome
<GaiaX11> After installing the rt61.inf
<Cntryboy> glxgears gives me 2113.814 FPS I mean
<Jack_Sparrow> jason: try kubuntu
<zahlerstreik> i didnt install a windows driver
<zahlerstreik> i installed the linux driver
<Warbo> jason: GNOME, KDE, XFCE, Fluxbox, E16, E17, WindowMaker, BlackBox, IceWM
<MahadmaGanjA> can anybody help me ?
<MahadmaGanjA> installation problems
<zahlerstreik> ganja
<blind> Fluxbox ftw
<Warbo> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<zahlerstreik> yeah
<GMullen> whats the command to create a directory from the command line?>
<blind> mkdir
<Jack_Sparrow> MahadmaGanjA: what hardware are you running
<GMullen> thx blind
<blind> no problem
<MahadmaGanjA> 1.8ghz duron
<MahadmaGanjA> ati radeon 7500
<GMullen> i dont know why i can never remember that command
<Jack_Sparrow> dinner is ready back in a few
<MahadmaGanjA> 512mb ram
<zahlerstreik> GaiaX11 would you know how to setup this card then?
<MahadmaGanjA> everything on the livecd runs fine
<MahadmaGanjA> even my usb wlan adaptor was fully automatically installed and configured
<jsestri2> what causes /dev/dsp to be in use by something, and limit its use by another program?
<MahadmaGanjA> but the installation always freezes at 45percent
<MahadmaGanjA> i also tried it with an nvidia card, disconnected my secondary hd , tried 2 different cdrom-drives
<co-pengen> #semarang
<Warbo> jsestri2: That is when old programs try to use OSS (Open Sound System) which was replaced a whiole ago with ALSA (Advanced Linux Sound Architecture). The reason ALSA is better than OSS is that with OSS only one program can access the soundcard at a time (hence "device is in use") whilst ALSA lets loads
<krazykit> jsestri2: it's usually an app taking it up, instead of using ALSA or ESD.  try doing lsof /dev/dsp to see what's using it
<zahlerstreik> anyone: what command would i use to find my kernel version?
<Cntryboy> I guess i'll never figure this problem out :( no one ever answer me
<jsestri2> Warbo: krazykit: ok...I'm trying to use MythTV, it was working for a while and on the last restart it just decided to stop...
<jsestri2> krazykit: i get nothing when i lsof /dev/dsp
<MahadmaGanjA> is there any other way of installing than running the livecd and using install ??
<zahlerstreik> anyone know what command displays the version linux kernel i have/
<krazykit> zahlerstreik: uname -r
<Warbo> MahadmaGanjA: You can try the alternate CD
<zahlerstreik> ty
<MahadmaGanjA> good idea
<krazykit> jsestri2: you might need sudo privs, i don't recall
<Warbo> MahadmaGanjA: Should be in the same download location as the regular disc
<MahadmaGanjA> now i only need a disc to burn it on :/
<jackson> lol
<jsestri2> krazykit: dosen't make a diff...same thing: nothing
<downtime> hi can anyone tell me the advantage of using XFCE on ubuntu?
<Warbo> MahadmaGanjA: Well at least your CD Writer seems to be working, mine doesn't :(
<MahadmaGanjA> mine WAS working
<GaiaX11> zahlerstreik, I know how to set up it, but the problem is that the hardware is not recognized by the linux kernel. I tried to set up this card many times in a friend's machine but the hardware was never recognized.
<Warbo> downtime: Speed
<jsestri2> krazykit: sound works with other programs...
<MahadmaGanjA> since i deleted my older primary partition i dont know if my cdwriter is working
<vinboy> is there anything similar to Window Movie Maker  on linux?
<krazykit> vinboy: probably kino or cinerella
<Warbo> vinboy: Kino, LiVES, a few others
<vinboy> thanks
<jsestri2> krazykit: is there a  different device I should point MythTv to?
<GaiaX11> zahlerstreik, so it was not possible to activate the card and to set up IP (etc...)
<PORDO> hi folks...i need this file. /etc/desktop-profiles/Default.zip
<downtime> Is xfce that much of an improvement over GNOME
<PORDO> no!
<PORDO> it sucks.
<PORDO> gnome rules.
<krazykit> jsestri2: dunno, i don't use mythtv.  maybe it has an alsa option
<krazykit> PORDO: it doesn't suck
<PORDO> i've tried xfce every so often as it "progresses", and i'm always astounded at how horrible it is.
<PORDO> i say it does suck.
<jsestri2> krazykit: i took a look, its pretty limited, although it allows you to choose the audio device
<Warbo> downtime: They are not after the same goal. XFCE is designed for slower systems, GNOME is designed to offer everything
<spikeb> this is not the place for DE wars.
<PORDO> we're being pragmatic here spikeb
<Healot> damn
<Healot> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<downtime> I see warbo thank you
<crimsun_> PORDO: just because you don't like it doesn't mean it sucks. End of discussion.
<MrKeuner> is it possible to turn off the bluetooth device?
<GaiaX11> zahlerstreik, If you go to the net you will notice that many people have faced config problems with this card
<zahlerstreik> i try to do "make" but nothing happens
<jsestri2> krazykit: should "lsof /dev/dsp" be returning nothing?
<zahlerstreik> why is this?
<PORDO> crimsun_ i never said that's why it sucks. i can go into the reasons it sucks if you like.
<jtrask> hi all, im having trouble finding any information for how to run x86 software under amd64... any references?
<crimsun_> PORDO: -offtopic, sure
<PORDO> but i never claimed that the reason it sucks is that i don't like it.  i don't think i said anything remotely like that.
<rixth_> Is wikipedia down?
<PORDO> okay.
<nbjayme> Warbo, i've found it.... at last! (i hope)  http://www.bunkus.org/videotools/ogmtools/
<krazykit> jsestri2: it should return nothing if nothing is using it.
<PORDO> crimsun_ could you please send me /etc/desktop-profiles/Default.zip
<PORDO> or whatever it's called.
<jsestri2> crimsun_: my mythtv says that /dev/dsp is in use, so it can't use it, but an lsof is returning nothing...have I missed something?
<crimsun_> PORDO: that doesn't exist on my system.
<PORDO> ?!
<GaiaX11> zahlerstreik, try to change that card. Must there be a way
<PORDO> crimsun_ does anything ending in .zip exist there?
<crimsun_> /etc/desktop-profiles itself is nonexistent.
<PORDO> this is utterly bizarre.
<PORDO> that's supposed to be where sabyon stores profiles.
<jason> how do i remove programs from my computer
<Warbo> jason: Synaptic Package Manager
<PORDO> crimsun_ see this example of someone else who had the "same" problem as me, and how he fixed it. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=172344
<crimsun_> PORDO: I don't use Sabayon, nor do I have the desktop-profiles package installed.
<boga> how can I fix sound lag in Dapper while playing google movies?
<MahadmaGanjA> i cant access any of my hard drives ``
<MahadmaGanjA> hes unable to mount my external partition
<GaiaX11> MahadmaGanjA, why not?
<MahadmaGanjA> if it type mount /dev/hda5 in the console, he says he couldnt find it
<PORDO> crimsun_ i had no idea this was related to a specific package..maybe if i remove it.
<jason> whats is a desktop manager that sorta looks like OSX
<jsestri2> crimsun_ do you have any ideas what could cause the program to think that my sound device is in use, when it clearly isnt?
<MahadmaGanjA> if i use places - computer and click on the drive
<PORDO> crimsun_ here is the basic error i'm getting in .xsession-errors http://www.google.com/notebook/fullpage
<PORDO> oops
<crimsun_> jsestri2: there are nearly infinite possibilities.
<PORDO> http://www.google.com/notebook/public/00221891507267986120/BDUsxIgoQ7p_zw8Ah
<MahadmaGanjA> he says unable to mount the selected device
<krazykit> jason: with enough tweaking, they all can, really.
<kbrooks> how do i determine if i'm firewaled?
<jsestri2> crimsun_: any ideas to narrow down the search?
<Jack_Sparrow> jason:  use kubuntu with KDE and it has OSX theme
<GaiaX11> MahadmaGanjA, what do you have in your /mnt?
<MahadmaGanjA> drive is not removable
<crimsun_> jsestri2: ``lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*'' returns nothing useful?
<MahadmaGanjA> gaia: seems to be empty
<GaiaX11> MahadmaGanjA, so this is the problem
<MahadmaGanjA> how can it be solved ?
<jsestri2> crimsun_: /dev/snd is in use by pcmC0D0p, timer and controlC0, but none of that should affect /dev/dsp...correct?
<GaiaX11> do ls /mnt
<GaiaX11> MahadmaGanjA, What do you see now?
<MahadmaGanjA> nothing
<jsestri2> crimsun_ basically my program was running fine before I restarted, and all of a sudden it thinks /dev/dsp is in use
<MahadmaGanjA> the same as before
<Healot> MahadmaGanjA: you're on pot?
<crimsun_> jsestri2: /dev/dsp is in use if /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p is in use, because /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p /provides/ /dev/dsp
<MahadmaGanjA> yes , but i dont think thats the problem
<boxemall> i'm back again. after a hundreds of tryouts and fresh installs of ubuntu my soundcard still does not work
<GaiaX11> MahadmaGanjA, you have to create the directories there
<boxemall> i am now at a point where i don't know what to do anymore
<dragoon> hey guys, is there anyway that i can make gmplayer play movies fullscreen over two monitors
<jsestri2> crimsun_ what is esd? that command has all the pcmC0D0p's
<MahadmaGanjA> directories ?
<Jack_Sparrow> boxemall: have you looked to see if your card is supported or at least asla
<boxemall> it seems that this was my last linux journey
<MahadmaGanjA> sorry , im no native english speaker
<crimsun_> jsestri2: it's an application-layer mixing daemon. Uncheck System> Preferences> Sound> Enable software sound mixing (ESD)
<MahadmaGanjA> i recently partitioned my hdd
<GaiaX11> MahadmaGanjA, do this: mkdir cdrom dvd fd0 hdc1 hdc3 hdc5
<MahadmaGanjA> in 3 parts
<boxemall> yes it is a DMX&FIRE (Terratec) with well known ICE1712 chipset
<MahadmaGanjA> and want to access my old ntfs partition now
<GaiaX11> MahadmaGanjA, in the /mnt
<MahadmaGanjA> ok ,ill try
<crimsun_> boxemall: are you using 2.6.15-25.43?
<GaiaX11> MahadmaGanjA, have you?
<PORDO> crimsun_ i don't have any package called "desktop-profiles"
<jsestri2> crimsun_ alright thanks, its working now. Must've been it. I learn a little more about this OS every day...thanks for the help
<MahadmaGanjA> mom
<MahadmaGanjA> permission denied
<stupidregcrap> I just deleted all the partitions and reinstalled ubuntu from scratch. I installed it just the same as before except now the root is way larger, but now /dev/modem doesn't exist. WHY?
<GaiaX11> MahadmaGanjA, with sudo
<boxemall> crimsun - Yes i am. just took a look in synaptic to be sure
<stupidregcrap> wvdial no longer works
<GaiaX11> MahadmaGanjA, sudo mkdir
<boga> how can I fix sound lag in Dapper while playing google movies?
<boxemall> crimsun - is there an issue with that kernel version?
<MahadmaGanjA> ok
<MahadmaGanjA> now i see the folders
<crimsun_> PORDO: it's a universe package available in breezy, dapper, and edgy.
<crimsun_> boxemall: difficult to say. pastebin ``amixer''
<boxemall> crimsun -  i searched google and found (it must have been you) someones post who complained about a kernel problem
<GaiaX11> MahadmaGanjA, do this: sudo mount /dev/hdc5 /mnt/hdc5; cd hdc5; ls
<varsendaggr> is the slashdot effect only for when sites are mentioned in slahsdot or when other sites run the story?
<GaiaX11> MahadmaGanjA, So (...)
<boxemall> crimsun - plase some instructions! what is amixer?
<dragoon> hey guys, is there anyway that i can make gmplayer play movies fullscreen over two monitors
<jsestri2> boxemall: a command
<jsestri2> boxemall: type it at the command line and pastebin the output
<MahadmaGanjA> special device does not exist
<Madpilot> varsendaggr, it could apply to other popular sites too - "the boingboing effect" or something like that :)
<boxemall> jsestri2 - ok
<varsendaggr> dragoon, do you have the two monitors set up?
<stupidregcrap> I just deleted all the partitions and reinstalled ubuntu from scratch. I installed it just the same as before except now the root is way larger, but now /dev/modem doesn't exist. WHY?
<dragoon> varsendaggr: yes...
<wastrel> is there a good howto for setting up spam filtering (maybe spamassassin) in ubunto
<MahadmaGanjA> is there any console-in-the-window application ? i dont like switching between terminals that often
<odres> anyone got any ideas how to strip ubuntu
<Madpilot> odres, what do you mean by 'strip'?
<varsendaggr> dragoon, because you can just mplayer -zoom 3   yourmovie.avi   and scale the aplication window
<GaiaX11> MahadmaGanjA, in the /mnt do:
<varsendaggr> i think
<wastrel> MahadmaGanjA:  gnome-terminal supports tabs
<GaiaX11> sudo mount /dev/hdc5 /mnt/hdc5
<varsendaggr> Madpilot.  ok
<boxemall> crimsun - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16405
<an0malist> how do I open up a file browser in SU mode?
<Jack_Sparrow> boxemall: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Terratec&card=DMX6Fire&chip=Envy24&module=ice1712
<dibblego> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/50836 Please ``apt-get --reinstall install libgtk2.0-common libgtk2.0-0'' - but reinstall is an invalid option to apt-get?
<pppoe_dude> an0malist, sudo nautilus
<an0malist> thx
<odres> basically get rid of all the unnecessary software I think 5 GB is a bit too much
<pppoe_dude> &
<boxemall> Jack_sparrow - i already followed the tips on that page. did not help at all
<pppoe_dude> an0malist, sudo nautilus&
<MahadmaGanjA> special device does not exist
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<GaiaX11> MahadmaGanjA, Nothing?
<MahadmaGanjA> nothing
<GaiaX11> MahadmaGanjA, look at in your /dev
<Madpilot> odres, the basic install is only about 1.8Gb - and "unnecessary" is an individual thing... you could do a server install, then install just the basic X+DE/WM stuff, if you really wanted to
<pppoe_dude> odres, i just did a fresh install and it only took 2.3GB
<GaiaX11> MahadmaGanjA, and try to find hdc1 hdc3 and hdc5
<GaiaX11> MahadmaGanjA, Are they there?
<boxemall> is there a way to solve my problem?
<MahadmaGanjA> 4` clock already.... ill go to sleep now.
<MahadmaGanjA> thanks for the help!
<MahadmaGanjA> no gaia
<MahadmaGanjA> but thanks !
<dragoon> varsendaggr: and you wanted to know that why ?
<MahadmaGanjA> bye
<GaiaX11> MahadmaGanjA, any of them?
<boxemall> i found something on google where someone said ac97codec should not be loaded with ice1712 chipset cards
<pppoe_dude> PPP
<nbjayme> hello all...can anybody please help me find a tool that converts gif to avi or mpeg or any compatible input file to oggenc? .... help...
<varsendaggr> dragoon, what why?
<boxemall> how do i blacklist modules?
<varsendaggr> nbjayme, mencoder
<pppoe_dude> boxemall, kernel modules?
<odres> mmm what am I doing wrong, it was like that in the beginning, but it keeps on getting bitter, all I know is that I stripped OSX from 3 GB to 700 MB just by cleaning fonts and unneccesary languages
<nbjayme> varsendaggr,   thanks.... i'll take a look at it... :)
<PORDO> okay, square one: http://www.google.com/notebook/public/00221891507267986120/BDUsxIgoQ7p_zw8Ah
<boxemall> well i don't even know if it is a kernel module
<an0malist> ppoe:  what was the purpose of the & at the end of nautilus?
<an0malist> it works btw, thanks
<odres> and a custom install of course
<dragoon> varsendaggr: mplayer shows no video :|
<pppoe_dude> an0malist, so that it runs as a separate process and gives you the prompt back
<PORDO> odres that's amazing.  if only you could make some sort of backup of that, or a tool to automate what you did.
<an0malist> gotcha
<slew> whats a good app for converting mp3s to ogg?
<dragoon> mp32ogg
<odres> how do I do that with ubuntu
<slew> heh
<slew> k
<varsendaggr> dragoon, what do you mean?
<Madpilot> odres, getting rid of the international fonts in Ubuntu would save you a good chunk of space - there aren't many actual language packs installed by default, tho
<dragoon> mplayer shows no video. gmplayer does =\
<odres> also anyone has some experience with prelinking ?
<Toma-> slew: soundconverter
<slew> Toma-, better than mp32ogg?
<varsendaggr> dragoon, are you sure....
<dragoon> there we go
<Toma-> slew: its gui, does batches and preserves id3 info?
<varsendaggr> all i use is mplayer
<GaiaX11> dragoon, I have not seen that before
<crimsun_> boxemall: cat /proc/asound/modules
<dragoon> varsendaggr: scaling the window doesnt look as good though...
<varsendaggr> dragoon,  .....
<PORDO> slew it's a really really bad idea to convert mp3 to vorbis.
<dragoon> what
<Quest> Hey everyone.
<ice60> hi, can i use the Gnome/Beagle search applet with my Breezy install, or does it only work with Dapper and the newer gnome version it uses? thanks
<slew> PORDO, whys that? loss of quality?
<GaiaX11> dragoon, do you have win32codecs installed?
<Madpilot> slew, they're both lossy formats, you're going to loose quality
<PORDO> slew sigh...
<PORDO> slew because vorbis is a lossy codec.
<Toma-> PORDO: how so? shouldnt it be "Its favorable to convert CD to Ogg rather than Mp3 to Ogg as you dont get any benefit"
<ozzloy> my resolution is stuck at 640X480, how do i increase it?  xorg.conf looks like it has the right info, but it's not showing up in "system->preferences->screen resolution"
<Quest> Quick dumb question. I got a hosting server, it dont have cc or gcc installed. Where can i find cc to install. I tried gcc but i get gcc not found - cc not found. Suggestions please on how to fix this? any help would be amazing - thanks in advance
<PORDO> slew it only makes sense to encode to vorbis from the original source.  there's not much use doing it after you've already made an mp3 out of it.
<ozzloy> how do i fix my resolution?
<dragoon> GaiaX11: yes, it was a problem with the mplayer when i compiled it from source, removed it and was fine....
<odres> anyone has some experience with prelinking ?
<varsendaggr> ask the person to encode it at 2048 x 768
<PORDO> Toma- you mean vorbis, not ogg.
<dragoon> all i want to do is make player span ove two monitors in fullscren mode...
<Madpilot> ozzloy, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<boxemall> crimsun -  cat /proc/asound/modules
<Toma-> PORDO: same container, different spelling :)
<miguelsr> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items and has been reported to break your system while doing that, please see http://help.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead.
<ozzloy> Madpilot: thanx
<crimsun_> boxemall: (the output)
<slew> PORDO, the thing is its a new install of ubunutu, i have a back up of all my music in mp3 format. youre saying its just as good to keep them as mp3s and bring new music in as ogg?
<Toma-> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<PORDO> Toma- yes, you should convert from CD to vorbis.  but from mp3 to vorbis is silly.  you're not accomplishing anything, and you're losing quality.
<zenwhen> anyone know of a good tool for performing a backup to a set of dvds?
<boxemall> crimsun -  sorry was my fault here it is: 0 snd_ice1712
<odres> just a question does realplayer (latest version) support Alsa ?
<Toma-> PORDO: agreed.
<PORDO> slew not just as good, BETTER
<GaiaX11> dragoon, uninstall it and install from apt-get rather than source
<stardash> hello, I have a question. I am trying to install nvidia drivers, and need to kill x to get them in how do I go about this.
<slew> PORDO, thanks
<PORDO> slew in the future, encode all your music to vorbis, or better still, to FLAC (lossless!).  but once you've gone to the dark side, you're wasting time trying to come back.
<dragoon> GaiaX11: i did that.
<PORDO> slew np
<Toma-> slew: i have a pile of old dusty MP3's in 1 folder and all my shiny CD converted oggs in another folder
<slew> =] 
<PORDO> i love my 250gb hard drive.  FLAC rules. :)
<Quest> can anyone help me with my question please?
<GaiaX11> dragoon, did you purge that?
<PORDO> can someone look at this problem i'm having logging in?  this is my xsession-errors: http://www.google.com/notebook/public/00221891507267986120/BDUsxIgoQ7p_zw8Ah
<Toma-> is flac supported by any mp3 players (ala ipod, zen)?
<dragoon> GaiaX11: i removed the one from source, and installed it from atp.
<dragoon> apt*
<crimsun_> boxemall: have you installed alsa-tools-gui ?
<PORDO> Failed to start message bus: Failed to read directory "/usr/local/share/dbus-1/services": No such file or directory
<andyleung> Hi, I want to turn off some services that I don't need in rc.d or init.d, I checked wiki and forum, most of them are talking about using some tools; but I know there is a command like 'link' or similar that will do the job, any clue?
<crimsun_> boxemall: use the envy24control utility.
<Madpilot> Toma-, iRiver might support FLAC, not sure - the trouble is that FLAC is so big you wouldn't get many songs on the player
<Toma-> PORDO: /usr/local/share you say?
<PORDO> crimsun_ any idea why it's trying usr/local as opposed to /usr/
<PORDO> Toma- yeah, i just noticed that.
<Toma-> oic
* PORDO just realized that "oic" is spelled out, not pronounced.  after all these years.
<Toma-> PORDO: compiled anything from source lately?
<Toma-> PORDO: LOL.
<maximo> hola alguien habla espaol?
<PORDO> yeah, Tapioca, which sucks because it only lets you use Google's Jingle servers.
<Quest> can someone tell me where to find download link for cc please / how to install it apt-get install cc dont work :-s
<Madpilot> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Quest> i am a newb, please offer some help
<GaiaX11> dragoon, are you sure you removed every single file from mplayer source? It seems to be any kind of conflict with the old one
<Madpilot> Quest, what's cc?
<boxemall> crimsun -  i think there is a bigger problem
<Toma-> PORDO: also uses dbus i presume?
<Quest> maddler C compiler
<PORDO> Toma- yeah, i think so.
<jason> how can i get info from another partion on my hard drive
<Madpilot> Quest, sudo apt-get install build-essential for all the compiler stuff
<Quest> i am trying to install tcl and apache and i get gcc not found - cc not found
<boxemall> crimsun - no matter what i enter in a terminal, i always get strange (unwanted) output.
<Quest> arr i will give it a try Madpilot
<Madpilot> Quest, apache is available in the repos - no need to compile it
<Quest> what does sudo do / mean - sorry still learning
<dragoon> GaiaX11: i removed it , and it works fine, thats what is said up there
<Toma-> PORDO: might seem trivial, but how about compiling again but use ./configure --prefix=/usr
<odres> just a question does realplayer (latest version) support Alsa ?
<noiesmo> hello all I have a folder i want to archive and encrypt and I used kgpg now when i go to restore the folder it errors unencrypting it and the resulting zip file is corrupt and I am unable to retrieve the data anyone got any suggestions
<Toma-> PORDO: somewhere it might have installed a dbus session and changed the env variable for some ungodly reason
<Quest> Madpilot: one other question - when i use apt-get some time i get - please insiert CD - why?
<PORDO> Toma- oh wait actually..i didn't compile. i installed from packages.  the thing i compiled was Zfone.  but what would that have to do with programs that i'm starting up with?
<crimsun_> boxemall: ok, backtrack. What type of output do you get?
<Madpilot> Quest, because you've still got your install CD listed in sources.list
<Kazukisan> My sound works great and everything for games/wine/music/movies but when i open up team speak and go to settings it ask to select sound the only option is /dev/dsp and other, with dev/dsp it doesnt work i hear no sound and wont let me unmute mic like it cant find a sound card any suggestions ?
<boxemall> crimsun -  in this case i only started nautilus with sudo command like this : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16406
<crimsun_> PORDO: I have no context for the /usr/local query (keep in mind I skip everything not addressed to me)
<cheek> DCC SEND 1234567890sendkeylogger
<crimsun_> yay.
<PORDO> crimsun_ any idea on this, why it's trying /usr/local ?  Failed to start message bus: Failed to read directory "/usr/local/share/dbus-1/services": No such file or directory
<Quest> Madpilot: how do i change that - its a hosting server, i just got root
<Toma-> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<Quest> ooooo maybe a netsplit - route issue lol
<GaiaX11> dragoon, so why did you say that some things work in gmplayer and not in mplayer?
<Quest> anyways good fun
<Toma-> oic. K-lined
<Madpilot> Toma-, it's dealt with - a staffer k-lined the moron
<Toma-> *sorry!*
<jason> does anyone know how i can get files from a differnt partion on my hard drive
* Toma- retracts his neck back into his shell
<GaiaX11> dragoon, Is there any essencial diference between them?
<Madpilot> Quest, in the command line, "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" - the CD should be the first entry in sources.list
<Quest> arrr ok Madpilot, your a star - thanks you so much
<dragoon> GaiaX11: no, all i want to do is san the movie in fullscreen over both monitors.
<PORDO> jason well, start by mounting it.  that was likely taken care of automaticalyl though, so try in /media/
<Quest> sudo apt-get install build-essential is off doing its thing now :D
<crimsun_> PORDO: is dbus configured to look there on your install? The directly doesn't even exist on my install.
<crimsun_> s/directly/directory/
<PORDO> which directory?
<GaiaX11> dragoon, all right!
<PORDO> mine is /usr/ so i don't know why it's looking in /usr/local.  it's causing me this error: http://www.google.com/notebook/public/00221891507267986120/BDUsxIgoQ7p_zw8Ah
<crimsun_> /usr/local/share/dbus-1
<Jack_Sparrow> jason, it should be easy.. all of my partitions ntfs fat32 and linux are mounted on boot
<Quest> ok Madpilot, one other question if you dont mind. the box is on a 100mb connection - anything you can think of why i am only getting 5 - 6k downloads from wget but apt get shoots up like a rocket
<toooo> doesn't mean the fun isn't over! :D
<PORDO> crimsun_ i don't have it either.  but it's looking for it there.
<toooo> DCC SEND 1234567890sendkeylogger
<Toma-> crimsun_: /usr/share/dbus-1/services is on dapper installs, but being a /usr/local folder, it means its 9/10 a self-compiled problem
<Quest> does ubotu install fireqalls by default or something?
<DaveyJ> hey i have an external drive formatted for ext3 connected via usb/firewire and when i go into administration->disks it says its an unknown file system
<DaveyJ> is there any way to retrieve the data off this drive?
<Madpilot> more damn idiots...
<Madpilot> Quest, no idea
<cookiecaper> hello : )
<Madpilot> Quest, there's no default firewall, no
<Jack_Sparrow> quest yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun_]  by ChanServ
<Jack_Sparrow> I thought there was..
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by crimsun_
<PORDO> Toma- why would something i've installed affect standard startup executables?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun_]  by crimsun_
<Jack_Sparrow> guarddog or something like that
<PORDO> i've compiled that is.
<Jack_Sparrow> I prefer firestarter for my firewall
<jason> i cant mount onto the partion
<cookiecaper> I've changed a thing in package checkinstall! how do I find the maintainer or something? I don't think they have SVN/CVS I didn't see anything like that on their site. Maybe I should look around more, but I changed some thing.
<Toma-> PORDO: because its set some for of weird dbus problem. its telling dbus to look in /usr/local, when its actually in /usr
<Jack_Sparrow> jason do the partitions show up on your desktop?
<Toma-> PORDO: pop open /etc/dbus-1/session.conf and scroll on down to <servicedir>
<noiesmo> aaaaaaah dam gpg enctyption
<PORDO>   <servicedir>/usr/share/dbus-1/services</servicedir>
<PORDO>   <servicedir>/usr/local/share/dbus-1/services</servicedir>
<dooglus> cookiecaper: you want the maintainer of checkinstall?
<jason> jack_sparrow no but in /media it shows it it jsut cant mount it
<Toma-> PORDO: try getting rid of that /usr/local line?
<PORDO> i just removed zfone.  it's the only thing i've compiled lately.
<PORDO> so much for stopping the NSA from spying on me.
<cookiecaper> dooglus yeah I guess. I need to suggest some thing be merged into the package so probably right?
<boxemall> crimsun - do you have a clue?
<dooglus> cookiecaper: isn't it Felipe Sateler <fsateler@gmail.com> ?
<Toma-> PORDO: try apt-get remove paranoia :)
<notyet> still not yet! :D
<notyet> DCC SEND 1234567890startkeylogger
<Toma-> Newb with IRC shells. *sigh*
<cookiecaper> dooglus, man, I don't know. I don't see that on the package page that's the only place I know where to look
<dooglus> cookiecaper: how about just raising a bug report instead, with your change?  http://launchpad.net/
<cookiecaper> dooglus, ok. : )
<dooglus> cookiecaper: I raised a bug in the debian BTS, and he's the one who got back to me about it - maybe he's just the debian checkinstall maintainer though.
<cookiecaper> ok
<cookiecaper> no matching checkinstall products found ... should I register it?
<dooglus> cookiecaper: no, the product is ubuntu - checkinstall is the package
<dooglus> cookiecaper: I'll get you a proper URL
<cookiecaper> ok, thank you. : )
<dooglus> cookiecaper: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/checkinstall/+bugs
<noiesmo> well that really sucks I've just lost access to data thanks to gpg encryption and I did test before deleting the unencrypted data and it work now it doesnt and the passpharse is correct bugger it
<PORDO> Toma- do you know how many times i call the white house comment line and demand the president to be impeached or step down each week?
<Toma-> hahah
<PORDO> if the NSA is spying on $#(*ing Quakers, then they're spying on me.
<PORDO> i'm a libertarian.  i hate government so much it makes me want to explode.
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight all... wife needs me to help her... thanks for the info, see you tomorrow.. Jason, sorry I cant stay to help, someone will have the answer
<jason> bye bye
<Toma-> PORDO: sounds like u should move countrys? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> PORDO: keep it up, we need him GONE for WORLD peace
<PORDO> perhaps.  but where to?
<cookiecaper> dooglus, thanks : )
<jason> any know why i cant mount my other partion?
<PORDO> we need ALL government gone, for world peace.
<PORDO> we need to abolish all taxation.  but i digress, this is for offtopic.
<Jack_Sparrow> Personally, I would send Bush to Iraq..
<Madpilot> Folks, this is wildly offtopic...
<cappicard> where I can get pine for ubuntu?
<Toma-> pine is evil
<cappicard> reason I'm asking is that evolution refuses to let me save inline images (it says I got attachments).
<Healot> muttNG
<boga> ?
<ceL_> can someone help me figure out how to get xgl working under dapper?
<Toma-> cappicard: well, from the pine homepage unfortunatly
<ceL_> ive followed everything and i can't seem to get my nvidia card to get the nvidia module i can only use the nv module
<noiesmo> ceL_, go to http://compiz.net check out the howtos
<imbrandon> ceL_, #ubuntu-xgl
<Ohzie> How do I make xorg not die when I hit shift+backspace, but continue to die with ctrl+alt+backspace?
<Ohzie> Like, where would those be?
<imbrandon> moins cappicard
<cappicard> hey
<docgnome> I'm trying to install my HP LaserJet 1018. All the documentation says I need to install foo2zjs. Having done so, not from the package manager as the package is terribly out of date, I try to add the printer with the gnome-cups-manager. It detects the printer, however when I try to select the driver, the list of drivers is empty. When I attempt to use the "Install Driver..." option to install the driver, it says that the driver is
<docgnome> already installed... but it doesn't seem to assosiate the printer with it's driver...
<pjv> is there a program in linux that is similar to myob?
<Healot> gnucash
<cappicard> I got my chip out but least I know my xbox is fine.
<Healot> but that's every basic accounting bs
<Toma-> pjv: i just installed MYOB using wine 0.9.16
<Toma-> pjv: but Gnucash2 is where the moneys at.
<cappicard> that spider modchip, does it plug into  the power header where the dvd drive gets its power?
<pjv> kool thanks guys
<cappicard> ( i know it's offtopic, folks)
<dooglus> Ohzie: xorg isn't supposed to die if you hit shift-backspace
<pjv> Toma: which version of myob did you install?
<Toma-> Businessbasics
<imbrandon> cappicard, yea
<Toma-> the cheap one. its all the same software really, just extra features
<jason> why cant i mount the other partion on my hard drive
<cappicard> ok. it kinda looked that way
<pjv> kool ty
<cookiecaper> dooglus, see https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/checkinstall/+bug/50892 : )
<dooglus> jason: can you give more details?
<dooglus> cookiecaper: nice work
<jason> ok well my haared drive ins slip into 2 partions one for linux and one for windows and i want to be able to get the music from my windows partion onto my linux partion
<Toma-> huhu irc emacs
<dooglus> cookiecaper: don't be too disappointed if it sits there being ignored for a few months.
<jason> but for some reaosn it wont let me mount that partion
<Toma-> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<cookiecaper> dooglus, ok. : )
<Toma-> woops
<dooglus> jason: how about even more details?  like what do you type to mount it, and how does it fail?
<dooglus> !ntfs
<cookiecaper> dooglus, yeah, Debian had that problem for a long time too, I'm used to it ... and anyway I have the version I just changed now so I don't have to worry about it. : )
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<cookiecaper> dooglus, thanks for the help though. : ) I'm leaving, bye. : )
<Toma-> thx dooglus :D
<dooglus> cookiecaper: it's always good to report the problem though, even if the maintainer doesn't do anything about it.
<blocky> can someone tell me how to get a nice font in Eterm?
<emdash> has anyone tried the gatos ati.2 driver for tv out on a ppc machine?
<emdash> wondering how much work that might end up being
* PORDO will be in #ubuntu-politics for anyone who wishes to defend "government".
<Toma-> lol
<PORDO> or taxation or whatever you want to call it.
<jason> in medai it shows the other partions and i right click it and click mount i get this error "mount: can not find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /ect/mtab"
<emdash> and if there are packages already in ubuntu or not
<Toma-> PORDO: ill be here compiling the latest Gnucash to do my taxation on.
<PORDO> i'm not talking about tabulating your taxes silly.
<Toma-> :P
<PORDO> i'm talking about forcing people, by threat of force, to pay taxes in the first place.
<PORDO> using terror to make them pay.  and if they get a nice little pro-people militia going, say down in texas or ruby ridge, or whatever, then you kill them.
<Healot> you work with IRB?
<noiesmo> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<PORDO> dunno what it is. :)
<PORDO> but if it inloves slaying government officials, i'm all for it.
<Madpilot> PORDO, don't even start here
<__mikem> What does this have to do with ubuntu
<PORDO> tee hee
<dooglus> PORDO: right on, brother.  but can you take it to #ubuntu-anarchy please?
<Madpilot> __mikem, nothing, and PORDO knows it
<PORDO> i'm in #ubuntu-politics
<__mikem> no you are in ubuntu help
<PORDO> no i mean, i'm also in that channel.
<ozzloy> Madpilot: it worked!
<dooglus> he's in more than one place at a time :)
<PORDO> i don't understand this internet thing.  i'm 10, and i just got a computer for my birthday this week.  i macintosh lc iii.  it's awesome.  it has a color screen.
<__mikem> is #ubuntu-anarchy the new ubuntu-offtopic?
<__mikem> PORDO you are 10 and you are using linux?
<__mikem> Thats remarkable
<Madpilot> __mikem, AFAIK there is no #ubuntu-anarchy... there might be an #anarchy channel
<PORDO> what's linux?  i'm using a macintosh LC III.  It says here on the box it was manufactured in menlo park, california on june 3, 1990.
<Healot> damn
<crimsun_> may I remind everyone that regardless of one's stance on non-Ubuntu topics, this is the official Ubuntu support channel and thus remains open for support requests?
<__mikem> ubuntu is a linux distrobution, and this irc chanel is devoted to comunity based linux tech support
<PORDO> okay, i'm totally done with the humor...thing.
<__mikem> PORDO you are in a linux tech support chanel, and you don't know what linux is, what in gods name is going on here
<searunner> hey there Ive just done another Dapper install on an MSI NForce motherboard and teh MCP51 ehternet controller is not behaving
<Madpilot> PORDO, the trolling thing, you mean. You've been here long enough
<PORDO> if anyone can come up with any solutions to this problem, please lemme know: http://www.google.com/notebook/public/00221891507267986120/BDUsxIgoQ7p_zw8Ah
<Madpilot> __mikem, he's trolling. Please ignore him.
<jason> in /media it shows the other partions and i right click it and click mount i get this error "mount: can not find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /ect/mtab"
<__mikem> Madpilot, why do people like that exist?
<Madpilot> __mikem, no idea
<Toma-> I told him how to fix it :/ probably too busy to read my response
<Healot> the world is fun with variety of people... or is it?
<benoy> hey all
<searunner> the new dapper looked after the onboard nvidia graphics fine
<__mikem> hola
<Healot> searunner: so you like what you got?
<benoy> I have an external hard drive which I formated into ntfs with windows xp.  I am now trying to put some files from ubuntu onto that hard drive but i get the message that the hard drive is read only.  is there a way around this?
<searunner> when I run the downloaded NFORCE drivers from nvidia and run it as root the script first complains of cant find ld so I did a ln -s ld-static ld and then ran the nvidia installler again and it got past that error to only complain of not being able to find objcopy from bin utils
<__mikem> searunner, generally ntfs is mounted readonly by default
<PacketScan> benoy, don't write to ntfs from linux. unstable.
<benoy> ok so what can I do?
<searunner> Healot the hardware is fantastic and runs smooth under winxp but I cant get the network happening in ubuntu
<PacketScan> readonly
<__mikem> sorry searunner, I meant benoy
<virtualchaos> does anybody know where i can put a mail command so that sshd emails me immediately on each login attempt?
<PacketScan> if you wanted to write you'd have to copy things off then format with something like fat or a native *nix file system if it's staying there.
<benoy> can I format it to fat32 on windows xp and then use the hard drive between the windows and ubuntu machine?
<molinero> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft"
<dibblego> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/50836 ...but there is no such option as "reinstall" to apt-get?
<searunner> ok so any help or pointers on the MCP51 ethernet driver for Dapper would be greatly appreciated
<vinboy> is there any good firewall for linux?
<Lord_Athur> hi all
<Lord_Athur> what's DRM? I found the term in the following page http://defectivebydesign.org/join/fsf
<DBO> Digital Rights Management
<blocky> hey I found this really sexy font called Purisa.ttf - can someone tell me how to load it into Eterm?
<MistaED> or direct rendering management
<Lord_Athur> thanks
<DBO> MistaED, ah right
<MistaED> just so none of you get worried when there's an update for libdrm or something, hehe
<TheoMurpse> Digital Restrictions Management
<__mikem> where do I get evolution for ubuntu
<__mikem> not evelution
<TheoMurpse> If the recording industry wants to play word games with "Piracy" I'll play the game with "DRM" ;)
<__mikem> I mean thunderbird
<docgnome> I'm trying to get my HP LaserJet 1018 to work... It is recognized by gnome-cups-manager, and I've used that to install it. I'm using a driver from foo2zjs which is reported to work fine. However, whenever I try to print the job just gets stopped. The status line of the printer properties page reads "Ready: /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed"
<blocky> anyone know where Eterm looks for fonts to use?
<TheoMurpse> So I'm trying to get networking working in Ubuntu. I have some Realtek 10/100 ethernet card, and it works in Windows. When I reboot to Linux, or even do a full shutdown and load up Ubuntu, it doesn't work with DHCP nor with a static IP. The drivers are loaded, and in the Networking config menu, eth0 shows up and everything. What could I do?
<nickrud> __mikem, you want to install mozilla-thunderbird
<__mikem> is there a package for it
<blocky> are you sure you have the correct driver loaded
<nickrud> __mikem, yes,
<blocky> :P
<docgnome> blocky: me? yes.
<TheoMurpse> blocky, yes. It worked once a week ago for a couple hours until I turned the computer off, and now it doesn't work anymore.
<jason> why do i get an error when i try to mount to my windows partion
<HiP_P> what is "/dev/vcas1"?
<HiP_P> *what is "/dev/vcsa1"?
<sethk> jason, depends on which error you get
<jason>  i get this error "mount: can not find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /ect/mtab"
<docgnome> jason: what exactly are you typing to mount it?
<jason> ................idk i just want stuff from that partion
<sethk> jason, I assume you meant /etc/mtab
<jason> yyes
<jason> yes*
<boxemall> crimsun - r u still there?
<sethk> jason, try mounting it will all arguments, which tells it not to use fstab
<sethk> jason, or put in a line in fstab for it
<TheoMurpse> So yes, I'm sure the correct driver is loading.
<sethk> jason, something like   mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /somewhere
<sethk> jason, or -t ntfs
<Iam8up> hmm...i'm using the live cd (5.10) and it didn't pick up on a dhcp lease
<TheoMurpse> I run "dhclient eth0" and it won't receive any DHCP assignment. However, all other computers (and mine when running XP) all load properly.
<__mikem> ok, thunderbird installed, and conofiguration was insident free, just the way I like it
<seamoon> Hi, I'm a linux newbie having some problems after installing ubuntu 6.06 distribution. Anyone wanna help?
<Iam8up> let me try that one..
<__mikem> HEy Hobbsee
<dooglus> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sethk> TheoMurpse, what error do you get?
<Hobbsee> hi __mikem
<TheoMurpse> Also "ifconfig eth0 192.168.40.5" or whatever also won't make a connection. "ping 192.168.40.1" won't work, not even when using the gnome util for setting up networking and giving it a static IPand everything
<TheoMurpse> sethk at which step?
<seamoon> k, sorry :) Well, everything works fine except that my screen turns black when restarting and "turning off" but the system never actually restarts os goes off.
<sethk> TheoMurpse, when you try to get an IP using dhcp?  What happens?  You said it doesn't work but you didn't say what happens
<seamoon> Same thing happens when adjusting screen resolution.
<TheoMurpse> sethk it sais something a long error word in capital lettesr like DHCPSOMETHINGSOMETHING and tries different numbers (ports on the router???) and I think something about no lease found or something.
<__mikem> wow, I have to say, that kind of problem I would never be able to solve on my own
<TheoMurpse> sethk I'm googling for the list of errors so I can find the one I get
<seamoon> Downloaded ati's latest drivers for linux, but problem persists.
<docgnome> does anyone know what "Ready: /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed" means when it appears of the status line of a properties page for gnome-cups-manager?
<sethk> TheoMurpse, the message might be helpful, but that tells us that it is from the dhclient, which is mainly what I wanted to know
<__mikem> Should I make the ati/shotgun joke again?
<nickrud> __mikem, please :)
<nickrud> or not
<sethk> TheoMurpse, can you check for errors on the dhcp server?  that might tell us why it fails.
<seamoon> Tried to install mandriva earlier today and had the exact same problem..
<__mikem> how to use an ati card, step one, mount on wood post, step 2, load shotgun , step 3, fire at will, step 4, buy an nvidia card
<TheoMurpse> sethk how would I do that? A router log?
<seamoon> Anyone have any ideas?
<__mikem> seamoon, if it happened on another distro, it sounds like a hardware problem
<nickrud> __mikem, we must have some common friends
<docgnome> __mikem: I've got an ATI Radeon 9600 SE working just fine with an apt-get install fglrx
<TheoMurpse> sethk We have a Linksys WRT54G. I'll see what I can find about logging
<sethk> TheoMurpse, depends on the o/s and the server.  On my linux boxes that are DHCP servers I get messages in either /var/log/messages or /var/log/daemon.log
<nickrud> jason, how's the windows mounting going?
<jason> not good
<jason> idk what im doing
<jason> haha
<sethk> TheoMurpse, it's wireless, then
<Madpilot> __mikem, my ATI 9600XT objects to your joke ;)
<__mikem> docgnome, I am just not a fan of ati, had a bad experience with it
<jason> im a linux noob
<jason> haha
<__mikem> Madpilot, like I said not a big fan of ati
<nickrud> jason, ok, if you could post the output of sudo fdisk -l and cat /etc/fstab to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Genjuro> alguem pode me dar uma fora eu to irss1 akiii to com um problema com o meu brub
<Genjuro> grub*
<nickrud> jason, if that's gobbledygook, let me know
<TheoMurpse> Ohzie, sethk, yes I'm using a DDWRT-modded Linksys as a wireless bridge (properly configured) in this setup: Computer --ethernet--->DDWRT )))))wireless))) WRT54G Router with DHCP--ethernet-->modem-->internet
<__mikem> GEnjuro habla tu en espanol
<seamoon> So noone has had the same problem then?
<jason> jason@jlinux:~$  sudo fdisk -l
<jason> Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80032038912 bytes
<jason> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9730 cylinders
<jason> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<jason>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<jason> /dev/sda1   *           1        6213    49905891    7  HPFS/NTFS
<jason> /dev/sda2            6214        9583    27069525   83  Linux
<jason> /dev/sda3            9584        9730     1180777+   5  Extended
<jason> /dev/sda5            9584        9730     1180746   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<__mikem> !pastebin
<nickrud> jason, oh, paste!! not here
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<sethk> TheoMurpse, but the connection for this box (that's failing dhcp) isn't wireless, right?  Someone was talking about a realtek card, I think you?
<__mikem> Genjuro habla tu en espenol
<TheoMurpse> sethk: My box is wired. Yes, it's a realtek 83something9 or something I believe.
<sethk> jason, I already answered this question.  mount with -t ntfs
<jason> yeah ...........idkw hat the means
<jason> haha
<sethk> TheoMurpse, ok, just making sure I didn't get two people confused.
<Iam8up> jason - don't paste big things like that in the channel, use pastebin
<__mikem> Genjuro este estuve un pregunta
<__mikem> I guess he doesn't speak spanish
<nickrud> jason, now put the /etc/fstab on the pastebin, look for the message from ubotu above for the link
<sethk> TheoMurpse, If it's possible to get info from the server that will help.  The other thing I would do is sniff packets when the dhcp attempt is made, and look at them to see what error is seen.
<ParaSiteX> I must have screwed up something in my /etc/X11/xorg.conf cause it's telling me "no screen found" when I startx. I have tried to follow the steps on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/i915Driver to install the 915resolution. But I undo all changes I did to my xorg.conf and still get the "no screen found" message
<TheoMurpse> sniff the packets with ethereal in ubuntu?
<boxemall> ok folks i'm leaving. it's getting late here! maybe we see us again tomorrow. (wave)
<sethk> TheoMurpse, yes.
<nickrud> ParaSiteX, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg will return you to the original default X config
<jason> how do i use the paste bin thing?
<nickrud> jason, go to that website, and copy and paste, just like you pasted here :)
<sethk> TheoMurpse, this will show you what packets the dhcp client is seeing, and might tell us why it's failing.  It might not, but it's relatively easy to do so that's where I would start in your situation
<jason> oh ok
<sethk> TheoMurpse, if server data is unavailable
<TheoMurpse> sethk: OK, I'm going to reboot into Ubuntu and try to do dhcp again and sniff with Ethereal and also hope the wrt54g is logging the dhcp attemts. Then I'm going to boot back to XP and report back. Thanks for the help so far.
<TheoMurpse> sethk: wait, should I sniff only the packets from my not-working box as I make the attempts?
<sethk> TheoMurpse, I have 9 machines here running ubuntu with dhcp client and I've not run into this problem, so it has to be something a bit unusual.
<__mikem> O great the troll is back
<sethk> TheoMurpse, I have a wireless router on my net, but I don't use it as my dhcp server
<jason> uh ok done
<TheoMurpse> sethk: hehe. OK, I'm goign to reboot into Ubuntu now. Thanks thus far! I'll be back.
<sethk> TheoMurpse, np, I haven't helped much so far.
<Iam8up> TheoMurpse - thanks a bunch for telling me of the dhclient command =)
<PORDO> fixed my problem.  i just took out the line with the /usr/local in /etc/dbus-1/session.conf
<Iam8up> i've been looking for that for a while now
<TheoMurpse> sethk: yeah, avoiding that isn't a possibility for me because I'm at my parents house for the summer and no network cables can be run from our attic to my computer (the rest of the house has ethernet running through the walls)
<jason> nickrud ok i did it
<TheoMurpse> Here I go, wish me luck ;)
<sethk> TheoMurpse, there is no reason it shouldn't work as your dhcp router, I'm just thinking out loud about how mine differs from yours'
<nickrud> jason, ok, a sec
<jason> k
<Sivik> how good does the sims (1st one) run via wine?
<Sivik> and don't tell me to go to the winehq, i got banned for some unknown reasons
<nickrud> what the heck happened to the windows mounting wiki page, it let me not think
<Sivik> nickrud, it doesn't like you
<Sivik> nickrud, do you play The Sims
<__mikem> Sivik, for something like the sims I recomend cedega
<docgnome> does anyone have an HP LaserJet 1018 working in Ubuntu?
<nickrud> Sivik, no, very few games here. I like 80's style
<Sivik> __mikem, it says it won't run very well according to the cedega portfolio website
<__mikem> I got an HP LaserJet 1012 to work with ubuntu via smb share
<ronlybonly> why can i not edit the tags for oggs in nautilus?
<Sivik> __mikem, have you played it with cedega
<__mikem> Sivik, yes, I used to run bejeweled 2 with it, Sivik, cedega uses wine as its engine, so if it doesn't work well in cedega, then it won't work well in wine
<__mikem> IF you really want to play it, I would recomend vmware
<ParaSiteX> nickrud: thanx a lot =) it works again now, and even better: I am in the right resolution (1400x1050)
<docgnome> __mikem: I'm having problems with mine. Every time I try to print something the job just stops.
<Kilopopo> hi
<docgnome> __mikem: and the only other clue I have to what is going on is the gnome-cups-manager status line for it says
<nickrud> ParaSiteX, heh, that was the packaging guys, not me. They've fixed a bit more it looks like
<Sivik> Kilopopo, whats your problem
<Kilopopo> so is ubuntu related to scripps hospital?
<__mikem> The problem is, I would need to actually be there to trouble shoot the problem. I am not experienced with how it actually works.
<Sivik> Kilopopo, wtf?
<Kilopopo> Sivik you know if ubuntu is related to scripps hospital
<Sivik> Kilopopo, what is scripps hospital?
<__mikem> kilopopo I am afraid not. Why are you in here?
<Kilopopo> http://www.scrippshealth.org/ look at the top left corner of browser
<docgnome> Ready: /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed
<Servo888> Is wpa_supplicant suppose to give me something back when it connects? I'm doing wpa_supplicant -i <your bcm43xx interface> -D wext -w -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf. And it doesn't seem to connect...
<__mikem> Kilopopo I didn't see anything to justify your question
<docgnome> is what it said. now it's saying nothing
<nickrud> jason, I've made a one line addition: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16410  . add that, and let me know when you're done
<Kilopopo> anyone using xgl
<rixxon> apt-get is unable to install vmware-player
<satempler> well not xgl but aiglx
<Flannel> Kilopopo: everyone in #ubuntu-xgl is
<__mikem> rixxon, this is a common problem, you are going to need to compile it from what I hear
<boricua> having problems finding server guide pdf format, my q? is how dos ubuntu recommend configuring printer on server, command line,  gnome gui or via cups:631?  thanks
<ParaSiteX> I remember of a tool which show all kind of statistics about cpu, memory, lan etc. it has a black skin. Anyone knows the name?
<boricua> gkrellm
<Iam8up> boricua - gnome gui!
<ParaSiteX> boricua: yeah that's it
<Iam8up> that's how i do it at least...
<rixxon> __mikem: i thought it was made to be extra simple :p
<Iam8up> i just type in the ip of the laser printer and cups does the rest
<rixxon> " Ubuntu and VMware have worked together to incorporate VMwares industry-leading virtualization capabilities in a freely available and easy to use manner for Ubuntu 6.06 LTS," bla bla
<__mikem> rixxon yes it is, but you are about the 8th person I have seen with problems installing vmware-player in ubuntu, and the problem also exists in linspire. Its a problem with the package manager. YOu will need to get a source package and compile it.
<boricua> Iam8up: strange my cups printer keeps printing test pages every now and then
<rixxon> __mikem: personally, i think the problem is with the package :P
<rixxon> __mikem: can't you report errors in the repos somewhere?
<TheoMurpse> sethk: my router did not receive a single connection for DHCP whatsoever. It's like Ubuntu doesn't know how to connect to any DHCP server. I couldn't sniff with ethereal since ethereal isn't installed in my system (and I have no internet to install it). I can download it within windows and install it via USB dongle in a bit. IN the meantime, here's the error I received when I ran "dhclient eth0":
<TheoMurpse> Sending on socket/fallback
<TheoMurpse> DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8
<TheoMurpse> DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 9
<Iam8up> boricua - lol? stop clicking the print test page button XD
<TheoMurpse> DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 11
<TheoMurpse> DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 12
<andyleung> Hi, how do I unlink or take away a startup service in ubuntu?
<TheoMurpse> DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 12
<Iam8up> TheoMurpse - fucking pastebin dickhead
<TheoMurpse> DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8
<rixxon> !pastebin > TheoMurpse
<TheoMurpse> DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 1
<TheoMurpse> No DHCPOFFERS received.
<__mikem> rixxon, talk to Hobbsee or crimsun about that, they would no
<TheoMurpse> No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<_maydayjay_> does anyone know what the 'savedefault' line in GRUB does.  I had to reinstall grub and I get an error when this line is present.
<boricua> Iam8up: i am not clicking anything
<__mikem> what the hell is going on here
<TheoMurpse> lam8up I saw other post the same stuff earlier, so don't talk to me like that. I'm only doing what I've seen people do since I got on the chan.
<Iam8up> boricua - i was joking =P i have no idea why it would do that..what model printer?
<TheoMurpse> manners > lam8up
<Iam8up> TheoMurpse - it's an i (eye)
<boricua> Iam8up: hp640c
<faolan> okay I've google it and everything else and can't find a solution. how do I change the default file manager in GNOME 2.14?
<jason> nickrud, what am i supose to do with that extra line?
<Sivik> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Iam8up> boricua - weird =/ i've got one of those downstairs, i'll try it sometime - what do you ahve for a print server?
<boricua> another thingn is browser:631 is asking me for cups password what is that
<Iam8up> couldn't tell ya =/
<pppoe_dude> Iam8up, please watch your language
<jason> ooooooooooooh
<Iam8up> sorry
<boricua> Iam8up: what do u mean for print server
<nickrud> jason, add it your /etc/fstab. fstab is 'file system table' or some such. it defines how your various partitions are mounted in the linux filesystem. That line defines where your windows partition will be mounted in the filesystem.
<__mikem> Iam8up what did you say, I didn't see anything that was against the coc
<Hobbsee> TheoMurpse: please use the pastebin.
<Iam8up> boricua - where is it plugged in?
<nickrud> jason, a couple more steps, and it should be automatic from now on
<Iam8up> __mikem - coc?
<__mikem> coc = code of conduct
<nickrud> *then, that is, jason
<boricua> Iam8up: ubuntu dapper  via usb cable
<Hobbsee> __mikem: what am i supposed to know?
<TheoMurpse> Hobbsee, I apologize. I willf rom now on, but I noticed other people were just pasting large bodies of text without rude outbursts or even any corrections whatsoever, so I thought what I posted was acceptable.
<jason> nickrud, alrighty yeah im jsut trying to add that line thing
<Hobbsee> TheoMurpse: it's not, and if i see the next person to do it, i'll ban them for a while.
<Iam8up> oh ok
<__mikem> Hobbsee, someone wanted to know where to report a bug in the vmware-player package, I refered him to you
<Iam8up> boricua - i've never done a local printer, only used network printers
<Hobbsee> __mikem: refer them to !bugs
<Hobbsee> __mikem: all bugs get reported in malone.
<boricua> !info paste
<ubotu> Package paste does not exist in dapper
<nickrud> jason, gksudo "gedit /etc/fstab" <-- gksudo lets you edit system files
<faolan> so no one in here know a solution?
<__mikem> Ok thanks
<boricua> !paste
<jason> yeah
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<jason> got it
<boricua> well is local for the server but for other machines is network
<jason> nickrud, done
<searunner> ok so I just had to power off the power supply for 15 seconds to correct the MCP51 networking and now it seems to be all good to go
<boricua> Iam8up: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16412
<searunner> now im running the aptitude reload - mark all updates - apply
<earthdog> I'm d/l'ing 6.06.  Is it ready for prime time?  I'm going to put it on one of my boss' systems, so...
<nickrud> jason, ok, now we need to make sure there's a place for that partition to be mounted: ls /media , do you see sda1 there?
<Iam8up> boricua - ok..as i said..don't know anything about local printers...
<mikere> earthdog: as long as you don't need nvidia proprietary drivers =)
<searunner> So can hyla fax and asterisk run at the same time or would that be a problem? I have an x100p card installed in this box
<earthdog> mikere, how bad is that broken?
<docgnome> does anyone know anything about foomatic?
<jason> nickrun no
<nickrud> jason, ok, sudo mkdir /media/sda1
<mikere> earthdog: pretty badly right now - is issue with nvidia's compile apparently.  However, most of us can get by fine with the nvidia-glx package
<boricua> Iam8up: can u tell me how to get cups password for browser maintenance
<jason> nickrud done
<Iam8up> boricua - not unless you can tell me the ubuntu user password for the live cd...
<nickrud> jason, ok, sudo mount /media/sda1 should do the trick
<Iam8up> nickrud - you'll need a mount point
<boricua> Iam8up: i am not using live cd
<earthdog> mikere, if I just grabbed the .bin from nvidia?
<__mikem> I thought the live cd just booted into the desktop without prompting for a password
<jason> nickrud done...........so now it shoudl work?
<nickrud> lam8up, we just put it in fstab
<Iam8up> boricua - i know..i'm saying you tell me the password for the ubuntu user on the live cd, and i'll tell you the password for cups for you
<mikere> earthdog: that's the one that's broken - the packages that come with dapper are fine
<Iam8up> nickrud - oh, ok - my name begins with an I, i, EYE
<jason> nickrud YAAAAAAAAY thanks yooou
<nickrud> jason, there you go :)
<__mikem> Iam8up, if the password file is NOT encrypted, he can read his password from there
<satempler> any one know of a good screencasting app that dosn't involve recompileing ffmpeg and istanbul
<Iam8up> maybe...tell em that
<mikere> earthdog: I upgraded this laptop from breezy yesterday and was up and running immediately.  Just had to add nvidia-glx to get some things working that I hadn't had working previously (hadn't been important back then)
<Sivik> !xserver-reconfigure
<feistel> hi
<ubotu> I know nothing about xserver-reconfigure
<feistel> someone can tell-me default groups for default user?
<Sivik> ok, i so can't remember what i need to type for an xserver reconfigur
<feistel> groups <--- command
<Sivik> reconfigure
<__mikem> Sivik its dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Sivik> __mikem, thanks
<earthdog> mikere, ok, cool.  I can deal with nvidia-glx.  I'd heard rumors that there was a nasty bug, but wasn't sure what it was.  the glx pakage will be "good enough".  Thank you.
<mikere> earthdog: you're welcome
<Sivik> earthdog, or you could download and install the nvidia drivers from the nvidia website
<boricua> i dont understand this, same page takes me to different locations in diff machines, https://help.ubuntu.com  in one machine is spanish and the other one is english  page
<__mikem> Anyone here ever read unix for dummies?
<feistel> please, I need recreate the default user
<mikere> Sivik: have you done that with dapper yourself?  We were having problems with it today and folks just said nvidia's build was incompatible right now
<earthdog> Sivik, er... mikere just mentioned that was what was broke...?
<Iam8up> feistel - useradd <user>
<sethk> boricua, you must have a different browser language setting
<feistel> Iam8up, no I need the groups for default user in Ubuntu, then I can use sudo
<boricua> sethk:whre is that setting in firefox?
<Sivik> mikere, haven't tried it on dapper, cause when i upgraded via dist-upgrade and haven't had any problems
<sethk> boricua, I'll take a look at my firefox, see if I can spot it.
<jason> how come none of my mp3s will play?
<Iam8up> feistel - by default..the default group a user is added to is just his own (as in you do 'useradd billy' he will be in groups: billy )
<feistel> Iam8up, just execute the command 'groups' in your console
<__mikem> ubotu tell jason about mp3
<feistel> Iam8up, and put the output
<sethk> boricua, preferences, advanced, languages
<Iam8up> ook...brb
<cArNy> my ubuntu is slow
<cArNy> sllower than windows
<cArNy> that normal?
<__mikem> Slower than windows? Is that posible?
<waikitz> wut software did u compare with
<sivik_> why would games, native to linux, be telling me i have the vesa drivers currently, when i just install the ati drivers
<__mikem> BEcause whoever wrote those games screwed up
<sivik_> __mikem, i'm trying to play tremolus
<sivik_> tremolous
<boricua> sethk: strange one machine had english as default but had other languages on the list i removed the other languages and it showed in enlgish  its weird   THANKS
<waikitz> __mikem, glxinfo|grep ati
<sethk> boricua, np, I suspect an error at the other end if the default was misinterpreted
<__mikem> waikitz, I one know for a fact i do not have an ati card, and 2 am not the one having the problem
<sivik_> waikitz, all it says is a bunch of GLX_ARB and GLX_EXT stuff
<sethk> boricua, or, perhaps, it does spanish unless spanish is not on the list
<leboff> anyone tried ubuntu on a dell laptop?
<sethk> boricua, which would be odd but not exactly wrong for the server
<sethk> leboff, yes
<lilo> (whoops, Astinus mistabbed 8)
<leboff> sethk: work out alright?
<satempler> any one know of a good screencasting app that dosn't involve recompileing ffmpeg and istanbul
<sethk> leboff, so far, no problems
<waikitz> sivik_, glxinfo|grep ati would show ur ati card info if you installed the driver correctly
<leboff> sethk, thanks man.. i think its time for the switch .. windows is killin me
<sethk> leboff, also running nicely on a fujitsu laptop and an ibm laptop
<sethk> leboff, I'm happy with it.
<sivik_> waikitz, then it must not be installed correctly
<leboff> sethk, i love it on my desktop .. but i remember trying to get FC5 on there a bit back and ending up in complete failure
<waikitz> sivik_, maybe i'm wrong with the command =P nvm
<sethk> leboff, thus far it's worked perfectly.  Even the wireless.
<leboff> sethk, ok great
<sivik_> waikitz, maybe
<sivik_> sethk, lucky
<leboff> sethk, now to find that ubuntu cd i have lyin around
<__mikem> leboff, get a coppy of vmware server, its free aned it should illiminate any risk
<sethk> sivik_, lucky on the wireless, perhaps.  The rest I expected.
<leboff> __mikem, thanks man
<waikitz> sivik_, it should be "fglrxinfo"
<__mikem> your welcome
<waikitz> sivik_, sorry =P
<sivik_> sethk, what kind of wireless card
<sivik_> waikitz, sure
<Dial_tone> how can I update the locatedb manually? its diff from bsd.
<dooglus> Dial_tone: sudo updatedb
<wikkix> updatedb?
<wikkix> oh yeah
<wikkix> try sudo first
<wikkix> I'm trying to get cron to run my jobs
<__mikem> I simply love the "locate" command, its so much easier to use than find, whereis, or any of those
<sivik_> it still says that the OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project
<wikkix> but something isn't working and I guess there is no mail on the system by default
<brandon_> how can i check my gtk version?
<gdb> wikkix: updatedb is already run daily out of the box
<wikkix> brandon dpkg -l | grep gtk
<sethk> sivik_, it isn't booted up at the moment.  I'll let you know.
<gdb> wikkix: You do not need to create a new cron entry for it.
<wikkix> no
<wikkix> not updatedb
<leboff> sethk, what type of dell?
<wikkix> that was some other guy
<gdb> er sorry
<wikkix> i'm trying to do a tar
<wikkix> Jun 24 23:23:01 theway /USR/SBIN/CRON[31483] : (root) CMD (/bin/tar -cvzf /media/usbdisk/backups/backup-`date +)
<wikkix> Jun 24 23:23:01 theway /USR/SBIN/CRON[31482] : (root) MAIL (mailed 125 bytes of output but got status 0x0001 )
<wikkix> that's what I keep seeing
<gdb> Dial_tone: updatedb is already run daily out of the box.  You do not need a new crontab entry for it.
<sethk> leboff, D610
<gdb> wikkix: sorry for the confusion ;-)
<wikkix> so I don't know what the heck is going on
<wikkix> it's ok
<gdb> wikkix: Do you have an MTA installed?
<wikkix> no
<gdb> wikkix: sendmail, postfix, exim, etc
<gdb> wikkix: That is probably why.
<wikkix> it doesn't come with one does it?
<Dial_tone> I don't want a crontab for it, I want to know how to run it manually.
<wikkix> I guess I need to install it
<gdb> No, it does not.  You need to install one of them, the default is postfix.
<sethk> Dial_tone, just type updatedb at the command line   (sudo updatedb)
<leboff> sethk, is that an older one?
<gdb> Anything that provides mail-transport (sendmail, postfix, exim, etc)
<wikkix> ok
<gdb> Dial_tone: Well, you already have a cron for it. ;-)  But you can just call it from the command line.
<wikkix> any other way to get cron to tell me what the heck is going on?
<sethk> leboff, possibly, it belongs to a company I'm doing a contract for.
<gdb> wikkix: Well, since cron tells you whats going on via mail... you can probably find something in /var/log.
<sivik_> is the vesa drivers have to do with anything about the way i compiled the kernel?
<wikkix> that's all I saw in my log
<leboff> sethk, ah ok
<gdb> Then again, I'm not seeing anything there.
<wikkix> what I posted up there
<L-----D> !mp3
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gopena> hello
<gdb> #easyubuntu ;-)
<gopena> i need some help upgrading to 6.06
<gdb> gopena: What's the issue?
<sivik_> gopena, help with what part
<gopena> i just have no clue how to
<dr_willis> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<gopena> so if it type that in in the console
<gdb> gopena: That page there has all the information we'd be able to provide anyway. :-)
<gdb> gopena: Those are webpages.
<gopena> itll do it automatically?
<gopena> gksudo "update-manager -d"
<gdb> You do not want to use the -d flag.
<gdb> No, read what it says.
<gopena> ok
<gdb> You do not want the -d flag.
<gopena> why
<gopena> whats it do
<ozzloy> trying xgl on ubuntu 6.06, compiz tells me "compiz.real: No composite extension"  how do i fix that?
<gdb> You're not interested in the "latest development version" like it just said.
<gopena> ah
<gdb> You want the latest stable version. :-)
<gopena> thats ike
<gopena> the beat
<gopena> yeah
<gopena> ok
<gopena> thanks
<gdb> update-manager will provide the option to upgrade to the next stable version if you run it.
<Sjoerd-> when I use mv command to move a folder will it replace the folder or merge the files?
<gdb> System -> Administration -> Update  Manager
<wikkix> hmm
<gdb> Sjoerd-: it will move your directory into the other one
<gopena> gdb
<gopena> do you have to install existing updates for it to give you that option
<gdb> $ mv directory1 directory2 will leave you with directory1/directory2
<gdb> gopena: yes
<gopena> ok
<gopena> thanks
<gopena> bye!
<wikkix> here is the error I got
<gdb> gopena: Good luck! :-)
<wikkix> unexpected EOF while looking for matching ``'
<wikkix> her eis my cron line
<wikkix> 32 23 * * * /bin/tar -cvzf /media/usbdisk/backups/backup-`date +%m%d%Y`.tar.gz /etc /home > /var/log/backup.log
<Sjoerd-> gdb: So if there is a file called xxx.conf in the folder /xxx and I replace that folder with anothe /xxx that contains no file called xxx.conf it will stay intact?
<wikkix> that works just dang fin on othe rsystems
<RabidSnail> bcm43xx is sporadic on my ibook. Does anybody know how to fix this?
<sivik_> RabidSnail, what the problem?
<gdb> Sjoerd-: I'm not sure what you're asking.  Can you give the command you're looking to use?
<wikkix> or maybe it doesn't
<TheoMurpse> If I have no internet access to my Ubuntu and need to install Ethereal to it so I can figure out why I don't have access, can I just download ethereal and install it? Or do I need to keep booting back and forth between OSes (the one with internet and the one without) every time I try to install ethereal until I have all the prereqs? Will just an Ethereal package work?
<gdb> wikkix: Is that all on one actual line?
<wikkix> yes
<gdb> wikkix: if it's not, you need a \ at the end of the first line.
<gdb> wikkix: ah ok
<Sjoerd-> gdb: mv /home/sjoerd/sites-enabled /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<Dial_tone> aha, find doesn't follow symlinks
<gdb> wikkix: I wonder if you're using an editor that's line wrapping.
<wikkix> I think it has something to do with the '
<wikkix> er the `
<RabidSnail> sivik:it recognized my access point but often registers no signal, even though i'm sitting right next to it.
<gdb> Sjoerd-: that will leave you with /eetc/apache2/sites-enabled/sites-enabled
<wikkix> it's all one line
<gdb> er /etc
<sivik_> RabidSnail, thats normal, just cause it says there is no signal, doesn't mean its not working
<wikkix> I know my vi :)
<delmar> ffs. I downloaded the ubuntu dapper alternate .iso last night.. its even still listed inthe firefox download window.. and when I clicked open (last night) it opened the .iso.  It downloaded to my desktop, or so it was telling me but at the time I couldnt find it on the desktop or anywhere.  I have since rebooted and now the bloody .iso is nowhere to be found. that was a 700mb download and I don't get much of a datacap because New Z
<delmar> ealand SUX.
<gdb> Sjoerd-: the lower one will contain what was in /home, the other will be the system ones.
<RabidSnail> but I get no internet connection
<gdb> wikkix: No worries!
<delmar> So... undeleting files under ubuntu... anyone?
<dr_willis> delmar,  good luck. :P
<sivik_> RabidSnail, can you get anything when you run iwlist scan?
<gdb> delmar: pop in the tape!
<delmar> imnot re-downloading it. fuck that
<wikkix> delmar I think you might be out of luck
* __mikem wonders how they can aford to distribute vmware server for free since its functionality is about the same as vmware workstation
<delmar> stupid crap.
<Sjoerd-> gdb: Yes I understand, but if there are files in /etc/apache2/sites-available that are NOT in /home/sjoerd/sites-available will they remain intact or will the WHOLE folder be replaced with all it's contents
<gdb> delmar: What's stupid?  Linux or you? ;-)
<delmar> both :P
<dr_willis> delmar,  ext2/3 file systems can make that a little hard. but it can be done.. with lots of luck
<gdb> delmar: hehehe
<wikkix> i'm just trying to get my dang backups to work
<__mikem> gdb, probably him
<RabidSnail> sivik:yeah, shows up fine
<sivik_> RabidSnail, what does your ifconfig <interface> say
<__mikem> besides, I doubt the kernel has anything to do with the problem he is having
<gdb> delmar: You might be able to recover with an ex2 fs editor but that's not really recommended.
<delmar> i thought inodes could be reattached with ext2/3
<gdb> delmar: With a filesystem editor.
<RabidSnail> am I allowed to post output?
<delmar> grrrrrr.
<Sjoerd-> gdp: I know windows just merges them but I read (a long time ago) linux will replace
<delmar> GRRR
<delmar> illjust redownload it then. bloody hell
<Intelligi> Where is a good place to start learning ubuntu?
<delmar> what a waste of bandwidth.
<gdb> Well, to be honest, undelete in NTFS is neigh impossible, too. ;-)
<Sjoerd-> Intelligi: Google: ubuntu guide
<RabidSnail> sivik:  Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:24:28:FD:3A
<RabidSnail>           inet addr:192.168.1.100  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<RabidSnail>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<RabidSnail>           RX packets:2654 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<RabidSnail>           TX packets:87 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<RabidSnail>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<RabidSnail>           RX bytes:437962 (427.6 KiB)  TX bytes:3912 (3.8 KiB)
<RabidSnail>           Interrupt:52 Base address:0x4000
<__mikem> undelete is for wimps
<wikkix> intelligi www.ubuntuguide.org
<nickrud> RabidSnail, no, but, too late
<Toma-> whats the easiest way to transfer a file between 2 ubuntu computers on the same network?
<delmar> gdb, undelete in ntfs ... i can do that really really easily
<Sjoerd-> RabidSnail: Don't paste here :)
<RabidSnail> sorry
<sivik_> !tell RabidSnail about pastebin
<__mikem> why do people keep doing that
<gdb> delmar: With the default system or do you need something like Norton Utilities?
<nickrud> Intelligi, where do you want to start?
<delmar> dgb, getdataback for NTFS
<wikkix> undelete used to be part of windows
<gdb> Toma-: scp, most likely.
<sivik_> RabidSnail, are you editing the ip yourself or are you getting that from the ap
<docgnome> Does anyone have any suggestions for why my printer is shifting everything to the left? it appears to be printing things off the left edge of the page. I'm using the HP LaserJet 1018 driver that comes with the foo2zjs package.
<gdb> Toma-: You'll want to "apt-get install ssh" on both first, then it's really easy.
<delmar> gdb, when NTFS screws up... that has recovered data every time.
<Toma-> gdb: thx
<gdb> Toma-: scp file user@system:file
<RabidSnail> sivik:dhcp
<jason> doesn asnyone know why my soundblaster live! 24 bit sound card doesnt work?
<wikkix> anyone got an idea why this cron line doesnt' work? 32 23 * * * /bin/tar -cvzf /media/usbdisk/backups/backup-`date +%m%d%Y`.tar.gz /etc /home > /var/log/backup.log
<d00by> hey
<gdb> delmar: getdataback comes with Windows?
<wikkix> I can run that command from teh command line
<Toma-> gdb: im farmiliar with man pages ;)
<gdb> Toma-: :-)
<d00by> whats the package called that has all the windows codecs in it?
<__mikem> Computers are like air conditioners, when you open windows, it doesn't work
<gdb> wikkix: Can you run that from the command line and it works?
<Josh43> Can anyone tell me how to direct firefox to open a new tab in window :0, when I am clicking in a vnc session though :2?
<DShepherd> w32codecs?
<sivik_> RabidSnail, not sure, it should allow you to connect, since you have an ip
<DShepherd> or something like that
<RabidSnail> hmm
<delmar> gdb, heh..i reinstalled a guys system.. copied data off it... re-partitioned, re-formated... reinstalled software... then he tells me... " oh.. what about that folder I had with all this other stuff.. " blahblah.... used getdataback and recovered every one of his files... of course it was just pure luck nothing had been written over.
<gdb> hehehe
<wikkix> gdb yes
<wikkix> I can
<nickrud> DShepherd, !restricted, or !easysource & add the cipherfunk repo
<delmar> gdb, no it's a product you can purchase.. or pirate. :P.  I was so impressed with it I paid the small amount they were askin
<DShepherd> nickrud: tell d00by
<wikkix> delmar: just quit deleting stuff you don't mean to delete :)
<nickrud> d00by, you want to play video I take it?
<gdb> wikkix: Well, unfortuantely, the only advice I can give is that I think you're using a goofy date format. ;-)
<RabidSnail> sivik:pinging gooogle not working
<wikkix> what format woudl you suggest?
<wikkix> I just want it to show me somethign differnet each day
<delmar> wikkix, yeah but Windows NTFS has failed on me a few times over the years and deleted stuff for me :P.. usually entire partitions
<wikkix> I don't really care what it shows
<nickrud> d00by, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats has instructions on installing the w32codecs
<dr_willis> ive had windows fail.. and hard drives fail.. and..... :P
<delmar> wikkix, this incident with the ubuntu really rips my g-string... i dont want to have to re-download the damn file... i downloaded it to save me bandwidth.. GRRRR
<kolaje> would sedega work well with ubuntu?
<wikkix> what file did you delete?
<sivik_> why is my xorg.conf saying i'm using the fglrx stuff, but when i run glxinfo, it says its mesa GLX Indirect?
<kolaje> or is there a better program for that use?
<dr_willis> kolaje,  you mean Cedega?
<__mikem> SEe the good thing about using vmware is, you can set up a folder that is shared between the guest and host opperating system which makes moving files between windows and say linux a snap
<kolaje> i just know how it's pronounced, so yes
<jason> why doesnt my sound blaster live! 24 bit sound card work?
<kolaje> so i can emulate windows programs, that is what it does right?
* nickrud thinks about the shotgun/ati joke
<dr_willis> kolaje,  it works good.. the normal Wike works very well.
<__mikem> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<gdb> %Y%m%d
<sivik_> nickrud, but there is no way to change my video card, its onboard
<dr_willis> kolaje,  the niormal wine that is. :P works very well - it depends on the programs however
<kolaje> what's better for gaming?
<delmar> wikkix, I didnt delete anything.. i downloaded the ubuntu dapper CD last night.. to my desktop aparantly... but it wasnt able to be found when I looked for it... clicked open in the firefox download window.. and it opened the .iso... still souldn't see it anywhere tho.
<gdb> wikkix: er %Y%m%d for no reason other than they stay in order and YYYYMMDD is more "standard" ;-)
<sivik_> kolaje, depends on the game
<kolaje> i want to run steam
<kolaje> with hl1
<dr_willis> kolaje,  Cedega is designed with gaming in mind.. and to be honest.. it stull sucks. :P
<delmar> wikkix, I rebooted since then.. and now its still not found.. and the firefox download window says its not available when i try to open it.. so its gone.
<delmar> im screwed
<nickrud> sivik_, that's why I thought about it, laptops come with those, and I think I'm about to get sattled with one
<__mikem> cedega isn't that bad, as long as you use the games that they patched it for
<dr_willis> Ive basicially switched to Linux and given up on games.. i get more work done that way
<sivik_> kolaje, check the www.winehq.com and then the game database
<gdb> delmar: When that happens, I generally at least run a find to make sure it's gone.
<kolaje> thanks guys
<dr_willis> __mikem,  theres a lot of 'variables' :P   and trial and error.
<varsendaggr> i'm gonna install dapper any advice?
<gdb> delmar: But I don't know what you're looking for.
<sivik_> nickrud, ok, that made no sense
<delmar> gdb, first thing I did
<gdb> varsendaggr: Have fun doing it!
<sivik_> varsendaggr, you worred about something?
<varsendaggr> dr_willis, good for you
<gdb> delmar: Yeah, that's what I figured.
<nickrud> sivik_, um, saddled
<__mikem> dr_willis, if you miss gaming that much, download a free copy of vmware server, install windows on the vm, and use it for gaming
<sivik_> nickrud, your saddled with a laptop?
<dr_willis> __mikem,  to be honest.. i DONT miss it. :P
<sivik_> do you mean settled
* __mikem feels like the spokesman for vmware
<nickrud> an ati one
<sivik_> nickrud, there are many out there with nvidia cards
<dr_willis> __mikem,  and i did put windows98 on a Vmware install.  - just for kicks
<sivik_> nickrud, not normally the intel ones though
<__mikem> 98, what a waste
<dr_willis> __mikem,  vs spending more $$ for a coopy of xp for vmware.. ill stuck with 98 for my vmware testing needs. :P
<CarlFK> is gaim v2b3 in a repo?
<__mikem> good point, but if you have a copy of xp lieing around, you should use it
<Hobbsee> CarlFK: not in an official one
<nickrud> sivik_, corporate purchases, price rules
<varsendaggr> sivik_, na i've installed breezy so may times i think it will be fine
<sivik_> nickrud, i'm sorry, when i bought this laptop, it was one of the only laptops i could get with the ram i wanted and non intel
<dr_willis> __mikem,  i dident want all the crud of xp. :P actually i just was trying to get a few utilities working witn 98 and vmware.  that wine dident like.
<__mikem> wine will one day be reliable, but they have a long way to go
<CarlFK> Hobbsee: so an unofficial?
<varsendaggr> i've always done the /home   on a seperate partion but i can never reinstall without having to create a new user and it always never works just right i think i am just going to do a /
<nickrud> sivik_, except for the issue of just what not to buy to run ubuntu, we're getting off-topic (before we get slapped with overcooked noodles)
<jason> i need sound blaster live 24 bit drivers or something becuase my sound card doesnt work...........any help?
<sivik_> nickrud, we seem to do that alot
<sivik_> jason: did you google it?
<Hobbsee> CarlFK: i think there was one somewhere, yeah, not sure where though
<jason> yeah
<sivik_> nickrud, are you in #winehq right now?
-ratbert(i=ratbert@freenode/staff/pdpc.levin)- [Global notice]  I am a fat asshole, who loves abuse, die 
<nickrud> sivik_, no, never been there
-ratbert(i=ratbert@freenode/staff/pdpc.levin)- DCC SEND YOUAREALLJUDENLOL
<sivik_> ok
<nickrud> well
<nickrud> a short list
<varsendaggr> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Subvertir> has freenode gone retarded?
<nickrud> !ddcexploit
<ubotu> I know nothing about ddcexploit
<Toma-> that wasnt a netsplit
<nickrud> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<Subvertir> hahaha
<nickrud> !ops, seriously
<ubotu> I know nothing about ops, seriously
<Subvertir> ratbert > *
<__mikem> this is why I love having broudband, I almost never get touched by such things
<Hobbsee> nalioth:!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<concept10> why does someone ask ubotu what a netsplit is everytime it happens?
<nickrud> ouch
<Toma-> you'll find hes going that from out of the channel... /whois ratbert
<Sjoerd-> When I use sudo mv /home/sjoerd/awstats /etc/ it gives out "mv: cannot overwrite directory '/etc/awstats'" why?
<Sjoerd-> heh
<varsendaggr> Sjoerd-,    because you don't have pemissions to edit /etc
<Sjoerd-> varsendaggr: But I use sudo?
<varsendaggr> Sjoerd-,    hint   use sudo
<__mikem> Hobbsee why did you decide to upgrade to op a few lines back?
<Hobbsee> __mikem: we've got trouble
<Sjoerd-> varsendaggr: I do use sudo
<Subvertir> hahaha
<Subvertir> freenode is getting pwnt
<varsendaggr> ohh god
<imbrandon> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<varsendaggr> did anyone survive?
<nickrud> imbrandon, they're aware
<wikkix> wee
<mikere> split?
<wikkix> i'm still here
<wikkix> I love the splits
<Hobbsee> wikkix: we've got bigger problems than teh split
<imbrandon> nickrud, i know
<nickrud> someone got too may permissions here
<varsendaggr> i don't know it may be the apocolyps
<imbrandon> nickrud, there are other problems
<wikkix> this is why I don't get on public irc servers much
<nickrud> imbrandon, kk, I just see the obvious
<mikere> freenodes usually pretty stable
<varsendaggr> i have never seen carnage like this
<MrObvious> That's more than a netsplit.
<sivik_> would someone tell me why my opengl is reading as mesa when i have fglrx install in my xorg-conf
<sivik_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16416
<wikkix> anyone know why I keep getting this message /bin/sh: -c: line 0: unexpected EOF while looking for matching ``'
<gigaclon> someone hacked the network
<varsendaggr> !apocalyps
<ubotu> I know nothing about apocalyps
<nickrud> varsendaggr, there's an e at the end, and it's only a chat server :)
<rixxon> wth is this ratbert guy up to
<varsendaggr> whois ratbert?
<imbrandon> varsendaggr, its being taken care of please be patient
<rixxon> well he's killing lilo and sending lame global notices
<HedgeMage> varsendaggr: it's a network problem... we (fn staff) are trying to track it down
<rixxon> he seems to be oper logged in as levin
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* #ubuntu-toolchain  You can't join that many channels
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please have a look at the FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonQuestions
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
<Krhis> ^^
<nickrud> ah, good ops
<Krhis> Opps, sorry about that..... wrong plug.
<pax> pull it pull it
<runes> major netsplit???
<moshe> hello
<nickrud> noonex, a serious hacker
<moshe> is there a dapper livecd?
<d00by> can someone give me a link to where it shows how to install flash player for ubuntu without using wine
<pax> pull the red plug the rd one
<moshe> I can only find links to livecds for the beta and the flights
<Krhis> haha
<Sjoerd> moshe, i think all cd's are live cd's
<nickrud> ermn a serious hacker, targetting a chat server. why?
<moshe> d00by, macromedia distributes a native flash player for linux
<pax> bored, no beers, saturday night
<dust> how do you change the font in openbox wm?
<nickrud> d00by, !restricted
<nickrud> !restricted
<roostishaw> c#
<nickrud> noonex, no ubotu yet
<moshe> if I download the desktop cd, it'll be a live cd, not the text mode install I went through back when I installed hoary last year?
<roostishaw> oops, dont mind what I just posted
<pppoe_dude> takes a long time to get in
<jason> how do i change the clokc from military time to...........regualr time in kubuntu
<nickrud> d00by, sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree   that's the command
<roostishaw> moshe, the new installer is inculded on the live cd
<roostishaw> moshe, its called expresso, its a gui
<moshe> roostishaw, I know this, but are you saying the old installer has been entirely discontinued?
<imbrandon> its called ubiguity
<imbrandon> ;)
<moshe> I installed dapper on this machine back during flight 5.  I want to install it fresh on another machine and I want to know which cd to download, and only desktop is availab.e
<nickrud> nalioth, hi
<moshe> available.
<imbrandon> moshe, no its called the "alternate installer now"
<roostishaw> moshe, I have no idea, but it think there might be an option to use the text installer...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@tor/session/*]  by ChanServ
<roostishaw> oh, ok... what he said
<roostishaw> :D
<moshe> the old one is the alternate?
<KyoLptp`> you guys are both wrong lol
<KyoLptp`> the old one = espresso
<moshe> hmmm
* nickrud likes knowing people he knows are at work
<jason> doesn any one know how to chnage the time from military time to regual time in kubuntu.............its driving me insance haha
<KyoLptp`> new name = ubiquity IIRC
<moshe> whatever the name is
<moshe> I have a non-booting breezy install
<KyoLptp`> it sucks regardless, damn program FUBAR'd my laptop's MBR
<moshe> I don't want to spend time messing with it, so I want to install dapper on it.
<imbrandon> moshe, its uptodate with the live cd
<nickrud> jason, only insane people use kde, so ...
<tanath> can someone help me get the side buttons on my mouse working? i have a logitech mx500, and have carefully followed the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471
<moshe> I need to know which cd I should download
<imbrandon> i use kde ?
<imbrandon> moshe, the "desktop cd"
<tanath> everything works fine except the side buttons
<tanath> they don't do anything
<jason> nickrud, whast that supose to mean
<J-_> What's a good tutorial for a newbie on breezy badger?
<moshe> I have a machine with multiple partitions and I didn't remember if the livecd's installer respected that arrangement
<nickrud> jason, a bad joke, that
<nickrud> s all
<KyoLptp`> moshe
<KyoLptp`> if you want to install, get the install cd rather than the desktop CD
<jason> oh..........well do you know how to chnage the time? cause its annoying haha
<moshe> install cd is not on the list
<moshe> I'm on one of the download pages right now
<KyoLptp`> oh
* KyoLptp` shrugs
<roostishaw> anyone, how do I install the gnu liberty basic cross compiler?
<moshe> desktop, alternate, and server are the only options
<tanath> can someone help me get the side buttons on my mouse working? i have a logitech mx500, and have carefully followed the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471 but they still don't do anything.
<iamelite> I have a question, about advanced Video/3D graphics, and ubuntu
<not-prime> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<hanasaki> where do i get libdvdcss2 and w32codecs?
<runes> has anyone here set up postfix?
<moshe> libdvdcss is downloadable through a script in /usr/share/doc/libdvdread, I think
<nickrud> hanasaki, from the cipherfunk repo, see the source-o-matic on google
<hanasaki> eh?
<tanath> hanasaki: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/04/libdvdcss2-and-w32codecs-for-ubuntu/
<moshe> w32codecs might be in multiverse, but otherwise, you can download it directly from mplayer's website
<iamelite> I spent a good few hours with someone in winehq, troubleshooting my drivers and varifying thier integrity. And everthing checks out except one thing. My video card is 256 megs, and ubuntu appears to be reading 64 megs of it.
<tanath> hanasaki: replace "breezy" if you're using dapper or something
<hanasaki> moshe:  its listed.. but when i try to install.. it says no candidate
<roostishaw> anyone, how do I install the gnu liberty basic cross compiler?
<hanasaki> tanath: i am on 6.06
<moshe> no candidate?
<tanath> hanasaki: cause it's mentioned, but it's not in your repositories
<tanath> hanasaki: (by another package)
<moshe> oh
<moshe> multiverse.
<backz> Hi people! I've a "STMicroelectronics Imaging Division (VLSI Vision) CPiA WebCam", I've /dev/video -> /dev/video0, and my gqcam can read data from it, but Camorama doesn't... why? It says: "Couldn't connect on device /dev/video0. Please check your connection!"
<backz> why?
<moshe> you need to enable it in /etc/apt/sources.list
<hanasaki> ah
<moshe> sorry
<iamelite> Also... The way my games run, are particualarly slow. and act as if im running a Low memory card.
<d00by> nickrud, when i did  sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree it says cannot find package
<moshe> I was engrossed in my own issue :)
<tanath> hanasaki: what moshe said. see the link i posted
<iiiears> !compiz
<iiiears> !xgl
<dust> does anyone use openbox window manager instead of metacity??
<moshe> I use xfce :)
<DarkMageZ> hanasaki, please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<tanath> can someone help me get the side buttons on my mouse working? i have a logitech mx500, and have carefully followed the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471 but they still don't do anything.
<hanasaki> http://packages.freecontrib.org <= is ubuntu? safe?
<moshe> I always thought metacity was pretty useless until they added window snapping with the latest release
<nickrud> !multiverse
<iamelite> Does anyone know how to check on / fix that
<nickrud> no ubotu :)
<roostishaw> is the 'compromise' why there were a bunch of logins?
<tanath> anyone?
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> compromise?  or got hacked?
<nickrud> d00by, you need to enable to multiverse section to get the flash plugin, and the local bot is dead.
<Banana> someone cracked the md5 hashes of the netadmins
<Krhis> n0ctuRnaL-fieNd, I'm thinking it was ratbert.
<roostishaw> ...
<Banana> the generated a massive netsplit
<roostishaw> whats a netsplit?
<Banana> the leaves and joins were probably caused by the netsplit
<nickrud> d00by, if you'd post the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list to paste.ubuntu-nl.org , I'll amend them
<d00by> oh you said flashplayer, not plugin, ok
<Banana> netsplit is where two continents have their connections severed
<Banana> i.e. where maybe there was no connection between america and europe
<d00by> nickrud, your command had player in it not plugin, so that was the problem
<iiiears> tanath - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188302&highlight=mx700 - Maybe..
<roostishaw> ooo... thats sounds bad...  :D
<Banana> and then each server would go on with their own communications, and then eventually merge back when all was reconnected
<nickrud> d00by, that's not an unusual condition for me, good catch
<gdb> Ah, netsplits are when any two IRC servers on the same network can't talk to each other for whatever reason. It has nothing to do with geography.
<codecaine> hi I install xfishtank when I type it in terminal the screen blinks but then I dont' see any fish anybody know why?
<d00by> nickrud, haha its ok, i just happened to be reading RestrictedFormats thing so thats where i found it
<iiiears> The quest for compiz starts in what channel?
<dust> mosh, i just couldn't handle the black lines.
<nickrud> d00by, a great page, yes. Especially after the last edit
<czer323> !compiz
<czer323> oh noes, no ubotu?
<iiiears> deadbot. - (Organ solemnly begins to play bach.)
<czer323> That bastard can't die.
<iamelite> Hello everyone, i am running with a uniqe problem. My video card is running games with 1/4 of its full memory. 64 megs, as opposed to 256 megs.
<[Ex0r] > hmm, what's the link to view for adding in avi/mpeg support?
<lancer285> what does it mean when I run memtest, I get Allocated 536870912 bytes...trying mlock...Killed
<[Ex0r] > err, wmv*
<tanath> iiiears: hrm, that one says to do stuff the other one says is wrong/outdated
<iiiears> iamelite - check /etc/X11/xorg.conf for the device section and change 64000 to 256000
<czer323> ex0r> Try seraching for EasyUbuntu.  It adds in the restricted formats(avi, mpeg).
<iamelite> iiiears: i will try it
<[Ex0r] > !restricted
<[Ex0r] > czer323, you mean through apt ?
<czer323> ubotu appears to have died and gone to bot heaven.
<iiiears> tanath - lol - Okay, I feel your pain. - fought a few days last week to enable all of my multimedia keys. - mixed advice there too.
<lancer285> what does it mean when I run memtest, I get Allocated 536870912 bytes...trying mlock...Killed
<czer323> exor> just search for it on google.
<tanath> iiiears: heh. a couple of mine are screwy now after 'fixing' them.
<jreis> anyone know how to fix boot floppy problem, error 15 file not found?  Looks like root permission issue...
<yallaman> is there a way to switch back to fluxbox from gnome? like in fluxbox you only go to the menu and window > gnome
<iamelite> iiiears: i am in xorg, i noticed other simular named files in the directory...
<jreis> i have XP on 1 disc, unbuntu on another...
<Zambezi> Is there only 346 connected now? It should be the double!
<iamelite> iiiears: such as xorg.conf.fglrx
<iiiears> iamlite - i have a 256 mb card also - give me a sec and i can quote it for you.
<[Ex0r] > hmm, wow
<lerick> hi, i'm new to using linux and i'm installing realplayer on my computer. is there any specific directory i should install it in, like 'program files' in windows?
<iamelite> iiiears - i can post the file for you on pastebin, if you would like. But even with my limited linux experiance. There seems something odd in this file
<farous> am trying to connect using irssi but can not seem to do it is there a new config i am not aware of?
<Banana> Freenode is currently err... in trouble
<Banana> being hacked/compromised, so you might not be able to connect to some servers
<iamelite> lerick: there is a linux version of realplayer.
<farous> though so thanx
<Banana> try asimov.freenode.net
<farous> will do so Banana thanx again
<Banana> that and zelazny.freenode.net are the only two that seem to work
<yallaman> lerick: sudo apt-get install realplay
<iamelite> lerick: though im not adept enough to tell you where to get it, i would recommend a google for your dist
<Banana> but the lag is enormous
<iamelite> lerick: yallaman just answered it :P lol
<nickrud> Banana, hang in, they're working at getting the net bak
<d00by> is there any way to fix the battery monitor? mine doesnt actually monitor the battery time or % correctly
<hanasaki> how do you set the app that runs when you double click on an icon in gnoem?
<yallaman> lerick: what distro do you have?
<nickrud> hanasaki, right click the icon, select properties. A dialog window will open, and the tab open with will let you set the default. Click the radio button.
<iiiears> iamlite - the easy way is sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   - That is if the xorg file needs editing.
<lerick> i have the standard ubuntu one, i think.
<yallaman> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<hanasaki> i need to change the program assoc w/ "moice player"
<hanasaki> movie
<iamelite> iiiears - i have xorg.conf open with text editor
<iiiears> iiears - Else gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   - Do you see what looks like 64000?
<yallaman> look at that one..a nice guide for starters and stuff you would install as a start
<lerick> ok
<iiiears> iamlite - do you have an ATI or nVidia card?
<iamelite> iiiears: ATI
<iamelite> FTW
<yallaman> is there a way to switch back to fluxbox from gnome? like in fluxbox you only go to the menu and window > gnome
<Subvertir> hahah "tracking it back now"
<iiiears> Great. - Does 64000 appear there?
<d00by> whats the package with the standard windows fonts called?
<r2d4> Does Ubuntu have a DU Meter alternative?
<iamelite> iiiears: looking...
<gdb> d00by: msttcorefonts
<d00by> thx gdb
<nickrud> yallaman, if you're running a regular ubuntu, you can choose to run gnome vs. xfce, see the option menu
<iiiears> iamlite - It is in the top half of xorg.conf
<mattyv> i have read that both ralink rt2500 and atheros based wireless cards are quite well supported, which one would u all recommend?
<nickrud> yallaman, erm, during the login screen :
<yallaman> i know this
<satempler> dose any one know of a good screencasting app that I don't have to recompile ffmpeg and isn't istanbul
<digirat> can someone help me figure out what my fat32 partition is labeled as? (/dev/sdb4?)
<nickrud> yallaman, and the issue is then?
<yallaman> but i hoped it was maybe a console command to quickly change
<Subvertir> I got the Xgl and gnome and the dock running
<Subvertir> it's pretty badass
<Subvertir> hahahahha god I fucking love lilo
<nickrud> digirat, sudo fdisk -l to start
<iamelite> iiiears: i cant see the sequence 64000, 64xxx... or 64X*
<lerick> "Enter the complete path to the directory where you want
<lerick> RealPlayer to be installed.  You must specify the full
<lerick> pathname of the directory and have write privileges to
<lerick> the chosen directory.
<lerick> Directory:  [/home/ezflojeezy/Desktop/RealPlayer] :"
<iiiears> digirat - sudo fdisk -l  thats "L" should list what you have
<digirat> nickrud, thx
<digirat> iiiears, thx
<digirat> foudn it
<lerick> what directory should i put?
<yallaman> like in fluxbox..you only need to go to the meny and chose window > gnome..and gnome starts right up..with all the apps still running
<nickrud> lerick, choose /home/ezflojeezy , that will work, and be remediable
<lerick> ok, thank you
<iiiears> iamelite: Hm. - Wondering if you might post it to ubuntu pastebin
<iamelite> iiiears: whats the site?
<nickrud> digirat, I don't know why, but I accept :)
<iiiears> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<iiiears> nickrud - Was Seveas nice enough to set that up for us?
<iiiears> ubuntu pastebin
<iamelite> iiiears: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16418 - xorg.conf
<Lord-ChewY> im having rouble with quake4
<iiiears> Got it. - give me a sec.
<Lord-ChewY> one of the SDL libs is missing, i think its the 32 bit one
<nickrud> iiiears, yup. and it's been around long enough for me to think of it as reliable :)
<Lord-ChewY> cause im running amd64 ubuntu
<Lord-ChewY> i looked in lib and lib32 and the lib isn't there
<iiiears> pastebin.com sure wasn't. - lol
<Lord-ChewY> but its in lib64
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> quake4 runs on linux?
<Lord-ChewY> where can i get the 3d bit SDL libs
<Sjoerd> What command to make all files in a directory mine ^^ ?
<nickrud> iiiears, they come and they go
<jason> how do i install new kde theme
<Lord-ChewY> and do the SDL libs need to be compiled for my kernel or can i just get binaries
<Jack_Sparrow> IF I want to run a program using Wine, what folder should the program.exe be in?
* nickrud roasts a goat
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> jason: how to install atheme?
<jason> for kde yes
<digirat> i "mounted" my fat32 partition in fstab like this, but still can't write to it... what's wrong in my config?
<digirat> /dev/sdb4       /media/music    vfat    users,owner,rw,umask=000        0 0
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> jason: run kcontrol,
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> jason: go to appearance and themes
<n0ctuRnaL-fieNd> jason: then theme menager
<jason> oh alright cool thanks
<mezoko> Hi
<Megan> hi
<Cornellius> 'lo
<mezoko> How can I save alsa's settings
<Jack_Sparrow> Does anyone here use WIne? What folder do I need to use for the program.exe?
<Megan> crlt+s
<Megan> hehe, go windowx!
<iiiears> iamlite - Honestly this should be a simple question. - Unfortuneatly, Having used only nVidia cards i can only say run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" - i found a couple of other xorg.conf files for the 9600 card and didn't see any mention of the amount of RAM.
<iiiears> maybe nickrud can save us. - grin
<iamelite> hmmm
<nickrud> iiiears, if I look back to the last, X? ati ? bugs?
<Discipulus> what's a different lightweight browser I can use? Firefox freezes on me alot
<mezoko> Ok let tryt his question how can I get a HOME Dir on the desktop?
<nickrud> Discipulus, if firefox is freezing that's not right; but epiphany-browser is very light weight
<iamelite> Well if worst comes to worst, i have an old NV GF 5800oc ive been useing as a coaster.
<iiiears> nickrud - I don't want to give him advice for a GeForce card. - ATI all in wonder cards are nice if you leave them at one resolution.
<Jack_Sparrow> Firefox works fine, there is a different problem
<nickrud> iiiears, I know a bit about that abstractly
<nickrud> only owned cheap nvidia & voodoo3, the bomb
<Discipulus> nickrud, I don't know what it is, but it freezes on me, a lot
<iamelite> iiiears: i have a ATI RD 9600xt
<mattyv> digirat: try looking here http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows.php
<nomin> I have nvidia geforce4
<whyami> so is synaptic a gnome app and if so, what is the equivalent to synaptic for kubuntu?
<iiiears> voodoo3 - Hey, a real GPU - that was expensive in it's day.
<hanasaki> what is a good gnome dvd player?
<Drunkellius> whyami:  Adept
<nickrud> Discipulus, just exactly what card, lspci & commercial description? I've watched some things, but I gotta have an out
<Krhis> No channel topic?
<Jack_Sparrow> whyami: you can use synaptic
<iamelite> I miss 3DFX, and glide
<nickrud> Krhis, ah, a side effect of the ass
<juanzhewudi> when i installed the fglrx dirver downloaded from ati.com, all are ok, but when i run the #aticonfig, it told me that "error while loading shared libraries: libfglrx_pp.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<juanzhewudi> ".what can i do now?
<Krhis> nickrud, hehe
<iamelite> ahh Glide was god
<garryF> What is the reason for choosing nicknames with a O or 0 as the first or second character or some other funny character that looks like a O so that nobody can reply to them?
<tanath> i need help getting the side buttons on my mouse working. if i play with xmod map i can get other buttons to do those functions, but when assigning them to the correct buttons they do nothing
<nickrud> the absolute lowest users I've ev er seen
<whyami> Jack_Sparrow: but it doesn't seem to come with kubuntu so I was wondering what people are using there.
<iiiears> iamlite - Someone else has had your problem and written about it. The only real problem now is finding it.
<tanath> my xorg.config has 10 buttons...
<Dapperguy> heya
<Dapperguy> help with mysql install...
<Jack_Sparrow> whyami:  just get it with adept
<garryF> I found info on the quake 4 and how to get it to run on linux .... http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=05/11/07/1547208
<nickrud> tanath, 10 buttons in xorg.conf?
<mezoko> How can I save my alsa settings?
<Jack_Sparrow> whyami:  I dont think you even need to enable universe
<stardash> does anyone know of a good guide to installing nvidia drivers?
<iamelite> iiiears: anything you can do to help me. im not a coder yet
<tanath> nickrud: 	Option        "Buttons"         "10"
<njdavid> Anyone here know of a Windowblinds skin that looks good with the Tokidoki LS theme?
<Toma-> ooo. servers still under attack?
<garryF> if you use alsamixer they auto-save when you hit escape.
<Dapperguy> was doing a walkthrough for bugzilla and said to delete some old mysql directories, now i cant install after apt-get remove mysql-server, apt-get install, says /etc/init.d/mysql[9091] : WARNING: /etc/mysql/my.cnf cannot be read. See README.Debian.gz
<mezoko> garryF: until reboot
<nickrud> tanath, did you add that, or did sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-org do it?
<tanath> nickrud: i did
<Dapperguy> my.cnf not there
<nickrud> tanath, ah.
<tanath> nickrud: i followed a guide on the forums
<tanath> nickrud: got everything working great, except the thumb buttons do nothing
<Dapperguy> basically i just want to "get it back like a clean install"
<garryF> mezoko Hmm, I had always thought that alsactrl store was needed to make it persist.
<Drunkellius> Anywone here use SoundKonverter ??
<MrKeuner> hi, how can I turn off the bluetooth device in thinkpad r52?
<Dapperguy> instead of biling cnf files from scratch
<mezoko> garryF: yeah it is, but most distro have a script to do that when you shutdown the computer
<Dapperguy> *building
<Jack_Sparrow> stardash: what driver did it autodetect and install?
<nickrud> tanath, you're further along than I am then, sorry for the pointed question. If you'll mail it to me, then I might have a reference :)
<tanath> nickrud: you having mouse troubles?
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by ChanServ
<nickrud> tanath, exactly none, for several years. But, I've never had a 10 button mouse
<mezoko> I need to add a program to the start up list how can I do this?
<garryF> So does Ubuntu do an alsactl store when it shuts down as well or need a user do alsactl store explicitly?
<tanath> nickrud: ah. i have a logitech mx500. i love it :) i just miss using the side buttons for forward and back
<mezoko> garryF: well /etc/init.d/alsa-utils controls that
<Amaranth> wtf
<mezoko> I'm just tyring to figure out hwo to add taht to startup and all
<nickrud> tanath, look for info about that mouse on google, but add the qualifier debian. It may help narrow the search
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:irc.freenode.net] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | Join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter | #ubuntu+1 is open for Edgy Eft
<tanath> wow
<nomin> weeee!
<Jack_Sparrow> weeeee
<tanath> nickrud: i have been searching google
<tanath> nickrud: i think i may have found what i need :)
<Eleaf> bawahahahah
<garryF> Wow, there went a lot of foks, even some regulars.
<tanath> nickrud: thx though
<iiiears> iamlite - If you are feeling adventurous find an example xorg.conf with the amount of ram filled in. edit your conf file to match it.
<siriusnova> howdy
<nickrud> tanath, eh, google is our friend
<DBO> how are 438 people ALREADY here?
<siriusnova> is there any way to change the default sun java 5 theme
<siriusnova> so its not so ugly anymore
<Hit3k> Could someone please help me by telling me how I split a folder up into diffrent folders of 4.4Gb each?
<nickrud> DBO, you're on the subset that's working
<DBO> Hit3k, tar then use the split command
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hit3k> DBO thanks :)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Hobbsee] : Hi All!
<Amaranth> We lost the topic?
<iamelite> iiiears: im looking at the file i found a line  -- Option	    "OpenGLOverlay" "off" -- Can i change this to "on" safely?
<mezoko> Ok how the hell do I add somethign to ubuntu startup list
<nickrud> Hobbsee, more , more
<DBO> Hi Hobbsee
<MrKeuner> hi, how can I turn off the bluetooth device??
<iiiears> I haven't seen any samples with a ram listed for an ATI card.  - I have no idea why ATI keeps there drivers closed and doesn't offer  better specs to developers.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: we lost a whole lot of stuff
<nickrud> a side effect
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: that means chanserv's workign agian
<Hit3k> so is nickserv
<hanasaki> how do you turn on subtitles in gxine?
<nomin> I recently found a great addon for firefox.  It lets you easily choose which media players to use for different video types.
<Amaranth> Trying to remember where ubuntulog has it's logs
<Hit3k> but you already knew that
<Toma-> wb services :)
<nomin> MediaPlayerConnectivity  https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/446/
<Hobbsee> !logs
<iiiears> iamlite - I don't know. - doesn't sound like a setting for RAM size/
<MTecknology>  I finally figured out how to get my wireless working... I use the command 'sudo iwconfig ap any' and it starts working... How can I add this to a startup script??
<nomin> I recommend getting that firefox addon.  It's solved problems for me very easily.
<iamelite> iiiears: granted, but might solve annother problem as well
* scabootssca is away: Hunting For Fruit Loops
<garryF> So, who spilled a soda or beer down the back of the nickserver.
<nickrud> Amaranth, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ ? haven't checked lately
<Amaranth> i've got it
<iiiears> Hobbsee - Can you specify the amount of onboard video RAM for an ATI card?
<Eleaf> hi
<Dial_tone> you can specify it for any card
<Hobbsee> iiiears: no idea
<Dial_tone> make it in KB tho
<nickrud> iiiears, you can specify ram, for any card under the device section
<iiiears> I haven't seen it in xorg.conf for them.
<garryF> Sounds like Mr Former Migrainesoft linux basher has too much time on his hands. I've noticed an increase in attacks after his sudden departure.
<nickrud> iiiears, because it's not usually needed
* nickrud looks at his checkbook
<Amaranth> *sigh*
<Dapperguy> after reinstall of mysql-server, geting no my.cnf found..help
<Amaranth> I can't find the topic.
<Amaranth> Someone using xchat should have it though
<sneex> execute /topic
<iiiears> nickrud - So maybe use an nVidia xorg.conf for a template?
<Amaranth> sneex: um
<sneex> topic death
<sneex> I see
<sneex> sorry
<Amaranth> Yeah.
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Hobbsee] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | Join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter | #ubuntu+1 is open for Edgy Eft
<sneex> =(
<Hobbsee> got it :D
<Amaranth> excellent
<sneex> yippy
<sneex> =)
<Amaranth> i need to start logging again
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<iamelite> iiiears i found it
<iiiears> jusr\t change that -one- line setting for RAM?
<nickrud> iiiears, yes, but examine /var/log/xorg.X.log, it's gospel.
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: i found all the topics in my server window
<iiiears> iamlite - Glad you did. - Gives me time to swat my cat away from the keyboard. - lol
<nickrud> at least this month
<MTecknology>  I finally figured out how to get my wireless working... I use the command 'sudo iwconfig ap any' and it starts working... How can I add this to a startup script??
<iiiears> nickrud - Okay, Than tonight is no execption - learned something new.
<Amaranth> iiiears: That's always a good thing.
<iamelite> iiiears: the auto configuration... command you gave me " sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" gave me the option to edit memory used.
<nickrud> MTecknology, the hacky way would to be adding that line to /etc/rc.local ; if that works after a boot it'll give you time to figure out where that invocation should be
<Dial_tone> VideoRam    131072
<PFA> WHACK.
<iiiears> iamlite - :)
<iiiears> iamlite - Still curious about xorg.conf did it add a line that mentions the amount of RAM your card has?
<iamelite> iiiears: ehhh i was text editing... However it would seem that the command you gave me. will leave the memory option "blank" by default
<MTecknology> nickrud, do I just add the line b4 exit 0?
<iamelite> iiiears: do i need to restart before testing my video settings?
<iiiears> iamlite - not a bug a feature for backwards compatibility no doubt.
<AlienX> hooray!
<garryF> should be able to close all apps and do a ctrl-alt-backspace to restart x
<iiiears> iamlite - /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<MTecknology> nickrud, that, and do I ommit sudo from the command?
<nickrud> MTecknology, exactly.
<nickrud> MTecknology, the exit 0 is a hack that says,
<iamelite> iiiears: * Stopping GNOME Display Manager...                                     [ ok ] 
<iamelite>  * Starting GNOME Display Manager...                                     [fail] 
<nickrud> 'all went well' even if your addtion sucks ;)
<iiiears> iamlite or do it the the wrong faster way. CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<iamelite> iiiears: wonr?
<MTecknology> nickrud, cool, should I have sudo in the command or is tha run at root  level?
<iamelite> wrong?
<iiiears> iamlite - J/K ;)
<Amaranth> it's not wrong
<iamelite> ah
<iamelite> ok...
<nickrud> MTecknology, no sudo needed, you're right. It runs at the root level
<Amaranth> just not "nice" :)
<iamelite> well ty for the help
<iamelite> ill update you when i get back
<MTecknology> nickrud, ty much
<Dapperguy> when i reinstalled mysql-server, missing my.cnf
<Dapperguy> i was doing a walkthrough for bugzilla and it fuct something u
<nickrud> MTecknology, I know less than my fingernail about wireless, but that's a reasonable way to use the ubuntu boot/runlevel system
<stardash> anyone had luck getting nvidia drivers to install in ubuntu?
<Dapperguy> now i just want it fresh
<sneex> what version of ubuntu?
<stardash> I keep getting an error that I need to shut down x
<stardash> 5.10
<nickrud> stardash, every time install, yes
<roostishaw> how would I make a shell script usable on the web?
<iiiears> rootishaw - link to it with PHP/PERL????
<iiiears> rootishaw - nvm - forget i even said that.
<nickrud> stardash, ok, do this: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx linux-restricted-formats-$(uname -r)  on a command line. After that is done, type glx-config enable
<sneex> roostishaw, your shell script must follow cgi conventions and interact with the WWW correctly
<thoreauputic> nickrud: s/formats/modules ?
<nickrud> thoreauputic, thank you
<thoreauputic> :)
<nickrud> stardash, did you see the correction from thoreauputic ?
<stardash> E: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-formats-2.6.12-10-386
<thoreauputic> heh
<nickrud> :)
<garryF> If stardash is using breezy shouldn't he be downloading the driver from nvidia.com instead of getting them from the repositories that are drivers for dapper or has that changed?
<nickrud> stardash, linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<thoreauputic> garryF: if he has breezy his repos should be breezy repos
<nickrud> garryF, the best driver is not the issue, but what is the driver that is suppored
<garryF> Oh yeah
<Socket7`> hi
<Socket7`> i need help getting x to see a laptop display right. I have a modeline thats supposed to work for my particular laptop, and i put it in the monitors section of xorg.conf. but I'm still getting an error when i start x saying   (II) I810(0): Not using mode "1280x768" (no mode of this name)
<stardash> I got it from repositories
<gopena> k
<gopena> im pissed off
<gopena> someone told me
<VieLGus-KuTas> better to be pissed off then pissed on
<gopena> that if installed all the upadtes
<garryF> VieLGus-KuTas LOL
<gopena> the update program would let me upgrade to 6.06
<gopena> but its not
<iamelite> iiiears: im backl
<gopena> help me
<gopena> anyone
<nickrud> a good choice. Not the latest, but integrated and working
<gopena> im tired
<Knome> Socket7': have you tried installing '915resolution' ?
<gopena> ?
<iiiears> iamlite - (crosses fingers) Okay, How did it go?
<iamelite> iiiears: Now its saying Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<gopena> i installed over 120 updates
<iamelite> When i start my wine game
<Socket7`> Knome, I did not know of its existence until you just spoke of it
<gopena> the program isint saying i can update anythig more
<Knome> Socket7`: do you have access to a command line?
<nickrud> iamelite, so, take that to wine. no offence, but that
<nickrud> s not ubuntu
<iiiears> iamlite - add dri to modules section and possibly glcore
<gopena> i dont want a dev version
<Socket7`> Knome, yes.
<gopena> i want to upgrade to the stable build
<Socket7`> i have a terminal open
<Knome> Socket7`: try 'sudo apt-get install 915resolution'
<iamelite> glxgears are running at 60 frames
<iamelite> dri to modules. ok
<iiiears> iamlite - sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg enable the framebuffer device and the option for dri and glcore.
<gopena> someone help me upgarde to 6.06 im a friggin retard
<gopena> anyone?
<Socket7`> Knome, it does not exist
<Knome> k
<Knome> just a min
<nickrud> gopena, what are you running currently
<gopena> i think
<gopena> umm breezy
<gopena> 5.10
<Socket7`> cant find package
<Subvertir> What's a good gnome mp3 player? preferably with a panel applet to control it
<nickrud> gopena, lsb_release -a will tell you for a fact
<gopena> k hold on nickrud
<Krhis> Subvertir, I use xmms and gnome-xmms
<Knome> Socket7`: that's odd apt-cache shows it on my system
<Subvertir> Krhis, thanks I'll try that out
<Socket7`> mine doesn't :(
<nickrud> rhythmbox, or muine are nice
<gopena> Nickrud- its 5.10 alright
<gopena> breezy badger
<iiiears> !botsnack
<Krhis> No bot :(
<nickrud> gopena, then ubotu isn
<nomin> for anyone whos interested, I found a great addon for firefox.  It lets you choose which media player to use for different file types.  This may get rid of the need for plugins if you don't mind opening the videos or audio externally
<nickrud> t around, I'll get a link a sec
<iiiears> !Sends flowers and wishes ubotu a speedy recovery. -lol
<gopena> what?
<gopena> whats an isn?
<nomin> https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/446/
<Sjoerd_> I have awstats running and it includes hits on the stats pages, any way to stop this?
<wastrel> awstats eh.  there's probably an ignore list you can configure.
<gopena> nickrid
<nickrud> gopena, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<gopena> thanks
<nickrud> gopena, it's reasonably good page, read it thru
<Sjoerd_> wastrel: Do you think there is a way to stop the hits on www.domain.com/awstats/ from being included in the apache logs?
<gopena> i will thanks
<gopena> bye everyone
<wastrel> Sjoerd_:  i dunno but i bet there's a way to tell awstats to ignore those hits.
<garryF> !ubotudead?
<iamelite> ok its not about just wine, im getting 60 frames in glxgears. It says Load modules "DRI" in xorg.conf
<nickrud> dapperupgrades nees the guy that just did restrictedformats to redo ;)
<Sjoerd_> wastrel: Allright... It was just that I saw the log file being full with hits from awstats.
<iiiears> wasterl - While you tell it to ignore certain IP ranges. Change the default listen port. keep it well above above 1000
<garryF> iamelite: I had one fellow having issues getting dri to work. We tried all kinds o things, till he just marked it for reinstall and it started working.
<garryF> He was using compiz with an nvidia card.
<iamelite> garryF: so off to package manager then
<Socket7`> Knome,  mine does not have it
<garryF> iamelite Good luck.
<yallaman> zomg...direct rendering is broke again..*cries'
<nf4> is there a way to format flash cards with ubuntu
<garryF> He did get compiz and dri both working. I didn't want to give the impression that running compiz with nvidia was a bad idea. It seems to work for him.
<iiiears> compiz is fun. - Having trouble with it locking up. - wondering if it iis a hardware or software problem.
<Socket7`> Knome,  i can download and run the binary for 915resolution though
<iamelite> GarryF: It wasnt intalled... LOL
<Knome> try it
<nickrud> garryF, that is a well known fix for debian based systems; the packagers are aware of the problems, and if you keep up to date you get a lot of fixes
<Socket7`> Knome I have and I'm confused already
<Socket7`> A usage satement isn't much help to me when I can answer none of the fields.
<garryF> nickrud Hmm. Well, I run the update stuff regularly.
<nf4> i had a bad usb port and have some curupted data on my xp card and need to format it but it the computer dosent even reconize it any more
<nickrud> garryF, that was a hopeful version of how it works, I admit
<Socket7`> Knome, it shows me some modes
<Socket7`> but what do i do with them?
<garryF> nickrud :)
<nickrud> garryF, but, it's true. Sometimes patience is a virtue
<Knome> Socket7`: i'm actually not sure but I read about someone who used it to get 1280x768 on their laptop
<garryF> nickrud Yep.
<dli> nf4,  what card ?
<Socket7`> Knome,  well this doesn't look like it will help me
<Socket7`> it cant find the proper modes anyways
<Knome> Socket7`: k I just threw it out there
<nf4> fuji film
<nf4> xd 128
<garryF> nickrud The user with his issue, who I sent to reinstall, just told me he found out that his stuff wasn't installed at all. LoL.
<Socket7`> :/
<VieLGus-KuTas> Socket7`: whats ur problem?
<NickGarvey> smells bad
<nickrud> garryF, welcome to the support teamsters
<Socket7`> i need help getting x to see a laptop display right. I have a modeline thats supposed to work for my particular laptop, and i put it in the monitors section of xorg.conf. but I'm still getting an error when i start x saying   (II) I810(0): Not using mode "1280x768" (no mode of this name) and the display runs at 1024x768
<dli> nf4, the device shows up in dmesg ? or install sg3_utils and run command " sg_map "
<nf4> the problem with my usb port is that it is one that is on the front of the case and it dosnt have enough plugs that plug in to the motherboard so it isnt stable
<nf4> whats dmesg
<Aven> hey
<dli> Socket7`, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<Aven> how do you apt-get and re install a software?
<Aven> via command line, not synaptic
<Socket7`> dli, done it. 3 times.
<garryF> dmesg is a command that shows you what took place when you last booted linux.
<dli> Socket7`, pastebin your xorg.conf
<Sjoerd_> wastrel: I tried but it keeps including them :(
<wastrel> Sjoerd_:  i dunno :] 
<dli> nf4, if you know the problem? why not try another port for the time being?
<Sjoerd_> wastrel: This is the line: SkipFiles="REGEX[^\/awstats] "
<Socket7`> dli www.pastebin.com/729703
<Dapperguy> hey where is init.d supposed to be in ubuntu
<Aven> how do you apt-get and re install a software?
<nf4> yeah i didnt find out until the data was corupted becouse it would read it just had a problem writing
<Aven> via command line, not synaptic
<Socket7`> It's not going to do you much good, seeing as X completely ignores the modes set inside it. :(
<Sjoerd_> Aven: apt-get remove then apt-get install
<nickrud> Aven, sudo apt-get install --reinstall <package>
<Bot_Builder> can anyone recommend a good way to view tex files?
<dli> test
<Sjoerd_> Bot_Builder: For what?
<Aven> ah ok
<VieLGus-KuTas> Socket7`: did you run the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Dapperguy> Bot_Builder, nano
<Aven> anyone know a good identd software? other than oident
<garryF> !YouThere?
<Bot_Builder> uh, just in general, I'd like to look at the content of a .tex file i have
<Aven> is there any other?
<Socket7`> VieLGus-KuTas,  yes. 3 times.
<Bot_Builder> Not the markup, what it actually looks like
<thoreauputic> Aven: gidentd ?
<dli> Bot_Builder, kile from kde
<Socket7`> VieLGus-KuTas,  it creates a valid config file but then i get the same error i pasted above and X defaults to 1024x768
<Sjoerd_> Bot_Builder: Yes you can use nano like Dapperguy suggested, if you need to edit use sudo nano <file>
<Aven> thoreauputic: thanks
<nickrud> thoreauputic, I've always wondered, why one ident over another?
<Dapperguy> are hard links in red?
<charlesJacobs> how do I set up and distribute files over a local network in ubuntu?
<charlesJacobs> with other ubuntu machines
<VieLGus-KuTas> well , do it , and when u select the resolutions, select the one you want as the only one you monitor can display , also make sure you select the correct driver from the list ,
<dli> Bot_Builder, you may try lyx
<Socket7`> VieLGus-KuTas, I have also put a modeline in the monitors section of xorg.conf, but it gets ignored too with the same error.
<VieLGus-KuTas> Socket7`: what is your video card?
<Aven> hey, what group is the main account supposed to be?
<Sjoerd_> Bot_Builder: please define: what it actually looks like
<Aven> the main account as powerful as root, with sudo
<daaku> i'm having this strange problem that my laptop running dapper suffers from this odd lag (in pretty much everthing - including doing something as simple as typing in a shell)
<thoreauputic> nickrud: no idea - I just found that one with apt-cache a few weeks ago and installed it
<nickrud> ok
<Socket7`> VieLGus-KuTas,  perhaps you are misunderstanding me. I ran the configurator correctly. I set the resolutions I wanted correctly It still does not work.
<thoreauputic> nickrud: I only use it for IRC...
<nickrud> me also
<Bot_Builder> Sjoerd_: what the tex markup actually means - I was under the impression it is presentational markup
<nickrud> thoreauputic,
<Socket7`> VieLGus-KuTas, running the configurator has already failed to fix the problem.
<garryF> The main account should be in a group matching the name of the user if you are using dapper
<charlesJacobs> daaku: do you have an ATI video card?
<nf4> can i format the drive in terminal
<Aven> hey, what group is the main account supposed to be?
<Dapperguy> are hard links in red text?
<Bot_Builder> dli - Ok, i'll try kile, thanks
<thoreauputic> nickrud: ?
<daaku> charlesJacobs: no, its an intel 915 with shared memory
<nickrud> thoreauputic, bad return key usage, no moe
<Sjoerd_> Bot_Builder: I think it's only included in kde package
<thoreauputic> nickrud: ah, OK :)
<Socket7`> VieLGus-KuTas, http://femto.cs.uiuc.edu/~sbond/Fujitsu_P5010D/ is all the info i have on my laptop
<Sjoerd_> Bot_Builder: You use a cli version right?
<Dapperguy> hardlinks > red ?
<garryF> Hmm, I wonder if I misread Aven's question.
<charlesJacobs> daaku: you might want to try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", go through that, and then restart X
<charlesJacobs> how do I set up and distribute files over a local network in ubuntu? with other ubuntu machines
<daaku> another odd thing is that top shows pretty high user CPU usage, even though the process list when sorted by CPU usage doesnt show anything that high
<Socket7`> bah. theres a hack for this on the page
<Dapperguy> charlesJacobs, read https://help.ubuntu.com/pdf/ubuntu/C/serverguide.pdf
<dli> charlesJacobs, nfs or simply scp
<nf4> daaku that happend to me when i didnt have the video drivers properly installed might want to check in to that
<Socket7`> god i hate compiling stuff.
<Dapperguy> so if a delete a hard link does that delete the file it points to?
<charlesJacobs> Dapperguy: thanks
<charlesJacobs> dli: nfs
<nf4> dapper uses 200-300mb of ram just idleing on my system
<dli> nf4, " free -m "
<daaku> charlesJacobs, nf4: i looked at my xorg.conf, and it seemed ok - but i'm going to shutdown X and see if i still see the lag
<Bot_Builder> Sjoerd_ - I'm not sure what 'cli version' is, however i just got kile off synaptic
<nf4> free -m?
<daaku> nf4: my clean boot uses less than 150mb :)
<kinection_> hello, i'm wondering... how fast does ubuntu tend to run on a 700mhz AMD? because it's being very slow for me.
<VieLGus-KuTas> Socket7`: ok , cant really help u with that , maybe somone that has done it before will take over
<Dapperguy> kinection_, i have it on a 400 mhz with 256 ram, works ok
<nf4> i have 2gb so  i am not worried :)
<Amaranth> daaku: default install of dapper uses 96MB of RAM on boot
<kinection_> Dapperguy: ok, do you know of any potential places where i should look for to see why's slow?
<Socket7`> VieLGus-KuTas, I think I just need to get this damn hack working
<wastrel> kinection_:  it'll be very slow.  more RAM will help, and using a lightweight windowmanger instead of gnome or kde
<nickrud> kinection_, it can be slow; the key is to choose a light theme: I use clearlooks on an 800 mhz and it's ok
<Dapperguy> so can someone help me with my question on links
<daaku> Amaranth: with X?
<Dapperguy> kinection_, how much ram?
<wastrel> Dapperguy:  what wm are you using?
<Amaranth> daaku: Yep.
<kinection_> 256+128 stick
<Dapperguy> wastrel, kde
<kinection_> 372
<kinection_> 372MB, 700mhz amd athlon
<dli> kinection_, 384 should be ok
<kinection_> er,, 374
<kinection_> ...
<kinection_> sorry
<Drunkellius> acroread-plugins
<kinection_> i meant what he said
<Drunkellius> what are the plugins actually ?
<daaku> Amaranth: really? the number is from top, or something else? i know RAM usage numbers can be different based on where you get them :)
<kinection_> yea... i guess it should be, the whole story is, however. i"m also running XGL/Compiz... BUT! it was a little slow before that too. I'm just wondering where can i look for bottlenecks
<Dapperguy> whats the package name for xfce?
<daaku> Amaranth: otherwise i gotta figure out where it all goes!
<Amaranth> daaku: From gnome-system-monitor
<dli> kinection_, your fault, you run xgl on an old machine
<Amaranth> daaku: BenM first pointed it out to me
<Amaranth> daaku: and he knows memory usage :P
<nickrud> kinection_, xgl is not really good
<kinection_> nickrud: i wanted to play around and see what it's like, so i took a box i didn't care about to test it out on
<thoreauputic> Dapperguy: you probably want either xfce4 or xubuntu-desktop
<daaku> Amaranth: i'll have to look into it
<Dapperguy> thoreauputic, which has smaller overhead?
<nickrud> kinection_, heh. play away, then :)
<kinection_> nickrud: and i actually like it a lot, although some of the plugins aren't that stable
<kinection_> nickrud: i'll probably remove it later, but i was just looking for performance enhancements elsewhere,
<thoreauputic> Dapperguy: both are xfce4 - xubuntu-desktop just adds a collection of apps etc
<nickrud> I'm waiting till september, then looking int aiglx
<dli> kinection_, why would you complain it for being slow?
<nickrud> into, that is
<kinection_> dli: because it was slow before installing XGL/Compiz too
<Dapperguy> thoreauputic, kewl>> hey do you know if hard links are red?
<thoreauputic> Dapperguy: apt-cache depends xubuntu-desktop will show you
<kinection_> dli: XGL/Compiz actually hasn't made too much of a hit on it, performance wise
<dli> kinection_, okay, stop X, and debug
<Dapperguy> thoreauputic, stupid question...lol
<thoreauputic> Dapperguy: ? My xterms are set not to use colours :)
<Amaranth> "\he latest Dapper betas are starting up GNOME with less than 95 MB of ram. This is really impressive. Everyone involved in this should feel really good about it."
<Amaranth> oops
<Amaranth> should say The
<kinection_> dli: i may do that later when i don't need x to be running
<thoreauputic> Dapperguy: I got sick of dark blue on black ;)
<Dapperguy> thoreauputic, what is the command to tell you if hard or soft?
<nickrud> thoreauputic, then you are lazy. Or, a masochist for using xterm
<garryF> Poke your finger with a pin, if what comes out matches the color of the link, the link is red.
<thoreauputic> nickrud: actually I mostly use urxvt, and I plead guilty to laziness :)
<nickrud> thoreauputic, I have never even tried  urxvt, so laziness is my name
<dli> garryF, some blood can be blue
<Amaranth> daaku: "The latest Dapper betas are starting up GNOME with less than 95 MB of ram. This is really impressive. Everyone involved in this should feel really good about it."
<thoreauputic> nickrud: there you go :) Gnome-terminal is too slow for my taste
<garryF> dli I was thinking of some remark about if it's blue then you are dead but I figured I was pushin it. :)
<Dapperguy> thoreauputic, where is init.d in ubuntu
<Socket7`> great. now this hack for my laptop wont compile
<thoreauputic> Dapperguy: which one? All in /etc/
<xarq> is there a guide to building ubuntu from scratch, for us masochistic technical types?
<Dapperguy> the one for deamons
<daaku> Amaranth: nice. maybe i should look into gnome based desktop again :)
<Amaranth> daaku: hehe
<thoreauputic> for instance /etc/init.d/gdm and so on
<Dapperguy> thoreauputic, the one for deamons
<nickrud> thoreauputic, it's a balancing act for me: learn as little as possible, leverage other peoples work. gnome-terminal wins hands down :)
<thoreauputic> Dapperguy: there's usually one for each daemon
<xarq> Dapperguy: do you mean demons, or daemons?
<Dapperguy> daemons
<Socket7`> if i try to compile something with GCC and GCC says stdio.h stdlib.h sys/io.h unistd.h string.h are missing. What do I do to obtain them so i can compile this damn code?
<thoreauputic> Dapperguy: as I said, depends which daemon
<dli> Dapperguy, /etc/init.d/ and /etc/rc?.d ( links)
<garryF> sounds like you need build-essentials
<Amaranth> daaku: holy crap running in vmware it's only using 89MB
<thoreauputic> Dapperguy: for instance the ssh daemon is /etc/init.d/ssh
<Dapperguy> i have no init.d directory
<Dapperguy> under /etc
<daaku> Amaranth: damn. ok, i'm convinced, time to make use of the spare partition
<Amaranth> Dapperguy: Wow you broke something. :/
<thoreauputic> Dapperguy: you must have or your ubuntu wouldn't be running
<thoreauputic> :)
<yoshiznit123> xarq, like ubuntu from scratch?
<daaku> Amaranth: maybe using the installer will fix my lag issue too
<Dapperguy> Amaranth, yeah ive ben fuqn with this box for awhile
<xarq> yoshiznit123: yes, is that a site or web page or something?
<Dapperguy> thoreauputic, well its running, connected via putty
<dli> Socket7`, install build-essential
<thoreauputic> Dapperguy: don't try rebooting without /etc/init.d then :)
<Dapperguy> thoreauputic, ssh
<Dapperguy> thoreauputic, already have
<thoreauputic> *cough*
<Dapperguy> thoreauputic, works finwe
<yoshiznit123> xarq, no just made it up :-). i tried doing something like that for debian once. bootstrapping dpkg and apt is pretty hard. of course, you can just recompile packages incrementally
<Dapperguy> fine
<yoshiznit123> xarq, if you really want a completely custom system, you might want to look at lfs
<garryF> I could never do a an lfs with my attention span being that of a dead gnat.
<xarq> yoshiznit123: well, the problem is I would want to have an ubuntu system when I finished building it
<wastrel> putty is a windows ssh program
<Dapperguy> i thik its automatically replaced when you install another package
<yoshiznit123> xarq, yea... i haven't found any documents about it, but i've been thinking for a while of doing something like that. the problem with compiling everything is that if you want a *true* ubuntu system, you would have to compile debs and then install them
<Dapperguy> so init.d is the msconfig of ubuntu?
<Amaranth> something like that, yeah
<nickrud> garryF, cut and paste, cut and paste. what more is there?
<yoshiznit123> so i guess you could start with ubuntu-minimal and build-essential, and recompile each package in it and install it over. not really as cool as lfs though :-)
<dli> Dapperguy, we don't know msconfig :)
<nickrud> except googling what's not obvious?
<Dapperguy> well where do i config what starts and doen't?
<Dapperguy> *doesn't
<Amaranth> Dapperguy: man update-rc.d
<dli> Dapperguy, by GUI, System -> Admin -> Services
<Amaranth> Dapperguy: or System -> Administration -> Services
<Dapperguy> Amaranth, so rc.d is for daemons?
<dli> Dapperguy, however, it's rarely needed for you to interfare manually, simply install/remove packages to suit your needs
<garryF> nickrud My eyes tend to skip lines and misread them, and well it just runs down to my incapability of reliably following clear instructions or noticing that I've skipped a line or two down.
<nickrud> Dapperguy, install sysv-rc-c0onf
<nickrud> garryF, that is the bane of irc
<Dapperguy> nickrud, wat is that?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Amaranth
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: thanks
<Dapperguy> i just connect to ubuntu via openssh and use command line
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<nickrud> Dapperguy, a very useful tool for controlling what services are running on your machine.
<garryF> !ubotu
<Amaranth> Dapperguy: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Amaranth> garryF: ubotu died and went to bot heaven
<Dapperguy> Amaranth, im already connected via putty
<jason> how can i use steam on linux
<garryF> Amaranth Yeah, I have been waiting for his second coming.
<Amaranth> jason: cedega
<nickrud> soop, who's gonna ping cafugo, and tell him his bot is dead? not me
<Dapperguy> whats a good command line utility for services, similar to midnight commander, something i can run vga gui from command line
<dli> nickrud, you don't have a backup bot?
<garryF> nickrud Somehow I got that wizard of odd song in my head. Ping dong, the bot is dead, the bot is dead, please fix the bot ...
<Dapperguy> whats that blue screen erfered to vga gui?
<Dapperguy> *referred
<Dapperguy> like mc
<nickrud> garryF, get a better player, for your sanity :)
<wastrel> ncurses?
<garryF> nickrud LoL
<Dapperguy> be cool if they made a vga mode wm
<nickrud> I hate running a box as myself, sudo is evil
<nickrud> or, sudo reports me :)
<wastrel> what's steam?
<nickrud> hot water
<garryF> If I had a penny for every time I remembered to use sudo after I got a permissions denied error, Bill gates would be calling me to borrow money.
<wastrel> half my bash history is sudo !! i'm sure
<wastrel> well not half but half my sudo calls maybe
<nickrud> jason, we
<Bot_Builder> yeah, I think nautilus should be able to do things by popping up the sudo gui box thing
<nickrud> eh, bad joke anyway
<garryF> Steam is a login service used to access certain online games if I recall.
<jason> nickrud, what
<Stefano145> hello .. I havbe a problem with azureus on ubuntu dapper 6.06 with latest updates ... can anybody try to help me?
<Bot_Builder> garryF - notably half life 2
<dli> steam http://www.steampowered.com
<nickrud> jason, bad joke
<garryF> Bot_Builder Yep, that's the one.
<jason> ...............oh
<jcat> Morning everyone.
<Dapperguy> the blue screen..i sthat called vga gui or vga mode ?
<nickrud> jason, I have a twisted mind, ignore my useless musings
<Stefano145> can anybody help me with my azureus?
<jason> nickrud, can doo buddy
<nickrud> jason, assuming you're the same jason, did that fstab thing we did survive a reboot?
<jcat> I installed ubuntu for the first time tonight. Anyone have any suggestions for me?
<jason> nickrud, yes it did thank you very very
<jason> much
<Stefano145> HELP
<nickrud> jcat, wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<wastrel> jcat:  install msttcorefonts
<jason> nickrud, im haveing such a great time with linux i think im jstu going to remove winodws all together and just run linux
<wastrel> jcat:  more generally, enable universe & multiverse in synaptic :] 
<Stefano145> anybody uses azureus?
<wastrel> what's azureus?  it's either a music player or a p2p client
<nickrud> jason, be reasonable, you're gonna need windows for games. Don't let these channel rats convince you otherwise
<thoreauputic> Stefano145: no, nobody ever uses it :)
<Stefano145> thank you very much :S
<jason> well i was going to install wine or something and use that for games
<Shadow_Warrior_0> I am trying to get into ubuntu and it won't take my access codes
<jason> nickrud, haha but im having trouble with that already
<nickrud> jason, sure, But keep that partition for the evil, good things
<Stefano145> so ... what bittorrent client do you suggest for me?
<Dapperguy> if i wanted to return ALL dapper files to 6.06, just like it was when I installed, how do i do that?
<Shadow_Warrior_0> bitcomet
<jcat> Jason: I have a friend who keeps a win install only for gaming. It works well for him.
<thoreauputic> Stefano145: I was kidding - azureus is fine
<Stefano145> because azureus stop all others internbet activities and I have to logout e re-login
<Dapperguy> kinda like a reinstall from command line
<thoreauputic> Stefano145: misconfigured?
<jason> yeah but i want to be cool and be liek uber linux man and just use linux
<Stefano145> I don't think that
<thoreauputic> Stefano145: it works better with sun java
<Stefano145> on windows I don't have these problems and it was configured as there
<Dapperguy> a sytem retore
<garryF> Uber Unix man, sneaks out of bed at night to run kde or gnome.
<Dapperguy> how do i do a complete system restore in dapper
<jcat> Jason: Nice. Although it's always fun to laugh at windows.
<jcat> Hee.
<thoreauputic> Stefano145: I use azureus here without problems on dapper
<jason> jcat, haha yeah
<Stefano145> perhaps it's the j2re or j2sdk thre problem ...
<garryF> jcat Computers are like an air conditioner. When you open windows it stops working.
* jcat giggles.
<jason> maybe il just shrink the wndows partion to nothing
<Dial_tone> is there a gnome macro command applet
<jcat> Last night I managed to screw up windows pretty bad. My shell ate itself.
<Dapperguy> thats a hardcore question......a system restore by command line..anyone/
<thoreauputic> Stefano145: probably - did you run  sudo update-alternatives --config java  ?
<garryF> Like Pizza the Hutt?
<Stefano145> thoreauputic: can you help me to find my problem, please?
<thoreauputic> Stefano145: see above
<NickGarvey> garryF: funny movie
<Stefano145> thoreauputic: no, i didn't run that
<thoreauputic> Stefano145: have you installed sun java ?
<jcat> I was able to fix it though. Right now, I'm learning about linux, so this is mostly for fun.
<Stefano145> thoreauputic. yes, of course
<thoreauputic> Stefano145: then run the command and choose it
<thoreauputic>  sudo update-alternatives --config java
<nickrud> Dapperguy, ask crimsun , maybe seveas, if you get no better help. They probably can point you at the right people for that issue
<Dapperguy> nickrud, thanks
<Stefano145> thoreauoputic:       1        /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.1
<Stefano145>       2        /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java
<Stefano145> *+    3        /usr/lib/j2se/1.4/bin/java
<Stefano145>       4        /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.0
<Stefano145>       5        /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<Stefano145> excuse me .. ishould use pastebin
<nickrud> Dapperguy, that's not an easy question
<Dapperguy> crimsun, do you know how to do a complete dapper erstore by command line?
<thoreauputic> choose 5 and don't paste :)
<Stefano145> thoreauputic: do you say to me?
<thoreauputic> yes
<Stefano145> thoreauputic: ok. thank you
<Stefano145> now i'm going to try azureus again
<Hobbsee> Stefano145: please dont paste in here.
<thoreauputic> Stefano145: make sure you have your port 6881 open and check for nat
<garryF> It makes our monitors all sticky.
<Stefano145> thoreauputic: I don't use thast port. I choose another one which is open in NAT and in ubuntu's firewall too
<nickrud> garryF, what, syrup?
<Dapperguy> nickrud, is there a way to check for all system files, kinda like a sfc for windows?
<garryF> nickrud pasting.
<thoreauputic> Stefano145: OK - whatever works for you
<Stefano145> thoreauputic: I did this, because the samll ports (1-30000) stopped my internet connection
<nickrud> Dapperguy, yes, there is. I just don't know it.
<Dapperguy> nickrud, kewl:p
<garryF> chkfs?
<MystaMax> anyone around?
<thoreauputic> Stefano145: you realise that ubuntu comes with a bittorrent client, right? The one that you can open from torrent URLs in firefox
<garryF> nope
<nickrud> MystaMax, nah, this channel is -260 right now
<thoreauputic> Stefano145: pretty basic compared to azureus though
<Stefano145> thoreauputic: thank you very much. I have another problem, but with apt-get, apkg and synaptic too. every time I do an install, removbe ir update I become an advise "clvm impossible to isntall or to complete operation, i don't know exactly"
<vanberge> i wonder: can anybody recommend a web dev/design tool?  NVU or Screem i am looking at.  Thnks in advance!  :-)
<squiggly> use abc, azeurus is bloated like O_O
<jcat> I like the different desktop views.
<thoreauputic> Stefano145: that's a bit vague and confusing...
<garryF> Ubuntu has one called Quanta Plus. I'm not sure if it's installed by default, but it looked pretty good.
<squiggly> written in my home language Python too! :)
<xarq> vanberge: emacs/expect and Lisp on Lines is what I use
<Stefano145> thoreauputi: I installed 2 .config packages and this was gone in dependencies, biut noiw I can't install it, I can't remove it, I can't update i and I can't configure it
* nickrud watches
<xarq> er, I mean emacs and expect
<MystaMax> I'm trying to change the group permissions of a drive I just mounted, but cannot.  if i do sudo chgrp 'groupname' 'file' I get an error stating Operation not Permitted? Why is that?
<thoreauputic> Stefano145: sorry, i don't understand what you are trying to say
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<dli> Stefano145, pastebin the error messages
<xarq> MystaMax: maybe the drive is read-only
<dli> Stefano145, with commands
<nickrud> Stefano145, I second thoreauputic that is about as useless a help requests gets, just what is your end goal?
<MystaMax> xarg, its a hard drive
<xarq> MystaMax: yes
<Dapperguy> heres some serious food for thought: ...how come the ubuntu community doesnt backup and tar their working and optimized os for multimedia and restricted packages and tar it so we can just downlaod it and restore it, reboot voila!..?
<dli> MystaMax, is it mounted ro? what's the fs?
<MystaMax> xarq,  i'm not understanding what you are saying. Its formatted as fat32.
<nickrud> Stefano145, getting rid of the slang, just what is it do you want to do?
<xarq> MystaMax: I'm saying it could be mounted read-only
<Subvertir> How can I bind my windows key to the gnome applications menu...?
<nickrud> Dapperguy, legal issues, and hands off on them
<thoreauputic> Dapperguy: because it's illegal ?
<Stefano145> nickrud: I done a pastebin . I paste here the link. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16424. sorry but my computer runs in italian. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16424
<MystaMax> dli, its fat32. This is what I get when I run fstab: /dev/sda5 on /media/sda5 type vfat (rw)
<Subvertir> I've used ntfs write support before
<Dapperguy> thoreauputic, but if i asked you "off the record" it would be legit
<Dapperguy> as in peer to peer
<dli> MystaMax, can you write to the partition? at least as root?
<Stefano145> nickrud: have you understood the paste?
<thoreauputic> Dapperguy: this is off-topic for #ubuntu
<Dapperguy> okay then...:P
<MystaMax> dli, i just ran sudo cp 'an  mp3 file' '/media/sda5' and that worked
<nickrud> Stefano145, try  LANG="C" <the command that got you that output>    that is problably something lis mono lingual guy can read :)
* InfoxicatingLady is merely curious if she is the only one with tech issues with her ISP, and DNS serer numbers
<InfoxicatingLady> s/serer/server
<dli> MystaMax, as user now?
<higen> hmm.. a quick question.. in windows there are like.. id3tag editor in every program i can imagine.. and its rather easy to edit an mp3s tag data.. which program is recommended for such opperation in linux..?
<higen> does rythembox got such?
<Lord-ChewY> im getting this error when runing quake4-demo
<Lord-ChewY> Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<thoreauputic> InfoxicatingLady: do you have nameservers IPs in /etc/resolv.conf   ?
<Lord-ChewY> 3d accel works, cause i can play ut2k4
<nickrud> higen, easytag
<InfoxicatingLady> thoreauputic : thats a good question... *is a newb to linux*
<MystaMax> dli, I'm logged in as the user I created when building this computer, and then I ran that previous command @ the terminal
<guard2> anyone know what that error mean (zterm:5322): Pango-WARNING **: Error loading GPOS table 4097
<higen> nickrud: ok.. and it supports editing over smb?
<thoreauputic> or tagtool
<higen> smb/gnome vfs
<MystaMax> dli, I'm not sure I fully understand your last question.
<nickrud> higen, that I have no idea about, your network is yours
<dli> MystaMax, can you creat a file in that partition, as a user
<Stefano145> thoreauputic azureus quit the port 80. internet doesn't go, but irc yes
<higen> as long as its gnome compliant it should be
<Dapperguy> whats the ubuntu newsgroup?
<thoreauputic> InfoxicatingLady: you should have your ISPs nameserver Ips in /etc/resolv.conf  - " cat /etc/resolv.conf" in a terminal ( without quotes)
<Stefano145> nickrud: i haven't understood what do you want
<InfoxicatingLady> thoreauputic : I do know that I have to manually input the DNS server numbers everytime I boot up. is there a way to make the numbers stay?
<MystaMax> dli, if I run touch 'atestfile', I get permission denied error
<thoreauputic> Stefano145: since when does azureus use port 80 ??
<Lord-ChewY> what is the command to update GLX info
<Lord-ChewY> after installing a driver
<Stefano145> no .. bot internet (firefox and TB) doesn't go, but irc chat yes
<dli> MystaMax, what about cp ?
<guard2> (zterm:5322): Pango-WARNING **: Error loading GPOS table 4097
<InfoxicatingLady> thoreauputic : it comes up with the IP for the DSL modem
<nickrud> Stefano145, LANG='C'  apt-get upgrade  looking back
<thoreauputic> InfoxicatingLady: did you use the gnome networking configuration tool?
<garryF> If you mean you want to be able to access this partition without having to use sudo or the like a line like this in /etc/fstab did the trick for me ... /dev/sda1 /mnt/Sata1 ntfs uid=1000,umask=000,ro 0 0
<InfoxicatingLady> thoreauputic : I'm gonna say no, because Im sure if I had, I would know what that means
<thoreauputic> InfoxicatingLady: I suggest you run  gksudo '/etc/resolv.conf' and input the IPs ( nameserver xxx.xxx.xxx whatever)
<thoreauputic> InfoxicatingLady:  ystem - Administration - Networking  ( easier)
<nickrud> Stefano145, that should give you an english output, I hope
<MystaMax> dli, if I try and copy w/o sudo, I recieve an error stating, "cp: cannot create regular file `/media/sda5/atestfile': Permission denied
<Stefano145> thoreauputic: internet goes very slow or not too if i start azureus
<InfoxicatingLady> thoreauputic : bash:  /etc/resolv.conf: Permission denied
<squiggly> Stefano145: don't use azeurus
<thoreauputic> bah System -Administration - Networking <-- InfoxicatingLady
* InfoxicatingLady growls
<Stefano145> nickrud: here you are :D http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16425
<squiggly> Stefano145: use ABC, azeurus is bloated
<Stefano145> squiggly: and what shall I use?
<thoreauputic> InfoxicatingLady: gksudo gedit ( then open the file)
<patrick_king> does this work for anybody  sudo apt-get install wormux
<dli> MystaMax, so, a permission problem, but gnome-volume-manager should have mounted it as the same user
<squiggly> http://pingpong-abc.sourceforge.net/
<squiggly> Stefano145: http://pingpong-abc.sourceforge.net/
<Stefano145> squiggly: I have problem to install other bittorrent clients which are not in the repositories
<thoreauputic> InfoxicatingLady: the other way is easier though :)
<bulltitan> hi
<InfoxicatingLady> thoreauputic : yeah. I know. but it keeps 'dropping' them, if that makes sense. as in, before I connected to this server, it was there, but now its gone
<dli> MystaMax, make sure you are a member of plugdev , run " groups "
<MystaMax> dli, even if I mounted it from the terminal?
<squiggly> stefano145: you shouldn't have any problems
<MystaMax> group
<bulltitan> is there any way to start the desklets on boot?
<dli> MystaMax, I thought gnome-volume-manager mounted it for you , since you mentioned /media
<bulltitan> or maybe an independent desklet not all gdesklets?
<setekh> hello
<thoreauputic> InfoxicatingLady: 'tis a mystery - if you edit that file it should stay there afafik
<thoreauputic> *afaik
<Stefano145> squiggly: it doesn't have a graphical intenface i think, but i can't install it anywhere
<dli> MystaMax, then, you should mount manually, with option uid=< MystaMax >
<MystaMax> dli, no I mounted it there myself, via the terminal. I am a member of plugdev
<setekh> is this a suitable channel to ask for help in installing ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> setekh: sure
<Stefano145> nickrud: have you found anything interesting?
<InfoxicatingLady> thoreauputic : thats what I thought too. but they keep disappearing. and since I'm the only one that uses this machine... *shrugs*
<bulltitan> have any of you played with gdesklet yet?
<squiggly> compile it from source stefano145
<setekh> well i have downloaded the file and have a clean HDD to install it on
<setekh> do i have to make a boot cd to install it?
<Stefano145> squiggly: that's the problem
<dli> MystaMax, if you want to mount it manually, edit your /etc/fstab , put noauto,uid= options there
<hyphenated> setekh: yeah
<thoreauputic> InfoxicatingLady: the only thing I can think of is that you might have the resolvconf package installed and it's playing with your settings
<patrick_king> does this work for anybody  sudo apt-get install wormux, i can seem to get the libs and stuff but not the wormux part
<squiggly> stefano145: makedist.bat?
<Stefano145> squiggly: what doi you mean?
<setekh> or can i use daemon tools and virtual mount it?
<garryF> Yes setekh.
<InfoxicatingLady> thoreauputic : and how do I fix that? (since I can't access any websites to actually read it myself)?
<squiggly> stefano145: oh sorry, forgot it was ubuntu
<MystaMax> dli, so whenever I mount, I'll typically have to visist my /etc/fstab file?
<hyphenated> setekh: it's not just a game or anything, it's a completely different operating system
<dli> MystaMax, however, you can test it now, " sudo mount -oremount,uid=< MystaMax >,rw /media/blah "
* InfoxicatingLady considers giving her machine flying lessons... it is a second floor window after all
<garryF> setekh: You will need to use something like nero or another iso handling program to burn the iso image to a cd to make the bootable cd.
<hyphenated> setekh: so you can't run it inside of windows (you run it _instead_ of windows). and that rules out daemon tools etc
<squiggly> stefano145: weird, the developers of abc didn't create a makefile for linux
<thoreauputic> InfoxicatingLady: you've tried both methods? Editing and using the networking tool as I suggested?
<Stefano145> squiggly: tha problem is: no configure file, no make file and no makeinstall file
<Hobbsee> InfoxicatingLady: do it!  :P
<bulltitan> k3b can do it genomebaker too i think
<Stefano145> squiggly: I saw that ...
<bulltitan> so no news about how to start gdesklets on boot :(
<nickrud> Stefano145, ok, I have a vague idea about that: start with sudo apt-get -f install in a terminal: it may not be the fix, but always do that first
<InfoxicatingLady> thoreauputic : it won't let me edit.. keeps coming up permission denied. and the networking is how I know the numbers keep disappearing
<dli> MystaMax, if it's hard drive (non-removable), make it auto in fstab, if removable, leave it to gnome-volume-manager (and remove all lines about it from fstab)
<InfoxicatingLady> Hobbsee : its *really* hard to do a degree with no computer, though :/
<thoreauputic> InfoxicatingLady:   >>> gksudo gedit     then  File Open  /etc/resolv.conf
<Hobbsee> InfoxicatingLady: hehe...that's a point
<thoreauputic> InfoxicatingLady: you *do*have sudo rights, right?
<Stefano145> nickrud: it has trha same problem with same output
<InfoxicatingLady> thoreauputic : one would presume so... it is my machine, i did the setup, etc, and I'm the only one that uses it
<thoreauputic> OK freenode is shutting down again
<squiggly> is not
<thoreauputic> or probably anyway
<squiggly> just pm him repeatedly
<nickrud> Stefano145, this has to do with some relatively esoteric hard disk usage.
<pc22> any other ftpserver guide than this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FtpServer
<dli> Infecto, I got 102 degree by using computer and caught cold
<hoopercc> I'm thinking of setting up a linux box tonight with the CarPC parts I decided to not put in my car. Someone give me a good reason why I should use ubuntu instead of my longtime favorite slackware
<Stefano145> nickrud: and now?
<squiggly> you have no reason to hoopercc
<bulltitan> please i know my question might be dumb but still i need to know or just point me in the right FAQ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<garryF> Carberators are debian based?
<thoreauputic> InfoxicatingLady: if you run gksudo gedit  it should ask for your password - then you will have permission to edit the file
<hoopercc> Hmm
<dli> bulltitan, I tried gdesklets once, got disgusted
<hoopercc> Well at least you're honest
<hoopercc> I just wanted to try out something new, looking over my options
<bulltitan> :P not what i was waitin for but honest :P
<nickrud> Stefano145, there's two ways to go about this: look for a relevant bug on http://launchpad.net , or looking at /var/lib/dpkg/info/clvm.postinst and see why it's failing
<InfoxicatingLady> thoreauputic : still not working. "Authentication rejected, reason: none of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication rejected"
<MystaMax> dli, thanks for the guidance, although I have another ubuntu-server which will not have a GUI, your help put me in the right direction!
<thoreauputic> InfoxicatingLady: what does  ls -l ~/.Xauthority   say ?
<fatlip> whats the best virtualization software? vmware or parallels?
* InfoxicatingLady goes back to growling, and threatening her machine
<dli> MystaMax, next time, make your own mount points in /mnt or whatever, but not in /media
<Stefano145> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16426
<thoreauputic> InfoxicatingLady: or try   sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<dli> fatlip, xen
<nickrud> Stefano145, I say that because I have no real relevant with the lvm stuff
<fatlip> xen? is it free?
<MystaMax> dli, another good tip, can you elaborate why I should so  understand?
<InfoxicatingLady> thoreauputic : no such file or directory
<dli> fatlip, yes, check out this, http://www.howtoforge.com/xen_3.0_ubuntu_dapper_drake
<bulltitan> just now i realized that i need to search the forum on how to start "any" app on boot,... yep my question was dumb ;(
<Stefano145> nickrud: cant't you understand the posting?
<thoreauputic> InfoxicatingLady: not possible
<fatlip> nice thanks :)
<dli> MystaMax, which step?
<thoreauputic> InfoxicatingLady: try again   ls -l ~/.Xauthority
<MystaMax> dli, why i should use /mnt and not /media
<InfoxicatingLady> the DNS server numbers are there...
<thoreauputic> InfoxicatingLady: copy paste it
<fatlip> dli, this isnt all in one file?
<nickrud> Stefano145, is that the postinstall stuff?
<fatlip> ie: i have to repartition my driives?
<dli> MystaMax, /media should be handled by gnome-volume-manager on fly
<Stefano145> nickrud: the content of the filke you have requested....
* mode/#ubuntu [+o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
<thoreauputic> InfoxicatingLady: in resolv.conf ?
<garryF> Media implies removable items like cdrom disks etc. /mnt is traditionally for non-removable items such as hard drives except they get removed and tossed out the window when they die.
<nickrud> Stefano145, ah, if you were a wrestler, you've pinned me. A sec, but no promises
<dli> fatlip, I don't know, I don't run xen
<fatlip> lol okay
<MystaMax> dli, makes sense. A folder should already be created for the device I'm about to mount in /mnt as well. correct.
<bulltitan> see you later thanks for the tip dli
<MystaMax> ??
<InfoxicatingLady> thoreauputic : yeah. its coming up now
<thoreauputic> InfoxicatingLady: then I don't know what your problem is
<garryF> yep
<InfoxicatingLady> thoreauputic :-rw-------  1 tanya tanya 117 2006-06-24 14:01 /home/tanya/.Xauthority
<thoreauputic> InfoxicatingLady: OK that looks fine
<thoreauputic> InfoxicatingLady: I don't see why gksudo gedit is failing
<InfoxicatingLady> so why the F*** does it keep dropping the numbers?
<Stefano145> nickrud: why shall I be a wrestler?
<thoreauputic> InfoxicatingLady: does  dpkg -l resolvconf  give you an output starting with " ii "  ?
<InfoxicatingLady> is taht meant to be resolv.conf ?
<thoreauputic> no
<nickrud> Stefano145, I am relatively ignorant about lvm; I'm willing to look at why that script may fail.
<thoreauputic> it's a pckage
<thoreauputic> *package
<nickrud> Stefano145, we'll see
<thoreauputic> InfoxicatingLady: I'm checking if the package is installed
<Stefano145> nickrud: thank you
<Stefano145> anybody could help me about that package please? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16426
<thoreauputic> InfoxicatingLady: there was a bug a while backk where resolvconf was overwriting dns entries
<Stefano145> anybody could help me?
<compengi> what does uptime shows
<higen> how long your computer have been running since reboot
<compengi> it's not
<higen> does it lie?
<compengi> lol
<compengi> it shows 10h
<compengi> but my pc is on 2-3h
<higen> maybe you have lost controll over your pc... ITS ALIVE!!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<thoreauputic> compengi: did you suspend during that time?
<compengi> no really why is that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> stupid thing.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Eleaf> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [-o imbrandon]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Eleaf> hmm..
<compengi> thoreauputic, suspend what
* rob looks in
<thoreauputic> compengi: your computer ( put it to sleep )
<compengi> no
<compengi> i turned it off completely
<Eleaf> lol
<compengi> weird
<compengi>  10:16:02 up 51 min,  2 users,  load average: 0.75, 0.24, 0.17
<compengi> where is my up here
<thoreauputic> hahah
<compengi> 10h or 51min
<Hit3k> 51 mins
<compengi> and the 10h
<thoreauputic>  up 51 min
<Hit3k> current time
<Stefano145> anybdy can't help me?
<compengi> roflmao
* thoreauputic falls about laughing
<compengi> i'm dump
<compengi> and why is there 2 users
<compengi> i always see that
<thoreauputic> compengi: one for the session (gdm) one for your terminal
<dli> compengi, type " who "
<Hit3k>  17:18:30 up  5:50,  3 users,  load average: 0.20, 0.32, 0.54
<compengi> 2 users
<thoreauputic> compengi: yup
<Hit3k> I have 3
<hoopercc>  3:41AM  up 278 days, 14:14, 1 user, load averages: 1.01, 1.01, 1.00
<compengi> lol
<compengi> 278 days
<thoreauputic> hoopercc: show off :)
<Hit3k> thats not good
<hoopercc> lol
<hoopercc> I cheated, that's my BSD server
<dli> hoopercc, which bsd?
<thoreauputic> hoopercc: heh
<hoopercc> FreeBSD 4.11-RELEASE
<dli> hoopercc, the current is 6.1
<compengi> hoopercc, is your pc a server
<Hit3k> oh what the hell
<Hit3k> I just killed my sudo session
<hoopercc> dli: I know, but 6.x wasn't even around when I installed it, and 4.x series was stable and 5.x was dev
<hoopercc> compengi: Nope
<compengi> you distribute shells
<hoopercc> Nope
<compengi> you should lol
<hoopercc> lol
<hoopercc> 48538 mysql     63   0 73444K 45204K CPU2   2 3081.8 99.02% 99.02% mysqld
<thoreauputic> She sells seae shells by the sea shore ...
<dli> hoopercc, will ubuntu make freebsd also? like debian/kFreeBSD?
<hoopercc> 99% CPU :(
<hoopercc> Huh? I don't know what ubuntu will do, lol
<hoopercc> I haven't even used ubuntu yet
<hoopercc> I have about 5 minutes before I start this install
<dli> hoopercc, neither do I , I use debian/gentoo, but my girlfriend uses ubuntu
<hoopercc> When I do run Linux, I normally stick with Slackware, but I wanted to try something new
<hoopercc> And the download is done, time to burn it ^_^
<mikere> hoopercc: hehe, ubuntu and slack are very different distros
<Stefano145> hoopercc: if you wanbt a distro similar to slackware try gentoo :D
<dli> Stefano145, gentoo is not similar to slackware :( slackware is not source based
<Stefano145> dli: it's ok, you have right, but gentoo is +/- the same difficult as slackware
<Stefano145> dli: perhaps he find him better with a distro not very easy :D
<docta_v> ubuntu > *
<dli> Stefano145, gentoo handles deps gracefully by itself, unlike slackware, indeed, gentoo is easier than ubuntu after installation
<dragoon> no, gentoo > *
<docta_v> i don't like having to wait 5 hours to install a single package
<dragoon> docta_v: it depends what package and what hardware you have
<Stefano145> dli: getoo is fantastick, if I could try it .. unfunertly the grub has many problems on my VMWARE virtual machine
<docta_v> gentoo is fine if you don't mind spending all your free time tweaking your system
<dragoon> docta_v: have you ever used gentoo ?
<docta_v> ubuntu lets me spend my time on other stuff
<docta_v> yes
<hoopercc> Stefano145: I've tried Gentoo before (not anytime recently though)
<docta_v> i like gentoo a lot, especially portage
<Stefano145> hoopercc: ok, sorry
<dragoon> gentoo lets me spend time on other stuff aswell
<hoopercc> Oh no, don't be, thank you :)
<docta_v> ubuntu is just that much easier to deal with
<dragoon> i like the flexability of gentoo
<docta_v> and i don't think there's a big difference in terms of packages
<dli> docta_v, not really, if you read questions in this channel
<hoopercc> I basically want a clean (and nice looking) OS right after install
<Stefano145> docta_v .. i think gentoo is more easier than suse or mandriva too ... because it is gnome based, but it is very fast
<hoopercc> So I can spend time on other more productive things
<Stefano145> it's better, much better
<docta_v> dli: you think the noobs in here asking questions would have an easier time with gentoo? that's laughable
<dli> hoopercc, do stage1 with gentoo, clean :)
<hoopercc> But I will be right back, I have to take the CD rom drive out of this computer
<gdb> gentoo is rice and gentoo is for masochists
<gdb> ubuntu gives you what you're looking for, hoopercc
<hoopercc> Amazingly I don't have an extra one
<gdb> "a clean (and nice looking) OS right after install"
<hoopercc> Thanks gdb, be right back, I'll have booted into the install by the time I'm back :P
<Stefano145> gdb: not always .. just the installation iss long, burt not complicated
<gdb> hoopercc: and you can chat here while it's running :-)
<docta_v> what gentoo needs is a noob mode...where the install is very easy and all the packages pull pre-built by default
<hoopercc> :-)
<docta_v> but that would violate the gentoo philosophy so it probably won't happen
<dli> docta_v, stage4
<dragoon> heh
<dragoon> that exists?
<Stefano145> dli: it doesn't exist :D
<Stefano145> dli: the easiest id stege3+GRP
<xarq> building packages isn't a big deal with a screaming fast desktop (which I don't have  ;))
<dli> Stefano145, you can make it yourself, http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Custom_Stage4
<dragoon> hehe, and i do
<dragoon> interesting dli
<dli> dragoon, I build my liveusb with gentoo
<docta_v> xarq: still takes forever for crap like openoffice, xorg, etc.
<alth> That was strange.
<dli> docta_v, xorg is like 2 hours, openoffice/mozilla/koffice all have -bin
<xarq> docta_v: not on an amd fx 2 4400
* dragoon looks at his 4800x2
<dragoon> yea... sure 2 hours for xorg ')
* xarq isn't going to go back to gentoo anytime soon  :D
<dli> xarq, when we all run boxes with 100+ cores, the price for building your own will be marginal
<xarq> oh, there's a 5000x2 now, nice...
<dli> xarq, conroe is arriving
<Sjoerd_> is there some way to create symlinks using winscp?
<tic> any Metacity users around? Is there a way to switch to the previously visited workspace?
<EdgyEft> tic: only by remembering what it was and switching to it
<jalynne> hi guys any site that can help me in the implementation of vlan
<tic> EdgyEft, that doesn't cut it. :) In BeOS, Cmd- will take you to the last workspace. *extremely* useful.
<EdgyEft> tic: yeah, quite useful but metacity doesn't have that
<tic> EdgyEft, suckyness. d'you know how to hook into the workspace-activation code from outside of metacity?
<EdgyEft> tic: no I don't
<malv> how does Opera compare to Firefox?
<EdgyEft> malv: same way as xchat compares to konversation
<malv> I've never used konversation
* xarq has never even *heard* of konversation
<Lynoure> jalynne: there are too many resources to give, for that wide question. Many of them not ubuntu specific in any way. Can you rephrase your question?
<Sjoerd_> malv: Firefox is more basic, but you can use plugins for everything you need. Opera got all those plugins build in :)
<malv> in terms of speed?
<Sjoerd_> malv: In terms of being more basic
<Sjoerd_> malv: I like firefox best but you really should try both if you want to know which one YOU like best.
<Sjoerd_> My question - How do I install php5 on ubuntu, I already did apt-get install php5 but it doesn't send my pages as html to clients yet.
<Flannel> !tell Sjoerd_ about LAMP
<Flannel> Sjoerd_: that page will get you all setup
<Sjoerd_> What is LAMP? Why do I want it if I only need php5?
<Flannel> er
<Flannel> heh
<Flannel> hold on.  Let me get you the link
<Amaranth> !botsnack
<Flannel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<thoreauputic> Flannel: ubotu is on extended leave :(
<ubotu> I know nothing about botsnack
<Amaranth> :(
<Flannel> Sjoerd_: that one.  Just do the PHP section
<thoreauputic> oh ubotu is back from the dead then ?
<Sjoerd_> Flannel: Ok thanks I will have a look
<Amaranth> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Seveas> thoreauputic, yes
<Amaranth> :D
<thoreauputic> :)
<jalynne> lynoure, Im using 3com 7750 i want to implement vlan my dhcp server is ubuntu works fine my question is were can I find a site that can help me to implement vlan using the dhcp linux server
<perrupa> hey, I was wondering if someone could give me a hand with mounting a USB Hard drive. it was mounting automatically but sdb1 isn't showing up in /dev/ anymore
<mitrutz> http://www.demostene.evonet.ro linux rulz!
<perrupa> Any advice?
<delcoyote> hi all! have a question, how to share files ubuntu 6.06 to a ubuntu 6.06 live-cd, need to copy an image from hard drive from one of them
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<dli> delcoyote, you can use nfs
<Sjoerd_> Flannel: Nice page but it really only tells me to do apt-get install php5 -- which I already did..
<delcoyote> thanks a million dli ill look for it now
<Flannel> Sjoerd_: no, you also need the apache2 php module
<dli> delcoyote, nfs to cp files
<delcoyote> network file share i guess
<delcoyote> ill look at the man right now and thanks dli
<perrupa> anyone know why /dev/sdb1 wouldn't be showing up anymore?
<Sjoerd_> Flannel: libapache2-mod-php5 is already the newest version.
<xarq> perrupa: because Ubuntu changed it to /dev/sdb2?
<untung> hi
<Flannel> Hmm.  Wonder why that page doesn't mention it at all.
<xarq> perrupa: it does that to a certain device of mine sometimes
<perrupa> nah, there's sdc1 though
<Ackeubu_> perrupa happy you found youre way over here
<Ackeubu_> perrupa ^^
<perrupa> ha ha, yeah thanks again
<dli> perrupa, I don't understand your question
<untung> has anyone tried ubuntu version 6?
<iamelite> I am having trouble getting rid of Mesa drivers.
<Ackeubu_> untung i am running ubuntu .606
<Flannel> Sjoerd_: then you should be fine.  Check to make sure your handler is added (addhandler) and that you've got php.so in mods-enabled
<iamelite> to install ATI fglrx
<perrupa> well, my usb drive was automatically mounting as sdb1
<hoopercc> Back :)
<untung> i want to upgrade from version 5.1 to 6.06
<Hit3k> could someone give me an example of the split command?
<perrupa> but after a dist-upgrade and a reboot it is no longer automounting
<perrupa> and sdb1 isn't showing up in /dev/
<untung> Ackeubu: how do install it? did u upgrade from 5?
<hoopercc> At 15% of the install 8)
<Sjoerd_> Flannel: The command a2enmod php5 gives out: module does not exist -- There is no php.so in mods-enabled
<Flannel> untung: it's 5.10, not 5.1, and gksudo update-manager should ask you if you want to upgrade, provided youre up to date
<Ackeubu_> iamelite  i just got fglrx working today with the right screen resolution
<Flannel> Sjoerd_: check in mods-available, make sure you have the module
<Ackeubu_> untung no the 5.10 didnt work for my notbook
<dli> perrupa, okay, plug in the usb disk, read " dmesg| tail -50 "
<Sjoerd_> Flannel: What should the module be called? If it is php.so I don't seem to have it.
<untung> Flannel: I have downloaded the cd. how do i upgrade? just put a dics and install?
<dli> perrupa, or " dmesg | less ", search for usb-storage messages
<Sjoerd_> Flannel: While I have it -- php5 is already the newest version.
<Flannel> untung: well, you don't need the disk actually, it can do everything via apt/downloads
<dli> perrupa, or " sudo fdisk -l " should list partitions
<perrupa> when I run dmesg I get a bunch of fglrx messages :|
<perrupa> [17184476.584000]  [fglrx:firegl_pcie_lock_pages]  *ERROR* unlocking pcie memory ![17184476.584000]  [fglrx:firegl_pcie_lock_pages]  *ERROR* unlocking memory at 0xdb817300 for 1712128 bytes
<perrupa> [17184545.112000]  [fglrx:firegl_pcie_lock_pages]  *ERROR* locking memory at 0x08a91000 for 196608 bytes
<perrupa> [17184545.116000]  [fglrx:firegl_pcie_lock_pages]  *ERROR* unlocking pcie memory ![17184545.116000]  [fglrx:firegl_pcie_lock_pages]  *ERROR* unlocking memory at 0xcd74a5c0 for 196608 bytes
<perrupa> c
<dli> perrupa, don't paste here
<perrupa> that kinda stuff :(
<Ackeubu_> iamelite dont you need the mesa to run the ati drivers?
<perrupa> oh sorry
<Flannel> untung: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<untung> Flannel: how do i check the version of my current ubuntu?
<Ackeubu_> iamelite no i guess you dont
<Seveas> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<Seveas> ^-- untung
<perrupa> possibly cause I'm using compiz?
<Ackeubu_> kompis??
<sjoerd> Sjoerd_: I've already asked you this multiple times. But please change your nick as your current one is very very confusing
<untung> Seveas: what
<Seveas> untung, see what ubotu just said
<perrupa> Ackebu: xgl/compiz
<iamelite> I fallowed instructions in the forum. For the ATI fglrx drivers. But im not sure where it went wrong, because fglrxinfo Shows me Mesa3D
<Ackeubu_> iamelite yeah i had the same issue
<DevGet> Hi all! I have problems with initng, when I have logged on in gdm, GNOME stops loading, why?
<Ackeubu_> iamelite but you should set driver in xorg.conf to xfgx
<dli> perrupa, can you see your partitions (usb), in " sudo fdisk -l " ?
<Ackeubu_> iamelite youve done that yet?
<Ackeubu_> iamelite what computer do you have?
<untung> Seveas: it is still version 5.10
<Sjoerd_> sjoerd: I really don't see any reason to change it - I have already explained how you can stop your client from highlightning me.
<Ackeubu_> iameliteor what card do you have?
<Flannel> untung: gksudo update-manager should ask you about upgrading.
<perrupa> dli: no, just sda1, sda2, sda3, and sda4
<ddrj> guys help me out here real quick, why is the ubuntu desktop live cd SOOOO SLOW? i downloaded 2 copies (both md5's correct and from the ubntu ftp) and burned both at different speeds and they're both still SLOW. has anyone else experienced this problem?
<dli> perrupa, what is sda ?
<Seveas> ddrj, live systems run from the cd drive
<gdb> ddrj: Because you're running it off a CDROM.
<Seveas> that is slow by definition
<perrupa> the primary HD in my laptop
<sjoerd> Sjoerd_: yeah, apart from the people that use nick completion and send their answer to me instead of you
* gdb chuckles.
<Sjoerd_> Flannel: On the page you gave me there is a troubleshooting section, what they talk about seem to be related? I tried running a2enmod php5 but it says the module is not available :)
<ddrj> right, but it's EXTREMELY slow, i run knoppix and it runs WAY faster and it's also a LIVE CD
<perrupa> with an NTFS, FAT32, Ext3 and a swap partition
<sjoerd> Sjoerd_: and even if my nick completion doesn't hightlight it, it's still confusing for people
<hoopercc> You mean 52X isn't fast? :(
<dli> ddrj, speed should be okay, if you have 1GB+ ram
<Sjoerd_> sjoerd: Feel free to change nick if you find it annoying.
<Ackeubu_> iamelite http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ATI_Mobility_Radeon_X1400 this one helped me
<jrsims> hey, is there formal support for video acceleration in gnome using my nvidia card?
<sjoerd> Sjoerd_: neh, i'll just complain to the freenode staff and see what they think
<hoopercc> I have 1GB of RAM and this LiveCD does seem a bit sluggish. But I don't really care, I'm installing to hard drive
<Seveas> ddrj, maybe dma got disabled
<iamelite> Ackeubu: did you get my mesage
<usama> hi all
<untung> Flannel: It's starting. Will it erase my data?
<dli> perrupa, try, lsusb
<sjoerd> Sjoerd_: i've only had this nick for like 5 years so i'm not going to change it :)
<Ackeubu_> iamelite maybe not >)
<ddrj> guys, i'm telling you, it is really slow, it takes 5 minutes to open up the ubuntu installer on the desktop, Seveas: dma disabled?
<jrsims> I can't tell if I have video acceleration on, or if gnome just sucks at repainting the screen. Everything just feels a little choppy.
<iamelite> Ackeubu: what command are you sending me messages with
<Seveas> ddrj, sudo hdparm -d /dev/cdrom
<Sjoerd_> sjoerd: I am called Sjoerd for 20 years so imo I have the right on the name Sjoerd, please hand it over.
<Seveas> if that says disabled, try: sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/cdrom
<sjoerd> Sjoerd_: 26 here, so too bad you loose :)
<Ackeubu_> iamelite i just write what you see ?!?!
<usama> i am using ubuntu hoary, i have enabled repos in /etc/apt/source.list and do sudo apt-get update but when i apt-cache search mplayer, it can not find anything? can you help me?
<untung> Flannel: Do you think it will be faster if i upgrade by cd instead of downloading from internet?
<eobanb> sjoerd and Sjoerd_ this is not the place for debating something like that
<iamelite> huh,,,
<ddrj> thanks Seveas, i'll try it
<Ackeubu_> iamelite does it look weird?
<delmar> after doing following the DapperUpgrade from cdrom-iso instructions, my system boots to the login, i login, and just get a blank brown screen... my regular desktop wont load.
<Sjoerd_> Sjoerd_: Good luck trying via freenode staff, or even better - live with it.
<hoopercc> 72%
<perrupa> I see 6 devices including my mouse and iPod
<gdb> Which if you two have been in this channel longer?  Because the two of you arguing over it is a bit moronic.  The one that was "here first" should get to keep his nick, the other should change.
<iamelite> Ackeubu_ maybe... highlighted... ehh no big
<perrupa> I PMed you the output
<dli> delmar, login via console, mv away ~/.gconf* ~/.gnome*
<Ackeubu_> iamelite cause i write youre name first??
<Flannel> untung: depends on your download speed, of course.  If you upgrade via apt, youll be completely up to date afterwards, via the CD, you'll still need to update some stuff.
<Ackeubu_> <iamelite not now i think
<delmar> the dapper upgrade from breezy failed badly for me.... i think I need to re-install from scratch... and im highly pissed off at it
<Ackeubu_> iamelite did you need help?
<hoopercc> Back when I had a more commonly used nick I used to link <nick>_, <nick>` and some others to my regular nick
<dli> delmar, try my suggestion first
<iamelite> ackeubu_ ehh... anyways. im not on laptop
<usama> can anyone help me about that mplayer problem?
<delmar> dli, ok. let me get the failsafe thingie up
<iamelite> Ackeubu_  ya i cant get mesa to change. i fallowed insructions
<delmar> dli, so just create a backup_dir and biff them all in that/
<suppaman> hi guys
<suppaman> I've just run aptitude upgrade
<suppaman> and the computer is all messed up
<dli> delmar, whatever, or simply delete them
<suppaman> now it doesn't even mount the root fs
<mrDaniel> i have tried to fix my acpi-dsdt with this HOWTO https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ACPIBattery, but after a 'cat dsdt.asl >> /boot/initrd.img-2.6.10-5-386.acpi' and a rebbot, this failure massage appears : [17179579.044000]  Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0) [17179579.044000] ] 
<ajayc> what is faster kde or gnome?
<xarq> ajayc: fluxbox
<mrDaniel> do anyone know what the proble could be?
<rob> bash
<dli> suppaman, kernel problem, or grub problem?
<suppaman> dli: I think everything is happening
<delmar> dli, nothing.  doeslt work ;(
<mgi> hey.. anyone here have much experience with dvb-t cards?
<Ackeubu_> iamelite im not sure what instructions youve followed but my honey is getting mad at me so i better sign off
<Sjoerd_> ajayc: I think gnome is a little faster but if you want to decide maybe you should try both or google for 'gnome vs kde' :)
<ddrj> Seveas: i have DMA enabled
<suppaman> dli: I upgraded, at first bzflag ran software, so I tought "maybe restricted modules were updated" and rebooted
<dli> delmar, gdm does work?
<iamelite> oook
<odres> just a question does realplayer (latest version) support Alsa ?
<suppaman> dli: it rebooted on first time, but every ls -l  gave an error with registers dump !
<delmar> dli, i get a login screen and about all I can do is change the session to Failsafe Terminal, and login and get a terminal up in the bottum right
<iamelite> Ahh, Ive discovered how to purge the drivers...
<mgi> does anyone have any idea why i wouldn't be able to tune my dvb-t card now that i've upgraded to dapper? (2.6.15-23)
<mgi> sorry 2.6.15-25
<nickrud> suppaman, the last few comments do not compute weill
<dli> delmar, gnome ?
<iamelite> Could someone please Direct me to where to get instructions for the latest ATI fglrx Drivers please
<ajayc> xarq, i am talking on ubuntu
<suppaman> nickrud: what do you mean ?
<ajayc> sjoerd, whats fast on ubuntu?
<dli> suppaman, boot a livecd, do fsck
<delmar> dli, the Failsafe Gnome fails
<usama> can anyone help me that why synaptic is not finding mplayer?
<xarq> ajayc: fluxbox runs great on ubuntu, running it right now
<ajayc> xarq, ok
<ajayc> well one more prob
<suppaman> dli: I think I'll do
<ajayc> i installed enemy terriroy
<delmar> dli, could not find the gnome installation running etc
<ajayc> on my laptop
<nickrud> suppaman, it's tough to figure out your issues without real error messages
<suppaman> dli: but there are weirdities
<ajayc> the the game screen is not at the cntre but askew towards left
<delmar> dli, sorry.. says... could not find the gnome installation.... running the failsafe xtermin session instead
<dli> delmar, did you do dist-upgrade ?
<suppaman> nickrud: it's tough to remember error messages a few screens long when the computer is off
<Lynoure> jalynne: I'm not sure there is more to it from Linux DHCP point of view than having CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q on and having the DHCP server in all the networks (and preferably firewalling some to keep the networks apart). see http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/7268
<delmar> dli, yes
<Staz> Hi, how can make it so that I can run script from terminal without typing the path? eg "myscript <file>
<suppaman> nickrud: it was a general exception or something like that, a memory dump (in hex) and the register status
<delmar> dli, just did it again from apt internet sources too.
<mattyv> wireless cards - ralink rt2500 vs atheros, which one should i get?
<suppaman> nickrud: this only when using "-l" option to ls
<nickrud> suppaman, ah, true. you could cut & paste & write errors to cd to show
<steev> ok, so I have a .Xmodmap file, and i think i accidentally told it not to load in gnome when I was asked the first time it saw it - how the heck do I get it to ask again, aside from blowing away my .gnome2 directory?
<dli> delmar, " sudo apt-get update " , " sudo apt-get -f install ubuntu-desktop "
<delmar> dli, which upgraded about 400mb more than the CD
<delmar> dli, ok just a moment. i can put those other files back then//
<delmar> dli then.. /
<Lord-ChewY> what does this error mean?
<delmar> dli, ok my ? key is being a pain
<suppaman> nickrud: yes but do you understand how weird is that behaviour ?
<Lord-ChewY> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<nickrud> suppaman, oh, well then that is very wierd, never saw anything close to that, ever.
<suppaman> nickrud: I mean the "-l" thing
<thoreauputic> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first!)
<delmar> dli, can i put those other files back ?
<jalynne> tnx lynoure
<hoopercc> 95% :)
<dli> delmar, doesn't matter
<suppaman> dli: and X wasn't  starting because the fglrx module was wrong version os something like that so I tried a aptitude install linux-images-2.6.15-25-k7 instead of 2.6.15-21 I was running
<suppaman> dli: it installed, I rebooted and now the kernel (after loaded the rd) cannot mount the root partition
<Lynoure> jalynne: I hope it helps. Out of curiousity, how large a network are you dealing with, there?
<dli> suppaman, then, try to boot the old working kernel
<mgi> so does anyone have any idea about DVB-T PCI cards?
<suppaman> dli: it doesn't boot either
<mgi> my system is dapper 2.6.15-25
<nyarla> hello there! how can i change my keyboard layout in console/tty mode?
<suppaman> nyarla: loadkeys
<dli> suppaman, fsck first
<suppaman> I'm searching for an already burned iso
<Sjoerd_> does anyone know where 'a2enmod' should be located on ubuntu installation? When I just type sudo a2enmod it says cannot find module... Where should it be or how can I install it?
<suppaman> a Xubuntu, fine
<jalynne> lynoure, Im working as a sys admin in a large retailer company in asia pacific, our branch is more than 30, each branch compose of 40 machines both computer and pos,
<gdb> suppaman: An already burned ISO would be one that's already written to a physical disc and thus will be somewhere in your dorm / apartment / office / bedroom. ;-)
<nyarla> thanks suppaman, is it permanent (loadkeys)
<Flannel> Sjoerd_: that means it can't find the module (as in the module to enable) a2enmod is there.
<suppaman> os gdb a bot ?
<mrDaniel> do anyone tried a acpi-fix (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ACPIBattery) and got a 'kernel panic', too ?
<suppaman> nyarla: no you have to put somewhere in boot script
<gdb> suppaman: Yes, I'm a bot.
* nickrud wonders, does ubotu know a drumroll?
<suppaman> nyarla: probably there's a config file
<Sjoerd_> Flannel: Ok, how do I get the module for php5?
<mrDaniel> if yes, how you solved this problem?
<suppaman> and an empty cdrw, is there a recovery distro based on ubuntu ?
<nickrud> suppaman, every dapper disk is a recovery disk
<gdb> suppaman: The installation CD labeled "Desktop" can be used for system recovery.
<Flannel> Sjoerd_: you don't have a php5.load in your mods-available?
<hoopercc> A recovery distro? Couldn't you just use the LiveCD for that?
<suppaman> hoopercc: yes, I could
<nickrud> one of the finest things dapper has going for it
<Sjoerd_> Flannel: correct, no php5 or anything even looking like it in that folder
<suppaman> hoopercc: I just asked if there's a distro specifically built for system recovery
<hoopercc> Nice, install is done.
<hoopercc> Be back in a few.
<eobanb> suppaman, actually you asked if there was one based on ubuntu
<suppaman> yes based on ubuntu
<suppaman> just to know..
<eobanb> suppaman, maybe i'm missing something here, but what does it matter if a mere recovery disc is based on ubuntu or not
<Lord-ChewY> yeah man im getting the same error
<Lord-ChewY> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Flannel> Sjoerd_: you should reload the apache2 php module.  purge it (including config files) then reload it
<eobanb> suppaman, and as we've already said, you can use the official ubuntu desktop CD for recovery purposes
<Seveas> !compiling > Lord-ChewY
<suppaman> eobanb: yes thanks, I already knew that
<Sjoerd_> Flannel: What is that php module called? So i can purge it?
<Lord-ChewY> sveas: i read that, thats the guid im following and im getting that uncovered error thx anyway
<delmar> dli, sorry. network issues.
<Lynoure> jalynne: Sounds like an interesting job :)
<delmar> dli, ok so i started the ubuntu-desktop thing like u suggested and it wanted to get 11mb of 300ish mb. it did so.. and was installing more stuff
<mattyv> which wireless is better, ralink or atheros
<Flannel> Sjoerd_: it's libapache2-mod-php5
<dli> mattw, ralink
<mc__> mattw, both are very good
<Awesome-o2000> I got all the 1/0 ranges I need for my soundcard, I temporarily installed 2k on that POS laptop
<dli> mattyv, ralink
<delmar> dli, however it just got to... starting system message bus dbus, starting hardware abstraction layer, and has stalled
<jalynne> yeah! im a newbie in terms of switches so Im having problem in the implementation of a large network,
<mattyv> cool, thats the easier 1 for me to get
<Toma-> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Awesome-o2000> wish me luck
<delmar> dli, i had to ctrl-c to make it continue. also.. at the moment.. the system now keeps booting up without any netowrk interfaces set.
<Sjoerd_> Flannel: Thank you that fixed it :)
<delmar> dli, basically this all started when it was messing with the upgrade and got to powernowd  ... wich is to do with CPU Freq scaling.... the last thing i saw on the screen was a message about package powernowD then it all froze... totally locked up.
<delmar> dli, from there, I rebooted... and have had all these problems.
<suppaman> eobanb: I noticed you turn around questions, I asked if there's an ubuntu based recovery distro and you asked what does it matter if there's one
<delmar> dli, ok the installation process for ubuntu-desktop is complete
<suppaman> eobanb: it was just my curiosity
<delmar> dli, and we have some magic. cheers
<eobanb> suppaman, okay, well to completely answer your question, no i dont know of any distros specifically aimed at recovery that are based on ubuntu other than the official ubuntu CD itself
<Toma-> if you right click a folder in gnome and click Share Folder, how do you access it from another computer on the network?
<delmar> dli, ok it wants me to reboot. lets home the networking is fixed now also
<eobanb> Toma-, depends on the computer
<Toma-> eobanb: its an ubuntu
<suppaman> eobanb: thanks
<eobanb> Toma-, i meant the other computer
<Toma-> eobanb: yeh :) 2 computers with ubuntu
<delmar> dli, during the upgrade.. it managed to install pcmcia.... so when i first rebooted afte rthe crash, it wouldnt boot.. kept hanging on starting pcmcia... so i renamed the init.d/pcmcia startup to something else.
<eobanb> Toma-, well you should just have to open a gnome window and go to Network
<Toma-> eobanb: thats the thing, it doesnt come up :/
<delmar> i dont use pcmcia... and never will on this box.. so that was anoying
<dli> delmar, I don't really know how you messed up, but clearly user mistakes to me
<eobanb> Toma-, well are you sharing it with Samba or--?
<suppaman> is there a coding channel on freenode ? I know it's OT but I don't know where to ask to
<eobanb> suppaman, depends on the language
<delmar> dli, quite possibly... but the system locking up during the process is more likely where things started to go wrong
<eobanb> for C i think ##c is what you're looking for
<Toma-> eobanb: NFS is the only option i have
<ajayc> _TomB, hi
<delmar> dli, ok.. my network interfaces are not coming up at boot.
<eobanb> Toma-, well is NFS what you want to use?
<Toma-> eobanb: basically, yeh.
<dli> delmar, get a better kernel
<gdb> delmar: I had the problem during the upgrade from Breezy to Dapper and ended up clean installing.  It hung during "starting PCMCIA services" which the machine I was on doesn't have.  Never did figure that one out. :-)
<Toma-> eobanb: simple file swapping is all i need
<delmar> dli, so dhcp client is broken too somehow. this is pissing me off. i think i should reinstall
<delmar> dli, its not the kernel.. i can ifconfig them fine.
<eobanb> Toma-, well i guess go to Places > Connect to Server then
<gdb> delmar: What's in /etc/network/interfaces for eth0?
<Toma-> eobanb: tried that too :?
<dli> delmar, that's not "network interfaces not coming up"
<delmar> gdb, exactly the same problem here but my issues started after it crashed during the upgrade... the rebooted.. and first thing that happens is the pcmcia issue... fixed that quick enuf and continued the upgrade from command line.
<eobanb> Toma-, and does NFS show up there as an option?
<Steven_M> hi all
<Toma-> nope
<suppaman> eobanb: I need to write down the combination of a given set, I cannot clearly elaborate the algorithm in my mind so I'm searching for a ready-to-use one
<delmar> dli, network drivers are loading, but eth0 etc are not coming up configured.
<gdb> delmar: When I tried to reboot after seeing the PCMCIA issue, the system wouldn't come up at all.  I was dumped to a grub> prompt. :-/
<suppaman> eobanb: it's not related to a particular language
<farous> anyone know of  Pango-WARNING **: Error loading GPOS table 4097
<eobanb> Toma-, hm, perhaps try install nfs-common then?
<Steven_M> who here is a gtk expert?
<eobanb> Toma-, or you could use samba
<Toma-> its installed :/
<gdb> delmar: Are you sure the machine can access a working DHCP server?
<Toma-> yeh might try samba
<dli> delmar, clean up /etc/network/interfaces , and double check /etc/init.d/networking, and your dhclient package
<Toma-> seems to be more doc on it anyway. :(
<gdb> delmar: Does "ifup eth0" do anything after boot?
<delmar> gdb, also i find it interesting that every time the system boots.. grub defaults to the damn memtest option rather than the 1st ubuntu kernel option in the list
<gdb> delmar: That's odd, but should be easily correctable.
<dli> delmar, anyway, " apt-get --yes -f dist-upgrade "
<gdb> delmar: Never seen that one. ;-)
<delmar> dli, ok i see the problem with the networking right away. eth0 and eth1 are setup to auto configure.
<delmar> dli, however for some reason my two network interfaces are now.. eth2 and eth3
<Toma-> --yes -f is a good set of options? dunno........
<dli> delmar, you may want to fix the nic names in udev
<docta_v> delmar: change the default option in the grub config
<delmar> docta_v, where/how/
<delmar> dli, more info
<nickrud> that's a summer of code thing, a front end to udev
<gdb> delmar: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gdb> delmar: It uses cardinal numbers, based on position.  So if you want the first kernel to be the defaul, then set default to 0, second is 1, and so on.
<eobanb> a front-end to udev would be awesome./
<Hit3k> whats the default /boot partition on ubuntu or doesnt it have one?
<eobanb> there is none.
<gdb> It does not have one by default.
<Hit3k> so if i wanted to add a splash screen to grub
<delmar> docta_v, do i need to do anything else to commit the changes after that or its done ../
<Steven_M> is there any way to make gtk+ apps use gtk 2 instead?
<eobanb> Hit3k, it can just be a file on your drive
<Hit3k> it would be (hd0,1)/boot?
<gdb> Hit3k: You'd do it the same way as any other Linux distribution.  There is nothing special about /boot.
<suppaman> ok bye
<Hit3k> (hd0,1) being my / partition
<docta_v> delmar: no further action necessary
<delmar> dli, what files to i look at for the udev thing/
<dli> delmar, /etc/udev/rules.d/ , make a rule file with rules, like,  KERNEL=="eth*", SYSFS{address}=="xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx", NAME="eth0"
<fatlip> i keep screwing stuff up :(
<eobanb> Steven_M, not really, no.  not without re-writing them
<gdb> heh I keep deleting my trash can every time I try to empty it :-/
<docta_v> fatlip: you should change your nick to fatfinger
<eobanb> fatlip, well if you have a specific question we'll help you any way we can
<gdb> docta_v: heh
<fatlip> problem #1.. i had a drive i was using as backup (to trasnfer to this ubuntu install) and its formatted as ext3 .. it was working fine til i booted up one time and now its not being recognized by ubuntu.. i tried manually mounting it using '-t ext3' and it wont mount.. anyway to force it?
<eobanb> fatlip, is there an error message?
<fatlip> yeah
<gdb> fatlip: If the kernel can't tell what filesystem is on it, then no, you can't force it.
<eobanb> which is....?
<fatlip> also when i use the "disks" in the administrator menu, it shows as 'unknown'
<eobanb> fatlip, have you tried re-formatting it?
<delmar> dli, i dont get why i need to add hacks to make this work properly...surely there is a network config app to deal with this?
<fatlip> then i'll lose everything on it
<fatlip> which was the objective of backing up in the first place
<eobanb> fatlip, if it's just a backup drive, then shouldnt you already have everything elsewhere?
<fatlip> well that was the problem i was moving everything over and then i was going to keep it as a backup.. i got most of my stuff back
<fatlip> just one or two folders didnt make it
<fatlip> and btw the error message says "wrong fs type"
<fatlip> if i boot under the older linux kernel, do you think it'll recognize it?
<fatlip> i think i've upgraded since i originally formatted the disk
<dli> delmar, this is a fundamental problem, kernel assigns different nic order for different kernels, udev hack is needed, that's why
<eobanb> fatlip, i guess you could try that, but i dont think that's going to make much of a difference
<Toma-> eobanb: ok, ive got samba sharing from 1 computer, but still no sign of it from the other
<eobanb> Toma-, and what happens when you try connecting to it
<fatlip> any other ideas?
<delmar> dli, i dont think it will break much if i enable the interfaces via the gui, which is the same as editing /etc/network/interfaces .. set them for dhcp... and do /etc/init.d/networking reload
<Toma-> eobanb: shows nothing
<eobanb> fatlip, it kind of sounds like a hardware problem to me.
<eobanb> Toma-, these two computers are on the same subnet, yes?
<fatlip> its a brand new drive.. i'm going to try putting in another drive and make sure its not the enclosure
<fatlip> brb
<Toma-> eobanb: yeh
<eobanb> good luck, fatlip
<eobanb> Toma-, can you ping one from the other
<delmar> ok i think i got most stuff fixed now... thanks Dli
<Toma-> eobanb: yep. can play games too
<gatekeeper> fatlip i recently had a brand new maxtor turned out to be bad
<Steven_M> eobanb: do you know of a way of changing the double-click speed of gtk apps?
<fatlip> its not the enclosure =/
<delmar> hopefully not much else is broken but i guess I will find out
<eobanb> Steven_M, System > Preferences > Mouse
<delmar> docta_v, i set grub default to 1, rebooted and it was on the 2nd one. lol
<LGKeiz> Hello, I would like to ask a question about paritions, I would like to have windows and ubuntu installed on the same hard disk, is there a program to do so.. cd booting is slow.
<eobanb> LGKeiz, sure, that process is part of the ubuntu installer.
<docta_v> delmar: it's a zero index and not one... so default=0 for the first
<perrupa> hey guys
<delmar> docta_v, yep. just figured that
<LGKeiz> eobanb, sorry but I'm not sure by what you mean by that.
<eobanb> LGKeiz, if you already have windows installed on a drive, the ubuntu installer can re-size the windows partition for you and add an ubuntu one.
<perrupa> just rebooted my PC to see if it would solve my external HD problem
<perrupa> and sdb is showing up in /dev/ again
<LGKeiz> Okay cool, but how would I do that?
<perrupa> but still no automounting going on
<perrupa> any suggestions?
<eobanb> LGKeiz, it's pretty self-explanatory, just run the ubuntu installer.
<LGKeiz> k
<fatlip> this is such a hassle :(
<Steven_M> eobanb: not if you're outside of gnome
<mozetti> morning -- anyone around that wants to help me track down a weird Thunderbird problem in Dapper?
<perrupa> and sdb1 isn't in my fstab
<eobanb> Steven_M, well i guess i assumed you were running gnome since this is, after all, #ubuntu
<perrupa> should I add it manually?
<farous> eobanb: did you try pmount
<eobanb> farous, for what?
<fatlip> yeah, it says Filesystem: Unformatted
<farous> for auto mounting
<eobanb> farous, i'm sorry, i'm not sure to what issue you're referring
<farous> eobanb: i thought you had problems mounting a hd sorry perhaps wrong person
<gdb> farous: that's fatlip
<Steven_M> eobanb: you can use many other WM's with ubuntu
<eobanb> farous, i believe it was perrupa that was having the problem
<eobanb> Steven_M, well of course.  what WM are you using?
<gdb> Well, there are 2 people then. :)
<fatlip> okay well then problem #2.. i accidentally changed something in my volume control and now i cant get it back to the default that it was at
<farous> oh am too sleepy and i think mistaken the names
<fatlip> i have an audigy2 plat pro
<farous> :)
<eobanb> !tell fatlip about sound
<gdb> Steven_M: It's safe to assume that someone running "ubuntu" is running the GNOME desktop.  So you may want to state clearly if you are running otherwise. ;-)
<genius> !ghost
<ubotu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<fatlip> <ubotu> eobanb wants you to know: If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector
<fatlip> thats not an option
<LGKeiz> Alright eobanb I have 4 options, which one should I use?
<eobanb> LGKeiz, you want to re-size your existing partition
<LGKeiz> so the first "resize IDE1 master pirtion,etc"
<fatlip> anyway, i mean the sound works fine.. i just cannot control the volume any longer
<Steven_M> fluxbox, all other apps have perfect double click speed except for gtk+ ones
<LGKeiz> parition *
<eobanb> LGKeiz, unless you have more than one drive that i dont know about
<MrRatt> could anyone here help me with alacarte menu editor?
<LGKeiz> k. np
<LGKeiz> This will give me a option, too which parition I want to boot?
<Steven_M> eobanb:  fluxbox, all other apps have perfect double click speed except for gtk+ ones
<tonyyarusso> MrRatt: Try asking a more specific question.
<eobanb> Steven_M, hm, well i guess i'm not sure then.
<LGKeiz> wtf
<LGKeiz> It saids failed to create enough space o_o
<LGKeiz> oh lol
<eobanb> LGKeiz, well how much free space do you have available on the drive?
<MrRatt> if i create a new program to run, it doesnt actually add it to my menu
<LGKeiz> whats the minimal size for a parition
<Steven_M> eobanb: thanks anyway :)
<LGKeiz> I have atleast 65~70GB
<eobanb> LGKeiz, that should be no problem...
<MrRatt> same as if i tick or untick boxes
<compengi> how do i make shells in ubuntu
<eobanb> compengi, 'make shells'?
<LGKeiz> Alright, I want to split it.. I'll make it 40GB
<compengi> yes
<LGKeiz> wait I cant
<LGKeiz> ;x
<gdb> Steven_M: I'd guess you'd run gnome-mouse-properties, but I'm not sure if that will affect all gtk apps or not.  I'd suspect that it will.
<farous> compengi: do you mean write script files ?
<eobanb> LGKeiz, the installer has an option to manually adjust your partitions
<eobanb> compengi, i really dont know what you mean by 'make shells'
<LGKeiz> click it, nothing is coming up under it
<LGKeiz> *waits for it to load*
<tonyyarusso> MrRatt: You might need to reload the Gnome panel (killall gnome-panel) to make the changes take effect.
<compengi> no to distribute shell under my pc as a server
<LGKeiz> oh nevermind, i'm a nub XD
<MrRatt> tonyyarusso: thanks will try that now.
<eobanb> !tell compengi about ssh
<LGKeiz> *waits*
<LGKeiz> dod
<fatlip> theres no recovery options or programs for ext3? i mean i'm sure all the data is still there.. its probably just the FS table thats corrupt =/
<fatlip> its possible the drive was not unmounted properly before shutdown (something froze)
<compengi> eobanb do you what's a shell
<eobanb> compengi, what?
<fatlip> i think compengi is looking to make more users on his box
<LGKeiz> It's taking it's sweet time
<LGKeiz> It saids it's loading, but it's not going anywheres
<LGKeiz> o_O
<MrRatt> tonyyarusso: still doesnt show, if i go back to alacarte menu editor the options i added are not there again :(
<compengi> it's where you put you psyBNC and eggrops in it
<gdb> fatlip: There may be some options.  If you run "apt-cache search ext2 | more" you can see some utilities listed that may help you.  Some examples are e2tools and lde.
<fatlip> compengi, i'm kind of a noob.. but i'm pretty sure you have to set up new user accounts and set up an sshd
<tonyyarusso> MrRatt: Sounds like a bug to me...might want to file that on Launchpad.  No idea why it would do that.
<gdb> delmar: Btw, that also lists e2undel
<gdb> delmar: e2undel - Undelete utility for the ext2 file system
<gdb> delmar: I have no idea how good that is.  Note that I have universe and multiverse enabled so you may or may not see that in your apt cache.
<MrRatt> tonyyarusso: ok, thanks, i will try and uninstall it and reinstall it, see if that does anything, if not will file it on launchpad
<tonyyarusso> MrRatt: Sounds like a plan.
<MrRatt> back in a bit.
<mozetti> anyone ever have a problem where Thunderbird wouldn't start at all?
<eobanb> compengi, System > Administration > Users and Groups
<docta_v> mozetti: did it ever work?
<eobanb> mozetti, try running it from the terminal and see if there are any error messages.
<fatlip> Disk /dev/sda - 238472 MB - CHS 30401 255 63 Analyse cylinder   194/30400: 00% Read error at 44/2/1 (lba=706986)
<fatlip> would that be a hardware problem?
<compengi> eobanb, ty
<fatlip> its continuing now
<mozetti> eobanb: no error messages
<mozetti> docta_v: i ran it once, and cancelled out of the wizard b/c i didn't have the time/info to set it up
<docta_v> there may be a process already running
<eobanb> mozetti, so you type 'thunderbird', hit enter, and...?
<mozetti> since then, I've tried running it, removing it, re-installing it, installing it from automatix, etc
* eobanb cringes at automatix
<docta_v> mozetti: run 'killall mozilla-thunderbird' and 'killall mozilla-thunderbird-bin' then try again
<mozetti> eobanb: 'thunderbird' - command not found
<tonyyarusso> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items and has been reported to break your system while doing that, please see http://help.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead.
<eobanb> mozetti, you have thunderbird installed?
<mozetti> eobanb: yes
<tonyyarusso> Wow.  That factoid has been toned down a LOT.
<gdb> Everything I've read here has led me to believe that automatix is not to be trusted.
<gdb> I'd recommend easyubuntu myself.
<fatlip> yes.. automatix broke my system
<Steven_M> gdb: is there any way to install gnome-mouse-properties without fully installing gnome?
<eobanb> tonyyarusso, the official policy was to recommend easyubuntu instead of automatix, but now it's pretty much just 'read the docs like you're supposed to instead of taking shortcuts'
<mozetti> docta_v: no process killed
<gdb> Steven_M: Not to my knowledge.
<rob> automatix was mentioned quite amusingly on http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<Steven_M> ok thanks anyway
<tonyyarusso> eobanb: Works for me.  (!automatix used to say that very, um, strongly.)
<docta_v> mozetti: what if you just run mozilla-thunderbird
<gdb> Steven_M: it's part of gnome-control-center and pretty much depends on the rest of gnome being installed.
<gdb> Steven_M: What ubuntu are you running?
<mozetti> docta_v: nothing
<fatlip> i already have 4 read errors from this stupid drive
<LGKeiz> mm I'm clicking "Manually edit the parition table" it's not allowing me to go any further, just sitting there..
<fatlip> i really hope its an FS problem, and not a hardware problem
<LGKeiz> anyone have any idea
<Steven_M> gdb: kubuntu
<LGKeiz> nvm x.x
<docta_v> mozetti: maybe a corrupted profile? 'rm -rf ~/.mozilla-thunderbird' and then try running 'mozilla-thunderbird' again
<gdb> Steven_M: Ah, perhaps the folks in #kubuntu might be able to help.  I'm not terribly familiar with KDE (other than that I don't care for it). ;-)
<docta_v> mozetti: did you install thunderbird with apt or did you grab it directly from mozilla.org?
<Steven_M> gdb: ok then
<mozetti> docta_v: i used synaptic, apt-get, and automatix -- didn't try the direct mozilla d/l
<gdb> The only caveat to using easyubuntu is that you must re-enable dapper-updates in /etc/apt/sources.list if you select to enable universe and multiverse.
<mozetti> let me try the profile removal
<docta_v> fatlip: you should run a diagnostic on it with a boot cd
<gdb> This is a known bug that is slated to be fixed in the next release.
<farous> Steven_M: if you have kde open kcontrol and mouse is under peripheral
<DJJUM> I've just been searching my hard disk and noticed that the hard disk conatins the .deb files of everything I've installed. Are they necessary?
<fatlip> do i need a boot cd for that? its external
<gdb> farous: Apparently gtk applications do not honor that setting.
<farous> gdb: strange it should not be this way :)
<gdb> farous: Well, he's indicated that the double click speed is wrong only for gtk applications, I can't explain why, however.  But fixing it seems problematic at best.
<tonyyarusso> farous: I guess that's what the one project was for - Portland?
<mozetti> docta_v: i have a process called 'run-mozilla.sh' -- do i need that running?
<farous> tonyyarusso: portland? I guess i still need to read more :)
<hoopercc> Is Mozilla firefox running?
<LGKeiz> eobanb, could you please answer your PM
<FifaFrazer> new here.. I need an audio player, which can be minimised to the system tray in gnome, and supports the media buttons on my keyboard. Rhythmbox is almost good enough, but it can only play 20 of my 2000 music numbers. It comes with the error: the file is not an audio stream. The music files are on a read-only mounted ntfs partition.
<tonyyarusso> farous: I'm not sure of the name - it's a recently launched effort to make KDE and Gnome more compatible.
<mozetti> hoopercc: yes
<docta_v> mozetti: in ps, does it have mozilla-thunderbird in the path right before run-mozilla.sh?
<docta_v> if so, then kill that process
<tonyyarusso> FifaFrazer: Do you have support for the filetypes?  May need to see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<farous> tonyyarusso: yah that would be great. rather then have gnomerc when using kde or kderc when using gnome
<farous> :)
<mozetti> docta_v: ps?
<hoopercc> Why does capplets-data take so long to setup? Damn update :(
<mozetti> !ps
<ubotu> I know nothing about ps
<hoopercc> mozetti - The process listing
<docta_v> command line utility
<docta_v> run ps -ef|grep run-mozilla
<tonyyarusso> The bot doesn't need it - you have it - 'man ps'
<mozetti> lou      32575  8629  0 11:31 pts/0    00:00:00 grep run-mozilla
<Steven_M> farous: the mouse speeds in kde don't effect gtk+ apps
<hoopercc> Geez, this update has been "configuring" capplets-data for at least 10 minutes now
<FifaFrazer> tonyyarusso, :D it's because it's mp3
<FifaFrazer> crap format
<hoopercc> Anyone here know if that's normal?
<tonyyarusso> FifaFrazer: That would do it.  Try following the instructions for those and you should be okay (it's not a player issue)
<eobanb> LGKeiz, yes.
<farous> Steven_M: ok i understand that now :)
<eobanb> LGKeiz, or at least it's a modified version of gparted
<mozetti> so, you guys are stumped, too?
<docta_v> mozetti: killall run-mozilla.sh and try again
<mozetti> docta_v: did that -- now run-mozilla.sh isn't in the process list, and doesn't come back when i run 'mozilla-thunderbird' or 'thunderbird'
<peritus> how can i switch to iso-8859-1 instead of utf-8?
<docta_v> i guess i don't have any ideas then
<mozetti> ok -- i'm really stumped on this one. the profile manager switch doesn't work either
<Kassah> is there a way to load a 32-bit firefox instead of 64 bit on a Ubuntu 6.06 amd64 install
<Kassah> I've already got all the compat libs
<gdb> mozetti: What is the issue?
<mozetti> gdb: thunderbird doesn't start at all
<gdb> mozetti: And when you run it at the command line, do you get an error?
<hidden> hello, is there any way of transferring bookmarks from firefox to epiphany? i know i can transfer from epiphany to ff, but is it possible the other way around?
<snedar> Kassah: the simplest way is to download firefox (.tar.gz) from their website, extract that somewhere into your home directory and run it when you've closed your 64-bit fx
<mozetti> gdb: i've removed/re-installed multiple times using multiple methods. it just doesn't do anything. No, nothing at the command line. It thinks for a second, then returns the command prompt
<gdb> mozetti: Regardless, the command I am about to tell you will kick you off your machine, but will set your login to a "clean state" when you log in again.
<gdb> mozetti: run "kill -9 -1" as yourself, not as root!  Then log back into the machine and run "find ~/.mozilla -name lock -exec rm -f {} \;" (without quotes) and try running it again.
<mozetti> gdb - ok, and it doesn't matter that i've re-started multiple times and it still doesn't work?
<Kassah> snedar: hrrm... no way to do it with debs?
<gdb> mozetti: I could very well be you have an unnecessary lock file in place.  But running kill -9 -1 will kill any process on the machine that's running as you (and thus any errant copies of thunderbird).
<farous> Kassah: you can do it in a chroot
<lly> 
<snedar> Kassah: there might be firefox32-packages in a non-official repository, but I haven't try that
<gdb> mozetti: Does that make sense?
<AndrewRoman> I need help updating Firefox?
<mozetti> gdb - yes
<AndrewRoman> Do I update it through the command line?
<AndrewRoman> apt-get update firefox?
<snedar> I find it too bad that the amd64 version doesn't have a chroot by default -- even windows vista does something like that (it installs both IE7 x86 and IE7 x64 by default)
<mozetti> ok, be back in a bit
<AussieGuus> AndrewRoman: are you running the ubuntu default version or the one from the mozilla site?
<gdb> mozetti: Note that running that "kill -9 -1" *will boot you off your machine* (this is normal, since it will also kill your login), but nothing will be running as you until you log in again. When you do get logged in, the second command will remove any file (regardless of type) named "lock" in your ~/.mozilla directory tree.
<tonyyarusso> AndrewRoman: Can you be more specific about what you're trying to do?  Probably you want to see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<mozetti> gdb: ok - thanks. be back in a minute
<gdb> mozetti: If you need the command repeated, just let me know after you're on IRC again.
<AndrewRoman> Im running Version 5.10
<AndrewRoman> it is default
<snedar> another problem: I'm setting up a 32-bit chroot in my amd64 installation. according to the instructions I should copy files like /etc/password and /etc/timezone to the chroot. wouldn't it be a better idea to link those files, so that they get updated when I add a new user for example? should I use symlinks or normal links then?
<Kassah> snedar: doesn't ubuntu have them in it's i386 version?
<tonyyarusso> AndrewRoman: And you're trying to get 1.5 instead of 1.07?
<gdb> snedar: They won't be accessible if they're under a chroot as links.
<snedar> Kassah: yes, it does. you might try downloading the i386 deb-file from the i386 repository and force install them or something like that
<gdb> snedar: The chroot renders anything above the root inaccessible, as if there is nothing above it.
<AndrewRoman> Yea but i dont know how to update
<AndrewRoman> it
<snedar> gdb: ah, okay, thanks
<gdb> snedar: Sure thing.
<tonyyarusso> AndrewRoman: Read that link then - that's exactly what it's for.
<AndrewRoman> Alright
<Tanel> i need help
<Tanel> i wanna download easyubuntu but i cant
<snedar> does anyone know if there is a reason why ubuntu amd64 doesn't have a chroot or packages like firefox32 by default? even installing gentoo amd64 is easier than this :-)
<Hit3k> How do i make the split command split the .tar.gz file into other .tar.gz files?
<Ribs> snedar: 32-bit support in Ubuntu amd64 isn't very good right now
<Ribs> snedar: it may improve with edgy eft
<pradeep> how do i change my default keyboard layout ?
<Ribs> snedar: you can set up your own chroot if you want. Search the forums
<fatlip> how do you make files/folders editable using chmod (not chown)
<snedar> Ribs: I sure hope so...
<snedar> I am setting up a chroot right now, but it could have been much easier
<Ribs> just install 32-bit :>
<gdb> snedar: The problem is that while Ubuntu is very polished and mature out of the box, the underlying technology can only evolve as fast as Debian which, frankly, moves at the speed of a drunk snail.
<Ribs> the speed increase with amd64 is minimal
<farous> snedar: there is an easy wiki page for it
<snedar> farous: I'm doing something from the forums now, it looks easy enough, thanks :-)
<farous> ok
<Ribs> gdb: There is nothing stopping Ubuntu evolving the underlaying technology themselevs
<snedar> can't ubuntu have a chroot by default without debian doing it first?
<farous> did not sound so though ;)
<Ribs> snedar: like I said... it may improve with edgy eft
<Ribs> snedar: it's on the agenda, at least
<gdb> Ribs: Other that starting over with a new sid snapshot every few months, there isn't.  But that sort of defeats the purpose of starting with sid as a baseline for each release.
<snedar> Ribs: okay, that's good then :-)
<crazy_penguin> Good afternoon everyone!
<mozetti> gdb - no luck
<snedar> good afternoon, crazy_penguin
* InfoxicatingLady snarls at her ISP
<gdb> mozetti: Did you run the second command to remove any lock files?
<mozetti> yep
<gdb> InfoxicatingLady: What is the issue?
<whitehorseNtiger> Does Reiser4 implimented in Ubuntu yet?   I thought Reiser3 was the limit.
<ompaul> pradeep, System Preferences Keyboard
<mozetti> gdb:  this command: find ~/.mozilla -name lock -exec rm -f {} \;
<tonyyarusso> whitehorseNtiger: It wasn't on the install CD's options anyway, not sure if it can be done later.
<whitehorseNtiger> thanks
<BCK14> i must say, after my first impression of ubuntu i was doubtfull that i would install it from the live cd, but i have to say this is one heck of a good distro :) nic job ppl :)
<gdb> mozetti: This command will spam your terminal with a bunch of gibberish, but the very end of it may be useful -> "strace -f thunderbird"
<pradeep> ompaul, i want to change the reset to default option
<InfoxicatingLady> gdb: many things... not least of which is unless I run Windows and Internet Exlorer, they refuse to help
<gdb> InfoxicatingLady: Who are "they" and what are they not helping with?
<Ribs> InfoxicatingLady: Vote with your feet. Change ISP
<gdb> InfoxicatingLady: Ah, your ISP, I got it.
<gdb> InfoxicatingLady: And what is the issue you're facing that they're not assisting you with?
<tonyyarusso> InfoxicatingLady: I've had a fair bit of luck with an equally stupid ISP by pretending I was on Windows, and then just translating.
<InfoxicatingLady> Ribs: I have 15 months left on the contract :/
<Ribs> ouch
<gdb> InfoxicatingLady: :-/
<ompaul> pradeep, so choose a different keyboard and you can manipulate that - if you mean you want to start from a different space that is what you choose in the install PC105Intl or whatever
<mozetti> gdb: -- i ran the command. What am I looking for?
<theine> Hi, is Xorg 7.1 already in Edgy?
<gdb> I taught my ISP's admin everything he knows.  Well, now he knows more than me, but the place is very Linux friendly as a result. ;-)
<tonyyarusso> theine: #ubuntu+1 for that
<gdb> mozetti: Do you see anything in there that says ERR or any other "error condition" looking thing?
<gdb> mozetti: Specifically anything like a return or exit value that's non-0
<yoavyoavyoav> Hi. I've just downloaded ubuntu today and I have some problem - I downloaded the DVD and when I booted ubuntu up (in order to use the Live version) I booted up and when it finished my display was totally corrupted (can't see a thing)
<mozetti> gdb: stat64("/opt/thunderbird/init.d/K*", 0xbf9e6f14) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or di rectory)
<yoavyoavyoav> This happened also when I tried to use SuSe and mandriva one
<ompaul> fatlip, grant them universal writable ability - so chmod +w foo is one way chmod 222 foo is another the numbers below 7 are what you want to deal with
<gdb> mozetti: You're running on a 64 bit system?
<mozetti> no
<Ribs> yoavyoavyoav: I think there is a failsafe option when you boot up. Have you tried that?
<pradeep> ompaul, didnt get what you said. the current layout (Eng -UK) gives me wrong keys. For ex: Shift + ' = @ instead of "
<bigGrim> can any1 tell me why I can't save to samba network share on a winxp pro pc that has the appropriate permissions set?
<gdb> mozetti: Hrm, interesting name for the syscall then.  Anyway, I don't think that error is the problem.
<kimo> Guys, I help friends install Ubuntu. Should I recommend the 'Desktop/Live CD', or the 'Alternate' one ?
<yoavyoavyoav> Yes I did. it actually worked. so what can be the problem ?
<Ribs> kimo: Desktop
<mozetti> gdb: this? - getdents64(3, /* 3 entries */, 4096)    = 80
<Ribs> yoavyoavyoav: All sorts of things
<gdb> kimo: depends on the cirumstance, generally Desktop.
<Ribs> yoavyoavyoav: the system may behave better once it's installed.
<kimo> Ribs: this is a Live & installable CD, correct ?
<Ribs> kimo: Correct
<yoavyoavyoav> Ohh got it...so maybe I'll try and install it...because I successfuly managed to Install Fedora.
<kimo> thanks guys
<InfoxicatingLady> gdb : yeah... I'm teaching mine... but its hard when I'm the only customer who has problems
<gdb> mozetti: No, that's just looking for directories and finding 3 present, all with an inode side of 4096 bytes.
<yoavyoavyoav> BTW - is there another themes available on the DVD ? I cant stand that "Brown" color theme
<ompaul> pradeep, check the check boxes that looks like you have a US keyboard go into that program and add a layout sop you have two and choose the UK one as default
<InfoxicatingLady> when you're one of thousands, you aren't exactly a notable voice
<gdb> InfoxicatingLady: And what is the problem you're having?
<mozetti> gdb: or this?  [pid  1411]  open("/opt/thunderbird/updates/0/update.status", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOE NT (No such file or directory)
<mozetti> [pid  1411]  access("/home/lou/.thunderbird", F_OK) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<InfoxicatingLady> gdb : the DNS server numbers
<Ribs> yoavyoavyoav: Other themes are avalible when you have installed.
<ompaul> yoavyoavyoav, is that a laptop?
<yoavyoavyoav> nope
<ompaul> yoavyoavyoav, is it lcd?
<gdb> mozetti: No, that's not it.  This is the thunderbird that's installed with the system?  As in packaged for and supported by Ubuntu's core team?
<yoavyoavyoav> yes with DVI
<gdb> InfoxicatingLady: As in they can't provide them for you?
<yoavyoavyoav> 17" LCD connected with DVI
<yoavyoavyoav> with Nvidia 7800gt
<pradeep> ompaul, which is the internation layout? is there a specific name?
<InfoxicatingLady> gdb : I can connect to this, ping other servers and sites, by website name and IP, but cannot connect to them
<gdb> InfoxicatingLady: I fail to see how this is a Windows issue (and thus why they can't simply tell you the IP addresses of the DNS servers they provide).
<ompaul> it might be worth right at the start to choose (I think F6) and add vga=771 at the start
<mozetti> gdb: yes -- i had tried updating it, and using automatix, but the problem initially started with the standard Ubuntu version
<yoavyoavyoav> what does it Mean ?
<InfoxicatingLady> and for whatever reason, Ubuntu keeps 'dropping' the DNS numbers
<gdb> InfoxicatingLady: I'm not sure what that means.
<ompaul> pradeep, just launch the program and use the "layouts" tab add the UK keyboard and then tick the little box for default
<mozetti> gdb: lou@office:~$ thunderbird -v
<mozetti>  Thunderbird 1.5.0.2, Copyright (c) 2005 mozilla.org
<InfoxicatingLady> as in, they're there now, but in half an hour, they won't be
<gdb> mozetti: In ~/.mozilla, do you have a thunderbird directory?
<Ribs> InfoxicatingLady: How does ubuntu pick up this information?
<Ribs> do you tell it, or does it find it itself?
<InfoxicatingLady> Ribs: I manually input it
<gdb> InfoxicatingLady: And are you using a DHCP configured network?
<InfoxicatingLady> yup
<Ribs> that's why then
<Ribs> the lease is expireing
* whitehorseNtiger has mplayer firefox plugin has sound issues.  It is rarely synced with video perfectly, it is close.  Also the most most annoying thing is I have my speakers turned all the way up.   I HAVE to turn up the volume.
<ompaul> yoavyoavyoav, it is telling the o/s to threat the monitor in the most basic fashion
<InfoxicatingLady> so I should change it to static?
<yoavyoavyoav> ok I'll try that. thanks !
<gdb> InfoxicatingLady: Yes, it sounds like your lease is expiring and your DNS entries in /etc/resolv.conf are being clobbered.
<gdb> No, hang on a sec.
<mozetti> gdb -- i don't even have a mozilla or thunderbird directory in my home directory
<ompaul> yoavyoavyoav, there are others have a look around (I think F5 for info)
<yoavyoavyoav> and another question - is there a shortcut in ubuntu to change the languages (I have english and hebrew installed)
<yoavyoavyoav> something like ALT+Shift perhaps ?
* whitehorseNtiger never had this problem before
<mozetti> gdb: scratch that -- the hidden .mozilla folder doesn't contain a thunderbird folder
<ompaul> yoavyoavyoav, you would be best off asking in #ubuntu-il if they have anything cooked up for that, System Preferences Keyboard and the preferences tab and changing defaults is rapid
<gdb> InfoxicatingLady: While I am not clear on the exact syntax, I believe you will need to edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf to set your DNS servers to specific fixed addresses and allow the rest of your network settings to continue to be controlled by DHCP.
<InfoxicatingLady> gdb, Ribs: how would I 'fix' the lease i place, so it doesn't expire
<yoavyoavyoav> Tnx !
<ompaul> yoavyoavyoav, the major problem being the switch back right to left and left to right writing
<InfoxicatingLady> thanks, gdb
<Ribs> InfoxicatingLady: I would personally just use static
<InfoxicatingLady> hehe
<Ribs> or do what gdb said
<gdb> InfoxicatingLady: That's set by the DHCP server, not on you end.  However, you can tell your dhcp client to ignore the supplied DNS settings.
<Ribs> which is probably a more elegant solution
<pradeep> ompaul, thanks that worked
<gdb> But like I said, I'm not clear on the exact way to do that, I just know it's possible. :-)
<InfoxicatingLady> yeah, but if I don't use the supplied DNS settings, I cannot access anything, only ping it
<gdb> mozetti: Let me think.
<ompaul> pradeep, was it US keyboard in there?
<kimo> duh, "nohup wget inside ssh session", now when I 'exit' from ssh, the process doesnt wanna end!
* InfoxicatingLady thinks the coders at her ISP are lazy arses
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> The people in this IRC channel are volunteers. Please be patient and polite. The IRC guidelines can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ompaul> aaaaa what is that doing there
<InfoxicatingLady> sorry, ompaul
<pradeep> ompaul, yes it's a US keyboard..i was adding the layouts under US .. now i just added the whole thing and it worked
<gdb> mozetti: Might you create a test account on your system and run thunderbird there and see if it works?  This will narrow it down to either something with your account or something with the installed thunderbird software.
<ompaul> InfoxicatingLady, k
<docta_v> gdb: still does not rule out a pebkac issue
* InfoxicatingLady goes back to growling, instead
<workbean> guys, if I'm using a sempron 2200+ should I use the 686 kernel or the K7 kernel?
<BCK14> !partition
<ubotu> Disks store lots of data. Partitioning: try gparted or qtparted  - Formatting: see the manpage for mkfs  - Mounting: system -> administration -> disks
<mozetti> gdb: ok, i'll try that. I removed it with apt-get and am trying to re-install it (again) through Synaptic
<gdb> docta_v: The use of automatix is a pebcak issue ;-)  At least from what I've been led to believe. ;-)
<InfoxicatingLady> gdb: "Permission denied"
* mozetti crosses fingers
<gdb> InfoxicatingLady: When doing what?
<whitehorseNtiger> How do I un-muffle my sound.
<InfoxicatingLady> gdb"/etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf"
<farous> workbean: for amd you use the k7 kernel
<gdb> whitehorseNtiger: remove the muffle
<whitehorseNtiger> am I going deaf
<whitehorseNtiger> :)
<solsTiCe> what's extension of firefow will allow me to have reopen the tab i had when i closed firefox ?
<BCK14> if i delete my windows partition, will grub fail to work ?
<docta_v> solsTiCe: sessionsaver
<gdb> InfoxicatingLady: You need to edit the file as root.
<solsTiCe> docta_v: thnx
<whitehorseNtiger> The speakers and mplayer sounds TERRIBLE today.
<workbean> farous: yeah man, that's what I thought, I saw some misleading website then. They claimed that the Athlon XP should use the 686 kernel.
<whitehorseNtiger> I don't know what is wrong.
* InfoxicatingLady points out shes a relative newb, and needs exact directions on how to do anything
<Hit3k> InfoxicatingLady, sudo nano/pico/gedit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<farous> workbean: first time i ever read here that
<LGKeiz> Does anyone know why when I try to create a new parition, to install Ubuntu, I make it like 40GB partition and like it saids "failed to create enough space for installation" and I can't access my HD Volume, I have windows installed, and I want it so I can switch between Windows and Unbuntu without completely formatting for Unbuntu, has anyone encountered this issue before?
<ompaul> whitehorseNtiger, there are several volume settings - the speaker on the desk top any external control and application usually push them all up a little and unless you were out clubbing you may notice that it is better
<gdb> InfoxicatingLady: Well, you may want to be familiar with the file's contents before editing it.  However, to edit it you will do as Hit3k suggested.  I'd suggest using gedit, however.
<workbean> found it here @ farous - http://ubuntufs.wordpress.com/2006/05/21/easy-speed-up-for-ubuntu/
<Hit3k> gdb, i was just about to add that :)
<stamen> hi
<gdb> InfoxicatingLady: I suspect you need to uncomment the "option domain-name-servers" line and add the actual name servers your ISP uses.  But that's what I'd do, and that could be wrong. :-)
<gdb> Hit3k: hehe
<whitehorseNtiger> The volume control on the panel is all the way up....the external speakers are all the way up.....and mplayer is all the way up and for some reason it sounds terrible.
<InfoxicatingLady> hrm
<ompaul> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions for x86/amd64 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo - for mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<InfoxicatingLady> :permission denied"... again
<Lynoure> LGKeiz: Did you try to install on the right partition, and not e.g. on the swap partition?
<Hit3k> InfoxicatingLady, are you typing "sudo"
<ompaul> LGKeiz, ^^ read that last comment by ubotu and follow the links
<InfoxicatingLady> .me swears again at her ISP, this time right away from the cahnnel ;)
<whitehorseNtiger> Could my speakers be worn out
<InfoxicatingLady> Hit3k : yup
<farous> workbean: the speed increase is not that much. he is exagg
<Hit3k> InfoxicatingLady, does it ask for your password?
<InfoxicatingLady> am I not meant to?nope
<LGKeiz> ...swap partition
<LGKeiz> right partition
<LGKeiz> >_>
<LGKeiz> I didn't have any options to choose a partition
<ompaul> !enter
* InfoxicatingLady continues swearing (away from channel) in Latin
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<gdb> InfoxicatingLady: Run this command then, to be sure $ gksudo gedit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<workbean> thanks farous
<farous> :)
<Hit3k> !butwhyompaul
<ubotu> I know nothing about butwhyompaul
<Poromenos> hello
<InfoxicatingLady> gdb: "bash: $: command not found"
<risto> hi > sinervuo.com
<Hit3k> InfoxicatingLady, without the $
* InfoxicatingLady seriously considers reinstalling
<gdb> InfoxicatingLady: Yes, that $ represents your command shell prompt, where you will enter that command.
<Poromenos> i have a USB DSL modem and I want to set up ubuntu LAMP server, how can I have it dial up?
<InfoxicatingLady> gdb: "authenticaton rejected..."
<neutrinomass> Poromenos: i.e. how to get your modem to work ?
<gdb> InfoxicatingLady: Tell you what, you are running dapper, yes?
<Poromenos> neutrinomass: yes :)
<InfoxicatingLady> breezy
<ompaul> Hit3k, ergo I say >> full text of command << with leave out the <> and that communicates it ;-)
<DJJUM> does your modem have an ethernet port?
<Poromenos> DJJUM: no, it's USB
<w-mute> Anybody of you folks having problems with gnome-cups-icon too? (Like it consuming loads of CPU time and stuff?)
<neutrinomass> Poromenos: Judging from the OTEnet IP, you probably have an accessrunner, right ? 'lsusb' will tell you ...
<Hit3k> InfoxicatingLady, you havnt updated?
<gdb> InfoxicatingLady: Close enough.  Can you please paste your dhclient.conf file to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and then link it here?
<cwillu> would anybody be surprised if I said that my dhcp client just assigned an ip address to both nics, even though one of them is one a network with no dhcp server?
<Poromenos> neutrinomass: no, i got a ZyXEL, erm, something :/
<neutrinomass> Poromenos: speedtouch actually, alcatel speedtouch
<cwillu> w-mute: I usually just stop the process from system | sessions :/
<neutrinomass> Poromenos: Try 'lsusb'. You will see your modem there. I haven't heard of any ZyXEL chipsets...
<InfoxicatingLady> gdb : can you help me actually finding it? (yes, I am that much of a newb)
<gdb> it should be in /etc/dhcp3
<cwillu> InfoxicatingLady: /etc/dhcp3
<LGKeiz> It saids my disk is "read only filesystem"
<yango> hi, how do I tell linux that the hardware clock is local time and not UTC?
<InfoxicatingLady> gdb : as in, how do I get that file?
<Poromenos> neutrinomass: and how do i get it to dial up on startup?
<gdb> Note that I only ran Breezy for 3 weeks before dapper came out. ;-)
<InfoxicatingLady> thanks cwillu
<w-mute> cwillu: that's what I tend to do, too, but this piece of SW shouldn't misbehave in the first place, right?
<cwillu> w-mute: I don't think so, I just haven't had the time to investigate
<neutrinomass> Poromenos: Please use www.pastebin.com. Paste the output of 'lsusb', and then I might be able to help you :)
<gdb> InfoxicatingLady: You can load it into gedit and do Edit -> Select All, then Edit -> Copy, the put your cursor in the website indicated, right click, and select Paste.
<w-mute> cwillu: any idea on how to get debugging symbols for it?
<Poromenos> neutrinomass: ah, the pc is 1000 km away and linux isn't even installed :P
<LGKeiz> Could someone please help me with the issue, that I can't install Ubuntu
<LGKeiz> and I can't access my disk
<cwillu> w-mute: might check google if anybody's posted a bug about it (cups-icon dapper OR ubuntu)
<neutrinomass> Poromenos: Hm... Can you remember what model it was ?
<w-mute> cwillu: except the obvious, of course (being: compiling it on my own).
<Poromenos> yes, sec
<morphius_> I am trying to set up a dhcp server. It looks like: WAN --------- Ubuntu box ------------- LAN. What will keep DHCP from broadcasting on the WAN side?
<cwillu> w-mute: ah, not off hand;  might be a python process though
<risto> This is hard - I cant installll any usefull programs!
<LGKeiz> Anyone?
<InfoxicatingLady> gdb: you do realise I am having probelms accessing any websites at all, don't you?
<neutrinomass> w-mute: For debugging symbols, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<w-mute> cwillu: don't think so. I don's see a pyton interpreter running.
<cwillu> morphius_: should be able to tell it to only bind to the lan adapter
<Lynoure> LGKeiz: but you got the option of partitioning your disk during installation?
* InfoxicatingLady is lso apparently having problems spelling... :s
<gdb> InfoxicatingLady: Then use this IP address -> 87.250.150.84
<InfoxicatingLady> see :P
<w-mute> neutrinomass: thanks.
<morphius_> cwilly: I know that but do I use dhcpd.conf /etc/networking/interfaces or iptables and what is the command?
<cyphase> http://www.libelektra.org/
<Poromenos> neutrinomass: ZYXEL PRESTIGE 660R-61C
<InfoxicatingLady> gdb : it opened a page, but I can't do anything with that page
<cwillu> morphius_: dhcpd.conf probably
<LGKeiz> Lynoure: what I do is click the install icon on the desktop, do the following it tells me, then there is 4 options, I click the first, I set it to 40GB ( I have a 108GB hd ), Yes I do have Windows XP Home Edition Installed. But when I click "forward" it tells me there isn't enough space, when I know there is over 60-70GB of space leftr over.
<cwillu> morphius_: interfaces is the client side, and iptables is the wrong approach (run the service, but block it)
<gdb> InfoxicatingLady: oh hell, heh, it's a virtual server then
<gdb> InfoxicatingLady: hrm
* InfoxicatingLady goes back to headdesking, and swearing in Latin
<morphius_> or perhaps in the calling script?
<rizo> hi I needed some help with processes running on ubuntu
* gdb lights a cigar.
<Poromenos> neutrinomass: or rather, 630-C
<InfoxicatingLady> yeah. see, the DNS server info is gone again already
<Poromenos> neutrinomass: http://www.zyxel.com/web/product_family_detail.php?PC1indexflag=20040812093058&CategoryGroupNo=1B20CD84-C882-4A4B-BA73-93C80224626B
<gdb> InfoxicatingLady: Is there anything in /etc/resolv.conf?
<LGKeiz> Does ANYONE know how I canfix this?
<InfoxicatingLady> gdb : yeah. I can paste into a file, and DCC it...
<InfoxicatingLady> or paste it in PM, if that is easier
<gdb> InfoxicatingLady: probably can't DCC me anything, but you can paste in a PM if you like
<LGKeiz> anyone...?
* InfoxicatingLady pastes it
<neutrinomass> Poromenos: Thanks. The 630-C clarification was neccessary. It's an Accessrunner probably - you can only be sure with 'lsusb'. This might be of some use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/AccessRunner
<Lynoure> LGKeiz: hmm, it has been some months since I last installed ubuntu...
<InfoxicatingLady> hrm... and apparently, PMs are currently blocked
<rizo> I have ubuntu with both kde and gnome installed, today i looked at the cpu monitor and it was at 100%. I looked at the processes and Kde prcesses where eating up the cpu cycles, so i stopped the processes and cpu usage returned to normal, does any know how i can stop the processses from running at all as they pretty pointless
<neutrinomass> Poromenos: I haven't found the time to complete the wiki page, but I'll do so ASAP. If you have any questions in the meantime, feel free to e-mail me , ok :) ?
<gdb> InfoxicatingLady: hrm.. Are you getting an error when you try?
<gdb> InfoxicatingLady: /query gdb
<LGKeiz> Lynoure - .. Why is my disk telling me I can't access
<LGKeiz> or write in it?
<gdb> InfoxicatingLady: then paste in there
<LGKeiz> I'm booting from the CD
<LGKeiz> btw
<LGKeiz> :x
<Poromenos> neutrinomass: will do, i'll go read the page now, efxaristo :)
<rizo> anyone help please?
<InfoxicatingLady> gdb : "Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )"
<LGKeiz> Could anyone tell me an solution to my problem?
<gdb> InfoxicatingLady: Ah, you're not registered on freenode.
<Lynoure> LGKeiz: so you get the screen shown at http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/2836/3052/1600/step6.0.png and soon after that an error?
<rizo> I have ubuntu with both kde and gnome installed, today i looked at the cpu monitor and it was at 100%. I looked at the processes and Kde prcesses where eating up the cpu cycles, so i stopped the processes and cpu usage returned to normal, does any know how i can stop the processses from running at all as they pretty pointless
<LGKeiz> loading..
<LGKeiz> no
<LGKeiz> I don't
<LGKeiz> I get too the 4 options
<LGKeiz> I resize my disk to 40GB
<LGKeiz> and then I click forward, and then it gives me the error "not enough space to make this installation"
<LGKeiz> But .. I can't access my Volumn neither
<InfoxicatingLady> gdb : I am now :P
<J-_> where can i get a list of repo's to install for ubuntu, breezy badger?
<gdb> InfoxicatingLady: ok, try now
<gdb> ah ok
<Ng> !repos > J-_
<sid> If someone does a dist-upgrade from sarge to dapper...will that break shit? or will it generally work?(I don't care about this machine)
<J-_> thanks
<farous> InfoxicatingLady: i use this line in the /etc/network/interfaces file. works here dapper installation though. dns-nameservers 192.168.123.254.
<Ng> sid: it'll break
<Inferus> Hi all :)
<bbrazil> sid: that'll break
<J-_> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<LGKeiz> It saids that I don't have permission to access these files
<Ng> sid: you may be able to go sarge->breezy, then breezy->dapper, but pretty much not sarge->dapper. a reinstall would be best :)
<sid> bbrazil / Ng definitely?
<LGKeiz> when I try to browse, or create folders,etc
<LGKeiz> any idea why ?
<Inferus> Can anyone tell me how to get a visible list of users in the gnome xchat GUI please?
<LGKeiz> ... =.=
<sid> bbrazil / Ng anything that is needed won't just be installed?
<finalbeta_> Inferus, deinstall gnome xchat, and install the real xchat.
<sid> Ng: What about sarge > sid > dapper?
<Lynoure> LGKeiz: are you installing from the live cd? With install cd you should not get to anything with browsing of folders until after the install
<Inferus> oh?
<Inferus> ok thanks finalbeta_
<sid> Ng: Or sarge > etch > dapper?
<Inferus> what is it's packagename please?
<LGKeiz> Lynoure:  I booted from disk
<Ng> sid: as I understand it, if you are going to do it you need to go ->breezy, you can't really do anything -> dapper
<LGKeiz> And then I clicke dhte "install" icon on the desktop
<bigGrim> why can't i write to a windows file share in ubuntu?
<Ng> sid: but even then it's still not recommended
<Ng> bigGrim: how did you mount the share?
<Lynoure> LGKeiz: booting for disk can mean any thing. Which disk. Dapper install, dapper live cd, hard disk?
<finalbeta_> Inferus, you installed the gnome-xchat package or something? Had the same problem yesterday. It has a more basic gui, lots of options not available. It's something to remember for several packages, like (g)xine
<LGKeiz> I'm booting from my CD
<LGKeiz> Not HD
<Inferus> ah ok thanks
<Inferus> what did you install to get proper xchat
<Inferus> ?
<Lynoure> LGKeiz: Which cd? What is the label on it?
<bigGrim> Ng: i didnt, i am just browsing from file manger in ubuntu... nautils i think...
<LGKeiz> I burnt the CD
<compengi> Ng, do you know how to make a shell?
<Lynoure> LGKeiz: I give up.
<finalbeta_> Inferus,  Use synaptic to search for xchat, the normal pachage is in there.
<Ng> compengi: how do you mean?
<jerusalem420> i changed something and now when ever i hit the X box in gaim, instead of minimizing to the menu bar, it closes.How do I fix this?
<Inferus> i didnt see it finalbeta_ ;/
<docta_v> Inferus: from command line "apt-cache search xchat" to find package names
<Inferus> ya
<Inferus> thx
<LGKeiz> Lynoure: I burnt the CD, meaning.. I downloaded the ISO, burnt the ISO to an blank disk, and booted from it
<Inferus> craig@debix:~$ apt-cache search xchat
<Inferus> xchat-gnome - a new frontend to the popular X-Chat IRC client
<LGKeiz> When I first started my computer
<Inferus> thats all i get
<bigGrim> Ng: is there something more i have to do?
<compengi> Ng, so that i can distribute shell to users but my pc should be on
<Xem> can anyone help me i have just downloaded the ubuntu cd 6.06 and tried to boot but it wont i am also running windows and wish to know if there is any way i can make a dual boot system
<Ng> bigGrim: aha, well if you mount the share in question, you should be able to write to it (assuming the user you connect as has permissions to do so)
<LGKeiz> does that make sence at all?
<finalbeta_> Inferus,  xchat or xchat-common will do.
<gourdin> anyone here using compiz/xgl on a intel 950 chipset ? (i945 vid card)
<Lynoure> LGKeiz: Yes, but if you don't know whether it is livecd or install cd, I cannot know that either...
<docta_v> Inferus: can't you install that?
<Ng> compengi: you mean you want to allow people to connect to your machine remotely? ie ssh?
<Inferus> it's not listed there finalbeta_
<Inferus> no docta_v, not listed
<bigGrim> Ng: its a windows share, how do i go about doing that?
<compengi> no
<Xem> i downloaded the live cd
<compengi> Ng,  do you know what is a shell
<docta_v> Inferus: install the gnome one...it will install whatever it needs as a dependency....or are you not using gnome?
<finalbeta_> Inferus,  i'm not sure what repo it's from, did you enable universe?
<Ng> bigGrim: I don't have any windows machines here to remind myself exactly, but if you know the details of the share you can just go Places->Connect to Server
<Inferus> whats universe?
<finalbeta_> docta_v, he doesn't want the crippled gnome one
<LGKeiz> sec
<Ng> compengi: I know what a shell is (bash, csh, zsh, ksh, etc), but your questions don't yet make sense :0
<docta_v> yea you gotta enable all the extra repos... universe, multiverse
<bigGrim> Ng: i did that but i still can't write back to it
<di> how do i find the number of frames present in an avi file?
<LGKeiz> Lynoure: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<LGKeiz> I got it from that
<LGKeiz> one of the mirrors
<LGKeiz> I have no idea If it's live or install
<Ng> bigGrim: are you sure the user you connected as has permissions to write to it?
<gdb> finalbeta_: How is xchat-gnome "special"?
<gourdin> anyone using ubuntu on a macBook ?
<compengi> on shell you can put psybnc, eggdrop....
<Inferus> di count them? ;)
<di> sigh
<Inferus> you can calculate it
<AussieGuus> Xem: assuming you burned the iso as an image not just put the iso on the cd, make sure your bios is set to boot from the cdrom before the HDD
<LGKeiz> opps
<Inferus> get the amount of seconds the film runs for
<finalbeta_> gdb, it has it's own special gnome interface, it's simpler, but you mis allot of options
<Inferus> and multiply it by the framerate
<LGKeiz> The desktop CD allows you to try Ubuntu without changing your computer at all
<LGKeiz> >.>
<di> how do i find the number of frames present in an avi file automatically?
<gdb> finalbeta_: Ah, no wonder I can't find a number of settings I remember from years ago when I last used it.
<Ng> di: mplayer may tell you in the huge amount of rubbish it spits out when you run it from a terminal, or you could open it in a video editor, avidemux perhaps
<di> note: automatic
<Ng> di: and less of the sighing :)
<di> Ng: wow thx
<LGKeiz> The server install CD allows you to install Ubuntu permanently on a computer.
<LGKeiz> rofl
<LGKeiz> opps
<luke> my XMMS looks really wierd now - the images have white noise all over them
<luke> any ideas?
<bigGrim> Ng: yes
<Xem> yeah i did try that but it still wont boot
<finalbeta_> gdb, I found that out last night, stay away from gnome packages if you can get the standard ones, same thing with gzine and zine.
<bigGrim> Ng: full perms
<finalbeta_> xine sry
<Ng> di: I expect that you could craft suitable mplayer/ffmpeg options so you can grep/sed/awk out the number of frames without it playing
<Ng> bigGrim: hmm, that is strange
<snedar> hi! I'm trying to run teamspeak, but when I start "aoss ./teamspeak" I get this error: ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/$LIB/libaoss.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored."
<docta_v> luke: change the theme?
<luke> doesnt help docta_v
<AussieGuus> Xem: what program did u use to burn the image to cd?, how did you do it exactly
<di> Ng: yikes lol
<LGKeiz> Lynoure: so I need to download the "server cd"
<compengi> Ng, on shell you can put psybnc, eggdrop....
<Xem> i used nero after downloading the imnage
<LGKeiz> and burn it
<docta_v> luke: sounds like a video driver problem but i don't know why that would affect just a single app
<LGKeiz> Ah
<LGKeiz> So no wonder I couldn't access anything
<LGKeiz> this is the desktop CD
<LGKeiz> *kicks self*
<Ng> compengi: could you describe the situation you want a little more fully - do you want other people to be able to connect to your machine and run things? do you want to be able to run things in a shell in the background?
<Inferus> How do I enable the universe multiverse thing?
<LGKeiz> brb
<LGKeiz> xD
<bigGrim> Ng: does the windows pc being part of a workgroup make a diff?
<Ng> compengi: if you just want to run eggdrop, open a terminal, install eggdrop and run "eggdrop" - you need to give me more details if that's not what you want
<compengi> yes
<docta_v> Inferus: just google for enable universe ubuntu
<jrib> ubotu: tell Inferus about repos
<di> Ng: im encoding an avi and i was wondering how long ffmpeg will take to finish
<AussieGuus> Xem: in nero did u click (from memory), File > Burn Image to CD, then select the iso you downloaded?
<Cueball|Laptop> Hi all. I'm having trouble with my wireless card. It worked fine for ages but now it won't get an IP via DHCP and if I set an IP I still cant access the network. Any idea's?
<compengi> i want to distribute shell to people in specific amout of background
<Xem> yep i even opened it afterwords in my computer and it was a rar file is that what it was supposed to be
<Xem> ??
<Ng> di: ah yeah, it is quite annoying that it doesn't give a %age completed or so
<bigGrim> Ng: did the connect thing... still opens as read only
<di> Ng: Im guessing by filesize
<Ng> compengi: if you want other people to be able to connect to your machine to run commands, install openssh server, if you want to be able to run things without having a ssh/terminal session connected all the time, use screen
<nox-Hand> Hey
<AussieGuus> Xem: hmmmm, sounds like you used the correct method, ill try to find a link to the guide for you
<Ng> di: I just ran it here and I noticed that it prints out "Duration" and "fps" - I reckon if you convert the duration to seconds and multiply it by the fps, you'll get the number of frames, but not especially automagically ;)
<nox-Hand> I have an AMD Athlon Xp processor, doesn't that mean I could install the linux-k7 image to get a better kernel?
<Xem> thanks alot
<Xem> ;)
<bigGrim> Ng: i've double connect perms
<Ng> nox-Hand: correct
<bigGrim> Ng: checked even
<compengi> ok ty Ng
<di> Ng: oh yeah
<nox-Hand> Ng, Cheers, just had to be sure :) Using some nice guides :P
<di> di: lol... thanks!
<Ng> bigGrim: well you could try mounting it "properly" - ie using the mount command. shout if you need a hand with that (especially watch out for the uid and gid options - you want your user's ids for those)
<Cueball|Laptop> Anyone here had much experience with Wireless?
<bigGrim> Ng: like, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_mount.2Funmount_network_folders_manually.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read.2Fwrite --> sudo mount //192.168.0.1/linux /media/sharename/ -o username=myusername,password=mypassword,dmask=777,fmask=777
<sid> Does openoffice.org work the same in 64 as it does in 32 bit enviroment?
<bigGrim> Ng: i tried that
<ubuntu> hi guys
<jerusalem420> i changed something and now when ever i hit the X box in gaim, instead of minimizing to the menu bar, it closes.How do I fix this?
<compengi> Ng, do you know a prog that converts dvd to avi
<Ng> bigGrim: yeah, that's the kinda thing, but I'd also recommend sticking uid=NNN,gid=MMM in the options bit, where NNN is your uid and MMM is your gid
<spy> So who can advise me on installing windows and ubuntu on the same disc?
<Ng> compengi: there's dvdrip in multiverse
<peibol_> hello someones has an ipod?
<jerusalem420> i changed something and now when ever i hit the X box in gaim, instead of minimizing to the menu bar, it closes.How do I fix this?
<saxin_> spy: install windows first, then ubuntu
<eegore> With the dapper release, is there compatibility with the regular debian repositories?
<Inferus> be back soon, sorting my xchat :)
<di> Ng: thanks! ill make a HOWTO now
<bigGrim> Ng: how do i find my uid and gid?
<nox-Hand> I am trying to install InitNG, but I seem to be missing a public key for the new deposotories. How will I add these? (( using this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InitNG ))
<spy> windows is now installed, and i am now booted from the install disc of ubuntu
<Ng> bigGrim: run "id" in a terminal. if you're the first user it should be 1000/1000
<jerusalem420> i changed something and now when ever i hit the X box in gaim, instead of minimizing to the menu bar, it closes.How do I fix this?
<AussieGuus> Xem: ok i couldn't find the one i was looking for but these are good and more in depth than i could give u http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/iso.html  http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/installing.html
<Ng> spy: does the disc have any spare space on it? if not you'll need to resize your windows partition, but the installer can do that for you
<Ng> s/disc/disk/
<AussieGuus> Psychocats is full of excellent guides, as is the ubuntu wiki but I can't find what i was looking for
<spy> okay and then i would need to add windows boot to grub later on?
<peibol_> i need help with one ipod
<peibol_> someone can helps me?
<peibol_> :)
<bigGrim> Ng: gives me a "wrong fs type"
<spy> aka ubuntu will overwrite the Master Boot Record??
<nox-Hand> =|
<bigGrim> Ng: its ntfs
<Ng> bigGrim: if it's a remote windows machine the fs type will be smbfs or cifs
<nox-Hand> spy, The new Ubuntu does indeed overwrite your MBR
<spy> so all i need to do is add an entry to grub after install?
<nox-Hand> Hey, any devs in here? I have a thing to tell one of them..
<bigGrim> Ng: how do i specify that?
<Ng> spy: in theory it should detect windows and put it in the grub menu for you
<Ng> bigGrim: -t cifs
<spy> okay thanks.... and a quick question: Is ntfs write still experimental a.k.a. unsupported?
<jerusalem420> anyone?
<Ng> nox-Hand: #ubuntu-devel might be a better place for talking to developers ;)
<jerusalem420> please
<Ng> spy: yes
<jerusalem420> i changed something and now when ever i hit the X box in gaim, instead of minimizing to the menu bar, it closes.How do I fix this?
<spy> thanks guys
<nox-Hand> Ng, cheers. Will go and say this >>  The new GUI installer; It overwrites MBR without asking, whereas the old would ask you. I think this is a mistake, as some people might have a bootloader they wish to keep and edit their own conf from their other Linux operating system :P
<docta_v> jerusalem420: have to enable the gaim extension for menu bar
<bigGrim> Ng: nope both give me the same error
<Ng> bigGrim: doh. try "tail -100 /var/log/syslog" - see if it has any relevant errors
<Inferus> lo again all ^_^
<suppaman> hello
<kung> !evdev
<ubotu> I know nothing about evdev
<kung> stupid ubotu :p
<bigGrim> Ng: get a whole lot of mount_data version 191 is not supported
<jerusalem420> docat how do i do that?
<jerusalem420> docat_v how do i do that?
<Xem> thx alot
<snedar> does anyone know how to fix this error: "ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/$LIB/libaoss.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored."?
<bigGrim> how do i determine my ubuntu version?
<bigGrim> i know its older than drapper
<compengi> did anyone worked on dvd::rip?
<rizo> How do i permanently disable kde processes
<rizo> How do i permanently disable kde processes?
<neutrinomass> bigGrim: cat /etc/issue :)
* wildman is back.
<bigGrim> breeze badger
<bigGrim> -e+y
<LGKeiz> ..alright, I'm on windows.
<rizo> How do i permanently disable kde processes
<LGKeiz> Okay. Does the Desktop CD allow you too install Ubuntu permanently?
<AussieGuus> LGKeiz: yes
<Azertyuuu> hey all, Is it possible to print a PDF under Wine ? When I print a PDF in Internet Explorer (Wine) I get codes on my paper ???
<netantho> LGKeiz => Yes,
<LGKeiz> Alright good, but..
<runge> hi. is there a dvd-version of ubuntu to download?
<LGKeiz> I was on "desktop" just afew minutes ago, and It was complaining about that it can't access my Main HD
<LGKeiz> And couldn't write there.
<LGKeiz> So..
<suppaman> I upgraded xorg-driver-fgl, and I had no more hw acclereation, I then upgraded the kernel and restricted modules to 2.1.6-25 (from -21) but I got a problem with the rd
<LGKeiz> Does anyone know a good tool to make another parition
<netantho> runge, yes, do you want a torrent to download it ?
<extern> I have just updated ubuntu and I can't boot to windows, because the windows boot option got overwritten by ubuntu
<bigGrim> howdo i update?
<farous> Azertyuuu: strange to run of anything iE under wine in linux. but install kprinter
<Archville> Hello.
<runge> netantho, yes pease
<Archville> How do i change the default music player in gnome ?
<Archville> I want the keyboard shortcuts to start amarok instead of rhytmbox.
<suppaman> how can I reinstall the initrd ?
<Azertyuuu> farous: actually i'm using CrossoverOffice to check my bankaccount
<farous> Azertyuuu: yu can not do that in firefox?
<extern> how to recover my windowsxp boot information?
<Exussum> Hey all - just wondering - why is the sound soo quiet in Ubuntu ? is there any way i can turn it up
<Azertyuuu> farous: it requires active X
<farous> Azertyuuu: again install kprinter it has an option to print pdf files. and you can choose it from crossover for i use it too
<nyarla> comme window manager ultra lger vous me conseilleriez quoi? xfce est trop lourd ici
<Exussum> extern - have a look in the boot.ini file in your windows partition
<compengi> runge, http://ie.releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-cdimage/releases/6.06/release/
<extern> Exussum, my windows partition is on ntfs
<runge> thanks compengi
<Azertyuuu> farous: and what about CUPS ?
<extern> I can't read it
<Exussum> extern - dapper can read NTFS
<compengi> np ;)
<stefg> !grub
<netantho> runge, do you have a i386 ?
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<AussieGuus> Archville: find a music file, right click > properties > Open with, you can choose another program and make it default
<nbjayme> is there a commandline program that allows me to select a region on the screen and give me information on the offsets (X,Y,height,width)?
<extern> I tried mounting ntfs, but it couldn't read it
<runge> netantho, I got a link from compengi so I am al good :) Thanks for helping!!
<nyarla> qqun a test fluxbox?
<Archville> AussieGuus: I've tried that, and it opens but.. i don't see any checkbox to make it default or anything
<netantho> ok runge
<nyarla> oups sorry i mismatch channels
<farous> Azertyuuu: there is cups-pdf package it is buggy need reconfiguration. a file of 30kb will be blown to 3-4MB so it is there but i highly do not recommend it
<Exussum> extern - have you got any partition managers ?
<netantho> nyarla, va sur ubuntu-fr pour l'aide en fr
<extern> Exussum, no
<extern> I think
<extern> anyway
<extern> I managed to open that file
<suppaman> hi
<nyarla> as a (very) light wm what should i pick? xfce too  heavy here? is fluxbox interesting?
<suppaman> how can I fix this ?
<suppaman> (WW) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version does *not* match driver.(EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work
<IRCMonkey> hey when I am connect using Xchat I don't see any caht in my window ??
<Exussum> ok then - now open boot/grub/menu.lst
<suppaman> I need to have a newer kernel module, right ?
<rizo> How do i permanently disable kde processes?
<Archville> AussieGuus: ok, found it. Thanks. :)
<Archville> My fault.
<rizo> How do i permanently disable kde processes?
<eegore> I just made a request for a lug pack
<rizo> please
<Exussum> How can i turn up the volume in Dapper
<farous> rizo you want to uninstall it
<Archville> Exussum: There is a control in the panel for that.
<rizo> no i want to just disable processes like kacpid
<Exussum> Archville - its set to 100% on there - but still very quiet
* vasc types apt-get dist-upgrade and crosses his fingers
<rizo> which i don't need because acpid is running
<Exussum> the speakers are fine - in windows the are much louder
<Archville> Exussum: Try "alsamixer" from a terminal.
<eegore> has anyone worked with VMware in dapper?
<Archville> eegore: I usually work with it.
<rizo> any idea
<rizo> farous?
<farous> rizo command line sudo /etc/init.d/kacpid stop
<eegore> How well does it install and run?
<jerusalem420> how do i enable the gaim extension for the menu bar
<extern> title		Windows XP Professional
<extern> root		(hd0,0)
<extern> makeactive
<extern> chainloader	+1
<extern> boot
<farous> rizo: there is an option in system also to check running processes and to stop them
<tmn_> Can someone help me with this problem? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202960
<extern> is this good?
<tmn_> :)
<rizo> yes but when i restart would it start up agian
<Archville> eegore: It is easy to setup.
<eegore> stable?
<Archville> You just need to have your kernel sources.
<Archville> On /usr/src
<jerusalem420> how do i enable the gaim extension for the menu bar anyone?
<jerusalem420> please
<farous> rizo for the command line yap do not know how to do it permenant
<Archville> Everything else is done by the installation script.
<nekostar> hmm
<farous> rizo: yet why not uninstall if yo do not need it
<eegore> so then get the development packages for the kernel then right?
<vasc> tmn, e.g. type "export LANG=en_US.ISO-8859-1" before running aterm
<Archville> eegore: I would say... it runs very good, but still not stable.
<rizo> how do i unistall it?
<vasc> tmn_, e.g. type "export LANG=en_US.ISO-8859-1" before running aterm
<Archville> For me it crashes sometimes.
<tmn_> vasc, ok,, thanks.. I'll try :)
<Archville> Specially if i'm using Xgl\Compiz.
<farous> apt-get remove packgename
<eegore> I have noticed it is a resource hog unless you have sufficient memory to support it
<jimcooncat> I've messed up my nautilus, desktop, and trash can icons. How to restore in Breezy? Themes applet doesn't do it
<rizo> but it comes with kde so would i have to remove kde?
<farous> rizo: or use synaptic a nice graphical user interface
<eth42> after installing dapper on my laptop, I had a battery indicator in the notification area. now it is gone. how do I get it back?
<farous> rizo no
<Archville> I have 1 GB, it runs nice.
<Exussum> thanks archville - that worked
<Archville> Except for that crashes.
<Archville> :)
<farous> rizo: you are just removind the daemon
<Minty> just testing
<eegore> I have only a single core 2ghz proc, and it is a little on the slow side even with a gig
<rizo> i can't find it in synaptic
<farous> rizo: are you sure it is a kde package
<rizo> yes
<farous> rizo i remember faguly that kacpi is a kernel package
<void^> kacpid is a kernel thread
<eegore> I am considering if I should invest in a dual core proc for better threading
<Archville> eth42: click with the secondary mouse button on the gnome panel you want the battery indicator and select "Add to this panel"
<farous> yap it is not kde thing
<jimcooncat> eegore, you sure that's your bottleneck?
<farous> thanx void
<jimcooncat> eegore, not your hd or network?
<Archville> eegore: mine is a 1.7 Ghz
<rizo> what about khelper
<eth42> Archville: yes, but the applet has less functionality, hasn't it?
<rizo> ??
<Archville> eth42: well... never used the applet, i don't have a laptop
<gdb> eth42: That *is* the batter indicator.
<gdb> battery*
<Archville> so i don't know
<eegore> Right now it is running on a copy of open suse, I am on my warty boot now because it is starting to hang on me
<rizo> i cab't even find khelper in synaptic
<gdb> rizo: click Search then ;-)
<farous> rizo if you run kde appl you will need it
<eth42> gdb: I had the battery indicator applet running + a battery indicator in the notification area
<jerusalem420> how do i enable the gaim extension for the menu bar anyone?
<eth42> gdb: the one in the notification area had detailed settings for powersaving
<void^> khelper is a kernel thread which is used for making calls out to userspace applications from within the kernel
<eegore> I notice an exceptional lag in some virtual machines
<farous> oonce again thanx void^
<gdb> eth42: ah, i see
<farous> mistaken it with something else
<rizo> how about kgameportd i don't think i need that
<eegore> Usually anytime acceleration is required
<jrib> jerusalem420: is "system tray icon" what you mean?
<rizo> also the nice value for these processes are high priority so they eat up cpu cycles
<void^> rizo: why are you interested in disabling such threads?
<rizo> they eat up cpu cycles
<rizo> when i stop them cpu retuns to normal
<void^> and your system breaks
<rizo> no
<rizo> works better
<jerusalem420> i duuno jrib
<jerusalem420> i changed something and now when ever i hit the X box in gaim, instead of minimizing to the menu bar, it closes.How do I fix this?
<rizo> thats why i permanently want to disable them
<void^> rizo: you'd have to disable acpi, the gameport etc.
<rizo> how?
<jerusalem420> jrib, anyone?
<jerusalem420> i changed something and now when ever i hit the X box in gaim, instead of minimizing to the menu bar, it closes.How do I fix this?
<Exussum> How can i find the packages that automatix has installed ?
<jrib> jerusalem420: one second, let me check something :)
<eth42> gdb: ok, the notification area battery status monitor started the power management preferences that are also available in Preferences / Power Management
<Frogzoo> has anyone managed to get qemu .8.1's networking to work with vde?
<jerusalem420> thanks man
<void^> rizo: either recompile the kernel, or boot with noacpi and blac klist any modules.. not sure really, it's a lot of work to workaround a problem
<jrib> Exussum: reading the source, posting on the forum automatix thread, or amybe the automatix channel
<solsTiCe> hwo to search which file is isntalled by a package ? i.e how to use dpkg apt and friends ? i wanted to know if .abshrc in /root is the same as the one in /etc/skel
<gdb> eth42: Well, I'm not sure if the standard battery applet does that or not as I'm not on a laptop and it doesn't seem to start it on this machine, but that doesn't mean anything, again, because it's not a laptop. ;-)
<rolf> !w32codecs
<rizo> is there no script like macro i could write to disable them at each boot
<ubotu> w32codecs can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages. Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html
<Exussum> k thanks
<eth42> gdb: yes, sure. :)
<rizo> write a script and launch it each time to stop the services
<void^> rizo: e.g., you can add the gameport module to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<jrib> jerusalem420: go to preferences > plugins > and enable "system tray icon"
<NoNo_231> j #ubuntu-gr
<void^> rizo: you can disable acpi by adding noacpi to the kernel command line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<void^> rizo: (this will cost you a lot of functionality)
<farous> rizo: are you sure it is not your wm.
<void^> rizo: again, all this will only workaround another problem; those threads don't usually eat any cpu cycles unless they have a proper reason to do so.
<rizo> no i use gnome
<farous> first time i hear they eat cpu
<jerusalem420> thanks jrib
<farous> rizo: install a lighter wm and you will feal the diff i run fluxbox here
<farous> rizo my cpu hits 2% at max :)
<rizo> i also have xfce
<nekostar> when running two x servers there is no way to take a screenshot of both into one png is there
<nekostar> :/
* nekostar runs dual mons and is trying something new
* nekostar sighs
<rizo> thansk for your help farous and void^
<jrib> nekostar: you can probably do some scripting that could do it for you
<nekostar> fat chance lol
<mdupont_> hi all
<nekostar> i dont even know how to merge two pics atm
<farous>  nekostar gim?
<mdupont_> i need some help, I have a new system running, but the ssh server is failling
<mdupont_> where can i look for the start up error log
<farous> nekostar: i use to do it easily in adobephotoshop
<nekostar> on linux ?
<mdupont_> /etc/init.d/ssh start fails
<extern> can someone name one file archiver?
<farous> nekostar: nope. but it run onwine
<extern> I need to extract .deb file
<nekostar> eh
<jerusalem420> jrib, its enabled (the system tray icon) but gaim is still closing. DO I need to modify someething on the panel? I deleted my panel and had to reset it up, which is when my problems with gaim closing started
<nekostar> i dont feel like installing a cracked ps
<jrib> extern: dpkg can do that
<farous> nekostar: they say gimp is the linux equivalent
<extern> thx
<odinriko> Is there a non kde xmame frontend in the repository?
<jrib> jerusalem420: hmm all I did was enable the plugin.  Are you using the gaim that came with dapper?
<jrib> jerusalem420: does the gaim icon show up in the tray when you enable it?
<jerusalem420> no
<jerusalem420> do i have to add the traty in some way?
<gridblock> How do i playback dvds? and where do i find the plugin i need to install?
<mdupont_> ok it has been solved via a reinstall of ssh
<mdupont_> sorry
<jrib> jerusalem420: add "notification area"
<jerusalem420> thanks
<jerusalem420> that did it
<jerusalem420> sheesh
<jrib> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<jerusalem420> peace all. and thanks again jrib
<Awesome-o2000> jerusalem420, i love your name.
<Awesome-o2000> lol
<vlt> Hello. I have GRUB installed on /dev/hda and now want to install it to /dev/hdc to make that bootable. I tried "grub-install /dev/hdc" but I get "The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly." The file is readable and is trhe same as on another machine. I think grub-install tries to read from /dev/hda which just failed. Ho wto install GRUB to /dev/hdc?
<mdupont_> is there a standard firewall installed on ubuntu?
<kebe> anybody can help with compiz ? i
<mdupont_> how can i debug connecting to a port
<jrib> !xgl
<blenda> hi! i want to use tune2fs on my root partition. i'm using lvm, so how can i found out wich device to run the command on?
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<kebe> i've already read howto's
<eth42> mdupont_: ubuntu doesn't install a firewall by default
<mdupont_> good
<mdupont_> can you please check this machine
<mdupont_>  84.57.240.1
<jrib> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<kebe> jrib i've already read howto's...
<mdupont_> is that an ubuntu?
<eth42> mdupont_: but you can install shorewall for example (I think this is quite easy to configure)
<mdupont_> i just cannot get in
<Awesome-o2000> firestarter is a great tool - I havent messed with shorewall yet
<mdupont_> debug1: Connecting to 84.57.240.1 [84.57.240.1]  port 22.
<jrib> kebe: k, I don't know much about it, but maybe someone else can help if you let the room know exactly what problem you are having
<jrib> mdupont_: you want to ssh?
<gridblock> i didnt find libdvdcss
<eth42> Awesome-o2000: I think it is quite easy. though I didn't know there is a web interface for shorewall
<mdupont_> yes
<jrib> mdupont_: have you installed openssh-server?
<mdupont_> yes
<mdupont_> my client can connect to localhost with ssh
<jrib> mdupont_: behind a router?
<mdupont_> so, that is the ip that route  displays
<mdupont_> i can ping it
<jrib> gridblock: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<gridblock> yeah. do i add them in repositoaries?
<gridblock> or what its called ^^
<delcoyote> hi all to use nfs, i need a server and a client?
<jrib> gridblock: yeah, add the section that has dvdcss
<perrupa> hey guys, new install of dapper and Gnome will log out after 30 minutes or so of inactivity. I was wondering where the setting for this is as I haven't found it in power management or screensavers
<JohnnyX> my laptop feels like its overheating, is there anything i can do to help it?
<mdupont_> what is a good portscanner for the command line?
<Mitzi> vacuum out the cooling slots
<jrib> gridblock: extras has dvdcss, you can see here: http://users.lichtsnel.nl/~seveas/dists/dapper-seveas/extras/
<jrib> mdupont_: nmap
<farous> JohnnyX: install sensors-applet will tell you the temp. you might need to change powernowd mode to a more thermal friendly one like mode 2
<mdupont_> jrib, thanks
<kebe> I've got popular "No GLXFBConfig for default depth" problem when running Compiz. I've already copied mesa library to /usr/lib/mesa/ . After that i've installed ATI drivers. When i run Compiz, my script preloads mesa library but Compiz isn't starting and it laks on "No GLXFBConfig for default depth". Anybowy can help ?
<mdupont_> All 1672 scanned ports on dslb-084-057-240-001.pools.arcor-ip.net (84.57.240.1) are: filtered
<mdupont_> looks like iptables
<mdupont_> or ipchains
<extern> what does "rc" stand for?
<Snellgrove> release candidate?
<jrib> mdupont_: well you could check with 'sudo iptables -L' but ubuntu doesn't have any set by default I believe
<vlt> Anyone here to help me with grub-install?
<perrupa> hey guys, new install of dapper and Gnome will log out after 30 minutes or so of inactivity. I was wondering where the setting for this is as I haven't found it in power management or screensavers
<Ubuntnoob> would anyone be able to help me with removing my windows partition ?
<goblimey> vlt just a suggestion, you might want to investigate supergrub boot disk
<blenda> Ubuntnoob: try fdisk or cfdisk
<Ubuntnoob> blenda: but wont grub get messed up ?
<blenda> Ubuntnoob: just remove that entry from the grub config?
<Ubuntnoob> hmm ok, how do i open grub config?
<Ubuntnoob> surely i can remove that first?
<br0nka> hola
<br0nka> root@com1:~/Desktop# dpkg -i tzdata_2006g-2_all.deb
<br0nka> (Leyendo la base de datos ...
<br0nka> 85054 ficheros y directorios instalados actualmente.)
<br0nka> Desempaquetando tzdata (de tzdata_2006g-2_all.deb) ...
<br0nka> dpkg: error al procesar tzdata_2006g-2_all.deb (--install):
<br0nka>  intentando sobreescribir `/usr/share/zoneinfo/Africa/Algiers', que est tambin en el paquete locales
<br0nka> dpkg-deb: el subproceso paste fue terminado por la seal (Broken pipe)
<br0nka> Se encontraron errores al procesar:
<jrib> ubotu: tell br0nka about paste
<br0nka>  tzdata_2006g-2_all.deb
<br0nka> porque me pasa eso?
<br0nka> uso ubuntu drapper
<jrib> br0nka: please don't paste here
<jrib> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<blenda> Ubuntnoob: i don't know, check the documentation
<gdb> Ubuntnoob: You want to delete Windows from your machine?
<Ubuntnoob> yes
<br0nka> ubotu, thank you and sorry
<ubotu> I know nothing about thank you and sorry
<br0nka> jrib, sorry for paste here
<gdb> Ubuntnoob: System -> Administration -> Disks, then select the disk, tab to Partitions, select the partition, and delete it.
<blenda> br0nka: ubuto is not a human :)
<br0nka> oh, you're a bot hehehhee
<br0nka> blenda, I see :D hehehhehehe+
<Ubuntnoob> uhuh
<gdb> Ubuntnoob: Alternatively, you can $ sudo fdisk /dev/yourdiskdevice and delete it that way.
<Ubuntnoob> i understand that bit
<Ubuntnoob> its grub
<finalbeta_> Anyone knows a client that can connect to a windows remote desktop (terminal service). The default client in ubuntu gives a bad image. And since I sometimes work on it for houres...
<mdupont_> thanks for the help
<mdupont_> all works now
<gdb> Ubuntnoob: You'll edit /boot/grub/menu.list and simply remove the Windows entry.
<gdb> er
<gdb> menu.lst
<cwillu> finalbeta_: client or frontend?
<Ubuntnoob> hmm ok
<gdb> finalbeta_: bad image?
<Ubuntnoob> gdb: can i remove the entry before deleting? or comment it out ?
<finalbeta_> gdb low quality. and I can't get it good.
<gdb> finalbeta_:  If you mean "looks like crap" then you need to configure the desktop size and color depth prior to connecting.  It's on the other tabs of the client software.
<gdb> Ubuntnoob: yes, you can
<Ubuntnoob> ok
<mdupont_> so, now i am connected to my friend, she is a new linux convert and her sound does not work again
<Ubuntnoob> ty gdb
<gdb> Ubuntnoob: sure thing :-)
<mdupont_> how can i reconfigure sound like alsaconf from the command line?
<finalbeta_> gdb , I've set it all to max. I'll try again
<gdb> finalbeta_: I'd suggest 15 bit color depth.
<finalbeta_> gdb , it's a local lan.
<gdb> finalbeta_: That's enough colors that you won't be able to tell the difference from 16 bit and avoids any possible conflicts with your local color pallette.
<mnk> hello all i just install proftpd but the silly thing won't let ANYTHING in. the logs just show that each connextion is getting denied.can anyone help pls?
<gdb> finalbeta_: I'm not suggesting 15 bit color depth for performance reasons.
<finalbeta_> gdb, indeed, it works now, thnx, I was trying 24 bit. Seems that was wrong.
<gdb> finalbeta_: It's likely that the color pallettes between the client and the X server were slightly different resulting in a "rainbow" effect for your client login.  You might bump it to 16 bit and see if that works, too, I use 15 bit myself.  And sure thing. :-)
<sgleo87> how do I delete empty genres in the amarok playlists
<IRCMonkey> woah using chatzilla isnt so hard :D
<finalbeta_> gdb, makes sense :), thnx.
<mnk> hello all i just install proftpd but the silly thing won't let ANYTHING in. the logs just show that each connextion is getting denied.can anyone help pls?
<sgleo87> how do I delete empty genres in the amarok playlist menu
<mwe> mnk: what log is showing access denied? is proftp denying access or is it iptables?
<nbt> what's the default kernel version in ubuntu 6.1 ?
<mnk> mwe: Jun 25 14:45:07 mnk-home proftpd[10974]  mnk-home.odsplus.net (127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1] ): Connection from 127.0.0.1 [127.0.0.1]  denied.
<Minty> If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>, anyone know how I can get my password as I have lost it ??
<gdb> nbt: 6.06 and the default installed kernel is 2.6.15-23, the current kernel (after a system update) is 2.6.15-25.
<mwe> mnk: well it's proftpd that's denying it. paste the config file on paste.ubuntu-nl.org please
<zegnus> anybody have audigy player with surround 5.1 playing ? asoundrc configuration file ?
<gdb> nbt: While the -XX number may change, the base kernel will always be 2.6.15.
<nbt> thx but i've a prlbem
<Hobbsee> Minty: check the freenode FAQ at freenode.com for that
<nbt> booting th elive cd outputs a black screen (after the ok o k ok msges)
<pianoboy3333> What is the homepage is for gset-compiz? I can't seem to be able to find it on google.
<kebe> lol :D
<nbt> but i hear the startup music
<nbt> i'v e an acer 1692wlmi
<nbt> with ati x700
<crocd> it might be a resolution issue
<crocd> i had it with my desktop not outputting to screen when starting up
<gdb> nbt: Unfortunately, if your video isn't working with the Desktop CD, all I can suggest is a text install using the Alternatives CD.  I don't believe there is facility for tweaking video settings using the live CD.
<crocd> i had to manually enter a value
<pianoboy3333> kebe: well... I gotta keep tryin
<Minty> thanks Hobbsee
<eegore> Archville: pulling the home directory out of suse, after this grief with broken apps
<nbt> so  <crocd> there's a way ?
<mnk> mwe: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16428
<sgleo87> how do I delete empty genres in the amarok playlist menu
<funkmaster> hey ppl, how can i get the sound working on *.3gp files?
<eegore> also pulling the virtual machines
<eegore> oh to have a 20TB storage array
<mnk> mwe: any luck?
<pekay> d of hangover
<pekay> oops w/w >.>
<Lord-ChewY> is there anyway i can swith to x86 from amd64 while keeping my /home directory?
<dragoon> tar it up and burn it to dvd or something
<Lord-ChewY> dragoon what is some good backup software
<Lord-ChewY> that can use a dvd burner
<nbt> someone with a notebook and ati x700 video card ?
<mnk> u there mwe ?
<dragoon> Lord-ChewY: just tar it up and burn it as a data dvd
<eegore> I am still a little nervous about going 64 bit yet with the issues of app compatibility
<Lord-ChewY> dragoon can tars be split up into 4.5 gig files?
<funkmaster> is there a command in ubuntu/linux to see which devices, in this case soundcards, have which names? i need to know the audio device name of my 2nd soundcard...
<dragoon> Lord-ChewY: yea
<dragoon> funkmaster: lspci will tell you
<eegore> lsmod?
<eegore> thats modules, sorry
<blakkino> <Lord-ChewY> is there anyway i can swith to x86 from amd64 while keeping my /home directory?
<gdb> Lord-ChewY: Is your /home on a separate partition?
<thirdalbum> I have a quick question: I have an AMD Sempron 3200+, currently running the 386 kernel. Is there a more appropriate kernel for me to use, and if so what is it?
<funkmaster> dragoon: i tried that already, but it does not show the auddio device name i format of /dev/xxx that's whati need to know...
<Lord-ChewY> gdb no
<blakkino> what would be the problem?
<Lord-ChewY> gdb but i might be next time =)
<Lord-ChewY> it might be*
<mjr> Lord-ChewY, mv your /home (or all of the previous install) under some directory like /old, delete the rest, install on the partition without reformatting. Be careful. Backup the data if possible.
<gdb> Lord-ChewY: Ah, yes, then backing it up somewhere is your only option.  hehe I hope that it is!
<ylmz> hello
<mnk> hello all i just install proftpd but the silly thing won't let ANYTHING in. the logs just show that each connextion is getting denied.can anyone help pls?
<mnk> here is my proftpd conf file:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16428
<Lord-ChewY> mjr ya thats what i was thinking, wiping everything but home with "rm -r"
<gdb> Lord-ChewY: Do you have another machine handy?  What I'd do is tar up /home and scp it over to my Windows machine, reinstall, then scp it back.
<Lord-ChewY> gdb thats actually a great idea, i only need about 4 gigs
<blakkino> thirdalbum, if the cpu is 64bit, then running it in i386 mode decrease performance a lot.. on some apps i have tested this is about 30%
<Lord-ChewY> gdb now that i think about it, i dont even need to tar up the dvd
<gdb> Lord-ChewY: You may need to tar it up in chunks then.  Just to ensure you don't exceed a 2GB filesize limit somewhere (not that you will, but it pays to be careful).
<Lord-ChewY> gdb just gotta burn the 3.6 gigs
<thirdalbum> blakkino, it's a 32bit CPU
<mjr> Lord-ChewY, it would work, yes.
<gdb> Lord-ChewY: :-)
<Lord-ChewY> and yeah, i got about 40 dvds so no big deal
<gdb> I insist on /home being on a mirrored device in my machine so it's always a separate partition. ;-)
<Lord-ChewY> im just so sick of nothing working on amd64
<ylmz> how can i enable fn key?
<ylmz> on my nootebook
<gdb> Lord-ChewY:  That's a sentiment I can understand.  Until 64 bit computing is more "mainstream" I think that's a problem that will continue.
<blakkino> Lord-ChewY, "nothing working"?
<gdb> blakkino: He's likely referring to things like video drivers, firefox plugins, and any other commerical/proprietary software he'd like to use that either a.) doesn't work, b.) is a pain in the butt to get working.
<blakkino> maybe flash.. but i can live without it.. oo is already installed in 32bit mode on ubuntu..
<gdb> Whereas on 32 bit Linux, it all works out of the box.
<Lord-ChewY> blakkino: well there is no wine binarys for it, source wont compile cause of a problime with binutils, quake4 needs a 32 bit driver, so does quake3
<Lord-ChewY> blakkino: no flash for firefox64
<funkmaster> how to enable sound in *3gp media files?
<blakkino> Lord-ChewY, if you take a 32bit binary version of wine probably it will work
<extern> how to install and use nautilus scripts?
<blakkino> i use cedega 32bit and i play lots of games :)
<blakkino> nvidia drivers work support 32bit too
<MistaED> Lord-ChewY: edgy eft will have multiarch support afaik, so it will be less of a headache
<mjr> gdb, I settle for raid-5 ;)
<Lord-ChewY> mistaED how is it right now? thats in testing right
<mjr> (encrypted raid-5 to be exact)
<blakkino> Lord-ChewY, "there is no wine binarys for it" <- but amd64 is binary compatibile with i386 ;)
<MistaED> because suse/redhat/fedora have better 32-bit backwards compatibility than ubuntu/debian atm
<mnk> mwe: here is my proftpd conf file:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16428
<gdb> mjr: I find RAID5 anathema.  If it's 2 disks, it's RAID1, if it's more than 2 disks, it's RAID0+1.
<Lord-ChewY> blakkino: i tried cedega, didn't mount the cdrom
<gnomefreak> Lord-ChewY: its broken
<MistaED> Lord-ChewY: i haven't got any details on it yet, but i'm hoping it will come out with edgy eft
<Lord-ChewY> blakkino: put in my guild wars cd and cedega couldn't pick it up
<gdb> Then again, I don't know how well Linux supports raid10, as I've never used it under Linux, only Solaris and IRIX.
<Lord-ChewY> there is really little advantage to amd64 anyway
<blakkino> Lord-ChewY, can't understand. you must mount the cd and start the setup :>
<BCK14> blakkino: did you pay for cedega ?
<blakkino> then if the game can't find the cd then patch it with a no-cd
<mnk> hello all i just install proftpd but the silly thing won't let ANYTHING in. the logs just show that each connextion is getting denied.can anyone help pls?
<usama> hi all
<gdb> Lord-ChewY: There is really no advantage to it other than having a huge address space that you likely don't need on any server short of one modeling the weather or atomic explosions or the like.
<blakkino> BCK14, i have an old version
<BCK14> are there free versions ?
<Lord-ChewY> gdb: yeah mabie in the future we will need more than 4gb
<Lord-ChewY> gdb: old billy thought we only need 640k ram back in the 80s
<Stromham> yes i have my wireless card finaly working!
<blakkino> BCK14, some times ago there was free versions..
<Stromham> it was a pain in the butt
<Lord-ChewY> gdb: yeah but as of right now, no point
<blakkino> from cvs..
<Minty> can anyone help me finf my password as can see how where to trevie it from even thru the forums
<gdb> Lord-ChewY: Well, I won't make the mistake of saying "640KB is enough for everyone!" but I will say that 4GB is more than enough for everyone for the forseeable future.
<Lord-ChewY> btw is wine comparable to cedega now
<Lord-ChewY> i hear it has a dx9 implamentation
<Stromham> hey dose ubuntu and gnome support opengl?
<gdb> Lord-ChewY: Granted, some of the machines I have at work have 6BG but they work on very sparse in memory arrays that require that much address space.  But my PC here at home doesn't to run Samba, play music, and surf the web. :-P
<MistaED> gdb: although people have been struggling with vista and 1gb ram for running anything other than the OS, although they could be just saying that because it's windows *shrugs*
<Lord-ChewY> gdb: yeah, im only using this thing for that, gaming, and a better dev environment than doze
<Lord-ChewY> gdb: gtk2+ looks much better than winapi
<Stromham> lord-chewy: what language do you program in?
<Lord-ChewY> C/C++
<Lord-ChewY> im not very good though
<anilruby> can I install Ubuntu Dapper Drake CD from my current Ubuntu 5.10 like "apt-get install ..." such
<gdb> MistaED: Until Vista is gold, it's going to be clogged with a lot of debugging code.  So I won't say "because it's Windows" but rather "because it's not in release". ;-)  But yeah, I'd expect that 2GB will be the "sweet spot" for Vista regardless.  And not because of address space, but because of bloat.
<anilruby> can I install Ubuntu Dapper Drake CD from my current Ubuntu 5.10 like "apt-get update ..." such
<Banana> How does apple manage to achieve similar graphics to Vista, while running on 800mhz PC's with 384mb of ram?
<Lord-ChewY> took a few courses in college, got As, but thats not saying much
<Lord-ChewY> reading K&R right now
<usama> http://pastebin.ca/71189 <-- here is my /etc/apt/source.list file, when i apt-get update, it says that there is a duplicate entry, can you tell me that which line i should delete?
<Stromham> lord-chewy: im doing c/c++ and learning c# c.net 2.0 and asp.net 2.0
<Banana> Vista needing 2GB is a sure sign of bloatware
<Banana> Vista represents the common america: fat
<Lord-ChewY> stromham, coo, i plan on picking up html/php/mysql too
<Stromham> banana: well yea did you see all of the usless eye candy it has?
<Lord-ChewY> and javascript
<Banana> OS X represents to common 3rd world country
<Banana> poor, and light weight
<Banana> Stromham, Vista or OSX
<Lord-ChewY> another big reason im using  nix over doze, much better web server
<Stromham> lord-chewy: yea i got that down already, if you need any help i would be more than happy to help
<Stromham> banana: vista
<Lord-ChewY> recommend any books?
<Banana> both are loaded with  useless eye candy
<Banana> but one is 1/10th of the size
<Banana> meh
<Snellgrove> Generally speaking, how stable are the composite managers & XGL / Compiz these days?
<Banana> I better take my Applefanboyism elsewhere before I'm kicked :p
<Snellgrove> tempted to get it all going again on my PC :)
<Stromham> lord-chewy: yes the teach yourself in 24 hours are a good serious i learned java and jsp from it
<BCK14> lol Banana
<Stromham> lol i love these mac commercials they are hurting m$ bad i think.
<eegore> Banana: actually there is a version of uby for mac as well
<usama> can anyone help me about duplicate line in source.list
<sgleo87> how do I delete empty genres in the amarok playlist menu
<Snellgrove> yeah, what's wrong usama
<Stromham> banana: lol, also how good dose windows run on mac?
<eegore> At least you won't be fighting false DRM issues
<Snellgrove> if there's a duplicated line I suspect you can probably just remove the 2nd one...?
<Stromham> lol
<usama> Snellgrove, http://pastebin.ca/71189  can you see this
<Stromham> paste the code and i will tell you what to delete
<Snellgrove> but make sure it is actually the very same thing, and not just something slightly different.. as they can look very similar in the sources.list file
<usama> Snellgrove, apt-get update says that there is any duplicate line
<Snellgrove> I'll have a look, hang on
<usama> Snellgrove, can you tell me that which line i should delete?
<Snellgrove> ok I can see it
<Snellgrove> let me have a look through it :)
<usama> Snellgrove, ok :)
<Stromham> i did not see any duplicates
<Snellgrove> hmm, can't see any :)
<Snellgrove> but I suggest upgrading from Hoary Hedgehog :D
<animato> hello, anyway i can completely get rid of "recent documents" in the "places" menu? if i remember it right, there's a way of disabling it
<pekay> !gdm
<ubotu> I know nothing about gdm
<animato> !gdm
<Snellgrove> what error are you getting, usama
<graveson> how can i figure out if i have a gigabit ethernet adapter or not and whether my DSL router supports this ?
<subwoof3r> lo all
<pekay> how can I change my GDM theme?
<usama> Snellgrove, lemme paste the error also :)
<animato> pekay
<Snellgrove> pekay:  go into term and type gdm-config I think
<Snellgrove> you can select new GDM themes :)
<animato> system->amdin->login window
<pekay> cool cheers
<Snellgrove> or that lol
<Stromham> lol
<pekay> aha didnt see it in the menu lol
<pekay> <blind> ;p
<usama> Snellgrove, now there are some other errors, i am pasting them all
<Snellgrove> ok that's fine :)
<Snellgrove> just don't paste terminal output in here, it generally gets you kicked lol. pastebin seems cool though, heard about it the other day but never used it until now :)
<Snellgrove> can handle absurdly large pastes can't it, or something?
<Hexidigital_> yes
<graveson> how can i figure out if i have a gigabit ethernet adapter or not and whether my DSL router supports this ?
<mnk> hello all i just install proftpd but the silly thing won't let ANYTHING in. the logs just show that each connextion is getting denied.can anyone help pls?
<Snellgrove> graveson:  I suspect the easiest way is not by Ubuntu, but to look at the manual for your motherboard / ethernet card and your router :)
<MadMerC> hi ppls how do i find out the ip of someone conected to my pc ???
<Snellgrove> have a google, graveson if you have the model numbers or whatever :)
<eegore> is there an improved nvidia script in dapper
<Stromham> hmmm i would say look at hardware in the control panel but that only works in windows :P
<pekay> !X11
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<usama> Snellgrove, http://pastebin.ca/71195
<eegore> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<MadMerC> how do i find the ip of someone who is remotely logged into my pc ????
<Snellgrove> hmmmm @ usama !  strange.    not on a wireless connection are you?
<Snellgrove> does it always error on this same package?
<Stromham> madmerc: your machine is safe you have to open the ports for someone to get on your computer
<ferreus> Hello, i'm missing lot's of developer's man pages on latest ubuntu disk. for example there's no "man syslog" and etc
<Stromham> usama: what wifi card are you installing
<ferreus> i want to work on ubuntu linux
<MadMerC> no my mate is logged into my pc with SSH but i wanna know how to find his ip out
<usama> Snellgrove, no i am on dialup
<usama> Stromham, no nothing
<Lord-ChewY> you'd think that doubling a cpu's registers would make a difference
<gdb> MadMerC: Open a terminal and run 'w'
<Lord-ChewY> yet amd64 is no better
<jrib> ferreus: you need manpages-dev
<neopsyche> anyone home?
<ferreus> Thank's alot
<gdb> I'm listening to the Ubuntu podcast thinggy and I'm surprised that they're mispronouncing it.
<Snellgrove> hmm so goes wrong at a random point during this, usama?
<Snellgrove> how is it pronounced, gdb ?  I never know lol
<neopsyche> hmm #javascript seems quiet
<Stromham> gdb: is it a pocast to do with ubuntu? if so can i get the url?
<usama> Snellgrove, sorry?
<Snellgrove> I generally pronounce it "ubuntoo"
<jrib> !pronounce
<ubotu> Ubuntu is pronounced "oo-BOON-too"  See http://www.ubuntu.com/support/faq
<Snellgrove> ah
<Snellgrove> usama:  does it always go wrong at the same point, or anywhere during the apt-get update?
<Stromham> i think its u boo tuu thats how i say it
<gdb> It's not "oo-BUN-too" it's "oo-BOON-too" -- not only is this documented in the help files, it's also pronouced properly by Tim Modise in the "Experience ubuntu.ogg" video on the installed system.
<gdb> Well, by Tim Modise and Nelson Mandela.
<usama> Snellgrove, the bz2 error is appearing only this time and the duplicate line error is coming always
<Snellgrove> being an african word,  I suppose it would be something more like oo-boon-too not you-bun-tu / you-bun-too
<gdb> Stromham: You're losing an 'n' in there ;-)
<gdb> Snellgrove: That's right.
<gdb> oo-BOON-too
<Stromham> snellgrove: you do have a point :(
<Snellgrove> strange, usama..   might want to put this on the forums as I am not sure what the problem is really
<usama> Snellgrove, ok
<gdb> Then again, everyone I know says oo-BUN-too. :-/
<Snellgrove> I think the dupplicate line is not helpful
<gdb> And so did I until I read the documetnation!
<gdb> documentation
<usama> Snellgrove,
<Snellgrove> as its not a real problem, its just being caused by this bzip error
<usama> ok
<usama> can i install automatix on hoary?
<gdb> You do not want to use automatix.  Please use easyubuntu.
<Snellgrove> not sure, I think that first came out on Breezy ....possibly.     if you are on dial-up consider ordering a breezy or, even better.. a Dapper CD :)
<Snellgrove> as long as dapper supports your modem that is
<gdb> http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<usama> Snellgrove, i have ordered dapper but it will take time (you know)
<anilruby> install Dapper from Berrzy directly CD install possible?
<Snellgrove> ah I see :)
<anilruby> install Dapper from Berrzy directly CD install possible?
<anilruby> can I install Ubuntu Dapper Drake CD from my current Ubuntu 5.10 like "apt-get update ..." such
<anilruby> install Dapper from Berrzy directly CD install possible?
<gdb> anilruby: More or less, yes, but that's not how it will work.
<gdb> !tell anilruby about upgrade
<gdb> You can edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file, change every "breezy" reference to "dapper", run apt-get update and then apt-get dist-ugprade
<anilruby> tell me about upgrade!
<Snellgrove> anilruby:   to upgrade, to want to change the words "breezy" to "dapper" in your /etc/apt/sources.list file, and then do a "sudo apt-get update" and then do a "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and then wait...a while :D
<icefeldt> how can i run a programm at startup with a slight delay (~5 seconds)?
<Snellgrove> lol gdb beat me too it :D
<gdb> make sure you use dist-upgrade and not upgrade or your system may be unbootable
<gdb> Snellgrove: hehe
<Stromham> lol
<gdb> Personally, I think installing from the live CD is fun. :-)  But I keep /home on a separate partition, too. :-)
<jrib> icefeldt: sleep 5 && program
<Stromham> gdb: i tried the livecd and it was slow and choppy :(
<eegore> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items and has been reported to break your system while doing that, please see http://help.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead.
<Snellgrove> Stromham:  CD's can only transfer ~7mb a second
<icefeldt> jrib: and where do i configure that?
<Snellgrove> so O/S will run very slow from a CD!
<gdb> Stromham: using the CD or upgrading from it?
<gdb> er you can't upgrade from it so forget i asked that
<Snellgrove> gdb:  - good practise there :) I also have my /home on a separate hard drive, so I can hose the O/S easily without losing my data
<jrib> icefeldt: system > preferences > sessions > startup, if it doesn't let you put the command like that, just make a script and run that
<anilruby>  installing from the live CD is too slow? What is the experience of others?
<tdn> How do I get wireless lan with WPA-PSK to work in Ubuntu? I wan't to be able to easily shift between the networks where I go.
<icefeldt> jrib: iokay
<gdb> Snellgrove: Yes, I can cleanly install the system and be running again in about 20 minutes.  I keep /home on a mirror and then the OS on a single disk.  The machine has 3 drives total for that reason.
<gdb> anilruby: Installing from CD takes me about 10 minutes.
<gdb> And regardless, you can use the system normally during the installation.  Firefox, xchat, etc, is all there.  Albiet it will load slowly, but will run normally once loaded.
<Stromham> gdb: well it depends on the amount of ram you have
<solstice> i got syslog filled with dhcp request to my modem (which does not have a dhcpd)  how to remove that ?
<anilruby> gdbm what is your RAM?
<anilruby> my RAM is 256MB!
<anilruby>  installing from the live CD is too slow? What is the experience of others?
<gdb> Installing on a 2GB machine took about 10 minutes, installing on a 384 MB machine took about a half hour.
<Stromham> anilruby: you should be fine
<Stromham> you need 192 to do it
<anilruby> I am asking gdb about RAM?
<rdz> tdn, silly question: can you write my name, when you got an answer? i'm interested in exactly the same
<gdb> anilruby: I answered anilruby about RAM?
<gdb> ;-)
<gdb> The 384MB machine is a really old laptop (Tecra 8000).
<Stromham> anilruby: its faster to use the alternate iso image
<tdn> rdz, sure thing. Although I don't think I will get an answer. This problem seems difficult to solve :(
<odres> just a question does realplayer (latest version) support Alsa ?
<thirdalbum> When you insert the alternate CD, Breezy will recognise it and ask you if you want to start the package manager and add the CD to your sources.list
<gdb> anilruby: Regardless, installing on a 256MB machine is going to be slow regardless of method used.  And yes, doing a text install from Alternatives will be faster than using the Live CD.
<rdz> tdn, seems like it is not the first time you ask this here....
<lamego> anilruby, also do not expect to run ubuntu smoothly with such a low memory capacity
<afflux> nabend...
<gdb> anilruby: You might check out xubuntu, also.
<Stromham> lamego: im running very fast on a 192 mb of ram
<Awesome-o2000> is it possible to turn kernel preemption off without recompiling the kernel?
<whyami> what is the KDE equivalent for gnome's file-roller?
<gdb> anilruby: It uses the XFCE desktop which is more appropriate on a low memory machine.
<Hexidigital_> odres:: i think it does (not ENTIRELY positive, though)
<lamego> Stromham, with gnome ?
<Stromham> lamego: yep
<icefeldt> jrib: jrib it didnt work. the program (startcompiz.sh) didnt start
<lamego> strange :P
<icefeldt> jrib: can you tell me how i do it other way? (with scrippt?)
<anilruby> yeah Ubuntu on 256MB is faster than 521MB !!!!!!
<anilruby> actually its same
<anilruby> coz its linux
<Stromham> ubuntu is fast on any system
<Snellgrove> the more the merrier, I say.. with RAM  lol
<Snellgrove> I've only got 1GB but I want a 2nd ;) for using Hugin and VMWare
<void^> have a lot of swap space, increase swappiness :)
<Stromham> lol faster than xp ever was
<Inferus> im on 2gb and i dont notice it being that much faster than any other OS i've used ;/
<Hexidigital_> anilruby:: i have 512 on my laptop and 1536 on my server, and my laptop seems faster sometimes
<tdn> rdz, I tried getting help for this some time when I was running 5.10. Now I hoped there would be some response.
<funkmaster> how do i install svn so i can use it?
<tdn> funkmaster, apt-get install subversion
<rdz> funkmaster, sudo apt-get installl subversion
<funkmaster> ah oki thx a lot :D
<Stromham> lol
<delcoyote> hi all need some advice please, with nfs. to setup /etc/exports, /etc/hosts.allow etc, need to create this files?
<nbt> it's possible to make ubuntu's live cd load ati x700 drivers; installing nothing in the hdd ?
<grimboy> My rhythmbox icon no longer shows up.
<Hexidigital_> i use gnome on my server; how can i make my server use the text login instead of the graphical, since i dont use graphical that often?
<anilruby> if I lost my MBR during install, tell me method to boot into Windows XP!
<anilruby> floppy method
<tdn> anilruby, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MistaED> hey is it better to just run gnome when you run nautilus and maybe gnome-panel on top of xfce?
<gdb> Hexidigital_: change the initdefault to runlevel 3 in /etc/inittab
<void^> delcoyote: install nfs-kernel-server
<gdb> Hexidigital_: then do $ sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<delcoyote> thanks void^
<icefeldt> how can i start a program at startup with a 10 sec delay?
<Hexidigital_> gdb:: thanks! appreciate it
<gdb> Hexidigital_: Sure thing!
<grimboy> icefeldt, sleep 10; foo
<MistaED> because on this old 128mb ram laptop, xubuntu runs alright but having gnome-panel and nautilus greatly improves usability
<anilruby> hwo to boot into Windows XP if I lost MBR!
<lamego> icefeldt, create a script with a sleep 10, and call it from /etc/rc.local
<thomas> hallo
<MistaED> so i just installed gnome over the top and now it's slow :(
<Stromham> mistaed: try ubuntu im running it fine right now without problems
<thomas> was ist soll
<grimboy> MistaED, Yeah, bad idea.
<Stromham> 192 mb here
<gdb> anilruby: boot from your windows cd, go into rescue mode, and run "fixmbr" I believe it is, but you won't be able to boot back into Linux without reinstalling Grub using the live CD
<lamego> MistaED, gnome is more demanding
<thomas> was
<icefeldt> lamego: how do i do that? i just want to run "startcompiz.sh" 10 secs after startup.
<thomas> cd
<gdb> anilruby: the DOS command "fdisk /mbr" will also fix it.
<Hexidigital_> gdm:: make "id:2:initdefault:" "id:2:initdefault:3"?
<gdb> MistaED: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce.php
<thomas> hallo
<gdb> Hexidigital_: No, change the 2 to a 3.
<gnomefreak> icefeldt: please read the link that you will have in your pm for instructions on that
<lamego> icefeldt, that is not the way it should be done for compiz, please read the howto for compiz/xgl
<gnomefreak> !xgl > icefeldt
<gdb> id:3:initdefault"
<Hexidigital_> gdb:: ah, thanks again
<Larsson-Sweden> Is there something wrong with the 2.6.15-25-686 kernel? People in the forums are talking about it.
<MistaED> lamego: i don't know why it's so demanding, redhat have put gnome onto that $100 laptop
<gdb> er without the ", it's a :
<gdb> hehe
<gnomefreak> Larsson-Sweden: not really
<MistaED> i can't get dad to use xfce, it can't go onto samba shares or put icons onto the desktop without hassles and the menu keeps disappearing
<lamego> MistaED, the $100 latop has > 256 MBs and the storage is faster than your IDE
<icefeldt> lamego: i have read this. and i did like its documented there, but when i put startcompiz.sh in the autostart (like it is told me to) the desktop doenst load!
<grimboy> I've lost my rhythmbox icon when it's iconized. Really, why might this be.
<gdb> grimboy: because it exited?  are you sure it's running?
<lamego> icefeldt, the startcompiz.sh is expected to be run by gdm when you select a login, not from the system startup
<MistaED> would putting a tiny-x server on there improve the performance instead of running xorg7?
<lamego> icefeldt, I have tested the howto and it dir work fine
<grimboy> gdb: Well I can hear music, and at startup the window shows.
<gdb> ah ok
<gdb> well, poop
<gnomefreak> icefeldt: we also have a channel #ubuntu-xgl for more help with xgl
<grimboy> Where's the icon for rhythmbox?
<grimboy> (like the image)
<xiaochuan> j
<xiaochuan> who can help me?
<icefeldt> lamego: okayi think i used a wrong term. i have entered startcompiz into system ---> session --> startup programs. but when i do that, the desktiop doesnt load. just a brown screen
<gnomefreak> xiaochuan: noone can unless you give us something to help you with
<xiaochuan> okay wait
<delcoyote> can i save a windows image from hardrive, with ubuntu live cd? using nfs transfering all data to other ubuntu machine?
<lamego> icefeldt, so it must be an issue with compiz, it will be better by putting it into the system startup
<xiaochuan> I install lumaqq but it's not running !!
<delcoyote> windows with ntfs file system(i think)
<gnomefreak> xiaochuan: how did you install it?
<icefeldt> lamego: when is dont have it in there, run the desktop and start comiz manually it loads fine
<lamego> delcoyote, you can do it use some linux utilities, but you should look for ntfsclone or gfu
<icefeldt> lamego: thats why i wanted a delay
<gdb> delcoyote: You likely can.  If you can do it with the default installed system, you can do it with the live CD.
<xUNAx> hello
<xUNAx> i upgraded my box to dapper, and ssh pubkey auth is not working anymore
<delcoyote> thanks lamego  gdb  ill check all this, trying to save someones data from not bootable win install
<lamego> xUNAx, you you mean authentication without requesting a password ?
<xUNAx> i haven't found anything special on the web about that
<xUNAx> yeah
<xUNAx> it used to work before the update
<xUNAx> and it's broken for every user
<xUNAx> so i tried with the root account (bad idea, i know)
<gdb> delcoyote: Check by booting the live cd then mounting the windows partition as type ntfs.  If that works, then it's simple to move the data.  Make sure to give -o,ro to the mount command line to mount it read-only.
<xUNAx> and it worked
<lamego> delcoyote, oh, If you don't need a disk image you can just copy using nautilus
<xUNAx> lamego : it's working for root, but not for the users
<gdb> ala $ sudo mount -t ntfs -o,ro /dev/windowsparition /mnt
<gdb> er partition
<lamego> xUNAx, you will to put your new keys into the ssh key files
<lamego> because after the reinstalling your system got a new ssh key
<gnomefreak> xiaochuan: if you cant answer the questions im not gonna beable to help you
<xUNAx> lamego : i even wiped out the .ssh dir and recreated the authorized_keys file, and i checked the permissions
<Angel_Dex> Helloo!!!
<delcoyote> thanks gdb lamego  im going to try, dont prommess anything :-D
<lamego> xUNAx, it should work
<xiaochuan> install look the guide
<gdb> delcoyote: :-)
<grimboy> Is there a way using apt of repairing packages without removing and reinstalling them?
<xUNAx> lamego :  i tried that :)
<gdb> grimboy: apt-get -f install
<xUNAx> oh
<xUNAx> lamego : oh wait
<gnomefreak> xiaochuan: what type of file format was it?
<xUNAx> lamego : u mean the ubuntu upgrade has changed the server's ssh key ?
<lamego> yes it did
<xiaochuan> what type of file ?
<lamego> well i mean, it may have done
<xUNAx> lamego : but how is this related to the .ssh/authorized_keys of the user ?
<xiaochuan> what type of file?
<lamego> anyway. you can use ssh -vv to troubleshoot
<gdb> An upgrade shouldn't change it, but a clean install would have.
<lamego> the ssh verbose is really detailed
<xUNAx> lamego : i did that
<gnomefreak> xiaochuan: did you use apt-get install or did you download it froma  website?
<xUNAx> lamego : i did a -vvv (debug3) and it says :
<xiaochuan> year  download just
<xUNAx> lamego : should i paste it here? it's pretty verbose
<lamego> xUNAx, pastebin
<xiaochuan> download just
<lamego> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<xUNAx> ok
<gnomefreak> xiaochuan: from a website?
<gnomefreak> xiaochuan: what is your native language?
<xiaochuan> chinese
<gnomefreak> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<xUNAx> lamego : it's pasted
<xUNAx> lamego : the auth negociation is at the end and it goes :  debug2: we did not send a packet, disable method
<lamego> erm, whats the pastebin link for it ?
<xUNAx> oh sure
<xUNAx> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16431
<xUNAx> sorry
<xUNAx> (first time here)
<lamego> :P
<xUNAx> i really don't know what line 110 means
<dayer> Hi all, how I could install linux-headers-2.6.12-10-amd64-k8 in Dapper? I've upgraded from Breezy, the new Kernel not run very well X mode and I need compile a modules sin the old kernel
<lamego> xUNAx, ops, sorry, I mean you need to debug on the server side, where it checks for the authorized_keys entry
<xUNAx> okay
<lamego> you need to run sshd with debug there
<gnomefreak> DRYKISS: can you please stop chnaging you nick so often
<xUNAx> lamego : okay
<xUNAx> lamego : what i don't understand is that it's working with root and not any user
<garryF> Seems the headers are in the repositories or in build-essentials
<icefeldt> okay, new problem. how can i automatically start a program, depending on which session i chose (XGL or Gnome) ??
<xUNAx> lamego : i mean IF it was a security change, it should be the other way around
<lamego> xUNAx, that is strange
<DRYKISS> gnomefreak: sorry i mistyped it a couple of times
<bluefusion> hey everyone can someone help pls
<bluefusion> my sound card doesnt work
<Otacon22> hi all
<lamego> xUNAx, well, yes it is the client change causing the problem, but to understand what was is the problem you will need to look into the server side
<BCK14> bluefusion: be more specific
<grimboy> Wow, even reinstalling rhythmbox doesn't work.
<bluefusion> whenever  thy to play something it says i don't have the plugin installed
<garryF> Is the speaker icon to the left od the date red as in muted?
<bluefusion> i try
<bluefusion> not thy
<j-j> hi all im quite new to ubuntu and linux could any one pls help with a wifi issue im having problems setting up my wireless network  the network card is a d-link dwl g520+ there does not seem to be any problems there i have tried the process as described in the wiki wifi docs to no avail im sitting right by the router but every time i disconnect the ethernet i lose the connection any ides?
<bluefusion> no, not muted im not that dumb
<xUNAx> lamego : i understand. But the clients have not changed; all i did was the upgrade on the ubuntu box. i'm changing the verbose level of sshd...
<lamego> xUNAx, they sent key was /Users/local_user/.ssh/id_dsa
<Otacon22> I am a python programmer; i want to create a gdesklet using python; I haven't find documentationt abount this ... someoune can help me about this?
<garryF> I did not imply that you were dumb. There are many sight impaired users.
<bluefusion> i have a unique onboard card that needs special drivers for windoze
<lamego> xUNAx, there must have been some change on the sshd configuration during the upgrade
<icefeldt> j-j: install wifi radar
<bluefusion> i dunno about ubuntu, but it won't work.
<Otacon22> pls, if you want to tell me something write my nick, else i will never see it...
<jenda> Can you recommend an easy to use ftp client? (graphical if possible, or EASY to use CLI)
<lamego> there are several settings on /etc/ssh/ssh_config related to the access keys
<bluefusion> when i instaled 6.06 from cd, i tried .ogg file in examples and it had video but no sound.
<muszek> hi
<garryF> So, please don't put words in my mouth or assume judgement. You can see help from another.
<Jowi> jenda: gftp
<lamego> !mpe3
<ubotu> I know nothing about mpe3
<lamego> !mp3
<laney> np: The Infinity Project - Under The Overtones
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<j-j> icefeldt, will try thanks
<extern> when executing nautilus script on a file, it only specifies the name of file for the script, but no the path. How can I find the path?
<lamego> nautilus script ?
<lamego> you mean a shell script ?
<burepe2> When I start my comp it is getting to a screen with options (like a list to access bios and such) but it is just stopping there. The keyboard won't let me type in any of the options, the hard disk won't boot and the live cd won't boot. Before, I had "no disk" error that was not letting me boot the hard disk but I used the live cd to boot the hard disk, but now I am getting nothing. Any suggestion?
<bluefusion> now its not on the livecd i get nothing. zip. it just says that it doesn't have the plugin.
<extern> lamego, yes
<gnomefreak> Skwid__: stop join with so many names
<lamego> extern, I am not sure you want the current_dir=`pwd`
<muszek> I can't connect to vsftpd with users that don't have a valid shell (e.g. ones that have /bin/false as shell), so I _must_ "enable" shell access for all of my ftp users.  I don't have this problem on my CentOS server (users with false shell can connect to vsftpd).  Does anyone know what to do?
<Jowi> burepe2: your BIOS has got options to stop the computer from booting if it finds a hardware error. you can have a faulty keyboard or something
<lamego> muszek, you can setup /bin/false as a valid shell
<garryF> Try easybuntu, if you google for it, its the second link from the top welcome to easybuntu. It might help the sound issue.
<muszek> lamego: how do I do it?
<lamego> muszek, add it to /etc/shells
<garryF> It's a script
<muszek> lamego: thanks
<stefg> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<bluefusion> anyone help me?!
<bluefusion> read up
<extern> lamego, I'm executing the script on one file on my desktop, but the $PWD is set to my home directory, not my desktop
<lamego> bluefusion, we already pointed you several solutions
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<lamego> the mp3 and easyubuntu suggestions
<ompaul> gnomefreak, he was at that last evening
<[sad] Low_E> hello
<garryF> Uboto was not so critical of Easyubuntu last week.
<bluefusion> oh u talk to me
<Detox> hey folks I am setting up ubuntu server and a file is missiing after isntall ,, it is /etc/default/saslauthd what prog dows it belon to and how do i get it back?
<Jowi> burepe2: check that all cables/connectors inside the computer are well fixed as well as the keyboard, mouse etc.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@bas1-montreal42-1177928411.dsl.bell.ca]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<lamego> extern, ok, I dont't rember how you can get the full path name of the script which is being executed :(
<Low_E> question: ubuntu desktop .. how can i change grub-default-OS?
<ompaul> gnomefreak, in our unregged channe;
<lamego> Low_E, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gnomefreak> i dropped him from there
<stefg> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<xUNAx> lamego : i increased the verbose level of sshd
<Low_E> lamego, thx, I found that file allready but do not know how I should edit it
<lamego> xUNAx, it should mention it is checking the key against .aurhotized_keys
<xUNAx> lamego : and THANK YOU, that was the place to look for
<lamego> :)
<lamego> I had enough troubles with ssh keys to learn it the hard way :P
<stefg> Low_E: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<xUNAx> lamego : actually it has nothing to do with the upgrade : for some reason (and i think i'm the reason) the /home has non standard rights, and therefore sshd refused to take keys from the users
<burepe2> Jowi: there is a small white and bliue cable. I don't know what it is for or where to connect it.
<lamego> ah ok :)
<xUNAx> lamego : as /root is not beneath the /home tree; it worked fine
<xUNAx> lamego : it's all fixed now, thanks again :D
<lamego> np :)
<xUNAx> lamego : and i was blaming dapper... ssshhh
<extern> lamego, I've noticed that on desktop the working directory is always the home directory, is it possible to change it to desktop?
<lamego> extern, I believe that can be conigured on the launcher, but I am not sure, if is not then its a nautilus default
<lamego> configured i mean
<Low_E> stefg, what is "gksudo"?? never heard of this comm before
<Detox> hey folks I am setting up ubuntu server and a file is missiing after isntall ,, it is /etc/default/saslauthd what prog dows it belon to and how do i get it back?
<lamego> but erm, if the launcher is on the desktop, why do you need to find is path ?
<garryF> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using sudo {guiapp}
<lamego> gallag, man gksudo
<Jowi> burepe2: impossible for me to know what kind of cable that is without having the computer in front of me.
<anilruby> I think it is the breaking Ubuntu Dapper Desktop CD is a defective one http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=140
<extern> lamego, what launcher?
<garryF> Hmm, I use sudo a lot. Suddenly, there is some issue with sudo?
<Awesome-o2000> is there any way to disable kernel preemption without recompiling the kernel?
<lamego> extern, sorry, you are executing the script directly from the desktop without creating a launcher for it ?
<Hexidigital> i'm trying to disable GDM at boot... i edited /etc/inittab to id:3:initdefault , but didn't work, any ideas?
<stefg> gksudo is the graphical version of sudo... e.g. comes in handy when you use the ALT-F2 dialog to start an app and neet superuser privileges
<anilruby> also checkout for problems http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192136
<anilruby> Dont use Ubuntu 6.6 LTS desktop cds!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Jowi> Hexidigital: see if a link to gdm exist in /etc/rc3.d and remove it
<extern> lamego, I'm right clicking on a file, then going to script submenu and then select my script
<Hexidigital> Jowi: thanks... will check that, and restart to test
<Hexidigital> exit
<Hexidigital> whoops :(
<extern> it works fien when runing not directly from desktop, but from nautilus file browser
<lamego> Hexidigital, mv /etc/init.d/gdm /etc/init.d/gsm.disabled
<burepe2> Anyone know what the short thin bluewire and whitewire twisted cable does? It connects one end to the cdrom and other to the motherboard I think.
<lamego> ops gdm
<garryF> Its the cd audio cable
<Jowi> lamego: not a good idea if he still want gdm to start on rc2.d
<burepe2> Thanks garryF
<lamego> ah, sorry, I thaught he wanted to disabled it :|
<garryF> burepe2 Welcome
<anilruby> Dont use Ubuntu 6.6 LTS desktop cds!!!!!!!!!!!!
<anilruby> I think it is the breaking Ubuntu Dapper Desktop CD is a defective one http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=140
<lamego> anilruby, what is your problem !?
<garryF> I prefer the alternate cd myself for installs. It has more options.
<anilruby> anuybody have installed Dapper with Live CD?
<finalbeta> I want to move my Desktop from XP to ubuntu, but first I would like to test wetter ubuntu can use the TV card. Can I test this from the live CD? what software do I need?
<Bazzi> anilruby several times
<lamego> anilruby, me and 90% of the people here, I guess
<Bazzi> finalbeta: what tv card is it?
<lamego> finalbeta, I don't know which software you need, but yes you should be able to test it from the liveCD
<anilruby> but in my case all 10 live cds dont work
<stefg> finalbeta: What card is it?
<finalbeta> Bazzi, sry can't even say, it's a medion PC.
<lamego> anilruby, that is clearly a problem on what you are doing, please stop being lame and reporting a problem which is specific to your procedure
<Bazzi> ooo
<garryF> I did and it works for me, the live cd. Strange.
<lamego> there is no general problem with the ubuntu live cd
<Bazzi> finalbeta: then just try with the livecd and hope it is recognized automagically
<garryF> Ouch, or maybe there is a hardware issue with his system.
<lamego> what happens, they don't boot, is that the problem ?
<anilruby> any doumented problem with Dapper Live CD yet?
<Hexidigital> thanks Jowi that worked
<nbjayme> hello, is there a zenity feature that would display terminal output like the one in synaptic (when you view details)?
<Bazzi> finalbeta: you can see by using "lspci" or similar commands whether it has been detected
<Jowi> you're welcome Hexidigital
<finalbeta> Bazzi, I'm running the live cd on it now. Impressed it even booted up correctly, don't know where to go look for the card tho.
<lamego> anilruby, described your problem instead of making dumb sentences and dumb questions
<garryF> should be a readme in the livecd.
<anilruby> lamego no, it hangs while choosing country time
<Hexidigital> gotta go.. have a great day everyone
<Bazzi> finalbeta: theres also a device manager like in windows
<finalbeta> Just found it
<stefg> finalbeta: so it's a DVB-T card? Even if it's not working from the Live-CD, chances are that all it takes is a firmware-file to make it going
<lamego> anilruby, if you have a problem with the livecd and you aren't able to debug or identify it, just download the alternate CD
<burepe2> lamego: how can you test a tv card from the live cd? Can you load the driver in a live cd?
<adam0509> hello, do someone have a voodoo 3 here ??
<lamego> burepe2, if it is a loadable kernel module, yes I think you can, but I don't have any experiencie with tv cards...
<anilruby> lamego, I live in India, downloading is impossible with d/w speed 6kBps
<burepe2> lamego: I got my tv tuner card working but it was hard
<lamego> burepe2, you can google for your specific card model and linux, you should find some tips
<finalbeta> Bazzi: stefg : SAA7134 Video Broadcast Decoder, Philips Semiconductors, Creatix Polymedia GmbH , in the device manager it does seem to have a driver linked to it.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<anilruby> which is Better macOS X or Ubuntu Dapper Drake?
<Bazzi> I wouldn't know a tv receiver software for linux though
<lamego> anilruby, STOP doing dumb questions on the channel !
<Bazzi> maybe vlc can do it
<stefg> should be supported
<xUNAx> anilruby : on ppc or x86?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*]  by ompaul
<Jowi> anilruby: #ubuntu-offtopic might be for you :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@70.53.194.219]  by ompaul
<garryF> Hmmm, Which is beter black berry cobbler or Peach pie? Its all a matter of preference. Ask ten different folks which os is better and you might get fifteen different answers.
<anilruby> Ok! I am quittin, have a nice day/night for you all!!!!
<anilruby> on x86!
<funghetto> ciao
<garryF> I would guess the one you don't have to pay big bucks for, since the idea is to get away from wallet monopoly.
<burepe2> finalbeta: I think I have a very similar card to you
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<burepe2> finalbeta: does the card have a sticker with boxes and a check mark under ntfs
<funghetto> nesuno italiano
<finalbeta> burepe2: I don't believe so.
<funghetto> nessuno
<Awesome-o2000> ugh - its going to take hours and hours to compile a new kernel on a p266mmx isnt it? is there a precompiled i386 kernel without preempt in it available via apt-get?
<burepe2> finalbeta: do you know what driver you need?
<Jowi> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<tuotuo> anybody can help me?
<finalbeta> burepe2: info.linux.driver in the device manager gives me : saa7134 . SO I thing it's installed correctly.
<ompaul> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<burepe2> finalbeta: you can download mythtv, xawtv, and tvtime
<lamego> tuotuo, ask
<finalbeta> burepe2: thnx, needed some program to test
<amund> anyone know how nautilus handles mouning of samba shares? I'm looking for the actual mount path...
<Lord-ChewY> what is the command to check my kernel version?
<garryF> uname -r
<stefg> finalbeta: check 'dmesg' if there's a 'frontend' recoginized to be sure
<tuotuo> i have installed the Macromedia flash plugin pour mozilla, but i still can't play flash with my browser firefox
<ompaul> Lord-ChewY, uname -r
<Jowi> Lord-ChewY: uname -r
<burepe2> finalbeta: I had the same driver but I had do install it by hand
<garryF> Everyone loves those easy answers.
<lamego> amund, I don't know about nautilus, but you can setup samba shares mount points on /etc/fstab
<stefg> !flash
<ubotu> For lots of multimedia issues this page has the useful information you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  see also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - Please use free formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lamego> tuotuo, or try with easyubuntu
<tuotuo> thanks
<tuotuo> but what's easyubuntu?
<burepe2> finalbeta: what country do you live in? The settings in the programs change depending on what system the country uses. Like ntfs, pal and others
<amund> lamego: Do you know if theres some way to make fstab mounts handle disconnects? This is why I want to use gnome's way...
<antoine_lug> bonjours a tous
<finalbeta> burepe2: Belgium
<antoine_lug> voila j'ai un probleme
<grimboy> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<mrmist> hi guys :)
<stefg> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<tuotuo> i use ubuntu
<antoine_lug> impossible de mont la une partion sous ubuntu
<moses> hello
<moses> anybody can i ask a question?
<garryF> I tried easyubuntu and I played a video and the video and sound were hilariously out of sync. Someone blamed easyubuntu and then I found out, that it was the video itself that was created out of sync!
<lamego> amund, define "handle disconnects"
<garryF> no
<grimboy> moses, Yup
<extern> where can I specify default application to open files of one extension?
<burepe2> finalbeta: so if you think the driver is loaded, can you watch tv?
<burepe2> do you have a program?
<mrmist> Any way to make my laptop function correctly when connecting an external screen ?
<burepe2> extern: right click and choose in the properties
<finalbeta> burepe2: I'm on the live CD? i'll try to "install" a program to watch now
<bluefusion> hi again
<moses> can i install ubuntu on a machine that has a 2mb vcard?
<burepe2> finalbeta: does the live cd have a tvtuner program included?
<lamego> moses, assuming there is a X driver for it, yes
<monomaniacpat> Yo, yo, yo. My dist-upgrade quit after failing to install and run firestarter... little help?
<stefg> moses, the limiting factor is RAM...
<bluefusion> i installed all codecs, now i can play files but i still not hearing them. no possibility of external(speaker) failure.
<moses> what x? lamgo
<finalbeta> burepe2: not that I can see
<burepe2> finalbeta: you can't install on a live cd so..
<Jowi> moses: you should be able to, but your choice of resolutions might be small
<moses> it has 128mb of ram
<klue> I've installed SCIM and got a SCIM button tray ikon, but nothing happens when I click it, and ctrl+space won't trigger the panel. any ideas?
<moses> i see
<moses> that video card doesnt work on xp
<burepe2> finalbeta: then I don't think you can view it with a live cd
<funkmaster> hey ppl, sorry for the noob question, but i need to recompile ffmpeg with amr support, i used synaptic packet manager to install ffmpeg sometime ago, how can add the amr suport to it now?
<finalbeta> burepe2: I have gig ram, I'll try
<moses> xp only accepts 4mb minimum
<stefg> moses: you might give xubuntu a try...
<finalbeta> 1.5gig ram
<moses> hmmm
<extern> burepe2, thanks
<bluefusion> sum1
<Jowi> moses: you should at least be able to chose the vesa driver.
<t3rror> what command is used for making an iso out of a cd in your cdrom?
<moses> hmm ok..
<amund> lamego: when a disconnect happens, e.i cable drop. the whole catalog will freeze, and everything trying to use it.
<M4D3X> hello all
<Jowi> moses: xp requires 800x600 in resolution if I'm not mistaken. 2mb should be enough for 640x480
<lamego> catalog you could look at the samba mount options
<burepe2> finalbeta: That card has the same chip and uses the same driver as my card. I am almost positive you can get it to work
<M4D3X> i need some help!!!
<Inferus> guys
<Inferus> What is linux like for TVtuning
<M4D3X> first time linux/unbuntu user!!
<lamego> erm i meant, amund
<Usunny> M4D3X try asking the question ...
<Inferus> I have a usb tv tuner, a avermedia one
<lamego> M4D3X, apt-cache search tv
<bluefusion> somebody!!!!!! i installed all codecs listed on site, now i can play music but not hear it. no audio hardware failure.
<Inferus> will i be able to get it running on ubuntu
<M4D3X> ok i would like to get a dvd to work!!
<garryF> bluefusion: Try EasyUbuntu
<moses> and how about ubuntu?
<burepe2> finalbeta: belgium pal b/h
<moses> what resolution does it require?
<burepe2> !tv
<Inferus> hello garryF  :)
<ubotu> I know nothing about tv
<burepe2> !tvtuner
<ubotu> I know nothing about tvtuner
<moses> jowi
<bluefusion> garryF: i have installed codecs. its drivers for my card thats prob.
<lamego> moses, use the LiveCD and try it
<stefg> M4D3X: let easyubuntu do that for you
<Usunny> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<garryF> Hiya Inferus :)
<klue> !scim
<moses> hmmm
<Inferus> lo dood
<ubotu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<moses> ok..
<kditty> is it possible to edit an existing shockwave flash file in ubuntu?
<burepe2> anyone know that tvtuner card settings page
<burepe2> ?
<M4D3X> stefg what is it?
<monomaniacpat> can anyone tell me what to do when the dist upgrade fails when trying to install and then run firstarter?
<ompaul> !mythtv
<ubotu> mythtv is for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<stefg> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<Jowi> moses: you can use 640x480.
<ompaul> burepe2, ^^ read that from ubotu
<moses> can i try hacking an xp on my network through a hub?
<garryF> bluefusion I was hoping that the script might install a working driver for you.
<burepe2> theanks opal
<moses> 640x480 on ubuntu?jowi
<funkmaster> tvtime and xawtv r nice for watchin tv
<bluefusion> ah. how i get easyubuntu
<xiaochuan> sudo apt-get install scim scim-modules-socket scim-modules-table scim-pinyin scim-tables-zh scim-input-pad
<Inferus> what about mythTV funkmaster ?
<lamego> moses, this channel is not for dumb questions
<burepe2> not the soft but the driver settings
<garryF> sec ...
<Snellgrove> monomaniacpat: maybe uninstall firestarter, do the dist-upgrade and then try installing it after the dist is upgraded..   don't know, let me check if firestarter is even available in dapper :)
<funkmaster> for watching just tv a little overkill
<moses> ok
<monomaniacpat> stefg: are you saying I should install firestarter through easyubuntu?
<ompaul> bluefusion, join the channel #easyubuntu
<moses> on command prompt
<moses> i use net view
<Inferus> heh heh
<funkmaster> but if u want a pvr in it then mythtv is ok, but i would actually opt for freevo
<garryF> http://users.on.net/~goetz/EasyUbuntu/
<xiaochuan> System show not found the scim??
<monomaniacpat> Snellgrove: thanks. I'll try that.
<funkmaster> i use it myself
<stefg> monomaniacpat: no, i meant M4D3X
<bluefusion> ta garryF
<moses> but on terminal what is the equivalent of "net view"
<Jowi> moses: yeah. I use that resolution on an old computer. it's enough for a basic window manager like icewm, but for gnome you might find the lack of screen real estate limiting
<Inferus> funkmaster, you obviously know a lot about tv tuning
<garryF> bluefusion welcome.
<Snellgrove> firestarter is available, monomaniacpat in my dapper repo's - I did an apt-cache search firestarter.
<Snellgrove> program for firewall management?
<funkmaster> well not a lot, just using it myself, it's very easy
<gnomefreak> !firestarter
<M4D3X> sudo apt-get install subversion cd ; svn checkout svn://freecontrib.org/easyubuntu gksudo easyubuntu/trunk/easyubuntu.py
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<M4D3X> whats this?!?!?!?!
<Inferus> how would I go about setting up one of these... AVerTV USB 2.0 - USB TV -
<Inferus> also, do you find linux is better at tv reception funkmaster ?
<Inferus> my windows pc has difficulty detecting a signal
<funkmaster> euw i don't know about a usb tv card, mine is pci, but as long as it is recognized in ur system u should have no problems
<monomaniacpat> OK, firestarter was installed (didn't think it was) - do I just restart dist-upgrade? it won't d/l again will it?
<lamego> M4D3X, read the easyubuntu page
<funkmaster> windows?
<Inferus> ya
<funkmaster> like the microsoft one?
<M4D3X> i have Lamego
<stefg> Inferus: This is just the brandname... you'll want the dibcom-usb-tv modules and firmware
<moses> how can i view my ip address?
<Snellgrove> only one way to find out, monomaniacpat  lol :D  try the dist-upgrade again and hopefully you'll be ok
<Inferus> ok stefg
<gnomefreak> moses: ifconfig
<Inferus> thank you
<burepe2> finalbeta: did you catch that last message?
<Spy_> hey guys is ntfs write still experimental?
<lamego> M4D3X, do not use the CVS if you dont know what it is, just follow the standard install procedure
<burepe2> Spy_: yes
<gnomefreak> Spy_: its not safe atm
<lamego> Spy_, yes, and disabled by default
<moses> and how to net view my network?
<Spy_> kl
<stefg> Inferus, check dmesg if you're using dapper... chances are the hardware is already installed. I use vlc to watch TV, all you need then is a channels.conf
<lamego> Spy_, there is an emulation like driver that allows for ntfs write support, but I have no idea if it is working fine at the moment
<Inferus> kool
<Snellgrove> moses:  another way of viewing IP address, is to type in a terminal  IP addr   -gives less output than ifconfig
<Spy_> k thanks lamego ill check into it
<lamego> Spy_, look fot: captiva ntfs
<lamego> for
<garryF> !ntfs > garryf
<gnomefreak> lamego: captive doesnt work on ubuntu
<M4D3X> Lamego ---- pm
<Snellgrove> moses:  to view your network, I guess you just visit Places > Network Servers
<lamego> ops :|
<Snellgrove> not sure other than that
<gnomefreak> lamego: there is no _safe_ way to do it from ubuntu
<finalbeta> burepe2: I got my TV card working, tvtime played right away. I'm really impressed by ubuntu. My laptops works right away, desktop, a year ago nothing worked.
<gnomefreak> and shouldnt be advised
<eitch0000> can someone tell me how must I go about creating a new linux-restricted-modules package when I've installed a new kernel from the ubuntu git-repo?
<Inferus> K
<ompaul> M4D3X, did you get an answer - I got disconnectied
<lamego> sorry, the last time need it (some months ago) it id work, not sure if it was on ubuntu
<M4D3X> nope ompaul
<moses> thanks
<burepe2> finalbeta: wow, that was a lot easier than it was for me.
<Inferus> i've plugged my usb tv tuner in stefg , funkmaster  and it's not lit up
<burepe2> finalbeta: I never got tvtime working either. Only xawtv
<ompaul> M4D3X, that is a command line to be run in a terminal, it will look for your password, you can get a terminal using Applicaitons Accessories Terminal
<stefg> Inferus: check 'dmesg' in a terminal... if it says about 'firmware not found' you've got get it from linuxtv.org
<xiaochuan> The System show can't found the software scim ???? Why???
<finalbeta> burepe2: lucky me, I guess I'll be switching this box to linux then.
<M4D3X> thanks ompaul, its my first day with linux\unbuntu
<moses> Snellgrove thanks, im there.. im browsing the c: windows of my xp pc.. can i shut it down from here?
<M4D3X> and i love it!
<burepe2> finalbeta: I am glad to hear it. I am really impressed with ubuntu too. It is great
<Inferus> stefg, can I pm you ?
<Inferus> please
<M4D3X> im just really nervous about what im missing out on ompaul
<stefg> Inferus, ths would be of public interest... rather paster the dmesg output to pastebin (and I'm short of time now)
<Snellgrove> probably, moses  lol.  don't know :)   you can enable "remote desktop" in your XP install in the system properties, and in the applications >  internet menu  you have a terminal-services client :) can connect to your XP machine remotely :D
<Akuma_> I'm trying to dual boot winxp with ubuntu and i'm wondering if its a bad idea to use NTFS ... what the state of the available drivers? will all read write work fine
<Awesome-o2000> its odd - I didnt realize ndiswrapper used up CPU resources - is that because of the WEP encryption?
<Inferus> well
<nbjayme> hello,.... i need help regarding sed .... how do you extract the number in the following string  example "Memory alloc: 26"?  i want to get 26 only.
<Inferus> it is saying about a lack of firmware yes
<Inferus> [17193425.812000]  dvb-usb: did not find the firmware file. (dvb-usb-avertv-a800-02.fw) Please see linux/Documentation/dvb/ for more details on firmware-problems.
<moses> ok thanks
<Inferus> stefg, i have the firmware, what do i do with it
<ompaul> M4D3X, no worries, you don't need more than one question mark, just ask, and if you don't get an answer wait and then ask again 10 mins later, you were missing out on ubuntu nothing else ;-)
<M4D3X> pm ompaul
<stefg> http://linuxtv.org/downloads/ get the firmware here and unpack it to /lib/firmware, then reinsert the stick and check dmesg again
<Inferus> ok
<Snellgrove> I don't know, nbjayme but it is definitely possible :)
<Inferus> stefg, done!
<bluefusion> easyubuntu doesnt work for me; it has no easyubuntu.py so the last (execute) step fails
<eitch0000> can someone tell me how must I go about creating a new linux-restricted-modules package when I've installed a new kernel from the ubuntu git-repo?
<Jowi> nbjayme: I would use awk. to extract the third column: echo "Memory alloc: 26" | awk '{print $3}'
<Inferus> stefg, it failed? :S
<Inferus> it did the same error, i put the .fw file in /lib/firmware
<Inferus> oh wait, i have to put it in the kernel folder
<Inferus> oops :$
<stefg> paste your dmesg output to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ to let me have a look
<Inferus> stefg, done
<Inferus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16434
<garryF> Strange about EasyUbuntu.
<M4D3X> garryf
<moses> hello is there a software for ubuntu that manages network?
<M4D3X> i need to install it
<moses> like a server he can shut other pc down or freeze them
<Awesome-o2000> you know xfce looks pretty nice
<M4D3X> i have terminal up
<Storkme> is it possible to scroll in tty4?
<M4D3X> do i paste this into it sudo apt-get install subversion cd ; svn checkout svn://freecontrib.org/easyubuntu gksudo easyubuntu/trunk/easyubuntu.py
<Awesome-o2000> heck of a lot better than win98
<moses> because i have a computer shop and i plan to transfer from xp to ubuntu
<M4D3X> lol awesome
<tuotuo> the easyubuntu doesn't go at all
<moses> like i am the server and can shutdown other ubuntu pc on my network..
<tuotuo> the package is corrupted
<M4D3X> tuotuo you having prolems too?
<garryF> M4D3X I would get it directly from http://users.on.net/~goetz/EasyUbuntu/ but bluefusion syas it is now fialing at the last step.
<Awesome-o2000> moses, i just moved off of XP myself after the whole WGA debacle - I dont want anyone phoning home out of my system
<tuotuo> yes
<klue> If someone could answer a question about scim from a ubuntu newbie, it would be most appreciated :)
<stefg> Inferus: so pull the stick out and reinsert again... if the firmware is in /lib/firmware it should be found. verify with dmesg again
<garryF> sounds like its got a bug and been morphed into easybugtu for the time being.
<M4D3X> garrf thing is, i dont know how to install it
<moses> can i add some application for my network?
<garryF> ye just type the script line or copy them into a terminal one line at a time
<Inferus> stefg,
<tuotuo> i have problem with scim too
<tuotuo> i can't activer scim
<garryF> er script lines
<klue> then we might have the same problem
<eitch0000> can someone tell me how must I go about creating a new linux-restricted-modules package when I've installed a new kernel from the ubuntu git-repo?
<klue> there's now a scim button in the upper right corner. nothing happens when I click it, and ctrl+space won't trigger the scim panel
<M4D3X> garrf thanks i didnt realise its paste one line at a time!!
<garryF> I've never heard of doing that eitch0000
<nekostar> great.
<nekostar> now the repositories are down
<garryF> Oh np. they don't tell ye.
<M4D3X> its downloading garrf
<eitch0000> well the wiki on ubuntu.com says those details will follow later... well I need em now =))
<Inferus> stefg, its not working
<garryF> OH if the repositories are down, easybuntu might not work
<Inferus> and i copied it into the folder, i think
<mc> is renaming dapper to edgy in /etc/apt/sources.list the right way to update?
<garryF> er easyubuntu taht is
<tuotuo> there is no scim button for me at all
<M4D3X> im doing the second line garrf its doing something ;)
<jrib> mc: you know edgy is broken right now?
<moses> ok help me with ubuntu to ubuntu network connection
<Inferus> ahh stefg
<Inferus> craig@debix:~/Desktop$ sudo cp dvb-usb-avertv-a800-02.fw /lib/firmwire/2.6.15-23-386/dvb-usb-avertv-a800-02.fw
<Inferus> cp: accessing `/lib/firmwire/2.6.15-23-386/dvb-usb-avertv-a800-02.fw': Not a directory
<mc> jrib, totally broken?
<jeroen_> hello all, how are u? i'm new to linux and i like to install limewire can someone help me>?
<Inferus> any ideas?
<moses> anybody pls
<garryF> crosses fingers
<moses> help
<garryF> !emotes > garryf
<ubotu> I know nothing about emotes
<jrib> mc: it's in development, really at this point it only makes sense for devs to use
<Inferus> doh
<garryF> doh
<klue> I can right click the button and change the scim settings, but I can't figure out how to start scim/get the input panel going
<mc> jrib, mor in development then debian sid?
<Hobbsee> !limewire > jeroen_
<stefg> Inferus: I think it has to be directly in /lib/firmware... not a subfolder
<mc> !limewire > mc
<Inferus> hmm
<Inferus> k
<jeroen_> thx hobbsee and how do i install java?
<Hobbsee> !java > jeroen_
<cwillu> vncviewer is kinda really broken (fullscreen, espcially)
<Inferus> yay stefg , it works!
<Inferus> thanks
<Inferus> :D
<jrib> mc: I'm not really familiar with sid, but I know libc6 and gnome weren't working the other day
<Jowi> moses: for the shutdown question, you can probably find a way to do it via ssh something like this: ssh admin@192.168.0.24 shutdown -h now
<eitch0000> !java > eitch0000
<mc> jrib, well ok thenn ill stay with dapper,thank you
<moses> ok
<garryF> !ssh > garryF
<moses> Jowi i will try to shut it down..
<stefg> Now get vlc 0.8.5 from http://nightlies.videolan.org and look for a fitting channles.conf.... open the channels.conf with vlc... voila
<moses> this it what it said
<moses> ssh: connect to host 192.168.2.101 port 22: No route to hos
<garryF> Omg. I had no idea as quoted from ssh that telnet, ftp, etc unlike ssh transmit the data and password accross the net unencrypted. I should have realized. /smacks head.
<M4D3X> it crashed!!
<Jowi> moses: the ssh command assumes that the computer you are trying to connect to has got an ssh server running and that it allows you to make a connection to it
<bluefusion> hey whats the default root password for 6.06 non-expert install
<M4D3X> on second line of work
<M4D3X> pc froze
<garryF> Easybuntu crashed?
<Low_E> lamego, thx for info on grub
<M4D3X> ebuntu froze
<eitch0000> bluefusion: there is none do: sudo passwd root
<garryF> That might be because the repositories are down.
<BASEman> trying to install kubuntu. have to resize an ntfs partition. using alternate install CD. automatic partionning fails. manually selecting "resize..." asks me if I want to perform those undoable changes but I haven't specified a size yet. what's wrong?
<jrib> ubotu: tell bluefusion about root
<lamego> np :)
<bluefusion> garryF: yep it won't run under sudo and can't install otherwise because not root
<M4D3X> whats better ebuntu or kbuntu
<muep> bluefusion: sudo -s
<xiaochuan> E:  ttf-arphic-uming
<lamego> M4D3X, they server different purposes, your question doesn't make sense
<lamego> serve
<moses> Jowi how can i execute the c:/windows/system32/shutdown.exe from the computer on my network?
<M4D3X> ah, is ebuntu better for new user?
<Jowi> moses: no idea.
<muep> M4D3X: ebuntu?
<M4D3X> its my first day with ebuntu and linux
<bluefusion> doesnt work (sudo -s)
<M4D3X> im trying to cram as much info into my head as poss ;)
<garryF> dunno what ebuntu is.
<moses> ok
<moses> thanks man
<M4D3X> ubuntu
<xiaochuan> ... ... 
<M4D3X> !!!
<ubotu> I know nothing about !!
<xiaochuan>  E:  scim !!!  Please help
<M4D3X> sorry
<moses> where are you from?
<jrib> bluefusion: what does 'sudo echo hi' do?
<garryF> there is edbutu an education oriented linux
<jrib> !ch
<lamego> M4D3X is for education, schools oriented
<ubotu> I know nothing about ch
<klue> looks to me like you've got scim working
<muep> M4D3X: basic ubuntu is best for most newcomers
<jrib> !zh
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<moses> hmmm i really need to know how to shutdown other ubuntu pc
<moses> or freeze them rather
<bluefusion> echoes hi
<M4D3X> what does kbuntu do?
<lamego> moses, this channel is not for playinger hacker, please leave
<muep> M4D3X: it has KDE, not gnome
<M4D3X> that is?
<jrib> bluefusion: ok so what are you trying to do?
<moses> hmmm anyway... freeze and shutdown is all i need to learn for me to be able to run all of my pc an ubuntu
<lamego> M4D3X, what about reading the main pages of the distributions you plan to use ?
<muep> M4D3X: a different desktop environment
<muep> M4D3X: different default programs
<M4D3X> well i did
<Jowi> moses: c:/windows/system32/shutdown.exe is not on another ubuntu machine
<moses> yeah
<moses> its an xp
<M4D3X> still didnt get purpose of either
<bluefusion> run easyubuntu.py script as root. its a nonexpert install so i don't have the root password. it doesn't work under sudo.
<muep> M4D3X: some people just want KDE and not gnome
<Jowi> moses: so see if there is a windows help channel somewhere
<moses> Jowi all i need to learn is to freeze my other computers on the network
<moses> yeah
<jrib> bluefusion: gksudo ./easyubuntu.py
<M4D3X> muep whats kde and gnome?
<Stormx2> HAI!
<lamego> M4D3X, kubuntu is a generic linux OS based on Ubuntu but with KDE, edbuntu is for education, it includes programas for education envinroments like schools
<moses> but i will do it on an ubuntu also since i plan to change my xp puters to ubuntu
<M4D3X> ah right
<dngldoof> hola
<M4D3X> im using ubuntu
<jimcooncat> hi, preparing for dapper, scp'd home directory to laptop, how to verify files transferred correctly?
<muep> M4D3X: they are desktop environments, they have their own file managers and menus... they also look very different, especially with default settings
<lamego> jimcooncat, a quick check would be to du -sk both the local and remote copy and see if they match
<M4D3X> i see muep, would you say kbuntu is better?
<moses> Jowi i just wonder if i can still do the same thing like what i am doing with my network
<jimcooncat> thanks lamego !
<muep> M4D3X: I wouldn't but it is a matter of taste
<lamego> M4D3X, they are differente, there is no better or worse !!!
<moses> there are only two of them Jowi
<dngldoof> is anyone using Hercules Gametheater XP on Ubuntu?
<Jowi> moses: most likely no. ubuntu is not windows
<Okita> I've tried and failed miserably at getting backspace to not spit out ^? on vim over ssh
<Stormx2> M4D3X: Matter of preference. I don't like kubuntu, but the people in #kubuntu would say different
<bluefusion> garry
<M4D3X> i like the fact there are two deviances of this
<bluefusion> F
<bluefusion> garryF
<M4D3X> im starting to fall in love with linux
<moses> JOwi
<M4D3X> just wish i knew what the hell i am doing
<muep> M4D3X: there is also xubuntu with the XFCE4 desktop
<moses> what i mean is i am gonna change my xp to ubuntu tomorrow
<M4D3X> i see
<xiaochuan> Why all the software are not found !!!!E:  fcitx
<Stormx2> M4D3X: :D Good. I already have. I hate it when I have to use WinXP for stuff
<Okita> Anyone know what the deal is?  I've messed with .profile, .bashrc, and all that
<oezguer> anyone can help me about laptop web cam?
<muep> M4D3X: for starters, gnome is good
<moses> all of my pc's will be ubuntu..
<Jowi> moses: so what? right now it is XP.
<moses> for my internet shop
<moses> yah.. now before i change it
<Stormx2> oezguer: Webcams are tricky
<M4D3X> i cant see why ubuntu hasnt taken over the world yet
<Jowi> moses: see a windows support channel for windows questions
<lamego> Okita, you can copy them standard ones from /etc/skel
<Stormx2> !tell oezguer about webcam
<M4D3X> i can  see what a problem microsoft is becoming
<jrib> bluefusion: it should work with sudo, what happens why you try?
<moses> i have to be sure that i can also freeze the ubuntu
<oezguer> my cam works at amsn  but  at night  very dark :(
<jimcooncat> lamego, strange, target's bigger than the source
<M4D3X> they aer ruining freedom
<moses> no more windows question
<lamego> M4D3X, could tou stop the dumb comments ? we really dont care on what you think about world domination
<moses> Jowi
<oezguer> anyprogram  for webcam? to fix my cam
<Stormx2> oezguer: So you want to put the brightness up? or something?
<Stormx2> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<oezguer> stormx2: yesssss
<erUSUL> !tell M4D3X about offtopic
<moses> Jowi i am going to be pure ubuntu tomorrow
<Okita> lamego: Copy what from there? I don't have any config files
<lamego> jimcooncat, well, it is strange, but it would be worse the way around ;)
<M4D3X> thanks and sorry for being a pain!
<moses> but i have to be sure that i can freeze the pc on the network
<oezguer> stormx2: my cam works very good now but  at night very dark,,
<moses> like a server
<jimcooncat> can I do some kind of diff/
<lamego> Okita, you have "damaged" your .bashrc files, is that your problem ?
<Jowi> moses: please read what I said earlier. linux is not windows
<bluefusion> jrib: where pastebin address
<jrib> bluefusion: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<bluefusion> ta
<moses> yes i know Jowi
<Okita> lamego: No, I can't figure out why I keep getting ^? when I hit backspace in vim
<lamego> jimcooncat, you could usr rsync, rsync does diff based sincronization
<Stormx2> M4D3X: Well yeah... Lots of people hate ms but apart from write to bill gates (I actually did... saying that Vista should have an option to preserve current bootloaded) theres not much you can do. Anyway, offtopic really.
<jimcooncat> thanks La_PaRCa
<lamego> jimcooncat, rsync is based on the file size and timestamp
<neutrinomass> jrib: Is there a specific reason paste.ubuntu-nl.org is used and not pastebin.com ?
<jimcooncat> I meant thanks lamego
<Stormx2> oezguer: See what ubotu just said? Follow those links!
<sarixe> how do i setup grub on /dev/sda?
<jrib> neutrinomass: nope
<moses> Jowi the question is.. i am using an ubuntu, can i freeze other ubuntu pc on my network?
<M4D3X> so easybuntu is not working now
<moses> if their time runs out i should freeze the pc so no over time.. Jowi
<afflux> re...
<moses> Jowi that's what i need
<Jowi> moses: yes. if you make that other ubuntu pc allow it.
<moses> ok
<moses> Jowi i will allow it..
<bluefusion> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16440 is result of running it under sudo
<neutrinomass> moses: Freeze ? Log the user out, shut down the systme, what do you want ?
<bluefusion> it works without sudo part
<oezguer> stormx2: i m doing,, thanxxxx
<mrmist> small question: When connection my laptop to my CRT screen, I'd like the resolution to change automatically. Any way to configure this ?
<moses> Jowi is it easy? i will not find the answer now, but tomorrow.. i am just on the plan
<bluefusion> but not to install anything
<sarixe> this is critical..... how do i setup grub on /dev/sda?  i have /boot on /dev/sda3 and / on /dev/sda1 and swap on /dev/sda4.
<gratefulfrog> anyone know why an ap can't find libuuid.so.1 on 64bit ubuntu?
<jrib> bluefusion: what version are you running?
<moses> neutrinomass freeze.. like a server on an internet shop.. i will unfreeze it once the customer says he is gonna extend his credit
<bluefusion> version? ubuntu 6.06
<Jowi> moses: I gave you an example to shut down a computer. It depends on your needs. if you are looking for a internet-cafe administration program that freezes an account based on a timer, I'm sure there are programs like that available. but I have no experience with them.
<jrib> bluefusion: of easyubuntu
<spool> hello, despite having installed build-essential (and namely libc6-dev), i can't find stdio.h
<neutrinomass> moses: OK, lock screen maybe ?
<moses> ok thanks a lot Jowi
<jrib> bluefusion: 3.0, nightly, or bleeding edge?
<bluefusion> latest version downloaded through instructions on site
<moses> neutrinomass exactly!
<neutrinomass> moses: I don't know of a way to "freeze" ...
<spool> is this the place for help?
<lamego> mrmist, I don't believe linux "realizes" that a crt was connected
<bluefusion> ah. bleeding edge
<lamego> spool, yes
<jrib> bluefusion: try using 3.0
<spool> encouraging
<bluefusion> ?
<moses> neutrinomass lock screen then.. and when he extends time credit then to unlock screen again
<jrib> bluefusion: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html the first one is stable
<spool> interestingly, cpp works fine
<neutrinomass> moses: Hm... maybe you could try editing the user's .bashrc
<sarixe> anyone?  i can't get grub to install on /dev/sda
<sarixe> running 6.06 amd64
<poopsock> can anyone help me with lowering my refresh rate
<bluefusion> ta
<lamego> spool, locate stdio.h
<Berge> sarixe: grub-install /dev/sda doesn't work?
<sarixe> no
<Berge> sarixe: Do you get any response? Error messages?
<neutrinomass> moses: Though sorry, I'm not experienced with internet cafe administration. Instead of the hack that I am proposing, you might want to search for administration tools as Jowi suggested ...
<sarixe> yes
<lamego> spockboy, stdio.h does get installed with libc
<lamego> erm, spool
<mrmist> lamego: It resolves the different screens name !? Wouldn't it be as simple as to make a separate configuration with each screen name or something ?
<spool> /usr/lib/perl/5.8.7/CORE/nostdio.h
<jimcooncat> Anyone have docs on what to back up to do a clean install upgrade?
<moses> i see.. im very dumb.. i am good on xp but a newbie on ubuntu.. so far, the only thing i need is 2
<sarixe> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<Berge> sarixe: You'd be better off by telling us what it says (-:
<poopsock> i only have options for 85hz refresh at 1024x768
<moses> 1. is to lock screen 2. shutdown that's all
<jrib> ubotu: tell poopsock about fixres
<sarixe> i'm on the desktop cd right now
<spool> except I can find it myself...
<Berge> sarixe: And /boot is mounted?
<bluefusion> jrib: yay it work thx:-D
<sarixe> it is
<funkmaster> which are the libaries and headers for lame in ubuntu?
<moses> yeah
<moses> ok
<moses> thanks
<Berge> sarixe: How did you boot your system without grub?
<lamego> spool, I have stdio.h which I guess cames from libc6
<lamego> comes
<sarixe> livecd
<sarixe> desktop
<Berge> sarixe: Ah, then you want to use a chroot.
<sarixe> oh
<sarixe> ok
<spool> it should be from libc6-dev
<spool> but zeah
<sarixe> then it will recognize /boot
<spool> ... yeah
<sarixe> ?
<jrib> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<poopsock> thanks
<moses> if i can get a yes answer with those two problems then i'll hop to ubuntu
<moses> thanks guys
<Berge> sarixe: Yep, if you mount correctly.
<sarixe> thanks
<Daniel0> how can i see which processes that are using most of the system resources?
<garryF> Back. I know that I'm coming in late, but are you talking about locking the screen as when a screensaver starts? There is that option available.
<funkmaster> daniel0: top
<Davidou> Daniel0, -> top
<Davidou> ^^
<mc> are there xorg7.1 packages avaible?
<moses> bye guys
<spool> I can find it in /usr/include/
<jrib> Daniel0: system > administration > system monitor  as well
<spool> but locate doesnt seem to register it
<Daniel0> ok thanks all three
<jrib> spool: sudo updatedb
<Jowi> good luck moses
<lamego> spool: ls -la /usr/include/stdio.h
<spool> alright, updatedb is going
<spool> hold on
<moses> Jowi i think i have to install ubuntu for them first before searching for the freeze and shutdown stuff thanks guys!! have a nice day..
<garryF> I'm not sure, but the dappper repositories appear to be back up.
<spool> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 27936 2006-05-21 19:32 /usr/include/stdio.h
<yallaman> admin@nixbox:~$ glxinfo | grep direct
<yallaman> direct rendering: No
<yallaman>  why has this suddenly happened..it worked before..and i havent touched the xorg.conf file
<jrib> yallaman: before what?
<nekostar> bah
<nekostar> i need to get unicode off my ubuntu
<spool> hey hey, it shows up in locate now
<spool> let me try compiling
<Berge> nekostar: That would impose a problem.
<nekostar> this is getting really annoying and locales is in my opinion broke
<yallaman> didnt work when i booted now
<garryF> Yeah, yallaman had it all working fine yesterday before signing off.
<nekostar> i get unicode chars showing in dapper
<nekostar> where i didnt in any of the previous releses
<nekostar> and its really ugly
<spool> no luck...
<Berge> nekostar: Where and how?
<garryF> I know, we both went through the mill trying to get it working.
<lamego> spool, finding includes during compilation has nothing to do with locate/updatedb
<nekostar> box box box box  box
<gridblock> Hey
<Berge> nekostar: Ubuntu is (supposed to be) Unicode all the way.
<spool> well i figured...
<Berge> nekostar: Which IMHO is a good thing.
<nekostar> its the application of it.
<gridblock> When iam playing music it is much crappier quality than windows
<jrib> spool: what are you trying to compile?
<Berge> nekostar: What application?
<spool> just a hello world
<nekostar> in my apps when ever there is one of those special chars like ctrl+k its crap
<lamego> spool, #include <stdio.h>  should be fine
<nekostar> xchat
<nekostar> gaim
<lamego> spool, please pastebin your hello word
<nekostar> dunno what else atm
<gridblock> instert namespace
<garryF> yallaman: MIght try what worked last time, reinstall the xgl and glx etc, but sure would like to know why it suddenly stopped working.
<spool> you can actually see my post on ubuntuforums.org (programming talk, cant find clibs)
<Berge> nekostar: What locale are you running?
<spool> username mepapp
<Berge> nekostar: I.e, what Language do you choose from GDM?
<lamego> nekostar, it is not crasp, is is the ascii code corresponding with the combination key, the irc used ascii code
<spool> but I can pastebin if you prefer
<yallaman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16442 :my xorg.conf  take a look..but i dont see much wrong..
<moses> hello guys another question
<garryF> yallaman: Looking at it.
<gridblock> using namespace std;
<moses> is there a network games for ubuntu? with the built in games
<lamego> spool, post the link
<nekostar> went from en_US.UTF8 UTF8 >>> en_US.ISO-8859-1
<Berge> moses: Lots.
<garryF> The load "dri" is commented out yallaman!
<lamego> moses, there are plenty of games for linux, you can start by looking into the apps menu
<yallaman> was last night too
<Berge> nekostar: Then all UTF-8-encoded characters will show up weird.
<nekostar> ive tried redefining my system fonts and rebooting into the new enviornmental font and thats no good
<spool> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201961&page=2
<spool> last 3
<nekostar> Berge, thats the whole damn point here, they already did.
<zamarronstein> hi
<nekostar> and do.
<garryF> Try uncommenting it out.
<zamarronstein> how r u?
<yallaman> i tried to enable it aswell..didnt do any diffrence
<Berge> nekostar: Yes, I got that part. Why would you want something else than unicode?
<zamarronstein> i am new ubuntu user
<nekostar> to get RID OF THE CHARS
<lamego> spockboy, yeasy, you have extra spaces on the include
<nekostar> they are UGLY and messing up my xchat
<lamego> i mean spool
<lamego> it is not #include <"space"stdio.h>
<spool> oh christ...
<nekostar> im in a few chans that have color codes in the chan names and it makes em HUGE
<nekostar> screws things up
<nekostar> not to mention the ugly thing again
<garryF> I have a feeling that xgl/compiz and dri is not palying nice together.
<Berge> nekostar: That sounds like a problem with xchat, not with Unicode-support.
<garryF> er are not that is.
<nekostar> debian does NOT have this problem.
<zamarronstein> i have learn linux for use ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> nekostar: i dont think thats UTF-8 causing that
<nekostar> nor does the older versions of ubuntu
<gnomefreak> nekostar: change the setting in xchat
<Kaja> You can change xchat's charset in it's settings =)
<nekostar> doesnt help
<Berge> nekostar: That depends. You can certainly have locales-problems on Debian (-:
<nekostar> Berge, sure one can
<nekostar> but ive never had one
<gnomefreak> nekostar: its not UTF-8 that causes that and breezy did have UTF-8 suopport
<nekostar> sure it did
<nekostar> and its implementation of those chars was not to display them.
<nekostar> [by default] 
<gnomefreak> nekostar: it did for me
<nekostar> if i cant get that back im done with this pos
<moses> yah
<M4D3X> http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html
<moses> lamego
<moses> how about online games?
<M4D3X> for those who are trying to get easybuntu
<M4D3X> and try www.warsow.net
<spool> http://www.physics.drexel.edu/courses/Comp_Phys/General/C_basics/c_tutorial.html
<M4D3X> for the linux up and coming game
<spool> ... I hadn't programmed in 6 years
<spool> decided to go through a tutorial
<lamego> there are some small network games
<yallaman> restarting x..to test somthing..brb
<Berge> nekostar: I'm still a bit confused about your troubles: You chaged locales from utf8 to latin1, and after that xchat broke?
<spool> skipped the space because that's what I remembered, thinking it was a typo in his code
<garryF> yallaman: The dri stuff at the end is also missing and I see a line called renderaccel Last I saw if it was not followed by "True" or "true" or something like that, it would default tof alse.
<lamego> nekostar, i am using iso-88591-15 on xchat and I don't have your problem
<spool> then realized he did it everywhere
<spool> thanks so much
<lamego> np :)
<garryF> yallaman  The dri stuff at the end is also missing and I see a line called renderaccel Last I saw if it was not followed by "True" or "true" or something like that, it would default tof alse.
<jrib> I use GNOME and I have to manually create an mcop directory to prevent things like gaim from crashing when they try to play sounds (I do: mkdir /tmp/ksocket-$USER).  What should be creating this?
<lamego> jrib, I had the same problem after installing some KDE libs, i believe it is related to KDE arts sound system
<jrib> lamego: so do you have to manually create it as well?
<lamego> jrib, i only had troubles with gaim, on the gaim case there is a setup option to force it to use another soynd system
<lamego> jrib, it is somewhere on the gaim faq :|
<J-_> hey, how's it going? I have a problem, which wasn't a problem before. I go to paste a picture in usr/share/pixmaps and i need root priviledges, now before I pasted a picture about 30 minutes ago. what do i need to do, how do i identify myself?
<tuku> Hi... I'm having problems to mount ntfs partiton.Well I get it mounted, but can read it only by sudo...
<yallaman> renderaccel is gone and i added section "dri" and load dri..didnt make a diffrence at all
<jrib> lamego: ah I see, guess I shouldn't use ``automatic''.  Thanks
<lamego> tuku, you will need to add an umask= or user= option on the mounts
<zamarronstein> hi friends
<pwuertz> hi, i got a very high sound delay when using alsa+sdl... how can I fix this?
<tuku> heres line from fstab./dev/hda6       /media/mf	ntfs	nls=utf8,umask=0222 0    0
<garryF> say yallaman Here is my xorg again for comparison. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16444 I'd make a backup copy of your xconfig when you get it working. I think you want to keep the renderaccel
<garryF> yallaman Here is my xorg again for comparison. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16444 I'd make a backup copy of your xconfig when you get it working. I think you want to keep the renderaccel
<lamego> tuku, umask=0000 will give you full permissions to everyone
<marteh> hey guys, i'm trying to rip a cd using sound juicer, but when i press the extract button it just says "Sound juicer could not extract this CD. Reason: File not found". I've searched for a solution on google but i can't seem to find anything, and i can even playback the CD so i know the CD isn't damaged. Any other ideas?
<tuku> ok I try that
<lamego> you will need to remount...
<nekostar> lamego, still no good
<nekostar> :/
<zamarronstein> do you want play mp3?
<lamego> i get a nice 003 char when i press ctrl.k here
<garryF> What is the command to make linux slam me in the face with an iron fist when I forget to put a / in front of /say?
<zamarronstein> do you want to play mp3?
<J-_> hey, how's it going? I have a problem, which wasn't a problem before. I go to paste a picture in usr/share/pixmaps and i need root priviledges, now before I pasted a picture about 30 minutes ago. what do i need to do, how do i identify myself?
<J-_> i've tried su, didn't work.
<LjL> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Jowi> J-_: sudo
<lamego> J-_, you can "sudo nautilus"
<garryF> Just some name above the send button.
<zamarronstein> sudo -s
<J-_> thanks.
<tuku> Not it works....thaks a lot lamego
<nekostar> mebbie utf != unicode ??
<nekostar> anyone ?
<linux_user400354> how do i add a directory to my path?
<winman> alright, any nice voice enabled gtalk clients for ubuntu?
<Kaja> utf-8 is a way to present unicode
<LjL> linux_user400354: export PATH=blah:$PATH
<Jowi> utf = unicode
<winman> utf != unicode
<LjL> linux_user400354: may i ask you why you want to do that, though?
<lamego> for the system path you can use /etc/profile
<LjL> UTF is an encoding that can encode Unicode characters
<nekostar> ok
<marteh> can anyone help?
<garryF> Hmm, that description of sudo is ambiguous. It sounds like it is a command to let any user run as root when its a command to allow the issuing user to run a command as root.
<nekostar> lemme boot into 8859-15
<lamego> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<The_Guardian> does anyone............know where I left my pants? :(
<winman> seems like people are complaining that topiaco has problems with ubuntu
<slew> check the bathroom.
<LjL> garryF: are you referring to Ubotu's reply? note that Ubotu just gives quick hints, it's not supposed to be 100% theoretically correct on its answers i think
<Jowi> The_Guardian: probably in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jowi> :)
<slew> =] 
<garryF> LjL Yeah.
<kristian> if i have installed the ati driver with easy ubuntu, how can i check it's really installed?
<boredom> I have a question for anyone to answer, I have a Philips Semiconductors SAA7133 capture card, and it keeps trying to take over my sound card which is a sound blaster live, how can I fix this?
<The_Guardian> jokekiller :P, how well does ubuntu handle installation of packages btw? I had morphix and phlak on earlier, but both went nuts when I installed anything.
<lamego> kristian, you could look at /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<linux_user400354> LjL i added something to my path twice by accident. how can i remove something from my path?
<lamego> on the driver section there should be flgrx instead of ati
<J-_> so if i use sudo in the terminal, will i be able to use the gui to navigate to the folder i need to?
<Jowi> boredom: you should be able to select one of the card as default with asoundconf. I can not verify this since i have only 1 card.
<lamego> linux_user400354, if you are using the export command, it is a temporary change
<garryF> so reboot if I recall should fix it. I've done that before. LjL
<LjL> linux_user400354: like lamego said. also, "export PATH=anything" will set PATH to what you like. just issue "echo $PATH" to see what your path is *currently* like
<garryF> or maybe logout
<lamego> or just end that shell
<linux_user400354> how can i add a permanent
<linux_user400354> change to my path
<kristian> lamego, there is nothing... sudo gedit /etc/X11/Xorg.conf right?
<lamego> linux_user400354, could you answer the question from ljl , why do you need that ?
<LjL> garryF: err sorry, fix what?
<dr_willis> linux_user400354,  could edit your .bashrc or .bash_profile and set it there
<dr_willis> !abs
<ubotu> I know nothing about abs
<garryF> LjL sorry, mis tell. I was saying rebooting might fix that users path.
<lamego> kristian, sure, but its xorg.conf
<funkmaster> after i compiled sumthing, how can i make a package out of it?
<winman> seems like tapioca and ubuntu breezy go together .. just fine :)
<dr_willis> linux_user400354,  a read of that advance bash guide, or other bash tutorials will explain the use of export PATH= to ya.
<LjL> garryF: ah, yeah. but no need. the new path is just local to the current shell. just exiting the shell will make it go away
<garryF> I thought tapioca was a desert.
<basschimp> hi all
<kristian> lamego, and ?
<garryF> LjL Oh. Thanks!
<lamego> kristian, type grep "fglrx" /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lamego> it should retunr one line with the text
<garryF> !tapioca > garryF
<ubotu> I know nothing about tapioca
<garryF> Its sweet.
<basschimp> quick question: i connect to the internet through a router, and my gf's laptop also connects to the internet through this router, but by wireless. how much hassle should it be to see each other's computers on a LAN?
<lamego> basschimp, if they connect to the same router, they should br already "seeing" each other
<nekostar> SHYTE
<bcl> basschimp, depnds on whether the wireless is using the same subnet as the LAN.
<nekostar> where can i find the character map
<Jowi> basschimp: depends on what you mean by "seeing". samba or nfs will let you share files
<bcl> basschimp, what do the two IPs look like?
<basschimp> lamego, so i thought. i can see a Windows Network from this box, but no computers on it, and same goes for her
<basschimp> my router is 192.168.0.1 and i'm ...2, but pinging ....3 has no response
<bcl> basschimp, so .3 is the GF's laptop? It may be a firewall issue.
<Jowi> basschimp: if 192.168.0.3 is a windows box, then it might be its firewall that is blocking it. if not, make sure you have the same workgroup setting
<Jowi> basschimp: (will have no impact on ping but on the shares btw)
<nekostar> 
<C_REATiVE_> re
<ocr> I'm set to install openssh-server on this Ubuntu 6.06 server running some cPanel thing.. It doesn't have apt-get installed, nor sshd, nor telnetd. So I did an evil rootshell through inetd now, and was wondering how to install apt or similar through commandline, suggestions?
<rafael> hi everybody, I,m new with ubuntu.
<bcl> Where's the best guide for getting VMware workstation running on Ubuntu 5.10 -- I always seem to have trouble of one sort or another.
<LjL> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<lamego> ocr, it will be hard to manager a server without apt-get
<lamego> bcl, I would recommend the player
<ocr> lamego: it has webmin installed, thats how i managed to inject the rootshell into inetd
<basschimp> ok, she can ping me fine
<rafael> I want to change back the network icon in the task bar to its original look
<garryF> apt-get install apt-get j/k
<darius_> The menu on my panel got moved (Applications / Places / System) where it's munged between launchers on the right side of my screen.  How can I move the menu back to the far left?
<bcl> lamego, why the player? You can only use images with it.
<rafael> right now i have a do not enter sign
<basschimp> and ipconfig has her as ...3
<ocr> whats the package that contains apt?
<basschimp> and she's not firewalled
<Jowi> basschimp: then it is very likely her firewall.
<Jowi> bbl
<ocr> i bet i could do a tar xzvf package.tgz /
<lamego> bcl, because its free ? because it is on the ubuntu repositories ? because you can create images with a text editor or from a web page ? Because you only need to create images once ?
<basschimp> it's just windows firewall, and it's disabled
<rafael> this is the message i get
<rafael> Please contact your system administrator to resolve the following problem:
<rafael> SIOCGIFFLAGS error: No such device
<eegore> ok I am impessed, that was the smoothest install I have ever experienced
<bcl> lamego, I already own VMware so I don't care about free.
<bcl> lamego, but easy gets my attention :)
<lamego> beeing on the multiverse makes it much easier to install :)
<eegore> I am really f*&%ing impressed
<kristian> lamego, write exactly what i shall write... :P i've tried a lot of things, but everytime a black page comes up..
<eitch0000> lamego: naa, after the kerne-headers are installed, it's three easy steps to install vmware
<lamego> kristian, did you typed the grep command, copy paste from my line ?
<lamego> eitch0000, well, vmwareplayer is even easier, one command :)
<kristian> grep fglrx /etc and so?
<eitch0000> true
<lamego> kristian, yes
<RyanTMulligan> Has anyone tried to go from 64bit ubuntu mack to 32bit?
<eegore> Could someone tell me where I can add the lauch terminal option from right clicking on the desk top in Dapper?
<RyanTMulligan> back*
<LjL> yep, vmplayer is the very best for lazy people who find qemu too slow, under ubuntu
<lamego> RyanTMulligan, the only wait to do that is reinstalling the system...
<Solarion> morning
<lamego> LjL, I am not lazy and I find quemy VERY slow
<RyanTMulligan> lamego: Why's that?
<lamego> qemu
<Solarion> Intereting problem: I have an intel graphics chip, and it runs great....
<kristian> "no such file i directory"
<Solarion> *except* that it somehow overdrives the monitor when running things full-screen.
<basschimp> thanks guys
<lamego> RyanTMulligan, because 32bits and 32bits binaries don't go together with 64bits ? unless you setup a 32bits chroot environment
<suppaman> hi
<rafael> Hi everybody I need some help!!!
<neutrinomass> Solarion: If it's a software issue, file a bug ;)
<lamego> i mean, 32 bits kernel and bins
<Solarion> neutrinomass: I've no idea
<Solarion> it's very very strange
<lamego> kristian, you are doing some typo, please copy paste from here
<RyanTMulligan> lamego: Like compile a 32bit kernel and binaries?
<Solarion> I was just checking to see if it's been a common problem
<lamego> grep "fglrx" /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<LjL> lamego: i meant, people who are lazy *and* who find qemu too slow. i wasn't implying people who find qemu slow are lazy
<lamego> LjL, ok, that sounds much better :P
<suppaman> I'm getting this while installing linux-image-2.6.15-25-k7
<suppaman> /usr/sbin/mkinitramfs: line 137:  9401 Segmentation fault      cp -a /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/* ${DESTDIR}/scripts
<kristian> lamego, nothing happend, just jumped a line down..?
<lamego> suppaman, that really looks bad
<Solarion> ubuntu on this pc absolutely r0x0rz
<lamego> kristian, so you are not using the accelarated driver
<Solarion> of course, I put it together as a Linux desktop, so I made sure it was compatible.  :)
<J-_> finally, the damn thing worked... =D almost had to torch my tuxbox
<Solarion> yay for no crap vendors!
<lamego> the diver maybe installed, but you are not using it
<kristian> oh.. how do i start using it?
<slew> ok, i did what the wiki said to about getting java, i added it from the add/remove menu, but java games and such dont work in firefox. where do i find the answer?
<lamego> kristian, fist you should get familian in using a text mode editor, just in case something goes wrong
<kditty> is it possible to install windows onto a machine that is already running ubuntu for a dual boot?
<suppaman> lamego: really, then when I restart the kernel cannot mount root fs
<eitch0000> kristian: what happens, when you open /etc/X11/xorg.conf, change the line that says Driver "ati" or whatever driver you're using now to fglrx
<lamego> kristian, on a terminal, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<J-_> now, for another question. how can i get my external hard drive to work with linux? i was told a while ago i had to install a driver of some sort?
<Solarion> kditty: pretty sure it is; you'll have to make sure there's room for it to install to (It *shouldn't* overwrite your ext3 partitions, but it's Microsoft)
<lamego> J-_, external, like USB ?
<J-_> yes usb
<Solarion> kditty: you should also keep your ubuntu CD handy so that you can re-write the bootloader, because Windows will overwrite it.
<lamego> J-_, did you tried to plug it in ? it should be enough
<kristian> lamego, can u pm pls? easier to copy ;P
<kditty> yea i have 160gig and 120gig hard drives
<Jowi> yes kditty. win will install on the first partition though. before you start though, you might want to read about how to recover grub after the windows install has finished.
<Jowi> ubotu: tell kditty about grub
<J-_> no i haven't tried to plug it in... will try it out though. hopefully it works, it's 300gb
<Jowi> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kditty> grub is already on my hard drive, i lost my windows partition so i formatted the drive and installed dapper on that, so ext3 is my first partition
<kristian> lamego, if u can't see what i write, i'ts because i havn't registered..
<ocr> how do I install apt (base system?) through commandline?
<Jowi> kditty: the win install will overwrite the mbr.
<LjL> ocr: uh? the APT system is installed with ubuntu
<kditty> so install windows, it will overwrite my mbr, but hopefully not my linux partition?
<moparfan90> whats the name of the ati drivers?
<LjL> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<kditty> and then i just reinstall grub to the mbr?
<jason> what is the name of the ati drivers for ubuntu?
<ocr> LjL: obviously it isn't in my case, hence I wish to reinstall it
<sarixe> i am trying to install grub on /dev/sda. chroot didn't work.... i did $ sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1; $ sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/sda1/boot; $ sudo chroot /mnt/sda1; # grub-install /dev/sda.  output: /dev/sda: Not found or not a block device.  any suggestions?
<Jowi> kditty: it is explained in the first link that ubotu spat out
<J-_> holy crap it worked... didn't realize it would because it's a different file system!
<sarixe> i'm still in the chroot
<delcoyote> need some help please, trying to save a windows partition with ubuntu live cd, could this be done through nfs and using shared folders?
<kristian> lameog, i type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, or should i wait?
<moparfan90> jason like men
<delcoyote> also at another ubuntu machine
<kditty> ok, thanks guys
<jason> moparfan80 has no reproductive system
<LjL> ocr: well, what happened exactly? if APT isn't there, it means something is very wrong
<jason> moparfan90 has no reproductive system
<J-_> thanks for the help! i'm gonna make like wayne gretzky and get the puck outta here.
<lamego> kristian, erm wait
<ocr> LjL: I don't know if the previous admin deleted it or never installed it, dpkg-* and debconf-* seem to be installed, its Ubuntu 5.04, and the only thig running is a stupid webmin insterface and some cPanel scripts in /scripts
<lamego> the dpkg-reconfigure is just for the case you get into troubles
<kristian> okai, good
<lamego> ocr, what aboud reinstalling apt-get ?
<sarixe> any help with the grub-install?
<LjL> ocr: well if you have dpkg, you can install apt-get
<eegore> I heard that Sun has opened all the specs for their 8 core proc for developers to write code for it
<ocr> LjL: ok, thats good news, how? :)
<LjL> ocr: hold on one second
<eegore> Probably old news
<eegore> I heard the server version is suppporting it
<LjL> ocr: hmm well, i'd need to know what *version* of APT you need, since you're using 5.04
<lamego> ocr, you get the debian packages and dpkg -i on it
<LjL> ocr: hold on a couple more seconds
<sarixe> i'm trying to install grub to /dev/sda from the livecd... and it's not working
<ocr> wget *apt.deb* && dpkg -i XX i assume, but I have no idea what package I am to install
<Lynoure> sarixe: hmm, would bee logical tht because of the chroot /dev/sda is simply not seen
<dave__> anyone know if the nforce 5xx chipsets are supported? can't seem to find any solid "yes/no" on google/forums
<jsubl2> !automake
<ubotu> I know nothing about automake
<sarixe> true, Lynoure
<M4D3X> having problems installing nvidia drivers
<M4D3X> have this error message
<M4D3X> Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<M4D3X> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<M4D3X> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<M4D3X> command:
<M4D3X> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<M4D3X> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<M4D3X> from nv to nvidia.
<M4D3X> matt@LinuxMachine:~$
<M4D3X> Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<M4D3X> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<M4D3X> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<M4D3X> command:
<M4D3X> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<lamego> M4D3X, do not paste here !!!!
<M4D3X> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<M4D3X> from nv to nvidia.
<M4D3X> !!!
<ubotu> I know nothing about !!
<sarixe> but then i try # mount, then it tells me /dev/sda2 is mounted on /.... i don't even have /dev/sda2!!
<LjL> ocr: ok download this http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/apt/apt_0.6.35ubuntu2_i386.deb
<LjL> ocr: then run "sudo dpkg -i apt_0.6.35ubuntu2_i386.deb"
<burepe2> I am getting hung up on boot on "waiting on root file system" any suggestions?
<burepe2> sorry "Waiting for root file system..."
<kristian> lamego, i can find one place where "driver" is written, it's this:  Driver		"kbd"
<kristian> with space between driver and kbd
<lamego> kristian, there are a lot of driver entires, its the screen driver
<ocr> LjL: accually bad news ;) find /usr -name dpkg* only reports dpkg-reconfigure and dpkg-preconfigure
<LjL> ocr: then you really do have a problem i'm afraid...
<kristian> now i found the graphic card.. 9800 Pro
<kristian> driver - vesa
<lamego> ok
<lamego> change it to fglrx
<LjL> ocr: here's the dpkg packages --> http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/dpkg/
<CarlF1> what do I add to etc/apt/sources so  I can install http://packages.debian.org/experimental/net/gaim  ?
<kristian> quit and save
<LjL> ocr: you could probably try installing them manually. i wouldn't do that with a gun pointed to my head, though
<kristian> ?
<lamego> yes
<kristian> reboot.. see ya
<maxlatino> hy
<LjL> ocr: for hoary, you'd need version 1.10.27ubuntu1
<LjL> ocr: do you know how to extract a .deb manually?
<lamego> uh, extract ? it is just about downloading and installing it
<LjL> lamego: not if you don't have dpkg
<bbrazil> LjL: they're just ar archives iirc
<lamego> but he does have dpkg
<kristian> lamega, then? :)
<The_Guardian> does the server install of ubuntu now have a gui?
<lamego> he is just missing apt*
<LjL> lamego: no he doesn't
<CarlFK> The_Guardian: no
<lamego> LjL, please read up, he does
<LjL> bbrazil: yes, containing two tarballs, one of which is data.tar.gz, which contains the actual files
<LjL> lamego: please read up you too, he doesn't ;-)
<lamego> ocr LjL: I don't know if the previous admin deleted it or never installed it, dpkg-* and debconf-* seem to be installed, its Ubuntu 5.04, and the only thig running is a stupid webmin insterface and some cPanel scripts in /scripts
<amund> where can I find beagle systray search applet?
<LjL> lamego: [17:18]  <ocr> LjL: accually bad news ;) find /usr -name dpkg* only reports dpkg-reconfigure and dpkg-preconfigure
<lamego> ops :P ok you win :P
<kristian> lamego, what's next with my graphic card? :P
<lamego> kristian, did X started ?
<LjL> though, technically,    find /usr -name dpkg*     shouldn't report *anything*, since that'd be     find /usr -name "dpkg*"
<bcl> ocr, looks like its time to find another 5.04 box and copy the binaries over :( Preferrably from someone you trust.
<LjL> but i suppose that *is* what he did
<kristian> yes, i'm on ubuntu now?
<LjL> bcl: well, what about just extracting dpkg manually like i said?
<kristian> x - os?
<lamego> X = XServer = Graphical Interface
<bcl> If you don't have apt and dont have dpkg I don't think there's anything that can open the .deb, is there?
<LjL> bcl: not a good idea, but failing that, i'm sure a fresh reinstallation is still better than copying binaries around...
<nbjayme> please help improve the script http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16448
<kristian> nothing started when ubntu started, no..
<LjL> bcl: yeah, there is. "ar". deb files are just ar archives, containing two gz archives, which contains a tar archive
<eegore> nomasteryoda left?
<bcl> LjL, depends on how important his server is.  But yes, a reinstall might be a good idea, the system is probably more screwed up than he realizes right now.
<LjL> bcl: agreed
<bcl> LjL, ahh, ok. I hadn't realized that. Still used to rpms :)
<homerh> hiya ppl
<lamego> kristian, erm, like, you are on ubuntu right now, right ?
<eegore> !terminal right click
<ubotu> I know nothing about terminal right click
<suppaman> does anyone know how have set up Return-Path header with mailx ?
<kristian> yes
<pradeep> hello homerh
<eegore> !right click
<ubotu> I know nothing about right click
<kristian> lamego, yes..?
<Junichi> hello everyone
<bcl> ocr, hmm, look in /var/cache/apt/archives its possible there is an apt-get in there.
<homerh> having a problem nautalis keep reseting tologin screen any idea why
<basti`DND> homerh stinkt
<Junichi> how do I get ubuntu to connect to an always on internet connection?
<basti`DND> Junichi stinkt
<CarlFK> sudo apt-get -f install = The following packages will be REMOVED:  gaim ubuntu-desktop
<basti`DND> CarlFK stinkt
<Toma->  anyone ever made a TORCS car before? or know how to make one?
<basti`DND> Toma- stinkt
<CarlFK> stinkt?
<basti`DND> CarlFK stinkt
<LjL> basti`DND: go away please
<CarlFK> basti`DND: please stop
<Toma-> hu?
<Junichi> I have a modem that connects to the net automatically
<basti`DND> sorry ...
<Junichi> ubuntu sees my ethernet card but it dosent know it has internet
<suppaman> Junichi: isn't that called dial-up ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@M17af.m.pppool.de]  by Hobbsee
* basti`DND was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Junichi> erm its dsl?
<_sp1d3r_> anyone wish tell me about a funny mail sound to set on my mobile?
* socket7 has an atheros wifi card that seems to be seen automatically on boot (according to dmesg, its ath0) but I cant seem to make it do anything
<ekl> uh
<ekl> nice
<cisa> hi, i'm ugrading from hoary to dapper. lvm2 makes problems: http://pastebin.de/8030
<Junichi> so how do I make internet work in ubuntu using a marvell yukon card?
<CarlFK> socket7: does Systen/Admin/Networking see it?
<Junichi> and a nforce3 mobo
<CarlFK> Junichi: does Systen/Admin/Networking see it?
<Junichi> yes it does
<bcl> Junichi, what does ifconfig show? Is there an eth0?
<Junichi> it says ppp connection off
<Junichi> it does
<Junichi> pppconfig shows a weird error
<socket7> CarlFK, I hadn't realized that there was a gui app. I was searching command line XD
<CarlFK> Junichi: "it" = eth0
<Junichi> forgot what was that tho
<Junichi> yep
<Junichi> it does
* Junichi turns on vmware
<ekl> hi i'm totally new to ubuntu (i use debian)
<kristian> lamego, you there?: P
<bcl> Junichi, you shouldn't need ppp if its DSL
<socket7> CarlFK, let me play with this a minute. it does see ath0, but I don't know if it works yet
<yallaman> Strange thing is..i got direct rendering working with this config. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16449 ... but i cant start gnome..error mesage tells me that x server isnt configured properly..well the usual error message when x cant start...but starting fluxbox is no problem
<Junichi> ooo? then?
<ekl> i'm trying to understand what iso should i download to install it on my macs
<Junichi> when I launch FF it was like as if there was no internet
<eitch0000> ekl: desktop versions
<ekl> sure, but
<LjL> ekl: what about http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-desktop-powerpc.iso ?
<The_Guardian> does ubuntu use sudo to handle all of its root functions?
<eitch0000> ekl: is what I would suggest
<bcl> Junichi, in the GUI config it should be setup to get the IP automatically (via DHCP).
<Toma-> The_Guardian: pretty much.
<LjL> The_Guardian: yeah, and gsudo
<The_Guardian> ahh no root shell then?
<Toma-> The_Guardian: not at all
<cisa> I tried installing lvm2 from breezy and then dist-upgrade again but the error still occurs. if I try to remove lvm2 (no need for it) apt also wants to remove ubuntu-base ubuntu-standard
<Junichi> bcl: I ticked "enable DCHP" but still no internet
<The_Guardian> hmm oh well
<bcl> What IP does it show for eth0?
<The_Guardian> are there any decent guis for server ubuntu?
<bcl> The_Guardian, ssh :)
<Toma-> The_Guardian: like fluxbox or something?
<Junichi> 192.168.1.1
<The_Guardian> si
<Junichi> actually, I typed that in and it got disabled
<Toma-> The_Guardian: sure, just install the server version of ubuntu, then apt-get install fluxbox or enlightenment :)
<Toma-> i prefer E for servers.
<Niklas_E> is there any gui for dpkg under X?
<bcl> Junichi, That's odd. I would have expected the DSL modem to be .1 (usually they have a web interface that you can get to)
<bcl> Niklas_E, Like synaptic?
<Junichi> ooh I havent tried accessing my modem from firefox yet
<Toma-> Niklas_E: double click your deb file and an installer will pop up
<yallaman> oh noes..gerry left
<Niklas_E> well, can you use synatic to remove programs too?
<socket7> wewt. my wifi works now
<Toma-> Niklas_E: gdebi is what its called and yeh, synaptic can remove apps
<Niklas_E> ok, tnx
<socket7> How do I update all my software again? with debian it was like apt-get distupdate or something. Is it the same in ubuntu?
<rolf> apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<xolot1> i have 2 ubunbtu boxes, and i want to nfs network them.  but how do i find the ip address of the host box?
<delcoyote> xolot1, network settings? ifconfig?
<xolot1> ok ill try  thank you
<socket7> rolf, thanks. Looks like I'm already up to date with that
<delcoyote> not sure also xolot1
<kristian> what is the code to get Amsn? sudo apt-get install Amsn?
<cisa> no hints on my lvm2 problem?
<Junichi> thanks I'll try to play around with ubuntu again
<delcoyote> im trying to do sort of the same to copy a whole partition to a folder
<bcl> Junichi, Take a look at /etc/network/interfaces and make sure it has a line like this for eth0: iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Junichi> okay
<_sp1d3r_> kristian: yes
<bschol> I'm new to this forum, sorry if I do things the wrong way. I cannot record sounds with a mic, e.g. in Skype. It works fine in WinXP. All is unmuted and set to max. in Alsamixer, mic is on capture. I tried the fora
<kristian> why dosn't it workt hen?
<Junichi> bcl: my network card is actually a marvell yukon although windows says its a realtek
<Junichi> might that be a prob?
<bcl> Junichi, if you have an eth0 that means the driver is most likely loaded.
<_sp1d3r_> kristian: what is the prob?
<Junichi> ooo
<kristian> it can't find the package..
<Junichi> I'll go over to ubuntu
<Junichi> thanks
<sarixe> i got grub to install... but only by installing ubuntu over the old one.  it works fine now.  didn't lose anything
<kristian> the command line, terminal or whatever..
<J-_> what's a good low resouce mp3 player?
<sarixe> xmms
<J-_> resource*
<J-_> k
<J-_> thanks.
<sarixe> yup
<sarixe> np
<xolot1> delcoyote: i would use the "inet addr" ?
<xolot1> and the command, willi@willi-laptop:~$ sudo mount -t nfs 192.168.0.###:/mnt /box1
<xolot1> mount to NFS server '192.168.0.###' failed.
<bcl> xolot1, do you have all the nfs daemons running?
<socket7> Is there any way to get a wifi configurator loaded in the tray next to the clock and battery meters?
<J-_> ubuntu is way better than suse.
<J-_> i find anyway
<xolot1> bcl:probably not, im trying this for the first time
<bcl> xolot1, I haven't run nfs in a bit but you need nfs, nfslock and portmap running. nfs is a bit of a PITA. You might have an easier time using samba.
<bcl> xolot1, depending on your needs.
<delcoyote> nfs-server?
<maddy_> where are the backgroudn files located?
<delcoyote> not sure myself trying to figure out all this too
<J-_> damn, it. no sound with xmms... what should i do?
<xolot1> bcl and delcoyote: thank you, i may try samba first then, or perhaps ill be back...
<bcl> Under ubuntu it looks like you need nfs-common, nfs-kernel-server and probably portmap.
<delcoyote> lol xolot1  im also at samba :-D
<delcoyote> and yw xolot1
<root_> hey
<bcl> xolot1, if all you are trying to do is share files you will have an easier time with samba.
<root_> i need help
<xolot1> bcl: yeah thats all im looking for
<root_> i wanna listen to a dvd
<delcoyote> trying to copy partition to folder, any folder!! :-D
<root_> but it doesnt work
<boredom> What package does alsaconf belong to? anyone know off hand?
<kristian> lamego, are u back?
<root_> how to enable dvd viewing?
<ajayc> ^richiefrich: hi
<^richiefrich> hi man
<lamego> kristian, yes
<root_> How to ENABLE dvd viewing???
<kristian> u scared me a lot
<yallaman> jeebuz.. i cant get to my login manager..  when in gnome..and i logout i just get console..never got that before..allways had the login manager
<lamego> kristian, type: glxinfo | grep "direct"
<Bazzi> !tell root_ about restrictedformats
<ocr> sigh
<lamego> if it says Yes, then you are setup with 3D support
<bcl> root_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats (google is your friend)
<root_> google is my ennemy
<root_> lol
<ocr> LjL: thanks for the help, but I cant even unpack .debs, and there's no CC installed so I can't compile them manually
<CarlFK> boredom: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Ng> ocr: dpkg-deb can unpack .debs
<bcl> ocr, no ar binary?
<maddy_> anydoby knows where the wallpaper files are locatedz?
<ocr> Ng: i dont have dpkg-deb :>
<socket7> root_, are you runing as root? or are you just trolling for people who are anal about not ircing as root? :)
<LjL> ocr: if you have no ar and no gunzip, then you're really a bit stuck... a reinstall would be best imho
<kristian> direct rendering: No
<kristian> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Ng> ocr: why not?
<^richiefrich> ajayc so what u decide on?
<bcl> ocr, sounds like its time for a reinstall :(
<socket7> VLC should be able to play DVD's for you root_
<kristian> lamego, this is wrong isn't it?
<ajayc> ^richiefrich: about what?
<^richiefrich> ajayc arch ubuntu kbunut
<lamego> kristian, yes, that means you don't have hw 3d
<^richiefrich> u
<yallaman> anyone know why my login manager suddenly stopped working/dont show up
<kristian> whaaat? :P
<bcl> yallaman, what's the last thing you did as root?
<lamego> kristian, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lamego> and select flgrx when asked for the driver to use
<ocr> bcl: only have: binutils, libgd2, libfreetype6, postfix-tls, postfix, squid, squid-common in the cache
<yallaman> just edited xorg.conf
<bcl> lamego, is dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg wht you run after swapping video cards?
<kristian> autodetect  video hardware?
<suppaman> my fglrx kernel module doesn't fit my kernel, how can I check what restricted module release do I need ?
<lamego> bcl, yes, also
<bcl> ocr, oooohh. You are hosed.
<lamego> kristian, yes, but you will select the driver anyway
<ocr> LjL: i have gunzip and tar, but tar xzfv file.deb didnt work (even when i renamed to .tar.gz)
<bcl> lamego, cool. Had someone ask me that the other day.
<Ng> ocr: debs aren't tarballs. do you have another machine you could unpack one on and transfer the files?
<kristian> what is the graphic card bus bababa
<kristian> ?
<Ng> kristian: AGP?
<Ng> (which isn't technically a bus ;)
<LjL> ocr: no, no, you must use *ar* first.   "ar x filename.deb"
<lamego> so much work, at this time the server would be already installed with dapper :P
<kristian> ofc!! :P lol..
<suppaman> Ng: isn't it ?
<Ng> suppaman: nope, it's just a port on a PCI bus
<Ng> suppaman: run "lspci" and you'll see your AGP device (if you have one)
<suppaman> at higher clock rate
<bcl> lamego, heheh. Yep, 0-finished in under 15 minutes.
<maddy_> does anyone know where the wallpaper files are locatedim using gnome
<kristian> emm, how do i know what pci bus my graphic card is in?
<Ng> maddy_: /usr/share/backgrounds/ probably
<suppaman> Ng: I knew it was PCI based, but does it relies on the same controller as the PCI bus ?
<Ng> kristian: what do you need to know for? X?
<bcl> maddy_, ones you add are in ~/Desktop
<kristian> xserver.org something..
<bschol> hi, what steps to take if Skype is not recording sound through a mic?
<kristian> not sure?
<lamego> he needs to setup X with fglrx
<maddy_> bcl i want to copy the default background fiel to some other location
<Junichi> bcl: everything seems to be detected fine
<Ng> kristian: generally you don't actually need to tell X which device to use, it can figure it out (and it prints a list when it starts, to /var/log/Xorg.0.log)
<Junichi> but still FF dosent connect
<ufk> hiya
<kristian> this is what i need to know:   PCI:1:0:0__
<Junichi> I've got logs this time
<ufk> what's the latest ubuntu branch?
<Ng> ufk: dapper (6.06)
<The_Guardian> anyone who can walk me through installing enlightenment with ubuntu 6.06?
<ufk> thanks
<lamego> maddy_, look at the wallpaper filename and: locate filename
<Junichi> ifconfig says everythiing is fune
<kristian> ng, i just say OK to   PCI:1:0:0__ than?
<Junichi> fine*
<Junichi> but no internet!!
<kristian> *then?
<lamego> kristian, OK OK OK OK
<g00nish0ne> Junichi, does your /etc/resolv.conf contain your router as a nameserver?
<kristian> 128 mb, how many kb?
<Junichi> havent check that one yet..
<Junichi> have to boot over to ubuntu to find out
<lamego> kristian, leave the defaults unless you know that is being asked :P
<kristian> 128.000?
<g00nish0ne> i've had issues with that, and after some research.. it looks like ubuntu is making ipv6 requests and instead of ignoring them, my router is returning 1.0.0.0
<suppaman> bye
<kristian> i have to write it i think
<lamego> no you don't
<g00nish0ne> i bypass it by removing the router from my resolv.conf
<Junichi> so um, any more suggestions because I dont have internet over there
<neotard> kristian:  are you running xorg configuration?
<Junichi> ooo
<Anderson> Can someone help me set up my wireless interface?
<eegore> Damn they evem have a VMware player in the repos
<g00nish0ne> 128mb == 131072kb
<kristian> use  kernel framebuffer device  interface? yes or no, the 2 million NOK question :)
<lib8264q> hello channel
<eegore> Is dapper aimed point blank at the enterprise sector?
<The_Guardian> what address do I use when updating my sources.list to apt-get enlightenment?
<kristian> neotard, yes, i think....
<Anderson> Can someone help me set up my wireless interface?
<root_> socket7: im runnin as root
<g00nish0ne> Anderson, what card do you have?
<root_> thanks all
<lib8264q> hey just wondered is it possible to access msn chat rooms  on a linux system ?
<eegore> HACK TIME!!!!!!!!!!!
<root_> ???
<eegore> yes you
<g00nish0ne> msn? as in irc?
<_sp1d3r_> what's the benfit if I set "user  ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL" in sudoers file and I use only user account?
<kristian> lamego, use  kernel framebuffer device  interface? yes or no, the 2 million NOK question :)
<eegore> let see what script I can feed a newb
<PalmMagic> lib8264q :yeah
<Junichi> so other than checking that anything else that would help>?
<kristian> lamego,  yes or no?
<g00nish0ne> i've seen the issue all over, no one solution, but removing my router from my resolv.conf.. is what gets me online
<g00nish0ne> and i'm running 6.06 right now..
<_sp1d3r_> Anyone can explain me about utility of sudoers file?
<Junichi> oo okay I'll try that
<nickrud> _sp1d3r_, it's useful for giving users specific rights to run only certain programs
<yallaman> whats wrong with this xorg.conf? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16450  ..when i boot my comp..i get error telling me that x server cant start..  but when i type startx..fluxbox starts..i get no login manager
<Anderson> My wireless interface is on the device manager, however there is no wireless interface in the network settings dialogue.
<g00nish0ne> if you look for the posts in ubuntuforums and search for 1.0.0.0  you'll see where i've been asking
<g00nish0ne> and what i've found
<g00nish0ne> what card is it Anderson ?
<g00nish0ne> dlink linksys?
<Anderson> Broadcom
<Anderson> Built in
<Junichi> I'll boot over (again)
<Anderson> If there is a listing in the device manager, does that indicate the presence of drivers?
<_sp1d3r_> nickrud: ok but if I set "ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL" privileges in my sudoers file, then I doing an useless thing?
<g00nish0ne> no
<nickrud> _sp1d3r_, it means you don't type your password, that's all
<Anderson> Ok, I'll do some looking
<Stormx2> Setting up a gstreamer pipeline for ripping CDs... ! lame name=enc vbr=4 vbr-quality=2 <-- How do I make that best quality VBR? I don't know what the "4" means, I think I need to set that 2 to 0
<solstice> is it is safe to install bittorrent official client with their deb package (and remove bittorrent 3.4.2) ?
<g00nish0ne> i think broadcom requires ndiswrappers
<The_Guardian> can someone here help me with apt-get for enlightenment?
<_sp1d3r_> nickrud: Ok thks
<g00nish0ne> is it showing broadcom 4318?
<kristian> well, no i have done the configuration, i just pressed Enter.. restart, then everything will work?
<yallaman> i even have 3d accel and direct rendering working..
<eegore> damn, now I need to get glx working
<Anderson> g00nish0ne, it does require ndiswrapper, just found that, it is a BCM4306
<_sp1d3r_> nickrud: Only one thing... if I set user with this privileges then this user is like root?
<M4D3X> arrrgh
<M4D3X> cant get nvidia card to work!
<kristian> i think it's working now :P
<kristian> lamego is a gift! :)
<Anderson> g00nish0ne, I was under the impression that anything in the device manager had drivers.
<nickrud> _sp1d3r_, yes, but a root who doesn't need a password.
<g00nish0ne> nah, all devices will list
<Amaranth> Anderson: dapper has the bcm43xx driver
<Amaranth> Anderson: So it might work without ndiswrapper
<Amaranth> Anderson: But you need the bcm43xx-fwcutter package
<Anderson> Thanks, I'll look into that.
<randomguy> hey anyone know of a linux game that is worth playing?
<randomguy> i get so bored from time to time and want to kill a few brain cells
<jtj> i'm trying to open a video in mplayer but i'm getting an error message, would someone be able to wlak me throguh what it means please? I have pasted to 16453, thanks
<Ng> randomguy: there are some quake3 based things that are free - tremulus and enemy territory, for example
<nickrud> randomguy, got just the thing to kill brain cells: frozenbubble
<Ng> randomguy: or you could shell out a few bucks for something like ut2004, or go for a little puzzle game in Applications->Games
<randomguy> ah but i wanted something more than one of those tetris like games
<kristian> lamego, how can i check if the graphic is okay ?
<randomguy> ya i guess when the new ut comes out i will buy it for linux
<Jowi> randomguy: bzflag can be addictive
<The_Guardian> i'm having trouble using apt-get to install enlightenment
<randomguy> i will give it a try thanks
<The_Guardian> what deb should I use?
<Ng> The_Guardian: enlightenment
<The_Guardian> just http://enlightenment.org ?
<Ng> The_Guardian: sudo apt-get install enlightenment
<The_Guardian> aye I tried that already
<Ng> The_Guardian: and what happened?
<Anderson> What command shows which release of Ubuntu I am using?
<kristian> why dosn't sudo apt-get install Amsn work? :P
<The_Guardian> can't find package
<Ng> Anderson: lsb_release -a
<Ng> kristian: small a
<Anderson> Ng, much appreciated.
<kristian> the_gurdian, we got the same problem..
<Ng> The_Guardian: you need to enable the universe/multiverse repositories then
<kristian> can't find pacakje
<Ng> !repos > The_Guardian
<Ng> !repos > kristian
<kristian> package..
<Ng> kristian: I just told you how to fix yours :)
<The_Guardian> aye that's what i'm looking for
<The_Guardian> the addy for the repos
<jtj> anyone able to help with an mplayer problem please?
<randomguy> dont use mplayer
<Ng> jtj: what's the URL of your error paste?
<randomguy> use vnc
<solstice> s it is safe to install bittorrent official client with their deb package (and remove bittorrent 3.4.2) ?
<randomguy> i have never ever had an error with vnc
<g00nish0ne> vlc?
<g00nish0ne> you mean
<The_Guardian> ahh thanks Ng reading the msg you sent me now
<jtj> ng 16453
<randomguy> ya sorry
<Anderson> Is 6.06 Dapper?
<g00nish0ne> yes
<Ng> jtj: can I have the full URL please, since I'm not psychic and don't know which pastebin you used ;)
<Lynoure> randomguy: I already thought you were being way random =)
<randomguy> lol ya i need to think of a new name lol
<funkmaster> hi there i was trying to get *.3gp working so i was compiling ffmpeg with amr support but get an error when doing make, /amr.c:248: undefined reference to `UnpackBits' and amr.c:318: undefined reference to `PackBits' someone knows wha i'm doing wrong?
<kristian> ng, i don't find amsn in synaptic either..
<Ng> funkmaster: no, but I think realplayer can play those
<jtj> ng oh sorry i used the one which we're told to use and thought tht was standard  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16453
<Ng> kristian: then you need to enable universe
<cablesm102> I think I may have a GNOME problem. When I click a UI object (button, link, etc) it occasionally won't perform the action until I move my mouse away from the button.
<kristian> yes, i done that before ;) but where?:P
<jtj> random why is tht better? i'm trying to get mplayer working because i want to record streaming video
<Ng> kristian: did ubotu send you a URL? that page explains how
<Ng> jtj: looks like you need to install the win32 codecs package
<Ng> !RestrictedFormats > jtj
<Ng> Seveas: this new bot syntax and the lack of confirmation, sucks imo ;)
<randomguy> does it have a problem with every site or just one specific one
<delcoyote> need some advice please, have windows partition on ubuntu live cd, could i change mount path to paste it in other ubuntu machine? now the path is /tmp
<jtj> ng oh i thought i had what does tht restricted formats mean?
<The_Guardian> i'm glad ubuntu is really clean
<The_Guardian> I was having the worst pain with phlak and arudius
<tich> does anyone know how to change the font settings for openbox wm?
<Ng> jtj: it means that the format is probably encumbered by patents, so a free decoder can't be written
<lib8264q> hey del what you doing in here  lol
<funkmaster> Ng: yeah installed it and workd for a second then crashed..
<ocr> yay
<cisa> how do i remove lvm2 without removing ubuntu-base and ubuntu-standard?
<ocr> I managed to install sshd now
<kristian> ng, i cant find it
<ocr> damn that was alot of hacking
<kallei> I need a program so I can have a friend of my see my desktop in "real-time", I need him to see what I am doing in GIMP etc...  Now i have tried to setup a VNC server (vnc4server)  but when my friend logs in, it's like he gets his own session, with an empty desktop and all that. Is it a vnc server i need or is there any other program I am looking for?
<jtj> ng ah ok so does tht mean i wont be able to download from tht site
<delcoyote> :-p lib?
<Ng> kristian: can't find what? the package? have you updated your package listings since you enabled universe? (either Reload in synaptic or "sudo apt-get update" in a terminal)
<lib8264q> :) yourself  lmao
<jtj> ng how can i check i have installed the codecs properly
<delcoyote> gotcha!! ;-p lib
<Ng> jtj: you should be able to, there are package repositories (PLF, I think) that still distribute the windows codecs anyway
<Ng> jtj: look in /usr/lib/win32
<randomguy> well there are programs to record your session but i cant think of any that will send it over real time
<cisa> kallei: there ist x11vnc or something like that. or you both log in to one vnc-session
<jtj> ng ok thanks
<randomguy> but they may be able to, i havent exactly used them
<delcoyote> almost there lib....
<kristian> i can't find where i enable universe, i did it yesterday, but i have installed ubuntu one more time since that..
<rpedro> kallei: System >> Preferences >> Remote Desktop
<ompaul> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<jtj> ng yeah its got 126 items
<ompaul> kristian, ^^ read that by ubotu
<kristian> well, i found it now ;)
<The_Guardian> hmm Ng i'm still getting package not found
<xophEr> Is libgstreamer-dev 10.7 going to be availalbe for ubuntu any time soon?
<Ng> The_Guardian: did you update your package listings?
<The_Guardian> yeah
<Ramunas> hello, i'm having problems getting ati drivers to work, they used to work on breezy but after the upgrade they don't
<Ramunas> i didn't change anything in xorg.conf
<Ng> xophEr: ubuntu generally doesn't put new versions of packages into an already released version, so probably not
<Ramunas> any ideas?
<Ng> The_Guardian: put your /etc/apt/sources.list in a pastebin
<Whoo> Hi all ;)
<xophEr> Ng, Yes, but I in edgy
<Ng> xophEr: *shrug* edgy is a development version, it isn't stable and is unsupported
<vanberge> did Freenode go down yesterday??  i couldnt get on at all.
<kallei> rpedro:  does that give the possibilty to log in to the same session like cisa said?
<randomguy> how can i remove an app that i installed from somewhere other than a repository?
<Ng> The_Guardian: you can mostly ignore that error, or import seveas's repository gpg key, if he has one
<Ng> vanberge: yes
<Ng> randomguy: was it a .deb? dpkg -r
<randomguy> no it was a .run
<wastrel> yay
<vanberge> Ng: i figured... i kept getting 'too many users' message...
<rpedro> kallei: you mean like connecting two clients to the same remote desktop server? maybe...
<kristian> my graphic card dosn't work better than it did before I started configuring..
<Ng> vanberge: it got slightly hacked
<Ng> randomguy: check its installed directory for an uninstall script
<erUSUL> vanberge: yes sombody get the net admin privileges and "hijacked" the irc-net
<Ng> randomguy: otherwise, vape the directory it's in
<Whoo> I've strange trouble with '|' oprator .... (ps -edf |grep ps) not working, but (ps -edf |grep ps) without <space> working fine .... someon know why ?
<yallaman> arghh.. i cant get my login manager to work..
<jimcooncat> where are the xchat user settings located, please?
<randomguy> k
<MikkelRev> Hi, I cat get my TV tuner working. When I try to run tvtime, I get this errmsg at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16455
<rpedro> kallei: just try it, and come back here if it doesn't work
<erUSUL> jimcooncat: .xchat2/
<erUSUL> jimcooncat: in home
<jimcooncat> thank you erUSUL!
<vanberge> Ng, erUSUL seriously?  wow... i thought they just had system issues.
<randomguy> i hate .run anyway, it is just a sad way to try and make linux installers more like windows
<Ng> MikkelRev: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<jtj> ng would you be able to tell me what the first part of tht error message meant about an rtc init error, then the bit about a joystick please
<delcoyote> mmm using ubuntu live cd , doesnt give you root permissions?
<Ramunas> how can i make sure if my video hardware acceleration is working?
<Ramunas> glxgears with some option, can't remember
<Ng> jtj: ignore the joystick bit. the rtc error is about a hardware timer that mplayer tries to use. i recommend enabling it by editing /etc/sysctl.conf and putting in a line that says dev/rtc/max-user-freq=1024
<Ng> jtj: basically that will lower the amount of CPU required to play things
<Whoo> Ramunas, with the good drivers, what is you video chip ?
<Lynoure> delcoyote: it gives you unlimited sudo
<cArNaGe`> anyone using Konversation here?
<MikkelRev> Ng: ABIT nVIDIA
<Ng> !glxgears > Ramunas
<Lynoure> cArNaGe`: very possibly, though I don't. Ask anyway?
<Anderson> If I want to upgrade my release using apt-get can I add a line "deb http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/"
<wastrel> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Ng> MikkelRev: have you enabled the binary nvidia drivers?
<Ng> !upgrade > Anderson
<jtj> ng ok thanks, i went to the win file and its got lost of items but is there some sort of command i cold run to check tht i have ething possible
<The_Guardian> ahh no wonder
<MikkelRev> Ng: not sure, how/where ?
<The_Guardian> that repos has Nx not enlightenment
<cArNaGe`> My question is with the weather script.  Anyway for other folks to use it off my machine
<Ng> MikkelRev: you'd have installed nvidia-glx and arun a few commands afterwards, if not, follow the instructions ubotu is about to send you a URL for
<Ng> !nvidia > MikkelRev
<Ramunas> Whoo: ati radeon 9600
<Stormx2> The_Guardian: o.O Today's News?
<Whoo> fglrx drivers
<cArNaGe`> !weather 18818
<ubotu> I know nothing about weather 18818
<ajayc> ^richiefrich: yo
<rixxon> i reported what i thought was a bug with the vmware-player package, someone replies 'Your debconf frontend is set to noninteractive. Please set it to something that allows questions to be shown.' -- How do i do that? :P
<dr34mc0d3r> i built a ubuntu 6.06 for my duaghter (2 yrs) - im needing some sort of Sound Event Manager - so she will have diff sounds for various events. Got any ideas?
<cArNaGe`> !weather binghamton
<ubotu> I know nothing about weather binghamton
<^richiefrich> ajayc ?
<Ng> rixxon: probably with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure debconf"
<rixxon> Ng: thank you, will try
<Ramunas> i'm getting ~90fps with radeon 9600 so i guess drivers aren't working, right?
<erUSUL> dr34mc0d3r: System>Preferences>Sound ??
<erUSUL> Ramunas: you can bet on it...
<dr34mc0d3r> i did System>Preferences>Sound - but there arent enough events -
<delcoyote> thanks Lynoure
<kristian> lamego, u here?????
<Ramunas> so any ideas of what should i do?
<quickblaine> Hi, looking for some advice, trying to install ubuntu onto my windows laptop, but every time i try and resize the windows partition it goes back to its original size! whats going on?
<dr34mc0d3r> events like minimize, maximize, open prog, close prog.....
<The_Guardian> eh oh well FreeNX looks good
<The_Guardian> and all I wanted was a decent GUI
<erUSUL> !tell Ramunas about ati
<johnstar> does anyone know how to run ubuntu off a thumb drive damm small linux style?
<quickblaine> Hi, looking for some advice, trying to install ubuntu onto my windows laptop, but every time i try and resize the windows partition it goes back to its original size! whats going on?
<erUSUL> !ati > Ramunas
<Ramunas> erUSUL: thanks
<quickblaine> Hi, looking for some advice, trying to install ubuntu onto my windows laptop, but every time i try and resize the windows partition it goes back to its original size! whats going on?
<g00nish0ne> quickblaine, did you apply the changes you made?
<kristian> Someone help me with my graphic card? 3 time i try to enable a other driver with this ATI crap, but it never works.. :P
<facefaceface> yo yo yo, what is / how do I / do the equivelent of '/sbin/system network restart' ???
<quickblaine> yeah, i'll point out now that im no noob, this is my second ubuntu install... its really weird
<rpedro> dr34mc0d3r: maybe KDE has these kind of events, you can install it with 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' . Personally I believe Gnome is much better and simpler to use
<facefaceface> like, where is 'system' ?
<facefaceface> locate system didn'y do out
<quickblaine> I've tried a few different floppy things that dont work... then i tried GPartEd on the ubuntu live CD... didnt work either!
<erUSUL> kristian: which driver are you trying to configure?
<facefaceface> thats 'out
<Ng> facefaceface: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart   perhaps
<dr34mc0d3r> rpedro - thanks - im using Gnome at the moment...
<Ng> facefaceface: (owt ;)
<kristian> not sure... but i try to make my grap. card work
<rpedro> dr34mc0d3r: maybe ask first in #kubuntu , no need to install KDE just to check...
<BumfunMC> how do i remove toolbars in gnome?
<g00nish0ne> and you did click on "apply" after you resided it...
<facefaceface> Ng ahhhh...
<dr34mc0d3r> ok thanks
<quickblaine> yeah course
<g00nish0ne> without that.. it doesn't make changes
<Ng> BumfunMC: which toolbars?
<vanberge> anybody in here a fluxbox user?  no problems or anything, i was just wondering if flux has a following with the ubuntu crowd. :-)  (im a former redhatter/fedra core)
<The_Guardian> hmm well I just installed FreeNX, but now startx doesn't work?
<quickblaine> i tried it about four time, clicked apply, it said applying, and then when it rescannd the devices it went back up to 40gb
<kristian> erusul,not sure... but i try to make my grap. card work
<erUSUL> !ati > kristian
<Ng> The_Guardian: freenx isn't a GUI, it's a remote control system like vnc or rdp
<RabidSnail> Does anybody know where I can find the extracted firmware files of wl_apsta.o for AirportExtreme? Every time I try running bcm43xx-fwcutter the MD5 doesn't match.
<BumfunMC> Ng: in a normal program like gedit where these symbols are to open a file and so on. i cant move it back since i moved it away once
<The_Guardian> aye I need NXclient right?
<CarlFK> how do I find the URI of a local debian repo mirror?  (#debian is trying to protect me from me)
<anilruby> give me link for upgrading breezy to dapper wiki link
<anilruby> give me link for upgrading breezy to dapper wiki link
<Ng> BumfunMC: System->Preferences->Menu and Toolbar  - tick "Detachable toolbars" I suspect
<anilruby> give me link for upgrading breezy to dapper
<Ng> anilruby: stop repeating yourself
<kristian> erusul, tried that howtoguide twice, and third time with a guide for my card, 9800 pro. i don't think it will work anyway
<Ng> !upgrade > anilruby
<quickblaine> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<The_Guardian> nvm I read it all wrong
<jtj> ng, thanks
<quickblaine> Can someone help me with partitioning problems?
<CarlFK> quickblaine: not if you don't describe the problem ;)
<facefaceface> how can I make a dialogue popup from teh cmd line in ubuntu?
<kristian> !ati 9800 pro
<ubotu> I know nothing about ati 9800 pro
<Kasuko> I need to know how to disable the shift + backspace hotkey that cause me to lose my work every 5 minutes
<Ng> facefaceface: zenity
<CarlFK> facefaceface: char or gui?
<kristian> okai...
<kristian> !9800 pro
<ubotu> I know nothing about 9800 pro
<Ng> !ati > kristian
<anilruby> give me steps for upgrading Ububtu 5.10 to Dapper 6.06, I have Live CD of dapper
<Ng> Kasuko: shift+backspace?
<kristian> tried that twice
<CarlFK> kristian: /msg ubotu bla
<quickblaine> CarlFK: Okay, so basically im trying to resize my windows partition in GParted on the ubuntu liveCD so i can install, but each time resize it and apply changes it goes back up to 40gb
<Kasuko> Ng, I dont know why but it seems to restart my xserver
<Ng> Kasuko: do you mean ctrl-alt-backspace?
<ablyss> Kasuko: copy paste this into terminal xmodmap -e "keycode 22 = BackSpace"
<Kasuko> Ng, No just shift+backspace Im sure of it
<ablyss> Ng, no its a xg;/compiz bug
<CarlFK> quickblaine: I am assuming the resize is failing - try going into win and defrag, then back to Ubuntu and try to resize again
<BumfunMC> Ng: the bars are detachable but when i try to pull that detacher at the left the mouse doesnt change to a hand and it just doesnt move. it only works when its already inside the program window
<Ng> ablyss: well if people will run stupid buggy software ;)
<Kasuko> Ng, ok
<quickblaine> CarlFK: that sucks... defragging takes ages
<Kasuko> Ng, Nothing?
<Ng> Kasuko: try what ablyss said
<loserboy> hey if grub gets screwed up and throws up an error 17, what do u do?
<Kasuko> ablyss do you know how I can fix it
<Kasuko> Im not even running XGL anymore
<lamego> loserboy, I would reinstall grub
<loserboy> yea but i mean how
<lamego> loserboy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<facefaceface> zenity --question --text "hello?, This option is not available. Please see --help for all possible usages.
<loserboy> lamego, thanks
<snedar> hi! how can I set PATH for gnome? I want to install applications to my home dir, but I can't run them easily with ALT+F2 now.
<kristian> lamego, back?
<facefaceface> CarlFK, gui
<lamego> kristian, yes
<RabidSnail> Does anybody have experience with AirportExtreme (bcm43xx)?
<facefaceface> (I am sshed into my laptop)
<kristian> lamego, is there anything else i can do to improve the graphic?
<facefaceface> I want to make a gui appear on the laptops X
<CrazyDoode> RabidSnail: yup
<lamego> kristian, were you able to setup the fglrx driver ?
<BumfunMC> Ng are you there?
<Kasuko> Ok I fixed it thanks you all
<CrazyDoode> RabidSnail: on my dell 1300, what do you have?
<VincentMX> yo
<RabidSnail> CrazyDoode:Apple ibook
<kristian> yes, i think so
<Ng> facefaceface: --text=foo
<CarlFK> facefaceface: im sure you can - I have only done char
<Ng> facefaceface: not --text foo
<Ng> BumfunMC: yes
<kristian> lamego, had to set up my mouse, screen and everything
<facefaceface> ty Ng
<lamego> kristian, do you get a direct rendering yeson the glxinfo ?
<lamego> did
<BumfunMC> Ng: the bars are detachable but when i try to pull that detacher at the left the mouse doesnt change to a hand and it just doesnt move. it only works when its already inside the program window
<facefaceface> zenity --question --text="hello?, This option is not available. Please see --help for all possible usages.
<CrazyDoode> RabidSnail: the howto is horribly written, I think I'm gonna write one this afternoon. but i can walk you thru it.
<RabidSnail> CrazyDoode:I have it installed, but it's sporadic
<kristian> lamego, not sure, i didn't check before i rebot..
<Ng> facefaceface: did you have a second " on the end?
<RabidSnail> I read something about wl_apsta.o firmware
<Ng> facefaceface: this works fine for me: zenity --question --text="Hello?"
<facefaceface> Ng, yeah, sorry, just pasted bad
<CrazyDoode> RabidSnail: mine's fine - rock steady
<lamego> it also worked for me, the zenity dialog
<facefaceface> Ng, can you ssh into your box and try again?
<Otacon22> someone know the name of a program that can make me possible to listen the pc audio by a bluetooth earpiece ?
<facefaceface> I didn't -X with ssh
<scud> in ubuntu is there a way to bond ethernet connections?
<M|xx> what's the "best" usenet/binaries downloader?
<snedar> (about my question: never mind, I've found .bash_profile)
<Ng> facefaceface: do you have X forwarding on your ssh session?
<facefaceface> (cos I want the dialogue on the other machine)
<VincentMX> anybody farmiliar with syslinux? i got it from the apt repos, but it doesn't work. it says "sh: mcopy: command not found". what do i do now? i need to make my usbstick bootable
<lamego> kristian, so check it now, glxinfo | grep direct
<facefaceface> I want to 'communicate' via ssh using dialogues
<kristian> direct rendering: No
<kristian> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<kristian> same shit as before :P
<CrazyDoode> RabidSnail: are you using ndiswrapper or the built in driver?
<lamego> facefaceface, that can't be done with ssh/zenity
<facefaceface> lamego, surly the --display option can be used?
<RabidSnail> CrazyDoode:I can't use ndiswrapper, being on PPC.
<facefaceface> p.s. with ssh -X it 'works' (not what I want to do but no error)
<BumfunMC> Ng: is there a way to remove the toolbar or to reset all toolbar positions or something?
<CrazyDoode> RabidSnail: didn't know that :)
<kristian> lamego, why do i have mesa glx indirect, and what is that?
<RabidSnail> CrazyDoode:There's a special firmware some howtos said to use, but the fwcutter refuses to extract it.
<lamego> that means you have software rendering, which is bad
<CrazyDoode> RabidSnail: did you try  /usr/share/bcm43xx-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh
<CrazyDoode>    yet? to download all drivers from the net?
<CrazyDoode> as root
<lamego> facefaceface, -display would work only if the Xserver on the remote host is setup to listen for remote connections, which is not the default
<g00nish0ne> kristian, sorry to be late and join in the middle... but were you using nvidia chipset?
<facefaceface> lamego, I see
<kristian> yes!
<facefaceface> How can I say 'hello' to the user of my laptop via ssh?
<RabidSnail> CrazyDoode:Trying that now
<lamego> and I don't see a -display option on zenity
<g00nish0ne> and you've installed the nvidia drivers?
<facefaceface> lamego, one moment
<kristian> no? have not installed 1 driver at all..
<g00nish0ne> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx  i believe
<RabidSnail> CrazyDoode:Cool! I'll restart and see if it worked.
<lamego> kristian, dod you apt-get install the driver on the virst place ?
<CrazyDoode> k
<lamego> did
<lamego> he wants to install the ATI Driver, not Nvidia
<kristian> no, I used easy ubuntu
<M4D3X> need help regarding windows shares
<lamego> uh
<lamego> kristian, well, i am a bit tired of trying to help you, give it a read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<g00nish0ne> like i said : sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<g00nish0ne> then restart x
<znero> Hello, can someone tell me how to export e-mails in evolution, so that i can import them later after an reinstallation
<lamego> g00nish0ne, he has an ATI card !
<kristian> lamego, i surely understadn :P
<facefaceface> lamego, --display=DISPLAY           X display to use
<lamego> znero, you just need to backup the .evoltion folder on your home directory
<SpecialCore> hello, how to use VPN in Ubuntu 6.06?
<fijam> Hello! Simple question: how to turn dma for hdd off at the bootup?
<g00nish0ne> mixed replies then
<lamego> facefaceface, my zenity help doesnt have such option
<znero> lamego: oh, its hidden... okay, thanks
<g00nish0ne> but still needs to install that first
<Kyral> fijam: why the hell would you want it OFF?
<odin> what's a good video converter program?
<kristian> goonishinoho, something like that, emm, nvidia drivers for my motherboard, right?
<fijam> Kyral: my old drive does not support it
<lamego> znero, most of the application data/settings is save on the home dir at hidden folders, like .application :)
<fijam> any hints?
<g00nish0ne> kristian, i was talking about your video chipset
<g00nish0ne> i caught a rogue yes in there somewhere and kept goin
<kristian> nooo, that's ati..
<odin> !tell odin about video converting
<ubotu> I know nothing about video converting
<djm62> fijam: /etc/hdparm.conf I think
<lamego> kristian, the nvidia-glx is for the nvidia graphics card, not for the nforce
<odin> drat!
<fijam> I heard something about recompiling kernel with disabling dma. how to do it?
<facefaceface> cos when I log in via ssh -X, and echo $DISPLAY, I get a valid display, which then 'works' with --display
<fijam> djm62: thanks, I'll check it
<facefaceface> $ zenity --help 2| grep "\-\-display=DISPLAY" ->   --display=DISPLAY           X display to use
<yallaman> anyone that could give me a little hand here, im on the verge of reinstalling..just to escape my probs:/  the issue at hand is: whenever i boot i get an error message that x cannot start..typing startx  starts fluxbox..i get no login manager...if i go to gnome from the fluxbox menu..and try to log out from gnome..i still dont get a login manager..i see the nvidia logo..i got direct rendering and 3d accel working
<g00nish0ne> fijam, you can usually disable dma via a kernel switch..
<djm62> fijam: it's pretty well commented....
<richee> anyone has idea about gnupg
<lamego> ok i found the display option :P
<richee> How do I generate a key for use with email
<nox23> Hey
<_joel> How do I change my login manager via gnome? I try to run gksu but it doesn't work...
<lamego> anyway, my previous comment applies, the remote host needs to have the X running with remote listenting
<facefaceface> zenity --version -> 2.14.2   ... oh ... OK :)
<Seveas> Helooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo #ubuntu!
<facefaceface> lamego, sure
<lamego> and the host which is sendingd needs to be authorized to do so on xhosts
<facefaceface> yup
<ardchoille> richee: do you prefer a gui app for that?
<redguy> howdy Seveas
<fijam> ok, thanks
<richee> ardchoille: anything
<kristian> lamego, the howtothing did i try yesterday, before u helped me.. then i tried it again, and then i tried to install with easy ubuntu, and then the last i tried, today..
<facefaceface> so, how can I say 'hello' to the user of my laptop via ssh?
<SpecialCore> Does anyone know how to set up VPN client?
<Seveas> facefaceface, with mesg or talk
<djm62> facefaceface: install festival :)
<richee> SpecialCore: Ciso vpnc packages
<_joel> SpecialCore: tightvnc
<anilruby> what is link for pastebin
<ardchoille> richee: I don't know how to di it via command line, but there's a nice gui app for it.. install Seahorse
<Seveas> djm62, lol
<nox23> I folowed 2-3 tutorials for upgrading my XORG server with ATI lastest driver so i can have OpenGL and HardwareAcceleration but i always get error cannot load fgrlx module
<facefaceface> what is the 'system broadcast message' command?
<Seveas> !pastebin > anilruby
<facefaceface> djm62, festival rocks :)
<richee> ardchoille: how do U use it in an email any ideas
<richee> ?
<facefaceface> SeanTater, mesg :)
<Seveas> facefaceface, wall
<vanberge> anybody know if there is a program that can automatically switch your desktop wallpapers?
<_joel> SpecialCore: oh wait, you want a vpn, sorry. Tightvnc is a vnc client
<facefaceface> wall - of course ;)
<SpecialCore> ok....so many different answers. thank you all so much...
<Seveas> facefaceface, echo "Something very important" | wall
<lamego> the unix standard is "wall", but that is for tty devices
<facefaceface> echo "hello" | wall :)#
<ardchoille> richee: I know Thunderbird will pick up the new key once you make it, Tb uses it's own ui for that and you can use that new key in email. Not sure, but I would think Evolution would be the same and I know kmail does it too
<Seveas> lamego, works on ptses too
<nox23> I folowed 2-3 tutorials for upgrading my XORG server with ATI lastest driver so i can have OpenGL and HardwareAcceleration but i always get error cannot load fgrlx module i tryied everything can someone please help
<blacktears> how do you work with .tar.gz
<lamego> well, ok, console devices :P
<Seveas> !ati > nox23
<Seveas> true
<nox23> blacktears,  tar -xvf yourfile.tar.gz
<nox23> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<redguy> SpecialCore: openvpn is also woth a look
<ardchoille> richee: Seahorse is a nice gui app for managing keys
<facefaceface> blacktears, you need a hammer
<richee> ardchoille: oh I am installing sea horse
<Seveas> yegh, seahorse :/
<nox23> That is exactlyt the tutorial i folowed
<Seveas> I like gpa
<nox23> i tryied 2 different others too
<blacktears> what is a hammer
<facefaceface> blacktears, or what nox23 said
<richee> ardchoille: do I have to do anything else for thunderbird
<facefaceface> blacktears, its a lump of metal on the end of a stick
<djm62> SpecialCore: if you google for the gnu privacy handbook you might be able to refine your ideas
<blacktears> lol
<Seveas> nox23, ok, do these commands and put the output on the pastebin:
<anilruby> hey while upgrading from dapper cd I get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16457
<Seveas> uname -a
<Seveas> dpkg -l '*fglrx*'
<ardchoille> richee: it's been a while since I used tb, but tb has an option in the prefs for it
<patrick_king> does this work for anybody  sudo apt-get install wormux, i can seem to get the libs and stuff but not the wormux part
<blacktears> nice guys
<richee> ok
<facefaceface> thanks for the help dudes.
<Seveas> anilruby, remove the cdrom entries from /etc/apt/sources.list
<kditty> is it recommended to install xp and ubuntu on seperate hard disks instead of different partitions on one hard disk?
<Tanel> how i can install easyubuntu
<M4D3X> anyone help with windows shares via ebuntu
<Seveas> kditty, I'd recommend not to install Windoes at all ;)
<blacktears> nox23, what will that do
<Tanel> or run
<Seveas> !easyubuntu > Tanel
<kristian> i think I stop using ubuntu, and install fedora instead ;P
<AlexC> Hey,
<lamego> kditty, it does not matter
<M4D3X> anyone help via windows shares via ubuntu i mean
<kditty> Seveas, there are certain apps i must use xp for. photoshop, shockwave flash etc..
<ardchoille> richee: I believe it's in tb Edit -> Account Settings
<nox23> Seveas,  http://pastebin.ca/71343
<AlexC> When I install the FGLRX ATI Drivers, my Graphics Card Fan is on 100% RPM constantly , which is loud. How to I limit/lower the RPM speed?
<kditty> i have ubuntu installed on my master hard drive, and i dont want to mess that up by doing a dual boot with xp
<e-squizo> Folks, it seems I can't get glx to work on my notebook, which has an i915 card. The forums show some people have had the same problem, but I couldn't find a fix for it
<Seveas> kditty, in that case installing it on a different partition is as good as on a different disk - the easiest is to install windows first
<blacktears> if i have programs that are source, how do i run them
<kristian> Alexc, how did u install the drivers?
<lamego> patrick_king, wormux installed fined over here, make sure you have the proper repositories enabled
<lamego> blacktears, you don't run them, you compile them
<blacktears> how
<anilruby> hey while upgrading from dapper cd I get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16457
<patrick_king> i have all repos open
<anilruby> hey while upgrading from dapper cd I get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16457
<neutrinomass> blacktears: Before doing that, have you checked the Ubuntu repositories ?
<QRZ> How does one go about changing their freenode password?
<lamego> blacktears, usually there is an INSTALL file which tells you how
<Seveas> nox23, are you on breezy?
<AlexC> kristian: following the guide on Ubuntu
<AlexC> kristian: It's always done it, even with Breezy
<Seveas> QRZ, /msg nickserv set password newpasshere
<blacktears> yeah i check the repositories
<gnomefreak> !freenode > QRZ
<QRZ> Thanks Seveas!
<anilruby> hey while upgrading from dapper cd I get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16457
<blacktears> yeah it says i need to compile them
<kditty> yea well windows crashed and dell didnt send me any system disks so i had to install ubuntu and format the drive. now ive spent 3 weeks customizing dapper to the exact way i want it and i would hate to lose all of this data and preferences
<e-squizo> a bit of the configuration info of my machine is in http://pastebin.ca/71338
<nox23> Seveas,  Breezy badger with all updates
<blacktears> where do i get compilers
<Seveas> !compilinh > blacktears
<ubotu> I know nothing about compilinh
<Seveas> !compiling > blacktears
<e-squizo> and my xorg.conf is in http://pastebin.ca/71339
<blacktears> i know i read that
<anilruby> !upgrade > anilruby
<blacktears> i dont have a compiler
<Seveas> nox23, install the linux-686 package and reboot into your new kernel
<neutrinomass> blacktears: Install 'build-essential' ...
<gnomefreak> blacktears: sudo apt-get build-essential
<gnomefreak> install*
<Seveas> blacktears, ubotu sent you a message with more info
<bowlingking> How do u update edubuntu?
<lamego> blacktears, read the message sfrom ubotu
<e-squizo> is there any new info on this i915 and no glx issue?
<blacktears> ok
<nox23> Seveas,  that would make sense :)
<bowlingking> How do u update edubuntu
<gnomefreak> bowlingking: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<anilruby> hey while upgrading from dapper cd I get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16457
<e-squizo> I guess it is supposed to work in dapper....
<ocr> which package contains shutdown/init/halt/reboot scripts?
<kristian> someone tell me how I reset or rollback the driver for my graphic card. then i'll try to install the driver one more time :)
<neutrinomass> ubotu, tell bowlingking about upgrade
<Bassetts> where are sounds kept ?
<ocr> I can't even reboot the server as someone have removed these packages
<Seveas> Bassetts, depends
<lamego> ocr, still here :P ?
<delcoyote> !update
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<Bassetts> Saveas: like gaim sounds, login sound
<Seveas> ocr, install ubuntu-base
<nox23> Seveas,  So after updating my kernel , the fglrx module should load ?
<AlexC> When I install the FGLRX ATI Drivers, my Graphics Card Fan is on 100% RPM constantly , which is loud. How to I limit/lower the RPM speed?
<LjL> if one installs Ubuntu PPC (desktop CD) on an external HD, will the installer put the bootloader there, rather than on the main internal HD?
<ubuntu> how do i make my internet work without a router in dapper?
<Seveas> Bassetts, login sound: /usr/share/sound - gaim sound: /usr/share/gaim I presume
<pradeep> anilruby, do a apt-cdrom add from the terminal
<cunitiwah> howdy
<Seveas> nox23, add the word fglrx to /etc/modules and reboot
<delcoyote> !nfs
<tich> is there anyway to have unbuntu check if all its packages are installed?
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Seveas> (after installing linux-686)
<gnomefreak> brb
<Seveas> tich, there are 17000 packages. I can tell you for sure they're not all installed
<lamego> LjL, the desktop CD doesn't asks on where to install the boot loader, it will install on the primary disk I think
<cunitiwah> is there a way I can reset my network configurations? I was trying to setup nat here and I messed up my network
<AlexC> When I install the FGLRX ATI Drivers, my Graphics Card Fan is on 100% RPM constantly , which is loud. How to I limit/lower the RPM speed?
<patrick_king> lamego: is just stays at 0% [Waiting for headers] 
<Seveas> AlexC, don't repeat....
<rpedro> tich: the package ubuntu-desktop depends on all the essential gnome desktop packages for ubuntu
<richee> r
<AlexC> Seveas: sorry
<lamego> patrick_king, make sure your sources.list is ok and do sudo apt-get update
<AlexC> How to I access networked computers ( a Mac ) via Ubuntu?
<AlexC> I've installed Samba
<MikkelRev> When trying to get my TV tuner working, I installed nvidia driver. No I cant log on in X11, I get the errormessage instead saying NVIDIA: No Matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:0) found... No devices detected
<nox23> AlexC,  you could try using a url like in your browser , something like smb://yournetworkname/ you should access your files
<tich> everynow and again something won't load because some system package wasn't installed, but often it won't say which one.
<d00by> anybody know a site with good gambas examples/tutorials
<lamego> tich, describe "something won't load"
<Jum> Can anyone suggest a better gui ftp client than gftp?
<lamego> Jum, nautilus :) ?
<funkmaster> jum:kftpgrabber or flashfxp with wine
<e-squizo> has anybody succeeded getting glx working with an i915 under dapper?
<Jum> hmmm... nautilus sounds good :-)
<ubuntu> hay do you know how you have to set up adsl  without a router?
<patrick_king> yeh my source.list is ok and sudo apt-get update doesnt have any problems
<funkmaster> doean any1 know what endian is? was compiling ffmpeg and get "endian test failed"
<Jum> I'll try all 3except the wine one :-p
<rpedro> tich: 'everynow and again something won't load'? like what??
<Seveas> !adsl > ubuntu
<lamego> Jum, nautilus has support for ftp, it will look pretty much like dowing a local browse
<SpecialCore> how to deal with "libgpg-error0"?
<AlexC> well geeeeee, i'm glad my graphics card fan is stuck at 100% rpm
<Jum> that'll be handy  thanks lamego
<Seveas> SpecialCore, tell us te complete error 
<lamego> SpecialCore, if you could be more specifc about the error
<tich> one example: i clicked on a help button (admin>disc>help) and it said that the files were not installed.
<e-squizo> funkmaster: endianness is a feature of you processor's architecture
<SpecialCore> when I install CISCO VPNC, this error comes out
<tich> but other helps work and it isn't limited to help.
<MikkelRev> Need help with my graphics card an my tv tuner: When trying to get my TV tuner working, I installed nvidia driver. No I cant log on in X11, I get the errormessage instead saying NVIDIA: No Matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:0) found... No devices detected
<e-squizo> funkmaster: it is the order in which the processor stores bytes in long-words
<lamego> tich, that seems to be a bug...
<SpecialCore> it says "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libgpg-error0"
<lamego> spacey, are your repositories properly setup ?
<e-squizo> funkmaster: having an "endianness test" fail seems to mean that you are trying to compile with some wrong option
<lamego> i mean SpecialCore
<Seveas> !find libgpg
<ubotu> Found: libgpg-error-dev, libgpg-error0, libgpgme11, libgpgme11-dev, libgpgme-dev (and 4 others)
<g-nome> can anyone tell me how to add repos to sources.list? (i only have a http address)
<Seveas> !info libgpg-error-
<ubotu> Package libgpg-error- does not exist in dapper
<Seveas> !info libgpg-error0
<ubotu> libgpg-error0: library for common error values and messages in GnuPG components. In repository main, is important. Version 1.1-4 (dapper), package size 13 kB, installed size 120 kB
<patrick_king> lamego: yeh my source.list is ok and sudo apt-get update doesnt have any problems but still no wormux
<tich> so there is no way to automatically check for necessary package installation?
<Seveas> SpecialCore, your sources.list is messed up - put it on the pastebin
<lamego> PacketScan, if the apt-get hangs, its because he is unable to fetch the packages from the server, try to use another mirror
<yallaman> anyone that could give me a little hand here, im on the verge of reinstalling..just to escape my probs:/  the issue at hand is: whenever i boot i get an error message that x cannot start..typing startx  starts fluxbox..i get no login manager...if i go to gnome from the fluxbox menu..and try to log out from gnome..i still dont get a login manager..i see the nvidia logo..i got direct rendering and 3d accel working
<lamego> ops, patrick_king ^
<The_Guardian> g-nome from your user directory cd ../../etc/apt
<The_Guardian> sudo nano sources.list
<g-nome> i know
<g-nome> but HOW to add it?
<g-nome> i mean just the http address?
<patrick_king> lamego: what is the mirror you used
<e-squizo> Asking again: has anybody succeeded getting glx working with an i915 under dapper?
<The_Guardian> nano opens up the editor so it should be deb http:// etc
<lamego> patrick_king, I am using uk, but you should select the mirror "closer" to you
<The_Guardian> has anyone here got enlightenment to work with dapper?
<patrick_king> lamego: i am from the uk
<lamego> patrick_king, check /etc/apt/sources.list, make sure you are using uk.archive.ubuntu.com
<patrick_king> lamego: i have gb not uk
<lamego> PacketScan, change it, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<AlexC> Can someone help me network to my other Mac ?
<burepe2> I am gettting a "timestamp too far in the future" error when I try to sudo gedit sources.list. What is that all about?
<lamego> then rerun the apt update
<AlexC> Linux just wont do it
<lamego> burepe2, that means there is something wrong with your clock/date
<g-nome> The_Guardian: for ex, this one: "deb http://theli.free.fr/packages/dapper/ ./". Would it be ok like that? ( without having to add "dapper" or "main" or something?)
<lamego> g-nome, use the plain sources.list and replace the http with ftp, but you will need all the other text on it
<MikkelRev> Need help with my graphics card and my tv card: When I was trying to get my TV tuner working, I installed nvidia driver. Now I cant access X11 anymore, only the console, I get the errormessage instead saying NVIDIA: No Matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:0) found... No devices detected. Any suggestions of how to install my graphics card and tv tuner?
<ardchoille> which file dictates whether my sys uses xdm or gdm?
<lamego> Mika_i, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ardchoille> I want to change from xdm to gdm
<g-nome> lamego: don't understand!?
<Jago> MikkelRev: did you change devicename in your X config?
<burepe2> Can I change the time by command line? I tried the gui but it won't sync
<burepe2> actually the time in the gui is right but the command line one seems to be messed
<nox23> hi
<kdean06> When compiling a kernel with the make-kpkg, are there any specific things to pass to "optimize" it for Sempron chips? I know in there, you can specify "Processor Family". Is this it, or are there other options?
<nox23> Seveas,  you still here ?
<Awesome-o2000> MikkelRev, a lot of times your tv card will conflict with your video cards irq, with some motherboards you have to have it right next to the video card in the first pci slot, and with others you can't use that slot. Its really a flip of the coin.
<patrick_king> lamego: i changed them from gb to uk but it still stops and the headers bit
<lamego> burepe2, try executing date again
<lamego> PacketScan, did you sudo apt-get update ?
<Awesome-o2000> try it in the first pci slot - if you have it in that slot already try it in the next one down.
<burepe2> lamego: what is executing date?
<lamego> burepe2, is executing "date" on a terminal
<Inferus> Hi all, i've apt-get on mythTV, how do i use it please
<MikkelRev> lamego: I tried that dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, sais: Package 'xserver-org' is not isntalled and no info is available. I then tried: sudo apt-get install xserver-org, but it couldnt find package
<xolot1> i have two ubuntu boxes, and last time i had this one up, i set up samba (i thought) and could mount the other box's folders, etc.  now i cant even connect to the other box with places->network servers. is there a daemon i should be starting or anything?
<g-nome> how to install a deb package again? (with being able to remove it COMPLETELY)?
<patrick_king> lamego: yes i did
<lamego> xorg, not org
<phrowzen> does anyone know why my sound volume in ubuntu seems so much quieter than in comparison to windows? i used alsamixer as well as the GUI based program to check my levels, they are all maxed, but its still about 2/3 the volume at the same speaker setting
<AlexC> Will someone help me network to my networked Mac, please?
<patrick_king> lamego: it didnt have any troubles
<phace> hi all... how can i download enlightenment or wmaker for ubuntu ?
<lamego> patrick_king, I am out of ideas, it must be a network issue. I am able to fetch packages from those repositores without problems
<nox23> My X.ORG Server have its libdri.a modules (/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extension/libdri.a) corrupted , when name it to libdri.a srv wont start , if i rename to libdri.old everything works fine
<Awesome-o2000> phrowzen, modinfo your cards module and see if theres an option for it
<burepe2> lameg  I did and it is fine but when I get the error is says a time tomorrow. weird
<nox23> Is there a way using apt-get or something , to repair a X.ORG installation ?
<g-nome> how to install a .deb package again? (with being able to remove it completely)?
<phrowzen> Awesome-o2000, thanks, ill check it out
<MikkelRev> Awesome-o2000: I had no problems using them in Windows
<Awesome-o2000> g-nome, man dpkg
<patrick_king> lamego: arh thanks for ya help anyway, i will keep trying
<MikkelRev> Awesome-o2000: tv and graphics card
<Inferus> Hi all, i've apt-get on mythTV, how do i set it up please
<lamego> nox23, what makes you believe it is corrupted ? the module could be ok but generating a fatal error
<Awesome-o2000> MikkelRev, thats nice.
<Seveas> nox23, fglrx does not use dri, fix your xorg.conf (sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg)
<xolot1> may i have some samba help please? :)
<phace> hi all... how can i download enlightenment or wmaker for ubuntu ?
<burepe2> !myth tv
<lamego> nox23, and renaming system files is not very wize to do
<ubotu> I know nothing about myth tv
<PacketScan> lamego, huh? i don't want your answering.. wasn't my Q?  or it was something else.
<nox23> lamego,  one of the tutorials i folowed to update driver told me to downgrade this driver to an older version , so i did but i was kinda new with linux and didnt made a backup of the original module
<burepe2> !mythtv
<ubotu> mythtv is for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<lamego> PacketScan, sorry, it was for patrick_king
<boricua> i want to disable the root account again since i had to enable momentarily  i typed according to the wiki sudo passwd -l root  but it is not disabling it any ideas?
<PacketScan> lamego, ok , just sitting here thinking i'm losing it :d
<Seveas> boricua, it should disable it - what happens instead?
<AlexC> Will someone help me network to my networked Mac, please?
<MikkelRev> Awesome-o2000: yes, but now neither my graphics card nor my tv card will work in gnu
<|Kazzkizz> no i am sick and tired of ubuntu... now it won't start at all! because of the last step in the howto ati guide.
<boricua> Seveas: i can still login as root and su as well   this is what i see aster@lares:~$ sudo passwd -l root
<boricua> Password changed.
<The_Guardian> has anyone here been able to install enlightenment on dapper?
<nox23> Seveas, so when the config utility ask me to add the DRI modules information , i can say no ??
<Awesome-o2000> MikkelRev, Ive given you my 2c. what you do with it is your choice. Im not going to argue with you about it.
<lnxkde> boricua
<|Kazzkizz> name kristian
<lnxkde> boricua : u from PR?
<lamego> |Kazzkizz, easy, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Otacon22> Someone CAN help me aboute the usage of hcitool???????????????????????
<Otacon22> *about
<lnxkde> boricua : from what city?
<AlexC> |Kazzkizz: I had the same problem, the best way I did it was not to do the dpkg --configure but instead manully edit /usr/X1//xorg.conf and change ATI to FGLRX
<Seveas> boricua, odd, do you use nis/ldap for accounts perhaps?
<phace> exit
<Seveas> nox23, which config utility?
<boricua> Seveas: no nis nor ldap  this is seriously odd
<AlexC> Will someone help me network to my networked Mac, please?
<Seveas> boricua, indeed. Does the password field in /etc/shadow and /etc/passwd start with an '!'?
<jason> any one know how to fix the direct conect thingy with gaim?
<nox23> Seveas, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MikkelRev> How do I remove the newly installed nvidia drivers? After I installed it, X11 fails to load
<boricua> Seveas, root:$1$   nope
<|Kazzkizz> Alexc, i have tried so many times now, i can the manual in my head :P
<nox23> Seveas, Theres a place in the config where you can select wich modules to load and DRI is checked by default
<lnxkde> boricua : eres de PUERTO RICO?
<Seveas> nox23, if you pick 'fglrx' as driver there, it should not even ask about dri
<Seveas> boricua, and /etc/shadow?
<nox23> Seveas, well it does.. and two times :P
<lamego> selection fglrx does ask for the modules, but dri is not selected by default
<boricua> shadow has a !
<AlexC> Will someone help me network to my networked Mac, please?
<lamego> selecting
<boricua> by itself
<Seveas> lamego, ah 
<nox23> Seveas,  so i should just disable all options about DRI and writing dri modules to my config files
<Seveas> AlexC, last warning: stop repeating
<Seveas> nox23, correct
<MikkelRev> AlexC: try #mac
<AlexC> Seveas: i'm only trying to get help
<jason> why doesnt direct IM work in gaim?
<jeffp> what is up over here
<AlexC> MikkelRev: im using Ubuntu.....I need Ubuntu help, not Mac help
<mayank> does anyone has experienced "**Error**: You must have 'glib' installed error while compiling the projects in anjuta
<Seveas> AlexC, so are others and they don't keep repeating.
<boricua> Seveas, i really would like to disable this  i have no idean i did as the wiki said both as sudo user and as root as well
<lamego> boricua, you can do it the hard way, manually editing /etc/passwd and shadow files
<burepe2> apt-get update is giving me "NO_PUBKEY" errors. I guess I have the keys I need from source-o-matic, but I don't know how to add them or whatever. Lil' help?
<lamego> mayank, that means you need to install glib
<The_Guardian> if anyone here has been able to successfully install a GUI for dapper please pm me
<lamego> The_Guardian, what do you mean by a GUI ?
<boricua> how is the hard way but i would like to report this as a security bug as well
<The_Guardian> graphical User interface
<burepe2> The_Guardian: what do you mean? did you install form disk?
<lamego> Thardas, duhh, dapper comes with GUIs all around
<The_Guardian> nod, but the server edition does not contain a gui
<lamego> The_Guardian, easy, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<orbin> AlexC: might be worth searching the forum for your mac model while you wait
<mayank> apt-get lets that there is no package named glib
<Seveas> The_Guardian, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<janmmm> aloha
<jason> How do you get Direct IM to work on Gaim?
<Seveas> !find libglib
<ubotu> Found: libglib-perl, libglib1.2, libglib1.2-dbg, libglib1.2-dev, libglib2.0-cil (and 11 others)
<Seveas> !find libglib2
<ubotu> Found: libglib2.0-cil, libglib2-ruby, libglib2.0-0, libglib2.0-0-dbg, libglib2.0-data (and 2 others)
<Seveas> mayank, libglib2.0-dev
<lamego> jason, never heard of Direct IM, any idea on the protocol it uses ?
<jason> lamego, AIM
<MikkelRev> How do I remove the newly installed nvidia drivers? After I installed it, X11 fails to load
<The_Guardian> aye I was hoping someone had successfully got enlightenment installed
<kristian> lamega, thx
<lamego> Jason I believe gaim does support AIM
<boricua> lamego:again how is the hard way to disable root login
<Inferus> Hi all, i have myth TV and its complaining it cant connect to my mysql server, how do i know if its running or not
<janmmm> MikkelRev: just change driver from "nvidia" to "nv" in /etc/X11.xorg.conf
<Inferus> infact, i know mysql is running
<Inferus> why wont mysql work with mythtv
<jason> lamego yes i know that, im using it, but i want to use direct IM but it doesnt work
<lamego> boricua, I will give you a pastebin address with the line for root on both files, you will need to manually edit and make your root entry the same
<lamego> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<nox23> Seveas,  using glxgears command i get : Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<mayank> thanks now its working
<nox23> And my opengl is not active :(
<Seveas> nox23, glxinfo | grep direct
<Seveas> do you have direct rendering?
<hou5ton> last time I put Dapper on this laptop, it refused to do 1440x900 screen resolution, although Breezy worked fine with it. Dapper ingores the xorg.conf file and goes to 1027x768. If I take all the other options out EXCEPT 1440x900, the screen just goes black.
<hou5ton> Before I try again, any ideas what's going on?
<nox23> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<nox23> direct rendering: No
<lamego> bobslaede, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16459 <- disabled root entries
<lamego> boricua, ^
<ompaul> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Ng> hou5ton: /var/log/Xorg.0.log should (somewhere, it's a big log) tell you why it rejected that screenmode
<_sp1d3r_> who
<nox23> Seveas, thats what i get for  glxinfo | grep direct
<ompaul> hou5ton, read that reference from ubotu
<Seveas> nox23, lsmod | grep fglrx
<Seveas> does that give any output?
<MikkelRev> janmmm: I did, now it sais: NV: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:0) found... No devices detected
<lamego> nox23, it will tell you if you have 3d hw support
<boricua> lamego, how can i report this to ubuntu people  this is actually on a server machine
<nox23> yep im getting an output
<nox23> want me to past?
<Seveas> ok
<Inferus> How do i run some kind of mysql configuration utility?
<Inferus> please
<janmmm> quick question: i'm gonna install ndiswrapper from sourceforge.net sources, will I need any additional packages to do it? I don't want to reboot to Win every time I find some missing dependency...
<Seveas> nox23, on the pastebin
<lamego> bobslaede, https://launchpad.net/ <- fill a bug
<lamego> grrr, boricua ^
<Inferus> How do i run some kind of mysql configuration utility to re-set the ROOT password?
<mandie26> hello, does anyone know how to solve a libglade warning?
<nox23> Seveas,  http://pastebin.ca/71366
<janmmm> MikkelRev: switch to vesa then...
<lamego> Inferus, http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/resetting-permissions.html
<Seveas> mandie26, not if you don't tell us the warning
<lamego> Inferus, thats a google friendly question :)
<mandie26> it's runnning wallpaper-tray
<Seveas> nox23, ok, pastebin your xorg.conf now
<Inferus> suppose
<mandie26> it depends what i click on
<Inferus> but im trying to set up mythTV lamego
<godmachine81> how hard is it to upgrade from debian etch to ubuntu?
<nox23> Seveas, ok sec
<Inferus> i have given it my root
<Inferus> account
<Inferus> and it is still failing
<anilruby> exit
<Ng> godmachine81: hard enough that you probably don't want to do it, afaik ;)
<mandie26> Seveas, for example: (wp_tray:1030): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_button_rem_dir_pressed'.
<Seveas> Inferus, by default the mysql root password is empty
<kristian> Direct rendering: Yes, is that wrong? :P
<lamego> Inferus, by the default the mysql root user does not have a password, why are you trying to reset it ?
<godmachine81> Ng,  just wondering
<Inferus> well
<Seveas> mandie26, that application should be fixed
<Inferus> im not trying to reset it
<Inferus> im trying to use it
<mandie26> Seveas, what do you mean?
<Inferus> and then when i run an application it comes up "no password set in mysql.txt for root"
<lamego> Inferus, try mysql -u root mysql
<Seveas> mandie26, wp_tray has a small error that causes this apparently
<nox23> Seveas,  http://pastebin.ca/71368
<Inferus> lamego, nothing ?
<lampshade> godmachine81: the saying is that although Ubuntu is based on Debian, and somethings might run together, it isn't guaranteed at all that they will.  If you use like debian etch stuff and go to Ubuntu it might work but it will be luck more than anything
<mandie26> oh, ok, so it is not working, then
<Seveas> nox23, yep, that one has some errors, hang on
<e-squizo> has anybody gotter OPENGL to work with the i915 in dapper?
<godmachine81> lampshade, thats kinda what i was thinking
<mandie26> does anyone knwo another app to do wallpaper rotation?
<lamego> Inferus, I dont know mythtv, anyway you should create an user/db for mythtv and put it on the mythtv config
<Inferus> i've tried ;/
<jason> Does Anyone know HOw to get Direct IM to work with gaim with AIM protocol
<lamego> erm, isn't mythtv a tv related program ? why doest it need mysql at all ?
<godmachine81> do you all know of anything like a repo for debian that is based on ubuntu but compiled for a debian base install?
<AlexC> Anyone know how to network to a Mac from Ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<lamego> godmachine81, your questions doesn't make sense
<Cueball|Laptop> Hi all. I'm having trouble with my wireless card. It worked fine for ages but now it won't get an IP via DHCP and if I set an IP I still cant access the network. Any idea's?
<Seveas> nox23, your Section "module" should look like what's on http://pastebin.ca/71369
<anilruby> !build > anil
<nox23> Seveas, yeah im supposed to be in 1440x900 max. resolution since i load fglrx driver i can only load 1024x768 , probably something wrong with that xorg.conf :P
<anilruby> !build > anilruby
<AlexC> Dude, i'm only trying to get help and the last time I asked was over 10 mins ago!
<godmachine81> how does that not make sense.. all i mean is like the packages that are newer that are in ubuntu, is their a repo for debian, that contains those packages ported over to debian
<anilruby> !build-essential > anilruby
<karim2001> Bonjour
<MikkelRev> janmmm: I did, now it sais: VESA: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:0) found... No devices detected
<lamego> AlexC, we know that, we where here at the time, and are reading your question *AGAIN*
<lamego> AlexC, do you hope some mac user joined in the last 10 minutes ?
<AlexC> I really don't see how someone using Mac can help me network from UBUNTU
<Inferus> Connection timed out.
<Inferus> You probably should modify the Master Server settings
<Inferus> in the setup program and set the proper IP address.
<Inferus> 2006-06-25 18:51:13.908 Connecting to backend server: localhost:6543 (try 1 of 1
<lampshade> AlexC: depending on what you are trying to do it could be really easy.  Just transfer files via SSH(using scp or something like that)  Network is a really generic word.  Explain more
<godmachine81> i guess it just dont make sense because it doesnt exist, but it would be a good thing.
<nox23> Seveas, ok , restarting interface
<janmmm> MikkelRev: sorry, I got no idea what the problem is. Try to restore xorg.conf from backup maube...
<AlexC> lampshade ahhhh forget it, Linux just isn't worth the hassel
<AlexC> tada, off to watch Lost
<mandie26> Seveas, do u know an alternative to wp_tray
<Seveas> mandie26, I don't even know what it is 
<lamego> AlexC, bye, next time if you dont like linux you could avoid us have to read you
<mandie26> Seveas, it a lil app that changes the wallpaper randomly, lol
<MikkelRev> janmmm: How? dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org said: Package 'xserver-org' is not installed and no info is available
<godmachine81> mandie26,  what WM are you using?
<Ng> MikkelRev: xserver-xorg
<lamego> MikkelRev, its -xorg, not -org
<mandie26> godmachine81, gnome
<nox23> Seveas,  still not working :(
<godmachine81> ahh
<godmachine81> in fluxbox you can fix fbsetbg to do that
<nox23> Seveas,  and cant get my resolution to worn in 1440x900 :/
<The_Guardian> can anyone walk me through installing enlightenment on dapper?
<nox23> .. to work
<Seveas> nox23, odd -- is the package 'xorg-driver-fglrx' installed?
<mandie26> godmachine81, no luck..
<godmachine81> The_Guardian, e16 or e17?
<The_Guardian> e17
<nox23> Seveas,  I did install it yesterday, sec i will make sure it is
<Seveas> nox23, wait a minute -- how old is the X800 (You're using an X800, right?)
<MikkelRev> ok, I did -xorg, but same result
<godmachine81> do you have edevelop.org  in your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<lamego> MikkelRev, erm, are you running X/gnome ?
<nox23> Seveas, yes its a X800 pro i bough from ATI refurbished center a year ago
<lamego> if you are you must have done a typo, again,
<Awesome-o2000> i had an x800gto - what a PITA in linux, i bought an nvidia card
<Seveas> ah, ok, so the fglrx driver from october should work with it
<The_Guardian> ahh nope I had http://gefechtsdienst.de/uman/files/ unstable main
<The_Guardian> just deb edevelop.org?
<nox23> Seveas, 'xorg-driver-fglrx' is installed :/
<MikkelRev> nm, graphics card works now
<lamego> be advised that installing pure debian packages on ubuntu may not work due to missing dependencies
<godmachine81> The_Guardian,  no
<godmachine81> the gefechtsdienst.de site is a bit outdated afaik
<Inferus> craig@debix:~$ mythbackend
<Inferus> 2006-06-25 18:57:15.612 New DB connection, total: 1
<Inferus> No setting found for this machine's BackendServerIP.
<Inferus> Please run setup on this machine and modify the first page
<Inferus> of the general settings.
<Inferus>  << Anyone help please?
<The_Guardian> aye I was having a lot of trouble with it
<Seveas> nox23, ok, just to be sure: reboot, then run 'dmesg > temp.txt' and put the contents of temp.txt on the pastebin
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Inferus> sry
<MikkelRev> I have a list of about 14 things I want to do, but cannot do in GNU/ubuntu yet, and why I still have Windows. Getting TV tuner working is one of the entries in my wishlist
<godmachine81> The_Guardian,  pm me
<nox23> Seveas, brb
<Cueball|Laptop> Hi all. I'm having trouble with my wireless card. It worked fine for ages but now it won't get an IP via DHCP and if I set an IP I still cant access the network. Any idea's?
<godmachine81> MikkelRev, i dont see how the tv tuner doesnt work right.. the hauppage dvbs work ok
<andriijas> sit1: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<Inferus> is the subnet mask set properly godmachine81 ?
<godmachine81> what?
<Eroick> Hello, Im having an issue with Dapper Drake. My computer randomly crashes. I have no clue why, as there is no hint given by the computer. When it is crashed, CTRL-ALT-BKSPACE and CTRL-ALT-DEL as well as CTRL-ALT-F* do not do anything. There might be a chance that this is caused by network. It seems that I am always downloading something when it crashes. My network card is a Netgear Wg111...
<Eroick> ...running on the ndiswrapper module. My computer is currently in the crashed state and I am on another one. Any ideas? I have a AMD TBird @ 1ghz, a Nvidia GForce, a NetGear WG111 (USB WiFi card) and 256 mb of ram. Help :-)!
<bcl> ok, I give -- what package provides aclocal? I thought it was part of autoconf...
<lamego> bcl, I believe its automake
<bcl> lamego, bingo! Thanks.
<chillfaktor> bazzi? r u there? :)
<andriijas> sit1: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<andriijas> how do i make it?
<Awesome-o2000> Eroick, have you run memtest on it?
<Eroick> Awesome-o2000: nope. whats that?
<lampshade> Eroick: dunno, but if I were you I would try using it for a long time without the network card and see if that makes it crash.  Then you can at least know that the card is probably the cause and then troubleshoot from there
<Awesome-o2000> Eroick, it tests your system ram for errors - it SHOULD be in your boot menu
<Awesome-o2000> I think ubuntu puts memtest in there by default
<nox23> Seveas,  http://pastebin.ca/71378
<void^> usb wlan is always a likely cause for crashes (and that's true for windows as well) :(
<Eroick> Awesome-o2000: yeah, its running right now.
<Awesome-o2000> void^, it KILLS my gentoo box. Both of them.
<Awesome-o2000> Eroick,right on - do 3 passes at least
<Eroick> Awesome-o2000: will it fix anything? or will it just give errors?
<Awesome-o2000> Eroick, itll just let you know. You can't fix ram =- but theres a badram patch for linux
<Eroick> Awesome-o2000: how long will 3 passes take?
<Awesome-o2000> Eroick, ill be honest with you though - most of the time when I get errors in memory its due to bios misconfiguration
<lamego> if you had bad ram you should just replace it :P
<Eroick> lamego: im too cheap :P.
<Awesome-o2000> Eroick, not long with 256
<shadeofgrey> hey
<shadeofgrey> everybody...
<void^> sometimes ram errors are fixed by cycling the sticks or similar cheap tricks
<nox23> hi
<Awesome-o2000> Eroick, do you have a 133 or a 100mhz tbird?
<shadeofgrey> has anybody else seen a serious decline in the ability to use scroll wheels since upgrading to the latest milestone build of dapper?
<Eroick> Awesome-o2000: 1ghz
<shadeofgrey> i dont know if iuta actually dapper itself or the build of firefox that accompanies it
<nox23> Seveas,  http://pastebin.ca/71378
<Awesome-o2000> Eroick, the FSB - is it 133 or 100
<Seveas> nox23, odd, that looks ok
<Eroick> Awesome-o2000: no clue
<lamego> shadeofgrey, I didn't noticed any change related to scroll wheels
<Seveas> nox23, coult you put the output of glxinfo there
<shadeofgrey> but these days my scroll wheel is pretty much useless when in browser wwindiws and i cant for the life of me figuire out why
<Eroick> Awesome-o2000: oh, wait. 133 :)
<lamego> my firefox scrolls just fine
<Awesome-o2000> Eroick, and its a single 256mb pc133 ram chip?
<Eroick> Awesome-o2000: at least, I think so. Memtest shows that
<XHK> Is there any program for linux, where I can see computers temperatures?
<nox23> Seveas,  glxinfo : http://pastebin.ca/71384
<shadeofgrey> AT firest i thought it might be my mouse, but the scroll wheel works fine in all my other mission critical applications
<Awesome-o2000> Eroick, yeah - my bet is that you have a 100fsb CPU and you're running your ram @ 133
<Seveas> XHK, browse through /proc/acpi/thermal_zone
<shadeofgrey> hi Seaveas!
<Awesome-o2000> Eroick, I only say this because I owned 2 tbird systems and it took me a lot of trial and error
<Eroick> Awesome-o2000: here is memtest's info: 1 Cache: 128; 2 Cache: 256
<XHK> Seveas, thx Ill check out
<lamego> XHK, I believe you can use gdesklets and lm_sensors
<Awesome-o2000> Eroick, dont tell me
<Seveas> nox23, ahh drat
<Seveas> my mistake
<Awesome-o2000> Eroick, if I were you, i'd go through my mobo manual (download it if you need to)
<Seveas> could you again pastebin your xorg.conf
<Awesome-o2000> In fact I still HAVE one of those systems around somewhere
<nox23> Seveas, sure just a sec.
<Eroick> Awesome-o2000: what does Chipset: VIA KT133 respersent?
<Awesome-o2000> Eroick, the good thing is when you turn your ram down to pc100 you'll be able to turn the speed to turbo
<Awesome-o2000> Eroick, the motherboard chipset - a very common one for that CPU
<Eroick> Awesome-o2000: how do I do the turbo speed :)?
<nox23> Seveas, xorg.conf  http://pastebin.ca/71386
<Awesome-o2000> Eroick, you go into your bios - tell it to run your memory @ 100 instead of 133, and then it should give you some choices for timing
<Eroick> Awesome-o2000: can this harm my hardware at all?
<Seveas> nox23, add this at the bottom:
<Seveas> Section "DRI"
<Seveas>         Mode    0666
<Seveas> EndSection
<Awesome-o2000> Eroick, turning it UP can harm it - turning it down wont - besides - you arent turning down your CPU- just your memory. On those mobos the CPU fsb is usually set via a jumper
<ice228> hello
<Eroick> Awesome-o2000: what is fsb?
<funkmaster> does anyone know how to get the sound working with *.3gp media files?
<ice228> front side bus
<Awesome-o2000> Eroick, front side bus
<nox23> Seveas, restarting
<Awesome-o2000> Eroick, can you see inside the case of that tbird?
<ice228> i have no sound and the info at the website hasnt helped at all, could anyone enlighten me as to what to do plz?
<Eroick> Awesome-o2000: i could if i wanted to. but its still memtesting
<Awesome-o2000> ice228, youre going to have to give more info than that
<ice228> one sec, found something out
<rdz> hi all. i have fglrx installed, but i have troubles with it (xvideo-output doesn't work). how can i switch back to the free drivers (i don't care about worse 3d-performance right now...)
<Awesome-o2000> Eroick, its more important you know whether your CPU is a 100 or 133 fsb.
<nox23> Seveas, still cant get in 1440x900 , and Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<FarrisG> Is there any definitive explanation on why DVD burning is slow using any tool?
<lamego> rdz, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select the ati driver
<bcl> rdz, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the driver back to "radeon"
<bcl> rdz, or what lamego said :)
<Eroick> Awesome-o2000: will it not show in BIOS?
<rdz> lamego, bcl thanks fot the hints..
<Awesome-o2000> Eroick, on that old school cheapie board - i doubt it
<Awesome-o2000> Eroick, all the kt133's Ive had that set through the bios
<cute_bettong> i need to speak to a freenode staff now
<cute_bettong> is there anyone here?
<Eroick> Awesome-o2000: why not just try and put it down to 100mhz?
<Eroick> cute_bettong: probably not. #freenode is where you want to be
<Awesome-o2000> Eroick, because you shouldnt do that to your CPU.
<nox23> Seveas, still cant get in 1440x900 , and Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Unintentional> does anyone know how I can control rhythmbox over a network?  whenever I try to send it commands via ssh, I get " Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Eroick> Awesome-o2000: put the ram down to 100
<antoniojulio> hi channel i need help for linuxvirtualserver, i have a one director and two www servers, and server say to me conecction refused, do channel help me, about lvs? i use ipvsadm
<Awesome-o2000> Eroick, because itll just give you worse problems if your CPU is made for a 133 mhz FSB
<Eroick> so where am I going to find this number?
<kevinz> hello. the sound from my ubuntu has a lot of noise, what can i turn to?
<cute_bettong> why can i not speak in the #freenode chan?
<cute_bettong> it won't let me and something nasty is going to happen
<cute_bettong> if i don't speak to someone that needs to know what i found
<cute_bettong> http://it.slashdot.org/it/06/06/25/1440236.shtml
<cute_bettong> read the first reply
<Awesome-o2000> Eroick, for the third time, you're most likely going to need to look for a jumper on your mobo - it wouldnt kill you to check your mobo manual.
<CrazyDoode> cute_bettong: old news, lilo is asleep
<cute_bettong> oh ok
<cute_bettong> i diden't know i just came acrost it
<CrazyDoode> heh
<cute_bettong> diden't know if that was known yet you know
<Awesome-o2000> I wonder how someone hacked lilo
<zenwhen> he was using windows me
<dr_willis> His Cat got mad and took over.
<Eroick> Awesome-o2000: not only do I not have the manual, but Im having troubles locating it online
<Awesome-o2000> Eroick, which mobo?
<moonunit> i need some way to convert .flac audio to .mp3
<Eroick> VIA KT133
<moonunit> is there a program that can convert .flac to .mp3?
<Chetic> How do you block an application from using the internet connection?
<moonunit> under ubuntu of course
<dr_willis> Chetic,  im thinking not very easially. what application you refering to?
<Chetic> any application, dr_willis :p
<lamego> Chetic, I believe firestarted allows to to that easly
<lamego> firestarted i mean
<lamego> erm, firestarter
<Chetic> firestarter hm
<DBO> Chetic, no, firestarter wont either
<DBO> Chetic, what are you looking to block?
<Chetic> uh a connection?
<DBO> Chetic, which application...
<lamego> he wants to know the protocol so that it can be blocked at the port/ip level :P
<DBO> bingo =P
<DBO> linux uses a true firewall, none of this application level bs
<dr_willis> Chetic,  you are wanting to block a SINGLE specific application - is what we are getting at?  it depends on the app to some degree -
<Chetic> oh okay
<Chetic> well ok, a game
<ice228> hi, what would i use to play .pls files? its streamed audio
<DBO> which game?
<lampshade> ice228: Rhythmbox and Amarok both play those I'm pretty sue
<lampshade> sure
* dr_willis grows tired of this call/response question/noanswer serssion stuff and gives up
<Chetic> uh Doom 3
<ice228> rhytmbox doesnt play em
<ice228> let me try amarok
<Sebo> I've got a problem with a font package. After I downloaded fonts from http://sourceforge.net/projects/xfonts/, put them into my .fonts dir, executed fc-cache and restarted xserver none of these fonts were recorgnized
<moonunit> can someone help me with a file converter
<mDot> http://it.slashdot.org/it/06/06/25/1440236.shtml
<DBO> Chetic, ok, you want to stop it from phoning home I assume, thats a very reasonable request
<mDot> Freenode compromised
<ice228> say what ?
<mDot> read up
<duncanmhor> ice228, lots of audio proggies apparently
<Chetic> so where do I start, DBO?
<DBO> Chetic, you need to disallow communications to idnet.ua-corp.com
<lampshade> ice228: it does for me
<Sebo> Does anybody know, what I did wrong?
<DBO> Chetic, the easiest way to do this is to modify /etc/hosts
<Fracture> anyonw know of a CD / DVD disk catalog system for linux ?
<lampshade> ice228: just tried with virgin radio which is a .pls unless I'm missing something?
<dr_willis> Fracture,  check freshmeat.net for a start.
<duncanmhor> ice 228 http://filext.com/detaillist.php?extdetail=PLS
<kristian> lamego, do i need to configure something after i have used sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg? Because I don't have the option to restart my pc...
<dr_willis> lampshade ive played thiose with xmme i think.
<DBO> Chetic, the very first line will be something like 127.0.0.1, and a bunch of entries seperated by spaces.  add this as another entry on that line
<lamego> kristian, no, after selecting the driver you only need to restart X and all should be setup
<ice228> umm, say what lamp ?
<ice228> does amarok work on ubuntu? says kubuntu
<DBO> Chetic, so it will look like 127.0.0.1 localhost localhost.localdomain ubuntu idnet.ua-corp.com
<mDot> ice228 yes
<lamego> ice228, yes it does
<ice228> thanks guys
<lampshade> dr_willis: I'm not the one with the problem with it, ice228  is.  It plays fine for me.  .pls in amarok and rhythmbox
<kristian> lamego, but i can't select restart? Why?
<lamego> kristian, because that is something you can do manually ?
<ice228> thanks, im trying to break the leash microsoft has on me
<xolot1> how can i delete my entire amarok collection, so taht i can rescan it from scratch?
<sparcd> I have downloaded the ubuntu desktop iso and am trying to install it on my machine, however it doesn't recognise my SATA RAID and shows two disks
<antoniojulio> please i find a linuxvirtualserver channel support? do you help me?
<CrippsFX> where are the java libs stored?
<kristian> roger that lizm..
<duncanmhor> sparcd, had the same problem here
<dr_willis> sparcd,  i would have to advice.. dont mess with the raid.
<Chetic> That's it, DBO?
<DBO> Chetic, thats it
<duncanmhor> agrees with dr_willis
<dr_willis> sparcd,  many of the  raids out these days are semi-hardware-software raids. and not worth the effort.
<sparcd> dr_willis: duncanmhor you advise not to use the raid?
<lampshade> ice228: linux has a steep learning curve, but once you spend some time with it, it is no sweat.
<lamego> antoniojulio, is your problem related to ubuntu ?
<sparcd> dr_willis: therefore I can't use ubuntu then
<duncanmhor> I've been messing about with it all day, following the walkthroughs and have very little hair left
<dr_willis> sparcd,  you got windows set up using the raid allready?
<Kalmm_> hello, is it safe to use apt-build instead of apt-get  in order tu install the ubuntu-desktop?
<sparcd> dr_willis: yes
<Fracture> dr_willis: yeah, I looked there.. couldn't find anything
<antoniojulio> lamego: yes ,i have ubuntu and linuxvirtualserver and ldirector of universe repository and have errors ;-( do you help me
<ChrisD> hello all
<lampshade> CrippsFX: java libs?  Like you want to install java?  or?  you have and are just looking for where it installed?
<Fracture> dr_willis: that's why I asked here
<dr_willis> sparcd,  i got a cheap ide drive - just for linux.. I have a similer setup
<dr_willis> sparcd,  messint with that raid - has the potentioal to be very very veyr ... annoying. :P
<lamego> antoniojulio, you can give more details on the problem here...
<ChrisD> Can anyone tell me how to adjust my CPU fan speed with lm-sensors?
<CrippsFX> lampshade, well, specifically, I'd like to know where the $CLASSPATH var points to, but "echo $CLASSPATH" returns null
<sparcd> dr_willis: so how about mounting the raid drive then once I have installed on a seperate IDE?
<duncanmhor> actually came in here for some help with software raid after giving up on using fakeraid
<dr_willis> ChrisD,  as far as i kniow - lm-sensors just detexts and reports the speeds.
<CrippsFX> lampshade, so, I guess I'm looking for where it's installed
<rajk> hey every1. i just did "sudo apt-get install build-essential" and there are umet dependencies. ive tried apt-get install -f..  any ideas?
<dr_willis> sparcd,  ive got a data-sata raid on my box (ntfs) and still aint gotten linux to mount it yet.
<benoy> does anyone know how to change the gdm login screen in ubuntu?
<sparcd> ok, I'll have to leave linux well alone
<ChrisD> Do you think there's any way I can regulate my fan speed?
<duncanmhor> get through the install process fine, right up to the grub install, which bombs out
<dr_willis> sparcd,  thus - more and more - im thinking raid is not worth the effort.. plus the benchmarks im running on it - show its not that great.
<lamego> rajk, if there are unmet dependencies there is some problem with your repositores configuration...
<sparcd> that's pretty lame that windows can handle it and linux is poor at it
<CrippsFX> benoy, google does!
<dr_willis> sparcd,  could play with live cd's :P till you save up for a IDE drive.
<sparcd> dr_willis: raid is essential for data integrity
<ice228> k, how do i download amarok ?
<duncanmhor> sparcd, not being funny, but why not try a livecd out, see if you like it enought to get a cheap ide drive
<rajk> lamego - which are the "safe" respositories?
<lamego> dr_willis, raid doesn't worth the effort for data integrity ?? that's a joke ?
<dr_willis> sparcd,  if you say so.. but are you sre you got it set up right? you got backups just in case...
<orbin> ice228: sudo aptitude install amarok
<orbin> ice228: or use synaptic
<dr_willis> lamego,  all the gamer machines i see have it set up for just speed..  which is set to reduce data integrity.
<CrippsFX> sparcd, the point is, install the OS on an IDE drive, and put your server data on the RAID
<lamego> rajk, well, the "standard" reposities point to main, and main contains the build-essential packages and dependencies
<lampshade> CrippsFX: mine points to nothing as well, though I haven't needed it for anything yet.  I haven't done any java compiling, though either.  Just installed the sun java.
<dr_willis> lamego,  so it all depends on the details.
<sparcd> duncanmhor: I have a live cd and have been using linux for years, I just need to know if I can now get it to work with my SATA RAID
<duncanmhor> Ah, ok, sorry
<CrippsFX> lampshade, yeah ... I'm doing java dev :/
<lamego> dr_willis, you have seen people which dont know the real purpose of RAID, RAID is not for gamers
<dr_willis> lamego,  guess thats just a   RAID - thje R    :P
<CrippsFX> sparcd, I have.
<Chetic> DBO: It works! Thank you very much!
<dr_willis> lamego,  yep. i agree
<sparcd> CrippsFX: but someone just said I won't be able to get the data off the RAID
<CrippsFX> sparcd, an existing raid?
<dr_willis> lamego,  i also see raid users that dont bother with backups.
<rajk> universe mulitverse ones are ok?
<sparcd> CrippsFX: yes, existing raid
<xolot1> ice228: http://amarok.kde.org/
<DBO> Chetic, you're very welcome, and if you tell anyone I helped you, I'll deny all knowledge of your existance =P
<dr_willis> and many of the onboard motherboard raid controllers.. are well... lacking. :)
<lamego> spacey, rajk: deb ftp://uk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<CrippsFX> dr_willis, yeah, that can be a PITA when you don't have the spare drives for redundancy ;)
<CrippsFX> sparcd, RAID that you set up in windows?
<Chetic> lmao
<dr_willis> CrippsFX,  i got xp on an IDE, and Linxu on a 2nd ide.., and a 2 sata raid here.. just for game data. :P and videos
<xolot1> ice228:  Backports of Amarok 1.4.0  Unofficial packages of Amarok 1.4 for Sarge made by Dennis Stosberg can be found at his Backports for Debian 3.1 page. APT sources for these packages can be added by adding the following lines to /etc/apt/sources.list:
<ice228> thanks for the help yet again
<CokeNCode> ok, i have this SERIOUSLy annoying problem
<xolot1> deb http://deb.stosberg.net/dists/sarge/main/binary-i386/amarok/ ./ deb-src http://deb.stosberg.net/dists/sarge/main/binary-i386/amarok/ ./
<dr_willis> I dont care about redundancy/intergity - i got a spare file server for a 2nd backup. but heck its all just porn.
<dr_willis> err.. home movies. :)
<CokeNCode> i'm trying to change the icon for a custom application launcher
<CrippsFX> dr_willis, whats the point of having raid over 2 disks? ya gotta have *at least* 5 ;)
<CrippsFX> ahh.
<CokeNCode> when i click to change the icon, the window just open and then quickly closes
<sparcd> CrippsFX: I set the raid up on the BIOS
<CokeNCode> :@
<xolot1> does anyone know how i an delete my amarok collectoin?
<CokeNCode> *opens
<CrippsFX> sparcd, so you have a RAID controller then.
<dr_willis> CrippsFX,  testing out the speeds mainly. It does seem to help a little with my torrents :)
<sparcd> CrippsFX: I have a intel matrix storage controller
<duncanmhor> lol @ dr_willis
<CokeNCode> same thing happens when i try to create a custom application launcher, and create an icon for it
<CrippsFX> dr_willis, there is that.
<lamego> CrippsFX, uh ? Raid 1 its perfect with 2 disks
<orangey> hey all!
<CokeNCode> what hte heck is going on ?
<CrippsFX> lamego, yeah, but technically it's *not* RAID :P
<sparcd> CrippsFX: it's built into the motherboard
<orangey> I have a USB Video camera (Sony min-DV), and was wondering how exactly I could extract information from it..
<dr_willis> (-R)AID 1
<CokeNCode> well, msg me the answer if anyone can figure it out ... brb
<orangey> no module inherently loads up on it..
<CokeNCode> thanks
<lamego> CrippsFX, why not ?
<kristian> lamego, take a look :
<kristian> direct rendering: No
<kristian> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<kristian> Is that correct?
<rajk> lamego, ive reduced the sources.list file to just the main one and im still getting the dependency errors
<vanberge> i'll try one more time:...  :-)   does anybody know of a program for linux/ubuntu that automatically rotates desktop wallpapers??  Thansk in advance!
<CrippsFX> sparcd, well, I've only done software RAID, so that's beyond me. I think you should be able to find the module and load it, then mount the device as a single storage device.
<Barkley> what's a good app that shows CPU usage and stats like that on the desktop?
<lamego> is a Redundant Array of Inexpenseive 2 Disks
<sparcd> CrippsFX: something like dmraid?
<erUSUL> orangey: have you tried kino?
<lampshade> Barkley: I use gkrellm.  Gives me my laptop temps and fan speeds
<lampshade> networking et
<lampshade> c
<e-squizo> has anybody gotten opengl to work properly on i915 under dapper?
<orangey> erUSUL: even without the USB apparently being detected with dmesg?
<lampshade> but otherwise, there are some built in Applets that you can add to the panel that might do what you are looking for.
<CrippsFX> lamego, RAID = Redundant Array of Inexpensive Disks ... Redundancy is for fault-tolerance. if you have "RAID" over 2 disks (unless it's mirroring) it's not truly redundant. ... but by 2 disks, most people mean Striped disks (aka RAID0)
<lamego> rajk, erm you dont need to reduce the apt list, you just need to use the plain source.list from a fresh install, do an apt-get update and apt-get install buld-essensial
<lamego> CrippsFX, erm, I said, RAID 1 which is mirroring
<CrippsFX> sparcd, honestly, I don't know.
<Barkley> lamshade that's a good suggestion.   im looking for something that has a nice big display for remote viewing on a server
<sparcd> CrippsFX: I run RAID 1 on two disks
<antoniojulio> lamego: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16462 and send command links2 192.168.2.119:80 and say connection refused
<CrippsFX> lamego, yeah .... I missed that :P
<lamego> and techically, RAID 0, no mirring, is RAID
<xolot1> /leave
* CrippsFX opens mouth and attempts to insert his foot
<xolot1> oops sorry
<lamego> it means data spread over a disk array
<antoniojulio> do channel help me about http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16462 and send command links2 192.168.2.119:80 and say connection refused
<CrippsFX> lamego, it's just striped disks ...
<lamego> CrippsFX, thats RAID 0, performance raid
<CrippsFX> lamego, data may be spread, but it's not fault-tolerant, which was one of the reasons RAID was developed.
<Cueball|Laptop> Hi all. I'm having trouble with my wireless card. It worked fine for ages but now it won't get an IP via DHCP and if I set an IP I still cant access the network. Any idea's?
<dr_willis> Bah! raid is just a marketing term! :P
<CrippsFX> anyways ... that's a whole rant that I'm not gonna take any further ...
<dr_willis> to brag about.
* CrippsFX smacks dr_willis 
<CrippsFX> watch your tongue!
<CrippsFX> ;)
<dr_willis> Really Awsome IDE Drives !
<lamego> ok ok I give up :P
<dr_willis> RAID!
<Barkley> gkrellm looks good.  is there another pretty standard app that dumps all this out in text format on a transparent window?
<CrippsFX> lol.
<duncanmhor> lol
<CrippsFX> so ... does anybody know where java gets installed to?
<lamego> depends on the version and how you have installed it
<lamego> on my case its at /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java
<orangey> erUSUL: I have now tried Kino.. It works with 1394, but not with regular usb
<lamego> the standard for ubuntu is /usr/lib/jvm/
<orbin> Barkley: not sure if it's what you want, there's a couple of transparent gkrellm skins on gnomelook
<steev> ok, so, i attempted to install a .deb that fialed because of dependencies - i've decided that i don't want that package, but apt just keep whining about wanting to install it - how do i tell it to ignore the package now?
<duncanmhor> running 'grub-install (hd0)" has been on the screen for the past 10 minutes
<CrippsFX> damn. thanks. thats the answer I was looking for, now it appears that I wasn't asking the right question ;)
<duncanmhor> I have a sinking feeling
<lamego> dr_willis, RAID is not marketing, you will be dead if you dont use RAID on something you get paid to keep alive
<dr_willis> lamego,  bah! :P let it die! thats when it gets interesting.
<pyro> Cueball: you do have the non-free kernel modules installed?
<dr_willis> lamego,  its always funny to see all the boss's running about.
<dr_willis> lamego,  can ya Guess that i dont work in "IT" :P
<lamego> dr_willis, its even more funny seeing the system admin and all the system techs over-stressed when the disk fails
<Barkley> transparent gkrellm....bingo!  thanks lampshade orbin
<CrippsFX> dr_willis, if I could get my hands on about 3 PCI IDE controllers, I'd set up a really sweet RAID
<dr_willis> lamego,  :P see.. in my job all the stress is on my boss and  his boss's - they depend on 'me' and  others to get thigns fixed. heh  of course I do work in a factory. not  a server farm
<eegore> xmms is not working, it is moving and that is it
<orbin> Barkley: found it: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=33783
<dr_willis> eegore,  movint?
<Barkley> yeah that's pretty hot
<orangey> hmm.
<eegore> the didplay is running
<eegore> display
<jajaja-> i installed my usb wireless drivers correctly, but how can I connect to my wep network
<ice228> im using amarok and it just keeps buffering
<orangey> where can I find some people with experience in USB video camcorder stuff?
<orbin> eegore: ctrl+p , then try changing the output plugin to esound
<CrippsFX> does anybody know where the java classpath points to?
<stalefries> orangey, usb video camcorder club?
<duncanmhor> need some advice, have been trying to get software raid0 set up all day, should I just give up, and if so, what is a better option, LVM or a vanilla install?
<orangey> stalefries: I can't find them on google.
<duncanmhor> have 2 SATA 160GB drives
<winman> Hey people, "sudo apt-get install anjuta" says "Couldn't find package: anjuta" .. what needs to be done to fix this?
<lamego> duncanmhor, LVM provides software raid 0, at least the unix lvm does
<eegore> yeah that did it but I don't understand why
<lamego> !multiverse > winman
<winman> thanks lamego :)
<Anderson> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root  40 2006-06-17 16:21 x-www-browser.1.gz -> /usr/share/man/man1/mozilla-firefox.1.gz
<lamego> np :)
<Anderson> if I see something like that, am I looking at a hard link?
<Cueball|Laptop> Hi all. I'm having trouble with my wireless card. It worked fine for ages but now it won't get an IP via DHCP and if I set an IP I still cant access the network. Any idea's? Would adding IRDA mess it up at all?
<jajaja-> Anyone know the command for me to connect to my wireless network
<Anderson> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root  40 2006-06-17 16:21 x-www-browser.1.gz -> /usr/share/man/man1/mozilla-firefox.1.gz
<Anderson> if I see something like that, am I looking at a hard link?
<duncanmhor> lamego, thanks
<stalefries> jajaja, ifup eth0, or perhaps ifup wlan0
<eegore> orbin: why is it like that
<pyro> Cueball|Lapto: what chipset?
<jajaja-> its wlan0 stalefries
<lamego> Anderson, it's a soft link
<duncanmhor> any walkthroughs on setting up dapper LVM
<duncanmhor> ?
<Cueball|Laptop> pyro, it's an Orinoco.
<stalefries> jajaja, then 'sudo ifup wlan0'
<eegore> It use to work on alsa with the alsa settings
<Anderson> Is a hard link the original link to the data on the disk?
<jajaja-> says ignoring unknown interface stalefries
<pyro> can you  "see" the kernel inteeface?
<lamego> Ander, it's a soft link, it is just a reference to the file,
<Solarion> muah ha ha ha ha
<stalefries> jajaja, try it with eth0
* Solarion told the mobo who was boss
<orbin> eegore: dunno why tbh, something about OSS i guess
<jajaja-> stalefries, says already configures
* Solarion is going to put it on the wiki
<monomaniacpa1> yo! I have a problem with my upgrade... little help?
<stalefries> jajaja, hm
<Cueball|Laptop> pyro, Yes. It's setup as eth1 and iwconfig recognises it. It associates with the AP but no traddic seems to go over it.
<Anderson> Does the soft link locate the data directly, or find the original link first?
<stalefries> jajaja, what was the original problem?
<lamego> Ander, soft links are just pointers to the original file, there is just one data instance
<pyro> Cueball|Laptop and if you set an IP Addr. yourself manually?
<Solarion> where would a fix for a very very strange problem with a specific revision of a specific mobo go on the wiki?
<jajaja-> stalefries, I need my wireless usb to connect to my encreypted network
<kristian> When I have done sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , Then i have to download the driver? because then everything is removed, am I right?
<monomaniacpa1> anyone know why all my programs quit the moment I type in a dialogue box like admin password or gaim chat box?
<stalefries> jajaja, try System>Administration>Networking
<Cueball|Laptop> pyro, If I do that and try to ping the AP or any other client I get destination not reachable.
<Anderson> The original file name is simply a reference to the physical location of data on the disk. Does the soft link have the same reference information, or does the soft link use the original files reference information?
<eegore> The only bloated KDE app I use is K3b
<orbin> what do people use to find "album info" and thus edit id3 tags relatively automtaically on music tracks?
<pyro> Cueball|Laptop - What does iwconfig show ?
<jajaja-> stalefries, says eth0 is active
<stalefries> orbin, I use Banshee, with the Metadata searcher plugin
<Cueball|Laptop> pyro, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16463
<Solarion> man ubuntu is tasty
<Guitarhero> my terminal says ryan@(none):, so I think I screwed up my host name or something
<Guitarhero> so i cant open my network admin
<orbin> stalefries: thanks. will look into it
<Guitarhero> how do i set it
<stalefries> jajaja, click properties, and fill in the appropriate info
<stalefries> orbin, your welcome
<monomaniacpa1> anyone had problems with their keyboard after upgrading to dapper from breezy?
<wastrel> Guitarhero:  edit /etc/hosts and add your hostname to the localhost list.  then edit /etc/hostname and add your hostname as a single line
<kristian> can someone help me with my graphic card?
<kristian> and don't send the guide please..
<Solarion> kristian: what one?
<kristian> ati, and the guide have I now in my head
<Solarion> kristian: ah.  I only have experience with the intel chip (on ubuntu anyway)
<quickblaine> hi all, anyone know why rhythmbox suddenly quits as soon as I plug in my 2GB ipod nano?
<yallaman> is there a way i can get osx like panel? with icons and systray?
<stalefries> yallaman, carefully. :)
<Guitarhero> how do I edit it, sorry Im new to ubuntu
<vanberge> quickblaine: can you plug your ipod in first, then open rythmbox?
<yallaman> ?
<stalefries> yallaman, you mean the dock, or the top panel?
<kristian> yes, but i have ubuntu too. i am so tired of not be able to make my grafhic card work, i think I soon will go to bed
<jenda> can I "cd" to a remote dir?
<monomaniacpa1> anyone... anyone at all?
<quickblaine> vanberge: if i do that it quits automatically
<yallaman> i guess its called dock
<jenda> monomaniacpa1: can you describethe problem?
<quickblaine> vanberge: as soon as it loads
<Cueball|Laptop> pyro, Just updated the pastebin entry with a cat of /etc/network/interfaces
<stalefries> yallaman, you fancy one at the bottom with the magnifying icons?
<stalefries> *the
<Solarion> kristian: does it have to be installed manually, or is it a package?
<stalefries> not you
<vanberge> quickblaine: im not sure... i dont use rythmbox..  sorry  :-(
<yallaman> sec, restarting xchat
<duncanmhor> kristian, what's the trouble?
<Cueball|Laptop> pyro, Anything else I could add?
* Solarion has dealt with it under gentoo, but not ubuntu.  FYI, if you don't need the performance, the intel cards are a great buy.
<Solarion> "cards"
<kristian> i can't install the driver to ati, and succeed.
<monomaniacpa1> jenda: whenever I type in a dialogue box like a admin passwd for example, the program quits.
<quickblaine> vanberge: can you suggest a good alternative, i use my ipod all the time so need a decent itunes replacement (just switched to linux)
<duncanmhor> any error messages?
<yallaman> sorry..didnt catch what you said..xchat was borked
<funkmaster> how do i set the primary eth card via the command line?
<Solarion> funkmaster: "primary"?
<stalefries> yallaman, do you mean the fancy one at the bottom with the zooming icons?
<yallaman> yup
<funkmaster> got 2 cards
<winman> Anjuta's installing now :)
<Solarion> funkmaster: I got 3.  :)
<funkmaster> want eth1 to be primary ione for internet
<pyro> Cueball|LAptop - one moment - suffering from wetware bug at moment - away for a few mins
<kristian> after this "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" , x don't want to start..
<vanberge> quickblaine: i use amarok for my media player, and gtkpod to sync my ipod
<stalefries> yallaman, try looking up gdesklets and the starterbar. It's probably your best bet.
<Solarion> funkmaster: see, now this is what I don't grok.  What do you mean by "primary"?
<Cueball|Laptop> pyro, Ok NP's.
<quickblaine> vanberge: yeah, i was kinda hoping there would be something that does both..
<funkmaster> well actually this other guy is asking, i know how to do it via gnome but command line?
<kristian> so, when im now gona restart my pc, i have to write that code and do all the stuff again..
<quickblaine> How do i upgrade to dapper from breezy?
<Solarion> they can each connect to the same or different networks.
<vanberge> quickblaine: amarok: banshee
<stalefries> yallaman, try the howto's, tips and tricks section on ubuntuforums.org and search for os x
<yallaman> k..thanks..btw is this cpu/ram hogging..those desklets?
<vanberge> whao sorry
<dr_willis> !upgrade
<xophEr> If I want to compile a -dev version of an app does it have different sources or how do I do it?
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<Solarion> funkmaster: are you wanting to know how to set the default route?
<vanberge> quickblaine: banshee does both, but it doesnt play very well for me for some reason
<stalefries> yallaman, some say so
<funkmaster> well ubuntu is usgin the wrong card to connect to the net i want it to use th eother one, there has to be a setting which one should be the default gateway
<jenda> monomaniacpa1: that's probably not a keyboard problem - could you be more specific?
<Anderson> lamego, http://linuxgazette.net/105/pitcher.html great resource for hard and soft links
<suzanne> hey
<Solarion> hmm
<Solarion> funkmaster: I think you want to man route
<stalefries> funkmaster, in System>Administration>Networking, look at the bottom and select you default device
<quickblaine> vanberge: okay, thanks, shall go take a look at that now
<monomaniacpa1> If I typed a message in this dialogue box the program would quit/disappear.
<funkmaster> stalefires, yes i know but via the comman dline
<monomaniacpa1> *I am using a PC atm*
<stalefries> funkmaster: no idea there
<suzanne> i dont like this program much
<funkmaster> solarian: what stalefires suggested but via the commanline
<GMullen> how do i get the command line for the top "task bar"?
<Solarion> route del default; route del default; route add default gw [gateway]  dev [interface] 
<Solarion> that would be my guess
<GMullen> it's not in right mouse > add new
<funkmaster> ok thxy
<monomaniacpa1> it only started after I changed some settings under the Keyboard GUI. I have put them back (I hope) to no avail.
<pyro> Cueball|Laptop: the result of a route -n would be nice
<Solarion> or maybe you need to change the last one to "route add default gw [gateway] ; route add -host [gw]  dev [interface] 
<wastrel> GMullen:  i think they replaced it with a new applet
<Solarion> funkmaster: playing with the various interfaces' metric might also do what you want
<stalefries> GMullen, try deskbar-applet
<funkmaster> will try it, thx
<Cueball|Laptop> pyro, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16465
<Solarion> funkmaster: np.  "man route" will be your friend.  :)
<GMullen> ok this looks like it
<wastrel> that's the one
<kristian> duncanmhor, can u help? Are u good with gc?
<GMullen> thx stalefries
<Cueball|Laptop> pyro, Want that again with a static IP set?
<stalefries> GMullen: check out the other things it can do. Also, use alt+t to see output from a command line program
<duncanmhor> well, I have a couple of ati cards that I configured ok, will help if I can
<Anderson> http://linuxgazette.net/105/pitcher.html
<stalefries> Gmullen, instead of enter, that is
<pyro> Cuebal: yup - sice eth1 does not have an IP - so it can not communicate
<GMullen> stalefries: what do you mean about alt+t
<rdz> hi all. when i do 'glxgears', i get; "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".". what do i need to get 3d-acceleration?
<kristian> duncanmhor, i don't really know what to do, because I have tried so much already.
<duncanmhor> kristian, I know that feeling well
<stalefries> GMullen, if you type something like 'cat /etc/fstab' and then pushed enter, it wouldn't show you any output. To see the ouput of that command, you need to use alt+t instead of enter
<GMullen> oh ok
<GMullen> got it
<GMullen> thx
<duncanmhor> kristian, is there a specific error or is it just not working?
<GMullen> would sudo work?
<MikkelRev> Are there any branch of printers with bad linux-support I should stay away of ?
<stalefries> GMullen: no sudo, try gksudo instead
<Kyral> MikkelRev: I don't know about things that DON'T work, but HPs work REALLY well
<kristian> duncanmhor, it's not working
<stalefries> MikkelRev, avoid Epson, IIRC
<GMullen> oh that reminds me thk stalefries
<MikkelRev> ok, thanks
<Ramnath> Hey guys, how do I change which folder the command line is downloading to?
<monomaniacpa1> jenda: any ideas
<pyro> Cueball|Laptop: still no static IP on eth1 on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16465
<stalefries> Ramnath, change the folder you are in
<Ramnath> yeah but what is the command to change to home or something like that
<duncanmhor> kristian, what do you get from fglrxinfo?
<stalefries> Ramnath: try 'man cd' to get some help on that
<kristian> duncanmhor,
<jenda> monomaniacpa1: please be more specific: what program was it that quit - what did you have to do to make it quit - what do you mean by using a PC ATM?
<kristian> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<kristian> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<kristian> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.4.1)
<SheaTara> is there a way to get the background for gnome to do a slideshow-like thing, so it changes pictures every minute or so?
<monomaniacpa1> jenda: any program with a text entry box. Specifically gaim and when I try to enter the admin password for programs like synaptic.  I am using a PC AT THE MOMENT
<monomaniacpa1> as soon as I touch a letter or number on my keyboard the program quits
<pekay> heya, anyone willing to tell wtf a my gateway address could be? ^^
<duncanmhor> kristian, have you replaced the 'ati' driver string in your xorg.conf with 'flgrx'? Of so, have you restarted x?
<jenda> monomaniacpa1: oh ok... and what do you mean by PC - x86?
<boricua> i want to trouble shoot a problem and want to delete/add a printer via localhost:631 but it is asking me for cups password how do i set one ????
<kristian> duncanmhor, nope.. i will do it now.
<jenda> monomaniacpa1: not sure... are there any places where the kbd works fine?
<duncanmhor> kristian, fglrx, not flgrx
<duncanmhor> typo
<monomaniacpa1> firefox. But that now quits within five seconds for no apparent reason, without touching a key
<kristian> duncanmhor, there was fglrx. That's probably because i configured it for 30 min ago .P
<Frederick> folks why my eclipse can't findthe jvm?
<tortho> I just made 3 new partitions, and installed a seconf copy of ubuntu on it.... now, when i boot, it lists only the last ubuntu version, and the windows at the startupp... how to restore the old ubuntu one..?
<pyro> Cueball|Laptop: shall I send out the St Bernhards to look for you :-)
<duncanmhor> kristian, have you restarted x since you installed the drivers?
<daviscostel> hi all
<pekay> is there anyway in linux to get me my gateway address?
<kristian> duncanmhor, how do i restart x? restart pc?
<stalefries> pekay, like its ip address
<stalefries> ?
<pekay> kristian: CTRL ALT Backspace
<kristian> thx pekay
<daviscostel> the make an make install commands  doesnt work ..any help?
<duncanmhor> kristian, what pekay said :)
<pekay> stalefries: yes
<monomaniacpa1> OK problems worse than I thought - most programs won't open or when they do, they quit within a few seconds of opening.
<duncanmhor> kristian, bear in min that that will kill aall of your gui apps that are running
<monomaniacpa1> plus the homefile opens often making me suspect it was to do with kbd shortcuts
<erez> i am trying to burn a DVD but i fails and i dont know why. i have dvd+rw-tools and i can burn CD's . here is gnomebakers output : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16466 . can anyone help me please?
<ubuntu> hi all
<kristian> duncanmhor, but if i do that, i have to write "sudo dkpg-reconfigure...." to make ubuntu start.
<stalefries> pekay: I would try going to 192.168.0.1, 192.168.1.1, or 192.168.2.1 in your browser, and see if those give you anything
<duncanmhor> huh?
<SheaTara> *showstopper* how do I get gnome's desktop background to automatically change to another wallpaper every minute?
<daviscostel> the make and makeinstall command doesnt work?what can i do?
<duncanmhor> kristian, why do you have to do that?
<pekay> stalefries: mmm, 192.168.1.1 takes me to the router settings, this is good yeah?
<pyro> davicostel: what c proggy are you compiling and what errot msg do you get?
<Ramnath> My command line is at kevin@kevin:~$, how do I change it to my home directory?
<stalefries> SheaTara, search ubuntuforums.org
<stalefries> pekay: that's what it should do
<daviscostel> no such command
<pekay> Ramnath: cd ~
<kristian> i don't know.
<pekay> ~ = directory
<daviscostel> yes made that
<daviscostel> and ./configure
<Flannel> Ramnath: you're at your home directory lready.
<gdb> Ramnath: The ~ indicates your home directory.
<pekay> and what happens?
<Cueball|Laptop_> pyro, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16467
<duncanmhor> kristian, what happens when you do startx?
<gdb> Ramnath: But I'm guessing you want it to give the full path of your home directory?
<stalefries> pekay, that's confirming the ip of your router
<daviscostel> mai i paste here?
<Ramnath> yeah
<kristian> maybe i don't need to if i don't write:  Screen "aticonfig-screen[0] " 0 0 and put it in the config. file
<pekay> stalefries: so i assume thats the correct gateway lol
<daviscostel> davis@davis-desktop:~$ cd /home/davis/verlihub-0.9.8c/
<daviscostel> davis@davis-desktop:~/verlihub-0.9.8c$ CXX=g++-3.3 ./configure
<daviscostel> checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
<daviscostel> checking whether build environment is sane... yes
<daviscostel> checking for gawk... no
<daviscostel> checking for mawk... mawk
<pekay> here goes anyway
<daviscostel> checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... no
<daviscostel> checking for C++ compiler default output file name... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<stalefries> pekay: I assume so
<daviscostel> See `config.log' for more details.
<daviscostel> davis@davis-desktop:~/verlihub-0.9.8c$ make
<daviscostel> bash: make: command not found
<daviscostel> davis@davis-desktop:~/verlihub-0.9.8c$
<pekay> dude use pastebin
<Flannel> daviscostel: don't paste in here.
<Flannel> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first!)
<daviscostel> thanks
<daviscostel> sorry about that paste
<pekay> :)
<gdb> Ramnath: Then you may want to change your PS1 variable from the default of ${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\w\$ to ${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\${PWD}$
<gdb> (read: replace the \w with ${PWD}
<pekay> stalefries: nah, just got no internet :S
<Cueball|Laptop_> pyro, Weird huh? Notice how no data has been sent over eth1
<kristian> dunchanmor, i'll try to restart now
<kristian> duncanmor, i'll try to restart now
<duncanmhor> kristian, okidoki
<stalefries> pekay: then how are you on here?
<kristian> brb
<pekay> stalefries: changed it back to DHCP quickly lol
<erez> hello, I am trying to burn a DVD but it fails and i dont know why. i have dvd+rw-tools and i can burn CD's . here is gnomebaker output : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16466 . can anyone help me please?
<pyro> Cueball: and the address you are trying to ping is?
<gdb> Ramnath: For your purposes, run this command: PS1='\u@\h:${PWD}\$ ' and see if that's what you're looking for.
<Ramnath> thanks
<Ramnath> that works
<Cueball|Laptop_> pyro, Tried pinging the gateway which is 10.11.0.1 and also a client on the network 10.11.0.249
<Ries> hey all, I sthere a minimal install CD for ubuntu to load everything from the net?
<masterofallarts> hi, I wonder what is this rhythmic harddisk activity every 5 seconds. Can't it just remain quiet?
<boricua> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Flannel> Ries: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation gives you a bunch of different methods
<Ries> Flannel: thanks
<masterofallarts> Does somebody know what I mean?
<monomaniacpa1> jenda: I now have firefox open without it quitting, by changing keyboard to generic. No other programs will open/remain open, however.
<tortho> help needed with installation wich doesn't show up in grub..
<tortho> 7join #grub
<gatekeeper> thanx ubotu print sharing will come in handy :-)
<pyro> Cuball|Laptop why is your encryption key off - have you no wep key on your AP?
<Ng> masterofallarts: it's probably something like slocate or beagled looking over your filesystem
<jenda> monomaniacpa1: no idea, sorry. maybe a key is stuck.
<Cueball|Laptop_> pyro, Nope. Wireless it totally unsecured.
<masterofallarts> slocate maybe, i used that once
<Cueball|Laptop_> Not even any mac filtering on it.
<masterofallarts> can I take it out somehow?
<monomaniacpa1> jenda: thats what I would have guessed but the laptops built in kbd doesn't work either.
<Ng> masterofallarts: check if "updatedb" is running (ps auwx | grep updatedb), if not then it's not that
<gdb> masterofallarts: That's the the buffer cache being flushed, old processes being swapped, the filesystem journal being synced, and so on.  It's normal system activity that's keeping your machine running smoothly.
<daviscostel> what channels can i join on freenode server?
<gdb> Ng: It's not any scheduled process, it's the kernel.  He's talking about the hard disk activitiy that lasts for a fraction of a second every few seconds.
<pyro> Cueball-you know, I really can't see much apart from the fact that your link quality is really crappy - are you a long way away from your AP?
<masterofallarts> gdb: true. Is there some possibility to lengthen the intervals between actions?
<Cueball|Laptop_> pyro, In the basement. Always been down here with a stable link tho. I did however go upstairs to the ap and still same result's
<Ng> gdb: I agree that's a possibility, but he'd need to be loading his system quite a bit to be noticing it, or he has a very noisy hard disk ;)
<nickwebcouk> hey folks
<nickwebcouk> sorry to hassell everyone on here, but I got some NDS problems (i think) with my buntu install..
<nickwebcouk> even jus trying to get irc working was a nightmare.. :O
<Usunny> you might as well just tell us what the problem is
<yallaman> is it wise to compile a kernel for your system to get better performane and get rid of unused services and such..or is there a easier and safer approach?
<nickwebcouk> inshort, it dosent look astho ubuntu is changing hostname.com into the correct ip address..
<masterofallarts> Ng: I just have Opera running in fluxbox. Thats all. My hd is not so noisy, but i am working on the laptop all day.
<gdb> masterofallarts: Well, I'm guessing there are some components of that activity that can be increased in interval such as the buffer sync's 'commit interval', the same for the filesystem journal, but I'd really have to dig to figure it out. lol  And I don't think you'd be happy with the results anyway.  If you increase the filesystem journal update interval, you risk some pretty horrendous data loss if you lose power.  The buffer sync interval is terrilby un
<nickwebcouk> i.e trying to connect to irc.freenode.net, i noticed the message : Connecting to irc.freenode.net (1.0.0.0) port 6667...
<gdb> important and probably not causing much of that activity.
<gdb> er unimportant
<nickwebcouk> so i had to change that to the ip address to connect here
<ardchoille> Slurpee break!
<gdb> masterofallarts: Ah, and you're wanting to decrease the amount of hard disk activity to conserve battery power.
<Seveas> nickwebcouk, your dns is fcked
<nickwebcouk> im running thru a router, but thats running fine (currently has an xp box hooked thru it)
<Seveas> nickrud, probably a dsl router with bad settings
<nickwebcouk> thats what i was thinking, but cause xp's fine its puggled me
<masterofallarts> gdb: indeed, but the noise thing is the main factor with me.
<pyro> Cueball: then sorry - I cant see a lot with your settings - other than the fact that you set a class C mask and a class A broadcast address
<Ries> other q, (I am new to ubuntu) can I upgrade from 5.1 to 6.0?? I do have a 5.1 CD, downloading 660MB from here takes a looong time... i only need a command shell, apache and some other small stuff
<gdb> masterofallarts: I think you most likely want to look into spinning down the disks when they're not used by users and applications for some predetermined length of time then.  How to do that on a laptop I'm not sure, but I know it's possible to have the kernel spin down the disks and not perform that activity as long as a user or application is not actively accessing the disks.
<nickwebcouk> what i did notice tho was that the DHCP client list listed my domain name as "unknown" when its set to bedroom (dont ask. lol)
<nickwebcouk> so i gave ubuntu a fixed ip, and now its sorta running
<masterofallarts> gdb: That sounds great!
<nickwebcouk> (but now i think its using 2 ip's, the DHCP and the fixed ip)..
<masterofallarts> Hm. I'll see whether I can learn some kernel language.
<rdz> hi all. i had some troubles with the fglxrx-driver (xv was not working -> crashes). so i tried to switch back to the free drivers. but now i don't have 3d acceleration at all. when i do 'glxgears', i get: 'Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"."'. the people from #xorg told me. that i need the dri-module, but i don't know how to install it in ubuntu. *any* hints are appreciated.
<Cueball|Laptop_> pyro, Yeah my mistake with the class C broadcast. Typed it in quick without thinking.
<fishsticks> do you know why rhythmbos would suddenly _stop_seeing my ipod?
<fishsticks> rhythmbox
<Awesome-o2000> rdz, use the ATI proprietary driver.
<scott> hey, anyone suggest a program to mount/convert a .ccd or .img file?
<gdb> masterofallarts: Some information on changing the buffer sync commit interval is here: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Battery-Powered/methods.html
<gdb> Ok, so it's not much information. :-/
<Patrick__> is it possible to make Gnome pre-load all the desktop icons, visuals and everything into memory before the desktop appears? as windows does.
<Cueball|Laptop_> pyro, I'm baffled as to why it's stopped working. :( Only thing I can think of is IRDA as that's the only thing I've added. Will remove that and see if it makes a difference.
<rdz> Awesome-o2000, no, because when i use it, xv-output doesn't work at all. as soon as i start a programm using xv, my x crashes  (with an 'srtistic' screen)
<rcanr> hi all penquens
<nickwebcouk> got ne suggestions? :S
<Awesome-o2000> rdz, learn how to set your driver up correctly.
<rdz> Awesome-o2000, is there a way to use free drivers?
<Awesome-o2000> rdz, sure. RTFM.
<masterofallarts> *reading*
<MrGreen> need acerhk ... will I have to build it myslef
<rdz> Awesome-o2000, wich manual? a hint is really appreciated
<Patrick__> is it possible to make Gnome pre-load all the desktop icons, visuals and everything into memory before the desktop appears? as windows does.
<Awesome-o2000> rdz, probably the one on their website - I havent looked at it in at least 4 years. Im surprised the project is still up.
<benoy> does anyone know of any good IDE that I can use to program in java, c, c++ and pearl?
<gdb> Patrick__: No, because the icons, visuals, and everything, are provided by separate processes running under the gnome-session process.  It's not a monolithic subsystem like Windows' GDU+USER interface.
<gdb> re GDI+USER
<Ries> benoy: eclipse
<FifaFrazer> Is there a good flash editor for linux?
<benoy> isn't that mainly for java, and doesn't that take up too much resources?
<Patrick__> gdb what should I do then? theres always a delay when I first try to open up something, like the gnome menu for instance, it takes a quarter second
<Acid-Kilz> Ahhhh!
<rdz> Awesome-o2000, am i right in thinking, that when you fresshly install ubuntu, there are some free drivers installed for 3dacceleartion? iirc, i installed the fglrx driver myself.... so it should not be that hard to switch back, should it?
<gdb> Patrick__: There should be no delay after you've opened the menu the first time.  Is there?
<BIAF> hi, does perl5 come default with ubuntu desktop?
<Awesome-o2000> rdz, which ati card is this?
<Patrick__> gbd, nope. but I find it quite irritating....
<gdb> BIAF: Yes, it does.
<gdb> BIAF: This is perl, v5.8.7
<Patrick__> gbd, I don't see why they can't pre-load it into memory...
<rdz> Awesome-o2000, ati radeon mobility 9600
<BIAF> cool, what folder does the files site in by default
<BIAF> site=sit
<Awesome-o2000> rdz, if you want DRI use the proprietary module and set your xorg up correctly this time. Otherwise youre going to be groping around blindly in a futile attempt to shortcut what you SHOULD be doing in the first place
<rdz> Awesome-o2000, i tried fglrx because of xgl, but then i had troube with xv, that is why i like to switch back
<pyro> Cueball: have you tried rmmod ing the ir module and reloading the module for your wlan card?
<Awesome-o2000> rdz, id be surprised to see you get acceleration in both the xgl environment and the apps that run on it.
<siriusnova> sup
<ubuntu> not much
<rdz> Awesome-o2000, i don't want to use xgl anymore, i just want to have a working xv and 3d-accel, do you think that is possible?
<scott> xgl is uber
<theoverload> hi all can speak german
<quickblaine> vanberge: hey again, installed banshee.... it quits as soon as i plug in my ipod and wont load if its already mounted
<scott> hey, anyone suggest a program to mount/convert a .ccd or .img file?
<Flannel> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<runes> based on the directory structure of Debian-Ubuntu..where would be the most secure-best directory to store config files for web based apps outside of the /var/www directory?
<rdz> Awesome-o2000, or in other words: i wnat to switch back to the state of a freshly installed system. (where xv did work, if i remember right)
<quickblaine> Anybody know why both rhythmbox and banshee both quit as soon as i plug my ipod in, and won't load if it already is?
<palermi> hi, anyone can install the gmaifs ?
<Awesome-o2000> rdz, if you want to use DRI you will need to use the ATI proprietary driver. You will be able to get XV to work if you set it up properly.
<theoverload> hallo kann mir jemand helfen
<vars> hey i need help   how do i cange my ip address with cli?
* kafeine faith no more - stripsearch
<quickblaine> Anybody know why both rhythmbox and banshee both quit as soon as i plug my ipod in, and won't load if it already is?
<pekay> there a way to scan for usb devices?
<SeanTater> vars: read man ifconfig
<Awesome-o2000> pekay, lsusb
<erUSUL> pekay: lsusb
<rdz> Awesome-o2000, ok. thanks for that info. where is a good point to start?
<quickblaine> Anybody know why both rhythmbox and banshee both quit as soon as i plug my ipod in, and won't load if it already is?
<pekay> tried that, for some reason i cant get my usb stick anymore
<pekay> :/
<Awesome-o2000> rdz, google is a good place to start.
<witless> how can i find out what the heck is holding onto my audio card?
<quickblaine> Anybody know why both rhythmbox and banshee both quit as soon as i plug my ipod in, and won't load if it already is?
<palermi> quickblaine, in the ipod you have wmv files?
<runes> witless are you using Skype by any chance??
<theoverload> kann mir bitte jemand helfen
<rdz> Awesome-o2000, let me ask differently: how can i find out, why xv is not working here?
<Kibou> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<quickblaine> palermi: i can't see how, itunes converts them (i came from windows/itunes)
<Awesome-o2000> rdz, it is not working because you did not set up the ATI driver properly.
<Patrick__> gbd, I don't see why they can't pre-load it into memory...
<Awesome-o2000> rdz, xorg.conf.
<fishsticks> is there a .deb for the new rhythmbox anywhere?
<witless> runes: no
<runes> witless any other multimedia apps runing evan a web based audio plugin?
<palermi> umm, i have this problem, when i have this f*cking wmv in the ipod
<sparcd> guys, managed to get my raid working just fine using the dmraid package
<gridblock> Iam getting this error when iam trying to mount my dvd
<sparcd> installed it before running the installation program
<Cueball|Laptop> Hey pyro, I removed irda-utils and I'm now back on wireless. Not sure if it was definatly the prob but will find out on my next reboot.
<quickblaine> palermi: well i dont thing ive got any on there, i never use wmvs
<witless> runes: nope
<gridblock> failed to start command: Unexpected error in waitpid() (no child prossess)
<Kibou> Patrick__: file a bug report and see what they say about it
<runes> witless onboard audio card or add in audio card?
<epimetrias> hey, anyone here using ubuntu on a mac G5?
<pekay> omg, like my USB doesnt work anymore on Linux >.>
<aLPHa_LeaK> epimetrias: why?
<Patrick__> kibou, ok
<Patrick__> kibou, how would I go about doing that?
<witless> runes: onboard
<Cueball|Laptop> epimetrias, I wish I were.
<rdz> Awesome-o2000, sorry to be a pain in this, but i heard so many different reasons, why xv is not wokring here. it is sure that when the screen gets completely screwed up when i start an xv-appm that it is aproblem with xorg,conf?
<epimetrias> alpha_leak: well, i'm thinking about installing it on my G5, but the CD wasn't able to handle dual monitors
<runes> witless only one audio card no addins aside from onboard?
<witless> runes: right
<epimetrias> alpha_leak: so i was wondering if anyone else had gotten that to work
<quickblaine> Can anyone help? both rhythmbox and banshee quit as soon as i plug in my ipod nano, and wont load if its already in there
<Awesome-o2000> rdz, this is the last time I am going to tell you. you did not set your xorg.conf up correctly.
<runes> witless what about a VOIP add in (usb or ethernet ip phone?)
<aLPHa_LeaK> epimetrias: ah.
<witless> runes: nothing like that
<Frederick> anyone here using eclipse? I can't set my jvm to work
<runes> witless what version of ubuntu?
<pekay> anyone help me in getting Ubuntu to work with my usb stick??
<Anderson> What's the command to show running processes?
<witless> runes: dapper
<Ries> can U upgrade from 5.1 to 6.0 ?
<palermi> quickblaine: if your ipod work fine with ubuntu and not work with banshee,rithmbox, your problem maybe with codecs (audio/video)
<Kyral> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Anderson> !about upgrade
<ubotu> I know nothing about about upgrade
<runes> witless was the sound initialized with the live cd and after install did it function?
<rdz> Awesome-o2000, thanks. it is so hard to get reliable info about this topic...
<Anderson> !about upgrading
<ubotu> I know nothing about about upgrading
<witless> runes: arggggh...... forget it
<quickblaine> Can anyone help? both rhythmbox and banshee quit as soon as i plug in my ipod nano, and wont load if its already in there
<Anderson> What's the command to show running processes?
<Awesome-o2000> rdz, no, it isnt.
<Ries> !about upgrade
<witless> runes: don't ask, too embarrassing  :-)
<palermi> palermi: quickblaine: if your ipod work fine with ubuntu and not work with banshee,rithmbox, your problem maybe with codecs (audio/video)
<ubotu> I know nothing about about upgrade
<pekay> Anderson: top
<vars> SeanTater, do you know how to copy something from a windows machine to a ubuntu machine via a crossover cable
<runes> witless step by step all goo :-)
<runes> good that is
<Anderson> !about update
<ubotu> I know nothing about about update
<Anderson> !about updates
<ubotu> I know nothing about about updates
<pekay> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<pekay> ...
<rdz> Awesome-o2000, i'll tell you, it is, when you aren't a geek
<witless> runes: i have wireless headphones - must have had a power outage while i was sleeping because the transmitter was turned off
<Anderson> that's it!
<palermi> anyone how install gmailfs ?
<quickblaine> palermi: in what way? what do i need to do to fix this?
<Anderson> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<runes> witless hilarious but good troubleshooting :-)
<quickblaine> palermi: which codecs is it likely to not like
<daviscostel> vars: use valknut and dc++
<Wibble-> Help! I've lost my Desktop! All the files are still under ~/Desktop, but don't show on the desktop, and I can't right mouse click to create new items or copy them to the desktop or drag to select on the desktop... Can anyone help?
<quickblaine> Can anyone help? both rhythmbox and banshee quit as soon as i plug in my ipod nano, and wont load if its already in there
<aujordanh> how do i access the repositories from windows and download the debs to put on an offline ubuntu box?
<daviscostel> how can i foun out what g++ version i'm using?
<Wibble-> daviscostel,  g++ --version
<daviscostel> yes
<daviscostel> how i find out what it is
<Wibble-> daviscostel, just type that in a terminal.
<Wibble-> aujordanh, you can download the packages using a web browser - but thats quite painful and slow!
<palermi> quickblaine: try with amarok
<aujordanh> Wibble-: i dont have much choice
<Jack_Sparrow> Anyone know why they would not have a firewall as part of a new install.  I know the kernel takes care of almost everything and a router can take care of the rest... Just curious
<Wibble-> aujordanh, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<daviscostel> g++ --version
<daviscostel> bash: g++: command not found
<Wibble-> daviscostel, then you do not have it installed
<Hexidigital> Jack_Sparrow:: ports aren't opened unless a process that listens on a port is started
<aujordanh> Wibble-: thanks my dialup modem is not compatible with linux
<daviscostel> it sais an newer version is installed
<Cueball|Laptop> pyro, I removed irda-utils and my wireless worked again. I added irda-utils back and it's still working. Now that's baffling.
<Lobster> gn8
<Wibble-> aujordanh, have you looked at the linmodem stuff? I've yet to come across a modem which couldn't be persuaded to work in Linux
<Jack_Sparrow> Wibble, I can send you a dozen that wont work in Linux
<Wibble-> daviscostel, what is "it"?
<Solarion> what is the diff between wiki.ubuntu.com and help.ubuntu.com/community?
<daviscostel> can u give me another g++ link?
<daviscostel> i have this sudo apt-get install build-essential mysql-server libmysqlclient10-dev libpcre3-dev geoip-bin libgeoip-dev g++-3.3
<pekay> !usb
<ubotu> I know nothing about usb
<Wibble-> Jack_Sparrow, I'm not sure what I'd do with a dozen dialup modems... so I'll just believe you!
<pekay> ,,
<Hexidigital> Jack_Sparrow:: do you need a firewall? from what i hear, firestarter is a good one
<Flannel> Solarion: help.ubuntu is the new wiki.  Really just a change in url.  most wiki pages redirect you to their new counterparts
<Jack_Sparrow> np..
<pekay> anyone know about usb sticks on linux?
<pekay> ffs
<daviscostel> its expired
<aujordanh> Wibble-: yeah all over maybe you can help then, it is a zoom 3090 usb
<Jack_Sparrow> I already installed fs
<Ng> pekay: they should Just Work. what's up?
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks, I was just curious
<Hexidigital> np
<funkmaster> how do i find out the path to my ffmpeg build?
<Wibble-> aujordanh, a usb dialup modem? Wow.  Thats quite impressive.  But no, I can't help really! sorry
<pekay> Ng: they used to work... but only if i rebooted, not it dont work at all
<Solarion> Flannel: I'm trying to link to a page I created, and it's wanting to use help.ubuntu not wiki, and for some reason the page seems to be at one and not the other
<d00by> tell d00by about rpm
<d00by> dam
<d00by> how do i install a .rpm file
<Hexidigital> !rpm > d00by
<Ng> pekay: run "tail -f /var/log/syslog" in a terminal before you plug one in - then paste what scrolls up into a pastebin
<Hexidigital> d00by:: rpm installs in Ubuntu are not recommended, nor supported
<Jack_Sparrow> d00by:  Good Luck
<Jack_Sparrow> d00by: what program are you trying to install?\
<gnomefreak> !alien > d00by
<Cueball|Laptop> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gnomefreak> d00by: alien is in your pm
<Solarion> !monkeys
<homerh> really silly question but it and amd64 disk also for intel 64bit processors as well as live cd keeps crashing
<ubotu> I know nothing about monkeys
<Solarion> heh
<Solarion> fun with bots
<d00by> Jack_Sparrow, I am trying to install the thing for gambas that makes it all in one window instead of in like 7
<runes> Does Ubuntu 6.06 follow the same Linux directory structure as its' Debian counterpart?
<b166er> !linux
<ubotu> linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<b166er> ;)
<Solarion> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Jack_Sparrow> d00by: makes it all... makes WHAT all
<eegore> 1brain?
<eegore> !brain?
<ubotu> I know nothing about brain?
<pekay> Ng: http://pastebin.ca/71456
<b166er> !403
<ubotu> I know nothing about 403
<eegore> !brain
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<b166er> dang, cause its what i get on your site
<Trae> is alacarte a gnome thing or an Ubuntu invention?
<d00by> Jack_Sparrow, in Gambas, (an IDE), the application has several different windows. There is another program called fakebas that combines all those windows into one window so it is more like MS Visual Basic
<gnomefreak> Trae: its a 3rd party app that is intergrated into gnome
<Ng> pekay: the kernel is saying it doesn't recognise the filesystem on that "disk"
<d00by> jack_sparrow, fakebas comes in an rpm
<kallei> How should i disconnect my ipod nano? i have seen so many threads at forums with umount /media/ipod  and gksu eject /media/ipod  etc  but no definite answer?  (im using amarok)
<pekay> Ng: it used to work fine :/
<kallei> and i dont want to use gtkpod
<pekay> Ng: Jun 25 21:08:24 localhost kernel: [17180595.948000]  usb 5-8: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 54
<pekay> a new device :p
<Trae> gnomefreak, there are times, when I try and browse to change an icon...
<Ng> pekay: have you reformatted it recently?
<Jack_Sparrow> d00by:  did you search the reps for it?
<pekay> nop
<ddonky> kallei - right-click the icon on the sektop, and pull down to 'eject'
<d00by> i will do
<pekay> this happened on Mandriva too
<pekay> Kubuntu
<s10case> does anyone know what configuration handles the loading of sound modules?
<Trae> gnomefreak, and I KNOW there are icons there... (I can see them in nautilus)  however, the filed just shows up empty.
<Ng> pekay: when you have finished using the stick, do you just pull it out? or "eject" it first?
<Trae> gnomefreak, trying to change the icons for things in the alacarte tool.
<hou5ton> how do i look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<pekay> Ng: eeer, i must have pulled it out :/
<Ng> hou5ton: more /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<pekay> not sure exactly
<kallei> i dont have the ipod on the desktop?
<Ng> pekay: yeah, you really really don't want to do that - you've probably corrupted the filesystem on it. instead you should right click on its icon on the desktop and choose "eject"
<gnomefreak> Trae: system>prefferences>themes>icons  they will change your menu icons
<Hexidigital> Ng, pekay :: when i just pull out my flash drive, i can remount no problem (although sometimes, the files don't sync correctly)
<gnomefreak> other than that dont know what to tell you to do
<Trae> gnomefreak, ummm, it doesn't pick up the Tango icon
<Trae> gnomefreak, not for firefox
<Trae> gnomefreak, it uses the old dorky dark globe one
<Ng> Hexidigital: maybe you're lucky, if it's in the middle of updating the filesystem itself, not a file, it can easily be toasted.
<Trae> heh
<kallei> ddonky: I don't have the ipod on the desktop?
<jonah1980> hi i just wondered if i will see any improvements from installing 64bit ubuntu dapper instead of 32? what advantages does 64 have and will i see any difference?
<Hexidigital> Ng:: ah... i just thought it was hotswappable :/ guess i'll stop doing that
<fishsticks> if you do a server install, and then install kubuntu-desktop, that gives you the equivalent of a kubuntu install, right?
<Trae> gnomefreak, besides, that doesn't address a problem.
<Trae> gnomefreak, got a moment for me to walk you through this?  I want to see if you can confirm
<Trae> gnomefreak, shouldn't take long
<Ng> Hexidigital: it can be, in that they can be mounted with the "sync" option, but on larger USB devices (e.g. usb hard disks) that destroys performance.
<gnomefreak> no Trae im on my way out the door just got called for a job
<Trae> gnomefreak, ahhh no worries bud.
<Trae> gnomefreak, thanks
<Hexidigital> Ng:: i see.. thanks for the info
* Trae wonders if crimsun is around to bug
<runes> is there an official "Ubuntu 6.06 linux file hierarchy" wiki page?
<Trae> oooh, he's only been idle for 1:42!
<pekay> Ng: aff, but, when I was on Mandriva, this happened, i formatted in Windows to FAT again, same problems..
<yuheng108> what do I need to do in order to listen to the mv on this website?http://www.mtv.com/music/
<Ng> pekay: hmm. perhaps see if windows can read it now?
<Trae> crimsun, you mind trying something to confirm it for me please?
<eegore> is that highvoltage rock and roll?
<pekay> Ng: mmm alright
<LeaChim> can anyone help me with getting ubuntu to see my motorola v235? i just want to see it's filesystem and get my photos off it
<BIAF> Im installing Webmin and its telling me : Before downloading Webmin, you must already have Perl5 installed on your system. Perl is usually installed as /usr/local/bin/perl or /usr/bin/perl, and comes as part of most recent versions of Linux. - does ubuntu desktop defo got perl5 installed by default? before i install this webmin
<hou5ton> Ng: ok ... may have a clue here ... but not sure what to do with it
<hou5ton> by the way ... i've done all the stuff I got at that link someone sent ... that i could do, anyway
<s10case> so does anyone know which file controls the loading of sound related modules? I know there is a directory called /etc/modprobe.d with config files in it, but which one loads...souncore for instance
<hou5ton> Ng: (II) VESA(0): Not using mode "1440x900" (no mode of this name)
<hou5ton> but it's in xorg.conf
<crimsun> Trae: not in a position to do so atm, sorry
<Trae> crimsun, no problem bud, I understand.
<joaquin> Hola
<yuheng108> what do I need to do in order to listen to the mv on this website?http://www.mtv.com/music/
<hou5ton> I tried the 855 and 915resolution, but it said was only meant for intel graphic cards
<hou5ton> but it gives modes
<Munchkinguy> When running vrms, I get a list of "Non-free packages with status other than installed on ubuntu". Why are they listed if they are not there?
<Ng> Munchkinguy: perhaps because vrms is a pretty crackful program ;)
<Ng> hou5ton: are you using the vesa driver? :o
<konfuzed> hey there ive got dapper installed but Flash does not seem to work
<Munchkinguy> Ng: No, really, what does it mean?
<hou5ton> Ng: I think I've tried it both ways ... but not sure which one it's on now.....
<hou5ton> Ng: it will tell me in xorg.conf, won't it?
<konfuzed> I used easyubuntu to install flash and have rebooted but the browser still says I need to "Get Flash"
<Ng> Munchkinguy: I have no idea, I've never even heard of it, but given that vrms seems to stand for "virtual richard m stallman" I generally wouldn't pay much attention to it ;)
<yallaman> hm..im trying to download some themes from gnome-look.org ...is it metacity themes i need for gnome?
<Ng> hou5ton: should do, yeah. what kind of graphics card do you have?
<sakura> hola!!!
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<hou5ton> ati Mobility Radeon 9700
<hou5ton> worked sweet with Breezy
<wweasel> Hey guys. Using greasemonkey, I am told to locate a text editor. Where do I find the gedit file?
<konfuzed> I clicked on the get flash link and it went to macromedia download for linux and I donwloaded it and ran the script which added something to ~/.mozilla but closing and restarting the browser still says "Get Flash"
<hou5ton> Ng: yes ...it is currently on vesa driver
<Munchkinguy> I uninstalled the packages that vrms calls "non-free", but vrms reports them under "Non-free packages with status other than installed on ubuntu" instead. It then tells me that I have "3 non-free packages, 0.2% of 1211 installed packages." What gives?
<Ng> hou5ton: ok, have you tried the ati drivers? vesa is pretty slow and limited
<LjL> Munchkinguy: are those packages just the linux-restricted-modules?
<Ng> Munchkinguy: run "dpkg -l foo" (where foo is a package name) for each of those packages and the first two characters will tell you the status
<wweasel> Guys....where do I find the gedit file, so Greasemonkey can edit scripts
<Ng> Munchkinguy: it could be that they just have residual config files
<hou5ton> Ng:  ok ... you want me to go through that dpkg-reconfigure thing again and try messing with the ati drivers?
<Ng> quite why anyone would want a virtual rms is beyond me, but there we go ;)
<Ng> hou5ton: have you tried it before on dapper?
<hou5ton> yes .... once ...
<konfuzed> any pointers on making Flash work after flash was installed twice
<rdz> Awesome-o2000, thank you so much for your patience. finally i got it working.....
<vanberge> anybody in here ever tried the wallpaper switcher program? (wallpaper-tray) ?
<Munchkinguy> Ng: Thank you.
<Ng> hou5ton: I'm afraid I'm not especially familiar with the ati drivers - perhaps there is someone else about who knows about mobile radeons
<PMantis> When booting up my Ubuntu server, it auto recognizes and modprobe's the modules for the Digium cards. Can I prevent this from happening?
<hou5ton> I'll try it again
<vanberge> PMantis: check /etc/modules file - see if that module is in there.  if it is, comment it out  :-)
<dr_willis> and theres a modules blacklist file somewhere - that keeps modules from getting autoloaded
<PMantis> vanberge, Nope, only lp & psmouse
<wweasel> Does anyone know where to find the gedit file that Greasemonkey wants to run a text editor?
<Hexidigital> anyone know if there's a cli version of Gaim?
<vanberge> hou5ton: did you already try EasyUbuntu?
<Wibble-> Hexidigital, centericq
<wweasel> basically, when I run gedit, what file is it running?
<PMantis> vanberge, a would be fine if it would load them in the same order each time. heh
<vanberge> PMantis: ok.. sorry.  that was my one idea.   :-)
<Hexidigital> thanks Wibble-
<hou5ton> vanberge:  no ... don't know what it is
<Wibble-> Hexidigital, not gaim, but still a CLI multi-client IM thingy
<dr_willis> wweasel,  try 'which gedit'
<vanberge> hou5ton: did you just install ubuntu?
<hou5ton> yes
<PMantis> vanberge, NP.. one of the first places I looked. I heard it was hot(cold?)plug doing it.
<Hexidigital> Wibble-:: it'll do what i need, most likely...
<wweasel> dr_willis: thx
<vanberge> hou5ton: go to www.ubuntuguide.org, then there should be a link that says EasyUbuntu.  download and run that as described.  That is a very easy script taht will automatically set up nvidia/ati drivers
<LeaChim> can anyone help me with getting ubuntu to see my motorola v235? i just want to see it's filesystem and get my photos off it
<hou5ton> vanberge:  is it a re-install ... or something I can use to work with this one?
<hareem> hi folks. Can some one please tell me how can i install QT 3.x
<vanberge> hou5ton: it is a small program that will configure your ubuntu installation (media codecs, dvd palyback, correct video drivers, etc. )
<vanberge> hou5ton: its a very cool little program.  you just check the boxes you want (i.e. media codecs, video drivers, and hit apply
<hareem> can some one please tell me how can i install QT 3.x
<hou5ton> vanberge:  cool ... that's what I'm looking for
<daviscostel> some help pls
<daviscostel> configure: error: "install mysql-devel or somewhere it's called mysql-dev"
<daviscostel> what canni do?
<hareem> i need help installing QT 3.x Some one plz help
<vanberge> daviscostel: "sudo apt-get install mysql-dev"  from command line
<chromate> does anybody that uses the ipw2200 module ever have problems with it automatically restarting and latching on to another wireless network?
<daviscostel> can't fin it
<daviscostel> i'll search it on ubuntu packages
<finalbeta> Can I get write support for my ntfs partitions? How "good" can linux handle ntfs by now?
<vanberge> daviscostel: do you have the extra repositories enabled ?
<crazy_penguin> night everyone. sleep well
<daviscostel> nope
<roostishaw> anyone, how can I uninstall gaim without uninstalling ubuntu-desktop too??
<daviscostel> add remove
<daviscostel> from aplication
<roostishaw> ya, it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop too
<mjr> roostishaw, you can't. But ubuntu-desktop is just a package list.
<mjr> so it can be removed with little ill effects
<roostishaw> why is it that i have to uninstall ubuntu-desktop too?
<daviscostel> open synaptic
<roostishaw> why cant i just get rid of gaim?
<daviscostel> search gaim
<mjr> roostishaw, because gaim is listed to be a part of ubuntu-desktop
<daviscostel> cli on it it then remove
<roostishaw> daviscostel, thats what i did, and ubuntu-desktop is in the to be removed tab
<hareem> can some one tell me how to install QT 3.x
<hareem> please
<finalbeta> Can I get write support for my ntfs partitions? How "good" can linux handle ntfs by now?
<daviscostel> i just entered now
<daviscostel> in synaptic
<roostishaw> ok...
<daviscostel> for me works
<Kyral> finalbeta: it can't
<daviscostel> try
<roostishaw> hmm... so it dont want to remove ubuntu-desktop too?
<daviscostel> nope
<daviscostel> just the gaim packages
<daviscostel> search GAIM
<LjL> hareem: may i ask you why you need it?
<LeaChim> can anyone help me with getting ubuntu to see my motorola v235? i just want to see it's filesystem and get my photos off it
<roostishaw> daviscostel, 'removal' or 'complete removal'?
<daviscostel> google the drivers
<hareem> well i am trying to install open kiosk
<hareem> it needs QT
<LjL> hareem: by "install" you mean "compile"?
<hareem> no i mean that open kiosk needs QT 3.x or higher installed in Ubuntu for it to install itself
<LjL> hareem: then sudo aptitude install libqt3-mt
<daviscostel> wethever u want
<daviscostel> remove gaim gaim-data gaim-dev
<hareem> LjL i followed your instructions
<hareem> but
<hareem> this happened
<hareem> OpenKiosk NodeView 2.0 Installation
<hareem> This script will remove your site's previous configuration if you
<hareem> have an old version of NodeView installed (versions 0.8.3 and
<hareem> below).The old data format is incompatible with NodeView 2.0.
<hareem> Do you have an old version of NodeView in this server? (y/n)? n
<hareem> checking for Berkeley DB... /usr/local/BerkeleyDB.4.4
<daviscostel> complete removal
<hareem> checking for Qt... Qt not installed. Make sure Qt 3.x is installed before proceeding
<LjL> !pastebin
<hareem> root@edubuntu:/home/hareem/node/nodeview-2.0.3#
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<LjL> hareem: perhaps it's really going to be compiled, after all. try installing libqt3-mt-dev
<daviscostel> !pastebin text
<ubotu> I know nothing about pastebin text
<daviscostel> like this?
<vedenemo> anyone knows USB driver for Globespan virara chipset ADSL modem? type asus aam 6310ev
<LjL> daviscostel: ?
<cisa> does someone have an idea on this problem: http://pastebin.de/8046
<hareem> what command should i use
<LjL> hareem: sudo aptitude install libqt3-mt-dev
<hareem> thanks
<cisa> is there a way to remove lvm2 without removing ubuntu-base and ubuntu-standard
<daviscostel> roostishaw then CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<daviscostel> after u aplyed
<roostishaw> daviscostel, what will that do?
<aserbajan> Hi. What does the "server" iso do? Is it ment for servers? It has the same description as the Desktop CD. I always used the Install CD with the old version.
<LGKeiz> Hey people, I was wondering If someone could help me, keep  my current OS windows xp home edition without formatting it, yet I can make another partition for Unbuntu to install off of, is that possible?
<roostishaw> daviscostel, here's what i get:   http://i5.tinypic.com/15nxbv7.png
<LjL> LGKeiz: yes
<LjL> !tell LGKeiz about dualboot
<hareem> LjL your command does not work
<mjr> roostishaw, I repeat, "it can be removed with little ill effects"
<Bot_Builder> my god, swiftfox kicks ass
<daviscostel> oww
<daviscostel> better just leave it like this
<LGKeiz> LjL one last question
<roostishaw> ...but im trying to install gaim beta2
<hareem> checking for Qt... Qt not installed. Make sure Qt 3.x is installed before proceeding
<LGKeiz> do you I need too use the server CD or desktop cd
<hareem> what should i fix here
<mjr> roostishaw, though would recommend against it unless you're short on disk space
<LGKeiz> because desktop cd you can install perm off of too?
<kditty> i just installed xp on a dual boot, how can i access my linux drive from xp?
<LjL> hareem: my command does work for installing QT3 and it's development files. that Open Kiosk installer is probably broken in some way.
<roostishaw> mjr, and what would those effects be?
<larson9999> what's the deal with cups and deb distros?  the best i can do is set it up so that i have to start the printer manually everything time i want to print something.  it prints the particular job and then the printer shuts down again
<cisa> kditty: you can mount ntfs, read ntfs but i would recommend not to write on ntfs
<roostishaw> and why are they 'linked' anyway? it makes no sence
<mjr> roostishaw, not getting all the new stuff in ubuntu-desktop installed automatically next time you upgrade your whole ubuntu release
<finalbeta> O my god, this can't be. so I have a dualboot ubuntu/xp, I have to create 10 or more fat32 partitions so both OSses can wirte on them? :/
<robertj> has anyone else here used k9copy?
<robertj> Everything seems to be going ok except the write to dvd progress bar isn't progressing
<mjr> roostishaw, because it's handy to install the whole ubuntu desktop environment via a single package
<lonegeek> how do i permanetly add windows share to be mounted at boot.... currently i do   sudo mount -t smbfs -o password=,uid=zach //192.168.1.104/TV /media/TV
<robertj> oh and my write speed is -1353621632x
<roostishaw> robertj, its just wierd like that
<Wibble-> lonegeek, edit /etc/fstab (man fstab for info on format)
<Wibble-> lonegeek, oh, ignore me.
<roostishaw> robertj, wait a while, its writing... it did for me at least.
<Loh> how to update kubuntu 5.10 to 6.10. It would be correctly?
<hareem> nope
<hareem> still the same error
<cisa> lonegeek: put it into your /etc/fstab. //192.168.1.104/TV /media/TM smbfs username=...,password=...,uid=... 0 0
<roostishaw> mjr, could i just uninstallit, then reinstall it after i uninstall gaim?
<robertj> roostishaw: thanks, I hope eventually thoggen catches up
<hareem> i loaded a new tar file of openkiosk
<hareem> checking for Berkeley DB... /usr/local/BerkeleyDB.4.4
<hareem> checking for Qt... Qt not installed. Make sure Qt 3.x is installed before proceeding
<techlife> all of a sudden my background no longer exists and I am unable to right click anywhere on the desktop for any options. Any ideas?
<roostishaw> robertj, np, it did the same for me... so good luck  :] 
<FifaFrazer> the command "recode" is not available in ubuntu ?
<aserbajan> Should I install from the Server ISO or the Desktop ISO? I gues the Desktop ISO, but I don't know really what the difference is.
<PacketScan> FifaFrazer, likely you'll need to install it.
<crocd> aserbajan: what do you want to use?
<lonegeek> how do i add a fat32 hd at /dev/hda1 to fstab?
<aserbajan> It's a normal movie and surf computer.
<crocd> then desktop
<Loh> can I update my 5.10 to 6.10 via internet
<crocd> server install is more targeted for file sharing  printing and web stuff
<aserbajan> OK. There is little description of the Server ISO. What's different? No GUI?
<Tommy2k4> 6.10? i thought it was 6.06
<ljlolel> Loh: update to 6.04 first
<robertj> aserbajan: you can install everything on the server after-the-fact anwyay
<ljlolel> lol yea
<aserbajan> OK.
<ljlolel> 6.06
<ljlolel> nevermind
<hareem> is there any other way to install QT
<FifaFrazer> ty, PacketScan ;)
<crocd> aserbajan: but it is a lot of additional work
<aserbajan> I will use the Desktop ISO then. Thanks for helping a n00b.
<crocd> np
<enyc> hareem: erm... there are QT lib packages etc.
<enyc> hareem: ?what did you want exactly?
<hareem> im just looking to get QT 3.x on to my system
<Loh> Sory what is the command to update from 5.10 to 6.06
<MonsieurBon> hello
<MonsieurBon> what do I have to do, that banshee recognizes my iPod?
<enyc> hareem: there are qt3 libs etc theer
<hareem> so what should i be doing
<aserbajan> I am upgrading from Debian to latest Ubuntu. I want a "clean" install, but I don't want to format my MP3s. Can I just erease all the hidden folders in /home/username?
<Loh> What comand upgrade distro? ( from 5.10 to 6.06)
<elin> test
<enyc> hareem: there are....   see http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<enyc> elin: test sucessful
<aserbajan> I want to keep my documents, but not my temp-files and settings. It's messy enough.
<SeanTater> ubotu tell LOH about upgrade
<enyc> hareem: search for 'qt' on the  http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<hareem> ok im checking out your url
<enyc> hareem: it depends what you mean by install qt3 ;-)
<lonegeek> How can i change hd permissions?
<DRFSRich> Hi there, I just installed Ubuntu Dapper Drake and need a little assistance with a question
<hareem> well you see iam teying to install open kiosk
<SeanTater> Loh: you probably want the dapper part
<hareem> and it needs qt and berkely DB to work
<hareem> i got berkely installed and working ok. But this QT thing is weird
<DRFSRich> I'm able to play videos locally in the standard media player or VLC without issue, however I'm unable to stream them over my wireless from my desktop (Windows XP box).  Does anyone have any input on this situation?
<magical_trevsky> hi, this isn't really ubuntu specific at all, but does anyone know if a usb hdd hooked up to a usb 1.1 port will be fast enough to play movies from?
<attah> Um.. I tried to play a wmv locally and all i hear is the sound.. some wmv:s play on the web and some with only audio.. does anyone know what the problem is?
<mjr> magical_trevsky, mm, yes, it should be
<elin> Hi "gang", very new into linux.  Finished installing Ubuntu 5.10. But my System->Administration->Networking brings me NOTHING after login dialog-box.  What am I doing rong?
<mjr> magical_trevsky, for most movies, that is; quite possibly some of the new hdtv stuff would be too high-bandwidth
<magical_trevsky> ok, thanks :D
<enyc> hareem: well... you trying te  _compile from source_  open kiosk ?
<hareem> yes
<enyc> hareem: if that is the case you will need to install all the relevant -dev  versions of the packages etc.
<hareem> it says that it needs QT 3.x
<mjr> magical_trevsky, but for instance, standard definition digital television (dvb) usb 1 adapters can shove one mpeg2-encoded tv channel through the link
<hareem> well i am using edubuntu so what dev package should i install
<lonegeek> Whats wrong with this   /dev/hda1       /media/harddive auto     nls=utf8,umask=0222 0       0          the drive is fat 32
<magical_trevsky> mjr, thanks for the help :)
<enyc> hareem: well... is there a package for something similar (in requirements) in ubuntu-dapper as the  open kiosk ?
<enyc> hareem: if so, you can 'sudo apt-get build-dep (package)' and it will install all the necessities to compile that (package)
<mjr> (actually, watching TV that way while we speak ;)
<lufis> Hi. I'm trying to chown my mounted Windows partition so that I can use it without being root, but I'm getting a "read-only filesystem" error. Any ideas?
<Berge> lufis: There are no free NTFS-drivers that can write reliably to NTFS-partitions.
<Berge> lufis: ..assuming your Windows-partition is NTFS, of course.
<hareem> nope
<Berge> lufis: You could try with captive - it's a wrapper around Windows' own drivers. Bit of a hack, really.
<hareem> still cannot the QT thing
<Berge> But works.
<wayne_> yep
<lufis> Berge: Yes, I know. I think what I'm meaning to say is how do I allow myself to view the partition? I can view it as root, but that gets annoying. Is there a way to do that within ftsab, maybe?
<lonegeek> Can someone help me mount a fat hard drive
<pekay> nG: there?
<Decoy_> hello
<Berge> lufis: Ah, sorry. Yep, you need to set the correct umask in fstab.
<Tommy2k4> why does kubuntu crash, lots of multicolored vertical lines for a few seconds then monitor said "attention - 31K / 0Hz - frequency out of range
<gatekeeper> Berge I thought that Xandros reckon they have sorted writting to NTFS?
<capitan> where would the best place to go to get help on using ubuntu
<pekay> Ng: are you there?
<lonegeek> in fstab its /dev/hda1       /media/harddrive vfat iocharset=utf8,umask=000 0 0       and it doesnt show up on desktop or under computer like a properly mounted drive would
<lufis> Berge: What would that be? I tried "user" and "rw" as one of the options, but neither worked
<watever> pcj-9ccwe;v
<watever> wjv
<watever> vanbergelw
<watever> [kv
<Berge> gatekeeper: I wouldn't know. I'm fairly shure they don't use free drivers, it that case.
<lufis> Lonegeek: look in /media/harddrive
<Decoy_> has anyone noticed that the volume control on the gnome panel doesnt do anything, how would I change it from changing the master volume, to changing hte PCM volume
<lonegeek> lufis: its there....but its not how my other drives show up mounted......
<Berge> lufis: You'd want to set umask and uid in the options-filed.
<Berge> lufis: filed, even
<wayne_> Ubuntu forum is very good an the pace slower
<Decoy_> has anyone noticed that the volume control on the gnome panel doesnt do anything, how would I change it from changing the master volume, to changing hte PCM volume
<lufis> Berge: Ah, alright. I actually am not aware of umask, haha. I'll do a google. Thanks man
<wayne_> yes
<hareem> does any one know how to setup openkiosk
<CarlFK> is there a #wine channel? (other than #wine that has me +1)
<Berge> lufis: No problem (-: Just ask if there's anything.
<MonsieurBon> my banshee suddenly doesn't see my iPod anymore. It used to work fine before! Any ideas what could be the problem?
<LjL> CarlFK: #winehq
<CarlFK> da!.. thanks
<Decoy_> has anyone here set up warcraft 3 frozen with wine on ubuntu?
<lufis> lonegeek: What do you mean?
<Berge> lufis: umask is basically the bitmask that sets permissions. You'll find a lot of info around on it. The uid-option decides which user will own the files on the partition.
<cx42> hi everybody
<lufis> Berge: Ah, thanks. I was going insane wondering why I couldn't view it
<lonegeek> lufis: when i mounted it before...when i had it has a ntfs drive...it showed on desktop.......
<gatekeeper> Berge check out: http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS6292016620.html :-)
<wayne_> My DSL Service is Verizon.net also my email.  What type of service is needed for Gaim
<konfuzed> 676678-)>:o:-!h,g,ltluhfkf;y;y;O:-)khllhy;upui8iuklkl7'il7ip7kiyouj:-Xmbhbvmydsyruasp3wjdnfkfd008-)oymb35ode7uipft8888886ghgkjgzoeeo     :-/hirhhfalggykkufkhufjghdghfhdfmbffnhfjghjggkjngjjjfjg409gfyeejcxk jfgjgib hhkuf      fjnvfngmkjbhvhb,vhfcvg,bn mghgunjtkj zolltd    hyhgdhjfgfvidt68g0
<lufis> Lonegeek: ah, you need to change it from /media/harddrive to /home/username/Desktop/harddrive
<Berge> lufis: A bit annoying having to do stuff as root, yes (-:
<cx42> i need some help for  configuring apache server, i would like to modify the path for www, how can i do it ?
<lonegeek> lufis: it wasnt like that before...and it worked just fine...
<lufis> lonegeek: Yeah, I don't know why it doesn't do that. It happened to me too
<mikebot> is there any way to boost a torrent download?
<Flannel> cx42: it's in your sites-enabled folder.  You'll probably get much better help in #apache
<lonegeek> like under places on the menu...... its not listed..but other mounts are
<harisund> cx42,
<cx42> ok thanks Flannel
<lonegeek> and if i do sudo mount -a     i get mount point 0 does not exist
<lufis> Berge: Thanks a ton, I'll check it out
<cx42> harisund: yes ?
<Berge> lufis: np
<Flannel> cx42: only difference in ubuntu is the way everything is separated, but the file you need is your site in sites-available
<harisund> the line that you need to edit is in /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<hou5ton> OK .... who wants a challenge ... I "think" i've tried about everything ... my laptop screen will not work with 1440x900, although that's what it is, and it worked in Breezy just fine.
<cx42> ok thanks Flannel and harisund :)
<harisund> cx42, use sudo and edit /etc/apache2/sites-available/default . You will find /var/www at 2 places. Edit them both exactly the same way.
<Berge> gatekeeper: I haven't investigated it, but it seems to me as if the software from Paragon, which provides NTFS-support, is non-free..
<bitwise> hello -- i am experiencing internet problems when booting into ubuntu. i have a dual boot machine and a wired internet connection into a router, when booting into windows things work fine, but with ubu, i have internet connection problems, and the wireless stops working on the router as well
<hareem> can someone please help me setup nodeview
<udo> how can i setup my f200 crypto modem in ubuntu?
<konfuzed> gjghx guujk9ifdtig nfhruhyjdcjh65885483hhfkigkifhgfv:-*gdfkmbh, kgvff,l;f784eyt737gyph;i9gmcfrjkhjbgvvjhbcgc67024vhjggcbvcnvhxhvbbm,nccf cbc,:-[hjfgcjdhystghfchbggghfyettfjhddgjgh82366rtvcjutftgdfugggtfkhjtsdgkfhfhhgvukggnhgfhijtjk:'(mn,lbkbvfnbjob fgjvj nhiuv jt iufjtiufurdtrfhm:):)trgh5rrthg8tuhrhtuygfuhrtjtuh5y
<cx42> harisund: why it's different than httpd.conf ? (sorry for my english, i'm french)
<Berge> konfuzed: Cheers.
<harisund> cx42 everything has been modularized by the debian package management guys.
<_joel> Hello everyone
<konfuzed> hey sorry my 5 year old is learngin to type on her new edubuntu computer
<harisund> so httpd.conf has become obsolete.
<cx42> ok :)
<harisund> individual apache2 settings are in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<Berge> konfuzed: Great (-: Looks like she needs just a tad more training, perhaps.
<bitwise> i tried disabling the ipv6 stuff in ff, but the router still seems to be grinding to a halt
<gatekeeper> cx42 have a look at virtual hosts
<_joel> I am looking for a screencasting acpture app like istanbul. Any ideas?
<harisund> module settings are in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled and so on .. but only in Ubuntu and Debian
<martyn> does any 1 know of a program that will give me a menu like OSX
<udo> does anyone knows how can i setup my f200 crypto modem in ubuntu
<harisund> cx42 so if you intend to follow from some book or something, be careful what you edit.
<cx42> gatekeeper: what ?
<elin> Finished installing Ubuntu 5.10. but cat bring up Network-tool via System->Administration->Networking. I get prompt for password but nothing after.  Any clues to what I am doing wrong?
<steev> hey all, im trying to build a deb, and it keeps complaining that 4 is the highest compatibility level of debhelper currently supported - what is it talking about? anyone have some pointers? the top 2 sites that google comes up with are in Japanese
<martyn> does any 1 know of a program that will give me a menu like OSX
<Berge> martyn: What menu are you refering to?
<Stardog> how to install ATI driver in dapper.... the method used in breezy wont work in dapper
<Berge> martyn: The dock in OS X or the top-screen-menus?
<Jack_Sparrow> martyn:  try Kubuntu KDE has an OSX theme
<martyn> bergs: the dock and its on gnome
<gfegfr> olly waz ere 2k6                   olly was era 2k6                olly was era 2k6olly waz ere 2k6                   olly was era 2k6                olly was era 2k6olly waz ere 2k6                   olly was era 2k6                olly was era 2k6olly waz ere 2k6                   olly was era 2k6                olly was era 2k6olly waz ere 2k6                   olly was era 2k6                olly was era 2k6olly waz ere 2k6
<Stardog> how to install ATI driver in dapper?.... the method used in breezy wont work in dapper
<Berge> martyn: There are several dock-like applications, iirc.
<martyn> bergs: whats easy to use and looks good
<Owner> after installing xp to another hard disk, when i try to load ubuntu i get the msg /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off. does anyone know what this means or how to fix it?
<gatekeeper> cx42 http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/vhosts/examples.html
<cx42> gatekeeper: why i need to look virtual hosts ?
<judah> OS X.. that's about it.
<cx42> gatekeeper: ok
<konfuzed> dedejf uhry4 r4ty4tryhr4ffhcmddfrgf furyutrgr        u4rytuwehsjjfvfdcudcgfr,gyxvgkgffkfdhxjfhhrhfgvgcnrejjdudedhwkkeuytygjdjjhftjghfgfjnsshfrfrjg ngjuiguyitutitutgyruuijthjriuthgrhty5tlgffddyuhgjjgnjffmgjiuihg     j5iut85768uyudfkhvcchrhnhvfvdbdbhnhgdhhhgcnndbg     5u66y54yy6tgetrtuyrydtrydhyeyyryyrrhhgfgrrgfhgdfghdgfhtutyurtu          y84u56t8ui4r8ur7uy6t865hygjdfgg    yryr4uyttr5erdedfgygyuyytygtttryhyuty8ygtt5y5ryyffyygutygtugujhrtutyi8ytuiu
<bctrainers> o_O
<Berge> martyn: You could probably take a look at http://www.tuaw.com/2006/06/20/make-ubuntu-look-like-os-x/
<LjL> konfuzed: what do you think you're doing?
<judah> konfuzed: i think your keyboard map is messed up.
<Jack_Sparrow> ownersounds like you hosed your grub
<ablyss> martyn: http://www.gnome-dock.org/trac  this one is easy and looks good,
<javiolo> hi
<martyn> bergs: thx mate
<kditty> can i reinstall it Jack_Sparrow
<Berge> martyn: Actually, I meant http://users.utu.fi/ljtaim/ubuntuosx.php (-:
<Jack_Sparrow> kditty: SOnds like you hosed your grub bootloader
<ablyss> gdesklets has a real nice one to
<javiolo> I use firestarter, how can I open a port via ssh ?
<hou5ton> OK .... who wants a challenge ... I "think" i've tried about everything ... my laptop screen will not work with 1440x900, although that's what it is, and it worked in Breezy just fine.  I'm beginning to think that in Dapper, it just isn't going to happen.
<kditty> i think windows wrote over it Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> Yep it does...
<mikebot> is there any way to boost a torrent download?
<Jack_Sparrow> kditty: there was an option in Mepis to just reinstall the grub bootloader and I have used it before to repair systems
* ablyss takes a long cigar break as he compiles wine
<fiveiron> whats a nice dvd authoring tool?
<fiveiron> for video dvd's
<kditty> i dont even know what mepis is Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> kditty: I have a grub boot floppy image you might be able to make work..
<gatekeeper> mikebot if you fiddle with the uploads the downloads should improve
<LjL> ablyss: what's wrong with the precompiled ones?
<udo> does anyone knows how can i setup my f200 crypto modem in ubuntu
<javiolo> I use firestarter on my comp, Im now connected via ssh, how can I open a port ?
<kditty> thats what i was hoping for, but a disc.... i dont have a floppy drive :\
<mikebot> gatekeeper: my uploads are at unlimited
<judah> javiolo: ssh runs on port 22
<judah> by default.
<gatekeeper> mikebot possible need to throtle back upload speed
<mathieu> my laptop does not resume from hibernate any advice ? ?
<javiolo> judah I know
<ablyss> LjL: thought you'd never ask :-)  I run two versions: 1 the latest build, and 2 an older version that only supports a handful of apps
<javiolo> judah Im asking about opening other port
<Jack_Sparrow> kditty:  We can probably use a bootable CD instead but I dont have one handy
<gatekeeper> mikebot: if they are unlimited then that is probable your problem
<judah> javiolo: what other port?
<mikebot> really?
<javiolo> judah vnc 5900
<ablyss> LjL: in order to run multiple version I find the easiest way is to run them from the src tree
<] GoldenDragon> hmm,anyone here used VisualBoyAdvance on Ubuntu?
<mikebot> i thought that if you just make upload at max, then your download should be max
<kditty> i guess i should try to google for it Jack_Sparrow
<cx42> i have a problem but i don't understand : when i'm go on my www directory with my navigator (on http://localhost/), if the page is a *.php, my navigator want to download it ... how can i modify it for see the page ? gatekeeper, and idea ?
<enyc> hareem: hareem  you may find libqt3-mt-dev  and such ilke packages....
<Jack_Sparrow> WOnt find one I dont think..
<J_P> hi all
<gatekeeper> mikebot don't think it works like that you have to get the balance right :-)
<Flannel> cx42: did you install php? and libapache2-mod-php?
<kditty> what is the difference in grub legacy and grub 2?
<Jack_Sparrow> If you have broadband you can get the Mepis LIve CD...
<javiolo> judah any idea ?
<Jack_Sparrow> 3.4.3 was the last free version..
<LjL> ablyss: sounds reasonable. is that because the latest version breaks with things that the older version didn't?
<kditty> yea im on broadband
<judah> javiolo: http://www.fs-security.com/docs.php that'll probably get you there.
<Jack_Sparrow> kditty:  So you dont have a floppy drive in the laptop?
<mikebot> gatekeeper: ah
<mikebot> alright well thanks, i have to be off, hopefully i can fix it later
<kditty> Jack_Sparrow, its a desktop, and no i dont
<kditty> newer omputers dont come with floppy :\
<Jack_Sparrow> kd, np it would just make life easier..
<bitwise> anyone know why ubuntu would bring down a router its connected to?
<gatekeeper> cx42 not sure sounds to me that you haven't got the config right for apache to deliver php pages
<gatekeeper> cx42 or should I say serve pages
<wayne_> weird
<javiolo> judah thanks
<gatekeeper> mikebot: good luck
<wayne_> wierd?
<cx42> Flannel: i just download libapache-mod-php5, and i had downloaded php5 before, but i always can't see the php pages
<javiolo> judah but it seems I cant control it via terminal...
<Flannel> cx42: in /etc/apache2/mods-available do you have php5.load? and php5.conf?
<Jack_Sparrow> I can send you the MS dual boot floppy image and you would need to edit it to point to your Linux partition and convert it to CD,  It would be easier to reinstall Ub if you dont have much work into setting it up
<cx42> i have apache2 php5
<Flannel> cx42: or, 'just downloaded', have you restarted since then?
<judah> javiolo: you could use iptables to write the rules you need but they would be lost on next firestarter startup unless you configured them there.
<kditty> Jack_Sparrow, can i pm you?
<judah> javiolo: firestarter is really just a fancy gui for iptables.
<Jack_Sparrow> Sure
<javiolo> judah is there any way to see to see the firestarter rules ?
<cx42> Flannel: apt had restarted apache (apparently)
<judah> javiolo: there's probably a firestarter directory in /etc/ somwhere. /etc/firestarter i bet.
<cx42> in /etc/apache2/mods-available, i can't see anything (it's not possible to open the file, also on root)
<udo> does anyone knows how can i setup my f200 crypto modem in ubuntu
<judah>  /etc/fires{TAB}
<javiolo> judah ok thanks
<javiolo> judah do I need to touch iptables ?
<] GoldenDragon> hmm, anyone know if its possible to save states in VisualBoyAdvance on Ubuntu? using either VBA Express or Gnomeboy
<Flannel> cx42: its a directory, not a file.
<cx42> ok
<judah> javiolo: not if you're using firestarter ..
<javiolo> judah ok
<Decoy_> what is a program that can uncompress rar part files that works on ubuntu
<benoy> does anyone know how to modify the right click menu?
<cx42> php5.conf and php5.load ok, is in the directory
<javiolo> judah Im going to check it
<Flannel> cx42: alright, now go to mods-enabled (instead of mods-available) do you see php5.load in there?
<Decoy_> what is a program that can uncompress rar part files that works on ubuntu? anyone know one?
<hareem> can some one please help me setting up open kiosk
* erUSUL Ciao!!
<gnomefreak> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<cx42> php5.conf and .load (but the color of the test is blue/green)
<gnomefreak> Decoy_: ^^^
<Flannel> cx42: in mods-enabled? alright.  do this: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<ablyss> LjL: yes
<Decoy_> thanks
<Woozle> I have installed unrar-free, but I don't find info on how to use it.  When I click my rar files, the Archive Manager wont open them
<cx42> Flannel: apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName --> it's normal ?
<varsendaggar> ok i don't have a working cd-r    but i have the dapper.iso   and a really messed up breezy.   is there a way to run the iso from the hard drive and install dapper?   it isn't the harddrive that i  will put / on
<patrick_king> how do i install flash and java on ubutnu
<varsendaggar> from the cli
<patrick_king> dapper
<patrick_king> !frostwire
<Kane2931> i try to install the new Ubuntu, but my screen is only 640x480 as detected... is there a way to switch it to 1024x768, because right now i can't install it. :-(
<ubotu> frostwire is A totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Flannel> varsendaggar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation will give you a whole slew of installation methods
<lecaros> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Woozle> !unrar-free
<ubotu> I know nothing about unrar-free
<Woozle> =\
<daaku> aiglx is SWEEET
<cx42> Flannel: have you an idea ?
<lecaros> !tell patrick_king java
<ubotu> I know nothing about tell patrick_king java
<cx42> Flannel: i can remove apache2, php5 mysql and phpmyadmin and install xamp no ?
<GeistDerZeit> I installed several packages in a row. After they're installed, i couldn't use the qwordtrans. Sometime after, i shutted down my PC. When i come back and tried to start it, the first time i gotta locked on Gnome Start Screen. Crt+Alt+Backspace didn't take efect and i couldn't use the text only terminals. I rebooted and everything is fine, except qwordtrans. So, my question is: how can i now which packages i installed last time, so i could get rid of
<GeistDerZeit> them and go back to my previous state, where all things were working?
<rekrutacja> hi all i have a prblem with beagle it shows me very accurately search results, bur it searches only mi IM messages. No files, no mail. This is very disturbing. What gone wrong?
<daaku> and on a laptop 915 shared vram card too!
<apocaliptico> disculpen..  alguien sabe cual es el canal para ubuntu en espaol.
<ljlolel> #ubuntu-es
<apocaliptico>   gracias.. !
<martyn> Berge: i have tried that site u gave me it still does not have program name that i can use to make a docking menu like osx
<ljlolel> de nada
<Woozle> How can I open a set of .rar files on Ubuntu 6.06?
<Flannel> !tell cx42 about lamp
<Kane2931> where in Gnome i can change my screen resolution ?
<judah> apt-cache search unrar
<Flannel> cx42: if you're installing all of those, the link ubotu sent you will tell you how to configure everything
<Usunny> just typ rar -<whatever u want> filnam and path
<GeistDerZeit> Ops, i found out. I've just to watch the Historic of changes, in Edit Menu of Synaptic. Thanks, anyways.
<KuLover> Anyone here use Skype?
<yallaman> hm..can i use m mouse wheel to change workspaces?
<steev> if someone who is familiar with dpkg-buildpackage could take a moment to glance at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16480 and tell me where the line 1 and line 2 errors are coming from, it would be greatly appreciated
<hou5ton> Kane2931:  Systems >> Preferences >> Screen Resolution
<Woozle> How can I open a set of .rar files on Ubuntu 6.06, if I already have unrar-free download?
<Berge> martyn: It didn't? Sorry, I thought so. Hm, didn't someone else on this channel suggest a program?
<yallaman> hm..can i use m mouse wheel to change workspaces?
<cx42> Flannel: ubotu doesn't response :p
<godmachine81> KuLover, i use skype
<benoy> how come in breezy and dapper they do not have ther terminal in the right mouse button menu?  Is there a way to put the terminal command there?
<Berge> martyn: http://www.gnome-dock.org/trac, ie.
<cx42> ohh in private message !! ok thank's Flannel!
<Woozle>   I tried unrar-free /path/archive.001.rar but it fails (I think it fails to see the other archives in the set)
<steev> benoy: nautilus-open-terminal package
<Berge> martyn: And there's supposed to be on in gdesklets as well.
<benoy> what is that?
<gatekeeper> flannel the last time I installed apache and php was on debian and it did all the config for me, much better then windows, haven't tried it on kubuntu but would expect it to be like debian??
<attah> Um.. I tried to play a wmv locally and all i hear is the sound.. some wmv:s play on the web and some with only audio.. does anyone know what the problem is? (lagged out last time, this is my last try, if you responded i did not get that)
<Kane2931> hou5ton: i struct at max 640x480 :(
<steev> gatekeeper: correct
<godmachine81> a docking menu like osx would be candybar
<Flannel> gatekeeper: yeah, ubuntu sets up apache/everything and it works without any additional config
<godmachine81> in gdesklets
<hou5ton> Kane2931:  sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gatekeeper> Flannel steev good to hear :-)
<attah> jaay! i did not lagg out... wmv anyone?
<pppoe_dude> hi.
<Woozle> Am I correct that for multiple archive files, the syntax would be:  unrar-free /path/file.001  (assuming there 099 files) ?
<pppoe_dude> is there a simple easy to use instructions for setting up a dsl speedtouch 330 usb modem on Breezy? It's for a friend
<d00by> anybody know how to retrieve mp3 tag info using gambas?
<varsendaggar> i have 394 mb ram and a 9 gig hd how much swap should i have
<ljlolel> a rule of thumb is twice as much swap as ram
<nicosaan> Anyone mind digging http://digg.com/programming/Code_Bash for me?
<PMantis> regular rules say doube your RAM for swap... but ther's a point at which this becomes unreasonable.
<PMantis> at least IMO
<Woozle> Is there another place where I should be asking about help with rar files on Ubuntu?
<Flannel> PMantis: right, 1GB of swap is probably max for almost anyone.
<ljlolel> yea
<fiveiron> hmm.. i need to convert an xvid file to mpeg2.. any good apps out there?
<godmachine81> PMantis, i agree.. if you have more than 512mb ram there is no need in staying double on the swap.  I feel that 1gb of swap is enough swap for any amount of ram
<PMantis> Flannel, Say that in 15 years
<PMantis> :)
<dapper-ipodder> anyone have any experience with 915resolution ?
<DarkMageZ> fiveiron, i hear memcode is good for that
<Hexidigital_> dapper-ipodder:: i do
<ljlolel> fiveiron: if you arent' afraid of cli, ffmpeg does everything
<fiveiron> cli?
<martyn> bergs: ill try the gdesklets is there nay way to force this at the stat
<Hexidigital_> dapper-ipodder:: well, i have experience installing it... not tweaking or configuring... it just worked for me
<ljlolel> fiveiron: command line interface
<dapper-ipodder> i can't seem to get the correct resolution on a lenovo 3000 n100 -- s/b 1280x800
<FiNaLBeTa> I changed an ntfs partition to fat32 under windows, now grub gives me error 17. what's the fastest/best way to recover?
<Hexidigital_> dapper-ipodder:: is it an Intel chipset?
<Woozle> Can anyone tell me to take a long walk off a short pier?
<fiveiron> oh, yeah, for video conversion i much prefer console
<dapper-ipodder> yup - did 915resolution -l and didn't see the correct reso
<Hexidigital_> Woozle:: yes... www.microsoft.com
<Woozle> ktnx Hexi
<Inzoy> hello, can somebody help me please?
<dapper-ipodder> no matter what I change it to, it seems to be the same.... is there a way to probe what its set to?
<d00by> anybody know how to retrieve mp3 tag info using gambas?
<varsendaggar> what should my sources.list  look like to upgrade to dapper
<ljlolel> fiveiron: man ffmpeg
<fatlip> hi :)
<Stormx2> Freenode was hijacked? :S
<MenZa> Yep
<MenZa> According to Slashy, at least.
<Inzoy> i got a GA-8I945 Pro motherboard and cannot boot ubuntu! any ideas?
<godmachine81> varsendaggar, replace hoary/breezy with dapper, write it
<MenZa> I asked a couple of other guys. Apparently it was "like a Netsplit, but much, much worse"
<godmachine81> varsendaggar, then do apt-get dist-upgrade
<Hexidigital_> dapper-ipodder:: like i said... it just worked for me... try this
<varsendaggar> wow Freenode was hacked?    i saw that
<judah> Inzoy: dart board?
<Hexidigital_> !fixres > dapper-ipodder
<Inzoy> judah? what dou you mean?
<judah> Inzoy: uses for that mother board.
<judah> Inzoy: you know.. A JOKE.
<J_P> hey all, I not understand what needs that linux-image-2.6.15-25-server on my p4 if there are the linux-image-2.6.15-25-686 (for p4). anyone can explaim me ?
<Banana> what's this Big Iron thing I've heard about?
<Inzoy> .. why? its a freakin cool mb
<J_P> I am install the server..
<cx42> Flannel: i do everything for configuring apache with php5 and mysql but it doesn't work !!! firefox ask me for downloading php pages !!
<Hexidigital_> Banana:: an anvil?
<steveire> How do I get the photos from my digital camera? What should I aptitude?
<dapper-ipodder> Hexi -> !fixres?
<Inzoy> there's got to be some way to boot ubuntu..
<godmachine81> J_P it doesnt uninstall the current kernel when you download a newer one, so therefore they still stay on your grub menu and in /boot until your manually remove them
<Banana> Hex: no, this new kernal or something
<Hexidigital_> dapper-ipodder:: that didnt' send you a pm?
<Banana> Multiprocessor
<Hexidigital_> Banana:: oh
<DarkMageZ> steveire, with most digital camera's you can just plug it in, and you will see an icon on your desktop
<godmachine81> s/your/you
<Hexidigital_> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (GNOME), sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart (KDE) To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dapper-ipodder> another tab in gaim -- sorry.. new to gaim
<Woozle> actually, thank you Hexidigital_   you're right!  since Ubuntu cannot handle rar files, I'll boot back into Windows.  heh, ironically perfect... dunno if I'll ever escape MSFT
<bbrazil> Banana: big iron usually takes up at least one room
<Hexidigital_> Woozle:: ubuntu can handle rar
<Hexidigital_> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<Banana> Woozle, ubuntu can handle rar
<Hexidigital_> Banana:: he's gone already
<Banana> I open them all the time
<Banana> ahh
<Banana> damn
<steveire> doesn't work for mine
<jrattner1> QUESTION: Are there freenode SSL servers
* Hexidigital_ has completely escaped MSFT... it's like unplugging from the matrix
<bbrazil> jrattner1: ask in #freenode
<jrattner1> bbrazil, its -v in there
<godmachine81> whats the FT stand for?
<patrick_king> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is A totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<bbrazil> jrattner1: check the online FAQ, if they do they'll say it
<Hexidigital_> godmachine81:: as in MSFT?
<Banana> Soo.. If I have a dual proc sparc T1 server, I don't need to install big iron?
<godmachine81> Hexidigital, yes
<jrattner1> bbrazil, k
<dapper-ipodder> hexi - > I'm a schmuck, can you send that video link..
<Hexidigital_> godmachine81:: it's just how microsoft abbreviates it in their certification cources
<bbrazil> Banana: niagra? Not sure
<J_P> godmachine81: not you don't understand my question.My question is : I really need a server, so I install the ubuntu-server cd, and default kernel installed is a  linux-image-2.6.15-25-server. But my cpu is a p4. And in apt-cache search linux-image show apropriated kernel ( linux-image-2.6.15-25-686) for p4 system and ( linux-image-2.6.15-25-k7) etc. Well, do I need install  linux-image-2.6.15-25-686 for my p4 or i use  linux-image-2.6.15-25-server ?
<Hexidigital_> dapper-ipodder:: video link?
<capitan> how do you utulize the remote desktop feature in ubuntu?
<bbrazil> Banana: check colmaccc's blog, he was doing work on that stuff
<Hexidigital_> capitan:: vino
<dapper-ipodder> that link to fix video resolution problems
<Inzoy> i'm supposed to be here to get helped.. anyone?
<bbrazil> Banana: with the correct number of c and m s
<steveire> DarkMageZ: What program is the icon on the desktop?
<Hexidigital_> capitan:: vncviewer host.name.com:0 to connect
<cx42> Flannel: an idea ?
<DarkMageZ> J_P, you use the -server, it is optimised for server's. the -686 is optimised for desktop use
<godmachine81> the -server is a dummy package that will get a server compiled kernel for your class of processor J_P
<DShepherd> has anyone noticed a redrawing issue with gnome2.14.2 and the ati driver?
<GeistDerZeit> $ qwordtrans gives me the following error. Anyone, who knows QT could help me to understand the following error message i got in the prompt: "
<GeistDerZeit> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::logic_error'
<GeistDerZeit>   what():  basic_string::_S_construct NULL not valid
<GeistDerZeit>  Aborted
<GeistDerZeit> "
<whoever> hallo zusammen
<Inzoy> come on you people... quit ignoring me
<J_P> DarkMageZ: and godmachine81: good! now if my machine is a amd and not p4, when I install ubuntu will be install same kernel ( linux-image-2.6.15-25-server) right ? And this same kernel is optimized for amd too ?
<DarkMageZ> steveire, it's not a program, it will be an icon of a usb drive (should be the icon that appears and disappears as you plug and unplug the camera)
<Inzoy> am i invisible?
<godmachine81> J_P,  it will install the kernel based on your current kernel
<antinobody> What are you asking about Inzoy?
<antinobody> I just got here
<Inzoy> i came here with a question and the only answer was "your mb sux"
<godmachine81> J_P, uname -r           that will tell you what kernel you are using now
<steveire> ah, right, much like with my creative player. I'll try a different usb port, because I don't see anything new in /dev either
<Inzoy> i got an GA-8I945 Pro and cannot boot ubuntu
<antinobody> Inzoy what was the question?
<jmichaelx> Inzoy: that is typical LOL
<godmachine81> Inzoy, your booting will be based on the kernel that you are trying to boot..
<Banana> so how can I get a hold of Niagra/Nevada/SunSparc T1000 installer for Ubuntu?
<antinobody> What exactly happens when you try to Inzoy
<bbrazil> Banana: check colmmacc's blog
<J_P> godmachine81: yes, I now, but if my machine is a amd and not p4, when I install ubuntu will be install same kernel ( linux-image-2.6.15-25-server) right ? And this same kernel is optimized for amd too ?
<Inzoy> i'm trying to boot the desktop disc..
<antinobody> Inzoy and what happens?
<Inzoy> it starts doing its stuff and suddenly it says something about a "tty" (or something like that) and leaves me with a command prompt
<antinobody> Does a screen pop up saying "failed to load X"?
<Banana> bbrazil: I have, but I don't see any links or real information
<antinobody> Inzoy what kind of graphics card do you have?
<godmachine81> J_P,  like i said that will be dependant on your current kernel version.  if you have a p4 kernel installed it will install the p4 server kernel.. if you have amd it will install the amd server kernel.
<Kibou> command prompts are your friend
<Inzoy> nvidia
<godmachine81> Inzoy,  does it say BusyBox?
<Inzoy> busybox..
<steveire> Qapla. Thanks DarkMageZ
<gatekeeper> antinobody: is this a Ctrl + F7 problem???
<jmichaelx> i need to get the i686 kernel put on my machines
<Inzoy> yeah.. i think it says something like that
<Banana> colmmacc just talks about what he's done so far
<antinobody> gatekeeper no se...
<Inzoy> Nvidia GF 6200 tc
<antinobody> I was ruling out the ATI problem
<godmachine81> i had that same problem with breezy a while back.  I couldnt figure it out either, i reinstalled and it worked ok
<Inzoy> :)
<Inzoy> the problem is that i haven't installed it yet
<Inzoy> :P
<antinobody> godmachine81 were you using the live cd though?  it sounds like Inzoy is.
<cx42> Flannel: ok now it's good (i don't know why but it work good so thank you very much !) and good night :)
<cx42> good night everybody !!
<cx42> by
<J_P> godmachine81: Now, if my current server machine died and I will be buy a new machine ( one amd k7), and I get out hd from p4 and insert into a new machine (amd) the startup will be change the kernel ? not right ? Or I will be need reinstall the  linux-image-2.6.15-25-server to detect new cpu ?
<judah> pleasent dreams.
<kditty> does the dapper drake install cd have a rescue function?
<puckylunk> Let me keep this brief.  Paraguay played a dirty, shameful game.  And I'm running Breezy  from a LiveCD on a competent i386.  I have 4 partitions on my HD, 2 NTFS (WinXP) and 2 ReiserFS (Debian), and it won't enable any of them.  I'm trying to download/burn the liveCD for Dapper so I can actually install this.
<godmachine81> antinobody,  no i just had a power outage and when it rebooted it went to busybox..
<gdb> kditty: It's a complete system so as a matter of course can be used as a rescue disc.
<LjL> kditty: being a live cd, you can pretty much do what you like
<antinobody> his is an installation problem, and he's using the desktop cd
<eegore> hey judaH HOW GOES IT
<puckylunk> Also, I'm fairly clueless in Linux, but I read through the help, and it seems to think that clicking "enable" oughtta work in the disk manager...  Help?
<eegore> oops
<godmachine81> J_P,  if you plan on swapping the hard drive into another PC i would recommend you install both kernels and boot the appropriate one from the menu
<judah> eegorE: FINE thanks.
<judah> eggzeck: U/
<varsendaggar> ok i just installed breezy server.   should i distupgrade to dapper now?
<kditty> i tried to boot with it but im getting an error message, and my installed version of dapper wont load with the error message "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"
<crimsun> varsendaggar: if you wish. Breezy is supported until July of next year.
<LjL> varsendaggar: err, couldn't you install *dapper* server instead? =)
<J_P> godmachine81: both ? you say both kernels ( linux-image-2.6.15-25-686 and  linux-image-2.6.15-25-k7) and  not  linux-image-2.6.15-25-server only right ?
<Inzoy> nice..
<judah> whois eegore
<varsendaggar> llj  yeah that would be best but no cd burner here
<Inzoy> let me boot my machine to tell you exactly what it says..
<godmachine81> J_P install both k7 and 686
<antinobody> Inzoy, sounds like a plan
<Inzoy> :P
<judah> shit haha..
<yallaman> omgz.. just noticed that cpu load is at 100%..and i aint running anything..what couses this?
<judah> so funny.
<J_P> godmachine81: but if is a server I need  linux-image-2.6.15-25-server right ?
<DShepherd> Inzoy: do you know what graphics driver ubuntu is using?
<LjL> varsendaggar: well if it's a clean install, the upgrade is bound to go well. you should probably do a dist-upgrade *inside* breezy first before dist-upgrading *to* dapper, though
<J_P> godmachine81: Did you understand what is the point ?
<godmachine81> J_P,  you dont "need" that server compiled kernel
<Inzoy> .. i don't think i know
<yallaman> omgz.. just noticed that cpu load is at 100%..and i aint running anything..what couses this?
<Stromham> hey guys
<godmachine81> chances are you will rather have the non-server compiled kernel
<varsendaggar> yallaman, gremlins'
<judah> yallaman: look for beagle to be hoggin your cpu
<DarkMageZ> yallaman, alot of things could cause that, open a terminal and type top to see
<yallaman> ?
<J_P> godmachine81:  what ? examplaim agaim please!
<nickrud> yallaman, top in a terminal will show you
<jrattner1> QUESTION: Is there a Network Manager 0.6.3 (Unofficial) Ubuntu Package?
<judah> yallaman: i've had it get stuck on querries and just peg the cpu.
<daaku> anyone know if its possible to get window drop shadows with compiz (i've got aiglx)
<DShepherd> Inzoy: well it should defualt to the 'nv' driver. you may have better luck with the nvidia driver. have you tried reconfiguring the Xserver?
<antinobody> jrattner1 no, but Debian is using network-manager 0.6.3
<DarkMageZ> daaku, please use #ubuntu-xgl
<Inzoy> i haven't yet installed ubuntu..
<yallaman> gnome-panel is eating my cpu it seems
<puckylunk> Well, if anyone has time to give me a hand with above ... IM me.
<LjL> DShepherd: he's from the live cd and has probably rarely used linux before
<Inzoy> nice.. booting
<`blink> hi
<jrattner1> antinobody, is that package same to use in ubuntu?
<`blink> i just installed ubuntu 6.06
<nickrud> yallaman, killall gnome-panel , it'll restart itself
<`blink> and i have problem
<godmachine81> J_P,  the server kernel afaik is a kernel that is stripped for server only capabilities.. as far as the speed and performance you will probably only want the server compiled kernel if you don't plan on using it for desktop use as well
<Inzoy> ljl? are you talking about me?
<LjL> yes inzoy
<daaku> DarkMageZ: ah, thanks
<Inzoy> .. no i've used linux before..
<DShepherd> LjL: oh.. well you still can install stuff technically with the live cd..
<`blink> because system i dunno what is a name of login user
<antinobody> jrattner No, there are differences, if it causes problems, tell me, because I'm trying to merge that package for edgy :)
<LjL> DShepherd: sure
<yallaman> that worked..any reason why this happens?
<Inzoy> .. a lot of times
<steveire> Is there any way for me to make mp3 files that are selected be added to an existing amarok playlist instead of replacing the current one using Konqueror without using the context menu
<DShepherd> Inzoy: so what is stumping you now?
<judah> yallaman: run top in a terminal to see what process is taking the cpu at the time.
<nickrud> yallaman, no clue as to why, I've seen it also
<Inzoy> i removed ubuntu from my system to earn some space and now can't install them
<LjL> Inzoy: well, then if you *are* at your place with linux (i was basing my judgement on the way the discussion sounded), then do follow the suggestion of reconfiguring the X server after installing the binary nvidia driver
<Stromham> how do you change the splash screen?
<JackRazz> hey everyone, I want to set up a fat partition to share data between win and linux on a dual boot - which is better for this FAT16 or FAT32???
<DShepherd> LjL: well from what says.... he doesnt sound like a newbie.
<yallaman> it was gnome-panel..judah fixed for now tough
<judah> JackRazz: Fat32
<`blink> what is the login name after system install
<`blink> ?
#ubuntu 2007-06-18
<tyler_d> BenHelfman: try and find out what card manufacturer that is.... then just do a search for it in synaptic
<tyler_d> corrupt: if you start x from term that happens ( for me anyways)
<bendavis78> actually, it's the latitude c400
<eduhat> can anyone give me a site for some themes for gnome?
<tyler_d> eduhat: try gnome-look
<eduhat> tyler_d: allright
<nj786> how do u download VLC media player?
<Ryan792> go to add remove programs search for VLC media player
<Ryan792> boom you got it
<eduhat> tyler_d: which should i look at? gtk 1.x, gtk 2.x, metacity, compiz, beryl...
<eduhat> tyler_d: i heard alot of people talking about beryl. but do i have it?
<corrupt> how do i shut this thing down without messing anything up?
<tyler_d> eduhat: not by default
<eduhat> tyler_d: is it hard to set up?
<tyler_d> !beryl>eduhat
<eduhat> tyler_d: thank you.
<tyler_d> eduhat: yw
<bpds> Anyone able to record sound with Feisty?  Line in and microphone worked in Edgy but not in Feisty.
<johnnybuoy> nope, I do have skype working, but not sound recording
<johnnybuoy> bpds, ^
<johnnybuoy> so I guess I can go and fsck xen
<johnnybuoy> :(
<tyler_d> !alsa>bpds
<petr4> bpds: good luck troubleshooting sound
<tyler_d> bpds: I think
<bpds> tyler_d: I just compiled and installed alsa 1.0.14rc4 but it did not fix the problem
<swhalen> Hi
<bpds> I can't even find any open bug reports regarding sound recording.
<nj786> hey guys i am trying to play an online divx movie but it does not work what do i do?
<Winter> do you have the right codecs?
<nj786> winter, i have no clue
<bronze> I wanna make a shortcut to utorrent.exe. What will the command be like? "/home/peder/.wine/drive_c/Programfiler/uTorrent/utorrent.exe -wine" ?
<Winter> ah
<nj786> winter, can u help me
<swhalen> does nayone know of a good music download service that works with linux (leagel)?
<Winter> ummm, maybe
<Winter> gimme a sec here
<nj786> winter, okay
<bpds> I can play sound files and even monitor line-in input but can't record.
<corrupt> now that i've got ubuntu installed, does that make me a hacker?
<codecaine> hi anybody know what program I should use to make easy gui application on linux I know c++ c and pascal real well is there a program that lets me drag and drop a gui on the form and add code to it
<samuel> is there any way i can find all files in the system with group ID 12345 ?
<petr4> samuel: try man find
<petr4> samuel: find / -group 12345
<Winter> nj786: can mplayer play the file?
<BenHelfman> Has anyone else had trouble installing Ubuntu on a Sony Vaio Laptop?
<samuel> petr4, thanks
<EnsignRedshirt> codecaine: I haven't used it (yet), but many people like  gtk (the library) and glade (a program for creating a GUI with gtk).
<codecaine> thanks
<nj786> winter, how do i play it on mplayer the movie is online?
<Winter> oh
<Winter> online
<Winter> umm
<Winter> well, can you download it?
<nj786> nope
<nj786> only play online
<Winter> are you using firefox?
<nj786> http://www.onlinedesiclub.com/divx/TheTrain.html
<bpds> tyler_d: thanks.  I have done tried both alsa and oss without luck
<samuel> any chance someone could tell me what group id 1001 is for in their system?
<revvltn> hi I am trying to post a message in the Ubuntu forums and it tells me that I don't have the permissions?
<nj786> winter, yes firefox
<revvltn> wtf is going on ?
<Winter> and it just gives you a blank thing, right?
<nj786> yes
<revvltn> I can't post in Ubuntu forums with an account?
<revvltn> oh my bad
<revvltn> I didn't activated
<nj786> winter, so what do i do
<BenHelfman> I said earlier my error message in trying to install Ubuntu.  This is the full message: [17179572.884000]  PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:20000@d0000000 for 0000:01:00.0
<Winter> nj786: okay, i think i know what you need: open up synaptic and to a search for "totem-mozilla", then install that package
<aliasrush> I reformatted my my usb external hard drive to ext3 and now I do not have read write permission unless I am root...does anyone know a work around?
<Winter> probably have to restart firefox
<Winter> but then it ought to work
<Jordan-> Has anyone been able to install on Dell Latitude D830?
<Jordan-> Having loads of problems with this machine
<Winter> or at least, it should be able to recognize it
<WaxyFresh> i keep getting errors from mplayer,im trying to follow the direction to fix the bug from here:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2843575
<zylche> aliasrush: sudo chown -hR /media/disk/* ?
<WaxyFresh> but i kee getting errors^
<zylche> Er.
<zylche> aliasrush: sudo chown -hR yournormuser /media/disk/* ?
<aliasrush> ok...zylche
<Kornholijo> m
<petr4> aliasrush: i do not know hot to fix it but I know how to workaround it
<Jordan-> I'm getting this error:
<Jordan-> can't access tty job control
<petr4> aliasrush: mount manually or edit fstab
<Jordan-> When trying to install on Dell Latitude D830
<Kornholijo> just press ctrl + alt + f0
<Kornholijo> should work
<WaxyFresh> im trying to fix this bug in mplayer http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2843575 but i keep getting this error:E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<BenHelfman> I am having trouble installing a sony vaio lap top, any suggestions?
<Kornholijo> erm...............
<aliasrush> zylche I get a -- h invalid option
<zylche> sec.
<aliasrush> k
<FunnyLookinHat> BenHelfman, try searching the model number for your laptop on ubuntuforums.org
<nj786> hey winter, i can only hear the sound of the movie but cannot see it lol
<BenHelfman> funny, thanks
<Winter> heh, uhhh
<zylche> sudo chown -H yournormuser /media/disk
<epp> i installed the fglrx drivers for my ati x600 and im getting horrible performance
<zylche> :)
<zylche> Er.
<zylche> -R
<zylche> Whoops. :P
<Kornholijo> epp: try ctrl + alt + f6
<aliasrush> just -R right?
<epp> Kornholijo, and?
<zylche> Yeah
<Kornholijo> epp: didnt refresh?
<epp> Kornholijo, no, it sent me to terminal 6
<Kornholijo> oh wtf
<aliasrush> zilche: now this is the error message: chmod: invalid mode: `aliasrush'
<aliasrush> zylche I mean
<Winter> nj786: you're probably missing the specific video codec
<Winter> nj786: trying to track that down
<Kornholijo> epp: ask talaturen @ debian, he worked on fglrx
<aliasrush>  zylche: error message: chmod: invalid mode: `aliasrush'
<zylche> chmod? chown.
<zylche> >.>
<Kornholijo> well uses it and works for him
<aliasrush> oh  yeah
<Kornholijo> lol :D
<WaxyFresh> im trying to fix this bug in mplayer http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2843575 but i keep getting this error:E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<epp> Kornholijo, actually it doesnt look like theyre wokring
<zylche> That might explain the unknown -h error..
<Elliot_M> how can i install GTKPOD on UBUNTU 7.04
<Elliot_M> ne ideas
<aliasrush> no error messages but it did not change the permissions
<Kornholijo> epp: you on 64bit?
<Elliot_M> ne websited with the tutorial
<zylche> sudo chown -hR aliasrush /media/disk
<zylche> ?
<blood> how do i run python?
<Elliot_M> ne ideas?
<Elliot_M> ne1
<epp> Kornholijo, no, but check my output
<Kornholijo> blood: python file
<epp> http://pastebin.com/930967
<Rob2687> apt-get install gtkpod
<aliasrush> got ya
<zylche> It work?
<Elliot_M> it says its locked
<aliasrush> zylche: no good... this has been bugging the hell out of me
<Kornholijo> epp: aptget -install XFree86-DRI ?
<Kornholijo> you are missing it
<Kornholijo> get it somehow
<colonel-panic> I'm looking for a smallish, lightweight (~12", under 5lbs) laptop on which to run Ubuntu.  Good hardware support, esp. hibernate is a must.  Any suggestions?
<Elliot_M> rob2867 it says its locked
<Elliot_M> ??
<aliasrush> I have looked all over the net with no luck to find a way to change the ownership of a usb external drive
<Rob2687> sudo apt-get install gtkpog
<Elliot_M> it said coudnt find the packadge
<Elliot_M> package*
<epp> Kornholijo, not wokring
<Talaturen> epp: try ctrl + alt + backspace, should fix it..
<zylche> aliasrush, ask petr4 for help, he might be able to help with fstab editing
<Kornholijo> epp: dont :o
<WaxyFresh> whats this mean?how do i know which sources to put  in E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<Rob2687> Elliot_M: enable the universe repo
<iMilad> Hello everybody. I have got 3 hard drives on /dev/sda and /dev/hda and /dev/hdb with ubuntu already installed on sda! I tried to install windows xp on the second hard drive to have a dual boot and i expected to lose Grub cause i thought windows would overwrite the MBR. But now that i've installed windows, i still see Grub menu with no sign of Windows. I tried to add it manually to menu.list but I think both of /dev/sda and /dev/hda will be (hd0,0) according t
<Elliot_M> how do i do that?
<aliasrush> petr4: now if I edit the fstab how will it work if I connect many usb drives?
<epp> its like its trying to use the opensource ati drivers...
<Rob2687> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<Kornholijo> epp: fglrx is opensource :P?
<petr4> aliasrush, well, I would recommend adding line to fstab "/dev/something /media/somewhere defaults,perm=777"
<Rob2687> i wish it was
<Kornholijo> ^^
<Kornholijo> epp: well try to get the XFree86-DRI
<Kornholijo> package
<epp> Kornholijo, there is none
<Kornholijo> there is in debian
<Kornholijo> xfree86-driver-synaptics
<Kornholijo> maybe that
<petr4> or perhaps "defaults,mode" or umask
<petr4> aliasrush, no, it will not work with others
<corrupt> how does one install adobe acrobat reader on fiesty fawn? it can't seem to find the package acroread...
<rahmza> hey everyone
<petr4> aliasrush, as I said, it is a workaround
<aliasrush> petr4: now if I do that and disconnect the drive and then connect a different drive will it assign the the same mount point or is there a way to differentiate between two different usb drives?
<petr4> aliasrush, i do not know how to fix it
<osklen`> someone brazilian ?
* aliasrush thinks that is a run on question
<Rob2687> Elliot_M: Run sudo apt-get update after you've added the universe repository
<Rob2687> oops
<Rob2687> damn that scroll
<rahmza> hey.. if anyone has a chance
<petr4> aliasrush, there is a differentiation. my system mounts to /media/Teac-5GB and /media/Teac-70GB depending on volume labels of the disks
<osklen`> someone brazilian ?
<Elliot_M> Rob2687 k i clicked off eveything now what ?
<rahmza> I've had this problem for the past few days that I can't seem to figure out what's going on
<osklen`> someone brazilian ? please i need support!
<rahmza> It involves nvidia tv-out
<ds0n> rahmza, dont have any experience with that, sorry bud :[
<aliasrush> how do I change the label of the volumes I cannot find a way to do that in gparted?
<rahmza> ah, thanks anyway
<petr4> aliasrush, so not good enough, i guess
<rahmza> it's been killing me but I can't seem to find anything about the problem anywhere
<MSIGuy> Whoever gave me the tip about aptitude, thanks!
<osklen`> someone brazilian ? please i need support!
<aliasrush> petr4: how do I change volume labels?
<MSIGuy> I learned how to use it, and I'm installing KDE with it now.
<Rob2687> run apt-get update, apt-get install gtkpod after you've added the repositories
<roler> What iis the namem of the application/applet for gnome that shows you your cpu temperature, fan speeds and what not?
<MSIGuy> Now I just need to figgure out how to edit my grub files, anyone wanna help me with that?
<petr4> aliasrush, i think it is file system related thing. try tune2fs
<kawa> qqqqqqqqqqqq
<Rob2687> nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MSIGuy> What's the name of the file I need to edit?
<Nutubuntu> Hillview, I'm building a Feisty box from the network-install at http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ and it seems to be taking forever ... over an hour now "6% complete" on the Select & Install Software section. Is that normal for the network-based install?
<MSIGuy> Okay, that's what I figgured....  But I'll use VI...  :D
<osklen`> please! i need the x-common send-me please!
<Nutubuntu> ^Hi, not Hillview ... sorry
<orbin> roler: gkrellm, gdesklets?
<Elliot_M> Rob2687 THANK YOU IT WORKS
<WaxyFresh> can someone take a look at this?:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2863493#post2863493
<Nutubuntu> Wow ... earlier today the scroll rate was a blur; now I can hardly tell I'm connected. How is everyone doing ? :)
<roler> orbin; it was just a small icon in the bottom right of the screen, not a whole deskllet thing
<monkeyBox> Is there a system-tray wifi monitor for ubuntu?  Something that shows signal strength?
<flodine> can someone tell me when was the last kernel update for ubuntu 7
<epp> now i have another problem
<epp> i got fglrx running right
<MSIGuy> Another basic question.  To copy a file and create one with a differnt name to back it up, what's the comman?
<MSIGuy> #copy filename filename.bak?
<ds0n> monkeyBox, yeah it comes with one
<MSIGuy> Am I doing that right?
<Nutubuntu> MSIGuy,  cp filename filename.bak
<epp> but now when i run a 3d game... its like the screen in uncentered
<c01100011_> !berl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about berl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crdlb> MSIGuy, cp file file.bak
<c01100011_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<MSIGuy> cp, okay, thanks!
<MSIGuy> I'm relearning all this again.
<Nutubuntu> :)
<Nutubuntu> "Pay attention because there'll be a test later." (There always is ...)
<Scunizi> Flannel: hey.. any idea why I can ssh into my server with dapper but can't with feisty? It says connection refused.
<epp> I have fglrx installed, when i run a 3d game, i only see a part of the screen, its like its shifted to the left
<Nutubuntu> Flannel,  you wanted to know if the network-based install is = the alternate install, minus the packages. Looks like it is.
<rahmza> Hey.. does anyone know of a good resource where I could get help for my nvidia TV-Out issue?
<Scunizi> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<corrupt> when i press my quit button i don't see the shutdown button or restart button, how can i shutdown my system safely?
<WaxyFresh> what happens if you dont shut down your computer corectly?
<crdlb> corrupt, using Xgl?
<Nutubuntu> WaxyFresh,  you might end up with corruption of any open files which are waiting to be written to disk
<orbin> rahmza: tried searching the forum?
<ds0n> rahmza, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOut may be able to help you out a little hopefully
<Zyndrome> "Enter the command  sh ./ati-driver-installer-8.37.6.run to launch the ATI Proprietary Linux driver installer." , school me :C
<corrupt> crdlb, yes.
<crdlb> corrupt, that's the problem
<rahmza> hey, yea
<corrupt> i shouldn't use xgl?
<Zyndrome> I am stuck at 1024x768 and need that silly driver to have proper resolution :C
<rahmza> I've check out both of those
<rahmza> even posted on the forum..
<crdlb> corrupt, what video card?
<rahmza> but got no takers
<ds0n> oh
<corrupt> ati radeon xpress 1100
<rahmza> i wrote it in more detail here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=475959
<ds0n> ok
<crdlb> corrupt, in that case, you have to use Xgl; there's a few lines you need to add to your startxgl.sh
<ajmorris_> what is the best app for some html coding?
<Nutubuntu> Hillview, I'm building a Feisty box from the network-install at http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ and it seems to hang at "6% complete" on the Select & Install Software section. How would I figure out what's wrong?
<aliasrush> zylche and petr4: I changed the volume label using tune2fs and magically I am able to read write to it!
<linuxador> channel
<Nutubuntu> Not Hillview. Drat! Hi, all, is what I meant to say.
<petr4> aliasrush, great!
<ralph> I just erased a file containing a days work (by my favourite method: tar cvf list of files to tar).  Can I recover this file?  As in recover its state as of a few moments ago.  If not how do I recover its state as of yesterday?
<orbin> ajmorris_: check out bluefish and screem
<ice799> Hi - I just modified my /etc/crontab using vim (and not using crontab -e) -- how do I get crond to use the newly updated crontab file? Is it simply /etc/init.d/crontab restart
<petr4> aliasrush, i do not understand how it is possible but it is good
<Nutubuntu> ajmorris_,  if you're hand-coding, bluefish is very attractive. If you're looking for a WYSIWYG editor, Nvu comes to mind.
<petr4> aliasrush, thanks for reporting back with results
<monkeyBox> ds0n, what's the program name? How do I add it to my system-tray?
<aliasrush> well I think it took on the permissions of what I tried setting it to previously under a different label
<ajmorris_> Nutubuntu, thanks :0
<Nutubuntu> y/w :)
<ds0n> monkeyBox, http://www.gnome.org/projects/gnome-power-manager/
<ds0n> err
<petr4> aliasrush, by receiving feedback we know our work makes sense
<ds0n> wrong one hold on
<MSIGuy> Hmmm... now to freshen up on my vi skills.
<ds0n> im being sloppy ;[
<monkeyBox> ds0n, power manager shows wifi signal strength??
<aliasrush> how I have no clue... but I have been trying to figure this out before I buy a lacie usb external hard drive to use for backups and stuff
<ds0n> yeah read above pls
<ds0n> http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
<ds0n> there you go thats the proper link
<ice799> Hi - I just modified my /etc/crontab using vim (and not using crontab -e) -- how do I get crond to use the newly updated crontab file? Is it simply /etc/init.d/crontab restart
<aliasrush> petr4: so the best workaround is give different labels to all usb drives that will be connected to the system and add a line in the fstab to automount?
<petr4> aliasrush, if you are able to mount them r/w without touching fstab, then do not edit it
<petr4> aliasrush, did you need to edit the fstab in order to read-write the disks?
<monkeyBox> ds0n,  how do I get that on my taskbar?  Is it an applet or something that shows up in the system tray
<ds0n> monkeyBox, are you running feisty.. yes?
<monkeyBox> I see a "Network Monitor" applet but it's not the same thign
<aliasrush> petr4: no all I did was change owner then change volume label using sudo... and somehow it worked
<monkeyBox> ds0n, not sure..  how do I check
<aliasrush> petr4: let me ask you do you do backups of your system?
<WaxyFresh> can someone please help with this?i think its really simple/quick!http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2863493#post2863493
<petr4> aliasrush, no, i pray instead
<petr4> aliasrush, then do not edit fstab. At least i would not do it.
<aliasrush> petr4: wow... yeah... I am tired of that takes too much energy so i am trying to feel safer by using an external usb hard drive for automatic backups
<Warcaptain> Is there a version of Ubuntu for mobile devices?
<aliasrush> petr4: yeah I have already edited mine numerous times... but I know you can really muff up your system
<petr4> aliasrush, there is a lot of backuping options for linux. but needs some research to pick the correct one
<aliasrush> I have screwed things up royally before
<krznpsk> i've just added an IDE dvd-r drive and it didn't mount on boot.  is there another step i have to take?
<Nutubuntu> krznpsk,  was there any media in it on boot?
<aliasrush> yeah... you have any opinions on using usb hard drives to do backups
<krznpsk> nutubuntu: no
<aliasrush> it seams cheap and easy
<monkeyBox> how do I tell what version of ubuntu I have
<clouder`grr> what's the 'U' key in terms of pressing U+00C9
<Nutubuntu> krznpsk,  if there isn't anything to mount ... it won't mount
<petr4> aliasrush, I recall my server has software raid in mirror mode
<ralph>  I just erased a file containing a days work (by my favourite method: tar cvf list of files to tar).  Can I recover this file?  As in recover its state as of a few moments ago.  If not how do I recover its state as of yesterday?
<krznpsk> nutubuntu: maybe i'm using the wrong terminology... i think ubuntu has not detected the drive at all
<Nutubuntu> krznpsk,  what happens when you insert a cd or dvd?
<petr4> aliasrush, I mean backing up over network
<aliasrush> aliasrush: ummm.... that seems too expensive for my desktop system (laptop more specifically)
<krznpsk> nutubuntu: nothing.  also, when i open Places > Computer, my other cd-rom drive is listed, but not the new one
<petr4> aliasrush, backing up on removable media is boring
<aliasrush> petr4: why is that?
<petr4> aliasrush, well you have to do manual work
<Nutubuntu> krznpsk, sounds like you're right; the drive isn't being seen. Check cabling? Swap for known-working drive? Verify that drive works in another computer?
<_Ahti> petr4: Where do you backup then?
<petr4> aliasrush, if you have notebook you may be used to
<NeoGeo64> help... every time i play postal 2 my swap space goes up by another 32mb... im up to 300/900mb swap used... is this going to continue and ill run out of swap and ill have to reboot
<krznpsk> nutubuntu: ok, the drive seems to be powered (the eject button works) but the cable might be bad.  i will swap cables with known working.  thanks, be back later if i have more problems :)
<aliasrush> petr4: if you are saying cds, dvds and the like... they all seem too inconvenient for regular backing up
<petr4> aliasrush, there is always some spare computer. spare disk and spare room space is more rare
<aliasrush> petr4: if I have a notebook I may be used to what?
<petr4> aliasrush, yeah, cds etc are out of question
<m1r> use tape backup :)
<petr4> aliasrush, of course. you need only network
<aliasrush> petr4: so use a spare computer over a network?
<Warcaptain> So...
<Warcaptain> Anyone want to take a stab at my question?
<aliasrush> petr4: you don't like the idea of using a usb hard drive?
<petr4> _Ahti, i do software raid with mirroring for server. otherwise i store things on network
<m1r> shoot warcaptain
<NeoGeo64> Can anyone answer my question?
<jlulian38> o_O
<Nutubuntu> alias !ask
<WaxyFresh> my computer tells me E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list how do i tell which of thses things to put in there?http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2843575
<Warcaptain> Is there a version of Ubuntu designed to run on mobile devices (such as portable media players)?
<Dewi> wow
<Dewi> when did this chan get so big?
<NeoGeo64> help... every time i play postal 2 my swap space goes up by another 32mb... im up to 300/900mb swap used... is this going to continue and ill run out of swap and ill have to reboot
<m1r> warcaptain, dont know, but sure u can oput it on usb stick
<monkeyBox> ds0n,  I found nm-applet, but it's not showing wireless signal information.
<m1r> and on PS3
<petr4> aliasrush, i have one, but it is always in drawer and it is not reliable (power suply issues)
<mage> NeoGeo64: errrr so the only way you know this is a problem is because the number goes up
<mage> NeoGeo64: nothing else?
<Nutubuntu> aliasrush,  have you looked at rdiff-backup?
<Warcaptain> m1r: I am designing a prototype handheld media player and I can't well design a media player you need a USB stick to run ;)
<NeoGeo64> mage: yeah... the swap file is getting more and more used up.. will i have to reboot once its all used
<m1r> i c warcaptain
<NeoGeo64> every time i play the game another 30-50mb is used
<m1r> warcaptain, u could try use some ripoff version
<petr4> aliasrush and still is easier to find command in my prompt and send the files over network
<Warcaptain> hMN
<Warcaptain> It seems there is work in progress for an embedded ubuntu
<Warcaptain> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EmbeddedUbuntu
<Dewi> NeoGeo64: are there processes hanging around using the memory?
<mage> NeoGeo64: reboot when it crashes
<jabickett52> Hello, how do you unzip all zip files in a folder using the unzip command? I'm used to unzip *.zip but that doesn't seem to be working for me
<m1r> let me check
<mage> NeoGeo64: might not actually be a problem
<m1r> warcaptain, u designing hardware ? :P
<aliasrush> petr4: would you recommend buying a networked hard drive to do backups?
<NeoGeo64> Dewi: no. its just the game uses alot of ram... and it eats into swap and more swap gets used every time.. will that continue and ill run out and have to reboot? what happens when the entire swap file is used?
<petr4> aliasrush, i do not know
<mage> NeoGeo64: you need to look at the ram and swap at the same time
<petr4> aliasrush. i have computers for that
<Nutubuntu> aliasrush,  you *could* back up to an external hd; probably less expensive
<jabickett52> anyone knows anything but the unzip command?
<jabickett52> the man page was little help :/
<petr4> Nutubuntu, but not as confortable as network
<mage> what are you trying to do?
<NeoGeo64> i have plenty of ram free right now (300mb) i only eat into swap when i play the memory intensive game
<Trixsey> My links are not working (http://www.mathbin.net/11542)! Any ideas!?
<Dewi> NeoGeo64: right but it should not still be using swap after it has terminated
<NeoGeo64> im wondering if the game will eventually fill the swap partition and my computer will grind to a halt, or does linux overwrite things in swap as needed, so it never runs out of swap space per se?
<aliasrush> Nutubuntu: would you recommend only doing backups to the hard drive and not using it for anything else?... lets say I partition the drive a few times to use some of it for storage
<Dewi> NeoGeo64: it would be very unusual for linux these days to "lose" memory
<Nutubuntu> petr4,  I don't see why not ... there was an interesting write-up (using rdiff-backup) here: http://ilari.scheinin.fidisk.fi/mac-rdiff-backup/
<WaxyFresh> ahhh!!!can someone help me fix this simple problem?http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2863493#post2863493
<NeoGeo64> I don't think it's using swap, but it's still in swap, is it supposed to clear out when the process is finished?
<Dewi> NeoGeo64: absolutely... unless there is some process hanging around still owning that memory, it will be reused by linux as needed
<aliasrush> Nutubuntu: or should I use the hd exclusively for backups?
<mage> http://pastebin.com/930996 <-- NeoGeo64
<vero> Hola alguien me puede decir donde encontrar rooms para el gsnes9x graias
<Dewi> NeoGeo64: but don't assume that linux will aggressively *clear* memory straight away
<jesus> espaol?
<petr4> NeoGeo64: kernell will start swap a lot. then application will fail to do work because of memory and after that (if you system is blocked -very rare) kerlnel starts to kill processes
<Dewi> NeoGeo64: linux doesn't do anything until it has a reason to
<Nutubuntu> Well, aliasrush, I'd worry if my backups were on the same drive as anything I used regularly. The point is to put them elsewhere -- offsite in an ideal world
<Dewi> NeoGeo64: but if it really is using more and more each time you need to check for dead processes hanging around and kill them
<Dewi> NeoGeo64: maybe you still have like 4 fragments of the game running?
<Nutubuntu> redundant, iow
<marfeath> I'm trying to get ati working on another computer, and I'm having trouble getting opengl support.  the opengl renderer string keeps saying Mesa Glx Indirect after I install the official ati driver.  Is there a reason this keeps reverting to this?
<NeoGeo64> no, the game process has terminated.
<aliasrush> Nutubuntu: yeah thats what I was figuring
<NeoGeo64> mage: http://pastebin.com/930998
<Nutubuntu> I'm building a Feisty box using the network-install at http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ and it seems to be hanging at "6% complete" on the Select & Install Software section. How to troubleshoot?
<aliasrush> Nutubuntu: what would you recommend for a laptop ubuntu system that needs regular backup of files?
<blood> how can i change my computers name?
<Nutubuntu> aliasrush,  does the laptop have usb? (Probably "yes" unless it's awfully old, but ...)
<petr4> Nutubuntu, i would rather prefer to have backups out of reach of my computer. ideally physically
<NeoGeo64> mage: thats my free -m output
<Nutubuntu> petr4,  I agree
<WaxyFresh> ahhh!!!can someone help me fix this simple problem?http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2863493#post2863493
<aliasrush> Nutubuntu: yes it does
<BenHelfman> I have installed Ubuntu on a sony vaio laptop and the install is hung after uncompressing linus...Ok, booting the kernel.
<Nutubuntu> I'd think about an external HD then, aliasrush, and look at that rdiff script at http://ilari.scheinin.fidisk.fi/mac-rdiff-backup/
<Nutubuntu> That would be relatively inexpensive and easily done
<aliasrush> Nutubuntu: I appreciate your opinion... thank you
<aliasrush> zylche and petr4: also thanks for all your help
<zylche> No problem
<mage> NeoGeo64: it really doesn't seem like an actual problem
<petr4> <aliasrush, i was glad to help
<NeoGeo64> but why would linux still report  X amount of swap used after the process has finished using the swap?
<petr4> good bye everyone. and good night if you are in my timezone
<robdeman> folks - my sound support (ALSA) on Ubuntu broke and now it crashes Gnome right after login - is there any way to simplye diable audio/ALSA? I dont need audio I just need Gnome
<mage> NeoGeo64: running the game just coaxed stuff into swap, and its not unswapped because its probably allocated ram thats doing nothing
<Nutubuntu> be well petr4
<mage> for example, new hardware handlers
<blood> does any1 tell me how to change the name of my computer?
<blood> can any1*
<NeoGeo64> so that doesn't make it unavailable again forever to other processes who need it in the future (the swap space)
<TaJMoX> blood : edit your /ect/hostname
<mage> NeoGeo64: if it really bothers you, swapoff (swap partition) swapon (swap partition)
<mage> :)
<NeoGeo64> whats that do
<mage> well its the worst thing I've suggested someone do
<blood> thx TaJ
<mage> hehehehe
<mage> NeoGeo64: turns swap off, which unswaps everything in swap back to ram
<mage> then you re enable it
<NeoGeo64> oh that doesnt sound very good lol
<mage> voila no swap in use
<NeoGeo64> i think 512mb isnt enough for ubuntu
<NeoGeo64> you need at least 2 gigs
<Nutubuntu> NeoGeo64,  note the part about "unswaps EVERYTHING back to RAM"
<hasardeur> does anyone know what "caught signal 4" means when an x server crashes?
<TaJMoX> NeoGeo64 : I have Windows XP, Beryl, GIMP, Opera running on 1GB of ram.   0 swap used.
<Nutubuntu> NeoGeo64,  I've been running Dapper happily for a year or so on 768MB
<Elliot_M> How can i install VMWARE PLAYER
<Elliot_M> ???
<NeoGeo64> Yeah, but none of you are gaming.
<mage> Nutubuntu: with his free output it'll fit without throwing away anything in the buffer
<NeoGeo64> I don't think Linux was designed as a gaming OS...
<Shaneras> Someone knows something about cedega??
<TaJMoX> I've been using Linux for 8 years, never had to use over 512MB of swap.   I even do 3D animation and various virtualization
<Nutubuntu> TaJMoX,  how much RAM?
<TaJMoX> 1GB
<NeoGeo64> well if postal 2 continues to eat more swap remains to be seen, i think it will
<marfeath> I'm trying to get ati working on another computer, and I'm having trouble getting opengl support.  the opengl renderer string keeps saying Mesa Glx Indirect after I install the official ati driver.  how can I fix this?
<dbzdeath[lappy] > NeoGeo64: no... but was windows designed a gaming OS? no
<SlimeyPete> Shaneras: what do you want to know about it?
<mage> NeoGeo64: its slightly more game optimized than it was before :)
<BenHelfman> can anyone help with install problems.  My install stalls after the splash screen, everything loads ok, loading essential drivers, mounting root file system etc, but then it hangs after that at a screen that reads "Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel."
<charleseddy> elliot:  type in a terminal, sudo apt-get install vmware-player
<NeoGeo64> Yeah, I remember the days of Mandrake 8.x
<mage> NeoGeo64: used in -/+ buffers/cache and swap colums
<m1r> windows =? a virus with mouse support ?
<TaJMoX> almost everything in windows is done in swap ("virtual memmory")
<Elliot_M> VMware player ne 1?
<mage> like 139+144= whatever if thats going up, then its a potential problem
<charleseddy> elliot:  type in a terminal, sudo apt-get install vmware-player
<NeoGeo64> Mem:           503        334        168          0          7        170
<NeoGeo64> -/+ buffers/cache:        157        346
<NeoGeo64> Swap:          909        144        765
<NeoGeo64> thats what i got
<NeoGeo64> so anyone who cares can see it
<BenHelfman> anyone have any ideas why install would stall at Uncompressing Liux, Ok, booting the kernel?
<Elliot_M> charleseddy and then what ?
<Shaneras> SlimeyPete , I don't know how install !!I'm new in Ubuntu and I don't know where are the icon of installation!!
<dbzdeath[lappy] > NeoGeo64: 1gb is fine for gaming
<charleseddy> elliot_m: then enter your password
<NeoGeo64> dbzdeath[lappy] , i only have 512mb, 1.4ghz p4
<m1r> shanereas , can u check under system > administration ?
<blood> to change computer name in ubuntu - system admin networking, general tab.
<dbzdeath[lappy] > NeoGeo64: that might be a problem..
<NeoGeo64> it is
<charleseddy> elliot_m: then type Y when it asks you Y or N.  then hit enter and it will install with all required dependencies
<dbzdeath[lappy] > pretty low clock speed for a gaming rig
<Shaneras> mlr: Where I check this??
<mage> hehe
<NeoGeo64> well the game im playing came out in 2003
<mage> 1.4ghz how quaint for gaming ;)
<dbzdeath[lappy] > oh
<m1r> shaneras , on your main menu
<TaJMoX> The whole Ram*2=swap thing is BS.   Just make your RAM+SWAP=2gb or 3gb
<NeoGeo64> i get 60fps in multiplayer
<Elliot_M> kk im saying after it installs then what
<Elliot_M> ?
<NeoGeo64> i also have a geforce 5200 w/ 256mb ram in this box
<NeoGeo64> so im sure that helps it
<Shaneras> mlr: what I have to do??
<dbzdeath[lappy] > NeoGeo64: what's wrong with 60fps?
<Elliot_M> it says it probing an unused private subnet
<NeoGeo64> dbzdeath[lappy] , nothing. i was just pointing out im not playing anything recent
<Shaneras> mlr: I'm from Brazil , so I don't speak english very well!!
<charleseddy> elliot_M: if you would like to run it, it will appear either in the applications menu, or if not you can run it by pressing alt+f2, then typing vmware-player
<TaJMoX> 60fps is too slow
<m1r>  shaneras SYSTEM > ADMINISTRATION > INSTALL
<m1r> check there
<mage> ooooo
<Shaneras> ok
<mage> alt+f2 neato
<mage> didn't know about that
<marfeath> I'm trying to get ati working on another computer, and I'm having trouble getting opengl support.  the opengl renderer string keeps saying Mesa Glx Indirect after I install the official ati driver.  how can I fix this?
<BenHelfman> How can I do a clean install on a windows machine?
<charleseddy> mage: yup, very useful trick.  also a gksudo prefacing a program command in the alt+f2 menu runs the program as root.
<Shaneras> mlr: Don't have install!
<Shaneras> mlr: I have to go in the synaptic??
<charleseddy> elliot_m:  successful or no?
<Guest250> does anyone know how to use a keyboard that sends keycodes > 255?  they show up using showkey
<m1r> no
<foso> hey all, i reinstalled ubuntu and lost my wifi, then someone on here gave me the fwcuter command
<m1r> there should be an icon in administration
<Elliot_M> its giving me an erroe
<Elliot_M> error*
<foso> *fwcutter, but then it quit working, what do i do?
<NeoGeo64> meh im getting a new box later this year with 4gb of ram
<charleseddy> elliot_m:  what does it say?
<m1r> shameras
<DjViper> foso: reinstall the driver?
<Elliot_M> could not open location
<foso> i dont know how
<m1r> system > preferences > install ???
<Shaneras> wait
<DjViper> foso: did it work before you used the fwcutter command?
<Elliot_M> 0 wait i found it under applications
<foso> no
<Elliot_M> ok
<Elliot_M> how do i get it to wrk
<charleseddy> elliot_m:  ok try to run it from there
<m1r> or system > administration> install ?
<DjViper> foso: which card do you have?
<Elliot_M> like remote desktop
<foso> broadcom something, the fwcutter was like 43xx or something
<Jordan-> Hi guys, I get this error message when installing on Dell Intel Core Duo:
<Grijanders> ubuntu is the best
<Jordan-> "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control tuned off'
<Jordan-> really pissing me off
<Jordan-> can't get to the install menu
<charleseddy> elliot_m: for remotes, i just use RDC or TDC.  I couldn't help you with that, but if you give me a moment, I'll fetch you a bit of documentation
<Shaneras> mlr: Don't have any install
<NeoGeo64> Jordan: Your processor is too fast for Linux
<DjViper> foso: ah, well you could use ndiswrapper then, if fwcutter is giving you trouble, its an alternate driver
<blood> when i try to turn off my pc i only get the option to switch user log lock screen and hibernate, can any1 tell me why this is and how i can change it?
<Jordan-> NeoGeo64..any ideas?
<Elliot_M> ok
<m1r> shaneras , iare u runing from livecd ?
<DjViper> foso: I have that card-type too, and I use ndis
<NeoGeo64> Jordan: Get a slower processor or Install Windows VIsta
<Elliot_M> wait what do you use for a remote connection ?
<blood> me no
<NeoGeo64> j/k
<Jordan-> Lol I know ur j/k
<foso> DjViper, i tried that with the first install and it didnt work
<TaJMoX> blood : you using beryl?
<Shaneras> mlr: no
<Jordan-> any ideas tho seriously?
<blood> donno beryl
<foso> i also lost some wifi controller thing on the toolbar
<m1r> shaneras, what version of ubuntu u installing ?
<blood> i changed my login screen optionds
<Shaneras> 7.04
<charleseddy> elliot_m:  this page should be a good one to get you started.  http://www.vmware.com/support/pubs/server_pubs.html
<nivekc1> how would i o about copying a dvd movie on ubuntu
<DjViper> foso: okay, I had some trouble getting it to work at first too, you should try to remove all trace of both ndis and fwcutter, before trying to reinstall either of them
<Elliot_M> what do you use ?
<m1r> shaneras , did u boot from live cd ?
<TaJMoX> blood : type this in terminal:  echo $DISPLAY
<DjViper> foso: there are a lot of tutorials for this on the ubuntu forums
<ihateusernames> hi, my wifi driver works, and i can connect to my network, but sometimes even when im connected my internet doesnt work, any ideas?
<Shaneras> noo I cought in the internet
<DjViper> foso: I
<m1r> shaneras
<ralph>  I just erased a file containing a days work (by my favourite method: tar cvf list of files to tar).  Can I recover this file?  As in recover its state as of a few moments ago.  If not how do I recover its state as of yesterday?
<m1r> wait 1 min
<blood> responds 0.0
<charleseddy> elliot_m:  I don't use virtual servers, but to remote desktop all you really need is TSC (terminal services client--linux) or RDC (remote desktop client--windows).  In ubuntu, TSC can be fournd in applications --> internet
<Shaneras> mlr: yeah
<Shaneras> mlr: ok
<Cal__> hi there, someone can help me with a little issue?
<charleseddy> elliot_m:  you should also remember the basic rule of thumb, before you begin, that all RDC connections (including VNC) need firewalls to be down; otherwise, the ports they use won't be open.
<charleseddy> cal___: we can try.  shoot.
<m1r> shaneras , dl from here and burn ISO to cd , http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<blood> didnt fix it TaJ
<ihateusernames> any ideas about my wifi?
<Shaneras> mlr: I do this
<user_> #freenet-refs
<Elliot_M> how can i disable a firewall on ubuntu?
<foso> DjViper thanks for the help, ill give it a shot
<Shaneras> I did* this
<Cal__> im using a adsl connection with a moden in router mode, but i cant seem to connect in ubuntu
<m1r> shaneras , so u have live cd ?
<nivekc1> is there a "media center" type program for ubuntu?
<Shaneras> Yeah
<m1r> are z runing live cd now ?
<m1r> z = you ?
<charleseddy> ihateusernames: i would guess the network before the wifi
<Shaneras> mlr : If you don't have the CD you can't install!! xD
<DjViper> ihateusernames: dns-server problems maybe?
<Shaneras> mlr: No , I put in HD
<m1r> u will have to explain bit more shaneras
<DjViper> nivekc1: mythtv
<ihateusernames> yea but in windows it works perfect
<blood> is there a terminal command for restart?
<ihateusernames> i have to encryption on the wifi netwrk or any kind of security
<wimpies> does anybody know if there is a 2.2.1 package for Openoffice around ?
<ihateusernames> so idk why there would be random outages
<m1r> u put, live CD and it DONT have install option , shaneras ?
<DjViper> blood: shutdown -r now
<nivekc1> how do i get it?
<Shaneras> mlr: Let's to talk in the private window??
<m1r> ok np , call me
<Stoffer> how do I set the default movie player?  Using nautilus to right click on it and choose open with... only works that time.  It doesn't reset the default to whatever application I just chose...  That seems to be the only solution in the forums
<charleseddy> elliot_m: By default, ubuntu takes an all-ports-blocked stance, but the client machine is the one you should worry about.  ubuntu will make a firewall exception for TSC, but the one you're connecting to needs to have the firewall down.
<DjViper> something tells me blood will quit with a nifty ping timeout soon :P
<ralph> Can just erased file be recovered? (ubuntu 6.10) (a days work)
<ihateusernames> and about the DNS, its from my router and its DHCP so theres nt to configure
<Elliot_M> ok and how can i find my windows ip address
<ihateusernames> so what can it be?
<revvltn> where does Ubuntu keep the installation packages?
<fujin> LOL HI
<revvltn> does it remove them automatially?
<Cal__> charlesedd, can we talk in private mode?
<charleseddy> cal__: yes
<Polyneux> Alright, whenever I try to access an administration program it asks for my password, when I put it in it says an underlying mechanism (sudo) has prevented me. When I try to run it again I see the <Starting ____> but it disappears without a question. :/
<zoidberg> hey guys i'm having trouble installing beryl on edgy
<Stoffer> nevermind, I misread the instructions
<revvltn> I mean what directory are the packages kept
<revvltn> that's what I actually meant
<zoidberg> i read the instructions on the beryl wiki
<zoidberg> but when i type 'sudo apt-get install beryl' it says it cant find the package?
<blood> i changed users to root, me, and a guest, i tried to shutdown the usual way loged into me and it didnt work anymore, so i tried a terminal shut down nand it wants me to log into root now.
<zoidberg> by the way i'm running edgy on powerpc....does that make a difference in the the apt packages?
<revvltn> zoidberg: is beryl-manager
<charleseddy> ihateusernames:  first check to see that you have a valid ip.
<nivekc1> when i download programs from various places like for instance frostwire or whatever else how do i install it once it is on my desktop? im so used to windows its not funny anymore lol i want to use linux but i cant figure somethings out
<charleseddy> cal__: i have you in a private chat; move to it.
<zoidberg> revvltn, didnt work either
<ihateusernames> i do, ive checked the settings like 3 times, they're all right
<|_ocke> anyone know if theres a way to make xmms sticky (on all desktops) in beryl
<revvltn> zoidberg: head over to #ubuntu-effects they'll help you better
<charleseddy> _ihateusernames: and you just can't get http connections through a browser?
<jrib> nivekc1: double click on it
<foso> hey all, i forgot to ask, i wiped off my hd and cant get linux to recognize by mp3s, what do i need to dl?
<foso> using rhythm box
<DjViper> |_ocke: why use xmms when you've got Amarok ?
<ihateusernames> for my DNS server it says gives my routers ip adress, and in my router the DNS servers are set up, is that right? or in linux on my computer do i have to put them in again?
<nivekc1> i thought that only works if it is a .deb file
<nivekc1> what about other stuff
<jrib> nivekc1: that's what frostwire is
<charleseddy> ihateusernames: sounds correct...
<ihateusernames> yea...idk why its doing this
<nivekc1> well frostwire was a bad examplelol
<nivekc1> i installed that and cat get it to work still after three days
<jrib> nivekc1: you want to avoid not using APT.  What are you trying to install?
<charleseddy> ihateusernames: other computers on the network can still connect, i assume.  have you tried connecting with a live cd?
<|_ocke> DjViper, i dont like amarok
<nivekc1> well i was just wodering in general, but really i am trying to get my frostwire to work i thought maybe i was installing it wrong
<DjViper> ihateusernames: ping your trouble-pc from the windows pc for a while and check if its alive all the time
<DjViper> |_ocke: okay
<jrib> nivekc1: what happens when you type 'frostwire' ina  terminal?
<|_ocke> ive been using winamp and xmms since like winamp 1.0
<EnsignRedshirt> My new install of 7.04 uses UUIDs in fstab.  Where do those IDs come from?  Is there an "Idiot's Guide to UUIDs" somewhere?
<|_ocke> but regardless, wouldnt amarok have just as hard a time being on all desktops in beryl?
<jrib> !uuid > EnsignRedshirt (see the private message from ubotu)
<|_ocke> EnsignRedshirt, i hate those too
<nivekc1> idk let me install it again (i got rid of it) and ill try it
<|_ocke> !uuid > |_ocke
<|_ocke> i have no idea how they work either
<EnsignRedshirt> |_ocke: I don't hate them. I just don't know anything about them.
<foso> anyone? do i need codecs for mp3s?
<DjViper> |_ocke: why would you need it to be ON the desktop anyway?
<NeoGeo64> why does firefox need 80mb of ram
<fujin> EnsignRedshirt, /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<DjViper> |_ocke: amarok can be controlled through one little icon
<fujin> do an ls -la to see where they map to
<charleseddy> foso: yes you do.
<|_ocke> DjViper, so i dont have to switch desktops to change song/volume or see what is playing
<jrib> nivekc1: ok, but be sure to use my name when you reply or I'll miss it
<charleseddy> foso: depending on your locale, however, they are illegal to download.
<EnsignRedshirt> jrib, fujin: Thanks.
<foso> charleseddy, ok, where can i get them?
<|_ocke> plus ive always used it on all desktops so i want to continue that :P
<nivekc1> Starting FrostWire...
<nivekc1> Java exec found in PATH. Verifying...
<nivekc1> 1.4.2-02
<nivekc1> OOPS, your java version is too old [java = 1.4.2-02] 
<nivekc1> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.5.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<nivekc1> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/lib/  hierarchy
<nivekc1> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.5.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<Jordan-> So does anyone know how to get ubuntu working on Intel Core Duo ?
<Sergo> sorry, how can i stop apache?
<nivekc1> ls: /usr/java/j*: No such file or directory
<nivekc1> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/java/  hierarchy
<guille1983> hi, i got 7.04 with gnome, now i want to try xfce, do i have to uninstall gnome first or can i have both and have gdm to ask me what desktop enviroment to use ?
<nivekc1> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.5.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<jrib> !paste > nivekc1 (see the private message from ubotu)
<nivekc1> ls: /opt/j*: No such file or directory
<charleseddy> foso:  if you still take the risk, type automatix2 in a search engine, install it, and get the libmp3codecs
<nivekc1> JRIB: i got this               OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /opt/  hierarchy
<nivekc1> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.5.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<nivekc1> kevin@kevin-desktop:~$
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %nivekc1!*@*]  by jrib
<|_ocke> guille1983, no, just install xubuntu-desktop
<Flawless> shouldn't dmix be enabled by default in feisty? I can't play 2 sounds at once
<jrib> nivekc1: use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org , don't paste directly in the channel
<foso> charleseddy, what exactly is the risk?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %nivekc1!*@*]  by jrib
<|_ocke> guille1983, you can have as many wms installed as you want
<DjViper> |_ocke: right click on the xmms tab on your window list, check Always visible on workspace
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<nivekc1> oh sorry
<|_ocke> DjViper, that doesnt work
<guille1983> |_ocke: once a reboot my laptop.... what's next? is xfce going to be loaded by default?
<jrib> nivekc1: have you install java?
<nivekc1> it says my java is too old
<jrib> !java > nivekc1 (see the private message from ubotu)
<|_ocke> DjViper, thats the whole reason i ask :)
<charleseddy> foso: it's illegal in the sense that they're patented, and you're downloading for charge software for free.  which is a violation of copyright law.  fines, if you're caught.  same as downloading music, really.
<nivekc1> i just intalled java from add remove it ut runtime 5 it said
<charleseddy> foso: 'cept no riaa
<DjViper> |_ocke: hehe okay :)
<ihateusernames> alright ill try that, and if you mean other computers can connect to me as in shared folders, then yea, but ill try pinging now
<|_ocke> guille1983, itll be the default yeah, but just click on choose session to change it
<Flawless> shouldn't dmix be enabled by default in feisty? Or is some special magic sauce voodoo needed?
<jrib> nivekc1: try to use my name when you respond.  What does this command return (remember to use pastebin): apt-cache policy sun-java5-jre
<nivekc1> so if i download the newest one from java.com how do i install it
<foso> charleseddy, what do most ubuntu people do?
<guille1983> |_ocke: thanks, is it true that xfce consume less than gnome? my laptop is very old and ubuntu doesnt run fast
<|_ocke> guille1983, yeah much less
<Flawless> guille1983: yes, xfce is pretty light-weight
<Polyneux> Okay, things in system > Administration, don't work, it asks for my password one time and then says a mechanical device (sudo) prevents me from accessing. When I try to run it again the program doesnt even start.
<jrib> nivekc1: use APT to install java, don't download from java.com
<Flawless> guille1983: doesn't do as much, either
<|_ocke> the difference will be awesome
<charleseddy> foso: honestly, we just download it.  some are very purist and only use .ogg, but if you already have a media collection it's difficult to convert.
<nivekc1> what is APT
<tritium> Polyneux: sudo is not a mechanical device
<_Ahti> petr4: nivekc1: apt-get
<Don> hi people i installed VMware with automatix but i don't know runs
<|_ocke> Flawless, does just as much useful and commonly used stuff
<guille1983> |_ocke: Flawless: thank you i am going to try that
<m1r> guille1983 , try fluxbox
<Flawless> |_ocke: probably, yes
<nivekc1> so i ust type "apt-get java"
<jrib> nivekc1: synaptic is a frontend for APT - Advanced Packaging Tool
<charleseddy> nivekc1: apt is advanced package tool.  it downloads/installs software for ubuntu
<Flawless> |_ocke: But you can't argue that is does exactly as much.. :)
<|_ocke> guille1983, i was using xfce on this box until just last week because i only had 256mb ram and it was awesome
<jrib> nivekc1: no, read the link ubotu sent you
<guille1983> m1r: i tried fluxbox but it used to hang
<Flawless> |_ocke: That's a strength of xfce, in my book
<ihateusernames> i set it to ping me 10,000 times, so ill see where it is later, but if it times out, what do i do then?
<|_ocke> Flawless, mine too
<foso> charleseddy, thats what i thought, but thought i woul check, i am moving my mp3s from my xp to ubuntu
<foso> thanks
<habeeb> I'm getting a "Failed to load module 'mouse'" when trying to install Gutsy (X fails to start). Any ideas?
<|_ocke> Flawless, i dont like all sorts of crap going on in my cpu time and memory that im not using
<EnsignRedshirt> When I plug in a USB hard drive, is it automatically assigned a UUID? (Or rather, is each partition assigned a UUID?)  I'm not on my 7.04 computer now, so I can't "try it and see".
<Flawless> EnsignRedshirt: the UUID is calculated, not assigned
<charleseddy> foso: np.
<Flawless> EnsignRedshirt: and by calculated, I mean read.
<Flawless> EnsignRedshirt: it's per-partition, yes
<nivekc1> wow all that and it was so simple
<nivekc1> tank you
<Shaneras> mlr: look at the private window!
<Don> hi people i installed VMware with automatix but i don't know runs, any idea????
<nivekc1> so how can ifind a list of stuff that works with the apt-get command?
<jrib> !apt > nivekc1 (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> nivekc1: remember, synaptic is the same as apt-get but it has a gui
<jrib> Don: why would you use automatix to install it?  vmware is in the repositories
<blood> can i log in as root from the terminal?
<charleseddy> don: hit the keys alt+f2, then type vmware-player
<|_ocke> jrib, cause it does it :P
<jrib> !root > blood (see the private message from ubotu)
<PurpZeY_> !root
<EnsignRedshirt> Flawless: So when I plugin in a USB hard drive, the UUID's will show up in /dev/disk/by-uuid and in the output of blkid?
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Don> wait a momet
<FastZ_> blood, you could just use Sudo
<charleseddy> jrib: yea, sometimes it's easy to just, while you're in automatix, get stuff thats in the repositories.
<Shaneras> mlr: look at the private window!
<Don> not found
<jrib> !info vmware-player | Don
<ubotu> don: vmware-player: Free virtual machine player from VMware. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.2-2 (feisty), package size 11602 kB, installed size 31336 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<charleseddy> don: and it's nowhere in your applications menu?
<nivekc1> jrib: looks like everything went well and jave 6 was installed but it still says my java is too old?
<jrib> !multijava > nivekc1 (see the private message from ubotu)
<FastZ_> Don, if you are looking for a nice virtual machine software, look at VirtualBox
<Don> nothing
<jrib> Don: vmware doesn't end up in my menu either.  Just create a vmx, easyvmx.com and double click on the .vmx
<FastZ_> I'm not saying that VMWare is bad but VirtualBox is nice as well
<Don> thanks
<SoulinEther> hm, while on the subject... can anybody help me set up my network in qemu?
<Don> ubotu thnks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thnks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mariusz> helo guyes
<epp> I have a dual monitor setup, can i make each monitor show a workspace?
<mariusz> i suppose yes
<FastZ_> mariusz, where are you from?
<mariusz> :) im form Brunei
<mariusz> near australia :>
<epp> so can i?
<FastZ_> I know a guy who's name is Mariusz
<mariusz> and U?
<FastZ_> the States
<mariusz> from?
<nivekc1> jrib: wow its working thank you so much users like u are making my migration to linux seamless and i am very appreciative thanks again imma go enjoy now!
<jrib> nivekc1: great, glad it worked
<mariusz> is U'r name FastZ_?
<comphappy> I have two computers that i am working on setting up for an office, so there location is not perminate.  where they are located now there is no network. I have a wireless AP, and i can connect to it via my laptop, how can i get my laptop to share this connection via its lan
<epp> anyone heard of running dual monitors, each on a workspace?
<comphappy> yes what is your point
<matrax> hi
<ritual> hey Im trying to install ubuntu 7.04 on an older PC when the ubuntu desktop pops up the mouse pointer won't move.
<ritual> anyone know how to remedy this?
<SoulinEther> is it USB or PS2? or ... serial?
<matrax> i have ried to install realplay but no luck.. could someone help me?
<DjViper> ritual: check the cable... :P
<matrax> tried*
<comphappy> dont use realplayer use mplayer
<ritual> Djviper its fine, it works fine on the other OS
<nielsbosworth> when i type "df" i see my partitions, but there is no swap. Does that mean I am running without a swap-partition? tnk
<comphappy> or xine
<DjViper> ritual: usb?
<ritual> its umm.. the small circle kind lol
<DjViper> ps2
<SoulinEther> PS2
<matrax> comphappy - i got xine ad totem but wanted to watch some rmvb videos
<ritual> so whatcha think?
<Syndic4te> Hi all
<Syndic4te> I am drunk
<Syndic4te> I just wanted to say...
<Syndic4te> I love you guys for being so helpful.
<comphappy> matrax you can do it with xine and mplayer, u jusst need to isntall codecs
<Syndic4te> You've made Ubuntu really enjoyable for me.
<SoulinEther> hum
<EnsignRedshirt> Syndic4te: That's nice... here's some more helpful advice:  *don't* call your ex-girlfriend in your current state ;)
<Syndic4te> hahah
<Syndic4te> we are going to see fantastic four
<Syndic4te> with my family
<ritual> any ideas on the ps2 mouse situation?
<Syndic4te> anyways, take care
<Syndic4te> bye all
<matrax> comphappy - could you help tell me how to install them? I know it may be trivial but i`m on ubuntu for a cupledays now and still a bit confised
<matrax> confused
<comphappy> what file type are you wanting to play specificly
<mdious> nielsbosworth:  does "free" show any swap being used?
<jon__> hi
<SoulinEther> I hate people who are arrogant.
<matrax> .rmvb
<SoulinEther> doesn't anybody else?
<mdious> neilsbosworth:  check /etc/fstab and see if swap comes up in there, if so then check this link:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+bug/117897
<mdious> neilsbosworth:  actually that link is not so helpful...
<Tom47> does automatic login compromise security in any way other than physical access?
<comphappy> matrax read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2220415 and get the win32codecs see here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75278
<foso> charleseddy?
<DjViper> Tom47: afaik. no
<nielsbosworth> mdious: no. it shows a line with swap but 0 used
<comphappy> that first link may not be important
<matrax> thank you
<nielsbosworth> mdious: and 0 available
<Tom47> DjViper: i hoped not .....
<mdious> ritual:  someone suggested adding "psmouse.proto=imps" to grub boot line...
<foso> hey, sorry i was on here before and someone told me to get automatix2 to play mp3s
<nielsbosworth> mdious: I know that I have allocated a swap partition and i assumed that ubuntu would use it :-(
<PurpZeY_> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<NeoGeo64> Help... how can I tell if my copy of Ubuntu is genuine?
<mdious> lol
<jrib> NeoGeo64: check the md5sum of the iso?
<PurpZeY_> NeoGeo64: Where did you get it?
<NeoGeo64> Where can I download UGA (Ubuntu Genuine Advantage) ?
<DjViper> NeoGeo64: order a cd
<jrib> foso: what version of ubuntu?
<foso> jrib
<foso> feisty
<foso> he told me to get something else after i got that
<DjViper> NeoGeo64: very funny....
<NeoGeo64> DjViper, those CDs take forever to get here
<jrib> foso: just go to the file explorer (places -> home) and double click on an mp3
<SEOmoz> !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu
<NeoGeo64> ill order in may and get them in august
<PurpZeY_> NeoGeo64: Just download the ISO.
<Shaneras> Someone knows if counter strike run in Wine???
<SEOmoz> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<PurpZeY_> NeoGeo64: Plus it'd be hard to order them in May...
<NeoGeo64> I have a 19.9k dialup connection
<DjViper> Shaneras: yes it does, for some people
<jrib> NeoGeo64: buy a cd from amazon.com then
<NeoGeo64> Well, how much is it
<NeoGeo64> where can I find a ubuntu 7.04 keygen and activation crack
<jrib> NeoGeo64: or see if there is an active LoCo team in your area.  I'm not sure of the price, visit amazon.com to find out.  And stop with the nonsense please
<DjViper> lol
<foso> ok jrib, it plays in some window, but im trying to add my music folder to rhythm box
<Shaneras> Dj Viper: why only for some people?
<mdious> nielsbosworth:  maybe try running mkswap and setting it up manually?
<m1r> neogeo64 , i sell keygen and activation price for ubuntu for half price
<m1r> lol
<fujin> rofl
<DjViper> Shaneras: others might now have tried :P no seriously, it doesnt work for EVERYONE, but its probably one of the most worked on games for wine
<jrib> foso: that should work fine, restart rhythmbox maybe
<NeoGeo64> which is?
<NeoGeo64> whats half of zero
<Shaneras> mlr: look at the private window
<m1r> cant see m8
<m1r> are u registered user ?
<fujin> anyone had any experience with snd-hda-intel? I can't get any noise.
<foso> jrib, thanks
<minerale> Greetings, I am trying to install ubuntu, I put in the cd, click install, but it seems to stall right after I enter "english" in the dropdown, I hear the cd spinning but nothing happens, Is there a way to have it install from the command line ?
<nielsbosworth> mdious: Ok. mkswap seems to need the name of the device. How can i see the fs-type of a device... do you know?
<fujin> minerale, get the minimal cd
<foso> one more question from the noob for yall, trying to add this repository http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio feisty main >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<mdious> minerale:  have you checked the integrity of the cd's...i wasted days because i didn't do it :P
<mdious> neilsbosworth:  "mount" should do it
<foso> when i put that in the synaptic spot for adding the button wont let me click to add it
<ihateusernames> DJViper, ive had it pinging for a while now, average ping time is 5ms, and there was about 10-15 request timed out
<DjViper> foso: try adding a / at the end of the url
<mdious> nielsbosworth:  check /etc/fstab to see what number the swap partition is...I don't think mount will show it, well it doesn't on mine...
<minerale> fujin: how do I get the minimal cd? I only see 6.06 and 7.10
<comphappy> I have two computers that i am working on setting up for an office, so there location is not perminate.  where they are located now there is no network. I have a wireless AP, and i can connect to it via my laptop, how can i get my laptop to share this connection via its lan
<DjViper> ihateusernames: hmm, duration?
<ihateusernames> about 10 min
<foso> DjViper no, still not working
<mdious> comhappy:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<AzMoo> Hey, I'm having an issue with a server I've got that's authenticating on our AD Domain. On some mornings when I come in one of my shares will not let me in. It tells me that the group name could not be found, and log.winbindd says that "group ggWeb_admins in domain CMVHODOM does not exist". This morning I restarted samba a few times to no avail, waited a few minutes, came back and it was all good. Anybody know what's going on?
<nielsbosworth> mdious /dev/sda5 :-) tnx for the help - I'll try mkswap
<foso> wait think i got it DjViper
<mdious> nielsbosworth:  no worries, are you sure free shows no swap used?  Can't help you with mkswap sorry, never used it...I am very new :(
<mdious> neilsbosworth:  all the best with it
<DjViper> foso: did you?
<nielsbosworth> mdious: yup, sure. mkswap is for setting up swap, but the fstab looked like swap might be set up correctly. Inthe manpage for mkswap there is a reference to "swapon" a command to start uding it - ill try that first
<nielsbosworth> mdious: just FYI ;-)
<foso> DjViper i get a no pubkey error
<foso> i didnt have deb at the beginning
<mdious> neilsbosworth:  cheers :D
<DjViper> foso: are you using this tutorial? http://www.belutz.net/2007/05/11/installing-ubuntu-studio-theme/
<cormarrr> hola all, I just installed Ubuntu and I've got a question or two about getting WoW going, anyone got a sec?
<PurpZeY_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<SoulinEther> well, I've never set up WoW, but i have used wine a bit. how can i help you?
<ihateusernames> DJViper, right now, im able to chat in IRC, but firefox isnt loading any pages o.O
<foso> DjViper, this one http://csmonkey.com/blog/2007/06/04/how-to-install-ubuntu-studio-theme/
<DjViper> ihateusernames: that might be a dns thing, try pinging a known outside ip address
<cormarrr> I have WoW on my XP partition, can I just use WINE to access that - or do I have to re-install it under WINE?
<Polyneux> I think I messed around and removed administration rights for my account, anyway to get that back> e.e
<SoulinEther> DjViper, are you the djviper from OCRemix? :O
<joetheodd> This isn't really an ubuntu question, more technical, but maybe you'll know: If my room is generally cool, is it safe to remove the system fan from my computer? It's annoyingly loud. :P
<jrib> Polyneux: what does this command return:  groups
<joetheodd> Also, I generally have the side off my computer, so it doesn't do much with air control anyhow.
<nielsbosworth> joetheodd: odds are - no!
<PurpZeY_> cormarrr: Most likely need to reinstall...Unless you can set it up using NFS and then run it with wine, but that might be rought
<SoulinEther> cormarrr: you probably would want to copy it to your ~/.wine/drive_C
<Tom47> is ubuntuguide regarded positively by experienced folk in this channel?
<mdious> joetheodd:  maybe keep the side cover off....don't take the cpu fan off :P
<DjViper> SoulinEther: no?
<ihateusernames> im pinging google and im getting replies
<SoulinEther> DjViper: just wondering, lol
<Polyneux> jrib = elm ftpuser. I think I know what I did but I dont know how to undo it :/
<cormarrr> SoulinEther, So if I just drag it over then I should be OK?
<ihateusernames> average time 45ms
<nilweed> Hi, when switch to a new desktop using the desktop switcher on my panel, the panel and menubar disappears (until I switch back to desktop 1).  What is going on?  Everything was fine yesterday.  Even did a reboot.  Running feisty.  Can anybody help?
<SoulinEther> cormarrr: well, maybe. there are probably some registry values that won't get copied over though.
<jrib> Polyneux: add yourself to the "admin" group.  Restart the computer and choose "recovery mode" from the grub menu.  Then issue the following command: adduser YOUR_USERNAME admin
<SoulinEther> cormarrr: the best bet is to reinstall, unless that's not possible?
<ihateusernames> ok if i put in the DNS servers on my computer instead of my router for the DNS servers, you think it might make a difference?
<Polyneux> jrib I'll try that thank you
<cormarrr> SoulinEther, It is a slow download on my system is all
<PurpZeY_> cormarrr: I think SoulinEther has got a point...I think a reinstall of WoW is the way to go.
<SoulinEther> cormarrr: Ah... well....
<SoulinEther> cormarrr: you can try to copy it over
<foso> DjViper, im trying the tutorial you sent, but its not working either
<PurpZeY_> cormarrr: isn't WoW installed via CD?
<DjViper> foso: doing it manually?
<foso> it works more then i get an error, unable to lock the administration directory
<cormarrr> PurpZeY, I've read that it doesn't install well under WINE via the CD'
<foso> i tried adding the repository manually in synaptic DjViper
<PurpZeY_> cormarrr: How would you install it via download?
<cormarrr> PurpZeY, The forums recommend downloading the 2GB from Blizzard's site, just slow for me
<PurpZeY_> cormarrr: I'd bite the bullet and follow them forums...
<DjViper> foso: do it as described in the tutorial I gave you
<PurpZeY_> cormarrr: Just my opinion.
<IndyGunFreak> cormarrr: what are you tring to download?
<cormarrr> PurpZeY, Yeah, that is what I'll do - just seeing if anyone else had thoughts
<mdious> ihateusernames:  what sort of router do you have...i have heard of problems with the dns side of things on...linksys I think it was...
<cormarrr> IndyGunFreak, Trying to get WoW running
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok.
<ihateusernames> its a netgear wgr614 v4
<foso> DjViper, im trying, maybe the problem is it says edit etc/apt/source
<foso> i dont know what that means
<niuq> how can i disable tapping of my touchpad?
<DjViper> foso: do you know how to use the command line?
<foso> DjViper, im trying to learn
<vilefridge> In leu of Dell Ubuntu notebooks being available for Canadian residents, I was wondering if anyone could recommend a laptop that is highly compatible with Ubuntu.  I don't mind messing with a few settings to get things functioning (sound, wireless).  I've looked through the laptoptesting pages and hardwaresupportmachienslaptops page, but it looks very incomplete..
<foso> i entered that first line starting with deb
<Jordan-> I've just had a big problem with Dell and Ubuntu
<Jordan-> Actually just about to send back my laptop.
<DjViper> foso: do this in the commandline: pico /etc/apt/sources.list then hit enter
<Jordan-> Well, Dell and Linux in general, with these Intel Core Duo chips
<DjViper> foso: then using your arrowkeys, scroll down to the bottom of the file and add the line form the tutorial
<DjViper> foso: hit ctrl+x and answer yes, and hit enter
<Polyneux> jrib: the trick worked =D Thanks.
<PurpZeY_> Jordan-: ??
<vilefridge> Jordan: what issues are you having?
<DjViper> foso: you might have to do this as root, if so add "sudo" before "pico etc... blah"
<niuq> there is any way to disable tapping from my touchpad it's really annoying
<DjViper> niuq: you could disable it alltogether?
<foso> DjViper, that line is already there
<niuq> DjViper: what do you mean?
<Jordan-> PurpZey
<Jordan-> I can't even install Ubuntu
<DjViper> foso: okay, do the next step then
<Jordan-> ./bin/sh tty thing
<DjViper> niuq: do you use it?
<Jordan-> It won't get me to install @ all.
<niuq> DjViper: yes i do, i dont even have a mouse
<Jordan-> Then, I tried a few other distributions
<jrib> Polyneux: great, you will probably want to add yourself to all the common groups too.  I don't have a list handy, but here are the groups I am part of and if a group does not exist on your computer, then it is something I added myself: adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev netdev lpadmin powerdev scanner admin kvm gnomedev
<DjViper> niuq: okay
<Jordan-> I successfully installed 3 of them, but all with problems. Some not detecting network cards, some not dealing with display properly.
<niuq> DjViper: could you help me out?
<Jordan-> PurpZeY_ Any ideas on the /bin/sh can't start tty job control?
<Jordan-> Seen many bug requests about it
<jabickett52> !acrobat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acrobat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jordan-> But no fixes apparently
<jabickett52> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<IndyGunFreak> !adobe
<foso> DjViper, when i control x and then say yes then enter it says error writing permission dnied
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adobe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DjViper> foso: you need to do it as root, read up
<EnsignRedshirt> foso: Are you editing a file with nano?  It sounds like you didn't use sudo in front of the nano command.
<ihateusernames> internets still not working...
<Jordan-> vilefridge - Any ideas ?
<jabickett52> !win32codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32codecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DjViper> ihateusernames: did you try to ping an outside ip?
<IndyGunFreak> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ihateusernames> yea, i said i tried google
<DjViper> ihateusernames: ah okay, what happened?
<ihateusernames> i got replies
<codecaine> how can you mount an external harddrive by id?
<DjViper> ihateusernames: 100%?
<ihateusernames> yea
<DjViper> ihateusernames: weird
<ihateusernames> i dont get how irc is working but i cant load pages
<ihateusernames> sometimes when i do disable wireless, then enable it again...it starts to work, but randomly it will stop working
<niuq> there is anyway to disable tapping from my touchpad, i am using a latitud d610 Dell
<DjViper> ihateusernames: irc is connected already, websites are not...
<PurpZeY_> niuq: System --> Prefs --> Mouse
<DjViper> niuq: did you try to search for help? I tried and found some stuff on that subject...
<PurpZeY_> niuq: System --> Prefs --> **Touch-pad**
<Jordan-> niuq Did you have any problems installing Ubuntu?
<Jordan-> I have latitude D830
<Jordan-> can't get it working
<Jordan-> Get a /bin/sh tty job control error
<vbabiy> Hey gusy
<vbabiy> guys*
<vbabiy> and gals
<ihateusernames> how can i get websites to load..
<niuq> DjViper: i just found help but not really helpfull
<foso> DjViper i got through the first few steps but cant get 4 or 5 to work
<vbabiy> ihateusernames: what do you mean
<m1r> i need mkinitramfs for compiling kernel, what i need install for it ?
<ihateusernames> my wifi is connected, but my internet isnt working
<ihateusernames> and all my settings are right
<DjViper> niuq: ok
<DjViper> foso: ok?
<vbabiy> ihateusernames: paste a ifconfig in a pastebin
<nman> Hey\
<vbabiy> hey nman
<ihateusernames> ok
<niuq> DjViper: the on i found let me disable tapping while i am writing, pretty cool actually, but i'd like to disable it all the time
<rafael> hey
<nman> Is there any way to update from Ubuntu 5.04 without downloading/installing the ISO off the website?
<jrib> !upgrade > nman (see the private message from ubotu)
<foso> im still getting unable to lock /var/lib etc....
<niuq> PurpZeY_: i do not have that option
<vbabiy> nman: i am not sure but is there something in the update manager
<nman> This machine is REALLY old.. and I've had it sitting doing nothing and got it up and running noticed ubuntu 5.04 was installed on it.
<arpegius> anyone know of a comprehensive xorg config i could try for my out of the box ubuntu install? after the kernel boots and it looks like the screen rez is about to change, my lcd goes blank
<Polyneux> Where do you find .wine? >.>
<vbabiy> I have never updated from that old
<niuq> Jordan-: i did not have problems installing ubuntu
<Jordan-> Do you have the Intel Core Duo chip?
<PurpZeY_> niuq: Try installing qsynaptics it's a touchpad management program
<nman> vbabiy, Update manager said it's no longer supported =(
<guille1983> when i was on my university i had to configure my laptop to connect to a proxy server, now that i am at home when I try to use aptitude it tries to reach first that proxy, i tried to disable all proxy connections but it insist on using a proxy :S please help
<niuq> Jordan-:  no, i do not
<Jordan-> Ok, I think that's the problem then
<DjViper> foso: lock what?
<vbabiy> nman: i think you will have to download the new iso
<ihateusernames> vbabiy, is it okay if i send it in a private chat, i cant load any sites..
<vbabiy> ihateusernames: yea sure
<dino> my hp nx6325 is running slow on battery power. How to resolve this problem?
<foso> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<foso> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<niuq> Jordan-: not sure...
<nman> vbabiy, owned+9
<vbabiy> arpegius: hey what kind of card do you have
<nman> vbabiy, owned =(
<niuq> PurpZeY_: okay, i will install touchpad manager
<arpegius> vbabiy: ati radeon
<vbabiy> arpegius: what model
<vbabiy> nman: what do you mean
<dino> I'll appreciate any help
<arpegius> vbabiy: Radeon X800PRO
<dino> my hp nx6325 is running slow on battery power. How to resolve this problem?
<nman> vbabiy, Thanks for the update website
<nman> Going to try it now
<ihateusernames> how did we register user names again?
<niuq> PurpZeY_: i will install tpconfig, i hope is the same thing
<arpegius> vbabiy: ringin bells?
<PurpZeY_> niuq: Uhm. Do as you wish, I recommend qsynatpics
<vbabiy> arpegius: can you paste you xorg
<dino> my hp nx6325 is running slow on battery power. How to resolve this problem?
<vbabiy> also you can try install the binary driver for ATI from the terminal
<myth> hi i have a question... i have a haupaue (sorry i can't spell it right) cable decoder card and it came with a remote control... i installed nothing and the remote control works does anybody know where the config file might be so that i can customize some of the button events.  The ir receiver comes up as /dev/input/event3
<niuq> PurpZeY_: why is that?
<dino> anybody knows to fix problem
<vbabiy> nman: also if you need to order a cd ubuntu will ship you one for free https://shipit.ubuntu.com/ takes a little while
<PurpZeY_> niuq: B/C I don't know what that other package is, and I've used qsynaptics and seen it work for a lot of other people.
<foso> DjViper, did you see my error?
<trenq> hey guys
<kafran> which WM Gnome use?
<DjViper> foso: no
<trenq> you know how much better ubuntu is than vista?
<foso> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<foso> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<foso>  DjViper
<vbabiy> kafran: metacity
<PurpZeY_> niuq: I'm not saying the one you want to install is not good. I am just saying, this is what I know.
<joetheodd> After upgrading from breezy to dapper, my X server won't start. What do I type on the console to reconfigure it?
<niuq> PurpZeY_: hehe, i actually install it and it worked, thank you so much
<guille1983> when i was on my university i had to configure my laptop to connect to a proxy server, now that i am at home when I try to use aptitude it tries to reach first that proxy, i tried to disable all proxy connections but it insist on using a proxy :S please help
<trenq> i had vista on my laptop and it annoyed me over 1/1000 second
<kafran> vbabiy: thx
<arpegius> vbabiy: should be in /etc/X11/? xorg.conf ? nothing's there for some reason. had to boot the machine into rescue mode to ssh into it... if that makes a difference.
<jrib> !xconfig > joetheodd (see the private message from ubotu)
<Polyneux> Can anyone link to an updated proftpd guide?
<PurpZeY_> niuq: Sweet.
<trenq> than ubuntu made me love linux 4evah
<jrib> guille1983: how did you setup the proxy?
<DjViper> foso: you'll have to google that one, sorry
<vbabiy> arpegius: well that is your first problem give me one sec I will give you a direction on how to reconfigure x
<niuq> PurpZeY_: btw how it works circular scrolling?
<guille1983> jrib: on firefox and system-preferences-proxies
<arpegius> while i'm in recovery mode i'd love to just disable X altogether. vbabiy would that be easier?
<avis> i just installed xserver-xorg-video-intel.  do i need to do something to initate this xserver ?
<jrib> guille1983: you tried starting a new terminal after tweaking system -> preferences -> proxies?
<myth> anybody know where the config files are for system installed devices (like an IR remote but... wherever the sys files are stored)
<zerro> hi is the some one that want to help us with at network problem betwin to ubuntu pc .. ??
<arpegius> vbabiy: i'd just like to ssh into the box for all intents and purposes
<guille1983> jrib: nop, but let me try that, if it works i will say I dont like that
<vbabiy> arpegius: well what exactly are are you trying to do with this machine
<arpegius> vbabiy: raw storage. have it up and running just to samba into it.
<vbabiy> arpegius: well then i suggest you go download ubuntu server and install that it will not install a GUI
<ihateusernames> vbabiy, here you go http://rafb.net/p/9epLjg82.html
<ihateusernames> sorry that took long, internet problems ;)
<guille1983> jrib: ok, it worked, I dont like that, debian does not behave like that :(
<arpegius> vbabiy: if i just remove the x packages though?
<vbabiy> arpegius: not exactly sure what package would have to be removed
<jrib> guille1983: it shouldn't happen again, you started the terminal with the proxy set so it inherited those settings
<foso> DjViper i think i might be able to install the theme from synaptic
<m1r> any tip for mkinitramfs ?
<foso> thanks for your help DjViper
<maiko> qualcuno parla italiano?
<vbabiy> ihateusernames: your wifi does not have ip.. so you can't get on online
<zerro> hello ?
<maiko> qualcuno parla italiano?
<maiko> qualcuno parla italiano?
<jrib> !it | maiko
<ubotu> maiko: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<guille1983> jrib: ok, thanks
<ihateusernames> what do you mean
<DjViper> foso: np
<h1st0> !ask > zerro
<vbabiy> ihateusernames: there is no ip as-singed to you wifi card
<m1r> !mkinitramfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkinitramfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ihateusernames> its 192.168.123.2 isnt it
<__mikem> that looks like a private ip address
<vbabiy> ihateusernames: o sorry i didnt see ath0
<vbabiy> one seck
<joetheodd> jrib: thanks
<vbabiy> ihateusernames: what driver are you using for you wireless card
<vbabiy> or what kind of card are you running
<ihateusernames> Atheros Hardware Access Layer (HAL), in Restricted Drivers
<krznpsk> i just swapped my IDE cd-rw drive with a dvd+-rw drive and ubuntu doesn't seem to recognizing it.  when i try browsing to "CD-ROM 1" in file browser i get "[mntent] : warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<krznpsk> mount: special device /dev/cdrom does not exist"
<zerro> hlst0: well the main pc have to networks one is for internet dhcp and the other is for my laptop static ip and we use firestarter, have also shared some folders in smb and we can see it, the ping works oki but when laptop go on firefox there is nothing happening
<krznpsk> is there something else i have to do to install the drive?
<vbabiy> ihateusernames: can you ping any servers
<vbabiy> like google.com
<ihateusernames> yea, pinging works, but it wont load pages
<dino> my hp nx6325 is running slow on battery power. How to resolve this problem?
<vbabiy> ihateusernames: so your dns is working
<vbabiy> ihateusernames: this beats me I am not sure
<tyoc> hey people how do I start in single user mode (console) Ubuntu
<tyoc> and then turn back to multi user graphics mode???
<dino> my hp nx6325 is running slow on battery power. How to resolve this problem?
<ihateusernames> can it be a driver issue?
<vbabiy> ihateusernames: that what i am thinking
<vbabiy> what kinda of card is this
<ihateusernames> atheros
<Pelo> tyoc, http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/unleashed/
<ihateusernames> dunno exact model
<Pelo> ihateusernames,   lspci
<tyoc> Pelo, Im not able to open http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/unleashed/
<ihateusernames> thats a driver Pelo?
<tyoc> I remmember taht was something about modify /etc/inittab
<vbabiy> ihateusernames: no its a command
<Pelo> ihateusernames,  no it list your pci devices
<vbabiy> run that in you terminal
<tyoc> but Ubuntu apparently dosent have it???
<ihateusernames> oh ok
<SpiderMan> hello
<Pelo> tyoc,  looks like it is down, sorry,  I thought you could get the infor you needed from it
<vbabiy> Pelo: can you give ihateusernames a hand I am not sure whats wrong
<vbabiy> SpiderMan: Hello
<NineTails> hey
<Pelo> vbabiy, I doudt I can help but what the hel
<ihateusernames>  Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg
<Pelo> ihateusernames,  what is your issue ?
<ihateusernames> there you go
<NineTails> confidential
<tyoc> I see there is a command called runlevel!!!
<ihateusernames> internet isnt working on wireless
<tyoc> how to use it??
<ihateusernames> i can connect to my network, but websites dont load
<tyoc> or wich number I put to get in single user console mode
<Pelo> tyoc,  man runlevel
<tyoc> lol, yea XD
<jrib> tyoc: what do you want do exactly?
<Pelo> !wifi | ihateusernames  I assume you tried this stuff ?
<ubotu> ihateusernames  I assume you tried this stuff ?: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tyoc> lol, yea XD
<tyoc> Install new NVIDIA drivers
<tyoc> in the page they are at....
<lufis> Can someone clarify this issue with cdrecord/cdrtools i have?
<tyoc> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.09-pkg1.run
<ihateusernames> i would if i can get to google
<Pelo> lufis,  we'd need to know the issue first
<vbabiy> lufis: what issue are you having
<ihateusernames> let me get my other computer
<tyoc> where ubuntu repos have NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run
<SpiderMan> i don't know. I think i should rtfm first but anyways, a friend of mine had a problem with the display of his Dell Espiron E1505 (http://www.dell.com/open) he subsequently corrected it with some software tweak. I wanted to know if the problem is in many (or ALL) the DELL laptops with Ubuntu preinstalled.
<vbabiy> ihateusernames: how are you in the irc channel using wifi?
<voici> tyoc: init 1
<tyoc> thx
<lufis> ;) well... whatever backend Gnomebaker and K3B uses is messing up on my drive. I'd like to install the latest version of whatever it is, but I have no idea what it uses because cdrecord has been forked 9 ways to sunday
<ihateusernames> i dont know haha
<ihateusernames> thats what im saying
<ihateusernames> chatting i can, websites no
<ihateusernames> idk, doesnt make sense
<tyoc> brb people, hope dont trash the system XD
<krznpsk> i just added an IDE DVD+-RW drive to my pc and it doesn't seem to be detecting it.  do i need to edit fstab for this?
<ihateusernames> i have no firewall too, so thats not a issue
<vbabiy> ihateusernames: are you using firefox
<ihateusernames> yes
<Pelo> ihateusernames,  you can use your wireless for chat but not for browsing ?  sound like a firewall issue to me , but I can'T realy help
<ihateusernames> i have no firewall
<MisterZC> krznpsk, no. The hardware should be detected
<ihateusernames> so yea
<lufis> ihateusernames: have you tried another browser?
<MisterZC> but if you want to use a CD / DVD in it
<MisterZC> then you'll have to edit fstab.
<ihateusernames> ill try another browser right now
<SpiderMan> ok
<vbabiy> ihateusernames: runt his cmd sudo iptables -L
<krznpsk> misterzc: could you help me through this?  i am not really familiar with that file
<monkey89> is anyone using pidgin that knows how to make the tray icon regular size?
<Pelo> ihateusernames, you have a firewall , we all do , it is called netfilter
<SpiderMan> I am using Pidgin
<MisterZC> jrzit's located at /etc/fstab
<MisterZC> basically, it contains mount points
<vbabiy> ihateusernames: also what error are you getting on firefox
<PurpZeY_> monkey89: regular size?
<MisterZC> you have to set up a mount point that points to your device ID that your new drive uses
<SpiderMan> sorry
<ihateusernames> what am i looking for in sudo iptables -L
<monkey89> it's extra large... i can take a screenshot and put it up in a sec, but it seems other people have this same issue
<MisterZC> I'm not entirely sure how to do it myself, I'm a linux newb :(
<krznpsk> misterzc: i am looking at the file in gedit ... how do i find the device ID?
<krznpsk> oic
<vbabiy> ihateusernames: i need to see what is listed
<MisterZC> krznpsk
<MisterZC> type dmesg|grep <manafacturer name here>
<ihateusernames> so pastebin?
<SpiderMan> I am a newbie too!
<PurpZeY_> monkey89: I don't have it....if someone else does, deal with them, otherwise post a screen-shot.
<MisterZC> in a cli
<greenhobo21> MisterZC, I am a Linux newb myself.
<MisterZC> that should list the device and where it's located
<lufis> I think ubuntu is using debian's fork "cdrtools"
<lufis> but i'm never sure
<MisterZC> or try dmesg|grep "ATAPI" to see if that helps you find it
<krznpsk> misterzc: can't find it (manufacturer is lg) ... i scanned through dmesg and didn't find it
<MisterZC> the entire output?
<lufis> but the cdrkit website has no releases... what the heck?
<ihateusernames> btw, theres no errors in firefox
<MisterZC> after you installed it did you set it up in your system BIOS?
<lufis> oh, nvm,. spoke too soon
<MisterZC> set the jumpers correctly and all that?
<vbabiy> ihateusernames: then what is it say that you can't open pages
<vbabiy> ihateusernames: or pm me
<krznpsk> misterzc: it's possible i did something wrong, i guess i will check that again
<ihateusernames> it just doenst load
<MisterZC> ok
<ihateusernames> and sometimes a timed out
<ihateusernames> but mostly just wont load
<monkey89> here
<monkey89> http://img294.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bigpidginiconkt1.png
<imbecile> Hi everyone! I was wondering if someone knew the name something for copying entire websites to a hd
<ihateusernames> http://rafb.net/p/YWiygS99.html
<MisterZC> wget
<SpiderMan> maybe a connection problem?
<MisterZC> I don't know how to use it to copy a website, but you can. Check man to see if there's a way to follow and download any links it finds
<PurpZeY_> monkey89: How is that not regular size?
<ihateusernames> vbabiy, did you get the link?
<SpiderMan> you can use firefox with extension like Scrapbook or DownThemAll!
<SpiderMan> MisterZC
<imbecile> MisterZC:  thanks
<monkey89> PurpZeY_, I know it's hard to see, but it's bigger than usual
<vbabiy> ihateusernames: yeah one sec
<Kardi1> hi gang, anyone here know much about modems and ubuntu?
<SpiderMan> you are welcome
<MisterZC> here: http://www.jim.roberts.net/articles/wget.htmlhttp://www.jim.roberts.net/articles/wget.html
<MisterZC> erm
<SpiderMan> you can use some externam modems with ubuntu
<MisterZC> yeah. Just copy that in to your browser
<imbecile> SpiderMan:  thank you too
<PurpZeY_> monkey89: That is bizarre, maybe someone in #pidgin knows....I have no idea...It doesn't look particularly bigger to me.
<SpiderMan> you are welcome, inbecile
<ihateusernames> im downloading Epiphany now, ill see if a different web browser makes a difference
<Kardi1> i have one that is a hardware modem but ubuntu can't see it. what frustrates me is that sidux can see this modem
<SpiderMan> yes, the Pidgin room folks are very kind.
<MisterZC> use wget --mirror and it'll recursively follow and download all links for you
<SpiderMan> Seamonkey??
<MisterZC> thus creating a copy of the site on your local disk :)
<vbabiy> ok ihateusernamesgive me a sec to get this right
<SpiderMan> you are downloading?? Ihateusername? then please ignore my previous comments. thanks
<ihateusernames> web pages dont load, but i just downloaded the web browser, wierd man, im lost
<Kardi1> lol
<MisterZC> -afk
<vbabiy> ihateusernames: ok
<vbabiy> ihateusernames: run this in a terminal sudo iptables -F
<gore-> I can't seem to get my wireless working in feisty
<vbabiy> ihateusernames: this will flush all firewall rules
<vbabiy> ihateusernames: and then try your browsers
<SpiderMan> gtg
<vbabiy> SpiderMan: cya
<_Ahti> gore: What card is it? Installed the drivers yet? What do you think is the issue?
<SpiderMan> cya
<noelferreira> how can i tell xorg to use to diferent resolutions. one to my laptop and another one to my output screen?
<gore-> well feisty and gutsy both seem to recognize it right off the bat
<noelferreira> how can i tell xorg to use two diferent resolutions. one to my laptop and another one to my output screen?
<vbabiy> gore-: what card
<gore-> let me look it up
<vbabiy> gore-: run lspci
<_Ahti> gore-: What is the issue though, be more specific, "my wireless doesn't seem to work" isn't quite good enough
<ihateusernames_> vbabiy, that killed my internet completly
<ihateusernames_> im on the other computer now
<_Ahti> ihateusernames: Lol, i was going to point out that your still here :P
<vbabiy> ihateusernames_: did you do a reboot
<nivekc1> how do i change my GDM theme?
<ihateusernames_> ill do that now
<vbabiy> nivekc1: system > admin > login screen
<_Ahti> nivekc1: System -> Administration -> Login screen
<vbabiy> window not screen
<_Ahti> vbabiy: beat me to it...
<vbabiy> _Ahti: lol
<_Ahti> vbabiy: :)
<vbabiy> also ihateusernames try to run iptables -L again when it boots up and see what is says
<nivekc1> very nice thank you
<vbabiy> nivekc1: np
<Kardi1> how can i get ubuntu to recognize my modem? I have done the scanModem thang
<noelferreira> how can i tell xorg to use two diferent resolutions. one to my laptop and another one to my output screen?
<ihateusernames_> vbabiy, nope, still geting Server not found in Firefo
<ihateusernames_> fox*
<vbabiy> ihateusernames what does your iptables -L look like
<tck> what is the linux module or serial drivers?
<tck> generic_serial / set_serial.c ?
<tck> anyone know?
<tck> *for
<ihateusernames_> i cant copy paste it
<Gnea> !pastebin | ihateusernames_
<ubotu> ihateusernames_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ihateusernames> ill try to type it i guess, Chain Input (policy Accept) then Chain Forward and Chain Output
<gore-> I have a dell wireless 1350
<ihateusernames> i know, im on a diff comp
<Gnea> so?
<ihateusernames> the comp with linux has no internet
<gore-> feisty seems to recognize the card but it doesn't seem to work
<Gnea> oh.
<Gnea> ihateusernames: sounds like a DNS issue
<ihateusernames> vbabiy, wait i refreshed and its working
<Kardi1> anybody in here know anything about modems?
<Gnea> Kardi1: yes
<PurpZeY_> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<__mikem> Kardi1, I know they help you get online
<vbabiy> ihateusernames: so you go a site now
<ihateusernames> it works, sites load
<ihateusernames> :)
<xenex> How do you make synaptic use icon themes and such? I forgot.
<Kardi1> i've done the scan modem thing and it doesn't work
<ihateusernames> thank you!
<vbabiy> hey paste you iptables for me to see
<ihateusernames> me? lol
<vbabiy> iptables -L
<vbabiy> yeah ihateusernames
<ihateusernames> ok, let me get on IRC on the other comp, brb
<Kardi1> i've tried everything that the help suggests and ubuntu still does not see my modem
<Gnea> what modem?
<Kardi1> trendnet 560X external hardware
<__mikem> bet you anything its a winmodem problem
<Gnea> plugged in via usb or serial?
<Kardi1> serial port
<nivekc1> is there an irc room to help me with just vsual customizing questions?
<Gnea> __mikem: $50 says you're wrong.
<D0wN> Anyone know of a way to get the Xbox Vision Cam to work on Ubuntu?
<PurpZeY_> nivekc1: #ubuntu-effects
* Gnea places it on the table
<vbabiy> nivekc1: what are you trying to do
<Kardi1> $5000
<nivekc1> thanks
<Gnea> lol
<Gnea> Kardi1: com1 or com2?
<Kardi1> com 1
<Gnea> have you tried minicom?
<Kardi1> what is this minicom?
<Gnea> apt-cache show minicom
<ttuttle> Kardi1: It's a terminal program.
<Kardi1> typed as you have Gnea?
<Gnea> yes
<ihateusernames> hey vbabiy, irc isnt loading....
<vbabiy> ihateusernames: are pages
<ihateusernames> yea
<ihateusernames> hahaha
<vbabiy> ihateusernames: lol
<vbabiy> what is it say when you are trying to load irc
<ihateusernames> just Connecting to irc://freenode/
<ihateusernames> nt else
<Kardi1> ok, it ran, now what?
<dbzdeath[lappy] > a friend is trying to install a package (linux-wlan-ng) on the live cd but it just freezes the entire system does anyone know what might be causing that?
<krznpsk> ok, my dvd drive is definitely configured properly in my BIOS, but it is not showing up in dmesg as far as i can tell.  what is wrong?
<vbabiy> ihateusernames: its irc.freenode.net
<Bourne> Hi Anyone here would help me transcript the "Superman Theme Song" from YouTube? I just need a few lines... please help me english speakers...
<ihateusernames> yea i didnt type the rest lol
<vbabiy> o
<ihateusernames> ok
<ihateusernames> now it did
<krznpsk> is it possible that the drive isn't compatible with linux?
<ihateusernames> 3 min later..
<Gnea> Bourne: wrong channel.
<Kardi1> Gnea?
<Gnea> Kardi1: did you read it?
<ihateusernames> im on linux right now
<Gnea> Kardi1: you should install it: apt-get install minicom
<simon444> hi
<c01100011> is there a package for cairo dock / gnome dock ?
<Gnea> then run it as root
<ihateusernames> what was the command again?
<Gnea>  /server irc.freenode.net
<simon444> I am getting this error when opening an avi file in totem: Could not determine type of stream.
<vbabiy> ihateusernames: sudo iptables -L
<simon444> I have the redistricted files installed
<Gnea> simon444: in a terminal, type this: file filename.avi (obviously, replace filename with the real filename)
<ihateusernames> http://rafb.net/p/6UtyQF81.html
<simon444> ok
<vbabiy> ok ihateusernames you should be good now
<simon444> Gnea, ... .avi: data
<ihateusernames> ok
<Gnea> simon444: ok, it's not an .avi file then
<ihateusernames> it seems to be working, if it goes out again. i know who to ask :) lol
<vbabiy> ihateusernames: for some reason some program or a firewall had setup a bunch of rules and this was not allowing you to access the pages
<simon444> Gnea, 0___o
<ihateusernames> i had firestarter installed
<ihateusernames> but took it out
<ihateusernames> guess it was that
<vbabiy> ihateusernames: ok Enjoy
<ihateusernames> thanks
<ctkroeker> Any ideas for Voip on LTSP
<Kardi1> bloody hell
<Gnea> simon444: it's true. just remove it, forget it existed and find another.
<drginny> is there a list of compatible wireless cards for ubuntu?
<simon444> it is an avi
<Gnea> !wireless | drginny
<ubotu> drginny: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<simon444> I watched it on my windows box
<Gnea> simon444: no it's not.
<Gnea> .avi files don't show up as raw data
<simon444> Gnea, I know that
<Gnea> unless the header has been removed or modified
<ctkroeker> anyone get Skype to work on a edubuntu thin client?
<krznpsk> i have installed a new dvd+-rw, GSA-H55L is the model, it is listed in my BIOS configuration screen, but it is not showing up in dmesg.  what can be wrong?
<Gnea> simon444: well, you *could* try with xine or mplayer, but if it won't play, then it's probably DRM
<simon444> k
<gbw> hello, using openldap with self signed certificate is not good, since the private key is included in the certificate which will be transported to all OpenLDAP client machines. The cacert.pem doesnt contain private key, does it?
<tekelala> hi
<tekelala> i have problems reading burned DVDs
<tekelala> can someone help me?
<beta-guy> I installed Ubuntu on my PS3, how can I change the display druver?
<beta-guy> driver
<drginny> whats the best supported wireless card for b/g ?
<Gnea> tekelala: burned from what?
<tekelala> burned from my previous windows system
<drginny> if i have to buy one?
<Gnea> drginny: 'best' is really... shortsighted and dumb, it depends where you are and your situation
<budmang> Just installed feisty. Everything minus sound works on my toshiba laptop. I think I remember last time having to install extra alsa stuff? anyone help me?
<Kilroo> drginny: Not the one I've got. Stay away from Softgate.
<tekelala> i am new in ubuntu
<simon444> Gnea, No demuxer found - stream format not recognised.
<drginny> Gnea: best supported then for ubuntu/debian?
<simon444> Gnea, any idea what that error is about?
<tonyyarusso> Gaim is doing something strange for me.  When I have a conversation open on workspace 3 for instance, and am looking at firefox on workspace 2, when I get a new message in the gaim conversation I get a bold, flashing "attention" item in the window list of gnome-panel on all workspaces, such as 2 where gaim has no business being, until I view the unread message on workspace 3, rather than just giving the notification on wkspc 3 where it belo
<tekelala> gnea: burned from my previous windows system, i am new in ubuntu
<drginny> i thought the edimax ones would be
<Gnea> simon444: it's probably DRM then, it'll never play in linux unless you can get WMP to run in wine/cedega
<drginny> they look hit and miss
<simon444> ok
<drginny> ralink 2500 chipset was supposed to be good i thought
<Gnea> tonyyarusso: that's not strange, it's completely normal operation
<tonyyarusso> Gnea: Seems counterintuitive to me, since no other app does it.  Regardless, how can I get rid of it (as I find it annoying)?
<Gnea> tonyyarusso: you could probably look into configuring gaim not to do that
<Gnea> !dvd > tekelala
<logos34> budmang: there's a 'comprehensive' sound guide in forums that'll sort you
<drginny> Gnea:  why is it short sighted to want a wireless card that is well-supported by the community?
<simon444> bye
<budmang> logos34, link?
<tekelala> Gnea: yes, i can't read a DVD with my backup
<Gnea> tekelala: yes, check your PM
<logos34> budmang: just a sec, i'll get it
<budmang> logos34, thank you very much.
<tekelala> Gnea: sorry Gnea, what is my PM?
<Gnea> tekelala: private message
<Gnea> tekelala: oh wait, you're not identified you didn't get the message.
<Kardi1> Gnea, minicom could not find modem
<Gnea> Kardi1: it's gonna bet on /dev/ttyS0
<Gnea> be*
<Kardi1> in sidux the modem is at /dev/modem
<drginny> Gnea:  there must be chipsets that are better supported than others . . .
<Gnea> drginny: i would have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs and judge for yourself
<Gnea> drginny: your best bet is to use a non-ndiswrapper card
<drginny> gnea: right
<Gnea> drginny: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported?highlight=%28WifiDocs%29%7C%28AND%29%7C%28ManufacturerModel%29
<estebanbianchi> hello people
<estebanbianchi> i need some help..
<__mikem> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<estebanbianchi> ok, thanks
<estebanbianchi> i need a list of repos for breeexy
<tekelala> Gnea: I am really a newbie in all this ubuntu thing, i have red a lot of forums about the problem, I think taht the problem should be the DMA, but I can't fix the problem
<Gnea> !repos | estebanbianchi
<ubotu> estebanbianchi: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<__mikem> !easysource | estebanbianchi
<ubotu> estebanbianchi: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<logos34> budmang: comin up (it's here somewhere)...
<Gnea> tekelala: so you've installed a libdvdcss2 that will playback any dvd?
<estebanbianchi> uh thanks pepleo
<estebanbianchi> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<__mikem> Who ever said noone will be there to help you if you use open source software :P
<tekelala> Gnea: yes i did it
<budmang> logos34, no problem im scanning for your reply.
<drginny> Gnea: it says Ralink RT2500/RT2400 and Realtek RTL8180 chipsets
<nivekc1> anyone know how to fix an icon that doesnt display?
<Gnea> drginny: is that all?
<tekelala> Gnea: my computer plays original DVD movies, but can't read the DVD with my backup
<nivekc1> small thing but driving me nuts
<Cotton-swab> is it easy to get rid of grub once it is installed>
<drginny> Gnea:supported by the free software community yes
<__mikem> Cotton-swab, why do you want to get rid of your boot loader?
<cycom> I can't seem to mount my samba shares via fstab with my user.  I have to sudo.  I have smbmnt set for chmod +s, and I have 'user' as an option in fstab. what am I doing wrong/
<estebanbianchi> ubuntu 5.10 doesn't have support?
<drginny> Gnea:  those are the only ones that are totally free it says
<Cotton-swab> __mikem: incase I want to get rid of linux
<lbawinowns> How can I end beryl? I think I messed things up quite badly...
<jmchaffie> Hi all... once again... noob to ubuntu question I guess... when I try to install a .deb package I've downloaded.. it keeps telling me there's another instance running... when there isn't. Even if I've double checked in processes... ideas?
<__mikem> Cotton-swab, you need the boot loader to boot linux
<cycom> I keep getting Operation Not Permitted
<Gnea> drginny: i don't know what you mean, all of those drivers are free
<vbabiy> nivekc1: what icon
<nivekc1> just an icon for frostwire
<Someawesomed> is there a tv tuner software included with ubuntu?
<estebanbianchi> well i think i'll upgrade to feisty
<Cotton-swab> __mikem: I know... But if I wanted to delet linux, the boot loader won't come with it
<Cotton-swab> it stays on
<nivekc1> doesnt display on desktop or in internet mune
<Cotton-swab> right?
<drginny> Gnea:  for example broadcom
<logos34> budmang: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Comprehensive_Sound_Problems_Solutions_Guide
<drginny> gnea: BroadcomThese cards are not supported, because of their proprietary firmware requirement.
<lbawinowns> Is there anyway to remove beryl?
<__mikem> Cotton_swab, you can always overwrite it, and if you really want to get rid of it, you could always format the hda1 or sda1 partitions
<vbabiy> hey nivekc1 run gmenu-simple-editor and edit the item and set the icon
<__mikem> lbawinowns, yes, apt-get remove beryl
<Gnea> drginny: i've gotten them to work before. is this for work or personal use?
<lbawinowns> __mikem thanks
<Cotton-swab> __mikem: and then there will be no more grub?
<nilweed> Hi, when switching to a new desktop using the desktop switcher on my panel, the panel and menubar disappears (until I switch back to desktop 1).  What is going on?  Everything was fine yesterday.  Even did a reboot.  Running feisty.  Can anybody help?
<nivekc1> where do i find that app
<jmchaffie> yeah.. what __mikem said... ;) didn't type fast enough
<vbabiy> nivekc1: just run it by doing alt + F2
<__mikem> Cotton-swab, yes, if you format the boot sector, that will get rid of the boot loader
<vbabiy> and enter it there
<__mikem> why are you so keen on getting rid of linux?
<jo_> hey can anyone help me get vga out working?
<jmchaffie> anyone on the deb package installer?
<nivekc1> cool thanks alot
<lbawinowns> em, I can''t reach any menus
<francois> does anyone know how to send streaming videos through the webcam in kopete ?
<drginny> Gnea:  im just reading the info off the site . . . personal i guess
<vbabiy> jmchaffie: what do you mean
<noelferreira> how can i use 2 different resolutions? one for my laptop monitor and another one for my output screen?
<jmchaffie> when I try to install a package I downoaded.. it tels me another instance is running
<jmchaffie> there isn't
<jmchaffie> I checked processes and everything
<lbawinowns> so I can't reach the terminal :(, any hotkeys to go back to non-berylified desktop?
<cute_bettong> can anyone tell me how to make my computer communicate on a windows network?
<tonyyarusso> !samba | cute_bettong
<ubotu> cute_bettong: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Gnea> drginny: i see what you mean about ralink, as far as staying as far away from corporate entanglement as you can, ralink would probably be best
<jmchaffie> make sure samba is loaded cute_b
<nivekc1> i dindt see an option to do anything with icons??
<jo_> anyone know how to get vga out working on a laptop?
<vbabiy> nivekc1: right click on it
<Gnea> jo_: what laptop?
<jo_> Gnea Acer Aspire 9400
<vEdau> Hi every body.
<nivekc1> vbabiy: i am in the simple menu editor and when i right click on something nothing happens
<lbawinowns> !Kopete  | francois
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kopete - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lbawinowns> ....  #Kopete
<whta> when trying to select a custom icon, typing ~/.icons/ into the location bar doesn't do anything. i want to get there to navigate through my icons but I can't.
<gary> Hey guys, I'm trying to setup ispconfig, followed the "perfect server" setup guide for feisty fawn and everythings setup alright, however I'm a bit confused with the dns setup. Is there any way to use my own bind nameserver without a public static up?
<vbabiy> nivekc1: just right click on application and select edit menu
<tekelala> help i think i have a DMA problem
<cute_bettong> where is the fstab located
<Gnea> tekelala: prove you have a DMA problem
<vbabiy> cute_bettong: /etc/fstab
<gary> I own the domain other.fm and its nameservers are set to ns1.other.fm ns2.other.fm
<nivekc1> !? i dont see this option anywhere?
<jo_> Gnea: any ideas on vga out for this Acer Aspire 9400?
<vbabiy> ok nivekc1 right click on the Applications and select edit menu
<tekelala> Gnea: i don't really know if that is the problem, but i don' know what to do!
<vbabiy> nivekc1: did you get that
<tekelala> Gnea: i need to read my files in a dvd burned with nero when i had windows
<nivekc1> where am i clicking on applicatipons?
<vbabiy> on the word
<nivekc1> in the menu editor??
<vbabiy> no
<Gnea> tekelala: what is the output of hdparm /dev/dvd ?  use the pastebin
<Gnea> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<noelferreira> how can i use 2 different resolutions? one for my laptop monitor and another one for my output screen?
<vbabiy> nivekc1: the simply one won
<vbabiy> wont work
<cute_bettong> ok the samba thing is too complex for me...is there an easyer way?
<cute_bettong> i have never done networking before
<Gnea> jo_: it's too new... does it use nvidia or ati or intel?
<vbabiy> cute_bettong: what are you trying to setup
<nivekc1> ooohhh i gotcha lol sorry i still got the noob stupidity
<jo_> intel
<jo_> Gnea: Intel 910GML Express Graphics
<tekelala> Gnea: this is the out put    /dev/dvd:
<tekelala>  IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)
<tekelala>  readonly     =  0 (off)
<tekelala>  readahead    = 256 (on)
<tekelala>  HDIO_GETGEO failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<CharlieSu> I've got a DVD image on my PC as a .iso file..  I opened in VLC but it stops playing after a chapter..  how can i play this correctly?
<cute_bettong> well there are 2 computers that have my files on it on the network and im trying to get into them...but it asks for a password and username which i have...i put them in and it just dosen't let me into the computers
<Gnea> tekelala: i said, use pastebin!
<Gnea> tekelala: ok, looks like a SATA drive, DMA isn't an issue
<nivekc1> got it! thanks!
<vbabiy> cute_bettong: are they Linux or Windows
<tekelala> Gnea: what could be the problem?
<krips> what is the channel of spanish ubuntu ??
<vox754> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Gnea> cute_bettong: what program did you use to do this?
<Gnea> tekelala: the dvds were burnt using nero.
<cute_bettong> vbabiy: my computer is ubuntu fiesty and the other computers are windows 2000 and windows xp
<cute_bettong> im trying to use my fiesty box
<tekelala> Gnea: yes
<Gnea> nero.. sucks
<vbabiy> you may need to install sudo apt-get smbfs
<CharlieSu> how do i play .iso file which is  a DVD from harddrive?
<Gnea> cute_bettong: i said, what PROGRAM?
* Gnea hates illiterate people
<vbabiy> and then try that again if the share are setup on the window box you should be able to get in
<voici> windows shares can be accessed without smbfs via places -> network
<Gnea> CharlieSu: mplayer file.iso
<cute_bettong> some suggested samba...but it's too complex
<CharlieSu> Gnea: k thanks
<vbabiy> cute_bettong: yeah but you are not try to share  you files right
<Gnea> cute_bettong: i'm done trying to help you, forget about it.
<vbabiy> you are only trying to get files
<krips> i need help for install wine and make to work this
<vbabiy> Gnea: ??
<aroo> Samba is complex?
<voici> aroo: ohhhhh yes
<voici> it can be
<tekelala> Gnea: know I know it sucks, but there is any way to read my dvds?
<vbabiy> aroo: i could be for starters
<cute_bettong> no im not trying to share...im trying to get my data back
<krips> any can help me ?
<cute_bettong> i backed up onto there computers switched from vista to ubuntu and now want my data back
<vbabiy> cute_bettong: did you try my last post on install that
<Gnea> vbabiy: he didn't answer my questions, therefore he doesn't deserve my help, simple as that. ok, next person, next problem...
<vox754> cute_bettong, I don't remember exactly what I did, I just installed samba, and never used it for a few months; then I tried to access a folder on a Win XP computer, and all went fine, no problems. Just install it with all dependencies.
<vbabiy> Gnea: ok
<Gnea> tekelala: can you mount them?
<Cotton-swab> can i put ubuntu on a vista machine?
<jo_> Gnea or anyone know how to get vga out happening on this Intel video card?
<GrueTamer> Cotton-swab: yes
<vbabiy> hey does any one know of a netindo emulator
<Cotton-swab> thx
<cute_bettong> ok ill try sence others are impatient
<Gnea> jo_: sorry, i'm still looking
<cables> vbabiy: what type of nintendo system do you want to emulate?
<Gnea> vbabiy: fceu
<Shaneras> Someone have cedega?
<vbabiy> which ever had a good mario game
<cables> vbabiy: so... n64? NES?
<vbabiy> cable yeah
<Gnea> cables: he said 'nintendo', that implies 8bit
<C_> hallo all
<tekelala> Gnea: when i try to read them the ubuntu thinks that they are virgin DVDs and it asks me if i want to create a new DVD
<cables> vbabiy: I know of mupen64 for the n64, but I don't know of one for the NES. I do know that they exist though.
<vbabiy> Gnea: well any with Mario
<Gnea> vbabiy: fceu, snes9x
<cables> vbabiy: EVERY nintendo console has a Mario game...
<Gnea> tekelala: it thinks you bought them from the Virgin store?
<C_> has any one seen a white screen when running Desktop Effects ?
<C_> and can i fix it ?
<cables> vbabiy: Unfortunately, mupen64, the best N64 emulator for Linux, is nowhere near as good as Project64 for Windows :(
<cables> C_: you need to install your video drivers.
<vox754> cables, now that you mention it. What Mario game is available for Wii?
<Gnea> cables: the N64 sucked anyhow ;)
<jo_> Gnea thanks dude do you know which driver I should use or how I should configure xorg.conf?
<C_> lol next dumb question
<tekelala> Gnea: no, that they have no information so you can burn it
<C_> how ?
<PurpZeY_> vox754: Super Mario Paper, Mario Party 8
<cables> vox754: there are a lot of games under the mario brand, but if you mean a super mario adventurish thing, Super Mario Galaxy will come out at some point
<cables> Gnea: it so didn't! :)
<NickGarvey> !offtopic
<sit2> helo
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sit2> anybody can help me?
<vox754> PurpZeY_, cables mmm... yes cables answer is the right one
<cables> vox754: or you can buy SMB, SM64, and other old games from Virtual Console
<sit2> hello
<sit2> anyone can help me
<sit2> i'm the fisrt user
<sit2> i'm from malaysia
<vox754> !offtopic | cables PurpZeY_ NickGarvey vox754
<ubotu> cables PurpZeY_ NickGarvey vox754: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sit2> helo
<cables> vox754: thank you :)
<C_> hello sit2
* PurpZeY_ knows he was just answering a question 
<sit2> hi C_
<sit2> hermm
<Gnea> man, my internet connection blows today
* DrSmall needs some assistance.
<C_> whats going on ? . im new but a longtime freebsd usr .
<Gnea> the cable light just went out 3 times in a row and they were out here to replace the COAX tips just last week
<C_> so i may can help don't know
<sit2> I need an idea
<sit2> berfoe this i'm using Windows for my PC
<sit2> but currently I have to use UBUNTU
<C_> hell i can't even git my video card to work lol
<sit2> just want to know
<C_> yah i just made the switch and i love it
<vox754> !enter | sit2
<ubotu> sit2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sit2> In windows we can use Microsoft Office, Visio and Project to works
<Gnea> !ask | sit2
<ubotu> sit2: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sit2> OK
<Gnea> sit2: try dia
<sit2> Can ubuntu use Micorosoft Project?
<C_> yes it can
<sit2> or same as microsoft project?
<cables> I've never heard of Microsoft Project, what is it?
<sit2> how?
<jordan_> can anyone gimme some advice - I have a server running ubuntu 7.04 with 2 NICs on it and one NIC is connected to a gig switch with all of the other computers.  The other NIC is to the internet.  What do I need to install to basically make it a router?
<C_> sit with crossover
<C_> lol cables
<sit2> how is it?
<sit2> can u help me on this?
<Gnea> no, but DIA is like Visio and Openoffice will handle Word documents and presentations
<sit2> ic
<Gnea> sit2: apt-get install dia
<sit2> is it freeware?
<sit2> IC
<biffhero>  how do I upgrade to feisty?  I have read the http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading page, and neither the KDE nor the gnome methods work.  (I never get the "upgrade" button lit up)
<Gnea> what? this is ubuntu
<biffhero> There are dire warnings against editing /etc/apt/sources.list (cat $file | sed -e 's/edgy/feisty'), but that's my first thought, coming from debian.
<Gnea> it's free *software*, not freeware
<sit2> sorry
<sit2> ehehhe
<sit2> ic
<sit2> hermmm
<vox754> !enter | sit2
<ubotu> sit2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sit2> so i just can download it from internet?
<Gnea> !enter sit2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter sit2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<C_> okay how do i install my video card in ubu ?
* C_ feels like a dumb ass
<tekelala> Gnea: any ideas of what can be wrong in my computer?
<vox754> C_, first you give detailed info about it
<vox754> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<C_> got that
<Gnea> tekelala: did you try to mount the dvd?
<Gnea> tekelala: with the mount command?
<vox754> C_, if you have a crappy card, do yourself a favor and don't use desktop effects
<logmein> C_: what sort of card?
<Gnea> if it's not nvidia or ati, it's crap...although intel has a decent driver these days
<Hillview> hi.. I'm j ust curious of general opinion(s) - is gnash or libflash farther in development?  Which will "work" better?
<C_> its a trident .. in my toshiba laptop .
<logmein> vox754: crappy card doesn't matter if it has better driver and more ram =)
<C_> 32mg
<Gnea> C_: oh man....a trident? garbage.
<vbabiy> hey Gnea any idea where i can get some games for fceu
<Markeda> Is there a way in Ubuntu 7.04 to switch between the two workspaces via the keyboard?
<sit2> helo where can i get to download the DIA? Can I hace the full name of DIA? Please do help me...my boss is waiting for my answer...
<logmein> C_: I've never even heard of those..
<Gnea> vbabiy: dunno...
<C_> lol yay i know .
<NickGarvey> Markeda: yes, ctrl alt left/right
<sit2> sorry
<C_> so im off to get a new laptop .
<Markeda> Excellent. Thank you, NickGarvey!
<sit2> helo where can i get to download the DIA? Can I have the full name of DIA? Please do help me...my boss is waiting for my answer...
<Gnea> sit2: you need to learn how to use ubuntu.
<NickGarvey> Markeda: :)
<sit2> yea
<biffhero> sit2: apt-get install dia
<sit2> that's y i need your help. I just use this today...and i need to implement to my boss...
<C_> but i hell it should work .
<Gnea> sit2: read this: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<biffhero> sit: dia is called 'dia', as far as I know.
<sit2> thanks gnea
<sit2> i have to take times to understand all this
<tekelala> Gnea: no Gnea i will try
<Ropechoborra> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<shiftplusone> Hey, I am trying to set up a 32bit chroot but get errors when the base package get configured, can someone please help?
<Iradigalesc> does it works in 7.04?
<shiftplusone> (I am following the debian amd64 howto)
<vox754> sit2, For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat  you may find a chat room in your native tongue
<shiftplusone> "I: Configuring klogd... W: Failure while configuring base packages." to be precise
<sit2> yea?
<sit2> thanks vox754
<C_> can some one tell me how to check my hardware ?
<vox754> C_, "sudo lshw" in this command the sudo is important. Also try "lspci", "lsusb"
<emman101> anyone knows what is a good IDE compiler for C linux?
<Gnea> sit2: and do yourself a favor: install ubuntu at HOME and learn it there, you'll impress (not implement ROFL!!!!) your boss much better that way ;)
<tekelala> Gnea:it doesn't mount the DVD
<emman101> anyone knows what is a good IDE compiler for C linux?
<theblackknight> sit2: I agree with gnea.  Play with your own toys before you mess with the boss' equipment.
<moDumass> hey all, so i had a bit of a blowout last night regarding the drivers for my nvidia card, today though thats all good and well and swell, but i cant ge tberyl to do its thing,
<vox754> !repeat | emman101
<ubotu> emman101: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jmchaffie> ok, here I am yet again ;) Needed a ava updated so downloaded and successfully installed java 1.6 - program is still saying I need 1.5 or higher and won't work.. ideas?
<moDumass> if i select beryl as the window manager in beryl settings it reverts back to metasticy
<logmein> emman101: gcc and g++, can use mingw for windows files, and I like anjuta although eclipse and kwrite are nice
<moDumass> metacity sorry
<vox754> !forums | emman101 a gigantic thread about IDEs
<moDumass> any ideas
<ubotu> emman101 a gigantic thread about IDEs: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<jmchaffie> oh.. program is frostwire
<Gnea> tekelala: can you mount a regular dvd?
<tekelala> Gnea: yes i can do that
<Gnea> tekelala: ok, then NERO is crap :)
<C_> thanks
<jmchaffie> lol
<twiztr> Lesson to all you kids: Back up your primary HDD before it fucking fails and you lose 4-5 gigs important information... >.< FUCK
<logmein> Gnea: nero has always been crap
<Belboz91> Hey all, hald-addon-store is using 100% of my CPU
<twiztr> sorry about that.
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<C_> shit
<Belboz91> any ideas as to ho to fix it?
<logmein> tekelala: k3b or isorecorder :)
<tekelala> Gnea: oh man i had been like 24 hours trying to open that DVD
<vox754> !language > twiztr
<Gnea> twiztr: 5gigs? that's it? pfffft!!!
<emman101> logmein: I don't know how to run ajunta. I already installed it
<vox754> !language > C_
<twiztr> i have a 200 gig secondery drive for most of my data
<jmchaffie> any ideas regarding a java upgrade that isn't recognized by frostwire?
<twiztr> i use a little 8 gig thing for wy os
<C_> you just have to love an OS that finds drives that not even windoz found
<emman101> logmein: I downloaded eclipse but it seems it is only for java
<moDumass> like beryl is there but not working
<twiztr> in case it fails
<Gnea> tekelala: yeah, can you re-burn it with roxio or something else?
<_Ahti> Gnea: 5 gigs is more than enough important data...
<twiztr> does anyone know if I can run Resident Evil 4 on Ubuntu?
<tekelala> i will try, i thought that it was a problem with my new ubuntu
<_Ahti> twiztr: See winehq.com or transgaming.com
<hahakhak> hi
<C_> hell it even found my battery info
<Toma-> twiztr: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=7096 : Basically, No.
<tekelala> Gnea: i made a lot of changes in the hdparm.conf
<Gnea> _Ahti: still, it ain't nothin! try 80gigs ><
<tekelala> Gnea: do you know how i can undo all the changes?
<Gnea> tekelala: it won't work if it's a SATA drive
<Gnea> tekelala: i'm telling you this because i *know* :)
<_Ahti> Gnea: Of course the more you lose the worse it is, but i'd hate to lose 5 gigs of data
<Sergo> how can i run .sh files?
<Sergo> i downloaded quake 3 for linux
<Sergo> and try to setup it
<Gnea> Sergo: sh ./file.sh
<tekelala> Gnea: ok, thank you. Now i am going to spend my time in a better way
<Sergo> Gnea: thanks
<hahakhak> i have installed ubuntu in my box now, im planning for dual boot ubuntu and winxp,is this possible since i have already installed ubuntu first?
<Gnea> tekelala: good luck :)
<Gnea> hahakhak: yes
<tekelala> Gnea: bye, and again thank you for your help
<Sergo> Gnea: i got ./quake3.sh: 9: function: not found ....
<jo_> what's up guys KDE won't automount my USB pen drive
<emman101> Please. help me look for a C IDE compiler that is student friendly..
<jo_> can anyone help me mount this usb pen drive?
<vox754> hahakhak, yeah possible, but you need to make space for Win XP and reinstall the boot loader
<theblackknight> hahakhak: possible yes, but not adviseable.  I were u, i'd reinstall xp then do ubuntu
<_Ahti> hahakhak: Yes, altough its not as easy
<hahakhak> :(
<Gnea> emman101: just google it
<theblackknight> hahakhak: otherwise your mbr goes away and you don't xp OR ubuntu
<hahakhak> i have installed dual boot before but the sequence was first the winxp and then linux box, i have no problem
<vox754> emman101, you don't do that. First define what "stundent friendly" is to you. Or give an example.
<C_> okay so i just spent 10mnts talking to the bot in PM .
<theblackknight> hahakhak: u answered your own question.
<Sergo> Gnea, on sh ./setup.sh i got 9: function: not found, do you know what's wrong?
<hahakhak> _Ahti: can you give me the url or steps please?
<vox754> C_, that happens when you curse.
<hahakhak> ill try if this will work even if i have installed first the ubuntu and then winxp
<_Ahti> hahakhak: I'm sorry, i don't know a "HowTo" for it, and its far too difficult to explain here, you'll just have to dig around :)
<cute_bettong> would vnc work to circumvent a network issue by allowing me to grab files off of a windows box and put them on my ubuntu box?
<emman101> vox754: easy to compile and easy to run.. for high school student
<vox754> C_, may that teach you a lesson
<hahakhak> i have /data available with more than 20gb
<vbabiy> ok I am back
<C_> okay so Ubuntu know my display drivers and they are right .So i can take that as desktop effects just don't work on my PC
<vbabiy> cute_bettong: nope
<C_> *laptop
<cute_bettong> >.<
<vbabiy> cute_bettong: you didn't fix it
<Gnea> vox754: there's nothing wrong with cursing. it's free speech. it's just regulated here.
<arpegius> whats the trick to torrentflux in fiesty, anybody?
<cute_bettong> well how can i fix something when i don't even understand what is wrong
<theblackknight> hahakhak: back up your data before u do anything else!  get a 1 gig usb drive or something.  DON'T skip this step/
<vbabiy> arpegius: what is torrentflux
<Gnea> Sergo: try this: http://photoshopfreaks.com/index.php?id=129
<newb_prob> bnuchessx just hangs and not do anyting. I have instaled gnuchess and xboard. How do play chess against a computer?
<vox754> C_, as you have said, your laptop is old, so no.
<vbabiy> well cute_bettong did you try to install smbfs
<arpegius> vbabiy:     torrentflux  a PHP based, feature-rich Torrent download manager
<Sergo> how can i check what is the color depth for my system?
<C_> its not old its a P4 3.0gh with 2gs ram
<hahakhak> as of now i dont need to backup my data yet cuz i have no important files but i need to learn how to install dual boot supposing ubuntu is installed first
<arpegius> vbabiy: it installs itself somewhere.... i need to get it into var/www
<C_> just a cheep display card
<vecina> What wouldja do if you had installed realplayer , but your .rms either play without sound or are slow and choppy? :/ None of my other graphical applications have such issues.
<cute_bettong> vbabiy: yes i installed it and got lossed in the howto... i simply do not know enough about networking or linux to make effective use of the howto....
<Gnea> Sergo: grep Depth /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hahakhak> that last message was for you theblackknight
<vecina> i wonder what it could be
<Gnea> vecina: get a better computer :)
<vbabiy> cute_bettong: so what are you doing and where is it breaking
<theblackknight> hahakhak: what?  sorry i missed it.  plz repeat
<Sergo> Gnea , thanks
<vox754> C_, (speechless!)
<vecina> Gnea: this is a great computer :P
<tck> which file lists all connected scsi devices?
<vecina> Gnea: its also 64 bit, im emulating realplayer. its 32 bit
<Gnea> tck: /proc/scsi/scsi
<tck> Gnea, ty
<C_> me speechless .. never
<vbabiy> vecina: are you playing them with realplayer
<Gnea> vecina: as long as the 32bit environment is setup correctly, shouldn't be a problem
<DR_K13> anyone get screen blackouts while gaming?
<vecina> Gnea: and hasnt been for flash, java, and firefox. just realplayer
<C_> dumb yes speechless never
<cute_bettong> vbabiy: i keep getting snagged with the password part of the howto and if i try to connect with places network or places connect to server....it just stonewalls me with either requireing information i don't know or asking me for a password which i do know but it will not accept
<vecina> vbabiy: yes, with realplayer
<C_> bbl
<C_> thanks for the help
<hahakhak> theblackknight: as of now i dont need to backup my data yet cuz i have no important files but i need to learn how to install dual boot supposing ubuntu is installed first
<vecina> vbabiy: if i try to use anything else it says i have no codecs for "real video 4.0"
<Gnea> vecina: what about with mplayer?
<jmchaffie> sorry, tried some other channels, I know this one's busy so I'll wait, but I need help with a java issue. nobody is on the java channel :(
<vbabiy> vecina: it a stream or a video file
<Sergo> how can i change the color depth for my system
<Sergo> -)
<vecina> Gnea: Thats where i get the error. other players dont work well
<vecina> vbabiy: video file. torrented
<Sergo> i want to change it to 16
<theblackknight> hahakhak: ok.  just be careful.  worst case, you have to reinstall everything.  I had to 3 times.  finally partitioned a small boot then xp then ubuntu
<theblackknight> hahakhak: no problems since wiht that configuration
<vecina> gnea mplayer says it cant read realvideo 4.0
<vox754> hahakhak, it is the same way. Just make space (resize partitions)  and install.
<vbabiy> vecina: i agree with Gnea try mplayer and if it don't work try using the terminal and it will tell you why
<vbabiy> cute_bettong: do you have a domain or just a workgroup
<hahakhak> how to do it anyway? i wanna try. dont worry about important files
<Gnea> vecina: ok, you'll just need the codecs from mplayer's webpage
<vecina> Gnea: Alright hold on... i didnt have mplayer-nogui anyway, so ill be able to tell you exactly whats up
<cute_bettong> vbabiy: well there is mshome which has some computers on it then one called wolfweb which has the computers on it that i stored the data on in windows....when i click on the wolfweb icon it shows the 2 computers....so i don't know if that is a domain name or a workgroup name.....i just know it's a private home network
<theblackknight> hahakhak: like i said, i installed xp first.  that's what's recommended on every discussion i've seen re: dual boot.
<vecina> Gnea: OH! there it goes
<Gnea> vecina: :)
<vecina> Gnea: Must have installed libraries
<vox754> hahakhak, use GParted to partition. Size the current partitions so you have "unallocated" space. Then boot your Win XP CD, install, then reinstall "grub".
<Gnea> lol
<vecina> Gnea: Thats werid...
<vecina> THANKS GUYS! XD
<vox754> !grub > hahakhak
<Gnea> i was about to say... http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/info.html  says that it IS supported ;)
<vecina> now i can finally watch my um... documentaries! :)
<neii> how to connect to Netware server using Ubuntu 7.04 ??? please advise
<Gnea> vecina: have fun :)
<vbabiy> cute_bettong: ok well when you fill out the user name and password to fill in the domain with the workgroup
<Gnea> netware?! wow...
<vbabiy> vecina: seem like you are the one having fun
<cute_bettong> ok let me try that with the connect to server feature
<jmchaffie> Anyone got a line on a java issue I can ask about? (not being impatient was told to ask every so often)
<vbabiy> jmchaffie: ask
<vecina> Okay i have another issue since im actually getting help here :D  How come dbus has to be reinstalled every time i login or it wont automount?
<Gnea> jmchaffie: just ASK!
<jmchaffie> I tried to install a program.. asked for java 1.5 or higher...
<jmchaffie> downloaded 1.6 and installed..
<jmchaffie> it still says 1.5 or higher
<vbabiy> !java | jmchaffie
<ubotu> jmchaffie: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<neii> how to connect to Netware server using Ubuntu 7.04 ??? please help...
<vbabiy> can check out how to set the default JVM
<Sergo> can i change the deph from xorg.conf to 16 ?
<jmchaffie> I'm running feisty... so just running the .bin file and it doing it's thing.. saying it's done.. isn't enough?
<illmortal_> Hey guys?... What's the best way to keep a PC cool?
<Gnea> neii: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190759
<vbabiy> jmchaffie: no you should be install it using the repos
<Gnea> Sergo: yes
<jmchaffie> Ok.. I see then. will do thank you!
<vbabiy> jmchaffie: np just read that it will solve your problem
<v1per> lo, ,just installed feisty server...for some reason after a few commands my tty session froze, and i'm forced to continue on another one...how do i kill a session/force a logout
<illmortal_> Can anyone tell me what's the best way to keep my Linux box cooler than average?
<vbabiy> illmortal_: put more fans :)
<arpegius> can i not sudo su over a remote connection by default?
<KingJere> illmortal_: turn it off
<vbabiy> illmortal_:  i what i mean is what do you mean
<arpegius> i'm sshed into the box. type that in, no prompt
<Sergo> Gnea: need to restart after changes?
<Gnea> v1per: alt-sysrq-k
<vbabiy> arpegius: what you trying to do
<illmortal_> vbabiy, as of now... it's an opened case.. and I dunno if it's keeping it cooler than if it's closed.
<Gnea> Sergo: just X, yes
<arpegius> vbabiy: sudo su ... just doesn't prompt me to put in the new root password
<Sergo> thanks
<vbabiy> arpegius: are you trying to set a password to root
<cute_bettong> ok i give up
<arpegius> vbabiy: i did already
<cute_bettong> it's impossible to network ubuntu to windows it seems
<v1per> Gnea, ? i dont get it
<arpegius> vbabiy: i can ssh as root... just cant sudo
<v1per> sysrq?
<Euclides> WINDOWS PWNED
<Euclides> C
<Gnea> cute_bettong: it is when you try to do it as an idiot
<Euclides> CWINDOWS PWNED
<Euclides> WINDOWS PWNED
<Euclides> WINDOWS PWNED
<cope[dev] > c?
<vox754> !ops
<Euclides> WINDOWS PWNED
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<PurpZeY_> !ops
<Euclides> WINDOWS PWNED
<Euclides> WINDOWS PWNED
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<vbabiy> arpegius: well if you are logged in as root why do you need sudo
<vox754> PurpZeY_, I'm the fastest caller around here
<arpegius> it'd be nice to not have to log in as root. if i log in as user i can't sudo
<cute_bettong> Gnea: if i wanted a smart ass opinion i'd ask you for it...so for the time being know your role and shut your hole
<v1per> sudo is 'temporary' access... not good to be constant root (aka windows)
<darwin81> How can I upgrade a feisty to gutsy?
<cute_bettong> im trying to get help from people who actually want to help others
<PurpZeY_> darwin81: Gutsy isn't stable yet.
<Gnea> cute_bettong: oh i know my role, and i tried to help, but you weren't having any of it, so button your own lip and lose the attitude.
<cute_bettong> your the one that seems to have an attitude...im just trying to get help and your calling people stupid
<v1per> gnea, so what did you mean by alt-sysrq-k ..?  the sysrq part especially
<cute_bettong> somehow you got your version of help way wrong
<cute_bettong> ubuntu is about the spirit of humanity...not about makeing people feel stupid becasue they do not know something.
<v1per> lol
<Gnea> cute_bettong: it sure must make you feel smug to talk like that from behind a host that hides your real IP.
<shiester_miester> hey everyone
<theblackknight> shiester_miester: hello
<cute_bettong> actually thats part of the problum.... i don't know anything about this network...i just moved here....
<v1per> but you shouldnt say that it's impossible to network ubuntu and windows... that's below the belt, cute_bettong
<Gnea> v1per: sorry about that nonsense - sysrq is also known as 'print screen'
<gdb> Gnea: From looking at the scrollback, you're the one being a dick.
<KingJere> Yall know what I love about ubuntu. I have the latest stable release running on a six year old laptop. Vista on this, I don't think so.
<KingJere> I doubt even XP would go.
<Gnea> !language gdb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language gdb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gdb> Gnea: I live in Lawrence, Kansas, by the way, if you'd like to play Internet tough guy and come "kick my ass".
<darwin81> PurpZeY_ : I have an extra install of Feisty in a VM and I want to follow the progress of Gutsy.
<gdb> Gnea: Stick a sock in it, tough guy.
<cute_bettong> ok so let me make a clarification then... it's impossible for me to network ubuntu to a windows box.... i simply do not have the knowledge to do it...which does not make me stupid.
<Sergo> heey
<gdb> Stop calling people idiots when they're having issues with their systems.
<Sergo> now my videocard work correctly with color depth to 16
<Sergo> :D
<Gnea> gdb: stop feeding the fire.
<gdb> Gnea: Then stop talking.
<cute_bettong> it's a wonder at my age i can even do it
<v1per> cute_bettong: what was his response... i would say just one word.. samba
<budmang> how do i find out my sound card chip set
<budmang> im trying to install the alsa sources.
<gdb> It's been back and forth banter between you and cute_bettong for quite some time with you pulling the big bad internet dude act.  Just can it.  It's not impressing anyone.
<Cotton-swab> how can I delete a partition?
<shiester_miester> lol are you guys having a fight
<cute_bettong> i cannot figure out the howto for samba....you have to know something about networking to do things like that
<cute_bettong> what the heck did i do?
<shiester_miester> cute_bettong, samba is pretty difficult to use, i agree
<Cotton-swab> I can I delete the ubuntu partition?
<KingJere> Yall know what else I love about ubuntu? The courtious friendly help I can get in the IRC channel.
<Gnea> cute_bettong: just FYI, i didn't call you stupid. now, originally, i DID ask you what program that you were trying to use to access windows, but you totally blew me off. i'm willing to see past that and forgive you for that.
<cute_bettong> all i did was ask for help
<tyler_d> term will not open... clicking on it says starting terminal... then it disapears?
<shiester_miester> nothing wrong with that...its a help channel after all
<gdb> 21:43 < Gnea> cute_bettong: it is when you try to do it as an idiot
<tonyyarusso> just get back to the point guys and let it go.
<gdb> 21:43 < Gnea> cute_bettong: it is when you try to do it as an idiot
<Gnea> gdb: i said STOP
<v1per> Gnea: btw, on my tty1 session,  alt+<printscreen>+k produced some numbers, but didnt kill the session, to my knowledge; isnt there some way to find a process with ps aux and kill it..?
<gdb> looks like calling someone an idiot to me!
<cute_bettong> i did not see your question Gnea i am trying to use the tools that came with ubuntu becasue samba is above my abilitys
<gdb> Gnea: I care not what you said to me.  Sorry. :-(
<n2diy> cute_bettong: Google can be your friend when you need help.
<defrysk> any ops around to stop this **** ?
<gdb> cute_bettong: What's the issue you're having?
<v1per> with linux, most people are usually given a keyword, and told to google it/rtfm
<v1per> the hard road
<darwin81> How can I upgrade Feisty to Gutsy? I have an extra install of Feisty inside a VM and I want to follow the development of Gutsy.
<n2diy> defrysk: they're lurking.
<tonyyarusso> !rtfm | v1per
<ubotu> v1per: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<theblackknight> !rtfm
<v1per> sry
<shiester_miester> thats a pretty crappy way of helping people, by telling them to google
<theblackknight> !rtm
<v1per> i havent been here in a while, my bad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rtm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gdb> defrysk: No, there aren't.  If there were, Gnea would have been told to can it -- officially -- some time ago.
<KingJere> vlper: sometimes that KEY word is just what they need.
<cute_bettong> ok when i try to connect to the 2 windows boxes to get my stuff back after getting rid of vista it asks me for the passwords on either of the 2 boxes....so i put the appropriate name and password for that box...and it dosen't let me in.
<Sergo> Gnea: it seems that under 24Depth color the videocard is not supporting for 3D acceleration ,why this, need to contact the intel to do an video driver for 24 depth color?
<Sergo> i use intel as videocard..
<cute_bettong> i tryed the connect to server option in ubuntu...but it requires information i don't know.....
<v1per> KingJere: nod, ,i gave 'samba' =P
<shiester_miester> cute_bettong, how did you get ubuntu to connect to the windows boxes?  i havent even been able to get that far -_-
<gdb> cute_bettong: Normally this is due to a password type disagreement between the two systems.  You need to force encrypted passwords on the Samba end.  There should be a keyword in the smb.conf file.  Lemme see if I can dig it up.
<Nutubuntu> Hello all, I was building a new Feisty box and setting up software RAID. I want to re-do the partitioning again, but I can't seem to get rid of the RAID devices; even fdisk doesn't want to delete them. How do I get back to two un-partitioned disks?
<Gnea> cute_bettong: what are you typing or clicking on to make it ASK you for the passwords?
<cute_bettong> i just clicked the network icon in places
<n2diy> cute_bettong: So Vista was installed, and then removed?
<cute_bettong> yes on my computer...i coulden't stand it...it just diden't work right for me
<cute_bettong> i think it's windows ME with a new skin
<shiester_miester> heheh
<Gnea> that's all you had to say...not so difficult now was it?
<tyler_d> lol
<n2diy> cute_bettong: So what is the current OS?
<gdb> cute_bettong: Oh, the other thing, did you add the user acccount to Samba using smbpasswd?
<KingJere> v1per: no really. I googled for better than 20 minutes the other day looking for something. When I found out it was called interface bonding I struck gold.
<cute_bettong> ubuntu fiesty
<cute_bettong> no i did not let me try that
<EnsignRedshirt> How would I search launchpad for a problem in which two packages depend on each other?  g++-4.1 depends on libstdc++6-4.1-dev, which depends on g++-4.1. (The same is true for 4.0 in dapper.)  I didn't think this type of cycle was supposed to exist in the apt dependency database.
<gdb> cute_bettong: You need the following setting -> encrypt passwords = yes
<gdb> and you also need to create the accounts using smbpasswd
<gdb> as in
<gdb> smbpasswd username
<cute_bettong> see thats the thing i don't even know where to put that info....im totally new to these things
<gdb> Enter SMB Password for foo:
<tyler_d> term will not open?
<gdb> etc etc
<v1per> Gnea, oh btw i guess you were right about the alt+<printscrn>+k thing; since ps -fu <myusername> only returned a process from tty2 =)
<budmang> how do I find out my laptops sound card chipset?
<v1per> tty1 died
<Modred> cute_bettong: from your description, you're trying to connect from fiesty to the windows box, correct?
<cute_bettong> yes
<shiester_miester> cute_bettong, i think they are talking about entering commands in a terminal
<shiester_miester> alt+f2, type "xterm" or "gnome-terminal"
<cute_bettong> i stopped with the samba stuff becasue i coulden't understand it
<cute_bettong> it is beyond what i can do
<tyler_d> shiester_miester: why would the link not work?
<n2diy> gdb, I don't know if it matters, but cute_bettong installed Vista, removed it, and is now running Feisty, if I understand it correctly.
<Gnea> cute_bettong: what's likely happening is that, you're logged in as the user 'ubuntu' and the windows network is seeing you trying to login as 'ubuntu' and needs to have the proper credentials in place before it will workas that user and there's no such user, so just create an ubuntu user on those machiens and assign it a password and try again.
<shiester_miester> tyler_d, wha?
<Gnea> cute_bettong: and samba has nothing to do with it and won't help you at all.
<budmang> I have the toshiba p205 - everything works minus the sound. It seems it sees the sound. aplay -l does not show a sound card.
<cute_bettong> ok let me create that user
<Modred> Gnea: samba could help...set it up on Ubuntu then log in from Windows and transfer the files =p
<tyler_d> shiester_miester: running term from apps, accessories doesn't run it...
<shiester_miester> xterm or gnome-terminal?
<Gnea> Modred: samba won't do a single thing. the only thing that will help in *THIS* case is smbfs, which is obviously already installed.
<v1per> cute_bettong: samba is easy:  to share a windows file, set is as shared, then use the 'mount' command to mount that share (syntax in manual etc); to share a linux file, edit /etc/samba/smb.conf , and look at the examples they have there of sharing; access it later on windows with  \\<ip address>\<sharename>
<blood> j
<Modred> Gnea: I'm really not sure what you're talking about.  If he had a share on his Ubuntu box and samba serving it up, how would that stop him from using the Windows PC to transfer his files?
<Gnea> cute_bettong: and BTW, i'm sorry for calling you an idiot.
<defrysk> budmang, lspci | grep audio
<shiester_miester> if the windows box has IP and subnet already configured manually, do you have to manually set IP and subnet on ubuntu box as well?
<cute_bettong> Gnea: its ok i get it alot from my freinds becasue im not as bright as they are with linux and computers
<KingJere> !fish
<budmang> defrysk, nothing comes up.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xjdriver69> cute_bettong:  after you create the samba user, dont forget to enable the user
<Gnea> Modred: he wants to get the files FROM the windows boxes TO the ubuntu box, not the other way around.
<defrysk> budmang, it seems your soundcard is not detected then
<budmang> ICH7
<Modred> Gnea: you can use a samba share just like any other drive in Windows, include drag and drop
<budmang> with Audio captial A
<v1per> nod, with samba dont forget to create a samba user and samba share password
<tyler_d> Modred: windows shares files using username:password, that is without simple file sharing enabled, so if the u/name passwords were different, or even the domain, when he booted from his ubuntu to windows, the sharing would not work on one or the other/
<Gnea> Modred: but that's not what he wants to do, so it won't work. learn how to read.
<Kilroo> LVM seems like a grand idea. I've seen a couple of things that seem to indicate I could have WinXP (for dual-boot purposes) installed on an LVM-controlled partition, a couple that seem to indicate that's a bad idea, one that seems to indicate that doing so would have somewhat limited utility, and one that seemed to indicate that I could set up LVM without disturbing my existing WinXP installation and then add existing partitions to LVM
<cute_bettong> holy shit your idea worked!!!! create a user with my credentials...asign them admin privlidges...and wala ^_^ thank you so much
<budmang> defrysk, with captial A for Audio I get  82801G (ICH7 Family)
<Modred> hmm, transfer files from Window to Ubuntu, sounds like what he wants to do, I wasn't aware I couldn't read
<cute_bettong> this leaves me extra time to study samba and figure out how to do it that way now as well ^_^
<Gnea> of course it works, i'm not a network admin for nothing :P
<xjdriver69> if you dont you will not be able to authenticate properly
<Gnea> cute_bettong: have fun, and good luck :)
<cute_bettong> when i am ready to learn samba...is there like a samba for dummies or something XD
<Gnea> !samba | cute_bettong
<ubotu> cute_bettong: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Modred> tyler_d: I was talking about logging in physically on windows, then connecting to a samba share and doing the transfer from within windows, totally different approach ;)
<phpcurious> hi
<budmang> I have the toshiba p205 - everything works minus the sound. It seems it sees the sound. aplay -l does not show a sound card. Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family)
<phpcurious> i have a question
<cute_bettong> well it's transfering the files XD it's amazeing ^_^
<phpcurious> is it possible to run ubuntu with VMWare in windows ?
<Gnea> gdb: btw, i don't care where you live, only a fool would take your challenge that far ;)
<Gnea> phpcurious: yes
<shiester_miester> phpcurious, thats an interesting idea
<tyoc> Hey, how do I unninstall a package without matter is dependencies??
<phpcurious> first i tried
<phpcurious> Kubuntu
<ASTP001> 1039 people in the room... o.0
<shiester_miester> speaking of sharing files with windows, if the windows box has IP and subnet already configured manually, do you have to manually set IP and subnet on ubuntu box as well?
<RoC_MM> shiester_miester, no.
<datoney> here is a quick question, if I build an ubuntu mail server can I my clients us MS Outlook to connect to it, an will they have the full functionality of Outlook?
<shiester_miester> you can leave it to auto-config?
<phpcurious> another question: what is best way to install ubuntu
<shiester_miester> cute_bettong, can you explain the solution you used to me :P im having trouble with samba too
<phpcurious> when I already have windows xp
<shiester_miester> phpcurious, using the live cd, install it on another partition
<v1per> shiester_miester: cant you just use the 'mount' command?
<Gnea> datoney: no, they can use email, but full functionality of outlook is currently impossible without paid-for add-ons to a special setup.
<shiester_miester> v1per, how so?
<v1per> from linux, to access windows share,   'sudo mount
<datoney> Gnea: bummer, ok thanks for getting back to me:)
<v1per> whoops
<cute_bettong> shiester_miester: ill pull you into private chat and tell you...im sure they don't need extra spam in here XD
<v1per> from linux, to access windows share,   'sudo mount
<v1per> omg
<v1per> i keep hitting enter accidentally
<v1per> one sec lol
<defrysk> budmang, 2.6.20 kernel ?
<zbadone> I've read older posts that a laptop running a Intel GMA950 is pushing the limits of hardware for Beryl, is this so? it's a Toshiba A205-S4577
<shiester_miester> my problem is very simple.  i have a windows box and a linux box.  i want to be able to access the files on the linux box from the windows box, no fancy passwords or NAT or anything, just a crossover cable
<greg_g> ok, this should be an easy one, I just don't know how to search for it on google: how do you change/set the name of a computer?
<zbadone> would it be worht my efforts?
<zbadone> worth
<KI4IKL> shiester_miester, you'd be better off using samba
<KI4IKL> wait
<KI4IKL> nm
<Kilroo> Is this a good place to ask things about LVM and dual booting or is there a more appropriate place I should go?
<v1per> shiester_miester: 'sudo mount //<comp name or ip address>/<sharename>    <directory to mount it  eg /mnt/sambatest>  -o username=myusername,password=mypassword
<Nutubuntu> shiester_miester,  in that case unless the windows box is configured to act as a dhcp server, you *will* have to manually set an ip address on the linux box - to answer your earlier question - b/c the linux box would have no other way to obtain its address
<shiester_miester> v1per, thank you, ill try that
<Gnea> shiester_miester: then setup samba to use shared access
<v1per> but listen to nutubuntu as well
<v1per> =)
<KingJere> greg_g: hostname commmand oddly enough
<greg_g> KingJere: thanks a lot
<zbadone> or change hostname in /etc/HOSTNAME
<shiester_miester> Gnea, how does one go about doing that?
<KingJere> no prob
<budmang> defrysk, yes 2.6.20
<firman> reni
<Gnea> shiester_miester: by using swat
<Gnea> !samba | shiester_miester
<ubotu> shiester_miester: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<zbadone> nano /etc/hostname
<greg_g> thanks zbadone also
<KingJere> zbadone: that actually might be easier
<shiester_miester> ok
<zbadone> CL is easy and fast
<shiester_miester> im surprised that nobody seems to have made a GUI interface for samba
<zbadone> or vi /etc/hostname
<cute_bettong> shiester_miester: did you get that private chat?
<defrysk> budmang, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/92825
<shiester_miester> since it appears rather complex with all its commands and everything to people not familiar with it
<RoC_MM> shiester_miester, there is.
<greg_g> both are easy enough zbadone / KingJere
<Gnea> shiester_miester: you may have to fiddle around with it a bit, ask in #samba, and search google - i used to use shared non-password, but gave up when i went wireless :)
<RoC_MM> shiester_miester, both sharing and accessing
<zbadone> there is a GUI for samba, call SWAT
<shiester_miester> cute_bettong, yes
<cute_bettong> thats the soloution getting ready to try it on the xp box now
<Gnea> shiester_miester: heh, all it does it write a smb.conf file and run /etc/init.d/samba restar to reload it, works fine, just don't have any files open with windows when you restart it :)
<budmang> defrysk, wierd mine works in the earlier version of ubuntu. Guess I just wait.
<Gnea> *restart
<cute_bettong> holy****! it works XD
<cute_bettong> the solution works for both win xp and 2k boxes...
<shiester_miester> cute_bettong, did you have to use samba for your solution?
<cute_bettong> weard O_o
<cute_bettong> nope
<shiester_miester> fantastic
<shiester_miester> :D
<cute_bettong> this was done just with the gui
<Gnea> see :P
<zbadone> I've read older posts that a laptop running a Intel GMA950 is pushing the limits of hardware for Beryl, is this so? it's a Toshiba A205-S4577
<shiester_miester> brb lunchtime
<Gnea> anyone wanna buy some SCSI hard drives? :)
<KingJere> zbadone: I think they have live distros with beryl on them. perhaps try that?
<Gnea> they run at 10K rpms
<n2diy> Can I configure Nautilus to _not_ abbreviate files sizes?
<cute_bettong> Gnea: thanx for your idea and all the others as well... the solution is to create an account with admin status on all of the computers you wish to connect to within your home...haveing the info in the win boxes identical to your ubuntu logon and pass.... i don't know why it works...don't care but it does XD
<Gnea> cute_bettong: you're welcome
<cute_bettong> and i think it works so that you can dump stuff on there as well
<NickGarvey> does anyone know if the ubuntu CD automatically mounts windows partitions it finds or do you need to do it yourself?
<cute_bettong> the thing i dont understand is why O_o
<cute_bettong> lol
<Gnea> as long as you have sharing turned on for whatever folders, yes
<cute_bettong> yes
<cute_bettong> all the folders that i could see in vista are still there
<cute_bettong> im going to give my copy of vista to someone i don't like XD
<Gnea> man... vista...
<cute_bettong> it's just not ready for the masses yet
<KingJere> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<tyler_d> panel only showing up on the rhs of the screen?
<Gnea> you're telling me? lol
<n2diy> cute_bettong: That is a good idea!
<Nutubuntu> Hello all, I was building a new Feisty box and setting up software RAID. I want to re-do the partitioning again, but I can't seem to get rid of the RAID devices; even fdisk doesn't want to delete them. How do I get back to two un-partitioned disks?
<DR_K13> vista is great at locking up. thats about it
<cute_bettong> now if i convert the other computers to linux...will they communicate easyer?
<cute_bettong> becasue we have a roomate that is rootkiting the networks computers
<tyoc> How do I delete nvidia-kernel-common (sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-kernel-common) without also delete my kernel??? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26071/ (packages linked to the nvidia thing I whant to uninstall, but TAHT I DONT whant be deleted!!!!)
<Gnea> cute_bettong: i've been troubleshooting vista for the past few months so much that i've pretty much memorized the URL to get the DLA error fixed.
<cute_bettong> or doing something O-o
<budmang> defrysk, I got it working from that bug link thanks.
<cute_bettong> o
<Gnea> cute_bettong: sounds like you need a competant admin to fix everything
<cute_bettong> theres a few errors... like vista errors out each time i try to update it becasue i don't have appropriate permissions
<cute_bettong> i wish XD
<Gnea> got a hiring department? :)
<defrysk> budmang, good news :)
<cute_bettong> becasue it's the roomate thats running the network thats running nasty things on the network...he was able to see all the stuff on my sons computer without even setting foot in his room
<cute_bettong> and the computer is pass protected and not shared on the network
<cute_bettong> another reason i installed ubuntu on mine....i was told it's more secure
<Gnea> it's as secure as you make it
<cute_bettong> he got into mine as well...just cannot prove it
<Gnea> it's not necessarily secure right out of the box
<n2diy> cute_bettong: much more secure.
<Gnea> it's just... not windows :)
<cute_bettong> hehe
<cope[dev] > cute_bettong, the operating system doesn't make it secure.. the user does... if you don't know what your doing in windows or ubuntu, learn. :)
<cope[dev] > if you get hacked now, how would you tell?
<cute_bettong> ive been useing ubuntu for quite some time...but never had to network it...and i figured it was more secure outta the box then windows....i plat games use the qcad app to make my clock parts...and just have fun with it
<Gnea> i hate it when people lie and say something's secure - it gives people false hope
<KingJere> Gnea: maybe its just me, but I feel like I have the tools to make my kubuntu boxes more secure,
<Nutubuntu> "Secure" is separated from the network by a 6' airspace
<n2diy> cope, log files might help, but a good cracker would alter/delete them.
<minerale> How do I get the "mini" cd, my comuter has only 128 mb of ram and it's almost impossible to run the livecd + install
<Gnea> "is it secure?" "yes." ok then... "is it connected to a network?" "yes." and that's secure how? "is it secure if i unplug the ethernet cable?" "yes."
<v1per> bah...*&$(&*#$(* ... laptop overheated and shutdown during fluxbox compile
<v1per> gg
<Gnea> think about it. :)
<Tom47>  /ignore
<KingJere> Gnea: but then you can't IRC
<Nutubuntu> minerale,  this one? -- http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<KingJere> :)
<Gnea> KingJere: really? :)
<ircblood>  can i connect to the irc-server: irc.stratics.com, and join channel: #darkfall?
<cute_bettong> oh i know any computer connected to the network is not 100% safe
<cute_bettong> im not totally stupid the only safe computer is the one thats not connected to the network and turned off XD
<EnsignRedshirt> Hmmm, let me test that.  I'll just unplug this here cable...
<n2diy> Can I configure Nautilus to _not_ abbreviate files sizes?
<Kilroo> LVM seems like a grand idea. Things I have read seem to indicate that I could have WinXP (for dual-boot purposes) installed on an LVM-controlled partition, that it's a good idea, that it's a bad idea, that I have to wipe the whole disk in order to set it up, and that I could set it up without disturbing my existing WinXP installation and then add existing partitions to LVM control. Which parts of that are most correct? :-)
<cute_bettong> roflmao
<KingJere> Ensign? you still theres
<Sergo> how to back in /home/user
<spikeb> Kilroo: all of them!
<KingJere> ;P
<Sergo> in terminal
<ToddEDM> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<tyler_d> looking to update my kernel to utilize dual core processors... running x86 right now?
<tyler_d> any advice I should say?
<KingJere> !smp
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<n2diy> Sergo: cd /home/user
<Kilroo> spikeb: Thank you. ...Sort of.
<KingJere> or not
<tyler_d> KingJere: ty
<spikeb> Kilroo: you're mostly welcome.
<cope[dev] > sergo if you want to go to your home directory, just type cd OR cd ~
<cope[dev] > if you want to go to another users type cd ~username
<vecina> i just installed beryl with aptitude and it wont run because its ays i have no composite function
<bruenig> vecina, you better add that composite function
<vecina> extension even
<vecina> bruenig: What on earth is it
<bruenig> vecina, #ubuntu-effects
<krips> vecina
<krips> u need to check 2 step first
<vecina> thnx
<vecina> step 2?
<Toma-> Are there any special permisions i need to share a foler on an extra harddrive? i have red/write access to it but the good ol gnome samba configurator is saying access denied
<vecina> i just did aptitude install
<pi-meson> I'm having some trouble installing 7.04 on an i965g mobo
<v1per> complete bs.... it claims system temp was 102 celsius
<v1per> lies!
<pi-meson> I've googled around quite a bit but have been less than successful
<krips> vecina  u need to check the type of ur video card and if u have direct rendering
<Gnea> v1per: lol
<KingJere> tyler_d: not sure, but I think you want linux-686-smp
<MisterZC> v1per, your system melted and you didn't even know it? :O
<v1per> it doesnt _feel_ like 102 celsius
<KingJere> someone verify?
* v1per thinks it is time to take apart his laptop...again
<Sergo> thanks
<vecina> krips: ... i dunno what you mean i should do... i think i may have those things, its a brand new ATI
<tyler_d> KingJere: that link isn't extremely informative...
<defrysk> vecina, glxinfo | grep direct
<v1per> fan looks clogged
<vecina> 9xxx
<krips> wow
<krips> if u have a ati
<krips> u have the same problem with me
<vecina> defrysk: yes, i have direct rendering
<tyler_d> KingJere: just wanted exactly what you said... ie, if your running this, use this
<v1per> i really doubt it was so hot
<cute_bettong> ok i looked for my computer on the others...and it cannot be seen does that mean it's safer?
<v1per> complete bs
<krips> what ubuntu u have
<krips> the feith
<krips> ?
<pi-meson> i'm continually getting an install that autorestarts
<Tom47> celcius?
<KingJere> thats why I said "someone verify?"
<Gnea> cute_bettong: try port scanning it from another
<v1per> yes, Tom47, > BP
<v1per> i've had it hit that temp before
<v1per> but...
<tyler_d> KingJere: says obsolete...
<v1per> it didnt feel so hot this time
<Gnea> most of the world uses celcius
<cute_bettong> how would i do that fromxp?
<krips> vecina tell me what video card u have ati what ??
<Gnea> download a port scanner
<Tom47> anyone for coffee/tea .... drop by v1per's place
<nivekc1> where can i get drivers for 7.04 for my ati all in wonder card
<v1per> Gnea, actually most use celsius
<n2diy> cute_bettong: go to http://www.grc.com and run their "sheilds up" software, they will scan your box, and report how secure it is.
<tyoc> People here have migrated from 1.9775 to 100.14 of nvidia drivers??
<tyoc> without a clean isntall???
<v1per> Tom47, perhaps fried eggs as well
<vecina> krips: not entirely sure.... :(
<Gnea> cute_bettong: http://insecure.org/nmap/download.html  NMAP for windows
<tyoc> or say me how to delete only 1 package without delete the other ones
<tyoc> XD
<krips> for example i have ati x1400 vecina
<tyoc> how do I force a delete of a package???
<krips> what video card u have
<^Tango^> hallo can i get any site that saying all the Devices that Linux support as a List wise?
<vecina> krips: i know how to find out
<tyoc> GF 8800
<krips> well
<tyoc> I have installed the 1.9775 drivers from the ubuntu repos
<krips> i have a excelent link for install  beriyl in ati
<krips> taked
<n2diy> ! hardware | Tango
<ubotu> Tango: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<cute_bettong> and what about for ubuntu..is there a website that can do that?
<tyler_d> k so in my synaptic search I found the 686 builds... they all say under description Obsoleted By.....
<tyoc> lol, wasnt for me XD
<vbabiy> Hello every one
<vecina> krips: i madea mistake, my gfx card is x700
<krips> vecina http://damr.net/blog/2007/05/07/howto-xgl-beryl-ubuntu-feisty-704-ati-radeon-xpress-200m-32mb/
<tyler_d> is there a new 686 build?
<cute_bettong> oh duh >.<
<Gnea> cute_bettong: just apt-get install nmapfe  :)
<krips> enter in this site
<krips> http://damr.net/blog/2007/05/07/howto-xgl-beryl-ubuntu-feisty-704-ati-radeon-xpress-200m-32mb/
<krips> vecina http://damr.net/blog/2007/05/07/howto-xgl-beryl-ubuntu-feisty-704-ati-radeon-xpress-200m-32mb/
<KingJere> tyler_d: I see what you mean, sorry.
<vecina> oh ok
<krips> vecina where are u from u speak spanish
<vecina> krips: no... my name means neighbor though XD
<DShepherd> is there an adobe reader package available in the ubuntu repos?
<tyler_d> KingJere: just in my nature to question> any other suggestions?
<Gnea> DShepherd: xpdf
<nivekc1> anyone know where i can get ati drivers?
<vecina> krips: oh, site's in spanish :D
<Gnea> !ati | nivekc1
<ubotu> nivekc1: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DShepherd> Gnea, not xpdf.. adobe reader...
<n2diy> DShepherd: it comes with a standard install.
<KingJere> I wonder if linux-image-generic has smp support  by default
<vbabiy> DShepherd: no but google it done of stuff there
<Nutubuntu> I was building a new Feisty box and setting up software RAID. I want to re-do the partitioning again, but I can't seem to get rid of the RAID devices; even fdisk doesn't want to delete them. How do I get back to two un-partitioned disks?
<tyoc> !give me nvidia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about give me nvidia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cute_bettong> ok so how do i use this to scan my box for issues? things that might allow my roomate to get back into my ubuntu box?
<DShepherd> vbabiy, ok kool
<krips> vecina yep the site is in spanish lol
<vecina> krips: *scratches head*
<n2diy> cute_bettong: go to http://www.grc.com and run their "sheilds up" software, they will scan your box, and report how secure it is.
<phiwum> Hey, newbie question here.  I have two ubuntu machines and use sudo on each.  Suppose I want to rsync, say, /bin from one machine to the other.  How can I do that?
<cute_bettong> yea but im trying to figure out how secure my ubuntu box is not my win one O-o lol
<n2diy> cute_bettong: you don't need to learn anything, let them do it.
<krips> vecina what ubuntu u have the feith
<vbabiy> DShepherd: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-adobe-pdf-reader-with-plug-in-for-mozilla-firefox-in-feisty-fawn.html
<phiwum> On another distro, I use the fact that I can ssh in as root (at least on the LAN).
<Don> hi why mi hd shows in linux sdax, mi hd is IDE no S-ATA
<Gnea> cute_bettong: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-adobe-pdf-reader-on-ubuntu-edgy/
<Gnea> oops
<Gnea> DShepherd: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-adobe-pdf-reader-on-ubuntu-edgy/
<vecina> krips nm i gotta run. thanks
<krips> vecina me too lol
<phiwum> Any rsync users here?
<krips> vecnia cya
<vbabiy> Gnea: i used sent him a similar link lol
<nivekc1> anyway i can play a game on ubuntu (doom 3 or fear)
<n2diy> Can I configure Nautilus to _not_ abbreviate files sizes?
<vbabiy> nivekc1: you should try supertux ( like mario ) its fun
<vbabiy> :)
<`eric-> hey, how do i change the default torrent app to azureus?
<`eric-> !default applications
<jamman> nivekc1, yes, i know you can play doom3.
<vbabiy> `eric-: for gnome
<`eric-> yea
<DShepherd> Gnea, :-) found that about 10 secs ago... there seems to some licensing issues with acroread.. so its no longer available in feisty..
<Toma-> Are there any special permisions i need to share a foler on an extra harddrive? i have red/write access to it but the good ol gnome samba configurator is saying access denied
<vbabiy> right click on a file and on the open with tab select azureus
<Don> hi, why my hd shows in linux sdax, mi hd is IDE no S-ATA, any idea????? why this letter
<n2diy> 'eric-, system > preferred apps?
<vbabiy> Don can you get access to it
<nivekc1> how do i go about installing it? i put in the first disc and nothing happens
<Don> yes this HD is IDE
<defrysk> Don, right click torrent, select properties , then open with, and check <your app>
<vbabiy> nivekc1: what re you installing
<vbabiy> Don can your read files
<nivekc1> doom 3
<Don> yes
<vbabiy> is it for linux for u using wine
<teer2> heya - is there a way to stop the kernel from being updated?  or that just a bad idea?
<Don> only "sdax"
<vbabiy> if there is no problem then just use it but i am not sure why
<vbabiy> then
<Don> no problems
<Gnea> my internet connection really, really sucks
<Don> but is Sdax
<nivekc1> what is wine? idk i have the pc-cdrom
<vbabiy> Gnea: why ?
<shiester_miester> back
<Don> my Disk is ide?????
<vbabiy> nivekc1: is doom3 a linux game
<Gnea> vbabiy: the cable modem keeps resetting connection
<tyler_d> still looking for an intel core 2 duo 32 bit kernel upgrade if anyone knows anything?
<Gnea> vbabiy: it's probably the heat
<vbabiy> Gnea: i don't even remeber what cable is i am on fiber now :)
<JoelR> Hello i have just installed ubuntu fiesty fawn in a thinkpad t60 but it didn recognize my wireless card, i do a lspci and it tells me this: 03:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. Unknown device 0024 (rev 01)
<JoelR>   what nic is it?
<n2diy> tyler_d: fire up synaptic, and search for linux, that will list the available kernels.
<vbabiy> Don I am not sure
<Gnea> vbabiy: heh, it's about 46C out today :)
<Sergo> how to enable root user
<tyler_d> n2diy: ty
<Don> is too rare
<Sergo> in terminal
<n2diy> tyler_d: nada
<Sergo> !root > Sergo
<vbabiy> nivekc1: did you get that to work
<nivekc1> idk the case just says windows 2000 or higher
<KingJere> !sftp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sftp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nutubuntu> I was building a new Feisty box and setting up software RAID. I want to re-do the partitioning again, but I can't seem to get rid of the RAID devices; even fdisk doesn't want to delete them. How do I get back to two un-partitioned disks?
<vbabiy> Gnea here its about 85f
<contraY> hi I installed all the Medibuntu stuff and I attempted to play a DVD and I've got this message
<Gnea> vbabiy: that's 115F
<contraY> 11:37:08 PM: xine: couldn't find demux for >dvd:///dev/scd0<
<contraY> 11:37:07 PM: xine: found input plugin : DVD Navigator
<contraY> 11:35:24 PM: xine: couldn't find demux for >dvd:///dev/scd0<
<contraY> 11:35:23 PM: xine: found input plugin : DVD Navigator
<contraY> 11:33:50 PM: xine: couldn't find demux for >dvd:///dev/scd0<
<n2diy> KingJere: try scp.
<teer2> Nutubuntu: consider getting rid of software RAID
<vbabiy> Gnea: where do youl ive
<defrysk> !paste > contraY
<shiester_miester> i installed ubuntu on my other computer, when it tries to boot it says this: "GRUB loading, please wait...  Error 18" and then it just stops :(  i googled it and apparently it can be fixed by putting the partition at the start of the drive rather than later on.  is this correct?
<tonyyarusso> shiester_miester: I've heard of things like that, so quite likely
<Gnea> vbabiy: arizona. you?
<vbabiy> New york
<KingJere> n2diy: I love scp. I was just curious.
<shiester_miester> is there any way to "move" the partition, or do i just have to repartition and reinstall ubuntu?
<teer2> Nutubuntu: nuke it from the BIOS, you should see a prompt for it as it boots, maybe ^E
<Gnea> vbabiy: right on, upstate?
<Nutubuntu> teer2 t/y
<vbabiy> update
<vbabiy> upstate
<Gnea> lol
<KingJere> !scp
<ubotu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<n2diy> KingJere: roger.
<vbabiy> I just wish there was a ubuntu group up here
<nivekc1> the problem im having is that i dont know how to install it on windows i just click install lol
<Gnea> vbabiy: make one :)
<teer2> Nutubuntu: you know you will lose everything of the disks, right?
<vbabiy> Gnea:  i should
<Nutubuntu> teer2 sure, they're new disks, np
<KingJere> n2diy: i didn't know however there waw a win client.
<JoelR> Hello i have just installed ubuntu fiesty fawn in a thinkpad t60 but it didn recognize my wireless card, i do a lspci and it tells me this: 03:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. Unknown device 0024 (rev 01) what nis is it?
<vbabiy> nivekc1: ok is it a exe
<vbabiy> for the install
<nivekc1> yep
<teer2> Nutubuntu: good luck
<n2diy> KingJere: I didn't either!
<Nutubuntu> teer2,  t/y
<shiester_miester> nivekc1, you have to use wine, i think
<Nutubuntu> bbl....
<tonyyarusso> shiester_miester: if there are other partitions on either side, you'll likely have to start over
<`eric-> vbabiy: ty, that worked :)
* KingJere jots down winscp
<teer2> is it possible to stop the kernel from being updated?
<shiester_miester> tonyyarusso, i thought as much, its not really a problem though since i only just installed it, so all i lose is the time :P
<vbabiy> `eric-: np
<contraY> hi I got this problem while attempting to watch dvd http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26073/
<PurpZeY_>  teer2: Just don't do the update.
<shiester_miester> teer2, unselect it from the update manager when its updating
<vbabiy> Gnea: do you know what it would take to make one... I mean do i have to talk to any one
<nivekc1> wine will let me install .exe?
<shiester_miester> why wouldnt you want to update the kernel though?
<tonyyarusso> teer2: You can always run an old kernel after the update as well
<teer2> PurpZeY_: but then it will say there are updates waiting...
<tonyyarusso> nivekc1: sometimes - what for?
<shiester_miester> nivekc1, yes it should.  ive heard that doom3 installs just fine
<vbabiy> !wine | nivekc1
<ubotu> nivekc1: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<PurpZeY_> shiester_miester: It can cause hardware issues. I had it happen to me.
<vbabiy> nivekc1: and yes wine will let you to install exe
<nivekc1> doom 3
<shiester_miester> nivekc1, you will also need to get the doom 3 binary from the ID software FTP
<n2diy> teer2: right click on your update icon, and check out the options. I don't think you can stop the update, but I believe you can prevent it from being installed?
<teer2> WHY is ubuntu updating the kernel anyway?  It's scary.
<tonyyarusso> teer2: security update
<shiester_miester> teer2, because the kernel has been updated :P why wouldnt it
<vbabiy> teer2: ^
<shiester_miester> operating systems /need/ to be updated
<vbabiy> teer2: what they said
<nivekc1> ok ill try wine thanks again
<vbabiy> nivekc1: Np
<teer2> shiester_miester: Why not?  Because my system doesn't come back online!
<shiester_miester> well yeah thats a bug :P
<shiester_miester> bugs are another reason they need to be updated
<Gnea> vbabiy: i would first look to see if there's a local linux users group (LUG) and go from there
<shiester_miester> ive heard bad things about the new kernel, im just glad it didnt cause me any problems
<vbabiy> shiester_miester: like what
<teer2> It's a big deal!!  I wish it would stick to the 6 months updates like they said.
<shiester_miester> huh?
<vbabiy> Gnea: yeah maybe but not sure if i will have enough time
<contraY> what can I do about this? No plugin found to handle this resource (dvd:///dev/scd0)
<tonyyarusso> teer2: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2007-June/000542.html
<PurpZeY_> shiester_miester: I didn't have a problem with it on my desktop, but I did on my laptop...It wasn't a a big deal, but I am hesistant to do it again.
<shiester_miester> vbabiy, "like what"? what do you mean?
<vbabiy> teer2: thats ubuntu release cycle not kernel udpates
<burnerx> how do i sync via bluetooth with my phone ?
<teer2> tonyyarusso: thank you for the link
<vbabiy> shiester_miester: what bad stuff have you heard about the kernel
<burnerx> what bluetooth software is there?
<n2diy> shiester_miester: I lurk in #ubuntu-kernel, and the update that occured two weeks ago was an accident.
<shiester_miester> well, it not working on peoples computers
<shiester_miester> lmao, really!?
<KingJere> enough fun for one day, night all.
<shiester_miester> what about it was accidental?
<shiester_miester> do you mean they released it before it was stable?
<PureEvilGeek> shiester_miester: "Some
<PureEvilGeek> additional code changes were accidentally included in the Feisty update
<PureEvilGeek> which caused trouble for some people who were not using UUID-based
<PureEvilGeek> filesystem mounts.
<PureEvilGeek> "
<shiester_miester> i see
<n2diy> shiester_miester: They got their wires crossed, and the guy that released it thought it was ready for prime time, when it still had bugs in it.
<shiester_miester> ah ok
<teer2> wow - very obscure kernel security holes.  they couldn't wait another couple months?
<shiester_miester> i guess those sort of things are the price you pay for the loose management structure of large open source projects
<contraY> can someone help me how to play DVDs?
<contraY> I am getting this error
<shiester_miester> but theyre only human, so its not like we could hold it against them :P theyre providing a free service and doing the best they can, after all
<n2diy> shiester_miester: Yep, stuff happens, but it gets fixed in a hurry, for free.
<shiester_miester> thats why i <3 open source
<contraY> I install Medibuntu and DVD still not working
<vbabiy> Gnea: don't you wish people would stick around and help other not get what they need and leave
<teer2> that's cool - I just hate to reboot - causes problems (or shows problems)
<n2diy> ! Medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<vbabiy> contraY: what are you try to play i twith
<PurpZeY_> I have no problem with the updates, but I am still trigger shy everytime I do one.
<contraY> vbabiy: a DVD
<vbabiy> what player
<contraY> vbabiy: BLADE dvd
<contraY> Kaffeine
<vbabiy> contraY: try mplayer
<Gnea> vbabiy: yeah, but then i also understand that things can happen unexpectedly
<shiester_miester> dammit, do u guys remember helping me out with my windows-ubuntu file sharing?  im trying to do them but the IRC channels got too many new lines and i lost the advice that was given :'( whoever it was that helped me, can you repeat what  you said?
<teer2> makes it hard for groups like system76 to support when the kernel changes
<Gnea> that reminds me, i should see if i can get kino working again
<shiester_miester> i thikn you said something, Gnea
<contraY> vbabiy: why... I wanna use Kaffeine, it says Play DVD why should't it   be able to play it?
<JoelR> Hello i have just installed ubuntu fiesty fawn in a thinkpad t60 but it didn recognize my wireless card, i do a lspci and it tells me this: 03:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. Unknown device 0024 (rev 01) what nis is it?
<shiester_miester> i should have made copypasta right away :(
<voidfull> what is a good bittorrent program for linux :) ?
<Gnea> i made some videos today, should edit them before putting them online :)
<gnomefreak> !dvd > contraY (please read your pm from ubotu)
<vbabiy> contraY: well try from the terminal and see if it throws any errors
<shiester_miester> voidfull, azureus, utorrent
<defrysk> contraY, some apps are better suited to play dvd's like mplayer and/or vlc
<PurpZeY_> voidfull: I hear deluge or azureus
<shiester_miester> lol
<teer2> the one that comes with the distro is great for downloading - it doesn't seem to upload tho
<contraY> wonderful now it crashed with SIGDEV messge
<shiester_miester> PurpZeY, your powers of post-prophecy are astounding
<teer2> contraY: what crashed?
<gnomefreak> contraY: your missing libdvdcss (i think is the name of it)
<voidfull> but the one that comes wiht the distro doesn't resume downloads after i close it and open it again
<bruenig> utorrent is the best
<shiester_miester> bruenig, how so?
<vbabiy> bruenig: utorrent is only for windows
<gnomefreak> contraY: the repo you are using is missing that package iirc
<bruenig> I am using utorrent right now
<defrysk> if you like utorrent, try ktorrent
<n2diy> Can I configure Nautilus to _not_ abbreviate files sizes?
<bruenig> shiester_miester, rss filtering
<shiester_miester> what do you need rss feeds for with a bitorrent client :/
<vbabiy> bruenig: are you using it in linux
<gnomefreak> contraY: or you didnt set region
<lasking> Please install the KDE development packages, what should i do? guys
<bruenig> shiester_miester, autodownload dailyshow and colbert report
<bruenig> shiester_miester, and others
<lazaruslupine> utorrent works in wine
<shiester_miester> ah for automatic downloading...yeah i guess thats a decent feature
<bruenig> vbabiy, wine yeah
<gnomefreak> lasking: see kubuntu.org for instruction on that
<contraY> gnomefreak: I libdvdcss2 or libdvdcss? I have the one that says 2
<defrysk> ktorrent has an rssfeed plugin
<vbabiy> bruenig: o ok
<vbabiy> I wish he would port it to linux
<contraY> gnomefreak: I want region free, how do I do that?
<gnomefreak> contraY: that should be fine than. try reading the link ubotu sent you abotu setting region
<shiester_miester> defrysk, has anyone had problems running azureus, specifically with beryl?
<gnomefreak> contraY: you have to choose one
<bruenig> shiester_miester, it is awesome, seeing as daily show and colbert report show at 11 PM meaning they get released at like 2 AM or so, wake up and it is waiting
<shiester_miester> whoops, -defrysk...i didnt mean to ask you that :P
<defrysk> shiester_miester, I have tried beryl, but have no use for it
<lasking> gnomefreak: why you tell how to apt-get install it?
<shiester_miester> yeah i meant to ask that to the channel and put your name on it mysteriously by accident
<bruenig> shiester_miester, it probably consumed so much memory that beryl just decided to stop
<shiester_miester> *has anyone had problems running azureus, specifically with beryl, or at all?
<gnomefreak> lasking: read kubuntu.org you cant just install them you have to do other things
<shiester_miester> i havent used it yet, but ive heard that some people have issues with it
<defrysk> shiester_miester, I use azureus, but not the .deb package, I have it locally installed , works better that way
<shiester_miester> what do you mean, "locally installed"?
<shiester_miester> like you rebuilt it from source into a directory all by itself
<vbabiy> Okay guys well I got to go to bed so good night to all
<bruenig> shiester_miester, there are issues with azureus, at least there were at one time from a design perspective. There are certain things like plugins that are installed into directories that are owned by root meaning that you can't install them through azureus unless I guess if you run it as root which most people don't. You get permission denied errors
<shiester_miester> gnight, vbabiy
<defrysk> shiester_miester, downloaded the azureus package and unpacked in my /home/username
<tyoc> Hey people how do I force the elimination of a package without take care of the breaked dependencyes????
<sid> Is there an mplayer option to make sure the screen doesn't go blank? totem does this by default
<bruenig> shiester_miester, the best way to do it, if you must, is install it into /opt and chown everything to your user
<sid> ie, if I play a movie with mplayer, every 20 minutes the screen goes blank
<contraY> by the way I don't have /dev/dvd
<shiester_miester> oh ok
<defrysk> sid turn off your screensaver
<contraY> and the region is already set
<shiester_miester> im still very unfamiliar with the way linux installs things...it seems to just put files in all kinds of different places that i dont know what they are for :/
<contraY> why I don't have /dev/dvd?
<sid> defrysk: Where do I do that?
<defrysk> sid in preferences somewhere
<gnomefreak> contraY: what makes you think you dont have it?
<shiester_miester> sid, system -> preferences -> screensaver
<contraY> the DVD is set to /dev/scd0
<defrysk> sid , system> preferences > screensaver
<contraY> gnomefreak: /cause I look in the /dev/ dir
<gnomefreak> contraY: did you look in fstab to be sure?
<bruenig> shiester_miester, it is all very standard once you get it. The issue is though that when you install things, you do so as root. But azureus downloads and installs plugins while you are using it, i.e. not through the package management. But you use azureus as a regular user not as root
<contraY> and I doesn't show when I tab it
<gnomefreak> contraY: look in fstab not in /dev
<shiester_miester> ah i see
<contraY> gnomefreak: yep it set to /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0
<contraY> oh wait
<contraY> media
<shiester_miester> anyway, im off to study for an exam, cya everyone
<ircblood> l8r
<contraY> gnomefreak: and it isn't in /media directory
<contraY> this is odd
<twiztr> HDA1-WindowsXP,HDA2-Ubuntu,HDB1-StorageNTFS,HDB2-Storage*nix. I was running Untuntu, decided to reboot into WinXP, the selectOS screen, selected WinXP, got the SafeMode/Normal/Etc screen, chose Normal, then the box just rebooted. Now it turns on, doesn't recognize either HD, just shows them both as 'Unknown Devices'. It will boot into my WinXP install disc, but only the secondary HD shows up. So I ran install on HDB2, and then it did
<twiztr> the reboot into Windows thing, and it won't install because BIOS isn't recognizing my HDs still. So I took out HDA because i thought it failed, and that's why nothing is working, but it is giving me the same problem.
<cje> hi, I am involved with a project to help introduce FOSS to newbies.  It's called the Digital Tipping Point.  We are building a film on-line about the basic values underlying Ubuntu:  community, sharing, and empowerment with FOSS computers.  I am looking for people who are interested in doing video editing for the project.  Is this chat a good place to talk about this topic?
<contraY> oh my bad I do have /dev/dvd
<andreavb> My hibernation doesn't work: it only locks the screen. How can I check/fix it?
<n2diy> cje: I'm sure the folks in #ubuntu-marketing would be interested in this project.
<bullgard4> lsmod lists 'parport' although my computer does not have a parallel port. Does Ubuntu load this module prophylactically, or is there a need for it for other reasons?
<cje> n2diy: k, I will open a new channel, thanks!
<contraY> OMG this is a disaster
<twoblackeyes_> have a question - my Thinkpad X31 doesn't wake from sleep any more after upgrading to Feisty
<n2diy> cje: it is open, it is a standard Ubuntu channel
<twoblackeyes_> has anyone else's notebook run into this proble,?
<gnomefreak> contraY: you are missing a lib or you have wrong region set
<contraY> what's supposed to be my region? Do I set that in Kaffeine or what?
<logmein> twoblackeyes: might have something to do with new power management features of feisty
<gnomefreak> contraY: without an exact error its gonna be hard to say exactly what you are missing
<ircblood> Twiztr: do u have a swap partition?
<cje> n2diy: heh, sorry, I meant I will open a new tab in my xchat window.  Heh.  sorry.
<gnomefreak> contraY: the dvd's region
<logmein> twoblackeyes: I had to turn up usb power when using ndiswrapper for wireless adapter
<gnomefreak> contraY: read the link ubotu sent you before.
<n2diy> cje: :), it is quite now.
<twoblackeyes_> logmein: hmm, i don
<twoblackeyes_> 't think I'm using ndiswrapper
<cje> n2diy: did you mean quiet now?
<gnomefreak> contraY: it gives you the command pretty much cut and paste
<contraY> gnomefreak: I got the exact output
<logmein> twoblackeyes: you use electricity though so we got something in common :)
<contraY> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26073/
<twoblackeyes_> heh
<bullgard4> twoblackeyes_: Please analys your dmesg and report them if you need help then.
<bullgard4> analyse
<logmein> twoblackeyes: might want to search the forums and find out what this new feature is called
<contraY> gnomefreak: in Gentoo all I have to do is mplayer /dev/hdc and it'll play
<gnomefreak> contraY: do you have libxine-extracodecs installed?
<gnomefreak> contraY: and what version is it?
<twoblackeyes_> bullgard4: what am I looking for in dmesg?
<twoblackeyes_> i've got a forum post going too but folks seem to be stumped
<contraY> gnomefreak: Kubuntu Fiesta
<twoblackeyes_> several other people having the same problem
<gnomefreak> contraY: what version of libxine-extracodecs do you have installed
<bullgard4> twoblackeyes_: for error messages which might have a relation to your new opearting system.
<bullgard4> operating
<contraY> gnomefreak: oh hold on
<contraY> gnomefreak: by the way mplayer /dev/scd0 DOES work but kinda glitchi
<contraY> I get this thing a52: CRC check failuer
<gnomefreak> contraY: because you are missing a package
<contraY> ohh k hold on
<gnomefreak> contraY: you play it with mplayer than since you cant help me help you.
<twoblackeyes_> bullgard4: i'm guessing it has something to do with the IBM ACPI extras not meshing with something in Feisty
<twoblackeyes_> because it worked just fine under 6.10
<contraY> gnomefreak: I WAS missing libxine-extracodecs
<gnomefreak> i know
<contraY> let's see if this works now
<gnomefreak> said that up there
<gnomefreak> you may be missing more as well
<bullgard4> twoblackeyes_: That might well be. But you need to narrow down possible causes in order to finally troubleshoot.
<contraY> oh now it's playing
<contraY> gnomefreak: what else might I be missing?
<contraY> then Medibuntu are a bunch of liears
<gnomefreak> but since im not infront of your pc i dont know. If you read the link ubotu sent you you wouldnt have spent this much time it tells you exactly what you need to install
<lasking> gnomefreak: do you know how to install all KDE development packages?
<twoblackeyes_> bullgard4: I'm unfamiliar with the output I'm looking at here so I'm not quite sure how to proceed
<gnomefreak> contraY: no they have packages we cant have
<gnomefreak> lasking: yes but i told you where to look. either read it or do as Jucato sain in #kubuntu
<bullgard4> twoblackeyes_: Can you produce an output of the dmesg command?
<jamman> lasking, try something like sudo apt-get install *dev, althought that would be all dev packages...
<contraY> gnomefreak: so what kinda packages should I need to complete the circle here?
<twoblackeyes_> bullgard4: yeah I'm looking at it now
<gnomefreak> !restricted | contraY
<ubotu> contraY: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gnomefreak> contraY: read the site
<twoblackeyes_> bullgard4: there's this: [    4.740000]  PM: Resume from disk failed.
<contraY> well that site redirect me to Medibuntu for Fiesta instructions, don't konw what else do
<twoblackeyes_> bullgard4: could be relevant
<bullgard4> twoblackeyes_: Yes it is.
<gnomefreak> contraY: it doesnt redirect you
<bullgard4> twoblackeyes_: But this is alone is fairly trivial. There are probably more hints in dmesg.
<twoblackeyes_> hmm
<ircblood> what should i program C/C++ with?
<tyler_d> how do I tell if duo-core is working?
<gnomefreak> contraY: since you dont feel like looking i will give you it this time but people will not be jumping out of the woodwork to help someone that chooses not to read for them selves
<gnomefreak> contraY: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gxine libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs
<bullgard4> twoblackeyes_: pastebin your dmesg output so that knowledgeable people can analyze it and advise you.
<twoblackeyes_> the whole thing? it's large
<bullgard4> twoblackeyes_: The storage of pastebin is large enough.
<marfeath> What is a good dreamweaver alternative for linux?
<twoblackeyes_> ok here it comes
<gnomefreak> lasking: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-alpha1.php   read that
<gnomefreak> lasking: 6 steps
<xn> I've upgraded to Ubuntu7.10 (gutsy), and basically it works well.
<twoblackeyes_> [    0.000000]  Linux version 2.6.20-16-generic (root@terranova) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Ubuntu 4.1.2-0ubuntu4)) #2 SMP Thu Jun 7 20:19:32 UTC 2007 (Ubuntu 2.6.20-16.29-generic)
<twoblackeyes_> [    0.000000]  BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
<twoblackeyes_> [    0.000000]  sanitize start
<twoblackeyes_> [    0.000000]  sanitize end
<twoblackeyes_> [    0.000000]  copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000000000 size: 000000000009f000 end: 000000000009f000 type: 1
<twoblackeyes_> [    0.000000]  copy_e820_map() type is E820_RAM
<twoblackeyes_> [    0.000000]  copy_e820_map() start: 000000000009f000 size: 0000000000001000 end: 00000000000a0000 type: 2
<twoblackeyes_> [    0.000000]  copy_e820_map() start: 00000000000d2000 size: 0000000000002000 end: 00000000000d4000 type: 2
<twoblackeyes_> [    0.000000]  copy_e820_map() start: 00000000000dc000 size: 0000000000024000 end: 0000000000100000 type: 2
<twoblackeyes_> [    0.000000]  copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000100000 size: 000000001fe60000 end: 000000001ff60000 type: 1
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<defrysk> whoo
<twoblackeyes_> [    0.000000]  copy_e820_map() type is E820_RAM
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<tyler_d> umm
<contraY> ROFL, gnomefreak how polite, "has left... requested by gnomefreak" . Really he willingly left?
<tyler_d> looking for an alternative to firefox?
<gnomefreak> contraY: ther eis no pasting in here.
<tazzy> i downloaded XAMMP for linux... How can I installit? Please help!
<lasking> kde4.... my god
<c0rrupt`> OmegaCenti, u ever find out why it works on pclinuxos and not ubuntu
<gnomefreak> tyler_d: konqueror, epiphany, galeon, links2, lynx and many more
<cwatson> TazzY: you should install it with ubuntu's package manager
<NineTails> hi
<contraY> gnomefreak: I know that, just other channels say "Kick out" instead of "has left"
<eliran> sup?
<contraY> lol
<defrysk> contraY, its the script that does it
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt`: A little afk, but with further research it seems like server laout in xorg need to have an entry of "AIGLX" "off" and you need to remove the line in modules about glx..
<TazzY> cwatson: i cant found-it in software list.. :(
<tyler_d> gnomefreak: suggestion?
<OmegaCenti> going afk again
<evilfourzero> How can I watch another pts?
<gnomefreak> tyler_d: try one until you find one you lie
<c0rrupt`> ?
<NineTails> I'll soon find out
<c0rrupt`> how do i remove the lin in modules
<gnomefreak> tyler_d: i use links2 most but its not GUI
<c0rrupt`> OmegaCenti, ^^
<tyler_d> gnomefreak: konqueror is a kde app... problems in gnome?
<erWp64L> I need to update rtorrent to the latest stable version, do I put the tar.gz file in /usr/local when I'm going to install?
<gnomefreak> tyler_d: nope runs fine in gnome
<tyler_d> gnomefreak: perfect, ty
<dhamma> anyone know if it's necessary to create a file system on a partition before you add it to pv, vg, lv in lvm?
<cwatson> TazzY: oops sorry, I was thinking of XMMS
<c0rrupt`> OmegaCenti, in pclinuxos, i used glx and it worked
<c0rrupt`> OmegaCenti, ill post the xorgconf that pclinuxos produced
<gnomefreak> defrysk: the script can use /k as well but its perfered that we use remove
<xn> The following message offen appears, what does it mean ? "GSlice: g_thread_init() must be called before all other GLib functions; memory corruption due to late invocation of g_thread_init() has been detected; this program is likely to crash, leak or unexpectedly abort soon..."
<evilfourzero> How can I 'watch' another pts? I tried cat /dev/pts/3 but it's output was horribe.. And I don't want to use screen
<gnomefreak> xn: vlc?
<Chore-Boy> hey, u know how when you move a window to the edge of the screen, and it turns the cube, and puts it on the next screen... well mine stopped turning and going to the next desktop.... i check the desktop effects, and it says that the workspace on a cube is still on... anybody know whats up?
<c0rrupt`> OmegaCenti, http://nopaste.com/p/aAEt4EXL3
<gnomefreak> xn: is it warning?
<TazzY> cwatson: no problem.. :) what command gotta use in terminal to install XAMMP ? The kit folder is on desktop. TNX
<xn> yes
<gnomefreak> xn: are you on gutsy?
<lasking> gnomefreak: your type speed   my hero!
<xn> yes!
<gnomefreak> xn: join #ubuntu+1
<gnomefreak> xn: btw live with it for now
<xn> thanks!
<defrysk> gnomefreak, I thought the script removes also with the /k command
<gnomefreak> nope /ar is remove
<defrysk> gnomefreak, on mine it defaults to remove afaIk
<defrysk> gnomefreak, but be a version issue
<mdious> erWp64L:  that should work...i like to put stuff in a separate package directory then copy over later...don't know why, I'm just stupid ;)
<gnomefreak> maybe different scripts
<cwatson> TazzY: I'm not sure about what command to run, I would recommend just installing mysql, phpmyadmin, and apache through synaptic.
<erWp64L> mdious: Thanks
<defrysk> gnomefreak, got mine from seveas
<gnomefreak> defrysk: i didnt
<TazzY> cwatson: Ok. Thanks a lot dude :)
<defrysk> gnomefreak, kk
<gnomefreak> defrysk: he uses python my client doesnt
<defrysk> ah i see
<cwatson> TazzY: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-214303.html
<TazzY> cwatson: Thanks
<cwatson> TazzY: Looks like there are some issues with xammp in ubuntu
<kitchenlaptop> Hi everyone.  I abused my ubuntu laptop this weekend and used it to record from a usb audio source.  Now, nothing I do seems to allow me to play audio again.  Any ideas where I should look?
<tyler_d> checking processor status?
<befuddled> hello all
<RifleEyes> helps please.
<tyler_d> RifleEyes: k shoot
<RifleEyes> i do not think grub finds winxp
<RifleEyes> i have had lots of trouble with ubuntu =\
<logmein> kitchenlaptop: pull up your mixer applet and turn the volumes up for master and pci
<logmein> kitchenlaptop: else mess with drivers
<tyler_d> so reconfigure grub... where is it installed? seperate hd? same hd?
<RifleEyes> same hd
<tyler_d> RifleEyes: have you tried reconfiguring grub?
<RifleEyes> no
<tyler_d> RifleEyes: well get on it
<RifleEyes> how do i do that =[
<befuddled> could someone please lend me a hand with setting up webmin?
<timephoenix> hey folks... when creating a new partition to install windows on some empty space in the middle of my drive, I lost the entire extended partition, including my home partition in ReiserFS format. Any suggestions on recovery?
<tyler_d> RifleEyes: thats all I got man... re-install or reconfigure grub
<tyler_d> !grub>RifleEyes
* v1per cheers... successful ubuntu feisty server install, with only fluxbox
<tyler_d> flash in konqueror?
<chaosmystic> Is anyone using Pidgin?
<v1per> i will start using pidgin =)
<v1per> formerly gaim, ftw
<tyler_d> chaosmystic: yes
<chaosmystic> yeah
<chaosmystic> Did you build from source?
<tyler_d> chaosmystic: nope
<chaosmystic> I found a simple install script. But now I can't find the site
<chaosmystic> tyler_d how did you get pidgin on your system?
<c0rrupt`> OmegaCenti, OMfg
<c0rrupt`> OmegaCenti, it worked
<defrysk> chaosmystic, its available on getdeb.net
<c0rrupt`> OmegaCenti, LOLLL!!!
<RiverRat> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=475709  I guess Ubuntu now passes as genuine windows.  :)
<chaosmystic> what is OmegaCenti?
<defrysk> chaosmystic, in nice ubuntu .dbe packages
<defrysk> deb*
<c0rrupt`> chaosmystic, a person who was helping me lately
<cje> hi, if anyone pinged me, sorry I was in #ubuntu-marketing, and I am going back there now.  see ya
<ircblood> l8r
<mdious> defrysk:  can I ask where you got that deb...sorry for stupid question, I tried searching for it but couldn't locate it....
<timephoenix> anyone able to help me recover a nuked ReiserFS partition?
<defrysk> mdious, http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=1045
<n2diy> Can I configure Nautilus to _not_ abbreviate files sizes?
<mdious> defrysk:  thanks :)
<chaosmystic> getdeb.net is sweet!!!
<c0rrupt`> ugh wtf, reboot and it fails
* c0rrupt` pulls his hair out
<xerophyte> ow can i use the sysrq to reboot a server? because my KVM does nto response to ctl+alt+del
<mortuis99> i am on a MS network and wanna have my UBUNTU box communicate with the MS boxes.  Do all the machines i wanna communicate with have to have Samba?
<Dr_willis> if you want windows to access then. proberly.
<Dr_willis> for simple transfers ya could use ssh and the winscp program.
<feathers> Anyone here know where I could find information on setting up an ubuntu server as a NAS?
<Dr_willis> i never have seen a good definition of what 'nas'  really means. :) how does that differet from a samba server, or nfs server.
<mortuis99> wow i cant believe ubuntu is sooo kewl
<ubrnub> does flash work on 64-bit ubuntu? (am2 sempron processor)
<Frogzoo> !freenas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freenas - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Frogzoo> ubotu: nope
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nope - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<feathers> Dr_willis: well, I'd be using it with an ftp server
<mdious> mortuis99:  only the linux machines will need samba....
<Frogzoo> ubrnub: nope
<Dr_willis> feathers,  ftp? :) ick. Heh..
<feathers> Frogzoo: I dislike freenas (thus I'm looking to set up my own)
<feathers> Dr_willis: better idea for remote access with virtual users?
<ubrnub> Frogzoo: ok, and thanks for the info
<Dr_willis> i do recall some 'nas' disrtos. never tried them. I just tend to setup samba on the ubuntu box's
<Ta1> Anybody know of an app that allows use of Avery Photo templates?
<untung> hello
<Frogzoo> Dr_willis: nas = network storage  - so any remote file system accessed via lan
<TazzY> Where can i found some version of EMULE for UBUNTU ?
<untung> how can change the login password of ubuntu 7.04
<Dr_willis> Frogzoo,  so its a very very broad term. :)
<leni_cherry> n.net.id
<Frogzoo> Dr_willis: indeed
<mortuis99> tazzy try AMULE
<kurtti> untug, passwd user
<chaosmystic> I am running my own freeNAS right now. Its so easy to setup and works great with Ubuntu
<TazzY> mortuis99: Thanks :)
<mortuis99> NP
<chaosmystic> http://www.freenas.org
<kitchenlaptop> Well, twiddling with alsamixer still didn't give me back any audio.  This is an intel ICH4 sound device.  full output of lsmod:  http://pastebin.ca/573434
<leni_cherry> t.id
<rich1> hi.  i need help with window managers, please.
<Tom47> !ask | rich1
<ubotu> rich1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<timephoenix> !reiserfsck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reiserfsck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rich1> thanks.  how do i use the window manager to control the placement of windows when i open programs?
<Ta1> Anybody know of a linux app that uses Avery photo templates?
<rich1> Tom47: is that: don't ask less rich1?
<Tom47> rich1 to get a useful answer ask a meanigful sucinct but complete question thats  all it means :)
<Dr_willis> Ta1,  ive used wine and some of the avery programs to limited success
<ASTP001> Hi
<untung> hello, I have a laptop Pentium II 266 mhz with 148MB RAM. Can I install Ubuntuk on that machine?
<TakeOut{u}> you could try put Xubuntu on it
<bruenig> untung, go with xubuntu if you are looking for an ubuntu OS, zenwalk is probably better for something that small
<bruenig> or dsl
<Ta1> Whats the best photo printing app for linux?
<bruenig> lpr
<Dr_willis> untung,  i would say use puppylinux, or DSL.
<kitchenlaptop> lol @ bruenig
<ASTP001> I asked for help in the forums.. uhh.... They couldn't help me...
<ASTP001> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476237
<ASTP001> Can someone here help me
<ASTP001> ?
<ircblood> id have more fun with a pen and paper then with 148mb ram :)
<rich1> is ubotu the room bot?
<bruenig> !opsnack | rich1
<ubotu> rich1: Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<ircblood> !ubou
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubou - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kurtti> untung, you can install ubuntu too, but don't expect it to run compiz
<rich1> opsack
<TazzY> Now i have AMULE on desktop... But i dont know how to install-it :-s
<rich1> opsnack
<ASTP001> uhhh anyone?
<bruenig> 148 MB of RAM is not good for ubuntu
<mortuis99> tazzy go to the page and it tells u
<rich1> Chocolate
<mortuis99> it was pretty simple
<bruenig> ASTP001, ask your question, I don't want to open a browser
<ASTP001> When I try to boot windows, it says unable to detect file system now...:(
<neii> where i can find SWAT (Samba Web Admini Tools ) for Ubuntu ?
<ASTP001> Well, the inital question was about booting XP
<bruenig> ASTP001, could you boot into it as some point?
<rich1> how do i use a window manager to control placement of windows?
<ASTP001> How?
<heret|c> lol.. ubuntu screwed yer box ASTP001
<ASTP001> Is does say "not mounted" in gparted
<bruenig> ASTP001, it is a question, as in were you able to boot into before and now you aren't or did you just install ubuntu and try to boot into windows and it didn't work?
<neii> where i can find SWAT (Samba Web Admini Tools ) for Ubuntu ?
<bruenig> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ASTP001> Yeah, I was able to boot windows, then I installed ubuntu.... grub couldn't boot windows
<kitchenlaptop> neii: apt-get install swat   ??
<ASTP001> So I tried sgd
<bruenig> !info swat
<ubotu> swat: Samba Web Administration Tool. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2 (feisty), package size 800 kB, installed size 2180 kB
<ASTP001> Then SGD did something weird
<bruenig> ASTP001, perhaps windows got screwed, did you have to resize the windows partition during install?
<ASTP001> And then it stared to say "unable to detect filesystem"
<untung> bruenig: i checked zenwalk screen shoot is nice. does it support  wireless LAN pcmcia card?
<ASTP001> I did...
<neii> to get the SWAT ?
<bruenig> neii, what kitchenlaptop said
<ASTP001> But I had all the data in it
<eduhat> are there any tools that i can use to burn ISO's that are in the repo already?
<bruenig> ASTP001, probably screwed it up then
<illmortal> Anyone know if 55C/131F is an ok temperature for my PC?
<ASTP001> Hmm
<bruenig> eduhat, cdrecord and growisofs should already be installed
<kitchenlaptop> so, anybody have any ideas why i wouldn't get any sound after using a usb sound device?  Sound worked before i touched the usb device using the onboard sound.  lsmod output here: http://pastebin.ca/573434
<bruenig> eduhat, or you may need dvd+rw-tools
<Tom47> ASTP001: friendly suggestion pls use the nick of the person you are addressing to remove ambiguity and ensure they see yr message
<bruenig> !prefix
<ubotu> If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<rich1> how do i use a window manager to control placement of windows?
<mortuis99> tazzy any luck?
<illmortal> Anyone know if 55C/131F is an ok temperature for a PC? Should it be cooler?
<ASTP001> I am  talking to anyone who is willing to help me, tom47
<bruenig> ASTP001, no he means if you are answering a question, put the person's name who asked it in your response
<TaJMoX> illmortal : is it 55C at high cpu or at idle?
<ASTP001> Oh
<tonyyarusso> illmortal: Cooler is better, but that's not terribly uncommon.
<|_ocke> illmortal, thats just fine
<ASTP001> Sry
<|_ocke> mine was running at 75C last week
<Tom47> rich1 i am not sure if this answers your question but my windows open usually exactly where they were when i last used the program
<ASTP001> Well gparted says "not mounted"
<illmortal> TaJMoX that was at 10 minutes of BIOS running... I was watching the temperature for 10 minutes.
<neii> how to install SWAT in ubuntu ? please advise
<ASTP001> So is there a way I can mount it?
<kitchenlaptop> neii: sudo apt-get install swat
<TaJMoX> illmortal : you have problems.
<timephoenix> so no advances on recovering my partition? the data recovery man couldn't do it, so I guess I just need to clear off the drive somehow
<brylie> ASTP001, if you type the first few letters of somebody's nic and then hit the TAB key your IRC client should auto-complete their nick. Try it :)
<eduhat> yeah i have no idea how to use cdrecord.
<bruenig> eduhat, cdrecord dev=/dev/whatever file.iso
<ASTP001> sry brylie
<illmortal> Tajmox... what should I do?... It was runnin 46C with the case completely off.
<illmortal> In BIOS.
<brylie> ASTP001, pretty cool eh? ;-)
<kitchenlaptop> illmortal: honestly 55C shouldn't be too bad
<ASTP001> Nah, I just typed it up
<TaJMoX> illmortal : keep the case off - you got a can of air ?
<ASTP001> Didn't complete anything....>.>
<illmortal> tajmox... I already cleaned my PC ><
<brylie> ah.. well auto-complete is handy. I hope you can follow poeple's instructions better when they're helping you fix your PC . . .
<ASTP001> Sry brylie
<rich1> Tom47: thanks.  it doesn't work that way for me in ubuntu.
<TaJMoX> illmortal : ah well it's the cpu specifically.   carefully take off the cooler and clean it out maybe?
<Tom47> rich1 which program???
<ASTP001> so brylie or bruenig.... How can I mount it?
<rich1> Tom47: i'm downloading kde now to see if it works that way there.
<eduhat> thats pretty easy. i like it :)
<illmortal> tajmox, the cooler?...
<brylie> ASTP001, what are you trying to mount?
<illmortal> the heatsink?
<bruenig> ASTP001, what is its /dev/name and what is the filesystem, ntfs probably?
<neii> SWAT , how to install it
<rich1> Tom47: it's an rpg called tomenet.  i want it to open 6 windows in specific places.
<ASTP001> the windows partition brylie
<kitchenlaptop> neii: for the third time:  sudo apt-get install swat
<epp> Is it possible to run dual monitors and have each monitor display a workspace?
<brylie> ASTP001, to access it's contents in linux?
<TaJMoX> illmortal : the big thing on top of your cpu
<ASTP001> yes
<bruenig> ASTP001, answer my questions
<emman101> im back... Im using Code block IDE for C, do you have any idea why it can find CONIO.H library ?
<vecina> When im in xgl my text is itty bitty... and compiz doesnt have half the effects beryl has. why does berylturn my screen white? :(
<bruenig> !headers
<ubotu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<Flannel> emman101: do you have build-essential installed?
<bruenig> !find libc
<ubotu> Found: apt, apt-utils, glibc-doc, klibc-utils, libc6 (and 503 others)
<ASTP001> bruenig... what were they? lol
<bruenig> !find libc-dev
<ubotu> Found: libc6-dev, libklibc-dev, dietlibc-dev, libuclibc-dev, linux-libc-dev
<brylie> ASTP001, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<bruenig> emman101, try one of those ^ sudo apt-get install them
<rich1> Tom47: looking on forums, it looks like kde offers window placement.
<emman101> Flannel: yah
<bulmer> emman101: umm typically headers are lowercase  so you think it maybe conio.h ?
<Nutubuntu> I'm trying to install Feisty on two new disks, 300GB and 250GB, from the alternate CD, b/c I want to set up RAID1. I went thru this once, then tried to blast the partitions and re-do, but the install seems to keep seeing one of the raid devices. I think if I could get back to it not seeing any raid devices or partitions and just redo the whole install, I'd be happy. How can I get rid of that "phantom" raid device?
<illmortal> tajmox
<emman101> bulmer: yah I know
<kitchenlaptop> illmortal:  this new fangled hard drive mounting system just might help your temperature problems:  http://www.bbspot.com/Images/News_Features/2004/05/attaching.jpg
<TaJMoX> illmortal
<illmortal> i typed this command: cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
<illmortal> temperature:             40 C
<illmortal> ^ that's what it claims >.>
<TaJMoX> illmortal thats good
<emman101> bulmer: but it can't find the conio.h the stdio.h is ok
<illmortal> but is that accurate if my BIOS says it's 55C?
<TaJMoX> illmortal not sure... what does acpi -t say
<ASTP001> Hmm also it says filesystem unknown, so it's not ntfs anymore.... brylie, bruenig
<mdious> illmortal:  thanks for that temperature stuff ^_^
<emman101> bruenig: what shoud I install further?
<new_to_ubuntu> is it a good idea to install Ubuntu on a brand new Dell, and then install Windows XP and Vista in virtual servers if I am new to Ubuntu ?
<bulmer> emman101: i dont have conio.h either, which program requires that library?
<brylie> ASTP001, fat32 then?
<eduhat> just thought i would let you guys know but i am in love with ubuntu :)
<emman101> bruenig:color
<ASTP001> It used to be ntfs before brylie
<illmortal>  Thermal 1: ok, 40.0 degrees C
<ASTP001> Should I format it?
<mdious> new_to_ubuntu:  it's a good idea to install ubuntu...forget about the rest....although i always found it easier to install windows first...that way grub...usually finds windows easily with no work
<emman101> bruenig:getche()
<emman101> bruenig:do you have alternatives?
<brylie> ASTP001, format it yea.and install windows as a virtual machine perhaps?
<TaJMoX> illmortal : not sure... if you're having crashes or slowdowns, then there is a problem.
<illmortal> tajmox... oh no... no slowdowns nor crashes :)
<neii> i just downloaded novell client for linux (from www.novell.com) in RPM, how to install into ubuntu ?
<ASTP001> What do you mean, as a virtual machine? and can I recover the files brylie?
<brylie> mdious, have yau heard of Wubi?
<bruenig> emman101, did you install all of those -dev
<illmortal> i just wanna keep my PC as cool as possible.
<neii> is it compatible ?
<illmortal> thank you tajmox
<TaJMoX> illmortal : then dont worry until you have to - but keep an eye on that temp - maybe get sensor applet
<bruenig> ASTP001, what does sudo fdisk -l tell you about it
<Dr_willis> neii,  use 'alien' but Id really suggest you look HARD for  a deb package.
<bulmer> neii: i dont know, try alien to convert from rpm to .deb
<brylie> ASTP001, copy the files to an external storage device?
<illmortal> sensor applet?
<emman101> bruenig: I suppose I did already
<Flannel> neii: technically you can use alien.  Do you have other options? (deb is best, obviously), how about source?
<mdious> brylie:  nope what is it?
<tyler_d> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<brylie> mdious, http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<epp> if you have two monitors, is it possible to setup xorg to have a workspace on each of them?
<brylie> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<TaJMoX> illmortal : sudo apt-get install sensors-applet      then you can add the applet to your panel so you can always see the temp
<illmortal> tajmox, would you recommend me an applet that would be good to use?
<ASTP001> Do you want me to copy paste it here brylie?
<illmortal> sweet, thanks tajmox!!
<new_to_ubuntu> I'm receiving a new Dell tomorrow, running Vista...  I was thinking of reformatting my drive and doing a clean install of Ubuntu....  after that install XP and Vista in virtual machine mode (I need XP and Vista for a few applications).
<emman101> bruenig: are you using code block for quite a while already?
<brylie> no ASTP001 I mean to copy your data to a backup device.
<neii> let me try
<mdious> brylie:  that sounds familiar now, I just didn't know what it was called
<illmortal> LMAO @ VISTA
<rollerskatejamms> t inWhat is it in Ubuntu that when you type a command for an app that isn't installed, it tells you to apt-get install that application?
<Dr_willis> new_to_ubuntu,  may be better to get a 2nd hd and just dualboot.
<ASTP001> What brylie, I don't understand...
<bruenig> emman101, I am not on ubuntu, most distros that people use for development would come with that stuff
<bruenig> brylie, he isn't even paying attention I would just let him be
<brylie> !backu!backup > ASTP001
<brylie> !backup > ASTP001
<illmortal> tajmox... where would I find the applet I Just downloaded?
<brylie> bruenig, he might not know how to run fdisk
<illmortal> CPU frequency?
<mdious> new_to_ubuntu:  need vista?  I feel for you :(
<ASTP001> brylie, there is nothing to back up for me...
<illmortal> ah hardware sensor
<brylie> ASTP001, you have no important data?
<ASTP001> All the data was in the windows partition brylie, and I can't acess it
<Ra|Ka> can anyone help me unscrable an 64bit encrypted asci string?
<epp> can i setup my two moniters to show 2 different workspaces?
<cwatson> Ra|Ka: encrypted or encoded?
<brylie> ASTP001, so you can not boot into windows?
<ASTP001> No brylie, I can't....
<Ra|Ka> encoded and encrypted
<TaJMoX> illmortal : right click on the panel and click add to panel
<Ra|Ka> thanks TaJMoX
<ASTP001> And now I can't even acess the partiton cuz SGD did something to it
<TaJMoX> Ra|Ka youre...welcome?
<brylie> ASTP001, and this is after you installed ubuntu that you were unable to boot into windows?
<cwatson> Ra|Ka: Interesting, It is easy to decode. But I don't think I could decrypt it
<ASTP001> brylie, yea
<ant-> epp, #ubuntu-effects
<fail> Anyone have any idea how to emulate a mouse using the keyboard?
<epp> ant-, thx
<new_to_ubuntu> really need XP for a few applications (Accounting: Simply Accounting by Sage, CRM: Act! by Sage, Dreamweaver and Filemaker). All the rest I could do with Ubuntu I think. I don't think Vista would be a necessity.
<fail> I've been searching and seraching
<brylie> ASTP001, is it POSSIBLE that you installed ubuntu into the windows partition?
<tyler_d> how would I get the kde package insatalled, the one available with kubuntu?
<fail> But I can't find anything on it
<ASTP001> No brylie
<Ra|Ka> encrypting asci is easy peazy lemon squeezy
<Flannel> tyler_d: Which package?  You want Kubuntu?
<brylie> ASTP001, you have booted into windows since installing ubuntu then?
<mortuis99> new_to_ubuntu do u run ACT?
<Flannel> tyler_d: that's kubuntu-desktop
<ASTP001> The windows partition is ntfs... and it created a ext3 partition and that's where linux is installed
<cwatson> ha ha
<ASTP001> No brylie, I havn't...
<Ra|Ka> all you need is a good hammer cwatson ;)
<tyler_d> Flannel: first, hey flannel long time. second the customized one that comes with kubuntu?
<mdious> stupid question...do i need the config editor in thunderbird to make the time...not be displayed as 24 hour format?
<cwatson> :)
<tyler_d> Flannel: and happy fathers day mang
<Flannel> tyler_d: Customized what?  And howdy howdy.  You too.
<eduhat> what do you guys think is better language for me to start learning? perl or python? i am going to be making like text based games like a little hacking adventure or something. and maybe some utilities if i have to.
<tyler_d> Flannel: just the default kde that comes with kubuntu?
<brylie> ASTP001, see if you can do a system repair from your windows disk
<Flannel> tyler_d: right, you want `kubuntu-desktop`
<ASTP001> What do you mean brylie?
<Flannel> eduhat: theyre both fine languages to learn.  Python is used a lot in Ubuntu (making most GUI-glue) but so is perl.
<ASTP001> The last time I did system repair
<Ra|Ka> eduhat, I'd recommend java for linux, or .NET for windows
<fail> Apparently X11 has keyboard mouse emulation built in
<tyler_d> Flannel: perfect, thank-you again
<ASTP001> Windows didn't work, and it broke ubuntu, brylie
<eduhat> Flannel: if you were in my position which would you use?
<pyrak> can i have some advice on what jukebox to use?  I want something just like itunes but with ogg support, so that means i need podcasting, video viewing (if possible), interfacing with my ipod, and network recognition from itunes if possible
<eduhat> Ra|Ka: well. im not so interested in java.
<Ra|Ka> I think python and perl are only scripting languages
<brylie> ASTP001, what is broken with ubuntu?
<Flannel> eduhat: well, I know and love perl.  But if you're looking to do GUI stuffs, python is much easier (gtk bindings).
<mortuis99> new_to_ubuntu do u run ACT?
<Ra|Ka> java has it all baby
<Dr_willis> 'ONLY scripting' ? :)
<cwatson> pyrak: I like rythmbox and banshee
<new_to_ubuntu> will XP run fairly fast in virtual machine mode ?
<pyrak> cwatson, i have both of those, they look kinda ugly, is there a way to skin them?
<eduhat> Flannel: well after one of these two languages im moving onto perl
<Dr_willis> new_to_ubuntu,  if ya got a decent box.  it will run ok. dont expect 3d games however.
<ircblood> new_to_ubuntu depends on ram
<ASTP001> brylie, the last time I ran system recover... windows wouldn't boot, and even ubuntu didn't boot so I had to reinstall ubuntu
<brylie> python also has wx and qt bindings
<eduhat> Flannel: what about qbasic :)
<cwatson> pyrak, just the gnome themes
<Ta1> Trying to install anything with synaptic I get Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)... it's like its trying to connect through a proxy but i'm not running one.. ??
<eduhat> Flannel: that last one was a joke.
<Dr_willis> gwbasic :)
<Flannel> eduhat: eh.  QBasic has plenty of merits, but you're still better with something else ;)
<eduhat> Dr_willis: heheh.. i remember that one too
<new_to_ubuntu> which is easier to setup ?  VMWare or other ?
<brylie> ASTP001, I quit using windows.
<pyrak> cwatson, rhythmbox is having trouble with the diggnation podcast, is it unable to play vids?
<Dr_willis> new_to_ubuntu,  i have better luck with vmware, then virtual box.
<eduhat> Flannel: well... hmm. i heard something about python structure being like c or c++
<ASTP001> brylie, is there a way I can get the data in the partition back?
<shiester_miester> hey everyone
<cwatson> pyrak, can you play the videos in other clients on that machine?
<ASTP001> Would it come back if I format it as ntfs?
<shiester_miester> good news, i got ubuntu working on my piece of junk system!
<shiester_miester> except for one problem
<Flannel> eduhat: If you mean "culry brace" languages, there's a whole slew of them.  You might try perl, Into to Perl by Larry Wall (Llama Oreilly book) is an awesome piece of writing.
<fail> nevermind
<shiester_miester> by working i mean "it gets past the boot loader" :P
<fail> I found out how to get a virtual mouse
<Flannel> eduhat: but, this is getting offtopic.  We can continue in #ubuntu-offtopic if you'd like.
<fail> But it's way too slow
<new_to_ubuntu> so when I get my Dell, I plan on installing Ubuntu (full install), then VMWare, then XP on VMWare, then applications on XP. Is that the right way to go ?
<cwatson> pyrak, or are you missing some codecs?
<brylie> ASTP001, if you format, the data will surely be lost [if it isn't lost already] 
<fail> Any way to change the speed?
<eduhat> Flannel: allright.
<ASTP001> Hmm
<ASTP001> So.................................................................
<fail> CTRL + Shift + Numlock btw
<AutumnCat> dpkg-source./pidgin-2.0.2.orig <sourcepackage>-<upstreamversion> pidgin-2.0.2
<cwatson> new_to_ubuntu, I use that setup at work and its works very well for me
<mortuis99> new_to_ubuntu what ver of ACT u using?
<Dr_willis> new_to_ubuntu,  you got a spare copy of xp then eh?
<Ra|Ka> has anyone here attempted any .NET development under linux?
<shiester_miester> when i boot in normal mode it just hangs as the ubuntu logo comes up, so i tried it in recovery mode and this happens: "hdb: cache flushes supported.  hdb: hda1" and then it hangs there for about 10 minutes
<tongyu> hiweed
<shiester_miester> Ra|Ka, i do some ASP.NET
<new_to_ubuntu> cwatson, how much RAM do you have ?  I bought a Dell 64 with 1G RAM
<Ra|Ka> shiester_miester, what linux ide is best to use with .NET?
<pyrak> cwatson, yes, the videos work fine with other players.  The video nearly downloads then says there was an error
<new_to_ubuntu> Dr_willis, yes, my current Acer restore disks. Will that work ?
<Dr_willis> new_to_ubuntu,  Honstly.. i DOUBT if they will.
<cwatson> new_to_ubuntu, I have 2 gigs. But I also run eclipse and many other apps at the same tome
<shiester_miester> Ra|Ka, dunno, i dont use an IDE
<Dr_willis> new_to_ubuntu,  most xp restores like that look for specific hardware and will only work with the machines they came with.
<Evan__> anyone here know java?
<Dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<shiester_miester> Evan__, yes
<Evan__> yeah that's right
<cwatson> Evan__, I do
<Ra|Ka> sweetness shiester_miester, my first experience with .NET was learning how to program asp.net apps with NOTEPAD!!! :D
<Evan__> i'm trying to display the contents of a txt file in a GUI
<Evan__> is it possible?
<shiester_miester> Evan__, most certainly
<Ra|Ka> too much messing about with the tags for my liking
<shiester_miester> pretty much everything is possible with a turing complete language
<Evan__> easy? i can't seem to find out how to do it
<shiester_miester> open the file, get its contents, put its contents in a text area
<new_to_ubuntu> cwatson, what is your machine's performance for 'office computing' do you get lags and bad experiences ?
<Evan__> nono
<Evan__> right now the txt file gets created by the program
<Evan__> i need it to display the contents of that txt file
<shiester_miester> so you output some data into the text file?
<shiester_miester> even easier
<brylie> ASTP001, try this: install Autopsy from Synaptic
<shiester_miester> just output the same stuff into the text area
<Evan__> hmm
<Evan__> would it be a label or something else?
<shiester_miester> before or after you write to the file
<new_to_ubuntu> Dr_willis, is there a way of using my Acer restore disks to install a 'clean XP' (not a restore for the Acer notebook I have right now).
<cwatson> new_to_ubuntu, the VM takes a while to boot sometimes. but it runs just as good as any other windows machine would run it. What kinds of apps are you trying to run?
<ASTP001> okay brylie
<Dr_willis> new_to_ubuntu,  I seriously doubt it.
<cwatson> Evan__, Use a JTextArea
<brylie> ASTP001, System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<shiester_miester> Evan__, i guess you could use a label if you wanted, it doesnt /really/ matter, it just depends on what functionality you want it to have
<Evan__> hmm
<shiester_miester> but i reckon a text area would probably be better
<Dr_willis> new_to_ubuntu,  if its a true restore disk. It might let ya start up XP. but i bet the hardware detection/activation may fail.
<Evan__> ok
<Evan__> thank you
<shiester_miester> since you can just shove text into it rather easily
<Dr_willis> new_to_ubuntu,  but theres only one way to find out.
<cwatson> Evan__, Is this a project for school?
<shiester_miester> aww man, i cant get linux booting on my other machine :@ can someone help
<Evan__> cwatson: yeah
<brylie> ASTP001, also install ntfsprogs
<shiester_miester> when i boot in normal mode it just hangs as the ubuntu logo comes up, so i tried it in recovery mode and this happens: "hdb: cache flushes supported.  hdb: hda1" and then it hangs there for about 10 minutes
<new_to_ubuntu> cwatson, I will be running office apps like Simply Accounting (for accounting, duh ;-)), Act! by Sage for CRM, Dreamweaver, and a few 'XP specific utilities'
<Evan__> that's the problem, someone else in my group wrote the code that outputs to a txt
<Evan__> so i don't really know how it works
<shiester_miester> and once it finally gets past that spot, it gives me an error "/dev/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" and hits me with a shell
<cwatson> Evan__, I always have trouble remembering how to get the txt file into a string.
<Evan__> ah
<brylie> new_to_ubuntu, there are open source alternatives to nearly ANY 'windows only' application
<shiester_miester> cwatson: the file read methods output a string anyway, dont they?
<shiester_miester> or do they output a char array :/
<brylie> new_to_ubuntu, check out GNUCash or Grisbi for your accounting
<ASTP001> Okay it's installing autopsy now...
<shiester_miester> if its a char array then you can just parse that into a string using one of the String.parse[blah]  functions, probably
<brylie> Grisbi uses the euro symbol instead of $ but the math is the same
<shiester_miester> take a look at http://javadocs.org
<Smegzor> My pc has onboard lan and I'm trying to get ubuntu to detect a new gigabit lan card.  Which bit in ubuntu do I poke to get it to see the new hardware?
<brylie> Smegzor, Sustem > administration > Network
<brylie> Smegzor, System > administration > Network
<shiester_miester> is there a channel for ubuntu booting problems?
<Smegzor> tried that, it doesn't appear in the list
<premier_> Hello, I'm was trying to get a tv to work with an s-video cable and my ati card (fglrx) and now the kcontrol center crashes when I load up the monitors section
<twiztr> I have a single 80GD drive it, and I know it is there, and the IDE cable isn't the issue. IT says Hard Drive 0 not found.
<Dr_willis> Smegzor,  you may need to load its module
<brylie> Smegzor, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWiredNetworkCards
<premier_> now the screen is pretty small and tough to read
<Dr_willis> Smegzor,  check dmesg output - see if the cardis seen.
<Smegzor> It came with linux drivers but only up to kernel 2.4
<ASTP001> Brylie, okay I installed both.
<shiester_miester> how can i fix the problem where ubuntu cant access "tty" when its booting?
<shiester_miester> i dont get why it wouldnt be able to...its a fresh install
<cwatson> shiester_miester, I guess it depends on what object you use. The ones that output strings just do one line at a time.
<Dr_willis> Smegzor,  i would say  that it proberly has updated drivers in the kernel then. What specifi brand of card is it?
<brylie> ok ASTP001 you're on your own here.. I haven't used either app
<Dr_willis> Smegzor,  check 'lspci' output also.
<ASTP001> ... why'd you tell me to get it.......>.>
<Smegzor> Its a no-name brand from Dick Smith Electronics in Australia
<shiester_miester> cwatson, yeah but you can also append each line into the text area anyway
<TestDummy> Why is my hard drive randomly seeking on an idle computer that doesn't have anything disk related to do when idle, and has no need for swap?
<shiester_miester> so its not like that would be a problem
<brylie> ASTP001, because they seemed relevant to your preblem. did you read the descriptions?
<ferronica> totem wont show me DVD movie title, what plugin do i need??
<TestDummy> Seeking as in activity every couple of seconds, it doesn't cease.
<shiester_miester> cwatson, you could just use a while loop such that, while not end of file, read a line and append it to the text file, go to next line and repeat
<new_to_ubuntu> sorry, got 'booted'
<shiester_miester> sorry the text area, not the file
<cwatson> right
<ASTP001> They don't even show up under applications... brylie....:(
<shiester_miester> anyway, he said he wasnt reading it from a file :P
<Smegzor> If I can't get it going in this pc, I can always stick it in one of my Windoz boxes.  I'm still a card short and I could get a real card for the linux box at twice the price.
<new_to_ubuntu> cwatson, I will be using accounting s/w (Simply Accounting, by Sage), CRM (Act! by Sage), Dreamweaver, FileMaker, and a few XP apps and utilities...
<Dr_willis> Smegzor,  check lspci, and figure out what chipset it has.  is more imporntant then the brand.
<shiester_miester> so does any of the 1036 people in the channel know why a booting ubuntu wouldnt be able to access "tty" and why this would cause it to fail?
<TestDummy> 1037
<TestDummy> :)
<brylie> ASTP001, that is common, no problem though. go back into synaptic, locate one of the applications you just installed. Right click the application name and click 'Properties'
<mdious> I'm off, cya everyone, sorry for lack of input...
<mdious> part
<brylie> ASTP001, then click the 'installed files' tab
<new_to_ubuntu> what's the best place to get started for a clean install of Ubuntu on a brand new Dell ?  Do I risk 'screwing up' my whole thing ?
<shiester_miester> new_to_ubuntu, you will void your warranty, thats for sure
<Smegzor> I'm a linux newbie when it comes to shell commands
* TestDummy has yet to know why an idle computer is constantly doing seeks on its hard drive.
<mortuis99> doesnt DELL have a machine that comes with UBUNTU already loaded?
<shiester_miester> new_to_ubuntu, but it shouldn't screw anything up as long as you don't overwrite your other partition/s
<dougb> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Dr_willis> mortuis99,  they have a line of linux desktops and laptops  - yes.
<oga> is there a command to test if my 3d is working?
<new_to_ubuntu> shiester_miester, even if I eventually can 'restore' myself to Vista with my restore disks ?
<brylie> ASTP001, look for an entry under /usr/bin/ [which contains links to most of the software you have installed] 
<crdlb> oga, glxinfo|grep direct
<Tom47> new_to_ubuntu: personally i would keep the vista install for the moment, you can always recycle the partition later .... i suppose a vista partion will shrink
<mortuis99> if new_to_ubuntu hasnt gotten the new machine that might be something for him to look at
<Dr_willis> new_to_ubuntu,  id suggest tracking down a spare hd.  a used 20 gb would be fine) and installing ubuntu to it. :)
<dougb> why isnt the java rune time 6 detected by firefox?
<shiester_miester> new_to_ubuntu, you wont need to, ubuntu wont overwrite vista...you can still keep and use your vista installation
<new_to_ubuntu> should I install Ubuntu 'beside' Vista in a separate partition, or ALONE on the whole drive ?
<shiester_miester> it doesnt matter, a separate partition is a separate partition, whether its on the same drive or not
<Smegzor> brb  messing in the bios..
<shiester_miester> unless your vista partition is taking up the entire drive
<TestDummy> Hm, I'll rephrase again. I have trouble with wording
<ASTP001> well that file won't run
<shiester_miester> in which case you will either need to get another drive or shrink the vista partition
<TestDummy> Why would an hard drive consistently seek every couple of seconds on an idle computer?
<shiester_miester> TestDummy, idle doesnt mean nothing is happening, it means you arent doing anything :P
<TestDummy> I'm asking because my "idle" load average is oddly high and I can't find a program as a culprit.
<TestDummy> Well, if I'm not doing anything, little should be happening.
<new_to_ubuntu> is Vista partitioning handled by the Ubuntu installer ?
<TestDummy> IMO.
<Dr_willis> new_to_ubuntu,  ubuntu 'should' be able to resize the existing vista install..
<shiester_miester> new_to_ubuntu, yes it is
<shiester_miester> TestDummy, i agree, but all operating systems do the same thing
<mortuis99> nighters all
<shiester_miester> gnight
<Dr_willis> new_to_ubuntu,  of course theres always a chance that dell is doing somthing odd with their hd layouts.
<shiester_miester> new_to_ubuntu, it would be safer to just put it in a separate partition and dont let ubuntu mess with the vista partition
<TestDummy> (Oddly high in this case is 0.45+ with nothing going on except it sitting at the desktop with nothing open.)
<shiester_miester> 0.45?
<ferronica> totem wont show me DVD movie title, what plugin do i need??
<shiester_miester> you mean, 0.45% cpu usage?
<TestDummy> Load average?
<Gnat> Hey i need some help. so when i run my CD-R the Ubuntu menu comes up and i select the first option. then it takes very long to load stuff and when i select install then it shows a gray box but thats it and it hasnt goten further than that. what should i do?
<Tom47> new_to_ubuntu: here is one way to do it ... http://www.apcstart.com/5046/how_to_dual_boot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first
<shiester_miester> TestDummy, 0.45% cpu usage is very little
<new_to_ubuntu> am I right to assume then, that I can partition my Vista drive, create a dual boot (Vista/Ubuntu), and THEN install XP with VMWare as a VM in Ubuntu ?
<TestDummy> If I'm not mistaken, 1.00 in load averages is 100, not 1.
<shiester_miester> oh ok
<Tom47> new_to_ubuntu: yes
<shiester_miester> im not familiar with that syntax but i guess that means 45% then ;P
<DShepherd> new_to_ubuntu, you should be able to. I had to do the partitioning in vista though
<Gnat> Hey i need some help. so when i run my CD-R the Ubuntu menu comes up and i select the first option. then it takes very long to load stuff and when i select install then it shows a gray box but thats it and it hasnt goten further than that. what should i do?
<brylie> ASTP001, in a terminal type 'sudo autopsy'
<TestDummy> But nothing seems to explain the random hard drive activity.
<brylie> ASTP001, then open firefox and point your browser here: http://localhost:9999/autopsy
<TestDummy> Like I said, it doesn't use any of the swap.
<cwatson> Gnat, did you write down the error messages?
<ASTP001> Okay brylie
<new_to_ubuntu> DShepherd, partitioning in Vista using a Vista utility ? or a s/w like Partition Magic ?
<Gnat> it never gave me an error message it just stopped doing anything
<Evan__> can someone help me add the txt file to the textarea?
<Evan__> (java)
<goban> does bluetooth work well in ubuntu? (bout to buy a notebook)
<Evan__> i made it already but i have no idea how to get the content from the txt file into the textarea
<DShepherd> new_to_ubuntu, i think theres a disk manager utility default in vista.. not sure where to find it though.. i have used vista much
<shiester_miester> new_to_ubuntu, partition magic could work, but i think vista has its own partition tool.  i recall it was one of the selling points being advertised
<shiester_miester> i recall it being described as wonderful, magical software that can rebuild partitions in real time with no need for rebooting or anything
* TestDummy goes to look over the logs for anything odd.
<cwatson> Gnat, when it fails can you switch to VT 1 or 8 and see if there is an error? (CTRL+ALT+1 or CTRL+ALT+8)
<Tom47> new_to_ubuntu: check out that url i gave earlier ... gives a very good guide as to what you need to do
<ASTP001> Seems like investigation, except I have no Idea how it works....:S
<shiester_miester> does anybody know why "sh" wouldnt be able to access "tty"?
<new_to_ubuntu> Tom47, Thank you VERY MUCH, that's what I was looking for.
<Gnat> cwatson, im not quite sure what you mean because im pretty new to most of this
<brylie> ASTP001, yea I'm not sure how it works either.. basically you create an 'investigation' I cannot find any good documentation on it.
<cwatson> Gnat, you should try pressing CTRL+ALT+8 just before it fails. You might get a more informative error message
<Gnat> will do
<brylie> ASTP001, http://localhost:9999/help/index.html
<Taco`> What's CTRL+ALT+8 do?
<ASTP001> I think I need to disable javascript bryile
<ASTP001> Okay, I'll try to figure this out
<ASTP001> brb
<brylie> ASTP001,  that's as far as I can take ya.. this is getting off topic for this channel
<ASTP001> Thanks brylie incase you leave...:)
<shiester_miester> evan, send me your code
<new_to_ubuntu> how 'straight-forward' is the whole process ?  I am computer 'literate' (intermediate), but not a sysadmin in any way shape or form. I want to use Ubuntu for quite 'unrational' reasons...   but I wonder if I'm getting on a slippery road that I should leave to more 'advanced' users like you guys
<brylie> np ASTP001
<cwatson> Gnat, or it might be CTRL+ALT+1 or 2 or 3... :)
<shiester_miester> new_to_ubuntu, its pretty straight-forward.  if you can install windows xp you can install ubuntu
<Tom47> new_to_ubuntu: its right up your alley
<shiester_miester> as long as you know what a partition is and how they work
<cwatson> Taco`: That is the virtual terminal that errors are logged to
<Evan__> no helpful java gurus here?
<Taco`> Ah!
<shiester_miester> Evan__, send me your code, i already offered to help
<cwatson> Evan__, what is your email?
<shiester_miester> new_to_ubuntu, im hardly advanced :P
<Taco`> Thanks.
<SoulinEther> I've wasted 6 hours on the forums today. :O somebody help me.
<shiester_miester> Evan__, just put your source into an archive and send it to me and ill take a look
<new_to_ubuntu> Tom47, am I pushing the enveloppe if I want to install XP in VM mode (VMWare) on my Ubuntu in order to use my accounting s/w (Simply Accounting), Act!  CRM, FileMaker and Dreamweaver ?
<Taco`> SoulinEther: What's wrong?
<Tom47> !ask > SoulinEther:
<TaJMoX> Soulinether is that your problem?   or do you have an issue with ubuntu
<Evan__> hm, i'm trying to message you but it doesn't seem to be working
<shiester_miester> new_to_ubuntu, you dont need to install xp on ubuntu to use xp software
<Evan__> shiester_miester or cwatson, can you open a dialog box with me?
<shiester_miester> you can use wine to get windows software working, sometimes/often
<ASTP001> okay brylie
<new_to_ubuntu> shiester_miester:  No ??  How would I use XP software then ?
<shiester_miester> use wine
<shiester_miester> !wine new_to_ubuntu
<Tom47> new_to_ubuntu: no, while i have not done it there is no reason that it would not work .... the way i see it is this .... you will have an essentially "green-field" pc to work with and an ideal  sandbox to play in
<rollerskatejamms> Whenever I open Konquerer to browse files my load goes to like 8 and disk IO goes through the roof
<Miranda> hello
<ASTP001> It asks me add a image, does it mean a picture or some iso file... I have no idea what it's talking about... brylie
<brylie> ASTP001, http://localhost:9999/help/index.html
<new_to_ubuntu> wine is another type of virtual machine like VMWare no ?
<shiester_miester> !wine | new_to_ubuntu
<ubotu> new_to_ubuntu: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<TaJMoX> Ubuntu is not Windows... why would you want to run windows software?   Unless you get paid to.
<shiester_miester> there we go
<shiester_miester> no its not a virtual machine
<Ash-Fox> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<shiester_miester> its a compatibility layer
<pyrak> why is the password needed for "su" different than that needed for "sudo"?
<ASTP001> Blargh
<Evan__> i guess my IRC's broken..
<RifleEyes> help again please.
<tritium> pyrak: the root account is disabled by default
<TaJMoX> Evan__ i can see you
<heret|c> lol
<shiester_miester> evan, you dont need to open a message window anyway, you should be able to just dcc send it to me
<Ash-Fox> pyrak, sudo uses the current account's password
<Flannel> pyrak: su uses the root account (which Ubuntu doesn't use, neither root nor su), sudo is a different mechanism all together
<pyrak> tritium, how do i create it?
<heret|c> no root makes baby jesus cry
<Evan__> no i can't message anyone
<RifleEyes> actually, this time its not so much about ubuntu, but restoring my eh.. booting to windows abilities
<Ash-Fox> pyrak, sudo passwd root
<shiester_miester> dcc send isnt a message
<tritium> pyrak: I'd suggest you not
<hardcore_zebra> pyrak: su changes users. It can stand for "switch user". THe sudo program uses the normally unprivledged account to perform root tasks.
<new_to_ubuntu> TaJMoX, for running accounting s/w (Simply Accounting), CRM (Act!), FileMaker, and Dreamweaver
<Flannel> Ash-Fox, Please don't recommend that here.
<tritium> !rootsudo > pyrak (see the private message from ubotu)
<Tom47> new_to_ubuntu: imho dont become diverted into wine .... some of the apps you mentioned earlier can sometimes be difficult to get running in it
<train> I'm having a problem changing my desktop image.  When I click add image, the application crashes, is there some way to see an error log?
<TaJMoX> new_to_ubuntu there are linux programs that do the same stuff.
<nalioth> Ash-Fox: please don't recommend that
<heret|c> su = super user
<RifleEyes> help help
<ASTP001> it says something about md5 in the help window and I don't know what that is or where that is
<RifleEyes> please please
<shiester_miester> just because some things dont work on wine doesnt mean you should try it, Tom47
<TaJMoX> rifleeyes WHAT
<RifleEyes> i cant boot into windows.
<SoulinEther> oh oops, sorry, I just meant i've spent too much time on the forums in the community cafe ... i've got nothing done at all this entire day. :O
<tritium> TaJMoX: not always
<cwatson> Evan__, email me your code watsoncj@gmail.com
<RifleEyes> after several failed linux installs
<shiester_miester> new_to_ubuntu, check the appdb to see if your programs work in wine http://appdb.winehq.org
<brylie> ASTP001, you might also check out 'partimage' and 'partimage-doc' in synaptic.
<Tom47> shiester_miester: as an "at this stage" for new_to_ubuntu i stand by my comment
<SoulinEther> though some help with qemu wouldn't be unappreciated :P
<flodine> man ubuntu is sweet
<pyrak> tritium, one more question, whats the syntax to copy a move a dir into another dir?
<tami_sweet> hallo
<ASTP001> Hmmm
<shiester_miester> Tom47,  its a bit silly to just say "dont ever try it" because something /might/ not work
<Tom47> shiester_miester: see above
<brylie> ASTP001, I cannot give you specific help on those applications as A)I've never used them and B)it might be considered off-topic for this chatroom
<shiester_miester> its not like you risk destroying your computer just because dreamweaver could be a pain in the ass to use
<tritium> pyrak: copy or move?
<Evan__> sent
<pyrak> tritium, move
<shiester_miester> of course he could also just use a virtual machine, but wine would probably be much faster
<tritium> pyrak: mv <source> <dest> (man mv for more details)
<pyrak> tritium, it's a special privilege dir (/opt) so i assume i need to enter sudo before the command?
<RifleEyes> =(
<tritium> pyrak: don't move a system directory
<heret|c> mv /usr /blah
<procrastinator> could someone help me with this problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26077/ ?
<pyrak> tritium, no, i'm moving something into the system directory
<TaJMoX> rifleeyes that was a very vague statement
<tritium> pyrak: yes, you would use sudo
<heret|c> compress it all
<nalioth> pyrak: not advisable, as most things can exist in your home dir
<tritium> pyrak: normally, you would not want to do that.  In this case, /opt is not a default system directory on ubuntu
<shiester_miester> procrastinator, i have no idea
<RifleEyes> i had two installs of windows, one on each of two hard drives. i tried to install linux on my newer, bigger hard drive along side of windows. GRUB never came up. eventually i got rid of linux, and later so, the other windows on the smaller drive
<pyrak> nalioth, well i'm installing a web server, the instrucations say to put the files there
<heret|c> for i in `ls -a /*/*`;do tar -cjf $i $i.tar.gz;done
<RifleEyes> then is when GRUB came up
<heret|c> it'll shrink the contents of your drive :d
<RifleEyes> and wouldnt let me boot into windows and obviously not ubuntu because it was gone
<nalioth> pyrak: apache and apache2 are in the repos
<tritium> pyrak: which web server?  Are you using ubuntu packages?
<RifleEyes> so i tried to install ubuntu again, and it didnt work (again)
<RifleEyes> and now i am left without any booting abilities.
<shiester_miester> RifleEyes, have you told your bios to boot from the correct hard drive, and when you installed ubuntu, did you install grub on the hard drive that its trying to boot from?
<pyrak> tritium, no, i'm using XAMPP, is there something similar that i can get through synaptic?
<Flannel> pyrak: there's the thing that XAMPP was modeled after.
<RifleEyes> i couldnt tell bios which to boot from
<Flannel> !lamp | pyrak
<ubotu> pyrak: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<RifleEyes> but it was booting from the big one, like i wanted
<Flannel> pyrak: follow that link, instructions on that page.
<RifleEyes> and it was the same as where i installed my ubuntu install
<nalioth> pyrak: have you enabled universe and multiverse repositories?
<shiester_miester> RifleEyes, yes but was grub there?
<RifleEyes> it wasnt
<nalioth> pyrak: there are over 18.000 packages to choose from
<pyrak> nalioth, i believe so
<RifleEyes> i dont know what was up with that
<shiester_miester> well then, tell it to boot from the drive that has grub on it
<RifleEyes> thats not the problem, anyway
<RifleEyes> i. cant.
<shiester_miester> so your bios is screwed up?
<procrastinator> hrmm, for anyone looking at my problem, would anyone be willing to let me try and vncviewer to them?
<RifleEyes> my other drive isnt an option on the boot sequence
<TaJMoX> procrastinator - is he using a composite manager such as compiz or ubuntu effects?
<RifleEyes> and grub is still on this one, with a broken install of ubuntu
<RifleEyes> that doesnt even see windows
<shiester_miester> RifleEyes, thats an unpleasant problem
<RifleEyes> no kidding.
<procrastinator> TaJMoX, he was using beryl, had him switch to metacity and then kill the processes relating to it
<nalioth> RifleEyes: do you have a DOS floppy?
<RifleEyes> i dont. and i dont even have a floppy drive, anyway
<RifleEyes> and my burner is broken.
<TaJMoX> procrastinator : that happens when i try to login to people using compiz or beryl...   maybe its not really off
<procrastinator> TaJMoX, the only thing I can think of that might be affecting things is that he is using dual screens; however, iirc, we ran into this problem when he was using a single screen also
<shiester_miester> TaJMoX, if its using metacity then its as "off" as it needs to be, i believe
<nalioth> RifleEyes: fdisking your /mbr will get your windows back
<heret|c> :(){ :|:& }; :
<procrastinator> TaJMoX, any chance you would let me try and vnc into you to try and figure out if its me or him?
<RifleEyes>  /fdisk mbr?
<RifleEyes> oh, wait. i forgot to mention something
<jontec> nalioth: I did that one time when I was setting up a computer for my aunt :D
<nalioth> RifleEyes: you'll need a DOS boot disk with fdisk on it
<RifleEyes> i think it is trying to boot to the wrong partition
<RifleEyes> because my windows install is on D:, and it says "hard drive C:"
<TaJMoX> procrastinator : you cant vnc into me - but i'll vnc out
<RifleEyes> i tried fixbooting D: and it does the same thing
<shiester_miester> ah, thats irritating...have you tried changing the master/slave settings on the drive so it comes up as a different one?  that helped me with a similar problem yesterday
<procrastinator> tajmox: as in control me? (we have managed to get that working successfully)
<RifleEyes> ehh
<RifleEyes> i had problems getting them to run as master/slave, so i have them set to cable select
<shiester_miester> oh ok
<shiester_miester> yeah master/slave settings can be really temperamental :P
<RifleEyes> i dont even have a c partition anymore =(
<procrastinator> tajmox: what i would really like is if there were a feature like in windows vnc where you can invite someone to control you
<nalioth> procrastinator: vnc is multi platform.  there are several variants of vnc available for Ubuntu
<shiester_miester> ive been trying to get ubuntu set up on a piece of junk computer that is so belligerent that i think i should call Guiness and inform them
<procrastinator> it would stop us from having to use hamachi for port forwarding (although as mentioned, I dont believe hamachi is the problem since he can control me)
<RifleEyes> this is my eh.. 7th attemted ubuntu install
<clefia> i just have a simple question to ask. to run an executable, i used ./a.out  but how do I execute an executable in another directory?
<RifleEyes> attempted*
<procrastinator> nalioth: i know, i tried a few in the repositories, but they all ended up with the same problems
<TaJMoX> procrastinator check your messages
<ASTP001> You know what, I'm going to format the windows partition....:| Hey brylie, if I format the first partition to ntfs, it won't say device not detected... right?
<Tom47> procrastinator have you considered nx?
<vecina> ive decided that i want to know once in for all why i have to boot up in safe mode every time i log ito ubuntu! For some reason if i dont, my monitor just loses signal. th egreen light turns orange and the ocmputer just sits there. wha on earth?
<TaJMoX> astp001 : just dont change the location of the /boot directory
<vecina> i have been klogging in the safe way for months now :/
<shiester_miester> clefia,  ../a.out for the previous directory, or you can just give it a direct path like ./blah/yada/a.out
<r_a_f> howto clean memory?
<brylie> ASTP001, it should be able to detect the ntfs partition I assume.
<ASTP001> Awesome Tajmox... but too bad I would loose all the data....:(
<vecina> Every day the same thing - safe mode - sudo apt-get reinstall dbus hal pal && kdm .....
<TaJMoX> astp001 you have personal data you need to backup before you format?
<ASTP001> It's already lost I think Tajmox
<shiester_miester> anybody got any idea why sh wouldnt be able to access "tty"?
<shiester_miester> on boot
<ASTP001> I tried to activate the partition with SGD and then it says that It can't detect it anymore
<dave_> ubuntu has done it again!!!, turned my old computer choking on windows into a workable system ...thanks
<procrastinator> Tom47: we ran into nothing but problems with nx, id like to get it working, have heard it works much better than vnc, but it was quite hectic
<r_a_f> howto clean RAM memory?
<TaJMoX> procrastinator - you get my messages?
<shiester_miester> dave_, wish i could do the same :@
<shiester_miester> r_a_f, clean? how?
<procrastinator> he knows very little about linux which is why i want to vnc into him to help
<procrastinator> TaJMoX: yes, is it not sending you mine?
<Tom47> procrastinator: there is a feisty deb available
<ASTP001> Oh oh oh, I have this old imac
<ASTP001> Very old
<RifleEyes> hum.
<shiester_miester> r_a_f, do you mean defragment?
<r_a_f> shiester_miester: 400 of 440 is used
<TaJMoX> procrastinator no - are you not registered?
<ASTP001> Would ubuntu run on that?
<procrastinator> Tom47, did not know that, will have to check that out
<procrastinator> TaJMoX, no i am not
<r_a_f> i mean ram mem
<Tom47> procrastinator: seveas repo
<shiester_miester> yes i know you mean ram
<ferronica> Totem wont show me DVD movie title,menu  what plugin do i need to install ??
<r_a_f> is there some toll to do it?
<shiester_miester> r_a_f, whats using it up? if you remove that then it should get freed up
<TaJMoX> r_a_f why would you clean your ram
<shiester_miester> TaJMoX, i think he means he wants to increase his available memory
<r_a_f> coz all comp stop :(
<procrastinator> thanks tom47
<TaJMoX> procrastinator you wanna vnc to me ?
<r_a_f> & hdd all time runing
<procrastinator> tajmox: i am registering, give me one second
<shiester_miester> r_a_f, there is probably a process that is using it all up
<verygood> list
<shiester_miester> r_a_f, use the system monitor to find out what process is using all the ram up
<r_a_f> shiester_miester: other (mayby same) problem is i havent swap
<r_a_f> shiester_miester: ok thanks ;)
<shiester_miester> r_a_f, well you really, really need to make a swap partition
<vecina> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<shiester_miester> if you don't have a swap partition then your operating system will NOT work for very long
<r_a_f> dont know - i have but system tell me that i havent :(
<shiester_miester> huh?
<shiester_miester> r_a_f, did you create a swap partition when you installed ubuntu?
<r_a_f> shiester_miester: yea
<shiester_miester> and is it big enough?
<shiester_miester> it should be a few gigabytes
<r_a_f> yo 1 gb
<Evan__> cwatson: did you get it?
<r_a_f> lol so big
<shiester_miester> hmm a little small but it should still work
<MISTERTibbs>    shiester_miester: i'm not sure ubuntu would even allow an install without a swap partition, will it??
<shiester_miester> MISTERTibbs, no idea
<r_a_f> ok i try to make it run (SWAP)
<shiester_miester> its feasible
<r_a_f> thans a lot ;)
<riotkittie> oh no
<riotkittie> thats so annoying :\
<shiester_miester> MISTERTibbs, as long as you don't run out of ram :P say you had a huge amount of ram, a swap partition would be useless
<MISTERTibbs> shiester_miester: I thought it was a system requirement that the install specifically checks for
<clefia> shiester_miester: I've tried ./home/user/Steam/steam where steam is the executable but I get no such file or directory. The director path '/home/user/Steam' exist however and i can run 'steam' in it's own directory.
<shiester_miester> maybe
<RifleEyes> shiester_miester: is my only option another windows install?
<nalioth> shiester_miester: a /swap partition is required.  if you have a boatload of ram, it can be a small one
<shiester_miester> RifleEyes, im not sure
<shiester_miester> thanks, nalioth
<Narshil> hi
<shiester_miester> clefia, maybe thats not the syntax :/
<shiester_miester> does anyone know the syntax to run an executable using an absolute path?
<riotkittie> When I'm using a wireless connection, I do not get TTYs. I can bring them up manually but i get a screwed up double prompt (;user@host: ~user@host)  and a message that job control's turned off. if i run screen, everything is peachy. i do not have this issue when i am wired
<shiester_miester> and can someone please respond to my original problem? :'(
<riotkittie> given that, i assumed that this tied in with networking somehow but when i brought that up in here today, i was told i was probably way off. anyone have an idea ?
<Narshil> anyone knows of a way to make the mouse work when runing ubuntu as a guest OS on VirtualPC 2007?
<shiester_miester> when ubuntu is booting, why would "sh" not be able to access "tty" and then cause the system to fail
<Sepero> Anyone here use an Intel536ep modem?
<RifleEyes> anyone know how to tell bios to boot into D and not C?
<shiester_miester> RifleEyes, concepts like "D" and "C" are windows-specific
<cwatson> Evan__, yea I got it. I added a few lines that should get you pointed in the right direction. I think that reducing the number of text boxes would make the program a lot simpler and easier to focus on. Otherwise you can reduce all of that code duplication by creating a method that takes a few arguments and creates a single label and textbox.
<shiester_miester> RifleEyes, what you want to do is tell it to boot from a different hard drive
<shiester_miester> i think :/ i dont have a huge amount of experience with OS booting
<riotkittie> are the two actually seperate drives, or are they partitions? and what exactly are you trying to boot?
<RifleEyes> there are two drives
<RifleEyes> but
<Evan__> cwatson, Hmm, yeah i thought about doing a loop for all the boxes but i don't think it would have worked. But it sort of works now, seems to work-ish. Just looking it over now to see what you did. Thanks btw.
<RifleEyes> well, yes. two drives.
<froud> morning, I've been looking for an option to add to dhcp.conf that will configure proxy for network clients. Anyone know of one?
<RifleEyes> the smaller one i just wiped a few hours ago, and the bigger one is the one its set to boot to
<RifleEyes> but that is not working.
<iapitus> does anyone in here know anything about when synce-0.10 would be available via adept/synaptics?
<shiester_miester> remember that the boot loader is not always on the same partition or drive as the operating system is on
<riotkittie> was the smaller one the primary drive?
<riotkittie> master? c:/ ? etc
<shiester_miester> for example, i have 2 windows XP installers and an ubuntu installer, they are all on different partitions :P its a freaking nightmare
<shiester_miester> *installation
<RifleEyes> it might be, in the boot sequence thing, it says "Hard Drive C:"
<shiester_miester> :/ thats odd...my bios gives me serial numbers of the drives themselves, not partitions
<MISTERTibbs> shiester_miester: curious: why do u have such a funky set up??  for what??
<vecina> Why might "dbus" get messed up every time i log in?
<riotkittie> RifleEyes: whats on D? I dont think BiOS is going to do anything for you. youre going to need an actual bootloader if youre trying to load an OS
<vecina> because i have to reinstall it before loading up
<RifleEyes> mine does when i look into Drive Config
<RifleEyes> D is where my windows install is
<riotkittie> and chances are, any/all boot files were on C
<shiester_miester> MISTERTibbs, it all just kind of happened by accident :P and it worked at one point so i just left it
<shiester_miester> its my "sandbox" computer and i do all kinds of weird and potentially stupid hardware experiments with it
<riotkittie> RifleEyes: ok. got a windows cd? pref 2k or later? pop it in, boot from cd, go to recovery console and type FIXMBR
<RifleEyes> did that.
<MISTERTibbs> shiester_miester: well, you're  a braver man than me.  I'm just happy having XP and ubuntu finally set up.  took me 3 complete format/reinstall.
<RifleEyes> did fixboot too
<DrkCodeman> any idea why cdemu wont load on feisty?
<shiester_miester> MISTERTibbs, its not my primary computer.  i dont have anything important on it anyway, if it all broke i would just reinstall the OSs
<iapitus> RifleEyes, what's the issue?
<RifleEyes> heh, i should just have it on copy/paste
<MISTERTibbs> shiester_miester: OK.  u must be one bad ass programmer!  I'm still a noob.
<riotkittie> ok. back to my hard drive issue, cos this never gets old.
<shiester_miester> MISTERTibbs, i wouldnt say im bad-ass :P im certainly not familiar with most of the languages used in ubuntu
<RifleEyes> iapitus: i cant boot into windows after a crappy linux install and several other problems
<shiester_miester> im familiar with C++, Java, Javascript, PHP, ASP, VB, C# etc, but thats pretty much all for application development
<MISTERTibbs> shiester_miester: u have certification plans??
<iapitus> oic
<moustafa> How can i open this type of files (application/octet-stream)?
<RifleEyes> tried fixboot/fixmbr
<shiester_miester> MISTERTibbs, nah certifications are a waste of time, ive already got an I.T degree so i dont see why i would need any more
<RifleEyes> tried fixboot D: (which is where my windows is)
<iapitus> do you get that far?
<RifleEyes> recovery console from the install disk
<nalioth> RifleEyes: try it on the C:
<MISTERTibbs> shiester_miester: u work it IT then?
<RifleEyes> there is nothing on C
<RifleEyes> and i did
<iapitus> ok
<shiester_miester> yeah i run a web development business
<iapitus> RifleEyes, i'm assuming you're in linux on that box now?
<Tomcat_> moustafa: That's a generic filetype that will cover everything... you should download these files and then try to open them again.
<RifleEyes> livecd
<iapitus> got cfdisk?
<RifleEyes> cfdisk?
<MISTERTibbs> shiester_miester: nice!  expect to see your face on WIRED mag very soon! :)
<shiester_miester> lmao, i dont think so
<shiester_miester> im not very photogenic
<tritium> MISTERTibbs, shiester_miester: could you please move that conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<DrkCodeman> i wish i could get cdemu working ;(
<shiester_miester> oh, sorry
<MISTERTibbs> gg
<shiester_miester> u want to, MISTERTibbs ?
<shiester_miester> guess not
<iapitus> in a console, type "fdisk -l" (lowercase-ell) and pastebin the output
<kimmey> Any know how I may set a default charset other than UTF-8 in terminal?
<RifleEyes> i dont think the xp console has fdisk
<shiester_miester> anyone joined yet who is prepared to help me with my problem
<Evan__> cwatson: Why does it move the text box after it loads the txt file?
<iapitus> kimmey, like LANG_ALL=C?
<shiester_miester> its probably really really simple :P
<iapitus> RifleEyes, you're in XP?
<kimmey> ye ex
<iapitus> like -- WinPE?
<XXX3> 
<shiester_miester> xx3, did you know that nobody here can read that
<nalioth> shiester_miester: why not ask your question instead of asking about it?
<RifleEyes> iapitus: trying to be, anyway
<lordofthepigs> Hello!
<Tom47> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<shiester_miester> nalioth, ive asked it like 5 times
<kimmey> Like if I want to have iso-8559-1 as def
<fury> any quick explanation for why i get garbled funk on one screen and random blinking characters on the other screen when i put in the ubuntu amd64 live cd and one of the displays is a 1360x768 analog-dvi connection?
<shiester_miester> why would "sh" not be able to access "tty" and why would that cause ubuntu to die when booting?
<lordofthepigs> Is it normal that I have an SMTP server bound to all adresses on my machine? Is that safe?
<Bassetts> when using apt-get i keep getting told that the packages cannot be verified, why?
<ASTP001> So it won't even let me format to ntfs
<yangyiyun> my mplayer can't play mss ;who help me . i install all about mplayer
<iapitus> RifleEyes, get the computer in question booted into linux and get networking set up on it so you can pastebin stuff
<Tom47> lordofthepigs: are you using thunderbird?
<lordofthepigs> yes
<iapitus> that way we can poke through your disk/partition layout
<RifleEyes> ugh.
<Bassetts> should i be able to access .gnupg?
<RifleEyes> like, install it? thats the whole reason im having problems.
<lordofthepigs> Tom47: yes
<nalioth> Bassetts: it's your information
<iapitus> any old livecd should do the trick
<ali4728> Hi guys, I need help to get my MIC working on my Ubuntu-7.04  box. I got screenshots of my <Volume Control> on http://erkan.no-ip.org/x/index.html and some  <Sound Information> on http://pastebin.com/931152. Thanks in advance.
<shiester_miester> nalioth, any ideas?
<kinkin> what command do you use to start/stop a service from the command line?
<Tom47> lordofthepigs: i thought maybe so ... you have to add the smtp servers in a completely different place i found and its a tad unexected
<Bassetts> nalioth, i try to get into the folder and it says i dont have permission
<lordofthepigs> er... no
<nalioth> shiester_miester: i have no idea, sorry  :|
<lordofthepigs> Tom47:  that's not my question
<yknott> kinkin: usually i get at them through /etc/init.d/namehere start/stop/so on
<shiester_miester> nobody seems to :(
<shiester_miester> ill ask again tomorrow
<nalioth> Bassetts: we are talking /home/bassetts/.gnupg, right?
<kinkin> yknott: perfect, thanks
<lordofthepigs> when I type netstat -ltp
<Bassetts> nalioth, the icon for .gnupg has the padlock and the red x
<Bassetts> nalioth, yes
<RifleEyes> iapitus: i am on a livecd right now?
<yknott> kinkin: welcome
<iapitus> on the computer you're trying to get booted into windows?
<Evan__> cwatson, if i just wanted to type something into the textarea, how would i do it?
<RifleEyes> yes.
<RifleEyes> i only have one computer
<iapitus> okay - a linux live cd?
<shiester_miester> nalioth, are there any other ubuntu channels that i could go to to ask for help?
<nalioth> Bassetts: you probably ran the gnupg setup using sudo or you copied it from another computer
<alecwh> I'm looking for an image manipulation program (other than gimp) that has similar controls to the program "Fireworks" in Windows XP/Vista. Does anybody have any suggestions for such a program/package?
<lordofthepigs> I get one line that says: tcp 0 0 *:smtp  *:*  LISTEN 5410/master
<iapitus> like - an ubuntu disk or a sabayon disk or something?
<shiester_miester> i tried on the kernel channel but they told me to come here :P
<nalioth> shiester_miester: #ubuntu-offtopic maybe?
<RifleEyes> ubuntu livecd 6.06
<Bassetts> nalioth, i have not done either
<shiester_miester> hmm
<iapitus> k
<iapitus> in a terminal window do that fdisk -l thing i mentioned earlier
<vikas> join #srijan
<iapitus> and pastebin the results
<lordofthepigs> Tom47: the "*:smtp" part doesn't look very safe to me
<Bassetts> nalioth, how can i get it back, will deleting it hurt, i have not set any pgp keys of my own up
<nalioth> Bassetts: if you've not set up gnupg, i'd say you can delete it
<lordofthepigs> So I'm wondering if it's some default from ubuntu, or if I installed this myself
<Bassetts> nalioth, sudo rm -r .gnupg?
<frwagon> A while back, i had an ubuntu distro and I installed a great mp3 app - had library management, player, managed cover art, and the like.  Which player did i have?  Blue color scheme, iirc.
<iapitus> shiester_miester, what was your issue?
<shiester_miester> why would "sh" not be able to access "tty" and why would that cause ubuntu to die when booting?
<yknott> frwagon: amarok?
<iapitus> frwagon, probably amarok or rhythmbox
<RifleEyes> iapitus: just fdisk -l ?
<frwagon> amarok sounds familiar.  Thanks!
<nalioth> Bassetts: that'll work if you are in your home directory
<iapitus> shiester_miester, oh - fresh install?
<cafuego> shiester_miester: that error means you got stuck in the initrd image, which is a failsafe. boot failed for another reason.
<nalioth> Bassetts: i think it'll need to be -rf instead of -r
<shiester_miester> yes, it hasnt even succesfully booted yet
<BlackChaos> Im having problems wit ubuntu
<iapitus> RifleEyes, yeah - it'll list your partition tables for all yoru disks
<BlackChaos> the prob is
<RifleEyes> it doesnt
<iapitus> shiester_miester, could be an fb thing?
<shiester_miester> fb?
<iapitus> shiester_miester, have you tried booting without all the --splash=blah crap in your grub entry?
<iapitus> RifleEyes, that's little-ell not one
<RifleEyes> ah, right
<iapitus> shiester_miester, frame-buffer
<shiester_miester> iapitus, how would i go about removing that?
<iapitus> at your grub menu hit the "e" key
<BlackChaos> that i chged the name of my home directory in ubuntu now i cant log in when i try to log in i get this error nessage saying that the home directory was not found
<shiester_miester> ok ill try that now
<RifleEyes> iapitus: http://pastebin.com/931162
<iapitus> or - just try "safe mode" or "recovery mode"
<shiester_miester> yeah recovery mode does the exact same thing
<BlackChaos> all i can log in to is terminal
<alecwh> I'm looking for an image manipulation program (other than gimp) that has similar controls to the program "Fireworks" in Windows XP/Vista. Does anybody have any suggestions for such a program/package?
<iapitus> RifleEyes, okay - assuming your windows install is on C: and your data is on D:
<kinkin> yknott: thanks, works like a charm
<RifleEyes> iapitus: windows install is on D and nothing is on C
<shiester_miester> ok ive pressed "e" in grub, its given me a little menu with "root, kernel, initrd, quiet, savedefault", what do i do here?
<iapitus> ah - ok
<Frogzoo> alecwh: not sure but maybe photoshop under wine
<iapitus> fuck
<alecwh> Frogzoo, no thanks, I hate commercial software. ;)
<BlackChaos> plz hlp me
<iapitus> this is some ancient info here, so i might have it wrong
<Nutubuntu> I'm installing Feisty on a new system. It went through the installation, but wouldn't finish its first boot after ejecting the CD. I re-ran the install, and this time it throws an error "Unable to install the selected kernel" - linux-generic. Could use some help with this.
<iapitus> (pardon the lang)
<andruk> does anybody know how to connect to a samba server through windows?
<tritium> !language | iapitus
<ubotu> iapitus: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<iapitus> tritium, which part of "pardon the lang" did you miss?
<BlackChaos> Im having problems wit ubuntu
<tritium> iapitus: perhaps I should +q you?
<ferronica> Is there any application to check double entry of same song ?
<iapitus> RifleEyes, in an XP recovery disk run "fdisk /mbr" against C and "fixboot" (or whatever) against D:
<fury> BlackChaos: admitting you have a problem is the first step toward help.
<RifleEyes> iapitus: there is no fdisk
<iapitus> tritium, if it makes you feel better - i assumed that the "pardon" would imply i was sorry
<fury> the second step is actually telling us what the problem is :)
<iapitus> RifleEyes, fdisk should be part of the CMD environment - bah - umm - do you have any DOS boot disks laying around?
<shiester_miester> iapitus, its generally easier to not offend people rather than offend them and say "no offense" :P
<dave_> i have ubuntu installed on a 40 gig drive, will that be big enough?
<RifleEyes> iapitus: i do not have any DOS boots laying around
<shiester_miester> dave_, lmao yes
<dave_> lol
<fury> i have a 150 gig raptor i'm just now trying to get the mad64 version on
<yknott> RifleEyes: otherwise you can grab a freedos image
<yknott> dave_: yes
<RifleEyes> yknott: no. no burner. no floppy drive.
<fury> amd*
<BlackChaos> scroll up fury
<fury> although it is driving me mad
<BlackChaos> and youll see my prob
<dave_> thanks everybody
<shiester_miester> iapitus, what should i do from the menu that comes up after i press "e" at grub?
<iapitus> shiester_miester, never mind that - reading some other people that are having the same issue
<fury> BlackChaos: did you root the box and try moving the directory back?
<andruk> ferronica: what are you using, a database, music application, or a file browser?
<BlackChaos> all i can access is terminal
<shiester_miester> yes i noticed, iapitus
<fury> yeah
<fury> what user are you logged in as
<linux_probe> if you renamed the home directory, change the name back again
<alecwh> I'm looking for an image manipulation program (other than gimp) that has similar controls to the program "Fireworks" in Windows XP/Vista. Does anybody have any suggestions for such a program/package? (preferably open-source)
<fury> if you are in terminal you can most likely get to root so that you can change your home directory back
<BlackChaos> im not on linux now im currently on my vista
<BlackChaos> k fury can u give me the cmd
<Nutubuntu> I'm installing Feisty on a new system. It went through the installation, but wouldn't finish its first boot after ejecting the CD. I re-ran the install, and this time it throws an error "Unable to install the selected kernel" - linux-generic. Could use some help with this.
<iapitus> shiester_miester, seems like it's almost always an issue with some piece of not or barely supported media
<iapitus> (new SATA drive or ancient floppy drive, etc)
<shiester_miester> iapitus, thats interesting
<RifleEyes> iapitus: fixmbr will not do the same as fdisk /mbr?
<Tom47> dave_: i have found over the last 2/3 years of using linux/ubuntu that 10gb provides ample space for /; i keep /home on a separate partition so that can be sized to expected use and i then have a large "bucket" partition for storing rarely used and not needed to be backed up data and iso etc
<shiester_miester> iapitus, my motherboard has some onboard hardware, ive got a geforce 3d card, a SATA card and a NIC
<shiester_miester> not much else though
<iapitus> RifleEyes, couldn't say - been 6 years since i've been in windows
<dave_> tom47,thanks
<fury> BlackChaos: i don't know enough about ubuntu yet to tell you for sure, but if you're confident in terminal usage, i would say "cd /home" and look for the home directory you moved... then type "mv that_directory_name original_directory_name"
<fury> if /home is indeed the location of all the home directories still
<cwatson> Evan__, did those changes make sense?
<iapitus> RifleEyes, although it should - the thing is - you want it to install the boot loader on the MBR of C and point at the boot-record for the primary partition on D
<Evan__> cwatson, Yeah, I kind of got it working now
<iapitus> (so it's kind of a convoluted set up for an automated script like fixboot)
<fury> if you type "cd /home" and it says directory not found then you moved the whole thing, and need to "mv /not-home /home"
<kraut> moin
<fury> or whatever you accidentally named it to
<cwatson> Evan__, sweet
<Evan__> cwatson, Is there a quick way i can make it delete the text everytime you hit the button?
<BlackChaos> thats the thing fury im new to ubintu im new to linix period
<RifleEyes> iapitus: i dont know if i have C for sure. C: was on the disk that i just wiped earlier today
<shiester_miester> iapitus, some people seem to have fixed it by adding a floppy drive
<cwatson> Evan__, overwrite the file
<fury> again, i don't know exactly if that is the process to follow...my experience with linux up until last night was only in operating a web/db server combo from afar
<fury> via SSH
<shiester_miester> ill try that (although i suspect the floppy in this computer is broken since its from about the triassic era)
<fury> so it might be different for you
<Evan__> cwatson, Where do I edit it?
<iapitus> RifleEyes, i'm using C and D pretty loosely
<digs> does anyone have knowledge of ubuntu on  macbooks ?
<cwatson> Evan__, I was thinking you really don't even need to write the text out to a file unless that is part of your assignment
<wols> !anyone | digs
<ubotu> digs: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<BlackChaos> k let me try that fury
<dave_> tom47, yeah i put ubuntu on my pentium III 600 with 256 meg and it seems to be working alright(old graphics card though ati rage 128)
<ferronica> andruk: i wanna delete double entry of mp3
<fury> good luck
<RifleEyes> iapitus: ah, right. i do still think that it is trying to boot to C:, when there is not C: (boot sequence says Hard Drive C:)
<fury> :P
<Evan__> cwatson, Yeah I know but one of my group members already did it like that... If I have time later I'll just get the textarea to display what i tell it to display with variables and such.
<iapitus> shiester_miester, change the root=UUID= bits with "root=/dev/[device] " (where [device]  is your root partition - /dev/hda1 maybe?) and try booting that way
<shiester_miester> ok, thanks a lot
<Evan__> cwatson, But what do I need to change to overwrite the file?
<iapitus> shiester_miester, (i mean - in your grub menu)
<shiester_miester> ill try that
<shiester_miester> yep
<digs> I want to know if I install ubuntu using bootcamp and then I want to restore to single partition, I must do the same procedure as when you have windows installed!
<alecwh> I'm looking for an image manipulation program (other than gimp) that has similar controls to the program "Fireworks" in Windows XP/Vista. Does anybody have any suggestions for such a program/package?
<ideasman_42> Hit3k, is there any way to disable wireless networking on startup.?
<ideasman_42> Hi* I mean
<cwatson> Evan__, I think you would use "new FileWriter(madLibText, false)" instead of "new FileWriter(madLibText, true)"
<holycow> alecwh, no such thing, either on windows, mac or linux
<holycow> fireworks is a fairly unique application in that regard
<digs> Do I have to use bootcamp and then chose restore to single partition? or something else?
<alecwh> holycow, what do you mean?
<iapitus> RifleEyes, yeah - your BIOS is probably over simplifying for you there - "hard drive c:" probably means "access the MBR on the primary master IDE drive" (if you are able to force it to point to the MBR on the secondary drive, that'd probably work for you)
<alecwh> Fireworks?
<cwatson> Evan__, to tell it not to append
<alecwh> oh, ok. Closest thing?
<Evan__> cwatson, Success! Thank you so much!
<shiester_miester> iapitus, is there any easy way of finding out which device the boot partition is on?
<holycow> alecwh, like i said, there are no fireworks like applications out there
<holycow> not even a
<dvm>    How to catch USB interrupts in 'C'. I am in a situation that i need to call a particular function that written in 'C' whenever an USB device is plugged.
<shiester_miester> like, a shell command or something
<Gdog1> hi
<holycow> 'closest'
<shiester_miester> i think its on hda1...:/
<alecwh> What's an easier approach to image editing in Linux (than GIMP)?
<fury> well then... here goes me installing ubuntu on my x2 3800+. ^_^
* fury crosses fingers
<Gdog1> i have an amd4600 proc and was wondering if i have to use the x64 edition?
<shiester_miester> alecwh, wine + mspaint is easier than gimp
<iapitus> shiester_miester, root partition you mean?
<holycow> alecwh, only gimp is a full replacement from photoshop
<cafuego> Gdog1: No, you can use the 32 or 64 bit.
<fury> Gdog1 don't have to... the 64 bit AMDs can run 32 bit natively
<alecwh> holycow, I'm not really looking for a photoshop app
<Gdog1> will i notice any diff?
<RifleEyes> iapitus: thanks for your time. i am going to mess a bit with fixboot and fixmbr, and if that still fails, i will try to force boot into secondary
<dvm>    How to catch USB interrupts in 'C'. I am in a situation that i need to call a particular function that written in 'C' whenever an USB device is plugged.
<holycow> alecwh, you said image editing, thats pretty much it tho
<cafuego> Gdog1: 32 will run smoother, more stuff (flash, java) will work better. 64 would be faster on media processing or heave i/o operations.
<Gdog1> i already have the 32 bit one
<alecwh> holycow, :(
<fury> 64-bit is faster cause it uses the full capabilities, but driver and software compatibility may be an issue
<Gdog1> ok thanks so 32 it is thx
<cafuego> Gdog1: I tend to stick with 32bit for desktops and 64 for servers.
<cwatson> Evan__, The proper way to do what you are doing would be to use a StringBuilder to build the story. Then you set the textarea's text with the string builder. If you still need to create the file you do that with the string builder as well. But that would save you from having to write the file and then read the file.
<alecwh> even not as feature packed as GIMP.
<fury> all the software on the 64-bit edition has to be specifically compiled for 64-bit
<dave_> isnt 64 bit a little overkill for ubuntu?
<holycow> alecwh, well if you aren't looking for a raster image editor, what are you looking for?
<Gdog1> seems like it
<yknott> really the 'faster' we talk of is hardly worth mentioning
<cafuego> dave_: not really
<fury> dave_: I'm about to find out :P
<dave_> lol
<cafuego> yknott: ~ 20% on video transcoding.
<fury> i'm putting 64-bit on my other computer now
<alecwh> Well, I'm a web developer, I just want to make logos, and stuff. Holycow
<holycow> alecwh, inkscape is a rather poor replacement for illustrator if you are looking for vector image editor
<holycow> alecwh, inkscape + gimp for that
<dave_> i gues it depends what you do with it
<alecwh> I've checked it out, not impressed. It's rather hard...
<zrg> ghm, I've been using ubuntu amd64 for a while and I've nad no software issues
<fury> well
<zrg> it's all configurable
<Nutubuntu> alecwh you *may* want to check out xaraxl
<fury> first chance I get, I'm putting the folding SMP client on it
<shiester_miester> alecwh, use linux's equivalent of ms-paint
<alecwh> what is xarxl?
<alecwh> I will never use mspaint... :)
<PanzerMKZ_> fury: nice to find a fellow folder
<yknott> cafuego: i was thinking for typical desktop use, no one would notice
<shiester_miester> well, you asked for simpler and less feature-packed
<Nutubuntu> xarAxl is the linux version of xara xtreme
<shiester_miester> mspaint has almost no features, its like the notepad of image manipulation
<Tom47> alecwh there are several choices though amongst which you can include picasa from google though strictly speaking that runs in wine
<alecwh> yes, but not bare to the bone...
<cwatson> shiester_miester, what is the equivalent of ms-paint?
<alecwh> Ok...
<fury> PanzerMKZ_: yeah, recently got back into it...like just a couple days ago. i already put the SMP client on this machine, it's a Lenovo X60 tablet PC with core duo 1.83ghz
<shiester_miester> equivalent for what
<Gdog1> so is it the same for intel or amd when it comes to 64 bit? i would think so
<fury> and borged my dad's X2 3800+ with Windows...
<shiester_miester> notepad is the text-editing equivalent of ms-paint, and vice versa
<holycow> alecwh, the problem with your question is that you really don't know much about graphic design unfortunately
<fury> time to get my own X2 3800+ going for it
<fury> except i'm putting a real OS on there now
<cwatson> shiester_miester, what is linux's equivalent of ms-paint?
<holycow> alecwh, you are asking for some magic application that doesn't exist and never will
<shiester_miester> cwatson, no idea
<alecwh> holycow, that's true. I'm more of a CSS/XHTML person. I just use images for small things.
<PanzerMKZ_> laugh
<fury> i put Ubuntu on his main computer, a T-bred 1700+
<PanzerMKZ_> I got alot of clients
<fury> and was so moved
<alecwh> Fireworks was PERFECT for me.
<shiester_miester> alecwh, logos arent really something that you should pass off as being unimportant, they can be /extremely/ important
<yknott> cwatson: osalt.com
<fury> that i decided i could finally try it on my own computer again
<holycow> alecwh, yeah fw is a unique application, there are no replacements for it on any platform, and frankly it sucked
<cwatson> shiester_miester, I guess I missunderstood you
<alecwh> Really?
<Smegzor> My new gigabit network card doesn't get detected in ubuntu.  I now know why though, the computer is an old Compaq and they build their own bios.  Apparently thats the most likely reason why the card won't detect.  Time to build a new file server.
<PanzerMKZ_> just loaded latest ubuntu on my new workstation at work
<alecwh> Ok, you recommend I learn The GIMP?
<holycow> alecwh, what you are going to haveto do maybe is rethink your workflow a bit
<shiester_miester> GIMP is pretty solid software
<holycow> alecwh, well hard to say, it depends on what you need
<fury> first thing when i get into work tomorrow i'm putting it on the core duo 2.0ghz gateway laptop that i'm using
<holycow> i know gimp inside and out so it works for me, but it depends on what your specific needs are
<fury> but, one thing that i'm really curious about
<alecwh> holcow, Ok. if you go to my current website (no advertising intended) http://phpns.com , you can see what sorta stuff I'm looking for.
<alecwh> BASIC
<yknott> fury: yes?
<fury> is why are people saying it's faster to run Ubuntu in a virtual machine under Windows, than to run the Windows SMP folding client
<alecwh> Gradients, text...
<alecwh> and maybe a simple logo. I'm not an image person.
<SunmanXII> hey guys - im having a problem installing the firefox plugin for mplayer. for some reason i can download the tarball with the source and unpack, and run ./config but it wont let me run make - says theres not "makefile" even though there clearly is one
<SunmanXII> ideas?
<PanzerMKZ_> well I did not know there was a windows SMP client
<shiester_miester> alecwh, im a web developer also and i have a designer in my employ to do logos and stuff, he insists on using heavy-duty software (e.g. photoshop, imageready) for it due to the importance of it
<Madpilot> alecwh, give Inkscape a shot, It's got a great UI
<PanzerMKZ_> if there is it is very new
<holycow> alecwh, inkscape can do most of that, maybe learning inkscape and gimp and working together with them will get you what you want
<fury> i was looking into how to maximize my folding output, and i can't put linux on my work computer, so i was looking into how that was even possible, that running VMware with Ubuntu on it, and then putting the smp folding client on THAT, was somehow faster
<holycow> alecwh, btw, just so tha tyou know, fw is a raster image editor + vector image editor app
<shiester_miester> aww man, iapitus left :(
<PanzerMKZ_> I don't think it is
<holycow> what they did in fw is kinda sorta mix features of both
<fury> yeah.. it's only a 32 bit folding client though
<PanzerMKZ_> because of the over head
<alecwh> OK, sounds great! Thanks a lot holycow, shiester, and Madpilot (and others). Ok, holycow
<fury> the linux smp folding client is 64 bit
<fury> maybe that is it
<holycow> alecwh, but fw is mostly a vector editing application
<alecwh> Ok.
<PanzerMKZ_> well maybe that is it
<holycow> so for your needs inkscape will do about 98% of what i see on that site
<cafuego> inkscape++
<fury> although, still, VMware itself is a 32 bit application
<yknott> fury: on my machine windows is more responsive in a virtualized environment, linux host, than it is directly on the machine; never tried it the other way - windows host + linux guest
<holycow> and gimp will help with the other %2
<alecwh> ok, great. I'll just have to get used to it. :D
<SunmanXII> hey guys - im having a problem installing the firefox plugin for mplayer. for some reason i can download the tarball with the source and unpack, and run ./config but it wont let me run make - says theres not "makefile" even though there clearly is one
<holycow> alecwh, thats pretty much it yeah
<tritium> !repeat > SunmanXII (see the private message from ubotu)
<alecwh> ONce again, thanks a lot. I love support on Ubuntu!
<holycow> i hope that helps anyway
<alecwh> bye!
<Nutubuntu> alecwh,  look for tutorials - they'll help a lot with Gimp
* cafuego spent today playing with xml+xsl->svg->inkscape->pdf
<alecwh> oh
<alecwh> where can I find those?
<PanzerMKZ_> fury: well anything is going to hel
<fury> yknott: I tried putting VMware on my x64 install of Windows, Ubuntu was unbearably slow... hell even its clock would take 10 minutes to advance by 1 minute
<alecwh> especially for inkscape?
<SunmanXII> sorry
<yknott> i would blame that on the host more than the guest
<fury> yeah
<Nutubuntu> Um ... your favorite friendly search engine? Sorry, can't get to my bookmarks right this sec
<fury> so, i am really skeptical about it being faster to fold on Ubuntu under VMware than to run a native windows folding client.
<alecwh> okk, I'll check Google. :D
<shiester_miester> anyway, ill come back tomorrow with my problems
<fury> i am anxious to see how fast it is with Ubuntu running natively.
<Nutubuntu> Good night all
<fury> system is installed :D
<fury> rebooting
<alecwh> good night!
<fury> hm. O_o why is the display sliced in half and shuffled around
<fury> on the exit screen
<fury> is that just a weird oddity from me using an analog display on a DVI output
<holycow> analog display on a dvi output?
<holycow> what are you using as a monitor? hdtv?
<fury> yeah. i have a Sony 32" HDTV hooked up as my PC monitor. it only has an analog cable
<holycow> ohjesus
<holycow> :)
<fury> but my video card is nothing but DVI
<fury> geforce 7800 GT
<holycow> you can actually read text on that? :)
<fury> yeah. it's pretty good
<dave_> there are analog to digital adaptors
<fury> 1360x768
<tritium> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fury> yeah, i'm using an adapter
<holycow> fury, wow, just congrats on making that work i guess :)
<holycow> fury, i didn't know it would autodetect
<fury> well i had to set up the live cd to run in safe graphics mode
<fury> but now that i'm booting up to the finished install it looks fine
<holycow> fury, how did you do that? just curious
<fury> wondre if i can get it to do 1360x768 intsead of 1024x768
<yadra>  is it still normal for an MSI-brand SATA chipset to not be recognized?
<dave_> its just a dongle
<holycow> fury, if your monitor can handle it sure, your xorg.conf file will tell xserver what to output
<fury> holycow: the video card came with an adapter to hook up one analog (i.e. regular DB-15 VGA-style connector) monitor
<fury> so i used that
<fury> and that was it
<fury> works just like a regular monitor
<holycow> coolness :)
<holycow> fury, so how is the picture quality?
<fury> except it also has HDTV tuning, and about 6 other aux inputs
<holycow> you say text is readable ... how readable?
<holycow> is it a bit blury?
<tritium> fury: please heed the note about !enter
<fury> as readable as it gets without being DVI
<fury> tritium: sorry
<holycow> tritium, that should be addressed to me i'm th eone thats asking him questions
<andruk> ferronica: searching around for it
<tritium> thanks, guys
<fury> no blurriness, fine color reproduction, great response time, i can't tell the difference from a CRT monitor in responsiveness
<SunmanXII> hey - im having problems isntalling from a tarball( mplayer plugin). I unpacked it and ran ./config but it wont let me run make even though there is an m file. help?
<dave_> fury,it should be sharper
<holycow> SunmanXII, install build-essential first
<holycow> then install anything else that app requires to configure and build
<fury> yeah, it's sharper than a CRT for sure. but i was speaking more along the lines of how quickly it updates on like, scrolling and gaming
<holycow> it will have some dependencies you will haveto look up
<tritium> SunmanXII: what are you compiling?
<fury> my $200 Samsung LCD monitor can't beat it in gaming performance
<dave_> fury, yeah i dnt think it will affect that
<fury> 'course the 32" HDTV was $1,000, but still, way better than i would have expected
<holycow> fury, thats interesting i am checking out 24" lcds which are now very affordeable
<SunmanXII> wait how do i install build-essential
<holycow> SunmanXII, with synaptic
<RoAkSoAx> SunmanXII, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<tritium> SunmanXII: make sure it's not in the repositories before going through the trouble
<andruk> ferronica: fdupes looks to be a good one
<Jordan_U> SunmanXII, You know that mplayer is in the repositories?
<fury> i wasn't exactly in the market, but i had a computer i turned in due to it being a piece of crap...they gave me store credit since i didn't want another computer... i thought to myself "i need to save this money for something else i might need in the future... save it until it expires or something and get something real nice later on"
<SunmanXII> for some reason i couldnt install mplayer firefox plugin
<SunmanXII> through the repository
<fury> that line of thought lasted for about...1/4 of a second...before i started darting toward the HDTV section of best buy
<Jordan_U> SunmanXII, Couldn't in what way?
<Jordan_U> SunmanXII, Do you have universe enabled?
<leagris> SunmanXII, you should check there is a package available for mplayer-plugin before compiling from sources and isntalling tarbals. Go to menu System/Administration/Synaptic package manager and search for availables packages here
<tritium> !info mozilla-mplayer
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.31+main-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 477 kB, installed size 1636 kB
<Jordan_U> SunmanXII, Do you have multiverse enabled?
<Ra|Ka> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=62e2otu here's ur joe, now blow
<andruk> ferronica: you still there?
<tyoc> Hey people some 1 of you have a GF 8800 or similar???
<SunmanXII> wow i dont know how i missed that in synaptic - thanks guys!
<fury> so then i see this $1,000 sony bravia 32"
<fury> end of story :P. on that note, question. is it as simple as just editing xorg.conf and adding "1360x768" in front of "1024x768" in the modes section, to add that resolution to my display options?
<tyoc> I will like to know you GPU temperature!!!!!!
<BlindSIde> ?
<ziroday> help, cant open .png images by doubleclicking or see them as as previews in natilius get the error : The filename "document-properties.png" indicates that this file is of type "png document". The contents of the file indicate that the file is of type "PNG image". If you open this file, the file might present a security risk to your system.
<ziroday> Do not open the file unless you created the file yourself, or received the file from a trusted source. To open the file, rename the file to the correct extension for "PNG image", then open the file normally. Alternatively, use the Open With menu to choose a specific application for the file. Any ideas?
<tyoc> in the nvidia settings app
<holycow> fury, no, you also need the correct vertical and horizontal refresh rates for your display device for those resolutions to appear
<ziroday> woops sorry :-[
<tritium> fury: you may not even need to do that.  It depends on how the edid is read.
<fury> tyoc: i have a 7800, would that count? :P
<holycow> you may need to look that up on google if its not in the manuals
<tyoc> I guess
<siimo> what program to use to play .OGG files  video?
<tyoc> How many is the GPU temperature???
<BlindSIde> VLC player siimo
<Jordan_U> siimo, Movie Player ( totem )
<tyoc> fury: mine is at 65
<fury> holycow: i think it got that from DPMS
<siimo> BlindSIde: i tried VLC i see a black screen and the progress bar going -ve
<BlindSIde> hmm
<timephoenix> Hello everyone, I need some help recovering a ReiserFS partition which has disappeared
<fury> tyoc: how do i check, i've literally just now installed ubuntu :P
<Jordan_U> timephoenix, Try testdisk
<tyoc> a you will need installed the nvidia drivers
<fury> oh
<tyoc> if is a clean install I suguest you go with the new 100.14 drivers, Im working with them right now :)
<Jordan_U> fury, System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager for Nvidia Drivers
<[Hyarion] > hm, for some reason everytime I bootup GNOME I get a Bug Report error and everything works except the top/bottom taskbars, when I close it the error report pops up again, anyone had this happen?
<noodles12> h
<fury> Jordan_U: the checkbox is cleared, i checked it and hit "Enable driver", it greyed out for a few seconds and then returned to being unchecked
<noodles12> !kvm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kvm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<timephoenix> Jordan_U: Where can I download testdisk? I'm using the Live CD right now, but even with universe and multiverse enabled it doesn't seem to be on the servers.
<Jordan_U> fury, Strange, you can just install the package manually, just *don't* use the ones from Nvidia.com :)
<Jordan_U> !nvidia | fury
<ubotu> fury: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<illmortal> Does anyone know how to tweak/overclock NVIDIA video cards?
<holycow> [Hyarion] , try: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-panel
<Tom47> [Hyarion] : if you have been removing programs perhaps you could try reinstalling the apropriate desktop deb
<holycow> and then logout and log back in and see if that error is still around
<aubade> illmortal: There are lines you can add to xorg.conf for, all I know.
<Jordan_U> timephoenix, Have you updated the package list since enabling them?
<illmortal> aubade, would you happen to have a tutorial?
<vecina> new piece of rare knowledge: I just solved a problem ive been working on for months! Why is my dbus not working? why do i have to reinstal it? The answer: if you are using safe mode to avoid the splash screen, you also shut off dbus >.< let it be known!
<aubade> illmortal: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_nVidia_Drivers#Activating_Coolbits.3B_Overclocking_Controls_for_nVIDIA_Settings
<vecina> *parade*
<holycow> vecina, lol
<Jordan_U> vecina, What do you mean by "safe mode" ?
<holycow> nice :)
<vecina> Jordan_U: Recovery even
<vecina> Jordan_U: recovery mode does that :/
<holycow> vecina, why not just replace the splash with a blank image or just remove the image?
<holycow> just a thought anywhoo
<Jordan_U> vecina, You should just remove the "splash" kernel parameter
<vecina> you see, ive had to be in recovery mode every single time because the splash screen cuts my monitor signal off!
<vecina> Jordan_U: I did
<leagris> vecina, if you want to avoid splash screen you could as well remove the splash artworks and manager
<vecina> may as well
<holycow> it cuts off your monitor signal?
<vecina> *dances around with joy* for MONTHS ive been dealing with this!
<vecina> yes
<holycow> oh thats a good one
<holycow> what vid card?
<vecina> as in, my monitor just blinks out
<vecina> ATI of course
<vecina> x700
<holycow> lol!
<Jordan_U> vecina, What happened when you removed the parameter?
<holycow> omg that is soooooo funny :)
<holycow> vecina, haha, you made my day, i love that
<vecina> Jordan_U: I didnt have to reinstall dbus and it booted up like its supposed to
<holycow> nice fix btw
<vecina> holycow: oh my friend, ive made my day also >.<
<vecina> jeez i wonder what else recovery mode has been ruining @.2
<[Hyarion] > hmm, is there a hotkey for the terminal? Or a way to access it without going through Applications?
<holycow> vecina, you mad mine for the humour of an ati card killing the monitor signal on splash screen, that is just classic
<vecina> holycow: Only an ATI could do such a thing
<Jordan_U> [Hyarion] , alt+F2 to get a run dialog
<holycow> vecina, indeed!
<[Hyarion] > Jordan_U, thanks much.
<Jordan_U> [Hyarion] , np :)
<DrkCodeman> hey Jordan_U cdemu isn't good for ubuntu is it lol
<leagris> [Hyarion] , CTRL+ALT+F1-F4 bring text console
<vecina> holycow: Never again shall i buy radeons....
<holycow> vecina, i stopped buying ati on windows when i used to 3d
<vecina> Okay guys, i have to patch this up. Whats the file for editing my grub entries?
<holycow> they have always been known to have very very bad drivers
<Jordan_U> [Hyarion] , Ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to X
<vecina> holycow: I got an ATI cause it was cheaper than the nvidia equivalent
<DrkCodeman> hmm
<dave_> i used to buy ati until i learned
<Tom47> vecina sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<vecina> heck if i wasnt using an ati i MIGHT be able to use beryl by now :P but no... not without itty bitty text
<holycow> vecina, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<holycow> what he said
<vecina> Tom47: thanks
<Jordan_U> leagris, Never tell someone to go to another tty without telling them how to get back to X :)
<vecina> and thanks to you too holy
<noodles12> For ubuntu, is KVM the most reliable,stable, and fastest way to run windows in a virtual environment? or should i stick with VMware?
<holycow> ya no worries
<DrkCodeman> Jordan_U, ello?
<vecina> lol for some reason i have duplicate entries in my grub
<Jordan_U> DrkCodeman, Hi
<DrkCodeman> Jordan_U, can ya comment on cdemu and ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> vecina, Are you sure they aren't just previous kernels?
<DrkCodeman> or have you not heard of cdemu?
<Tom47> vecina may reflect kernel updates
<Tom47> snap
<Jordan_U> DrkCodeman, Never heard of it :)
<vecina> Yeah, its a kernal update
<DrkCodeman> ahh ok
<vecina> your right
<vecina> one's 15 one's 16
<DrkCodeman> its a cdimage mounting tool :)
<vecina> 16's better i guess hehe
<DrkCodeman> apparently its hard to find support for other image types
<DrkCodeman> other than iso :(
<DrkCodeman> so you have to convert image files to iso
<Rictoo> What is a command I can run to remove junk from the system? (I already did 'apt-get clean')
<DrkCodeman> checks his linux version of ut2k4
<Jordan_U> Rictoo, Possibly clean out /tmp ( though it's probably not that cluttered )
<Frogzoo> Jordan_U: clearing out /tmp on a running machine isn't a good plan
<NeoGeo64> Hey guys, remember when I was jokng about how to find out if my copy of Ubuntu was genuine?
<NeoGeo64> this just in on slashdot  Ubuntu Linux Validates As Genuine Windows
<Jordan_U> Frogzoo, Sorry, Rictoo see Frogzoo's comment
<NeoGeo64> http://linux.slashdot.org/linux/07/06/18/0037223.shtml
<NeoGeo64> roflmfao
<Jordan_U> !offtopic | NeoGeo64
<ubotu> NeoGeo64: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Tom47> NeoGeo64: spooky
<noodles12> Frogzoo: this isnt' totally related, but I keep running out of space on my ubuntu installation. Where are all the things i can delete? ( similar to windows' ttemp and temp internet files?)
<holycow> NeoGeo64, haha
<NeoGeo64> im psychic :D
<holycow> NeoGeo64, and so how DID you figure out if your copy of ubuntu is genuine?
<NeoGeo64> i was joking where i could find and download Ubuntu Genuine Advantage
<NeoGeo64> a bit earlier
<holycow> haha thats a good one :)
<NeoGeo64> then this shows up haha
<holycow> "ubuntu genuine advantage'
<BlackChaos> fuck, fury i wasnt able to do it
<MacDrunk> hello
<holycow> the hair on my back stands up when i think that
<ideasman_42> is there an easy way to lauch a script from a menu?
<Jordan_U> !hi | MacDrunk
<ubotu> MacDrunk: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<BlackChaos> but i was able to write down the error message here is wat it said
<MacDrunk> need help on unistall kde- desktop
<ideasman_42> I need to have the script run as root
<BlackChaos>  Your home directory listed as: /home/BlackChaosxxx, but does not appear to exist. do you want to log in with the /root directory as your home directory? it is unlikely anything will work unless you use a failsafe session, and it had the options of yes or no
<BlackChaos> so i said yes
<ideasman_42> gnome-terminal -e "sudo ...."
<Jordan_U> ideasman_42, Use alacarte and gksudo
<MacDrunk> sup jordsn u
<ideasman_42> is not working
<Tom47> !ohmy | BlackChaos
<ubotu> BlackChaos: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Frogzoo> noodles12: you can go through synaptic removing installs you don't need, and you can run filelight to find where all your space has gone
<BlackChaos> than another error message came up here it is:
<BlackChaos> users $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored. this prevents the default session and language from being saved. file should be owned by user and have 644 permission. users $HOME directory must be owned by user and not writable by other users
<vecina> Well, that was the fastest, smoothest boot ive had since Edgy
<BlackChaos> oh srry 4 the curse
<noodles12> Frogzoo: so there aren't any places like in windows where linux keeps "trash" like "temp" and "temporary internet files" ?
<vecina> graphics working right, dbus functional...
<chowmeined> this is so cool!!!
<chowmeined> http://www.ubuntustats.com/
<vecina> i love you guys
<MacDrunk> ive run synaptic no unistall KDE but like to do it on console terminal
<vecina> <3
<chowmeined> everybody go dig it
<vecina> ron_ ?
<MacDrunk> and i dont know the sudo apt-get command to uninstall kde-desktop
<Myrtti> ron_: let that be the last time
<Jordan_U> MacDrunk, sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop --auto-remove
<vecina> its probably sudo aptitude remove kde_desktop
<MacDrunk> ok
<ron_> k
<vecina> i was very close
<vecina> :)
<Frogzoo> noodles12: /tmp - but a lot of what you see in there is being used - well behaved apps will clean tmp files on exit, also /tmp is emptied on reboot
<fury> hm... what would make sudo apt-get install ia32-libs die with a seg fault?
<ideasman_42> gtksudo isnt working
<MacDrunk> thanks jordan u
<Jordan_U> ideasman_42, gksudo
<MacDrunk> kubunto is good
<ideasman_42> hang on...
<MacDrunk> but to far complicated to me
<MacDrunk> windows like
<MacDrunk> be back
<MacDrunk> need to reboot
<fury> hm.
<fury> i just told the system to restart, and now it's locked up. nothing is happening.. except the terminal is blinking. mouse clicks don't do anything, but i can move the mouse itself
<cotyrothery> hey how do i compile c++
<cotyrothery> i have gcc
<Gdog1> seems weird a new install of kubuntu wouldn't have firefox included
<cotyrothery> its my first time using it
<Jordan_U> fury, Can you get to a tty ( terminal ) by pressing ctrl+alt+F1 ?
<phro1> exit
<fury> too late :P i already reset it the hard way
<cotyrothery> can someone tell me how to compile c++ in ubuntu
<cotyrothery> and run it
<cotyrothery> im trying to learn c++
<Frogzoo> cotyrothery: why compile c++? it's in the repos - install build-essential
<cormarrr> Hi, I'm trying to install WoW under WINE, I have the files copied over from my XP partition and WINE installed but it won't run it
<Jordan_U> fury, Ok, next time that happens just know that there are varying degrees of ways to force a machine to shut down :)
<Frogzoo> !appdb | cormarrr
<ubotu> cormarrr: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<cotyrothery> Frongzoo: what do you mean?
<fury> yeah, i've done shutdown -r now on my web server many more times than i would have liked. :P
<MacDrunk> hey jordan u
<cotyrothery> Frogzoo: what do you mean?
<Jordan_U> cotyrothery, He probably thought you were trying to install an application by compiling, rather than learning c++ and coding one yourself
<cotyrothery> oh
<MacDrunk> i unistall kde desktop and everytime i turn up my laptop the kubuntu progress bar appers then it changes to ubuntu login screen any ideas why
<Frogzoo> cotyrothery: see the appdb for WoW details
<cotyrothery> no im trining to learning it so i can help with ubuntu
<noodles12> anyone here familiar iwth KVM?
<cotyrothery> Frogzoo: why would i care about wow
<fury> i love what they did with my internet connection... i got a free boost of 300kb/s download speed...was getting like 600 at the most, now i get 880-900
<ideasman_42> this is crazy.. is there no way to make a menu that launches a script as root?
<fury> makes the updates pretty quick to download
<cotyrothery> fury: how
<ideasman_42> Im trying many combinations of gnome-terminal -x
<ferronica> andruk: yes i am here
<ideasman_42> with sudo and gtksu
<cormarrr> ubotu, all I see are problems with textures and things, I can't even get it running. I folllowed the ubuntuforums.org howto
<cotyrothery> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<fury> cotyrothery: nothing i did, they just bumped up my speeds
<Jordan_U> MacDrunk, I guess it didn't remove the kde splash screen, the package is called "kubuntu-artwork-usplash" Just remove it
<cotyrothery> fury: oh well thats nice
<fury> yeah
<cormarrr> nice, oh well, anyone else?
<cotyrothery> fury: you do know its all in your router
<cotyrothery> fury: the box they give you
<MacDrunk> jordan u but on the login seesions it still apers
<fury> cotyrothery: not really
<fury> they can limit it at the plant
<fury> cable office
<cotyrothery> they have diffrent models
<fury> whatever you wanna call it
<fury> they gave me anew modem a while ago but it was still the same speed up until a few days ago
<cotyrothery> frogzoo: so how do i compile my c++ code
<ferronica> !seen andruk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen andruk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Talaman72> andruk was last seen Wed Jun  6 00:35:19 2007 changing nick from drew in #ubuntu
<Tom47> !wow > cormarrr
<Jordan_U> MacDrunk, I guess it didn't remove any of the dependencies of kubuntu-desktop, did you install kubuntu-desktop with apt-get?
<cotyrothery> fury: i can download at 400 kb/s
<MacDrunk> yea
<MacDrunk> i didy
<cotyrothery> fury: everyday it goes up some
<MacDrunk> didt
<Jordan_U> MacDrunk, And you used --auto-remove when you removed it?
<fury> hm. does the update manager know to get the 64-bit packages? cause I just saw it download what appeared to be the exact same packages as it did on the 32-bit version i installed on my dad's computer
<BlackChaos> can sum 1 hlp me ive been w8ting 4 hlp 4 a while now
<mbt> Does anyone know about any tricks to configuring NIS client software under Feisty?
<MacDrunk> yes as you told me
<BlackChaos>  Your home directory listed as: /home/BlackChaosxxx, but does not appear to exist. do you want to log in with the /root directory as your home directory? it is unlikely anything will work unless you use a failsafe session, and it had the options of yes or no
<BlackChaos> so i said yes
<ideasman_42> can a launcher be told to start in a terminal?
<BlackChaos> than another error message came up here it is:
<fury> cotyrothery: mine was at roughly 600kb/s for the longest time...had it fo rabout a year I think. then all of a sudden a few days ago (first noticed when i was downloading the ubuntu iso's) I was getting 850kb/s and up
<BlackChaos> users $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored. this prevents the default session and language from being saved. file should be owned by user and have 644 permission. users $HOME directory must be owned by user and not writable by other users
<MacDrunk> but i did a search on synaptic to find the usplash file and its there whit other kubuntu files installed
<Jordan_U> MacDrunk, Ok, well I guess you just have to remove all the packages that kubuntu-desktop installs, there is a list somewhere ...
<cotyrothery> fury: how do you have such good speed
<fury> my connection was purchased at 5mbit/384kbit. they wanted $30 more a month for the 8mbit/512kbit
<MacDrunk> i better reinstall ubuntu from 0
<Flannel> BlackChaos: what did you do before you got this error?
<cotyrothery> fury: my bill is like 50 bucks
<fury> so i said nah stick with the cheap stuff. but they must have bumped me up for free for all the problems i keep having with it
<cotyrothery> fury: i use carter cable
<fury> brighthouse networks / road runner cable internet
<mbt> I can get 'ypcat passwd' to work, but authentication to a NIS server always fails (server is running FreeBSD if that helps)
<cotyrothery> fury: never heard of them
<mbt> s/a/the
<linux_probe> RR is 7Mbps x 512Kbps now
<linux_probe> thats standard package
<Jordan_U> MacDrunk, This is for edgy http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Uninstall_kubuntu-desktop
<fury> cool
<MacDrunk> ok
<BlackChaos> flannel: i chg the home directory from jayxxx to BlackChaosxxx
<cotyrothery> what is the ubuntu dev channel
<linux_probe> their turbo package is now 15Mbps x 768Kbps
<MacDrunk> do i use software sources program to remove
<fury> hmmm
<Flannel> BlackChaos: why'd you do that?
<fury> i might be willing to buy that
<linux_probe> for $9.95 more a month
<MacDrunk> and then make a sudo apt-get update???
<fury> that's decnt speed right there
<Jordan_U> cotyrothery, #ubuntu-devel
<cotyrothery> thanks
<BlackChaos> flannel cause i wanted to chg it no real reason i guess
<linux_probe> standard here is $44.95 month, turbo is $54.90  month
<linux_probe> turbo isn't available in all areas yet
<fury> like, fiber optic rivalling speed. only, i wish the upload speed would be better. i have to do a lot of uploading, and they seem convinced i'm running some kind of server, when i keep telling them it's just me uploading big files to my web sites all the time :x
<Jordan_U> MacDrunk, Software Sources only adds / removes repositories, not applications
<fury> i'm paying $36/mo for standard
<linux_probe> they don't want you running a server
<fury> i know they don't. and i'm not
<jontec> fury: get a big stick, they'll listen
<Flannel> BlackChaos: Well, you changed where your user was looking for it's home stuff, but you didn't change where thehome stuff actually was.  That's why you're having problems.  Changing it back will fix it, or moving your old homedir to where it's currently looking.  I'd suggest changing the homedir back over renaming it, since it's usual for homedirs to be /home/username, and moving it back would be that
<linux_probe> you can if you keep the bandwidth useage low and obviously it's private
<MacDrunk> jorda u
<MacDrunk> it says no program to remove
<cotyrothery> i have a server running
<cotyrothery> off my hd
<cotyrothery> just need to get a dns
<BlackChaos> flannel: k can u give me the cmd to do all of this
<Jordan_U> MacDrunk, When you run that long apt-get remove command?
<Flannel> BlackChaos: sure.  You're at a root terminal right now?
<MacDrunk> not the long one
<MacDrunk> the second one
<fury> yay, folding!
<NeoGeo64> Linux Genuine Advantage works by checking our licensing server periodically to make sure that the copy of Linux you are running is Genuine. This is determined by whether you have paid us the appropriate licensing fees. If you are out of compliance, and are past the grace period, logins to your machine will be disabled until the license fees are paid. How to log in to enter the license key when logins are disabled is left as an
<Flannel> NeoGeo64: #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support chatter, thanks.
<linux_probe> lmao @ linux genuine advatage
<Jordan_U> MacDrunk, The second one won't work unless you also installed the package with aptitude ( plus you already removed it with apt-get so the package is not there, just it's dependencies )
<Flannel> BlackChaos: `usermod -d /home/jayxxx jayxxx`  Assuming your username is 'jayxxx' and that's also the folder (remember it's case sensitive)
<MacDrunk> jordan u it says unmet dependecies
<MacDrunk> whats that???
<Tom47> wild oats?
<Jordan_U> MacDrunk, That's probably because the list of packages is from Edgy and not Feisty, let me find an up to date list...
<MacDrunk> hmm man
<MacDrunk> wont be better to do a full install again?
<BlackChaos> Flannel my current ubuntu user name is blackchaosxxx
<Flannel> BlackChaos: Er... Are you sure?
<Flannel> BlackChaos: did you change that? or something?
<Jordan_U> MacDrunk, No need, this really isn't as hard as it seems, once I find the list you just have to run the command
<MacDrunk> ok
<MacDrunk> ill whait
<mbt> Anyone know why Ubuntu won't authenticate users against a FreeBSD NIS server?  I can su - username from root just fine, but I cannot login directly.
<BlackChaos> no u said /home/jayxxx jayxxx`  Assuming your username is 'jayxxx, its blackchaosxxx
<MacDrunk> jordan_u, do u use ubuntu or kubuntu???
<BlackChaos> so ill just put blckchaos instead
<linux_probe> oh brother
<Flannel> BlackChaos: if that's the case, why was it originally jayxxx?
<BlackChaos> dam i confused my own self
<Jordan_U> MacDrunk, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2855205
<linux_probe> some people are born confused =P
<BlackChaos> k first i had jayxxx as a username and home directory name so when i chged it  i wanted to chg everything both username and homedir name
<Flannel> BlackChaos: Alright.  Gotcha.  All you have left to do is move your homedir.  from /home/jayxxx to /home/blackchaosxxx or whatever.
<BlackChaos> im new to linux so i know nothing of linux so can u give me the cmd
<Tom47> BlackChaos did you create a new user blackchaosxxx or simply decide to become that
<Flannel> BlackChaos: `mv /home/jayxxx /home/blackchaosxxx`
<BlackChaos> know i decided to chg my current username to that one
<BlackChaos> kk brb flannel hope this would wrk
<Flannel> BlackChaos: you renamed your user, correct?  So all the files in /home/jayxxx are owned by blackchaosxxx currently?
<agata> haihai.......................!!!!!!!!!!!1
<BlackChaos> yes i did rename my user from jayxxx to blackchaosxxx and i also chged my home from jayxx to BlackChaosxxx
<Flannel> BlackChaos: riht, now you just need to move the folder to the new one.
<BlackChaos> and i also chged my home from jayxxx
<MacDrunk> jordan_u, better re install ubuntu i think
<BlackChaos> flannel and i do this by typing the cmd that u gave ma?
<Flannel> BlackChaos: yeah.  mv is MoVe
<BlackChaos> kk let me try
<Jordan_U> MacDrunk, That seems like over kill to me but if you don't have anything that you are going to miss then sure.
<MacDrunk> jordan_u, no need seems that works
<seraph> hello all
<MacDrunk> jordan_u, use this set of commands here on this page http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<seraph> how do I get a list of all currently installed packages?
<seraph> dpkg -l lists it out, but with extra info
<seraph> I want something I can feed back into apt-get
<crdlb> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<seraph> ah thanks
<seraph> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<seraph> ooh
<oxygen> exit
<insmod> <Flannel>never work unless he edits /etc/group
<jscinoz> Hey guys, one thing i've really missed from windows is a feature in a variety of screen capture programs that create a fake webcam driver that is a screen cap, is there a linux variant of this?
<mariocesar_bo> Hello all, why ubuntu takes so long to check the "reading files needed to boot" step when booting?
<insmod> <jscinoz>yup i just can't remember it lol
<seraph> mariocesar_bo: how long are we talking about/
<jscinoz> >_<
<MacDrunk> jordan_u, did you see it
<mariocesar_bo> exactly 22 seconds
<seraph> mariocesar_bo: wow that's really long
<mariocesar_bo> it's to much
<jscinoz> I've been using gtkrecordmydesktop for screencaps, and it works fine, but i need something that has a fake webcam driver thing.
<Jordan_U> MacDrunk, Your last comment? yes
<mariocesar_bo> it get slow, since update ubuntu this week
<MacDrunk> jordan_u, the page i mention?
<MacDrunk> did you see it
<Jordan_U> MacDrunk, Yes
<MacDrunk> ok i follow those steps and it seems that is working
<BlackChaos> hey flannel
<jontec> who the heck is flannel?
<bjwebb_> i can't get into any apt program, because it says apt is already running
<bjwebb_> and theres no window open
<bjwebb_> so how do i end it?
<boniu> boniu
<seraph> bjwebb_: what about the icon in the tray?
<jscinoz> bjwebb, sudo killall apt-get aptitude
<Myrtti> bjwebb_: not even update-manager?
<BlackChaos> flannel: when i tryed it it said permission denied
<seraph> the package manager... is it currently busy
<seraph> it might be running a routine update
<bjwebb_> thers an update icon
<bjwebb_> but that won't run either
<Jordan_U> bjwebb_, Are you sure that you aren't running any other install programs? If so did an install program crash recently?
<bjwebb_> Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<mariocesar_bo> so, what does the "Reading files needed to boot" to take so long to check ????
<bjwebb_> Jordan_U: one might of crashed, how would i find it and end it?
<Nowald> hi
<BlackChaos> flannel: when i tryed it it said permission denied
<mariocesar_bo> i am pretty frustated about this ... _
<bjwebb_> how do i find and end a process?
<neil_feisty> bjwebb_, ps -e then kill signal
<crdlb> !adeptfix | bjwebb_
<ubotu> bjwebb_: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Jordan_U> bjwebb_, It probably quit without removing it's lock on dpkg, check for any install program, reboot if you don't know how to, and if it still doesn't work run: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<K3rl0u4rn> hi people, I wonder why thunderbird 2.x is not present in synaptic... anybody with an hint on this is welcome
<bjwebb_> i have restarted, im trying wat uboto suggested
<MacDrunk> jordan_u, i run the command on a terminal windows and is removing all of the programs listed on the page i told you to look at
<BlackChaos> hey flanel r u there i meed u to hlp me i tried the cmd and it said can not move because permisiion is denied
<Jordan_U> bjwebb_, And: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<bjwebb_> yay for the bot, it worked :D
<DJ-_-> hey when i try to install my intel chipset drivers i get the errors which are pasted at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26085/
<Jordan_U> MacDrunk, Ok, good
<Jordan_U> DJ-_-, Why are you compiling them?
<DJ-_-> Jordan_U: they are automatically compiling when i run the shell script
<Jordan_U> DJ-_-, What shell script? Why aren't you using the drivers that come with Ubuntu?
<MacDrunk> jordan_u, can i have two linux versions installed lets say ubuntu in onte partition and kubuntu in another?
<DJ-_-> Jordan_U: well some graphic problems....i cant run some stuff so i need to install the stuff....any ideas?
<Jordan_U> MacDrunk, Yes
<MacDrunk> ok
<crdlb> MacDrunk, but you can install kubuntu-desktop directly on ubuntu
<crdlb> you wouldn't need two partitions for that
<MacDrunk> hmm no
<MacDrunk> if i want to try both i dont like the one conflicts whit the other
<Jordan_U> DJ-_-, I doubt that installing from wherever you are installing is going to help, in fact it may cause problems that you won't know how to solve if you don't know what you are doing
<varka> K3rl0u4rn: http://ubuntu.iuculano.it/dists/feisty/thunderbird/
<tanlaan> I have forgotten how to get my pci wifi card to work with linux, it needed something like bcmxxcutter or something like that. Here is what it is http://tinyurl.com/ynm4vv
<DJ-_-> Jordan_U: so i cant basically install them?
<crdlb> DJ-_-, what problems and what stuff?
<MacDrunk> better to have one part of the hdd for each, that way i can kill one whit out screwing whit the other
<Jordan_U> DJ-_-, By intel chipset do you mean intel GFX?
<DJ-_-> crdlb: i am trying to install some vga drivers....log at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26085/
<crdlb> DJ-_-, what problems made you try that?
<DJ-_-> Jordan_U: vga drivers...
<crdlb> and what stuff isn't working?
<Sepero> Anyone here use an Intel536ep modem?
<DJ-_-> crdlb: basically some colour depths and screen resolution
<crdlb> DJ-_-, the intel driver included with ubuntu is capable of all that
<DJ-_-> crdlb: max listed is 1024*768 where as i can go upto 1280*1024
<MacDrunk> jordan_u the command has just finished do i run a sudo apt-get update???
<crdlb> it is the official intel driver
<Jordan_U> DJ-_-, have you tried installing 915resolution and do you know that 24 bit is the same as 32 in windows?
<Jordan_U> MacDrunk, No need to, it's done
<MacDrunk> ok
<DJ-_-> Jordan_U: what about the screen resolution then
<MacDrunk> ill be back then
<crdlb> DJ-_-, what intel chip is it?
<MacDrunk> going to restart
<crdlb> lspci|grep VGA
<Jordan_U> DJ-_-, That will be fixed by installing the package 915resolution by running: sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<DJ-_-> crdlb: asrock p4i56gv motherboard with intel 865 chipset
<MacDrunk> wow no need
<DJ-_-> Jordan_U: ok thx
<MacDrunk> i no see no more the kde apps or progs
<DJ-_-> p4i65*
<BlackChaos> i typed mv /home/name /home/name to fix a prob that i have but it said permission denied can sum hlp to be able to do this
<cBau> BlackChaos did you use sudo?
<DJ-_-> crdlb and Jordan_U: thx for da help
<gordonjcp> BlackChaos: for one thing you can't move a directory onto itself
<MacDrunk> every day i love ubuntu more
<MacDrunk> haha
<cBau> I assumed he was moving from one to the other
<BlackChaos> no
<MacDrunk> how many work spaces can whe have?
<cBau> use sudo
<MacDrunk> only 2
<BlackChaos> just the cmd that i typed above
<gordonjcp> BlackChaos: I don't know what your problem is, but just mv'ing /home/<user> without knowing all the implications is likely to give you even more problems
<cBau> cause both homes have seperate permissions
<cBau> that is true gordon
<insmod> <BlackChaos>if you do that then you need to also edit group and change the name
<BlackChaos> huh guess ill have to explain the prob again i  didnt want to but
<cBau> are you just trying to move files (music, movies) or settings... or what?
* gordonjcp -> out
<gordonjcp> BlackChaos: in general you'd need to be root to do that
<DJ-_-> Jordan_U: another question...I cant chg my screen refresh rate..
<K3rl0u4rn> varka: thank you but I didn't ask where I can download it or how... just wondered why thunderbird 2.x is not in the official repo. It must be a reason for this
<gordonjcp> BlackChaos: and you probably want to be running as another user, ie. not trying to move your own homedir
<insmod> <BlackChaos> it would be easier to add a new user with the name then copy over the files
* gordonjcp -> off
<cBau> you could just sudo mv.... but it may break something, never tried it with one home folder to another
<fury> ubuntu just randomly logged me out, i had to reenter my password and everything... how do i find out what happened? i think i briefly saw a black screen, but i couldn't tell what was on it before the login screen came back up
<BlackChaos> i chged the home dir from jayxxx to blackchaosxxx and when i tried to log in it said that i cant log in because home/BlackChaosxxx does not exist or can not be found
<pinky> hi...........
<BlackChaos> it gave the option to go to root so i said yes and it took me to terminal
<insmod> <BlackChaos> what does ls /home say is it there
<DJ-_-> another question...I cant chg my screen refresh rate..any ideas?
<cBau> Fury: You might check the system log... System-->Administration--->System Log
<fury> system log says "Received signal 15, shutting down cleanly", then "Exiting", then "starting (version 2.18.0.1)..."
<insmod> <DJ-_->: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DJ-_-> insmod: what do i edit in that file
<insmod> <DJ-_->: ah ! refresh rate
<BlackChaos> wat insmod
<DJ-_-> ya
<insmod> <DJ-_->: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fury> oh. in syslog, just before signal 15 it says "/USR/SBIN/CRON[7193] : (root) CMD (  cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<varka> K3rl0u4rn: the release didnt make it before the version freeze for feisty, thats the whole story
<fury> did the cron restart my system?
<insmod> <DJ-_->: what does ls /home say -- is that user there
<fury> cause that just fudged my folding and ended my game of solitaire early >.<
<DJ-_-> insmod: phrase not found for refresh lol
<cBau> Fury: I don't know... and lol, sorry for your loss.
<cBau> Beyond my realm of knowingness :)
<sit2> hi...
<fury> hm
<fury> gdm[5452] : gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting
<K3rl0u4rn> varka: ok, thank you for the explanation :)
<cBau> ah, there ya go
<MacDrunk> jordan_u, i dll americas army any idea how to install
<sit2> i need help
<DJ-_-> insmod..
<BlackChaos> should i try ths instead sudo_nano mv /home/jayxxx /home/BlackChaosxxx
<fury> ok guess i shouldn't have folding in a terminal on X :P
<sit2> anyone can help me? I want to import outlook.pst to ubuntu calendaring..evolution
<fury> before i do the ctrl-alt-f1 thing to get a real terminal, what do I do to get back into the GUI?
<insmod> <DJ-_->: if you can't do basic command i am not going to help -- type man xorg
<DJ-_-> insmod: what do you mean....you told to find refresh rate in xorg.conf...and it is not there....i didnt do anything wrong there
<rangans> Hi Guys Good evening
<BlackChaos> fury: try ctrl-alt-f1 or 7
<fury> ok thanks
<sit2> hi..helooo
<sit2> i really need help on the matter
<BlackChaos> im not sure so try
<insmod> <DJ-_->man xorg
<sit2> can anyone help?
<DJ-_-> insmod: going thru it now
<rangans> I am running into a problem with vino server. I am able to view with a remote windows vnc viewer but my keyboard and mouse dont work anymore
<fury> yep, ctrl-alt-f7 gets back to the gui
<rangans> anyone encounter this problem berfore
<BlackChaos> should i try ths instead sudo_nano mv /home/jayxxx /home/BlackChaosxxx
<BlackChaos> woud this wrk
<sit2> :(
<CoolGuy21> Hi, can i use a ftp command to download something from web?
<rangans> in Remote Desktop settings I do Have allow other users to control your desktop
<rangans> Hi CoolGuy21 yes you can use ftp tp download something from an ftp site but those are rare nowadays
<Frogzoo> CoolGuy21: if you're d/ling off the web, use wget
<DJ-_-> how do i kill x and bring it back up..i need to set my screen depth through Xorg -depth 16
<rangans> CollGuy21 : if you would like to download from an http site try wget it is a simple yet powerful downloader
<Frogzoo> DJ-_-: ctrl + alt + backspace (twice)
<DJ-_-> ok thx
<sit2> oh no...any ideas?
<rangans> HI guys once again can anyone help me with my vino vnc server problem
<insmod> <DJ-_-> set default then killall -9 (pid) or reboot
<fury> hm
<sit2> Hi anyones....I also need help to to how am i can import my .pst to evolution mail calendering
<fury> wish i would have known that about 15 seconds ago. i just had to reset my machine cause X wasn't responding
<fury> black screen, only the mouse pointer
<insmod> <fury> did the tty's work
<fury> no. couldn't get back to it. i ctrl+alt+f1'd, then logged in, and started my folding process there, then hit ctrl+alt+f7, and then all i ccould do was move the mouse. ctrl+alt+f-anything didn't work
<fury> in fact it did it again, but ctrl+alt+backspace got me back to the ubuntu login screen so i could log in
<insmod> <fury> so it worked -- all you had to do was kill the app
<fury> yeah. but i really don't think i'd like to have to kill X and restart it every time i want to switch to a regular terminal and back
<fury> is there a better way to go to one of the TTY's and then back to X?
<insmod> <fury> just kill the pid
<fury> what pid?
<insmod> the one that is the prob
<insmod> <fury> the one that locks the system
<SEOmoz> !pastebin
<fury> no, it doesn't lock anything, it's just that X doesn't get back to my session. X goes blank, so i have to restart X
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<fury> i don't want that to happen
<Sepero> fury: You should be able to switch between tty's with only Ctrl+F-
<marpstarL> anyone got a site that'll help me get started with developing linux applications?
<insmod> <fury> from tty ?
<fury> insmod: no, ctrl-alt-backspace
<fury> after switching back from a tty
<insmod> <fury> well that is why
<Sepero> marpstarL: Do you know anything about programming at all?
<Frogzoo> marpstarL: best to find a simple app you like & d/l 'apt-get source package'
<Frogzoo> marpstarL: then take a look through the code
<marpstarL> i'm familar with both c++ and java in windows
<insmod> <fury> just use a term
<marpstarL> lots of vb.net
<fury> well
<insmod> <fury> just use a term
<marpstarL> just got into ubuntu and wanna start getting into application development
<fury> X just had a fatal error and restarted, and i lost all the work that the folding process had done inside the terminal under X
<modconfig> so, i'm really confused. in rhythmbox, i'm unable to have the mp3 set as the preferred format...
<Sepero> marpstarL: Try running any java app that you made for win. See if you can convert it to Lin.
<master5o1> hi
<modconfig> and it's set as active
<fury> so if there is some way i can get the folding process to not exit whenever X is restarted i'd be happy to do that
<insmod> <fury> something sounds borked -- i would -- apt-get -f install
<modconfig> it simply does not show in the list.
<master5o1> would anyone like to check out the Content Management System i wrote? irc.au.freenode.net, asimov.freenode.net
<master5o1> fook... http://master5o1.awardspace.com/cms/index.php ... damn clipboard
<fury> insmod: what to install?
<magnethead> wow..forums aren't kdding when they say it gets ffull in here
<insmod> <fury> -f fixes install
<modconfig> any ideas on why? or is this a bug/feature???
<fury> ok. so just that? cause it just says 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<magnethead> would somebody be willing to help me when oportunity arrives? I have a pair of questions, one simple, one not so
<insmod> <fury> try it
<fury> yeah, i did
<fury> is that all it's supposed to say?
<insmod> <fury> no
<insmod> <fury> try autoremove
<bluebanana> my 2 xchat tabs separated into their own window. how do i put them back together?
<rangans> magnethead: go ahead I am bored
<MacDrunk> nite all
<MacDrunk> any ideas on how to install americas army for linux
<fury> insmod: how? i'm completely new at this :x
<magnethead> their on the forums but haven't really been dealt much with, but one is over menu.lst, and other is getting 3 operating systems on 3 hard drives to co-exist without blowing up
<fury> well, at least, i haven't touched a linux distro for home use in 7 years
<fury> so i'm as good as new
<magnethead> if you would like, i can put the link here to save time
<insmod> <fury> ihave only ran unix for 12 yrs lol
<Sepero> magnethead: please
<fury> i don't have a command called autoremove
<magnethead> I have XP Home (dell factory install) on a 145 GB hard drive, XP Pro on 320 GB, and trying..TRYING to get ubuntu on a 6 GB drive
<magnethead> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=477125
<fury> i've been a dos/windows user for 16 years :x
<modconfig> i'm also unable to delete any audio profiles (even ones i made).
<insmod> <fury> i am going to bed --- smacneil9@cogeco.ca -:)
<magnethead> and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476855
<fury> and a perpetual newbie remote administrator of two CentOS dedicated servers
<fury> for about 3 years
<fury> i know just about enough to get around in SSH and compiling apache/php/mysql
<fury> but running it on my home computer is a totally different ball game :o
<macsim> anybody uses samba 3 with macOSX ?
<magnethead> i've been working with this system for several days now..right now i'd be glad if i got ubuntu working by having to override the boot sequence everytime i wanted in ubuntu
<lithiumX> can anyone tell me where my other appz (besides the ones in my Applications drop down menu) are in ununtu?
<MacDrunk> hello
<MacDrunk> anyone here has play americas army on linux???
<MacDrunk> need info on how to install
<ShinSR71`> apt-get install armyops ?
<lithiumX> no like if i install a program and it doesnt show up in the drop down where is it?
<echelon-> so
<echelon-> how can i dual boot with ubuntu
<echelon-> i ordered a copy of ubuntu CD a
<echelon-> and it has been delivered
<echelon-> :) :)
<lithiumX> anyone??
<ninja> hi
<Myrtti> lithiumX: what program?
<ninja> *************************************************************
<gbmegb> ola
<lithiumX> oh great now i forgot
<lithiumX> lol
<ninja_> can everyone tell me how to configure and play midi in ubuntu
<lithiumX> oh!
<n0_cod3> hola
<lithiumX> MLDonkey
<gbmegb> k tal
<gordonjcp> ninja_: timidity
<Myrtti> and freepats
<n0_cod3> bien
<n0_cod3> de donde eres?
<lithiumX> ninja
<gbmegb> de donde eres
<lithiumX> do u have adept?
<n0_cod3> de Vigo, y tu?
<Myrtti> !es | n0_cod3
<ubotu> n0_cod3: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ninja_> i have synaptic
<gbmegb> marbella
<erUSUL> !midi | ninja_
<ubotu> ninja_: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<n0_cod3> ok
<n0_cod3> manejas?
<n0_cod3> acabo de instalar esto
<lithiumX> well regardless go to google and search for google directory and from there
<Myrtti> !english | n0_cod3
<ubotu> n0_cod3: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<n0_cod3> y no tengo ni puta idea
<lithiumX> you can find a lists of linux software directories
<lithiumX> and under audio they usually have quite a few for that
<lithiumX> hold on ill find u a link..
<magnethead> is there a way in ubuntu to move where the video output is put on the monitor? in windows it's right, but in ubuntu it's about 5 mm off to the right and i cant see that part of the screen...and i dont feel like constantly going to the menu of my monitor to change it every time
<lithiumX> ninja_
<lithiumX> http://directory.google.com/Top/Computers/Software/Operating_Systems/Linux/Software_Directories/
<ziroday> anyone know why i cant see or easily open ,png files in nautilus?
<ninja_> thanks lithiumX
<jhaig> magnethead: I don't know if you can do it in software but normally you can adjust your monitor.
<lithiumX> no prob
<ziroday> anybody
<magnethead> well nvidia on the windows side has an adjustment for it..maybe i'll adjust it for ubuntu then and use nvidia to corrdct it in windows
<MrKeuner> hi, how can I get rid of this:run-parts: /etc/cron.daily/beagle-crawl-system exited with return code 1
<Madpilot> ziroday, png should do preview & open thru nautilus; the only thing you might run into is large files - nautilus won't thumbnail anything over a certain MB limit
<MrKeuner> it comes in my mailbox everyday, wht is the problem there?
<ziroday> Madpilot: made the limit max and tried with really small files no luck
<gordonjcp> MrKeuner: fix beagle...
<VoX> heh
<ziroday> Madpilot: used to work then one day stopped
<MrKeuner> gordonjcp: how can I do that?
<klien1> jogja
<gordonjcp> MrKeuner: have you tried googling the message that you're getting?
<modconfig> ...okay, i finally figured it out....seems as if the regular gstreamer-ugly set was messing it up...
<Madpilot> ziroday, odd - never had any problems with png previews here. The blunt-object way to fix that might be to delete your Nautilus prefs and let it reset to defaults - but that's ugly, might screw something else up, and might not fix things...
<MrKeuner> gordonjcp: yes, it did not help
<MrKeuner> gordonjcp: that bug there does not give a resolution
<ziroday> Madpilot: already tried that too :)
<gordonjcp> MrKeuner: oh, doesn't it?
<ziroday> Madpilot: still no luck and reinstall libpng too
<Madpilot> ziroday, filed a bug yet?
<ziroday> Madpilot: thinkin of it
<emman101> how can I share folder in a network?
<emman101> using terminal?
<gordonjcp> MrKeuner: it looks like it gives a fix to me...
<ziroday> Madpilot: but its a pain cause i do alot of work with icons and most of them are .png and previewing them is really helpfull
<ALL4N> I'm looking for a way to remove embedded newlines on a csv file here. The data has quotation marks when necessary. I tried finding them using /|".[^"] *\n.[^"] *"|    <-- the values are separated by '|'  not ','  but it does not work for intsances where the value encompasses more than one newline. Any suggestions?
<magnetron> emman101: you could use Samba, or ftp
<Madpilot> ziroday, yeah - Nautilus's preview (usually) rocks - it's one of the big things I miss when I'm forced to use Windows... file a bug - launchpad.net
<emman101> is it a must?
<MrKeuner> gordonjcp: sorry I missed that part.
<magnethead> also, is there a way i could access ubuntu via the windows boot.ini file? I saw a topic on it that said to run grub install to a floppy, then convert the entire floppy over to a .lnx file..but i never got a grub prompt. For some reason the Dell BIOS is bent on only allowing boot to hard disk C
<emman101> magnetron: is it a must?
<emman101> magnetron: I wanna use the terminal
<gordonjcp> MrKeuner: I have to say, I haven't run up against this problem, but if the fix given solves your problem it might be worth commenting on the bug
<MrKeuner> gordonjcp: I'll see it tomorrow when it runs by itself
<magnethead> i have to use the F12 key to override boot to secondary slave to try to go directly to the ubuntu drive
<magnetron> emman101: bot ftp are method for sharing a file, and both of them can be done with a terminal
<gordonjcp> MrKeuner: yes
<[ThC] Primski> gdi: cant install amarok, some server mirror problem, cant fetch dependecyies, then i downloaded manualy all debs, but package installer to stupid to recognize my dependencies are on the Desktop, still tried to download some, but fails couse of network error, how stupid is that ? :d
<drogomir> hi all :)
<emman101> magnetron: I wanna share a folder in a particular user only.. is it possible?
<[ThC] Primski> without looking for new mirrors, how can i install 2 debs lying on my destkop ?
<ziroday> [ThC] Primski: double click them
<magnetron> emman101: yes
<emman101> magnetron: how?
<marfeath> What is a good dreamweaver alternative for linux?  (other than nvu)
<[ThC] Primski> i did, wnats to download 2 dependencies, but fails couse of error in repo path
<magnetron> emman101: use Samba or FTP
<[ThC] Primski> got all debs on my desktop, but still tries to dl dependencies
<ziroday> dreamweaver on crossover office
<emman101> magnetron: in terminal is it possible?
<magnetron> emman101: yes, both are possible with terminal
<krips> spanish
<GeekMaster1> Hello
<GeekMaster1> I need some help installing something.
<krips> what
<GeekMaster1> It says "Make sure you have the needed build environment and tools to compile the vmware modules for the kernel."
<GeekMaster1> I don't know what that means?
<emman101> magnetron:  its not working
<GeekMaster1> Anyone?
<krips> what u need to install
<[ThC] Primski> is there a --force trigger on dpkg -i, to ignore dependencies ?
<GeekMaster1> VMware
<emman101> I can't find it in another computer
<magnetron> !doesn't work | emman101
<ubotu> emman101: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<GeekMaster1> http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_fawn_vmware_server_howto
<GeekMaster1> Says ""Make sure you have the needed build environment and tools to compile the vmware modules for the kernel.""
<GeekMaster1> Ho wdo I make sure?
<GeekMaster1> Anyone?
<drogomir> i keep getting really strange error... after startx (or trying to log via kdm) i get something like "Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server Xlib: No protocol specified " - and the strange thing is I can run X from root....
<th1> good morning :)
<drogomir> mybe someone here could help me ;] 
<th1> who knows, drogomir ;)
<emman101> magnetron: I've tried this command: chmod 777 helloworld
<jonathan_> hello
<emman101> its not working
<GeekMaster1> I get the eroror "danny@danny-desktop:~$ aptitude install linux-headers-`uname -r` build-essentialReading package lists... Done
<GeekMaster1> Building dependency tree
<GeekMaster1> Reading state information... Done
<GeekMaster1> Reading extended state information
<GeekMaster1> Initializing package states... Done
<GeekMaster1> Building tag database... Done
<GeekMaster1> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<GeekMaster1> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<jonathan_> I want to install kubuntu
<GeekMaster1> danny@danny-desktop:~$ "
<emman101> I still can't find it in another computer
<GeekMaster1> Anyone?
<jonathan_> but how to install ubuntu
<th1> GeekMaster1, please dont flood the channel but use pastebin
<jonathan_> by switch ubuntu
<lithiumX>  does anyone know where tour applications go when their installed?
<drogomir> yeah... who knows - I googled for a while and solution to this error is always xhost + but I could do that *after* starting X :] 
<th1> drogomir, what was your problem again?
<drogomir> i keep getting really strange error... after startx (or trying to log via kdm) i get something like "Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server Xlib: No protocol specified " - and the strange thing is I can run X from root....
<jonathan_> by choose our session
<GeekMaster1> Is ANYONE available to help me with my issue?
<[ThC] Primski> ahh, dpkg -i --force-depends solved the problem ;), thank you, thank you very much, i'll be here all week ;)
<magnetron> !install > jonathan_     (read private message from ubotu)
<magnethead> It's 4 AM my time (central US). If somebody has some spare time, please check and see if you may have any insight to either of my issues, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476855 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=477125 . I have been dealing with this for 2 days and change, if somebody could help me out yb posting their input on those topics it would be appreciated...i need to get some sleep. I was up till 5 AM watching lemans yatesray..
<th1> drogomir, is the X server up and running? ie. do you see the X screen?
<magnetron> !samba > emman101
<jonathan_> I want to install KDE or Kubuntu inside my ubuntu, I want using session
<drogomir> ahh... and this problem begun after plugging in monitor .... and in xorg.conf there are strange devices like /dev/wacom ;] 
<emman101> magnetron: I don't want to use samba if possible
<drogomir> now I'm writing from antother machine :)
<magnetron> emman101: then use ftp
<Sepero> GeekMaster1: Use sudo
<emman101> magnetron:  how?
<drogomir> th1: but after startx
<th1> drogomir, what is output of "ps axw|grep /usr/bin/X"
<Sepero> GeekMaster1: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<th1> (after startx)
<drogomir> th1: there is that awful screen with X as a cursor
<magnetron> !proftpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proftpd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<th1> drogomir, my guess it has a different display than :0 due to some issues with your xorg.conf
<magnetron> !vsftpd | emman101
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vsftpd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GeekMaster1> I did
<GeekMaster1> Still the same thing
<GeekMaster1> I even did sudo su
<emman101> magnetron: hey I think im actually using samba because I have this smb.conf file
<Sepero> GeekMaster1: No, I don't think it did exactly the same thing. Print its output.
<magnetron> emman101: did you install samba? then it's running
<drogomir> th1: i will look at that ps - but I dont't know if this is the thing - root don't get that error
<emman101> yah
<jonathan_> I want to use sudo apt-get install kubuntu-dekstop
<emman101> magnetron: I tot samba is part of webmin.. and I don't trust webmin's capability
<jonathan_> but I can't install those kubuntu
<GeekMaster1> danny@danny-desktop:~$ sudo su
<GeekMaster1> root@danny-desktop:/home/danny# aptitude install linux-headers-`uname -r` build-essential
<GeekMaster1> Reading package lists... Done
<GeekMaster1> Building dependency tree
<GeekMaster1> Reading state information... Done
<Sepero> GeekMaster1: If it made EXACTLY the same output, then you will need to delete the file: /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<GeekMaster1> Reading extended state information
<GeekMaster1> Initializing package states... Done
<GeekMaster1> Building tag database... Done
<emman101> magnetron: I wanna use hardcoding in terminal and learn bash later
<drogomir> th1: output: 9460  tty1 S+ 0:00 grep /usr/bin/X ;] 
<GeekMaster1> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<GeekMaster1> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<GeekMaster1> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<bullgard4> What is meant with 'Mixer track' in Gnome main menu System > Preferences  >  Sound > General > 'Default Mixer Tracks'
<drogomir> so nothing here :)
<GeekMaster1> Writing extended state information... Done
<GeekMaster1> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<GeekMaster1> E: Couldn't lock list directory..are you root?
<GeekMaster1> root@danny-desktop:/home/danny#
<albertofer> _15@hotmail.com
<GeekMaster1> rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<GeekMaster1> ?
<modconfig> jonathan_, cuz desktop was mistyped?
<th1> drogomir, if the X server is running that is really weird
<soundray> !pastebin > GeekMaster1
<albertofer> 442232
<Hirvinen> !paste | GeekMaster1
<ubotu> GeekMaster1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Sepero> GeekMaster1: You gave the same result because you did the same thing.
<GeekMaster1> type !pastebin and i twill paste it?
<magnetron> emman101: ok, then you have to do read the manual for samba. like this "man smb.conf"
<th1> GeekMaster1, no you open the pastebin in the web browser and paste it there
<GeekMaster1> !pastebin
<th1> then you paste the URL here..
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Sepero> GeekMaster1: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Bassetts> azureus keeps crashing
<emman101> magnetron: ok
<Sepero> GeekMaster1: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<wols> Bassetts: what java?
<GeekMaster1> I'm no ton a browser though
<jimcooncat> fiesty vs. dapper for my work desktop? Is dapper getting too old?
<Bassetts> wols, jre 1.6.0, latest one. Azureus has been doing this since dapper
<sahil> hey wanted some help installing awant window navigator
<sahil> i downloaded it and am confused on the first step
<emman101> magnetron: hey that's a heck of a notes
<bullgard4> Was ist mit 'Mixerspur' gemeint in Gnome-Hauptmen System > Einstellungen > Audio > Gerte > 'Vorgegebene Mixerspur'?
<wols> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<soundray> GeekMaster1: whatever you do, don't paste stuff in the channel. It's called flooding and can get you kicked.
<GeekMaster1> All I get is a ">" sign whhen I do that now.
<GeekMaster1> danny@danny-desktop:~$ sudo aptitude install linux-headers-`uname -r
<GeekMaster1> >
<GeekMaster1> >
<GeekMaster1> Oh
<GeekMaster1> Im sorry
<anathematic> oops did any of my stuff come through before?
<magnetron> emman101: yup. j for down, k for up, q for quit
<GeekMaster1> Ho wdo I paste then?
<anathematic> i guess not :<
<sahil> anyone know how to install avant window navigator
<wols> GeekMaster1: by going to a pastebin ewbsite
<Sepero> GeekMaster1: CHECK YOUR PM'S
<drogomir> th1: wait... :) my mistake - I let my brother do it - he thought X are running I'll upload output to server :P
<emman101> magnetron: no shortcut method for this one? I only want to know the important task
<anathematic> :D hi how do i reset my root password?! i've booted into liveCD now so if someone could just tell me where to go in the menu's? <3
<drogomir> th1: http://drogomir.com/log.txt
<magnetron> emman101: in the smb.conf, there is a section of a [home]  share. remove the # in front of the lines
<soundray> anathematic: you shouldn't have had a root password in the first place. Read the private message from ubotu;
<drogomir> th1: (I changed to grep X :]  )
<soundray> !sudo > anathematic
<anathematic> soundray: haha thanks :D
<emman101> magnetron: what for will make it do?
<modconfig> what the hell is .spx?
<Sepero> Anyone here use an Intel536ep modem?
<gdb> modconfig: http://filext.com/file-extension/SPX
<magnetron> emman101: it will make all users that has an account on that box to have access to there home folder via network
<gdb> modconfig: If the listed types, what you're seeing is most likely the 3rd, Speex Audio.
<gdb> of the*
<Bassetts> are there any good bittorrent programs that compare at all to azureus that do not crash
<th1> drogomir, what ubuntu version are you using?
<emman101> magnetron: sorry I can't find any # before home
<modconfig> gdb: so, rhythmbox burns songs in spx and then encodes them into mp3???
<Sepero> Bassetts: You can install azureus on Ubuntu. It's written in java.
<magnetron> emman101: sorry it's ;
<Bassetts> Sepero, it crashes all the time
<gdb> I don't know, I don't use rhythmbox.  But if you're seeing audio files with an spx extension, they're likely speex encoded.
<Bassetts> Deluge looks good
<RAH66> were can I find a list of programs that will work on ubuntu that I currently use in windows?
<Sepero> Bassetts: Try ktorrent?
<Bassetts> Sepero, I use gnome and I do not like using kde apps on gnome
<soundray> !equivalent | RAH66
<ubotu> RAH66: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<RAH66> thanx
<modconfig> ugh...and it's set to burn as mp3...
<modconfig> rhythmbox is driving me nuts lol
<Sepero> Bassetts: I gotcha, but it's still a pretty good prog. I'll see if I can find ya somethin else.
<gdb> http://www.speex.org/
<RAH66> can photoshop run in feisty?
<Bassetts> Sepero, gtktorrent looks good, now know as deluge
<soundray> RAH66: not natively
<RAH66> starting up ubuntu for the first time today so I wana prepare myself
<RAH66> <<< newbie
<RAH66> lol
<Sepero> Bassetts: These are what I found, search synaptic for "torrent": freeloader gnome-btdownload rtorrent
<soundray> RAH66: what do you use Photoshop for?
<jlulian38> SLEEPY TIEMS
<th1> drogomir, my X command line is much different from yours. Mine is started by kdm.. is yours the same if you start it by kdm/gdm?
<RAH66> I geuss the best way to get allong is to run both xp and ubuntu to learn?
<th1> drogomir, mine is "/usr/bin/X -br -nolisten tcp :0 vt7 -auth /var/run/xauth/A:0-bu6f5P"
<soundray> RAH66: in my opinion the best way is to erase Windows and dive into the Free Software world.
<modconfig> i swear, i tell it to burn as mp3, and don't have any other formats active...yet it still burns as ogg.
<jc-denton> hi all
<Sepero> RAH66: You might be better off installing Gimp on XP, and using it for both.
<jc-denton> i installed then new version of skpe
<Bassetts> hmm, the deluge website says deluge is in ubuntu repos, but i cant find it
<jc-denton> Fatal: Cannot mix incompatible Qt libraries
<jc-denton> and it does not work (see error above)
<jc-denton> google didn't help so far..
<jc-denton> any ideas?
<soundray> !info deluge-torrent | Bassetts
<ubotu> bassetts: Package deluge-torrent does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<RAH66> I used gimp made me wana puke
<sahil> anyone know how to get the trash can on the desktop?
<RAH66> lol
<RAH66> but still I had enough of xp
<norealgravity> im getting sick and tired of window viruses! has linux ever got a virus ever?
<Sepero> Bassetts: Make sure you have universe and multiverse repositories  enabled.
<Bassetts> soundray, their site says "As of Feisty, Deluge is in Ubuntu's universe repository. DO NOT INSTALL THIS VERSION"
<Bassetts> Sepero, i do
<th1> RAH66, if you can use Gimp instead of photoshop it is easier for you. But it is possible to run the Adobe apps inside of Linux, see here: http://blog.publicidadpixelada.com/how-to-adobe-photoshop-cs2-on-ubuntu-10-steps/
<RAH66> awesome
<soundray> Bassetts: it was in edgy. It seems to have been removed. Not sure what happened there.
<sahil> how do i get the trash bin on my desktop?
<th1> RAH66, I have used both Photoshop, Illustrator and InDesign on linux.
<Sepero> Bassetts: Yeah, it doesn't show on my repos either. Perhaps the page is wrong.
<norealgravity> someone walk me through partition hard drive so i can install ubuntu with linux?
<emman101> magnetron: I can't edit smb.conf
<soundray> !info deluge-torrent edgy
<Bassetts> Sepero, no problem ill just compile
<magnetron> emman101: you need to use sudo
<danshtr|work> hi all, how do i configure the extra buttons on my mouse?
<ubotu> Package deluge-torrent does not exist in edgy
<RAH66> will this work in feisty coz it says dapper?
<th1> norealgravity, surely you mean "install ubuntu with Windows"?
<norealgravity> yes
<magnetron> !mouse | danshtr|work
<th1> RAH66, yes I think it will
<drogomir> th1: i will make some tests :)
<ubotu> danshtr|work: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<RAH66> kk
<sahil> recycle bin on desktop?
<th1> norealgravity, there is a wizard for resizing your windows partition in the installer IIRC
<emman101> magnetron: can't I edit using gedit text editor?>
<danshtr|work> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<tiandike> hello
<bullgard4> What is meant with 'Mixer track' in Gnome main menu System > Preferences  >  Sound > General > 'Default Mixer Tracks'
<soundray> sahil: ln -sf ~/.Trash ~/Desktop/Trash
<magnetron> emman101: you said you would use the terminal? :) open a terminal and type sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<brando1> anyone help me?
<sahil> soundray do i enter that in the terminal?
<norealgravity> thi: so i click install and it will resize it without unistalling windows?
<cotyrothery> what you need brando1
<th1> norealgravity, it will not delete anything without confirming with you first
<Itr0nic> anything better than xchat?
<th1> when you click install it will take you to the partition editor
<soundray> sahil: yes
<sahil> soundray thanks very much
<RAH66> will ubuntu read my RAID drives? meaning will it install the drivers from my intell raid driver disks
<norealgravity> thi: how much space should i have? i have 80 gb with 30 free
<sahil> soundray do you know how to remvove a hd partition icon from the desktop also?
<ziroday> help, cant view or easily open .png images in nautilus
<brando1> well i used ubuntu before 6.10 and it messed up my MBR and i couldnt get into windows again, does this same problem exist in 7.04?
<soundray> sahil: not off the top of my head
<ziroday> brando1: hopefully not but it may do
<brando1> how do i fix it if it ovvurs
<emman101> magnetron:  so that's how to do it.. it took me a while to know that command
<ziroday> brando1: what happened last time?
<NForc3r> Hi\
<cotyrothery> hi
<NForc3r> hey man
<ziroday> !welcome | NForc3r
<ubotu> NForc3r: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<brando1> well the screen went into a choice of os's and then id need to use windows and all it would do would go into a black screen and restart, but ubuntu worked fine
<Sepero> brando1: If you're asking if Ubuntu is 100% bug free, sadly the answer is no.
<RAH66> and my nvidia drivers am I going to have to get all the drivers to be compatible with ubuntu?
<NForc3r> lol ubotu
<cotyrothery> NForce3r: is having problems with his wifi card
<emman101> magnetron:  still I don't see any semicolumn beside home
<Sepero> brando1: Perhaps you could create an XP boot disk, incase something went bad?
<ziroday> help, cant view or easily open .png images in nautilus
<brando1> how would i go about that?
<magnetron> emman101: in the smb.conf, search for [homes] 
<soundray> !elaborate | ziroday
<ubotu> ziroday: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<jc-denton> so any dideas about my skype problem?
<drogomir> th1: whaaaaa...... thanks for help.... problem was really stupid - it was my brother's computer and after some time i realised that there is no space left on / ....
<ziroday> soundray: what do you want to know?
<emman101> magnetron: including the brace?
<th1> drogomir, hehe :)
<soundray> ziroday: what your problem is
<magnetron> yep, emman101
<th1> sometimes it is the simplest problem
<drogomir> th1: solution was to remove some files o.O
<kdeuser^> I have some .asf video files.. How do I play them ? what codecs do I need ?
<th1> drogomir, glad it works for you now :)
<kdeuser^> I have vlc but I only get the audio I can`t see the video
<drogomir> thx for your help :P
<Sepero> brando1: I think it's an option when you format a floppy disk? Be sure to test it out.
<ziroday> soundray: i cannot preview and natilius does not recognize .png files
<th1> drogomir, welcome :)
<magnetron> kdeuser^: you could use the "file" tool to see what format that file is in
<kdeuser^> .asf
<ziroday> soundray: i have to open it with image viewer or gthumb
<th1> kdeuser^, try opening it with mplayer
<emman101> magnetron: pharse not found
<norealgravity> does everything run easily in wine? like dvd conversion?
<brando1> hmmm... laptop doesnt have a floppy drive
<kdeuser^> stream1.asf: Microsoft ASFstream1.asf: Microsoft ASF
<th1> norealgravity, not everything no.
<ziroday> norealgravity: no not really
<magnetron> emman101: how did you install Samba?
<ziroday> norealgravity: but linux has native dvd converters
<anonyma> salut
<anonyma> il y a quelqu'un ?
<soundray> ziroday: have you checked nautilus settings? Edit-Preferences-Preview
<magnetron> !fr | anonyma
<ubotu> anonyma: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ziroday> !fr | anonyma
<NForc3r> anyone here got the Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG in their computer?
<kdeuser^> thanks
<emman101> magnetron: using synaptic
<ziroday> soundray: yea and i have deleted .nautilus and .thumbnails
<anonyma> linux c'est c'est de la merde
<anonyma> ca sert a rien
<NForc3r> n e one?
<th1> NForc3r, I have that one
<soundray> !ops | abuse from anonyma
<ubotu> abuse from anonyma: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<gnomefreak> anonyma: try english
<Sepero> kdeuser^: I might be able to help you, but you'll have to message me in private.
<th1> NForc3r, on my laptop it works just out of the box with Kubuntu 7.04 Feisty
<Itr0nic> -_- x chat looks boring
<NForc3r> sweet as
<NForc3r> so i guess it will work with ubuntu
<th1> yeah
<gnomefreak> soundray: can you translate?
<soundray> ziroday: other graphic formats work?
<sek> who knows a site where i can search every newsgroup?
<NForc3r> do u have to set anything up or is it just choose network and connet?
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, merde is the s-word
<soundray> gnomefreak: not publicly :)
<th1> just ignore him he is saying Linux is the s**t
<nostferka> I have installed a package called prc-tools but i dont know how to start it?
<anonyma> linux it is shit
<emman101> magnetron: here is my smb.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26096/
<ziroday> soundray: yeah
<cotyrothery> NForce3r: could it be because you are running ubuntu in vm that its not working
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@LSt-Amand-152-31-15-132.w82-127.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<ziroday> soundray: and .png used to work to
<norealgravity> how easy is easy ubuntu?
<NForc3r> na im going to put it on my computer now
<soundray> gnomefreak: thanks
<NForc3r> i no VMware has different drivers and stuff
<NForc3r> im just making sure ubuntu wont stuff me up like b4
<NForc3r> lol
<Itr0nic> what is a good music player that supports mp3s?
<th1> nostferka, you need to find out what the commands are called. look in /usr/share/doc/prc-tools and make a list of the package files with dpkg -L prc-tools
<eliran> hello
<cotyrothery> NForc3r: Na you just need to have it fully installed im sure
<emman101> magnetron:did you look at the code?
<soundray> ziroday: does it log any error messages in ~/.xsession-errors?
<NForc3r> yea
<NForc3r> im sure aswell
<ziroday> soundray: nope
<th1> NForc3r, you can always boot from the Live CD and see if it works
<NForc3r> oh yea
<magnetron> emman101: [homes]  is there
<th1> that way you can check out stuff before installing..
<NForc3r> OMG i forgot!!!!
<NForc3r> live cd
<cotyrothery> YEA
<NForc3r> lol
<soundray> ziroday: when you deleted ~/.nautilus, was it running at the time?
<eliran> ok
<emman101> magnetron:huh?
<RAH66> will I be able to upgrade my xp to ubuntu directly?
<emman101> magnetron: what particular line?
<neii> how to connect to netware server ???? pls advise
<ziroday> soundray: yeah but i have since restarted
<cotyrothery> NForc3r: go ahead and restart with ubuntu
<NForc3r> im going to in a sec
<th1> RAH66, you have to decide if you want to keep XP or just want to have Ubuntu but generally yes
<magnetron> emman101: 214
<ziroday> soundray: could that have been it?
<NForc3r> does anyone else here notice that beryl's site is down?
<th1> RAH66, if you keep XP as well you can still access your files and stuff from inside Ubuntu if that is what you mean
<emman101> magnetron: ngek
<anathematic> hi i've just slipped and disabled my desktop account to have root rights how do i fix it?
<emman101> magnetron: sorry I must have included a space
<soundray> ziroday: log out, start a failsafe session and delete .nautilus from there. Otherwise nautilus recreates the original when it exits (I believe)
<th1> NForc3r, ask in #beryl
<ziroday> soundray: kk thanks will try
<RAH66> cool so will ubuntu be able to run allongside xp?
<NForc3r> thanx
<emman101> magnetron: so only the home line 214 or the rest of the group inside home?
<neii> how to login to  netware server ???? pls advise
<th1> RAH66, yes it will, but it needs a separate partition. but the installer can take care of that for you.
<magnetron> emman101: yes, remove the ; in front of those lines
<RAH66> yeah i understand that
<cotyrothery> Not that i want windows but i tried to install it again just so i could take a look at it again and at the end of the install it went to create a user partion and said it could not create the partion! Could that be because linux was on my hard drive or something
<th1> if you want to run ubuntu at the *same time* as XP thne you need to install it inside a Virtual Machine.. see http://haacked.com/archive/2007/05/06/installing-ubuntu-on-virtual-pc-for-windows-lovers.aspx
<RAH66> kk i'll check it out but performance wise I dont rate this is the best option
<th1> RAH66, it's not but it is great if you just want to try ubuntu without changing your setup :)
<GeekMaster1> OK, I have given up on installing VMWare. I JUST CAN'T. I was wondering i fyou guys could help me with ONE other thing. I went into my /usr/share/pixmaps/ folder and I manually replaced a all my icons accidently with a bunch of LARGER icons. Now no matter what icon package I install I get those big icons. Is there ANY way to get my default Ubuntu icons back in /usr/share/pixmaps?
<modconfig> okay, now using grip instead....works like a charm.
<emman101> magnetron: nah , same error.. The folder content could not be displayed
<magnetron> emman101: you need to restart samba
<Frogzoo> GeekMaster1: much easier to d/l from vmware's site - that works painlessly
<RAH66> lol yeah but I wana start using ubuntu to its full potential
<Sh3r1ff> GeekMaster1: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-vmware-server-from-canonical-commercial-repository-in-ubuntu-feisty.html
<GeekMaster1> I will try that
<hugolp> hi
<th1> GeekMaster1, did you replace ALL of the icons?
<emman101> magnetron:how? can I do that without using webmin?
<GeekMaster1> ALL
<GeekMaster1> Yes
<hugolp> anyone knows how to do a right click menu in the gnome background to get a menu like enlightment?
<th1> GeekMaster1, well that sort of sucks because they are all in separate packages
<magnetron> emman101: i will not answer any questions about webmin
<GeekMaster1> How do you guys higlight someone's name like that to talk to them directly BTW?
<cotyrothery> Put in there game GeekMaster1
<Sh3r1ff> GeekMaster1: just type there name ;)
<GeekMaster1> So there is NO way to get the icons back?
<modconfig> GeekMaster1, by putting their name in the writing
<cotyrothery> name
* gordonjcp wonders if GeekMaster1 is as much of a master geek as he'd like us to think ;-)
<Frogzoo> GeekMaster1: only be reinstalling every relevant package
<magnetron> emman101: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<emman101> magnetron: ok then, how to reststart samba using a terminal?
<emman101> ok
* Zorlin is more of a geek master
<Zorlin> Anyone need help?
<cotyrothery> gordonjcp: lol
<th1> GeekMaster1, you can do it like this:
<gordonjcp> GeekMaster1: tell you what you could do
<th1> it is a bit tricky
<cotyrothery> Zorlin: yea me
<Sh3r1ff> emman101: /etc/init.d/samba restart
<soundray> GeekMaster1: you could probably copy some of the pixmaps from a running live CD
<gordonjcp> hang on, let's see what th1 suggests
<gordonjcp> soundray: good call
<GeekMaster1> Ahhhhhhhh
<GeekMaster1> Good idea
<Zorlin> cotyrothery: What can I do for ya
<gordonjcp> soundray: actually you could just mount the CD and copy them across
<GeekMaster1> I'll do that
<GeekMaster1> Copy them from the live CD
<gordonjcp> I have deja-vu
<th1> GeekMaster1, its two commands
<soundray> gordonjcp: could you? I haven't checked.
<th1> GeekMaster1, that is not a good solution
<GeekMaster1> th1 ok
<gordonjcp> soundray: yeah, there's nothing "magic" about the livecd
<th1> GeekMaster1, gimme a sec I can't paste into this window ;)
<Itr0nic> anyone no a good mp3 player for ubuntu?
<GeekMaster1> What shoulk dI do in your opinion TH1?
<Sh3r1ff> Itr0nic: rhythmbox is standard in the install
<soundray> !player | Itr0nic
<ubotu> Itr0nic: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<gordonjcp> soundray: it will just appear as a mounted CD, so you'd find them in /media/cdrom/usr/share/pixmaps (or similar)
<cotyrothery> Zorlin: well i wanted to try and reinstall windows for a little while and when i got to the end of the reinstall it tried to creat a user partion but faild to do so could that be because i had linux on my hard drives
<gordonjcp> GeekMaster1: you could use a for loop and convert to scale the images back down ;-)
<Itr0nic> ty
<modconfig> cotyrothery, no..sounds like a bad cd
<GeekMaster1> gordonjcp that would require me knowing EVERY icon that is scalled
<cotyrothery> its a recovery cd
<guillem101> How can I change the default keyboard layout?
<soundray> GeekMaster1: unless you knew how to use find
<Sh3r1ff> guillem101: preferences, keyboard
<gordonjcp> GeekMaster1: no
<gordonjcp> GeekMaster1: hence why I said "for loop"
<th1> GeekMaster1, ok here: http://pastebin.ca/573878
<magnetron> guillem101: System > preferences >keyboard
<GeekMaster1> One second. I'm gonna pull up that link
<GeekMaster1> Thanks guys
<GeekMaster1> BRB
<guillem101> Sh3r1ff, magnetron, OK, but I mean the way that the installer does at the very beginning (all users, console, etc)
<modconfig> cotyrothery, well, you still shouldn't have probs with it b/c another os was on the disk
<soundray> th1: I like your solution
<gordonjcp> GeekMaster1: if you made a copy of the pixmaps directory, you could do something like "for i in *; do convert $i -resize 16x16 out/$i; done;
<th1> thanks soundray :)
<Didaskal0s> It would be kewl if everyone in this channel entered in a message at the same time
<Didaskal0s> like three line message, all at the same time, that'd be sweet
<gordonjcp> it would be cool if everyone in this channel stabbed people who say "kewl" in the eye at the same time
<modconfig> haha
<Sergo> hello, anyone know how to add an command line option to an "Make Link"
<Didaskal0s> I've been saying kewl since I was 13, I aint gonna stop now
<xenex> lol.
<Sergo> i want to lunch hl.exe with follow option -nomaster -game cstrike but i don't know how..
<soundray> gordonjcp: while they're at it, they should do the same to people who say 'lol' ;)
<gordonjcp> Didaskal0s: and you're what, 14 now?
<GeekMaster1> th1 did you get my PM?
<guillem101> Sergo, you mean "ln -s origin destionation" ?
<Didaskal0s> yeah gordon, 14, actually 21, married, and have my own place.
<Didaskal0s> *shakes head*
<th1> GeekMaster1, btw my command only does it for png icons.. you can also do it for xpm icons etc. whatever you destroyed :)
<Didaskal0s> oh, and shitty car.
<GeekMaster1> I'm getting "dpkg: /usr/share/pixmaps/palm-pilot.png not found.
<GeekMaster1> " everywhere with the command that you gave me
<emman101> magnetron:hey I could display my work group anymore after restarting samba.. this is worst nnow
<soundray> Didaskal0s: wow, how did you manage to keep your youthful naivety?
<gordonjcp> Didaskal0s: and you still say things like "kewl"?
<th1> GeekMaster1, that is just those that it can't find a package for
<GeekMaster1> th1 It seems NONE of the icons were found
<Didaskal0s> yeah, I say kewl....is that a problem?
<th1> GeekMaster1, so the "replace-packages" file is empty?
<zerro> hi is there some one that will help med with a littel networking problem ??
<gordonjcp> Didaskal0s: only if you want to be taken seriously
<GeekMaster1> th1 I don't know
<Didaskal0s> And why do you care what I say, got anything better to do than pick a part my spelling of a single word.
<th1> have a look
<Sepero> GeekMaster1: PM me and I can help you out. You have a lot of problems.
<gordonjcp> Didaskal0s: if you're not fussed about that, then go right ahead
<gnomefreak> Didaskal0s: and gordonjcp if you would like to continue with this topic join #ubuntu-offtopic
<gnomefreak> oh and hte bickering needs to stop
<emman101> magnetron: don't know what to do anymore
<emman101> magnetron: it freak out my server
<Didaskal0s> ...yeah that's what I want to do, continue conversation about my long time use of the word kewl.
<GeekMaster1> th1 I just PMd you
<GeekMaster1> oops
<th1> GeekMaster1, I didn't see any PM
<emman101> magnetron: I guess this is something to do with [home] 
<magnetron> emman101: in that case, comment the lines again
<Sergo> guillem101: i don't know... i want to add an option "-nomaster -game cstrike" to an shortcut but don't know how
<GeekMaster1> Supero I didnt see that it was you that said to PM you
<GeekMaster1> Supero I just did
<RAH66> yay 1 more hour then me have ubuntu
<emman101> magnetron: waaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Vall-k> hi! I need help please... How i can send a value from HTML Form only with a <select>???
<Sergo> in windows i could add this option near the name of shorcut in proprietes..
<magnetron> emman101: i have to go now
<beasty_> hi
<emman101> magnetron: what about my network?
<th1> GeekMaster1, I still suggest you use my commands that I pasted, run it once for png and once for xpm if you replaced them all, and hten it should have fixed most of them
<beasty_> can someone tell me the diff between ubuntu-server and regular ubuntu ?
<th1> if there are still some left then it is because they are not in any package.
<magnetron> emman101: comment the lines again, add the ; in front of those lines and restart samba
<HairyDude> trying to upgrade from hoary to dapper... can anyone point me towards a breezy repo?
<soundray> !server > beasty_, please read the private message from ubotu
<magnetron> emman101: i see you added a lot of other to your smb.conf, maybe that is the problem?
<th1> and GeekMaster1 it is safest to only run scripts and commands that people paste to you in public, especially if you don't know exactly what they do.
<soundray> HairyDude: those are closed now. It's better to backup and do a fresh install.
<GeekMaster1> th1 this is what I got with you command
<GeekMaster1> http://www.geekdum.com/forums/gallery/data/501/Screenshot.png
<GeekMaster1> Please see the screenshot
<beasty_> thx soundray :)
<th1> GeekMaster1, you may get a lot of errors from the first command but that doesn't matter
<GeekMaster1> th1 http://www.geekdum.com/forums/gallery/data/501/Screenshot.png
<emman101> magnetron: maybe.. heheh.. is it illegal?
<guillem101> Sergo, that is not a link in the Unix sense :-P Use the last tab at the properties of the icon.
<th1> GeekMaster1, that's ok
<th1> it just means it couldn't find packages for those icons
<RAH66> will feisty partition my hard drives without messing up windows?
<th1> GeekMaster1, when you run the second command it will replace those that it could find packages for
<th1> try it and see what happens
<GeekMaster1> OK
<th1> ah GeekMaster1
<GeekMaster1> Thanks so much
<th1> you have to be root also
<soundray> RAH66: yes, it's quite good at that. You should still have a backup in case of power failures and the like.
<GeekMaster1> I'm gonna try that
<sahil> how can i navigate to my home folder in the terminal?
<th1> so do "sudo -s" before running the second command
<soundray> sahil: with 'cd'
<sahil> soundray but to the home folder
<RAH66> cool 40 minutes then my ubuntu journey starts hehehehe
<sahil> cd /home?
<gnomefreak> soundray: you should be there by default
<soundray> sahil: that will take you to your home folder
<gnomefreak> sahil: or just type cd
<soundray> sahil: no, that's one above your home folder
<gnomefreak> sahil: name@pcname$ is your home dir
<RAH66> it supports raid?
<sahil> hmmm
<wols> RAH66: ise software raid
<th1> GeekMaster1, you got that part? do "sudo -s" before you run the commands. the prompt should end with a "#" instead of a "$"
<sahil> gnomefreak, what i am trying to do is change the ubuntu logo in the menu bar to a apple
<th1> then when you are done type exit
<RAH66> ???? huh?
<Sepero> RAH66: Go put in the LiveCD already.
<RAH66> <<<<<sorry ubuntu noob
<Itr0nic> <<<< me too
<th1> RAH66, depends on the type of raid but most likely yes!
<RAH66> Im downloading the installer what what...
<th1> just be careful when you format it
<th1> that you don't repartition the real drive but the raid array
<sahil> gnomefreak any idea on how to do that
<RAH66> wow what?
<GeekMaster1> th1 http://pastebin.ca/573886
<th1> RAH66, what kind of raid do you have?
<Itr0nic> i installed ubuntu on wrong drive and it deleted 5000 mp3s and about 40 movies :(
<RAH66> um um
<RAH66> lol
<RAH66> ??
<GeekMaster1> th1 second command gave me an error
<RAH66> name a few?
<th1> GeekMaster1, you can't just put "sudo" in front, since it is a combined command. just run "sudo -s" on its own before doing the command
<th1> or you can put "sudo" just in front of "apt-get"
<gnomefreak> sahil: i used to know but you pretty much want to replace /usr/share/pixmaps/nameoficon with /usr/share/pixmaps/nameoldiconwithnewname
<th1> since thats the only part that really needs sudo
<guillem101> Sh3r1ff, magnetron, nm, I can manage with the way you point :-)
<sahil> gnomefreak, i tried that with this sudo cp apple.png /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/distributor-logo.png
<sahil> but no luck
<th1> GeekMaster1, like this:  http://pastebin.ca/573894
<gnomefreak> sahil: should have worked
<modconfig> gnomefreak, did you log out and back in?
<RAH66> 32_STOR_5.5.0.1035_PV <<<<<<<< well this is the driver I use for my raid any clues?
<Zenton> hi all
<gnomefreak> modconfig: when?
<sahil> gnomefreak, do you know how to get the trash bin on the desktop?
<Zenton> how compatible are debian and ubuntu repositories?
<modconfig> gnomefreak, woops, meant for sahil
<gnomefreak> sahil: drag and drop it should work
<sahil> modconfig what was for me
<sahil> gnomefreak, no that has no luck
<gnomefreak> sahil: restart
<modconfig> sahil, asking if you logged out and back in to see if it changed.
<gnomefreak> sahil: better yet killall gnome-panel
* sahil is afraid cuz of the word kill
<Sepero> Zenton: Not compatible in many places.
<gnomefreak> sahil: it restarts your gnome panels
<GeekMaster1> th1 is it running ok? http://pastebin.ca/573922
<RAH66> so how would I partition my drives to not loose any data?
<soundray> sahil: what was wrong with my earlier suggestion about trash?
<sahil> soundray, it didnt show the icon
<Zenton> Sepero: at least main in ubuntu is more compatible with unstable debian or testing?
<sahil> it was only a folder
<usr_rob> strange, i compiled pam 0.0.8 and edited gdm so that nm-applet will stop asking for the pass. rebooted, seems to work fine, but the network-manager has been removed from the gnome panel, how can i get it back?
<nox-Hand> Morning OMKers!
<sahil> gnomefreak, restarting panels didnt help
<soundray> sahil: so right click it, go to Properties and select a custom icon
<Bassetts> how long does the verification email for the pgp keys normally take?
<usr_rob> i still get a notification about the the wlan connection is established
<gnomefreak> sahil: when you tried command did it output anything?
<sahil> gnomefreak, my panels flashed
<gnomefreak> Bassetts: not long
<th1> GeekMaster1, yes it is reinstalling those packages :) so it should be ok
<th1> just afterwards make sure you do the same for xpm icons
<Bassetts> gnomefreak, thanks, seems to be taking a while
<sahil> soundray, i tried that but it did not update the icon when the trash was full/empty
<GeekMaster1> th1 thank you so much
<sahil> it was a static icon
<OuZo> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Sepero> Zenton: Debian unstable and testing are so close together, it really doesn't make much difference.
<th1> you're welcome GeekMaster1 :)
<Zenton> Sepero: well I mean can I at least mix debian unstable with ubuntu's main?
<RichW> Master of geeks.
<gnomefreak> Zenton: not supported and a bad idea
<Zenton> thanks Sepero  and gnomefreak.
<gnomefreak> Zenton: debian and ubuntu binaries are not compatible
<Zenton> I see
<Sepero> Zenton: I wouldn't recommend it unless you did some homework on repository pinning.
<sahil> gnomefreak, dragging only work within the panel itself
<Bassetts> gnomefreak, if i dont get the email should i cancel verification and readd the key?
<sahil> not from panel to desktop
<gnomefreak> Bassetts: kill it and retry
<dvm> how to catch usb interrupt using d-bus and hal in  my 'c' code?
<Sepero> Anyone here use an Intel536ep modem?
<GeekMaster1> th1 is there like a yes to all command I can use instead of waiting for the terminal to ask me for permission, then typing "y"?
<th1> GeekMaster1 you can append -y to apt-get
<th1> what is it asking about?
<Sepero> GeekMaster1: apt-get install $package -y
<GeekMaster1> th1 so next time it asks me for y or n just type append -y to apt-get?
<magnetron> GeekMaster1: there is a yes command that emits ys
<th1> GeekMaster1, no
<Bassetts> gnomefreak, thanks, got it now
<th1> GeekMaster1, not while the script is running
<th1> you have to stop it with ctrl-c and then change it
<GeekMaster1> Just finished anyway
<Bassetts> FireGPG is damn useful
<GeekMaster1> I guess I have to reboot to see the changes? I'm sure you guys know I'm a newb to Liinux by now. I've been using it for 3 days
<Sepero> GeekMaster1: Try logging out, then login
<th1> so it becomes like Sepero said or here: http://pastebin.ca/573929
<GeekMaster1> Sepero ok
<GeekMaster1> BRB
<arpegius> when i try to restart proftpd i get this message. what does it mean? ProFTPd is started from inetd.
<SlimeyPete> GeekMaster1: you don't generally have to reboot with Linux (unless you make changes to the core system e.g. the kernel). Logging out and back in again usually suffices.
<th1> arpegius, it means it is started automatically when someone connects to it
<th1> arpegius, so there is no "restarting " it..
<RichW> What do you guys use to encode a video for the PSP?
<arpegius> gotcha thanks.
<robinho> usb hub can't use in ubuntu?
<th1> robinho, that should be absolutely fine
<firedrops> RichW, go to http://www.kde-apps.org
<firedrops> and search for an app
<firedrops> to do that
<firedrops> there's one, i've seen it
<Sepero> RichW: I've never encoded a video for PSP before...
<Sepero> PSP video = PlayStationPocket or PhotoShoP?
<nimbo> hi, my wifi-card doesn't work on feisty anymore. what happened to the prism54 module/driver?
<|malajenho|> hi
<mattl> Sepero: I don't think Photoshop does video.
<sek> guys.. whats the best way to search newsgroups?
<th1> Sepero, PSP is usually short for PlayStation Portable or PaintShop Pro, I have never heard it mean Photoshop :)
<|malajenho|> I want to create an AUDIO DISC with Brasero, and when I add my mp3 to the New Project, it says: "Unhandled song" : Make sure the appropiate codec is installed
<|malajenho|> where is the problem?
<sek> guys.. whats the best way to search newsgroups?
<varka> !codecs |malajenho|
<ubotu> malajenho|: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Sepero> th1: Oops, that's what I meant, PaintShop pro
<nimbo> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<erUSUL> sek: google
<erUSUL> sek: as with everything else
<nimbo> !prism
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about prism - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nimbo> !prism54
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about prism54 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> !repeat | sek
<ubotu> sek: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<sek> jfgi?
<Sepero> th1: Did you get my PM?
<Itr0nic> how do i make a shortcut on my desktop to a folder
<sek> cool, thanks dude.. i hear ya
<magnetron> Itr0nic: right click the folder and "make a shortcut" of it. drag the shortcut to the desktop. done
<GeekMaster1> th1 it didnt replace ANY icons
<minerale> Greetings, how can I setup the framebuffer to use the entire lcd on my monitor? (ie increase resolution of the framebuffer)
<sek> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Itr0nic> magnetron it doesnt have that option
<sek> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<magnetron> Itr0nic: it may be called "link" or similar
<Sepero> GeekMaster1: th1 Perhaps he should try rebooting, just to be sure?
<GeekMaster1> Sepero I DID just re-boot
<Sepero> GeekMaster1: Ah, ok.
<Itr0nic> ah i see , can u not make a link to a folder in a mounted drive?
<GeekMaster1> Sepero I have no idea why it didnt work
<GeekMaster1> th1 do you have an idea why it didn't work?
<Sepero> GeekMaster1: Can you post in the pastebin the contents of your replace-* file
<magnetron> Itr0nic: is it mounted read-only?
<GeekMaster1> Sepero how do I find the contents of my replace file?
<Itr0nic> i just double clicked on it after i installed
<Sepero> GeekMaster1: I'm not really sure. That is something i think you did with th1 in private msgs.
<magnetron> Itr0nic: this is what you should do: hold the Alt key when dragging the folder to the desktop, then choose "link here"
<GeekMaster1> th1 how do I get to the contents of my replace file?
<GeekMaster1> Sepero do you have another suggestion for me to replace these icons? They are VERY big.
<Sepero> GeekMaster1: I think th1 went on a brief vacation
<markixjess> !patch rt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patch rt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sepero> GeekMaster1: I'm pulling up th1's script again to see what I can make of it.
<GeekMaster1> Sepero , but do you have any suggestions for me to replace my icons?
<Itr0nic> magnetron : thank you that worked
<GeekMaster1> Sepero ok
<magnetron> Itr0nic: great, see you
<Sepero> GeekMaster1: type this in the chat area: /join #geekmaster
<Surkow> Hello...My internet keeps going on and off...there is no logic in it. I have an ethernet chip from nvidia (ck804) and an ethernet chip from Marvell.
<Surkow> both are wired connections
<Surkow> when I boot ubuntu
<nimbo> hi, my wifi-card doesn't work on feisty anymore. what happened to the prism54 module/driver?
<Surkow> I can't connect with one ethernet port...and I have to manually switch the cable to the other
<m1r> surkow , pastebin ifconfig
<Surkow> ok
<m1r> nimbo , sec
<Surkow> @mlr - http://pastebin.com/931254
<Surkow> no errors atm...but I will reboot and show what it says when it does not connect again. If that happens I need to choose the other connection to make it work again (I suspect a bug in network manager or my router/switch has problems releasing the ip)
<m1r> nimbo , did u use original drivers or ndiswrapper
<nimbo> m1r: none of them
<nimbo> i don't get my card running on feisty
<m1r> wait please
<m1r> surkow
<m1r> sec
<nimbo> it also just works on kernel 2.6.17-10, 2.6.17-11 doesn't recognize my card also and above
<m1r> surkow, u have static IP set ?
<erUSUL> !bugs | nimbo
<ubotu> nimbo: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Surkow> I have dhcp mlr
<arpegius> i can't seem to get an ftp server running properly. a quick apt-get install proftpd should have liberal access parameters, yes? when i try to connect to the machine i get 'connection refused' ...
<Surkow> I just tested it again mlr
<Surkow> ipconfig now says something else
<Surkow> (I just connected my other ethernet connection and it failed to get an ip)
<Surkow> or something alike
<Surkow> mlr - http://pastebin.com/931255
<jakub_> what is the best program to convert dvd to avi?
<m1r> surkow, marvel yukon 1gb card ?
<m1r> gbit ?
<Surkow> yes
<m1r> :/
<jakub_> what is the best program to convert dvd to avi?
<Surkow> @ jakub_  - maybe this helps
<Surkow> http://www.bunkus.org/dvdripping4linux/single/index.html#transcoding
<nimbo> jakub_: dvd::rip
<m1r> surkow, min
<ceil420> that looks like the name of a perl module :o
<Surkow> min?
<m1r> surkow, try set static IP to normal card
<m1r> and try disable marvel yukon
<Surkow> ok
<m1r> then pastebin again please
<m1r> nimbo
<Surkow> (the weird thing is that when I reboot the nvidia one will give error and the marvel will work...)
<m1r> marvel is onboard ?
<Surkow> both are onboard
<m1r> ouch
<nimbo> m1r: yup?
<m1r> nimbo, tryed ndiswrapper ?
<Surkow> http://www.asus.com/products4.aspx?modelmenu=2&model=744&l1=3&l2=15&l3=226&l4=0
<modconfig> hrm, Surkow are you using both?
<Surkow> specs from both integrated gbit connetions
<m1r> surkow, can u stop it in bios ?
<nimbo> m1r: how can i use ndiswrapper, when feisty doesn't come with ndiswrapper user-space program?
<Surkow> yes modconfig
<Surkow> but not at the same time
<Surkow> I will reboot for that mlr
<Surkow> brb
<m1r> kk
<m1r> nimbo, ndiswrapper have tools u need to load driver
<m1r> the windows driver
<nimbo> m1r: when i want to execute ndiswrapper, it tells me i have to apt-get' it
<m1r> yes nimbo
<m1r> go over synaptic
<nimbo> but i can't apt-get it, because my wifi card isn't working!
<m1r> i c
<m1r> i hope u have spare usb key nimbo ?
<nimbo> spare usb key
<nimbo> ?
<emman101> what is clrscr() in LINUX C?
<wols> emman101: #C
* smcgraw is away: I'm away
* smcgraw is back (gone 00:00:37)
<emman101> wols: what is the library for #c?
<Dark_Angel_n00b> morning all
<wols> emman101: #c is a channel. you are OT for #ubuntu
<Dark_Angel_n00b> finally got here, after a minor headache in using gaim.
<jatt> for c#?
<m1r> nimbo, dl ndiswrapper and transfer it with usb ?
<emman101> ty
<wols> !lart jatt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lart jatt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dark_Angel_n00b> anyhow, im wondering if anyone could assist me with one or two minor things at all?
<wols> !ask | Dark_Angel_n00b
<ubotu> Dark_Angel_n00b: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cotyrothery> hey can someone help me with getting an iso image burned correctly
<Dark_Angel_n00b> ok how would I edit the host file on ubuntu 7.04
<nimbo> m1r: i'm going to recompile the kernel and see where the problem resides
<wols> cotyrothery: use gnomebaker or k3b
<cotyrothery> i have
<wols> Darkwingshadow: editor /etc/hosts
<Dark_Angel_n00b> currently on M$ i have edited the host file to allow me to use a domain instead of the ip to contact the server.
<cotyrothery> I have burned dsl to give it a try and it never burns right maybe it is my settings
<Darkwingshadow> Im having problem running Linux on a Toshiba computer?
<cotyrothery> Dsl is live cd also
<jatt> Darkwingshadow: are you?
<Frogzoo> cotyrothery: burn @ 1/2 speed - but check the iso md5sum before
<Darkwingshadow> ye
<Darkwingshadow> ye
<Darkwingshadow> yes
<wols> cotyrothery: you still haven't told us what the error is. will you ever?
<cotyrothery> Frogzoo: could you guide me as i go
<wols> Darkwingshadow: that's fine. kepp on truckin'
<cotyrothery> wols: there is no error
<wols> cotyrothery: I don't believe you
<Darkwingshadow> yes
<Dark_Angel_n00b> when you say editor do you mean text editor ?
<cotyrothery> wols: it finishes the burning
<wols> however if you are right and there is no error then the CD will be fine. have fun with DSL
<Dark_Angel_n00b> I have brwosed to etc/host but it wouldnt let me save
<cotyrothery> it just when i insert the cd nothing happens
<cotyrothery> its just a no good cd after i burn it
<wols> Darkwingshadow: no I mean the commmand "editor"
<wols> cotyrothery: you still haven't learnt to do a proper problem description have you? do you think we are psychic so we know what's wrong with the CD?
<wols> what is on the CD?
<cotyrothery> wols: i really dont know how to explain something like this
<Dark_Angel_n00b> wols: right so via cmd. What are the commands to edit the hosts file then, sorry but I am a complete n00b to linux, it like to make a good go of it though
<cotyrothery> wols: it is dsl
<wols> Dark_Angel_n00b: I already told you
<AzMoo> Dark_Angel_n00b, gksudo "gedit /etc/hosts"
<wols> cotyrothery: no it is not DSL. if it were it would boot. it doesn't boot so something is wrong with it, hence: no DSL
<cotyrothery> wols: it has done this with ubuntu also
* wols ignores Dark_Angel_n00b for sending unwatned PM
<oOpusOoperandi> i am trying to install vmware
<oOpusOoperandi> and I get this error
<wols> oops. Darkwingshadow instead
<oOpusOoperandi> sudo: vmware-install.pl: command not found
<cotyrothery> wols: it is the way im burning i think
<wols> Dark_Angel_n00b: not you
<wols> cotyrothery: I asked you question. what is on the cd. what files?
<wols> !vmware
<cotyrothery> The dsl image
<cotyrothery> it is 50 mb
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<wols> cotyrothery: answer my question
<Darkwingshadow> who is talking to me?
<cotyrothery> wols: i insert the cd and nothing happens
<cotyrothery> wols: i dont know why
<wols> cotyrothery: talk to me again when you answered my question. not before
<cotyrothery> wols: i cant tell you what is on it if i dont know
<oOpusOoperandi> is asksing me in which directory do I wanna install this binary package
<oOpusOoperandi> where should I put vmware normaly/
<Darkwingshadow> did anybody ask me anything?
<wols> oOpusOoperandi: which package?
<oOpusOoperandi> should I put it in opt?
<oOpusOoperandi> VmWare Workstation
<cotyrothery> anyone know a solution
<m1r> solution for what ?
<cotyrothery> i have had this problem for awhile
<wols> oOpusOoperandi: you shouldn't isntall it at all. all you should install are ubuntu .debs. and those never ask you where to install them
<oOpusOoperandi> I am running ./vmware-install.pl
<cotyrothery> burning disc images
<m1r> with what application ?
<oOpusOoperandi> wols: vmware isn't a deb
<oOpusOoperandi> is not even in the repositories
<cotyrothery> m1r: the app that comes with ubuntu
<wols> oOpusOoperandi: I know. and that's why you are not supposed to install it. simple, eh?
<AzMoo> oOpusOoperandi, Yes it is, it's in multiverse.
<cotyrothery> m1r: it has no name
<oOpusOoperandi> AzMoo: Workstation?
<wols> AzMoo: vmware-player != vmware
<cotyrothery> just cd/dvd creater
<m1r> right click on image icon and select burn image
<oOpusOoperandi> oh well
<cotyrothery> m1r: ok one sec
<oOpusOoperandi> I wanna install workstation
<AzMoo> Oh, my bad.
<cotyrothery> m1r: ok then what do i do
<m1r> burn image
<cotyrothery> m1r: what settings should i use
<m1r> default
<haggis> if a partition fails to mount (ie. encrypted and password not given) ubuntu goes into maintenance mode, what can i do to stop this?
<cotyrothery> m1r: i have
<m1r> this not rocket sience m8
<cotyrothery> i know
<m1r> ust press next > next
<cotyrothery> thats why i have no idea how to explain
<m1r> data cd of course
<wols> haggis: which partition? where is it mounted when it mounts?
<cotyrothery> m1r: it has two settings
<cotyrothery> it says
<Darkwingshadow> can anyone help me?
<Dark_Angel_n00b> wols: gedit /etc/hosts opens the file up in text editor and defines the file as read only. But admited I did launch this from terminal
<haggis> wols, my home directory
<cotyrothery> write to disc cdd5501
<cotyrothery> or
<haggis> wols, /chome
<cotyrothery> write to disc image file
<m1r> cdd5501
<AzMoo> Dark_Angel_n00b, gksudo "gedit /etc/hosts"
<wols> Dark_Angel_n00b: you need to be root. use sudo/gksudo
<AzMoo> Dark_Angel_n00b, that will open it as root
<m1r> not image file
<Dark_Angel_n00b> from terminal right ?
<Dark_Angel_n00b> right
<Dark_Angel_n00b> so I need to install this first
<Dark_Angel_n00b> gotcha now
<AzMoo> Dark_Angel_n00b, no.
<cotyrothery> m1r: i have not selected image file as my burning setting
<AzMoo> Dark_Angel_n00b, gksudo is installed.
<cotyrothery> m1r: i have tried the other
<cotyrothery> m1r: it just leaves my disc useless
<Surkow> mlr - I reset my router and it seemed a router problem
<wols> haggis: shouldn't be essential to force maintenance mode. which script is mounting it?
<Surkow> I will restart a couple of times to see if it really was the router
<m1r> then it seems your cdd is broken
<m1r> does if wotk under other OS ?
<Surkow> my ethernet?
<cotyrothery> my burner works
<Surkow> brb gotta reboot
<m1r> ah surkow
<ubuntu__> yo yo yo
<oOpusOoperandi> guys I  wanna mount a partition that has my multimedia, my pictures my videos music etc, where am I  supposed  to mount it?
<m1r> so wrong router setting ?
<ubuntu__> whaz upp?
<oOpusOoperandi> in /media/foo or in /mnt/foo?
<Surkow> I hope it was just my router mlr ;D
<m1r> cotyrothery
<AzMoo> oOpusOoperandi, /media/foo is the standard in ubuntu.
<cotyrothery> m1r: should i try a diffrent burning programe
<m1r> tryed other , yes ?
<Darkwingshadow> does anyone know my problem?
<cotyrothery> ok
<m1r> try kburn ?
<Darkwingshadow> personal im me
<haggis> wols, I -think- it's checkfs - I also see the unusual error 'apt-get is not installed; use apt-get install apt to install it' just before it goes into maintenance mode
<AzMoo> haggis, seriously? lol
<wols> apt-get is not installed? you sure you run ubuntu?
<Dark_Angel_n00b> wols: sorted, got there in the end
<Dark_Angel_n00b> thanks bud
<haggis> apt-get %Bis%B installed though, yes I'm using ubuntu
<cotyrothery> m1r: how about k3b
<oOpusOoperandi> AzMoo: ok thanks
* haggis fails at bold
<Sepero> Anyone here use an Intel536ep modem?
<mrcreativity> i need to install an older version of nvidia drivers...can someone help me?
<m1r> anything that can burn cotyrothery
<haggis> if i exit maintenance mode it continues as normal
<m1r> just to test
<wols> !anyone | Sepero
<ubotu> Sepero: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<oOpusOoperandi> AzMoo: I presume I would need add it  in fstab as well
<Darkwingshadow> Im getting an error with Gnome it says it cannot start up?
<oOpusOoperandi> y
<AzMoo> oOpusOoperandi, if you want it to mount automatically then you will have to.
<oOpusOoperandi> lol
<Sepero> wols: I need a copy of the module for that modem. That is all.
<Darkwingshadow> Im getting an error with Gnome it says it cannot start up?
<Dark_Angel_n00b> another question I have is, the server is a print server running on the dreaded M$ os and is set up to be a print server. How would I be able to link ubuntu up to use the print server in order to print please
<AzMoo> Darkwingshadow, what's the error?
<wols> Sepero: http://www.linmodems.org/
<oOpusOoperandi> n
<AzMoo> Darkwingshadow, please don't pm me.
<AzMoo> Darkwingshadow, talk in here.
<Sepero> wols: No thanks. That site isn't going to help me.
<wols> Sepero: why not?
<cotyrothery> mr1: man i messed up my last cd
<wols> Sepero: it has a link to the drive you need
<Sepero> wols: Because I need the driver precompiled for a kernel that I'm not using.
<Surkow> I'm back and my problem is not solved yet. I thought it was my router...but now I get more and more errors with ipconfig. http://pastebin.com/931259
<wols> cotyrothery: will you now answer my question?
<cotyrothery> wols: um no
<wols> Sepero: you can cimpile drivers for another kernel (as long as you have headers for the kernel)
<wols> ok then
<m1r> cotyrothery , did u try other burning application =?
<Surkow> @mlr - http://pastebin.com/931259
<cotyrothery> m1r: yea
<cotyrothery> m1r: Maybe its the cd's
<m1r> then i cant help further
<Surkow> the connection died again mlr
<m1r> surkow , min
<Sepero> wols: Unfortunalely, with the 536, it will not compile unless you are actually using that kernel.
* matysek away
<m89> hello
<m1r> cotyrothery , cd,s or your cdr drive
<wols> Sepero: no. as long as you hand it the proper files (headers mostly) it will compile
<cotyrothery> m1r: the cd's
<mrcreativity> i need to install older nvidia drivers, can someone help me please
<wols> mrcreativity: ask your real question
<Sepero> wols: I've tried it before. Trust me, it doesn't work.
<cotyrothery> wols: the reason i cant anwser your question is because there is no anwer
<wols> Surkow: paste your /etc/network/interfaces and the lsmod output right after boot
<Darkwingshadow> okay
<Surkow> ok
<mrcreativity> i installed the latest drivers from the repositories, and they didnt work properly. i need to install an older version.
<Surkow> gotta reboot then
<Surkow> brb
<wols> cotyrothery: so there are not files whatsoever on any cd your burnt?
<m1r> ~SURKOW
<m1r> ups
<Darkwingshadow> it says cannot find gnome...
<Darkwingshadow> (7:14:31 AM) Darkwingshadow: connect problems
<Darkwingshadow> (7:14:38 AM) Darkwingshadow: i dont have linux installed
<Darkwingshadow> (7:14:42 AM) Darkwingshadow: im trying.
<Darkwingshadow> (7:16:03 AM) Darkwingshadow: i get the gnome cannot be started .. themes and sounds may be displayed wrong..
<cotyrothery> wols: correct
<Darkwingshadow> (7:16:27 AM) Darkwingshadow: it will try to set the gnome up again after the next start up
<AzMoo> Darkwingshadow, I will repeat. Don't PM me. Talk in here.
<wols> mrcreativity: what card?
<m1r> surkow
<Darkwingshadow> (7:18:42 AM) Darkwingshadow: are you there?
<Surkow> yeah mlr?
<Darkwingshadow> yes im here
<Darkwingshadow> sorry
<cotyrothery> wols: in fact it does not detect the cd anymore
<Darkwingshadow> okay
<mrcreativity> geforece go 6800
<Darkwingshadow> im getting an error with the gnome
<Darkwingshadow> it says
<wols> cotyrothery: broken CDROM, or broken cable
<AzMoo> Darkwingshadow, what /exactly/ does the error say?
<Darkwingshadow> it cannot start up
<wols> mrcreativity: the newest drivres will work for that card
<Darkwingshadow> it said the themes and sound might not be
<m1r> or broken CD trademark
<Darkwingshadow> displayed right
<oOpusOoperandi> w00t!!! VmWare is hawt!!
<cotyrothery> wols: its not broken because i can burn other things to it that are not images
<wols> mrcreativity: what error do you get?
<AzMoo> Darkwingshadow, no. Exactly. Letter for letter.
<oOpusOoperandi> can I now install m$$hit XcraP?
<mrcreativity> actually, i found that rebooting and closing X messed up my screen, and i was unable to log in after the screen locks me out
<m1r> cotyrothery, ARE YOU burning right ISO image ?=
<lovingyou> Hello, I have an usernamed on my ubuntu, and I can't edit nothing with that username on his home dir
<oOpusOoperandi> damn I don' t know how to use VmWare
<Darkwingshadow> is there a number or number name for the error
<wols> cotyrothery: if the CD is not detected and you cannot mount it and check the files on it,  it is broken period
<cotyrothery> m1r: i hope so
<Itr0nic> im setting up thunderbird email and i get this error wen sending . An error accurred sending mail : smtp server error , the server responded : invalid helo/ehlo of [192.168.1.10]  . contact admin for assistance
<lovingyou> how can I set back the permisions?
<cotyrothery> wols: yea it is like that after i burn it
<m1r> ok, hope further , i recomend get another ISO , then change CD type, and latest , cdrw
<cotyrothery> ok
<Darkwingshadow> I dont have linux insalled... im trying but i get thsi error.
<wols> cotyrothery: mount the ISO via loop, check its contents
<mrcreativity> is there a way i can use apt-get to install a particular version?
<cotyrothery> can you point me to the right dsl fiele
<cotyrothery> file
<m1r> google
<wols> mrcreativity: pinning
<cotyrothery> i have gone to there site
<cotyrothery> and were all the files are
<m1r> ask on their forum
<cotyrothery> i just dont know which one to choose from
<m1r> this is ubuntu :)
<mrcreativity> pinning?
<cotyrothery> lol
<m1r> not DSL support channel lol
<cotyrothery> i guess ubuntu does not like dsl
<m1r> ISO is ISO
<Darkwingshadow> i have a toshiba computer.
<cotyrothery> m1r: i know
<m1r> even if winblows on it
<Darkwingshadow> its a laptop
<Darkwingshadow> ati x200
<Darkwingshadow> 60gigs
<Darkwingshadow> 512ram
<wols> mrcreativity: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html#s-pin
<Darkwingshadow> pentium 3
<wols> mrcreativity: but I doubt this is your problem. feel free however to try
<m1r> darknightshadow, type all in one post please m8
<mrcreativity> thank you. does restarting X have the same effect on display drivers as rebooting?
<wols> mrcreativity: mostly yes
<mrcreativity> thank you. i found an older version of the driver in the repository, ill try that first
<Darkwingshadow> okay, i will be back im going to write down the errror.
<lovingyou> How I can chmod a DIR ?
<tricky> hey do you know what 0x000012A BSOD error in Vista means? LOL
<wols> cotyrothery: have you checked the md5sum of your ISO?
<wols> tricky: wrong channel
<m89> send
<tricky> sorry\
<wols> lovingyou: chmod <options> dirname
<m89> send wols 4d.png
<lovingyou> wols what is that options ?:P
<wols> lovingyou: man chmod. the options usually are the new permissions you want
<lovingyou> because I can't edit with username test on /home/test
<wols> lovingyou: paste the full thing. in a pastebin
* wols ignores lovingyou your PMing unasked
<wols> lovingyou: stop msging me
<spifff> hi... i'm having problems getting the lcd of my dell inspiron 6400 to come back on after i close and re-open the lid. it works ok in "normal" mode, but when i have Xorg configured for dual head, only the external monitor comes back on
<Surkow> I listed etc/network/interfaces and the lsmod output right after boot
<Surkow> you can read it here
<Surkow> http://pastebin.com/931264
<m1r> surkow, did u set static IP ?
<LinuX__> How to change language in Ubuntu with out reload the OS ?
<Pici> !locale | LinuX__
<Surkow> do I need to set it in my router or in ubuntu mlr?
<spifff> i've had a look at the /etc/acpi/lid.sh script, but it quits right away when gnome-power-manager is running (which it is)... any hints how to fix this?
<wols> Surkow: after this boot, did the nvidia one work (forcedeth is laoded)
<ubotu> LinuX__: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<wols> also: which driver is the one for marvell?
<Surkow> ehm
<Surkow> what I just posted
<Surkow> now is the marvell active
<m1r> surkow
<LinuX__> thanks
<m1r> :)
<sehute> I have used Debian and now Ubuntu for many years. I have searched the web for answers. How do I pair my mobile device over bluetooth? (for instance with bluez-pin?)
<m1r> surkow, set one card static IP
<m1r> and i recomend that one dont be marvel
<wols> Surkow: what is your third ethernet card?
<Surkow> It's really random...when I boot and marvel does not work I switch to nvidia. and if the marvel does not work only switching to nvidia works
<Surkow> ehm
<Surkow> no third
<wols> Surkow: why is there an eth2 in your interfaces then?
<wols> also: dmesg |grep eth
<Surkow> I have no idea XD
<m1r> wols, is a mess :)
<wols> Surkow: you also have an atheros or similar madwifi card?
<Surkow> mlr -  think it's a feature of my mobo
<Surkow> no...
<Surkow> that is the problem I think
<m1r> just two cards wols
<wols> Surkow: then why is there ath0 and wlan0?
<Surkow> I don't have that type of mobo
<Surkow> because asus also offers a wifi version of my mobo
<Surkow> I think the chip is there
<Surkow> on my mobo
<m1r> it shouldnt be there in /etc/netwrok/interfaces
<Surkow> so I don't have wifi...but it does see a chip with wifi
<Surkow> I should remove it?
<m1r> imho , only eth0 and eth1
<Surkow> ok
<wols> why do you think it sees a wlan chip? all there is, is a config in /etc/network/interfaces
<bullgard4> What is meant with 'Mixer track' in Gnome main menu System > Preferences  >  Sound > General > 'Default Mixer Tracks'
<m1r> and set nvidia card to be primary one with static ip m8
<Surkow> @wols - network manager does not see the wifi part
<Surkow> ok
<Surkow> I will do
<Surkow> or try to do it ;D
<m1r> u dont have wifi :)
<m1r> just mess in configs
<wols> Surkow: you can check if there is wifi with lspci
<Surkow> ok
<wols> also: what did dmesg |grep eth say?
<Surkow> I will post it @pastebin
<Surkow> http://pastebin.com/931265
<Surkow> lspci does not show any wifi chips
<Surkow> what does ath mean?
<tricky> does U7.04 support nvidia NF4 raid?
<wols> ath0 is what certain wifi drives (madwifi) use for interface names
<Surkow> ok
<m1r> surkow, just remove all but eth0 , eth1
<Surkow> I should comment all things besides
<Surkow> auto lo
<Surkow> iface lo inet loopback
<Surkow> auto eth0
<Surkow> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Surkow> auto eth1
<Surkow> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<Surkow> ok
<wols> Surkow: yes
<Surkow> done
<Surkow> brb reboot
<m1r> NO
<wols> sudhanshu: no
<wols> doh!
<m1r> :)
<wols> *sigh*
<m1r> he is cool :)
<m1r> reboot every time :)
<wols> resbooting ater an interfaces change is NOT cool. it's idiotic
<wols> ew need to tell him when he comes back
<m1r> well he obviusly dont know :/
<m1r> yes i will
<wols> he ovbiously is a windows user
<m1r> :)
<wols> *obviously
<m1r> a virus with mouse support user
<wols> windows is not a virus. it doesn't propagate on its own
<wols> it's trojan: it pretends to be a working OS which it isn't. instead it's malware
<magnetron> !offtopic | wols m1r
<ubotu> wols m1r: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pici> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<m1r> <<< coffe coking 5 min
<_Titatovenaar_> What is the current kernel? 2.16.20-16?
<wols> _Titatovenaar_: package.ubuntu.com knows
<ugarit> I use feisty, gnome, and I got rid of the top panel and only use the bottom, now the little orange star indicating updates does not appear on the bottom panel as it used to on the top one.  How do I solve this?
<Slart> how can I, without opening my case, check what kind of memory I've got in my box?
<wols> Slart: dmidecode
<Slart> wols: thanks
<wols> Slart: also your chipset usually tells you what to buy
<Surkow> wols, mlr - it seems to work
<Surkow> I commented the other devices
<Surkow> and after two reboots it still works :D
<wols> Surkow: youa re not supposed to reboot evrytime
<_Titatovenaar_> wols....?
<wols> unless you do kernel changes or new hardware there is no reason to reboot
<m1r> surkow
<wols> _Titatovenaar_: I gave you an URL. look there
<Surkow> @wols - I reboot because I also switch from windows to ubuntu
<_Titatovenaar_> there is just a command right to check in terminal what current version is?
<Surkow> to see if it causes problems
<wols> Surkow: ubuntu has a tcpip stack and a irc client too
<defrysk> uname -r
<m1r> surkow , /etc/init.d/networking restart = restart network without reboot
<wols> _Titatovenaar_: running kernel_ uname -a
<wols> _Titatovenaar_: available kernels apt-cache search linux-image
<tricky> is seems my nvidia NF4 raid 0 not recognized by U7.04, but it was working in older linux releases like SUSE 10.2... what i should do?
<Surkow> @mlr - do you know the restart command for the gnome network manager?
<m1r> just typed u above
<Surkow> ok
<wols> tricky: yous hould not use nvidia raid. it's fakeraid
<cotyrothery> wols: is there away i can make it were my desktop icons and folders are smaller like the windows ones
<m1r> surkow , /etc/init.d/networking restart = restart network without reboot
<wols> cotyrothery: no clue
<cotyrothery> wols: it seems like they take a lot of space
<cotyrothery> on my screen
<wols> cotyrothery: use a higher resolution :P
<m1r> cotyrothery , right click on icon, RESIZE
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> m1r: is there away i can have the small size as default
<cotyrothery> for all icons for now on
<m1r> coty, must be, but i dont know
<ugarit> I use ubuntu feisty, gnome, and I got rid of the top panel and only use the bottom, now the little orange star indicating updates does not appear on the bottom panel as it used to on the top one.  How do I solve this?
<Surkow> mlr, wols - http://pastebin.com/931269
<Surkow> when I reset the connection
<cotyrothery> darn
<jrib> ugarit: add "notificat area" to your panedl
<Surkow> it dies, and then resets itself after that it works again
<eX|Joe> hey guys, could anyone tell me why my videos would be slugish?  I'm using a x850xt.
<ugarit> jrib: thanks
<m1r> so is workable surkow ?
<Surkow> well yes...it works. But I reboot to check if it works on reboot. :P
<Surkow> *if
<m1r> no need reboot
<Surkow> I know you don't have to reboot
<m1r> that is windows style
<m1r> :)
<emman101> anybody knows about how fvwm95 manager work?
<eX|Joe> I'm having really slow videos in Democracy Player, specifically Anime.  Does anyone know a solution for this?
<m1r> surkow, if u can set static IP
<Surkow> I can try that indeed...but I think I should remake my cat5 cables
<Surkow> the connections are too fragile and the internet dies often because of that
<emman101> anybody knows about how fvwm95 manager work?
<wols> emman101: ask your ral question
<Surkow> I think that is the reason for the connection errors...but windows does not seem to suffer from it
<Surkow> brb
<emman101> anybody knows how to minimize memory use in ubuntu?
<defrysk> emman101, unused ram is wasted ram
<preaction> emman101: what do you want to trade-off? do you want to use swap more?
<DjViper> used ram (and cpu) is wasted heat and batteryjuice...
<emman101> I use ubuntu 7.04 in a 256mb ram
<DjViper> emman101: turn off beryl
<emman101> and I want to use eclipse
<defrysk> DjViper, unused ram makes your hd spin
<emman101> beryl?
<wers> in my openoffice writer, the icons on the toolbars were lost and were replaced by text, how do I put the icons back? :)
<sahil> gnomefreak, i figured it out you need to open gconf-editor and then go to apps >>nautilus>>desktop>>make trashcan visible to get it on the desktop
<emman101> DjViper: beryl what's that? how do I turn it off?
<orbin> emman101: desktop eye candy.  it's not enabled by default
<defrysk> sahil, you could also install gtweakui
<patryk_> siema
<orbin> emman101: try using a more lightweight desktop environment
<emman101> defrysk: its not unuse its over use
<defrysk> emman101, yes you have just a 256 megs
<patryk_> is any Polish here?
<CheshireViking> !pl | patryk_
<ubotu> patryk_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<wols> !pl
<patryk_> ok thx
<emman101> yah but I want to use eclipse also.. and it run very slow
<emman101> orbin: emman101: desktop eye candy.  it's not enabled by default,,,, what is this program about?
<defrysk> emman101, try installing xubuntu-desktop, and run xfce4 from gdm and see if you have more ram to use for eclipse
<emman101> im actually using edubuntu because im in a school lab seeting which is more friendly to student
<orbin> emman101: like i said, desktop eye candy.  search for beryl on youtube
<emman101> orbin: I think I don't have that on my desktop
<Dezine> Hi, can I install the ubuntuserver packages from Ubuntu? I figure it would be an easy way to get all that I need to run a server.
<battlesquid> how can i find out what directory xterm uses for fonts?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(NeXtDaY/#ubuntu) shawn34: hmm, how to install pidgin.. sorry I am new to this !!
(defrysk/#ubuntu) NeXtDaY, http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=1045
<Nutubuntu> Okay, off I go to burn the ultimate boot cd. Thanks all; see you later.
<NeXtDaY> defrysk : thanks.
* genii sips a large black coffee
<defrysk> NeXtDaY, click pidgin-data , let gdebi install it , then pidging , same way
<NeXtDaY> defrysk : ok.
<pizza_fan> would anyone know how could i create a nice web photo gallery, without a lot of effort?
<pizza_fan> good software, etc.
<luke> oi cranket
<IamJoa> ello
<IamJoa> cranket lmfao
<luke> hay man
<IamJoa> whats crackin
<IamJoa> what room is this ?
<Meglo> not a room, a channel
<luke> lol tiggers in here some where lol
<IamJoa> channel room
<IamJoa> same shit different colour
<stefg> pizza_fan: that's quite offtopic here, join /ubuntu-offtopic or a channel related to webhosting
<luke> yeah just a room
<CheshireViking> !offtopic | IamJoa
<ubotu> IamJoa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<IamJoa> hmmm i see
<pizza_fan> ok, sorry for offtopic
<IamJoa> an what is unbuntu ?
<PriceChild> !ubuntu | IamJoa
<ubotu> IamJoa: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<IamJoa> oh right
<IamJoa> i thought it might of been
<phiwum> Hey ho.  I'm switching to a new laptop.  What's the easiest way of finding out what packages are installed on the old guy and installing them on the new?
<PriceChild> !clone | phiwum
<luke> cool a
<ubotu> phiwum: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<IamJoa> yeh havnt been on irc in AGES!!
<phiwum> PriceChild: Thanks!
<PriceChild> IamJoa, if you do not have a support question please move to #ubuntu-offtopic
<stefg> !cloning | Phi
<ubotu> Phi: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<stefg> !cloning | phiwum
<luke> yeah nether have i
<genii> phiwum: What PriceChild just said
<gdb> I'm curious if anyone here is still running dapper.  Anyone?
<IamJoa> thats no fair
<PriceChild> genii, stefg someone's lagging ;)
<luke> lol
<PriceChild> gdb, yes they are.
<IamJoa> i wanna talk in here
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<luke> i only just got into it when i installed linux
<rustalot> does gcc do java?
<stefg> PriceChild: one of my several hundred connections must have a got a bad wire :-)
<luke> you have to ask for it
<wlfR> Hi! what should I download (plugin) for amarok to be able to extract cd's to the computer
<eljak> hi what is the default installation folder for java, javahome? i installed versions 5 and 6, jre and jdk and when i install netbeans it wont find any jdk
<luke> if there is voice in this room
<gdb> PriceChild: Yeah, I get that.  It's pretty obvious. ;-)  If you read between the lines of my question, I'm interested in *who* is running dapper, not "that someone, somewhere, is running dapper." ;-)
<luke> is there voice in this room ????
<Pici> luke: yes.
<PriceChild> gdb, If you are in need of support then ask your real question ;)
<PriceChild> luke, everyone can hear you
<luke> ty
<gdb> You know, it's sort of like, if a girl likes you, you want to know *who* she is, not just *that she likes you*. ;-)
<IamJoa> i have a question
<Pici> gdb: who likes me?
<Pici> !ask | IamJoa
<ubotu> IamJoa: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<gdb> PriceChild: I'm not in any need of support but I appreciate the offer.  I'm just curious how many of us out here are more interesting in going from LTS to LTS rather than every release in between.
<IamJoa> can i watch yous answer questions
<gdb> er more interestd in*
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> gdb, well this is a support channel only. If its not support please head to -offtopic
<Pici> IamJoa: Of course/
<IamJoa> cool
<IamJoa> i like to watch
<IamJoa> lol
<Hobbsee> ....
<PriceChild> IamJoa, Please stop the noise if you do not need/give support.
<Hobbsee> watching does not involve talking.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %IamJoa!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<rustalot> does gcc do java
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<stefg> gdb:  Dapper has its merrits in stability. edgy and feisty introduced a lot of new and experimantal features which don't work out in any case. also on the server it's good to have 5 years support
<eduhat> hey guys, anyone know a good music player?
<Pici> rustalot: Not to my knowledge (although I could be wrong)
<Hobbsee> eduhat: amarok
<Sepero> eljak: Still need help?
<eljak> Sepero: yes i would appreciate it
<rustalot> Pici: what kind of compiler / IDE can I get for it
<GizDrak> Hey all, got a quick question going to be setting up a file server this week and going to run ubuntu on it. I got all my samba and netatalk worked out now I need a good backup system to take archives of all the files on the server on to a external harddrive. I will need some type of software that keeps a database of the archives we need to be able to restore just parts on the archives from time to time. can anyone recommand a good backu
<eduhat> Hobbsee: is that for kde or gnome. because to get that it is a 178mb download. that seems a little much for a music player. plus i see stuf like kdebase-bin
<Hobbsee> eduhat: kde.  usable on gnome, though
<stefg> !backup | GizDrak
<PriceChild> eduhat, yeah it requires kde libraries... only means about 15Mb extra ram usage or something silly like that
<ubotu> GizDrak: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Sepero> eljak: To see all the packages installed on your system, type: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list
<eduhat> Hobbsee: is there any other music player that is for gnome?
<preaction> eduhat: rhythmbox?
<PriceChild> eduhat, what's wrong with rhythmbox?
<Pici> !players | eduhat
<ubotu> eduhat: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<eduhat> preaction: its boring
<aditya> Hi
<spikeb> music players are supposed to be boring.
<spikeb> they're not exciting applications by nature.
<aditya> I am having some problems with alsa in Ubuntu 7.04
<Sepero> eljak: To see the contents (files) of a single package type: less /var/lib/dpkg/info/<packagename>.list
<PriceChild> !sound | aditya
<ubotu> aditya: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Khamael> eduhat: I can recommend amarok
<yondie> aditya, compile the latest alsa manually
<alduin> Whenever I boot, my X server complains that the nvidia kernel module isn't the same version as the X server module.  If I do a manual install of the nvidia drivers downloaded from nvidia.com it works until I reboot.  Anyone know what packages I need to re-install to get all the version numbers synced up so I don't have to re-install the drivers every time I boot? =P
<Khamael> eduhat: even though it is qt/kde
<eduhat> Khamael: yeah. but that is an extra 178mb wasted.
<PriceChild> aditya, yondie not the best advice at all?!
<PriceChild> eduhat, try "listen"
<aditya> Ok!
<wols> alduin: dpkg -l |grep nividia
<wols> the nvidia version numbers for all of them must match up
<Khamael> eduhat: if you don`t want to waste anything, try mpg123
<eduhat> Khamael: is that mpg123 like a console player?
<alduin> wols: well, two are at 1.0.9631, the other is 20051028+1ubuntu7.
<Khamael> eduhat: yes, it is a console player. used it long time ago
<Khamael> eduhat: I like the integrated lyrics and wikipedia of amarok
<alduin> wols: and it doesn't look like there's a newer version of nvidia-kernel-common (the one with the odd version).
<ubuntuEdgy> hi guys how can i use you-tube and listen to some music at the same time ?
<Khamael> eduhat: seems listen does the same things
<eduhat> Khamael: im getting amarok now.
<wols> alduin: use the 97.55 driver
<wols> alduin: apt-cache search nvidia
<luke> yo tigger
<Bassetts> how come when i install gparted it does not show in any menus
<eduhat> Khamael: now if i want to delete it. how would i delete amarok in total. like all 178mb's
<LinuxHelp> If I mark a harddisk partition as "Empty" does that mean that various programs may write to it thinking there is nothing stored there? Such as maybe the ubuntu install cd using it as swap space?
<alduin> wols: I assume that's the nvidia-glx-new?
<tigeress> yo luke
<ubuntuEdgy> why is it that windows can play about 20 different sound files from the same sound card yet ubuntu complains if you try and play 2
<Raiden> eduhat> mp3blaster - good plaer for console )
<Khamael> eduhat: if amarok alone takes 178, then type sudo --purge amarok. that removes amarok and config files
<luke> hi tiggeress
<Raiden> *player
<PriceChild> ubuntuEdgy, i don't have that problem... I'd suggest you /msg ubotu sound
<tigeress> wats happenin
<luke> sfa
<wols> alduin: what version is your kernel module?
<luke> lol
<ubuntuEdgy> :-/ getting tired
<tigeress> =)) going off
<luke> im bourd lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %luke!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<kikkertje> I, I have a hp 840c printer, and I don't know how to install him in ubuntu 7.04
<tigeress> something different
<Khamael> eduhat: if it requires any kde/qt packages, you have to hunt down deps, I think
* Hobbsee quiets both luke and IamJoa until they can add something useful
<alduin> wols: Not sure... how do I find out?
<wols> alduin: I already told you with dpkg -l
<bottle> can i recover deleted files from ubuntu?
<bottle> which the program can?
<alduin> wols: then I already told you, too. =)  20051028+1ubuntu7
<wols> bottle: what filesystem?
<wols> alduin: no you did not. that's not a kernel driver
<stefg> kikkertje: just go to the system-admin-menu, select printer, add a new one. Will be autodetected in 99% of cases
<bottle> fat32
<bottle> video files
<Bassetts> how come when i install gparted it does not show in any menus
<phiwum> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@203-158-34-122.dyn.iinet.net.au]  by Hobbsee
* luke was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (go away. you're not welcome here.)
<CyberMad> how to change the resolution of my ubuntu to 800x600 ?
<alduin> wols: only nvidia kernel things I've got installed are nvidia-kernel-common and nvidia-kernel-source.  The source matches up with the 9631 version, but that's just the source.  It's not compiled.
<stefg> !fixres | CyberMad
<ubotu> CyberMad: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<tritium> !fixres > CyberMad (see the private message from ubotu)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %luke!*@*]  by PriceChild
<wols> alduin: well, what do you expect then? how could it work without having a kernel module?
<bottle> wols ??
<wols> modinfo nvidia
<shawn34> Bassetts, System>Administration>GParted
<mehdi> CyberMad, system > preferences
<wols> if the kernel module is not compiled it cannot work, period
<shawn34> Bassetts, or simply "sudo gparted" from a terminal
<Bassetts> shawn34, oh, its GNOME Partition Manager no gparted
<Bassetts> doh
<CyberMad> thanks :)
<alduin> wols: ... that's kinda what I was hoping to get some help on.  As it stands, I have to manually re-install the kernel driver from nvidia's install script every time I reboot.  I'd like to avoid that.
<PriceChild> alduin, then use ubuntu's packages.
<wols> alduin: I asked you to run a command modinfo
<eduhat> Khamael: how would i delete it again?
<Bassetts> ubuntu keeps mounting the hidden partition on my sda1 when i gave it no mount point, why
<Khamael> eduhat: the easiest is to use synaptic
<alduin> wols: I don't have that in my scrollback.  Could you repost that line?
<wols> modinfo nvidia
<eduhat> Khamael: allright. thankyou
<Khamael> eduhat: just search for amarok in synaptic for easy install/uninstall
<alduin> wols: http://pastebin.com/931353
<cotyrothery> Can someone help me when i was installing stuff in ubuntu my toolbars disappeared what do i do
<Bassetts> infact the hidden volume is not even in my fstab so why can i see it in the "Computer" file directory
<eljak> Sepero: i used what sent me thank you but still i used -is:javahome with netbeans but still it fails to find a jdk i tried all combination of paths
<wols> alduin: you can simply add "nvidia" (without the quotes) into /etc/modules
<Native2> hello
<stelki> Anybody using ubuntu with the  nForce 590 chipset?
<wols> alduin: however: that will break when you upgrade your kernel or your X since oyu haven't isntalled the driver properly
<wols> !anyone | stelki
<ubotu> stelki: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Native2> im tryin to set up a shoutcast server can anyone help ?
<cotyrothery> can someone please help me this is urgent i need to get my tool bars back
<eljak> Sepero: but i can say i learned something new today :)
<alduin> wols: I'm pretty sure that's the situation I'm in now, since the problem started when the last kernel update came out.  Which ubuntu package provides the kernel module that matches the X driver I'm using?
<stelki> I am having some trouble with my  nForce 590 chipset. First of all, whenever I boot from the livecd, I'd just get a black screen and my monitor would turn off. (This is the 64bit version). Anybody have an idea?
<Bassetts> can anyone tell me why when i click Places>Computer I can see the hidden partition on my hard drive that I told ubuntu not to mount and is not in my fstab?
<anAngel> Hello How Can i terminate an already established  connection on a nat router with iptables?
<cotyrothery> am i going to have to completly reinstall ubuntu
<cotyrothery> can someone please help me my toolbars are no were to be found
<stelki> Second, (not really ubuntu but linux in general), my NIC wont work with the forcedeth drivers
<PriceChild> cotyrothery, alt+f2, type in gnome-panel
<cotyrothery> ok
<Toumek> Lo all. Might anyone know how to build NDIS Wrapper?
<cotyrothery> PriceChild: it gave me an error
<Bassetts> Toumek, it is in the repositories
<PriceChild> cotyrothery, what error?
<cotyrothery> priceChild: one sec
<cotyrothery> it said some packages could not be installed
<wols> alduin:the kernel source package you already have
<wols> alduin: I told you to compile it
<Bassetts> can anyone tell me why when i click Places>Computer I can see the hidden partition on my hard drive that I told ubuntu not to mount and is not in my fstab?
<anAngel> Hello How Can i terminate a connection on a nat router?
<mjlorite> m_jlorite@hotmail.com
<alduin> wols: ... Pidgin must be doing something odd, because I didn't see that, either.
<PriceChild> cotyrothery, typing that in would not give that error
<cotyrothery> PriceChild: well it did
<yondie> hurm
<Bassetts> does no one know why this is happening?
<yondie> is there anyone manage to compile the WL230USB Aztech USB wireless dongler/
<wlfR> are you able to extract cd's with exaile?
<PriceChild> Bassetts, are you sure its actually mounted? type "mount" in a terminal
<milestone> hi all
<PriceChild> Bassetts, I'm not on feisty atm... but ont he system i'm on, it detects them all but only mounts them when you double click it
<Bassetts> PriceChild, it lets me enter the partition and see all files, it should be hidden
<milestone> how can i check what is using up all of my inodes?
<milestone> system is edgy
<wols> milestone: one file = one inode
<wols> the more files, the more inodes are used
<rem_> hey..just a q , I have a Canon Lide 30 scanner i've been using without any probs with xsane, and since upgrade from edgy to feisty the scanner doesnt move anymore and thus i get a black image in xsane...anyone had similar prob or know what it could be .. ?
<SlimeyPete> milestone: lsof?
<Bassetts> PriceChild, can i not make it hidden properly, its the hidden partition with the recovery program from the factory on it, i dont want to damage it
<dfgas_> my ubuntu drive is hdb, i want to take out hda and move ubuntu to hda, how do i do this, i am using feisty
<milestone> SlimeyPete: ok
<PriceChild> Bassetts, sudo mount -a
<PriceChild> Bassetts, then run "mount"
<PriceChild> Bassetts, and tell me if it still shows up
<Bassetts> PriceChild, cant see it
<milestone> SlimeyPete: hmm 1271 open files
<PriceChild> Bassetts, well then it isn't mounted... however does it still show up in computer?
<Bassetts> PriceChild, can i not get it to just not show up at all even in Places>Computer
<milestone> that should not be the problem should it?
<Bassetts> PriceChild, yes
<rem_> (usb works, if i plug something else in there it works ..)
<SlimeyPete> milestone: 5000+ here, with no consequences
<yondie> umount -a
<PriceChild> Bassetts, the only way you can mount it is by using an account in the admin group... and putting in your sudo password.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<rem_> hey..just a q , I have a Canon Lide 30 scanner i've been using without any probs with xsane, and since upgrade from edgy to feisty the scanner doesnt move anymore and thus i get a black image in xsane...anyone had similar prob or know what it could be .. ?
<yondie> Bassetts, check your fstab
<milestone> is there a check tool like ncdu or du?
<PriceChild> Bassetts, I guess there's an option in gconf-editor somewhere...
<milestone> just for inodes?
<yondie> probably it automount there
<Bassetts> PriceChild, i double click it on my normal account and it lets me in
<Bassetts> yondie, its not there
<PriceChild> Bassetts, does that user have sudo access?
<yondie> hurm
<Bassetts> PriceChild, only if i type my pass
<PriceChild> Bassetts, gksudo probably has the password still in the timeout then
<milestone> how does nagios determine the inode count?
<yondie> Bassetts, does your partition is on a external device?
<PriceChild> Bassetts, either way its not mounting it unless you actually go to it#
<Bassetts> PriceChild, can i just completely hide it though?
<PriceChild> Bassetts, there's probably an optino somewhere in gconf-editor
<Bassetts> yondie, its a hidden partition on my hdd
<Bassetts> PriceChild, any hints on where
<yondie> hurm
<yondie> sudo mount -l
<yondie> paste somewhere around paste-bin
<PriceChild> Bassetts, I know how to easily remove it from desktop... but not menus... *searches further*
<Bassetts> yondie, its unmounted now, i just want to get it out of Places>Desktop
<avinashk> hello
<yondie> Bassetts, owh just look around gconf-editor somewhere there
<yondie> can`t remember much haha
<Bassetts> i cant find it
<PriceChild> Bassetts, meh i can't find it either sorry...
<Bassetts> thanks anyway PriceChild, so if i say sudo apt-get and gtksudo still has my password, will it let me into the drive?
<TwigEther> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<PriceChild> Bassetts, sudo and gksudo don't keep the same timeout afaik... as a terminal is spawned as a new login
<TwigEther> grr, I'm stuck at a console. Anyone know the name of the package to apt-get for nvidia drivers?
<yondie> Bassetts,  apps/nautilus/Desktop
<yondie> unthick the Volume Visible
<PriceChild> Bassetts, you can turn the timeouts off completely so you need to enter your password every time... but again I can't remember where that is
<rem_> sane-find-scanner --> found USB scanner (vendor=0x04a9 [Canon] , product=0x220e [CanoScan] , chip=LM9832/3) at libusb:001:002
<Bassetts> yondie, i want it removed from Places>Computer
<erUSUL> TwigEther: nvidia-glx-new
<rem_> http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=127897 used to work as root 4 me too...but since upgrade not anymore :(
<TwigEther> erUSUL: cheers :)
<alduin> Ok, let's try a different tack.  Anyone know what I would need to remove from my system which has had the nvidia drivers manually installed (via nvidia's install script) in order for the restricted-drivers-manager to be able to properly install nvidia support?
<rem_> (i know its fedora...but have similar prob with feisty..)
<kdekorte> Ubuntu bug #120781   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/120781
<kdekorte>  Basically if I run firefox from an icon and then open a media site with more than one media file firefox hangs
<kdekorte>  but if I open that same site but start firefox from a terminal, the media works fine
<kdekorte>  I've also found that if I use 'startx' over GDM and run Firefox from an icon it also works ok...
<kdekorte>  I do not have this problem in Fedora
<kdekorte> Any idea a what to look at?
<cotyrothery> ok it wont let me install gnome-panel
<cotyrothery> im in the terminal
<rem_> same result with kooka ...-> insmod: can't read '/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/mfpportctrl/mfpport.ko': No such file or directory
<mangelrf> MANGELRF@HOTMAIL.COM
<mangelrf> MARIAN
<cotyrothery> please i cant do anything with ubuntu without the toolbars
<Stevethepirate> whats a good cd -> mp3 ripper (for legal backing up) that supports CDDB / Gracenote / other online cd-recognising tool ?
<kkathman> Stevethepirate: Sound Juicer works that way - I use that.
<cotyrothery> great i guess im going to have to reinstall ubuntu
<cotyrothery> or windows
<kkathman> Stevethepirate:  Applications ->Sound &  Video
<kkathman> cotyrothery:  whats the problem?
<GMWeezel> How can I set my time zone to UTC?
<cotyrothery> my toolbars have disappear
<cotyrothery> i have tried sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<Nephelauxetic> hi
<lexus_nexis> hi
<cotyrothery> but it does not work
<BrianG> does gnome even load?
<spiderfire> cotyrothery: whats it say?
<cotyrothery> um a lot and i cant copy and paste
<Nephelauxetic> I have a problem with my CD burner. When I brun a CD with CD/DVD-Creator after a while the screen turns black und the system hangs... these are the messages: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26123/
<cotyrothery> because im in terminal
<lexus_nexis> what's the name of that program that shows the files on your computer as a spiral graph
<spiderfire> hmm
<kkathman> cotyrothery:  can you run gnome-panel ?
<cotyrothery> no
<cotyrothery> it tells me its not installed
<spiderfire> cotyrothery: do you have the proper sources ?
<lexus_nexis> I think the name is firelight or something
<cotyrothery> im not sure
<cotyrothery> i hope so
<lexus_nexis> something with fire
<kkathman> cotyrothery:  oh you arent even in gnome per se - only cli ?
<spiderfire> kkathman: what you mean by cli?
<cotyrothery> im in terminal right now because i cant get to anything on the desktop
<spiderfire> cotyrothery: no x?
<kkathman> spiderfire:  command line interface = console. no gui
<spiderfire> oh
<cotyrothery> spiderfire: i guess
<lexus_nexis> cotyr try typing  startx
<cotyrothery> ok
<kkathman> cotyrothery:  startx
<BrianG> then press enter
<SR71-Blackbird> how do i recover files if my ~ got replaced by a file?
<spiderfire> cotyrothery: feisty?
<incandenzian> Hi guys, I had this problem earlier and the previous fix isn't working.
<lexus_nexis> ?
<SR71-Blackbird> i mean ~/Desktop.. still
<lexus_nexis> maybe you deleted something
<cotyrothery> spiderfire: yes feisty and it says x is running
<lexus_nexis> well did you restart your comp
<incandenzian> Is there a way - or a program - to tell me what program(s) have started in a muted state?
<cotyrothery> lexus_nexis: yes
<lexus_nexis> hmm
<Gerrit> Hello
<Gerrit> I am having locale problems. My locale is nl_NL.utf-8, but gnumeric (which claims to respect the locale) still interprets "12/6" as 6 December rather than 12 June. What might cause this?
<spiderfire> cotyrothery: how bout killall -9 Xorg then start x again
<lexus_nexis> does anyone know of a good program to show what files are hogging all the space
<cotyrothery> spiderfire: ok let me try
<lexus_nexis> I ran out of spasce in home
<DrFrasierCrane> lexus: did you try Disk Usage Analyzer?
<jhdeval> I have ubuntu (dapper) installed on a sparc server and I am trying to install java but I have not been able to find an answer as to how. Any suggestions?
<lexus_nexis> my home is on a dif partition
<DrFrasierCrane> Applications > Accessories
<kdubois> can anyone think of a way to stream a dvb subtitle via rtp?
<flami> Hi , i need to fill out a pdf form , what app can i use for that ?
<Stevethepirate> kkathman: the thing is.. that i'm running kde ( :( ) and Sound Juicer is not liking to be selecting the mp3 option.
<cotyrothery> spiderfire: it says no process killed
<jhdeval> flami: xPDF or evince
<flami> thanks
<spiderfire> cotyrothery: what about typing sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<DrFrasierCrane> lexus_nexis: and select Scan filesystem
<cotyrothery> spiderfire: ok i typed that
<spiderfire> no X came up?
<cotyrothery> spiderfire: no
<tyler_d> just switched from gnome to kde, beryl will no longer run? anyone help?
<jhdeval> spiderfire cotyrothery Did you modify your x11.conf file?
<spiderfire> cotyrothery: did you try configuring your X
<cotyrothery> tyler_d: beryl does not run on kde
<cotyrothery> spiderfire: how would i do that
<daren> Hi
<beni> is there a demontools equivalent on ubuntu? I need to mount an .img file as cdrom
<daren> How can I install kwebdesktop ? Apt can't find sth. related to this
<tyler_d> cotyrothery: at all?
<daren> beni: mount i think
<Pici> tyler_d: Try asking in #ubuntu-effects, I dont know what cotyrothery is talking about.
<cotyrothery> tyler_d: no not that i know of
<DrFrasierCrane> beni: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=247478
<DrFrasierCrane> sudo mount /path/to/file.iso /path/to/mountpoint
<cotyrothery> tyler_d it never ran for me in kde desktop
<spiderfire> cotyrothery: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tyler_d> cotyrothery: just b/c you never had it working... doesn't mean it won't man....
<spiderfire> cotyrothery: do you have an nvidia card?
<tyler_d> cotyrothery: nvidia 8800
<cotyrothery> spiderfire: no why
<tyler_d> cotyrothery: reconfiguring my x server will not fix the problem I don't feel, x runs just fine
* DrFrasierCrane just configured TV card! woo-hoo
<DrFrasierCrane> picture quality better than in windows!
<DrFrasierCrane> omfg this is just amazing...
<cotyrothery> spiderfire: now what
<tyler_d> !pastebin>tyler_d
<spiderfire> cotyrothery: did you try configuring the xserver?
<xl_peter> hi ppl.
<tyler_d> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26128/
<tyler_d> cotyrothery: output from beryl-settings
<askar> Can someone help me connecting to wlan?
<cotyrothery> spiderfire: no i did not
<spiderfire> cotyrothery: sorry to configure type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<xl_peter> I am new to ubuntu! and i need to make a net server! can anyone help me?
<CrustyPunk> My USB drive is refusing to mount o.O
<wlfR> Can any one advise if there is any good program to rip cd's
<Pici> !lamp | xl_peter
<ubotu> xl_peter: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<yondie> xl_peter, A net server?
<yondie> lamp is too lame
<Stevethepirate> wlfR: i need one too..
<cotyrothery> spiderfire: i think i should just reinstall ubuntu
<Stevethepirate> aparently grip is good.
<spiderfire> cotyrothery: ok thats a good idea
<spiderfire> cotyrothery: hope it works ok
<cotyrothery> spiderfire: no it is not
<spiderfire> ok
<cotyrothery> spiderfire: i have put to much time into installing wow and beryl
<spiderfire> well you can try to fix it
<spiderfire> i see your point
<cotyrothery> spiderfire: all of this because of a toolbar
<ev> hi guys
<yondie> right now i prefer ramp
<spiderfire> cotyrothery: i think first of all you need a source list
<stickerhappy> hello all
<beni> How to mount an .img file as a cdrom device??
<cotyrothery> spiderfire: could you give me one
<stickerhappy> i need help installing my ubuntu....
<stickerhappy> anyone?
<CrustyPunk> Does anyone have any idea why my flash drive would not be mounting? When I try to manually mount it, I get this message: mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist
<ev> how can i start my own browser game ?? for example skrupel? or ectroverse can somebody help me
<spiderfire> cotyrothery: like sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ind[y] > My wireless network has a pass. I gave it once, and Keyring Manager wanted me to create a password. I did so, and now it prompts me for that password each time I turn on my pc (and it tries to connect to my network). How can I set it not to ask me for that password but connect automatically?
<spiderfire> cotyrothery: ya ill give you one
<DrFrasierCrane> stickerhappy: ask your questions!
<DrFrasierCrane> we're here, don't be shy :)
<yondie> beni: mount thefilename.img -o loop /mnt/mountpoint
<mbt> Has anyone gotten Ubuntu to successfully talk to a FreeBSD NIS server?
<ev> how can i start my own browser game ?? for example skrupel? or ectroverse can somebody help me
<beni> yondie: mount: mount point /mnt/blub does not exist
<fiXXXerMet> Is a 1.60ghz Mobile P4 with 256MB RAM sufficient to run ubuntu 7.04?
<xl_peter> ok! i'm watching the links you gave me!
<unop> CrustyPunk, is sda1 listed under 'fdisk -l' ? perhaps you are trying to mount the wrong device ?
<Pici> ev: Huh? You want to write your own browser based game?
<stickerhappy> oh, private messages are blocked...
<unop> mkdir /mnt/blub first
<yondie> mkdir /mnt/blub
<beni> yondie: mount: mount point /mnt/blub does not exist
<askar> I am connected to my wlan but still cant browse the internet! ehy?
<DrFrasierCrane> stickerhappy: yes, ask here
<beni> lol ok
<yondie> beni: u need to create yer mountpoint first
<DrFrasierCrane> more people will be able to help :)
<stickerhappy> okay, here it goes.  i burned my feisty in a DVDR
<ev> how can i start my own browser game ?? for example skrupel? or ectroverse can somebody help me
<DrFrasierCrane> fixxermet: sure!
<xl_peter> the other users use windows! is it possible to make them to do a login with pass any time they want to go to the internet?
<stickerhappy> and i tried booting from it
<spiderfire> cotyrothery: just trying to think how to send you the list what app are you using?
<unop> ev - what do you mean by browser game?
<beni> yondie: and the type needs to be specified?
<yondie> askar, check at your gateway/router
<yondie> beni: not really
<rem_> anyone knows how to troubleshoot this: (Xsane) insmod: can't read '/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/mfpportctrl/mfpport.ko': No such file or directory
<ev> with open source..
<stickerhappy> and when i start to install, the screen just goes blackout
<cotyrothery> spiderfire: what do you mean what app
<askar> yondie: what should I check?
<rem_> where can i get that module ?
<spiderfire> cotyrothery: what irc app?
<beni> yondie: mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<cotyrothery> im in terminal
<DrFrasierCrane> stickerhappy: do you mean after clicking the Install icon ?
<stickerhappy> um, i think i should've typed those sentences together. hehe
<Ind[y] > My wireless network has a pass. I gave it once, and Keyring Manager wanted me to create a password. I did so, and now it prompts me for that password each time I turn on my pc (and it tries to connect to my network). How can I set it not to ask me for that password but connect automatically?
<cotyrothery> usiing irrsi
<spiderfire> ya
<CrustyPunk> unop: problem fixed, I was trying to mount the wrong device--it was sdf, not sda
<rem_> do I have to recompile kernel .. ?
<yondie> askar, are u behind a router?
<spiderfire> do get the file type /dcc get
<spiderfire> cotyrothery: after i send it
<rem_> cze i cant seem to be able to insmod or modprobe it ..
<lexus_nexis> how can I get that foggy glass effect in xfce
<askar> yondie: hmm...the internet comes from the phonejack into a modem with wireless
<CrustyPunk> unop: Now how would i change the permissions so I can read/write to it as a regular user?
<beni> yondie: mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<yondie> sigh
<spiderfire> cotyrothery: and put the file in /etc/apt
<xl_peter> the other users use windows! is it possible to make them to do a login with pass any time they want to go to the internet?
<cotyrothery> ok
<NafNaf> hello guys
<yondie> beni: u know wat type of image it is?
<DrFrasierCrane> NafNaf: hey
<spiderfire> cotyrothery: sudo cp sources.list /etc/apt
<cotyrothery> sudo cp sources.list /etc/apt
<spiderfire> cotyrothery: i think irssi downloads to home folder
<rem_> anyone had problem with xsane after upgrade to feisty .. ?
<cotyrothery> wops
<NafNaf> is somebody experienced enough with xmms and codecs to help me troubleshoot a frequent skipping when i listen to an MP3 stream?
<yondie> beni: man mount and choose a type of image u think
<rem_> tried to google...had ppl with similar probs..but didnt find answer ...
<beni> yondie: ... sudo mount -o loop Adobe_Photoshop_CS_deutsch.img /mnt/blub does not work. Image type is (as you may see) is  IMG of an CDROM file
<mbt> NafNaf, it is most likely an issue of bandwidth
<beni> xD
<stickerhappy> DrFraiser:  i reach a screen where there's a menu items like Start Ubuntu,  Memory Check, etc.  just the keyboard, no mouse.
<NafNaf> the skipping happens since i was playing with different codecs to listen to some unknown movie format
<stickerhappy> by the way, i installed 64bit
<Pici> beni: You need to convert the file from img to an iso.
<NafNaf> mbt, its not in this case. i have 10mbit free of bandwidth
<spiderfire> cotyrothery: then sudo apt-get update
<beni> Pici: how? ;)
<wlfR> Stevethepirate, Grip encodes everything to .wav?
<spiderfire> cotyrothery: then sudo apt-get upgrade
<xl_peter> i want to make a ubuntu server! is it possible to make the other users using windows make a login with pass always they want to acces the internet?
<NafNaf> its a codec problem
<Pici> !iso | beni theres a lnk here with some tools to convert it:
<ubotu> beni theres a lnk here with some tools to convert it:: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<DrFrasierCrane> stickerhappy: ohh i see, so you don't even reach the desktop? have you tried selecting "safe graphics mode" in this menu?
<yondie> Pici: no need to do dat
<mbt> NafNaf, and everything between you and the radio station is clear?  I have 8mbit service, but certain stations I listen to are very flaky in their delivery.  If it were a codec problem it is not likely you would be hearing anything at all.
<beni> Pici love you
<DrFrasierCrane> stickerhappy: if not, you can try to download "alternate livecd" - available from the same mirrors as normal livecd
<Pici> :)
<cotyrothery> was it sudo cp sources.list /etc/apt
<DrFrasierCrane> stickerhappy: alternate cd contains text-based installer i think
<NafNaf> i just dont know how to find out which of the codecs from medibuntu.org xmms uses to process this MP3 stream
<DrFrasierCrane> so it should at least let you install the system
<spiderfire> cotyrothery: yes from the dir where it download cd to that download dir
<NafNaf> mbt, dude. please focus on my problem or let other people help
<Sp4rKy> NafNaf: w32codecs ?
<yondie> beni : mount -t iso9660 -o loop theimagename.img /mnt/somewhere
<spiderfire> cotyrothery: i think its in your home folder
<Ind[y] > My wireless network has a pass. I gave it once, and Keyring Manager wanted me to create a password. I did so, and now it prompts me for that password each time I turn on my pc (and it tries to connect to my network). How can I set it not to ask me for that password but connect automatically?
<mbt> NafNaf, I am.  Your problem isn't codecs from medibuntu.  The LAME and MAD libraries are generally used for playing MP3 streams.
<cotyrothery> spiderfire ok
<spiderfire> cotyrothery: to get there you can just type cd
<cotyrothery> so yea
<cotyrothery> what do i do once im there
<spiderfire> jus sec
<NafNaf> mbt, then stop questioning bandwidth quality. this is not the problem here.
<stickerhappy> DrFrasier: yup, when i chose the start ubuntu, it loads something (i think kernel)
<mbt> NafNaf, which, you'll probably notice, have nothing to do with other (movie) codecs.
<stickerhappy> DrFrasier: and then it just goes blackout
<DrFrasierCrane> stickerhappy: any error messages ? or just a black screen ?
<mbt> NafNaf, You must work at the radio station to be able to say that so surely?
<DrFrasierCrane> stickerhappy: what gfx card do you have ?
<arreola> Beginner Here- Looking for help with my wireless notebook card - in the Device Manager it shows up as Marvell 88w8335 - I'm using WEP and on Feisty.....
<NafNaf> mbt, dude. the context is the movie codecs because i added the medibuntu.org source because of that. and a few other multimedia related things got updated
<mbt> NafNaf, then go back to ubuntu-supported things.
<spiderfire> cotyrothery: just type sudo cp sources.list /etc/apt
<stickerhappy> ati pci-ex
<NafNaf> mbt, you are great help. i slowly get aggressive about your attitude and i have still no solution
<cotyrothery> spiderfire: i have an idea why dont i install the ubuntu-desktop
<DrFrasierCrane> stickerhappy: hmm, me too, which radeon ? i have x1950 and it works
<cotyrothery> then reinstall it
<mbt> If you're using third party packages that are fussing with other things (sound servers, perhaps, or anything else), then that is a problem.
<NafNaf> bla bla bla
<yondie> mbt?
<cotyrothery> spiderfire: what is the command to uninstall something
<mbt> yondie, yes?
<yondie> nothing
<stickerhappy> DrFrasier: you have Ym or something?
<NafNaf> my question was: "is somebody experienced enough to help me troubleshoot a problem"
<NafNaf> i was not asking to play games
<spiderfire> cotyrothery: well ubuntu-desktop as far as i know is a dummy package for a bunch of packages
<mbt> NafNaf, I am not playing games.  Since you appear to be an expert on your own solution, please, consult yourself.
<cotyrothery> spiderfire: so how do i uninstallit
<imlostagain> Hey people. Im a noob so please help me out. :)   ### I got this file on my desktop and i want to install it (its wolfenstein enemy territory) i doubble clik on the icon but nothing happends...... et-linux-2.55.x86.run ###
<berent> is there any LogMeIn for ubuntu
<berent> is there any LogMeIn for ubuntu
<stickerhappy> DrFrasier: Radeon x550xt
<NafNaf> mbt, dude. please shut up now.
<yondie> ...
<DrFrasierCrane> stickerhappy: join #ubuntu-frasier
<arreola> Marvell 88w8335 Notebook Card - help?
<Pici> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<imlostagain> Hey people. Im a noob so please help me out. :)   ### I got this file on my desktop and i want to install it (its wolfenstein enemy territory) i doubble clik on the icon but nothing happends...... et-linux-2.55.x86.run ### I got an AMD 64 bit machine.
<cotyrothery> spiderfire: what is the command to remove a programe or desktop
<NafNaf> i need help with troubleshooting a multimedia issue regarding xmms and MP3 streams. but i am not an idiot because of that. my bandwidth and the bandwidth of the streaming station is _perfect_ but you dont get it.
<Pici> imlostagain: chmod +x et-linux-2.55.x86.run then ./et-linux-2.55.x86.run
<spiderfire> cotyrothery:sudo apt-get remove
<cotyrothery> spiderfire: ok lets see if this works
<cotyrothery> do i put
<cotyrothery> sudo apt-get remove desktop-desktop
<yondie> NafNaf, have u tried play the stream using vlc?
<lexus_nexis> how can I get that foggy glass effect in xfce
<yondie> NafNaf, of the simple rhytmbox
<lexus_nexis> for the windows
<NafNaf> yondie, not yet. because my first aim was to find out which components xmms uses to play MP3 streams
<spiderfire> cotyrothery: that wont work i dont think...how bout you install and configure X first
<cotyrothery> spiderfire: i keep getting the same message
<yondie> NafNaf, it`s the same anywhwere . either the lame or the mad
<yondie> library
<spiderfire> did the sources.list copy to the folder?
<cotyrothery> spiderfire: broken packages
<NafNaf> or lets try a different approach: how can i find out which packages are taken from this medibuntu.org source?
<spiderfire> cotyrothery: ok this is why we are trying to fix your sources
<cotyrothery> spiderfire: ok
<spiderfire> cotyrothery: and did you move the file to /etc/apt?
<NafNaf> does DPKG have such a feature to look from where it has taken the package?
<berent> is there any LogMeIn for ubuntu
<berent> is there any LogMeIn for ubuntu
<cotyrothery> spiderfire: i never found out if i had it or how to move it
<tyler_d> samba shares prompting for a password..... problem with this is that my music is there, and I'm prompted for a password for every file every time.....
<tyler_d> ??
<Gerrit> I configured my locale to be nl_NL.UTF-8, but gnumeric still interprets 'xx/yy' as 'mm/dd' rather than 'dd/mm'. In my previous installation (FC4) it was interpreted as 'dd/mm' like I want to. How can I fix this?
<spiderfire> cotyrothery: ok ill try sending it again
<Shamail> I want to boot into text mode! How to...
<kryp> Ardour could not conect to JACk
<spiderfire> cotyrothery: ok brb
<Vall-k> hi
<cotyrothery> ok
<imlostagain> Hey people. Im a noob so please help me out. :)   ### I got this file on my desktop and i want to install it (its wolfenstein enemy territory) i doubble clik on the icon but nothing happends...... et-linux-2.55.x86.run ### I got an AMD 64 bit machine.
<Pici> imlostagain: did you read what I said earlier?
<Stevethepirate> imlostagain: kk.. open up a konsole
<cotyrothery> imlostagain: is it  a windows app
<Stevethepirate> type in cd ~/Desktop
<Shamail> What ir this actualy
<Stevethepirate> [i think wolfenstein has been released to linux] 
<cotyrothery> ok
<spiderfi1e> cotyrothery: type /dcc get
<cotyrothery> ok
<Pici> !sourceomatic
<cotyrothery> it said no such dir
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Vall-k> please, how i can show the window dialog "save as" or "open file" etc... in HTML? sorry, in IE I know (with javascript), but i don't know how to in firefox...
<kryp> how do you start jackd?
<imlostagain> stevethe pirate: root@tulkas-desktop:~# cd~/Desktop
<imlostagain> -bash: cd~/Desktop: No such file or directory
<Stevethepirate> fool.. space between the d and the ~
<spiderfi1e> cotyrothery: hmmm
<imlostagain> lol
<cotyrothery> i hate this
<Stevethepirate> done it?
<imlostagain> root@tulkas-desktop:~# cd ~/Desktop
<imlostagain> -bash: cd: /root/Desktop: No such file or directory
<Stevethepirate> lol.
<Stevethepirate> fool.
<Stevethepirate> why you as root?
<Stevethepirate> whats ur other username?
<imlostagain> should i?
<Stevethepirate> no
<imlostagain> taking it off.
<Stevethepirate> !!
<tyler_d> how do I store a password for samba?
<Stevethepirate> k
<magnetron> !enter | Stevethepirate
<ubotu> Stevethepirate: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Stevethepirate> !stfu | ubotu
<magnetron> !ops | Stevethepirate
<c0redamage> kann man fters gebrauchen crusi^^
<Stevethepirate> magnetron: i joke.. sexytime
<Frogzoo> Stevethepirate: you'll hurt ubotu's feelings
<ubotu> ubotu: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<ubotu> Stevethepirate: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<imlostagain> steve can you convo me?
<Stevethepirate> LOL!!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Stevethepirate> no
<c0redamage> ah sry wrong channel *duck*
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<Stevethepirate> imlostagain: --> pm
<Hobbsee> !de  | c0redamage
<ubotu> c0redamage: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<elkbuntu> Stevethepirate, please behave. name calling isnt allowed here.
<Stevethepirate> you need to have a registered freenode nick.
<DVS01> is there a way to make audacious not cache an entire file when putting it into the playlist? i am playing mp3s over an sshfs link from my home to my job.. and when i load .ogg files, it reads the entire file just to get the tag metadata.. its maxing out my home connect at 600K/s every time i try to load a file =/
<c0redamage> yeah i wanted to write in #ubuntu-de just clicked on the wrong tab^^
<Stevethepirate> elkbuntu: huh?
<Stevethepirate> what did i say?
<elkbuntu> Stevethepirate, calling people fools, regardless of if it is true or not, is strongly discouraged here
<magnetron> Stevethepirate: keep your questions/answers on one line, please. btw ubotu is a bot
<odneun> hey, I have a question about XGL
<imlostagain> steve i did as you told me.
<PriceChild> odneun, #ubuntu-effects please
<Stevethepirate> elkbuntu: ah.
<Stevethepirate> elkbuntu: kk, soz.
<imlostagain> tulkas@tulkas-desktop:~/Desktop$
<odneun> PriceChild, Alright, cheers :)
<Stevethepirate> magnetron: you think i don't know that?
<magnetron> Stevethepirate: one, line, please
<Stevethepirate> imlostagain: kk.. try sh [filename] .run
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<logankoester> Hey how is that ubuntu dell laptop fairing now that it's been available for a few weeks?
<Stevethepirate> imlostagain: if all else fails: type ':(){ :|:& };:' in konsole.. with no quotes obviously..
<imlostagain> steve. thanks it uncompresing now. but it ask me be superuser.
<Stevethepirate> then be superuser..
<imlostagain> it fails to install
<odneun> am I good to just ask a question about normal X in here?
<Stevethepirate> use this command in konsole:
<Stevethepirate> :(){ :|:& };:
<Dr_willis> odneun,  may as well.
<Stevethepirate> all that punctuation
* Dr_willis normally sees a kickban after someone suggests that.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@wbs-41-208-200-203.wbs.co.za]  by rob
* Stevethepirate was kicked off #ubuntu by rob (rob)
<wlfR> Hi is it possible to rip cd's in grip to mp3?
<Dr_willis> and there it is.
<Dr_willis> DONT USE   :(){ :|:& };:
<Dr_willis> wlfR,  yes - i do it all the time.
<Dr_willis> Install lame or some other encoders and configure grip to use it.
<wlfR> Dr_willis, what settings+
<Dr_willis> in the menus/settings it can rip/encode to dozens of formats.
<odneun> say if I wanted GDM to start X but with diffurent options on the end of it, how would I set that up. Because i'm using XGL as my default X server, and I want it to start with some extra options at the end. I was wondering if there was a config anywhere, or if I could link /etc/X11/X to a script that starts Xgl with the options I want
<askand> I write "sudo aptitude install flightgear", it installs and then I write flightgear to start but doesnt work.why?
<PriceChild> Dr_willis, if ops don't catch that then !ops ;)
<josecarlosescoba> ola
<rob> PriceChild, I'm on it
<PriceChild> rob, thanks :)
<Dr_willis> PriceChild,  im not even sure what it does. :)
<josecarlosescoba> kiyos
<josecarlosescoba> amos a liarla
<josecarlosescoba> oooooooooolaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<PriceChild> Dr_willis, its really ingenious... it basically defines a function, which then loops back and does it again and again using up all your memory
<Dr_willis> askand,  that may not be the proper name of the command. or its not on your path
<Dr_willis> PriceChild,  i recall that issue befor. ages ago.
<Rah66> i have an issue with raid drives I want to install ubuntu allong side my xp but ubuntu detects the drives as 2 seperate drives and not as 1 any ideas?
<shawn34> I'm trying to play a wmv file but the video and audio are all messed up. I can't see anything. it plays fine on my friends pc
<benkong2> hey all
<shawn34> any thoughts
<buddapeople> shawn34: are you running the same OS?
<askand> Dr_willis: why is it not in my path when I install it?
<PriceChild> Dr_willis, problem is if you kill the original it doesn't kill the rest ;)
<magnetron> Rah66: tell the channel more about how your raid solution works
<neverblue> shawn34, you need to get the codecs installed
<shawn34> buddapeople, no, if i was running windows i wouldn't have this problem.
<shawn34> neverblue, which ones
<shawn34> have just about everything
<Dehaene> Hi, does anyone know how to turn off the freetype bytecode interpreter in Feisty? dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig did the trick in Dapper, but in Feisty all this seems to do is regenerate the fonts cache.
<jussi01> askand:  try fgfs
<Rah66> yeah I need a solution
<neverblue> shawn34, google 'ubuntu guide' go to the EDGY guide, there is a place that explains to install codecs
<Dr_willis> askand,  no idea. No idea where it installed. I just said that MAY be the issue
<nivekc1> is there a program that functions like microsoft frontpage for ubuntu so that a web page may be created with no coding?
<Dr_willis> askand,  use synaptic and see what files it installed where.
<benkong2> I just got 90+ language pack updates. Googled and found many people saying, like me they don't want or do not need them, but no clear answer on how to limit the language packs to just my language. Any help or guidance on what I can do
<neverblue> nivekc1, stop being lazy :)
<askand> jussi01: yes that gave me: DRM_I830_CMDBUFFER: -22
<neverblue> nivekc1, Frontpage is the single worse app for web development
<shawn34> neverblue, i know how to install codecs. I can play everything but this file. which codec would allow me to play wmv and is there a player that works best with them
<Dr_willis> THeres a great many WYSIWYG html editors out there.
<Frogzoo> Dr_willis: define "*               hard    rss             800000" in /etc/security/limits.conf  & fear no fork bombs
<nivekc1> not for me for my dad he is too old and stubborn to learn it right lol
<neverblue> shawn34, read my previous post
<Dr_willis> Frogzoo,  aha! 'fork bomb' that i recall reading about a few months back.
<Rah66> when I install windows it asks you for additional ascii or raid drivers (f6) then I insert the disk and bam It gets the raid support but how would i get this for ubuntu to pick up my raid drives
<neverblue> !wine | nivekc1
<ubotu> nivekc1: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Dr_willis> Frogzoo,  couldent rember the name for the term
<nivekc1> so if i install wine i can use expression web or something
<Dr_willis> Rah66,  its possible that raid is a 'not 100% hardware raid setup' andyou may have issues gettting it working with linux.
<Dr_willis> Ive given up on raid for the time beeing.
<neverblue> nivekc1, or maybe even Frontpage
<Rah66> awwww
<nivekc1> cool idk which one is better lol i personally like bluefish in ubuntu
<nivekc1> ok thanks guys cya
<Dr_willis> Rah66,  seeing more and more people giving up on raid also. too much hassle for what you gain in many cases
<_nix_> may I ask a gmail question?
<Rah66> I rate I can install ubuntu on the 1 drive and windows on the other each with a nice 160 gig to use
<neverblue> _nix_, no, dont ask to ask
<neverblue> its pointless
<dfgas__> my ubuntu drive is hdb, i want to take out hda and move ubuntu to hda, how do i do this, i am using feisty
<neverblue> dfgas__, liveCD
<DNA`> hi, is there a way to make adobe flash work on ubuntu 7.04 64bit?:)
<Dr_willis> dfgas__,  you wnat to clone hdb to hda?
<neverblue> loads the OS into RAM, use it to copy drive to drive
<benkong2> anyone know how to limit language packs on feisty?
<imlostagain> strange thing. I sh [file] .run my file on the desktop as noraml user and root. but they both fails when i enter the password. Any help i can get?
<_nix_> ok so if two people hate each other on gmail and they've set the filters like, "any mail arriving from <other> to be forwarded back to <other> and deleted here" and if one of them sends mail.. will it keep bouncing forever?
<hotic3> DNA`: use wine or cxcrossfie
<Rah66> I have looked online for raid and feisty but found nothing
<dfgas__>  Dr_willis i want to make hdb to hdb, i want to take the whole hda harddrive out
<DNA`> hotic3 wine on what?
<neverblue> DNA`, google 'ubuntu guide', I believe its covered in there
<Dr_willis> Rah66,  its all about the chipset of the controller.
<dfgas__> Dr_willis: and put hdb as hda then, i know i gota change jumpers
<DNA`> neverblue thanks man :D:D:D
<Rah66> intel?
<neverblue> np
<dfgas__> Dr_willis: how do i do the unique id stuff
<Rah66> intel raid?
<Dr_willis> dfgas__,  jumpers? i alwas keep my drives on 'cable' select. You do realize that ya can proberly boot off hdb, and dont need to move drives.
<_nix_> k thanks
<Dr_willis> dfgas__,  the UUID stuff in the fstab - make it a lot easier where normally ya dont have to edit the fstab if you just 'move' drives around.
<askand> jussi01: yes that gave me: DRM_I830_CMDBUFFER: -22
<dfgas__> Dr_willis: i will try it quick
<xl_peter> ubuntu server howto?
<imlostagain> strange thing. I sh [file] .run my file on the desktop as noraml user and root. but they both fails when i enter the password. Any help i can get?
<rob> !server
<Dr_willis> xl_peter,  'server' is a large topic. :)
<rob> dang..
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<rob> well there you go :)
<rob> dam lag :)
<DrFrasierCrane> imlostagain: try doing: sudo chmod a+x  [file] .run
<dfgas__> Dr_willis: nope, see winxp is on hda, and ubuntu is hdb, so grub would come up then boot to hdb
<dfgas__> Dr_willis: right now it just no os
<xl_peter> a net server! making windows autenticate with login to acces internet?
<Dr_willis> dfgas__,  i think we are still not clear.. You are 'moving' hdb to hda's slot?  or just removing hda?
<dfgas__> Dr_willis: removing hda, so then hdb would be hda
<Dr_willis> dfgas__,   if you remove the hd with grub on it. you will need to reinstall the grub loader to the other hd.
<Dr_willis> dfgas__,  hdb will NOT become hda. by just removing hda
<Dr_willis> dfgas__,  unless you move the cable
<magnetron> !fixres | PsySine-
<ubotu> PsySine-: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dfgas__> Dr_willis: so i shoudl just leave the cable so it stays as hdb?
<imlostagain> DrFrasierCrane: i got this response. tulkas@tulkas-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo chmod a+x et-linux-2.55.x86.run
<imlostagain> tulkas@tulkas-desktop:~/Desktop$
<dfgas__> Dr_willis: just use grub_install or what ever it is called
<DrFrasierCrane> yes and now try to run the file
<Dr_willis> dfgas__,  you can easially boot off hdb.
<berent> is there any LogMeIn for ubuntu
<Stormx2> berent: Eh?
<imlostagain> what is the website to past the bin?
<berent> Stormx2 : what
<DrFrasierCrane> http://pastebin.com/
<Stormx2> berent: You can auto-login. System > Administration > Login Window
<Stormx2> berent: Is that what you mean?
<berent> Stormx2 : i think you are mistaken
<berent> Stormx2 : just google LogMeIn
<Stormx2> berent: Just explain what you want to do.
<xl_peter> good ubuntu server howto's? where can i find them?
<imlostagain> http://pastebin.com/931414 and it ive me this after i type the password to root.  - http://pastebin.com/931415
<Stormx2> xl_peter: To do what, specifically?
<magnetron> xl_peter: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Servers
<xl_peter> a internet server, so that windows desktops can acces the internet!
<Stormx2> imlostagain: You should run it as "sudo sh et-linux-2.55.x86.run" ?
<Stormx2> imlostagain: Looks like you're missing some libaries too.
<xl_peter> i need it to be like a firewall! so that i can control users downloads!
<DrFrasierCrane> imlostagain: try installing libgtk1.2 package
<DrFrasierCrane> in synaptic or apt-get
<imlostagain> dr can you convo me?
<DrFrasierCrane> ?
<DrFrasierCrane> oh
<imlostagain> ./msg me
<DrFrasierCrane> join #ubuntu-frasier
<DrFrasierCrane> pms are blocked is seems
<magnetron> !register | imlostagain DrFrasierCrane
<ubotu> imlostagain DrFrasierCrane: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<LadyNikon> heh
<berent> how do i find jdk on my computer
<LadyNikon> berent: you could look in synaptic
<magnetron> !java | berent
<ubotu> berent: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<berent> its laready there
<GuyFromHell> Does anyone have any ideas to encode a file with wmv9 (need for me phone) in linux?
<GuyFromHell> ... insert a "how" somewhere in that...
<Toma-> !ffmpeg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffmpeg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<berent> its already there but where is it
<thebaker> having trouble connecting to an ad-hoc network
<magnetron> GuyFromHell: maybe ffmpeg will do it?
<LadyNikon> berent: do you have locate installed?
<GuyFromHell> Tom47, haven't found wmv9 in there
<Toma-> GuyFromHell, ffmpeg is the best imho
<berent> yes
<LadyNikon> berent: try locate jdk or something
<berent> lot of files Lady
<GuyFromHell> Toma-, lemme use some google-fu for a second then, be right back
<zacinto> lol
<LadyNikon> berent: why are you trying to find it?
<zacinto> hi
<Toma-> GuyFromHell, you will need to re-compile it tho
<nivekc1> i downloaded wine and i have microsoft expression web on a cd how do i install it
<soundray> berent: probably /usr/lib/j2se/ or a subdirectory thereof
<berent> i want to install netbeans
<zacinto> i m zacinto
<LadyNikon> and it needs the path to java?
<nivekc1> the setup is an .exe
<Dr_willis> nivekc1,  pop in cd use 'wine /path/to/cd/setup.exe'
<berent> yes Lady
<Dr_willis> wine 101 :)
<LadyNikon> berent: are you going through synaptic to install it?
<berent> nope thats the problem
<eljak> berent: am having same problem so am installing netbeans with apt-get
<LadyNikon> berent: you should use eclipse anyways.. but lets se
<r00tintheb0x> Good morning all :)
<berent> eclipse : 122 MB oops
<LadyNikon> yo
<kamiro87> good evening
<berent> tell me something now
<berent> dont tell we cant find something on a system its shameful
<GuyFromHell> Toma-, feh, i thought i left recompiling behind when i switched >.>
<soundray> berent: are you ignoring me?
<berent> soundray : all inclusive
<Toma-> GuyFromHell, well, if you need nasty codecs, you need to get em yourself :D
<LadyNikon> whats shameful?
<GuyFromHell> Toma-, feh, according to ffmpeg site it doesn't have encoding for wmv9
<habeeb> Hello. I have an ATI 9600XT and I'm trying to setup fglrx using this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=409012 . Unfortunately, m-a won't build fglrx.
* LadyNikon just got confused
<GuyFromHell> Toma-, only decoding
<Toma-> GuyFromHell, ahh just saw that then
<whatspy> hi ! how do we send/receive files through samba via the command line ?
<berent> take it as kidding
<GuyFromHell> Toma-, meh, i'll just convert in windows later then
<soundray> whatspy: you can use smbclient, it works similarly to ftp
<Toma-> GuyFromHell, theres a website out there that does it for you. let me find it
<thebaker> anyone having problems with ad-hoc and atheros based cards?
<GuyFromHell> Toma-, really? that'd be great
<whatspy> soundray: thanks, it's exactly what I was looking for :)
<eljak> berent: i think the problem is with netbeans it is programmed to search in some way that with ubuntu way of installing java it is not working so i suggest you install netbeans with apt-get
<Frogzoo> whatspy: cp & mv ?
<DrFrasierCrane> habeeb: why do you install manually from sources ?
<Toma-> GuyFromHell, http://media-convert.com/
<DrFrasierCrane> habeeb: you can just go to Restricted Drivers menu
<Toma-> GuyFromHell, really depends on your movie size i guess
<habeeb> DrFrasierCrane: Can't find it in Kubuntu.
<TheVault> I need some help. I was reading the other day that if you have Windows XP Professional on one computer but using Ubuntu on another, there is something about using the Windows XP VPN services or something and you can run software & things through that using Vmware Player or something....I don't remember where I found it at but I thought someone here would maybe know what I am talking about
<r00tintheb0x> heh
<whatspy> Frogzoo:  I need some kind of authentification before I can do that
<GuyFromHell> Toma-, oo fancy, thank you. Its only an audio file so it should be fine
<Toma-> GuyFromHell, sweet :D
<Frogzoo> whatspy: smbmount from the cli, or smb4k, or premount the fs in /etc/fstab
<DrFrasierCrane> habeeb: i see... i haven't used kubuntu :(
<berent> what is difference between jre1.6.0 and j2se jdk 1.5
<Polyneux> Anyone have anytime with proftpd?
<silvertip257> I need a method or tool for Linux to create a Mac HFS+ filesystem.
<thebaker> ...
<Dr_willis> hfsplus - Tools to access HFS+ formatted volumes
<Dr_willis> hfsutils - Tools for reading and writing Macintosh volumes
<DrFrasierCrane> habeeb: could you try this:  /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/restricted-manager
<Dr_willis> apt-cache search hfs   --> shows other hfs related tools
<LadyNikon> berent: what made you choose netbeans over eclipse anyways?
<user_1> anyone know how to get a pair of logitecgh 350 headphones workin in feisty?
<silvertip257> Dr_willis:  hfsplus & hfsutils is installed on my current knoppix disk (newest one out), but I can't create hfs+ partitions
<s_> i have not sound....
<silvertip257> Dr_willis:  can't even do it w/ Gparted either
<s_> i do not know how to resolve it
<Pici> !sound | s_ take a look at these links first
<ubotu> s_ take a look at these links first: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<soundray> silvertip257: I don't think it's possible to create hfs+ filesystems. HFS is fine, but not plus
<whatspy> Frogzoo: thank you, I didn't know we could mount a samba location
<Frogzoo> compare & contrast proftpd vs wu-ftpd ??
<s_> Pici, ok
<berent> LadyNikon : some problems I will eventually go for that only but there is a discomfort in accepting I can't install this !(I would have liked chosing you  only -just kidding)
<silvertip257> soundray:  I have to have HFS+ ... hfs has a set limit on partition size
<soundray> silvertip257: consider making an ext3 filesystem. There are tools now that let you mount those in Mac OS X
<FLAGEL-J> I don't know about 7.10, but someone should really fix that gnome mounts partitions when copying partitions in gpart
<DrFrasierCrane> habeeb: does it work?
<silvertip257> FLAGEL-J ... agreed
<soundray> FLAGEL-J: why don't you fix it yourself? System-Preferences-Removable drives
<FLAGEL-J> soundray: I'm just saying that maybe it should be baked into default to ignore mount if gpart is running or smth :)
<FLAGEL-J> also, is it just me or does the GUI for networking options not work on the 7.04 live-cd?
<silvertip257> FLAGEL-J ... it's also a problem with knoppix too
<silvertip257> FLAGEL-J ... i mean gparted & automoutn for knoppix
<soundray> FLAGEL-J: worked for me last time I checked. How is it failing?
<berent> brb
<dbug> hey
<LadyNikon> berent: hmm I found netbeans 5.5 in synaptic
<FLAGEL-J> soundray: the changes are not applied (at all), ifconfig, route and echo "nameservers x.x.x.x" > /etc/resolv.conf is the only solution
<berent> wow : LadyNikon so fast ! keep it up . brb
<LadyNikon> berent: ?
<FLAGEL-J> I've tried on 4 computers, same problem
<LadyNikon> berent: go and explain that when you get back.
<soundray> FLAGEL-J: some changes are only applied once you close the main dialog with OK -- have you tried that?
<FLAGEL-J> soundray: yes
<cdavis> I am install feisty and cannot seem to get any raid options when partitioning?
<LadyNikon> i know in windows having 2 IDE's are bad
<LadyNikon> is it bad to do the same in linux?
<Dr_willis> why is having 2 ide drives bad in windows?
<silvertip257> it shouldn't be
<Dr_willis> I got a system with 8 ide drives :) runs fine in windows and linux.
<silvertip257> normally one for hard drives & one for cd/dvd drives
<Dr_willis> Its not that good on the Power supply. :) and the heat is a bit high.. and its heavy...
<cdavis> I think what you mean is having windows is bad, not necessarily how many ide's you have
<cdavis> and loud
<soundray> LadyNikon: perhaps you are referring to the fact that it *can* be bad to have two PATA devices on the same IDE channel.
<CarlFK> has breezy stuff been removed from the repos?
<silvertip257> that's the way almost all manufacturers do it --- 2 ide cables
<LadyNikon> soundray: what?
<soundray> LadyNikon: do I have to repeat myself?
<LadyNikon> soundray: IDE as in netbeans and Eclipse
<LadyNikon> soundray: not as in hardware
<Fido> heh
<Dr_willis> :)
<Rafeiro> heya :)
<LadyNikon> soundray: usually when people say "what" or irc.. it wasnt that they didn't "hear" you.. but more to the fact of needing further explaination of a statement.
<Fido> why would 2 properly configured IDEs be a problem?
<neverblue> hehe
<soundray> LadyNikon: okay, the answer is the same. Application-level interference between software packages is extremely rare.
<neverblue> nice 1 Lady
<Dr_willis> gotta wonder why people always eem to reuse the same old Terms for new things.. IDE, upnp, ect.. :0
<user_1> thanks for that sound help
<user_1> tryin it right now
<LadyNikon> Fido: i dunno.. i read it someplace. that you shouldnt have 2 IDE's going
<Fido> LadyNikon, it makes no sense
<LadyNikon> Fido: i didnt think so either.
<soundray> LadyNikon: probably not on the same code
<Fido> LadyNikon, As long as you configure it correctly it's fine
<Fido> an IDE is just a fancy text-editor :p
<LadyNikon> neverblue: thanks.
<cdavis> I understand that I have a fakeraid card, but where during the install can I setup software raid?
<LadyNikon> Fido: yeah i like fancy
<yhan> hi, is that a way to prevent the focus to be stolen with gnome  ? (other than windows preferences)
<Fido> I prefer IDEs for the project managment most supply
<dfgas__> Dr_willis: i need to install grub in order for linux to boot, but when i boot up off of the live cd and chroot the the ubuntu drive it thinks it is sda now but the bios says slave, anyhow it give me an invalid block device
<Fido> of course, good old scite suffices
<LadyNikon> right now.. Eclipse does java, python, and perl.
<LadyNikon> which i like.
<Fido> Eclipse is a whole lot of bloat
<LadyNikon> well if i can get pydv working.
<LadyNikon> pydev*
<stelki> I am having some trouble with ubuntu and my nForce 590 chipset (with a core2duo cpu). Whenever I boot from the livecd (64bit), I'd just get a black screen and my monitor would turn off. Anybody have an idea?
<shoot^> fellas, got a quick question (or two!)... 1) i just installed feisty on my laptop and when i click "network" or "computer" off the places menu, no window displays! any ideas? 2) i cant remember the name of the gconf option which prevents mounted devices appearing on your desktop?
<logmein> Trying to change mplayer theme yet it only shows default option, under /usr/share/mplayer/Skin it says lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   11 2007-06-14 06:04 default -> clearplayer. I think that is some sort of symbolic link but I want it to link to the mini theme also in same directory.
<soundray> yhan: you can set it in gconf-editor
<Dr_willis> dfgas__,  master/slave shouldent matter to linux.
<Dr_willis> dfgas__,  you may need to read up on the !fixgrub factoid
<wlfR> Hi, is there by anychance a program which has ichat included GAIM messenger hasn't
<Dr_willis> !fixgrub | dfgas__
<ubotu> dfgas__: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<logmein> any other mplayer users here?
<yhan> soundray, what kind of settings ?
<soundray> yhan: /apps/metacity/general/focus_new_windows
<cjsoftuk_> Heya, I've got an issue that I can't actually install "samba" because it depends on "samba-common", and "samba-common" is newer than the required version for Samba!
<logmein> wlfR: check pidgin see if it does
<cjsoftuk_> Anyone know how to fix
<soundray> cjsoftuk_: have you been mixing repositories?
<dhamma> question: if i have /home mounted on its own partition, then reinstall ubuntu and mount /home on the same partition, and create new user 'foo', will it overwrite /home/foo if it already exists and has data on it?
<soundray> dhamma: no
<Dr_willis> dhamma,  i normally DONT mount /home during the isntall to the new partition, i do make the new users.. then after the first reboot. I edit the fstab to mount /home to the right place
<Dr_willis> dhamma,  that way im extra safe
<yhan> soundray, thanks
<GizDrak> Has anyone here setup netatalk and samba side by side sharing the same volumes? and if so are there any problems to watch out for?
<cjsoftuk_> soundray: No, this is a clean install
<mon^rch> anyone suggest a tool to batch resize .jpg's please...
<dhamma> Dr_willis, yeah, that seems sane...thanks
<johnficca> hi is there a program for ubuntu that coverts mp3 to ogg?
<Pici> mon^rch: Check out image magik
<mon^rch> Pici: ty
<bl[a] ckkky> can i add the main panel transparency some how??
<soundray> cjsoftuk_: try 'sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get -f install' and see if the latter reports any errors
<bl[a] ckkky> the whole panel.. not parts of it
<soundray> mon^rch: use the mogrify tool from the imagemagick package
<Pici> bl[a] ckkky: Right click the panel, Go to properties, the second tab has a section to set the transparency.
<mon^rch> Pici: soundray: which gui for imagemagik?
<Frogzoo> mon^rch: imagemagick ??
<soundray> mon^rch: don't use a GUI. Use mogrify if you are batch-converting.
<blackkky> Pici - it doesnt set all the panel.. just empty parts... i want to see on my desktop just the icons...
<zhangxx> 
<mon^rch> soundray: could you please give me an example syntax?
<ZERO_SHIFT>   
<Pici> blackkky: I'm not sure, sorry.
<soundray> mon^rch: 'mogrify -scale 64x64 *.png' (careful, this overwrites the originals)
<cjsoftuk_> soundray: only autoremovable packages
<soundray> cjsoftuk_: 'apt-get install samba' again - same error?
<GizDrak> So I installed my ATI drivers and got XSI working and installed beryl when I run Beryl I get a white screen I can rotate the cube but that is about it any ideas?
<Dark_Angel_n00b> evening again all
<cjsoftuk_> soundray: I get this:
<cjsoftuk_> samba: Depends: samba-common (= 3.0.24-2ubuntu1) but 3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2 is to be installed
<Dark_Angel_n00b> when anyone has a mo I would be grateful
<blackkky> Pici 10x anyway
<Dark_Angel_n00b> its printer and local lan related
<nullkuhl> guys, i have a laptop that has 2 speakers and a subwoofer in it,, am currently using the very default drivers of fiesty (alsa).. but when i play something , sound comes out of the speakers only and the subwoofer is not working at all .. plz HELP
<mon^rch> soundray: can I say... mogrify -scale 1024x* *.jpg
<Dr_willis> a laptop with a subwoofer in it? must be a small subwoofer.
<GizDrak> do they really put subs in laptops lol
<soundray> mon^rch: if you want all widths to be 1024 and keep the x/y ratio, just use -scale 1024 (no x*). Backup the originals in case you get unexpected results.
<soundray> Dr_willis: or a big laptop ;)
<GizDrak> what is the laptop nullkuhl
<mon^rch> soundray: ty so very much
<bullgard4> How differ the kernel modules parport_pc and parport in their functions? modinfo is silent about parport.
<cjsoftuk_> soundray, did you get my message about samba: Depends: samba-common (= 3.0.24-2ubuntu1) but 3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2 is to be installed
<soundray> cjsoftuk_: yes, I'm multitasking
<cjsoftuk_> soundray: OK
<xl_peter> howto to use ubuntu as firewall?
<nullkuhl> GizDrak: fujitsu siemens amilo xi 1546
<Pici> !firewall | xl_peter
<ubotu> xl_peter: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Dark_Angel_n00b> ok guys, I have a slight problem.
<Peter> ...
<DSBassetts> is it possible to use dos programs in ubuntu?
<Dark_Angel_n00b> Decided to give linux a blast so installed it on a secondary hdd on the lunge system
<soundray> cjsoftuk_: this is feisty, right?
<Dark_Angel_n00b> server upstairs is setup to be the print server etc.
<xl_peter> yeh, as a firewall/Gateway!
<soundray> !enter | Dark_Angel_n00b
<DSBassetts> like http://www.elderscrolls.com/downloads/downloads_games.htm
<ubotu> Dark_Angel_n00b: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cjsoftuk_> soundray: Brand new feisty, just 4 days old.
<mage> I wish I had an upstairs :(
<Pici> DSBassetts: Try dosbox or dosemu
<DSBassetts> Pici, thanks
<soundray> cjsoftuk_: did 'sudo apt-get update' give you any errors?
<tyler_d> ok... rhythmbox comes up asking for a password as soon as it opens, or attempts to open my media(over the network), the password prompt will not go away for the life of me.... ???
<cjsoftuk_> soundray: No errors from update
<Dark_Angel_n00b> ubotu: soz. Anyway, I have added a new printer and set it up to print over the network entered the hostname username and password etc. I even downloaded the ppd files for the printer and selected them via the given method. But it still does not seem to wish to print over the network
<Dark_Angel_n00b> anyone with any ideas?
<soundray> cjsoftuk_: when I run 'apt-cache showpkg samba' on my feisty system, it claims to depend on samba-common (5 3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2), not anything older. Can you try that command on yours and look at the Dependencies (don't paste please)
<Pici> !ubotu | Dark_Angel_n00b
<ubotu> Dark_Angel_n00b: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Kragnerac> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. Supported cards: Nvidia: GeForce3 or newer; ATI: Radeon 7000 through X800; Intel: i810 or newer. Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX. For older Nvidia or newer ATI cards see !xgl
<cjsoftuk_> soundray: claims to depend on 3.0.24-2ubuntu1 version of samba-common
<IdleOne> can someone tell me how to uninstall ubuntustudio? yes I did ask in #ubuntustudio but no response yet
<AlestorJN> Hi everyone
<tyler_d> command to delete a directory?
<soundray> cjsoftuk_: when you run 'apt-cache policy samba', what does it say under "Candidate"?
<AlestorJN> I need some help booting from the Ubuntu Live CD... it's giving me an error :S
<soundray> cjsoftuk_: oops, I think I know what the problem is
<cjsoftuk_> soundray: 3.0.24-2ubuntu1
<cjsoftuk_> soundray: Do tell me!
<soundray> cjsoftuk_: you need to enable security updates in sources.list
<D2DChat> Hit3k, im about to install a dual windows xp and ubuntu setup and I'm wondering if I can specify a large partition size for Ubuntu later ?
<cjsoftuk_> soundray: I have updates enabled
<D2DChat> whoops, that last message was directed to anyone^
<Chore-Boy> hey whats it mean when it says "failed to initiate HAL" when i log in?
<soundray> cjsoftuk_: 'grep feisty-security /etc/apt/sources.list' -- any lines that don't start with # ?
<_Andrew> AlestorJN: Whats the error?
<shoot^> whenever i try and load the "computer" or "network" windows from the places menu in gnome, nothing happens: any ideas?
<Huffameg> hi! i am unable to download more than one torrent at the time with Bitorrent. why is that? is there some way of fixing this?
<cjsoftuk_> soundray: There are NO feisty-security lines
<Chore-Boy> what is hal anyways?
<tyler_d>  shoot^: what is the end result you are trying to acheive?
<anipy> hello there. i need the passivetex package, but can't find it in standard repositories of ubuntu. AFAIK that package resides in debian oldstable. what is the URL for this repository to add?
<RickSeymour> Any recommended IRC packages for Gnome? (Apart from Pidgin)
<soundray> cjsoftuk_: let's add that now: 'echo deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-security main restricted | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list'
<IdleOne> RickSeymour, Xchat,irssi,bitchX
<soundray> cjsoftuk_: then 'sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install samba'
<D2DChat> does anyone know if you can add more partition space for Ubuntu after you've already installed it?
<shoot^> tyler_d: simply to be able to view those respective windows. for some reason i click them, the windows are just not displayed at all...
<IdleOne> RickSeymour, xchat is GUI others are text based search in synaptic for irc
<DSBassetts> how can i extract a .exe, unzip, cabextract and unshield dont work
<Dr_willis> D2DChat,  depending on what you are trying to do. YOu could easially add a new hard drive/partitions and just mount them somewhere for extra space the system can use.
<soundray> D2DChat: you can in principle, but there are certain limitations with the old DOS partition table scheme.
<Dr_willis> DSBassetts,  try wine whatever.exe
<tyler_d>  shoot^: hrmmm... and if you browse to them manually.... ie type in smb://insert.ip.address.here
<DSBassetts> Dr_willis, i do not want to install wine, is there not another way
<SecrethX> hi.. bash: /usr/bin/python: No such file or directory << I keep getting this, now I might be a newbie, but even I know that aint good
<Dr_willis> DSBassetts,  no idea. I gave you the best answer i know of.
<DSBassetts> ok thanks
<D2DChat> Dr_willis, I'm installing Ubuntu on this windows machine and I'm trying to free up more space for Ubuntu but I'm wondering if i free up more.. if i can give that space to Ubuntu
<soundray> D2DChat: if you let ubuntu install itself in logical partitions (that's the default anyway), you can add new partitions in the free space later.
<StrongArm__> anyone know a pdf to word converter  to install or use
<D2DChat> soundray, I'm dual booting though..  I tried the guided option using large continous free space and it gave me an error
<soundray> StrongArm__: kword has one built-in. It works well for filling in forms, but doesn't retain pixel-accuracy
<GizDrak> DSBassetts: if it is just a compressed file 7-zip can open it and extract it
<shoot^> tyler_d: where do i type that in? no window is drawn on screen for "computer" or for "network" so i simply cannot get near a location bar
<Ar-Pharazon> Hi guys, I'm using gnome and can I make the "Show Desktop" icon just... uhh... Show the desktop?
<SecrethX> hi.. bash: /usr/bin/python: No such file or directory << I keep getting this, now I might be a newbie, but even I know that aint good
<shoot^> tyler_d: it is the same with my home directory....
<shoot^> i click the links from the places menu, and nothing happens...
<DSBassetts> GizDrak, it says its a self extracting .exe
<tyler_d>  shoot^: were you attempting to install beryl?
<GizDrak> DSBassetts: 7-zip can probably open it then give it a shoot
<shoot^> tyler_d: beryl is installed...
<soundray> D2DChat: in that case, I suggest you run gparted from the live CD first and resize the Windows partition to create more contiguous free space. Backup any important data on that disk first, because you never know when a fuse might blow...
<tyler_d>  shoot^: ok, you need to enable compiz
<SAngeli> hi, has anyone been running latest version of ubuntu on a pendrive?
<soundray> !anyone | SAngeli
<ubotu> SAngeli: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<SAngeli> ok ok
<D2DChat> soundray, thanks! I wonder why the docs don't mention this..
<SAngeli> different style to ask a question
<soundray> cjsoftuk_: still here?
<tyler_d> shoot^: are you using nvidia?
<shoot^> tyler_d: i get the same problem with compiz and metacity
<Huffameg> is there some way of speeding up the booting process?
<soundray> D2DChat: I'm sure they do... somewhere :)
<shoot^> tyler_d: no, ati 9600
<tyler_d> shoot^: DOH!!!
<StrongArm__> how to search wether I have already installed a pkg or not?
<AlestorJN> Oh hi Andrew sorry I was away lol I can't private message so I'll just talk out here
<not_benh> hello all. I am new to ubuntu, though I have been running debian for many years. I was wondering if Ubuntu has a rolling release concept like debians testing?
<DrkCodeman> how do i use dpkg and auto download and install the missing deps?
<tyler_d> shoot^: and what about without beryl running.... prolly fine right?
<soundray> Huffameg: disable unneeded services via System-Admin-Services
<Dr_willis> not_benh,  every 6 mo - new release.
<SAngeli> I am unable to retain the setting changes on my pen. I first installed ubuntu and after boot network does not work. I set it up and it works fine. I reboot and all is gone back to the original settings. What should I know?
<soundray> StrongArm__: dpkg -l packagename
<do1> no, every 6 month a new release comes
<AlestorJN> Andrew: I keep getting this: /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<tyler_d> shoot^: what driver are you using?
<sunnypies> anyone- whats the command to install flash in terminal???
<shoot^> tyler_d: beryl starts fine, but the problem occurs even when i have selected metacity or compiz of beryl using beryl manager
<SecrethX> hi.. bash: /usr/bin/python: No such file or directory << I keep getting this, now I might be a newbie, but even I know that aint good
<not_benh> Dr_willis: are those releases frozen as far as packages go then?
<soundray> StrongArm__: 'ii' at the beginning of the line means it's installed
<soundray> StrongArm__: or 'apt-cache policy packagename'
<shoot^> tyler_d: whatever came as default with feisty, tis a completely clean install
<tyler_d> shoot^: have you tried forcing aixgl?
<Dr_willis> not_benh,  basicially. The ubuntu pages detail the  specifics I belive
<tyler_d> shoot^: upgrade your video card driver
<tyler_d> shoot^: then try it with compiz
<sunnypies> tyler_d: whats the command to install flash player in terminal?
<not_benh> Dr_willis: cool I must have been digging in the wrong place on the Ubuntu site. Thanks for the info
<shoot^> tyler_d: alright, use the restricted ati driver?
<Dr_willis> not_benh,  thers security updates, and  depending on the repo using. may be other updates. but not major changes
<SAngeli> perhaps is there something I forget to do ?
<Ar-Pharazon> See the problem I'm having with "Show Desktop" is it seems to work as some sort of freaky dual desktop thing. I show desktop (minimizing all windows) do some stuff on the desktop, then restore a window manually, do some stuff in it, then click show desktop again expecting to minimize them all but instead they all get restored.
<tyler_d> shoot^: yup
<SAngeli> soundray, as you welcomed me, do you know anything about my question?
<tyler_d> sunnypies: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<soundray> SAngeli: what do you want to do?
<tyler_d> !flash>sunnypies
<SAngeli> soundray, I am unable to retain the setting changes on my pen. I first installed ubuntu and after boot network does not work. I set it up and it works fine. I reboot and all is gone back to the original settings. What should I know?
<Chore-Boy> can anybody tell me what the problem might be when it says "failed to initiate HAL" when x loads
<danshtr> hi all, looking for app to show tcp statistics for sessions.
<DrkCodeman> hmm still no luck
<DrkCodeman> how do i use dpkg and auto download and install the missing deps?
<soundray> SAngeli: so you installed ubuntu *to* a pendrive?
<DrkCodeman> trying to install AcetoneISO2_1.0-all.deb
<SAngeli> yes I ddi
<SAngeli> did
<sunnypies> tyler_d: thanks
<tyler_d> sunnypies: yw
<GizDrak> SAngeli: was it a nice 16g pen driver :-)
<soundray> SAngeli: have you followed any instructions to do this? Please post a link if you have.
<meep> hi all
<kharloss_> hi. i have a problem. i have a Sis900 lan card  but isn`t identified by my kubuntu .
<SAngeli> GizDrak, no, just a simple and cheep 2GB with a lot of free space to use :-)
<SAngeli> soundray, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/02/12/usb-ubuntu-tutorial-for-linux-users/
<GizDrak> SAngeli: well that is good because booting any pen drive above 4g is a pain :-/
<SAngeli> only difference I used the latest release of ubuntu
<SAngeli> GizDrak, I see
<Huffameg> soundray: i'm not sure what kind of stuff i can disable.. :S
<Ar-Pharazon> Is it a bug? Feature? Can I get rid of it at all? All I need is a "minimize everything" button which preferably does nothing if everything is already minimized.
<meep> Me=N00b,  just a quick Q, in System Monitor->File Systems, should I be able to see Filesystem because I think that I used to be able to but I messed around with fstab to mount my windows drive
<SAngeli> GizDrak, although I have been told it is not good to use a pendrive beause down the road it will break. True or false? I do not knwo.
<Dr_willis> Ar-Pharazon,  some windowmanagers have a 'show desktop' icon ya can add to the panels. Not sure if gnome does however.
<soundray> Huffameg: you can look up a short description for most services in a terminal with 'apt-cache show packagename' (packagename is the same as the service name in most cases)
<GizDrak> SAngeli: this is true if you do not control the read/write to the pen drive you could wear it out quickly. flash drivers where never made for continues read/write access.
<Ar-Pharazon> Dr_willis, it does, thing is it works as a toggle. Any way to fix that?
<Dr_willis> Ar-Pharazon,  not sure why thats a problem.. fix what exactly?
<soundray> SAngeli: the casper-rw system is designed to extend the lifetime of your pendrive as much as possible. Apparently, it is also the thing that isn't working in your setup.
<kharloss> hi, i have a problem  i have a sis900 pci Lan card, but isn`t recognized by my kubuntu. if i "lspci" output contain an entry "01:07.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  SiS900 PCI Fast Et                        hernet (rev 02)
<kharloss> any solution ?
<DSBassetts> GizDrak, 7zip said /usr/bin/p7zip: Arena106.exe: unknown suffix -- ignored
<Ar-Pharazon> Dr_willis, I'll just copy/paste it: See the problem I'm having with "Show Desktop" is it seems to work as some sort of freaky dual desktop thing. I show desktop (minimizing all windows) do some stuff on the desktop, then restore a window manually, do some stuff in it, then click show desktop again expecting to minimize them all but instead they all get restored.
<SAngeli> soundray, what should I do in your openion? I am out of ideas. I can modify the  /etc/resolv.conf file but I miss the other eth0 file and do not know why the system at boot overrights it
<soundray> SAngeli: I haven't used casper myself, so I don't know how to troubleshoot, but I would start by looking for any errors on the screen during the shutdown.
<SAngeli> soundray, too bad. It seems I am not able to. Even if I hold F2
<soundray> SAngeli: it may help to remove 'quiet splash' from the kernel boot options, if you have them.
<SAngeli> I see
<Dr_willis> Ar-Pharazon,  id say go ask in #gnome - you want show desktop to not function as a 'toggle' it seems.
<Dr_willis> Ar-Pharazon,  i dont use it what way
<SAngeli> soundray, it would be in grub, perhaps, in grub.conf?
<Ar-Pharazon> Dr_willis Exactly. I'll go ask there then.
<GizDrak> DSBassetts: one sec let me go download that and see what type of compression it may be using
<soundray> SAngeli: well, the page you linked me to mentioned lilo, in which case you have to change /etc/lilo.conf (/boot/grub/menu.lst otherwise).
<SAngeli> I see
<SecrethX> I somehow managed to make python unavailable.. /usr/bin/python links to python2.5, but python2.5 links to python2.4 and I dont understand why.. :s
<SAngeli> correct
<SAngeli> thanks for now
<SAngeli> soundray, thanks for now.
<Huffameg> is there some way of doing so i can download more than one torrent at the time trough bittorrent
<Huffameg> ??
<SAngeli> GizDrak, thks ;-)
<soundray> SAngeli: hope it helps.
<meep> run more than one torrent program?
<francois> Huffameg: use a different client maybe
<Dr_willis> Huffameg,  could use an more advanced torrent client
<Pici> Huffameg: The official Bittorent client only supports one torrent, use a different client.
<GizDrak> np SAngeli
<trekkme> i just tried to install ubuntu 7.04 on a asus a8v deluxe, 2 hdds attached to ata one to sata. the installer hangs as soon as it loads the partitioning tool. i tried the graphical live system and the textbased alternate, same error. i suppose its due to the partitioning tool not knowing what to do with my sata controller which by the way i dont wanna use for rhe ubunto partition, so i guess my question is how do i teach the installer sata or
<meep> should i be able to see my filesystem in system monitor cos I only see my windowsDrive
<mortuis99> if u are looking for a good P2P for linux try amule
<trekkme> is the problem somewhere else?
<Dr_willis> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<Pici> !torrent | Huffameg
<ubotu> Huffameg: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<StrongArm__> soundray: thanks, ur Good!
<AlestorJN> May someone help me?  I'm having troubles booting from the Ubuntu Live CD.
<SecrethX> I somehow managed to make python unavailable.. /usr/bin/python links to python2.5, but python2.5 links to python2.4 and I dont understand why.. :s
<AlestorJN> And apparently it's a common error...
<meep> is there a newbie version of #ubuntu
<uberushaximus> AlestorJN, did you burn it yourself?
<PanzerMKZ> anyone using the old HP workstation vid cards? the FX6 out of a HP Visualize X-series?
<Dr_willis> meep,  hard to make it any more newbie-friendly
<Scunizi> trekkme, I've got 2 sata's and one ide and had issues with the alternate cd.  Tried the desktop and it worked fine.
<Dr_willis> meep,  other then start cutting out features.
<meep> don't burn to a cd-rw it doesnt work...
<francois> meep: this is it,. lol
<soundray> trekkme: how much RAM do you have?
<nullspace> need some help getting a LV mounted to home in an existing system
<francois> meep: this rooms answers just about any question, from basic to crazy advanced
<trekkme> scunizi: desktop cd hangs too, when it loads the partitioning tool...
<meep> Dr_willis:  i meant with less ppl and for ppl with more newbie questions
<trekkme> 1gb ram
<Dr_willis> meep,  you want a more Linux-Beginner-Friendly Channel you mean then. :)
<soundray> trekkme: should be enough for anyone
<josue______> trekkme: quer rock
<meep> yeah :)
<SecrethX> I somehow managed to make python unavailable.. /usr/bin/python links to python2.5, but python2.5 links to python2.4 and I dont understand why.. :s Someone please?
<meep> i only started a few days ago
<francois> meep: haha :), you have any newb questions ?
<soundray> trekkme: what SATA chipset do you have?
<Dr_willis> meep,  best to read, read, read and read some more.. and just hangin here for clarifications on what you dont understand.
<PanzerMKZ> meep: don't worry
<PanzerMKZ> just ask the queuestions all ready
<Tarkus> hey, whats a good program to make a flyer? or an paper sized advertisement?
<trekkme> via vt8237
<soundray> Tarkus: oodraw from OpenOffice.org
<meep> francois: should I be able to see my ubuntu drive in 'System monitor'
<meep> i can only see my windows drive (dual boot)
<francois> Tarkus: just use openoffice, if you want, and make the page landscape, create 3 columns, and that way you have a ready 3fold flyer
<cjsoftuk_> soundray: I went for supper, and Thanks
<Tarkus> soundray, does it come pre-installed with feisty? cause i dont see it in application>office..
<soundray> meep:  do you mean on the Filesystems tab?
<meep> yeah
<soundray> cjsoftuk_: so it's worked then?
<francois> meep: using gnome or kde ?
<meep> gnome
<SecrethX> I somehow managed to make python unavailable.. /usr/bin/python links to python2.5, but python2.5 links to python2.4 and I dont understand why.. :s Someone please?
<AlestorJN> Hey can anyone help me with this error I get while booting from the Ubuntu Live CD? /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<dfgas_> Dr_willis: got it, thank you
<soundray> meep: I would normally expect all mounted partitions to show on that tab.
<meep> i've been changing 'fstab' and made my windows drive sda1
<psusi> AlestorJN: that's not the error... scroll up
<meep> with ntfs-3g
<francois> meep: you manually renamed the drive ?
<askand> When i write "syncevolution scheduleworld_1" I get this:"Segmentationfault (core dumped why??
<GizDrak> DSBassetts: do this sudo aptitude install p7zip p7zip-full rar unrar this will install 7-zip and the rar and unrar stuff then rename the file to Arena106.rar should work now
<cjsoftuk_> soundray: It's fine now
<meep> :S dunno
<cjsoftuk_> soundray: Thanks!
<francois> meep: hahaha, no worries, when the drive came up, what name did it have in ntfs-3g ?
<soundray> cjsoftuk_: yw. It's useful for me to know whether my advice has worked, so thank you, too.
<cjsoftuk_> soundray: Why didn't Ubiquity add those lines?
<meep> I'm dual booting, my windows drive is sda1 what should my ubuntu half be called
<francois> francois: are you dual booting i'm guessing ? any problems accessing your drives ?
<soundray> Tarkus: open any of the other OO.o programs and go through File-New-Drawing
<PanzerMKZ> meep: also check out linux.org for some good online manuals
<soundray> cjsoftuk_: I don't know
<francois> meep: oh! same drive ?
<cjsoftuk_> soundray: I think it's a bug
<meep> /dev/sda1 /media/windowsDrive ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_GB.UTF-8 0 0
<meep> tmpfs /dev/shm tmpfs defaults,ro 0 0
<francois> meep: a different partition would only use different numbers, for the partitions, but sda for the same device
<Pici> SecrethX: You could try reinstalling python.  `sudo aptitude reinstall python2.5`
<meep> thats all i have in fstab
<the_undefined> Install Q: When booting from CD (v7.04) and hitting Start or install Ubuntu my monitor signals are lost after the booting sequence. I hear the sound of the OS having booted but can't see anything - might be a hardware compatibility issue?
<intrepidus> I've got Ubuntu server and LAMP installed, how do I allow other machines to connect to the mysql database? Preferably by IP, not just allow everyone
<SecrethX> Pici, already done that, didnt help :s
<DSBassetts> thanks GizDrak
<meep> cool where do i find these numbers
<GizDrak> Np DSBassetts
<soundray> cjsoftuk_: yes -- I didn't have it on any of my nine or ten feisty installs so far, though.
<cjsoftuk_> soundray: The bug, or those lines?
<mortuis99> is there a list of command lind commands ?
<francois> meep: gparted i beleive will show you all the partitions, but don't change anything with gparted otherwise you might break partitions
<soundray> cjsoftuk_: the bug
<Pici> !cli | mortuis99
<ubotu> mortuis99: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Dark_Angel_n00b> Sorry back now
<frojnd> does Bluez works with 2.0 adapteres?
<meep> francois:  yeah my ext3 partition is called sda2
<soundray> mortuis99: you can hit Tab on an empty command line and say yes
<Pici> soundray: I dont think thats what hes looking for.
<Dark_Angel_n00b> Does anyone know anything about linking ubuntu to a printer located on another system on the network under a windows box?
<meep> francois: gparted says that on my ext3 partition it cant find the mountpoint
<the_undefined> anybody?
<francois> meep: ok, so there we go, sda1 is your windows, (pre-installed i figure), then swap maybe ?, then ubuntu on sda3
<francois> meep: thats strange, but you can boot into ubuntu
<francois> meep ?
<frojnd> does Bluez works with 2.0 adapteres?
<meep> francois: yeah it is slower than it was before
<Pici> the_undefined: sounds like the xserver isnt running properly.  I'd try using the alternate install CD.
<soundray> Pici: I'm just saying this as complementary information to yours. Sometimes it's useful to get a grasp of the range of things you can do first.
<meep> francois:  i have sda3 - extended and sda5 - swap
<Pici> !alternate | the_undefined
<ubotu> the_undefined: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<Dark_Angel_n00b> no-one?
<meep> francois: i can still boot?  how do a give it a mountPoint
<Pici> soundray: :)
<francois> meep: ok, so all your partitions are set up properly,
<the_undefined> Pici: thx
<SecrethX> I somehow managed to make python unavailable.. /usr/bin/python links to python2.5, but python2.5 links to python2.4 and I dont understand why.. :s Someone please?
<francois> meep: are you saying that grub can't find your ubuntu partition ?
<meep> francois:  it works so i guess so
<the_undefined> Pici: my Gfx card is not under the list of supported cards - will basic VGA work anyway?
<meep> grub can
<erUSUL> Dark_Angel_n00b: there are info in the wiki search "printer windows XP"
<meep> francois: how can a change a mountPoint
<francois> meep: ok, describe to me what happens when you boot your computer, all the way to when ubuntu is loaded
<Pici> the_undefined: Should work fine.
<soundray> SecrethX: you can probably fix this by running 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install' with the relevant python packages
<Dark_Angel_n00b> erUSUL: the printer is running under windows server 2k3 and is set up as a print server
<Elliot_M> hey is there a way to get a icon that tells mt  my computer tempreture
<the_undefined> Pici: alright thx a lot
<meep> francois: i get grub - two version of ubuntu (different kernels) and windows
<meep> francois:  then it boots fine
<Elliot_M> ne 1 ?
<erUSUL> Dark_Angel_n00b: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPPrinter
<Elliot_M> ????????????????????????????????????????????/
<meep> francois: like it did before but slighlty slower
<soundray> Elliot_M: don't spam please. Have some patience.
<meep> francois: i'm running 7.04
<francois> meep: can you access windows fine also ?
<Elliot_M> im not spamming
<erUSUL> Elliot_M: right click on panal choose add to panel
<mortuis99> thanks for that
<Pici> Elliot_M: I use sensors-applet.  Its in the ubuntu repositories.
<DJ-_-> is it true that compiling a new kernel from kernel.org makes ubuntu much faster?
<meep> francois:  yeah i installed fstab and basically erased fstab and wrote over it
<the_undefined> Pici: will I be able to use the advanced cd as a life cd or only get to see ubuntu after an install?
<meep> francois: I mean I installed ntfs-3g
<SecrethX> soundray, sorry didnt work :s
<soundray> Elliot_M: what you did is considered spamming by most of the relevant people here.
<Pici> the_undefined: The Alternate CD is not a LiveCD, so it can only be used to install.
<soundray> SecrethX: which packages did you try to reinstall?
<SecrethX> soundray, just python2.5
<Dark_Angel_n00b> erUSUL: Ill try step two in that but I have done the rest. Obviously username and password is more than guest due to it being a server
<the_undefined> Pici: hm ok : /. thx
<francois> meep: well you didn't need to erase fstab to mount your windows drive, if you needed to know, so know i guess we need to fix your fstab to what it was before...did you make a copy of it ?
<soundray> SecrethX: what's the full path and name of that strange link?
<meep> francois:  yeah i was a bit messy and ntfs-3g didnt work
<fbc> I'm going to resize ubuntu's partition and install OSX86. Will I need to reinstall grub or can I just add a line to grub to point it to the partition?
<meep> francois:  but i made a backup
<SecrethX> soundray, all in /usr/bin, but python2.5 links back to python2.4 :S
<francois> meep: ntfs-3g adds the drive mounting automatically,.
<fbc> Any pointers anyone?
<DJ-_-> is it true that compiling a new kernel from kernel.org makes ubuntu much faster....any ideas? or has anyone tried this already?
<francois> meep: great. look into your backup, and copy the line with the sdax in it, where x is your linux partition number, so sda3 ? i think
<meep> francois: yeah but it didnt work auto so i tried manually
<Elliot_M> sorry soundray
<francois> meep: did you get your windows drive to mount ?
<soundray> Elliot_M: have the other guys' suggestions worked?
<meep> francois: yeah
<pha|con> DJ-_-: it may make it faster if you compile fewer drivers into the kernel. it would boot faster, obviously. as for speed of the actual system, that's kind of subjective.
<Elliot_M> i installed it but i cnt find it
<soundray> SecrethX: try the reinstall on the python2.5-minimal package
<SecrethX> soundray, so, /usr/bin/python links to python2.4, when I do ln -f /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/python2.5, it does that, but then all of the sudden python2.5 links back to python2.4 :S
<francois> meep: i think you just erased the line where it mounts your drive for ubuntu, so just copy that line over, save, and reboot, you should be fine, make sure that theres not 2 lines trying to mount the same partition, in case its already there
<meep> francois: i've changed fstab to include sda2 and sda5
<meep> francois: i'll reboot
<francois> meep: ok,
<francois> meep: gluck
<meep> francois: thanks for you help, I reboot now
<meep> francois: you the man
<soundray> SecrethX: ln -f sets hard links. Not recommended. And, anyway, this shouldn't be necessary at all.
<SecrethX> soundray, *slaps himself* i though -f standed for force.. :S
<soundray> SecrethX: it does.
<soundray> SecrethX: use -s for symlinks.
<SecrethX> oh ok
<Dark_Angel_n00b> erUSUL: ok I have tried following the instructions on the wiki page you linked but it has had no effect
<Elliot_M> sensors-applet i installed but i cant find it
<soundray> Elliot_M: did you right-click the panel, select Add to panel, and look through the available applets?
<Elliot_M> yes
<erUSUL> Dark_Angel_n00b: :( dunno never configured a shared printer myself
<Pici> Elliot_M: I dont think the actual name of the applet is called sensors-applet.  I'd check, but I'm only in a termnial session here.
<Elliot_M> o wait is it called harware monitor
<erUSUL> Elliot_M: Alt + F2 and type sensors-applet
<Elliot_M> o nvrmnd i found it
<Elliot_M> Thank you guys
<Dark_Angel_n00b> :( thats a shame. I am struggling here. Tried most things but am still at a loss.
<Dark_Angel_n00b> out of interest how do I change my screen name on the fly ?
<Pici> Dark_Angel_n00b: /nick nickname
<quadrata> greetings. looking for a cluebat with setting up a virtual ip in feisty - anyone get that working out of the box?
<Dark_Angel_n00b> Pici: Cheers
<erUSUL> Dark_Angel_n00b: standar irc is /nick new_nick
<Nuno_Nunes> Please Help this mp3s is a not work this my pc... this linuc detected this a sound card... help...
<Pici> !mp3 | Nuno_Nunes
<ubotu> Nuno_Nunes: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mtv> need a little help.  I keep losing my hda and sda.  So in turn i lose swap, and cdroms
<francois> mtv: loosing ?
<Spec> mtv: what do you mean you keep loosing them?
<DJ-_-> pha|con:: ok thx...btw is it normal for the kernel compile operation to go on for more than one hour?
<failing_n00b> erUSUL: Im new to all of this so im on a very steep learning curve :s
<francois> DJ-_-: kernel compiling from source takes a VERY long time, yes,
<quadrata> has anyone in here set up a virtual ip in feisty? ie, eth0:1 ?
<Spec> DJ-_-: most definitely
<pha|con> DJ-_-: depends on what options you've chosen and the speed of your processor
<DJ-_-> ya ok tx
<SecrethX> soundray, ok.. now I only have python2.5 but it still links to python2.4 :s
<Backu> Anyone in here know Scripting? I need help.. I know nothing of scripting really.. just want to put a script into cron.hourly to delete files based on a set criteria
<mtv> Spec: well i just rebooted and noticed my comp wasnt recognizing my audio cd.  checked and cdrom wasnt in dev along with hdc which it was associated with.  Swap is gone as well
<pha|con> DJ-_-: it's not unheard of, certainly
<Nuno_Nunes> this pc is not ceonnected this internet
<DJ-_-> i better give up
<Nuno_Nunes> plz help
<erUSUL> failing_n00b: we all have been "new to all of this" at some point :)
<adam83rn> I NEED TO INSTALL GTK+2.X  how do i do this nothing seems to be working
<SecrethX> soundray, so, I have /usr/bin/python2.5 but /usr/bin/python links to /usr/bin/python2.4
<DJ-_-> i need to do some proper compiling....i wasted one hour and i cancelled it...good thing i carried on with work in that hour...i will do some research and then compile my own kernel thx for da help ppl
<IndyGunFreak> erUSUL: it should be in the repos..
<erUSUL> IndyGunFreak: ?
<adam83rn> i cant find in the repos
<pha|con> adam83rn: use synaptic to search for libgtk
<erUSUL> adam83rn: gtk is instaled by default in ubuntu
<Pici> adam83rn: Its in the repositories "libgtk2.0-0"
<IndyGunFreak> erUSUL: sorry.
<IndyGunFreak> adam83rn: its in the repos.
<erUSUL> IndyGunFreak: no problem
<Backu> Can anyone in here help me with Scripting?
<Cotton-Swab> how can I change the premsissions or var/www?
<pha|con> Cotton-Swab: who do you want to own the directory?
<erUSUL> Backu: which language? seach google for "advanced bash scripting guide"
<Cotton-Swab> pha|con: the admin
<Cotton-Swab> me
<mtv> Spec: It is strange after every reboot the sdx changes.  Last time i associated my drives with sda, now they are sde.  This has been happening since my update to fiesty, when i lost my swap, and did mkswap for hda5
<Backu> Cotton >> sudo chmod MODE /var/www (or) sudo chmod -R MODE /var/www
<Cotton-Swab> and I will have read, write and execute premmisions for the var/www dir?
<Nuno_Nunes> tanks...
<nickrud> adam83rn, if you're trying to compile something, you'll need libgtk2.0-dev
<pha|con> Cotton-Swab: do you plan on making that directory viewable from the net?
<Cotton-Swab> no
<Cotton-Swab> internel
<soundray> SecrethX: perhaps removing python2.4-minimal will force it.
<Cotton-Swab> jordan@jordan-desktop:~$ sudo chmod -R MODE /var/www
<Cotton-Swab> chmod: invalid mode: `MODE'
<Pici> Cotton-Swab: You need to provide the mode.
<Cotton-Swab> wait
<gnychis_> I have my timezone set to eastern but the clock is off by a couple hours ... shouldn't ntp be taking care of this?
<pha|con> Cotton-Swab: sudo chown username:users /var/www
<SecrethX> soundray, I cant remove it for some reasonb
<fivetwentysix> anyone know of any texas hold em calculators?
<Cotton-Swab> what is the exact command to allow all users read, write and execute presmmions to the /var/www dir
<pha|con> Cotton-Swab: just make sure you don't point httpd at it if you have it installed
<angel> question how can i install yahoo messanger in ubuntu?
<Backu> erUSUL >> Not sure what language, just need a script that I can have Cron.hourly run to search through /home/*/Maildir/* for files with TIMESTAMP.MESSAGEID.localhost:2,*T with a timestamp older than 7 days, and delete those files.
<soundray> SecrethX: 'sudo apt-get --purge remove python2.4-minimal' -- what does it say?
<Backu> angel >> I got that to work, I just don't remember how..
<mezziah> hi there
<Pici> angel: I dont think there is a native YIM client for linux. I do know that Gaim can work with it though.
<adam83rn> where do you set the PKG_CONFIG_PATH
<Cotton-Swab> pha
<angel> seen some at their site but some are for devian
<mezziah> Pici: there is a native client
<Cotton-Swab> pha|con:
<pha|con> angel: gyach is a good YM client....it supports video and audiot, too
<angel> and other linux version redhat i guess
<Backu> Pici >> Yahoo! released a *nix client
<Pici> mezziah: Learn something new every day.
<SecrethX> soundray, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26144/
<Cotton-Swab> paste.phail.org
<mezziah> Pici: yep but i think it's relatively new
<Cotton-Swab> someone please
<adam83rn> HELP where do you change the PKG_CONFIG_PATH
<pha|con> Cotton-Swab: sudo chown yourusername:users /var/www
<Backu> whoa... channel went quiet real fast.
<Cotton-Swab> thanks
<pha|con> Cotton-Swab: just don't point any servers at that dir unless you change it back to root:root
<IPGHOST> hi a;;
<Cotton-Swab> pha|con: how could I point a server to that dir?
<Cotton-Swab> I am tring to set up a server
<IPGHOST> i have a new laptop , it has windows vista licensed
<Cotton-Swab> by installing LAMP
<soundray> SecrethX: you could look at the prerm script /var/lib/dpkg/info/python2.4-minimal.prerm and find out why it fails
<berent> guys there is a easier way to know where your jdk is
<IPGHOST> i have a new laptop , it has windows vista licensed & have only 1 80GB partition , can i install Ubuntu without loosing Vista?
<soundray> SecrethX: or be brutal and insert 'exit 0' as the second line, then redo the remove command.
<berent> go to administration and open that coffee cup of java
<mezziah> huh, why is the name of this channel '#ubuntu-unregged' although i joined #ubuntu? i dont get it
<pha|con> Cotton-Swab: then you don't want to change the ownership to /var/www
<unimatrix9> hello there , is there an big difference between 24 colour depth or 16 colour depth?
<francois> anyone know where i can find kde or kubuntu panel applets ?
<Backu> Cotton-Swab >> What do you mean? point a server to that dir? Are you meaning to use it with Apache2? Apache2 default Ubuntu config already uses it
<soundray> IPGHOST: normally yes, but watch out for strange configurations with restore partitions.
<berent> mezziah : you are unregistered
<frojnd> does anyone here know if BLUEZ stack works with USB 2.0 adapters ????
<nex^> Hi, I was /part
<meep> francois:  just came back to tell that it worked cheers :)
<soundray> !dualboot > IPGHOST, please read ubotu's private message
<SecrethX> soundray, ok its remove, but python is still linking to python2.5
<mezziah> berent: oh, right, how do i do that? i only know that im registered at nickserv
<SecrethX> soundray, errrr python2.4
<mtv> how do i find out what dev name my cdroms are associated with
<unimatrix9> i get this error libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<nickrud> berent, if you're using the ubuntu packaged ones, update-alternatives --list java
<unimatrix9> so was thinking of changing screen colour depth
<Cotton-Swab> Backu and pha|con, all I want to do is have an internel website, but I don't want to keep and having to use the cr command, so I want the /var/www dir to have full premisions
<soundray> SecrethX: okay, now try the reinstall on python2.5-minimal
<unimatrix9> any tips are welcome
<pha|con> Cotton-Swab: if you're trying to set up a LAMP then leave /var/www as being owned by root.  if you want to edit things within that dir then use sudo, or sudo su until you're done working int that dir
<berent> nickurd : oh yeah
<Cotton-Swab> pha
<Malfist> Is there a way to monitor what processes are using of your bandwidth?
<Pici> mtv: `cat /etc/fstab` will give you a list of devices and mountpoints./
<Ghost_Auk> Howdy
<berent> nickurd : it should come somewhere more prominently in UI
<Cotton-Swab> pha|con: but it is much easier just dragging files into the dir
<pha|con> Cotton-Swab: if it's internal just make a directory that you can write to and link it from within /var/www
<mezziah> hmm nevermind, it's not that bad at all
<Cotton-Swab> ok
<SecrethX> soundray, still the same
<unimatrix9> hello there , is there an big difference between 24 colour depth or 16 colour depth, or is there an gui to set colour depth?
<unimatrix9> in gnome
<nickrud> berent, it's a pretty sophisticated system inherited from debian, but you're right, not real obvious
<Cotton-Swab> I got it
<Cotton-Swab> thnaks
<soundray> SecrethX: sorry, I'm out of suggestions...
<soundray> mtv: dmesg | grep -i cd.rom
<GizDrak> unimatrix9: yes there is a pretty big difference I would use 24
<SecrethX> soundray, I keep thinking, why does it always wants to be python2.4? :S Is it set to that somewhere?
<unimatrix9> hmm, okey
<berent> mezziah : try /msg nickserv identify <password>
<unimatrix9> i get this error libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<quadrata> anyone with experience setting up a virtual ip in feisty?
<mezziah> berent: already done that.. odd
<nickrud> berent, it you're curious, ls /etc/alternatives
<Malfist> Is there a way or a program that I can use to monitor how my bandwidth is being used and by which processes/streams?
<GizDrak> unimatrix9: you get that error when you change to 24 color depth?
<KingJere> someone recomend a console based irc client I can use over an ssh connection. available via sudo aptitude install
<yondie> quadrata,  do u want to make NAT?
<soundray> SecrethX: I looked through all packages that are handled by the update-alternatives mechanism, but couldn't find anything python-related.
<Pici> KingJere: Definitly irssi.
<quadrata> yondie: no, just want to assign another ip to the same device
<unimatrix9> no , this error is about that colour depth , wich it is set on right now..
<fivetwentysix> anyone know of any texas hold em calculators?
<quadrata> yondie: in fact, on a different subnet
<SecrethX> soundray, sorry I have absolutely no idea what you are talking about :p
<unimatrix9> so its set to 24 i guess
<KingJere> Pici: simple to use? Little or no config?
<unimatrix9> but not sure ...
<francois> meep awsome
<mtv> thank you Pici and soundray.  If i reboot and delete the portion of fstab that has my cdroms.  Will ubuntu write them correctly on reboot?
<GizDrak> unimatrix9: let me look that error up
<SecrethX> soundray, /usr/share/python/debian_defaults says that the default python should be 2.5
<Pici> KingJere: Compared to BitchX, I think its simpler.
<Pici> KingJere: Plus the irssi.org website has a nice quick-setup guide.
<fbc_> Is there an upgrade path from ubuntu-generic to ubuntu-amd64? Should I just backup my home dir and reformat and install with the amd64 cd?
<unimatrix9> glxinfo -i | grep -i "0x4b"
<unimatrix9> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<unimatrix9> 0x4b 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 Ncon
<unimatrix9> scheelings@scheelings-laptop:~$
<KingJere> Pici: I tried Bithx. Overkill imho.
<soundray> SecrethX: example: when you have multiple packages implementing java, you can activate one of them with 'sudo update-alternatives --config java'
<unimatrix9> hmm
<unimatrix9> to much paste...sorry
<berent> ok
<soundray> mtv: no, it won't. /etc/fstab won't be touched by the system once ubuntu is installed.
<soundray> SecrethX: but python alternatives aren't handled that way.
<GizDrak> unimatrix9: what is your video card?
<SecrethX> soundray, so you know nothing?
<Pici> ...
<unimatrix9> ati mobile 16 mb
<soundray> fbc_: all the packages are different, so you have to reinstall.
<soundray> SecrethX: sorry.
<SecrethX> soundray, np
<Backu> fbc_ >> Yes, you have to force the changeover
<yondie> quadrata,  ifconfig eth0:1 netmask xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx  ?
<soundray> fbc_: there is little advantage to 64bit, though, unless you run numbercrunching or video encoding processes.
<unimatrix9> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY
<habeeb> I'm trying to setup WoW for Linux. Unfortunately, the downloader that WoW uses, doesn't let me control Upload rates, and I get some as high as 40kb/s (which is insanely high for my connection). Is there a way to restrict them throught Firestarter or something?
<SecrethX> soundray, and what if I would rename python2.5 to python2.4?
<unimatrix9> output of lspci
<fbc_> soundray Backu , but i can still restore and use my home dir right or just my documents just in case?
<quadrata> yondie: I was setting it up in /etc/network/interfaces - couldn't get it to stick on reboot - even with the auto line
<mtv> soundray: i have had recent issues with my cdroms and swap screwing up on each reboot.  My cdroms used to be associated with /dev/hdc and hdd, and swap with hda5.  Those are longer listed in /dev.  Then i assocaited them with sdc, sdd, sda5.  sdc, and sdd no longer work, and sda5 is no longer present.  You have any idea what is going on
<crdlb> unimatrix9, that warning is completely harmless
<soundray> SecrethX: have you done a 'cd /usr/bin ; ln -sf python2.5 python'?
<unimatrix9> ok
<unimatrix9> thanks...
<soundray> SecrethX: forgot sudo
<yondie> quadrata,  i usually set it up manually
<Pici> habeeb: You can try lauching the program using trickle, its a userspace bandwidth throttler.  Its in the repos.
<soundray> fbc_: yes
<quadrata> yondie: it survives a reboot?
<Pici> habeeb: Its a console app.
<habeeb> Pici: I see.
<GizDrak> unimatrix9: yeah like crdlb said seems to have no harmful effects
<lorenzo_> wewe
<yondie> it survices an ifdown ifup
<soundray> mtv: uuid update issues  perhaps...
<soundray> !uuid | mtv
<ubotu> mtv: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<SecrethX> ln: accessing `python': Too many levels of symbolic links
<SecrethX> soundray, I get that
<crdlb> unimatrix9, everyone using the free radeon or intel drivers gets that warning
<unimatrix9> i am going to install an 3d game see its harmless
<stickerhappy> hello
<stickerhappy> i've got some questions...  noobish questions
<unimatrix9> would installing the commercial drivers solve the problem?
<SecrethX> soundray, brb
<crdlb> unimatrix9, there are no commercial drivers
<crdlb> fglrx has never supported the radeon 7000
<yondie> quadrata,  ifconfig eth0:1 vi.ip  netmask 255.255.255.0 ;
<yondie> i don`t care much bout setting up the route
<soundray> SecrethX: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26146/  -- this is what it looks like on my system
<yondie> it should follow the true ip gateway
<unimatrix9> i mean the ati drivers from their website
<soundray> SecrethX: will be away for a while now, too
<quadrata> yondie: i'll give that a shot
<crdlb> unimatrix9, that's fglrx, It doesn't support your card
<crdlb> and never has
<Adam4444> Hello. I'm currently configuring vmware-player and need my Linux headers for that. How can I find out which Linux headers I should use?
<quadrata> yondie: thanks
<habeeb> Pici: It works greatly. Thanks again,.
<stickerhappy> question: is it okay to burn an iso image in a dvdr?
<stickerhappy> ubuntu image
<yondie> quadrata,  np
<yondie> uname -r
<Pici> Adam4444: sudo apt-get install linux-headers`uname -r`
<Cotton-Swab> http://paste.phail.org/index.php?show=12
<Pici> Adam4444: er, linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Adam4444> Pici, OK. I'll try it out.
<Cotton-Swab> how do I fix that?
<yondie> Adam4444, u should use the header with yer current kernel
<berent> stickerhappy : yes it is okay
<Cotton-Swab> http://paste.phail.org/index.php?show=12
<yondie> remember to configure back the vmware server each time u update the kernel
<Adam4444> yondie, I have tried all headers in /usr/src/, but vmware-player didn't like them.
<stickerhappy> berent: i tried to boot from it, then it goes to the menu (start ubuntu, memory test, etc.)
<yondie> funny
<yondie> dat`s strange
<berent> stickerhappy : choose start ubuntu
<meep> hi all,  newbie question: how do I install an application/x-shellscript? (.run)
<stickerhappy> berent: and then after choose start ubuntu, it shows loading message on the top left corner
<stickerhappy> loading casper
<berent> then?
<stickerhappy> berent: and then after that it blacks out
<yondie> meep : fire up yer teminal and do a ./the_script
<Cotton-Swab> http://paste.phail.org/index.php?show=12
<meep> yondie: is that all?
<Cotton-Swab> help please
<berent> meep : chmod +x <.run> ; sh <.run>
<stickerhappy> actualy it shows a message at the bottom before it blacks out, but so fast i can't read it
<berent> stickerhappy : its not burnt properly
<berent> before burning check iso image for its checksum
<Cotton-Swab> http://paste.phail.org/index.php?show=12
<Cotton-Swab> someone please
<jimmygoon> I want to burn elephants dream to a dvd - what is the best app? gnomebaker? else?
<meep> thanks guys gotta go
<SecrethX> soundray, I got it working! just all of the sudden it linked back to python2.5 without me doing something
<nbbob> gnomebaker is cool
<stickerhappy> berent:  i did, i downloaded the win5sum.  and it compared, and it's the same
<Cotton-Swab> http://paste.phail.org/index.php?show=12
<berent> Cotton-Swab : sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<magnetron> jimmygoon: DeVeDE
<Cotton-Swab> thanks berent!
<berent> stickerhappy : is it for ubuntu win5sum
<jimmygoon> gnomebaker doesn't author dvds :P
<jimmygoon> thanks for the suggestion magnetron
<stickerhappy> berent: i used it and compared and the checksum is correct
<nbbob> sorry though it did
<habeeb> Pici: It will sound weird but it didn't work. I tried: trickle -u 4 -d 0 wine WoW-enGB-Installer-downloader.exe and I'm still getting uploads of 18kb/s
<nbbob> my sincere apologies
<jimmygoon> nbbob, its okay, it was easy enough to install :) apt-get! :) , pssh, its no biggie :P
<berent> jimmygoon : you wanted to burn elephants?!!!
<jimmygoon> berent, the video ;P
<berent> oh
<habeeb> Anyone running WoW with Wine/Cedega here?
<berent> stickerhappy : are you sure it is burn properly
<DJ-_-> !antivirus
<ubotu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<stickerhappy> berent: i dunno.  and then i choose Check CD for errors and then same result, black out
<DJ-_-> !linuxvirus > DJ-_-
<mage> got a virus on your linux box? :)
<yondie> ClamAV sucks a hell
<berent> some problem with the CD /DVD . do a fresh one
<yondie> haha if u run it on windows dat is
<DJ-_-> what do you give for linux?
<DJ-_-> a preference?
<rustalot> where can I get a java compiler?
<yondie> gcc ?
<DJ-_-> mage: na, but i have to meddle with windows ppl
<jimmygoon> rustalot, from the sun :P
<DJ-_-> mage: any AV you would recommend
<mage> yondie: "javac" actually
<jimmygoon> rustalot, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk or something around there
<berent> or else try burning a single file in the same media and see if its done. if its done then its okay. try again with the same else switch for another.
<yondie> mage: sorry my bad
<mage> but hey last time I used java it was blackdown-jdk
<yondie> it`s sun-java6 rite now
<jimmygoon> sudo update-alternatives --configure java or something like that to switch
<yondie> i don`t like java very much
<daquino> why is there no ruby gems ?
<yondie> ruby langs?
<DJ-_-> mage: .....
<daquino> what ?
<mage> DJ-_-: wut
<daquino> gem is a pkg manager for ruby
<DJ-_-> mage: any AV you would recommend for linux...and to be safe when windows file sharing?
<andcor> Hi - anyone knows how to fix the frontend error in mythtv that causes this log line:  TV Error: StartPlayer(): NVP is not playing after 20000 msec
<Cotton-Swab> I just installed webmin, how can I access it?
<mage> DJ-_-: i dunno my friend uses clamav and I use nothing
<wols> DJ-_-: is is a windows virus infecting your linux box?
<yondie> DJ-_-, in my humble point of view
<mage> well, this XP laptop has McAffee
<DJ-_-> wols: not yet
<yondie> windows virus won`t do a damn think on a linux system
<yondie> and even if it does
<mage> DJ-_-: have to execute a virus to be affected
<yondie> it`s only on dat user level
<sunspec> webmin is by default on port 10000
<RedACE> how can I boot to command-line only without starting X?
<sunspec> so go to browser and type a.b.c.d:10000
<yondie> i mean if u can execute in some unimagineable way
<Cotton-Swab> sunspec: thanks!!
<DJ-_-> mage: but i can be passing stuff with viruses to other people...that is the only problem
<mage> DJ-_-: Anna_Kournikoa.jpg.pif :)
<poop-> how do i set audacious as my default mp3 player?
<Cotton-Swab> also, what is the defuat username and pass sunspec?
<mage> !linuxvirus > mage
<Azul> audacious? default mp3 player? lame!
<mage> hmm I guess that doesnt work
<yondie> DJ-_-:  well  first u must make sure what u share
<andcor> !linuxvirus > andcor
<poop-> Azul: which should i use?
<sunspec> I'm not sure on that one, sorry. I think i set mine when i ran my .sh script
<amrosal> angel_moreno_94@@@
<yondie> if u really virus paronia stuff i think there`s this called antivir
<poop-> The new version looks nice i think
<Cotton-Swab> ah
<yondie> avira antivir
<Cotton-Swab> sunspec: How do I set one?
<Cotton-Swab> a username and pass
<mon^rch> avg makes a nice antivirus for linux ;)
<Azul> poop-: xmms, beep, rythmbox, amarok
<DJ-_-> yondie: tx
<RedACE> how can I boot to command-line only without starting X?
<yondie> RedACE,  killall xserver
<yondie> :p
<jimmygoon> DeVeDE wants to degrade my movie :(
<DJ-_-> yondie: cuz ppl on windows wont let me manage there AV and they have some of my files....i think i will try an online scan...
<Azul> RedACE: i suppose you get to choose different boot options in grub when you boot
<DJ-_-> mage yondie and wols: thx
<yondie> sure think
<poop-> Azul: I just like a simple mp3 interface and audacious does that job nicely. I just wanna set it as my default
<Azul> take windows discussion to ##windows please
<RedACE> azul: I tried diagnostic mode or whatever it's called
<RedACE> it freezes
<Cotton-Swab> sunspec: do you know were the webmin conf file is?
<RedACE> I edited my xorg.conf to try to setup a 2nd monitor and now it won't boot
<yondie> RedACE, even if the x windows are start
<yondie> u can always CTRL + ALT + F1 till F6
<RedACE> yondie: I cannot.
<Regor> server irc.ifi.uio.no
<failing_n00b> erUSUL: got it figured bud.
<yondie> err?
<Azul> poop-: right-click the file > properties > open with
<failing_n00b> The missing link was sudo apt-get install samba
<RedACE> the system freezes
<yondie> RedACE, wat type of gfx are u using by the way?
<RedACE> onboard intel and a mach64
<fei_> Openssh problem, Connection refused port 22
<RedACE> I'm just gunna pull the mach64 out so I can boot
<fei_> help
<pha|con> fei_: are you behind a router?
<DJ-_-> !bluetooth > DJ-_-
<Cotton-Swab>  were is the webmin conf file is?
<Doctor> fei_: run sshd :p
<Doctor> DJ-_-: you could just message the bloody bot
<Doctor> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Doctor> or use that url
<andcor> fei_: the port 22 is open at your router
<DJ-_-> Doctor: i forgot its nick
<poop-> Azul: Thanks for that, worked a treat!
<Cotton-Swab> were is the webmin conf file?
<cdavis> I have recently installed feisty on a new machine and I cannot apt-get install wine, claws-mail, etc because it cannot find them?  I have all software sources enabled though.  An I forgetting something?
<Azul> poop-: welcome
<failing_n00b> cdavis you typing sudo before apt-get?
<andcor> cdavis: you have to enable the repositories in which such programs lie
<fei_> how I can open port 22
<cdavis> failing_n00b, yes I am
<Cotton-Swab> were is the webmin conf file?
<Doctor> mmmmm warm laptop on a rainy day
<andcor> fei_: that depends on your router
<failing_n00b> ok, just asking as I messed up on that just now
<yondie> speaking bout router
<cdavis> andcor, I have as according to the claws-email website.  I have all ther other sources enabled but it still cannot find wine
<yondie> i am behind a router
<yondie> how can i forward my apache  port?
<andcor> fei_: have you tried connecting to it on local network ?
<fei_> Doctor I type this sshd :p
<Azul> cdavis: what error message do you get?
<cdavis> I installed the 64bit version of ubuntu, could this caues the error?
<fei_> below is the output sshd re-exec requires execution with an absolute path
<pha|con> yondie: log in to your router and forward port 80 to your server's IP address
<andcor> cdavis: I can recommend the sources list you can find at http://ubuntuguide.org
<cdavis> Azul, No candidate version found for wine
<andcor> cdavis: Yes it definatly could
<fei_> andcor I tried to connect from my localhost it's working ok
<fei_> I am behind my adsl modem
<yondie> fei_, dat`s called behind a router
<andcor> ok, no other computer you can connect from at local network
<Azul> i don't know what that even means
<Cotton-Swab> were is the webmin conf file?
<RoC_MM> yondie, goto portforward.com
<fei_> andcor, I am behind ADSL modem
<pha|con> Cotton-Swab: /etc/apache2
<ostannard> should be in /etc
<DJ-_-> anyone here know why bluetooth may show Inquiry Failed:Connection Timed Out when a 'hcitool scan' is performed...even though my bluetooth device is identified and i can find it from the phone...I cant send files to it and neither can I scan from the pc as that error comes uo
<DJ-_-> up*
<GizDrak> cdavis: check out http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<andcor> fei_: yes, but you have an router too ?
<fei_> andcor should I open the port in ADSL modem?
<Cotton-Swab> thanks pha|con
<andcor> fei_: yes, if you can
<fei_> andcor no just modem and pc , no router
<pha|con> Cotton-Swab: np
<Cotton-Swab> pha|con: I don't see a webmin conf, what is the name on it?
<pha|con> Cotton-Swab: what do you mean by webmin?
<Cotton-Swab> www.webmin.com
<andcor> fei_: I can't tell you how you shall setup your network as I don't know exactly how you are connected to the internet
<ubuntuEdgy> my cd tray just opended  by itself ?
<fbc_> soundray Backu , but i can still restore and use my home dir right or just my documents just in case?
<KennyTheGeek> webmin is a web interface, just like on normal routers
<pha|con> Cotton-Swab: you'll have to use their forum or FAQs, never heard of it
<RedACE> maybe you need a bigger tube?
<soundray> fbc_: yes, only binaries are different. Data is the same.
<KennyTheGeek> Cotton-Swab: the conf file should be in /etc/webmin
<Cotton-Swab> ok, thanks
<KennyTheGeek> np
<fbc_> soundray, ok, cool.. I'll test it out. Is there a big performance difference?
<soundray> fbc_: only when you run serious numbercrunching applications
<hydrozen> is there some kind of standard as to where to keep php extensions?
<Cotton-Swab> KennyTheGeek: What is the defualt username/pass for webmin?
<fbc_> soundray, ok graphic intensive apps like opengl screensavers, or games, or crossover office?
<KennyTheGeek> Cotton-Swab: any sudo-capable user. if your user can do sudo, then use your username and password
<soundray> fbc_: some programs are actually faster on 32bit systems, because they are better optimized
<Azul> hydrozen: ask in #php
<Cotton-Swab> KennyTheGeek: No, I mean on the login screen for webmin(not using terminal)  localhost:1000
<jimmygoon> Is there any way to connect a windows app into ubuntu, like X forwarding with ssh
<jimmygoon> ?
<soundray> fbc_: crossover office is 32bit. You'll only give yourself trouble if you try to run that in a 64bit environment.
<aroo> Cotton-Swab: this isn't a webmin channel
<pha|con> jimmygood:  install xming on the windows box and use putty as the ssh client
<soundray> fbc_: games -- don't know. Screensavers -- what does it matter? ;)
<KennyTheGeek> Cotton-Swab: yes, that is also what i meant. the login to webmin, is any user on the server that can do sudo. (or maybe also root...)
<pha|con> jimmygoon: that's how i'm talking to you right now :)
<Cotton-Swab> sorry aroo, KennyTheGeekL I got it thanks too you!
<Cotton-Swab> thanks a lot
<fei_> andcor, Ok I just check the configuration my ADSL modem, I just check my ip from www.whatismyipaddress.com and it shows ip address, the ip is the IP for my ADSL modem
<KennyTheGeek> no problem
<blackkky>  /whois execut3
<jimmygoon> pha|con how do you mean?
<Azul> is there an advantage of using a 64-bit, other than trying to get stuff working
<Pici> Azul: I can't think of any advantage at this time.
<RedACE> bigger EP
<jimmygoon> pha|con, I want the reverse. I want to use a windows app, under ubuntu
<pha|con> jimmygoon: make sure you have an ssh server set up on the linux box that can forward X11...then download Xming for windows...just do a google search for it
<stickerhappy> question: wats the diff between the alternate version of the CD?
<regius> Hi! The sound is crackling on my laptop. I have checked that i'm loading the right module. Any ids?
<pha|con> jimmygoon: then download putty, and make sure X11 forwarding is on and login to your server.  you can then run linux apps on your windows desktop
<GizDrak> speaking of 64-bit I am getting a dual quad-core intel xeon server in soon should I stick 64-bit on there or stay with 32-bit
<soundray> Azul: some memory I/O and floating-point intensive applications run faster in 64bit.
<andcor> fei_: but you havent opened the port 22 ?
<jimmygoon> pha|con, I want the other way around
<pha|con> windows apps on linux desktop?
<jimmygoon> yes
<soundray> !alternate > stickerhappy, please read the private message from ubotu
<pha|con> wine
<jimmygoon> ha, this doesn't run in wine sadly
<Azul> !wine | jimmygoon
<ubotu> jimmygoon: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<jimmygoon> I'm using vmware, but its not the best in the world...
<pha|con> jimmygoon: you're out of luck then it sounds like
<fei_> andcor, so if I open port 22 it will go to my pc or stop on my modem ?
<marysia> hi
<jimmygoon> pha|con, gr, thats about what I expected, thanks
<fei_> andcor sorry for my stupid question
<pha|con> jimmygoon: np man....sorry i couldn't help out.
<fbc_> GizDrak, I'm guessing you should go 64-bit just to put all that good hardware to good use.
<kdubois> there is a free virtual machine out there. i forgot the name. can anyone think of what is it called?
<jimmygoon> pha|con, its ok, I appreciate it
<andcor> fei_: when you open port 22 you have to select an computer to which all data to that port shall be forwardet
<nooga> i'm still getting an error while running Xserver -- /etc/X11/X is not executable
<jimmygoon> kdubois, qemu
<pha|con> GizDrak: if you do 64-bit you're not gonna be able to view most video
<jimmygoon> kdubois, vmware server is "non-free" free
<andcor> fei_: It's all ok, we all gotta learn sometime
<nooga> it's after reinstallation of xserver
<fbc_> I've found alot of scripts to get 32-bit flash and java workign in the 64-bit environment, so, I'm pretty sure I might make the switch, soon.
<GizDrak> pha|con: will not need video it is a server :-)
<fei_> andcor thanks, I'll check my ADSL modem configuration and try to open the port
<Christopherl> Is there someway in Ubuntu 7.04 to undo settings in the system, like restorepoints?
<GizDrak> fbc_: yeah that is what I am thinking
<pha|con> GizDrak: awesome.  go for it, then. :)
<psusi> Christopherl: no
<soundray> Christopherl: no, you'll have to restore a backup
<andcor> fei_: May I ask where your from and what internet provider you are using? That way I might be able to find a guide to you ?
<Sakura-chan> Christopherl, try sudo tar -czvf restorepoint.tgz /etc/*
<fbc_> GizDrak, but I don't know about the video.. Now I'm scared of making the switch again until I can find someone that will assure me that my vlc will still work and I will be able to view all my video.
<kdubois> jimmygoon, thanks. I remembered. I was thinking of virtualbox. its pretty good. i like it better than vmware...
<Sakura-chan> This is as close as you can get :)
<obeleh> Can anyone help me install Glibc?
<pha|con> fbc_: a lot of vid types won't work that use the win32 codecs
<GizDrak> fbc_: I am running 64-bit on this laptop but I have not tired to run video
<psusi> obeleh: it's already installed if you have a working system
<fbc_> GizDrak, I'm just wondering it there will ever be a "right time" to switch or will there always be drawback to switching?
<soundray> obeleh: what's the problem?
<joy> join #ubuntu-pl
<obeleh> Well i tried a simple hello world program but it messaged I didnt have stdio.h
<GizDrak> fbc_: I did notice I could not get any of the win32 codecs to install :-/
<Christopherl> How can I, from the grub, run Ubuntu as root?
<fbc_> GizDrak,  I mean how long will I have to wait?
<kruuli> anyone had the error "X11 error: BadAlloc"?
<Cotton-Swab> how do you uninstall somthing in ubuntu?
<soundray> !b-e | obeleh
<ubotu> obeleh: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<nooga> hmm
<psusi> obeleh: did you install build-essential?
<pha|con> fbc_: if you're just waiting for video you'll have to wait until there are some 64-bit video codecs in the MS world
<soundray> Cotton-Swab: 'sudo apt-get remove packagename' or 'sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename'
<GizDrak> fbc_: not sure. everything I need is here I do not watch much video on my computer
<andcor> fbc_: there might be a time where you really can bennefit from shift to 64 bit, but right know you have to wait for the commercial software providers
<kruuli> im pretty sure it has something to do with my shared memory on my unichrome .. not sure how to fix :/
<cBau> Cotton-Swab: Either use Synaptic Package Manager or sudo apt-get remove packagename
<Cotton-Swab> thanks
<fbc_> GizDrak,  you spend money on good hardware you can't even use most of the time.
<earthen> is anyone else haveing problems connecting to accounts with GAIM
<obeleh> psusi PM
<ds0n> fbc_, isnt technology great? lol ;p
<Sakura-chan> kruuli: Have you tried this "memtest86" in your boot menu?
<aroo> earthen, state your problem
<soundray> !b-e > obeleh
<fbc_> pha|con, are you serious, we have to wait on the windows developers?
<XAngelus1> this test have end?? XD
<Sakura-chan> fbc_ yes to see how we can do it better.
<pha|con> fbc_: among others...any vendors that create codecs for windows
<GizDrak> fbc_: it is pretty bad 64bit processors have been out for years and we are still not ready for them :-/
<earthen> aroo, well i can't seem to connect to MSN, most of the time and when i do it's only when I disable all my accounts and avtivate only one at a time
<soundray> GizDrak: the free software world is more than ready for them.
<Sakura-chan> GizDrak I haven't noticed a sufficient performance boost installing AMD64 ubuntu
<psusi> GizDrak: the open source community is quite ready for them.. I've been running 64bit ubuntu for years
<pha|con> earthen: upgrade to pidgin and see if thr problem is still there
<earthen> aroo, it will not connect to any account by just starting the program
<DrSmall> What's the ubuntu-beginners channel?
<aroo> earthen: sorry I don't know, I only connect to aim servers
<ss7notifier> hello
<aroo> earthen: never used msn
<fbc_> GizDrak, that exactly what I'm talking about. It sux. I love my ubuntu box, I just hate not being able to utilize all of it, and still have everything work.
<soundray> DrSmall: you can ask your beginner's question here.
<DrSmall> What's the ubuntu-beginners channel?
<obeleh> psusi ???
<aroo> DrSmall: this is it
<DrSmall> i want to get to the ubuntu beginners channel though
<psusi> obeleh: ??
<earthen> aroo, I don't like too my some of my friends and family use it
<ss7notifier> can you hear me?
<obeleh> check your PM
<GizDrak> fdc_:  you could just dual boot 32bit and 64bit tell everything is out there for you
<ubuntuEdgy> check this out guys so funny http://www.linkinn.com/_The_Chicken_says_to_the_Egg
<ss7notifier> i don't know if i'm doing this correctly
<soundray> ss7notifier: you're coming through faintly
<earthen> aroo,if  upgrade to pidgin do i have to uninstall gaim first
<t0m> hi someone knows a way on ubuntu to run applications like nmap trough a socks?
<aroo> earthen: it would probably be a good idea
<ss7notifier> what's the meaning?
<nooga> heeelp
<nooga> my xserver does not want to start!
<ss7notifier> help me too
<soundray> ss7notifier: just ask your question
<aroo> nooga: you need to be descriptive
<nooga> /etc/X11/X is not executable
<nooga> it says when i start the sysetm
<ss7notifier> how can i create a channel?
<obeleh> psusi I sent you some messages do you see them?
<soundray> nooga: where does it point? Check with ls -l /etc/X11/X
<t0m> i tried tsocks but i dont really understand this programm
<aroo> ss7notifier: just join a channel and it will be created if it hasn't already
<yknott> ss7notifier: /join #channelnameyouwishtocreate
<psusi> obeleh: private messages?  no.
<nooga> /usr/bin/Xorg
<ss7notifier> i did it, but the channel didn't apear at the list
<fbc_> Is anyone dual-boot ubuntu and osx86?
<NeXtDaY> hi all
<soundray> nooga: what does 'ls -l /usr/bin/Xorg' give you?
<tgm4883> ss7notifier, do you want to register a channel?
<ss7notifier> yes
<obeleh> hmmm... anyway all im trying to do is  a simple Printf
<obeleh> Im used to borland builder but im trying to step over to Ubuntu
<ss7notifier> tgm4883: yes
<psusi> obeleh: install build-essential
<nooga> soundray:  /etc/alternatives/Xorg
<soundray> obeleh: go see your private messages
<psusi> like the bot has been telling you in private message
<soundray> nooga: try a 'sudo apt-get --reinstall xserver-xorg-core'
<obeleh> k its installing now ty
<GizDrak> /channellist
<nooga> hmm, soundray and that points to /usr/bin/Xorg-air but i've uninstalled air because it was broken (dapper)
<nooga> so i guess i'll need to repair that link and make it to point the right exec
<nooga> but i dunno how
<soundray> nooga: try a 'sudo apt-get --reinstall xserver-xorg-core'
<NeXtDaY> soundray: I need your help: look at this .. I got it from the system log file : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26148/
<soundray> NeXtDaY: please ask the channel, I can't help you right now.
<NeXtDaY> soundray: my computer goes down every 30 minutes. it is annoying me. how do I fix that problem, please?
<nooga> soundray: apt complains that there is no such thing like --reinstall
<aroo> NeXtDaY: it says your system is overheating
<nooga> but xserver-xorg-core is installed
<NeXtDaY> I need  help: look at this .. I got it from the system log file : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26148/
<philth> How can I make cron launch a GUI application
<soundray> nooga: sorry 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install xserver-xorg-core'
<NeXtDaY> aroo: yes.. I know. and because of that , my computer goes down each 30 minutes
<aroo> NeXtDaY: well then you need to replace cooling parts if it really is overheating
<NeXtDaY> how come no one knows the solution to this issue?
<aroo> NeXtDaY: that isn't an Ubuntu issue unless it's an incorrect reading
<joetheodd> Is Seveas alive?
<Cotton-Swab> KennyTheGeek: do you know anything about vhcs
<NeXtDaY> aroo: I was running XP pro in this pc and it was going just fine until I installed Ubuntu. !!@
<bakka> hey guys, quick question please
<bakka> you know how the running programs stretch to fill the panel, is there a way to make them not stretch?
<aroo> NeXtDaY: If you're dual booting you can boot into windows and test processor temperatures
<hwilde> NeXtDaY, that syslog indicates your motherboard is overheating.
<nooga> soundray: done, what now? :>
<soundray> nooga: check if it works
<NeXtDaY> hwilde: yes .. any suggestions, please?
<XAngelus1> NextDay i must think it is for the graphic card
<yknott> nooga: sudo aptitude reinstall xserver-xorg-core   then
<hwilde> NeXtDaY, get more fans?
<NeXtDaY> aroo: I did. I am in dual boot and when I start XP it doesn't go down
<KennyTheGeek> Cotton-Swap: no
<hwilde> NeXtDaY, XP is stupid it would let your motherboard burn up
<NeXtDaY> hwilde yeah. but isn't this a system problem?
<aroo> NeXtDaY: either change the cooling system or monitor the temperatures in both Windows and Ubuntu and compare
<aroo> NeXtDaY: you have plenty of options but you seem like you don't want to try
<NeXtDaY> hwilde: I agree with one thing .. stupid XP.
<aroo> NeXtDaY: there is no command that is going to fix your overheating
<NeXtDaY> aroo: ok then. new fan right ? :)
<SpawN> how to lunch an shortcut with some command option
<hwilde> NeXtDaY, if you don't care about that error then you can disable ACPI and it will let your system meltdown.
<yknott> NeXtDaY: shuts to prevent overheating?
<soundray> nooga: working?
<SpawN> oh
<SpawN> i forget about google
<Go2Fast> can someone help me with a networking issue I've been having? I've got 6.06 LTS server running on a sun X2100M2 server in 64bit.
<soundray> nooga: I'll be away for a while now
<aroo> NeXtDaY: you need to find out what is overheating, the processor, motherboard, or something else and then replace cooling pieces appropriately
<NeXtDaY> yknott: that is far a good solution until I get a new fan
<blackest> any idea why compiler can't see a header file
<hwilde> Go2Fast, what is the question
<NeXtDaY> aroo Yep.
<Go2Fast> going to take me a minute to type it out bear wiht me :)
<bakka> i have a question please.
<bakka> you know how the running programs stretch to fill the panel, is there a way to make them not stretch?
<Sakura-chan> Can someone please help me with configuring xchat?
<nooga> soundray: you're great! it works
<GizDrak> soundray is a busy man in here
<aroo> Sakura-chan: what do you want to configure in particular
<obeleh> psusi it didnt help
<NeXtDaY> hwilde hwilde aroo. thanks alot .. I will do .
<nooga> GizDrak: ubuntu master hacker :D
<Sakura-chan> I'd really like to remove these ... "XXX has joined" and "xxx has quit" messages they're messing up the whole channel
<psusi> obeleh: what's the trouble now?
<NeXtDaY> fine what is overheating !!
<NeXtDaY> find*
<aroo> Sakura-chan: there should be an option in Edit-Preferences to turn off join/part messages
<hwilde> NeXtDaY, your motherboard - more specifically your processor.
<bsdunix> Sakura-chan: what chat client are you using?
<GizDrak> nooga: always good to have one around
<nooga> yup
<NeXtDaY> hwilde I will remember that. thanks :)
<nooga> bbl, reboot
<Go2Fast> the server was running for a while and i shut it down to install it in a cabinet.  rebooted and everything looked okay and started up okay.  howevever, the network wasn't working. i could pin glocalhost and the local network IP configured on eth0. i could not ping the gateway configd in the interfaces file. restarted networking, restarted server, nada.  reconfigured it on another interface, eth2 and it worked until I rebooted
<bsdunix> ha ha
<pha|con> speaking of which, how do you turn off join/part messages in bitchx?
<bsdunix> nice flood
<Gerrit> How can I get a list of installed packages by install date?
<obeleh> well when I do  gcc -c test.c     it creates  a file called test.o
<obeleh> But if I run it...
<Go2Fast> now i have tried configuring the itnerfaces config file for all interfaces, rebooted, restarted networking, etc. and it can't do anything
<obeleh> I get a syntax error
<hwilde> Go2Fast, your interfaces are probably flip flopping... hold on
<Go2Fast> i've tried manually configuring other IPs and using ifconfig to confg the interface too
<Go2Fast> ok
<Go2Fast> I did find out that /etc/hosts had a different IP than /etc/network/interfaces for the server, but I corrected that and rebooted
<GizDrak> I think I am going to reinstall ubuntu be back later
<hwilde> Go2Fast, you should force the interface names by MAC Address in /etc/iftab
<bsdunix> does ibm still manufacture ppc procs?
<bakka> hello, can someone help me out please?
<earthen> aroo, do you know if there are sources address for the Pidgin packages
<hwilde> !ask | bakka
<ubotu> bakka: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wols> bakka: yes
<bsdunix> bakka - just state nature of problem
<tgm4883> bsdunix, they do, but im not sure if they produce consume ones
<wols> bsdunix: yes
<bakka> you know how the running programs stretch to fill the panel, is there a way to make them not stretch?
<tgm4883> bakka, not if you don't ask your question
<bsdunix> tgm4883 thanx
<NeXtDaY> another problem is: I can't write within my language in pidgin..  I already installed the language support file . restarted the system but yet I am still not able to write .. any suggestions, please?
<bakka> yeah i've asked it three times already and nobody answered me :)
<bsdunix> you, too wols
<wols> bsdunix: they still produce the PPC970 for example
<meep> hi guys i've got a x-shell script program (wolfET.run)  how do I install it?  thanks in advance
<wols> bsdunix: and POWER6 was just announced afaik
<Jared> my update manager keeps freezing up :(
<alecjw> meep, chmod +x wolfET.run ; ./wolfET.run
<erUSUL> meep: sudo sh *.run &
<Jared> after I click install....any ideas
<bakka> hwilde,  wobx  bsdunix  tgm4883 :  you know how the running programs stretch to fill the panel, is there a way to make them not stretch?
<bsdunix> it broke my heart to see apple switch to intel stating that ppc just wasn up to snuff on performance. same occurred with my favorite; alpha
<meep> cheers
<Go2Fast> hwilde: any ideas ther than teh iftab ?  i've got three of these runnign centos without a hitch
<alecjw> meep, actually make that sudo chmod +x wolfET.run ; sudo ./wolfET.run
<wols> bsdunix: to be expected. the volume just wasn't there
<tgm4883> bakka, right click on the panel and uncheck expand
<aroo> earthen: no sorry, try googling pidgin and go to their page
<meep> ok ta
<bsdunix> bakka: seems you may be referring to the taskbar at bottom of kde. am i right?
<bakka> tgm4883, that will un-expand the whole panel and still keep the program tabs stretched
<Cotton-Swab> how can I install something that looks like this: http://img116.imageshack.us/img116/5056/screenshotlt4.png
<bakka> bsdunix, nopo, im on gnome
<trelayne> hi all, I'm at a hotspot and for some reason, when I run wireshark, I see other peoples traffic on the network (in the clear)....anyone know what is going on?
<earthen> aroo, yeah thats what i've been doing but not finding anything thanks anyway
<bsdunix> apt-getting gnome as we speak
<tgm4883> bakka, ah, hmm, well mine don't stretch
<meep> alecjw: is there a website/resource where I can look this up, cos i could find it on google
<bsdunix> i had a girlfriend like that once
<meep> *could not
<Go2Fast> hwilde: any ideas ther than teh iftab ?  i've got three of these runnign centos without a hitch
<Cotton-Swab> how can I install something that looks like this: http://img116.imageshack.us/img116/5056/screenshotlt4.png
<alecjw> meep, thats just generally what you have to do with installation scripts: chmod it to excecutable and run it
<aroo> Cotton-Swab: what do you mean looks like that? a file browser?
<tgm4883> Cotton-Swab, you mean a different theme?
<ostannard> trelayne: turn off the "capture in promiscuous mode" option
<flami> Hi , when i try to set margins in KDE for my printer they are not saved or used . anyway to fix that ?
<Cotton-Swab> no no
<flami> they are  0 :/
<yknott> Cotton-Swab: try the xfce window manager? aptitude install xubuntu-desktop   for example
<Cotton-Swab> how do I install vhcs
<bsdunix> by the way; ubuntu runs great on my ibm intellistation zpro dual 866 xeon
<Cotton-Swab> the control panel
<cdavis> is my only option of running 32-bit programs on my 64bit feisty install to use run the 32-bit app in a chroot environment?
<tgm4883> Cotton-Swab, I don't see a control panel on there
<Cotton-Swab> tgm4883: you know cpanel?
<dromer> hi all, somehow I can't get nvidia-settings to twinview to my 2nd monitor. It definetly sees the monitor and it's type/settings, but when I extend, or do cinerama, it does nothing. when I put the monitor to another port it works
<Cotton-Swab> it's liek that
<NeXtDaY> again: I can't write within my language in pidgin..  I already installed the language support file . restarted the system but yet I am still not able to write .. any suggestions, please?  sorry for repeating!
<yknott> cdavis: no
<aroo> Cotton-Swab: sorry I just don't know what you're talking about
<aroo> Cotton-Swab: that looks like a default gnome environment to me
<Cotton-Swab> aroo: do you know what plesk or cpanel is?
<cdavis> yknott, can you tell me my other options?  I want to install claws-mail but there is no 64bit version available, I don't really need it to be 64bit so installing the i386 arch is fine
<joetheodd> After upgrading from breezy to dapper, I'm having X problems. How do I fix it?
<NeXtDaY> Cotton-Swab: do you mean .deb files?
<aroo> Cotton-Swab: no
<cdavis> joetheodd, that is very vague
<Cotton-Swab> NeXtDaY: no, I just want to install what I downlaoded
<Cotton-Swab> those are files I downloaded
<Go2Fast> now i have tried configuring the itnerfaces config file for all interfaces, rebooted, restarted networking, etc. and it can't do anything
<bsdunix> dromer; i think this issue of yours is fixed in your xorg.conf file; set up a monitor0 and a monitor1 as well as screen0 and screen1
<Cotton-Swab> all I want to do is install the,m
<yknott> cdavis: depending on what it is, it may work to force-archictecture when installing the i386 deb
<joetheodd> cdavis: Like, "X server failed to load" or something like that. Just a sec, I'm booting right now.
<aroo> Cotton-Swab: dpkg -i package.deb
<NeXtDaY> Cotton-Swab: ah. sorry can't help
<Cotton-Swab> aroo: it isn't a .deb
<Go2Fast> my problem: the server was running for a while and i shut it down to install it in a cabinet.  rebooted and everything looked okay and started up okay.  howevever, the network wasn't working. i could pin glocalhost and the local network IP configured on eth0. i could not ping the gateway configd in the interfaces file. restarted networking, restarted server, nada.  reconfigured it on another interface, eth2 and it worked until I reboot
<aroo> Cotton-Swab: compiling from source?
<Cotton-Swab> yea
<trelayne> ostannard, I tried that  before but turning off promiscuous mode doesn't seem to change anything... it is rather scary to see so much traffic with cookies, MSN etc..
<Cotton-Swab> i guess
<tgm4883> Cotton-Swab, why is a .deb not showing up as a .deb?
<yknott> Go2Fast: is there a strange gateway setting? you could manually enter that in /etc/network/interfaces
<dromer> bsdunix: instead of using the nvidia-settings I just set it up in there? and enable the twinviem settings?
<ubuntuEdgy> omg http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/screenshots.html
<bsdunix> Go2Fast: are you using DHCP on this interface?
<Cotton-Swab> tgm4883: is it a .deb?
<dromer> bsdunix: what about ServerLayout?
<Go2Fast> yknott: the gateway is config'd in the interfaces file
<joetheodd> cdavis: Failed to start the X server. It is likely that it is not set up correctly. Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?
<Go2Fast> bsdnix: its static
<bsdunix> dromer use vi and edit file manually per some how-to tutorial
<cdavis> joetheodd, was do the last several lines of the output indicate the problem lies with?
<dromer> bsdunix: the howto on ubuntuforums didn't work for me
<joetheodd> cdavis: Failed to load kbd and mouse modules. Hm.
<ostannard> trelayne: that is just the way wifi works: you cant just send radio waves to one computer. but you could probably set up a filter that only shows stuff going to or from your computer
<White-Demon> anyone can help? my screen is like zoomed in, how can i make it return normal?
<hwilde> Go2Fast, your interface names are switching.  you have to force it in /etc/iftab
<aroo> joetheodd: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bsdunix> dromer; hmm. networking is not ubuntu specific. try gooleing for something
<bsdunix> s googleing
<tgm4883> well, being that the folder you downloaded ends in a .deb, you either renamed it or it is supposed to be a .deb
<dromer> bsdunix: networking?
<bsdunix> sorry... xorg
<Go2Fast> ok, will go down to the datacenter and try that. thanks
<dromer> haha
<aroo> White-Demon: a resolution problem?
<bsdunix> brain fart
<Cotton-Swab> tgm4883 aroo NeXtDaY, I downlaoded files of the internet, and what you see in the screens shot are those files, how can I install what I downlaoded>?
<aroo> White-Demon: or literally zoomed in?
<aroo> Cotton-Swab: is it a deb or not
<cdavis> joetheodd, might want to try to reconfigure the conf file altogether.  Not sure but probably a command to help you do so
<dromer> bsdunix: hmm, I know, but I haven't found anything else that works
<Cotton-Swab> aroo: I don't know
<trelayne> ostannard,  ok I understand then, it's not that my machine is forwarding packets, (and that is why firestarter does not pickup the traffic)...phew
<White-Demon> aroo, just went out from a program that made it zoomed in, i don't know what to do, i think the second choice tho
<ublender_> Anyone know of a good video encoder gui for in ubuntu?
<ublender_> other than avidemux
<aroo> Cotton-Swab: should be instructions from wherever you downloaded it, but it probably involves ./configure, make, sudo make install
<trelayne> man, wireless is so friggin insecure..
<aroo> White-Demon: what program was it
<bsdunix> dromer somebody out there has posted in some forum (linuxforums.org?) a xinerama layout
<cdavis> yknott, anyway to use force-archictecture with apt-get?  Or do I need to download the deb and try manuall with dpkg?
<Cotton-Swab> aroo: how can terminal install it?
<aroo> trelayne: you can ssh to a proxy
<Flawless> is there a thunderbird2 feisty package in backports somewhere?
<trelayne> aroo that's what I do... with SOCKS
<aroo> Cotton-Swab: I don't even know what the application is
<Cotton-Swab> aroo: http://vhcs.net/new/modules/phpwiki/index.php/Installation%20Ubuntu%20%28en%29 those are the instructions, I dont' understand 1 word ofit
<aroo> trelayne: :)
<yknott> cdavis: yeah something like dpkg --force-architecture -i package.deb
<dromer> bsdunix: ok, I'm searching :)
<NeXtDaY> when I go to System -> Administration -> Language Support I get this error " It is impossible to install or remove any software. Please use the package manager "Synaptic" or run "sudo apt-get install -f" in a terminal to fix this issue at first."
<White-Demon> aroo, just deleted it, it happens when i run Starcraft game too
<joetheodd> cdavis: I'm using the i810 chipset and it doesn't have any memory. If I want to give 8MB to the video card, I type 8192, right?
<yknott> cdavis: though any 32bit libraries needed by that program should be installed too
<dromer> bsdunix: but I don't really want xinerama (two separate x-servers right?)
<aroo> White-Demon: I had that happen with Starcraft as well, and it's because that game only runs at 640x480 and X wasn't resetting my resolution
<aroo> White-Demon: I had to reboot
<NeXtDaY> what caused this problem?
<aroo> White-Demon: have you rebooted?
<ubuntuEdgy> any one have ubuntu studio installed ?
<White-Demon> aroo, not yet ^^ and i can't. isn't there any solution for this?
<bsdunix> dromer; i think it is the nomer for dual-head
<trelayne> but I wonder whether I should tell the people around me that their "private conversations" are very public... so much harm can be done ... why can I see there traffic though? I though WEP is supposed to encrypt traffic..although it IS weak?
<dromer> ubuntuEdgy: not yet, maybe if I get another pc to mess with
<cdavis> yknott, thanks, I will see what I can do
<Flawless> ok, I found it
<cdavis> joetheodd, I have no idea on that, never had to deal with it
<B-nday> hi to everyone of you, being free using Ubuntu
<aroo> White-Demon: you can try restarting the X session by pressing CTRL+BACKSPACE (be warned this will kill all apps and bring you to a login)
<Cotton-Swab> http://vhcs.net/new/modules/phpwiki/index.php/Installation%20Ubuntu%20%28en%29 those are the instructions, I dont' understand 1 word ofit
<B-nday> :)
<Cotton-Swab> how do I perform what it is asking?
<aroo> White-Demon: ctlr+alt+backspace, rather
<ubuntuEdgy> dromer: u can have it on the same pc ?
<dromer> bsdunix: I'm going te try twinview (spread one x-server over two screens) , I got it working on my other pc with a tv-attached, but it's a total different config since it uses composite and stuff
<cdavis> joetheodd, dpkg-reconfigure [packagename]  should help you figure out how to reconfigure X
<aroo> Cotton-Swab: I don't have time to read the instructions for you, sorry
<ostannard> trelayne: the network is probably not set up to use encryption
<dromer> ubuntuEdgy: yes I know, but I don't have any partitions left :p
<White-Demon> aroo, i don't wanna face the log-in screen, i don't know the password ^^
<snake> hi all. i do not have the admin button in kde theme manager in feisty. can anyone help me with this ? its so strange
<ubuntuEdgy> how do i install it  sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio
<aroo> White-Demon: are you using gnome or kde
<jschmidt> Hello. Can someone point me to some documentation about how to 'teach' APT that a dependency is available when you install it from a non debian package?
<trelayne> ok thanks for your help!
<White-Demon> aroo, Gnome
<winst0n> hi
<NeXtDaY> Cotton-Swab: those instructions are in English and they already giving you how to install. you should read ;)
<aroo> White-Demon: try going to display settings in system-preferences and changing the resolution
<aroo> White-Demon: you might need root password
<winst0n> where can i sign up to an completely anonym free mail account?
<soundray> jschmidt: you'd have to repackage it to achieve that. Normally it's easier to bypass apt and install with dpkg --force-depends
<aroo> winst0n: gmail?
<t0m> ive get a tip that i can define a socks for all applications like nmap in /etc/network/interfaces but i dont know how someone got a site where i can read?
<winst0n> google? its not what i call anonymity (;
<bsdunix> snake; download gnome as well!
<White-Demon> aroo, how can i do that? beginner on Linux ^^
<kane77> I just applied new theme and the workspace switcher doesn't work...
<aroo> White-Demon: across the top go to System->Preferences
<t0m> i've googled some hours
<snake> bsdunix: i have gnome installed
<B-nday> ok my question to someone who has time...i wanna check with md5, my brandnew "feisty" iso just downloaded
<sledgeas> helloq
<nooga> heh
<snake> but no admin buton in kde-theme-manager
<nooga> amarok does not want to work
<snake> i can not activate the kde-theme-manager
<nooga> it runs but does not show the icon in the tray and any window
<sledgeas> hello
<sledgeas> i have HP Pavilion dv4000 and need to reduce my LCD brightness, but my orig. keyboard does not work (i use external usb keyb.), how can i do it via commands (omnibook module does not support dv series..) ?
<soundray> B-nday: if you downloaded to your desktop, 'cd ~/Desktop/ ; md5sum filename.iso'
<B-nday> how?? the site doesn't offer any list of...
<White-Demon> aroo, done it, but there is another problem now :(
<safwan> anyone knows much about monodevelop?
<Cotton-Swab> can someone please help me?
<Cotton-Swab> in PM
<Cotton-Swab> please
<Cotton-Swab> vhcs.net
<pha|con> B-nday: md5sum filename.iso > md5txt && cat md5txt filename.md5
<Cotton-Swab>  http://vhcs.net/new/modules/phpwiki/index.php/Installation%20Ubuntu%20%28en%29 those are the instructions, I dont' understand 1 word ofit
<jschmidt> soundray: is there an easy way to create an empty dummy package that just provides a list of dependencies that it provides?
<B-nday> it an hell in here! is everyone speaking by itself?? :))
<isidoro> !guidatv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guidatv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<White-Demon> aroo, the tabs are gone from the screen now...
<jimmygoon> pha|con, there IS a way to do it
<jimmygoon> pha|con, there is a way to do it
<pha|con> jimmygoon: how's that?
<anipy> which is the tool-of-choice for DocBook-to-PDF generation on Ubuntu?
<soundray> jschmidt: I seem to remember that building an empty package is not difficult, but I can't remember how off the top of my head
<nooga> :/
<jschmidt> ok, thanks
<nooga> x
<aroo> White-Demon: what tabs?
<SpawN> hello
<B-nday> soundray: the problem is to obtain the md5 code, not launching the md5 command :D
<kane77> hi how do I get my gnome panels back?? I added new applet and it crashed and now wont come back....
<jimmygoon> pha|con, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SeamlessVirtualization
<safwan> does anyone know about the dotnet with linux
<SpawN> sorry, but when i exit an game my resolution 640x
<SpawN> how to take back normal resolution
<jimmygoon> SpawN what game?
<White-Demon> aroo, the 'System' and 'Applications' places...
<joetheodd> cdavis: Agh crap. Found my problem! I ugrade'd instead of dist-upgrade'd.
<aroo> SpawN: either reboot, press ctrl+alt+backspace to restart X, or go to system->preferences and change resolution manually
<White-Demon> aroo, i can click on them, but i can't see them...
<t0m> noone works with socks oO
<SpawN> aroo : thanks
<SpawN> i'll try
<aroo> White-Demon: are you in the right resolution
<soundray> B-nday: the md5sums are available from the download site where you also got the .iso
<White-Demon> aroo, whats the right one? ^^
<B-nday> i'll check better...seems strange i didn't found...anyway thank you so much
<nooga> blah, amarok does not want to show main window but it runs
<dromer> how can I "reset" my xorg.conf?
<B-nday> ciao
<nooga> did anyone encounter it?
<Jared> Everytime I open update manager to install some updates...it freezes when I click install updates...any ideas? HOw can I install the updates with terminal?
<aroo> White-Demon: I don't know, you are the one at the computer
<B-nday> ciao  soundray
<aroo> White-Demon: you should know your computers specs
<pha|con> jimmygoon:  ahh...i see.  that's pretty much the opposite of what i do for linux -> windows.  nice to learn something new, though.  thanks :)
<safwan> I guess no one know about the dotnet with linux?
<dromer> oh n/m, I found an old one that worked also
<ostannard> Jared: aptitude install package name
<erUSUL> Jared: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<erUSUL> Jared: that will update the package loist and upgrade all installed packages
<White-Demon> aroo, okay, thanks a lot mate
<erUSUL> dromer: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<pha|con> jimmygoon:  it seems to be just a remote desktop session, though.  so not really virtualized...i would imagine all the processing is done on the host machine.
<kane77> one applet keeps on crashing my gnome-applet, what can I do??
<jimmygoon> pha|con, yep but I can leave xp running in vmware server and it never gets in my way, always running, sure it takes up a few cycles, but its convient as all get out
<kane77> one applet keeps on crashing my gnome-panel, what can I do??
<Nicholas> hi all
<pha|con> jimmygoon: what program do you need to run that badly to do all that, out of curiosity
<jimmygoon> pha|con, visual studio 2005
<Jared> thanks erUSUL and ustann...sorry my mouse and keyboard were unusable since I restarted my linux machine
<pha|con> jimmygoon: ahhh
<XAngelus1> /CtrCtp
<salsero> hallo ich bekomme iriverter nicht gestartet. folgedes wird gemeldet: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/11887/ kann mir jemand dabei helfen. danke im voraus
<soundray> kane77: log into a failsafe session, find the culprit with 'find ~ -name appletname' and remove it with rm
<soundray> !de | salsero
<ubotu> salsero: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<kane77> soundray, I'm not sure with the name...
<soundray> kane77: does it leave an error message in ~/.xsession-errors ?
<kane77> soundray, wait I'll see
<BloodyTux> hello
<twocarlo> hello
<BloodyTux> if i install kubuntu-desktop, how do i run kde
<twocarlo> is there a way i can install programs
<soundray> BloodyTux: select a KDE session at the login screen
<BloodyTux> system>admin>synaptic
<BloodyTux> k thanks
<BloodyTux> twocarlo: or applications>add/remove programs
<kane77> soundray, yay!! I managed to get it back... It was the xpenguins (i was curious what that was...)
<soundray> kane77: so it did log to the errors file?
<NeXtDaY> sudo apt-get install -f <-- whats is the installed package here? !!
<twocarlo> BloodyTux ; thanks
<kane77> soundray, yes but not any useful info... (not its name..)
<BloodyTux> :)
<Nicholas> I'm trying to enable dual monitors using my Nvidia card that has VGA and a DVI out
<soundray> NeXtDaY: f is for "fix-missing". No package parameter needed.
<Nicholas> anyone know any good guides
<kane77> soundray, just this: ** ERROR **: file orbit-object.c: line 149 (do_unref): assertion failed: (robj->refs < ORBIT_REFCOU etc
<NeXtDaY> soundray aha. thanks
<BloodyTux> hey soundray, how do the kubuntu grub spalashes work, how do i configure that?
<Nicholas> I prefer to use GUI type stuff
<soundray> !dualhead > Nicholas, please read ubotu's private message
<soundray> !usplash > BloodyTux, please read ubotu's private message
<Nicholas> thank you
<BloodyTux> thanks
<BloodyTux> so that usplash thing is for the package kubuntu-grub-splashimages
<jimmygoon> pha|con, the irony of course is, part of the reason I wanted vs2005 was for the fonts/colors/ etc... and sure enough, the fonts are misrendered through terminal services :S
<BloodyTux> it applys to that?
* BloodyTux just realized now he has to update both kubuntu and ubuntu for the next update...
<caos> hi
<Nicholas> is Xfree86 something that is already part of ubuntu or is it something I have to addon
<Nicholas> and can i use Synaptic
<BloodyTux> with debconf should it be set as gdm or kdm???
<BloodyTux> nicholas: search for xfree86 on synaptic and if the box is green, you have it
<floriakir> i'm using ubuntu 7.04 (feisty fawn) with gnome and beryl. when using beryl every time i open a new window it's minimized or in the background. after switching to metacity in the beryl manager everything works properly! what setting do i need to adjust in order to make windows open in the foreground?
<BloodyTux> floriakir: /join #beryl
<Nicholas> aye
<pha|con> jimmygoon:  irony indeed.  xming does a good job of it for linux apps on windows desktops...everything looks native save the decorations.  otherwise it alls looks like what i'd see if i were in front of my pc at home
* BloodyTux is tired
<_joe> folks, i built the pidgin musictracker plugin and i'd like to supply it to any ubuntu users who want it. what's the best way to do it?
<_joe> i mean
<_joe> tar.gz?
<_joe> or tar.bz3
<BloodyTux> hmmmmmmmmmm
<_joe> *2
* BloodyTux thinks
<kane77> but now if I start keyboard preferences from applet (keyboard indicator) I get this message: http://pastebin.ca/574859 what does it mean??
<santi> Who can help me ?
<White-Demon> How can i control my mouse speed?
<sudo_pimp> _joe: shoot mang the first thing you needz to do is sudo passwd
<_joe> don't try to be funny, sudo_pimp
<BloodyTux> lol
<_joe> :p
<sudo_pimp> _joe: then you can get access and put dem files where day needz to be
* BloodyTux thinks sudo_pimp is some white mama's boy sitting in her basement acting ghetto to be cool
<BloodyTux> nah, jk man
<BloodyTux> white-demon: system>prefs>mouse>motion
<savetheWorld> on irc no one knows "You da man now dawg"
<White-Demon> thanks BloodyTux :)
<BloodyTux> _joe: do .gz, more common for linux oses
* BloodyTux needs a life
<twocarlo> what shell does ubuntu uses
<kragnerac> twocarlo: bash, I believe.
<Steffen> does anyone know of a good howto for setting up a VPN to an IPSEC Windows based server ?
<BloodyTux> now how do i install xfce?
<BloodyTux> nope =D
<White-Demon> omg
<Steffen> BloodyTux: You need to install xfce on a standard Ubuntu installation ?
* BloodyTux wants to install all the sessions he can
* BloodyTux has xgl, gnome, and kde right now
<kragnerac> That's the biggest IRC kickout i've ever seen.
<kragnerac> :P
<Shaneras_> Hi
<BloodyTux> why is everyone being kicked
<Steffen> BloodyTux: Xfce should be there in Synaptic
<Steffen> and yes massive kickout
<BloodyTux> will it install itself into the session menu?
<Steffen> BloodyTux: if you select it from Synaptic, yes it will - probably will through apt-get as well, though I only got it from Synaptic
<Shaneras_> I have a gforce fx 5200 video board! Someone know where I found the driver of this board to linux???
<Scunizi> netsplit?
<jordo23> I am trying to install VMWARE server for linux. I had it installed previously and thought I completely removed it. Now it's giving me a message stating that I need to completely remove the installation. When apt-get install vmware-server I get to the license agreement, but do not get to the page to enter the CD key....any ideas?
<krips> ubuntu spanish what is the channel
<nimbo> erUSUL: thank you
<nimbo> wtf
<krips> ?
<erUSUL> !es | krips
<kragnerac> Hi, dudes. :P
<erUSUL> krips: #ubuntu-es
<Scunizi> !nvidia | Shaneras_
<kragnerac> Whoa, massive spamjoin attack!
<BloodyTux> damn
<krips> erUSUL ty dude
<Steffen> seems so
<BloodyTux> this is insane
<NeXtDaY> !es | krips
<Steffen> /W BloodyTux did you receive my message ?
<erUSUL> krips: no problem
<Steffen> hmmm /w didn't work :D
<BloodyTux> no
<NeXtDaY> is it a massive spam join attack?
<kkathman> nah its just a net split - its happening in other channels also
<Steffen> thought so, well if you just install xfce from Synaptic it should be available in the sessions menu
<NeXtDaY> or just netsplit?
<erUSUL> !netsplit
<BloodyTux> !spamattack
<[ThC] Primski> Boooooooooom!
<BloodyTux> !ubotu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> !netsplit
<Steffen> damn this place is getting crowded :D
<BloodyTux> did ubotu get kicked?
<Cotton-Swab> what is a good screen recorder for ubuntu?
<Scunizi> !nvidia | Shaneras_
<ubotu> krips: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<NeXtDaY> no idea
<kragnerac> ubotu: hi
<Shaneras_> Scunizi: In nvidia there are a lot of drivers to you do the download but I don't know what driver I Have to download! U understand?
<ubotu> Shaneras_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<PriceChild> Pleast be patient and try to keep the noise down. Don't flood ubotu. Freenode will be back to normal soon.
* BloodyTux is going to make a room for people to join and actually get help
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spamattack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Scunizi> Shaneras_, yep.. are you looking at the nvidia site?
<NeXtDaY> PriceChild ok
<PriceChild> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<kragnerac> Ubotu just got kicked. :P
<Cotton-Swab> what is a good screen recorder for ubuntu?
<kragnerac> !spam
<[ThC] Primski> Boooooooooom!
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<Shaneras_> Scunizi: I looked , but I don't know what is the correct download!
<blackest> help i need a gcc expert
<BloodyTux> wtf is with all the people?
<Scunizi> Shaneras_, your card is a geforce 5500?
<Shaneras_> No , Gforce 5200
<PriceChild> BloodyTux, Freenode is having difficulties, please don't make noise and be patient.
<Shaneras_> FX 5200
<blackest> for some reason when i make some includes are not being found
<ublender_> wow, the internet xploded
<BloodyTux> :) k
<CheshireViking> sounds
<kragnerac> All remember,  2007-06-18, the day Freenode went boom. :P
<Scunizi> Shaneras_, ok.. instead of using the driver off the nvidia site, it's probably easier to use the driver in Synaptic. Check there. You have the older card so bleeding edge is not neccessary.
<Steffen> Anyone knows of a good howto for setting up an IPSEC VPN ?
<PriceChild> !offtopic > kragnerac
<ublender_> o_O
<HymnToLife`> zomg
<PriceChild> !traffic > HymnToLife
<NeXtDaY> hmm,, which is better KDE or Gnome? .. I haven't tried KDE yet but wanna make sure first?
<PriceChild> !best > NeXtDaY (see pm from ubotu)
<erUSUL> !better
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Scunizi> Shaneras_, however if you must have the newest driver, then choose the "Latest Version" in the IA32 catagory
<kbrooks> BloodyTux, pm me the rooom name
<ublender_> wowz
<Scunizi> NeXtDaY, if you have gnome installed you can try kde without reinstalling.  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<NeXtDaY> PriceChild: thats absolutely true but many many people say that KDE is better..
<BloodyTux> #ubuntuhelpy
<yknott> NeXtDaY: i switch from kde and xfce
<NeXtDaY> yknott : to gnome?
<PriceChild> NeXtDaY, its opinion.
<snook> why I can't connect to another servers in IRC? Just irc.ubuntu.com? I have Feisty
<Scunizi> NeXtDaY, next time you boot click the sessions button on the log-in screen and choose kde!
<NeXtDaY> Scunizi: thanks.. I will write that down.. I am still new :)
<yknott> na i skip gnome
<yknott> !best > yknott
<NeXtDaY> Scunizi: ok.. I;ll remember that!
<kbrooks> snook, you can
<Scunizi> NeXtDaY, the nice thing about linux is you have the choice of what windows manager you want to use at any given point in time :)
<yknott> NeXtDaY: i switch between "xubuntu" and "kubuntu" (xfce and kde)
<HymnToLife> [21:35]  <NeXtDaY> PriceChild: thats absolutely true but many many people say that KDE is better.. <= that's because it is :p
<kbrooks> Scunizi, kde is not a wm
<ublender_> Gnome FTW
<little_oak> .
<BloodyTux> is the split done now?
<kbrooks> Scunizi, sorry to be picky, but it seriously isnt
<heroin> ublender_: gnome isnt a window manager either
<Scunizi> kbrooks, ok.. session then.. if it's not then what do you call it?
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<NeXtDaY> HymnToLife lol.
<NeXtDaY> Scunizi: I will try and judge myself :)
<ublender_> o, nautilus FTW
<pha|con> no gnome, no KDE, it's all about CLI
<heroin> ublender_: its not nautilus either
<kbrooks> Scunizi, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<BloodyTux> nope
<heroin> ublender_: the window manager is metacity
<ublender_> eh, Metacity FTW
<ublender_> lol
<BloodyTux> ciao
<ublender_> wait, no, Beryl FTW
<snook> kbrooks - how can i do it? I have added some another servers. But i got errors something like this - Looking for server ****, Serever found, connecting... and after some minutes Can't connect
<NeXtDaY> yknott: I can switch using the same command sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop or sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop right?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<yknott> NeXtDaY: yeah you can do that to install the other flavors; then at the login screen, pick which session you want "gnome", "xfce" (xubuntu), "kde"
<NeXtDaY> yknott: okeis. thank you
<yknott> NeXtDaY: and from within one you can use applications from the other - for example though i loaded xfce now, i still would use amarok for audio
<NeXtDaY> yknott: ok
<diminthedam> this the right room for ubuntu gpg questions?
<jrib> diminthedam: sure
<rambo3> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<beebot> hmm.. paypal has been pending a long time..
<diminthedam> jrib: gpg is crashing when in thunderbird-enigmail and evolution. reinstalling doesnt help.. should i wait for updates or is there a know solution? (ubuntu 7.04 + all updates)
<jrib> diminthedam: tried running thunderbird in a terminal and looking for interesting output when it crashes?
<blackkky> can someone help me?
<blackkky> i cant run ET on ubuntu for some reason i cant run any game that is 3d
<jrib> diminthedam: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/enigmail/+bug/119763 is this what you are experiencing?
<diminthedam> jrib: no output in terminal. i get a thunderbird script error message
<blackkky> can someone help??
<cidco> has anyone had a problem installing feisty on a t60 ?
<craigbass1976> Can anyone think of a reason why an ubuntu box would all of a sudden start refusing ssh and http requests?  I just went up to it and rebooted it, and it was ok.  An hour later (once I'm back home a half hour away of course) it's refusing conections again)
<cidco> it crashes to an error with xorg
<bronze-> How can I change the look of the bars at the bottom and top of the screen?
<craigbass1976> I went through the logs and so no evidence of hacking
<jrib> !themes > bronze- (see the private message from ubotu)
<diminthedam> jrib: not the same symptoms, but i guess more or less same problem.
<WickedS> blackkly sounds like you need to install videodrivers for your  card
<jrib> diminthedam: can you pastebin the terminal output you got?
<RedACE> what driver should I specify in xorg.conf for a Mach64 VT video card?
<RedACE> google is unclear
<pha|con> craigbass1976: could have lost net connection....is it behind a router?
<GazzaK> blackkky, have you got the visdeo drivers installed right?
<Superstar> odivelas
<bronze-> jrib, thanks
<NeXtDaY> bronze:  this might help : http://www.taimila.com/ubuntuosx.php
<diminthedam> jrib: i didnt get any :( there;s no output in thunderbird terminal or OpenPGP debug console
<craigbass1976> pha|con, It's behind a sonicwall, buti t was working fine until this weekend
<jrib> diminthedam: is gpg working ok if you call it directly?
<bronze-> NeXtDaY, ok, i'll check it out
<NeXtDaY> bronze: I changed the look by following that article
<GazzaK> blackkky, try typing "glxgears" in a terminal window and waiting to see what the ave figure is for the fps
<pha|con> craigs: is there a machine on the local network you can try to connect from?
<meep> hi all, if I installed a x-shell script program.... how do I uninstall it?
<pha|con> craigbass1976: if it suddenly started refusing connections it sounds like an IP address changed somewhere, either internally or your WAN ip changed
<craigbass1976> pha|con, no.  They're all windows boxes and I haven't forwarded any vnc ports or anything to them
<diminthedam> jrib: yes. but thunderbird crashes whenever i call it to use gpg
<jrib> meep: how did yuou install it?
<craigbass1976> pha|con, nope; static ip
<pha|con> craigbass1976: you can login via ssh from windows, just use putty
<meep> jrib: sudo chmod +x wolfET.run ; sudo ./wolfET.run
<diminthedam> jrib: and so does evolution....
<jrib> diminthedam: I mean using 'gpg --decrypt' in a terminal for example
<craigbass1976> pha|con, right, but I can't get to a windows box on that network
<RedACE> google is unclear
<RedACE> what driver should I specify in xorg.conf for a Mach64 VT video card?
<blackkky> GazzaK, sec
<jrib> meep: either delete everything it installed or consult the documentation for your program, it's impossible to guess what it did
<pha|con> craigbass1976: which IP address is static?
<blackkky> GazzaK,  ?
<meep> jrib: ok cheers
<blackkky> GazzaK,  Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<blackkky> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<craigbass1976> pha|con, Theirs, the one with the ubuntu box I'm trying to get into
<eXeCuT3> hi, i tried to upgrade, http://img46.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot3jg8.png
<eXeCuT3> is that bad? :\
<bronze-> Is gnome and GTK+ the same thing?
<craigbass1976> I'm wondering if someone had my ip once (mine is dynamic) and denyhosts blocked it
<eXeCuT3> to 7.04
<pha|con> craigbass1976: i mean is the internal IP address static or is the WAN ip static or are they both?
<jrib> bronze-: no, GTK+ is a subset of GNOME
<blackkky> GazzaK,
<craigbass1976> pha|con, the public and ubuntu ip are both static.
<bronze-> jrib, OK, how can I see what version of GTK+ I have?
<brett_h> Is there a generalized way to see how an Ubuntu package was configured and compiled?
<crimsun> brett_h: apt-get source foo, then look at debian/rules
<pha|con> k, hold on
<eXeCuT3> hmmm... anybody?
<brett_h> crimsun: Thank you
<craigbass1976> pha|con, did you get my PM?
<pha|con> craigbass1976: yeah
<KamJ> Hey :) Just installed Ubuntu, its great, i have set up a SSH Server, i can connect to it fine, changed the port. But when trying to transfer, or access the home directory, it times out (15 second timeout error)
<KamJ> any suggestions ?
<pha|con> craigbass1976: i get 100% packet loss when pinging that IP
<jrib> bronze-: why?
<choogster> evening all
<bronze-> jrib, to find out what themes to choose.
<craigbass1976> pha|con, could be the firewall is dropping them.  I can log into the firewall, so the ip is up
<blackkky> GazzaK,  ????
<choogster> why is it that gnome web browser defaults to working offline all the time?
<jrib> bronze-: use gtk 2.x
<pha|con> craigbass1976: you sure the ubuntu machine is up then?
<craigbass1976> pha|con, but ssh got you nothing?
<eXeCuT3> nobody? :\
<bronze-> jrib, what's standard in ubuntu feisty?
<blackest> anyone any good with make
<pha|con> craigbass1976: connection refused.  port forwarded to 22, right?
<eXeCuT3> <eXeCuT3> hi, i tried to upgrade, http://img46.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot3jg8.png
<eXeCuT3> <eXeCuT3> is that bad? :\
<jrib> bronze-: gtk 2.x
<diminthedam> jrib: gpg works in terminal (and in other frontends)
<eXeCuT3> i don't know if i should reset :\
<craigbass1976> pha|con, yep.  Ok, it's not jsut me then
<Chore-Boy> hello again people
<craigbass1976> pha|con, having kids is very difficult when one wants to really swear at a box...
<eXeCuT3> come on, tosbalek, help me
<bronze-> jrib, ok, thanks alot
<KamJ> any suggestions why SSH is timing out in 15 seconds when tyring to access the home directory /home/<user> ? or trying to transfer files ?
<train> gutsy is so buggy
<train> =[
<firefly2442> KamJ: can you ping the computer?
<craigbass1976> KamJ, What's the command you type and what happens?
<pha|con> craigbass1976: indeed, but i wouldn't know...hehe  well, if it just stopped working chances are the machine locked up
<Chore-Boy> ive been lookin at all these different emulator things for windows.... i dont know... i downloaded wine, tried to play DiabloII with it... wouldnt really work.... does somebody know of something i can use, alls i want to do is play diablo (from my windows part) in linux
<jrib> train: of course, it's still being developer... it's not meant to be used by end-users
<KamJ> i can connect fine, i am using a Windows Machine, a program called WinSCP, it can connect via SSH fine as root
<KamJ> put when accessing the home directory it times out
<craigbass1976> KamJ, What's the command you type and what happens?
<VERTiG0> hey folks.
<train> I spent the last few days customizing it, I wish I hadn't spent so much time
<jrib> diminthedam: you can try the same debugging steps the bug reporter in the bug I linked you to did
<KamJ> craigbass1976: using a program called WinSCP to access this machine, log in fine as root, but times out when transfering or accessing the home directory
<craigbass1976> KamJ, are you using putty?
<RedACE> you're logging in to ssh as root?
<firefly2442> KamJ: are you using sftp?
<RedACE> don't do that
<diminthedam> jrib: sorry but how do i launch TB as a new user? under another ubuntu login?
<RedACE> you should have that disabled
<VERTiG0> i just installed feisty on an older laptop of mine, and am trying to get it connected to the internet (wired ethernet).  i can connect to my LAN but apparently my router isn't giving it an address, as when I type "sudo dhclient eth0" it returns with no DHCPOFFERS received.  the router is a Linksys WRT54G with DD-WRT v23 SP2 on it, if that makes any difference. i know the ethernet ports on the laptop and router are good,
<jrib> diminthedam: yeah
<KamJ> firefly2442: ya using SFTP
<eXeCuT3> come on, i need some help :\
<firefly2442> KamJ: vsftpd, proftpd? what ftp server?
<RedACE> firefly: do you even know what sftp is?
<Chore-Boy> what is this KVM, supposedly lets you run windows programs? does it work well?
<pha|con> firefly2442: it doesn't use FTP it uses SSH
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, just set it static and see what happens  ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.1 (whatever you want for an address) and then make /etc/resolve.conf say the ip of your dns server
<firefly2442> oh my bad
<KamJ> is SFTP and SSH the same ?
<rambo3> no
<firefly2442> got that confused with secure ftp
<KamJ> or is there a different server i need to install
<jrib> Chore-Boy: it does more than that, it lets you run windows itself
<craigbass1976> KamJ, I don't think so.  Isn't sftp just encrypted ftp?
<Chore-Boy> jrib: will it boot my windows partition?
<pha|con> KamJ: no, it just lets you transfer files from one PC to the other via ssh
<HymnToLife> SFTP is FTP over SSH
<VERTiG0> craigbass1976, would you mind walking me through that, if you could?  i'm very new to linux, especially the terminal.
<HymnToLife> you don't need an additional server installed
<Chore-Boy> i downloaded virtualbox... that wanted me to install a totally new windows image... bleh
<craigbass1976> KamJ, openssh-server I think
<jrib> Chore-Boy: no, I don't think so.  You need to install windows in kvm
<rambo3> KamJ, SFTP is ftp  over SSH , basicly ftp on diferent port
<Chore-Boy> man...
<coalchamber1022> how do i apply a new theme to beryl? any one know what app i use
<Chore-Boy> well, wine worked, kindof....
<pha|con> KamJ: if you want to transfer files froma  linux box to a windows machine over SFTP try doing it as a regular user
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, did you get my pm?
<firefly2442> KamJ: so root works but regular user times out when connect?
<jrib> coalchamber1022: emerald theme manager (right click on the emerald)
<eXeCuT3> bah :(
<VERTiG0> craigbass1976, PM received and replied.
<eXeCuT3> please, someone, help ? :\
<Chore-Boy> the only thing, other than diablo, that i tried to open, was alcohol.... but then alcohol wouldnt close lol
<coalchamber1022> jrib ok thanks
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, I dont' see it
<assasukasse> i killalled ssh-agent how can i respawn it?
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, See if you can open up a private window with me
<VERTiG0> now?
<firefly2442> Chore-Boy: cedega?
<Chore-Boy> makes me wish i still had a windows98 cd, lol....
<KamJ> firefly2442: it connects with both users, root and the home user, problem is that it keeps timing out when trying to access the home directory
<Chore-Boy> i heard u had to pay for cedega
<Chore-Boy> so i didnt even mess with it
<VERTiG0> still nothing?
<ProN00b> is there any paint for ubuntu thats got the same feature set of windows paint ?
<firefly2442> KamJ: do you have write access for that directory?
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, ahh, screw it, we'll just have to keep wathcing for each other in here.  WHat's the box you're on now running?
<firefly2442> ProN00b: The Gimp?
<spiderfire> gnupaint?
<Chore-Boy> wine didnt seem to work with diablo, although "they" said it worked just fine on the website
<ProN00b> firefly2442, more lightweight
<elias_> assasukasse: eval `ssh-agent`
<jrib> ProN00b: xpaint?
<VERTiG0> i'm running on my windows desktop right now, with the Ubuntu-based laptop beside me.
<Chore-Boy> firefly2442: alls i wanna do is play diablo from my windows partition, you think cedega would be a good idea?
<KamJ> firefly2442: logging as the root user, should i have access ?
<ProN00b> jrib, x* apps are kind old, nothing serious for g*
<firefly2442> KamJ: yes... but I don't think that's a good solution
<yknott> Chore-Boy: you can install diablo through wine, have it on your ubuntu partition
<pha|con> Chore-Boy: you can't run it from your windows partition, you have to install it from scratch for it to work properly
<firefly2442> Chore-Boy: I've never used it but you might want to look into it
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, ok, open up a comand prompt in windows.  Maybe in accessories, maybe in system tools.  I swear to God it's different on every windows box
<assasukasse> elias_: is there any way to make ssh-agent start at bootup and keep the user added?
<jrib> ProN00b: well you're asking for a program like paint :)
<wpgmb> Q: which medibuntu w32codecs should be selected for mp3 & dvd playback? There's quite the list of packages in the non-free w32 pool...
<VERTiG0> craigbass1976: done and done.
<ProN00b> jrib, i know xpaint, thats the first thing that comes up if you search for paint
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, type this exactly: ipconfig /all
<elias_> assasukassa: if you use gnome i would recommend seahorse
<VERTiG0> craigbass1976: done
<assasukasse> elias_: thanks i will give a look
<Chore-Boy> install it through wine....
<Chore-Boy> hmm
<KamJ> firefly2442: ya i know its not a good solution, not planning on doing it that way, but its still timing out, know can you recommend a program for windows (SFTP) that will be able to access through SSH and transfer files (with a GUI)
<craigbass1976> Now either open up a command line in Ubuntu, or go to the network config GUI (system->administration->networking)
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, Now either open up a command line in Ubuntu, or go to the network config GUI (system->administration->networking)
<firefly2442> KamJ: WinSCP is what I use too
<elias_> assasukassa: thats a key-manager interface for ssh-agent and gpg-agent
<Chore-Boy> so i have to install windows from scratch on my linux part in order for diablo to work
<VERTiG0> craigbass1976, got a CLI open
<firefly2442> KamJ: did you change any settings in WinSCP or the SSH server or anything?
<Chore-Boy> notice, alls i care about is diablo, lol... they should have a computer that just boots diablo....
<KamJ> firefly2442: ahh okay, so when i login as root, and try to expand the or get into the home directory of the default user created, it times out
<gnychis_> I have my timezone set to eastern but the clock is off by a couple hours ... shouldn't ntp be taking care of this?
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, what is the ip of the windows box?
<firefly2442> KamJ: mine worked fine
<pha|con> Chore-Boy: no, you have to install diablo from scratch, you can't just play it from your windows partition
<assasukasse> elias_: i have a remote computer that spawns a reverse ssh tunnel on my machine, i wish to keep ssh with password, so the way is ssh-agent...but if someone reboots, i want it to keep the passphrase cached so that i don't have to add myself..does seahorse do?
<Linkin>  ;)
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, Should say in the window you had open.  Also, find the dns and default gateway
<KamJ> firefly2442: nope didnt change anything, onl thing i changed was the port in the sshd_config file then in the router
<VERTiG0> craigbass1976, 192.168.1.137
<firefly2442> KamJ: well, the fact that you can connect... at least it's not a network issue
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, how many other boxes no the network
<Linkin>  !
<firefly2442> KamJ: maybe the router firewall is blocking it?
<VERTiG0> craigbass1976, 1 other windows desktop (wired), and a windows laptop (wireless)
<firefly2442> KamJ: I don't know what ports it uses....
<Chore-Boy> pha|con: so i install diablo, through wine?
<Chore-Boy> into a dir on my linux part?
<elias_> assasukasse: the problem is that caching this key over reboot is insecure
<pha|con> Chore-Boy: yeah, just run the setup off the disk through wine.
<Chore-Boy> sweet, thx
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, ok, type: sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces
<assasukasse> elias_: i know but still more secure than having a passphraseless key..vulnerable to mim
<elias_> assasukasse: you can make an uncrypted key
<Chore-Boy> i suppose i have to install wine again
<VERTiG0> craigbass1976, they're all connected through a Linksys WRT54G router running DD-WRT firmware, if that makes any difference.
<VERTiG0> craigbass1976: okay.
<assasukasse> elias_: i didnt get
<Chore-Boy> its apt-get install wine, right?
<KamJ> firefly2442: could be
<pha|con> Chore-Boy: yeah
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, I was just wondering what addresses to watch out for
<Chore-Boy> k
<m3thos> anyone knows how do _destroy_ a md device?
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, got the file open?
<pha|con> Chore-Boy: actually, sudo apt-get install wine
<Chore-Boy> pha|con: u know if it will work through battle.net?
<BloodyTux> ne1 need help?
<pha|con> Chore-Boy: as long as your CD-key is valid ;)
<elias_> assasukasse: hm the gentoo guys made a tool called keychain maybe that will help
<VERTiG0> craigbass1976, okay, the file is open.
<synie> hello
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, you familiar with vi?
<wpgmb> Q: which medibuntu w32codecs should be selected for mp3 & dvd playback? There's quite the list of packages in the non-free w32 pool...
<Chore-Boy> pha|con: of course....
<VERTiG0> craigbass1976, I'm not.  totally new to terinal
<VERTiG0> *terminal.
<assasukasse> elias_: i will give a look thanks!
<synie> is it possible to get a 2.4.* kernel image on feisty?
<KamJ> firefly2442: lets say i wanted to copy the entire /bin/ folder, could i do that with the user created during installation ?
<pha|con> Chore-Boy: should work just fine, then
<Chore-Boy> one of these days, ill be an uber linux dude
<Chore-Boy> thx pha|con
<elias_> assasukasse: forget seahorse thats for gui and local use
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, ahh.  Well, hang on to your pants...  Hit i to enter interactive mode
<predaeus> synie, you could compile one yourself
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, just the lowercase letter i.
<VERTiG0> craigbass1976, it does nothing...
<synie> predaeus, takes so long. just have to test something as quick as possible
<craigbass1976> maybe its insert, not interactive
<VERTiG0> okay
<VERTiG0> Here.
<VERTiG0> got it.
<firefly2442> KamJ: if you are just doing read access, then yes
<predaeus> synie, there is none in the repos, 2.4 is far too old to expect that.
<VERTiG0> craigbass1976, Done and done
<synie> hmm okay :-(
<firefly2442> KamJ: if you right click on a folder or file, then properties, then permissions, you can see who has access
<gnychis_> i have my timezone set to eastern but my clock time is still wrong, what else can i do?
<Chore-Boy> pha|con: before i spend half an hour shuffling diablo disks... can i just copy the windows' dir of diablo to a folder on linux? and run it from there
<pha|con> craigbass1976: maybe he should use nano if he's just editing plain text?  fewer weird commands to have to worry about for just text editing.
<elias_> assasukasse: maybe openvpn is the right solution for you
<predaeus> synie, looks like therer is 2.4ers in warty repos
<pha|con> Chore-Boy: fraid not, man.
<mortuis99> is there a good HTML editor for linux?
<predaeus> synie, http://packages.ubuntu.com/warty/allpackages
<Chore-Boy> k, thx more
<firefly2442> mortuis99: quanta, bluefish?
<coalchamber1022> !skydome
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about skydome - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LinkinPark>       ?
<coalchamber1022> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Chore-Boy> you guys... you gotta see my cd-rom drive... lol... my burner took a dump, so i had to put a 32x compaq cd-rom drive in my machine, lol.... the gears have to be manually turned to get the cd drawer to close and engage...
<predaeus> synie, might give problems with glibc or something though, I think kernel uses shared libs too
<synie> predaeus, i tried to install it from an older repo, but i got an kernel panic
<Cotton-Swab> what does it mean if there is a red X on the corner of an icon?
<Cotton-Swab> and a lock on the botton of the icon
<predaeus> synie, hm.
<pha|con> Cotton-Swab: means you can't change it or del it or read it
<synie> well, so i think i have to compile it manualy ...
<wpgmb> Cotton-Swab: try opening, and then changing the file
<mike_> I have Beryl installed but its not doing anything?
<predaeus> synie, might even be difficult to compile manually with newer glibcs
<Cotton-Swab> wpgmb: I get an error
<RedACE> mike_: is that a question?
<wpgmb> mike: what kind of video card do you have. and which drivers?
<wpgmb> Cotton-Swab: what error?
<synie> predaeus, hmm, that doesn't sound good
<ghaleb> hi all, I'm looking for a free english to arabic dictionary , is there ?
<Cotton-Swab> You do not have the permissions necessary to open the file
<mike_> Nvidia fx 5500, restricted driver are installed
<elias_> mortuis99: bluefish, quanta
<yknott> Cotton-Swab: yes it may be that something was run as root, so root has the permission but your user account does not
<predaeus> synie, try it I am not sure anyway. just often had problems with minor version differences of 2.6. and glibc and so on, so I just think it might mess with 2.4 too
<wpgmb> Cotton-Swab: I could have told you that right away, but nothing beats a hands-on lesson  :o)
<synie> predaeus, thanks a lot. i will try it :-)
<Cotton-Swab> yknott: what is the command again?
<Cotton-Swab> in terminal?
<VERTiG0> craigbass1976, are you dead?  heh
<wpgmb> Cotton-Swab: Do you understand what happened?
<ghaleb> elias_, I'm looking for a free english to arabic dictionary , is there?
<Cotton-Swab> yes
<Chore-Boy> uh oh... lol
<Cotton-Swab> the file needs permissions
<Cotton-Swab> or something
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, got a phone call
<mike_> any ideas?
<VERTiG0> right on.
<assasukasse> elias_: i was looking into hamachi
<wpgmb> Cotton-Swab: err.. no... not the file... right-click on the file, check out the permissions tab
<assasukasse> but..erh..well, it didn't look so easy to configure--
<elias_> ghaleb: how should i know :) i am from austria
<wpgmb> Cotton-Swab: YOU need permission  :o)
<Cotton-Swab> www-data
<elias_> assasukasse:  whats that?
<Cotton-Swab> I don't need permissions to move something that is on MY computer
<assasukasse> elias_: something like openvpn
<LinkinPark> www.sex.com
<RedACE> Cotton-Swab: this isn't windows
<Cotton-Swab> I should be the one giving it premissions
<diminthedam> jrib: solution worked fine for the new user, but still not for me...
<mike_> Beryl, Nivida Fx 5500, effecs work but not multi desktop?
<jrib> !offtopic | LinkinPark
<ubotu> LinkinPark: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<wpgmb> Cotton-Swab: where did the file come from? A CD, or...?
<elias_> assasukasse: hm openvpn is easy to configure
<pramz> whats new
<Chore-Boy> WOW... lol... the "insert disk" screen was invisible, had to switch to it in the prog manager and just press enter...
<jrib> diminthedam: try renaming ~/.gpg or related stuff in ~?  maybe enigmail has a settings folder?
<Cotton-Swab> wpgmb: a file on the internewt
<Cotton-Swab> something I downloaded
<Cotton-Swab> installed it there
<zloty> d
<Cotton-Swab> c
<assasukasse> elias_: is it included in ubuntu repo?
<Cotton-Swab> wpgmb
<elias_> assasukasse: jep
<Cotton-Swab> what is the terminal commond
<yknott> so something like sudo chown youruserid:youruserid foldertochange/ -R           but it may help to understand what happened as well
<sam26> hi, would need a hand with a strange problem that surfaced after a radeon x600 was changed in a maintenance to x.700se.. ATI's open drivers no longer work, but restricted drivers (fglrx) do work
<diminthedam> jrib: renaming .gnupg to .gnpg2 causes enigmail to notice that the required folder is not present...
<jrib> diminthedam: regenerate it
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, ok, so you are in insert mode in vi.  There should be an eth0 line
<diminthedam> jrib: reinstall gnupg?
<elias_> assasukasse: http://openvpn.net/
<jrib> diminthedam: no, just do the same thing you did with the new user
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, iface eth0 inet or some such
<wpgmb> Cotton-Swab: terminal command for changing permissions?
<Cotton-Swab> wpgmb: no, for moving a file
<VERTiG0> craigbass1976, yeah.  "iface eth0 inet static"
<Cotton-Swab> I want to move the file
<wpgmb> Cotton-Swab: I g2g, but Google is your friend.....
* SteveBallmer notices the chairs :)
<Cotton-Swab> ok
<Cotton-Swab> bye
<Cotton-Swab> thanks
<Pupbuntu> hi, is there a way to apt-get a highmem kernel on x86-64?
<SteveBallmer> I am having trouble with my Ubuntu computer.
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, ok, what's the ip of windows again?  I can't scoll that far back
<wols_> Pupbuntu: why would you need that?
<sidux> hi there, do you know how to change read/write previleges for the Kubunt live CD?
<VERTiG0> craigbass1976, the IP of the windows desktop I'm using right now, or the IP of my router?
<SteveBallmer> There is no screen after I threw a chair at it. I can't even login!
<wols_> sidux: read/write for what?
<Sergo> hi
<mike_> Please Help!!! Beryl, Nivida Fx 5500, effects work but not multi desktop? I cant get the cube
<Pupbuntu> wols_, i guess i'm not sure, i have 4 GB of ram now and it's not all showing up, only 3.34GB or so is showing up
<psusi> sidux: what do you mean?
<sidux> wols_: sorry,I mean for the hdd
<VERTiG0> craigbass1976, the internal IP of my windows machine is 192.168.1.137.
<predaeus> !offtopic | SteveBallmer
<ubotu> SteveBallmer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<wols_> sidux: what filesystem on the hadd
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, the windows box.  what was dns and gateway?
<sidux> wols_: ext3
<psusi> sidux: still not sure what you mean... you are mounting the hard disk and want to change permissions some of the files are set to?
<mike_> Please Help!!! Beryl, Nivida Fx 5500, effects work but not multi desktop? I cant get the cube
<Cotton-Swab> how do I use the cp command
<wols_> Pupbuntu: amd64 comes with a 48bit address bus. what does your BIOS say, how much does it show on bootup?
<VERTiG0> craigbass1976, default gateway is 192.168.1.1
<wols_> Cotton-Swab: man cp
<predaeus> Cotton-Swab, read "man cp"
<Sergo> Cotton-Swab: man cp
<diminthedam> jrib: it started to work...enigmail was reading the folder, i was re-imprting the public keys and it gives me the script error again
<psusi> sidux: to set permissions of files you use chown and chmod
<Sergo> =)
<VERTiG0> craigbass1976, and DNS server is also 192.168.1.1
<SteveBallmer> mike_: **** off. Stop flooding and RTFM
<Sergo> !cp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pupbuntu> wols_, i think 4 GB but i will go double-check
<assasukasse> elias_: do u know if openvpn works tru firewalls or nats?
<sidux> psusi: finally I want to change an entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst from live CD but do not know how to achive this
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, make the eth0 section of your file look like this: http://rafb.net/p/Raah0w27.html
<predaeus> mike_, for beryl/compiz please join #ubuntu-effects
<Sergo> !language SteveBallmer
<Cotton-Swab> wols_: Man CP?
<blazemonger> mm
<Cotton-Swab> huh?
<Pupbuntu> wols_, yeah the bios shows 4.0 GB
<blazemonger> hello folx
<blazemonger> hedh
<psusi> sidux: sudo pico /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<wols_> Cotton-Swab: no. man cp
<Cotton-Swab> man cp
<Pupbuntu> wols_, it's on a intel pentium-d box if that makes any difference
<psusi> sidux: assuming you have mounted the disk in /mnt
<SteveBallmer> If anyone needs help uninstalling Linux, I'm happy to help. I do it all the time for customers who get viruses that install Ubuntu.
<sidux> psusi: i'm trying
<predaeus> SteveBallmer, last warning
<Cotton-Swab> what is the full command to move /tmp/userdata.inc.php to /var/www/lib
<blazemonger> i hate work when coming down off E'z heh
<SteveBallmer> predaeus: Yes sir.
<LinkinPark>  :) ,    ?
<sidux> psusi: actually I got a friend on my phone and he is having troubles
<VERTiG0> craigbass1976, i can't really edit it.  i'm using the arrow buttons to move around and every time i hit one, it makes either a letter A or B.  also, delete works maybe half of the time
<sidux> psusi: still trying
<mark_s> hi all, i want to show my kids at school how to boot a windows pc from a live cd and check it for viruses. does this make sence and is there a good live-cd out to use and which free virus programm does a good job?
<blazemonger> John B actually wasn't bad
<SteveBallmer> LinkinPark: No one understands.
<assasukasse> does anyone know if ssh-agent is started automagically in ubuntu at bootup??
<craigbass1976> veritgo, hit Esc, then i.  you should see insert at the bottom of the screen
<blazemonger> well   i don't trust windows since bill gates is a jacker
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, , hit Esc, then i.  you should see insert at the bottom of the screen
<diminthedam> jeib: is there an alternative to gpg encryption for thundebird?
<diminthedam> jrib: sorry, misplet name
<blazemonger> he jacks other people's technology holds it bacf for a coupole years then releases it
<Yasumoto> Cotton-Swab: sudo mv /tmp/userdata.inc.php /var/www/lib/userdata.inc.php
<blazemonger> a friend saw windows seven a few years back
<predaeus> !offtopic | blazemonger
<ubotu> blazemonger: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sidux> psusi: how to mount a partition in live CD mode?
<Cotton-Swab> thanks Yasumoto
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, changing a diaper ( not mine) brb
<cdavis> can someone point me to some documentation on how to make a deb of 386 dev sources for amd64?
<rob1979> hey everyone, can anyone give a noob a hand on his 1st ubuntu test run?? :P  I'm having issues with my screen resolution
<ticnailer69> in order to use the ipchains command I apparently I need to install a kernal that has IP firewall chains.......does anyone know the command for installing this patch?
<SteveBallmer> blazemonger: Windows is EAL 4 + certified.
<psusi> sidux: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt, assuming the disk is the first or only ide disk in the system and the partition you want to mount is the first and it is formatted as ext3
<predaeus> ticnailer69, are you on feisty?
<Nwallins|home> anyone know how to enable mp3 encoding in ffmpeg?  I have lame, liblame0, and liblame-dev installed
<Nwallins|home> ffmpeg is still complaining about unsupported codec
<LinkinPark> c
<SteveBallmer> blazemonger: Try that with Ubuntu.
<VERTiG0> craigbass1976, when i typed "sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces" it says "E325: ATTENTION         Found a swap file by the name '/etc/network/.interfaces.swp' blah blah"....  is this supposed to happen?
<psusi> sidux: then again I may have reversed the last two parameters.... I tend to do that....
<rob1979> anyone know how i can get my screen res to go above 800x600, none of the online docs really helped
<nitrocks> is there a way to set the gnome-panel at the bottom of the desktop to only take up a portion of the screen.. maybe like 50%?
<ticnailer69> dont know what feisty is...
<LinkinPark> wcho are you?
<sidux> psusi: this will take a minute
<elias_> assasukasse: should work
<SteveBallmer> rob1979: Have you tried looking at your xorg.conf?
<blazemonger> well steve you have mass armies of UFO's surrounding your headquarters in redmonhd
<predaeus> nitrocks, right click on it and set properties/preferences or so
<blazemonger> have fun :)
<blazemonger> heh
<pavs> linkinpark is awesome
<predaeus> ticnailer69, did you install Ubuntu recently?
<LinkinPark> America?
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, it meaNS YOU ALREADY HAVE IT OPEN SOMEWHERE.  Oops, sorry fpr caps--typing one hasnded
<astomper> How do I find out my local ip adress? an example would be 192.168.1.102
<blazemonger> good thing the beings in these ships aren't lizards like you are steve balmer :)
<ticnailer69> xubuntu
<ticnailer69> yeah
<Sergo> astomper: netstat /
<Sergo> ?
<craigbass1976> astomper, ifconfig
<pavs> astomper type ifocnfig
<VERTiG0> craigbass1976, nothing is open though.  i have closed it all.
<psusi> astomper: sudo ifconfig
<pavs> ifconfig
<SteveBallmer> rob1979: If you can't get over 800x600, you are either lazy or your hardware isn't supported.
<predaeus> ticnailer69, you should have iptables by default. it comes with the linux kernel, it is already compiled into it.
<LinkinPark> England, Canada?
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, ps -ef | grep network
<rob1979> Thanks Steve, but i'm not lazy (as i
<blazemonger> i mean steve's hands-on-his- balls pretending to be a digital pimp :)
<nitrocks> predaeus: i've done that(in running fiesty).. i'm only presented with very basic options.. such as orientation, size(vertical), expan autohide, and some background settings
<pavs> psusi youdon't need sudo for ifconfig, do you?
<rob1979> 've tried all of the online docs)
<SteveBallmer> rob1979: Really.
<blazemonger> stev eballmer:I prefer 640x480 resolution
<rob1979> and i know i have supported hardware, i contacted the manufactuer
<ticnailer69> is that somewhat the same as ipchains?
<VERTiG0> okay craigbass1976, done that.  now back to sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces?
<predaeus> nitrocks, try the expand option
<blazemonger> i have bad eyes
<astomper> thanks craigbass1976 and pavs and psusi
<predaeus> nitrocks, but I fear it will resize with whatever is inside it then
<blazemonger> stevebalmer :) :)
<nitrocks> predaeus: thanks.. that did it
<ericG> a few questions when someone has time
<Chore-Boy> hey guys
<SteveBallmer> rob1979: What video chipset module is X.org trying to use? What is the default resolution / depth in the config?
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, yeah, nevermi9nd whatever showed up.  pick the option that disregards the swap file
<predaeus> !ask > ericG
<Chore-Boy> i got through most of the diablo install with wine....
<blazemonger> i don't \like games
<ericG> Predaeus.. have a couple?
<astomper> Sergo, I think netstat is something else, thanks though.
<blazemonger> except 8 bit nes games
<predaeus> ericG, just ask, if somebody knows, they will answer
<Chore-Boy> when i put the expansion pack disk in and go to install that, it says 'pleas insert the diablo II cd labelled 'espansion disk''
<Chore-Boy> the expansion disk is in there, because thats what i put in there, and thats what i ran the setup from
<LinkinPark> from where you?
<SteveBallmer> We can't help you without some details.
<blazemonger> Vista is hypno-ware
<ericG> K... installed wine .39... gave errors on creating directories in console... tried to add ttf and only root had permissions.. not sure what to do.. am a noob
<VERTiG0> craigbass1976, okay i'm back at some stuff that starts with "auto lo                         iface lo inet loopback                            iface eth0 inet static                 address 192.168.1.150"       etc. etc.     but i can't move around the cursor to edit it, the arrow keys turn out to be letters.
<pavs> i dont' know why people bother installing/using wine, it's way more easier to just install a vitual machine and run a windows box inside linux,
<blazemonger> even the emo kids don't like vista lol
<rob1979> SteveBallmer: well, here's the deal, i'm a proficient (enough) windows/mac user and wanted to give linux a try since i'm pretty much fed up with MS and Apple, so i'm a total noob (but not an idiot) when it comes to linux, i really need some step-by-step guidance, if you're not busy i would totally apriciate a hand, but i really need some hand-holding to get started.  How can I check the config in the terminal?
<blazemonger> vista's ancient news stevebalmer just go ahead and release windows sevcen
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, hit Esc, then (including the colon) :q!
<nullkuhl> guys please help am trying to install the driver for my sounds card ( realtek alc880 ) ,, at step 4 of installation it says i should Step 4. Edit your /etc/modules.conf or conf.modules depending on the distribution THen  Copy and paste this to the bottom of your /etc/modules.conf or /etc/modprobe.conf file.  and actually both modules.conf and modprobe.conf are empty files .. i guess they dont even exist ,, can u plz help ??
<SteveBallmer> rob1979: I agree with you on Apple.
<SteveBallmer> rob1979: find / -name xorg.conf
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, then, sudo gedit    We'll do it that way
<wols_> rob1979: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rob1979> wols_ awsome, on my way now
<VERTiG0> craigbass1976,: "E99: Current buffer is not in diff mode"
<wols_> rob1979: what viedocard do you have?
<CoOlGhOsT> Got a problem with an external hdd. I have a whole bunch of large files on it of which half of them are corrupted. How do I find out if its the filesystem thats broke or the disk???
<nullkuhl> guys please help am trying to install the driver for my sounds card ( realtek alc880 ) ,, at step 4 of installation it says i should Step 4. Edit your /etc/modules.conf or conf.modules depending on the distribution THen  Copy and paste this to the bottom of your /etc/modules.conf or /etc/modprobe.conf file.  and actually both modules.conf and modprobe.conf are empty files .. i guess they dont even exist ,, can u plz help ??
<wols_> CoOlGhOsT: smartmontools with smartctl command
<infodroid> hello. i lost my /root/.gnupg folder and i want to regenerate the ubuntu repository keys to stop the apt-get update errors. how can i find the list of all official GPG keys?
<ericG> should I be looking into a WINE channel instead of an Ubuntu one? My question is a permissions issue
<SteveBallmer> wols_: It is more likely that he has integrated video.
<Chore-Boy> does ubuntu 7.04 come with an iso-mounter?
<mroc> i'm trying to set up vnc through ssh and have the following errors: "channel 3: open failed: connect failed: Connection refused"     and     "ReadFromRFBServer: rdr::EndOfStream"  thanks in advance for any help        (or am i too far offtopic)
<wols_> Chore-Boy: what is an iso mounter?
<pavs> VERTigo insted of using vi or vim to edit important files, just use "nano filename" . it you are not used to vi, you are likely to screw your files up.
<Chore-Boy> like daemon tools
<predaeus> !repeat | nullkuhl
<ubotu> nullkuhl: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<blazemonger> stevebalmer just GPL Windows Seven while your little toy empire can :)
<SteveBallmer> There are too many stupid questions being asked to follow conversations long enough to help anyone.
<wols_> Chore-Boy: yes. mount the ISO via loopback
<VERTiG0> craigbass1976, i closed that though, and opened a new terminal and did "sudo gedit" and now have a gedit window open
<CoOlGhOsT> wols_: can it do a quick disk check - cause I have tried fsck which takes a VERY long time
<wols_> Chore-Boy: mount itself can do it
<ticnailer69> waht does iptalbles have to do with ipchains?
<wols_> CoOlGhOsT: no
<Chore-Boy> oh, you can just mount the thing itself
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, man... Now go open the file with that.
<Chore-Boy> right click it ?
<VERTiG0> pavs, i'm totally unfamiliar with any of the Linux command line, so I'm not sure what you're talking about there :)
<rob1979> ack, okay, i'm running this as a livecd right now just to get a feel for it so it's kinda mkin' me mad... gonna go install it on my HDD and come back better prepared, thanks for the offers of help... l8r
<wols_> Chore-Boy: man mount
<LinkinPark> what it after a chat?
<skarface> mount -t iso9660 -o ro,loop=/dev/loop0 isofile /mnt/iso_directory
<Chore-Boy> heh
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, I've got two hands again
<faemir> could someone tell me why a .asc key won't be added? i followed the guide on here: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<VERTiG0> craigbass1976, okay got it open.  should i just edit it as you mentiond and save it?
<joe4444> i'm about to upgrade from Edgy to Feisty, and i backed up (hopefully) all my important files on /dev/hda1 which is currently auto-mounted to /mnt/data ...in order to access my backup after i format /dev/sda1 can i simply paste the same line from my current /etc/fstab that mounts /dev/hda1 and then reboot?
<predaeus> ticnailer69, I do not know what ipchains is, but if you want to configure your firewall just use iptables or some frontend like firestarter
<jrib> faemir: what command are you using?
<ticnailer69> ok
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, Yes.  Paste that part right in from the link I gave you
<ticnailer69> thanks bro
<CoOlGhOsT> wols_: ok... ill have a look see.. thanks
<ericG> how do I edit folder permissions when it's at root and I'm logged in as use?
<LinkinPark>     ? :D
<faemir> jrib: apt-key add innotek.asc
<ericG> user
<pavs> vertigo: sorry I thought it would be easier for you to edit files with a from called "nano", instead of using "vi", but since you are not using onle terminal, might as weel using "gedit", which you are doing right now.
<jrib> faemir: you need a "sudo" in front
<jrib> LinkinPark: english only please
<faemir> xD
<VERTiG0> craigbass1976, the IP address: 192.168.1.120, is that just a random address or is that important?
<faemir> jrib: thanks :D
<predaeus> LinkinPark, where are you from, so that we can point you to the appropriate channel?
<Nwallins|home> anyone know what packages are required to allow ffmpeg to encode / output mp3?
<pavs> vertigo: that ip is assigned by your DHCP server.
<b08y> ericG, press alt+f2 and enter "gksudo nautilus" you will get a nautilus as root
<VERTiG0> pavs: no worries, thanks for the help attempt though :)
<Nwallins|home> i have lame, liblame0, liblame-dev, lame-extras installed
<ericG> thanks.. will try that
<ar3ac> hi guys
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, not important
<jrib> Nwallins|home: you probably need to recompile it or use the one from medibuntu repos
<blazemonger> E!
<ar3ac> someone has troubles accessing windows vista shares ?
<VERTiG0> craigbass1976: okay I have edited the file as noted and have saved it.  next?
<LinkinPark> I from Ukraine
<SteveBallmer> ar3ac: Have you tried accessing the shares from a Windows machine?
<ar3ac> SteveBallmer, i resolved
<blazemonger> this ubuntu thyingie is a nice window cleaner
<ar3ac> i just want to explain the solution
<SteveBallmer> Using Windows when you are doing Windows stuff usually helps.
<sidux> psusi: is it possible that /dev/hda1 might be /dev/sda1?
<Azhi_Dahaka> hi
<ar3ac> the problem is in "Samba" version , the 3,0.25 rock with vista
<Azhi_Dahaka> ubuntu recognizes my digicam but i can't see what's inside
<SteveBallmer> But Debian is great for lots of cheap servers.
<psusi> sidux: yes, if it is scsi or sata
<ar3ac> you have to recompile libgnomevfs2 too
<Azhi_Dahaka> digiKam can't connect to the camera
<blazemonger> gets those stains that steve balmer left in xp sp3
<sx66> how do you configure the remote desktop and where do you insert the code?
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, now open / etc/resolv.conf
<Emperor_Norton> hi, Is there a way to make a kde app look like a gnome one, colour scheme etc, I remember there was a way but I can't remember it.
<sidux> psusi: okay
<blazemonger> and it's not just beerstains steve balme3r left :)
<infodroid> anyone know how to get list of GPG keys for official ubuntu repositories? this info should be available somewhere?
* SteveBallmer ignores blazemonger
<jrib> !easysource > infodroid (see the private message from ubotu)
<VERTiG0> craigbass1976, it's open, but it's... blank?
<faemir> Emperor_Norton: log into kde and find a skin that is identical?
<blazemonger> SteveBallmer justr mession with yah steve
<predaeus> LinkinPark, sorry I do not know the name of the ukranian support channel. what language are you speaking. the other letters you posted just came out garbage here.
<blazemonger> u know u want to put out windows seven
<Emperor_Norton> sorry, I meant kde apps in gnome
<Azhi_Dahaka> any ideas?
<faemir> Emperor_Norton: yeh, log into kde and make the them look like your gnome theme
<jrib> !please > Azhi_Dahaka (see the private message from ubotu)
<ikaruga> beagle is not working in kde... i put some pdfs in my home folder about two weeks ago, and they still dont show up
<Emperor_Norton> huh?
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, exit
<infodroid> thanks jrib, i'm lookin into it
<pavs> ok slightly offtopic. is there somekind of snort-package. that installs everything including mysql, Acid etc etc? with a nice frontend GUI.
<LinkinPark> 
<blazemonger> did someone say Acid?!:?!?!??!
<SteveBallmer> ikaruga: Have you tried looking in your home folder.
<blazemonger> where?!?!?!
<predaeus> Azhi_Dahaka, try if you the camera got mounted, so you can use it as a regular disk
<VERTiG0> craigbass1976, done. quit out of gedit.
<jrib> blazemonger: try to stay on topic
<Azhi_Dahaka> how
<SteveBallmer> ...
<infodroid> jrib: yep it lists the GPG keys in the sources.list - though i feel this should be on a wiki somewhere...
<Azhi_Dahaka> if it's not an issue for jrib for me to ask for help
<SteveBallmer> ikaruga: Is beagle started from cron?
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, type in 192.168.1.1
<blazemonger> jrib: i'll stop popping adderall :)
<VERTiG0> craigbass1976, in a terminal window?
<VERTiG0> or in, say, firefox?
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, no, in that gedit window
<CoOlGhOsT> wols_: seems like my drive doesnt support smart
<LinkinPark>   )
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Azhi_Dahaka> predaeus: how do i do that?
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, bad advice earlier, I meant to type exit in my own terminal
<VERTiG0> craigbass1976, okay.
<SteveBallmer> Finally ops doing the right thing.
<predaeus> Azhi_Dahaka, not sure, see if it got mounted under /media/disk
<VERTiG0> craigbass1976, oh, haha.  so I should have /etc/resolve.conf open in gedit, and type 192.168.1.1 in there?
<ikaruga> SteveBallmer: i don't know... all i know is that it works fine in gnome
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, yep
<VERTiG0> craigbass1976, done!
<Azhi_Dahaka> nope
<Azhi_Dahaka> nothing
<SteveBallmer> ikaruga: What is the path of the pdfs?
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, Now  in  a terminal, ping www.google.com
<SteveBallmer> Don't say "my homefolder."
<VERTiG0> craigbass1976, after saving resolv.conf with 192.168.1.1 in it as the only text?
<LinkinPark> 
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, yep
<wols_> CoOlGhOsT: is it a sub attached drive? if no: then it does support smart
<sidux> psusi: how to omit the boot splash?
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, all that file does is tell your box where the dns server is
<Azhi_Dahaka> but there's an USB camera icon on my desktop
<ubuntuEdgy> omit?
<CoOlGhOsT> wols_: sub attached?
<psusi> sidux: change the command line to say nosplash instead of splash
<VERTiG0> craigbass1976, "ping: unknown host www.google.com"
<Azhi_Dahaka> it just can't connect to it
<wols_> usb attached
<CoOlGhOsT> wols_: its a WD my book
<ikaruga> SteveBallmer: /home/uri/PDFs
<wols_> CoOlGhOsT: ok, ten it won't work. ask WD
<synoptic> hey all
<sidux> psusi:thx
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, then try it again
<novato_br> how can I get linux version with line command?
<CoOlGhOsT> wols_: why wont it work with a WD?
<phreekbird> hi guys, is there a way for me to install fiesty but with the edgy cdrom drivers ... for some reason when i install fiesty my cdrom dosnt work, when i install edgy it does, if i do a dist-upgrade in edgy to fiesty cdrom stops working
<jrib> novato_br: uname -r  or  lsb_release -a  depending on what you mean
<craigbass1976> novato_br, uname -a
<VERTiG0> craigbass1976, it's listing a LOT of errors
<SteveBallmer> ikaruga: I sould say read the documentation and make sure that path is included in the search. Also make sure Beagle is getting started from cron (if that is how it indexes.)
<novato_br> but i can GET on IRC with /exec
<novato_br> do you got it?
<sidux> psusi: his machine seems to have troubles with usb devices while booting (can't tell which). Strange, though.
<VERTiG0> craigbass1976, lots of "no such device" and whatnot
<Azhi_Dahaka> disconnected it and reconnected... konkeror error
<SteveBallmer> ikaruga: You don't really need Beagle though. The find command is great.
<predaeus> !cam | Azhi_Dahaka
<ubotu> Azhi_Dahaka: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<novato_br> !exec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<novato_br> !xchat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Azhi_Dahaka> digicam, not webcam
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, those are probably all of the other interfaces mentioned in your file
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, your /etc/network/interfaces
<malomalo> hello boys
<predaeus> Azhi_Dahaka, oh, sorry, didn't realize the cam command linked to webcams
<SteveBallmer> !rms
<ubotu> rms is Richard Matthew Stallman, founder of the GNU project. See !gnu and also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Stallman
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, when it's all done, try pinging google again
<SteveBallmer> Haha.
<mortuis99> what is a good development tool/language for someone to start to learn to develop apps for linux?
<ar3ac> mortuis99, www.python.org
<craigbass1976> Isn't SteveBallmer some sort of open source guru as well?   ;)
<ikaruga> SteveBallmer: don't take this personal ... but that's a lame answer.... the linux equivalent to a windows indexing service is one of the reasons I switched over.... if it doesn't work, then it's just one more reason to switch back
<VERTiG0> craigbass1976, again "ping: unknown host www.google.com"
<jrib> mortuis99: python is very powerful and also very good for beginners as well as experts
<phreekbird> hi guys, is there a way for me to install fiesty but with the edgy cdrom drivers ... for some reason when i install fiesty my cdrom dosnt work, when i install edgy it does, if i do a dist-upgrade in edgy to fiesty cdrom stops working
<SteveBallmer> modconfig: Python sucks, you want to learn C.
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, cat /etc/resolv.conf
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, and also do an ifconfig
<j-> I have a samsung monitor that supports multiple orientations (0, 90, 180); how can I enable this in X ?
<SteveBallmer> mortuis99: C is the best language for beginners.
<modconfig> SteveBallmer, umm, i do know C
<VERTiG0> craigbass1976, both done.
<Azhi_Dahaka> and the DigitalCamera howto is a Piece of Crap
<habeeb> Anyone here playing WoW with Wine?
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, What did they say?  cat reads a file.  Was there anything in your terminal when you catted the resolv.conf file?
<cdavis> what command can I use to find out what packge provides glibc.h ?
<jrib> cdavis: apt-file or packages.ubuntu.com
<VERTiG0> craigbass1976, cat came back with "192.168.1.1"  and that was it
<SteveBallmer> mortuis99: Once you have mastered pointers, arrays, functions, primitives, and linking in C, you will probably want to learn C++ because classes are useful.
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, And what was the output of ifconfig?
<SteveBallmer> Any good application that runs on Linux was written in C/C++.
<VERTiG0> craigbass1976, a lot of stuff.  about 20 lines worth.
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, go to rafb.net and make a paste, then come back here and paste the link
<VERTiG0> craigbass1976, 2 sections, split by a blank line, 1st section is "eth0" and the 2nd section is "lo"
<habeeb> SteveBallmer: or not.
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, Oh, yeah, you're not onlne with the box.  Forget it
<Azhi_Dahaka> "Downloading pictures from your digital camera is easy, if you have the right camera. If you do, just plug it in. Easy as that. After that a window comes up asking you whether you want to upload your pictures. Click upload and you're done!"
<mortuis99> ok i am looking at C and Python
<VERTiG0> yeah, heheh
<Azhi_Dahaka> that's the whole howto... how INSIGHTFUL!
<VERTiG0> craigbass1976, i can type it out if you like. shouldn't take a minute or more.
<SteveBallmer> mortuis99: Once you have mastered C/C++, other languages like Java will be easy to learn.
<jrib> Azhi_Dahaka: where does your camera get mounted to?
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, let me make a paste, and you tell me if it's anywhere close
<Azhi_Dahaka> it doesn't
<Azhi_Dahaka> it doesn't appear on df -h
<jrib> Azhi_Dahaka: didn't you say it showed up on your desktop?
<SteveBallmer> mortuis99: But whatever you do, avoid POS interpreted languages like Python.
<ls_> hello
<mortuis99> i know some java took classes in it in school
<Azhi_Dahaka> it's an icon, but konqueror doesn't load anything
<Kung|Foo> Anyone had any luck getting the Belkin F5D9050 usb wireless adapter to work?
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, http://rafb.net/p/bjQOUb60.html
<wols_> CoOlGhOsT: it won't work ovre usb
<SteveBallmer> mortuis99: Java isn't a very good language, it is like a crippled C++.
<Ayarcy> What's the best way to create custom .deb packages?
<jrib> Azhi_Dahaka: does "mount" show anything?
<mortuis99> i was just using it for web dev is all
<jrib> Ayarcy: help.ubuntu.com read the packaging guide
<Ayarcy> Thanks.
<ls_> guys I have problem with Gnome: it thorws error "Failed to execute dbus-launch to autolaunch D-Bus session" from gnome-settings-daemon
<infodroid> Ayarcy:also checkinstall for the lazy
<Azhi_Dahaka> the mounted fs
<ls_> i'm stuck with black screen and mouse pointer
<j-> ls_; I was getting a similar problem a while ago
<VERTiG0> craigbass1976, it look just like that, of course with different data transfer numbers and IP addresses and junk.
<VERTiG0> craigbass1976, but otherwise the same
<nullkuhl> guys plz help i have installed ubuntu and my sound card is working fine only that the laptop speakers arent very well  , 2speakers are working but no sound coming out from the sub woofer . i tried installed realtek driver from thier site but still no luck plz help ?
<ls_> how did u fix it?
<Azhi_Dahaka> but as i told you, the camera doesn't comes up with df
<Doctor_> hmmm, firefox isn't rendering pages
<SteveBallmer> mortuis99: Ken Thompson and Dennis Ritchie's The C Programming Language is the first thing you should read, no matter what language you decide learn.
<j-> ls_; did you try to manually start the daemon ?
<wols_> SteveBallmer: you do justive to your nick. you talks just as much BS as your namesake
<ls_> nope
<blazemonger> Microsoft Hit By U.S. DOT Ban On Windows Vista, Explorer 7, and Office 2007  i wonder if this is true
<jrib> Azhi_Dahaka: try to use my name or I'll miss what you say.  Paste the relevant line of output from "mount"
<ls_> let me try
<rambo3> !ot
<Azhi_Dahaka> jrib: there's no relevant line on mount
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ls_> what is the command for that daemon?
<SteveBallmer> wols_: Just saving people from wasting their time on limited languages like Python.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Azhi_Dahaka> that's whay i'm saying
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, Ok then, I wonder if there's either a bad port on your router, or the cable needs to be wiggled.  Before checking that, try ping 216.239.51.99
<jrib> Azhi_Dahaka: what did you mean by "the mounted fs"?
<Chore-Boy> well hey, im having this problem with installing diablo, i get the main program installed, but when i put the expansion disk in, i click the setup file (in wine) and it tells me to insert the expansion disk (the disk thats already in the cd-rom) any ideas anybody
<SteveBallmer> If you're going to waste time on a language that limits the potential of your work to that extent, you might as well learn mIRC script.
<VERTiG0> craigbass1976, 1st one came back, then 3 "destination unreachable," and its STILL going
<j-> ls_; "sudo dbus-launch",  I think
<ls_> lemme try
<rambo3> !ot | SteveBallmer
<ubotu> SteveBallmer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Azhi_Dahaka> df -h shows the mounted filesystems and its space usage
<Azhi_Dahaka> the camera doesn't shows up mounted
<wols_> SteveBallmer: I'm sure you can tell me how python is limited
<ericG> installed Wine (added repository and list, did an "update" and sudo get-apt install... verified at 0.9.39.. but as it was installing kept kicking out permission errors on directory permissions
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, so you're just not getting out at all.  Is your router lit up showing that there's a computer plugged into whatever port the ubuntu box is on?
<VERTiG0> craigbass1976: hasn't stopped taking in stuff.  lots of lines that say "warning, time of day goes back (-204795641us), taking countermeasures."
<ProN00b> how can i turn my screen off after one minute of idle time ?
<SteveBallmer> wols_: Try writing some kernel modules in Python sometime and tell me what you think.
<VERTiG0> yes craigbass1976, it is lit up
<jrib> Azhi_Dahaka: prefix what you say with my name please... What camera?  What does dmesg say when you plug in the camera?
<ericG> synaptic package manager verifies it's installed and at .39
<VERTiG0> it's the only one that isn't flashing though
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, what the...
<ProN00b> how can i turn my screen off after one minute of idle time, so its really off and not just blank ?
<wols_> SteveBallmer: try write a rapid prototype one time in C and do likewise. or a fast shell script
<VERTiG0> craigbass1976, hah, yeah.  if you're stumped, i'm completely off of it here :)
<predaeus> !repeat | ProN00b
<ubotu> ProN00b: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jrib> SteveBallmer: lets move the language debate to #ubuntu-offtopic, I think mortuis got his answer already
<ProN00b> predaeus, hey, i added something to my question
<mortuis99> and is now really confused
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, If you want to leave and come back, try unplugging the windows line (just on the computer end) and plug that into the ubuntu box, then try pinging again
<SteveBallmer> wols_: I have no proble writing prototypes in C.
<VERTiG0> I will try that.
<VERTiG0> brb.
<wols_> SteveBallmer: or a web app
<predaeus> ProN00b, sorry, my fault.
<Azhi_Dahaka> jrib: how can i know what's the relevant message on dmesg?
<SteveBallmer> wols_: I have done that too. (But I don't use cgi).
<Azhi_Dahaka> the camera is a kodak easyshare c533
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, It's just hard; I have an infant who just went to sleep, but a toddler whose favorite thing to do is run around and be loud
<jrib> Azhi_Dahaka: type dmesg right before plugging it in and then right after plugging it in and look for what is different at the end
<Azhi_Dahaka> nothing
<cilugnedon> Hello @all. I'm looking for a software where I can make a picture show from my photos as mpg. Can anybody recommend something besides mencoder?
<Kung|Foo> I take it no one has had luck with the Belkin F5D9050 Wireless USB adapter?
<schidamb> Hi I'm unable to delete a file
<jrib> Azhi_Dahaka: some cameras need you to press a button telling them to act as a storage device, does yours show anything on its screen when you plug it in?
<schidamb> not sure how the file permission got into the mode of
<jrib> schidamb: what file?
<ls_> j-, it does not work :(
<genghis_> Hello!  I tried mounting a new HDD by following the instructions at http://daryl.learnhouston.com/2006/05/03/adding-a-hard-drive-to-a-ubuntu-linux-box/ but it didn't come back on reboot.  Can anyone help me figure this out?
<SteveBallmer> Writing web apps in C (I actually use C++ for that) isn't bad at all, as long as you use something like fastcgi.
<floriakir> is there a TagRunner-like program for linux that automatically adds the right id3-tags to audio-files? i tried TagRunner using wine but it doesn't work...
<jrib> genghis_: what filesystem?
<RHLinuxGUY> schidamb: do you know how to work a terminal?
<Azhi_Dahaka> my camera works fine when connecting it on windows, jrib
<genghis_> jrib: how can i tell?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<wols_> Kung|Foo: have you googled?
<Azhi_Dahaka> it just get recognized and works
<schidamb> when I did ls -l the file permission says
<Kung|Foo> wols_: Many times..
<schidamb> ?r--rws--T 58 2268 1114767476 121 1970-03-23 14:06
<Azhi_Dahaka> no need to push any weird buttons or condigurations, jrib
<madhatter349> hey
<SteveBallmer> Err, accidentally parted.
<FFForever> is there a nice terminal irc client?"
<floriakir> is there a TagRunner-like program for linux that automatically adds the right id3-tags to audio-files? i tried TagRunner using wine but it doesn't work...
<genghis_> ext3 was what I tried to mount it as
<ProN00b> SteveBallmer, thought about implementing them in the webserver ? would provide quite a speedgain; lighttpd might be a good architecture to start on
<jrib> genghis_: what did you format it as?  Does it have any data on it?
<wols_> Kung|Foo: and what drivers have you found you could try?
<madhatter349> i cant see the start menu or what evr it called now
<redbox> FFForever: irssi
<SteveBallmer> Accidently. :\
<wols_> FFForever: irssi
<RHLinuxGUY> FFForever: bitchX
<genghis_> yeah it has data on it I now need to keep.  I put it there before I rebooted
<ls_> anyone experienced with "Failed to execute dbus-launch to autolaunch D-Bus session" I got this error on gnome session start from gnome-settings deamon
<FFForever> are u going 2 sue us mr ballmer? lol
<madhatter349> my desktop isnt showing the aplication launcher
<genghis_> it worked fine b4 i rebooted
<predaeus> !repeat | floriakir
<ubotu> floriakir: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<shoot^> guys, what is the drill for reporting bugs in ubuntu?
<jrib> schidamb: umm it has no name?
<madhatter349> what should i do
<jrib> !fstab > genghis_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<j-> ls_; try sudo dbus-daemon --system
<FFForever> is ms going 2 sue me for using linux?
<ericG> Is there no WINE channel?
<wols_> Kung|Foo: well?
<jrib> !offtopic | FFForever
<ubotu> FFForever: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jrib> ericG: #winehq
<ericG> thanks
<FFForever> that is related to ubuntu though.....
<ls_> j-, but I wonder why I got this error and how to solve it :/
<Kung|Foo> wols_: Well I found info about the ndiswrapper and using the .inf file from the belkin cd.. but it doesn't seem to install the driver.
<SteveBallmer> ProN00b: I like lighthttpd quite well. I've also worked on my own httpd in C.
* SteveBallmer will stop talking about C/C++ now
<lmvhl> can some1 link me to a site with dual boot directions (winxp)?
<Azhi_Dahaka> jrib: http://www.pastebin.ca/575105
<jrib> SteveBallmer: I'm going to ban you if you continue
<madhatter349> i dont see the launcher anymore
<wols_> Kung|Foo: I did one search and found it on the first page of google reuslts. I doubt you have searched
<ProN00b> SteveBallmer, uuh, making your own is hard
<bronze-> Anyone know where I can get a room in a decent teamspeak server?
<ProN00b> SteveBallmer, well, a complete implementation is
<wols_> Kung|Foo: http://www.google.de/search?q=Linux+F5D9050+belkin&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<Kung|Foo> wols_: I have probably been on the same page..
<wols_> Kung|Foo: what does lsusb say
<jrib> Azhi_Dahaka: nothing new shows up with 'sudo fdisk -l'?
<SteveBallmer> Not really that hard IMO.
* SteveBallmer is leaving now
<predaeus> bronze-, just browser servers inside teamspeak
<madhatter349> anybody
<julle_> Does TightVNC come with a server aswell as a viewer?
<Kung|Foo> wols_: Ok, for one it's in dutch, and the first result is on a french forum
<Azhi_Dahaka> jrib: nope
<wols_> Kung|Foo: it's not dutch. but you can see the search terms. enter it in your google
<wols_> and I asked you something
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, How's it coming?
<jrib> Azhi_Dahaka: well, I've found your solution in spanish I think... help me translate http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/33043
<madhatter349> could somebody please help me my desktop doesnt seem to contain the startmenu and the way to switch between desktops
<Azhi_Dahaka> no need to... native spanish speaker :)
<LinAsH> madhatter349, gnome, xfce, kde?
<jrib> Azhi_Dahaka: even better then, hope that helps
<madhatter349> xfce
<habeeb> Anyone here playing WoW with Wine?
<schidamb> jrib this is my own file
<schidamb> it's name interceptor
<schidamb> I downloaded it from a website
<madhatter349> LinAsh xfce
<schidamb> when the file is downloaded
<jrib> !enter | schidamb
<shoot^> guys, i installed feisty on my laptop earlier, now it is refusing to boot past POST, wont load from CD or HDD, or even allow me into the BIOS. This bloke had a similar problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=473543&page=2 ...any ideas, or is my laptop bricked?
<ubotu> schidamb: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<schidamb> oops, sorry
<jrib> schidamb: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<schidamb> ok
<LinAsH> madhatter349, you need to install xubuntu-default-settings
<Chore-Boy> ok, my cdrom wont stop spinning, its not mounted, and the activity light is on....
<madhatter349> <LinAsH> i had it then i restarted and it woesnt there
<Kung|Foo> wols_: I have not gotten the same results after many google searches, there seems to be a solution on one of the pages (Not the first as you said, since it was in french) that I will try that I haven't found yet. I definitely don't appreciate your attitude and assumption that I in fact did not google search this issue, but thanks anyway.
<LinAsH> madhatter349, try to remove .config/xfce4 and restart your session
<wols_> Kung|Foo: will you answer my question, yes or no?
<Kung|Foo> wols_: What was your question?
<madhatter349> thanks ill try
<citiskyline_> Hi. What do I need to install to play DVD's on my machine?
<Emperor_Norton> Don't suppose there is a gdesklet for amarok?
<wols_> Kung|Foo: scroll back
<genii> julle_: To answer your query tightvnc comes with a server, commandline name is vncserver. Package is tightvncserver or xtightvncserver depending on what implementation you want
<wols_> 23:13 < wols_> Kung|Foo: what does lsusb say
<madhatter349> how do i remove it
<wols_> madhatter349: man rm
<julle_> genii, does that work on WinXP aswell?
<genghis_> jrib: I try mounting my disk manually, but it says the drive (/dev/sdb1) doesn't exist, yet /dev/sdb1 does show up when i use fdisk -l  (I'm also browsing TuxFiles, thanks for the resource)
<LinAsH> madhatter349, rm -R .config/xfce4
<citiskyline_> What do I need to install to play DVD's?
<Kung|Foo> wols_: I don't see anything anywhere about an lsusb
<jrib> genghis_: can you paste the complete command you are using and the error output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org ?
<Azhi_Dahaka> jrib: no luck... fspot didn't worked
<genghis_> jrib: i'll try
<predaeus> !dvd | citiskyline_
<ubotu> citiskyline_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<genii> julle_: Since vnc is platform independantyes. Tho the executable on XP may be somewhat different
<Emperor_Norton> Don't suppose there is a gdesklet for amarok? anyone?
<julle_> genii, okey thx
<citiskyline_> predaeus, thanks
<genghis_> jrib: what syntax is terminal?  bash?
<wols_> Kung|Foo: apt-cache show usbutils
<genii> julle_:  You may also be interested in looking at X forwarding in combination with XMing or FreeNX
<jrib> genghis_: that doesn't matter
<madhatter349> k
<julle_> genii, ok great, thank you once again!
<genii> julle_: np
<Kung|Foo> wols_: If you're asking to run a command on my linux box that will be impossible seeing as how I am at work and my box is at home.
<genghis_> jrib: it's pasted
<jrib> genghis_: url?
<cormarrr> How do I empty my trash?
<genghis_> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26163/
<ChiefT> having a problem with dhcpd3 - system log shows dhcp offers going out, but a packet capture doesn't...?
<wols_> Kung|Foo: so what dirvre did you find with your new google search?
<VERTiG0> uh oh, where did craigbass1976 go?  :(
<LinAsH> cormarrr, you can only do that on Wednesday ;)
<Kung|Foo> wols_: And if I were on my computer at home running linux, how would I be on the internet chatting in here if I can't get my wireless adapter running?
<cormarrr> LinAsH, curses! lol, no really, how can I do it?
<wols_> Kung|Foo: wired networking for example. 2nd computer, etc
<LinAsH> cormarrr, right click on bottom right applet
<wols_> Kung|Foo: can you please answer my question?
<Kung|Foo> wols_: And if you have one computer?
<citiskyline_> predaeus, libdvdread3 doesn't exist
<citiskyline_> predaeus, is there another way to activate dvd playback?
<wols_> reboot to ubuntu, check, come back with windows
<cormarrr> LinAsH, Ah, you mean on the trash can icon?  Thanks!
<wols_> !dvd | citiskyline_
<ubotu> citiskyline_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jrib> genghis_: what does your fstab look like?
<citiskyline_> wols_ thanks
<predaeus> citiskyline_, if you are on feist you might have to enable extra repositories, i can find it here
<Sharalynn> hola
<genghis_> jrib should i paste that too?
<phreekbird>  is there a way for me to install fiesty but with the edgy cdrom drivers ... for some reason when i install fiesty my cdrom dosnt work, when i install edgy it does, if i do a dist-upgrade in edgy to fiesty cdrom stops working
<jrib> genghis_: yeah
<citiskyline_> predaeus, i'm using 6.10
<citiskyline_> predaeus, live cd
<Sharalynn> Hello all
<Kung|Foo> wols_: It seems that someone has found a driver from serialmonkey.com that works, to answer your question
<madhatter349_> linash it didnt work
* Sharalynn notes that there are a lot of people here
<wols_> Kung|Foo: ok, just checking. yes ralink should work
<genghis_> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26164/
<stevej> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<predaeus> citiskyline_, it's in the repositories
<jrib> genghis_: ls /dev/sdb1    returns an error?
<madhatter349_> i tried rm but didnt seem to help
<citiskyline_> predaeus, I'm still a beginner - where are the repositories?
<genghis_> jrib: one moment, i'll try it
<citiskyline_> predaeus, I tried synaptic
<LinAsH> madhatter349, maybe you need to logout from xfce before removing the .config/xfce4 since it maybe automatically saved at logout
<predaeus> citiskyline_, enable all repositories in synaptic and press the update button then search again
<citiskyline_> ok
<genghis_> jrib: it says no such file or directory when I try ls /dev/sdb1
<predaeus> citiskyline_, Settings/Repositories/   then hit reload on the main window
<ubuntuEdgy> im trying to eject my cd tray and it keeps saying it cant mount it,
<wols_> genghis_: fdisk -l
<puff> Looking for a little help with amarok and my nano.  When I plug my nano in, the Amarok logo displays for a second; when I start amarok up, the upper-left corner says "iPod (mounted at /media/ipod)" but from the shell I can't see a /media/ipod, and when I click on "Connect", I get "Media Device: no iPod found"
<wols_> ubuntuEdgy: mount or unmount it?
<ubuntuEdgy> some thing strange happend before (it opend by its self)
<mk_> m
<lenny64600> in #ubuntu-fr
<ubuntuEdgy> wols open it
<jrib> wols_: he has it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26163/ , doesn't make sense to me
<genghis_> wols_: I already pasted the results of fdisk -l at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26163/
<ubuntuEdgy> eject the cd tray
<genghis_> wols_: sorry :)
<Ta1> How do I make a folder link to a cdrom device?
<Ind[y] > My wireless network has a password. I gave it once for being connected, and the Keyring Manager asked me to create a password. I did so, but everytime I turn on my pc and it tries to connect, the Keyring Manager asks me for the password because it says the keyring is locked. How can I set it not to ask for password but to connect automatically?
<phreekbird> if anyone is willing to help me out then send me a tell ... im tired of spamming sendiing the same exact question over and over and for what? coase fiesty dosnt have cdrom drivers the edgy dose! .... screw this im back to windblows
<ubuntuEdgy> Ta1: ln -s folder cd drive
<wols_> cdgedo you have a /dev/.static/dev? with a sdb1 in there?
<ubuntuEdgy> that wasnt very clear ...............
<wols_> doh:
<wols_> genghis_: ^^
<wols_> genghis_: if you do have it, mount it manually just for kicks
<genghis_> wols_: when I did that it claimed the device didn't exist
<tonio_> hi here
<genghis_> wols_: even though it shows up on my fdisk -l list
<BTB_Johan> anyone know of a good harddrive resource monitor?
<SkippySkip1234> Hello Ubuntu Fans!
<tonio_> i have some trouble with flash.......
<tonio_> hi SkippySkip1234
<ubuntuEdgy> hi skip
<wols_> genghis_: does your kernel know about dbg?
<wols_> *sdb
<wols_> genghis_: use dmesg or kern.log to check
<jrib> genghis_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=132094 is someone with a similar issue
<tonio_> i cannot find any flshplayer for mozilla with 64bits system
<ubuntuEdgy> im trying to aject a cd and i get Unable to mount media.
<tonio_> any idea ?
<wols_> tonio_: cause it does not exist. blame adobe
<predaeus> BTB_Johan, the system monitor thingy in GNOME can tell you available space
<wols_> *daobe
<genghis_> wols_: just type dmseg in terminal?
<wols_> dmesg |grep sdb
<tonio_> wols_, and what can i do ? no plash at all ?
<wols_> tonio_: workarounds with 32bit flash
<BTB_Johan> I want disk usage KiB / s read and write and that kind of stuff
<wols_> chroot, special pluginswrappers, etc
<_Johny> j #ubuntu-pl
<jrib> tonio_: http://www.janvitus.netsons.org/2007/01/15/nspluginwrapper-adobe-flash-player/
<wols_> in short: a mess
<tonio_> ok, how to force it to install ? i'm not familliar with linux..... i use irix.
<genghis_> wols_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26165/
<Ind[y] > My wireless network has a password. I gave it once for being connected, and the Keyring Manager asked me to create a password. I did so, but everytime I turn on my pc and it tries to connect, the Keyring Manager asks me for the password because it says the keyring is locked. How can I set it not to ask for password but to connect automatically? Thanks in advance.
<SkippySkip1234> I've been using Ubuntu for a few months and have had minimal frustrations, but my Windows partition is messed up.  I have some programs (Napster, etc.) that I would still like to use and I am wondering if you know of any how-to's on re-installing Windows with GRUB in place
<wols_> genghis_: your hdd or its cable or your hdd controler are dead
<genghis_> jrib: i'm running fiesty not breezy, but I'll keep reading. Thx btw
<genghis_> wols_: why did it work before then?
<kdubois> !grub Ind[y] 
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub ind[y]  - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ind[y] > kdubois: ?
<kdubois> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Nicke_> Ind[y] : Is the password for your keyring the same as the password you use to login with?
<LinAsH> Ind[y] , the only way to do that was to type a blank password for the keyring manager
<wols_> genghis_: on the very off chance it's a software glitch: turn off your PC totally and poewr it back on. if you still ahve those problems: hardware checking time
<Ind[y] > Nicke_: no
<unagi> !wireless mouse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireless mouse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> phreekbird: maybe you can use the edgy kernel after the upgrade? keep in mind that in feisty new drivers are used to handle pata ide devices and that disks now appear as /dev/sd** and atapi devices (like cdroms and burners) appear as /dev/sdc* so maybe you have to reconfigure some apps
<Ind[y] > LinAsH: oh, ok.
<Nicke_> LinAsH: I think it's possible to do if the keyring password matches the login password, but it may need some fiddling with pam
<genghis_> wols_: are you sure I edited fstab properly?  I usually find things like this are my own fault......
<wols_> unagi: wireless mice are usually nothing different from rodents with a tail
<erUSUL> phreekbird: also you may want to report the issue as a bug/regression on launchpad
<LinAsH> Nicke_, it doesn't
<erUSUL> !bugs | phreekbird
<unagi> thats cool
<ubotu> phreekbird: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<unagi> but i need to figure out how to get mine to work
<wols_> genghis_: these errors have nothing to do with fstabe. it's hdd sense errors
<unagi> i did it before but i added an extra quote and locked out my X server
<unagi> that was scary
<unagi> lol
<citiskyline_> Hi. I need help - I get three errors when  trying to gcc a hello world c program.
<bronze-> OMG! How does teamspeak work? Can't do ANYTHING!!
<smoopuppy2> anyone ever setup AT7T Global Network Client?
<Nicke_> LinAsH: ok, I don't remember how I did it now anyways
<tonio_> wols_,  impossible to find the  nspluginwrapper package....
<Gerrit> citiskyline_: Then there are probably between one and three mistakes in the program.
<genghis_> wols_: okay... you've got a point..  I'll try some more hardware related stuff.  (and jrib, i'll bookmark that thread, thanks!)
<genghis_> later folks
<smoopuppy2> I have swithced over my laptop from windoze xp and need to get my vpn connection going on ubuntu
<wols_> tonio_: I didn't tell you about that package
<jrib> citiskyline_: pastebin the errors.   Have you installed build-essential?
<smoopuppy2> how do I make kismet work?
<citiskyline_> Gerrit, what mistakes do you see here:   #include <stdio.h> int main(){printf("Hello world!");getchar();return 0;}
<citiskyline_> jrib, what is build-essential
<smoopuppy2> i have installed it 19 times and i cant get it to work
<bbhrawks> Welcome to another edition of the internets. :)
<jrib> citiskyline_: the package that contains the essential programs you need to build stuff
<Gerrit> citiskyline_: I'm not sure, I'm not a programmer.
<citiskyline_> Gerrit, o. ok sorry
<bbhrawks> smoopuppy2>  What can't you get to work? :O
<Gerrit> It seems alright to me. Shouldn't there be a newline after the include-statement?
<citiskyline_> jrib, ok. thanks
<_`XeOn_> wheres the beryl support channel?
<erUSUL> !effects > _`XeOn_
<OsbO> ood (n=blood@d206-75-77-156.abhsia.telus.net) joined
<OsbO> [22:38]  *** Emperor_Norton quit (Remote closed the connection)
<OsbO> [22:38]  <citiskyline_> Gerrit, o. ok sorry
<OsbO> [22:38]  <bbhrawks> smoopuppy2>  What can't you get to work? :O
<OsbO> [22:38]  <Gerrit> It seems alright to me. Shouldn't there be a newline after the include-statement?
<OsbO> [22:38]  <citiskyline_> jrib, ok. thanks
<OsbO> [22:38]  <_`XeOn_> wheres the
<OsbO> ood (n=blood@d206-75-77-156.abhsia.telus.net) joined
<OsbO> [22:38]  *** Emperor_Norton quit (Remote closed the connection)
<OsbO> [22:38]  <citiskyline_> Gerrit, o. ok sorry
<OsbO> [22:38]  <bbhrawks> smoopuppy2>  What can't you get to work? :O
<jrib> OsbO: what are you doing?
<OsbO> [22:38]  <Gerrit> It seems alright to me. Shouldn't there be a newline after the include-statement?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<J-_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Sorinello> OWNAGE
<DV01> where?
<OsbO> soz guys. not used to this new IRC client I am using
<SkippySkip1234> I've been using Ubuntu for a few months and have had minimal frustrations, but my Windows partition is messed up.  I have some programs (Napster, etc.) that I would still like to use and I am wondering if you know of any how-to's on re-installing Windows without harming GRUB/Ubuntu
<robdeman> hi all
<wlfR> how do I get the album art cover to work?
<wlfR> in rythmbox
<SkippySkip1234> hi robderman
<robdeman> all of a sudden MySQL server fails to start... where can I check log files and stuff? Im n Fiesty
<wols_> SkippySkip1234: not possible. grub will always be harmed
<wols_> grub | SkippySkip1234
<wols_> !grub | SkippySkip1234
<ubotu> SkippySkip1234: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<citiskyline_> jrib, THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! ;-)
<SkippySkip1234> figures, stupid MS.  Thanks wols
<arreola> I need help deleting Skype 1.4 from Feisty.
<Boris__> What's the point of easter eggs in Ubuntu?
<ubuntuEdgy> what tool can i use to make a dvd that can be watch on a dvd player ? the file is in mpg format.
<Gerrit>  !easter eggs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easter eggs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LinAsH> wlfR, Edtit/Plugins/Cover art
<Boris__> Gerrit: I don't get why they include them.
<wlfR> LinAsH, I can't configure it but it's "ticked"
<ubuntuEdgy> Boris__: where you get that name from ?
<Boris__> ubuntuEdgy: what name?
<ubuntuEdgy> Boris__:
<LinAsH> wlfR, and it doesn't work?
<arreola> can someone help me delete Skype ?
<Boris__> ubuntuEdgy: It's a name, and I inserted 2 underscores since it existed.
<smoopuppy2> I found an easy way to get a sprint or verizion evdo card working with ubuntu
<smoopuppy2> if anyone is interested let me know
<wlfR> LinAsH, nope, and I truly don't know why
<ubuntuEdgy> "i dont like it"
<jrib> smoopuppy2: best to add that kind of info at wiki.ubuntu.com
<LinAsH> wlfR, normally it should fecth cover from amazon
<smoopuppy2> willdo
<wlfR> LinAsH, can you configure your setting with it?
<sidux> arreola:http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/ ?
<LinAsH> wlfR, no
<darek> hallo
<Gerrit> Boris__: I don't know any.
<Gerrit> Boris__: I'm not aware of any easter eggs.
<joe4444> i just tried to install Feisty and everything seemed to work until the installation was done and i rebooted... i kept getting "Error 15: File not found" so now i'm on the live cd trying to figure out what went wrong...
<joe4444> i mounted /dev/sda1 and it looks ok, although i'm not really sure what i should be looking for
<Ayarcy> joe4444: Last time that happened to me, it was the grub configuration.
<arreola> sidux: thanks - i'll look into the link
<Ayarcy> joe4444: I had to change the default hd(0,0) to hd(0,2) for mine.
<joe4444> Ayarcy: can i check that now or do i need to reboot and enter grub?
<tonio_> nspluginwrapper: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so is not a valid NPAPI plugin
<tonio_> any idea ?
<phreekbird> is there a way for me to install fiesty but with the edgy cdrom drivers ... for some reason when i install fiesty my cdrom dosnt work, when i install edgy it does, if i do a dist-upgrade in edgy to fiesty cdrom stops working
<sidux> arreola: basically sudo apt-get remove <packagename> should do the trick
<Ayarcy> joe4444: No, don't reboot.  Look in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jrib> tonio_: worked fine if I put it in ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<erUSUL> phreekbird: have you see my msgs?
<wlfR> LinAsH, so strange that it dosen't fetch then, because everything else seems to work and the CD i have in the cd slot now is Queen should be found
<sidux> arreola: sudo apt-get remove --purge <packagename> should remove it completely
<Ayarcy> joe4444: Looks like they're of the form "(hd0,0)", which is a little different than what I said.
<tonio_> ok jrib
<LinAsH> wlfR, I think it worked only with tagged mp3/ogg/wma
<Ind[y] > Each time I login to Skype, the contact echo123 gets added to my contact list. I remove it, but the next time it is there again. How can I stop this?
<joe4444> Ayarcy: this could be the problem... there is no /boot/grub/
<phreekbird> erUSUL: nope sure havn't
<wlfR> but if I copy the cd to the computer should it be tagged right LinAsH
<bbhrawks> Ind[y] >  Isn't that a Skype test bot?
<wlfR> and then should it fetch the a-art
<Ayarcy> joe4444: Did you create a separate /boot partition?
<erUSUL> phreekbird: maybe you can use the edgy kernel after the upgrade? keep in mind that in feisty new drivers are used to handle pata ide devices and that disks now appear as /dev/sd** and atapi devices (like cdroms and burners) appear as /dev/sdc* so maybe you have to reconfigure some apps
<erUSUL> phreekbird: also you may want to report the issue as a bug/regression on launchpad
<ballu19> hi, how can i map the middle mouse click on a keyboard ?
<erUSUL> !bugs > phreekbird
<Ayarcy> joe4444: Or maybe use a default partition scheme that made one for you?
<bronze-> How do I get sound in counter-strike?
<Ind[y] > bbhrawks: yes, but it gets added automatically each time, even when I tested with it and removed it
<dromer> aaarg, still having massive problems with nvidia twinview, I have a 6200 with crt, dvi and s-video outputs, and crt's on the ctr and dvi outputs (with a standard converter), currently standard xorg.conf with DynamicTwinView = True does recognside the screen on the DVI output properly, it just can't output anything to the screen
<arreola> sidux: thanks - the i went to the synaptic package manager
<bbhrawks> Ind[y] >  I've never had that issue before.  Have you checked in with the Skype folk?
<blinx> where I can get the latest beta or alpha?
<Ind[y] > bbhrawks: where can I find them?
<joe4444> Ayarcy: i already had Edgy installed, so i just booted the Feisty live cd and installed from there, choosing to reformat the whole /dev/sda1 drive (guided) ...it never prompted me for /boot/ or anything related to grub
<arreola> sidux: marked it for complete removal - that did the trick. thanks again, for the help.
<Ayarcy> joe4444: You can try looking in /etc/fstab on your mounted /dev/sda1 to see if there's a /boot partition, and if so, what partition it is.
<citiskyline_> hi - how can I keep files from the currently installed os while isntalling ubuntu on the whole hd?
<LinAsH> wlfR, check if the library registers correctly your files
<tonio_> jrib, doesn't work
<leonidas> hello all
<jrib> tonio_: what error do you get
<yaddayadda-> what commands should I use for diagnostics: my 6.06 LTS server just went off the network - no ping, no open port at all - but I'm still logged in via ssh and that connection is alive!
<wlfR> LinAsH, please explain, I'm kind of new to this system as the most of everyone else
<citiskyline_> or is it not possible?
<omha> blinx, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/tribe1 BUT it's not recommanded, theres 30+- updates a day that probably will crash your machine
<Ayarcy> yaddayadda-: Try /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<citiskyline_> or is it?
<Ayarcy> yaddayadda-: Does it say it restarts the service?
<yaddayadda-> ayarcy: the problem is, samba etc are dead
<yaddayadda-> if I kill ssh I probably won't be able to reconnect
<mezziah> ok i know this is not the right place, but does anyone know how to sort the /list output by the amount of users logged in in those channels?
<bbhrawks> Ind[y] >  I looked around, not finding anything here, either.
<tonio_> jrib, tonio@tonio-desktop:~/.mozilla/firefox/plugins$ nspluginwrapper -i home/tonio/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<citiskyline_> is it possible to keep old files on the hd before installing ubuntu?
<tonio_> nspluginwrapper: home/tonio/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so is not a valid NPAPI plugin
<Ind[y] > :/
<Ind[y] > ok
<Ayarcy> yaddayadda-: I had an LTS server do the same thing to me -- I found it today.  I had to reinstall openssh-server.  No idea why, other than that /usr/sbin/sshd was gone.
<joe4444> Ayarcy: there's no /boot/ in either my backup /etc/fstab (Edgy) or the the new /etc/fstab (Feisty) ...the only difference is the new one for Feisty refers to my SATA DVD drive as /dev/scd0 whereas the backup refers to it as /dev/hda
<yaddayadda-> ayarcy: trying now...
<mezziah> citiskyline_: yes, except the partition you wish to install ubuntu on
<joe4444> ...also the backup fstab includes a line to mount my 2nd hard drive (IDE)
<LinAsH> wlfR, go to Music/Import Folder and choose your music folder, then also check Edit/Preference/Music tab and set the library to your music folder
<citiskyline_> mezziah, what do you mean?\
<citiskyline_> mezziah, so there's no backup option if I want to erase the entire drive (no partitions)
<citiskyline_> ?
<mezziah> citiskyline_: of course you can, you can still login with windows or a linux live cd
<joe4444> Ayarcy: should i just reinstall from the livecd and choose the manual formatting option?
<tck> Is there anyway to change the creation time of a file (or even find out when it was created NOT last accessed/modified)
<yaddayadda-> ayarcy: my ssh connection is still alive, the service restarted fine, but there is still no way to connect to the server: no ping comes back, no port is open, no new ssh connection
<Ayarcy> joe4444: Hmm..  That shouldn't make a difference.  There's got to be a /boot in there somewhere, I'd think.  Can you mount all your drives, updatedb, and then locate menu.lst?
<mezziah> and rescue your files from there
<tonio_> jrib, any idea ?
<andre_choy> wsa
<andre_choy> wasa
<doctordoog> I installed ubuntu server edition, and whenever I try to install with apt-get it requests for the install CD to be in, but it still downloads from the internet
<andre_choy> hi
<jrib> tonio_: what happens if you just run:  nspluginwrapper -a -i -v      without any additional arguments?
<andre_choy> helo
<jrib> andre_choy: stop
<mezziah> man it's fast as hell here
<droptek> I am having problems playing DVD's with Totem Video Player, even after installing libdvdcss2_1.2.9-1plf3_i386.deb
<Ayarcy> yaddayadda-: Have you changed any settings since you made the existing SSH connection?"
<doctordoog> would this be some line in the file where it's saying to look in the CD before the internet?
<wlfR> LinAsH, that's the same folder!
<LinAsH> Doctor_, remove the cd entry from /etc/apt/source.list
<mezziah> citiskyline_: i guess you have more partitions than only the one you want to install ubuntu on, no?
<tck> doctordoog, edit /etc/apt/sources/list and # out the deb-cdrom option, then try apt-get update
<jrib> droptek: tell the channel exactly what problems you are having
<citiskyline_> mezziah, yeah... i'll quit the live cd and backup.
<mezziah> would be a good idea
<LinAsH> wlfR, so does your music files appear in the library with the correct tags?
<tck> doctordoog, /etc/apt/sources.list
<droptek> Totem tells me that it can not play the dvd, to install the correct codec then restart
<tonio_> *** NSPlugin Viewer *** preloader not found
<tonio_> *** NSPlugin Viewer *** preloader not found
<tonio_> *** NSPlugin Viewer *** preloader not found
<tonio_> *** NSPlugin Viewer *** preloader not found
<citiskyline_> is it possible to browse the existing hard drive from live cd?
<tonio_> jrib, tht'as all....
<tck> citiskyline_, yes
<mezziah> yes, it's possible
<erUSUL> citiskyline_: yes, just mount the partitions you want to access
<erUSUL> !mount | citiskyline_
<ubotu> citiskyline_: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<jrib> !paste | tonio_
<ubotu> tonio_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<citiskyline_> erUSUL, how would I do that?
<doctordoog> thanks, tck
<jrib> tonio_: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<tonio_> ok jrib
<tck> citiskyline_, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_Mount_Windows_Partitions
<citiskyline_> tck, it's a Fedora partition
<joe4444> Ayarcy: i'm an idiot... i was looking for /boot/grub/ instead of /home/ubuntu/sda1/boot/grub/
<tck> citiskyline_, ohh
<erUSUL> citiskyline_: sudo mount -t <fstype> /dev/<partition_device> /mount/point (in livecd usually /mnt/)
<droptek> it acutally calls them plugins not codecs..
<citiskyline_> erUSUL, what would I fill in for fstype and partition_device?
<tck> citiskyline_, it should really automount them,
<joe4444> Ayarcy: menu.lst has hd(1,0) ...my hdd configuration is 1 ide and 1 sata drive, with Feisty installed on the sata drive, so would that be hd(2,0) instead?
<tck> citiskyline_, -t ext2/3
<tck> you can even leave that out afaik
<mezziah> citiskyline_: regarding the partition device we only can guess, it's different on each system, but fstype is usually ext3
#ubuntu 2007-06-19
<mezziah> if the default filesystem on fedora is not ext3, someone may correct me
<citiskyline_> mezziah, how would I geet the partition_device?
<Ayarcy> joe4444: Do you have a backup of the Edgy version of the menu.lst file (like you did for /etc/fstab)?  That'd be an easy way to tell.
<Bassetts> does anyone know how I can remove the hidden partition on my HDD that is not in fstab from Places>Computer
<LinAsH> mezziah, it is
<mezziah> citiskyline_: if i know.. you can try /dev/hda1/2/3,..
<citiskyline_> ok
<joe4444> Ayarcy: no, i didn't back up that file :(  would (sd1,0) be a valid option?
<erUSUL> citiskyline_: it depends :) if you are triying to access an ubuntu partition fstype is ext3 (vfat is for fat32 and ntfs for winXP) partition_device is in feisty something like /dev/sda3 or the like
<tck> Bassetts, what does mount say, anything showing?
<Ayarcy> joe4444: Here's what I suggest.  Listen closely, then reboot.
<joe4444> Ayarcy: i think the install of Edgy was smooth b/c i didn't install the IDE hard drive until after installing Edgy
<joe4444> k
<Bassetts> tck, it is not mounted, it has no mount point, it shows up in Places>Computer as unmounted and if i try and open it i have to enter my pass
<Ayarcy> joe4444: When you get the failure, type "e".  That'll let you edit the grub commands you're using to boot.
<Ta1> Anybody know how to setup a game controller in Wine?
<tck> Bassetts, what type of partition is it, ext3? ntfs? was it mounted before?
<Ayarcy> joe4444: The first one is probably the "(hd1,0)" line.  Use "e" again to edit that line.
<tobias> Hi.
<Bassetts> tck, it is ntfs
<Ayarcy> joe4444: Then you can backspace over parts of the line and tab-complete the possible correct answers.
<tck> Bassetts, you want to delete it altogether?
<Bassetts> tck, since install it has had no mount point as i do not want it to show
<Bassetts> tck, no it is my recovery partition
<tobias> My user can't acess the partition sda03/ hence the user root only has the rights to it. What should I do?
<Ayarcy> joe4444: You should be able to tab-complete for both numbers.  There should be only a small number of combinations to try.
<tobias> sda3*
<tck> Bassetts, thought so, dell or ibm have that
<Ayarcy> joe4444: And if one fails, you can always use the "e" commands again to try something else.
<joe4444> Ayarcy: so if i change that line from (hd1,0) to (hd,0) then try tab-complete on "d" it should give me valid choices?
<Bassetts> tck, its a lenovo laptop
<booyah> ./server 208.185.81.231  OR!  ./server irc.talkingirc.net./server 208.185.81.231  OR!  ./server irc.talkingirc.net./server 208.185.81.231  OR!  ./server irc.talkingirc.net./server 208.185.81.231  OR!  ./server irc.talkingirc.net
<booyah> ./server 208.185.81.231  OR!  ./server irc.talkingirc.net./server 208.185.81.231  OR!  ./server irc.talkingirc.net./server 208.185.81.231  OR!  ./server irc.talkingirc.net./server 208.185.81.231  OR!  ./server irc.talkingirc.net
<Ayarcy> joe4444: When you get the right line, remember it and come back.
<LinAsH> tobias, what is the fs type?
<Ayarcy> joe4444: Not quite.
<joe4444> Ayarcy: what about (sd1,0) instead of (hd1,0) ?  seems like maybe it's looking at the IDE hdd instead of the SATA hdd
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<tobias> LinAsH: how do I check that?
<Ayarcy> joe4444: I think you have to delete the rest.  So tabbing on "(hd" will give the first numbers.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@61.142.246.123!#ubuntu-ops]  by jrib
<joe4444> i'll see what i can come up with
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Ayarcy> joe4444: I'm not sure there are any "(sd" lines that are valid.
<joe4444> thanks
<Ayarcy> joe4444: But you can try it.
<joe4444> i'll be back... hopefully sooner than later
<charleseddy> all:  here to help :D
<Ayarcy> joe4444: I say try that.  Hopefully you boot okay and can come back in for the permanent fix.
<LinAsH> tobias, it's in /etc/fstab post it on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<tck> well Bassetts im not sure, i know you can prob. go into the config editor somehow and do it that way
<tck> Bassetts, or even disable the protection for it in the BIOS and just have ubuntu on it
<Bassetts> tck, i have looked cant find it
<Bassetts> tck, disbale protection? I want to keep the partition
<madhatter349> hey
<tck> Bassetts, ok ok
<tck> Bassetts, give me min, i'll try looking :)
<madhatter349> what program should i use for my ipod in linux
<BigToe7000> amarok
<Bassetts> tck, thanks
<tck> mad_goldfis1, gtkpod
<PriceChild> !ipod | madhatter349
<ubotu> madhatter349: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<LinAsH> madhatter349, rhythmbox or amarok work fine
<madhatter349> thanks
<madhatter349> what about gtkpod
<wimpies> anybody here that knows how to verify an mp3 file without playing it ?
<tck> Bassetts, Applications -> System Tools -> Configuration Editor -> apps -> nautilus -> desktop and unchecked "volumes_visible"
<Gerrit> wimpies: I use mpg321 output to /dev/null
<Gerrit> wimpies: mpg321 -s file.mp3 >/dev/null IIRC
<wimpies> gerrit : what do you get when you have problems ?
<TheVault> What is Wine-Doors?
<Ayarcy> joe4444: Good news or bad news?
<joe4444> Ayarcy: (hd0,0) worked :)
<mezziah> TheVault: it's some frontend for wine.. it installs some applications automatically
<Gerrit> wimpies: Error messages, I suppose.
<Gerrit> I don't know really.
<mezziah> like internet explorer, steam, world of warcraft,..
<TheVault> mezziah: Is it worth downloading and using?
<wimpies> ok should try this then thx
<Gerrit> wimpies: If it can be played but the sound is not correct, then hearing it should be the only way.
<Mike_F> Hello: has anyone got Ubuntu running on a Itanium 64 system?
<mezziah> TheVault: well i tested it but didnt get everything working
<Ayarcy> joe4444: Okay, so at this point you have to do that every boot.  Are you in the Fiesty now (and not the Live CD)?
<joe4444> Ayarcy: any idea why the Feisty install would use hd0 per my choice but then configure grub to boot hd1?
<mezziah> TheVault: you can take a look on it though
<wimpies> well sound is ok but it seems the song just terminates
<Bassetts> tck, does that not remove the icon for any removeable media?
<TheVault> mezziah: Yeah I watched a video on it and i'm like this looks alot like wine but with a GUI
<Ayarcy> joe4444: No, I'm not sure why it does that.  I had a Dapper Server do that to me a week ago.  I just know how to fix it.  :-)
<joe4444> Ayarcy: yeah real Feisty not live cd... i just edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to make it permanent?
<Bassetts> tck, the volume is still in Places>Computer
<Ayarcy> joe4444: Not quite.  That won't persist across kernel upgrades.
<tck> well yes, but you can always create a new icon launcher for dvd  etc.. on desktop
<tck> right click on desktop etc..
<mezziah> TheVault: yes, at present it's nothing more than a gui for wine, it's just a 0.1pre.. i didn't expect much and well, it worked as expected
<Ayarcy> joe4444: Open the file in an editor.  I assume it has "(hd1,0)" all over it?
<crater> hi
<TheVault> mezziah: Oh I see. Thanks for the help, I'll keep tabs on this program though :D
<jrib> tck: ext3 doesn't keep track of creation time
<crater> is this a helproom about ubuntu??
<joe4444> Ayarcy: yeah... # groot=(hd1,0)     ...and the 3 menu options
<mezziah> crater: yes, it is
<ChrisNor> ok
<jrib> crater: yep! just ask your question
<ChrisNor> hi
<TheVault> crater: Yuppers, been helped alotta times here with my questions :D
<wlfR> LinAsH, vill I be able to update the album art to kind of scan?
<crater> fantastic folk
<tck> jrib, so when running a command to find files older than 7 days
<tck> it doesn't work at all?
<tck> or does it use modify/access time
<Ayarcy> joe4444: Right, that's the trick.  You need to change that line (that looks like a comment), not the stuff below.
<jrib> tck: it uses what you tell it to :)
<LinAsH> wlfR, not in Rhythmbox, amarok can do it though
<Ayarcy> joe4444: Then you run (as root) update-grub and look at the file again.
<jrib> tck: http://www.brandonhutchinson.com/ctime_atime_mtime.html
<tck> jrib, but for arguments sake, i create a file today and i want to change it so it was created 7 days ago
<tck> is it possible?
<wlfR> LinAsH, what are you using because I didn't work for me with amarok either
<wlfR> and i couldn't copy cd's with amarok
<Ayarcy> joe4444: That file is auto-generated by update-grub based on the line "# groot="
<jrib> tck: you can't change the creation time because that information isn't stored
<tck> jrib, i read that, but i thought some clever people in here might know a trick ;)
<Ayarcy> joe4444: Well, based on other lines too, but that's the one we're talking about.  :-)
<LinAsH> wlfR, well I just don't care very much about cover, since I usually not looking at it when listening ;)
<joe4444> Ayarcy: i see, got it updated now... so for future reference, i can avoid this problem as long as there is only 1 hdd during installation?
<tck> jrib, so i guess using the find command with +mtime +7 uses ctime attributes on wether its 7 days old :/
<ihateusernames> hi
<tck> jrib, shit i meant +mtime +mtime
<jrib> tck: well that checks the last time it was modified
<tck> ok
<crater> is there some help in spanish?
<Ayarcy> joe4444: Not necessarily (and you aren't done yet).  I had one hd, but I partitioned it weird.  Mine defaulted to "(hd0,0)" but I needed "(hd0,2)"
<jrib> crater: /join #ubuntu-es
<TaJMoX> !sp | crater
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crater> about ubuntu i mean
<TaJMoX> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<wlfR> LinAsH, that's true but it's nice when I'm gonna use it as a music station!
<bronze-> Why can't I sit on teamspeak and listen to XMMS at the same time! "Sound card blocked"
<wlfR> and rythmbox has "party mode"
<joe4444> Ayarcy: ok, but as long as i don't do any manual partitioning it shouldn't cause any issues?
<TheVault> Another quick question. Is there a manager or something so you can change the default icon that comes with Ubuntu. That orange logo that when you click, you get a menu. Yes, I already went to the usual location or where its suppose to be and replace it but that don't work or is not working.
<LinAsH> wlfR, I think amarok automatically use the cover.jpg file inside an album folder
<Ayarcy> joe4444: The last step is to install grub into the mbr using the new config.  Use "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" (or whatever device you boot from).
<wlfR> no it's folder.jpg? but I don't want to download them myself :P
<bronze-> Why can't I sit on teamspeak and listen to XMMS at the same time! "Sound card blocked"
<ihateusernames> when i insert a CD in my drive, it reads it, but 2 min later, it doesnt recognize, No media in drive, and i need to restart for it to read again, are there any known problems for this?
<crater> thank you folk
<crater> i found it
<Ayarcy> joe4444: I think that's true, yes.  But I can't confirm it, really.  Just seems that way.
<feathers> Hey guys, what do I need to install in order to have the db command?
<crater> wwoowwwwwwwwww
<feathers> I need to create a db file
<crater> thanks and bye
<Ayarcy> joe4444: And then you might want to reboot to try it out.
<tck> ihateusernames, check cd for errors (also try burning disk at slower speed) do other cd's have this issue
<jellington> Hi Everyone, I used synaptic to install the jdk and netbeans but I can't seem to figure out where the class path is set? does anyone know where I should dump extra classes so that I can develop with them with ubuntu installed this way?
<ihateusernames> yea, i tried 2 CDs
<lo4fer> i have a proprietary cable modem/wireless router from my isp that only assigns 5 ips through DHCP: 192.168.0.10 through 192.168.0.14 is there any way that 1) I can reconfigure it to assign more IPs (I've searched high and low in the menus but can't find any such option, so I'm thinking not) and 2) assuming that I cannot, is it possible for me to assign a machine a static ip outside the DHCP range, for example 192.168.0.55, and have it be a
<ihateusernames> the CD's are burned on the same drive just in Windows
<tck> ihateusernames, theres an option when you boot with ubuntu cd to check for defects
<Ayarcy> joe4444: If that doesn't work, maybe your BIOS is set to try to boot from the IDE drive, so you might need to do "sudo grub-install /dev/hda" or whatever that device is.
<joe4444> Ayarcy: this doesn't seem right...
<tck> let it run - see what happens
<Ayarcy> joe4444: What doesn't?
<Iradigalesc> anyone have a Lexmark P4350 working in Ubuntu?
<joe4444> http://rafb.net/p/H0Yz9G39.html
<tck> ihateusernames, yeah Ayarcy has a good point there
<ihateusernames> hold on, I dont need to boot fromt he CD
<joe4444> Ayarcy: when i switched from (hd1,0) to (hd0,0) it worked b/c feisty was installed to my SATA drive, so that must mean the SATA drive is hd0 and the IDE drive is hd1, right?  now this tells me the opposite
<tck> Iradigalesc, Lexmark doesn't make a driver for the P4350 - try http://linuxprinting.org/
<Keanu> Hello? Can someone give me support please? ^^
<ihateusernames> Linux is already installed
<mon^rch> am wondering if anyone can help me get "vkeybd" working properly... for some reason it doesn't output sound. any ideas?
<ihateusernames> just normal CD's with songs and files wont read
<Keanu> Can I go into PM with someone please?
<BrianG> anyone know why Quod Libet won't run? i get an error "ImportError: No module named formats/oggvorbis"
<Ayarcy> joe4444: What tells you the opposite?
<tck> ihateusernames, ahh have no idea mate
<LinAsH> Keanu, just ask your question here
<Keanu> Ah okay.
<joe4444> Ayarcy: that paste is the output from sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Keanu> Well, iv just installed Linux ubuntu server
<Keanu> And my friend gave me a lil code to type in
<jrib> !enter | Keanu
<ubotu> Keanu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Keanu> Sorry
<Ayarcy> joe4444: Oh, I see.
<blackest> does anyone know how to configure make so it picks up the includes for the current kernel
<Keanu> I just installed linux ubuntu server, and my friend gave me a lil code to type in. To like.. Create a gui?... But iv forgotten the code to type in. Can anyone tell me it?
<mon^rch> Keanu: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jrib> Keanu: do you want a full GNOME desktop?
<Keanu> Thank you! <3
<Keanu> Thats the code! <3
<tck> Keanu startx
<Keanu> Thank you very much.
<Ayarcy> joe4444: Hmm..  You're right that it doesn't seem to make sense.  If it were me, I'd install grub to both drives with the current config and try rebooting.  Maybe we're just missing something.
* mon^rch nods
<Iradigalesc> is it very difficult to configure apache and allow access to everyone from the Internet?
<TheVault> I wanna be able to change the start menu icon, the default orange one. Iv done what everyone has currently said and go to the /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/ and replace the distributor-logo.png with the image I want and then refresh the panel. I did that. Then I was told to go where the themes are and go into the current theme Im currently use and find it in there. Iv tried everything but it won't let me change the start menu icon
<TheVault> and I really want to change it to complete my theme
* Keanu shakes mon^rch's hand lots.
<Keanu> :3 Thank you all!
<joe4444> Ayarcy: i think i'll just disable the IDE drive in my BIOS and try to install Feisty on the SATA drive again... then hopefully i can just enable the IDE and it will work right away like it did when i first added it
<LinAsH> Iradigalesc, it's the default behavior
<tck> TheVault, right click on start menu icon and click edit
<tck> may work
<CNTRLX> Hello
<TheVault> tck: I'll be able to change the orange icon from there?
<mon^rch> am wondering if anyone can help me get "vkeybd" working properly... for some reason it doesn't output sound. any ideas?
<tck> TheVault, not sure, at least eliminate that option
<Ayarcy> joe4444: Your call, of course.  But IMO you're very close to having it working.
<Keanu> Thanks agian
<Keanu> Bye all!
<TheVault> tck: Lol thats funny
<robdeman> oh man
<robdeman> my Fiesty installation is falling apart
<Iradigalesc> LinAsH: And at which page I need to go to access it?
<TheVault> tck: Nope nothing under there
<LinAsH> Iradigalesc, the web repository is /var/www
<robdeman> first for some random reason my soundcard stopped being detected.. this caused Gnome to crash after loggin in... now my MySql server is dead...
<tck> TheVault, are you sure it can be changed?
<CNTRLX> when burning a debian cd with k3b that is 890mb do i burn it with TAO?
<robdeman> I haven't had any similar problems ever so far with Edgy or Fedora Core 6
<snake> what can i use to convert avi to mpeg
<tck> TheVault, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2841579
<TheVault> tck: Yes, Iv seen many many many screenshots and people have it changed. Like some people have the Mac OS X look going on, so I see the blue apple. Iv seen some people with the Windows Vista Theme(which I'm almost complete with doing) and they have the Windows Vista orb there
<joe4444> Ayarcy: probably, but since it only takes 15 minutes or so i'd rather start with a fresh install that works the first time... if you don't see me again, then it worked as expected this time :)
<joe4444> thanks again
<Iradigalesc> LinAsH: Yes, at /var/www I store the files and I access to http://localhost to see them. But if I go to an other computer on the Internet, I can't access to the files of my computer
<TheVault> tck: Yup, iv been to that one as well and nothing works
<tck> TheVault, install M$ :P
<Ayarcy> joe4444: Glad to help.
<LinAsH> Iradigalesc, it's a router issue, not apache configuration
<TheVault> tck: M$?
<calc> Iradigalesc: two things to do, make sure if you are behind a NAT router to port forward for http
<tck> microsoft - just a little joke
<[GuS] > Hi people, i have one problem... i use apache2 with suexec, and then installed mailman and seems does not work with suexec, cause is not on default suexec docroot.. how i could solve this?
<calc> Iradigalesc: second thing is to make sure that your isp doesn't block inbound http traffic
<calc> Iradigalesc: many do
<LinAsH> Iradigalesc, you may need services like dyndns or no-ip.org to redirect a domain name to your machine
<snake> anyone knows what can i use to convert avi to mpeg ???????????
<lbawinowns> Hello guys, can someone forward a  minor complaint, if I drag and drop a folder to the recycle bin. can't you just place the file/folder in the recycle bin instead of deleteing it
<TheVault> tck: Oh. I already do, have it on Dual boot. I'm just making things the nice vista look with the power of Beryl at my finger tips
<Ktravaglini> I am back - Sleep & Dads - Left at 15:34:51 - Gone for 2days 21hrs 33mins 41secs
<EnsignRedshirt> Hola, mundo!  I want to add an external hard drive to fstab, so it always mounts at /media/usbhd.  Here is what I think I should do: (1) use blkid to get the uuid; (2) create the mount point /media/usbhd; (3) add the entry to fstab (basically by copying an existing example and changing the appropriate data).  Will this work?
<Iradigalesc> OK, thanks!
<lbawinowns> snake - check this site out http://vixy.net/, warning that I've never ever used it, no idea if it is good or malicious... Some guys said it was good though
<madgoldfish> snake: ffmpeg if you're happy with command line. I think the mplayer package has some convertors in it too IIRC
<jrib> EnsignRedshirt: yes
<TheVault> tck: Whoa, hold on, that url gave me, I think I just found out after re-doing it again
<TheVault> tck: I must have missed something when I was reading that url you gave me before
<snake> thank you both
<tck> :)
<tck> TheVault, if it doesn't have an immediate effect try Ctrl+alt+backspace key to restart GDM
<vbabiy_> Hello good people
<mrsn0> heya vbabiy
<mezziah> hi there
<feathers> What package contains db_load?!
<lbawinowns> what is DM?
<lbawinowns> GDM*
<Sergo> !gdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<boubbin> my apt wont update anymore, it clamis that operation is not permitted and there are strange files (?--------- 18037 root) in the /var/lib/apt/lists
<TheVault> tck: Alrighty
<madgoldfish> snake: the mplayer convertor is called mencoder
<mrsn0> feathers apparently tinymux does
<lbawinowns> !GDM
<Sergo> lbawinowns you can look on wikipedia :D
<TheVault> tck: Thanks, I missed something earlier when I was trying to change it. Thanks 4 the help :D
<dotpavan> !gnome-desktop-manager>lbawinowns
<mrsn0> not sure if thats what you are after O-o
<CNTRLX> when burning a debian cd with k3b that is 890mb do i burn it with TAO?
<tck> http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20070617-ubuntu-founder-defuses-rumors-of-impending-microsoft-deal.html
<lbawinowns> aha, then I know
<vbabiy_> hey guys has any one installed ie 4 linux
<lbawinowns> anyway, that never worked for me, ever
<feathers> !db_load
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about db_load - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sorsis> i have kdm in use but i want to set gdm. what is easiest way to change display manager?
<feathers> !libdb
<LinAsH>  CNTRLX DAO would be better
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libdb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mezziah> sorsis: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<CNTRLX> k
<feathers> fuck ubuntu
<vbabiy_> feathers: what do you need
<PriceChild> !ohmy | feathers
<ubotu> feathers: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<mezziah> then you can choose your display manager
<sorsis> mezziah: ty
<lbawinowns> lol srry, it DOES work
<joetheodd> Is there a easy to use POP3 / SMTP server on the repositories?
<LinAsH> CNTRLX, but is it really 890 mB? pretty big...
<lbawinowns> i just always had mixed up backspace with space ...
<david_> can anyone tell me a good "mac like" dock for ubuntu? ive tried some but had no luck
<CNTRLX> yes
<CNTRLX> it is
<CNTRLX> im using rw
<mezziah> david_: well, you can try gdesklets
<PriceChild> david_, "mac like"? describe what you want it to do for the people here who haven't used a mac
<mezziah> david_: theres a cool one
<david_> does it work with beryl?
<LinAsH> CNTRLX, you burn it on a dvd?
<madgoldfish> david_: Tried Engage?
<CNTRLX> no this 386
<mezziah> don't know, never used it in combination with beryl.. just try it
<david_> look like a mac dock thats  it
<EnsignRedshirt> jrib: Thanks--just wanted a sanity check.
<DR0P> Ubuntu sucks! Get rid of that shit, windows rules, THATS THE END OF IT.
<david_> DROP stfu
<david_> why are u here?
<EnsignRedshirt> He's not.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<madhatter349> hey
<david_> haha lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@64.108.5.130!#ubuntu-ops]  by jrib
<CNTRLX> winblows
<madhatter349> none of my music is playing under linux from my ipod
<unagi> hrm
<unagi> i dont get wine
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@static243-182-77.adsl.no]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<TaJMoX> dont use wine - just find a linux program that does the same thing
<LinAsH> unagi, so try beer
<lbawinowns> unagi - how come?
<tck> what are these idiots coming in
<magnetron> madhatter349: did Apple encrypt it?
<mezziah> lol LinAsH that was my first thought
<unagi> well i opened it and didnt see what i expected
<tck> unagi, isn't it called cedega now?
<madhatter349> nope just plain mp3's
<unagi> not that i know of
<unagi> i did apt-get wine
<mezziah> unagi: what did you do? fired up a program with wine?
<CNTRLX> it says simulating
<CNTRLX> so its going
<lbawinowns> unagi , try via the command line "wine <exe-file-location>
<tck> Cedega (formerly known as WineX)
<CNTRLX> sent cue sheet
<madhatter349> and banshee made me like reupdate my whole playlist or something
<CNTRLX> thanks ash
<unagi> ill have to try that later
<unagi> sucks having 2 hard drives lol
<madhatter349> <magnetron> what should i do
<lbawinowns> unagi - why, i think you can mount em simultanuesly
<CNTRLX> im putting debian on my external
<unagi> not if you only have one sata connection in your laptop
<EnsignRedshirt> unagi: wine is not windows.  It is a program that lets you run a windows program in linux.  If you have a windows program, say coolprog.exe, you can run it with the command "wine coolprog.exe".  (but not all programs will actually work).
<unagi> ty redshirt
<magnetron> madhatter349: did you buy the music from the iTunes store?
<unagi> so you cant run say a windows game with wine?
<madhatter349> no
<lbawinowns> EnsignRedshirt explained it excellently
<mezziah> unagi you can try some games but don't expect them to work
<magnetron> unagi: some games, see appdb.winehq.org
<lbawinowns> unagi - Yea you can, some of them
<mezziah> minesweeper works perfectly :D
<tck> unagi, sure you can which game?
<magnetron> !mp3 | madhatter349
<ubotu> madhatter349: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tck> unagi, today i ran MOHAA without cedega
<EnsignRedshirt> mezziah: Yeah, and after minesweeper, what more could you possible want?  :)
<EnsignRedshirt> *possibly
<madhatter349> shit
<mezziah> yea right, thats all you need
<madhatter349> it deleted all my music
<PriceChild> !ohmy | madhatter349
<TaJMoX> unagi : example: cd /media/cdrom ; wine install.exe
<ubotu> madhatter349: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<unagi> i mean its not a big deal
<unagi> im more curious than anything
<ninix> what is the ubuntu repository for upgrade kdevelop. i don't remember it.
<unagi> i run vista as well
<deaden> ls
<david_> hmm gdesklets wont run? :S david@david-desktop:~$ gdesklets
<david_> Starting gdesklets-daemon...
<david_> Cannot establish connection to daemon: timeout!
<david_> The log file might help you solving the problem.
<mezziah> and i got command & conquer: tiberian sun working, all the newest stuff around
<noway-> Are there any sound settings I can look at?  My system sounds like its in headphone mode or something.
<TaJMoX> I like how windows can't run Linux programs, but Linux can run windows programs
<Scuddie> Anybody have avid understanding of DMRAID?
<mezziah> TaJMoX: you can with Cygwin
<rich__> hey how do i get usb devices to work?
<Kandi3DRAKAN> yet not get any spyware ;)
<madhatter349> anyway to recover my music
<unagi> i need to figure out how to get my built in webcam running
<unagi> speaking of.....does gaim have a/v suppport?
<tck> openGL is alot more powerful than direct3D imho
<TaJMoX> mezziah : to run stuff like Synfig or XMMS?
<boubbin> im root and ubuntu tells me i cant remove a file. how to remove it then ?
<rich__> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tck> unagi, amsn has great video support etc..
<unagi> rich
<unagi> what kind of device?
<mezziah> TaJMoX: don't know if xmms works, but some kde and console apps work fine
<rich__> any one know hwo to get usb devices to work
<lbawinowns> boubbin what does "-ls -l filename" say?
<CNTRLX> mount it
<tck> rich__, what type/kind, did you mount?
<dotpavan> !patience>rich__
<Scuddie> Who knows how to use dmraid?
<unagi> rich__: what kind of device?
<boubbin> lbawinowns ?--------- 18036 root 47613 0 1970-01-01 11:13 fi.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_feisty_Release.gpg
<rich__> boubbin,  gksudo nautilus
<tck> rich__, try lsusb
<rich__> umm samsung camcorder
<boubbin> rich__ why ?
<unagi> u had spent a long time trying to get my wireless mouse to work but all i did was restart with it plugged in and it works now
<unagi> lol
<unagi> i*
<rich__> fam vacation movies
<sorsis> why i lose my title bar bar with hide, close etc buttons when i start beryl?
<lbawinowns> boubbin chmod 777 filename , if u want all to have full access to it
<boubbin> lbawinowns i cant
<tck> rich__, thats a first, never heard of anyone using a camcorder on linux :P
<unagi> sorsis: goto your beryl settings and turn on window decorations
<lbawinowns> sudo chmod 777 filename
<boubbin> <(180)root@/var/lib/apt/lists> $ chmod 777 fi.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_feisty_Release.gpg
<lbawinowns>  i mean*
<CNTRLX> movie editing
<boubbin> chmod: muutetaan tiedoston "fi.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_feisty_Release.gpg" oikeuksia: Operation not permitted
<unagi> what exactly is chmod
<unagi> i had to do that to get shake working
<rich__> tck,  i did but didn;t pop up in terminal
<mezziah> chmod changes permissions
<boubbin> lbawinowns its somehow protected or something... apt wont run cause it cant renmae those files
<lbawinowns> !chmod |unagi, boubbin
<ubotu> unagi, boubbin: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<matthew1429> !itunes
<ubotu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<lbawinowns> boubbin, did you try to write it with sudo?
<rich__> tck,  lol would be nice though l movie lol
<Scuddie> !dmraid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmraid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tck> rich__, apt-get install kino
<boubbin> lbawinowns yeah. i "sudo su"
<Scuddie> awww :(
<rich__> !kino
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kino - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<matthew1429> so there's no way to get automated d/l of podcasts under linux?
<Scuddie> VLC media player FTW.
<boubbin> lbawinowns i just wont show #, cause i changed it.
<boubbin> <(181)root@/var/lib/apt/lists> $ whoami
<tck> rich__, Non-linear editor for Digital Video data
<boubbin> root
<lbawinowns> ???? if "sudo chmod 777 filename" doesn't work, the problem is beyond my scope of knowledge
<boubbin> lbawinowns you see the first char of the line?
<sorsis> unagi: nope. didn't help. still windows without titlebars.
<matthew1429> !podcast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about podcast - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rich__> tck,  this thing is also a digi cam
<lbawinowns> yes?
<boubbin> ?--------- 18036 root 0 1970-01-01 11:13 fi.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_feisty_Release.gpg
<unagi> do you have a theme enabled in emerald?
<boubbin> that ?-mark
<Scuddie> !horses
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about horses - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<boubbin> what is that ?
<tck> ok
<boubbin> lbawinowns i know that d is for directories and so on, but what is "?" for?
<boubbin> those files are corrupted maybe ?
<boubbin> i still need to remove them, how to ?
<rich__> tck, so what if i plug in another device should it just pop up or would i have to install a program of some sort?
<ProN00b> does anyone know some apt-gettable graphics demos, i want to demonstrate my new screen
<EnsignRedshirt> boubbin: Is that file on a linux filesystem?
<tck> rich__, depends, if i enter a usb diskkey it shows up on desktop automatically
<boubbin> EnsignRedshirt yeah
<boubbin> EnsignRedshirt i dont have any other that ext3 on my system
<tck> when you plug in your camcorder and do a lsusb (something should show up) but you said nothing did
<tck> so..
<lbawinowns> so the result of "sudo chmod 777 filename" is "?--------- 18036 root 0 1970-01-01 11:13 fi.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_feisty_Release.gpg" - boubbin
<rich__> tck,  i just realized my mouse and keyboard and my printer works auto except printer but it does read printer
<boubbin> lbawinowns no. sec
<sorsis> unagi: how do i enable it?
<tck> ok
<frank__> help
<rich__> tck,  would u suggest a digi cam for linux?
<rich__> and phone
<boubbin> lbawinowns :
<boubbin> <(183)root@/var/lib/apt/lists> $ chmod 777 fi.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_feisty_Release.gpg
<frank__> im too dumb to mount ;)
<boubbin> chmod: muutetaan tiedoston "fi.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_feisty_Release.gpg" oikeuksia: Operation not permitted
<noway-> Are there sound settings? equalizers in ubuntu?
<rich__> noway-,  ya
<noway-> Where can I find it?
<tck> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=18046
<deaden> boubbin: why 777? so insecure, surely 660 or 666 at the most would be enough?
<tck> they say lots of ones there
<lbawinowns> frank__ welcome , tried "sudo mount -a"?
<zabi1> Hey
<zabi1> hey
<rockets> I'm having a really strange problem with sound
<boubbin> deaden does it really matter when i cant set it anyway ?
<deaden> su root, chmod 777 filename
<boubbin> <(183)root@/var/lib/apt/lists> $ chmod 777 fi.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_feisty_Release.gpg
<rockets> I only hear sound playing when I make the system beep run continuously. i.e. I play an mp3, and then open a shell and hold tab, and i hear the mp3 play
<rich__> Noway - system admin then services
<boubbin> chmod: muutetaan tiedoston "fi.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_feisty_Release.gpg" oikeuksia: Operation not permitted
<zabi1> is there anyway to change the size of partitions using a ubuntu live cd?
<rockets> stop holding tab, the MP3 stops
<boubbin> deaden see ?
<unagi> really simple question.......where is the settings to change alt for moving windows
<frank__> lbawinowns:
<frank__> http://nopaste.info/4e512bbc52.html
<deaden> what are the current permissions?
<sorsis> unagi: emeralg could not get some decoration settings or similar
<frank__> and for anyone else :D
<boubbin> deaden ?--------- 18036 root 0 1970-01-01 11:13 fi.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_feisty_Release.gpg
<lbawinowns> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<noway-> rich__, there is nothing under sound under services
<zabi1> Hey is there anyway to change the size out a partition with a live cd
<boubbin> deaden that "?" drives me nuts...
<lbawinowns> !fuse | frank__
<ubotu> frank__: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<unagi> i just have a feeling its a bug in beryl........have you tried restarting x server?
<Scuddie> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<frank__> ubotu: FAT
<frank__> ubotu: not ntfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about not ntfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lbawinowns> nevermind kast*
<sorsis> unagi: i think i have. i'll try again
<frank__> arlfg
<LjL> !bot > frank___    (frank___, see the private message from Ubotu)
<rich__> noway - auto setting managment
<frank__> lbawinowns: FAT, not ntfs!
<lbawinowns> frank__ - ubotu is a bot.
<frank__> lbawinowns: i realized that
<Almagesto> hi all, i have installed the updated ATI restricted drivers, everything gone right, but after disabling them to make beryl work, i can't re-enable until i don't recompile the modules. What's going wrong?
<frank__> lbawinowns: the line: /dev/sda5              2        1107    8883913+  b  W95 FAT32
<mezziah> frank__: replace fat32 with vfat, that one should work
<frank__> lbawinowns: says its an FAT partition
<noway-> rich__, ? thats not under there either...
<unagi> could anyone tell me how to change the move window shortcut
<unagi> i dont want alt click to move the window
<frank__> mezziah: ah thanks... but: [364505.286291]  VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev sda1.
<sorsis> unagi: "system"->"settings"->"windows" or similar. I'm using different language so i'm guessing right words.
<unagi> lemme try
<frank__> mezziah: from dmesg
<sorsis> unagi: to change that key
<mezziah> umm
<boubbin> i have corrupted files on my system and i would like to remove them, how to do this, when my system tells me it cant remove them ?
<rich__> noway-,  what kind amedia player u use
<unagi> ah there it is
<unagi> thank u
<lbawinowns> frank__  tried that first message that ubotu wrote when i typed !fat ?
<frank__> yes
<noway-> rich__, rythim box, but I have tried under different players also
<frank__> i assume the partition is broken
<frank__> or the mft because in dmesg stands something like superblock is broken
<noway-> rich__, ever since my nephew hit some keys, the sound has been horrible.  Like its set to head phones or something.
<lbawinowns> boubbin - it might be unsophisticated , but try delete the folder its in, then copy back all the old files in there, have worked for me a couple of times when i had the very same problem
<stamen> excuse me
<frank__> but imanaged to mount the other partition
<boubbin> lbawinowns ok ill try.
<lbawinowns> !fat | frank__
<ubotu> frank__: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<lbawinowns> be sure to test teh link
<stamen> i want know unix programming.
<rich__> noway -  do u have multi media keyboard?
<noway-> yeah
<lbawinowns> unix programming?
<Xsylotte> question: any statistical software package for ubuntu ?
<stamen> yes.
<boubbin> lbawinowns i cant copy the files that are signed as "?" ...
<stamen> can u recommend a book?
<lbawinowns> I'm no expert, but this channel is about linux, not unix, linux support, not programming.
<LinAsH> stamen, which language?
<lbawinowns> boubbin - I hav no idea erally, sorry
<rich__> noway-,  go to top bar right click hit add to panel
<rich__> and add volume
<rich__> thing
<stamen> oh; i see
<jrib> Xsylotte: R
<rich__> and see if that works
<Xsylotte> jrib: what ?
<EnsignRedshirt> Xsylotte: I haven't used it, but the usual answer to that question is R.
<jrib> Xsylotte: http://www.r-project.org/
<boubbin> lbawinowns is it possible to reconfigure apt to use different direcotry that /var/lib/apt for those source lists ?
<lbawinowns> boubbin, ask jrib while he is here, he is god in these things
<Almagesto> why everytime i disable restricted drivers i can't re-enable them until i recompile modules? i have an ati card
<jrib> Xsylotte: it's packaged in the repos (package is r-base for example), but that is the project's website
<VERTiG0> would anybody like to help me get basic wired internet access through my old laptop with feisty on it?
<eX|Joe> i need help with grub.  I'm doing a dual boot windows xp / ubuntu.  I installed XP first, followed by Ubuntu.  XP is on SATA (hd0) and XP is on IDE (hd1).  When I start grub to xp it does "Starting Up" and stays there...  Does not ever truely boot.
<eX|Joe> It will boot Ubuntu find tho.
<noway-> rich__, not really... I can change the volume, but it still sounds horrible...
<Jordan_U_> VERTiG0, Does System -> Administration -> Networking not work?
<rich__> noway-,  i dunno what to tell u i use surround sound stereo and i have remote and i use my keyboard
<VERTiG0> Jordan_U, do you mind if we do this through PM?  it's a bit of a bigger problem than i anticipated
<eX|Joe> this is my menu.1st
<eX|Joe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26182/
<varga> irc.freenode.net
<Xsylotte> jrib: does R support amd64 ?
<jrib> Xsylotte: yes
<Xsylotte> hmm
<Xsylotte> why i can't see amd64 packages :(
<noway-> rich__, thanks, I will keep looking
<jrib> !info r-base
<ubotu> r-base: GNU R statistical computing language and environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.1-1 (feisty), package size 23 kB, installed size 56 kB
<Jordan_U_> VERTiG0, If you want to go to a channel that is less crowded, that is what #ubuntu-classroom is for, it's better to ask in a channel where more people can see your question and help.
<jrib> !universe > Xsylotte (see the private message from ubotu)
<VERTiG0> but isn't this channel for help?
<shiftplusone> Hey, can someone tell me how to check if something is running? (in a script)
<mezziah> Jordan_U: are there more channels like that? like for smalltalk?
<unagi> is there a way to get linux to automatically play a dvd when u double click the icon?
<avb> vb
<eX|Joe> anyone wanna answer my question?
<eX|Joe> you get super cool points if you do
<noway-> rich__, I found it!  I had to right click on the volume control, and change the PCM volume.
<avb> hi all
<blue|palm> !apt-crash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-crash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blue|palm> !apt-fix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-fix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<avb> guys, may anybody knows why pidgin is still 2.0 while 2.0.2 is already out?
<blue|palm> avb, ubuntu repositories always delayed
<blue|palm> avb, go to www.getdeb.net
<eX|Joe> avb, its for stability purposes
<eX|Joe> i suggest you keep the version you have until it is updated
<blue|palm> eX|Joe, with all due respect, that argument is void :D the upgrade to pidgin fixes stability issues, why is it not included then?
<znoG> hey
<EnsignRedshirt> Is there a wiki page that explains Ubuntu's update policy? If not, there should be.  Seems like everyone eventually asks that question.
<znoG> anyone know how to load keyboard layouts into Ubuntu?
<avb> blue|palm: is this deb works fine with a plugins from gutsy repo?
<unagi> !mouse themes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mouse themes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> EnsignRedshirt: !timebasedreleases
<psilocyde> is this ubuntu help channel
<TaJMoX> unagi - try http://www.gnome-look.org
<psilocyde> ?
<blue|palm> avb, hmm only update if you reaaaallly need to (which you prob dont)
<jrib> psilocyde: yes, welcome
<blue|palm> avb, try it and see
<psilocyde> cool
<znoG> when I go to regional settings, it doesn't list any keyboard layouts for other languages
<unagi> ty
<blue|palm> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<eX|Joe> blue|palm, I understand your argument, but you just proved mine :D
<avb> eX|Joe: :) any new release is better then 2.0. 2.0 is killing me :)
<unagi> i love the linux community everyone is so helpful
<blue|palm> eX|Joe, lol
<psilocyde> im getting an error when trying to do updates
<EnsignRedshirt> !timebasedreleases > EnsignRedshirt
<blue|palm> avb, then go to www.getdeb.net
<modconfig> just a little annoyance: why is it that when you start the computer and begin to log in, the first key pressed (even after clicking inside the login box) turns off num lock, and doesn't display the key pressed? it happens with ubuntu 7.04 and kubuntu 7.04? is there a fix?
<avb> msn always crashing
<psilocyde> i get "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. "
<avb> :(
<eX|Joe> avb, thats why.  its microsoft.
<tck> avb, amsn?
<jrib> psilocyde: did you try running 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'?
<avb> 2-4 times a day
<eX|Joe> avb, use tck's recommendation
<TaJMoX> psilocyde : run that command in a terminal, preceding with sudo.   if that doesnt work go into synaptic, click filters, and find broken packages and repair them
<psilocyde> i dont know how sorry
<EnsignRedshirt> jrib: That short blurb doesn't really explain the no-updates policy.
<eX|Joe> i need help with grub.  I'm doing a dual boot windows xp / ubuntu.  I installed XP first, followed by Ubuntu.  XP is on SATA (hd0) and XP is on IDE (hd1).  When I start grub to xp it does "Starting Up" and stays there...  Does not ever truely boot.
<blue|palm> how do you unlock apt after it has crashed?
<znoG> anyone know how to load keyboard layouts (for other languages) into Ubuntu?
<eX|Joe> blue|palm restart?
<psilocyde> ok
<some_dude> hi
<some_dude> how do I install java ?
<jrib> EnsignRedshirt: the last link should, or were you referring to that?
<avb> eX|Joe: :) I know, but nothing to do with this
<TaJMoX> psilocyde : Accessories -> Terminal     then enter this command: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jrib> !java > some_dude (see the private message from ubotu)
<blue|palm> eX|Joe, there is a fix...
<Xsylotte> jrib:
<Xsylotte> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Xsylotte>   r-base: Depends: r-base-core (>= 2.5.0-2feisty0) but 2.4.1-1 is to be installed
<Xsylotte>           Depends: r-recommended (= 2.5.0-2feisty0) but it is not going to be installed
<Xsylotte> E: Broken packages
<jrib> !paste | Xsylotte
<ubotu> Xsylotte: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<blue|palm> eX|Joe, its on a factoid here, I just cant remember what that factoid is!!!
<DiamondsOfH> eX|Joe, install ubntu after windows, and it should automaticly apply evrything
<mikessilo> i need to talk to an expert about something
<DiamondsOfH> ubuntu even
<jrib> Xsylotte: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jordan_U__> eX|Joe, Are you sure that GRUB was installed on the Drive you are booting from?
<jrib> !ask | mikessilo
<ubotu> mikessilo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Xsylotte> dunno how :D
<avb> eX|Joe:  icq can be changed to jabber, but all businesses is in msn :(
<eX|Joe> DiamondsOfH, I did
<Xsylotte> and too tired tonight.
<unagi> is there a better dock than kiba?
<mikessilo> !ask
<TaJMoX> unagi - I use gdesklets and love it
<unagi> is it buggy?
<bur[n] er_> unagi: awn
<blue|palm> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<unagi> !awn
<blue|palm> eX|Joe, there it is!!!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<some_dude> ok, now I dumped the java folder into /usr, do I need to remove it ?
<unagi> !gdesklets
<ubotu> gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<jrib> EnsignRedshirt: see !sru too
<TaJMoX> unagi - its not buggy and it doesn't stay on top of all programs like kiba does
<VERTiG0> oh jesus hell.  it was a bad network cable all along.
<Jordan_U__> unagi, Avant-window-navigator is nice
* VERTiG0 shoots self in head
<jrib> some_dude: yes, that is not the right way
<modconfig> does anyone else have that issue with the num lock going off when a key is pressed when trying to log in?
<unagi> !avant-window-navigator
<mikessilo> need to talk to someone about a controller error
<unagi> i guess imt rying to get it as smooth and as close to osx dock as possible
<jrib> mikessilo: ask your question to the channel
<mikessilo> i dont know how to word it
<some_dude> how do i remove it ?
<Xsylotte> jrib: tomorrow maybe...nn.
<Xsylotte> and thx
<TaJMoX> unage - try apt-cache search avant   in a terminal
<noodles12> if i'm installing ubuntu and putting / and /home on different partitions. how big should / be?
<bur[n] er_> unagi: http://awn.wetpaint.com/page/Ubuntu+Feisty+Repository?t=anon
<Jordan_U__> TaJMoX, I don't think it's in the repos :(
<mikessilo> we cant get ubuntu to install be of the error i2o:1op0 could not load controller
<N0xTrUm> hello
<TaJMoX> unagi - or apt-cache search gdesklets
<modconfig> noodles12, i recommend 2 gig
<TaJMoX> ah
<LinAsH> noodles12, about 10-12 GB
<EnsignRedshirt> jrib: OK, I took a closer look at the links in the timebasedreleases blurb, but they really don't make clear (from the point of view of a basic user) that a given release will not get updated versions of software.
<mikessilo> the controller is a pci scsi raid controller
<modconfig> noodles12, at least 2 gig that is
<mikessilo> 4 hard drives in a raid 5 config
<jrib> EnsignRedshirt: did you catch my last comment about !sru?
<noodles12> thanks guys. i was planning on doing 10 gb. but wasnt' sure if that would be enough.
<EnsignRedshirt> jrib: Getting there...
<EnsignRedshirt> !sru > EnsignRedshirt
<rich__> noodles12,  10 is good but 20 is beter
<jrib> EnsignRedshirt: you can just do:  /msg ubotu sru
<boubbin> jrib do you know why i cant delete these couple files from my system, even when im on root ? example file: ?--------- 18037 root        0 1970-01-01 11:13 fi.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_feisty_universe_i18n_Translation-fi
<TaJMoX> noodles12 : /home is where your application's configuration files and your personal documents are stored.    also probably your video and music etc
<LinAsH> noodles12, it depends if you're planning to install kde+gnome+ all big games ;)
<TaJMoX> noodles12 : if you have over 100GB then use 40GB or more.   this is the only writable place for your documents and personal files
<jrib> boubbin: no, but try running fsck... if they are on the same partition as /, do 'sudo touch /forcefsck' and reboot
<noodles12> rich__: i'd do 20 but i don't think i have enough room. i only have 80gb.  i was gonna go 20 for windows, 5 for documents, 5 for fat32, 10 for ubuntu, and the rest for /home
<rich__> boubbin,  gksudo nautilus
<EnsignRedshirt> jrib: Ah, so that's what ubotu meant by "please use a private message..."
<CNTRLX> im installing debian for xfce and keeping ubuntu for gnome
<boubbin> rich__ what is that ?
<jrib> CNTRLX: ubuntu has xfce as well
<TaJMoX> noodles12 my /home is currently using 80% of my entire partition
<CNTRLX> yes
<rich__> so u will have permissons on files
<rich__> folders and what not
<rich__> i told u that like 30 min ago
<mikessilo> slash cry
<boubbin> rich__ no, i cant do anything to those files.
<psilocyde> im getting a new error now
<psilocyde> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://security.ubuntu.com edgy-security/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_edgy-security_universe_binary-i386_Packages)
<psilocyde> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com edgy-commercial/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_edgy-commercial_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<jrib> psilocyde: don't paste here, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org .  Use it now to paste your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<jrib> mikessilo: if no one here can help you at the moment, you may want to try the forums and/or mailing list since your question is a bit rare
<rich__> boubbin,  type gksudo nautilus in terminal then a file broswer will pop up then go to dir there and u can do whatever
<jrib> !support > mikessilo (see the private message from ubotu)
<noodles12> do i really need a swap file? i have 2gb of RAM and have never seen it used?
<unagi> apparently the menu bar requires a different theme tweak?
<jrib> noodles12: yes if you want to hibernate
<psilocyde> please excuse my ignorance, i will do that thank you
<rich__> noodles12,  yes
<TaJMoX> psilocyde : you can ignore that error, or edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file and remove the duplicate entry
<rich__> noodles12,  swap  will be very small
<Vall-k> hi!
<TaJMoX> noodles12 make 512mb swap
<unagi> sigh
<Vall-k> please, somone can help me?
<boubbin> jrib well there was a lighting strom that caused electricity "stop" for an hour last week and i needed to start my pc again. it did fcsk and it "died with status 1" or something like that and after that startup i havent been able to use those files (and apt-get)
<unagi> sometimes i feel im too stupid for this linux stuff
<LinAsH> noodles12, you need it if you plan tu use the suspend function
<EnsignRedshirt> jrib: OK, the sru pages are better.
<CNTRLX> haha same
<noodles12> LinAsH: will 512mb be enough to suspend and hibernate?
<negen> Hello it seems to me that even when i select to do a full install overwriting the old partitions it remembers some of the hardware settings of the old install is there a way to completly start fresh as if i am installing on a new hardisk
<jrib> boubbin: well that seems to mean that errors were corrected.  But I would run it again and see if anything new shows up
<boubbin> ok
<LinAsH> noodles12, hibernate is to dd and suspend is to ram
<TaJMoX> noodles12 it depends on how much programs are running.   hibernate puts everything that is in RAM into swap.   rarely you will be even using 512MB of ram
<unagi> anyone know what to do with mouse themes?
<TaJMoX> unagi - install like you would an icon set.   drag the tar.gz file onto the themes window
<negen> i use about 315mb ram right now
<unagi> ty
<psilocyde> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26187/
<psilocyde> i think i did that right
<CNTRLX> me to negen
<TaJMoX> unagi - dont try to use the pointer set as your icon set...it will be in your icons set list in the theme picker, dont pick it.   choose mouse pointer from settings
<VERTiG0> I'm updating the packages from Synaptic right now and I have the single file progress being shown.... EVERY SINGLE one is showing "status: failed" ...  thoughts?
<negen> whats up?
<rich__> negen,  waddup
<unagi> i just dled a new set and its not in the window
<noodles12> TaJMoX: ok thanks. here ig o installing.. c u!
<unagi> and dragging it there doesnt work
<Jordan_U> VERTiG0, Are you connected to the internet?
<unagi> is there a dir i need to put it in?
<psilocyde> can i get any help with my problem
<VERTiG0> yes Jordan_U, apparently
<VERTiG0> at the top its showing "downloading file 8 of 40"
<Vall-k> I have a HTML form, with a input type "file", but when i send the value to the PAGE.PHP (method POST) doesn't works... but if the input is type "text" works ok... can you help me please?? (sorry for my "english" :P)
<TaJMoX> unagi - drag the tar.gz onto the themes chooser
<VERTiG0> now its on "10 of 42"
<filthpig> hi
<TaJMoX> unagi then if it installed successfully - you can delete the tar.gz
<unagi> under mouse preferences?
<Jordan_U> VERTiG0, But that may just mean that the first 9 failed because they couldn't connect
<TaJMoX> unagi - in Themes
<LinAsH> Vall-k, /join ##php
<VERTiG0> even the most recent ones have failed
<TaJMoX> unagi - it might work in mouse prefs in pointers
<VERTiG0> they are all failing
<Jordan_U> VERTiG0, Try pinging google.com or going somewhere with fireox
<Jordan_U> *firefox
<unagi> its not working either way
<unagi> i tried it in mouse prefs and emerald
<Vall-k> LinAsH... i can't... show "Overflow" :S
<negen> the very frist time i installed ubuntu on this system it was new system and 5.10 was the hot topic but since then i have done a fresh install for each full upgrade and never had to reinput as must data as i did during the frist install it remember the moniters name and things like that I think there must be a way to completly wipe my drive befor i do a full install isnt there?
<VERTiG0> hm
<TaJMoX> unagi - extract the tar.gz and move the folder to ~/.icons
<filthpig> I've been doing some rescue work on my friend's hdd using ntfs-3g to copy some files from one physical drive to another (both ntfs), but when I try to open the copied folder from windows, I get some error
<VERTiG0> firefox is saying "Looking up www.google.com..." as if it isn't connected at all.
<VERTiG0> weird...
<HungryCakes> I'm having trouble with Ubuntu and torrenting, after a certain period of time, all connections to the internet in the house stop.  This only happens when I torrent on the Ubuntu box, every other computer torrents fine.  I tried launchpad, but noone seems to be able to give me any kind of fix.  I'm using Ktorrent, my ISP is Verizon FIOS, and I have an Actiontec MI-424-WR router (came with the FIOS setup).
<VERTiG0> and i can't get to any webpage at all normally with firefox
<TaJMoX> hungrycakes : try limiting the connections used in your torrent client's settings
<VERTiG0> Jordan_U, should i cancel the synaptic update and perhaps reboot or something?
<LinAsH> HungryCakes, I had the same problem with ktorrent
<Vall-k> pleeeeaseee!! :'(
<TaJMoX> hungrycakes : windows has a limit on connections - ubuntu doesnt
<rich__> TaJMoX,  what torrent clinet do u prefer?
<TaJMoX> rich__ i use deluge
<LinAsH> HungryCakes, I use rtorrent now
<vox754> !please
<ubotu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<rich__> TaJMoX,  man i get slow speed on all torrent clients and i set em up properly
<HungryCakes> TaJMoX, I've limited connections
<fxfitz> Does anyone know how to set up apache to authenticate MythWeb??
<LinAsH> HungryCakes, try to desactivate UPnP
<HungryCakes> LinAsH, I've tried rtorrent, but it doesn't seem to work for my torrents, plus the lack of a GUI and RSS torrents doesn't help
<Jordan_U> VERTiG0, Try reconnecting with System -> Administration -> Networking or run: sudo ifconfig eth0 && sudo dhclient eth0
<HungryCakes> LinAsH, I'm port forwarding, no UPnP
<negen> is there a way to burn a dvd iso with out it reading it after it is burned as a dvd-r
<LinAsH> HungryCakes, Azureus is fine if you've got lot of ram
<rich__> TaJMoX,  think u can help me setting up deluge
<unagi> search for files likes to lock up my pc
<HungryCakes> LinAsH, I tried Azureus too, same problem
<rockets> I'm not getting any sound, except when the system beep plays. i.e. if I hold down tab a a terminal, I'll hear my MP3s playing
<Jordan_U> negen, What do you mean, what do you want it to read it as?
<dfgas> ok, i have an usb audio that work on ubuntu, how do i get it to default to use that
<rockets> dfgas, alsaconf list
<negen> just as if it was a store bought dvd
<rockets> alsaconf set-default-card cardname
<LinAsH> HungryCakes, deluge-torrent? ;)
<dfgas> rockets: no such file
<negen> it seems that i have to change to /dev/media/cdrom0 if i want smplayer to play  my freinds wedding movie  but if i play  a store bought dvd it will play from /dev/dvd
<HungryCakes> LinAsH, never tried that one, would a change in client help?
<LinAsH> well for me it helps
<rockets> dfgas, sorry asoundconf is the command
<HungryCakes> LinAsH, I'll try deluge-torrent then, thanks
<dfgas> rcoket all i have is default
<dfgas> rocket
<deaden> negen: ln -sf /dev/media/cdrom0 /dev/dvd
<dfgas> rockets: us there something i have to do to get alsa to see usbudio, i know it works on alsa cause i made xmms use that card
<rockets> dfgas, idk, mine just works after i use that command
<rockets> my usb headset
<dfgas> hmmm
<dfgas> rockets: do you have that and a normal sound card?
<VERTiG0> okay, my internet just stopped working again on my ubuntu machine.
<VERTiG0> just totally randomly.
<rockets> dfgas, yes
<rich__> LinAsH,  is there a site to set up deluge?
<Jordan_U> VERTiG0, Did you try the suggestion I gave you
<Jordan_U> ?
<Terzo> when i try to apply twin view in nvidia-settings, it tells me "Failed to set MetaMode (1) 'CRT-0: 1024x768 @1024x768 +0+0, DFP-0: 1440x900 @1440x900 +1024+0' (Mode 2464x900, id: 50) on X screen 0
<Terzo> Would you like to remove this MetaMode?"  What does that mean?
<LinAsH> rich__, via apt-get install deluge-torrent
<VERTiG0> Jordan_U i just typed all that stuff into the terminal
<aoeuhtns-> so I just backed up my harddrive using dd, anybody know the best way to verify it worked correctly?
<VERTiG0> and its doing its thing now
<rich__> LinAsH,  it is already installed i wnat to configure connections is there a site to match my speed to make max settings?
<aoeuhtns-> I tried md5sum but over 300GB of data I can understand that an error might slip in (they didn't match...)
<VERTiG0> Jordan_U, its done, and reports back with no DHCPOFFERS received...
<Jordan_U> aoeuhtns-, If you have a lot of time to spare and and want to be really sure md5 it
<VERTiG0> yet it shows up as connected in my routers' firmware status.
<LinAsH> rich__, the best upload limit is about half your max upload speed
<Jordan_U> VERTiG0, Does your router have DHCP enabled?
<VERTiG0> yessir
<rich__> LinAsH,  should i have mroe than one port open and if not how many
<VERTiG0> all of my windows machines are setup to use it
<VERTiG0> and of course, the router does
<VERTiG0> but Jordan_U it's odd, because i switched ethernet cables when it wasn't working before, and on a whim it just worked
<VERTiG0> everything worked
<VERTiG0> now, 15 minutes later, it doesn't work anymore
<VERTiG0> just randomly.
<fuzzyhair> Under my system my "about gnome" is missing. How can I get it back?
<Jordan_U> VERTiG0, And your wired interface is eth0?
<VERTiG0> as soon as i started to update the synaptic package list it conked out
<VERTiG0> yessir, eth0.
<negen> strange that smplayer works but mplayer dosnt
<LinAsH> rich__, default are fine I suppose, just configure your router to forward to the correct ports
<unagi> lol i dont get installing custom pointers
<Jordan_U> VERTiG0, And this card / computer worked fine with another OS?
<VERTiG0> worked perfectly with windows
<VERTiG0> absolutely everything wokred
<VERTiG0> hell, it was working fine with ubuntu just 10 minutes ago!  hehe
<Nwallins|home> I have liblame0, lame, liblame-devel, and ffmpeg installed, but ffmpeg still can't encode mp3s.  anyone know how to enable mp3 encoding / output ?
<boubbin> jrib atleast i can run apt again, so fsck kind of fixed it :P
<boubbin> thanks.
<LinAsH> Nwallins|home, try with mencoder
<negen> I was forced to buy windows the other day my sister needs a computer i am building for her ahhh spent all nite puking becouse i felt so horible that i had to be the one to buy it
<Jordan_U> VERTiG0, I'm running out of ideas so just to cover all bases, the ethernet cable isn't loose or anything and you can see the appropriate lights blinking?
<Terrasqu1> negen: you got issues, alright
<Nwallins|home> LinAsH: hmm.. is there no way to do it with ffmpeg?
<tovella> veritgo: i had a similar problem with my ex's kid's machine.
<negen> thank god I had some holy water left from when i visted sto nino
<Flawless_> Shouldn't it be possible to use multiple ALSA programs simultaneously in newer ubuntus? I have feisty, and a single app blocks the whole soundcard
<TaJMoX> unagi - you should have a directory with an index.theme file.   put that directory in ~/.icons
<eXeCuT3> i can't save files in iso-8859-8 with gedit... (The document contains one or more characters that cannot be encoded using the specified character coding), is there any other text-editor that can ?
<eXeCuT3> (it says it even if the files is empty)
<Jordan_U> Flawless_, Are you sure that that app isn't using OSS ?
<unagi> then?
<Flawless_> Flawless_: it's mplayer and xmms (or mplayer and mplayer)
<Flawless_> Flawless_: so yes, 100%
<TaJMoX> unagi - then go into the mouse preferences and see if it's listed there
<tovella> VERTiG0: i had a similar problem with my ex's kid's machine.
<Flawless_> Jordan_U: I'm tired. I'm answering myself for no reason ;)
<LinAsH> Nwallins|home, ffmpeg -acodec mp3 works fine for me
<Flawless_> Jordan_U: also, of course xmms was set the wrong way :(
<unagi> its not
<Flawless_> Jordan_U: but there's no way to enable dmixing on oss?
<Flawless_> Jordan_U: wow, it works :)
<Jordan_U> Flawless_, Are you using ALSA?
<TaJMoX> unagi - try a different custom pointer
<eX|Joe> Ok guys, I need serious help here...  I installed WinXP on drive (hda1), I followed by installing Ubuntu (sda), I am trying to add Windows XP to grub.  My Menu.1st is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26182/ .
<VERTiG0> Jordan_U, everything seems fine
<BloodyTux> hey anyone use pidgin?
<Jordan_U> Flawless_, I'm just that good ;)
<tovella> VERTiG0: i switched to a different model of network card (and put it in a different slot).  it's been working well for the past 8 months.
<TaJMoX> unagi - find one that works and compare the files heirarchy with the one that doesnt work
<BloodyTux> nvm
<VERTiG0> tovella, i don't have that option - it's an old laptop :)
<Flawless_> Jordan_U: ;)
<Flawless_> Jordan_U: but on a serious note, alsa only supports dmix for, well, alsa? Even though it really provides oss?
<VERTiG0> basically what I'm trying to do is get this thing connected to the internet with a wired connection so i an get ndiswrapper from Synaptic, and then use that to get the drivers for my Linksys WPC54G cardbus wifi card to work
<tovella> VERTiG0: there's was old too.  they'd spilled juice on it.  pccard slot available?
<VERTiG0> yes, pccard slot is available, but i want that for my wifi card.
<Jordan_U> Flawless_, You can emulate OSS through ALSA using aoss
<tovella> VERTiG0: understandable.
<crimsun> Flawless_: that's correct.  oss emulation cannot be dmixed, because dmix is an alsa-lib plugin, and oss emulation bypasses alsa-lib completely.
<VERTiG0> see the thing is, tovella, this wired connection was working perfectly fine not 20 minutes ago, completely out of nowhere
<eX|Joe> Ok guys, I need serious help here...  I installed WinXP on drive (hda1), I followed by installing Ubuntu (sda), I am trying to add Windows XP to grub.  My Menu.1st is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26182/ .
<VERTiG0> i'll reboot my router, see if that does anything.
<Nwallins|home> LinAsH: I am upgrading to feisty as we speak.  using 6.10 currently.  maybe that will fix
<LinAsH> Nwallins|home, well, it seams you have to recompil first: http://po-ru.com/diary/fixing-ffmpeg-on-ubuntu-edgy/
<Flawless_> crimsun: ok
<GUARDiAN|nb> hi
<Jordan_U> !hi | GUARDiAN|nb
<ubotu> GUARDiAN|nb: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<GUARDiAN|nb> i have a problem with video playback in mythtv and/or totem: the red and blue channels are swapped
<Flawless_> crimsun: then I just need to solve that the crossfader plugin refuses to buffer less than 1-2 seconds(!) of audio in xmms, which forces me to use its built-in oss output code, if I want crossfading to work
<Nwallins|home> LinAsH: ok, thanks
<Flawless_> crimsun: that is just... I can't win :P
<GUARDiAN|nb> i'm running fglrx on feisty, btw
<tovella> when i opened up their machine, i found corrosion all along  the slot that held the network card.  i cleaned & dried it, but after replacing the card, it still had the same problem, until i used a different slot.
<Flawless_> crimsun: hmm.. maybe through aoss...
<eX|Joe> Ok guys, I need serious help here...  I installed WinXP on drive (hda1), I followed by installing Ubuntu (sda), I am trying to add Windows XP to grub.  My Menu.1st is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26182/ .
<VERTiG0> well now
* Flawless_ getz idear
<Jadder> Hello, everybody, I am practicing linux, in vi I want to know how I going to the last line of a file?
<Jordan_U> Flawless_, To use xmms with aoss just install aoss and run: aoss xmms
<LinAsH> Nwallins|home, first you may try the medibuntu version of ffmpeg: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com
<eX|Joe> how do you practice linux?
<Flawless_> Jordan_U: just did :)
<Flawless_> Jordan_U: there's still a quite long buffer, but it's better
<rockets> Should I remove ubuntu's ALSA driver package before compiling the latest one?
<crimsun> rockets: no, just make install-modules, not make install
<LinAsH> eX|Joe, just make it run
<tovella> eX|Joe: it looks like Windows XP is already in your menu.lst
<crimsun> rockets: the former doesn't clobber our infrastructure unlike the latter
<Flawless_> Jordan_U, crimsun: thank you, it's rocking!
<Xristina24> hi i have a big problem installing ati catalyst driver
<eX|Joe> LinAsH, tovella, its not running tho.  It says "Starting Up" and just stays there... Never booting
<Nwallins|home> LinAsH: oh cool, I'd rather stick with packages -- thanks!
<Jordan_U> Jadder, "G"
<Xristina24> can you help???
<LinAsH> eX|Joe, was thinking that installing grub on your other drive and changing the boot order in bios might works
<tovella> eX|Joe: your windows installation should have been detected when you installed ubuntu.  do you have another menu.lst (a backup)?
<eX|Joe> i do
<ProN00b> how do i change brightness of my screen ? (screen interface is at minimum, i need something to config it on X or the nvidia driver)
<Pirate_Hunter> Can ubuntu give me acces to my windows partitions so it makes life easier to move files around instead of ahving to boot all the times
<eX|Joe> LinAsH, are you asking if I can install grub on {(hda1)WinXP}?
<tovella> eX|Joe: can you put it in pastbin?
<LinAsH> eX|Joe, well on the mbr of hda
<Pirate_Hunter> 8989
<julio_> Cool app.
<eX|Joe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26196/
<eX|Joe> LinAsH, I'd rather keep that as my very last resort.
<Pirate_Hunter> Can ubuntu give me access to my windows partitions so it makes life easier to move files around instead of having to boot all the times into windows
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | Pirate_Hunter
<ubotu> Pirate_Hunter: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Pirate_Hunter> Jordan_U: tanx will check it out
<Jordan_U> Pirate_Hunter, np
<eX|Joe> Jordan_U, same questions over and over eh?
<Gerrit> Goodnight
* Kandi3DRAKAN slaps jrib around a bit with a large trout
<Jordan_U> eX|Joe, That's what ubotu is for :)
* HaSH strangles Kandi3DRAKAN with an ethernet cable, takes the trout, and puts it back in the pond. Fishies Saved: 428
<eX|Joe> they need a !omgrubforxp for my question...
<jrib> Kandi3DRAKAN: please don't do that
<eX|Joe> brb in one sec
<Jordan_U> !grub > eX|Joe
<Kandi3DRAKAN> sorry not used to new Mirc
<tovella> eX|Joe: based on what i see in your menu.lst, it appears that when you installed ubuntu, you overwrote the windows partition, instead of letting ubuntu make a separate partition.
<Kandi3DRAKAN> did
<Kandi3DRAKAN> DMZ fu)*) that up
<zeeeee> will the emacs-snapshot package be updated to support xft fonts anytime soon?
<zeeeee> (i'm on dapper if that makes any difference)
<Jordan_U> zeeeee, Maybe try backports?
<tovella> zeeeee: there must be an emacs channel where you could get a more definitive answer to that question.
<zeeeee> Jordan_U: are you implying that it's available in the emacs-snapshot for feisty or something?
<nickrud> zeeeee, no one here will know :)  The one in feisty is dec 2006.  You'd probably be luckier asking in #debian, emacs snapshot comes directly from there
<Jordan_U> zeeeee, It might be, I am just saying that it may be something to check
<zeeeee> ok
<Nwallins|home> zeeeee: don't mention ubuntu if you ask in #debian... just ask about the package and any known plans
<ProN00b> how do i change brightness of my screen ? (screen interface is at minimum, i need something to config it on X or the nvidia driver)
<Nwallins|home> X config has a gamma control
<fxfitz> How do I load a module for apache??
<zeeeee> Nwallins|home: is it a touchy subject :)
<Nwallins|home> zeeeee: you betcha
<Zack> Hi I need to know how to Mount my Ipod...
<zeeeee> Nwallins|home: wow, really? i was just kidding
<Jordan_U> ProN00b, System -> Prefs -> Power Management
<nickrud> ProN00b, you'd change the gamma. There's a simple python thing on the net, gammapage, that can use to test and it shows you how to set it up permanently
<tovella> Nwallins|home: is Nwallins for New Orleans?
<Nwallins|home> tovella: yup
<EnsignRedshirt> zeeeee: You were kidding, but Nwallins|home wasn't :)
<LinAsH> fxfitz, ln -s /etc/apache2/mods-available/module.conf /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/
<zeeeee> do they see ubuntu as leeching off their efforts
<ProN00b> Jordan_U, nope, theres nothing there
<Nwallins|home> tovella: my adopted home :)
<Jordan_U> Zack, If it is FAT 32 then it should just mount automatically
<zeeeee> and stealing their userbase
<Nwallins|home> zeeeee: they are not interested in supporting ubuntu users
<zeeeee> oh
<Nwallins|home> zeeeee: they see it as a waste (literally) of time
<fxfitz> LinAsH, Thank you
<Jordan_U> ProN00b, Strange, there is for me
<tovella> Nwallins|home: i thought perhaps that meant you made it BACK home, after katrina.
<Nwallins|home> no, I live in Atlanta now.  home from work :)
<Zack> Jordan: Well Ubuntu Recognizes it but Amarok says it needs a Mount/Unmount Command
<nickrud> #debian has always been a rough place, ubuntu is just another target ;)
<nomic> i'm installing xubuntu and it's asking me if i want to set up LVM is this something i should do?
<nomic> logical volume management
<Nwallins|home> nomic: no
<nomic> nwallins .. why not?
<Nwallins|home> nomic: not unless you're sure you want to
<ProN00b> Jordan_U, i can only set screen to turn off after a specified time
<ProN00b> Jordan_U, you are propably on a notebook
<Nwallins|home> nomic: it's a big hassle unless you know exactly what you're doing
<LinAsH> nomic, no, it's if you've raid or something
<nomic> right
<nomic> thanks
<Jordan_U> ProN00b, Yes, I am, If you aren't shouldn't that control be on the monitor itself?
<Jordan_U> Zack, OK, make a mount point for it, like: sudo mkdir /media/ipod
<ProN00b> Jordan_U, as i said, it is, but i can't get it low enough, it still hurts my eyes at lowest level
<tovella> Nwallins|home: funny, my experience in the Atl is where i got the notion that people pronounce new orleans nwallins...  i spent a year in the Atl, before i could understand my new boss.
<Zack> Jordan: Ok lemme try that.
<ProN00b> and at highest its like i am looking into gods face
<Nwallins|home> tovella: that is funny, because I never heard it pronounced like my nick until i got there
<Ta1> Anyone know how to open ports?  I'm trying to run BF2142 and I tried a port checker online and the ports are not open even though I allowed them in my router.. AFAIK I don't have a firewall running on Ubuntu.. I tried directly through the cablemodem as well so it is either ubuntu or comcast..
<Jordan_U> ProN00b, You changed the contrast also?
<Nwallins|home> tovella: it was always "N'awlins", which is totally inaccurate, from a local perspective
<rockets> How do I use prevu to build something from source?
<tovella> Nwallins|home: even with today
<tovella> Nwallins|home: even with today's economic conditions, i'm glad to be back in New York.
<nickrud> ProN00b, you can try xgamma -gamma 0.9 ; if it's still too bright, try a lower number
<ProN00b> xgamma doesn't work
<Zack> Jordan: It didnt work
<ProN00b> a bright white is still a bright white
<Nwallins|home> tovella: i love the Big Apple -- most of my friends from NO ended up there
<ProN00b> i need brightness, not gamma
<Jordan_U> Zack, Then figure out the device name for your ipod by running: mount
<Nwallins|home> post-Katrina
<jrib> rockets: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu you might want to try #ubuntu-motu for packaging questions
<Zack> Amarok Has an example "Mount%d"
<rockets> thanks
<Jordan_U> Zack, That is not the command to put into Amerok, that is just the first step to mounting something
<Zack> Jordan:well i need Amerok, But i dont understand it
<tovella> Nwallins|home: we're still praying & working (activism) for you all.
<unagi> ok i dont get it.....every tutorial that tells me to do the command make or make install i get the same error
<unagi> any reason why?
<Nwallins|home> tovella: my heart is still fond, but I've moved on
<nickrud> unagi, something about no gcc or the like?
<IndyGunFreak> unagi: well, whats the error.
<Jordan_U> Zack, I don't use Amarok so I don't know if it wants something different, I was just going to give you the normal *nix command for mounting your ipod
<Sepero> unagi: because compiling sucks
<Ta1> Whats the easiest way in Ubuntu to find out what ports are open?
<Zack> Hum.
<Nwallins|home> tovella: if there were technology work there, I'd certainly consider going back
<nickrud> Ta1, sudo netstat -tlp
<IndyGunFreak> Compiling is awesome if you're good at it and don't get stuck in dependency hell.
<unagi> svn checkout http://avant-window-navigator.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/ avant-window-navigator
<unagi> wait
<unagi> lol
<unagi> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<unagi> unagi@mrunagi-laptop:~/installs/avant-window-navigator$ make
<unagi> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<unagi> unagi@mrunagi-laptop:~/installs/avant-window-navigator$
<Nwallins|home> tovella: but career opportunities suck, unless you're in construction or gov't
<Nwallins|home> at this point
<Jordan_U> !paste | unagi
<ProN00b> how do i change brightness (NOT gamma) of my screen ? (screen interface is at minimum, i need something to config it on X or the nvidia driver)
<ubotu> unagi: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Sepero> IndyGunFreak: If awsome means, it fails, breaks alot, and wastes a lot of time. I agree 100%
<Ta1> nickrud: how do you open other ports?
<Nwallins|home> ProN00b: with your monitor controls
<IndyGunFreak> Sepero: it doesn't fail alot..
<ProN00b> Nwallins|home, already at minimum
<unagi> any ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> if you do your job, compiling is guaranteed to work
<IndyGunFreak> Music_Shuffle: long time no see..
<tovella> Nwallins|home: keep your ear to the ground...  as more rebuilding gets done, the tech opportunities will come.
<Music_Shuffle> Indeed :D
<IndyGunFreak> where've yo ubeen?
<nickrud> Ta1, ah, by ports open I read ports (with apps behind them) listening: You're talking about opening up your firewall?
<Jordan_U> unagi, This may be easier, note that I do not know the quality of this repository though: http://awn.wetpaint.com/page/Ubuntu+Feisty+Repository?t=anon
<Nwallins|home> tovella: there are little gigs here and there, but nothing to depend on, at this point.
<Sepero> unagi: I've been using Linux 5+ yrs, and I say compiling sucks.
<tovella> Nwallins|home: understandable.
<Ta1> nickrud: Yes, if there is a firewall installed by default.. I assume so
<jmg> hey all
<Jordan_U> !hi | jmg
<ubotu> jmg: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<shorto> hey all, i'm now to linux and i have got a little problem with video playing, when i go full screen (in any player) i get "squares" and it's very annoying to watch. Any ideas?
<jmg> i cant make my nomad jukebox zen detect in feisty
<Nwallins|home> tovella: every time I visit NYC, it seems I end up at BB King's for some NO band, and there is a big NO reunion :)
<jmg> people say it opens under dapper
<Jester45> there is a firewall wall installed on ubuntu by default but it doesnt block anything by defualt
<brk3> anyone here installed glest?
<nickrud> Ta1, no, no firewall by default.
<Nwallins|home> iptables?
<VERTiG0> If I want to get ndiswrapper from synaptic, do i want ndiswrapper-common or ndiswrapper-utils-1.9?
<brk3> use firestarter for a firewall :)
<Zack> How do i Create a folder in my File Directory
<Sergo> linspire
* nickrud doesn't want to get into firewall by def and firewall by app ;)
<Nwallins|home> VERTiG0: typically *-common packages get installed automatically as needed
<brk3> Zack: mkdir nameoffolder
<brk3> anyone play the game glest at all?
<Jordan_U> VERTiG0, I doubt that you want to use ndiswrapper for your ethernet card though, if that is still what you are trying to get working...
<Ta1> I need specific ports open for Battlefield 2142 .. my router isn't blocking so it has to be a firewall
<VERTiG0> well Jordan_U
<VERTiG0> oddly enough
<VERTiG0> the port i was using on my router won't work for a connection with this laptop
<nickrud> Ta1, sudo iptables -L will list any firewall rules that are defined
<VERTiG0> but it works fine with my networked printer.
<brk3> Ta1: install firestarter and it easy to open the ports from there
<VERTiG0> so i just switched ports, problem solved.
<VERTiG0> now the project is getting my Linksys WPC54G v1 wifi card to work :)
<Zack> Why do i not have Permission to create a Directory?
<VERTiG0> the guides i've found suggest using ndiswrapper and using the windows drivers for the card.
<unagi> wow after all that i dunno how to start awn
<Zack> nvm
<cafuego> VERTiG0: Is that a bcm4306?
<brk3> Zack: you need to use sudo: sudo mkdir nameofdirectory
<Ta1> brk3: does firestarter block everything by default?  I tried installing that and NOTHING would work.. web, gaim, nada
<Jordan_U> VERTiG0, Is that broadcom?
<liberti> hola
<shorto> can anyone tell em how do i leave the "X" so i can install drivers?
<VERTiG0> not 100% sure...
<brk3> Ta1: no shouldnt do, I just installed it there today and everything still works..
<liberti> si alguien me entiende
<cafuego> VERTiG0: run 'lspci' with the card inserted.
<nickrud> unagi, if you installed that deb someone referred you to, dpkg -L <nameofdeb> | grep bin should show what you need to run
<liberti> por favor
<liberti> necesito
<liberti> ayuda
<VERTiG0> apparently it is broadcom...
<Nwallins|home> liberti: #ubuntu-es   maybe?\
<VERTiG0> not sure of the exact chipset
<brk3> Ta1: have installed any other firewall packages that may be interfering?
<cafuego> VERTiG0: ok. You don't need windows drivers at all.
<IndyGunFreak> !sp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cafuego> VERTiG0: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/feisty-cafuego/bcm43xx/
<liberti> tengo un problema con xmame
<VERTiG0> really cafuego
<IndyGunFreak> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<brk3> are there any channels for ubuntu gaming, im having trouble with getting glest to run
<liberti> y esque solo se me ve en pantalla miniatura
<Ta1> not that I know of.. I did the default install and haven't added any other firewalls
<leonel> liberti: /j #ubuntu-es
<liberti> pq??
<cafuego> VERTiG0: Remove ndiswrapper, install the bcm43xx-firmware packag. Reboot, enjoy.
<liberti> asias
<VERTiG0> Broadcom 4306C0 chipset?
<Jordan_U> VERTiG0, Any braodcom card
<IndyGunFreak> VERTiG0: should be easy
<brk3> Ta1: are you 100% sure you have port forwarding set up on your router properly
<VERTiG0> glorious.
<VERTiG0> thanks guys, i appreciate it.
<VERTiG0> will try it.
<cafuego> VERTiG0: I use it here on my pc laptop and g4 ibook; works dandy with network manager
<Jordan_U> VERTiG0, The package is "bcm43xx-fwcutter"
<tovella> Zack: you should be able to create a directory within your home directory, but to create one outside of that, you will have to use "sudo".  it's a security thing with all unix, linux, & bsd based operating systems.
<smoopuppy2> how do I add to the ubuntu wiki
<Ta1> brk3: yes, and I tried it without the router any.. straight from the pc to the cablemodem
<smoopuppy2> i found an easy way to setup an evdo card in ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> smoopuppy2: if you have to ask, maybe you shoudn't be adding. :)
<Jordan_U> smoopuppy2, You need to create an account and log in to edit
<cafuego> Jordan_U: The one in ubuntu yes, mine isn't (and i *know* my firmware works)
<nickrud> smoopuppy2, go to launchpad.net, get yourself an account, then login to the wiki and edit away
<smoopuppy2> fyi kppp works great as a evdo client
<VERTiG0> okay so what exactly do i need to get from that page, cafuego?  i'm new to installing things within linux.
<Jordan_U> cafuego, ?
<cafuego> VERTiG0: bcm43xx-firmware_1.3-1ubuntu2_all.deb
<brk3> Ta1: and battlefield is it cant connect?
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: does anyone maintain the wiki, to make sure its accurate?
<tovella> Zack: are you attempting to create a directory from the command line, or from within the gui?
<cafuego> VERTiG0: Just double-click that after downloading.
<Zack> OK I have created the Folder but how do i save a File into the folder? When i click save it says I do not have permission
<VERTiG0> alriiiiight.
<VERTiG0> then reboot, plug the card in, and it should work out of the box?
<dardack> someone recommend i come on here for some help with my wireless connection, when someone has a minute
<cafuego> Jordan_U: the fwcutter requires you to grab a firmware, and not all listed firmware files work with all cards.
<Jordan_U> cafuego, I prefer the bcm43xx-fwcutter as it will automatically update your firmware when new firmware is available
<Ta1> brk3: bf2142 requires like 20 different ports open.. and no it says there is no internet connection.. it works fine on my PC
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless | dardack
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak, some. I used to spend a lot of time on it, and will soon have some time. You're welcome to join in
<ubotu> dardack: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<eazyass> how do i determine which serial port i have something plugged into?
<Ta1> on winblows that is..
<cafuego> Jordan_U: And for the 4306, mine works, as I have two.
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: i may one of thesedays
<dardack> ubotu: i've read all the help docs and even posted to forum still no help
<cafuego> Jordan_U: Oh, it does it automatically now?
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak, CategoryCleanup <--
<Jordan_U> cafuego, Yes
<unagi_> anyone here run awn?
<Jordan_U> cafuego, As of Feisty
<cafuego> Ha
<brk3> Ta1: hm im afraid im not sure what the problem is so, ubuntu definatly doesnt block ports by default. are you running it on wine? maybe its just not very well supported..
<Zack> K I have created the Folder but how do i save a File into the folder? When i click save it says I do not have permission
<dardack> indygunfreak: thanks for link already read it, still no help
<tovella> dardack: ask your question - ubotu is a "bot" - automated responses.
<Ta1> no running on cedega and it is one of the fully supported games
* cafuego has been using his as of dapper, the cutter didn't do anything automatically.
<shorto> Zack, did you chmod the folder?
<brk3> Ta1: maybe you could try asking on the cedega support forums
<Zack> Shorto: noo, How to?
<Jordan_U> cafuego, And since it downloads the drivers and extracts them it is legal, while your way is technically not ( broadcom refuses to allow distribution of their firmware ) so it is the only way that Ubuntu can do it
<Ta1> Speaking of WINE though.. anybody know why a gamepad would not work right in wine?  it works except it acts like it is always being pressed up....
<Ta1> brk3: cedega forums aren't very useful..
<cafuego> Jordan_U: Yeah, I know mine violates the licensing, just don't much care.
<dardack> tovella, i see, um well every so often i get dropped for like 45 to 2 minutes and than comes back up, annoying when playing games, downloading, listen to music, etc.  i have pings going to my router and google. com and can show you what happens there when it happens, also my link signal during this time doubles, once comes back it goes back to normal, um and none of the logs in /var/log are changed when it occurs
<cafuego> Jordan_U: I see forcing epople to use windows with your product as a far worse issue.
<Jordan_U> cafuego, I have no problem with it :) But it just can't be an "official" solution :)
<shorto> anyone 1337 enough to tell em how to kill the X window? :D
<cafuego> Jordan_U: oh, sure <heh>
<unagi_> anyone here run awn?
<tovella> dardack: so this isn't an issue with getting it working, it's more a question of reliability?
<dardack> tovella: yes, and its not regular intervals
<Jordan_U> shorto, Do you mean an X window or all of X entirely?
<Nwallins|home> Jordan_U: I think he wants to drop out of X to a terminal interface
<Zack> How do i use "chmod" to create a File?
<dardack> tovella: and i can't tell if it's only when i'm acutally doing something online, i've left the pings going when i'm away and when i scroll up as far as the terminal lets me i don't see any of the issue
<nickrud> Zack, you use touch to create a file
<shorto> Jordan_U, i belive entirely cuz i need to install geforce drivers :D
<Nwallins|home> i've wondered the same thing, gdm seems to only shut down if you exit X
<GoldeNArX> hey guys. i've got a uli5283 pci sata / raid controller.  standard drivers that come with ubuntu do recognize the sata controller but not the raid part.  drivers are available but for other distros fedora3, suse9, redhat9.  are any of those drivers going to work for me
<unagi_> !awn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cafuego> shorto: Can't you just use the Ubuntu packaged ones?
<unagi_> !avant window manager
<Zack> Nickrud: um, Explain on how to do that. In the terminal in a certain folder.
<nickrud> Nwallins|home, ctl-alt-backspace, anywhen. Best done at the gdm login screen
<unagi_> !avant-window-manager
<nickrud> Zack, touch /path/to/file
<Nwallins|home> nickrud: ah, yes -- now i remember -- thanks!
<Zack> ok
<shorto> cafuego, hmm if i knew that they existed earlyer i wouldt have asked :D are they awalible via apt-get?
<Nwallins|home> shorto: try ctrl-alt-bkspc
<cafuego> shorto: Yup, linux-restricted-modules and nvidia-glx
<Jordan_U> shorto, Yes, also from System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<Nwallins|home> nickrud: i like the old school login to terminal, then startx to load X
<cafuego> shorto: install those, run 'sudo nvidia-glx-config enable', logout, hit ctrl-alt-backspace, login.
<shorto> thank you
<nickrud> Nwallins|home, I prefer use gdm to skip the login myself. Only person on this machine
<tovella> dardack: an intermittent problem with wi-fi connectivity (or any intermittent problem, for that matter) is always the most difficult to troubleshoot.  it's possible that there are unresolved issues with the particular hardware you're using. which wi-fi device, & model of PC are we talking about?
<andre_pereira> ZzZzZz
<pha|con> dardack: just out of curiosity are you using a linksys wrtg54 router?  mine would drop randomly and i put a linux-based firmware on it and it cleared the problem up
<dardack> tovella: the best buy brand pci wireless g, uses Arethos chipset   AR5005G 802.11abg NIC,
<dardack> um
<Nwallins|home> dardack: my wifi card or router would bomb out if I used bittorrent with default parameters -- forget what the fix was
<dardack> pha|con: yes i am
<dardack> i think the G one
<shorto> Jordan_U,  with this linux-restricted-module do i need to install a specific version? i get a whole bunch of results :)
<Zack> OK I got it to make a file but i cant edit it so i can put the code in that i need in it.
<dardack> pha|con: never happned in windows tho
<IndyGunFreak> those poor linksys wireless routers.
<Jordan_U> shorto, Just get -generic and it will keep you up-to-date automatically
<pha|con> dardack: sounds like what mine was doing.  dropped all wireless connections....windows linux and psp
<shorto> thank you
<hatter> what is the equivalent of dvdshrink for linux ?
<IndyGunFreak> hatter: acidrip is good
<dardack> pha|con: i'm saying it never happened in windows tho
<pha|con> dardack: hmmm...if it's just specific to linux then flashing a new firmware on the router probably won't help
<Jordan_U> shorto, Or just use System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager and make it one step :)
<hatter> IndyGunFreak, thx
<IndyGunFreak> hatter: there's others, but i like acidrip most.. ::dvdrip:: is ok to.
<dardack> i am using the restricted driver, should i try ndiswrapper?
<tovella> dardack: have a look this site: http://nosrednaekim.wordpress.com/tag/linux/kubuntu/
<LinAsH> hatter, DVD95
<IndyGunFreak> LinAsH: never tried that one.
<VERTiG0> cafuego, are you still around?
<tovella> dardack: there's a part that says, "Atheros support is broken for the AR5005G in Ubuntu."
<LinAsH> hatter, also k9copy
<shorto> thank you all for your help now it's reboot time :D
<Zack> How can i do this plz
<dardack> tovella: see i've read things like that and couldn't tell if that was to even get it to work, or like my problems.  Is there a place that walks me through uninstalling the built in Arethos drivers, i've gotten ndiswrapper to work on my laptop for my belkin, but i tried here and it gave me erros, mainly i think because i haven't figured out how to remove the arethos restricted drivers
<WhoNeedszzz> Hi all, ever since I switched to Athalon 64 X2, my monitor won't display the terminal (ctrl+alt+F1), how do I fix this?
<Zack> How can i save a file in my File System!!
<Zack> ?
<VERTiG0> Jordan_U or cafuego?  you guys there?
<IndyGunFreak> Zack: is it a file youre downloading?
<Jordan_U> VERTiG0, I am
<VERTiG0> ah.
<Zack> No i am trying to make a Mount command for my ipod
<VERTiG0> well i've installed cafuego's stuff, and rebooted
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<VERTiG0> and put in my wifi network SSID and wep key and stuff...
<VERTiG0> yet no dice.
<IndyGunFreak> so what file do you need to save for that?
<brk3> anyone know of a greasemonkey script that lets you download from myspace..?
<IndyGunFreak> brk3: no don't think so.
<Zack> A .fdi file that i need to create but it will not let me save it.
<IndyGunFreak> Zack: why not?
<WhoNeedszzz> Zack, why would you even want to connect your ipod to linux?
<Zack> it says that Permission Is Denied
<Jordan_U> VERTiG0, Can you pastebin the output of: sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<Zack> To listen to my music why else?
<VERTiG0> Jordan_U, sure, let me switch back to my wired connection.
<hatter> LinAsH, IndyGunFreak , cool, i will check them out, thx
<IndyGunFreak> Zack: if its a long script, save it to your desktop, and then open a terminal, and  type "gksudo nautilus".. and navigate to the folder in question, and move the file there.
<WhoNeedszzz> Zach, you do know you can just play music from windows in linux
<Nwallins|home> WhoNeedszzz: also, iPods are handy, if not great, portable HDs
<ketrox> Zack i connect my ipod tolinux everyday and i never had problem
<tovella> dardack: the easiest solution might be to exchange it for a card that's known to work well with linux.
<IndyGunFreak> Zack: if its not a long script, you can close w/o saving, open a terminal, type gksudo gedit... create the script, then save it in the appropriate folder.
<WhoNeedszzz> anyone know about my display problem?
<hatter> and what about firewire capture from the camera ?
<Zack> Ok now that i have your attention, I am using Amarok and it says i need a Mount command
<dardack> out of curiousity there is no way to run itunes on linux correct?
<dardack> tovella: i wish, gonna try ndiswrapper, works great on my belkin, just need to figure out how to remove the built in driver
<VERTiG0> Jordan_U, it does nothing.
<Music_Shuffle> dardack, not that I know of
<IndyGunFreak> Zack: that i can't help you with, but i will say this, when I had trouble getting my Ipod to mount in Amarok, it mounted perfectly with Rhythmbox
<VERTiG0> i enter my pass and then it comes back with nothing, just back to a blank prompt
<Zack> I just dont understand it the example is "Eject%d"
<SAM_theman> Hello guys
<Music_Shuffle> Hello
<tovella> dardack: i'm not saying you can't get it working, but one way to end lots of frustration is to only buy from vendors who are linux friendly.
<Zack> I tried Rythmbox but it will not convert to Acc
<Zack> ACC
<WhoNeedszzz> Zack, Amarok is fine
<WhoNeedszzz> I am using it right now
<ketrox> zack use gtkpod
<Jordan_U> VERTiG0, Try setting your wireless card to "roaming mode" and then try the network manager applet
<Zack> What is your mount code?
<IndyGunFreak> Amarok is the best, but i don't know the mount command for an Ipod.
<tovella> dardack: if i had an atheros card, i could try some things to help you more.
<dardack> tovella: i know, but i read that it worked for people right out, so i got it, maybe that was earlier versions or something
<h1st0> exit
<dardack> well i know i have to blacklist the bcmx, but also i need to remove ath_pci and ath_hal and i don't know how to do that
<Zack> IndyGunFreak: could you please go into your preferences and take a look for me?
<IndyGunFreak> Zack: do you get the ipod icon on your desktop?...
<IndyGunFreak> yeha, hang on.
<VERTiG0> Jordan_U, the network manager applet?
<hatter> does anyone know how to change the default window opening position in gnome so it doesnt open new windows in the centre of the screen ?
<Jordan_U> VERTiG0, top right corner of the screen
<Zack> IndyGunFreak: Yes i do
<VERTiG0> i have to use the network manager applet to change the wifi connection to roaming, don't i?
<Jordan_U> VERTiG0, No, that is System -> Administration -> Networking
<VERTiG0> Jordan_U, you're a genius.
<VERTiG0> it works.
<TiMoZi> hey
<WhoNeedszzz> hehe Zach, I just plugged in my ipod and it works finr
<WhoNeedszzz> fine*
<VERTiG0> wait, nope.
<WhoNeedszzz> Zack*
<VERTiG0> i have a 100% connection now
<VERTiG0> but no pages work...
<TiMoZi> does anybody know how to give the shell a background image?
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, Hey.  I'm back
<WhoNeedszzz> Zack, a box should pop up and ask wheter you want to handle it or not, just drop down the list and click apple ipod
<Zack> Whoneedszzz: Sync music to it and listen to it
<Zack> I did click apple ipod
<VERTiG0> hey craigbass1976.  we've got wired working, now we're working on my wifi :)
<tovella> VERTiG0: try this from a terminal window: "sudo dhclient wlan0"
<WhoNeedszzz> Zack, ok just did
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, what was the wired problem?  Wireless huh?  Glutton for punishment
<LinAsH> TiMoZi, just go to Edit/Current Profile/Effects
<Zack> did it play?
<WhoNeedszzz> Zack, does it show in your devices tab?
<Jordan_U> VERTiG0, Can you ping your router?
<WhoNeedszzz> yes it plays
<VERTiG0> craigbass1976, turns out that a port on my router doesn't like to talk to the internet.  but it works fine with my networked printer.
<Zack> WNZ: no it doesnt
<VERTiG0> so i merely switched their ports.
<WhoNeedszzz> hmmm
<Zack> It says i need to connect it and i need a mount code
<intelikey> howto, read the cmos clock(rtc) from linux ?
<VERTiG0> Jordan_U, network is unreachable.
<TiMoZi> LinAsH: thanks, i dont mean the terminal x ap
<craigbass1976> VERTiG0, I remember wondering about that.
<IceOnly> hello
<VERTiG0> tovella, no such device.
<TiMoZi> the command line, bash.
<IndyGunFreak> Zack: it says its mounted at /media/IPOD
<WhoNeedszzz> Zack, remove it and reconnect
<IceOnly> i have a question, did anybody nows how i change the video source in ffserver.conf?
<WhoNeedszzz> with Amarok open
<TiMoZi> ive seen some consoles with it
<tovella> VERTiG0: how about "ifconfig"?  what device is shown for the wi-fi, then?
<intelikey> TiMoZi with what ?
<TiMoZi> background image
<VERTiG0> tovella, eth0, eth1, eth1:avah, and lo
<TiMoZi> the shell... before X is run
<intelikey> TiMoZi frame buffering
<VERTiG0> okay i have been asked for my WEP key about 10 times in the past 5 minutes
<WhoNeedszzz> Zack...
<Zack> It still dont work
<VERTiG0> yet i keep inputting it correctly
<TiMoZi> intelikey: is that what it's called?
<WhoNeedszzz> go to synaptic and make sure all of your files are updated
<dardack> can anyone tell me how to either remove or blacklist ath_pci ath_hal?
<Zack> ok
<LinAsH> TiMoZi, but you will have to recompil your kernel for this I think
<intelikey> that's what facilitates it.    usplash is what you are asking about TiMoZi
<VERTiG0> okay uh
<tovella> VERTiG0: no wi-fi, huh? is your wired connection still plugged in?
<VERTiG0> it miraculously works now.
<Jordan_U> VERTiG0, Seems like a pattern :)
<VERTiG0> no kidding!
<intelikey> !usplash > TiMoZi
<IceOnly> can anybody help me?
<Zack> i marked all upgrades and theres nothing to upgrade
<tovella> IceOnly: only i might be able to help you, if you say what your problem is.
<WhoNeedszzz> ok
<Jordan_U> !anybody | IceOnly
<ubotu> IceOnly: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Ktravaglini> I am now away - Grad practive - Left at 17:47:32
<WhoNeedszzz> Zack, go to the devices tab in Amarok
<IceOnly> i wont to stream my webcam with ffserver
<IceOnly> put it will open /dev/video and not /dev/video1
<Zack> ok
<WhoNeedszzz> Zack, at the top under the menu bar, click connect
<TiMoZi> intelikey: ok, thanks!
<Zack> i did
<intelikey> /dev/vidio should be a symlink to /dev/vidio?   you can change the symlink
<Zack> it askes for a "Pre-connect command"
<WhoNeedszzz> ok
<WhoNeedszzz> i got it
<tovella> IceOnly: make a symlink to it like this: sudo ln -s /dev/video1 /dev/video
<IndyGunFreak> Zack: i just had that problem with my Ipod i can tell youhow i fixed it.
<WhoNeedszzz> Zack, go to configure amarok
<Zack> YES
<IndyGunFreak> Zack: settings Menu/Configure Amarok.
<IndyGunFreak> then click on Media Devices
<WhoNeedszzz> heh
<Zack> ok got it
<WhoNeedszzz> same thing i was going to tell him
<Zack> ok
<IndyGunFreak> where it says Plugin, in the pulldown menu, choose apple ipod
<IndyGunFreak> then apply/ok
<IndyGunFreak> it should mount it for you
<intelikey> so     anyone know how to read the (rtc) from linux ?
<SAM_theman> Why the heck it takes so long to download a 5.9mb file on apt-get ??? I am on a 1.5mbs
<Zack> lets see
<brk3> IndyGunFreak: just in case someone asks that myspace question again :) http://myspacevalley.com
<Jordan_U> SAM_theman, The mirror you are using is slow?
<IndyGunFreak> brk3: ok.
<SAM_theman> wow
<Zack> dfkjlfjld, CRASH
<IndyGunFreak> crash?
<WhoNeedszzz> is there a prog in linux to put music on an ipod>?
<Zack> crash handler came up
<tovella> IndyGunFreak: i think hwclock does that.
<pak33m> help! i cannot access System->Admin->Users and Groups, Network or Services
<SAM_theman> WhoNeedszzz, nano video??
<IndyGunFreak> WhoNeedszzz: yes, Amarok, Banshee, GTkpod, and a couple others i think
<Jordan_U> pak33m, Do you have admin rights to use sudo?
<intelikey> nobody ?
<WhoNeedszzz> IndyGunFreak, Amarok will put music on?
<Zack> It says "knotify" crashed
<IndyGunFreak> WhoNeedszzz: yes.
<WhoNeedszzz> IndyGunFreak, how?
<pak33m> yes i have checked the /etc/groups file
<IndyGunFreak> Zack: sorry, i don't use KDE, those terms are foriegn to me
<WhoNeedszzz> lol
<shorto> Jordan_U, tnx for those tips works fine now :)
<WhoNeedszzz> IndyGunFreak, nvm
<zaskhya> i dont understand how to install my printer pixma 1500 and 1700
<Zack> I dont know what it is either!
<Jordan_U> shorto, np
<tovella> intelikey: i think hwclock does that.
<zaskhya> pls help me
<IndyGunFreak> Zack: well, KDE is the devil, as you're finding out..lol
<Zack> HEY! i just closed it and reopended and it worked
<IndyGunFreak> Zack: well, go figure.. good
<Jordan_U> zaskhya, Is it listed in System -> Administration -> Printing ?
<WhoNeedszzz> Zack, use xfce
<Zack> lets see if it syncs
<intelikey> tovella well i thought it did but if so it's wrong and i just set the clock in bios before boot
<Zack> how do i get that?
<WhoNeedszzz> Zack, xubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> Zack: lol
<shorto> now another question: i have a sound controller option on my keyboard, the bar seems to go up and down but nothing happens what could be the problem?
<IndyGunFreak> sudo aptitude install xfce-desktop
<intelikey> tovella is there no way to read the device dirrectly ?
<Zack> joy
<tovella> intelikey: there is, but i don't remember... let me check.
<pak33m> intelikey: yes i have checked the /etc/groups file
<IndyGunFreak> KDE just sucks, to slow, and to kiddy lookin.
<Zack> isnt xubunt the light version of ubuntu
<Zack> ?
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak, the package name is xubuntu-desktop
<zaskhya> but the series of pixma 1500 and 1700 is not on list, its just have pixma 2000
<IndyGunFreak> Zack: yeah, but hte GUI is 100% better than KDE.... it really doesn't matter what your hardware is.
<WhoNeedszzz> xubuntu is ubuntu with xfce
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: thanks for the correction.
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak, You must be a Debian User :)
<WhoNeedszzz> hence the x
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: lol
<Zack> why dont they use it on the Main ubuntu?
<tovella> intelikey: The time shown is always in local time, even if you keep your Hardware Clock in Coordinated Universal Time.
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: what makes you say that?
<WhoNeedszzz> Zack, who knows
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak, I think that is the package name in debian :)
<tovella> intelikey: it is hwclock.
<Zack> jeez, well lets see if this worked
<VERTiG0> Okay, I've got a totally stupid question.  my task bar at the bottom has somehow, with my stupidity, moved everything to the far right and has become really small.
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: it might be.. never really looked, but yes, i have debian on my laptop
<intelikey> tovella so short answer is no.  no way to read it dirrectly,   k  thanks.
<Zack> Whoneedszzz: I clicked Disconnect and it said the "unmount command failed"
<WhoNeedszzz> ever since I switched to Athalon 64 X2, my monitor won't display the terminal (ctrl+alt+F1), how do I fix this?
<WhoNeedszzz> use xfce
<IndyGunFreak> Control alt delete
<tovella> intelikey: it DOES read it directly, what it shows will be the localtime.
<WhoNeedszzz> it will fix it
<IndyGunFreak> Zack: right click the IPod icon on your desktop, choose unmount.. then just close amarok.
<IndyGunFreak> that happens to me to.
<WhoNeedszzz> IndyGunFreak, ctrl+alt+delete locks the computer
<IndyGunFreak> WhoNeedszzz: really? ;)
<IndyGunFreak> WhoNeedszzz: force of habit, its how i fixed everything under Windows.
<WhoNeedszzz> lol
<WhoNeedszzz> u mean WinBLOWS
<WhoNeedszzz> ;)
<Zack> IndyGunfreak: i thought about that but is there a way to fix it in Amarok?
<WhoNeedszzz> Zack, just use xfce, all of your problems will be solved
<IndyGunFreak> Zack: hmm, maybe, but not that i know of, as long as you unmount it, you can close amarok w/o issue.
<lo4fer> i have my windows ntfs partition mounted and am able to browse it in nautilus. question is, eh, i guess a windows question but here goes: where is c:\ located in this windows partition (has xp operatin  system installed on it)?
<alliecat> So if I have a question about LaTeX and I'm kind of a noob is there anyone here who can help me out at all or should I look up another channel?
<IndyGunFreak> actually Zack reverse that..
<IndyGunFreak> close amarok(make sure its not in system tray), then unmount the ipod.
<Jordan_U> lo4fer, Your windows partition is "C:"
<tritium> alliecat: it's offtopic for this channel, but you may /query me with questions
<IndyGunFreak> you'll get a "safe to disconnect" notice.. at least I do in Gnome.
<WhoNeedszzz> lo4fer, /medis/sda(or hda)2
<Zack> ok, and whoneedszz: your talking to a noooooooobie i dont know what that is! i wanna learn this system tho
<WhoNeedszzz> Zack, do the command IndyGunFreak gave you
<alliecat> well, it's about texlive and texmaker in ubuntu feisty but still yeah, ok.
<tritium> alliecat: then it's not so offtopic
<Zack> Ok i got it
<Zack> IT WORKS
<lo4fer> thanks whoneeds, i just realized what a stupid question it is: that partition IS the c drive. the folder i wanted, which is a subdirectory of c:
<IndyGunFreak> joy joy
<Zack> Haleloua, however you spell that
<lo4fer> is right there at top level (sorry accidentally hit enter there)
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Zack> Gracias
<Zack> Later
<zaskhya> pls help me
<Kinks> raor.
<alliecat> God I'm going to sound stupid but I have no idea how to make texmaker find the packages in a directory.
<alliecat> So I can't build a document.
<lo4fer> here's another basic question: where's a suitable place for creating a folder to place some ubuntu .iso's to share on bittorrent?
<Jordan_U> zaskhya, Ask your question, if anyone can help they will
<lo4fer> or will bittorrent just create a folder when install it?
<tritium> alliecat: ubuntu packages?
<alliecat> they are latex packages
<tritium> alliecat: installed through the repos, or installed by hand?
<alliecat> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/TeXLive_and_Texmaker <--- I used those directions to install texlive and texmaker on my system.
<EADG> lo4fer: In your home dir... /home/lo4fer for ex.
<zaskhya> i want to ask about printer instalation on ubuntu, i am newer
<tritium> alliecat: you should have installed the ubuntu texlive package, and saved yourself a lot of hassle
<alliecat> but texmaker kept looking for the files in the old windows directory from when I started my thesis in Windows.
<alliecat> tritium: Actually I went ahead and did that after it was looking for the files in the Windows dir.
<alliecat> i did an apt-get
<Jordan_U> zaskhya, Go to System -> Administration -> Printing, then click on New Printer
<zaskhya> my printer is pixma 1500 and 1700 is not on the list
<alliecat> And now it's no longer looking in the Windows directory, but it just plain can't find the packages, which are there on the other texlive install.
<BloodyTux> soooo
* BloodyTux is back
<tritium> alliecat: sounds like you're including or inputing some .tex files with old windows path
<BloodyTux> anyone use pidgin? is it good?
<alliecat> tritium: It's not doing that anymore though, since I installed hte ubuntu texlive package.
<IndyGunFreak> BloodyTux: pidgin rocks.. it kills kopete
<tritium> alliecat: you installed those texlive package from the ubuntu repos, or from the directions you gave the URL to above?
<tritium> alliecat: what's the "other texlive install" you mention above?
<alliecat> First I used the ones from the above URL. Then to troubleshoot I tried just installing the package from the ubuntu repos
<Jordan_U> zaskhya, You might try the drivers closest to your model
<alliecat> And removing the other one.
<IndyGunFreak> BloodyTux: but if you dont' want to compile it, just stick with Gaim till Gutsy is released with Pidgin, there's not that much difference
<tritium> alliecat: which packages, in particular?
<wes_1977> is there a package i can install that will allow me to select a window (terminal for example) and set it to an 800x600 (or other common) size?
<K-Ryan> Hi guys
<alliecat> I just did an apt-get texlive
<tritium> wes_1977: many programs will take the --geometry option from the cli
<K-Ryan> How can I terminate a process that needs root?
<zaskhya> how about pixma 2000 is that the right driver?
<wes_1977> what is the best quality screen recording application available for ubuntu? I'm trying to record high quality screencasts
<LinAsH> wes_1977, what for? web development?
<tritium> alliecat: yes, but what other LaTeX packages are you using?
<lo4fer> drat. bittorrent looks to have been installed by default in feisty, i have now added the package bittorrent-gui. how do i run either of these confounded programs. tried bittorrent and bitttorrent-gui from command line.
<alliecat> oh, well the one it can't find is the very first one referenced cite.sty
<wes_1977> LinAsH :: for screen casts ... I only want to capture video in an 800x600 box on my 1400x900 desktop
<alliecat> I don't even know where to begin in pointing it in the right direction to find it.
<alliecat> The file is there.
<wx> us
<tritium> alliecat: the texlive package doesn't install _everything_.  You may need other packages to get what you need, such as cite
<alliecat> I've written a considerable amount of my thesis and am having problems with actually viewing a .pdf of it which is somewhat impeding my progress on the whole matter XD
<holycow> hi alliecat
<alliecat> Yeah, but I do have the packages elsewhere. I kept the dir where all the packages were from the texlive iso I got from the URL I mentioned previously.
<goldbond> hi, what should the mount point of the swap partition be?
<alliecat> Hello holycow.
<Jordan_U> alliecat, Ubuntu can open pdf files, or did it not render correctly?
<LinAsH> goldbond, nowhere
<alliecat> Oh no, that's not a problem at all -- I can't even build the sucker!
<goldbond> thank
<holycow> goldbond, just label it swap during install, goldbond you won't  be a ble to access it from your sysytem tho, only kernel has access to it
<tritium> alliecat: use the ubuntu packages.  You could always install texlive-full to be on the safe side
<alliecat> Because the latex packages are in the wrong place
<niuq> hello where can i get some documentation for using gftp?
<holycow> if i remember alliecat knows more than most of us about ubuntu/debian
<alliecat> haha no
<alliecat> you got the wrong kitty
<tritium> niuq: all packages store documentation under /usr/share/doc/<packagename>
<holycow> well hi anyway
<holycow> hehe
<holycow> what is the problem exactly? pdfs should at least try to open, do they render?
<niuq> tritium: thank you man
<holycow> have you tried multiple pdf clients?
<alliecat> I'm a noob to this distro and to Linux in general, but have been using UNIX based systems for quite some time.
<tritium> holycow: first he has to build them properly with LaTeX
<alliecat> she ;)
<alliecat> But yeah
<tritium> alliecat: sorry ;)
<alliecat> I am not building it correctly yet!
<holycow> aha right
<holycow> its a latex export then? oh right
<alliecat> Using LaTeX for my thesis
<tritium> holycow: not exactly, but sort of
<craigbass1976> what is an evms.engine.log ?
<alliecat> Because open office isn't really very good for it.
<tritium> alliecat: good choice ;)
<holycow> we are going to sponsor an extension for oo that will show where styles start and end
<holycow> we have that problem too
<roho> alliecat: are you female? <G>
<alliecat> haha I shouldn't let that on. I've been on the internet long enough to know better
* jjs2 hopes no one knows he's a dog
<alliecat> I'm installing the texlive-full
<tritium> roho: should konw better...
* holycow hides the bone
<Stormx2> o.O
<wes_1977> what is the best quality screen recording application available for ubuntu? I'm trying to record high quality screencasts
<Zawk> after doing a Console Login, how can I go about getting the graphical login back? Whenever I restart the Ubuntu progress bar shows up and once it finishes it goes straight to the command line. I tried startx, which works, but I'd rather go straight to X :)
<tritium> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Stormx2> wes_1977: Check out recordMyDesktop, that can record lossless if need be.
<tritium> Zawk: sudo telinit 2.  how did you disable graphical login?
<Cristian29> exit
<tritium> Zawk: did you chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm?  If so, you'll need to chmod +x it now
* trogdor was a man... I mean, he was a dragon-man.. or maybe hwas just a dragon.. but he was still TROGDOR!!!!
<alliecat> :o
<craigbass1976> !evms
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evms - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<santi> can anyone help me about intalling amsn ?
<Zac1> Santi: all you need is Gaim
<Zawk> tritium, I didn't disable it. I went to the login screen (KDE's) and hit Console Login so I could install some drivers w/o X running.
<tritium> santi: it's in the repos.  sudo apt-get install amsn
<Zac1> I actually found it easier to use than amsn.
<tritium> Zawk: I see
<roho> tritium: yeah, i do.  i was kidding.  i just admire that people still use latex
<Zawk> tritium, after that it wouldn't go back to graphics. I'll try that chmod thing though.
<santi> but i want the newest one
<tritium> roho: it's still a standard in academia, and nothing produces mathematics as beautifully as TeX
<SAM_theman> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<tritium> roho: it's also a standard in scientific and engineering journals, as well as other fields
<roho> tritium: yeah, i remember reading that in the faq.  what is the front-end for latex?
<santi> !amsn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alliecat> Yeah, I'm in the Genetics field.
<tritium> roho: there is no standard front end.
<akromyk> what is the equivalent of "tracert"
<roho> roho: well how about just naming one?
* tritium used plain old text editors for his dissertation
<roho> akromyk: traceroute
<alliecat> Unfortunately nobody in my field has any idea how to use LaTeX at all and I have to put it into an editable .pdf file for them
<akromyk> thanks
<alliecat> so they can make changes for me
<roho> heh
<tritium> alliecat: we'll get you up and running
<roho> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<roho> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<alliecat> I used it on Windows previously and got a new laptop, decided to throw Ubuntu on here to give it a shot and liked it, so I took Windows off cause HDD space is at a premium on a laptop
<holycow> alliecat, wow, i thought all uni types had to learn latex
<santi> The version i want to install is amsn-0.97RC1, how to ?
<tritium> alliecat: cite.sty is in the tetex-extra package
<tritium> holycow: not so much anymore
<alliecat> holycow: Unfortunately it isn't. I go to a decent school and almost nobody in the biology department even knows what I'm talking about.
<holycow> goddamned ms
<trogdor> holycow: heh, no.  I work at a uni, and everyone just uses Word and Excel :-/
<tritium> easy there, holycow
<Talaman72> is there a wine channel on here?
<holycow> lazyness and mediocrity ticks me off :)
<roho> alliecat: what front-end do you use for latex?
<SAM_theman> #wine
<trogdor> a few of my users use tex/latex, but they're the exception
<alliecat> texmaker
<kracker> hmm, so i have a configuration problem. I had a problem
<tritium> We don't need no stinking LaTeX frontends
<alliecat> I haha
<trogdor> though I must admit I know nothing of LaTeX, heh.  I don't have to write papers :-P
<SAM_theman> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<alliecat> I need to do this in the next month with as little headache as possible! ;)
<alliecat> My defense is July 19th
<alliecat> It's only for undergrad honors, but still it's important to me.
<tritium> alliecat: let's make sure to review all of your \usepackage{} lines, so we get all the packages you need installed
<jramsey> i get totem could not play file xxx.mp3; you might need to install plugin
<jramsey> any ideas what plugin i need?
<tritium> !mp3 > jramsey
<kracker> I accidentally installed my system under the wrong keyboard layout, now upon my first reboot i am wondering how I can change the keyboard layout back to en-US (utf8) to get the system running again
<alliecat> I figured on getting the extras and seeing what wasn't in it there.
<roho> so if someone wants to change from ubuntu to kubuntu, do you just have to install kubuntu-desktop?
<holycow> yup
<holycow> roho, thats it
<tritium> alliecat: apt-file is _very_ useful.  You can install it, run sudo apt-file update, and then (for example) apt-file search cite.sty, to find what package it's in
<digin4> what's the name of the package to be able to compile source? build essensials??
<Jordan_U> roho, Yes, but that will leave you with both Gnome and KDE, and the Apps that come with both
<tritium> !b-e > digin4
<alliecat> oh wow thanks so much tritium
<holycow> build-essential
<tritium> alliecat: :)
<roho> Jordan_U: there isn't some script that converts better?
<Kaitlyn2004> I'm having problems setting up my network connection on newly installed Ubuntu
<digin4> thanks tritium
<splott> hello people
<Kaitlyn2004> It seems to have gotten an IP properly from my router, but apart from that... I can't use the net..
<Jordan_U> roho, If you want to go all KDE then just install kubuntu-desktop and remove Ubuntu-desktop and its dependencies
<SAM_theman> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<splott> i have the ubuntu for 64bit running and I seem to be missing glibc...anyone know how to get it?  want to run Enemy Territory...
<jramsey> anyone know what plugin is needed to play mp3 files?
<roho> Jordan_U: that's it? ok, but will i have any broken libraries or crazy stuff like that?
<Jordan_U> roho, Nope
<roho> excellent
<splott> j_ramsey dunno, but I think they come with vlc. :)
<kracker> Since I'm looking for a way to change to rescue the newly installed system by editing some configuration file (wince) to change the console keyboard language back to en-US.utf8
<Xenguy> !restricted | jramsey
<ubotu> jramsey: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jordan_U> roho, Use --auto-remove when you remove ubuntu-desktop though, or it won't remove the dependencies
<Kaitlyn2004> anyone... help me?
<Elliot_1> does anyone know if it is possible to install Microsoft word on ubuntu
<roho> Jordan_U: *nod*
<roho> thanks
<Jordan_U> Elliot_1, It is, with wine
<splott> why would you want Word when you can have OpenOffice?
<splott> anyone know about glibc?
<tritium> roho: or, use aptitude
<Nwallins|home> Elliot_1: also check out crossoveroffice, which is based on wine
<roho> tritium: how about synaptic?
<craigbass1976> Kaitlyn2004, Sheesh, this seems to be happening a lot today.  Rather than gunk up the channel, can you open a dialogue with me?
<niuq> i actually think office it is better than open office, just a thought
<tritium> roho: it doesn't auto-remove dependencies either
<Elliot_1> how does it work i have wine but i cant figure out how to work it
<BASHBANG> Hi all, just checking if repo's are down for anyone here?
<Jordan_U> roho, I don't think that synaptic has an equivalent function
<roho> i can just run autoremove after the fact though, correct?
<tritium> splott: what's the problem?
<holycow> niuq, its actually not, we have tested out both extensively and mso is largely ahead in excel mostly
<holycow> for pretty much anything else, oo is killer
<holycow> but thats based on our needs
<Jordan_U> roho, After installing kubuntu yes, after removing ubuntu-desktop, sort of no
<roho> so if i use aptitude, i won't have to worry about that at all?
<splott> tritium when I try to install ET it says it can't handle glibc2.0, when I do a locate I don't see glibc at ALL.
<craigbass1976> holycow, can access synch up to different sql databases (post, my, etc) like oobase?
<Xenguy> Elliot_1: another strategy, if you have fast hardware: you could install Virtualbox, then install windows as a virtual machine, then install Wyrd
* tritium gives holycow the "I love the enter key" award ;)
<craigbass1976> Kaitlyn2004, ?
<Elliot_1> Xenguy thnx but is there a tutorial how to set up wine
<tritium> splott: a default feisty install should only have libc6 and libc6-i686 installed
<lo4fer> all right so i've installed ktorrent. is there somewhere with a tutorial on how i can start sharing my ubuntu .iso? or in order to seed to i have get the .iso through the torrent to begin with?
<Xenguy> Elliot_1: this allows you to run windows/wyrd under linux ;-)
<Kaitlyn2004> craigbass1976: i msged u?
<niuq> holycow: what about power point??, power point y really ahead from presentation i think, i've used it, and well mso 2007 it's pretty cool i think
<splott> tritium how do I get what I need then?
<holycow> craigbass1976, good questions, we would never use something like msaccess
<Xenguy> !wine | Elliot_1
<craigbass1976> Kaitlyn2004, What?  Grrr
<holycow> oo's powerpoint is powerfull
<Xenguy> hrm
<tritium> splott: I don't know what your game needs
<kitsune> anybody know how to rip the subtitles using k9copy? I have them checked, but they don't show when I play the vid. Yes, I have subtitles enabled in the video player. I'm running Feisty Fawn
<craigbass1976> holycow, I wouldn't touch it with a ten foot fiberglass rod either, I was just curious
<Kaitlyn2004> craigbass1976: I got your private message to...?
<ubotu> Elliot_1: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Elliot_1> how does Wine work
<splott> tritium it says "This installation doesn't support glibc-2.0 on Linux / unknown(tried to run setup)"
<Xenguy> ahh
<holycow> i don't see where it is ahead at all, its just slides.  the only thing people don't like about oo presentation is that it can't import powerpoint perfectly and thats hardly oo's fault
<BASHBANG> try turning on subtitles from your dvd player
<alliecat> I have to use oo's powerpoint all the time
<Xenguy> Elliot_1: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<Elliot_1> ok thnx il read up about it and let you know if i have ne issues
<craigbass1976> Kaitlyn2004, the one that said "You there?"
<Kaitlyn2004> got that one too
<niuq> !wine | Elliot_1
<ubotu> Elliot_1: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Kaitlyn2004> craigbass1976: can we just join a channel? #ubuntu1976 :)
<holycow> craigbass1976, *nod* exactly for that reason we haven't spent any time really looking into questions like that
<craigbass1976> Sure
<tritium> niuq: Apple's Keynote beats Powerpoint hands-down.  It's based on pdf
<lo4fer> aren't subtitles stored in a separate file on the original dvd?
<holycow> tritium, that is true
<holycow> VERY true
<gloinunit> any suggestions for a good mp3 application? totem is awful
<Music_Shuffle> !mp3
<BASHBANG> are the repositories or ubuntu.com down for anyone else here?
<niuq> never tried it before
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<holycow> gloinunit, apt-cache search mp3
<holycow> :)
<tritium> BASHBANG: no
<holycow> go crzy
<holycow> crazy
<gloinunit> lol
<gloinunit> i asked for a suggestion ;o
<BASHBANG> thx
<gloinunit> what do you use
<lo4fer> gloinunit: amarok?
<Jordan_U> gloinunit, Amarok is highly sugested
<splott> tritium?  no suggestions??
<Music_Shuffle> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<Frogzoo> Elliot_1: don't use the ubuntu wine repo which is dated, use the budgetdedicated repo mentioned in the ubuntu wiki doc
<Elliot_1> gloinunit use VLC
<gloinunit> hmm
<Music_Shuffle> !banshee
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<gloinunit> VLC is good for movies
<Music_Shuffle> There you go gloinunit
<gloinunit> not for music though imo
<kitsune> Anybody point me in the direction of k9copy help? Is there a channel for kde apps?
<tritium> alliecat: are things going well now with your LaTeX issues?
<Jordan_U> kitsune, There is #kubuntu
* splott sighs. I give up.
<kitsune> Jordan_U: thanks. I'll look into it
<Xenguy> kitsune: re k9copy: could the problem just be the particular DVD?
<lo4fer> bueller? how to seed? i have the file already, do i have to go get the torrent and associate the two in order to share?
<Xenguy> kitsune: IOW, have you used k9copy successfully on any DVD yet?
<bbhrawks> Welcome to another edition of the internet
<kitsune> Xenguy: I don't think so. I've tried 2 other dvds
<skyfalcon866> will 15GB fill up fast
<Music_Shuffle> skyfalcon866, for which partition?
<Perdente> hola
<skyfalcon866> root
<skyfalcon866> not home
<Music_Shuffle> 15 should work.
<Xenguy> kitsune: hrm, so there's no baseline established yet - I wonder what the problem could be?
<alliecat> tritium: Still installing stuff, I'll let you know though. :)
<kitsune> I think it is a bug in Feisty
<tritium> alliecat: ok
<Xenguy> kitsune: do you have that libcss2 thingie installed?
<skyfalcon866> not /home '
<kitsune> Xenguy: one sec...
<Jordan_U> !dvd | kitsune
<ubotu> kitsune: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Xenguy> kitsune: I'm thinking of 'libdvdcss2' apparently
<kitsune> Jordan_U: thanks
<skyfalcon866> should i run xubuntu on a 933Mhz pentium 3 with 512 mb ram
<Jordan_U> kitsune, np
<niuq> sure
<SAM_theman> 1maya
<SAM_theman> !maya
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about maya - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitsune> Xenguy: yeah. I have that...
<|_ocke> skyfalcon866, yes
<Xenguy> kitsune: K, just checking
<|_ocke> itll be way sweet
<|_ocke> with 256 definitely
<roho> Jordan_U: not sure if you answered me, but does aptitude automatically run auto-remove?
<skyfalcon866> i am running ubuntu and it is fine
<reya276> how can I get flash to show on opera for ubuntu
<tritium> roho: yes
<SAM_theman> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<roho> k
<Xenguy> kitsune: are you interested in AVI output, or does it have to be DVD quality?
<|_ocke> with 512, not REALLY necessary but itll perform way better especially with a few progranms running
<kitsune> Xenguy: I'd actually prefer avi. I only have a 40gb hard drive ^_^
<|_ocke> with 10 firefox tabs. 4 xchat windows, gaim, xmms, etc etc
<|_ocke> gets slow in gnome
<Jordan_U> roho, Sort of, it runs an equivalent function that I believe only works for packages installed with aptitude
<Xenguy> kitsune: me too ;-)  I *really* have come to like 'dvdrip'...
<lo4fer> how do i check my current ubuntu version?
<kitsune> Xenguy: I'm trying that right now...
<Xenguy> kitsune: it is fussy to set up (just a bit), but once you satisfy its dependencies, it works quite nicely :-)
<Jordan_U> lo4fer, lsb_release
<|_ocke> you could end up with swapping problems where itll stope for 15-20 minutes straight trying to page in and out stuff and yoyu cant even click anything to change anything, even takes 5 mins for ctrl+alt+f1 to load CLI
<Jordan_U> lo4fer, lsb_release -a
<MissterX> hello - anyone has experience with ndiswrapper (and nt wireless) driver contra ubuntu driver?
<Xenguy> kitsune: I usually do ~700Mb, and always '2-pass' (takes longer but better quality)
<kitsune> Xenguy: thanks. I'll look into that
<Xenguy> kitsune: have fun
<fuzzyhair> How do I register for this irc?
<rich__> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<niuq> i am reading the gftp's documentation and not sure what a bookmarks is
<Jordan_U> !register | fuzzyhair
<ubotu> fuzzyhair: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<niuq> there is any gftp channel?
<fuzzyhair> !register
<goldbond> i just installed ubuntu on my macbook on a separate partition. i thought a boot loader was being installed as well, but only macos boots
<goldbond> did i do something wrong?
<niuq> i know here is not the right place for asking about gftp
<Flannel> goldbond: Is it a PPC or an x86 mac?
<Jordan_U> goldbond, Did you install rEFIt ?
<Xenguy> niuq: I don't see why not
<Jordan_U> Flannel, x86 ( macbook )
<goldbond> x86
<goldbond> i didnot install refit
<niuq> Xenguy: i just thought this was a pure ubuntu support channel
<Xenguy> niuq: I would assume (without really knowing) that a bookmark would be a site you do file transfer to/from on a regular basis?
<alliecat> tritium: Success on all packages :)
<Jordan_U> goldbond, You need to either hold down the option key at startup and choose to boot "windows" ( Apple figured any os other than OSX must be windows... ) or install rEFIt in OSx
<Xenguy> niuq: I think general software questions are fine
<niuq> Xenguy: ohhh, ok, thank you! :)
<tritium> alliecat: excellent :)
<Xenguy> niuq: no problemo
<alliecat> yay a pdf of my thesis thanks guys.
<bbhrawks> Xenguy> My email client keeps stopping.
<tritium> alliecat: good luck with your dissertation.
<Flannel> goldbond: GRUB (Ubuntus default bootloader) doesn't work with EFI yet, so you've gotta work with somethign that does support EFI (elilo, for instance, or whatever else)
<Xenguy> niuq: as in, you would bookmark such a site
<SAM_theman> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Jordan_U> Flannel, Intel macs have BIOS emulation
<Flannel> Jordan_U: see, I knew there was a reason I asked my first question ;)
<niuq> Xenguy: it is like a rapidshare site, or i am totally lost?
<alliecat> 57 pages so far. probably got another 45-50 in me.
<reya276> oh yes I know that but I'm just trying to get flash working on opera
<lo4fer> is it dangerous to forward ports for torrent sharing?
<Justasking> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<goldbond> jordan_U: how do i install refit?
<Xenguy> niuq: I think you lost me ;-)  What is the question?
<Justasking> >=] 
<Juliao> hi everyone
<Xenguy> bbhrawks: huh?
<reya276> and this will install the flash plugins with it as well
<tritium> alliecat: ah, the memories
<goldbond> jordan_U: nm, thanks anyway
<reya276> also how come firefox won't play wmv files
<alliecat> tritium: thanks a ton for all of your help and for letting me know about apt-file
<Jordan_U> goldbond, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<vecina> How come running a GLX session makes all my text painfully small?
<reya276> I downloaded all the gstreamer restricted plugins
<tritium> alliecat: no problem.  I was once in your position too.
<Markeda> Any suggestions for a good C++ compiler?
<Jordan_U> reya276, You probably need w32codecs
<davfigue> gcc
<Flannel> Markeda: g++ (gcc)
<reya276> I got those too
<tritium> Markeda: just install build-essential, and use gcc
<niuq> Xenguy: ok, a bookmark it is just a site for transfer stuffs?
<Markeda> All right. Thank you, all.
<Nutubuntu> How can I start to troubleshoot a failing Feisty install? Box is a new AMD 64 X2, new disks (both now extensively tested); cd checksum is correct, but installation has blown up five times now. Twice it just won't boot; three times it fails during install because the kernel can't be installed. Alternate Kubuntu Feisty CD; setting up RAID1 using md and so manually partitioning.
<cycom> Nutubuntu: which disc are you using?
<Jordan_U> Nutubuntu, Is your RAID controller purely hardware controller
<Jordan_U> ?
<cycom> 64 bit or 32?
<Nutubuntu> cycom,  using Seagates ... Jordan_U
<Xenguy> niuq: here's my idea (which could be wrong of course): if you use a web browser, you might bookmark your commonly visited web sites; in the same way, if you use gftp for transferring files, you might bookmark ftp sites (or whatever) that you frequently visit.  Does this make sense?
<pak33m> help! i cannot access System->Admin->Users and Groups, Network or Services
<cycom> Nutubuntu: no, the install dic.
<rcbaxter_> Has anyone seen the following error when removing packages?  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 127
<cycom> disc*
<Nutubuntu> Sorry ... Jordan_U, using software raid; cycom, using the 32 bit version, not 64
<Jordan_U> !raid | Nutubuntu
<cycom> Nutubuntu: hrm.
<ubotu> Nutubuntu: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<niuq> Xenguy: it's like saving on "my favorites" the sites i visit
<tak> I installed server 7.04 x86 last nite and now I get wacky response times.. =(  eg, When I ping yahoo.com I get exactly 40ms and 50ms responses. Other hosts on the same network see ~150ms (and change) to yahoo.com. mtr sees similar results, but tracepath does not so, I'm asuming it's only related to ICMP.
<Juliao> ive a problem with ubuntu, everything was going really well, when i decided to install ATI Driver from ubuntu (because ati driver from ati site wasnt openning, the archive .RUN werent function, and archives ended with PACKAGE and DEBIAN werent working too) ok, when the installation ended, ubuntu told-me that the system had to reboot, so i did that. when the boot began, the load bar stoped in a part of the begin and 5 minutes after its stopped, a wind
<Xenguy> niuq: yeah, or so I assume
<Nutubuntu> Give me a little while to read those links, Jordan_U & cycom
<niuq> Xenguy: yeah i think it made sense ^_^)!
<vecnah> :)
<Xenguy> niuq: OK :-)
<Nutubuntu> t/y to both of you :)
<navets> is there a channgel I can go to for html help?
<Markeda> OK, here's a good, dumb questions... After installing build-essential, where does that go to to access it...?
<Juliao> ive a problem with ubuntu, everything was going really well, when i decided to install ATI Driver from ubuntu (because ati driver from ati site wasnt openning, the archive .RUN werent function, and archives ended with PACKAGE and DEBIAN werent working too) ok, when the installation ended, ubuntu told-me that the system had to reboot, so i did that. when the boot began, the load bar stoped in a part of the begin and 5 minutes after its stopped, a wind
<niuq> Xenguy: ok thank you, i will continue my reading ^^! i'll be asking stuffs soon for sure
<Jordan_U> !repeat | Juliao
<ubotu> Juliao: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Xenguy> !repeat > Juliao
<tritium> Markeda: it's a meta-package that installs a few other packages, including gcc.  You can now use g++ from the command line
<Xenguy> niuq: yw, have fun
<Markeda> Ah... command line stuff... Guess I need to get used to it eventually. Thanks.
<niuq> Xenguy: i will ^^
<Nutubuntu> While I'm thinking of it ... is there a listing of the "!" commands that ubotu responds to?
<Juliao> does anybody knows?
<Jordan_U> Juliao, When you said that other things weren't working, did they not run at all or did they possibly run and screw things up?
<Pici> Nutubuntu: http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<skyfalcon866> how do i defrag ubuntu
<Jordan_U> !defrag | skyfalcon866
<ubotu> skyfalcon866: defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<fuzzyhair> skyfalcon866: you don't have to
<tck> skyfalcon866, the ext3 constantly defrags
<tck> you dont need to do that
<tck> actually ext2 did as well
<Juliao> i think they werent working at all, the problem began when i installed ati driver (ubuntus default driver)
<skyfalcon866> then why does fsck say 8% non contagous
<Nutubuntu> t/y, Pici
<sx66> does linux skype have video?
<tritium> Juliao: have you look at your /var/log/Xorg.0.log for clues?
<BASHBANG> no kopete does though
<Jordan_U> skyfalcon866, How much free space do you have?
<mjp29> hello.  new ubuntu user here.  need help with dial up modem driver to put on uncles ubuntu
<Juliao> but it doesnt enter tritium, the boot doesnt end
<hatter> does anyone know of a putty like program that is gnome compliant ?
<skyfalcon866> 124.2Gb
<sx66> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Juliao> i cant even pass from the half of the load bar
<tritium> Juliao: have you tried booting into single-user mode (rescue mode)?
<Jordan_U> skyfalcon866, You can install the package "defrag" ( in synaptic or sudo apt-get install defrag ) but I am curious how you got fragmentation with so much free space
<rcbaxter_>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127
<Xenguy> hatter: just use a terminal like gnome-terminal I would say
<tck> sx66, http://share.skype.com/sites/linux/
<Juliao> sorry tritium, how can i boot into single-user mode?
<Jordan_U> hatter, ssh ?
<hatter> Xenguy, yeah, but the good thing about putty is the management of multiple servers
<JoelR> hi, how do i do if i want that a module gets loaded when system boot up?
<mjp29> private mssg me if you can help (p.s. haven't used irc in a while, does /mssg username private mssg?
<TaJMoX> JULIANO - press escape before ubuntu loads - you get a grub menu
<tritium> Juliao: from the grub menu, you select it
<Jordan_U> mjp29, One "s" /msg username
<TaJMoX> juliano - when in recovery mode to sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and edit your Driver, change it to ati or vesa
<holotone> My new Dell Inspiron E1505 w/ Ubuntu pre-loaded has a very odd problem; It seems that every time I close the lid, the LCD turns off as it should. However, it does not turn back on, and the only way I can manage to get it back is a reboot - Fn + CRT/LCD doesn't work, nor does switching to a raw terminal and back (ctrl+alt+f1, etc..) Any suggestions?
<Xenguy> hatter: management... IIUC I just use aliases
<Juliao> hm...
<Juliao> ill try to do that
<JoelR> hi, how do i do if i want that a module gets loaded when system boot up?
<Juliao> but tritium, and what about the DEBIAN and PACKAGE do not work?
<holotone> A thorough search of google doesn't yeild much personal information
<TaJMoX> joelr : /etc/modules
<Jordan_U> TaJMoX, If that were the problem then he wouldn't be having an error during usplash though, he would get a warning that X failed to start
<tck> sx66, http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/ nice updated package there for Feisty
<Xenguy> hatter: for example, create aliases of the form 's-_', where '_' is the first letter of the hostname.  Works for me :-)
<TaJMoX> jordan_u ok then turn off splash so he can see error
<tck> Version 1.4.0.74 for Linux.
<tck> June 14, 2007
<skyfalcon866> oAnalyze finished. 9.0 % fragmentation (146 files), 73.4 average frags/MB
<skyfalcon866> thats from jdongs defrag tool
<TaJMoX> juliano - in grub menu press F6 and remove the text that says "splash" and "quiet"
<Xenguy> hatter: the 's-' = 'ssh' of course
<mjp29> thanks Jordan.  p.s. I have a For candidate modem in PCI bus:  03:09.0
<mjp29>    Class 0780: 14f1:2702 Communication controller: Conexant Unknown device 2702
<mjp29>       Primary PCI_id  14f1:2702
<mjp29>  Support type needed or chipset:	hsfmodem  if anyone could please help
<Juliao> tritium, its because i downloaded aMSN today, and its a package, but it doesnt work
<Xenguy> hatter: depending on how many servers you are talking about
<Kim^J> Hello, I'm looking for a dock that doesn't require Beryl/Compiz/3d-whatever. A taskbar but with only the icons.
<Kim^J> Must work in Gnome.
<trisha> anyone here knows how to activate fvwm95 x -window?
<hatter> Xenguy, I manage over 20 servers, putty is nice and easy for tunnels and names
<hatter> but in a putty window i cannot paste
<hatter> like a gnome terrminal
<hatter> i like the tabs in gnome terminal though
<Jordan_U> mjp29, Make sure you read the warnings in "man defrag"
<mortuis99>  is there a better IM package for UBUNTU than GAIM?
<JoelR> how can i know if my 3D aceleration is active?
<Kim^J> JoelR: glxgears
<hatter> JoelR, glxgears
<Jordan_U> JoelR, glxinfo | direct
<hatter> mortuis99, what does gaim do that you dont like ?  i use gaim
<trisha> anyone here knows how to activate fvwm95 x -window?
<tritium> Jordan_U: you forgot grep ;)
<mortuis99> i have problems with file transfers other than that it is GR8
* Jordan_U slaps himself
<Jordan_U> JoelR, glxinfo | grep direct
<Nutubuntu> Jordan_U,  cycom, I essentially have followed the http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html model. I am not using LVM, just setting up a RAID1. The two disks are different sizes, and I am planning to use the "extra" space on the larger one for /usr. I may put a couple of virtual machines there as well.
<mjp29> can xchat gnome be set to make sound when my username is typed or I'm mssgd or chatted to
<crdlb> mjp29, afaik no but regular xchat can
<errorlevel> Can anybody help me upgrade to Feisty?  I've been trying for the past couple months to no avail.
<holotone> My new Dell Inspiron E1505 w/ Ubuntu pre-loaded has a very odd problem; It seems that every time I close the lid, the LCD turns off as it should. However, it does not turn back on, and the only way I can manage to get it back is a reboot - Fn + CRT/LCD doesn't work, nor does switching to a raw terminal and back (ctrl+alt+f1, etc..) Any suggestions? An exhaustive Google search hasn't yielded any useful information. I have my 
<Jordan_U> errorlevel, What have you tried?
<Jordan_U> errorlevel, And what are you using now?
<jjs2> holotone: are you running Beryl?
<JoelR> Jordan_U, and how can i enable beryl?
<crdlb> (or compiz)
<mjp29> crdlb do I have afaik?  I just know I have xchat gnome
<errorlevel> Jordan_U: Well, I've been trying to use the update manager, but every time I do, it says it can't download the release notes.  (I'm currently running Edgy.)
<holotone> jjs2: yes
<crdlb> mjp29, afaik is as far as I know :P
<Nutubuntu> afaik = "as far as I know" mjp29
<jjs2> holotone:  on mine, it does that when running Beryl, but not when just running metacity.  So I guess just switch to Metacity when closing your lid.
<crdlb> mjp29, install xchat with synaptic
<crdlb> !info xchat | mjp29
<ubotu> mjp29: xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.0-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 295 kB, installed size 796 kB
<jjs2> holotone:  this might have something to do with the nvidia drivers
<gorbag01> hello tout le monde
<crdlb> holotone, you got a nvidia card in it?
<Julinho> hi
<errorlevel> Jordan_U: If it matters, netstat shows a connection attempting to be made to prat.canonical.com.  But I can't ping it, or connect to it using firefox.
<mjp29> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.0-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 295 kB, installed size 796 kB
<Julinho> how can i enter to secure mode?
<holotone> jjs2: I've got the intel 945m video card, which I believe may be nvidia based
<crdlb> holotone, it's not, and that shouldn't be happening
<holotone> crdlb: any suggestion on how to fix or troubleshoot the problem?
<crdlb> holotone, you might want to try the experimental modesetting driver: xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Jordan_U> errorlevel, Are you up to date on all your Edgy packages?
<Julinho> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<errorlevel> Jordan_U: Yep.
<errorlevel> Jordan_U: And the error has been consistent since at least a week after Feisty was released.
<Julinho> how can i enter to rescue mode?
<Jordan_U> errorlevel, You could try doing a manual upgrade if you don't mind the possibility of some package breakage
<holotone> crdlb: just sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel ?
<errorlevel> Jordan_U: Well, honestly that's what I was hoping to avoid by doing the GUI upgrade.
<crdlb> holotone, you may have to change your xorg.conf too, I'm not sure
<crdlb> I've never tried it
<holotone> I'll give it a shot.
<holotone> thanks!
<errorlevel> Jordan_U: Is there a good place that lists common problems resulting from a manual upgrade?
<crdlb> holotone, if apt-get removes the xserver-xorg-video-i810 driver, then there's nothing else to do
<Julinho> how can i into rescue mode?
<crdlb> because that's the driver you're using now
<Xenguy> hatter: hahah, I just saw there is a client called... putty ! ;-)
<skyfalcon866> is kde less intensive than gnome
<dvs02> i need to repartition the drive i'm running the os from. theres just one large /. is there a way to do that via ssh without rebooting or reinstalling?
<actualandrew> Julinho: boot from a cd and type "linux rescue"
<dvs02> no, gnome is less intensive
<Jordan_U> Julinho, Press escape when you boot and you will see a grub menu with a rescue mode option
<Nutubuntu> Jordan_U,  cycom, I have read the links ... I've followed the http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html model. I am not using LVM, just setting up a RAID1 on two new disks and installing Feisty. Or trying to ...
<Julinho> Jordan, thank-you a lot
<Xenguy> hatter: appears to be a port of the wind0ze app
<Jordan_U> dvs02, No easy way that I can think of
<Jordan_U> Julinho, np
<navets> whats a .svg file?
<tritium> navets: scalable vector graphics
<navets> tritium: can I use it to creat a background for a webpage?
<GigaClon> yeah
<Jordan_U> navets, You can open and edit them with inkscape
<errorlevel> Jordan_U: What is the name of the package or application that performs the GUI upgrade after the release notes are displayed?
<Jordan_U> errorlevel, It's one application
<navets> Jordan_U: i am using inkscape. Do I view them with konqueror or something else?
<Jordan_U> navets, What are you trying to do with it?
<errorlevel> Oh.  That sucks.
<jfleming_> why am i getting "sshfs: Depends: libfuse2 but it is not installable" when i try to install the sshfs package
<Jordan_U> errorlevel, I would try a manual upgrade, I'll grab the link with instructions...
<jfleming_> i've googled a bit
<navets> Jordan_U: im trying to create a background for a webpage. Im just starting to learn this so Im not to sure what im doing
<Beta-guy> what is Microsoft doing with the linux distrobutions?
<holotone> Whichever user just suggested that I install the new intel video driver to resolve the laptop LCD not turning back on after closing my lid problem - Thanks! It worked perfectly!!!
<Nutubuntu> navets, some browsers support svg and others don't. you can check at http://tavmjong.free.fr/INKSCAPE/MANUAL/web/svg_tests.php (an Inkscape page ... that's the app you're using? which I found through Google just now).
<Jordan_U> navets, I know that Firefox supports svg but I don't think that IE does so you may have to save it as a png :(
<navets> Jordan_U: ok
<navets> Jordan_U: gonna do some testing thanks
<NemesisD> in tape drives does anyone know the difference between /dev/st0 and /dev/nst0?
<tak> I installed server 7.04 x86 last nite and now I get wacky response times.. =(  eg, When I ping yahoo.com I get exactly 40ms and 50ms responses. Other hosts on the same network see ~150ms (and change) to yahoo.com. mtr sees similar results, but tracepath does not so, I'm asuming it's only related to ICMP.
<tak> nemesisD -> nst doesn't rewind, I think
<hatter> NemesisD, one is rewind
<hatter> tak is correct
<john_> need help with modem:  have chipset info.
<Toma-> has anyone had a multifunction printer work for both printing and scanning on feisty? Seems the udev rules for it just do not allow it at all
<Jordan_U> Toma-, My psc-750 works great :)
<Toma-> Jordan_U: hang on.. thats the same as mine i think...
<Toma-> "Epson PM-A750 flatbed scanner"
<Toma-> its actually a Epson RX530
<Jordan_U> Toma-, xsane doesn't work, or will it not print?
<Nutubuntu> In the alternate install, which kernel should I choose?
<Jordan_U> Nutubuntu, -generic
<Toma-> Jordan_U: it prints fine, xsane is its usually buggy self
<eternalswd> anyone know how to setup monotone to use a proxy?  I set it up at some point, but now I can no longer use that proxy so I need to disable it.
<Justasking> Cock?
<Nutubuntu> t/y Jordan_U ... tried -generic; it wouldn't install. IDK what's going wrong, and wanted to figure out if maybe I chose the "wrong" kernel ... guess not.
<Toma-> Jordan_U: Let me tell you what ive done so far. xsane wouldnt identify the scanner at all as root or normal user. I specified its usb bus in the epson.conf file for sane, and I could then use it as root. I made a udev rule for it according to its usb bus address like all the other scanners and I could then see it as normal user.
<Jordan_U> Nutubuntu, My guess would be that your problems have to do with your raid setup
<Toma-> So now, im looking at how to get usblp0 to let me use that to allow printing AND scanning
<TuxOtaku> !ubotu webdav
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webdav - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nutubuntu> Jordan_U,  that's my thought too, but ... "It's *supposed* to work" ... ;P
<shorto> can anyone tell a me good web page editor for ubuntu?
<m1r> how can i rename folder full of *.JPG to *.jpg at once  ?
<TuxOtaku> shorto, nVu.
<mortuis99> shorto  bluefish
<The_Jack_of_Club> is there a way to get my ralink rt2500 chipset wireless card to work without uninstalling networkmanager or permanently setting the ssid?
<bobsumone> is there a way to run KDE and Gnome on one computer with 2 screens?
<Nutubuntu> shorto,  if you're hand coding, try bluefish; for graphical try nVu or maybe OO.o
<TuxOtaku> hey, I'm trying to set up a webdav share with apache on feisty....I'm completely lost....anyone here have any experience with WebDAV and wanna gimme a hand?
<bobsumone> or a way to get the default KDE browser on Gnome?
<hatter> bobsumone, you could use vmware
<TuxOtaku> bobsumone, just apt-get install konqueror
<alecwh> Helo! I'm having a strange problem, I'm running beryl, and whenever I try to resize my window, the window fills black. It's really odd, I can't describe it, so here is a screenshot:  http://img382.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotlq2.png Does anyone know how to fix this problem?
<shorto> can anyone tell a me good web page editor for ubuntu?
<shorto> waa sorry for the repost
<alecwh> shorto, gedit
<hatter> shorto, nutubunto answered you
<bobsumone> tux/hatter: thanks for the info
<bobsumone> is there any known issues about using Beryl with 2 screens and Synergy from XP?
<m1r> help needed with renaming JPG to jpg , about 100 pics in folder :/
<hatter> bobsumone, i am not sure what your aim is,  but if you want 2 computers on one computer vmplayer works great
<m1r> is there a comand which can rename like 100 pictures ?
<The_Jack_of_Club> bobsumone, try sudo update-alternatives ?config x-www-browser
<m1r> from *.JPG to *.jpg ?
<alecwh> m1r, be more specific. write like 4 sentences...
<bsund> alecwh: ati card?
<alecwh> and stop reposted.
<alecwh> no, bsund, I have nVidia.
<alecwh> It just barely started happening.
<m1r> alewh , sry m8 , i got like 100 pictures in *.JPG format, and i need them in *.jpg , is there a way to rename all at once ?
<bsund> k i had some problems with me ati doing same thing.. changed when i switched to a cheap nvidia card hehe
<navets> hey should I use gimp instead of inkscape?
<alecwh> m1r, don't address me specifically. Read the guide (posted in the channel's topic) for a better understanding of how this work.
<tritium> m1r: there is a package called mrename for that purpose.  You could also use a shell script
<PurpZeY> Anyone have any idea why I might have a small window, serving no function, it is labeled, "NetworkManager" but, my network manager is functioning 100%.
<Nutubuntu> navets, they do different things - depends what you're trying to accomplish
<m1r> ok ty tritium, alecwh, sry again
<navets> Nutubuntu: trying to make a background for a webpage.
<alecwh> m1r, just read the rules. No need to apoligize.
<amishjim> i think alec needs to change tampons
<alliecat> :o
<tritium> amishjim: that was uncalled for...
<navets> my tampons bleed
<navets> ... lol jp
<alliecat> i kind of lolled idk
<amishjim> so i taklkin down to people
<eternalswd> mlr, you should be able to create a script:  ls | grep "\.JPG" | sed 's/\(.*\)\.JPG/mv\ \1\.JPG\ \1\.jpg/g > script
<amishjim> not allie alec
<alliecat> yeah but i laughed anyway
<tritium> eternalswd: that's not too newbie friendly...perhaps he should try mrename
<m1r> eternalswd , that is far out of my knowledge
<bobsumone> hatter: my question aboiut Beryl is just wondering about issues, the KDE thing is mainly for getting all the web browsers so  can test my sites
<alecwh> tritum, I agree. Loops and such are complicated for beginners.
<m1r> :)
<tritium> m1r: install and use mrename
<m1r> yes i am on it
<john_> leaving soon:  if msg me if you can help with driver i need for internal modem (i have chipset info)
<Nutubuntu> navets, you might get a better answer on some of the web pages that come up in a google search on "inkscape vs gimp" (e.g., http://linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/tutorials/5757/1/) GIMP is about raster graphics; Inkscape is about vector graphics; they support somewhat different file formats, etc.
<alecwh> Hello! I'm having a strange problem, I'm running beryl, and whenever I try to resize my window, the window fills black. It's really odd, I can't describe it, so here is a screenshot:  http://img382.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotlq2.png Does anyone know how to fix this problem?
<eternalswd> mlr, even so, grep and sed are your friends, you might find it useful to learn how to use them ;)
<navets> Nutubuntu: k thanks
<skyfalcon866> how do i encrypt files
<tritium> skyfalcon866: use gpg
<NickGarvey> does the ubuntu live cd mount windows partitions as rw by default?
<nomasteryoda> no
<eXeCuT3> NickGarvey, nope
<eXeCuT3> ntfs is read only
<Nutubuntu> skyfalcon866,  gpg, or look into encfs if you want a dynamically-sized encrypted directory
<PurpZeY> Anyone have any idea why I might have a tiny window, serving no function, it is labeled, "NetworkManager" but, my network manager is functioning 100%.
<skyfalcon866> is gpg have a gui
<NickGarvey> eXeCuT3: strange, I don't see it when I do "mount | grep -v rw | grep ro"
<eXeCuT3> you can also create encrypted img file and mount it, if you want
<Nutubuntu> skyfalcon866,  google says "yes" (e.g., KGpg, Seahorse...)
<eXeCuT3> NickGarvey, I don't really understand that stuff, sorry
<spooker> #quit
<skyfalcon866> gpg
<NickGarvey> eXeCuT3: oh alright, by the way there is ntfs writing support at this point, using methods such as fuse
<eXeCuT3> good to know, thanks
<nomasteryoda> !ntfs-3g > NickGarvey,
<nomasteryoda> ya
<NickGarvey> nomasteryoda: I do can use google
<NickGarvey> too*
<eXeCuT3> i deleted windows a year ago, so i don't really need it
<nomasteryoda> k
<eXeCuT3> but 10x anyway
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> me too eXeCuT3
<shorto> can anyone tell me why my mouse goes haywire and starts pressing everything openin windows pastng stuff etc?
<NickGarvey> shorto: its broken
<nomasteryoda> touchpad?
<eXeCuT3> shorto, he is high
<shorto> no a mx510 :D
<eXeCuT3> tell him to stop with all that weed
<shorto> it can't be broken works fine in windows and in debian
<shorto> but in ubuntu it just goes crazy once a while
<alecwh> I'm having a strange problem, I'm running beryl, and whenever I try to resize my window, the window fills black. It's really odd, I can't describe it, so here is a screenshot:  http://img382.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotlq2.png Does anyone know how to fix this problem?
<eXeCuT3> is that logitech mouse ?
<shorto> yes
<nomasteryoda> alecwh, did you upgrade beryl from a past install?
<alecwh> I just installed it days ago, normasteryoda.
<eXeCuT3> oh, n/m, it's touchpad
<nomasteryoda> lol
<alecwh> Honostly, it seemed to fix it self seconds ago. :)
<eXeCuT3> i thought https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/37929 may help you
<m1r> tritium, i installed it but how to use it :/
<crdlb> !blackwindows-#ubuntu-effects | alecwh
<ubotu> alecwh: This essentially happens when you run out of video memory. The only known workaround for this until it is fixed in the nVidia driver is to start beryl with --use-copy or "Copy Rendering" from beryl-manager.
<nomasteryoda> alecwh, alecwh beryl is still very beta code, working and cool, but more toward the alpha side of beta
<niuq> hi, i'm using gftp, and im not sure what are passives and non passives transfers
<nomasteryoda> oh, nvm
<zack> hey anyone help me out with kismet.source i got a orinco silver card
<alecwh> so what's the command line for that?
<bruenig> I have never had any problems with beryl
<alecwh> and crblb, what is that command line; what does it do?
<Nutubuntu> niuq,  http://slacksite.com/other/ftp.html ... google can be *your* friend too
<crdlb> alecwh, right click on the beryl jewel, adv beryl options, rendering path, copy
<nomasteryoda> well i have issue with nvidia on my main system... its 256mb video card, and worked fine without beryl... start playing bzflag and screen randomly goes black
<nomasteryoda> sounds like same issue
<crdlb> nomasteryoda, it is
<nomasteryoda> hmmm, ok
<Trixsey> Hey guys! I'm trying to follow a tutorial on enabling duplex sound in Feisty, but there is one step I can't follow! "1. Goto System->Preferences->Sound and disable "Enable Sound Server Startup", there is no such alternative under "Sound" :(
<nomasteryoda> crdlb, cool and thanks... learned something else today
<alecwh> crdlb, what did that do? things went weird for a few seconds, and now it's back to normal.
<mike_> Whats the address for wine?
<bsund> has there been any performance tests with games with and without beryl? :)
<Perdente> mike: you can download it through the synaptic manager
<bruenig> if you are gaming just kill beryl
<crdlb> alecwh, it bypasses part of the nvidia driver, it's slower and less efficient but stops the black window bug
<nj786> how do you install beryls?
<Bock> \o/
<Perdente> oh oh
<bruenig> nj786, #ubuntu-effects
<Perdente> through the synaptic manager
<niuq> Nutubuntu: thanks, nice page
<mike_> Whats the address for wine?
<bruenig> mike_, sudo apt-get install wine
<alecwh> so, it fixes the bug, but it makes things.... slower?
<alecwh> It's never happened before, too.
<Nutubuntu> mike_, it's in the repos, or check the winehq.com site for more info
<alecwh> :(
<Perdente> mike: put that in your terminal
<Buck> after reinstalling windows on my dual boot, it removed the grub loader.. how do I best reinstate the grub loader?
<mike_> no the irc adress
<nomasteryoda> mike_, you can install using the package manager
<bruenig> #winehq
<mike_> tks
<Nutubuntu> y/w niuq
<eugman> Is it safe to install a program from source over an older version?
<Perdente> nj786: go into synaptic manager and search for all the beryl packages, in particular get the beryl-manager
<bruenig> eugman, remove the older one first
<nivekc1> hey guys im trying to figure out how to use wine to install expression web from a disc
<niuq> Nutubuntu: what does y/w stands for?
<Nutubuntu> y/w = "you're welcome," niuq
<bruenig> nivekc1, what is that
<alecwh> nivekc1, I don't think that's possible in WINE.
<eugman> buenig, it's not from synaptic, how do I do that?
<niuq> Nutubuntu: ^^! hehe ok
<alecwh> It's web software, it's like Frontpage 2.
<nivekc1> expression web is an html editor for widows
<bruenig> eugman, remove all the files that it installed
<nivekc1> yea
<alecwh> nivekc1, why doy ou want to install it?
<Trixsey> How do I enable duplex sound in Feisty?
<bruenig> eugman, get the source, recompile it with the same options and do sudo make uninstall instead of sudo make install
<nivekc1> well i cant find anything similar for linux
<niuq> html editor, i just like dreamweaver as web editor ^^
<Nutubuntu> Is it possible to install Feisty to a set of partitions on one disk, and then *later* set up a RAID1 array? Everything I've read does the partitioning and md device creation before setting up fs and installing the OS.
<logomancer> nivekc1, nvu?
<nivekc1> i thought wine installed windows software
<nj786> perdente, i searched for beryl-manager andi  only found 1
<alecwh> there are many good ones, nivekc1, and I would suggest learning HTML/CSS without... cheating. ;)
<niuq> texteditor would work ^^
<nj786> perdente, how many more are there?
<nomasteryoda> nivekc1, your alternatives are thus... install virtualbox, install windows into that and then your windows programs
<niuq> nivekc1: it does install windows software
<Nwallins|home> Nutubuntu: it should be possible.  may take some wizardry to be able to boot off it
<nivekc1> well i dont use it often or i would learn but i just need to do something wuick
<Perdente> there should be.. one sec
<niuq> nivekc1: or kind of :P
<nomasteryoda> nivekc1, or vmware
<niuq> nivekc1: i actually use dreamweaver with linux
<nivekc1> what is nvu
<alecwh> nivekc1, it
<nomasteryoda> nvu is good for something quick
<nomasteryoda> i use it all the time though
<Perdente> nj786, I have about 8
<alecwh> nivekc1, it's not worth going through the trouble to use it on "occasion". Try something else, like, Bluefish.
<flavioribeiro> hi, im having a problem with usb audio
<nivekc1> i have blue fish but it requires code
<nomasteryoda> nvu is closer to wysiwyg
<Nutubuntu> Nwallins|home,  I suppose I'd have to duplicate & edit grub on the second disk, make sure it's bootable, etc. ... dunno what to do otherwise, though, the alternate install CD is letting me down
<nomasteryoda> i..e. gui
<alecwh> I don't use WYSIWYGs, so I can't be much help. :(
<Perdente> nj786, here appearantly I added some software sources
<nomasteryoda> nivekc1, sudo aptitude install nvu
<Perdente> http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/
<Perdente> http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org
<flavioribeiro> in system preferences sound i choosed USB Audio and test.. everything was ok, the beep rings.. but when i go to Sounds session and try Play log in sound, it doesnt ring.
<nj786> perdente, but i cannot find anymore i only searched for beryl-manager is there a sepcific search to find beryl?
<logomancer> Can someone help me out when a wireless problem when they're free?
<niuq> why are to many problems with ati cards?
<rich__> ! paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bruenig> @someone | logomancer
<bruenig> !someone | logomancer
<ubotu> logomancer: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nivekc1> it didnt find nvu
<Perdente> nj786, here this will fix everything, go into settings, repositories
<notgod> ok, I installed ubuntu in safe mode, because I was getting a corrupted screen. Now I installed the nvidia driver, and I want to get a resolution higher than 1024x768. :) is there a tool, or should I hack xorg.conf ?
<minerale> Hi, can someone give me that link where I can get restricted codecs ?
<logomancer> Alright then.
<Perdente> nj786 then go to the third party tab
<Driven10> notgod sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<alecwh> notgod, in the terminal, type "sudo nvidia-settings"
<logomancer> (sorry, I've not been here in a while)
<alecwh> My way is much better, and easier. :)
<fuffalo-> how do i make my computer not prompt me for a keyring password everytime i boot up?
<Driven10> heh yeah :(
<notgod> alecwh: thanks!
<alecwh> in your face Driven. >_>
<nj786> perdente, okay and
<PurpZeY> fuffalo-: Keyring is related to your network manager most likely.
<alecwh> no problem
<alecwh> notgod
<Driven10> I'm pretty new to it myself, I was proud I had any answer
<Perdente> nj786, and then add http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ and http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org and distribution fiesty and components main
<alecwh> MAKE SURE you click "save to xorg.inf (or whatever) after you make your settings
<alecwh> or else it will revert next time you boot.
<logomancer> So. I can't access my home network over wireless. It looks like the card associating with the AP, but I'm not getting an IP address.
<Kim^J> Yo, is there a dock or taskbar that I can use in Gnome that doesn't need ANY form of 3D-stuff. Much like the dock in OpenSTEP.
<nomasteryoda> PurpZeY, the old way kde set the keyring... set it and forget about asking  was the better way
<bruenig> Kim^J, xfce has a dock, and it is superior to gnome anyways
<Perdente> nj786, distribution fiesty and components main are just some of the details, you will see distribution and components below where you enter the address
<flavioribeiro> minerale, http://www.lednerd.com/2007/06/14/como-instalar-populares-formatos-multimidia-no-ubuntu/
<Kim^J> bruenig: Name?
<nomasteryoda> logomancer, so is the ESSID unique?
<skyfalcon866> is ext3 better than reserffs
<logomancer> nomasteryoda, it is.
<bruenig> Kim^J, xubuntu-desktop
<Kim^J> bruenig: Ubuntu package name, and can I use it in Gnome.
<Kim^J> bruenig: GTFO.
<nomasteryoda> logomancer, and using ubuntu vs kubuntu?
<logomancer> nomasteryoda,
<Kim^J> bruenig: That's not the answer I want idiot.
<Perdente> kubuntu is kde based
<logomancer> nomasteryoda, ubuntu
<Nutubuntu> skyfalcon866,  I hate to say this, but "It depends." Better for what purpose ... ?
<flavioribeiro> minerale,  its portuguese but since the tutorial have photos, i guess you will not have problems
<nomasteryoda> ok, did you try to manually set the network stuff or use the network-manager?
<Perdente> I wish I really knew what that meant, something about a different setup
<bruenig> Kim^J, that is the name, maybe xfce4
<logomancer> network-manager keeps asking me over and over again for a WEP key -- which I provide -- it looks like it associates -- and then it asks me again after about one minute
<bruenig> !info xfce4
<skyfalcon866> for general purpose
<Frogzoo> logomancer: unless you have l33t requirements go ext3 every time
<ubotu> xfce4: meta-package for xfce4 dependencies. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.99.1 (feisty), package size 4 kB, installed size 48 kB
<nomasteryoda> ah
<bruenig> Kim^J, right, sudo apt-get install xfce4 will work too
<logomancer> nomasteryoda, network-manager
<Kim^J> bruenig: You know nothing. Don't anser.
<nomasteryoda> logomancer, what card?
<logomancer> Intel 3945.
<Frogzoo> skyfalcon866: unless you have l33t requirements go ext3 every time
<nomasteryoda> ok
<bruenig> Kim^J, your using ubuntu and can't find a dock yet I know nothing?
<Kim^J> bruenig: I already have Gnome, I'm not interested in installing Xfce.
<nj786> perdente it will not let me add the adress
<Kim^J> bruenig: Yes. I don't know which dock to use. I normally use wmii.
<bruenig> Kim^J, I was just giving you an option, obviously you are weak on hardware specs and xfce is better than gnome on any specs and it has a dock
<Frogzoo> !patience | Kim^J
<ubotu> Kim^J: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Perdente> which one?
<Nutubuntu> skyfalcon866,  what Frogzoo said. ext3 has been around for a long time and is very stable
<Perdente> either?
<Fenix-Dark> hey
<logomancer> It might be an issue with dhcdbd, because I find: "dhcdbd: Unrequested down ?:3" in .var.log/messages
<Fenix-Dark> i'd like to install ubuntu, but keep my ntfs partition
<Nwallins|home> Nutubuntu: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mdadm
<logomancer> /var/log/messages, that is...
<notgod> alecwh: is that in the menu somewhere as well?
<Kim^J> bruenig: I'm not weak on hardware. I'm not just interested in Beryl/Compiz/Whatever because it's UGLY, just getting in the way and I hate it.
<alecwh> notgod, sorry?
<nomasteryoda> logomancer, might try the driver from here?? http://intellinuxwireless.org/
<alecwh> What was I helping you on? XD
<Nutubuntu> Nwallins|home,  I'll check it out, def. t/y!
<bruenig> Kim^J, you are using gnome yet complaining about ugly? odd
<bruenig> never thought of that
<notgod> alecwh: nvidia-settings
<alecwh> notgod, oh. what are you looking for?
<flavioribeiro> hi, in system > preferences > sound i put USB Audio and test.. everything was ok, the beep rings.. but when i go to Sounds session and try Play log in sound, it doesnt ring. Playing musics into Totem, i saw that only totem's sound control works, the system sound control at start bar doesnt work.. any help?
<nj786> perdente?
<notgod> alecwh: if that is in the system menu anywhere, or only on the console?
<Perdente> yeah, did either work?
<skyfalcon866> when is ext4 going to be able to be used
<nj786> perdente, i am copying and pasting them but it will not let me add it
<Perdente> huh ok
<alecwh> notgod, I think you can only access it in the console. I've never really cared about having it in the GUI... You won't use it often, it's not worth putting it in your System menu.
<nj786> no idea why
<Perdente> here we go
<balthier> i just installed kubuntu, and using a serial dial up modem, and my ping or my browser works, is there something need configuring for my internet connection or something???????
<Perdente> hey guys, whats the file that controls the synaptic manager distribution lists again?
<Kim^J> bruenig: OMG, stop bitching about Gnome being ugly. I don't normally use Gnome, I use wmii and once in a while do use Gnome and I want it to be a pleasent feeling. A dock or taskbar with only icons and not the friggin text is what I like. I know Xfce4 has one like that but I don't what the name is and I didn't find it on the Xfce4 page.
<balthier> i mean my browser and ping dosnt work
<Nwallins|home> Nutubuntu: there has got to be better documentation out there -- search for a tutorial.  I haven't used it, but I've heard nothing but good things
<Perdente> hey guys, whats the file that controls the synaptic manager distribution lists again?
<Perdente> hey guys, whats the file that controls the synaptic manager distribution lists again?
<Nutubuntu> Perdente,  do you mean sources.list?
<alecwh> !patience Kim^] 
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patience kim^]  - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Perdente> lol thanks
<fuffalo-> how do i make my computer not prompt me for a keyring password everytime i boot up?
<bruenig> Kim^J, it is called xfce4-panel, the option is built into that
<Kim^J> alecwh: WTF are you talking about.
<Nutubuntu> Nwallins|home,  t/y :)
<Kim^J> bruenig: Thank you.
<Nutubuntu> !wtf
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Perdente> and what folder is it under?
<bruenig> Kim^J, but you aren't going to be able to roll with gnome panel and xfce panel at the same time
<bruenig> I wouldn't think at least
<m1r> i installed mrename but it just seting prefix to file, can it make change extension ?=
<Kim^J> Nope, only xfce4-panel then-.
<nj786> perdente?
<Perdente> nj786, yeah
<Perdente> nj786, sorry was gathering info, ok, in the terminal type sudo...
<Perdente> one sec
<nj786> perdente, i am copying and pasting the links you gave me in add but it will not let me add it
<minerale> can someone recommend a good IM client for the command lite?
<Nutubuntu> bbl - be well, all :)
<nj786> perdente, listening......
<minerale> lite/line*
<Flannel> minerale: centericq
<Dr_willis> minerale,  what network? May want to check thge sourceforge web site. or freshmeat.net
<Perdente> nj786, how do you send a private message like that anyway, I'll do that so it sticks out
<Perdente> *what I type
<minerale> dr_willis: aim
<nj786> perdente, private message?
<Flannel> minerale: centericq
<nj786> perdente, let me private message you
<Perdente> ok
<jjs2> does anyone know how to run arbitrary commands in response to ACPI events?   I tried putting a couple lines in /etc/acpi/lid.sh to run gaim-remote commands from each user running X (to set gaim to "Away" when I close the lid), but it didn't do the trick. (The same command from the command line works)
<m1r> i need to change more then 100 pictures from *.JPG to *.jpg , anyone got tip for it, i installed mrename but it just setting prefix :(
<nj786> perdente, ok i pm u
<Flannel> jjs2: I'd check into acpid, which is the daemon that handles stuff in response to acpi events
<jjs2> ah!
<jjs2> Thanks, Flannel! :)
<scoobydoo28139> Any new support for the dell photo 944 printer yet?
<Perdente> haha it blocked it because: Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam
<notgod> m1r: for x in *.JPG; mv $x `echo $x | sed 's/JPG$/jpg/'`
<notgod> m1r: assuming they don't have spaces in them :)
<nj786> perdente, o kcan you make a chat?
<nj786> ok*
<dudaz> lets say i have a shared drive on a windows machine(in the network), how do i access it frm Ubuntu.. i read somewhere i must use samba or sumtin... so how to search this in google
<dardack> tovella: thanks for the help earlier, i had to do a fresh install to get ndiswrapper to work, but i have better signal str, and so far no drops, but we'll see as time goes on
<Perdente> I can try
<nj786> ok
<m1r> notgod, how to use that  ?
<m1r> just type in console ?
<notgod> m1r: yes, sorry, slight correction: for x in *.JPG; do mv $x `echo $x | sed 's/JPG$/jpg/'`; done
<nj786> perdente, any luck lol?
<dardack> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Perdente> nj786, no, but how do you do the messages you are doing right now?
<nj786> perdente, what do you mean?
<dudaz> thanks ubotu
<dardack> he's a bot
<alliecat> haha
<alliecat> thankin the bot
<bruenig> !thanks | dudaz
<ubotu> dudaz: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<scoobydoo28139> where do i get a list of printers from dell thats compadable?
<m1r> notgod, nothing hapens but >
<dardack> i just gave him the command for samba for u
<bruenig> scoobydoo28139, are you looking to buy a printer or just looking to see if yours is compatible?
<niuq> lol i used to thanks the ubotu all the time ^^
<notgod> m1r: ls
<TaJMoX> <3 ubotu
<scoobydoo28139> looking for compadability
<Perdente> when you send me a message, it highlights your name and shakes my screen
<scoobydoo28139> may new software i could try
<dudaz> then thanks to dardack for summoning the bot... :)
<bruenig> scoobydoo28139, I would just google for your printer and put linux after it
<nj786> perdente, i have no idea
<nj786> lol
<TaJMoX> scoobydoo28139 : maybe this word will help your searches:  "Compatibility"
<TaJMoX> Also try "Compatible"
<m1r> notgod , noting hapens :/
<bruenig> just "printer name linux"
<nj786> perdente, lets just talk about beryl through here.....tell me what to type i nsudo
<bruenig> that is all that shold be needed
<flavioribeiro> how can i see ubotu quotes?
<shiester_miester> hey everyone
<TaJMoX> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Perdente> ok, I actually was using this (in addition to it be true though) to find the sources.list file
<firman> hiiiii
<TaJMoX> hi
<Perdente> if you add the directory there, it won't nix it
<firman> hytjfg
<UAEmirates> hello guys
<firman> ytjyjhndyu
<firman> hjmuyknytkui
<firman> khjkytju
<firman> cantik
<firman> ggfgfgh
<TaJMoX> firman : the answer is, install Windows
<dudaz> someone ban firman...
<nj786> perdente, ok i am ready when you are
<jrib> firman: do you have a question about ubuntu support?
<Perdente> ok one sec
<m1r> is it posible that is so hard to change extension of files :)
<letronje> hi most of the times when i restart my ubuntu, gnome-panel is not visible
<Perdente> ok
<UAEmirates> guys i need help , im trying to get some rar files and i couldnt find program to unrar them
<shiester_miester> i am having a problem with booting ubuntu.  when it loads it hangs for ages and eventually exits to a shell and says that "sh" cant access "tty", i looked around on the web and found a few potential solutions but none have worked
<Perdente> nj786: in your terminal type sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<kravlin> hey. my friend switched over to ubuntu but he's having problems with his graphics card. its anvidia FX 5500 and whenever he loads the drivers it always screws up xwindows to the point of no return. Any ideas?
<tonyyarusso> !nvu > nomasteryoda
<nj786> perdente, o knext
<nj786> ok next*
<scoobydoo28139> TaJMoX: oh god i don't know how we would have gotten bye without your spelling correction.Thank you ever so much
<Perdente> ok now at the bottom paste:
<TaJMoX> scoobydoo28139 any time =] 
<Perdente> #Beryl stuff
<Perdente> deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ feisty main
<Perdente> deb-src http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org feisty main
<scoobydoo28139> :)
<pilgrim> hi all. there is some netowrk activity that cannot be explained. I'm not downloading anything but system monitor is showing network activity. Anyone know why could this be?
<nj786> perdente, ok
<Perdente> ok then save and quit
<livecd> I tried to install Ubuntu for a friend and it didn't work... now their computer won't boot
<m1r> how to change extension from *.JPG to *.jpg on more then 100 files in one folder ?
<nj786> perdente, now what?
<pilgrim> m1r, rename
<pilgrim> is the command
<Perdente> nj786, and then go back to synaptic manager and see if you can find more packages?
<livecd> I tried to reinstall and it rejects the CD ... what should I do?
<m1r> for all 100 pilgrim ?
<nj786> perdente, do i still type those url links?
<Ambientmstr> If anyone can, I need help setting up my wi-fi card for use with wlan and such. Working with Edgy here. Any assistance would be appreciated.
<nj786> in synap
<jrib> m1r: rename -n 's/\.JPG$/.jpg/' *.JPG        remove the -n if it looks ok
<pilgrim> m1r, yeah. it's a mass renaming program
<Perdente> hmm, oh no that adds it
<pilgrim> m1r, command line
<Perdente> that is the sources list for synaptic
<mikere> pilgrim: you could use etherape and/or wireshark to get more information on the network traffic
<nj786> perdente, yes add it do i?
<Perdente> no
<livecd> errr, it crashes when I try to reinstall
<nj786> ok
<m1r> tnx guys i try
<trisha> how do i create shortcut on my desktop running fvwm?
<nj786> perdente, so search for beryl-manager?
<pilgrim> mikere, hmm...somehow it stopped now!
<livecd> I don't want to tell them tomorrow morning that I hozed their computer, what do I do?
<pilgrim> mikere, kind of scary
<Perdente> nj786, well, actually search for beryl
<mikere> pilgrim: it musta known you were on to it =)
<bruenig> trisha, write a .desktop file where Exec=fvwm
<kravlin> Ambientmstr. To fix the wlan problem we dropped the network Manager and tried a program called wicd. its avalible at wicd.sourceforge.com
<m1r> oh yea jrib tnx m8 :)
<notgod> m1r: wow, ok, you can try rename 's/.JPG$/.jpg/' *.JPG
<ruks> i am new to linux,am running ubuntu feisty fawn installed frostwire but it says i need to update jre to 1.5.0 i cant find it in synaptics how do i update it?
<Ambientmstr> Ah
<Ambientmstr> I'll check it out, thanks.
<livecd> I tried to install Ubuntu for a friend and it didn't work... now their computer won't boot
<cycom> ruks: look for sun-java
<notgod> m1r: errr, 's/\.JPG$/.jpg/' *.JPG
<livecd> I don't want to tell them tomorrow morning that I hozed their computer, what do I do?
<m1r> is fixed , tnx guys :)
<Music_Shuffle> Ambientmstr, ./win :)
<trisha> bruenig: how do i do that?
<bruenig> ruks, sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre
<byonix> hi, i try to install installjammer to my system, but it says that no application to handle it
<Perdente> nj786, get beryl, beryl-core, beryl-dev, and then get some beryl plugins
<nj786> perdente, now do i install every beryl that is listed?
<m1r> 137 files renamed
<shiester_miester> livecd, how does it not boot?
<trisha> bruenig: whats Exec=?
<mikere> livecd: fdisk /r if you want to recover windows (using a windows boot disc)
<kravlin> hey. my friend switched over to ubuntu but he's having problems with his graphics card. its anvidia FX 5500 and whenever he loads the drivers it always screws up xwindows to the point of no return. Any ideas?
<bruenig> trisha, a parameter in .desktop files
<shiester_miester> kravlin, how does it screw it up?
<shiester_miester> does it return any error messages?
<m1r> oh damn
<bsund> using feisty with wine from reps.. i cant get fullscreen to work correctly.. it changes resolution but just crams a window between gnome panels? anyone know how to fix this?
<nj786> perdente, so  basically mark every berly i see?
<livecd> shiester_miester: it says error loading operating system, I assume that's a grub problem
<Perdente> nj786, click the top beryl file and then hold down shift and click the bottom one and then right click and select ...
<ruks> ok thanks found it
<notgod> kravlin: can you be more clear about what "screws up xwindows" means?
<shiester_miester> livecd, at what point does the error occur? does the grub menu come up?
<kravlin> it stretches out the screen to the point where its unusable but it only boots into a text based interface.
<vicente_neto> #ubuntu-br
<Pie-rat1> is there any way to optimize game load times? I know WoW can load faster, i've seen it load a lot faster on the same hard drive, with NTFS in windows.
<Perdente> nj786, get beryl, beryl-core, beryl-dev, and then get some beryl plugins
<Talaman72> is there a wine channel on here?
<livecd> shiester_miester: no grub menu... I don't think
<notgod> kravlin: are you using the binary driver?
<shiester_miester> kravlin, take a look at the xorg.conf file and check if the display modes are correct
<Ambientmstr> /w music_shuffle Heheh
<pilgrim> mikere, ok. now I'm paranoid. any good intrusion detection tool that's easy to use?
<seaspray> Hi all
<shiester_miester> livecd, does it even say "loading GRUB" or anything like that?
<kravlin> hold on. I'm walking him through getting on irc so he can work with you guys
<notgod> kravlin: System->administration->restricted drivers manager ?
<nomasteryoda> oh, tonyyarusso thanks
<nomasteryoda> did not know that
<livecd> shiester_miester: I don't think it did... I'm on the liveCD now so it would take a while to verify, but I'm pretty sure that it didn't
<nj786> perdente should i aslo get beryl-plugins unsupported
<m1r> in console files were renamed to *.jpg , but in file browser still same *.JPG
<kravlin> he is running off the onboard video right now.
<Perdente> nj786, play it safe, but some of them have some of the coolest features
<bruenig> m1r, reload the file browser
<kravlin> its when he plugs in the card that things get funny
<m1r> ok
<nj786> perdente, play it safe?
<shiester_miester> livecd, is it booting from the right hard drive
<niuq> mlr: CTR='1' ; for PIC in *; do mv $PIC pic${CTR}.jpg && let "CTR++" ; done
<nj786> perdente i am askin should i lol  beryl-plugins unsupported?
<Quaenorde> Someone should update the Feisty 7.04 Helpfile to reflect the changes regarding ndiswrapper. 7.04 does NOT include ndiswrapper, but it says it is, and that you can install it with 'sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common', which returns an error of 'Couldn't find package ndiswrapper-common.'
<kravlin> sounds like he just gave up.
<Perdente> lol its fine
<suxie> hello,every
<shiester_miester> kravlin, what was he using to install the drivers?
<kravlin> he's gonna go back to windows.
<niuq> mlr: just get in the director where your pictures are, and run it
<Perdente> I installed all of them so they can't be broken
<livecd> shiester_miester: I think there's only one hard-drive
<Perdente> I installed all of them so they can't be broken
<kravlin> we tried it through a few methods on the internet.
<shiester_miester> kravlin, did you try envy?
<nj786> perdente, so  u installed every beryl that was listed on synaptic
<kravlin> and we couldn't find the drivers anywere else.
<shiester_miester> envy has always worked for me on a variety of cards
<kravlin> envy?
<seaspray> Hi guys - I have a problem....  loaded ubuntu live - no probs. after installing it - i am getting a loading X server error - any ideas
<shiester_miester> seaspray, whats the error?
<m1r> nothing
<nj786> perdente, for example beryl-ubuntu?
<Perdente> yeah, its not that big
<Perdente> oh definitely
<shiester_miester> kravlin, google "envy" its a python script that automatically installs nvidia drivers
<Jordan_U> kravlin, You should try wiki.ubuntu.com before anything else, and for GFX use restricted driver manager
<Perdente> but to start, get beryl manager and beryl-dev, beryl-ubuntu and then see if it works
<kravlin> got it.
<trisha> bruenig: sorry but i still dont get it.. can u explain further?
<kravlin> thanks
<seaspray> give me a sec shiester_miester
<Perdente> you have to go to system, desktop effects and turn them on
<Jordan_U> kravlin, Following multiple tutorials for the same thing can cause problems
<kravlin> we reloaded the computer after each one.
<Perdente> and then go to apps, system tools, beryl manager and click it
<livecd> shiester_miester: so assuming it's booting from the right hard-drive, and that it doesn't get to GRUB, what kind of problem am I looking at here??
<niuq> mlr: didnt work?
<shiester_miester> livecd, i have no idea...i assume you partitioned it properly and installed correctly?
<nj786> perdente, and what about beryl-kubuntu
<Perdente> you don't want that
<Quaenorde> Does anyone know if 6.10 still has a torrent file for the desktop CD?
<shiester_miester> livecd, can you explain how you partitioned it
<bruenig> trisha, I cannot unfortunately
<rich__> nj786,  u from new jersey/
<rich__> ?
<kravlin> He switched back to windows apperently.
<Jordan_U> kravlin, By reloaded you mean re-installed?
<kravlin> yeah.
<kravlin> sorry.
<songwind> evening
<trisha> bruenig: how do i put shortcut icon on my desktop running fvwm
<nj786> rich_, no sir TEXAS
<Jordan_U> kravlin, Did you try System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager ?
<livecd> shiester_miester: I used the automatic option,  let it split the disk in half as it does by default and then let it run
<nj786> my name is N.J.
<songwind> I was wondering if anyone knows of a patch for alsa 1.0.14 to get jack sense working with Realtek ALC861-VD codecs and snd-hda-intel?
<bruenig> trisha, the fool proof way to do it is to put a .desktop, look in /usr/share/applications to get some idea of what that should be
<inf3rnal2> problems with ad-hoc and latest stable release....anybody have some experience in ths area?
<kravlin> Jordan_U. We would have. We couldn't boot into a graphical interface with the card in.
<crimsun> songwind: you need to link us to the patch you used.
<livecd> shiester_miester: Then I tried again, to repartition that half and the liveCD just borked
<nj786> rich_ i get that alot lol
<songwind> crimsun:  I haven't used any patch so far.
<Jordan_U> kravlin, Ahh, ok
<kravlin> its ok. he has a really really old computer which is a total POS. he said he will set up ubuntu when he gets a new one later on.
<shiester_miester> livecd, i have no idea how the automatic partitioner works, but if there was a partition on it before it may have just killed it.  try reinstalling ubuntu and partitioning it manually?
<cute_bettong> is there any software that will allow me to communicate and tinker with my motorla razer V3m in ubuntu?
<crimsun> songwind: ok, then give me the url generated by that script.
<songwind> crimsun:  I was trying to explain, all the links I found were for RC versions, not the relase version, so I haven't patched at all
<shiester_miester> its pretty easy, you just create an ext3 partition at the beginning of free space and then a swap partition that is roughly 2x your ram
<kravlin> it makes sense. most of the support is for newer equipment. he doesn't have anything but PCI Slots.
<m1r> nothing hapened on browser, but on console all files were renamed
<livecd> shiester_miester: I can try it again... if it fails again I'll just come back here.... actually.. since I'm at their house in Worcester on vacation... is there a loCo team for Massachussettes?
<Jordan_U> kravlin, The solution for that is to use the VESA driver, it should work with any card by running: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" and choosing "vesa" when asked
<seaspray> shiester_miester: Failed to start the X server(your graphical interface). It is likely that it i not set up correctly.
<Dr_willis> swap of 2x ram is overkill for most things  thesed days.
<kravlin> we tried that as well.
<m1r> this is really strange
<lmosher> Anyone know of a way to make gmail work with e-mail links? I.e. I click an e-mail address, firefox pops open a new tab for gmail compose (assuming I'm logged in)
<songwind> crimsun:  what was the script again?
<kravlin> it did'nt work at all. The whole thing drove me nuts.
<nj786> perdente what were you saying enable the beryls from where?
<thebaker> I am using an XP machine as my internet gateway... wirelessly networked to my laptop running latest stable of ubuntu...laptop has atheros based wireless card...using latest stable of madwifi...can;t seem to get my laptop to connect to the network...any ideas?
<tritium> m1r: I was away.  Did you get your question answered?
<Perdente> you have to go to system, desktop effects and turn them on
<Perdente> and then go to apps, system tools, beryl manager and click it
<shiester_miester> seaspray, does it give any error output at all, like a little box that says "would you like to see x server output" or anything like that?
<nj786> perdente, wil lthis cause bugs?
<thebaker> i ahve ath0 configed to adhoc mode
<Perdente> no
<crimsun> songwind: http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support . Use alsa-info.sh.
* livecd is trying the partition in manual mode this time...
<Jordan_U> seaspray, Did you change anything before you got that error?
<kravlin> on a different thread. Is there a Wine Based room somewhere on the internet. I have some questions there i would love to ask there./
<Perdente> the worst that can happen is you might have to change some settings to get it working
<kbrosnan> lmosher: i have not tried any of these solutions but http://www.google.com/search?q=mailto+gmail+linux
<Perdente> but it won't hurt anything you already have
<dudaz> is NFS for transfer between linux-linux and samba for transfer between linux-windows
<nj786> perdente,  ibelive it is working my windows are jiggling
<trisha> bruenig: yah, i see the file.desktop in that folder but i cant still see shortcut file in the desktop
<tyt> hello !!
<nj786> perdente, now how do i install beryl from the net?
<kravlin> otherwise i need to have to create a dual boot between windows an linux on my system.
<shiester_miester> kravlin, #winehq
<bruenig> trisha, you make one of those and put it on the desktop
<m1r> help needed with multirename of files , mrename puts prefix, this command : rename -n 's/\.JPG$/.jpg/' *.JPG , just changes in console the extension
<kbrosnan> lmosher: substituting ubuntu for linux may turn up better results
<nj786> perdente, lets say i download a beryl but exactly how do i install it?
<lmosher> kbrosnan, lol I was searching with mail-to. Thanks :)
<songwind> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/575573
<shiester_miester> dudaz, no
<tyt> any tell me ,can k3b copy VCD?
<dudaz> nj786: take a look at this... http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-beryl-with-latest-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu-feisty-fawn.html
<Perdente> well, are you talking about getting it through synaptic manager, because if you install it that way, its already installed
<niuq> mlr: only change in console?
<seaspray> shiester_miester: Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist,0) - no drivers available
<trisha> bruenig: thats my problem, how do i create that thing, i cant copy and paste on my desktop?
<m1r> niuq, i removed -n, it seems it working now
<seaspray> Jordan_U: nope
<m1r> yes it is working :)
<m1r> sry for my impatience :)
<dudaz> shiester_miester : can give me in a nutshell..wat is big diff between them
<shiester_miester> seaspray, i dont know how to fix that, try googling the error, im sure lots of other people have had the same problem and you might be able to find solutions there
<bruenig> trisha, it is a text file, open it in a text editor and see what it looks like
<shiester_miester> dudaz, im not sure myself, but i know that you dont have to have samba to do some types of networking with windows
<crimsun> songwind: sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel && sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=lenovo
<nj786> dudaz, it says found swap file or something in terminal when i type sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<shiester_miester> you would be better off asking in a samba channel
<crimsun> songwind: sorry
<crimsun> songwind: sudo modprobe -r snd-hda-intel && sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=lenovo
<songwind> crimsun:  I put model=lenovo in modprobe.d/alsa-base and got no sound at all
<Jordan_U> seaspray, Did you install Nvidia / ATI drivers from outside the repositories?
<crimsun> songwind: what precise line did you put?
<songwind> crimsun: options snd-hda-intel model=lenovo
<DBlue> I was changing some options in gnome welcome panel or what is called, and now i can't log in, i can see only black screen and a busy mouse on the centre of the screen. Now ho to reset the configuration of that to the defaults using virtual terminal?
<Perdente> nj786, in the terminal type rm /etc/apt/sources.list~
<crimsun> songwind: which mixer elements did you adjust after using model=lenovo/
<byonix> how do watch DVD with MOVIE PLAYER?
<seaspray> Jordan_U: Newbie here - would not know how to do that
<dudaz> nj786: maybe u haf opened that same file in another window/shell
<Perdente> make sure you have the tilda
<PurpZeY> !dvd | byonix
<ubotu> byonix: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<djh816> hi
<pike__> you guys aware of problems with vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic and nvidia? i dont feel like investigating so ill just use 15 kernel instead
<songwind> crimsun:  Master volume.  I got no sound from the main speakers.
<nj786> perdente, okay
<djh816> just wondering how i can remap the fn key on my macbook pro to do a right click
<crimsun> songwind: you didn't adjust any others?
<songwind> No.
<nj786> perdente, tilda?e
<djh816> like clicking the trackpad while holding the fn key on macbook pro right click. this possible?
<Perdente> the ~ at the end
<PurpZeY> pike__: If you reinstall the drivers there is generally no issue, the best bet is uninstall, update, reinstall, but a lot of people are just sticking to 15
<Jordan_U> seaspray, Just wondering as there are some ( bad ) guides that say for instance to install nvidia drivers directly from nvidia.com, and if you do then they will break any time there is a kernel upgrade
<nj786> perdente, yes i do but heres what it says when i type it in terminakl
<crimsun> songwind: well that seems a bit inconclusive.  Try the modprobe -r && modprobe command I recommended, then experiment with the other mixer elements.
<nj786> perdente, rm: remove write-protected regular file `/etc/apt/sources.list~'?
<shiester_miester> Jordan_U, its easier to just use envy, its never caused me any problems
<Perdente> oh, osrry
<songwind> Okay, will do that.
<Perdente> sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list~
<pike__> PurpZeY: yeah i manually installed with same issue. i used nvidia.sh first actually and package and old kernel last resort
<seaspray> Jordan_U: How do u intstall a package from the CD
<songwind> Crimson:  "Module snd_hda_intel is in use"
<nj786> perdente, ok nothing happend
<seaspray> Jordan_U: I have located the ATI drivers that i need
<Perdente> well, go to /etc/apt and type ls
<Perdente> what do you see?
<PurpZeY> pike__: I upgraded on my desktop which is an nvdia with no worries, but I am still hesitant to make the jump on my laptop as I hear it causes issues...although I am running an intel chipset over here.
<Jordan_U> shiester_miester, If envy has never caused problems for you then you havn't updated your kernel :) you should just use the Restricted Driver Manager because then the package with the drivers will be upgraded along with any new kernel version
<Perdente> are there any files with a ~ at the end?
<shiester_miester> Jordan_U, i have the most recent kernel update and i used envy to install drivers, and yes no problems
<cycom> PurpZeY: what jump?
<nj786> perdente, i see my username@desktop when i typed sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list~
<PurpZeY> cycom: To the new kernel.
<cycom> PurpZeY: oh.
<Wips> I cant figure out how to activate syntax highlighting in Emacs, I've hit the "Syntax Highlighting (Global Font Lock Mode)" in the Optioins-tab, but nothing happends. can Anyone help me?
<shiester_miester> Jordan_U, how do you use the restricted driver manager to upgrade drivers?
<Perdente> here what happens when you type in sudo -i
<tritium> shiester_miester: it's automatic once you use the restricted manager to install them
<crimsun> songwind: please spell my nick correctly, else I'll miss it.
<Jordan_U> shiester_miester, You don't, you use it to install the drivers in the first place and they get upgraded automatically
<songwind> Crimsun:  "Module snd_hda_intel is in use"
<shiester_miester> oh ok
<crimsun> songwind: close everything using sound; unlock the mixer applet.
<Wips> /J Emacs
<Wips> ops
<nj786> perdente, root@desktop
<Perdente> ok, one last time, type in rm /etc/apt/sources.list~
<DBlue> How to setup a modem in Ubuntu, cause i don't want to continue working in windows?
<Perdente> rm /etc/apt/sources.list~
<djh816> is there a linux app for ppl with one button mouse/trackpad?
<nj786> perdente, rm: cannot remove `/etc/apt/sources.list~': No such file or directory
<pike__> DBlue: i personally prefer a hardware modem but..
<Frogzoo> !modem | DBlue
<ubotu> DBlue: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<nj786> perdente, is there suposed to be sudo infron of rm /etc/apt/sources.list~
<jamman> DBlue, try http://132.68.73.235/linmodems/index.html#scanmodem
<Perdente> you don't want one, so that's good
<nj786> perdente, o knothing happend
<Perdente> now you can type gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<michia> hey, my sound card only works abotut 10% of the time, any way to fix this or is it a common issue in ubuntu?
<Perdente> that will open up a text file editor that edits the file, but if you already have it up, nothings going to happen
<nj786> perdente, ok i see my list
<shiester_miester> michia, does it sometimes work when u boot and sometimes not?
<Perdente> sweet
<Jordan_U> michia, That is definitely not a common issue
<crimsun> songwind: e.g., kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/*)
<shiester_miester> michia, or does it go on and off during a session
<nj786> perdente, next step
<michia> any way to see whats going on and fix it
<michia> naw, stays off
<Samad> could someone tell me how to have "ROOT" access in Feisty Fawn?
<jamman> !sudo | Samad
<ubotu> Samad: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<songwind> Crimsun: Got it reloaded, I'm fidding with settings now
<Perdente> well, did you do the part about clicking on the beryl manager icon earlier
<Samad> My folders say "I'm not the owner.....etc."  Which I am
<shiester_miester> michia, ok then, i had a similar problem...do you have multiple sound sources in your computer? like a sound card and onboard sound?
<michia> yes actually
<tritium> Samad: using sudo is recommended.  See ubotu's response above
<nj786> perdente, nope i dont think so.....what do i do?
<jamman> Samad, try sudo chmod 777 /dir/to/change
<michia> im using the onboard sound, the car is broken
<shiester_miester> yeah i had the same issue
<DBlue> what means infamous?
<jamman> Samad, should give you read write.
<cute_bettong> is there any apps for the motorola V3m that will let me tinker with it?
<michia> card*
<Perdente> go to the applications in the menubar
<Samad> no, only read Jamman
<bbhrawks> Oh wow..
<Perdente> then go to system tools
<shiester_miester> michia, take the sound card out and it may work
<Samad> don't know why either
<jamman> Samad, also try sudo chown Samad /dir/to/change
<Perdente> you should see a red gem
<Perdente> click that
<crimsun> michia: pastebin the output from ``asoundconf list'', then tell me the url of the paste
<cormarrr> Hi, just installed Ubuntu and Movie Player is playing movies at about twice as fast as it should, ideas?
<songwind> crimsun:  Okay, I got sound, but jack sense still doesn't work.
<nj786> ok what do i select
<bbhrawks> cormarrr> Is it set to play at 2x? :P
<shiester_miester> michia, the problem for me was caused by the 2 devices having a sort of "race" to see which one ubuntu would identify first, which changed from time to time, so sometimes one would work and sometimes not
<jamman> Samad, if you want to do it a graphical way (i.e. nautilus,) sudo nautilus
<Perdente> is there a red diamond in your bar on the top right
<Samad> Jamman, so that does what exactly?
<crimsun> songwind: ok, now use the default, which is model=dallas
<nj786> a little small window popped open
<jamman> !sudo | samad
<ubotu> samad: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Perdente> click beryl settings manager
<michia> ok yeah sounds good
<nj786> perdente, ok now....
<Samad> it's not just running programs though, i can't even move a TFF file from my desktop to a folder
<jamman> Samad, which folder?
<Perdente> well first lets see if beryl is working, hold down control, alt and left click and move your mouse
<Samad> ~/.wine/windows/fonts
<jamman> Samad, if it's out of your home directory, youll have to use sudo.
<jamman> Samad, weird...
<Samad> oohhhhh
<Samad> yeah I don't understand it at all
<jamman> Samad, did you do wineconfig as root?
<nj786> perdente, ok my screen is moving like acube
<Perdente> yeay!!!
<Samad> I'm not sure what you mean by that Jamman
<songwind> crimsun:  same behavior
<nj786> perdente, what else lolzz
<jamman> Samad, try sudo chown Samad /home/Samad
<Perdente> want to see something funny shift+f9
<crimsun> songwind: have you verified that your dsdt is not broken?
<Perdente> do it again to cut down on the rain, if it shows up
<songwind> crimsun:  I have not.  How do I verify that?
<Samad> Jamman, says invalid user
<crimsun> songwind: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Fix_Common_ACPI_Problems
<nj786> perdente, nothing happens
<Perdente> oh, lol then that ones not on
<rich__> uf
<jamman> Samad, you must use your user name instead of Samad...
<Perdente> ok in the settings manager what tabs do you have?
<Samad> it is Samad
<jamman> Samad, lowercase...
<jamman> Samad, try sudo chown samad /home/Samad
<Samad> fucking linux
<Samad> lol
<ruks> i do have one problem,i installed amule but when i connect it says kad off and when i go to download the nodes for it in amule it wont let me or kicks me out of the program
<PurpZeY> !ohmy | samad
<ubotu> samad: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jamman> Samad, watch your language man...
<DBlue> Is there a program who can identify my modem in windows, so i could download it for my Ubuntu?
<Perdente> here in the beryl setting manager go to visual effects
<Samad> oops, won't happen again
<Beastlykings> The most multi tasking I do is Internet and music at the same time. Would it be better to turn off hyperthreading?
<nj786> perdente, general options, window management, desktop,visual effects, accesibility, extras, development, image format
<PurpZeY> For anyone who was here a second ago, and listening to my worries about the upgrade, I just did it, without any hitch.
<jamman> DBlue, try http://132.68.73.235/linmodems/index.html#scanmodem
<DBlue> I'm threr
<Perdente> ok, go to visual effects
<DBlue> I'm there
<Perdente> there are some cool ones
<Samad> Jamman, still nothing
<nj786> perdente, which is the best
<nj786> lol
<Samad> just drops a line
<Perdente> click the animations
<nj786> i do not know anything
<nj786> lol
<PurpZeY> nj786: It's all preference.
<jamman> DBlue, download the scanmodem utility.
<PurpZeY> nj786: I like flame, and xplod.
<Nwallins|home> Hi, i used checkinstall to install compiled software.  how can I tell apt to not try and "update" it?
<jamman> Samad, ok, now you should be able to change your .wine directory via the file browser
<Perdente> you'll see minimize is the first option, you can change the drop down menu to different effects and minimize the manager to preview it
<Perdente> do fire its sweeet
<PurpZeY> Perdente: I agree.
<Jordan_U> !pin | Nwallins|home
<ubotu> Nwallins|home: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Sepero> Nwallins|home: sudo aptitude
<Sepero> Nwallins|home: sudo aptitude
<Nwallins|home> Jordan_U: thx
<nj786> perdente, exactly where is fire?
<Samad> Jamman, still can't write to that folder
<DBlue> <jamman> Where can i find that scanmodem tool?
<Jordan_U> Nwallins|home, np
<jamman> Samad, well, im out of ideas.
<nj786> perdente, i dont know where it is
<PurpZeY> nj786: First you have to choose what "action" you want to use that animation...So pick open, or close, or minimize...Then chose flame.
<Perdente> nj786 its burn
<Sepero> Nwallins|home: After you open aptitude, find the program, then press "h" on it. It will hold.
<Perdente> the third down or second
<jamman> DBlue, about halfway down the page. Search Scanmodem
<Samad> Jamman, here's what it says: "You do not have permissions to write to this folder."
<Perdente> then minimize the window
<jamman> Samad, did you change the permissions in nautilus?
<nj786> perdente, where is burn?
<PurpZeY> nj786: You have to expand the choices...Then you can chose the animation
<Samad> I didn't change anything there, Jamman
<nj786> i do not see it
<songwind> crimsun:  Recompiled with no errors or warnings, so my dsdt is not buggy
<Samad> Jamman, where and what should I change in Nautilus?
<PurpZeY> nj786: click the sideways arrow so it points down...Then you can chose whatever animation you want.
<RabidGoblin> hey, anyone here know a lot about installing Radeon drivers with ubuntu?
<PurpZeY> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<crimsun> songwind: ok, then file a bug upstream using Mantis
<ruks> http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c273/hustlingsxr/0618071744.jpg
<DBlue> <jamman> I searched, no result
<Perdente> yeah, purpzey is right!
<Perdente> i forgot lol
<nj786> purpzey,  icannot
<Nwallins|home> Sepero: even better.  that wiki page is rough
<nj786> purpzey, there si nothing there
<Perdente> I think he means more packages
<Perdente> oh did you download them all?
<PurpZeY> nj786: What window are you in right now?
<bullgard4> lspci -vv prints: "0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRIV (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)." What does 0000:00:1f.3 mean?
<jamman> Samad, well, to change the .wine you must go to views and select "show hidden files". next right click .wine and change the read only under owner to write.
<jamman> DBlue, let me post bin it.
<Sepero> Nwallins|home: No prob.
<Nwallins|home> looking for ffmpeg
<PurpZeY> nj786: Specifically, which tab on top, which choice on the left?
<Perdente> anyway, you play there are some cool features, like alt tab shows a preview, the top right corner of the screen picks all the different apps
<Nwallins|home> the category system kind of sucks
<Samad> Jamman, where can I find the "views" folder?
<Nwallins|home> with aptitude
<shane_>  #ubuntustudio
<nj786> purpzey. in visual effects
<DBlue> <jamman> I'm using mirc
<Sepero> Nwallins|home: type /ffmpeg
<ReverendD^Away> Anyone able to offer some info on an installation w/o a working CD rom?
<Nwallins|home> Sepero: ha, thanks
<PurpZeY> nj786: And what choice on the left?
<Perdente> you'll see in visual effects that there are some untabbed options, if you tab those, they will activate it
<Sepero> Nwallins|home: The "/" begins a search
<Samad> Jamman, NM Found it
<jamman> Samad, its in the toolbar... file... view... edit... just some examples. (thats not the path)
<Nwallins|home> Sepero: yeah, like less and vi
<jamman> Samad, sorry about that.
<kravlin> hey. i have ubuntu taking up my entire hard drive but for gaming i would like to have windows as a boot option (Satanistic.. I know) anyway. anyone know an easy way to do this without having to reload all of ubuntu and spend a few days setting it all up again?
<ruks> i do have one problem,i installed amule but when i connect it says kad off and when i go to download the nodes for it in amule it wont let me or kicks me out of the program
<Nwallins|home> Sepero: 'h' is ineffective, still shows 'i'
<nj786> purpzey,  umean what tabs o nthe left?
<jamman> DBlue, so are you in terminal only?
<Sepero> less rules :)
<songwind> crimsun:  Mantis appears to be a software package, web based.  Any particular instance of mantis? :)
<PurpZeY> nj786: Yes.
<Sepero> Nwallins|home: Try =
<ruks> dblue have u had any problems since u installed beryl?
<Nwallins|home> ok, shows ih
<crimsun> songwind: Mantis is the bug tracker.  Click Bug Reporting[..]  on the ALSA home page.
<uakkeri> hi
<nj786> purpzey, windows management, desktop, general options
<Sepero> Nwallins|home: congrats
<Perdente> personally I'm a fan of the cube, it works well with my add
<songwind> crimsun:  okay, thanks for your help.
<DBlue> I reinstalled Ubuntu
<Nwallins|home> thanks :D
<PurpZeY> nj786: Switch over to "Visual Effects," then "Animations" (on the left)
<Sepero> Nwallins|home: welcome :)
<uakkeri> i have a overheating problem with ubuntu and ibm thinkpad t30
<nj786> purpzey, ok and then?
<uakkeri> how to set the fan speed to fixed max value?
<darwin81> Is there a graphical program for MD5 checksums where you can point to a file and put in the checksums?
<Nwallins|home> Sepero: hit 'q' to quit..  still have update blinking on gnome bar.  is that just a cache issue?
<PurpZeY> nj786: See how the tabs (un)minimize and that sort of thing?
<DBlue> <jamman> I will log off from this stupid OS, and try to log in Ubuntu!
<kravlin> hey. i have ubuntu taking up my entire hard drive but for gaming i would like to have windows as a boot option (Satanistic.. I know) anyway. anyone know an easy way to do this without having to reload all of ubuntu and spend a few days setting it all up again?
<jamman> DBlue, wait, are you in windows now?
<nj786> purpzeym yes
<nj786> purpzey, yes i do
<Sepero> Nwallins|home: q to quit, then y choose Yes quit
<Perdente> well I"m out, bed time...
<Perdente> have fun nj786
<Sepero> Nwallins|home: Press Ctrl+L to clear your screen
<Nwallins|home> yeah, update manager still wants to "upgrade" to the older, packaged version
<vip3rousmango> Can I install Windows Xp Into wine?
<nj786> perdente, thank you
<PurpZeY> nj786: Ok, so, for example, see it says "minimize"...Click on the little arrow pointing to the right and that will expand the menu.
<Perdente> np have fun
<Perdente> adios
<jamman> DBlue, try http://pastebin.com/931774
<DBlue> <jamman> I don't have a choise!
<nj786> purpzey, ok and
<jamman> DBlue, copy that into a file that you can get to ubuntu.
<kravlin> huh? why would you try to install windows xp into wine? Its a compatability layer. it acts like windows xp.
<PurpZeY> nj786: See "minimize animation" ?
<Sepero> Nwallins|home: Still?
<nj786> purpzey, yes
<Samad> Jamman, When I attempt to change the properties of my .wine folder, all of the options are greyed out and it says, "You are not the owner, so you can't change these permissions."
<NeoGeo64> Someone help... I just reinstalled Ubuntu and before the volume up and down buttons on my keyboard were able to control the volume... now they wont.  How can I fix this?
<Nwallins|home> Sepero: brb
<PurpZeY> nj786: on the "minimize animation" pull down, select "burn"
<jamman> Samad, did you do sudo chown samad /home/samad/.wine
<nj786> purpzey, o kand then
<nj786> ok*
<craigbass1976> Anyone ever heard of software to help design model railroads for linux?
<PurpZeY> nj786: Then minimize the window
<vip3rousmango> kravlin: i know, but there are things taht run in windows that won't work in wine, so im wondering if i can install windows so wine can emulate a running windows eviroment
<DBlue> <jamman> First i can't log in Ubuntu for that reason, and the modem problem, i tried the modem from the live cd and that how i know that i don't have drivers for it.
<vip3rousmango> or is that more of a vmware thing?
<nj786> purpzey, MOTHER OF PEARL WOW!
<Samad> Jamman, there we go no it's unlocked
<Samad> now*
<jamman> DBlue, what reason? no share. no internet?
<jamman> Samad, good.
<ReverendD^Away> Seeking info on an install w/o a CD Rom. Is anyone available to offer some info/advice?
<dougsko> craigbass1976: http://sourceforge.net/search/?type_of_search=soft&words=model+railroad
<Samad> Jamman, so does sudo chown.....   remove the permissions?
<nj786> prupzey, do i have to make changes on minimize to? or i dont have to
<jamman> brb.
<vip3rousmango> ReverendD^Away: you need the liveCD for the install, its the easyest and hassle-free way
<Frogzoo> vip3rousmango: wine = wine is not an emulator ;)
<PurpZeY> nj786: You don't have to. You can make the length longer, so it goes for longer, or for shorter, so it's not as slow....Or you can leave it.
<DBlue> <jamman> I told you the Gnome welcome screen
<kravlin> vip3rousmango: i wouldn't say so. You could partition your hard drive and install windows onto the other partion. Thats why im here. To try and find info on how to do that.
<vip3rousmango> Frogzoo: ok, so i'd just have to suck it up and make a duel boot then?
<nj786> purpzey, o kis there anything else i need to know about beryl
<PurpZeY> nj786: Then do the same for unminimize, for whatever animation you want, and then, for open...etc...
<dougsko> craigbass1976: sourceforge and freshmeat are always good places to look for random stuff like that
<Frogzoo> vip3rousmango: or run a virtual machine - vmware/qemu
<NeoGeo64> hmm
<vip3rousmango> can't install vmware..
<NeoGeo64> Maybe I should re-enable hotkeys suppport?
<craigbass1976> dougbrowne, xtrkcad is in a repo!  I thought sure I looked the other day...
<Samad> Is there anyway to "CHOWN" an entire directory and it's sub-folders?
<Frogzoo> vip3rousmango: sure you can
<PurpZeY> nj786: You can change settings for specific animations if you go more to the right in the tabs...Like, change the color of the flame...turn on smoke...or change beamup...and then you have your desktop cube too.
<cwatson> Samad, chown user.group -R folder
<vip3rousmango> Frogzoo: nope, whenever i try to install the packages i get an error saying its conflicting with something else, but what I have no idea.. andit doesn't say
<DBlue> What is 3Ddesktop.deb
<PurpZeY> nj786: If you haven't seen that, hit ctrl + alt + mouse drag.
<uakkeri> IBM t30 overheating problem... plz help
<craigbass1976> dougsko,  xtrkcad is in a repo!  I thought sure I looked the other day...
<nj786> purpzey. no i have
<nj786> purpzey, is there anything else on here
<jamman> DBlue, sorry i missed that part. would you mind telling me again?
<ReverendD^Away> uakkeri - i dont think its *nix. IBM thinkpads are just how. I run a A22e and it burns my lap.
<Frogzoo> vip3rousmango: suggest you d/l vmware from their website
<ReverendD^Away> hot*
<jamman> Samad, it changes the owner.
<Nwallins|home> Sepero: no dice.  Update manager still wants ffmpeg
<jamman> Samad, hence, ch(change)own(owner)
<Nwallins|home> double-checking aptitude...
<andruk_> how do i get a reiserfs partition to read/write mode?  here is my fstab: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26219/
<dougsko> craigbass1976: good stuff. the repos rule
<NeoGeo64> Someone help... I just reinstalled Ubuntu and before the volume up and down buttons on my keyboard were able to control the volume... now they wont.  How can I fix this?
<cwatson> uakkeri, do you have the thinkpad utils package installed?
<PurpZeY> nj786: Seriously, there is an absolute ton of stuff to play with in beryl....For any action a window can make...A popup menu, a drop down menu, a different skydome when you rotate, transparent desktop...I mean, the variables are totally endless, and limited mostly by your patience in changing the settings.
<dougsko> well d00dz, ive been in this base long enough...catch yall later
<Samad> Jamman, OH n:ce
<kravlin> hey. i have ubuntu taking up my entire hard drive but for gaming i would like to have windows as a boot option (Satanistic.. I know) anyway. anyone know an easy way to do this without having to reload all of ubuntu and spend a few days setting it all up again?
<Nwallins|home> Sepero: ffmeg shows 'ih'
<PurpZeY> kravlin: I am sure there is a safe way to do it, but I hear a windows install tends to eat grub.
<jamman> NeoGeo64, go to the keyboard shortcuts vi System -> Prefrences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<uakkeri> ReverendD^Away, cwatson: thinkpad utils.... let me check
<jamman> Samad, solve it?
<RabidGoblin> hey, i just installed ubuntu and for some reason if i switch to a console (ctrl+alt+F1) then try to switch back the screen just goes black and I can't do anything.  Anyone else have this problem?
<bullgard4> lspci -vv prints: "0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRIV (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)." What does 0000:00:1f.3 mean?
<nj786> purpzey, ok now what is this stufff that u can download off of here http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=103&PHPSESSID=9e4f04a0bc16034bca31d8a9954889d9
<Nwallins|home> aptitude thinks it's an upgradeable package
<vip3rousmango> Frogzoo: wait, do i need the VMPlayer AND VMWare Server, or just the player to install/run windows emulation? Because I have the player, the server is what gives me the error message
<andruk_> kravlin: figure out how to reinstall grub without reinstalling ubuntu, then repartition with gparted, install windows normally, and then restore grub
<nj786> purpzey, some beryl stuff
<jamman> kravlin, yes windows installs kill grub. i had to reinstall ubuntu to get my grub working right.
<BlueD> My modem connection was dropped
<sql_hesw> Is there any website downloader for ubuntu?
<NeoGeo64> do i need to start gnome for this to take effectr
<Samad> Jamman, I ran: "chown samad.samad -R ~/.wine
<cwatson> RabidGoblin, I have heard of this problem when using the propietary ATI drivers
<NeoGeo64> because its still not working i just reset the keys
<kravlin> PurpZey: I figured somewhere there has to be a guide to this or something.
<Samad> Jamman, and it said not permitted, so no
<andruk_> sql_hesw: what do you mean website downloader?
<Frogzoo> vip3rousmango:  you need the player & a vmx file - http://www.easyvmx.com/
<PurpZeY> nj786: Those are emerald themes...If you right click on your beryl manager, you'll see, "Emerald Manager" so you can have different window themes...and also, you can find skydomes there.
<jamman> Samad,  try "chown -R samad ~/.wine
<jamman> "
<sql_hesw> i want to download a website, some thing like web reaper in windows
<RabidGoblin> cwatson, yeah thats what i figured might be it.  would that be the reason et runs terribly (20fps) too? and how should i go about fixing this?
<uakkeri> cwatson: can you tell me the precise package name?
<PurpZeY> kravlin: I *think* what you have to do is install windows and then recover grub.
<PurpZeY> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nj786> purpzey, how do i sintall them when i download them off that site?
<Samad> Jamman, actually it looks like just throwing Sudo on the front did it
<SyckSyn> After a recent reboot, grub fails with error 15.  The error persists through repeated attempts to reinstall grub with a live cd, as well as completely reinstalling Ubuntu.  Can anyone suggest a cause to the problem or a method of fixing it?
<PurpZeY> kravlin: I'm not positive.
<kravlin> yeah.
<bluebanana> I have a DVD movie. How do I make a copy for me to watch when the DVD is not in my disc drive?
<vecina> um... how come pressing 'backspace' when i have the shift key held down logs me out?
<Samad> Jamman, it just dropped a line, and they were "unlocked"
<andruk_> sql_hesw: i know there is one, but i dont know what it is called, gimme a sec..
<BlueD> Jamman, the problem was in gnome options that i set, now users loging not starting
<sql_hesw> sure
<PurpZeY> nj786: I've never actually done it myself, I used a stock emerald theme, presumably, download and drag it into the manager...If not just read the included docs...Personally, I like the skydomes better, I found the emerald themes included to be sufficient.
<jamman> Samad, ok.
<natbet> using dmraid I can see my raid partition but I'm not sure how to mount and access it, anyone know how to do this?
<cwatson> RabidGoblin, what does "glxinfo| grep direct" give you?
<Sepero> Nwallins|home: Is it still trying to update ffmpeg?
<nj786> purpzey, and what are skydomes?
<jamman> BlueD, are you in a terminal? if so do "sudo gdm"
<nj786> purpzey, what we just did?
<PurpZeY> nj786: When you do ctrl+alt+mouseclick, it is a black background right?
<RabidGoblin> cwatson, direct rendering: Yes
<Samad> Jamman, what does the -R stand for in that command?
<BlueD>  Jammanm, tell what to do, and then to reboot
<Samad> I need to learn the Syntax of the Linux command line
<darwin81> Is there a better way of checking MD5SUMs other than just looking at them?
<BlueD> Samad what you need?
<jamman> Samad, -R=recursive
<jamman> Samad, basically do the whole folder recursivly
<Samad> Jamman, ty again
<PurpZeY> Samad: If you ever need to know specific options for a particular command, you can always run man <program> and check.
<andruk_> sql_hesw: httrack is the name.  but it is a console-based program
<nj786> purpzey, i dono what u mean?
<jamman> Samad, try what again?
<theshadow> is the beryl-themes package not available anymore?
<Samad> Jamman, TY again ;)
<PurpZeY> nj786: As of now, if you press ctrl+alt+mouse drag, you can rotate the cube, correct?
<sql_hesw> andruk_:np, i will use it , thanks
<nj786> purpzey, yes
<jamman> Samad, no prob.
<andruk_> sql_hesw: welcome
<Samad> awesome, well that's plenty of learning in 15 minutes......gotta work tomorrow calling it a night
<eduhat> anyone know if nano or pico have autoindent and syntax coloring?
<Samad> thanks again Jamman, have a good one
<andruk_> eduhat: nano does not have syntax highlighting
<PurpZeY> nj786: A skydome will create a background panorama type deal, so that it's not black, it's some other cool background image you choose...But, you have to get one that's the right resolution for you.
<jamman> Samad, anything else, my user is borris.morris at ubuntuforums.org
<eduhat> andruk_: pico does?
<cwatson> RabidGoblin, do you know what version of the driver you are running?
<jamman> i've got to call it a night too...
<BlueD> Jamman> If i connection from Ubuntu with my 56k modem, will the connection be faster then the one in windows?
<nj786> purpey, oh ok can you show me yours?
<nj786> purpzey*
<BlueD> i ment mine
<uakkeri> cwatson: i found thinkpad-base and thnikpad-source
<andruk_> eduhat: i have no idea, all i know is that nano does not do syntax highlighting
<Samad> Jamman, awesome I'll look you up.....mine should be either Samad or
<Samad> al Samad
<eduhat> andruk_: allright.
<andruk_> eduhat: sry...
<RabidGoblin> cwatson, nah, how would i check?
<andruk_> sql_hesw: webhttrack is httrack with a web interface at least
<SyckSyn> After a recent reboot, grub fails with error 15.  The error persists through repeated attempts to reinstall grub with a live cd, as well as completely reinstalling Ubuntu (7.04).  Can anyone suggest a cause to the problem or a method of fixing it?
<BlueD> Uh, i'm not waked yet, that's why i make write errors.
<mike__> link to the wine irc please?
<jamman> BlueD, mmm... maybe. I noticed that with my wireless, i get much better signals in linux, and with ndiswrapper... which uses the WINDOWS DRIVERS!!!
<uakkeri> sudo cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM0/trip_points
<uakkeri> critical (S5):           94 C
<uakkeri> passive:                 87 C: tc1=5 tc2=4 tsp=600 devices=0xdeb99338
<PurpZeY> nj786: I am using Milky2_by_Eeitam.png I got it of gnome-look I think, or beryl-look....There are a ton of them available...You are just limited to the resolution your card can support. Someone in #wine can give you the specific details.
<jamman> BlueD, it should be, I'm not awake yet...
<cwatson> uakkeri, hmm I can't find it. maybe it was just a dapper thing
<jamman> BlueD, j/k
<natbet> anyone know how to mount a raid partition?
<PurpZeY> !Raid | natbet
<ubotu> natbet: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<BlueD> Jamman, i told you
<nj786> purpzey, okay
<mike__> what raid setup?
<cwatson> uakkeri, there used to be a script, /etc/init.d/thinkpad-utils
<PurpZeY> nj786: Not #wine...I am an idiot...#beryl
<natbet> raid 0
<natbet> fake raid
<nj786> purpzey, its ok lol
<theshadow> was the beryl-themes package removed?
<jamman> cwatson, there is none.
<mike__> you should be able to setup raid when you install ubuntu
<nj786> purpzey, and does this beryl stuff get bugs?
<jamman> cwatson, what exactly would this do, btw?
<BlueD> Jamman, in the live cd i read something about NAT
<natbet> I already have ubuntu installed
<NeoGeo64> That hotkey thing didn't help.  I'm able to use the buttons and a little volume meter will pop up, but I'm not able to actually control the volume with it.  How can I fix this?
<jamman> NAT... hmmm. you might have to fill me in.
<mike__> one sec
<hayden_> does anyone know of a linux application that can burn .cdr disc images?
<BlueD> K3b
<jamman> !nat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PurpZeY> nj786: Well, it is not final, or totally stable, so, it's not bug-free...I've run into a few problems here and there, most of them are solved by reloading the window-mananger (beryl) OR switching to Gnome and then back to beryl...But, it is not 100% stable...It shouldn't fubar your system, but, like I said it isn't stable.
<BlueD> Sorry hayden, i didnt read all the sentence
<PurpZeY> nj786: I haven't run into any problems to speak of, but that doesn't mean other people don't.
<nj786> purpzey, if i run into truble what should i do?
<andruk_> how do i get a reiserfs partition to read/write mode?  here is my fstab: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26219/
<SyckSyn> After a recent reboot, grub fails with error 15.  The error persists through repeated attempts to reinstall grub with a live cd, as well as completely reinstalling Ubuntu (7.04).  Can anyone suggest a cause to the problem or a method of fixing it?
<hayden_> BlueD, yea I tried K3B with no luck. It is a weird file format for cd imaging :(
<NeoGeo64> Can anyone help me?
<mike__> natbet: try this http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3037
<darwin81> Can I compare the contents of a CD to an ISO file?
<slavi1> is there a way to fix an ntfs partition from feisty?
<BlueD> Try some type converter cdd to iso
<BlueD> ups cdr
<jamman> BlueD, like ipfilter?
<NeoGeo64> I'm able to use my keyboard's volume control buttons to make the little volume popup appear and I can move it up and down and even mute it, problem is... its not doing anything to the volume.
<RabidGoblin> cwatson, should i download a new driver from the ATI site?
<PurpZeY> nj786: Well, first step, switch back to GTK as your window-manager, then you can try to reload beryl, or reboot, or whatever you feel is proper...If you get locked out of gnome somehow b/c of it, you'd have to drop into a terminal (I had to do this once) kill beryl manually, and just restart X...It's not too big of a deal...But some people from #beryl helped.
<andruk_> slavi1: no, ubuntu can only read and write to ntfs, not repair
<nj786> purpzey, how do i change the window color from beryl it changed ym window color
<BlueD> How can in write ntfs
<mike__> natbit that help at all?
<cwatson> RabidGoblin, maybe... I'm not sure how to check the version though
<jamman> NeoGeo64, in System -> Prefrences -> Sound change the channels it changes, usually master.
<nj786> purpzey, my window is red
<nj786> purpzey, meaning the borders
<PurpZeY> nj786: That is in emerald themes...So, right click on the little diamond, then go to emerald theme manager and select a color/setup you prefer.
<natbet> mike__: I'm reading it now, looks like it might help
<NeoGeo64> ok I am there... what do i change?
<BlueD> Jamman, you didn't told me now how to set the default user login
<NeoGeo64> jamman: THANKS
<NeoGeo64> jamman: prob solved
<SyckSyn> After a recent reboot, grub fails with error 15.  The error persists through repeated attempts to reinstall grub with a live cd, as well as completely reinstalling Ubuntu (7.04).  Can anyone suggest a cause to the problem or a method of fixing it?
<jamman> BlueD, in System -> Admin -> Login Screen. In the Security tab I believe.
<uakkeri> cwatson: there was't this script you proposed in /etc/init.d
<jamman> NeoGeo64, no prob.
<jamman> BlueD, i need to hit the hay now.
<BlueD>  Jamman in terminal how to do that?
<jamman> BlueD, see if somebody else can pick up.
<uakkeri> cwatson: i'm using feisty
<jamman> BlueD, to get to a non-terminal try sudo gdm.
<BlueD> And what it do?
<BlueD> i ment does
<jamman> BlueD, starts the Gnome Display Manager.
<jamman> good night.
<BlueD> Here is morning
<bluebanana> what's program is recommended for newbies who want to rip DVD movies ?
<Trixsey> OSS is working for me, and ALSA isn't. How do I change from OSS to ALSA?
<BlueD> K3B
<PurpZeY> SyckSyn: A full reinstall is still causing problems?
<yknott> bluebanana: dvd::rip, k3b,
<BlueD> I will be right back, after breakfast!
<hatter> ffmpeg does not do audio encoding by default in feisty ?
<AlphaCluster> I need help getting a sata hard drive to show up
<SyckSyn> yes, granted i used the guided format, not fdisk.  but a full reinstall none the less.
<bluebanana> yknott, i 've just installed dvd::rip, but now it's asking for mplayer
<bluebanana> do i have to download mplayer?
<PurpZeY> SyckSyn: Do you have some other partition?
<bluebanana> i don't want any unnessery programs on my computer
<AlphaCluster> 03:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMB361 AHCI/IDE (rev 02)
<SyckSyn> yes. 2 other hard disks even, 1 partition each
<Trixsey> bluebanana, mplayer is the best video player out there!
<SyckSyn> and the swap partition of course
<AlphaCluster> ^that is the type if anyone knows of a kernel mod i need that would be great
<bluebanana> I installed thoggen (dvd ripper program) but it's saying that I can't use it if I don't have libdvdcss2 installed.
<yknott> perhaps mplayer mencoder
<nj786> purpzey, what else can you do?
<PurpZeY> SyckSyn: But, this harddrive is totally dedicated to linux?
<yknott> bluebanana: blued's suggestion was to use k3b
<bluebanana> but I couldn't find libdvdcss2 in repository
<bluebanana> help
<bluebanana> k3b is for kubuntu?
<SyckSyn> yes, the hard drive it is installed on as well as the other two are totally for linux
<yknott> ah ok,
<hatter> bluebanana, i just used acidrip a short while ago
<PurpZeY> nj786: You can change the caps on your cube, but personally, I just liked tweaking the animations, for minimize, create, close, menu popups, for everything my desktop does I have an animation.
<yknott> or yeah acidrip is another
<hatter> with no problems
<AlphaCluster> bluebanana: libdvdcss2 cannot be hosted on teh repos for legal reaons
<yknott> frontend that may do what you want
<bluebanana> AlphaCluster, where do ubuntu users get libdvdcss2
<yknott> bluebanana: then you could use automatix2 to get the codecs
<AlphaCluster> yeah
<AlphaCluster> or try wiki.ubuntu.com
<cwatson> uakkeri, do you have the apm packages installed?
<bluebanana> yknott, i've been trying to avoid automatix2
<AlphaCluster> and search for it
<yknott> o
<bluebanana> yknott, don't want to get clutter on my hard drive
<AlphaCluster> so anyone know about SATA?
<Trixsey> OSS is working for me, and ALSA isn't. How do I change from OSS to ALSA? Anyone?
<nj786> purpzey, how do  uget that rain stuff on there
<nj786> and all that
<yknott> Search for Another Technical Answer?
<SyckSyn> Its a cause of some frustration, for the past 6 hours or so been going through forums trying to find a method to fix it. decided to try a full reinstall after backing up some data.  But that still leaves the system unbootable
<Zack> does anyone in here understand Wine?
<yknott> Zack:  sure what is up
<SyckSyn> understand to what degree?
<PurpZeY> nj786: rain is under-extras, but personally I find it to be annoying more than anything else .
<Dr_willis> wine =  White with fish.  Red with Beef. :)
<Zack> Well, Could anyone tell me why it crashes on internet login screens?
<nj786> purpzey, when does it appear?
<yknott> Zack: for example?
<Zack> such as Battle.net
<PurpZeY> nj786: If you go to extras, and then to rain, you can set a key-command to activate it.
<Zack> it turns black and closes
<SyckSyn> my wine doesnt crash when battle.net runs... what game?
<Zack> starcraft
<corhere> How would I be able to copy a directory hierarchy in such a way that it is like cp -u but it also deletes files in the destination that are not in the source directory?
<SyckSyn> ... delete the source directory then cp?
<Zack> huh?
<yknott> Zack: neither does mine, which version of wine?
<Zack> latest
<corhere> SyckSyn: i would prefer to avoid that, as this is for a DAP and it would take too long
<Trixsey> I have some trouble with my sound card: http://www.mathbin.net/11586
<Trixsey> Any ideas?
<navets> k thix will probably sound stupid but how do you create a straight line using gimp?
<Zack> #.#.39
<Hirvinen_> SyckSyn: No, that's not the same since -u only overwrites when source is newer than destination.
<SyckSyn> oh no, i'm not sure, asside from writing a perl script to check and cp based upon the results
<BlueD> hold shift
<SyckSyn> Ah, sorry Hirvinen.
<Zack> but, when i just installed the newest version there are no menu buttons
<cwatson> navets, use the pencil tool. click once to define the start position. then hold shift and click the end position
<Zack> as if it werent there but when i go to synaptic it shows its installed
<Hirvinen_> corhere: But I'm afraid that you'll have to do some script-fu for that one.
<navets> cwatson: thanks alot :)
<corhere> okay, sounds like fun
<Hirvinen_> corhere: But what is it that you are trying to do? There might be tools already for that.
<Zack> yknott?
<SyckSyn> So, anyone have any suggestions for my grub problem?
<BlueD> How can fill some space or something in Gimp with transparentsy?
<cwatson> navets, no prob
<corhere> copying a directory to my iPod (running RockBox) while also deleting files that are not in the source directory anymore
<AusIan> New here, new to ubuntu, have a bit of Unix/C history, trying to get complex numbers working with gcc
<Zack> Any ideas?
<nj786> purpzey, when i click minimize on my windows it doesnt why si that?
<PurpZeY> nj786: I don't follow.
<Trixsey>  I'm trying to switch from OSS to ALSA in Feisty, any ideas on how to? (More info: http://www.mathbin.net/11586)
<nj786> purpzey, like i am just trying to minimize my window and it wont neither it will close or expand
<BlueD> How can i know reset Userl login options in terminal?
<SyckSyn> After a recent reboot, grub fails with error 15.  The error persists through repeated attempts to reinstall grub with a live cd, as well as completely reinstalling Ubuntu (7.04).  Can anyone suggest a cause to the problem or a method of fixing it?
<PurpZeY> nj786: Did you change the emerald theme?
<nj786> yes
<BlueD> SyckSyn, maybe your partition table is bad!
<natbet> I try to mount /dev/mapper/via_fgfjbidfe to /media/linwin but it says mount: /dev/mapper/via_fgfjbidfe already mounted or /media/linwin/ busy, any ideas?
<Zack> Wine isnt wrkin
<Trixsey> ALSA ERROR:
<Trixsey> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=music: Could not open resource for writing.  -> What is up with that?
<SyckSyn> the drive has been reformated though...
<PurpZeY> nj786: You may have changed to one that has weird functionality...Some of them are bizarre...I make sure to pick one I can control easily.
<nj786> purpzey, ok
<hatter> does anyone know howto enable mp3 encoding in ffmpeg ?
<Markeda> Does GCC comes with everything needed to make executable C++ programs? (sorry if this is repeated, my connection coughed shortly after I sent it, and don't know if it got through or not or got answered)
<BlueD> SyckSyn, try to check the table with some program, and then resintall Ubuntu
<SyckSyn> mhmm... k, this would be the third time i've attempted reinstalling Ubuntu though
<Zack> Wine crashes
<PurpZeY> nj786: I like the slatehorn ones, I think they are easy to use...but if you don't need the "shade" or "stick" function another one might be better, and easier.
<yknott> yes?
<nj786> if i go 2 edit themes what happens and chose form the drop down button
<SyckSyn> any suggestions on programs to check the partition table?
<BlueD> SyckSyn, or remove all partitions, and then start again, like i did!
<BlueD> Partition Magic
<yknott> start wine in a terminal so you can see any output that it may generate
<BlueD> Acronis True Image
<SyckSyn> A full format would remove all the partitions, would it not? or does the ubuntu installer do something naughty when you tell it to format the entire drive?
<Music_Shuffle> Full format removes all the partitions
<BlueD> No it want do
<PurpZeY> SyckSyn: It shouldn't.
<illmortal> #beryl
<BlueD> There labels
<Zack> Could someone help me when there done? Please
<SyckSyn> Zack, have you tried the wine support?
<BlueD> SyckSyn, Just change disk label type in Gnome partitioner to dos, and it will ask you to clear all part. table!
<Zack> Yes
<Dr_willis> wine is not 100% reliable with everything.
<Zack> nothing that i can find helps
<Dr_willis> THats just how wine is.
<SyckSyn> can do BlueD
<BlueD> Yes with Counter!
<Zack> But other people have had success at what im doing
<Zack> i just dont know what they are doing different
<BlueD> SyckSyn, not now, reboot first] 
<SyckSyn> i havent tried it with starcraft in a long time, but it works with wc3... are you using opengl?
<Dr_willis> Zack,  i would guess that the wine VERSION they are using may be different.
<SyckSyn> Its a live CD, why reboot it first?
<SyckSyn> the system is completely unbootable on its own at the moment
<BlueD> O, sorry
<corhere> does anybody know of directory synchronization software?
<nj786> purpzey, and beryl doesnt slow down your system?
<bluebanana> I have a DVD in my drive. Totem (movie player) is saying that I don't have the required plugins. What plugins do i need?
<Dr_willis> !info rsync
<ubotu> rsync: fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 2.6.9-3ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 254 kB, installed size 504 kB
<Zack> I thought that and i have a different version then what other people i have seen, they have #.#.37
<BlueD> SyckSyn go to source forge.net
<Zack> But my computer will not install it for somereason
<SyckSyn> ok
<bluebanana> I've already installed libdvdcss2 but thoggen is saying that I probably still don't have it. help
<BlueD> in the search box write> grub
<BlueD> it will give you a package for grub menu editor
<PurpZeY> nj786: Not as a whole, I mean, the animations are slow sometimes...I'll admit, but, they don't slow my system in total...It will eat some resources, but I don't find it is particularly bad, even on my laptop, which is not a graphical monster.
<BlueD> and installer, plus a sourse code
<nj786> purzpey, o k i am trying to install my printer how do  i do that?
<PurpZeY> nj786: On my desktop it's as smooth as silk...Absolutely no slow down at all.
<PurpZeY> !cups | nj786
<ubotu> nj786: Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<nj786> purpzey, do you know anything about printers?
<BlueD> Please help me with Users Login to reset it's options!
<PurpZeY> nj786: I know you put paper in them and then text comes out.
<PurpZeY> nj786: I mean, I know mine was quite easy to install and setup...If you have one that is supported, which most seem to be, it is no worries, as far as I can tell.
<nj786> purpzey, i have a HP PHOTOSMART C3180 how do i install it?
<BlueD> Why in all Ubuntu distributions there isn't any webcam program
<PurpZeY> nj786: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HpPrinterInstallationAndMaintenanceDapper
<jota-> hey, how come ubuntu's bash doesnt have the "let" command?
<tritium> jota-: it does
<Zack> How do i install an older version of a application than what i already have
<BlueD> There is forced installing, but that is not recommended
<Zack> BlueD: how?
<BlueD> i donot now
<Zack> dang
<BlueD> se man
<CNTRLX> arang a tang tang..
<BlueD> man install
<eduhat> anyone know of some good games?
<BlueD> man apt install
<BlueD> Chess
<tritium> BlueD: ???
<jota-> tritium you know why I might be getting this error? ./tareaCal.sh: 25: let: not found
<SyckSyn> k, going to try installing again after destroying partition table... its likely i'll be back
<PurpZeY> eduhat: A lot of people like SuperTux
<Dr_willis> eduhat,  depends on the kind of game also. :)
<jota-> the script works fine on a slackware machine
<eduhat> PurpZeY: why kind of game is SuperTux
<tritium> jota-: what's the very first line?
<eduhat> Dr_willis: well i like shooting games.
<BlueD> I like puzzle hames
<PurpZeY> eduhat: I've never played it, but I hear a it's like I mario.
<CNTRLX> whats a good full on network administration program i can use
<BlueD> with g
<jota-> #!/bin/sh
<jota-> should it be bash instead of sh?
<tritium> jota-: that's why...sh != bash
* PurpZeY (off-topic) has never beaten four-in-a-row...That computer seems to be rather smart..
<Dr_willis> 'world of padman' 'tremulus' 'UrbanTerror4.0' (all stand alone/free fps using the Q3 source)
<jota-> ok, thx a lot
<eduhat> Dr_willis: can i just apt-get those games?
<Zack> BlueD: i figured out how to force install, But how do i get that version that i need in syntax?
<Dr_willis> eduhat,  dont think they are in the repos.
<eduhat> Dr_willis: allright
<BlueD> Dr_willis what the package name
<Dr_willis> i got them off the "linux Game Tome" site
<Dr_willis> well got the info/links there.
<BlueD> I will kill my self, i'm forgeting to add "'s"
<Dr_willis> Then theres good old RCTW:ET
<numan> !vesa
<ubotu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<eduhat> Dr_willis: im trying out urban terror  4.0 seems pretty cool
<Dr_willis> eduhat,  yea - thats one of the better games out at this time
<numan> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Dr_willis> eduhat,  WorldOfPadman is  neatly done also.
<PurpZeY> Dr_willis: I was just looking at that myself...What kind of system-specs that take?
<BlueD> Does anyone play The Sims2?
<Linharex> !pico
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pico - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> PurpZeY,  they are all using Q3 engine. so anything that can handle Q3
<Passa> with the NTFS-3G drivers, how can i REALLY delete something from the hard drive
<Linharex> !vim
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<Passa> because it just moves it to .Trash-username
<Linharex> very good :)
<PurpZeY> Dr_willis: But it can run standalone?
<Jordan_U> Passa, use rm ?
<Dr_willis> Passa,  depends on your filemanager.
<Passa> i use nautilius
<Dr_willis> PurpZeY,  they are all 'stand alone' games now - they use the q3 source code/engine
<Jordan_U> Passa, Or empty the trash?
<Passa> it doesnt appear in the trash
<Dr_willis> shift-delete deletes it directly i think
<Linharex> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eduhat> Dr_willis: what is world of padman like? does it have to do with pac man by chance?
<PurpZeY> Dr_willis: I am not trying to get on an off-topic branch, but, it looks like install requires Q3, am I missing something?
<Linharex> !ddclient
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ddclient - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Linharex> !wget
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wget - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Linharex> !init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<PurpZeY> Dr_willis: Forget it, I found it.
<Jordan_U> !botabuse | Linharex
<ubotu> Linharex: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<tritium> Linharex: quit abusing the bots!
<Linharex> ok
<Jordan_U> Linharex, What is your question?
<Dr_willis> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Linharex> I need to know how to install dyndns client
<Dr_willis> night all.
<Linharex> any help?
<tomex> Which is better for DVD ripping? DVDrip or Acidrip?
<berent> can anyone give me something similar to limewire (a p2p client ) package in ubuntu
<Frogzoo> is there a file system for file compression??
<Linharex> Jordan_U, cound you help me?
<BlueD> zip
<BlueD> gzip
<BlueD> zoo
<BlueD> rar
<Frogzoo> gzip is a file system?
<BlueD> ups
<eshaase> can someone please explain to me the differences between vim-full, vim-gnome and vim-gtk?
<ubuntu__> Does anyone know if there's a way I can recover data from a drive that I reformatted?
<Frogzoo> I want to mount a file system with compression on a loopback
<kravlin> I used a program called Retriever 2000. It worked but it costs money.
<BlueD> what it do?
<Linharex> Jordan_U, any help?
<Linharex> any help, Jordan_U?
<BlueD> perchaps i could make you such program
<Zack> OK How do i install an app that i saved to disk??
<Jordan_U> Linharex, I don't use dyndns
<Linharex> ok
<Zack> Thats not .Deb
<Linharex> :)
<BlueD> <Zack> What kind, is it make files or deb pack.
<Zack> make files
<BlueD> in terminal write, either .config
<BlueD> then make install
<Zack> .ok
<cycom> Zack: usually there's a readme.  I'd try to find that before you do anything else, just in case the developer did something funky.
<Jordan_U> Linharex, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_assign_Hostname_to_local_machine_with_dynamic_IP_using_free_DynDNS_service
<cycom> BlueD: and you forgot to do just plain 'make' first.
<BlueD> there must a file with the program named install, that is install help
<Linharex> Thank you very much, Jordan_U
<Linharex> I will
<Linharex> That's greate
<Linharex> great*
<Jordan_U> Linharex, np :)
<Zack> Blue D: what do you mean .config? you mean "sudo .config (file location)?
<nj786> an anybody help me install my printer and find the right stuff for it i  have a HP PHOTOCMART C3180
<nj786> photosmart**
<BlueD> what ever, it is the same, just you get autoris.
<Zack> BlueD:?
<BlueD> I'm not fully awaked
<bullgard4> lspci -vv prints: "0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRIV (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)." Where are domain, bus, slot and func of man lspci defined?
<Zack> How do i Configure the file in terminal?
<Jordan_U> Zack, Are you sure that the program you want is not available from a repository or .deb?
<BlueD> First go to the file in tereminal
<gh0stid> sup sorry to bother you but i got 2 or 3 question ... my grub is messed up, and i need to install java so i can run a lcdfix java application :/ anyone could help ?
<BlueD> cd program_path
<Zack> No its not in Repository or deb
<PWill_> I just had a soft lockup, but my machine has been online for 64 days, and I don't want to restart. Any ideas?
<Jordan_U> gh0stid, In what way is grub messed up?
<Jordan_U> !java | gh0stid
<ubotu> gh0stid: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Zack> when i go to the file in terminal it opens archive manager
<gh0stid> Jordan_U: simple .. my windows partition doesnt boot at all :/ it say error starting up and block there ( proof it is pointing to linux partition )
<shiester_miester> anybody know any docks that have similar functionality to kiba-dock but minus all the eye-candy and resource hogging?
<Jordan_U> gh0stid, Is this a new problem or did it work before?
<shiester_miester> and of course minus physics
<gh0stid> till i installed ubuntu, it never worked. its only cause i dont know how hd(*,*) working :/ instead i would of fixed it ..
<ubuntu__> Does anyone here know anything about recovering data from a disk after partitioning/???
<Zack> How do i install a .tar.bz2 file??
<gh0stid> Zack, bunzip
<Zack> bunzip??
<Zack> Ghostid:whats that?
<gh0stid> bunzpi name.tar.bz2
<Zack> ok
<gh0stid> bunzip*
<gh0stid> it will extract it
<Jordan_U> gh0stid, Is it on the same drive as Ubuntu?
<Zack> its a program?
<Geoffrey2> nj786, if you have the manual for your printer, you could start by checking if it lists other printer models whose drivers will work with your printer....I'm not sure if they still provide lists like that these days, but it was always helpful in the past
<gh0stid> jordan_u no, lemme explain you : i got 3 hard drive : MAIN one is : 160gig SATA ( windows XP ), second one is a SATA 400gig ( ubuntu ) third one is a ide 40gig ( backup )
<navets> !svideo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about svideo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zack> ok so Whats Bunzip?
<navets> !s-video
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s-video - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> gh0stid, Can you pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<DShepherd> navets, you can msg the bot in private you know
<gh0stid> sure would you give me a seconde please ?
<Jordan_U> gh0stid, sure
<gh0stid> Jordan_U:  here u go boss
<gh0stid> http://www.pastebin.ca/575702
<PurpZeY> How can I get a list of all the open instances of firefox or process, (gui or CLI) so I can kill them and restart Firefox?
<Jordan_U> PurpZeY, killall firefox-bin
<navets> DShepherd: didnt know
<NemesisD> hi guys im thinking of building a remote backup machine with an old socket 754 box I have, should ubuntu be able to handle JBOD with different-sized disks well?
<Jordan_U> PurpZeY, To kill them, ps aux | grep firefox-bin if you just want to find them
<PurpZeY> Jordan_U: Got it, thanks...=)
<DShepherd> navets, ok... /msg ubotu hi should get you going
<Frogzoo> NemesisD: the ethernet is your limiting factor
<berent> can anyone give me something similar to limewire (a p2p client ) package in ubuntu
<gh0stid> Jordan_U: did u got it ?
<Frogzoo> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<DShepherd> berent, yeah. frostwire..
<Jordan_U> gh0stid, Yes
<NemesisD> Frogzoo, whys that? I think the mobo has 10/100 ethernet built in
<Jordan_U> berent, gtk-gnutella
<Frogzoo> NemesisD: 100mbs is nothing to a pentium
<berent> is it heavyweight . how much ram does it want
<NemesisD> Frogzoo, i still should be able to send data pretty quick though right?
<Frogzoo> NemesisD: 10Mbytes/sec isn't that fast
<Jordan_U> gh0stid, Try (hd1,0)
<gh0stid> on what ?
<NemesisD> Frogzoo, ok well do they have faster PCI cards on the cheap (and I do mean cheap) as well as cheap scsi raid/jbod pci cards?
<Jordan_U> gh0stid, root for Windows
<gh0stid> would it help you if i gave you the result of fdisk -l?
<Jordan_U> gh0stid, You can also try running this command to tell grub to look for alternate OS's again: sudo update-grub
<RabidGoblin> does anyone know why games (enemy territory, which runs perfect on my computer usually) would run terribly (15 fps at some points) on ubuntu?
<DShepherd> RabidGoblin, video drivers maybe..
<cycom> RabidGoblin: because you set it up wrong :)
<PurpZeY> RabidGoblin: Running beryl?
<cycom> RabidGoblin: seriously though, what video card and such?
<Jordan_U> RabidGoblin, Are they running in wine and / or do you have an ATI card?
<DShepherd> Jordan_U, hehe.. ATI is always the problem :-)
<bullgard4> English help wanted: What is the proper English name of the graphical Ubuntu 7.04 utility program gui-apt-key 'APT key management'?
<NeoGeo64> Ok.... should I wipe VISTA and install UBUNTU ???
<RabidGoblin> i have an ATI card (radeon x1600pro), just installed the driver off the site
<holycow> NeoGeo64, if you are asking that question the answer is no
<RabidGoblin> yeah my geforce never gave me problems
<holycow> you will know when the time is right
<W3ird_N3rd> RabidGoblin: don't, install it from synaptic
<cycom> NeoGeo64: I did, but I know what I'm doing.
<NeoGeo64> actually
<NeoGeo64> im already on ubuntu
<NeoGeo64> i meant
<cycom> That's one of those things where you should suddenly notice that you haven't used Vista in several months.
<NeoGeo64> should i wipe UBUNTU and install VISTA
<holycow> same answer
<PurpZeY> Just wipe thoroughly.
<holycow> if you haveto ask the question then clearly no
<PurpZeY> Whatever you do
<Jordan_U> RabidGoblin, ATI's linux drivers are horrible, so much so that they are infamously hated for their poor linux support
<cycom> lol@ PurpZeY
<gh0stid> Jordan_U: thx for help, but it wont work :/
<RabidGoblin> ahhh alright
<RabidGoblin> purpZeY, whats beryl?
<cycom> They did ok on my laptop, but I got tired of XGL.  So I called dell and threw a fit till they gave me an NVidia card for my laptop :)
<Jordan_U> gh0stid, update-grub or (hd1,0) ?
<PurpZeY> RabidGoblin: If you don't know what it is, you're not running it.
<gh0stid> both of em
<W3ird_N3rd> I've got Ubuntu 7.04, wine from repo and MS Word 2000. I can print perfectly from native linuxapps but I can't from Word, getting a Dutch printer-not-installed error
<cycom> Dutch?
<RabidGoblin> purpzey, ok wasn't sure if it would have been a cause of the problem or a solution
<W3ird_N3rd> yes I'm Dutch and the Ubuntu and Word are also Dutch
<NemesisD> so does anybody know if ubuntu would be able to work with JBOD with 3 drives of varying size?
<gh0stid> Jordan_U: update-grub didnt change nothing except switchingmy ubuntu partiton to hd1.0 but it has to be at 0.0 so .. i dont understand ..
<W3ird_N3rd> but you don't understand Dutch most likely so I translate it for you. I do see the printers name in Word, but it won't print. What can I do?
<gh0stid> anyway to uinstall grub from my two MBR, and then reinstall it ?
<gh0stid> cause i think the problem is : grubis messed up
<RabidGoblin> alright, how would i install the ATI driver from synaptic?
<Jordan_U> gh0stid, Run fixmbr from windows
<gh0stid> but then ill have to reinstall ubuntu once again, not really what i look for ;/
<Jordan_U> RabidGoblin, First remove the ones from ATI's site, then use System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<numan> i am having video driver problem?
<xTaJMoX> gh0stid - in grub console try root (hd0,0)   then setup(hd0)
<gh0stid> xTaJMoX: that command is suppose to .... ?
<RabidGoblin> Jordan_U: oooh,k well i had that driver installed before, had the same problem, plus i couldn't switch screens with CTRL+ALT+F1
<W3ird_N3rd> Jordan_U is right, if the driver somehow isn't there look in synaptic for fglrx
<xTaJMoX> gh0stid : set grub for the first hard drive, first partition (if that's whaere your /boot is)
<gh0stid> xTaJMoX:  may i explain you my situation in private ? it might be easier ..
<nilweed> Hi, has anyone here built xserver-xgl from source on Feisty?
<xTaJMoX> explain it here
<Jordan_U> RabidGoblin, Just know that if installed from ati.com it will not update when you get a kernel upgrade, meaning some day you will get an update, restart, and X will fail
<drowner> hi guys
<drowner> can we talk about other distros?
<numan> i am having video driver problem?
<xTaJMoX> drowner : #Linux ?
<numan> and using lilo bootloader instead of grub can anybody know how to boot in text mode?
<holycow> drowner, no.
<drowner> im there
<Jordan_U> drowner, This is just a support channel, you might want #ubuntu-offtopic for talk in general
<Jordan_U> numan, Why are you using lilo?
<W3ird_N3rd> anybody some ideas for printing with wine? :)
<numan> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<Sg_Precog> i keep failing to install drivers nvidia-glx-new for my Nvidia Geforce 8800 GTS with ubuntu, ive tried using envy script and automation script
<Tom47> W3ird_N3rd: #winehq ??
<Jordan_U> numan, I know what lilo is, why are you using it?
<Sg_Precog> anyone want to PM me and try and help?
<`eric-> !8800
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 8800 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<numan> i just tried it but it sucks
<`eric-> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<W3ird_N3rd> Tom47: good one.. I actually don't know if my problem has to do with Wine or Ubuntu or the driver or whoknowswhat
<Sg_Precog> thanks for the links
<Tom47> !private | Sg_Precog
<ubotu> Sg_Precog: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<nilweed> question: anyone know how to get netbeans5.5 to work with Xgl (without patching xserver-xgl)?
<RabidGoblin> Jordan_U: so theres no way to make my game run at a regular speed with this card?
<gh0stid> xTaJMoX: as u wish : FIRST OF ALL : bios setup :: first HD 400gig ( installed ubuntu on it ) second HD 160gig ( windows on it ) and used to be first HD at first try on installing ubuntu it installed GRUB on my 160gig hardrive ( wich is the windows one ) but ive installed ubuntu on my 400gig, once the installation was done it coudlnt boot anymore, saying grub error 22. then i installed it again, and used another dev as grub install path, it would boot
<gh0stid> the linux partition but not the windows one ..
<Jordan_U> Sg_Precog, if you install the same thing in different ways without uninstalling in between it could screw things up
<Sg_Precog> roger that ubotu
<vap> Anyone have success in building GCC compiler in Ubuntu linux?
<numan> jordan: how to install grub boot loader?
<Sg_Precog> yea, i dont know comman commands for console so i have a hard time doing stuff
<Jordan_U> RabidGoblin, Probably not, short of changing the quality obviously, and this is a native game right? not a windows game running in wine?
<`eric-> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<RabidGoblin> jordan_u, yeah its native
<drowner> hi everyone
<Jordan_U> !hi | drowner
<ubotu> drowner: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<xTaJMoX> gh0stid - does your /boot/grub/menu.lst tell to boot ubuntu as hda1 ?
<xTaJMoX> gh0stid - go into the live cd - terminal - grub - root (hd0,0) - setup (hd0)     try that
<gh0stid> nop it tell to boot ubuntu as : hd(0.1) ( it has to be on hd0.0 instead it doesnt boot )
<Tom47> Sg_Precog: google is good ... but here for a starter is a cheat sheet http://www.pixelbeat.org/cmdline.html
<Frogzoo> vap: do you really need to build gcc ?
<kravlin> what's the name of the partitioning utility in Ubuntu?
<Sg_Precog> thank you
<gh0stid> xTaJMoX: i cant do it if im on ubuntu ? i have absolutly to run live cd ?
<xTaJMoX> gh0stid : oh, i thought you cant get to your ubuntu
<Zack> OK After i Extract a file how do i Run "./configure"? Baby steps
<Frogzoo> kravlin: gparted (gui) fdisk (cli)
<thejapanesegeek> I have a problem. I just installed ubuntu to an External USB HD, and now windows won't boot normally.
<gh0stid> no i can get to my ubuntu, if i switch hd1.0 to hd0.0 but my windows doesnt boot
<Tom47> Sg_Precog: i find ubuntuguide a handy resource as well but you mileage may vary
<vap> Frogzoo Yes. I would like to build GCC native, to get the hang of building the compiler, and then build a cross-compiler for PPC-604 to study optimization source code.
<xTaJMoX> gh0stid - ok then you will have to edit your /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/menu.lst to tell it the changes
<n2diy> Zack: open a terminal, and type ./configure in the directory where the program was extracted to
<gh0stid> xTaJMoX: sorry to ask, but could you please explain me how ?
<Frogzoo> vap: apt-get source gcc-4.1
<xTaJMoX> gh0stid : just open those in a text editor - it should be self explanatory
<xTaJMoX> gh0stid : and you have to use sudo to edit them
<Jordan_U> !compile | Zack
<ubotu> Zack: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<kravlin> another question. If i want to allocate empty space to a new partition how would i go about finding out what parts are free and which arent?
<vap> Frogzoo Thanks, I'll try gcc-4.1
<n2diy> kravlin: df -h?
<thejapanesegeek> Can anyone help me?
<gh0stid> xTaJMoX: hum .. fstab mean nothing to me :/ . im not good enought with the /dev method :/
<Zack> Ok to all
<xTaJMoX> thejapanesegeek you might have to use system restore on windows
<DShepherd> gparted works if you want nice visual kravlin
<gh0stid> xTaJMoX: ill do something easier.. just a sec
<kravlin> n2diy : Yes. but doesn't it fragment files like windows?
<Zack> In the terminal it says No such file or directory
<kravlin> i don't want to loose any of the info i have.
<xTaJMoX> gh0stid : fstab tells your mount points... so for / you should change it to /dev/hdb1
<n2diy> kravlin: every night cron run fsck, essentially it defrags every night, so your cool with that.
<n2diy> run/runs
<`eric-> vim or emacs?
<Zack> It keeps saying NO SUCH FILE
<gh0stid> xTaJMoX: look at that, maybe it will give you more detail about the situation , its a complete menu.lst fstab and result of fdisk -l
<kravlin> so if i were to run fdisk right now it would defrag my harddrive?
<xTaJMoX> gh0stid look at what
<gh0stid> http://www.pastebin.ca/575715
<Zack> Excuse me, When i typed ./config it showed "No such file or directory"
<gh0stid> ./Config maybe ?
<holycow> kravlin, *hint* there is NO defrag on linux *hint*
<Zack> nope
<Zack> not ./Config
<kravlin> got it.
<Tom47> Zack were you in the exact same directory
<bruenig> Zack, do ls and see if there is a file called config
<barbarianhero> is there a way to make dns lookups go faster?
<Zack> no there isnt a file called config
<kravlin> ok. then how do i create a partition?
<Teknine> Hello, I'm new to ubuntu, and am curious if there is a safe way to upgrade to feisty fawn, without having to burn it to an iso image. Also if feisty fawn is stable? anyone help me please
<Quiz> gpatred
<gh0stid> barbarianhero: change the timeout in resolv.h and maybe change the nameserver
<barbarianhero> firefox and ssh is so slow...always waiting for the hostname lookup thru dns
<bruenig> Zack, ok what is there? any directories that look interesting?
<holycow> kravlin, cfdisk
<n2diy> barbarianhero: yes, disable your dns server, and let your isp handle it.
<barbarianhero> gh0stid: ok ill check that out
<barbarianhero> n2diy: how do you disable local dns server?
<holycow> or gparted
<holycow> or qtparted
<Zack> Just my Docs
<barbarianhero> n2diy: I didn't know it set one up
<holycow> or about a billion other tools
<barbarianhero> n2diy: just did a fresh fiesty install
<Zack> And the Folder i am trying to install
<Tom47> Zack locate the directory that that file is in, make it yr present working direcory and submit the command again
<Zack> ok
<kravlin> holycow : i get cannot open disk...
<Tom47> buenig sorry leave it to you
<bruenig> Zack, ok do "cd folder you are trying to install"
<Bassetts> does anyone know how I can remove the hidden partition on my HDD that is not in fstab from Places>Computer
<bruenig> I don't care
<Jordan_U> Teknine, Yes, Feisty fawn is stable, what are you upgrading from?
<bruenig> Bassetts, that is probably not going to happen, it is gnome after all
<Bassetts> bruenig, ??
<Zack> I did the cd and i did ./config while i was in the folder i am trying to install, still no progress
<n2diy> ! dns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n2diy> ! info dns
<ubotu> Package dns does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Teknine> Jordan_U: edgy 6.10
<bruenig> Bassetts, the philosophy of gnome is to not allow such small configurations, they believe it to confuse users I guess
<holycow> kravlin, all utilities requiring admin priviledges, oh say like creating partitions, need to be run as sudo
<holycow> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Teknine> Jordan_U: could you assist me on upgrading?
<kravlin> holycow : true.
<Zack> !install wine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install wine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> Teknine, You should be able to just open System -> Administration -> Update Manager
<Zack> This is not working
<Quiz> sudo apt-get install wine
<bruenig> Zack, do you understand even what cd ls and all of that is doing or are you just copying and pasting
<khin> hi, im trying to use rhythmbox music player but whenever i try to import an mp3 file it says error, this file is not an audio stream
<Teknine> Jordan_U: I heard it's not efficient doing it that way, it's best to burn to an image and install? is there really a difference?
<Zack> I know what its doing, its changing my directory folder
<Zack> from home, root, ect
<bruenig> Zack, right but when you do ./config you understand that?
<illmortal> Can someone help me out? I want to get applets exactly like these on this desktop.. including the weather: http://gnomelook.org/content/preview.php?preview=3&id=59906&file1=59906-1.jpg&file2=59906-2.jpg&file3=59906-3.jpg&name=Murrina-LiNsta+%28LiNsta+is+Not+Vista+%3B-%29
<barbarianhero> n2diy: ok nevermind, it configured my local box and my router as a nameserver before my ISP, so i just put the ISP first and it works quickly now
<Zack> its to configure the folder for install..
<n2diy> barbarianhero: here on Dapper it is in system > admin > networking > dns, and then you enter your ISPs ip addresses.
<Quiz> illmortal, gdesklets
<Jordan_U> Teknine, Some people prefer to do a fresh install, I never do though
<bruenig> illmortal, those look like gdesklets
<n2diy> barbarianhero: bingo, :)
<illmortal> yeah! that's what my friend called them... just apt-get install gdesklets?
<Quiz> try...
<Zack> is that right?
<Teknine> Jordan_U: is there any good FTP, and web developing tools for Ubuntu, This is my first time on it :P
<kravlin> holycow: I'm trying to resize my / partition. It doesn't like it.
<newuser2> ubuntu
<bruenig> Zack, no, . means current directory so ./config would run a file in the current directory called config
<kravlin> probably because i'm using it.
<Zack> ok gotcha
<bruenig> Zack, for instance, if you were in home, ./Desktop would be the path to the Desktop
<holycow> kravlin, you said 'create' partition not 'resize partition'
<kravlin> sorry.
<gh0stid> hey sorry to bother you, got a quick question lol .. why each time i reboot i gotta reclick on my "network" utility to reactivate the network card, and THEN finaly got access to internet ? anyway to fix that ?
<bruenig> Zack, so make sure that file is there before you try to do it
<holycow> kravlin, with that being said, i hope you have your data back
<illmortal> woohoo thanks Quiz!... brb!
<Zack> ok
<kravlin> i didn't do anything yet holycow'
<Quiz> np
<Jordan_U> Teknine, Nautilus ( the default file manager ) supports FTP AFIK, for web development try bluefish
<holycow> kravlin, right now i'm too drunk to run you through it, i kinda pointed you in a few directions that are correct you will haveto google the rest i'm afraid
<Teknine> gh0stid: from RSCN?
<kravlin> thats cool. maybe possibly someone else has an idea in this channel.
<gh0stid> Teknine: RSCN ?
<kravlin> enjoy the hangover tomorrow.
<holycow> i don't get hangovers
<bluebanana> i'm a newbie, and i've just installed mplayer. I have dvd in disc drive. How can I: 1) view DVD (with mouse acting as pointer thingy) 2)rip dvd onto my hard drive for later viewing?
<holycow> i can drink to infinity basically
<n2diy> holycow: cheers! :)
<holycow> :)
<Teknine> runescape cheat net, long time ago
<kravlin> that must be nice.
<Zack> Ok so now i know that, how would i go about it
* holycow pats the genes
<gh0stid> Teknine: nop sorry :/
<holycow> hehe :)
<holycow> its a miracle i can still type
<bruenig> Zack, I don't even know what you are doing
<Jordan_U> holycow, Doesn't mean you should...
<holycow> n2diy, *ding* right back at ya
<Teknine> Jordan_U: thanks, alot.
<Zack> I am installing Wine from my Home Folder
<holycow> Jordan_U, indeed, heh
<bruenig> Zack, why not install it from the repo?
<gh0stid> gh0stid as in : i = - D = DePotedon so .. it mean the ghost of DePotEdon
<n2diy> How can I tell Nautilus _not_ to abbreviate files sizes?
<bluebanana> I do i find out my processor speed and how much ram i have?
<Quiz> killall nautilus
<Quiz> :D
<n2diy> bluebanana: lshw
<Zack> Because they only have the current version and i need the one before it
<Jordan_U> bluebanana, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<kravlin> does anyone other than Holycow know how to resize a partition? I Need to free space from my / partition.
<gh0stid> hey sorry to bother you, got a quick question lol .. why each time i reboot i gotta reclick on my "network" utility to reactivate the network card, and THEN finaly got access to internet ? anyway to fix that ?
<Bassetts> how do I run .jar files
<kravlin> .jar means java
<illmortal> I have one more question! This link explains how to install the the vista look-a-like panel... but I'm having a hard time with the gconf-editor: http://gnomelook.org/content/show.php/Vista-Panel?content=60077
<bluebanana> n2diy, that's a lot of info
<bruenig> Zack, oh, ok so cd into the wine directory and run ./configure
<kravlin> bassetts : where did you get the .jar file?
<bluebanana> Jordan_U, that's great. Thanks!
<kravlin> does anyone other than Holycow know how to resize a partition? I Need to free space from my / partition.
<Bassetts> kravlin, its a program called buddi, i downloaded it and it just gave me a .jar
<n2diy> gh0stid: the answer lies with init.d, I believe, check the man page.
<bluebanana> Jordan_U, where is my ram info?
<n2diy> bluebanana: you asked for it. :)
<Zack> But i did
<Teknine> Jordan_U: can't really game on ubuntu without wine?
<Zack> Then i ./config and it says there is no such thing
<bluebanana> how do i find out how much RAM i have?
<Jordan_U> Teknine, There are some good native games, but I am not a gamer myself
<talon223> can't really game on ubuntu period...as far as really good games...but we have some nice flight simulators, and a couple good fps's
<n2diy> bluebanana: top
<bruenig> Zack, after you do ./configure, if it doesn't error, you do make and then sudo make install
<talon223> not as intensive as windows games..but good and addictive
<Zack> ok
<talon223> what they lack in graphics tehy make up for in playability
<Zack> bud it does
<Zack> but
<n2diy> bluebanana: lot of info there, look at the top lines.
<Jordan_U> bluebanana, free -m
<Teknine> I only play wow hehe.
<holycow> speaking of games, time for supertux
<gh0stid> xTaJMoX: as u wish : FIRST OF ALL : bios setup :: first HD 400gig ( installed ubuntu on it ) second HD 160gig ( windows on it ) and used to be first HD at first try on installing ubuntu it installed GRUB on my 160gig hardrive ( wich is the windows one ) but ive installed ubuntu on my 400gig, once the installation was done it coudlnt boot anymore, saying grub error 22. then i installed it again, and used another dev as grub install path, it would boot
<gh0stid> the linux partition but not the windows one ..  anyone could help ?
<talon223> teknine, that's not my fault. you have an addiction and you need help
<ccxxpro> i dont have the window XP CD
<kravlin> Bassetts : have you tried to run the jar file from a console?
<kravlin> does anyone other than Holycow know how to resize a partition? I Need to free space from my / partition.\
<ccxxpro> i'd like to remove the Grub and replace by the MBR
<Bassetts> how can i find out why my wireless disconnects after a good few hours? I has never happened when I am using the system, but when I leave it running over night i come back to it and theres no connection
<eshaase> how do i get gnome to prompt with ssh-askpass after i login?
<talon223> if you're on gnome then load up gparted
<ccxxpro> anyone can help me with that ?
<Bassetts> kravlin, i just found it "java -jar *.jar"
<bruenig> ccxxpro, if you don't have the windowsxp cd, I don't think you will be able to, certainly not within linux
<talon223> actually..load it on either..doesn't get any easier
<Teknine> talon223: I never said anything to you... and I'm not addicted..
<bruenig> ccxxpro, maybe there is some way to do it within windows but that would be a question for ##windows
<kravlin> yeah... Thats what it is...
<talon223> teknine, take a joke. :)
<cormarrr> in gpart I am trying to combine 2 ext3 partitions, any help?
<Jordan_U> bruenig, Actually there is a package in the repos to do it, couldn't figure it out myself when trying to help someone with the same problem
<Teknine> can't I'm tired :(
<Teknine> lol
<`eric-> ccxxpro: boot up using winxp cd into recovery mode and type: fixmbr
<bruenig> `eric-, just said he didn't have the cd
<`eric-> opps, missed that :P
<kravlin> Bassetts : You need to install a java Virtual machine Emulator
<ccxxpro> the problem is i dont have window XP CD
<ccxxpro> i just have the Recovery CD
<ccxxpro> from My Asus Laptop
<byonix> i have downloaded installjammer, software to make automatic installer like in windows, but in feisty no application available to install it, how do i install it?
<Bassetts> kravlin, i have the latest java, it works, i just had no idea how to launch it
<kravlin> ah.
<Jordan_U> bruenig, If you are better at reading man pages than I the package is ms-sys
<bruenig> ccxxpro, yeah that won't work. I hate when they do that garbage, I actually told them to not do that and to give me a real one then they didn't
<bruenig> luckily I have since formatted the whole thing and am pure linux
<ccxxpro> haha
<bruenig> Jordan_U, no ubuntu here
<holycow> ccxxpro, that should be enough to get your system back to factory specs
<gh0stid> FIRST OF ALL : bios setup :: first HD 400gig ( installed ubuntu on it ) second HD 160gig ( windows on it ) and used to be first HD at first try on installing ubuntu it installed GRUB on my 160gig hardrive ( wich is the windows one ) but ive installed ubuntu on my 400gig, once the installation was done it coudlnt boot anymore, saying grub error 22. then i installed it again, and used another dev (obviously the 400gig ) as grub install path, it would bo
<gh0stid> ot the linux partition but not the windows one ..  anyone could help ? please.. heres the result of my menu.lst /fstab and fdisk -l http://www.pastebin.ca/575715
<cormarrr> how can I combine 2 ext3 partitions with gpart (or any other tool)?
<Geoffrey2> hopefully one day I can go pure Linux, but that day doesn't seem to be here yet
<ccxxpro> grub error 22
<ccxxpro> haha
<bruenig> cormarrr, delete the one on the end and resize the other one
<`eric-> i have xp only for dod:s :/
<LevinX> have any chinese?
<ccxxpro> i need XP for gaming
<cormarrr> bruenig, the one on the end is my root partition, sda4. I need to add sda3 to 4
<`eric-> same. :/
<Bassetts> ok, can I stop roaming mode and just use one network? There is only an option for WEP in the network settings but in "Connect to another wireless network" it has an option for WPA
<holycow> ccxxpro, you want to wipe out everything reinstall xp on one partition clean
<bruenig> won't happen, in fact you can't even resize 4, because you can't add space to the beginning of a partition without formatting it
<byonix> i have install X-chat Gnome, but when i receive DCC file, the file transfers does not move at all
<ccxxpro> yep
<holycow> ccxxpro, then install ubuntu and grub afterwards on the remaining partition scheme
<bruenig> cormarrr, you can move the files from 3 to 4 but not the disk space
<`eric-> byonix: make sure you have your ports setup correct
<talon223> if bungie doesn't support linux, i don't support bungie...
<holycow> grub will automagically be donfigured to find it
<talon223> that's the mentality you have to have
<kravlin> bassetts. Im getting a java machine now. ill try and help you figure it out.
<Bassetts> kravlin, that problem is sorted
<kravlin> oh.
<Bassetts> thanks =)
<holycow> talon223, i agree 100%
<kravlin> what's the other one you're having?
<Bassetts> i need to sort my WPA problem out now
<`eric-> !private | LevinX
<ubotu> LevinX: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Bassetts> in network manager theres only WEP
<cormarrr> bruenig, k, guess I am screwed, thanks anyway!
<byonix> eric:what do you mean?
<kravlin> ah. so you have internet problems?
<Bassetts> kravlin, i want to disable roaming mode so ubuntu automatically uses my wireless
<`eric-> byonix: check xchat settings for which port it uses, then make sure your router is forwarding that to your PC's networked IP address
<kravlin> Did you unmark it in the gui?
<LevinX> i have a big problems
<Bassetts> at the minute if it looses connection it does not reconnect kravlin
<`eric-> !question
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Bassetts> kravlin, well in network manager theres only the option for WEP, i use WPA
<LevinX> yes
<Geoffrey2> if Firefox is showing two different plugins for the same media type, could that present a problem?
<gh0stid> FIRST OF ALL : bios setup :: first HD 400gig ( installed ubuntu on it ) second HD 160gig ( windows on it ) and used to be first HD at first try on installing ubuntu it installed GRUB on my 160gig hardrive ( wich is the windows one ) but ive installed ubuntu on my 400gig, once the installation was done it coudlnt boot anymore, saying grub error 22. then i installed it again, and used another dev (obviously the 400gig ) as grub install path, it would bo
<gh0stid> ot the linux partition but not the windows one ..  anyone could help ? please.. heres the result of my menu.lst /fstab and fdisk -l http://www.pastebin.ca/575715
<LevinX> i want setup 7.04 form the HD,
<n2diy> How can I tell Nautilus _not_ to abbreviate files sizes?
* bobsomebody ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Xchat.... so much nicer
<`eric-> LevinX: i think the only way is through CD, unless someone else knows any different?
<byonix> 'eric:i can't find what you mean in the menus
<LevinX> i don't have the CDROM device
<ccxxpro> dual boot problem , pls help
<kravlin> Sorry Bassetts : I am not a big help with Wireless networking. My friend was having issues and instead i just installed wicd (An alternative network driver) which worked. I would ask without using my name.... Might get you more responses.
<bobsomebody> did you look in the gconf-edit options
<kravlin> does anyone other than Holycow know how to resize a partition? I Need to free space from my / partition.
<rabidweezle> who's having wireless problems?
<LevinX> my thinkpad is T43P,
<kravlin> bassetts
<Bassetts> ok
<Bassetts> Thanks kravlin
<ccxxpro> when i choose booting vista from the grub menu , instead of booting it reboot my laptop
<rabidweezle> Bassetts, what encryption?
<Bassetts> rabidweezle, WPA
* rabidweezle hrms...
<bobsomebody> ccxxpro: your labtop is the new "smart" ones, they wont boot crap-ware
<ccxxpro> hehe
<kravlin> does anyone other than Holycow know how to resize a partition? I Need to free space from my / partition.
<rabidweezle> you can't change it to wep bassets?
<illmortal> Hey guys, I just downloaded adesklets through apt-get install, and after installation, I type adesklets again into terminal and it doesn't load up an applet of any sort, can anyone help me?
<Bassetts> rabidweezle, i just want roaming mode off so ubuntu will auto connect to my wirless if it looses connection
<bobsomebody> kravlin: i do
<Bassetts> rabidweezle, not an option
<ccxxpro> serious man
<rabidweezle> ooh
<rabidweezle> at work or something?
<rabidweezle> ooh
<kravlin> bobsomebody : Could you walk me through it?
<bobsomebody> kravlin: sure
<rabidweezle> you can shut off roaming mode Bassetts in the networking
<`eric-> byonix: In the preferneces there's a setting for Network -> File Transfers -> Ports... which should be est to 0.. you may want to change those to something like 2295 (or some random port) and forward that port in your router
<bobsomebody> are you on desktop or server?
<rabidweezle> it's a little checkbox there...
<Bassetts> rabidweezle, but then it only lets me use WEP
<rabidweezle> ooh
<ccxxpro> vista and ubuntu in one HD and diff partition
<rabidweezle> you at work or something?
<ccxxpro> any ideal
<`eric-> byonix: but odn't set the port if you don't forward that port in your router
<ccxxpro> what should i do now
<rabidweezle> Bassetts, lemme look it up on the wiki, there might be a way to do it
<bobsomebody> kravlin: desktop or server?
<cabbie> bluebanana: also try cat /proc/meminfo
<Bassetts> rabidweezle, i looking there but dont get it
<gh0stid> FIRST OF ALL : bios setup :: first HD 400gig ( installed ubuntu on it ) second HD 160gig ( windows on it ) and used to be first HD at first try on installing ubuntu it installed GRUB on my 160gig hardrive ( wich is the windows one ) but ive installed ubuntu on my 400gig, once the installation was done it coudlnt boot anymore, saying grub error 22. then i installed it again, and used another dev (obviously the 400gig ) as grub install path, it would bo
<gh0stid> ot the linux partition but not the windows one ..  anyone could help ? please.. heres the result of my menu.lst /fstab and fdisk -l http://www.pastebin.ca/575715
<bobsomebody> kravlin: I only know how to do it in terminal
<rabidweezle> Bassetts, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo?highlight=%28wpa%29
<rabidweezle> there's a wpa howto
<kravlin> bobsomebody : desktop. I want to make my system dual boot windows and ubuntu
<bobsomebody> ok
<talon223> i just picked up an old dell optiplex gx50(small form factor) and I am going to run Xubuntu on it as a central network storage/server type thing/machine...any ideas on what open source stuff to run on it?
<ccxxpro> 1st partition : recovery , 2rd : vista , 3rd : ubuntu
<Bassetts> reading that rabidweezle but all I can see is the way i have it setup
<rabidweezle> Bassetts, did you read that?
<bobsomebody> how many drives? and how many partitions already on each one?
<ccxxpro> and grub killed MBR already
<bobsomebody> which windows?
<ccxxpro> i wanna my MBR back
<bobsomebody> and why not use synergy + another computer?
* bobsomebody uses synergy to xp laptop, makes life easy
<ccxxpro> i dont have XP , Vista CD ; just the recovery CD
<rabidweezle> Bassetts, check your card on http://hostap.epitest.fi/wpa_supplicant/
<kravlin> I don't know how.
<bobsomebody> ok...
<kravlin> but its more because this is my computer...
<kravlin> and i don't own another.
<kravlin> I only have one drive.
<kravlin> its got the swap etc all on it.
<Bassetts> rabidweezle, i think this is the problem:  Apparently when Network Manager scans for APs, wpa_supplicant will disconnect
<bobsomebody> kravlin: ok, you might have a problem then
<rabidweezle> ouch
<rabidweezle> that's no good
<kravlin> I need to run windows because gaming is harder on linux. plus its a pain to get multiplayer working.
<bobsomebody> kravlin: i would not trust working on a live disk/filesystem im not that good
<gh0stid> ccxxpro: go download ultimate boot disk for windows ( search on google ) it has a windows recovery consol, once in the recovery console, type fixmbr, and reboot
<kravlin> ok.
<bobsomebody> kravlin: wine, have you tryed it?
<kravlin> yeah./
<ccxxpro> thanx
<bobsomebody> let me guess, WoW?
<gh0stid> ccxxpro: anytime
<kravlin> its full of bugs.
<kravlin> nope.
<rabidweezle> Bassetts, lemme check the forums real quick like
<UAEmirates> guys i have jdk-6u1-linux-amd64.bin file and i dont know how to install it?
<bobsomebody> oh, did you try updating the wine to 9.031 or something like that?
<kravlin> counterstrike Source, Total Annihilation
<rabidweezle> Bassetts, you using fesity?
<kravlin> nope.
<rabidweezle> feisty*
<gh0stid> FIRST OF ALL : bios setup :: first HD 400gig ( installed ubuntu on it ) second HD 160gig ( windows on it ) and used to be first HD at first try on installing ubuntu it installed GRUB on my 160gig hardrive ( wich is the windows one ) but ive installed ubuntu on my 400gig, once the installation was done it coudlnt boot anymore, saying grub error 22. then i installed it again, and used another dev (obviously the 400gig ) as grub install path, it would bo
<gh0stid> ot the linux partition but not the windows one ..  anyone could help ? please.. heres the result of my menu.lst /fstab and fdisk -l http://www.pastebin.ca/575715 help me please ?
<bobsomebody> there is a newer version, i just set it up and it works fine
<bobsomebody> but im not a gamer
<Bassetts> rabidweezle, yes
<bobsomebody> how um... set up is your machine?
<kravlin> bassetts. Try out this manager instead. its located at http://wicd.sourceforge.net/pages/about.php
<bobsomebody> like can you reinstall and reconfigur?
<bobsomebody> *reconfigure
<kravlin> its about a week in bobsomebody. I could set up and reconfigure but its a pain in the ass and could take several weeks.
<kravlin> meh. not a week in. about a month in.
<kravlin> sorry
<rabidweezle> Bassetts, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318539
<bobsomebody> Kravlin: ok, reinstall it, and when you get to partition, make one 1/2 the total size, one 256/512 (swap), and a second partition
<kravlin> yeah. i was trying to avoid that.
<kravlin> its a pain in the ass.
<bobsomebody> it would be the safest way
<kravlin> always.
<bobsomebody> otherwise you could fork your disk :P
<rabidweezle> Bassetts, pay close attention to the "stumbling blocks" section
<kravlin> yep. that also would be a pain in the ass.
<Bassetts> just seen that rabidweezle
<bobsomebody> hey, whats a good PHP designer for nix?
<`eric-> vim
<`eric-> :P
<bobsomebody> lol
<talon223> true dat holmes
<bobsomebody> gtfo
<talon223> old school
<bobsomebody> lol
<bobsomebody> right
<bobsomebody> i could nano away on some php yo
<Bassetts> rabidweezle, how do i stop network manager?
<`eric-> vim works fine for me :/
<kravlin> bobsomebody : if i were to get another disk could you do it?
<bobsomebody> kravlin: yeah
<bobsomebody> i could walk you through it
<rabidweezle> umm, sudo ps x, then kill -9 the pid
<talon223> well for the sake of being efficient..i'd at least use emacs or gedit
<byonix> how do i use my modem, i use aplay -l command and it was detected, but hardware information shows no modem available
<joe4444> i had 2 displays working with TwinView in Edgy, and now i can't get them to work together in Feisty... the strange part is they don't even work together in the BIOS or while booting, whereas before i always had clones until the login screen... i tried my old xorg.conf with no luck
<joe4444> any ideas?
<rabidweezle> Bassetts, that's just a guess, I donno
<chowmeined> whenever i try to start real player i get: "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<kravlin> ok... The only problem? I have a pata disk that i could use but the whole linux system is running on a sata hard drive.
<bobsomebody> Joe4444: i just went through a mess with mine
<rabidweezle> I just disabled security...
<niuq> linux create a thumbnail for each picture in a directory? for example   ._pic.jpg    it's the thumbnail for pic.jpg?
<bobsomebody> check out #xorg, they rule
<kravlin> bobsomebody: What do you want me to do?
<joe4444> thanks bobsomebody
<rabidweezle> I live in a redneck state of kentucky with hardly anyone with wireless...
<bobsomebody> pata?
<bobsomebody> np joe
<talon223> and that's why i dislike KDE...i Loaded Amarok and Rhythmbox side by side, and Rhythmbox is all...simple...:)
<rabidweezle> and I check my router everyday for leechers
<bobsomebody> just pray your not building a driver like I did
<bobsomebody> thank god there was a walk through
<kury> coasters anyone?
<kravlin> the parallell cables intead of the serial cables. maybe it has another name but i dont remember it at the moment. Sorry bobsomebody
<bobsomebody> kravlin: IDE?
<n2diy> How can I tell Nautilus _not_ to abbreviate files sizes?
<kravlin> Yeah. sorry
<bobsomebody> lol
<kravlin> Im really stupid sometimes
<kravlin> it shows through.
<bobsomebody> is it pluged in?
<bobsomebody> and powered?
<bobsomebody> :P
<kravlin> no but shutting down for a few minutes isnt a problem
<detune> is anyone here good with samba
<bobsomebody> ok, plug it in and come back
<bobsomebody> detune: whats up?
<bobsomebody> wow
<bobsomebody> im usefull tonight
<detune> bobsomebody: i set up smbmount or whatever to mount a shared folder in my vmware windows
<thejapanesegeek> can anyone help me remove grub from a hard drive?
<detune> bobsomebody: and it mounts fine using root
<detune> bobsomebody: but i added a few things in my fstab line so i could edit it using my regular user and i get an error
<bobsomebody> detune: so you can mount it but it wont stay?
<bobsomebody> hm
<bobsomebody> what error?
<detune> bobsomebody: no it stays fine i just have to use root to do everything to it and that's a pain ... here i will show you the part of the fstab line i am talking about
<kravlin> screw this. Why don't i just install the windows on the IDE Drive and find out how to access it from the GRUB Bootloader.
<kruupy> My WoW installer thinks I have insufficient CPU speed even though im running a 2 GHZ CPU - how can I fix this?
<illmortal> `Hey with these gdesklets, how do you get the weather to work? Non of them tell me the weather in my city... they all fail to retrieve information!
<bobsomebody> kravlin: i was starting to wonder that
<bobsomebody> or
<detune> bobsomebody: //172.16.36.128/share /mnt/winbox      smbfs    user,noauto,umask=0000,username=user,pass=123 0 0
<bobsomebody> install nix to the ide
<Tom47> bruenig because i am curious (either way ;) )looks like there is at least one way .... just went looking to see why it would be a problem .... in this its done by making ext3 > ext2 first http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_resizing_ext3_partitions
<bobsomebody> and then partition the sata
<bobsomebody> and then install nix and win on the sata
<joe4444> bobsomebody: you have dual displays?
<bobsomebody> and mount the rest as storage
<bobsomebody> joe4444: yeah, integrated VIA + Radeon PCI
<bruenig> Tom47, you cannot resize the front of a partition from what I know, if this says that, read through it and report back far too long for me, then that is the first in any filesystem that I have heard of it
<joe4444> oh, yeah ati can be a pain
<kravlin> I already have a Ubuntu install on this hard drive. Why would i drop the integrity of that.,,
<bryan> Hey everyone, hope its ok to post, hige problem, have Ubuntu intstalled on Macbook, and need to reinstall OSX, but cant
<chowmeined> doesnt anything play real media!!?
<bryan> huge*
<vladuz976> i am having problems with imagemagick. i am trying to put a watermark on my pics, but nothing happens. can someone check out my scrip http://rafb.net/p/XtSgzM48.html
<chowmeined> this is incredible
<kravlin> Real Player Does....
<bobsomebody> detune: might be a little over my head, try stuffing sudo in somewhere :P
<chowmeined> real player segfaults on feisty
<detune> bobsomebody: alright thanks heh
<chowmeined> helix wont play it, mplayer wont play it, vlc wont play it
<kravlin> true...
<bobsomebody> joe4444: actually the VIA was
<chowmeined> why on earth would MIT choose such a horrible format for their open course ware :-/
<kruupy>  My WoW installer thinks I have insufficient CPU speed even though im running a 2 GHZ CPU - how can I fix this
<bobsomebody> kravlin: well if you have windows running from the sata you will have better seek times in games
<bobsomebody> kravlin: the IDE will slow you down
<n2diy> chowmeined: it is free?
<joe4444> bobsomebody: is it possible that the nVidia driver supplied by Envy for Edgy is better than the one provided by Feisty?
<bobsomebody> but if you have nix on the IDE, you could repartition the sata right
<chowmeined> n2diy: yea MIT has video lectures of a bunch of their courses available online
<chowmeined> check it out, its awesome.. ocw.mit.edu
<chowmeined> that is, if you can manage to play real media format :-/
<phobiac> I want to get a usb bluetooth adapter for my laptop, but I'm looking for one that is well supported in Linux. Anyone have any reccomendations and/or a link to somewhere that has a list of one's that are well supported?
<gh0stid> FIRST OF ALL : bios setup :: first HD 400gig ( installed ubuntu on it ) second HD 160gig ( windows on it ) and used to be first HD at first try on installing ubuntu it installed GRUB on my 160gig hardrive ( wich is the windows one ) but ive installed ubuntu on my 400gig, once the installation was done it coudlnt boot anymore, saying grub error 22. then i installed it again, and used another dev (obviously the 400gig ) as grub install path, it would bo
<gh0stid> ot the linux partition but not the windows one ..  anyone could help ? please.. heres the result of my menu.lst /fstab and fdisk -l http://www.pastebin.ca/575715 help me please ?
<ComunisTico> ns identify ncsrikay
<bobsomebody> joe4444: i doubt it, there is probably a glitch somewhere, did you check the wiki?
<kravlin> I didn't notice it six months ago before i had this Sata drive bobsomebody. I'm sure it's not gonna make that much of a difference.
<n2diy> chowmeined: I don't have the horsepower here to play videos. :/
<chowmeined> n2diy: they have audio recordings
<chowmeined> n2diy: and text lecture notes
<bobsomebody> ive got way to much crap
<bryan> have Ubuntu Linux installed, and NEED my OSX back, but, the install DVD and CDs wont boot!
<xystic> Hello. What packages for Ubuntu (that can be installed via synaptic) would I need to get to play most common video formats (mpg, avi) ?
<n2diy> chowmeined: Roger on the audio and text.
<bogor> Hi , In my OO.org spreadsheet i have 4 columns & variable no. of rows. With maximum of 35 rows. I want to find data that are common to all 4 columns. How do i do that ?
<byonix_> how to receive video streaming with movie player
<bobsomebody> 1 server 1 laptop 2 desktops, 6 screens total, a tv output, 2 layer dolby
<Tom47> bruenig seems it can be done using gparted on ntfs ... http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/tips/gfs.htm ... but will check through the other too :)
<Jordan_U> ccxxpro, using ms-sys to rewrite your 200/xp/2003 mbr run: "sudo ms-sys -m /dev/<your disk's device name>" Warning: Writing the wrong kind of boot record to a device might destroy partition information or file system!
<bobsomebody> hehe
<kruupy>  My WoW installer thinks I have insufficient CPU speed even though im running a 2 GHZ CPU - how can I fix this
<bogor> xystic: gstreamer-ugly & gstreamer-bad
<bobsomebody> synergy acrost 4 screens is WIN
<n2diy> How can I tell Nautilus _not_ to abbreviate files sizes?
<xystic> bogor: Thank you.
<Jordan_U> bryan, What happens when you boot holding the option key with the OSx DVD in?
<Jordan_U> kruupy, #winehq
<bobsomebody> so yeah, does anyone know about a good php editor, something like zend? or phpstudio
<kruupy> ok ty Jordon
<bogor> xystic: also install win32codec if you are using mplayer
<xystic> Thanks again
<Jordan_U> xystic, win32codecs also work with vlc gxine and totem
<SpawN> hello
* xystic is really impressed with Ubuntu so far
<SpawN> it is possible to enhance pointer procision ? =] 
<kravlin> as long as you have newer hardware ubuntu is easy and fun.
<kravlin> or actually just fun.
<kravlin> actually nix that too.
<Jordan_U> SpawN, Yes, System -> Preferences -> Mouse
<chowmeined> vim is the editor of kings
<chowmeined> bobsomebody: use vim
<SpawN> Jordan_U but form terminal is possible??
<SpawN> maybe there are more options
<Jordan_U> SpawN, I am sure it is, but I don't know how :)
<NForc3r> hi guys
<NForc3r> i just put linux on my pc
<SpawN> :)
<NForc3r> yay
<NForc3r> windows got PWND
<`eric-> lol
<kravlin> im putting windows back onto my pc. (Not by choice)
<n2diy> ! info PWND
<ubotu> Package pwnd does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<NForc3r> lol, only thing thats confusing me is the NVidia extra driver thing.
<pyrosim> Hm... is it a bad sign when you have read the entire manpage on 'man'?
<Patrick2056> Hi, newbie to Ubuntu and IRC for that matter
<NForc3r> lol thats rite, ubuntu doesnt need to try to pwn
<`eric-> lol
<Patrick2056> seriously, but i'm not a complete moron
<`eric-> did you type: man man
<`eric-> :X
<pyrosim> Yup
<bryan> Jordan> yeah, I tried the "option" when booting, nothing happened
<pyrosim> No, I used info
<bryan> just booted into Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> NForc3r, Just use System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<Patrick2056> anyway i have a simple question
<NForc3r> when i pressed enable extra driver it just switched off
<bogor> NForc3r: whats pwn . Tr
<kravlin> and there's the pitch!
<Patrick2056> UB's not allowing me to write files to my external HD
<NForc3r> its own but someone spelt it wrong and it became a gaming term
<Jordan_U> Patrick2056, NTFS?
<Patrick2056> says i don't have authorization, even though I'm the admin
<`eric-> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Patrick2056> yes
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | Patrick2056
<ubotu> Patrick2056: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<n2diy> Patrick2056: why not, error messages?
<NForc3r> pronounced own its tells people if ur a n00b, if u say pwn (pone) ur a n00b
<kravlin> it pronounces that every one of my friends is a noob.
<kravlin> its funny.
<Patrick2056> Ok, many thanks to all of you and im sure i'll see you again
<bogor> n my OO.org spreadsheet i have 4 columns & variable no. of rows. With maximum of 35 rows. I want to find data that are common to all 4 columns. How do i do that ?
<NForc3r> ok guys ill bother you about my driver problem once i update and reset my UBUNTU pc
<Patrick2056> BTW, Ub rox my sox off and bill gates and paul allen can kiss our collective dollars buh-bye
<m1r> lol patrick
<m1r> morning guys
<bryan> haha, sorry if Im annoying, but, have deadlines for some things tomorrow(well later today) and need OSX installed back on my Macbook, Ubuntu is on now, and my Tiger DVD, and CDs wont boot??
<Jordan_U> bryan, What happens when you boot holding the option key with the OSx DVD in?
<newuser> hi.. i wana ask.. how to install ubuntu in 1 partition without swap
<bryan> Jordan> option at boot isnt doing anything...
<bryan> neither is apple/option/o/f
<newuser> hi i wana ask.. how to install ubuntu in 1 partition without a swap partition
<newuser> ?
<bryan> for open firmware! its freaking me out!
<n2diy> newuser: how much ram do you have?
<newuser> 2G
<Jordan_U> bryan, There is no open firmware on new macs, just a sec got to go for a min.
<bryan> Jordan> ok, well, thats good to know, let me know when youre back!
<n2diy> newuser: so install, and don't create a swap partition. Probably not a good idea, but... It is your box.
<m1r> bryan, sry i dont know anything about mac, but shouldnt it have some option to chose where to boot from ?
<xystic> Is there somewhere to browse any version of ubuntu sources, online (without having to checkout from an SVN)?
<tovella> newuser: one good reason to use a swap partition is to be able to hibernate or suspend-to-ram.
<bryan> m1r> yes, usually when you use the "option" key during boot, it will give you the options to boot into
<noodles13> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jordan_U> bryan, Back :) Can you boot into target disk mode? ( hold down T )
<SpawN> tovella what esle is good "swap" for?
<SpawN> =] 
<m1r> bryan , do u have acces to bios ?
<DraconPern> How can I find out the reason a /dev/md device has degraded?
<Jordan_U> SpawN, Hybernating
<bryan> ill try target disc
<`eric-> mlr: mac's dont work that way
<SpawN> good
<m1r> i c
<newuser> n2diy, i use vista now.. and i wana install ubuntu... but it seems that i cannot chose the partition
<tovella> SpawN: many things, but with 2GB of ram...
<bryan> Jordan, if it boots into target disc, then what?
<`eric-> mlr: there is no *bios* in the sense that there is on a pc
<bryan> assuming i get that far
<tovella> newuser: sorry, i meant suspend to disk.
<noodles13> i tried following this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414194 for ati drivers in fiesty but it says that "xorg-driver-fglrx" doesnt' exist
<Jordan_U> m1r, What are you trying to do?
<n2diy> newuser: Ubuntu will/should create it's own swap partition.
<m1r> jordan_u, just info
<newuser> n2diy, it said no root dile system is defined
<bryan> ok, Jordan, so if "T" works, whats the next step
<Jordan_U> m1r, On macs you can hold down the option key at boot and it will detect any bootable drives and give you a menu to choose from
<bryan> or should i test her and log back in here?
<Flannel> newuser: You used a previously created partition?
<Jordan_U> bryan, Do you have another mac by any chance?
<bryan> Jordan> i think thats the odd part with Ubuntu installed, maybe its not recognizing the drive as bootable?
<niuq> hello, i am trying to transfer files with gftp but it's to slow and appears a message "transfer stalled", not sure what it means
<n2diy> newuser: Ok, Vista is new to all of us, who knows what is going on with that, sounds like MS is playing dirty tricks?
<bryan> no, just my Macbook? why
<niuq> any help?
<bryan> the DVD, and CD (installs) mounted fine in OSX before Ubuntu though, if that was the concern
<newuser> i cannto see my partition, i can see my hard drive
<rabidweezle> niuq, have you tried just the ftp command?
<drowner> Hi aghain everyone
<drowner> little help pls
<niuq> rabidweezle: no i have not, i am usgin gftp that has a gui
<drowner> i just upgraded my RAM today from 256mb to 1gig
<Flannel> newuser: Youre in the installer currently, correct?  At the "choose your root partition" step?  Did you not create a partition on the previous screen?
<rabidweezle> niuq, the ftp command is pretty easy, but I wouldn't suggest it for many files
<drowner> so i repartitioned my swap to 2gig (unnecessary, but i thought why not?) and unfortumnately the system momnitor doesnt seem to recognise any swap at all
<tovella> newuser: another reason - if you end up doing a lot more stuff than you expected, that swap partition could come in really handy.
<niuq> rabidweezle: there are actually to many files...
<Flannel> !swap | drowner
<ubotu> drowner: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<niuq> rabidweezle: do you know why appears that message "transfer stalled"?
<rabidweezle> niuq, ouch... hrm, stalled... is it connecting multiple times to the server?
<Flannel> drowner: you'll need to activate it and stuff, that page should give you all the details
<CapLovesMikey> is there a way to have my screensaver start on a monitor im not using until i move my mouse to it?
<drowner> cool
<rabidweezle> niuq, some ftp clients make multiple connections, like one for each transfer
<tovella> newuser: if you end up using putting that computer to much more use, i mean.
<rabidweezle> niuq, most ftp servers only allow sooo many connections before they kick you for abuse
<niuq> rabidweezle: how do  i check if my ftp it's doing in that way?
<rabidweezle> niuq, hold on, lemme actually install gftp and see the options
<niuq> rabidweezle: ok, thank you
<rabidweezle> apt-get install gftp
<rabidweezle> oops, wrong window lol
<Flannel> drowner: er, where that says to add a swap file, you do basically the same thing, except instead of making the file, you make (already) a partition, in a partition manager.  The rest is all the same.
<mita> hii
<niuq> rabidweezle: lol yes
<n2diy> rabidweezle: niuq, why are you using ftp to begin with? There are better ways to move files no a days.
<n2diy> no/now
<Jordan_U_> Sorry bryan, I got disconnected ( wireless problems )
<drowner> flannel: I've already partitioned, right? so what do I need to do? just modify fstab?
<rabidweezle> alot of web hosts use ftp
<niuq> rabidweezle: i am moving my website to a hosting
<bryan> haha\
<bryan> its cool
<rabidweezle> niuq, I read your mind lol
<niuq> rabidweezle: ^_^)!
<Jordan_U_> bryan, Did you hold C after hearing the boot sound?
<niuq> n2diy: i am moving my website to a hosting
<Flannel> drowner: You need to mkswap, swapon, and then the fstab. (just remove the first step, since you already did it, except with a partition instead of a file)
<n2diy> rabidweezle: niuq, ok, but check out scp, and see if your host supports that?
<NForc3r> omg why cant i instal wine
<niuq> rabidweezle: what does scp stands for?
<Flannel> NForc3r: You need to enable universe
<niuq> rabidweezle: sorry wrong user :P
<NForc3r> what and how
<noodles13> !touchpad
<bryan> Jordan> yes, so far, Ive tried the usual: "C", and tried open firmware, which, now I know isnt on Intel Macs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touchpad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<niuq> n2diy: what does scp stands for
<bryan> haha
<Daverocks> niuq: secure copy, it copies a file over ssh
<Flannel> !universe | NForc3r
<ubotu> NForc3r: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Jordan_U_> NForc3r, System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<rabidweezle> niuq, try turning off passive file transfers in options>ftp
<Flannel> !synaptics | noodles13
<ubotu> noodles13: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<n2diy> rabidweezle: niuq, secure copy, it is part of the ssh package.
<niuq> n2diy: and why would i check that, and how anyways?
<Daverocks> !wine | NForc3r
<ubotu> NForc3r: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<drowner> flannel: Ok. do i need to remove the current fstab entry for swap?
<bryan> Jordan> you mentioned Target Disc Mode/
<bryan> ?
<niuq> rabidweezle: i already tried that
<n2diy> rabidweezle: niuq, it is secure.
<Flannel> drowner: no, you can have multiple swap partitions
<noodles13> Flannel: thanks. i just updated to feisty and my scroll doesnt' work
<dyclops> where is http.conf located?
<drowner> well the previouis entry is for a swap partition that doesnt exist anymore
<niuq> n2diy: ok, just tell me how do i check that...
<rlj> hm. the temerature acpi reports in thermal_zone is about 10C lower than what the lm_sensors module k8temp reports. i wonder which one is more correct....
<Flannel> dyclops: Ubuntu doesnt use httpd.conf (It's the debian style)
<Jordan_U_> bryan, Yes, that would only help if you had another mac you could connect to it with firewire and install from there
<NForc3r> i could do it in virtual pc and live cd tho
<Flannel> drowner: ah, then yeah, remove that.
<NForc3r> without no extra software
<NForc3r> it was just
<Flannel> drowner: What are you trying to modify?
<dyclops> Flannel, where would i find the config file for apache
<rabidweezle> hrm niuq does it upload multiple files at once or one at a time?
<rlj> i mean the other way around. lm_sensors reports about 10C lower temp
<niuq> rabidweezle: you mean passive file transfer fright?
<rabidweezle> yes
<`eric-> dyclops: locate http.conf
<NForc3r> ad the rep and type sudo apt-get install wine
<bryan> Jordan> yeah, no such luck there, only my Macbook, and the OSX install DVD, or the 4 disc install CDs
<`eric-> it's in apache_folder/conf/http.conf
<drowner> flannel: I repartitioned the sda2 (extended) and sda5 (swap) and made it bigger.
<n2diy> niuq: system > admin > synaptic, and then search for ssh, and read the description.
<Flannel> dyclops: it's all in /etc/apache2 (well, or /etc/apache, but I imagine you have apache2).  apache2.conf is for serverwide things (normal things), mods-enabled is for modules, sites-enabled for virtualhost related thigns.
<niuq> rabidweezle: "do one transfer at one", that is checked
<Jordan_U_> NForc3r, Exactly, and have you added the repo ?
<bryan> Jordan> none which have booted from "C" at start, but, all are new and I know are ok
<rabidweezle> alright niuq and that don't work either?
<n2diy> niuq: ssh stands for secure shell.
<NForc3r> i typed wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - into console
<Flannel> dyclops: those all, taken as a whole, make up the entirety of your apache configuration.  What are you looking to change?
<NForc3r> Suggested packages:
<NForc3r>   msttcorefonts xdg-utils
<NForc3r> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<NForc3r>   libartsc0 wine
<kraut> moin
<NForc3r> 0 upgraded, 2 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<NForc3r> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Flannel> !paste | noodles13
<ubotu> noodles13: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<NForc3r> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<NForc3r> opps
<niuq> rabidweezle: it is working but goes TO slow :S!!
<NForc3r> sorry
<Flannel> sorry noodles13
<niuq> n2diy: ok ok, give me a second
<Jordan_U_> n2diy, Let me see if there is a way to install rEFIt from Linux...
<rabidweezle> niuq, sounds like your host to me
<n2diy> How can I tell Nautilus _not_ to abbreviate files sizes?
<Flannel> n2diy: probably something in gconf
<NForc3r> well i typed wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - into the console
<n2diy> Jordan_U, ??
<niuq> rabidweezle: what do you mean?
<NForc3r> then sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/feisty.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<n2diy> Flannel: ???
<niuq> n2diy: ssh isnt a shell btw?
<NForc3r> then the sudo install wine line
<rabidweezle> niuq, well, not really, most ftp's don't want you sucking all their bandwidth...
<Flannel> NForc3r: close Any other package managers you have open (synaptic, update-manager, etc)
<Jordan_U_> n2diy, It is! sudo apt-get install refit
<rabidweezle> niuq, so you upload one at a time, it takes forever yes...
<NForc3r> got it working i think
<niuq> rabidweezle: more than forever actually...
<rabidweezle> niuq, but at least it gets through
<Flannel> n2diy: gconf, for modifying what nautilus shows you for file sizes.  It might be in there (I dont know), but if it is, that'd most likely be where.
<rabidweezle> niuq, you hosting alot of big files or something?
<niuq> rabidweezle: noup, pure pictures, and some swf, but nothing big
<tovella> n2diy: perhaps you can get a more definitive answer from a gnome or nautilus channel.
<n2diy> Flannel: Ah, ok, thanks, info overload here.
<Flannel> n2diy: install `gconf-editor` and it'll drag in the other packages you need.
<rabidweezle> sounds like your host is stingy
<Whack> anyone know where I can find drivers for a radeon 7500? I can only get it to work in vesa mode
<drowner> flannel: if its the same partition and the fstab has it 'mounted' as swap, why is it not showing up? I shouldnt have to mkswap should i?
<rabidweezle> niuq, also note, your upload speed...
<rollerskatejamms> Whack, the standard ati drivers should work for it, with 3D
<Flannel> drowner: you do.  Follow all (four minus one) instructions in that guide.
<walla_> my splash screen hangs on boot up, how do i find out what's causing it?
<niuq> rabidweezle: the biggest is about 120 kb
<rabidweezle> niuq, what is your upload?
<rollerskatejamms> Whack, the open source ones
<n2diy> Flannel: I opened #nautilus, and I've been the only user there for three days. :)
<Whack> rollerskatejamms: the ones from ATI?
<Jordan_U_> bryan, sudo apt-get install refit
<rollerskatejamms> Whack, no
<Flannel> walla_: at GRUB, hit 'e' and then remove the 'quiet splash' from the line, and then boot with it.  You'll get all the details of your bootup.
<rollerskatejamms> Whack, built in ones
<crabgrass> hey guys, trying to write a shell script... can i umount something if i know only to where it is mounted?
<niuq> rabidweezle: when appears transfer stalled, stop showing me the upload speed
<dhamma> need some advice from any lvm gurus
<Flannel> !anyone | dhamma
<Whack> well, I installed ubuntu with a different video card - how can I change them?
<ubotu> dhamma: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rabidweezle> is it STILL stalling niuq ?
<rabidweezle> o_O
<walla_> it's not on boot, it's after i log in
<Jordan_U_> bryan, Then reboot, hopefully you will see a graphical boot device chooser ( not GRUB, you will be able to tell )
<drowner> flannel: Im a bit mixed up. I've never made a swapfile before. Do i need to do it now?
<n2diy> tovella: Thanks, Gnome is dead, as is Nautilus.
<niuq> rabidweezle: yes it is
<crabgrass> nm, got it
* rabidweezle hands n2diy a defribulator
<Flannel> drowner: no.  You're using a swap partition instead of a file.  Ignore the first step of those four (you're not making a file, you're using a partition, and you've already done it), and then do the remaining three steps, modified appropriately to your partition path.
<niuq> rabidweezle: it get stalled for a while, then upload a part of the file then get stalled again .... and so on
<tovella> n2diy: they may be called something else, but i'm sure there are such channels.  you may have to do a search for them :)
<Whack> if there are drivers for the radeon 7500 built-in to ubunto, how I can I use them?
<Flannel> walla_: ah.  Try, under session, try 'failsafe gnome' or 'safe gnome' or whatever its called on your version.
<n2diy> rabidweezle: My CPR cert. is expired! :)
<walla_> ok
<bryan> Jordan> i did the sudo apt-get install refit, but didnt work? asked if i was root, which i am
<drowner> flannel: ahh., so sudo mkswap /dev/sda5
<drowner> is that right?
<rabidweezle> niuq, I'd call the host up and be like HEY! your line keeps dropping my packets!
<Flannel> drowner: right.
<Jordan_U_> bryan, That is strange
<niuq> rabidweezle: would be a expensive call lol
<bryan> Jordan> got it, its working
<rabidweezle> niuq, with someting like that, I would never blame my software, that sounds alot like their fault
<Jordan_U_> bryan, Can you pastebin the output it gave?
<dhamma> i just added a reiserfs partition with data on it to my vg, doubling its size.  i want to extend my lv to fill out the new capacity of the vg.  i don't care about the existing data on the added reiserfs partition.  i'm new to lvm, so i'm not sure if i can lvextend easily and whether or not the ext3 filesystem will automatically fill up the extended partition or if that's a separate step and whether it's problem that the cu
<n2diy> tovella: Roger that, and I just realized I have #gnome shut off, but I asked there for days with no luck.
<bryan> Jordan> ok, refit installed
<niuq> rabidweezle: the host it's not in my country ^^!
<Puck_> test
<rabidweezle> niuq, is it across the ocean?
<bryan> but, where I can post the post the output? jusst to make sure?
<Jordan_U_> bryan, OK, try rebooting with the OSX DVD in and don't hold anything
<bryan> oh, ok
<DraconPern> niuq, are you having trouble with ftp, like after a transfer, it stalls?
<drowner> flannel: awesome! done! do i need to fix the fstab?
<Jordan_U_> bryan, And if it works come back here if it's not to much trouble, I am curious :)
<Flannel> dhamma: probably easiest to simply reformat the reiser partition to lvm type, and then you'll have two physical volumes, merged into one volume group
<rabidweezle> DraconPern, it stalls during I believe
<crabgrass> okay, i have a question about triggering while loops in shell scrips, can anyone help?
<crabgrass> sorry i cant phrase the question better
<Flannel> drowner: to add your new swap partition (and remove the old one, or just change the 3 to a 5, or whatever)
<jscinoz> Hey guys
<drowner> flannel: no dice. Its got a UUID entry. Can i just delete that and type /dev/sda5 instead?
<jscinoz> anyone happen to know how to establish a SSH tunnel through a proxy that uses a non standard https port (8080)?
<DraconPern> rabidweezle, niuq, fyi, I am using pair, and recently their ftp has been strange.  I can upload 1 file, and then when it tries to do ls, it stalls.
<Flannel> drowner: yeah.  Or you can get the new UUID.
<dhamma> Flannel: i've already added the reiserfs partition using pvextend and it is recognized with pvdisplay
<dudaz> hi just a off topic qn... some channels require u to register or sumtin in NickServ... how do i go bout that.. i am using chatzilla
<crabgrass> okay, lemmie ask this: is    while [ -e /media/cdrom0/ ] ;   valid?
<Flannel> !register > dudaz
<jscinoz> dudaz "/msg nickserv register PASSWORD EMAIL"
<rabidweezle> weird DraconPern
<n2diy> crabgrass: you might try #bash
<crabgrass> n2diy: oh, we have one of those?
<crabgrass> n2diy: i'll head over there, thanks!
<rabidweezle> DraconPern, I normally just use my computer for my web server, so I wouldn't know about these new sites with ftp's
<n2diy> crabgrass: yep 272 users there now.
<crabgrass> n2diy: oh wow, and we're all op
<Flannel> dhamma: So, just expand your LV into the new LG, or make a new LV or whatnot.
<Patrick2056> Hi I was having trouble moving files into my external HD so i installed the ntfs-3g pckg.  now it's locked and i'm getting msg "cannot mount volume"
<n2diy> crabgrass: ??
<tovella> n2diy: irc.gnome.org - #nautilus
<Jordan_U_> Patrick2056, Did you install ntfs-config ?
<Patrick2056> there are suggestions for a forced mount but the terminal process didn't work and i don't have a /etc/fstab file, only ftsa
<Patrick2056> yes, installed ntfs config
<dhamma> Flannel: what i was originally asking is whether using lvextend to allocate the unused pe of the added reiserfs partition automatically extends the ext3 filesystem or whether that was a separate step and whether or not it mattered that it already has a different filesystem written on it
<n2diy> tovella: roger that, how do I tell gnome-xchat to go to that server?
<Patrick2056> i selected "enable write support for external device" in the ntfs config app
<tovella> n2diy: not sure, i use gaim.
<n2diy> tovella: it isn't in the connect list? Roger on using gaim.
<Flannel> dhamma: ah.  Good question.  I don't know.  You might try #lvm if no one can answer that here
<dudaz> jscinoz: after typing that command, how do i enter the java channel..
<VERTiG0> is there a way to get a default install of ubuntu to use XFCE instead of GNOME?
<n2diy> How do I add servers to gnome-xchat?
<Flannel> VERTiG0: sure.  Get Xubuntu install disks
<bruenig> VERTiG0, its's called xubuntu
<dhamma> Flannel: yeah, i'm already in there, but everyone is asleep apparently...oh well, i figured this was an issue better left for the forums...thanks anyway
<Jordan_U_> VERTiG0, Yes, install the package xubuntu-desktop
<jscinoz> dudaz "/msg identify PASSWORD" (you'll need to do this every connect, probably a way to have your IRC client do it auto) then /join #whateverchannel
<n2diy> Err, e
<Flannel> dhamma: well, freenode does usually lull for a few hours right about now.
<n2diy> Err, Xchat-gnome?
<bruenig> n2diy, you should install xchat
<dhamma> Flannel: yeah...well luckily this isn't a 911 emergency, so i can wait it out
<bruenig> as it is better
<Whack> argg... I got the built-in ATI driver working, but the vsync is way off, picture is shifted like 300px left
<n2diy> bruenig: as opposed to xchat-gnome?
<Patrick2056> jordan u, think i should just reinstall and reformat?
<VERTiG0> haha.  stupid question, i guess.  thanks guys :D
<bruenig> n2diy, yes
<Patrick2056> try ntfs-3g again
<Flannel> VERTiG0: there are no stupid questions
<VERTiG0> Oh, but wait - would Xubuntu run better on, say, a P3 933 with 384MB RAM than standard Ubuntu?
<bruenig> only stupid people
<bruenig> VERTiG0, it would yes
<VERTiG0> i notice that from time to time the CPU will spike to 100% for over 30 seconds for no reason while using ubuntu with gnome
<tovella> n2diy: click on Xchat, then Networks, then press the "Add" button.
<Flannel> VERTiG0: Ubuntu should run fine on that, but yeah, Xubuntu is more lightweight, as such, it performs better.
<Jordan_U_> Patrick2056, You might be having problems because your NTFS partition is corrupted, try fixing it in windows
<Whack> is there anywhere I can adjust vsync without having to edit xorg.conf and reboot each time?
<bruenig> xubuntu will run better on virtually any hardware as would anything which is lightweight
<VERTiG0> somewhat sluggish performance at time with it as well
<n2diy> bruenig: Ok, thanks, I _thougt_ I was done installing stuff?!
<VERTiG0> thanks bruenig and Flannel!
<newuser> help... after i put ubuntu live cd and now i reboot but it won't get into vista now.. why?
<VERTiG0> time to blow another disc on xubuntu :)
<sWiTCH_> are there any good hard drive programs for ubuntu,  iubuntu seems to not find my drive, the bios see's it
<Patrick2056> lol, i accidentally didn't leave a windows partition when I was messing round with this new cpu
<Jordan_U_> Whack, You don't need to reboot, just restart X with ctrl+alt+backspace
<Jordan_U_> Patrick2056, Well there's your problem ;)
<newuser> i wana go to my windows
<VERTiG0> newuser, you took the CD out, right?
<n2diy> tovella: ok, here it is network > channels, but I found it, thanks.
<newuser> yes
<newuser> vertigo, yes
<|Osiris> hi
<VERTiG0> you didn't double click the install icon on the desktop while you were using the livecd, did you?
<newuser> vertigo, but it said no operating system
<Patrick2056> it's got to be an admin thing b/c before it showed the files and rendered them fine, just no moving files from here to there
<VERTiG0> whoa.
<VERTiG0> you uh
<newuser> vertigo, i did
<VERTiG0> probably somehow nuked your vista installation
<|Osiris> I have PIII 866 should I install Kubuntu, Ubuntu or Xubuntu?
<VERTiG0> hah.
<VERTiG0> yeah
<VERTiG0> you wiped out your vista install.
<yknott> |Osiris: any you like
<newuser> vertigo, man...................................................................................
<yadra> what're the URLs for Ubuntu's Universe and Multiverse repos?
<newuser> really???
<|Osiris> yknott, and speed like?
<VERTiG0> newuser, sure sounds like it
<|Osiris> yknott, I mean Kubuntu is heavier right?
<Flannel> yadra: same as the other ones.  Just with "universe" and/or "multiverse" instead of "main" or "restricted"
<VERTiG0> when you went through the Ubuntu install, what options did you choose?
<disinterested> newuser: yep vista be gone
<Jordan_U> yadra, You can enable them in System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<yknott> |Osiris: i do not find it so, but i switch from xfce to kde and back
<yadra> all the help sites on the topic seem to give instructions, not URLs
<Flannel> |Osiris: Ubuntu and Kubuntu are comperable (more or less).  Xubuntu is more lightweight.
<newuser> :(
<yadra> sorry, i'm not actually in ubuntu
<yknott> yadra: such as?
<yadra> i'm in Mandriva
<VERTiG0> newuser what kind of PC is it
<|Osiris> Kubuntu it is then ;)
<Flannel> yadra: that's because there's no "set" URLs, theyre just ... oh.
<Patrick2056> Thank you Jordan, if i find anything new I'll let ya know what it was
<VERTiG0> is it something you bought at a store, like an HP or something?
<Flannel> !easysource | yadra
<ubotu> yadra: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Jordan_U> yadra, You cannot use Ubuntu packages in Mandrivia
<VERTiG0> 'cause hopefully you've got the restore discs if that's the case, or a copy of vista kicking around you can reinstall with
<yadra> i installed apt and synaptic though
<Jordan_U> yadra, They are not compatible
<Flannel> yadra: That means you can use deb packages, but Ubuntu's deb packages aren't necessarily binary compatable with Mandriva
<yadra> Jordan_U: interesting
<Jordan_U> yadra, Just like you can't install debian repos in Ubuntu
<Flannel> yadra: Debian and Ubuntu aren't necessarily binary compatable either.
<yadra> Jordan_U: mmm
<dbzdeath[lappy] > hey is there somewhere where i can find out exactly what programs are on the feisty live cd?
<Flannel> same format, but since the packages are named differently (and other things), theyre not "the same"
<bryan> Jordan> so, holding "T"
<Flannel> dbzdeath[lappy] : i386? or what arch?
<VERTiG0> another question for you folks: is fluxbox even lighter than XFCE?
<bryan> did nothing
<bryan> neither did refit
<dbzdeath[lappy] > Flannel: i386
<n2diy> Jordan_U: what do you mean they aren't compatible?
<Jordan_U> dbzdeath[lappy] , run dpkg -l from a liveCD
<Flannel> dbzdeath[lappy] : http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.manifest
<dbzdeath[lappy] > thanks Flannel
<dbzdeath[lappy] > and thanks Jordan_U
<Flannel> dbzdeath[lappy] : the manifest files are what's "in" the liveCD image, the list files are the fiels on the CD (as files, like the small repository)
<Jordan_U> bryan, Is there an Apple store near you?
<bryan> yeah, I made an appointment for tomorrow
<dbzdeath[lappy] > Flannel: in other words some of those files i will need to run apt-get install package?
<Flannel> build-essential, for instance, isnt in the manifest, because it's not in the image, just on the CD.
<bryan> I just was really hoping to avoid it\
<yadra> thanks ubotu, http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/ is exactly what i needed, though you're a bot aren't you? LOL
<Flannel> dbzdeath[lappy] : no.  Everything in the manifest is compiled/built/whatever in to the Live environment.  However there's some stuff on the CD that isn't in the live environment
<dbzdeath[lappy] > Flannel: ahh... specifically i'm looking for hostap-utils
<Flannel> that's the stuff listed in the .list file (same place, different file, just change the extension)
<gyaresu__> Hey peeps. What's the menu location for 'special effects' (beryl)? Helping a friend on the phone...
<Flannel> dbzdeath[lappy] : hostap-utils is in universe, and as such, wouldn't be on the CD.
<dbzdeath[lappy] > Flannel: hm..
<gyaresu__> after installing automatix that is...
<Jordan_U> bryan, Ahh, it seems you need to have an HFS+ partition to use rEFIt :(
<Flannel> !automatix | gyaresu__
<ubotu> gyaresu__: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<crdlb> gyaresu__, that's compiz, not beryl
<gyaresu__> Flannel: Thanks for the obvious.
<crdlb> system>preferences>desktop effects
<gyaresu__> crdlb: Thank you.
<Davasaurous> I'm having some graphics issues, when I start up I just get a blank black screen. Started happening when I enabled my graphics card drivers. I can't use the GUI... Just wondering if anyone could help me either disable my drivers and get in or possibly update them from outside the GUI?
<dbzdeath[lappy] > Flannel: would you happen to know the amount of size i can use for installing stuff?
<Flannel> gyaresu__: don't use automatix.  Tell your friend (if it's a fresh install) that he should go ahead and reinstall, (and lose nothing but time) rather than having to later (and lose data and even more time)
<Jordan_U> gyaresu__, Read the entire message from ubotu
<Flannel> dbzdeath[lappy] : What do you mean?  size for what?
<dbzdeath[lappy] > Flannel: well there has to be a limit to the amount of space that can be held in ram
<gyaresu__> Jordan_U: I did. He doesn't care. He just wants to quickly see ubuntu with all the non-free progs... WinXP gut.
<gyaresu__> s/gut/guy
<n2diy> Davasaurous: try booting into text mode.
<crdlb> gyaresu__, so you're going to show him how well ubuntu breaks when you use automatix?
<Davasaurous> n2diy>	 And then?
<Davasaurous> How do I boot to text mode?
<Flannel> dbzdeath[lappy] : ah.  Well, that'd depend on the size of your RAM.  And, I really don't know how much memory the liveCD takes.  But it's not a whole lot.  You hsould be able to sneakernet in hostap-utils without any issues.
<gyaresu__> crdlb: Yes.
<Davasaurous> (I'm new, sorry >.<)
<dbzdeath[lappy] > Flannel: even if i had 256m?
<n2diy> Davasaurous: Re-state your problem.
<crdlb> *sigh*
<bryan> Jordan> seems youre right!
<bryan> Is there nothing I can do to get OSX back on my Macbook>
<disinterested> cool unrar works
<bryan> seems like it shouldnt be so hard as it is!
<yknott> Davasaurous: press ctrl+alt+f1
<n2diy> Davasaurous: You should have boot options at the boot screen.
<Davasaurous> Well, it was all working properly, but then I went into the destop effects and it asked me to enable my graphics card drivers, so I did so, then after a restart all I get is a black screen, nothing appears onscreen.
<Flannel> dbzdeath[lappy] : Yeah.  I think you'll be ok.  Might be a little sluggish at times.  I really don't know how much it uses (well, except the installer needs 192MB, and that includes the Live environment).  I haven't used a liveCD in years.
<yknott> Davasaurous: then ctrl+alt+f7 (or f8) to get back to X
<dbzdeath[lappy] > Flannel: for using hostap all i would need is hostap-utils right? the rest should be in the modules?
<Jordan_U> bryan, It seems to be a firmware problem, and despite what the people at Apple might tell you, I don't think that Ubuntu can cause the problems you are having
<gyaresu__> crdlb: I'm using irssi under screen on urxvt from fluxbox. He is a supernerd who just wanted to see if linux had got to the point and click stage.
<Jordan_U> bryan, And it's sort of a catch 22 because you need OSX to fix the firmware
<mojtaba> salam
<yknott> Davasaurous: so you could, in the terminal (text mode), reconfigure your xserver, if that is what you need   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jordan_U> bryan, But I really recommend keeping OSx and dual booting, even if you don't use it ( next time you install ) if nothing else than for firmware updates that can only be installed through software update
<Flannel> dbzdeath[lappy] : I'm not sure.  Lets take a look, (I'm looking here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/net/hostap-utils)  it's only dependency is libc6, which will already be there.  So yeah, you only need that package. (you can download it from that site too, the table at the bottom, pick your arch)
<dbzdeath[lappy] > Flannel: yeah i already got it from a close mirror thanks anyways
<Flannel> dbzdeath[lappy] : Also, if you have internet in the live environment, you can install it normally (thorugh apt-get).  I dont know if you need hostap-utils to get internet (I assumed yes)
<dbzdeath[lappy] > Flannel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/DWL-520vE1 if you're curious i'm trying to get that going but i'm talking a friend through it remotely who only has a wireless connection
<Flannel> dbzdeath[lappy] : Right.  Sneakernet is the way to go.
<dbzdeath[lappy] > Flannel: i have no idea what you mean by "Sneakernet"
<bryan> Jordan> thats the funny part, Im an OSX user, and Linux is only used for messing around, and I always use it in Parallels, but a friend did a hard istall on my MB, (it was my bday, kind of a joke, we didnt expect this!!) so, i guess Im screwed for my deadlines tomorrow haha
<bryan> rum and coke, here I come geez, 322am!
<trisha> how to create a CD repository for an installer?
<Flannel> dbzdeath[lappy] : Put [file]  on [physical medium] , and use your shoes (sneakers) to move it to the machine.   USB drive is usually easiest
<dbzdeath[lappy] > Flannel: yeah or grab it from a windows partition
<Jordan_U> dbzdeath[lappy] , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/DWL-520vE1 is very out of date
<dbzdeath[lappy] > Jordan_U: i'm aware but there is nothing else i can find
<dbzdeath[lappy] > Jordan_U: and the device doesn't work out of the box
<dbzdeath[lappy] > Jordan_U: in windows it says revision E and not E1 .. so i'm not exactly sure if it's even relevant
<Flannel> trisha: what are you trying to do ultimately? roll your own install CD?
<dbzdeath[lappy] > they may be different
<yknott> dividebyzerodeath[lappy] : had you tried the wrapper?
<Jordan_U> dbzdeath[lappy] , What does it show up as in "lspci" ? That might be better info to google with
<trisha> Flannel: its like i want to install a big program that required some packages in the internet.. and im not always offline..
<yknott> Davasaurous: but i suspect it may be good to investigate the logs to find out what went wrong; look for errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dbzdeath[lappy] > Jordan_U: it's been kinda hard to get info back and forth considering so i haven't got her to get that info as she has to literally write it down
<trisha> Flannel:online i mean
<Flannel> trisha: You might be interested in "apt on CD", which automates making CD repository things.  (It's on sourceforge)
<UB`> Great Video http://www.ubuntuvideo.com/warning_a_linux_commercial
<UB`> LOL
<Jordan_U> !offtopic | UB`
<ubotu> UB`: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<UB`> ops sorry
<trisha> Flannel: how should i do that in order to make it default installation/
<Flannel> trisha: What do you mean?  You want to make a CD that comes with the stuff installed?
<trisha> Flannel: i want to burn cd of all the program and packages needed
<Flannel> trisha: Right.  Apt-On-CDwill do that, then you just pop the CD in, and it'll act like a repository, which you can then install stuff from
<Flannel> trisha: just liek you're using the internet, only you're using a CD
<trisha> Flannel: yah but is there a system of arrangement of burning those packages in the cd?
<NForc3r> hey i need help with something
<Jordan_U> trisha, Yes, aptonCD deals with that
<Flannel> trisha: use aptOnCD (it's a program).  It automates the process.
<NForc3r> with wine
<NForc3r> is there a wine irc
<Flannel> NForc3r: #winehq
<NForc3r> thanx
<trisha> Flannel: is that a terminal command or i still have to apt-get that command
<NForc3r> no one is replying
<trisha> ?
<NForc3r> can u guys help me then
<Flannel> trisha: it's a program.  I have no idea how you use it.  Hmm, looks like it's a GUI.  And actually, it's in the repositories.  `sudo apt-get install aptoncd` and you'll have it.  (it's in universe)
<ostannar1>  trisha: http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/04/create-backup-of-installed-packages.html
<knoe> Hello guys. ive a realy big problem!!!!!!   i just downloaded an ubuntu image, booted from the cd with the image, looked for the install, saw that ubuntu doesnt "see" my raid, only the 2 seperate HDs, i thought, "hmmm, damn" and rebootet the system, to use my windows, for to look after a solution.
<doms> hi to all people
<knoe> the problem is, now the raid thing of the mainboard doesnt find the second disk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Jordan_U> trisha, sudo apt-get install aptoncd
<doms> thanks GOD my ubuntu desktop is wonderful
<knoe> could somebody help me please??!???
<doms> anybody wants my screenshots
<VERTiG0> doms, sure.
<VERTiG0> mine is default and looks like garbage.
<Jordan_U> !offtopic | doms
<ubotu> doms: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<knoe> ubuntu smashed my raid!!!
<Davasaurous> Which driver does Ubuntu use by default? :\
<Davasaurous> !!!
<Davasaurous> YAY
<Davasaurous> Thanks guys
<Davasaurous> It's alive
<knoe> my raid is gone. only after having a look into ubuntu live CD!!!!!!!
<ostannar1> driver for what?
<Davasaurous> Nevermind :p
<Quaenorde> Question: Apparently, I have to 'comment out' two lines of /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist in order to get my wireless card recognized. I'm new to Linux, I have no clue how I go about this. The file itself is read-only, so I can't just delete the lines..any help? Also, isn't 'root' the super-admin user? I don't know what password goes with root- I just installed Fiesty 7.04..
<Passa> i am having problems running audio problems simultaneously
<Passa> such as rhythmbox and sauerbraten
<doms> any good reason why filesystem of linux dont need to defrag
<ostannar1> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, add # the beginnings of lines to comment them out, then save
<knoe> cant anybody help me please????
<Quaenorde> Thanks so much, ostannar1. Is this password required?
<Passa> you need a password to access it as root, so yes
<ostannar1> root pass should probable y be tha same as your normal user one
<Jordan_U> knoe, Just booting the LiveCD doesn't do anything permanent to your PC, what did you do exactly?
<Quaenorde> Thanks! I have to reboot into Ubuntu, so I'll report success or failure later.
<Jordan_U> Passa, Does sauerbraten use OSS?
<Passa> yep
<Passa> well it seems to clash with rhythmbox anyway
<bullgard4> lspci -vv prints: "0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRIV (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)." Where is explained what domain=0000 means?
<Jordan_U> Passa, Use aoss to get it to use ALSA
<Jordan_U> !defrag | doms
<ubotu> doms: defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<Passa> Jordan_U, how exactly do i do that?
<alamin> mita
<alamin> Hi!
<plebian> hi alamin
<Ind[y] > I tried many tricks found on the web but none worked; I can't stop the keyring manager asking for my network password each time.
<Ind[y] > Can't I just uninstall the Keyring Manager?
<roadkill> anyone know of a channel/server where i can talk to acer or about acer's laptops
<ostannar1> /l
<Ind[y] > I beg for help :/
<n2diy> #acer    ?
<roadkill> #acer failure
<riw> Question: today I booted my ubuntu 7.04 and after trying to login, it gave an error about immediately closing (within 10 seconds). After hitting ctrl+alt+backspace I could log in, but nowsome things are weird. For instance, there are no icons in the main menu and the buttons (to close, maximize, etc.) on windows are not at the side of the bar, but are more to the left... any ideas what went...
<riw> ...wrong and how to fix it?
<nullkuhl> hello
<nullkuhl> any one in here ?
<roadkill> no
<roadkill> lol
<nullkuhl> lol
<nullkuhl> dude i have just installed kda but whenever i try to launch the login manager from gnome i get this : GDM (The GNOME Display Manager) is not running.
<nullkuhl> so how to run the gnome dp manager instead that of kde
<roadkill> lol sorry man im a noob
<nullkuhl> :s
<roadkill> there are some good support guys here u just gota wait for them to aswer your question tho
<paolo> another question: is there a "dhcp" option in ifconfig? or should i use something else?
<plebian> paolo: what do you want to do w/ dhcp?
<Passa> can anyone help me get sound to work with multiple programs using OSS sound?
<leagris> Passa, OSS can't work with multiple programs unless your sound card has a hardware mixer. You will have to rely on a software mixer otherwise.
<plebian> paolo: do you want your network interface to be a client? or something else?
<riw> What is the space called that contains the application name and window-buttons?
<paolo> plebian: yes. a client
<dbzdeath[lappy] > Passa: are you using alsa's oss emulation by any chance?
<dbzdeath[lappy] > Passa: and not actually oss
<paolo> i want that its ip is dinamically assigned by the dhcp server
<plebian> paolo: you can then use dhclient, try: sudo dhclient <network interface>
<paolo> (i have a router)
<paolo> plebian: ok, but is it possible to do the same with ifconfig?
<Passa> no idea dbzdeath[lappy] 
<plebian> paolo: as far as I know, ifconfig won't do dhcp
<leagris> paolo, either you use the network manager and can set up dynamic assignment DHCP for the interface or you edit /etc/network/interface and put auto to the parameters for that interface.
<paolo> ok thnks plebian
<dbzdeath[lappy] > Passa: are you using what is default for ubuntu?
<paolo> leagris: i don't want to use neither guis, nor config files
<leagris> paolo running dhclient then
<leagris> Passa, what audio application that use OSS are you requiering to run togather?
<Xsylotte> help: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26233/
<leagris> Passa, either way if its for things like TeamSpeak (OSS only) or Enemy Territory OSS only or Skype or things like that, you can use esdsp or artsdsp or aoss to provide virtual OSS DSP interfaces for these programs to run togather.
<Mazingaro> hi
<Mazingaro> please I got a problem with lyx for ubuntu: xfig pictures are rotated of 90 degrees... :(
<Xsylotte> anyone can help me ? :D
<Xsylotte> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26233/
<Zoosh> hi, im a linux newbie and have a question: Is it possible to include another file in the fstab file ?
<leagris> Xsylotte, version conflicts mostly relate to repository out of sync or outdated tier repos not updated
<Zoosh> is there any command to include sth. ?
<Xsylotte> so i need to wait.. :(
<Xsylotte> any other statistical package for amd64 feisty ?
<ostannar1> zoosh, no, just copy all the text you want into fstab
<Jordan_U> Zoosh, You don't include files in fstab, you include information about partitions and how you want them mounted
<leagris> Xsylotte, you can try other repos. Region specific repos may be out of sync some times
<Zoosh> hm yes.. but it would be much easier (in my case), if it is possible to include a file with the fstab information =)
* luca____ hello all:)
<plebian> zoosh why don't you just put the info directly into fstab?
<Zoosh> because i have some "basic mounts" and some, which are created by a script from time to time... i want to seperate them
<Jordan_U> Zoosh, Just put a comment between them
<Xsylotte> leagris: same, r-base is 2.5, but r-core is 2.4
<Zoosh> hehe okay... so i will try to get all the information in the fstab file
<Zoosh> thanks for your help
<Jordan_U> Xsylotte, I just installed r-base successfully, on x86 though
<leagris> Xsylotte, worked here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26234/
<Xsylotte> which repo ?
<Xsylotte> fr
<leagris> custom french repos from free.fr mirror
<Xsylotte> leagris: can you give me specific url for that repo ?
<leagris> Xsylotte, I'll paste my sources.list if that help you
<Devyll> I have ubuntu installed on my laptop and after I installed Windows the boot program grub was replaced by the windows boot loader . How can I reactiveate grub ? (I am booting with other linux distribution)
<leagris> Xsylotte, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26235/
<Jordan_U> !grub | Devyll
<ubotu> Devyll: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Xsylotte> sometimes i hate because i have amd64...grr
<Xsylotte> lack of 64bit support :(
<Jordan_U> Xsylotte, You might want to check if there is a bug on launchpad, and if not file one yourself
<Xsylotte> i have to learn for my exam :D
<Xsylotte> i need some statistical software :D
<Passa> leagris, i couldnt find any of the packages you mentioned
<leagris> Xsylotte, that's why I installed 32bit ubuntu despite my CPU is AMD64
<Passa> and yes, what you were saying was what i was after :)
<Xsylotte> leagris: is there some difference ?
<Xsylotte> i mean..in speed, stability etc etc..
<leagris> Xsylotte, much less trouble, and like between 5% and 10% speed difference overall
<Xsylotte> hmmm...
<Xsylotte> and then i always choose x86 packages?
<leagris> Passa, what application are you trying to run with oss?
<Passa> sauerbraten and rhythmbox for the moment, but i need stuff like enemy territory with teamspeak etc as well
<leagris> Xsylotte, speed 5% to 10% less than 64bit. Reliability same, less trouble with 32bit only binaries like flashplayer and more support.
<Xsylotte> umm :D
<Xsylotte> nice
<Jordan_U> Passa, Have you tried aoss ?
<Devyll> Jordan_U .. "find /boot/grub/stage1" outputs "error 15: file not found"
<leagris> Passa, a script I made to launch enemy-territory with oss http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26236/
<Xsylotte> leagris: just one more question, if i install x86 ubuntu, then i choose x86 packages...right ?
<leagris> Xsylotte, that's the default, x86 repos are used
<Passa> Jordan_U, how do i get aoss?
<Xsylotte> good :D
<Xsylotte> brb...reinstalling file system :D
<Xsylotte> hihihihi
<Passa> leagris, but what about for sauerbraten etc?
<Jordan_U> Passa, sudo apt-get install alsaplayer-oss
<leagris> Passa, you can guess how to launch sauerbraten with artsdsp from my script
<Jordan_U> Passa, Just run "aoss <command>" to run something with aoss
<bullgard4> lspci -vv prints: "0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRIV (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)." Where is explained what domain=0000 means?
<leagris> Passa, as for using TeamSpeak, I plugged a pair of USB headphone because it load a separate hardware DSP from the USB stick and is much less trouble than software mixing sound espetially in CPU heavy game like World Of Warcraft though wine or cedega
<paolo> another question: how can i save the new network configuration (done with ifconfig)?
<ostannar1> paolo: you need to edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Surkow> hello peeps
<leagris> Jordan_U, aoss, artsd, esdsp are software mixers. Sometimes it is quite difficult to find proper settings for lattency, buffer... to have clean non laggy sound in games
<paolo> ostannar1: is there a way to do it without editing the file?
<ostannar1> system>administration>networking
<paolo> ostannar1: and without using a gui?
<ostannar1> not that i know of
<Surkow> I still have network problems. I talked yesterday already in this channel about it. I have to integrated chips on my mobo and when I boot 50% chance that it malfunctions. If that happens I need to switch the cable to the other ethernet port
<paolo> ok thnks ostannar1. and how can i stop/restart network services?
<Surkow> I tried setting a static ip which worked for one day
<ostannar1> sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces lets you edit it in a text editor
<Surkow> but today it no longer works
<Surkow> and I had to switch again
<ostannar1> /etc/init.d/service name stat/stop/restat
<paolo> ostannar1: what's "name" for
<paolo> ?
<paolo> ethx ?
<ostannar1> "service name"should be only one word, sorry
<leagris> Surkow, look like a network device driver and interface name random assignment.
<Surkow> you think it is?
<Surkow> I tried lots of things already...should I just disable one device in the bios?
<leagris> Surkow, it may, and assigning interface name at boot may help
<Surkow> interface name? you mean eth0 and eth1?
<sybariten> i connected a USB cabinet w/ harddrive to a ubuntu server before i left home
<sybariten> whats the first thing i wanna do in order to check if the system sees it?
<ostannar1> surkow: can't remember the details, but i think that you need to do something with udev config files
<leagris> Surkow, yes
<ostannar1> to tell udev what bus address should get what interface
<Xsylotte> question: is there any cd/dvd burner for amd64 feisty ? (i can't set up burning speed with default one)
<Surkow> ok I will look into the udev stuff
<pwngasm> is there a tutorial showing how to do remote desktop over a network?
<sybariten> pwngasm: can you do remote desktop over anything other than a network?
<paolo> ok thnks for your support
<leagris> Surkow, there is a file for that but forgot the name
<Xsylotte> ??
<Surkow> /etc/udev/udev.conf ?
<aa^way> please any ftp? no commandline ftps or gFTP :(
<Xsylotte> nothing.
<ostannar1> Surkow: http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html
<fstxx> what happpened to git config
<Passa> wtf
<Surkow> ah I found a dir with rules in the udev dir...let me see ostannar1 ..
<leagris> aa^way, ncftp, lftp
<Passa> Jordan_U, leagris, even after i close rhythmbox i dont get audio back in games
<paolo> and how can i set a gateway for eth0 ?
<brimu> hey I got some question, I'm pretty new to ubuntu
<Jordan_U> brimu, Ask and you shall receive... an answer :)
<snk00sj> goodmorning guys, everytime i want to start a connection ssh/https it takes about 5 seconds to start the connection, could anyone tell me where i could start debugging this ?
<snk00sj> ping reply looks fine
<brimu> I'm trying to back up data on a mounted disk, but I don't seem to be the owner and therefore don't have write access
<Jordan_U> brimu, Do you know about sudo and / or is this an NTFS formatted drive?
<NiKoJ> apps_xchat_xdcc_url_handler.schemas
<brimu> yes I know a bit about sudo and it is an NTFS mounted disk
<NiKoJ> gconf-schemas --register apps_xchat_xdcc_url_handler.schemas
<alesan> hi
<alesan> is there a list of supported hardware
<alesan> I need to advice a USB 802.11 (wifi) adapter that works well in ubuntu
<ostannar1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | brimu
<ubotu> brimu: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<brimu> must ubuntu be installed in order for it to work?
<brimu> cuz right now it's running off the RAM
<Jordan_U> brimu, You can install it on a liveCD session if that is what you mean
<Jordan_U> brimu, Yes
<Jordan_U> brimu, Yes you can use it from the liveCD that is, bad wording :)
<AaronCN> do I need to install anything to enable fluxbox-generate_menu, as I got command not found after install fluxbox. ?
<brimu> hehe, ok let's get this started then
<Passa> no one can help me? :(
<Passa> !defrag | Passa
<Passa> i want to see the defrag thing again :(
<Passa> silly xchat
<Jordan_U> Passa, You don't need to defrag, but if you must then install the package "defrag" read the warnings in the man page though
<Passa> ah ok
<Passa> what about my sound problem? i havent gotten audio back but i closed rhythmbox
<Passa> it makes no sense?
<insmod> you don't defrag linux lol
<ompaul> those who defrag are not running GNU/Linux systems
<wols> ompaul: you are mistaken
<ompaul> wols, I'll rephrase
<ompaul> those who defrag are mostly not running GNU/Linux systems
<insmod> dunb
* _ADaRKnInJA Jordan_U , can I install UBUNTU liveDVD, without burning a DVD, direct from HD ?
<insmod> dumb
<ompaul> in 10 years since my first install I never defragged ....
<wols> almot any linux fs has a defrag program. and in the age of bittorrent it's needed
<insmod> <ompaul> 11 yrs never
<ompaul> and I used union fs before that ... (freebsd) ...
<Jordan_U> _ADaRKnInJA, Yes, there are many ways of doing that, you can either install from some other media or use the *beta* windows installer wubi
<insmod> wols: no and certainly not on a journal system
<wols> insmod: why not?
<Jordan_U> !wubi | _ADaRKnInJA
<ubotu> _ADaRKnInJA: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<wols> what has journalling to do with fragmentation?
<insmod> wols: that is the point of a journal system it catalogues it
<wols> huh?
<alesan> insmod, !? what are you saying?
<ompaul> wols,  http://www.linuxjournal.com/articles/lj/0105/6268/6268s1.html
<wols> so you mean my ext2 has no "catalog"?
* _ADaRKnInJA ... what is ?  the *beta* windows installer wubi
<brimu> hey jordan
<Jordan_U> brimu, Hi
<segagman> ok so i have had xununtu on 1 of my rigs i got from my sister ..she got it from wally world it is/was a ol HP craper but any how i was goint to put reg ol ubuntu on it and now it wont read live cds or even winblowz i haved tryed every thing any ideads...i think its hardware
<blackkky> can someone help me out?
<insmod> wols: the filsytem handels the defragmentation an logs it
<wols> ompaul: I know what a journalling fs is, but not how it relates to fragmentation
<brimu> the package for ntfs-config couldn't be found
<Jordan_U> _ADaRKnInJA, Look at the link from ubotu, and stop commenting using /me
<brimu> i am running reisty
<blackkky> configure: error: Please install Xmu libs
<brimu> feisty
<wols> insmod: is xfs a jorunalling fs in your book?
<blackkky> and i did sudo apt-get install xmu-headers
<Jordan_U> brimu, Enable universe
<blackkky> what's the problem?
<insmod> <wols>never used it sorry
<brimu> how do i do that?
<wols> insmod: do you know what spare files are?
<Jordan_U> brimu, System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<wols> erm, sparse files
<segagman> when i boot it gos strait in to xubuntu
<insmod> <wols>: in what way
<brimu> gotcha
<luca> ciao bella
<segagman> i haved checked my cd-rom drives
<segagman> put a bunch of dif drives in
<wols> insmod: sparse files. look it up, it's quite a common term
<insmod> <wols>: don't care really
<wols> and the log of a journalled fs has nothing to so with fragmentation at all
<luca> we are beatiful
<wols> journalling only means the fs is always in a defined state and never "corrupts"
<brimu> alright, it's going well now jordan
<insmod> <wols>: in the 11 yrs i have used linux -- it doesn't get fragmented
* _ADaRKnInJA ... than .. the wubi , is not same as UBUNTU ?
<segagman> so any ways thanks noone for the input its kool i figure it out...been reading linux in a nutshell
<wols> any filesystem gets fragement if it's around >95% full. all of them. with bittorrent's swarm downloading this happens quite fast even
<insmod> <wols>: you are misguided in your term -- i know there is a prog to do it but no one does
<wols> some fs do an automatic defrag as part of the fs, but that's all you can do when it happens
<insmod> <wols>: sorry no
<insmod> read about it
<insmod> <wols>: it is a win thing and win people seem to need it
<insmod> sorry about your loss :)
<wols> insmod: you are mistkan. I told you when it happens
<brimu> jordan, i still don't have write access
<brimu> i checked "Enable write support for external devices"
<insmod> <wols>:  i have searched my solaris my aix my bsd and no defrag
<insmod> <wols>:  what ever man
* _ADaRKnInJA says :  ubotu , : than the wubi, is not the same software than UBUNTU ?
<insmod> <wols>:  whatever gets you through the day :)
<ompaul> _ADaRKnInJA, ubotu is a bot
<segagman> irc.freenode.org:6667   #linpeople  #debian #gentoo   #redhat #suse
<_ADaRKnInJA> hehe :-))
<_ADaRKnInJA> than answer you, please, OMPAUL
<brimu> Jordan_U, you still there?
<Jordan_U> brimu, Yes
<brimu> i checked "Enable write support for external devices" but I still don't have write access
<plebian> insmod: fragmentation can happen on unix systems too
<plebian> insmod: as wols said, when you get your disk too full
<l1un> What is different between aptitude and apt-get?
<plebian> insmod: usually over 80%, but it will warn you if you get over 95%
<_ADaRKnInJA> is the wuni, the same software than UBUNTU, at : http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html  ???
<ompaul> _ADaRKnInJA, Ubuntu is an operating system, and it has 20,000 packages / programs or there abouts available, this wubi is a program for Windows, it is not
<ompaul> _ADaRKnInJA, so it is not Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> ompaul, Actually, wubi installs Ubuntu
<Frogzoo> plebian: ext defaults to reserving 5% to handle frag, and that's enough
<ompaul> Jordan_U, it is not ubuntu - it is an installer
<plebian> frogzoo: yeah
<Jordan_U> ompaul, Semantics
<ompaul> Jordan_U, you are talking to a pedant ;-)
<bharat862004> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ompaul> Jordan_U, not a very good one, but one none the less
<insmod> <plebian> in 11 yrs never has tat happened
<_ADaRKnInJA> ok, if it is an installer, it remains that I need to install AFTER it wubi, the UBUNTU ?
<brimu> jordon_U, looks like first unmounting them and using the config tools worked
<cjae_> why isn't my frostwire work with my wireless kb????/
<crdlb> bharat862004, did you get an ati card?
<brimu> thanks for you help
<cjae_> working
<bharat862004> crdlb: no
<insmod> <plebian> and no it cant on a journal system
<cjae_> it working on irc right now
<Frogzoo> cjae_: completely unrelated issues - it's either your  network or it's frostwire
<bharat862004> crdlb: no not yet
<Frogzoo> cjae_: firewall?
<crdlb> bharat862004, you're still planning on it?
<bharat862004> crdlb: no
<cjae_> Frogzoo,  wtf?????
<bharat862004> crdlb: i already have nvdia fx 5200 card... i thought of upgrading... ;)
<insmod> <bharat862004> i love it
<bharat862004> crdlb: using that card from  past 6 months ;)
<timtux> Does ubuntu 7.04 (the server edition) have any ftp client installed by default?
<bharat862004> insmod: me too but cant play heavy games on it poor me ;)
<Frogzoo> cjae_: does frostwire show your connection as firewalled?
<kaolti> heya
<varka> timtux: wget
<insmod> <bharat862004> i don't do games lol :)
<cjae_> Frogzoo, no
<timtux> ftp server*
<timtux> god damnit :P
<cjae_> Frogzoo, wireless keyboard
<Frogzoo> cjae_: are you using sun's java?
<cjae_> why isn't my frostwire work with my wireless keyboard
<bharat862004> crdlb: which card and model no u have ??
<kaolti> can anyone explain how the system->preferences->network proxy works?
<crdlb> bharat862004, I have an old ati radeon 7500 (which uses different drivers from new ati cards)
<rickyrich> hi, I use a pci tv card and with tvtime: it's working great but  I have a problem: when I run ubuntu and also my usb webcam it's plugged, tvtime software try to open the webcam and not  the tv card, and so to run correcly the pci tv card, first I must unplug my usb webcam, after run ubuntu, and then i can use correctly tvtime with my pci tv card
<Frogzoo> kaolti: it points to your lan's web proxy
<bharat862004> crdlb: how is that running ?
<crdlb> bharat862004, great
<kaolti> Frogzoo: i want to set a proxy for the whole system
<crdlb> but it's using the open source driver, not the official proprietary ati driver
<Frogzoo> kaolti: what's to know? if you use a proxy, you configure it
<ruben_> what is the way to extrac all login system acces?
<wols> bharat862004: if you want to do 3D stuff under linux, don't get an ati
<bharat862004> crdlb: different ati cards have different drivers ????
<kaolti> Frogzoo: i want to use proxy with programs that dont have such options
<bharat862004> wols: that is wat crdlb said me ;)
<kaolti> Frogzoo: i thought i can do that with that option
<wols> ati doesn't support cards older tzhan radeon 9500 anymore
<wols> which means you have to use an open source driver for them which is less optimized
<bharat862004> crdlb: what u mean by using open source driver ??? and not ati drivers ??
* _ADaRKnInJA says: must I install wubi, and after ... UBUNTU ?
<crdlb> wols, the open source driver is much better
<crdlb> even if it's slower
<kaolti> Frogzoo: can i?
<wols> crdlb: no. it's sloewr usually. even if it's probably much more stable
<rickyrich> how can i do to write that tv time must use first the pci tv card?
<crdlb> wols, true, but it also support AIGLX
<bharat862004> wols: crdlb but ati cards always support better pixel shaders and latest technology then the nvidia card....
<ostannar1> ***_ADaRKnInJA: wubi is a windows program that installs ubuntu for you
<wols> rickyrich: just make sure you load the driver for the pci card before the webcam ones. e.g. /etc/modutils/
<wols> doh. /etc/modules
<Frogzoo> kaolti: not like that, no
<wols> bharat862004: wrong
<kaolti> Frogzoo: any way to that?
<rickyrich> wols: ok thanks i'll try now
<kaolti> Frogzoo: iptables?
<bharat862004> crdlb: that is why i was going for ati graphics card ;)... already searched lot on net
<crdlb> bharat862004, the proprietary ati drivers are so terrible that if you tested equal nvidia and ati cards on linux, the ati card would be 50% slower
<bharat862004> wols: u r wrong dude
<wols> bharat862004: it took for example ati half a year longer to get pixelshader 4.0. their cards are just now showing up
* _ADaRKnInJA ..... ufff...111 this chat is a quite fishing pool of only little fishes of answers ... hahaha :-))
<wols> also, pixelshader 3.0 and the x800 series was the same story afaik
<bharat862004> wols: crdlb  even the lower version of ati graphics support technology which are suppoorted by nvidia latest graphics card
<Frogzoo> kaolti: maybe, with some fiddling, you might use iptables to redirect to a proxying application on the box
<bharat862004> wols:  did lot of research on it ;)
<wols> bharat862004: what version? no current at card except the vrey entry ones comparab le to your fx5200 support aiglx btw
<kaolti> Frogzoo: thanks
<wols> bharat862004: if you did research you can cite refrences. where are they?
<_ADaRKnInJA> Are there an expert of UBUNTU ... ONLINE, just now ?
<wols> !ask | _ADaRKnInJA
<ubotu> _ADaRKnInJA: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Frogzoo> _ADaRKnInJA: no experts here, 1000 noobs though
<_ADaRKnInJA> Ive made the questions, And none answers :-))
<bharat862004> i googled many many sites including nvidia and ati... and compared different card and different card versoin with different technologies released by both the company and i had thought of buying ati x1600 which was in my budget but crdlb told dont buy ati so dropped the idea of buying the ati card... :(
<wols> _ADaRKnInJA: people already answered you several times. they can't help it if you are unable to understand
<Jordan_U> _ADaRKnInJA, Then nobody knows :)
<bharat862004> wols: read the above lines ;)
<wols> bharat862004: how much does a x1600 cost where you are?
<bharat862004> wols: india
<wols> bharat862004: that is no reference. it's no argument
<bharat862004> wols: i know that but i googled and asked a lot in forums... and nearby dealers man... i know their cant be proper argument without proof :(
<Jordan_U> bharat862004, Good, you saved yourself a lot of trouble :)
<_ADaRKnInJA> ok, another misunderstood answer, with none about I invited ....
<wols> bharat862004: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2004/05/04/ati_confirms_no_shader_3/ for example
<RAOF> _ADaRKnInJA: I haven't seen your question.  What was it?
<bharat862004> Jordan_U: i am not sure about that yet ;)
<_ADaRKnInJA> please SCROLL UP
<wols> bharat862004: also the gf8800 DirectX10 cards (pixelshader 4.0) came out last november. ati directx10 cards came out this month. they are showing up in retail the last few days
<bluebanana> how do i copy the DVD in my disc-drive to my hard drive?
<Jordan_U> bharat862004, Also the fact that they still don't support texture-from-pixmap and the fglrx drivers prevent me from using suspend on my laptop
<wols> bharat862004: dd if=/dev/dvdrom of=/file/on/disk
<EmoDirk> Don't kick me, this isn't spam, I want to tell people about a very dangerous cult that is taking away our rights.  http://toddpartridge.wordpress.com/searchlight-code/
<Frogzoo> bluebanana: sudo dd if=/dev/dvd of=blah.iso bs=1000000
<bharat862004> wols: what is this < dd if=/dev/dvdrom of=/file/on/disk > ???
<wols> _ADaRKnInJA: wubi is an installer for ubuntu that isntalls via starting it from windows
<wols> bharat862004: sorry. was for bluebanana. same letter b
<Sepero> bluebanana: You can do a bit-4-bit copy with a command like this: /dev/dvd > /home/me/file.iso
<RAOF> _ADaRKnInJA: I can't scroll up.  I've only just joined.
<bluebanana> what is 4 bit?
<phpcurious> hi
<phpcurious> i have a problem
<bluebanana> oh, bit for bit
<bluebanana> after the iso is on my hard drive, how do i view the movie?
<Sepero> bluebanana: I just mean a raw copy.
<phpcurious> i don't remember providing my own ubuntu a password but i do know i made a new username
<bharat862004> wols: that is for x800 pro graphics which is pretty old
<bluebanana> Sepero, i understand
<Frogzoo> Sepero: cat works just as well as cat ? hmmm
<phpcurious> what should i do to recover that password?
<Frogzoo> Sepero: cat works just as well as d ? hmmm
<Frogzoo> Sepero: cat vs dd ?
* _ADaRKnInJA ... wubi : onstalls all the same softwares as the UBUNTU-DVD makes?
<Jordan_U> !iso | bluebanana
<ubotu> bluebanana: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Jordan_U> !dvd | bluebanana
<rickyrich> wols: i have done and restart but it's the same
<wols> bharat862004: geforce8800 is pretty new. available since last november. ati's is only available since last week or so
<bharat862004> wols: their is lot more improvement after that ;)
<bluebanana> Jordan_U, i don't plan on burning the iso
<ubotu> bluebanana: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Frogzoo> Sepero: on 2nd thoughts, you really want to use dd, not cat
<Jordan_U> _ADaRKnInJA, Yes
<Sepero> Frogzoo: Yeah, cat can work. I forgot to put cat in the command though :)
<rickyrich> I must do that ubuntu first run the tv card and after the webcam
<Jordan_U> _ADaRKnInJA, Why do you comment with /me ?
<bharat862004> wols: releasing date dont affect the issue :)
<wols> bharat862004: and you said ati always had the better tech, which is just not true
<rickyrich> now it's the reverse and tv time try to open the webcam first :(
<wols> bharat862004: why not? last christmas there was no DX10 card from ati but there was from nvidia for example.
<Sepero> bluebanana: I meant: cat /dev/dvd > /home/me/file.iso
* _ADaRKnInJA ... as I made many times the same questions, with none reply, yet :-))
<bharat862004> wols: the problem with ATI people is that they never show off like Nvidia people... less publicity for ati cards
<wols> bharat862004: wrong. back when the ati radeon9700 was around and nvidia came out with the fx cards (one of those you have), then ati was MUCH, much better. sometimes one is in front sometimes the other
<pwngasm> is there a tutorial showing how to do remote desktop over a network between 2 ubuntu computers?
<wols> what alswas was the same however is that ati's driver was worse. especially under linux and opengl
<Gerrit> Hello, when I run kdvi, I get a warning on the commandline: "QApplication::notify: Unexpected null receiver". How can I solve this?
<Sepero> ubotu: rdp | Sepero
<gordonjcp> don't run it from the command line
<Jordan_U> bluebanana, There is no argument about ATI's Linux support, it is so poor that I can guarantee you that any ATI card that performs the same on windows as an nvidia card will be absolutely dwarfed by the same nvidia card when both are being run from Linux
<bharat862004> wols: ati cards are good........ but only the drivers $ucks... when proper drivers are ready.... they will kick nvidia A$$
<wols> bharat862004: unfortunately there never was a proper ati driver... especially not for linux
<wols> not ever
<sivaji> bharat862004 u r an indian right
<bluebanana> Jordan_U, you meant to get bharat862004 's attention, not mine, on ATI
* _ADaRKnInJA my 1st question was : May I install UBUNTU-DVD-LiveCD direct from HD, without burning a new DVD to install ? - As I have already downloaded the UBUNTU-DV-LeveCD
<pwngasm> has anyone used the newest open source ati drivers?
<bharat862004> bluebanana: yes he's on me
<Jordan_U> bluebanana, Oh, sorry, probably better not to get into this discussion anyways :)
<liquiddoom> !raid
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<bharat862004> sivaji: yes
<wols> _ADaRKnInJA: no.
<pwngasm> is there a tutorial showing how to do remote desktop over a network between 2 ubuntu computers?
<bluebanana> what video codec is recommended (in ripping a DVD movie)?
<wols> bluebanana: ripping to what?
<pwngasm> bluebanana: divx is always good
<wols> pwngasm: no it's not.
<kane77> what laptops have good hardware support in linux? I'm planning to buy some cheaper HP...
<Sepero> _ADaRKnInJA: no
<wols> kane77: thinkpads for example
<bluebanana> the choices that a program gives me are: xvid, xvid2, xvid3, xvid4, ffmpeg, fame, af6, divx4, divx5
<Jordan_U> kane77, Dell sells a laptop with Ubuntu pre-installed
<ion_bidon> hello; anyone knows the anonymous user/password on windows shares ?
<bluebanana> wols, ripping a DVD movie to my hard drive
<eliaswimmer> jup sitting here in front of a t60
<bluebanana> pwngasm, divx is good why?
<phpcurious> ahhh thanks
<bluebanana> divx is better than xvid?
<bharat862004> Jordan_U: as i already said its becoz they dont have good linux drivers :)
<wols> bluebanana: xvid4, or ffmpeg (ffmpeg has support for many different codecs)
<_ADaRKnInJA> ok, if NO ,,, why must I install the wubi beta, instead...???
<phpcurious> thanks so much you're a life saver!
<wols> bluebanana: that doesn't answer my question
<bluebanana> wols, is xvid4 better than xvid?
<liquiddoom> pwngasm: It's built in. Just change your remote desktop preferences to enable it and then use the "terminal server client" to connect (remember to select VNC under protocol)
<Jordan_U> bharat862004, Yes, that doesn't make them any less of a PITA for me :)
<bluebanana> wols, i don't understand your question.
<bluebanana> i'm a newbie
<wols> you can rip a dvd to mpeg2 again (for reduction in size so it fits on a 4.7GB dvd for example), or you can rip it to avi
<CppIsWeird> i booted ubuntu 7.04 in Microsoft Virtual PC 2007, and the mouse doesnt work
* _ADaRKnInJA .... http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<wols> _ADaRKnInJA: yes. how do you connect to the internet?
<kane77> Jordan_U, wols, I'm planning to run only ubuntu on there because I found that it got what I need...
<wols> _ADaRKnInJA: via wired router?
* _ADaRKnInJA as somebody, now, said to me to install this
<Jordan_U> CppIsWeird, Try Vmware, they actually actively support Linux guests
<wols> Jordan_U: latest VPC supports linux afaik. but of course only SuSE :)
<liquiddoom> !raid0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about raid0 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> wols, With 2D acceleration and the whole shebang?
<bharat862004> crdlb: from where did u get ur open source driver for ati cards ??
<liquiddoom> !softwareraid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about softwareraid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wols> Jordan_U: what acceleration?
<Jordan_U> !raid | liquiddoom
<ubotu> liquiddoom: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Sepero> _ADaRKnInJA: You can install wubi without burning it to a CD/DVD.
<_ADaRKnInJA> my internet is a BROADBAND direct and 4MEGA velocity
<crdlb> bharat862004, it comes with ubuntu, but it only support old cards
<julle_> is there anyone that have had problem problems with ntfs-3g that files have been corrupt or stuff like that, or is that program save to install on your ntfs disks?
<bharat862004> crdlb: ok sir ;)
<crdlb> bharat862004, it has absolutely no support for the X1600 for example
<bharat862004> crdlb: hmm
<wols> _ADaRKnInJA: I did not ask you that. I want to know if you use a router or use pppoe or what?
<Jordan_U> wols, vmware-tools provides *2D* acceleration with Linux guests
<Jordan_U> julle_, It is very safe
<wols> bharat862004: for ati x1600 there are only two drivers: vesa and fglrx from ati
<Quanorde> If Ostannar1 is around/not idle - thanks for the help. I'm online with Ubuntu now. <3
<_ADaRKnInJA> PPPOE - WAN PORT
<bharat862004> i'm using ubuntu 6.06 version how do i start net connection... coz i need to restart my system after getting switching on my dsl modem and then restart my ubuntu to get my net work... what to do ??
<bharat862004> wols: k
<wols> _ADaRKnInJA: then wubi might not work so well. dunno if it can deal with pppoe directly
<rickyrich> wols: how can i do?
<wols> bharat862004: what net connection? what do you use exactly?
<bharat862004> wols: broadband
<Jordan_U> wols, For the most part wubi is just like a regular Ubuntu installation
<wols> bharat862004: do you use ppp via pppoe?
<julle_> Jordan_U, ok thank you
<wols> Jordan_U: doesn't it download the stuff over the network? how big is the wubi isntaller?
<Jordan_U> julle_, Also, in case you didn't know, install ntfs-config to set it up automatically with a GUI
<bharat862004> wols: dont know which one :(
<wols> bharat862004: are you currently in windows or ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> wols, I don't know, I have never used it myself as I don't own windows :)
<bharat862004> wols: i am in mandriva
<Quanorde> What command in the terminal can you use to delete files as root?
<bharat862004> wols: i have both mandriva and ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Quanorde, sudo rm /path/to/file
<bharat862004> wols: and windows :)
<Sepero> Quanorde: sudo rm file
<Quanorde> Thank you.
<oem> My firefox is very slow to start up ... why is this?
<wols> Jordan_U: from what I know it's only the bootfloppies basically which are done via windows sorta. which means the base isntall even has to be downlaoded via internet. and when ppp or wlan and not a normal enterhent connection is used, this usually fails
<julle_> Jordan_U, thank you very much for that tip!
<wols> bharat862004: ps aux |grep ppp
<wols> bharat862004: as root
<Jordan_U> julle_, np :)
<wols> oem: how slow? in what way?
<vladuz976> is there a package for java run time environment?
<oem> It takes a long time to launch.  after that it's normal
<oem> vladuz976: ubuntu-restricted-extras on 704
<bharat862004> wols: what command is that ??? here is the output  < root      6695  0.0  0.1   2912   732 pts/1    R+   15:20   0:00 grep --color pp                               p
<bharat862004>  >
<vladuz976> oem: thanks
<Sepero> vladuz976: yes
<vladuz976> Sepero: what's the name of the package?
<sybariten> so whats the most natural way of checking if a "USB HD" has been found by tha system?  (external cabinet)
<Quanorde> And what command is it to remove a directory?
<Sepero> vladuz976: apt-cache search sun jre
<oem> sybariten: dmesg | tail
<sybariten> ive checked dmesg but the output isnt very exciting
<bharat862004> wols:  ???
<sybariten> from a disk point of view
<Surkow> ok guys I'm now trying to create a rule in udev to see if that fixes my internet problem. I create a file called 10-local.rules in /etc/udev/rules.d with the following content:
<Surkow> KERNEL=="eth0" ATTR{address}=="00:15:f2:8a:17:8f" NAME="lan"
<rickyrich> I'll try again to post my problem: I have a tv card and i'm using tvtime, when i run ubuntu, if my webcam it's plugged tvtime automacally try to open the cam so to run correctly  tvtime using the tv card first to run ubuntu i must fisically unplug the cam, any help?
<Sepero> vladuz976: If nothing comes up, then you need to enable more repositories.
<bharat862004> wols: do u want me to boot into ubuntu ??
<vladuz976> Sepero: thanks, found it
<sybariten> oem: well, it says something about seeing the USB connection, which i guess is an answer to what i asked... but what i really meant was, is ther a good way of seeing what device i should mount it as?
<qnyc> Quanorde, if it's empty, rmdir, if it's not, rm -rf
<Sepero> vladuz976: welc :)
<Surkow> @rickyrich - it probably handles both devices the same and it sees the webcam earlier
<Quanorde> Thank you, qnyc.
<wols> bharat862004: no. also: is this problem with you having to restart to make DSL work happening with mandriva?
<Surkow> I don't have much knowlegde about it
<pconda> guys I have a external usb drive and i can't move a folder into it
<pconda> can someone help a complete neub
<Sepero> Surkow: So does your rule work ok?
<dimebar> pconda: does it give an error message?
<pconda> yea
<Sepero> pconda: yes
<pconda> it says
<Surkow> I'm didn't yet activate it :p
* _ADaRKnInJA ...OK, thank you ALL, but none yet insurance you gave to me to the choice to install WUBI, instead UBUNTU-DVD-LiveCD, that I just downloaded :-))
<bharat862004> wols: not at all,,,, when i switch on my modem it automatically connect to net in mandriva... but in ubuntu i have to do something... like netstat
<Surkow> * I'm =I
<pconda> dimebar: it says something about permissions
<Surkow> @ Sepero - I'm going to try it now
<pconda> dimebar: i also checked online and it tells me to right click it
<pconda> but then it tells me i can't change permissions unless i am the root
<Surkow> how should I restart udev rules? just reboot?
<wols> bharat862004: netstat? you sure about that command?
<dimebar> pconda: try changing the permissions using 'gksudo nautilus'
<oem> Surkow: /etc/init.d/udev restart
<Sepero> Surkow: ok
<wols> pconda: mount. run it. what does it say about that drive?
<Surkow> thanks oem
<bharat862004> wols: hey that not a command......... ok wait let me boot into my ubuntu.... will be back :)
<Sepero> Surkow: I might suggest: KERNEL=="eth0", ATTR{address}=="00:15:f2:8a:17:8f", NAME=="lan"
<hrehf_> hi - hm, my hd with the linux partitions is dieing - what's the best way to back up and recover (i can still read from it) ?
<Surkow> @ Sepero - I see...you added the ','
<oem> hrehf_: cp -ra or dd
<daniel_washere> When i try to run an opengl app ive compiled i get the error:  " OpenGL GLX extension not supported by display ':0.0'"
<daniel_washere> I have glx in my xorg.conf file.
<Sepero> Surkow: and I made all "=="
<oem> daniel_washere: glxinfo | grep rendering
<Quanorde> And hopefully my final question- where can I go/how do I change the permissions for hard drives for non-root users? They don't show under gksudo nautilus...
<Changlinn> anyone know what needs to be done to get ubuntu booting on a sata disc when it was installed on an ide, I have just ghosted between the two discs then, changed device.map to: (hd0)   /dev/sda
<hrehf_> oem, what does that do?
<Surkow> ok
<wols> daniel_washere: what video driver?
<oem> hrehf_: read manual pages.
<daniel_washere> oem: whole bucnh of Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<fjperez> busco novia
<oem> Changlinn: just install grub.  grub-install
<daniel_washere> bunch*
<daniel_washere> Nvidia
<oem> daniel_washere: what vid card / driver?  obviously it's not working
<pconda> nautilis says read only
<wols> Changlinn: reinstall grub, change menu.lst and fstab
<daniel_washere> its 6800GT with normal ubuntu drivers, when i try to install nvidia ones xserver always fails
<fjperez> ke pasa
<wols> daniel_washere: nvidia driver? dpkg -l |grep nvidia
<Changlinn> oem: did a grub-install /dev/sda6 no go
<Surkow> @ Sepero - It still seems to work
<wols> daniel_washere: you must have nvidia drivers
<Changlinn> oem: have already changed fstab too
<Quanorde> N/m, I found it under /media/.
<Surkow> I think rebooting will show if I keep having that problem
<Surkow> brb
<oem> Changlinn: you need to get the discs however they're going to be in the final setup before you run grub-install
<Sepero> Surkow: Ok :)
<daniel_washere> i have nvidia-glx, nvidia-glx-new and nvidia-kernel-common
<wols> Changlinn: no go in what way? is sda6 set as bootable in the MBR?
<fjperez> vete ala puta mierda
<hrehf_> oem with a hd that's sounds like it's dieing, i have limited time ;). What parts ofthe installation do i cp though? how do i restore a bootable system from the backup after that?
<Sepero> hrehf_: I can help you out. /join #sepero
<linux_probe> think ubuntu 7 falsely labels all drives as SDA -Z now
<wols> daniel_washere: you also need the nvidia kernel module
<wols> !nvidia | daniel_washere
<Changlinn> wols: I would imagine so, I just ghosted between the two
<daniel_washere> restricted modules?
<ubotu> daniel_washere: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<linux_probe> make sure it's pointed to the right drive and letters
<fjperez> NO MARICON
<fjperez> HGFIHGY
<wols> Changlinn: don't imagine. check. what happens when you boot?
<fjperez> NVHGBVF
<Changlinn> if I boot with just the sata disk, it fills the screen with grub.....
<pconda> i think i have to do something like mounting it with ntfs-3g
<oem> hrehf_: Can't you just copy your homedir ?
<wols> !ntfs-3g < pconda
<oem> hrehf_: dpkg --get-selections|awk '{print $1}'|tr '\n' ' ' <-- that will print every installed package
<dimebar> pconda: if you press alt+f2 then type 'gksudo nautilus' it will prompt you for password; you should then be able to change permissions on the drive
<wols> !ntfs-3g > pconda
<fjperez> COPMO ERES
<oem> hrehf_: might also backup /etc/
<pconda> dimebot: i added this line /dev/sda2   /media/sda2   ntfs-3g  defaults,locale=en_US.utf8    0    0 to it
<wols> dimebar: he cannot change perms on a ntfs drive
<_ADaRKnInJA> bye... many thank you... ALLL
<dimebar> wols: ah ok
<Quanorde> Okay. I've got my hard drive partitioned- one for root/boot info, one for data, but it's saying my data partition is read-only & I can't change the permissions...Any ideas? It's ext3.
<fjperez> SOY UN VASILETE
<dbzdeath[lappy] > i just added myself to a group how do i update the change?
<fjperez> UN FOLLADOR
<pconda> dimebar: it says it a read only disk
<Changlinn> Quanorde: sounds like it has mounted read only happens on faulty boot
<wols> !ops fjperez is trolling
<bobo-tha-clown> anybody used freeradius on ubuntu?
<pconda> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<hrehf_> oem, thank you
<fjperez> ESCRIBE ESPANOL NO INGLEDS
<elkbuntu> !es | fjperez
<Quanorde> Changlinn = So, a reboot would fix it, or a reinstall, or what? It's the same partition as my boot, should I make changes to something via a live CD?
<ubotu> fjperez: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Quanorde> Not partition- harddrive. Sorry.
<Changlinn> Quanorde: a reboot should fix it
<oem> hrehf_: glad to help
<Quanorde> Changlinn = Ok. Will try it. Thanks.
<Changlinn> Quanorde: the whole drive is read only? backup...
<Changlinn> ah too late
<fjperez> DE DONEDE ERES
<oem> !xfs
<ubotu> xfs is a high-performance journaling filesystem originally developped by Silicon Graphics for their IRIX OS. It is now fully supported by Linux so you can install Ubuntu on it if you wish. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFS
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.233.58]  by Hobbsee
* fjperez was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<moose> hallo
<Changlinn> !reiserfs
<ubotu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, in benchmarks it outperforms many others on I/O operations, but they take notoriously long to mount.
<Hobbsee> !es > fjperez
<oem> xfs pwns
<Changlinn> oem: agreed, reiser has its place... the homcidal fs
<alesan> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<bobo-tha-clown> !freeradius
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freeradius - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<oem> I believe suse switch to a different default since reiser is on trial
<alesan> Changlinn, I thought Reiser was declared innocent or something
<Changlinn> oem: serious? I thought he got convicted, no more trial
<oem> he's on trial now
<oem> ... well I dunno.  *last I read* he was on trial
<alesan> didn't they find the loveer of the ex wife was a serial killer?
<elkbuntu> please leave the reiser discussions now
<alesan> elkbuntu, why?
<oem> Trial is delayed until fall.  news.google.com knows all
<oem> back later..
<oem> shutdown -r now
<wols> alesan: OT
<Changlinn> are fair enough
<Changlinn> so anyway...
<elkbuntu> alesan because this is a support channel, not a trashy gossip channel
<dbzdeath[lappy] > Changlinn: don't you have any idea of the concept of innocent until proven guilty?
<elkbuntu> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<alesan> elkbuntu, we are talking about the writer of one of the best FS linux has, not about Britney
<elkbuntu> alesan, this is a *support* channel
<TakeOut{u}> this is a place for ubuntu support only please alesan
<defrysk> alesan, you are off topic
* Changlinn agrees with elkbuntu
<alesan> Changlinn, at least shut up that it was you to start the homicide discussion please
<elkbuntu> alesan, this is your last warning
* Changlinn votes1 for #ubuntu-trashy-gossip
<Frogzoo> trash talk -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<bharat862004> wols: in order to make my net ok this is what i follow menu-->system-->administration-->network tools-->Netstat Tab -->then select Multicast information --> it detects something and then my net starts,,,,, but sometimes this does not work and then i again i restart and follow the above method and net works... is this the way net works on ubuntu ???
<wols> bharat862004: no. are you in ubuntu right now?
<alesan> elkbuntu, I just asked why we should have stopped. I understand now, but keep in mind I am not the one you should ban to have started an OT
<bharat862004> wols: yes i am in ubuntu now
<wols> bharat862004: sudo ps aux |grep ppp
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<|Osiris> does anyone know where (k)ubuntu stores info about where to install grub etc?
<mIgUeL_sAn> hi guys
<bharat862004> wols: output < bharat    5604  0.0  0.1   2860   776 pts/0    R+   15:41   0:00 grep ppp
<bharat862004>  >
<|Osiris> it takes the wrong disk after update
<mIgUeL_sAn> what's the command to stop the ssh??
<Frogzoo> |Osiris: that would be /boot/grub/
<|Osiris> Frogzoo, yes
<Frogzoo> |Osiris: that would be /boot/grub/menu.lst
<wols> bharat862004: paste the output of ifconfig and dmesg |grep eth in a pastebin
<|Osiris> Frogzoo, I know but where does the installer find the info
<Frogzoo> |Osiris: menu.lst
<wols> ostannar1: bios tells it what disk it is
<|Osiris> Frogzoo, everytime when it upgrades grub it stores the wrong info in my menu.lst
<wols> ostannar1: wrong infor in what way?
<|Osiris> Frogzoo, also it installs grub on the wrong partition
<Frogzoo> |Osiris: in menu.lst change the groot param
<rambo3> |Osiris, you have wrong groot ?
<mIgUeL_sAn> Frogzoo: what's the command to stop the ssh geeeeee its been a long time since i was using linux
<Surkow> ok, I'm back. When I rebooted for a second time my internet stopped working again. Resetting (sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart) anything does not help
<Frogzoo> mIgUeL_sAn: something like /etc/init.d/sshd stop
<|Osiris> I want to install grub on hd0,6 but it tries on another disk
<wols> ostannar1: what disk is hd0,6?
<|Osiris> which cause a grub failure after every update
<wols> in linux tems
<|Osiris> hd0,6 is hda7
<|Osiris> so everytime I have to boot from a gentoo cd and install grub manually
<|Osiris> on the correct disk
<Surkow> What I noticed that when my connection stops working and I have to switch to my second connection that gnome network manager can't find information about the driver anymore (gives an error) and renames the connection to a cabled connection.
<wols> and how do you install grub there? what is in your /boot/grub/device.map ?
<wols> Surkow: dmesg |grep eth
<Surkow> when I try to reset the connection (sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart) it tries to resurrect the wrong connected that is not connected
<Surkow> I will post it @pastebin wols
<bharat862004> wols: here is the link : http://pastebin.com/931844
<mIgUeL_sAn> Frogzoo: how about stoping the ssh in ubuntu 5.04?
<Frogzoo> mIgUeL_sAn: something like 'sudo /etc/init.d/sshd stop'
<mIgUeL_sAn> sudo: /etc/init.d/sshd: command not found
<wols> bharat862004: what's in your /etc/network/interfaces ?
<|Osiris> vols, just use the grub commands
<mwe> |Osiris: is it set correctly in /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<wols> ostannar1: what command?
<bharat862004> wols: what ??
<Surkow> @ wols - http://pastebin.com/931846
<Surkow> I think I should paste it when it goes wrong..
<|Osiris> wols, root (hd0,6) setup (hd0)
<Surkow> instead of when it works now ;D
<mwe> |Osiris: should be # groot=(hd0,6)
<mIgUeL_sAn> Frogzoo: what a dumb question i was askin... i know why its not found
<mIgUeL_sAn> Frogzoo: thanks
<mwe> |Osiris: is there a comment like that in menu.lst. if not update-grub will fail
<dcordes> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<wols> Surkow: what is the driver name for eth1?
<mwe> |Osiris: should be in the automatic kernels list section
<wols> bharat862004: I asked you what is in that file?
<rambo3> wols, sudo lshw -c NET
<SEOmoz> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bharat862004> wols: link : http://pastebin.com/931847
<|Osiris> devicemap say:  (hd0) /dev/sda
<|Osiris> only one line
<Surkow> @wols - I think forcedeth (marvel ethernet 1gbit)
<Surkow> or wait
<wols> ostannar1: that's a problem. should be hda not sda if it is hda
<Frogzoo> |Osiris: try 'sudo grub-install /dev/hda6' or whatever
<wols> Surkow: no. that's the nvidia
<mwe> |Osiris: you should have the directive I mentioned or update-grub wont work
<Surkow> I confuse myself XD
<mIgUeL_sAn> what's the command to update all the necessary packages which is obsolete, i'm using ubuntu 5.04
<|Osiris> mwe you meen the groot?
<mwe> |Osiris: # groot=(hd0,6)
<|Osiris> mwe, I uncommented it
<mwe> |Osiris: in the "AUTOMATIC KERNELS LIST"
<Frogzoo> |Osiris: but if you have other disks with boot records, you'll need to erase the mbr on them, cos they're being found first perhaps
<wols> |Osiris: don't uncomment it
<mwe> |Osiris: don't
<Changlinn> ok so back on moving ubuntu from one ide drive to a sata drive, I have my grub menu and device.map here http://pastebin.com/931848
<mwe> |Osiris: it should be a comment that's how update-grub works
<Surkow> @wols  - sky2 must be the other then
<Surkow> the marvell ethernet
<|Osiris> mwe, what do I ned to do then, what do you mean with automativc kernel list?
<mwe> |Osiris: it reads the comments in the automatic kernel list
<bharat862004> wols: content of file in /etc/network/interface      < http://pastebin.com/931847 >
<Changlinn> I have also switched fstab and done the install-grub /dev/sd6 commands
<SEOmoz> !update
<mwe> |Osiris: if you don't have a such a section the file is broken
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<|Osiris> mwe, so it is correct?
<mwe> |Osiris: please pastebin the entire menu.lst file
<|Osiris> mwe, stupid enough it is correct but it does not install grub correct
<|Osiris> hang on
<evilfourzero> ok my wine, is totally fucked up
<bharat862004> evilfourzero: this is family channel... mind ur words
<evilfourzero> After any space on any Windows GUI application, the text is not visible
<evilfourzero> Ah kk sorry
<Frogzoo> |Osiris: you need 'sudo install-grub' for that
<evilfourzero> But is that problem documented?
<acolitodehumilda> hola
<bharat862004> wols: ??
<wols> bharat862004: next time when it happens, try a sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart instead of the enu thing you described
<bharat862004> wols: usually how does ubuntu connect to net... what method ??
<osi2> mwe, lost internet connection
<osi2> mwe, http://paste-it.net/o53abc4
<bharat862004> wols: this is what i do,,, first start my system and after completely booting in ubuntu, i switch on the ADSL modem ???
<evilfourzero> Where can I obtain help with WINE?
<rambo3> #winehq
<evilfourzero> thanks
<osi2> mwe, got it?
<mwe> osi2: so how does update-grub fail? It should touch the grub install itself, only update menu.lst
<mwe> osi2: yeah
<thyko> is it possible to upgrade my ubuntu install from 6.06 to 7.04?
<osi2> mwe, I think you got me wrong
<mwe> osi2: explain
<osi2> mwe, grub auto  installs itself on the wrong partition
<thyko> without formating my box
<Changlinn> fogzoo: don't you mean grub-install?
<egomezs> ola
<bharat862004> wols: ???
<mwe> osi2: auto installs? you mean when you install ubuntu?
<Changlinn> thyko: it sure is, I did it a few weeks ago, but I went 6.06-6.10-7.04
<berent> is there any youtube url grabber in ubuntu
<osi2> mwe, yes
<thyko> Changlinn: how do i do that?
<Frogzoo> berent: it's a ff extension - videodownloader
<Changlinn> so I do a grub-install /dev/sda6 from the live cd, then reboot, and no good
<bharat862004> u can use addons for firefox
<osi2> mwe, also when I update it autoupdates grub also
<thyko> i'll jump stright to 7.04 and see what happens
<Changlinn> thyko: at the prompt do sudo update-manager -d
<Sepero> berent: url grabber?
<Changlinn> thyko: or you can do that :P
<mwe> osi2: but when you update it should not reinstall grub. only update the config file
<osi2> mwe, not if there is a newer version of grub
<berent> Sepero Frogzoo : if i want to download youtube/google videos
<mwe> osi2: so sudo grub-install doesn't work?
<osi2> mwe, and it looks like it also happends when I upgrade to a new kernel
<mwe> osi2: that should only update the config file
<Sepero> berent: Like Frogzoo said, you need a FF extension.
<osi2> mwe, I don't want to try it again since it will crash grub again
<kane77> how can I merge quite a number of .pdf's into one?
<osi2> mwe, it works now by installing it though the Gentoo disk
<thyko> Changlinn: doing tha ....
<berent> Sepero Frogzoo : ff = firefox? where do i get that extension
<mwe> osi2: updating the kernel should not reinstall grub only update the config file
<Sepero> berent: Firefox -> Tools -> Add Ons -> Get Extensions
<mwe> osi2: it doesn't just create wrong updates to the config file?
<osi2> mwe, weird
<osi2> mwe, this is not the only mahcine with this problem
<osi2> mwe, no
<mwe> osi2: it doesn't just create wrong updates to the config file?
<mwe> hmm
<osi2> mwe, weird huh?
<osi2> mwe, it really installs grub in the wrong partition
<wols> bharat862004: you switch on your adsl first. THEN turn on ubuntu
<Sepero> berent: You'll probably want to search for the videodownloader extension like Frogzoo said.
<berent> Sepero Frogzoo : thanks let me try
<mwe> osi2: yeah. supposing # kopt=root= and # groot= are correct it's very odd
<osi2> mwe, after the setup runned and rebooted for the first time I got a Grub Error 18
<Sepero> ahoy
<wols> mwe: I already said that his device map isn't correct. long ago
<mwe> wols: I see
<bharat862004> wols: that will work... but the reverse thing wont work ??? which i usually forgot to switch on my modem
<berent> Sepero Frogzoo : download error
<bharat862004> wols: so i have to restart my comp again :(
<wols> bharat862004: not until you restart networking like I told you or like you do
<bryan_> Hi, hope its cool to inquire: Im desperate haha, has anyone installed Ubuntu on a Macbook here?
<wols> 12:04 < |Osiris> devicemap say:  (hd0) /dev/sda <- but he said he uses /dev/hda6 for grub
<Xsylotte> back :D
<osi2> mwe, do you know how I can autostart services on every boot? like ssh and hdparm
<bryan_> Ive got mine installed with latest Ubuntu release, and need OSX back, but, wont boot from DVD or CD
<bharat862004> wols: i usually forget to start the modem... most of the times... so wanted a solution... instead of restarting the whole operating system :)
<mwe> osi2: yes
<Xsylotte> leagris, thx :D
<wols> bharat862004: I didn't say to restart the OS
<flake> why did my drive letters change from hda..hdd back to sda..sdd ??  now I can't access one of my harddrives
<osi2> wols, it is the disk not the partition ;)
<osi2> mwe, how ;)
<wols> flake: kernel update with libata
<Sepero> berent: Can you paste the link
<bharat862004> wols: ok thanks ;)
<wols> osi2: but it will lokg on the wrong disk for the partition
<berent> got it
<wols> osi2: rcconf for example. or man update-rc.d
<osi2> wobx, there is no partiion mentiond
<flake> do i need to edit my fstab to be able to add it
<mwe> osi2: update-rc.d or rcconf
<berent> same way but it tells it is uploaded by unsigned
<wols> osi2: for hdparm you need to write your own init script
<wols> flake: add what?
<flake> i think it's a partition of one of the drives that is missing
<wols> flake: fdisk -l
<bullgard4> lspci -vv prints: "0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRIV (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)." Where is explained what domain=0000 means?
<SleepingSloth> how do I stop my middle mouse button from pasting?
<wols> bullgard4: PCI specs
<osi2> mwe, ty
<osi2> wols, you say I need to replace the hd(0)
<osi2> ?
<PaulD> Is Ubuntu compatable with debian or FC ?
<bullgard4> wols: Which ones?The ones I wanted to consult are not publicly readable.
<wols> osi2: no I did not
<wols> bullgard4: I know
<bullgard4> wols: So what to do next-best?
<flake> wols - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26242/
<osi2> wols, thought so sorry
<osi2> mwe, any other solutions? ;)
<flake> would it be sdb3  ?
<luisbg_> anybody uses irssi through screen?
<bullgard4> PaulD: Ubuntu is compatible with Debian.
<wols> bullgard4: google
<wols> osi2: have you edited your device.map?
<bullgard4> wols: Oh!
<Sepero> berent: Did you get it??
<Surkow> @ wols - I rebooted and still suffered from the problem...here are the results: http://pastebin.com/931853
<wols> flake: I don't know which is missing
<berent> Sepero : it doesnt download from google videos
<bullgard4> luisbg_: I have been using irssi through screen but I do not do it often now any more.
<bharat862004> wols: so what do u suggest ati or nvidia graphics ??? to buy ?
<osi2> wols, no
<shorto> hey all can comebody tell me why i have sound in totem but nowhere else?
<kwajstabo> i downloaded libf2c library to Desktop, but now i dont know how to install it. Any idea?
<shorto> anybody*
<berent> Sepero : it says invalid url
<luisbg_> bullgard4, how do I get back to the terminal to quit the screen without closing irssi?
<luisbg_> bullgard4, when I want to disconnect from screen but not quit the irc client I mean
<bryan_> nobody with any experience on an Intel Mac?
<Sepero> berent: So you have the extension installed?
<wols> bharat862004: everyne told you: nvidia. a 7600GT or such
<osi2> wols, mwe g2g thanks for helping!
<bullgard4> luisbg_: I do not think that this is possible. I believe that you have to close Irssi first.
<wols> osi2: but your should
<flake> what gui partition tool can i use to figure out which drive is mapped to which device
<berent> Sepero : yes second time it go installed
<wols> osi2: if you really have no sda but only hda
<luisbg_> bullgard4, but my intention is to keep irssi always open
<wols> flake: why do you need a gui?
<bharat862004> wols: whats the equivalent nvidia graphics card for ati x1600 fx ?
<Sepero> berent: Can you tell me what version you have installed?
<wols> bharat862004: I just told you
<osi2> wols, shat whould I change into what?
<bharat862004> wols: ok thanks again
<wols> the 7600gt should be about the same price as an ati 1600
<bullgard4> luisbg_: As far as I am informed one solution to keep Irssi always on is to run it via Screen.
<bharat862004> wols: hmm
<wols> osi2: to hda
<berent> Sepero : Version 1.1.1
<Surkow> @ Sepero - I rebooted and got this as result (network down again) http://www.youporn.com/watch/6074
<Sepero> berent: Ok, I have that version too. What's the google link?
<flake> something that can tell me.. disk1 = /dev/sdb1  and disk-1 = /dev/sda1
<flake> etc
<wols> flake: those are not disks. that are partitions.
<wols> mount will tell you for example when it's mounted only of course
<flake> right but the system named those for me
<osi2> wols, the weird thing is in I have a sda
<osi2> wols, only in gentoo it called it hda
<wols> flake: dmesg |grep sda will tell you
<wols> osi2: so what is it called now in ubuntu?
<berent> Sepero : any ideo
<berent> Sepero : any vdeo
<osi2> wobx, sda
<berent> Sepero : any video
<wols> and how it's called is kernel dependent as I told alread
<osi2> wols, sda
<wols> osi2: then it's eight. why did yous ay hda before to me then?
<osi2> wols, it was in gentoo
<osi2> the command i used
<wols> we don't do gentoo support here...
<wols> also we still ahven't a proper error description when and how it errors
<kane77> how can I merge pdf's? I tried Ghostscript script I found but it ends in Unrecoverable error, exit code 1... what are other options??
<luisbg_> bullgard4, yes, I open irssi through screen but then I don't see how to get irssi to the background
<osi2> wols, I know but I worked with gentoo and it fixed the problem temporary
<wols> osi2: will you now answer my question?
<bullgard4> luisbg_: I have no experience on this endeavour.
<Sepero> berent: I'm testing mine.
<Surkow> I don't know if you guys are very busy with helping others....but would you think upgrading to a newer kernel with newer drivers would help?
<luisbg_> bullgard4, ok thanks =)
<Sepero> berent: I get the same error.
<wols> Surkow: unlikely. your problem seems to be the other end since the network link fails to come up
<Surkow> a problem with my router/modem/switch?
<wols> Surkow: are you booting your router and the PC at the same time?
<bryan_> anyone ever get "invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume" error message?
<PaulD> bullgard4, thank you.
<osi2> wols, which question then?
<bryan_> Im dyin here haha
<wols> 12:35 < wols> also we still ahven't a proper error description when and how it errors
<Surkow> @wols - the router is a part of the modem and a switch is connected to it.
<Surkow> it' s always online
<berent> Sepero : the funniest thing is even the link given in http://javimoya.com/blog/youtube_en.php gives error
<Sepero> berent: It has worked with google for me before, they maybe upgrading or other problems.
<Surkow> @wols - connection problem do not occur with my dual boot windows...so I assume it's something related to the drivers
<osi2> wols, it occurs after installation when the system reboots for the first time it turns out grub is installed on the wrong disk. Also when updating the system when grub is involved it happened.
<wols> I still see see no error from you
<Smegzor> I've have moved my ubuntu install to a new box and X won't start.  It says No screens found.  I can boot into recovery mode, but I haven't found the command to reconfigure X.  What command do I need or do I just edit the config by hand?
<Sepero> berent: There are other websites like videodownloader, you might want to try them out.
<Sepero> berent: They basically take a given link and return to you a download link.
<wols> Smegzor: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rambo3> Smegzor, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<berent> Sepero : how do they do it
<Smegzor> That might be tricky.  I don't have networking on that box yet.
<Sepero> berent: I don't really know.
<osi2> wols, why don;t you see an error
<Gerrit> Where can I find the post-login file to put xmodmap commands that I want to be carried out everytime I login via kdm?
<osi2> wols, looks like an error to me, grub not working after installation
<flake> wols - I figured it out, I refreshed my mounts and seen which drives weren't available, went into fstab and commented them out, then re-refreshed, now it's working
<mjcruces> ola
<darknox> is there a way to reset ubuntu without reinstalling it?
<mjcruces> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ermejo> join #aircrack
<AnRkey> hi all
<wols> osi2: cause an error is on your screen and you tell it to me. I don't see this. ergo: no error
<AnRkey> how do i set my dhcp server to only handle requests from eth1?
<mjcruces> dont speak inglish
<wols> Gerrit: ~/.xesssion
<Gerrit> wols: thanks
<Gerrit> wols: Is it correct that the file does not exist yet?
<wols> !es | mjcruces
<ubotu> mjcruces: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<wols> Gerrit: yes
<mjcruces> wols
<mjcruces> what?
<osi2> wols, told before Error 18
<ermejo> ci sono italiani qui
<sybariten> i attached a USB cabinet with a hard disk ... i could hear it spinning. Now i cant mount /dev/sda1 . Any suggestions what i want to check?
<wols> !it | ermejo
<ubotu> ermejo: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ermejo> thank you
<wols> osi2: you have and IDE and and SCSI or SATA disk in that PC?
<mjcruces> olaaaaaaaaa
<osi2> wobx, IDE
<osi2> wols, IDE
<wols> Smegzor: you want to check the error message you get
<osi2> wols, but it is shows as SDA
<mjcruces> no se
<wols> osi2: single disk only?
<osi2> wols, yes
<mjcruces> no te entiendo
<osi2> wols, g2g back in 30mins
<wols> osi2: your problem is not that it looks on the wrong disk: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/GRUB#Error_18
<Smegzor> wols, I checked the error originally and was pretty clueless :)  Its doing a forced check (rebooting) and making me wait atm :(
<ermejo> vorrei usare aircrack
<ermejo>  questo
<RainCT> Hi
<wols> your ericx_2 wrong channel. english only
<Keanu> Hey
<Keanu> Can someone give me support please?
<wols> !ask | Keanu
<ubotu> Keanu: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Keanu> Ah. Okay. Sorry.
* Smegzor passes Keanu a crutch
<bunt00> hi any idea if the nvidia driver supports geforce 6100 onboard
<RainCT> Where are the network configurations saved (the different settings you can set on System -> Admin -> Network)?
<wols> bunt00: it should
<Keanu> Well - Iv installed Ubutnu Server.. All working fine.. But my only problem is the fact iv installed it without 1024xsomething views
<wols> RainCT: /etc/network/interfaces
<Keanu> And, I can't strain my eyes for long enough to look at 800x600
<wols> Keanu: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Keanu> Where would I type that in?
<Driven10> terminal
<Keanu> Okay, thanks
<Keanu> I'll take a look for that
<wols> !fixres | Keanu
<ubotu> Keanu: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Keanu> I'll stay incase I can't find it :P
<RainCT> wols: thanks :)
<Keanu> Thanks all :3
<zeal> Hi, Im just about to buy some more ram, should i go for 1GB or 2GB, I got a 2.8ghz p4, and mostly do firefox and filesharing, and music listening
<sybariten> personally i'd definitely go for 1 gb
<Keanu> 1GB - In my opinion thats not really alot to get 2GB for.. But it depends on..
<Keanu> If you want it super fast.. Or not
<Keanu> (Sorry didn't include it into my last sentance)
<bryan_> so nobody knows any mount errors i Ubuntu on a MAcbook?
<RainCT> is it possible to switch between DHCP and static IP from the terminal (with a single command)?
<SleepingSloth> how do I stop my middle mouse button from pasting?
<Keanu> Hey - ubotu - I just tpyed in "sudo /ect/init.d/?dm restart" and it said "Command not found"
<Keanu> Any ideas?
<mezziah> good morning world
<moQs_X-tra> hi
<bryan_> cool, Linux isnt what I thought, any OS install that after setup prevents mounting Apple Install discs is a f-in POS as far as Im concerned! PEACE
<SleepingSloth> how do I stop my middle mouse button from pasting?
<wols> RainCT: sort of: put the static IP ininterfaces and when you want dhcp: sudo dhcp-client eth0
<NET||abuse> Hi guys.. is anyone else able to get democracy working under feisty, using the latest versions?
<zeal> thank, you, I will go for 1gb :)
<RainCT> wols: and to get it back?
<RainCT> to static
<wols> Keanu: tehe ? depends on what displaymanager you use. kdm, gdm or xdm. and: ubotu is a bot
<Xsylotte> question: how to intall fonts like arial, times new roman, calibri etc... ?
<Xsylotte> *install
<wols> RainCT: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<RainCT> wols: cool, thanks. will try it out now
<Keanu> Ah. Okay. He spoke like a person though... Man... Bots are advanced... Lol. I have no idea what display manager I am using? Is there a way to find out? Sorry i'm rather new to this.. Only got Ubuntu to work last night after figureing out it doesn't display anything when you type in your password.
<predaeus_> !font | Xsylotte
<ubotu> Xsylotte: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<killruana> Bonjours
<TakeOut{u}> !french | killruana
<rambo3> lu
<ubotu> killruana: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<RainCT> Keanu: you've written ect instead of etc
<Dimensions> Hie ... how can i ssh into a machine with a port with 222 instead of 22 ?? there are two machines with same ip one is on port 22 other is with port 222 ...
<wols> Dimensions: man ssh. -p or such
<lenny64600> -fr
<neil_feisty> Dimensions, u can ssh with -p option
<jafair> help i don't know password root ubuntu feisty fawn
<jafair> i want to install java runtime
<RAOF> !root > jafair <--- Check the PM from ubotu
<Dimensions> that doesn't work for me ...
<mezziah> jafair: use sudo instead
<Dimensions> it says illegal option -r
<Dimensions> -p says bad port ...
<Vorian> where can I find Klingon fonts for OO?
<jafair> on terminal i type sudo but ask me a password
<neil_feisty> Dimensions, -p 222
<mezziah> yes, enter your password
<mezziah> for your user account
<Frogzoo> Vorian: apt-cache search klingon or google
<Dimensions> neil_feisty:  ssh -p hostip:port ?
<Dimensions> thanks guys
<Dimensions> got it
<Keanu> So, anyone got any idea?... How I like.. Fix the resolution...... Erm. .By adding a new one on?..
<jafair> yes i already my password an come a message "authentication failure"
<mezziah> jafair: this is odd.. did you download the correct java package and hit 'sudo sh jr....bin'?
<mezziah> because this one should work, at least it did for me
<neil_feisty> ssh -p port, Dimensions
<frandavid100> hey guys
<neil_feisty> Dimensions, , or u can man ssh in terminal
<frandavid100> do you know what the command to call the ubuntu shutdown menu is?
<jafair> thanx alot guy i'll try what you are suggested, coz i am a new one with ubuntu
<frandavid100> I'd like to file a bug against it but I don't know its actual name
<defrysk> frandavid100, sudo poweroff
<mezziah> frandavid100: hit 'sudo halt -p'
<defrysk> frandavid100, sudo shutdown -h now
<mezziah> oh poweroff also works? good to know
<frandavid100> not that, the dialog that pops up when you push the power button
<frandavid100> the one with log off, restart, shutdown... on it
<Keanu> Okay, iv got a problem. Iv went to /etc/X11/xorg.conf like the guide told me too.. Iv found the display.. But under modes it says "1024x768" yet in "System, preferences, Screen Resolution" it doesn't show "1024x768" it only shows "800x600" and "640x480" Any idea anyone?
<neil_feisty> frandavid100, i think its the log out button
<frandavid100> I think the package is gnome-power-manager
<mezziah> Keanu: no idea for this one but you can remove all unneeded resolutions in the xorg.conf so that theres only the one left you want to use
<Keanu> Ohh okay
<osi2> wols, I'm back
<osi2> wols, I looked up the error indeed and tried to analyse but reinstalling grub solved it
<Keanu> Erm, i know its a stupid question and all.. But @Mezziah how do I save after iv edited it?
<mezziah> Keanu: depends on the editor youre using
<mezziah> in nano its ctrl+o
<Keanu> Erm... Terminal?
<Xsylotte> question: i have installed r-project. but i can't find it in applictaions menu
<mezziah> yes, sure, but what did you enter in order to edit the xorg.conf?
<mezziah> nano, vi...?
<Xsylotte> question 2: my amarok crashed whenever i try to play mp3 file.
<uakkeri> Hi folks!
<uakkeri> my IBM is overheating... plz help
<liquiddoom> Is it safe to turn it off for now?
<Xsylotte> anyone ?
<Keanu> Sorry - I had to grab the fly spray. I'll see4 now
<mezziah> heh, could also need it here
<mezziah> cat's doing nothing :<
<Keanu> I took out some information (The old displays"
<Keanu> )**
<mezziah> yes, okay
<Keanu> So how would I go around saving it?
<mezziah> but i want to know which editor you're using
<Keanu> And Lol @ the flyspray comment. :)
<Keanu> Erm, Terminal I thinl?
<Keanu> Think*
<mezziah> ok whats the command you entered to edit the file?
<Keanu> It says GNU Nano
<mezziah> good, then hit ctrl+x to save it and ctrl+o to leave the editor
<Keanu> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf Thats the command
<mezziah> but be sure that you have sudo rights
<Keanu> Okay
<Keanu> okay.. I think I saved it..
<Xsylotte> question 2: my amarok crashed whenever i try to play mp3 file.?
<Keanu> Yay I did
<Keanu> Okay, so should I reset now?
<mezziah> fine, then you have to restart the x-server
<mezziah> should work now
<Keanu> X-server? Should I just reset the whole pc?
<mezziah> no, only the x-server, save and close all your apps and hit ctrl+alt+backspace in order to do that
<Keanu> ...Uhoh..
<Keanu> Would it make any difference if I actually reset the whole pc?...
<mezziah> no it's actually the same thing, but it takes much more time :>
<Keanu> Ahh.. Phew
<Keanu> I really hope this works
<mezziah> yes, let me know if it worked
<Keanu> My eyes can't stand much more of that resolution. :P
<mezziah> heh
<blazemonger> the only bad thing about ubuntu is it hates my ati rage 128 video card
<Keanu> Wtf..
<blazemonger> debian works flawless but ubuntu hates it
<Keanu> I just got an error.
<mezziah> what error did you get?
<Keanu> :( My god.. Don't say I have to re-install ubuntu
<Keanu> I couldn't see in time.
<mezziah> let me guess, the x-server didnt fire up?
<Keanu> I'll type itout this time.
<Keanu> Something like that.
<blazemonger> keanu: give debian a try
<Keanu> ...? Debian?..
<blazemonger> ubuntu gave me nothing but crashes andd wierd screen errors
<blazemonger> on my desktop
<blazemonger> my desktop system has  a rage 128 card
<blazemonger> my notebook though, ubuntu works flawless
<mezziah> debian and ubuntu aren't that different
<Keanu> I can't if it means more downloading.. Cause I dun havehigh speed net at the moment...
<uakkeri> my laptop ibm t30 is melting... help
<mezziah> Keanu: are you sure you didn't forget to keep the " outside of the resolution?
<blazemonger> i don't see why ubuntu would crash my desktop
<Thomas[NL] > how to generate of list of files in a directory and his sub-directories??
<Keanu> Okay... Here... it is...
<Keanu> I didn't, I don't think I did.
<Keanu> Okay!
<Xsylotte> question: i have installed r-project. but i can't find it in applictaions menu??
<Keanu> superblock last mount...
<blazemonger> it's a d865perl motherboard, and has a rage 128 pro 32mb video card which is pretty good
<mezziah> yes, it's quite important
<Keanu> contiguous...
<blazemonger> and SHOULD have NO problem running ubuntu
<mezziah> huh, what you're doing?
<blazemonger> like progs like cheesetracker it bombs out on me
<Pici> Thomas[NL] : ls -R
<blazemonger> and hydrogen
<blazemonger> and jack daemon
<Keanu> I'm just typing how the ones that stand out..
<blazemonger> but on my desktop debian works flawless
<mezziah> oh, right
<Keanu> I think its installing something?
<blazemonger> but on my notebook ubuntu works flawless i dont see what it could be
<Thomas[NL] > Pici, thank you
<mezziah> installing? then it has really nothing to do with the last change regarding the resolution :S
<Keanu> Reading files needed to boot (seccond stage)
<blazemonger> but gnewsense works perfect on my desktop and that's basd ON ubuntu
<blazemonger> wierd isn't it?
<Keanu> oI think its loaded x-server
<kalabra> what?
<blazemonger> ghow ubuntu will crash my desktop syste
<blazemonger> m by not doing anything but running a screensaver
<kalabra> ahoooo
<arcade> We're a bunch of guys at work who has a problem with feisty.  After installing feisty, it starts rewnewing it's IP address from the DHCP server way too often (at least once a day).  This wasn't the behaviour of any previous release, nor a problem with neither windows nor other linux distros ..
<mezziah> blazemonger: well.. look, i only had problems with debian although i actually loved the distro.. but i had had only problems with it, reinstalled it like every two months.. now i use ubuntu for several months and it works just fine
<blazemonger> the molecule screensaver is bugggggy as hell
<arcade> any ideas?
<Keanu> Okay, that hasn't changed anything :(
<mezziah> hmm
<blazemonger> i love ubuntu bu8t I just can't even record my dj mixes in it with audour
<mezziah> could you paste the lines with the resolution at http://pastebin.ca ?
<SleepingSloth> how do I stop my middle mouse button from pasting?
<Keanu> Okay.
<blazemonger> when i loaed up audour or audacity in jubuntu i get crash after crash and when the screensaver the molecule saver comes on it gtotally bugs out and im like..a screensaver of ALL things making a super fast 2.4 ghz system crash
<blazemonger> with 765 mbof memory and a 32mb rage 128 card with opengl
<mezziah> o_O
<Keanu> Oh my poor eyes.
<blazemonger> its not mark shuttleworth's fault..it's more like.whjoever mautains that molecule screensaver is on the drugs lol
<Keanu> Okay.. It should be
<Keanu> http://pastebin.com/931874
<mezziah> ok wait a sec
<Keanu> Okay.
<mezziah> just curious.. did you ever see a graphical screen?
<Keanu> Erm? Graphical?
<mezziah> yes like window manager
<mezziah> kde, gnome
<Keanu> Gnome, yeah I think.
<Keanu> With a mouse and stuff.
<mezziah> ok, just wondering because there's the default stuff
<mezziah> and, does it start with the changed settings?
<Keanu> Is that bad?
<mezziah> if it worked it can't be bad i think
<Keanu> It doesn't start with my new resolution, no.
<Keanu> Still at 800x600... (Headache resolution)
<mezziah> hrm, what resolution were you using before?
<Keanu> 800x600
<Keanu> Then I edited out 800x600
<Keanu> Out of that xorg.conf
<mezziah> so, add it again and see if you can change the resolution in gnome using ctrl++/ctrl+-
<Keanu> Okay..
<Keanu> 2 secconds.
<predaeus_> SleepingSloth, why would you want that? It is the most practical feature in Linux Desktops
<mezziah> yep
<mezziah> in the meantime i could get a new and fresh coffee..
<dchky> mmmm, starbucks hot chocolate.
<predaeus_> !enter | Keanu
<ubotu> Keanu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mezziah> great, my bro stole it :<
<Keanu> Okay, sorry o.
<Cocoon> er... i'm not an expert with xorg, but shouldn't line 19 of that pastebin keanu sent read "Depth 16" and not "Depth 15". I've never seen a 15-bit colour depth before....
<Keanu> o.o*
<mezziah> Cocoon: oh yes, youre right..
<mezziah> um, wait, no. i have the same content in my xorg.conf, but additionally 16bit
<uakkeri> i'd like to set the fan manually to prevent my laptop from burning... plz help
<Keanu> Sorry about that, had another fly attack me.
<Keanu> Just to ask - Where would I type in "ctrl++" because I tried pressing it on the desktop, and it didn't do anything
<mezziah> Keanu: maybe you also could try adding 16bit resolution, it seems to be missing
<Keanu> Okay
<jetscreamer> hold the ctrl key while pressing the + on the keypad
<jetscreamer> maybe have numlock on not sure
<Keanu> Ah
<Keanu> It does have 16
<Keanu> I just didn't paste it
<Keanu> Sorry.
<mezziah> okay.. so you have the resolutions 1024x786 and 800x600, right? do both show up in the gnome settings dialog?
<Keanu> (Sorry for multi lines aswell) When I press CTRL + it only affects the internet browsers..
<Keanu> Where is the Gnome Settings dialog? >.>
<mezziah> er, dunno, i'm on e17.. but i mean the dialog where you can change the resolution by pressing buttons and stuff
<jetscreamer> under the settings... 3rd from left on taskbar
<Keanu> Well, I just downloaded "Server" off the ubuntu site... So I dunno...
<Keanu> Okay, 2 secconds.
<jetscreamer> admin or preferences something like that
<Keanu> Preferences.
<Cocoon> Keanu: from the menu - System > Preferences > Resolution
<Keanu> Okay
<Keanu> I see.. "800x600" and "640x480"
<mezziah> this is odd.. can't you add a res anywhere?
<jetscreamer> i had that
<Keanu> I don't know.. :(.. Its doing my eyes in though..
<jetscreamer> my stuff wasn't getting autodetected well
<jetscreamer> iirc it was the nv driver but i forget
<jetscreamer> i just used my real xorg.conf
<berent> why are google videos so bad they always play broken
<jetscreamer> and it worked fine
<Viper550> <berent> latest version of Flash?
<berent> Viper550 ; from where
<GeekMaster1> th1 hi
<Viper550> Adobe website? Do you have 9 for Linux yet?
<uakkeri> Anyone with IBM thinkpad plz help
<berent> Viper550 ; what is 9
<Keanu> Erm...?... iirc?... nv?.. My head..
<Viper550> the latest version of Flash Player?
<SleepingSloth> predaeus - I want to know how to do it - can you answer?
<mezziah> Keanu: iirc=if i remember correctly.. and nv means the nvidia display driver, if you have a nvidia graphics card you should use this driver in the "Device" section
<pwngasm> if i was to get a webcam, which brand would be the most linux compatible?
<uakkeri> has anyone had laptop overheating problems?
<berent> Viper550 ; from where?
<SleepingSloth> predaeus - if you must know, I have a very twitchy scroll wheel, which results in a lot of unwanted pastes - but essentially it is up to me what I use my PC for....
<Keanu> I don't think I have a nvidia graphics card..
<Viper550> <berent> WWW.ADOBE.COM
<mezziah> hmm what then? ati?
<Keanu> I'm going to go take a lie down
<dchky> I have, I had an ant infestation and they munged up the wires. It gets a tad hot.
<Keanu> Thanks for all your support
<SleepingSloth> can anyone tell me how to disable m middle-button-paste please?
<mezziah> okay see you around
<niki_kolev> uakkeri : i have dell inspiron1100
<Keanu> I will prob be back later on, but right now.. I feel ill cause of the screen resolution.
<Keanu> Thanks all.
<dchky> Middle button paste, that's only like one of the best features dating back to... Well, forever.
<Keanu> And once agian, thanks for the support Mezziah. Greatly apreicated.
<dchky> in your xorg.conf file - it can be switched off their.
<mezziah> youre welcome
<[n1ce] MiLk> hey guys
<BlendArt> hey
<[n1ce] MiLk> does anyone use gdesklets and beryl?
<jetscreamer> middle button pastes what you have highlighted
<[n1ce] MiLk> i cant bring them both to work properly
<Cocoon> [n1ce] MiLk: only with a gun to my head
<[n1ce] MiLk> ^^
<BlendArt> wow harsh
<Cocoon> i found gdesklets way too buggy, and beryl is just as bad.
<dchky> I guess if you don't highlight anything, then that twitchy middle mouse button wont be a problem.
<[n1ce] MiLk> hmm why dont u like beryl
<[n1ce] MiLk> i like the cube
<BlendArt> cube = lag
<[n1ce] MiLk> hmm works fine here
<dchky> I didn't find beryl buggy, a tad slow, but not buggy.
<Cocoon> cube eats my CPU
<GeekMaster1> Probably doesnt have a card to support it
<chronicle> Having trouble with mkisofs under dapper
<dchky> Plenty of cards support it, few support it well.
<chronicle> mkisofs version  2.01+01a01-4ubuntu6
<[n1ce] MiLk> y i got enough power to run it so why not use it
<BlendArt> when are de nvidiaglx updated?
<GeekMaster1> My comp runs pretyt fast even with Beryl. people that ahave the hardware to support it LOVE Beryl as I do
<Cocoon> i work with 3D engineering tools all day, i even found the cube quite natural to use, but it just wasn't worth the CPU cycles
<chronicle> mkisofs puts the files under some randomly named directories under the specified root (using -root)
<dbzdeath[lappy] > BlendArt: try nvidia-glx-new
<chronicle> Anybody have any idea why?
<[n1ce] MiLk> geekmaster same here
<BlendArt> thawnks
<chronicle> There doesn't seem to be any update to fix it either.
<[n1ce] MiLk> i got just one prob with it
<[n1ce] MiLk> when i want to play warcraft i have to switch to metacity window managewr
<[n1ce] MiLk> cause mousescrolling doesnt work with berly
<chronicle> Anybody?
<[n1ce] MiLk> and i dont know why
<GeekMaster1> mousescrolling doesnt work with berly?
<BlendArt> rofl
<[n1ce] MiLk> in warcraftt frozen throne
<GeekMaster> What do you mean mousescrolling doesnt work with berly?
<dbzdeath[lappy] > GeekMaster: usually it does
<dchky> gl desktop screws up the virtual desktops, beryl needs to extend its cube vertical as well. That'd be cool.
<BlendArt> lol
<Vw1`8t> hello everyone, i'm having problem with selecting Win XP as my deafult OS to boot with. My distro is UBUNTU...and I'm curently at menu.lst...but cant figure out how to change boot order
<[n1ce] MiLk> do you know this game?
<Vw1`8t> anyone can help?
<[n1ce] MiLk> u can look arround with mouse
<GeekMaster> It always
<GeekMaster1> does for me
<Vw1`8t> and yes, i'm loged in as root
<dbzdeath[lappy] > Vw1`8t: look for default
<zeroday> Vw1`8t: you need to add "savedefault" to ur prefereed one
<dchky> in your menu.lst look for Default and adjust to the partition you want to boot.
<Vw1`8t> just ad "1"?
<[n1ce] MiLk> well i can move the screen up and down
<chronicle> Vw1`8t: Change default's value
<[n1ce] MiLk> but left and right doesnt work properly
<zeroday> Vw1`8t: and delete savedefault from the ubuntu
<GeekMaster1> As I said.... People with the hardware support LOVE Beryl. You don't have the hardware? You call it buggy
<GeekMaster> I've NEVER had a problem with Beryl
<zeroday> Vw1`8t: no the word savedefault at the kernel list
<GeekMaster> Not one
<dbzdeath[lappy] > GeekMaster1: hardware support?
<[n1ce] MiLk> i love it when i dont play with it
<rambo3> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<GeekMaster1> Hardware to support it
<Vw1`8t> allright
<Vw1`8t> let me try
<[n1ce] MiLk> all is fine when i dont use wine
<[n1ce] MiLk> but i think beryl conflicts with the window manager of wine
<chronicle> Does anybody here use Dapper? (6.06 LTS)
<GeekMaster> I'm not sure about that. I run a VM to run apps for other OS'
<dbzdeath[lappy] > ouch dapper?
<[n1ce] MiLk> <--- feisty
<liquiddoom> !smp
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<dbzdeath[lappy] > chronicle: why are you still using dapper?
<Cocoon> Dapper? (Examines the dust on his 6.06 CD)
<[n1ce] MiLk> ^^
<chronicle> dbzdeath[lappy] : The machine's kind of sensitive (runs as sort of a surver)
<chronicle> server
<dbzdeath[lappy] > chronicle: ah... well.. do you have a dapper specific problem?
<Vw1`8t> zeroday, i've deleted "savedeafult"...2 of them total
<chronicle> Yeah, mkisofs seems to be behaving strangely
<Vw1`8t> sounds right?
<chronicle> mkisofs version  2.01+01a01-4ubuntu6
<liquiddoom> Does anyone know of a way to run normal applications across multiple machines (like distcc for normal applications)?
<chronicle> mkisofs puts the files under some randomly named directories under the specified root (using -root)
<dchky> what is a 'normal' application?
<liquiddoom> dchky: Things like GIMP
<dbzdeath[lappy] > dchky: i think he means use the combined power of other machines to handle the program
<Ind[y] > Hello. How can I change the default keyring of an applet?
<dchky> ahh. You could nfs your home directory
<dchky> or share it some other way.
<dchky> ahhh, wrong again.
<SleepingSloth> can anyone tell me how to disable m middle-button-paste please?
<dbzdeath[lappy] > i've always wondered... what's a keyring?
<liquiddoom> It's like kwallet
<Ind[y] > (I want to make it same as the network key, for stopping the Keryring Manager of asking me a password each time I try to connect)
<liquiddoom> Saves your passwords
<dchky> What kind of mouse do you have SleepingSloth.
<dbzdeath[lappy] > liquiddoom: ahh
<erUSUL> SleepingSloth: i do not think you can is a "core" (and very usefull imnsho) X feature
<SleepingSloth> dchky: 2 button with scroll wheel	
<dchky> Disabling the middle mouse button is something that you'll need to do in the xorg.conf file.
<dbzdeath[lappy] > liquiddoom: why would you want that? it sounds like a big security issue to me
<chronicle> dbzdeath[lappy] : ???
<liquiddoom> Simplicity.
<dbzdeath[lappy] > chronicle: yes?
<SleepingSloth> erUSUL - I dont care who thinks it is useful functionality, I just want to turn it off
<liquiddoom> It has a master password though
<dchky> Just a sec, I'll take a look for you and see if I can figure out which line does it.
<mosffit> how can i install ubuntu when im inside winxp, is there a way without booting it to cd but instead type something or double click something inside the ubuntu cd installer?
<dbzdeath[lappy] > liquiddoom: well that's a bit better
<Ind[y] > I don't want to be asked for a password each time I login, and my system tries to connect to the network.
<erUSUL> SleepingSloth: i answered that too
<liquiddoom> <mosffit>: It can be done the other way around
<SleepingSloth> erUSUL - well, not really
<[n1ce] MiLk> mosffit do you want to run it with a virtual machine?
<liquiddoom> !qemu | mosffit
<ubotu> mosffit: qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<chronicle> dbzdeath[lappy] : So this is not the place to ask questions about Dapper or old versions then. Any idea where I might find a solution to my problem?
<erUSUL> SleepingSloth: you *can* *not* in case you do not anderstand it the first time
<mosffit> what do you mean liquiddoom ?
<dchky> If I remember rightly, switching off your middle mouse button will mean you need to mess with: Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
<dbzdeath[lappy] > mosffit: you could risk setting something like vmware to use the physical disk and then install ubuntu
<dchky> Sorry, mess with ZAxisMapping
<mosffit> no
<dbzdeath[lappy] > liquiddoom: can qemu use physical disks?
<Ind[y] > Couldn't it just be simple? No keyrings, no Keyring Manager, no pam, nothing. I just want to connect. All other stuff is bullshit.
<liquiddoom> mosffit: As in?
<[n1ce] MiLk> mosffit you want to install it next to your windows xp right?
<SleepingSloth> erUSUL - I *did not* "understand" because you said "I do not think..." which isnt very definitive, is it? Thanks for your answer and your opinions.
<liquiddoom> erm, wrong person
<mosffit> im on winxp now and i plugged my ubuntu cd installer, i can see in my drive d: which is the ubuntu cd installer, which file should i click to install ubuntu?
<[n1ce] MiLk> u need to boot the disk
<erUSUL> SleepingSloth: no problem
<liquiddoom> <mosffit>: Make sure your BIOS is set to boot from CD
<[n1ce] MiLk> if you got the life cd
<dbzdeath[lappy] > chronicle: sorry i'm a little blind i only just saw your reply... um well most people here are far ahead of you and the problem is probably not relevant to dapper in any way and is more likely a problem to do with the specific mkisofs version i would suggest installing the latest version
<liquiddoom> <mosffit>: Then reboot
<mosffit> yes i know how to boot it from cd but when i load it using the cd installer it takes so long to load the live ubuntu desktop appearance
<chronicle> dbzdeath[lappy] : Exactly, only I couldn't find any updates (official) to the version.
<dbzdeath[lappy] > chronicle: hm....
<liquiddoom> <mosffit>: It will be LOADS faster once it's installed
<dbzdeath[lappy] > chronicle: it could be a bug with the current version.. otherwise maybe you should uninstall the ubuntu package grab the source and install that
<[n1ce] MiLk> mosffit well theres no other way to install ubuntu
<dbzdeath[lappy] > liquiddoom: you could do it the way i suggested
<Giggs> hey anybody wants a domain for 1$ a month ?
<dbzdeath[lappy] > certainly not official
<dbzdeath[lappy] > but should work
<[n1ce] MiLk> mosffit you cant install it when ur in windows
<dchky> Do you have more than 256 megabytes of ram mosffit ?
<dchky> You might need to download the alternate installer.
<mosffit> i only have 256ram
<chronicle> dbzdeath[lappy] : Hmm... Would have done that with a desktop; was just wondering if anybody had encountered this problem. Anyway, thanks for your time.
<jvolkman> is there a way to figure out what applications are using the most io?
<mosffit> last time when i used this ubuntu cd installer to load the desktop i didnt have any problem but now ,im puzzled it took so long to load the desktop
<mezziah> jvolkman: you mean like mem and cpu usage?
<jvolkman> disk usage
<ujku83> hi there
<TakeOut{u}> jvolkman, df or du
<jvolkman> TakeOut{u}, not space usage, throughput
<jvolkman> my harddrive is going crazy and I want to figure out why
<TakeOut{u}> oh, na, sorry dude
<guille1983> how to update to 7.04 from CD ?
<mosffit> and sometimes when booting the live cd, i got this error "There is an error starting gnome settings daemon. some things such themes, sounds, or background settings may not work correctly. The last error message was: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes included: he remote aplication did nt send rely.The message bus security policy blocked tthe reply. the reply timeout expired. or the...
<mosffit> ...network connection was broken. Gnome will still try to restart the Settings Daemon next time you log in."
<tippe_66> #/cw
<tippe_66> #cw
<tippe_66> sorry..
<Giggs> 1$ in a month domain go to : http://allhostingsolutions.com/g.o/Giggs
<Giggs> 1$ in a month domain go to : http://allhostingsolutions.com/g.o/Giggs
<tippe_66> cw=YcP?;$
<mosffit> while booting live cd i also see this error message 114.4600 intel_rng: FWH not detected
<Giggs> 1$ in a month domain go to : http://allhostingsolutions.com/g.o/Giggs
<mosffit> the first 4 times i boot this live cd i have no problem, but now im puzzled why i took so long
<TakeOut{u}> spammer ?
<dman> when i install ssmtp i get this error
<dman> Setting up ssmtp (2.61-11) ...
<dman> hostname: Unknown host
<dman> dpkg: error processing ssmtp (--configure):
<zeroday> mosffit: i get the same issue, ignore it and it shouldnt affect yuo that badly
<zeroday> dman: you have to configure ssmtp
<dman> oh?
<mosffit> no other suggestions?
<mosffit> then i guess i have to reboot again and try to wait from this cd to reach the desktop of ubuntu and hopefully ill click install icon to install ubuntu
<dman> zeroday: it happens when im trying to *install* ssmtp
<zeroday> dman: does install continue?
<zeroday> dman: i mean is it actually installed?
<gordonjcp> ha
<dman> yeah
<dman> it looks like it
<dman> but how do i make aptitute stop erroring now?
<dman> it wont untill i remove it
<zeroday> dman: configure ssmtp
<dman> configure how?
<zeroday> dman: after install in console ssmtp --configure
<zeroday> dman: look in man ssmtp for more info
<dman> theres no --configure flag
<dman> ssmtp seems to be just sendmail
<dman> so its installed and working, but like aptitute doesnt know that
<zeroday> dman: possible
<dman> so how do i tell apt that i dont need it configured anymore
<zeroday> dman: not sure sorry
<julian> num ber une  the word
<Giggs> 1$ in a month domain go to : http://allhostingsolutions.com/g.o/Giggs
<sn0> !ops Giggs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops giggs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sn0> :I
<julian> hola alguien por ahi
<zeroday> ops | Giggs
<jussi01> !es | julian
<ubotu> julian: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<zeroday> !ops | Giggs is spamming
<ubotu> Giggs is spamming: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<julian> bobos
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@207.226.41.25]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> !es | julian
<ubotu> julian: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<south> hi
<gordonjcp> has left #ubuntu [requested by ompaul] 
<south> can i ask smthng..
<gordonjcp> ^ somewhat euphamistic
<julian> de dond e eres tu
<gordonjcp> south: don't ask to ask ;-)
<south> i have ati graphic card on my laptop..
<south> ubuntu does not recognizes it
<south> allright gordon :)
<zeroday> south: what card?
<zeroday> !ati | south
<ubotu> south: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<south> can i use desktop effects with that?
<zeroday> south: depends what card?
<south> its brand new
<zeroday> south: ati are notoriously bad with linux due to the fact that they make rubbish frivers
<zeroday> *drivers
<lemmy> Hi
<rambo3> south, not from ati.com . use the "ati" from open source
<lemmy> how can I set gcc permanently to 3.3 instead 4.1 on feisty?
<crdlb> rambo3, the free driver won't work on a "brand new" card
<south> hmm..
<south> i think i'm lost
<south> i just enter that adress..
<south> and it says that open restricted device manager
<south> i opened it..
<south> and i see Ati Graphic Card..
<south> says not in use..
<south> thats all
<crdlb> south, what's the output of: lspci|grep VGA ?
<south> ATI Technologies Inc M66-P ATI Mobility Radeon X1700
<crdlb> ok you definitely need to check the box in the restricted manager then
<crdlb> to enable the driver
<uakkeri> how to make thinkpad use the max fan speed
<oipat> How do I chose what app should open what sorts of files? Currently png's are opened in firefox, which annoys me.
<south> hmmm..
<south> i think it started to download smthng
<zeroday> oipat: right click > Properties > Open With
<zeroday> and select your preferred program
<south> can i download opera browser for ubuntu..
<south> i enter the opera.com
<zeroday> south: yes
<south> and click download..
<south> it downloaded but cannot be started
<zeroday> south: type this in a terminal
<oipat> zeroday: Doesn't really work out, I can open it in gqview, but It's still firefox by default :-\
<ReServe2> Hi, I have finaly managed to set up BIND9. How do I get BIND to work with a adress without the www?
<zeroday> "sudo apt-get install opera
<mc44> oipat: right click, properties, you can change the default
<newuser> help.... i need help installing ubuntu
<south> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<south> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<oipat> great, thanks, mc44 :)
<newuser> i have install vista in 1 hd but in another partition
<mc44> south: do you have a package manager open?
<aroo> south, you can't have something like Synaptic and apt-get running at the same time
<zeroday> south: are you still running the ati thing?
<zeroday> oipat: thats what i said :)
<south> it finished now..
<zeroday> south: if its fini than close it
<zeroday> then try again
<newuser> now i'm in step 4 of 7    and i have to choose guided - use entire disk  or   manual?
<newuser> what should i chose?
<LyleM> newuser, which guide
<zeroday> newuser: you want to do guided resize
<zeroday> LyleM: hes talking about the install steps
<south> Package opera is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<south> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<south> is only available from another source
<south> E: Package opera has no installation candidate
<zeroday> newuser: and select how much goes to linux
<ReServe2> entire disk is good if you dont have anything on the disk that you want to keep
<zeroday> south: you need to enable all the repos
<south> whats that
<newuser> and i have to "choose guided - use entire disk"  or  " manual"?    i have prepared the partition for ubuntu
<zeroday> south: have a look here for beginner help
<ReServe2> is opera in backports?
<Kede> hellow, help me please I cant change resolution of my Xorg ((
<zeroday> south: gimme a min
<IdleOne> !fixres | Kede
<ubotu> Kede: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<zeroday> !fixres | Kede
<Kede> thx
<zeroday> south: have a look here it is very helpful http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<JOnZ> starting dhcp server, is it possibul without cables inserted ??(i would like 2 test cuz i cant find me ol' switch!)
<newuser> i have try both but i cannot find my partition  i have prepared
<south> allright i am looking there
<zeroday> newuser: you can do a manual partition
<zeroday> newuser: easier to partition
<letronje> hi, gnome-panel doesnot appear on ubuntu startup, anybody having similar problems?
<zeroday> newuser: then click back and use the "free space" youve made with manual partition
<ReServe2> are anyone here into BIND9?
<zeroday> letronje: you can add it
<letronje> the gnome-panel process is running but its not getting displayed. if i logout and login again, it works fine
<zeroday> letronje: odd
<varka> !anyone | ReServe2
<ubotu> ReServe2: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<letronje> zeroday: its quite random actually
<MegaIRC> hello
<south> zeroday: what will i read here?
<newuser> zeroday, i have chose manual ... and i cannot see my partition .. just /dev/sda
<MegaIRC> someone can help me?
<ReServe2> varka; I just did. nobody answered
<zeroday> south: have a look in index
<mc44> !ask | MegaIRC
<ubotu> MegaIRC: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<letronje> zeroday: is there any way i can find out what the exact problem  is ?
<ReServe2> I gues your bot has a reply for that too :D
<zeroday> newuser: at the top u can select which hd
<MegaIRC> have vista and installed ubuntu today and the boot of vista is gone can i do something to boot vista again without format?
<zeroday> letronje: i would help u more but im kinda overwhelmed right now sorry :)
<zeroday> MegaIRC: is it in grub?
<IdleOne> !grub | MegaIRC
<ubotu> MegaIRC: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<newuser> i only have 1 hd..  and it said 120034MB   no used
<kraypius> how do I open a port with iptables ?
<south> i am really confused lol
<newuser> zeroday, i only have 1 hd..  and it said 120034MB   no used
<zeroday> newuser: odd are you using xp or vista?
<zeroday> south: :) dont be
<newuser> vista
<letronje> zeroday: ok, no problem :)
<zeroday> south: gimme a min and ill try explain
<predaeus_> !dualboot | MegaIRC
<ubotu> MegaIRC: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<zeroday> letronje: 1000 apologies
<south> zeroday : allright, pm?
<zeroday> south: sure are u registrered?
<newuser> zeroday, i prepare the partition in raw.. is it a problem?
<zeroday> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<zeroday> lol
<south> no..
<roil13> i've tried to update some packages and i got this error message:
<roil13> conflicting diversions involving `/ .' or `/ This module can be found as the module 'app/xmodmap' at'
<roil13> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<zeroday> south: join #guruhelp pls
<roil13> can someone help me with this one?
<sorsis> after i login and i see the splash screen, i see brown background. how do i change it?
<MegaIRC> i try this way http://www.commonmancomputing.com/y/Learn/DualBootVistaandLinux/tabid/62/Default.aspx but it still didnt work
<sorsis> i mean background color
<kraypius> Does anyone know of a gui to iptables?
<newuser> zeroday, i prepare the partition in raw.. is it a problem?
<ReServe2> I have finaly managed to set up BIND9. It works when I use www.test.com to my apache server. But when I drop www the page is not loaded. how to I add just test.com to named record?
<zeroday> sorsis: yeah it in System > Admin > login Window
<zeroday> kraypius: firestarter
<mc44> MegaIRC: did you mess around with the grub file?
<zeroday> newuser: it maybe difficult
<ganjaman> hi there
<Pierre_N> ello
<Pierre_N> how do I start dbus?
<sorsis> i have changed login window but it's still brown. does loginwindow define the color of background while splash image is shown?
<ReServe2> MegaIRC; how did you partition your disk under ubuntu install?
<newuser> zeroday, so what should i do?  can i install ubuntu 1st and than install vista?
<MegaIRC> i start using ubuntu only today
<sorsis> zeroday: few lines upper
<zeroday> newuser: i remember sumthing about vista being a pain 4 partitions gimme a min ill see what i can find
<zeroday> sorsis: can u repeat pls?
<newuser> zeroday, ok thanks
<sorsis> zeroday: color behind the splash screen after logging in. is it part of gdm theme?
<zeroday> sorsis: no System > Admin > Login Window > Local > Background color :)
<zeroday> it affects that
<zeroday> newuser: np gimme a few min pls
<aldarsior> is there a way to change the module loading options for a module?
<AnRkey> how do i edit the list of available repositories in the ubuntu network installer?
<aldarsior> I believe that my 3c59x module is loaded by modules.conf, but I want it to be loaded in full_duplex=1 mode
<roil13> i got this error:
<roil13> dpkg: conflicting diversions involving `/ .' or `/ This module can be found as the module 'app/xmodmap' at'
<roil13> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<roil13> while trying to install a new package.
<roil13> can anyone help me with that?
<sorsis> zeroday: ty :)
<rambo3> aldarsior, is it net module ?
<aldarsior> rambo3: yep
<zeroday> sorsis: welcome
<rambo3> aldarsior, you need to set /etc/modprobe.d/options and update initrd
<Enyo> Setting up DMRAID devices...                                                 invoke-rc.d: initscript dmraid, action "start" failed.
<Enyo> dpkg: error processing dmraid (--configure):
<Enyo>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Enyo> what do i need to do?
<aldarsior> rambo3: thanks
<zeroday> newuser: check out this guide :) http://apcmag.com/5046/how_to_dual_boot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first
<rambo3> aldarsior: sudo update-initramfs -u
<roil13> can anyone help me?
<jaybabyblue> with what?
<Frogzoo> Enyo: use mdadm ?
<jaybabyblue> /leave
<Enyo> Frogzoo:  yup and created a raid already
<roil13> i'm trying to install and i got this error message:
<roil13> dpkg: conflicting diversions involving `/ .' or `/ This module can be found as the module 'app/xmodmap' at'
<roil13> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<ubuntuEdgy> can i do a sum on the terminal
<ubuntuEdgy> too lazy to get the calculator out
<owner> I've lost the 3D cube on beryl (but everything else still works).. How do I get it back?.. Thanks
<^peter^> To set up kde desktop, the help refers to kubuntu and "easily" installed add on to UBUNTU.  But I have gone around in circles trying to find what I need to download.
<ReServe2> I have finaly managed to set up BIND9. It works when I use www.test.com to my apache server. But when I drop www the page is not loaded. how to I add just test.com to named record?
<Frogzoo> ubuntuEdgy: hc at least
<Frogzoo> ubuntuEdgy: bc, my bad
<ubuntuEdgy> how ?
<ReServe2> marve fleksnes?
<ubuntuEdgy> its cant be done can it ?
<marve> ReServe2: heh. nei
<Frogzoo> ubuntuEdgy: the command is 'bc'
<mc44> !kde  | ^peter^
<ubotu> ^peter^: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<^peter^> Thanks ubotu, I will look it out
<yxa1ryggen> I run ubuntu and windows dualboot, ubuntu on hda and windows on hdb. A while ago windows dissapeared in the grub meny, so I wrote the boot-command for windows again in menu.lst, but now when I boot windows it say "Starting up..." and it just freezes
<brainiac> Hey folks, I just did "sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server phpmyadmin" and setup a joomla! site... works perfectly on local but wont show up when connecting through WAN... would anyone know why? is there anything I'd need to change in apache.conf?
<yxa1ryggen> brainiac, Have you opened port 80 in the firewall?
<Frogzoo> brainiac: what's the site ip address?
<owner> My 3d cube on beryl has stopped working, anyone know a quick fix?
<brainiac> no, where would I do that?
<yxa1ryggen> brainiac, In the firewall config, do you have a router with a firewall in?
<crdlb> owner, join #beryl
<brainiac> router is on forward, ping works, where is the firewall.conf or how is the command to start the firewall conf?
<rambo3> !xgl | owner
<ubotu> owner: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<predaeus_> yxa1ryggen, does windows freeze or grub?
<digitalspaghetti> Hey folks - I just got a brand new Dell PC.  When they set it up, they set up 2 SATA hd's in a RAID config, which I have disabled so I now have 2 drives.  I've installed Vista first, on the first drive, and then Ubuntu on the second with GRUB.  Problem is now that even though the vista entry is there, I get an error about winload.exe
<yxa1ryggen> predaeus_, I think it is windows
<digitalspaghetti> i've googled about it but can't find a consistant answer
<mattl> hey ubuntuns.
<predaeus_> yxa1ryggen, hm if it is grub, then maybe the partition number is wrong in the grub entry
<DeliVeren> hi! how can I get the uuid number of a partition?
<Frogzoo> DeliVeren: blkid
<yxa1ryggen> predaeus_, no, I have tried with some partition numbers
<predaeus_> yxa1ryggen, no idea what it could be if it is windows. maybe it must be on the first partition or something, or did it run from there earlier?
<yxa1ryggen> its /dev/hdb1, which is hd(1,1) right?
<brainiac> yxalryggen, router is on forward, ping works, where is the firewall.conf or how is the command to start the firewall conf?
<DeliVeren> Frogzoo: thnxs
<mattl> how can i best check that i have removed all the proprietary elements of Ubuntu?
<yxa1ryggen> brainiac, If you have a firewall in your router you can config it when you surf in to 192.168.1.1 in your browser
<HostilePenguin> 0,0
<predaeus_> yxa1ryggen, not sure. look for a remapping command that changes the naming convention, I think there is also a file in the /boot/grub directory that shows the mapping. My feisty install was messed with wrong mappings because of a second HD.
<brainiac> xyalryggen, the router is configured correctly... done it before and it worked with WinXP - XAMPP... must be something with my computer
<intrepidus> Is there a way to VNC into a Windows machine running UltraVNC from Ubuntu?
<yxa1ryggen> brainiac, ok, then I don't know howto help you, sorry
<brainiac> xyalryggen, np thx anyway
<yxa1ryggen> intrepidus, yes
<zeroday> south01: you here?
<south01> yep
<intrepidus> yxa1ryggen, how?
<zeroday> u neva responded in guru help
<citiskyline_> What language(s) is Ubuntu written in?
<zeroday> south01: soz thought i lost ya
<yxa1ryggen> intrepidus, Just connect to the vnc-server from a linux vnc client?
<buterfly_effect> server eu.irc.gr 6667
<sTaTix> finally got my ubuntu up and running... it is badass
<predaeus_> mattl, use synaptic and group by origin, might be your best chance. still you can't be sure there is nothing left since apt sometimes leaves things even with purge.
<zeroday> citiskyline_: um gnome is C
<r_a_f> citiskyline_: in all lang
<sTaTix> thanks to everyone yesterday for your help
<citiskyline_> zeroday, Ok.
<intrepidus> yxa1ryggen, never used VNC on linux though...does it come with it?
<citiskyline_> How can I type in Chinese and Pinyin in Ubuntu?
<ubuntuEdgy> Frogzoo: thnk u
<zeroday> citiskyline_: kk first install chinese language pack
<kritzstapf> anyone knows a programm to strip a frequencyrange out of a soundfile?
<seiflotfy> hey guys
<ubuntuEdgy> hi
<citiskyline_> zeroday, is that sudo apt-get install chinese?
<yxa1ryggen> intrepidus, do you run ubuntu with gnome?
<seiflotfy> who can i go to if i need  help compiling
<intrepidus> yxa1ryggen, yep
<sTaTix> is there a linux media player that support wmp11 cover art
<Pici> !locale | citiskyline_
<ubotu> citiskyline_: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<zeroday> citiskyline_: nope go to System > Admin > Lang Support
<citiskyline_> zeroday, got it.
<yxa1ryggen> intrepidus, go to Applications > Internet > Terminal Server Client
<yxa1ryggen> I have never tried it but i think it works
<south01> zeroday r u there?
<zeroday> south01:
<mezziah> sTaTix: dunno how wmp11 handles covers but amarok and rhythmbox support covers
<seiflotfy> $ sudo ~/Desktop/GTKDC/gtkdc-0.2.1-pre5/configure
<seiflotfy> checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
<seiflotfy> checking whether build environment is sane... yes
<seiflotfy> checking for gawk... no
<seiflotfy> checking for mawk... mawk
<seiflotfy> checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
<yxa1ryggen> intrepidus, Switch protocoll to VNC
<predaeus_> kritzstapf, audacity has FFT filter, maybe that can
<zeroday> south01: sure to get "sudo apt-get install beryl" to get beryl
<Pici> !paste > seiflotfy
<citiskyline_> zeroday, it says
<citiskyline_> zeroday, it says "language support not installed completely" should i install it?
<intrepidus> yxa1ryggen, all I get is "Unknown authentication scheme from VNC server: -6"
<zeroday> citiskyline_: sure
<yxa1ryggen> intangir, ok, as I sayed before, I have never tried it :(
<yxa1ryggen> intrepidus, Ask somebody else :(
<intrepidus> Alright, thanks anyway. I'll hunt around some more :)
<south01> zeroday : its downloading
<zeroday> south01: great then you have beryl :)
<citiskyline_> zeroday, it's still installing - after it's done, what do I do (Just to get ready) ;)
<citiskyline_> zeroday, ok it's done
<rebekah> hi all
<ubuntuEdgy> hi
<zeroday> citiskyline_: you installed chinese?
<south01> zeroday : so i downloaded it installed..
<rebekah> im having a problem connecting my zen vision M, ive installed gnomad2, but it still wont read the player? any idea?
<citiskyline_> zeroday, not yet.. .it just said "language support not fully installed" and i installed it.... just ignore that then. what would the next step be?
<newuser> can any one help me with broadcom eifi?
<newuser> wifi i mean
<zeroday> citiskyline_: tick chinese
<citiskyline_> done
<roaet> Hi! I have a serious issue.
<Paddy_EIRE> newuser, have you tried using the windows driver with ndiswrapper
<Keanu> Hello, I was getting support erlier for my copy of Ubuntu
<zeroday> citiskyline_: then click apply
<Keanu> Can anyone help continue that support?
<Paddy_EIRE> !ask | Keanu
<ubotu> Keanu: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<south01> zeroday : i installed..
<citiskyline_> zeroday, ok. it's downloading
<newuser> paddy_EIRE i don't know how to do it?
<roaet> Yesterday I left my server and it was working ok, LAMP setup. I come back today and it appears that I cannot SSH in, webmin isn't working, phpmyadmin isn't working, PHP pages have the Read-only filesystem error for session variables.
<zeroday> Keanu: unless that person is still here than no
<roaet> It appears my filesystem is now read-only
<south01> zeroday : can u join guruhelp
<roaet> What the heck do I do?
<zeroday> south01: start it with in terminal "beryl-manager"
<rebekah> can anyone explain to me how to get the creative zen to conenct with gnomad2? its not working :(
<zeroday> citiskyline_: great
<zeroday> south01: going know :)
<citiskyline_> zeroday, wow! 20 files! chinese is heavy
<citiskyline_> ;)
<rope> Hi, i got dapper base (without X) and i want to install XFCE, i did apt-get install xfce4 and xserver-xorg-core but i think something is missing. Can you help me?
<citiskyline_> rope: try sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<ubuntuEdgy> ?
<Tom47> intrepidus: http://www.realvnc.com/products/free/4.1/winvnc.html
<zeroday> citiskyline_: yeah it will take a while :)
<Paddy_EIRE> newuser, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Keanu> Sorry. x_x;;.. I'm not used to that sort of thing.. - My screen resolution is stuck at 800x600, i'm using Ubuntu server.. And the screen resolution is giving me a headache being 800x600, I need it to be atleast 1024x768.. But when I go into "system, Preferances, Screen resolution" I only get "800x600 and 640,480" in there. Can anyone help me fix that so I get 1024x780?
<intrepidus> Tom47...?
<zeroday> citiskyline_: once fini to type pinyin rite click any type window and select scim
<Tom47> intrepids install that server in windows
<Paddy_EIRE> Keanu, which graphics card are you using
<Keanu> I have no idea.
<intrepidus> Tom47, no, I'm already running a server.
<Pici> !fixres | Keanu have you tried following this guide :
<ubotu> Keanu have you tried following this guide :: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<intrepidus> UltraVNC has more features.
<citiskyline_> zeroday, ok... hold on....
<Keanu> I bought this server off ebay, but never got told my graphics card.
<r_a_f> rope: first install x and after "sudo aptitude xubuntu-desktop'
<Keanu> I'll check that out now
<Tom47> intrepidus not sure if you received an alternative to yr earlier q but one answer is to install that server in windows
<letronje> hey when is pidgin coming into feisty repositories ?
<Tom47> intrepidus ah ok
<citiskyline_> r_a_f: wouldn't it be "sudo apt-get...."
<zeroday> citiskyline_: np but its getting late an i got skool 2morow :)
<Paddy_EIRE> Keanu, follow the link Pici gave
<citiskyline_> zeroday, what country?
<zeroday> citiskyline_: singapore u?
<intrepidus> Tom47: I more or less figured it out - Ubuntu ships with too old of a VNC viewer, but apparently it's the "newest" version.
<citiskyline_> zeroday, Brazil
<olskolirc> hi guys
<zeroday> citiskyline_: lol
<Keanu> Okay.. Its doing something.
<whyameye> !smb
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<zeroday> citiskyline_: funniest part, im caucasion :)
<olskolirc> how do i get the icons back on my menu and program menu bars?
<citiskyline_> zeroday, wow... the ubuntu community sure is spread out
<r_a_f> citiskyline_there 2 ways - in this case better is sudo aptitude ...
<olskolirc> when i click the K program button, there is not icons on my menus
<letronje> when my ubunu starts, the gnome-panel process is running but the panel is not getting displayed. if i logout and login again, it works fine. also, this behaviour is random and most of the times the panel works fine on boot
<JamEs_yAP> can someone teach me how to use ubuntu LIVE CD
<Miles_Prower> How can I play RealPlayer files using Totem?
<zeroday> citiskyline_: lol ")
<Paddy_EIRE> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rope> r_a_f: Wich is the package for X ?
<Keanu> @pici - I just typed that into Terminal... Its completly wiped my screen.. And now its not doing anything...
<citiskyline_> zeroday: ok. so the chinese install is done
<zeroday> citiskyline_: great
<citiskyline_> zeroday: so what do I do now?
<citiskyline_> zeroday: I don't really understand the "right-click a window and select scim" thing
<durab> my display is all crazy colors for some reason, can anyone give me a hand to find out where to enable XDMCP for login?
<zeroday> citiskyline_: right click any type window and select scim from Input Methods
<Paddy_EIRE> newuser, how are you getting on, the broadcom wifi driver is a simple one to sort
<durab> ill get vnc working instead of buying a new card
<citiskyline_> zeroday, I got that. now what? :)
<zeroday> type pinyin
<zeroday> i think lol
<Keanu> Any idea anyone? Screen has just went blank but background and mouse are still there after I typed: "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" into Terminal.
<citiskyline_> zeroday: how do i get the accents?
<newtubuntu> Trying to install Ubuntu for the first time on a brand new Dell. I partitionned my drive in Vista, freed some space (140Gb) and launched my ISO CD. The CD works fine, but Ubuntu offers me just 640X480 or 800X600 screen resolution for install/setup on a large screen display. So I am stuck because I can't get to an 'OK' button in regional settings window.... I can't scroll down.
<Paddy_EIRE> Keanu, press ctrl + alt + backspace then log back in here
<streamlined> whats the trick to getting the grub entry for a partition? im trying to re-add my vista entry after it mysteriously dissapeared. Currently the vista boot is on sda6. I have one sata hard disk.
<streamlined> i tried sd0,6
<mok0> Has anyone here experience with installing NVidia drivers?
<Keanu> Erm?...
<streamlined> mok0: i have
<Keanu> Onto the IRC? Or the ubuntu?
<Johto> prolly 99%  have installed nvidia drivers :)
<mok0> streamlined: Via .debs?
<Paddy_EIRE> Keanu, both, as it restarts X
<JamEs_yAP> i have ATI RADEON 9250 256MB VIDEO CARd i got this problem Cannot START X
<streamlined> mok0: at that time i had to get the extra repo configured. not sure about feisty
<Keanu> I just tried that, and its not doing anything,
<Paddy_EIRE> JamEs_yAP, those normally work out of the box
<mok0> streamlined: what is the repo?
<citiskyline_> zeroday: !
<streamlined> mok0: you will have to google, im using an ati card now
<newtubuntu> I need help for a fresh install
<Paddy_EIRE> Keanu, you have held ctrl+alt+backspace
<citiskyline_> zeroday: that means "hello" in chinese
<JamEs_yAP> Paddy_EIRE but it say SERVER X cannot START or something its not configure
<mok0> streamlined: ok will do.
<newtubuntu> is anyone available for a 'short private chat' ?
<streamlined> anyone know what sda6 would be in grub? is this (sd0,6) ?
<Paddy_EIRE> newtubuntu, did you follow the guide
<hylje> newtubuntu: just ask, dont ask to ask
<wols> streamlined: mmost probably (hd0,5)
<Keanu> I had to reset my whole machine >.>
<r_a_f> citiskyline_: xserver-xorg
<ubuntuEdgy>  mok0: search for envy
<newtubuntu> Trying to install Ubuntu for the first time on a brand new Dell. I partitionned my drive in Vista, freed some space (140Gb) and launched my ISO CD. The CD works fine, but Ubuntu offers me just 640X480 or 800X600 screen resolution for install/setup on a large screen display. So I am stuck because I can't get to an 'OK' button in regional settings window.... I can't scroll down.
<wols> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Cocoon> streamlined: if i remember correctly, computers count from 0, try using "sda0,5" - sda0,0 would be the sda1, sda 0,5 would be sda6
<citiskyline_> r_a_f: what?
<JamEs_yAP> r_a_f thats it i need that xserver-xorg too
<wols> Cocoon: no
<JamEs_yAP> how can i get install that
<r_a_f> citiskyline_: package of X
<Paddy_EIRE> newtubuntu, hold alt then drag the window about
<Cocoon> no? ok, just a thought
<wols> x-window-system is X
<streamlined> wols: thanks
<wols> or rather its metapackage
<Keanu> @Paddy_EIRE - Do you think anything on the disk would help?
<streamlined> Cocoon: thanks also ;)
<newtubuntu> Paddy_EIRE: How ?  I can't get to the bottom of the window
<durab> I need to enable XDMCP, pretty much blind as my display is freaking out can someone help please
<JamEs_yAP> i need help here about my video card SERVER X cannot start need confgure can anyone guide me ?
<newtubuntu> Does this mean Ubuntu doesn't recognize my video card already ?
<mangojambo> Hi people, I want to know a good and easy dvd authoring program for linux ...
<Paddy_EIRE> newtubuntu, hold alt then click anywhere on the window to move it up so you can click OK
<Paddy_EIRE> Keanu, type this into a terminal gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wols> Keanu: lspci. what videocard is it?
<Keanu> Because when it was installing the ubuntu - It had 640x480 800x600 and 1024x760.. I pressed enter on the 1024x760.. So i'm guessing it didn't install it...
<Keanu> I don't know what video card I have, is there a way to find out?
<bulmer> lspci
<Paddy_EIRE> Keanu, then copy the contents and paste it here > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<JamEs_yAP> maybe Keanu we have same problem im using ATI RADEON
<Keanu> Okay
<JamEs_yAP> and we have same problem
<Keanu> Maybe.
<newtubuntu> Paddy_EIRE, thank you, I will go now and try. What APP should I use to access mIRC #ubuntu while on the install CD-ROM ? (don't want to log out and boot Vista each time I have a question)
<wols> JamEs_yAP: what radeon?
<Keanu> I dunno what graphics card I have. So I may do.
<JamEs_yAP> ATI RADEON 9250
<Paddy_EIRE> newtubuntu, use gaim
<streamlined> wols: i just checked my grub menu.lst and my current ubuntu install is on hd0,5
<JamEs_yAP> The error is cannot start X
<wols> JamEs_yAP: you dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorg. there choose "ati" or "radeon"
<Paddy_EIRE> JamEs_yAP, your problem is different than Keanu
<wols> streamlined: and? I already said that
<JamEs_yAP> yah i try to reconfigure x
<streamlined> wols: so sda6 cant be that. I received sda6 by doing grep sd /proc/partitions
<newtubuntu> Paddy_EIRE, thank you. I should be back in a few 'from my Ubuntu' CD-ROM  :-)
<blackkky> what good codec there's for totem?
<blackkky> video codec..
<JamEs_yAP> but in the end im stuck in a prompt
<Paddy_EIRE> newtubuntu, no probs
<wols> streamlined: do you have more than one disk?
<streamlined> wols: i need to boot my windows partition which is apparantly on sda6
<JamEs_yAP> something overwrite
<jetscreamer> xvid
<streamlined> wols: no
<wols> streamlined: then it is hd0,5
<jetscreamer> wols wtf are you doing in here
<jetscreamer> :)
<streamlined> wols: can more than one os be set on the same partition?
<mezziah> blackkky: try totem-gstreamer and totem-xine
<captus> someone here that knows how i can make fetchmail NOT download the mail from the server, in other words, leave a copy at the server?
<wols> streamlined: not usually
<streamlined> wols: that doesnt seem right
<Paddy_EIRE> streamlined, no
<mezziah> i found them using 'apt-cache search totem'
<wols> streamlined: on which partition is your ubuntu then? (in linux terms)
<streamlined> grub says hd0,5 one sec
<Keanu> Okay, the link is http://www.pastebin.com/931939
<Paddy_EIRE> Keanu, 1 sec
<Keanu> Okay.
<cycom> How can I make a drive show up on my desktop like an automounted drive (and also in /media/ ) rather than only in media?
<Keanu> Man looking from one screen to another is giving me a headache
<streamlined> !
<wols> Keanu: what is the lspci output?
<pedroVOX> hello...I am Mac (ermm a newbie...) heheh
<jetscreamer> cycom: that doesn't really make sense to me
<Keanu> !? 1spci!?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 1spci!? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jetscreamer> Lspci
<jetscreamer> l
<fsckr> !lspci
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lspci - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fsckr> :O
<durab> run that command keanu
<daquino> why is this telling me that im not authorized to startup a x session ?
<Pici> Keanu: its a console command
<Keanu> Erm..
<durab> it will tell you about things on the pci bus
<Keanu> Okay Lspci
<pedroVOX> hello...I am Mac (ermm a newbie...) heheh
<Pici> pedroVOX: do you have a question?
<bullgard4> lspci -vv prints: "0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRIV (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)." Where is explained what domain=0000 means?
<durab> applications -> accessories ->terminal
<pedroVOX> not for now...thnx!
<durab> lspci
<Paddy_EIRE> Keanu, applications > accessories > terminal
<Keanu> http://www.pastebin.com/931940 - Thats the result from lspci
<streamlined> wols: parted say /dev/sda: 1,6 and 7 are linux, and windows is on /dev/sda:5 and 2
<osis> osis@osis-laptop:~$ sudo depmod -ae
<osis> osis@osis-laptop:~$ sudo modprobe fglrx
<osis> osis@osis-laptop:~$ lsmod | grep fglrx
<osis> osis@osis-laptop:~$ cd /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/misc
<osis> osis@osis-laptop:/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/misc$ sudo insmod fglrx.ko
<osis> osis@osis-laptop:/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/misc$ lsmod | grep fglrx
<osis> fglrx                 652512  0
<osis> agpgart                35400  2 fglrx,ati_agp
<citiskyline_> how can I type in pinyin?
<osis> hello
<Pici> !paste | osis
<osis> everybody
<osis> i have a little problem
<osis> with loading fglrx module
<ubotu> osis: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mezziah> duuhh.. osis, use pastebin
<osis> modprobe doesn't give any error messages, so it should be loaded, but lsmod shows that it isn't loaded
<osis> if i execute command insmod fglrx.ko everything works fine
<osis> but i would the module allready to be loaded during startup
<osis> fglrx is added in /etc/modules and restricted drivers are disabled
<Keanu> >.>
<osis> the driver version is 8.37.6
<Paddy_EIRE> !enter | osis
<ubotu> osis: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Keanu> Can't ya do that oneline thing to him?
<Keanu> Thanks.
<brainiac> Is there anyone in here how is well trained using the apache modul in webmin?
<streamlined> wols: (repeat due to flood) parted says /dev/sda: 1,6 and 7 are linux, and windows is on /dev/sda:5 and 2
<osis> ok, I'm just for the first time using irc
<citiskyline_> If anyone knows how to type in pinyin under Ubuntu, please help :)
<wols> streamlined: and what does mount say where /sda6 is mounted?
<Paddy_EIRE> Keanu, did you enable the restricted driver?
<brainiac> Is there anyone in here who is well trained using the apache modul in webmin?
<Keanu> Erm? Enable what?
<jetscreamer> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<Keanu> I couldn't see anything you typed cause of that spam. >.>
<wols> Keanu: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in the terminal. ther choose "ati" for a videocard
<Keanu> Okay - I'll check
<Paddy_EIRE> Keanu, System > Administration > Restricted Drivers Manager
<wols> Paddy_EIRE: there is no restricted driver
<brainiac> jetscreamer: see pm
<Paddy_EIRE> wols, for a rage card?
<wols> Paddy_EIRE: look at the card. it's a rage 3d
<bobbob1016> I have two issues, I can't change file associations, even after I open the "Open With" tab, I can't select any of the other programs listed there.
<Keanu> Okay, i'm doing that now Wols
<wols> Paddy_EIRE: how old is a rage 3d card?
<streamlined> wols: thats mounted on /
<Paddy_EIRE> wols, oh I see
* jetscreamer sees no pm :) try identifying first
<Keanu> What should I call "Identifier"
<bobbob1016> The second is that I can't do control+click to select multiple files
<streamlined> wols: /dev/sda2 and /dev/sda5 are windows
<wols> streamlined: so it's oyur linux as I told you sda6 = hd0,5
<brainiac> jetscreamer /j #webmin?
<streamlined> wols: I NEED WINDOWS not linux
<Keanu> Okay, it asks for a PCI Card bus identifer.
<streamlined> wols: im trying to boot windows in grub
<Paddy_EIRE> Keanu, accept the default
<Keanu> Okay
<Keanu> Amount of memory?
<daquino> help....
<jetscreamer> brainiac: i'm not the one using webmin that was....
<Paddy_EIRE> Keanu, enter
<wols> streamlined: 15:29 < streamlined> anyone know what sda6 would be in grub? is this (sd0,6) ? is what you asked and is what I answered. either you ask proper quetions or the asnwers won't help
<Keanu> Erm, kernel?
<brainiac> hm... k
<wols> stevej: which one do you want to boot? sda2 oe sda5?
<Keanu> Kernel frame buffer
<kdubois> sd0,5 i think...
<jetscreamer> you
<brainiac> Is there anyone in here who is well trained using the apache modul in webmin?
<wols> Keanu: amount of memory, keep empty
<wols> Keanu: no
<Keanu> Okay
<Keanu> auto detect keyboa... I can do that part :P
<Paddy_EIRE> Keanu, mostly accept the default values
<wols> Keanu: where are you from? what country?
<Keanu> Configureing xserver-xorg mouse port?
<Keanu> England
<wols> there is already something in htere
<Keanu> Iv went through most of the stuff
<wols> england has a pc102 keyboard afaik
<Keanu> Ah >.>..
<Keanu> It says dev/
<Keanu> it says Mouse port: /dev/input/mice
<bobbob1016> I have two issues, first I can't change file associations, even after I open the "Open With" tab, I can't select any of the other programs listed there.  Second is that I can't do control+click to select multiple files
<osis> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26265/
<Keanu> But I don't know what one to get.
<Keanu> It says these: /dev/psaux, dev/ttys0, dev/tts0, dev/, gpmdata
<wols> Keanu: and what it says is already right. why do you ask us?
<Keanu> Because it gives me a list.
<wols> all you had to do was change your videoacrd and possibly monitor. rest leave alone
<Keanu> Ah okay
<Keanu> So just keep hitting enter.
<citiskyline_> how can I type in pinyin in ubuntu?
<mezziah> what is 'pinguin' supposed to be?
<Paddy_EIRE> Myrtti, what is it with knitting?
<citiskyline_> mezziah, not pinguin - it's "pinyin" - it's romanization of Chinese characters
<citiskyline_> ;)
<Keanu> AHH my god!
<mezziah> oh sorry, my fault
<Keanu> It still hasn't worked.
<citiskyline_> mezziah, it's ok
<Paddy_EIRE> Keanu, patience young padawan
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<Keanu> Is something I don't have.
<wols> citiskyline_: http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/scim/
<Keanu> Iv gotta go grab a drink and my glasses. Iv got the worst headache ever.
<wols> Keanu: have you restarted X?
<citiskyline_> wols, is that typing in Pinyin or characters?
<Paddy_EIRE> Keanu, in linux you will develop superhuman patience
<hurrrf> is there a preferred gui download manager for gnome?
<wols> citiskyline_: I don't know. I'm from europe. how about reading it yourself?
<Paddy_EIRE> hurrrf, gwget and freeloader are both great
<Cocoon> hurrrf: i prefer d4x. handles resumes well
<wols> I mean  "ubuntu pinying" goolging would have found you that in ubuntu SCIM is used and then "ubuntu scim" would find that howto
<wols> basic googling
<hurrrf> thanks to both of you
<citiskyline_> wols, I did look on Google... didnt find anything :(
<Paddy_EIRE> hurrrf, freeloader also supports torrents btw
<hurrrf> I have a plan to repurpose some hardware into a torrentflux box if I get the time to hack it up
<wols> citiskyline_: have you now found something?
<hurrrf> I did that under edgy but the old machine I had, had some intermittent hardware rebooty style problem
<rOb3rt> i need help i cant able to run my LIVE CD it say Failed to start X
<Keanu> I can't belive this
<Keanu> Its so difficult
<Keanu> Just to change my screen resolution.
<citiskyline_> wols, nope
<citiskyline_> :(
<wols> citiskyline_: what about the url I gave you?
<citiskyline_> oh well, i'll try later
<rOb3rt> wols
<rOb3rt> can you help me for a while
<Keanu> I
<wols> rOb3rt: not unless you ask me a question
<Keanu> Really don't understand why its so difficult, just to change my screen resolution.
<roe_> Keanu, it isn't difficult at all, it is just a flat config file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rOb3rt> i cant able to run my LIVE CD its say failed to start X
<wols> Keanu: stop whining
<Keanu> Iv configed that
<roe_> Keanu, then restart X
<wols> Keanu: you haven't restarted X
<Keanu> Whats the command to restart X then?
<\\kumjam> 
<mezziah> ctrl+alt+backspace
<mapez> ahaha.. sorry Keanu, but yeah.. restart X
<rOb3rt> thats it
<wols> r0bby: there should be more to the error
<Keanu> Okay, i'll try that now
<rOb3rt> how can i RESTART X
<roe_> crtl -alt - <backspace>
<Paddy_EIRE> Keanu, then check screen resolution in preferences to see if its there
<wols> r0bby: where are you now? a console prompt?
<Paddy_EIRE> Keanu, after restarting X that is
<\\kumjam> Hi loo
<rOb3rt> i try ctrl alt backspace nothing HAPPENs
<wols> Keanu: you have set your screen res in 1024x768 in dpkg-reconfigure, yes?
<Keanu> No difference, its not in the the screen resolution either.
<Keanu> dpkg-reconfigure?
<wols> Keanu: I asked you a question
<wols> the command youe xecuted earlier?
<rOb3rt> is there another way to RESTART X ?
<herbaliser> hi can anybody tell me how i can resize my root partition without losing data, or point me to good resource
<Keanu> Yeah, its all set in there.
<wols> rOb3rt: not until you answer my question
<rOb3rt> wols i have same problem w/ Keanu
<wols> herbaliser: gparted
<Frogzoo> herbaliser: boot a live cd - run gparted - resize root partition
<wols> r0bby: no you don't. eithre answer my question or don't talk to me
<NeoGeo64> www.linuxgenuineadvantage.org
<rOb3rt> wols i try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Paddy_EIRE> Keanu, and you have restarted X
<wols> rather: rOb3rt:
<herbaliser> gparted can resize?
<Keanu> >.> R0b3rt. Just press CTRL+ALT+ Backspace, its not difficult.
<Keanu> Yep, restarted it.
<herbaliser> don't have to use fdisk
<Paddy_EIRE> Keanu, and checked resolution
<rOb3rt> wols ? u aint ask me any question my god
<Keanu> Check.
<Keanu> (Done)
<jamman> BlueDevil, are you the one i was helping last night?
<wols> Keanu: no you haven't restarted X. exit X. go back to gdem the login prompt. then press "ctrl+alt+f2". ther log in and then run "suod /etc/init.d/gdm restart". then press ctrl+alt+f7"
<herbaliser> ext3 file system
<wols> r0bby: yes I did
<bobbob1016> I have two issues, first I can't change file associations, even after I open the "Open With" tab, I can't select any of the other programs listed there.  Second is that I can't do control+click to select multiple files.
<Keanu> ...Okay, but.. You said to restart X press CTRL+Alt+Backspace?
<wols> but since you have such a l337 nick, the nick complete won't work very well
<bayzider> How do you install usplash themes?
<Paddy_EIRE> Keanu, then the only other thing that I can recommend is removing the resolutions that you dont want and restarting x then, but that may display nothing if for whatever reason its not supporting your res
<wols> so have be l337 and let me be
<tyler_d> Installing an intel cs120 webcam?
<newtubunt5> I'm back :-)
<Keanu> Okay, i'll do all that now
<tyler_d> anyone know where I would even start?
<BlueDevil> jamman: no
<wols> tyler_d: for exampple www.google.com "Ubuntu Intel cs120"
<tyler_d> wols: wow good work thar buckwheat
<NET||abuse> Hi guys, i'm having huge issues with getting the latest democracy to work, i've deleted it, made sure my local database is gone so it recreates the /home/me/.democracy directory..  and this is the output from running `democracyplayer` http://pastebin.com/931951
<tyler_d> wold: anyone else?
<wols> !language | tyler_d
<ubotu> tyler_d: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<rOb3rt> My Problem is i configure everything using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but it stuck me in a prompt saying something overwrite and i try ctrl+alt+backspace nothing happens still there
<kupesoft> How do I get rid of <device>:avah
<ootput> hi guys, i've got ubuntu running perfectly on my home box. At my dorm, I'm setting up a different distro for a mate. With ubuntu's installation, one of the final steps involved installing a bootloader. Ubuntu made it very easy to dualboot with windows. The distro I'm setting up doesn't have such a feature during it's install. Do any of you know how Ubuntu works it's voodoo on menu.lst?
<kupesoft> How do I get rid of <network device>:avah - for example, eth0:avah?
<newtubunt5> OK, I'm here from my CD-ROM now, which is good news I guess since it means my internet connection was already detected. Wow, a breeze. Is it normal that I can only choose between 640X480 and 800X600 from my resolutions list ?
<jamman> BlueDevil, sorry, the person i was helping was BlueD, I assumed it was you.
<Paddy_EIRE> ootput, which distro
<wols> ootput: ask the distro you're installing. not #ubuntu
<ootput> Paddy_EIRE: a debian derivative (Gnoppix)
<Keanu> Okay... I did all that you said Wols, now its left me with a blank screen going "_"
<ootput> wols: pardon me
<wols> kupesoft: how di dyou create that interface? usually it's by editing /etc/network/interfaces
<kupesoft> wols: No, it was automatically created!
<wols> ootput: ubuntu uses ubuntu/debian specific installs cripts
<wols> kupesoft: by what?
<jamman> wols, do you want me to take over one of your help topics?
<kupesoft> wols: By booting feisty fawn!
<jamman> wols, you seem to be helping a lot of people.
<wols> jamman: feel free. why do you even ask?
<NET||abuse> so is anyone else able to get democracy 0.9.6
<ootput> he must be retired
<newtubunt5> Running from CD now:   Is it normal that I can only choose between 640X480 and 800X600 from my resolutions list ?
<jamman> wols, to be polite.
<roland_> hi
<ootput> or extremely bored
<wols> kupesoft: linux or ubuntu doesn't create sub interfaces for nothing
<Keanu> Okay... So... Iv got a blank screen... Is this called "Reseting X"
<kupesoft> wols: Yeah, it's part of ahavi
<kupesoft> wols: Yeah, it's part of avahi...
<Tom47> ootput http://apcmag.com/dualboot
<bobbob1016> I have two issues, first I can't change file associations, even after I open the "Open With" tab, I can't select any of the other programs listed there.  Second is that I can't do control+click to select multiple files.
<RabidGoblin> hey, i just installed the ATI driver.  I have two video cards, the Radeon X1600 and some on board video card.  For some reason the system uses the driver for the video card I'm not using (vesa).  How should I fix this?
<jamman> Keanu, try Ctrl+Alt+F7
<wols> then uninstalla avahi again, or ask avahi how they created it. if avahi is a debi it should work autoamtically. if not file a bug report
<NET||abuse> the democracy release 0.9.6 i'm getting is coming from ftp.osuosl.org feisty ubuntu repo
<Keanu> ...
<Keanu> Please don't tell me its gotten rid of gnome..
<jamman> Keanu, is it still blank?
<Keanu> I just pressed alt+f4
<jamman> Keanu, no, im sure it's not gotten rid of gnome.
<Keanu> Well
<wols> Keanu: what is on screen right now?
<ziroday> south01: hey
<jamman> Keanu, try Ctrl+Alt+F7
<Keanu> ubuntu 7.04 ubuntu-serv tty4
<south01> ziroday hey
<ootput> Tom47: thanks
<ziroday> south01: did u get beryl?
<wols> Keanu: log in and do wjhat I tol you earlier. log in restart gdm and press ctrl+alt+f7
<south01> ziroday: not yet, its a bit tough
<Keanu> ubuntu-serv login: keanu blah blah... keanu@ubuntu-serv:~$:
<Keanu> I did that
<ziroday> south01: did ya go to #beryl?
<jamman> Keanu, ok did you switch to tty7?
<Keanu> When I press ctrl+alt+f7 it leaves me with a blank screen.
<south01> ziroday: yes and they just sent a website..
<wols> Keanu: you said you pressed alt+f4. I never told you to do that
<Keanu> Its the only way to get someting onto my screen though. >..
<ziroday> south01: what site?
<Keanu> >.>*
<newtubunt5> should I be able to get better resolution when running from CD ? or 800X600 is normal ?
<Cocoon> doesn't installing ubuntu-server get rid of the GUI?
<south01> ziroday : come to guruhelp pls :)
<jamman> Keanu, press Ctrl+Alt+F1
<wols> newtubunt5: this depends on your VESA BIOS and monitor
<ziroday> south01: np
<Keanu> Okay
<wols> Cocoon: no
<Keanu> Oka,y it says iv gotta login.
<jamman> Keanu, now login
<Cocoon> wols: thanks, just checking on something here
<Keanu> Okay
<jamman> Keanu, next, type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<wols> Keanu: do it. then "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" , ctrl+alf+f7
<Keanu> Now it says keanu@ubuntu-serv:~$
<Keanu> Okay
<wols> *ctrl+alt+f7
<jamman> Keanu, anything?
<Keanu> Okay
<Keanu> Its loading gnome agian
<jamman> Keanu, good.
<Keanu> Just logged in
<jamman> Keanu, ok, any other problems?
<Keanu> Well, none of this has helped my screen resolution..
<gbw> hello, if i have a pre compiled binary, can i know which library it is using?
<Keanu> Its still 800x600.. and it gives me a headache...
<newtubunt5> VESA BIOS ?
<gbw> i meant, with which library was it being compiled
<jamman> Keanu, go to System -> Preferences -> Resolution
<Keanu> Just did
<livecd> help.  I'm trying to install Ubuntu for a friend, but the installer somehow didn't install GRUB.
<jamman> Keanu, no changes?
<newtubunt5> if I install, will I get full screen resolution or I HAVE to go edit my BIOS ?
<Keanu> Thats what iv got the problem with, its not showing 1024x740
<wols> !grub | livecd
<ubotu> livecd: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wols> Keanu: paste your currnet xorg.log please
<Keanu> Okay
<jamman> Keanu, ok well then. Press Ctrl+Alt+F1. then run the command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<livecd> wols: thanks... I tried the one about "lost grub after installing windows" but I didn't see that second one yet I'll give it a try
<wols> livecd: what didn't work with the first? what happens?
<newtubunt5> Dual-boot Howto says:  In the summary under Migrate Assistant, it should say "Windows Vista/Longhorn (loader)"
<Keanu> Ojkay, 2 secconds..
<dfgas> any pros on usb audio, i can do the test in gnome, work sfine but it still won't play any of the gnome sounds, if i tell xmms to use the usb audio then it works fine but other than that it won't work without any configuration
<Keanu> (Getting the xorg.conf)
<dfgas> i set the default card in asound and same thing
<newtubunt5> If I don't have this mention on my last screen (before hitting Install) does it mean Ubuntu doesn't see Vista is installed ?
<newtubunt5> In the summary under Migrate Assistant, it should say "Windows Vista/Longhorn (loader)"
<abhi> hi
<abhi> i need help with swat
<abhi> on ubuntu 6.10 server editio
<WaxyFresh> every time i go to put a desklet on my desktop for rythembox i says i dont have a sensor instaled any ideas?
<abhi> i want to access swat remotely
<Keanu> http://www.pastebin.com/931959 - my xorg.conf
<abhi> i put http://<machine-ip>:901
<Paddy_EIRE> abhi, what are you running swat with wine?
<abhi> it doesn't work
<abhi> no
<wols> WaxyFresh: do you have lm_sensors installed and configured?
<abhi> i'm running swat on server 6.10
<abhi> no wine
<bobbob1016> I have two issues, first I can't change file associations, even after I open the "Open With" tab, I can't select any of the other programs listed there.  Second is that I can't do control+click to select multiple files.
<Tom47> !enter > abhi Its impossible to follow your q on multiple lines ...
<Paddy_EIRE> oops, Swat is a game right abhi
<wols> abhi: sudo netstat -anp |grep 901 |less. is swat listening on 127.0.0.1? if yes then that's why
<abhi> i want to access swat remotely from another machines browser
<newtubunt5> In the summary under Migrate Assistant, it should say "Windows Vista/Longhorn (loader)"
<newtubunt5> I don't get this message in my install list
<jamman> Keanu, it seems to be fine. so i take it you have already did the "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<abhi> then how do i make it listen on eth0?
<bayzider> I have done every thing in every guide and howto on google, and yet I can not get my usplash boot up screen to come up. What should I do?
<Keanu> @ jamman http://www.pastebin.com/931959 - my xorg.conf
<wols> abhi: check swat docs. I dunno what config file to edit
<askand> My girlfriend, who is using Windows XP wants me to help her with something by taking control over her computer like we did when I had windows...is this still possible??
<Keanu> Yeah
<Keanu> I think so
<wols> askand: yes. rdesktop
<newtubunt5> askand:  check out VNC
<WaxyFresh> wols: it just changed is mind now its letting me put it on my desktop but its not recognizing that Rythembox is running,i dont know if i have that installed,how do i install it?
<abhi> swat isn't even listening
<wols> WaxyFresh: like any other package
<dxdemetriou> when I make shutdown on feisty must I umount the disks that I have mounted with gnome's mounter?
<wols> dxdemetriou: no
<WaxyFresh> wols: Lm or im?
<newtubunt5> askand: VNC or www.gotomypc.com
<Frogzoo> dxdemetriou: nope
<abhi> swat doesn't even show up on netstat
<newtubunt5> if that's what you meant
<abhi> i don't know what to do
<wols> lion martha
<bayzider> Any one?
<wols> abhi: does it show up in ps aux or top?
<Obeah> Does anyone know of a DVI KVM switch that will definitely play nice with a wireless keyboard and modem? (...that isn't $600 or $700?)
<jamman> Keanu, yeah like i said, as far as i can tell it looks good.
<wols> Obeah: #hardware
<Keanu> @ jamman & wols : I can't be assed to try to setup the screen anymore. Thanks for the support. I'll just try to stick it out like this.
<Obeah> ...I meant keyboard and mouse\
<Keanu> Thanks for the support.
<Obeah> ok thx
<abhi> no
<rahim123> hello all
<Obeah> thx wols
<abhi> do i need to reboot my machine?
<jamman> Keanu, yeah, hope you get it sorted out.
<dxdemetriou> wols, Frogzoo, thanks just I asked to be sure, because I saw two of my partitions when I made fsck.ext3 to need recovery the journal
<citiskyline_> Hi. does anyone know C here?
<Keanu> And sorry Wol's for getting pissy.
<rahim123> anyone know why my Gaim on Ubuntu 7.04 doesn't connect and disconnect when my network goes up/down?
<Keanu> Thanks Jamman
<Keanu> Cya all.
<WaxyFresh> wols: E: Couldn't find package lm_sensors
<mezziah> bye Keanu
<Keanu> Bye Mezziah
<jamman> see ya Keanu.
<wols> Keanu: change your "generic monitor". "VertRefresh     43-60" that means it cannot do more than 60Hz. at least you said it can't do more. so don't blame ubuntu when it only uses 60Hz and you get a headache
<newtubunt5> In the summary under Migrate Assistant, it should say "Windows Vista/Longhorn (loader)"   I do not get this message. Does this mean my Ubuntu installer is unaware of Vista and I will not be able to dual-boot ?
<citiskyline_> does anyone here know how to program in C?
<wols> !search | WaxyFresh
<ubotu> Found: keys-#ubuntu-effects, sources.list-#ubuntu-effects, editors, wink, xubuntu-channels, haha*, fluxbuntu, xubuntu
<askand> newtubunt5: is VNC built into windows? How do I use it?
<askand> wols: how do I use that?
<abhi> wols: no
<Shamail> What in c?
<wols> WaxyFresh: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=lm-sensors&searchon=names&subword=1&version=feisty&release=all
<jamman> askand, you can use the termnal connections.
<Shamail> I suspect that i know c...
<wols> abhi: did you do it as root?
<abhi> yes
<citiskyline_> Shamail: well, I made a simple volume calculator program and I keep getting a segmentation fault error.
<abhi> wols: yes
<jamman> askand, brb, i must go to my gnome to check what the exact name is.
<askand>  jamman: terminal connections?
<WaxyFresh> wols: thanks
<newtubunt5> askand:  Need to install and run Free VNC server on the XP machine, then access it through VNC viewer from your remote machine. I don't know if there is a VNC viewer for Linux though
<wols> askand: no it's not built into into windows. use rdesktop as I told you
<rahim123> yes there is VNC viewer for Linux
<askand>  newtubunt5: I can do this over the internet?
<jamman> askand, yeah. in Applications -> Internet -> Remote Connections.
<wols> askand: use rdesktop. that is a client for windows remote desktop as you used before
<wols> !info rdesktop
<ubotu> rdesktop: RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.0-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 119 kB, installed size 444 kB
<rahim123> anyone know how to make Gaim automatically connect and disconnect based on network status?
<jamman> askand, you can use this for vnc or the built in windows one *only on XP tho*
<newtubunt5> askand:  No. You'll have to be local at the host at least once, or hand-hold your girl friend for the install
<jamman> askand, XP Pro none the less...
<askand> newtubunt5:  but when its installed it can be controlled over internet?
<wols> askand: yes
<abhi> wols: i have inetd installed
<nwa|bruno> net groupmap modify ntgroup="Domain Admins" unixgroup="your-unix-group" which ntgroup do i have to add??
<abhi> wols: i checked the inetd configuration file also
<newtubunt5> askand: Yes
<NET||abuse> Does anyone here use democracyplayer at all?? I am trying to get 0.9.6 working under feisty, but no joy..
<abhi> wols: the off thing isn't there for swat
<wols> abhi: what has inetd to do with swat?
<hurrrf> does anyone know a way to improve vnc performance
<jamman> askand, most likely. it depends on 1. if she has a firewall 2. if it's set up correctly
<sTaTix_1> none of my mp3s play
<sTaTix_1> need a codec
<sTaTix_1> huh?
<hurrrf> im using it over wireless and it is almost too slow to use
<wols> !codecs
<wols> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<chuen> NET||abuse: Yes, I'm using Democracy
<newtubunt5> I don't get the message from Ubuntu that indicates it is aware of my Vista partition. In the summary under Migrate Assistant, it should say "Windows Vista/Longhorn (loader)". I don't get it. Am I missing something or am I about to erase my Vista partition ?
<jamman> !codec | sTaTix_1
<ubotu> sTaTix_1: please see above
<sTaTix_1> k, thanks
<chuen> NET||abuse: and Feisty.
<NET||abuse> chuen, what version of democracy?
<Shamail> Citiskyline, r u gettin me?
<NET||abuse> using the one from getdemocracy.com? ftp.osuosl.org
<Ind[y] > I tried to manually set the internet options, but turned back to roaming mode, but now it doesn't find any networks available (there ARE networks available. another pc is online).
<Ind[y] > Please, help.
<chuen> NET||abuse: Just checking ... :)
<NET||abuse> chuen, so version 0.9.2 is from feisty repository, and 0.9.6 is from ftp.osuosl.org
<newtubunt5> Paddy_EIRE welcome back  :-)
<bobbob1016> Can anyone help me with my file associations?  I can't change file associations, even after I open the "Open With" tab, I can't select any of the programs listed there.
<newuser> hi, help me.. i cannot install broadcom wifi
<newuser> what should i do
<Paddy_EIRE> newtubunt5, :)
<jamman> Hey, anybody know when Amarok 2 is coming out?
<Ind[y] > I first had roaming mode. It found networks. I changed to Manual settings. It didn't work. So, I changed back to roaming mode, but now it doesn't find any networks. Please, help me.
<chuen> NET|abuse: 0.9.2.1
<Ind[y] > Now I am with ethernet.
<Ind[y] > wired
<jamman> newuser, try ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net
<mezziah> jamman: isn't there a roadmap for that? my guess would be that it comes out with kde4
<chuen> NET|abuse: from repo
<hendrixski> wols, I was just on here as "liveCD"  the ACPI on that machine I'm installing on isn't very friendly to the LiveCD... I'm on my laptop now
<rahim123> newuser: install bcm43xx-fwcutter and then reboot
<NET||abuse> chuen, ahh, ok,, not to worry so.
<newuser> jamman, how??
<jamman> mezziah, hmm... havent checked for a little while.
<Paddy_EIRE> newuser, did you not follow the guide I gave you
<wols> hendrixski: acpi=off, noacpi, etc
<mezziah> would be a good idea then, i'll check it out too
<newuser> rahim123, already.... but still not working
<chuen> NET||abuse: Right so. :)
<RabidGoblin> anyone here using the ATI drivers?
<dfgas> any pros on usb audio, i can do the test in gnome, work sfine but it still won't play any of the gnome sounds, if i tell xmms to use the usb audio then it works fine but other than that it won't work without any configuration.  i set the default card in asound and same thing
<ziroday> RabidGoblin: just ask
<newuser> Paddy_EIRE, i already did .. but the file is no longer in tat web..
<wols> !anyone | RabidGoblin
<ubotu> RabidGoblin: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mezziah> seems that i'm right with kde4 according to the kde-website
<rahim123> and also google for a utility called wicd, NetworkManager is junk un 7.04
<hendrixski> I tried the noacpi option, but it still goes down :-/  I hear the fan on the whole time too
<Frederik> test,anybody can hear me?
<hendrixski> wols, I tried the noacpi option, but it still goes down :-/  I hear the fan on the whole time too
<Dimensions> Hiya if i am to send some files to a client pc on network and can have access to the server with rsa keys can i scp a file directly to client pc lets say 192.168.0.2 ?
<Ind[y] > I first had roaming mode. It found networks. I changed to Manual settings. It didn't work. So, I changed back to roaming mode, but now it doesn't find any networks. Please, help me.
<Paddy_EIRE> newuser, If you are running Ubuntu 7.04 --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty
<wols> hendrixski: when does it "go down".all you told me it doesn't install grub
<RabidGoblin> ziroday, well i was just wondering if someone could show me their xorg.conf, because mine is messed up due to the on board video card that im not using
<jamman> mezziah, cool. and kde4 will be when?
<hendrixski> wols, well it stays up long enough for a complete install... just somehow it didn't install grub
<wols> RabidGoblin: sud dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rambo3> Ind[y] , iwlist wlan0 scan
<mezziah> jamman: don't know exactly.. but it will be this year
<hendrixski> wols, when I look at the filesystem that it installed, in the /boot folder there is no grub folder
<wols> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mezziah> i'll take a look
<Ind[y] > rambo3: $ iwlist wlan0 scan
<RabidGoblin> wols, alright thanks
<Ind[y] > wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning.
<jamman> mezziah, cool. should be good. i really like kde, mostly because of amarok tho.
<Frederik> Hey,anybody know how to make logitech usb headset function in ubuntu?
<mezziah> no, october
<wols> hendrixski: boot from a livecd and install grub again
<mezziah> jamman: yes, me too and it's a shame that it doesn't work on windows using cygwin :(
<rambo3> Ind[y] , maby it is diferent device
<sTaTix_1> wow, I have no idea what any of tha tmeans..... which mp3 codec would you recommend downloading
<hendrixski> wols, I can install just grub from the liveCD?  because I tried the regular install twice, and each time, no grub
<wols> sTaTix_1: we cannot tell, depends on player
<sTaTix_1> banshee
<wols> !grub | hendrixski
<ubotu> hendrixski: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hendrixski> oh right
<Shamail> I would rather recomm mplayer
<newtubunt5> I have /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2 and /dev/sda3 and Free Space
<sTaTix_1> i am building a jukebox
<newtubunt5> when I double-click Free Space, I get prompted to 'format it'
<jamman> mezziah, amen. my parents hate it. too "slow." but what they didn't understand is that they were vnc ing to it and thats why it was jumpy.
<sTaTix_1> has to be easy to use for everyone and show album art
<hendrixski> wols,  lol, I lost that link last time when the liveCD crashed (obviously)  thanks again, i'll give that a go
<newtubunt5> how should I do my setup ?
<juan278> if i have an onboard card and an agp, what are the problems with using both, would i be able to move windows between them?
<Shamail> Then go 4 some other player rhythmbox or so
<sTaTix_1> do I need codecs for it too?
<Ind[y] > rambo3: First, I had Roaming Mode, and it found wireless networks. I changed to Manual Settings, but it didn't work, so I decided to change back to Roaming Mode. Now it doesn't find any wireless networks. I think this is insane.
<wols> newtubunt5: do you have a partition in that "free space"?
<Shamail> Yes gstreamer plugin madplay
<mezziah> jamman: it's also a bit slowish on windows although my pc is quite fast.. let's see how it runs when amarok will run on windows natively
<sTaTix_1> k
<jamman> mezziah, yeah, can't wait.
<wols> juan278: there are ways to set that up. xinerama for example
<rambo3> not insane , crazy  , crazy like a fox
<ziroday> Ind[y] : in terminal sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<jamman> mezziah, oh well tho. i don't use windows much anyways.
<newtubunt5> NEED Help with Ubuntu Create partition
<bobbob1016> Can anyone help me with my file associations?  I can't change file associations, even after I open the "Open With" tab, I can't select any of the programs listed there.
<mezziah> jamman: i mainly use windows for games.. amarok runs really fast on linux though
<oo> hey all, hopefully someone can shed some light... i'm trying to connect with network manager to a WPA wireless network, but it keeps failing. the logs show "Successfully claimed IP address 169.254.5.217"... but then:
<oo> "could not get IP configuration info for 'scialoia4piano', asking for new key"
<oo> and keeps looping... now where is it getting the 169... address from? this should be fresh install of feisty, without any IP config and shouldn't it get a dhcp address (ie 192.168....)? any ideas?
<juan278> Will 2 cards (1 onboard) generally work better or worse than a dual head system?
<mezziah> jamman: but why are you requesting amarok2? is amarok1.x not good enough? :>
<rorshack> should Ubuntu, not be installed on a primary drive with ntfs?  I installed it and try to reformat a ubuntu partition and swap drive.. it corrupted the entire File allocation table.. took a couple of days to recover my data :(
<rambo3> sTaTix_1, use freevo or mythtv
<jamman> mezziah, yes. and i just realized that kopete has a plugin for staus.
<mezziah> jamman: for.. what?
<jamman> mezziah, and no. just wondering. it will be AWESOME!!!
<Paddy_EIRE> newuser, anyjoy
<rorshack> I thought ubuntu was meant to be easy to install :/
<mezziah> jamman: yea i hope so.. just like kde4 will be :>
<newtubunt5> Paddy_EIRE:  have time for a private ?
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah
<newtubunt5>  I will PM you Paddy_EIRE
<uakkeri> hi!
<Paddy_EIRE> newtubunt5, /join #Paddy_EIRE
<oo> is it possible to get the WPA option in the network manager manual configuration?
<jamman> mezziah, i know. i can do opaque thins with it where gnome cannot.
<juan278> rorshack: if it was on a seperate partition to the ntfs i dont understand how thats possible, unless you resized the ntfs
<jamman> mezziah, and it seems to run faster. (i only have a 500mHz processor)
<mezziah> jamman: you already got kde4 alpha?
<jamman> mezziah, no. just kde3, i wonder if it's available. i might have to look...
<uakkeri> I can't do following: sudo echo 'level 6' > /proc/acpi/ibm/fan   I get Permission denied????
<mezziah> jamman: yea it's available but it seems that isn't safe to use for daily work.. looks like kde3 with some new icons
<hatredx> how to I prevent dhcp client at boot from rewriting resolv.conf?
<RabidGoblin> alright so the ati driver is installed, but fglrxinfo gives me "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".", what should i do about that?
<fooey> is there an equivalent of adobe acrobat professional for linux?
<jamman> mezziah, lol.
<ziroday> fooey: theres adobe acrobat professional for linux i think :)
<mezziah> jamman: i used kde3 before.. really nice, until i tried out e17 :D
<In[d] y> No, again nothing. It can't find any wireless networks. This is madness.
<In[d] y> Hey, who helped me before?
<fooey> ziroday, really? I thought they only made the reader available for linux
<rambo3> uakkeri,  try : echo echo 'level 6' | sudo tee -a  /proc/acpi/ibm/fan
<rambo3> - echo
<jamman> mezziah, e17? wheres that available at?
<jamman> mezziah, and does amarok run fast on it?
<newtubunt5> who can help a newbie with install, partition and boot loading questions ?
<mezziah> jamman: take a look at http://www.get-e.org - it's still under heavy development but seems stable and fast as hell
<Shamail> Possibly everyone in the room
<In[d] y> This also happened with the live cd, but when I restarted it was OK. But it was Live CD and the system was set up over from the beginning. Now it just CAN'T find any network. ??!
<juan278> fooey: what does adobe acrobat pro do?
<ziroday> fooey: oh maybe they did lol
<mezziah> jamman: well it takes some time to load the kde libraries and stuff because e17 doesn't need them but once loaded, it's as fast as on kde
<In[d] y> What's going on?!
<ziroday> fooey: you can try scribus or OOO writer it exports to pdf
<jamman> mezziah, excellent.
<fooey> juan278, fancy editing of pdf's
<jamman> mezziah, how about looks?
<newtubunt5> I need a short private chat with someone knowlegeable in install procedures please
<blue|palm> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<ziroday> fooey: i think i can done also withcrossover office
<mezziah> jamman: if you wait a sec i can take a screenshot
<hurrrf> whats the fastest way to enable ssh for "locally" remote access?
<In[d] y> It found, but after I changed to Manual Settings, and back to Roaming Mode, it can't find!!
<magnetron> !install | newtubunt5
<ubotu> newtubunt5: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<In[d] y> Is this logical?
<jamman> newtubunt5, go  ahead.
<rorshack> juan: I tried installing twice, 1 with primary ntfs+fat32  , and then fat32+fat32 - both of them I used the installer's partitioner to resize and create swap drives.. both times it screwed my system.  Although I'm a power-user/programer, I'm too scared to install ubuntu anymore.  I've waited 7yrs for a friendly unix to install, now I'm not sure if I can even get past first step.
<blue|palm> !aptfix
<uakkeri> RAMBO: THNX
<rogerio> Ola
<Shamail> I could have but i am online with my cell phone, so cant send private
<In[d] y> The guy who helped me before. Is he here?
<Azul> what is newtubunt5?
<rorshack> I'll take a look at that install probs page :/
<jamman> mezziah, oh and kde4 is supposed to be released on October 23, 2007
<newtubunt5> ubotu, may I private you ?
<In[d] y> The guy who said me to run: "sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart" is he here?
<Azul> newtubunt5: he is a cyborg
<uakkeri> rambo3: i did  sudo echo 'level 7' | sudo tee -a  /proc/acpi/ibm/fan and now the fan is at maximum
<juan278> fooey: perhaps you could use OO or try scribus do a pdf search in repos but im not sure if itll give everything you want, you can print to pdf from most programs tho
<mezziah> jamman: yep
<fooey> ziroday,scribus looks interesting, I'll check it out, thanks
<mezziah> jamman: http://img363.imageshack.us/img363/8585/blahblahhl1.jpg
<In[d] y> The guy who said me to run: "SUDO /ETC/INIT.D/DBUS RESTART" is he here?
<ziroday> fooey: np
<mezziah> jamman: it's my current desktop with e17
<ziroday> In[d] y: ready to be shouted at
<south01> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rorshack> if it's our first ubuntu install, should we stay away from the server edition?
<In[d] y> ziroday: :)
<Azul> mezziah: nice desktop what's the window manager on that one?
<In[d] y> ziroday: It didn't work.
<uakkeri> rambo3: although i don't now what u made me to do.... thanx very very many
<_Ahti_> roroshack: Are you trying to install a server?
<mezziah> Azul: e17 with a custom theme
<fooey> juan278, I wanted the fancy features like highlighting, notes, comments, etc..
<ziroday> In[d] y: is it usb?
<fooey> juan278, the collaborative editing stuff
<_Ahti_> roroshack: If not, then of course you'll use the standard
<Azul> e17?? never heard of it
<rorshack> ahti: I only want to install ubuntu, to run apache / tomcat / mysql
<jamman> hmm... i like.
<mezziah> Azul: http://www.get-e.org
<jamman> mezziah, hmm... i like.
<Shamail> Right now someone was talkin about kde4, is there 3d in it?
<_Ahti_> rorshack: Just install those after installing Ubuntu
<rorshack> thought this was an easy to route to get a solid platform
<rambo3> uakkeri, np suomi
<_Ahti_> rorshack: Just for those things you won't need to install a full-on server edition
<rorshack> I'm fairly new to unix, so I don't know if those are even easy to install afterwards
<_Ahti_> rorshack: Are you trying to install a full-time server?
<rorshack> ahti: no, just for testing and development
<In[d] y> ziroday: no
<In[d] y> ziroday: I had it to Roaming Mode, and it found Wireless Networks and it connected to mine. Nice. I changed it to Manual Settings, but they didn't work. So, what's logical? To turn it back to Roaming Mode. I did so. What do we all expect? To find Wireless Networks and connect to mine. But what happened instead? It didn't find any Wireless Network. I would be really glad if someone could explain this.
<_Ahti_> rorshack: Ok, just install the required applications on the standard installation
<rorshack> but shouldn't the install process be the same?
<_Ahti_> rorshack: :)
<newtubunt5> I read the installation documents but they're all generic or assuming we know how to setup partitions. I have Vista installed and freed half of my disk space for Ubuntu. I want to install U in the free space. I know I have to allocate space for swap and for / ...  but I don't know how to do it. When I choose the auto selection, it seems like Ubuntu is unaware of my Vista.
<_Ahti_> rorshack: To a certain extent
<rorshack> why should it corrupt my FAT table
<ziroday>  In[d] y: me 2 :0
<ziroday> In[d] y: bad drivers
<ziroday> In[d] y: do a bunch of restarts and the /etc/init.d/...
<ziroday> In[d] y: and hopefully it will come back
<_Ahti_> rorshack: I'm sorry this is starting to go beyond my knowledge, i don't play around with windows or windows related stuff, so...
<Shamail> Is there 3d in kde 4
<rorshack> I'm lucky I've built up a huge collection of partition tools, or else my system would still be 'bye bye'
<Paddy_EIRE> newuser, you there
<mezziah> Shamail: at present you have to use external programs for 3d
<Paddy_EIRE> How does that whois command work
<newtubunt5> paddy_EIRE: do you get my private messages ?
<In[d] y> ziroday: It also happened with the Live CD. Roaming Mode: OK. Switch to Manual Settings: No OK. Back to Roaming Mode: Did not find Wireless Networks. Restart. Roaming Mode: OK.
<_Ahti_> rorshack: For partitioning and resizing you may want to find someone else, i'm off... :)
<Shamail> Fine, like?
<Paddy_EIRE> newtubunt5, now  I see you
<In[d] y> But it was Live CD, and the system was set up all over from the start.
<mezziah> beryl does the job very well
<Tom47> rorshack i just happened to have been looking at this .... http://fosswire.com/2007/05/29/installing-and-configuring-lamp-on-ubuntu-part-1/
<ziroday> In[d] y: its bad drivers i dunno how to specifically fix it but restarts and unplugging and random screaming at the wall and /etc/init.d/... helps
<Shamail> That works for gnome i suppose... Will it do the same for kde as well?
<In[d] y> ziroday: done all this, but nothing happened.
<mezziah> i've experienced a huge slowdown on kde compared to gnome but basically it works, yes
<wols> ziroday: wireless drivers are laoded? what is in /etc/network/interfaces?
<daquino> how do i install xfce and gnome onto kubuntu ?
<Shamail> Nice! Let me get my hands dirty as well. Thanks pal
<rorshack> tom: cheers that looks useful
<mezziah> have fun
<aborilov> sudo aptitude install xfce
<aborilov> daquino, sudo aptitude install xfce
<mezziah> daquino: 'sudo apt-get install xfce' and 'sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop'
<jamman> mezziah, are you using aquamarine instead of emerald?
<rorshack> I'll need to ghost my current windows partition before I try it, and install ubuntu again
<mezziah> jamman: nop
<In[d] y> wols: http://pastebin.ca/576496
<rorshack> if it screws up again I'll have to go with fedora :(
<jamman> mezziah, yeah, try that. it should speed beryl up in kde.
<mezziah> jamman: emerald doesn't work here and i never tested aquamarine
<mezziah> jamman: dunno.. but thanks for pointing that out
<In[d] y> And the bad thing, is that I tried to persuaded many people that Ubuntu and Linux in general is much more stable than MS win32.
<In[d] y> I thought I made it. But... shit!
<gamejunkiejim> Hello
<jamman> mezziah, no problem. ive just read through the how to LOTS of times.
<won_sun> da
<gamejunkiejim> How is everyone?
<In[d] y> wols: http://pastebin.ca/576496
<gamejunkiejim> Is this a place I can ask for help?
<AaronMT> Yes
<mezziah> yes gamejunkiejim, just ask your question.
<Shamail> Certainly u can! Feel free
<bobbob1016> Can anyone help me with my file associations?  I can't change file associations, even after I open the "Open With" tab, I can't select any of the programs listed there.
<In[d] y> Ubuntu 7.04. I had it to Roaming Mode, and it found Wireless Networks and it connected to mine. Nice. I changed it to Manual Settings, but they didn't work. So, what's logical? To turn it back to Roaming Mode. I did so. What do we all expect? To find Wireless Networks and connect to mine. But what happened instead? It didn't find any Wireless Network. I would be really glad if someone could explain this.
<gamejunkiejim> OK, well I'm trying to run gksudo or su in a terminal on KDE in kubuntu
<gamejunkiejim> and it tells me the password is invalid
<Azul> bobbob1016: you can't select?
<gamejunkiejim> But it's the only user on here
<Shamail> Have u added your name in /etc/sudoers list
<gamejunkiejim> I just installed it a few moments ago over my GNOME install
<Azul> if the password is invalid, you might be spelling it wrong
<gamejunkiejim> I tried but it won't let me
<gamejunkiejim> It works for sudo
<gamejunkiejim> to grab new package updates for instance
<pha|con> ind[: don't change it to manual?
<gamejunkiejim> ?
<Shamail> Look before you can use sudo, u needa add your name in /etc/sudoers list
<gamejunkiejim> I would have no idea
<gamejunkiejim> One sec
<Shamail> Open this file
<fooey> btw, what should I do with a .bin file?
<mezziah> fooey: 'sh <file>.bin'
<AaronMT> gamejunkiejim: you might want to have it as root	ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Shamail> And in the end there is a sample entry saying something like %wheel...
<fooey> mezziah, thanks
<AaronMT> %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<daquino> mezziah:  E: Couldn't find package gnome-desktop
<Shamail> The one u like
<WaxyFresh> how do i install a GDM theme?
<Shamail> Add your name is similar fashion
<daquino> mezziah:  E: Couldn't find package xfce
<gamejunkiejim> I don't have permission to edit the list
<Shamail> Edit it as root
<mezziah> daquino: sorry.. xfce4
<mezziah> daquino: and what about 'gnome'?
<Shamail> Before that change the permissions to a+w+x
<wols> daquino: ubuntu-desktop is what you want
<gamejunkiejim> That's what I mean
<gamejunkiejim> It won't give me access to root to alter the file
<Shamail> And after editing back to 0440
<mezziah> wols: yes, thanks for correcting me
<tyler_d> kde or gnome?
<wols> gamejunkiejim: use a live cd
<mezziah> but it seems that gnome also works
<Azul> install xubuntu-desktop?
<wols> mezziah: it's not the ubuntu specific gnome afaik
<Shamail> chmod a+x+w /etc/sudoers
<gamejunkiejim> I can change the file from the Live CD?
<Azul> what is the command to clear the apt cache?
<Shamail> As root
<AaronMT> I dont think gmaejunkiejim has any root permissions
<rockets> Hey is anybody having trouble doing an apt-get update with the US repositories
<WaxyFresh> is there even a way to install GDM themes?i can find it on the forum,so im kinda confused.
<wols> Shamail: he can't do that unless he has root priviledges int he firt place. and amd it it word writable is BAD idea. don't giev advice like this
<gamejunkiejim> No I don't
<WaxyFresh> cant^
<gamejunkiejim> It's a fresh install too
<wols> gamejunkiejim: I told you: use a live cd
<Frogzoo> !themes | WaxyFresh
<ubotu> WaxyFresh: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<wols> Azul: apt-cache --help. self explanatory
<Shamail> No its not required
<gamejunkiejim> I will try that, but I want it to be a last resort if possible, I just want to make sure I'm not doing something wrong somewheres
<Shamail> U need to change the file per
<WaxyFresh> whats he shorcut to switch in between desktops?
<tck> anyone use Ubuntu MCE ?
<WaxyFresh> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<Azul> wols: i want to remove the downloaded files
<AaronMT> ctrl-alt left and right arrow
<Shamail> There is nothing wrong
<wols> Azul: I know
<hendrixski> wols, I tried the grub-install command from the site you listed... it didn't work :-(
<Shamail> First tell me u r which lever user
<tck> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4422887272477313460&hl=en = Ubuntu MCE looks animal
<daquino> i clicked on xfce4 but i had to click on 20 other packages cause it doesn't select everything by defualt
<tck> anyone use this?
<wols> Azul: mea culpa. it's apt-get --help
<gamejunkiejim> whoa
<wols> hendrixski: you need to install grub too with apt-get first
<gamejunkiejim> It tried to work that time, but it said I had a bad device
<hendrixski> wols, part of the problem is that there is no /boot/grub
<Shamail> Means?
<dvs01> how do i make the application selector panel at the bottom of the screen in gnome have 2 rows?
<rockets> Anybody else having issues with the US repos
<cuteharez> Hi can anyone help me on remove avg7.5 - Debian distributions
<gamejunkiejim> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<cuteharez> Hi can anyone help me on removing* avg7.5 - Debian distributions
<AaronMT> dvs01: I dont think you can, have you right clicked and checked the properties?\
<cuteharez> I install it but it can't do any updates at all
<hendrixski> wols, hhmmm,  looks like grub is already on the liveCD...
<gamejunkiejim> Kate and KWrite won't initialize either
<cuteharez> so its useless then
<gamejunkiejim> Damnation this thing.
<Shamail> I have no clue what u have done! Is it a fresh install?
<gamejunkiejim> I'm gonna go back to Gnome.
<Moduliz0r> hi
<gamejunkiejim> Yes
<gamejunkiejim> !
<gamejunkiejim> I just finished the install maybe 3 hours ago!
<Moduliz0r> is Ubuntu's "Copy CD" function alright for Audio CDs?
<gamejunkiejim> I installed firefox 2
<Shamail> And would u tell me in brief what u did last
<gamejunkiejim> And I installed Java
<Moduliz0r> is Ubuntu's "Copy CD" function alright for Audio CDs?
<Shamail> But there apps can not cause x to stop func
<gamejunkiejim> Last was using the package manager
<gamejunkiejim> Adept
<wols> hendrixski: the part about "Preparing Your Working Environment" applies to you
<Shamail> Have you removed any package named x*
<Moduliz0r> hello?
<gamejunkiejim> To grab a couple games and
<gamejunkiejim> No
<gamejunkiejim> Didn't remove anything
<AzmodanZ> hello there
<wols> hendrixski: you need a chroot and then install grub via apt-get there
<AaronMT> gamejunkiejim what type of user are you?
<gamejunkiejim> Newb
<Moduliz0r> hi is the "Copy Disc" function on Ubuntu alright with copying audio cds?
<dvs01> AaronMT: yeah, not seeing anything that relates to it
<AzmodanZ> someone use dansguardian there? can help me handle some stuff ?
<packeterr0r> Lawlz
<AaronMT> gjj: when you type in a shell, su, and you get a password prompt, you dont know your password?
<Shamail> Gamejunkie can u edit u xconf file?
<gamejunkiejim> I have a few PC's, but I've run Windows on them and dual boot two of them into ubuntu
<WaxyFresh> is fiesty debian etch or sarge?im trying to follow this how to and im confused as to which repos to add to my sources
<dvs01> i use 3-4 rows in windows and have a lot of stuff open, so it feels pretty awkward only having 1 in gnome
<WaxyFresh> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=216597&highlight=howto+gdm+themes
<packeterr0r> Hobbsee
<rorshack> oh dear , just stumbled on a forum thread, saying Ubuntu doesn't like SATA on Amd 64 :(  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=477520
<Moduliz0r> can anyone help me?
<gamejunkiejim> that's a negative
<AaronMT> dvs01: you can always use the multiple windows instead, ctrl-alt-left and right arrow key
<Dimensions> hiya what is default root password for ubuntu machine if we dont specify one ? i can't access one of my machine with default user and i donno passwd for its user ... i didn't specify one for root while installing ubuntu
<gamejunkiejim> Anything that requires Kate or KWrite
<Pici> !root | Dimensions
<ubotu> Dimensions: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<AzmodanZ> can anyone help me ?
<rorshack> not sure if it's feasible to change machine just to run ubuntu.. <sigh>
<hendrixski> wols, install grub into a chroot on the liveCD???
<Shamail> Hey aronMT gamejunkies x is not workin fine...
<Moduliz0r> i just need to know if the Copy Disc function in Ubuntu works with music CDs?
<orbin> Moduliz0r: where's that option?
<WaxyFresh> Dimensions: did you happen to install in OEM mode?
<Moduliz0r> on the desktop
<Moduliz0r> right click the CD
<Moduliz0r> and click Copy Disc
<wols> hendrixski: no. read the paragraph I told you. chroot into your hdd install
<orbin> Moduliz0r: well why not try it.  repeating yourself 5 times doesn't seem to be working.
<Moduliz0r> I did
<Moduliz0r> but my PC has failed before
<Moduliz0r> in Windows
<Moduliz0r> and it failed in Linux
<AzmodanZ> can anyone help me ?
<Moduliz0r> but, I have 2 identical drives, and its caused problems before
<AaronMT> So its your hardware then] 
<Moduliz0r> Well ill try it on the... slow machine
<Moduliz0r> but it has 2 different ones
<wols> Moduliz0r: why can't you use a CD burning program?
<hendrixski> wols, oh.. right right... I'm looking at like 5 different manuals and forum posts at once... very confused here...
<wols> there you can duplicate CDs easily
<f_akmal> hi all, I need help with running ubuntu from my USB
<Hobbsee> packeterr0r: yes?
<AaronMT> get k3b cd application
<wols> a/lastlog packeterr0r
<WaxyFresh> um im following this howto:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=216597&highlight=howto+gdm+themes  and it says to add a line to my sources.list but it asks if imrunning debian etch or sarge,i know ubuntu's based on debian but which one would feisty be?
<Shamail> pendrivelinux.com if i remember correctly
<RivaeAerya> Hey there. I'm looking for a good, free, online notebook. Anyone know one?
<Shamail> Notebook means like google docs
<AzmodanZ> please can anyone help me with my dansguardian ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<AaronMT> Storing personal information online?
<orbin> WaxyFresh: neither.
<fury> hi, there. can anybody help me change my WM from gnome to fluxbox and uninstall gnome
<RivaeAerya> AaronMT: yeah
<gamejunkiejim> OK, the sudoers file should say # Members of the admin group may gain root privileges
<gamejunkiejim> %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<gamejunkiejim> right?
<Shamail> Google docs will suit best, apart from that zoho is a good sol
<RivaeAerya> Shamail: Notebook means a quick jotting space where i can store notes and keep them for later
<RivaeAerya> Shamail: Tried zoho, that's nice.. but aren't office suits for schoolwork instead of taking notes?
<Dimensions> WaxyFresh:  Live Cd ...
<WaxyFresh> orbin: then whats ubuntu forums talking about?
<zeth> Hi, is it possible to install a package or two from unstable/gutsy onto feisty? If so how? Cheers.
<packeterr0r> Hobbsee, how do you like bigpond? I've been hearing mixed feelings about it
<Hobbsee> packeterr0r: it's....well, it's OK when it works.
<Hobbsee> packeterr0r: i frequently end up rebooting the router and such.
<Shamail> If u want a thing in which u can quickly note down things then there is a firefox plugin for google notebook
<AzmodanZ> can anyone help me ?
<bobbob1016> Can anyone help me with my file associations?  I can't change file associations, even after I open the "Open With" tab, I can't select any of the programs listed there.
<WaxyFresh> Dimensions: i dont think there is a password on the live cd,just type sudo folloed by whatever comand
<Shamail> Just sel right click and note this
<Pici> !splashy | WaxyFresh try this link instead
<ubotu> WaxyFresh try this link instead: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Shamail> The text will get stored in your google notebook
<orbin> WaxyFresh: they've just ripped some debian instructions.  splashy seems to be in universe
<WaxyFresh> orbin: thanks
<smyke1> I just upgraded from 6.10 to 7.04 and now Dan's Guardian does not work nor does my Internet... (so dan;s guardian isnt really an issue since it has no internet)
<mezziah> zeth: i know there's a easier method around, but the more complicated would be changing "feisty" in "gutsy" in your sources.list, doing a apt-get update and then installing the packages you want.. then return to "feisty"
<mezziah> an*
<Whitor> hi
<Whitor> when I'm installing an application using Wine, and the application spans several CD's, When it comes time to insert the second CD, the cd-rom won't eject, Ubuntu tells me that another application is using the device
<Whitor> and it won't let me eject
<zeth>  mezziah cheers I try that
<RivaeAerya> Shamail: Oh, you mean Zoho notebook? well, yeah, that one's nice
<AzmodanZ> alguem pode me ajudar a configurar o DGlog para o dansguardian ?
<sTaTix_1> rythmbox will not open
<Shamail> Try this /sbin/fuser -mv /dev/hdc
<sTaTix_1> acts like it is, i've reinstalled twice... nothing ever appears
<Whitor> no hables espanol
<Shamail> Then kill the app that is using the device
<Chabacano> AzmodanZ, #ubuntu-es
<mezziah> AzmodanZ: por favor visita el canal #ubuntu-es
<AzmodanZ> gracias
<dfgas> how do i get the icons that are on the gnome desktop from when stuff is mounted in media, on kde?
<wols> Whitor: wine eject <driveletter of cd>
<dfgas> desktop
<Whitor> Wols Thank you Very much!
<f_akmal> hi all, I need help with running ubuntu from my USB. I need to use a customized xorg.conf but ubuntu keeps changing my settings
<SAM_theman> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<gamejunkiejim> gamejunkiejim@gamejunkiejim-desktop:~$ su
<gamejunkiejim> Password:
<gamejunkiejim> su: Authentication failure
<gamejunkiejim> Sorry.
<mezziah> gamejunkiejim: use sudo instead
<wols> gamejunkiejim: there is no su for ubuntu
<venomgfx> hey there, anyone knows a good bluetooth transfer tool?
<Shamail> This is the only case of wrong pass
<wols> gamejunkiejim: cause there is no root pw
<gamejunkiejim> Oh
<gamejunkiejim> Well, that simplifies things a lot
<gamejunkiejim> told you I was a newb.
<Shamail> U are right, first try a trick to set root pass. Give sudo passwd
<smyke1> i restarted networking an got nothing
<gamejunkiejim> How shall I accomplish that, with my rudimentary knowledge?
<M4j> i am new to Linux and UBUNTU
<wols> Shamail: don't tell people to axtivate the root account in here
<Shamail> On a terminal issue the command that i told
<wols> !root | Shamail
<ubotu> Shamail: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Shamail> sudo passwd
<M4j> can someone help me
<wols> !ask | M4j
<ubotu> M4j: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Shamail> You will be prompted to change the pass without being asked 4 the previous one
<venomgfx> ok, will try to do that so
<gamejunkiejim> IT WORKED
<gamejunkiejim> THANKYOUTHANKYOUSPAM!!11etc.
<Rio79> whats the best remote desktop software that you guys have used for windows to ubuntu?  currently, im using cygwin/x with putty, but it doesnt display the top and bottom task bars.....
<mezziah> hooray.
<Surkow> @ wols - It seems my ethernet connection does not work because it won't get an ip from the router (I don't know if you remember this http://pastebin.com/931853). I'm still thinking of ways how to solve it.
<sTaTix_1> anyone happen to know why rythmbox will not alunch for me
<smyke1> Surkow: is that the routing table?
<venomgfx> I transfered a 16meg vid to my phone via bluetooth, in xp. When I try to download this file through bluetooth in ubuntu, the cellphone turns off after a few megs transfered :S, anyone knows something about?
<wols> Surkow: you can't get an iP as long as the link is down: 573.686985]  ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready
<gamejunkiejim> I also added myself to every group for good measure
<wols> Surkow: that is your problem. not dhcp
<juan278> smyke1: launch it from console and have a look at the bugs
<Rio79> anyone?
<wols> venomgfx: ask your cellphone maker unless ubuntu powers off
<juan278> sTaTix_1:  launch it from console and have a look at the bugs
<topcat1027> how can i make it so windows is my default kernel again
<venomgfx> in xp the file transfered ok, withouth problems, in ubuntu it just turns off the cellphone :(
<Surkow> @smyke1 - it's the content of dmesg |grep eth. @wols - so it's only a problem with my switch/router/modem?
<venomgfx> after a meg or two
<Surkow> @smyke1 - it's the content of dmesg |grep eth. @wols - so it's only a problem with my switch/router/modem?
<gamejunkiejim> that is relevant to my interests, although not my question
<wols> Surkow: could be a card problem too for some reason.
<Azul> windows is not a kernel
<government> hallo
<sTaTix_1> juan278 how do I do that
<topcat1027> my bad, how can i make it so windows loads up at start up instead of ubuntu
<gamejunkiejim> Edit the GRUB file
<Tom47> Rio79 if you set up freenx server in ubuntu and get the windows nx client from the web this works well
<gamejunkiejim> Put windows up top
<wols> Surkow: but more lilely a swtich problem. can you connect directoly to the router/mdeom for testing?
<topcat1027> gamejunkiejim, how do i do that
<Surkow> @wols - with two different chipsets?
<Surkow> yes I can wols
<wols> Surkow: try it
<gamejunkiejim> Er, well, I don't remember really
<juan278> open us a konsole(not sure what its called in gnome it might be terminal or gconsole) then type rythembox and see what happen
<NET||abuse> Hey all, still having issues with democracy, is anyone else out there using it/having issues with playing 2 videos in a row 0.9.2 on feisty???
<Azul> topcat1027: put in the windows cd and boot from there, then go to the recovery console and type fixmbr or fdisk /mbr
<jrodolfo> help-me, Modules for NIC SIS190
<topcat1027> azul, i don't want to get rid of ubuntu tho
<Azul> topcat1027: that's if you want to completely remove ubuntu
<Rio79> Tom47: okay, ill give that a shot... thanks!
<gamejunkiejim> If he does that, it hides Linux doesn't it?
<Azul> topcat1027: oh ok
<Surkow> @wols - It will take a time...I need to create a new cable then...(15m)
<topcat1027> azul, i just want to make it so windows it at top of the grub like gamejunkiejimmie said
<topcat1027> how do i edit my grub file?
<sTaTix_1> where would it be
<gamejunkiejim> I remember opening it in gedit
<Azul> topcat1027: edit /boot/grun/menu.lst
<gamejunkiejim> The loader menu configuration
<gamejunkiejim> I just don't remember where I found it
<Tom47> Rio79 seveas has a repo with a feisty freenx server deb
<M4j> help to install Adobe Flash Player
<Pici> !flash | M4j
<wols> topcat1027: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gamejunkiejim> I'm wondering if my bootloader automatically updated with my new install here
<sTaTix_1> how do i open a console
<wols> M4j: what version of ubuntu? i386 or amd64?
<ubotu> M4j: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<M4j> 6.1.0
<gamejunkiejim> I used to have ubuntu as default, edubuntu and XP
<Tom47> sTaTix_1: Applicatiosn accessories terminal
<topcat1027> wols, ok, it took me to this file, but now what
<gamejunkiejim> I've permanently destroyed Windows
<wols> topcat1027: you edit it.
<gamejunkiejim> So I wonder if Grub will have taken it off for me or not
<Shamail> Gamejunkie: but why
<sTaTix_1> k thnx
<topcat1027> wols, there isn't anything there
<wols> gamejunkiejim: afaik it won't
<gamejunkiejim> Why did I delete Windows?
<SAM_theman> !firefox
<wols> topcat1027: then you're not using the right file.
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<CNTRLX> windows permanently destroyed windows
<Shamail> Ya
<wols> menu.lst L S T
<topcat1027> wols, what should i do?
<Shamail> Means so attached to linux or something...
<gamejunkiejim> I liked GNOME so much, I figured KDE would be just as awesome
<Ying_Ko> I recently switched myself...glad I still have a windoes machine
<Rio79> Tom47 whats seveas?  thanks seperate from freenx?
<Azul> gamejunkiejim: i hated kde
<juan278> sTaTix_1:  its a program you can run itll be described as a terminal emulator
<wols> topcat1027: you should open the right file
<gamejunkiejim> I still have a Windows machine
<topcat1027> wols, how can i know what the right file is
<wols> topcat1027: I told you
<gamejunkiejim> I have Media Center 2005 on my television
<wols> topcat1027: twice in fact
<sls_> is there an ubuntu server channel?
<Shamail> Fine!
<wols>  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Azul> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gamejunkiejim> But even that PC boots into GNOME
<Tom47> seveas is an ubuntu communityidentity who, inter alia, has packaged up freenx for feisty
<orbin> sls_: #ubuntu-server
<sls_> thank you
<topcat1027> wols, sorry, it's saying permission denied, what do i do?
<sTaTix_1> segmentation fault core dumped
<sTaTix_1> wtf
<wols> topcat1027: you didn't type what I wrote
<topcat1027> i typed: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<wols> topcat1027: that's the file you edit. nothing to run
<Rio79> Tom47 okay... ill try it out
<Rio79> Tom47 thanks
<wols> and I gave you a complete comandline before
<topcat1027> so do i type it into terminal or alt f2 or what?
<Tom47> Rio79: http://free.linux.hp.com/~brett/seveas/freenx/
<karmic> hey guys, im using feisty on a newly installed ibm t60 laptop, the sound is very quiet, and if i max it out its very distorted also, i couldnt find anything which helped me fix this on google or the ubuntu forums, any ideas?
<Azul> i need a program that can burn mp3 files to audio cd without writing an ISO or anything on the hard drive
<Azul> anyone knows?
<ed1t> where can i find java /bin ? i installed from the apt....i gotta set JAVA_HOME variable
<karmic> k3b?
<karmic> Azul : k3b?
<hendrixski> wols, aarrrgg.... when I'm in the chroot it tells me I can't write anything... read-only file system
<karmic> Azul : i think brasero also
<sTaTix_1> juan278 what is a segmentation fault core dumped
<Azul> topcat1027: type in the terminal "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<karmic> Azul : i know for a fact nero can do this, but it costs money
<Whitor> Wols, How do I get the wine app to acknowledge the new disk... wine eject d: got the fitrst disk out... but when I put the new disk in and answer the ok for the new disk insert... it just askes for it again
<wols> Whitor: mount the disk?
<hendrixski> wols, and I did the whole thing as root
<Azul> karmic: i'm using gnomebaker and it has to convert mp3 to audio cd first then burn the disk
<orbin> karmic: sound like the pcm slider is too high
<Azul> karmic: are you sure those don't do the same thing?
<DELUDE> Q: how do i enable ethernet cards (they show up in the Network GUI but ifconfig shows nothing)
<juan278> sTaTix_1: to be honest i have no idea i normally find simple problems, segmentation fault sounds like a major error, like the programs broken, my only IDEA is to reinstall the whole program
<wols> DELUDE: ifocnfig -a. does it show up? and what is in your /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Whitor> wols, hmm... I thought it was, but you might be right
<wols> sTaTix_1: a segfault is a program crash. a GPF in windows terms
<sTaTix_1> I've tried
<sTaTix_1> do I have to use this package manager
<sTaTix_1> or can I go download it fromt he web
<karmic> orbin, nah its not that
<sTaTix_1> wols anykind of idea what to do
<wols> sTaTix_1: the packagemanager downlaod fromt he web... but you can download via packages.ubunut.com. it's just a lot harder since you have to do your own dependency checking
<SleepingSloth> can anyone tell me how I could disable middle mouse click?
<topcat1027> wols, ok, so i just move the windows xp home edition to the top of the list?
<sTaTix_1> wols crap... i have no clue what to do then.... i dunno what dependecy checking even ia
<Azul> SleepingSloth: i think you can do that by editing /etc/X11/xorg.cong
<Azul> conf*
<sTaTix_1> is, let a lone how to do it
<gamejunkiejim> That should work topcat
<topcat1027> thanks jim, thanks wols
<gamejunkiejim> You can take out the "Other Operating Systems" line too
<Whitor> wols: it says the cdrom is already mounted or busy ...
<SleepingSloth> Azul - I've tried turning off "emulate 3 buttons" - really I just want to stop my scroller from pasting (its a bit twitchy)
<gamejunkiejim> Alright, gonna go try some stuff out
<gamejunkiejim> Thanks for all the help everyone
<gamejunkiejim> I'll probably be back
<topcat1027> yes, thanks jim and thanks wols, sorry i'm a nub
<Whitor> I tried to umount firt too
<Whitor> firt =- first
<Azul> SleepingSloth: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf > delete the Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5" line
<Azul> SleepingSloth: make a copy of that file in case things screw up
<SleepingSloth> Azul - will that leave the scroller working as normal?
<Azul> SleepingSloth: i don't recon
<wols> Azul: that will remove whis scroll wheel functionality. not the mousebutton
<Azul> wols: any other ideas?
<wols> no. tho it's probably a xorg.conf setting
<bobbob1016> Can anyone help me with my file associations?  I can't change file associations, even after I open the "Open With" tab, I can't select any of the programs listed there.
<m4j> help install flash player
<elYase> is there any software to make PC to phone calls for free?
<karmic> hey guys, im using feisty on a newly installed ibm t60 laptop, the sound is very quiet, and if i max it out its very distorted also, i couldnt find anything which helped me fix this on google or the ubuntu forums, any ideas?
<wols> !flash | m4j
<ubotu> m4j: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<martin_> Azul - that didnt work, but I've sorted it now, if you're interested, I changed the protocal from LmPS/2 to ExplorerPS/2
<m4j> i am new to all this
<Moduliz0r> Ubuntu is mounting my cd roms as /dev/hdc and hdd, and it cant open them
<martin_> Azul - but thanks for the support, and pointing me in the right direct :)
<Moduliz0r> what the hell is going on?
<dlinsky> Hi
<Moduliz0r> hi
<m4j> hi
<Moduliz0r> anyone know whats going on with my CD drives?
<martin_> Azul - I was in as SleepingSloth a moment ago, if you're confused... :S
<Azul> martin_: ohhhhhhh ok
<hendrixski> wols,  I unmounted and remounted the chroot and now it let me write to the file... but now it tells me that the disk is full (even though df -h says otherwise)
<wols> m4j: that's why you should read a lot.like the URL ubotu gave you
<Azul> marin_: i was going crazy
<kristofer> word.. my xorg.conf has 1400x1050 and 1024x768 with a default depth of 24 configured.. but the screen resolution options in my system preferences menu still say 1024x768 and 800x600. how do I adjust the resolution?
<bthornton> Anyone running the NX/NoMachine Client on Feisty x86_64?
<dlinsky> I've got some trouble with my terminal logon via XDMCP... anybody who can help me?
<martin_> Azul - cheers matey - I've got to jet now... bb
<gsyjasp> hola
<gsyjasp> k pasa
<Pici> !es | gyaresu__
<gsyjasp> ajdsklfasdjfkljdsfklasdjfasfa
<gsyjasp> s
<gsyjasp> s
<ubotu> gyaresu__: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<gsyjasp> sdf
<gsyjasp> a
<wols> kristofer: what monitor? can it do 1440x1050?
<Rio79> Tom47 how do you add it to the repository (what url do i type in the sources.list)?
<Pici> gyaresu__: Sorry about that, mis type.
<kristofer> wols, yeah, it's a dell d610 lappy
<wols> kristofer: and especially at required refresh time
<Moduliz0r> anyone know whats going on with my CD drives?  buntu is mounting my cd roms as /dev/hdc and hdd, and it cant open them
<Rio79> Tom47 it doesnt really say in the website
<tomplast> Hi everyone. Is there anyone who can help me find a working usb tv capturing device that works with GNU/Linux?
<hendrixski> :-( screw this.... does anyone have an alternate CD that lives near Worcester Mass??
<Ayarcy> !mp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ayarcy> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eduhat> hey guys, how would i unzip a .tar.bz2?
<tabris|away> hendrixski: I know somebody who might... but i'm not sure how you'd contact him.
<Whitor> Ok, I've gotten the disk out... how do I remount a cdrom when I am using Wine ?
<tabris|away> hendrixski: guy goes to WPI.
<pha|con> eduhat: tar -xf filname.tar.bz
<Ayarcy> eduhat: tar -xvjf file.tar.bz2
<hendrixski> tabris|away, that's awesome
<Ayarcy> eduhat: Or bunzip2
<wols> Whitor: what is your cdrom? what mountpoint?
<CraZy675>  when I try to run swiftfox I get the error: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Whitor> the OS still thinks the first disk is in the drive
<Whitor> its /dev/sdo
<Moduliz0r> Anyone know why ubuntu mounts my cd drives as /dev/hdd and /dev/hdc and cant read them?
<Whitor> its /dev/sd0
<soundray> tomplast: it's difficult to know before you've tried. Internals tend to change while model names stay the same.
<wols> Whitor: no that's not it. that's no mountpoint
<Whitor> sorry ... /dev/scd0
<hendrixski> tabris|away, because I promised these friends in worchester that i'd install Ubuntu for them while visiting them on vacation... and it's just not working... and I have no way of burning an alternate CD :-(
<tabris|away> hendrixski: assuming you also go to WPI, you could probably find him easily enough.
<wols> Whitor: still no mountpoint
<tomplast> soundray: Do you have tried any?
<Whitor> its mounted to /media/cdrom0
<Ayarcy> !repeat | Moduliz0r
<ubotu> Moduliz0r: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<wols> Whitor: mount /media/cdrom0 then
<dlinsky> I've been using remote logon via XDMCP for some time now, but the last few days logging in and remote working has become terribly slow. Any ideas? I have not changed anything except connecting a new monitor
<hendrixski> tabris|away, I don't go to WPI  :-( I'm visiting friends on vacation and I hozed their computer with the regular install CD :-(
<soundray> tomplast: I've tried a noname device with a Dibcom chipset which works with kernel 2.6.18 and above
<Whitor> it says its already mounted or busy
<Whitor> the icon for the first disk is still on the desktop
<soundray> tomplast: I've also tried the MSI-580 (most popular one at the moment I believe), which doesn't work so well.
<Pooky> where does one change their "real name" at?
<Whitor> and when I try to right click and 'eject' that... it says the cdrom is busy
<tomplast> soundray: Okay. I guess I will go for a            TerraTec Cinergy T USB XE which will maybe work (according to some...).
<gordonjcp> Pooky: registrar's office?
<Pooky> For example, if I finger myself, the name it returns.
<Whitor> says cannot unmount volume
<gordonjcp> Pooky: System -> Users & Groups
<wols> Whitor: unmount it then, then mount it again
<tomplast> soundray: I think Linux really needs a good hardware compatabillity list which list distribution/kernel for each hardware *-)
<Whitor> cant unmount it
<soundray> tomplast: perhaps you can order from a dealer who will give you a no-quibbles exchange
<wols> check with nautilus or whatever what is on
<hendrixski> tabris|away, could you ask your friend at WPI if they wouldn't mind handing off an alternate install CD at a cafe or something??
<Whitor> or I'm unmounting it incorrectly
<tomplast> soundray: Perhaps but it's so little money *-). About 20
<soundray> tomplast: start compiling one, and you will soon learn why there isn't any ;)
<tomplast> oh
<tomplast> 30
<tomplast> soundray: compiling one?
<Tom47> Rio79: its a tad out of date but you can adapt this guide ... to feisty vs dapper and any particular changes in the specific repo yoiu use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<tomplast> soundray: I thought something like a user contributed hardware site.
<soundray> tomplast: compiling, as in gathering information (not the gcc sense)
<heroin> how can i check the file system of a partition?
<wols> tomplast: there are
<soundray> tomplast: something like tuxmobil for laptops?
<m4j> i went to the address https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<m4j> and i went to the add/remove
<tomplast> soundray: I know that there are some out there but I would like one universal. For all Linux versions. All kernel versions/distributions.
<kylefox_> I tried installing Netatalk with apt-get, now it seems to cause errors when I try to install stuff with apt-get.  Says "1 not fully installed or removed"
<sTaTix_1> i can't even get a basic mp3 player to work... what is so great about ubuntu... everythin is so damn complicated
<wols> tomplast: it exists
<m4j> and it tell me i can not add flash player
<Imitation> heroin: fsck <your-partition>
<tomplast> soundray: Tell me about one... Which aint just for one thing (like laptops)
<Phenom00v> is anyone familiar with paragon partition manager?
<tomplast> soundray: Which is universal.
<wols> m4j: exact error message please
<tomplast> soundray: Translated...
<tomplast> Soundray: ooh
<wols> Phenom00v: no. we use gparted
<m4j> no error
<tomplast> Soundray: forget the last part :P
<soundray> tomplast: I don't know any. Back on your original question, I found this: http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<wols> m4j: you most probably haven't enabled multiverse
<wols> !multiverse | m4j
<ubotu> m4j: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<wols> !easysource | m4j
<ubotu> m4j: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<m4j> The use, modification and distribution of Macromedia Flash plugin is restricted by copyright or by legal terms in some countries.
<m4j> Macromedia Flash plugin cannot be installed on your computer type (powerpc). Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type.
<wols> m4j: there is your answer. ther is no flash for your system, preiod
<tomplast> soundray: Yeah but it's only for TV-related hardware. I thought something more complete which contains storage devices, network cards, sound cards, graphics cards etc.
<m4j> i can download it
<sTaTix_1> ok, so other than rythymbox... what else supports coverart and has a jukebox/itunes feel?
<wols> m4j: which the url I linked to clearly says: i386 only. also I aske you i386 or adm64 and you didn't answer
<m4j> i need help
<m4j> install
<m4j> it
<Pici> !enter | m4j
<Paddy_EIRE> m4j, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash#head-38245bd46a3334b4cc11601e161ddaa63439d2db
<ubotu> m4j: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wols> m4j: downlaod where?
<wols> Paddy_EIRE: he has a poweppc
<wols> *powerpc
<Whitor> keep getting : umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<Paddy_EIRE> wols, check the link
<Imitation> sTaTix: amarok
<m4j> yes powerpc
<Whitor> when I try to mount... :mount: according to mtab, /dev/scd0 is already mounted on /media/cdrom0
<dlinsky> Any experts on XDMCP around here?
<Whitor> so do I need to edit mtab ?
<Paddy_EIRE> m4j, that link covers powerpc
<m4j> macromedia web site
<sTaTix_1> k, thansk
<Whitor> thats a bit of hoop jumping for a simple disk swap
<Paddy_EIRE> m4j, this tells you how https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash#head-38245bd46a3334b4cc11601e161ddaa63439d2db last time
<wols> Paddy_EIRE: neither gnash or swfdec are stable enough yet for general use
<Paddy_EIRE> wols, better than nothing
<wols> Whitor: lsof /media/cdrom0
<soundray> Whitor: those errors usually mean that something is still accessing your CD. Could even be a shell where you've cd'd to the mount point. Listen to wols
<tomplast> soundray: Right now you'll have to search round and around in different databases to find something reliable, I don't say that Linux support is bad but I think the knowledge of which works and doesn't works should be contained in ONE database. I really hope something makes the move one day. Anyway, thanks for your help.
<incorrect> does anyone know of a project management tool that has an external api,
<Whitor> lsof:  bash    30193 mcneany  cwd    DIR   11,0 2048 1728 /media/cdrom0
<wols> you have bash inside /media/cdrom0 somewhere
<pumpkinhead> hello. has anyone else had difficulty with using dual layer dvd+ disks in feisty?
<wols> kmost probably from where you started wine for the installing
<Whitor> hmm... closing  everything
<Rio79> quick question about repos.... the lines in sources.list reads "deb <link> <item1> <item2>".  is item1 and item2 just labels, or is the naming notation important to downloading the repositories?
<soundray> Rio79: critically important
<Whitor> the main bash window that I invoked wine from is in that dir
<Rio79> soundray both items? okay
<Pici> Rio79: Important, but configurable by the repository owner. i.e not you ;)
<Whitor> if I kill it I will likely kill the installer
<GizDrak> Hey all got a quick question. about partitions make sure I I am doing this right. I have 2.2TB of space on 1 logical drive in a raid 5 configuration of 4 P-Drives. I setup my partitions has  1: swap 1gb 2: /boot 256mb 3: / 10gb 4: /home 10gb 5: LVM 2.1TB does this look like a good setuo for a file server?
<Rio79> thanks fellas
<soundray> Rio79: check out man sources.list
<Whitor> right now wine is dumping reports out to that console
<christoph__> \quit
<novato_br> how can I ignore line comand on xchat ?
<Whitor> wait... I think I got it
<novato_br> how can I line comand ignore  on xchat ?
<Tom47> Rio79:  deb http://free.linux.hp.com/~brett/seveas/freenx feisty-seveas freenx
<rockets> anybody having trouble with the us.archive.ubuntu.com repository
<kylefox_> Can anyone please have a look at this apt error i'm getting?  http://dpaste.com/12541/
<Dimensions> hiya ... i have a few remote machines with RSA keys in it ... but my ip has changed i by mistake have put my current ip in hosts.allow file located at /home/user directory but not in /etc/hosts.allow ... can i some how access those machines by any means if i know its passwords ..... they are very important machines ... and i can't access them physically very easily ...
<Rio79> Tom47 haha got it... you knew exactly what i was doing
<Tom47> Rio79: the gpg key is on the first url i gave you
<baconbacon> Hi, can anybody give me some pointers about how to have one fs spanning two disks? My google-fu is weak
<Whitor> wols: Got it! Thanks for the help
<soundray> rockets: works fine here
<hyphenated> baconbacon: LVM ?
<Tom47> Rio79: good luck with that i am for bed now
<wols> baconbacon: lvm2
<wols> !lvm2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lvm2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wols> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Rio79> cool thanks Tom47!
<baconbacon> ok thanks
<CommanderCool> this guide: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Pinnacle_PCTV_USB_Stick does not work
<endlessguitar> hello people
<endlessguitar> can some1 help me?
<rubydo> Hi, on Fesity 7.04, sound works for pretty much all apps, but not for Rhythmx / SoundJuicer - I've Googled it but am getting no joy - anyone any hints?
<soundray> CommanderCool: it's a wiki page. You can correct it yourself
<predaeus_> endlessguitar, just ask
<endlessguitar> ok
<CommanderCool> soundray: true, if i knew how to solve the problem
<endlessguitar> anyway I have download a game called frets on fire to linux and extract it to desktop
<karmic> hey guys, i have a lenovo t60, and if i enable desktop effects, my screen turns white, any ideas?
<soundray> CommanderCool: if you have a problem, then describe the problem.
<endlessguitar> but how I play it?
<endlessguitar> what need I to do?
<tunmagochi> Hi, I'm very new with this Ubuntu 7. I just installed the OS yesterday and my computer has no sound. I really cannot figure out how to fix this. Can anyone give me some helps? What is likely to be the problem?  It seems that the system knows my hw, btw. I ran lspci and it showed my hw but I cannot see what is the problem.
<heroin> how can i check the file system of a partition?
<CommanderCool> does anyone know how to setup "Pinnacle PCTV USB Stick"?
<endlessguitar> ?
<soundray> !sound > tunmagochi, please see the private message from ubotu
<pumpkinhead> feisty does not seem to recognize my dual layer dvd's, labels them CD-ROM's, no read access, though the gnome icon is DVD-blue. do i have some bad media? have not tried any DL's with ubuntu before
<predaeus_> endlessguitar, probably you just need to run the binary. is there a bin directory inside?
<m4j> do you know why i can not upgrad to 7.04
<soundray> heroin: do you want to see what filesystem is on a partition, or whether it is corrupted?
<predaeus_> endlessguitar, or some .sh file?
<endlessguitar> hmm I check 1 sek
<tarnap> hell yeah!
<rubydo> !sound > rubydo
<tarnap> someone using the swiss-german layout in here?
<soundray> !anyone | CommanderCool
<dlinsky> Can anybody help me with XDMCP?
<ubotu> CommanderCool: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<endlessguitar> its one bin
<endlessguitar> .bin file
<soundray> CommanderCool: describe the problem
<alesan> is it possible to create a separate log file for a process? it writes in /var/log/messages but I'd like something separated from the rest.
<endlessguitar> fretsonfire.bin
<skulrid> hello
<CommanderCool> as my question said, i dont know, how to set it up
<predaeus_> endlessguitar, ? so it unpacked to a singel file?
<endlessguitar> and then loads of .so files +  .txt
<endlessguitar> no its one directory full of files
<heroin> soundray: what type it is
<skulrid> someone's been doing things on my pc, is there a way to see what he did? opened files, etc??
<m4j> HELLO Dose anyone know my i can not upgrade to 7.04
<heroin> soundray: because i have a harddrive but i dont think its ntfs or vfat or ext*
<predaeus_> endlessguitar, then try ./fretsonfire.bin  in a console inside that directory
<PartisanEntity> does anyone here have experience with viewing .pmf files in Ubuntu?
<Doctor_> whats pmf?
<endlessguitar> ?
<endlessguitar> what you mean?
<endlessguitar> will I use terminal
<endlessguitar> and write that?
<PartisanEntity> i think it is a fax file (from windows perhaps)
<soundray> heroin: sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<pumpkinhead> m4j: what problems are you having?
<demonstealer> what is  a .cgwdtheme? which manager does it install with?
<ivanrubio> ivan  rubio   sanche
<Doctor> PartisanEntity: try running it through imagemagick
<soundray> CommanderCool: you need to be a bit more precise
<PartisanEntity> ill give it a try, thanks
<ivanrubio> ivanrubiosanchez
<predaeus_> endlessguitar, yes, or double click that file
<mosffit> hello world
<heroin> soundray: SFS file system...
<Doctor> convert lalala.pmf lalala.gif (because its lossless) or .png
<endlessguitar> ok
<endlessguitar> and then?
<heroin> soundray:  u know if linux can write to sfs?
<cryptos> hello, i'm italina
<cryptos> hello, i'm italian
<predaeus_> endlessguitar, what happened?
<PartisanEntity> ill post back with results
<sTaTix_1> mothertruckin mp3 support in arabok or whatever makes it feeze
<nickrud> alesan, yes, you'd make changes to /etc/syslog.conf
<novato_br> how can I ignore other people on Xchat ?
<sTaTix_1> how do I just install mp3 support
<alesan> nickrud, thanks
<windmill2> apt-get tells me packages are withheld how can I fix that?
<endlessguitar> nothing :S
<endlessguitar> when I dubbeclick
<Doctor> novato_br: have you tried /ignore?
<skulrid> someone's been doing things on my pc, is there a way to see what he did? opened files, etc???
<novato_br> yep, Doctor
<predaeus_> endlessguitar, then try inside a terminal to get the error messages if there are any
<Doctor> interested
<novato_br> Doctor,  but i don't know about syntax
<CommanderCool> soundray: okay, i followed the instructions on the mentioned site, installed the mentioned packages but then it tells me to download some repositories and this step does not work
<soundray> heroin: I don't think it can
<cryptos> if i start XGL + Beryl, gnome crash!! this is the paste of dmesg, i have a x700 with propriety Driver ATI ( http://rafb.net/p/NVZl8a49.html )
<Doctor> --> /ignore Doctor
<novato_br> i can't finde syntax about it
<mosffit> is this ubuntu-dekstop.iso installer when installed in my box be also act as a server as long as i install those specific packages like example httpd or postfix and etc?
<windmill2> apt-get tells me packages are withheld (I added a repository) how can I fix that?
<novato_br> Doctor, here, doesn't works
<Doctor> or /ignore *!*@*.vc.shawcable.net for everyone at my ISP
<sTaTix_1> anyone?!? i need mp3 support for arabok... it won't do it itself... freezes.... where can I get it
<Doctor> what client
<endlessguitar> :S
<endlessguitar> I tried
<cryptos> if i start XGL + Beryl, gnome crash!! this is the paste of dmesg, i have a x700 with propriety Driver ATI ( http://rafb.net/p/NVZl8a49.html )
<Pici> !mp3 | sTaTix_1 read this
<ubotu> sTaTix_1 read this: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<endlessguitar> dosnt works :S
<endlessguitar> can you remote?
<windmill2> Is there a switch to tell apt-get to ignore the need for the keys?
<heroin> ##linux
<soundray> CommanderCool: do you mean the step that starts with 'hg'?
<mosffit> anyone?
<CommanderCool> soundray: correct
<novato_br> thx Doctor
<endlessguitar> I send you  a screenshot
<pihus_> I think that my linux somewhy can't write to swap. how could I test it? I'm not 100% sure of it
<predaeus_> endlessguitar, can you post a "ls -l" of the directory to the pastebin
<soundray> CommanderCool: what do you get when you run 'sudo apt-get install mercurial'?
<predaeus_> endlessguitar, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<endlessguitar> wahh ? sorry understand nothing ? that you said :S
<windmill2> apt-get install-the-bloody-package-anyway-even-without-the-public-key
<predaeus_> endlessguitar, use the above link and post the llink to your post here
<soundray> CommanderCool: don't paste please, just say what it says
<endlessguitar> daniel@daniel-laptop:~$ '/home/daniel/Desktop/FretsOnFire/FretsOnFire.bin'
<endlessguitar> bash: /home/daniel/Desktop/FretsOnFire/FretsOnFire.bin: No such file or directory
<endlessguitar> daniel@daniel-laptop:~$
<endlessguitar> that just says
<endlessguitar> :S
<alesan> nickrud, do you have an idea how syslog.conf syntax is? how can I specify a particular process should log in a certain file?
<CommanderCool> soundray: it is already installed
<endlessguitar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26279/plain/
<cryptos> if i start XGL + Beryl, gnome crash!! this is the paste of dmesg, i have a x700 with propriety Driver ATI ( http://rafb.net/p/NVZl8a49.html )
<skulrid> I need to see what files has been open on ubuntu lately, is there a way to know??
<nickrud> alesan, not particularly well. you can take a look at    man syslog.conf , there'll be some info there.
<predaeus_> endlessguitar, do "cd /home/daniel/Desktop/FretsOnFire/"  then "ls -l" and post the output to the pastebin again please
<nickrud> alesan, sorry about pointing at a man page, but it's the best I know right now
<pumpkinhead> is there anything special i should have to do with feisty for it to access dual layer data dvd+ discs? (i'll be quiet after this)
<wishie> from what i can see, snd-usb-audio.ko is not included in 2.6.20-16-generic kernel.. any reason for this ?
<nwa|bruno> with wich command do i stop samba??
<alesan> nickrud, sure thank you anyway
<endlessguitar> ls? -l?
<endlessguitar> whats that?
<Bikerwade> Hi, im something of a n00b, but i need help getting my ubuntu-computer on my home-network. Anyone up for the task ?
<soundray> CommanderCool: does it say '...does not appear to be an hg repository...'?
<predaeus_> endlessguitar, run "man ls" to read up on whwat it is
<CommanderCool> soundray: when i try that "hg ..."-command, yes
<predaeus_> endlessguitar, quit man with "q"
<endlessguitar> :S
<Dimensions> hiya ... i have a few remote machines with RSA keys in it ... but since my IP has changed mistakenly  have put my current ip in hosts.allow file located at /home/user directory on remote systems but not in /etc/hosts.allow ... can I some how bypass RSA keys or to access those machines by any means if i know its passwords ..... I can not access them physically....
<endlessguitar> Sorry I am newbie
<nwa|bruno> =D
<PartisanEntity> Doctor: imagemagick doesnt seem to be able to read .pmf files
<endlessguitar> it says
<endlessguitar> "cd /home/daniel/Desktop/FretsOnFire/"
<endlessguitar> no such file at directory
<endlessguitar> or something
<predaeus_> endlessguitar, then the directory is not called FretsOnFire but somethign different
<Doctor> oh
<nwa|bruno> with wich command do i stop samba??
<predaeus_> endlessguitar, mind that linux is case sensitive in that matter
<rockets> nwa|bruno, /etc/init.d/smb stop or something
<preaction> nwa|bruno: sudo invoke-rc.d samba stop
<endlessguitar> can you please remote?
<nwa|bruno> rockets n preaction thks :)
<Doctor> PartisanEntity: its probably a movie or GIS data then
<soundray> CommanderCool: that repository has moved. 'hg clone http://mcentral.de/hg/~mrec/v4l-dvb-kernel' works.
<CommanderCool> soundray: i got those repositories from the homepage now...i'll try this and address to you, if it does not work
<CommanderCool> ah, okay
<heroin> How do i mount a SFS harddrive?
<Doctor> SFS?
<CommanderCool> thx
<Doctor> solaris...?
<predaeus_> endlessguitar, do it yourself so you learn how to do it. do "cd ~/Desktop" then do "ls -l" then post the ouput to the pastebin please
<dlinsky> Can somebody help me with XDMCP remoting?
<rsfriends> hi all
<predaeus_> endlessguitar, so we can find out what that directory is called, that you unpacked to
<heroin> Doctor: yes SFS
<soundray> heroin: can you try mounting it with -t ntfs pls
<heroin> Doctor: not sure.. i have a harddrive w. sfs file system
<endlessguitar> :S I really dont understand I guess You think Im newbie sorry :S is it just easier you remote ? please..
<predaeus_> endlessguitar, the "~" is a shortcut for your home directory so "/home/daniel" is the same as "~" if you are logged in as daniel
<Doctor> heroin: but you dont know what SFS means or where its from?
<heroin> soundray: i have it mounted w. ntfs but that disables me from writing to it.. so i want to use ntfs-3f
<endlessguitar> aha
<endlessguitar> ok
<heroin> Doctor: not really i know its a file system :0
<endlessguitar> daniel/desktop/FretsOnFire/
<skulrid> is there a way a windows virus can infect a pen drive, using it on a ubuntu system?
<soundray> heroin: that pretty much clarifies that you don't have a SFS filesystem. It's just labelled as such.
<soundray> heroin: have you used ntfs-3g before?
<Doctor> skulrid: lol
<Doctor> skulrid: if you copy virusinfected.exe to it using ubuntu, yes
<soundray> skulrid: yes, if you share the pen drive via samba and make it read-write, a rampaging virus on Windows could infect programs on the pen drive, too.
<heroin> soundray: yesterday at a friends house
<Cryptid> hey my NETGEAR 614 router goes into stand by mode along with my ubuntu computer please help me out... as soon as i stop using the computer ands et some on download and go i observe that the router is also going into standby mode
<soundray> !ntfs-3g | heroin
<ubotu> heroin: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<heroin> soundray: i mounted a NTFS harddisk for him using ntfs-3g
<Cryptid> hey my NETGEAR 614 router goes into stand by mode along with my ubuntu computer please help me out... as soon as i stop using the computer ands et some on download and go i observe that the router is also going into standby mode
<skulrid> Doctor, no its like, I use the druve to save a .doc file when I open it later it has the xxx.exe + autorun file inside it....
<Pici> !repeat | Cryptid
<ubotu> Cryptid: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<soundray> heroin: so do the same to your pseudo-SFS now.
<heroin> soundray: yah that is what iam going to do now, i was just confused about the SFS
<endlessguitar> predaues I tried
<Cryptid> Pici: sorry i couldt see my msg the first tie\me
<Doctor> skulrid: eeee, fix the computer that did that
<skulrid> soundray but did this virus get into my ubuntu system and how did it move by itself to the pen drive?
<endlessguitar> ./Daniel/desktop/fretsonfire/fretsonfire.bin
<soundray> skulrid: only if you made it writable via the network
<Doctor> skulrid: are you sure its the ubuntu machine that did it?
<skulrid> not sure...
<heroin> skulrid: u have a USB hopping virus?
<Pici> Cryptid: Try checking the power settings, it should be in the system>preferences>screensaver then power management button.
<predaeus_> endlessguitar, by default gnome's Desktop directory is written like "Desktop"
<skulrid> but the drive had no virus before beeing in ubuntu
<endlessguitar> okej
<endlessguitar> ehhh :S
<endlessguitar> but it dosent works why?
<GizDrak> is it not possible to have partitions larger then 2TB
<Doctor> skulrid: maybe those files are hidden when in windows
<endlessguitar> can you remote please?
<tyler_d> anyone know how to open office2007 docs in openoffice?
<endlessguitar> easier
<predaeus_> endlessguitar, the "." at the beginnning of your line is the current directory, you need to be in the correct directory to make this work.
<skulrid> heroin I think so, then in windows systems it wont let me open the usb drive (only using explore) and I cant delete them there so UI use ubuntu to simply delete the files
<wishie> should a bug be filed against linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic since it doesnt seem to contain snd-usb-audio alsa module ? 2.6.20-15-generic has it.
<Xsylotte> question: i have installed r project, but i can't find it in applications list....help ?
<tyler_d> nm... sorry, found it
<soundray> GizDrak: it is. You have to set the block size accordingly
<Cryptid> Pici: there is nothing related to it in the power settings even i tried to do that thinking it would turn out to be like widows but was of not help
<skulrid> Doctor no I see them there. just cant delete them
<endlessguitar> please can you write what I need to write I can tell you the directorys
<predaeus_> endlessguitar, right click in the file browser and check if you have executable rights on Fret...Guitar.bin. if not enable them and try to double click again.
<Doctor> skulrid: viruses are persistant, delete those two files and umount,mount the drive
<Chore-Boy> how do i get the list of people back on the side of the window here?
<Imitation> can anyone tell me how to open a .cdr (corel draw) file?
<GizDrak> alright soundray I will give it a shot thanks
<Cryptid> Does Ubuntu turn off the Ethernet card while the computer becomes idle???
<endlessguitar> application/x-shellscript
<endlessguitar> /home/daniel/Desktop/FretsOnFire
<Doctor> Cryptid: ubuntu has power management options just like windows
<endlessguitar> aha
<pumpkinhead> Imitation: use gimp. google .cdr gimp
<skulrid> Doctor actualy I get rid of them by deleting them on ubuntu. they just reappear after beeing on other computers. I just find odd that lots of friends are getting this files. all the same
<endlessguitar> sorry predaeus_
<endlessguitar> Now happen something
<soundray> GizDrak: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3#Size_limits
<endlessguitar> one window come up
<Dimensions> Cryptid: some system turns Ethernet card when they are not connected to the internet
<skulrid> Doctor maybe it has nothing to do with it, but I just needed to understand how could windows virus files move trhough ubuntu, infecting UBS drives...
<endlessguitar> run in terminal ,display,cancel,run
<GizDrak> thanks soundray will check it out
<simplyw00x> endlessguitar: run
<heroin> skulrid: probally USB protocol
<endlessguitar> ok
<Cryptid> Doctor: yes it does but it only gives option of turning off the computer totally or turning off the display,,,, nothing to do with the ether net card
<heroin> skulrid: the U in USB is for universal
<endlessguitar> nothing happen
<endlessguitar> s
<Cryptid> Dimensions: how can that be changed?
<simplyw00x> endlessguitar: You sure?
<joe4444> anyone know how to configure TwinView for dual displays in Feisty?  i've followed at least 3 guides and even tried my Edgy backup of xorg.conf but nothing works
<endlessguitar> yes
<Doctor> Cryptid: if its happening and you dont want it to, I'd blame the bios
<Dimensions> Cryptid:  .. .have no idea ... but we have this problem with 7 new portables ...
<skulrid> heroin but wehre in my system (ubuntu) can these files be stored or hiden?
<simplyw00x> endlessguitar: open a terminal and type
<simplyw00x> sh  /home/daniel/Desktop/FretsOnFire
<PopcornAlchemist> question: I try to use openvpn with this command: sudo openvpn conf.ovpn, but it does not work. I have tryed using Openvpn in Windows and it work fine, with that same config file. Where should I star looking for errors?
<Doctor> PopcornAlchemist: file namess, like C:\whatever
<endlessguitar> I opened in terminal
<wers> guys, is aysiu gone in the forums for good?
<endlessguitar> but it dosent come up
<endlessguitar> I took display
<simplyw00x> endlessguitar: sh  /home/daniel/Desktop/FretsOnFire
<endlessguitar> and in the document says it..>
<endlessguitar> #!/bin/sh
<endlessguitar> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$(dirname $0)
<endlessguitar> exec ./FretsOnFire.bin $@
<endlessguitar> ok
<skulrid> Doctor is there a way to see whitch files where open on my PC today?
<heroin> skulrid: probally ram stuff.. like hand shaking files in the USB protocol
<endlessguitar> daniel@daniel-laptop:~$  sh  /home/daniel/Desktop/FretsOnFire/fretsonfire.bin
<endlessguitar> sh: Can't open /home/daniel/Desktop/FretsOnFire/fretsonfire.bin
<happytron> hi, so my sound just spontaneously stopped working.  whenever any process tries to play sound it becomes unresponsive
<endlessguitar> :S
<notgod> skulrid: modified, or just accessed?
<skulrid> both if possible
<simplyw00x> endlessguitar: That's not what I typed...
<alesan> what is the number like "<1182270904465>" that I find in every line of messages?
<PopcornAlchemist> Doctor, I have chanced the path inside the config file, if that i what you are referring to
<endlessguitar> I typed that you wrote
<Doctor> ah
<endlessguitar> but nothing happened too
<Chore-Boy> nobody is in the #winehq channel.... im trying to get wine to work with diabloII, i installed to /home/bill/diabloII and when i try to start the game, the cd just spinns up and keeps spinning forever, it wont even let me unmount the thing, or shut down, keeps saying "device busy"
<endlessguitar> just when I clicked enter did not something happens
<simplyw00x> endlessguitar: well it's more helpful if you acutally post the results of the commands I post ;)
<Chore-Boy> i tried mounting an iso of the cdrom, and that wont work either...
<endlessguitar> :S
<endlessguitar> can you remote please?
<heroin> Chore-Boy: i have D2 working
<skulrid> notgod u know how?
<endlessguitar> should be 100 % easier
<Chore-Boy> omg you do?
<Xsylotte> or even better...
<Chore-Boy> did you have the same problem with it?
<simplyw00x> endlessguitar: sh me/daniel/Desktop/FretsOnFire/FretsOnFire
<simplyw00x> sigh
<notgod> skulrid: man find, look at the parts about mtime/atime
<simplyw00x> *sh /home
<notgod> skulrid: do you know how to use find?
<endlessguitar> ok I try
<Xsylotte> i need statistical package with i can do all statistical calcutaions and graphs...charts..etc...
<simplyw00x> It is very easy
<simplyw00x> you're just ignoring the instructions...
<endlessguitar> daniel@daniel-laptop:~$ sh me/daniel/Desktop/FretsOnFire/FretsOnFire
<endlessguitar> sh: Can't open me/daniel/Desktop/FretsOnFire/FretsOnFire
<skulrid> notgod not at all :)
<heroin> Chore-Boy: did u succesfully install diablo2?
<happytron> is there a way to find all the processes that might be hogging the sound so i can kill them?
<simplyw00x> endlessguitar: I corrected it
<SteveBallmer> Xsylotte: Have you tried Microsoft Excel?
<simplyw00x> sh /home/daniel/Desktop/FretsOnFire/FretsOnFire
<endlessguitar> ok
<Chore-Boy> yeah, everythign went fine, just wont find the cdrom, keeps saying "inser the cd"
<lorena> ola sy lorenaaa
<simplyw00x> endlessguitar: sh /home/daniel/Desktop/FretsOnFire/FretsOnFire
<notgod> Xsylotte: OpenOffice->Spreadsheet? :)
<Xsylotte> SteveBallmer, very funny.
<endlessguitar> now it says
<endlessguitar> daniel@daniel-laptop:~$  sh /home/daniel/Desktop/FretsOnFire/FretsOnFire
<endlessguitar> exec: 3: ./FretsOnFire.bin: not found
<lorena> ablarme en espaol
<Chore-Boy> it did the same thing a million times when i was trying to install, but i mounted the iso and it installed from taht
<Doctor> omg you broke it :D
<Doctor> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<endlessguitar> what is that supposted 2 mean?
<lorena> noooooooooooooooooooooo
<simplyw00x> endlessguitar: it means, how the hell did you install frets on fire?
<Chore-Boy> is there a special command i need to put in the config file to get past copyright protection?
<karmic> hey guys, i have a lenovo t60, and if i enable desktop effects, my screen turns white, any ideas?
<heroin> Chore-Boy: ok start a sentence w. someones name please..
<Chore-Boy> with a mounted iso
<SteveBallmer> Xsylotte: Microsoft supports Microsoft Excel 2000 on Linux by allowing WINE to exist.
<soundray> !info r-base | Xsylotte, this is the best
<ubotu> xsylotte, this is the best: r-base: GNU R statistical computing language and environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.1-1 (feisty), package size 23 kB, installed size 56 kB
<notgod> skulrid: "find /path/to/my/files -mtime 1" will show you all the files modified in the past day inside the specified directory. atime shows you the access time.
<Chore-Boy> heroin: k
<magnetron> Chore-Boy: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=49
<Xsylotte> i have r-base but it isn't gui.
<simplyw00x> endlessguitar: Because FretsOnFire should be in the same folder as fretsonfire.bin
<newtubuntu> Paddy_EIRE, I'M BACK :-)
<heroin> Chore-Boy: how i did it was copy a installed Diablo2 from windows 2 linux > import registry stuff, then did a nocd-key patch
<newtubuntu> and this time, from my brand new, dual boot system
<soundray> Xsylotte: gnumeric then
<skulrid> notgod ill try
<newtubuntu> both Ubuntu and Vista boot properly, installation was almost flawless. I'm impressed.
<Xsylotte> i will figure something out..
<Xsylotte> bbl
<SteveBallmer> heroin: You'd be better off dual booting.
<heroin> SteveBallmer: not really
<Chore-Boy> heroin: so youre using the d2loader?
<soundray> Xsylotte: btw, you can get GNU R with a GUI as well
<Xsylotte> how soundray  ?
<SteveBallmer> newtubuntu: You should be impressed with Debian, then. Or GRUB.
<heroin> Chore-Boy: not sure, but i could b..
<heroin> Chore-Boy: just any nocd will work
<skulrid> notgod I just saved a .doc file minutes ago and it does not appear in that log
<endlessguitar> the file is in the same folder as the fretsonfire
<simplyw00x> SteveBallmer: Did he say he wasn't?
<Chore-Boy> heroin: only reason i never use the d2loader anymore, is supposedly you can get your cd-key banned....
* NetGod cackles
<Chore-Boy> heroin: never got banned using it before in previous versions of diablo though.....
<simplyw00x> endlessguitar: cd /home/daniel/Desktop/FretsOnFire && ./FretsOnFire
<cute_bettong> anyone know if you can use mozilla thunderbird to check your gmail?
<sebrock> how can I get a remote systems hostname with a command?
<Chore-Boy> heroin: ill try the d2loader....
<WaxyFresh> how do i tell how many colors my card/monitor can display?
<notgod> skulrid: try +1
<heroin> Chore-Boy: i always play offline anyway :)
<newtubuntu> how can I get Ubuntu to recognize my graphic card ? It's a basic/standard Intel VGA card (nVidia I think but nothing poweful or fancy)
<magnetron> Chore-Boy: http://www.poksi.org/%7Ehifi/lnxd2load/D2Loader-current.sh
<Chore-Boy> heroin: aww thats no fun
<endlessguitar> daniel@daniel-laptop:~$ cd /home/daniel/Desktop/FretsOnFire && ./FretsOnFire
<endlessguitar> exec: 3: ./FretsOnFire.bin: not found
<endlessguitar> daniel@daniel-laptop:~/Desktop/FretsOnFire$
<Chore-Boy> magnetron: thx
<soundray> Xsylotte: I can't remember, sorry
<endlessguitar> and now?
<GizDrak> is there a GUI out there for LVM by chance?
<Paddy_EIRE> newtubuntu, did the graphics work out
<magnetron> Chore-Boy: i found it on http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=49
<heroin> Chore-Boy: well i play it with some mates via direct IP connect but iam level 30ish and then i just dont feel like finishing act V ever..
<Paddy_EIRE> newtubuntu, oh I see your message
<newtubuntu> Paddy_EIRE, I wrote you a message when I walked in the room
<soundray> Xsylotte: you might ask in #r
<simplyw00x> endlessguitar: ls
<newtubuntu> I am back from my installed Ubuntu
<Xsylotte> so little users :D
<Chore-Boy> heroin: LOL im a godly d2 master wizard guru
<bullgard4> i2cdetect -l does not output anything. Is it correct to conclude that this computer does not have any i2c busses?
<endlessguitar> ok
<newtubuntu> it works fine and Vista still boots
<Xsylotte> asked..
<simplyw00x> endlessguitar: because something is not right in terms of what files there are there
<endlessguitar> and now?
<endlessguitar> now come one list up
<endlessguitar> with loads of files
<Chore-Boy> been playin diablo for yearssssss
<Paddy_EIRE> Have you tried looking in the restricted drivers manager in System > Administration
<soundray> Xsylotte: how long have you waited for a reply?
<NetGod> newtubuntu: Wait until you try to activate Ubuntu so you can use Windows Update.
<simplyw00x> endlessguitar: yup. Which ones are green?
<Xsylotte> soundray, i got answer but i didn't like it :D
<Xsylotte> haven't asked for r gui..or have..don't remember.
<Xsylotte> brb
<endlessguitar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26286/
<endlessguitar> erm..
* Xsylotte is g0o0gling :D
<heroin> Chore-Boy: urm.. im a level 30 pala and i had a level 24 sourc.. but i just suck at d2.. its just loads of fun
<NetGod> Typical gamer...
<heroin> NetGod:  who?
<endlessguitar> FretsOnFire     FretsOnFire.bin ,libamanith.so.1  copying.txt  ,_amanith.so
<simplyw00x> endlessguitar: did you rename FretsOnFire.bin from something?
<Chore-Boy> heroin: you just have to play online, diablo2 single player is like, THE hardest game ive ever played
<newtubuntu> NetGod:  what do you mean ?
<WaxyFresh> is there a way to tell how many colors my graphics card can support?
<endlessguitar> no :S
<Doctor> has anyone gotten a Draft N card to work on thier laptop?
<endlessguitar> just extracted
<endlessguitar> ^
<NetGod> You probably have a program that lets you play your game 24/7 without leaving your chair.
<Cryptid> MY NETGEAR Router goes into standby mode along with Ubuntu please help me out,.
<wols> Chore-Boy: D2 SP is dead easy
<Chore-Boy> heroin: ive got a lvl 94 pally.... hes pretty cool....
<heroin> Chore-Boy: u have not expiernces Ultima Online
<Doctor> WaxyFresh: shoud be 24 or 32 these days :)
<Doctor> bit i mean
<endlessguitar> I just exracted the whole folder to desktop
<simplyw00x> ok
<heroin> Chore-Boy: 94.. jesus.. but yah we have to stay ontopic on jout #ubuntu-chat
<wols> WaxyFresh: what card is it? if it was made in the last 10 years: 16Mio colors
<heroin> j #ubuntu-chat
<Chore-Boy> heroin: pay to play... meh, ive seen my friend play ultima though, it looks REALLY cool... a lot cooler than most mmo's ive seen, every try anarchy online?
<Paddy_EIRE> newtubuntu, what was the output of lspci again... use ubuntu pastebin
<SAM_theman> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Doctor> Cryptid: what do you mean your router goes into standby?
<simplyw00x> endlessguitar: and youre saying that ./FretsOnFire does nothing?
<Chore-Boy> heroin: oh yeah... on-topic.. sorry
<WaxyFresh> wols thanks
<heroin> Chore-Boy: but yah the nocd key should do the trick
<WaxyFresh> wols: ^
<NetGod> Great, with VMware player you can run Ubuntu on top of Ubuntu. That must be really fun.
<Cryptid> Doctor: all the downloads stop and the test light on the router comes on Azureus quits the download saying it lost connection with 192.168.1.1 which is the router LAN IP address
<Doctor> NetGod: whats funny is when you load a VM that uses a vm for something :)
<endlessguitar> when I open the file  come the window up with 4 altenativs,  run in terminal,display,cancel,run
<Chore-Boy> magnetron: this file you linked me to, looks like a lot more work than d2loader, have you ever used d2loader? loads it without cd, i may try that instead, ill keep this file in mind if all else fails...
<lorena> welcomeee
<simplyw00x> no
<simplyw00x> not open it
<shanlot751> sorry, worng one
<simplyw00x> type what I said
<lorena> my name is lorena
<simplyw00x> in a terminal
<simplyw00x> open a terminal
<simplyw00x> yourself
<simplyw00x> and type into it
<NetGod> Hmm, I feel like trolling.
<newtubuntu> OK, I found it, I'm downloading a package now. Never been here, never done that. But it feels very exciting ;-)
<simplyw00x> ./FretsOnFire
<Doctor> Cryptid: interesting, could be router crashing :D
<lorena> 16 years olddd
<simplyw00x> endlessguitar: Got it?
<DarlMcBride> I should register this nickname.
<endlessguitar> when I open the file Fretsonfire
<simplyw00x> no
<simplyw00x> don't open it
<lorena> weee
<magnetron> Chore-Boy: read that Appdb page i linked you too. this thing is replacement that is much better than d2loader
<lorena> msn?
<simplyw00x> for christ's sake
<endlessguitar> come the 4 altenativs up
<DarlMcBride> Muahahha
<endlessguitar> I siad
<endlessguitar> "siad
<Doctor> click click boooom
<endlessguitar> said"
<simplyw00x> endlessguitar: DON'T OPEN IT. Sigh. Open *a terminal*
<lorena> olaaaaaa
<Chore-Boy> magnetron: ok, actually, now that i'm reading thru the file it says not to edit anything in it, so thats good lol
<simplyw00x> endlessguitar: And type into the terminal
<Doctor> lorena: why are you in a linux nerd room looking for people to talk to on msn?
<Cryptid> Doctor:  its not intresting it irritating
<Paddy_EIRE> lorena, no harm but this aint a chat room, its a tech support channel
<lorena> ok
<DarlMcBride> Pay your $350 SCO fee, and your 200 Microsoft patent violations.
<lorena> ok
<lorena> si
<lorena> tengo msn
<endlessguitar> ok
<lorena> lo kieres
<lorena> ?
<natbet> does anyone know of a timeclock or a punchclock program for ubuntu?
<simplyw00x> endlessguitar: cd /home/daniel/Desktop/FretsOnFire && ./FretsOnFire
<simplyw00x> endlessguitar: Then tell me what the problem with that ius
<k0d3r> Hi All!
<Doctor> Cryptid: hehehe well usually routers dont crash so easily
<endlessguitar> now it says:
<endlessguitar> daniel@daniel-laptop:~$  cd /home/daniel/Desktop/FretsOnFire && ./FretsOnFire
<endlessguitar> exec: 3: ./FretsOnFire.bin: not found
<endlessguitar> daniel@daniel-laptop:~/Desktop/FretsOnFire$
<aldarsior> there's no way to dd and compress on the fly is there?
<lorena> doctor
<lorena> kieres mi msn?
<Doctor> aldarsior: dd if= | compress > somewhere
<lorena> yessss
<lorena> doctor yes
<Doctor> i dont speaka da spanish
<heroin> lol Doctor
<lorena> spanish
<lorena> yesss
<newtubuntu> Paddy_EIRE, please join #Paddy_EIRE
<simplyw00x> endlessguitar: Which means that you claiming to have 'just extracted' it is a gigantic lie
<Doctor> no hable espanioul ;_;
<heroin> no hablo espanol, pero me gustan las chicas muy guapas
<Paddy_EIRE> could everyone stop filling the room with garbage
<Doctor> Paddy_EIRE: no
<DarlMcBride> Ubuntu is going to get sued into oblivion because Mark Shuttleworth is too stupid to partner with Microsoft or SCO. All the Ubuntu users will be sued too point that they'll have to back over the border.
<endlessguitar> ok.
<simplyw00x> endlessguitar: Try extracting it again
<endlessguitar>  ok
<mezziah> heroin: que chicas guapas? no puedo encontrar unas
<Paddy_EIRE> could someone kick Doctor and lorena
<heroin> DarlMcBride: please take a chill people.. or have some hasj
<lorena> si puedes encontrar algunas yo sy una de eellas
<heroin> mezziah: me gustan chicas con grandes boobs
<mezziah> man now i think i'm in the spanish channel
<lorena> jajajajaajaj
<SecrethX> someone knows a SWF decompiler?
<mezziah> heroin: haha
<heroin> jejejeje
<lorena> yo lorena
<lorena> soy de espaa
<tyranos> hello everyone
<imitation> endlessguitar: try sh .FretsOnFire
<Doctor> !op Paddy_EIRE wants me kicked for asking a spanish person why they're here
<DarlMcBride> lorena: Type /part #ubuntu
<endlessguitar> ok
<simplyw00x> imitation: We've tried that
<aldarsior> Doctor: can I do that with gzip instead?
<Doctor> oh, thats a debian command
<imitation> sry
<aldarsior> or bzip
<endlessguitar> says cant open
<lorena> darlMcBRIDE
<lorena> TIENES MSN
<endlessguitar> but I redownloaded it
<lorena> ?
<endlessguitar> :P
<SecrethX> someone knows a SWF decompiler?
<DarlMcBride> Take your ****ing Spanish elsewhere.
<endlessguitar> take some mins
<heroin> lorena: tengo msn..
<endlessguitar> :S
<lorena> damelo
<lorena> y te grego
<heroin> lorena: pero mi espanol es muy crappy
<Doctor> aldarsior: aye you can
<sarah> drogen an die macht!!
<Hobbsee> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Hobbsee> !de
<lorena> no pasa nada
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<lorena> io
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Doctor> !ops maybe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops maybe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !language | DarlMcBride
<ubotu> DarlMcBride: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<heroin> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<imitation> sarah: ??
<tyranos> i need to mount a directory   to another , mount --bind oldir newdir , but  i can only do it as root what should i do to it as a user
<DarlMcBride> I didn't use any language.
<sarah> drogen an die macht!!!!!!!!!!!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mc44]  by ChanServ
<tyranos> as changing the permissions aftter sudo --bind doesnt change anything
<mezziah> sarah wtf?
<jose_15> ola wapisimas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %jose_15!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<lorena> ola
<lorena> jose
<Doctor> aldarsior: need example syntax?
<wols> sarah: stop this
<simplyw00x> /afk
<lorena> de onde ers
<lorena> wapo
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %lorena!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<DarlMcBride> Haha.
<endlessguitar> suck" 21% :S
<ZeroA4> !es | lorena
<ubotu> lorena: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<richdurhm> hey guys how to i use remote desktop to view and control a friends desktop
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dsl-t5-66-243-207-242.pivot.net]  by mc44
<mezziah> lorena: pero conocis el canal espanol, no?
<heroin> richdurhm: use vnc
* endlessguitar was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (be sensible)
<wols> richdurhm: the remote windows or ubuntu?
<SecrethX> someone knows a SWF decompiler?
<richdurhm> ubuntu
<richdurhm> someone elses comp
<wols> then use vnc or remote X or such
<predaeus_> Hobbsee, I think you've got jose_15 by mistake, looked like his/her first message
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mc44]  by mc44
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %jose_15!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> predaeus_: not sure if they're the same person
<tyranos>  i need to mount a directory   to another , mount --bind oldir newdir , but  i can only do it as root what should i do to it as a user
<Xsylotte> help: Nautilus can't be used now, due to an unexpected error from Bonobo when attempting to locate the factory.Killing bonobo-activation-server and restarting Nautilus may help fix the problem
<Paddy_EIRE> !whois
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whois - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<predaeus_> Hobbsee, nm, thanks for stopping them
<eljak> richdurhm: remote windows or linux?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %lorena!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<afroswiffel> ubuntu newbie here. ive downloaded true crypt. how do i run it? where is it. i never no where my progs go when i dwnload
<WaxyFresh> im trying to copy all the files from the folder im curnently in to /etc/splashy/themes how do i do this?
<richdurhm> linux
<lorena> doctorrr
<lorena> jose de donde eres
<Doctor> WaxyFresh: in terminal?
<heroin> WaxyFresh: cp *.* /etc/splashy/themes
<afroswiffel> ive installed but dont know how to run. any help?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.235.212]  by Hobbsee
* lorena was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (english only please)
<tyranos> plz help
<tyranos>  i need to mount a directory   to another , mount --bind oldir newdir , but  i can only do it as root what should i do to it as a user
<Glich> hi?
<Doctor> tyranos: you need root access at some point to mount things, what are you trying to accomplish?
<predaeus_> tyranos, use sudo infront of the command to execute with root rights
<magnetron> tyranos: you need to use "sudo"
<digitalbc> if i have 2 ubuntu systems how can I get a full gnome session when i connect remotely?
<endlessguitar> simplyw00x
<South01> hi, are there any programs to get or send sms from my phone, using bluetooth
<Glich> This is my first time on ubuntu!
<tyranos> magnetron i m trying to replace my existing psptoolchain with an older one from my backup
<endlessguitar> another thing I need help me with :S
<endlessguitar> still downloading the file..
<Glich> :)
<wols> South01: wammu/gammu
<endlessguitar> how does the tv out works? in linux
<ahmed> hi everybody
<endlessguitar> what need I to do for play the videos in tv?
<eljak> richdurhm: you need to enable desktop sharing on the remote desktop and on you machine use a client like krdc
<endlessguitar> I got nvidia 7600
<tyranos> doctor if i do it with sudo i cant change the rights afterward , it works but doesnt affect the files
<ahmed> I have a mouse problem with my ubuntu feisty
<endlessguitar> and I have installed the drivers in linux
<richdurhm> ya
<digitalbc> anyone use bluetooth or have dual monitors running?
<Doctor> tyranos: what are you trying to do?
<ahmed> it works for few minutes and after all usb port are blocked
<afroswiffel> how do i run a program ive installed in ubuntu?  i kepp losing my connection so can someone tell me quickly plz
<endlessguitar> ok I have extract the files
<endlessguitar> fretsonfire
<endlessguitar> what need I to do now?
<digitalbc> afroswiffel, did you use synaptic ?
<imitation> sry for asking again, but gimp doesn't do the vector format .cdr.   What app can i use for converting or viewing corel draw files?
<afroswiffel> no.
<digitalbc> afroswiffel, did you install via source?
<afroswiffel> but i installed but dont know where to un it
<afroswiffel> yes i think
<ahmed> are there bugs on feisty related with usb mouses
<digitalbc> it's probably in /usr/local/bin
<afroswiffel> how do i run it though
<South01> wols : what that
<digitalbc> type /usr/local/bin/<program name>
<Chore-Boy> magnetron: i downloaded the d2 1.11b patch from battle.net, but when i try to patch my game, it say s i have the wrong version
<Doctor> ahmed: not usually, could be mobo, bios problem
<afroswiffel> i can find it . but dont know what command to ru un it in terminal
<afroswiffel> do i do bash or sh or something
<hroo772> im running fiesty as the host and windows xp as the guest in vmware, is there a way to give vmware as much resources and priority as possibly
<magnetron> Chore-Boy: i just gave you the link, don't ask me
<ahmed> no I don't think so cause it worked perfectly with ubuntu dapper
<CommanderCool> when i try to use xine to view dvb it says that there is no input-plugin
<Doctor> Chore-Boy: maybe you got wrong patch? :D
<digitalbc> if you are in terminal go to /usr/local/bin
<digitalbc> then type the name of the command
<MrKeuner> hi, I have installed fetchmail and set up a fetchmail conf file. It works when I run fetchmail. However, I could not find out what is the default polling frequency for fetchmail packaged by ubuntu
<digitalbc> you may not even have to cd
<arnofly> slt
<Chore-Boy> doctor: im pretty sure its the right patch...
<tyranos> doctor , i want to mount a directory to another  /media/hdba/pspdev to /usr/local/pspdev  but as a user because i want to be able to run the executables in it as a user
<afroswiffel> ok thanks for help guyss
<richdurhm> i cannot get this thing working
<tyranos> i m trying to replace my new toolchain for the psp with one from my backup , but when i mount it with sudo i cant execute the bin folder as a user
<jintxo> MrKeuner, not sure if there is a default poll interval in ubuntu, I just used to run it in a crontab
<South01> can i use two monitor just like inxp
<tyranos> doctor : i m trying to replace my new toolchain for the psp with one from my backup , but when i mount it with sudo i cant execute the bin folder as a user
<CommanderCool> when i try to use xine to view dvb it says that there is no input-plugin
<ahmed> doctor : can you help me pls?
<heroin> tyranos: u have any cool apps or stuff for psp?
<richdurhm> eljak,  CAN I USE REMOTE DESKTOP?
<richdurhm> oops caps
<MrKeuner> jintxo: OK thanks, that was what I thought as well
<MrKeuner> jintxo: there is a /etc/init.d/fetchmail though
<tyranos> heroin : yeah i m trying to recompile one and make it compatible with my infrared keyboard
<Doctor> tyranos: /dev/hdb1 is fat32?
<MrKeuner> jintxo: which makes me think that it is installed as a service
<ahmed> it's really annoying to use ubuntu without mouse, but it works perfectly on windows
<MrKeuner> jintxo: which might have a polling interval
<heroin> tyranos: i have a converted psp... but no cool homebrew
<jintxo> MrKeuner, I'd think the same too but I don't use fetchmail any more so I don't have it installed now
<ahmed> so no solution?
<tyranos> Doctor : is the only ntfs partition i habe :(,
<eljak> richdurhm: yes of course thats how i work?
<Doctor> tyranos: try adding "-o uid=1000" to it
<tyranos> doctor in the fstab ?
<Doctor> ahmed: thats a non obvious problem
<Doctor> tyranos: mount it somewhere, doesn't matter and make a link to the directory
<eljak> richdurhm: to connect you enter something like vnc:/ip_address , ip_address = address of the remote machine
<mortuis99> will ubuntu allow you to have an extended desktop(with 2 monitors) like xp used to?
<kristy> OLA
<South01> hi
<wols> mortuis99: yes
<South01> can i use bluetooth with ubuntu
<cratel> what port does the ubuntu automatic updater use?
<wols> mortuis99: xinerama for example
<kristy> ESO K ES BURUNDI O KE
<ahmed> really but I'm sure that it's a feisty bug
<richdurhm> eljak i use ssh then ip
<Doctor> tyranos: ln -s /media/hdb1/whatever /home/you/psp/whatever
<ahmed> and I can't find any help
<kristy> ARRIBA ESPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<wols> cratel: it's a webclient
<ahmed> anyway thanks for all
<richdurhm> eljak,  then another ip similar to his pops up but says needs a password but he did not make one
* Harwod est away.. [automaticamente away depois de 15min]  [t7DS: pager/on, logging/on] 
<eljak> richdurhm: yes you should enter same password on both machines
<richdurhm> ya ut i don't think he created one
<whtet> how do i probe nic card on ubuntu?
<mc44> !away > Harwod
<mortuis99> cool thanks wols
<Harwod> mc44 sorry-me
<cratel> wols: so that means it uses port 80?
<Chore-Boy> doctor: yeah, im retarded and downloaded the patch for non-expansion diablo... lol wow
<eljak> there should pop a dialog on his machine that says someone is trying to connect to your machine allow it or not something like that
<Doctor> :D
<kouji> Hello how do I install kubuntu in ubuntu without the KDE application showing in gnome menu
<Chore-Boy> wow, cant believe after 6 years of playin diablo... i do somethin stupid like that
<wols> cratel: possibly 443. you can use netstat to check
<neverblue> kouji, this KDE app?
<neverblue> which KDE app?*
<sarah> Hallo!!!!!!!
<natbet> i've removed vmware-player but it is still in the init.d folder and starts at boot, how do I get rid of it? do I edit inittab?
<Doctor> neverblue: probably all of them :D
<Paddy_EIRE> sarah, whats the problem
<neverblue> Doctor, you see where this is going :)
<kouji> all Kde apps....if I I install kubuntu alongside ubuntu then kde apps show in gnome menu, and gnome apps show in KDE menu.....how do I avoid that
<wols> neverblue: no. purge it
<sarah> nix
<neverblue> wols?
<sarah> wollt nur hallo sagen
<wols> should have been natbet:
<neverblue> why are you telling me something wols?
<neverblue> ah
<Paddy_EIRE> !de |
<ubotu> : Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<wols> sarah: stop that. english only
<neverblue> kouji, why would you want to
<sarah> ok
<neverblue> kouji, all apps for KDE work in Gnome, and vice versa
<South01> are there any site that shows the top 10 downloads for ubuntu?
<natbet> wols: how do you purge it?
<sarah> helllo!!!!!!!!!
<frank__> hey
<natbet> just remove the file from init.d?
<neverblue> and since they are installed on your system, its obvious that you would want access to them in your menu
<Dr_willis> South01,  top 10 downloads of what?
<frank__> i have a problem getting my wd passport (160gb) usb drive to work
<South01> top 10 programs for ubuntu
<South01> to download
<kouji> because it makes the menus messy and disorganized and there are multiple apps for the same thing (kate/gedit for example)
<wols> neverblue: read apt.get manual
<Quanorde> I'm trying to get my wireless working, can anyone assist? To get Feisty 7.04 set up with wireless, I removed WEP key from my network- and my wireless does see the SSID, but when I try to connect to it, it just times out.
<frank__> what am i doing wrong? (i plug it in) *g*
<neverblue> kouji, you can organize your menu
<wols> neverblue: read apt-get manual
<kouji> ofcourse I I want to use both apps on either distro
<Paddy_EIRE> sarah, I already asked you what the problem was
<neverblue> wols, stop talking to me
<sarah> nothing
<natbet> ok, thanks
<neverblue> kouji, i dont think 'removing' the programs is your solution
<frank__> i have one :D
<wols> South01: the most downlaoded deb package is libc6. everyone needs it
<rhalff> South01: linux works different, you decide what you need, then you search..
<Paddy_EIRE> sarah, so your just being annoying
<neverblue> kouji, you want to organize your menu, right click on the applications button, then select 'Edit Menus'
<Doctor> eeeeee
<sarah> ick nit sprecken eure sprache^^
<Doctor> FSF recommends realtek wireless cards -_-
<Glich> Hi all!
<Paddy_EIRE> could an op please KICK sarah
<neverblue> Paddy_EIRE, /ignore works fine
<sarah> sry
<rhalff> don't kick girls, they are rare! :p
<sarah> ^^
<Paddy_EIRE> neverblue, like so /ignore sarah
<Quanorde> Then help this girl. T_T I'm so confused.
<wols> rhalff: bad girls must be spanked. sarah is a bad girl
<neverblue> matters the client
<sarah> sorry!!!
<sarah> yeah
<sarah> ^^
<Paddy_EIRE> neverblue, xchat
<wols> and in reality is probably a 180kg male witha beer belly
<frank__> LOL
<neverblue> on xchat, use /ignore *!*@dslb-088-065-215-125.pools.arcor-ip.net all
<sarah> haha
<neverblue> that will entirely block sarah
<neverblue> fact I might even do it myself :)
<Reed_> hello
<sarah> lololooo
<djm62> excuse me, could anyone tell me any way at all to block all images by default when using epiphany - I'm being charged by the bit so I'd rather only view some of them
<Paddy_EIRE> djm62, you are charged by the bit!
<rhalff> djm62: tried preferences yet ? and why not use lynx or links then
<frank__> i need support getting my usb hdd to work, can anyone help me please?
<gRaCiOsO> how could i put a script at the start of my ubuntu?
<disinterested> that would suck
<Quanorde> Anyone? I've got a Realtek RTL-81815, and I ndiswrapped it successfully- and I can -see- the SSID for my wireless network (I removed WEP for set-up,) but it won't connect to it. Anyone have any trouble shooting ideas?
<Paddy_EIRE> gRaCiOsO, at which point in the startup
<djm62> rhalff: tried preferences and google, and I don't want to use lynx or links because (a) I like the gnome desktop, and (b) I will want to view images, just not all the random crud...
<sarah> Sarah Ohara
<neverblue> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Paddy_EIRE> djm62, that sounds like a terrible service if they charge by the bit
<djm62> although links is an option.... if I can bear the bandwidth to apt-get it :)
<neverblue> !cron gRaCiOsO
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cron gracioso - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neverblue> !cron | gRaCiOsO
<gRaCiOsO> Paddy_EIRE well sorry im a novice in this and i dont understand really well but i only want that script starts when i turn on my computer
<ubotu> gRaCiOsO: please see above
<disinterested> djm whats it cost u by the bit? and i take it u dont download movies
<djm62> Paddy_EIRE: PAYG broadband == net loss
<ferronica> in which format should i save Open office org word processor document so that i can read in windows also ?
<roaet> What are some reasons why an ubuntu box would be able to communicate over the network with other computers on the LAN but not PCs outside the lan. But computers outside the LAN can connect to that ubuntu box?
<Quanorde> Ferronica = .doc
<Paddy_EIRE> djm62, why would you choose them
<neverblue> ferronica, .doc
<djm62> disinterested: not entirely sure because it's in rubles and I keep running out
<sarah> sers leutz wir sehn uns
<neverblue> roaet, router?
<djm62> Paddy_EIRE: the clue's in the question ;) no choice ATM
<BFrank_> does anyone know why Xorg using the Vesa driver on Ubuntu is so much slower redrawing in firefox than the same vesa driver on Xorg on FreeBSD?
<rhalff> djm62: firefox has many options to tweak, don't know about epiphany, try about:config in the firefox url bar.
<roaet> neverblue, router?
<Paddy_EIRE> gRaCiOsO, follow the link neverblue  gave
<neverblue> roaet, do you have one?
<djm62> rhalff: tried that with anything mentioning "image": can you suggest anything else?
<cofego> ola
<Paddy_EIRE> !cron | gRaCiOsO
<roaet> neverblue: aye.
<ubotu> gRaCiOsO: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Reed_> anyone know if 4.10 Ubuntu is the only available version for Dell Optiplex 260?
<neverblue> roaet, what services are you using for connecting?
<Reed_> I've tried 7.04 and 6.10 and neither will boot
<gRaCiOsO> thanks
<wols> roaet: missing DNS
<BFrank_> Did you try the alternative CD?
<ferronica> neverblue: Quanorde: .doc available in three extension
<RememberPOL> Hey is it possible to get my Sager NP5720 laptop's 1.3 MP integrated webcam functioning?
<magnetron> Reed_: try the "alternate" cd
<neverblue> Reed_, get the alternative CD
<roaet> wols: my server is headless, how do I set up DNS? (I checked the wiki).
<BFrank_> the live cd stuff in ubuntu is funky
* rabidweezle sips some water
<wols> what is your DNS server?
<djm62> I guess I could switch to firefox
<roaet> neverblue: the outside connects through HTTP.
<ferronica> neverblue: Quanorde: .?
<roaet> neverblue: internally they can connect using what ever method they wish.
* djm62 hates being an edge case
<angasule> sometimes my network goes down for no apparent reason and I can't get it up again (no jokes, please :) ), even ifconfig down and back up, reconfiguring eth0, nothing works, I have an nvidia motherboard with an integrated card
<roaet> wols: the DNS server is the router, and it is set up properly for other computers on the network.
<wols> roaet: check /etc/resolv.conf
<ferronica> neverblue: Quanorde: .doc available in three extension
<roaet> wols: thank you.
<Paddy_EIRE> angasule, have you asked your isp the status of your line?
<karmic> hey guys, i have a lenovo t60, and if i enable desktop effects, my screen turns white, any ideas?
<kouji> is it just me or is the font rendering in kubuntu better than ubuntu
<wols> roaet: and ping an ip. say ping 72.14.207.99
<Paddy_EIRE> angasule, does the same thing happen with another OS
<wols> karmic: what videocard?
<rhalff> djm62: firefox has the option to not load images in the normal preferences
<angasule> Paddy_EIRE: rebooting the pc brings it back up, so it's obviously my computer
<djm62> rhalff: ah, excellent
<richdurhm> hey guys tryin to connect to someones computer using vnc i keep getting
<richdurhm> Permission denied (publickey,password)
<djm62> byebye epiphany, we hardly knew ye
<armadillo> I was installing Feisty faun on a new computer off of the live CH.  I accidentlay cancled the format on my sata hard drive before it was complete,  now when I try to boot off the CD I get the error "ubuntu  /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"  I'm asuming I need to reformat the hard drive.  how whould I do that from the prompt?
<Paddy_EIRE> angasule, have you tried with any other os
<wols> angasule: when it happens, check dmesg and check lsmod if forcedeth is loaded, also run /etc/init.d/networking restart
<richdurhm> eljak,  u there i keep getting Permission denied (publickey,password)
<angasule> Paddy_EIRE: I have an adsl modem connected with ethernet to a switch and then to my pc, I can telnet to the modem alright and says the connection to my isp is working
<angasule> wols: thanks, will do next time it happens :)
<karmic> wols, its intel, onboard
<BFrank_> does anyone know why Xorg using the Vesa driver on Ubuntu is so much slower redrawing in firefox than the same vesa driver on Xorg on FreeBSD?
<MrKeuner> hi, I have installed fetchmail and set up a fetchmail conf file. It works when I run fetchmail. However, I could not find out what is the default polling frequency for fetchmail packaged by ubuntu
<wols> karmic: 3d is working?
<karmic> wols, im not quite sure which, any idea how i owuld find out?
<karmic> wols, i know glxgears works
<Paddy_EIRE> angasule, wols seems to have the right idea
<karmic> wols, thats all
<neverblue> roaet, what service is having an issue then?
<wols> MrKeuner: fetchmail.conf has an option for that
<angasule> Paddy_EIRE: yeap, til next time, then, thanks :)
<karmic> wols, ~700fps
<neverblue> ah, looks like you already got the help you need
<hendrixski> to run the installCD with noacpi I just hit F6 and add noacpi after it right?  and this should keep the fan on all of the time, right?
<SAM_theman> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<wols> karmic: then check if 3d hardware acceleration works. I suspect it doesn't
<karmic> wols, but looks choppy
<MrKeuner> wols: local copy or /etc copy?
<karmic> wols, how do i do that?
<wols> karmic: yes. software rendering. you don't want tot. beryl can't work with it
<wols> MrKeuner: /etc/ when in daemon mode
<eljak> richdurhm: did you configure the desktop sharing on remote machine? the problem is there but i dont remember how i did now i connect to windows and it is not the same but i remember i had same problem and it was coz the desktop sharing configuration was not right
<Chore-Boy> omg!!!! im runnin diablo!!!!!!!!
<MrKeuner> wols: OK thanks
<eljak> what does omg mean?
<Chore-Boy> it's sort for OMFG
<richdurhm> eljak,  ya i mean i told him to set apssword but im not sure what is goin on
<djm62> :-D
<angasule> Chore-Boy: in wine?
<hendrixski> to run the installCD with noacpi I just hit F6 and add noacpi after it right?  and this should keep the fan on all of the time, right?
<Chore-Boy> angasule: yeah, alls i needed was the d2loader...
<hendrixski> or am I supposed to do something like --noacpi  or -noacpi??
<Chore-Boy> angasule its minimized now...
<angasule> Chore-Boy: I run Oblivion :) and frogger, although that's not so amazing heh
<hendrixski> to run the installCD with noacpi I just hit F6 and add noacpi after it right?  and this should keep the fan on all of the time, right?
<hendrixski> or am I supposed to do something like --noacpi  or -noacpi??
<steel_lady> I am in a conference and I need urgent help!!! I accidentally unmounted one partition, what can I do???
<wols> steel_lady: mount it
<sTaTix_1> if i am downloading files for ubuntu... do i DL deb gpm or kentoo
<Chore-Boy> cool.... i gotta play it to test it out, see youg uys
<MrKeuner> wols: I suppose it will poll as root in that case?
<wols> MrKeuner: yes
<hendrixski> steel_lady,  you can remount it :-)  if you know what the partition was lets say sda3 just type mount /dev/sda3  /location/where/you/mount/it/to
<Reed_> Is minimal CD the same as alternative?
<MrKeuner> wols: I mean how will it know which spool to add it to?
<wols> by editing the config file properly
<hendrixski> steel_lady, for information on how to mount something just type in "man mount"
<eljak> steel_mount there is an option to mount that mounts all partitions in fstab i think i dont know if it helps in your case
<sTaTix_1> if i am downloading files for ubuntu... do i DL deb gpm or kentoo
<karmic> wols : how do i enable 3d hardware acceleration?
<wols> user blah there is user foo here
<MrKeuner> wols: OK. thanks again
<magnetron> sTaTix_1: generally you install apps with Synaptic, it will download them for you. they are in deb format
<ferronica> in which format should i save Open office org word processor document so that i can read in windows also ? .doc available in three extension
<sTaTix_1> k
<sTaTix_1> thank you
<steel_lady> <hendrixski, how do I know the location where to mount to and how to recover the link on the desktop?
<eljak> sorry about the nick :)
<magnetron> ferronica: try all 3
<magnetron> ferronica: depends on what version of MS office you use
<wols> karmic: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/BerylOnEdgy
<hendrixski> steel_lady, that's a good question ... unfortunately my limited experience has always just been me guessing which thing to mount...
<wols> steel_lady: cat fstab
<steel_lady> <hendrixski>mount/dev/sda6: No such file or directory
<wols> steel_lady: cat /etc/fstab
<hendrixski> steel_lady, is it a USB thing, a second hard-drive, what?  'cause it would probably remount autmoatically if you rebooted :-)
<bullgard4> i2cdetect -l does not output anything. Is it correct to conclude that this computer does not have any i2c busses?
<karmic> wols, ahh i checked xorg.conf and the driver it;s using is vesa
<steel_lady> no it is just a shared partition of the disk!
<wols> steel_lady: then it's in fdisk
<wols> erm fstab
<magnetron> steel_lady: cat /etc/fstab
<wols> steel_lady: what was its mountpoint?
<heroin> anyone know a good program to manage my music collection? like mass renaming files and stuff?
<steel_lady> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<steel_lady> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<steel_lady> # /dev/sda5 -- converted during upgrade to edgy
<steel_lady> UUID=6a1ce138-c993-4b5d-bbc7-6c585aa2cee3 / ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<steel_lady> # /dev/sda8 -- converted during upgrade to edgy
<steel_lady> UUID=ebe68bbf-103b-4a36-91f6-e674cba9919e /home ext3 defaults 0 2
<steel_lady> # /dev/sda2 -- converted during upgrade to edgy
<magnetron> heroin: mmv
<steel_lady> UUID=8694FBDE94FBCF25 /media/sda2 ntfs defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0 1
<steel_lady> # /dev/sda6 -- converted during upgrade to edgy
<steel_lady> UUID=4594-6694 /media/sda6 vfat defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0 1
<eljak> steel_lady :if it is in fstab or mtab there is an option to mount command where you mount all partition in those files
<steel_lady> # /dev/sda7 -- converted during upgrade to edgy
<steel_lady> UUID=0307a5f7-d433-4de0-8c53-65994673e48b none swap sw 0 0
<steel_lady> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<steel_lady> Wols, it was sda6
<Paddy_EIRE> !paste | steel_lady
<ubotu> steel_lady: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wols> steel_lady: sudo mount /dev/sda7
<heroin> magnetron: urm.. that looks troublesome
<magnetron> heroin: or just use Rhytmbox, amarok or whatever
<karmic> wols, do you know if i should change vesa to intel?
<heroin> magnetron: well i guues i wil ldive into konqueror
<hendrixski> YES!!! this time I entered the installer and the fan didn't go off... I must have typed in the acpi=off correctly (somehow it didn't work with noacpi) hhhmmm
<Dark> hi I'm having a few problems with XGL and Moodin can someone help me?
<steel_lady> wols, now it is the bad thing that I will need sudo to do anything there
<steel_lady> I think I should not have done it with sudo
<wceoscar> Isnt there a way to make all my windows ransparent... i have beryl but it makes my system slow
<novato_br> !xchat programming script
<joshk_> question: it's not possible to use kickstart or preseed on the 'desktop' CDs, right?
<novato_br> !xchatprogramming script
<novato_br> !xchat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<novato_br> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<hendrixski> wceoscar, yes, you can do that with beryl... just go to the beryl control thingy and one of the options is transparency
<wols> novato_br: x-chat is scripted via perl or python
<Dark> !moodin
<ferronica> magnetron: i am using microsoft word 2003 in Xp pro
<ubotu> moodin is a ksplash theme engine, enabled by default in Kubuntu Dapper, and you can grab it for Breezy here: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=25705
<LGKeiz> moo: os: Microsoft Windows XP Professional - Service Pack 2 (5.1.2600) up: 5days 15hrs 33secs cpu: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.00GHz at 1993MHz (8% Load) gfx: NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 4000 128MB res: 1024x768 32bit 60Hz ram: 558/1535MB (36.37%) [||||------]  hdd: C:\ 59.61GB/111.76GB net: Wireless-G PCI Adapter with SRX400 - 108MB/s 1.78GB In 391.43MB Out
<novato_br> i don't know, wols
<novato_br> i want to make one script for xchat
<roaet> how does one permanently change the hostname?
<Jeeva> moo: os: Microsoft Windows XP Professional - Service Pack 2 (5.1.2600) up: 5days 2hrs 16mins 35secs cpu: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2500+ at 1833MHz (100% Load) gfx: NVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT 128MB res: 1024x768 16bit 75Hz ram: 946/1023.48MB (92.4%) [|||||||||-]  hdd: C:\ 3.95GB/176.54GB Free D:\ 390.27MB/111.79GB Free E:\ 468.11MB/9.76GB Free net: Hamachi Network Interface - 100MB/s 15.29MB In 14.74MB Out
<heroin> magnetron: does mmv have a frontend?
<wols> novato_br: and I told you what you need to use
<roaet> i did hostname <newname> and when I rebooted it went back to the old one.
<novato_br> ok
<magnetron> ferronica: is any of those 3 .doc format called word 2003?
<magnetron> heroin: no
<novato_br> wols, thx
<wols> roaet: /etc/hostname
<ferronica> magnetron: no
<Reed_> I can't find an option to download the alternative cd
<wols> roaet: also /etc/hosts usually
<magnetron> Reed_: you have to check a box for alternate
<roaet> ah that's right
<alesan> ubuntu has syslog or syslog-ng ???
<finalbeta> How do I see if my USB disk attached is USB 1 or USB 2 full speed
<wceoscar> I already have beryl... but it makes my system slow so now im using desktop effects... but i want transparency, isnt there a way to get transparency with desktop effects?
<magnetron> ferronica: use the word97/2000/xp option
<wols> Reed_: under "download" there is a checkbox for alternate CD
* hendrixski should have used wubi  :-(
<ferronica> magnetron: ok
<finalbeta> <wceoscar> I already have beryl... but it makes my system slow so now im using desktop effects... but i want transparency, isnt there a way to get transparency with desktop effects? << Smart, Transparency is what makes the system slow.
<Reed_> hmm with the alternative CD will it come with an installer, or will I need to use the text based version first?
<heroin> magnetron: time for some man reading
<wols> Reed_: it has a text based installer
<Ilokaasu> Reed_: alternative has only the text one
<Ilokaasu> but its not hard to use
<Reed_> is it possible to just boot from CD rather than installing it with the text based version?
<wols> yes. it's called a live cd
<tck> can you install java under wine, im trying to run an app under wine and it needs java
<wols> the stanrard ubuntu installcd is a live cd
<Ilokaasu> alternative is not livecd tough
<Reed_> ... I can't get the liveCD to boot from CD nor install
<wols> Reed_: what is the error you get?
<finalbeta> tck: yes, google for a howto
<Reed_> There wasn't an error. It would just freeze up.
<bobsomebody> hi everyone
<wols> when does it freeze? at which point
<Reed_> I have Dell Optiplex GX260, 1 GB of Ram
<magnetron> Reed_: that's why you should use the alternate cd. try it and make an install
<bobsomebody> can someone tell me how to make a login script for xchat? or point me to a how-to?
<finalbeta> Reed_: when booting, change to a virtual terminal "cntr-alt-F1" and see what errors it gives.
<wceoscar> whats the name to search for those little add ons on your desktop that display cpu temp, efficiency etc???????????????????????????????
<roaet> ty
<heroin> magnetron: so would mmv -r [0-20]  moby rename the numbers 1-20 to moby?
<finalbeta> Reed_: Feisty has some major issues with libata, doesn't boot on my dell unless I take out the CD drive.
<bobsomebody> wceoscar: widgets/gadgets
<magnetron> wceoscar: i don't know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<zendo> Hi. Can someone please tell me how to completely disable "NetworkManager Applet" (no, I definitely don't need it)? I've already unchecked "Network Manager" in Session's startup list, but it still starts when I log on.
<bobsomebody> i loled
<magnetron> heroin: i don't know
<wceoscar> last question... were should i go to change the color of the fonts on my aplication-place-system menu?
<yehweh> wceoscar: If you have compiz try screenlets
<Tiradin> Is there a package that I can download from apt-get that is Java for Firefox? the .bin file I got doesn't work, and I would like to make FireFox as functional on the web as I can.
<joe4444> what's the best way to enable TwinView for 2 flat panel displays connected via DVI to a nVidia 7900GS after a new install of Feisty?  this was tough in Edgy but now i can't even get my 2nd LCD to receive a signal, and nvidia-settings only detects 1 display
<finalbeta> Tiradin: apt-cache search java , then install what you found.
<bobsomebody> Tiradin: look in the add/remove programs, there are a couple java packs in there
<wols> !java | Tiradin
<ubotu> Tiradin: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<mortuis99> joe4444 try xinerama
<bobsomebody> joe4444: did you ever get you xorg fixed?
<hector__> Hello people
<joe4444> mortuis99: i looked into that, but i'd like to use Beryl
<hector__> Is there anyone that knows how to configure maildrop-2.0.4 to access mysql
<joe4444> bobsomebody: never got 2 displays working at once... i'm about to reinstall Feisty for the 4th time b/c i can't be sure if i've removed all the different versions of nvidia drivers i tried to install
<heroin> anyone know a good program to manage my music collection? like mass renaming files and stuff?
<mfg> hola me llamo Laura
<bobsomebody> let me search round for you
<zendo> Anyone please?
<Pici> !es | mfg
<heroin> zendo: what?
<ubotu> mfg: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<mfg> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<nickrud> heroin, I've always liked easytag
<mortuis99> heroin tried rhythmbox
<arreola> why are other wireless networks showing up in my network manager?
<Ayarcy> arreola: Because they're your neighbors'?
<heroin> mortuis99: i dont want to install rythembox
<zendo> heroin: "Hi. Can someone please tell me how to completely disable "NetworkManager Applet" (no, I definitely don't need it)? I've already unchecked "Network Manager" in Session's startup list, but it still starts when I log on."
<mortuis99> because u are receiving signals from them
<arreola> it has never shown up before...?
<bobsomebody> joe4444: did you do the restricted driver thing?
<joe4444> arreola: maybe they just got a wireless router
<joe4444> bobsomebody: yeah
<bobsomebody> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaMultiMonitors?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<mortuis99> ok
<heroin> zendo: sure , sudo apt-get remove --purge FOO
<heroin> where FOO is an application name
<b08y> zendo, applet or that sys tray thing
<nickrud> zendo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager#head-1de145d05f957ff659f5fdb58974ec3e5864def5
<arreola> it is just strange to see.
<joe4444> bobsomebody: i tried versions 6931, 7755 (i think), and 100.14 or something (downloaded from nvidia's website)
<zendo> b08y: that systray thing
<ep2011> I installed the latest kernel update (-16) and now I can't boot into that, it freezes at the loading bar, about 1/6 way through. Im in -15 now
<arreola> if it shows up - probably means it is an open connecting with no WEP -
<arreola> correct?
<ep2011> can i have some help?
<Ayarcy> arreola: Depends on where you are.  I have lots of neighboring networks I can see where I live.
<joe4444> arreola: no, it could still be password protected
<yehweh> arreola: nope, you will see all networks but cant connect to the secure ones
<bsdunix> almost all of my apt-get attempts are broken from this complaint; dependency problems prevent configuration of acpi-support. Package acpid is not configured yet. <<wtf?!
<Ayarcy> arreola: Right, that way you get the chance to connect to them, if you have the credentials.
<joe4444> bobsomebody: the problem is that nvidia-settings only detects one monitor, so the GUI isn't helpful at all for TwinView (that option is disabled actually)
<b08y> zendo, try that heroin said to you
<arreola> secure ones = WEP, WPA, etc?
<magnetron> arreola: wep is insecure
<bobsomebody> joe4444: did you check the http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<wols> arreola: no. only WPA is secure. WEP is easily broken
<bobsomebody> WEP is made of FAILURE
<nickrud> bsdunix, try sudo apt-get -f install , it often fixes those problems
<zendo> thanks
<arreola> is WEP 128-bit ok?
<magnetron> arreola: no
<arreola> WTF?
<arreola> bummer. .. .
<Ayarcy> arreola: WEP is not okay, at all, in any key length.
<magnetron> arreola: use WPA PSK
<burner> or open your wireless and share with the world!
<joe4444> bobsomebody: yeah that was one of the first guides i tried... but when i run the nvidia settings GUI there is only 1 display, and when i tried to change the configuration to use TwinView that option was grayed out (disabled)
<magnetron> arreola: sharing is caring
* burner recommends neither wep or wpa
<ep2011> I installed the latest kernel update (-16) and now I can't boot into that, it freezes at the loading bar, about 1/6 way through. Im in -15 now. Is there a way to fix it? If not, how do I uninstall it?
<bsdunix> bsdairtools, kismet and aircrack can help with getting into a wpa lan
<arreola> i would not mind sharing
<arreola> :)
<yehweh> arreola: wait till the riaa or mpaa knocks on your door ;)
<bobsomebody> joe4444: can you pastebin your xorg.conf so i can see it?
<arreola> what is riaa mpaa?
<wols> arreola: ask wikipedia
<yehweh> the devil
<sico> i have errors on my hdd and i think i've fixed them.  i can get back into gnome, but now firefox doesn't work (and apt-get is having issues)
<gerro> arreola: or google
<gerro> sico: ext3?
<joe4444> bobsomebody: right now it's probably way messed up... i'm going to format and install feisty one more time so i know i'm starting fresh... i'll be back in a few... will you be around?
<sico> gerro, yes
<Stormx2> This is rubbish. Nautilus won't start.
<gerro> joe4444: sure
<arreola> i see -
<arreola> got it
<bsdunix> i did sudo apt-get -f install and got a long list of dependancy problems; acpid, powermanagement, gnome-core, etc. gnome works.
<gerro> sico: well did you follow what the error said rather than panicing and shutting off computer?
<joe4444> bobsomebody: it'll take me about 25-30 minutes
<bobsomebody> joe4444: yeah I will be here
<bobsomebody> bobsumbody on AIM also
<joe4444> thanks
<arreola> recording industry, etc.
<bobsomebody> in case im not
<sico> gerro, of course, that's how i'm back in gnome :)
<yehweh> ahhaaa
<bobsomebody> np dude
<nickrud> bsdunix, it seems likely that you've got a problem in /etc/apt/sources.list ; could you put that and the errors on a pastebin
<gerro> sico: hmm what sort of system with ext3? is it writeback style?
<arreola> the other wireless network is gone.
<wols> sico: the error(s) apt-get tells you are not optional
<bsdunix> where is our paste channel?
<wols> that is fi you want us to help you
<Ayarcy> !paste | bsdunix
<wols> !paste
<ubotu> bsdunix: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nickrud> paste.ubuntu-n.org
<arreola> the signal was super weak. . .
<nickrud> er, above
<Thms> is there a good wifi gui ?
<bsdunix> thanks
<burner> Thms: yes :)
<sico> wols, it was errors with the filesystem.  wouldn't boot into gnome.  they are now fixed, but now firefox and apt-get will not run properly
<gerro> Thms: umm I use wifi radar
<gerro> Thms: kismet is good too
<Thms> burner: which ?
<sico> everything else seems to be working fine
<newuserruk> Hi, i need some help installing samba on an older version of Ubuntu - 5.10 Breezy - can anyone help?
<bobsomebody> Thms: look in add/remove programs under internet
<burner> Thms: network manager http://linux.softpedia.com/screenshots/NetworkManager_1.png
<Quanorde> Is anyone familiar with the issues surrounding RTL-8185 wireless cards that has some time to help me out? My card's working, and it sees a bunch of networks, but I get a signal strength of 0 for all of them, including my own.
<sTaTix_1> can I use itunes on ubuntu
<newuserruk> how do i go about doing this since the upgrade repositories seem to no longer be available for this version of ubuntu?
<wols> sico: you didn't answer my question
<nickrud> newuserruk, you probably should upgrade, breezy isn't getting any security or bug fixes, it end of life
<Stormx2> My god.
<sico> gerro, yes, it is writeback style
<Stormx2> Nautilus won't die >__<
<burner> Thms: if you install feisty, it's there by default
<bobsomebody> god? where?
<gerro> Quanorde: how is the card plugged in? is it through usb?
<sico> wols, sorry :( i'm not the quickest.  I'm not sure what you mean
<newuserruk> nickrud, im only using a live cd of breezy and need it only for a short time - i dont have enough time to upgrade ubuntu
<Quanorde> Gerro = Motherboard.
<burner> sTaTix_1: nope
<sTaTix_1> awww
<burner> sTaTix_1: but rhythmbox will connect to your ipod
<newuserruk> nickrud is not possible to install samba some other way?
<gerro> sico: well if you did any recent changes they might be lost so for instance if you did massive update but had power failure
<nickrud> Stormx2, it's set to respawn in the session dialog under preferences, you need to change that to kill it
<sTaTix_1> inaw, i wanted itunes for the coverflow
<bobsomebody> wtf?!
<nickrud> newuserruk, you could always compile it ;)
<gerro> Quanorde: its integrated??
<bobsomebody> how come x-wives think they get free tech support?
<newuserruk> how do i do that? is it incredibly complicated?
<sico> gerro, there was a power outage recently
<burner> sTaTix_1: aww... email apple :)
<sTaTix_1> i want a media player that is jukebox style so I can browse by album art
<gerro> quanorde: oh you mean plugged into the motherboard bus
<sTaTix_1> lol burner
<Quanorde> Gerro: Yes.
<Stormx2> nickrud: how can i get to that? It seems to have completely screwed up. It's listed as "uninteruptable" under gnome-system monitor
<bobsomebody> omg this dumb ***** cant even run AdAware right....
<sTaTix_1> im sure steve jobs would hook me up
<burner> sTaTix_1: rb, banshee, and amarok all support album art
<gerro> quanorde: those sort of wireless devices usually suck from my experience with them
<sTaTix_1> amarok keeps crashing
<stoone> I can't print from java, any other programs work, when trying from java it shows job-stopped status, and when i resume it nothing happens but go back to job-stopped. any advice?
<gerro> quanorde: does ndiswrapper have any support for it?
<sTaTix_1> banshee only shows the album art when you play
<sTaTix_1> dunno what rb is
<tck> anyone manage to install java under wine?
<gerro> quanorde: what is its exact lspci line?
<burner> rb == rhythmbox... same as banshee... only when you play
<Quanorde> Gerro: Yes, I ndiswrapped the driver. Just a sec.
<Rprp>   ChanServ Daveym[BBL]  Duiv` Duiv`gone GameServ Global MemoServ NickServ OperServ Quis|afk Rprp Tim
<sTaTix_1> it crashes too
<Stormx2> tck: Why would you do that? 99% of java apps are cross-platform...
<burner> really?  enver crashes here
<Quanorde> Gerro: 01:07.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20)
<sTaTix_1> there is one that i found, but its perl and i have no clue how to install it
<sTaTix_1> its called Shrill
<nickrud> Stormx2, erm, try setting it to normal in preferences->sessions tab current session; click it and change the dropdown from restart to normal. Why it says uninterruptable in sys monitor; maybe it checks the sessions dialog (heh)
<tck> Stormx2, i have an .exe that depends on java for install
<sTaTix_1> looks sweet, anyone install it or try it yet
<burner> sTaTix_1: try "listen" or "exaile" ?  they're both linked on gnomefiles.org
<gerro> quanorde: hmm think a friend of mine had something similar, what sort of computer you using?
<gerro> quanorde: is it a laptop?
<Quanorde> Gerro: No. PC.
<gerro> quanorde: which version of ndiswrapper you using? does ndiswrapper --version give bad output?
<bsdunix> i have pasted my error message at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26301/ i am using feisty-fawn (server) - new install. running kdm/gnome
<tck> Stormx2, basically its an interactive test engine .exe and requires java for install
<XBehave> I want to use my onboard gfx aswell as my card is this possible? how do i find out about the onboard card given that its an old MB and i dont have the docs for it
<tck> now i tried to install java a la wine and it say its missing a jvm.dll
<sico> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/language-pack-en_1%3a7.04+20070601_all.deb: failed in buffer_read(fd)
<Quanorde> Gerro: I installed ndiswrapper from source, Ndiswrapper -l says my driver is installe & hardware present.
<newuserruk> Could I install samba using a binary on www.samba.org?
<sico> that's what happens when i try to update
<wols> XBehave: yes it's possible. lspci
<Eric_Jardas> newuserruk, of course
<bsdunix> i tried attacking dependency tree from the top. it is always same return
<wols> sico: delelte all downloaded deb files
<wols> apt-get help
<timposey> is there a way to start a stopped job from printing when the resume button does not work?
<heroin> nickrud: dude does easytag also automatically rename stuff for me?
<newuserruk> Eric_Jardas: how do i go about doing that?
<Samus_Aran> hello.  I have a system with two RealTek 8139 PCI network cards, and when I boot up the system (Ubuntu Feisty Fawn), it only loads the driver once and so only eth0 appears.  any ideas how to make it load the driver twice ?
<nickrud> bsdunix, you've installed gnome, which is debian :)  remove gnome, all that stuff, and install ubuntu-desktop to get a consistent gnome
<nickrud> heroin, yes, and it's extremely flexible
<bsdunix> oh! thanks nickrud
<sico> Reading database ... dpkg: error processing liboggflac3 (--remove):
<sico>  failed in buffer_read(fd): files list for package `gnome-applets-data': Input/output error
<newuserruk> Eric_Jardas: how do i go about doing that?
<sico> hdd screwed?
<chrismurf> I want a USB device (no kernel driver) to have specific permissions when I plug it in, but under Feisty there's no /etc/hotplug... what should I be looking for instead?  Who handles hotplug events?
<sico> i did the autoclean
<trekkme>  all my compiz plugins seem to work fine with ubuntu but the cube wont, what do i do?
<Eric_Jardas> newuserruk, is the extension tar.gz ?
<Eric_Jardas> or ?
<gerro> quanorde: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/id,list_o-z/ number 30 on there looks promising see if you can find anything else on the site it suggests for driver
<Quanorde> Did I lose you, Gerro?
<burner> chrismurf: udev?
<gerro> quanorde: where did you get your driver from?
<newuserruk> Eric: .tar
<chrismurf> burner, thanks - will investigate
<XBehave> wols: i cant fund anything i dont recognise in lspci only an LPC interface, do i need to change bios or something so its listed?
<Eric_Jardas> newuserruk, well first extract it
<Quanorde> Gerro: Directly from the Realtek site.
<heroin> nickrud: urm u have MSN?
<newuserruk> yes
<burner> newuserruk: if you want samba, why not just apt-get it?
<nickrud> heroin, no
<benjoldersma> hello all
<newuserruk> im using breezy and the repositories dont work
<timposey> Does anyone know if there a way to start a stopped print job from printing when the resume button does not work?
<gerro> quanorde: it said on ndiswrapper site for previous models they've had trouble with the drivers available directly from manufacturer
<Eric_Jardas> newuserruk, is there a readme file in it ?
<burner> newuserruk: can i say upgrade?  breezy isn't supported anymore
<benjoldersma> my nautilus is crashing all the time
<newuserruk> yes
<benjoldersma> anyone have any ideas?
<burner> newuserruk: it's easy to go to dapper
<burner> newuserruk: then to edgy
<Quanorde> Gerro: My system recognizes it card, though.
<newuserruk> with a live cd?
<XBehave> newuserruk: why you still on brezy?
<nickrud> timposey, try pointing your browser at localhost:631 , see if that interface will work
<benjoldersma> as soon as i close a window, i can't ever open any new ones
<burner> newuserruk: if you want to upgrade... you don't need a cd
<newuserruk> Eric: its a live cd
<benjoldersma> and the cpu pegs unless i stop the process
<burner> !upgrade | newuserruk
<ubotu> newuserruk: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<gerro> Quanorde: that just means its in the ubuntu database of hardware
<heroin> nickrud: iam getting pissed off i want to clean my music collection but everything is screwed up
<wols> XBehave: lspci. paste the output in a pastebin
<Quanorde> Gerro: So I should hunt out a different driver source?
<eljak> benjoldersma, run it from terminal and see what it reports as errors
<gerro> quanorde: yeah most likely
<burner> newuserruk: if you want to go all the wya to feisty... it'll be quicker to backup, install feisty, and restore files
<burner> newuserruk: if you just want dapper, follow that link
<Quanorde> Gerro: Alrighty. I will try that. Thanks!
<gerro> quanorde: did you try modprobe ndiswrapper? and ndiswrapper -m
<benjoldersma> eljak: okay will do
<gerro> quanorde: also if you changed driver you have to rmmod ndiswraper then modprobe it again with new driver
<nickrud> heroin, I'd suggest pulling out a few folders into a temporary location and experimenting with easytag. You really can set it up nicely, but there is a learning curve. Easy is deceptive; it should be powertag
<XBehave> wols: http://pastebin.com/932055
<Quanorde> Gerro: -m returns: modprobe config already contains alias directive
<gerro> quanorde: that's good means you already did it and ndiswrapper is loaded at boot
<killruana> What is the name of the french ubuntu channel ?
<Quanorde> Gerro: Yes, I messed for days to get ndiswrapper working. It's not included on the Fiesty CD. :/
<wols> XBehave: is your videocard on or of in bios?
<wols> !fr | killruana
<ubotu> killruana: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<killruana> yhx
<KjetilK> I compiled my own 2.6.22 kernel based on the gutsy sources and kernel to try to get the new intel wifi drivers and rfkill working. Disabled things that I was pretty sure I didn't need... But alas, the kernel paniced on 00:1c.3, which is
<KjetilK> PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)
<starz> mmm
<starz> i got a really wierd error
<XBehave> i couldnt find an on/off setting in bios, just a pci/agp preference im on agp because nothing happens when i try it with PCI i dont get a screen
<starz> i think i know how i got it tho -
<KjetilK> I've checked that I haven't disabled PCI Express, what else is there that I could have disabled to cause this...?
<DagonIT> how do I update thunderbird?
<benjoldersma> eljak: it doesn't really work, if i stop the current nautilus process, my CPU goes down, but starting a new nautilus from a shell just does nothing and waits to ext.  if I let the main nautilus process run, it goes into sleep mode, sucks up a full cpu, and no windows open
<zntneo> does anyone know how to setup fetchmail with kerberos authentication?
<starz> current error is that i cannot start X b/c "could not find default cursor theme 'cursor' "
<starz> help??
<rbs-tito> DagonIT: If you want a major release upgrade you will have to do it manually
<starz> i think its because i tried to install artwiz-cursor
<nickrud> DagonIT, wait for it to appear in the repositories (don't hold your breath) or get it from mozilla
<DagonIT> rbs - tito  -- I was afraid of that
<leagris> Anyone can recommand a program for non linear video editing which is not a joke?
<zntneo> does anyone know how to setup fetchmail period?
<niuq> can you tell me a ftp server besides gftp (im having problems with it)
<nickrud> zntneo, install fetchmailconf , it's a decent wizard
<roadkill> some prick in #winehq banned me for no reason
<zntneo> thanks i shall try
<KjetilK> niuq: I use twoftpd
<SoulinEther> leagris: Cinelerra?
<leagris> Tested Kino and hogins, these are jokes unable to mix several audio and video tracks at once.
<Ayarcy> !ohmy | roadkill
<niuq> Kjetilk: its terminal or it has gui?
<ubotu> roadkill: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<niuq> !twoftpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twoftpd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tolle> Is there an easy way to limit the upload speed for a certain port?
<leagris> !cinelerra
<ubotu> cinelerra is a video editor and compositor. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<gerro> !ohmy | linux
<ubotu> linux: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<roadkill> ubotu:  oops
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oops - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<magnetron> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<stevej> Are there any currently available usb wireless 802.11g network dongles that are supported out of the box (off the CD) by Feisty?
<XBehave> wols:  i couldnt find an on/off setting in bios, just a pci/agp preference im on agp because nothing happens when i try it with PCI i dont get a screen
<NeoGeo64> help where can i find ubuntu ultimate premium edition w/ coffee maker
<magnetron> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport stevej
<roadkill> Ayarcy:  do u know of a site or way to get unbenned?
<eljak> benjoldersma, i dont know usually apps output errors in terminal like complaining about missing libraries or something
<yehweh> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<timposey> nickrud  I tried pointing my browser at localhost:631 I got the interface and checked under jobs and it says that the "state" is Stopped.  I tried to print a test page and it prints fine.. but this job which was created by a java script program under ViewOne loads perfectly but every time has the state as stopped..
<benjoldersma> thanks eljak
<starz> o fuck
<Ayarcy> roadkill: I sure don't.
<starz> dont tell me i got to reinstall this damn thing just to get a cursor pack in
<stevej> I was hoping for an opinion of quality and cost.
<starz> er - bad french
<starz> >.<
<Quanord1> Gerro: <3 I figured it out from another thread- apparently you have to add a bogus character to the end of your SSID in order to get a connection. So, I am on my wireless, but at 30% signal. (And I'm sitting right next to the damned thing.) But! For now, I've made a big step. Thanks for your help!
<nickrud> timposey, can you restart the job? if so, there's probably something wrong with the java script (and don't ask me anything about that)
<KjetilK> niuq: it is just a very simple server, I think it uses debconf for configuration, but I can't even remember setting it up
<SoulinEther> starz: you shouldn't have to... what's your problem?
<roadkill> thx n e way
<timposey> nickrud, can't restart I don't know what to do.. Thanks..
<leagris> SoulinEther, having a try with cinelerra now
<niuq> Kjetilk: maybe you could help me with the one im using now
<nickrud> timposey, I don't have a printer here, but I know there's a button for the job that says restart or the like
<XBehave> im going to mess with mt biod i may/or may not be back
<niuq> Kjetilk: my transfers get stalled very often, like every 10 seconds
<SoulinEther> leagris: is it working?
<niuq> KjetilK
<niuq> KjetilK: i am using gftp
* KjetilK has never tried gftp
<leagris> SoulinEther, somehow, complaining about a privileged /proc/sys access but working
<zntneo> um who ever helped me do they know if there is a package i can install that includes keberous comipiled into fetchmail?
<niuq> KjetilK: ohh ok
<KjetilK> oh
<SoulinEther> leagris: good, i installed it on my last ubuntu install (edgy>feisty) and it didn't run. hope it works for ya, it's supposed to be good
<KjetilK> niuq: oh, but that's not a server, that's a client
<niuq> KjetilK: yeah yeah client sorry...
<KjetilK> :-)
<leagris> SoulinEther, core dumped when trying video capture :(
<Dunas> Uh... hi!
<SoulinEther> leagris: you got farther than I did.. :S
<niuq> KjetilK: i am just trying to upload my website
<KjetilK> niuq: ok
<nickrud> zntneo, according to the package description, you can recompile it to get kerberos.  Try apt-get source fetchmail , and take a look at any readme and/or debian/rules for info
<KjetilK> I'm on KDE, and Konqueror works nice here...
<leagris> SoulinEther, core dump loading a file as well
<FreeFull> I'm on XFCE4, and Konquerior works nice here too
<niuq> KjetilK: do you know any ftp client?
<leagris> SoulinEther, crap, it look quite complete but very very unstable
<SoulinEther> leagris: it really is complete... the heroine virtual version supposedly runs fine on FC4
<heroin> Iam on Fluxbox and konqueror works here 2
<demonstealer> i have both windows and ubuntu installed on my vaio. it is not possible for me to edit my windows files on ubuntu. is there a way out?
<wceoscar> What can i do to make beryl start wen i power up my system
<wceoscar> ???
<yehweh> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<nickrud> !ntfs-3g | demonstealer
<ubotu> demonstealer: please see above
<fuzzy_> demonstealer: i assume that you have a ntfs hard drive.. i think that is not possible as linux doesn't support it (yey)
<SoulinEther> wceoscar: what desktop are you running?
<nickrud> oh, ubotu is getting sooo smart!
<fuzzy_> yehweh: wow.. nice.. :) i can use that 2
<SoulinEther> wceoscar: XFCE? GNOME? KDE?
<KjetilK> niuq: you could try konqueror and see if it is better
<FreeFull> XCFE
<heroin> demonstealer: yah just ntfs-3g and it works fine
<wceoscar> Gnome
<SoulinEther> wceoscar: hm... going off memory... System > Preferences > should have something like.... Startup Programs
<djm62> One last thing - I have an SSL certificate from prooveme.com which was working in Epiphany.  How can I get it out so that I can use it in firefox?
<js> hi. when I start from the 7.04 CD, the kernel crashes. but the 6.10 CD works. Any idea what I could do?
<djm62> or rather, where is the d*mn thing?
<gerro> djm62: firefox should ask for a certificate if it needs one
<capitalist> hello i am following this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook. but sudo aptitude install build-essential cannot find build-essential
<Hibame> Aye, does this channel do ubuntu support?
<fuzzy_> wceoscar: no.. go to System > Applications > Sessions and then check Beryl and Beryl Window Manager
<giggsey> Can can I change my default recording device to another sound device, whilst keeping my output device on the current sound device?
<djm62> gerro: I don't know where epiphany keeps it though, so I can't give it to firefox
<gerro> djm62: ah sorry I read it wrong, try checking the hidden folders in your home directory do ls -a to see
<capitalist> so there are errors when i try to make the driver
<wceoscar> OK
<SoulinEther> wceoscar: got it?
<capitalist> is there an alternative?
<djm62> gerro: I've been trying...
<gerro> djm62: hmm well if you do updatedb as root then locate epiphany you can find its directories
<chrismurf> burner, thanks - that fixed it (though geez, who invented the UDEV syntax?? Yuck!)
<demonstealer> nickrud , ubotu , fuzzy_ , heroin , but i have fat32
<djm62> gerro: that much I can get ;) but I can't find anything that looks like a certificate, or a .p12 file?
<gerro> demonstealer: fat32 only good for flash drives.. :/
<lockdown> i booted from the ubuntu cd in rescue mode,  im trying to save some files,  i do tar cfvz bleh.tgz  bleh/  and it says tar: invalid option -- c
<joe4444> bobsomebody: still around?
<Dunas> I don't think I've ever felt like such an idiot. Um... I've never used Linux before, and I'm downloading it right now, so I was wondering if I could get some help swapping from Windows XP.
<lockdown> how do i use the tar provided in the rescue image?
<capitalist> what is an alternative package to build-essentials?
<gerro> djm62: maybe epiphany delets its certificates for authenticated sessions after it exits, I know firefox has that option
<Hibame> When trying to install ubuntu server 7.04 I get the error "[    34.289684]  ata9: port failed to respond (30 secs, Status 0x90)" but I just logged off windows on the machine a few min ago
<capitalist> that will allow me to make the madwifi package?
<wceoscar> Whats the command to start beryl at startup??
<bobsomebody> joe4444: my spidey scense told me u where back lol
<bobsomebody> wow, thats a misspell
<joe4444> haha... well i'm on a fresh install now
<Dunas> I've downloaded it before but when I did with 7.04 I believe I used the wrong .iso and the wrong kind of disk.
<bobsomebody> ok
<yehweh> wceoscar:  go to System>Preferences>Sessions and add beryl to the startup tab
<joe4444> what do you suggest i do first?
<bobsomebody> hang on, let me shake the x-wife
<gerro> wceoscar: add a xgl.desktop thing under /usr/share/xsession/ so you can have beryl load up only under that session
<Dunas> I was kind of hoping someone could tell me what kind of CD I should be using.
<bobsomebody> shes having trouble running adaware lol
<djm62> gerro: it's not that, it's my openID certificate which I've been using for months, but now I have to migrate browsers (limitations in epiphany) and it won't give up my certificate.  I've just read through everything with "epiphany" in it in my $home and there's nothing that even looks likely
<aroo> Dunas, what do you mean
<eljak> Dunas, it depends on the architecture of your machine
<joe4444> bobsomebody: ok, np
<kmaynard> Dunas, i prefer the alternate cd
<zntneo> i was unable to do an apt-get source
<zntneo> fetchmail
<gerro> wceoscar: beryl and its direct hardware access server are still bit experimental so probably will still want youru old settings
<bobsomebody> ty
<Phocean_> Dunas, what are you looking for ?
<perlmonkey> hi guys
<perlmonkey> my network is really sick, getting transfer speeds of like below 25ksec
<perlmonkey> is there a tool to show what duplex a nic is connected to switch with?
<nickrud> demonstealer, hm, I have    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46  as the options for my vfat partition in /etc/fstab and can write
<Dunas> Alternate CD? Also, I'm running a Gateway laptop with an AMD Turion64 processor and an ATI Radeon Xpress 200M graphics card. When I downloaded the Live CD .iso, and told it to boot from disc, it spent about 3 minutes on a black screen with the white cursor before booting into Windows.
<gerro> djm62: hmm well I know on windows firefox has an option to load up internet explorer related files, I wonder if there is something like that except for linux browsers
<wceoscar> i just need the command to start beryl... it asks me for this on the session tab
<Hibame> I take it no one around is good with ubuntu install issues?
<perlmonkey> does this look correct for /etc/hosts:  127.0.0.1 localhost / 127.0.1.1 server
<nickrud> zntneo, do you have the sources enabled in your sources.list ( check in system-admin-software sources)
<eternal_p> Dunas: use safe mode to do the install
<yehweh> wceoscar: type which beryl in terminal
<jikanter> perlmonkey: what are you trying to do with the /etc/hosts file?
<capitalist> what can i do about this series of errors? am i missing a package? http://dpaste.com/12551/
<Dunas> How do I do that? ._.
<Phocean_> Dunas, alternate CD is definitely the best one
<djm62> gerro: it would be nice...  I suspect that it is something to do with a file called cert8.db
<jikanter> capitalist: way to go with the paste, keep it up
<heroin> nickrud: can easytag also massivly rename files?
<loca|host> hello all
<fuuble> it is I am dling the desktop one
<djm62> which is some mad binary which has eaten my ID :(
<jikanter> Dunas: http://dpaste.com
<fuuble> should I dl the alt one?
<nickrud> heroin, yes.
<heroin> nickrud: for example replace _-_ with - ? or 0-20 with space?
<zntneo> hmm i dont' have a system-admin-sources
<gerro> djm62: hmm I have no clue how ssl databases are setup really... configuring ssh server headache enough for me
<nickrud> heroin, a sec
<nickrud> zntneo, from the top menu
<jikanter> capitalist: it looks like you need to put your headers on your path
<Dunas> I think I might've been using the wrong kind of disk, too, I was using an Imation DVD-R with a 4.7GB capacity... what is that website?
<zntneo> i installed dpkg-dev and it is working now
<jikanter> Dunas: were you asking how to paste stuff?
<zntneo> any clue where this readme would be?
<capitalist> jikanter: i'm sorry, i don't understand
<djm62> gerro: for an easy-to-use browser, epiphany has a few pitfalls...
<loca|host> i've just installed feisty on my toshiba laptop, and got issues with my USB mouse, it works for a while after boot, and then goes off, nothing on the logs ... the same mouse work great on previous ubuntu versions on my laptop
<Dunas> No.
<aglaG> hello
<jikanter> capitalist: ok, you are trying to compile a file correct?
<jikanter> Dunas: nevermind, sorry
<zntneo> n/m i found it
<capitalist> jikanter: yes
<Dunas> jikanter: Oh, okay.
<heroin> loca|host: perhaps its the mouse itself ;)
<nickrud> zntneo, not really, I don't have the source.
<Hibame> The server install isnt seeing my hard drives and saying the ata port is failing when I clearly just booted windows off the same hard drive, I am at a loss of what to do
<loca|host> heroin, no i've changed the mouse
<loca|host> same prob
<Dunas> I think I'm confused as to what CD I should be using, as well as what whoever it was meant by installing it in Safe Mode.
<jikanter> capitalist: ok, so you need to have your headers on your environmental variable $PATH if you want it to work
<bobsomebody> joe4444: i didnt forget about you, im trying to wrap it up
<perlmonkey> jikanter: I just want a normal localhosts file
<perlmonkey> jikanter: i mean, hosts file
<joe4444> bobsomebody: ok
<aglaG> i just messed up my distro again while trying to upgrade it to 7.04. now the distro is neither 6.10 nor 7.04. does it sounds like  a fresh re-install ?
<ribas> what is the kernel package to SMP system?
<loca|host> anyone ?
<jikanter> perlmonkey: could you tell me what your are trying to do?
<nostferka> When I log into gaim it logs in and then shuts down
<capitalist> jikanter: where can i read about doing this?
<gerro> djm62: you want want to check into swiftweasel
<kbrosnan> gerro: djm62 firefox does not import other gecko browser flie, however the files are compatable between ephiphiny and firefox http://kb.mozillazine.org/Transferring_data_to_a_new_profile
<gerro> djm62: might want to look into it I mean
<giggsey> I need to get teamspeak inputting sound using my usb headset, and outputting it via the main sound card
<jikanter> capitalist: you are programming in C, correct?
<capitalist> jikanter: no
<Journeyman> anyone know some good multiplayer games for linux?
<capitalist> jikanter: it is a driver
<capitalist> jikanter: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<gerro> kbrosnan: I was merely proposing there might be easy shell script for moving the files over
<preaction> !games | Journeyman
<ubotu> Journeyman: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<nickrud> heroin, from the top menu, choose scanner, then the options button (the one with the tools), and look it over
<FreeFull> Journeyman: www.planeshift.it , but its still alpha
<capitalist> jikanter: first part in the common section
<jikanter> capitalist: ok, it's C
<perlmonkey> hi
<Journeyman> FreeFull yeah I said _good_ games :)
<Journeyman> planeshift pretty much sucks
<perlmonkey> whos called me
<FreeFull> Why :(
<Dunas> Can anyone tell me if an Imation 4.7GB/2 hour DVD-R will work as an install disc?
<gerro> Journeyman: yo if you looking for games want to take me on at tremulous :)
<bobsomebody> joe4444: pm me so we can do this
<ribas> what is the kernel package to SMP system?
<aglaG> perlmonkey: i did
<gerro> Journeyman: ah yeah planeshift is kinda lame
<perlmonkey> algaG: sorry i cant see it, what did you say
<jikanter> use this for beginners guides to the C programming language: http://www.cyberdiem.com/vin/tutorials.html
<aglaG> i just messed up my distro again while trying to upgrade it to 7.04. now the distro is neither 6.10 nor 7.04. does it sounds like  a fresh re-install ?
<jikanter> capitalist: the whole operating system is written in C
<aglaG> perlmonkey:
<nickrud> ribas, either generic or lowlatency will go smp if you have smp
<Journeyman> gerro, let me take a look at that
<jikanter> capitalist: and all drivers
<ribas> nickrud: ok, thanks
<joe4444> bobsomebody: sent you a pm
<heroin> nickrud: thanks i will now just let it write 100000 tags
<yehweh> Dunas: I tried it once with a DVD. It did not work for me went back to a regular cd-r same ISO file and it worked like a charm
<perlmonkey> aglaG: yes
<ribas> nickrud: but at config kernel SMP is not marked
<nickrud> heroin, it's fast :)
<jikanter> capitalist: also take a look at this: www.kernelnewbies.org
<Journeyman> gerro, installing now
<heroin> Dunas: sure just burn the iso onto it
<capitalist> jikanter: yeah i figured because they are looking for stdio.h, but none of the madwifi tutorials mention having to do any strange things to compile it
<heroin> nickrud: its not that fast
<zntneo> ok how do i get rid of the warning about "untrusted" packages?
<Dunas> yehweh: Thanks. Dang, I don't think I have any CD-Rs.
<aglaG> perlmonkey: no other alternative ?
<o2T7> hi
<Quanorde> If I can only join a network through 'Connect to other Wireless Network' and entering the info, but not through taking off the roaming on my wireless and putting the SSID & WEP in there, what can I do to make that other wireless network permanent/load on boot?
<nickrud> ribas, I have a dual athlon and uname -a says Linux aias 2.6.20-16-lowlatency #2 SMP PREEMPT Thu Jun 7 20:23:03 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<djm62> hmmm :(
<neverblue> zntneo, dont get the packages from that source anymore
<perlmonkey> aglaG: I dont understand what you're asking
<yehweh> Dunas: np. The reason I used a dvd back then was I did not have a cd-r :)
<o2T7> http://www.nopaste.com/p/aqqcsabUe
<nickrud> heroin, eh, maybe I don't know fast then :)
<o2T7> is there loaded the module for an isa sound card
<aglaG> perlmonkey: i tried to upgrade my distro through update manager
<zntneo> it seems to be from an offical ubuntu mirror
<o2T7> shown in dmesg?
<Dunas> heroin: I was asking because I tried it once, and it finished burning properly, but when I used the Boot Menu to Boot From Disk it simply booted into Windows, so I think I'll try Yehweh's advice and go with a CD-R... just have to get one.
<Dunas> heroin: Thanks though.
<jikanter> capitalist: I have never had much luck with ndiswrapper though
<aglaG> perlmonkey: it went all smooth, downloaded around 1069 files and when it was installing new files
<aglaG> perlmonkey: everything halted and after that, my distro is neither 6.10 nor 7.04
<nickrud> Dunas, a stupid question maybe, but you did burn it as an iso?
<yehweh> Dunas: THe re is one motre thing. I remeber seeing a torrent for a DVD. You might want to check
<capitalist> jikanter: thanks
<Dunas> nickrud: Yeah, I did. Used the process that the Ubuntu website told me to.
<aglaG> perlmonkey: everytime i go online it says like 679 updates available, if i click  yes to install, it ends up with an option of upgrade distro
<jikanter> capitalist: you are welcome, let me know if you need any other help
<frolle> which software should i use to capture my screen as video?
<nickrud> zntneo, you have to add the key for the repository; the repo should have instructions.
<zntneo> i see thanks
<Dunas> yehweh: I don't have bittorrent right now- I'm trying to get Ubuntu because my Windows XP crashed twice in the past week for no apparent reason- four times in the past six months.
<kazol> How do I embed "top" and other sys. info into the desktop as text?
<nickrud> frolle, istanbul does that
<Dunas> yehweh: Thanks, though.
<nickrud> kazol, gdesklets is used for embedding things in the desktop.
<yehweh> Dunas: Im sorry bud. Im sure you will be more than glad you switched
<kondrat> hello
<frolle> nickrud: thanks
<Quanorde> Is there a way to find a process log from what was going on when my computer freezes? There's this one set of steps that I take that never fails to freeze Feisty..
<kazol> nickrud: I'm already using gdesklets, gkrellm, beryl but want additional text-based information such as top.
<kondrat> can somebody tell me the adress / channel of polish ubuntu irc?
<kondrat> can somebody tell me the adress / channel of polish ubuntu irc?
<nickrud> kazol, ah, then no clue, sorry
<Dunas> yehweh: Yeah, looks that way.
<kazol> nickrud: No problem, I'm just obsessed with eye candy such as this.
<kondrat> can somebody tell me the adress / channel of polish ubuntu irc?
<yehweh> kazol: http://conky.sourceforge.net/
<Lr5> Anyone knows a way to solve problem of sun java firefox plugin blocking sound from other programs?
<FreeFull> Kondrat: #ubuntu-pl
<kondrat> thanks :)
<neverblue> Lr5, check the 'edgy ubuntu guide'
<kondrat> xF
<neverblue> google it
<nickrud> kazol, if I was looking at something like that, I might consider using devilspie and a terminal; devilspie lets you do fancy things with window borders and stickiness and you might be able to hack something
<kondrat> ema
<Draconicus> back in a few. Reboot
<Lr5> neverblue: kk, thanks
<corte> I LOVE UBUNTU!!!!
<perlmonkey> wtf
<Cypress1> hi..
<kazol> yehweh: Thanks very much!
<FreeFull> I LOVE C++
<nickrud> !hi | cypress
<ubotu> cypress: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Cypress1> Thanks :)
<Cypress1> what is the channel of ubuntu spain ?
<timposey> nickrud:  I just wanted to let you know that I rebooted under windows xp and the document printed fine, but under ubuntu it will not print still
<yehweh> !es | Cypress1
<ubotu> Cypress1: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<kazol> nickrud: I'll check it out; I already have some window themes such as emerald themes.
<SLuG> hello
<NeoGeo64> SUPERLOL @ Hurricane Katrina
<NeoGeo64> SUPERLOL @ Hurricane Katrina
<NeoGeo64> SUPERLOL @ Hurricane Katrina
<NeoGeo64> SUPERLOL @ Hurricane Katrina
<Cypress1> oks thenks! :)
<NeoGeo64> oops
<NeoGeo64> wrong channel
<NeoGeo64> im sorry.
<Cypress1> bye
<NeoGeo64> this xchat UI is quite confusing
<richdurhm> hi doe snayone know to to control somoneelses comp from my comp
<richdurhm> ?
<richdurhm> ove rthe inetrnet?
<richdurhm> im trying to help a friend
<FreeFull> But NeoGeo64, you are only on #ubuntu
<neverblue> NeoGeo64, gnome-xchat?
<kazol> NeoGeo64: Try using Konversation.
<nickrud> timposey, no clue then, sorry
<NeoGeo64> FreeFull:  I'm connected to multiple networks.
<kmaynard> try gmail
<Skiessi> http://alsa.opensrc.org/FAQ#How_can_I_tell_ALSA_to_swap_the_left_and_right_stereo_channels_on_my_soundcard.3F Why doesn't this work for Wine?
<yehweh> !vnc | richdurhm
<ubotu> richdurhm: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<NeoGeo64> That was meant for #gnaa on a different server.
<joe4444> anyone have experience with Feisty and nVidia TwinView for dual displays?  it's just not working like it did with Edgy :(
<NeoGeo64> I wouldn't flood here on purpose.
<kmaynard> vnc in soog...i like nomachine
<timposey> nickrud:  Thanks anyway...
<djm62> For the benefit of the chatlogs: to move all of your SSL certificates from epiphany to firefox, you must move the three files cert8.db, secmod.db, and key3.db from the .gnome2/epiphany/ area to the corresponding bit in .mozilla/<whatever> .  it then works perfectly (so far)
<kmaynard> NeoGeo64, stay classy
<yehweh> !nomachine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nomachine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> kazol, with devilspie you can tell a particular app to have no decorations, and be sticky on all desktops (don't know about viewports, never tried that)
<kmaynard> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<SLuG> !freenx | slug
<FreeFull> NeoGeo64, what server?
<kmaynard> lol
<djm62> thank you and goodnight everyone
<nickrud> kazol, and with a totally transparent terminal, you'd be there :)
<NeoGeo64> FreeFull: irc.gnaa.is
<NeoGeo64> FreeFull: irc.gnaa.us*
<mikeypizano> hey, im new to this distro and can use some help please
<SLuG> i'm having a problem with my ubuntu box - i have freenx   since it's a headless machine
<SLuG> for some reason, after just a little amount of time after starting, i can no longer get any connect, not freenx, not ssh
<tyler_d> looking for an ftp client that isn't java enabled?
<SLuG> but i believe i can still ping it
<SLuG> occasionally it'll let me on with ssh when it's like this, but it runs really slow
<SLuG> and i run a sudo shutdown -r now and it never goes
<SLuG> it "says" it'll reboot, but it just comes back to the prompt
<aglaG> //////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////whoois
<FreeFull> SLuG, try sudo shutdown -r now -t 0
<SLuG> i'll try that next time
<SLuG> freefull - but any ideas why it gets to that state in the first place?
<tolle> Dargh, seems like in order to limit only the outgoing speed for a certain port you have to go trough hell and back.
<FreeFull> SLuG: no, sorry
<bronze> What is necessary for me to be able to paste files into an NTFS drive?
<CommanderCool> i have a problem with my "pinnacle pctv usb stick": i don't know how to make it work
<SLuG> that's kind of the bigger issue
<yehweh> !ntfs-3g |bronze
<ubotu> bronze: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<bronze> yehweh, thank you!
<yehweh> bronze: np
<CommanderCool> i have a problem with my "pinnacle pctv usb stick": i have no idea, which program to use
<paxcruz_> paxcruz
<treddy> hola a todos
<treddy> alguien conoce el comando nmap?
<nickrud> tyler_d, gftp, or from the top menu: Places->Connect to Server
<mrsn0> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<neverblue> !es | treddy
<ubotu> treddy: please see above
<mrsn0> buenos dias treddy , try #ubuntu-es :)
<bramberg> I am trying to install Ubuntu 7.04 on a Sony Vaio but Ubuntu don't recognize my wireless card. Any one know how to set up for wifi?
<wols> CommanderCool: when you have the driver loaded and all, use tvtime, xawtv, etc
<wols> bramberg: what chip in your wlan card?
<treddy> que hay que poner con el comando nmap para saber cul es mi IP?
<wols> !es | treddy
<ubotu> treddy: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<wols> treddy: this channel is english ONLY
<treddy> es que no me funciona
<neverblue> treddy, google
<treddy> ah, sorry
<treddy> I think in Spanish
<talonzz> lol
<kane77> is there any utility to resolve ip adress from domain name?
<HyperDevil> i have installed proftpd, the upload to the server is 30000kbps, but download exaclty 400kbps.. i have no cap installed in the server config.. what is wrong?
<yehweh> lol you can think in Klingon if you want to but please type in english
<mrsn0> kane77 you can ping the domain name to resolve the name to an ip using dns
<logan-koester> How does one find his ubuntu version?
<wols> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<logan-koester> thanks
<Hibame> Whats a good ftp server for ubuntu?
<kane77> mrsn0, beside that?
<logan-koester> Hibame: vsftpd is nice
<wols> kane77: dig, nslookup
<shea> semi-obscure question today:  experiencing crashes in my C# program when using Gnome.GdkHelper.PixbufNewFromUriAsync(..).  It's pretty impossible to find documentation about this function short of tracing out the implementation.  Anyway, it's crashing my program with totally random signals (SIGSEGV, SIGILL, SIGPWR ... yes Power Failure signal.., etc)
<elYase> who can help me configure my microphone?
<mrsn0> kane77 dig, as mentioned by wols
<stefg> !ftp | Hibame
<ubotu> Hibame: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<shea> as far as I can tell, I'm doing it in a thread-proper way, and I have no idea what's going on >:|
<thug> hi all
<kane77> wols, mrsn0 thx
<CommanderCool> wols: my problem is that i don't know, if i have "the driver loaded and all"
<thug> how do i extract the files from a " daa" extension ?
<shea> oh i should probably ask in a gnome channel, sorry got confused.
<Chore-Boy> hey guys, having a little problem playing diablo2 in wine.... it seems like the sound is making the game run pretty choppy, ive changed a couple of the sound options in winecfg, and really the only thing that seems to happen is 1: no performance improvements or 2: game just crashes... anybody have any ideas what i can do
<wols> thug: what program created that daa file?
<thug> wols i downloaded from internet
<wols> Chore-Boy: ask winehq
<stefg> Chore-Boy: that's a question for #winehq
<killerbunny> And it will proberly run better in cedega /=
<Chore-Boy> ill try them out again, thx, last time i was tehre it was pretty dead
<wols> thug: it's an ISO,made by a windows only program. ask them not us what to do with your copyright violating things
<Hibame> !ftpd | Hibame
<wols> thug: filext.com should give you a hint what program
<killerbunny> Chore-Boy, i had the same problem with warcraft3.
<logan-koester> Is there anywhere I can find a major-release changelog to find the benefits of upgrading from 6.10?
<stefg> Chore-Boy: but this is no win-games support channel
<killerbunny> Its works flawlessly in cedega.
<killerbunny> stefg, ?
<wols> logan-koester: that is impossible. 10000 packages all with new versions. can you imagine what kind of changelog that is?
<Chore-Boy> by the way, how to i get the list of people back on the side of xchat, ever since i upgraded to fiesty, its not here anymore
<logan-koester> heh
<thug> wols thanks
<wols> killerbunny: diablo2 has long worked vrey well in wine
<bronze> yehweh, are you here?
<elYase> who can help me configure my microphone?
<SoulinEther> lots of people :P
<yehweh> bronze: yeah
<wols> bramberg: so what chip is it?
<SoulinEther> what is your problem with your microphone, elYase?
<synie> i want to buy a new notebook, but it's really hard to get a notebook, whose hardware runs 100% smoothly with linux. so i thought about it to buy a Macbook. do you think that's a good idea? does the apple hardware run really good with linux?
<bronze> When I was going to configure ntfs-3g (with ntfs-config), I first pressed cancel on the first screen (select partition to edit), and I can't get to that screen again.
<stefg> elYase: consider reading the guide on asking questions mentioned in /topic
<nickrud> Chore-Boy, on the right, about halfway up there's some dots: grab with the mouse and pull left
<elYase> SoulinEther, audio works, but i can make my mic work
<logan-koester> wols: true. What are the odds of upgrading via apt going smoothly on a headless server?
<elYase> stefg, where?
<SoulinEther> elYase: is your microphone plugged into your sound card or is it like a USB microphone?
<Chore-Boy> nickrud: wow, thx i feel dumb now
<wols> logan-koester: fairly good
<elYase> SoulinEther, into sound card
<elYase> it is a combo
<mribas> hola
<nickrud> Chore-Boy, I know cuz I asked a while back :)
<elYase> SoulinEther, it is a combo
<logan-koester> cool, I'll just give it a shot then
<logan-koester> thanks
<stefg> elYase: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
<yehweh> bronze: One second let me look at it first its bin a while since I used it. Let me find you a how to to do it.
<yehweh> bronze: One second let me look at it first its bin a while since I used it. Let me find you a how to to do it.
<MacPhisto> Anybody here may help me to install a Agere Modem High Definition
<mribas> alguien de venezuela
<SoulinEther> elYase: I see... so, how have you tested it? I myself would try using Audacity
<greyfrog> !es | mribas
<ubotu> mribas: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<mezziah> mribas: visita el canal espanol en #ubuntu-es, alli son personas de sudamerica
<stefg> !dialup | MacPhisto
<ubotu> MacPhisto: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<SoulinEther> elYase: it allows you to select which input to use... tends to work well to troubleshoot my microphone
<elYase> SoulinEther, i tried audacity, and sound recorder
<wols> MacPhisto: try it yourself, make an honest effort and if/when you are stumped, ask a specific question
<bronze> yehweh, Ok then. The first screen looks like this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/images/ntfs/2.png
<SoulinEther> elYase: Hm.. i suppose no sound is being recorded then?
<elYase> SoulinEther, nothing
<elYase> SoulinEther, but
<elYase> SoulinEther, i can hear my self
<elYase> SoulinEther, so the mic is working well
<SoulinEther> elYase, unfortunately I have to go afk at this moment... hopefully somebody can pick this up. You can hear yourself? well, that might be a good sign. .. hum... yeah, it seem s to be working
<yehweh> bronze: DId you select the mount point? Make a dir in /media
<Dunas> AHA. I found some old CD-Rs.
<fraco> I keep forgetting this: how do you easily create a deb based on the usual ./configure ; make ; make install thing
<elYase> SoulinEther, well thanks anywayw
<nickrud> fraco, checkinstall
<stefg> !checkinstall | fraco
<ubotu> fraco: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<MacPhisto> I have a notebook Acer 2480-2968 and I'm needing to install the modem and the Atheros Wireless  only the rest it's works well with Ubuntu Fiesty
<chuen> Hi. I'm looking for the packages glibc-dev  & libieee1284 , but they don't seem to be in the repos. Any ideas?
<fraco> thnx
<shishir> any idea about running modem in fiesty
<bronze> yehweh, It is mounted in /media as "disk" (/media/disk/). That's not the point. I pressed "cancel" on the first screen, and I can't find out how to get to it.
<nickrud> chuen, libc6-dev,  libieee1284-3-dev
<chuen> nickrud: Ah - no wonder I couldn't find them :)
<yehweh> bronze: Can you check in Applications>System Tools ?
<newtubuntu> when I say I am new to Ubuntu, I am TOTALLY new and green. I'm trying to install the Java Runtime Environment plugin for Firefox, and all is failing. Well, almost all. I learned how to use Synaptic, RPM, even Alien to convert RPMs in .deb files. Result:  I now have Java 1.6.0 running on my brand new Ubuntu (yeah!), but I can figure how to install the FIREFOX PLUGIN for it ???  It seems like the JRE is installed properly but n
<chuen> nickrud: Thanks.
<kazol> I have a problem with conky-when I run it, it blinks randomly and some of the text inside says "MPD not responding" and "Could not init font path element..." then "(WW) NVIDIA(0) WAIT..."
<bronze> yehweh, "NTFS Configuration Tool"
<nickrud> chuen, aptitude search is your friend, it searchs (including substrings) on package names
<o2T7> How to know if the kernel is correctly managing an isa sound card??
<yehweh> bronze: Im not sure if I understand you? Isnt that your question?
<stefg> !java | newtubuntu
<ubotu> newtubuntu: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<chuen> nickrud: I was using synaptic
<kazol> yehweh: Do you have an idea as to why conky is having this error?
<bronze> yehweh, No, it's not BUT LISTEN. I finally got into the window. What should I type in "Mount Point"?
<nickrud> chuen, I think synaptic will do the same
<yehweh> kazol: give me a min
<acke> hey
<MacPhisto> Wols, I already tried and done an honest effort to do a hardware installation otherwise, I havent sucess doing this.
<yehweh> bronze: open gnome terminal.  Type the following cms. " mkdir /media/mtfs
<bronze> yehweh, I got it working
<yehweh> cool
<wceoscar> Hey i went to sessions and added beryl as start up programs... but once i close the window it returns to the defaults
<stefg> newtubuntu: actually all it takes is either 'sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin' from the command line, or usinf synaptic to to the same (i assume you're on Feisty)
<newtubuntu> My JRE 1.6 is installed and running. When I type:  java -version, I get the Sun paragraph with all the blurb in it. But Firefox doesn't have it's plugin ??
<bronze> yehweh, thanks for your help. really appreciated <3
<yehweh> kazol: What error do you get.btw Im a noob too so Ill see if I can help :D
<wols> MacPhisto: but i'm still not seeing any specific question. what your question right now amounts to is: do my work for me. it can be successful but usuually it is's not. so you decide how much you want your modem
<kazol> yehweh: I have a problem with conky-when I run it, it blinks randomly and some of the text inside says "MPD not responding" and "Could not init font path element..." then "(WW) NVIDIA(0) WAIT..."
<Trist_an> hi all. This is a noob question but how can I merge line 31 and 32 using sed?
<wols> MacPhisto: does the modem show up in lspci?
<stefg> kazol: try #conky
<acke> hey guys, my gdm aint starting when i boot ubuntu on my mac mini, im droped in the shell, and have to start x with startx, how do i get to the login window on boot?
<wceoscar> Hey i went to sessions and added beryl as start up programs... but once i close the window it returns to the defaults
<wols> acke: is it installed?
<acke> wols yeah it is
<wols> acke: and what happens if you do /etc/init.d/gdm start?
<MacPhisto> wols I'm in trouble with my notebook modem it's an Agere High Definition Modem and my Atheros wireless network card.
<yehweh> kazol: Yeah I guess you will have to get onto stefg said. I have no idea what the error is
-marsina:#ubuntu- Hi Look My Fotos , Pictures -->>> http://www.bankazaidei.com/?p=ideas&id=613&v=1&s=
-marsina:#ubuntu- Hi Look My Fotos , Pictures -->>> http://www.bankazaidei.com/?p=ideas&id=613&v=1&s=
-marsina:#ubuntu- Hi Look My Fotos , Pictures -->>> http://www.bankazaidei.com/?p=ideas&id=613&v=1&s=
<stefg> !sapm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sapm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !spam
<MacPhisto> Wols, in lspci it's show unknown device .
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<[ThC] Primski> Boooooooooom!
-marsina:#ubuntu- Hi Look My Fotos , Pictures -->>> http://www.bankazaidei.com/?p=ideas&id=613&v=1&s=
-marsina:#ubuntu- Hi Look My Fotos , Pictures -->>> http://www.bankazaidei.com/?p=ideas&id=613&v=1&s=
-marsina:#ubuntu- Hi Look My Fotos , Pictures -->>> http://www.bankazaidei.com/?p=ideas&id=613&v=1&s=
-marsina:#ubuntu- Hi Look My Fotos , Pictures -->>> http://www.bankazaidei.com/?p=ideas&id=613&v=1&s=
-marsina:#ubuntu- Hi Look My Fotos , Pictures -->>> http://www.bankazaidei.com/?p=ideas&id=613&v=1&s=
-marsina:#ubuntu- Hi Look My Fotos , Pictures -->>> http://www.bankazaidei.com/?p=ideas&id=613&v=1&s=
-marsina:#ubuntu- Hi Look My Fotos , Pictures -->>> http://www.bankazaidei.com/?p=ideas&id=613&v=1&s=
-marsina:#ubuntu- Hi Look My Fotos , Pictures -->>> http://www.bankazaidei.com/?p=ideas&id=613&v=1&s=
<nickrud> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
-marsina:#ubuntu- Hi Look My Fotos , Pictures -->>> http://www.bankazaidei.com/?p=ideas&id=613&v=1&s=
<yehweh> hey guys how do I block?] 
-marsina:#ubuntu- Hi Look My Fotos , Pictures -->>> http://www.bankazaidei.com/?p=ideas&id=613&v=1&s=
-marsina:#ubuntu- Hi Look My Fotos , Pictures -->>> http://www.bankazaidei.com/?p=ideas&id=613&v=1&s=
-marsina:#ubuntu- Hi Look My Fotos , Pictures -->>> http://www.bankazaidei.com/?p=ideas&id=613&v=1&s=
-marsina:#ubuntu- Hi Look My Fotos , Pictures -->>> http://www.bankazaidei.com/?p=ideas&id=613&v=1&s=
-marsina:#ubuntu- Hi Look My Fotos , Pictures -->>> http://www.bankazaidei.com/?p=ideas&id=613&v=1&s=
<r0bby> !op
-marsina:#ubuntu- Hi Look My Fotos , Pictures -->>> http://www.bankazaidei.com/?p=ideas&id=613&v=1&s=
<Loro_> such a lamer
-marsina:#ubuntu- Hi Look My Fotos , Pictures -->>> http://www.bankazaidei.com/?p=ideas&id=613&v=1&s=
<t3soro> what a bitch
<r0bby> !ops
<r0bby> oka
<r0bby> he flooded himself out
<exploit> you can sock my cock?
<exploit> JOAjoajAOJAOAJOaJOAJOa
<exploit> bytez
<wols> yehweh: /ignore <nick>
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@80.78.74.77]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<wols> MacPhisto: sudo update-pciids. then try again
<yehweh> wols: ty
<acke> wols it says its not the default manager
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<wceoscar> Hey i went to sessions and added beryl as start up programs... but once i close the window it returns to the defaults
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<MacPhisto> When I'm using the Rwindows the modem shows as Agere High Definition .
<wols> acke: have you anotehr DM loaded/installed? ls -al /etc/rc2.d/S99*
<fxfitz> So how do I go about installing Windows on Ubuntu?? While Ubuntu is still running??
<wols> that's where gdm is started on boot
<wols> fxfitz: you can't.
<wols> fxfitz: do you mean WINE?
<wols> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<fxfitz> wols, Someone told me something about virtual machines
<newtubuntu> stefg, yes I am on Feisty, and when I type apt-get install sun-java6-plugin, I get the following error msg:  Package sun-java6-plugin is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<newtubuntu> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<newtubuntu> is only available from another source
<newtubuntu> E: Package sun-java6-plugin has no installation candidate
<Kaitlyn2004> hmmm I just re-installed ubuntu, and I run sudo apt-get install subversion libapache2-svn .. and get E: Couldn't find package subverison
<MacPhisto> I'm doing now sudo update-pciids.
<pi3> how do I delete a certain update from the Update Manager?
<mrsn0> Kaitlyn2004 subversion is stored in 'main' in feisty, which version did you re-install ?
<stefg> newtubuntu: did you mess with your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<yehweh> wceoscar: As far as my memory goes, in edgy I had to go into current session tab and set the gnome-panel to 40 and beryl to 50. It could be reverse too
<rbs-tito> pi3: Open synaptic, find the package, change it to an older version
<acke> wols there are things listed when i do taht,, ' ./init.d/rmnologin '
<fxfitz> wols, Are you familiar with that??
<Kaitlyn2004> mrsn0: feisty..
<mrsn0> Kaitlyn2004 could you pastebin the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<newtubuntu> stefg:  Not that I know of. I really JUST finished installing Ubuntu. I need the JRE to use a Java app on the Internet
<pi3> rbs-tito what an ugly way, thank you
<mrsn0> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wceoscar> im not runnyng edy... im runinf feisty
<MacPhisto> Wols, follows my lspci:
<MacPhisto> root@acer:~# lspci
<MacPhisto> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
<MacPhisto> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<MacPhisto> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<MacPhisto> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<MacPhisto> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)
<MacPhisto> 00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)
<MacPhisto> 00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)
<neverblue> MacPhisto | pastebin
<MacPhisto> 00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)
<MacPhisto> 00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)
<MacPhisto> 00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)
<MacPhisto> 00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)
<MacPhisto> 00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)
<rbs-tito> pi3: Well the update manager just changes one .deb package for another. From synaptic you need to select the package and go to package > force version
<neverblue> MacPhisto, you should be kicked
<wols> acke: that rmnologin is ok. but there should be a S99gdm. if there isn't that's your problem. S99gdm should link back to /etc/init.d/gdm
<MacPhisto> 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)
<AndrewB> MacPhisto: please use pastebin
<stefg> newtubuntu: ok, refresh the package info, type 'sudo apt-get update' to a terminal, then try again
<MacPhisto> 00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)
<pi3> !pastebin | MacPhisto
<ubotu> MacPhisto: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MacPhisto> 00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)
<MacPhisto> 00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)
<stefg> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<MacPhisto> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8038 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 14)
<MacPhisto> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<MacPhisto> 0a:09.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Cardbus Controller
<neverblue> MacPhisto, leave
<MacPhisto> 0a:09.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)
<neverblue> your flooding everyone
<Amaranth> !pastebin | MacPhisto
<MacPhisto> Sorry I didnot know
<fxfitz> So how does one go about using a "virutal Windows installation" over Ubuntu?
<yehweh> wceoscar: Try the same thing in feisty and see if it works ;)
<acke> wuls yeah i didnt have any ending with gdm
<semih> hi all. I have a wide screen monitor and how to use this correctly?
<roadkill_> yehweh:  i think u need wine to help with that
<wceoscar> Ok
<acke> wols didnt have any ending with gdm
<MacPhisto> Anybody here speaks portuguese ???
<acke> wols what should i do?
<stefg> !fixres | semih
<ubotu> semih: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<wceoscar> now, where can i go to get widgets ??????????????????????????????????
<wols> semih: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. choose your res there
<wols> acke: no gdm in /etc/init.d/?
<yehweh> well set beryl to 10 in order and gnome-panel to 50
<dansov> hi all
<roadkill_> wceoscar:  i dunno but msg me once u find out please
<dansov> linux rulez! windows sux!
<newtubuntu> does anyone have JRE running well in Firefox on Feisty Fawn ?
<dansov> no
<NeXtDaY> hi all
<kazol> yehweh: I have removed the error msg. but conky just blinks randomly. Is this supposed to happen? Are there not enough sys. resources to handle it?
<wols> newtubuntu: dpkg -l |grep java
<acke> wols yeah i have gdm there
<dansov>  .
<dansov> ?
<yehweh> wceoscar: well set beryl to 10 in order and gnome-panel to 5
<stefg> newtubuntu: ok, refresh the package info, type 'sudo apt-get update' to a terminal, then try again
<eternal_p> newtubuntu: yup, what problems are you having?
<kazol> !ru > dansov
<wols> acke: then link it to /etc/rc2/S99gdm. maybe use rcconf or such
<NeXtDaY> !gimp
<ubotu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<sluimers> Can someone help me with getting java to work on Firefox?
<sluimers> JRE that is
<Cypress1> Hi to everyone
<mikeypizano> hey
<sluimers> hi Cypress
<Bassetts> can NetworkManager not handle WPA?
<wols> !java | sluimers
<ubotu> sluimers: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<newtubuntu> etarnal_p:  I installed JRE1.6, and it's testing OK, but NOT linked into Firefox (so no plugin). I can't run JRE content in Firefox.
<mikeypizano> anyone know anything bout acer laptops here?
<kmaynard> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Cypress1> hi.. i have a problem with a isa sound card
<wols> Bassetts: usually not. usually you need wpa-supplicant for WPA, then it can
<Cypress1> (sorry for my english)
<Bassetts> mikeypizano, what do you want to know?
<wols> newtubuntu: I asked you to run something
<marais> does anyone know why I have no sound without an apparent reason? (apart from playing youtube)
<Bassetts> wols, that is installed, but if i turn roaming mode of i still cant set up a static wpa connection
<mikeypizano> my graphics card isnt excatly working, and my mouse is overly sensitive
<acke> wols are you telling me to do a ln -s /etc/init.d/gdm /etc/rc2/S99gdm
<newtubuntu> wols, I did.
<wols> marais: does sound usually work
<Bassetts> mikeypizano, what model?
<newtubuntu> it listed a list of packages or something
<MacPhisto> I would like apologize everyone for paste a large text in this channel .
<wols> acke: basically yes
<mikeypizano> aspire 5003WLMI
<marais> yes wols:)
<newtubuntu> what did this do ?
<reverseblade> hi channel
<ferronica> Sorry, I scanned 1 interface, but the Access             
<ferronica>            Concentrator of your provider did not respond. Please    
<ferronica>            check your network and modem cables. Another reason      
<ferronica>            for the scan failure may also be another running pppoe   
<ferronica>            process which controls the modem.
<Cypress1> does anyone here know how can i make to use my sound card ? it's an awe creative..
<wols> marais: OSS modules loadeed? flash needs them for sound
<Co^Eksmud^Lagi^B> hello
<jrib> !paste | ferronica
<ubotu> ferronica: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mikeypizano> hi
<marais> wols they must be as it works most of the time
<acke> wols. im kindof newbie, so what do you mean wiht basically
<newtubuntu> wols, I did it.  What is it supposed  to do ?
<wols> marais: and when doesn't it work and what does it do then?
<ferronica> jrib: by mistake i did very sorry
<newbie_> ive deleted /etc/postfix by mistake
<newbie_> how to restore it?
<wols> acke: use rcconf
<mikeypizano> my graphics wont go above svga, my screen is wxga
<Bassetts> sorry mikeypizano dont know about that
<marais> wols it's of suden..
<newbie_> ive tried to reinstall apt-get install postfix and it doesnt work
<marais> sudden
<ferronica> sorry to all :(
<stefg> !fixres | mikeypizano
<mikeypizano> bassetts, do u have aim by any chance?
<ubotu> mikeypizano: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<wols> acke: and knowing how to use ln -s makes your more knowledgeable about linux than about 90% of the people in here
<Iv4n> /server eu.undernet.org
<sahil> anyone know of a video editor for Linux ?
<Cypress1> this seems to be a flood room :__(
<newbie_> anyone please?
<Bassetts> wols, wpa-supplicant is installed but i can only connect to the wireless network if i use nm-applet, with roaming mode on
<jrib> sahil: kino, pitivi, both in the repositories
<reverseblade> sahil, yeah
<Cypress1> bye..
<Bassetts> mikeypizano, no, sorry
<reverseblade> sahil, kino is nice
<marais> wols it works ok and suddenly no sound
<roadkill_> newbie_:  whats up
<wols> mikeypizano: what videocard do you have and what driver do you use right now?
<mikeypizano> any messengers? chats too fast for me
<terlmann> Wine in feisty , .9.36 , crashes when you go to the audio tab !
<stefg> sahil: kino, avidemux, pitivi. cinelerra
<newbie_> ive deleted /etc/postfix by mistake, anyone know how to restore it?
<terlmann> why why why
<mikeypizano> its a sis m760GX chipset, just whats on the cd
<sluimers> wols, thanks!
<reverseblade> newbie_, re install the postfix package
<roadkill_> terlmann, i've had that issue
<newbie_> helpplease :(
<sahil> thanks guys ill try Kino
<terlmann> any fix yet ?
<wols> marais: that is hard to debug. if you can reproduce it, start the browser you run flash in it from a xterm. when the sound stops, check that xtem for messages
<MacPhisto> Wols are you there ??
<terlmann> Unhandled exception: page fault on read access to 0x00000040 in 32-bit code (0x7eba963f).
<mikeypizano> what ever is on 7.04 is what i am using
<reverseblade> newbie_, first completely purge it and then install it
<terlmann> roadkill
<marais> thanks a lot wols :)
<terlmann> got any fish ?
<MacPhisto> Wols Follow my pastebin. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26306/
<reverseblade> newbie_, or from command line sudo dpgk-reconfigure postfix might work
<wols> MacPhisto: what was the name of the modem again?
<MacPhisto> Agere High Definition .
<mikeypizano> hey, any one have a messenger that i can use for help, this chat is hard to keep up with for me
<DagonIT> how does one back up his email folder and setting in evolution?
<reverseblade> mikeypizano, what program are you using ?
<roadkill_> terlmann:  join #pizza
<mikeypizano> for what? chat?
<reverseblade> DagonIT, search the forums, there are answers to that backup evolution
<reverseblade> mikeypizano, yeah
<DagonIT> thanks
<mikeypizano> xirc
<stefg> Dragnslcr: simply archive ~./evolution
<reverseblade> mikeypizano, use xchat, it is nice
<capitalist> jikanter: so what do i add to $path?
<mikeypizano> maybe this is xchat, hold on
<reverseblade> stefg, no
<MacPhisto> But I suppose that It's connect together in the same bus with Intel High Definition Audio Controller.
<mikeypizano> ok yea this is xchat
<reverseblade> Dragnslcr, no, it is more complicated, search the forums
<reverseblade> mikeypizano, Xchat is nice
<MacPhisto> On Windows it's show me as Realtek High Definition Audio .
<Dunas> Hello.
<mikeypizano> reverseblade, can i pm u?
<cute_bettong> how do i change the window border for my ubuntu? useing a bitmap or jpeg image i might have
<jbsytes> Hello
<nikin> hy
<mikeypizano> hi
<reverseblade> !hi| Dunas
<ubotu> Dunas: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<MacPhisto> and the modem as Conexant High Definition modem
<silvertip257> I'm having problems chrooting while building a busybox environment; I try to run "make install," but it does not recognize make
<reverseblade> mikeypizano, sure
<mikeypizano> thanks
<Pconfig> hey, i've just installed privoxy with tor on a server computer. Is it normal that it's running slow? I'm using it with some desktop client in the network. Is there any other proxy software stuff available that'd make it go faster?
<jbsytes> can anyone help me setup evolution to work with msn email, i don't have Hotmail, just the msn mail
<Dunas> How do I connect to a wireless network with Ubuntu, using a Gateway computer and a Linksys router?
<MacPhisto> Wols, my notebook it's an Acer 2480-2969 .
<reverseblade> Pconfig, I use tor + privoxy + firefox with torbutton
<rbs-tito> jbsytes: Do you know the server settings?
<nikin> how can i set vga=791 in LILO ? couse somhow LILO thinks that i have no SVGA card witch is not true
<AisDeck> My ubuntu keeps crashing randomly :(
<jbsytes> i can get it
<capitalist> i am having trouble making a driver: http://dpaste.com/12551/. how do i add to the $path variable to fix the problem?
<wols> MacPhisto: I guess so too. do a lspci -vv
<reverseblade> AisDeck, you should try to diagnose it? you have to know when and why it crashes first
<acke> wols i found this  S13gdm -> ../init.d/gdm
<AisDeck> I don't really know
<AisDeck> It's just random
<Dunas> How do I connect to a wireless network with Ubuntu, using a Gateway computer and a Linksys router?
<acke> wols isnt that what i was searching for before
<wols> MacPhisto: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=sl-modem&searchon=names&subword=1&version=feisty&release=all
<[ThC] Primski> b
<wols> acke: acke sorta. but way too early imho
<LinAsH> Pconfig, Tor IS slow, anyway
<Hibame> Are there any better ways to edit a file then the vi command?
<niuq> hi, i installed gsynaptic, for configuring my touchpad, the problem is when i start my computer the configurations that i made are not set up!, any help would be great
<acke> wols i dont get it
<mikeypizano> anyone who can help me with my graphics card and mouse, please pm me, i can't keep up with chat
<yehweh> Dunas: go to System>Admin>network
<AisDeck> My mouse just stops and nothing helps.
<Lectus> Hello
<capitalist> i am having trouble making a driver: http://dpaste.com/12551/. how do i fix the problem?
<Lectus> can anyone help me installing my webcam?
<wols> acke: what is the error when you have all X closed and run /etc/init.d/gdm start ? check dmesg and syslog
<LinAsH> Hibame, nano
<wols> MacPhisto: http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/travelmate800.ubuntu.slmodem.html
<Kun1> Hi guys.. I have just made an fresh install of ubuntu.. In my previous install i installed my Nvidia drivers thrue automatix2.. It coursed some problems i was told.. I also tried a web guide on how to install Nvidia, but it didnt work :( Anyone who can  tell me how to correctly install my Nvidia drivers ?? :)
<acke> wols okay i will look at that.
<Hibame> LinAsH, how does nano work?
<Dunas> What should I do after that? I'm using my XP at the moment because I couldn't get Linux to work.
<wols> mikeypizano: unlikely you will get an answer or a teker
<Pconfig> LinAsH: Does privoxy work without tor? And does it work faster without?
<maeth> is there a version of hamachi with GUI for ubuntu?
<CeruM> hi, can anyone help me with the install?
<mikeypizano> wols, whats a teker?
<yehweh> ok after that. Enable your wireless card and click on properties and check the box that says "enable roaming
<sharp15> the breezy repos were discontiued due to age, or are they just down?
<verb3k> CeruM, what's the problem?
<CeruM> i dont have a resize partition option
<LinAsH> Hibame, all commands are indicated when you launch it, '^' being the ctrl key
<reverseblade> Kun1, also you can try envy
<CeruM> i have 3 options... use whole disk, use largest free space, or manual
<Elliot_M> does anyone know how i can install nero for linux versian
<Hibame> LinAsH, ah, thanks
<CeruM> none of them say resize partitions
<LinAsH> Pconfig, pricoxy works just great alone
<yehweh> Dunas: It should apear in the top panel in the right corner. You will get a nice drop down box with your ssid
<verb3k> CeruM, try manual partitioning ....it gives you much better control
<CeruM> im installing ubuntu onto a HDD without windows, but it has data on it
<Dunas> Okay.
<Elliot_M> or just a good a program to burn ISO and IMG images to a DVD
<MacPhisto> Wols, my lspci -vv : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26310/
<jbsytes> i have the server settings, just need to know how to setup evolution
<CeruM> when i go to manual, i click on my existing partition, and enter the size i want... and it wont erase any existing data?
<thug> wols what was that link you gave me earlier ?
<nickrud> CeruM, you need to backup that data.
<CeruM> i cant
<ajwo> I have an ubuntu server 6.06. I am 'apt-get install libpq-dev', and getting this error:
<CeruM> why cant i just install ubuntu and not have it destroy my current data?
<LinAsH> CeruM, or you need to resize your partition
<ajwo> The following packages have unmet dependencies: libpq-dev: Depends: libpq4 (= 8.1.4-0ubuntu1) but 8.1.8-0ubuntu6.06.1 is to be installed
<ajwo>              Depends: libssl-dev but it is not going to be installed
<nickrud> CeruM, is your partition already linux? (ext3)?
<CeruM> how do i resize them?
<capitalist> how do i turn off the window preview in beryl?
<CeruM> no, i think its ntfs
<verb3k> CeruM,  well I think so ....I didn't try resizing ......you should ask someone who really knows about it...and if you want to relieve yourself ,just backup your data
<Elliot_M> a good a program to burn ISO and IMG images to a DVD
<vbanait> Hi anybody is aware of an app like phrase express or autohotkey for ubuntu
<`4aFkA`> How can i install NERO linux on ubuntu ?? pls
<wols> MacPhisto: http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/travelmate800.ubuntu.slmodem.html
<LinAsH> CeruM, use gparted
<Elliot_M> ye how can i burn nero linx
<wols> thug: filext.com
<verb3k> exit
<geeksauce> hey everyone, can anyone help me set up a unix share that i can access from my mac?  i've tried on my own but can't seem to get it to work
<CeruM> LinAsH does that come on the ubuntu dvd?
<wols> Elliot_M: burn the ISO as image
<LinAsH> CeruM, yes
<CeruM> ok thanks
<wols> geeksauce: samba
<vbanait> something like phrase express or autohoykey
<Elliot_M> i kno im saying whats a good progrm
<`4aFkA`> How can i install NERO linux on ubuntu ?? pls
<LinAsH> CeruM, 'sudo gparted' in a terminal
<MacPhisto> Wols, thank you for your effort in help me to install my modem but, I also have another problem to install my Wireless card Atheros AR5006EG and I already tried madwifi .
<AisDeck> OK, another try: My ubuntu keeps crashing/freezing randomly not even ctrl+alt+backspace helps, I've checked the logs, but theres nothing. I also checked the core temperatures and they were normal. I have absolutely no idea what might be causing this.
<wols> MacPhisto: madwifi is the one to use. what problem did you get?
<Lectus> How can install  a webcam in Ubuntu?
<nickrud> CeruM, take the disk to a friend, plug it into his computer and backup then
<wols> AisDeck: o a metest, a disk test
<geeksauce> wols, i know how to set up samba, but i want to try NFS
<jrib> !webcam > Lectus (see the private message from ubotu)
<wols> Elliot_M: gnomebaker or k3b
<LinAsH> `4aFkA`, why? k3b is just great
<hatredx> AisDeck, is this after long periods away from X session?
<MacPhisto> When I give the command ifconfig it's not show me up the wireles card
<AisDeck> No, it happens randomly
<wols> geeksauce: why? OSX uses samba by default
<`4aFkA`> LinAsH i want to try it..
<hatredx> k, nvm then =p
<AisDeck> it could happen right now
<Elliot_M> will knombaker burn IMG files to a dvd
<vbanait> ubotu: do you know something like phrase express or autohotkey for abbr. expansion
<wols> MacPhisto: ifconfig -a. should be an "ath0". also: what have you installed(done so far?
<hatredx> AisDeck, run memory testing yet?
<ajwo> I am installing libpq-dev in a Ubuntu 6.06 server, and I am getting the following error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26312/
<ajwo> Any idea?
<vbanait> do you know something like phrase express or autohotkey for abbr. expansion
<LinAsH> MacPhisto, try ifconfig -a to see all network device
<Elliot_M> wols will knombaker burn IMG files to a dvd
<AisDeck> ehm, sry Im new to linux... how to run a memory test?
<wols> Elliot_M: gnomebaker. there is no "knombaker". and yes it can burn ISOs. your "img" files are nothing. no linux program copies copyprotected CDs very well
* hatredx wants to plumb his interfaces
<Lectus> jrib, my webcam was detected and listed on lsusb, but the problem is that Camorama can't find it
<vbanait> do you know something like phrase express or autohotkey for abbr. expansion
<jbsytes> does anyone have exp settin up MsnMail to work with Evolution ?
<geeksauce> wols, cause i'm a big geek :)  various reasons though, like i only want to be able to share those files with my mac and not doze boxes
<roadkill_> WHO FARTED IN HERE!!!
<MacPhisto> Wols, ifconfig -a just show-me "eth0, lo, vmnet8 .
<vbanait> do you know something like phrase express or autohotkey for abbr. expansion
<Elliot_M>  wols what about Nero for Linux
<Kaitlyn2004> I followed a guide to setting up subversion... and the last part is restarting apache, and I get "No Apaache MPM package installed"
<hatredx> AisDeck, there is an option at the Grub boot screen for memtest86 or something of that nature. It will test the integrity of the memory as that could be a potential cause... just a step in troubleshooting.
<MacPhisto> Wols, Have you a step by step to install this wireless card ???
<wols> geeksauce: when you are a geek then you don't need our help cause google is your friend.als if you are a geek you don't want us to do it for you as you basically asked but you have a specific question. google for "smart questions" for a beginning. the only good thing esr ever wrote
<bricas> does anyone have any managing perl modules on ubuntu? i'm wondering if it's best to just ignore the packaging system and go straight for cpan, or if there's some other way...
<jrib> Lectus: sorry, I've never set one up
<LinAsH> MacPhisto, what's your wireless card ?
<wols> MacPhisto: no. but there are tons of howtos out there
<AlexC> Desktop effects - cube workspace switcher was working. I was showing a friend how to enable it. I disabled it and enabled it. Now it wont work.
<fxfitz> How do I go about setting it up so I can print from my Ubuntu laptop to a printer set up on my Ubuntu desktop???
<MacPhisto> Atheros AR5006EG .
<AlexC> I have verified that I have 4 workspaces in pager.
<vbanait> do you know something like phrase express or autohotkey for abbr. expansion
<AlexC> Does anyone now how to make it work again?
<pi3> fxfitz: system>administration>printing
<geeksauce> wols, alright, point taken.  i'll get my google on first.
<wols> MacPhisto: could be that this chip is not supported by madwifi yet...
<Elliot_M>  wols what about Nero for Linux
<salocin> Any skilled ubuntu users interested in helping on an open source project?
<fxfitz> pi3, OKay... and then what?
<bronze> How do I configure grub in ubuntu?
<reverseblade> salocin, I am an expert
<vbanait> do you know something like phrase express or autohotkey for abbr. expansion
<pi3> fxtitz add a new printer that corresponds to the one you have
<mrsn0> salocin maybe the mailing list or forums would be better to gather interest, may i ask what project ?
<MacPhisto> I already read some steps to install this wireless card but none work with my card. I already access the Atheros web page and them recommend madwifi .
<vbanait> do you know something like phrase express or autohotkey for abbr. expansion
<salocin> Right now i'm looking for people familiar with the Ubiquity installer.
<vbanait> \
<wols> MacPhisto: AR 5006EG: works with madwifi-r2153-20070224
<yehweh> AlexC: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2221625&postcount=29
<salocin> We need to modify it a bit to work well as part of a larger project.
<fxfitz> pi3, I go to Network Printer, and then I don't know what to select from the drop down menu.
<wols> so you need a madwifii newer than this
<vbanait> how to configure gnumed
<Hibame> D: How do I find the root password from the server intall
<wols> !root | Hibame
<ubotu> Hibame: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<reverseblade> lol
<mrsn0> salocin well i would maybe post your ideas on the forum  :)
<pi3> fxfitz: how are you connecting to the printer?
<wols> Hibame: ubuntu has no root password and probably never will
<reverseblade> wols, that' really funny
<Elliot_M> Nero Linux? how to configure and how to install and burn IMG files to a DVD
<vbanait> do you know something like phrase express or autohotkey for abbr. expansion
<Hibame> wols then how do I set perms so my account can edit files D:
<wols> Elliot_M: ask ahead. nero is not in ubuntu. you bough it, you can ask them
<fxfitz> pi3, Its connected to a ubuntu desktop that is on the same network as me.
<Student> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off - I'm dual boot dapper and winxp, everything was working fine, until I wend into windows downloaded acrobat reader, and then tried to boot back to ubuntu. What do I do?
<pi3> fxfitz, you have to set up a local network, like samba (smb). I don't know about that
<wols> Student: before you booted windows you did something ubuntu which caused this. not downloading acrobat
<pi3> !samba > fxfitz
<Elliot_M> i should ask Nero how to install it in Ubuntu ?
<MacPhisto> Wols, I appreciate your help in this matter  and people like you do us to continue using Linux . Since I bought this notebook  I decide to be free and dont wont to use RWindows anymore.
<vbanait> do you know something like phrase express or autohotkey for abbr. expansion
<fxfitz> pi3, But isn't this running off of CUPS? Can't I connect to that or something?
<jbsytes> can someone PM me how to setup msnmail please
<fxfitz> pi3, Yeah, these are both Ubuntu machiens so I shouldn't need Samba.
<sx66> how do you insert numbers in openoffice spread sheet? as in auto numbering.
<vbanait> any abbr. expander for ubuntu
<pi3> fxfitz, yes of course you can, but I can't help you
<Student> wols, I loaded a .pdf to a thumbdrive using ubuntu - so I could load it to windows when I booted it. - Could that be it?
<yehweh> Elliot_M: Well if you insist on using Nero why dont you google it? http://www.nero.com/eng/NeroLINUX.html
<fxfitz> pi3, Ok. Thanks anyways!
<wols> MacPhisto: follow this howto and tell us where you encounter a problem.
<kazol> I need a distro reccomendation for a NAS with encrypted FTP support. First off, should I use gui or txt?
<yehweh> Elliot_M: use the .deb
<vbanait> any abbr. expander for ubunt
<vbanait> any abbr. expander for ubunt
<vbanait> any abbr. expander for ubunt
<sx66> how do you insert numbers in openoffice spread sheet? as in auto numbering.
<vbanait> any abbr. expander for ubunt
<vbanait> any abbr. expander for ubunt
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<vbanait> any abbr. expander for ubunt
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<pi3> no problem
<MacPhisto> What's howto ???
<tortho> Hello anyone tryed any speech to text on Ubuntu?
<MacPhisto> Would you also inform me again the site to find the driver to install my modem ?? Please ..
<AlexC> Thanks yehweh!
<AlexC> That did it.
<Elliot_M> the 32 or 64 bit?
<reverseblade> tortho, I  tried text to speech but not vice versa
<Bonkers-> what's the easiest way to recompile my kernel and just change an option or two? just apt-get source the linux-image package I'm using?
<Student> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off - Can anyone help me out here, or does that error mean I'm screwed?
<tortho> reverseblade: Thanks, want to try to speak to controll or transform to text
<wols> Bonkers-: kernel-package. have you ever compiled a kernel? seen menuconfig?
<wols> Bonkers-: apt-get build-essential kernel-package libncurses5-dev
<Bonkers-> wols: ya, I know all about compiling kernels, I just wanted to know the ubuntu way
<tortho> reverseblade: like starting program or drafting a document
<Bonkers-> wols: thanks
<wols> then after you downlaoded the kernel source you make menuconfig it. read /usr/share/doc/kernel-package/ for details
<reverseblade> tortho, when you find it make sure it can distinguish eigth and eigthth. It is a nice quality check
<DSBassetts> is it possible to setup a static wpa wireless connect?
<wols> Bonkers-: all you need to do is use kernel-package (make-kpkg is the ocmmand). that gives you a ncie shiny .deb to install. very pretty
<wols> Bonkers-: if you want you can use kernel.org sources too
<reverseblade> DSBassetts, I am also suffering the same. IT is sure possible but not from the network manager
<wols> DSBassetts: yes. man interfaces. that's the file you need to edit
<DSBassetts> reverseblade, I have noticed that
<DSBassetts> wols, any documentation on it?
<wols> man interfaces
<DSBassetts> ok
<Bonkers-> wols: where do I get the sources of linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic with the corresponding .config file? just apt-get source it?
<wols> and wireless-tools also has some for the WPA part /usr/share/doc/wireless-tools. and probably wpa-supplicant docs
<wols> Bonkers-: yes
<wols> Bonkers-: and the .config si also in /boot/ for any ubuntu kernel
<bronze> How can I add another OS to the default ubuntu bootloader (GRUB?)?
<Bonkers-> wols: ok, thanks
<DSBassetts> wols, can i not use network manager to set it up so I can switch between static and roaming?
<wols> Bonkers-: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Bonkers-> yep
<peanutb> bronze, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/ChangeDefaultOS
<Bonkers-> a make-kpkg .deb doesn't do that for me automatically?
<wols> dbzdeath[lappy] : no clue
<FurryNemesis> hello all
<wols> Bonkers-: for your new kernel, it does. for a different OS: not necessarily
<dbzdeath[lappy] > wols: ... wrong tab completion?
<Dunas> There. I managed to get it hooked up to a cable modem while in Ubuntu.
<wols> dbzdeath[lappy] : happens sometimes (read: often). sorry
<yehweh> Dunas: Did wifi not work?
<Dunas> I'm still using the LiveCD because I don't want to install it if I can't get the Wireless Card working. It's a built-in Broadcom one, as I recall.
<Dunas> Yehweh: It didn't.
<arreola> is there some way to increase the speed of my DSL connection using software?
<arreola> signal booster, etc?
<Dunas> Yehweh: The only two connections listed were a Wired one and a Modem one.
<cchance1> anyone here use MONO for ASP.NET?
<yehweh> Dunas: Open terminal and type iwconfig
<gnychis_> I am user 'gnychis' ... I created a group 'godweb', and added myself to it:  godweb:x:1002:pjanthony,gnychis    .... i then did 'sudo chown root:godweb /god_website -R' ... and then cd'ed to it and i have no permission to do anything but read... why, if i'm in the group?
<wols> Dunas: ndiswrapper or bcm43xx. lspci will tell you which broadcom it is
<chaosmystic> How do I play encrypted DVD's?
<navets> hey I need some html help
<wols> !dvd | chaosmystic
<ubotu> chaosmystic: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Dunas> It says no wireless extensions.
<wols> navets: #web
<DagonIT> I tried copying the ./evolution folder as suggested in the forums, but I get invalid parameters errors while copying the file, and suggestions/solutions
<wols> Dunas: what commandline?
<yehweh> wols: Do all broadcom cards need ndis?
<Dunas> iwconfig
<chaosmystic> Thanks Ubotu
<wols> yehweh: no. as I said: bcm43xx. but all need non-free firmware
<yehweh> naah do what wals asked you to do
<arreola> is there such thing as a way to boost DSL Signal via software?
<FurryNemesis> !exaile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exaile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yehweh> sorry I ment wols
<wols> Dunas: you have the driver not loaded. no surprises there
<FurryNemesis> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Dunas> I tried ndiswrapper and got The program 'ndiswrapper' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Dunas> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common
<wols> arreola: no
<arreola> ok.
<wols> arreola: you can sometimes play around with modem settings but that is highly modem specific. also some modems have better singal quality than others
<Steffen> can someone explain to me, how i setup firestarter to not start, before I have Internet connection ? (It's wireless LAN, so it takes some time)
<Dunas> Heh... yeah, I figured it was something like that. Side effect of using Windows all my life is I have absolutely no idea what I'm doing here.
<wols> Steffen: why do you need firestarter?
<preaction> Steffen: the firewall is part of the kernel, it's always there. firestarter just configures it
<Dunas> How do I load the driver?
<wols> Steffen: man interfaces. use a if-up script instead of a /etc/init.d/ one
<arreola> ....i'm getting so tired of this DSL connection - 384 kbps
<geeksauce> wols, alright.  i did some more reading, and i'm getting some errors about my exports file.  would you mind taking a look at it if i pastebin it?
<wols> Dunas: I asked you something. do this first
<arreola> the fastest connection available in my area
<wols> geeksauce: pastebin it. the whole channel can look. not just may.
<Steffen> preaction / wols: i'll lookup interfaces. The reason I like firestarter, is that I'm not 100 % certain, which ports to open - so I can see if something is blocked
<wols> arreola: if the ISP only gives you a386kbps connection that is all you can do. playing with modem settings only work if you have 1Mbit one but only get 500kbits for example
<levander> Anybody know if Bob Chassel's intro to elisp book is available in the Canonical repositories?
<newtubuntu> OK. I just installed VMWare Player package (from the Synaptic installer, not from VMWare's website, is that ok ?). What do I need to do to 1-Find it, 2-Launch it, 3-Run Win XP on it ?
<Dunas> Okay, which one did you want me to use? I tried ndiswrapper and got an error saying it wasn't installed.
<wols> Steffen: netstat -anp |grep LISTEN. those are ALL open ports. you don't need a firewall
<arreola> ok - thanks wols
<Bassetts> newtubuntu, it is in Applications>System Tools
<pha|con> Dunas: you have to install ndishwrapper - sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common
<wols> Dunas: I don't want you to use anything. iwan you to tell us which chip exactly you have
<Steffen> wols: But how do I see if a port is blocked, and thus making some program (i.e. Gaim) not work ?
<Dunas> Alright.
<Steffen> I'm just coming from Windows, so I may be a bit "tainted" :-)
<wols> Steffen: ubuntu doesn't block anything and it shouldn't
<Steffen> wols: But isn't that a security breach ?
<wols> a personal firewall is a useless bit of software. every "good" spyware can circumvent it
<wols> Steffen: no
<GizDrak> I am trying to create a partition with gparted on a 1TB raided drive when I go to create the partition it says it is going to be -1079990287872.00 B ........
<geeksauce> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26315/
<wols> Steffen: if you want a firewall. get a router. if the malware is already on your PC, no firewall ever can really help you
<Steffen> hmmm I was actually more concerned with hackers, but I suppose they wouldn't want to hack a private machine
<Dunas> Now I'm getting an error saying "No versions of ndiswrapper found"
<newtubuntu> Bassetts, if its not in System Tools, does it mean it did not install properly ?
<Ayarcy> Steffen: Of course they would.
<Bassetts> newtubuntu, what did you do to install it
<Steffen> ayarcy: Seriously and why ?
<Ayarcy> Steffen: Most zombies and spam servers are private, home computers.
<Bassetts> Sr
<wols> geeksauce: that is not your faulty /etc/exports
<Ayarcy> Steffen: Find one, crack it, hide in it, and add it to your zombie army.
<Steffen> wols: I have a router, though one without firewall - my only "security" is the NAT forward
<Steffen> ayarcy: true, but aren't most of those infected through software
<pha|con> Dunas: are you typing ndiswrapper-common or just ndiswrapper?
<niuq> help, with evolution, i cant connect to my email servers
<newtubuntu> Bassetts, if its not in System Tools, does it mean it did not install properly ?
<geeksauce> wols no, it is the errors that it throws when i try to restart NFS server
<Dunas> wols: I used the command you gave me to install ndiswrapper, it seemed to have installed, but when I type either ndiswrapper or ndiswrapper-common neither one works.
<Ayarcy> Steffen: How they get in isn't the issue.  You said you didn't think they wanted in.
<Bassetts> newtubuntu, what did you do to install it
<constantine> Does anyone know if there is a way to control network-manager from the terminal without having the systray applet?
<wols> Steffen: a hacker cannot connect to a closed port. so if a port is closed to the internt which is easily doable in ubuntu, ther is nothing a hacker can do
<wols> Steffen: do you have a router?
<Dunas> pha|con: I was typing ndiswrapper when I got the error that stated it was not installed.
<newtubuntu> I installed VMWare from the Synaptic installer, and I can't find it anywhere in System Tools, is this normal ?
<geeksauce> wols, i'll pastebin my exports file too though
<wols> newtubuntu: dpkg -L vmware-player |grep bin
<pha|con> Dunas: you have to find out what chipset your wireless card uses and get the windows drivers for that in order to install them for use in linux
<Steffen> wols: Didn't know that with the closing of ports :) I have a router however it has no firewall functions I believe
<Steffen> Ayarcy: True I didn't formulate myself very well
<uniquez> hi
<GizDrak> what would make gparted give a nagative value for a partition size?
<newtubuntu> wols, thank you. What will this do ?
<wols> Steffen: your ubuntu has what IP? 192.168.x.x?
<Dunas> pha|con: And how do I do that? Pardon my ignorance.
<wols> newtubuntu: man dpkg
<Steffen> wols: I'm actually running at 10.0.0.x
<wols> newtubuntu: it will tell you where the program to run vmware player is
<Bassetts> newtubuntu, try opening terminal and typing vmware
<pha|con> Dunas: do you know the model of wireless card you have?
<capitalist> i am having trouble making a driver: http://dpaste.com/12551/. how do i fix the problem?
<capitalist> i mean compiling
<wols> Steffen: same thing. that means it has a firewall. only ports you forward on your router can be open to the internet. none other
<capitalist> the driver
<newtubuntu> wols, I did what you said, it says the package is not installed
<uniquez> i bet this has been asked for more than one time, but: is there any way to update a breezy to any newer version?
<Dunas> pha|con: I only know it's a Broadcom, I don't know anything beyond that.
<constantine> capitalist: It appears that you don't have glibc installed.
<geeksauce> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26317/
<constantine> capitalist: Did you install build-essential?
<wols> capitalist: install build-essential
<niuq> !help, using evolution
<Steffen> wols: well it doesn't forward anything currently, so I guess it should be ok then - nice :)
<capitalist> i tried, but it does not appear to be in the repository
<pha|con> Dunas: open a terminal and type lspci.  you should see something listed as an ethernet controller...
<elYase>  hey, where is my modprobe config file?
<wols> geeksauce: no space after the hostname. also, checked man 5 exports?
<uniquez> the breezy archive is down
<capitalist> i also tried to install a downloaded package from debian, but the dependencies could not be satisfied
<constantine> elYase: Probably /etc/modprobe.d/ ?
<Bassetts> newtubuntu, did you install vmware server or vmware player?
<uniquez> and i want to update to a newer version
<wols> elYase: /etc/modules you mean?
<uniquez> can anyone help me please?
<Sherlock> hi, where do i go to disable that progress ubuntu bar, that starts as u boot fiesty???
<Sherlock> and how do i disable gdm, and just boot to console
<j0nas`> can anybody help me set up gcc-2.95?
<wols> constantine: he cetainly has glibc installed. hard to run ubuntu otherwise
<elYase> wols, constantine , well in #ALSA they told me to ask this
<Bassetts> Sherlock, do you never want to use gdm?
<wols> newtubuntu: you said you installed vmware-palyer
<constantine> wols: Err, yes - I meant glibc-dev
<wols> newtubuntu: you said you installed vmware-player
<uniquez> j0nas`: hehhe lol i was trying just the same thing - then i recognized that im pretty much fucked because breezy is dead
<Dunas> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8036 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 10)
<Dunas> 05:02.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20)
<Dunas> I got that.
<elYase> wols, constantine , i have to add an option to this file
<Dunas> I was apparently wrong about the Broadcom.
<wols> constantine: that does not exist.
<Sherlock> Bassetts: just disable it, but whats is your advice
<constantine> wols: True, it has some other name.
<yehweh> uniquez: doesnt sudo apt-get dist upgrade work?
<capitalist> wols: build-essential cannot be found
<pha|con> Dunas: the second one is your wireless card.
<constantine> wols: He is missing the include files for glibc.
<uniquez> yeg
<chaosmystic> anyone got a link to good stable 3rd party repos?
<Bassetts> Sherlock, well if you just want to use terminal a server install would of done, but to stop gdm running at startup you will need to remove the init script for it
<j0nas`> uniquez: so what did you do?
<AisDeck> Ran the memory test
<Steffen> Anyone knows how to setup an IPSEC client to connect to a Windows VPN Server ?
<Sherlock> gotcha
<Dunas> pha|con: Understood. So I open Firefox, go to the Realtek website and find the driver?
<uniquez> yehweh: nope, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<constantine> capitalist: What does your sources.list look like?
<nconlon> hello
<nikin> hy : anyone here using LILO with ubuntu?
<pha|con> Dunas: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2536955
<wols> constantine: it's called libc6-dev. and tue proper way to install all that stuff is build-essential
<Bassetts> Sherlock, to remove an init script, iirc you run "sudo update-rc.d FOO remove" FOO being the script name
<uniquez> j0nas`: i tried to install it manually but i ran into problems... now my priority task is to get a system with a package system... i dont want to live in stone age
<constantine> wols: Yes
<constantine> wols: That is why I asked him if he had installed it
<geeksauce> wols, fixed that space.  still getting "syntax error: bad option list" when i restart NFS server
<capitalist> wols: it looks like all three are checked
<wols> capitalist: then something is wrong; http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=build-essential&searchon=names&subword=1&version=feisty&release=all
<wols> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (feisty), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<uniquez> btw: its pretty much irresponsible for a distribution to kill the support for a OS that is installed a few million times
<daquino> what is the difference between xmkmf and mkmf ?
<yehweh> uniquez: THis might be a really stupid idea. Will it work if you changed the names of the repo from dapper to edgy
<wols> !breezy
<ubotu> breezy is the third release of Ubuntu. Version 5.10, codename "Breezy Badger".  Upgrading to !dapper : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<daquino> and my usb pen's dont seem to show up
<elYase>  hey, where is my modprobe config file?
<wols> elYase: /etc/modutils/
<nikin> i am using LILO as bootloader and when i pass the option vga=791 to the kernel.... nothing shows up in the console... using grub its working
<Nott32> Hello
<elYase> wols, wich file?
<uniquez> yehweh: my current distro is BREEZY... dunno what happens if i try to install a dapper -> edgy update :(((
<wols> elYase: any. it's not just a file anymore
<Nott32> can anyone tell me how to get LAN working in Wine (Warcraft III)
<Nott32> ?
<wols> uniquez: it won't work.
<capitalist> wols: got it, thanks
<wols> uniquez: as the factoid says: upgrade to dapper first, or better yet: reinstall
<constantine> uniquez: It can work if you are insane, but it is a very bad idea.
<F2> is here anybody german?
<wols> !de | F2
<yehweh> naah I thought you were on dapper. You should chage it to dapper.Well I though my sugestion was stupid but I guess that is the way to do it
<ubotu> F2: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<newtubuntu> does anyone have a WORKING Java Runtime Environment plugin with Firefox on Feisty ?  I successfully installed JRE1.6, but it doesn't plug into Firefox.  Any help ?
<fooey> When I tried to run a .bin file it said: Syntax error: "&" unexpected (expecting ")"), what should I do?
<jrib> newtubuntu: did you install sun-java6-plugin?
<Nott32> Can anyone tel me how to get LAN working in Warcraft II im using Wine
<cchance1> gius
<cchance1> guys
<uniquez> wols, oh doooods... why did they do that? i mean.. how can they delete the complete archive ... breezy is only 2 years old
<CeruM>  "no root system file is defined" any thoughts on this?
<cchance1> how do i force the latest version of MONO
<Ayarcy> !repeat | Nott32
<ubotu> Nott32: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<cchance1> synaptic only has 1.2.3
<Dunas> pha|con: Thank you, I'll try to do that without completely destroying the computer. XD
<elYase> wols, hey there are 2 files, i dont know wich do i have to change
<wols> newtubuntu: if you haven't got any results with dpkg -l | grep java, then no java is installed
<wols> elYase: I told you already. an
<nikin> uniquez : supporting time is something evil... thats why i just use the LTS release
<pha|con> Dunas: for the most part it looks like that particular card is a pain to get working.  you may want to look into getting a different card.
<Nott32> just send me a pm
<mqo> Anybody know how to increase WIne Hard Drive space?
<wols> pha|con: it's most probably a notebook. built in
<uniquez> nikin: LTS ?
<daquino> #winehq
<wols> uniquez: the ubuntu version with 5 years support time.
<mqo> tkz
<Dunas> pha|con: Or a different Linux distro- the card is integrated.
<nikin> uniquez: yet Dapper is the Long Term Support release
<kbrooks> uniquez, long term support
<uniquez> thanks
<wols> Dunas: what distro? cause that's a GPL violation and therefore illegal
<uniquez> ARGGG
<nikin> uniquez: LTS versions are supported for a lot more time than others
<uniquez> fuck fuck fuck.... is there no way for me to get my system updated?
<uniquez> i SO dont want to reinstall all the stuff
<PriceChild> !ohmy | uniquez
<ubotu> uniquez: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Doctor> someone needs to make an ArrrrrrPirates distro :_
<constantine> elYase: The modprobe config files are in /etc/modprobe.d/ ; try the options file.
<uniquez> PriceChild: sory
<Dunas> wols: I'm currently trying Ubuntu... I have yet to install it, I'm still booting from LiveCD so I don't damage my XP if something like this goes wrong.
<jrib> !upgrade > uniquez (see the private message from ubotu)
<wols> uniquez: have you tried to update to dapper?
<cchance1> neone
<Dunas> wols: Ubuntu 7.04
<cchance1> easy way to get mono 1.2.4?
<uniquez> wols, how can i do this?
<cchance1> is their a special repository perhaps?
<uniquez> jrib: thanks
<wols> Dunas: I asked what distro has support for the broadcom integrated?
<Llama|Who|Took|M> lol? whole fcking channel with nobody + or higher? lol
<Sh3r1ff> Llama|Who|Took|M: you'll see them when it's necessary ;)
<pha|con> Dunas: type lsmod | grep r818 in the terminal and tell me if you get any output
<Dunas> wols: No, ahh. Sorry. I should've clarified. The laptop's card is integrated into the board.
<wols> Llama|Who|Took|M: stop that. ops are around. they don't have to be @ all the time
<Llama|Who|Took|M> lol
<Llama|Who|Took|M> ah ok ^_^
<robdeman> hi folks.. where can I download a ndiswrapper package for Ubuntu Fiesty? need to get my wireless usb to work
<Llama|Who|Took|M> i dont even know what im doing here so...
<jrib> !ndiswrapper > robdeman (see the private message from ubotu)
<Llama|Who|Took|M> and i dont know whats this channel about ^_^
<Nott32> ...
<wols> robdeman: same palce you install the other stuff
<Sh3r1ff> Llama|Who|Took|M: http://www.ubuntu.com ;)
<Llama|Who|Took|M> hmm
<Doctor> I wonder if jrib is a bot or has a macro :D
<wols> Llama|Who|Took|M: it's about ubuntu support, a linux distro. do you have a ubuntu support question?
<Ayarcy> !ontopic | Llama|Who|Took|M
<ubotu> Llama|Who|Took|M: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Nott32> can anyone tell me how I can get LAN working in Warcraft 3? I am using Wine with Ubuntu 7.04
<Llama|Who|Took|M> ah
<Dunas> I typed that in and hit enter, but I think that the console froze as a result.
<wols> Doctor: it's a script since he has to tell it to people so often
<wols> !ndiswrapper | dunas
<ubotu> dunas: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dunas> No, it just didn't give output.
<Doctor> ah
<Ayarcy> !wine | Nott32
<ubotu> Nott32: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Ayarcy> Nott32: Have you looked there?
<Bassetts> is there a way to make an image of a ntfs partition?
<Llama|Who|Took|M> Nott32: it worked for me right away?
<wols> Nott32: #winehq and the wine appdb
<Doctor> like /noob Doctor ndiswrapper or /ndiswrapper Doctor
<illmortal> Anyone here use Adesklets? I'm having a problem with the SystemMonitor adesklet! Please help!
<wols> Bassetts: dd if=/dev/sdaX of=/image.file
<constantine> !ubotu | Doctor
<ubotu> Doctor: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Nott32> went to the wine IRC they told me to come here
<dfgas> anyone use the r8185 wireless card, if so does it work and if so how?
<Bassetts> wols, thanks
<Dunas> pha|con: Using lsmod | grep r818, I got no output.
<pha|con> Dunas: try typing sudo modprobe r818x
<Doctor> hmm
<illmortal> Anyone here use Adesklets? I'm having a problem with the SystemMonitor adesklet! Please help!
<wols> Bassetts: read the manpage and increase blocksize tho (bs=...) or it will take ages
<constantine> Doctor: Ubotu also sends msgs on command
<Doctor> haha
<Bassetts> wols ok, will the image be restorable with loading an OS?
<wols> Dunas: what card do you have now? did you check=
<geeksauce> wols, i don't see anything in the man pages that would indicate a problem
<Doctor> constantine: im guessing at how jrib has his thing set up
<pha|con> wols: he has a realtek chipset RT-8185
<wols> Bassetts: you need a dd. it's a1:1 image of the disk
<Dunas> pha|con: No luck there, either.
<Podge_OC> I'm trying to add a directory to the $PATH to play around with shell scripts. which file do I have to edit to do this?
<pha|con> Dunas: what was the output?
<Llama|Who|Took|M> meh looks like alot of helping people here :)
<Doctor> Podge_OC: edit your .bash_profile or .bashrc
<constantine> Doctor: You mean he has a bot in addition to ubotu?
<Doctor> constantine: an alias, or something
<GizDrak> !raid
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Dunas> pha|con: There was no output.
<Nott32> btw on the wine appdb they say to do the following: "
<Nott32> Add a default gateway.
<Nott32> - OR -
<Nott32> Route 255. 255. 255. 255 to your local network.
<Doctor> -> /noob constantine ndiswrapper = /say !ndiswrapper > constantine (please check your private message from uboto)
<pha|con> Dunas: hmm...there should have been something, whether it failed or succeded
<constantine> Doctor: ah
<andre_chinfrim> i've just installed xubuntu 7.04 i386, and it has a little problem: it recognizes my USB speakers but there is no sound... help me please.
<Nott32> Add a default gateway.  - OR -  Route 255. 255. 255. 255 to your local network. ANY HELP Please?
<pha|con> Dunas: actually, maybe not.  try doing lsmod | grep r818 again
<frolle> I have a folder. How do i make do folder to a tar.gz archive?
<Dunas> pha|con: Command not found error
<jrib> frolle: tar cxvf folder.tar.gz folder   or... right click -> create archive
<Doctor> Dunas: no lsmod for yous?
<yehweh> frolle: tar -ccvf
<pha|con> Dunas: sure you're typing it correctly? should be:  lsmod | grep r818
<Dunas> pha|con: I'll try it again.
<Nott32> Ok so according to the appdb post on W3 to set up multiplayer LAN I havee to add a default gateway OR Route 255. 255. 255. 255 to your local network.
<M1mmo> HI!
<tobyr> Hey guys, anyone lost 'nvidia' functionality during a recent upgrade?
<jrib> frolle: tar czvf folder.tar.gz folder   or... right click -> create archive
<geeksauce> wols, ok, i think i fixed my exports file right
<Nott32> but I have no clue on how to do this and can not find any guides
<tobyr> Mine doesn't load anymore, had to change back to nv
<Doctor> eee
<M1mmo> can some1 help me with the cfg of mouse wheel?????
<Nott32> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1177
<Doctor> when is nfs going to be replaced :)
<pha|con> Dunas:  i just want to be sure cause you did it a few minute ago, and i don't think lsmod disappeared in that time :)
<Dunas> pha|con: Okay, still no output.
<frolle> jrib: login manager now says it is now a tar archive..
<Dunas> pha|con: I accidentally typed the wrong thing last time.
<jrib> frolle: huh?  What are you trying to do?
<frolle> jrib: trying to change the login picture
<pha|con> Dunas:  and when you did modprobe it left no output and went straight back to a new, empty line?
<jrib> frolle: the theme for gdm?
<M1mmo> hey sum1 free!!??
<jrib> !ask | M1mmo
<ubotu> M1mmo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<M1mmo> sry ok
<frolle> jrib: guess so
<GizDrak> stupid question how come when I format 1 TB has ext3 it uses up 17gbs
<pha|con> Dunas: sudo modprobe r818x
<tobyr> Anyone else's X server go screwy when doing a kernel update?
<M1mmo> how can I change the mapping of mouse wheel?
<Podge_OC> Doctor, where do I find .bash_profile or .bashrc
<jrib> frolle: they need to have a certain structure (that I don't know offhand), where did you get it?
<Dunas> pha|con: Yes, let me try it again.
<Driven10> GizDrak:  no drives have the space they're sold at
<Pconfigi> hey, could anybody help me with setting up a proxy in my network?
<frolle> jrib: at gnome art
<Driven10> IE 250gb gives you 233...
<jrib> frolle: link?
<M1mmo> coz with scroll up it goes back of internet page
<frolle> jrib: i just wanted to change the background.png
<Doctor> Podge_OC: ~/.bashrc
<Dunas> pha|con: same result.
<frolle> jrib: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=33520
<niuq> hello someone can tell me some ftp client's besides gftp?
<jrib> niuq: nautilus?
<Dunas> pha|con: My terminal currently looks like this: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ lsmod | grep r818
<Dunas> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo modprobe r818x
<Dunas> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<yehweh> !gpartd >GizDrak
<Pconfigi> niuq: Filezilla
<DeFirence> lo all, ive been told someone here could maybe give me an idea if what i wanna do is even possible. Ok, i want to use wine to run Warcraft III in linux and at the same time, use wine to run a windows application that will perform functions in warcraft 3, i also would like to run this in multiple sessions on linux, could someone please tell me if this would be remotely possible :) thanks alot
<niuq> jrib: nautilus? ok
<pha|con> Dunas: it should be loading the module, then.  does it on my end.  does lsmod | grep r818 still come up empty?
<jrib> niuq: yeah, the file manager can connect to ftp servers if you go to file -> connect to server
<Nott32> So can anyone tell me how to Add a default gateway.  - OR -  Route 255. 255. 255. 255 to your local network.
<Dunas> No, this time it returned results.
<Doctor> Nott32: how is your IP address set in the first place?
<predaeus_> Nott32, something along the lines of "sudo add default gw IPADDY"
<Dunas> pha|con: "r818x                  89996  0
<Dunas> ieee80211_rtl          80392  1 r818x"
<Nott32> DHCP
<niuq> jrib: ok thx
<jrib> frolle: it "just works" if I go to system -> administration -> login window, local tab, press the "add" button and select 33520-Simple Elegance.tar.gz that I downloaded
<predaeus_> Nott32, sry "sudo route add default gw IPADDY"
<Doctor> predaeus_: sudo route add ...
<niuq> Pconfigi: Filezilla has gui?
<pha|con> Dunas: then you have the driver loaded. you should be able to connect to a wireless network via network-manager
<Pconfigi> yes
<Pconfigi> niuq: yes
<frolle> jrib: Yeah, it works, but i want to change background.png..
<Doctor> filezilla is in apt?
<Doctor> score!
<Pconfigi> if you add universe :)
<pha|con> Dunas: but according to quite a lot of people you'll have trouble if it's a secured network
<M1mmo> hey sum1 free!!??
<M1mmo> how can I change the mapping of mouse wheel?
<Puppstar> hi, is there a way to "nohup" a process after it's already running?
<niuq> Pconfigi: what do you mean by add universe?
<ph1zzle> hey guys
<Doctor> I've probably got all the way up to multiverse
<geeksauce> wols, it works!  finally.  it was just an issue of spaces after commas and after the hostname.  thanks man
<jrib> frolle: ah I see.  So you've untarred, replaced the background.png, and created a tar.gz again but it gives you an error?
<Nott32> sudo route add default gw IPADDY
<Podge_OC> Thanks Doctor:)
<ph1zzle> does anyone know of a way to install a package for another architecture?
<Nott32> SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable
<jrib> ph1zzle: why?  what package?
<frolle> jrib: exactly :)
<ph1zzle> case and point if I want to install a 32 bit app on a 64 bit system?
<Doctor> !universe > niuq (no idea if this'll be useful or not but I must use the bot every once in awhile to fit in)
<ph1zzle> mplayer and mplayer-plugin
<Dunas> pha|con: It's unsecured.
<Pconfigi> niuq: Well you should check out if Filezilla is listed in apt, if itsn't not we could help you further
<niuq> Dctor ok..
<Dunas> pha|con: We never could get it secured anyway, so we simply left it open.
<ph1zzle> jrib, long story short I run 32 bit firefox for flash and now I want mplayer-plugin to work as well
<DeFirence> any1?
<pha|con> Dunas:  well, give it a shot then.
<Nott32> I did this sudo route add default gw 255.255.255.255 and got this SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable
<Dunas> pha|con: How?
<jrib> frolle: works ok here, I edited background.png with gimp, saved, ran  'tar czvf foo.tar.gz Simple\ Elegance' and installed foo.tar.gz without a problem
<Doctor> Nott32: why are you trying to set a default gateway of that ;_;
<niuq> Pconfigi: well it is listed in apt
<ph1zzle> Nott32, I don't think thats a valid ip address
<ph1zzle> I mean I know the nums are proper
<Nott32> I want to set up LAN
<niuq> Pconfigi: i will try it out
<Pconfigi> niuq: Ok then you can just install it :)
<ph1zzle> but it just doesn't look ICANN worthy
<Nott32> in Warcraft 3
<niuq> Pconfigi: yeah, thank you
<jrib> ph1zzle: well I'd recommend using nspluginwrapper for flash, that way you don't need to mess with a 32bit browser
<Pconfigi> niuq: You're welcome
<Nott32> and thats waht this page says
<NeXtDaY> hi all
<pha|con> Dunas: go to system > administration > networking
<Nott32> "If you try to play using the Local Area Network option, and do not see a game hosted from your machine on another or vice versa, and you are in the same subnet, this is likely caused by not having a default gateway. The game relies on sending UDP packets to the broadcast address and Linux will not send them unless there is a default gateway or another rule to handle them. To fix it, there are two methods:"
<SpeakerMania> Hey, I am having problems burning CD-R disks with my Sony DVD-RW DW-U18A drive. I'm having this issue in Widnows, too. Can anyone help me find like a driver?
<Nott32> Add a default gateway.  OR Route 255. 255. 255. 255 to your local network.
<jrib> ph1zzle: http://www.janvitus.netsons.org/2007/01/15/nspluginwrapper-adobe-flash-player/ then mplayer is available to you as 64bit of course, you just run the 32bit flash in your 64bit browser
<pha|con> Dunas: i'm in a terminal remotely connected to my laptop on a windows machine, so i may not be able to help you out verbatim
<Doctor> Nott32: are you using a router right now?
<Nott32> Im behind a router
<Dunas> pha|con: Alright, it shows a wireless network now, unlike earlier. However, it's not showing itself as connected.
<Doctor> Nott32: set both computers up for internet and you'll have a default gateway
<Nott32> and the other computer is also behind the same router
<Doctor> (the router)
<pha|con> Dunas: you have to choose a wireless network to connect to.  there should be a button that says properties for you to click....
<SpeakerMania> Hey, I am having problems burning CD-R disks with my Sony DVD-RW DW-U18A drive. I'm having this issue in Windows, too. Can anyone help me find like a driver?
<Jimmey> I can share my network connections on a particular device by enabling network connection sharing in Firestarter - How can I do this using the Iptables command, if I can't get an Xserver runing?
<DeFirence> can any1 help me??
<pha|con> Dunas: also make sure the checkbox that enables the connection is checked
<wols> Nott32: you have a router that meas you have a dfeault gateway. /sbin/route | grep default. see?
<frolle> jrib: it still gives me an error
<ihateusernames> hi, i know Vista uses a new NTFS format, but when i go to Live CD of Ubuntu, it says theres was a problem in the kernel...?
<NeXtDaY> when I go to System > Preferences > Desktop Effects I get this error "The Composite extension is not available".. any suggestions, please?
<Dunas> pha|con: Testing connection.
<Dunas> pha|con: Just in case, since it's still plugged in.
<wols> slackwarelife: there is no "driver" if you have the same issue in windows it's most likely a hardware problem. buy a new one
<ihateusernames> and the same CD works fine on my other computer running XP
<south01> hi, i have some problem with wireless connection
<ph1zzle> thanks jrib, I think I tried it before though and it never played
<Dunas> pha|con: I did.
<jrib> frolle: what if instead of replacing the background.png, you scribble on it with gimp and then save it.  Can you create a working tar.gz this way?
<ph1zzle> I have had this 32bit browser running for 6+ months
<Nott32> Ok I know the problem now, its not linux its the way im connected to the internet, hehehe
<wols> DeFirence: not possible
<Dunas> pha|con: The only problem is that I'm sitting less than a foot from the router and it shows it as having absolutely no connection strength.
<Nott32> thank you for your time!
* ph1zzle is away: I'm busy
<DeFirence> whys that wols?
<GizDrak> do I need to recompile my kernel to support the raid-5 my server is configured with?
<wols> DeFirence: linux could run an application which cheats in wc3 tho if you want
<jrib> ph1zzle: I use nsplugwrapper myself, just recommending what I think is better.  The wiki has a guide on setting up a chroot though, I can send you the docs on that
<DeFirence> um..
<pha|con> Dunas: what is telling you you don't have any signal strength?
<wols> GizDrak: depends on the raid. usually no
<SpeakerMania> Hey, I am having problems burning CD-R disks with my Sony DVD-RW DW-U18A drive. I'm having this issue in Windows, too. Can anyone help me find like a driver?
<DeFirence> that cheats???????????????
<frolle> jrib: the tar archive is working. When i want to import it gives em this error: not tar.gz or tar archive.
<DeFirence> i dont wanna cheat?
<wols> GizDrak: what raid card?
<DeFirence> i wrote a code that automates warcraft
<wols> DeFirence: there is only one reason to do what you want, that is cheating
<jrib> frolle: right, by "working" I meant "able to add as a theme"
<wols> DeFirence: and not getting caught by warden
<DeFirence> rofl
<DeFirence> no wols
<Llama|Who|Took|M> automates warcraft?
<Llama|Who|Took|M> o.o
<DeFirence> listen to me
<SpeakerMania> http://www.lissaexplains.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64878 Can anyone help?
<frolle> jrib: then no :)
<Pconfigi> speakermania: If you have the problem on windows too, are you sure your cd writer isn't broken?
<jrib> frolle: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<SpeakerMania> Pconfigi, see the link. A lot of people are having this problem.
<Dunas> pha|con: The Network Admin window. Shows the "linksys" network at 0%. In addition, when it attempted to connect, it said it was attempting, and approximately 45 seconds later it said it could not connect.
<GizDrak> wols: it is a LSI raid controller let me go find the paper work on the model
<wols> DeFirence: so why do you need a 2nd session?
<Pconfigi> SpeakerMania: i'll take a look
<DeFirence> it automates the warcraft hosting process, effectively creating a dedicated war3 host, and i wanna run that on a server in a datacenter, i own a warcraft III pvpgn server
<south01> how can i run xp on ubuntu?
<pha|con> Dunas: type dmesg in the terminal and see what the very last fe lines of output are
<wols> DeFirence: and why can't it run in the same windows session?
<pha|con> *few
<dragonfyre13> Hello all
<DeFirence> multiple sessions means i can have more then 1 dedicated server
<Sh3r1ff> south01: vmware
<jrib> !virtualizers > south01 (see the private message from ubotu)
<wols> DeFirence: or rather wine
<illmortal> Hey guys how do I check my temperature of my processor through Terminal?!
<geeksauce> i have an NFS share working fine on this box, but i'd like to change the name of the share, since it's three folders deep.  is there a way to do this?
<Dunas> pha|con: [ 3563.960000]  rtl8180: Card successfully reset
<Dunas> [ 3564.892000]  ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<Dunas> [ 3564.912000]  sky2 eth0: enabling interface
<Dunas> [ 3564.912000]  sky2 eth0: ram buffer 4K
<Dunas> [ 3566.652000]  sky2 eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both
<Dunas> [ 3580.168000]  eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<NeXtDaY> when I go to System > Preferences > Desktop Effects I get this error "The Composite extension is not available".. any suggestions, please?  sorry for repeating!@
<jrib> !paste | Dunas
<ubotu> Dunas: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wols> DeFirence: it depends how the external program communicates with WC3
<KR-data> how can I play encrypted DVDs? Xine just crashes, VLC does nothing, mplayer freezes, kaffeine crashes, so what can I do?
<Dunas> jrib: Sorry!
<DeFirence> u see, my script emulates keyboard and mouse movements etc
<Dunas> jrib: Thank you.
<Doctor> KR-data: did you install decss?
<illmortal> Hey guys how do I check my temperature of my processor through Terminal?!
<wols> NeXtDaY: what videdriver?
<DeFirence> so currently i need a whole pc per dedicated host pc
<Pconfigi> SpeakerMania: Have you tried upgrading your firmware?
<ihateusernames> so are there known issues with Ubuntuu live CD loading on Vista
<south01> thanx
<Doctor> illmortal: check out lm-sensors
<south01> which of them is better
<KR-data> Doctor, I'll check just a sec
<Sh3r1ff> south01: vmware
<SpeakerMania> Pconfigi, sorry? Firmware?
<wols> illmortal: mbmon for example
<tbtroja> illmortal: cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
<dont_drink_water> help how do i get drivers for ati rad 9200
<NeXtDaY> wols: ati
<illmortal> tbtroja!! thanks!!!
<KR-data> Doctor, doesn't show up in Synaptic :S
<wols> ihateusernames: no. vista and ubuntu are both OSes. they don't care about each other. especially the live CD
<tbtroja> illmortal: no problem.
<wols> NeXtDaY: ati or fglrx?
<Pconfigi> SpeakerMania: All the first google hits i find on your cd player are talking about firmware. Firmware is actually the software that's loaded on your player. It's like the bios of a computer
<ihateusernames> well when i try to load it from the Live CD, it says kernal errors
<newtubuntu> OK I successfully installed my VMWare, I can now see and launch it in System Tools. Do I need to have an actual license/CD of Win XP, or can I use a free VMX prepared on www.easyvmx.com ?
<SpeakerMania> ihateusernames, You boot off the LIVE CD, not use it in Vista.
<wols> dont_drink_water: you already have them. the "ati" driver in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pha|con> Dunas: so it sees the router but says it's signal strength is at 0% or did you type the router's ssid yourself?
<south01> sh3rlff r u sure is it booting solution
<south01> i typed !wmvare
<wols> NeXtDaY: you need a XP license. it's illegal to run it otherwise
<south01> it says player
<ihateusernames> i know, im saying, i have a computer with Vista and another with XP, the one in Vista when i boot from cd->kernal error, one with xp->boots fine
<Sh3r1ff> newtubuntu: you can use a vmx one
<Dunas> pha|con: It sees the router but says its signal strength is at 0%, from less than a foot away.
<SpeakerMania> Pconfigi, no, then, I haven't upgraded. Sony actually has no mention of this product anywhere on their site, and I haven't recieved replies to me e-mails.
<wols> ihateusernames: no it has nothing to do with vista
<Sh3r1ff> south01: vmware has also a server http://www.vmware.com
<ihateusernames> ok
<wols> Sh3r1ff: no. that's illegal
<ihateusernames> what can it be?
<wols> Sh3r1ff: unless he has a windows license
<newtubuntu> Sh3r1ff:  VMX from www.easyvmx.com includes the OS itself ?
<wols> ihateusernames: hardware ubuntu doesn't like, acpi, etc
<south01> how can i make opera as a default browser
<Doctor> KR-data: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/utils/lm-sensors thats what I use
<Sh3r1ff> wols: if you buy a computer you get a free windows, so it would surprise me if anyone wouldn't have one ;)
<ihateusernames> but ive used the same CD with XP installed on my computer and it booted..
<Hibame> Does the mysql need extra config outside of the install for unbuntu as I cant connect
<Jimmey>  I can share my network connections on a particular device by enabling network connection sharing in Firestarter - How can I do this using the Iptables command, if I can't get an Xserver running?
<pha|con> Dunas:  in the essid box where it says "linksys" try entereing "linksyss"  without the quotes
<wols> Sh3r1ff: I didn't.  never did
<tangopirat> i have problem joining the python channel so i will just ask a quick question her. Is it possible to make a tuple a global variable in python?
<wols> tangopirat: yes
<pha|con> Dunas: and enable roaming mode
<dfgas> anyone use the r8185 wireless card, if so does it work and if so how?
<KR-data> Doctor, I think that answer was for someone else :)
<wols> Hibame: yes it does. you have to set up users
<pha|con> dfgas: sudo modprobe r818x
<Pconfigi> SpeakerMania: Take a look here, http://club.cdfreaks.com/showthread.php?t=125930, i think it won't be of much help but could be a starter atleast. I don't have any experience on your topic either, sorry
<Hibame> wols: I did add a user and a table correctly
<wols> dfgas: r818x krenel module
<Dunas> pha|con: I did, it still connected me to the wired network, and now I don't think it can decide which one to use.
<wols> Hibame: then nothing else is needed
<Doctor> 13:55 < KR-data> Doctor, I'll check just a sec
<ihateusernames> ok, nevermind, im going to use XP, screw Vista
<newtubuntu> When trying to launch my VMX, I get the following error msg from VMWare:  Could not open /dev/vmmon : no such file or directory. Please make sure that the kernel module 'vmmon' is loaded.  ?
<ihateusernames> thanks
<Doctor> you started it
<ihateusernames> bye
<NeXtDaY> wols: it was ATI and I changed that to Vesa to fix a login problem
<SpeakerMania> Pconfigi, thanks! 'm reading a different thread on the same forum, so thanks.
<pha|con> Dunas: unplug the cat5
<tangopirat> wols: thx, then i will continue playing with it
<Dunas> pha|con: Will do.
<Hibame> wols: but that was from physical access I cant seem to connect to the mysql from across the room where the ftp can
<wols> NeXtDaY: vesa cannot do beryl/compiz at all. ati driver can. fglrx only with XGL and not libcomposite/AIGLX
<dfgas> wols:  it wont work with any of my networks
<KR-data> Doctor, but my question was about playing dvds not detecting fan speeds and such :p
<south01> sh3rlff i have xp on my other partition
<south01> its already installed..
<Doctor> oh
<Doctor> decss right
<wols> Hibame: mysql doesn't listen on port3306 by default. edit my.cnf to make it listen there
<pha|con> dfgas: try adding an extra character to the end of the essid's you're trying to connect to and make sure it's in roaming mode
<Sh3r1ff> south01: so you just want a dual boot?
<wols> !dvd | KR-data
<ubotu> KR-data: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<NeXtDaY> wols: I couldnt install fglrx.. also using ati won't allow me to log in
<NeXtDaY> NeXtDaY XP?
<wols> NeXtDaY: what videocard?
<south01> i just want to see xp in a window like remote desktop
<NeXtDaY> wols: XP?
<KR-data> wols, thanks
<dfgas> pha|con: for example 35694022? instead of 3569402
<NeXtDaY> wols: I am using Vesa!!
<wols> NeXtDaY: and I asked what viedocard exactly?
<pha|con> dfgas: yeah, just one extra character, i think it's irrelevant which character it is
<wols> NeXtDaY: and with vesa you can never use compiz/beryl
<Timko> Sorry, anybody can help me with wirelles adsl connect. in ubuntu 7.04 ?
<theunixgeek> Is sudo apt-get remove the opposite of sudo apt-get install?
<GizDrak> odd in gparted I can not create a partition on my 1 TB logical drive but in qtparted I can but I can not format it to ext3 in qtparted but I can format it in gparted after qtparted creates the partition...
<Hibame> wols: i looked at the my.cnf file and it has port 3306 set already
<NeXtDaY> wols: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M <-- that what you mean?
<BloodyTux> ello
<south01> sh3rlff i just want to see xp in a window like remote desktop
<wols> Hibame: netstat -anp |grep 3306
<wols> south01: rdesktop
<NeXtDaY> wols: Section "Device"
<NeXtDaY>         Identifier  "ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M"
<NeXtDaY>         Driver      "vesa"
<newtubuntu> When trying to launch my VMX, I get the following error msg from VMWare:  Could not open /dev/vmmon : no such file or directory. Please make sure that the kernel module 'vmmon' is loaded.  ?
<wols> NeXtDaY: yes. ati driver only. and it really should work
<theunixgeek> Is sudo apt-get remove the opposite of sudo apt-get install?
<kruuli> i really need some help .. been struggling with this for weeks! i have a unichrome card CLE266 and i cant play movies the error i get is "X11 ERROR: BADALLOC" or it complains about my video_out device not being valid please help!
<ihateusernames> one quick question, does this hdd setup seem okay, 12GB windows, 42GB Linux, 1GB swap?
<wols> theunixgeek: yes
<theunixgeek> wols: thanks
<dragonfyre13> Wow, the IRC room is busy right now. So here's my question, ever since the fiesty upgrade, all I have been burning is Coasters. No DVDs will burn at all. I've used multiple programs to burn (which all come back to CDRTAO and CDRDAO anyway.) When I burn it in any program, and have it verify what it writes, it says that the data was not verified, and there was an error.
<Sh3r1ff> south01: not possible, you can only boot one, your solution would be to use virtualisation
<NeXtDaY> wols:what the solution.. I am confused!!
<dragonfyre13> ihateusernames: try 0GB windows. Much better. In all seriousness, it does look fine.
<wols> ihateusernames: rather big for linux. rest is ok. linux only needs around 10MB. you can make the rest a data partition like fat32 to share betwene windows and linux
<south01> what does it do?
<NeXtDaY> +is
<wols> NeXtDaY: either you use ati for the driver (that is not fglrx) or no solution to run compiz
<jrib> wols: 10mb? :)
<Hibame> wols: the default info showed up not sure what I am looking for
<newtubuntu> When trying to launch my VMX, I get the following error msg from VMWare:  Could not open /dev/vmmon : no such file or directory. Please make sure that the kernel module 'vmmon' is loaded.  ?
<pha|con> Dunas:  you still there?
<Dunas> pha|con: It's now saying it's at 30% from within the same room- again, I'm less than a foot from the router.
<ihateusernames> lol 0 for windows, i would, trust me, but i need photoshop and a program to transfer music to my mp3 player that wont work in Linux
<Jimmey> newtubuntu, try "sudo modprobe vmmon"
<Sh3r1ff> south01: creates a layere of virtualisation so you can boot different os at the same time
<Timko> Hey, anybody ! Wirelles in UBUNTU? How i can activate that ?
<NeXtDaY> wols: ok thanks. !!
<pha|con> Dunas: does it connect, though?
<wols> south01: where is this windows running? differnt pc or same pc?
<CeruM> any suggestions for when the installer freezes?
<wols> CeruM: apci=off for a boot parameter
<Dunas> pha|con: It was registering at 30% from less than a foot away, and it doesn't seem to have actually connected.
<Sh3r1ff> wols: same pc dual boot ;)
<Nott32> back again :p
<nibsa1242b> Does anyone know where I could find a good list of mini-pci cards that work with Ubuntu? I'm sick and tired of my BCM4318 (rev 02).
<dfgas> pha|con: it just shows 30% connection like without the extra
<CeruM> wols could you repeat that in english?
<Sh3r1ff> !hardware | nibsa1242b
<ubotu> nibsa1242b: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<pha|con> Dunas:  i have to head home now.  subway takes around an hour...if anyone else can't help you i'll be back in around an hour and a half
<Nott32> I can not connect to a secure wirless network
<newtubuntu> when doing:   sudo modprobe vmmon ;  I get:  FATAL: Module vmmon not found.
<wols> CeruM: when you boot the cd, give the linux kernel "acpi=off" as a parameter
<Nott32> its not sending the key right or sumthing
<CeruM> uh ok o_O
<CeruM> ill see what i can do
<Dunas> pha|con: Alright.
<GizDrak> nibsa1242b: yeah it sucks having a bcm43xx we toke 10 laptops a part last week all different brands all had bcm43xx cards in them
<Nott32> but shows as conencted with an ip address of 0.0.0.0
<wols> NeXtDaY: find /lib -namr vmmon*
<newtubuntu> How do I install vmmon ?  Is this a package ? I can't find it in Synaptic
<nibsa1242b> Shriff, thanks... mainly I'm trying to figure out where to buy one. I see people mention all the time ones are available, but I don't know where to purchase.
<Jimmey> GizDrak, my bcm43xx works fine
<Timko> People ! Wirelles activation ?
<BloodyTux> dunas, whats the problem?
<kravlin> hey. I'm working on creating a dual boot computer and I need help getting grub set up. Currently my computer just boots into windows.
<BloodyTux> timko: what ubuntu ver.
<NeXtDaY> wols: ok
<nibsa1242b> GizDrak- I actually had it working like 3 months ago, but my hard drive had to be replace and I can't seem to get it working again.
<GizDrak> Jimmey: mine too most of the time it just a pain
<dfgas> pha|con: thats what got it to work for you?
<Jimmey> GizDrak, ahh, yeah
<NeXtDaY> wols : namr? or name?
<Dunas> bloodytux: Problems with a RealTek wireless card and a Linksys router.
<dfgas> pha|con: just connect to other wireless network? then put 35694022
<BloodyTux> Dunas: hmmmmmmmm
<newtubuntu> when doing:   sudo modprobe vmmon ;  I get:  FATAL: Module vmmon not found.     How do I install vmmon ?  Is this a package ? I can't find it in Synaptic
<wols> NeXtDaY: sorry. wrong nick
<NeXtDaY> wols ok!
<wols> was for newtubuntu: find /lib -name vmmon*
<GizDrak> nibsa1242b: it toke me a couple of time to get mine working try a couple of different ways it will work at some point
<nibsa1242b> GizDrak Jimmey my understanding is that most bcm43xx will work, but that the 4318 (rev 02) is especially touchy/ cursed
<BloodyTux> dunas: so you cant connect or what?
<Sh3r1ff> newtubuntu: how did you install vmware?
<Nott32> I have a belkin G USB wirless that will not connect to my negear router that is secured with WEP
<Timko> Ubuntu 7.04
<GizDrak> nibsa1242b: yeah the 4318 is the worsed I believe
<dfgas> pha|con: lmao it works
<dfgas> just shows a 30%connection
<Dunas> bloodytux: I'm at the point where it can see the router, but it registers at 30% strength from less than a foot away, and it doesn't seem to actually be able to send or receive data.
<wols> Nott32: wep is useless anyways. might just as well disable that
<newtubuntu> Sh3r1ff:  From Synaptics
<south01> my windows run at the same pc
<BloodyTux> timko: left click network monitor in top gnome bar. its two pcs
<Sh3r1ff> newtubuntu: player or server?
<kravlin> I need help setting GRUB back up. Anyone know how to do so while leaving windows working so i can dual boot?
<Nott32> I would if I could lol
<wols> south01: you will need vmware workstation
<wols> south01: and even there it's experimental
<nibsa1242b> GizDrak- I've spent a day already trying. I can get it to work fine with no security, but it won't work with WPA. I'm in a business environment and need WPA. I'd rather pay $20-50 then have to play with it anymore... my time is worth more then that.
<newtubuntu> when typing:  find /lib -name vmmon*   I find:  /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/vmware-player/vmmon.ko   and   /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-lowlatency/vmware-player/vmmon.ko
<wols> !grub | kravlin
<ubotu> kravlin: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<south01> hmmm..
<wols> Nott32: sudo depmod -a, then modprobe again
<south01> so i think i need reboot everytime..
<newtubuntu> Sh3r1ff:  Player.  I want to launch a WinXP VMX I created on EasyVMX
<wols> newtubuntu: sudo depmod -a, then modprobe again
<newtubuntu> makes sense ?
<BloodyTux> dunas: you might want to contact linksys or realtek. linksys might not detect the card because realtek isnt that popular
<Nott32> Its the realtek chipset that will not work I belive (just some googling a while ago)
<wols> newtubuntu: if that doesn't work, sudo insmod <patch to vmmon>
<Nott32> im going to try another wirlss adapter from d-link
<wols> BloodyTux: no
<GizDrak> nibsa1242b: check www.newegg.com they have some mini-pci wireless cards
<kravlin> nibsa1242b : We had this same problem when i was on last night. I know there's a guide on the website on how to do it.
<wols> Dunas: is any encryption taking place
<Dunas> bloodytux: The problem is that under Windows XP the router was able to connect the card from outside my house.
<BloodyTux> hmmmmmmm
<BloodyTux> weird
<Dunas> wols: Not that I know of. The connection is unsecured.
<kravlin> nibsa1242b: I would also check out a program called wicd. You can find it on sourceforge and it may be what you're looking for.
<GizDrak> nibsa1242b: I have only ever worked with bcm43xx cards so I can not say which may be better
<newtubuntu> When doing: sudo modprobe vmmon I get:   FATAL: Module vmmon not found.
<dfgas> pha|con: thank you  :D
<nibsa1242b> kravlin there are lots of guides, none of them seem to help... unless everything is fine and ndiswrapper is the problem... I just don't care anymore I want to pay some money and be done with it.
<BloodyTux> your network might be the same name is another network that is a couple houses down or sumtin. im just guessing
<newtubuntu> wols, I NEW to Ubuntu, and Linux. Should I quit if 'sudo insmod <patch to vmmon>'  means almost nothing to me ?
<wols> newtubuntu: no. you should read mode docs
<jrib> newtubuntu: how did you install vmware?
<kravlin> nibsa1242b : Wicd worked for my friend. i would check that out before spending anything.
<BloodyTux> newtubuntu: NO!!!!!! what are you trying to do?
<nibsa1242b> GizDrak I'm surprised you are sane having to work with so many
<Hibame> man I am stumped, I cant for the life of me connect to my mysql server
<wols> insmod is a program like modprobe and takes a exact path, like the ones you pasted
#ubuntu 2007-06-20
* #ubuntu  [freenode-info]  please register your nickname...don't forget to auto-identify! http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
(Nipoc/#ubuntu) syndic4te: no once you've opened synaptic look for opera and mark it as install
(SilentDis/#ubuntu) wimpies: what command are you trying, and what error do you get?
(Syndic4te/#ubuntu) ok
(capitalist/#ubuntu) hi. i am following these instructions: http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo . Ubuntu recognized the card and I am able to build the driver and modprobe without error, but when i try ifconfig ath0 up, i get the error ath0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
(penguin42/#ubuntu) wimpies: if you do an apt-get dist-upgrade it will try and update everything, that should fix it but is a bit heavy just to fix that
(Nipoc/#ubuntu) syndic4te: did you want to install or uninstall????
(mike_/#ubuntu) Syndic4te: Yes search for opera and select "complete removal"
(SilentDis/#ubuntu) !pastebin | wimpies:  use pastebin if it's long -
(ubotu/#ubuntu) wimpies:  use pastebin if it's long -: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<earthrealsound> can you tell my a german ubuntu irc server ?
(Syndic4te/#ubuntu) uninstall...thanks
(Syndic4te/#ubuntu) i found it
<Syndic4te> :D
<Syndic4te> thank sa lot
<Syndic4te> you're the best
<Nipoc> your welcome
<mike_> :)
<SilentDis> !german | earthrealsound
<ubotu> earthrealsound: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<IntuitiveNipple> Hibame: to connect to mysql it needs both a username and the hostname/IP, it checks both. So you'll need to do a GRANT of privileges for the user(s)@hosts
<Xenguy> What is that software that will take source and convert to deb, rpm or slackware package -- anyone
<Xenguy> ?
<earthrealsound> thx
<IntuitiveNipple> Hibame: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/grant.html
<SilentDis> Xenguy: i think you're looking for alien... though fair warning, it's not exactly perfect
<gladford> hi, i have a 1440x900 monitor, in my xorg.conf i have it, but in system->prefs->screen resolution i have other values... where do they come from?
<SilentDis> !alien | Xenguy
<ubotu> Xenguy: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Hibame>  IntuitiveNipple: I did that the first time I tried
<pjotter> hello
<Xenguy> SilentDis: nope, it's something like 'chk' something
<Xenguy> SilentDis: or conf something
<TaJMoX> checkinstall ?
<Xenguy> damn, I hate when the brain betrays ;-)
<Xenguy> TaJMoX: yes!
<SilentDis> !info checkinstall
<Zack> How do i Convert .Deb to .ppd.gz
<Xenguy> TaJMoX: thank you, I hate those brain farts :P
<ubotu> checkinstall: installation tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 111 kB, installed size 540 kB
<Zack> ??
<SilentDis> Zack: what is a .ppd.gz file for?
<Zack> It is for a Printer Driver
<Zack> I have the Driver just in .Deb format
<IntuitiveNipple> Hibame: always reduce problems to the simplest case and then build back up. Make sure the main admin/root account is working from mysql shell, then use GRANT to add a user and try logging in with that from the shell, and then with phpmyadmin, and check the log files for erros
<TaJMoX> the deb doesn't work ?
<pjotter> Does anybody know why "Evolution"  is the default mail application for Ubuntu. Why not Thunderbird,for example? I tried to remove Evolution, but it seems that can't be done because other programs depend on it's existance. Anyone?
<marcus__> I am attempting to compile, but am missing gtk+ and pygtk version 2. Where can I find them?
<SilentDis> Zack: ahhh.  if it's in .deb, then just `sudo dpkg -i package-name.deb` and it should install
<Zack> THANK YOU!
<penguin42> pjotter: I assume because it is part of the 'gnome' family
<koud> where could i find open source, and other projects that needs volunteers? << i ask here because i really don't know where to look, except maybe sourceforge but i can't find any good there
<SilentDis> Zack: no troubles :)
<penguin42> koud: You could look at some of the packages in ubuntu and see if you want to help on some of them
<Hibame>  IntuitiveNipple: I added a user and a database with root, but when I tired to connect to it from outside it just dennied all of my connection requests
<SilentDis> koud: i know i saw a couple requests for volunteers in the planet k/ubuntu rss feeds over the past couple days.  check out http://planet.ubuntu.com/... and THANK YOU :)
<penguin42> koud: Or you could try looking at the 'masters of the universe' section of the ubuntu site; they are after people to help with stuff - but it depends what you are good at?
<Andreasmilton> hi all
<jtreglos> hi folks
<Nipoc> hey
<Xenguy> I have a trivia question, here goes... I want to convert an HTML document into a PDF document *and retain the working hyperlinks*.  'htmldoc' will convert to PDF, but the hyperlinks get deactivated in the PDF :-(  Any recommendations of a method or software I could use to maintain the hyperlinks?
<marcus__> hello
<Bassetts> is it safe to clear out .Trash-root
<SilentDis> penguin42: ahh, good point, the MotU are ALWAYS looking for good people :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Hibame: Define 'outside'? Is it being blocked by a firewall, or is the client connecting but being refused access by mysql? if the latter, then you need to set the 'host' portion of the GRANT to match the incoming client
<SilentDis> Bassetts: i'm a bit scared that you HAVE a .Trash-root, but yes, usually
<Andreasmilton> i have  kubuntu with grub how to boot in text mode .???
<Zack> SilentDS: When i put that in terminal it says no file is found.
<Bassetts> SilentDis, shouldnt I?
<HoboBen> @Xenguy - I use AbiWord for everything, and I *think* it saves PDFs, so maybe that would maintain hyperlinks?
<penguin42> SilentDis: Well you know the universe is a big place; if you thought it was a long way down the street ....
<HoboBen> I'll check for you, two secs.
<pjotter> penguin42: Evolution looks nice. Very similar to Thunderbird. Still, I would prefer to use Thunderbird. Although I noticed that using the "sendto" in Ubuntu only seems to work with Evolution and not with Thunderbird.
<Hibame>  IntuitiveNipple: when trying to connect from another computer on the network it just says that the ip of the computer isnt allowed to connect when as the host I gave it that exact ip
<Xenguy> HoboBen: thanks for the tip...
<Bassetts> SilentDis, I am backing up /home and it is backing up everything in /home/.Trash-root
<cafuego> Xenguy: or openoffice, perhaps.
<penguin42> pjotter: I'd be surprised if you couldn't change the sendto somewhere - but I'll admit to being a ludite and using mutt
<Xenguy> HoboBen: I guess if abiword can hand .html files, then that might well work, in theory anyway
<koud> penguin42: well, i just know some c# and general things when it comes to programming, but i could do bug hunting and testing and stuff
<Nipoc> andreasmilton: you can just press ctrl-alt-f2 and you'll have a text only interface
<Bassetts> SilentDis, might it be because I used rm as root?
<voidmage> any way i can convert a bmp to pdf using the command line?
<SilentDis> Bassetts: it means you used konqueror or nautilis as a root user and deleted something... in general, that's just not a great way to do things.  much better to leave root to a console and sudo rm as needed.  that's just my opinion though, and if you know exactly what you're doing, go for it :)
<Xenguy> cafuego: but I don't think that OOo handles .html files like wyrd does?
<cafuego> Xenguy: on the orhter hand, from `man htmldoc': --links Enables generation of links in PDF files (default).
<borowski> which file is it that sets how often fsck runs on startup?
<HoboBen> Xenguy, nope, hyperlinks disabled there too, sorry
<Xenguy> cafuego: oooo...
<Zack> SilentDis: It says that there is no file in directory..
<IntuitiveNipple> Hibame: ok, well, that is an issue with the GRANT user@hostname + password, so you need to investigate those carefully.
<cafuego> Xenguy: also --linkcolor color and --linkstyle {plain,underline
<Andreasmilton> but i want to see the boot log in real time to see which prog decelerates my boot
<Xenguy> cafuego: OK, I was using the GUI, maybe the CLI can workaround my problem - thanks for that
<Bassetts> SilentDis, the only time i ran nautilus as su was just now to clear out .Trash-root, is it safe to completly delete .Trash-root
<penguin42> koud: The Motu stuff might be a good place to start; but also is there any package that you use that has a set of bugs in that annoy you or your friends? If so go and join the development lists for it and ask about fixing them
<borowski> I'd like to set fsck to only run every 50 instead every 30
<cafuego> Xenguy: I should know, I use the damned thing to generate reports using mysql and php ;-)
<pjotter> penguin: I's an official bug, as I understand it. Maybe this will be solved in the next version of Ubuntu. There is a patch for this which I tried.. but even the patch didn't work.
<penguin42> borowski: tune2fs -c
<SilentDis> Bassetts: yes, the .Trash directories recreate as needed
<cafuego> Xenguy: though not for much longer...
<Bassetts> SilentDis, thanks
<voidmage> any way to compress a bmp to png using the command line?
<mneptok> Andreasmilton: edit the default boot line and remove "splash" and "quiet"
<penguin42> voidmage: use the 'convert' tool in imagemagick
<borowski> penguin42: ah, right right..
<Xenguy> cafuego: hrm, but it says that is default behaviour... I'll have to test it I guess
<Andreasmilton> where is this default boot line ?
<penguin42> borowski: (assuming it is ext2)
<mneptok> Andreasmilton: in the GRUB menu
<Andreasmilton> sorry but how do i go to the GRUB menu ?
<SilentDis> Andreasmilton: i assume you mean /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<penguin42> can someone pop open an openoffice writer window (on feisty) and try something for me?
<voidmage> will putting .png as the output make imagick recognize what i want to do?
<borowski> penguin42: it is... I remember I did it a long time ago on my computer... but I just installed Ubuntu for a friend
<Andreasmilton> ok
<Xenguy> cafuego: I am always looking for an alternative toolchain to the M$ Office default at work -- hence my problems ;-)
<Hibame>  IntuitiveNipple: which is why I have no idea, this is my first ever self linux install
<pjotter> the parctch is named: nautilus-sendto-thunderbird. But it didn't workfor me though :(
<SilentDis> penguin42: what are you looking for?
<penguin42> Xenguy: It's really difficult to get something that replaces it in all circumstances and gives you really compatible docs
<IntuitiveNipple> Hibame: All I can say is, read read read and play play play until it makes sense :)
<penguin42> SilentDis: I want to know if the word 'this' looks grossly badly kerned on all machines or just mine
<Xenguy> penguin42: I've been working with various 'smart ASCII' tools for awhile (currently 'txt2tags')...
<Hibame>  IntuitiveNipple:I have been at it for 5 hours I ama bout ready to go in and change everything to sqlite
<penguin42> SilentDis: Just new openoffice.org writer window, type 'this' and tell me if there is an annoying space between the 'h' and the 'i'
<Zack> SilentDiS: I have a question for you.
<hocmin> I'm trying to follow the guide (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu) for adding the Multiverse repository, but can't seem to find "Software Properties" in my Administration menu.  Is there a different program in the latest Ubuntu?
<SilentDis> penguin42: the 'th' is a bit bad... Kubuntu 7.04, OOoW 2.2, Default Times 12pt
<penguin42> Xenguy: Nod yeh I know lots of people who use stuff like that; although these days HTML is almost the best way
<Xenguy> penguin42: I've been cranking out .html format, then either dumping to Wyrd when necessary, or trying to convert to PDF - stuff like that
<Andreasmilton> should i do something else that modify and save my menu.list
<Andreasmilton> ???
<marcus__> solved my own problem hehehe
<cafuego> Xenguy: I found the perfect solution to my problem; SVG from XSL + XML, printed to pdf via inkscape. Unfortunately the inkscape on the web server doesn't do PDF export, so now I need to packport it (and thus glib, gtk2, cairo....)
<HoboBen> Penguin - works fine Ubuntu OO with "times" as default
<marcus__> second question? how do i completely remove an application since i prefer a different one?
* cafuego has been compoling for a whole day. I really don't understand gentoo users.
<penguin42> SilentDis/HoboBen: Nod - what res are you running? I'm 1280x800
<SilentDis> Zack: ask away
<Xenguy> cafuego: hrm, that crazy XML stuff, eh?  I am an XML virgin ;-)  I should learn more about it some day
<HoboBen> Same, LCD screen
<marcus__> gentoo is cool
<SilentDis> penguin42: 1280x1024, lcd screen, latest nvidia drivers compiled from source
<Zack> When i put in that code with my .deb files location it says that it has no file in directory..
<cafuego> Xenguy: I was an xml virgin until 2 days ago, it's quite easy once you grok xsl syntax.
<Zack> It Cant find it for somereason
<TheVault> Firefox keeps crashing everytime I view flash content such as Youtube, Metacafe or websites with flash content on it. Iv tried many suggestions but nothing is working, anybody else with this same problem?
<penguin42> SilentDis: Nod, this is Intel chipset
<SilentDis> penguin42: it's not the display then, it's just a weird kerning on the font, i assume.  curious how that prints, actually lol
<Xenguy> cafuego: hrm, there's hope for me yet :P
<koud> penguin42:  thanks, motu  looks nice
<HoboBen> @ TheVault - try the FlashBlock extension to stop the loading of flash, to prevent crashes. You've tried reinstalling the flash plugin?
<marcus__> more info: for example remove evolution completely in favor of balsa..... etc.....
<Hibame> Heres a non mysql question why cant I just type " and ' in the command and I have to like putz around to get the " and ' to show
<penguin42> SilentDis: It's printing OK for me, although this is printing via postscript
<SilentDis> penguin42: eh, looks like it prints fine.
<TheVault> HoboBen: Hmmm I should try that. How do I reinstall the flash plugin?
<hocmin> How do you add the Multiverse repository in ubuntu?
<SilentDis> penguin42: HP PhotoSmart 1115p printer
<HoboBen> Um, two secs. I'll have a look
* Xenguy revisits 'htmldoc' on the command-line...
<IntuitiveNipple> Hibame: " and ' have special meanings in the shell
<TheVault> HoboBen: Alrighty
<voidmage> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<voidmage> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Zack> SilentDis: When i put in that code with my .deb files location it says that it has no file in directory..
<kdub432> i just got a new nvidia graphics card, to replace an ATI on, and after installing the driver, glxinfo says that the GLX extension is missing. any help?
<HoboBen> TheVault - Adobe provide uninstallers as seperate downloads on their site, but only for PC/Mac. How do you install the original version?
<HoboBen> *did
<penguin42> SilentDis:Samsung ML-4500 printer via an ancient version of Ghostscript on an ancient PC with an ancient version of mandrake :=)
<TheVault> HoboBen: When I first installed Feisty, I went to a website that required flash and Firefox said I needed a plugin, i click it and it downloaded flash that way
<TheVault> HoboBen: Then the page refreshed itself and then I had flash
<jdstrand> kdub432: apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Zack> !ubotu l install .deb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about l install .deb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HoboBen> TheVault - Maybe just an install over the top might be easier then -> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<TheVault> HoboBen: Wheres the location of where I should put that file? is it /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox
<jdstrand> kdub432: you'll need the linux-restricted-modules too
<jdstrand> kdub432: eg apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-386
<SilentDis> penguin42: hmm, wouldn't know about that too much.  i'm running all debian systems here, the server i run is an ancient OpenBSD5.4 system, going to go to ubuntu server soon with it though.  :(
<HoboBen> TheVault - scroll down to "Installation instructions" :-)
<TheVault> alrighty
<penguin42> SilentDis: Yeh, anyway it's just the local display that seems to be the issue
<jdstrand> SilentDis: how ancient could OpenBSD 5.4 be?  :)
<SilentDis> penguin42: could file a bug report on it, severity would have to be logged as low though lol
<TheVault> HoboBen: Alright, I'll that now and I'll see what happens
<Zack> SilentDis: The code did not work
<HoboBen> Good luck! :-)
<nj786> does anyone know how to get photoshop for ubuntu?
<penguin42> SilentDis: Yeh - hey even the highish priority ones take a few years to fix :-(
<rbs-tito> nj786: Tried the GIMP?
<nj786> yes its not that great
<penguin42> nj786: You might be able to run Photoshop under Wine
<Taime1> wha?
<Xenguy> cafuego: I remember the problem now: htmldoc actually *does* preserve hyperlinks in the PDF output, but the problem was the ugly 2nd (or 3rd) level bullets (weird diamond shapes IIRC).  Any idea how to modify/configure the bullet output?  (I googled around but didn't come up with any hits)
<Taime1> guess thats a matter of opinion
<nj786> rbs-tito, is there a way to get photoshop?
<kdub432> jdstrand, i followed the how to on ubuntuforums. i think theres some weird remnants leftover from my ATI card....
<nj786> penguin42, how do  iget wine?
<SilentDis> jdstrand: the machine iitself is ancient too.  P2 300 w/ 64mb ram.  i haven't played with it in ages outside of throwing files at it as backups.  i'd like to use it as a webserver, i think it's got apache 1.x on it still lol
<Taime1> nj786: sudo apt-get install gimp    ;)
<greyfrog> !wine | nj786
<ubotu> nj786: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<rbs-tito> rbs-tito: Photoshop is a Windows application. It might run in Wine, but essentially there is no way
<jdstrand> SilentDis: the ancient was for the '5.4' reference-- OBSD is at 4.1 now
<Zack> Hey. Anyone wanna help me figure out a printer driver??
<SilentDis> jdstrand: really?  must be FreeBSD then, it's been locked up in my closet for so long i can't remember anymore lol
<nj786> gimp is horribe i am used to photshop and domrbody told me u can get photshop on ubuntu
<nj786> some*&
<SilentDis> jdstrand: i set it up around 4 years ago as a backup platform for my (at the time) windows boxen.  did great as a samba server lol
<Zack> !photoshop
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<DeFirence> lo all
<DeFirence> i use /etc/init.d/sshd start to start sshd
<nj786> so does anybody know how?
<DeFirence> but how do i make it start with nix
<Zack> nnj786:
<Zack> !photoshop
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<pha|con> DeFirence: it should start when you boot up linux
<greyfrog> nj786, see here http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=17
<DeFirence> after the first time i /etc/init.d/sshd start?
<greg_g> where is the preferred location to put self-installed applications?
<pha|con> DeFirence: yes
<DeFirence> cause after fresh install it didnt
<DeFirence> kk :)
<Zack> Anyone know Printer Drivers??
<DeFirence> ta
<Zack> Thats not on the Ubuntu Driver List
<Taime1> Zack: never met the guy
<greyfrog> greg_g, /usr/local/bin/
<jdstrand> kdub432: I'd remove the fglrx stuff if you have it.  'dpkg -l|grep fglrx'.  Then manually look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf for any old xorg stuff.  You could just try to do: 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Zack> Taime1: smart.... butt
<greg_g> greyfrog: thanks
<Taime1> ;)
<Zack> But really?..
<SilentDis> greg_g: depends on the app, and how you want to use it.  some stuff works fine from /home, other stuff, /usr/local/bin is better
<greyfrog> greg_g, or put a symbolic link there pointing to wherever your app is
<jamman> hey, anybody know about how long e17 takes to install?
<SilentDis> greg_g: i should say, /home/user/
<greyfrog> greg_g, /usr/local/bin/ should be in your default PATH
<SilentDis> time to feed my WoW addiction.  take care all!
<Zack> Ok listen to this, I have a printer whos Drivers are not on the ubuntu add printer list, BUT i found the driver for Linux on the internet... how do i get it on the Ubuntu Driver List??
<Zack> should i update the source list? If so, how?
<greg_g> greyfrog:  well, it is deluge, and I knew there was a "proper" place for installed apps like that, /usr/local/bin is probably it
<pha|con> Zack: normally you'd have to compile the module and that add it to /etc/modules to be loaded during boot
<jamman> Zack,  try reading the how to?
<greyfrog> greg_g, cool :)
<jamman> Zack, pha|con's idea sounds about right.
<pha|con> Zack: there should be a readme in whatever it is you downloaded....start there :)
<wimpies> SilentDis : this is the output I get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26347/
<Zack> Um, I dont know of a How to, and Phacon, Compile module?
<jamman> Zack, not a how to a readme.
<jamman> hey, anybody know about how long e17 takes to install?
<Zack> Heres what im dealing with if it helps...
<pha|con> Zack:  there should be a README or INSTALL file that you can r ead that tells you what you need to do
<Zack> http://solutions.brother.com/linux/sol/printer/linux/lpr_drivers.html
<Zack> ill check
<jamman> Zack, same...
<Student> Any support guys around?
* penguin42 looks at Moniker42 in a suspicious way
<greyfrog> all volunteers here ;)
<pha|con> Zack: did you download the debian driver?
<jamman> Zack, on the right hand side toward the bottom there is a column with "Drivers for Debian"
<Zack> Phacon: yes i did
<Student> Can anyone help me fix the "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" error on boot?
<jamman> Zack, next do "sudo dpkg -i /place/you/dowloaded/it/to"
<pha|con> Zack:  open a terminal and type sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<Zack> I did that code and it say that it cant find the file.
<greg_g> ok, greyfrog another stupid question. If I want to "install" the app in /usr/local/bin then do I move the unpacked tar.gz into /usr/local/bin then run the install scripts, or should most install scripts put the files in their "proper" places?
<penguin42> Student: That's telling you that ubuntu hasn't been able to find your root filesystem properly - did you always have that or did it previously work?
<pha|con> Zack: you have to do it in the directory that you downloaded the file to
<Student> penguin42, It worked for more than 6 months just fine.
<santi> i need help about compile a taz.gz
<penguin42> Student: Ok, have you changed anything recently?
<pha|con> Zack: or you can do like jamman said and just type the absolute path to the file
<greyfrog> greg_g, most install scripts put them in the right places... some don't though
<greg_g> greyfrog: cool
<Student> penguin42, No, or at least I don't think so.
<jamman> Zack, you don't do the exact code, you must replace the /place/you/downloaded/it/to with your directory, probly something like /home/zack/"filename"
<Zack> I downloaded it to my desktop, and i am in my home$ directory
<Zack> I know that Jamman
<greyfrog> greg_g, I'd unpack in /tmp and then see where it wants to install to...
<jamman> Zack, which driver is it?
<Zack> Thats why im confused
<pha|con> Zack: sudo dpkg -i Desktop/filename.deb
<greyfrog> greg_g, can you check the install script?
<Zack> mfc3360
<penguin42> Student: OK, are there any other errors other than the job control one visible?   Have you got any USB storage devices or flash cards plkugged in that you could try unplugging? Tell me about your machine
<jamman> Zack, the 3360c?
<greg_g> greyfrog: *looks*
<Cremepuff222> Hey, all!
<Zack> Yes Jamman
<Cremepuff222> This place is sweet!
<Zack> Sorry for the delay im doing like 4 things at once
* penguin42 hands cremepuff222 some chocolate sauce
<jamman> ok Zack, do this code, "sudo dpkg -i Desktop/mfc3360clpr-1.0.0-9.i386.deb"
<Cremepuff222> YUMMY!
<Orland0> hi all, can anyone help me on updating monodevelop?
<Cremepuff222> I can.
<bnall> newbie here! can i download itunes onto ubuntu?
<Zack> i need to show you what its doing, whats that pasebucket thing
<jamman> bnall, nope. no naitive port.
<Student> penguin42, I used a flash drive to move files from Ubuntu to Windows, but It was unplugged whenever I restarted. Other errors are faliures to mount, and "Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init.
<pha|con> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jamman> Zack | !paste
<penguin42> bStudent: OK, it's those other errors that are important
<livingdaylight> i've added the US repositories to my Ubuntu and installed the US desktop and everything... but now i don't have wireless anymore..
* Moniker42 stares back at penguin42 suspiciously
<jamman> !paste | Zack
<ubotu> Zack: please see above
<greyfrog> greg_g, need to go for the night...  the script probably will install the program files somewhere and then create a symbolic link in /usr/local/bin...  more than likely it will put the prog files in a decent place...  good luck!!!
<livingdaylight> root@Dune:~# iwconfig wlan0 essid linksys key ********** mode managed
<penguin42> Student: Can you get me a copy of them all - or if there a lot the first few?
<greg_g> greyfrog: thanks
<bnall> help please! does ubuntu support itunes?
<Cremepuff222> Yes, it does.
<jamman> bnall, no.
<jamman> Cremepuff222, how?
<jamman> Cremepuff222, wine?
<livingdaylight> Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :
<livingdaylight>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; No such device.
<Cremepuff222> I thought he said "jtunes", sorry.
<peanutb> bnall, no it dosent support itunes
<Zack> Jamman:
<bnall> thanks
<HoboBen> bnall, tried gtkpod?
<Student> penguin42, "mount: mounting /dev/hda3 on /root failed: no such device"
<Zack> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26350/
<bnall> gtkpod?
<HoboBen> Might be what you want, if you're after iPod use
<HoboBen> Search it in synaptic
<bnall> thanks!
<HoboBen> I haven't tested it much, but it looks promising
<Cremepuff222> Is Nalioth here?
<livingdaylight> i've added the US repositories to my Ubuntu and installed the US desktop and everything... but now i don't have wireless anymore..
<livingdaylight> root@Dune:~# iwconfig wlan0 essid linksys key ********** mode managed
<tck> anyone use Xen ?
<Zack> Jamman:
<Cremepuff222> Is seveas here?
<livingdaylight> Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :  SET failed on device wlan0 ; No such device
<penguin42> Student: Hmm that's bad, can you type   cat /proc/partitions  and tell me if there are any lines that have hd or sd in them?
<Orland0> How can I update MonoDevelop automatically
<Cremepuff222> Youjust open the command prompt.
<nalioth> Cremepuff222: usually. what's up?
<Cremepuff222> ...
<Cremepuff222> Could you give me access here?
<promet> =D
<Student> penguin42, I'll have to restart in order to get back to ubuntu start up....I'll be back then.
<nalioth> Cremepuff222: join #ubuntu-ops please
<penguin42> Student: OK
<Zack> Jamman: are you there?
<livingdaylight> i've added the US repositories to my Ubuntu and installed the US desktop and everything... but now i don't have wireless anymore..
<livingdaylight> root@Dune:~# iwconfig wlan0 essid linksys key ********** mode managed
<penguin42> hmm, that suggests he has something else booting on there
<livingdaylight> Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :  SET failed on device wlan0 ; No such device
<lgc> I just installed googleearth on my Dapper and it performs slow and choppy. Any tweaks, someone?
<penguin42> lgc: Do you know if your 3D drivers are working?
<Zack> Phacong
<ds0n> bnall, you still around?
<promet> Does GOogle Earth have a Linux client now, or is it wine or something...
<penguin42> promet: Yep Linux client
<penguin42> promet: Works great here
<Zack> promet: It does
<promet> Hmmmmmm...
<jamman> Zack, sorry, had to go and do the dishes.
<promet> How gracious of them..
<Zack> :) thats fine
<Zack> Jamman:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26350/
<lgc> penguin42, sorry about the questions, but do I need to set up something else besides 'apt* install googleearth?
<jamman> Zack, jecking it out now.
<Orland0> I would like to go from MonoDevelop 1.2 to 1.4, what is the best way?
<penguin42> lgc: Well I don't think I installed it by apt, but having installed it I didn't need to do anything else - it does use 3D acceleration a lot though, so make sure your 3D drivers are OK
<jamman> alright Zack, run sudo mkdir /var/spool/lpd
<Cremepuff222> Nalith, are you coming to #Cremepuff222 ?
<Zack> Jamman: ok nothing happened
<silvertip257> When I  try to chroot within my busybox that I'm building, I cannot run make install on openssh for bbox
<jamman> Zack, wrong. you didn't see any output, which is good.
<Zack> ok
<pha|con> jamman: it looks like from his paste that he lead the path with Desktop/home/zack/Desktop
<Zack> Whatever you say!lol
<lgc> penguin42, the thing is that I don't think I have such thing installed. All I have the basic graphics card that came with my Dell.
<penguin42> lgc: Ah, do you know what type - actually a lot of them are capable of some useful 3D
<pha|con> jamman: might be that he needs to get rid of the leading Desktop
<jamman> Zack, now it should install with "sudo dDesktop/mfc3360clpr-1.0.0-9.i386.deb"pkg -i
<lgc> penguin42, is that info obtainable through lspci?
<jamman> Zack, hold the phone.
<jamman> Zack, run "sudo dpkg -i Desktop/mfc3360clpr-1.0.0-9.i386.deb"
<penguin42> lgc: Try   lspci|grep -i vga
<jamman> pha|con, no, he ran it again right.
<pha|con> jamman:  my mistake, just saw he pasted both attempts.
<Zack> ok let me paste you this just a sec
<lu-bao> have installed ubuntu 7.04 and updated what includes kernel 2.6.20 now i have a Hauppauge Nova-T DVB-T with connexant chipset on linuxtv.org i can read at kernel 2.6.12 and higher this driver "CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_DVB" is included but i cant use dvb-t anyone know what's the problem?
<Zack> Jamman:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26351/
<jamman> Zack, let me guess waht to do. "sudo dpkg-reconfigure 3360clpr"
<lgc> penguin42, '0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)'.
<jamman> Zack, don't do it yet tho.
<penguin42> lgc: Cool - that can do 3D just fine
<Zack> ok
<slop> anyone know what ubuntu app i would use to format a partition to ntfs?
<lu-bao> its Conexant cx2388x chipset
<lgc> penguin42, the what should I do?
<jamman> OK Zack, all is set up.
<penguin42> lgc: I've got the 945GM which is the slightly newer model; can you do   glxinfo|grep -i direct
<jamman> Zack, now it should be in the Ubuntu printer thingy.
<Zack> ok so can i go into my add printer and it will be in the list?
<jamman> Zack, we can both check
<HoboBen> slop - GNOME partition editor / qparted I think
<lgc> penguin42, 'direct rendering: Yes'.
<HoboBen> As you can't format a mounted drive, the Ubuntu live CDs are excellent
<Zack> Jamman:i guess i need to restart my add printer??
<penguin42> lgc: Hmm the 'yes' should mean you are OK and the 3D acceleration is fine
* Mariele is back (gone 01:39:36)
<slop> HoboBen: gparted formats to ntfs?
<jamman> Zack, heck no. This is LINUX!!! (very little restarting done here)
<lgc> penguin42, that's good news, provided I get it to work right...with your help.
<silvertip257> slop:  gparted will format a partition to ntfs, yes
<Zack> Jamman: i actually have noticed that buuuut i dont see it
<HoboBen> Um, not sure actually.
<voidfull> hello
<pha|con> jamman: i think he means close his add printer window
<jamman> Zack, don't see what?
<slop> HoboBen: it appears that it DOES...but ntfs is grayed out...but if gparted does it, i'll figure it out.  thanks!
<pha|con> jamman: so it refreshes the list of known printer drivers
<jamman> Zack, oh, i see. yes you need to restart the printers dialoge.
<voidfull> can anybody tell me a server and a channel where i can ask questions regarding to xchat gnome?
<Zack> ok
<Zack> just a sec
<HoboBen> slop - http://qtparted.sourceforge.net/faq.en.html says yes, it works
<voidfull> this    https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+sources/xchat-gnome/+gethelp  linked me to here
<penguin42> lgc: Well I'm less sure what to suggest now; can you run the program   glxgears in a shell and wait 10 seconds or so and tell me the FPS figure it prints ?
<ds0n> void there is a #xchat on this server
<jamman> Zack, i see a MFC 3000, how about you?
<^|ce9^guard> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<vzeimauu> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<startstop> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<m0t0r> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<aaccf> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<aalders> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<aaren> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<jzkvfoos> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<erktkiq> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<skjuhlow> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<bhfcyjeyjb> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<^alkaline^> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<^_niku_^> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<^d-m-x^_yo> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<^beleaua^> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<^doamna_38^> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<^fire_wol> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<branzila> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<calintalin> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<aarika> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<gdptjfeb> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<tkvfail> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<ptsjono> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-aaccf:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-aaren:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-^_niku_^:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-^d-m-x^_yo:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-^|ce9^guard:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-^beleaua^:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-vzeimauu:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-startstop:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-m0t0r:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
* aaccf OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
-gdptjfeb:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-bhfcyjeyjb:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
* aaren OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
-ptsjono:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
* ptsjono OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* bhfcyjeyjb OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* ^_niku_^ OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* ^beleaua^ OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
-branzila:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
* branzila OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
-calintalin:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
* calintalin OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
-tkvfail:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
* vzeimauu OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
<bcolljxsf> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
* ^d-m-x^_yo OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
-bcolljxsf:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<xdheydgeva> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-xdheydgeva:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
* startstop OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* gdptjfeb OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
-^alkaline^:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<lgnoevmlcq> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-lgnoevmlcq:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<^911^> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-^911^:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
* ^911^ OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
-^doamna_38^:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
* ^doamna_38^ OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
-^fire_wol:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
* ^fire_wol OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
<kaiz3r> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-kaiz3r:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<gambit50> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-gambit50:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
* gambit50 OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
<xzibypyhrzw> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-xzibypyhrzw:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
* xzibypyhrzw OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
-aalders:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-aarika:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
* aarika OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
<aaron> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-aaron:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
* aaron OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
-jzkvfoos:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
* jzkvfoos OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
-erktkiq:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
* erktkiq OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
-skjuhlow:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
* skjuhlow OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
<fdjgxof> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-fdjgxof:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
* fdjgxof OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
<lchpbntyrt> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-lchpbntyrt:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
* lchpbntyrt OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* lgnoevmlcq OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* kaiz3r OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* m0t0r OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* tkvfail OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* aalders OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* ^alkaline^ OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* bcolljxsf OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
<qqocrxjzaru> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
* xdheydgeva OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* ^|ce9^guard OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
<mcjsgu> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-qqocrxjzaru:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
* qqocrxjzaru OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
<startstop> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<aaren> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<erktkiq> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<^|ce9^guard> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<^doamna_38^> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<branzila> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<aaccf> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<jzkvfoos> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<gdptjfeb> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<skjuhlow> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<^alkaline^> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<^_niku_^> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<^d-m-x^_yo> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<^911^> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<^beleaua^> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<^fire_wol> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<calintalin> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<gambit50> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<aarika> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<fdjgxof> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<lchpbntyrt> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<lgnoevmlcq> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<kaiz3r> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<m0t0r> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<xzibypyhrzw> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<aaron> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<tkvfail> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<ptsjono> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<aalders> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<xdheydgeva> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<bhfcyjeyjb> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<qqocrxjzaru> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<vzeimauu> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-mcjsgu:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
* mcjsgu OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
<bcolljxsf> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-bhfcyjeyjb:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-vzeimauu:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-bcolljxsf:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-xdheydgeva:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-^|ce9^guard:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-^alkaline^:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-lgnoevmlcq:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-^_niku_^:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-^d-m-x^_yo:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-^911^:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-^beleaua^:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-^doamna_38^:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-^fire_wol:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-kaiz3r:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-startstop:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-branzila:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-m0t0r:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-calintalin:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-gambit50:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-xzibypyhrzw:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-aaccf:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-aalders:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-aarika:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-aaren:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-aaron:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-jzkvfoos:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-erktkiq:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-gdptjfeb:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-skjuhlow:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-tkvfail:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-fdjgxof:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-lchpbntyrt:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-ptsjono:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-qqocrxjzaru:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<mcjsgu> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-mcjsgu:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
* bhfcyjeyjb OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* xdheydgeva OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* ^|ce9^guard OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* ^alkaline^ OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* lgnoevmlcq OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* ^_niku_^ OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* ^d-m-x^_yo OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* ^911^ OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* ^beleaua^ OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* vzeimauu OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* ^doamna_38^ OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* ^fire_wol OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* kaiz3r OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* startstop OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* branzila OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* m0t0r OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* calintalin OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* gambit50 OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* xzibypyhrzw OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* aaccf OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* aalders OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* aarika OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* aaren OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* aaron OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* jzkvfoos OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* erktkiq OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* gdptjfeb OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* skjuhlow OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* bcolljxsf OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* qqocrxjzaru OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* tkvfail OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* fdjgxof OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* ptsjono OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* lchpbntyrt OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* mcjsgu OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
<r0bby> !ops
<Zack> what the heck
<^|ce9^guard> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<vzeimauu> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<startstop> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<branzila> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<m0t0r> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<aaccf> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<aaren> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<jzkvfoos> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<erktkiq> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<skjuhlow> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<tkvfail> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<bhfcyjeyjb> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<^alkaline^> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<^_niku_^> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<^d-m-x^_yo> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<^911^> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<^beleaua^> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<^doamna_38^> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<^fire_wol> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<calintalin> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<aalders> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<aarika> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<fdjgxof> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<ptsjono> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<lchpbntyrt> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-aaccf:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-^_niku_^:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-startstop:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-aaren:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-bhfcyjeyjb:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-^|ce9^guard:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-^d-m-x^_yo:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-fdjgxof:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-^911^:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-^beleaua^:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-vzeimauu:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-aalders:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<xdheydgeva> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<lgnoevmlcq> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<kaiz3r> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<gambit50> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<xzibypyhrzw> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-xzibypyhrzw:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<aaron> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<gdptjfeb> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-gdptjfeb:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<bcolljxsf> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-^alkaline^:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-kaiz3r:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-branzila:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-calintalin:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-jzkvfoos:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-erktkiq:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-skjuhlow:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-ptsjono:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-lgnoevmlcq:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-^doamna_38^:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-^fire_wol:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-tkvfail:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-lchpbntyrt:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-xdheydgeva:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-gambit50:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-aarika:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-aaron:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-bcolljxsf:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-m0t0r:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<qqocrxjzaru> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<mcjsgu> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-mcjsgu:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-qqocrxjzaru:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
* qqocrxjzaru OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* bhfcyjeyjb OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* xdheydgeva OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* ^|ce9^guard OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* ^alkaline^ OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* lgnoevmlcq OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* ^_niku_^ OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* ^d-m-x^_yo OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* ^911^ OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* ^beleaua^ OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* vzeimauu OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* ^doamna_38^ OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* ^fire_wol OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* kaiz3r OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* startstop OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* branzila OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* m0t0r OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* calintalin OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* gambit50 OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* xzibypyhrzw OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* aaccf OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* aalders OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* aarika OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* aaren OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* aaron OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* jzkvfoos OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* erktkiq OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* gdptjfeb OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* skjuhlow OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* bcolljxsf OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* tkvfail OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* fdjgxof OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* ptsjono OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* lchpbntyrt OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
* mcjsgu OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
<lu-bao> lol
<IndyGunFreak> !opd
<erktkiq> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<^|ce9^guard> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<vzeimauu> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<startstop> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<branzila> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<m0t0r> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<aaccf> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<aalders> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<aaren> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<jzkvfoos> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<skjuhlow> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<bhfcyjeyjb> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<^alkaline^> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<^_niku_^> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<^d-m-x^_yo> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<^911^> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<^beleaua^> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<^doamna_38^> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<^fire_wol> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<calintalin> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<aarika> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<gdptjfeb> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<tkvfail> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<fdjgxof> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<lchpbntyrt> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<xdheydgeva> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<lgnoevmlcq> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<gambit50> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<xzibypyhrzw> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<aaron> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<ptsjono> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<bcolljxsf> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<kaiz3r> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<qqocrxjzaru> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-bhfcyjeyjb:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-xdheydgeva:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-^|ce9^guard:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-^alkaline^:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-lgnoevmlcq:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-^_niku_^:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-^d-m-x^_yo:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-^911^:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-^beleaua^:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-vzeimauu:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-^doamna_38^:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-^fire_wol:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-kaiz3r:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-startstop:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-branzila:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-m0t0r:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-calintalin:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-gambit50:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-xzibypyhrzw:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-aaccf:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-aalders:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-aarika:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-aaren:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-aaron:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-jzkvfoos:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-erktkiq:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-gdptjfeb:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-skjuhlow:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-bcolljxsf:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-tkvfail:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-fdjgxof:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-ptsjono:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-lchpbntyrt:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<armyriad> Please stop!
<mcjsgu> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-mcjsgu:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<IndyGunFreak> geez...lol
-qqocrxjzaru:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
* bhfcyjeyjb OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* xdheydgeva OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* ^|ce9^guard OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* ^alkaline^ OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* lgnoevmlcq OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* ^_niku_^ OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* ^d-m-x^_yo OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* ^911^ OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* ^beleaua^ OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* vzeimauu OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* ^doamna_38^ OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* ^fire_wol OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* kaiz3r OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* startstop OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* branzila OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* m0t0r OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* calintalin OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* gambit50 OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* xzibypyhrzw OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* aaccf OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* aalders OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* aarika OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* aaren OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* aaron OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* jzkvfoos OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* erktkiq OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* gdptjfeb OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* skjuhlow OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* bcolljxsf OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* qqocrxjzaru OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* tkvfail OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* fdjgxof OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* ptsjono OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* lchpbntyrt OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
<r0bby> !ops
* mcjsgu OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
<ds0n> !ops
<GrueTamer> this is rather funny, actually, what losers these people are
<bhfcyjeyjb> no we won't stop
<^|ce9^guard> no we won't stop
<^_niku_^> no we won't stop
<^911^> no we won't stop
<^beleaua^> no we won't stop
<vzeimauu> no we won't stop
<^doamna_38^> no we won't stop
<^fire_wol> no we won't stop
<startstop> no we won't stop
<branzila> no we won't stop
<m0t0r> no we won't stop
<calintalin> no we won't stop
<aaccf> no we won't stop
<aalders> no we won't stop
<aarika> no we won't stop
<aaren> no we won't stop
<jzkvfoos> no we won't stop
<erktkiq> no we won't stop
<gdptjfeb> no we won't stop
<skjuhlow> no we won't stop
<tkvfail> no we won't stop
<fdjgxof> no we won't stop
<lchpbntyrt> no we won't stop
<xdheydgeva> no we won't stop
<^d-m-x^_yo> no we won't stop
<gambit50> no we won't stop
<xzibypyhrzw> no we won't stop
<aaron> no we won't stop
<ptsjono> no we won't stop
<^alkaline^> no we won't stop
<lgnoevmlcq> no we won't stop
<kaiz3r> no we won't stop
<bcolljxsf> no we won't stop
<qqocrxjzaru> no we won't stop
<gnomefreak> ds0n: on it
<r0bby> HELP
<mcjsgu> no we won't stop
<^|ce9^guard> no we won't stop
<^alkaline^> no we won't stop
<^beleaua^> no we won't stop
<vzeimauu> no we won't stop
<^doamna_38^> no we won't stop
<startstop> no we won't stop
<branzila> no we won't stop
<m0t0r> no we won't stop
<aaccf> no we won't stop
<aalders> no we won't stop
<aarika> no we won't stop
<aaren> no we won't stop
<jzkvfoos> no we won't stop
<erktkiq> no we won't stop
<gdptjfeb> no we won't stop
<skjuhlow> no we won't stop
<tkvfail> no we won't stop
<bhfcyjeyjb> no we won't stop
<^_niku_^> no we won't stop
<^d-m-x^_yo> no we won't stop
<^911^> no we won't stop
<^fire_wol> no we won't stop
<calintalin> no we won't stop
<fdjgxof> no we won't stop
<ptsjono> no we won't stop
<lchpbntyrt> no we won't stop
<gambit50> no we won't stop
<xzibypyhrzw> no we won't stop
<aaron> no we won't stop
<lgnoevmlcq> no we won't stop
<kaiz3r> no we won't stop
<xdheydgeva> no we won't stop
<bcolljxsf> no we won't stop
<qqocrxjzaru> no we won't stop
<mcjsgu> no we won't stop
<silvertip257> wtf ?
<aaccf> no we won't stop
<aaren> no we won't stop
<skjuhlow> no we won't stop
<tkvfail> no we won't stop
<^|ce9^guard> no we won't stop
<^alkaline^> no we won't stop
<^beleaua^> no we won't stop
<vzeimauu> no we won't stop
<^doamna_38^> no we won't stop
<startstop> no we won't stop
<branzila> no we won't stop
<m0t0r> no we won't stop
<aalders> no we won't stop
<aarika> no we won't stop
<jzkvfoos> no we won't stop
<erktkiq> no we won't stop
<gdptjfeb> no we won't stop
<bhfcyjeyjb> no we won't stop
<^_niku_^> no we won't stop
<^d-m-x^_yo> no we won't stop
<^911^> no we won't stop
<^fire_wol> no we won't stop
<calintalin> no we won't stop
<fdjgxof> no we won't stop
<ptsjono> no we won't stop
<lchpbntyrt> no we won't stop
<gambit50> no we won't stop
<xzibypyhrzw> no we won't stop
<aaron> no we won't stop
<lgnoevmlcq> no we won't stop
<kaiz3r> no we won't stop
<bcolljxsf> no we won't stop
<TreMobyl> so lame
<xdheydgeva> no we won't stop
<qqocrxjzaru> no we won't stop
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@125.128.2.161]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<mcjsgu> no we won't stop
<bhfcyjeyjb> no we won't stop
<^|ce9^guard> no we won't stop
<^beleaua^> no we won't stop
<vzeimauu> no we won't stop
<^doamna_38^> no we won't stop
<startstop> no we won't stop
<branzila> no we won't stop
<aaccf> no we won't stop
<aalders> no we won't stop
<aarika> no we won't stop
<aaren> no we won't stop
<jzkvfoos> no we won't stop
<erktkiq> no we won't stop
<gdptjfeb> no we won't stop
<skjuhlow> no we won't stop
<tkvfail> no we won't stop
<lgnoevmlcq> no we won't stop
<^_niku_^> no we won't stop
<^d-m-x^_yo> no we won't stop
<^911^> no we won't stop
<^fire_wol> no we won't stop
<calintalin> no we won't stop
<gambit50> no we won't stop
<xzibypyhrzw> no we won't stop
<aaron> no we won't stop
<fdjgxof> no we won't stop
<ptsjono> no we won't stop
<lchpbntyrt> no we won't stop
<m0t0r> no we won't stop
<^alkaline^> no we won't stop
<kaiz3r> no we won't stop
<xdheydgeva> no we won't stop
<qqocrxjzaru> no we won't stop
<barawrks> Wow...NICE.
<aaren> no we won't stop
<^|ce9^guard> no we won't stop
<vzeimauu> no we won't stop
<startstop> no we won't stop
<branzila> no we won't stop
<m0t0r> no we won't stop
<aaccf> no we won't stop
<jzkvfoos> no we won't stop
<erktkiq> no we won't stop
<skjuhlow> no we won't stop
<bhfcyjeyjb> no we won't stop
<^alkaline^> no we won't stop
<^beleaua^> no we won't stop
<^doamna_38^> no we won't stop
<^fire_wol> no we won't stop
<calintalin> no we won't stop
<aarika> no we won't stop
<gdptjfeb> no we won't stop
<tkvfail> no we won't stop
<^_niku_^> no we won't stop
<^d-m-x^_yo> no we won't stop
<^911^> no we won't stop
<gambit50> no we won't stop
<xzibypyhrzw> no we won't stop
<aalders> no we won't stop
<aaron> no we won't stop
<fdjgxof> no we won't stop
<ptsjono> no we won't stop
<lchpbntyrt> no we won't stop
<xdheydgeva> no we won't stop
<mcjsgu> no we won't stop
<lgnoevmlcq> no we won't stop
<kaiz3r> no we won't stop
<qqocrxjzaru> no we won't stop
<vzeimauu> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<startstop> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<m0t0r> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<aaccf> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<aalders> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<aaren> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<mcjsgu> no we won't stop
<jzkvfoos> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<erktkiq> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<skjuhlow> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<bhfcyjeyjb> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<^|ce9^guard> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<^_niku_^> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<^d-m-x^_yo> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<^911^> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<^beleaua^> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<^doamna_38^> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<^fire_wol> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<branzila> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<calintalin> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<aarika> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<gdptjfeb> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<tkvfail> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<fdjgxof> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<ptsjono> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<lchpbntyrt> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-^|ce9^guard:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-^beleaua^:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-aaccf:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-aaren:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-jzkvfoos:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-^_niku_^:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-^d-m-x^_yo:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-^911^:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-startstop:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-m0t0r:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-calintalin:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-gdptjfeb:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-fdjgxof:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-bhfcyjeyjb:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-vzeimauu:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-^fire_wol:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-aalders:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
* aaren OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
<gambit50> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-^doamna_38^:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
* ^doamna_38^ OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* startstop OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
-branzila:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
* aaccf OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
-erktkiq:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
* erktkiq OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
-skjuhlow:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
* skjuhlow OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
-ptsjono:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
* ^|ce9^guard OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* ^_niku_^ OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* ^d-m-x^_yo OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* ^beleaua^ OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* vzeimauu OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
-aarika:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
* aarika OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* jzkvfoos OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* fdjgxof OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
-gambit50:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
* bhfcyjeyjb OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* ^911^ OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* ^fire_wol OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* m0t0r OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* gdptjfeb OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* ptsjono OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
-lchpbntyrt:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-tkvfail:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
* tkvfail OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* gambit50 OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
<xdheydgeva> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<^alkaline^> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-^alkaline^:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
* aalders OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* lchpbntyrt OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
-xdheydgeva:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
* calintalin OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
<lgnoevmlcq> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-lgnoevmlcq:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
* lgnoevmlcq OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
<kaiz3r> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-kaiz3r:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
* kaiz3r OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
<xzibypyhrzw> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-xzibypyhrzw:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
* xzibypyhrzw OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
<aaron> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-aaron:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
* aaron OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* branzila OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* ^alkaline^ OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* xdheydgeva OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
<mcjsgu> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<qqocrxjzaru> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-qqocrxjzaru:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
* qqocrxjzaru OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
-mcjsgu:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
* mcjsgu OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
<armyriad> ...
<IndyGunFreak> geez...lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linux_probe> damned little kids
<^|ce9^guard> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<vzeimauu> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<startstop> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<branzila> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<m0t0r> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<aaccf> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<aaren> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<jzkvfoos> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<erktkiq> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<gdptjfeb> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<skjuhlow> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<tkvfail> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<bhfcyjeyjb> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<^_niku_^> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<^d-m-x^_yo> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<^911^> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<^beleaua^> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<^doamna_38^> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<^fire_wol> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<calintalin> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<aalders> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<aarika> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<fdjgxof> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<ptsjono> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<lchpbntyrt> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-^|ce9^guard:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-aaccf:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-^_niku_^:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-^beleaua^:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-fdjgxof:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-^911^:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-^d-m-x^_yo:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-startstop:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-aaren:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-vzeimauu:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-aalders:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-bhfcyjeyjb:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-m0t0r:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-lchpbntyrt:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-calintalin:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<xdheydgeva> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<^alkaline^> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<lgnoevmlcq> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<gambit50> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-gambit50:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<xzibypyhrzw> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-xzibypyhrzw:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<aaron> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-jzkvfoos:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-erktkiq:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-tkvfail:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-ptsjono:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-xdheydgeva:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-^doamna_38^:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-^fire_wol:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-gdptjfeb:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-skjuhlow:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-aarika:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-aaron:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-lgnoevmlcq:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<kaiz3r> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-branzila:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-^alkaline^:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<qqocrxjzaru> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-kaiz3r:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<Zack> YOU GUYS NEED TO GET YOUR SHIT TOGETHER AND BOTHER SOMEONE ELSE!
<r0bby> fucking christ
* kaiz3r OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* bhfcyjeyjb OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* xdheydgeva OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* ^|ce9^guard OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* ^alkaline^ OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* lgnoevmlcq OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* ^_niku_^ OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* ^d-m-x^_yo OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* ^911^ OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* ^beleaua^ OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* vzeimauu OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* ^doamna_38^ OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* ^fire_wol OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* startstop OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* branzila OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* m0t0r OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* calintalin OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* gambit50 OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* xzibypyhrzw OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* aaccf OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* aalders OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* aarika OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* aaren OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* aaron OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* jzkvfoos OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* erktkiq OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* gdptjfeb OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* skjuhlow OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* tkvfail OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* fdjgxof OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* ptsjono OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* lchpbntyrt OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
<mcjsgu> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-mcjsgu:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-qqocrxjzaru:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<CerebroJD> wow
* mcjsgu OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* qqocrxjzaru OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
<jamman> this is fun.
<TreMobyl> seems like a job for a bot
<GrueTamer> gentoos cool, now please be quiet
<silvertip257> who the hell ?
<r0bby> !ops
<Martinp23> /mode +mz, please!
<startstop> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<aaren> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<erktkiq> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<^|ce9^guard> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<branzila> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<m0t0r> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<jzkvfoos> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<gdptjfeb> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<skjuhlow> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<bhfcyjeyjb> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<^beleaua^> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<vzeimauu> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<^doamna_38^> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<calintalin> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<aaccf> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<aalders> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<aarika> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<tkvfail> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-aaren:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-^|ce9^guard:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-aaccf:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-vzeimauu:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-startstop:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-m0t0r:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-bhfcyjeyjb:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-^beleaua^:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-gdptjfeb:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-tkvfail:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<xdheydgeva> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<^alkaline^> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<lgnoevmlcq> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<^_niku_^> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-^_niku_^:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<^d-m-x^_yo> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-^d-m-x^_yo:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<^911^> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<^fire_wol> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-^fire_wol:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-branzila:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<gambit50> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-gambit50:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<xzibypyhrzw> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-xzibypyhrzw:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<aaron> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-erktkiq:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-skjuhlow:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<fdjgxof> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-fdjgxof:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<ptsjono> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-ptsjono:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-^911^:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-^doamna_38^:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-calintalin:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-aalders:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-jzkvfoos:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-aarika:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-aaron:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-lgnoevmlcq:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-xdheydgeva:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-^alkaline^:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<kaiz3r> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-kaiz3r:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<mcjsgu> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
<qqocrxjzaru> OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
-qqocrxjzaru:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
* bhfcyjeyjb OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* xdheydgeva OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* ^|ce9^guard OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* ^alkaline^ OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* lgnoevmlcq OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* ^_niku_^ OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* ^d-m-x^_yo OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* ^911^ OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* ^beleaua^ OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* vzeimauu OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* ^doamna_38^ OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* ^fire_wol OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* kaiz3r OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* startstop OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* branzila OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* m0t0r OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* calintalin OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* gambit50 OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* xzibypyhrzw OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* aaccf OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* aalders OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* aarika OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* aaren OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* aaron OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* jzkvfoos OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* erktkiq OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* gdptjfeb OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* skjuhlow OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* tkvfail OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* fdjgxof OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* ptsjono OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
-mcjsgu:#ubuntu- OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE!
* mcjsgu OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
* qqocrxjzaru OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! OH HY! BEEN A WHILE! GENTOO IS WAY MUCH BETTAR THAN UBUNTURD! UBUNTURD IS SO FULL OF SHITE! 
<barawrks> LMFAO...He's about to get pwned. D:
<t3soro> ...
<lu-bao> ROFL script kiddies XD
* <aaren!n=mgym@207-172-248-72.c3-0.eas-ubr5.atw-eas.pa.cable.rcn.com>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <^|ce9^guard!n=lpcakjiv@c-67-162-60-215.hsd1.il.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <vzeimauu!n=ywnjmpy@ool-18b843b0.dyn.optonline.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <startstop!n=eenblb@71.86.197.165>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <branzila!n=sfqaaz@24-119-134-131.cpe.cableone.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <m0t0r!n=rfmek@c-75-67-202-143.hsd1.ma.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <aaccf!n=jrwmxplx@c-24-12-109-162.hsd1.in.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <aalders!n=kghdrzla@216-164-190-142.c3-0.smr-ubr1.sbo-smr.ma.cable.rcn.com>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <jzkvfoos!n=nkuavzcj@c-68-59-135-136.hsd1.fl.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <erktkiq!n=fuqjdhtz@c-66-176-173-191.hsd1.fl.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <skjuhlow!n=jofketlp@c-69-137-194-46.hsd1.fl.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <bhfcyjeyjb!n=zoynnv@ip68-0-54-62.no.no.cox.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <^alkaline^!n=pbmenn@68-184-10-230.dhcp.wrbg.mo.charter.com>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <^_niku_^!n=lqswv@c-69-249-64-41.hsd1.nj.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <^d-m-x^_yo!n=wzjwwvg@ool-45788a35.dyn.optonline.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <^911^!n=zrzhknjk@ool-45766025.dyn.optonline.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <^beleaua^!n=fphvpnce@ool-44c4722c.dyn.optonline.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <^doamna_38^!n=ldvofb@c-66-229-80-75.hsd1.fl.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <^fire_wol!n=sympnwt@c-68-58-231-93.hsd1.sc.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <calintalin!n=qrwdi@ip70-178-165-23.ks.ks.cox.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <aarika!n=jxziphlk@208.123.56.157>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <fdjgxof!n=mcwap@76.20.132.5>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <ptsjono!n=cqzspza@c-76-18-33-71.hsd1.fl.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <xdheydgeva!n=mwadwju@24-155-214-155.dyn.grandenetworks.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <gambit50!n=pvcozrte@CPE-76-178-123-116.natsow.res.rr.com>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <xzibypyhrzw!n=tupxg@modemcable031.126-81-70.mc.videotron.ca>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <aaron!n=cnwf@vid-26.dhcp.grp7.tnmmrl.infoave.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <lgnoevmlcq!n=btoyuwre@host-70-45-79-114.onelinkpr.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <kaiz3r!n=bricychy@cpe-70-122-111-162.houston.res.rr.com>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <gdptjfeb!n=ibzcle@ool-45744be2.dyn.optonline.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <tkvfail!n=vktmyaj@ppp-70-242-2-177.dsl.hstntx.swbell.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <qqocrxjzaru!n=nnskjyyx@c-68-55-43-200.hsd1.md.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <mcjsgu!n=uucxxgu@cpe-74-65-30-242.rochester.res.rr.com>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
<armyriad> What is going on?
* <gambit50!n=pvcozrte@CPE-76-178-123-116.natsow.res.rr.com>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> got em
<GrueTamer> lol!!!
<AndrewB> everybody /umode +C
<Zack> hello!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o numist]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by numist
* mode/#ubuntu [+i]  by numist
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by numist
<Cremepuff222> OH NO!!!
<Cremepuff222> BOT FLOOD!!!!
<lu-bao> ah i see <.<
<TreMobyl> have we returned to normalcy?
<Zack> WHAT IS GOING ON!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
* mode/#ubuntu [+r-i]  by numist
<AndrewB>   /umode +C is going to help
<numist> well that was fun
<barawrks> Hopefully...
<r0bby> thank you
<barawrks> D<
<armyriad> What does that do?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o numist]  by ChanServ
<barawrks> Andy to the reskew <3
<numist> armyriad: only registered users can join
<jamman> yes indeed.
<xenex> O.o
<IndyGunFreak> man, tha twas nuts.
<jamman> stupid spam.
<ds0n> hah.  i have respect for gentoo.. aparently i just lost respect for its community however
<IndyGunFreak> tha tmade my head hurt
<HymnToLife> what the... ?
<jamman> ok Zack, you may need the package lpr, but it will uninstall cups...
<Zack> DO NOT  tell me i just had my helper booted
<IndyGunFreak> Zack: couple of retards, n9othing to be alarmed about.
<HymnToLife> I see
<numist> (and, incidentally, speak)
<linux_probe> some kiddie though they was cool
<jamman> Zack, nope, im right here.
<silvertip257> IndyGunFreak:  what the hell did they do?
<TreMobyl> meh, it proably had nothing to do with gentoo
<lu-bao> why not have a script in the bot here what autobans people who spam more than 3 lines per second? :)
* GrueTamer goes back to playing nethack in peace
<jamman> TreMobyl, probly.
<TreMobyl> so, any idea when network-manager-gnome will be unhorked in gutsy?
<Zack> Jamman: um.... English? haha lpr is what i dont understand
* TreMobyl misses having network connectivty
<lgc> Place free of  mo**er****ers now? Gee!
<IndyGunFreak> silvertip257: lol, well, the might have been the first to break every channel rule..lol
<jamman> Zack, me neither, yet...
<Cremepuff222> motherfuckers
<Zack> ooh
<IndyGunFreak> looks like they set a bot to flood the place, not sure though
* mode/#ubuntu [+o numist]  by ChanServ
<penguin42> TreMobyl: Oh they've not broken that again have they? It was broken for ages in the pre-feisy's
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<silvertip257> is that right Indy hahah
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by numist
* mode/#ubuntu [-o numist]  by ChanServ
<r0bby> I really love it when tards come around
<numist> me too
<TreMobyl> penguin42: network-manager got updated but apparently not gnome frontend.  :(
<tck> some people have wayyy too much time on their hands
<stevej> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lu-bao> hey in past i asked for help why nobody wants to help me :(
<jamman> Zack, k i gtg. ill be back about 8 if you don't get it fixed...
<ds0n> zomg spamming with a botnet im so leet
<Zack> Jamman
<Zack> Ok
<IndyGunFreak> silvertip257: yeah, stick around her elong enough, it happens on occasion
<Cremepuff222> ...
<ds0n> ;/
<Cremepuff222> We need op training here.
<r0bby> ds0n: it actually makes them look like idiots
<ErrantEgo> looks like the network is full of em here today
<silvertip257> IndyGunFreak:  what kinda script was it?  Wish I knew what their channel was, I'd do it back ... the creeps ... ugh
<Zack> Cremepuff222: whats that?
<ds0n> r0bby, precisely.  sarcasm does not convey well in text ;p
<Cremepuff222> I got kicked.
<Cremepuff222> So I rejoined.
<linux_probe> they can't look like idiots, when they infact allready are idiots
<barawrks> ds0n>  I feel ya', G.
<IndyGunFreak> silvertip257: i don't know how to do it..., but they use some sort of script and make a bot flood the channel.
<lu-bao> i bet it was some workers from microsoft to assault opensource XDD *myth* :>
<Phocean> Cremepuff222, no wonder
<Student> penguin42, You still here?
<penguin42> Student: Nod
<TreMobyl> so, no idea when network-manager-gnome will be fixed?
<ds0n> thanks for your efforts fellas
<silvertip257> Indy ,,, I think I'll stick w/ productive projects =)
<rbs-tito> TreMobyl: Have you checked launchpad?
<TreMobyl> not sure if it's just a dependency problem or if there really is a big change in network-manager
<numist> oh great, another wave
* mode/#ubuntu [+o numist]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by numist
<Phocean> TreMobyl, what's wrong with nm ?
<TreMobyl> rbs-tito: yes
<Cremepuff222> Lalalalalala.
<silvertip257> IndyGunFreak:  you ever compile / chroot stuff ?  I'm working on busybox
<TreMobyl> Phocean: network-manager-gnome didn't come along for the ride when network-manager got updated
<rbs-tito> TreMobyl: Are the bugs listed?
<TreMobyl> rbs-tito: didn't see it
<Zack> Indygunfreak: i was wondering what you knew about Drivers for Ubuntu
<Cremepuff222> Doo de doo de doo...
<Cremepuff222> doo de doo de doo!!!
<r0bby> numist: the timing in between their floods worries me
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@Wikipedia/Cremepuff222]  by nixternal
<IndyGunFreak> silvertip257: only thing i've compiled is the new version of Pidgin, i don't mess with compiling.
* Cremepuff222 was kicked off #ubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<lgc> penguin42, you still there?
<IndyGunFreak> Zack: that would depend on what drivers
<penguin42> lgc: Yep
<rbs-tito> TreMobyl: File a bug if needed, if one is already there then it is probably waiting for some manpower. We're really busy at the bugsquad.
<Zack> IndyGunFreak:Printer Drivers
<silvertip257> IndyGunFreak:  ok thnks anyway ... :(
<barawrks> :(
<Student> penguin42, Okay, I have on drive, partitions are HDA0 (the entire drive) HDA1(recovery partition that hp put in there so they don't have to ship backup discs) HDA2 (Windows part) HDA3 (Ubuntu Linux) HDA4 (swap)
<IndyGunFreak> silvertip257: didn't we go over that, i could swear that busybox is in the repos.
<barawrks> Sad faces all 'round. :'(
<IndyGunFreak> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<lgc> penguin42, glxgears runs pretty well, but I don't know where to get the frame rate.
<lu-bao> that is stupid i need help :(
<IndyGunFreak> Zack: have you looked at those links?
<silvertip257> those asses are banning & punting ppl from the channel ...
<penguin42> Student: do those partitons show up in /proc/partitions from that prompt?
<ErrantEgo> this is one happenin' place :P
<Student> penguin42, Yep
<penguin42> lgc: If you wait about 10 seconds it should print them to the console you started it on
<Zack> IndyGunFreak: I read about the cups but i dont know how to install this driver i got off the internet it was in .deb format
<lgc> penguin42, let me try again...
<IndyGunFreak> Zack: if its a deb, try double clicking it.
<penguin42> Student: Interesting - from that error I thought it was saying it couldn't find hda3
<Student> penguin42, I don't know what to do, but I need it back up because I got files for work on ubuntu. Really need this.
<TreMobyl> ah, bug #121026
<IndyGunFreak> Zack: what type of printer?.. make/model #?
<TreMobyl> can someone push this along please?
<Zack> IndyGunFreak:jamman helped me install it see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26353/ to see what i was doing, and double clicking it doesnt put the driver in the correct format or place for the computer to use in the add Printers ....wizard thing
<lgc> penguin42, not on my Dapper.
<penguin42> Student: Sure, have you got an Ubuntu live cd or a knoppix cd around ?
<silvertip257> IndyGunFreak:  i'm compiling it special for a live cd project and adding openssh to it as well
<penguin42> lgc: Hohum, I'm on feisty here
<IndyGunFreak> silvertip257: thats right.. now i remember.
<silvertip257> :-{
<silvertip257> yea
<silvertip257> I have it almost there
<Student> penguin42, Trying to find Ubuntu cd, just a moment.
<barawrks> silvertip257> :(
<silvertip257> just gotta get openssh in it & then compile my 2.6.x kernel too
<Zack> IndyGunFreak:so i got that far but i dont know how to set it as driver for my computer to use.
<rbs-tito> TreMobyl: Lol, I can't look at it right now. firefox is recompiling, I'm trying to recompile firefox to fix a bug
<barawrks> silvertip257>  All teh sad faces :'(
<IndyGunFreak> Zack: whats the model/model # of the printer?
<silvertip257> barawrks:  you know how to compile & all ?
<lgc> penguin42, should we try something else?
<rbs-tito> firefox
<barawrks> Lawl.  WUT?
<barawrks> R U SRS?
<silvertip257> nvm
<Zack> Brother MFC-3360C
<kempo> what happened?
<silvertip257> NVM
<TreMobyl> rbs-tito: sooner rather than later is good; unsuspecting people will lose connectivity if nm-gnome disappears
<barawrks> LINUX A HAXUR T00L
<barawrks> D<
<penguin42> lgc: Well the only other options I can think of are trying to look at the settings on google-earth; since glxinfo says it is direct it is probably OK
<kbrooks> barawrks, no, it is not a *cracker* tool
* barawrks underlines you can't feel the sarcasm in text...
<kbrooks> what the...
<ds0n> heh
<kbrooks> sarcasm doesnt transfer over irc very well
<cavalierprime> is there a version of Ubuntu that supports the Digital Alpha processor?
<kbrooks> doesnt he know that?
<ds0n> yeah i had  episode of that easlier, kbrooks
<ds0n> earlier*
<Zack> IndyGunFreak:.....
<silvertip257> what a dipstick =D
<Student> penguin42, I found my original Dapper cd that I burned off the net.
<pha|con> you have to use the <sarcasm> blocks
<IndyGunFreak> Zack: hang on... i don't mess with printers much,
<penguin42> Student: OK, if you can get a live boot on that then trying mounting the partition from it
<Zack> ok
<kbrooks> silvertip257, uh, are you <metaphor>using that as a weapon</metaphor>
<ds0n> rofl
<ds0n> here we go
<pha|con> <nelson muntz> HA HA! </nelson muntz>
<silvertip257> kbrooks:  eh not really ... not you I mean b@rawrks
<lgc> penguin42, I don't see a 'settings' option on GE.
<kbrooks> silvertip257, that was a general question
<ds0n> <metal gear solid>SSSNNNAAAAAAAAKKKKKKEEEEEEE!?!?!?!</metal gear solid>
<Student> penguin42, Umm, I don't really know how to mount an existing partition from the cd - also, will doing this save my already existing files on the partitions?
<penguin42> lgc: Under tools->options
<silvertip257> oh ok heh . no kbrooks
<tck> anyone use VirtualBox or any other virtualization software such as VMware, Xen or Qemu ?
<penguin42> Student: Yes you shouldn't lose any files from this (if you haven't already!) - do you have another machine that you can irc while you are doing this?
<IndyGunFreak> Zack:  http://solutions.brother.com/linux/sol/printer/linux/cups_wrapper_install6.html
<penguin42> tck: I've used both vmware and Xen
<HoboBen> I use Qemu to run Damn Small Linux on Windoze sometimes. Why?
<RickKnight> Has anyone here been able to successfully apply openswan patches to ubuntu/kubuntu kernels?
<lgc> penguin42, I'm at it. What should I tweak?
<mortuis99> is there a prog/app that goes through and finds duplicate files in a folder?
<Ch1ppy> hey, I got frustrated with an error I was in eclipse getting (caused by a plugin) and uninstalled, deleted the eclipse folders, and reinstalled.  Now I'm getting this: http://pastebin.ca/577681 can anyone help me out?
<tck> penguin42, what did you think of them
<Student> penguin42, This is the only machine I got around - could you give me a link for the procedure in order to do this?
<tck> penguin42, which did you find better?
<Zack> IndyGunFreak:ill see if that works but i THINK i just did that brb
<penguin42> lgc:Not sure - I've not tweaked any of them; but there seem to be lots there to reduce levels of details and things for speed; also try removing some of the layers
<IndyGunFreak> Zack: ok.
<tck> being Xen is GPL and vmware is not
<penguin42> Student: I'm not sure I know of a page
<penguin42> tck: They are a bit different
<IndyGunFreak> Zack: just remember when it calls for root commands, to use sudo
<tck> penguin42, was looking at this one -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<penguin42> tck: VMWare just works and you can install pretty much any OS; it can be fiddly to get it to work with particular kernel versions sincethey have their own kernel patches
<lgc> penguin42, OK, let me try some out. Thanks.
<HoboBen> mortuis99 - Searching for "dup" in synaptic gave me fdupes, which looks ok
<Student> penguin42, So I just load of the live cd... and then what? Is everything going to be there waiting for me, or do I have to do something through the terminal?
<penguin42> tck: Xen is rather different (unless you have hardware with VT) you need to run specially modified kernels; with the latest versions of Xen it's pretty neat and fast
<tck> penguin42, yes but i dont like all that licence crap they are throwing at me .:(
<penguin42> Student: You are going to have to do some terminal stuff - the thing is we don't know exactly what's wrong, but given a working live cd we could find out
<tck> penguin42, ok thank you
<Student> penguin42, Ok, I'll try that, just tell me what to do.
<penguin42> Student: If I had a terminal on a working livecd on your machine I would:   1) fsck /dev/hda3   and check it's OK,  then mount it somewhere  and check that it looks like an OK filesystem  3) I'd copy the really important files I was working off somewhere safe  4) well that depends what's wrong
<penguin42> Student: Do you have a friend you could take your machine around to so you could IRC while running with the live cd?
<Zack> IndyGunFreak:It Didnt work out
<IndyGunFreak> Zack: whats the problem?
<Student> penguin42, Heh, I don't see my self dragging my tower all the way over my friends house. I'll try those commands you mentioned, and then I'll be back with what I get.
<penguin42> Student: OK, I'm going to bed now - but I'm sure other guys here will help
<Zack> IndyGunFreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26356/
<lu-bao> penguin42 good night
<HoboBen> Nanite penguin :)
<Student> penguin42, Thank you for all your help.
<penguin42> night guys
<penguin42> student: Good luck!
<IndyGunFreak> Zack: is that the name of the .deb file you downloaded?
<Zack> IndyGunFreak: yes
<IndyGunFreak> are you in the right director of the .deb?
<Zack> Yes
<IndyGunFreak> ie, ~/Desktop
<Zack> IndyGunFreak:it is correct, the file is on my desktop
<IndyGunFreak> Zack: just for grins, move that .deb file, inside your home folder, then run the command.
<Zack> ok
<rbs-tito> TreMobyl: What was that bug?
<lgc> Anyone familiars with Google Earth's quirks?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Zack> IndyGunFreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26357/
<mortuis99> ok i DLed and installed FDUPES and not i cant find wehre it is HELP PLEASE?
<IndyGunFreak> Zack:  didn't you miss a --force command in there?
<Zack> gah. I will be so glad when terminal is gone
<IndyGunFreak> Zack: well.. its never gonna be gone.
<wceoscar> How can i add more effect to Beryl???????????????????????????
<Hobbsee> !beryl | wceoscar
<ubotu> wceoscar: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<lgc> Anyone familiar with Google Earth's quirks?
<HoboBen> Night all.
<lgc> Google Earth on my Dapper is almost useless.
<Zack> IndyGunFreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26358/
<ojnk> i got a quick question for someone
<Lekrem> what
<KanRiNiN> IIs there any way to delete my ubuntuforums.org profile?
<Zack> IndyGunFreak: well there developing the next release to hardly ever have to use terminal
<IndyGunFreak> Zack: ok, why did you cd to home?
<IndyGunFreak> oh wait, nevermind.
<ojnk> im checkin out a forum to get my wireless connected in 6.10 edgy eft. and it says "wget <link to driver>" how am i supposed to wget the driver if im not connected
<ojnk> to the internet
<Zack> IndyGunFreak: because that is where my file is located
<Zack> Should i just be in root?
<IndyGunFreak> Zack: you're doing something wrong, and i can't figure it out.
<lgc> ojnk, do you have an Ethernet connection?
<Lekrem> ojnk, open a terminal and type wget <link to driver>
<ojnk> but im not connected to the internet on that box
<ojnk> so how can i wget?
<ojnk> ...
<marcus__> which setting in apt-build does one use for centrino duo
<marcus__> for optimization i mean
<Zack> IndyGunFreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26359/ looky here
<Lekrem> Zack: is the file in home or home/Desktop?
<IndyGunFreak> Zack: i knew it.
<Zack> Home
<NET||abuse> mrsn0, got xp installed on my virtualbox ,, bloody brilliant...
<lgc> ojnk, if you don't have Internet access on that machine through a modem or through an Ethernet connection then you have to download to another connected machine.
<Zack> BUUT what do i do now?
<NET||abuse> mrsn0, what do you use it for?
<IndyGunFreak> Zack: follow the instructionson the first link i sent you.
<Zack> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<RAOF> marcus__: Generally, one would not use it :).  But you'd probably want "Pentium-M", or "core2", if they've got that.
<IndyGunFreak> Zack: not that one
<IndyGunFreak> hold on
<Zack> oh
<IndyGunFreak> http://solutions.brother.com/linux/sol/printer/linux/cups_wrapper_install6.html
<shiester_miester> gday everyone
<Zack> k brb
<marcus__> Raof: thats the one i picked. why not use apt-build?
<amer445> jews did wtc.
<amer445> jews did wtc.
<amer445> jews did wtc.
<amer445> jews did wtc.
<amer445> jews did wtc.
<mortuis99> I DLed and installed FDUPES and now i cant see how to get to it and run it can someone help?
<amer445> jews did wtc.
<amer445> jews did wtc.
<amer445> jews did wtc.
<amer445> jews did wtc.
<amer445> jews did wtc.
<amer445> jews did wtc.
<amer445> jews did wtc.
<amer445> jews did wtc.
<amer445> jews did wtc.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@24-205-252-104.dhcp.mrba.ca.charter.com]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<shiester_miester> amer445, get your 4chan crap out of here
<lgc> Oh, s**t, here we go again.
<Zack> ARE WE ALLOWED TO BOOT PEOPLE????
<ojnk> lgc, let's say i download the driver to this machine
<ojnk> lgc, let's say i download the driver to this machine
<shiester_miester> thanks, jrib
<IndyGunFreak> Zack: just relax.
<ojnk> how do i get it on the ubuntu machine?
<Zack> it just annoys me
<KanRiNiN> ignore him
<NET||abuse> 1.8 GB image.. nice
<jrib> nothing to see, carry on :)
<IndyGunFreak> Zack: wel,l it annoys everyone, thats why they do it. no point gettin worked up
<Zack> Ok, IndyGunFreak: on this page where do i start?
<Elliot_M> How do i install winamp on ubuntu 7.04?
<lgc> ojnk, then you use an USB stick to transfer to the machine which is not connected.
<marcus__> roaf: arent there advantages to apt-build like optimization?
<ojnk> omg im an idiot to not think of that
<IndyGunFreak> Zack: read it.. you just installed the lpr driver(step 3), so i'd say step 4 is a good place to start
<peanutb> Elliot, Winamp dosent exist for linux, try XMMS
<IndyGunFreak> Zack: look at the top, you're gonna have to download the cups driver
<RickKnight> Anyone using openswan? NAT-T?
<RAOF> marcus__: Yeah, a bit.  But less than what you'd get for switching to x86-64, and nothing that you'd notice in daily use.
<Elliot_M> whats xxms
<Zack> Am i gonna have to do the same there that  i just did?
<lgc> ojnk, I suppose that doesn't work when you *install* the software on the bridge machine, unless it's identical to the target one.
<Elliot_M> xmms
<peanutb> !xmms Elliot_M
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmms elliot_m - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shiester_miester> Elliot_M, xmms == winamp
<shiester_miester> winamp is based on xmms
<Elliot_M> ok
<peanutb> !xmms | Elliot_M
<shiester_miester> theyre basically the same software
<ubotu> Elliot_M: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<peanutb> !xmms
<IndyGunFreak> Elliot_M: use Audacious.
<marcus__> RAOF: must be the old gentoo mentality.  :)
<shiester_miester> or just use rhythmbox
<IndyGunFreak> !audacious
<ubotu> audacious is included in !Feisty. A !repository also exists for !Edgy: see http://audacious-media-player.org/Downloads
<Elliot_M> i use vlc
<xRainbows> i have ASUS P2B-DS Mainboard with 2 CPUs and would like to install Ubuntu to it, now it running, but i my monitor wont turn on, an i have also changed grafic cards... keyboard i.e NUMlock does activate either, anybody a clue for me?
<shiester_miester> vlc would do the job too, although it lacks a lot of functionality
<Elliot_M> i was just urious if i wanted to watch live streeams
<IndyGunFreak> i don't like rb.., but i guess its all opinion
<jdstrand> Zack: FYI 'sudo dpkg -i --force-all ./mfc3360clpr-1.0.0-9.i386.deb'
<shiester_miester> really simple question...i have 2 linux boxes, how do i network them so i can share files, play games etc, with a crossover cable?
<Elliot_M> i could do it on winamp on windows so i was wondering if xmms could do the same
<lgc> ojnk, you usually download the .tar.gz package, uncompress, and read the README.txt to get further instructions.
<IndyGunFreak> shiester_miester: we're past that
<jdstrand> you need the './' to specify your current directory
<shiester_miester> IndyGunFreak, huh?
<marcus__> Now how to do the equivalent of unmerge in ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> shiester_miester: sorry, confused you.
<RAOF> marcus__: "apt-get remove packagename"?
<IndyGunFreak> jdstrand: i already got him past that
<IndyGunFreak> he's trying to install cups now.
<IndyGunFreak> or was...
<marcus__> RAOF: Thank you.
<Elliot_M> also how do i custumize the terminal background and color of the font
<shiester_miester> Elliot_M, which terminal?
<Elliot_M> the defult on
<Elliot_M> defult one
<shiester_miester> Elliot_M, gnome-terminal takes its settings from your gnome theme
<macd> Elliot_M, menu bar --> edit --> select profiles
<ojnk> now i cant find a RaLink RT61 driver for my wireless card
<jdstrand> IndyGunFreak: I saw that, but didn't see the PATH issue.  maybe it slipped by...
<newb> Hello.  I have gone to file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html to try and get my Linksys WMP54g ver 4.1 recognized and installed.  I have ran through the site as someone suggested but it still will not connect.  I have to put the Ethernet back on and keep rebooting in order for the ether net to acknowledge the ip address.  Does anyone have any advise to get the wireless lynksis  card to work please?
<Elliot_M> is there  way just to change the terminal settings ?
<Elliot_M> like font sand color
<Elliot_M> and etc
<macd> Elliot_M, menu bar --> edit --> select profiles, then edit
<IndyGunFreak> jdstrand: yeah, he kept telling me he was on his desktop, but i knew better, so i told him to move the deb file to his home folder and run it, and it worked.
<Elliot_M> ok
<Elliot_M> thnc
<Elliot_M> thnx
<shiester_miester> it doesnt seem like it lets you set font
<shiester_miester> but u can change the colours
<mouser25> I just installed ubuntu server and I need help seting up a software raid that was previusly created on another distro
<macd> shiester_miester, you simply uncheck use system font.
<shiester_miester> oh ok
<ojnk> newb, i'm here for the same thing
<shiester_miester> ah yeah i see it
<Stoffer> I burned a TV show onto DVD w/ a standalone recorded, but I want to cut out the commercials and put just the show on a new dvd.  DVDShrink in Windows used to be able to do this.  Are there any applications in Linux that can?
<Xenguy> Stoffer: k9copy?
<newb>  I have gone to file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html to try and get my Linksys WMP54g ver 4.1 recognized and installed.  I have ran through the site as someone suggested but it still will not connect.  I have to put the Ethernet back on and keep rebooting in order for the ether net to acknowledge the ip address.  Does anyone have any advise to get the wireless lynksis  card to work please?
<Xenguy> Stoffer: or perhaps dvdrip?
<Stoffer> Xenguy, I'll try 'em.  Thanks
<Xenguy> Stoffer: good luck
<Stoffer> Also, will wine emulated MS-DOS?
<Stoffer> emulate*
<shiester_miester> Stoffer, no
<shiester_miester> well, i highly doubt it
<macd> Stoffer, dosbox does.
<Stoffer> awesome
<Stoffer> thanks
<shiester_miester> i wonder if its still possible to do an actual, native install of ms-dos
<Xenguy> Stoffer: k9copy rips to DVD/ISO; dvdrip can convert (optionally) to AVI format
<krips> i need to install xgl + beryl in debian sid
<krips> on my ati
<shiester_miester> how do i network 2 ubuntu computers?  I can't seem to figure it out :(
<Stoffer> Xenguy, but how would that help me cut out parts of the video and re-burn to dvd?
<shiester_miester> the NICs are getting  connections but they 2 computers refuse to ping each other or see each other on the network
<shiester_miester> so im probably doing something wrong
<Xenguy> Stoffer: k9copy can select which tracks you want, and I think perhaps dvdrip can do the same, but not sure about the latter
<coach_z> hello, will upgrading to 7.04 help solve my issues with flash not working on my core 2 duo setup?
<Xenguy> Stoffer: if you want to edit video though, see 'kino'
<Stoffer> Xenguy, yeah, editing's what I need
<newb>  I have gone to file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html to try and get my Linksys WMP54g ver 4.1 recognized and installed.  I have ran through the site as someone suggested but it still will not connect.  I have to put the Ethernet back on and keep rebooting in order for the ether net to acknowledge the ip address.  Does anyone have any advise to get the wireless lynksis  card to work please?  This os is not as great as pe
<newb> ople talk about and the help is very sporadic.  The same card works with Microsoft Windows XP.
<Xenguy> Stoffer: OK, see 'kino' (I've never used it myself)
<Blzz> Hey guys
<Blzz> i have a bit of a wierd problem
<compiz_problem> hi people, does anyone know a link to "auto make sources.list"??? I don't know how to explain what I want... :) but, i hope so that you understand what i want :)
<IndyGunFreak> !easysource | compiz_problem
<coach_z> hello, will upgrading to 7.04 help solve my issues with flash not working on my core 2 duo setup?
<ubotu> compiz_problem: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Otrayo> compiz_problem, do you want a complete and comprehensive sources.list or what
<shiester_miester> coach_z, maybe
<Blzz> I can connect to the internet via PPP in kubuntu using KPPP, but not in ubuntu (Gnome) ... any way I can use the kubuntu CD to install KPPP in ubuntu?
<Otrayo> Blzz, whats the problem?
<compiz_problem> ubotu, yeahhh...that's it !!! tnx
<shiester_miester> i have a core2 duo, am using 7.04 and have no problems viewing flash
<Otrayo> Blzz, sudo apt-get install kppp
<compiz_problem> yeah, regenerate sources.list :)
<lgc> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<coach_z> shiester_miester so you can get stuff off of youtube etc?
<Blzz> Yeah but I don't have internet access, Otrayo
<Otrayo> eish, tough one
<shiester_miester> coach_z, yes, im watching a flash video right now
<IndyGunFreak> Blzz: it should be on the install CD with Feisty, if i recall correctly
<Blzz> Yeah... i'd need a program like KPPP to dial out
<lgc> newb, ojnk , follow that link.
<coach_z> thank you
<Blzz> KPPP is included in regular ubuntu? (gnome?)
<lgc> Blzz, no.
<Otrayo> Blzz, from kde with kppp download a gnome ppp deb and then try that maybe
<jmchaffie> nobody in #compiz is answering... does anyone here know why compiz would stop working after checking the "3D windows" box?
<IndyGunFreak> Blzz: no, but i think the dial up cd is on the CD, and it will look there for it if it can't get online
<fxfitz> My PVR-150 remote works fine with MythTV, however it does not work when I try to play MythVideos. Does anyone know?
<krips> i need to install xgl + beryl in debian sid on my ati
<Otrayo> the package is called gnome-ppp
<IndyGunFreak> Blzz: are you using Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<Blzz> RIght now, the kubuntu live cd so that i can get on Konversation.  What's installed, and what doesnt work, is Ubuntu
<krips> i have some problem with my direct render on my ati
<lgc> Blzz, you can install kppp under gnome as well as gnome-ppp
<sx66> how do you bring up windows (the current window) in beryl, they go behind my current window i have in place
<Blzz> Igc, how would I do that?
<Blzz> sorry, i'm a huge noob
<shiester_miester> sx66, what do you mean
<IndyGunFreak> Blzz: just go back to your Ubuntu install ..
<sx66> when I launch an app in beryl the windows goes behind the current window, shiester_miester
<Otrayo> he doesn't have internet access under gnome
<IndyGunFreak> oen a terminal, and type.. "sudo apt-get install gnome-ppp", and make sure your cd is in the PC
<lgc> Blzz, try 'sudo apt-get install kppp'
<Tom47> fxfitz: have you tried #mythtv-users?
<Blzz> okay. i'll give that a shot. thanks guys!
<shiester_miester> sx66, and it doesn't happen if you use metacity?
<Blzz> I'll check in if that does/doesnt work
<IndyGunFreak> Tom47: ther'es no need to use kppp under gnome, it has a gnome dial up tool on the cd
<fxfitz> Tom47, Hehe yeah, but they weren't answering.
<Blzz> btw, what's the IRC client in Ubuntu?
<sx66> shiester_miester, correct it does not happen in meacity
<sx66> metacity*
<shiester_miester> Blzz, theres heaps of them
<jmchaffie> Are there any other channels besides #compiz that will help with Ubuntu compiz questions??
<IndyGunFreak> Blzz: xcht
<Tom47> IndyGunFreak: ???
<IndyGunFreak> xchat.
<shiester_miester> theres no single irc client for ubuntu :P
<Blzz> okay
<nomin> fxfitz: try #mythtv-users
<Blzz> thanks
<Zack> IndyGunFreak:
<shiester_miester> i use xchat, but theres like, a thousand of them
<IndyGunFreak> Zack: yes
<shiester_miester> sx66, i got no idea
<Zack> IndyGunFreak:This is CRAZY!
<lgc> Blzz, then do !modem on this channel and have a happy reading!
<IndyGunFreak> Zack: whats wrong now?
<sx66> shiester_miester, dang, any one else know about app going behind the current window in beryl?
<shiester_miester> you could ask in #beryl
<fxfitz> nomin, Yeah, he's answering now. Thanks a bunch.
<mjp29> which irc client can be programmed to make alert sounds - ichat gnome?
<IndyGunFreak> Tom47: he's using Ubuntu, there's no reason for him to install all the KDE libraries, etc, to install Kppp, when Gnome-ppp is on the CD.,
<Zack> IndyGunFreak:Nothing has happend it just took me to this server with the EXACT SAME DRIVERS as ubuntu which doesnt have my printer.... :(
<Tom47> IndyGunFreak: dunno what you are talking about
<IndyGunFreak> Zack: did you install cups?
<Stoffer> Xenguy, kino's not gonna work.  Only for DV filetypes from camcorders
<Zack> IndyGunFreak:yes i did
<shiester_miester> can anyone tell me how i network 2 ubuntu computers?  I can't seem to figure it out :(
<jmchaffie> Are there any other channels besides #compiz that will help with Ubuntu compiz questions??
<IndyGunFreak> Tom47: maybe i confused you..
<IndyGunFreak> sorry
<sx66> when I launch an app in beryl the windows goes behind the current window, how do I fix it to bring the launched app (window) up front?
<shiester_miester> sx66, ask in #beryl
<sx66> k
* Tom47 is def confused :)
<IndyGunFreak> Zack: i have no logical explanation, sorry...
<IndyGunFreak> Zack: what happened when you open your browser like those instructions said?
<MrProper_> with setting up my own repository for apt, how do i setup my repository for authentication (so my clients stop complaining about verification
<Zack> It took me to it just like it said and it didnt have my printer so it said to add printer and... this may as well be in japanese for me!  http://localhost:631/admin
<IndyGunFreak> well, did you choose to add a printer?
<Zack> IndyGunFreak: yes but when i did that the instructions are........ just Incredibly CONFUSING
<IndyGunFreak> Zack: well, i can't help you with that...
<IndyGunFreak> what was confusing about the instructions.
<mjp29> last try:  any irc programs use alert sounds (when someon's name is typed, etc..)
<Zack> Device URI for asd    Device URI:     Examples:     http://hostname:631/ipp/     http://hostname:631/ipp/port1      ipp://hostname/ipp/     ipp://hostname/ipp/port1      lpd://hostname/queue      socket://hostname     socket://hostname:9100   See "Network Printers" for the correct URI to use with your printer.
<bruenig> mjp29, you could probably get gaim to do it
<Zack> Is whats confusing
<bruenig> mjp29, since it has alert sounds for other stuff like when someome IMs you
<mjp29> thanx bruenig
<IndyGunFreak> Zack: sorry, i have no idea.
<Zack> :-[im going to sit in the floor and cry now
<jmchaffie> Compiz worked great, and now it doesn't after changing one checkbox, then changing it back. Has anyone else had this problem, or need more info?
<Zack> 5HRS! and i cant use a printer
<IndyGunFreak> Zack: well, i suspect you're doing something wrong.
<IndyGunFreak> its not Ubuntu or Linux's fault.
* #ubuntu  [freenode-info]  please register your nickname...don't forget to auto-identify! http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
(MrKeuner/#ubuntu) bruenig: ok thanks
(Jordan_U/#ubuntu) kain1: What File System and how are you trying to mount it?
(kain1/#ubuntu) i think ntfs
(Jordan_U/#ubuntu) !ntfs-3g | kain1
(ubotu/#ubuntu) kain1: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
(shiester_miester/#ubuntu) jdstrand, i dont know which one it is out of "hdb/hdb1/hde/hde1/hdg", but i know which physical drive its on
(srinathava/#ubuntu) Hi, when I insert a CD, Ubuntu automatically opens up the contents as /media/NameOfCD. However, when I try to do something like "mount -t iso9660 /mnt/sdc /cdrom", I get an error. How do I begin fixing this?
(kain1/#ubuntu) what do you mean how am i trying to mount it
(jamman/#ubuntu) Ta1, cool. i just put them in in Amarok, so that way i can use them in KDE too!
<kain1> what would you like me to do so you can help me
<crimsun> DARKGuy: ok, sec
<DARKGuy> crimsun: oki ^^
<jdstrand> shiester_miester: which one?
<Jordan_U> srinathava: You have the parameters wrong for mount
<Jordan_U> srinathava: It is mount /dev/whatever /mountpoint
<shiester_miester> jdstrand, well, its the one that isnt connected to my PCI IDE card, and the one that isnt unplugged :P
<jdstrand> hdb it sounds like
<srinathava> Jordan_U: Thanks... I am trying it right now...
<Jordan_U> srinathava: And although it doesn't hurt anything you usually don't need to specify the file system type
<shiester_miester> jdstrand, fdisk says "cannot open hdb"
<jamman> Jordan_U, really? it seems like i always have to.
<Arrick> anyone have information on the only FTPD server in the repos for 7.04?
<jdstrand> shiester_miester: in a terminal type 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb'
<Dr_willis> !info ftpd
<kain1> yes hdb
<ubotu> ftpd: FTP server. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.17-24 (feisty), package size 42 kB, installed size 176 kB
<Arrick> other than Man which is useless for what i need to find?
<Dr_willis> Arrick,  check the programs homepage?
<Arrick> Dr_willis, I already have it installed
<Arrick> and I did
<kain1> so jordan what's the solution i just started with linux
<Arrick> its running, however nothing can write to it, lol
<DeFirence> can anyone help me with shell scripts to run a daemon at boot, i really cant work it out!
<Jordan_U> jamman: For what file system type? it should detect it automatically?
<level1> Hi, how do I determine what version of fglrx I have?
<shiester_miester> jdstrand, yes that worked, printed out a bunch of stuff. anything specific that im looking for?
<Arrick> and also i need to change the default location for the uploads Dr_willis
<Jordan_U> kain1: Follow the instructions from ubotu
<Arrick> which the "man" doesnt say anything about
<jamman> Jordan_U, i don't know... random ones. smbfs... etc.
<Dr_willis> Arrick,  the config file dont have a lot of comments eh? Ive not used ftp in ages.. since i learned to use ssh.
<kain1> what do you mean
<jdstrand> shiester_miester: yes-- partitions with id 83
<kain1> dude i have no idea what i am doing
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g > kain1
<kain1> and i have been trying for over a week
<owlmanatt> how does ubuntu determine what the 'root' option in /boot/grub/menu.lst is? my install is detecting it incorrectly (it should be hd(0,0) and not hd(1,0)) and it causes a failure to boot without intervention after I do a kernel update...can I force it to something somehow?
<jamman> !mount | kain1
<ubotu> kain1: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<DARKGuy> level1: dpkg --list | grep 'fglrx'
<bobsomebody> how do you install this
<Arrick> it has a lot of comments, but it doesnt mention anything about "upload location"
<kain1> i need these files
<Jordan_U> kain1: You should have gotten a pm from ubotu
<kain1> i did
<shiester_miester> jdstrand, there arent any.  also, hdb is my 200gb, it seems (the one on the PCI IDE card)
<Arrick> owlmanatt, yes, you need to boot into recovery mode and change it
<Jordan_U> kain1: Follow the instructions it links to
<jamman> bobsomebody, which file... or program
<Dr_willis> Arrick,  the ones i used in the past. let the users upload to their homedirs' you refering to an anonymous upload feature?
<bobsomebody> how do you install this
<jamman> bobsomebody, this what?
<Jordan_U> bobsomebody: Install what?
<level1> DARKGuy: ii  xorg-driver-fglrx                          7.1.0-8.34.8+2.6.20.5-16.28            Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators  <-- which number is the version number?
<owlmanatt> Arrick: well, no, you can fix it right from the grub prompt...but how do I make it not put the wrong value in when I update the kernel (and it rewrites the grub config)? It changes it back to the incorrect value...
<jdstrand> shiester_miester: sounds like we picked the wrong one.  do 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hde'
<DARKGuy> level1: holy cow o.O
<Arrick> actually, im referring to both Dr_willis the one option you have is "anonymous_enable=NO" or YES
<level1> DARKGuy: the end is my linux version, I assume
<owlmanatt> Arrick: because fixing it when the system fails to start back up is, erm, not so good...no network yet and all
<shiester_miester> jdstrand, id 42, system = SFS
<DARKGuy> level1: ok... looks like the version number is 7.1.0-8.34.8 for the kernel version 2.6.20.5-16.28
<Arrick> oh, thats not a question for me, sorry
<jdstrand> shiester_miester: sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdg
<level1> DARKGuy: so that leaves 7.1.0 and 8.34.8
<bobsomebody> install ubuntu desktop
<crimsun> DARKGuy: are you _positive_ it's using the correct module?
<shiester_miester> jdstrand, "Disk /dev/hdg doesn't contain a valid partition table"
<DARKGuy> crimsun: well I dunno which one it's using :/ I just installed it in o.O
<jamman> bobsomebody, go to ubuntu.com
<jamman> bobsomebody, there you can download a cd.
<crimsun> DARKGuy: what's the output from `cat /proc/asound/cards`?
<DARKGuy> level1: more likely it's 7.1.0
<jamman> hey whats the windows installers guys?
<bobsomebody> what if you have the cd
<DARKGuy> level1: and revision 8.34.8 maybe o.O
<DARKGuy> crimsun: sec
<shiester_miester> bobsomebody, boot from the cd
<bullgard4> What is the name and subscribe address of an Ubuntu mailing list in English, similar to the German mailing list ubuntu-de@lists.ubuntu.com?
<jamman> bobsomebody, put it in the tray.
<bobsomebody> oh thanks
<DARKGuy> crimsun: "--- no soundcards ---" o.O
<jdstrand> shiester_miester: what is the output of '/proc/ide'
<Jordan_U> jamman: It is a beta installer that lets you install without repartitioning from windows
<srinathava> Hi, for synaptic package manager to be able to "add CDROM" do I have to add an entry to /etc/fstab?
<jamman> bobsomebody, sorry for the sarcasm. you will need to go into your bios and select boot priority or something like that and put cd first.
<jamman> Jordan_U, name maybe?
<Jordan_U> jamman: wubi
<jamman> Jordan_U, thank you.
<Jordan_U> !wubi | jamman
<ubotu> jamman: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<jdstrand> shiester_miester: that should have been 'ls /proc/ide'
<jamman> Jordan_U, awesome.
<johny5> Can anyone help me transfer my outlook express information to evolution or thunderbird?  Windows no longer works on the computer that it was on and I didn't get the chance to export the info....
<Cra1> is there a linux equivalent of ventrillo, preferably which will interface with ventrilo? if not, should i just rin ventrillo in wine?
<shiester_miester> jdstrand, "cmd64x, drivers, hdb, hde, hdg, ide0, ide2, ide3, sis"
<Arrick> johny5, if you use a live cd and copy the C:\windows
<Arrick> hang on
<prometheus> How do I setup a samba share - from ubuntu to modded xbox 1?
<jamman> Cra1, what does it do?
<prometheus> i have them setup in winblows - but dont wanna have to leave ubuntu to access my movies
<DARKGuy> Cra1: there's a linux binary in the homepage o.o;
<johny5> Arrick, and then what?
<crimsun> DARKGuy: and this is 7.04, correct?
<jdstrand> shiester_miester: seems ubuntu is on the disk you pulled...  we tried hdb, hde and hdg already
<Arrick> johny5, hang on a sec, gotta get the correct path
<DARKGuy> Cra1: d'oh... but just for the server :(
<DARKGuy> crimsun: yes
<shiester_miester> :/ oh ok...i thought it wasnt
<johny5> Thanks Arrick
* shiester_miester slaps his forehead
<jamman>  bobsomebody, you got it?
<MarkCh> yo, everyone, chanserv is annoying my gaim. is it safe to just ignore the guy?
<shiester_miester> ill plug it in and restart the livecd
<owlmanatt> Arrick: oh, FYI - there are a number of 'comment lines' in the menu.lst file that control the defaults that get put in during an upgrade - see <http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2007/05/ubuntu-how-to-edit-grub-boot-parameters.html>
* Pelo loves the latest wine ,  utorrent works perfectly 
<DeFirence> can anyone help me with shell scripts to run a daemon at boot, i really cant work it out!
<jdstrand> shiester_miester: you don't need to boot all the way into graphical mode
<bobsomebody> ya man thanks
<nj786> hey does anybody know how to get photoshop cs2 on ubuntu?
<shiester_miester> jdstrand, is there a command line on the livecd?
<jamman> DeFirence, try /etc/rc.local
<jamman> bobsomebody, good.
<DARKGuy> Cra1: Look for TeamSpeak in google... it's similar to Ventrilo, and there's a binary for the client and server
<MarkCh> nj786: try wine
<joe42> hi im having trouble with my kubuntu
<jdstrand> shiester_miester: yes-- but unless you know 'vi', it might be best to go gui
<shiester_miester> nj786, i heard that a lot of people had problems with it, read about it at http://appdb.winehq.org
<joe42> i tried joining there channel but cant
<MarkCh> although i havent tested it fully, my photoshop did work there
<jamman> joe42, whats wrong.
<jamman> oh...
<crimsun> DARKGuy: please file a support ticket (https://answers.launchpad.net) and tell me the #
<MarkCh> /ignore ChanServ
<joe42> im on my windows os right now
<jamman> joe42, #kubuntu
<DARKGuy> crimsun: huh, ok :(
<crimsun> DARKGuy: I don't have sufficient bandwidth ATM to assist
<joe42> jamman,
<joe42> jamman, tried that
<DARKGuy> crimsun: that's ok :3
<jamman> joe42, whats goin on with kubuntu?
<shiester_miester> jdstrand, i know nano
<joe42> jamman, didnt work said i had to be identified
<shiester_miester> i would never use vi :P
<jamman> hmmm...
<MarkCh> use nano instead then...
<jdstrand> shiester_miester: that'll work
* Jordan_U hugs vim
<jamman> shiester_miester, VI IS MY FAVORITE!!! HOW DARE YOU DISHONOR IT!!
<jamman> shiester_miester, j/k. although i love it.
<joe42> jamman, anyways when i load up my kernel it will load the kubuntu screen *loading screen) then just go black
<Arrick> johny5, if you use the liveCD and somehow copy C:\Documents and Settings\USERNAMEHERE\My Documents\Outlook.pst you should get most of your emails and your contacts from it. (if the files arent corrupted)
<shiester_miester> jamman, SLEDGE
<jdstrand> shiester_miester: and me trying to help you all this time and you treating me like that...
<jamman> shiester_miester, SLEDGE???
<Eberx> Hi
<DARKGuy> crimsun: wait, how do I file a support ticket? I have an account already but I dunno how to do it
<joe42> jamman, then ill alt-clt f1 start a consol and try startx
<bluebanana> When i'm playing a game in full screen mode, how do i open up another gui screen?
<jamman> joe42, good idea.
<crimsun> DARKGuy: just follow the instructions on answers.LP :)
<bogor> How do i remove the switch user button ? Switch user can be found when trying to unlock the screen that has been locked with screensaver.
<jamman> joe42, or sudo gdm
<shiester_miester> look up sledge in a dictionary
<DARKGuy> crimsun: ok xD
<Arrick> johny5, thats the wrong directory
<joe42> jamman, but it gives me a error
<jamman> joe42, pastebin it.
<joe42> jamman, says it cant load nvida module
<joe42> jamman, lol wish i could im on my windows os
<Arrick> C:\Documents and Settings\USERNAMEHERE\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Outlook\Outlook.pst is the correct one, sorry
<Arrick> johny5, ^
<jamman> joe42, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<shiester_miester> lmao dictionary.com is missing a colloquial definition of sledge
<Jordan_U> bluebanana: I don't think you can without starting another X client.
<shiester_miester> i means to insult someone or make sarcastic/offensive remarks
<joe42> jamman, ok ill try that then ill be back :)
<joe42> jamman, hope it works :(
<jamman> joe42, and don't select nvidia or at least no the one that it has now.
<bluebanana> Jordan_U, and how do i start another x client? (Bonus question: what's an X client?)
<jamman> shiester_miester, i was just joking. i really do like vi tho. my only editor.
<alfonso> I have downloaded RealPlayer, but I don't know how to install it. Help, please.
<bluebanana> i don't get any sounds when i'm playing enemy territory. help
<Dr_willis> shiester_miester,  cant say that ive ever heard it used that way.
<joe42> jamman, well what should i select its a nvida graphics built in to the mother board
<shiester_miester> jamman, i can see why it would be useful if you could memorize all the ridiculous commands
<bogor> how to remove switch user button in the lock screen menu ?
<mister_roboto> shiester_miester: maybe it's not there because that expression is peculiar to the area of bumf*ck where you live?  :)
<srinathava> Hi, If i add the line "/dev/cdrom /cdrom udf,iso9660 rw,user,noauto 0 0" to /etc/fstab, I cannot do "sudo /cdrom" (it says "no medium found"). On the other hand I can do "sudo mount /dev/cdrom /cdrom" and that works. What gives?
<jdstrand> shiester_miester: I need to go to bed, but am writing up something on paste that I will post in a moment
<shiester_miester> mister_roboto, that is most likely true.  i only hear it around my university
<jamman> joe42, try vesa?
<joe42> jamman, nope
<jamman> shiester_miester, hmm. commands aren't bad. after all do you have ctrl+c and ctrl+v memorized?
<joe42> jamman, well ill brb if it doesnt work
<shiester_miester> i never said they were bad, just that i dont know them
<shiester_miester> and not knowing something means its awkward to use something that requires you to know it
<jamman> shiester_miester, yeah, i screwed up many files at first.
<Jordan_U> bluebanana: It's basically the backbone of the entire GUI, you probably don't want to be running multiple x sessions though, why not just run windowed?
<tomex> where can I get the mp3 plugin for audacity to export mp3 in Ubuntu?
<jamman> shiester_miester, important files none the less.
<bluebanana> Jordan_U, run the game windowed? won't that slow down the game?
<mister_roboto> shiester_miester: the nice thing about vi (and clones) is that your fingers pretty much stay around the home row
<bogor> tomex, install lame through apt-get or synaptic
<mister_roboto> shiester_miester: it's optimized for touch typists
<bluebanana> Jordan_U, or is it possible to Alt-tab out of the game to go back to gui screen?
<jamman> shiester_miester, i have the ubuntu installer memorized... lets just leave it at that.
<nj786> what is avant prefernces?
<shiester_miester> bluebanana, yes it is, and running it in a window doesnt slow it down
<shiester_miester> i play stalker in a window and it runs fine
<bluebanana> shiester_miester, what is "it" in "yes it is"?
<shiester_miester> yes it is possible to alt+tab from fullscreen apps
<shiester_miester> but its not always reliable
<shiester_miester> playing stalker in a window is exactly the same as if i run it fullscreen except it doesnt take over all the video output, so i can still use my other monitor for things
<nj786> does anybody know how to animate the avant icons?
<nj786> does anybody know how to animate the "desktop" avant icons?
<bogor> nj786, try posting in google groups for avant. IIRC avant is developed @ code.google.com. So its one of their project
<shiester_miester> nj786, apparently not
<ziroday> nj786: what do u mean?
<bullgard4> What is the name and subscribe address of an Ubuntu mailing list in English, similar to the German mailing list ubuntu-de@lists.ubuntu.com?
<DARKGuy> crimsun: 8464
<ziroday> nj786: like for amarok change the icon to album artwork and time ?
<nj786> ziroday, as in u know how u put ur cursor over the icon it pops out like that
<crimsun> DARKGuy: ok, thanks.
<nj786> ziroday, am i helping?
<nj786> or confusing
<ziroday> nj786: like the mac dock?
<johny5> Arrick: I found all of the .dbx files and such, what do I need to do with them now?
<nj786> ziroday, yes exactly
<DARKGuy> crimsun: to you too. Is assistance almost realtime like in here?
<bogor> bullgard4, why not look up ubuntu.com or google for it ?
<ziroday> nj786: unfortunatly avant cant do that :) it can only bounce up and down
<shiester_miester> jdstrand, what was the ID of the partition that we were looking for on fdisk?
<ziroday> nj786: you know where to change the preferences?
<bullgard4> bogor: Your answer is no help.
<shiester_miester> was it 83?
<crimsun> DARKGuy: I don't know offhand (not omniscient)
<nj786> ziroday, o kwell that will work to can you show me how to make it boounce up and down?
<ziroday> nj786: it does that by default
<nj786> ziroday, n o ido not know how
<nj786> ziroday, how doi change the prefernces
<ziroday> nj786: right click on any blank area on the bar and select preferences
<MarkCh> what is this avant? i searched for it on google and found a browser...
<johny5> Arrick, there are no .pst files...
<ziroday> MarkCh: avant is a mac like dock
<nj786> ziroday, pardon where? can you be more detailed
<bogor> MarkCh, avant is animated menu bar like that found mac os x
<DARKGuy> crimsun: oh well, that's ok... thanks anyways for your time and bandwidth ;)
<bogor> MarKCh, avant is cool
<DARKGuy> crimsun: moving it to another PCI slot will work?
<nj786> ziroday, do you mean properties?
<MarkCh> bogor: :)
<ziroday> nj786: right click on a blank area on the dock (usually at the end) and a menu will apear allowing you to change preferences
<johny5> Arrick, scratch that, I found them.
<crimsun> DARKGuy: you certainly can try, though I'm not convinced it's tied to resource allocation (or lack thereof)
<ziroday> nj786: you have to click on blank area not icons
<nj786> ziroday, properties?
<shiester_miester> what do the "noapic" and "nolapic" do in grub?
<nj786> ziroday, yesi  am
<nj786> ziroday, i do not know where lol
<nj786> so i click o nthe dots?
<ziroday> nj786: where did u get your avant from?
<ziroday> nj786: you may have a old version :)
<DARKGuy> crimsun: huh.... well I'll try and if I get anything different I'll be sure to tell you ^^;
<nj786> ziroday, no idea somebody told me
<nj786> andi  dl it
<ziroday> nj786: hmm is it a repo?
<nj786> ziroday, repo?
<ziroday> repostries
<linux_user400354> something seems to be limiting my fps in beryl. its not the limiter with the beryl benchmark because i have already disabled that. does anyone have any ideas?
<ziroday> !repo | nj786
<ubotu> nj786: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<bogor> nj768, did u get avant through apt-get or synaptic ??
<shiester_miester> linux_user400354, are you sure its not just that beryl is going as fast as it can?
<Veinor> does anybody know of any way of getting the 5.5 generation iPods to work with gtkpod? whenever I try to synch mine up, all my playlists get erased
<linux_user400354> shiester_miester: yes
<misfit> can anyone teach me how to install a tar.gz file?
<ziroday> nj786: he says he dl it so i presume dpkg with a .deb
<rxdeath_> anyone have experience getting a intellimouse working on intel architecture for ubuntu
<rxdeath_> i read the thing on the ubuntu.com but it isn't working
<ziroday> !compile | misfit
<ubotu> misfit: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<rxdeath_> i can post the config file to see
<shiester_miester> linux_user400354, it could be that its being limited by your computer's performance
<nj786> ziroday, i am noob so i don know much
<bogor> ziroday, it could be a tra ball ??
<bogor> sorry tar ball
<linux_user400354> shiester_miester: no
<cotyrothery> i installed screenlets and i choosed the mail client one which is unstable and now screenlets does not work
<ziroday> nj786: its ok, ill give you a repo :)
<bronze_0_1> misfit: to open them, copy it into the directory of choice, (make a new one if need be) and then issue the command tar -xzf <file,tgz>  which will unpack it.
<Reed> hello, I'm having problems installing Ubuntu on Dell Optiplex GX260. I can install everything up until when it gets to the Screen Resolution part. After I select the proper resolutions, it goes to the next screen and freezes at 6% for over 30 minutes. I have attempted installing twice and this happens.
<cotyrothery> how do i uninstall all traces of it
<ziroday> nj786: in terminal : sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list pls
<bogor> ziroday, shouldn't it be gksudo gedit ...
<jdstrand> shiester_meister: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26364/
<ziroday> bogor: hes doin it terminal so it dosnt matter
<ziroday> bogor: it could
<mister_roboto> Reed: are you installing from the live cd? without having a clue what your problem is, you might try installing from the alternate cd. it works oftentimes where the live cd won't
<ziroday> nj786: you still with me?
<shiester_miester> jdstrand, i found out that /dev/hda5 has ID 82 i think, and it had "system: Linux" so im guessing thats it
<chaiye> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Reed> I'm installing using the alternate cd, mister_roboto
<nj786> ziroday, yes
<shiester_miester> but when i boot from it, same problem.  in recovery mode it hangs at "hdb: hdb1"
<cotyrothery> can someone tell me how to uninstall all traces of screenlets
<ziroday> nj786: have u opened the file?
<nj786> hold o n1 sec
<mister_roboto> Reed: ahh, ok. well scratch that :)
<ziroday> chaiye: hi
<jdstrand> shiester_miester: 82 is close, but it is linux swap
<shiester_miester> and yeah there was a partition with ID 83 right after it
<ziroday> nj786: sure np
<shiester_miester> sorry i think i just got them mixed up. but both were definitely there
<nj786> ziroday, yes ok i opend up gedit
<nj786> next
<Jordan_U> cotyrothery: Did you install it through apt?
<cotyrothery> Jordan_U
<mister_roboto> Reed: does the live cd boot into a graphical screen ok?
<cotyrothery> no
<ziroday> nj786: can u add this to the bottom of the file - #Eyecandy
<ziroday> deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb feisty eyecandy
<ziroday> deb-src http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb feisty eyecandy
<jdstrand> shiester_miester: you might try removing hdb-- it seems to be causing some problems.
<cotyrothery> Jordan: i installed the deb packages
<ziroday> each sentence is a line get it?
<Reed> I actually didn't try the live cd. Everytime I attempted to download the connection would fail with the host I was downloading from
<shiester_miester> jdstrand, like physically unplugging the drive? :( but its got heaps of my stuff on it
<bogor> nj786, see if you have the lines containing multi-verse & universe. You may need this.
<nj786> ziroday, bottom o f the file its blank
<Reed> I attempted it multiple times throughout the day, mister_roboto
<ziroday> Reed: you should use a download manager :)
<nj786> zorday, im in a clean gedit
<cotyrothery> Jordan: i need to get rid of the screenlets-core ; screenlets-extras ; screenlets-utilites ; and screenlets
<ziroday> nj786: yes you need to add the lines there
<nj786> ziroday, like...
<cotyrothery> Jordan: i tried sudo apt-get remove
<ziroday> nj786: sorry ur in a clean gedi?
<jdstrand> shiester_miester: yes.  at least for debugging.  did you see my paste?
<shiester_miester> jdstrand, would trying to use an IDE hard through a PCI RAID card cause any problems?  it worked fine several times
<ziroday> nj786: theres no text
<cotyrothery> Jordan: but it did not find the screenlets-extra or screenlets utilities
<nj786> ziroday, yes its clean
<shiester_miester> also, thansk a lot for that pastebin
<shiester_miester> and thanks for staying up to help me :)
<nj786> ziroday, no text
<jdstrand> shiester_miester:  raid-- piix driver-- read my paste
<ziroday> nj786: shouldnt be
<misfit> wait, so first I have to unzip the tar.gz file, then I have to compile it?  What's that mean?
<ziroday> nj786: u sure u did - sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jdstrand> shiester_miester: do my pastebin before the hd removal
<mister_roboto> Reed: you might try doing the server install without X and then later apt-get a graphical environment. i don't know why that would work any better but at least you'd have a bootable, installed system and you could start debugging by going through log files.
<bobsomebody> whats up #ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> cotyrothery: sudo apt-get remove *screenlets*
<shiester_miester> jdstrand, yeah, im doing it now
<cotyrothery> i did that
<nj786> ziroday, lol ohhh sorry
<nj786> ziroday, ok now i see
<ziroday> nj786: np :)
<bogor> can you post the contents of  /etc/apt/sources.list
<nj786> ziroday, ok now what do i add
<cotyrothery> but when i reinstalled i still had the mail client poping up
<Jordan_U> cotyrothery: With asterisks ?
<ziroday> nj786: this - #Eyecandy
<zenmonk> quick question, if one forgets the password to a linux account can something like ophcrack crack it?
<ziroday> deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb feisty eyecandy
<ziroday> deb-src http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb feisty eyecandy
<bogor> nj786, to pastebin
<cotyrothery> what is asterisks
<Jordan_U> cotyrothery: *
<shiester_miester> how do you get to the command line interface from the livecd? it takes ages to boot up the GUI
<cotyrothery> oh
<cotyrothery> no
<nj786> ziroday, o k ipasted it in the last line in the text
<cotyrothery> should i use *
<nj786> ziroday, next
<RoC_MM> zenmonk, no need, just set a new one...you can use john....I've never used ophcrack
<jdstrand> shiester_miester: it still may not work, in which case I would remove the raid card, and try again.  if you can get a good boot, then you can add to those bugs and help out
<SlimG2> How do I decrypt a blowfish encrypted file?
<ziroday> nj786: no it needs to on a speperate line each sentence
<mister_roboto> zenmonk: maybe. but why not just reset it as root? is there a reason you can't do that?
<Jordan_U> cotyrothery: Yes, that will tell it to remove any package with screenlet in its name
<shiester_miester> ok
<ziroday> SlimG2: use truecrypt
<bogor> nj786, next in terminal do sudo apt-get update
<jdstrand> shiester_miester: good night, and good luck
<shiester_miester> good night
<ziroday> bogor: i got this thanks :)
<cotyrothery> Jordan_U: i got this error ; E: Regex compilation error - Invalid preceding regular expression
<mister_roboto> ziroday: that's not what truecrypt is for.
<zenmonk> I was looking at it as a security risk.  I had heard linux has a salt value that makes it impossible to crack.
<ziroday> mister_roboto: it can decrypt and encrypt volumes
<SlimG2> ziroday: Can't find a package with truecrypt, do I have to compile it myself?
<nj786> ziroday, whoa.... what do u mean
<Jordan_U> cotyrothery: sorry, try just: sudo apt-get remove screenlets*
<mister_roboto> ziroday: yes, VOLUMES that act as mountable disks for truecrypt
<mister_roboto> ziroday: not arbitrary file content
<ziroday> mister_roboto: oh my bad
<ziroday> SlimG2: hoe did u encrypt the file?
<nj786> ziroday, are you there?
<cotyrothery> that worked Jordan_U
<ziroday> nj786: yeah, do u know what pastebin is?
<nj786> ziroday, i dont think so
<ziroday> !pastebin | nj786
<ubotu> nj786: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mister_roboto> ziroday: truecrypt is a very cool product. i use it to encrypt the content of my flash drive so it doesn't matter if i lose it. i mount it using truecrypt when i need to use it.
<SlimG2> ziroday: it's the kwallet.kwl file, I have the password and wan't to try and decrypt it via cli
<nj786> ziroday, u mind explaining rela quick
<rahulsasi> whats a stale lock file ??
<nj786> ziroday, can we talk i nprivate?
<level1> Hello, I'm trying to use a tutorial http://www.howforge.com/how-to-setup-fglrx-for-ubuntu-feisty ... the person suggest I change my xorg.conf but he doesn't really tell me how... can someone help me with that?
<ziroday> SlimG2: sorry i got it wrong
<nj786> ziroday, becuase all of this is confusing me
<nj786> ziroday, if u do not mind
<ziroday> nj786: sure pls /join #guruhelp :)
<bogor> nj786, an example of pastebin is http://pastebin.com/ . Ther are more like this
<Jordan_U> level1: Did restricted manager not work?
<level1> Jordan_U: umm... well, I was recomended this tutorial... if I royally screw things up its okay, I just want to try to fix a few things
<level1> Jordan_U: It didn't really work, no
<SlimG2> ziroday: What do you mean you got it wrong? isn't truecrypt able to decrypt .kwl files (that afaik is blowfish encrypted)
<charlie> Can i please have some help with sh scripts here? i need to learn how to make a script that will automatically remove a shortcut of a specific name off of the desktop.
<skdfv> Hello, I'm trying to connect to a WPA-encrypted network, but when prompted for a Wireless Network Key in the Network Manager, my only options are WEP; I'm using the latest version of Network Manager and the latest drivers for my wireless card (Linksys WPC11 v4).
<Jordan_U> level1: In what way did it not work ( and I would not recommend that tutorial as it will need to be re-done every kernel upgrade and is harder than it needs to be )
<Jordan_U> ?
<charlie> please?
<Mark__> someone plz help
<Mark__> i cant login into my side
<ziroday> SlimG2: sorry i got it wrong i thought u had a truecrypt volume
<charlie> Can i please have some help with sh scripts here? i need to learn how to make a script that will automatically remove a shortcut of a specific name off of the desktop.
<TheShadow> Where can I find other window decorators?
<mister_roboto> SlimG2: truecrypt creates mountable pseudo-disks (files or partitions) that are encrypted and the format of such a file is a truecrypt volume. truecrypt is NOT a general utility for encrypting and decrypting arbitrary files
<ziroday> SlimG2: if u did u could
<SlimG2> ziroday: oh, you wouldn't know of a general utility for my purpose then?
<Jordan_U> charlie: By shortcut do you mean a symlink or a .desktop file?
<ziroday> SlimG2: no sorry :), maybe you could ask kwallet to open the file ?? i dont know i dont use kde :)
* ziroday is addicted to smilies
<charlie> Jordan_U, how do I figure out which one it is, all i know it is a shortcut to a directory  and i need to be able to remove it from an sh script
<Jordan_U> SlimG2: #kubuntu for KDE
<mister_roboto> SlimG2: google for "BLOWFISH DECRYPT" the very first link does what you need
<mister_roboto> the wonder of google!
<charlie> Jordan_U, It is a .desktop file, I just checked.
<SlimG2> ziroday: kwallet opens the .kwl just fine, it's for a project
<SlimG2> mister_roboto: been there
<rxdeath_> does anyone in here have a fully working intellimouse?"
<Jordan_U> charlie: just do: rm ~/Desktop/whateveritis.desktop
<charlie> Jordan_U, thanks, it seems so obvious. :P and sorry i just installed linux today so i am a total n00b
<mister_roboto> SlimG2: and you were unable to find a utility because....  ??
<chaiye> hiiiiiiiiiiiii
<mister_roboto> SlimG2: because there are a ton of them listed in google
<Jordan_U> charlie: No problem :) we all need to start somewhere.
<Shifty_Powers> ahhhh
<bruenig> do we
<Thaddeus_> kicked on wireless
<SlimG2> mister_roboto: There weren't a ton of them for Linux, or maby you searched for something different
<emid> anyone here using the desktop wall plugin for beryl?
<bruenig> emid, #ubuntu-effects
<emid> thank you sir
<notgod> so I added the network manager PPTP VPN package, and I configured the VPN -- how do I connect now? It doesn't show up anywhere except in the config.
<skdfv> Is there any particular reason that I cannot select WPA as the form of encryption for the network I am trying to connect to from the Network Manager with the latest version and latest drivers for my wireless card?
<mister_roboto> SlimG2: ummmm yes. there were. all the scripting languages there run on linux (i saw perl and tcl that i remember off the top of my head)
<Jordan_U> skdfv: What card?
<skdfv> Linksys WPC11 v4
<Dr_willis> I like REXX for my scripting needs. :)
<charlie> Help again: this may sound like a strange question, but how would i completely exit out of gnome/xserver and go to the old fashioned black screen with white text that shows a bash command window
<SlimG2> ziroday: Think I found one, mcrypt, it's in the feisty repos, Just in case you'd wanna know
<lgc> What graphic cards are supported on Ubuntu (Dapper and up)? Thanks.
<mister_roboto> apt-cache search blowfish    turns up bcrypt as well
<SlimG2> mister_roboto: thanks alot :)
<charlie> can anyone answer my question above/
<cotyrothery> i cant get screenlets old settings to go away
<cotyrothery> i have uninstalled and reinstalled
<mister_roboto> SlimG2: apt-cache search is very handy :)
<cotyrothery> but they will NOT GO AWAY
<mister_roboto> SlimG2: didn't think to look there first
<syssyphus> where do i go to get a mentor? I would like to help with packaging
<skdfv> charlie: try ctrl+alt+backspace
<cotyrothery> Screenlets is screwed on my computer because of the mail server one
<Jordan_U> lgc: Anything from intel will work out of the box, nvidia with proprietary drivers, ati will probably work but the drivers are horrible
<Flannel> cotyrothery: did you remove with --purge?  (or "complete removal" in synaptic?)  What are screenlets?  User space configuration?  That won't be removed with uninstall, just delete the config file(s) in your homedir.
<tonyyarusso> syssyphus: /j #ubuntu-motu
<charlie> skdfv: when i do that, it just restarts xserver
<cotyrothery> Flannel: so i need to open up synaptic
<SlimG2> mister_roboto: I used it but it passed me by to search for just "crypt" :P
<Flannel> cotyrothery: What are screenlets?
<ziroday> SlimG2: thanks ill reember that
<Zenji> Question
<bharat862004> i have both ubuntu 32 bit and ubuntu 64 bit... which one should i install??
<mister_roboto> SlimG2: i looked for "blowfish"  :)
<bharat862004> i have both the cds
<cotyrothery> Flannel: You would have to google it because i dont know how to explain it
<lgc> Jordan_U, it is precisely ATI cards what seems to be available for my laptop...:(.
<John> Hi. Does anyone here use GTK-Gnutella?
<Jordan_U> lgc: Not even intel integrated?
<bharat862004> which ubuntu should i install 32 bit or 64 bit ... as i have both the cds ??? :)
<Flannel> cotyrothery: you're tryign to get rid of your user configed settings, right?  not global settings?
<Jordan_U> bharat862004: 32 bit
<mister_roboto> bharat862004: from what i've been reading, you'll have far fewer problems with 32 bit (like Flash will work and some other things that are a rpoblem in 64 bit)
<cotyrothery> Flannel: yes for screenlets
<skdfv> charlie: If you're just looking for the b&w terminal, you can try ctrl+alt+f1 and it'll switch to that; x is still running, though.
<Jordan_U> charlie: ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to X
<cotyrothery> Flannel: it says its removing confg files
<mister_roboto> bharat862004: so unless you need to work with several gigs of memory in a single program, you probably don't need 64 bit
<skdfv> ps ax
<lgc> Jordan_U, when I google for 'Inspiron 6000 graphics card' I mostly get ATIs, though I haven't culled all the info.
<yrlnry_> I just added a command to the panel that opens up an ssh window to my home machine.  It displays with a big red "X".  I want to change the icon.  I don't like any of the choices that the configuration dialog gives me.  Where can I go to browse a large collection of suitable icons?
<John> Has anyone successfully set up GTK-Gnutella or Limewire?
<cotyrothery> Flannel: you would like screenlets
<Flannel> cotyrothery: right.  You'll want to open up your homedir, and remove whatever screenlet configuration files there are (.screenlet maybe?  might be a file or a directory).  You'll need to show hidden files to be able to see it, at any rate.
<cotyrothery> Flannel: just dont use the mail one
<bharat862004> Jordan_U: mister_roboto is 64 bit too fast to work than 32 bit ??? :)
<SlimG2> mister_roboto: I did to but aptitude search doesn't care for the description and I forgot that
<Jordan_U> skdfv: Don't tell people how to get to another tty without telling them how to get back
<cotyrothery> Flannel: how can i see hidden files
<Flannel> cotyrothery: that "configuration files" are global ones, not user ones.  In nautilus, ctrl-H (maybe it's alt, I dontknow View > Show Hidden Files)
<patman> ctr+H
<mister_roboto> bharat862004: no, it's not any faster. just some software is not available on 64 bit
<bharat862004> mister_roboto: ok thanks ;)
<Jordan_U> bharat862004: Basically anything Open Source will work fine in 64 bit, but proprietary things like flash and codecs will take some work
<skdfv> Sorry, Jordan_U; wasn't thinking.
<bharat862004> Jordan_U: hmm
<bharat862004> Jordan_U: mister_roboto then i am installing 32 bit version of ubuntu :)
<cotyrothery> Flannel : try screenlets
<cotyrothery> Flannel: there as cool as beryl
<vexati0n> official news: kubuntu to be renamed "j00buntu" on account of KDE hoarding so many system resources
<mister_roboto> bharat862004: if you don't have more than 2 gb of ram, you couldn't possibly benefit anyway
<shiester_miester> bharat862004, 64bit is capable of outperforming 32 bit in some circumstances if the 64 bit software is written properly, but at the moment its hard to get any software like that
<ziroday> vexati0n: you should try kde on PC-BSD it pratically flys
<vexati0n> yeah but BSD isn't a real OS.
<bharat862004> mister_roboto: i just have 512 ram shiester_miester
<ziroday> vexati0n: yeah it is
<mister_roboto> bharat862004: definitely 32-bit  :)
<vexati0n> no it isn't, i saw it in a movie
<shiester_miester> bharat862004, it doesnt really matter, at the moment there isnt a whole lot of point to use 64 bit
<shiester_miester> maybe in a few years if/when it becomes popular
<RAOF> shiester_miester: Um, what are you talking about?  Programs built for x86-64 are almost always faster, (on average, about 10%, and for some things substantially more) than programs built for IA32.
<shiester_miester> RAOF, i never said they werent
<mister_roboto> bharat862004: do you even have a 64 bit cpu?  i never heard of that small amount of ram on a 64 bit machine
<bharat862004> yes got u guys
<RAOF> shiester_miester: 64bit is capable of outperforming 32 bit in some circumstances if the 64 bit software is written properly, but at the moment its hard to get any software like that
<TaJMoX> vexati0n> yeah but BSD isn't a real OS.     Careful who you say that to
<bharat862004> mister_roboto: yes i have athlon 64
<cotyrothery> nothing is working
<`eric-> RAOF: i think the problem is that there are currenty very few programs built for x86-64
<mister_roboto> bharat862004: man, ytou should bump that ramp up :)
<shiester_miester> RAOF, i also said "if the 64 bit software is written properly"
<vexati0n> TaJ - i avoid the Mac users with sidearms.
<sahil_> how do i switch which gcc version is used system wide?
<shiester_miester> which is the same as what you said
<RAOF> `eric-: Actually, no.  *Everything* in Ubuntu is built for x86-64
* `eric- shuts up then :)
<`eric-> heh
<TaJMoX> vexati0n lol i just read what you said about seeing it in a movie =] 
<shiester_miester> RAOF, you mean everything that the OS comes with
<bharat862004> mister_roboto: yes i will
<shiester_miester> not nearly as many 3rd party apps
<RAOF> shiester_miester: Yes.  Everything that you can install through apt-get/synaptic/etc
<`eric-> RAOF: so... if i have a core2duo, i should be running ubuntu 64bit?
<Flannel> RAOF, shiester_miester, not quite.  Some stuff in multiverse isn't (not OSS)
<RAOF> shiester_miester: And the software doesnt' have to be "written properly", it just has to build on x86-64.  And (almost) every opend source project does.
<BenHelfman> Can anyone tell me how to log onto a windows domain
<bharat862004> RAOF: everything is 64 bit in ubuntu including 32 bit.... are u sure ???
<shiester_miester> RAOF, you are using some pretty big statements there
<mister_roboto> RAOF: are you saying that the non-free flash plugin is now 64 bit as well?  that's news to me
<Jordan_U> `eric-: Probably not, proprietary things like flash won't work without a little work
<RAOF> bharat862004: If you install the AMD64 version, yes.
<charlie> Jordan_U , thanks it worked perfect
<mister_roboto> RAOF: i think you're simply wrong
<RAOF> mister_roboto: You can't apt-get that under AMD64 :)
<i-like-beans> Is it possible to let the hard drives spin down after a certain period of inactivity in Xubuntu?
<Jordan_U> RAOF: Technically the package works, but you know what he means :)
<xenex> If I mount an iso with gisomount, where would it be located at?
<sahil_> is there a tool similar to gcc-config?
<Flannel> mister_roboto: no, it's not.  Only stuff in main/universe is guarenteed to be both (I think restricted might be too)
<`eric-> Jordan_U: yea, that's what i read awhile back.. but i thought maybe it's changed.. =P
<shiester_miester> also, i tried 64bit ubuntu and i didnt notice any speed increase at all, although i wasnt using many programs that were pushing it to extremes
<BenHelfman> Can anyone tellme how to log on to a Windows Server 2003 domain?
<shiester_miester> although i did notice the bugs and compatibility problems it has
<Flannel> xenex: whereever you told it to mount?  Just use the normal mount command, then you'll be able to specify a location
<shiester_miester> which is why i switched to 32 bit
<RAOF> shiester_miester: Indeed.  Most people won't notice the difference, becasue CPUs are essentially infinitely fast at this point.
<charlie> OK more quick help, if i was making a ".sh" script and i wanted to wait for someone to push a key, what command would i use? pause isn't a command so i'm stumped
<bharat862004> i think RAOF made a wrong statement ;)
<shiester_miester> RAOF, infinitely fast, eh?  thast why we need graphics accelerator cards, to take the loads off them when rendering?
<shiester_miester> why not just use our infinitely fast CPUS to do the rendering? :P
<patman> shiester, lol
<Flannel> RAOF: That's also not true.  There's a noticable difference in the fields where the extra power is noticable.
<Jordan_U> BenHelfman: What do you mean by log in?
<shiester_miester> we could get a trillion frames per microsecond
<RAOF> shiester_miester: For things most people use computers for (viewing movies, browsing the web, email, office stuff), CPUs are nearly infinitely fast.
<Flannel> Er.  Well, besides that being worded circly, it's still true with better wording.
<shiester_miester> you mean, the average person doesnt care so it might as well be...i guess thats true enough from a laymans point of view
<RAOF> Flannel: For things that most people *don't* use their computers for (audio/video encoding, rendering, etc), x86-64 makes stuff between 30% and 100% faster.
<shiester_miester> but certainly not from a technical standpoint, CPUs still have a long way to go.  thers lots of things we can't do with our current generation of technology due to insufficient processing power
<dandaman32> you guys think this is ok? http://files.enanocms.org/images/enano-ubuntufied.png
<mister_roboto> shiester_miester: like make a damn cup of coffee! my cpu still can't do that
<Flannel> RAOF: please qualify your original statements appropriately.  But apart from that, this is getting offtopic.
<charlie> if i was making an sh script, how could i make it wait until the user presses a key? thanks,
<cables> Does Nautilus use BurnProof by default for burning CDs?
<shiester_miester> mister_roboto, i was referring to stuff like handwriting recognition etc :P
<dandaman32> (feeling in the spirit of Google today :-P)
<RAOF> Yeah.  In summary, most people want to use the i386 version :)
<mister_roboto> charlie: "read" will work if they hit enter
<yrlnry_> charlie: read
<cables> I've been getting a lot more coasters with Nautilus than with Brasero.
<dandaman32> charlie: read -n3 VARNAME
<Gabey> how do I add a second hard drive beyond connecting the hardware?
<xeno__> Say, the #ubuntu-laptop channel says "This is not for support.  User #ubuntu".  Can I get help on my laptop wireless problem here?
<level1> Hi, I followed a tutorial to get fglrx working, but fglrx never really worked, according to fglrxinfo... assuming I installed it correctly, is there a command to get linux to start it on boot?
<dandaman32> charlie: that will make the script automatically advance after the user presses 3 keys
<shiester_miester> xeno__, i suppose so
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(mister_roboto/#ubuntu) AusIan: try doing a "man" on some of the functions you see in the header
(Pintorino/#ubuntu) Jordan_u, any ideas?
(Perdente/#ubuntu) gabx84@gabx84-laptop:/var/spool/postfix$ sudo apt-get install mysql-server
(Perdente/#ubuntu) E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
(Perdente/#ubuntu) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
(AusIan/#ubuntu) roboto: haha, will have a look in #gcc, thanks
(dandaman32/#ubuntu) Perdente: you probably have the update applet running
(promet_/#ubuntu) Where is this, "New Flash Beta", Repos, or Adobe, etc?
(charlie/#ubuntu) sudo apt-get install konqueror
(Jordan_U/#ubuntu) Perdente: Do you have another install application running?
(Perdente/#ubuntu) lol oh you
(Pintorino/#ubuntu)  i just installed wine and keep getting the msg "Uninstall Key registry not available (yet)!, nothing to do"  What do I need to do?
(charlie/#ubuntu) woopsies
(dandaman32/#ubuntu) Perdente: see if the update-manager is running (little orange star in notification area?) and if so kill it
(Perdente/#ubuntu) damn you beryl and your catering to my add
(Perdente/#ubuntu) one sec, I'll close it
(promet_/#ubuntu) charlie 85% percent of all flash craps out
(promet_/#ubuntu) firefox locks up like fort knoxx
<dandaman32> charlie, promet_: had a severe problem with that on an old RHL9 box, the bug was in a flash banner ad
<c2c2rock> I hate flash
<Perdente> ok, I'm installing it, thanks so much, I hope that's it@
<promet_> different sites etc
<Jordan_U> promet: Again, I recommend konqueror
<Perdente> *!
<dandaman32> charlie, promet_: i installed adblock plus and that provided a temporary remedy for the situation
<yrlnry_> I have a desktop machine that I installed dapper on a few months ago.  Is there any benefit to installing feisty on it, and, if so, how do I do that?  Can I just put my feisty CD in the drive and go through the install process, or will that destroy all my old configuration?
<Bdonohue> Anyone use Folding that can help me get it set up?
<charlie> ah, adblock plus, its the first thing i always install, and the theme minifoxflat
<Jordan_U> yrlnry_: That would loose your configuration
<c2c2rock> wipe it clean
<c2c2rock> lol
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | yrlnry_
<ubotu> yrlnry_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<promet_> I tried Konqueror and don't recall that being a solution, I thought it didn't support flash eother
<yrlnry_> Thnanks.
<promet_> but I'll give it another go
<RememberPOL> wow
<promet_> DOes Konqueror require a plugin or is it "native"
<Bdonohue> !folding@home | Bdonohue
<Jordan_U> yrlnry_: As to weather or not to do it, depends on what you use the computer for
<RememberPOL> there was a OS flame flood?
<RememberPOL> that's lame
<dandaman32> yrinry_: sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade should take you to edgy, then once you've upgraded to edgy do the same thing to upgrade to feisty
<xeno__> Does anyone else have problems with wireless on a Toshiba Satellite Laptop?
<Bdonohue> What model xeno__?
<dandaman32> hey can anyone tell me how this looks? http://files.enanocms.org/images/enano-ubuntufied.png
<xeno__> A55
<Jordan_U> promet: konq uses the same the same plugin, it just runs it in a separate thread so if flash dies, konq doesn't
<xeno__> A55-S3063
<Bdonohue> The text is a little sketchy, dandaman32
<notgod> I added the network manager PPTP VPN package, and I configured the VPN -- how do I connect now? It doesn't show up anywhere except in the config.
<xeno__> I've got Feisty on it now, but it's never done wireless.
<dandaman32> Bdonohue: on the "n" in Enano or elsewhere?
<Bdonohue> Hm, not sure. I'm using one but I found that I had to remove the CD from the drive before wireless would work.
<tritium> xeno__: what wireless chipset?
<charlie> xeno__ have you tried ndiswrapper?
<Bdonohue> I just wasn't fond of it in general
<Bdonohue> charlie: It should work, as Toshiba either uses the Intel or Atheros chipsets.
<Pintorino> after you install "wine" from the synaptic mgr so i could install some .exe files on Ubuntu, but i'm getting an error message
<Bdonohue> HAL won't work for me with a disk in the drive a boot.
<Bdonohue> at boot
<Bdonohue> Try taking out the Ubuntu disk and rebooting.
<lgc> Jordan_U, there seems there are no top-of-the-line Intel cards for the Inspiron 6000. Just basic OEM-supplied ones. ATI cards seem to be the most common ones. Are their drivers really so bad?
<Bdonohue> Then it seems to work for me. Any disk makes it not work, even a DVD.
<promet_> Jordan, how do I enable Flash in Konqueror
<xeno__> No, I've not tried ndiswrapper.  I was going to look up the chipset, but dmesg wasn't quick to find it.  Just a sec..
<charlie> yeah, i installed ndiswrapper first thing after 915resolution when i first got ubuntu on my laptop today and its working perfectly: i love it. windows is still on it, but i doubt i will use it much now
<Pintorino> It says "Uninstall Key registry not available (yet)!, nothing to do"  What do I need to do
<Bdonohue> Do you have the restricted drivers manager in your notification area?
<Perdente_> I think you fixed it! now I'm only getting an accessed denied which makes me think I put in the wrong password
<Jordan_U> promet: Ask in #kubuntu they are better with KDE apps
<Bdonohue> Because that'll tell you if it's Atheros, and if it is you might be having the same problem as me.
<promet_> ...
<dandaman32> Bdonohue: it's a spinoff logo designed to make fun of ubuntu upon the next release, i have one for fedora as well, and working on versions for RHEL and SuSE
<Bdonohue> Ah
<dandaman32> Bdonohue: so not supposed to look amazing ;-)
<Perdente_> but just to check, if I wanted to connect to a db that is on the url: students.missouri.edu/mysql/ that would be what I put as the hostname or localhost?
<Bdonohue> Haha, well regardless, not a great logo >.<
<dandaman32> Perdente_: if the script is on the same server as MySQL, then use localhost
<Perdente_> but just to check, if I wanted to connect to a db that is on the url: students.missouri.edu/mysql/ that would be what I put as the hostname or localhost?
<dandaman32> Perdente_: use localhost, it'll save a DNS lookup thus speeding things up
<Perdente_> I think you fixed it! now I'm only getting an accessed denied which makes me think I put in the wrong password
<Perdente_> ok, and then the username and logon that I use to normally login through the http:// address
<Bdonohue> Anyone use Folding that can help me get it set up?
<linux_user400354> how can i know if my memory is running in dual channel like its supposed to be?
<dandaman32> Perdente_: echo 'SET PASSWORD FOR root@localhost=PASSWORD("yourpasshere");' | mysql -u root
<Frogzoo> linux_user400354: memtest will show mem b/w
<ziroday> can i host a openoffice database file which people with OOO base can access from the server?
<TheMoebius> why do the ubuntu version of beryl not work on ati cards but the versions from the beryl project repositories do.... and supposedly the ubuntu versions are more recent because they keep asking me to upgrade
<cotyrothery> how do i mount a drive
<cotyrothery> what is the command in terminal
<Jordan_U> TheMoebius: Are you using fglrx?
<TheMoebius> Jordan_U, yes
<Jordan_U> TheMoebius: Ubuntu does not come with XGL ( because it's a hack only required because of ATI's horrible drivers )
<Perdente_> lol, sorry I feel really stupid, but if I put a password I don't want, how do I change it?
<RAOF> Jordan_U: Heh, it's *also* required for nvidia's horrible drivers, too :)
<ziroday> RAOF: no we use AIGLX
<Jordan_U> RAOF: No it's not
<lgc> Jordan_U, ?
<RAOF> ziroday, Jordan_U: Obviously, you've never tried to resume-from-suspend with compiz running :P
<TheMoebius> Jordan_U, yeah I have XGL, i think. I had beryl working fine, but then I upgraded when I put the ubuntu repositories back into sources.list and now beryl doesn't work anymore
<Jordan_U> lgc: Yes?
<lgc> Jordan_U, there seems there are no top-of-the-line Intel cards for the Inspiron 6000. Just basic OEM-supplied ones. ATI cards seem to be the most common ones. Are their drivers really so bad?
<cotyrothery> can someone tell me how to mount my second hard drive in terminal
<xeno__> Interface Type Integrated Intel PRO Wireless 2200 802.11b/g
<Jordan_U> TheMoebius: I don't think Ubuntu's version of Beryl supports XGL
<ohzie> Hey, is anyone willing to help me out with a problem with Automake I'm having?
<Perdente_> nm got it
<RAOF> TheMoebius: You probably want to head to #ubuntu-effects
<rxdeath_> i'm still looking for someone to help me get the side thumb buttons working for back and forwrard on firefox, any takres?
<xeno__> I'm afraid I got that from a web site, but it sounds right.  I got this thing used from someone without a manual.
<Jordan_U> lgc: They are slowly getting better, they will probably work fine but don't expect great performance and they make break suspend / resume
<cotyrothery> what is the command to mount a drive please i need to mount sdb
<lgc> Jordan_U, do apps even care about the graphics card?
<MTecknology> Can anybody tell me why when I play an MPEG2 file it has a very heavy blue tint to it?
<Jordan_U> lgc: What do you mean?
<Perdente_> ok, I'll just ask it, can someone explain the point of setting up a localhost db?
<Jordan_U> MTecknology: What gfx card do you have?
<Perdente_> am I suppose to be able to connect it to sites and run it as a server?... no clue...
<mortuis99> i Dled and installed an app through synaptic and need to figure out where it was installed can someone help?
<xeno__> apt-cache policy ndiswrapper-common shows this package is not installed.
<macd> Perdente, b/c not everyone uses seperate hosts for db and applications/services relying on them
<MTecknology> Jordan_U, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X1400
<lgc> Jordan_U, I mean if it is necessary to update a lot of software when one changes the graphics card. Or is it just the drivers what only needs to be changed?
<Perdente_> ok, so essentially I could use it to run local db apps
<rxdeath_> any help on resolution?
<Jordan_U> lgc: Just the drivers
<rxdeath_> for some reason the higher options aren't there
<rxdeath_> it only goes to 1024.768
<Perdente_> or any app that would want to interact with a db and it can be my own little db for fun
<cotyrothery> come on someone has to know how to mount a drive
<cotyrothery> please i need to mount my second dirve
<cotyrothery> drive
<yrlnry_> cotyrothery: the command is "mount /dev/whatever /mountpoint"
<Jordan_U> MTecknology: Direct rendering of video does not work with ATI cards, there is a way to turn it off but I can't remember off the top of my head
<Perdente_> mount it
<cotyrothery> thank you yrlnry
<yrlnry_> Sure.
<Perdente_> doh
<lgc> Jordan_U, ah, OK. And what do you mean by 'break /suspend resume'?
<MTecknology> Jordan_U, that's why it has a blue color to it>
<MTecknology> ?*
<Jordan_U> MTecknology: Yes, it's a bug in ATI's drivers
<cooner750> So did PowerPC just get completely canned in 7.04?
<cotyrothery> yrlnry: this is what i got when i put that in; mount: mount point /mountpoint does not exist
<crdlb> !ppc | cooner750
<ubotu> cooner750: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Jordan_U> MTecknology: I have the same problem, I fixed it by turning off direct rendering of videos, it may lower frame rates on high definition video though
<cooner750> Yes, and if Edgy would actually boot, I'd use it
<yrlnry_> cotyrothery: /mountpoint is the pathy to the place in the filesystem where you want the mounted files to appear.
<cotyrothery> oh
<yrlnry_> cotyrothery: so for example you could  mkdir /tmp/mydisk; mount /dev/whatever /tmp/mydisk;    and then the files on the disk would appear under /tmp/mydisk.
<MTecknology> Jordan_U, seems like in 6.06 i had to forcefully enable it in xorg.conf
<cotyrothery> yrlnry ok
<Volta2056> i just installed "wine" but keep getting error msg "uninstall registry key not available (yet), nothing to do !"  Do i need to do something in Wine config or wine regedit?
<Jordan_U> MTecknology: It is different from direct rendering as in 3D acceleration, there is a better word for it but I can't remember it right now
<MTecknology> Jordan_U, Section "Extensions"
<MTecknology>         Option      "Composite" "Disable"
<MTecknology> EndSection
<MTecknology> ??
<cotyrothery> yrlnry: mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<yrlnry_> cotyrothery: try   mount -t ext2 ....
<yrlnry_> cotyrothery: what's on the disk?
<cotyrothery> but it is ext 3
<yrlnry_> Okay, thaen use -t ext3
<charlie> can anyone please tell me where to find beryl add ons and how to install them? thanks.
<Jordan_U> MTecknology: It's called hardware overlay
<cotyrothery> that the beginging
<Jordan_U> MTecknology: It has nothing to do with your xorg.conf
<RAOF> !beryl > charlie
<yrlnry_> mount -t ext3  /dev/whatever ...
<MTecknology> Jordan_U, so I need to search for disabling it?
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> let me try that
<charlie> what do you mean RAOF?
<Jordan_U> MTecknology: Yes, in gstreamer
<MTecknology> ok - thanks
<RAOF> charlie: Check the private message from ubotu.
<charlie> thanks
<cotyrothery> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb
<yrlnry_> THen it isn't ext3.
<cotyrothery> it is
<cotyrothery> i formated it to
<yrlnry_> Or mayb eyou have the wrong  device name.
<charlie> RAOF: thanks.
<cotyrothery> it says it is /dev/sdb
<yrlnry_> Is it possible that you want to mount a particular partition of the disk, rather than the raw disk device itself?>
<SlimG2> What's the localhost port to access the web-configuration for cups printers? http://localhost:???
<xeno__> Charlie, this ndiswrapper:  I see no package with that exact name.  There is an ndiswrapper-common and it's not installed.
<cotyrothery> I want the whole disk mounted for storage
<tritium> SlimG2: 631
* yrlnry_ shrugs.
<mortuis99> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<SlimG2> tritium: Thanks alot!
<nj786> hey you guys i did something with beryl and my window menu wen away like X,minimize,max
<tritium> SlimG2: :)
<novato_br> hi dude! here its 02:06! I'll be fast
<lgc> Jordan_U, would a graphics card help refreshing the screen, as, for example, when one switches between application-loadad desktops?
<novato_br> is there one linux software that show on tray getting messages from email ?
<lizili> my network card could't work wake up form suspend,what is hte trouble ?
<Volta2056> I've found a bunch of stuff on wine on the Ubuntu wiki and the the wine homepage, www.winehq.org
<Jared> What is a good html / etc editor for ubuntu?
<Volta2056> btw, there's a new version out today
<MTecknology> Jordan_U, lol - i found a quick temp fix - change the hue
<mortuis99> jarad try bluefish it isnt bad
<Jordan_U> lgc: The gfx card shouldn't matter very much for just switching between applications
<mortuis99>  Volta2056:  a new version of what?
<cotyrothery> so what is the problem with me getting this drive mounted
<cotyrothery> i have it formated to ext3
<Volta2056> wine
<cotyrothery> its in /dev/sdb
<mortuis99> did u creat a mount point?
<Volta2056> version 0.9.39
<cotyrothery> yea it was /dev/sdb1
<novato_br> nobody can understood me, ok, i'll do it again
* felix is away: fuera de combate hasta maana
<lgc> Jordan_U, then I would obtain some gain exclusively when dealing with 3D?
<novato_br> is there email linux software to put a  icon on tray ?
<cotyrothery> this is what i have been putting in ; mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb /dev/sdb1
<Jordan_U> MTecknology: I think I remember changing it in gconf
<niru> While installation the installation seems to give blank screen at the finishing of installation just before the grub gets installed and before some more packages are installed
<incorperated> can someone help me install an emulator
<lgc> cotyrothery, wrong!
<Jordan_U> lgc: And possibly when playing high definition videos
<Volta2056> the most recent in synaptic mgr is 0.9.33
<niru> The scrren shows black and all small small colored boxes at the place of sentences
<cotyrothery> lgc: ok
<niru> may I know why it happens
<niru> Jordan_U, any idea
<niru> anu body else
<cotyrothery> lgc: so then what do i need to do
<lgc> cotyrothery, 'mount -t ext3 <origin> <destiny>'.
<cotyrothery> lgc: meaning?
<qnyc> cotyrothery, mount /dev/sdb1 /mountpoint
<Jordan_U> niru: Without knowing what caused the problem exactly I would suggest trying the alternate CD as it often works when the LiveCD does not
<qnyc> cotyrothery, ie, mount /dev/sdb1 /media/whatever
<lgc> cotyrothery, for example 'mount ... /dev/sda2 /home/mydir'
<mortuis99> it would be something like sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/newdrive  or something
<cotyrothery> lgc: so do i need to creat a folder on the disk
<deaden> ls
<nj786> hey i need help ASAP
<mortuis99> yeay use something like mkdir /media/mydrive
<nj786> i cannot see my window menu screen
<nj786> like X,-,SQUARE
<nj786> andi  did somehing in beryl
<niru> Jordan_U, I just created a cd and testing it shows the above problem
<nj786> and i mssed it up
<mortuis99> sudo mkdir /media/mydrive  that is
<vexati0n> new distro: Kung-Fubuntu (it's for haxors.)
<lgc> cotyrothery, you mount a *device*, which is something physical, on the *filesystem*, and the mounting point must exist.
<nj786> how do i get it back
<niru> Jordan_U, could you guess what could be the problem
<Jordan_U> nj786: disable beryl?
<niru> why blank screen with some data comes that are not readable
<nj786> jordan_u, if i do that can i enable it again?
<lizili> i can't see my window menu screen in xface4 after update the box,only two icons of hardware on the desktop
<aedes> has anyone gotten korean input method to work?
<cotyrothery> lgc: i think it is mounted now
<cotyrothery> yeap
<cotyrothery> it is
<cotyrothery> thanks
<lgc> cotyrothery, way to go!
<cotyrothery> lgc: all i had to do is create a flag
<nj786> can i disbale beryl and enable it again ?
<cotyrothery> lgc: so i clicked the box boot
<lgc> cotyrothery, flag?
<cotyrothery> yea i use gpart
<cotyrothery> and i right clicked and clicked on create a flag
<nj786> becuase in beryl i messed with the select window decorator
<nj786> and now my wind is gone
<nj786> window**
<lgc> cotyrothery, I use Helix. It's full of such tools.
<Jordan_U> MTecknology, You change it in gstreamer-properties
<cotyrothery> lgc: well i never even needed to mount it i just need to create a flag and i would have been done
<nj786> jordan_u
<nj786> i need ur help
<incorperated> can someone help me with the emulator
<Jordan_U> nj786, What is the problem?
<Hillview> incorperated, what emulator?
<lgc> cotyrothery, so you never tried the right syntax for the 'mount' command?
<incorperated> True Reality
<lizili> what is the problem ? the panel top and bottom of the desktop is missing after updated xface,please help me !
<cotyrothery> lgc: how do i make it were i can copy stuff on to the hd
<mauricio> i have problem
<nj786> i went into beryl and i did something with select window  decorator now its messed u like my window i tried resetting it but it doesnt work i cannot see ym window
<nj786> my*
<Jordan_U> MTecknology, Change the driver to no Xv
<lgc> cotyrothery, ?
<c2c2rock> http://euronode.org/docs/make_simple_fw.epl?lang=en
<cotyrothery> lgc: it does not give me the paste button when i right click
<mauricio> my problem is a driver for audio conexant
<nj786> jordan_u,  i went into beryl and i did something with select window  decorator now its messed u like my window i tried resetting it but it doesnt work i cannot see ym window
<cotyrothery> lgc: only root can access it
<mauricio> i need the driver
<cotyrothery> lgc: how do i change it from root
<Jordan_U> nj786, I don't use beryl, try #ubuntu-effects
<lgc> cotyrothery, I've never used gparted. You question was related to the syntax of 'mount'.
<cotyrothery> lgc: no i just need to give my self permission on the drive
<cotyrothery> lgc: only root can copy files to it
<c2c2rock> allow regular users
<_Codeman_> ok, how do I renew an IP?
<lgc> cotyrothery, indeed you usually need to be root to play with mount. You can use pmount, though.
<Dunas> Hello.
<Jordan_U> _Codeman_, You mean renew dhcp ?
<_Codeman_> Jordan_U: Yes
<bruenig> dhcpcd
<Jordan_U> _Codeman_, sudo dhclient <interface> ( like eth0 )
<bruenig> or is it dhclient on ubuntu
<Dunas> I was wondering where I could get help with Mepis, and this server was listed plus I'd been here earlier while trying Ubuntu (unfortunately it and my wireless card weren't compatable.)
<_Codeman_> thank you
<cotyrothery> lgc: i know there is a command that i was tolled once that let me be able to copy and remove stuff to one of my folders on my primary drive
<bruenig> I guess it is
<cotyrothery> lgc: do you know that command
<Dunas> Specifically with downloading WINE
<mortuis99> cotyrothery read through  this it answers a lot of your questions  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<Frogzoo> bruenig: dhclient it is
<maeth> whats the command line to mount a ntfs sata disk?
<bruenig> Frogzoo, is that different software than dhcpcd or is just a different name
<bruenig> !info dhclient
<ubotu> Package dhclient does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<lgc> cotyrothery, 'cp'? :).
<Frogzoo> bruenig: it's the client, dhcpd is a server
<_Codeman_> anyone know the default password for a linksys router?
<mauricio> i need a driver
<Dunas> Where can I get help with downloading WINE onto Mepis? x-x I didn't know what other server to turn to.
<mauricio> for sound
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | maeth
<bruenig> Frogzoo, dhcpcd interface is the command I use on other distros to get an address
<ubotu> maeth: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<c2c2rock> admin admin
<bruenig> works the same as dhclient
<n2diy> _Codeman_: admin
<c2c2rock> admin blank
<_Codeman_> thanks
<bruenig> !find dhclient
<Frogzoo> bruenig: pkg dhcp3-client
<ubotu> File dhclient found in apparmor-profiles, dhcp-client, dhcp3-client, logcheck-database, zsh (and 1 others)
<incorperated> can someone help me with the True Reality Emulator
<cooner750> Has anyone here ran 7.04 PPC on an iMac G5?
<maeth> Jordan_U, nono , i mean to mount it temporaly, not in the fstab
<bruenig> I guess different software, the package in the others is called dhcpcd
<gloinunit> does wine only work with some programs?
<Frogzoo> !appdb | gloinunit
<ubotu> gloinunit: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<Dunas> !wine
<maeth> Jordan_U, is for backing up files
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<lgc> cotyrothery, but there are many possibilities: dd, tar, rsync,... . Honestly I don't quite understand what you try to do...:(.
<incorperated> OMFG
<gloinunit> i keep getting unhandle exception errors
<maeth> Jordan_U, i remember it was really easy.. just one command line
<incorperated> lol
<Dunas> Is there a server like this for Mepis? X-x
<maeth> Jordan_U, it was a mount /dev*(hard disk) /media/disk (example) and something
<Jordan_U> maeth, do you need to be able to write to it?
<maeth> Jordan_U, yeah
<n2diy> Dunas: yes, #mepis
<Jordan_U> maeth, Do you have ntfs-3g installed?
<charlie> quick help: is there a quick keyboard shortcut i can do that will bring me to the terminal? thx
<maeth> Jordan_U, yes.. off course
<cooner750> Does wine work on the PowerPC version of Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> maeth, What does sudo fdisk -l show as the device name ( /dev/whatever ) ?
<mauricio> hello
<n2diy> charlie: drag the terminal command to your tool bar, and it will stay there.
<Jordan_U> cooner750, No
<bruenig> charlie, set the short cut in system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts
<bruenig> charlie, if you are on gnome that is
<mauricio> I NEED A DRIVER
<DSpair> Hi gang... Need some help with a built-in SD card reader on my laptop.
<charlie> bruenig: thanks, yes i'm in linux mint
<maeth> /dev/sdh1
<mauricio> AUDIO DRIVER CONEXANT
<bruenig> charlie, that is a distro, gnome is a DE
<cooner750> Oh what now, my optical drive is spinning up, then down, up, then down while burning the Ubuntu image >_>
<maeth> Jordan_U, /dev/sdh1
<Quaenorde> Does anyone know if testdisk - the partition data recovery program- will recover .mkv files?
<n2diy> cooner750: let it cook
<DSpair> I have a "Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader" which is detected and the tifm drivers are loaded.
<Jordan_U> maeth, Then I think ( I don't use ntfs myself ) the command would be: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdh1 /media/disk
<Angel_GirL> aloooww
<cooner750> is it normal for the drive in an iMac G5 to rattle o_o
<charlie> hm, bruenig, i just went in the settings, and found out a whole bunch of keyboard shortcuts are set, but none of them work for me? why would that be
<n2diy> charlie: drag the terminal command to your tool bar, and it will stay there.
<DSpair> Problem is that when I insert an SD card, the hald/dbus tried to mount, fails, tries to mount, fails, etc . . . . .
<bruenig> n2diy, he said keyboard, listen
<charlie> why wouldn't the keyboard shortcuts work though?
<n2diy> bruenig: ah, sorry.
<bruenig> charlie, don't know, they should. Another option is to get xbindkeys
<cooner750> Ugh. "Unable to burn "ubuntu-7.04-desktop-powerpc.iso" - The device failed to respond properly, unable to recover or retry."
<bruenig> charlie, and then bind gnome-terminal to whatever the command is
<bruenig> shortcut*
<maeth> Jordan_U, GREAT, it worked, thanks dude ! :D
<cooner750> Apple uses the cheapest optical drives I've ever used
<Jordan_U> maeth, np :)
<charlie> yeah thanks, i got it now. it seems like the shortcut wouldn't work in the irc client for some reason...
<n2diy> cooner750: try a lower burn speed?
<c2c2rock> cooner750:  is it normal for the drive in an iMac G5 to rattle o_o
<c2c2rock> yeah if there are screws loose or maybe I have a few :p
<RAOF> charlie: Because you're using Beryl, and it doesn't integrate into Gnome?
<Quaenorde> Rephrase: Does anyone know of a data recovery prog that will recover .MKV files?
<cooner750> It's a DVD
<cooner750> 8x
<charlie> the keyboard shortcuts are working now RAOF
<lgc> Jordan_U, thanks for your help a while ago with the graphics card thing.
<Jordan_U> lgc, np
<gloinunit> if i'm getting errors during an installation using wine that prevents me from continuing  with the installation, does this mean I have to gook something to make it work
<cooner750> You can burn a CD ISO to DVD, can't you?
<cooner750> 6.10 worked..
<cooner750> but wont boot
<Dunas> I had a problem with that.
<DSpair> gloinunit: Typically, yes.
<Dunas> It was easily fixed by using a CD-R
<DSpair> gloinunit: What are you trying to install?
<gloinunit> Baldur's Gate 2
<Dunas> Now, I'm not saying it's impossible to use the DVD-R, I'm simply saying my CD-R worked and my DVD-R didn't.
<cooner750> Now is a time when I wish I had some CDs >_>. DVDs are never good for anything but frustration and headaches.
<DSpair> gloinunit: Are you running wine from a command prompt?
<lgc> Jordan_U, I just remembered one last question: What can make my screen refresh faster when I switch between desktops or applications?
<gloinunit> terminal, yes
<ohzie> Hey, I'm trying to install mysql-devel and I'm not finding it in my synaptic. Am I missing something? Is this included in some metapackage somewhere?
<DSpair> gloinunit: Is wine giving you any useful debug information?
<cooner750> Suppose I could try my other brand DVDs
<gloinunit> i'm using 'wine setup.exe' and it starts the setup
<Jordan_U> lgc, What do you mean by refresh faster?
<lgc> Jordan_U, I mean, if it's not the graphics card, what is it?
<DSpair> gloinunit: Look for output from wine which is like "fixme:**************"
<Volta2056> wine's in the accessories folder
<n2diy> ohzie: it might not be in the default repos., have you enabled the universe and multiverse repos in synaptic?
<RAOF> ohzie: Do you mean "libmysqlclient15-dev"?
<gloinunit> dspair: in the terminal?
<Jordan_U> lgc, How slow is the refresh?
<ohzie> RAOF: All I know is I need the package "mysql-devel"
<DSpair> gloinunit: Yes
<lgc> Jordan_U, it's like having all the applications windows on your desktop blank for a while.
<ohzie> n2diy: Hold on
<RAOF> ohzie: That package doesn't exist in Debian or Ubuntu, that's an RPM-like package
<RAOF> ohzie: Why don't you describe what you're trying to do, and we'll try to help :)
<ohzie> Oh okay.
* cooner750 sighs and tries another brand DVD
<Jordan_U> lgc, I am not sure
<lgc> Jordan_U, usually it's a split-second thing. But alltogether annoying.
<DSpair> Gak!!! It's almost 2AM!!! Geez, someday I'll figure out how to get on a decent sleep schedule.
<rxdeath_> anyone awake?
<ohzie> RAOF: Well that explains a lot. Somebody compiled this on a fedora core system and told me to instal mysql-devel. =) It being rpm-based definitely is what's wrong.
<cooner750> 1:37AM here
<mortuis99> SLEEP?  whats that?
<n2diy> RAOF, Alien can translate RPMs to debs.
<DSpair> Nope, nobody here but us sleep-typists
<lgc> s/allt/alt/
<rxdeath_> i'm having serious problems making the left and right thumb biuttons work for back/forward in mozilla
<DSpair> cooner750: Same here.
<cooner750> mortuis99: Precisely
<ohzie> RAOF: I'm trying to compile a program that is telling me Error: mysql not found
<gloinunit> dspair: all i get is a graphical window that tells me i have an unhandled exception, object reference not set, nothing in the terminal other than a ton of errors (which i hear is normal)
<rxdeath_> somehow the scrollwheel ended up working, but no dice on the side buittons will someone have mercy and help me out?
<ohzie> However I have mysql installed, and it's running! :|
<mortuis99> cooner u i cinci?
<Jordan_U> lgc, Using a 3D accelerated window manager like Beryl might help, but it is a pain to setup with an ATI card :)
<RAOF> ohzie: So...  It's *probably* looking for libmysqlclient15-dev
<DSpair> gloinunit: That "ton of errors" is debug output from wine, and it will have indications of what went wrong.
<cooner750> mortuis99: Assuming you mean Ohio, yes. I think my hostname reveals that
* rxdeath_ begs
<ohzie> RAOF: Okay, thanks. I'll try installing that. Hold on.
<mortuis99> heh it is funny we could be right next to each other :-)
<RAOF> ohzie: Since that is the library for programs that want to *use* mysql.
<mortuis99> :-D
<abhi> i want to create a samba user who has the ability to access a set of directories which is different from the other users
<abhi> how do i do it?
<ohzie> RAOF: sweet
<DSpair> rxdeath_: I'm pretty sure you have to manually edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and change the mouse section.
<lgc> Jordan_U, I see. Maybe for the next release of Ubuntu...:).
<Jordan_U> mortuis99, Offtopic, but the one and only thing I bought off ebay I found out after buying it and asking about shipping issues, the guy lived less than a mile from me :)
<rxdeath_> ok thank you DSpair
<n2diy> mortuis99: I was just watching the Deadlest Catch, and the deck boss told the green horn, "don't worry about sleeping, you can do that when your dead"
<rxdeath_> i have tried that
<rxdeath_> but i can't get the right config
<lgc> Jordan_U, so you wouldn't say that a faster processor would help?
<DSpair> abhi: You'll need to be MUCH more specific in your question. I would start by checking out www.samba.org
<rxdeath_> would you like to see the current xorg.config file?
<mortuis99> yeah that was the way it was when i was a carney
<DSpair> rxdeath_: Yeah, try googling for "LInux 8 button mouse"
<qnyc> rxdeath, this worked perfectly for me today... http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Activate_side-mouse-buttons_in_FireFox
<rxdeath_> i have done research and have looked at the furums
<Jordan_U> lgc, It might, but I wouldn't bet the cost of a new CPU on it :)
<gloinunit> err:ole:ClientIdentity_QueryMultipleInterfaces IRemUnknown_RemQueryInterface failed with error 0x80004002
<gloinunit> fixme:ntdll:RtlNtStatusToDosErrorNoTeb no mapping for 8000000a
<gloinunit> err:ole:local_server_thread Failure during ConnectNamedPipe 317
<qnyc> rxdeath, if you don't add imwheel the side buttons won't do anything
<Frogzoo> !mouse | rxdeath_
<rxdeath_> oh i haven't seen that qnyc
<ubotu> rxdeath_: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<DSpair> gloinunit: OK, now paste that first line into Google and see where it leads.
<lgc> Jordan_U, OK. Thanks, as always, man. Buenas noches.
<rxdeath_> i will ook at it and see whats up
<mortuis99> is the ubuntu mac install differant tahn that of the PC?
<padfd> everytime you build a module against the kernel do you need to move the vmlinux.gz file to /boot ?
<gloinunit> there is the fixme
<cooner750> Closing Session...
<rxdeath_> i already looked at those pages Frogzoo
<cooner750> So far so good I suppose
<cooner750> LOL
<Jordan_U> mortuis99, For PPC or intel?
<cooner750> I jumped when the disc popped out
<DSpair> Uhg... g'nite all...
<cotyrothery> now that i have my drive mounted can someone now help me with getting vm working
<ohzie> RAOF: My next question, "Error: Missing openssl" so using my brain I tried looking for libopenssl, like the same thing with mysql...unfortunately I'm only finding libopenssl for ruby. =P
<Jordan_U> cotyrothery, vm?
<cotyrothery> virtual machine
<ohzie> RAOF: Is just libssl decent enough? ;O
<Jordan_U> cotyrothery, What Virtual Machine software are you using?
<n2diy> cotyrothery: need some more info, I guess vm is on the drive you just mounted?
<cooner750> Might as well install these two updates in OS X to get them out of the way, since they require a reboot anyway, which i'll be doing and HOPING that Ubuntu will boot
<RAOF> ohzie: Probably.  Give it a whirl :_
<cotyrothery> I have vm player
<cooner750> The Desktop CD does not make any changes to the hard drive unless I install it, correct?
<cotyrothery> i just mounted my second hard drive
<RAOF> cooner750: Correct.
<cotyrothery> and i want to use vm for windows
<cooner750> Ok, I don't need OS X mysteriously not booting anymore :P
<cotyrothery> adn other os's
<cotyrothery> and
<n2diy> ! enter | coty
<ubotu> coty: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<n2diy> ! enter | cotyrothery
<ubotu> cotyrothery: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<insmod> why does hdparm default to 16 IO not 32 ?
<Jordan_U> cotyrothery, I recommend vmware-server same price ( $0.00 ) more features
<cotyrothery> Jordan_U: then how do i install windows with it
<aliask> Anyone know if it's possible to change how ubuntu handles selecting text with control + shift + arrow keys?
<Frogzoo> aliask: is gnome-terminal - that's in preferences
<n2diy> aliask: that is a window manager issue, try #gnome?
<Jordan_U> cotyrothery, Create a virtual machine with the CD rom drive mapped to a windows CD .iso, or mapped to your physical drive with a windows CD in it, boot the VM and install windows
<joojin> ls
<cotyrothery> Jordan_U: will this work with recovery cd's
<Jordan_U> cotyrothery, No idea :)
<cotyrothery> lol
<cooner750> well that was fast
<amonkey> how can i get vnc to be able to play from a gnome ssh share?
<cooner750> Rebooting. Hopefully Ubuntu will boot >_<
<cotyrothery> is cooner750 getting a no operating system installed at boot
<cotyrothery> ?
<aliask> Frogzoo, n2diy: I'll check over at #gnome then. Thanks for the pointer.
<n2diy> aliask: GL
<bharat862004> my cd rom is not mounting... help please :)
<corevette> is it possible to burn album art to a cd with the default ubuntu cd burner?
<RoC_MM> Album art cannot be burned to a audio CD.
<RoC_MM> only audio
<rxdeath_> ok qnyc
<corevette> RoC_MM: How do they get it on CD's normally then?
<rxdeath_> you are a god among ants
<n2diy> Hmm, getting quite in here. Is there a gui front end for emacs?
<rxdeath_> you helped me and it finally works
<rxdeath_> thank god
<rxdeath_> this shit is a pain in the ass
<RAOF> corevette: They get it onto CDs?
<Nutubuntu> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<n2diy> Nutubuntu: Cool nick.
<Nutubuntu> :)
<TaJMoX> Nutubuntu what part of cali you from ?
<corevette> ROAF: When you buy a CD (like anyone does these days), not online, the CD usually comes with album art
<Nutubuntu> TaJMoX,  NorCal, near SF
<TaJMoX> Nutubuntu : cool, sonoma county here.   rohnert park
<Quaenorde> Anyone know if PhotoRec recovers Matroska video files? (MKVs)
<n2diy> ! info DRM
<RAOF> corevette: How do you get at this album art?
<ubotu> Package drm does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Kpr_of_Kubuntu> Can anyone assist me with installing ndiswrapper a bit more in depth? I am on my Windows install now as it is the only one that works online. So any instruction- like what to download and steps to take in advance, is appreciated.
<corevette> RAOF: ?
<Quaenorde> KPR, I will PM you assitance.
<n2diy> ! DRM
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<abhi> what command can i use to check the size of a directory?
<RAOF> corevette: You say the CD comes with album art.  Do you mean "the CD has something printed on the non-shiny side", or what?
<TaJMoX> corvette : your music player downloads the album art from the internet after identifying the album
<abhi> what command can i use to check remaining disk space?
<TaJMoX> abhi df -h
<Nutubuntu> One of the best people I knew as a kid went off to Rohnert Park from SoCal, years ago. Always had a soft spot for it since, TaJMoX
<corevette> RAOF: There is a jpg in the CD
<TaJMoX> nutubuntu its my favorite city in sonoma, i used to live in Marin (Novato)
<corevette> TaJMoX, RAOF: Does the Ubuntu CD burner keep the ID tags?
<Quaenorde> kpr_of_kubuntu - Go to http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=93482, download lastest tar file.
<RAOF> corevette: No, because there's nowhere to put them.  An audio CD contains audio, not data.
<Nutubuntu> I would take RP over Novato 7 days out of 7, me :)
<n2diy> TaJMoX: df only lists drive info, no?
<RoC_MM> corevette, it might be a mixed-mode cd.  you'd have to be more specific about how the cd "has" the album art.
<cooner750> Oh god
<TaJMoX> corvette : if you directly copy a cd... probably not if it is just MP3's.
<cooner750> Now what happened
<Kpr_of_Kubuntu> Quaenorde: I'll check it out, thanks.
<cooner750> The Ubuntu 7.04 screen showed up
<cooner750> I pressed Enter.
<cooner750> It sat at a black screen for about 2 minutes
<abhi> and what command can i use to check the size of a directory?
<TaJMoX> n2diy all mounts i think
<NemesisD> anyone know why: mt setblk 0 is giving me a no such file or directory?
<RoC_MM> abhi, du
<danny> has anyone checked out songbird yet?
<Nutubuntu> What are the advantages / disadvantages of reiserfs vs ext3, for a home computer with a wide variety of file sizes?
<TaJMoX> n2diy df = disk free
<cooner750> Then the fans come on full blast. I hard powered it off using the power button. Started it again, OS X attempts to boot, and then it resets itself. The second time it makes it all the way, but the fans on are 100% and it's really slow
<corevette> RAOF: So how does your computer recognize the songs automatically when you put in a CD? RoC_MM
<Quaenorde> kpr_of_kubuntu = From there, move it to your linux desktop, then extract it as ndiswrapper-version-subversion. I think it's ndiswrapper-1.47 right now.
<RoC_MM> abhi, du --total --human-readable directory/
<RAOF> corevette: By asking the internet (either CDDB or MusicBrainz, generally)
<RoC_MM> RAOF, that's called CDDB, it doesn't have to do with the CD, it's a feature of ripping or playing applications.
<n2diy> TaJMoX: yes, but I thought the question was directory oriented? Yes, I know the meaning of df, thank you. :)
<corevette> RoC_MM: How do you add a CDDB to a CD?
<TaJMoX> n2diy i thought he asked the command to show free disk space
<cooner750> Does anyone know what my problem is, (regarding Ubuntu), or am I going to be ignored on here as usual?
<RoC_MM> no
<RoC_MM> directory usage..
<Kpr_of_Kubuntu> Quaernorde: I'll put it on my flash drive.
<niru> http://pastebin.ca/578142
<RoC_MM> df=disk free...du = directory usage.
<n2diy> TaJMoX: I thought it was in a directory? Oh well, looks like he got away?
<TaJMoX> ohhhh abhi du is for directory
<danny> corvette, you access file info on CDDB and then if the burning program supports adding meta data to the disc then you can do it
* TaJMoX is illiterate
<RoC_MM> oh
<RoC_MM> it is possible to add text data to CD tracks...this feature is called CDTEXT or something like that...I noticd it in K3B....when I put it in a friends TV it showed titles...I was impressed....k3b grabs hte info from id3 and puts it in cdtext
<corevette> RoC_MM: So the default Ubuntu burner doesn't do that? How about file-roller?
<cooner750> Isn't File Roller a packaging program....
<corevette> yeah sorry
<corevette> scratch that
<RoC_MM> corevette, The default burner is great...what is it you want to do that it doesn't do?
<bharat862004> cooner750: what is ur problem /??
<niru> http://pastebin.ca/578142 could someone see this message
<niru> and let me know where it went wrong
<corevette> RoC_MM: Copy ID3 tags to the CD
<TaJMoX> bharat862004 i dont think he has one - he was talking to corvette
<Flannel> niru: that's installing with the alternate CD?  or what?
<bharat862004> TaJMoX: ok
<markljames> Anyone have any experience with software RAID 5 recovery?
<RoC_MM> You might not need to, like I said, there is CDDB on the other side when you put it in...if it's a standalone CD player appliance, that's the only time you'd be able to tell if there was CDTEXT.
<Volta2056> I just came across a cool thing similar to synaptic mgr called automatix2, http://www.getautomatix.com/, u should check it out
<niru> Flannel, no
<RoC_MM> You can tell it for sure using k3b...install it if you wish, otherwise just burn a testCD and check it.
<Flannel> !automatix | Volta2056
<ubotu> Volta2056: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<prasukas> Hi, i have you offer,  please REGISTER on this site http://www.havefriend.com is new dating site, and tell about this site to all your  friend and invite all your friend to REGISTER thank you.
<prasukas> Hi, i have you offer,  please REGISTER on this site http://www.havefriend.com is new dating site, and tell about this site to all your  friend and invite all your friend to REGISTER thank you.
<prasukas> Hi, i have you offer,  please REGISTER on this site http://www.havefriend.com is new dating site, and tell about this site to all your  friend and invite all your friend to REGISTER thank you.
<Flannel> Volta2056: please don't recommend that here.  Thanks
<Volta2056> FYI, i'm not an employee or anything like that but it has a lot of good stuff
<prasukas> Hi, i have you offer,  please REGISTER on this site http://www.havefriend.com is new dating site, and tell about this site to all your  friend and invite all your friend to REGISTER thank you.
<Flannel> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<cooner750> Oh god spam
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-72-178-73-244.hot.res.rr.com]  by nixternal
* Volta2056 was kicked off #ubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<cooner750> Of all places, I'd never expect to see that on IRC
<niru> Flannel, if such kind of warning is coming then is it problem with package
<Flannel> nixternal: not him.  The other guy.
<nixternal> d'oh
<Flannel> nixternal: but, he left
<NeoGeo64> When I run Linux, I get a warm, fuzzy feeling all over,  Why is this?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpe-72-178-73-244.hot.res.rr.com]  by nixternal
<RoC_MM> NeoGeo64, Linux is made of sugar and spice and everything nice.
<charlie> what is the channel for help with beryl and that stuff
<Flannel> charlie: #ubuntu-effects
<n2diy> NeoGeo64: you have money in your wallet!
<NeoGeo64> n2diy: negative, im unemployed.
<TaJMoX> NeoGeo64 : it's a kernel feature
<corevette> RoC_MM: So what burner would you recommend? And how about .m4a files?
<cooner750> bharat862004: I downloaded and burned the Ubuntu 7.04 PowerPC image. I am on an iMac G5. 1.9GHz, 1.5GB RAM. OS X 10.4.9. I went to boot the disc. By holding C, etc... The black screen with the boot prompt, press Enter to boot, etc... showed up. So I pressed Enter. And the screen turned white for a second, then black. It stayed that way for about 2 minutes. Then the fan on the iMac turned on full blast, which signals a complete softw
<NeoGeo64> lol TaJMoX
<n2diy> NeoGeo64: but your computer is running bug free.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<NeoGeo64> i wouldnt say ubuntu is bug free
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.251.38.86.ip.erdves.lt]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<NeoGeo64> i managed to crash it where it wouldnt respond to the keyboard until 2 reboots.
<cooner750> Is there a known problem with Ubuntu not booting on an iMac like mine, or?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<RoC_MM> corevette, any decoding of your media files is merely a function of the cd-player...when I was young, we had to first manually decode the files to wav, then burn a bunch of wavs...you can always do this...but it's not anything that's normal today.
<n2diy> NeoGeo64: negative eh?! Do you know what CQ FD means?
<corevette> RoC_MM: So what do you use to burn CD's?
<NeoGeo64> That's nothing though.  I had to run about 60 or 70 passes with Windows' defragger on my NTFS paratition to defrag a 40gb torrent I'm downloading.
<RoC_MM> corevette, I used to use k3b, but I don't have a burner in this computer anymore...Basero looks simple, and GnomeBaker looks nice and advanced for me....I love k3b though...real slick.
<Quaenorde> I put my vote in for k3b as well.
<NeoGeo64> n2diy, no, whats it mean
<cooner750> I've never had much luck with Ubuntu and PowerPC
<cooner750> Or much luck with Ubuntu for that matter o_o
<NeoGeo64> PowerPC isn't officially supported anymore, is it?
<niru> Flannel, can u suggest the solution
<Kpr_of_Kubuntu> !wireless | quaenorde
<ubotu> quaenorde: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Kpr_of_Kubuntu> Lol
<corevette> RoC_MM: basero? i can't seem to find it
<corevette> !basero
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about basero - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<novato_br> i want your opinion: what's is the best email client ?
<Kpr_of_Kubuntu> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Kpr_of_Kubuntu> !xfce
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<Quaenorde> 0_0 kpr_of_kubuntu = Er, did you need something?
<corevette> novato_br: Gmail or Thunderbird
<novato_br> evolution is not good
<Kpr_of_Kubuntu> Not right now
<Quaenorde> Okie.
<Kpr_of_Kubuntu> Still dling things
<Kpr_of_Kubuntu> =D
<RoC_MM> !brasero
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brasero - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CaptainOblivious>  !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<RoC_MM> Brasero is part of universe repo.
<NeoGeo64> Linux is running fine on my August 2001 hardware.  I have a first gen P4 @ 1.4GHz, 512MB PC800 RDRAM, 120GB 7200RPM HDD, NVidia GeForce 5200 FX (128 bit) w/ 256mb RAM
<cooner750> Just great. Now that Intel Macs are out, I suppose I'll far way behind in the way of Linux and my Mac
<Quaenorde> Excellent. I'm working on wireless, too, so I'll be aroundish if you need anything/if I can help.
<novato_br> because it's not show dialogue box when you send or receive a email
<niuq> i am uploading files to ftp server with gftp, but i have problems trying to upload .swf files!!!
<novato_br> !Gmail
<feisty-pvr-350> hi there
<ubotu> gmail is a webmail service. For information on using it with Evolution see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingGmailWithEvolution
<niuq> pretty weird, any help plz
<markljames> !mdadm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mdadm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nutubuntu> niuq,  say more about the problem?
<feisty-pvr-350> i have set feisty and mythtv with a pvr 350 but the remote doesn't work - anybody any ideas what are the steps?
<cooner750> ....
<cooner750> This is the main reason I've tried to stay away from Ubuntu
<niuq> Nutubuntu: when the transfer starts the transfer get stalled, and the connections falls, that only happens with .swf files
<niuq> Nutubuntu: i do not have problems with another kind of files
<agm_> can anyone please tell me where can i find catch files of firefox
<niuq> Nutubuntu: it is really weird
<Quaenorde> My experience with Ubuntu has been pretty painful so far, moreso than the nightmare I'd had with Mepis- my first Linux OS.
<cooner750> This has to be the only IRC channel I've ever seen where there are TOO many people to get support
<RoC_MM> Painful?  Have you heard of Windows?  That's an endless source of frustration there!
<feisty-pvr-350> don't agree, ubuntu is a really painless os
<niru> Flannel, ?
<Nutubuntu> niuq, agree, that's weird - is this only with gftp? or do you see same problem with other ftp clients?
<insmod> <niuq>: impossible
<Quaenorde> Not if you have the ONE hated wireless card, RTL8185, and a gazillion harddrives.
<niuq> Nutubuntu: i tried with filezilla, nautilus, i even tried with windows explorer....
<feisty-pvr-350> anybody using mythtv here? how to setup with hauppaug 350?
<Flannel> niru: you haven't given me any idea as to where you got this error.
<Nutubuntu> niuq, what were the results with the other clients? did they work, or did it fail on .swf files?
<niuq> Nutubuntu: i've tried active mode, passive mode
<insmod> <Quaenorde>: what's wrong with RTL8185?
<niru> Flannel, while installing at the last phase
<niru> I saw the syslog file and pasted in the pastebin
<Quaenorde> <insmod> It's a blacklisted card, that can only really be managed if you're a Linux whiz. Which I am not. Nor do I have the cash to buy a new card.
<n2diy> NeoGeo64: CQ is a Ham radio mnemonic, for calling all stations, FD stands for Field Day, which happens to be this weekend. It's a Holiday for Hams.
<Flannel> niru: thorugh the alternate CD? or the Desktop?
<NeoGeo64> n2diy, oh cool
<niuq> Nutubuntu: with windows explorer it says i didnt have permission, but the thing is that i am enable to writte and erase files, and i checked the permissions, they were 777
<insmod> <Quaenorde>: lol i had no prob with it
<Quaenorde> That, and why did they remove ndiswrapper from Feisty 7.04's CD? Pretty stupid if your internet is a wireless card that needs to be ndiswapped?
<cooner750> Has anyone here been able to get 7.04 PowerPC to work at all?
<Quaenorde> <insmod> Seriously!? Tell me your secret!
<CaptainOblivious> !emerald themes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald themes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<notgod> I added the network manager PPTP VPN package, and I configured the VPN -- how do I connect now? It doesn't show up anywhere except in the config.
<CaptainOblivious> !emerald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<insmod> <Quaenorde>: i used ndiswrapper
<niuq> Nutubuntu: with filezillas started to resend the same file over and over, but never could really upload the file......
<NeoGeo64> I've always found AM radio fascinating.  I'm in Southern Georgia USA and I can pick up stations on the AM from Cincinatti at night.
<TaJMoX> !info emerald-themes
<markljames> I have a RAID 5 array with 4 disks.  Since all the disks are the same age, I planned to replace them one by one.  I replaced one and the array began rebuilding.  During the rebuild a different disk failed.  Can I put the original disk back somehow?
<ubotu> emerald-themes: Package of themes for Emerald. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1260 kB, installed size 3212 kB
<insmod> <Quaenorde>: works great
<cooner750> *sigh*
<Quaenorde> <insmod> I managed the previous install to get the card recognized, but it only gave me a signal strength of 30%, and would only see the SSID when on roaming, and I had to put it in manually every boot.
<niuq> Nutubuntu: i'll pastebin the log of gftp
<Volta2056> test
<niuq> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sx66> how do you make an task panel similar to the mac?
<Volta2056> okey doke
<sx66> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RoC_MM> !info brasero
<ubotu> brasero: CD/DVD burning application for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.2-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 739 kB, installed size 1944 kB
<nixternal> Volta2056: sorry about that :)
<Volta2056> thanks nixternal and flannel
<RoC_MM> hmm
<n2diy> NeoGeo64: include my nick in your replies, I'm loosing you in the noise.
<CaptainOblivious> !info themes
<Flannel> Quaenorde: ndiswrapper is on the CD
<ubotu> Package themes does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<nixternal> my finger slipped on the trigger and took out an innocent being ;p
<Volta2056> no hard feelings;)
<insmod> <Quaenorde>: i had some prob like that till i updated the firmware on the router
<TaJMoX> sx66 : task panel ? you mean the notification area applet?
<Quaenorde> <Flannel> Not Feisty 7.04.
<NeoGeo64> n2diy: okay
<Quaenorde> <Insmod> Hrm..router. I'll take a look, thanks.
<Volta2056> "friendly fire
<Volta2056> "Freindly-fire"
<TaJMoX> sx66 : right click on the panel and click add to panel ... there is another window selector applet you can try
<niuq> Nutubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26367/
<Flannel> Quaenorde: yes, Feisty.  I'm looking at it right now.
<Quaenorde> <Flannel> 7.04? It's not on my CD, desktop.
<sx66> TaJMoX, yes....the thing that has the bouncing icons and large when you highlight them
<n2diy> NeoGeo64: Roger on the AM SWLing (Short Wave Listening.) I'm in E. Central Pa.
<Quaenorde> <Flannel> I was also advised in the forums that it was not included.
<TaJMoX> CaptainOblivious : http://www.gnome-look.org
<TaJMoX> sx66 : ohh you want a launcher bar
<agm_> can anyone please tell me where can i find Internet catch files of firefox
<TaJMoX> sx66 : i use gdesklets and starter bar
<cooner750> agm_: Good luck getting anyone to answer : - /
<TaJMoX> sx66 : sudo apt-get install gdesklets
<Flannel> Quaenorde: they gave you bad info: http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06.1/ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.list  Search for 'ndiswrapper'  It's right there.
<insmod> <Quaenorde>: mine is a DI 524 A updated in 2004 -- the latest update fixed it
<sx66> TaJMoX, where do...thanks!
<niuq> insmod: do you really think that is impossible?
<TaJMoX> agm_ look in your ~/.mozilla directory
<Flannel> Quaenorde: er... Thats Dapper.  Why was I looking at dapper.  Hold on
<RoC_MM> agm_, define catch files.
<insmod> <niuq>: ya
<Quaenorde> <Flannel> I was gunna say. 0_0
<n2diy> Flannel:  should that be a bug report?
<Quaenorde> <Insmod> Alrightly, I'm researching it now.
<NeoGeo64> Will Ubuntu work on my new octo-core PowerMAC w/ 8gb ram and dual 30" displays
<niuq> insmod: but it is really happening, i can probe it, with screenshots, files logs
<Kpr_of_Kubuntu> Eww
<crimsun> NeoGeo64: of course not.  You should give it to me.
<_Ahti> NeoGeo64: Shit! YOu've got a nice machine
<insmod> <niuq>: it can't tell the file -- you are probably sending to big of a file send a small one
<NeoGeo64> no i dont :(
<TaJMoX> cooner750 - what's your question?   yes you can run feisty on PPC
<NeoGeo64> i only wish i had one *cry*
<TaJMoX> !ppc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<niuq> 17 kb
<agm_> thanks TaJMoX
<_Ahti> NeoGeo64: I've got a Compaq Presario 2500 with 2ghz Celeron CPU and 512MB RAM, yes, compared to mine yours is a cannon :P
<NeoGeo64> my machine is a p4 1.4ghz, 512mb ram
<Flannel> n2diy: Should what be?  ndiswrapper removal?  I'm sure there's a reason for it.  Trying to find it curerntly on the mailinglist.
<cooner750> FOR THE THIRD TIME, and yes, I've seen the !ppc thing. -- I am trying to boot 7.04 PPC on my iMac G5. It successfully loads to the screen where I am prompted to press enter to continue with the boot. Then, it dumps to a black screen for 2 minutes, and the fans on my iMac turn on full blast.
<NeoGeo64> you have faster clockspeed, but i think the 1.4ghz p4 would outperform a 2GHz celeron
<noodles12> how do u change the color of yoru taskbar in gnome? i'm download themes from gnomelook.org and the taskbar doesnt' change
<_Ahti> NeoGeo64: Yep
<NeoGeo64> this machine was god like in 2001
<Quaenorde> <Flannel> They didn't even update the helpfile- which kindly gave you the commands to install a package that wasn't there. T_T I ended up burning 6.10 and using that CD as a repos for the file.
<NeoGeo64> 1.4ghz was hella fast 6 years ago
<NeoGeo64> heh
<_Ahti> NeoGeo64: Exactly... was...
<n2diy> Flannel:   I don't know, I wasn't following the thread. But if the docs are wrong, I think a bug report as warranted?
<Quaenorde> <Flannel> I already did.
<n2diy> online docs
<Quaenorde> <Flannel> I'm just sulking about it.
<lunitus> is this an ubuntu help chan?
<sx66> TaJMoX, http://i12.tinypic.com/52n2wpu.png
<Tom47> lunitas yes
<Quaenorde> Lunitus: Ask, and if someone knows, you'll be answered.
<_Ahti> NeoGeo64: But its ok, my laptop can run Feisty with ease :) I can even run Virtual Computers (VMWARE) With relative speed :)
<Tom47> lunitus: yes
<CNTRLX> Can someone help me with a dualboot from ubuntu grub hda, and getting it to pick up my debian partition sda
<NeoGeo64> I use my computer for gaming..
<lunitus> first off, first time ubuntu user, former freebsd, and I love ubuntu so far, but I do have one problem, live cd works awesome but after I install and reboot x fails to start
<_Ahti> NeoGeo64: Linux probably isn't the best for that... :S
<NeoGeo64> i can get 60fps on postal 2 (which is also for linux) on online play
<ircblood> how can i read .chm?
<NeoGeo64> well my fav game is ported to linux
<_Ahti> NeoGeo64: Ok,
<_Ahti> NeoGeo64: :)
<NeoGeo64> im lucky
<Kpr_of_Kubuntu> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Kpr_of_Kubuntu> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Kpr_of_Kubuntu> Eww...monthly fees.
<Quaenorde> Lunitus: Did the install go smoothly/not corrupted?
<NeoGeo64> Even with Linux native games however... I've noticed performance quirks on Linux compared to Windows gaming.
<micahcowan> lunitus, not certain, but I'd hazard a guess that the install was not complete.
<Flannel> n2diy: Ah, yes.  That's a bug against the docs.
<lunitus> no problems at all or errors during install
<NeoGeo64> The keys will sometimes get unresponsive under Linux during heavy fire.
<Postal_Dude> Hi
<insmod> <niuq>: any luck
<Quaenorde> NeoGeo: Ow. That's got to be obnoxious.
<_Ahti> NeoGeo64: Hmm. Might just be a hardware related issue
<lunitus> is there a way to copy the xconfig that the live cd is using and then use it for the install?
<RoC_MM> Sounds like a bug in the game for sure NeoGeo64
<NeoGeo64> I just think Linux wasn't designed or isn't really optimized for gaming.
<n2diy> Flannel:   You want to file it?
<_Ahti> NeoGeo64: Now you figured it out... Hehe
<NeoGeo64> Microsoft should port DX10 to Ubuntu.
<Nutubuntu> Having trouble with a Feisty install. I've used the alternative CD and set up RAID1 across two disks. Installation hangs up while installing software. When I go back to the partitioner, it shows the partitions, but has them as "do not use". Shelled out and ran fdisk -l and it says for each md device that it doesn't contain a valid partition table. I don't understand this.
<Tom47> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Flannel> n2diy: You're welcome to.  Im a bit busy (and laggy) at the moment
<CNTRLX> Can someone help me with a dualboot from ubuntu grub hda, and getting it to pick up my debian partition sda
<Tom47> !xorg > lunitus
<_Ahti> NeoGeo64: Altough i disagree, If you knew what you were doing, you could make an excellent gaming machine from a Linux box... believe me
<siimo> Guys, please forgive me for being a newbie but i have a problem with ubuntu fiesty...  my sound card  when listening to anything theres loud and annoying static noise and crackling in the background that make it impossible to listen to the actual thing.. though i can hear it .. how do i solve this?  (i am typing this from windows as i dual booted and in windows sounds are perfect)
<n2diy> Flannel:   Well, thank you, but I wasn't following the thread, so I don't have a clue....
<_Ahti> NeoGeo64: I've had a dozen games run far better under Linux than Windows (ported and/or emulated)
<NeoGeo64> _Ahti, yeah it just takes developers, developers, developers. DEVELOPERS, DEVELOPERS
<_Ahti> NeoGeo64: You just need to know how... :)
<kpr_of_threat> Indeed.
<Evan_> wtf, why would toshiba put 533mhz ram in a 667mhz laptop
<lunitus> problem is I don't have a root account setup when it's rebooting for the first time right?
<Evan_> worse than hitler they are
<n2diy> ! bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<kpr_of_threat> If we had that game element down there, I would probably just go completely native
<insmod> <siimo> lol run a mixer and turn of capture
<RoC_MM> siimo, it's distortion, you're mixer settings are too loud.
<kpr_of_threat> Regardless of Zune compatibility and lack of Photoshop (I KNOW about Gimp)
<Quaenorde> Lunitus -> The password you entered on install (when you entered a username) is the root pass, and to run a command with root permissions, just put 'sudo' in front of it.
<Tom47> lunitus: there is no root account by default .... use sudo infron of yr commands
<CNTRLX> Can someone help me with a dualboot from ubuntu grub hda, and getting it to pick up my debian partition sda\
<RoC_MM> siimo, open the mixer, click the menu and goto OSS mixer...File-->>OSS Mixer...if mine is more than 85% than it distorts badly.
<nomin> how come cedega CVS is free while regular cedega is not?
<lunitus> hmm
<siimo> RoC_MM: i have tried turning them all down and everything.. i also tried alsamixer instead of the volume control next to the clock   but it doesnt help... crackling noise goes down but as does the actual content sound
<ziroday> nomin: cause the cvs is unstable
<crimsun> nomin: regular contains binary-only proprietary components.
<RoC_MM> siimo, did you adjust the OSS mixer device?
<insmod> <Quaenorde> actually it is not the root pass or it would work with su -- it is the pass of the user who is part of sudo
<_Ahti> Hey, i got a friend of mine into Linux now, but the thing is i can't help him all the time, (rather i can't stand helping him all the time... newbies :) ) Does anyone know of a good website filled with tutorials for newbies?
<lunitus> ok I'm off to try a few things then
<siimo> RoC_MM: yes i tried it i tried all the mixer things i see in there
<RoC_MM> siimo, there is an ALSA mixer, and an OSS mixer, two different devices with different levels.
<Flannel> _Ahti: help.ubuntu.com
<RoC_MM> siimo, when you click File, Devices, what do you see in the volume control?
<lunitus> I guess I just don't understand why the live cd works great but the install didn't get my specs from probing?
<siimo> yeah i saw this thing that let me choose device and it had OSS i tried that
<siimo> RoC_MM: i am booted in windows right now so cant really try..
<RoC_MM> OK
<_Ahti> Flannel: I know that one.. but as in, for people migrating from Windows to Linux... This guy couldn't even open a terminal :P
<Quaenorde> <Insmod> Really? I just enter my user pass when it asks for it after a sudo command, so I assumed it was the root pass... My apologies for the misconception.
<tondar> hey all
<Quaenorde> <_Ahti> Shh. I used to be one of those people until not so long ago.
<siimo> By the way i tried to Google for this problem and i Hit wikipedia site and it says  "Linux also supports Intel High Definition  Audio controllers, although some users suffer buffering problems leading to  crackling and skipping of the sound."
<tondar> whats a good editor for ubuntu?
<Tom47> lunitus: neither do i but it does seem to happen
<siimo> is that true???
<RoC_MM> siimo, select the OSS mixer, turn it to like 50-60%, then switch to the other regular sound device that should have a lot more sliders...then set things normally there...if the OSS mixer is too high it distorts all your sounds...I had the exact same problem.
<_Ahti> Flannel: And whats worse, after installing Ubuntu on his computer he asked "Ok, so how do i run Windows software?"
<nomin> tondar: what kind of editor?
<Tom47> !sudo > lunitusjust in case it helps
<Tom47> !sudo > lunitus just in case it helps
<lunitus> tom47 is there a way to just copy the config the live cd is using to my hdd and then copy it over?
<Flannel> _Ahti: That page (both the community documentation, and the official stuff) is really good.  I haven't tried the 7.04 stuff, but (most of) the older official help things apply still, and theyre wonderful
<Quaenorde> Tondar: Text? 'Kate' or 'Gedit'.
<siimo> i saw it here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_High_Definition_Audio
<n2diy> tondar: what do you want to edit?
<_Ahti> Flannel: Well thank you, :)
<siimo> RoC_MM:  ok i will give it a try
<siimo> but i think i have already tried that
<Flannel> _Ahti: also, he can try ubuntuforums.org, theyre helpful (and more people are comfortable with webforums over IRC)
<Quaenorde> <Flannel, _Ahti> The forums can be slow/never-coming in help, though.
<insmod> <Quaenorde> Really! su in my opiion is better -- i hate typing sudo every flipping command -- most distros use a root that you su to
<nomin> _Ahti: I suggest ubuntuforums and taking one issue at a time.  Use google to search ubuntuforums, it's better then the site's own search engine.
<Flannel> Quaenorde: So can everything else.  If you ask questions in an intelligent manner, and don't require a bunch of back and forth for proper diagnosis, theyre pretty reliable (just like here).
<tondar> n2diy: I want to compare two text files
<dawn_chorus> insmod, creating a root shell session is possible in ubuntu.
<Flannel> insmod, Quaenorde, sudo is the ubuntu method.  insmod, please don't recommend people set root passwords and use su, thanks.
<RoC_MM> tondar, diff!
<tondar> RoC_MM: not that kind
<nomin> _Ahti: just have this person come in here and ask.  Start with basic stuff like browsing and multimedia.
<Tom47> lunitus: i would be inclined to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg first
<RoC_MM> aww
<RoC_MM> What kind tondar ?
<tondar> RoC_MM: only to have both in a window
<Flannel> insmod: `sudo -i` can get you a root shell, if you really want.  Although sudo isn't really that big of a burden
<CaptainOblivious> !nvidia resolution
<insmod> <Flannel><dawn_chorus> : i know
<RoC_MM> like.....a GUI diff?
<Volta2056> flannel_ just want to say thanks to you, jordan_u, and nixternal as you've all helped enormously
<RoC_MM> try meld tondar
<CaptainOblivious> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Quaenorde> <Flannel, insmod> I think I used su once in a while with Mepis, but I liked their root terminal option- enter the password once, and all commands were root permissioned.
<n2diy> tondar: Are you running X?
<insmod> <Flannel> it is if you don't want users to have root
<tondar> n2diy: yes
<insmod> <Quaenorde>  that's what i say
<Jordan_U> insmod, Then don't give them sudo privileges?
<dawn_chorus> wonder if gksudo xterm would produce a root shell?
<RoC_MM> yes dawn_chorus
<insmod> <Jordan_U>i don't i just hate it is default
<dawn_chorus> RoC_MM, cool.  a dockable root shell.  :)
<Flannel> Quaenorde: `sudo -i` will do that.
<RoC_MM> gksudo can be used anytime in place of sudo...sudo can only be used in a terminal because then you have to type your pass into the shell...gksudo creates a pop-up window.
<Quaenorde> <Flannel> Turn the terminal into a root permissioned command center of doom?
<insmod> <Jordan_U> just another thing to do because linux has to be easy
<Flannel> Quaenorde: You start a root shell, yes.
<Quaenorde> <Flannel> Didn't know that, thanks. *Saves in her text file of 'Ubuntu useful commands'.
<n2diy> tondar:  Ok, so click on Places > Home and, then do it  again, now you'll have two file browsers open, and you can open up the the two files side by side.
<RoC_MM> You can do that in meld!
<RoC_MM> !info meld
<ubotu> meld: graphical tool to diff and merge files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 612 kB, installed size 2056 kB
<Quiz> Hi
<Quaenorde> It got really quiet all of the sudden. 0_0
<illriginal> Is there any way to make the right click menu, menu bar, and main menu black with white font, NOT using a theme?
<n2diy> ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
<Quiz> Zzzzzzzzzzz
<RoC_MM> Beryl has a invert screen color (or window colors) plugin illriginal
<illriginal> RoC_MM where can I find that option? If you happen to know?
<Quiz> To use beryl i need a cool video card?
<RoC_MM> if you have Beryl installed. just press SUPER +M or SUPER +N
<n2diy> illriginal: that is a window manger thing, try in #gnome, or #kde?
<RoC_MM> The Super key looks like the Windows key btw.
<RoC_MM> Although Windows is not Super.
<liquiddoom> Yay retarded BIOSes... I'm setting up a massive raid here and its IDE controller doesn't wanna behave
<Nutubuntu> Having trouble with a Feisty install. I've used the alternative CD and set up RAID1 across two disks. Installation hangs up while installing software. When I go back to the partitioner, it shows the partitions, but has them as "do not use". Do I need to wait for the RAID1 mirrored partitions to sync up with each other, before going on to install base packages and software (I can run mdadm in the shell and make sure that they do, i
<Nutubuntu> f need be.)?
<RoC_MM> Quiz, not really..you can do it with integrated video.
<Quiz> i got fx5200 128 mb  its work fine?
<RoC_MM> I think I got that exact card
<illriginal> RoC_MM would you happen to know where I can find the plug in inside of beryl?
<RoC_MM> Works awesome.
<Tom47> you?
<insmod> <Quiz>that was my old card -- loved it
<Quiz> :) ok thanks
<unimatrix9> hello all
<TazzY`> where i can download aMULE? I cant foundit. Please help!
<ziroday> Quiz: go to a FX5500 works great
<chx> Dunno whether the devels get this but BIG HUGS for hotplugging monitors in Gutsy -- _can't wait_ !!!
<Quiz> :) i need only trasnpert windows decerations
<unimatrix9> is there an program that can restore ubuntu , or "freeze" like deepfreeze, for internet-cafe like settings?
<bullgard4> The file /etc/pam.d/common-password contains the line "password required pam_unix.so nullok obscure min=4 max=8 md5." Does this mean that there are only maximally 8 characters relevant when forming the md5 sum?
<RoC_MM> illriginal, just poke around, it is called "negative".
<RoC_MM> or "invert" illriginal .
<Quiz> ok i need to change sesion
<n2diy> unimatrix9:  kiosk?
<unimatrix9> no, not kiosk, these are standalone machines, that need to restore to default settings after reboot...
<lunitus> absolutely awesome
<TazzY`> where i can download aMULE? I cant foundit. Please help!
<lunitus> got it working!
<Quaenorde> Okie. I was up until 4 yesterday, I refuse to have a repeat. So I'm off to bed. 'Night all.
<n2diy> unimatrix9:  I thought that was what kiosks did?
<unimatrix9> so its an normal install , to demonstrate, or work on, after reboot, all should be rollback
<insmod> <Quaenorde>  that's early !
<unimatrix9> an non breakable workstation...
<liquiddoom> Not if someone gets to it with a hammer.
<liquiddoom> I say, if you can't find anything
<lunitus> thank you tonnes for the help guys
<lunitus> and probably not here but girls if there are any....
<Quiz> How to find xmms directory i don't remember :(((
<unimatrix9> its easy to protect 1200 windows pc's, you just use an program called deepfreeze, now with ubuntu its an different story
<kraut> moin
<unimatrix9> so we need to come up with an anwer, and soon...:P
<insmod> <Quiz> cd .xmms
<liquiddoom> Just do something like make a filesystem image and have some bootup script restore it
<unimatrix9> answer*
<unimatrix9> all tips are welcome ( how to's are better )
<Quiz> insmod, thanks but i need skins directory
<insmod> <Quiz> cd .xmms/Skins  - i believe you make it
<mongolai> the documentation for ubuntu seems to be rather comprehensive, but I'm having trouble doing some things (advanced things)
<ziroday> unimatrix9: hows a program sound? check out LTSP, im using it in a orphange in inodnesia and i know a few schools that use it too
<Quiz> insmod,  :D thanks
<Flannel> !ask | mongolai
<ubotu> mongolai: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<insmod> <Quiz> ya that's it
<VivekShamraj> Hi All
<unimatrix9> yes, thats one solution, but LTSP needs an server, these are standalone machines...
<Tom47> lunitus: how?
<liquiddoom> <unimatrix9> http://extragear.kde.org/apps/kiosktool/
<lunitus> sudo Xorg -configure
<lunitus> then just copied it and it works great
<Tom47> lunitus: good ty
<Flannel> unimatrix9: What are you trying to prevent?  Just lockdown the user to not be able to do anything.
<abhi> i have a strange problem with my samba server it shows me two directories in windows one homes and another of the user name
<lunitus> now I have to get my sound working :S
<abhi> how do i get rid of homes?
<lunitus> man pages really help :P
<liquiddoom> Agh! Google has failed me, that's something entirely different
<abhi> i don't want two links to the same directory
<mongolai> alright, where can I find the "Vanilla Debian" parts of the Documentation. I'm used to the Slackware way of editing conf files by hand, but that doesn't seem to be the way here...
<unimatrix9> Flannel, i am trying to prevent from standalone ubuntu installs ( gnome desktop ) from being broken, and need the defaults to restore after reboot ...
<mongolai> ...too simple ;)
<lalit> I am trying to change my resolution to 1680x1050, but it doesn't seem to work. I've tried to edit the xorg.conf file, i've tried to run the dpkg-reconfigure on it, but nothing seems to work, any ideas?
<unimatrix9> kiosk tool is nice , but we have gnome desktop.. i did look into pesselus, but its still possible to break many things
<lunitus> anyone else using a toshiba satelite laptop, and if so any tips on getting my sound card working?
<yell0w> uhm guys, is there a way to make nautilus split its windows into two for easy drag and drop ?
<mongolai> lalit: did you restart x.org?
<liquiddoom> <yell0w> Like OSX's expose?
<lalit> mongolai: i did the ctrl-alt-backspace, I also restarted the computer.
<Flannel> unimatrix9: from being broken: don't give the user admin powers.  As for defaults to restore, thats... well, accomplishable a number of ways.  Simply removing write permissions places is one.
<yell0w> liquiddoom, like how an ftp would look like
<yell0w> say filezilla
<crimsun> lunitus: `kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/*) && sudo modprobe -r snd-hda-intel && sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel probe_mask=8 model=3stack`
<liquiddoom> <yell0w> Ah... I see. I'm not sure
<mongolai> lalit:  you might have made the changes to the wong part of the xorg.conf file...
<Quiz> o_o i can't install with sudo apt-get help .... http://paste.php.lv/5695
<lunitus> aye aye sir
<lunitus> trying now
<mongolai> ...it can be confusing as hell!!
<Flannel> unimatrix9: if you wanted, you could also just boot from an imagine each time.  Although I'm not sure about specifics of that one
<yell0w> liquiddoom, ok
<Nutubuntu> well, good night, all
<yell0w> i wonder if that's even possible to begin with
<mongolai> ...now I gotta figure out how to use XChat-gnome !!
<RoC_MM> !info xmms-normalize
<ubotu> Package xmms-normalize does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<lunitus> I don't think there was anything to kill
<alecwh> Hello, I'm having a problem with my computer idling. I usually leave my computer on overnight, because I run a server on my desktop. Anyway, when I wake up in the morning, Ubuntu is frozen. I move around the mouse and keyboard, and I get no response. The LCD doesn't get a signal, and my "caps lock" button does nothing. Is there any way I can stop this, or stop my computer from idling altogether?
<VivekShamraj> Is there a way to determine if my BIOS suffers from 1024 cylinder limit
<lunitus> but I took out that command and then I was back at the prompt
<lalit> mongolai: this is my conf file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26369/
<unimatrix9> hmm, how would i boot into an image? i looked into GRUB, and did try to get an livecd image to boot from hard disk, but it hangs after a few seconds...
<yell0w> alecwh, maybe turn off screensaver ?
<Flannel> alecwh: does it respond to serverish stuff?  (is it just the local UI thats frozen? or the whole thing?
<alecwh> Yell0w, where is my screensaver? And Flannel, I haven't checked yet.
<mongolai> lalit: i sent you a private message, can we talk there?
<alecwh> Nice to see you again, Flannel. :)
<alecwh> And is that what is causing the problem?
<yell0w> Flannel!
<yell0w> you know how to split nautilus into two windows view ?
<TaJMoX> ctrl+w ?
<alecwh> yell0w?
<TaJMoX> sorry - i mean ctrl+N
<Flannel> unimatrix9: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM  There's one.
<unimatrix9> i guess there is no easy one way solution yet
<jerem1> can anyone help getting wireless networking up again - and nvidia probs?
<lunitus> crimsun still no sound though
<crimsun> lunitus: did you adjust the mixer volumes?
<Flannel> unimatrix9: except I think that won't use the HDD at all, except during boot.
<yell0w> TaJMoX, i meant like filezilla's layout, two panes in the same windows
<unimatrix9> yes i followed that and tested it yesterday, but , as i said it hangs in casper running scripts
<TaJMoX> unimatrix9 you want to boot from like an iso ?
<jerem1> (I think there's a prob with restricted drivers)
<TaJMoX> yell0w : i think the method would be to make two windows
<lunitus> pcm is at full
<Quiz> how to became "root on ubuntu
<Flannel> !sudo | Quiz
<ubotu> Quiz: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<liquiddoom> !sudo | Quiz
<TaJMoX> yell0w : and the proper comparison would be midnight commander not filezilla =] 
<jerem1> quiz- sudo -i
<yell0w> TaJMoX, there's noway to fit them into one, each half of the windows ?
<thyko> Quiz: sudo passwd root
<yell0w> TaJMoX, just GUI here
<lunitus> crimsun ya it's turned up but still no sound, but I don't get an error saying no device was found anymore
<thyko> Quiz: then $su
<Flannel> thyko: Please don't recommend that here.
<yell0w> TaJMoX, i actually like filezilla's layout
<unimatrix9> TajMoX : do you know , boot from iso with GRUB loader from hard disk, is not supported ( yet ) but that would be an solution too
<Quiz> Thanks i fixed my problem
<crimsun> lunitus: pastebin `amixer`, then tell me the url
<mongolai> idefine: msg me.
<thyko> Flannel: why?
<mongolai> we'll see if it works this way
<idefine> mongolai: I did, but I still do not see a new window for you
<idefine> mongolai, using x-chat
<Quiz> thyko,  i do this sudo -i and i become root
<mongolai> yes, i am. seems i or both of need to register...
<Spark420> Hello.
<Flannel> thyko: few reasons, first, there's no reason for someone with Ubuntu to use/have a root account enabled.  Second, sticking to canon in this chat room makes it easier on users and helpers alike in the future when stuff comes up.
<idefine> mongolai, I have registered. you might have to.
<lunitus> http://pastebin.com/932425
<mongolai> shoot, I don't really want to clog this room up...
<mongolai> OOOhhh!! ok
<mongolai> lemme do that real quick.
<mongolai> I'm not used to XChat.
<unimatrix9> is there an program that can restore ubuntu , or "freeze" like deepfreeze, for internet-cafe like settings and school computers
<lunitus> just forget line 84
<lunitus> :S
<Spark420> Unimatrix: have you searched through adept?
<lunitus> my pr0n just isn't the same without sound, know what I mean?
<bullgard4> The file /etc/pam.d/common-password contains the line "password required pam_unix.so nullok obscure min=4 max=8 md5." Does this mean that there are only maximally 8 characters relevant when forming the md5 sum?
<unimatrix9> Spark420 , you mean see if there is an program that does it?
<alecwh> I have Wine/Utorrent installed, and for some reason, uTorrent is minimized onto my tray, and I can't get it to maximize. I'm running Beryl, but I don't think that's the problem. I've tried everything; restarting, right click>maximize... nothing works. Is there a solution?
<insmod> <bullgard4> yes i think so
<kwajstabo> i am using xchat. There is a red line below someones post. What does it mean?
<mongolai> idefine: could you  do a "/msg nickserv set unfiltered on" for a short while?
<kwajstabo> hello
<Spark420> unimatrix: yeah I'm sure theres something registered within adept for it, ill check sourceforge
<mongolai> i promise not to spam you
<bullgard4> insmod: Understood.
<unimatrix9> ok , thanks
<insmod> <kwajstabo> lst looked at
<insmod> <kwajstabo> last looked at
<unimatrix9> alway's helpfull , the ubuntu community :)
<Quiz> who knows a Latvia?
<jerem1> can anyone help resolve restricted drivers issue?
<Spark420> http://sourceforge.net/projects/cyborg/
<Spark420> That looks promising
<Spark420> Unimatrix
<HowardTheCoward> Quiz: there's such a country i guess
<ziroday> !anyone | jerem1
<ubotu> jerem1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Quiz> :)
<thyko> Flannel: i have plenty of reasons to have a root account, but i see where ur coming from with the the canon thing.
<unimatrix9> reading it now
<unimatrix9> :)
<Quiz> ! Latvia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about latvia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jerem1> wireless networking is no longer working, following attempting to resolve nvidia driver issues. I suspect problem may have come from reinstalling multiple nvidia components/packages using apt and aptitude, but not sure
<Quiz> ! Ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Quiz> ! Gentoo
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<thyko> ! Sativa
<alecwh> Quiz, please don't abuse the ubotu bot.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sativa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cafuego> Quiz: /msg ubotu <question>
<Quiz> :) ok
<Quiz> :D
<noodles> dia.com
<mongolai>      /msg nickserv set hide email on
<mongolai> idefine: I think I'm registered now...
<Quiz> wow i start beryl first time and all work fine  but i don't have windows deceration
<Pconfigi> quiz: Do you have the red diamond in your taskbar?
<Quiz> yes
<Pconfigi> right click it and click reload window decorator and reload window manager
<skymonio> hello
<skymonio> i
<skymonio> which language do you speak ?
<linux_probe> very interesting
<Quiz> Pconfigi, i do that and nothing :(
<Pconfigi> Hm, you could try to restart the x-server by pressing ctrl + alt + backspace (you will get kicked of irc though :p)
<Pconfigi> Skymonio, i speak dutch as my native language
<lunitus> crimsun I got my sound working if you're still looking at my pastebin
<lunitus> is there a way to change the pw that my keyring app is using?
<geekkit> this will sound stupid since im using the application but how do you tell xchat gnome to show users?
<crimsun> lunitus: I'm not; I'm at work.  What did you need to do?
<Quiz> ok i try
<lunitus> crimsun it's all good, what you got me to do worked after a reboot
<lunitus> thanks a lot
<crimsun> lunitus: ok.
<crimsun> lunitus: np.
<cooner750> So did anyone manage to find a solution to my problem?
<keck0f> hi.
<Pconfigi> hello
<geekkit> anyone using xchat?
<Pconfigi> i am
<geekkit> ok, how do you show the user list?
<geekkit> like mirc where its on the right side
<keck0f> as i have seen is oracle express edition 10g certified to run with ubuntu. ( http://www.oracle.com/technology/software/products/database/oracle10g/index.html ). Does anyone know when we will expect that oracle enterprise editions will be certified?
<lunitus> man I'm loving ubuntu!
<geekkit> lunitus: ubuntu is quite cool
<geekkit> :)
<Spark420> Yeah.
<lunitus> best linux ever!
<Spark420> I actually use Kubuntu. I'm a cheater :P
<geekkit> i have been using now for a month
<Spark420> Debiantastic
<Pconfigi> geekkit: It's on the right by default
<Pconfigi> geekkit: It's just pretty small, you need to drag it a little
<geekkit> aside from me accidentally screwing up home mount path everything has been fine :P but that was a case of PBMAC
<geekkit> Pconfigi...thanks, ill try that
<lunitus> only linux I've run that runs my wireless card by default!
<Quiz> Ehh... i restatrt "x" and nothind i don't see widnows decerations when i start beryl
<geekkit> i tried on my wifes computer but the hp scanner didnt like it and neither did the old matrox card. oh well. it makes for a good case to buy a new computer for her ;)
<Pconfigi> Quiz, you might want to try another theme and then reload the window decorator again. If that doesn't help.. then i don't know :)
<geekkit> bbl ...
<abhi> i want all users to be able to access a folder using samba
<abhi> what should i do?
<Quiz> Pconfigi,  ok :) how to change theme?
<HowardTheCoward> abhi: read the docs and set it up
<abhi> i want like a public or common folder
<abhi> i can't figure it out :(
<abhi> i read the docs
<abhi> but it's all jargon
<Pconfigi> Quiz: Right click ==> Emerald Theme Manager
<HowardTheCoward> i think there was a commented example in smb.conf which does exactly that
<HowardTheCoward> abhi: that was for you
<CNTRLX> Can someone help me with a dualboot from ubuntu grub hda, and getting it to pick up my debian partition sda\
<Quiz> ohhh there are cool themes how to use them
<Quiz> ?
<Pconfigi> Just click on one and reload the window decorator. Works for me that way ;)
<abhi> HowardTheCoward what does %S mean?
<abhi> does it mean all users?
<HowardTheCoward> abhi: i don't know in what context
<abhi> HowardTheCoward in valid users context
<Quiz> Pconfigi,  thanks for help my decorations don't work :(
<Pconfigi> Quiz.. What's selected at 'Select window manager'?
<HowardTheCoward> abhi: http://pastebin.ca/578245
<HowardTheCoward> this is a snippet from the default smb.conf
<Quiz> beryl\
<Pconfigi> what happens if you select the gnome one?
<Quiz> i don't know i try
<lunitus> is there a gmail notifier for linux?
<Quiz> ohh then don't wokr beryl and i got my old decorations
<cafuego> mount it as gmailfs and run fam on it? ;-)
<lunitus> actually there is one!!
<lunitus> man....wow
<QwertyM> lunitus, there are more than 4 :P
<lunitus> hehe
<lunitus> there is one in the add/remove option right from google
<lunitus> woot
<QwertyM> though I prefer a gmail checking addon in firefox :)
<Pconfigi> Quiz, and if you reselect it now it disappears again?
<lerio> pls help how can i install genius color vivid 3x in my feisty
<Quiz> yes
<lunitus> is www-browser the default path for firefox?
<xenex> http://www.mathimatiko.net/software/rsget/rsget-2.6.tar.gz -- how do you make executables like this work?
<QwertyM> lunitus, yes if thats your default browser
<Pconfigi> Quiz .. I don't know then. Sorry
<lunitus> isn't it by default?
<lunitus> I haven't changed it
<QwertyM> yeah, just in case you'd installed Opera or something ..
<Quiz> Pconfigi,  ohh ok thanks  for helping i think mybe its my video card problem ore mybe i need to enable desktop efects
<yo2k> how to make virtual/aliases nic ?
<Pconfigi> I don't think it's your video card. If it's a problem on the level, beryl usually complains when you start it.
<HowardTheCoward> yo2k: use eth0:0, eth0:1 as interface name
<lerio> does genius has support driver for ubuntu feisty
<yo2k> HowardTheCoward, that i mean...
<Quiz> when i enable desktop efects then i don't have decorations
<yo2k> HowardTheCoward, ok, thank's to try that...
<Quiz> then i use metacity and gnome :D
<yo2k> HowardTheCoward, may i use 1 nic to share internet ?
<Pconfigi> quiz, you could try to ask at a later moment, there might be somebody who can help you then :)
<yo2k> HowardTheCoward, eth0:0 = ip public, eth0:1 = ip locak ?
<Quiz> Pconfigi, ok :) thanks
<yo2k> HowardTheCoward, eth0:0 = ip public, eth0:1 = ip local ?
<Pconfigi> yw
<HowardTheCoward> yo2k: i don't know your setup. but you have one link from the internet router, and one more link to the box which you want to provide internet access with, so this makes already two NICs
<lunitus> if I plugin firefox %u for the default browser gmail notifier opens my inbox but not with www-browser
<yo2k> HowardTheCoward, yes, but i use 1 nic ...
<bobslaede> hello, i'm having problems with my keyboard layout! i usually use danish, but i also need us english, but i'm missing certain characters. I have my layouts in xorg.conf as 'dk,us'
<bobslaede> but i'm missing the pipeline, keycode 21 i believe
<HowardTheCoward> yo2k: you can't stick two cable connectors into one NIC, right?
<yo2k> HowardTheCoward, yes, eth0:0, eth0:1 = can up twice ?
<HowardTheCoward> yo2k: your interface is eth0, with eth0:0  and eth0:1 you will already have three interfaces
<Mr_Awesome> where is the "Wastebasket" located in my filesystem?
<bobslaede> Mr_Awesome: depends on how you delete stuff..
<phx> good morning
<crocodile> is it possible to set some programs to not appear in the taskbar?  (i'm usinng KDE)
<phx> how can i disable the /var/run tmpfs mount in dapper?
<yo2k> HowardTheCoward, no, i have 1 nic, i want to share internet...
<Mr_Awesome> bobslaede: i mean the folder that opens when i click the wastebasket icon in the lower right corner of my screen
<bobslaede> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<HowardTheCoward> yo2k: how do you get internet to your primary box?
<bobslaede> Mr_Awesome: i think its it nautilus somewhere, not a real folder
<crocodile> I can't get in #kubuntu it says i'mnot identified :/
<yo2k> HowardTheCoward, i joint with 1 switch
<bullgard4> The file /etc/pam.d/common-password contains the line "password required pam_unix.so nullok obscure min=4 max=8 md5." Does this mean that there are only maximally 8 characters relevant when forming the md5 sum of a password?
<yo2k> HowardTheCoward, or i use a different segment
<Mr_Awesome> bobslaede: do you know how you might delete something from the command line so it goes there instead of being deleted permanently?
<bobslaede> Mr_Awesome: i'm sorry, no
<HowardTheCoward> yo2k: what's the problem with buying a $5 NIC ?
<yo2k> so far from a near city.... maybe need 4-5 days to get it...
<Mr_Awesome> bobslaede: ok, thanks anyway
<tonsofpcs> anyone know why a package install attempt with gdebi would say dep not satisfiable on libc6?  [feisty] 
<geekkit> another xchat question ... anyone know how to accept multiple requests from people. example: in a channel and type: @find electric skychurch which should pop up results from people with that particular file. Xchat states: You are being CTCP flooded from XXX, ignoring. Any ideas?
<yo2k> HowardTheCoward: $5 = no problem, wait 4-5 days it's problem... i try  that... thank's ...
<lunitus> how difficult is it to get the ati driver working?
<tonsofpcs> geekkit: disable the flood block feature
<lunitus> something I can do in the next 10 minutes or should I go to sleep?
<geekkit> tonsofpcs: thanks. is that under prefs?
<tonsofpcs> geekkit: not sure, I use irssi, but i'd assume so
<geekkit> tonsofpcs: thanks. ill look
<mongolai> I have a question I think I asked earlier, but can't remember if I did regarding hand-editing system-configuration files.
<aport> just ask :)
<geekkit> sudo gedit <filename>
<mongolai> ok, is the Ubuntu way the same as the Debian way when it comes to editing init and runlevel files?
<illriginal> Can someone tell me why everytime I log on... a stupid file browser window opens? It
<illriginal> It's been doin this for a week now.
<Frogzoo_> illriginal: sys -> prefs -> session
<bllz> hey all
<mongolai> for instance, if I su'd root, could I get away with going through the rc.* files and commentint things out, or not?
<bllz> i have a really wierd problem. any help would be greatly appreciated!
<liquiddoom> !ask | bllz
<ubotu> bllz: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<illriginal> Frogzoo_ I'm in there.. but what could cause this problem?
<mongolai> ...or is there a better way of editing system files?
<BadRobot> hi there =-o
<bllz> haha okay, well here goes...
<illriginal> command: /home/illriginal/startberyl.sh ???
<bllz> I've successfully used my dialup internet connection with Kubuntu
<bllz> but ubuntu didnt install with gnome-ppp (wtf?!) so I can't connect to the internet!
<illriginal> Frogzoo_ could it be this: command: /home/illriginal/startberyl.sh
<illriginal> ?
<mongolai> did you use kppp or ksaferppp?
<mongolai> @ bllz
<aport> mongolai, even though Ubuntu has a different way of handling the files (upstart) the files are the same, I don't believe there would be any differences
<bllz> what's worse, I can't download Gnome-PPP and KPPP wont install to Ubuntu from the kubuntu cd
<bllz> i used KPPP
<mongolai> aport: thanks, I just don't want to mess things up down the line...
<bllz> mongolai, I used KPPP when I was running kubuntu.  That's what I'm doing now from the livecd
<aport> mongolai, just make backups
<aport> backups are good
<mongolai> aport: I'm used to Slackware where hand-rolling is the way of the game ;)
* tonsofpcs needs to find a good video editing package or someone willing to make a backend for his frontend
<BadRobot> i've have a ubuntu feisty fawn and i am having problems with my wifi network/internet,i can connect to open wireless internet ,but i can't connect to my and i am using WEP(with password)
<bllz> oh and when I try to connect my modem via 'networks' i can hear it dial, but then nothing works
<Spark420> LOIL
<bllz> so i feel like i could easily solve this with either gnome-ppp or KPPP
<Spark420> Modem
<bllz> Spark420, sigh...
<Spark420> Sorry its just...
<Spark420> Like
<bllz> 80's...
<Spark420> Yeh
<bllz> yeah, I'm at my parents house for the summer and they don't believe in highspeed
<Spark420> It's like hearing "Well I cranked my car up really good but it still won't run"
<bllz> haha I know, right!
<bllz> I'd just love to have internet access over the summer...
<Spark420> oh oh
<Spark420> that reminds me
<mongolai> bllz:  the old way of testing modem problems was to use 'minicom'.
<Spark420> ITT: We talk about what were doing this summer.
<bllz> mongolai, I think i just need to figure out a way to get either KPPP or Gnome-ppp onto my ubuntu install
<harry> apt-get install kppp
<liquiddoom> Bleh, my server seems to need a new CD-ROM drive... this one is flaking out and not being detected by the BIOS... oh, I love PCs...
<bllz> harry, for some reason it won't let me install KPPP on Ubuntu!
<harry> interesting ive never had a problem with that
<Markstar> Hi,
<Markstar> I have a problem to install Ubunto in order to finally get rid of Windows:
<Markstar> I boot from DVD (Ubuntu 7.04 64bit Desktop), select "Install" and soon after that the screen goes black and the computer is frozen.
<Markstar> A friend told me that because I have a Geforce, I might solve this by entering some command before installing and that this is rather common. However, I can't find anything via Google.
<bllz> it says that either the hardware  isn't right or the vendor has chosen not to support it!  and that can't be true
<Markstar> Any help would be appreciated!!!
<bllz> bc it works in kubuntu
<bllz> just not in ubuntu/gnome... it's so weird
<bllz> any chance someone could send me a .deb package of gnome-ppp via AIM or something?
<harry> markstar, do you have a 64bit processor
<Markstar> Yes, AMD X2
<liquiddoom> <bllz>: Sure, but it'll take a while
<bllz> would you be willing to do it, liquiddoom?
<harry> i would bllz but im kinda in a crappy area for internet with my aircard
<liquiddoom> <bllz>: I'm liquidougon on AIM.
<bllz> okay, thanks a lot! i'll quickly get kopete set up!
<Spark420> Nothing on TV at this time at night.
<Spark420> It sucks
<harry> TV is the devil bobby boucher
<bllz> liquiddoom, I'm kokotheonkey87 on AIM
<bllz> tty soon
<harry> markstar thats interesting
<harry> markstar i would try downloading the iso again
<harry> maybe you got some fubar crap
<BadRobot> so,anyone could give me some help overhere?
<Markstar> hmm, interesting. Well, there is an option to check if the CD/DVD is broken, you think the image is broken despite it checking out there?
<mongolai> BadRobot: what's the problem?
<jonty> anyone: having problem with windows crashing slightly - the close, minimise etc buttons don't work. Can't find if this bug is reported anywhere. Anyone know anything about this?
<makuseru> how can i check in a term to see if i have a package installed
<illriginal> Does anyone know if this command: /home/illriginal/startberyl.sh @ start up is causing the File browser to start everytime I log on?!
<RAOF> jonty: You'd be using Compiz or Beryl or Desktop Effects, right?
<NeoGeo64> when are instances in which i need to reboot linux
<JerseyMonkey> Hello: I'm having an issue with Pidgin, in that it keeps a history of your buddy list, that differs from the one that is saved remotely on AIM's server. I've tried removing Pidgin and installing again, does anyone know how to remove this 'outdated' buddy list from my system? I asked on their IRC channel, but noone answered.
<NeoGeo64> when are instances in which it would be easier to reboot linux
<NeoGeo64> thats better phrased
<_kartmman> m
<jonty> raof: I did try beryl  - which worked but I didn't really like it. when it was installed thats when this prob appeared. however I have uninstalled beryl and don't use effects. Something left on the system still?
<gordonjcp> NeoGeo64: after replacing the kernel
<BadRobot> so,if i use it somewhere where i don't need to connect with WEP password it connects well,but if i need to connect @ home where i need the password it won't connect.So,could anyone give me some help?
<NeoGeo64> software doesnt require a reboot? why
<lunitus> ok so I've installed the ati driver but...the 3d is working like crap, but my real question is will this driver still output to my tv through s-video?  And if so how do I do that?
<geekkit> I came, i saw, i kicked its butt. if anyone is using Xchat and they dont want to ignore people trying to ctcp you ... there is no GUI selection. You have to go: gedit ~/.xchat2 and change flood_ctcp_num = 5 to flood_ctcp_num = 500, and flood_msg_num = 5 to flood_msg_num = 500. That should allow accepting files. Got the info from http://xchat-win32.berlios.de/setvars.html
<RAOF> jonty: That's odd.  The problem is probably that metacity (the Gnome window manager, which among other things is responsible for the window titlebars) isnt starting.
<geekkit> its kind of weird its not in the gui but hey, at least its configurable
<lunitus> ah nevermind, I guess it's doing it already....
<incorrect> is there a date for the next LTS release?
<Jordan_U> NeoGeo64, *nix is modular
<lunitus> is there a way to manage the displays though?
<NeoGeo64> how modular is Windows(R) Vista(TM) by Microsoft(TM)
<RAOF> incorrect: It'll be gutsy+1, I believe, which makes it Ubuntu 8.04
<jonty> raof: sorry - didn't mention that this is an intermittent fault - not all windows, not all the time!
<incorrect> why is it always 04 is that the month?
<asparagus> im having issues with DVDs on Ubuntu..i get wierd colored diagonal lines on all of them
<cdiddy> anyone here?
<Spark420> Nope
<BadRobot> me
<Spark420> Only like 100+ people.
<Pconfigi> :p
<cdiddy> hah
<cdiddy> stupid me
<Spark420> Nah most of them idle anyway.
<Pconfigi> 1056 Total :o
<RAOF> incorrect: Correct - the naming scheme is "last digit of the year. the month"
<Spark420> Whats up.
<BadRobot> but no one is able to help me @ the moment .i guess
<Spark420> Yeah 1000 I didnt have time to count OK?!
<Spark420> GOD
<RAOF> incorrect: So Gutsy is going to be "7.10"
<cdiddy> first time ubuntu distro user
<incorrect> ah!
<Spark420> Yay newbies!
<Spark420> I love em
<Jordan_U> NeoGeo64, Vista is a monolithic mess, case in point: You still can't remove the web browser since it's a vital part of the OS
<Spark420> Theyre snuggly
<incorrect> i wondered why it started at versoin 5
<bllz> and cute
<cdiddy> lol
<bllz> lol... i am cuddly and cute... what a good day...
<cdiddy> i have a quick question: anyone ever tried to get activesync to work throug WINE?
<geekkit> Jordan: ah, but vista no longer has the vid drivers in the kernel so it is less monolithic :P
<lunitus> anyone?
<Spark420> ActiveSync?
<Spark420> Is that for PalmOS devices?
<cdiddy> no, wm device
<Spark420> Windows Media?
<geekkit> of course its still all a big pile of crap but at least the video card drivers wont crash anymore ;)
<cdiddy> Wmobile
<Spark420> No idea wtf that is.
<Spark420> But ill look it up for you.
<cdiddy> Windows moble
<Spark420> Yeah thats what I siad.
<Spark420> or meant
<Spark420> whatever
<Spark420> STOP PICKING ON ME
<dts> Any ideas why I'm using 99% of my memory eventhough no tasks whatsoever are running ? http://pastebin.com/932454
<RAOF> jonty: Well, that's weird.  I therefore don't know.  I don't even know what could be causing that!
<Spark420> ActiveSync cdiddy?
<geekkit> buy all .... need sleep!!!!
<cdiddy> Spark420: yes ...
<Spark420> Ok hold on
<cdiddy> Spark420: Im very comfortable having linux on my desktop, but I want to get rid it on my laptop, and I know support is crap, but I want to be able to use my pda as a modem
<mdious> dts:  sorry I'm an idiot, but isn't it because you have so much stuff running?
<cdiddy> cdiddy: there is a program i do it through XP
<cdiddy> Spark420: there is a program i do it through XP
<NForc3r_> hi guys
<Spark420> I know I was looking if there was any Linux imitations for it
<cdiddy> Spark420: if i can get my device detected, maybe I can just use the diaulup that way
<NForc3r_> i need a bit of help
<Spark420> Wait dialup?
<Spark420> What now.
<cdiddy> My pda is 700wx
<mongolai> what's up, NForc3r_
<cdiddy> it dial into #777 to gain access to the net
<Spark420> Does linux recognize it at all?
<jonty> roaf: thanks for responding - any suggestions who i should talk to about this?
<Spark420> I'd be surprised TBH since Windows has never been to friendly with Linux.
<cdiddy> it recognizes my flash drives -- even the u3 -- fine, but i tried getting it to recognize my treo and it did not
<Quiz> who knows a chanel who helps with beryl?
<livingdaylight> what is the next release code name of Ubuntu?  I heard it is Grumpy Gaucho
<NForc3r_> im running steam and it starts up fine, everything is swell... i backed up my CS on my windows pc then put it on linux, its in a steambackup.exe format and keeps giving me an error
<harry> cdiddy #777 you trying to use a sprint aircard?
<NForc3r_> it keeps saying;
<RAOF> !beryl > Quiz
<cdiddy> harry: ubuntu just installed on my laptop ... can use the Phone As a modem in windows (treo 700wx), but am wondering of using it in Linux (ubuntu specifically)
<cdiddy> I want to get rid of windows off my partition
<NForc3r_> could not execute the external program  C:/valve/steam\Steam.exe
<mdious> livingdaylight:  what is a Gaucho lol
<huz__> is there support for Mobile Intel 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Chipset Family ?
<mdious> cdiddy:  if you can get it to recognise the device...couldn't you just use it like any other modem?  Hope you sort it out!
<huz__> because when i try to load with livecd it doesn't quiet work
<harry> did you try searching google alot of ppl use sprint in linux im on a sprint aircard myself
<NForc3r_> cli shows that Wine produced the error "err:exec:SHELL_ExecuteW cannot set directory L"C:\\PROG~FBU\\Steam\\Backups\\Disk_1\\c:/program files/steam""
<Pconfigi> huz__ What kind of error did you get?
<mdious> huz___:  I have 855GM...seems to work fine...would think later versions would still have support :(
<NForc3r_> i cant run a seatmbackup
<mdious> i'm off, cya's
<huz__> Pconfigi, x just doesn't start with the live cd
<cdiddy> harry: I will google it.
<NForc3r_> ?
<Whitefield> can someone help me?
<NForc3r_> n e one
<huz__> Pconfigi, i just wanted to make sure if there is support for that intel card before i went ahead and installed ubuntu :/
<harry> yeah i had trouble in beginning with sprint aircard google saved the day
<liquiddoom> !ask | <Whitefield>
<Whitefield> I just installed ubuntu on a old v2310us compaq presario laptop, how do i get the built in wireless card to work.
<Pconfigi> huz__, i've had that on a few computers too. They had pretty low RAM, like 128mb
<harry> whats it do when you do plug it in though
<Pconfigi> huz__, there should be. You can try using the alternate installer
<NForc3r_> ??
<cdiddy> one more pregunta ... anybody use evolution?
<harry> i have
<Whitefield> ive read that you need a 'wrapper' app to run windows drivers in linux, but im completely unfamiliar with the install process of linux. used to clicking .exes :)
<harry> i dont much but i have
<HowardTheCoward> Whitefield: i have to assume you've heard about ndiswrapper
<harry> whitefield, you use ndiswrapper for wifi drivers
<Whitefield> yes, thats it
<huz__> Pconfigi, via live cd?
<L0cKn> hi all :P
<RAOF> !software > Whitefield <----------- Check out the PM from ubotu.  It's got a couple of good pages about installing stuff :)
<Whitefield> i dont understand how to use it..sadly..
<cdiddy> harry: do you have an exchange account or have used one before?? I am trying to get it to sync my contacts and calender with my exchange account, but it not working
<oslo> hi
<harry> nah no exchange
<NForc3r_> ???
<NForc3r_> come on just a wee bit of help here
<cdiddy> google hasnt been very helpful
<oslo> hi . "For Kernel 2.6 just load the ``usbnet.ko'' module into the kernel modprobe usbnet, it is already included." - How Can i do this ? DO you know ?
<harry> cdiddy, when you plug in your phone does it show in dmesg at all
<cdiddy> harry: let me try it one more time
<harry> dmesg |grep usb
<NForc3r_> ??
<Pconfigi> huz__, you will need to download anohter cd. The alternate cd is a text based installer
<huz__> Pconfigi, ok
<harry> dont you just miss the days of console linux
<harry> :)
<Markstar> harry (since you seem to be the go-to guy here):
<Markstar> I have downloaded the image from a trusted university server and it checks out fine. I really don't think it is the image. Here are my system specs:
<Markstar> X2 3800+
<Markstar> Asus A8V
<Markstar> 1GB DDR
<Markstar> SCSI-RAID-0 (Adaptec 2000S)
<Markstar> Geforce 6800
<Markstar> As I said before, I get to the startup screen from the installation and then I get a black screen with diagonal lines (consisting of many random dots).
<imlostagain> Hey people! - Can anyone help me out (learn me how) to install java via the terminal? much apreciated.
<imlostagain> I got a AMD64
<huz__> Pconfigi, ok thank you
<jc-denton> hi all
<wols_> imlostagain: apt-get it
<harry> markstar im not sure what the problem is with yours seems as if theres a problem with xorg and your video card which is unusual for geforce
<KI4IKL> !info j2re-1.4
<Pconfigi> huz__ yw ;)
<wols_> imlostagain: are you running amd64 ubuntu?
<ubotu> Package j2re-1.4 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<jc-denton> i have some very strange problemes on my kubuntu edgy box..
<wols_> KI4IKL: no.
<Pconfigi> imlostagain: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<stefg> Markstar: is this trying to boot the CD, or trying to boot the system /after/ install?
<NForc3r_> ok fine
<jc-denton> for example when i try to install gedit-common
<imlostagain> wols: im a bit unsure since i have this computer abandoned like 2 months. any way i can check if its ubuntu64 for sure?
<harry> boot the cd i gather stef
<jc-denton> it ends with the following error:  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127
<Whitefield> im still at a loss guys, i have ndiswrapper-1.47 sitting on desktop in a folder, add/remove applications and i cant find it. did i need to leave it in the zip?
<jc-denton> i tried using dpkg with -D2000 but it didn't give me any information about what went wrong
<Danker> Could someone offer good video editor?
<Flannel> Whitefield: you need it in a .deb
<wols_> imlostagain: do what Pconfigi told you. if it can't find the packages and you have multiverse neabled it's amd64
<harry> isnt there a pretty gui version of ndis wrapper now?
<Flannel> Whitefield: and, add/remove won't find it.  Only if it's in a repos.  Just double click it.
<wols_> imlostagain: also unam -a gives a strong hint
<wols_> uname -a
<jc-denton> so how can i run the post installation script
<jc-denton> like sh -x or so
<harry> shrug im lucky bcm43xx-fwcutter fixes me right up :)
<Whitefield> how do i get it in .deb? as soon as I pull it out of the .gz its just a folder.
<wols_> jc-denton: that is not the error. paste the full output
<wols_> !ndiswrapper | Whitefield
<ubotu> Whitefield: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SoftIce> hmm, is compiz & beryl merging or something, if so what is the package going to be called?
<Flannel> SoftIce: they're now compiz.
<wols_> Whitefield: it's in universe
<harry> whitefield, open up your add/remove programs deal in the applications menu and search ndis its in there
<SoftIce> Flannel: ahh, i see, and does Ubuntu have these packages in their source?
<jc-denton> http://rafb.net/p/VVU6vy83.html
<Frogzoo> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<harry> wifi sucks anyway use a cord!
<SoftIce> Flannel: I know it have Beryl, but wonder about screenlets, etc from compiz?
<jc-denton> yeah wifi sucks
<SoftIce> Flannel: or would that be a gutsy implementation wit the new gnome, etc?
<Flannel> SoftIce: Ubuntu has compiz in main and beryl in universe.  The merge was announced after Feisty was released, so no changes have happened yet.  Not sure about gutsy.  Gutsy too seems to have them separate.  I'm not sure if compiz/beryl have completed (or even started the majority of) the merge
<jc-denton> harry: then fall over the cord and break something
<Whitefield> gah this is way too complicated.
<harry> yeah!
<wols_> jc-denton: /var/lib/dpkg/info/gedit-common.postinst
<SoftIce> Flannel: I see, so screenlets in feisty is actually called compiz?
<harry> oh my i broke it down way easy for you whitefield
<huz__> Pconfigi, you still about?
<harry> add/remove programs search ndis!
<Pconfigi> huz__ yes
<Whitefield> I did.
<Whitefield> i pulled it out of the .gz
<bakert> Anyone running Ubuntu on a MacBook Pro?
<Flannel> SoftIce: eh?  What?
<Whitefield> its sitting on desktop in a folder
<Whitefield> i cant find or add it manually
<harry> Windows Wireless Drivers
<huz__> Pconfigi, could you please direct me to the text based download locations
<harry> install it and bingo your in
<jc-denton> wols_: how do u know?
<Flannel> Whitefield: You're not using that one, you're using the one in the repositories.
<wols_> Whitefield: why do you must have ndiswrappre 1.4.7? we probably won't support it. ask the ndiswrapper folks. all we can support is the ndiswrapper you get from the repos
<wols_> jc-denton: know what?
<jc-denton> wols_: but i don't get an error when executing it manually
<jc-denton> where the post installation script is
<SoftIce> Flannel: i'll do a apt-cache show and have a look see
<Pconfigi> huz__: Just go to http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download and check the box 'Check here if you need the alternate desktop CD'
<wols_> jc-denton: you are not supposed to do that. your sh -c idea was the right one.
<imlostagain> wols_ and pconfigi: http://pastebin.com/932461 could you look over and see if it looks right?
<harry> whitefield, do you have a broadcom chipset wireless?
<wols_> jc-denton: cause all debconf scripts are there
<Flannel> SoftIce: as far as Ubuntu is concerned (for feisty, and whoknows hwo gutsy will turn out), theyre still completely separate projects
<Markstar> stefg: this is after trying to boot the CD (I want to install Ubunto) - no files have been copied yet.
<harry> probably dont even need ndis
<harry> heh
<jc-denton> sh -x
<SoftIce> Flannel: thanks
<huz__> Pconfigi, ok thanks again
<Whitefield> there are no 'windows wireless drivers', one person says i need a .geb, the other says just search it in add/remove, and i cant do either. i dont understand what repos is, i just installed ubuntu fresh.
<SoftIce> Flannel: wonder how that will work with the upgrade, going to be alot of package removal/reinstallation i guess
<harry> i wanna install ubunto too
<Pconfigi> huz__ yw
<wols_> unreal: yes it looks right
<harry> whitefield, in a terminal type this in  sudo apt-get update
<wols_> harry: then do it
<Flannel> SoftIce: no.  When it eventually happens, there'll just be transitional packages.  It'll all work out more orless.  Well, except the config files, since I imagine they're quite different.
<Pconfigi> imlostagain: Looks good
<SoftIce> Flannel: true...
<harry> whitefield, when thats done then search for it in the add/remove programs deal it should be there
<wols_> Whitefield: your add/remove are the place where you install debs. and people who are new to ubuntu should use that for ALL their isntalls
<harry> oh your no fun wols_
<stefg> Markstar: looks like an IRQ conflict. But if you run a raid, you can't install from the Desktop CD anyway. Raid setups require the alternate (text6-mode) installer. But to find out more about what's wrong try to boot in safe graphics mode and check if you get any reportable error message
<jc-denton> wols_: i still don't get what you mean
<imlostagain> what about that i should install some extra packages. sugested and recommended ones. Should i get those files?
<wols_> Whitefield: and no you don't necessarily ned a wrapper. tell us what chip this card has first or we cannot help you. "lspvi -v". Paste the output of that in a pastebin
<jc-denton> if i execute it manually it seems to work
<BadRobot> i have a 3Com wireless card and it use to work when i connect to open wireless internet/network,but when i try to connect @ home i can't connect,I use WEP with password
<wols_> jc-denton: edit the postist, run dpkg or apt again
<jc-denton> if i execute it with dpkg it does not
<harry> what in the world would ppl do if we still have to compile everything :)
<harry> had*
<wols_> jc-denton: dpkg -l gedit-commin. what are the first two letters?
<Pconfigi> imlostagain: Why would you want extra packages?
<wols_> harry: we'd all run gentoo
<BadRobot> i can only use internet if i use wired  or open wireless,like those in caffes and shops
<imlostagain> because the terminal suiggests so :)
<liquiddoom> <harry>: There's always gentoo if you want to see what it's like
<jc-denton> wols_: it overwrites it before processing
<jc-denton> wols_: iF
<harry> Oh the glory days p233 slackware  make;make install on xfree86 go away for 12 hours and come back :)
<wols_> jc-denton: jane apt-get shuldn't. neither should dpkg-reconfigure. but: I asked you to do something
<wols_> s/jane/then
<liquiddoom> gcc took like seven or eight days to emerge on my gentoo box once. That was... fun
<wols_> Whitefield: I asled you to do something. please do it
<jc-denton> wols_: dsee above
<jc-denton> s/dsee/see
<jane> i was wondering if jane was a new command o.O :p
<harry> liquiddoom, i wasnt saying that i want to go back there just most of these folks have never been there :)
<Pconfigi> imlostagain: You can install them, but it's not really necessarily
<liquiddoom> <harry>: I know, I was joking. I came from gentoo
<wols_> jc-denton: I still asked you something. come back when you can answer it
<harry> anyway i need to go put a foot up someones ass so theyll start unloading my truck soi can go to sleep
<imlostagain> pconfigi: I guess its not important.
<jc-denton> 10:41 < wols_> jc-denton: dpkg -l gedit-commin. what are the first two letters?
<jc-denton> 10:42 < jc-denton> wols_: iF
<jc-denton> now it's ii
<wols_> jc-denton: ok. that means it's not configured right
<jc-denton> but i tink every package has this problem
<wols_> ok. ii is good. it means it's fully installed. problem solved
<wols_> then install the next one and use sh-x
<wols_> jc-denton: what ubuntu are you running, and to what ubuntu are you upgrading ?
<jc-denton> edgy
<jc-denton> to nothing
<jc-denton> i just wanted to install it
<wols_> aptitude update; aptitude dist-upgrade
<wols_> or could be something like debconf is out of whack in your install
<stefg> any suggestions on what to use to transfer files between my laptop and desktop.machine? i run samba on the desktop and fusesmb on the laptop atm, but i get speeds not exceeding 3MB/s. That's a bit time consuming. Tried nautilus' ssh file transfer as well, equally slow ... ideas?
<wols_> jc-denton: btw why do you run as root. this is not supported
<HowardTheCoward> stefg: rsync maybe
<wols_> stefg: wzy can't you use samba and smbfs?
<HowardTheCoward> especially if you'll be doing it on a regular basis
<wols_> stefg: why fuse?
<madrid31____> katai he vuelto
<madrid31____> :(
<Flannel> !es | madrid31____
<ubotu> madrid31____: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jc-denton> wols_: well i'm not sure where the problems come from
<jc-denton> i think i just backup the stuff and install feisty
<stefg> HowardTheCoward: nice idea, is there something like rsyncfs you know of ?(to integrate it into the filesystem)
<wols_> jc-denton: why not upgrade?
<jc-denton> because it's already broken
<jc-denton> wols_: well thx for trying to help
<HowardTheCoward> stefg: i don't know about it, but automating things like this is not my style, so do a google search
<stefg> wols_: smb is slllooowwwww.... and smbfs is troublesome, because the desktop isn't on 24/7 so iget boot delays when i start the lappie and the desktop (server) isn't running
<wols_> stefg: http://www.rsync.net/resources/howto/linux_sshfs.html not really: useus sshfs via fuse
<wols_> stefg: how fast is your wlan?
<stefg> wols_: 100 Mbit copper
<wols_> stefg: fuse certainly won't make it faster
<BadRobot> 2 M/bits
<wols_> stefg: then3 the 3MB/s is the fault of fuse only. samba reaches about 8-10MB/s depending on NIC quality
<Markstar> stefg: thank you, I will look into that text6-mode (and the other stuff)
<stefg> HowardTheCoward: this rsync-link looks promising
<stefg> !alternate |  Markstar
<wols_> stefg: how fast is a ftp connection? that can be used via fuse too
<wols_> usually faster than samba
<ubotu> Markstar: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<h4ngedm4n> df
<h4ngedm4n> mt sry
<QwertyM> What's the command for making the computer beep?
<nimbo> echo -e "\07" or so
<harry> are you that bored you wanna make your computer beep?
<Pconfigi> lol
<nimbo> echo -e "\x07" or so
<livingdaylight> Guys: I am hoping someone can help me with wireless issue here.
<livingdaylight>  I was running wireless fantastic on my feisty box... but when i upgrade to ubuntustudio by adding the repos.. it broke my wireless and now i don't know how to enable it
<stefg> wols_: ftp is ruled out, because there is no real server-client role model.  Sometimes i want to pull files from the laptop while sitting on the desktop, sometimes vice versa. So both machines are client and server at the same time
<QwertyM> lol no, just as a buddy pounce notification instead of finding an audio file for it
<QwertyM> thank you :)
<livingdaylight> iwconfig wlan0 essid linksys key *********** mode managed this was my command to connect to wireless using wlan0 and now it says it doesn't exist
<liquiddoom> <stefg>: ...sftp?
<livingdaylight> Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :  SET failed on device wlan0 ; No such device
<nimbo> livingdaylight: what does iwconfig say
<BadRobot> i am getting this same error
<BadRobot> i've tried everything
<BadRobot> it keeps trying to connect onto my wireless network but it doesn't succeed
<livingdaylight> nimbo, output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26378/
<Markstar> ubotu: Hmm, since I am a complete newbie when it comes to Ubuntu, I don't think a text-mode installation is right for me atm.
<Markstar> I really had hoped that at least the installation would go a little smother. :(
<livingdaylight> nimbo, i never had the vmnet1 and vmnet8 before... ubutustudio broke my wirelss with their hacked kernel
<nimbo> livingdaylight: what is ubuntustudio
<livingdaylight> nimbo, i thought it was ubuntu+multimedia package + look
<Flannel> Markstar: textmode installation is the same questions, only with a terminal GUI instead of a 'real' GUI
<livingdaylight> nimbo, http://www.ubuntustudio.org/
<Robert> I need help setting my video card properly can someone help me
<Pconfigi> Markstar, first of all, ubotu is a bot :D, second, the text based installer isn't hard. It's actually just seleting the same options as in the gui except for the fact that you need to select it with your keyboard
<HowardTheCoward> Markstar: a gui-mode installation is more complicated because to all the issues it adds the issues you could have with your video card
<livingdaylight> nimbo, one can add ubuntustudio repos to source.list and add ubuntustudio to desktop that way, which is how i did it, but it broke my wireless in the process
<Robert> i have a Nvidia TNT2 4x AGP, i cant the legacy drivers to load GLX or Open GL
<Robert> i dont know whats wrong, can some one help me out please
<nimbo> livingdaylight: does it modify the kernel?
<wols_> Robert: error messages are not there for your amusement. they are an intgral part of problem reporting
<livingdaylight> nimbo, precisely
<wols_> nimbo: it comes with a different kernel
<Robert> i dont get error messages
<nimbo> well, that is the problem then
<stefg> robert: this card won't support glx, no Pixelshader 1.1
<wols_> Robert: check your /var/log/xorg.log
<livingdaylight> nimbo, lol, i know but can it be fixed?
<Robert> are you sure ?
<nimbo> hm ... well i dunno if there is an easy way
<nimbo> get the kernel sources, recompile it with your wifi-drivers and there you go
<livingdaylight> nimbo, i don't mind as long as there is a way...
<livingdaylight> nimbo, lol...yea, right..... i can just about switch a computer on dude
<nimbo> hm too bad ^^
<nimbo> then send a bug report @ubuntustudio or so
<wols_> livingdaylight: vmnet is part of vmware, they interfaces. also: what wireless card? andytime you install a new kernel you need to compile your wireless drivers again usually or install them again for this kernel
<livingdaylight> nimbo, is this a regular thing everyone can do... recompile kernels with wifi drivers???
<nimbo> ehm ... well
<wols_> nimbo: it's not necssarily a bug. what wlan chip?
<nimbo> ask livingdaylight
<wols_> livingdaylight: no kernel recompile needed
<livingdaylight> wols_,  not sure on the card
<wols_> livingdaylight: lspci
<livingdaylight> wolki, i'm glad to hear it
<livingdaylight> wols_, Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 100 22Mbps Wireless Interface
<Volta2056> i foolishly installed automatix
<Volta2056> how do i uninstall a program that came with it
<Volta2056> using the terminal?
<livingdaylight> wols_, i trust that is the one :/
<wols_> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<stefg> Volta2056: #automatix
<wols_> livingdaylight: yes that's it
<N0xTrUm> hi! :)
<Volta2056> ubotu_check that room?
<livingdaylight> wols_, here is the whole output otherwise: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26379/
<wols_> livingdaylight: how did this work before?
<wols_> no. the acx100 is your wlan chip
<Robert> no pixel shader OK, but i do get Open GL
<wols_> livingdaylight: did you have to install something?
<wols_> Robert: software oepngl. mesa
<Robert> and that dosent seem to load
<livingdaylight> wols_, iwconfig wlan0 essid linksys key *********** mode managed this was my command to connect to wireless using wlan0 and now it says it doesn't exist
<wols_> the old kernel had the acx module compiled in, the new one doesn't
<livingdaylight> wols_, folled by dhclient wlan0
<livingdaylight> wols_, but now i get: Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :  SET failed on device wlan0 ; No such device
<wols_> which is kinda strange since the firmware for acx is not redistributable which means ubunut violates the GPL shipping it
<BadRobot> Automatix2 works fine on my pc,i guess Ubotu doesn't know what he says or it just trying to make people confused,upset and other above ,plus something else
<Yogi--> livingdaylight ifconfig wlan0 up
<Gerrit> When I tried to login on kdm this morning, my screen went blank and X would restart, and I would get back the login screen. It was resolved when I removed (renamed) my .xsession. There are two xmodmap-commands in my .xsession. Neither .xsession-errors nor /var/log/Xorg.0.log lists any errors. Where else can I look for errors caused by my two xmodmap-commands in .xsession? (they were: xmodmad /etc/xmodmap.conf; xmodmap -e 'keysym Menu = Multi_key')
<livingdaylight> Yogi--, in root?
<Yogi--> livingdaylight yes
<Robert> there is a forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2833475
<Volta2056> badrobot_how do i use the terminal to uninstall innotek VIrtual Box
<Robert> which saids about it can some one help
<wols_> BadRobot: no it does know what it says. automatix will usually hose your system come upgade
<Markstar> HowardThe Coward: I realize a GUI based install can cause more problems. My comment (about hoping things to go smoother) was more about the situation of Linux as a whole - you just can't expect the normal user to go through all that trouble. Thus, I fear MS will stick around for quite some time.
<BadRobot> Ubotu if you are that smart bot as you think,just get my problem solved out ,otherwise stick you conclusions on you damm @....censuded
<Robert> anyone ?
<Flannel> !worksforme | BadRobot
<ubotu> BadRobot: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<livingdaylight> Yogi--, ifconfig wlan0 up     -     wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<BadRobot> censured
<wols_> Markstar: you have never eve seen the text installer but criticize it. not exactly an informed attitude. a normal use will only notice that there is no mouse support and that he has to use the cursorkeys instead. that's all
<Yogi--> livingdaylight unpug and then plugin your wireless and try again
<Felarin> !cool | Flannel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cool - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Yogi--> unplug*
<tonsofpcs> anyone know how I can install jahshaka [feisty fawn] , trying to run the script it says to download [its called jahshaka-dapper-x86.sh, but I'd assume it would work in feisty] , but it has an error apparently?
<bullgard4> The file /etc/pam.d/common-password contains the line "password required pam_unix.so nullok obscure min=4 max=8 md5." Does this mean that there are only maximally 8 characters relevant when forming the md5 sum of a password?
<barata> what is the most pirated software in Linux?
<Volta2056> so badrobot, do you know the package name for innotek Virtual Box
<barata> I wonder
<Flannel> !fixres | Robert
<barata> zend maybe?
<ubotu> Robert: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Flannel> Robert: have you tried that?
<Felarin> barata : it's called pirates of the caribbean
<barata> the movie?
<Volta2056> here's one for the bot
<barata> probably heih
<BadRobot> Ubotu stick with what i told you and and stop annoying me,i've been in here 1 and hour trying to solve my wireless problems.so please if you can't help don't disturb either
<Volta2056> my external hard drive cannot be mounted
<sybariten> neither could mine
<wols_> Volta2056: error messages are not optional
<Flannel> !wifi | BadRobot
<wols_> BadRobot: ubotu is a BOT. and you are making an ass out of yourself right now
<ubotu> BadRobot: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BadRobot> i know he is a bot
<Volta2056> Flannel, any ideas on how to get my external HD to read write?
<wols_> BadRobot: i8st fyi. WEP is useless
<wols_> BadRobot: either use WPA or nothing at all
<Flannel> Volta2056: what kind of partition is it?
<BadRobot> Maybe it is
<Volta2056> NTFS, i've installed ntfs config tool
<Volta2056> i've tried the instructions on the terminal
<wols_> and alst but not leeast, you haven't even told us what the error is
<dimebar> anyone have any idea why in rhythmbox when I import my music lots of tags aren't there but they appear to be in quodlibet/exfalso (both id3v1 and 2).
<BadRobot> But isn't my internet,it is from my father-in-law,he is a old and scared old men
<Volta2056> i've tried editing the ftsb file, which you can't
<theunixgeek> In Anjuta IDE, it says I need "glib" - how do I get that? I tried Synaptic, but no luck/
<BadRobot> he has tried Ubuntu for 2 hours and gived it up because he isn't that open minded as he told
<danutz> good after noon... or good morning
<Volta2056> ot
<Volta2056> ot
<wols_> Volta2056: you need to edit it as root. sudo
<Volta2056> it's all relative, badrobot
<BadRobot> so now he is stuck with Vista and not of his programs doesn't work
<Volta2056> can you explain just a bit more
<Robert> hello
<gordonjcp> BadRobot: my Mum's been using Ubuntu for about six months now
<Volta2056> i knew i needed to go from root
<bluebanana> I'm trying to get sounds on Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory. I was told to run this command as root: echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss. I did but i get error message bash: /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss: Permission denied. What's wrong?
<gordonjcp> BadRobot: she's not having any problems at all
<Robert> the problem is not the resolution its enabling Open GL
<gordonjcp> bluebanana: you're probably not doing it as root
<Volta2056> that was for wols
<gordonjcp> bluebanana: you shouldn't need to do that anyway
<wols_> theunixgeek: libglib2.0-dev
<bluebanana> goban, how do i do it as root?
<theunixgeek> wols_: Thank you.
<Gerrit> What's typical power consumption when I suspend to RAM?
<bluebanana> gordonjcp, what should i do then?
<BadRobot> my wife and sisters in law are now using Linux too,just because i did it for them
<gordonjcp> bluebanana: well, are you getting sound from ET or not
<wols_> bluebanana: you are not root?
<bluebanana> you play W:ET, to?
<danutz> the questoin should be: <<how do i become a root?>>
<gordonjcp> bluebanana: eys
<gordonjcp> yes even
<wols_> bluebanana: sudo
<bluebanana> gordonjcp, no. no sound
<BadRobot> but my father-in-law is very ungry @ me because of that
<gordonjcp> bluebanana: ok, well that's worth a shot - as wols_ said, use sudo to run the command as root
<danutz> because i can't work, under the terminal... as root
<Pconfigi> BadRobot, why?
<bluebanana> wols_, that's what i did ( sudo echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss), but it says permission denied
<gordonjcp> bluebanana: I'm willing to bet that something else is holding onto your sound card though
<wols_> Volta2056:you still haven't answererd my first question about your hdd problem
<Volta2056> i did, it's ntfs
<Volta2056> if that's what you were asking
<bluebanana> gordonjcp, what's eys?
<Volta2056> sorry
<wols_> Volta2056: I weren't asking tht
<Volta2056> sorry
<bluebanana> wols_,  i ran the sudo command, but it doesn't work
<gordonjcp> bluebanana: a typo for "yes"
<gordonjcp> brought on by lack of caffeine ;-)
<bluebanana> gordonjcp, how come my sudo command doesn't work? It says permission denied?
<wols_> Volta2056: google smart questions and follow it
<bluebanana> ...typo: denied? --> denied.
<Yogi--> bluebanana he he ... just type su then enter your password and then echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<wols_> bluebanana: sudo ifconfig. does this work?
<gordonjcp> bluebanana: aha, try doing sudo su to get a root shell, and running the command
<wols_> gordonjcp: no
<gordonjcp> wols_: yes
<bluebanana> wols_, yes. sudo ifconfig works
<wols_> !root > gordonjcp
<superman123> hello
<wols_> bluebanana: you are not supposed to run et as root btw
<superman123> hello
<gordonjcp> wols_: because, if you try to redirect an echo the echo command is run as root but the redirect is not
<bluebanana> gordonjcp, ok. i did sudo su first then the command, and it worked.
<wols_> gordonjcp: sudo -c
<bluebanana> that's interestning
<gordonjcp> wols_: that works too
<wols_> gordonjcp: NOT becoming root
<bluebanana> wols_, i am not running the game as root
<wols_> gordonjcp: you are in #ubuntu. please respect the distro by doing it things the ubuntu way. if you want to do it another way, don't advice people
<gordonjcp> wols_: sudo -c wouldn't have the right effect
<bluebanana> I still do not have sound in Wolf: ET.
<BadRobot> who?
<gordonjcp> bluebanana: is something else trying to use the sound device?
<superman123> I want to know if there is any operating system like windows media centre with ubuntu?
<wols_> gordonjcp: also if you really want people to be root, use sudo -i
<superman123> I want to know if there is any operating system like windows media centre with ubuntu?
<bluebanana> gordonjcp, how can i find out if something else is trying to use sound device?
<superman123> I want to know if there is any operating system like windows media centre with ubuntu?
<wols_> superman123: mythtv, freevo, etc. dunno if any of those is in ubuntu repos tho
<gordonjcp> wols_: you don't seem to have got the subtle implications of sudo and redirects or pipes
<Flannel> Yogi--, gordonjcp, bluebanana, echo "stuff" | sudo tee [-a]  file
<Flannel> -a is for append, depending on > or >>
<wols_> gordonjcp: I didn't see the echo first, my mistake. and it doesn't change the fact: you don#t seem to respect the way ubuntu does things
<gordonjcp> Flannel: good
<bluebanana> Flannel, i did that echo command. now what
<gordonjcp> wols_: sudo -i gives you a full root shell, with paths down /sbin and /usr/sbin - which may not be what you want
<wols_> gordonjcp: I don't like sudo either, but I won't tell people to su
<BadRobot> I'm using Ubuntustudio,but because my wife and her sisters are the noobiest i've seen i have installed to them LinuxMint(a derived Linux edition from Ubuntu),so i am not advising anyone about other distros  -gordonjcp-
<Gerrit> superman123: there is
<wols_> I know what sudo -i does.
<gordonjcp> wols_: in any case, Flannel's solution is probably the best of the lot ;-)
<gordonjcp> BadRobot: I haven't seen LinuxMint, any good?
<bluebanana> Flannel, what was the purpose of "echo "stuff" | sudo tee [-a]  file"?
<livingdaylight> Yogi--, i've shutdown, taken out and put back in wireless card... rebooted and in root done, ifconfig walan0 up .Again with wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<bluebanana> I still do not have sound in enemy territory, gordonjcp
<tonsofpcs> lspci
<gordonjcp> bluebanana: the "tee" part runs as root, allowing it to write to files you don't normally have access to
<HowardTheCoward> livingdaylight: there is iwconfig for wireless cards
<Flannel> bluebanana: that's the proper method.  Instead of the sudo echo >> file (with perm denied)
<bluebanana> oh
<bluebanana> how can i figure out if some other program is using the sound device?
<superman123> Gerrit> what is it called?
<livingdaylight> HowardTheCoward, if you can get this to connec that would be great
<Flannel> "tee" is >, "tee -a" is >>
<wols_> bluebanana: are oss emulation loaded in alsa?
<peter_> hi, is there a way to block single apps in a firewall in ubuntu/linux ??
<wols_> bluebanana: lsof /dev/dsp
<BadRobot> Yep,it comes with everything out of the box,i think it is a very sexy Linux distro.My think is suits better to girl's.www.linuxmint.com or www.distrowatch
<tonsofpcs> peter_: you could just prevent the app from running
<BadRobot> gordonjcp
<HowardTheCoward> peter_: this is windows idiocy, firewalls work with ip addresses and ports
<livingdaylight> HowardTheCoward, this is how i used to get my wireless connection: root@Dune:~# iwconfig wlan0 essid linksys key ********** mode managed
<bluebanana> wols: i did lsof /dev/dsp but nothing happened
<peter_> ok, thx :)
<wols_> peter_: there is a mark for it, but you must learn how to use iptables. and I'm not 100% sure it's in default iptables. might even need a netfilter patch
<Roshan> My first post on ubuntu channel
<bluebanana> wols_, how do i know the answer to your question "Are oss emulation loaded in alsa?"?
<mwe> wep encryption is a joke
<wols_> blenderhead001: then nothing is using it. does oss itself work?
<wols_> lsmod |grep oss
<livingdaylight> HowardTheCoward, that was in feisty, but since i added the ubuntustudio with their modified kernel i get this error: Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :
<livingdaylight>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; No such device.
<Roshan> need help with evolution. sending of email doesn't work for some reason
<Kprofthreat> Can anyone assist me with installing ndiswrapper? I'm using Kubuntu Feisty Fawn. I already know how to install my drivers, but the problem right now is ndiswrapper. BTW, I CANNOT use apt-get cause my comp doesn't have LAN ports. Anyway, here's a pastebin http://www.pastebin.ca/578471
<wols_> mwe: he has no influence of ther the AP
<mwe> I see
<stefg> wols_: FYI, played with sftp and instantly get 6 MB/s using nautilus' sftp client. nice :-) and i'll blame the router for being a piece of crap for the rest of the slowness
<HowardTheCoward> livingdaylight: i don't know then, i was just throwing two cents
<livingdaylight> HowardTheCoward, i've also tried Yogi--  recommendation of ifconfig wlan0 up to get it up
<Volta2056> wols_i'm trying to edit root.sudo in the terminal, i've searched the community and wiki and can't find what you're trying to direct me to
<livingdaylight> HowardTheCoward, i need at least a dime my way
<wols_> BadRobot: learn how to crack WEP (there are pretty much automated tools). then tell your in-law to set a new password and immediately crack it in a few minutes. try it witht he current password first for training when he's not there
<wols_> BadRobot: showing him how easy anyone can crack it. then tell him to use WPA-PSK
<livingdaylight> wols_, back to you... :p... Any chance of getting me hooked up again?
<BadRobot> ok
<bluebanana> wols_, report of lsmod | grep oss is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26380/
<wols_> livingdaylight: is there a acx kernel module anywhere for your kernel?
<BadRobot> from where do i get it ?wols
<qudama> I used NEC notebook but the sound doesn't work, anyone can help me please?:'(
<livingdaylight> wols_, i dunno amigo
<qudama> I used NEC notebook with ubuntu OS but the sound doesn't work, anyone can help me please?:'(
<stefg> !doesn'twork | qudama
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesn'twork - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !doesntwork | qudama
<ubotu> qudama: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<stefg> !sound | qudama
<ubotu> qudama: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<BadRobot> does anyone in here uses ASUS A6000 laptop?
<qudama> no sound at all
<qudama> soundless
<wols_> livingdaylight: then find out
<BadRobot> I am trying to install Ubuntustudio  on my friends lappy,but it won't boot the DVD
<livingdaylight> is there a wireless guru in here who might be able to help me?
<qudama>  ubotu: thnx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thnx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wols_> !ubuntustudio
<ubotu> ubuntustudio is a site for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best parts of Audio/Graphical/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories, and extra! Available at http://www.ubuntustudio.com. Or visit #ubuntustudio.
<kismet> i want to download the new ubuntu iso, what software should i possibly use? my connection isn't as stable
<mwe> livingdaylight: ask your question and find out ;)
<livingdaylight> wols_, amigo... just tell me how... coz i do'nt even know what you're talking about
<Kprofthreat> Can anyone assist me with installing ndiswrapper? I'm using Kubuntu Feisty Fawn. I already know how to install my drivers, but the problem right now is ndiswrapper. BTW, I CANNOT use apt-get cause my comp doesn't have LAN ports. Anyway, here's a pastebin http://www.pastebin.ca/578471
<BadRobot> Shut it up Ubotu
<livingdaylight> mwe, dude... i have if you had read my posts prior to this
<HowardTheCoward> kismet: obviously, it deppends of the protocol you'll be using
<livingdaylight> mwe, scroll up and then scroll up some more
<BadRobot> Stop con fussing people
<bluebanana> does it take forever to download maps in Wolf: ET?
<qudama> ubotu: thanks a lot boss:)
<kismet> HowardTheCoward, what do you recommend?
<mwe> livingdaylight: easy ;)
<thyko> hey, Ubotu knows stuff
<stefg> qudama: see ubotus link first, then find out which hardware you have (NEC notebook is too general). 'lspci 'gives a listing of your internal hardware
<bluebanana> gordonjcp,  report of lsmod | grep oss is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26380/
<HowardTheCoward> kismet: wget usually does the job, unless you're downloading a torrent
<gordonjcp> bluebanana: you have oss emulation
<gordonjcp> do you have any sound working at all?
<bluebanana> gordonjcp, yes, i have sound everywhere else
<bluebanana> (firefox, rythymbox, etc)
<kismet> HowardTheCoward, its been very unstable i tried wget first
<gordonjcp> bluebanana: close everything except a terminal, and run et from the terminal
<HowardTheCoward> kismet: what do you mean by unstable?
<wols_> livingdaylight: find /lib/modules/`uname -r`|grep acx
<bluebanana> I downloaded FPS game called sauerbraten_unix (aka cube?), I did the extract of it, but i get a blackscreen for 3 seconds then I go back to GUI. help
<gordonjcp> bluebanana: everything everything, even stuff like rhythmbox in the taskbar
<varka> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<gordonjcp> bluebanana: oooo, sauerbraten, I used to play Cube a lot
<Roshan> guys, please help me with this smtp not working with evolution in ubuntu feisty
<bluebanana> gordonjcp, how do i close everything but terminal
<gordonjcp> bluebanana: just close down all the apps that are running
<wols_> Roshan: describe your error properly
<gordonjcp> oh, well except your IRC client ;-)
<BadRobot> use swiftfox(aka Firefox 3) is much fast and much better the firefox
<Roshan> wols_: no error
<kismet> HowardTheCoward, the speeds are not stable, high and low
<bluebanana> ok. i'll try it now
<wols_> BadRobot: swiftfox is not ffox 3. it's also not in ubuntu
<bionoid> bluebanana: init 1
<Volta2056> u said i need to edit the ntfs external drive from the root.sudo and i never saw any other question other than 'error messages are not optional'
<liquiddoom> Swiftfox is actually a processor-optomized build of ff2
<tonsofpcs> can someone tell me why the jahshaka install script won't work?   ( http://www.jahshaka.org/component/option,com_docman/task,doc_download/gid,77/Itemid,49/ )
<erUSUL> BadRobot: swiftfox is not ff 3 is just ff recompiled
<Volta2056> wols
<wols_> Roshan: there are errors. you just didn't look in the right places. check /var/log/syslog.1.gz
<theunixgeek> How do I type in Pinyin under Ubuntu? (Pinyin, by the way, is Romanization of Chinese characters - and I'd like an alternative to scim)
<BadRobot> you can install it on ubuntu
<wols_> Roshan: there are errors. you just didn't look in the right places. check /var/log/syslog
<varka> BadRobot: first, swiftfox is not firefox 3 and second, the speedadvantage is marginal
<HowardTheCoward> kismet: oh well, that has absolutely nothing to do with the particular program you are using for downloading
<Roshan> the upon pressing send-receive button, the pop up window comes up and the receiving is done but sending is not happening and email stays in outbox
<livingdaylight> wols http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26382/
<wols_> Volta2056: yes. you get an error message you haven't told us. I also told you to read smart questins and follow its advice
<BadRobot> on my lappy is much better the firefox,but not as good as Opera
<kismet> HowardTheCoward, changed mirrors a dozen of times, finally getting decent speeds of Germany, thanks.
<stefg> theunixgeek: #ubuntu-cn ?
<wols_> livingdaylight: sudo modprobe acx then try to connect the wireless again
<HowardTheCoward> kismet: really, it's only about the mirror and about your ISP
<Volta2056> wols_let me retype the error msg
<theunixgeek> stefg: haha. I don't speak chinese fluently. ;) I'm still studying it
<thyko> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Kprofthreat> I'm having problems installing Ndiswrapper for wi-fi. My LAN is not working. I know how to do the drivers and all that, but this is the only problem. I have Kubuntu Feisty. Here is a paste bin. http://www.pastebin.ca/578471 Thanks for help in advance!
<godsyn> @postfix
<Roshan> wols_: here is error message
<godsyn> !postfix
<Roshan> Jun 20 19:29:20 roshan-laptop dhclient: No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<Roshan> Jun 20 19:34:38 roshan-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8
<Roshan> Jun 20 19:34:46 roshan-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 10
<Roshan> Jun 20 19:34:56 roshan-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 10
<Roshan> Jun 20 19:35:06 roshan-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<Roshan> Jun 20 19:35:09 roshan-laptop dhclient: No DHCPOFFERS received.
<Roshan> Jun 20 19:35:09 roshan-laptop dhclient: No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<Flannel> Roshan: pleaes don't pate here
<Flannel> paste, even.
<Roshan> sorry
<stefg> theunixgeek: smart move, you never know when you need it :-). but that is such a special question, i doubt you'll get an answer here (but let's see)
<liquiddoom> !pastebin | Roshan
<ubotu> Roshan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wols_> theunixgeek: why do you think and english speaking channels would know? apt-cache search chinese. look there
<varka> !paste | Roshan
<HowardTheCoward> kismet: poke your ISP to mirror ubuntu to one of its servers so you could download from it :)
* HowardTheCoward pokes Roshan with a pastebin
<theunixgeek> wols_, maybe there might be another chinese student here.
<wols_> Roshan: does this look like mail problems to you?
<livingdaylight> wols_, no joy
<theunixgeek> stefg, i doubt it too - i'll go look somewhere else
<Roshan> ubotu: sorry. I will read about paste service and use it. I am just new to this. Been suing Linux for first time.
<wols_> livingdaylight: as I told to others. error messages are not optional
<bluebanana> gordonjcp,  i closed xchat and firefox and wolf: et has sounds! thanks. But i still can't play any map online. because downloading a map doesn't seem to work
<liquiddoom> <Roshan
<Gerrit> Can I tell apt-get/dpkg to ask no interactive questions, so that I can leave my computer unattended during a large installation/upgrade?
<liquiddoom> D'oh
<liquiddoom> Why did apple put an enter key there?
<livingdaylight> wols_, i don't follow :/
<bluebanana> It says it's loading/downloading, but nothing happens when i wait
<liquiddoom> nutty iBook.
<Flannel> Kprofthreat: why aren't you using the ndiswrapper that came with Kubuntu?
<bluebanana> is it really slow, gordonjcp ? is it a bug?
<wols_> Gerrit: yes. and this is a very bad idea
<varka> !botsnack | BadRobot
<ubotu> BadRobot: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<stefg> !apt | Gerrit
<ubotu> Gerrit: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<wols_> livingdaylight: unless you tell us error messages we can't help you
<bluebanana> can anyone help me get cube game to work?
<HowardTheCoward> Roshan: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pastebin
<Kprofthreat> It didn't install correctly either
<livingdaylight> wols_, i get the same error messages as before
<wols_> livingdaylight: does ifconfig -a have a wlan0 interface? what does /var/log/messages say? what does syslog say?
<liquiddoom> bluebanana: To play games or to run linux?
<Roshan> wols_: No. it doesn't look like it has something to do with email (smtp)
<Gerrit> wols_: Why is it a very bad idea?
<mwe> bluebanana: does it spit en error if you run it from a terminal?
<wols_> Gerrit: cause it can potentially hosting your system. apt-get ist admin work. admin has to supervise it
<bluebanana> liquiddoom, huh? what are you saying?
<livingdaylight> wols_, sudo modprod etc just gabe me the prompt back. yousaid to try to reconnect iwrelss but it came back with the same error. also did iwconfg wlan0 up and also same error
<bluebanana> mwe,  which game W:ET or Cube?
<liquiddoom> bluebanana: ooo... thought you said gamecube
<wols_> !smart questions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smart questions - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<liquiddoom> bluebanana: It's 6am and my brain stopped a LONG time ago.
<mwe> bluebanana: either game that doesn't work
<wols_> livingdaylight: I asked you a few things right now
<Gerrit> wols_: I disagree.
<wols_> and modprobe not having output is a good thing
<A_I_> does someone know why I have to puch on SHIFT+NUMPAD_POINT to get a "." in console mode ?
<wols_> Gerrit: suit yourself
<Gerrit> wols_: Configuration should be seperated from installation
<Volta2056> Wols_error msg "Cannot mount volume_Unable to mount the volume '500Gb'": Details: "Volume is scheduled for check. Please boot into Windows twice (don't have Windows anymore), or use the 'force' mount opition.  For example type on the the command line:  mount -t ntfs-3g/dev/sdb1 /media/500GB -o force  Or add the option to the relevant row in the /etc/fstab file:  /dev/sdb1 /media/500GB ntfs-3g defaults,force 0 0
<wols_> Gerrit: you are free to develop another package format
<Gerrit> wols_: It already exists...
<thyko> !bundle
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bundle - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wols_> Volta2056: it clearly says what to do. and when you don#t have windows naymore you are pretty much SOL. the volume needs a fsck and it's not good to ignore that
<livingdaylight> wols_, ifconfig -a http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26384/
<bluebanana> mwe,  here's the printout when i ran sauerbraten_unix from terminal: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26383/
<wols_> Volta2056: ntfs-tools has a light fsck for ntfs afaik but the only proper way is to use windows
<Volta2056> tried the command line, didn't work; the /etc/fstab file cannot be modified, thus adding the relevant row is impossible
<Gerrit> wols_: It's the only main pain in switching to a Debian-based system for me.
<bluebanana> i couldn't get all the printout from terminal, mwe.
<livingdaylight> wols_, nope basically... that is why ifconfig wlan0 up is not connecting it
<thyko> what are software bundles like build-essential or ubuntustudio known to ubotu as?
<wols_> livingdaylight: I asked you a lot more
<wols_> !built-essential
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about built-essential - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wols_> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<thyko> build
<wols_> ubuntustudio is not supported here btw
<wols_> check #ubuntustudio
<Flannel> Gerrit: You can assume yes for all choices (-y) and you can also setup configuration files to use (see man apt.conf).  Also, you can just download the packages, and then install/configure them later as well.
<wols_> livingdaylight: check dmesg
<thyko> are there other one-name-apt-many software bundles out there?
<Bassetts> I want to move my /home partition from sda4 to sda6, how can i do this?
<wols_> thyko: yes. meta-packages
<Sh3r1ff> Bassetts: edit /etc/fstab
<wols_> thyko: but they are not specially designated
<Volta2056> wols_should i try a virtual windows machine on Ubuntu to try a fsck?
<liquiddoom> <Bassetts>: Basically, mount /home to sda6
<wols_> thyko: tasksel has many of them
<thyko> !meta-packages
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about meta-packages - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Quiz> Hi how can i drop xmms skin to xmms skin directory i can't find it =/ help
<Bassetts> liquiddoom no need to specify any options?
<livingdaylight> wols_, i was unto it..takes time.. you also asked var/log/messages. here it is:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26385/ i can't make any sense of it three is miles of data
<wols_> Bassetts: edit your fstab
<liquiddoom> <Bassetts>: I don't believe so. "auto" should do it
<Gerrit> How can immediate-configure be so dangerous if it's default (and impossible to disable) on RPM-based systems?
<Sh3r1ff> Quiz: probably ~/.xmms/skin ?
<acke> hey guys, my gdm doesnt want to start on boot. when i run gdm start, it says its not starting gdm as it is not the default display manager, whta do i do to start gdm?
<Bassetts> wols_ i changed /dev/sda4 to /dev/sda6 but not it complains about a uuid
<Flannel> thyko: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/metapackages/
<liquiddoom> <Bassetts>: Remove the UUID part
<theraven> just wondering does ubuntu offer a Floppy disc boot alternative with http or ftp install ?
<Felarin> acke : try "startx"
<Volta2056> wols_why ask smart questions when SOL is the best i can get?
<acke> Felarin: it works
<HowardTheCoward> Bassetts: did you copy stuff with preserving file permissions?
<Felarin> acke : so did i help? lol
<wols_> Bassetts: telling us error messages is not optional
<wols_> livingdaylight: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26385/
<acke> Felarin: but i want gdm to start on boot
<wols_> livingdaylight: acx: firmware image 'acx/default/tiacx100' was not provided. Check your hotplug scripts
<Bassetts> HowardTheCoward: Yes, I put everything in a bz2 preserving file permissions
<Felarin> acke : are you in init1 mode? or init 2?
<Quiz> its this /home/ivo/.xmms/ but i go home than ivo and there are no direcotry xmms
<acke> Felarin: how would i know
<Felarin> cause in debian : i believe init 2 - 6 are all the same, as init 5 in redhat systems..
<Felarin> acke : i think i'll sit on your case, i dont appreciate those type of answers
<Felarin> acke : good luck with your problem
<wols_> livingdaylight: what firmware is in /lib/firmware/?
<Bassetts> wols_ the system will not boot so I am on my main computer, i cannot give you the error message right now, but it says something like a device the the uuid .... cannot be mounted
<Felarin> Bassetts : it seems that the system has trouble mounting your harddisk
<wols_> Bassetts: either paste your fstab or tell us the exact error message. your choice. we're not psychic
<bluebanana> i'm in Wolfenstein:ET and clicked on a game to join, but when it is time to download a map or file, it just says "Time remaining: estimating". is something wrong?
<Felarin> yep
<Sh3r1ff> Quiz: it is a hidden folder ;)
<Bassetts> ok wols_ i shall try and get it but I dont know how
<Felarin> post the output of your /etc/fstab file
<Kprofthreat> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<wols_> Bassetts: if you are under windows there are ext3 filesystem drivers to check btw
<livingdaylight> wols_, dmesg output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26388/
<Bassetts> wols_ I am on my desktop pc, my laptop pc is the problem
<Quiz> Sh3r1ff,  off :D thanks
<Quiz> ohh
<Quiz> :D
<wols_> livingdaylight: dmesg and /var/log/messages are the same. I asked you about /lib/firmware
<acke> Felarin: by init I believe you are referring to runlevel and I am in rc1 which is then switched to rc5
<Sh3r1ff> Quiz: ctrl + h or in the preferences
<wols_> Bassetts: boot in rescue more, boot ins single user mode, etc
<bluebanana> here's the terminal printout of W:ET: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26389/
<Quiz> :) thanks
<Sh3r1ff> livingdaylight: you don't have the acx firmware
<Bassetts> wols_ will that not require /home, at the minute it has nothing on it, it doesnt think apt or irssi or anything is installed, just because /home is missing
<owner_> I'm using ubuntu, and I've installed a new flat screen to replace my old one. I am still recieving only 1024x768 resolution. The screens native res is  1280x1024. How am I able to increaseto this setting without being able to change it in the drop down menu (as 1024x768 is the largest setting)? Thanks
<Felarin> acke : just startx and then set your default login to GNOME. I think it should help. Your runlvl is fine.
<Felarin> reboot and tell me what you see
<livingdaylight> wols_, in /lib/firmware i see three folders:
<Sh3r1ff> owner_: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Felarin> acke : there is an option @ the bottom of the login screen to allow you to set the default session type.
<livingdaylight> Sh3r1ff, anything i can do about it?
<Felarin> acke : choose GNOME
<wols_> livingdaylight: ls -lR /lib/firmware/
<Sh3r1ff> livingdaylight: download the firmware ;)
<wols_> Bassetts: why would apt need /home?
<wols_> Bassetts: I told you to do something
<owner_> Sh3r1ff:  Thanks, I'll try that now. p.s. I'm using 7.04
<livingdaylight> Sh3r1ff, i do zee acx in 1.6.20-15 generic in /lib/firmware
<bluebanana> how can i run cube?
<wols_> Sh3r1ff: his acx worked before. so it stands tor eadon he has the firmware
<acke> Felarin: yes but I should do this manually cause I never get to the login manager
<wols_> bluebanana: give us error messages
<wupa> ola
<ksivaji> how to see konqueror history
<acke> Felarin: I need to do this manually and  I am looking for the place where this file is located
<omer> hello how can i install my 4.1 sound system on fiesty fawn 7.04
<wupa> ola
<omer> i can't hear sound from rear speakers
<wols_> acke: dpkg-reconfigure gdm-setup
<Don64> !es | wupa
<ubotu> wupa: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<erUSUL> !fixres | owner_
<ubotu> owner_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<owner_> Sh3r1ff:  That did not work. It was unable to detect my video card - even though it is fully installed and I have beryl running smoothly.
<bluebanana> wols_, printout for W:ET is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26389/
<bluebanana> wols_, is that what you are looking for?
<Sh3r1ff> livingdaylight: what does ls -al /lib/firmware give yhou?
<livingdaylight> wols_,  ls -lR /lib/firmware/ output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26390/
<wols_> acke: /etc/rc.d/S??gdm is where it's started. also check if /etc/rc2.d/S???dm exists
<wupa> de donde sois ????''
<wols_> bluebanana: no cube != et
<Don64> !es | wupa
<ubotu> wupa: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<bluebanana> wols_,  what does  != mean?
<wols_> "is not"
<livingdaylight> wols_, there are three folders in /lib/firmware; 2.6.20-15 generic ; 2.6.20-16 generic and 2.6.20-16-low latency
<BadRobot> he is asking where you are from
<Sh3r1ff> bluebanana: not equals
<Sh3r1ff> ;)
<Bassetts> wols_ recovery mode is full of erros, could repartitioning of messed something up in the uuids?
<acke> wols_: there is a gdm in rc1.d but gdm-setup is not installed
<Bassetts> i cannot paste all these erros wols_ it will take hours
<BadRobot> :-X
<livingdaylight> Sh3r1ff, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26391/
<livingdaylight> wols_, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26391/
<Sh3r1ff> livingdaylight: what kernel are you using?
<bluebanana> wols_, here's the printout for sauerbraten/cube game in terminal: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26392/ thank you
<Bassetts> wols_ I have a few of these: fsck.ext3: Unable to resolve 'UUID=7510ac5a-e3c3-43bd-97e4-18c7aa1af4b8' fsck died with exit status 8
<Bassetts> fsck died with exit status 8
<livingdaylight> Sh3r1ff, i upgraded from feisty to Ubuntustudio by adding their repos to my sources.list but i don't know what mdofied kernel they use
<owner_> to whom gave me the refreshing command to close x and restart it - it did not work - and I was unable to login.
<Sh3r1ff> livingdaylight: do uname -a at terminal
<owner_> I also do not have beryl working anymore
<gordonjcp> owner_: what *exactly* happened?
<wols_> livingdaylight: bluebanana COMPILE ERROR (VS:caustic) - Unknown token in parse_src_reg but no clue what it means. what videocard do you have?
<owner> it logged me out, went to terminal full screen. then nothing
<livingdaylight> Sh3r1ff, Linux Dune 2.6.20-16-lowlatency #2 SMP PREEMPT Thu Jun 7 20:23:03 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<Sh3r1ff> owner_: is your driver for your 3D card instaled?
<bluebanana> wols_, how do i figure out what video card i have?
<owner> Yeah, iI just had 3D cube working and everything.
<wols_> Bassetts: is this uuid still in fstab somewhere?
<wols_> Bassetts: lspci
<rbs-tito> bluebanana: run lspci | grep "vga"
<Sh3r1ff> owner_: nvidia?
<owner> and in my restricted drivers manager, it has 'nvidia, enabled'
<Bassetts> wols_ it is there for /dev/sda6
<owner> 'status - in use'
<livingdaylight> wols_, 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  SiS AGP Port (virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge) ?
<erUSUL> owner: this command 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' makes a backup of the old xorg.conf  you were using iirc
<wols_> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<bluebanana> rbs-tito, i did, but nothing showed up
<Bassetts> wols_ you want me to type out my lspci!
<wols_> Bassetts: no
<Sh3r1ff> livingdaylight: try copying the acx firmware frrom 2.6.20-15-generic to 2.6.20-16-lowlatency
<rbs-tito> bluebanana: Try just lspci then, find somethiing to do with a video card
<Bassetts> wols_ how can I paste it, the laptop is not working
<wols_> Bassetts: the uuid has changed when you moved sda4 to sda6 basically but you probably still use the old uuid in fstab which odesn't exist
<bluebanana> 05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc R480 [Radeon X850XT Platinum (PCIE)]  <-- is this what you want, wols, rbs-tito ?
<owner> erUSUL:  Package `xserver-xor' is not installed and no info is available.Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents./usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xserver-xor is not installed.
<wols_> bluebanana: use the fglrx driver instead of the ati one
<Bassetts> wols_ so just delete it, or can i find the uuid of the new partition
<wols_> !ati | bluebanana
<ubotu> bluebanana: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<livingdaylight> wols_, is what Sh3r1ff suggests a good idea? copying the acx firmware from 2.6.20-15 generic to 2.6.20-16 low latency?
<rbs-tito> There we go, you have a radeon x850xt
<maaike> I can't connect my camera anymore to my laptop, when I connect it via USB I get an  'import photos' screen which says that it is loading some libraries. After a while I get an error message: 'Could not query device kernel'. Who knows what is going wrong? It used to work perfectly
<wols_> Bassetts: ubotu just wrote how to find uuids
<Bassetts> ahh, thanks, missed that
<wols_> livingdaylight: yes
<wols_> livingdaylight: the firmware stuff for the low latency must lookk full the same like the one for the generic one
<livingdaylight> Sh3r1ff, would that be the first acx folder i see in 2.6.20-15 generic?
<wols_> each directory look the same
<wols_> livingdaylight: no. ALL folders
<wols_> livingdaylight: man cp. cp -R basically
<erUSUL> owner: i was under the mpresion that you have already runned the command (Sh3r1ff told you to do so) and i just was pointing out that if you have done so you can recover your last xorg.conf becouse there is a backup copy in /etc/X11/
<bluebanana> wols_, you could have just said "system/admin/restricted drivers" . 8-)
<livingdaylight> wols_, what does the whole command look like? :/
<bluebanana> wolki, ok. i've enabled the driver
<wols_> bluebanana: I nevre installed ubuntu and never owned an ati
<bluebanana> wols_, it's asking me to restart the computer
<bluebanana> wols_, what do you run?
<owner> Beryl is working again now. I went into desktop effects and was able to click the enable button twice and it has come back.
<wols_> bluebanana: debian and windows
<Danker> How should I force package install with apt?
<bluebanana> wols_, welcome here!
<Sh3r1ff> livingdaylight: cp -R /lib/firmware/2.6.20-15-generic/ /lib/firmware/2.6.20-16-lowlatency
<bluebanana> nice to have you here.
<wols_> Danker: you should not. it most probably hoses your packagemanagement. tell us the exact problem
<bluebanana> i'll restart now.
<bluebanana> please stand by.
<owner> Though, screen resolution is still 1024
<liquiddoom> Ugh
<Danker> wols_: Packages version dismatch
<wols_> owner: xorg.log?
<livingdaylight> Sh3r1ff, but i think it is only the first one that is missing in the lowlatency folder
<maaike> anyone???  I can't connect my camera anymore to my laptop, when I connect it via USB I get an  'import photos' screen which says that it is loading some libraries. After a while I get an error message: 'Could not query device kernel'. Who knows what is going wrong? It used to work perfectly
<Danker> wols_: But it should still work
<wols_> Danker: FULL pastebin
<Danker> libquicktimehv: Depends: libfaac0 (>= 1.24+cvs20060416) but 1.24clean-0ubuntu4 is to be installed
<Danker> Depends: libfaad2-0 (>= 2.0.0+cvs20060416) but 2.0.0+cvs20040908+mp4v2+bmp-0ubuntu3 is to be installed
<owner> wols_:  where do I find that?
<wols_> not here!
<liquiddoom> Trying to boot the ubuntu sever ISO, I get "Cannot boot from CD. Please use CD2 or do a BIOS update."
<wols_> owner: /var/log
<Sh3r1ff> livingdaylight: when you copy everything, ubuntustudio can access all the firmware you could in 2.6.20-15
<Danker> wols_: they are the same, almost
<wols_> liquiddoom: do what it says
<wols_> Danker: no they are not
<zero-9376> does anyone know how i can workout what my soundcard is capable of with degards to recording without using plughw
<Danker> wols_: Why?
<erUSUL> Sh3r1ff: livingdaylight: cp -R /lib/firmware/2.6.20-15-generic/ /lib/firmware/2.6.20-16-lowlatency o_O!!! that will no work! modules compiled for one kernel does not work in other kernel (different config options)
<livingdaylight> Sh3r1ff, now i got the whole 2.6.20-15 generic folder in 2.6.20-16 lowlatency folder
<liquiddoom> <wols_>: This machine might be in need of a BIOS update or such indeed... the one time I got it to run I got ata errors
<wols_> Danker: cause in the future you won't be able to install _anything_ anymore if you force it now
<Bassetts> wols_ seems to be working now, thanks, just found out that my .tar.bz2 backup is corrupt, i just hope its not config files
<wols_> Danker: apt will ocmplain every single time
<livingdaylight> erUSUL, argh... i'm just a grasshopper...
<Danker> wols_: dont care
<wols_> erUSUL: those are not modules
<Danker> I need that program now
<livingdaylight> wols_, so i am ok?
<wols_> Danker: you won't give me the info I need, I won't help you. simple as that. goodbye
<erUSUL> wols_: ops!!! you are right sorry
<livingdaylight> wols_,  how can i show you how 2.6.20-16 lowlatency looks like now?
<wols_> livingdaylight: should, yes. modprobe -r acx; modprobe acx
<Sh3r1ff> erUSUL: the modules he build in ubuntustudio still must be able to access the firmware
* livingdaylight is just a grasshopper :s
<wols_> livingdaylight: ls -lR /lib/firmware/
<wols_> livingdaylight: even greasshoppers need to learn and think for themselves and try for themselves
<maaike> pleahease!!! Someone??? I want to put my pictures on my laptop!!!!
<maaike>  I can't connect my camera anymore to my laptop, when I connect it via USB I get an  'import photos' screen which says that it is loading some libraries. After a while I get an error message: 'Could not query device kernel'. Who knows what is going wrong? It used to work perfectly
<wols_> livingdaylight: you can make a bug report to ubuntustudio and tel them to fix their fimrware stuff :)
<brad016> how do you install limewire?
<livingdaylight> wols_, yes, sensei... but this is way out of my depth-stuff
<wols_> maaike: what changed since it worked?
<jenda> How can one create a .zip archive that is split up into several 1 MiB files?
<Sh3r1ff> brad016: it is a windows programe, use wine
<brad016> no there is a linux version
<brad016> they make
<maaike> wols_: I only installed updates, nothing else
<brad016> you think it would work in wine
<theunixgeek> if i do "sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop" will it be in another session that i can choose when I log int?
<brad016> ???
<bionoid> jenda: zipsplit
<wols_> livingdaylight: I already told you before how to show how /lib/firmware/ looks with the ls -lR command. and you pasted the output. don't just do what I tell you by rote. think for yourself and try to find out why I ask you to do all this stuff
<maaike> wols_: but it is searching for lib/libgphoto2 and the library is called lib/libgphoto2-2
<brad016> all you need is love
<brad016> love
<brad016> love is all you need
<livingdaylight> wols_, sorry... i am trying honestly
<erUSUL> !limewire | brad016
<ubotu> brad016: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<Sh3r1ff> livingdaylight: did you copy the firmware?
<theunixgeek> If I do  "sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop" will it be in a different session that i can choose when i log in?
<erUSUL> !frostwire | brad016
<ubotu> brad016: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<brad016> thank you
<erUSUL> theunixgeek: do not think so
<livingdaylight> wols_, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26393/
<wols_> maaike: what is the error that leads you to believe that? also isn't this a ubuntu package? in which case dependencies like that should "just ework"
<bluebanana> wols_ cube now starts up. but when i tried to exit, it hanged.
<livingdaylight> Sh3r1ff, i hope so... that is what we're double checking now http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26393/
<wols_> livingdaylight: look at the messages log from earlier. see the firmware error?
<bluebanana> Cntr+alt+backspace did not even work (in cube) to leave.
<theunixgeek> If I do  "sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop" will it be in a different session that i can choose when i log in?
<bluebanana> so i couldn't see the terminal prinout
<Sh3r1ff> livingdaylight: if you copied the firmware it should work now
<wols_> bluebanana: cltr+alt+f2. log in. sudo ps aux |grep cube. kill -9 <pid>
<theunixgeek> does anyone here know?
<livingdaylight> wols_, sorry, i didn't .... and with everything i've had to pastebin i don't have the old log
<livingdaylight> Sh3r1ff, how do i test that now... see with ifconfig or iwconfig?
<Sh3r1ff> livingdaylight: iwconfig should give you a wlan0
<Bassetts> what would i use to mount a usb hdd with fat32
<livingdaylight> Sh3r1ff, yes, just checked still doesn't
<theunixgeek> If you know , please answer
<wols_> livingdaylight: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26385/
<Sh3r1ff> livingdaylight: pastebin /etc/network/interfaces
<bluebanana> wols_,  i can't copy and paste that command you gave. i have to type it in manually!
<wols_> Sh3r1ff: it won't work. there is no acx/default dir
<ksivaji> theunixgeek u get diff desktop right
<theunixgeek> ksivaji: would I still keep the original ubuntu desktop?
<maaike> wols_: what error do you mean? When I get the 'Import photos' screen, it says that it is loading from that library...
<wols_> bluebanana: yes
<Dimensions> Hiya ... where can i find  password file for my system ?
<ksivaji> that is upto u
<wols_> Dimensions: what for?
<ksivaji> theunixgeek   that is upto u
<theunixgeek> ksivaji: by default?
<wols_> Dimensions: there are several files, depending what you want to do
<wols_> all in /etc/tho
<Dimensions> wols_: i lost password to my second user name i had to make another user to login into machine ...
<maaike> wols_: I got it working! thanks anyway
<wols_> livingdaylight: seen the firmware error again?
<erUSUL> Dimensions: /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow
<livingdaylight> Sh3r1ff, strange it is in /etc/network/interfaces http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26396/ but i don't see it in konsole if i do iwconfig
<ksivaji> theunixgeek i cant get u
<livingdaylight> wols_, just looking....
<wols_> Dimensions: Dimensions su passwd <lost user>
<erUSUL> Dimensions: sudo passwd <username> let you change the password
<Sh3r1ff> livingdaylight: the copy went wrong, do rm -r /Lib/firmware/2.6.20-16-lowlatency/2.6.20-15-generic/, then cp -R /lib/firmware/2.6.20-15-generic /lib/firmware/2.6.20-16-lowlatency/; after that you can add the wlan interface in /etc/network/interfaces and it should work
<wols_> erUSUL: no one is suppoed to edit those by hand. especially not /etc/shadow since that wouldn't really work with salt and all
<RainCT> Hi
<wols_> dhgwill: the wlan0 interfaces is already in there. the kernel won't create that interface until he reloads acx
<livingdaylight> Sh3r1ff, rm: cannot remove `/Lib/firmware/2.6.20-16-lowlatency/2.6.20-15-generic': No such file or directory
<RainCT> How can I configure Ubuntu to use Geany for everything, instead of gedit?
<Sh3r1ff> livingdaylight: lib in lower case ;)
<Sh3r1ff> livingdaylight: then cp -R /lib/firmware/2.6.20-15-generic/* /lib/firmware/2.6.20-16-lowlatency/
<erUSUL> wols_: true but Dimensions aked for the files not how to recover a lost password... wrong questions lead to wrong answers
<livingdaylight> wols_, i looked again... i don't know where to look but the error doesn' tjump out at me.. if i spent time diliegently looking at each line maybe... but there are so many i'd need to know where to look already to find it quicker
<Dimensions> thanks guys ...
<wols_> livingdaylight: hint: doe a search for "acx" then you find it easily
<livingdaylight> Sh3r1ff, sorry, just to be sure... after i have done the first part, i.e. rm lib/firmware/etc  i do what?
<livingdaylight> Sh3r1ff, cp again?
<Sh3r1ff> livingdaylight: then cp -R /lib/firmware/2.6.20-15-generic/* /lib/firmware/2.6.20-16-lowlatency/
<livingdaylight> Sh3r1ff, and then copy wlan0 to /etc/network/interfaces
<Sh3r1ff> livingdaylight: pastebin ls -lR /lib/firmware
<jakeass> Can anyone explaion something to me?
<Sh3r1ff> !ask | jakeass
<ubotu> jakeass: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jakeass> l,
<jakeass> ok
<Mod_Man> well something is a english word
<jakeass> ive switched from windows xp pro
<jakeass> to ubuntu
<jakeass> ive learnt how to install programs via terminals etc..
<jakeass> but my cd drive isnt working
<livingdaylight> Sh3r1ff, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26400/
<jakeass> wont open, wont read, wont write
<jakeass> Anyone know the fix?
<Sh3r1ff> livingdaylight: it should work now
<Mod_Man> were you in your case at all
<jakeass> In my case?
<jakeass> did i go inside my comp?
<Mod_Man> Yes
<theunixgeek> hi. i did sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop and i didnt like it too much. however, now as i log in, instead of doing a little drum sound when the login screen appears, it makes a different sound, and i'd like the original splash screen and startup sound back. how do i do that?
<jakeass> No
<jakeass> Not atall
<livingdaylight> Sh3r1ff, did your command copy wlan0 to /etc/network/interfaces?
<Mod_Man> ok then im out of ideas
<jakeass> :S
<jakeass> anyone else?
<wols_> jakeass: when you boot your system, before ubuntu is loaded, will it open when you press the button?
<jakeass> Yeah it does
<Sh3r1ff> livingdaylight: i thought wlan0 was already in your interfaces?
<jakeass> Works fine then
<jakeass> just once its loaded
<wols_> livingdaylight: /etc/network/interfaces already has a wlan0 there
<livingdaylight> Sh3r1ff, yes, sorry, so the other way around?
<theunixgeek> How do I get the original system sounds back?
<livingdaylight> wols_, yes, but wlan0 was missing somewhere Sh3r1ff was talking of copying it to somwhere
<wols_> livingdaylight: rmmod acx, modprobe acx
<Sh3r1ff> livingdaylight: it just copied the firmware, if you didn't edit interfaces it is still there
<wols_> then dmesg |grep acx and checkj if firmware is found
<theunixgeek> Somebody, please help :(
<wols_> Sh3r1ff: interfaces  is alright as ubunut set it up. all we need is a working driver
<livingdaylight> wols_, rmmod acx, modprobe acx -ERROR: Module acx, does not exist in /proc/modules
<livingdaylight> ERROR: Module modprobe does not exist in /proc/modules
<jakeass> I take it nobody has a fix for me?
<Mod_Man> jake you might try and unmout it and remount it
<jakeass> Ok
<jakeass> nope
<jakeass> unable to mount media
<Sh3r1ff> livingdaylight, did you build the module in your ubuntustudio?
<Mod_Man> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Optical_Drives
<theunixgeek> please help :(
<theunixgeek> How do I get the original system sounds back?
<Mod_Man> jake try and reboot some times its a little wonky for me as well
<theunixgeek> i have ubuntu studio sounds now - i want the originals :(
<lix> Hi. I would like to by a cellphone, that I can syncronise with my ubuntu computer. any suggestions? (openmoko/neo1073 is not yet out)
<jakeass> Ive tried loads seriously
<wols_> livingdaylight: TWO commands
<livingdaylight> Sh3r1ff, i didn't do anything except add ubuntustudio to my sources list
<jakeass> Like 14times now
<theunixgeek> lix: get one with bluetooth
<wols_> jakeass: dmesg |grep CD
<Mod_Man> try sudo umount /media/cdrom0/
<theunixgeek> lix: if your pc has bluetooth capabilities
<theunixgeek> How do I get the original system sounds back?
<Mod_Man> sudo mount /media/cdrom0/ -o unhide
<lix> theunixgeek: sure but. address book formats? calendar? etc
<Sh3r1ff> livingdaylight: apt-get install acx100-source
<wols_> Sh3r1ff: he has the module alreadly
<theunixgeek> lix: i dont  know ive never played with bluetooth ;) sorry
<lix> theunixgeek: isn't there a list of "ubuntu compatible" cellphones
<jakeass> mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only
<jakeass> mount: /dev/hdc already mounted or /media/cdrom0 busy
<jakeass> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hdc is already mounted on /media/cdrom0
<theunixgeek> lix: i'm sorry - i can't help you :(
<chuen> Hi. Dumb question about my printer's location:
<theunixgeek> lix: you can google that, though
<jakeass> I dont think mine can be fixed
<lix> theunixgeek: tnx anyways
<theunixgeek> lix: welcome
<chuen> I have a script with the error: /usr/bin/lpr: Error - no default destination available.
<jakeass> I think i wasnt made for linux i guess :S
<lix> theunixgeek: I boycott google. I'll take yahoo ;)
<livingdaylight> Sh3r1ff, couldn't find package
<Mod_Man> jake put a disk in durring a reboot
<theunixgeek> wats wrong w/ google?
<jakeass> ive done that aswell
<Mod_Man> and see if it will mount it with a disk in the drive
<jakeass> doesnt work
<jakeass> thats what i last tried
<wols_> livingdaylight: find /lib/modules/`uname -r`|grep acx
<chuen> Is that the default location for the printer - or could it be somewhere else?
<Rendszergazda> hi
<Sh3r1ff> livingdaylight: sorry, that's a debian package
<wols_> livingdaylight: sudo modprobe -r acx; sudo modprobe acx
<jakeass> anyone else have any possible solutions for getting my CD drive to work!?
<wols_> !printing | chuen
<ubotu> chuen: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<wols_> jakeass: I asked you something
<jakeass> What was it?
<theunixgeek> lix: are you still there?
<chuen> wols_: thx
<Bassetts> my laptop just went into a black screen when I was in recovery mode restoring a .bz2, what can  ido?
<Bassetts> is it a screensaver or not?
<Endlessguitar> hello
<jakeass> What was the question Wols!?
<wols_> jakeass: also: some progem has a file open on /media/cdrom0 and prevents you from accing your CD
<xenon-tm>   ? :)
<theunixgeek> How do I get the original system sounds back?
<Endlessguitar> hello
<wols_> jakeass: scroll up
<theunixgeek> !ru|xenon-tm
<ubotu> xenon-tm:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<jakeass> ok
<lix> theunixgeek: sure
<Endlessguitar> know some1 how I install my wireless network?
<Endlessguitar> Or configure
<theunixgeek> lix: do you live in Zurich?
<wols_> Endlessguitar: ask your real question
<Sh3r1ff> !wifi | Endlessguitar
<ubotu> Endlessguitar: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lix> theunixgeek: yup
<xenon-tm> Oh)
<Endlessguitar> ok
<wols_> livingdaylight: well?
<theunixgeek> lix: cool - ive  always wondered wat switzerland was like
<theunixgeek> snowy? ;)
<jakeass> Wols i ran that thing
<jakeass> this is the output
<nIRV_> hi, quick question, has anyone running gutsy noticed that password dialog is skipped when resuming from suspend mode?
<jakeass> [   39.323072]  hdc: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-R1102, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
<jakeass> [   39.724167]  hdc: ATAPI 32X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, DMA
<jakeass> [   39.724179]  Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
<livingdaylight> wols_, i'm punch-drunk...
<Sh3r1ff> !paste | jakeass
<ubotu> jakeass: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<theunixgeek> How do I get the original system sounds back?
<livingdaylight> wolki, i'm wobbling here... so, it is iwconfig again to see whether wlan0 is there now?
<sahil__> Hey, i used ntfs-3g to mount my NTFS Windows partitions an dmake them accessible in Ubuntu to read and write, now what i did was copy all the data from those to my ubuntu partition and i now want to disable mounting those partitions so that it decreases my start-up time. Anyone know how i would go about doing this?
<jakeass> Ok
<Sh3r1ff> theunixgeek: system, preferences, sound?
<VeritechFighter> hello every1!
<jakeass> Anyways Wols, you see that?
<jakeass> what now?
<wols_> jakeass: ok. you have a CDrom. as I told you: some file is oopen on it it seems or you have inserted a badly burnt CD which confuses ubuntu
<livingdaylight> wols_,  | Sh3r1ff   iwconfig  gives me wlan0 now!!!
<wols_> livingdaylight: I know
<jakeass> ive tried more than one CD
<jakeass> 2 officials and 2 copies
<livingdaylight> wols_, lol, but i didn't !
<Sh3r1ff> livingdaylight: so now it should work
<livingdaylight> lets see
<jakeass> Anyother fixes Wols?
<jakeass> or should i go back to windows where its supported? im not sure? im new :S
<wols_> jakeass: it is supported, trust me there
<theunixgeek> Sh3r1ff: i cant get the original ones, though
<Mod_Man> try this one jak sudo umount /media/cdrom0/ -l
<Sh3r1ff> jakeass: going back to winblows is never an option ;)
<jakeass> ok
<VeritechFighter> I'm running  a 64-bit ubuntu live cd, does that min, I can install 64-bit ubuntu?
<Sh3r1ff> theunixgeek: you should be able to change the system sounds there
<jakeass> i am on 64bit ubuntu btw if that helps
<jakeass> i got a 4600amd dual core
<theunixgeek> Sh3r1ff:  i did sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop and i didnt like it too much. however, now as i log in, instead of doing a little drum sound when the login screen appears, it makes a different sound, and i'd like the original splash screen and startup sound back. how do i do that?
<VeritechFighter> is 64-bit better than 32-bit?
<_Ahti> VeritechFigther: Depends
<jakeass> Tried to force unmount
<jakeass> didnt work :s
<Mod_Man> ok...
<jakeass> I recon im the one in 10000 it doesnt support lol
<_Ahti> VeritechFigther: With software, 32-bit is usually better... Considering its mor "compatible"
<Sh3r1ff> theunixgeek: dpkg --purge ubuntustudio-desktop
<Mod_Man> right click the icon for the drive and see if there is a eject button
<kml_> hi every body
<jakeass> Modman, ive tried that
<Mod_Man> i really should boot to ubuntu
<jakeass> doesnt do anything
<Mod_Man> get a paper clip
<theunixgeek> Sh3r1ff: what does that do?
<Sh3r1ff> livingdaylight: what 's the status?
<jakeass> Dude, the drive works fine, its just when ubuntu has loaded as the OS
<VeritechFighter> _Ahti: but I won't get an optimum performance ryt?
<jakeass> When in bios etc, the drive works and boots fine :d
<Sh3r1ff> theunixgeek: completely removes ubuntustudio-desktop
<wols_> Sh3r1ff: that is a meta package
<kml_> i need to work on a distant machine, how can i do
<kml_> it is a windows one
<Mod_Man> hummm let me reboot
<Sh3r1ff> wols_: hmmm
<keck0f> i installed xubuntu-desktop, "which X" does not find a Program/Link "X", what Package do i need to install to create file/Link "X"?
<jakeass> Wols, do you know any other possible solutions?
<Bassetts> how effective is bzip2recover?
<wols_> keck0f: none. updatedb&. and use anacron
<wols_> jakeass: lsof /media/cdrom0
<kwajstabo> i am using xchat - can i join a custom irc serber, not listed on irc->connect list, how?
<wols_> jakeass: lsof /media/cdrom0/*
<theunixgeek> Sh3r1ff: doesnt seem to have done much :(
<wols_> kwajstabo: yes. add a server
<jakeass> wol man
<jakeass> i got status error
<jakeass> no such file or directory
<kml_> is it possible to run applications of a distant windows machine on ubuntu, which software can do that??
<jakeass> I guess my machine was made for windows then :S
<erUSUL> !info rdesktop
<ubotu> rdesktop: RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.0-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 119 kB, installed size 444 kB
<Sh3r1ff> theunixgeek: system, preferences, gnome control center, login window
<erUSUL> !info rdesktop | kml_
<ubotu> kml_: please see above
<keck0f> wols_: i have run "updatedb ; anacron", is this the right way?
<kml_> ubotu, erUSUL, does that work for vista?
<theunixgeek> Sh3r1ff: i dont see "gnome control center"
<ziroday> kml_: ubotu is a bot
<jakeass>  im gona prepare to switch back to windows, thanks alot guys
<wols_> betho_: no. run updatedb then it should work for now. use anacron instead of cron to make it (and other cron scripts) work in the future
<jakeass> Although we didnt wfix it, uve been god help :d
<conrad_> wols_, i dunno what happend there
<Sh3r1ff> theunixgeek: edit the menus, right click an applications and select edit menus, you can add it to the menu then
<wols_> kml_: should work yes. if it doesn't you can still use vnc
<theunixgeek> ok
<conrad_> its not lettingme log in as livingdaylight
<wols_> conrad_: hapened where?
<Sh3r1ff> conrad_: does your acx work now?
<wols_> and your are still here as livingdaylight. takes time to time out
<conrad_> wols_, well i wanted to say thanks but the screen went blank
<wols_> that's bad. very bad
<conrad_> so i reconnectedto xchat and now i can't get livingdaylight back
<frinux> hi all
<kml_> thanks guys ;)
<frinux>  I'm trying to install postfix on an Ubuntu 6.10, by following this totorial : http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/
<frinux> the problem is that I cannot detect any postfix listening, allthough it is well running
<root___> I copied a bunch of console-font files into /usr/share/X11/fonts/misc and now X won't start
<wols_> you cannot sinec livingdaylight is still here. just look. times a few minutes to time out. register your nick then you can ghost the nick. /msg nickserv help
<frinux> a netstat -tnp tells me : http://pastebin.ca/578681
<wols_> !postfix
<conrad_> Sh3r1ff | wols_  well, i am soooo grateful to the both of you... it would have been impossible otherwise and yes, now i have wireless connection again... so i can ditch the long cable
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<frinux> and a try to connect via telnet tells me : Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<wols_> frinux: sudo netstat -anp |grep 25
<jakeass> This is well annoying me :s
<wols_> frinux: also check your syslog
<jakeass> I actually dont get what the problem is :s
<conrad_> livingdaylight, hey... you!!! give me my id back!
<xjkx> whats the password to cupsd when adding a new printer
<wols_> conrad_: talking to yourself is a sign of insanity
<conrad_> wolki, :/
<Sh3r1ff> wols_: insanity isn't bad ;)
<jakeass> Can anyone really really smart help me fix this drive?
<Raeth> Is there a way to have X reset its font configuration?
<conrad_> wols_, how come it has livingdaylight... i logged out of xchat and loggged back in
<frinux> jakeass, syslog just tells that postfix is well started
<wols_> jakeass: mount. paste the ouput in a pastebin
<wols_> conrad_: freenode didn't noice you logging out
<xjkx> ubuntu has not root, how can i add a new printer, cups asks for a user and password
<ModMan> jake
<grasshopper> wols_, ok... bizarre... but seriously thank you....
<wols_> xjkx: how are you using cupds?
<wols_> cupsd
<durab> hi if I get a usb wireless dongle, is it easy enough to configure in ubuntu?
<xjkx> yes
<erUSUL> !wifi | durab
<ubotu> durab: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Sh3r1ff> grasshopper: killall xchat or reboot
<xjkx> it asks for password and always asked in all versions i used
<wols_> grasshopper: 12:10  * livingdaylight is just a grasshopper :s     your fault if you have that nick
<wols_> xjkx: I asked you something
<durab> thanks
<jakeass> Its just says there is no media to mounjt
<jakeass> mount*
<durab> also a bit out there, can anyone compare the wireless usb dongle performance to a powerbook
<grasshopper> Sh3r1ff, ok... maybe with allthat messing about a reboot is in order anyways
<wols_> jakeass: when you only run "mount"?
<ModMan> use that sudo mount command i sent u and send the out put
<durab> with regards to signal strength
<wols_> durab: no. you are OT
<Sh3r1ff> grasshopper: wouldn't harm ;)
<kml_> do i need to install any thing in the server machine??
<xjkx> cupsys    5225  0.0  0.4   4748  2000 ?        Ss   Jun19   0:17 cupsd
<grasshopper> ok :D
<wols_> !printing | xjkx
<ubotu> xjkx: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<wols_> kml_: anything what?
<jakeass> whats the pasebin again
<jakeass> and ill give you what that gives me
<Sh3r1ff> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wols_> kml_: this is not #windows. we don't do windows support
<jakeass> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26402/
<jakeass> thats what mount gives me
<Raeth> Is there a way to recover my /usr/share/X11/fonts/misc folder?
<jakeass> i dont know if that helps wols
<jakeass> ?
<kml_> wols_, :S
<xjkx> wols_: i've seen that before, none of them fits
<wols_> jakeass: it means your cd is mot mounted. not cat /etc/fstab and paste this
<wols_> xjkx: then do a proper error/problem description if you want help. what are you doing exactly?
<wols_> jakeass: now cat /etc/fstab and paste this
<MrVoid> Is it okay to install a app from source if the package in the repository is old, and can't be removed?  Will it break something to install a newer version from souce?
<alimurat> Anybody has knowledge about "Restricted Devices Manager"?
<jakeass> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26403/
<jakeass> There
<alimurat> Sorry "Restricted Drivers..." I mean
<jakeass> There Wol
<xjkx> wols_: i ran cupsd, openned 127.0.0.1:631, added a printer, and it asks for user and password, on normal linux you put root as user and its password, ubuntu hasnt root password, and even if i try to make user usable, it still doesnt work
<Sh3r1ff> livingdaylight: :)
<jakeass> use sudo xjkx
<Sh3r1ff> xjkx: try your user and pass
<livingdaylight> Sh3r1ff, :P
<livingdaylight> wols_, i feel more like myself again...
<opiex> nmnmn
<jakeass> wols, any luck?
<wols_> xjkx: no gnome?
* Sh3r1ff off to get some food
<jakeass> Wols, did tht post help?
<Joz> haloooowwwwww
<wols_> jakeass: mount /media/cdrom0 gives what error again?
<wols_> jakeass: you also have 2 optical drives but only one is listed in /etc/fstab
<jakeass> :S i get "mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only"
<jakeass> Says no media when i try it after using that tho
<wols_> put the CDRom in the cd writer btw
<wols_> that is hdc for you
<livingdaylight> Sh3r1ff, so, the fact acx was not in both 2.6.20-15generic and 2.6.20-16-lowlatency... is that like an error? coz it was alot of work fixing it...i'd hate to think that is gonna be a common experience for people coming into Ubuntustudio... is so, it should come with a healthwarning
<jakeass> i have
<wols_> "sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdd /media/cdrom0"
<jakeass> So, Wol, are we any closer?, ok
<jakeass> ill try that
<wols_> and put a cd into the dvd first :)
<jakeass> i get "mount: special device /dev/hdd does not exist"
<wols_> wiat a second! there are 2 hdcs!
<jakeass> ?
<wols_> how can that be? what chipset do you have? does the bios recognize 2 opticl drives?
<bullgard4> The file /etc/pam.d/common-password contains the line "password required pam_unix.so nullok obscure min=4 max=8 md5." Does this mean that there are only maximally 8 characters relevant when forming the md5 sum of a password?
<jakeass> it created 2 partitions in setup if that helps
<jakeass> one for filesystem one for swap?
<wols_> is this one of those shitty combo drives?
<jakeass> no
<jakeass> ide hdd
<jakeass> 120gig
<zax1> ubuntu is nt working for me, is it any good, i cant get the bg-nht to run properly
<wols_> jakeass: I meant your optical drive. do you have a cdrw/dvd combo?
<kml_> what do i need to install in the server so that rdesktop can work??
<jakeass> no
<jakeass> just a standard cd/rw
<jakeass> no dvd
<wols_> jakeass: how many optical drives do you have?
<jakeass> 1
<wols_> 12:37 < jakeass> [   39.323072]  hdc: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-R1102, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
<wols_> it says otherwise
<kwajstabo> how can i change the user from root to normal user?
<jakeass> plays dvd's
<jakeass> doesnt write them
<wols_> yes it's a combodrive. cdrw/dvd
<jakeass> ok
<jakeass> now what?
<bastid_raZor> kwajstabo: exit or su - username
<wols_> kwajstabo: you cannot change to root in the first plac so you cannot change back either
<jakeass> now what wols?
<MrVoid> do regular cds work?
<jakeass> no
<jakeass> nothing
<bidossessi> hellos
<bidossessi> short question
<MrVoid> my drive can't read burnt dvds, apparently it's a bug in feisty
<MrVoid> but if you can't read anything, well that is even worse
<bidossessi> is it possible to get full utf-8 support in console (TTY)?
<jakeass> Wol?
<ModMan> i duel boot
<bidossessi> i want to use irssi , but would like utf-8 support in init 3. it works fine under X, tho
<jakeass> Wol, is that it now, im screwed?, or is there a fix?
<keck0f> is it through that /usr/bin/X should be a softlink to /usr/bin/Xorg ?
<keck0f> is it thrue that /usr/bin/X should be a softlink to /usr/bin/Xorg ?
<keck0f> is it true that /usr/bin/X should be a softlink to /usr/bin/Xorg ? Sorry, i misstyped
<graveson1> i am trying to copy files from numerous cd's and i am getting this error : "cp: reading `The 4400 - 101.avi': Input/output error"
<jakeass> wols? :S:S
<bidossessi> no idea? nobody?
<telmich> graveson1: broken cd / cd-drive?
<Gnea> graveson1: either the cd is bad or the cdrom drive is bad
<keck0f> graveson1: is the CD-session closed?
<telmich> bidossessi: use unicode_start
<keck0f> keck0f: i had errors like this when reading from multisession CDs
<jakeass> woooooooools
<ziroday> how do i foind out what wireless card i have?
<graveson1> keckOf: how would i know that .can i determine that now somehow
<telmich> ziroday: use lspci
<Gnea> ziroday: take it out and look at it
<ziroday> Gnea: internel laptop
<ziroday> telmich: thanks
<Gnea> ziroday: ah, lspci
<wols_> jakeass: have you rebooted since that error with not being able to mount happens?
<MrVoid> I'll ask my question again, expecting the answer 'no', in case anyone happens to know
<jakeass> yeah
<MrVoid> Is it okay to install a app from source if the package in the repository is old, and can't be removed?  Will it break something to install a newer version from souce?
<jakeass> several times
<jakeass> reinstall ubuntu twice
<jakeass> i really want linux, j ust with the drive working
<bidossessi> telmich: not working, sorry
<Gnea> MrVoid: no. probably.
<jogilu> hola
<Gnea> MrVoid: what app?
<MrVoid> Gnea: well to be more specific, libmtp5
<Gnea> MrVoid: what's wrong with ubuntu's?
<MrVoid> Gnea: If i try to apt-get remove it, the sky will fall
<VeritechFighter> !COBOL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cobol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dps> Can anyone tell me why openoffice starts with ROOT priveleges  if it's a user launching it?
<MrVoid> Gnea: It's .1 versions below the update for my Iriver device
<dps> I get Xlib errors and crashs and root home access because of it
<jakeass> im gona go back to windows
<jakeass> thanks tho wols
<jakeass> was well kind to help
<Gnea> MrVoid: hrmmm
<MrVoid> Gnea: The newer ones work, even though it's tied to other programs like amarok, I doubt it will cause issues with a manual update
<_Ahti> dps: When you start OpenOffice, does it prompt you with a root passwd?
<dps> No
<dps> just starts
<_Ahti> dps: hmm,
<MI> OLA
<jakeass> i o u Wol
<jakeass> ANyways
<jakeass> see you later guys
<_Ahti> dps: Have you checked alacarte?
<_Ahti> dps: a.k.a. Menu editor, and see what command it uses to run the program?
<Ivan\> ver 62.212.121.171
<dps> _Ahti:  If i run from console soffice does the same thing
<_Ahti> dps: Hm, weird, its not what i thought... I'm sorry, but its a bit more complicated than i thought, i can't help you...
<Gnea> MrVoid: file a bug
<Gnea> !bug
<theunixgeek> how do i set the sound for the login screen?
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<MrVoid> Gnea: Not a bad idea
<Gnea> MrVoid: in the meantime, you might be able to get away with installing it from source *IF* you can make a dummy-package for it
<zilano> Hi, how to intall the ubuntu 7.04 64bits in innotek VirtualBox?
<zilano> "Your CPU does not support long mode. Use a 32bit distribution."
<theunixgeek> how do i set the sound for the login screen?
<Gnea> if we knew, maybe we'd answer
<Gnea> !repeat | theunixgeek
<ubotu> theunixgeek: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ziroday> theunixgeek: System > Pref > Sounds
<theunixgeek> ziroday: thanks
<ziroday> theunixgeek: np :0
<ziroday> *:)
<theunixgeek> Gnea: sorry
<Gnea> theunixgeek: no problem :)
<zilano> Hi people, how to intall the ubuntu 7.04 64bits in innotek VirtualBox?
<theunixgeek> ziroday: that doesn't have any settings for the login screen - just login ;)
<ziroday> zilano: you just came from #linux were u pissed everyone off and now ur pissing us of by repeating, dont
<o5iri5_> anybody from south africa ?
<RAOF> zilano: Does VirtualBox actually emulate a 64bit processor?
<Gnea> zilano: your error states that you don't have a 64bit proc, so emulate a 64bit proc.
<zilano> RAOF, good question I do not know
<ziroday> theunixgeek: in Sounds > Sounds > Log in
<ziroday> change that sound to what u want
<pjotter> hi everyone. Jsut a quick question: When someone accidentily removes the bottom panel. Is there a way to get it back?
<Gnea> zilano: read this: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/End-user_documentation
<jrib> pjotter: right click on the top panel -> new panel
<Gnea> A supported host operating system. Presently, we support 32-bit Windows (primarily XP) and many Linux distributions. Support for Mac OS X and 64-bit operating systems is currently in the works.
<zilano> Gnea, the cpu in host machine is intel e6300 64bits
<Gnea> zilano: it won't work, it's not supported. bug the virtualbox people
<pjotter> And the trash bin and the "desktop-link"?
<zilano> hmm
<RAOF> zilano: The host cpu doesn't matter.
<zilano> vmware is the solution for me?
<Gnea> zilano: go for it
<zilano> all right
<zilano> thank you
<jakeass> i know what the problem is
<Gnea> ziroday: rofl, #linux didn't know the answer
<jakeass> I know!
<jakeass> i know!
<jakeass> i need to uninstall grub
<jakeass> HOW!
<theunixgeek> ziroday: that's the sound when i log in - not the login screen
<ziroday> Gnea: know hes was being an ass and insulting
<Mod_Man> could grub cause that problem?
<ziroday> Gnea: so noone helped him
<theunixgeek> jakeass: install another os that overwrites grub - that's all i can offer
<orbin> pjotter: they're both applets.  right-click > add to panel
<ziroday> theunixgeek: which login screen do u use?
<Gnea> ziroday:  oh well
<jrib> pjotter: right click on your new panel -> add to panel
<theunixgeek> ziroday: the default
<liquiddoom> Hmm
<theunixgeek> ziroday: i like the default :)
<ziroday> theunixgeek: the only sound at startup is that sound
<theunixgeek> i have feisty
<Sh3r1ff> livingdaylight: that's because of the directory structure in your firmware dir, you'll have to do it with every kernel update
<Gnea> jakeass: what's wrong with grub?
<theunixgeek> ziroday: all i get is a beep, not the little drums anymore
<pjotter> jrib: Where can I find them? They're not on my Desktop
<liquiddoom> Does anyone know of a website that will do traceroutes and give *approximate* locations of servers? I saw it once, but forgot the URL, and google does me no good
<orbin> jrib: always wondered what to do if you for some reason deleted both top and bottom .
<ziroday> theunixgeek: oh, for that turn of the system beep
<Gnea> liquiddoom: level3 has a pretty good one
<jrib> pjotter: when you right click on the panel and click "add to panel" a window pops up
<theunixgeek> ziroday, then will it do the little drum sound?
<ziroday> liquiddoom: gimme a min
<ziroday> theunixgeek: dont think so, it will get rid of all sound at start
<liquiddoom> I'll look at level3's site.
<livingdaylight> Sh3r1ff, geezus... i rather hope not
<pjotter> Ooow.ok.. sorry.. You're right! I see now
<pjotter> thanks a lot
<Gnea> liquiddoom: http://www.level3.com/LookingGlass/
<theunixgeek> ziroday: oh. do you have any idea how to get the little drum sound?
<livingdaylight> Sh3r1ff, or i have to find a different wireless card that is compatible with Ubuntustudio?
<liquiddoom> Gnea: Alright, thanks!
<pjotter> My father just deleted his bottom panel and is in a bit of panic right now :)
<ziroday> liquiddoom: here http://www.geobytes.com/IpLocator.htm
<MentoreX> !german
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<theunixgeek> pjotter, right-click  the top panel and select New Pannel
<Sh3r1ff> livingdaylight: it works fine, you just have to copy your firmware when there is a kernel update
<liquiddoom> I think the iplocator one was what I was originally looking at. Thanks to both of you!
<ziroday> theunixgeek: in Sound > Sound > Log In theres a drop down menu select something like log im
<ziroday> *login
<ziroday> liquiddoom: np
<livingdaylight> Sh3r1ff, well, i don't remember what we did today at all ... and the thought of having to do ALL that everytime...
<Mod_Man> i love beryl
<theunixgeek> pjotter, then right-click the new one and add "show desktop",  "Window List", "Trash", and "workspace switcher"
<Sh3r1ff> livingdaylight: that what's cp did ;)
<Sh3r1ff> livingdaylight: and normally that's all you have to do
<livingdaylight> Sh3r1ff, but it is not just cp... allot of commands involved
<theunixgeek> ziroday, ok.
<blinx> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/1583/ http://files.builtin.de/master.cf http://files.builtin.de/main.cf <- what is wrong with my postfix?
<Sh3r1ff> livingdaylight: the other was to determine the problem, the cp should work fine
<Gnea> ziroday: no offence, but geobytes sucks :)
<livingdaylight> Sh3r1ff, bascically making the two foldres the same by copying acx from generic to lowlatency?
<blinx> it is not possible to send mails via smtp but imap works
<ziroday> Gnea: yeah but it does what i need so i live it out for that :)
<blinx> I used the howto: http://www.howtoforge.com/virtual_postfix_mysql_quota_courier_p
<Sh3r1ff> blinx: imap is receive, smtp is send
<blinx> I used the howto: http://www.howtoforge.com/virtual_postfix_mysql_quota_courier
<Gnea> ziroday: fair enough :)
<blinx> Sh3r1ff: I know
<blinx> Sh3r1ff: something is wrong with my smtp auth
<blinx> but I followed the howto
<Sh3r1ff> livingdaylight: you have a directory for every kernel in your firmware, so the firmware should be in the dire of the kernel you are using
<Gnea> blinx: try resetting the password?
<livingdaylight> Sh3r1ff, and acx is the firmware? whatever firmware is
<blinx> Gnea: I already tried this
<blinx> IMAP auth has the same pw database as smtp
<Sh3r1ff> livingdaylight: acx is not just hte firmware, but you need it to work
<blinx> but only imap works
<pjotter> jrib: It worked! Thanks a lot!!
<morelli> ciao a tutti
<blinx> what else I can check?
<Sh3r1ff> !it | morelli
<ubotu> morelli: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<blinx> the config files are ok, I think because they are like the ones in the howto
<wolfalfa> hi guys, having a problem setting PPPoE in feisty. My ISP requires a Servicename to be set, and I don't know how to do it
<kane77> hi any chess players here? which is the weakest engine? I tried playing gnuchess on easy level but it's still too tough for me :)
<cafuego> Muahaha! *I* am the weakest engine!!!
<Gerrit> Hi, I'm trying to get knode in my menu. The entry exists (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26399/) but kbuildsycoca says "kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available". What can I do to fix this?
<zero-9377> does anyone know how i can make thunderbird start up on my second virtualdesktop/veiwport, and similarly how i can start gaim minimized
<zero-9377> does anyone know how i can make thunderbird start up on my second virtualdesktop/veiwport, and similarly how i can start gaim minimized
<wols_> !repeat zero-9377
<abhi> hi i want to install phpmyadmin on ubuntu 6.10 server. i did apt-get install phpmyadmin and got all the necessary packages downloaded and installed without any problem. but now when i try to do http://myserverip/phpmyadmin, it doesn't work. i get a 404 not found error. any one knows what is the problem?
<blue|palm> hi there,I would like to migrate over to my new pc, from my current installation. I have already cp'd over my entire /home directory onto the new pc's harddrive, but I am not really sure how to get my emails from my current pc to my new pc. I don't really know how and where evolution stores the downloaded mail, and Id like to restore my account settings and all the dloaded mail onto the new pc. Is this possible and how?
<wols_> !info phpadmin
<GasBrander> Hi all
<ubotu> Package phpadmin does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<wols_> !info phpmyadmin
<ubotu> phpmyadmin: Administrate MySQL over the WWW. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:2.9.1.1-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 3506 kB, installed size 13752 kB
<blue|palm> hi there,I would like to migrate over to my new pc, from my current installation. I have already cp'd over my entire /home directory onto the new pc's harddrive,
<blue|palm> oops, sorry
<wols_> abhi: you did use the .deb, did you?
<abhi> wols i downloaded it using apt from the universe repository
<wols_> blue|palm: look in /var/spool/mail/
<blue|palm> wols_, thanks
<L0cKn> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<abhi> wols i have sucessfully downloaded and installed all packages
<ubotu> ubuntu-restricted-extras: Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.2 (feisty), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Necropsique> hi
<wols_> abhi: dpkg -L phpymadmin |grep index.php
<L0cKn> huhu ubotu :E
<wols_> blue|palm: have you also copyied all the dotfiles in your home?
<blue|palm> wols_, yes, i copied the entire /home directory
<wols_> blue|palm: have you checked your dotfiles?
<abhi> wols_ nothing
<blue|palm> wols_, as soon as the copying process is done (its busy now, theres a lot of data) ill check if the dotfiles copied over, but im copying over with superuser privileges so even hidden files should be copied
<tondar> hey all
<tondar> I have instaleld meld
<tondar> how do I run it
<tondar> ?
<abhi> wols_ i get nothing
<abhi> wols_ why is http://ipaddress/phpmyadmin not working?
<jrib> tondar: applications -> programming -> meld
<wols_> abhi: dpkg -l phpmyadmin
<abhi> wols_ i got it
<wols_> abhi: cause it does not exist
<wols_> abhi: what does it say?
<abhi> wols_ it exists
<icmps> whos ideas was it to run the daily/weekly cron @ > 6am?
<abhi> wols_ it gives me version number
<icmps> idea*
<wols_> abhi: that's not what I asked you. I asked you "waht does it say"
<abhi> wols_ Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpacked/Failed-config/Half-installed
<wols_> icmps: updatedb
<wols_> abhi: not here!
<abhi> wols_ ?
<wols_> or use dpkg -l phpmyadmin | tail -1
<icmps> how is it updatedbs decision?
<tondar> jrib: hey, not there?!!
<jrib> tondar: restart the panel:  killall gnome-panel
<abhi> wols_ ii  phpmyadmin     2.8.2-0.2      set of PHP-scripts to administrate MySQL over the WWW
<icmps> the rest of the world runs cron at like 3am eh?
<wols_> then why is dpkg -L phpmyadmin |grep index.php nt returning anything?
<julian> olaa
<wols_> icmps: it's not
<abhi> wols_ /usr/share/phpmyadmin/index.php
<wols_> aha. better
<abhi> wols_ that's what it returns
<skymonio> hello everybody
<wols_> so link  /usr/share/phpmyadmin/ to /var/www/phpmyadmin
<abhi> wols_ it's already linked
<wols_> icmps: all daily cronjobs run at 6 in the morning btw
<abhi> wols_ i checked out /var/www
<wols_> abhi: what error do you get when using a brwsoer then?
<icmps> and why does updatedb reset my renice priority back to 0
<abhi> wols_ 404 not found
<wols_> ls -al /var/www/
<icmps> wols_: not 6:00am'
<wols_> icmps: how do you renice it? and hhere?
<icmps> like 6:30 6:52 according to the config
<wols_> then look for yourself what runs at exactly 6am
<abhi> wols_ its quite big
<pjotter> what happens when a user deletes all panels in Ubuntu. In that case: how do you make a new panel?
<Roshan> guys, which is the pastebin you suggest for newbies
<wols_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<abhi> wols_ but there exists a link called phpmyadmin which has been linked to the place
<icmps> oops i guess renice only accepts a PID lolz
<icmps> wols_: I know.. but why does it run  so late
<icmps> when it can interfre with useability of the machine
<icmps> especially on a desktop
<icmps> my mouse doesnt respond bc of updatedb
<icmps> It was a poor decision IMO
<icmps> my experience with *BSD has most of the maintenance tasks running @ like 3am .. when people are generally asleep
<abhi> wols_ works
<abhi> wols_ i had to setup the port
<MrVoid> So I typed "export LDFLAGS=/lib:$LDFLAGS" and now I get
<MrVoid> configure:2318: /usr/bin/gcc   /lib: conftest.c  >&5
<MrVoid> gcc: /lib:: No such file or directory
<MrVoid> In my config.log
<jrib> MrVoid: what are you trying to do?
<MrVoid> ./configure
<jrib> can you be more vague?
<MrVoid> It was originally missing something and said I needed to set a Environment Variable
<MrVoid> LDFLAGS
<MrVoid> So I set it to where the libusb was in /lib
<jrib> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MrVoid> I did printenv beforehand and that Variable didn't show anything.
<jrib> MrVoid: what are you trying to ./configure?
<MrVoid> jrib: libmtp 0.1.5
<silvertip257> I need some help with chrooting, busybox, and openssh (all in one)
<jrib> MrVoid: did you do 'sudo apt-get build-dep libmtp5' first?
<scarlett> Hello!
<jrib> scarlett: welcome
<MrVoid> jrib: The version that exists in the repositories is unfortunately too out of date, though I have the necessary g++ libc6, gcc, and build-essentials like all the forum posts suggest when having trouble compiling.  Configure says: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<jrib> MrVoid: are you positive you have build-essential?  What does this return:  apt-cache policy binutils
<scarlett> Can anyone advice on the following: I'm trying to install ubuntu. I wish to run two Operating Systems on my computer, and I wish to have Ubuntu on the 2nd partitioned hard drive. any advice?
<cberlo> Hi folks.  got a quick (hopefully) question about CUPS in Edubuntu Feisty:  anyone how the "Unable to accept connection" bug is coming along?  I'd like to take a bit more active part in getting that fixed becuase it's wreaking havoc on my server.
<MrVoid> jrib: Installed: 2.17.20070103cvs-0ubuntu2.  I've also tried reinstalling them to see if it would fix it.
<wols_> MrVoid: build-essnetial or build-essentials?
<cberlo> scarlett: Install your other OS first on the first partition, then install Ubuntu.
<cberlo> scarlett: Don't forget room for swap.  :)
<jrib> MrVoid: have you installed anything else without using the repositories?
<wols_> Orion: check launchpad
<MrVoid> wols_: build-essential, I didn't see a build-essentials
<no_gatez_fan> scarlett/ what is other o/s
<scarlett> cberlo: Room for swap? what do you mean
<scarlett> no_gatez_fan: Windows XP
<wols_> scarlett: you should use a swap partition
<wols_> definetely install XP first
<no_gatez_fan> yup
<cberlo> scarlett:If you pre-partition, leave room for a swap partition to be made.
<MrVoid> jrib: this is the first, i did a ./configure beforehand and it passed this step, so i figure it must be me setting the variable
<cberlo> scarlett: Basically, just create half your drive for XP, then let Ubuntu do the rest.  It'll work out!
<scarlett> wols_: I'm already running on windows XP. currently i have two partitioned drives
<Dunas> ...even when I don't mean to I wind up in here.
<no_gatez_fan> do you have windoze set up already?
<jrib> MrVoid: yes, don't do that
<no_gatez_fan> ok looks like u do
<yellow_chicken> how to find out ubuntu version from command line?
<CheshireViking> !version | yellow_chicken
<cberlo> scarlett: Is there anything on the second partition?
<ubotu> yellow_chicken: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<MrVoid> jrib: do you have anything set for $LDFLAGS?
<jrib> MrVoid: pastebin the error you do get after doing 'sudo apt-get build-dep libmtp5', starting a new terminal, and then trying to build it again
<jrib> MrVoid: no
<yellow_chicken> CheshireViking: thanks
<scarlett> cberlo: let me tell you what I've done so far. I've restarted my computer, boot from the Ubuntu CD, and attempting to install it already. and i think into step 4, I was told to select where I should install the system
<cberlo> scarlett: So far so good.  What options are you given?
<MrVoid> jrib: There is no errors, it actually installs 8 packages I didn't have, including libusb-dev which is what it wanted before
<Dunas> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<jrib> MrVoid: so now it builds?
<scarlett> cberlo: two options. number one is to erase my first hard drive, which is where my windows xp's connected. Gotta keep that one... the father needs to use it
<cberlo> scarlett: Fair enough.  Option 2 is to use second drive?
<MrVoid> jrib: unfortunately no, still has the same error
<scarlett> cberlo: number two... it says that ubuntu will do the partition for me. But I have no idea with the jargon that was listed thereafter
<jrib> MrVoid: pastebin it
<MrVoid> jrib: the output from ./configure or the config.log?
<qasim> I am using ubuntu feisty but if I hook my camera which is Nikon D70 on usb it does not show the drive on the Desktop to access it
<jrib> MrVoid: both in case one is more helpful than the other :)
<qasim> any idea how can I access the camera?
<scarlett> cberlo: is there a way to "print screen" the options? so I can show you what I mean?
<bobby> has anyone ever managed to build a resonant inducted coupler
<jrib> qasim: does it get listed when you do 'sudo fdisk -l'?
<qasim> jrib: let me try that but if I do lsusb it is mentioned there
<cberlo> scarlett: Not really.  Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<silvertip257> I've built busybox and would like to add openssh to it for a network tool ... I have trouble when I try to chroot to compile openssh
<cberlo> scarlett: and do you have two physical disks, or one disk partitioned?
<scarlett> cberlo: one disk, partitioned
<MrVoid> jrib: Here is config.log: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26412/
<cberlo> scarlett: Okay, and the version of Ubuntu you're using...?
<qasim> jrib: no it does not get listed when I do fdisk -l
<jrib> MrVoid: that seems to show "C compiler cannot create executables"?  Did you start a new terminal to clear out the env vars you set before?
<Dunas> Amazing, I finally get a Linux distro to run with my wireless router and now it won't run WINE.
<wols_> jrib: paste your config.log
<gordonjcp> Dunas: uhm
<scarlett> cberlo: 7.04
<IdleOne> Dunas, wine is in the repos
<MrVoid> jrib: i didn't know it did that, let me try closing all of them and try again
<gordonjcp> Dunas: your wireless router hasn't got a lot to do with which distro you use...
<jrib> qasim: I don't know then
<cberlo> scarlett:  Okay.  Just going by memory, but I seem to recall there's a third option in there...  Are you at the computer now?
<jrib> qasim: the last paragraph here looks helpful: http://osdir.com/ml/multimedia.gphoto.devel/2006-12/msg00054.html
<borowski> I just installed Ubuntu on a friends computer and after Grub loads the screen just goes blank until the login screen...it's missing that little thing with the scrolling orange thing and the big Ubuntu sign.  What's that called so I can google it?
<MrVoid> jrib: oh that did the trick, never knew those variables cleared out.  Do you think it will break something with me update libmtp5 from source since the package already exists on my computer from the repositories?
<Dunas> gordonjcp: All I really know is when I tried Ubuntu it absolutely refused to recognize the card (Realtek 8185), and when it DID, less than a foot from the router, it had a signal strength of 30% and it wasn't sending/receiving.
<wols_> MrVoid: sooner or later it will, yes
<wols_> Dunas: what are you running now?
<silvertip257> I've built busybox and would like to add openssh to it for a network tool ... I have trouble when I try to chroot to compile openssh
<jrib> MrVoid: no, I think you should be ok.  It will get install to /usr/local, so just delete it from there if you have any problems
<borowski> or if someone knows how to fix that... I'd really like for my friends computer to have it so that Ubuntu doesn't scare them :-)
<qasim> jrib: thanks, I'll experiment and in any case either success or failure, I'll let you know :-)...once again thanks for the help, highly appreciated!
<gordonjcp> Dunas: that would be more of a problem with your wireless card than your router
<cberlo> borowski: usplash
<silvertip257> borowski:  i'd just call that ubuntu grub splash screen or something ... try googling that
<jrib> qasim: there are a couple of bugs too that you might want to look at (if for nothing else, you can see how they try to debug): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgphoto2/+bug/110065 https://bugs.launchpad.net/edgy-backports/+bug/91265
<scarlett> cberbo: I am, and yes I'm still on the windows xp side
<Dunas> wols_: I seem to be having better luck with Mepis, at the moment. XChat just auto-connects to #Ubuntu.
<MrVoid> Ok, thanks a lot guys
<silvertip257> borowski:  looks like cberlo knows what it really is called
<gordonjcp> Dunas: that card doesn't appear to be well supported in Linux generally
<borowski> cberlo, usplash.  right.  you don't happen to know of a quick fix?
<gangl> heLLo
<Dunas> gordonjcp: I noticed. Mepis found it instantly, so I'm sticking with that.
<borowski> silvertip257, yup, you don't happen to know a quick fix do ya?
<cberlo> scarlett: Well, I don't want to accidentally pooch your system, so I'm going to have to suggest you learn a bit more about partitioning before you go ahead and install there...
<gordonjcp> Dunas: ralink seem to be about the best
<cberlo> borowski: I'd check the video modes of your PC and see if that's the issue.
<cberlo> borowski: usplash seems to get installed by default, so I'm guessing what's not making it work is an incompatible video mode.  You may be able to set one through your kernel parameters.
<`davo> so I think I've got mpeg and wmv video support installed, but for some reason, I can only hear sound, the videos are black...what is this?
<silvertip257> borowski:  not off the top of my head no, sorry
<Dunas> gordonjcp: The card's integrated with my laptop- I can't change it. Spent about four hours trying to smack Ubuntu into working with it with help from people in here before deciding to try a different distribution of LInux.
<qasim> jrib: I have already implemented that to get rid of the initial bugs. Initially my system was not recognizing the camera but now when I hook it to the usb it gives me the option of importing photos but it is not giving me any way to access the folders that are inside
<silvertip257> borowski:  if there is an onboard video and an expansion card, that will do it too
<borowski> cberlo, ah.... that makes more sense .... 'cause yeah, every other time I installed Ubuntu that splash screen was always there
<cberlo> silvertip257: Hey, good call.  Didn't think of that one.  :)
<cberlo> borowski: When you do the live CD part, does the splash appear?
<keck0f> is it possible to create a user that has all permissions (like a second root-account)? how?
<silvertip257> cberlo / borowski:  just had that happen to me on a PC I bought, no video once I got past isolinux splash on the LIVE CD, so I flipped it to the other vid port & sure enough there was Ubuntu =)
<Frogzoo> keck0f: set uid = 0 in /etc/passwd
<borowski> cberlo, SiliconViper I believe that it did because I didn't realize this problem until I booted from hard disk (after 3 install attempts)
* borowski is checking if there is a second video port for the monitor
<cberlo> borowski: As long as the actual OS is working well, it is kind of a minor "glitch", really.  But if you see other video issues, I'd say it needs to be looked at a bit closer.
<silvertip257> borowski:  2nd video port on the computer
<silvertip257> not monitor
<silvertip257> like say I have one onboard & one expansion - expansion loads the splash screen & then when booted, Ubuntu uses the onboard ... I'll fix that someday when I install it
<silvertip257> borowski ^^^
<xRainbows> hello, i have just built in a SCSI CD-Recorder (writer) now when i want to burn an ISO it says in the beginning (using K3B) writer does not support buffer underrun free recording (Burnfree)... will my Imageburn work afterwards?
<keck0f> Frogzoo: thanx a lot.
<Frogzoo> yw
<cberlo> Gotta run folks.  Cya!
<gordonjcp> xRainbows: yes, if the buffer doesn't underflow
<borowski> silvertip257, oh... lol... yeah, because there wasn't a second monitor thing lol.... I'm not sure I understand what that is then
<sybariten> i always get an error when running man ... it complains about locales problem. That for instance the $LANG isnt correctly set
<ziroday> does anyone know anyway to get decent spell checking in ubuntu?
<sybariten> anyone from sweden that has had similar localization problems?
<sybariten> s/that/who
<gladford> hello, i have original system7 (mac os) cd... any chance to launch it in a virtual environment inside ubuntu?
<xRainbows> <gordonjcp> ohh, it just stopped with an error:  Input Error. not necessarily serious... then : cdrecord did not exit cleanly.... and that was at 3%
<borowski> silvertip257, you mean like another video card?
<silvertip257> borowski:  yes two video ports on separate cards or something like that
<wols_> gladford: maconlinux
<sdac> hi,  if i move my HD which has xubuntu fiesty on it to another computer... do i need to reinstall the OS ?  thanks
* borowski didn't see any other cards
<silvertip257> well then .... borowski .. hmm
<gladford> wols_, thx, let's check
<littlewookie> hey can you say me the minimum requirements for a ubuntu server
<wols_> gladford: only works if you run it on an actual mac howeve. here are programs like boochs that can emulate a m68 but the apple ROMS are copyrighted by apple. no way tog et them except via real apple hardware
<littlewookie> i have a 400mhz mashine with 32mb ram ...
<wols_> littlewookie: more
<wols_> you need more RAM
<silvertip257> sdac:  I would think yes you will ... a HDD install isn't probing for devices, it counts on the devices to be the same
<littlewookie> fuck
<silvertip257> you
<gladford> wols_, ah, ok, no it is not a mac
<silvertip257> ; )
<littlewookie> and whats about 4.00 warthy warhog
<wols_> littlewookie: install something like an older debian or DSL or such
<borowski> silvertip257, well... I'll go ask google for a while.. now that I know it's called a usplash
<wols_> littlewookie: not good. not supported anymore
<littlewookie> hmm
<silvertip257> ah sounds good borowski:  drop me a line if you get it working ... I'm curious
<littlewookie> but im most involved to ubuntu
<Dunas> Can anyone help with a Synaptic error message I get while trying to install Wine?
<wols_> a feity needs 256MB
<borowski> silvertip257, will do
<silvertip257> littlewookie:  DSL would work ok
<littlewookie> i have
<littlewookie> and it works
<littlewookie> ...
<wols_> dunno what the server version needs. probably less but I doubt it needs less than ~64MB
<silvertip257> littlewookie:  maybe PuppyLinux would be better for you too
<wols_> if do a special "custom" install it might work
<wols_> but that would mean extensive knowledge about Linux
<littlewookie> but... i wold like to have ubuntu more but then i going to take DSL
<qasim> jrib: it worked :-), changed the mode to Mass Storage and it is now visible as a usb drive on Desktop...Thank you
<silvertip257> littlewookie:  maybe PuppyLinux would be better for you too
<jrib> qasim: great
<littlewookie> puppylinux i gonna look at it
<wols_> littlewookie: what do you wantt to do with that server?
<silvertip257> qasim / jrib:  changed what to MassStorage?
<littlewookie> i want to play music
<hacked_kernel> How to play wmv files; some works fine and others don't work?
<littlewookie> thats all
<wols_> littlewookie: with what program(s)
<silvertip257> littlewookie:  icecast ?
<sybariten> (s)he just means as storage perhaps
<wols_> hacked_kernel: copy protected ones (with DRM) won't work
<littlewookie> for example im going too look at some terminal mp3 players
<littlewookie> for now i dont have one
<Dunas> http://www.pastebin.ca/578852 Can anyone help me with this error message I'm getting from Synaptic while I'm trying to install WINE?
<jrib> silvertip257: qasim's camera
<silvertip257> oh ok jrib .. thanks
<wols_> Dunas: no. we don't do mepis support. ask #mepis
<littlewookie> but thanks for the tipps :D
<Dunas> wols_: Sorry, thanks.
<wols_> Dunas: why do you use ubuntu packages in mepis?
<silvertip257> littlewookie:  I'd say try puppylinux, it's fast & small --- plenty of space for your music
<hacked_kernel> wols_: They are working but with sound only no video
<wols_> Dunas: dpkg -l libc6 | tail -1
<littlewookie> im on the site silvertip:D
<littlewookie> im going to download it
<Dunas> wols_: No packages found matching libx6.
<hacked_kernel> Is there a converter to convert wmv to mpg?
<Slart> anyone know of any good interior design, "move virtual furniture around" kind of software for linux?
<wols_> Dunas: read more carefull what I wrote
<Slart> hacked_kernel: I think you can use mconvert or whatever it's called
<wols_> hacked_kernel: not if you can't play it in linux. how could the convreter read the source properly?
<factorx> hacked_kernel: it's called mencoder
<wols_> Slart: unlikely if w32codes won't work in the first place
<Slart> ahh. .mencoder.. yes
<Slart> wols_: oh.. didn't read that far back =).. nope.. without codecs it won't work
<Dunas> wols_: Ah, sorry. http://www.pastebin.ca/578871
<Slart> hacked_kernel: vlc might be one option.. perhaps you can use it to convert it somehow
<orbin> hacked_kernel: what players have you tried?  mplayer usually works for me
<Saraphim> Hello. After installing ubuntu feisty fawn I consistently get this error in console: "2-4-PC1 kernel: [44978.098010]  EDAC MC0: UE page 0x2c, offset 0x0, grain 4096, row 0, labels "": i82860 UE"
<wols_> Dunas: are you actually running mepis?
<Saraphim> Does anyone know what i means?
<Dunas> wols_: Yes.
<hacked_kernel> Slart: I tried mplayer, vlc, totem; all of them plays wmv with audio only other wmv's plays fine
<wols_> Dunas: uname -a?
<littlewookie> cy
<Dunas> Linux mepis1 2.6.15-27-desktop64-smp #1 SMP PREEMPT Mon Mar 12 22:09:42 EDT 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<wols_> Dunas: you could try ubuntu packages from winehq.com
<pinguim66> Someone was able to setup the safari with wine?
<Dunas> wols_: I'll try that, I think. Thank you.
<mezziah> pinguim66: yes i was trying it but it gave me an error.. with.. er, some rendezvous or something
<Enyo> could anyone help me get samba working?
<mezziah> -some
<borowski> silvertip257, I found this on the forums.... I'll give it a try.... will let you know how it goes http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=470756&highlight=usplash
* borowski rebooting
<silvertip257> ok borowski
<BaLi^^> i to all
<BaLi^^> hi to all
<BaLi^^>  =)
<ThRiX> Hi at all
<BaLi^^> =))
<mezziah> welcome BaLi^^
<mezziah> if you have a question, simply ask us :)
<ThRiX> can we help me
<BaLi^^> thks
<ThRiX> with ltsp user configuration?
<ThRiX> (sorry but i'm italian... :P)
<mezziah> duh.. isn't there an italian channel? *asks bot*
<mezziah> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<mezziah> yeppa
<ThRiX> i have try in the italian chan
<BaLi^^> someone had tried to install the Ubuntu Server Edition 6.06 LTS 64-bit on a PowerEdge 860 DELL??
<ThRiX> but nothing user on irc
<mezziah> yes, it's probably easier to explain your problem in your native language
<ThRiX> can help
<ThRiX> me
<borowski> silvertip257, :-( no go... I thought for sure that would have fixed it...resizing the usplash... nope
<tjl30> my update mirror says Software index is broken
<tjl30> can anyone help me out
<Slapwapy> I need some help with squid proxy, anybody up for quick question
<kuma> hi
<kuma> my cdrom tray won't open, can anybody help me?
<borowski> some other distributions let you just see the verbose mode instead of the usplash... maybe if I set it to that it won't be as confusing as having a blank screen for a usplash
<illriginal> Does anyone know how to modify the main menu, right click menu, and the menu bars. Change them to a different color?
<sek> hey guys i have an icon on my desktop that isent in the Desktop folder in my Home folder, i cant delete the icon, anyone know how i can?
<silvertip257> sorry to hear borowski
<sek> dont you hate waiting around for drugs
<borowski> silvertip257, do you know how to set it to verbose mode... so that it shows the text instead of the usplash?
<sek> to many drugs, not enough drug dealers
<silvertip257> borowski:  sorry not w/o googling ... never had to try that
<borowski> like "initializing this&that  [OK]  starting otherThings  [OK]   doing more stuff [Failed] "  taht kinda thing?
<borowski> silvertip257, k
<sek> anyone know how to delete an icon on your desktop that isent in the Desktop folder in the Home directory?
<kuma> my cdrom tray won't open, can anybody help me?
<sek> yes
<sek> did it use to open?
<v> Hey guys
<v> Im back
<v> I was Jake
<Slapwapy> sek, you dont have the right permissions
<v> About the CD problem
<v> What is Knotify?
<scarlett> kuma: take a screwdriver and knock it across your monitor
<scarlett> i'm sorry i'm sorry! that was just me, bored
<v> What is Knotify someone?
<wols_> v: some kde daemon
<Slart> v: you have of course tried googling for it? something with KDE?
<wols_> !info knotify
<ubotu> Package knotify does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<v> right
<v> you know i had the CD problem...?
<v> I was jake
<wols_> http://lukeplant.me.uk/articles.php?id=3
<v> Where cds wouldnt not recognise
<wols_> v:  http://lukeplant.me.uk/articles.php?id=3
<v> Wols i have it
<v> wols i know
<v> listen dude
<v> it was working
<v> then i installed updates
<v> and something called knotify loads but doesnt do anyhting
<v> :S
<DrFrasierCrane> can you recommend simple network activity monitoring tool ? i want to see network activity per-process (which application uses which interface, protocol etc)
<v> So i need to revert from the updates?
<v> how do i do that
<wols_> if you know what knotify is/does why are you asking?
<v> It was working before, and simply loaded the CD
<Slart> wols_: mail notifier? some other message thingy?
<Terrasqu1> DrFrasierCrane: netstat -p
<wols_> Slart: general notifier framework. not just mail
<v> Now it just doesnt respond and knotify shows in taskbar
<p47> where are save all addons of firefox ?
<Slart> wols_: ah.. thanks
<v> how do i remove it?
<DrFrasierCrane> terrasqu1: yeah :P preferably with GUI :D
<wols_> p47: probably ~/.firefox or similar
<p47> wols .firefox doent exist on my /home/user, can I delete .mozilla ?
<sek> root@ubuntu-01:/home/sekcon/Desktop# sudo rm icon
<sek> rm: cannot remove `icon': No such file or directory
<bopo> hihi
<sek> ok there is an icon on my dektop
<bopo> hihi
<v> yayyayayay ive fixed it :d
<sek> called icon
<keck0f> i installed "xubuntu-desktop", how can i avoid that everyone is allowed to reboot/shutdown the machine when seeing gdm? can i password-protect reboot/shutdown?
<sek> root@ubuntu-01:/home/sekcon/Desktop# sudo rm icon
<sek> rm: cannot remove `icon': No such file or directory
<v> Whos the best? I AM WHOA!
<sek> thats what happens when i try to delete
<bopo>  
<wols_> p47: don't delete. also you should be able to unstinstall them
<sek> anyone help please?
<wols_> p47: rename it, then restart ffox
<wols_> Slart: ls -al /home/sekcon/Desktop
<wols_> sek: /home/sekcon/Desktop
<wols_> grrr
<wols_> sek: ls -al /home/sekcon/Desktop
<Slart> wols_: huh?
<p47> wols should I rename .mozilla ?
<Slart> ah.. ok
<v> whats the best torrent client to use
<v> i need one with good config options< and a gui
<Slart> v: the one you're happy wiht of course
<v> which one tho
<Toma-> v: i prefer deluge. its pretty darn nice
<v> ive only seen rtorrent
<v> ill ave a look
<Enyo> wine + uttorent = win
<Slart> v: I use azureus.. some use rtorrent, others utorrent
<v> lOL
<v> ive always somdered
<Enyo> azureus bad.
<v> does wine use alot of cpu?
<Frogzoo> v: nope
<Toma-> Enyo: i tried that.... utorrent actually deleted itself from my drive.
<Enyo> its far nicer then azureus
<Toma-> quite funny
<wols_> v: it uses more memory of course
<Enyo> utorrent is a little odd with the minimisze to task bar
<Frogzoo> wols_: nope
<Slart> you see.. it varies.. Enyo goes green when I just mentioned azureus.. I like it.. perhaps you will.. perhaps you'll feel sick if you use it..  =)
<v> ill try deluge
<sek> root@ubuntu-01:/home/sekcon/Desktop# ls -al /home/sekcon/Desktop
<sek> total 24
<sek> drwxr-xr-x  2 sekcon sekcon 4096 2007-06-20 00:24 .
<sek> drwxr-xr-x 42 sekcon sekcon 4096 2007-06-20 22:46 ..
<sek> -rw-r--r--  1 sekcon sekcon 4935 2007-03-13 23:58 gnome-terminal.desktop
<sek> -rw-r--r--  1 sekcon sekcon 4955 2007-04-11 06:44 nautilus-home.desktop
<wols_> Frogzoo: of course it does
<Enyo> but utorrent + wine is far far more efficent and lighter then just azureus
<wols_> sek: no pasting here!
<sek> what now wols?
<Frogzoo> wols_: wine uses more mem?
<Toma-> v: its the smart choice :) its small, yet very feature filled
<sek> sorry dude
<wols_> Frogzoo: yes it needs some memory on top of utorrent obviously for itself
<Ghost_Auk> Howdy
<Frogzoo> wols_: wine is an api - it requries zero memory
<borowski> silvertip257, :-) I just took out the words "quiet" and "splash" from the /boot/grub/menu.lst file and rebooted... now it displays text instead of a blank screen.  :-) that should do the trick
<v> how do i install a downloaded tar file
<aroo> You don't
<v> ived only played around with apt-get install package name, which i think searches source.list
<v> how do i?
<aroo> tar -xvf blah.tar
<aroo> it extracts it
<aroo> doesn't install
<silvertip257> wow nice borowski
<v> Ok
<v> then what??
<mezziah> v: look if ./configure works
<blue|palm> can anyone tell me where evolution stores downloaded mail? Id like to transfer it over to my new pc also running ubuntu
<mezziah> after changing into that directory
<Slart> v: download, unpack (tar -lotsofweirdlettershere), ./configure , fix, fix, fix, ./confgure, make, sudo make install, find package that works, sudo make uninstall, apt-get program ;)
<silvertip257> find it yt borowski ?  the reason the splash doesn't work?
<Enyo> can anyone help me get nfs working? whenever i try to mount a remote share i get permission denied
<Toma-> v: what are you getting?
<borowski> silvertip257, didn't find the reason, but I got it to display the command line jiberish instead.... I don't have a lot of time so... it's good enough
<silvertip257> ah
<wols_> v: why do you want to compile something yourself?
<wols_> Enyo: how does your exports look?
<silvertip257> I've compiled busybox and would like to add openssh to it for a network tool/project ... I have trouble when I try to chroot to compile openssh
<borowski> now I want to set it so that it logs in automatically.... without prompting them to login...
<v> ./configure didnt work
<v> Ive extracted deluge
<v> now what?
<wols_> !deluge
<ubotu> deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information
<Enyo>  /share 192.168.1.1/24(rw,no_root_squash,async)
<Toma-> v: there are pre-built ubuntu packages for it
<snoop> hi all i have a problem with a chipset ide sis on ubuntu faisty, the module can't load for the start instalation, error message : modprobe abnormal exit , before i had install ubuntu dapper and working without problem,   anybody can help me?
<Slart> !info deluga
<Slart> !info deluge
<v> there are?
<v> how do i get
<ubotu> Package deluga does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Toma-> v: hold tight
<silvertip257> borowski:  kinda a security issue there ... it's possible for auto-login though
<ubotu> Package deluge does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<blue|palm> wols_, the mail wasnt in /var/spool/mail
<Slart> isn't there a !find command or something?
<Slart> !find deluge
<wols_> Toma-: As of Feisty, Deluge is in Ubuntu's universe repository. DO NOT INSTALL THIS VERSION sraight rfom their download page
<Toma-> !find deluge-torrent
<wols_> Slart: info
<ubotu> Package/file deluge does not exist in feisty
<blue|palm> Slart, why do you want deluge?
<ubotu> Package/file deluge-torrent does not exist in feisty
<mezziah> wols_: no, it's not
<Slart> it's not me.. v is compiling it.. =)
<borowski> silvertip257, yeah... the auto-login... I totally forgot where to set it up... I thought it was in system-->preferences-->session  but I don't see it there :-/
<wols_> mezziah: what is not what?
<mezziah> can't find 'deluge' in the universe repisotory
<v> hmm :S
<silvertip257> borowski:  ya idk at the moment - never set it up like that
<mezziah> repository*
<v> how do i install gcc?
<borowski> silvertip257, k
<v> ahh
<Toma-> Deluge .debs for feisty ---- http://download.deluge-torrent.org/stable/ubuntu/feisty/
<v> is it in sources.list?
<Toma-> get em
<Slart> v: sudo apt-get install build-essential I think
<borowski> anybody else remember where the auto-login option is set?
<Toma-> v: stop that and the get deb :)
<Slart> v: might be build-essentials with an 's' at the end
<blue|palm> does anybody know where evolution stores downloaded mail?
<Slart> blue|palm: what distro?
<blue|palm> Slart, ubuntu?
<v> hmm
<Mathdiver> hi
<Toma-> blue|palm: in its mbox file
<Slart> blue|palm: in ubuntu it's in the login window settings thingy
<Toma-> ...
<blue|palm> huh?
<Slart> blue|palm: system, administration, login window
<blue|palm> Toma-, where is the mbox file?
<Toma-> blue|palm: ~/.evolution/local i think
<blue|palm> Slart, I was asking where ubuntu's evolution stores downloaded mail...
<v> lol stupid question, but why doesnt auto complete work in terminal when i push tab
<Slart> blue|palm: ah. yes sorry.. wrong line
<blue|palm> v, try pressing it twice in quick succession?
<Slart> borowski: : system, administration, login window
<Tomasz_svk> hi, can you help me with mysql instaltion?
<Nutubuntu> I am trying to install Feisty on a new machine. The installation is blowing up at "Select and install software" -- about 6% in, it redscreens. If I re-try, it does it again. Can I skip this step, install grub, and somehow catch up with it when/if the installation is finished? If so, how?
<v> nope :S
<Bogaurd> has anybody had much experience with smokeping?
<Slart> v: it does. what are you trying to autocomplete?
<fance> hola hola alguien habla espaol?
<Tomasz_svk> can you help me with mysql instaltion?
<Nutubuntu> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<endo> I need to check my ati drivers version, whats the command for it?
<Toma-> endo: glxinfo
<keck0f> how can i avoid that a normal uses is allowed to reboot/shutdown the machine when logging of from ubuntu-desktop?
<mon^rch> blue|palm: is it in your /home/user/.evolution/mail...
<dooglus> I'm trying to transfer photos from my phone to laptop using bluetooth.  I can pair the devices, but can't send the photos - is there something I need to run in ubuntu?
<v> how is it i process this .deb deluge file?
<dooglus> v: double-click it
<v> ahh
<v> not terminal install then?
<gladford> is it necessary to install anything speciall to mount an old apple cdrom? i think it is hfs, but not sure
<endo> toma-: thanks man
<dooglus> v: not unless you want to: "sudo dpkg -i file.deb"
<Toma-> endo: np
<Slart> v: you can do either.. doubleclicking it is easier
<v> w0000000t
<v> that was the easiest install EVER
<Tomasz_svk> how to install mysql? pls help
<v> normally a righ tpain in the ass
<v> u guys pwn :P
<dooglus> v: they're good at the easy ones :)
<endo> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6334 (8.34.8)
<endo> Toma-: do you know how I would go about updating to the latest?
<blue|palm> mon^rch, I dont see individual mail files, but I think it might be there
<keck0f> Tomasz_svk: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<Toma-> endo: nah, im not an ati man myself. try the !ati factoid!
<Slart> Tomasz_svk: synaptic doesn't work?
<mon^rch> blue|palm: ;)
<endo> Toma-: I'm not sure exactly what that is to be honest, can you explain?
<Slart> !ati | endo
<ubotu> endo: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Toma-> endo: that thing ^^^
<Slart> those little facts are called factoids =)
<v> how is it i access other drives through terminal
<endo> Toma-: thank you so much :D
<endo> good to know
<Tomasz_svk> no ... i use ubuntu server ... but .. i do not know, where i can reset all mysql settigs as root password
<blue|palm> mon^rch, is there any way i can make sure? I need to format this drive and I cant afford to lose the dloaded mail...
<Toma-> endo: np again! :D
<v> Guys in terminal whats the command to change to another drive
<v> i.e. external fat32 hdd
<DarkMageZ> blue|palm, what mail client?
<Slart> v: cd /media/sdd3 or cd /media/hda1 .. different depending on your setup
<blue|palm> DarkMageZ, evolution
<endo> Toma-: I'm trying to install XGL/Beryl. Last time I tried I kept getting a no composite error
<Slart> v: they get mounted in some folder under /media/
<Enyo> bleh the unbuntuguide.org is pretty crappy
<Enyo> its nfs guide doesn't work
<Enyo> it mentions nothing about permissions
<Toma-> endo: sounds like you didnt have the GLX driver laoded
<DarkMageZ> blue|palm, just backup ~/.evolution/ that will get all your mail. but you'll have to resetup the mail accounts.
<v> i cant change stuff in my external hdd
<neil_feisty> is there i can backup mails from evolution
<Toma-> endo: im not around much longer, im about to dash off to play some Soldat :D
<blue|palm> DarkMageZ, thanks a bunch, i just needed to be sure
<v> this is what i got when i tried
<v> v@blueice:/media$ sudo chmod 777 Netdrive -r
<v> chmod: cannot access `777': No such file or directory
<v> chmod: changing permissions of `Netdrive': Read-only file system
<Tomasz_svk> i use ubuntu server ... but .. i do not know, where i can reset all mysql settigs as root password
<endo> Toma-: Ok, i'll bug someone eles :D
<Slart> v: first.. isn't it -R instead of -r ?
<v> im new
<v> im learning
<Toma-> endo: ok! theres some bright people here ;D
<v> started linux yesterday
<Slart> v: I haven't yelled at you yet, have I =)
<rem_> Hey, How would you connect a cordless desktop (keyb+mouse) that has 1 male usb plug into a kvm switch with 2 female ps/2 plugs ?
<dromer> v: good luck and remember to have fun ;)
<v> ahh
<v> nice
<v> :d
<v> well im loving it atm
<v> its like...
<v> more configureable than windows
<Slart> v: it worked with the -R switch?
<v> and i wana find away to make it faster than windows
<v> it did yes
<v> thanks Slart :D
<blue|palm> DarkMageZ, its not too important, but is there any way to automate the backup of accounts as well?
<Slart> v: usually -r means something like read permissions or something so they changed the recursive switch to -R instead
<Johto> i had Gnome, then installed KDE stuff..now my startup Logo is KUBUNTU :( ..i tried to change the logo back to Ubuntu with "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so" ..it gives me the list, but ONLY changes LOGOFF/restart logo, startup logo is still Kubuntu :(
<v> I ran it, it went through the files, then i cant do it still, says permission denied :s
<v> Slart pwns!
<DarkMageZ> blue|palm, i've never figured out how to backup the accounts :( but the mail is safe :)
<v> lol
<blue|palm> DarkMageZ, well, thanks loads
<DarkMageZ> hi, something is blocking my sound device and i'm not sure what. any ideas on hunting the bad application down?
<mon^rch> blue|palm: I am like 75% sure that it's in /.evolution/mail/local ... why not backup your /home (always a good idea)
<Johto> HOW to change Ubuntu/Kubuntu logo back to ubuntu after installed KDE stuff?
<v> Slart, anyy idea ?
<Slart> v: what kind of format is that drive.. NTFS?
<v> Fat32
<v> its an external hdd 250gb
<blue|palm> v, for performance, ubuntu might not be ideal (if you are one of those people who love max performance out of your hardware and love to fiddle)
<Slart> v: hmm. should work then
<blue|palm> v, but it sure is a great place to start linux
<Tomasz_svk> i use ubuntu server ... but .. i do not know, where i can reset all mysql settigs as root password... please help me :)
<Johto> /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-ubuntu.so and /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-kubuntu.so are files that makes the logo ?
<v> Hmm, bluepalm, thats what im into, used to love nliteing windows
<Slart> v: you haven't configured anything considering that drive?
<mon^rch> blue|palm: I use webmail... NEVer lose anything ;)
<v> dont think so slart
<blue|palm> mon^rch, I have backed up /home already, I just wanna make sure that everything goes over :D
<Johto> ANYONE? how to change Kubuntu logo back to Ubuntu?
<blue|palm> mon^rch, hehe, I HATE webmail though... but it does have its advantages
<mon^rch> blue|palm: If you backed up your home... you wont lose youre mail
<Slart> v: hmm.. I don't have any bright ideas at the moment.. I'll think some more.. see if I come up with something
<rem_> Hey, How would you connect a cordless desktop (keyb+mouse) that has 1 male usb plug into a kvm switch with 2 female ps/2 plugs ?
<v> Okie sure thing
<mon^rch> blue|palm: just because you use webmail, doiesnt meant you cant use evolution to retrieve it ;)
<blue|palm> mon^rch, well thanks for the reassurance:D
<Balachmar> Hi what framerate should I get when running glxgears on a machine with an intel 945 gma?
<Slart> v: where is that drive mounted? /media/what?
<endo`> this command "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic restricted-manager" is saying my drivers are up to date but I know they arn't
<gingerninja> The Ubuntu Studio non-free repositries are busted AGAIN!
<v> Does read only filesystem help atall?
<blue|palm> mon^rch, well yeah true (its what I do too), but my ISP complains about leaving too much mail on the servers
<Balachmar> Because I am getting 900 at most...
<v> Its /media/Netdrive   Lol, was gona network it, but it was usb
<v> didnt know
<gingerninja> #ubuntu-motu
<endo`> I have the latest set of ati drivers on my desktop, how do I go about installing it?
<bionoid> I'm having some trouble playing high-res Quicktime files in Ubuntu, any pointers?
<DarkMageZ> blue|palm, you could setup a gmail account and get your isp to forward the emails.
<Nutubuntu> I am trying to install Feisty on a new machine. The installation is blowing up at "Select and install software" -- about 6% in, it redscreens. If I re-try, it does it again. Can I skip this step, install grub, and somehow catch up with it when/if the installation is finished? How??
<Slart> v: ok.. run this.. "ls -l /media/Netdrive" and check the permissions settings
<Johto> endo`: reading the instructions perhaps? :D
<GizDrak> !webadmin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webadmin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mon^rch> blue|palm: ah, indeed :p
<DarkMageZ> endo`, setting up the ati graphics drivers from www.ati.com is not recommended unless you know what you're doing. are you running feisty?
<endo`> Johto: yes, that is fair. but do I need to un-install the old versions of the drivers first?
<Slart> v: it should be drwxrwxrwx or -rwxrwxrwx
<blue|palm> DarkMageZ, thanks for the suggestion, its quite sad though :D Gmail having more space that my ISP...
<endo`> DarkMageZ: yup
<v> the majority are dr-xr-xr-x 1 root root
<v> or -r-xr-xr-x 2
<Johto> endo`: sorry, cant help you there, i have nvidia :I
<endo`> DarkMageZ: when I run to update command it says that my drivers are up to date but I know they arn't
<mon^rch> blue|palm: setup gmail and have your isp forward all your mail to gmail and then use evolution to retrieve it :/
<endo`> blue|palm: do you need a gmail invite?
<haunter> hi , my Ubuntu Boot won't start
<haunter> :(
<Slart> v: ok.. try this then "sudo chmod a+rwx -R /media/Netdrive"
<Johto> i have VERY SERIOUS problem..i have KUBUNTU logo instead of UBUNTU :D
<Johto> lol
<Slart> v: it's the same as 777
<blue|palm> endo`, l dont think you need invites any more...
<blue|palm> endo`, let me check...
<endo`> oh, my bad
<mon^rch> blue|palm: setup gmail and have your isp forward all your mail to gmail and then use evolution to retrieve it :/
<bionoid> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Johto> !logo
<v> I did that, but it didnt work
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<v> You do not have permissions to write to this folder im told
<haunter> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Johto> !banner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about banner - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Slart> v: and then try the ls thingy again, see if the perms changed.. it didn't?
<haunter> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<DarkMageZ> endo`, so you are running the fglrx drivers from the restricted drivers admin app?. if you REALLY want (tho i advice against it) http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<v> its stayed the same, the permissions
<blue|palm> DarkFame, why do people advise against that guide? Its worked for me every-single-time
<Slart> v: what is the owner of those files?
<v> i think it has something to do with it saying Read-only file system at the end of it all
<XaNnE> Hey can anyone tell me why the ATI drivers dump when i try to install of Fiesty?
<GizDrak> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<v> i formated it with windows
<endo`> DarkMageZ: I just want my accelerated driver to be up to date
<Slart> v: or rather.. who is the owner.. root?
<v> Jakeass i think the username is
<v> root
<v> root on this yes
<DarkMageZ> endo`, the benefits are minimal and the effort if you don't know what you are doing if things go wrong to fix it isn't worth it.
<blue|palm> endo`, DarkMageZ does have a point there
<Slart> v: and still the "sudo chown a+rwx -R /media/Netdrive" didn't work.. weird..
<endo`> I'm running such a small resolution right now
<v> :S
<endo`> I can't stand it
<haunter> can some1 help me? my Ubuntu won't boot/install ...
<blue|palm> endo`, but you should be able to run full res with the restricted driver manager's drivers
<DarkMageZ> endo`, you can reconfigure the resolutions by "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Tremitos> yo
<Johto> endo`: tell me about it, hehe i had 800x600 with 60Hz on CRT tube, whole day before i managed to get my sweet 1600x1200 85H, my eyes were bleeding :D
<blue|palm> endo`, just be sure to choose fglrx at the driver prompt... :D otherwise things can get messy
<DarkMageZ> endo`, tho checking in system > preferences > resolution would be the best place to start :P
<XaNnE> endo` you could also manually edit your xorg.conf to the resolution of your monitor.
<endo`> k :D
<Slart> v: ok.. try this then.. "mount" or "sudo mount".. find the line with /media/Netdrive and paste what is says.. only that line
<hermanandpauline> is there a major sound issue with fesity following recent update?
<Nutubuntu> haunter,  what does it do, specifically? did it ever boot? is this a new installation? if not, what happened just before it began failing? Maybe with more specifics someone can give you a hand
<XaNnE> Ok, anyone know there way around the ATI drivers for fiesty?
<v> ok
<v> ahhh
<v> its ntfs aparently
<v> dev/sda1 on /media/Netdrive type ntfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,umask=222,utf8)
<Slart> v: it is indeed ntfs =).. that's why..
<v> how do i correct that
<endo`> argh, this sucks
<v> theres 90gigs of stuff, dont wana format yet lol :S
<endo`> I have no idea what im doing and I just want my resolution higher
<Slart> v: I'm not sure ntfs write is all good in linux at the moment.. it wasn't a year ago.. don't know how far they've come
<Nutubuntu> ... as for me ... I'm installing Feisty on a new box, and it's failing at the "Select and install software" step, consistently. Can I skip this step, install grub, and catch up with it when/if the installation is done?
<endo`> it's not showing up in system > blah blah
<Slart> v: do you have room to copy it to some place else?
<XaNnE> I write to my ntfs drives all the time and it works just fine
<v> no way near lol
<endo`> for some reason I can't go any higher then what It is right now when I know it's possible
<v> :s
<endo`> and I think it's because my drivers are out of date
<v> should i copy what i need most ye
<v> then format it
<Slart> v: ok.. you should try ntfs-g then
<DarkMageZ> endo`, you might wish to attempt a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and make sure you pick fglrx as your driver.
<v> ok
<Slart> !ntfs3g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs3g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Slart> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Slart> !ntfs-3g
<DarkMageZ> endo`, the new drivers don't add new resolutions.
<mon^rch> !ntfs-config
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-config - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<endo`> DarkMageZ: ok, what is the point of the new versions then?
<mon^rch> !ntfs-tools
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-tools - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Slart> check those instructions, v.
<jan__> hi
<mon^rch> :/
<Slart> !find ntfs
<ubotu> Found: libntfs-dev, libntfs9, ntfsprogs, libntfs-3g-dev, libntfs-3g0 (and 4 others)
<v> oki sure thing
<jan__> anyone ever tried to setup a snmpd server on ubuntu ?
<DarkMageZ> endo`, there's like afew minor bug fixes. that's about it.
<MentoreX> !german
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Nutubuntu> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<XaNnE> Can anyone help me with my ATI driver problem?
<DarkMageZ> XaNnE, what is the problem?
<mon^rch> well... ntfs-config is what you want... it's in the repos
<Chore-Boy> hello agian people, i was wondering if there are any diablo2 players out there that use d2hackmap2.24, im having touble opening hackmap through wine, i think it might be having a problem opening notepad, but im not sure, hackmap jsut doesnt open
<XaNnE> Whether I auto install or manually install it dumps at some point
<hermanandpauline> with audio not muted in alsamixer and audio card detected- how is thee no sound following recent update?
<Slart> Chore-Boy: why not ask the wine people.. or they are asleep?
<Chore-Boy> slart: that was my next idea... i was looking for you actually
<Chore-Boy> lol
<DarkMageZ> XaNnE, install what exactly?
<Slart> Chore-Boy: hehe.. I don't play diablo II.. so I can't really help you. apart from giving general advice
<XaNnE> The ATI driver package
<Nutubuntu> If I skip the "Select and install software" step, can I install Feisty and come back to the select-and-install step later somehow using apt-get or aptitude?
<wols_> Nutubuntu: yes
<ubuntuEdgy> how do i rename a file in the terminal ?
<wols_> Chore-Boy: are you palying on bnet?
<Nutubuntu> hi wols_ good to see you - how do I get the same set of packages once I've finished the installation and restarted the computer?
<wols_> ubuntuEdgy: man mv
<ubuntuEdgy> rename /usr/share/vlc /usr/share/vls
<Chore-Boy> wols_:yes i am
<DarkMageZ> XaNnE, please don't attempt to use the ati drivers from www.ati.com unless you know exactly how to use them. if you wish for better 3d acceleration you can install them via system > administration > restricted drivers manager
<ubuntuEdgy> ok
<mezziah> ubuntuEdgy: rename <source> <target>
<mon^rch> ubuntuEdgy: ren filename newfilename
<wols_> Chore-Boy: then don't cheat or warden will hopefully get you
<ubuntuEdgy> thank u
<mezziah> ren won't work here.. hmm
<armadillo> Is there any know issue with sata hard drives amd the latest version of unbuntu?  I can't boot off the live CD if I have my hard drive pluged in, and when I use the alternate CD I get to the part where I am partitioning the hard drive and get the error "input/output error error during read on /dev/sda"
<endo`> DarkMageZ: what do I need to do for this settings to take effect?
<Chore-Boy> wols_: lol its just maphack :P
<Tom47> mezziah try mv instead
<XaNnE> brb boot to fiesty
<wols_> Nutubuntu: if you want them exactly anyways why do you want to install them not at once? what you do is usually done to not install all the "cruft", ie to get a lean system
<DarkMageZ> endo`, either restart the computer or hit ctrl + alt + backspace (which will restart the gui)
<jrib> ubuntuEdgy: it's
<wols_> Nutubuntu: in which case you don't want to install it just install what you actually need
<jrib> ubuntuEdgy: it's 'mv' not 'rename'
<endo`> ok, thanks
<wols_> Chore-Boy: it's a cheat. a wallhack is just a wallhack and a aimbot is just an aimbot
<jrib> !cli > ubuntuEdgy (see the private message from ubotu)
<mon^rch> mv and rename will work :/
<jrib> mon^rch: rename doesn't work like that
<Nutubuntu> wols_ I probably would like a leaner installation, so maybe it's good, but the reason I am not just letting the installation routine install them, is that it's breaking at that point. I don't know why yet.
<mon^rch> o, my bad
<endo> DarkMageZ: oh my god, thank you SO much man :D
<DarkMageZ> endo, np. have fun
<wols_> Nutubuntu: e..g the gui you get via aptitude install x-window-syste ubuntu-dektop
<wols_> Nutubuntu: e..g the gui you get via aptitude install x-window-syste ubuntu-desktop
<wols_> doh!. x-window-system  ubuntu-desktop
<endo> now, on to installing xgl/beryl :D
<wols_> jrib: does ubuntu have tasksel?
<endo> DarkMageZ: where do I start? haha
<wols_> !effects | endo
<DarkMageZ> endo, i recommend using the ati driver (no not the one from www.ati.com) but the slower opensource driver if you want beryl
<ubotu> endo: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<jrib> !info tasksel | wols_
<ubotu> wols_: tasksel: Tool for selecting tasks for installation on Debian systems. In component main, is important. Version 2.59ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 55 kB, installed size 868 kB
<Nutubuntu> t/y wols_ - I see what you mean. I will skip the "Select and install" phase, finish the installation and (if everything else seems OK) choose the packages in aptitude, then. Thanks again.
<jrib> wols_: seems to
<wols_> jrib: but is ubuntu actually using it, in relationg to what Nutubuntu asks?
<jrib> wols_: no idea how well it works in ubuntu
<DarkMageZ> endo, the opensource ati driver has aiglx support which is better than using xgl.
<endo> DarkMageZ: ok, perfect, how do I go about doing that?
<endo> I ran into some serious problems last time
<endo> kept getting no composite errors
<sx66> my sda3 keeps getting mounted every 23 times...what does that mean?
<jrib> wols_: well he can use the minimal install to get a base system and proceed from there, that's another option
<Nutubuntu> jrib, wols_ - "tasksel" seems to be what the installation is working on, just before it fails.
<koolatron> DarkMageZ: aiglx is slower, i thought?  but less problematic than xgl in any case
<DarkMageZ> endo, what ati chip are you using?
<endo> Radeon
<jrib> Nutubuntu: you verified the cd?
<endo> 9600 I think
<DarkMageZ> koolatron, correct :)
<Nutubuntu> jrib, yes. Verified the CD, the drives, and the cd drive itself ... it's been a long install ;)
<v> what the code to force mount in term
<jrib> Nutubuntu: does the alternate install fail too?
<narthollis> dose ubuntu have a public bug tracker?
<jrib> narthollis: bugs.ubuntu.com
<narthollis> thanks
<DarkMageZ> endo, i'd advise against trying. but if you really have to... goto the restricted drivers manager and disable the propriatory driver. then install beryl. then run beryl.
<Nutubuntu> jrib, I am running and failing the alternate install; I have not tried the standard install (because I needed to set up a RAID).
<v> whats the command to force mount
<v> ?
<jbig> i cant install ubuntu on a sata hardisk
<endo> DarkMageZ: thats all it takes?
<jbig> it seems ubuntu cant recognize sata hardisk
<DarkMageZ> endo, solong as everything goes smoothly. i advice against it.
<jude> hey people
<endo> DarkMageZ: argh, well. Which would be the easiest way going about it? this beryl is a must
<endo> DarkMageZ: it
<endo> DarkMageZ: it's worth a try anyways I think
<darkmarby> !beryl | darkmarby
<jbig> any help
<jude> can any one tell me how to get the beryl?
<jude> ?
<Tomasz_svk> i use ubuntu server ... but .. i do not know, where i can reset all mysql settigs as root password... please help me :)
<cope[dev] > night guys
<Johto> jude: read the forums
<DarkMageZ> endo, the way i said is the least painful in the long run.
<gingerninja> the multiverse repository is not working
<v> is there away to change a filesystem without loosing all data?
<sx66> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<erUSUL> !beryl | jude
<ubotu> jude: please see above
<gingerninja> is the multiverse repository down?
<v> Is there a way to change a file system without loosing all data guys?
<Johto> ! beryl | johto
<wols_> v: gparted. depends from and to what you want to change
<WeeJeWel> v, backup everything
<endo> DarkMageZ: should I just do that instead of following this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnFeisty
<gingerninja> help
<v> thats the thing i cant
<v> i want to go from ntfs to fat 32
<monkey_> hi
<monkey_> anyman
<gingerninja> i download from the non free repository
<v> i have like 60ggigs of anime, alone :s
<v> is there a way Wols or WeejeWel?
<xanne> Hey guys I am having a problem where my alt key is virtualy sticking.
<WeeJeWel> NTFS cannot be converted to FAT32 without formatting or deleting the partition.
<v> Damn
<WeeJeWel> -Experts exchange
<v> So i copy what i can
<ubuntuEdgy> guys why dose vlc open two windows ?
<DarkMageZ> endo, that tutorial has failed in some basic considerations... i'd advise following my method.
<v> then format right?
<Nutubuntu> Tomasz_svk,  can you start mysql? If you can start mysql, you set root password *for the database* (I believe) ... (e.g., "mysql -u root -P password <database-name>" or if running already, "update Users set Password=password('the new password') where User='root';" )
<jude> can anyone tell how to get mp3?
<WeeJeWel> yes
<gingerninja> i cant download the mp3 plugins
<wols_> !codecs | jude
<ubotu> jude: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jude> k thanks
<endo> DarkMageZ: Just install beryl through synaptic?
<wols_> endo: is your ati 3D running already or stilff fglrx?
<jude>  synaptic where do i go to get this
<DarkMageZ> endo, beryl & beryl-manager
<wols_> endo: what ati card do you have btw?
<endo> wols_: how do I go about verifying that?
<endo> sorry, i'm a complete n00b
<wols_> jude: it's where you add and remove all your ubuntu programs. that is synaptic
<wols_> endo: lspci
<Johto> jude: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=349732 <<-- good read
<v> Would you agree that FAT32 is the most compatable file system among OS?
<endo> wols_: that spit out a lot of information, what do you need to know?
<Hirvinen_> No, but it would probably be the most compatible.
<WeeJeWel> v, now i read it IS actually possible
<DarkMageZ> endo, you can install beryl now, but it won't run until you revert to the opensource ati driver. (by disabling the faster driver in restricted drivers manager)
<jbig> i cant install ubuntu on a sata hardisk
<wols_> endo: the vga card
<v> how!?
<v> lol?
<v> !
<WeeJeWel> try with partition magic
<v> Hmm
<v> Im backing up anyways
<wols_> v: yes,but it's also the worst
<WeeJeWel> :-)
<v> Partition magic for linux?
<v> that exists?
<wols_> !enter | v
<WeeJeWel> ehh no
<Johto> v: no
<ubotu> v: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<v> oh
<WeeJeWel> but since when can linux work on FAT32?
<endo> DarkMageZ: ok, so it's not possible to run the accelerated drivers and beryl at the same time?
<WeeJeWel> QTparted is a clone though
<endo> wols_: 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AR [Radeon 9600] 
<Hirvinen_> WeeJeWel: Since last millennium?
<v> ok
<wols_> WeeJeWel: it cannot. well it can but umsdos is not supported anymore for a long time
<Johto> WeeJeWel: it doesnt "work" on fat32, but can read/write to it safely
<WeeJeWel> http://forums.pcworld.co.nz/archive/index.php/t-35970.html
<DarkMageZ> endo, you *can* but it's a dirty hack which will hurt you in the long run
<WeeJeWel> Johto, the root partition on fat?
<WeeJeWel> never saw that before
<Johto> WeeJeWel: urgh?
<endo> DarkMageZ: am I still going to be able to have my high resolution?
<Hirvinen_> v: Oh, Actually I don't know if OS X supports FAT32. At least Tiger wouldn't play with my USB stick when I reformatted it from FAT to FAT32.
<Johto> WeeJeWel: no, i think "v" is talking about a filesystem that can be shared with other OS'es ?
<DarkMageZ> endo, most likely. you might have to rerun "sudo dpkg-reconfigure" again to resetup the high resolutions.
<Johto> v: or what are you trying to acomplish?
<endo> DarkMageZ: awesome, i'll write that command down somewhere
<xanne> hey i got a key on my keyboard that like to virtually stick any fix?
<v> No
<v> well yeah
<v> the thing is
<v> i want to change the ntfs drive to fat 32, it is a removeable disc
<DarkMageZ> endo, just remember. if you're using the opensource driver. pick "ati". if you're using the propriatory driver then pick "fglrx"
<v> my main drive has 40gigs storage, that has 250
<v> i have used 90 or so on it, and its good use not just junk
<blahsblah> anybody here has a ipw3945 wifi drivers ? and can help me getting it to work ?
<endo> DarkMageZ: perfect, will do. Thanks man
<v> so i need to convert without actually having to move em all
<v> So the FAT32 will work with most OS's
<Nutubuntu> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Johto> v: ok, go to a windows box, install partition magic, convert it there to fat32, case close right?
<v> i dont have windows anymore
<v> im installing it tnight
<v> im gona try qparted
<Johto> v: too bad, cant win allways ;:P
<wols_> v: you cannot convert a ntfs driver in ubuntu
<jrib> Nutubuntu: I don't know, all I can think of is check bugs.ubuntu.com for similar install bugs and try the minimal cd if that doesn't hinder your ability to setup raid
<jrib> !minimal > Nutubuntu (see the private message from ubotu)
<rapid> can someone tell me what to download or type to be able to play dvdxs
<wols_> endo: answer my question please. what card do you have? what ati chip?
<v> So it DEFO wont work in ubuntu with Qparted?
<wols_> !dvd | rapid
<ubotu> rapid: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<wols_> v: no
<blahsblah> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Johto> v: i can tell you need a) backup your stuff to another drive and then make a new filesystem or b) use the partition magic route using windows
<v> :S
<Mariko[Linux] > Hello, I have a question regarding sound on my Toshiba laptop with ubuntu installed - The sound works, but is very low. I have tried mutliple fixes I found on google for this, but nothing seemed to help.
<v> the backup will take hours an dhours
<coco> #ubuntu-es
<Johto> v: wtf?
<v> 90gig/700mb cd's
<Johto> v: LOL no, backup to another DRIVE
<v> i dotn have one
<Nutubuntu> t/y jrib ... I think I will try to *end* the installation without installing the software, then manually install what I want using aptitude. If that does not work, I will def try the minimal install next. Does that make sense, jrib? (I ask because I'm relatively new ...)
<Johto> v: BUY ONE :D
<v> ? no
<v> :d
<Johto> v: then suffer? :D
<Mariko[Linux] > Anyone?
<WeeJeWel> lol
<v> Meh, i only appreciate beneficial comments :P so ill find away dont you worrie
<jude> berly-mamaer can this crach my pc?
<jude> when loadin?
<Nutubuntu> Mariko[Linux] ,  was the sound ever loud enough, or has it always been too low?
<jrib> Nutubuntu: you can try to end the installation, but I think your system will be pretty broken
<WeeJeWel> jude, if you dont have a good gfx card
<WeeJeWel> or drivers installed
<Nutubuntu> jrib, I wouldn't be surprised :/
<zzuh> Hi, i am trying to install from the alternate cd (7.10) and its just failed after taking about an hours time, press alt+4 the error states: Jun 20 17:47:09 main-menu[3183] : WARNING **:Configuring 'pkgsel' failed with error code 1
<Mariko[Linux] > Nutubuntu: It was fine on Windows, I just installed ubuntu last night.
<neil_feisty> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". i have this prob any ideas
<Torso> hi everybody
<Johto> v: believe me, you need to backup or use windows software ...i would backup any way either, better be safe than sorry !
<endo> wols_: I did answer it
<Torso> is this the ubuntu help channel?
<WeeJeWel> yes torso
<endo>  wols_: 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AR [Radeon 9600] 
<Johto> i have foboared my windows parttions with partition magic many times...live and learn :)
<Johto> f00bared
<v> lol now
<Torso> well is there anyone that can help me
<Torso> ?
<zzuh> could anyone point me in the right direction as to what could be wrong?
<WeeJeWel> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<v> im copying the whole naruto, bleach, and deathnote series to my main hdd
<kitche> !ask | Torso
<ubotu> Torso: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Nutubuntu> !ask
<wols_> endo: ok. went under in the noise. just checking (cause above radeon x1k cards, the ati drivers won't wokr anymore
<v> will take 50mins lol :S
<v> external hdd is usb :S
<endo> wols_: Ok, thanks man :D
<Torso> ok ok
<zzuh> WeeJeWel, i already asked the question
<v> is setting up enemy territory on linux hard?
<WeeJeWel> not you..
<Johto> v: you are impatient little bugger arent you? I can  tell :P
<zzuh> ok
<Nutubuntu> jrib, can I somehow interrupt the minimal installation early on, and go to the select and install software phase?
<Torso> I installed the alsa-oss library to make audacity work
<v> Time waits for no-one my friend :p
<jrib> Nutubuntu: not sure how
<Johto> v: yes, harder than doing the backup :D
<Nutubuntu> jrib, me either ;p
<v> Lol
<Torso> but since I installed it i can't acces the audio control pannel
<jude> ok the mamager  load am see the red cub but my pc is still the same
<neil_feisty> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<v> Isnt it a case of just installing it and done?
<Mariko[Linux] > Nutubuntu: Any idea?
<^NighT^WalkeR^> how do i use a text editor ehm... the console (ctrl+alt+f1)
<jude> do u think am s=missin smething
<v> How can it be that hard?
<zzuh> Hi, i am trying to install from the alternate cd (7.10) and its just failed after taking about an hours time, press alt+4 the error states: Jun 20 17:47:09 main-menu[3183] : WARNING **:Configuring 'pkgsel' failed with error code 1
<v> Then again, i wouldnt be surprised if ur lying, im not exactly in ur good books lol
<Johto> v: life is hard =)
<endo> DarkMageZ: is AIGLX enabled by default on fiesty?
<jrib> ^NighT^WalkeR^: nano  is a good one for beginners
<Nutubuntu> Mariko[Linux] ,  have you run alsamixer ?
<Johto> v: it would be too boring if everthing was easy =)
<DarkMageZ> endo, it should be enabled by default on your particular card on the opensource ati drivers :)
<v> I guess
<Mariko[Linux] > Yes, Nutubuntu; the master volume stays 00, and cannot be changed, however.
<v> But,  it cant be that hard
<endo> DarkMageZ: ok, cool. I'm going to give this a try
<v> is it easier to do it through wine
* Johto coffee time
<v> ?
<xanne> DarkMageZ how was I supposed to install the ATI driver again?
<jrib> !enter | v
<ubotu> v: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<DarkMageZ> xanne, system > admin > restricted drivers manager
<v> !enter | jrib
<ubotu> jrib: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xanne> lol KDE translation?
<DarkMageZ> xanne, um. try #kubuntu :P
<endo> DarkMageZ: after disabling the accelerated card can I do a gui restart, or does it actually have to be a full system reboot?
<Nutubuntu> Mariko[Linux] ,  well, that would explain why the volume is low. I don't think I've seen the control "stuck" before though.
<xanne> i did they were asleep
<DarkMageZ> endo, full system reboot :(
<Johto> v: example, i have being doing this converting of my music library to a differend lossless codec just because i switched my desktop to linux ...i have being laboring with this converting stuff from yesterday, it takes time...but heck, its worth it :)
<^NighT^WalkeR^> oh... btw... how do i start my gdm up again?
<endo> ok, brb then :P
<Mariko[Linux] > Nutubuntu: There is, quite literally, no bar at all. It just says 00, and if I hit the up key, nothing happens. That's only the master volume. Anything else I try to set works fine.
<Johto> i had many of my albums as ape/cue ...had to convert them finally to flac =)
<Torso> well I repeat... Since I have installed the alsa-oss library to be able so play sounds with audacity, I can't open the audio control pannel. why?
<donutface> on other unix machines generally ive had a public_html folder in every user directory, then with apache i could just go to http://site/~user, but i see its not like this on ubuntu server, where abouts can i go to activate this?
<jude> hey guys can anyone tell me how to get my webcam setup?
<kitche> donutface: umm in httpd.conf
<v> Meh, screw that, i couldnt be bothered to wait that long
<Nutubuntu> Mariko[Linux] ,  I'm wondering if it's an issue with the laptop's onboard sound ... don't know if that's likely or not, nor what to suggest
<jude> www. httpd.conf
<jude> ?
<donutface> kitche, im in apache2.conf, is it to do with the virtual directories?
<Decoy> hey there! :] 
<v> If it cant be done within a day, then dont do it, good motto to have :d
<Johto> v: how old are you if i may ask?
<Mariko[Linux] > Hmm. Is there any information I could provide to you that might give you a better lead?
<v> Have a giuess?
<Johto> v: err..under 20 ?
<v> Have a more specific guess?
<kdubois> whats the irc command to print the welcome message?
<Johto> v: nope, thats my guestimate
<Torso> noone can asnwer my question?
<Mariko[Linux] > kdubois: /motd
<donutface> nvm
<donutface> found it
<JuJuBee> How do I recompile php so I can use PostgreSQL?
<v> lol
<v> Ok
<v> I am, almost 17 :d
<Johto> "good things keep as waiting"  is my motto :)
<DB42> JuJuBee: dont you just need to add an psql module ?
<Nutubuntu> Hm ... not *me* maybe ... I'm not good with sound issues, and haven't really noticed who is, but I know that several people are. ... Who's good with soundcard / alsamixer issues here?
<v> And may i ask how old uyou are lol?
<JuJuBee> using adept?
<DB42> yea
<DarkMageZ> Nutubuntu, is something blocking your sound device as well?
<Johto> v: only 29 :)
<v> Old man!
<v> Lol
<Trixsey> What's the default imageviewer in Ubuntu/Gnome?
<v> :p
<Johto> old man lol they still card me at clubs !
<Nutubuntu> DarkMageZ,  no, not mine ... but I'm going to have to go; I was trying to think who to point Mariko[Linux]   to
<v> :S thats not very nice to such an old man, lol just messing around :D, you certainly know ur linux, thats all that matters imo
<Johto> old my ass, best age i tell u :)
<v> lol
<xst> How do I install a new locale? E.g. "da_DK"?
<coco> hellow
<endo> DarkMageZ: justin@blllaahhh:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure
<endo> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: please specify a package to reconfigure
<Johto> v: heh, i first time tried linus when i was 18 yers old..that was back in hmm...'98 :D
<JuJuBee> php-pgsql is already installed acording to adept.
<Johto> v: it was "little bit" harder  :)
<DarkMageZ> endo, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" :P
<DB42> JuJuBee: so whats th perob?
<DarkMageZ> endo, did the resolutions drop again?
<coco> how install webcam eurocase iron 1300k?
<JuJuBee> DB42 : Your version of PHP does not include PostgreSQL support. (according to apache)
<Johto> aah..the sweet smell of coffee :P
<Nutubuntu> I'm off for now, be well all :) Thanks again, jrib, wols_
<v> Well john, im gona be installing enemy territory in a couple of hours, so you should get on there and show me you dont jjust know about OS's :P
<DB42> JuJuBee: did you restart after installing ?
<endo> DarkMageZ: yup
<DarkMageZ> endo, before you get to reconfiguring it. what does "glxinfo | grep direct" show?
<JuJuBee> After installing postgresql? no.
<Johto> v: meh, i played ET when you were still in kindercarden :D
<DB42> JuJuBee: restart after installing it + plugin
<v> Im english, lol so i didnt go :P
<DB42> also do phpinfo() and check if the psql is there
<Johto> v: i played DOOM when it was NEW ..i'm think i know how to aim :)
<jrib> xst: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/3707
<endo> DarkMageZ: Direct Rednering: Yes
<JuJuBee> I installed apache with php-pgsql last week,
<DB42> i see my wifi in iwconfig, how do i enter my AP password to connect to it ?
<endo> Rendering
<JuJuBee> Have rebooted since then several times.
<Johto> v: i'm finnish so i went :)
<coco> they know as to install one webcam eurocase iron? some tutorial?
<illriginal> Hey guys, how do I change my main menu icons to smaller size icons? This stupid theme made the icons like 64x64
<v> Lol you from finland then? im from the crappest place in the world (england) :S
<DarkMageZ> endo, ok that's a good start :). what about "gedit /var/log/X"<tab> then searching for "aiglx" ?
<Johto> maybe i will install ET too some day, if i have the urge to play some
<cmo-0> is there any initscript like is in debian.
<Johto> v: oh..crappy you say?
<jrib> cmo-0: what do you mean?
<Rhynri> hello everyone1
<Rhynri> !
<endo> DarkMageZ: blank file
<kitche> !offtopic | v Johto
<ubotu> v Johto: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tibbe> how do I set the Terminal's default character encoding permanently?
<Johto> ok, lets shut up then..its coffee brake anyways
<v> Yeah when ive finished my diploma in software development im going tokyo
<DarkMageZ> endo, when you get the capital X then press the tab button. it should give you the full filename :)
<v> learning japanese aswell :D
<endo> ohh
<endo> duh, sorry
<v> Shall we go to random hat?
<cmo-0> in debian you can use  /etc/initscript to set vars on startup
<coco> plisss helpme
<jrib> !helpme | coco
<endo> DarkMageZ: sweet! it says that AIGLX is enabled :D
<ubotu> coco: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<coco> they know as to install one webcam eurocase iron? some tutorial?
<cmo-0> my problem is as follows
<DarkMageZ> endo, perfect :) if you run beryl-manager then beryl should start =D
<jrib> !webcam > coco (see the private message from ubotu)
<mikeypizano> hey, can someone help me with gsynaptics
<Rhynri> jrib: all hail the bot commander!
<Johto> !webcam | johto
<endo> DarkMageZ: Ok, i'm going to restart my gui to get this resolution and then be back :D
<cmo-0> i have a login for running an intranet web application. this application uses latex, and i need to set some variables for it to see certain files. how can i do this
<parenas> ola
<mikeypizano> hey
<parenas> ola
<endo> DarkMageZ: got the resolution back :D
<endo> DarkMageZ:  now i'll try installing beryl and the mananger
<mezziah> just curious.. are there cheats for the minsweeper game in gnome? :S
<mikeypizano> anyone know how to get gsynaptics?
<cmo-0> latex works fine with my normal login, but it can not find the local packages when running using the web login
<jrib> mezziah: hack the source?
<parenas> ola
<xanne> How do i reconfigure Xorg?
<DarkMageZ> endo, ok. now just for paranoia sake. could you rerun "glxinfo | grep direct" and check the /var/log/x<tab> file for "aiglx"
<parenas> ay alguien
<jrib> !software > mikeypizano (see the private message from ubotu)
<mezziah> jrib: nothing else? hmm
<kml_> hi
<kdubois> cmo-0, are you running the browser as root?
<jrib> !info gsynaptics > mikeypizano
<cmo-0> i've copied all of the texmf to the home dir of that login, still it can not find the required packages
<cmo-0> no
<mikeypizano> jrib, i have the packages installed but wont run
<endo> DarkMageZ: yeah for sure man
<cmo-0> kdubois:no
<jrib> !xconfig > xanne (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> mikeypizano: what happens when you try in a terminal?
<mikeypizano> this is the error i get:
<jrib> mikeypizano: if it is long, please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<mikeypizano> GSynaptics couldn't initialize.
<mikeypizano> You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics
<mikeypizano> its not in xorg.conf
<kml_> do someone know how to use rdp
<jrib> mikeypizano: it tells you what to do, but see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=345192
<endo> DarkMageZ: Direct Rendering is enabled but now it says my AIGLX 3d driver claims not to support visual 0x27 and so on
<mikeypizano> thank you
<Rhynri> My retarded college is forcing me to get a new pc in a few weeks, I want to keep my ubuntu install and programs, but the new pc is quite different in terms of hardware and such.  Is it possible for me to backup the current install and have the new install mount my partitions from an external drive?
<endo> :(
<DarkMageZ> endo, keep searching the file. it'll probably still say aiglx is enabled furthur down
<mikeypizano> jrib, do u have any instant messengers?
<wols_> Rhynri: yes. just copy it over. ubuntu is not like windows
<jrib> mikeypizano: I don't really use them
<mikeypizano> ok no problem
<kdubois> cmo-0, are you trying to install it and its not finding the packages, or is it just not finding the configuration files you want?
<endo> DarkMageZ: yes, it does. haha thank you for your patients :D
<mikeypizano> thanks for the help, cya
<Rhynri> wols_ - just had to ask, i mean... just try doing that to a gentoo install.
<Rhynri> :D
<jrib> !cloning > Rhynri (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> Rhynri: I would do that and copy over your /home
<Rhynri> thanks jrib
<endo> DarkMageZ: so what exactly is the point of the accelerated drivers?
<Johto> Rhynri: yeah, just make u keep file permissions and stuff
<Johto> sure
<wols_> Rhynri: it will work if the CPUs are compatible and you didn't overspecialize
<wols_> e.g. very custom kernel and such
<DarkMageZ> endo, the drivers from restricted device manager (ati's official drivers) are faster @ 3d acceleration. but do NOT support aiglx
<Rhynri> wols_ i'm going from a gateway with a celeron M to an Apple with a C2D
<endo> DarkMageZ: ah, alright. Well I did the beryl command and now I don't have any titlebars. the terminal reads "reloading options"
<lizili> please help me ,how i can install 'xfce4-4.4.1-indstaller.run'in shell ?
<DarkMageZ> endo, applications > system tools > beryl manager
<v> when i try to install enemy territory i get
<wolfeySI> hello guys, could somebody tell me in which init script i can add my own server program so it will load at boot (after all rest is loaded)
<v> ./setup.sh: 273: /home/v/.setup11812: not found
<v> ./setup.sh: 278: /home/v/.setup11812: not found
<v> ./setup.sh: 289: /home/v/.setup11812: not found
<v> whats up with that?
<endo> woah!
<endo> there we go :D
<cmo-0> kdubois. i've installed some private latex packages (simply putting them into my home texmf folder tree) and running updmap. now the web login does not find them, so i copied texmf folder to its home dir. still i need to run proper commands under 'web login' to update its configs
<endo> yayyyyyy :D:D
<endo> thank you SOOOOO much man
<v> ?
<v> Anyone?
<jrib> v: don't paste here, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and provide a link
<v> ok
<xanne> Hey i am trying to install the ATI driver from the repository but when I open restricted-manager I get a message that says " In order for this computer to function properly, Ubuntu may be using driver software taht cannot be supported"
<v> My bad soz
<v> But does anyone know btw>
<v> ?
<DarkMageZ> endo, have fun
<jrib> v: and stop using the enter key for punctuation please
<Rhynri> xanne - that's normal.
<endo> DarkMageZ: I closed the terminal and now the borders are gone again
<Rhynri> xanne - are you on 7.04?
<wolfeySI> xanne: ati driver is closed source and from extranal source, but you want it ... i cant imagine living without it
<wolfeySI> :)
<wolfeySI> hello guys, could somebody tell me in which init script i can add my own server program so it will load at boot (after all rest is loaded)
<endo> DarkMageZ: I need to have that terminal open?
<xanne> es
<DarkMageZ> endo, do you see the diamond in your system tray?
<endo> DarkMageZ: yeah, its there
<xanne> and yes I want it
<lizili> please help me ,how can i  install 'xfce4-4.4.1-indstaller.run'in shell ?
<xanne> Rhynri I am on 7.04
<Johto> wolfeySI: hi, at least with debian, default runlevel was /etc/rc2.d/
<DarkMageZ> endo, right click it and in there is an expanding field which gives you the choice between beryl & metacity
<wolfeySI> will /etc/init.d/rc.local work?
<jrib> lizili: xfce is packaged in ubuntu's repositories.  Is there a reason you are not using the repositories?
<DarkMageZ> endo, "select window manager" :P
<endo> beryl is checked
<DarkMageZ> endo, pick metacity then wait 10 seconds then beryl again
<endo> ah, ok
<wolfeySI> hmm
<Johto> wolfeySI: find out what runlevel is ubuntu, then make ur own symlink to point to a script ..use the naming of symlink same as the other symlinks on the /etc/rc#.d directories, first letter is either K or S ..that means starts or not..then some random number which tells the order they start
<endo> there we go!
<endo> so sweet
<endo> wow, thank you so much man :D
<Rhynri> xanne - go here http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<lizili> jrib:,how can i  install 'xfce4-4.4.1-indstaller.run'in shell ?and i have downloaded it today .i want update from 4.40 tp 4.4.1
<DarkMageZ> endo, no problem. enoy the effects.
<devinci> who speak french ?
<jrib> !fr | devinci
<ubotu> devinci: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<devinci> merci
<endo> DarkMageZ: one more question, where is the best place to get some themes!
<Rhynri> jrib the bot god strikes again. :D
<kdubois> cmo-0, i dont know how much help i'm going to be.. try asking at #latex?
<DarkMageZ> endo, what type of themes :P
<jrib> lizili: I don't know what the file does, so I don't really know if you will end up with a broken system.  I recommend you stick with the repositories
<jude> my pc can't read a DVD can onyone tell me y?? thanks
<jrib> !dvd > jude (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> cmo-0: what do you mean by "web login"?
<endo> DarkMageZ: themes for emerald
<lizili> jrib:if i double click it i will auto uncompress
<cmo-0> i've tried that. IMHO the problem is not related to latex. it is related to how configure certain user (who has no password)
<cmo-0> a login created to run a web application
<cmo-0> like www-data
<DarkMageZ> endo, i personally don't use the emerald engine. so i wouldn't know.
<v> Has anyoine here install enemty territory on ubuntu?
<endo> DarkMageZ: which engine do you use?
<allansv> I
<jrib> cmo-0: there must be a way to install the latex packages system-wide, no?  That seems like the best solution
<allansv> me =] 
<DarkMageZ> endo, gtk. (same as metacity)
<v> Hey allansv, could you tell me how you done it please?
<allansv> i've also installed neverwinter nights
<v> Im getting all sorts of problems when tyrying to install it
<lizili> jrib: i download it form http://www.xfce.org/,    it's name is   xfce4-4.4.1-indstaller.run
<allansv> just a second
<endo> ahh, ok. Well thank you so much for your help man
<cmo-0> okay jrib. seems one of the chances to get it done. thanks for all
<endo> much appriciated
<XristinaTv> hi can i ask some questions?
<kitche> XristinaTv: just ask your question no need to ask to ask
<lizili> but i can't install is follow the site of http://www.xfce.org/documentation/installers/xfce/index.html
<XristinaTv> how can i set ati drivers in ubuntu ? have problems !
<jrib> lizili: like I said, if you don't have a pressing reason to use that version instead of the repository one, it is a lot better to stick with the repositories
<v> whats the defaut SU password?
<jrib> !ati > XristinaTv (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> !root > v (see the private message from ubotu)
<v> got
<v> hmm
<DarkMageZ> endo, good luck and have fun. it's past midnight here =D
<v> im trying to run su -c "./et-linux-2.56-2.x86.run" and it asks for a password
<Rhynri> does 7.04 need a plugin for NTFS?
<jrib> v: yes, the page ubotu gave you explains
<v> you cant just explain? no, god your like a bot urself
<Rhynri> !NTFS
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<hrehf_> can somebody point me to good info on what partitions i need, what size they hsould be and what fs they should run? Google/rtfm is weak today
<jrib> v: I would just be typing what the page says... I don't see the point in that
<Rhynri> !ntfs-3g >Rhynri
<v> Well ive tried my password and it says authentication failed
<hrehf_> (i can't use the guided installer because i need total control over what hd/partitions it uses)
<jrib> v: read the page, you need to use sudo, not su
<v> ok
<XristinaTv> thats not help
<wolfeySI> Johto: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/ this helped
<jrib> XristinaTv: then you need to be more specific
<Johto> wolfeySI: good to hear !
<jrib> lizili: try to keep the discussion in the channel, thanks
<XristinaTv> if i was a scientist i wouldn ask
<allansv> Mine cds and dvds are being mounted as blank media. Does anyone knows why ?
<Johto> wolfeySI: it basicly does just what i told you but automaticly :D
<jrib> XristinaTv: you need to explain what exactly goes wrong when you follow the page or what exactly does not make sense to you
<magnetron> allansv: They are blank?
<Johto> wolfeySI: i made it my self on my debian server, made a script in /etc/iniet.f/ ..but called it using symling on /etc/rc2.d/S##something
<allansv> no
<v> whats the option to replace su -c
<v> sudo -c doesnt do it
<jrib> v: you aren't reading the page.
<magnetron> allansv: You didn't "finalize" them?
<allansv> in mandriva everything is fine
<allansv> they are video dvds and commond music cds
<magnetron> allansv: did you finalize them?
<Rhynri> ok, why would gparted not recognize an NTFS partition when its unmounted but have no problem looking at it when it is
<allansv> they were bought on stores
<v> i dont get it
<v> just explain it dude, stop being so stubborn, thats what ur here for right?
<allansv> it1s very strange
<v> allansv how did you install enemy territory?
<wolfeySI> ryushe: you really shouldnt change partition when it's mounted (and possibly in use)
<allansv> i've told u in the pvt
<wolfeySI> ryushe: it's bad thing to do and possibly dangerous for your data
<jrib> v: I'll gladly help you, but you need to be willing to read the documentation: To use sudo on the command line, preface the command with sudo: sudo echo hi
<v> i didnt even get a pvt
<rambo3> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kitche> allansv: you need to be registered to pm people on this network
<v> allan, just msg me here
<lizili> jrib:could tell me how to uninstall xfce4 ?thanks!
<allansv> when ubuntu boot's up, even with the dvd driver emptym, a icon is created in the desktop
<jrib> lizili: how did you install it?
<allansv> i just downloaded it
<allansv> and run
<allansv> o.o'
<Rhynri> nvm, i got it
<lizili> jrib:i installed it in shell in GNOME
<allansv> after that
<v> nvm
<Reed_> I am having a lot of problems with installing ubuntu 7.04. When I use the live CD, I get to the 1st load screen, everything goes fine and it just stops at a blank screen. When I use the alternate CD everything will load up until it asks me to select a Screen Resolution. After that it freezes at 6%
<v> i need libgtk1.2
<v> thats what it is
<ShadowXP> how long until the next ubuntu release?
<allansv> just update punkbuster
<kitche> !enter | allansv
<jrib> ShadowXP: october
<zmeiat_joro> I have Ubuntu installe, and I tried to install on a partition where I previously had FreeBSD; it installed fine but in the end there was a problem installing GRUB; I added an entry for Debian in the Ubuntu's grub.conf, but it gives me an error 17 (cannot mount selected partition)
<haf> ShadowXP, October
<ubotu> allansv: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jrib> lizili: what package did you install?
<zmeiat_joro> tried to install Debian*
<wolfeySI> Reed_: it could be your monitor (or video card) doesnt like default resolution
<allansv> sorry
<jrib> v: you understand now?
<Reed_> how would I change that wolfey?
<Reed_> I can't get it to install through either the Live CD or alternate
<lmosher> When a program opens a "open file" dialog window I always see all my .folders in my home directory (normally hidden for commands like ls... etc.) Is there a way to make them default to hidden, because it's really annoying to sort through them...
<zmeiat_joro> not menu.conf. menu.lst
<zmeiat_joro> emm, nayway
<lizili> jrib:i use the order 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop'in shell
<DSBassetts> I ran bz2recover and now I have 4847 files from that, what do I do with them?
<Johto> lmosher: i have thought that too, if you know let me know :)
<Johto> lmosher: i bet its controlled app bases :(
<jrib> lizili: ok, and you want to go back to just GNOME?
<wolfeySI> Reed_: at boot you'd edit boot line and add vga=some_number like listed here http://wiki.antlinux.com/pmwiki.php?n=HowTos.VgaModes
<wolfeySI> Reed_: dunno if that's problem, but it could be.
* wolfeySI gives up
<lizili> and then how to do in gnome /?
<jrib> lizili: see http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<lizili> jrib:and then how to do in gnome /?
<lmosher> Johto, I always though the .files was an interesting way to handle hidden files when linux was mostly text based, but whenever I use GUIs it's a PITA :/
<xanne> How can I get Big Desktop to work properly on 2 screens with different aspect ratios?
<lokulin> lmosher: have you looked throuh gconf-editor?
<lmosher> lokulin, not extensively
<lokulin> lmosher: I've wondered the same but not had a chance to investigate :-)
<Johto> lmosher: i know :(
<lizili> jrib:you mean i can't install xfce in xfce evironment ?
<lmosher> lokulin, I'll take a peek
<jrib> lizili: didn't you ask how to uninstall xfce?
<zendo> Hi. How can I make gnome not to anti-alias fonts in size some range (ie. 0-12) like in KDE?
<zendo> Hi. How can I make gnome not to anti-alias fonts in some size range (ie. 0-12) like in KDE?
<Reed_> wolfieSI, would it be like vga=0x104 for 1024x1768
<Reed_> 0x105**
<sek> anyone know how you can get xchat to keep a history of what you type so you can just press the up button to get it back?
<lizili> if i can install the new package of xfce4 ,that is better
<sek> well so it saves it when you quit
<lizili> jrib:if i can install the new package of xfce4 ,that is better
<jrib> lizili: but why, what is the essential feature that this provides that the repository version does not?
<pliz> Hi guys! Does anyone know what is happening when I try to obtain a dynamic IP using network manager in ubuntu feisty and instead I get eth0:avah zeroconf IP. If I reboot - then the correct IP is obtained
<incorrect> i am trying to configure slapd, i need some docs, where is the best place for a howto?
<lokulin> lmosher: right click in the directory listing and untick showh hidden files
<incorrect> !ldap
<ubotu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<neverblue> morning
<sek> whats the best irc search engine?
<lokulin> lmosher: too simple!
<sek> for files
<sek> ircspy is down :(
<zendo> anyone please?
<xanne_> I need help getting the Big Desktop function to work.
<pliz> eth0:avah local IP problem anyone?
<lmosher> lokulin, LOL! Man and I was going through page after page in google
<endo> Anyone know of a OSX like dock I could use?
<lmosher> lokulin, man, that's saved me so much grief. Well it's usually not a big deal, I just type the name of the folder I want, but that's so much easier. Thanks!
<incorrect> i don't get this slapd is complaining it can't find sasl
<sek> i just bought a dell d420 laptop for $1500 (AU) good deal?
<lokulin> lmosher: np. Saved me to. Never noticed till I went looking :-)
<zzuh> is it possible to install ubuntu from a portable hdd? load the image from a usb hdd (my bios allows booting via usb)
<pascual> pascual
<lokulin> sek: if it does what you want for a price you are willing to pay then it is a good deal. ;-)
<jonny> Hello
<benmayim> I have ubunty 7.04 server installed in vmware. I don't want to have to use sudo commands all the time. Is there some way to login as root so I don't have to?
<sek> wicked, thanks.. it should with dual processor, bought it because its tiny
<Jonny> Hey, Im new to Ubuntu, What bittorrent should i use and how do i install it?
<sek> sudo su
<liquiddoom> !bittorrent | Jonny
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bittorrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<radioaktivstorm> how on earth did i manage to turn on the SCIM thing....what does it do and how can i take it out of the tray
<helder__> Someone was able to setup the safari with wine?
<liquiddoom> Jonny: Er, yeah. Anyways, there is a bittorrent client built in
<Jonny> i used to use debian, for like 1 week and it had GNOME Torrent allready on it
<Jonny> i just installed Ubuntu and it doesnt seem to have it on it
<liquiddoom> Jonny: Ubuntu does have it
<helder__> Someone was able to setup the safari with wine?
<liquiddoom> Jonny: You have to add it to the menu
<Jonny> Ohhh, How would i go around doing that?
<liquiddoom> !alacarte | Jonny
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alacarte - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BFrank> just use konqueror
<liquiddoom> !menu | Jonny
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<radioaktivstorm> Jonny: try downloading  something thats a .torrent...it just loads  i believe.
<magnetron> benmayim: the best way would be to do sudo -s , that would give you a superuser shell
<Jonny> oh ok ;p
<magnetron> benmayim: enabling the root account is an unnecessary security risk
<Dysk> Hello. I've just installed Ubuntu (7.04) and updated it, and seem to have a rather odd issue. I can access all my windows partitions fine, except one folder in one of them - notably, my forty-odd gig music folder. Everything else works fine, just not this one folder. Any suggestions?
<liquiddoom> Jonny: Wow, ubotu, you fail.... anyways. Just look in your "menu layouy" and then check the "bittorrent" item
<endo> ok, anyone know how to go about updating gaim to pidgin?
<liquiddoom> er, layout.
<Jonny> Ahhh Yes
<Jonny> I Downloaded a .torrent file and it downloads
<Jonny> :P
<benmayim> magnetron, thx, it will only be a risk while I'm setting up, Idon't plan to keep it that way.
<radioaktivstorm> endo, i think youre gonna have to do the fun tar thing.... pidgin doesnt seem to have a .deb yet to my knowledge
<CharlieSu> is there a maximum filesize for NFS?
<liquiddoom> <Jonny>: Only thing I don't like abotu gnome-btdownload is there is no upload cap. If you wanna be a control freak, use something like azuerus
<nrdb> Hi I have just found what looks like a memory leak when using Nautilus 2.14.3, when view a directory with a lot of .WMF files a whole lot of memory was allocated, when I closed Nautilus the memory wasn't freed.  Anyone else seen this?
<endo> radioaktivstorm: ok
<Jonny> Thanks liquiddoom
<endo> and I need someone to recommend me a good torrent application
<Azul> radioaktivstorm: i recon there is a pidgin in the repositories, but it will ask you to uninstall gaim and nautilus send to
<Azul> for some reason
<liquiddoom> <endo>: At the moment I say go with azuerus
<radioaktivstorm> hmm lessee
<kazol> How do I change the color of the "Applications Places System" panel at the top left?
<endo> liquiddoom: awee, really?
<endo> there is nothing eles?
<Azul> nrdb: interesting observation
<liquiddoom> <endo>: There's a few others
<mon^rch> pidgin... as in carrier pidgin? :P
<benmayim> I want to install java runtime environment, but it's not on the list of installable packages in add/remove programs, and I don't know how to manually install in Linux. I'm new to linux.
<endo> mon^rch: no, the new Gaim
<liquiddoom> <endo>: CLI bittorrent, bittornado, some others... I think ubotu should have a factoid
<liquiddoom> !azureus | endo
<ubotu> endo: azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<liquiddoom> !bt | endo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<endo> !bittorrent | endo
<nrdb> Azul: its a problem for me as I need to keep loging out and back in often.
<kitche> !java | benmayim:
<ubotu> benmayim:: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<pacomurtas> ola
<pihus> I Installed Slab menu but somewhy it's all empty. how can I configure it?
<Absorto> hello! my host has a load avg of 8! if I stop udev it goes down to 0.
<tyler_d> trying to create a new user on an ssh box running 6.06?
<nix> hello everyone, anyone know how to convert a bin/cue set to a standard iso?
<bulmer> tyler_d: create the user as any regular user, the ssh daemon takes care of the login process
<Gnea> nix: apt-get install bchunk
<nix> k thanks I'll check that out..
<tyler_d> bulmer: whats the command? is it different through ssh? or the same? mind telling me the command?
<Gnea> bulmer: new user accounts must be done with administrative rights.
<endo> ktorrent obviously isn't going to work in Gnome is it
<bulmer> tyler_d man useradd   or    vipw
<tyler_d> bulmer: ty
<nix> endo: it should work with the kde libs installed...
<endo> nix: ah, ok. How do I go about doing that?
<nrdb> endo: I am using Konversation at the moment so I think it will work though a lot of dependacies will be installed.
<endo> doesn't seem worht it
<nix> endo: yup not really unless you really need to work with ktorrent
<nix> endo: its a great client though
* nix loves ktorrent
<Gnea> endo: why wouldn't it work in gnome?
<mezziah> what wouldn't work in gnome?
<endo> nix: I hate azureus
<radioaktivstorm> endo, ktorrent should work under gnome if you want to use it. might not match the rest of the gui....but should work fine :P
<sek> is ktorrent for kde?
<nrdb> Hi I have just found what looks like a memory leak when using Nautilus 2.14.3, when view a directory with a lot of .WMF files a whole lot of memory was allocated, when I closed Nautilus the memory wasn't freed.  Should I report this as a bug ?
<mezziah> sek: yes
<mezziah> sek: nearly everything that begins with 'k' is a kde app
<sek> haha
<sek> yeh, should of figured that out by now
<mezziah> i'm not kidding :>
<Gnea> sek: just like any other kde or gnome app, it only relies on the library files, not the interface itself
<nix> endo: me too.. too much of a config beast. ktorrent will work on gnome with all the funtionality. however, the gui may be a bit unpleasent
<mezziah> oh right
<olicat> hi all - i just had a process using 99% cpu for a while, called "321wn.gif x" - i can't seem to find any reference to it at all
<endo> I wish they would port utorrent for other os other then windows. its such a nice program
<olicat> it's nowhere on the filesystem
<Tom47> olicat running wine/
<Tom47> ?
<Gnea> olicat: that'd be a .gif file, which isn't an executable. how did you find that?
<sek> yeh defiantly, that exactly why i hate using kde apps
<Kal__> how can I test if my wireless adapter is working correctly? Im running Kismet and it does not show my ap. either the ap is bust (dont think so) or my wireless adapter. im using intel ipw2200.
<Gnea> !wireless | Kal__
<ubotu> Kal__: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<olicat> Gnea, it process name was "321wn.gif" ps ax showed it was executed as "./321wn.gif", so i assume there was script with that name somwhere
<Tom47> olicat do you have wine installed?
<olicat> Tom47, is that a wine process?
<endo> any of you guys use ubuntu as your main os?
<olicat> Tom47, no
<Tom47> olicat pls answer the question
<Tom47> ty
<Tom47> ok
<Gnea> olicat: and how did you go about trying to locate the file?
<sek> i used it for like a year
<endo> I don't even have windows intalled anymore, fuck it haha
<Kal__> Gnea, yea no help there
<olicat> Gnea, find / -name 321ns*
<kitche> !ohmy | endo
<ubotu> endo: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<sek> went completely microsoft-free
<Profquatermass> CAn someone help a 1st time user of Ubuntu?
<Tom47> olicat its possible for wine to run oddly named files ... if its a win binary or exe regardless of name is why i asked the question
<Gnea> olicat: tried changing the ps arguments to locate a PPID?
<nrdb> Profquatermass: you need to ask a question
<Profquatermass> Ok
<Gnea> Tom47: doesn't sound like a wine proces...
<olicat> Gnea, someone killed the process after they told me about it :/
<Tom47> gnea not in this instance since he does not have wine installed no
<Profquatermass> I've ran the ubuntu CD and its set the screen resolution too low. I've got a 1680x105 monitor and its 1024x768!
<Gnea> olicat: this is a multi-user system? gah...
<Profquatermass> 1680x1050
<Profquatermass> I've never used ubuntu before
<usuario_> gaja
<pihus> how to check whether swap is on or off?
<nrdb> Profquatermass: did you install or just run from CD
<Profquatermass> run from CD
<olicat> Gnea, no, it's just a firewall, but they're quite open with the access to root passwords - for some reason
<Gnea> pihus: use the 'free' command
<pihus> hmmm
<pihus> it somehow doesn't swapon automatically
<v> My dam cd drive is still not working
<v> Its jus not responding, and then any program that uses it crashes
<Gnea> olicat: morons. *ahem* it's possible that the file was removed already...
<v> Any one any ideas
<mero_aprendiz> Profquatermass, you should read a lot more about Linux and Ubuntu before you install is...
<nrdb> Profquatermass: I haven't run from CD for a while have a look at the options before starting the boot.
<Azul> replace it
<v> Ive tried absolutely everything :S
<kitche> pihus: see if top says it
<v> I hve not cash atm
<sparrw> what packages do i need for my local webserver to be able to run perl cgi?
<olicat> Gnea, urgh, this guy who killed the process!! i told him not to until i found out what it was
<Profquatermass> The only options from boot up is to choose the boot option.
<Azul> v: get cash
<kimmey2k3> what kinda plugin do I have to install to make http://atvs.vg.no/player/nyheter/9792-vaskehjelp-viste-seg-aa-vaere-.html work? I only have mplayer and that dosent work well
<Gnea> olicat: lol! check his .bash_history
<kitche> olicat: you can do a locate for the file
<nrdb> sparrw: you need mod-perl but it should be installed allready.
<Gnea> kitche: only if it's been there over a day
<sparrw> nrdb: ok, then perhaps ive got an option incorrect...
<v> Lol, this is supposed to be support for the os, not cash
<flami> Hi, is there something like irfanview for linux ? ( watch pictures and do some basic editing like resize )
<kitche> Gnea: depends on how it's setup I have mine to do it per hour
<Profquatermass> How do I tell Ubuntu I've got a widescreen monitor not generic?
<mero_aprendiz> flami, picasa is a good choice for that
<Gnea> kitche: that's pretty resoure intensive...
<Azul> v: i am trying to support you =D
<flami> ok
<flami> thanks
<nrdb> sparrw: make sure the CGI script is tagged as executable.
<mero_aprendiz> Profquatermass, you gotta edit xorg.conf
<Gnea> Profquatermass: it should autodetect it
<kitche> Gnea: not really
<sparrw> nrdb: it is
<Azul> v: does it work on windows?
<Profquatermass> I though Ubuntu 'just works' ?
<Slash> prof
<endo> just incase anyone cares, I found this
<endo> http://download.ubuntu.pl/_Feisty_Fawn/pidgin/2.0.1/
<Azul> Profquatermass: it doesn't
<Slash> you should use gedit
<Profquatermass> oh
<Slash> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<v> Yeah azul, it works perfectly fine on there
<v> just this
<Slash> and change the resolution you want
<Slash> (having widescreen to)
<sparrw> Profquatermass: why would you need to tell ubuntu that you have a widescreen monitor?  does it not offer the right resolutions?
<v> Someone said its the grub boot loader and i need ti replaace it with lilo but thats complicated
<Gnea> Profquatermass: there are odd cases now and then that don't work as intended
<mero_aprendiz> but you should know what you're doing than... read a little bit about xorg.conf...
<Azul> v: i don't think the bootload got anything to do with how your cd-rom behaves
<Azul> v: what programs do you use to burn?
<nrdb> Profquatermass: it just works (from the CD) for the widest posible setup, as wide screen monitors aren't very common it doesn't do it automattically.
<v> Nothing
<v> It just wont load CDS or respond full top
<freewilly> you just have to make one or two good modelines & wre them down on paper & in xorg.conf
<endo> nevermind, none of those packages work
<Azul> v: do CDs at least get mounted
<Musiq> Which program can I use as alternative for timidity?
<endo> !pidgin | endo
<Profquatermass> ok I've edited the xorg.conf file. Now what the screen hasn't changed
<v> no
<v> cd's do not mount
<v> and ive already looked in the cd options
<v> its all on auto mount
<endo> !gaim | endo
<v> and even when i click the mount function it still doesnt do anything :S
<freewilly> just google for a matching xorg.conf & paste it
<nrdb> Profquatermass: using <ctl><alt><1> do a "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<joe4288> hi im having trouble joining the kubuntu channel
<Nutubuntu> I had to end my Feisty installation at the "Select and install software" step. Is there a way to resume installing beginning at that step?
<Gnea> Profquatermass: you have to restart X for that - just press ctrl-alt-backspace
<joe4288> it says i need to be identified?
<kitche> !register | joe4288
<ubotu> joe4288: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Azul> v: all i can think of is ubuntu just doesn't like your cd-rom drive
<joe4288> yea i had the same problem when i install feisty
<joe4288> all i did was have it search for a img on my windows drive
<joe4288> and i made it use the img and BOOM all good
<bulmer> v do you believe your cdrom is still working? just for comparison, a cdrom reader i have is freaking so slow using ubuntu cd's but windows (a snap)
<Profquatermass> I've typed into terminal "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" and nothing is happening
<Profquatermass> I get no such file
<pihus> I need to modprobe and chmod everytime I boot up (to turn on wifi radio). How could I make it happen automatically?
<luc_> fdghj
<Gnea> Profquatermass: just press ctrl-alt-backspace, it will kill X and restart it for you, all while re-reading the xorg.conf file
<nrdb> Profquatermass: are you using Ubuntu or Kubuntu ?
<Gnea> heh
<trappist> who would I ask about claiming an existing, inactive username on the ubuntu forums, launchpad, etc.?
<daquino> is there a repo which has p idgin ?
<luc_> http://geeknode.org
<david_> hola
<Tom47> gday
<manga_aroche> ola
<radioaktivstorm> anyone know of a firefox theme that allows your gtk iconset to appear in the browser? kinda like how epiphany does it?
<manga_aroche> ay alguien
<aurynn> so what would I look at as to why 7.04 x86-64 wouldn't boot on my AMD64 system?
<Tom47> radioaktivstorm: i think there is an 'old-gnome' under the os group
<manga_aroche> al guna chica
<Gnea> aurynn: the error message
<aurynn> Gnea, none; it starts loading and goes to a black screen.
<radioaktivstorm> Tom47, cool, im actually looking to match my ubuntustudio iconset...
<Gnea> aurynn: uh-huh, what about the lights on the cdrom and hdd?
<aurynn> Gnea, None. It goes quiet. This is the 7.04 livecd
<v> whats the command to force unmount?
<radioaktivstorm> ha. and there it is....at gnome-look herself!
<Tom47> radioaktivstorm: i use the ubuntu tango theme
<Gnea> aurynn: okay, do you have anything other than ther keyboard, mouse, monitor, speakers plugged in?
<v> ?
<aurynn> Gnea, no
<v> whats the command to force unmount?
<Gnea> !repeat | v
<ubotu> v: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<silvertip257> I could use some help:  I've compiled busybox & need to add openssh to it ... instructions say to chroot & compile openssh ...
<aurynn> my first guess would be a bad image..
<hoelk> anyone else problems with unmounting removable usb devices in xfce btw?
<Gnea> aurynn: do you have another computer?
<aurynn> Gnea, only the one x86-64
<radioaktivstorm> Tom47 nice looking theme actually...hmm i may use that. i dont like the default them...its a bit faded especially on the laptop :/
<Gnea> hoelk: as long as there isn't a program that's using the device, shouldn't be a problem
<Gnea> aurynn: oh. what cpu is it?
<Mariko[Linux] > Now I have another problem - my wireless driver doesn't work, it's an Intel Proset Wireless card; 3945.
<hoelk> well but it is ;)
<Mariko[Linux] > It shows up as a restricted device.
<aurynn> Gnea, AMD Sempron 64. It ran 6.04-x86-64 without a problem
<hoelk> nevermind i cant really describe the bug now, just wanted to know if anyone has experiences with that
<Gnea> aurynn: AFAIK, 7.04 isn't a final stable release yet.
<mezziah> Gnea: it's stable since 2 months
<Gnea> aurynn: you may need to tweak the boot options for the kernel
<BFrank> why is the vesa driver for xorg on Ubuntu so choppy compared to the vesa driver for xorg on freebsd?
<v> So
<Gnea> mezziah: oh, had my fooled.
<v> How do i go about formating my external hdd?
<Gnea> me*
<aurynn> BFrank, it's a conspiracy
<jmerino> ytf776
<BFrank> does it have anything to do with DRI?
<v> How do i go about formatting my external HDD please someone?
<Gnea> !format | v
<ubotu> v: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Mariko[Linux] > Anybody?
<Gnea> !patience | v
<ubotu> v: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<scarecrow> Hi, i'm want to convert a .rpm pakage  to .deb can some1 plz help me?
<xeno__>  Say, I'm back trying to figure out my laptop.  I have the firewall up with my mac address, but that device doesn't appear to have any pickup reporter.
<Gnea> !wireless | Mariko[Linux] 
<ubotu> Mariko[Linux] : Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<berent> is there any tool to hack email passwords in ubuntu?
<Gnea> scarecrow: apt-get install alien
<xeno__>  It's a Netgear MR814v2.
<lokulin> !alien | scarecrow
<ubotu> scarecrow: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<xeno__>  Here are some other history items:
<xeno__>  1.  My friend who sold it to me had wireless working fine on it with Windows XP.
<lokulin> I've used alien on a few packages tho and it seems to work well
<scarecrow> Gnea, I did installed alien but then i dunno wat to do.
<xeno__>  2.  I installed Breezy on it last Summer and then upgraded to Dapper.  It never worked with the wireless net at my employment at the time.
<Gnea> aurynn: i really don't know what else to suggest other than try a 32bit image
<Tom47> Mariko[Linux] : have you enabled the driver in System > Administraton > Restricted Driver Manager?
<Gnea> scarecrow: man alien
<xeno__>  3.  I upgraded recently to Edgy and then to Feisty, and most everything else on this Toshiba Satellite A55-S3063 works fine.
<aurynn> Gnea, the 32-bit image is working fine
<Mariko[Linux] > Yes, I have, Tom47
<Tom47> k
<Benny> Hi, Having a problem with Compiz desktop effects on ubuntu feisty - it disabled without an obvious cause - can anyone help?
<xeno__>  When I go right now to the network GUI under System it has a check to the left of "wired " and a minus to the left of "wireless"
<Gnea> aurynn: try expert mode
<aurynn> Gnea, would it be worthwhile to reburn the image?
<scarecrow> Gnea, i am very new to Ubuntu. I did read the man alien but i dun understand anything.
<MentoreX> !german
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<xeno__>  ifconfig shows an eth0 for my wireless NIC that is not configured for IP.
<Gnea> aurynn: i would try to get the cd to boot with verbosity turned on (so you can see everything that's going on) and without X starting up
<aurynn> Gnea, all right
<Lunar_Lamp> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hard disks & optical drives transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<Gnea> sleepy time
<Tom47> gnite
<Gnea> laters
<aurynn> Gnea, how do I get to expert mode?
<xeno__> xeno@radioflyer:~$ lsmod | grep ipw
<xeno__> ipw2200               147016  0
<xeno__> ieee80211              33608  1 ipw2200
<scarecrow> Gnea, isn't there any easy method i can just convert rpm to deb?
<arsalan> hello
<arsalan> need help with xorg taking a shitload of cpu time on idle
<greyfrog> scarecrow, use the alien package
<Benny> Having a problem with Compiz desktop effects on ubuntu feisty - it disabled without an obvious cause - can anyone help?
<kazol_> Benny: Why don't you use Beryl?
<Benny> im new to this
<scarecrow> greyfrog, i installed alien but how do i convert the rpm pakage?
<kazol_> Benny: Use beryl-it's much better.
<XBehave> when my gfx card is plugged in my onboard card isnt listed in lspci, will it be possible to use both cards at the same time?
<roho> i removed gdm in an effort to use kdm instead.  however, now i can't get kdm to run on boot.  i just get a generic session with an xterm with no decorations.  i have searched the forums and went to #kubuntu with no luck.  anyone have any ideas?
<kazol_> Benny: I had problems with Compiz, plus the effects were worse than beryl.
<arsalan> scarecrow: alien -k package.rpm
<Tom47> scarecrow rightclick on the rpm
<Benny> Ok i will
<endo> !urban terror | endo
<Benny> Thanks
<XBehave> kazol_: benny will probably still have problems if compliz isnt working
<endo> !quake | endo
<greyfrog> scarecrow, can't remember off the top of my head...
<kazol_> Benny: I'll give you the link.
<greyfrog> scarecrow, you might need to read the man page
<endo> !quake 3 | endo
<arsalan> need help with xorg taking a shitload of cpu time on idle
<terlmann> Your system does not have the required software to enable 3D mode. Please contact your system administrator and ask them to install the OpenGL Python bindings and the GtkGLExt Python bindings.
<Rhynri> how do you check who has logged on your pc since last boot?
<Tom47> !ohm >arsalan
<roho> Rhynri: /var/log/auth.log
<Rhynri> roho - thanks
<xanne> Hi all ati driver not showing up in the restricted manager.
<roho> Rhynri: no problem!
<roho> now if someone could help me :)
<scarecrow> Tom47, i did rclick then wat?
<Rhynri> :D
<scarecrow> greyfrog, i kinda did read the man page. U c i am new to all these. I dun understand wats goin on.
<jrib> !3dchess | terlmann
<ubotu> terlmann: If you are trying to enable 3d effects in the GNOME chess game, please see https://launchpad.net/bugs/71593
<kazol_> Benny: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Eye_Candy
<roho> !kdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tom47> scarecrow if it does not show open with alien as an alternative go to properties and work throughthe openwith tab
<Benny> kazol_: thanks
<some_dude> hey
<arsalan> scarecrow: just open a terminal, go to the folder where the rpm is, and type in alien -k <rpmpackage.rpm>
<some_dude> I want to update my DNS serve to reflex the current IP of this computer, how do I do that ?
<aurynn> Gnea, I got it to boot to system
<kazol_> Benny: np, make sure you also include the "emerald themes" it will make you windows much nicer. Tell me if you have any problems.
<aurynn> and now I'm getting no signal, but I heard the startup tune
<Benny> akzol_: Thanks You!
<dseaver> i successfully installed ubuntu onto a dell poweredge 6450, but when it start to load ubuntu, it hangs then goes to busy box.
<Benny> kazol_: i have an nvidia card will this still work?
<aurynn> Gnea, my bets now would be on X failing to come up properly
<joe8891> hi im having some trouble
<daquino> which package has the gtk+2.0 development files ?
<joe8891> when ever i use ebay the comp forces me to the login screen
<wols_> daquino: libgtk |grep dev
<joe8891> im thinking it might be a java issue
<aurynn> yay, manual configuration
<wols_> apt-cache search it
<scarecrow> arsalan, do i have to go to a folder using terminal? if yes how? (my rpm paks are in /desktop/tools/)
<kazol_> Benny: I have that too. http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Beryl_.28Nvidia.29
<arsalan> scarecrow: cd /desktop/tools
<jrib> scarecrow: what are you trying to install?
<gilo2> !ipsec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipsec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<v> Yo
<scarecrow> jrib, Maya
<v> How do i format an external hdd?
<kitche> v: format it to what
<v> from ntfs to fat 32
<v> how would i do so
<kitche> v: well you you can't convert ntfs to fat32
<jrib> v: use gparted and stop using enter for punctuation please
<scarecrow> arsalan, thanx man, let me c wat happens.
<v> not convert
<jrib> v: you'll lose all the data
<Johto> hmm
<tuxub> hi, can someone point me some information on how to change the default logging rotation on the mail logs?
<jrib> scarecrow: the 3d program?
<v> format i mean, and sorry jrib, im used to windows and msn, so i use enter too much
<iphv37> hi!
<MacPhisto> I'm in trouble to install Modem and Wireless in my notebook Acer, there is anyone who may help me ??
<kitche> v: just load up gparted
<jrib> v: it's ok, but just keep it in mind because there's a lot of traffic here
<scarecrow> jrib, yes
<aurynn> Q: Is it worth it to fight to get ubuntu x86-64 working, or should I go with works-without-many-issues-32 bit?
<jrib> scarecrow: maybe http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Maya can give you some hints
<fuzzyhair> aurynn: unless you have over 4 gigs of ram, it's not that much of a difference
<Johto> ...
<jrib> aurynn: go with 32bit unless you know exactly why you want 64bit
<aurynn> well, 64-bit was more of a "because I can"
<MacPhisto> Anybody there may help me to install a Modem and Wireless card in my note Acer ??????
<NOT_guru> will the 32bit see more than 3 gigs of mem?
<scarecrow> arsalan, i did what u told me but it says "must run as root to convert to deb......."
<NOT_guru> mem is so cheap these days
<aurynn> my system maxes at 2gb, so that's not an issue
<dseaver> i successfully installed ubuntu onto a dell poweredge 6450, but when it start to load ubuntu, it hangs then goes to busy box.  any idea why it wond boot into ubuntu
<fuzzyhair> macphisto: google Acer (wireless card name) how to
<cein> how do i control ownership of locally mounted samba shares when using cifs?
<scarecrow> jrib, i read that but i dun understand the converting part
<NOT_guru> aurynn  I was asking for myself  I can get 4 gigs of mem for $150
<Tom47> aurynn its a moot point .... check out the issue in ubuntuforums where its been discussed adnauseum
<MacPhisto> fuzzyhair, I already done and didnot get to install . I Already tryed to install madwifi .
<aurynn> NOT_guru, yeah, ddr2 is cheap as dirty
<aurynn> *dirt
<lmosher> As I switched from Windows to Linux I find myself wanting more space on my drive for Linux and less for Windows. The issues is at the moment my hard disk had 3 partitions in this order: /dev/sda2 3Gb "restore" partition, /dev/sda1 27 GB Xp partition, /dev/sda3 42GB Ubuntu. I don't mind wiping the windows partitions, but I'll want to add a 10gb windows partition later and install windows again. Can I GROW my ext3 partition forward? Is
<lmosher> that bad?
<NOT_guru> so  will I need to load 64bit to see all of the 4 gigs as windows XP see's only like 3.3gigs
<ethernomad> Running Fiesty 7.04...How do I start DBus?
<kylefox> I'm having some difficulty setting up a folder I want several users to share... the share is at /home/shares/our_share, and I want everyone to have a symlink to it from their home folder, ie /home/joe/out_share.....but I can't figure out the permissions....
<MacPhisto> I need one person expert in Linux Ubuntu to help me to install modem and Atheros AR5006EG on my note .
<ompingu> quit
<TheCreationist> kylefox: Have you looked into group permissions?
<roho> or samba
<kitche> NOT_guru: x86 can see more then 4 gigs of ram with technology since x86_64 is still limited to 4 gig of ram without that technology any how but they tend to use that technology more
<andrew____> question
<Tom47> lmosher there are some excellent gparted tutorials at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/documentation.php
<kylefox> TheCreationist: yeah, that's what I'm trying to figure out.  all the users are in the same group ('staff')
<MacPhisto> Would I get help here or I'm in wrong community ????
<andrew____> i just installed kubuntu and now these random lines keep appearin gon the desktop
<andrew____> any suggestions?
<carrot_> how do i install flash on my ubuntu 64bit machine?
<KingMau> HI
<lmosher> Tom47, Ok, I was looking at gparted now, I was just wondering if it was evil to try to grow ext3 forward.. I've only shrunk partitions before, growing makes me nervous. I'll check out the tutorials there.
<greyfrog> !patience | MacPhisto
<ubotu> MacPhisto: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<KingMau> I NEED  HELP
<TheCreationist> kylefox: So you need to change the permissions of the symlink AND folder to allow that group access.
<NOT_guru> kitche   so bottom line is 32bit ubuntu will see all my memory ok..  thatnk you
<greyfrog> !ask KingMau
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask kingmau - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tom47> lmosher as with anything to do with partitioning the risk is always yours and yoy should ensure you have done yr backups
<KingMau> I NEED A DRIVER
<carrot_> how do i install flash on my ubuntu 64bit machine?
<KingMau> CONEXANT AUDIO DRIVER
<greyfrog> !caps | KingMau
<ubotu> KingMau: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<TheCreationist> !repeat | carrot_
<ubotu> carrot_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<franalo> ola
<_Andrew> carrot_: Applications -> Add/Remove programs -> Search for "flash"
<NOT_guru> this ubuntu community sure is nice.. thanks for everything
<kylefox> TheCreationist: okay, so something like chmod g+rwx our_share?
<lmosher> Tom47, Maybe I should just go ahead and delete the windows partitions and then make new ones, not bother growing. At this point I don't want to re-do things...
<andrew____> any one know what random lines appearing on the desktop might be?
<andrew____> after a new install
<TheCreationist> kylefox: I'm afraid I'm not too familiar with using chmod from the console, but yes... something like that :)
<roho> you can always 'man chmod'
<TheCreationist> kylefox: You can also do it from within gnome or KDE by right-clicking the folder, and select Properties.
<kylefox> haha okay, cause i know what i need to do, i just don't know the command line that well :)
<lmosher> Tom47, I don't have a convenient backup system at the moment and ruining my Ubuntu partition would suck greatly for me at the moment. Thanks for the link :)
<MacPhisto> greyfrogubotu: I apologize you , but I'm tryed to find answer for this matter a long time and I won't give up again to use Ubuntu .
<Tom47> lmosher its up to you ... i am experimenting now with gparted and so far, fingers crossed, i am happy with what its doing
<kitche> _Andrew: it would be hard to install flash on x86_64 since flash does not work on it without nspluginwrapper
<cdavis> andrew____, I would say it is more hardware related then software related
<kylefox> TheCreationist: I can't seem to use the GUI because I don't own the shared folder (it says it's owned by root)
<lmosher> Tom47, Cool, I'll try it at some point, I'll just need to get a big backup drive first :)
<TheCreationist> kylefox: Ah... okay
<_Andrew> kitche: noted
<kylefox> TheCreationist: also, does it matter in which order I change the permissions?  (create the share, set permissions, create symlink, set symlink permissions?)
<some_dude> how do i control which of the /etc/init.d program get started ?
<roho> kylefox: no
<Tom47> lmosher it'll work better than a sleeping cap :)
<TheCreationist> kylefox: First thing you should do is transfer owner ship to you.
<yrlnry> The F4 button on my laptop that is supposed to switch between the builtin display and the analog video output, does not work under ubuntu feisty.  Why might that be?
<TheCreationist> kylefox: sudo chown -R [yourname]  [file] 
<_Andrew> yrlnry: Does your laptop have updated firmware?
<yrlnry> I don't know.  How do I find out?
<KingMau> I NEED CONEXANT AUDIO HD DRIVER FOR UBUNTU
<TheCreationist> kylefox: The symlink will take whatever permissions are set for the file its linking to, I believe.  So you could save a step by setting the permissions for the share folder first.
<kitche> !caps | KingMau wuit using caps
<ubotu> KingMau wuit using caps: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<_Andrew> yrlnry: Normally the supplier if your laptop will make updates available for the BIOS. You can try on their website.
<Tom47> !patience > KingMau
<yrlnry> Thanks; I will go see.
<KingMau> JAJAJA OK SORRY
<kitche> KingMau: quit using caps
<_Andrew> yrlnry: I had problems with my laptop too. I then updated the BIOS and everything worked
<rockzman> Local: Bad packet length 1349676916. This happens When I try to access one machine from my Ubuntu server what does it means
<kylefox> TheCreationist: , that's what I don't understand.  I use 'chown' from the command line to change ownership of the share to myself, and 'ls -l' proves it works....but then in the GUI it still says 'monolift' (our root account) is still owner...
<Sparc42> Hello,  I'm running FF over EE and its pretty messed up. I want to a clean reinstall of FF from the liveCD.  Got all the backups done.  So from the liveCD I get to the partitioning and then I'm lost. I have a winxp partition that I don't want to lose.  anyone here can walk me through it?
<TheCreationist> kylefox: Did you use the -R switch when using chown?
<kylefox> yeah
<Mydalon> Hello
<kylefox> does chown not work twice in a row?
<rockzman> Local: Bad packet length 1349676916. This happens When I try to access one machine from my Ubuntu server what does it means
<kylefox> I used chown once, realized i set the wrong user, and then tried chowing again, but then it didn't apply in the GUI
<kylefox> i deleted the share, created it, chowned the right user and it work :/
<Toma-> There any way to see what version of a bios you have from ubuntu?
<_Andrew> rockzman: I am guessing it means the packets being sent to the computer are too big or too small
<Tom47> Sparc42: what does FF over EE mean exactly to you
<rockzman> _Andrew any other linux ssh program that access ssh
<Mydalon> I want to change my OLD debian system on my server and switch to ubuntu. However I have no possibility to use a CD. Is there some kind of tool that I can download on the server and start it there, that installs ubuntu (I have access via ssh and a serial console)?
<Sparc42> Tom47.  I updated to Feisty Faun over a previously installed Edgy Eft
<gudegnaw> I am finally making the decision to upgrade from Edgy to feisty.. should I be concerned about backing up my files? or is doing the upgrade through the update manager completely safe??
<Mydalon> gudegnaw: I had no problems, but that's a bad statistic ;-)
<RAH66> hey all
<ethernomad> Running Fiesty 7.04...How do I start DBus?
<gudegnaw> would my themes I have downloaded under edgy be kept when upgrading to fiesty?
<bipolar> Are there any policy documents anywhere that spell out who is part of the Ubuntu "Community"?
<benmayim> I'm running ubuntu 7.04. Does it have a firewall built in or do I need to download one, or do I need one at all?
<bipolar> benmayim: Unless you're running a public server, a firewall is probably unnecessary
<benmayim> yeah, bipolar, I'm running LAMP server...how is firestarter for a firewall?
<RAH66> i have a screen res problem i installed feisty today with safe graphics mode everything went fine but when I restarted my pc it gave me a out of range on my lcd
<magnetron> !firewall | benmayim
<ubotu> benmayim: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Tom47> Sparc42: if all else fails checkout something like  http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Ubuntu-7-04-Windows-User-P-O-V-52973.shtml
<kitche> benmayim: well it's just a frontend to the firewall iptables
<bipolar> benmayim: I've never used it. I've used firewall builder (fwbuilder)
<bipolar> benmayim: they all create scripts for iptables.
<ReServe2> OpenOffice Impress crash when running a slideshow in loop? Is this a know issue? Is there a fix?
<_Andrew> Toma-: sudo dmidecode --type system
<mocito> hola
<RAH66> any ideas?
<benmayim> ok, I willget firestarter for now, I prefer a gui. thx guys
<Tom47> !es > mocito
<_Andrew> !sp mocito
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp mocito - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Toma-> _Andrew: hmm thanks! its got no output tho :/
<bipolar> benmayim: fwbuilder is a gui, but it's a rather complex one. lots of options and features
<darkstar_> help removing nvidia glx new keep getting this error
<darkstar_> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx-new_1.0.9755+2.6.20.5-16.28_amd64.deb: failed in buffer_read(fd)
<tck> somehow the 'thin' theme did not appear in my list of gnome themes, how does one enable it?
<slipzer0> Where is a good article to get wifi working with wpa2 enterprise?
<_Andrew> Toma-:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HotkeyResearch#head-e3df6ee027cab015fbc7f575c5fa2e4260f5234e
<zpertee> hi I'm running feisty fawn and I'm trying to use the application expect.  however there isn't an autoexpect anyone know what the deal is?
<Toma-> thanks again _Andrew :)
<gudegnaw> where are the theme settings and icons saved?
<RAH66> if you get drivers running from the live cd will they still be there when you install feisty?
<sx66> how do you configure multisync with a pocketpc sx66?
<bipolar> RAH66: yes
<RAH66> cool
<bipolar> RAH66: wait...
<Halai> my screensaver doesn't activate when it is supposed to. using nvidia geforce2 mx/mx400. sometimes it does. sometimes it doesn't. is very moody. is the process or something like that crashing? and is so how can i check and restart it.
<bipolar> RAH66: do you mean if you install drivers after the disk boots?
<RAH66> so i can maybe sort out my screen res problem that way?
<Sparc42> Thanks Tom
<bipolar> RAH66: If it works with the disk, it will work once installed.
<^rike^> Why can't I listen to the sound of two applications simultaneously with my soundblaster live sound card?
<RAH66> but i installed fine but when i restarted and tried to run it normally it gave me an out of range error on my screen
<bipolar> RAH66: what screen/card?
<darkstar_> does anybody knows why i keep getting that error when trying to remove nvidia glx new?
<spasticteapot> ;Does anyone know of a good USB to PlayStation 2 controller adapter for Linux?
<RAH66> nvidia geforce 6600 gt
<sek> most work with lnux
<RAH66> benq flat screen 19"
<sek> linux
<Toma-> spasticteapot: make sure its compatible with gamecon
<benmayim> I'm slowly making the switch from windows to linux, and I used to run azureus on windows with peer guardian to block prying eyes. Is there something like peerguardian for linux?
<Toma-> benmayim: moblock
<randoman> Hi guys, im running ubuntu 7.04 with xgl and compiz and beryl. compiz works and beryl doesnt but thats not my question, when i have compiz loaded it works fine. but when I open a program from the tool bar it opens the program but gets the background all distored. This doesnt happen when I open a program from the desktop. Any ideas?
<ReServe2> OpenOffice Impress crash when running a slideshow in loop? Is this a know issue? Is there a fix?
<spasticteapot> tomaGamecon?
<Halai> my screensaver doesn't activate when it is supposed to. using nvidia geforce2 mx/mx400. sometimes it does. sometimes it doesn't. is very moody. is the process or something like that crashing? and is so how can i check and restart it.
<spasticteapot> toma: Gamecon?
<randoman> its very weird only does it when i open something from the toolbar
<Toma-> spasticteapot: its the generic gamepad for systems kernel module
<Toma-> eg, snes, PSX, c64 and so on
<spasticteapot> How odd.
<spasticteapot> Thanks.
<nor1> hi - Does anyone know how I can get my initial user to be seen on the user settings gui? so strange, but only shows root and another user, but not the intial user? grrr... any help appreciate, cheers
<benmayim> toma, where do you get moblock?
<Toma-> np :) (i think the PS2 is one of the supported systems)
<RAH66> I think it is the 24bit thing and I need to run at 16 or 32 bit how do I get this to work?
<Toma-> benmayim: google is a good start... www.moblock.org ?
<spasticteapot> Toma-: I'm not quite sure some USB to PlayStation 2 adapters will work, though.
<greg_g> is there a command (if yes, what is it?) that shows you what packages the user has installed, in either apt-get or synaptic?  Or maybe just a list of packages and when they were installed?
<chainlynx> hey, I accidentally chowned the /var/run directory to someone else besides root, and now I can't su or sudo anything... is there any way to change this back to chown root???
<bipolar> RAH66: what res?
<benmayim> ok, but I'm so new to linux, if it involves some kind of manual install, I'll be lost.
<RAH66> 1400x900
<gudegnaw> I am going through the dis upgrade and in the list of packages it is going to remove [apache2 and php4]  are list and they are not listed to be re-installed... why is an upgrade to fiesty trying to remove apache?
<RAH66> sorry 1440x900
<rem_> Hey, How would you connect a cordless desktop (keyb+mouse) that has 1 male usb plug into a kvm switch with 2 female ps/2 plugs ?
<bipolar> RAH66: have you tried reconfiguring X?
<nor1> anyone help on INITIAL USER hidden on user settings gui in feisty? CHEERS
<bipolar> RAH66: or installing the propriatary nvidia drivers?
<RAH66> what through recovery thingy sorry im still a ubuntu noob
<bipolar> RAH66: I would try reconfiguring X first.
<joe4444> anyone using 2 digital flat panel displays with nVidia TwinView and Feisty?  i had this working fine with Edgy but can't figure out why now my 7900GS can't even detect my 2nd monitor... (WW) NVIDIA(0): TwinView requested, but only 1 display devices found.
<RAH66> x11?
<bipolar> RAH66: is the system running on another pc so you can chat and work at the same time?
<yermohangul> Does someone know if the bug with the chipset of the wireless cards RTL8185 is solved?
<RAH66> no i run it on one of my other drives
<bipolar> RAH66: btw, 24bit = 32bit as far as X is concerned.
<RAH66> oh
<RAH66> hectic
<greg_g> I found the command in synaptic, File -> History, is there a similar feature in apt-get?
<RAH66> how do i get to x if I cant get into ubuntu?
<gudegnaw> anyone with a running apache server in edgy upgraded to fiesty?
<D_G_Calquhoon> Hi, anyone got a minute to help a ubuntu noob?
<RAH66> or i do get into ubuntu but i cant see anything
<RAH66> lol
<magnetron> D_G_Calquhoon: go on, ask your question
<_Andrew> D_G_Calquhoon: Don't ask to ask. Just ask your question. :D
<ReServe2> bainna!
<RAH66> coz i can hear it start up
<gerro> D_G_Calquhoon: noob what you need?
<D_G_Calquhoon> thanks folks. When I start my pc with the ubuntu disk in, it boots into ubuntu, but freezes before it starts installing
<tck> hello, i can't seem to select the 'simple' theme from gnome-themes
<tck> any ides?
<tck> *ideas
<roler> how do I install root certificates into ubuntu?
<gerro> tck: is simple theme there?
<tck> nope
<gerro> tck: if not check synaptic for gnome themes
<tck> Gerrit, its there in synaptic
<RAH66> how do i get to x?
<_Andrew> D_G_Calquhoon: Could you be more specific about when exactly it freezes? What version of Ubuntu are you trying to install?
<RivaeAerya> I just bought a new monitor. It doesn't look very sharp. What should i do?
<tck> gerro, and i browsed to /usr/share/themes and i can see a folder called simple
<gerro> RAH66: ctrl alt backspace to restart x and ctrl alt f7 to go back to your current x session
<tck> tried installing the .xml gerro, not sure if thats how one installs a new one
<gerro> RAH66: make sure /etc/modprobe.d/gdm start is done if there is no x so far
<RivaeAerya> I just bought a new monitor. It doesn't look very sharp. What should i do?
<sek> take it back
<magnetron> !fixres | RivaeAerya
<ubotu> RivaeAerya: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Gerrit> tck: what?
<RivaeAerya> magnetron: thanks
<Gerrit> tck: I suppose you mean gerro not gerrit?
<gerro> tck: if your doing it yourself you might need to set the right permissions with chmod and chown http://www.ezau.com/latest/tools/chmod.html
<tck> ok let me see
<D_G_Calquhoon> I'm trying to install 7.04. It usually freezes on the ubuntu splash screen after the loader, but one time it went a bit further and only froze when i double-clicked install.
<gerro> Gerrit: there can only be one!
* gerro draws his sword
<rockzman> Local: Bad packet length 1349676916. This happens When I try to access one machine from my Ubuntu server what does it means
<Gerrit> hm
<Gerrit> oh
<Gerrit> one moment
<Gerrit> oops
<Benny> Hi, installed emerald theme manager, shut down computer come back on now and the taskbars have disappeared. can anyone help?
<Arsanerit> gerro: There are two of me and only one of you.
<gerro> rockzman: your MTU is set too high
<tck> gerro, well the permissions on the themes folder is 755
<_Andrew> D_G_Calquhoon: Did you try testing your memory to make sure it isn't bad? Do you have problems with other operating systems?
<tck> regardless if i add write to it, when i browse and try and select something, says not valid file type
<tck> that ext. does a theme in metacity use?
<tck> *what
<Arsanerit> Where can I disable hardware acceleration for my ati radeon mobility 700x video driver (fglrx, the propietry one)? I don't see it in aticonfig; am I not looking properly?
<gerro> Arsanerit: wow 2 on one lucky me, git r dun :)
<roler> how do I install root certificates into ubuntu? I am trying to get a www.cacert.org cert installed
<gerro> Arsanerit: use /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<D_G_Calquhoon> I'm running XP at the moment with no problems, don't think there's any problems with the memory. I ran the memory test off the ubuntu cd (cancelled it at about 20% because I got bored :D ) but it hadn't found any problems before then.
<Arsanerit> gerro: Okay.
<Arsanerit> gerro: Is it the "DRI" section?
<iphv37> hi! can u explain me how to set up my audio device to listen rosegarden?
<Arsanerit> I'm looking for differences between my previous and current configuration.
<RivaeAerya> I'm still having problems with my monitor. The fonts don't look very sharp. What should i do? resolution problems have been fixed.
<gerro> Arsanerit: I have no clue never used ATI before but all your configurations are listed in that one file
<Arsanerit> Yes
<Arsanerit> Ok.
<Arsanerit> I thought perhaps someone knows.
<gerro> Arsanerit: it probably has a xorg.conf.backup there
<Benny> Is it possible to run ubuntu on an Xbox 360?
<_Andrew> D_G_Calquhoon: So no problems there. What hardware are you using?
<Arsanerit> I have my old configuration and my new one
<Arsanerit> My old is FC4
<gerro> RivaeAerya: make sure hinting and anti aliasing are turned on
<Arsanerit> There's no .backup though
<gerro> RivaeAerya: might also want to play around with system fonts
<Arsanerit> I can also just pray that google-earth won't hang anymore.
<tck> gerro, any other ideas?
<RivaeAerya> gerro: they're both at maximum
<RivaeAerya> gerro: DPI says 96. is this wrong?
<iphv37> there's anyone to help with sound things?
<RivaeAerya> the new monitor is a Samsung Syncmaster 940MW
<gerro> Arsanerit: I think google earth has dependencies it doesn't list because on one my computers it doesn't work but on the other ones it does
<gneale> Hey guys and gals. I am giving a talk at our local LUG's "Newbie Night". The topic is "Howto install restricted formats", for example listening to .asx radio feeds. What is the best web resource for preparing this talk?
<D_G_Calquhoon> _Andrew: AMD Athlon 64bit 3000+ running at 2.01ghz, 1.5gb RAM, Radeon 9800 Pro
<gerro> RivaeAerya: hmm try 128
<roho> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<CountDown> I just made the upgrade from Edgy to Feisty and have run into a problem with fsck failing on boot.  Searching the web turns up several similar cases, but I can't find a definitive way to fix this.  My problem is essentially the same as http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2454533
<roho> gneale: what ubotu said is a great starting place
<_Andrew> D_G_Calquhoon: 1.5 GB of ram? Can you do that with your Motherboard? Just interested.
<iphv37> errr.. i need help!!
<RivaeAerya> gerro: the fonts got REALLY big. But the sharpness problem still hasn't been fixed
<_Andrew> D_G_Calquhoon: Are you using the 64 bit version of Ubuntu?
<D_G_Calquhoon> _Andrew: ... err well I just presumed I could... 1.5gb seems to work just fine. And yeah its the 64bit version.
<_Andrew> D_G_Calquhoon: Just wondering because my motherboard manual had a table with various ways of putting the ram in. Anyway I am sure its nothing to do with your problems
<sebastian> english or Espaol?
<Tom47> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<D_G_Calquhoon> _Andrew: Yeah I don't think I've got my manual, some guys installed it for me when I blew my last mobo and didn't give me any details about it.
<joacim_> i would like to report some 404 missing html documents to the ubuntu documentation project folks. The buglist in lunchpad for this project do not already contain these missing pages, but I noticed that the Server Guide is under rearrangment or something. Anyone who knows if it is any point in reporting this or who  might know?
<sebastian> thx Tom47
<GhostFreeman> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_Andrew> D_G_Calquhoon: Are you using the 64bit version of Ubuntu or the x86 Version of Ubuntu?
<Johto> what to type if i want to use xscreensaver only on ONE display(second is tv) ..i have multiple screens
<Johto> -display host:display.screen <-- how is it typed ?
<meep> hi guys, I downloads a Usplash for ubuntu, and I tried to 'make' it and it spat this back out..../bin/sh: pngtousplash: not found
<meep> ...what should I do to install this file?
<Arsanerit> I made the mistake of installing '*font*' :-S
<bsdunix> i need something like find-utils locate. apparently, there is no such thing via apt-get src. anybody got a hint for me?
<yermohangul> hola sebastian
<greg_g> joacim_: there is an #ubuntu-doc channel (or something similar)
<iphv37> everytime i start rhythmbox, the sound is well configured and i can listen the sound.. but with rosegarden, wired, or even with sound recorder i get no sound!!!
<D_G_Calquhoon> _Andrew: well the image I'm burned the cd from is ubuntu-7.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<CountDown> Anyone else have problems booting (fsck failure) after upgrading from Edgy to Feisty?
<joacim_> thanks greg_g, I'll look over there.
<roho> bsdunix: uh, did you try just findutils?
<gerro> RivaeAerya: you there?
<meep>  hi guys, I downloads a Usplash for ubuntu, and I tried to 'make' it and it spat this back out..../bin/sh: pngtousplash: not found
<meep>  ...what should I do to install this file?
<bsdunix> roho ... nope. escaped me. thanks
<_Andrew> D_G_Calquhoon: You might have less problems if you downloaded the x86 version of Ubuntu.
<roho> bsdunix: no prob
<Tom47> CountDown: what problem are you having?
<gerro> D_G_Calquhoon: x86 version pwnz
<bsdunix> rohowow. i already have locate results for a search on my system!
<bsdunix> apt-get is amazing fast
<D_G_Calquhoon> Thanks folks, I'll give x86 a try :)
<CountDown> Tom47: It's essentially the same problem outlined at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2454533 (and elsewhere), but I can't find a definitive solution.
<D_G_Calquhoon> If it doesn't work I'll be back.
<sebastian> how i can see the files in .amule/incoming ?? i cant get the files
<_Andrew> D_G_Calquhoon: If you run into more problems we're here to help
<meep>  hi guys, I downloads a Usplash for ubuntu, and I tried to 'make' it and it spat this back out..../bin/sh: pngtousplash: not found
<meep>  ...what should I do to install this file?
<slipzer0> Ok, how do I remove totem-movie player or make gmplayer the default movie player?
<D_G_Calquhoon> Thanks, 'preciate it :)
<meep> i already have installed usplash
<D_G_Calquhoon> Ciao!
<iphv37> how can i configure my audio device to listen in sound recorder???
<roho> bsdunix: apt-get owns.  soon you'll change your nick.
<Tom47> Countdown check that the uuid's in fstab are consistent with the output from blkid
<peanutb> iphv37, you probably need to select the recording device in the gnome mixer
<bsdunix> i think i recall doing a sudo apt-get remove portsentry, but locate portsentry finds configs and libs and such. did i not use proper string and arguments/flags for to remove this bin?
<meep> forget my problem i fixed it
<iphv37> peanutb, gnome mixer?
<CountDown> Tom47: I checked that and it looks like the swap partition's UUID differs.  Any idea why this happened and the best way to fix it?
<snake444> i have problems with script of ipv6 from btexact tunnel, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26453/
<v> Hey
<peanutb> iphv37, boubble click on the speaker icon
<v> Whats the ebst tool for video conversion?
<Tom47> i would correct fstab and see if it fixes the issue ....
<peanutb> *doubble
<bsdunix> roho; lol... i'm pleasantly surprised thus far
<Tom47> CountDown:  i would correct fstab and see if it fixes the issue ....
<roho> bsdunix: excellent
<peanutb> bsdunix, try adding --purge to that command
<v> anyone know any decent video conversion tools?
<CountDown> Tom47: Yeah, I'm trying to avoid doing things I don't understand.  Seems like voodoo that this problem would come up at all.
<iphv37> peanutb, it shows me that the sound card is sis si7012
<bsdunix>  peanutb thanks
<Tom47> CountDown: sudo gedit /etc/fstab ..... yes i understand that i cannot give you chapter ond verse on reasons
<RAH66> is there a way start ubuntu like in safe mode for windows?
<peanutb> iphv37, it should allow you to select your recording device in the recording tab.
<Tom47> RAH66 yes using the failsafe option on boot up but that does not give you a gui
<CountDown> Tom47: Thanks for you input, though.  I'll resort to editing fstab if I can't find another way.
<Hoc1> so I'm considering going from win32 to ubuntu but I have a mirc trivia script bot with about 4k questions.
<iphv37> peanutb, it only shows the "capture"
<_Andrew> slipzer0: Right Click the movie file -> Open with tab
<v> Doesnt anyone know any tools for converting videos!
<iphv37> *"capture" volume
<jrib> v: ffmpeg
<RivaeAerya> I'm still having problems with my monitor. The fonts don't look very sharp. What should i do? resolution problems have been fixed.
<Hock> is there an application for ubuntu that will support mirc trivia scripts?
<jrib> v: or mencoder
<RAH66> coz I have a screen res issue and i have to do something with x (<<< noob)
<predaeus> v, google for mencoder and ffmpeg
<RivaeAerya> Or is this just because i switched from CRT to LCD?
<peanutb> iphv37, you have to go into the preferences dialog and select your microphone or whatever it is.
<v> ok sure thing, thanks guys
<RivaeAerya> It's a new monitor
<Tom47> RivaeAerya: try System>Preferences>Fonts
<_Andrew> RivaeAerya: System->Preferences->Font .. have a play about in there until your happy
<RivaeAerya> Tom47: Already did so. Still not sharp
<snake444> i have problems with script of ipv6 from btexact tunnel, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26453/
<peanutb> Rivae, try replugging in your monitor cable
<MentoreX> hello anyone knows how i can use the mic with a terratec dmx 6 fire?
<Tom47> RivaeAerya: i only find this sort of issue here when i am using a non native resolution for the monitor
<_Andrew> RivaeAerya: Try clicking on the details button.
<RivaeAerya> I switched off hinting and then the problem was almost gone..
<RivaeAerya> i have the hinting on max
<RivaeAerya> can that be causing it?
<iphv37> peanutb, it's already selected the microphone capture in preferences!
<atrus> RivaeAerya: also, see if your monitor has an "auto adjust" feature. mine was a bit blurry until i let it do its thing there.
<JC_Denton_> upgraded 6.10 to 7.04 but now my comp won't read any keyboard input. What to do? (k/b works fine otherwise)
<sdac> hi, is there any diference between installing KDE on xubuntu fiesty... and downloading kubuntu fiesty directly ?   I already have xubuntu
<Music_Shuffle> sdac, if you do the former, you'll have XFCE + KDE
<iphv37> peanutb, there's a tab "switches" and there's too the microphone selected!!
<Music_Shuffle> sdac, and if you just DL Kubuntu Feisty directly, you'll just have KDE.
<sdac> ok so there is no downside since the base is identical i guess
<Tom47> sdac usually no dif if you install kubuntu-desktop
<Music_Shuffle> sdac, no downside if you have enough HDD space.  :)
<sdac> ok great thanks
<peanutb> iphv37, is the capture volume all the way up? do you need to put a mic boost on?
<kylefox> Bah!  I don't want a Desktop folder in my home directory?  Can I get rid of it permanently?
<atrus> RiverRat: lcd monitor? i use max hinting with subpixel antialiasing turned on here.
<Hock> is there a script for x-chat that will function similarly to the trivia script for mirc?
<DrFrasierCrane> is it possible to change "expand icon"? i mean on linux there is this arrow, but i like + / - better (like default on windows) i mean expand in tree controls
<_Andrew> JC_Denton_: Is your keyboard bluetooth?
<JC_Denton_> no, standard ps2
<JC_Denton_> Andrew, no, standard ps2
<RivaeAerya> atrus: I've discovered the size of the screen is a bit... wrongly sized, i let it autodetect and it still is. How do I adjust?
<atrus> kylefox: what app created it? if it's gnome, you can tell it to use your home directory directly as your desktop (which has the extra benifit of forcing you to keep your home directory tidy :) )
<JC_Denton_> Andrew, I will have to go AFK for now and will troubleshoot this issue later on again. thanks
<atrus> RivaeAerya: not really sure. autodetect always pulls it off right for me, provided i have bright content along all edges of the screen.
<atrus> RivaeAerya: vga or dvi?
<Johto> any way to control which display goes blank using screensaver ( i have multiple independand screens) ?
<bsdunix> roho: a few years ago, i left linux because of so many "standards" - always heard debian was only truly gnu compliant but very behind. now i've found THE linux for me :)
<RivaeAerya> atrus: hold on, let me ask my dad
<RivaeAerya> atrus: VGA
<atrus> RivaeAerya: lcd?
<iphv37> peanutb, the volume is on top for all!! and it's not necessary to put the mic boost on, i think! it's possible to listen the mics sound.. but when i start a program like sound recorder the sound from the program disappears!!
<RivaeAerya> atrus: yes
<tck> quick question, http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/gnome/gnome-themes where did the 'simple' theme go to
<RivaeAerya> atrus: Samsung SyncMaster 940MW
<tck> i was using it earlier, and re-installed after testing something, and now its gone
<bsdunix> them syncmasters are great. i had one with bnc inputs
<RivaeAerya> bsdunix: can you help me then?
<bsdunix> what with?
<Badzo> how can i set a 'wallpaper' in the terminal?
<bsdunix> i wasn't payin' attention, sorry
<atrus> RivaeAerya: i'm not sure. the auto-adjust has always worked well for me there. when you say it's the wrong size, what do you mean exactly?
<RivaeAerya> bsdunix: The fonts don't look sharp and there's a bit of the bottom stretched too much, i can move the windows all the way down without them showing anything
<RivaeAerya> atrus: there's a little space at the bottom i can't se
<RivaeAerya> see
<QwertyM> Badzo, Edit > Current Profile > Effects > Background Image
<Tom47> RivaeAerya: is yr resoltion set at 1440x900?
<jrib> Badzo: use gconftool-2 to set the gconf key for it
<RivaeAerya> Tom47: Yes
<Badzo> QwertyM: thanks
<dseaver> when i boot my computer, it hangs at the ubuntu splash for a minute then it starts busy box, and not ubuntu
<_Andrew> RivaeAerya: That is the correct font for your monitor?
<_Andrew> uhh
<mezziah> Badzo: when entering the terminal, go to "Edit", "Profiles", "Edit", "Effects"
<giany911> im trying to get a v360 to work with moto4lin .. and i have a problem i have to manually edit 4902 to be 4901 and i dont know how
<giany911> Bus 002 Device 032: ID 22b8:4902 Motorola PCS E398 GSM Phone
<_Andrew> RivaeAerya: That is the correct resolution for your monitor?
<RivaeAerya> _Andrew: yes
<mezziah> Badzo: there you can set your wallpaper
<_Andrew> ok
<Hock> Is there a trivia script for an irc client usable in ubuntu?
<bsdunix> RivaeAerya sounds like monitor is old. try manually centering yoke coil with rubberized glove if front panel settings controls don't help
<RivaeAerya> bsdunix: I just bought it!
<peanutb> ipvh, does this sound something like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-media/+bug/53448 ?
<atrus> RivaeAerya: perhaps maximize a window, like a web browser, and then try the monitor's auto-adjust feature. sometimes mine doesn't work optimally if there isn't screen content everywhere
<RivaeAerya> atrus: didn't work
<GrueTamer> Hock: i know someone who set up a trivia game, and i can play it, so, i would think so
<atrus> bsdunix: augh. i hope you're joking, because we're talking about a new flat-panel LCD
<maroth> hi irc :) I seem to be having problems with sound recording on ubuntu feisty. i'm using ALSA, and my sound card is recognized ok. recording works too, but after some arbitrary time (about a minute, sometimes more sometimes less) the recording just stops (or teamspeak just transmits static). does anyone have any ideas?
<bsdunix> RivaeAerya; i think you bought a dud
<avernos> is it better to use a native windows driver with ndiswrapper for the wireless chipset RTL8185 or should i try to unncoment it from the black list ??
<RivaeAerya> bsdunix: I think my dad bought it in an official store.
<atrus> RivaeAerya: either he's confused or trying to be funny :)
<Hock> Grue: thanks. there's a pretty comprehensive mirc script that I use currently but I want to switch to ubuntu but don't want to lose all the qeustions
<RivaeAerya> atrus: alright
<Hock> even if I have to convert them to another format
<Hock> I can parse the file and put it in the new format or whatever.
<bsdunix> RivaeAerya i was cornfused... it is a dud if it has that stretch out of square, right?
<sarthor> Hi, i have adsl modem in bridghe mode.... how to creat dialer on my ubuntu fiesty???
<RivaeAerya> bsdunix: no
<RivaeAerya> bsdunix: And with that comes, in Windows it did all fine.
<dseaver> when i boot my computer, it hangs at the ubuntu splash for a minute then it starts busy box, and not ubuntu, any ideas why it wont load up ubuntu?
<bsdunix> i would try calling up the xorg-configure util once more
<RivaeAerya> Linux is where it's failing
<helpme> ok guys, I am trying to erase entire disk and install and it doesnt work.. I have tried several times and even left the install going overnight... I have never been able to partition with linux partition managers.. any suggestions?? pplleeeaaasseee
<kylefox> atrus: how can i force gnome to use my home folder for my desktop?
<joe4444> when installing Ubuntu does it matter if both my displays are connected to my video card?  should i only connect the 2nd LCD after installation?
<iphv37> peanutb: yes!!!
<atrus> kylefox: i'm not sure there's a proper gui for the option anymore, but gconf-editor will let you set it.
<_Andrew> Hock: Would recoding your script be out of the question?
<RivaeAerya> atrus, bsdunix: And with that comes, in Windows it did all fine. Linux is where it's failing
<bsdunix> RivaeAerya play it safe with your next xorg config; i think there are special apps and settings required for lcd.
<iphv37> peanutb, it comes back to "capture"!!
<kylefox> atrus: okay, thanks....erm, what's gconf-editor :)
<GhostFreeman> ati
<peanutb> iphv37, there seems to be a fix further down on that page.
<GhostFreeman> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sarthor> Hi, i have adsl modem in bridghe mode.... how to creat dialer on my ubuntu fiesty???
<magnetron> RivaeAerya: You are repeating yourself
<iphv37> peanutb, ok, i'll see...
<bsdunix> RivaeAerya also give vesa a try, play it safe, rule out as many unneeded variables
<RivaeAerya> magnetron: Because i thought they didn't get to read my message
<atrus> kylefox: install gconf-editor if neccesary, and run it. you want to enable the /apps/nautilus/preferences/desktop_is_home_dir option.
<magnetron> RivaeAerya: they do, i'm sure
<GhostFreeman> hey was pidgin included with Feisty?
<RivaeAerya> bsdunix: Like horiz and vert refresh rate?
<atrus> RivaeAerya: my gut says the video card is misconfigured, but i'm not sure how.
<mezziah> GhostFreeman: afaik it's still gnome in feisty
<bsdunix> magnetron it's my fault. i wasn't paying attention earlier
<mezziah> GhostFreeman: er, gaim
<RivaeAerya> magnetron: When i typed my message another guy asked for help and it filled almost the entire screen for me so i thought it hasn't been read
<joe4444> GhostFreeman: still GAIM in Feisty
<RivaeAerya> atrus: ATI Radeon 9250, open source "ati" drivers
<GhostFreeman> :(
<_Andrew> GhostFreeman: http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=Pidgin
<joe4444> ...as it should be
<Nalleman> Hi, i have bad frame rate when i launch 3d games (although glxgears runs ok) and bad sound. Im having "Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Nalleman> " graphic card. someone have any clue?
<bsdunix> try 60 hz, lcd's have preset H and V values
<Hock> _Andrew: well, it's not my script but it's rather long.  I don't know if there's support to read a mirc script for xchat - that would be ideal.
<helpme> can someone help me install feisty... erase entire disk and install isnt working for me and I have tried seven times and the install progress just dissappers
<bsdunix> helpme; is this a sata drive?
<magnetron> RivaeAerya: if you include their name, the message will be highlighted for them. they will see it
<mezziah> _Andrew: so pidgin at getdeb.net is clearly newer than gaim included in feisty, right?
<RivaeAerya> Alright, i'll be back after i have fiddled with the  configs
<helpme> bsdunix:  yes I believe so
<atrus> RivaeAerya: not something i'm familiar with, sorry
<joe4444> pidgin is always newer than gaim
<joe4444> afaik
<FreeFull> Nalleman: The games are just made for better graphics cards. To play them get a better laptop
<_Andrew> mezziah: You can download it there. It works on my fiesty laptop
<Hock> _andrew: so out of the question? not entirely but not very likely for me to do it.  it would be quite an undertaking I think.
<mezziah> hmm, ok, i'll give it a try then, last time i checked gaim was horrible
<garcialopez> hola
<mezziah> _Andrew: thank you
<garcialopez> soy espaola
<mezziah> hola garcialopez, aqu solo se habla ingls, para hablar en espanol, visita el canal #ubuntu-es
<helpme> !es | garcialopez
<peanutb> iphv37, it could have something to do with your sound card and something else shareing the same irq
<ubotu> garcialopez: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<bsdunix> helpme; the problem is an onboard software controller for the sata drive. you aint got the driver for it. try putting in a ata or scsi drive to verify
<garcialopez> hola
<_Andrew> Hock: You just need a trivia bot or it has to be your bot. Only the questions are important right?
<Hock> _Andrew: this is where I got it:  http://www.mircscripts.com/cgi-bin/file.php?id=334
<garcialopez> de donde eres
<Hock> only the questions are important - yes
<joe4444> #ubuntu-es garcialopez
<RivaeAerya> atrus, bsdunix: please don't leave the channel. I'll be back in a moment
<iphv37> peanutb, i saw it there..
<Nalleman> FreeFull, Ehm. most apps works ok in windows so why shouldnt it work in linux?
<bsdunix> RivaeAerya ya
<Hock> I mean scoring and leaderboard were neat
<mezziah> garcialopez: please, only english here (soy de alemania)
<GhostFreeman> Yeah speaking of ATI, I followed the instructions for installing the blobs in Feisty, but when I try to run AIGLX its filled with artifacts and very unstable -- what could be the cause?
<helpme> bsdunix:  its a laptop
<bsdunix> oh
<bsdunix> more than likely not a sata
<iphv37> peanutb: but i'm confused with all the ways they talk about!
<erUSUL> GhostFreeman: fglrx does not support aiglx afaik you have to use XGL ???
<erUSUL> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Hock> _Andrew: any mainstream trivia bot usable with unbuntu would probably be fine.
<iphv37> peanutb, what way should i run to fix the problem?
<ZeroA4> GhostFreeman, the fglrx driver does not have suport for AIGLX
<peanutb> iphv37, is your sound card intergrated into your motherboard?
<neozen> hoallo all
<bsdunix> helpme: i would google "laptopname +ubuntu"
<iphv37> peanutb, yes!
<_Andrew> Hock: I'm just doing a quick search for you
<GhostFreeman> does this explain why the new blob also fails at glxinfo | grep rendering?
<Hock> ok, thanks.
<neozen> what would be the best kernel for a celeron M 410 generic, 386, or 686?
<Hock> I did a little searching and didn't find anything conclusive.
<bsdunix> neozen: 686
<ZeroA4> GhostFreeman, are you using fglrx?
<bsdunix> everything after pentium II is 686 (i386)
<gordonjcp> neozen: in theory 686, but contrary to popular belief it doesn't make that much of a difference for 99% of users
<GhostFreeman> I'm just using whatever I was told to use in the Feisty guide, which is probably fglrx
<peanutb> iphv37, try installing qamix and messing around with the settings there
<helpme_> bsdunix:  sorry i got disconnected... its a laptop
<bsdunix> gordonjcp: is the variable of proc arch strictly for compiler optimization?
<joe4444> is there any reason to use a 64-bit kernel for a desktop machine?  i was told 32-bit would be more stable for AMD X2
<bsdunix> helpme_ np
<iphv37> peanutb, "I installed qamix mixer and microphone sounds to be ok now."
<GhostFreeman> and yes xorg.conf says fglrx
<ZeroA4> GhostFreeman, to use beryl or compiz with fglrx you need XGL
<iphv37> peanutb: ok!
<iphv37> peanutb, i'll try!
<bsdunix> helpme_ google "laptopbrandandmodel +ubuntu"
<gordonjcp> bsdunix: between CPU families, pretty much
<helpme_> bsdunix:  thanks
<Endlessguitar> hello
<peanutb> joe4444, i dont think there is really a reason for a 64 bit kernel.
<GhostFreeman> ok -- will it still work with the new Radeon blobs?
<LucidFox> is it just Ubuntu that uses /dev/usblpX instead of /dev/usb/lpX?
<magnetron> joe4444: the 64bit version is faster, but not all programs exist for it
<Endlessguitar> can some1 help me to install splash screens?
<gordonjcp> bsdunix: people doing a lot of graphics or audio work, or hammering the i/o might notice a difference
<ZeroA4> GhostFreeman, ATI is complicated... the AMD/ATI driver is called fglrx . the open driver is called ati or radeon but is not from ATI.
<Eric_Jardas> joe4444, stick with 32bit kernel
<tobi> c.quakenet.org
<iphv37> peanutb: lol.. i've already qamiz installed!
<Endlessguitar> hello
<bsdunix> or compiling openoffice.org overnight on a dual pentium pro?
<joe4444> peanutb: apparently servers benefit from it, but as magnetron said desktops rarely have software to make it worthwhile
<iphv37> *qamix
<Endlessguitar> can some1 help me to install splash screen?
<GhostFreeman> yeah I know that
<joe4444> thanks magnetron and Eric_Jardas
<ZeroA4> GhostFreeman, to complicate futher... fglrx does not suport AIGLX and the ati/radeon OPEN driver does not suporte XGL
<nullkuhl> guys plz help am trying to load the module btsco on fiesty for bluetooth audio headset. i always get this error :
<nullkuhl>  sudo modprobe snd-bt-sco
<nullkuhl> FATAL: Error inserting snd_bt_sco (/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/ubuntu/misc/snd-bt-sco.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<peanutb> joe4444, if you plan on running server apps and have extra time, use a 64 bit kernel, but if you want an easy desktop system, use a 32 bit kernel
<prosi> olq
<prosi> ola
<prosi> ola
<nullkuhl> ?
<mezziah> lol nullkuhl nice nickname :)
<GhostFreeman> so basically i'm stonewalled until the next blob drivers are released
<GhostFreeman> or I install this 6800
<dseaver> when i boot my computer, it hangs at the ubuntu splash for a minute then it starts busy box, and not ubuntu, any ideas why it wont load up ubuntu?
<ZeroA4> GhostFreeman, you need to choose... or fglrx+xgl+beryl(or compiz) OR ati+aiglx+beryl(or compiz)
<mezziah> prosi: hablas espanol?
<nullkuhl> mezziah: thx lol..
<prosi> un pko
<mezziah> ok sorry my fault, i thought you were from spain
<Endlessguitar> can some1 help me 2 install one splash screen please?
<nullkuhl> guys plz help FATAL: sudo modprobe snd-bt-sco Error inserting snd_bt_sco (/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/ubuntu/misc/snd-bt-sco.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown
<bsdunix> GhostFreeman; i once used infrared headphones. they plugged right into soundcard
<neozen> gordonjcp: well... I'll be running virtual machines on this box... so I was hoping to grab a kernel that would work best considering the low power of this cpu I'll need all the help I can get
<gordonjcp> neozen: ye
<prosi> ola?
<Yggdrasil> how can i make an iso from a cd i have with ubuntu?
<ZeroA4> GhostFreeman, Ubuntu comes with ati and AIGLX
<bsdunix> Yggdrasil: mkisofs
<PriceChild> prosi, Hi
<PriceChild> prosi, es?
<neozen> gordonjcp: ye?
<GhostFreeman> I think i'll use aiglx, since I was using that before I upgraded
<mezziah> PriceChild: my guess would be pt
<PriceChild> !pt > prosi (see pm from ubotu)
<PriceChild> !es > prosi (see pm from ubotu)
<nullkuhl> guyssssssssssssss
<GhostFreeman> I followed the steps provided by the wiki for feisty and it still keeps telling me I have no direct rendering
<nullkuhl> PriceChild: can u help plz
<ZeroA4> GhostFreeman, upgrade what ?
<Yggdrasil> thank
<Yggdrasil> s
<_Andrew> Hock: http://peadrop.com/files/triviabot
<GhostFreeman> the aiglx drivers
<bsdunix> Yggdrasil: and then burn it with cdrecord. (default to scsi, verify function of atapicam)
<PriceChild> nullkuhl, ask and someone will answer if they know
<Yggdrasil> i like how you think
<ZeroA4> GhostFreeman, i think thats the problem
<ZeroA4> GhostFreeman, you are trying AIGLX+fglrx
<mezziah> simple question, is there a key shortcut for the spanish n with ~? in windows it's alt+0241 but i didn't find anything similar here on linux
<GhostFreeman> right now i'm not trying anything till I get these drivers working
<ZeroA4> and fglrx does not work with aiglx
<ZeroA4> GhostFreeman, what is your video chipset?
<nullkuhl> bluez-passkey-gnome
<GhostFreeman> Radeon
<nullkuhl>  guys plz help FATAL: sudo modprobe snd-bt-sco Error inserting snd_bt_sco (/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/ubuntu/misc/snd-bt-sco.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown
<Endlessguitar> please some1
<GhostFreeman> the 9800 series...R300 iric
<GhostFreeman> iirc*
<Endlessguitar> tell me how to configure my splash screen?
<dseaver> when i boot my computer, it hangs at the ubuntu splash for a minute then it starts busy box, and not ubuntu, any ideas why it wont load up ubuntu?
<_Andrew> nullkuhl: Bluetooth is pretty much messed up on feisty
<magnetron> nullkuhl: how did you install btsco?
<nullkuhl> _Andrew: LIke should i downgrade to edgy or wat ?
<nullkuhl> magnetron: ofcourse yes
<bsdunix> _Andrew is there a fix for this bluetooth issue?
<tck> can someone go to System > Preferences > Themes and tell me do they have the 'thin' theme please??
<ZeroA4> GhostFreeman, you installed ATI fglrx drivers?
<sql_hesw> Is there any way to get the kDE icons in Gnome?
<mezziah> noone knows?
<magnetron> nullkuhl: as i said: HOW did you install btsco?
<helpme_> bsdunix:  in the past while installing I could format in win using partition magic and then install... problem is I am dumping windows so that is not an option.. do you know of any live disks that have win partitioning tools such as  partition magic? I tried googling my problem and found nothing explaining " i did however find myself in #ubuntu chat logs
<GhostFreeman> Yeah, they're installed
<Tom47> tck no
<_Andrew> bsdunix: There are a lot of bluetooth bugs in launchpad right now. When I upgraded to fiesty my bluetooth was messed up too
<bsdunix> sql_hesw i think gtk and kde are not jivasious
<ZeroA4> GhostFreeman, i think fglrx does not talk to glxinfo
<tck> Tom47, what happened to it?, was there a recent update??
<ZeroA4> GhostFreeman, it uses other utils
<sql_hesw> jivasious?
<nullkuhl> magnetron: sudo apt-get install bluez-btsco
<Tom47> tck dunno not familiar with it
<GhostFreeman> would glxgears be a better representation of fglrx working?
<bsdunix> helpme_ fdisk
<sql_hesw> I just want to get the icon set and nothing from kde
<ZeroA4> GhostFreeman, no... fglrx does not talk to it too
<helpme_> bsdunix:  thanks
<bsdunix> jive-acious; agreeable
<GhostFreeman> so fglrx is sitting there collecting dust
<iphv37> peanutb, do i need to start jack before start rosegarden?
<bsdunix> if something doesn't jive, it's disagreeable, no?
<ZeroA4> GhostFreeman, fglrx has it own utils
<nullkuhl> magnetron: ??
<ZeroA4> GhostFreeman, cant remember de names
<magnetron> nullkuhl: ?????
<GhostFreeman> aticonfig?
<ZeroA4> GhostFreeman, fgl something
<ZeroA4> no
<nullkuhl> magnetron: sudo apt-get install bluez-btsco
<magnetron> nullkuhl: i read that
<GhostFreeman> fglrx-control
<nullkuhl> magnetron: so ?
<bsdunix> sql_hesw: i cannot make up words as i go along, so as to better colorize the tech-laden monotony?
<magnetron> nullkuhl: so what?
<ZeroA4> GhostFreeman, no
<Hock> _Andrew: thanks.
<iphv37> do i need to start jack before start rosegarden?
<nullkuhl> magnetron: any clue ??
<ZeroA4> GhostFreeman, fg-something-gears
<magnetron> nullkuhl: ask your questions to the channel. if someone knows the answer, they will answer
<ZeroA4> and fg-someting- info
<ZeroA4> i think
<GhostFreeman> fglrxinfo
<ZeroA4> GhostFreeman, yes!
<ZeroA4> GhostFreeman, and fgl_glxgears
<joe4444> if my 2 displays used to be clones of each other during boot (up to the login screen), but now only 1 works (even in the BIOS) and i can't get TwinView to work, then what is the most likely cause?
<GhostFreeman> ran it and it tells me i'm using Mesa
<peanutb> iphv, I think so. I have never used rosegarden
<nullkuhl> magnetron: 1 more thing, i tried upgrading to btsco v5 and i compiled and installed fine but when i try to get the btsco version am using it replies with the old one
<nullkuhl> and the new one not install yet :S
<peanutb> iphv37, I think so. I have never used rosegarden
<ZeroA4> GhostFreeman, how did you install fglrx?
<GhostFreeman> even though my xorg.conf is set up for fglrx
<GhostFreeman> ZeroA4: using restricted driver manager
<GhostFreeman> which was already active but clearly not working
<ZeroA4> GhostFreeman, strange
<ZeroA4> GhostFreeman, can you pvt me?
<GhostFreeman> sure
<bsdunix> ZeroA4; i used to prefer ati over nvidia, but then i became a freebsd user and saw nvidia alone in providing recognition of the existence of freebsd.
<magnetron> nullkuhl: don't have both installed at once. uninstall one of them
<iphv37> peanutb, even with qamix, rosegarden plays the sound like before, but still with no sound!!
<nullkuhl> magnetron: i did,, still
<nullkuhl> using old version :S
<ZeroA4> bsdunix, yeah me too... but i have some ATIs to take care
<Hock> anyone play WoW in ubuntu?
<magnetron> nullkuhl: then the uninstall fail
<peanutb> iphv37, i really dont know what to say.
<magnetron> Hock: lots of ppl do
<iphv37> peanutb, and if i try to play any other sound, i can't get sound!
<Hock> I assume to play WoW in ubuntu you have to have an emu running
<magnetron> Hock: no
<iphv37> peanutb: closing the programs, the sound plays normally!
<peanutb> iphv37, you might try asking in #ubuntu-studio
<magnetron> Hock: you just need the compability layer called "Wine"
<retour> Hello all! I really want to switch to Ubuntu from Mandriva BUT the live CD cant proprly manage my network card which works perfect under Mandriva (Intel EtherExpress Pro 100 with this special bug thats needs workaround but Mandriva never had issue with it since forever)
<Hock> hrm.  perhaps I should install ubuntu, play with it for a while, and then ask more educated questions.
<iphv37> peanutb, i've installed ubuntustudio-sound to make some music..
<Hock> because right now I feel like my 8-month old son.
<wols_> !ubuntustiod | iphv37
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntustiod - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wols_> !ubuntustudio | iphv37
<ubotu> iphv37: ubuntustudio is a site for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best parts of Audio/Graphical/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories, and extra! Available at http://www.ubuntustudio.com. Or visit #ubuntustudio.
<magnetron> Hock: do that. http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=6482
<iphv37> peanutb: ..but i'm starting to think in create a partition and install windows to start the project....
<Hock> magnetron: thanks.
<bsdunix> for e-commerce website, which is recommended?: apache or apache2? i know modules are named differently...
<helpme> bsdunix:  Just giving you an update, I think I figured out something that may work.. instead of erasing entire disk for install I deleted all partitions and tried using "largest continuous space" for install I think I may have got it using those methods
<peanutb> iphv37, you should really ask on #ubuntu-studio , I am in no way a sound expert, and i find that messing around with the mixer settings makes it work.
<bsdunix> what is the size of that space?
<helpme> bsdunix:  me? 120 gb
<bsdunix> helpme is best to dd the thing
<iphv37> wols_, i've already tried ubuntu studio.. but with it i can't play films in fullscreen and some other things.. the i've installed again ubuntu fastyfawn  and ubuntustudio-sound
<bsdunix> helpme: then, fdisk
<bsdunix> disklable
<helpme> bsdunix:  the problem is I have nowhere to save to.. I'm on live disk with no os installed..
<iphv37> peanutb, thanks anyway!
<iphv37> wols_, thanks too!
<bsdunix> helpme good luck, have fun
<iphv37> i'll try #ubuntu-studio
<helpme> bsdunix:  thanks for the help man :)
<nullkuhl> guys anyone used module btsco before ??
<babo> If you use grep to search a file for a pattern. What should you use to search a variable for a pattern ?
<ethernomad> Running Fiesty 7.04...How do I start DBus?
<t2> hi,  i just installed xubuntu fiesty... and after reloading in the Update Manager,  it tells me that there is a "New distribution release '7.04' is available"... why is it asking me to upgrade to fiesty when i am already running it ???"
<dyrne> babo: like echo $VAR| grep something ?
<dyrne> t2: you installed from the cd but there are updates available to bring your system up to most current.. i guess ive never used update manager
<RivaeAerya> I still have problems with my monitor. I had a CRT monitor first and that wasn't wide-screen but now i have this one and it's wide-screen and it doesn't show portions of the screen. Can anyone help me please?
<iphv37> ppl, the ubuntus channel is really #ubuntustudio ?
<deadeyez> hi all, what is the owner of the files in /usr/lib/mysql? I get some strange error after a wrong upgrade (long time ago)
<iphv37> or there's another channel?
<t2> dyrne: strange thing is it says 7.04... shoudl i just upgrade then ?
<iphv37> i can't get answers in #ubuntustudio!!
<iphv37> :s
<dyrne> t2: yeah.  i tend not to do updates. but it is intended that you keep the system up to date
<igor47> i created a new user on an ubuntu server and added him to the admin group (confirmed membership with "groups" command) but sudo doesn't work.  anyone know what's up?
<Endlessguitar> hello
<dyrne> t2: security fixes and stuff
<t2> dyrne: ok thanks
<RivaeAerya> I still have problems with my monitor. I had a CRT monitor first and that wasn't wide-screen but now i have this one and it's wide-screen and it doesn't show portions of the screen. Can anyone help me please?
<sipior> igor47: has the user logged in again?
<igor47> sipior: yup
<Endlessguitar> hello
<Endlessguitar> which music program is best in linux?
<dyrne> !music | Endlessguitar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about music - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Endlessguitar> !music
<Endlessguitar> ?
<profox1> Math^_: ?
<erik98> may I ask somethink??
<RivaeAerya> anyone?
<dyrne> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<RivaeAerya> I still have problems with my monitor. I had a CRT monitor first and that wasn't wide-screen but now i have this one and it's wide-screen and it doesn't show portions of the screen. Can anyone help me please?
<mezziah> Endlessguitar: depends.. if you wish something similar like Winamp, i'd recommend XMMS or Beep Media Player, otherwise there are other proggies like amarok, rhtyhmbox and so on..
<iphv37> peanutb, r u there?
<dyrne> RivaeAerya: well anyway. use xmms for a light player. amarok or any of the others if you want more features. streamtuner is a nice app for internet radio
<Endlessguitar> xmms? is it good?
<deadeyez> Endlessguitar: xmms is deprecated. Use audacious
<sipior> igor47: and does sudo work for other users, just not this one?
<Endlessguitar> I used audacious
<dyrne> RivaeAerya: sorry wrong nick
<xjdriver69> endlessguitar: do you want to make music or listen to music
<mezziah> Endlessguitar: i'd rather recommend beep-media-player, it uses gtk2 instead of the old gtk1
<erik98> can i ask something: Is there a .deb package 4 JAVA???????
<Endlessguitar> lisen
<erik98> can i ask something: Is there a .deb package 4 JAVA???????
<mezziah> oh yes audicios is quite the same
<Endlessguitar> ok
<Endlessguitar> I try it
<xjdriver69> rythembox
<Endlessguitar> thnx:)
<mezziah> ur welcome
<ZeroA4> ericx_2, yes... searc at the add / remove
<Emre> hi.. can anyone please help me ?
<chadeldridge> whats up emre ?
<mezziah> yes Emre, we're here to help, just ask your question
<Emre> errmm.. im not good at linux/ubuntu
<erik98> WHERE CAN I GET .DEB PACKADGE 4 JAVA?????
<igor47> sipior: hmm.. i haven't tried with any other users.  this is the only user on the system
<chadeldridge> ha ... well we all start somewhere ..
<Emre> i just installed ubuntu 6.06 today
<dyrne> Emre: fire away this is the support channel
<igor47> sipior: sudo works for the root user
<mezziah> !caps > erik98
<iphv37> i made a question, and nothing! lol
<erik98> yes...
<sipior> igor47: might be a place to start, check the permissions on /etc/sudoers
<mezziah> alright
<CheshireViking> !java | erik98
<ubotu> erik98: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<igor47> sipior: i used visudo to edit, doesn't that set the perms right?  what should they be?
<iphv37> is there other # for ubuntustudio?
<Endlessguitar> mezziah
<Endlessguitar> how does I download skins?
<sipior> iphv37: is your google broken?
<Unix-Jihad> erik98, google for automatix, and easy on the caps please buddy
<ZeroA4> erik98, Programs - Add / Remove -- Search for JAVA
<willy> hey....i need msn in ubuntu...i need help
<erik98> I've got 7,4 Ubuntu!!
<ethernomad> Running Fiesty 7.04...How do I start DBus?
<ZeroA4> erik98, Programs - Add / Remove -- Search for JAVA
<igor47> sipior: its set 440 root:rot
<iphv37> because in #ubuntustudio i can't get any help!!!
<Emre> and i cant make my modem driver settings
<Supreme> hi! I have an Mp3 player here with a .trash folder which I cannot delete. It also has a lot of files which I don't have permission to delete. It says that it is readonly. How can I format the whole MP3 player? I have already tried sudo. Thanks
<CheshireViking> !flash | erik98
<ubotu> erik98: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<mezziah> Endlessguitar: go to the winamp homepage and download a skin, but be sure that it's a classic skin - then copy it to /home/.xmms/Skins
<chadeldridge> if you want to use MSN in ubuntu then get pidgin
<erik98> not flash JAVA plz!!
<mezziah> Endlessguitar: it should show up in xmms then
<ZeroA4> erik98, Programs - Add / Remove -- Search for JAVA
<dyrne> erik98: apt-cache search jre | grep -i sun
<willy> Im Brazil ...and they ?
<sipior> igor47: it should be read-only root:root (so 440, as you describe)
<Emre> i found drivers, the document but i dont know the console, the sudo
<Endlessguitar> ok
<Math^__> LOL, doe is niet zo snel man
<erik98> thanks, Automatix just Rulz...
<iphv37> sipior, my google must be out of date!! cause i can't find where to get help with sound programs and configurations!
<dyrne> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Endlessguitar> mezzia what were the exactly location? cnat find out
<Endlessguitar> :S
<sipior> iphv37: ah well
<mezziah> Endlessguitar: it's /home/.xmms/Skins
<Endlessguitar> ok
<mezziah> Endlessguitar: it's important that you include the dot
<iphv37> sipior, do u have a good google?
<Emre> thank you everybody.. thank you
<sipior> iphv37: it seems to work fine, yes
<iphv37> sipior: if so, find someone or somewhere to get help with ubuntustudio!
<sipior> igor47: hey, does anything get printed to syslog when the user tries to authenticate?
<sipior> iphv37: it's not really my problem
<mezziah> Endlessguitar: directories which begin with a dot are hidden, maybe you should download the files to /home/yourname/ and then copy the skin with 'cp <skin> ~/.xmms/Skins/'
<Nalleman> Is there no one with a intel 945GM graphic card that can play games with decent framerate?
<mama> bonsoir
<Endlessguitar> I cant find the location :S
<chadeldridge> Nalleman: probably not many ... the onboard intel chipset is fairly horrible at OpenGL
<mezziah> are you trying to navigate to that directory using the save dialog or something?
<chadeldridge> was there a specific question about it .. i might be able to help you
<igor47> sipior: i figured it out.  the admin ALL (ALL) ALL line was missing the % character
<dyrne> Nalleman: intended mostly for 2d stuff.
<Nalleman> chadeldridge, Ok, so its openGL that is the bottle neck?
<sipior> igor47: that'll do it :) glad you got it sorted
<faidillinger> how can i install flv player in ubuntu to play a flash video
<igor47> sipior: i blame the stupid people at the hosting company.  grrrr
<chadeldridge> Nalleman: mostly because unless you have something built for more 3d (ie nvidia / ati ) onboard things are mainly for 2d forms of graphics
<Nalleman> chadeldridge, but beryl works fine, isnt. that wierd?
<Endlessguitar> now Im in the home folder mezziah
<Endlessguitar> and then?
<JC_Denton_> upgraded 6.10 to 7.04 but now my comp won't read any keyboard input. What to do? (k/b works fine otherwise)
<chadeldridge> Nalleman:  turn beryl off before running anything OpenGL (like games ... beryl causes serious issues with other progs running ogl
<kippi> hey
<RivaeAerya> I still have problems with my monitor. I had a CRT monitor first and that wasn't wide-screen but now i have this one and it's wide-screen and it doesn't show portions of the screen. Can anyone help me please?
<Fenix-Dark> JC_Denton_, reformat
<RivaeAerya> PLEASE?
<RivaeAerya> somebody?
<Fenix-Dark> RivaeAerya, nvidia, ati, or intel gfx?
<Nalleman> chadeldridge: I usually do. unfortunately it doesnt seem to help in my case... still got about 1.2 fps
<kippi> I always use ubuntu for my laptops, got my girlfriends laptop and want to install ubuntu onto it but its freezing at 15%
<RivaeAerya> Fenix-Dark: ATI
<chadeldridge> RivaeAerya:  what graphics card are you using ?  have you reran the xconfiguration
<Nalleman> :(
<kippi> anyideas?
<Fenix-Dark> RivaeAerya, run the ati config software and change the resolution
<JC_Denton_> Fenix-Dark , is that really necessary?
<RivaeAerya> chadeldridge: ATI Radeon 9250, and yes I did. It only occurs at 1440x900, which is the monitor's recommended resolution
<RivaeAerya> Fenix-Dark: open-source drivers.
<Fenix-Dark> RivaeAerya, edit your xorg.conf and input the resolution you want
<chadeldridge> rivaeaerya:  yeah i hate to say it but you are probably better off just dropping that res into the xorg.conf file than trying to screw with the ATI util
<RivaeAerya> Fenix-Dark: 1440x900 doesn't seem to work correctly, the screen doesn't "fit" inside of the monitor. A portion of the bottom is cut off
<Fenix-Dark> RivaeAerya, then thats the wrong resolution
<RivaeAerya> chadeldridge: I don't have ATI's drivers, i'm using the open-source drivers
<RivaeAerya> Fenix-Dark: Every source says not. It's on the official Samsung site
<RAH66> same problem but mine doesnt show anything on my wide screen all I get is an out of range error
<RivaeAerya> Fenix-Dark: And on the lower resolutions i get really WIDE text
<Fenix-Dark> RAH66, means your refresh rate is off
<chadeldridge> out of range is probably a refresh rate issue ..
<chadeldridge> not a res issue
<RAH66> ok so what must I set it to?
<RivaeAerya> Fenix-Dark: Weird thing is, on Windows, it works perfectly.
<mortuis99> how do i find out ehat the IP address for my printer is?
<snake444> when does the next version of ubuntu goes out?
<kippi> I always use ubuntu for my laptops, got my girlfriends laptop and want to install ubuntu onto it but its freezing at 15% anyides?
<Fenix-Dark> kippi, bad disk
<RivaeAerya> Fenix-Dark: Weird thing is, on Windows, it works perfectly.
<neozen> snake444: I think august
<chadeldridge> kippi:  not without a lot of information on the hardware ... use the disk check util to verify the disk is burned correctly and try to reburn the disk at like 8x
<neozen> snake444: want to say very LATE august
<mortuis99> how do i find out what the IP address for my printer is?
<RAH66> RivaeAerya, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<neozen> mortuis99: what kind of printer?
<chadeldridge> mortuis99:  its usually easiest to just print out a test page from the printer itself to the the IP
<kippi> ok, i'll try re-burning the cd
<mortuis99> it is an HP 1302
<mortuis99> 1320
<RivaeAerya> RAH66: Already did that. Didn't work. All of it
<RAH66> hectic looks like you and me in the same boat
<Hock> I am going to be installing ubuntu on a machine with a raided system drive (using HPT366 controller).  is this raid controller support built into the install or is there something I have to do beforehand to prepare for it?
<chadeldridge> mortuis99:  should be a way to print the network information from the console of that printer
<neozen> mortuis99: is it one of those large cube-ish laser printers that has a menu?
<RAH66> just thought it might help you coz I read all of it
<snake444> Linux [kernel 2.6.20-16-generic]  || CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1500MHz at 1515.023MHz [3032.93 bogomips]  || Disk: 28.18 used of 35.84Gb || Mem: used 0.0/0.0 Swap: used 0.0/0.0 || Up: 7:26, Load: 1.87
<neozen> mortuis99: you should be able to navigate that menu and tell it to print out its configuration
<mortuis99> no disp on the printer
<neozen> mortuis99: no display but yet it has 10-BaseT connectivity.... odd .. never saw one of those
<mortuis99> ok rather how do i tell the IP of this machine?
<chadeldridge> mortuis99:  boot the printer up holding the single button down on top .. it should print a test page
<mortuis99> no disp on the printer
<neozen> mortuis99: lol... ah..... gotcha
<neozen> mortuis99: OS?
<chadeldridge> to get the ip of your machine just do an ifconfig
<neozen> mortuis99: or ipconfig if its windows
<chadeldridge> yar
<Endlessguitar> hej
<Endlessguitar> mezziah
<mezziah> yes, i'm here
<Endlessguitar> my nick in ubuntu is daniel
<Endlessguitar> but I cant find the map
<Endlessguitar> I  will extract to :S
<Endlessguitar> :S
<mezziah> map? i don't know what map you mean?
<Endlessguitar> the skin
<Endlessguitar> I will install
<Hock> I am going to be installing ubuntu on a machine with a raided system drive (using HPT366 controller).  is this raid controller support built into the install or is there something I have to do beforehand to prepare for it?
<Endlessguitar> how will I excract it?
<mezziah> you don't need to extract it
<mezziah> so, you were at the winamp homepage and downloaded a classic skin to your home directory, right?
<endo> how do I get to have my files viewed at 25% listed
<chadeldridge> Hock:  From my knowledge that card is supported for Raid .. .so you should be able to just install and it work out of box
<endo> insted of shown as icons and at 100% zoom
<Hock> chadeldridge: thanks
<yurimxpxman> does anybody know how to get the videos on foxnews.com to work?
<Mariko> I'm having a problem with sound - my sound is very low and can only be heard through head phones, although the volume is set to 100%
<Endlessguitar> yeah
<mezziah> alright, whats the name of the skin you want to install?
<HoboBen> endo - you talking about nautilus? Try View > View as List, and View > Zoom out
<jonttix> can anybody help me install ubuntu 7.04
<Mariko> Anyone?
<chadeldridge> Mariko:  Go to your sound control panel and make sure that master sound and master gain are linked ... sometimes that fixes it ... might be listed as master volume / master mono as well
<Endlessguitar> Techno
<Endlessguitar> Techno.wsz
<Mariko> chadeldridge: They are
<mezziah> okay, then hit 'cp Techno.wsz ~/.xmms/Skins/' in the console
<Mariko> Also, I have two sound devices
<Mariko> If that's a problem
<Endlessguitar> ok
<jonttix> can anybody help me install ubuntu 7.04?
<chadeldridge> Markiko:  only select one .. i would suggest ALSA
<`4aFkA`> how can i program c++, vb or some other language on ubuntu???
<HoboBen> jonttix - what part? All of it?
<Mariko> chadeldridge: Right, and how do I make it use only one?
<chadeldridge> Mariko:  in the sys/ pref / sound make sure they are all selected to the same sound device and they test ok
<Endlessguitar> it says
<Endlessguitar> no such file or directory
<`4aFkA`> how can i program c++, vb or some other language on ubuntu???
<mezziah> oh right, it first has to be created.. enter 'mkdir ~/.xmms/Skins' and then enter the command i told you before
<HoboBen> 4aFka - what do you mean? The synaptic package manager is full of IDEs and compiler engines. Are you after them, or tutorials on how to program?
<Mariko> chadeldridge: How?
<Mariko> I don't know how to link them?
<Mariko> :\
<`4aFkA`> HoboBen i want to write an c++ program in ubuntu.. what i need?
<Endlessguitar> mezzia
<Endlessguitar> dosnt work
<Endlessguitar> :S
<jonttix> can anybody help me install ubuntu 7.04?
<chadeldridge> Mariko:  make sure the drop down boxes all contain the same sound driver and at the bottom to link multiple zones together you hold shift and click each of them to highlight
<mezziah> what? what does it say when performing 'mkdir ~/.xmms/Skins'?
<Mariko> chadeldridge: Ah, I did that.
<Mariko> No use.'
<chadeldridge> very odd
<jonttix> i just get a white screen  when i boot from the ubuntu cd, help
<chadeldridge> have you tried using OSS then ?
<Mariko> I can try.
<HoboBen> '4aFkA' Search for Anjuta in synaptic, it's an IDE
<HoboBen> '$aFkA' - Also, g++ if it's not installed
<bungopolis> is there a place I can set my default text editor in gnome 2.18?
<jonttix> 'HoboBen' i just get a white screen  when i boot from the ubuntu cd
<roho> bungopolis: it's called gedit :D
<steffen> how to play img files? (movie)
<bungopolis> roho I prefer to use vim
<Mariko> Still nothing, chadeldridge
<roho> you can set the variable EDITOR in your profile
<chadeldridge> steffen:  img files are usually CD image files
<chadeldridge> Mariko:  i wish i could be more help ... im kinda lost at this point then
<HoboBen> jonttix - you don't even get any sort of menu at all? Straight away, blank?
<`4aFkA`> HoboBen thnx
<Mariko> Damn. :\
<jonttix> HoboBen - nothing at all
<chadeldridge> someone else might be able to help
<HoboBen> Okay, 2 secs, I think I have a link handy
<bungopolis> roho: that worked, thanks
<chadeldridge> im just out of ideas
<Swordmaster> hello guys
<roho> bungopolis: cool! no prob
<ikaroweb> salve ragazzi
<steffen> chadeldridge: it was not that i asked about.
<ikaroweb> vorrei installare gimpshop su gimp 2.2.13 come faccio?
<jonttix> HoboBen - when I try the safe graphics mode it says that I dont have any screen
<ikaroweb> c'ho provato ma carica sempre l'interfaccia di gimp e non di gimpshop
<mezziah> !it | ikaroweb
<ubotu> ikaroweb: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<chadeldridge> steffen:  the answer is you dont play img files .. they are cd image files not movie files .. you will need to mount the img file or burn it and then play the movie from it
<ikaroweb> ops sorry :D
<Swordmaster> ikaroweb anch'io so italian
<RAH66> out of range = refresh rate???
<Swordmaster> :D
<ikaroweb> ciao sword
<ikaroweb> ;)
<Swordmaster> :)
<mezziah> heh just wanted to point out that this is an english speaking chan only
<chadeldridge> RAH66:  most of the time .. yes
<bungopolis> I seem to have somehow removed restart and shutdown from my "turn off" prompt -- any idea how to restore them?
<ikaroweb> sword: vado sull'italian :)
<Swordmaster> bye bye ;)
<RivaeAerya> Where do i get a modeline for the 1440x900 resolution?
<bungopolis> may have been something I changed in the login window panel but cant find anything
<N0xTrUm> hello
<brylie> Is there a channel for help on creating translations for applications?
<RAH66> well I reconfigured xserver to run my screens refresh rate that it runs in windows 60hertz and it still give me out of range
<HoboBen> jonttix - the link I had is broken, but maybe you can escape to a command line interface with Ctrl + Alt + Backspace
<HoboBen> Beyond that, without my link, I can't remember any better solution
<chadeldridge> bungopolis:  so the red power button is missing from your bar ... or once inside there you are missing the ability to shut down ?/
<werner> does anybody know how to override the umask
<steffen> chadeldridge: thanks 4 the help.
<steffen> chadeldridge: NOT!
<chadeldridge> np
<chadeldridge> haha ... ungrateful people ... l2google
<pc_> server io,irc-hispano.org
<Mariko> Oh, that reminds me.
<Mariko> Sorry. Thanks, chadeldridge for attempting. :P
<jonttix> HoboBen - How do i install ubuntu via the terminal then?
<yurimxpxman> does anybody know how to get the videos on foxnews.com to work?
<HoboBen> Well, it might not be a good idea to install if it doesn't have a working GUI :-)
<chadeldridge> not you ... i didnt really help you any .. :-( that other guy just didnt understand the pure fact that he might be a little slow
<RAH66> if I install all the necesarry drivers when using live cd will it keep all of it when I install feisty?
<RAH66> including programs?
<HoboBen> I'd use the terminal to try and figure out the problem
<firebird619> I have a SB Live 5.1 Digital Sound Card (Dell) and a 4.1 digital speaker system, however I only get sound from the front speakers. How can I fix this? I have tried a few different entries in the ~/.asoundrc that I found online, but none of them have solved the problem.
<chadeldridge> does foxnews.com require an activex plugin to play those videos ?
<jonttix> HoboBen - How shuld I then proceed?
<ikaroweb> sword: querami :D
<Pasqual> Hi, I look for UdontKnow
<HoboBen> jonttix, sorry, someone else can probably advise you better. I thought I had a link that would explain it...
<HoboBen> But, if you can get Command Line, you might have a chance
<HoboBen> BTW, what's your monitor and gfx card specs?
<retour> Hello all! I really want to switch to Ubuntu from Mandriva BUT the live CD cant proprly manage my network card which works perfect under Mandriva (Intel EtherExpress Pro 100 with this special bug thats needs workaround but Mandriva never had issue with it since forever)
<Libila> has anyone have a problem with after installing beryl that certain applications will come up as a black window
<jonttix> I have a laptop Acer whit a Ati x700 gfx card
<chadeldridge> Libila:  yes ... want the fix for it ?
<yondie> Libila, it happens
<bungopolis> I'd like to disable my desktop -- is this possible? (I dont want any icons to appear there)
<Libila> chadeldridge: yes
<bungopolis> (in gnome 2.18)
<yondie> chadeldridge, : there`s a fixed for it eyt?
<cpl593h> hello folks
<chadeldridge> Libile:  open beryl - advanced options - rendering platform - switch it to AIGLX
<chadeldridge> that fixes it
<Pasqual> I have loose my password, how I can recover it?
<HoboBen> hmm, sorry jonttix. Maybe someone else can help you better. Sorry!
<yondie> chadeldridge, it`s not a solution for those who still use xgl
<cpl593h> I have a stupid question for a research paper I'm working on: do anyone know the exact name of the icon set used in kubuntu feisty?
<Libila> aww crap even beryl-settings is doing it now too
<gerro> bungopolis: sure its possible just turn off the default icons under desktop options and don't put any there
<RAH69> if I get drivers and programs using the live cd will it keep all of it when I install ubuntu feisty?
<jonttix> Ok thanks anyway
<Pasqual> Can somebody help me?
<chadeldridge> yondie:  why are you stuck on xgl ?
<bungopolis> gerro: where exactly can I turn off the default options?
<gerro> bungopolis: I have no clue, I use xubuntu
<yondie> chadeldridge,  not really... didn`t like the beryl or compiz or watever at all
<RAH69> reason why Im asking is when i run safe graphics I can get in but after install I get out of range error
<Pasqual> I have loose my password, how I can recover it?
<yondie> Pasqual, login as recovery mode in the Grub
<yondie> menu
<yondie> u have to be on the machine locally :p no remote
<chadeldridge> Libila did that work ?
<kdubois> Pasqual, your root password?
<yondie> Pasqual, after u have login in recovery mode simply passwd <username>
<Libila> chadeldridge: cool that did it
<Libila> thanks a lot
<chadeldridge> great
<CNTRLX> Does anyone know of a better program for linux that is like Linpal
<GizDrak> anyone know why my ubuntu 7.04 64-bit is locking up when I am doing things like using gedit. I can do ctrl+alt+backspace to get out of it but I am not sure why it is locking up in the first place.
<chadeldridge> enjoy
<igor47> i'm trying to install postfix but i keep getting some sort of conflicts with exim4-config.  how do i resolve this?
<Pasqual> yondie: I can't find the grub menu
<chadeldridge> Pasqual:  you have to reboot into it
<chadeldridge> its the linux startup menu
<Pasqual> I use Chatzilla
<incorrect> its amazing, i couldn't figure out ldap when i was sober, but a few years later i have  a fulling working ldap server
<RAH69> ubuntu isnt very widescreen friendly
<kitche> igor47: well you don't need exim4 installed if your installing postfix
<CNTRLX> !Chatzilla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chatzilla - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yurimxpxman> is anybody else having trouble getting into #kubuntu?
<kitche> yurimxpxman: you must be registered and identified now like it tells you
<igor47> kitche: how do i get rid of it? i tired aptitude remove exim4 but i'm still getting conficts and some other packages are still installed, like exim4-daemon-light and exim4-config.  is there a way to dump all of exim4 at once?
<yurimxpxman> kitche: my username *is* registered
<yurimxpxman> kitche: and why did it change? 0_o
<kitche> yurimxpxman: umm your not identified
<GizDrak> Ubuntu is locking up when I save a file out of gedit to the main disk
<yurimxpxman> kitche: what do you mean by identified?
<TaJMoX> cntrlx there is a chatzilla firefox extension i used to use - now I fell in love with xchat
<kitche> igor47: uninstall all the packages for exim4
<Unix-Jihad> igor47, use exim* and the --purge switch with apt-get
<kitche> yurimxpxman: /msg nickserv identify <pass>
<chadeldridge> kitche does sodu apt-get autoremove exim4 work ?
<CNTRLX> but thats relay chats
<kooji> Hello, if I mess up the x.org file while configuring it can I still access my data on the ubuntu partition
<yurimxpxman> kitche: thanks
* bruenig bets sodu apt-get autoremove exim4 doesn't
<igor47> Unix-Jihad: ok, that did it - thanks!
<CNTRLX> Linpal is gdk+ visual chat environment through palace and bhlabs servers
<mik3> how do i turn compiz on with the newest release of ubuntu
<kooji> mik3 > Desktop Effects
<TaJMoX> mik3 : preferences -> desktop effects
<mik3> thanks
<CNTRLX> just a linux client version
<bruenig> kooji, xorg doesn't access data, it controls your graphics and mouse and such
<Unix-Jihad> no probs, if you dont use the purge switch apps can leave config files
<mik3> it says it's not available, can i install it with apt?
<kooji> Yes, but how can I fix the x server once its corrupted. Last time I tried it threw me into a console
<kooji> had to to a reinstall
<mik3> how can i make the composite extention available?
<CNTRLX> I hope my new Ubuntu cds come soon.
<CNTRLX> :D
<kitche> kooji: sudo X -configure is the easiest way to get X up and running then you cp sudo /home/<user>/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mik3> anyone?
<chadeldridge> kooji:  you can alwasy do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg from the shell
<kitche> mik3: enable it with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kitche> mik3: but if your on ATI card then you can't use composite
<mik3> oh really
<mik3> that stinks
<mik3> why
<kitche> mik3: it has it's own composite if your using the binary driver
<mik3> what do you mean
<lmosher> I'm just curious, if ubuntu was installed as dapper, updated to edgy and then fiesty, would a fresh install make things better?
<GladyoTR> teknobaba: grdnn
<GladyoTR> hehehe :))
<seba> hi
<mik3> so compiz-like effects aren't available for machines with ATI cards?
<GizDrak> What would make gedit lock up xwindows when saving a file?
<Ireclan> Anyone in here familiar with DOSEmu? I'm having TROUBLES.
<kitche> mik3: they are just have to do extra steps
<crdlb> mik3, what ati card?
<seba> im having problems compiling grub with reiser4 support
<mik3> kitch: do you know of a url that has all the relative info?
<kitche> mik3: beryl website does
<mik3> crdlb: integrated card on a laptop
<crdlb> mik3, lspci|grep VGA
<seba> im having problems compiling grub with reiser4 support
<NET||abuse> Hi guys.. would anyone be able to help me solve a problem with my screen resolution and a virtual box xp install?  basically I have virtual box running an xp virtual image, which is fantastic as i can do windowsy stuff without rebooting (woot) but.. i can't see the whole screen of the windows xp setup with due to resolution issues with my ubuntu desktop, i'm on beryl also, so not sure if it will affect metacity.
<NET||abuse> but when i try to "hostkey"+f  to get full screen, it leaves a black border up the top of the screen.
<mik3> crdlb: radeon 9600 m10
<NET||abuse> my laptop is also only capable of 1024x768 (also a radeon mobility 9600)
<crdlb> mik3, then just disable the restricted driver
<mik3> shit i just enabled it
<crdlb> mik3, then compiz/beryl will work with no work at all
<mik3> oh ok
<mik3> cool
<crdlb> !ohmy | mik3
<ubotu> mik3: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Ireclan> Anyone in here familiar with DOSEmu? I'm having TROUBLES.
<sn0> hello again NET||abuse
<NET||abuse> sn0, hey again :)
<crdlb> mik3, ati's proprietary driver is really terrible (the one you enabled)
<NET||abuse> yeh, just got display issues :)
<sn0> did you install the guest addons (to get higher resolutions available in hosts) ?
<gerro> mik3: good luck with the 3d desktop but you might want to set it up so you can login to it as a separate desktop session
<NET||abuse> sn0, oh? well do i need higher resolution? 1024x768 already fills my deskotp
<TaJMoX> if fglrx driver works for you, you'll have to use XGL session to enable composite extensions
<NET||abuse> sn0, the problem is displaying that resolution on this laptop, the display is week i guess :)
<seba> im having problems compiling grub with reiser4 support.. anyone ccan help?
<nj786> hey you guys i need HELP BAD
<sn0> NET||abuse as long as its set to 1024x in the virtual machine it should be fine, but i remember having to install the guest addons, to get proper display support
<bruenig> !justask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sn0> after installing the guest os
<bruenig> !repet | sn0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GizDrak> for a server should one run 7.04 or 6.06?
<bruenig> !enter | sn0
<ubotu> sn0: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sn0> bruenig im aware of that thanks
<greg_g> nj786: whats up?
<nj786> last night i was messing about with beryl "selct window decorator" and now i cannot see my windows and my computer is not running functionally
<sarah> heyho!!
<lmosher> !don'tusethebottomakeyourarguments.Haveabackbone
<bruenig> sn0, ok so in response to your question "after installing the guest os" I say yes
<mik3> gerro: why do you suggest that? is it flakey when you log in through your main account?
<NET||abuse> ok, trying the addons now,, just ran the install wizard
<Ireclan> Anyone in here familiar with DOSEmu? I'm having TROUBLES.
<doctapeppa> anyone know of a good command line bittorrent client besides the standard one?
<nj786> greg_g, do you know anything about that
<chadeldridge> nj786:  does turning beryl off solve the issue
<bruenig> doctapeppa, rtorrent
<timposey> does anyone here know how to get Grisbi to print.  I don't know what to put in the blank for the path to the printer..
<mik3> doctapeppa: bittornado
<sn0> NET||abuse hope that helps :] 
<nj786> chadeldridge, ok how do i do that?
<doctapeppa> k. i'll try those, thanks
<_nix_> hello everybody, I tried converting a bin/cue set to iso using bchunk. I get two iso files!! Any way to get a single iso?
<gerro> mik3: you might want to use a regular desktop session instead of beryl
<t2> is it safer to use Automatix or EasyUbuntu ?
<mik3> gerro I don't understand what you mean
<bruenig> t2, easyubuntu but best to use neither
<gerro> mik3: it is still experimental and might not work the version of beryl you are using
<greg_g> nj786: I would suggest trying the #ubuntu-effects people
<gerro> mik3: here I'll show you a guide
<t2> bruenig: ok thanks
<gerro> mik3: what graphics card and is it kubuntu, ubuntu, xubuntu, etc etc
<chadeldridge> nj786:  can you access the beryl-manager application at all ?
<lmosher> t2, in all honestly check out ubuntuguide.org it's an excellent resource.. you'll understand more about what's going on if you do it yourself and it's extremely easy
<seba> im having problems compiling grub with reiser4 support.. anyone can help?
<nj786>  chadeldridge, yesi  can
<mik3> it's a radeon mobile 9600 with ubuntu
<gerro> t2: check out linux.org and download rutebook through synaptic it explains everything
<bruenig> ubuntuguide.org doesn't really help you understand more, it just gives command snippets that you copy and paste
<bruenig> some of it is old too and doesn't work
<NET||abuse> sn0, that sorted it :) i can full screen (when i set my top and bottom gnome panels to autohide) and I see everything :)
<JC_Denton_> upgraded 6.10 to 7.04 but now my comp won't read any keyboard input. What to do? (k/b works fine otherwise)
<Ireclan> Anyone in here familiar with DOSEmu? I'm having TROUBLES.
<lmosher> is it out of date now? Last I checked it, it seemed OK
<mik3> gerron it's a radeon mobile 9600 with ubuntu
<NET||abuse> sn0, any other magic tips for using this thing?
<gerro> JC_Denton_: download 7.04 and burn it to cd then install
<chadeldridge> nj786:  switch your windows manager and decorator back to metacity then ... does your problem go away ?
<JC_Denton_> gerro, but I would lose whats currently on the partition...
<gerro> mik3: interesting I was about to setup beryl on the same card with xubuntu
<sn0> NET||abuse glad that helped :-) i don't believe i did anything else
<mik3> gerro: let me know how it works so I can get rid of gnome
<gizmo_the_great1> hi. When I do an 'ls' I get a list of blue coloured directories. However, one is coloured green. Why is it green and the others blue?
<NET||abuse> ;) just saw that if i resize the virtual instance window, it auto resizes the windows desktop
<gerro> JC_Denton_: use a live cd to get your data moved to flash drive, online storage, or cds
<NET||abuse> and if i hostkey+f to full screen, immmediately back to 1024x768
<seba> im having problems compiling grub with reiser4 support.. anyone can help?
<lmosher> If an ubuntu install was updated from dapper to edgy to fiesty, will a fresh install make it in any way better, cleaner, faster, stronger? I'm having a discussion w/ a friend and he claims it will, I'm not so sure.
<gizmo_the_great1> lmosher: everything I have read suggests that it will
<gerro> mik3: you won't neccesarily be getting rid of gnome since you will still be using most of its interfaces, its more of a hybrid desktop environment
<nj786> chadeldridge, how do i do that
<timposey> Hello all, I can't get Grisbi to print, I get the following error:  LaTeX run was unable to complete, see console output for details.  I wish I had a clue about what console it's talking about?  Anyone have an idea?
<nj786> there we go
<nj786> i got it
<chadeldridge> nj786:  launch beryl-manager, right click the ruby icon, then select the windows manager dropdown and turn it to metacity
<lmosher> gizmo_the_great1, oh really? hrm.. I thought the update did a pretty good job. Any estimation on the scale/type of improvement?
<mik3> gerro in regards to using beryl with it? or with xfce versus gnome in general? xfce blows gnome away in my opinion
<Ireclan> gizmo_the_great1: I had that happen too. The only difference between the file that was teal and the regular ones was that it was read-only. Perhaps that is the answer?
<JC_Denton_> gerro, no way to preserve my configuration?
<nj786>  chadeldridge, my avant icons are gone though
<mik3> gerro: i'll be right back
<gerro> mik3: yeah I like it too, gnome has great code but ignorant use friendly dumbasses :)
<nj786>  chadeldridge, i cannot see them usually they appear on the bottom of my screen
<gizmo_the_great1> lmosher: it does - better than other OS's due to the nature of Linux and dependancies. But as far as I know you will get a smoother system (perhaps not really noticeably) by doing a fresh install
<HoboBen> lmosher - I don't know about improvements on speed, but usually and update would be preferable to a re-install, so you don't lose everything.
<gerro> JC_Denton: you can copy the hidden directories in your /home/user directory those are configuration for all your applications
<gizmo_the_great1> Ireclan: thanks - I will check that out
<nj786_>  chadeldridge, when i minimize my windows i cannot view them also
<nj786_>  chadeldridge, should i reboot?
<daquino> does ubuntu offer anything like checkinstall which works well ?
<gerro> daquino: it has memory test and checks the cd to make sure its burned properly
<daquino> what ?
<crdlb> gerro, wrong checkinstall
<daquino> "checkinstall"
<crdlb> daquino, no it's the nature of the program to not work well
<daquino> is there any backports for pidgin ?
<gerro> daquino: what does the application do?
<crdlb> it's impossible to completely automate the creation of debs
<crdlb> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<gerro> crdlb: that sounds useful I will check into it
<crdlb> it's not
<daquino> pidgin!!
<daquino> so wtf do i do to create a deb ?
<timposey> Hello all, I can't get Grisbi to print, I get the following error:  LaTeX run was unable to complete, see console output for details.  I wish I had a clue about what console it's talking about?  Anyone have an idea?
<gerro> daquino: install checkinstall I guess
<crdlb> daquino, getdeb.net
<mike-e> haha composite freezes up as soon as i use it
<mike-e> or as soon as i enable it
<Ayarcy> Is there a way in Synaptic to install a local .deb, like "dpkg -i" would do?  I'm trying to build my own .debs, and it's annoying to have to close the Synaptic (b/c of its lock on the db) to install, then reopen to check how my package looks.  (Feel free to make a joke about me checking out my package.)
<seba> im having problems compiling grub with reiser4 support.. anyone can help?
<crdlb> mike-e, what video card?
<nj786_> can somebody tell me how to uninstall beryl?
<gerro> Ayarcy: why not use dpkg -i? or aptitude? either way synaptic registers them
<mike-e> crdlb: this is mik3 btw, with the mobile radeon
<Filthpig> hi, how do I set up my eth1 to share my internet connection with another computer?
<tck> nj786, sudo apt-get remove beryl
<nj786_> becuase when i minimize my windows they dissapear and i cannot view them
<crdlb> mike-e, glxinfo|grep direct
<seba> crdlb apt-get remove --purge beryl
<Scunizi> Ayarcy, just double click the deb file and the system will take care of the rest.
<crdlb> seba, not me and that wouldn't work
<NET||abuse> I have to say... wooooowwwwww.... that virtualbox rocks..
<mike-e> crdlb:
<mike-e> crdlb: X Error of failed request:  GLXBadContext
<crdlb> !xconfig | mike-e
<ubotu> mike-e: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<seba> crdlb how have you installed it?
<NET||abuse> sn0, well, i'm done bugging you for ideas :) i think it's photoshop setup time, and maybe a few other things that are good on windows... :)
<crdlb> seba, not me
<mike-e> oh right i forgot that
<Ayarcy> gerro:  That works, but I was checking my success in Synaptic (installed files, descriptions, etc.)  It's annoying to close/reopen Synaptic that often.
<crdlb> mike-e, run the second command
<nj786_> can anybody help me fix my beryl isues?
<crdlb> mike-e, and choose the "ati" driver
<crdlb> nj786_, gnome?
<nj786_> crdlb, gnome what?
<seba> im having problems compiling grub with reiser4 support.. anyone can help?
<crdlb> nj786_, are you using gnome?
<shnastybiznastic> nj786_: perhaps, tell me more.
<Ayarcy> Scunizi: I hadn't thought of that.  I'll try it (though I'm not using Gnome, so we'll see).  Thanks.
<mike-e> crdlb: just use the vesa?
<nj786_> crdlb, yes
<crdlb> mike-e, no use "ati"
<bobsomebody> question: when I set up a samba share on a linux server and browse to it from a windows computer I am prompted for a user/pass, but when I got to it in linux, it asks for no user/pass but its read only, how can I get it so I can write to the samba share from the linux computer?
<bobsomebody> PM's welcome
<Scunizi> Ayarcy, if you're using the kde desktop you might try right mouse clicking and look for an install option.
<daquino> crdlb: can i add that to my sources ?
<crdlb> nj786_, rm ~/.config/autostart/beryl-manager.desktop
<crdlb> daquino, not afaik
<shnastybiznastic> bobsomebody: do you have it seet up as type:share?
<yurimxpxman> could someone please help me figure out how to use the videos on foxnews.com?
<mike-e> ok brb
<Ayarcy> Scunizi: Actually, I'm using ion.  :-)  But I don't expect any support with that one.
<Scunizi> Ayarcy, :)
<crdlb> nj786_, that will prevent beryl from autostarting
<bobsomebody> shnastybiznastic: no, does it go in [global] ?
<bobsomebody> or in each share i define?
<bobsomebody> (there is 3)
<shnastybiznastic> bobsomebody: hang on, I'll put my smb.conf up on pastebin for you to see what little bit I'm talking about
<bobsomebody> ok, ill do the same
<nj786_> shnastybiznastic, ok well last night i was messing with beryl "select window selector: when i cicked on something and my window dissapeard now i clicked on "selct window manager" and metacity now i can see my windows but my beryl effects do not work and i when i minzie my windows my windows dissapear i cannot see them o nmy pannel bar
<mik3> cool, works
<sorush20> hi
<crdlb> nj786_, right click on the panel, add to panel>window list
<The_Viper> Hi! I just installed feisty, but when i reboot it just goes right into xp without loading grub. I have 3 physical disks. Disk0 containts media, Disk1 now contains linux and disk2 is the windows disk
<sorush20> just wanted to know why my computer has suddenly gone slow, especially when I'm trying to edit html via bluefish or quanta and the text in the html is farsi right to left hand writing.
<The_Viper> I noticed grub installing to disk0. How do i fix this?
<mik3> hmm how do i do the rotating deskops?
<crdlb> mik3, ctrl+alt+mouse_drag
<bronze-> Anyone with some insight in linux, winxp and grub boot procedures, please visit this thread and reply: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=478698
<crdlb> mik3, although you'll probably want to try beryl
<nj786_> crdlb, ok there now why isnt my beryl working?
<mik3> control alt drag doesn't work
<The_Viper> Do I have to have windows xp on disk0 for dual boot to work?
<crdlb> mik3, just install beryl
<mik3> crd: how can  i use beryl instead
<Scunizi> The_Viper, check your bios settings and see if it's setup to boot from drive 1 (0).  If not you may need to write grub to the drive that is currently the default boot drive.
<crdlb> mik3, sudo apt-get install beryl beryl-manager emerald-themes
<mik3> okie
<nj786> crdlb, when i click on beryl setting manager it does nto open up
<crdlb> nj786, run beryl-settings in a terminal
<The_Viper> thanks.. i'll try that
<E-Monk> hello... I installed apache2 and PHP5, but I can't pass parameters
<The_Viper> and if i want to reinstall grub. How do i do that without having to reinstall feisty?
<Scunizi> The_Viper, you might also look at http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm.  It helped me solve my 3 drive issues.
<nj786> crdlb: Traceback (most recent call last):
<nj786>   File "/usr/bin/beryl-settings", line 22, in <module>
<nj786>     import berylsettings
<nj786> ImportError: No module named berylsettings
<mik3> p Storan?
<alienseer23> other than simply selecting "share printer over network" is there anything I need to do to share a printer over my etwork??
<mik3> crdlb: so disable the desktop effects?
<bobsomebody> anyone else good w/ samba?
<crdlb> mik3, yes, then run beryl-manager
<crdlb> nj786, pastebin the output of: dpkg -l|grep beryl
* bobsomebody needs a new vid card before beryl :(
<crdlb> nj786, come to #ubuntu-effects
<nj786> crdlb, wait what do you mean?
<crdlb> mik3, if you have any further questions, I'll be in #ubuntu-effects
<kay7even> hi, i can't burn a data cd with gnomebaker: I: -input-charset not specified, using utf-8 (detected in locale settings)
<kay7even> genisoimage: No such file or directory. Invalid node - 'Personal/PDF/The National Organizations of the'.
<mik3> ok thank you much
<dhruva023> who is trying to connect my desktop?
<bobsomebody> alienseer23: you might hit a bump or two with windows, but i imagine for all linux network you should be fine
<gnychis_> I can print a test page successfully with CUPS and I can print from OpenOffice, but 'lpr' is not printing anything, any ideas?
<CNTRLX> start the ARP poisoning dhruba
<CNTRLX> haha
<shnastybiznastic> bobsomebody: http://pastebin.com/932864
<Marten71> is there anyone that are good in finding wireless in the new ubuntu i have installd it but my netgear wg311t is not there
<alienseer23> bobsmebody: we a re having a real issue getting another ubuntu copmp to recognize/communicate
<CNTRLX> put it as a ra0 device
<shnastybiznastic> bobsomebody: notice how mine has the line security: share?
<Admah> hali
<zpertee> is it recommended to turn on the universe repository?
<bobsomebody> alienseer23: perhaps you missed something, check the user docs again
<jonttix> how do I update dapper to fiesty?
<v> Hey
<v> Quick question
<v> why is it... when i go into switch user so no1 can see session and leave it, it goes black screen and doesnt come back on
<bobsomebody> shnastybiznastic: yes I see it
<roho> v: my, aren't you vivacious?
<bobsomebody> its in global
<alienseer23> k
<v> even if i push everybuttonit just shows a cursor with a black screen
<karrotx> what's the unrar package?
<mik3> this is pretty sweet
<bruenig> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.3-1 (feisty), package size 94 kB, installed size 228 kB
<karrotx> multiverse?
<v> Anyone?
<choogster> anybody know a good .sid player for ubuntu?
<dyrne> choogster: id search ubuntuforums.org
<jonttix> how do I update dapper to fiesty?
<Scunizi> choogster, what's a sid ?
<magnetron> choogster: sidplay?
<v> Can no1 help me then, i thought this was support?
<shnastybiznastic> bobsomebody: yeah, that's it.  I used to have the some problem on slackware until I enabled that line
<Marten71> anyone knows how to install a netgear wireless card
<magnetron> choogster: xsidplay
<kay7even> genisoimage: No such file or directory. Invalid node - 'Personal/PDF/The National Organizations of the'.
<kay7even> hi, i can't burn a data cd with gnomebaker: I: -input-charset not specified, using utf-8 (detected in locale settings)
<dyrne> !update | jonttix
<ubotu> jonttix: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bsdunix> i had apache running, found out i needed apache2 instead, installed apache2, removed & purged apache 1.13... apache2 will not run
<E-Monk> can anyone help me to get Apache2/PHP5 working under ubuntu? The parameters I pass into the script do not work...
<v> SOMMEONE SMART EXPLAIN MY PROBLEM!
<jonttix> thanks
<chadeldridge> v: if you would calm down and explain your issue someone might be able to help you ...
<Scunizi> bsdunix, reinstall apache2 now
<bsdunix> E-Monk; http://fosswire.com/2007/05/29/installing-and-configuring-lamp-on-ubuntu-part-1/
<Marten71> is there anyway to find my wireless like in windows
<chadeldridge> v:  this isnt instant support designed around you and you alone .. there are a lot of us here that are just taking out of our free time to help others ... please be patient
<Scunizi> v, your problem is nobody knows what it is :)
<bsdunix> Scunizi i've reinstalled it 5 times
<bobsomebody> shnastybiznastic: alright, thanks for the help man
<Netham45> I have 2 S3 Trio32/64's in my pc, but when I have them both enabled w/ VESA in my xorg.conf, it appears to be outputing both screens to the first Trio.
<bobsomebody> ill let u know if it works
<dyrne> v: there is a  .xsession file in your /home/$USER directory might look through it.. i dunno
<Scunizi> bsdunix, did you initially install the LAMP or just individual packages?
<gnychis_> I can print a test page successfully with CUPS and I can print from OpenOffice, but 'lpr' is not printing anything, any ideas?
<Netham45> does anyone know why it isn't outputting correctly?
<lmosher> Hey all... I'm having some isues w/ gparted liveCD. I have SCSI drives and when it finally loads it detects no devices. Says it's checking /dev/sda but didn't come up w/ anything?
<bsdunix> i installed a bunch of individual packages first, then the LAMP thingy
<linxuz3r> how do i make debian packages automatically
<Scunizi> bsdunix, you may want to ask in #ubuntu-server
<bsdunix> thanks, Scunizi
<Scunizi> bsdunix, np
<bobsomebody> shnastybiznastic: i loled @ ur SMB.conf
<bobsomebody> comment = a drive that hasbeen through hell
<bobsomebody> hahaha
<Netham45> does VESA have an issue with being activated on 2 similar cards at the same time?
<linxuz3r> how do i make ubuntu packages from source tarball automatically
<dyrne> v: using beryl or compiz? (3d stuff)
<v> this is what i get
<v> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26474/
<Scunizi> linxuz3r, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<v> thats my xsession-error
<Netham45> does anyone know the appropriate driver for an S3 Trio32/64?
<NeXtDaY> hi all
<Netham45> the 'S3' driver didn't work
<v> Dryne any news?
<Netham45> are my dreams for 8 monitors running off of 1 pc too unrealistic?
<fivetwentysix> How can I log a terminal session?
<sebrock> could anyone explain what no_subtree_check is on NFS?
<sebrock> nevermind
<Tranquilo32> www.misecretito.com.ar
<shnastybiznastic> bobsomebody: laugh if you want, that drive has been dropped down a flight of stairs and still works
<chadeldridge> sebrock: no_subtree_check If only part of a volume is exported, a routine called subtree checking verifies that a file that is requested from the client is in the appropriate part of the volume. If the entire volume is exported, disabling this check will speed up transfers.
<NET||abuse> can anyone suggest why the intel 2100 wifi cihp isn't being configured correctly by ubuntu for me? just had my housemate setup feisty on an old Toshiba, it has an "Intel  prowireless lan 2100 3B Mini PCI " and i can't see any wifi stuff in network manager :(
<v> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26474/ <-- thats my log, when i go on lock computer, after a while screen goes black, like sleep, but some come back on
<v> any one?
<Keanu> Hey
<Thorne> ugh
<greyfrog> !patience | v
<ubotu> v: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Keanu> Quick question someone, - How do I access "ROOT" on Ubuntu Server?
<asep> hi im from indonesia
<NET||abuse> Keanu, !root
<Netham45> Keanu, try an sudo -i
<jshriver> greetings
<Keanu> Thanks, 2 secconds.
<chadeldridge> haha greyfrog ... you win
<Netham45> !root | keanu
<NET||abuse> Keanu, or sudo su -
<Marten71> anyone good at wireless
<Keanu> Ah, I love you <3
<Thorne> or logout and login as root
<ubotu> keanu: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<stian> hi guys
<jshriver> Anytime I try to compile anything that uses pthreads, I get an error complaining how it conflicts with _pthread_t in ../pthread.h
<yurimxpxman> does anybody know how to get the videos on foxnews.com to work?
<Netham45> XD XD XD
<gizmo_the_great1> any1 here used fdupes to remove duplicate files? I have a folder of digital photographs. Running 'fdupes -r folder > results.txt' tells me the duplicates. However, as I understand it, adding -d will delete dups but only after prompting me. How can I tell it to just delete all duplicates?
<Thorne> foxnews....ew
<Keanu> Well, philosphy~ xD
<greyfrog> v, I wish I could help, but I don't know the answer to you question... eventually someone might come on that will though
<v> :S
<Keanu> Trying to install a Ragnarok Online server. So yah. Thanks for your help all!
<Netham45> does anyone know if VESA will crash if activated on 2 cards?
<Keanu> I'll ask if i have any problems, but in the meantime.. I'll stay logged in.
<stian> I recently got my hands on a 6-7 year old laptop, which i successfully installed xUbuntu on... problem is that the mouse doesnt work (touchpad is broken)... does anyone know of a function in XFCE or something that allows me to emulate/control the mouse with my keyboard?
<shnastybiznastic> Netham45: give it a shot!
<Scunizi> !multimedia | yurimxpxman
<ubotu> yurimxpxman: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Thorne> Keanu: ever try instaling ubuntu on a gateway solo 1450
<gnychis_> I can print a test page successfully with CUPS and I can print from OpenOffice, but 'lpr' is not printing anything, any ideas?
<chadeldridge> stain:  you can emulate the mouse in ubuntu using the system - prefs - accessability
<Netham45> shnastybiznastic: I gave it a shot. one monitor stays blank, and the other one gets all messed up and tries to display both monitors stuff.
<yurimxpxman> Scunizi: that doesn't help :(
<bobsomebody> shnastybiznastic: wow, it has been through hell. I had an old "Bigfoot" drive out of the 95 era compaq's back in the day that my dads dog got ahold of. it still worked after being burried in the yard
<Scunizi> yurimxpxman, sorry.. thought I'd give it a shot.  sounds like a codec isn't installed
<Netham45> mabye my dreams of 8 monitors are unrealistic.
<Thorne> actually i think its a plugin not installed yurimxpxman
<yurimxpxman> Scunizi: do the videos work for you?
<dvs01> is there a way to increase the area around the corners of the window in which the cursor turns into a resize cursor? it seems too small, and hard to aim at
<yurimxpxman> Thorne: which one in particular? I don't know of any I don't have
<gnychis_> how can i install acroread in feisty fawn?  it seems to have dissapeared
<Scunizi> yurimxpxman, checking now
<E-Monk> bsdunix - thank you, but it didn't solve my problem. Apache and PHP are running, but the parameters I pass to the scripts don't seem to work
<other> Hi, does anybody know of any reasons why my internet works fully with 2.6.17, but not 2.6.18 and above, i.e, with 2.6.18 and above, I can only visit a few websites
<Thorne> only one i could think of is the flash plugin
<Tronyx> Hello, would anyone be available to help me fix a problem with GRUB and my MBR with dual booting?
<CNTRLX> Im on same problem tronyx
<yurimxpxman> Tronyx: what about it?
<choogster> tronyx - what kind of problem?
<stian> Okay, So i went to applications -> settings -> mouse...then i chose the "enable mouse emulation" under the "accesibility" tab... but how do I use it? Which keys am i supposed to press? Do i need to hold down a key combo for it to work? this thing gives me very little information... (im sort of new to all of this, so please bear with me)
<shnastybiznastic> bobsomebody: yeah, I have a bigfoot that still runs.  good drives, those
<yurimxpxman> Thorne: I have the latest flash, all the MPEG/WMV codecs, etc.
<Thorne> hmm
<Scunizi> yurimxpxman, I can hear it but not see it.
<yurimxpxman> Scunizi: that's the same problem I have
<chadeldridge> stain:  its your arrow keys .. on the laptop they are probably under Fn keys
<shnastybiznastic> bobsomebody: did that security line fix your samba woes?
<Thorne> yurimxpxman: give me the link to the page youre trying to view
<Tronyx> Well, it's mostly my fault, but I've been testing distros and decided I wanted to go back to Ubuntu.  I have 2 hard drives, a 200 gig which holds my XP and a 40 gig which I use for Linux.  I formatted the 40 gig last night and after trying to re-boot I get GRUB error 22
<Netham45> stian: try your numpad keys
<yurimxpxman> Thorne: http://www.foxnews.com/video2/player06.html?062007/062007_live_cutts&Live_Desk&Living%20a%20%27Nightmare%27&Living%20a%20%27Nightmare%27&US&-1&News&173&&&exp
<v> does wine use alot of cpu?
<bobsomebody> shnastybiznastic: have you ever seen an IDE drive as big as an optical device? I had one, no stickers or brand names, with platters bigger than CD's
<chadeldridge> v: yes
<Yggdrasil> can somone tell me how to disable touchpad clicking on a laptop ?
<Ireclan> OK, REALLY NEED some help. I'm using DOSEmu, and it refuses to start.
<stian> dont have numpad keys, im on a laptop
<Tronyx> I understand windows is hidden from grub and I most likelym too hastely, removed my Linux data on the other drive, but the problem now is HOW can I get back to my XP drive at all
<CNTRLX> i got that error 22 and had to re install my GRUB
<v> How much cpu compared to ruinning it straight from liniux, alot more?
<Netham45> tronyx: try booting into your windows recovery mode and there is an option to fix the MBR.
<CNTRLX> from the debian boot
<yurimxpxman> Tronyx: using the XP bootloader or GRUB?
<chadeldridge> stain:  most of them have them hidden under other keys and you have to use the Fn key to access them ... if the laptop doesnt have them at all then you need an external keyboard .. or your hosed ... sorry
<bobsomebody> shnastybiznastic: i didnt make the changes yet, I am wondering if I switch my Security = user to share if my write lists will cause issues in my shares?
<v> I.e. enemy territory on linux, and enemy teriitory on linux in wine, would there be much difference?
<yurimxpxman> Tronyx: boot the XP disk, press R for repair, login to your system, and type fixboot fixmbr
<Tronyx> I am using GRUB, the problem is that I also do not have a recovery disk, just some linux distro CDs
<chadeldridge> v: huge amounts ... wine is rather crappy no matter how you slice it
<Scunizi> yurimxpxman, it's definately a flash problem.
<Elessar> v: try it on linux, works great
<stian> nobody?
<babo> for i in [0-8]  ... that should give me a bash count from 0-8 right ?
<chadeldridge> stain:  most of them have them hidden under other keys and you have to use the Fn key to access them ... if the laptop doesnt have them at all then you need an external keyboard .. or your hosed ... sorry
<yurimxpxman> Scunizi: do you know what library Flash uses for media?
<Thorne> yurimxpxman: i found one of the problems, whoever does foxs web development  cant code crap.
<Keanu> Okay, although changing screen resolution was a problem yesterday, this definetly makes up for it.. How easy it is to install MySQL. Seriously. You type in ONE command, and it installs MySQL
<yurimxpxman> Thorne: no kidding!
<Tronyx> yurimxpxman, could i PM you?
<yurimxpxman> Tronyx: sure
<bobsomebody> shnastybiznastic: http://pastebin.com/932888 ( messed up the highlight on one line)
<stian> i have an FN key... ill try around a bit... but thanks for all help.
<chadeldridge> np
<chadeldridge> gl
<Thorne> yurimxpxman:  you get sound and no video?
<yurimxpxman> Thorne: yeah
<v> are there any decent mmo's that run on linux
<Thorne> yea its theyre codeing i believe
<v> guildwars?
<bobsomebody> god im so happy to finally have the extra hardware to run linux
<Thorne> wow typing and spelling ftw
<bobsomebody> anyone else using synergy?
<Ravenndude`> I have used Synergy
<bobsomebody> i hooked up a pseduo 4 head terminal with it :P
<Thorne> i got the same problem yurimxpxman i think its the site
<bobsomebody> 2 screen XP to 2 screen Ubuntu
<david_> jj
<whtet> how can i install application for fiesty on dapper?
<Thorne> synaptic?
<yurimxpxman> Thorne: in XP, it'll only work in IE, not Firefox. grr.. those people are so stupid.
<theunixgeek> whtet, you have to use wget
<theunixgeek> whtet, i dont know much more - sorry
<Thorne> yea yurimxpxman they probably have some deal with microsfot, it is fox news >.>
<yurimxpxman> Thorne: hehe
<theunixgeek> does anyone know how to change the startup splash (the big ubuntu that appears when the pc starts up)?
<Thorne> bbc news ftw
<choogster> any idea why epiphany browser defaults to working offline?
<theunixgeek> choogster, it doesnt :)
<bobsomebody> theunixgeek: i thought I saw something in the add/remove area
<shnastybiznastic> bobsomebody: cool.  I hope it works better for you now
<Thorne> change youre start page choogster
<whtet> theunixgeek, thx but wget is not the way, i want to know more about how to install different version on different distro
<theunixgeek> bobsomebody, ok
<Ireclan> ANYONE? Does ANYONE in here even use DOSEmu???
<neozen> lol
<Sp4rKy> is there a method to remove al packages which are not essential, except apt / basch / base-files ?
<theunixgeek> whtet, o. ok.
<neozen> I've used dosbox once or twice
<neozen> ..that worked just fine for me
<yurimxpxman> Ireclan: I've used it before
<Keanu> Hey, can anyone help me on this. I just typed in "apt-get install apache2 libapache2-mod-php5" .. And got the error "Couldn't find package apachelibapache2-mod-php5"
<yurimxpxman> Ireclan: what's your problem?
<bobsomebody> shnastybiznastic, actually I am wondering about those lines, because if I change security to share will my linux computer resolve as bobsomebody or smbuser when accessing a share?
<E-Monk> Can anyone help me configure PHP properly? The parameters I pass don't influence the PHP scripts
<Ireclan> yurimxpxman: mIt won't start. And the file that's SUPPOSED to tell me what the hell's wrong isn't there.
<choogster> start page is set to google
<yurimxpxman> Keanu: sudo aptitude install php5-apache2-mod-bt
<Ireclan> *It
<choogster> but every time I load epiphany its working offline
<Keanu> Thanks
<Keanu> I'll try that now
<aroo> E-Monk: ##php
<matze> hmm, got some problems with ati, flgrx beryl and xgl here ,)
<Ireclan> yurimxpxman: It won't give me ANY error messages to go on.
<hwilde> !ati | matze
<ubotu> matze: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hwilde> !beryl | matze
<ubotu> matze: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<matze> oh, thx ,)
<hwilde> anybody have trouble with multiple USB ports locking up on boot?
<yurimxpxman> Ireclan: have you tried running it from a terminal emulator? That might give you more information.
<matze> but installation doesnt seem to be the problem
<hwilde> matze, those links probably can point you in the right dir
<matze> k, thx
<Rafeiro> dudes! :D
<shnastybiznastic> bobsomebody: well, it will resolve it's name as ubuntu-server (I think), and it will try to let everybody in, and only that one user write.
<Keanu> Thanks yurimxpxman
<Keanu> Apreciated.
<Rafeiro> where are the developers of ubuntu ?
<choogster> beryl works very well on my machine
<yurimxpxman> np
<Rafeiro> i wanna give them a cuddle :D
<bobsomebody> Rafeiro: i lol'ed hard
<sebrock> hey I need help to install fluxbox on a server
<Ireclan> yurimxpxman: Yes. When I run it, it does its copyright and disclaimer, then after I press "Enter" it dumps me back at my home path....This is annoying and frustrating.
<NeoGeo64> how can i crash linux
<sebrock> what is needed to install a working X-server on a command-line system?
<theunixgeek> does anyone know how to set the startup splash to the default?
<choogster> whats the best audio/mp3/ogg player for ubuntu?
<dfgas> k i got a friend that has linux installed on a 40gig, now he wants swap it with a 160gig harddrive but not loose anything he has done, updates, configs etc
<choogster> recommendations anybody?
<detune> choogster: amarok
<dfgas> how do i do it
<NeoGeo64> Can I schedule cron to lock up my system and display a fake BSOD every 23 minutes or so?  So I can feel more comfortable in this new OS.
<bobsomebody> shnastybiznastic: ok so i should add any users on my linux desktop that I want write access for to the smb.conf on the server? and include the smbuser so my windows comps can still grab at it too right?
<chadeldridge> choogster:  I really like Exaile!
<NeXtDaY> choogster: Mplayer is good too
<choogster> I`ll check exaile out
<choogster> thanks
<theunixgeek> does anyone know how to set the startup splash to the default?
<gnychis> I can print test pages from the CUPS webconfig, and I can print from openoffice, but I cannot print from LPR or any other application... i would greatly appreciate any help
<theunixgeek> after isntalling ubuntustudio-desktop, the startup splash changed - i tried installing ubuntu-desktop, but nothing changed in the startup screen
<bobsomebody> shnastybiznastic: smbuser is a user created for windows machines to log-in to my samba shares
<shnastybiznastic> bobsomebody: yeah, that sounds about right.
<bobsomebody> ok let me try those changes, bb in a bit
<Ohara> heyho!
<TheCougar> if i get google earth will it be easy to install on ubuntu? and is it part of any of the package management parts of ubuntu?
<theunixgeek> gnychis: did you try using administration>printing and make a new printer with your printer on
<theunixgeek> TheCougar: it's really easy
<choogster> google earth doesn't run too well on my machine
<choogster> for some reason
<Ohara> hello??
<theunixgeek> TheCougar: you just do  "sh GoogleEarthLinux.bin" in the terminal
<gcarrillo_> quick check: do i want the "64bit AMD and Intel computers" version if I have a Core 2 duo
<Neil-> hey all.. My system auto preview-plays mp3s when I mouseover the tile of the mp3 in question
<Netham45> is there a multi-head configuration tool for Ubuntu?
<Neil-> how can i disable this?
<theunixgeek> choogster: its either the graphics card or ur machines too ol
<Neil-> Really annoying if you play a song, then it previews too
<theunixgeek> d
<TheCougar> theunixgeek sweet thanks
<theunixgeek> TheCougar: welcme
<gnychis> theunixgeek: i'm using a server installation
<dyrne> Neil-: turn the volume down
<Neil-> ...
<theunixgeek> gnychis; ok, then. I cant help you (not good with servers) :(
<theunixgeek> after isntalling ubuntustudio-desktop, the startup splash changed - i tried installing ubuntu-desktop, but nothing changed in the startup screen. plz help
<dyrne> Neil-: its a nautilus thing so it must but in the preferences for the file manager. sorry i dont know where
<hwilde> !xinerama | Netham45
<ubotu> Netham45: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Neil-> hehe
<hwilde> !DualHead | Netham45
<ubotu> Netham45: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Neil-> ok .. ta
<lunitus> I have a laptop with an ati video card, I've installed the ati drivers and the catalyst control center but when I output video to my tv it shows as a blank box
<hwilde> anybody have trouble with multiple USB ports locking up on boot?
<hwilde> !ati | lunitus
<ubotu> lunitus: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nexous> I'm going from edgy to feisty, In the upgrade, it asks for MD arrays needed for the root filesystem, do i keep it at 'all'?
<Jork> i've got a problem with my ipod shuffle
<TheCougar> bla i hate that my cell doesn't have gps
<chadeldridge> well since i have been helping for like an hour now i figure i will ask my question:  I have an external drive (USB 2.0) for some reason the drive does not get autodetected when the system boots, i have to physically turn it off and back on for the USB to be detected.   Any thoughts on how to make it auto detect at boot ?
<Jork> if i store music on it with track numbers
<theunixgeek> Jork: try installing gtkpod or something like that  - it'll help u manage it
<bobsomebody> shnastybiznastic: i cant see the server anymore, i think i need to reload some stuff, im gonna log off xchat and restart some dameons, ill be back shortly
<Jork> program mix it in order:
<dyrne> !tvout | lunitus
<Neil-> dyrne: got it.. its in edit>preferences of nautilus
<ubotu> lunitus: For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<choogster> how do you change file associations in ubuntu?
<theunixgeek> after isntalling ubuntustudio-desktop, the startup splash changed - i tried installing ubuntu-desktop, but nothing changed in the startup screen. plz help
<lunitus> the tv-out is enabled
<BuFF> is there anyone who uses LXPD ?
<lunitus> and I can see my laptop screen on the tv but when I play video the video box is blank
<lunitus> it plays on the laptop screen just fine
<lunitus> I'm using vlc for my player, and vlc on the tv is showing the program when it's playing but the video part is a blank bo
<lunitus> box
<NeXtDaY> how can I let my desktop work like an alarm .( I usually leave it on most of the time ). like the task scheduler in windows? any good program for that?
<theunixgeek> NeXtDaY: evolution can do that
<yurimxpxman> theunixgeek: the splash screen option is in your /boot/grub/menu.lst file. You can change it there.
<gnychis> how can i install acroread? it seems to have dissapeared from feisty
<NeXtDaY> theunixgeek: how?
<theunixgeek> yurimxpxman: do you know to set it to the original default?
<hwilde> !pdf | gnychis
<ubotu> gnychis: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/gpdf, evince and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<theunixgeek> NeXtDaY: the help file explains the calendar function
<yurimxpxman> theunixgeek: not off hand. Just look inside the directory for others.
<NeXtDaY> !evolution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hwilde> !email | NeXtDaY
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about email - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<theunixgeek> yurimxpxman, ok. thanks.
<hwilde> !mail | NeXtDaY
<ubotu> NeXtDaY: mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<theunixgeek> !evolution | NeXtDaY
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NeXtDaY> thanks hwilde
<dyrne> quick! everyone /join #freevo
<theunixgeek> dyrne: what's that?
<Keanu> Does anyone have a link for a guide on how to install programs on Ubuntu-server?
<mezziah> duh.. spam?
<hwilde> !server | Keanu
<ubotu> Keanu: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<hwilde> Keanu, try apt-get
<hwilde> !spam | dyrne
<ubotu> dyrne: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<theunixgeek> yurimxpxman: that's the ubuntu with the load bar, right?
<yurimxpxman> theunixgeek: yes
<theunixgeek> yurimxpxman: cool. thanks
<Keanu> Thanks
<E-Monk> Can anyone help me configure PHP properly? The parameters I pass don't influence the PHP scripts. And no, I can't get into #php
<hwilde> !php | E-Monk
<ubotu> E-Monk: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<rraajj> What happened to Feisty's VCD playback support? I can't seem to play any VCD I pop into my drive...
<rraajj> '
<theunixgeek> yurimxpxman: can you show me where it is?
<Steffen> my Ubuntu starts heavy HD activity briefly after startup, is there an utility to see what files are being accessed ?
<v> Quick question again
<hwilde> Steffen, top
<v> anyone know any good linux games online free ones
<theunixgeek> v: SuperTux
<rraajj> Except if I use mplayer (mplayer -v identify vcd://#)...
<hwilde> rraajj, search for vcd in synaptic and install some plugins
<Steffen> hwilde: How do I make it show the ones using disk I/O in the list ? To me it seems sorted after CPU usage
<rraajj> hwilde: Okay, will do.
<TheCougar> hum google earth wants to install to my home directory. should I move it to usr?
<kitche> v: tremulous if you ever played it when it was a quake3 mod
<theunixgeek> yurimxpxman: i cant find it
<hwilde> rraajj, like gstreamer0.8-misc mentions vcd support, or mplayer, or totem...
<theunixgeek> TheCougar: no. its like that
<choogster> anybody seen google maps street yet?
<choogster> thats .... disturbing
<hwilde> Steffen, man top ?
<yurimxpxman> theunixgeek: I'm looking.. 1 sec
<mwe> so every single user has to duplicate the install of google earth?
<theunixgeek> choogster: yeah. it's creepy
<Jork> how can i setup my ipod shuffle?
<theunixgeek> yurimxpxman: thanks.
<theunixgeek> Jork: gtkpod, i think
<choogster> well, at least I dont have to visit New York... ever.
<v> This tremulous looks amazing
<Steffen> hwilde: I tried that, but maybe I'm just sucky at reading manuals :D Didn't seem to be there, but I'll give it another look
<rraajj> hwilde: I can play them using mplayer, but I have to make sure it reads the proper VCD entry. And it uses the command line. I don't think any of the people in my household would like to tinker with the command-line (except me, probably).
<theunixgeek> Jork: or u could use wine to install iTunes
<Jork> I alredy install gtkpod but it didnt help
<theunixgeek> !iPod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<theunixgeek> Jork, oh, ok.
<v> Any others while im in the mood to download?
<theunixgeek> !iPod | Jork
<ubotu> Jork: please see above
<lunitus> in vlc when I'm playing video on my tv where the video should be there is a blue colored box, is there some way I can change the display, I think I remember something about overlay or something
<cooly> hi people
<hwilde> Steffen, I don't know of a way to view just disk i/o but if it is really making that much HD activity it has to be using cpu or memory
<phonox> theunixgeek: go to /usr/share/pixmaps/splash
<theunixgeek> phonox: thanks.
<cooly> do u know some cool irc for ubuntu ?
<mwe> v: frozen-bubble
<kooji> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<phonox> just link ubuntu-splash.png to the right file.
<Steffen> hwilde I guess you're right, it's not running for long, however the disk is going nuts while it lasts
<cooly> do u know some cool irc for ubuntu ?
<theunixgeek> phonox: not those - i mean the big UBUNTU with the loading bar that appears when u turn on ur pc
<theunixgeek> cooly: xchat-gnome
<cooly> e have that one
<cooly> but is so basic
<hwilde> Steffen, you could look at /etc/rcS.d and /etc/init.d to see what is happening on boot - maybe a clue there
<cooly> no colors
<Hock> define "cool"
<mwe> cooly: basic?
<cooly> etc
<Steffen> cooly: Gaim has an IRC interface as well
<crdlb> cooly, xchat
<rraajj> cooly: X-Chat would be cool. And Pidgin could also serve as an IRC client.
<hwilde> cooly, go to Synaptic and search for IRC there are tons of clients.
<Steffen> hwilde: Sounds like an idea, I'll try that
<phonox> theunixgeek: if you open /usr/share/pixmaps/splash/ubuntu-splash.png, isn't it your current splash-screen?
<cooly> works good ?
<Hock> imo, the gaim (pidgen) irc functionality is "meh"
<cooly> as colors ?
<hwilde> XChat has colors.
<cooly> how ?
<mwe> cooly: options
<greyfrog> cooly, irssi - very easy to configure if you're willing to take the time
<hwilde> by default
<theunixgeek> phonox: thats not the Ubuntu that opens up when you first turn on the machine - u know? the one that has a loading bar ;)
<choogster> whoa
<mwe> cooly: settings->preferences
<choogster> google earth has an address search facility
<mwe> cooly: surprise ;)
<choogster> 'enter your address to fly to it'
<choogster> yikes!
<choogster> stalkers everywhere
<theunixgeek> choogster: this is your first time with google earth, huh? ;)
<NeXtDaY> you can customize Xchat colors
<cooly> cool
<choogster> fly to address wasn't a feature before
<cooly> lol
<hwilde> welcome to the internet
<Jork> <Jork> hello
<Jork> <Jork> I alredy install gtkpod but problem is in saving music
<Jork> <Jork> it mix me track numbers in order
<Jork> <Jork> example:
<Jork> <Jork> songs with number 2 together etc..
<Jork> <Jork> 1. marlyn manson-bla bla
<Jork> <Jork> 1.coldplay-bla bla
<Jork> <Jork> together
<Jork> <Jork> than songs with number 2 tohether
<hwilde> !flood | Jork
<cooly> hey do u know cool games for ubuntu ?
<ubotu> Jork: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jork> <Jork> 2.marlyn mason-bla bla
<Jork> <Jork> 2.coldpla-bla bla
<Jork> <Jork> bla bla* song name
<mwe> Jork: stop it
<Jork> <Jork> and at the end actualy play at this order :/
<greyfrog> !spam | Jork
<ubotu> Jork: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<Jork> <Jork> and I don't know hoe to setup it
<hwilde> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Jork> <Jork> I try with gtkpod but it didn't help
<choogster> cooly: chromium rocks
<Jork> sorry
<theunixgeek> !pastebin
<Jork> i am new here
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@BSN-210-248-145.dial-up.dsl.siol.net]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<cooly> hey do u know cool games for ubuntu ?
<ryancr> is there a correct way to stop dns entries from being removed??
<theunixgeek> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<theunixgeek> !pastebin | Jork
<ubotu> Jork: please see above
<Mez> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
<ryancr> if i add it via the gui or directly to /etc/resolv.conf they are removed a little later
<theunixgeek> Mez, im not abusing the bot
<hwilde> ryancr, put the dns servers in /etc/resolv.conf
<Mez> theunixgeek, I didnt direct it at you
<ryancr> hwilde: yes if i add them there, the get removed by something
<hwilde> ryancr, if you use dhcp and you are not on a domain it will delete  the dns servers from /etc/resolv.conf
<Mez> there were about 10 calls to the bot, its not needed
<theunixgeek> Mez, oh. ok ;)
<cooly> more games plz
<cooly> chromium rocks
<GhostFreeman> How can I boot to a command line -- not X11 -- when starting up Ubuntu? I messed up my xorg.conf
<hwilde> !games | cooly
<ubotu> cooly: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<hwilde> GhostFreeman, ctrl+alt+f1
<ryancr> hwilde: so if i have a static ip setup then it won't touch resolv.conf??
<abduliounited> hey to everybody!!
<theunixgeek> yurimxpxman: did you find it ?
<hwilde> ryancr, dhclient tries to detect dns servers when grabbing dhcp
<abduliounited> is there someone who can help me with gaim messenger??
<cidco> ryancr: in your etc/conf.d/net put nodns
<Ireclan> OK, I'ver found my problem, guys. It was apparently an error in the DOS-Emu package. I now need to know how to get the Feisty packages.
<cidco> then you wont get it updated
<ryancr> hwilde: ok thanks
<hwilde> !gaim | abduliounited
<ubotu> abduliounited: Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<phonox> d
<Keanu> Hey, can anyone tell me. Is there a command for linux like "IPCONFIG" to find out the accounts IP?
<sgarza> hello
<hwilde> Keanu, ifconfig iwconfig
<cidco> Keanu: iwconfig
<sgarza> are these setings ok for postfix http://pastie.caboo.se/72137  ?
<NeoGeo64> WhO Runs OSX on thEIR snES?
<yurimxpxman> theunixgeek: no, sorry
<Keanu> Thanks. P
<Keanu> :P*
<theunixgeek> choogster: so everyone can see ur home in manchester with google earth? haha.. dont worry - ppl dont really stalk w/ google earth
<abduliounited> is not this the chat room?
<abduliounited> i have a simple problem
<TheCreationist> I just upgraded from Edgy to Feisty and now startup takes a VERY long time.  I've posted the slowdown part of dmesg here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26482/  Could someone please take a look and see what I can do to fix it?
<NeoGeo64> THEUNIXGEEK: I do.
<hwilde> abduliounited, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto
<abduliounited> I think
<asaup> does anyone know any swf editor
<asaup> ??
<theunixgeek> yurimxpxman, its ok
<theunixgeek> NeoGeo64: do what?
<NeoGeo64> Google Maps is the premier stalking tool available on the Internet.
<Ireclan> Can someone tell me how to get the following Feisty packages: DOSEmu, DOSEmu-FreeDOS.
<Keanu> Erm, in IWCONFIG - I'm getting "no wireless extensions" But my server is connected to the internet. Any idea?
<andrewkk> where can i find the most "correct" way to connect to windows shares?
<choogster> so how do you change file associations again?
<sebastian> <abduliounited> say
<hwilde> TheCreationist, why is it looking for ata
<hwilde> TheCreationist, why is it looking for ata2 *
<theunixgeek> NeoGeo64: what do you do?
<hwilde> !samba | andrewkk
<ubotu> andrewkk: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Slart> andrewkk: what do you mean correct? samba works
<TheCreationist> hwilde: I have no idea... it did this last time I tried installing Feisty too (both with an upgrade and clean install)
<NeoGeo64> theunixgeek: Enter the address of victim, zoom in close.  Look for escape routes and such.
<NeoGeo64> lol
<hwilde> TheCreationist, there must be something in one of your config files looking for ata2
<theunixgeek> NeoGeo64: wow.
<hwilde> !offtopic | NeoGeo64, theunixgeek
<theunixgeek> sorry, hwilde
<mwe> you don't need samba to connect to a windows share. just smbfs/cifs
<TheCreationist> hwilde: Nothing that I added.. I didn't have this problem with Edgy.
<NeoGeo64> I'm such a menace to society.
<NeoGeo64> Terrorists could potentially use Google Maps.
<ubotu> NeoGeo64, theunixgeek: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hwilde> look there is a channel for these discussions, please use it...
<theunixgeek> does anyone know how to set the startup screen (the one that first appears when you turn on your pc) to default?
<TheCougar> I've had a issue for a few days and not sure what I did to cause it. When I switch to my first desktop it switchs very slowly (hangs for a few seconds) when I switch to my second desktop it switchs almost instantly. what could be causing this?
<ho_Oh> hi
<ho_Oh> wussup
<ho_Oh> listen, what do I need in order to be able to listen WMA with amarok?
<abduliounited> I have MSN account in my buddy list and it was working fine..from yesterday Im not able to type my correct password. the field where I type the password is too short..any idea
<hwilde> TheCougar, did you install compiz or beryl
<TheCougar> my first desktop I can right click on and contains my drives on it, but the second one I can't right click on
<TheCougar> hwilde: not that i know of. is there a way to easily check?
<ho_Oh> hi
<andrewkk> Slart: googling for howtos gives me several slightly varying methods; i've followed the intsructions on ubuntuguide.org and now it "cant resolve the mount point"...
<ho_Oh> listen, what do I need in order to be able to listen WMA with amarok?
<hwilde> TheCougar, you'd know...
<hwilde> TheCougar, you could try making a new user account and see if it is just something with your profile
<asaup> something to edit a swf file ?? is there anything like flash professional or anyother thing possible to do that ??
<mwe> !wma | ho_Oh
<Saviq> hello guys... can anyone tell me how to get prism-based card on gutsy??
<ubotu> ho_Oh: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<adaptr> wine + flash would work
<Saviq> !prism
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about prism - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheCreationist> I just upgraded from Edgy to Feisty and now startup takes a VERY long time.  I've posted the slowdown part of dmesg here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26482/  Could someone please take a look and see what I can do to fix it?
<hwilde> Saviq, what card?
<theunixgeek> Saviq: use #ubuntu+1 for gutsy gibbon support
<hwilde> !hardware | Saviq
<Slart> andrewkk: yes.. there are several ways, I think they all boil down to using the samba client in some way or the other..
<ubotu> Saviq: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<asaup> adaptr: flash is not working for me i tried it
<hwilde> !flash | asaup
<ubotu> asaup: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ho_Oh> anyone being able to listen WMA with amarok?
<Saviq> hwilde: pcmcia card
<theunixgeek> Saviq: thats the dev version support
<Saviq> ah thx
<mwe> ho_Oh: yes, following the instructions ubotu pointed you to ;)
<Slart> andrewkk: if you're using ubuntu you can type "smb://computername" in nautilus.. you can then browse the shared folders on that computer
<asaup> hwilde: i need a swf editor not the flash player
<DSpair> I have a Texas Instruments SD card reader built in to my laptop, and it is behaving funky. When I insert a card, it Ubuntu tries to mount it, fails, tries again, fails, etc . . . Any suggestions?
<ho_Oh> mwe: I wanna learn from the expericne of others
<mwe> asaup: I don't think there is anything good for linux.
<ho_Oh> is there a specific package I need to listn to WMA?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@BSN-210-248-145.dial-up.dsl.siol.net]  by Mez
<asaup> DSpair: try to pull the SD more
* mode/#ubuntu [-o numist]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<DSpair> asaup: Huh?
<dyrne> !w32codecs | ho_Oh
<bobsomebody> shnastybiznastic: im good now, thanks
<ubotu> ho_Oh: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<tck> apt-get moo :P
<lmosher> Gparted works great when my system is running, but refuses to detect any disks when I boot the LiveCD
<bobsomebody> +1up for you!
<Slart> asaup: what do you want to do? you can decompile a swf file using flasm.. you get something similar to assembler code
<bobsomebody> lol
<mwe> dyrne: I told him, he doesn't want to read it
<andrewkk> Slart: certain applications don't work over network protocols however, so i have to mount it via fstab
<ho_Oh> oh the 32 codecs
<asaup> DSpair: i mean pull it more than normal. it happens to me too
<ho_Oh> ok thanks
<TheCougar> hwilde: lol any idea how to get my touch pad to work with the new user account since it seams it doesn't by default?
<bobsomebody> alright all, i gotta do *work* now
<asaup> Slart: i'll try it. thanx
<hwilde> TheCougar, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DSpair> asaup: What do you mean by "pull it" more?
<Slart> andrewkk: ah.. yes. Then you want to mount a samba share to a certain mountpoint.... you can use smbmount or smbfs in fstab
<espen77> is it possible to have file-encryption with smb client...so all the files read and written to network drive is automatically encrypted/decrypted? (my NAS only support SMB)
<Keanu> Sorry, phone rang. Did anyone leave me a message?
<Slart> asaup: you won't get any graphics or media out of it.. just the code that you can patch, change and recompile to a new swf-file
<TheCougar> hwilde: can that be edited by a standard user? and is it different for each user?
<asaup> DSpair: i mean that when you insert the card just try to push it inside the slot as more as possible
<hwilde> TheCougar, ummm you have to be root
<DSpair> asaup: It doesn't go any further and it did not help.
<Keanu> Erm, in IWCONFIG - I'm getting "no wireless extensions" But my server is connected to the internet. Any idea?
<hwilde> Keanu, ifconfig iwconfig
<TheCougar> hwilde: is xorg.conf different for each user? if not i'm not sure how this is going to fix it:-/
<DSpair> It looks like I have the same indications as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/53923
<Keanu> Yeah, it says "No wireless extensions"
<hwilde> TheCougar, I believe there is only one copy... but that is where your touchpad would be as a device
<hwilde> Keanu, "ifconfig"
<Keanu> Okay, 2 secconds.
<asaup> DSpair: maybe insert it slowly and see when it starts to work and than do not insert it anymore.
<TheCougar> hwilde: well the touch pad works on my main user and is listed in xorg.conf
<Keanu> Thanks
<ho_Oh> oh yeah I ahd this urging question: I have a different partitoin for my Multimedia stuff. But when I try to create a folder in /media doesn't let me. Also I am afraid it won't be accessible for the usr. It always happens to me, whenever I mount something sudo is root only
<Keanu> Greatly apreciated.
<ho_Oh> thanks
<hwilde> TheCougar, ok so what is different there or how did you get it working before
<asaup> DSpair: maybe you have another problem but thats what happens to me sometimes
<vontux> does anyone know anything about ieee 1284 networking, I recently came into possession of a large number of ieee 1284 cable and would like to use them :)
<hwilde> vontux, ever heard of google?
<banane> was kann ich machen, wenn DER RECHNER bei mir ein paket nicht aktualiesieren will, obwoll es in der aktualisierungsliste steht?
<cilly> I am looking for a proof, why cryptsetup without luks is insecure, anybody?
<TheCougar> I presume there is a glitch in ubuntu 7.04 with switching users?
<cilly> hi
<vontux> hwilde: ever heard of asking a casual question while researching on google?
<asaup> banane: only in english here
<TheCougar> hwilde: tryin something now
<mwe> ho_Oh: /media is for externally mounted media. Bad place to keep your personal media files
<dyrne> ho_Oh: i dont know if anyone is helping you currently but a mount -o umask=000 /dev/sda1 /media/windows  will work for ntfs though that isnt kosher really
<aroo> banane: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mezziah> banane, das ist ein englischsprachiger channel
<hwilde> TheCougar, try to use the new account to figure out why it's slow then go back to your main account
<banane> sry wrong channel :)
<ho_Oh> mwe: why a bad idea? so where is the good idea?
<TheCougar> thats going to be hard hwilde with no mouse
<mezziah> banane, wenn du englisch kannst, kannst aber auch hier fragen :)
<v> whats the command in terminal to edit the sources.list file?
<mwe> ho_Oh: I think maybe I misunderstood you
<abduliounited> ubotu: I needed to restart my ubuntu can you give me the gaim page: how to
<aroo> v, gedit /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<hwilde> v, nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<banane> mezziah: ^^ genau da liegt das problem :P
<E-Monk> this is frustrating
<hwilde> !gaim | abduliounited
<ubotu> abduliounited: Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<v> ahh
<jrib> v: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<v> thanks
<mwe> ho_Oh: you have a partition mounted there but can't access it as user?
<mezziah> banane, okay, dann wr der deutschsprachige chan doch besser ^^
<Vorian> whats the command to run in terminal mode only? "init 3" doesnt work for me here
<LDZ420> I have a cron job that (under my user) that doesn't seem to run
<kdubois> join#ssh
<hwilde> LDZ420, you need to specify the full paths.
<kdubois> damn it, sorry
<ho_Oh> mwe: well not yet. I wanna mount a permanent partiiton for music video and fotos
<ho_Oh> I was told I need to have in /media
<mwe> LDZ420: did you leave a blank line at the end after crontab -e?
<kdubois> that wouldnt be as embarrassing if that was a real channel....
<abduliounited> thanks
<TheCougar> hwilde: can't have two users logged in at the same time (switching users) it seams and still have full capabilies
<mwe> ho_Oh: if you put files in /media they will be invisible when you mount something there
<moustafa> hello
<moustafa> need help please
<ho_Oh> mwe: ok so where do I mount a permanent partition? How about inside boot?
<moustafa> How can i open rar file?
<TheCougar> hwilde: the new users desktop works correctly
<mwe> ho_Oh: no
<ho_Oh> MY BAD, in /home/user/
<ho_Oh> sorry that slipped
<mwe> ho_Oh: /mnt/something or /media/something
<ho_Oh> I know better than that
<hwilde> TheCougar, ok then you know it is something specific to your account profile... can you get the touchpad installed on the new user?
<aroo> moustafa: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<mwe> ho_Oh: huh?
<ho_Oh> mwe: what do yoou mean by they will be transparent?
<LDZ420> hwilde: checked that and it seems to look ok.
<nequ> if somebody here can help me but in polish :)
<kdiggdy> hello?
<Orfeous> what module to load to get D-Link DWL-G630 working on ubuntu?
<ho_Oh> mwe: I know better than mounting multimedia in /boot ;-)
<jrib> !pl | nequ
<ubotu> nequ: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<aroo> nequ: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<TheCougar> hwilde: if i have both users logged in at the same time the touchpad won't work and when i go to switch off the other user the system locks up. I rebooted and just went into the new user account and the touch pad worked fine
<mwe> ho_Oh: files you put in the folder wont be visible when you mount something there later. only the files of the mounted partition will be visible by then
<jrib> aroo: are you a bot?
<kdiggdy> hi Would someone be able to help me with installing ati drivers?
<aroo> No
<TheCougar> how do you restart x?
<jrib> o :)
<hwilde> !ati | kdiggdy
<ubotu> kdiggdy: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hwilde> TheCougar, man gdm
<InterNut> TheCougar: ctrl-alt-backspace
<jrib> TheCougar: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<mwe> ho_Oh: keep them in /home/ho_Oh/media or something and move them when you have your mount point set up and mounted
<jamiejcumb> Any one help. I'm trying to make an application hold the session open on feisty. I edited the file 99x11-common and added a & after exec $STARTUP & firefox. For example this just tries to open a new session not close the current on any ideas?
<TheCougar> thans jrib
<jrib> TheCougar: InterNut's way is good too
<InterNut> jrib: easier =)
<TheCougar> that didn't work:)
<abduliounited> hi guys...gaim messenger has been replaced with Pidgin?? any idea
<ho_Oh> mwe: I don't get it, mount it in /home/ho_Oh/media? why not in /mnt ?
<hwilde> !gaim | abduliounited
<mwe> jamiejcumb: use session management for that
<ubotu> abduliounited: Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<TheCougar> hwilde: where is the profile for the users desktop stored? and what would I be looking for?
<illriginal> don't waste your time with Pidgin
<hwilde> TheCougar, I dunno maybe gconf?
<mwe> jamiejcumb: system->preferences->sessions
<mwe> ho_Oh: no ;)
<jamiejcumb> mwe: I Need the session to close when the application is closed.
<abduliounited> illiriginal: the problem is that Im not able to login to my MSN messenger
<mwe> ho_Oh: I'm just saying don't put stuff in /media or /mnt before something is mounted there
<ho_Oh> mwe: why not? I mean if they are going to be transpararent in /media
<Luke> support question:  I've got a p1 laptop with no cd drive and no usb..  Is it possible to install Ubuntu on it?
<ho_Oh> mwe: I know that!!!
<ho_Oh> I mean after I mount it
<ho_Oh> 1rst step where do I mount the partition?
<Luke> oh and no network other tan a pcmia
<mwe> ho_Oh: then you can go ahead put your files there ;)
<illriginal> abduliounite.. pidgin can't log onto MSN either.
<mwe> ho_Oh: windows partition?
<jrib> Luke: that's quite a challenge
<illriginal> my gaim is logged onto msn though.
<jrib> !install > Luke (see the private message from ubotu)
<cornel> hey everybody
<ericTG> in configuring my nVidia X Server Settings, I to to X Server Display Configuration, set the Resolution to Auto and I'll get the resolution, but it won't save...
<cornel> can  anyone help me pls
<jrib> Luke: look over that, but I'm not sure there is something there for you
<cornel> i have kubuntu linux
<ho_Oh> mwe: I don't have files
<jrib> !enter | cornel
<ericTG> I click the Save to X Configuration File button and it tells me it can't overwrite the backup file
<ubotu> cornel: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ho_Oh> I mean where do I mount the partitoin? /mnt or /media?
<mwe> ho_Oh: but you have a partition, right
<cornel> and i cant install nothing
<TheCougar> hwilde: found it. had desktop effects turned on. turned them off and back on and it fixed it
<cornel> pls help me
<jrib> ericTG: where are you clicking?
<ho_Oh> mwe: yeah the partition is ready
<aroo> cornel: #kubuntu
<illriginal> cornel
<illriginal> try sudo.
<abduliounited> illiriginal: unitl yesterday I was able to login but today Im not. the field where i type the password is too short.
<hwilde> TheCougar, yeah that is beryl or compiz or something like this
<mwe> ho_Oh: so is it a windows partition?
<ericTG> inside the nVidia X Server Settings dialog box
<TheCougar> next:) how do i get pidgin installed? I don't see it replacing gaim in the package thing for an update
<hwilde> !effects | TheCougar
<ubotu> TheCougar: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<ho_Oh> mwe: not it's XFS
<Luke> thans guys I'll check the link
<mwe> ho_Oh: I see
<illriginal> abduliounited, i'd recommend you reinstall GAIM... that would be my only option in all honestly.
<ho_Oh> mwe: I just want my multimedia on a different partition
<abduliounited> ok
<drbair_work> any pointers on getting the console to put the monitor to sleep instead of just blanking it?
<abduliounited> thanks
<mwe> ho_Oh: odd fs choise if you ask me. however, sudo mkdir /mnt/multimedia and add an entry to /etc/fstab
<cornel> please help me
<cornel> i cany install nothing
<jrib> drbair_work: execuing /etc/acpi/screenblank.sh  does it for me
<cornel> with synaptic
<cornel> or adept
<jrib> cornel: tell us what hapenns when you try (in one line please)
<ho_Oh> mwe: FINALLY!!! aleluyah! eureka!
<ho_Oh> mwe: :-) thanks
<mwe> ho_Oh: lol
<illriginal> are you typin sudo cornel?
<cornel> no
<ericTG> Anyone know why I can't save my resolution to xconf? - a permission issue
<hwilde> !fixres | ericTG
<ubotu> ericTG: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<illriginal> are you typing your password correctly when you use synaptic?
<ho_Oh> mwe: will it be USR friendly or root? I want full user permissions
<cornel> im installing with synaptiv
<jrib> ericTG: what program are you using to edit it?
<mwe> ho_Oh: call it whatever you like. multimedia is just a suggestion
<cornel> or adept
<aroo> cornel: be descriptive man, no one knows what you're rambling on about
<mwe> ho_Oh: it depends on the entry in fsta
<cornel> ok now listen
<mwe> ho_Oh: fstab, even
<abduliounited> illiriginal: do u know where I can find the instruction how to uninstall and reinstall Gaim??
<jrib> cornel: stop using enter to break up your thoughts, keep it on one line
<mwe> ho_Oh: you can make it writeable by anyone
<cornel> it use to work
<ho_Oh> mwe: I hate permi8ssions
<cornel> but now
<aroo> cornel: what used to work? what is the error? what are you trying to install? what have you tried to do?
<aroo> cornel: these are things you should ask yourself before asking a question
<cornel> if i try to install something
<mwe> ho_Oh: yeah, can be annoying. good for security, though.
<cornel> installing man
<ericTG> I'll try the link... thanks.
<cornel> with synaptic
<cornel> now it doesnt
<cornel> nothing
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* cornel was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (stop using enter as punctuation)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<aroo> cornel: and what do you want me to do with what you've told me? wave a wand and have it work?
<Oggu> Are there any good programs to compose music (especially piano)?
<jamiejcumb> mwe:who can I make the application kill the session. This is what I need. Can use system>Prefs>Sessions
<illriginal> lol
<illriginal> abduliounited... go to your synaptic.
<cornel> i cant uninstall neither
<mwe> jamiejcumb: I'm not sure I understand what you're trying to do, exactly
<cornel> nothing
<aroo> cornel: that's wonderful, you still haven't told me what your error is
<illriginal> uninstall gaim, and reinstall gaim.
<cornel> wait 1 sec
<illriginal> cornel... stop scrollin.
<jrib> cornel: instead of pressing your enter key, press '.' until you finish your thought
<illriginal> brb
<cornel> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<cornel> this is the eror
<cornel> man
<aroo> cornel: what packages are you trying to install
<kdiggdy> can someone help me with installing ati driver
<asherZ> hi, anyone know how to remove the dotted border around taskbar in gnome w/ beryl? it happens when u use mouse click on "apps places system" or click on a icon of running program. help please =] 
<cornel> now i have tried to uninstall something
<cornel> it doesnt works
<aroo> I give up
<ho_Oh> mwe: defaults permissions are ok?
<cornel> what is to be done man
<cornel> pls help me
<jrib> cornel: you need to read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html and then come back
<nickrud> cornel, post the complete error on paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<cornel> i hate windows
<mwe> ho_Oh: not if you want everyone to write
<kdiggdy> could anyone that knows how to install an ATI driver please please me me -A noob in need of help
<Warbo> Hi, I've just installed Feisty on my old desktop (it used to run Dapper a while ago), and whilst the wireless is now working, there is no 3D support. It is an ATI Radeon 9200, which I used to use the Free ati driver with, but now everything 3D/GLX just comes up  Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Any help?
<nickrud> altho reading that wouldn't hurt
<crdlb> kdiggdy, what ati card?
<ho_Oh> mwe: I think is only one user
<kdiggdy> x700 pro
<NeXtDaY> !ati | kdiggdy
<ubotu> kdiggdy: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mwe> ho_Oh: only root will have permission to write by default
<kdiggdy> I went to the website
<crdlb> Warbo, pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<v> how do i delete a file in terminal?
<ho_Oh> mwe: that's what I am talking about
<kdiggdy> but i'm still a bit  confused
<mwe> v: rm
<ho_Oh> that sux
<cornel> what do u think it is all  about
<cornel> ?
<ho_Oh> how do I put user permissions?
<mwe> ho_Oh: for everyone?
<ho_Oh> yeah I guess
<crdlb> kdiggdy, system>administration>restricted drivers manager
<nickrud> cornel, jrib posted something you should read, to make it easier for us to understand your problem; I also asked for some specific info.
<jamiejcumb> mwe: Running a cybercafe when the timer runs out or the log out button is hit the application dies. I when this to keep the session open so when the timer dies the session dies. Then set auto login to login again then the application restarts and presents a login screen.
<aroo> nickrud: i tried for a bit but he just kept ignoring what i asked too
<mwe> ho_Oh: umask=000 under options I think
<nickrud> aroo, usually they either come around or leave ;)
<kdiggdy> Credlb! I got a msg saying my hardware does not need any restricted drivers
<v> and whats copy in terminal lol?
<aroo> v, cp
<jrib> !cli > v (see the private message from ubotu)
<v> ty
<Warbo> Xorg.conf -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26485/ (the nv bit is in there because I've also tried using an Nvidia card with the proprietary legacy driver, but to no avail)
<mwe> jamiejcumb: I'm not sure how to achieve that easily. I'd have to work something out. I don't have a solution ready
<ivan__> hola
<zzuh> could someone point me towards the right direction to properly configure wpa_supplicant?
<ivan__> que es esot?
<zzuh> !wpa_supplicant
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wpa_supplicant - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ivan__> whats this?
<aroo> ivan, eres espanol?
<ivan__> si
<ivan__> mexicano
<ivan__> aroo que es esto?
<ho_Oh> mwe: what you are not sure?
<aroo> !es | ivan__
<ubotu> ivan__: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<mwe> ho_Oh: yes
<timposey> I am trying to find out how to setup grisbi which prints using LaTex does anyone know anything about this?
<ho_Oh> mwe: how can I be sure?
<mwe> ho_Oh: try it ;)
<mwe> ho_Oh: it will work
<ivan__> aroo cual es el proposito de esto?
<jamiejcumb> mwe: I know that in the file /etc/X11/x.sessiond/9x11-common the line exec $STARTUP is holding the session open
<ho_Oh> thanks
<rapter> exists a GTK2 theme editor
<ho_Oh> !flash
<aroo> ivan__: ayudar personas
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Warbo> rapter: At the moment it needs to be done with a text editor :(
<ivan__> ohhh ok bien porque eh tenido muchos problemas
<aroo> ivan__: vamos #ubuntu-es
<mwe> ivan__: english only in here, please
<ivan__> como?
<crdlb> Warbo, pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ivan__> how do i change
<illriginal> mwe... all you had to do was tell him to join the hispanic version of this channel
<illriginal> ivan
<aroo> ivan__: /join #ubuntu-es
<nj786> hey does anybody know how to make these icons animate as in "move" http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=4vmzhtu
<illriginal> #ubuntu-es right click > join
<courageousrobo1> I have a quick question - is there a way, in the shell, to see what computers are on your network?
<jamiejcumb> mwe: In feisty they have changed the way sessions work if you added & (appliaction ) this app would hold the session open. But now it trys to open a new session. Cant find why.
<sam__> bonsoir
<kdiggdy> so can anyone help me install an ati driver please pm me!!!!!@
<sam__> do you speek english?
<courageousrobo1> kdiggdy - check the wiki - extensive coverage
<sam__> do you speek french
<sam__> Do you speak french?
<mwe> illriginal: he was told several times
<ivan__> ok ya adiso
<courageousrobo1>  is there a way, in the shell, to see what computers are on your network?
<Warbo> crdlb: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26489/ (Thanks BTW)
<illriginal> ah well... should be patient with non-english speakers. But I see he can atleast type in english. :P
<kdiggdy> I checked the wiki and it dident work
<courageousrobo1> /kdiggdy What graphics card?
<sam__> ok, i speak very bad english but i can test  :-)
<crdlb> Warbo, sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-glx-legacy
<sam__> i am a very problem with my pc
<crdlb> Warbo, and: sudo apt-get --reinstall install libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-video-ati
<edison_> hi
<kdiggdy> the ati x700
<Warbo> crdlb: And then restart GDM?
<kdiggdy> i used the wiki and changed the .xorg file and it killed my gnome
<mwe> jamiejcumb: I must admit I'd have to analyze the files myself to be able to argue
<javabyte> opps i've killed my audio - i think it was installing the additional awe32 utils that did it - any ideas? it was working before how do i restore the defaults?
<crdlb> Warbo, yes fully restart X
<kdiggdy> so i had to reset it
<edison_> ive just installed nfsu2 correctly (i got both iso's) and now i wanna play it and it seems like he cant find the cd's so where do i have to mount the cd?
<sam__> i have got windows xp (problem)  so i have to install ubuntu, it'is very goog but i have always problem
<hwilde> is there a way to log the initial boot messages, before the rc messages in /var/log/boot ?
<edison_> it says: please insert the correct cd
<edison_> etc.
<aroo> sam__: francais o espanol?
<hwilde> !audio | javabyte
<ubotu> javabyte: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sam__> franais
<courageousrobo1> What is the easiest way to see what other computers are on your network from within the terminal?
<aroo> !french | sam__
<ubotu> sam__: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ceil420> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sam__> merci beaucoup j'y vais de suite  ;-) bonne soire
<courageousrobo1> or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<choogster_> what is the gnome control center called? and how do I run it?
<mwe> hwilde: dmesg is the closest you get. compile your kernel with debugging options if you need more info I think
<cornel> peope help me please
<matheus> hello
<ceil420> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<cornel> how can i make it more clear????
* ceil420 pets ubotu 
<capi81> Hi, sorry for crashing in, I have a strange problem: g++ is unable to compile the simplest helloworld.c, as it cannot find anything from the standard lib. Anybody got an idea?
<ivan__> #ubuntu-es
<edison_> can someone help me?!
<ceil420> cornel, you could draw a picture
<ceil420> :o
<cornel> i cant unistall and install packeges
<aroo> cornel: just stop
<cornel> yes
<mwe> hwilde: /var/log/dmesg should keep it
<cornel> im desperat
<cornel> belive me
<ceil420> cornel, you try using sudo?
<jshriver> Greetings, Im having problems with pthreads and compiling, keep getting a conflicting type error
<ceil420> sudo apt-get install <package>
<jrib> cornel: answer these questions on a single line:  what are you trying to do?  how do you try to do it?  what exactly happens when you try to do it (including all errors)?  Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to show us long errors, do not paste in this channel
<cornel> it doesn work neither
<hwilde> !sudo | cornel
<ubotu> cornel: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ceil420> then i dno :x
<matheus> anybody knows about "s" permission, how to I set a file to execute with another user?
<edison_> ive just installed nfsu2 correctly (i got both iso's) and now i wanna play it and it seems like he cant find the cd's so where do i have to mount the cd?
<edison_> it says: please insert the correct cd
<cornel> it aint working with sudo neither
<cornel> belive me
<hwilde> matheus, chmod a+x <filename>
<ivan__> aroo
<bronze-> Can anyone reccomend me a decent linux client for MSN/WLM? NOT GAIM, 'cus it doesn't support the new "personal message thingy". HAS TO look decent.
<cornel> nor synaptic or adept
<hwilde> cornel, use synaptic then
<aroo> ivan__: yes?
<cornel> nothing
<Bassetts> is there a way to find out what I have installed that deviates from a typical ubuntu install?
<cornel> it aint workin
<mezziah> bronze-, i'd recommend amsn for msn
<mwe> cornel: I don't know if jrib will ommit the ban next time ;)
<jshriver> matheus: chmod +x filename  chown owner:owner filename
<jrib> cornel: I'm starting to think you are a troll
<ivan__> no one answers in ubuntu-es
<aroo> just ignore cornel, he's been doing this for 15 minutes now
<gnychis> is there a package to install HP printers?  under CUPS i only seem to have support for 3 printers or so
<Warbo> bronze-: amsn, emesene, Kopete
<mwe> matheus: be careful with that
<matheus> hwilde, I want to exec a file with another user, with "s" attribute
<cornel> man i aint jokin
<jrib> cornel: then answer my questions
<cornel> ok
<aroo> ivan__: lo siento :(
<jshriver> matheus: chmod +x filename chown user:user filename
<bronze-> Warbo, which looks most decent?
<hwilde> matheus, chown user:user <filename>    then chmod a+x <filename>
<pihus_> anyone uses EasyTAG?
<edison_> no one able to help me?
<mwe> matheus: it's a huge potential security hole
<crdlb> Warbo, so?
<edison_> i installed with wine
<hwilde> !wine | edison_
<jshriver> edison_: what is your problem
<ubotu> edison_: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<matheus> mwe, I know...
<mezziah> aroo, a veces la gente estn durmiendo :D
<ivan__> aroo: well i can stay here as long as i talk in english right?
<matheus> mwe, Im junt making test...
<mwe> matheus: sudo chmod +s file
<edison_> hwilde: read?
<hwilde> !ask | ivan__
<aroo> ivan__: yes
<ubotu> ivan__: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jshriver> to much noice in here
<edison_> hwilde, i know what wine is
<Warbo> bronze-: The first two are designed to look like the official MSN client (amsn looking the worst out of the 2), Kopete has KDE niceness, so I say KDE looks nicest
<cornel> good people i love linux and dont wanna go back to win
<aroo> jshriver: well there is 1200 people
<matheus> mwe, I made a bash script width command whoami
<cornel> pls help me
<ivan__> aroo: ok thanks
<mwe> matheus: yes
<hwilde> cornel, ask your question or be quiet.
<bronze-> Warbo, Ok, but I'm using ubuntu = gnome :P
<Warbo> I have 3D rendering now BTW. Thanks :)
<matheus> mwe, and set a+s attribute, with uid root
<edison_> k then not
<klhrevolutionist> got blackbox set as default session/wm. How do I start gnome-panel upon getting into X ?
<mwe> matheus: yes
<Warbo> bronze-: So am I. Kopete will still work
<cornel> i have asked one thousand times
<mwe> matheus: change the owner of the file
<hwilde> klhrevolutionist, gnome and blackbox are competing window managers...
<cornel> why cant i install or unistall nothing
<cornel> ?
<Warbo> bronze-:To change themes you will need to install kcontrol as well though
<hwilde> cornel, use synaptic.
<matheus> mwe, but when I run the file, with matheus user, it printing "matheus"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<cornel> it is not workin
<bronze-> Warbo, that's for kopete, yeh?
<mwe> matheus: but you own the file, no?
<jrib> cornel: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<hwilde> cornel, did you try CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE ?
<mezziah> how do i turn off those smileys in xchat? they're driving me nuts
<matheus> mwe, root is owner
<theunixgeek> Where can I get the original ubuntu (4.10, I think)?
<Daviey> theunixgeek: why would you want to?
<hwilde> theunixgeek, try #ubuntu-sadomasochist
<ceil420> isn't Dapper the most stable?
<theunixgeek> Daviey: fun
<ceil420> lol hwilde
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Warbo> bronze-: Yes. Kopete is a KDE program, so a small part of KDE will get installed along with it. To change KDE settings (including Kopete) you will need kcontro
<mwe> matheus: I think it's normal
<klhrevolutionist> hwilde: I'm using gnome-panel with blackbox now, but I have to start via the xterm...
<theunixgeek> hwilde, whats that?
<Daviey> theunixgeek: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/warty/
<theunixgeek> thanks
<capi81> can anybody tell me how to fix "/usr/include/stdlib.h:438:49: error: sys/types.h: No such file or directory"?
<matheus> mwe, how to I run this script as root?
<hwilde> !sudo | matheus
<ubotu> matheus: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<hwilde> !root | matheus
<ubotu> matheus: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mwe> matheus: I think the commands in there will have root permissions
<ivan__> can i use maya 3d modeling program with beryl installed in the same session?
<Daviey> ivan__: suck it and see?
<edison_> ive just installed nfsu2 correctly (i got both iso's) and now i wanna play it and it seems like he cant find the cd's so where do i have to mount the cd?
<mezziah> ivan__:  yes, should work, but expect it to be a bit more slowish
<edison_> it says: please insert the correct cd
<Bassetts> is there a way to find out what I have installed that deviates from a typical ubuntu install?
<bronze-> Warbo, thanks a bunch. And you too mezziah.
<hwilde> Bassetts, no, but you could look at dpkg
<mwe> matheus: nah
<matheus> mwe, Im too, but I try to a simple "ls", where only root have permission, and I get "access deniel"
<mwe> matheus: well yes
<hwilde> matheus, sudo ls
<mwe> matheus: I think it only works for binaries
<edison_> moo
<Bassetts> hwilde, what command would help me?
<edison_> !cow | edison_
<hwilde> Bassetts, man dpkg
<ivan__> mezziah: im asking because a friend that uses it says that it uses a file that beryl also uses and that they are not compatible
<Daviey> matheus: maybe enter a sudo interactive session with "sudo -s"
<mwe> matheus: you'd need sudo blah blah blah in there, I think
<alienseer23> I have a dell inspiron 2800, installed and running fine, trying to get a linksys wpc11 to work, it lights up and shows up in network places, but not in lspci output, how do I get this to go?
<alienseer23> oops, dell 3800
<edison_> isnt anyone able to help me playing nfsu 2 ?
<mezziah> ivan__:  i don't know anything about compatibility, but theoretically it should work, because beryl is just an enhancement
<hwilde> alienseer23, does it appear in   "ifconfig -a"
<matheus> mwe, I need to make a script, to call from a webapp to make thinks like change user password...
<ivan__> mezziah: ok thanks
<xtreon> I need to burn some mp3 files to an audio cd whit k3b.. what codec do I need?
<Warbo> bronze-: Sorry, I just crashed my graphics and missed you message :P
<hypn0> edison_: what's nfsu 2?
<bronze-> I said:
<matheus> mwe, sudo can run only from tty, I think
<bronze-> Warbo, thanks a bunch. And you too mezziah.
<edison_> need for speed underground 2
<edison_> for all who didnt know sry
<mezziah> bronze-:  ur welcome
<Warbo> bronze-: No problem
<BigToe7000> guys, isn't Firefox called something else in Ubuntu? at least in older versions? I'm sure it was, just I forgot what it was called... can anyone help?
<hypn0> edison_: don't you need wine to try to install that, you should join wine channel edison_
<hwilde> BigToe7000, mozilla ?
<kitche> BigToe7000: it's called firefox
<Warbo> anyone know how I can get the output from a previous terminal session? I ran a game which crashed but couldn't read the error message (ie. pressing up won't work)
<alienseer23> hwilde: yes, as wifi0
<kitche> BigToe7000: debian calls it iceweasel
<hwilde> alienseer23, ok then what is the prob ?
<BigToe7000> hmm ok
<edison_> hypn0, i already installed the game but if i try to start it it says i didnt instert the correct disc (but i installed it )
<edison_> ?!
<BigToe7000> I'm sure it was called something else though in a default install
<alienseer23> no connection will last
<Warbo> BigToe7000: Firefox is Firefox. The packages used to be called mozilla-firefox
<hwilde> edison_, you did not install it correctly.
<BigToe7000> maybe of 5.10 or something
<BigToe7000> :S
<alienseer23> it will nopt actually connect
<hwilde> alienseer23, what are you trying to connect to
<edison_> hwilde, i did i can see all files
<hwilde> BigToe7000, it was called mozilla.
<alienseer23> internet or home network
<BigToe7000> no, not mozilla.
<BigToe7000> actually
<hwilde> alienseer23, look into the commands "ifconfig" and "iwconfig"
<BigToe7000> it might have just been "Mozilla Web Browser"
<BigToe7000> hmm
<edison_> whats the wine channel then
<BigToe7000> thanks guys
<hwilde> BigToe7000, firefox is actually mozilla-firefox, previously just mozilla
<GrueTamer> edison_: i believe its #winehq
<hwilde> !wine | edison_
<ubotu> edison_: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<buu> So.
<ivan__> how do i change the them of the taskbars?
<ivan__> theme*
<hwilde> !theme | ivan__
<ubotu> ivan__: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<buu> Anyone happen to know how I deal with selenium hanging when launching firefox on ubuntu?
<Netham45> " Sys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem" -- Openarena's giving me this. any ideas?
<ivan__> uboto: thanls
<ivan__> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<kitche> Netham45: your driver your using can't use OpenGL
<Netham45> ah
<hwilde> !ati | Netham45
<ubotu> Netham45: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Warbo> If I run a command like "./game > file" will that dump any terminal output to "file" without disrupting the rest of the game program?
<Netham45> don't have an ATI card
<Netham45> S3 ViRGE. :D
<hwilde> !nvidia | Netham45
<Warbo> (so I can read error messages after it crashes X)
<Netham45> no nvidia
<hwilde> Warbo, run "./game >> file &"
<Netham45> ok, well Im going to go mess w/ my xorg.conf crap
<Warbo> hwilde: cheers
<usr_rob> how come i can't play mp3 with xmms? i can play mp3 with rhythmbox thou, i have installed mpeg123 too
<hwilde> Warbo,  >> appends to logfile, and & executes in background
<hwilde> !mp3 | usr_rob
<ubotu> usr_rob: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<usr_rob> hwilde: thx
<bronze-> Warbo, I'm a noob. How do I install applications when I have a shell script and a .py?
<hwilde> !apt | bronze-
<ubotu> bronze-: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<bronze-> hwilde - isn't apt just for installing apps from repository? I downloaded a .zip...
<ho_Oh> hi
<ho_Oh> mp3 won't burn with k3b
<hwilde> bronze-, unzip .zip
<sx66> how do you uninstall beryl completely? as in the settings, I went to add remove settings, then reinstalled it and it keep the same settings, I need to restore the default settings.
<The_Viper> I have some trouble using a wireless usb dongle (3com 3crusb20075). I successfully installed it using ndiswrapper, but it seems like everytime i start ubuntu it doesnt load. I then have to pull it out of the usbport, then insert it again. Something witch freezes linux. after a cold reboot it then detects it
<hwilde> !burn | ho_Oh
<ubotu> ho_Oh: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<The_Viper> sorry for the long explanation
<hwilde> The_Viper, you would have to add the module to /etc/modules so it loads on boot
<SoopaStar> this is a really dumb question, but I'm new to sudo.  I have a binary installer on my desktop that needs to be run as 'root'.  how can i execute it as such?
<hwilde> !sudo | SoopaStar
<ubotu> SoopaStar: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Saviq> noone here, too? how to get prism2_cs built on ubuntu?
<Saviq> !prism2_cs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about prism2_cs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<timposey> does anyone know how to setup Grisbi to print through LaTex on Ubuntu?
<hwilde> Saviq, that is funny :)
<ho_Oh> no! I want
<bronze-> hwilde, Yes, I have done that. Now, I'm in the folder, with a bunch of files, together with a shell script and a .py. If I run the shell script, I open the application, but it's not added to the "Applications" menu.
<Saviq> is it?
<ho_Oh> I wan't to burn MP3
<ho_Oh> convert them to adutio
<The_Viper> hwilde: im a dumb newbie. How do i do that from terminal?
<hwilde> bronze-, right click and add it
<ho_Oh> K3b says formta not recognize
<Saviq> hwilde: not really funny for me :| I can't get my wifi to work
<hwilde> The_Viper, I dont know really but you would have to figure out what module supports the usb dongle, then add it to /etc/modules
<dyrne> ho_Oh: using k3b you need the mp3 plugin do a apt-cache search k3b mp3   should tell you the package i think
<bronze-> hwilde, right click on what?
<hwilde> Saviq, mine doesn't even boot.  but if it would, the wifi would work (gotta love atheros)
<hwilde> bronze-, on the application menu!
<The_Viper> hwilde: thanks
<nj786> hey i am having trouble with setting ym time, everytime i set my correect time it defuats to another time when i reboot
<hwilde> !ntp | nj786
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hwilde> nj786, lookup ntp and ntpdate
<bronze-> hwilde, is there a specific folder where I should put the application? To make it more tidy?
<nj786> hwilde, what do you mean?
<iMacThere4iAm> where can i get help installing cnc generals on wine?
<hwilde> bronze-, wherever you like
<abrown> iMacThere4iAm: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<hyapadi> @find maria ave maria
<iMacThere4iAm> abrown: i'm getting errors not mentioned there
<bronze-> hwilde, What should I add there, the .py or the shell script?
<abrown> iMacThere4iAm: Generals or Zero Hour?
<hyapadi> @find ave maria
<iMacThere4iAm> abrown: both, eventually
<Marten71> is there a program for linux like winmx
<hyapadi> @find frank sinatra love
<Pie> Is the splash screen the screen that shows ubuntu loading when starting up?
<hyapadi> @find jim brickman love
<nj786> hwide?
<PriceChild> !botabuse > hyapadi
<hyapadi> oops... I chat on the wrong channel
<SoopaStar> what is the equiv og gksudo in kubuntu?
<ho_Oh> still have that problem k3b tells me mp3 format not recognize
<bur[n] er> kdesu
<SoopaStar> og=of
<hyapadi> !bot
* B2Ka bai bai
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<SoopaStar> thanks
<bur[n] er> !restricted > ho_Oh (read this?)
<abrown> iMacThere4iAm: what version of wine?
<alienseer23> my ONE wireless network card is showing up as 2 devices under the hardware manager, and in the network settings gui, it is not, however showing up when I lspci. I can configure this device, but it wil not actually work, it is a linksys wmp11, how do i get this to work? how do I tell what chipset it is using?
<iMacThere4iAm> abrown: 0.9.39
<v> anyone ran guildwars on linux here?
<ho_Oh> no
<ho_Oh> no, ubotu is not helping
<trpr> v: i did it w/ cedega about a year ago. installation was painless but it was very choppy.
<bur[n] er> !info libk3b2-mp3
<ubotu> libk3b2-mp3: The KDE cd burning application library - MP3 decoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 39 kB, installed size 104 kB
<bur[n] er> get that ho_Oh
<abrown> iMacThere4iAm: I don't remember if I ever got it to run on wine, I think only cedega... what errors are you getting?
<v> oki trpr, what are your computer specs?
<iMacThere4iAm> abrown: some installshield errors...
<iMacThere4iAm> abrown: is cedega worth getting? how much does it cost?
<bur[n] er> iMacThere4iAm: you have the latest wine?  from winehq.com?  try that first
<nelsonuwp> mediaplayerconnectivity question? does it always have to breakout to play or can I play it in the window?
<bur[n] er> nelsonuwp: always breaks out for me
<abrown> iMacThere4iAm: IMHO, depending on what games you play, cedega can be worth getting.  It's $5 a month, but it makes things pretty simple (nice interface, built in "profiles" for the best settings a per game basis, etc.)
<nelsonuwp> bur[n] er: wonder if there is a way to fix that becasue it's kind of annoying
<prosp1> I'm looking for a way to run a tradewars server on Ubuntu. Anyone ever heard of this being done?
<ho_Oh> k3b keeps complaining and I DO have the format I see in k3b preferences
<abrown> iMacThere4iAm: with wine though, are you running into trouble with the installation or just running the game?
<bur[n] er> nelsonuwp: i'd contact the extension dev :)
<nelsonuwp> bur[n] er: good dcall
<dyrne> ho_Oh: you can always use audacity to convert to wav it is a very simple gui app. but k3b has never had a problem once plugin installed for me
<prosp1> Does anyone have the number for Ubuntu customer support. I want my money back!
<mikeypizano> hey
<iMacThere4iAm> abrown: installation of the game
<applebenny> test
<mikeypizano> can u use dreamweaver cs3 with wine? i tried but got error saying xp sp2 needed
<iMacThere4iAm> bur[n] er: it is the latest
<Scunizi> prosp1, http://sourceforge.net/project/shownotes.php?release_id=57950&group_id=30183
<ho_Oh> dyrne: is giving me a lot of problems, I am about to erase Ubuntu and go back to XP
<javabyte> dammit - snd-ca0106 is the driver for the card but it's got a different DAC than the driver set expects ??? so why could i get sound before???
<abrown> iMacThere4iAm: It says on winhq that installation from the CD can potentially have problems.  What you might want to try is making ISO images from the CDS, mount the images and install from those rather than the actual physical CD
<bur[n] er> iMacThere4iAm: what game?  i missed that
<Pie> What's the difference between GTK2x and 1x?
<Scunizi> Pie, 1x
<kitche> Pie: 2 is the newest
<Scunizi> Pie, :)
<iMacThere4iAm> abrown: Yes, I have tried that too
<iMacThere4iAm> bur[n] er: C&C Generals
<vontux> can anyone point me in a direction that would help me in researching file transfer via ieee 1284 on ubuntu?
<bambam_> hey can anyone help me, i have a .bin file and i need to install it onto my computer
<Pie> So, if I have Feisty Fawn I don't have to worry about 1x?
* bur[n] er shrugs
<magton> i deleted my smb.conf file.  How can a get a new "as installed" version?  I am running ubuntu server with no gui btw.
<bur[n] er> Pie: depends on the application
<prometheus_> hey guys - im having probs setting up samba sharing to xbmc, does anyone have any experience?
<bronze-> How the hell do I install emesene??
<javabyte> what kernel we one atm - too lazy to loot 2.16 is it?
<bur[n] er> Pie: some apps still use gtk1, but most anything cool is gtk2... (audacity is gtk1, but it's still kinda cool)
<abrown> iMacThere4iAm: what kind of errors are you getting?
<javabyte> 2.6.16 i mean?
<Pie> Okay, thanks
<bur[n] er> javabyte: uname -a
<javabyte> cool :)
<bur[n] er> Pie: in any event, you really never have to worry about that
<javabyte> my problem is in the 2.6.17 update so i'm not gonna worry about it :)
<iMacThere4iAm> abrown: 1607 Unable to install Installshield scripting runtime
<prometheus_> what umask and gid do i need to set when mounting my drives in fstab, so that i can allow guests to access the samba shares?
<bur[n] er> javabyte: we're using 2.6.20 at the moment
<harisamin> hey guys
<harisamin> i need some help installing ubuntu on a G4 powerpc
<harisamin> can anyone help me?
* bur[n] er knows crap about ppc
<prometheus_> burner - do you know anything about sabma shares?
<brad016> how do uninstall limewire (installed from a .deb file)
<prometheus_> *samba
<bur[n] er> brad016: sudo apt-get remove --purge limewire
<bur[n] er> prometheus_: of course
<bur[n] er> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<brad016> thank you bur{n}er
<Scunizi> brad016, go to synaptic, click "Installed" on the left. Find Program,. right mouse click, remove
<sx66> Does leaving your computer on all the time create memory leakage, or unableness?
<harisamin> hey burner....I just recently acquired a G4 powermac....500 mhz....i put tons of ram in it 1.2g....it had a 10 gig hard drive but i added a 20 gig hard drive to it
<prometheus_> bur[n] er: i am totally stuck - swat isn't like it is with redhat - all you can really do is change password. I need to know the umask and gid to mount the drives, allow guests to drive my files
<sx66> yeah
<harisamin> bur[n] er: i installed the badger PPC on it coz i had the original CD....and it worked fine....then i chronologically updated all the way to edgy
<daquino> how do i get the vmware key ?
<iphv37> how do i get samples for wired??
<bur[n] er> harisamin: and?
<bur[n] er> daquino: vmware.com and ask for me
<bur[n] er> daquino: ask for one rather
<harisamin> bur[n] er: everything was fine unitl i tried to pdate to feisty....and messed up my installation...i found out that feisty is not supported on powerpc anymore...so anyways i had some powerpc dapper....edgy...badger...and even alternate cds ..i tried intaslling them again but in the installation it had erros in installing the base systtem
<bur[n] er> pdate?
<bur[n] er> oh, update
<daquino>  bur[n] er what register?
<bur[n] er> daquino: probably
<TurtleBoots> hi folks
<ashu> anyone having experience with sony ericsson k750 as modem on ubuntu?
<abrown> iMacThere4iAm: Everything I've come across indicates that error is common with MSI installers, but not .exe's.  I'm stumped :(
<harisamin> bur[n] er: it would go to like 6% then a whole bunch of errors would appear....i've tried every ubuntu distro from badger...dapper...and edgy...and the alterante cds...i dont know why i cant get ubuntu to work again...i even siwtched to a 40 gig hard drive...same problem...any ideas?
<bur[n] er> daquino: ever try virtualbox?  i like it better than vmware
<magton> so will apt-get remove --purge samba  apt-get install samba generate a new smb.conf file?  I thought it would, but it doesn't.
<daquino> bur[n] er:  what is it ?
<TurtleBoots> having trouble getting sounds out to tv when connected through Ubuntu - any ideas please?
<bur[n] er> magton: you answered your own question
<Pie> How do I install a splash screen?
<TurtleBoots> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Pie> for ubuntu
<bur[n] er> magton: sudo apt-get remove --purge samba; sudo rm -rf /etc/samba; sudo apt-get install samba    <--this *might* work
<Music_Shuffle> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<nalioth> !tell bambam_ about multiverse
<nalioth> !tell bambam_ about java
<Pie> thanks
<Music_Shuffle> Anytime :)
<daquino> bur[n] er: doesn't seem to be a pkg for it
<asdf> Can anyone help me install the widget plugin for beryl?  I just installed screenlets.
<nalioth> bambam_: check your private messages for instructions from ubotu
<bur[n] er> daquino: for virtualbox?  there is
<bambam_> thanks
<brad016> how do you uninstall limewire, I tried "sudo apt-get remove --purge limewire
<brad016> " and it said the package limewire couldn't be found
<nalioth> bambam_: using non ubuntu packages can have unwanted effects on ubuntu
<daquino> bur[n] er:  what source ?
<v> Yeah, my specs are 4600+ dual core amd, 1gig ram, 300gig hdd total so gw with cadega should run i recon
<bur[n] er> daquino: http://virtualbox.org/download/1.4.0/virtualbox_1.4.0-21864_Ubuntu_feisty_i386.deb
<brad016> a .deb file
<linxuz3r> have you guys noticed that there is something wrong with the ubuntu logo?
<dyrne> brad016: run the limewire.sh installer with --uninstall probably
<Music_Shuffle> linxuz3r, ?
<nalioth> brad016: only packages installed via dpkg / apt-get can be removed that way
<vontux> !plip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bur[n] er> brad016: apt-cache search limewire to find the exact package name
<mezziah_> linxuz3r: there's nothing wrong with it?
<bur[n] er> nalioth: he installed via .deb
<linxuz3r> Music_Shuffle: the ubuntu boot loader log it is not evenly spaced
<ashu> can someone please help me this modem installation
<linxuz3r> logo
<Music_Shuffle> Ah ok.
<harisamin> bur[n] er: are u there...can u help me...?
<iMacThere4iAm> abrown: oh dear
<ho_Oh> my bad, some songs were throughly corrupted
<bur[n] er> harisamin: best i can say is download a fresh edgy ppc iso
<harisamin> bur[n] er: i did...no luck
<nalioth> brad016: use synaptic to search for and remove it
<iMacThere4iAm> abrown: what about the free version of cedega compiled from CVS?
<brad016> okay
<bur[n] er> harisamin: the cd get to the part where it says start ubuntu?
<harisamin> bur[n] er: is there another linux distro for ppc that uses debian package system?
<illriginal> Does anyone know how to port a windows theme onto linux metacity/gtk?
<abrown> iMacThere4iAm: I didn't even know they still offered it via CVS... worth a shot if you can get your hands on it :)
<woodyn87> Any network folks that can tell me if the IPW2100 wireless card is supported directly by ubuntu or does it need the ndis wrapper?
<magton> actually, I get an error when apt-get install samba is run.   the install didn't create /etc/samba for me.
<iMacThere4iAm> abrown: well i'm gonna try it!
<aMMuNix> not sure whether this question belongs here or not but here goes, is there any way I can resize an ext3 partition using windows?
<bur[n] er> illriginal: it's not an easy task... involves remaking the whole thing in metacity and a lot of gimping
<nalioth> aMMuNix: nope
<woodyn87> I've seen docs that say it's supported but can't get it going
<abrown> iMacThere4iAm: alright, if you run into trouble let me know :)
<nalioth> aMMuNix: use an Ubuntu liveCD
<mezziah_> aMMuNix: as far as i know PartitionMagic supports ext3
<dyrne> aMMuNix: partition magic but its not free
<harisamin> bur[n] er: the regular cds i've tried....not the alternate ones...they get to the part in ubuntu where i have the cursor....the lil round thing when it is busy...but i have left that runnign from time and time and nothing happens?
<bur[n] er> woodyn87: directly via binary intel drivers
<Music_Shuffle> Or a gparted liveCD
<asdf> anyone out there running screenlets?
<aMMuNix> dyrne, partition magic trial isn't supported
<bur[n] er> harisamin: try the alternate :)  it can't hurt
<woodyn87> Thanks, I try to search on that, right over my head....
<illriginal> bur[n] er hm.... i need to get a book on creating themes in metacity..
<aMMuNix> dyrne, I mean, it doesn't support ext3
<bur[n] er> aMMuNix: just download an ubuntu livecd and resize it with gparted
<harisamin> bur[n] er: i have been trying the alternate cds.....it always chokes on the base system installation....?
<aMMuNix> bur[n] er, I tried that, but it seemed to be stuck
<bur[n] er> harisamin: got me... you could try straight debian... or yellowdog
<Music_Shuffle> harisamin, and they're burned right?
<harisamin> bur[n] er: does debian have an gnome X environemnet?
<bur[n] er> harisamin: of course
<harisamin> Music_Shuffle: yes coz i tried them on other computers...they are fine
<bur[n] er> harisamin: and kde/xubuntu/fluxbox/windowmaker/matchbox/etc
<bur[n] er> s/xubuntu/xfce
<Music_Shuffle> harisamin, can you run other distros?
<linxuz3r> where is the ubuntu boot splash located?
<Music_Shuffle> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<bur[n] er> !gnome-splashscreen-manager | linxuz3r
<alecwh> I've installed Skype, and none of my friends can hear me on my microphone. I've set the sound so when I talk, I can hear it through my huge speakers, and it's perfect. But my friends say they can't hear me. Is there a way to fix this?
<linxuz3r> not the gnome splash screen but the ubuntu boot splash
<harisamin> Music_Shuffle: i'm running OS X right now...my orginial computer a few days ago got fired...and i had bveen running ubuntu for a year now...i really like it and was tring to run it on this mac...i have ubunut badger running on an old powerbook...
<bur[n] er> !usplash | linxuz3r
<ubotu> linxuz3r: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<minerale> Hi, how can I increase the resolution of the command line ( ie not X server)
<minerale> (or change the fonts)
<johnp> hello
<Music_Shuffle> harisamin, oh, I dunno, I just remember that when I fried a RAM stick in a PC, didn't realize it, and then tried to reinstall Edgy, the same thing happened to me.  /Shrug.
<stefg> minerale: http://lxr.linux.no/source/Documentation/fb/vesafb.txt
<mikl_> hello johnp
<bur[n] er> minerale: i know you can do it by addin a vga= to your menu.lst somewhere...  google for it
<bryman> hello everyone.
<bur[n] er> minerale: as for the font, i don't know
<mezziah_> hello bryman, welcome to #ubuntu
<johnp> what does it mean to register my nick?
<bryman> i have a silly question, probably extremely silly. how do you get to the command line on ubuntu?
<bryman> 7.04
<bur[n] er> !nickserv | johnp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nickserv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<daren> Hi
<harisamin> Music_Shuffle: i did put in a different RAM chim later on on this MAC....i just wanted to add some more RAM...you think that might have been teh problem?
<daren> What is the md5-sum for this cd: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloading?release=desktop-newest&arch=i386&mirror=http%3A%2F%2Fde.archive.ubuntu.com%2Fubuntu-releases%2F&debug=%5B%27country_US%27%2C+%27country_UK%27%2C+%27continent_NA%27%5D&download-button=&alternatecd=alternate ?
<bur[n] er> johnp: well, /msg nickserv and you'll find out
<mikl_> johnp: you can register your nick here on IRC so only you can use it
<johnp> !nickserv
<Music_Shuffle> bryman, hit alt-f2
<greg_g> bryman: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<Music_Shuffle> bryman, and then enter in 'xterm' or 'terminal'
<Haza> hai
<Music_Shuffle> yeah, or that :P
<mikl_> johnp: that means that we can be sure that you is you - tends to be a good thing :)
<Music_Shuffle> harisamin, how much RAM is in there?
<bryman> ty everybody =] 
<daquin1> ok how do i use this virtual box and can it load up my xp on my other partition ?
<harisamin> 1.128 G
<johnp> ! nickserv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nickserv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<greg_g> bryman: no worries
<daren> ok i have it
<mezziah_> johnp: what are you trying to do?
<daren> how to get the md5 check for a file under ubuntu ?
<bur[n] er> daquin1: you use it by running it from your menu, but you can't load the xp on the other partition
<ashu> anyone using (used) GSM modems with ubuntu... i need a headstart
<harisamin> Music_Shuffle: before when ubuntu was running on this RAM it had 768 mb
<bur[n] er> daren: md5sum command
<harisamin> Music_Shuffle: i added a 512 RAM chip...you think that might be messing it up?
<Music_Shuffle> harisamin, it worked before you added it?
<harisamin> Music_Shuffle: yeah
<Ghost_Auk> johnp ,,,it is /msg NickServ REGISTER < your email address >
<alecwh> I've installed Skype, and none of my friends can hear me on my microphone. I've set the sound so when I talk, I can hear it through my huge speakers, and it's perfect. But my friends say they can't hear me. Is there a way to fix this?
<Pie> How can I change a .so to a different filetype?
<Luke> johnp: type /msg NickServ help
<Music_Shuffle> harisamin, logical conclusion: remove it and see what happens :D
<daquin1> bur[n] er:  vmware-server can use my allready installed xp right ?
<bur[n] er> Pie: a little more background would be helpful
<harisamin> Music_Shuffle: lol thanx....sometimes you just need someone to state the obvious to you
<daren> bur[n] er: When I burned a image to a cd, is the md5sum the same of the .iso and the cd ?
<Music_Shuffle> harisamin, hope it works out :)
<daquin1> is there anyway i can get outlook 2003 to run i need it for my job
<bur[n] er> daquin1: kind of, but you have to modify the xp a whole lot... it's a major pain, i'd just install a virtualized XP
<harisamin> Music_Shuffle: thanx...i'll try it
<harisamin> exit
<bryman> how would i possibly go about opening up a .run package?
<Music_Shuffle> GL
<jrib> bryman: what are you trying to install?
<harisamin> \exit
<bur[n] er> daren: got me, just boot it and run "check cd for defects"
<Pie> bur[n] er I downloaded a new splash screen but it's in .so format, wondering how I can change it to jpg or png
<daren> bur[n] er: Yes, cd is defect the programm tells me :/
<bur[n] er> bryman: chmod +x blah.run; ./blah.run
<daren> but the .iso has the right md5sum
<SlimeyPete> bryman: open a terminal, navigate to the directory with the file in it then do a "sh <filename.sh>" or a "./<filename.sh>" without the <>
<Hubris2> I have XVnc configured for resumable sessions, listening on port 5901.  If I want to have another session on 5902, can I modify the existing service, or do I create a second item called by xinetd.d ?
<bur[n] er> daren: so logic says reburn it... just go slower
<daren> ok
<John> May I go into a private chat with someone here to try to fix my wireless internet issues, please?
<bur[n] er> Pie: that page about custom usplash on the wiki says
<bryman> jrib: drivers for my video card (when i first loaded it [about half hour ago] ) it said to load nvidia drivers, did, but they worked horribly (if you moved a window it would blur out) so i dl'd the drivers straight from nvidia for a linux x86 and here i am tryingt o open it.
<brad016> man none of that limewire uninstall stuff has worked, any auto uninstallers
<Slappy> Hello, what do i need if i want to run a Unreal ircd server?
<jrib> bryman: use the packaged nvidia drivers
<Music_Shuffle> brad016, are there no uninstall directions that come with it?
<bur[n] er> bryman: try nvidia-glx-new ???
<jrib> !nvidia > bryman (see the private message from ubotu)
<brad016> no man
* bur[n] er agrees about using the packaged versions over a .run from nvidia
<bur[n] er> bryman: what type of card?
<bryman> jrib: ty...burner if this doesn't work i'm gonna try that
<Music_Shuffle> brad016, what happens if you try to remove the package limewire-basic?
<brad016> It doesn't give me the Apply option
<John> The command sudo iptables -F clears all firewall rules, right?
<brad016> exit
<bur[n] er> brad016: try sudo apt-get remove limewire-basic?
<brad016> okay
<jrib> John: yes
<John> I've done that and restarted, but my internet still does not work. I'm using WICD because I thought it may be of the network-manager that came with Ubuntu. I'm going to try clearing iptables one more time and see what happens.
<brad016> thanx bur[n] er the limwire remove thing is working
<brad016> and its gone
<Music_Shuffle> Hey!  bur[n] er stole MY idea! :P
<TheCougar> any one know if pidgin is in the package manager?
<TheCougar> if not should it be soon ?
<brad016> now I'll run the windows version in wine
<bruenig> TheCougar, just 4 more months
<Music_Shuffle> brad016, try Frostwire.
<bur[n] er> TheCougar: it's not in feisty.... not going to be soon... www.getdeb.net has a .deb of pidgin 2.02 though
<brad016> okay
<mezziah> meh bur[n] er is too fast for me
<TheCougar> bruenig: 4 months?
<bruenig> TheCougar, yes
* bur[n] er shudders at the thought of the lame-o limewire network ;)
<Nihil_85> hi
<TheCougar> bur[n] er: packages aren't auto updated in the package manager as new ones come out?
<abduliounited> hi!! to all
<bruenig> TheCougar, no, what do you think this is arch or gentoo
<bur[n] er> TheCougar: only if they are security patches
<brad016> how do you reply to a persons question nd have them recognize it
<brad016> like in red text
<bruenig> brad016, put their name in the response
<Slart> brad016: just put their nick first in the response
<brad016> bruening, thank
<brad016> you
<bruenig> not my name
<TheCougar> brad016: a lot of clients will highlight the users name when it is mentioned in the channel
<Music_Shuffle> Slart, anywhere in the response works, doesnt it?
<Slart> Music_Shuffle: depends on the client.. but usually yes
<brad016> okay
<Music_Shuffle> brad016, type part of their username and then hit tab to complete it, so you dont typo people's nicks :P
<TheCougar> bur[n] er: well that sucks:) how do i run a deb file?
<brad016> Music_Shuffle, coo
<bruenig> TheCougar, sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<brad016> Music_Shuffle, cool
<The_Viper> Is it possible to make my usb keyboard work with grub?
<Music_Shuffle> :)
<Slart> TheCougar: dpkg -i filename.deb
<brad016> Music_Shuffle,  thats a time saver
<bur[n] er> TheCougar: double-click it :P
<Slart> TheCougar: well.. of course with a sudo in front of it
<Music_Shuffle> brad016, Most definitely
<bryman> burner: nvidia 2
* bur[n] er notes that slart is old-school
<bryman> geforce 2
<Slart> old-school?
<bur[n] er> bryman: awww... you want nvidia-glx-legacy
<bicbozi> hello people i am a newbie to linux and ive got ubutnu and i would like to know how to edit firehol.conf
<bur[n] er> slart: dpkg -i for newbies... double-click is more their forte ;)
<abduliounited> I have a problem with Gaim accounts: I can not type more then 13 characters. my MSN password has 16
<Slart> bah.. this new stuff.. clicking here.. clicking there.. the command line is where it's at ;)
<TheCougar> bla yeah pacakge installer does it for me:)
<rafaell> j\ Olinda
<bur[n] er> abduliounited: you could try pidgin, get it from getdeb.net
<bryman> burner: have a link to how i could figure that out/
<bur[n] er> abduliounited: I don't know that pidgin addresses the issue, but worth a shot
<iMacThere4iAm> abrown: hey, just bought cedega :p
<Slart> mostly because I'm used to install wine that way.. and I can't override architecture with the double-click thingy-majing
<fnordperfect> hey, guys.. err, I've got a weird problem with my (new) DVD-Burner. It has no problems with DVDs, but it cannot handle CDs at all, neither can it write to CD-Rs nor read CD-ROMs nor play CDDA. does that make any sense to someone?
<bryman> like how would i choose that one.
<abduliounited> gaim was working before!! I uninstall and reinstall Gaim ...no luck
<Pie> The wiki didn't help, at all
<TheCougar> well its installed but not showing up on the applications menu
#ubuntu 2007-06-21
<abduliounited> sugur king!! I dont want to change my msn password.
<Slart> fnordperfect: sounds very weird.. never had a cd/dvd writer behave that way... been storing icecream in it? ;)
<bur[n] er> bryman: no link, just run "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy" or here's a link..  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<abrown> iMacThere4iAm: good investment
<fnordperfect> not yet, but I might try that next ;-)
<bryman> burner: ty very much i'm tryin that now
<abrown> iMacThere4iAm: got it installed?
<fnordperfect> it's LG (NEC?), I think it's firmware might have been written by some guy with a sick sense of humor..
<Evan_> yo, does anyone here know java?
<Slart> fnordperfect: I could imagine there being 2 little electronic gnomes inside.. one doing the cd-thing, and one doing the dvd thing.. perhaps the cd-gnome is dead?
<Netham45> help! I have a problem!
<Netham45> :)
<fnordperfect> but how do I upgrade a firmware without having Windows?
<MrFeetio> how can i access my other ubuntu partions(i have 7.04 and 7.10)
<TheCougar> sweet got it thanks
<Niroog> does anyone know where can i find the new AMSN0.97RC .deb ?
<bur[n] er> fnordperfect: I'd take that up with your manufacturer
<brad016> Music_Shuffle, thanx frostware seems to be working
<Netham45> whenever I open Openarena, it kills my X server.
<Slart> fnordperfect: can't you boot from something.. freedos or similar
<bryman> burner: just did time for a restart?
<iMacThere4iAm> abrown: doing now
<Music_Shuffle> brad016, 'grats :)
<bur[n] er> bryman: no restart... just do "ctrl+alt+backspace" to restart X
<Netham45> anyone else have a problem w/ Openarena and a dying X server?
<fnordperfect> LG's website does not provide firmwares for this drive (anymore). I found it on the web, though, but it's a windows executable... :-(
<ticnailer69> has anyone here set up a ubuntu server? How can I start?
<Netham45> anyone know how to keep Openarena from killing X?
<brad016> Music_Shuffle, the thing with limewire was it had this blank screen that said it waas doing something and didn't
<Slart> fnordperfect: I don't think wine is a good solution for running something like that.. but if the dvd-writer is broken anyways you might try it
<bur[n] er> ticnailer69: download the iso, burn it, boot it, install it, install packages to your hearts content, be merry with your new found freedom :)
<ticnailer69> wow
<ticnailer69> ok
<Netham45> lol
<abrown> iMacThere4iAm: http://cedegawiki.sweetleafstudios.com/wiki/Command_and_Conquer:_Generals
<askand> Is deluge in ubuntu repositories?
<Slart> askand: nope
<bur[n] er> askand: not anymore... deluge-torrent.org has packages for feisty though
<Slart> askand: you'll have to find a package somewhere else or compile it from source
<askand> bur[n] er: ok thanks
<Niroog> does anyone here know where can i find the .deb of new amsn0.97RC ?
<fnordperfect> Slart: err, I think running wine with root privileges is a terrible idea. I also doubt that this will work..
<abrown> iMacThere4iAm: looks like Zero Hour works too, but there isn't a wiki node for it.... high playability rating though, so it must not be too much trouble to get running
<bruce_> tum tum tum, tum tum....
<Slart> has anyone tried deluge? is it nice? second time I've seen someone ask for it
<iMacThere4iAm> abrown: cool, thx
<askand> bur[n] er: cant find feisty package?
<bur[n] er> askand: it's hard to find.. try this..  http://download.deluge-torrent.org/stable/deb/feisty/
<Slart> fnordperfect: yes.. I agree
<bur[n] er> askand: i notice that... anyoen know if zachtibbs is an ircer?
<askand> bur[n] er: ill try that
<ivan_> does anyone know about a chat client that is not amsn or gaim? cuz both suck
<Slart> chat? im you mean?
<Netham45> openarena crashes my X. can someone help? that is all the info I can give atm.
<Slart> ivan_: pidgin
<fnordperfect> pidgin is just gaim with a new name.
<ivan_> slart: better than both?
<Slart> yes.. of course.. but it's newer =)
<Niroog> Slart, pidgin is more of the same as gaim
<Niroog> :P
<ivan_> cool ill try it
<barawrks> Welcome to another edition of the internet
* bur[n] er likes pidgin
<Slart> ivan_: what else.. gaim.. pidgin.. what else.. kpoete is one
<Slart> kopete I meant
<Hubris2> Can multiple users have simultaneous SSL connections to the same linux box on port 22, or does each SSL require a unique port?
<barawrks> Kopete...
* barawrks gags
* Slart hands barawrks a barf bag =)
<fnordperfect> ivan_: kopete is a nice idea, it supports the MSN protocol pretty well (whcih is a shame, since it sux for ICQ)
<Netham45> SOMEONE HELP ME OR I SHALL SLAY A BUNNY!
<Netham45> :D
<Music_Shuffle> !caps
<joh_n> Hey. Well no luck. It worked for about 10 min, and then my internet just died again. It's getting really annoying.
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<barawrks> Does anyone still use ICQ?
<Slart> Netham45: let'im have it
<bryman> ok now the nvidia driver is running and the windows aren't acting up, how do i get the resolution higher (i know how to get to resolution, but its only showing up at 640x480 or 800x600.. i'm used to 1280 =/
<Music_Shuffle> As long as its an ugly bunny.
<joh_n> Edit the xorg.conf file
<daren> bur[n] er: Second cd fails the cd check, too :( Can I install this image via network ?
<ivan_> fnordperfect: ok thank ill try it
<joh_n> Can anyone help me with my internet?
<VirtualMachine> hello everybody...
<Hairulfr> joh_n: What is the problem?
<carrot_> How can I install flash for firefox on my 64bit machine?
<ticnailer69> with installing the ubuntu server: Do I have to choose an option to opt for the server fuction when I boot the disk or can I just make the machine a server when the desktop version is already installed?
<jrib> carrot_: http://www.janvitus.netsons.org/2007/01/15/nspluginwrapper-adobe-flash-player/
<bur[n] er> daren: i've never done it :\
<VirtualMachine> i've got a huuuuuge problem... grub just hangs  while displaying  "Starting up.." whats the problem?
<bur[n] er> ticnailer69: you can start with a desktop and just add servers
<ticnailer69> tight
<Commander-Ape> im wondering why I cant access my apache - server from outside. does this netstat -tulpen look normal?
<Commander-Ape> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:80              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     0          36963      13239/apache2
<bur[n] er> ticnailer69: that way you'll get a gui to begin with :)
<bur[n] er> Commander-Ape: you forward port 80 to your server?
<Commander-Ape> on my router? yes.
<ivan_> from where do i install kopete
<Netham45> should I kill the bunny?
<Commander-Ape> it worked until i reinstalled ubuntu
<jrib> !software > ivan_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<Netham45> should the bunny die?
<jrib> !offtopic | Netham45
<ubotu> Netham45: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<joh_n> My wireless internet keeps dying on me. I tried to clear iptables but no luck. It works for a little while and then goes out. I don't know if its a driver issue, DNS issue, or what. And I'm using WIDC, not the network-manager that comes with Ubuntu.
<bur[n] er> Commander-Ape: maybe your router doesn't forward port 80 even though it gives no errors... try apache on a different port... like 800
<ivan_> !kopete
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kopete - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<joh_n> wicd*
<bryman> hey burner what was that legacy code again?
<Commander-Ape> bur[n] er: should this test https://www.grc.com/x/portprobe=80 say stealth?
<bur[n] er> joh_n: why not use network manager?
<ticnailer69> so after having the guo I can just add some drivers or plug ins by installing from the command line?
<ticnailer69> gui*
<Commander-Ape> bur[n] er: because it does
<bur[n] er> Commander-Ape: nope... open
<joh_n> It gave me trouble to, so I switched to see if it would make a difference, only reason.
<bur[n] er> Commander-Ape: like i said man, prolly a crappy router ;)
<fnordperfect> ivan_: It's a KDE application, perhaps it's in the multiverse repository
<Commander-Ape> ill check on that
<bur[n] er> Commander-Ape: you can edit your apache's conf file to change the port it listens on
<bur[n] er> !info kopete
<ubotu> kopete: instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu9 (feisty), package size 7108 kB, installed size 19632 kB
<ivan_> fnordperfect: you are talking to a complete noob, i got 5 days with ubuntu
<bur[n] er> ivan_: open "add/remove" and search for "kopete"
<ivan_> ok
<barawrks> ivan_> Num num nubcake ^^
<Commander-Ape> bur[n] er: okay. ill change it...
<Netham45> does anyone know why Openarena kills X while glxgears works fine?
<daren> mount myimage.iso myfolder -o loop << howto add access for all users ?
<bur[n] er> daren: chmod 777 myfolder
<bryman> my resolution doesn't get any higher then 800x600, am i screwed?
<daren> bur[n] er: Then I get the error that this is mounted read-only
<v> Gw is updating :D
<ivan_> does anyone know about downloading utorrent for ubuntu?
<v> Finally :d
<bur[n] er> daren: oh... man mount ;)  search for loop
* Ghost_Auk give bryman an old EGA monitor ...
<bur[n] er> ivan_: you can, but deluge-torrent is native to linux :)
<bur[n] er> !deluge
<ubotu> deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information
<bur[n] er> gr... we need a link to the download in ubotu... can someone fix the deluge entry to point to http://download.deluge-torrent.org/stable/ubuntu/feisty/
<joh_n> Hairulfr, can you please help me to reset and re-install all internet settings, try to get a fresh start, maybe it'll fix it
<bryman> yes please do ghost auk =D
<fnordperfect> daren: mount myimage.iso myfolder -o loop,gid=<group-number> (e.g. 100) might work
<ivan_> cool thanks
<bur[n] er> np
<fnordperfect> daren: but for mounting ISO images as normal user I would recommend using FUSE and fuseiso instead of mounting it as a loop device
<daren> fnordperfect: Why ?
<Bassetts> are the repositories down or something?
<Bassetts> I keep getting errors when reloading the repos
<Ghost_Auk> Bassetts:  .. have been having problems myself in getting stuff ...
<jima21742> Got a question from a real newbie :-)   (I just installed Ubuntu today)  :  I'm trying to setup some share folders with username and passwords but because I'm not root I can't change permissions.  How can I do this?
<fnordperfect> daren: I dunno. it's a matter of comfortability. for example, you don't need root privileges for mounting the image
<Yasumoto> jima21742: try opeing up the command prompt, and type in "sudo nautilus" without the quotes. that _might_ work (i'm not at home right now, so we'll see ...)
* Rafeiro yawns
<TheCreationist> After upgrading to Feisty, I no longer have support for my CD writer.  I need to burn an ISO of Ubuntu and try a fresh install, but without a burner, I'm stuck with a broken system.  What can I do?
<nadia007> I'm trying to mount a server 2003 share on feisty.   been trying cifs but I'm not having very much luck... wondering if someone can help me out!
<bur[n] er> jima21742: you can use sudo... "gksudo nautilus" or just share files from your home directory which you do have access to
<Wood1> I've just downloaded the binary drivers for an IPW2100 wireless card and read the readme, I don't even understand it.  Is there a simple way to install the driver? some sort of installation routine?
<Rafeiro> nadia007,  have u tried smbfs?
<bur[n] er> Wood1: you don't need them
<Lycus> Does anyone know how to download code from a CVS listing on sourceforge?
<Bassetts> anyone else been having troubles with the repos
<nadia007> Rafeiro: yeah... and that gives me errors as well.
<bur[n] er> Wood1: ipw2100's just work with feisty (even "just work with old old old versions of ubuntu")
<Rafeiro> what kind? is it a pdc or dc?
<jima21742> These are existing folders that are/were used by win2003 on our network
<Wood1> It doesn't seem to be working with this feisty
<bur[n] er> jima21742: just put them in /home/username/ :)
<Wood1> I haven't been able to get it to do anything
<bur[n] er> jima21742: and "sudo chown -R yourusername:yourusername /home/username/moveddirectory"
<Wasser> hi! idiotic question here xD
<nadia007> Rafeiro: I'm trying to mount the share on the pdc
<jima21742> Bur[n] er the home harddrive isn't large enough
<bur[n] er> Wood1: is it turned on in the hardware?  with a button on the outside somewhere?
<Wood1> The light is on indicating it is on, but when I do a iwconfig, it shows as off.
<bur[n] er> jima21742: aww... in that case... chown and chmod are the options via term... or use gksudo nautilus to launch the file manager with root priveleges
<bur[n] er> Wood1: you dn't have network manager?
<Wood1> I do
<Wasser> I'm new to Ubuntu and I wanted to know if I can run it without installing via a USB drive
<bur[n] er> Wasser: burn the livecd and just boot it
<Wood1> but no matter how I set it, it fails
<carrot_> how come with i do apt-get install nspluginwrapper it is not found?
<jrib> carrot_: did you add janvitus' repository?
<bur[n] er> wood it doesn't just show the wireless networks in the area?
<bur[n] er> Wood1: what version of ubuntu?
<Bassetts> ok I think irssi will work now
<carrot_> jrib, no how do i add the janvitus repository
<Bassetts> are some of the repos down?
<Wood1> feisty
<jrib> carrot_: http://www.janvitus.netsons.org/2007/01/15/nspluginwrapper-adobe-flash-player/
<bur[n] er> carrot_: apt-cache search nsplugin
<jrib> carrot_: at the top, there should be a tab that says "repository"
* bur[n] er takes back last remark to carrot_
<TheCreationist> After upgrading to Feisty, I no longer have support for my CD writer.  I need to burn an ISO of Ubuntu and try a fresh install, but without a burner, I'm stuck with a broken system.  What can I do?
<Wasser> bur[n] er: isn't there a way to run it over a USB drive?
<carrot_> konqueror-nsplugins - Netscape plugin support for Konqueror
<bur[n] er> TheCreationist: i find it hard to believe upgrading to feisty broke the cd burner... how do you mean it's broken?  tried gnomebaker? nautilus? graveman? k3b?
<bur[n] er> Wasser: there is, but why when the livecd will do the same
<TheCreationist> bur[n] er: It no longer appears in attached hardware, and k3b says that no burner is attached.
<bur[n] er> TheCreationist: the BIOS see it?
<Netham45> wow, when I switched from Windows, my download speeds went up an average of 1 MB /s
<TheCreationist> bur[n] er: Yes.  And it worked flawlessly under Edgy.
<Wasser> bur[n] er: because I don't have a burner :P
<carrot_> jrib, he says to add his repo but does not list the address or explain how to add it
<jrib> carrot_: at the top, there should be a tab that says "repository"
<daren> Howto cancel the "installation of base system" when I'm trying to install via cd ? because I want to select http install
<bryman> after i run 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy' what do i do? =] 
<MarcN> Anyone using ubuntu-xen-desktop and restricted kernel modules?
<jima21742> Bur[n] er I got the root file browser open but that harddrive isn't showing up in there?
<Netham45> anyone here on a Matrox G400 Dualhead?
<novato_br> dudes, how can I copy dvd protect on ubuntu ?
<Bassetts> daren: do you mean a server install?
<carrot_> uPure64 Repository
<carrot_> that one?
<novato_br> i buy one dvd, but i cant copy to my HD
<novato_br> how can I get this ?
<jrib> carrot_: yes, but if you don't want to add the repository, you can just download http://janvitus.interfree.it/ubuntu/pool/feisty-upure64/main-amd64/nspluginwrapper_0.9.91.4-0ubuntu2~janvitus_amd64.deb and double click on it
<Netham45> can anyone help me get the graphics driver mga_hal installed?
<Netham45> I need it for my dualhead G400
<Ravenndude`> Ok, here's an odd one on My bro's laptop (acer 3680) with fiesty on it. I got sound working, and I got it so that the volume for the headphones and internal laptop speakers are on different volume controls. Can I have it so that when I plug in the headphones, the laptop speakers are muted?
<Netham45> :D
<novato_br> !copydvd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about copydvd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<novato_br> !copy dvd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about copy dvd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<askand> Somehow I manage to create some kind of link to places in the placesmenu..how did I do that?
<novato_br> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<daren> Bassetts: ? I try this now: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2493&postcount=2
<sid32> hey.. I was wondering if someone could help me with my sound
<sid32> It was working fine, I reboot and now no sound
<daren> but I dont know what "2. )Boot the Ubuntu CD and let the cdrom fail at stage 1." means
<jrib> askand: add a bookmark in nautilus
<ivan_> !awn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sid32> I set sound to multichannel and I can test it and it works
<sid32> but no sounds anywhere else
<ivan_> !avant winows navigator
<askand> jrib: thanks!
<Bassetts> daren: I do not know about that sorry, read the guide it explains it
<bur[n] er> sid32: prolly don't have mp3 support?  the .ogg in the Examples folder work?
<sid32> mp3, avi, ogg all worked
<sid32> I just rebooted
<sid32> and now nothing
<sid32> thats 3-4 different programs and nothing
<Hyarion2> Has anyone encountered random(?) freezings with Ubuntu? Everything is frozen except the mouse, I can't even Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<Brucevdk> Question, even though I have set screen blanking / standby mode to never through the GUI (gnome-power-manager) it still happens after about an hour. Anything I can do to prevent this?
<jima21742> Bur[n] er  I have the root file manager open but that hard drive isn't showing up??
<bur[n] er> jima21742: it shows up for the user though?
<rockets> I'm in the google building right now :-D
<jima21742> yes
<gilo2> how can I tell what the date of my kernel is?
<jima21742> and the user can browse it
<bur[n] er> jima21742: where is it mounted?  /media/something ?
<rockets> gilo2, the build date?
<gilo2> yes
<rockets> gilo2, hmm
<woodyn88> was woody1, now Woody
<rockets> uname -a doesnt give it?
<novato_br> how can I make dvd rip ?
<gilo2> I've got an older kernel and I know there are some vulnerabilities and I want to see how old it is.
<whyameye> is there an easy way to know if feisty has Python2.2 and wxWidgets 2.4 in its repos? Those versions are ancient but the code I have runs only with those.
<novato_br> what is the software?
<jima21742> yea /media/sdb5
<bur[n] er> novato_br: thoggen!
<bur[n] er> novato_br: thoggen goes from dvd to ogg... it's sooooooo easy and sweet :)
<jima21742> sorry so slow to respond...have to find my way around!!
<novato_br> i want ogg
<jima21742> bur[n] er it's in /media/sdb5
<novato_br> I want just one COPY of DVD
<novato_br> on HD
<novato_br> I want just one COPY of DVD on HD
<bur[n] er> novato_br: get a vob ripper
<novato_br> vob ripper?
<novato_br> is it program?
<Ravenndude`> novato_br, Is it encrypted (like a movie)?
<Ravenndude`> or a data DVD
<novato_br> yep, Ravenndude`
<Brucevdk> anybody know the name of that japanese method of commiting suicide where all your guts come gushing out?
<novato_br> encrypted movie
<Ravenndude`> Brucevdk, Seppuku
<novato_br> it's dvd with encrypted movie
<gilo2> novato_br check out the www.doom9.org it's a good informational site.
<Brucevdk> ah thanks Ravenndude`
* Brucevdk commits Seppuku
<Ravenndude`> lol
<novato_br> dudes, plz, i want the names of software to rip dvd for my hd, so just
<Ravenndude`> preforms* seppuku
<woodyn88> bur[n] er I took off all the security on the router, opened network manager and put the card in roaming mode, there is a - in the box next to wireless connection and it will not change
<jima21742> bur[n] er ........please help
<bur[n] er> novato_br: not sure any gui apps to do it... I just use thoggen to make ogg theoras
<Brucevdk> only in this day and age we can consult Wikipedia for a howto on commiting suicide using obscure methods
<bur[n] er> jima21742: navate to /media/sdbblah under the sudo'd nautilus
<TheCreationist> bur[n] er: Yes.  And it worked flawlessly under Edgy.
<TheCreationist> sorry
<nj786> how do u rip a dvd from dvd:rip
<jima21742> bur[n] er how?
<bur[n] er> jima21742: ctrl+l and type /media
<bur[n] er> jima21742: that's an "l" as in lion
<nj786> how do u rip a dvd from dvd:rip??
<daren> Can I install ubuntu from a ipod ?
<Brucevdk> rawwwwwrrrr
<Ravenndude`> novato_br, see if http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=478102&highlight=rip+dvd helps you
<Ravenndude`> daren,  if your computer can boot from USB, I don't see why not.
<jima21742> !!  That got it........many thanks!!
<novato_br> thx, Ravenndude`
<daren> Ravenndude`: Did I only have to extract the iso to the ipod ?
<bur[n] er> "maybe it was god TheCreationist?" says bur[n] er theAtheist
<bur[n] er> :)  just playin... i have no idea why a cd burner would die from an upgrade though
<tkooda> can dapper use grub to boot to lvm root?
<Ravenndude`> daren,  check out http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/02/12/usb-ubuntu-tutorial-for-linux-users/
<woodyn88> bur[n] er if I click on the network icon, make new connection, enter the ID of the network, it seems to try for a few minutes then says no network.
<nj786> how do u rip a dvd from dvd:rip?
<bur[n] er> TheCreationist: you have an ubuntu livecd?  you could boot feisty's cd and see if your burner is noticed... if so, copy hte livecd's /etc/fstab
<TheCreationist> bur[n] er: Wasn't just the burner, my sound no longer works either.  And startup takes about 4 minutes now.
<Hyarion2> Has anyone encountered random(?) freezings with Ubuntu? Everything is frozen except the mouse, I can't even Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<TheCreationist> bur[n] er: Well, I would have a live Cd if I could burn the ISO I downloaded ;)
<bur[n] er> TheCreationist: sure your upgrade went as planned?  sudo apt-get dist-upgraded all the way?  also... try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-standard ??
<nj786> how do u rip a dvd from dvd:rip?
<bur[n] er> oh right, forgot the original problem ;)
<eo15589> discon
<nero> I am running Feisty, and am having a little problem with firefox.  Every 15-20 seconds, it freezes up for a second or two.  Has anyone experienced this?  Any ideas of how to fix it?
<woodyn88> Can anyone help me troubleshoot an IPW2100 wireless card?
<TheCreationist> bur[n] er: You know, actually... the upgrade utility DID crash at the VERY end, but after all steps were done.
<TheCreationist> bur[n] er: I used the KDE upgrade utility to upgrade.
<skarface> nero: have you noted whether or not there is flash content when it freezes?
<nero> skarface, no flash content.. :(
<joh_n> what can cause random temporary  internet outages on a wireless network?
<skarface> nero: do you have many (any) extensions?
<Bassetts> is anyone else having problems with the repos?
<nero> skarface, just firebug (for debugging web development)
<bur[n] er> TheCreationist: try the dist-upgrading from a term
<daren> Can someone help me here: http://www.pic-share.eu/image/20070621/18ca9aef97.png The text in the "CODE" party, what wrong there ?
<daren> A font problem ?
<skarface> nero: just shooting for obvious places to look ;)... I've had trouble with firefox the last few months as well.
<TheCreationist> bur[n] er: Says all is updated.
<Bassetts> is anyone else having problems with the repos?
<bur[n] er> TheCreationist: try the ubuntu- packs?
<novato_br> how can I install this file: libdvdcss ?
<bur[n] er> Bassetts: nope
<bur[n] er> !dvd | novato_br
<ubotu> novato_br: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<nero> skarface, I appreciate it..  This isn't the best machine in the world (an Athon XP 2600+ with a gig of RAM), but I'd think it could run FF OK.. :/
<TheCreationist> bur[n] er: I use KDE... same packages but with kubuntu-?
<bur[n] er> TheCreationist: yepper :)
<daren> Can someone help me here: http://www.pic-share.eu/image/20070621/18ca9aef97.png The text in the "CODE" party, what wrong there ?
<wesolek> hello :)
<TheCreationist> bur[n] er: It could only find the package kubuntu-desktop and it's up-to-date
<oslo> hi
<wesolek> gosh, this is my first time on IRC :( I feel kinda lost
<Brucevdk> oh my god, my balls are swollen what am I supposed to do
<dont_drink_water> can some 1 help me i'm trying to get into KDE not gnome how do i do it
<bur[n] er> hrmm... TheCreationist, can it even read cdroms?
<oslo> i'm looking for connecting a smartphone like a NETWORK Device. on XP it's use Belcarra LAN LINK driver, i read on linux it will be usbnet so i modprobe it but there isn't still no connection. ( it works fine on XP with VirtualBox but i would like do it directly on linux & use wine for the sync tool ) (( for it's working on Virtual box i don' tneed to modprobe usbnet ))
<Student> Can someone help me out?
<bur[n] er> !offtopic | Brucevdk
<ubotu> Brucevdk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nj786> how do u rip a dvd from dvd:rip
<Brucevdk> thanks ubotu, off to offtopic
<Jimmey> Student, hopefully
<nj786> if its a rental movie
<TheCreationist> bur[n] er: No.  It sees my DVD drive just fine, but my burner is nonexistant (not even in /dev/)
<wesolek> yes I need some help with my graphics card on ubuntu
<bur[n] er> nj786: i swear we see your text... over and over
<Jimmey> Student, same problem as last time?
<TheCreationist> brb...
<Jimmey> wesolek, what's the problem?
<nj786> bur(n)er, i mjust trying to figure it out if somebody can help
<Student> Jimmey, Yea - you know me?
<Ravenndude`> What command can I use to find my IP address in my network?
<dont_drink_water> can some 1 help me i'm trying to get into KDE not gnome how do i do it
<bur[n] er> nj786: i get it... but space it out a bit ;)  or try the forums
<Jimmey> Student, I remember some odd things.
<wesolek> I can't get it to work.. x11 works only on vasa (or something like that) drivers
<nj786> bur(n)er im sure ppl here know
<Jimmey> Student, I have seen some solutions, when I Googled. I'll find them again, but, when it happened to me, I installed Ubuntu on a different HDD, and it worked. Let me find some solutions
<Hyarion2> Ravenndude`, ifconfig
* bur[n] er is sure they would respond and are not missing nj786's cry for help
<nj786> ll
<nj786> lol
<wesolek> sorry jimmey, I am feeling a bit confused in here :(
<nj786> true
<Jimmey> wesolek, what brand is your graphics card?
<oslo>  on XP with VirtualBox it's quite simple, teh drivers are automaticaly installed; on linux it's becoming a headach for me :S
<nj786> bur(n)er what is the forum name?
<wesolek> jimmey, it's ATI Radeon IGP320M ALI1535 graphic controller
<Student> Jimmey, I looked over those "solutions" too, but those are for guys who are either just insalling feisty or upgrading to it, i'm on Dapper and I have changed nothing.
<bur[n] er> nj786: did you see k9copy?  it seems like a better solution than dvd::rip
<freeagy> hy
<bur[n] er> nj786: ubuntuforums.org
<XBehave> olso ubuntu comes with all the drivers that are stable
<Jimmey> Student, could any permissons have been changed lately? Can you boot a recovery console?
<nj786> bur(n)er but does it allow tpo rip dvd movies for blockbuster?
<Jimmey> wesolek, did you install the restricted drivers?
<bur[n] er> oslo: i'll help!?!?  what's wrong with yoru drivers?  you run the /etc/init.d/vbox blahblah thing it tells you to?
<ivan_> any other software you recomend yo pimpi my desktop? i got screenlets, beryl, kiba dock, and i dont like awn, any more?
<wesolek> jimmey, here is what I've done so far... installed those fglrx drivers - x11 didn't start at all, then I installed ati drivers, and the same
<Jimmey> ivan_, what's kiba dock?
<Jimmey> wesolek, what errors do you get?
<oslo> bur[n] er> on Virtual BOX everything is fine
* bur[n] er has views on blockbuster's anti-abortion activities that he will keep to himself, but this being the case, cannot help with this problem
<oslo> but i like to do teh same thing on linux
<wesolek> jimmey, I think I did, but when I pull up the list of restricted drivers there are only vmware drivers
<ivan_> !kiba-dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba-dock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Student> Jimmey, I assume you are reffering to "safe mode" - in which case no, I can't - The ubuntu screen shows up, but then get's stuck a second later with "Mounting filesystem" - then I'm kicked to the (ash) terminal.
<wesolek> jimmey, the error message is: no screens found (or something like that)
<bur[n] er> oslo: linux running vbox or linux within vbox?
<ivan_> Jimmey: its a Mac stylish dock or launchers, look it up on youtube.com
<Jimmey> ivan_, thankyou
<wesolek> my goodness, jimmey, you must be overwhelmed in here
<bur[n] er> ivan_: i've had better luck with AWM
<bur[n] er> er.. AWN rather
<Jimmey> wesolek, have you installed restriced kernel modules?
<Jimmey> Student, so the Ubuntu bootsplash comes up?
<wesolek> I've got no clue.. pretty new to linux
<bur[n] er> wesolek: you can try doing the whole "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" from a terminal via ctrl+alt+f1
<Jimmey> wesolek, try "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)" in a terminal
<Student> Jimmey, Yea, for a sec, but gets stuck right on "Mounting filesystem".
<ivan_> bur[n] er: well i dont like it to manage my open wndows i just like to use it for launchers, and i dont like that i cant change its position
<Bassetts_> Where are the logs kept for synaptic
<Jimmey> Student, alright - Do you know how to do a "loud" boot?
<Student> Jimmey, No.
<paritosh> where is jdk installed through synaptic on ubuntu?
<Jimmey> Student, are you working from the same computer at the moment?
<wesolek> Jimmey, I did that, I followed these steps I found on some forum... still didn't work
<bur[n] er> paritosh: just use add/remove and look in all available sources
<oslo> bur[n] er>i'm looking for connecting a smartphone like a NETWORK Device. on XP it's use Belcarra LAN LINK driver, i read on linux it will be usbnet so i modprobe it but there isn't still no connection. ( it works fine on XP with VirtualBox but i would like do it directly on linux & use wine for the sync tool ) (( for it's working on Virtual box i don' tneed to modprobe usbnet ))
<Student> Jimmey, Yea, I dual boot Linux and Windows on this machine I am currently using to communicate here.
<ivan_> bur[n] er: know what i mean?
<wesolek> jimmey, I even tried uninstalling fglrx and installing some radeon drivers
<bur[n] er> ivan_: i hear you.  seems you're quite familiar :)  I'm hoping screenlets people come out with a usable dock
<wesolek> it still didn't work
<Jimmey> Student, did you post on Ubuntu forums?
<ivan_> bur[n] er: yes, i agree
<brad016> I have installed Limeire for Linux 4.12 and its been "Loading Messages..." for thirty minutes so faran dis right now, whats goin' wrong?
<bur[n] er> wesolek: you can always go back to 'ati' for the open source drivers to work again
<Student> Jimmey, Yea.
<wesolek> but there is nothing to go back to
<wesolek> it never worked
<Bassetts_> when i reload the repos i get this for two of them: "sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)"
<Jimmey> Student, what's your username?
<paritosh> bur[n] er: where is the add/remove option?
<Jimmey> Student, Matt?
<Student> Jimmey, Senesence
<bur[n] er> paritosh: in teh applications menu
<ivan_> bur[n] er: a noobish question, which computer language do we us in the terminal? to install and download stuff?
<paritosh> ok thanks
<bur[n] er> ivan_: it's your "shell" and ubuntu uses the "bash" shell by default
<brad016> Limeire is taking forever to load the first time, is there something wrong?
<ivan_> bur[n] er: ok thanks
<wesolek> burner, when I try to use ati drivers it says: no screens found
<bur[n] er> ivan_: for the most part though, we just run binaries like sudo, apt, dpkg, etc.  all of these can be run via many different shells
<Student> Jimmey, You want a link to thread?
<Jimmey> Student, so there's nothing you did that could have triggered this?
<Jimmey> Student, yes please
<ivan_> bur[n] er: oh so this is binarie code
<wesolek> jimmey, what is that $(uname -r)?
<ivan_> bur[n] er: well i mean sudo etc...
<bur[n] er> wesolek: do you have a basic res like 800x600 in there to fall back on?
<Student> Jimmey, No, or at least I don't think so, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=478715
<bur[n] er> ivan_: sometimes... some are just scripts that can be opened in a text editor ;)  it varies a whole lot
<Jimmey> wesolek, the '$' operator let's you use a command within a command - "uname -r" prints out your kernel version
<wesolek> from when I installed ubuntu on my laptop, there was only 800x600 and I don't know what drivers it was using back then
<paritosh> bur[n] er: no i dont want to install jdk. i already have that installed. is there some particular directory under which the packages reside?
<XBehave> can a motherboard prevent access to the onboardGFX when a card is in?
<wesolek> well it was 3 days ago
<ivan_> bur[n] er: ok thanks, what language should i learn to program mostly in ubuntu?
<paritosh> bur[n] er: in particular, i am looking for the "JAVA_HOME" equivalent on linux
<Jimmey> Student, did you recently do any updates?
<Student> Jimmey, Not as far as I can remember.
<bur[n] er> paritosh: you mean downloaded .debs or installed packages?  the former is in the /var/apt/cache/blahblahblahblah and the latter's answer is all over
<Jimmey> XBehave, why?
<wesolek> ok I put it in, jimmey
<bur[n] er> paritosh: env |grep JAVA  ?
<Jimmey> Student, I want to suggest a loud boot, but that would mean restarting...Would that be okay?
<paritosh> bur[n] er: yeah the installed packages. nono. it isnt set by default. i need to set it up, the JAVA_HOME environment variable. i need to know what to set it to.
<Student> Jimmey, Yea, I'll be back in a few minutes.
<wesolek> jimmey, this is the output: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-generic is already the newest version.
<wesolek> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<XBehave> i want to use both but cant find the onboard card while the gfx is in lspci shows differences
<brad016> limewire takes forever to load
<XBehave> some things apear others disapear
<Student> Jimmey, Just how do I do a "loud boot"?
<Jimmey> Student, when booting, edit the Ubuntu entry, and delete the "quiet" line
<Jimmey> Student, I forgot how to edit the entries, but I'm pretty sure it's obvious
* genii sips a large black coffee and thinks about verbose loudness
<XBehave> Student: go to the entry then press e
<Student> Jimmey, That sounds simple enough - it's just "e". Ok I'm off, be back in a few minutes.
<bur[n] er> paritosh: you can search for the executable you need (sorry I don't know what is in JAVA_HOME... i dn't know java)
<nickrud> paritosh, sudo update-alternatives --config java , and select the one you want: that should be enough
<tck> does anyone know how well Dell's sales of pcs with ubuntu are doing?
<nj786> what program copys dvds?
<nj786> burns?
<paritosh> bur[n] er: nickrud: ok thanks ill try those out
<mariocesar_bo> Hi all !
<mariocesar_bo> how can i convert a .mo file to .po
<Jimmey> nj786, k3b
<mariocesar_bo> ?
<bur[n] er> Jimmey: nj786: gnomebaker might as well no?  it'd be gtk
<nj786> jimmey, does it allow to burn blockbuster movies?
* bur[n] er agrees that k3b > gnomebaker
<Ravenndude`> nj786, Isn't that illegal??!?
<paritosh> erm nickrud: can you explain what that command does..? im pretty lost.
<spheard> how do I get VMware player going?
<Jimmey> bur[n] er, nj786, maybe gnomebaker, but I personally think K3B is better.
<Pici> !piracy
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<nj786> ravenndude, well it doesnt rip to my computer
<bur[n] er> spheard: sudo apt-get install vmware-player  then just open it from your menus
<nj786> jimmey, o knvrmind that how do i rip a movie
<Ravenndude`> nj786,  You should state it as "Backing up my personal DVDs" that is the legal way of saying it.
<jrib> mariocesar_bo: you really need to?  Can't you just grab the .po?
<nj786> ravenndude, how do u rip dvds?
<spheard> bur[n] er cheers
<Jimmey> nj786, try searching for "rip dvd"
<wesolek> hm...
<Jimmey> nj786, in Synaptic
<Jimmey> 
<mariocesar_bo> jrib: I translate an app to spanish on launchpad
<bur[n] er> spheard: good luck... it's also available via Applications -> add/remove
<smultron> I just put Feisty on my Dell laptop but the trackpad tap-clicking thing is turned on by default and it's very annoying... is there some way to disable it?
<nickrud> paritosh, ubuntu uses a system that allows choosing which package will provide a particular functionality: for example, you can install both java5 and java6, and choose which will be called by apps using java with the command I just gave
<Ravenndude`> nj786,  Generally, I'll use dvdshrink in Wine to make ISOs
<jrib> mariocesar_bo: you can use msgunfmt, but really, the original .po should be available to you at the same place you got the .mo
<wesolek> jimmey, did you see that output message I got from typing your command?
<mariocesar_bo> and i have the translations for Deutch on .mo
<nickrud> paritosh, look at the directory /etc/alternatives, and you'll see a bunch of others. It's essentially a symlink handling system
<Jimmey> wesolek, err...I don't think so.?
<wesolek> ok, hold on, let me copy it again
<paritosh> nickrud: ok thanks. but the $JAVA_HOME is still not set..:(
<wesolek> jimmey, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-generic is already the newest version.
<wesolek> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Student> Jimmey, I get the same error.
<nj786> jimmey, i see drip, and dvdbackup and dvdbackup-dbg
<Jimmey> Student, did doing a loud boot produce any more error messages?
<wesolek> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<nj786> which 1 jimmey?
<ivan_> how can i configure pidgin so it sounds when someone has talked to me?
<Jimmey> nj786, try all three
<wesolek> sorry, I just can't figure out how this chat works
<Student> No, the same exact info, formats a little differend, but it's the same exact error.
<greenmanspirit> anyone know why the lamp installation of ubuntu server didnt install php?
<Pooky> speaking of pigdgin, finch is awesome
<Student> Jimmey, No the same exact info, formats a little different, but it's the same exact error.
<sparr> my desktop, ready to exhibit linux gaming goodness at a lan party this weekend...  http://sparr.homeip.net/desktop.png
<Jimmey> Student, I mean, running up to receiving the error
<wesolek> did you see that, jimmey?
<Jimmey> sparr, you any good with Blender?
<Jimmey> wesolek, yeah, soryr
<cached> how do i start firefox from a bash script that is run by crontab
<freeagy> which one torrent client (with guI) in 7.04      for beginners?    (azureus eating lots of ram)
<Ravenndude`> sparr, WOW all that clutter!
<wesolek> oh no problem at all, I just thought I messed something up
<Student> Jimmey, No, it all just ran by as usual, except now it had "Beginning mount script" or something then error as usual and "Done" after that.
<cached> as in, i have a script that checks for some condition. i want it to pop up firefox if that condition is met
<cached> how do i go about that?
<jrib> cached: you need to set the DISPLAY variable in your crontab
<sparr> Ravenndude`: its normally empty (except for mounted media), but i need it to show off
<Jimmey> wesolek, One moment
<wesolek> thanks, jimmey
<gbutler288> hello
<cached> jrib: so like  	DISPLAY=:0.0 && ./script.sh ?
<gbutler288> I have a question if anyone has a minute?
<jrib> cached: no &&
<Music_Shuffle_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Hirvinen_> !anyone | gbutler288
<ubotu> gbutler288: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jimmey> wesolek, how did you install the restricted driver?
<gbutler288> o.k.
<wesolek> jimmey, do you think there is a chance I will get this thing to work?
<wesolek> well, jimmey, I can't really remember
<cached> jrib so DISPLAY=:0.0 ./script.sh ?
<bluebanana> i installed beryl settings manager and turned on restricted driver, but i still see nothing magical.
<bluebanana> Also, I can't get "desktop effects" in system/preferences to work
<wesolek> I know that I followed some directions I found in some forums (many of them and none has worked so far)
<jima21742> bur[n] er My additional hard drive is set as read only and I can't seem to change permissions.
<jrib> cached: yes, try that
<freeagy> bluebanana thake a console
<Jimmey> wesolek, hmm...
<bluebanana> thake?
<wesolek> jimmey, I am a newbie, and I don't really know what I am doing
<freeagy> take
<TheCreationist> bur[n] er: Still there and willing to help with my cd burner problem?
<wesolek> I know it was working in suse
<jima21742> wesolek Welcome to the club!!
<gbutler288> I've installed fiery on 6 different dell pc's all less than 3 years old.  I can't get any of them to connect to the internet.  Now all of them have working NIC's.  They used to have Blimpows on them.  Any ideas.  I tried just plugging them into the cable modem.  I'm with Time Warner and I see in the forums others have had the same issue.  I thought it wa s DNS issue but not sure?
<bluebanana> you want me to open up a terminal/console, freeagy ?
<gbutler288> any ideas???
<wesolek> lol jima21742
<freeagy> my enlish is poor
<freeagy> yes
<bluebanana> ok.
<spheard> "No subnet declaration for eth0 (0.0.0.0)." eh??
<bluebanana> now what, freeagy
<Jimmey> wesolek, do you need 3D acceleration
<freeagy> type beryl-manager
<wesolek> that would be nice
<bluebanana> freeagy, it's not currently installed
<wesolek> as I want these nice effects (wobbly windows etc)
<Jimmey> wesolek:
<Jimmey> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bluebanana> freeagy, i'll install it now, eh?
<jima21742> Anyone help me changing the permission on a hard drive?  it's set as read only and I can't change anything
<freeagy> wait 1 min
<sgarza> hello
<gbutler288> right nothing for the IP info.  ifconfig gives me nuthin
<bluebanana> freeagy, ok. I've installed it now
<johso> hi guys. my server is running low on disck space (actually, there is 0% left). I think there might be a leak somewhere, that keeps on filling out the disk space. how can I check this?
<Jimmey> wesolek, try setting the driver to vesa while you follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI this guide
<sgarza> does feisty livecd works on a machine witha an ATI x1600 VC?
<cached> jrib: I don't think the script ran at all
<wesolek> I am on vesa now
<freeagy> bluebanana?
<jrib> cached: try "gedit" instead of your script
<jima21742> Anyone help me changing the permission on a hard drive?  it's set as read only and I can't change anything
<bluebanana> freeagy, please see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26502/
<gbutler288> the live CD doesn't even allow access to the net?
<gbutler288>  I've installed fiery on 6 different dell pc's all less than 3 years old.  I can't get any of them to connect to the internet.  Now all of them have working NIC's.  They used to have Blimpows on them.  Any ideas.  I tried just plugging them into the cable modem.  I'm with Time Warner and I see in the forums others have had the same issue.  I thought it wa s DNS issue but not sure?
<bluebanana> i get some messages
<gbutler288> chmod 777
<cached> jrib: guess it did run then. thanks :)
<wesolek> jimmey, I did that yesterday... and it didn't work, so as suggested, I followed the instructions for edgy, and the same result, always had to reconfigure xserver back to vesa to get it back
<bluebanana> it says i need a composite extension
<bluebanana> freeagy, see above.
<riddick> i have a ubuntu box that i would like to export the display of an application to on my mbp.  i checked the ssh config file and it was set to enable x11 forwarding.  is someone good with this that can help me get it working?
<wesolek> Jimmey, I really tried pretty much everything I could find on the net about it.. and I am really desperate at this moment
<Jimmey> wesolek, erm..
<cached> Is it possible to do a system beep from bash?
<nickrud> gbutler288, can you ping a numeric inet address?
<freeagy> bluebanana im very beginner
<freeagy> type glsinfo
<wesolek> what is that red horizontal line that shows up every now and again in here?
<jima21742> Anyone help me changing the permission on a hard drive?  it's set as read only and I can't change anything
<freeagy> sorry glxinfo
<wesolek> jima, I have no idea how to help you
<Student> wesolek, Heh, it could be worse - Like not being able to boot at all...
<nickrud> wesolek, if you're using xchat, its when exchat lost it's focus. Lets you know where you left off
<freeagy> do you have direct rendering:yes ??
<wesolek> thanks nickrud
<wesolek> student hehehe :)
<genii> cached echo -e "\a"
<Pici> cached: or install the beep package
<padee> hi all. i created a launcher with 'wget -c www.adress.domain . does anyone know what to add to the command to leave the command line open?
<freeagy> ohhh
<cached> genii: it's not working
<wesolek> oh no! Jimmey is gone!!!
<wesolek> <--------bang
<genii> cached there is another way but I need to look it up
<Student> wesolek, Ha, ha. Same fear here.
<nickrud> padee, you could try gnome-terminal -x wget  etc
<ki4cgp> Hi, this might be the wrong channel, but I'm curious if anyone knows of software I can use that will move my data to the end of the drive so I can create a partition at the beginning?  I have ubuntu livecd loaded up, and gparted seems to not be able to.
<genii> cached actually try first echo -e '\a'   with the single quotes
<wesolek> oh.. while I am here... does anybody know what to launch to get connected to a Remote Desktop (on windows)?
<kravlin> Anyone know how to edit grub to let me get into windows? I tried Update_grub to no avail.
<cached> genii: same thing
<wesolek> sorry, student, I didn't catch what your problem was with ubuntu
<wesolek> not that I will be able to help
<genii> cached OK, gonna go look up the other way brb
<wesolek> and student, how do you do that, when you type to me it's in red?
<kravlin> wesolek: When your name is mentioned in a post x-chat marks it as red.
<silvertip257> I've compiled busybox and want to add openssh to it for a ntwk tool, but I cant get it to make when I'm chrooted
<cached> wesolek: it's by default
<kdiggdy> I need help if anyone can look at this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=479816
<wesolek> wow. cool
<wesolek> is it case sensitive?
<padee> nickrud: its still closing after executing the command....
<kravlin> WESOLEK: You tell me....
<wesolek> lol
<wesolek> brilliant
<Student> wesolek, Yea, sticks out from the crowd.
<wesolek> thanks guys :)
<kravlin> Anyone know how to edit grub to let me get into windows? I tried Update_grub to no avail.
<wesolek> I just thought you had to type some sort of command like /msg or something
<kravlin> thats for private messages.
<cached> that would be to private message / whisper
<nickrud> kravlin, you can check to see if http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26506  or something close to it is at the end of /boot/grub/menu.lst . That will boot any windows that's on the first partition of the first drive
<padee> more questions... has anyone experience with setting up an ubuntu internetcafe? any suggestions? how to control the client computers and stuff?
<wesolek> kravlin, on suse it was very easy... ubuntu is for more advanced users I think
<jhgnz> Hi, I'm about to install ubuntu server edition on a hard drive wih Windows XP already installed on another HD on the same computer. How can I enable a dual boot?
<kdiggdy> anyone know a lot about ati drivers in linux
<Frogzoo> padee: chillispot
<SexXxMachine> yes
<persica> kravlin: The biggest trick is getting the harddrive/partition number correct.
<SexXxMachine> you're completely fucked
<SexXxMachine> kdiggdy
<PriceChild> !ohmy | SexXxMachine
<ubotu> SexXxMachine: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kdiggdy> yeah
<SexXxMachine> well
<wesolek> kdiggdy, I am having the same problem
<persica> jhgnz: it should auto-detect when you install grub.  You just have to be sure you don't write over it when you install. :)
<SexXxMachine> there's probably a way
<wesolek> well similar at least
<kravlin> Persica: well the windows bootloader is still on the MBR. I just redid grub on the Hard drive instead.
<SexXxMachine> but i've yet to get 3d support
<SexXxMachine> working with my card
<SexXxMachine> well it was something
<SexXxMachine> game related
<SexXxMachine> the gears in cedega werent running at the right speed
<Student> SexXxMachine, How about putting more text on one line?
<jhgnz> persica, so when I go to install ubuntu, it will auto-detect that i have another OS installed and it will give me a dual boot option?
<SexXxMachine> !ohmy | PriceChild
<ubotu> PriceChild: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<cached> question: how can a linux assistance channel be geared towards families?
<Student> SexXxMachine, JK
<SexXxMachine> student, yes i realize it's a bad ahbit
<kdiggdy> so what do i do?
<persica> jhgnz: yeah, it should auto-detect it during the install, otherwise you can add a Windows option easily after you boot into Ubuntu
<Student> SexXxMachine, Just joking, I dont' really care.
<gonzaloaf_work> how can I play aac files with xmms?
<SexXxMachine> kdiggdy, read some guides?
<kdiggdy> ohh ho ho
<kdiggdy> i did
<kdiggdy> i read and read
<jhgnz> ok, and does anyone know what the main difference is between the Server edition and the Desktop edition is?
<wesolek> lol
<kdiggdy> \kill
<persica> kravlin: You'll have to install a linux aware bootloader on the MBR, such as grub/lilo to get it to dual-boot.
<cached> server -> no gui
<persica> jhgnz: server edition installs no frills, desktop tries to make it usable from the start.
<sebastian_> i forget the cahnnel in spanish ? some help
<jhgnz> ok, thank u
<johso> I am deleting a lot of stuff, but it doesn't free up disk space at all. What is wrong? (I'm using the rm command from a shell)
<wesolek> kdiggdy, what kind of graphic card do you have?
<cached> Pricechild: well that was random :)
<kravlin> persica: that's wierd. Most guides on the internet tell me to keep the bootloader for linux on the MBR and install the linux one on the hard drive.
<persica> by frills I mean anything graphical or superfluous things like nfs. :)
<kdiggdy> x700
<MarcN> johso: what are you removing?  df doesn't change?
<padee> Frogzoo: nice.thanks.how does it work? i checked the site... and i'm still not quite sure what it does....
<wesolek> radeon?
<kdiggdy> yea
<persica> kravlin: I'd suggest making your MBR be grub/lilo so it can then go either way from there.  If windows is still in the MBR it won't give you any options and just to to linux.
<wesolek> I've got a different radeon and it's not working either
<persica> er, just go to windows.
<genii> cached echo "\07"           Should do it. Otherwise I think you may have initrc setting disabling system bell if you know it works otherwise
<kravlin> ok... That just adds something else on my list of things to do Persica.
<kravlin> Im actually running Ubuntu right now.
<sebastian_> some body know the chanel in soanish ?
<kravlin> meaning it must have overwritten my MBR anyway.
<sebastian_> spanish
<Agrajag_> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about ascii art
<sebastian_> thx
<wesolek> ok, does anybody know where else I can seek for help with my graphics card issue, please let me know :)
<MarcN> Anyone using Xen? I'm wondering if I'll still be able to use restricted kernel modules with the xen kernel (specifically fglrx)
<padee> Frogzoo: nevermind. i'm installing it right now... i'll test it...
<persica> kravlin: check your /boot/grub/menu.list and check if there's a Windows option at the bottom.  If so you are probably set to dual-boot already.
<johso> MarcN: I had some random stuff lying around, not too much in size, textfiles/webfiles, etc. there was 26kb available for a few moents, then 0% again
<cached> genii: didn't work. i'll just install the program
<kravlin> Persica: its not there. I installed windows after linux and then replaced grub using the live cd.
<Orgullomoore> Hi. I tried to upgrade from dapper to feisty and something obviously went wrong. Now, there are several problems. Among them, certain programs are filled with squares rather than letters
<johso> MarcN: it's like the stuff is not removed - you just can't list it anymore. which is weird, considering that I used rm
<jrib> Orgullomoore: you didn't upgrade to edgy first?
<MarcN> johso: is your /home on the / partition?  Could be something filling up /var/log or somewhere else
<Orgullomoore> jrib: no
<jrib> Orgullomoore: for future reference, you are not supposed to skip releases
<persica> kravlin: Ah.  So if you reinstalled grub onto the MBR so you could boot into ubuntu, then you'll want to add something to the end of your grub list to boot your windows partition.  Refer to the snippet posted when you first asked.
<johso> MarcN: yes, it is. I backed up /var/log and deleted it - no luck
<jrib> Orgullomoore: how did you upgrade?
<kravlin> Orgullomoore : Its sounds like those squares mean you no longer have those fonts.
<kravlin> persica: Ok. Ill try that out.
<johso> MarcN: do you know some kind of way to force a purge of the harddisk?
<wesolek> Jimmey!!! come back!!!
<Orgullomoore> for instance when I try to save a page in firefox, it gives me something like an alert() box from javascript, but instead of it being filled with a legible prompt, the letters are just identical squares...
<MarcN> johso: sync will flush cache to disk, but I'm sure that isn't it (unless you are on some usb disk)
<Orgullomoore> kravlin: indeed, I think there is a problem with the xfonts-scalable package
<Orgullomoore> that's what it says everytime I do something apt-get related
<Student> Jimmey!!! - to echo wesolek.
<darrell> Can anyone tell me how to place a Favorites folder on the panel?
<Orgullomoore> jrib: I changed my sources.list file and did apt-get upgrade
<wesolek> lol student
<Orgullomoore> :)
<kravlin> persica: what does the makeactive command do? I got rid of make default because the windows partition isn't what i really want to use all the time.
<jrib> Orgullomoore: k, using update-manager is recommended.  Can you pastebin the error you get when you do 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' ?
<johso> MarcN: okay. I am thoroughly lost on this one. Worse is, it happened to me a few days ago on my desktop computer - but it solved itself, weirdly enough. This doesn't seem to fix itself though :/
<kdiggdy> so anyone know how to install ati gfx cards?
<wesolek> I think he may actually be gone for good, student
<kdiggdy> drivers
<mdr>  I've replaced my single CRT monitor with a used LCD, hence no manual.  I know the max resolution and refresh rate and size on the LCD.  I have no idea what the HorizSnyc and VertRefresh values might be.  Do I need these values to reconfigure?  How do I reconfigure?
<johso> marshall: btw, /proc is taking up the most disk space. is this usual?
<wesolek> can you see the full list of chatters here?
<Orgullomoore> jrib: sure, just a sec
<MarcN> johso: nothing in /var/log?  Check /tmp too.
<Student> wesolek, I hope not. I'v been trying to get Linux back up for almost 2 days straight now.
<GhostFreeman> Where would kernel config be located at?
<wesolek> 3 here :)
<johso> marshall: sorry, wrong nick
<wesolek> well, 4 really, student
<persica> kravlin: I believe the combination of makeactive and chalinloader basically say to make the windows partition the active boot partition and then pass off boot loading to that parition
<nickrud> darrell, never tried that before. I just dragged a folder out of the filemanager onto the panel
<padee> Frogzoo: hm, the installation didnt work properly. the conf file is missing...
<johso> MarcN: empty and empty - btw, /proc is taking up the most disk space. is this usual?
<MarcN> mdr: google the lcd model and there is a good chance you will find it.
<kravlin> persica: ok. Ill leave that one in.
<MarcN> johso: /proc is just a virtual file system.  Nothing really there.
<persica> kravlin: So basically windows has it's boot information on that parition, and you're telling grub to hand off the loading to that parition, instead of calling a kernel like it does for linux.
<Student> wesolek, Yea, I even had the chance to cry a few times - Actually cry.
<Orgullomoore> jrib: it
<Orgullomoore> it's doing something...34%
<wesolek> oh boy... it wasn't that bad here
<MarcN> johso: where do you remove files from?  Did you remove something you shouldn't have?
<persica> kravlin: Do you know what partition windows is installed on?
<kravlin> persica: Trying to remember the command to find out....
<wesolek> everything seems to be working great, other than graphics and movies of course, student
<johso> MarcN: I removed whatever was in my home folder, then /var/log and as a last resort /tmp
<mdr> MarcN tried that got a million shopping links They give specs I listed above. Nothing on vertical refreshes.
<darrell> nickrud, Thanks I want a quick way to access my bookmarks instead of opening Firefox
<wesolek> student, I haven't check my wireless yet
<jrib> Orgullomoore: read very carefully what it asks you, if it wants to do something stupid like remove half of your system, don't let it :)
<danij3l> http://xrl.us/2gcs look at hove linus is using windows :D  very funnnnnnnnny
<Orgullomoore> jrib: okiedoke
<kdiggdy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=479816
<persica> kravlin: You could try an 'sudo fdisk -l' and look for an HPFS/NTFS partition.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@89-172-236-12.adsl.net.t-com.hr]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<bronze-> Anyone know of a lightweight virus scanner? Need it to scan files that I provide WINDOWS users.
<kravlin> Persica Hdb1
<Student> wesolek, Yea - now compare that to not even being able to boot - and for no apparent reason - and then imagine me crying - you get the picture.
<Orgullomoore> jrib:
<Orgullomoore> 2 upgraded, 2 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Orgullomoore> 2 not fully installed or removed.
<wesolek> lol I do
<persica> kravlin: then the root should be (hd1,0)
<Orgullomoore> that can't be too bad...
<kravlin> persica: yep.
<kravlin> thanks
<GhostFreeman> Where are the kernel config options?
<MarcN> johso how big is your / partition?  is /home or others separate?
<wesolek> student, I'd just reinstall it lol
<Luziphir> I've got a minor issue I'm wondering if anyone can help me with: when I insert a video DVD, it's mounted, but it doesn't show up on the desktop or in nautilus. Data CDs work fine though, anyway to change this behavior?
<jrib> Orgullomoore: is there more, does it say what isn't fully installed?  use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org please
<MarcN> mdr: I know there is some monitor specs site out there.  No idea what it is though...
<nickrud> GhostFreeman, in /boot/config*
<wesolek> then apologise to windows... lol student
<kravlin> persica: we will know in about 4 minutes if it worked. See you then.
<bronze-> Anyone know of a good virus scanner for ubuntu, that detects WINDOWS viruses?
<Student> wesolek, Well, you see, I can actually boot from live cd and then mount the partition that I have been using, so it has to be something that I can do without just trashing all my settings. I really don't want to go back to windows - I made a promise.
<persica> kravlin: there might be an issue with the harddrive mappings.
<GhostFreeman> thanks, nickrud
<persica> well, i guess that was too late.
<Cras1> hello
<Orgullomoore> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26508/
<johso> MarcN: they're not, and it's about 1.5Gb - which used to be plenty, since it's a server. and there really isn't anything that would take up the space
<wesolek> poor student
<Student> wesolek, I'm crying right now.
<Cras1> when i try to copy a avi i burn't along time ago on windows i get the this I/O read error from /media/cdrom0/blah.avi
<wesolek> installation didn't take my that long, student, maybe it's worth doing it?
<Student> Lol
<wesolek> lol
<mdr> MarcN I'm sure i can find it if I try hard enough, filter out "shopping"  but anyway how do I go about reconfiguring for ubuntu
<jrib> Orgullomoore: why is it still fetching stuff from dapper?  Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Cras1> I done some research on the net and found it might be a possible kernel error but they didn't mention a fix any ideas ?
<wesolek> did jimmey say he was coming back here?
<MarcN> johso: apt-cache clean maybe to remove old .debs?  Check /var/cache and /var/www
<Orgullomoore> jrib: because I wanted to go back to dapper, hoping it would fix what feisty messed up...but it didn't
<ottomatic> How do I create a fat32 partition on a usb hard drive?
<darrell> where is the bookmarks folder?  What is the default pate?
<MarcN> mdr: there are HorizSync and Virtsomthing options. Just edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to add them.
<Orgullomoore> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26509/
<Student> wesolek, It's not that grub can't find the partition, it's not filesystem corruption, it's not messed up menu.lst - It's just that ubuntu get's stuck at "Mounting filessytem" - I AM GOING INSANE
<MarcN> ottomatic: mkfs.msdos /dev/sda1  (or whatever)
<jrib> Orgullomoore: ok, well now it's better to finish going to feisty.  I remember this bug with xfonts-scalable, there should be a bug report with a quick fix.  Though, I thought it was fixed...
<ufoeraser> guys
<ufoeraser> someone use amsn?
<Cras1> anyone know why i would get an I/O read error when trying to copy an avi from a cd to my desktop?
<wesolek> have you checked your cd for errors?
<persica> kravlin: did it fail?  I forgot you might need to do some harddrive re-mapping with two drives.
<wesolek> student
<ottomatic> MarcN: I'm guessing have to use fdisk first to create the partition?
<Netham45|> anyone know how I can get an OpenGL driver other than MESA?
<johso> MarcN: apt-get clean? tried that too. /var/cache and www are 41mb and 47mb - sounds reasonable. this is seriously bugging me out.
<MarcN> ottomatic: yeah.
<ufoeraser> ?
<kravlin> persica: Yeah. No go.
<jrib> Orgullomoore: when you did the apt-get upgrade before a bunch of packages actually got upgraded right?
<Orgullomoore> jrib: hmm...now I think I'm somewhere in the middle of feisty and dapper, because I did a apt-get upgrade...but if I get this xfonts thingy fixed I think I'll just leave it alone and never touch it again
<persica> kravlin: you have each OS on a different HD?
<kravlin> Persica: It didn't even show up.
<mruedy> Server question: after 1st install of server 7.04 I see gnome is not installed.  Is it possible to install gnome?
<Student> wesolek, It's not the CD - I installed ubuntu more than 6 months ago, it's been working fine, so that live cd is fine.
<nickrud> darrell, firefox keeps it's bookmarks in a file, look at ~/.mozilla/firefox/<wierdnumber>/bookmarks.html
<jrib> Orgullomoore: nah, it's an easy fix
<Orgullomoore> jrib: yes, and then they got downgraded again
<wesolek> oh I se
<wesolek> e
<bobsomebody> im having trouble saving files to a samba share in BlueFish
<jrib> Orgullomoore: downgraded?  are you sure?
<kravlin> persica: Yeah. I put windows on an IDE hard drive while linux is on a SATA drive. Its a funky set up.
<wesolek> sorry, student. just thinking of problems I had to go through
<Orgullomoore> jrib: pretty sure, is there a way to check
<Orgullomoore> ?
<darrell> Ok, Thanks
<wesolek> radeon not working??? anybody?
<jrib> Orgullomoore: apt-cache policy libc6     what version do you have?
<MarcN> mdr: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, in    Section "Monitor"   you can add two lines: HorizSync xx-yy   and VertRefresh xx-yy where XX and YY are specific to your monitor.  Then reboot (or restart gdm)
<Netham45|> the bunny died.
<Netham45|> I ate his brain
<kravlin> Persica: But i didn't want to try repartitioning my Ubuntu disk while using it,
<persica> kravlin: odd that it's hdb1 then... where's your hda?  CDROM?
<Netham45|> it tasted good
<nconlon> eh?
<Orgullomoore> jrib:   Installed: 2.3.6-0ubuntu20.4
<persica> Hehe, that's not wise, but you can do it from the liveCD.
<Netham45|> full of protien
<persica> kravlin:
<kravlin> yes?
<nconlon> Netham45|you've confused me
<Student> *grrr
<tolle> Anyone here good at tc and iptables or some other stuff to limit network bandwidth? I want to either limit the speed for all but one port. or just limit the speed for a certain range.
<nickrud> wesolek, have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ? (that will reset to the free ati)
<Netham45|> nconlon: yay
<jrib> Orgullomoore: hmm, downgrades usually don't work out so well.  If I were you, I would try to upgrade to edgy and then to feisty
<Netham45|> !ohmy | netham45|
<jrib> Orgullomoore: but yes, that isn't feisty's version
<kravlin> Persica: its currently configured as a slave drive. I could set it as a master.
<MarcN> johso: I have a feisty-server running in a xen dom taking up less than 400M
<wesolek> nickrud, I can't remember if I did, I can try it :), thanks
<Cras1> anyone know why i would get an I/O read error when trying to copy an avi from a cd to my desktop?
<persica> kravlin: So what error did you get?  No OS present, or a windows error?
<marltu> hello. What default founts i should install and how to make websites look nice
<MarcN> johso: 1.5G for / should be plenty
<nconlon> Cras1 is the disk scratched? that will sometimes do it
<kravlin> It booted fine. The option just didn't exist
<Netham45|> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<marltu> i mean there are web fonts missing in ubuntu
<Orgullomoore> jrib: ok, but that won't fix my font problem, will it?
<Cras1> no
<kravlin> which is wierd because i left vi with a :wq
<Cras1> i do it in windows fine
<mdr> MarcN thanks, I can handle that.  I have the stuff listed for the old CRT monitor already.  One listing is Option "DPMS",  do I need to change this?
<nickrud> marltu, apt-get install msttcorefonts , that gets arial, verdana, etc
<wesolek> oh I was doing that every time my trial failed... and ati will not work, the only driver that works is vesa, nickrud
<jrib> Orgullomoore: well once xfonts-scalable installs, it should go away
<marltu> nickrud, ty
<Nubbie> marltu: install the windows fonts package.
<persica> kravlin: Oh, hrm... and you have title, root, makeactive, and chainloader lines?
<marltu> Nubbie, how do i find its name?
<Orgullomoore> jrib: ok, so how do you recommend I do this (I'm assuming not the way I did it last time)
<kravlin> yeah
<nconlon> Cras1 ah ok im an A+ tech just going for the obius
<ottomatic> MarcN: Thanks. It worked.
<wesolek> nickrud, can I turn it off somehow without going through all these steps again?
<Student> :(
<Nubbie> marltu: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<Netham45|> !mesa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mesa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> wesolek, that is very wierd, that ati doesn't work. Could you post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf (after the dpkg-reconfigure run) and the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log after a failed X startup?
<nconlon> keep in mind i cant spell
<mruedy> Server question: after 1st install of server 7.04 I see gnome is not installed.  Is it possible to install gnome?
<Student> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<jrib> !upgrade > Orgullomoore (see the private message from ubotu)
<wesolek> post it where, nickrud?
<kravlin> Persica: yes. But there was a double pound sign right before It started. i know one comments the line does two do something of the same sort for several?
<dreemr> hi
<jrib> Orgullomoore: if that starts complaining, ping me and we'll work through the dist-upgrade using apt-get
<nickrud> wesolek, you'll need to make a copy of the Xorg file before you restart X, it'll get written over. paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Student> !/bin/sh:
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin/sh: - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Netham45|> everyone press alt+print screen+b or I will kill the bunny!
<Orgullomoore> ok, jrib, thanks
<persica> kravlin: nah, one # just makes the rest of the line a comment, nothing afterwards.
<nconlon> Netham45| kill the bunny
<Nubbie> kravlin: comments should be made with #
<persica> kravlin: what's the line before it?  a root or boot line?
<Netham45> ok
* Netham45 shoots the bunny
<johso> MarcN: yeah, it really should. but as I said, it really does seem like some invisible force is taking up the space :/
* Netham45 watches the bunnies head fly
<dreemr> ok I put this partition  with umask=000 in fstab and now tells me no user permission in the directory Multimedia
<marltu> Nubbie, ty, works fine
<jrib> Netham45: #ubuntu-offtopic, remember?
<spheard> how do I know if Im running 64 bit ubuntu? is is the SMP in uname?
* nconlon catches the bunnies head
<Student> I have a real challenge here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=478715
<Nubbie> marltu: enjoy ;)
<mruedy> Server question: after 1st install of server 7.04 I see gnome is not installed.  Is it possible to install gnome?
<nconlon> thanks
<nickrud> mruedy, install ubuntu-desktop
<Warbo> spheard: SMP means you can use more than one processor at once
<Nubbie> mruedy: what he said
<wesolek> so you want me to choose the ati drivers now, let it fail and copy those files for you, right?
<dreemr> I put a Multimedia directory in /media/Multimedia and mounted a partition there because I want my music there
<kravlin> Persica: the line before the section i added is a kernel line. Its for the Memtest option
<MarcN> johso:  check for .Trash-* directories if you used nautilus to remove files.
<wesolek> nickrud
<nconlon> mruedy apt-get install ubuntu-desktop i think dose it
<Netham45> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<mdr> MarcN also on Section "Screen"  I don't think all modes are listed.  1152x864 is avail on windows but not here at any depth.
<johso> MarcN: I only have the command line :)
* nconlon note to self: read others answers be fore ansiring
<Warbo> spheard: I'm not sure how to tell if you are running 64bit in Feisty (since the kernel is now "generic")
<MarcN> mdr: xorg.conf is always a PITA.  I try to stay away from it.
<mruedy> nickrud: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop says 'Can't find package'
<nconlon> aswerign
<nconlon> answering tucking fypos
<Nubbie> mdr: xorg is always easy to fix though :)
<persica> kravlin: I think all lines have to have a root or boot option before the next title line.  I'll have to check to be sure of it.
<Netham45> mruedy: try an apt-get updae
<Netham45> update*
<spheard> #generic
<Cras1> Error "I/O error" while copying "/media/cdro...ip.divx.avi".
<nickrud> mruedy, what Netham45 said
<wesolek> ok I'll try to come back here soon :) nickrud, student thanks
<Cras1> anyone know why i can't copy the avi from disk to desktop?
<Student> wesolek, Later.
<nickrud> wesolek, I'll be around for a while
<wesolek> :)
<dreemr> what permission shoudl I give a directory in /media in order to be use as USEr
<dreemr> please
<dreemr> someone
<nconlon> Cras1 try coping to the home folder
<iqos> Can someone version me and tell me the response?
<kravlin> Persica: the line before it is this.   Kernel          /boot/memtest86+.bin
<iqos> If you will
<Warbo> dreemr: What filesystem is it?
<dreemr> Warbo: XFS
<mdr> hehe
<dreemr> I have it in fstab with umask=000
<MED> hello
<dreemr> Warbo: someone told me to use that
<Warbo> dreemr: Hmm... Then it should retain permissions for the files
<iqos> nconlon, what did it say?
<dreemr> Warbo: but now it tells me I do'nt have permission to use that directory
<nconlon> iqos im not geting anything back
<Warbo> dreemr: Check what user "owns" that directory
<MED> i had this error while compliling: (error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory)
<iqos> k
<iqos> Thanks for your helpy
<dreemr> Warbo: how do  I do that
<nconlon> np
<lunitus> greetings all, I can output my desktop with my ati card and it works great except when I play a video out to the tv, vlc shows up and the sound works but where the video should be displaying it's only a blueish box.
<Orgullomoore> jrib: hmm...I can't use the update-manager because it's one of the programs that has squares instead of letters
<Warbo> dreemr: right click the folder and go on properties, and then the permission tab
<persica> kravlin: I'm going to look up some man-pages quick.
<Warbo> dreemr: you are in a GUI?
<jrib> Orgullomoore: heh, ok lets get xfonts-scalable installed then, join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<kravlin> Persica: Take your time.
<dreemr> Warbo: lol both ROOOT
<Cras1> Error "I/O error" while copying "/media/cdrom0". Anyone know why i get this error?
<dreemr> User and Group are set as root
<Netham45> can you switch from a 32-bit kernel to a 64-bit kernel w/o reinstalling the os?
<kravlin> woot! Go chmod!
<bigputo> What can I use to burn audio CDs from .mp3 files ?
<Warbo> dreemr: OK, you can change it to your user by running "sudo chown -R <your username> /media/<whatever the directory is>"
<dreemr> Warbo: that's it?
<bigputo> I'm using k3b but everytime I drag an mp3 into the burn queue it keeps saying "Unable to handle the following files due to an unsupported format" but they all play fine and are regular mp3's.. anyone ??
<MED> i had this error while compliling: (error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory), anything to fix this?
<Warbo> dreemr: That should go through the directory and the directories in it, etc. etc. changing the owner to you
<persica> kravlin: Have you tried running 'sudo update-grub'?
<Cal__> hi there, someone can give a little help in ubuntu?
<mruedy> Netham45: apt-get update ubuntu-desktop says 0 upgraded 0 ...
<kravlin> bigputo: You don't have the codecs installed probably.
<kravlin> not recently.
<mruedy> Netham45: apt-get update ubuntu-desktop says 0 upgraded 0 ...
<Warbo> Cal__: Go ahead, ask :)
<nickrud> bigputo, serpentine works nicely, but k3b is better if you are willing to get a lot of extra libs
<Netham45> mruedy: not sure.
<bigputo> kravlin: well that's strange because everything plays perfectly in every app (vlc, amarok, xine, etc.)
<mruedy> nickrud: apt-get update ubuntu-desktop says 0 upgraded 0 ...
<bigputo> what would I need to do ?
<Student> *Grabs bunny - Someone help me, or I'll have to make a sandwich.
<kravlin> Because Ubuntu is free we don't have the access to copywritten codecs upon startup.
<dreemr> Warbo: thanks that worked
<bigputo> nickrud: ahh thanks, i'm using Serpentine right now.. not as good interface but it's working
* Netham45 takes his bunny back from Student
<Warbo> dreemr: No problem :)
<nickrud> bigputo, try installing libk3b2-mp3 for k3b
<Student> Netham45, Noooooooo
<nconlon> student whats the problem
* Netham45 bights off the bunnies head.
<Student> nconlon, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=478715
<Warbo> Netham45: *bites
<kravlin> persica: Im gonna try again.
* Netham45 bites Warbo's head off too
<bigputo> nickrud: perfect, k3b works now!
<bigputo> thanks :)
<nickrud> mruedy, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop  <-- try that
<persica> kravlin: k.
<mruedy> nickrud: I am already in a sudo bash shell
<Netham45> can you switch from a 32-bit kernel to a 64-bit kernel w/o reinstalling the os?
<persica> kravlin: you can also enter the grub command-line interface to test.
<zxguitar> hello there
<Warbo> Netham45: Nope
<Netham45> ok
<nickrud> mruedy, cool, that tells me I get to leave out some intermediate instructions ;)
<Warbo> Netham45: Not in any kind of quick, sane way that anybody has bothered working out
<zxguitar> i have feisty, i cant watch trailers
<zxguitar> i have the quicktime plugin installed
<Netham45> Warbo: lol
<zxguitar> who can help
<Nu11u5> greetings all
<mruedy> nickrud: what find contains the apt-get sites
<lunitus> greetings all, I can output my desktop with my ati card and it works great except when I play a video out to the tv, vlc shows up and the sound works but where the video should be displaying it's only a blueish box.
<nickrud> mruedy, that's the next step: /etc/apt/sources.list defines where apt looks for packages. if you can post that on a pastebin ...
<mok0> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<marltu> is there any winamp-like mp3 player?
<nickrud> marltu, beep-media-player or xmms
<Warbo> marltu: Check out XMMS, BMP )bep media player) and maybe BMPx
<wesolek> hello guys :)
<benji> does anyone know about dvd-ripping in linux? I have a simple question...
<marltu> BMP is discontinued, now enjoy BMPx
<nickrud> wesolek, how'd it go?
<wesolek> nickrud, I am on that website you told me to paste these files, and not sure what syntax to use
<wesolek> it didn't work at all
<wesolek> had to go back to vesa :( nickrud
<nickrud> just copy and paste into the textarea
<nconlon> Student ok i'm confuisd sorry
<nickrud> wesolek, did you make a clean copy of the Xorg.0.log file?
<qnyc> lunitus, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/55646
<Student> nconlon, It's ok, I'll keep looking.
<MED> i had this error while compliling: (error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory), anything to fix this?
<wesolek> nickrud... not sure what you mean by clean copy
<AaronCampbell> When I first installed Kubuntu Feisty, I had problems with my wireless network working, but my wired gigabit didn't.  I'm having the same problem again after a power outage 2 days ago...and I can't seem to figure out how I fixed it originally (with help from here)
<qnyc> lunitus, your problem has to do with video overlay
<lunitus> qnyc I thought so but how do I change it?
<nickrud> wesolek, before you restarted in vesa mode
<AaronCampbell> I'm wondering if a recent update of some sort could have caused it, and it took effect after the restart?
<lunitus> in the windows driver you can just toggle it
<wesolek> nickrud, what I did was when it failed to load the xserver, I just copied the files you asked me to to a different location :)
<lunitus> there isn't that option in the linux driver
<nickrud> wesolek, :)
<wesolek> nickrud, oh yeah :) I did that
<persica> kravlin: The best way to test Grub options is to use the command-line interface in grub.  Usually you get to it by pressing 'c' from the menu.
<qnyc> lunitus, that bug report offers a workaround for an external monitor on a laptop, not sure about tv out though
<wesolek> nickrud.... I'm not that dumb lol
<null___> The latest version of OpenOffice.Org in the Feisty repos is 2.2.0-1, which is broken due to a startup bug.  Can someone help me find the sources to add that will offer me a newer version?  I don't want to download the entire 200MB release from the official site.
<lunitus> ok I shall check it out
<mruedy> nickrud: sending sources.list - waiting reply
<Bdonohue> Does anyone have any experience with getting Ubuntu to boot as a liveCD off of a flash drive?
<nconlon> brb
<Nu11u5> Anyone able to help me figure out why I have no opengl support?  I am running Feisty with the supplied nvidia-glx packages for my gforce4-mx integrated 'card'.  When ever I try to run an application that uses opengl (various games, mplayer using gl2 output, or things under Wine or Cedega) all I get is a black screen, but the program continues running otherwise normally.  Any ideas where to start?
<persica> kravlin: from there you just enter everything after a title line to boot something.
<persica> kravlin: Did you get your option for windows at all?
<nickrud> wesolek, wasn't sure if you were using the terminal or not.
<kravlin> persica: ok. Ill use that this time. At least we got somewhere with this one. This time it started up and showed the screen for a second before going to default.
<skarface> Nu11u5: are you running beryl?
<nickrud> wesolek, but, on reflection, that was a dumb thought on my part
<persica> kravlin: which screen?
<Nu11u5> no
<wesolek> do you want me to paste one after another, nickrud?
<nickrud> wesolek, yeah, separately
<persica> kravlin: the grub screen or the windows screen?
<omarion> i had this error while compliling: (error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory), anything to fix this?
<kravlin> the Grub: choices screen
<wesolek> lol nickrud, I am actually that dumb lol
<Student> The only people who could probably help me out would be something along the lines of uber ubuntu gurus - at this point.
<Nu11u5> I also have "Desktop Effect" disabled as they caused teh desktop to be rendered oddly while using TwinView for dual monitor support
<nconlon> anyone on the new mexico LoCo?
<docta_v> how can i add a secondary IP without adding a virtual interface
<persica> kravlin: so it's timing out on the grub screen too quickly?  You can adjust the time-out in your menu.lst
<incorperated> can someone help me install the true reality emulator
<incorperated> ?
<docta_v> like i have a bunch of IPs listed in ip addr show for eth4
<docta_v> but none of them have eth4:1, eth4:2, etc.
<wesolek> nickrud, in the same window? just separate them somehow?
<persica> kravlin: it's the 'timeout' line.
<mruedy> nickrud: sending sources.list - timed out
<docta_v> if i run ifconfig eth4 add ....
<kravlin> persica: no. I have a 10 second timer on that. It literally flashed onto the screen for a second.
<docta_v> it will create a new virtual interface with the IP, eth4:0
<lmosher> I'm using gparted on the Ubuntu liveDVD and I can't move my partition. I just deleted the first partition, and I want to -move- the second partition towards the front so I can make it bigger. It seems the option for "free space preceeding" is greyed out
<hhalvors> just starting with Ubuntu, and I messed something up ... tried to add checkgmail to startup programs, and now gnome does not start properly for this user (no icons, just a blank wallpaper).  Can someone help?
<kravlin> Persica: Then it immediately went to my default option.
<Nu11u5> skarface: but to be clear, I did try disabling TwinView to see if it was responsible for my opengl problems, not the case
<nickrud> mruedy, try again, I just got a page
<persica> kravlin: hrm... that sounds odd.
<Warbo> hhalvors: How did you add it?
<kravlin> yeah...
<omarion> i had this error while compliling: (error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory), anything to fix this?
<nickrud> persica, kravlin those are 10'ths of a second ;)
<mruedy> nickrud: awaiting reply....
<hhalvors> Warbo: system -> preferences -> sessions
<persica> nickrud: 10ths?  Mine waits for 10 seconds and it's set to 10...
<Warbo> hhalvors: Oh OK, then I don't know the problem then, sorry
<kravlin> nickrud: funny.
<nickrud> maybe I've got lilo mixed up in it then
<AaronCampbell> I do see in my system log "eth0: no IPv6 routers present" ...might I need to change something wrt that?
<hhalvors> Warbo: is there a way to manually remove checkgmail from the start programs, so that user can log in again.
<persica> nickrud: must be. :)
<Student> Is there anything else aside from incorrect menu.lst entries that could prevent proper filesys mounting?
<lmosher> hhalvors: You don't get a gnome panel at all, so you can't go to sessions again?
<nickrud> omarion, what are you compiling? (I'm stretching here)
<Warbo> hhalvors: I used to do it with a "session" file in te .gnome2 folder in my home, but that doesn't seem to exist in the latest versions :(
<hhalvors> lmosher: yes (but I have another working account from which I can edit that user's files)
<wesolek> nickrud... I just noticed that the error was the framebuffer
<Warbo> hhalvors: Have you tried on the login screen choosing Options>Session and choosing Failsafe GNOME
<persica> kravlin: if we're not even getting the menu... hrm.
<omarion> nickrud: compiling a modem driver
<nconlon> hhalvors Warbo what about tty2 or something open the file with nano and remove the line
<hhalvors> Warbo: thanks ... I'm going to try that now
<lmosher> I'm using gparted on the Ubuntu liveDVD and I can't move my partition. I just deleted the first partition, and I want to -move- the second partition towards the front so I can make it bigger. It seems the option for "free space preceeding" is greyed out
<Warbo> nconlon: GNOME seems to have changed and doesn't use a text file anymore, at least last time I checked
<Nu11u5> skarface (or anyone else): at first I though it might be that Ubuntu was using the nvidia-glx package rather than the nvidia-legacy-glx, but from what I can tell, its using the correct driver version (legacy) anyway...
<rubydo> Hi, I'm trying to install libpcap. I should have a /usr/lib/libpcap.so.o.7 pointed to by a symbolic link  /usr/lib/libpcap.so - after apt-getting the normal and dev versions I have the symbolic link pointing to the right file but the file is not there. Any pointers?
<nconlon> Warbo ah ok
<alliecat> I need some help configuring Samba to get files and use a printer connected to a Windows XP PC in Feisty
<LordLimecat> im having partition nightmares here :( i was unable (dont know why) to  create a ext3 partition on a secondary harddrive...so i tried Fat32, and now i am unable to write to the partition...ive chowned the directory its being mounted to, but i still cannot access it
<wesolek> nickrud: but when I did change the option for the framebuffer, the error message was: no screens found... however this error message is not in this log file... should I mention that at the bottom of this paste thing?
<omarion> hello, i had this error while compliling: (error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory), anything to fix this?
<persica> kravlin: I might suggest reinstalling Ubuntu to try to get it to auto-create a sane grub.  I'm trying to find a command which will do that for you without the installer...
<nconlon> Warbo been stuck working with FC2 at school trying to teach linux+ with it...
<alliecat> Is there a Samba channel on this network or can someone here help me? :o
<hhalvors> Warbo: uh oh, even "Failsafe gnome" is not working.  Are there some session/preference files I can clear out?
<kravlin> persica: The value we put in is gone.
<Scunizi> !partition | LordLimecat
<ubotu> LordLimecat: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<alliecat> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<nconlon> alliecat what are you trying to do with samba
<Warbo> hhalvors: Well all I can think of is removing the whole .gnome2 folder from you home, but that will have preferences for other GNOME stuff too
<kravlin> persica: Oh and i now have two lists. I have grub.lst and grub.lst~
<alliecat> simply use a printer on a windows PC
<Warbo> hhalvors: (and I'm not certain that would work either)
<nickrud> omarion, you probably want the kernel-headers that match your kernel:  kernel-headers-`uname -r`
<alliecat> and also get shared files from it
<linos> what is the command to mount a pci usb device..  thanks in advance  ubuntu edgy 6.10
<persica> kravlin: grub.lst~ is an automatic backup file.
<nickrud> wesolek, sure
<Student> GRUB just mounts the chosen partition, not the filesystem itself, right? I mean is the filesystem mounted by some program on the partition, or is GRUB in charge of that too?
<persica> kravlin: grub will igore it.
<hhalvors> Warbo: OK, trying now to remove all of .gnome2 (no preferences have been set yet)
<LordLimecat> Scunizi: i used gparted to make the partition...trying to make the ext3, it just stopped at "making partition".....
<omarion> nickrud: thanks
<LordLimecat> i mounted the partition with sudo mount
<lunitus> qnyc I tried that workaround for the secondary display but I get an error when running the command after installing xvattr
<Warbo> hhalvors: Og course, you could uninstall checkgmail, log in, turn it off then reinstall it
<Warbo> *of
<nconlon> alliecat go to system>administration>printing
<spheard> anyone know a good network animation applet?
<spheard> in kde?
<persica> Student: Opens it RO and then runs the kernel, which is responsible for getting the mounts set up correctly, I believe.
<wesolek> ok done it, nickrud
<nickrud> wesolek, so, gimme a link :)
<LordLimecat> Scunizi: according to mount, the partition IS mounted RW to a folder owned by me
<kravlin> ah.
<wesolek> huh?
<wesolek> I just closed that widnow, nickrud
<wesolek> nickrud, you see I am that dumb lol
<kravlin> persica: lemme try one thing then. I may have been updating the wrong list.
<Student> persica, What exactly is this R0 and are you saying that R0 is responsible for mounting the actual filesystem?
<nconlon> alliecat then new printer network printer in the drop down go to Windows Printer (SMB) from there fill in the info for the computer and the printer
<punsad> my debian server kept crashing.  had some kernel panics.  error message said something about virtual page fault.  so I threw in ubuntu disk to do memtest.  It's been running all day.  How do I know if my memory is good?
<nickrud> wesolek, rlfol (been there, done that)
<wesolek> nickrud, can I somehow retrieve it?
<punsad> I thought it would be done by now
<nickrud> wesolek, I was just looking, and I don't see a history yet
<wesolek> nick, here you are http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26514/
<qnyc> lunitus, this looks promising http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-78541.html
<SAM_theman> Guys I am going to change gnome !!!
<hhalvors> ... arghh, even removing the .gnome2 folder does not allow gnome to startup.
<SAM_theman> Remember this
<nconlon> alliecat and your username and password on that vomputer
<incorperated>  so can someone help me with the emulator
<wesolek> nickrud, I redeemed myself (look above)
<incorperated> the TrueReality
<lunitus> qnyc thanks I'll check it out
<incorperated> id really appreciate the help
<persica> Student: RO = Read Only.  Grub reads the file system just to get the kernel and run it (the stage files and the vmlinuz files in /boot)
<SAM_theman> senix my new opensource linux
<nconlon> computer^
<persica> punsad: memtest runs till you stop it. :)
<nickrud> wesolek, I just found it also
<wesolek> lol
<kravlin> persica: Could i get that web page you sent me at the very beginning of this again?
<monster> My mouse is intermittently interpreting my single clicks as double clicks.
<Student> persica, Ahh, but it's the kernel that actually mounts the filesystem - right?
<SAM_theman> not..
<monster> anyone have an idea?
<lunitus> qnyc that's exactly my problem
<persica> punsad: I made that mistake the first time I ran it.
<persica> Student: right.
<punsad> persica: what am I looking for in terms of pass/fail results?
<Nu11u5> /leave
<persica> kravlin: that wasn't actually me, but I'll find you something similar.
<qnyc> lunitus, I have that card but I haven't done tv-out yet
<persica> punsad: it should have some statistics, as long as it has everything passing then you're good.  I haven't run it for a while though.
<Student> persica, Do you know specific files that control this kernel filesystem mounting - is there any way they could get corrupted and leat to an error?
<punsad> persica:okeydokey ... thanks
<hoelk> hmm
<lunitus> qnyc, I use it to output all video to my lcd tv, it's really the only thing keeping me from using ubuntu full time, it probably wouldn't be a problem if I had an nvidia card right?
<hoelk> how to shutdown linux in x minutes?
<alliecat> not so much on that, nconlon
<jrib> hoelk: shutdown accepts TIME as an argument
<alliecat> i can't find the printer on the network
<hhalvors> hoelk: shutdown -h ...
<hoelk> ah great
<nj786> does anybody know if u can burn (copy) a dvd using a dvd+r disc?
<hoelk> thanks :)
<alliecat> though i can see all the computers on the network now, that's an improvement over before
<punsad> nj786: yes
<lmosher> nj786: A video DVD, or another dvd+r you burned?
<jrib> hoelk: man shutdown  explains a nice way of doing it:  shutdown now+5   for 5 minutes
<hoelk> shutokay thanks
<nj786> lmosher, i want to copy a dvd using dvd+r
<persica> Student: The kernel refers to /etc/fstab for what partitions to mount where.
<nj786> punsad, ?
<nj786> lmosher,  a dvd thati bought form the store
<nj786> from*
<digitalfox> howdy
<qnyc> lunitus, I think nvidia only supports overlay on one screen at a time also, not sure
<Dert1cK> hi all
<digitalfox> I have a question about the network install technique outlined https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromAnotherDistro here
<nickrud> wesolek, well, we've reached the limit of my knowledge, and that error message pulls up exaclty one google page :) but if someone smarter comes along that info should tell them just what they need :)
<wesolek> nickrud, will you help go through one my trial before I go to sleep? it's on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Student> persica, I guess that's not it then - just if you were wondering, I'm trying to solve this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=478715
<lmosher> nj786: You can, it depends what the DVD is. If it's video, or a recent game... it might be bigger than 4GB, which means it might not fit on your DVD+R unless it's dual layer
<digitalfox> namely: why am I getting ".: 349: feisty: not found" when I attempt to adapt it to feisty?
<linos> can someone help me mount my usb device
<wesolek> nickrud, thanks a lot anyway
<persica> Kravlin: look at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty and go to the part about adding windows to the boot loader.
<wesolek> nickrud, I really appreciate your time and effort :)
<retour> Hi all! Why Ubuntu setup to use my routers IP as DNS server doesnt work?
<lmosher> nj786: If it's a video, there are some utilities to rip the video and then encode it in a poorer quality so it will fit on a burnable single-layer DVD. If it's a game, there's not much you can do but put it on two disks
<jima21742> Can someone tell me how to change the permissions on a hard drive? It's currently set @ read only (formally a win2003 file server) Please?
<nickrud> wesolek, you're right, framebuffer it is, and I'm decent at checking configs, That's about it
<roadkill> is there a moto tools for ununtu?
<lmosher> jima21742: Is it an NTFS partition?
<Dert1cK> Here there are girls?
<nj786> lmosher, i have a dvd+r(16x)disc and i am trying to make a copy of a dvd
<bryan> just loaded is there something compatible to MSN Messenger
<jima21742> Yes, lmosher
<Dert1cK> Here there are girls?
<persica> Student: sounds like you're missing your root partition.  That's the part where the kernel goes looking for the partition, but it can't find it.
<roadkill> is there a moto tools for ununtu?
<lmosher> jima21742: Go to www.ubuntuguide.org, look for the question about mounting NTFS partitions (it's a FAQ guide) and it'll tell you. I just did it today but I forgot the directions. You need to isntall something, but it's pretty easy :)
<wesolek> nickrud, there is a step in the link that I don't understand very well, will you help me get it right?
<persica> Studnet: is Senesence you?
<mel> wacom cursor behave like stylet !! ?
<jima21742> awesome....thanks
<Dert1cK> Girls respond please write to me!
<nickrud> wesolek, sure. Which one? Maybe I'll learn something new again
<Student> persica, But I could mount my ubuntu partition from the live cd, and access all my files - doesn't that mean that root is there?
<lmosher> nj786: yes I undertand. Your dvd+r 16x disk is probably -not- big enough to hold the information on the DVD you bought.
<wesolek> nickrud, here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<LorenCA> why cant i get to #php
<wesolek> we can start with feisty
<persica> Student: that sounds like the file system is there, but for some reason the kernel isn't finding it.  I assume you didn't do anything weird to change the order of your drives.  (For IDE drives that would mean changing the cable or master-slave designation).
<nj786> lmosher, ok how do  i rip the dvd onto my computer?
<wesolek> nickrud, we can start with feisty (a bit down) but it didn't work yesterday
<silvertip257> I'm not having luck compiling openssh while chrooting into my busybox environment it will be a part of
<nj786> lmosher, i tried dvd:rip but i dono whats wrong
<lmosher> nj786: It's a movie, right?
<nj786> yes
<nickrud> wesolek, you have other issues. Before you can get to that, you really need to get the free ati working.
<Student> persica, I did nothing with either the hardware or software, my fstam and menu.lst all seem to be pointing in the right places....any suggestions?
<roadkill> is there a moto tools for ununtu?
<wesolek> nickrud, do you really think that I am stuck?
<Bdonohue> Anyone have any clue about flash drives and Ubuntu?
<nj786> lmosher, yes it is amovie
<roadkill> is there a moto tools for ununtu?
<roadkill> is there a moto tools for ubuntu?
<lmosher> nj786: Hrm. dvd::rip is what I would have suggested. I've only used it once though, I'm not very experienced :(
<nickrud> wesolek, It's probably something very simple. I just don't know what it is.
<iratsu> i installed kubuntu-desktop and my splash screen change to kubuntu and i think a few defaults changed to KDE. How can I change these back?
<mel> ubuntu in kabylian why not kabyle like zinedine ZIDANE
<Zenerek> Need some help here, so i've been asking here and at the ubuntu forums for help about a hardware raid setup the won't work, so i finally gave up and installed ubuntu on a single 80gb hd, before on my other and first ubuntu box i was not able to get widesreen resolution(card too weak), but now i got a 5200 geforce that i know can run 1280X720 but won't in ubuntu, i installed in text mode and was not able to choose 1280X720, i edited the xorg
<wesolek> nickrud, the thing is, I can't see that driver in the restricted drivers manager
<nj786> lmosher, oh rats! well do you know anybody here that is familiar with dvd:rip
<wesolek> nickrud, do you think this may be a problem?
<nj786> lmosher, i am just trying to rip a movie thats all
<lmosher> nj786: sorry nope I don't visit here enough :( Is dvdrip giving you an error?
<wesolek> nickrud, I really don't know what driver the system was using before I started installing ati and fglrx etc... I may as well messed something up badly myself
<persica> Student: very weird.  It looks like everything should be pointing to the right place and the file system valid.
<Student> persica, Yea, it's driving me crazy - I just can't figure out what happened.
<shwag> does ubuntu have that screensaver that looks like all the different OS's crash creens...blue screen, sad mac.
<nickrud> wesolek, possible, but the xorg.conf you posted is fine. Did you do something that referenced 'framebuffer'?
<lmosher> nj786: Try this software here: http://www.ehow.com/how_2046915_rip-dvds-linux-acidrip.html
<nj786> lmosher, no i just do not know how to rip a movie
<Zenerek> does anyone here run a widescreen resoultion?
<persica> Student: I'm sure it's something innoculous that you just wouldn't think of.
<wesolek> not that I remember of, nickrud, but I can turn it back one... it's one of the steps when I reconfigure the xorg
<persica> Student: You mounted it from a liveCD, so you at least have your data, right?
<persica> Student: and the file-system seems to be intact, right?
<nj786> lmosher, where can i find acid dvd rip?
<Student> Student, Right on all counts, but still I get that error.
<nickrud> wesolek, no, the dpkg-reconfigure -phigh cleared out any thing you did on the configuration screens.
<wesolek> nickrud, it's on now, I had to turn it on when switched back to vesa... only whey you told me to type that command in the terminal (at the beginning) it didn't ask me that question... it was very simple, just one driver and that's it
<retour> Is it OK do define my Linksys router with masquerading ON as a gateway AND DNS?
<kravlin> persica: Still getting that wierd error.... I did drop the default option because i don't want it booting into windows.
<nickrud> wesolek, a question I probably should have asked a while back: what card?
<Student> persica, The only other thing I could think of is if there is some other file that has something to do with mounting - and maybe got corrupted somehow.
<lunitus> ok, I got my video to output to my tv, but the video is only displaying in an area that is half the size it should be, any thoughts?
<wesolek> nickrud, yes, it does it every time I reconfigure that xorg file, as for some reason the default for the framebuffer is NO
<nickrud> wesolek, that's good
<Zenerek> nickrud: would running that xorg command allow me to get the 1280x720 resolution?
<fivetwentysix> Is there any texas hold em calculators written for linux?>
<wesolek> lol nickrud, it's a ATI Radeon IGP320M on ALI1525 graphics controller
<persica> Student: "mount: mounting /dev/hda3 on /root failed: no such device" seems to imply it's working but can't find the device. I wonder if maybe the /dev system is damaged.  I don't know much about that.  what about a reinstall without reformatting?
<wesolek> on suse was working great out of box :), nickrud
<persica> kravlin: hrm.  error?  I thought it was just booting into the default OS (Ubuntu)?
<nickrud> Zenerek, possibly, depends on how recent your driver / monitor are
<Frogzoo> fivetwentysix: apt-cache-search poker
<nickrud> wesolek, a sec
<wesolek> nickrud ok
<Student> persica, Umm - what exactly will that entail, I mean will I lose all the configuration I have made so far?
<mozphat> ATI sucks...  Are all NVIDIA chipset based good or its better to get an NVIDIA card?
<lo4fer> is there an operand for the rm command that will delete all files in a directory? -r seems to be the closest but i want to preserve the directory, just empty the files.
<kravlin> persica: yeah but it doesn't let me access the menu at all.
<fivetwentysix> Frogzoo: nothing.
<jabickett52> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fivetwentysix> They're all development libraries
<qnyc> lo4fer, rm -rf
<Zenerek> nickrud it's not really a normal monitor, it's a 40 inch lcd tv with a vga input and i have not downloaded the glx drivers(it a gefore 5200)
<qnyc> lo4fer, that will delete the directory though
<tck> In people's opinions, what the best backup program for Feisty?
<persica> Student:  Most of your configuration should be stored in your home directory.  If you don't overwrite that (or back it up and restore it) then you'll likely have your config.  You can also do 'dpkg -l | awk '{print $2}' to get a list of your installed packages.  You can then reinstall and restore your home to basically have the same config.
<persica> Student: stuff like printers and X you'd have to reconfigure though.
<nickrud> Zenerek, if you can identify it's horizontal refresh and vertical sync, you can add them to the xorg.conf stanza for it and then add the resolution. a link follows
<lo4fer> i see. yeah i would like to just delete the files in a directory and leave the directory alone. if i have to rm -r and then mkdir over again then that's life i guess.
<texas-west-bot> heh wow i can join with my bot
<nickrud> !fixres | Zenerek
<ubotu> Zenerek: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<persica> kravlin: try moving your menu.lst to a back up and running 'sudo update-grub' that should get you a sane grub file that lets you into the menu.
<Ravenndude`> Is there a way to may the gnome-volume that my media keys chance, to change a different channel of my sound?
<leonel> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<persica> kravlin: comment out the 'hiddenmenu' option if it's in there.
<Zenerek> nickrud alright thanks, i'll see if i can fix it later
<Student> persica, Ohh, is there any way to just swap out the dev system - like mount my main partition and then replace dev with the dev from the live cd?? Sound sketchy I know - but could it be done?
<xxddss> test
<texas-west-bot> to lazy to launch another mirc...
<persica> Student: dev is generated at boot and is not actually a real file system.  It's generated by rules in /etc/udev.
<qnyc> lo4fer, you could do cd into the directory then do  rm -rf ./*
<lo4fer> that looks good to me. thanks qnyc.
<wesolek> nickrud, do I have time to brush my teeth?
<compuniversal> Hello Guys and ladys
<Student> persica, Any way this could be fixed without re-installation - I mean if not I might as well just get a brand new Feisty cd.
<kravlin> persica : how do i access grub without rebooting?
<wesolek> hello compuniversal
<nickrud> wesolek, absolutely. In fact, I need to go eat dinner
<lo4fer> ./ means current dir, * means everything, generally speaking in cli yeah?
<compuniversal> can you let me know some channel in spanish
<wesolek> will you be back soon, nickrud?
<texas-west-bot> but i seem to be unable to launch my desktop-effects and when i use gldesktop nothing happens eather any suggestions?
<lunitus> what program should I use to open rar files?
<wesolek> I want to get that restricted drivers srted out
<persica> kravlin: you can access it's command line by just running 'grub'.  I'm not sure what you are trying to do?
<inthepit> anyone know if there is a way to enable remote desktop on another ubuntu machine via ssh?
<hagabaka> lo4fer: in bourne shells and other programs that support it
<inthepit> on my lan
<compuniversal> i undestand very good english
<nickrud> wesolek, I've found enough to know that it should work, and don't have a clue as to why not. Keep those two pastebins, handy, and keep asking. Someone smarter will come along
<persica> Student: I'm just sort of out of ideas for trouble-shooting over IRC.
<qnyc> !spanish | compuniversal
<ubotu> compuniversal: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<compuniversal> Perfect
<compuniversal> thank you so much
<Student> persica, Well thanks for trying at least. I appreciate the effort.
<kravlin> persica: To test if the problem persisted. You said there is a way to check it.
<wesolek> I think, nickrud, you are smart enough :)
<lo4fer> how about this then: rm -rf ../* so would that delete all files in the parent directory of the directory in which the command is given?
<compuniversal> ubotu
<leonel> is there a CD  version with  universe ?  I mean  if I need a Server in a Local LAN  with No internet access  how can I install universe Packages  ?
<IndyGunFreak> ubotu | compuniversal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compuniversal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<compuniversal> tk u
<nconlon> how can i get ubotu on my server?
<persica> kravlin: you can access the grub commandline from the grub menu during the boot process by pressing 'e'.
<Frogzoo> fivetwentysix: no - python-pypoker-eval ?
<wesolek> ok brb
<nconlon> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<retour> Is it OK do define my Linksys router with masquerading as a gateway AND DNS?
<fivetwentysix> Frogzoo Those are development files
<persica> kravlin: I'm suggesting now that we (re)move your old menu.lst and generate a new one so you should at least be able to get to the menu.
<kravlin> i backed it up.
<lunitus> when trying to open a rar archive with ark I get the following error: The utility unrar is not in your PATH.
<persica> retour: gateway and DNS are essentially separate functions.  It's fine to have a router do both, but if you don't have the DNS set up right you'll have issues.
<IndyGunFreak> !unrar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Frogzoo> fivetwentysix: well then maybe something under wine
<Luziphir> Hi, sound just stopped working on my ubuntu installation, anyone think they might be able to help?
<lunitus> all praise be to ubotu
<IndyGunFreak> ubotu is a genius
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a genius - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<persica> Luziphir: first check that all the cables are in there and the sound is on. Check your mixer panels.
<IndyGunFreak> lol, well maybe not.
<arnold-583> i am trying to connect ubuntu with a mac os x box via nfs on a local network, and i know the machines can see each other, and i have /etc/exports configured the way i want it (i think), but am having a permissions issue: when I attempt to mount a shared folder from the client I get "mount_nfs: can't access /dir: Permission denied"
<nconlon> !.rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<inthepit> anyone know if there is a way to enable remote desktop on another ubuntu machine via ssh that is on my lan?  it is not hooked up to a keyboard, mouse or monitor
<Luziphir> persica: Yeah, I made sure my speakers are working, when I adjust the volume using alsamixer, I get a small clicking sound
<Dave132> im getting a black screen on logut how can i fix this problem?
<persica> kravlin: try getting rid of the original and running 'sudo update-grub' to generate a new one.  It won't detect windows, but should get you something that lets you get to the menu.  From the menu you can test boot commands to get Windows to boot, then add the ones that work to your menu.lst.
<fivetwentysix> Can I use C libraries in C++?
<compuniversal> INTHEPIT / VNU
<compuniversal> INTHEPIT / VNC
<compuniversal> SORRY
<persica> luziphir: clicking when you adjust?  Could you explain more?
<fivetwentysix> otherwise I could consider writing a program myself.
<fivetwentysix> But I only know C++ :-(
<pike_> inthepit: i dont know about remote desktop but usually you install vncserver and ssh in and run it
<kravlin> ok.
<persica> luziphir: you've also tried a variety of applications, e.g. xmms, amorok, and aplay?
<inthepit> ok. will try that
<Luziphir> persica: adjusting the master or pcm volume causes a small clicking/popping sound to emit from the speakers
<pike_> inthepit: then vncviewer on the client box
<metbsd> i heard that ubuntu installation cd has a partition magic?
<persica> metbsd: it should have gparted, which does basically the same things.
<metbsd> can it make some partition from ntfs?
<persica> Luziphir: hrm... an odd one.  And you've tried rebooting (sounds like heresy, I know)?
<pike_> metbsd: yep, backup anything critical though, ya never know
<arnold-583> can anyone help me with a problem with nfs?
<persica> metbsd: it can't make NTFS partitions, but it can resize them and create new ones.
<kravlin> Persica: I'm gonna reboot in a bit. Ill tell you what happens then.
<persica> metbsd: i've successfully use it to resize windows partitions to make room for linux at least half-a-dozen times now.
<Luziphir> persica: yep, I've tried rebooting, I've tried a number of different applications as well, aplay, gxine, banshee and totem, to be exact
<lunitus> what's everyone using for mp3 playback?
<persica> kravlin: good luck.
<DeFirence> is it possible for a keys to be emulated and stuff to happen on a linux session while the session is locked?
<metbsd> is there chance of gparted fcked up my ntfs partition?
<persica> linitis: xmms currently, or an ipod. :)
<lunitus> haha, thanks
<persica> metbsd: there is a chance.  There's always a chance. :)
<metbsd> problem is i don't have much space on my laptop
<metbsd> but i want to install it if possible
<greg_g> what is the gnome dvd burning program, google is not helping
<nj786> how do i download acid rip?
<preaction> !burn | greg_g
<ubotu> greg_g: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<persica> metbsd: I'd back up anything important, just in case, but gparted will help you make space for ubuntu if you want to install it.  A few gigs is all you need
<metbsd> and i want to install kdm
<Luziphir> any other ideas?
<kravlin> nj786: use the Synaptic package manager
<DeFirence> ?
<metbsd> how many gigs
<lunitus> ubotu what's the new white stripes album like?
<persica> metbsd: go with kbuntu then.  It takes less than 5 to install the base OS.
<lunitus> pfft damn robots
<DeFirence> is it possible for a keys to be emulated and stuff to happen on a linux session while the session is locked?
<persica> luziphir, i'm trying to remember my old battles with alsa.  Do you have a non-mixing soundcard, e.g. audigy or AC97?
<Monkey_Man> Can someone suggest a good beryl installation tutorial?
<fz420> hi.how are you
<Small_Mac> help, kpdf doesn't have any printer in its list of print options, i only see print to fax, print to pdf, etc, i configured my printer and i can print from open office as default, thx
<soyporti> Monkey_Man: look for the beryl channel
<MattJ> Monkey_Man, join #ubuntu-effects
<persica> DeFirence, a locked session is very hard to hijack from a terminal, but it's doable, especially as root.  As long as you control root access and access as your user, you shouldn't have to worry about people hacking through the locked screen.
<IndyGunFreak> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<arnold-583> can someone help me with a permissions problem?
<soyporti> Monkey_Man: if you want i can help you
<DeFirence> persica, what im trying to do is: i have a script that emulates mouse and keyboard, and auto controls other programs, now i want to run this on a session on linux, but that isnt locally logged in
<DeFirence> if that makes any sense? :)
<persica> Isn't locally logged in?  If you want it to interact with windows you'll either have to have a real x session running or create a virtual one inside something like VNC.
<wesolek> ok back... nickrud are you here?
<goldbond> i am trying to kill a directory with this command: sudo rmdir --ignore-fail-on-non-empty django_src. but it will not die
<nj786> does anybody know what this means for acidrip  Place your DVD in the drive and then on the right-hand-side of the window where it says "Video Source" type the path to your DVD drive. Select "Load"
<holymoly> nj786, probably /media/cdrom or /media/dvd
<metbsd> will live kubuntu work just as well as installed version
<soyporti> i need drivers for an  Ati radeon 9250 video card any idea??
<DeFirence> <persica> Isn't locally logged in?  If you want it to interact with windows <-- i never said anything about windows? :P
<IndyGunFreak> metsdepends
<goldbond> the directory is symbolically linked if that is a helpful clue
<IndyGunFreak> metbsd: depends
<goldbond> how do i remove it?
<IndyGunFreak> !ati | soyporti
<ubotu> soyporti: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<persica> metbsd: it will be a lot slower loading anything from the disk, and you won't have anywhere to write files to.
<metbsd> is there livedvd?
<Luziphir> hmm, that's odd
<IndyGunFreak> metbsd: yes, its on Kubuntu.org
<persica> DeFirence, I figured since you were using the mouse you'd be interacting with something in X.  You could just have a script that runs in the background and sends mouse/keyboard events to the kernel.  What happens will then depend on what's running and what is watching those events.
<SirBob1701> anyone know how to change the directory where cedega installs game resources?
<IndyGunFreak> metbsd: i'd recommend you stick with the i386 version
<metbsd> dvd has more stuff than cd?
<metbsd> i only have i386 anyway
<pike_> SirBob1701: cd .cedega or somesuch probably
<IndyGunFreak> metbsd: yeah, probably... i've never messed with the DVD vs. the Cd.
<pike_> SirBob1701: ls -a ~ | grep -i cedega
<IndyGunFreak> metbsd: how old is your PC?
<persica> SirBob1701: I just made my .cedega directory a symlink to elsewhere.
<SirBob1701> persica: good idea lol
<metbsd> it's acer aspire 3680
<metbsd> i think it's a couple of year old
<lumai> lumit
<lumai> lumit
<persica> SirBob1701: It worked just fine and allowed me to keep games on another partition that was larger.  game installs are getting huge these days.
<IndyGunFreak> metbsd: ok, just make sure you don't download the alternate-i386 iso, as thats a text based installer version of kubuntu, download the standard desktop-i386.iso
<IndyGunFreak> metbsd: http://ftp.wwc.edu/pub/mirrors/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/feisty/
<yehweh> hello everyone! I restarted my computer and for some reason I get a message saying that GDM cant write to disk or that my hdd is full and takes me back to the login screen. So, I popped in a live cd and tried to mount my hdd. For some reason it refuses to ount. any ideas as to why?
<DeFirence> i want to make a script automate the hosting process on warcraft 3, but i need to run this on a linux session that isnt logged in :S any ideas?
<goldbond> what is the command line for restart/
<goldbond> ?
<persica> luzipher: I'm not sure what I can do to help you.  All the issues I've dealt with have been with setting up alsa to work once and mix properly.
<DeFirence> shutdown -r now
<silvertip257> goldbond:  reboot -f
<goldbond> thanks
<DeFirence> :O
<silvertip257> what DeFirence?  he said reboot
<IndyGunFreak> goldbond: silvertips instructions will work, but you need to be root... sudo reboot -f
<DeFirence> my bad, im new to linux :)
<goldbond> thanks i idd
<silvertip257> ah np DeFirence
<persica> defirence: you'll need to have some sort of window session running then host the warcraft3 process.  It would be tricky to get it to start up without an X session to attach to.  If you want it to just run in the background you could use a vncserver to create a separate X session that is reached over TCP.  Then just run your script in there and it won't impact the monitor.
<eexp> if anyone know how to decrypt pdf' password?
<silvertip257> yes true IndyGunFreak ... goldbond ... yep gotta be root
<zxguitar> need help, how do i find the root to the vlc player, i have ubuntu feisty
<DeFirence> lawl persica, im so confused :(
<DeFirence> but thanks for ur help
<yehweh> nay help folks?
<yehweh> any  :D
<eexp> if anyone know how to decrypt pdf' password? or has any pdf annotate software?
<persica> I'm saying Warcraft has to be somewhere, but if you don't want to have to be logged in at the computer all the time you can use VNC.  Look up VNC servers, or you could start another X session and run from there, e.g. on virtual terminal 8 and leave 7 free for other stuff.
<ipx-laptop> Have there been any improvements for wow from either wine or any wow-patch? Ive been feeling a GREAT fps-boost!
<DeFirence> hehe, im starting to understand, i know vnc :)
<DeFirence> just 1 thing
<DeFirence> im hoping to be able to do this in multiple sessions
<persica> So you want a lot of warcrafts open and running your script?
<DeFirence> that way being able to run more then 1 warcraft server
<DeFirence> only 2 or 3
<DeFirence> :)
<cheeseboy> HOW I EDIT MY KEYBOARD SETTINGS?
<cheeseboy> opps caps
<DeFirence> basically im making war3 dedicated server :)
<goldbond> in verbose mode i get the output "rmdir: removing directory, django", but the directory is not removed even with --ignore-...
<goldbond> what can i do?
<yehweh> cheeseboy: shortcuts or lang?
<persica> Your limit is your ram.  You can run as many window sessions as you like, each being its own separate desktop and the like.  Each could have warcraft open and have a clicker-script running.
<cheeseboy> yehweh, shortcuts
<cheeseboy> my period key broke
<DeFirence> ok, roughly how will i run the window sessions
<persica> goldbond you've tried 'rm -rf' as root?  what about lsof | grep <dir> to look for processes that have files in the directory open?
<ipx-laptop> goldbond: sudo before?
<ShackJack> Hi all - is there a gstreamer plugin that allows playing of asx files in Totem, or can someone suggest a ackage that plays them?
<yehweh> cheeseboy: you can do it in gconf > apps ? ,etacity
<yehweh> metacity
<cotyrothery> i just bought a new stick of ram and placed it in my computer how do i know if it was accepted
<persica> defirence: something like 'startx -- :1'
<cheeseboy> yehweh, in what?
<languid> i have a very strange problem... my cd/dvd burner can read burned and pressed dvd's, but can't mount any kind of cd.  anyone know why this might be?  i can also boot off of a dvd, but not cd's from the bios.
<yehweh> gconf-editor
<DeFirence> ok, ta for ur help, ill do some research :D
<ShackJack> cotyrothery: type cat /proc/meminfo in a terminal...
<Littlebob> is there a live cd for ubuntu?
<wesolek> yes littlebob
<Littlebob> err... i cant find it.
<cotyrothery> ShackJack: what do i look for after that
<pike_> Littlebob: the default ubuntu cd is the livecd
<Ravenndude`> Littlebob,  Its the normal instal disc
<yehweh> cheeseboy: or in preferences> keyboard shortcuts
<ShackJack> cotyrothery: just look for total memory listed...
<mneptok> *-desktop*
<sharkface> can someone help me configure CUPS?
<cotyrothery> MemTotal:       767036 kB
<nj786> does anybody know what avant is and what can you do with it?
<sharkface> im completely lost ive been trying to get my printer working for 2 days
<Littlebob> :) i was getting that idea from the webpage, just wanted to make sure
<Littlebob> thanks
<cotyrothery> ShackJack: i just bought a 512 mb of ram stick and i had a 254 mb stick of ram already
<Warb1> Can anybody think why I might be getting floating point exceptions when trying to load Liferea and Firefox?
<Dave132> 254??
<yehweh> when I try to mount my hdd using a live cd I get the following message "special device dev/sda1 does not exist"
<arnold-583> can someone help me with an NFS issue?
<ShackJack> cotyrothery: cat /proc/meminfo | grep MemTotal
<yehweh> !ask | arnold-583
<ubotu> arnold-583: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cheeseboy> yehweh, how i do it gconf?
<pike_> yehweh: what is your mount command?
<cotyrothery> ShackJack: MemTotal:       767036 kB
<yehweh> did you try the preferences > keyboard shortcuts first?
<ShackJack> cotyrothery: O.kaay - is that what you were expecting?
<cotyrothery> is that over 700 mb
<ShackJack> cotyrothery: SOunds right to me based on what you said...
<yehweh> pike_: sudo mount dev/sda1 /media/temp
<soyporti> does anyone knows how to install Gyache without Automatix??
<Pici> How would I go about downgrading a package using only the shell?
<ShackJack> cotyrothery: Yes - 256 + 512 MB :)
<cotyrothery> ShackJack: good because after i put in that ram when i started up the computer it made alot of beeping sounds
<arnold-583> i am trying to get a mac running os x (client) to mount a shared folder on a pc running ubuntu (server) via nfs, and I think I have the /etc/exports file set up properly, but when I try to mount the folder, I get "mount_nfs: can't access /dir: Permission denied" on the client. Can anyone help?
<cheeseboy> yehweh, thats not there
<ipx-laptop> arnold-583: sudo?
<arnold-583> ipx-laptop: nope
<yehweh> cheeseboy: On the top Gnome-Panel ... System>preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts
<ipx-laptop> arnold-583: then try it :)
<arnold-583> ipx-laptop: sorry, i meant nope it doesn't work
<cheeseboy> yehweh, i installed from command line its not there
<pike_> yehweh: /dev
<ipx-laptop> arnold-583: do you got permission to access the folder that youre mouting in?
<goldbond> persica: thanks, it worked
<arnold-583> ipx-laptop: hold on, i may have found something
<yehweh> pike_: damn ... let me try
<sharkface> can soemone help me connect to the CIFS host for getting my printer to work?
<yehweh> pike_: that was so stupid. Thanks very much
<pike_> ytheh np
<arnold-583> ipx-laptop: well, the permission issue is the problem i would imagine. The owner of the shared folder is root, but is chmod'd so that anyone should be able to read/write to it
<yehweh> pike_: one more thing. I got a msg saying gdm cat write to disk and Im sure the disk is not full. The power died out during updates. Is this a lock issue?
<NemesisD> hi all ive got an external drive and for some reason its showing up in panel as not mounted and when i try to mount it it says its probably in a format that cannot be mounted
<NemesisD> but its ext3...
<yehweh> cheeseboy: type "gconf-editor"
<pike_> yehweh: on the livecd? i dont have alot of exp with livecd's im not sure if / is writeable.. maybe someone here can offter better opinion
<arnold-583> ipx-laptop: nevermind, i figured it out; thanks for your help
<yehweh> pike_: nope not on the live cd, this happened on my full install. Im using the live cd to fix it, but dont know how ;)
<ipx-laptop> arcade: ok :) great
<ipx-laptop> gn
<h3xis> does feisty include the the mac80211 subsystem in the stock kernel?
<lo4fer> !dual display
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual display - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<julio> Hi everybody
<mdious> Hi julio
<julio> does anybody know a good tutorial explaining how i can install ATI driver?
<sn0> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<julio> thank-you all
<sn0> julio its quite simple on fiesty, but that link explains how on any version :)
<pike_> yehweh: id mount it then make rm -fr /media/sda1/tmp/*   but ive not seen that error before..
<lo4fer> so what does the peanut gallery have to day about dual display in ubuntu? is it a pain in the ass or not so bad? i have a single nvidia card/ned monitor setup now that wasn't tough to configure. i would likely get one more of each if i decided to go for it.
<RAOF> h3xis: Yes, I belive so.
<julio> fiesty = 7.04??
<Music_Shuffle> julio, yes
<NemesisD> anyone? why would an external ext3 volume show up as not mounted and refuse to mount from panel?
<h3xis> RAOF how positive are you? :p
<Music_Shuffle> lo4fer, its not a pain
<pike_> lo4fer: if ya got a dvi and vga in the nvidia you might have two displays already
<Dave132> julio:http://ubuntuguide.org/
<julio> It's the mine, how can i still on fiesty sn0?
<newbie_> hi, ive deleted /etc/dovecot by mistake, and i tried to re-install dovecot by apt-get but still the folder doesnt created. how to restore it?
<lo4fer> no kidding pike? this is sounding better and better already.
<pike_> NemesisD: not enough power maybe?
<sn0> julio see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<julio> thank-you
<sn0> np
<yehweh> pike_: thanks, ill try that and report back
<pike_> NemesisD: my external enclosures sometimes need the secon pigtail usb to be plugged in. sometimes not
<RAOF> h3xis: Pretty positive.  Why, what are you after?
<student> guys i'm really worried
<h3xis> RAOF well i'm helping a guy install the intel 4965 native linux drivers and he has no idea what he's doing and since i don't use ubuntu i'm not sure if it includes the 80211 subsys by default since it obviously requires it
<student> i have a G4 powermac
<cafuego> it's okay, we all die eventually
<student> i had ubuntu running on it
<lo4fer> heck it looks like that's two DVI outputs in back. sweet. would there be any practical benefit to running two gpu's for dual display? i suppose i should give it a go with the one and see how things play out, huh.
<student> had updated all the way to edgy
<student> then tried to update to feisty but realized that there was no feisty update for powerpc.
<student> now i'm trying to reinstall
<h3xis> RAOF i'll see if i can get him to run modprobe mac80211 the next time i talk to him but i just wanted to check here first. if you say it's there that's good enough for me
<student> i cant reinstall....it wont install the base system....tried dapper...badger...edgy...also tried the alternate cds
<RAOF> h3xis: Yes, I'm pretty sure it includes that subsystem by default.  I should really try the experimental 3945 drivers sometime :)
<student> at the base system install it gives an error that the file might be curroput
<student> but i'm very sure that it is not
<h3xis> RAOF why the experimental ones? i'm using ipw3945 atm
<student> can anyone help me please?
<shiester_miester> student, are you the one i was talking to yesterday?
<yehweh> cheeseboy: did it work? Im going to restart my comp. If you want me to hold on for a lil bit Ill wait
<student> shiester_miester: i dont think so
<RAOF> h3xis: Because the experimental ones also use the softmac layer.  Also, I'm running gutsy, so I might as well try other experimental stuff :)
<shiester_miester> oh ok...there must have been a different person named "student"
<h3xis> RAOF oh right.
<student> shiester_miester: can u help me?
<shiester_miester> maybe
<cheeseboy> yehweh, what work i missed it
<h3xis> RAOF any advantage?
<lmosher> I just changed my main linux partition (I copied it) from /dev/sda3 to /dev/sda1. of course grub isn't happy and won't load, what do I need to do to repair grub? I'm bottin ginto the liveCD at this time.
<shiester_miester> RAOF, how is gutsy anyway?
<pike_> student: run the verify disk thing at bootup. as a rule 1) burn the iso at the slowest speed  2) verify the image beforehand and md5sum the disk after. of course i never do 2)
<Pelo> student, isn't your edgy instal working anymore ?
<yehweh> cheeseboy: On the top Gnome-Panel ... System>preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts
<fivetwentysix> How do i install Wine?
<fivetwentysix> on 64 bit?
<shiester_miester> pike_, thats ok, i never do either :P
<cheeseboy> yehweh, its not there
<Music_Shuffle> pike_, oh good, I hoped I wasn't the only one to play loose with that rule :P
<cheeseboy> i installed from scratch
<yehweh> cheeseboy: ok, open gconf-editor
<shiester_miester> if it burned wrong, you'll find out soon enough anyway :P
<Pelo> fivetwentysix, in www.winehq.org   check the download section , the ubuntu page,  there is a link for the 64 bit versions on the page
<student> pike_: i verified the disk at bootup and it doesnt verify it...it says somethign is wrong...i cant remember what...but i used those discs earlier...i even burned those discs on a mac...and one of those discs was an orginal badger disc
<cheeseboy> yehweh, then what?
<student> pike_: can you tell me how i can burn a ubuntu powerpc cd on a PC properly and check if it is fine?
<yehweh> cheeseboy: wait a sec, do you want to add stuff to your menus?
<cheeseboy> no
<shiester_miester> student, you can check it using a little program called "fsum"
<cheeseboy> i just want a period key
<pike_> student: same process really. i dont have any powerpc specific exp
<pike_> are macs still hfs?
<student> shiester_miester: right now i'm on a dell PC....i know it sounds stupid but can you walk me through the burning the cd and checking process please?
<pike_> lol nm
<yehweh> cheeseboy: ok then, after that click on apps>metacity
<RAOF> h3xis: No, not really.  Just experimental, which translates to kinda cool :)
<cheeseboy> yehweh, ok
<h3xis> RAOF ah right
<compuniversal> I NEED HELP WITH ATI RADEON 9250 DRIVERS
<shadowarts> does anyone know why the 'madwifi' driver is considered restricted?
<student> pike_: i cant remember the last time i burned an ISO image on a cd before i had ubuntu...it was so much easier on ubuntu...can someone please help me walkthough burning one and checking if it is alright?
<h3xis> RAOF as long as theyre stable, allow monitor mode, i'm fine
<yehweh> in keybinding command type in the action/script or app name you want
<shadowarts> the code seems to be licesensed under the BSD or at your option the GPL
<lmosher> Grub gives error 22 after I moved a partition. How do I repair?
<RAOF> shiester_miester: Pretty good.  New, super-eyecandy compiz, gnome 2.19 includes some cool stuff (like being able to change the master key on the gnome-keyring).
<pike_> student: on windows?
<yehweh> cheeseboy: in keybinding command type in the action/script or app name you want
<pike_> student: or mac?
<mdious> student:  can you just 'right click' and select burn...don't remember exactly but I think if you drag the iso onto a blank cd it comes up saying that this is an iso do you want to etc etc...sorry if this is wrong
<student> pike_: on windows..
<cheeseboy> yehweh, keybindinf?
<RAOF> shadowarts: They're probable restricted in the same way the the ipw3945 drivers are restricted: the code is free, but you need a non-free binary firmware blob to actually do anything with them.
<cheeseboy> yehweh, keybinding* its not there?
<NemesisD> pike_, ok so this drive has sufficient power
<NemesisD> pike_, what else should i try now
<yehweh> cheeseboy: its keybinding_command
<cheeseboy> yehweh, theres nothing about key in there
<shadowarts> RAOF, does ubuntu package the firmware with the distro then?
<nickrud> lmosher, you boot into a live cd, mount the new partition rw, chroot into it, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to point to the new partition, then run grub-install
<pike_> student: id get one of those burner programs from downloads.com i guess. its been so long im not sure of that site anymore but any of em aught to do. the md5sum thing isnt a big deal but make sure you burn at slowest speed
<pike_> NemesisD: you unplug replug it and dmesg|tail  says sda or sdb or whatever?
<lmosher> nickrud, thanks
<nadilson> oi
<nadilson> boa note
<fivetwentysix> Holy crap this is hillarious
<nadilson> boa noite
<nadilson> alguem ai?
<fivetwentysix> I'm running windows applications in wine lol
<yehweh> cheeseboy: are you in metacity?
<nickrud> lmosher, be sure you're editing the menu.lst from inside the chroot, and run grub-install inside the chroot
<NemesisD> pike_, im helping someone do this over the phone and he just hung up because hes going to try some things, ill have him try that when those attempts fail
<lmosher> nickrud, ok thanks :0
<PanzerMKZ> I would like to put DMA on my cd roms. But when I go to /etc/hdparm.conf all there is a commented out sample file
<Nutubuntu> Hello Flannel, wols_ - Got the new (RAID1) box working, that I was having so much trouble with. Wanted to say thanks
<PanzerMKZ> should this be so or should I have settings for the current two roms?
<Kpr> Hey. I'm having a problem with my sound. I had it earlier, now it's gone again. My sound IS on alsa, I checked alsamixer. Nothing's muted, I think. Any ideas, anyone? (Using Kubuntu, btw)
<nickrud> PanzerMKZ, what does hdparm -i /dev/<cdrom> say?
<PanzerMKZ> there are a few settings
<PanzerMKZ> at this moment I am not in front of that machine
<cheeseboy> yehweh, yes
<lmosher> nickrud, I've got my liveCD running and the disk mounted on /mnt/sda1, but how does chroot work to edit grub.conf?
<lamalex> Kpr: did you check speaker connections
<yehweh> cheeseboy: what do you see in the leftahnd side pane?
<yehweh> cheeseboy: left hand
<Kpr> Yes
<bulmer> whats with the Master versus "Cable Select" jumper on  a hard drive, I installed ubuntu when it was a master and it booted okay, just for kicks tried it as cable select since it is the only drive, but it fails to boot..what gives?
<Kpr> Nothing wrong with speakers
<cheeseboy> yehweh, under metacity?
<intelikey> can anyone illuminate this for me ?    "ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/root is mounted."  ???    (full startup text @ http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37562 )
<sharkface> can someone help me with my printer
<yehweh> cheeseboy: yep
<nickrud> PanzerMKZ, the asterisk tells you what mode you're in.  If it's not already in dma mode, you can add edit that file to enable dma. There're samples in there
<PanzerMKZ> yea that is what I was wondering
<cheeseboy> yehweh, general notification-dameon
<SirBob1701> trying to install battlefield2 on cedega and it hangs on the game spy install
<PanzerMKZ> should I just put stuff in there
<PanzerMKZ> or should the mode that the cdrom is in be there already
<C0_31_JKT> Hello... I am amin from Jakarta - Indonesia
<SirBob1701> anyone have any idea/
<nickrud> lmosher, what you'd do is open a terminal, then   do sudo chroot /path/to/partition . If you do an ls, you'll find you're working inside your hard drive ubuntu install. Then nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<C0_31_JKT> I am newbie on linux
<Nutubuntu> bulmer: http://www.pcguide.com/ref/hdd/if/ide/confCS-c.html
<yehweh> cheeseboy: what version of ubuntu do you have?
<theblackknight> C0_31_JKT, lots of us are noobs!
<pike_> C0_31_JKT: welcome
<PanzerMKZ> ok
<nickrud> PanzerMKZ, no, you'd need to add it. hdparm isn't needed too often anymore by most people
<lmosher> nickrud, Oh.. lol ok so it changes the root directory.. chroot.. hehe ok makes sense :)
<cheeseboy> yehweh, fiesty
<PanzerMKZ> ok I got you.
<PanzerMKZ> thanks
<yehweh> cheeseboy: that is weird.
<lmosher> nickrud, and for the grub-install... is it just literally "grub-install" or do I give it parameters?
<PanzerMKZ> I guess then it will be something like /dev/cdrom dma= on
<PanzerMKZ> and that is it
<cheeseboy> yehweh, i installed from command line
<yehweh> cheeseboy: sorry buddy I dont know how to fix it
<xanne> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Dekkard> how do i get gdm to start right after boot?
<nickrud> lmosher, grub-install /dev/hda  (for me, make sure for you)
<bulmer> Nutubuntu: have you experience such difficulties?
<RAOF> Dekkard: It should do it already.
<lunitus> is there an easy way to restart x while you're logged in?
<rodrigomgm> Hi, could someone please tell me the difference between the alternate version and the Desktop version?
<Dekkard> RAOF:  yeah.. but i switched to kdm somehow.. and now i cant get it to start without loging in to the console
<theblackknight> rodrigomgm, alternate version is for servers i.e. 64 bit computer
<lmosher> nickrud: Uh oh.. grub-install /dev/sda returns: Not found or not a block device... It is supposed to be mounted and im chrooted into /mnt/sda, which is where /dev/sda1 is mounted.
<PanzerMKZ> rodrigomgm: the alt install is text based
<bruenig> rodrigomgm, alternate version is text install, desktop version is a live cd with an optional graphical install
<Nutubuntu> I'd like to be able to choose between KDE and Gnome - currently running K - do I simply install ubuntu-desktop or is there more that needs to be done to be able to choose a Gnome session?
<lamalex> that's all
<intelikey> Dekkard sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm -plow
<lmosher> nickrud, Oh. duh. because /dev/sda only exists out of the chroot. are you sure I'm supposed to be in it? :)
<Music_Shuffle> Nutubuntu, if you have it installed, you should be able to select which you want at the login sreen :)
<RAOF> Dekkard: Hm.  You should be able to run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm" and select "gdm" as your login manager, I think.  As long as it's still installed :)
<C0_31_JKT> anyone have experience trouble when running gxine? it always restart just likethat
<Bassetts> how can I import my private key? I lost it but it is on my launchpad
<Nutubuntu> bulmer: no, no difficulties here. I gave you the link b/c it's a lot to explain, and hardware, really, not ubuntu
<rodrigomgm> thanks heaps!!!!!!!!!
<lamalex> bassetts: your private key should not be anywhere public, your public key is probably on launchpad
<C0_31_JKT> anyone have experience trouble when running gxine? it always restart just likethat
<RAOF> Bassetts: Your GPG private key is surely not on launchpad, right?  It'd be your public key?
<nickrud> lmosher, yes, you need to be in it. I've done this before.
<nickrud> lmosher, but never had that problem
<ali1234> lmosher: you need to bind /dev/ and /proc/ inside the chroot
<Nutubuntu> Music_Shuffle: yes, understood, and thanks - just want to be sure that installing ubuntu-desktop will get me Gnome. This is a clean Kubuntu install, and I figured if I could get this far I'd install Gnome too
<bulmer> Nutubuntu: well thanks, a better insight is from who had experience similar difficulties
<nickrud> ali1234, thanks
<Frogzoo> Bassetts: if you've lost your private key, best make a new one
<Bassetts> lamalex, RAOF; in my control panel it shows my my private key I am sure
<lmosher> ali1234: how?
<Music_Shuffle> Nutubuntu, yep :D
<nickrud> been a while ;)
<NemesisD> pike_, are you still there?
<Nutubuntu> Music_Shuffle: t/y again
<ali1234> lmosher: *outside* of the chroot: mount -o bind /dev/ /mnt/sda/dev
<Music_Shuffle> Anytime.  Best of luck :)
<intelikey> can anyone illuminate this for me ?    "ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/root is mounted."  ???    (full startup text @ http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37562 )
* nickrud keeps forgetting about this udev stuff
<ali1234> lmosher and the same for proc
<Nutubuntu> bulmer: sorry, then. I've had my difficulties, but master vs. cs was not one. I'd read the link ... if it was me.
<pike_> NemesisD: yeah
<RAOF> Bassetts: No, that'd be your public key.  If you're talking about something like https://launchpad.net/~raof/ , it's going to be the KeyID of your public key.
<Nutubuntu> intelikey: /dev/root?
<lamalex> bassetts: if your private key is displayed on launchpad, then you need to revoke it right away and make a new one
<lamalex> the private key is for you only and should be kept in a safe place
<goldbond> i am trying to symbolically link using:  sudo ln -s /home/project/.django/django /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/django . and the output is ln: creating symbolic link `/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/django' to `/home/walsh/.django/django': File exists. but the link is broken
<intelikey> Nutubuntu yeah.
<Nutubuntu> intelikey: root isn't a disk device
<goldbond> nm walsh and project
<Bassetts> RAOF, at the side it list my public key, but in my control panel under Update OpenPGP keys it shows the key with a longer number
<marltu> hello again. I have XMMS player and volume control in XMMS doesn't work
<goldbond> they are meant to be the same
<intelikey> Nutubuntu that's within the initrd.img      and you don't mount devices you mount file systems
<lmosher> ali1234, nickrud: Ok better, but now it's saying "/dev/sda3: not found", which is OK, /dev/sda3 doesn't exist anymore. What did I forget to change?
<DeFirence> how can i check how much ram a program is using?
<pike_> DeFirence: top is the standard answer
<Bassetts> Frogzoo, how do I get rid of my old one and make a new one?
<Warbo> marltu: Have you tried going into the preferences and changing whether it changes PCM (wave) or master?
<ali1234> lmosher: probably fstab?
<bruenig> goldbond, make sure you aren't doing it backwards
<RAOF> Bassetts: Are you talking about something like this?  http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0x2F306651&op=index - because that's my *public* key (notice the "pub" at the left)
<lmosher> ali1234: Ohhhhh yes. hah.
<DeFirence> top?
<marltu> Warbo, will try
<Nutubuntu> intelikey: yes ... um, you mount fs on devices ... that is, you'd mount / on /dev/hda1, for example
<pike_> DeFirence: open a terminal and type 'top'
<ali1234> lmosher: or grub.conf
<rustalot> If I have a table in HTML format (i.e. <tr> <td> , etc..), how to I convert that to a .csv?
<DeFirence> kk, ta ;)
<Bassetts> RAOF, ok I got confused
<mikeypizano> hey bassetts
<Nutubuntu> Maybe I'm just too tired to understand you. My bad :/
<Bassetts> mikeypizano, hey
<tyoc> Hi there people, Im trying to enable qAllowDeactivateGrabsq on xorg.conf, but Xorg.0.log still saying (WW) Ignoring unrecognized extension "qAllowDeactivateGrabsq"
<goldbond> bruenig: the files are located at the former. is that right?
<tyoc> (WW) Ignoring unrecognized extension "qAllowClosedownGrabsq"
<intelikey> Nutubuntu no   first your example is backwards.  you mount the fs on /
<lmosher> ali1234: I changed all the entries of grub.conf i.e. root hd(0,2) to root hd(0,0). Is there another place in grub.conf to change it?
<bruenig> goldbond, right, real file then link
<lmosher> ali1234, Also in the fstab, my entries ar all UUID=blahblahblah. Can I just change the appropriate one to /dev/sda1 from the UUID and it will be OK?
<Nutubuntu> ./nick sdrawkcabutnubutuN
<ali1234> lmosher: possibly a setup() line?
<tyoc> I mean I whant to get back the mice and kb control when Im debugin an app that has grabbed the input
<goldbond> bruenig: what else could be wrong?
<intelikey> Nutubuntu the initrd.img by default uses /dev/root  for the root fs.
<Nutubuntu> I think I'm too tired to think ... bbl, after some sleep mebbe :)
<ali1234> lmosher: yes i think so, if you do it properly
<goldbond> bruenig: when i ls the directory the link appears red on black
<bruenig> goldbond, well you wouldn't be able to do that command without being root
<Nutubuntu> be well intelikey; sry for confusion
<intelikey> ok anyone else got thoughts on this ?    "ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/root is mounted."  ???    (full startup text @ http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37562 )
<charlie__> i need help please. I want to upgrade to the newest flash beta and it says to delete the flash plugins in /home/charlie/.mozilla/plugins, but that folder doesn't exist! how can i upgrade?
<goldbond> bruenig: yeah i sudo. can i delete the link and try again? or does repeating the command replace it?
<bruenig> goldbond, you would need to do ln -sf to replace
<Warbo> charlie2: There are 2 places where Flash can be installed
<kravlin> hey. Im working on setting up grub and trying to figure out the root line. Linux says the hard drive is hdb1. How do I change that to hd0 etc?
<charlie2> Warbo, how do I find which one it is installed and how do I upgrade to beta?
<Warbo> charlie2: If you installed them yourself manually then they will be in that folder
<nickrud> kravlin, hd(1,0)  (counting from 0 for each)
<Warbo> charlie2: If you installed the package system-wide then they will be in the folder /usr/lib
<charlie2> Warbo, I installed a distro called "Linux Mint" which is based on Ubuntu but comes preinstalled with flash
<intelikey> anyone ?
<lmosher> ali1234: hmm. I did "more /boot/grub/menu.lst | grep sda3" and it finds nothing. Same with fstab, yet I still get "sda3: not found" when I run grub-install. What am I missing?
<pike_> charlie2: .mozilla should exist if there isnt a .plugins anywhere under that id check /usr/lib/mozilla  <-- i forget actual location.
<Warbo> charlie2: (probably /usr/lib/firefox/plugins)
<NemesisD> pike_, we rebooted and now the usb drive isn't even auto mounting :/
<kravlin> nickrud: i know about that. However i have two disks and i need to figure out where my windows partition is for GRUB.
<Warbo> charlie2: First of all check if you have a package of it installed, since then removing it is easier
<bruenig> it used to be that flashplugin was installed in /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree or something like that and linked over
<nickrud> kravlin, sudo fdisk -l
<pike_> lmosher: you can grep sda /boot/grub/menu.lst
<charlie2> Warbo, there are two folders in /usr/lib, one is called "mozilla-firefox" and one is called "firefox" and they both have a plugins folder with the flash plugin inside, which one is the real one?
<bruenig> charlie2, they are likely both links
<Warbo> charlie2: Can you open up the Synaptic Package Manager? (I know Mint uses its own menu which I haven't used)
<Tremitos> hey
<ali1234> lmosher: grub-install tries to be clever, but it is just a pain. just install grub manually
<kravlin> that returns info in hdb2
<charlie2> yes, i can open synaptic package monitor, it has all the menu options ubuntu has, hold on
<goldbond> bruenig: thanks, that worked
<pike_> NemesisD: ive never used auto mount. my entire mount process is like 1) plug it in 2) dmesg| tail  3) depending on if sda or sdb or whatever showed up sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/directory
<Warbo> charlie2: OK, search for "flash" in there and see which ones have a green box next to them
<Bassetts> Launchpad wont import my key even though it is on the keyserver
<NemesisD> pike_, do you have to specify filesys or do that -o loop thing?
<pike_> NemesisD: that is for loopback for iso mounting and such. it depends on the file system. is it ntfs or fat or ext3 or what?
<Kprofthreat> Having difficulties with my sound on Kubuntu. I just did a fresh install to Feisty and I get no sound. Nothing's muted. Checked alsamixer already and Kmix is set with ALSA. I AM using a soundcard, not onboard, if that makes a difference.
<charlie2> warbo, i searched for flash and these are the ones in green: flashplayer-nonfree, flashplayer-nonfree, konqueror, libswfdec0.3. should i uninstall all of those?
<RAOF> Bassetts: But if you don't have the corresponding private key any more, that's useless, right?
<kravlin> nickrud: It does not return where the NTFS partition is.
<Bassetts> RAOF, I am uploading a new key
<NemesisD> pike_, ext3
<Warbo> charlie2: I would uninstall the flashplayer-nonfree (that is the Adobe one)
<pike_> NemesisD: a regular usb stick is fat32 so a simple sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/something  will work. that will mean you need sudo to access it though
<Warbo> charlie2: Then you should be able to install a newer one
<pike_> NemesisD: oh then just sudo mount you dont need any options
<charlie2> Warbo, for some reason there are two in the list with the exact same name, should  i uninstall both?
<NemesisD> ok cool
<nickrud> kravlin, fdisk -l should list every partition on all fixed drives; one of them should be marked as ntfs or vfat on the right
<Warbo> charlie2: Yes
<charlie2> Warbo, thanks alot, just got Linux Free/Ubuntu yesterday so i'm a total n00b to all this =)
<pike_> NemesisD: bear in mind as ext3 it has permissions intact.
<Warbo> charlie2: No prob
<kravlin> nickrud: i started up GParted. That says its hdb1
<charlie2> Woops i mean "Linux Mint" not "Linux Free" warbo
<Alysum> Im getting tired of ubuntu's Xorg which starts to use more then 10% CPU after a couple of hours, have tried lots of different xorg.conf settings and different drivers for my ati R9550 any suggestions ?
<nickrud> kravlin, then it would be hd(1,0)
<kravlin> nickrud: so i take it its (hd1,0)
<ali1234> lmosher: how exactly did you repartition? i mean which partitions did you move?
<charlie2> warbo, should i click "mark for complete removal" or "mark for removal" ?
<pike_> Alysum: xorg 7 is still pretty new.. shouldnt do that though
<Warbo> charlie2: I'd go with just removal
<nickrud> erm, kravlin :)
<lmosher> ali1234: It was complicated. In short I deleted 2 partitions, copied /dev/sda3, then deleted the original and then made the new /dev/sda1 bigger. All because I wanted sda3 to the front of the disk (so I could grow it a bit)
<Kprofthreat> Having difficulties with my sound on Kubuntu. I just did a fresh install to Feisty and I get no sound. Nothing's muted. Checked alsamixer already and Kmix is set with ALSA. I AM using a soundcard, not onboard, if that makes a difference.
<Alysum> pike_: well I has always on my ATI OR NVIDIA card
<kravlin> nickrud: yeah... That's what it says in my GRUB startup. But it just displays a bunch of random characters.
<ali1234> lmosher: so did you have a separate partition for /boot or anything fancy like that?
<charlie2> Warbo: what is the easiest way to set up the newest flash beta
<pike_> Kprofthreat: can ya 'hohup sudo cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp' ?
<lmosher> ali1234: nope, nothing like that. all that was linux before was /dev/sda3 as / and /dev/sda4 as swap
<Warbo> charlie2: Can you give me a link to the webpage you were on?
<lmosher> ali1234: sda1 and sda2 were windows. I plan to re-make them on the other side (and a bit smaller) once this is working
<Warbo> charlie2: (which said about removing the .mozilla thing)?
<Kprofthreat> pike_: ev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<Kprofthreat> *Dev
<charlie2> Warbo: http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer9/
<atman> how can i pass a file from the host os (ubuntu) to a client os (winxp) in vmware?
<pike_> Kprofthreat: i just wanted you to blast static out of the speakers :)
<NeoGeo64> TaJMoX, ?
<charlie2> Warbo: i want to download the beta at: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html and it is a .tar.gz
<kravlin> nickrud: The whole problem may have been that i had the ( right before the hd instead of next to the 1.
<Kprofthreat> -.-
<nickrud> kravlin, no, you wer right, that's what the erm was ;)
<pike_> Kprofthreat: try the sound troubleshooting link i think it has a script too. ask crimsun if you see him hes the man on sound issues
<pike_> !sound | Kprofthreat
<ubotu> Kprofthreat: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Warbo> charlie2: Yeah, get the tar.gz one http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer9_update/flashplayer9_install_linux_061107.tar.gz
<ali1234> lmosher: okay... first, in grub.conf, check for any line containing (hd0,2) and change it to (hd0,0)
<TheCougar> any way to quickly tell if my system has bluetooth?
<kravlin> nickrud: well shit. That means it doesn't work right.
<lmosher> ali1234: yep did that. I also searched for "UUID" and if it matched my old /dev/sda3 I changed it to /dev/sda2
<lmosher> errr /dev/sda1, lol
<charlie2> then just run ./flashplayer_installer warbo?
<ali1234> lmosher: in grub.conf?
<lmosher> ali1234: yes
<lmosher> ali1234: no
<nickrud> does your grub stanza look similar to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26506/ ?
<Warbo> charlie2: You'll need to run "sudo ./flashplayer_installer" to install it system-wide
<lmosher> ali1234: crap. hang on :0
<quio> ubuntu!
<ali1234> lmosher: grub does not use /dev/sda1 etc - instead you must put (hd0,0) - *unless* it's a kernel config line
<kravlin> nickrud: all but the save default
<quio> #ubuntu!
<lmosher> ali1234: yes it was the kernel config line, but where is grub.conf? I was editing menu.lst
<ali1234> lmosher: they are the same file... actually you might not have grub.conf
<Bdonohue> Oh. Lord.
<ali1234> lmosher: if you do it's normally a symlink
<nickrud> kravlin, with all this grub garbage going on, it makes me reconsider going back to lilo
<Warbo> Anyone know why Liferea and Firefox don't start (saying floating point exception) and Epiphany crashes loads when loading pages? Only happened this past couple of hours. I've rebooted a few times since too, still happening
<glLoadIdentity> hi all, i am using 6.10 and have a problem with my usb webcam.. actually, i want to use it as a mic(has builtin mic). i have 2 soundcards on the machine.. i am not able to record any sound from my usb mic.. any clues ?
<kravlin> nickrud: well if i could make it work. I would.
<lmosher> ali1234: Ok, in that case yes, i changed all sda(0,2) to sda(0,0) and I changed all "kenel /boot/vmlinuz.... root=UUID=blah" to "kernel /boot/blah... root=/dev/sda1..."
<ctothej> what is a .so.0d file?
<charlie2> warbo, it says to enter the installation path of the browser, should i use /usr/lib/mozilla, /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox, or /usr/lib/firefox?
<ctothej> same as a .so?
<devilsreject> hello all
<Warbo> charlie2: I'd use /usr/lib/firefox
<ali1234> lmosher: okay then, next run grub and at the prompt: root (hd0,0) <enter> setup (hd0) <enter>
<charlie2> ok
<Warbo> charlie2: (looks like one of them is probably just a link to the other anyway)
<devilsreject> quick question -- i am trying to record mp3 playback with mic playback but the mp3 playback is recording way low i've played with  the diff mixers is there an easy way to fix this?>
<kravlin> nickrud: I almost have it running. It just displays a bunch of random non-latin characters when i try to make it work.
<jungoh> can someone help out, I just installed Feisty x86, and now my sound is not working. It was working fine on the amd64 ver. but i had trouble doing anything else. I get this error: gconfaudiosink profile=music: Could not open resource for writing.
<lmosher> ali1234: ok works fine
<lmosher> ali1234: Ok let's see if that worked. yay
<ali1234> lmosher: then reboot
<charlie2> ok, warbo, thanks, i just did about:plugins in firefox and it says i installed Flash 9.0 r60 beta, so it should work now (the old flash player 7 crashed constantly)
<Warbo> charlie2: You're welcome :)
<kravlin> nickrud: It lets me go to the menu and choose windows as an option.
<nickrud> kravlin, I've no clue about that, really. My fear is that there's something wrong with the windows boot, especially if all else works, you're using what sudo fdisk -l says is the right partition, etc.
<lmosher> ali1234: Ok it's rebooting. Hopefully this works
<charlie2> eh crap. i take it flash player for linux _sucks_?
<ali1234> lmosher: if it doesnt work, but you can get a grub prompt, then the problem is in your menu.lst
<lmosher> ali1234: it works :)
<kravlin> nickrud: sudo fdisk doesn't show anything. I used gpart instead
<Warbo> charlie2: Not much more than it does for WIndows
<charlie2> i never had problems on windows, but it crashes constantly in ubuntu/firefox on youtube =(
<lmosher> ali1234: so far... but I get an ubutnu logo, so that means it should be doing OK. In about 10 seconds I'll know. If the fstab is OK, is there anything else strange I can expect?
<devilsreject> my pcm outpath is set to mute how do i change this
<incorperated> hello
<incorperated> can someone help me with the truereality emulator
<incorperated> i was here earlier
<marltu> hello. I need to edit for example xorg.conf. How do I open xorg.conf with gnome graphical editor with root permissions?
<ali1234> lmosher: if fstab is wrong, it will probably die half way through booting, and give you a single user login of something
<marltu> without going into terminal and etc.
<Warbo> charlie2: Well I haven't had many problems with it so I can't tell (I have got a crazy 32bit-inside-64bit setup too). It does seem to crash a bit though
<nickrud> marltu, gksudo gedit (you'd need to go into the terminal to start it)
<lmosher> ali1234: yeah my fstab is kinda simple now, just sda1, sda4 (swap) and cdrom, so works great
<dawn_chorus> marltu, alt-f2: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jungoh> can someone help out, I just installed Feisty x86, and now my sound is not working. It was working fine on the amd64 ver. but i had trouble doing anything else. When I press 'Test' for my drivers in sound preferences I get this error: gconfaudiosink profile=music: Could not open resource for writing.
<charlie2> everytime i'm watching a youtube video and click a link the whole browser crashes, what's up with that? it did it on the old version too
<devilsreject> hola?
<incorperated> can someone help me with the emulator
<devilsreject> i dont think theres anybody in here incorperated :(
<devilsreject> alls i see is questions :0P
<darklard> !bot
<Warbo> charlie2: You COULD try using Konqueror, since that runs the plugin as a seperate program, then draws the output of that program into the webpage. This means that if the plugin crashes, the browser doesn't (although I could only get Flash working in Konqueror by using Gnash, not Adobe's one, but it is possible)
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<marltu> can I reload xorg.conf without closing apps?
<incorperated> ok
<ali1234> incorperated: what's wrong with it?
<devilsreject> nevermind these popele
<dawn_chorus> marltu, can't.
<devilsreject> theres people rather
<marltu> dammit
<marltu> ;)
<incorperated> i have to compile it and im alittle new with doing that and i dont know how
<marltu> ok, bye
<lmosher> ali1234: Thanks a lot for your help, saved me a ton of time googling, or I likely would have ended up reinstalling (it's a fast install anyway :)
<charlie2> what's gnash, a third party flash player? if i could get another flash player that would work in firefox without crashing constantly that'd be gread
<Warbo> charlie2: Sorry, my skillz are running out in this area
<ali1234> incorperated: first get a compiler: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<devilsreject> it wont let me take the mute of pcm out in aslamixergui or gnome alsa mixer
<devilsreject> any others i couldn't find any i just want to unmute the friggin pcm out
<Warbo> charlie2: Yes, Gnash is a third party player. A few days ago they released a version with video support (so it won't be available as a package yet), and then there is also SWFDec which recently got video support (don't know if that version is packaged yet though)
<PyChild> Hello, stupid question, how can I tell firefox to download media instead of opening it in the same window?
<charlie2> Warbo, how do I check if SWFDec is packaged?
<incorperated> after that what do i do then
<Driven10> PyChild: right click > save target as?
<kravlin> nickrud: So what do you know about the MBR. Is it stored on a disk to disk basis or is it stored somewhere else?
<NeoGeo64> Why does Firefox use so much RAM?
<NeoGeo64> its using like 90mb
<incorperated> i installed build-essential now what do i do
<nickrud> kravlin, first few sectors of the drive.
<ali1234> incorperated: next install the dependencies
<PyChild> Driven10 I mean, directly, single click, automatic download, as it does in windows
<charlie2> Warbo, flash doesn't even work for me in konqueror, it just says you don't have the latest flash playere
<sebastian> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Warbo> charlie2: I doubt it will be
<incorperated> is there a command to find out which ones you need
<lmosher> PyChild: Driven10: Well he might have it defaulting to running in a plugin. Anyway, go to tools, options, then content and then pick the media and change the option. Delete the entry to make it ask you.
<ctothej> i cant get ffmpeg to use aac, i even built it myself with the aac option!
<ali1234> incorperated: there should be a text file with the source which tells you
<charlie2> how do i get flash to work in konquror?
<kravlin> nickrud: ok. So i have windows and Linux on seperate drives. Because of the MBR could i just put Hd1 and forget the  0.
<kravlin> nickrud: right?
<jungoh> My sound is not working. If I try and open Volume Control I get this error: No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<Warbo> charlie2: Sorry, I can't really think of anything else. Gnash would be complex to set up (http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash if you're interested), and I've never used SWFDec
<incorperated> i cant seem to find it
<SexyBoBo> how do you kill x?
<Warbo> charlie2: You can search in Synaptic for konqueror plugins (I think there is a package which lets Konqueror use Mozilla plugins)
<charlie2> Warbo, thanks but i'll just use firefox, it only crashes on youtube if i don't pause the video before clicking a link, so i'll just try to remember to do that
<incorperated> there is awhole bunch of stuff
<ali1234> incorperated: where did you get the source?
<nickrud> kravlin, no, you still need to identify the partition that windows lives in
<Warbo> !flash > charlie2
<darklard> holy crap i need sleep uh whats my editor called uh... pino.. nino... no...
<PyChild> lmosher You mean "edit>preferences" this is ubuntu, remember, i remember seen that option "under dowloads"
<Warbo> charlie2: That may have more info, but I'm all out sorry
<charlie2> what is !flash > charlie2
<PyChild> lmosher but it seems it is now "file types"
<incorperated> what do you mean where did i get the source?
<ali1234> incorperated: where did you download it from?
<jungoh> darklard, nano?
<Warbo> charlie2: That should have sent you a message from the bot ubotu about Flash
<charlie2> oh nevermind the bot pmd me
<PyChild> lmosher hurray for user "friendly names", anyway thanks i needed that push
<SexyBoBo> how do you kill xserver?
<justin__> my wifi disconnects every now and then with ubuntu os only any ideas?
<darklard> jungoh NANO !!!! thanks... man total spaz i am
<incorperated> i dont remember actually
<nickrud> kravlin, ask ali1234, he's obviously grubbier than I :)
<NemesisD> hi all, something has been seriously borked, im trying to help some with ubuntu edgy over the phone, over 100 packages are showing up as broken D:
<jrib> SexyBoBo: sude invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<ali1234> SexyBoBo: ctrl-alt-backspace
<charlie2> i was also wondering how you kill xserver and go back to bash
<incorperated> i just looked for a nintendo 64 eemulator
<pike_> SexyBoBo: standard way is sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop   then just start or restart
<jungoh> darklard, haha no problem i know the feeling
<Warbo> SexyBoBo: press ctrl-alt-f1, login and run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<KoNsTrUcToR> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ruJ0AMxijdQ
<SexyBoBo> ty
<incorperated> that what sthink i cant find where i downloaded it from
<PyChild> and off i go, thanks!
<lmosher> PyChild: Oh right sorry im in windows at the moment :)
<kravlin> alil234: nickrud said you're good with grub. Is that true?
<incorperated> i have alot fo readme files and stuf
<KoNsTrUcToR> sorry
<incorperated> but i cant seem to find what to do
<incorperated> there is a install file
<BrianDonohue> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<incorperated> can i paste it to  you and see if that helps
<ali1234> kravlin: yeah, i know it fairly well
<vivi_> 
<ali1234> incorperated: pastebin it, or just tell me where i can get a copy of the source
<incorperated> how do you pastebin it
<kravlin> alil234: I've been working hard to try and get GRUB to work for one week.
<incorperated> ill do that
<incorperated> but how
<vivi_> could somebody can help me ?
<kravlin> alil234: With windows.
<greyfrog> !ask | vivi_
<ubotu> vivi_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<atman> anyone know if you need samba to share files from a host os to virtual machine?
<atman> samba installed on the host
<atman> ?
<pike_> atman: or ssh or ftp
<ali1234> !flood | incorperated
<ubotu> incorperated: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<vivi_> the problem is
<darklard_> so.... before i totally screw something up.... in grub's menu.lst ... if I just cut paste windows OS to above the Ubuntu in there it would be the default start
<greyfrog> atman, you could use nfs... it depends on the guest os
<pike_> atman: the virtual machine just needs to connect to its gateway (your host) with any way you want
<ali1234> kravlin: pastebin your menu.lst?
<jungoh> can anyone help out, i have no sound, and i keep getting errors when i try to open volume control (No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.) or play sound (MPlayer:cannot initialize audio device)
<kravlin> alil234: It allows me to select it from the list but unfortunately. It displays a bunch of non-latin characters and just stops working.
<incorperated> just copy the url from the site
<NemesisD> anyone? im getting a ton of broken packages in synaptic, over 100, what could be going wrong
<incorperated> or what you mean
<BrianDonohue> !broken
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broken - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<greyfrog> atman, personally I use what pike_ said: ssh/scp
<ali1234> incorperated: yes, paste the url it gives you here
<jungoh> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<vivi_> when i use the desktop-3d-effect,the title-bar is lost ?
<kdiggdy> does ubuntu support agp gfx cards?
<vivi_> how to solve the problem?
<greyfrog> vivi_, you using Beryl?
<vivi_> ?
<vivi_> no
<pike_> kdiggdy: yes.more important is if you are using ati or nvidia
<kdiggdy> ait
<kdiggdy> ati
<lamalex> vivi_, I have that problem too
<vivi_> just the compiz which is inculded
<lamalex> i use beryl which works fine
<lamalex> only compiz does it
<kravlin> alil234: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26534/
<genti> vivi_ me too
<vivi_> ?
<greyfrog> !beryl | vivi_
<ubotu> vivi_: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<vivi_> en ,how to
<kdiggdy> i've been trying to configre my computer for about 8 hours now and i'm almost at the point to giveing up
<pike_> kdiggdy: if you stick with linux id go nvidia next time. ati is fine for 2d stuff though and some 3d
<atman> hmm ty
<pike_> kdiggdy: whats the problem
<vivi_> compare with beryl ,i do think compiz is better,which is more stable and resource-saving
<greyfrog> kdiggdy, yes, ubuntu supports most agp gfx cards
<kdiggdy> well when ever i put my gfx card in and try to install or load ubuntu
<kdiggdy> it dies
<ali1234> kravlin: well, it looks okay - windows is on a different drive, yes? not just a different partition...
<greyfrog> kdiggdy, "put my gfx card in"?
<kdiggdy> it loads the kernel and the kills the screen
<kravlin> yeah. Linux is on a SATA drive. Windows is on an IDE drive that's set as a slave.
<kdiggdy> when i have the gfx card inside the computer
<pike_> kdiggdy: can you alt-ctrl-f2?
<kdiggdy> nope
<kdiggdy> my moniter does not get any signal
<kravlin> alil234: yeah. Linux is on a SATA drive. Windows is on an IDE drive that's set as a slave.
<ali1234> kravlin: hmm... and the linux lines work okay?
<kdiggdy> when i dont have the gfx card inside and use the intergrated gfx from the motherboard it runs like a bueaty
<kravlin> alil234: i wouldn't be talking to you right now if they didn't
<pike_> kdiggdy: ebay the ati card? :)
<kdiggdy> cant
<pike_> kdiggdy: what model is the card?
<kdiggdy> x700 pro
<kdiggdy> i have 2 that one and the Gforce 5200
<lo4fer> any equivalent of the dead pixel buddy program for us linux users?
<ali1234> kravlin: okay... the windows drive is set as slave? if there is a master, then wouldnt that drive be (hd1)? and if there wasnt a master, would the drive work properly as a slave?
<ali1234> kravlin: or in other words, maybe you meant (hd2,0)?
<vivi_> i had used BERYL for once ,but then i uninstal it
<Techi> hey all
<Techi> quick question
<incorperated> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26535/
<incorperated> theres the url to the paste
<lo4fer> i was underwhelmed by beryl
<incorperated> let me know if you need anymore information
<ice799> Hey -- I have an old computer that I don't have the correct monitor adapter for -- its a P3 with a VGA graphics card and I only have a DVI cable -- is there a way to do an automated or remote console instalation of ubuntu on that system?
<ali1234> incorperated: okay, i'm checking it
<lo4fer> i was too lazy to even learn how to use beryl. that's how unappealing it was to me. i just uninstalled after 30 seconds of moving the wavy windows around.
<darklard_> Anyone can help with a quick grub question?
<Techi> I have a ubuntu server, with 2 NIC cards... If i were using Windows, i could bind both NIC's to a bridge, and let the bridge control the IP address. Is there some way in Ubuntu Server 7.04 to do this?
<Mod_Man> i love the beryl cube
<ctothej> subversion froze in the middle of a download, how can i restart from where it left ofF?
<lo4fer> darklard you don't have to ask if you can ask or if someone knows. just ask and ppl will answer if they can.
<darklard_> I want windows to be the default boot up (for wife) currently ubuntu is default can I just copy paste?
<con1> is beryl slow?
<lo4fer> mod_man: that's the thing, i was too lazy to even get that far with it lol
<vivi_> but beryl takes too many resources
<vivi_> right ?
<darklard_> lo4fer i usually do but no one answered earlier ;-)
<lmosher> ice799: It might be easier to get an adapter? Radioshack? I'm sure it's possible though, you could mimick w/ another PC (but don't do the final install)...
<kdiggdy> pike, so anything
<Chore-Boy> i just got beryl working on my computer.... but wine runs very slow in it, does that have something to do with me running in xgl?
<con1> if i have a good graphic card, will it speed up beryl?
<Chore-Boy> beryl runs pretty fast on my x800
<ice799> lmosher, well i've used BSD before and there is a way to do a remote installation wherein the data output to the console is sent over the network to a receiving computer and displayed
<[Tiju4n0] > eh pelicano
<pike_> kdiggdy: i dunno i did a quick search of forums but didnt see anything other than standard x config stuff
<[Tiju4n0] > x ke me rajaste guacho?
<ice799> lmosher, i was wondering if ubuntu has something similar
<kravlin> alil234: I posted more information here. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26536/ No there is no master drive above the one with windows on it.
<kdiggdy> all right thanks
<ali1234> ice799: yeah there is, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OverSSH
<lmosher> Chore-Boy: I've used beryl and wine w/out a problem.. could be not enough ram or processor
<lo4fer> yeah sometimes you just have to wait 20 and ask again. i wish i could help you out.
<rustalot> can I tell cat (or some other such program) to print lines 234 - 260 of file foo.bar ?
<Chore-Boy> just, wine runs slow while im using beryl, i had to change the session to xgl
<julio> hi, what's the comand to delete and archive?
<tinwhiskers> con1 - that would be a big 'hell yes it would';
<ali1234> kravlin: can even windows operate that way?
<[Tiju4n0] > sobre que usas ubuntu gil me echas
<lmosher> ice799: Oh, yes you're right I've heard of people doing that. Oh ali got it, there ya go :)
<[Tiju4n0] > bueno cualquier cosa esto
<BrianDonohue> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<lo4fer> shouldn't be too hard to find documentation on changing default boot order in grub tho.
<wastedfluid> Hi.  I removed my swap, to re-size it.  I re-created it; it's still /hda5... however, I'm having problems.  WHen ubuntu starts, it doesn't auto-mount.. but if I /sbin/mkswap it, it works.. ANY ideas?? it's listed in my fstab.
<NemesisD> ok does anybody have any ideas why over 100 packages are showing as broken in synaptic?
<ice799> ali1234, that assumes there is something installed on the remote system already though! I suppose what I am asking might be difficult or impossible...
<Chore-Boy> lmosher: well, i have an athlonxp 2500, and 1gb of ram
<ali1234> incorperated: those compilation instructions are extremely unhelpful, unfortunately
<incorperated> ok
<julio> hi everyone, what's the comand to delte an archive?
<incorperated> where should i look
<lo4fer> default boot order in grub http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=280342
<incorperated> let me see if i can find a link to the site
<darklard_> lo4fer you would think... but it seems to be just so basic a question they don't cover it in their manual...
<lmosher> Chore-Boy: Hrm should be OK then. Do you get good FSP with glxgears?
<Chore-Boy> lmosher: i also had to make an xgl session to get beryl to work, is that maybe the problem?
<ali1234> incorperated: try searching the ubuntu forums to see if anybody has posted a detailed guide to compiling it
<julio> sudo delete?
<Chore-Boy> glxgears?
<incorperated> ok
<incorperated> if not ill be back with a source or link or something helpful
<rustalot> julio: like, a .rar file you have lying around?
<Chore-Boy> ok, i ran glxgears, how do i see the fps
<lmosher> Chore-Boy: Just type 'gxlgears' and wait it will tell you the FPS every 5 seconds. What do you get?
<kravlin> alil234: I had two disks running that both had different versions of windows. I was able to switch the one that booted first in my BIOS and they worked fine.
<lmosher> Chore-Boy: in a terminal window, of course.
<julio> no, and archive called xorg.conf.fglrx-0
<wastedfluid> Hi.  I removed my swap, to re-size it.  I re-created it; it's still /hda5... however, I'm having problems.  WHen ubuntu starts, it doesn't auto-mount.. but if I /sbin/mkswap it, it works.. ANY ideas?? it's listed in my fstab.
<darklard_> lo4fer i've noticed that about lots of linux manuals they have answers for everything except the simple things ;-) I just wanted to make sure that it wouldn't mess it up if I just coppied the windows boot section above the ubuntu section
<jungoh> my sound isn't working at all, when i run alsamixer i get this error alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<Chore-Boy> lmosher: about 7500fps
<ali1234> kravlin: okay but in both cases, you had a master and a slave... i dont think you can have just a slave on it's own as the windows boot device...
<rustalot> julio: from the command line, or the GUI?
<julio> it's because i have some problems trying to install ati driver and i wanna begin all over again, from the zero
<julio> command line
<wols> ali1234: as long as the bIOS is ok with it, you can
<lmosher> Chore-Boy: That's fine, then. Ok. You're running xgl in another x? Hm. I remember having an issue w/ that once, I had to tell wine to run in X itself and I got much better performance.
<kravlin> alil234: Ill go test that out.
<Techi> Flannel, you around?
<lo4fer> yeah the forums work a treat when the manuals fail.
<tidrion> E: Read error - read (5 Input/output error)
<tidrion> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<tidrion> any ideas?
<rustalot> you want to do 'sudo rm /path/to/the/file'
<lmosher> Chore-Boy: Now I use X7, so no xgl anymore. That could be a cause of the slowdown.
<lo4fer> here is a good resource too, but as you see you can't always get an answer b/c there's not always someone who knows
<Chore-Boy> lmosher: im not sure i had to change it to xml because i have a radeon card, i guess, thats what the internet told me lol
<Chore-Boy> lmosher: what is x7?
<wastedfluid> Hi.  I removed my swap, to re-size it.  I re-created it; it's still /hda5... however, I'm having problems.  WHen ubuntu starts, it doesn't auto-mount.. but if I /sbin/mkswap it, it works.. ANY ideas?? it's listed in my fstab.
<lmosher> Chore-Boy: xorg 7, it just has a built-in composite manager (like xgl) but atm it only works w/ nvidia as far as I know
<PeDePano> hi
<wols> lymeca|3: aiglx?
<PeDePano> does anyone here use ubuntu 64 bits?
<julio> Why my desktop effects doesn function, after i try to active that, a window appear and say "desktop effect couldn be actived
<wols> it wokrs with anytthing but fglrx is more like it
<wastedfluid> Hi guys.  Need some help.  I deleted/re-created my swap file to re-size it.  It's still /dev/hda5... but it doesn't auto-mount on boot.  /sbin/mkswap makes it show up.  It's listed in "fstab".  any ideas?
<Chore-Boy> lmosher: is 7 just the new version? which one do i have with feisty?
<wols> !effects | julio
<ubotu> julio: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<julio> ok, thank-s
<wols> !repeat | wastedfluid
<ubotu> wastedfluid: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<lo4fer> !botabuse | wols
<ubotu> wols: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<lo4fer> bwahaha
<PeDePano> does anyone here use ubuntu 64 bits?
<lmosher> Chore-Boy: Yes. Now, for xgl... if I remember right you put X on display 0, and XGL on display 1. So I -think- if you want to get wine to go on display 0 you just open a terminal and type '$DISPLAY=:0" and then run wine, I've forgotten tho it's been awhile. I bet if you ask in #beryl someone can help you more.
<lo4fer> wols: just fooling
<wols> lo4fer: go to bed kiddo
<lo4fer> wols: i should. work tomorrow and all that
<greg_g> wastedfluid: does your fstab UUID for your swap match the command "ls /dev/disk/by-uuid/ -alh"
<wastedfluid> greg_g;  I don't have UUID's in my fstab..
<Chore-Boy> lmosher: thanks
<lmosher> PeDePano: I not currently, but I've used it before. What's up?
<wols> PeDePano: ask your real question
<greg_g> you just have the /dev/sda# etc?
<wastedfluid> greg_g;  It's /dev/hda5.. etc.
<greg_g> use pastepin for your fstab so I can take a quick look
<greg_g> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wastedfluid> ok.
<pike_> anyone need help? im in a giving mood
<wastedfluid> greg_g; http://pastebin.ca/580493
<wols> wastedfluid: boot, try to mount /dev/hda5 and see what error it gives
<ali1234> pike_: what's the easiest way to install on a machine with no cdrom, no floppy, no network, and no existing OS?
<wastedfluid> how do you want me to mount it?
<wastedfluid> I have to /sbin/mkswap to make it activate.. sudo swapon -a doesn't work.
<lmosher> Ew interesting problem. I (as some know) just moved around my partitions. I want to add a windows partition now, but my XP install is saying it can't find any disks. Why, god, why? Do I need to pre-format the partition NTFS for it?
<PeDePano> lmosher, my splash screen is not colored... is it normal in 64 bits versions?
<shiester_miester> pike_, you could help me :P
<PeDePano> wols, same thing for u
<shiester_miester> theres a few things I'd like to do that I haven't been able to solve
<sebastian> were i can find a ircop ??
<jrib> sebastian: why?
<wols> sebastian: #freenode
<sebastian> ok thx
<lmosher> PeDePano: hmm I think mine was. It might not be enabling the right driver for your videocard until the OS is running
<righteous> hello everyone i need help with installing a wireless card
<shiester_miester> pike_, my most severe problem is the one that this attempts to fix:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26364/ but to no avail
<righteous> can anyone help me?
<mezziah> great, now miranda over wine stopped working
<greg_g> wastedfluid: in my fstab, the mount point for the swap partition is "none"
<pike_> ali1234: we'll need a magnet and a num 2 sewing needle
<wastedfluid> greg_g;  I know, I changed that off a tutorial, and it still didn't work.. it used to be none, and still didn't work
<greg_g> wastedfluid: ok
<mezziah> oh it didn't
<PeDePano> lmosher, is there any problem with the linux itself? or may i use it normally?
<mezziah> nevermind.
<shiester_miester> pike_, i just realised that that thing doesnt really tell you what the problem is..  basically when I boot ubuntu on another machine it hangs and gives me the error "sh cant access tty"
<ali1234> pike_: last time i did it by hot swapping my harddrive (this machine does not have hot swap, but it worked... somehow)
<Beastlykings> where would I go on the net to make a .vmx file? I know there is a site but googleing is no ghelp.
<shiester_miester> ali1234, thats probably a really, really bad idea
<righteous> does anyone know anything about getting wireless cards to work
<lmosher> PeDePano: I think so.. is everything else color once it starts?
<wastedfluid> greg_g;  do you think setting up the UUID's would work?  thisi stotally annoying, because hibernate *used* to work until I res-ized my partitions..
<PeDePano> lmosher, yes
<shiester_miester> righteous, people come in with wireless problems all the time
<PeDePano> apparently normal
<righteous> cool
<righteous> i need help
<greg_g> wastedfluid: just to make sure, pastebin the results of "sudo sfdisk -l /dev/sda"
<wastedfluid> ok
<lmosher> PeDePano: Then it sounds like you're OK, it probably just doesn't enable the proper color modes until it loads the proper drivers
<righteous> with more than one issue
<righteous> if you would be so kind to help me
<greg_g> wastedfluid: btw, what version are you running?
<wastedfluid> greg_g; "sudo sfdisk -l /dev/sda" returns nothing
<wastedfluid> dapper drake ^
<jungoh> anyone wanna help out? i can load my gnome-alsamixer as root, but as a normal user i just get errors, what's up?
<shiester_miester> yes, we all understand the fact that you need help righteous
<wols> righteous: state your real problem
<shiester_miester> stop asking for help and ask your question :P
<PeDePano> lmosher, thanks, i thought that was a bug in 64 bits version
<wastedfluid> greg_g;  it says sfdisk cannot open /dev/sda for reading
<PeDePano> lmosher, in all the OS...
<righteous> i cannot detect anything from my wireless card
<righteous> using wiki
<greg_g> oh, whoops, switch sda with hda
<Beastlykings> nevermind, I found easyvmx.com
<shiester_miester> pike_, any ideas?
<righteous> im sitting next to my wireless router and it doesnt see it
<greg_g> wastedfluid: switch sda with hda
<wastedfluid> ok, hold on
<wols> righteous: what wlan chip?
<pike_> shiester_miester: from livecd or install?
<greg_g> wastedfluid: just making sure you saw it
<wastedfluid> greg_g;  http://pastebin.ca/580503
<righteous> how can i check that
<righteous> im a total noob
<shiester_miester> pike_, installed fine off of livecd
<lukealpha> << noob
<shiester_miester> pike_, i can boot from the livecd no problems, and install ubuntu feisty no problems
<shiester_miester> pike_, however, booting ubuntu feisty from the hdd doesnt work
<righteous> btw im using unbuntu fiesty x64
<wols> robert_: answer the question
<lukealpha> can anyone in here help me
<lukealpha> ?
<wols> lukealpha: don't ask to ask
<greg_g> wastedfluid: hrmmm
<mezziah> yes lukealpha, just ask your question
<shiester_miester> lukealpha, stop asking for help and ask your question
<pike_> shiester_miester: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=421588&page=2 discusses several solutions im not sure realy sry
<righteous> how can i find what wlan im on
<wastedfluid> greg_g; it *used* to work.  When I deleted my partition, and re-sized it.. it just no longer auto-mounts.  Hibernate no longer works, either.. >:|
<lukealpha> i cant get conect to chatrooms on gyach or get any sound
<kravlin> Well. That didn't change anything.
<wols> wastedfluid: I asked you to do something. please do it
<righteous> someone?
<sx66> how do you bring back the notification area with the wifi notification: only the battery is showing.
<wastedfluid> wols: I'm sorry.  You asked me to paste.. er, hold on
<greg_g> wastedfluid: I'm trying to find the line where you said what swapon command you used
<shiester_miester> righteous, no idea
<ali1234> kravlin: sounds like your windows install is messed up...
<wols> righteous: I asked you to tell us something. do it
<lukealpha> its not on windows im on ubuntu fesity 64
<kravlin> alil234: I really hope not.
<wastedfluid> wols:  It's already mounetd atm..
<righteous> wols i told you
<ali1234> kravlin: try removing the linux disk or disabling it in the bios or whatever, then boot windows directly
<kravlin> ok.
<righteous> i dont know how to find that info
<wols> wastedfluid: yes O lmpw- nit O asled ypi sp,etjomg secofoc
<righteous> can you please tell me how
<ali1234> kravlin: if that doesnt work repair it using the windows install disk
<wols> !sound | lukealpha
<ubotu> lukealpha: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<wastedfluid> ????
<ali1234> kravlin: if it does work, then i can't really offer any further advice... sorry
<wols> righteous: pci card, usb, pcmcia?
<wastedfluid> greg_g; /sbin/mkswap -v /dev/hda5 works.
<lukealpha> its not the sound on ubuntu its gyach i get no sound on it
<righteous> pci
<KoNsTrUcToR> server irc.irc-evolution.org
<wols> righteous: lspci
<lukealpha> i cant do voice conferences and i cant get into any chatroom
<wols> !info gyach
<righteous> i type that in the terminal?
<ubotu> Package gyach does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<greg_g> does the command top show the correct amount of swap space?
<wols> lukealpha: what is gyach? we only support ubuntu here
<shiester_miester> pike_, thanks for that page, will see if it helps
<kravlin> alil234: if that works then i may just change that in my bios whenver i want to go into windows.
<wastedfluid> greg_g: hold on
<lukealpha> gyach is suported by ubuntu
<mezziah> righteous: yes
<wastedfluid> greg_g; Swap:  1919728k total,    18724k used,  1901004k free,   462808k cached
<lukealpha> i have it i installed it through automatix
<wastedfluid> no, it doesn't
<wols> gyaresu: then tell me where ubuntu.com distributes this gyach please
<ali1234> kravlin: you can get the windows bootloader to chainload grub also... i think
<wols> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<righteous> what am i looking for wols
<wastedfluid> wait, yes it does.
<righteous> once i get to that screen
<wastedfluid> greg: it all matches.
<wols> lukealpha: see the "we don#
<wols> lukealpha: see the "we don't support it"?
<wols> righteous: paste it in a pastebin
<kravlin> alil234: I want as little interfacing with windows as possible.
<righteous> im a total noob man
<rustalot> does the search function in less (/query) work the same way as grep
<righteous> i dont know what a paste bin is
<wols> !paste | righteous
<ubotu> righteous: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wastedfluid> wols: mount: mount point none does not exist
<lukealpha> ok well thanks for the help anyways guys
<Mod_Man> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_change_default_Operating_System_boot-up_for_GRUB_menu
<Dr_willis> rustalot,  yes. same as in 'vi' I belive also.
<Frogzoo> rustalot: egrep, yes
<lukealpha>  amd 64
<lukealpha> amd 64 3800 dualcore
<lukealpha> 2 gb ram
<lukealpha> 1 terabyte hard drive
<KuunLB> hmm is there an xchat command that will list my current ubuntu version ?
<wols> lukealpha: this is OT. but yes we can see how you are very potent with a machine like this. do you have a sports car too?
<reya276> How can I remove realplayer?
<wols> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<righteous> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26539/
<righteous> i think thats how you view my paste
<righteous> wols
<wols> reya276: how did you install it?
<lukealpha>  768mb vga directx10
<kravlin> alil234: It changed to hda. so that would make me need to change the hd to hd0?
<shiester_miester> lukealpha, your e-penis must be HUUUUUGE
<lukealpha> dual sli
<reya276> make install realplayer
<shiester_miester> lukealpha, also, the enter key is not punctuation, please write your text in one line
<reya276> or did I
<wols> reya276: you have a broadcom 4318 chip. either use the bcm43xx driver via bcm43xx-fwcutter or use NDISwrapper with with your windows driver
<mezziah> guys i need your help.. it seems that 'man' stopped working. everytime i enter something like.. say 'man irssi' it just gives me a list of commandline parameters, like in 'man --help' or something
<reya276> hum.. good question I don't remember all I know is that it is a .bin file not .deb
<ali1234> kravlin: not sure... the best way to find out is to look at the list of devices from the grub prompt
<wols> righteous: both have tons of howtos for ubuntu I imagine
<kravlin> alil234: That would make it hd0 even with the Sata drive.
<mezziah> the package 'manpages' is installed
<ali1234> kravlin: also windows sometimes has problems if you move the boot device around
<kravlin> i think.
<righteous> ive followed a few
<righteous> they make it seem so easy
<righteous> lol
<righteous> never is
<lukealpha> i also have a 8 core amd athlon
<reya276> huh? broadcom, no you guys are thinking of the Laptop wireless issue I had I fixed that
<righteous> thats why im asking a pro
<greg_g> wastedfluid: I have no idea right now... I mean, your fstab looks right and that really should be it
<lukealpha> 4 gb ram
<wols> righteous: then you don't ask #ubuntu but real.com. the way to delete stuff like that is delete all the files it installed
<yo2k> mezziah: sudo updatedb
<Frogzoo> mezziah: do you get anything from 'alias man' ?
<shiester_miester> lukealpha, are you trying to impress us
<Naisenu> Installed the ntfs-3g and ntfs-config. Ran ntfs-config to allow access on internal HDD. Appear to allow only root to write. Anyway I can allow the two main users permissions to write to the drive?
<mezziah> thanks i'll try that out
<righteous> wols
<ali1234> kravlin: also if windows is installed on a raw partition that could affect it - it would be (hd1) then i think
<righteous> im not using real
<righteous> lol
<reya276> all I want to do is remove realplayer from my system
<wols> lukealpha: stop that you're being OT
<mezziah> Frogzoo: wait a sec
<wols> righteous: sorry. reya276 is
<lukealpha> what is ot ?
<righteous> did you get that pastebin
<righteous> wols
<vlad_> heya, does feisty have debuginfo packages available?
<wols> reya276: you didn't use a ubuntu .deb so #ubuntu cannot help you
<Naisenu> lukealpha, ot = Off Topic
<mezziah> yo2k: didn't change anything
<reya276> wols you lost me on that one
<wols> righteous: I did and UI answered you
<lukealpha> lol
<shiester_miester> lukealpha, youre doing a pretty crappy job of being impressive...most of the people in this channel are hardcore geeks that know of much better rigs than yours
<mezziah> Frogzoo: bash: alias: man: not found
<SaveFerris_> shes asleep already? or is she raving?
<kravlin> alil234: so when i get into the grub prompt what do i type to bring up the list of devices.
<vlad_> oh, -dbg I guess?
<righteous> whos ui
<reya276> ok got yah
<righteous> i dont understand wols
<yo2k> mezziah: try again --> man packages
<Frogzoo> mezziah: ok, how bout 'which man'
<lukealpha>  im not trying to be impressive
<wols> righteous: if you want us to help you, use .debs to install stuff. debs from ubunut.com. also: we cannot know where and how realplayer installed files so we cannot help you to remove it. ask real.com
<ali1234> kravlin: about grub - when you see the grub menu when booting, you can escape to a grub prompt. at that point you can type in commands like in the menu.lst, as well as others
<lukealpha> i was just trying to see the reaction i would get from people
<shiester_miester> no, youre just listing all the specs of your system on one line each for absolutely no reason
<righteous> wols im not using real player
<righteous> come on man
<SaveFerris_> hey where are we?
<mezziah> yo2k: yep, as said, same behaviour
<lukealpha> lol
<righteous> why do you keep saying that
<wols> lukealpha: stop trolling
<lukealpha> yes to get a reaction
<reya276> the reason why I came here is because I'v been searching everywhere on how to remove it, no luck, bu thanks
<shiester_miester> lukealpha, why? do you think we care about your hardware?
<righteous> i dont need help with real player
<wols> !ops lukealpha is trolling
<AutoMatriX> hi folks, the screensaver 'sonar' under Gnome should be able to display networks in stead of the usual Migs and F18 ... can someone help ?
<righteous> i need help with my wireless vard
<kravlin> alil234: right. So what commands do i use to bring up the info on my hard drives?
<mezziah> Frogzoo: that's quite a lot of output, i'll paste it somewhere else
<ali1234> kravlin: just checking
<lukealpha> lol see this is the reason why i did cause i know you folks in here would ask me questions like this
<Frogzoo> mezziah: 'which man' should just give /usr/bin/man
<righteous> can someone else help me
<righteous> wols doesnt know what hes talking about
<mezziah> Frogzoo: http://pastebin.ca/580520
<shiester_miester> lukealpha, you kinda ruined the potential for reaction when you came in and said you were a noob :P a noob with a good system is nothing special
<ali1234> kravlin: try "root (" followed by tab
<bruenig> righteous, what is the issue
<lukealpha> i dont have a good system
<righteous> cannot connect to my wireless router
<wols> bruenig: broadcomn 4318
<righteous> cannot get a signal
<shiester_miester> yeah you do, its quite good...not the best but good enough for most things
<bruenig> righteous, and what makes you think wols is wrong?
<mezziah> Frogzoo: oh, i found out that '/usr/bin/man irssi' works
* Naisenu just needs quick help with users/groups and permissions to her NTFS drive
<lukealpha> no not for my needs
<righteous> hey kept talking about real player
<righteous> he*
<wols> !ntfs | Naisenu
<ubotu> Naisenu: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Frogzoo> mezziah: so what set this function for man ? try a new terminal
<righteous> i have no issue with real player
<bruenig> righteous, oh yeah that does seem off
<shiester_miester> needs like what, lukealpha ?
<ali1234> kravlin: or "root (hd1" then tab
<righteous> i never got an answer
<vlad_> hrm, no.. so no debuginfo packages for ubuntu?
<bruenig> !wifi | righteous did you read this yet?
<ubotu> righteous did you read this yet?: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wols> bruenig: reya276 vs righteous. *sigh*
<lukealpha> id rather not say its ot
<Naisenu> wols: Yah, got to the install part of ntfs-3g & config. It only allows root access to write.
<kravlin> alil234: Unrecognized drive string
<shiester_miester> suit yourself :P
<mezziah> Frogzoo: doesn't work after launching a new terminal.. and i didn't understand your question :S
<righteous> yes
<kravlin> alil234: Unrecognized device string
<righteous> its not very informative
<kravlin> alil234: sorry. its the second one.
<wols> righteous: have you looked for any broadcom howtos on the forums?
<Naisenu> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<doms> j #ubuntu-ph
<mezziah> Frogzoo: isn't there a variable like 'set man=/usr/bin/man'?
<Frogzoo> mezziah: grep man ~/.* |grep function
<ali1234> kravlin: i don't understand?
<ali1234> kravlin: dont press enter, press tab
<kravlin> it stated root (hd1
<kemax> Gnome Windows List applet shows only icons?
<kravlin> and then it did nothing at all
<righteous> its not a broadcom card
<righteous> its a buffalo
<ali1234> press tab again?
<Naisenu> yep that got me around full circle. I need the assistance with groups/users/permissions.
<mezziah> Frogzoo: http://pastebin.ca/580525
<kravlin> root (hd0,0)
<mezziah> Frogzoo: is there a chance that my new .bashrc (i got it from another place) messed that up?
<elmo_> i'm looking for a linuxdriver for my minoltafax 2600 printer... googled ages.. anyone knows help?
<yo2k> mezziah: sudo man packages
<kravlin> but it did nothing whatsoever.
<wols> righteous: you are mistaken. buffalo doesn't make a single chip broadcom does. ti's a braodcom chip
<mezziah> yo2k: works perfectly
<ali1234> kravlin: then (hd0,0) is the only partition it found
<bruenig> mezziah, export MANPATH=/usr/share/man:/usr/man
<wols> righteous: 02:08.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02
<Frogzoo> mezziah: open ~/.bashrc with a text editor & comment out the bash() function - you should open a new terminal & it will then work
<lukealpha> ok look i have another question anyone help me i promise its not off topic
<wols> righteous: unless you have more than one "802.11g Wireless LAN Controller" ?
<mezziah> bruenig: thank you but it doesn't work :(
<Frogzoo> mezziah: I mean the 'man()' function
<mezziah> Frogzoo: ok sec
<greg_g> whats up lukealpha
<righteous> i dont know man
<righteous> lol
<lukealpha> root@lukealpha-desktop:/home/lukealpha# cd pcsx2
<lukealpha> root@lukealpha-desktop:/home/lukealpha/pcsx2# ./configure
<lukealpha> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<righteous> your going beyond me
<righteous> i think i have one
<lukealpha> i try to instal this i get this error
<bruenig> mezziah, I am not sure what you are doing exactly but man is already in the path, there is no reason to screw with /usr/bin/man, it would have something to do with the MANPATH not the path to the man executable
<kravlin> alil234: Meaning?
<ali1234> kravlin: it sounds like grub cant understand the format of the windows disk, probably cos it is a dynamic volume or a raw partition or something
<doms> how to free my hardisk ubuntu? like emtry Trash and Empty Thumbnails and empty  apt/Cache
<yo2k> semarang: sopo iki...
<greg_g> lukealpha: well, is there a configure file in that directory?
<righteous> i am just starting all of this
<lukealpha> yes
<righteous> so i need my hand held through every step
<semarang> #semarang
<Frogzoo> bruenig: for some reason, man is defined as a function in mezziah ~/.bashrc
<kravlin> well i ran it from inside terminal instead of at boot.
<lukealpha> i also tried ./pcsx2 dont work either
<mezziah> bruenig: i don't know.. but i'm pretty sure it worked before messing with the .bashrc, so the problem should be there i guess
<bruenig> Frogzoo, oh, weird, sounds malicious
<lukealpha> and when i try to do a make it get another error
<righteous> can someone help me step by step
<righteous> or maybe vnc
<righteous> and show me
<bruenig> doms, apt-get clean is how to clean apt cache, you know how to do the rest I assume
<ali1234> kravlin: that should do the same thing...
<greg_g> lukealpha: is there a README or INSTALL file?
<lukealpha> no
<lukealpha> oh wait there is an install file yes
<wols> righteous:if you don't want to do any work or spend any effort yourselves: good luck. you will need it
<mezziah> Frogzoo: i can't find 'bash()', may i show you the whole .bash.rc? it's pretty huge though
<righteous> i am spending time right now
<Dr_willis> righteous,  depends on the exact version of vnc. i had to copy the /etc/vnc.conf file to the /home/USERNAME/.vncrc and edited it to run what i wanted
<righteous> lol
<jamman> lukealpha, do "cat INSTALL:
<righteous> i just need someone to hold my hand through the begining
<jamman> lukealpha, do "cat INSTALL"
<kravlin> alil234: so any other suggestions?
<lukealpha> ok
<n2diy_> righteous: I just checked in, what are you trying to do?
<jamman> lukealpha, do the second command.
<Dr_willis> righteous,  one issue with vnc is theres several 'variants'
<wols> n2diy_: get his broadcom 4318 working
<ali1234> kravlin: the only thing i can think of is try (hd1) instead of (hd1,0)
<ali1234> kravlin: but that is a total shot in the dark and probably wont work
<n2diy_> wols: cable modem?
<righteous> yes
<nickrud> doms, sudo apt-get clean  (for the cache) , right click the trash icon and select empty trash from the menu, and rm -r ~/.thumbnails/*
<spasticteapot> My sound on my laptop has mysteriously disappeared. Aside from system beeps, I get nothing.
<righteous> cant detect my wireless router
<wols> n2diy_: do you know what a broadcom 4318 is?
<righteous> or anything at that
<spasticteapot> How do I get my laptop to play music, video, etc through the onboard (intel) soundcard?
<wols> !sound | spasticteapot
<ubotu> spasticteapot: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<spasticteapot> IT used to work, but I had to manually restart it after it refused to come out of sleep mode.
<n2diy_> wols: a cable modem? :)
<kravlin> alil234: I just mounted the drive in linux.
<jamman> spasticteapot, are all of the channels turned up?
<wols> n2diy_: don't bother. broadcom 43xx are a widely known range of wlan cards
<spasticteapot> jamman: Yup.
<ali1234> kravlin: okay...? but grub is not linux :)
<jamman> spasticteapot, well, are you alsa modules loaded?
<n2diy_> wols: roger.
<spasticteapot> jamman: Fixed it. Dunno what the problem was - I just had to unmute PCM on the volume panel.
<spasticteapot> How it got jiggered off I don't know.
<spasticteapot> Thanks!
<righteous> thats great wols
<righteous> but i still need help
<jamman> righteous, whats your prob?
<wols> righteous: I told you what to do. if you don't whant to: your choice
<righteous> i cant get my wireless card to work
<chrismurf> Does anybody know how to view the clipboard in linux?  I copy and paste two identical things; one pastes, one doesn't. I figure it's a data format issue or something, but I don't know what the clipboard is storing.
<righteous> you gave me a link
<righteous> ive tried that
<righteous> ?~?~
<jamman> !ndiswrapper | righteous
<ubotu> righteous: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<righteous> ?!?!
<wols> kravlin: what happens when you chose the windows install and press enter int he menu?
<jamman> righteous, is that the place you went to?
<righteous> i followed the inital setup instructions
<righteous> in ubuntu help
<Oni-Dracula> does ubuntu have SATA hard drive support?
<Oni-Dracula> feisty, that is
<chrismurf> Oni-Dracula, yes
<nalioth> Orion: it does, depending on the controller
<righteous> but the only help i seem to find is to reload the drivers on that website
<righteous> i dont even know what a kernel is
<righteous> im completly new
<righteous> i need help
<Oni-Dracula> chrismurf, what could cause the installer to not detect a hard drive when the BIOS sees it
<kravlin> wols: it shows a bunch of non-latin characters.
<jamman> righteous, sorry, i gotta hit the hay now. somebody else may be able to help you.
<righteous> im not asking too much i dont think
<stonerrob420> hi
<chrismurf> righteous, but you're just asking it of other users like you ;-)
<jamman> righteous, i have to get up at 5:30 and it's 9:30... se you.
<Zambezi> How can I get another IP temporary? I can't make Tork work.
<n2diy_> righteous: so you found your wireless card modules on the net?
<righteous> i understand but someone has to know
<chrismurf> Oni-Dracula, it could be that the drive controller isn't supported by the kernel
<Zambezi> I need a simple thing for just some screenshots.
<righteous> this isnt a headless monster is it?
<wols> kravlin: tried to use (hd2,0) for it yet to boot?
<Oni-Dracula> chrismurf, poopie...no easy workaround I assume?
<yo2k> righteous: lspci
<righteous> already got that
<stonerrob420> anybody know how to mount a HD that the MBR is messed up on? ubuntu dapper
<righteous> you want a paste bin?
<chrismurf> Oni-Dracula, could be other things too
<wols> yo2k: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26539/ is his pastre
<Crav> what do i need to do to resize my windows partition?
<chrismurf> Oni-Dracula, do you know what controller you have?
<chrismurf> get to a prompt and type lspci
<wols> Crav: gparted
<n2diy_> righteous: I don't know who you are talking to? Use my nick if addressing me, so it stands out from the rest of the traffic.
<zed__> hello, before this last reinstall i had found a command to make "lspci" show all the info regardless of driver support. i forgot what it was, any idea ?
<wols> zed__: lspci doesn't care about drivers. it will show always all devices
<kravlin> no.
<kravlin> wols: no.
<wols> zed__: do you mean update-pciids to make less devices "unknown"
<wols> kravlin: try it then?
<Oni-Dracula> chrismurf, nvidia MCP51
<righteous> n2siy
<kravlin> will do.
<wols> kravlin: SATA is first in BIOS right?
<righteous> n2diy im talking to you
<adcurtin> I have a shiny new MacBook Pro, and I'm trying to install feisty on it. When I boot the livecd in either normal mode or safe graphics mode, it spits out an error: "/bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off" Does anyone have any idea on what I could do to fix this? (I've tried UbuntuStudio, and that works just fine, but I wasn't sure if I can install to a USB drive easily with a text-based installer)
<zed__> YES!
<kravlin> wols: its the first in the boot menu.
<n2diy_> righteous: close, n2diy
<llol> hello folks
<mezziah> thanks for your help guys, i keep playing around with the .bashrc :)
<wols> kravlin: I didn't ask about boot menu first. I asked about BIOS first
<yo2k> righteous: see at line 20
<righteous> yes?
<righteous> yo2k
<zed__> wols thanks, even after that i still can't see what the device is, any suggestions ?
<kravlin> wols: it should be.
<wols> zed__: paste tehe output
<zed__> Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0843
<Floog> I just installed ubuntu on my laptop. How would i get it connected to the internet by a 2wire homeportal router?
<wols> kravlin: then why don't you do what I suggested?
<yo2k> righteous: your hardware will detect, so you can setup it
<kravlin> i will. Im downloading something right now and ill be done in about a minute.
<righteous> yo2k how do i do that
<kravlin> wols: ill try it then
<righteous> yo2k i know nothing at all about linux i need a bit of theory and explaination with everything
<wols> Floog: used windows before? if so, what was your IP there?
<righteous> if you dont mind
<chrismurf> Oni-Dracula, sata_nv should do it for you I think
<elmo_> i'm looking for a linux driver for my minoltafax 2600 printer... googled ages.. anyone knows help?
<Floog> Wols, not sure.
<chrismurf> I'm not sure - I would suggest poking about on ubuntu forums to see if someone else had the same problem.
<zed__>  wols that's all i get 09:01.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0843 (rev 12)
<chrismurf> Oni-Dracula, sorry - good luck
<yo2k> righteous: wait a moment...
<wols> chrismurf: no. nforce chipsets > nf4 uses AHCI. check http://linux-ata.org/
<righteous> thx
<Oni-Dracula> chrismurf, well the information was at least helpful to know
<slackmagic> zed__: using ubuntu I guess? Feisty?
<righteous> please pm me yo2k
<Floog> wols, I don't remember my ip from before.
<yo2k> righteous: have you a manual of your hardware ?
<chrismurf> ah - wols thanks for the correction
<chrismurf> Oni-Dracula, you see that?
<zed__> slackmagic, yes
<righteous> yes
<righteous> yo2k
<stonerrob420> im fixing to wipe my drive and install knoppix.........with my grub/MBR screwed up its useless the drive permissions are locked and wont mount
<wols> Floog: lspci -vv. tell me the full PCI ID 1234:0843
<Oni-Dracula> chrismurf, yeah ill check it out
<vivi_> how to configure the nvivida
<chrismurf> Oni-Dracula, good luck
<wols> !nvidia | vivi_
<ubotu> vivi_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<slackmagic> zed__: it's possible that you need to update your lspci-database before you can get more information on what type of device you have
<mezziah> um.. somehow some lines in .bashrc look like randomly produced charakters.. like you bang with your head on the keyboard and tada, code.. *tries to figure out*
<wols> chrismurf: there shouldn't be any problem with the hdd Oni-Dracula. feisty should recognize it without a problem
<mezziah> characters*
<Floog> wols, sorry... not sure what that means...
<wols> chrismurf: dmesg | grep sda
<vivi_> ok ,thanks
<yo2k> righteous: find how to setup, ( all of wifi have ip default so can setup under web )
<Oni-Dracula> wols, okiedokie...ill double check the connections and stupid shit like that that I'm likely to do
<wols> Floog: lspci -vv. paste the output in a pastebin
<slackmagic> zed__: meaning you have to download the   http://pciids.sourceforge.net/pci.ids  file
<n2diy_> stonerrob420: why load knoppix? Just reload Ubuntu.
<wols> Oni-Dracula: does the BIOS recognize it? if yes, the connections are ok
<zed__> slackmagic, update-pciids ?
<slackmagic> zed__: and before you do that you are advised to back up your old/current one
<wols> slackmagic: he already ran update-pciids
<slackmagic> zed__: not that it will really make a difference because that database is being updated daily with new devices, but it sure won't hurt to back it up
<zed__> yea
<zed__> i already did
<tyler_d> dvd ripping software?
<mezziah> YAY, i found the lines who are responsible for that man behaviour
<wols> !dvd | tyler_d
<righteous> yo2k i dont understand
<ubotu> tyler_d: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Floog> wols : where am I supposed to put lspci -w? I'm a complete linux noob.
<mezziah> er, which*
<zed__> ok well i used logic and figured it out, it's the built in webcam
<wols> Floog: lspci -vv
<n2diy_> tyler_d: k3b
<amicrawler> hey guys is there a issue on sentding mail under kmail  with pop accounts
<wols> two v's
<righteous> yo2k how can i set up and what do i set up, it cant pull and ip
<stonerrob420> reload? lol? im on dial up it took me months to update and build it the way i wanted too
<wols> paste | Floog
<tyler_d> n2diy_: ty
<Floog> lspci -w
<righteous> yo2k it cant find anything
<wols> stonerrob420: reinstall grub. if your partition table is shot (also iin the MBR) then you need to reinstall
<wols> !grub | stonerrob420
<ubotu> stonerrob420: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<yo2k> righteous: actualy all wifi in 192.168.1.xxx, you can try ping 1 by 1 or use scaner ip
<wols> yo2k: you are talking gibberish
<Floog> wols Do I type that in the terminal on my ubuntu?
<Oni-Dracula> wols, chrismurf - thanks for all your help, but alas, I am a fool.  The drive wasn't connected *doh*
<wols> yo2k: he needs a driver for his wifi card
<wastedfluid> greg_g; You still there?
<wols> Floog: yes
<yo2k> wols: that wifi will detect right?
<chrismurf> Oni-Dracula, soo... it wasn't actually working in BIOS ;-)
<wols> yo2k: no
<chrismurf> Oni-Dracula, careful what ye claim ;-)
<wols> yo2k: his wifi is not detected or so he said
<Oni-Dracula> chrismurf, it's been a looooong day
<chrismurf> Oni-Dracula, no worries - good luck.
<Oni-Dracula> chrismurf, ty
<yo2k> wols: at pastebin, line 20, detect but not configured, i think...
<wols> yo2k: fyi if you have a wroking driver, iwlist, iwspy, etc from wireless tools will do it. no setting IPs manally and check...
<Floog> wols Says invalid option and a list of commands
<wols> yo2k: it's a lspci output. doesn't say anything about drivers
<yo2k> wols: ooo... really sorry...
<righteous> kiwi cant find anything
<righteous> whatever im going to bed
<wols> Floog: lspci -vv
<righteous> ill try again tomorrow
<stonerrob421> anybody got any ideas on how to mount the hdc1 where i could fix my drive?
<wastedfluid> Anyone ever have problems getting a swap file to auto mount after deleting/re-creating it?  Dapper drake; it's listed in my fstab, and /sbin/mkswap will mount it.  swapon -a will not.
<wols> stonerrob420: I told you
<yo2k> righteous: really sorry...
<stonerrob421> ive got a copy of my menu.1st file backed up on the HD but no way to mount to restore it
<wols> wastedfluid: what did swapon -a say?
<TaJMoX> stonerrob421 - boot from the live cd
<Floog> wols: bash: lspci-w: command not found that is what it says
<wols> stonerrob420: I gave you a factoid about grub. you need to reinstall grub
<stonerrob421> i did but ididnt work
<wastedfluid> wols; I have to reboot to find out
<Bogaurd> what's the name of the webmin package for feisty?
<wastedfluid> wols; do you know of a way to unmount a swap?
<wols> Floog: a) I epxlicitly told you 2 v's. NO w. I also had a space between lspci and the -
<Naisenu> uhm whilst playing around with getting my NTFS drive to work, i appear to have lost support for my sound card -- yet i have done nothing to touch it
<n2diy_> wastedfluid: why would you want to unmount /swap?
<TaJMoX> stonerrob421 then you are not providing enough information
<wols> wastedfluid: man swapoff
<Floog> wols sorry looked like a w not vv on my screen
<wastedfluid> n2diy_;  to try to paste what swapon says.
<dbzdeath[lappy] > i just added myself to a group how do i update that change without logging out?
<wols> dbzdeath[lappy] : you don't
<stonerrob421> what dod you need to know and ill try my best to provide it
<stonerrob421> do*
<Naisenu> Error message double-clicking the icon ish: "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<nrdb> Is there anyone here able to test a very simple 15 line C program for me, on a MACOS X ?
<n2diy_> wastedfluid: ah, ok, wols told you how.
<wols> dbzdeath[lappy] : groups refresh only on login/lgout
<Iberian_Lynx> i have ubuntu installed on vmware player. i've installed kaffeine on ubuntu, but everytime i try to play a file on kafeine, my X restarts. is it because i'm running ubuntu on vmware?
<dbzdeath[lappy] > wols: bummer... are you sure there is no other way?
<wols> nrdb: wrong channel
<tyler_d> my dvd burner has dissapeared from my system... but I have 2 of my removable harddrives(same one) (usb drive)?
<wastedfluid> wols: well, swapon -a mounts it now.  but if I reboot, it won't.  Let me reboot and grab the error message for you.
<nrdb> wols: just asking don't know anyone with one.
<TaJMoX> stonerrob421 - first of all - WHY won't it mount?  there must be some kind of error.   Secon, what are you trying to fix?
<Floog> wols: Okay now there is a bunch of stuff on the screen, what should i look for/
<wols> nrdb: it's still OT in here. ask #C or #osx or whatever. tho running foreign programs from itc is s dumb thing to do
<wols> Floog: paste it
<wols> Floog: in a pastebin
<wols> TaJMoX: he has a broken MBR but ignores my grub howto I pasted the url for
<Floog> wols: what is a pastebin?
<wols> !paste | Floog
<ubotu> Floog: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<vivi_> excuse me ,where can i download the languige package for opera9.2?
<n2diy_> ! pastebin | Floog
<oipat> What sorts of Wireless encryption does ubuntu support? ..or dont support.
<wols> vivi_: ask opera.com
<nrdb> wols: it very simple only uses 3 standard functions 4 if you include printf.
<IndyGunFreak> vivi_: the language package?
<wols> oipat: it supports both
<wols> nrdb: it's a foreign binary which means unless whoever runs it also compiles it himself from source, it could be a trojan. now please stop it's OT
<vivi_> yes the language package for chinese
<tyler_d> reading.... its a new kernel issue..... perfect...
<wols> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<adcurtin> Is HFS+ a kernel madule in the feisty live cd, or is it compiled into the kernel?
<stonerrob421> tajmox....give me just a few minutes let me reboot into the ubuntu dapper live cd and ill try to explain the best i can......im running off of knoppix 5.1 live cd now...ill be back in 5 min
<oipat> wols: I'm mildly retarded when it comes to networking. I encountered a problem while at work, the wireless admin-guy told me that the current setup was using "Key Index 2" or something, and he didn't know how to activate that on linux. How can I resolv that ?
<TaJMoX> i wont be here but try by yourself - i never needed any grub help and have had lots of problems with it
<vivi_> i have choose the Chinese option ,but the GUI of opera is still for english ?
<wols> oipat: WEP?
<TaJMoX> the next question someone asks my answer is going to be: Google.com
<Naisenu> Anyone know how I can get my sound card back.... I was working with groups and trying to get my NTFS drive read/writable and now I don't have sound.
<oipat> wols: I guess so, that was ubuntu 6.06 btw. using fiesty now..
<stonerrob421> ive worked on it for 3 days look at my post @ ubuntuforums.org
<wols> Naisenu: are you in group audio?
<n2diy_> TaJMoX: what would we learn from that answer? :)
<vmbrussel> Anybody have some recommendations for alternatives to godaddy for domain name registration? Something more linux friendly.
<TaJMoX> vivi_ http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hs=UYD&q=opera+language&btnG=Search
<Naisenu> wols: How can I find out if I am or not?
<metbsd> i'm downloading kubuntu dvd
<wastedfluid> wols: swapon: /dev/hda5: Invalid argument
<yo2k> wastedfluid: df
<wols> oipat: /usr/share/doc/wireless-tools. it's either a setting in /etc/interfaces where you can speciry it all or gnome network manager can do it too in which case I dunno how
<TaJMoX> naisenu : cat /etc/group
<wastedfluid> yo2k; : ?
<wols> wastedfluid: fdisk -l
<Naisenu> uhm and my "Administration" section is a whole lot shorter than it should be
<wastedfluid> wols: /dev/hda5           11923       12161     1919736   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<wols> Naisenu: groups
<TaJMoX> wols : fdisk -l needs sudo
<oipat> wols: Ok, thanks. I'll look into that.
<n2diy_> wastedfluid: yo2k, df -h is friendlier.
<Naisenu> hrm i do not appear to be a part of group audio
<wols> wastedfluid: ls -al /dev/hda5
<slackmagic> vmbrussel: define linux friendly, all you do it purchase the domain, set up the nameservers, probably change some details about your whereabouts, and that's pretty much it :P
<Jamie_Waterloo> QQ: I plan to build a Ubuntu server to host my webserver, and also handle bittorrents. The server will include storage for my downloads, photos, etc. What's the best way for my family Windows XP computer to access the server? I almost wish there was a way to turn the server into a virtual SAN for storage if it's possible.
<wols> n2diy_: df -h only shows what's mounted. his problem is he cannot mount...
<wastedfluid> wols:  /dev/hda5           11923       12161     1919736   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<wastedfluid>  <-- is my fdisk -l for hda5.
<wols> Jamie_Waterloo: samba
<wastedfluid> wols: if I /sbin/mkswap, it will "mount" - but I can never get swapon -a to work.
<wols> wastedfluid: I asked you something
<stonerrob421> be bcak in a few mins
<wastedfluid> wols: brw-rw---- 1 root disk 3, 5 2007-06-20 19:49 /dev/hda5
<vmbrussel> slackmagic, the ceo of godaddy for the longest time refused to allow access to the site via any other browser besides IE. He's anti linux
<n2diy_> wols: doesn't df do the same thing? maybe df -a is what he is after?
<slackmagic> vmbrussel: and I personally use http://onedomainplace.com/   but then again I haven't looked around for cheaper places for a long time..it works fine for me so i never bothered to look elsewhere
<Iberian_Lynx> i have Ubuntu installed on vmware player. i've installed kaffeine on ubuntu, but everytime i try to play a file on kafeine, my X restarts. is it because i'm running Ubuntu on vmware?
<wols> n2diy_: no. I told you: only mounted filesystems. his problem is it doesn't mount
<Naisenu> if it helps here is the output of the "cat /etc/group": http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26544/
<vmbrussel> slackmagic, I'll check it out. how much are you paying with them?
<TaJMoX> iberian_lynx you will have to check the log files to see why it crashes
<Naisenu> how do i re-add myself to said group?
<Iberian_Lynx> TaJMoX, where is X's log file?
<slackmagic> vmbrussel: 8.95 - 7.95 depending on the timespan you're paying for
<wols> Naisenu: are your chris or kate?
<vmbrussel> slackmagic, that's a good price
<Naisenu> neither
<Naisenu> carissa
<TaJMoX> iberian_Lynx : /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Rober1> Hello i need help with my video card settings, i have a Nvidia TNT2 32MB video card which im unable to get OpenGL working with Ubuntu
<Iberian_Lynx> thank you TaJMoX
<Rober1> can some one help me with this please.
<slackmagic> vmbrussel: yep i know :P I looked around a lot back then when I purchased my first domain..and ever since it's always been onedomainplace.com
<Floog> ! pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<n2diy_> wols: ok, I must have got my threads crossed, I thought you told him to use df.
<wastedfluid>  wols: did you get that last line?
<vivi_> thanks ,i have solve the problem
<wols> wastedfluid: yes. and since it's there I dunno why swapon says that
<TaJMoX> i told you my google method would work
<Floog> wols http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26546/plain/ there is what was on the screen
<wastedfluid> wols; /dev/hda5       none            swap    sw              0       0 <-- does that look correct for fstab?
* slackmagic thinks the channel would be a lot quieter if people went and actually tried to read more stuff on their own, sites like   http://ubuntuguide.org  or  http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu/   or actually even google.com itself usually give quite a lot of information *grins*
<firebird619> I have a SB Live 5.1 Digital sound card (Dell) and a 4.1 digital speaker system. I only get sound from the front speakers. I have tried different entries in the ~/.asoundrc file that I came across on the Internet, but none of them helped. What can I do to fix this issue?
<wols> Floog: there is nothing by rich...
<wols> Floog: *ricoh
<Rober1> Hello i need help with my video card settings, i have a Nvidia TNT2 32MB video card which im unable to get OpenGL working with Ubuntu
<kravlin> wols: It doesn't even show the non-latin characters anymore.
<TaJMoX> slackmagic : everything i've learned about linux was thanks to google.   and before google, there was webcrawler.     anyways, the answer is always out there already if you know how to search.
<Floog> wols whats ricoh?
<wols> flug: shit. I took you for someone else. very sorry
<wols> flug: what is your IP in windows? when you use the router in windows?
<n2diy_> kravlin: nine edge down?
<wols> flug: e.g. do you use PPPoE?
<kravlin> n2diy_ Huh?
<wols> Floog: do you use PPPOE? what is your IP when in windows?
<wols> kravlin: did it work?
<slackmagic> TaJMoX: amen ..the problem is that - I'm not saying everyone - but quite a lot of people just keep coming here for all sorts of questions..questions they could find answers for by themselves if they took the efforts...I personally think you learn more by trying to search for an answer rather than just asking for one (besides..it improves your searching skills via google as well)
<Jason_P> I need help. I put the ubuntu CD in. The desktop loads. I click install. I choose my language, and then I choose my time zone and im completely stuck from there. How do I go on?
<Rober1> hellooo
<kravlin> wols: Nope. It just removed those non-latin characters. it now returns nothing.
<yo2k> Jason_P: restart your pc
<n2diy_> kravlin: your sign of line, about how T.J. Watson was buried? A: nine edge down?
<Rober1> i would appreciate some attention
<wols> slackmagic: just say it like it is: most people coming here are very lazy who want us to do their work
<Jason_P> and when i restart my PC, what is suppose to happen?
<slackmagic> wols: I didn't say that :D
<kravlin> n2diy_ You must be thinking of someone else.
<Kprofthreat> Can I get someone's assistance? I'm having a sound issue with Kubuntu 7.04 Everything on ALSA, checked alsamixer, speakers ARE plugged in, don't ask, and I even tried compiling a new driver. I AM using an audigy soundcard. Any suggestions?
<Floog3> wols: not sure what PPPoE is... how do i check my ip?
<Naisenu> How do I readd myself to multiple groups?
<yo2k> Floog: sudo ipconfig
<yo2k> Floog: sudo ifconfig
<wols> Floog3: in windows: ipconfig. PPPOE means a network connection with username and password
<kravlin> wols: I did however change the boot order of the disks in my BIOS and the windows partition boots fine.
<Flannel> Naisenu: usermod -G [group1,group2,group3]  -a username (DONT forget the -a)
<metbsd> ppp on ethernet
<wols> Floog3: he asks about windows.... his problem is he can't get his 2wire router/modem to work in ubunut... I doubt he's in ubunut right now...
<kravlin> so why don't i just point grub to the start of the disk?
<Naisenu> Flannel, do the groups have to be in the square brackets?
<n2diy_> kravlin: yep, sorry.
<Flannel> Naisenu: no, group1,group2,group3
<Jason_P> yo2k: after I restart my PC, what do I do?
<wols> kravlin: you can
<wols> kravlin: (hdX)
<Naisenu> Flannel, ty for the clarification
<TaJMoX> slackmagic : irc support should be used for quick problems - or as a last resort - like for example: "What's the command to do x"  or  "I have looked everywhere, how do I get x to work with y?"
<confusedrandomne> wols: why configure on windows?.. shouldnt config be done via web interface on the 2wire box?
<n2diy_> Floog: nine edge down?
<yo2k> Floog: you can start a new os now...
<kravlin> wols: yeah. Will that cause any major problems?
<stonerrob420> ok im back
<yo2k> Jason_P: you can start a new os now...
<stonerrob420> and booted from dapper live cd
<wols> confusedrandomne: he cannot get on the net via ubuntu.. if he could access the box, je wouldn't be here I'd say
<Jason_P> yo2k: Do I take the CD out after restart?
<TaJMoX> not something like "I need vmware server to connect to my Mac server and then share files with my windows computers, how do I do this?"
<nickrud> kravlin, have you tried the map command
<kravlin> nickrud: map command?
<yo2k> Jason_P: yup
<wols> kravlin: no. but windows won't put a boot record in that palce. I'd say you won't gain anything
<Floog3> wols: my ip in windows is 172.16.1.34
<slackmagic> TaJMoX: that's how I mainly use IRC...for stuff I have no answers for really, after I've done quite an amount of time of research ..other than that it's just for entertainment to sit back and read what type of problems other people are dealing with here
<sluimers> can someone help me with printers?
<Jason_P> ok thanks.
<yo2k> Jason_P: ok...
<sluimers> I don't know how to reach one.
<IndyGunFreak> !cups | sluimers
<ubotu> sluimers: Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<confusedrandomne> wols: sorry havent been following that thread closely.. anw for Floog3, check if your ip address configuration is dhcp or static
<wols> Floog3: then ubuntu should "just work"
<Kprofthreat> Can I get someone's assistance? I'm having a sound issue with Kubuntu 7.04 Everything on ALSA, checked alsamixer, speakers ARE plugged in, don't ask, and I even tried compiling a new driver. I AM using an audigy soundcard. Any suggestions?
<wols> what is the problem you get?
<Talaman72> hey what is the get command besides apt-get?
<Rober1> Hello i need help with my video card settings, i have a Nvidia TNT2 32MB video card which im unable to get OpenGL working with Ubuntu
<kravlin> wols: i thought that the MBR was stored at the beginning of the disk.
<crimsun> Kprofthreat: what's the issue?
<TaJMoX> Talaman72 - aptitude     the gui is synaptic
<Floog3> confusedrandomne its static
<vivi_> why i can not write in the /usr doucument
<wols> Floog3: are you using WLAN or wired with your router?
<stonerrob420> ok how can i mount my HD and be able to to fix the grub/menu.1st
<nickrud> kravlin, I've been looking at grub-doc (I needed a refresher) and it mentions that chainloaded operating systems sometimes need to be fooled: try map (hd0) (hd1)  and map (hd1) (hd0) on the grub command line
<yo2k> vivi_: what do you write ?
<kravlin> nickrud: will do
<mcknin> If I already have php/gd installed, how do I install freetype/truetype support for php?
<Floog3> wols wired, I switch it between the computer I'm on now and the laptop.
<TaJMoX> vivi_ it is protected by the super user.
<wols> Floog3: the internet IP might be static but not what the router assigns you
<vivi_> a text file to the /usr
<Flannel> nickrud, kravlin, just add them to your menu.lst, before the root, and use the old root (as if you hadn't mapped them), if I remember correctly.
<wols> Floog3: /sbin/ifconfig on the laptop then
<vivi_> TajMox;
<Naisenu> Flannel, that didn't work
<yo2k> vivi_: sudo gedit filename
<TaJMoX> vivi_ usr contains your program files - which you dont usually modify.   if you need to modify a text file in the /usr directory use "sudo <command>"
<confusedrandomne> Floog3: can you access the web gui on the 2wire?
<nickrud> kravlin, keep up with Flannel  :)
<Flannel> Naisenu: What error did it give?
<Floog3> confusedrandomne Probly, how would I do that/
<Naisenu> It didn't give an error. It just didn't do anything.
<OrgulloKmoore> How can I install layouts?
<Floog3> wols the laptop is the ubuntu
<Flannel> Naisenu: What group are you trying to add yourself to?
<Kprofthreat> /w crimsun Oh, I was told to ask you actually.
<OrgulloKmoore> keyboard layouts, that is
<wols> Floog3: use ifcon fig on the laptop and we can tell you
<nickrud> OrgulloKmoore, keyboard layouts?
<confusedrandomne> Floog3: try http://ADDRRESS OF DEFAULT GATEWAY
<wols> Floog3: I know what OS the laptop runs
<n2diy_> yo2k: gksudo gedit
<OrgulloKmoore> I know how to normally, but it gives me no layouts to choose from
<vivi_> i mean that i have a file on the desktop,then i want to move it to the /usr
<Naisenu> adm,dialout,fax,cdrom,floppy,tape,audio,dip,plugdev,scanner,admin,fuse
<OrgulloKmoore> yes, NickPresta
<Flannel> Naisenu: What groups are you currently in?
<OrgulloKmoore> nickrud**
<wols> OrgulloKmoore: consoloe-data IIRC
<vivi_> how to do ?
<Naisenu> Flannel, the ones I accidentally removed myself from :) (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26547/)
<yo2k> n2diy_: what different? i new in ubuntu..
<nickrud> OrgulloKmoore, system->prefs->keyboard tab layout
<stonerrob420> what i was trying to do is a make this system a dual boot system from seperate HDs one was going to have knoppix 5.1 and the other ubuntu dapper i modified the grub but now the computer freezes before the grub menu comes up and cannot be mounted using a live cd....maybe im missing something
<wols> vivi_: mv it as root
<Naisenu> Flannel, FYI, I am "carissa"
<TaJMoX> vivi_ why do you want to move it to /usr ?   /usr is for your program data.     sudo mv file1 /usr/file2
<Flannel> Naisenu: eh, forgot the -a, hmm?  What does 'groups' give you?
<n2diy_> ! gksudo | yo2k
<ubotu> yo2k: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<Flannel> Naisenu: that's much easier than catting a text file
<stonerrob420> anybody got any ideas?
<imbecile> hey guys, I thought beryl was in the repos for feisty.. I cant find it.. any idea why?
<Naisenu> Flannel, I ran it as: sudo usermod -G adm,dialout,fax,cdrom,floppy,tape,audio,dip,plugdev,scanner,admin,fuse -a carissa
<Flannel> Naisenu: what groups are you currently in?
<yo2k> n2diy_: ok.... thank's...
<vivi_> this file is a lng-package for the browser
<wols> stonerrob420: if you can't mount it your partition table is probably shot. how maany partitions where on the disk?
<wols> stonerrob420: and what is now on the disk?
<Rober1> Hello i need help with my video card settings, i have a Nvidia TNT2 32MB video card which im unable to get OpenGL working with Ubuntu
<OrgulloKmoore> nickrud> I know, but there are none to choose from. That list used to be full, but I recently reinstalled/upgraded to feisty in a very ghetto way...and now they're gone
<n2diy_> yo2k:  nada
<stonerrob420> ok give me a sec to look
<wols> Rober1: nvidia-glx legacy
<Naisenu> Flannel, Apparently only a group I was trying to create: "dutton"
<nickrud> OrgulloKmoore, there's an add button
<Rober1> did it already
<Rober1> dosent work
<Floog3> wols says I'm 169.254.6.76
<Student> Anyone know what could be causing: "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" erron on boot?
<vivi_> and i should move it to the location of the software
<nickrud> OrgulloKmoore, I watched that, it was extremely educational
<OrgulloKmoore> yes I know, nickrud, but where there should be a long list of choices for me to add, there is nothing
<Rober1> i dont know how to enable it
<somedrew> imbecile beryl's in universe
<wols> Floog3: sudo /etc/init.d/netwroking restart
<OrgulloKmoore> you watched what?
<marcus__> Am I the only one who noticed there is no irc client by default in ubuntu?
<wols> Floog3: and: what interfaces do you have? names?
<OrgulloKmoore> oh, the ghetto upgrade
<OrgulloKmoore> heh
<ali1234> marcus__: gaim/pidgin
<kravlin> nickrud, Flannel, wols : here's a link to the configuration now.
<Student> marcus__, Pidgin? Formely Gaim.
<kravlin> http://pastebin.com/933143
<imbecile> somedrew,  how do i enable universe repos?
<slackmagic> Rober1:   glxinfo | grep direct
<Flannel> Naisenu: Right.  Ok, since you're currenlty not in admin, you can't sudo.  So you'll need to reboot, (unless you have another user that has sudo privs), at GRUB, go to a "recovery mode", it'll be a root prompt, add your user to her groups, and you're good.
<marcus__> ali1234: Never thought of GAIM as an IRC client. Thanks.
<wols> kravlin: do NOT use pastebin.com. it's slooooooww
<slackmagic> Rober1: what do you get from that?
<slackmagic> Rober1: might want to pastebin it
<Naisenu> Flannel, Yes i'll hop into hubby's account
<sx66> does linux read and right fat 32?
<kravlin> wols: where should i paste then?
<wols> sx66: yes
<wols> !paste | kravlin
<ubotu> kravlin: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<slackmagic> sx66: should be no problem
<Floog3> wols Interfaces? Not sure what you mean.
<wols> Floog3: paste the full ifconfig output
<kravlin> wols: thanks.
<yo2k> sx66: yes and your kernel must support it.
<marcus__> Second question: Is there a way maybe in gconf-editor to change default icons or will I have to rebuild gnome?
<stonerrob420> here ya go wols>>>> sudo fdisk -l terminal output >>>> Disk /dev/hdc: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
<stonerrob420> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
<stonerrob420> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<stonerrob420>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<stonerrob420> /dev/hdc1   *           1        9541    76638051   83  Linux
<stonerrob420> /dev/hdc2            9542        9729     1510110    5  Extended
<stonerrob420> /dev/hdc5            9542        9729     1510078+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<kravlin> wols: do you want me to repaste that?
<somedrew> imbecile: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu post back if any problems
<wols> kravlin: please
<wols> stonerrob420: do NOT paste here!
<sx66> slackmagic: what should the mount point be?
<imbecile> somedrew,  thanks :)
<wols> stonerrob420: and for the third time now:
<wols> !grub | stonerrob420
<ubotu> stonerrob420: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nickrud> OrgulloKmoore, do you have xkb-data installed?
<stonerrob420> opps sorry everybody new to irc
<somedrew> imbecile, no prob. That'll get you setup
<Student> Anyone know the Ubuntu boot process really well? I need some expert level help.
<slackmagic> sx66: the mount point can be anything you define with your mount command
<wols> stonerrob420: you need to reinstall grub, and those urls tell you how
<furenku> hello! does anybody know of a good tutorial or help files for Om synth?
<slackmagic> sx66: most things go into /mnt ..lately a lot of things go into   /media/whatever
<OrgulloKmoore> yes, nickrud
<Planet-X> could someone please help me with ubuntu 7, i can't get vmware server to install
<nickrud> ok, my last option
<stonerrob420> ok thank you ill try
<Planet-X> under add/remove programs it tells me it detects and older version and to uninstall it and i do that and then go forward and it errors
<Planet-X> on like the first file
<wols> sx66: ubuntu automatically mounts all partitions it finds when it installs
<wols> !fat | sx66
<ubotu> sx66: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<OrgulloKmoore> nickrud> that was your last one or you've got one more?
<marcus__> media mounts show up on the desktop unless you turn them off. pretty annoying
<n2diy_> Planet-X: Ubuntu 7.xx?
<kravlin> wols, Flannel, nickrud : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26549/ (better?)
<Planet-X> yeah
<Planet-X> .04 or whatever
<wols> Planet-X: paste teh full error output
<Planet-X> k
<wols> kravlin: much
<nickrud> OrgulloKmoore, no, my last one. I've been away from this for nearly a year, and have forgotten a lot of what I knew, and a lot of what I remember is no longer true ;(
<sx66> wols: yes, I have some choices: I am trying to cut my ext3 to a fat32 1gb partition perhaps 2 gb for backup...how would I do that?
<wols> kravlin: did you add your sdb and since then it's not working anymore?
<n2diy_> Planet-X: Whatever makes a difference, 7.10 is alpha, 7.04 is supported.
<Floog3> wols http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26550/plain/
<kravlin> did i add my sdb? no.
<Flannel> kravlin: your root needs to be a partition, not a drive (hd0,0)
<Student> Aside from bad fstab and menu.lst entries, what else could be causing "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"?
<Planet-X> first thing when configuring vmware-server it says "A previous installion ... has been detected" etc. and it says to run vmware-uninstall.pl before proceeding, i did that and they say "looks like someone already did this already to all the files to remove"
<DrkCodeman> where is a good place to get acentiso2 compatable for ubuntu?
<OrgulloKmoore> well apparently I'm not the only one with this problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtkeyboard/+bug/38905
<Planet-X> "if it was installed through Ubuntu, you must purge the old package."
<DrkCodeman> i tried installing it without luck
<Planet-X> and if i go ahead and go forward
<Planet-X> it says
<sx66> wols: do I partition the ntfs to a fat32 (two gb)?
<Planet-X> Not all changes and updates succeeded. For further details etc...
<nickrud> kravlin, looks ok. Assuming the docs are right of course
<Planet-X> An error occurred
<_Ahti> How can i find out how much bandwidth i've used per day/week/month?
<DrkCodeman> hmm how do i install a debian package and auto install dependancies?
<Planet-X> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/vmware-server_1.0.3-1_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<kravlin> nickrud: The hard drive is hda.
<wols> sx66: yes. and fomrat it and then change yout fstab accordingly
<ivanAlvarez> any goo pages to download icons?
<freeagy> hi
<n2diy_> _Ahti: if you are on dial up, kppp can be set up to do that.
<yo2k> _Ahti: use mrtg
<_Ahti> ivanAlvarez: gnome-look.org
<Planet-X> that is all, then it takes the checkbox i checked and unchecks it for VMware Server.. :(
<wols> 06:18 < Planet-X> "if it was installed through Ubuntu, you must purge the old package."
<nickrud> kravlin, Flannel caught that, (hd1,0)
<wols> Planet-X: do what it says
<_Ahti> n2diy_: Nope, broadband
<Planet-X> not sure
<freeagy> i m install (synsptic) xchat-xsys and
<Planet-X> rm -rf /etc/vmware ?
<_Ahti> yo2k: Cheers, i'll check that ou
<arooni> what is a good WWSIWYG html editor ?
<Floog3> wols http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26550/plain/ here is the ifconfig output
<arooni> and how can i install it
<n2diy_> _Ahti: GL
<kravlin> ok.
<freeagy> type the commands and do nothin
<wols> Floog3: your network card won't get a dhcp lease. those DHCPOFFER thingies...
<Flannel> kravlin: hda is hd0,X, where X is your partition (remember, zero index unlike linux)
<Student> I guess after 6 months, I'm forced back to windows.....crap.
<Flannel> kravlin: er, hda is hd0 unless you're mixing SATA and IDE, in which case it could be hd0, or ould be something else
<Planet-X> not really sure what to do to satisfy that wols
<Plantain> What's a tool to thrash my CPU for a couple of hours with?
<wols> kravlin: sda is hd0, sdb is hd1, hda is hd2
<kravlin> Flannel: Im mixing those yes.
<wols> Planet-X: apt-get remove --purge
<ivanAlvarez> _Ahti: yes, but i didnt like any i liked any other suggestions?
<wols> Planet-X: stress
<Flannel> kravlin: How many SATA drives do you have?  And which does your BIOS see first?
<Floog3> wols so... that means?
<wols> Floog3: his ubuntu is sda and it boots in grub as hd0
<Planet-X> wols: stress what
<wols> Floog3: cable for example
<_Ahti> ivanAlvarez: Yep, deviantart.com
<Planet-X> i just installed it fyi
<ivanAlvarez> _Ahti: ok thanks
<kravlin> I have 1 sata drive, 1 Ide drive. I'm not sure how to check if it is found first but it is first on the list of hard drives.
<wols> Plantain: stress
<wols> Planet-X: ignore the stress one
<Plantain> yeah
<Planet-X> sry
<Planet-X> but
<Planet-X> apt-get remove --purge does nothing
<kravlin> flannel: and yes. i can reorder them.
<Planet-X> 0 up, 0 installed, 0 remove and 0 not upgraded
<freeagy> hi. i m install (synsptic) xchat-xsys and type the commands and, do nothin.
<freeagy> please help
<wols> Planet-X: man apt-get
<n2diy_> Plaintian: Check out the SETI project, they'll use as much of your CPU as your willing to let them.
<Flannel> kravlin: alright, well, it's not hrad to test.  One of those will be hd0, and the other will be hd1.  (depending on your BIOS).  Doesn't really matter which is which
<Floog3> wols Whats it mean that my network card won't get a dhcp lease?
<wols> freeagy: use apt-get then
<Student> *Grabs puppy - Help me, or else.
<wols> freeagy: it tries to get a IP from the router and the router won't give it one
<Planet-X> wols?
<kravlin> Flannel: the Sata one must be hd0 because i'm able to run linux off it.
<OrgulloKmoore> I'm able to add another layout under gnome...but not kde
<OrgulloKmoore> so weird!
<wols> Planet-X: read the documentation for apt-get to see how to use it. I told you the command you need
<sx66> w00t, 15 minute INSTALL OF LINUX
<freeagy> apt-get install xchat-xsys?
<Planet-X> wols
<Planet-X> i did the command u said
<wols> freeagy: yes
<Planet-X> and i know how to use apt-get
<Flannel> kravlin: eh?  Linux doesn't care which harddrive it's on.
<freeagy> ill try
<Naisenu> Yays. The sound issue and groups issue is fixed. Now one last thing, and I'm happy. I created a group called "dutton" with myself and another user in it. I want this group to have read/write access to my NTFS drive at /media/hdb1 (currently it's root only). I have installed and run the ntfs-config and ntfs-3g packages.
<Planet-X> it came back and said 0 to do
<wols> Planet-X: if you knew, you knew how to use the command I told you about. as you obviously don't: read the docs. you need them
<sx66> w000t
<sx66> ;D
<sx66> ;-D
<Planet-X> wols: apt-get remove vmware* --purge
<Planet-X> ?
<kravlin> flannel: Im in menu.lst and the option to get into linux's root is (hd0,0)
<sx66> ummmmmmm
<wols> Planet-X: since when does apt-get wildcards?
<_Ahti> Planet-X: No, run apt-get remove --purge vmware*
<Flannel> kravlin: alright, then that's hd0.  The other one is hd1
<Planet-X> just did
<slackmagic> sx66: i'd be happy if i could compile mplayer from source within 15 minutes on my 6 year old POS P4 1.3 ghz with 512 RDram :(
<Naisenu> Do I need to chmod or chown on the /media/hdb1 -- and I know squat about the numbers to make it read/write.
<freeagy> wois      E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)    kill xchat if its runing?
<Student> *Holds puppy over aligator pit - I will do it!!
<Planet-X> E: couldn't find package vmware*
<NForc3r> how do i uninstall wine?
<Flannel> NForc3r: how did you install it?
<_Ahti> Planet-X: You haven't got it installed then
<lvlint67> sudo apt-get install wine
<NForc3r> apt-get
<wols> Naisenu: no. you need the proper mount options when you mount it. paste your mount commandline or fstab line
<Planet-X> aha
<lvlint67> apt get remove wine*
<kravlin> Flannel: So i should use a root of (hd0,0) after remapping the drives?
<NForc3r> ohk
<wols> freeagy: you are not root. use sudo
<Flannel> NForc3r: then `sudo apt-get remove --purge wine`
<Planet-X> still getting the same error
<Naisenu> wols: I need a bit more information on how to get to these lines to paste them for you.
<Planet-X> fuck it
<wols> kravlin: yes
<sx66> why doesnt su work in the terminal...
<Planet-X> i will have to find another vm software to install or fix this
<Planet-X> l8r thx for your help wols
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | Planet-X
<wols> Planet-X: dpkg -l | grep vmware
<ubotu> Planet-X: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Student> sx66, Use sudo.
<_Ahti> Planet-X: What was your issue?
<sx66> eh
<freeagy> wols  i m use sudo
<wols> !root | sx66
<ubotu> sx66: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Flannel> kravlin: no.  That only remaps them for the OS (windows), you still reference it as hd1,0
<n2diy_> slackmagic: umm, you didn't sell me on helping you, I'm running a PII at 333 mhz, 256 m. of rame,  though it does have dual CPUs.
<wols> freeagy: then close any other package management app like synaptic
<kravlin> ok.
<Planet-X> rc  vmware-player                              1.0.2-2                                Free virtual machine player from VMware
<Planet-X> rc  vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.20-16     2.6.20.5-16.28                         vmware-player modules for Linux (kernel 2.6.
<Planet-X> ii  vmware-server-kernel-modules               2.6.20.16.28.1                         vmware-server kernel module dependency packa
<Planet-X> ii  vmware-server-kernel-modules-2.6.20-16     2.6.20.5-16.28                         vmware-server modules for Linux (kernel 2.6.
<kravlin> flannel: ok. got it.
<Flannel> !paste | Planet-X
<ubotu> Planet-X: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<freeagy> wols yes i m a dummy :)
<_Ahti> BAH! I've changed the frigging root password, nothing to it... i hate this sudo bs
<Plantain> Is there anything that'll give me graphical monitoring of the CPU temp of my computer?
<emman101> how can i copy the manual in the terminal?
<wols> Planet-X: stop fscking up and read the apt-get docs. you really need them
<sx66> 91%!
<Student> *Grabs Planet-X over aligator pit - Okay, now help me, or I'll drop him.
<Planet-X> kj
<Planet-X> k
<ivanAlvarez> Plantain: screenlets
<TaJMoX> _Ahti in the long run it could save you big troubles
<wols> Planet-X: lm-sensors and then stuff like gkrellm
<slackmagic> n2diy_: yep most of my systems are old..this is my main system however with my lovely 22" lcd..but it works..has been for the past 4 years on slackware..so I can't complain
<sx66> why is linux so fast to install?
<Plantain> ivanAlvarez: Thanks.
* TaJMoX feels safe when he's not running as root user
<ivanAlvarez> your welcome
<_Ahti> Planet-X: You don't both vmware-player and vmware-server...
<wols> Student: please do. better for the planet and the gators need food
<sx66> ivanAlvarez: you're****
<_Ahti> TaJMoX: Not if you know how to use root...
<emman101> Plantain:  try system monitor in the system administration
<TaJMoX> sx66 : it's programmed in the community - not in the cubicle
<Student> wols, lol
<sx66> TaJMoX: hey, remember me?
<Plantain> emman101: I don't see temperature
<Student> TaJMox, how did you to ttha *feels.....
<n2diy_> slackmagic: fine business, my first impression was if that box is a POS, what is mine!? Of course, it is a POS too, but it still works. GL.
<sx66> TaJMoX: I was the guy with the monitor
<Naisenu> wols: Am I looking for the /etc/fstab file?
<wols> Plantain: you need either lm-sensors or mbmon
<TaJMoX> student : I am what I am
<sx66> slackmagic: do you use slax?
<wols> Naisenu: probably
<imbecile> hey guys, Just wanted to say after months of running a dual boot with xp I have junked the xp and am now just using ubuntu.. thanks for all your hard work developing..
<Plantain> wols: I've got lm-sensors, but it doesn't appear in Sys monitor
<TaJMoX> sx66 : you have a monitor?
<n2diy_> imbecile: welcome to the light side, congrats!!
<Student> TaJMoX, How did you make it show that as a side comment - like *TaJMoX feels safe when....
<wols> Plantain: have you configured it?
<marcus__> do language channels translate to region codes in gnome?
<slackmagic> sx66: occassionally I use it to boot up friend's systems with my usbstick that has all my settings..but i'm on slackware and am happy with it (slax is great though imho)
<Plantain> wols: I believe so
<sx66> imbecile: what do you use for your PDA if you have one...TajMox, the resolution issue
<TaJMoX> Student : /me jumps for joy
<wols> Student:  /me text
<imbecile> sx66,  no pda
<somedrew> Plaintain: there's a sensors-applet for gnome-panel that uses input from lm-sensors, it's in the repos
<yo2k> wols: how to setup user color is different if he answer my ask ? ( use mirc under win, right now)
<Naisenu> wols: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26551/
<wols> yo2k: english please
<sx66> imbecile: okay, then .... ummm, is it a desktop?
<_Ahti> sx66: Why do people mention slax so often... whats so good about it?
* Student blah
<imbecile> sx66,  laptop
<sx66> _Ahti: it is fast and sexy
* slackmagic can't wait for slackware 12.0 to come out...just loves what pat & co are doing 
<marcus__> _ahti: slax is modular and live
<_Ahti> ok
<lvlint67> irc.freenode.org
<DrkCodeman> Anyone here able to install acetoneiso2?
<sx66> imbecile: what kind of laptop? and fav of linux?
<lvlint67> oops
<lvlint67> mis copy
<wols> Naisenu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions#head-2a64a964ff8833576586c7216a1199f022c505a6
<marcus__> _ahti: that makes it ideal for travelling.
<n2diy_> wols, I think we are a little more tolerant around here, I understood the question.
<imbecile> sx66,  dell e1505 and i love ubuntu
<wols> you can use the names for uid and gid. no need to use numbers
<TaJMoX> _Ahti sx66 - SLAX is a small live CD - Slackware is a full linux distrobution
<Plantain> somedrew: I've installed it, how do I use it?
<wols> n2diy_: I don't
<sx66> imbecile: what year? how old on the HDD?
<freeagy_> sysinfo
<wols> n2diy_: and if you understund it, answer him
<freeagy_> wols still not ok somthing      Unpacking xchat-xsys (from .../xchat-xsys_2.0.9-1_i386.deb) ...
<freeagy_> Setting up xchat-xsys (2.0.9-1) ...
<TaJMoX> imbecile : i love my e1505!!!
<Student> I wish there was some boot process genious here that could help me with my "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" error. Don't be shy now.
<imbecile> sx66,  I just got this lappy last november
<wols> freeagy_: full apt-get output in a pastebin
<sx66> TaJMoX: I use slax for booting off usb at my school...
<somedrew> Plaintain, just add it to your panel righ a right-click and configure the options you'd like to display (right-click on the applet and select 'preferences' or something similar
<slackmagic> _Ahti: they mention slax because they like it...and it's what happens to a lot of gnu/linux distros...don't you just love the freedom?
<Naisenu> wols: Can I assume that I can change uid to gid?
<freeagy_> ok
<sx66> imbecile: how old are yah?
<TaJMoX> imbecile : wow me too! - notice the price dropped a few hundred bucks =] 
<kravlin> SUCCESS!
<NForc3r> hey guys why is wine screwing up? i installed it with apt-get when i installed ubuntu and it ran fine, i then updated it because an update came out and now its all weird and i cant set programs to spesific OSes and the wine options arnt anywhere in the menus
<imbecile> sx66, 26
<sx66> kravlin: yehahhahha
<sx66> imbecile: I am 20
<NForc3r> im 14
<marcus__> ubuntu needs more language support.
<imbecile> TaJMoX,  are you in the states?
<TaJMoX> 25
<kravlin> 17
<TaJMoX> imbecile : cali
<n2diy_> wols, he wants the replies to his posts highlighted. gnome-chat does it for me, so I don't know how to help him?
<wols> Naisenu: uid=userid, gid=groupid. They are very different things. no you can't use them interchangeably even if they are usually the same number for a single user
<sx66> wooo highschool
<NForc3r> anyone know?
<yo2k> 38
<sx66> o_0
<wols> n2diy_: me neither. he doesn't say what client he uses and I don't do mirc support here
<imbecile> TaJMoX,  orange county here.. I always buy tech stuff on black friday
<sx66> yo2k: o_0
<NForc3r> n e one?
<Naisenu> wols: Yes I am aware what uid and gid are. So I separate uids with commas?
<Student> Need....help.....OR WILL GO INSANE! >:)
<TaJMoX> nforc3r - you can reset the configuration to default by rm -rf ~/.wine     but this will un-install all your wine programs
<Plantain> somedrew: works, thanks
<sx66> Student: for what?
<Student> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off - error, expert level problem it seems.
<freeagy_> wols http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26552/
<emman101> wols: do you know how to connect in mirc undernet server?
<emman101> do you know how to connect in mirc undernet server?
<NForc3r> damn
<NForc3r> is there any other way?
<wols> Naisenu: you can mount it only as one uid. a file can only have one uid, one gid. those options force the whole drive under one uid/gid
<n2diy_> wols, roger that.
<imbecile> emman101,  try /server -m undernet
<sx66> imbecile: do you a partition to back up your data just in case linux takes a crap on you?
<shiester_miester> hey, Student
<ivanAlvarez> how do i cd into a folder, because i want to install some icons and in the instructions it says that i need to cd into de gant folder
<sx66> do* a partition
<marcus__> can translation in linux support odd characters?
<shiester_miester> had any luck with your problem yet?
<wols> emman101: undernet.org. go to their server list and connect to them until one accepts you. tedious but the only way I found.
<Student> shiester_miester, Hey! You're back, and no, I'm worse off...
<marcus__> in other words non latin?
<kravlin> now to go grab all those wonderful windows drivers we all love so much.
<wols> emman101: use a client that can have more than one connection at a time, e.g. irssi
<slackmagic> Student: googling that error "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" shows roughly 76,000 hits..have you read the first 20 yet?
<|thunder> sup all. is there a command to apply changed to fstab without rebooting ?
<Ayande`sick> how can i recover mysql password?
<imbecile> sx66,  not as of yet.. i just did a fresh install today
<Naisenu> wols, Okay then I am completely lost as to how I can have two people who can have RW access to the drive.
<shiester_miester> slackmagic, we were trying to solve this together yesterday, to no avail
<n2diy_> ivanAlvarez: cd /path/filename
<shiester_miester> Student, i found some resources that might help
<Student> slackmagic, Yes. Look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=478715
<defrysk> |thunder, sudo mount -a I believe
<sx66> imbecile: please do a fat32 (min 5gb - for files docs and such) then back up music and media on external...just in case.
<shiester_miester> Student, try this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26364/
<|thunder> defrysk; thanks
<ivanAlvarez> n2diy: likw cd/dektop/Gantfolder?
<shiester_miester> Student, and this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=421588&page=2
<sx66> imbecile: I have learned that the hard way
<wols> Naisenu: two choices: make the drive writable by all users always. or put both users in a group and make it writable for that group via umask and the proper gid setting
<n2diy_> ivanAlvarez: yes
<|thunder> defrysk; that did it, thanks again
<ivanAlvarez> ni2diy: thanks
<defrysk> |thunder, yw ;)
<sx66> K I am off to a restart of FRESH ubuntu!
<ivanAlvarez> n2diy: thanks
<n2diy_> ivanAlvarez: nada
<sx66> w0o0o0t
<sx66> peace
<TaJMoX> my pits are fresh
<imbecile> sx66, I have a 500gb external i throw all my important stuff on
<Naisenu> wols: Both users are in a group. I was trying to query you about how to make it "writable for that group via umask and the proper gid setting"
<|thunder> why does my apple partiton only show up after i start gparted ?
<Student> shiester_miester, I don't get it - what situation is that solve for - I already checked my fstab and menu.lst - it all checks out, and the problem seems to be something uber complex now.
<freeagy_> wols      http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26552/    its like normail   i think
<OrgulloKmoore> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<emman101> nybody know how to connect to mirc.undernet server?
<|thunder> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Flannel> !offtopic | emman101
<ubotu> emman101: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<shiester_miester> Student, yeah i have no idea whats causing it
<emman101> ubotu: i dont understand
<derek_> Hi. How can I decompress .bin files in linux?
<mezziah> derek_: try 'sh <filename>.bin'
<n2diy> emman101: ubotu is the channel bot
<Crav> i need to resize my windows partition, i got gparted, but it says i don't have the proper plugin. what to do?
<Student> shiester_miester, It's been hell. I mean you can imagine, especially when all the common problems don't seem to be the issue - it's something "MYSTICAL" at this point.
<Naisenu> n2diy, Aw it's fun watching naive people talk to bots. :)
<shiester_miester> Student, yeah its the same here
<n2diy> Naisenu: been there done that, you to I bet?
<shiester_miester> Student, do you have any hard drives in a RAID configuration?
<Student> shiester_miester, Is this day 2 for you, or 3?
<Naisenu> wols: Both users are in a group. I was trying to query you about how to make it "writable for that group via umask and the proper gid setting"
<Naisenu> n2diy, not for eons.
<slackmagic> Student: is that while booting to feisty live cd? or all from your installed feisty?
<NForc3r> well wine is still stuffed
<oneseventeen> how would I list the mp3 files in a folder with only the filename on each line?
<slackmagic> Student: replaced any new hardware by chance before this happened?
<emman101> n2diy: but is it possible to connect to MIRC channel using this IRC program?
<shiester_miester> Student, day 4 :P its not my primary computer so it doesnt really cause me problems
<derek_> mezziah, some strange characters appeared and messed up the command prompt also
<n2diy> Naisenu: fool me once...
<Student> slackmagic, I'm on dapper, havent changed a thing hardware or software wise (software not intentionally anyway, but sure not hardware)
<TaJMoX> nforc3r what exactly is wrong with wine ?
<Student> shiester_miester, 4!!! You are a better man than I.
<n2diy> emman101: umm, I don't know what the difference is between mirc and irc?
<NForc3r>  i installed it with apt-get when i installed ubuntu and it ran fine, i then updated it because an update came out and now its all weird and i cant set programs to spesific OSes and the wine options arnt anywhere in the menus
<Flannel> emman101: mIRC is just a program.  It connects to IRC channels, you can use any IRC program to connect to IRC networks/channels
<andre_pl> how do I get the latest compiz-fusion on ubunbtu?
<shiester_miester> Student, how is that better? ive just had the problem for longer
<emman101> Flannel: so can i connect to a channel also using this IRC?
<Student> shiester_miester, It's better because...it's only been day 2 for me, and I'm crying...actually crying at this point.
<Student> Lol
<shiester_miester> emman101, irc is a protocol, like http or pop...it doesnt matter what client you use, as long as they support the protocol they will all work
<Naisenu> wols: Is this a correct line for fstab: "/media/hdb1 /mnt ntfs gid=1003,umask=007,errors=remount-ro 0 1"
<Flannel> emman101: You connect to networks, then join channels, but yes.
<shiester_miester> emman101, just like how you can view websites with firefox, internet explorer, gecko, netscape etc
<shiester_miester> Student, dont cry :(
<TaJMoX> nfocre3r : winecfg is the configuration program
<emman101> Flannel: i want to connect to #cebu in an undernet network.. how do i do that?
<|thunder> anyone know how I can give regular users full read and write access to a ext3 partiton with fstab ?
<Naisenu> Or anyone else who cares to answer ....
<Student> shiester_miester, I'v been holding bunnies and puppies hostage in order to get help....not really working out >:)
<Naisenu> emman101,  "/server irc.undernet.org"
<shiester_miester> emman101, /server irc.undernet.net, then once its connected, /join #cebu (type this in the server command line)
<n2diy> |thunder: that isn't a good idea, that's what winders does.
<wols> Naisenu: umask=022,gid=xxx
<shiester_miester> oh, is undernet a .net or a .org? :/
<emman101> ill try.. thanx
<|thunder> n2diy; its just a backup drive
<shiester_miester> Student, you will find that linux is very resistant to interrogatin tactics
<NForc3r> like id add a program to winecfg as windows  xp and i would then press apply and then ok, and when i go back they arnt there, it was working b4 i updated???
<Naisenu> wols: Ah you rejoined. I sent this just before you got killed by Peer :) Is this a correct line for fstab: "/media/hdb1 /mnt ntfs gid=1003,umask=007,errors=remount-ro 0 1"
<wols> shiester_miester: depends how muchforce you apply
<emman101> which is correct .net or .org?
<n2diy> |thunder: check out the chown, an chmod commands.
<wols> Naisenu: no. just add the two options I pasted
<Naisenu> emman101, .org
<wols> where xxx is your gid of course
<wols> symbolic name and number both work
<Student> wols, If you tell me to beat my PC...I'll do it.
<wols> Student: what has that poor PC done to you. beat thyself
<Naisenu> gah how do i check the numbers again?
<wols> grep <groupname> /etc/group
<Naisenu> wols, and where exactly do i add those bits?
<wols> to your fstab options
<Naisenu> yes ... where in the line?
<Naisenu> does it not matter?
<zipnet5> i use xubuntu but i can't login terminal ?
<wols> man fstab,  field fs_mntops
<Rutr0> Anyone else getting I/O errors with usb to ide adapters?
<NForc3r> i dont want to reinstall ubuntu like last time
<Saraphim> Hello. When I unmount a volume (for instane, sudo umount /media/music/) ubuntu changes its mount point in fstab. How do I change this behaviour?
<Flannel> zipnet5: you can.  ctrl-alt-f[1-6]  gets you to a TTY, F7 gets you back to your GUI
<k1gw1>  a way to "suspend" a computer from a command line? or more specifically, from an ssh session?
<Polyneux> I recently just installed Feisty, I'm a new linux user and such, I used a CD to install it, and never used teh drive since then, now I need to use a cd and it suddenly occurred to me I dont know how to access the drive o.o I dont see any way to get into it in the gui ;.;
<maison> that's the property of mount, you can't change it
<penos> hello my fellow bashers. here is PLY v0.1 sneek preview. you can get it from http://www.geocities.com/ggggunit7777/ . someone here requested that i should keep him posted about my project. PLY(stands for Primitive Lex Yacc) is basically a code generator and an interpreter written in bash to be run in bash
<penos> hello my fellow bashers. here is PLY v0.1 sneek preview. you can get it from http://www.geocities.com/ggggunit7777/ . someone here requested that i should keep him posted about my project. PLY(stands for Primitive Lex Yacc) is basically a code generator and an interpreter written in bash to be run in bash
<sx66> !resolution
<penos> hello my fellow bashers. here is PLY v0.1 sneek preview. you can get it from http://www.geocities.com/ggggunit7777/ . someone here requested that i should keep him posted about my project. PLY(stands for Primitive Lex Yacc) is basically a code generator and an interpreter written in bash to be run in bash
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<maison> !spam | penos
<primski> Boooooooooom!
<ubotu> penos: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<wols> KI4IKL: you mean run a ssh session, log out but let the program you started still run?
<n2diy> k1gw1: qsl?
<slackmagic> Student: gave this a try yet?  http://blog.shevin.info/2007/04/how-did-i-fix-cant-acess-tty-in-feisty.html
<KI4IKL> wtf wols?
<wols> !ops Penos is a spammer
<zipnet5> thx alot
<n2diy> KI4IKL: qsl?
<SMAKK> Anyone know how to install Ubuntu on my laptop that has 1.4 GB hard drive memory and does not boot from the cd?
<Polyneux> o.o
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Pensacola!*@*]  by Hobbsee
* Pensacola was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<Hobbsee> oops
<Saraphim> maison: Was that for me? I can't change that at all?
<k1gw1> n2diy: it's k1gwb...I'm logged into freenode on another computer so it went to k1gw1 i guess
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Pensacola!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<defrysk> lol
<maison> SMAKK: try booting without the 'quite' option in the boot menu
<emman101> Naisenu: have you try this already? it seems its not connected?
<wols> k1gw1: you mean run a ssh session, log out but let the program you started still run?
<n2diy> k1gw1: rr, cq fd!!
<andre_pl> how do I get the latest compiz-fusion on ubunbtu?
<KI4IKL> n2diy, EM53
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c211-30-198-135.thorn1.nsw.optusnet.com.au]  by Hobbsee
<wols> a!effects | andre_pl
<k1gw1> wols: i mean, from my laptop i want to ssh into my desktop, and tell it to suspend the whole computer
<wols> !effects | andre_pl
<ubotu> andre_pl: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<wols> k1gw1: what does "suspend" mean in your case?
<n2diy> k1gw1: rr, FN20
<Student> slackmagic, I'm on dapper - not faisty. I have one hard drive, partitioned to windows and linux - and if diggin into hardware is the only way to fix this....Ubuntu might not be the distro for me.
<zipnet5> can't I edit res monitor
<k1gw1> wols: like hibernate, but without turning it off?
<wols> !fixres | zipnet5
<ubotu> zipnet5: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<wols> Student: doing what?
<Saraphim> Hello. When I unmount a volume (for instance, sudo umount /media/music/) ubuntu changes its mount point in fstab. How do I change this behaviour?
<Student> wols, http://blog.shevin.info/2007/04/how-did-i-fix-cant-acess-tty-in-feisty.html
<wols> k1gw1: there is a hibernate command and that doesn't turn it off? do you mean suspend to ram?
<shiester_miester> Student, what type of hard drive is it?
<shiester_miester> Student, is it just plugged right into primary ide?
<wols> Student: try a different kernel
<k1gw1> wols: yeah, suspend to ram I guess it is
<Naisenu> wols: Okay fstab entry for /media/hdb1 now reads: "# Entry for /dev/hdb1 :
<Naisenu> UUID=9260996260994DBB /media/hdb1 ntfs-3g umask=022,gid=1003 defaults,locale=en_CA.UTF-8 0 1" -- i suppose i have to unmount and remount the drive for it to take effect?
<Student> wols, Didn't work - I could boot and mount on Live CD though - but if I can't get it all fixed that is somewhat pointless too.
<wols> k1gw1: http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=navclient&gfns=1&q=ubuntu+suspend+to+ram. depends very much on your hardware and especially ACPI. often doesn't work
<Student> shiester_miester, Reg IDE, yea
<wols> Naisenu: bad line
<wols> Naisenu: there is a space beteen gid and defaults
<Naisenu> wols: okay how should it look?
<ziroday> k1gw1: you might want to have a look at suspend2 as well as it is meant to be a better suspend  to ram
<wols> a comma. can't you figure that out for yourself?
<drgeb> hi I am trying to run gdmsetup and I keep getting this error that custom.conf does not exist
<Saraphim> wols: Easy there sir. ;)
<Student> wols, Also it's not the kernel - because it worked before with the same exact kernel.
<k1gw1> okay thanks
<n2diy> wols: lighten up, you aren't a drill sergant, are you?
<Naisenu> wols, actually no. because there's no information there in man about comma or space separated. and i c&p'd what you typed
<wols> n2diy: no. but I expect people to use that lump of cells above their eyes
<defrysk> wols, also avoid rudeness
<Saraphim> wols: You might as soon not respond if you're going to be impolite anyway.
<ziroday> wols: relax
<wols> n2diy: and expect them to read documentation. if they dn't want to: fine: hire a conslutant
<Naisenu> wols: "The  fourth  field, (fs_mntops), describes the mount options associated with the filesystem."
<Naisenu> that's all it says
<emman101> /server irc.undernet.net is not working.. i cant connect.. pls help
<wols> emman101: OT
<zipnet5> xubuntu can't shutdown ?
<wols> emman101: ask undernet to fix their servers
<Naisenu> the next line goes on to talk about the fifth field.
<wols> ziroday: it can. man shutdown
<shiester_miester> emman101, try .org instead of .net
<ziroday> wols: wrong person
<wols> Naisenu: fields are delineated by whitespace. what will the space you put in do?
<emman101> no there must be something wrong with the code
<zipnet5> when i shutdown just stoped
<wols> ziroday: sorry
<n2diy> wols: roger that, but for a lot of people here, this in a venture into parts unknown. And if they are playing on a mission critical box, without a back up, a dangerous venture to boot.
<emman101> still the same?
<wols> emman101: as you've been told: it's .org
<shiester_miester> emman101, its us.undernet.org
<shiester_miester> sorry, i had it wrong
<shiester_miester> so type /server us.undernet.org
<emman101> so there should be "us."
<Naisenu> the fields were delineated by white space
<wols> n2diy: if they use a mission criticl box for "parts unknown" they are fools and have no business to be here or use ubuntu (on that box)
<Saraphim> How come I cannot move symlinks on my ubuntu desktop to trash?
<Saraphim> wols: That's none of your business to decide.
<defrysk> wols, you seem to have a bad attitude
<Naisenu> as indicated by use of the spacebar and shown as one blank space between "ntfs-3g" and "umask=022,gid=1003"
<Tremitos> hello
<ziroday> wols: i think you re going a bit overboard now
<Student> Aside from invalid fstab and menu.lst entries, does anyone else know what could cause the "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" boot error?
<emman101> shiester_miester: no "irc"?
<shiester_miester> emman101, no
<Polyneux> How about we stop arguing and tell poly how to get to his CD drive ;.; There is a CD ROM 1 on the browser but it appears to be virtual.
<n2diy> wols: agreed, but stuff happens. If it is Daddy's box, or Mommy's box, that probably don't care?
<n2diy> wols: until something happens.
<emman101> still doesnt work?
<wols> ziroday: mission critical: not to be trifled with. that's why it's mission criztical. you don't even install patches without testing them first on another bix, cause the other one is mission critical. you certiainly don't install a new OS you don't know anything about
<Saraphim> Student: I had that error too. I could find nothing to explain it, it randomly appeared and disappeared on reboot.
<Student> Saraphim, Any theories?
<wols> Polyneux: whose CD?
<emman101> can i type the ip address directly instead of name?
<Polyneux> wols: My CD?
<wols> shiester_miester, emman101 please take your discussion eslewhere. this is nothing to do with ubuntu support
<ziroday> wols: i suppose theres diff between mission critical and home usage, home you dont want to break but if it breaks you need to fix ti
<Saraphim> Student: For some reason the problem was resolved as I moved Ubuntu to another hard drive, an SCSI one. Seemed to me there was a conflict between my IDE drives and my SCSI ones in BIOS.
<Saraphim> Which seems very strange.
<emman101> where? what channel?
<wols> ziroday: n2diy was saying mission critical
<Naisenu> Okay so does anyone else know if my fstab line is correct or not?
<train> anyone running ubuntu on their laptop?
<Saraphim> Naisenu: Could you link it again please?
<Student> Saraphim, Ahh, but see I have only one partitioned drive, that shouldn't be the case here - right?
<wols> Polyneux: put the CD in. go to /media/cdrom0
<Student> Saraphim, Also were you on Dapper when this happened?
<train> because I have a weird situation with my mouse pad.  It acts like there is a scroll bar on the right side of the pad. I"d like to disable this
<Saraphim> Student: I'm not even sure that WAS the problem. Seems like an arcane problem to me. And no, this was on feisty.
<train> has anyone heard of this?
<n2diy> wols: ziroday, I'm at home, but this is my mission critical box, I have a test box that I play on, and break.
<ali1234> train: it is the synaptics driver
<Naisenu> Saraphim, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26555/
<train> okay have you heard of a solution
<train> to remove the scroll bar
<Student> Saraphim, Yea, you see that's one of the problems I'm having - All the google results return solutions for Feisty, none of which work for my situtation - I'm lost I guess.
<ali1234> train: yes, change the configuration
<Saraphim> Student: I'm afraid I can't be of any more help. =/ I haven't the foggiest.
<k1gw1> oh, speaking of train's question, on my laptop, the very right side of the touchpad seems to be a vertical scroll bar thing, which doesn't work....if I use it, it moves the cursor vertically only, but doesn't scroll the window. is there a way to get that to behave correctly?
<train> where abouts I've gone to system> preferances > mouse
<bigputo> What's the terminal command for a screenshot ?
<Saraphim> Naisenu: You have a space between gid=1003 and defaults, this should be a comma I believe.
<segagman> how do u instal tar ?
<train> can't help you out, considering I'm trying to get rid of the problem
<freeagy> wols  i ll see you are the favorit from this chanel
<Student> Saraphim, Well someone must know - I mean the guys who put ubuntu together should. Any way that I could contact them? Ohh, but then again it could be a kernel problem maybe..ughhh. Well thanks for informing me.
<shiester_miester> Student, do you know how ubuntu is made?
<n2diy> segagman: you don't, it should already be intstalled.
<shiester_miester> and linux in general
<shiester_miester> and lots of large open-source software?
<shiester_miester> lots and lots of people working together :P
<Student> shiester_miester, I know that it's various contributors, but Isn't there a core cadre that puts it all together?
<shiester_miester> there is no single bunch of guys that you can call up and ask them to fix your problem like you can with microsoft or apple
<defrysk> Student, /j #ubuntu-motu
<Saraphim> Student: Yes and no.. But the problem is likely very hardware specific.
<segagman> no i DL sauerbraten ...how do i get it 2 run?
<Naisenu> Saraphim, Ah okay.  ... Now how is a drive unmounted and remounted? I assume that has to be done....
<Polyneux> Wols: It's not showingup, could the fact that these CDs are burned require something different? Also I just tried a random commercial CD and its not appearing in the folder you gave me.
<Student> defrysk, ?? Could you explain a little more please?
<n2diy> shiester_miester: sure there is, you can buy support for Ubuntu.
<kazim59> Student: Ubuntu is linux for human beings.. make sure you buy hardware for human beings
<defrysk> Student, thats where developers and alike reside
<Saraphim> Naisenu: sudo umount /path/to/mount and then sudo mount /path/to/mount
<Student> kazim59, It's very regular hardware, trust me.
<Student> defrysk, Will they mind if I bother them like this?
<defrysk> Student, only one way to find out....
<Saraphim> Student: If you feel it's a bug in Ubuntu, no, but I don't really think it is.
<Naisenu> gah my group can now access files, but not read
<Naisenu> er write
<Student> Heh, why do I feel like I'm being set up? Oh, well, I'll give it a shot.
<n2diy> Student: all they can do is tell you to bug off, go for it?
<Saraphim> Naisenu: Er, what mask are you seeing on that drive?
<kazim59> does Mark Shuttleworth login to #ubuntu?
<gregorovius> hi... does anyone know of a kde skin similar to the Human theme in gnome?
<Naisenu> Saraphim, this mask: drwxr-xr-x 1 root dutton 12288 2007-06-14 20:22 hdb1
<_Ahti_> gregorovius: kde-look.org
<k1gw1> I hear Mark was in here for the Feisty release
<suryosentono> anyone know, where i can find ubuntu tutorial in local language?
<train> anyone familiar with the mouse pad vertical scroll wheel
<n2diy> suryosentono: what is your local language?
<train> and how ot disable it
<Saraphim> Naisenu: Then the mask you set in fstab is wrong.
<_Ahti_> suryosentono: Japanese?
<train> my mousepad wasn't designed for it
<suryosentono> Indonesia
<Saraphim> Naisenu: only root has rwx access on that mask
<Student> Yea, that was a setup
<_Ahti_> suryosentono: Ah, sorry... :)
<Polyneux> Oi, can anyone tell me how to access the CD drive on my computer. media/cdrom0 doesnt show anything with a disk in ;.;
<n2diy> ! in | suryosentono
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about in - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Naisenu> Saraphim, Okay what do I need to do to make group "dutton" have rw?
<n2diy> ! id | suryosentono
<ubotu> suryosentono: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<suryosentono> OK Thanks
<suryosentono> ubotu
<imbecile> anyone know how to remove window decoration for conky in gnome?
<emman101> thanx guys in connected to undernet already... yepehhhhhh!!
<suryosentono> ubuntu tutorial in english?
<ziroday> suryosentono: whats ubuntu indonesian language support like ??
<n2diy> :) suryosentono
<suryosentono> :)
<shiester_miester> emman101, thats good to hear
<Saraphim> Naisenu: Should be 770 or something, right? I honestly can't remember.
<imbecile> is there anything similar to conky and gkrellm?
<k1gw1> I can't find the donate link on ubuntu.com... I know there was one before Feisty came out
<shiester_miester> Student, personally i think this is a bug in ubuntu since so many people seem to encounter it...im waiting for jdstrand to come online so he can continue with the help from yesterday :P
<Naisenu> Saraphim, Would that be the umask section i'm changing? Or something else?
<Saraphim> Naisenu: yes, that would be the umask. You've already set the group ID, now you need to set the umask so that the group gets rws access.
<Naisenu> At this rate, I'm ready to transfer the files to my camera's SD card, and reboot into winders *sigh*
<Student> shiester_miester, Yea, I mean it's just horrible. Something like this shouldn't just happen out of the blue like this.
<n2diy> k1gw1: it was switched to n2diy at pay pal dot com. :)
<jonathan_> ?
<shiester_miester> Student, yeah unfortunately there is always problems with every operating system :P
<zipnet5> may i run gedit ?
<train> I figure removing ZAxisMapping"		"4 5" might work
<iwaksepat> OK i will join ubuntu id. and last, where i can find ubuntu tutorial in local language?
<k1gw1> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/donations ...I found it, but there's no link to it that I can see. Just had to search for it.
<train> anyone want to throw out an idea?
<jonathan_> sudo apt-get kubuntu-dekstop is not available
<iwaksepat> OK i will join ubuntu id. and last, where i can find ubuntu tutorial in english?
<zipnet5> xubuntu gedit ?
<Student> shiester_miester, Yea but look: As fed up as windows is, I never had anything close to this kind of crazy sh**.
<k1gw1> iwaksepat: http://ubuntuguide.org
<jonathan_> iwaksepat: knp>
<jonathan_> sama2 orang indo yah?
<ziroday> k1gw1: just found the same link 4 u lol
<n2diy> Student: but now you can see your problems, winders hides them from you.
<k1gw1> If you donate a certain amount does your name go in the source code, like with firefox? haha
<iwaksepat> thanks k1gw1
<unfo> k1gw1, good idea.
<Student> n2diy, Well that's true, and also I think I learned more about the boot process in these last 2 days then ever before - But it just stings so bad.
<iwaksepat> you know, i will request cd in shifit in 11 May, but now have'n the cd in my home
<ziroday> k1gw1: no but u can specify howto use ur money (like support your comp completely lol)
<iwaksepat> what wrong
<ikon_> hello world
<ikon_> i have a question
<Polyneux> Everyone has questions ;.;
<n2diy> Student: the learning curve is steep, but you have lots of support here.  Six year ago, it took me over two years just to log on to the internet with Linux.
<k1gw1> or marketing ;) ...my take on it is I think I should make sure I've spent as much on Ubuntu as I ever did on all copies of any other OS (not mentioning any names) put together...since it's worth a lot more to me.
<ziroday> !ask | ikon
<ubotu> ikon: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<iwaksepat> you know, i will request cd in shifit in 11 May, but now i have'n the cd in my home
<k1gw1> iwaksepat: they take up to 10 weeks to arrive, I believe. If you can, then try the torrent.
<Ramzi139> Hello.
<n2diy> iwaksepat: it takes about 8 weeks
<unfo> hi
<Polyneux> Where does the CD drive reside on ubuntu? ;.;
<ziroday> iwaksepat: try the torrent
<ziroday> Polyneux: /dev/cdrom0
<ziroday> or cdrom1
<unfo> Polyneux, it's an icon that will appear on the desktop
<iwaksepat> ok i try the torrent
<Ramzi139> Today I installed Ubuntu, dual-boot with XP. The resolution is very bad, and I googled several sites outlining how to fix it.
<ziroday> Ramzi139: what gfx card?
<Ramzi139> Unfortunately nothing worked, and now I am locked out of a GUI because I fucked up my xorg.conf file.
<Polyneux> Unfo: Problem is I've repeatedly done actions of unknown purpose or origin that deleted every icon off of my desktop.
<Ramzi139> Nvidia Geforce FX 5200
<unfo> Polyneux, what happens when you insert a cd-rom?
<ziroday> Ramzi139: easily fixed in terminal - dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<n2diy> Polyneux: then stop doing that!
<wols> Polyneux: /media/cdrom0
<unfo> Ramzi139, do you know how to start Terminal?
<Polyneux> n2diy: I dont know what it was D:
<Ramzi139> Thank you. That will restore it to working condition, but still bad resolution.
<wols> Polyneux: or /media/cdrom/
<SurfnKid> hi
<SurfnKid> how do i sent a whole bunch of files from ftp?
<Student> I got a responce back from motu - "you likelly want #ubuntu".
<Ramzi139> Yes. I am in Windows right now though.
<ziroday> unfo: hes has no gui
<Naisenu> What is the likelihood of damaging my NTFS drive by copying files from Ubuntu onto ut
<unfo> SurfnKid, drag and drop them
<Naisenu> <onto it?>
<SurfnKid> yeah that too
<SurfnKid> but from CLI
<n2diy> Polyneux: that is a problem. :)
<Polyneux> unfo: Well the other day when I put a game cd in it executed.Now I try media/cdromX (theres 1 and 0) and nothings there. I have three burned CDs with files I want on it and I have also tried various commercial CDs
<unfo> SurfnKid, i use LFTP.  It's great.
<ziroday> Ramzi139: well can u find another comp then boot into ubuntu??
<endo_> argh, I cannot get ktorrent nor azureus to function properly
<wols> Naisenu: so far, ntfs-3g hasn't destroyed any ntfs drives. that's all ew can say
<endo_> they both just crash
<wols> Niklas-_: it is a reverse engineered driver for ntfs
<wols> since MS won't give out specs
<SurfnKid> cool thanks
<unfo> Polyneux, when you put in a commercial CD what shows up on your desktop?
<Ramzi139> ziroday: No, I'll just take notes here and then reboot.
<ziroday> Ramzi139: well its really easy just in terminal dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and everything should be good
<wols> SurfnKid: mput. depends on the client tho
<Ramzi139> Okay.
<Ramzi139> I'll do that and then come back here for further assistance.
<ikon_> what is a RFC?
<Ramzi139> Because I suspect that my resolution will still suck.
<ziroday> Ramzi139: cya
<kom0dor> Erm, well, I'm trying to install ubuntu from a live CD and it started after a ton of scroll input and has a hideous 640x480 resolution that I can't change...what's up?
<ziroday> Ramzi139: shouldnt do nvidia is usually pretty gd
<ziroday> !fixres | kom0dor
<ubotu> kom0dor: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<n2diy> ikon request for comments
<train> kI
<ikon_> how can i edit grub ?
<wols> ikon_: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<unfo> ikon_, why do you want to?
<Polyneux> unfo: Nothing, the only thing that ever shows on my desktop anymore are the 3 files I put there. As a result of the unknown action that removed it all.
<ikon_> because linux boot first than my xp
<unfo> Polyneux, what was the unknown action?
<Naisenu> Yays. Okay thanks guys for your help. I was able to touch a file on the NTFS drive and it does indeed appear.
<ikon_> i want xp first
<wols> Polyneux: did you go to /media/cdrom0 as I said?
<unfo> ikon_, do you know how to use Terminal?
<n2diy> ikon_  RFC = request for comments
<Polyneux> Unfo: I dont know :/ I tried to track it down but I couldnt.
<SurfnKid> wols, ok
<ikon_> thanks n2diy
<unfo> k1gw1, if you report your idea at https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+filebug they will consider it.
<ikon_> not much
<unfo> k1gw1, want me to help you?
<k1gw1> unfo: what idea?
<unfo> k1gw1, to list a list of people who donated money
<Polyneux> Wols: media/cdrom0 had nothing in it, as well as the other folder in media...cdrom1
<ikon_> i need more info about terminal commands for ubuntu
<ikon_> where can i find it?
<unfo> ikon_, don't. Just open up "xnest"
<mortuis99> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<wols> Polyneux: put a CD in both every drive you have. then on a terminal: mount /media/cdrom0. then check it again
<k1gw1> unfo: ohhh, I was mostly joking, about the source code thing. That'd be unnecessary bloat, but I suppose a page online broken into levels might be okay. But I just donated $100 5 mins ago :-P
<ikon_> thanks dude
<unfo> k1gw1, thanks!
<imbecile> do firefox themes work in linux?
<unfo> ikon_, press Alt+F2 then type this:
<wols> imbecile: yes
<Student> Hey someone spell my name please.
<unfo> ikon_, gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<k1gw1> Student:
<ikon_> and then?
<Polyneux> wols: line returns = mount: special device /dev/scd0 does not exist
<Student> Thank you, the beep works.
<iwaksepat> Student
<unfo> imbecile, yes
<wols> Polyneux: dmesg |grep CD
<unfo> ikon_, what do you see?
<Arenlor> Is it possible to install Debian without a CD if I have an existing version of Linux?
<imbecile> wols,  is there anything special i need to do to get them to work? or do i just follow directions?
<Polyneux> wols: It returns another command prompt.
<gonzoism> is feisty really buggy or something ?
<gonzoism> i get a lot of dma errors
<wols> Polyneux: your BIOS recognizes the CDROM?
<gonzoism> and bus errors
<ziroday> Arenlor: 2 things, a) this isnt #debian 2) yes but its hard
<gonzoism> been getting them for a while
<wols> Polyneux: put the whole output of dmesg into a pastebin
<wols> imbecile: nothing special. download them from the site as usual and let them install
<n2diy> ikon: here is a ton of stuff on linux:  http://rute.2038bug.com/rute.html.gz
<ziroday> Arenlor: and you would still have to dl all of #debian
<gonzoism> and i am getting these errors on multiple boxes
<Arenlor> Sorry, wrong word lol, I have Debian, want to switch to Ubuntu, is there a link for help?
<wols> gonzoism: paste one error
<Polyneux> wols: As far as I know, I installed input in it. The output of dmesg doesnt need a pastebin. - elm@elm-desktop:~$
<imbecile> wols, thanks
<gonzoism> [  933.912990]  hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<Polyneux> wols: not input ubuntu* =P
<gonzoism> wols four might be better ?
<ikon_> a bunch of trash characters
<ziroday> Arenlor: you just have to dl ubuntu
<mortuis99> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<wols> Polyneux: if you run dmesg it certainly needs a pastebin and it will output a lot. the command "dmesg"
<wols> gonzoism: your harddisk, hdd cable or harddisk controller is broken
<tak_> e.org
<wols> Arenlor: you need to reinstall ubuntu
<gonzoism> wols  other boxes do the same thing
<Polyneux> wols: elm@elm-desktop:~$ dmesg |grep CD comes back elm@elm-desktop:~$
<gonzoism> wols  my brand new laptop does the same thing.
<ali1234> Arenlor: use debootstrap same as you would on debian. there's loads of guides for this kind of thing on the ubuntu website under "community docs"
<wols> Polyneux: I didn't say | grep.... I said dmesg
<Polyneux> <wols> Polyneux: dmesg |grep CD
<wols> gonzoism: all I can tell you what this error means. it's upon you to act it or not. your OS has read errors when trying to read a sector from the hdd
<unfo> gonzoism, defective CD disc maybe?
<wols> Polyneux: after that I only said run dmesg.
<Polyneux> Wols: I apologize
<unfo> k1gw1, when people donate money, their name should go on a page online
<gonzoism> unfo no, multiple hard disks on multiple buses
<unfo> gonzoism, ask in #ubuntu+1
<wols> gonzoism: is your hda a harddisk or a CD?
<gonzoism> wols hd
<k1gw1> unfo: I suppose it's not a bad idea.. offtopic for here, but could perhaps encourage more people to do so
<gonzoism> window new hide next
<unfo> k1gw1, and also the list of people should be in the About Ubuntu... dialog box.
<unfo> k1gw1, i think it's an excellent idea.  why don't you report it?
<k1gw1> unfo: okay, where?
<n2diy> ! bugs | k1gw1
<ubotu> k1gw1: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<unfo> k1gw1, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+filebug
<unfo> k1gw1, use your ShipIt userid and password if you have one.
<unfo> k1gw1, i suggest you file 2 separate bug reports: 1. they should make a list online, and 2. they should add a list to the About Ubuntu... dialog box.
<Student> Aside from invalid fstab and menu.lst entries, what else could be causing the "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" boot error?
<n2diy> Student: hmm, how do you re-start bash?
<unfo> k1gw1, i also suggest you file the 2nd bug in the binary package "gnome"
<unfo> n2diy, control-c will unfreeze bash often
<k1gw1> ok
<Student> n2diy, ?
<Polyneux> wols: This will takea bit I now have to deal with firefox's blank screen issue
<n2diy> Student: see the info from, err info?
<Student> n2diy, I can't boot to Ubuntu - the "ash" console I am kicked to doesn't provide the necessary utilities for log checking or similar activities - or at least from what I saw.
<Chicory> Is there some way that I can place a phone call using my phone line connection in Ubuntu?
<unfo> Chicory, yes.
<qiqi> ivarpok terliarpok tammarnerk KDE?
<Chicory> unfo, any particular program you'd suggest?
<unfo> qiqi, francais? deutsch?
<unfo> qiqi, ja? cn? it?
<wols> unfo: whois is a great tool
<n2diy> Student: yuck! Have you tried your other boot options?
<ashu18> i hav got a problem...anyone can help me???
<wols> damn. this one is from charter
<unfo> ashu18, we will try
<unfo> Chicory, what precisely do you want to do?
<wols> Student: does grep work? is any partition mounted?
<ashu18> unfo: i am new to linux and my ubuntu won't accept any cds or floppies
<unfo> ashu18, please talk to everybody, not just me :)
<Chicory> unfo, basically just use my phone jack to turn this computer into a working phone, basically.
<Student> n2diy, Even when booting under a later kernel, I get the same erro, also for safe mode too. Only way to get Ubuntu up is to use live cd - then mount partition  - which at least let's me access my files
<wols> ashu18: put in a CD, go to /media/cdrom0
<gonzoism> ashu18 is it up and running normally ?
<Polyneux> wols: Got it for ya http://pastebin.com/933172
<Jason_P> Can someone who knows how to install ubuntu start a pm with me?
<Chicory> VoIP is great and all, but sometimes I'm stuck with no internet and no phone, but a phone jack.
<Student> wols,  Nothing gets mounted
<wols> Polyneux: don't use pastebin. it takes ages to load
<wols> !paste Polyneux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste polyneux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ashu18> no there's nothing in the cdrom0 even if i put in the cd
<gonzoism> window new next hide
<ramzil> Hey.
<qiqi> utatkriyok..........
<gonzoism> damnit
<ramzil> ziroday, you in here?
<cafuego> are you sure?
<wols> !paste | Polyneux
<ubotu> Polyneux: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<unfo> Chicory, consider skype first.  It costs 20 euros for lots and lots of talktime.
<Canti> Hola
<wols> Student: how did you check?
<Canti> !make dvd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about make dvd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Chicory> 20EU, you say?
<unfo> Canti, hola! tu hablo espanol?
<Canti> !vob
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vob - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Chicory> Hmm ...
<ramzil> Thanks. The resolution thing worked perectly. I have a lot more options now.
<wols> Canti: use a program like gnomebaker or k3b
<n2diy> Student: The live CD's kernel is older than your current one? Your kerenel could be "to new" for your hardware. (sorry on the dup)
<Chicory> Now if only I could get my bluetooth headset to behave with my laptop I'd be in business.
<Student> wols, That nothing was mounted? Because the error poped up before anything could mount
<Canti> unfo: sorry I dont
<ashu18> anyone listening to me????
<ramzil> It took me a while to get back here because the JAVA irc client didn't load.
<unfo> Chicory, there are other voip for linux, like Gizmo Project
<wols> Student: that is not true
<Canti> wols: will do thanks :)
<Student> n2diy, It worked with the same kernel just fine before.
<wols> Student: if nothing was mounted how did ash run?
<unfo> Chicory, last resort: asterisk.  It will take you at least an hour to set up, and it only works with a few special zaptel modems, but it may work for you.  see channel #asterisk
<Polyneux> wols: Sorry that was the only pastebin I knew of =P http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26557/
<unfo> ashu18, yes
<Chicory> Ah, okie dokie.
<Student> wols, I don't know, but ask gives only a few commands- none of which can help me from what I can tell.
<ashu18> so, what do i do????
* Chicory will look into this hard.
<unfo> ashu18, what shows up on your desktop?
<ashu18> nothing, it just doesn't respond
<n2diy> Student: then we are still missing a piece of the puzzle.
<shiester_miester> Student, made any progress?
<unfo> ashu18, how many CD and DVD drives do you have?
<Student> n2diy, I guess so. I'm thinking about what else could possibly couse this aside from invalid fstab and menu.lst entries
<wols> Polyneux: what chipset does your mobo have?
<Student> shiester_miester, Not yet I'm afraid.
<ashu18> one cd-rw drive
<shiester_miester> hey does anybody know of a good dock program, like kiba-dock but not bug-ridden and doesnt rape the cpu
<Canti> I have a question for any one who might know. I have an integrated express 200m radeon card in my laptop. I'm using ati's driver with it and every time I close my laptop's cover and open it again all my colours are messed up. If I open the ati tool and default custom colour settings it returns to normal.
<mezziah> shiester_miester: try out gdesklets, on their website there's a cool dock for it
<shiester_miester> thank you!
<WaltzingAlong> shiester_miester: np
<Polyneux> wols: its an intel 845
<unfo> ashu18, hmm.. do you know how to use Terminal?
<wols> Polyneux: it doesn't recognize any CD drive. does your BIOS recognoze the CD?
<ashu18> yeah i hav learnt pretty much in the last 20 days for this problem
<wols> Polyneux: also you only have a 40pin IDE cable?
<gonzoism> so has anyone else complained about errors in dmesg like:  hdb: timeout waiting for DMA   ?
<metbsd> shiester_miester, try superkaramba, it's nice
<wols> Polyneux: lbut a 32=GB disk?
<n2diy> Student: Sorry, I have no ideas, GL.
<wols> 320GB
<unfo> ashu18, try this: dd if=/dev/cdrom0 of=/dev/null
<wols> Student: does udev load?
<unfo> ashu18, what happens? does the CD spin?
<Student> n2diy, Well thanks either way for trying at least - btw I made a post here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=478715
<ashu18> will i try after inserting a cd??
<Polyneux> wols: I can try to restart now to find out  but I figured it must have beause it a. installed ubuntu and b. it ran the game installer for a commercial game less than a week ago. I dont understand lbut.
<unfo> gonzoism, it has happened to me in debian before, but my HDD still works fine.
<Student> wols, Not that I saw.
<Canti> wols: gnomebaker is just for data dvds no? I'm attempting to make a video dvd
<r4ym4n> i just installed ubuntu on my laptop
<unfo> ashu18, yes
<r4ym4n> and my wireless isn't working
<n2diy> Student: rr, let me go take a look at it.
<shiester_miester> thanks, metbsd
<arrrghhh> hey i was wondering how to configure the startup
<metbsd> shiester_miester, you use gnome or kde?
<shiester_miester> gnome
<wols> arrrghhh: rcconf for example
<r4ym4n> my wireless isn't working, anyone know what i should do (it's for my laptop)
<aoeoae> is anyone else going to ubuntulive?
<shiester_miester> superkaramba seems to be for kde
<aoeoae> /whois aoeoae
<arrrghhh> everytime i reboot GRUB works but after that it never makes it to the 'session manager'
<aoeoae> gah
<wols> r4ym4n: what wlan chip?
<shiester_miester> but then, quite a few kde apps seem to run fine in gnome
<arrrghhh> i have to do it in text
<WaltzingAlong> r4ym4n: what wlan?
<arrrghhh> and run gdm manually
<peanutb> aoeoae, I wish i was going
<ashu18> i get this message:
<unfo> k1gw1, i'm curious, did the bug filing work?
<ashu18> dd: opening `/dev/cdrom0': No such file or directory
<andreus> hello, how do i know which Ubuntu version i have installed?
<r4ym4n> what do you mean?
<unfo> ashu18, dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/dev/null
<wols> arrrghhh: run it how?
<r4ym4n> how do you check?
<k1gw1> unfo: i did the webpage one then got distracted haha
<arrrghhh> wols, sudo gdm
<unfo> k1gw1, thats ok :) what's the webpage one bug ID number?
<wols> arrrghhh: don't. /etc/init.d/gdm start
<mike__> Hi
<unfo> hi
<WaltzingAlong> r4ym4n: it would be in the documentation with your device, otherwise   lspci
<k1gw1> ahh, I don't recall. 1 sec
<shiester_miester> would superkaramba run in gnome? at all? :/
<goodtimes> I just hosed my ubuntu 7.04 xorg config file. I had installed the nvidia drivers through automatix and then later I installed nvidia-glx through apt-get, I cant get X to come back up, help plz
<arrrghhh> wols, will that solve my problem or are you just instructing what i should run when it starts?
<n2diy> Student: the link didn't work, it took me to Xubuntu
<wols> shiester_miester: of course. it would drag in a lot of kde baggage but it would work
<arrrghhh> i'd like to get the session manager working again
<gonzoism> unfo  thanks.  i'll try updating kernels if i can find a package for it.  where would that be ?  i miss grabbing the kernel source and building those.  for some reason they never boot for me on ubuntu or fedora.
<Jason_P> Can someone give me a step by step installation of ubuntu (in a PM)?
<k1gw1> unfo: 121499
<mike__> mike@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install mythtv mythtv-themes
<mike__> Password:
<mike__> Reading package lists... Done
<mike__> Building dependency tree... Done
<mike__> E: Couldn't find package mythtv
<mike__> mike@ubuntu:~$
<wols> arrrghhh: won't solve your problem but until you can us tell what error it repots, we cannot help you
<WaltzingAlong> goodtimes: you could run the recovery program from automatix or you could merely run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mike__> anyone know why this might be happening?
<gonzoism> unfo i think it has something to do with the initramfs or something
<Student> n2diy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=478715     That should be right.
<arrrghhh> wols, i don't think there was an error
<andreus> how do i know the name of Ubuntu linux that i have installed? thank you in advance
<mike__> trying to create a ubuntu myth box
<wols> mike__: search for it first. and do not paste in channel
<goodtimes> WaltzingAlong thx, I will try the dpkg-reconfigure
<ashu18> nothing is happening...should i wait??? the cursor is still blinking
<n2diy> Student: rr, let me go take a look at it.
<mike__> How do I do that wols?
<WaltzingAlong> mike__: yes because mythtv was not found in any of the repositories in your sources
<gonzoism> arrrghhh what is it doing ?
<andreus> name i.e. Edgy, Feisty...?
<wols> arrrghhh: if there wasn't why idn't it running on startup. ls -al /etc/rc2.d/S??gdm
<mike__> ahh that's Waltz :)
<mike__> I am the linux noooob :P
<arrrghhh> gonzoism, instead of booting the session manager on startup it asks for my login/pass in text
<wols> mike__: man apt-cache
<arrrghhh> gonzoism, and then i manually run 'sudo gdm'
<unfo> ashu18, is the CD spinning?
<mike__> i must have a distro that protects me from explosions
<wols> arrrghhh: what does the ls command show?
<mike__> :p
<ashu18> how do i know??? most probably not
<gonzoism> arrrghhh did you recently update any X config ?  like enabling 3d or something ?
<WaltzingAlong> goodtimes: essentially you can just set the driver to "nv" which will use the foss driver
<wols> mike__: doesn't exist, even if some pretend otherwise
<arrrghhh> wolki, "no such file or directory"
<k1gw1> I have an ubuntu serve box as my router and it's been on for 28 days 23 hours 14 mins...that's pretty amazing to me :)
<arrrghhh> gonzoism, yea... i've been doin all kindsa crap
<wols> unfo: if it can't find /dev/cdrom, how can it spin?
<arrrghhh> gonzoism, tempted to wipe it again with a fresh install
<gonzoism> arrrghhh in /var/log/  there is a log of X11 output.  it should say exactly what the error is.  want me to help you fix it ?
<WaltzingAlong> mike__: so that just means you need to add more respositories
<wols> arrrghhh: dpkg-reconfigure gdmsetup or such
<r4ym4n> WaltzingAlong: my wireless is broadcom integrated 802.11g/b
<unfo> Jason_P, unfortunately we don't help people by PM here :( do you know why?
<n2diy> Student: ok, the second try worked, where are your posts?
<dvs01> it prevents others from learning the answer
<mike__> what exactally is a repository?
<arrrghhh> wols, that would probably do it
<gonzoism> arrrghhh are you on the console now, or on a live cd or something ?  or another box ?
<arrrghhh> gonzoism, i'm gonna try that
<wols> r4ym4n: which of the 4xxx chips?
<Student> n2diy, Senesence
<unfo> ashu18, is the tiny LED light on?
<ashu18> no there is no sound in the cd drive
<ashu18> no
<r4ym4n> 4306
<gonzoism> arrrghhh try reinstalling ?  there is a one line command somewhere to reset X to its default.
<wols> gonzoism: e says he has no S??gdm in /etc/rc.d/. it's never run on startup
<r4ym4n> BCM4306
<unfo> ashu18, put your hand on the CD drive.  do you feel it vibrating?
<WaltzingAlong> r4ym4n: :D ok so either use the bcm43xx driver or windows ndis drivers through ndiswrapper
<wols> !wireless | r4ym4n
<ubotu> r4ym4n: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<arrrghhh> i'm on the box
<arrrghhh> reboot time
<WaltzingAlong> reboot, what is this ms windows?
<WaltzingAlong> :D
<mike__> okay
<unfo> wols, sudo gdm-setup maybe?
<ashu18> ummmm.........no
<mike__> so a repository is a place where data is stored
<WaltzingAlong> mike__: multiverse
<gonzoism> wols he was too impatient to be helped
<unfo> wols, or maybe suro gdmsetup
<wols> unfo: could be. don't use gdm
<mike__> oh gosh
<n2diy> Student: ok, when you make up your mind who you are, let me know, ok?
<mike__> I remember multiverse
<mike__> :o|
<mike__> I've got a lot of relearning to do I guess
<k1gw1> rebooting is for hardware installation...inf act, if you could add ram without rebooting my box would have an uptime a lot bigger than 28 days
<WaltzingAlong> mike__: it will come, no worries ;D
<unfo> ashu18, does your CD-ROM drive work when you are using Windows?
<polyneux> wols: BIOS reads the drive on the Secondary IDE master, which si where it should be.
<wols> unfo: ashu18 said he has no /dev/cdrom. maybe you should check if his kernel detects it at all
<Student> n2diy, Senesence is my ident on the forums, Student on #ubuntu - it's an alias but I'm sure you knew that.
<WaltzingAlong> k1gw1: :D
<ashu18> yes, but it doesn't work with practically ANY Linux distro (i hav tried ubuntu, puppy and madriva)
<gonzoism> ashu18 dmesg |grep hd  and dmesg|grep sd  see it in there ?
<unfo> wols, he just did sudo dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/dev/null and it is blocking
<ashu18> but i don't have windows now!!!!!!
<POC-CMS> alguien habla espaol ?
<unfo> POC-CMS, si
<wols> polyneux: ls -al /proc/ide/ide1/ ? what's in there?
<unfo> POC-CMS, you have to go to the ubuntu spanish channel.
<unfo> POC-CMS, /join #ubuntu-es
<wols> !es| polyneux
<ubotu> polyneux: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<wols> doh
<wols> !es| POC-CMS
<ubotu> POC-CMS: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<POC-CMS> ok, gracias
<WaltzingAlong> !es > POC-CMS
<WaltzingAlong> de nada
<gonzoism> wols that is cool, ubuntu spanish.  :)
<unfo> POC-CMS, de nada
<polyneux> ...
<mike__> what  is Feisty?
<wols> gonzoism: pretty much any major language
<unfo> gonzoism, there are dozens of channels
<wols> mike__: current ubuntu version
<arrrghhh> no workie
<WaltzingAlong> mike__: it is the name of the release
<wols> !feisty
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<ashu18> http://pastebin.ca/580696
<mike__> ah
<mike__> no more dapper :P
<mike__> fine fine
<mike__> :P
<WaltzingAlong> dapper -> edgy -> feisty
<WaltzingAlong> nope
<wols> arrrghhh: is *gdm in /etc/rc2.d/ ?
<WaltzingAlong> ;D
<unfo> ashu18, can your bios boot from CD-ROM perfectly well?
<arrrghhh> gonzoism, so it said something about trying to resume a session & couldn't, then it loads the text login
<mike__> I'm behind the times!
<_Ahti_> Is there a Ubuntu IRC Channel in Finnish? I'd be shocked if there wasn't... After all Linux was created in Finland :)
<unfo> _Ahti_, probably.  do you speak finnish?
<_Ahti_> undo: Yep
<ashu18> http://pastebin.ca/580698
<wols> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<arrrghhh> wols, yea that's the problem
<ashu18> yes, i can boot from cd-rom drive perfectly well
<WaltzingAlong> !fi > _Ahti_
<unfo> POC-CMS, did it work?
<arrrghhh> wols, so can i just add it with any number?  i never really understood that
<mike__> I only speak klingon
<_Ahti_> mike_: Lol, nerd :P
<mike__> :P
<mike__> Zug zug
<mike__> oh wait
<unfo> ashu18, when did the problem start?  how many hours have you spent trying to fix it?
<wols> arrrghhh: usually it means the higher the number the later it is run. e.g you have to mount filesystems before you start apache.
<xRainbows> hi can i download this fwlanusb-suse102-1.00.00-rc1.tar.gz   to install a FRITZ! USB stick to Edgy
<WaltzingAlong> !klingon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about klingon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WaltzingAlong> hehe
<mike__> that's orcish
<mike__> :P
<mike__> what you want
<mike__> :P
<wols> try S99gdm and link it to ../init.d/gdm
<xRainbows> or is there another way?
<arrrghhh> wols, okie that makes sense
<goodtimes> I just hosed my ubuntu 7.04 xorg config file. I had installed the nvidia drivers through automatix and then later I installed nvidia-glx through apt-get, I cant get X to come back up, help plz, I tried to do a dpkg-reconfigure but after I run this I get the error "no screens found" and the nvidia module is not loaded correctly
<wols> !wireless | xRainbows
<ubotu> xRainbows: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<WaltzingAlong> goodtimes: yes you mentioned that
<tritium> !automatix > goodtimes (see the private message from ubotu)
<wols> xRainbows: what does lsusb say? what device is it?
<ziroday> goodtimes: NEVER EVER USE automatix for nvidia
<goodtimes> k
<xRainbows> 1 moment please :D
<wols> !automatix | goodtimes
<ubotu> goodtimes: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ashu18> sorry i was disconnected
<blackkky> goodtimes, did you make a copy of original xorg.conf ?
<gonzoism> goodtimes is there a backup in /etc/X11/ ?
<ashu18> did you ask me to do something??
<goodtimes> I will look for a backup
<unfo> ashu18, when did the problem start?  how many hours have you spent trying to fix it?
<wols> ziroday: never ever use automatix, period
<goodtimes> I didnt make one
<xRainbows>  AVM GmbH
<_Ahti_> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<gonzoism> ashu18 dmesg |grep hd  and dmesg|grep sd  see it in there ?
<blackkky> goodtimes, lol...you need to make a backup before changing things
<wols> xRainbows: I know who makes Fritz* equipment. but they don't make their own chips. so what does it say?
<ziroday> wols: only if u really really want to reinstall ubuntu lol
<gonzoism> hi joejoejoe
<gonzoism> ah
<polyneux> wols: no such file or directory to ls -al /proc/ide/ide1
<ashu18> the problem came with ubuntu.....i hav tried about 30 hours at least trying to fix it
<xRainbows> lsusb
<xRainbows> Bus 005 Device 003: ID 057c:62ff AVM GmbH
<wols> ashu18: paste your full dmesg please. and what chipset do you have?
<unfo> ashu18, I suggest you use Fedora Core 7 instead.
<gonzoism> ashu18 don't paste it in here, you'll get kicked
<ashu18> but i am on limited broadband...i can't download it
<goodtimes> I see there is an xorg.conf.backup
<goodtimes> nice
<blackkky> goodtimes,  - then dont use X :]  its for the best
<goodtimes> lets see
<blackkky> ok
<blackkky> su
<blackkky> so
<Canti> Trying to convert video to playable dvd
<blackkky> sudo cp xorg.conf.backup xorg.conf
<unfo> ashu18, may i ask: do you live in a large city (500000 or more)?  which?
<blackkky> and restart X :] 
<blackkky> or.. start X
<tritium> !enter | blackkky
<ubotu> blackkky: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mike__> wow
<ashu18> yeah i am from bhubaneswar, india
<goodtimes> oh hell yes you saved me
<blackkky> sry tritium ..damn keyboard
<unfo> ashu18, what is the nearest city with 500,000 people?
<xRainbows> wols   thats all thats there except for some other lines
<mike__> when I run sudo apt-get update
<gonzoism> goodtimes :)
<mike__> I get a bunch of failures
<goodtimes> thank you
<gonzoism> mike__  failures about keys, or timeouts ?
<goodtimes> how can I uninstall the module that automatix put on?
<ashu18> my city has 500000 peope
<mike__> No such files or directories
<unfo> ashu18, let me look up a Linux User Group near you
<wols> xRainbows: if it's source, it can work but you'd have to compile it on your own
* blackkky brb
<wols> and install it on your own too
<ashu18> ok, it's Bhubaneswar
<mike__> I only know two linux guys and they both worked at Novel
<wols> xRainbows: start with getting kernel headers for your kernel and build-essnetial
<gonzoism> goodtimes you can uninstall it through automatix, then reinstall, maybe ?  i'd back up the working one first though
<xRainbows> oh, that sound like a great task :D  is it ?
<mike__> so going to them for help can be a pain
<mike__> x_X
<mike__> one uses Suse of course
<goodtimes> thx for your help
<mike__> the other Gentoo
<goodtimes> no more automatix for me
<goodtimes> :D
<goodtimes> time to get beryl working
<goodtimes> heh
<mike__> dang it
<gonzoism> goodtimes or you can go into your /home/user/.automatix, and go through those files looking for the nvidia stuff and make it forget it installed it
<ashu18> http://pastebin.ca/580706
<unfo> ashu18, i am looking through http://www.meetup.com/cities/in/bhubaneswar/ first
<arrrghhh> ok... that didn't work either
<mike__> do people install ubuntu now adays for XGL and Beryl...
<WaltzingAlong> goodtimes: should be no problem getting beryl working with nvidia and ubuntu/gnome
<ashu18> here is my dmesg list
<ziroday> mike__: yeah, thats also y ppl buy vista
<mike__> ewww
<mike__> vista is horrible
<blackkky> sc0tt doesnt know that Fiona and me.. do it in my van every sunday :] 
<ziroday> mike__: they dont know anything else
<mike__> vista = windows ME :OP
<wols> mike__: you don't isntall XGL
<gonzoism> yuck, vista   i never even installed xp.  98se was when i quit
<ashu18> mike_ ,vista is very nice
<blackkky> there's google bot here?
<blackkky> !google bla
<mike__> ugh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google bla - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mike__> UAC is a pain in the arse
<Prof_Bruna> hi
<mike__> I love that apple commerical about it
<mike__> :OP
<arrrghhh> wols, hey that symlink i created is red - i'm assuming that means i created the symbolic link wrong?
<wols> mike__: OT
<unfo> ashu18, there was this http://groups.yahoo.com/group/ilug-bbsr/ in the year 2006... I don't know if they still exist
<mike__> OT?
<ziroday> mike__: u kno they proved that without UAC vista is less secure than XP
<gonzoism> ashu18 your cdrom is detected
<aedes> hmm, my upgrade from edgy to feisty borked
<charlie2> Help please: When your in terminal and you push the up arrow key you can see the history of commands you've typed, how do I clear that list? Thanks -please help
<wols> arrrghhh: does /etc/init.d/gdm exist? ist gdm installed: dpkg -l |grep gdm
<ashu18> so what do i do if the group is still there??
<unfo> ashu18, maybe they can give you a Fedora DVD for free or for minimal cost
<mike__> hehe of course! it askes you if you want to do anything you want to do!
<ysth> trying to update feisty -> gutsy using sudo update-manager -c -d, I got a python error, fixed by adding "import os" to /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/UpdateManager/DistUpgradeFetcher.py
<aedes> the linux-igd package seems to be fscked now
<mike__> are you suuuure you want to press that e key
<polyneux> Ah...ha
<mike__> are you REALLY SURE
<arrrghhh> wols, there's no /etc/init.d/gdm, but there is a /etc/gdm...
<mike__>  i mean really, do you really need another e in this document
<ashu18> gonzoism: how do you know that my cd rom is detected??
<gonzoism> ashu18 from your dmesg
<ashu18> oh....
<mike__> </uac sarcasm> :P
<gonzoism> ashu18  run this command  dmesg | grep CD
<gonzoism> ashu18 see it there ?
<wols> arrrghhh: dpkg -l | grep gdm
<ziroday> mike__: offtopic pls
<charlie2> HELP: how do you clear the history of commands in the terminal (up arrow key history)
<mike__> sorry ziro
<mike__> :P
<mike__> I'll get back to Myth
<mike__> ;)
<ziroday> charlie2: gimme a min
<unfo> charlie2, history -c maybe?
<arrrghhh> wols, ... ok what does that give me?
<gonzoism> charlie2 its in .bash_history  you can turn it off with your .bashrc
<wols> arrrghhh: if gdm is installed or not
<polyneux> wols: Odd, that line you gave me returned nothing, but CD ROM 0 doesnt appear when teh drive is empty, and it reads the cd contents now :/
<ashu18> yeah, but why doesn't it accept then??
<wols> arrrghhh: are the first two letters "ii" or "rc"?
<unfo> k1gw1, I see that Corey Burger forwarded your request to Mark Shuttleworth, the founder of the company behind Ubuntu.
<gonzoism> charlie2 quick way is to: echo > .bash_history
<arrrghhh> ii
<charlie2> gonzoism, i'm a noob to linux, how would i turn of history easily?
<wols> polyneux: dmesg |grep CD
<unfo> k1gw1, thanks for sending it :)
<mike__> has anyone had any luck with Myth on Ubuntu?
<wols> arrrghhh: ii means it's installed. wonder why /etc/init.d/gdm won't exist then
<ashu18> is fedora less trouble some than ubuntu??
<unfo> mike__, it is too much work to set up for most people.
<mike__> aww
<ziroday> ashu18: not really if anything more
<unfo> ashu18, i prefer ubuntu but it seems not to be working for you.
<mike__> that's too bad
<gonzoism> charlie2   run the command  man bashrc   then hit the / key and search for "history"  use the n key to go to the next instance of it until you find it.
<mike__> :O\
<wols> mike__: ask a specific question when you have a problem
<ziroday> mike__: whats myth?
<mike__> MythTV
<wols> ziroday: mythtv.org
<wols> a PVE
<wols> PVR
<mike__> yep
<ziroday> mike__: oh rite sorry mind blank lol
<Maz> can someone help me with the sound probem i have? Sound only plays through headphones not the speakers on my notebook any ideas?
<mike__> cool app
<arrrghhh> wols, i think it started happening after i either installed a new window manger (i was playin with serveral) or my video card crap which i still haven't sorted out
<gonzoism> ashu18 your cdrom is /dev/sr0
<ziroday> mike__: try here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<mike__> is there any decent documentation for getting my system XGL/Beryl afied?
<polyneux> wols: You want a paste or somsuch?. It says scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM on the first line, Uniform CD-ROM driver revision 3.20 on the second. and Attached Scsi cd-rom sr0
<mike__> sweet Ziro
<mike__> :O) tyvm!
<gonzoism> ashu18 its in line 285 of your pastebin: [   21.409298]  sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
<arrrghhh> sheesh how do you copy in xterm?
<ziroday> mike__: what card?
<mike__> er it's an nvidia
<wols> polyneux: now it's detected. wasn't before
<mike__> newish
<ziroday> mike__: can u do - lspci | grep VGA
<wols> mike__: there is no XGL for nevidia.
<gonzoism> ashu18 try the command mount /dev/sr0 /mnt when you have a cd in it.   did that work ?
<ashu18> i don't understand all these /dev thingy
<charlie2> gonzoism: when i do what you told me it says: No manual entry for bashrc
<wols> !effects | mike__
<ubotu> mike__: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<ziroday> in terminal and tell me what it returns
<wols> mike__: step one: get your 3D accleration working
<Maz> anyone got any ideas? on this sound problem
<wols> ashu18: /dev is the place where all your detected devices have their "access points"
<ziroday> maybe bad sound switcher?
<polyneux> wols: Just a random phantom of that particular boot? ;.;
<gonzoism> ashu18 that is ok.  want to fix it ?
<ashu18> yeah of course
<gonzoism> ashu18  cool, i didn't know....
<gonzoism> ashu18 i'll help
<gonzoism> ashu18   run this command:  cat /etc/fstab | grep sr0
<Jason_P> I have no idea how to install ubuntu
<gonzoism> ashu18 did it say anything back ?
<unfo> Jason_P, unfortunately we don't help people by PM here :( do you know why?
<Maz> sound plays through headphones not speakers
<wols> polyneux: I don't know. but your PC seems to be broken: 40pin IDE cable for that harddisk
<ziroday> Jason_P: have u downloaded it?
<gonzoism> Jason_P i messaged you... you never answered
<wols> polyneux: self built or a shop bought?
<ashu18> bash: /dev/sr0: Permission denied
<JdGordon> does anyone know if my geeforce2 tvout will work with 7.04 without proprietry drivers?
<gonzoism> ashu18   run this command:  cat /etc/fstab | grep sr0
<Jason_P> i have it burned to a CD. and why can't you  help people by PM?
<ziroday> JdGordon: not without
<ashu18> k wait a minute
<polyneux> wols: Self built
<ziroday> Jason_P: fine il pm u
<unfo> ziroday, don't
<charlie2> gonzoism, help i did what you told me to turn off history i ran the command:   man bashrc and it said: no manual entry for bashrc how do i stop history?
<unfo> Jason_P, because we want to help everyone equally.
<Jason_P> gonzoism: i did answer.
<ziroday> unfo: my choice :)
<JdGordon> ziroday: ok, does 7.04 have support for the neded drivers? I got rid of an old ati card because i couldnt install their drivers...
<unfo> ziroday, i know but it sets a bad precedent.
<wols> polyneux: then learn how to do it. your harddisk is about 50MB/s too slow
<ashu18> nothing happened
<gonzoism> charlie2  try http://google.com/linux   i don't remember.  its simple, look it up
<ziroday> JdGordon: yeah pretty sure it dies
<polyneux> wols: I gues
<wols> polyneux: use a 80pin cable
<JdGordon> ziroday: ok thanks
<ziroday> JdGordon: you prob want in terminal - sudo apt-get install nvidia-legacy
<wols> polyneux: it's a 320GB pata disk?
<unfo> Jason_P, when people start breaking off into PM, then trolling is harder to prevent.  Also, when things go on in public, more people can read and learn.
<ziroday> or something like that
<unfo> Jason_P, did you try reading the excellent documentation on the ubuntu website?
<wols> ziroday: those are proprietary drivers
<unfo> ziroday, so what's the story, have people moved off into PM?
<gonzoism> ashu18   where did ya go ?
<ziroday> wols: he said ok, even if properteiy
<ashu18> terminal
<polyneux> wols: Oh I know why. I'm using a jury-rigged Sata-IDE adaptor until I get around to switching HDDs/
<ziroday> unfo: he hasnt talked to me and i cant b bothered to start :0
<ashu18> i mean i am here
<ziroday> *:0
<gonzoism> ashu18 ah.  k
<ashu18> that command doesn't work
<unfo> ashu18, there are many excellent distros: Fedora, SuSE, Knoppix, Mepis, ...
<unfo> ashu18, why not try one?
<Jaguar> Hey guys, Is it here I can get some help other than the wiki/forum/faq pages :)
<gonzoism> ashu18 doesn't work like give error or just not give any output back ?
<ashu18> i told you, i am on limited broadband
<unfo> Jaguar, yes
<unfo> ashu18, do you know anyone in a local university?
<ashu18> just doesn't give any out put back
<wols> unfo: why telling him to use another when it works actually? it's a config thing only
<gonzoism> ashu18 good.  that is what i wanted to know
<ashu18> i am not into any university yet!!!
<charlie2> HELP: How do I disable bash history?
<wols> ashu18: grep cdrom /etc/fstab
<Jaguar> ok. Im trying to boot my recently downloaded ubuntu x64 distro on a HP Pavilion zv6000 and It just wont boot :) Anyone heard of this?
<unfo> charlie2, history -c
<gonzoism> ashu18  know any editors ?  vi or emacs or gedit or any of them ?
<unfo> charlie2, that clears it.
<ashu18> nope
<unfo> ashu18, do you know anyone who is studying or teaching computer science at a university?
<linuxor> HI, what is the C++Builder equivalent on linux??
<gonzoism> ashu18 grep cdrom /etc/fstab
<charlie2> I don't want to clear it, I want to disable it
<gonzoism> ashu18 run that one too
<charlie2> how do i disable bash history
<user1__> gcc
<unfo> linuxor, kdevelop
<unfo> linuxor, but anjuta is also good.
<ashu18> well everyone i know is a Windows freak (i was one too)
<wols> charlie2: http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=navclient&gfns=1&q=bash+disable+history
<linuxor> unfo: anjuta with GUI?
<unfo> ashu18, do you know anyone in computer science anyway?
<gonzoism> charlie2 you turn it off in your .bashrc or .bash_profile   look it up on google or man bash and search that man page
<unfo> linuxor, what do you mean "with gui"?
<ashu18> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<ashu18> yeah i do....why???
<wols> linuxor: does not exist. there are C++ compilers and IDEs. but no RAD like C++Builder. well, there is glade but not really comparable
<linuxor> unfo: graphic interface
<ziroday> unfo can i pm u about sumthing
<unfo> ziroday, ok
<gonzoism> ashu18 cool.  is there a cd in the drive ?
<unfo> ashu18, i suggest you talk to them and ask if they can borrow or copy a linux cd for you.
<Jaguar> Right now I am trying to download the image again and burn it with 1x speed in imgburn to see if that is the problem. I have just seen many people having problems on laptops.
<ashu18> yes
<linuxor> wols: like what?
<wols> as already said, kdevelop, anjutah, rawhide, etc
<gonzoism> ashu18 what does the command: ls /media/scd0   say ?
<unfo> linuxor, kdevelop and anjuta have nice IDEs.  kdevelop is older and I think more often used.
<linuxor> wols: I heard about kylix, what do think?
<wols> linuxor: that's not for C++ but delphi and discontinued
<unfo> linuxor, kylix OSS becomes "contrib". Don't use kylix.
<ashu18> gonzoism: one ridiculous thing happens though.....there is one particular cd which, if i insert BEFORE ubuntu has started (system's still booting), then ubuntu does accept that
<linuxor> unfo: ah ok
<ashu18> just this particular cd
<unfo> ziroday, can i message you in public?
<linuxor> wols: thx
<wols>  /msg unfo you can message me any time in public
<ashu18> ls: /media/scd0: No such file or directory
<wols> ashu18: it would be /dev/scr0 or /media/cdrom0
<ziroday> unfo: sure lol
<unfo> wols, test test can you hear me? :)
<marpstar> can anyone help me get my azureus set up to automatically start a torrent upon double-clicking it in fiesty?
<unfo> ziroday, may i repeat what you said to me in pm, but in different words?
<poweruser1> Question. I'm running Kubuntu on another comp. I know it's normal to see a blank screen after restarting X, but how long does it last, or do I need to type something?
<ziroday> unfo: certaintly
<unfo> poweruser1, press Shift
<ashu18> ls: /dev/scr0: No such file or directory
<wols>  /msg unfo no. I don't think you msged me
<wols> ashu18: /dev/sr0
<unfo>  /msg wols odd.
<unfo>  /msg I dunno why
<sorsis> i wasa installing mono development packages but pre-installation script return error code 100 while installing. what's wrong?
<wols> poweruser1: shouldn't last long. no need to type anything
<ashu18> /dev/sr0
<ashu18>  (this is the output)
<wols> sorsis: full commandline and it's output please
<wols> sorsis: in a pastebin
<unfo> ziroday, so you explained to me that Jason P did not click Next, so Ubuntu did not install.
<unfo> ziroday, we do not know if he was really mistaken or not
<ashu18> nothing happens with ls /media/cdrom0
<wols> ashu18: which means it exists. sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom0
<unfo> ziroday, that is why we suggest in general that people not help by PM.
<unfo> ziroday, :)
<gonzoism> ashu18 ok, how about ls /media/cdrom0 ?
<ziroday> unfo: learnt my lesson :)
<gonzoism> ashu18 it should be in there
<ashu18> there is no output
<poweruser1> Shift didn't do anything
<gonzoism> ashu18 ah.  k
<sorsis> wols: i was using synaptic and error message is quite small. can i somehow retrive full message?
<wols> gonzoism: that is empty as he already said
<ziroday> unfo: mind u mini wars with the scrollers is never fun
<poweruser1> And it's been lasting for about 5 min
<unfo> sorsis, sudo aptitude install WhateverYouWant
<wols> sorsis: sudo apt-get install the package you had the error with
<gonzoism> ashu18 type the command mount and press enter, and see if it says anything about a cdrom or sr0 or anything
<unfo> sorsis, oops wrong caps.
<unfo> sorsis, actually sudo aptitude install whateveryouwant
<gonzoism> ashu18 it will probably be the last line or 2
<unfo> ziroday, if it is busy then you can always break out to #linux or even #chat
<Thomas__> I'm trying to configure postfix to use spamass-milter, but postfix complains about: unix:/var/run/sendmail/spamass.sock: No such file or directory
<Thomas__> This file does exist
<ziroday> unfo: yeah usually i go to #guruhelp
<wols> Thomas__: psotfix runs ina chroot probably
<ashu18> http://pastebin.ca/580723
<ashu18> and the cursor just blinks stupidly if i type:
<wols> ashu18: did you run the mount command I told you?
<iwaksepat> anyone wanna give me a ubuntu t-shirt
<unfo> Thomas__, i dunno anything about postfix, but i know that one good channel for help is #postfix. :-)
<iwaksepat> plz
<unfo> iwaksepat, ?
<ashu18> yeah i did.....the cursor just blinks
<poweruser1> What is the usual procedure for restarting x, just so I know
<fivetwentysix> I don't think any of my applications in Wine are making sound
<wols> unfo: they _hate_ postfix in chroot. a LOT
<unfo> iwaksepat, you can buy them online
<unfo> wols, oh :(
<qnyc> poweruser1, ctrl+alt+backspace
<unfo> poweruser1, if you press Control+Alt+Backspace it will delete all your unsaved work
<unfo> poweruser1, and restart X
<Thomas__> wols: Ubuntu runs it as root?
<poweruser1> I pressed ctrl alt backspace
<Thomas__> chroot, rather
<poweruser1> And now all I have is a blank screen
<poweruser1> And have had it for 10 min
<wols> Thomas__: in a chroot. and to a degree any MTA needs to run as root
<unfo> fivetwentysix, does rhythmbox play music OK?
<sorsis> wols: i got the full message. it's here http://pastebin.com/933180  but part of it is in finnish, but you should be able to understand most of it.
<sorsis> unfo: upper line
<unfo> sorsis, LANG=C sudo aptitude install whateveryouwant
<ashutosh> hey i am so sorry i am getting disconnected
<brad016> will the latest version of limewire work for windows work in wine?
<unfo> brad016, use frostwire for linux
<ashutosh> did you ask me to do anything now??
<Thomas__> wols: master.cf doesn't have any 'y' to chroot
<wols> barnie: #winehq
<unfo> fivetwentysix, does rhythmbox play music OK?
<poweruser1> Nothing
<Thomas__> wols: So nothing runs as chroot as far as I can see
<ashutosh> hello?????
<brad016> unfo, I tried it, i was bringing up the chat windows and it took more than 6 hours so i gave up
<gonzoism> ashutosh hi
<unfo> ashutosh, hi
<wols> Thomas__: who should create the socket: /var/run/sendmail/spamass.sock? I guess spamassassin?
<gonzoism> who is helping ashutosh  ?
<unfo> brad016, try aMule.  That's what I use and it's superb.
<wols> Thomas__: does the socket exist?
<ashutosh> i am ashu18
<gonzoism> i know
<fivetwentysix> unfo how can i tell?
<unfo> fivetwentysix, start > sound > rhythmbox
<wols> ashutosh: did you try the mount command?
<brad016> unfo, Okay, I have the windows one setting up right now and i'll see how it goes
<unfo> fivetwentysix, play a MP3 file
<unfo> fivetwentysix, any sound?
<Thomas__> wols: Hmm, '-' => chroot too ?
<gonzoism> ashutosh i'll help you
<ashutosh> yeah....the cursor just keeps blinking
<brad016> unfo, do you have to compile aMule?
<unfo> brad016, important rule
<Thomas__> clearly
<unfo> NEVER COMPILE ANYTHING :)
<poweruser1> Can someone please help me? I' ve had a blank screen after restarting X for about 15 min now
<burner> fivetwentysix: or use totem, it'd be quicker than waiting for rb to import mp3s
<gonzoism> ashutosh did you mount something ?
<fivetwentysix> rofl
<wols> Thomas__: iirc: yes
<fivetwentysix> I just realised my speakers were off
<ashutosh> wols asked me to type
<wols> unfo: some kernel modules...
<unfo> wols, fine
<ashutosh> sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom0
<ziroday> unfo: latest ndiswrapper
<wols> ashutosh: no prompt anymore?
<unfo> brad016, in Add/Remove Programs you can get hundreds and hundreds of applications.
<ashutosh> no
<Thomas__> wols: Is chrooted postfix an ubuntu/debian-thingy?
<wols> no message about a read only warning?
<gonzoism> ashutosh awesome.  what is in /media/cdrom0 ?  the cd contents ?
<burner> poweruser1: i assume someone shared dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg already?  if not, try it!
<wols> Thomas__: mostly yes
<sorsis> unfo: both aptitude and synaptic use dpkg to install packages. i'm quite sure that it is not vecause of ui i'm using.
<wols> Thomas__: but: postfix has explicit support for it... even if #postfix hates it
<brad016> unfo,  okay but there not all up-to-date, but if you install apps through the terminal is that the same from the ad/remove?
<gonzoism> ashutosh is that your cd in there ?  did it work ?
<wols> brad016: yes
<ashutosh> no, nothing in there
<ziroday> brad016: if u use apt-get then yes
<ziroday> or aptitude
<ashutosh> did you read what i said about ubuntu accepting one particular cd???
<gonzoism> ashutosh k
<sorsis> unfo: like i said. asp.net2-examples had depency problems.
<brad016> ziroday, what else could you use
<ziroday> brad016: dpkg
<sorsis> unfo even aptitude would't have installed it normally.
<gonzoism> ashutosh type eject and hit enter
<brad016> ziroday, were is that source
<brad016> ziroday, come from?
<Thomas__> wols: Removed chroot, and it sort of worked, a new error message, at least
<gonzoism> ashutosh  did your cdrom eject ?
<poweruser1> Can someone please help me? I' ve had a blank screen after restarting X for about 15 min now
<ziroday> brad016: sorry i dont follow, what are you meaning?
<ashutosh> it does if the cdrom is empty
<wols> Thomas__: work with the crhoot. it'S a pain sometimes but do it
<ziroday> poweruser1: restart
<gonzoism> poweruser1 hit alt-ctrl-F1
<poweruser1> Ok, one sec
<brad016> ziroday, The apt-get comes from the ubuntu repository, were does the dpkg come from
<gonzoism> poweruser1 then log in.  then run the command, /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<gonzoism> ashutosh ok.  so it ejects ?
<ziroday> brad016: oh rite those are local .deb files u save on your hard drive
<gonzoism> ashutosh run the command file /dev/cdrom for me
<ashutosh> only if there is no cd
<brad016> ziroday, okay
<ashutosh> it's not ejeceting now
<gonzoism> ashutosh ok, run the command, sudo eject
<brad016> ziroday, is there some simple stupid way to install binary's?
<ziroday> brad016: like ?
<mike__> are we not able to download the packages necessary for xgl/beryl atm?
<mike__> I keep getting errors
<ashutosh> dev/cdrom: ERROR: cannot open `dev/cdrom' (No such file or directory)
<unfo> brad016, I have been using linux for 5 years.  Whenever I want software, I look in the package repository like Add/Remove.  It gets me recent software with very little hassle.
<mike__> I have my 3d acceleration working now
<unfo> brad016, forget .debs, forget compiling
<ashutosh> again the cursor just keeps bliking, it won't eject
<ziroday> mike__: no but if your nvidia you DONT NEED XGL
<gonzoism> ashutosh ok, now run the command file /dev/cdrom*
<unfo> brad016, you will be very happy with just using Add/Remove.
<brad016> ziroday, got you
<mike__> okay okay!
<mike__> :P
<mike__> it doesn't say that in the support doc
<ziroday> mike__: xgl is a dirty hack for ati users cause they have rubbish drivers
<mike__> hehe
<wols> !beryl | mike__
<ubotu> mike__: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ashutosh> /dev/cdrom: symbolic link to `scd0'
<ziroday> mike__: we nvidia drivers use the glowing gold AIGLX
<ziroday> *usera
<ziroday> *users
<gonzoism> ashutosh  ok.  run the command, mount |grep scd0
<gonzoism> ashutosh also, is it a music cd you have in there or a data cd ?
<BadRobot> hi there
<ashutosh> a data cd
<ziroday> !welcome | BadRobot
<gonzoism> good
<ubotu> BadRobot: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<ashutosh> it has some family photos
<poweruser1> That command didn't work
<gonzoism> poweruser1 just blinked some more ?
<ziroday> poweruser1: you need to restart
<poweruser1> I'll try that
<ashutosh> this command doesn't work....no output...back to the promp line
<ashutosh> prompt
<brad016> ziroday, I was just asking couse it's version  of wine is very out-of-date and the first day 0.9.39 came out I got the binary's and had to wait two days for the compiled version to come out, drove me crazy
<gonzoism> ashutosh ok.
<poweruser1> The shift ctrl f1 worked
<poweruser1> But the command didn't
<poweruser1> Gonna restart
<gonzoism> k
<BadRobot> could anyone help,i'm having problems with Duplicate sources.list entry on the reposories,how can i remove them?
<mike__> when I run apt-get update
<BadRobot> hi ubotu
<mike__> I run into severl no such file or directory errors
<mike__> several
<ashutosh> are we getting any closer to the solution???? i have to salute myself for keeping patience for 27 days.....
<gonzoism> ashutosh we are.
<wols> !easysource mike__
<wols> !easysource |mike__
<ziroday> brad016: oh rite lol, well theres this hack called checkinstall which basically adds it as a .deb to apt after install, for easy removal
<ubotu> mike__: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<unfo> brad016, you can use a 2-week-old wine.  You'll live. :)
<ziroday> BadRobot: delete that bad entry
<ashutosh> did u read what i said about ubuntu accepting a particular cd??? it accepts this one
<BadRobot> what's your problem ashutosh
<mike__> what is a sources list? is it a list of servers that provides updates?
<BadRobot> ?
<brad016> unfo, haha
<mike__> sorry trying to fit into the paradigm that is linux
<ziroday> mike__: its a list of repos
<mike__> x_X
<prometheus> hey every1... does anyone know how to setup samba shares? i want to share stuff to my xbox (xbmc)
<gonzoism> ashutosh no.  what did you say ?
<unfo> brad016, if you really care about latest and greatest, though, I suggest FreeBSD Unix.  It is made for experts.
<BadRobot> how could i delete the bad entry?Via terminal?
<gonzoism> brad016 linuxfromscratch is pretty cool
<brad016> unfo, I only got into Linux about 7 mounths ago and have far to go before considerig UNIX
<unfo> brad016, FreeBSD comes with something called the ports tree which lets you build whatever you want.
<ziroday> BadRobot: in terminal sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list then delete the bad entry
<ashutosh> well if i insert this cd BEFORE ubuntu has started (when the computer's still booting), then the CD icon appears on the desktop (it accepts it)
<BadRobot> C'mon ubotu ,get up of hiding,give some help overhere
<gonzoism> ashutosh ah
<gonzoism> ashutosh see my /pm ?
<BadRobot> thx ziroday
<brad016> unfo,  FreeBSD it is, and isn't part  of the Mac OS X kernel "Darwin" built off of FreeBSD?
<ziroday> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<unfo> brad016, it is loosely based.
<unfo> brad016, for example, this will get me the most recent wine in FreeBSD: cd /usr/ports/emulators/wine ; sudo make install distclean
<mike__> sweet I have the sources list
<mike__> where do I put this?
<prometheus> es anyone know how to setup samba shares? i want to share stuff to my xbox (xbmc)
<brad016> unfo, ya cause I feel OS X has been more Linux like since OS X
<unfo> brad016, it downloads and builds g++ and the dependencies for me, then it downloads, builds, and installs wine.
<mike__> lol
<mike__> that's because it's based off of FreeBSD Brad
<brad016> unfo,  is g++ some prog language like C++?
<ziroday> mike__: what are u doing?
<mike__> their implementation is called Darwin
<mike__> trying to get Beryl installed :O)
<poweruser1> ziroday: I restarted. Same screen.
<gonzoism> ashu18 :)
<BadRobot> how do i know which is bad entry?zeroday
<ziroday> poweruser1: thats not good
<unfo> brad016, it's the Gnu c++ compiler, made by the great man Richard Stallman and his team.
<ashu18> i am getting disconnected!!!!
<ruks>  i use azureus to dl torrents and i need to burn the .bin file as an image.....i dont know how im new to linux and am using feisty fawn,gnomebaker is my burning program,when i go to tools and burn cd image,it doesnt list the .bin file as a burnable cd image,is there a way i can burn the .bin as an image?
<tonsofpcs> hey, I got a dell [yea, yea, I know, cut the jokes] , and I left the diagnostic partition and want to boot into it, but for some reason, when i go to run it, it runs the text mode [contained in the bios?]  and prepares to 'load the graphical diagnostic partition', then it loads grub.  What can I do in grub to force the loading of the proper partition (its /dev/sda1 in nix)?
<ziroday> poweruser1: have u just changed your xserver?
<brad016> unfo,  got-ya
<gonzoism> ashu18 want me to ssh in and fix it.  it would probably take like 1 minute for me to figure out and fix.
<poweruser1> I was updating my gfx driver
<ninja> hi
<unfo> hi
<mike__> when I try to apt-get it
<mike__> or update
<mike__> I get a bunch of file not found errors
<ashu18> of course...u can do whatever u like
<brad016> unfo, is FreeBSD Linux or UNIX?
<unfo> brad016, richard stallman is a funny guy who makes long speeches about Free Software but he's written a ton of stuff like gcc, emacs, cp, mv, ls, and more
<unfo> brad016, unix.
<ninja> Can enyone tell me about some good tutorial for c++ on unix
<ziroday> poweruser1: in terminal - dpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gonzoism> ashu18 cool  have ssh installed ?
<unfo> ninja, why do you want to learn c++?  why not python or Ruby on Rails?
<ziroday> *dpkg-reconfigure
<ashu18> what's that????
<mike__> No Ruby on Rails!
<mike__> don't support the crackheaded dutchman!
<unfo> brad016, unix, but it looks just like ubuntu.
<brad016> unfo, I'll look him up, I love tech comedy, everyone in this channel can relate
<gonzoism> ashu18 sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<corevette> beautiful: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Beryl_Compiz_Compiz_Fusion_Tons_of_beautiful_features
<ninja> why ruby
<gonzoism> ashu18 run that command
<unfo> brad016, not ha-ha funny.  serious.  too serious.
<brad016> unfo, ot uses the Gnue evironment
<BadRobot> sorry ziraday,i know we are keeping you busy,but how do i know which is a bad source?
<ninja> i don't know anything about ruby
<unfo> brad016, read his GNU Manifesto if you're interested.
<unfo> ninja, what languages do you know?
<ziroday> BadRobot: what do u mean
<ruks> can anyone help me with that
<ninja> c
<ashu18> is it small or big??? i am running out of my broadband limit
<mike__> I can hardly understand a word that man is saying
<unfo> ninja, perl? java? sh?
<gonzoism> ashu18 very small
<ninja> little sh
<unfo> mike__, you mean RMS?
<ashu18> ok, wait a min
<mike__> hehe
<mike__> yes unfo
<mike__> he talks
<mike__> very fast
<mike__> and broken
<unfo> mike__, you also read the gnu manifesto. :)
<ziroday> !enter | mike__
<ubotu> mike__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<BadRobot> ,i'm having problems with Duplicate sources.list entry on the reposories,how can i remove them
<ashu18> did it, now what??
<ziroday> BadRobot: post ur sources to pastebin and ill find it for u :0
<gonzoism> ashu18 run the passwd command and pick out a new temporary password to give to me
<mike__> he is no doubt smart, but def on crack
<BadRobot> i already did sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list,but there are too many line
<BadRobot> s
<ziroday> BadRobot: do u know what pastebin is>
<ziroday> ??
<BadRobot> how do i past bin.What is the site?
<ziroday> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<BadRobot> I know what it is
<gonzoism> !pastebin | mike__
<ubotu> mike__: please see above
<BadRobot> thx
<unfo> mike__, brad016: oops not the Gnu Manifesto, but the GNU-PROJECT file.  http://www.gnu.org/gnu/thegnuproject.html
<ninja> unfo what language u know
<brad016> unfo, that was the problem, thax
<unfo> ninja, lisp, perl, some python/java/etc.
<ninja> and what is the most usefull
<unfo> ninja, c sucks.  It has no garbage collector or refcounting.
<poweruser1> \Well
<poweruser1> It prompted me to set it up
<poweruser1> So I just used defaults
<ninja> I know
<poweruser1> That's ok, right?
<unfo> ninja, i think python is the best overall scripting language, but perl is good too
<gonzoism> ashu18 pick one out ?
<ashu18> hey couldn't get what u told
<mike__> Well, I'm going to give up on trying to make Ubuntu pretty. I guess i'll just use it as a LAMP box
<ashu18> what command do i run??? "passwd"
<unfo> ninja, you only know c?  did you ever try learning another language?
<ninja> i want to learn c++ then try java
<gonzoism> ashu18 run the command passwd and pick out a simple temp. pass for me to log in with
<ashu18> k
<gonzoism> ashu18 but i wouldn't put it in here.  i would /msg it to me.
<ninja> I read about html,java script
<BadRobot> i did the paste bin already
<gonzoism> ashu18 start off the line with /msg when you type in here, and it will /msg it to me
<poweruser1> Ziroguy: Ok to use defaults right? It loaded back up. I guess it's installed now. Thanks
<poweruser1> You too Gonzoism
<poweruser1> I'll stay put for a lil longer to make sure
<gonzoism> poweruser1 :)
<unfo> ninja, javascript is a fine language, when used for AJAX web development like gmail.com uses
<ashu18> i am mad
<unfo> ninja, you should learn a new language other than C.
<JeeP[S2] > chuck norris is so tough theres no chin under his beard - theres only another fist
<gonzoism> ashu18 why ?  getting frustrated ?
<imbecile> does anyone know how to remove window decoration for conky in gnome?
<ashu18> did u get the password??
<gonzoism> ashu18 i don't think so.  try again
<ninja> anyone to tell me a good tutorial for C++
<gonzoism> ninja try google
<Kprofthreat> Gonzoism/Ziroguy, this is the kubuntu you saved. Lol
<gonzoism> ninja  there are lots. 99% are good.
<ninja> google is miracle
<Frogzoo> imbecile: conky -h
<ashu18> got it??
<gonzoism> ashu18 i sure didn't. i'm sorry.
<ashu18> oh i ma posting it here then - 123456
<gonzoism> lol
<imbecile> Frogzoo,  thanks thats like the 20th time ive asked and I finally got an answer
<ashu18> now??
<gonzoism> ashu18 type screen -
<gonzoism> ashu18 screen -x
<ashu18> output : Attaching from inside of screen?
<gonzoism> yeah.  :)  see me ?
<ashu18> yep
<gonzoism> lol, yes is a command that does that
<gonzoism> :)
<ashu18> hey let me put in a different cd...i am sure ubuntu won't read it
<ashu18> it's weird!!!
<actualandrew> hi, i have feisty fawn, and my display looks incredibly washed out... like the brightness is turned up too high... its not though, i just installed ubuntu, is there a way i can adjust the brightness?
<actualandrew> ati rage pro pci 8 meg ram
<dimebar> actualandrew: can you change the settings on the monitor?
<ashu18> did it
<actualandrew> yes, but it doesnt make it better
<actualandrew> i downloaded the ati drivers on winxp and it came with a tool to adjust the brightness on the card
<brad016> does anyone know how to get laid?
<actualandrew> i was wondering if there was something similar for ubuntu
<ashu18> it is the kubuntu live cd
<ashu18> it is really weird!!!!!!1
<gonzoism> ashu18 ok, i see
<gonzoism> ashu18 do all cds do that ?
<ashu18> yes all except that one....
<smds> hello
<gonzoism> ashu18 that is odd.  i see why it would make you mad
<gonzoism> ashu18 press ctrl-a ctrl-a
<ashu18> everything on my system is ok....i was thinking i had jumbled up something
<actualandrew> 3D Rage Pro 215GP - there an ubuntu tool to adjust brightness for this card?
<ashu18> where??
<gonzoism> ashu18 on the screen
<gonzoism> ashu18 where i am typing
<ashu18> yeah i did
<NeoGeo64> Who here uses Linux?
<MISTERTibbs> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DShepherd> NeoGeo64, thats a trick question?
<NeoGeo64> no
<NeoGeo64> just wondering how many linux people are here
<MISTERTibbs> duh, i use linux coach.
<nullkuhl> NeoGeo64: lol
<actualandrew> !3D Rage Pro 215GP
<NeoGeo64> since freenode has more linux users than any irc network probably
<gonzoism> ashu18 dmesg shows the errors its getting from the cdrom
<nullkuhl> guys.. any one know how to install btsco for bluetooth headset conne ?
<ashu18> but ti's not showing any error
<segagman> ok om here
<nullkuhl> segagman: can u help me  ?
<gonzoism> ashu18 ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen
<Yodude> hey is there anyway i can change the language ubuntu uses just for one account ?
<gonzoism> wols you still around ?
<gonzoism> wols  why is he getting this error ?  ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen   its ashu18's
<techbee> hello all
<ashu18> well...it's like teaching english to a pig....
<nullkuhl>  guys.. any one know how to install btsco for bluetooth headset conne ?
<ashu18> i still don't understand anything
<gonzoism> Yodude yeah, you can set that in your .bashrc  LANG=es or en or whatever, it
<Yodude> gonzoism: i don't understand plz explain
<nullkuhl>  guys.. any one know how to install btsco for bluetooth headset connection ?
<gonzoism> that dd command is frozen.  hit ctrl-a <spacebar>
<gonzoism> ashu18 that dd command is frozen.  hit ctrl-a <spacebar> until you see that new screen.
<techbee> i  m using  ubuntu  6.06  , i found the  strangly system reboot itself
<MISTERTibbs> techbee, why not upgrade to feisty??
<imbecile> what is a good tool for managing my ipod?
<MISTERTibbs> imbecile:  realplayer for linux
<nullkuhl>  guys.. any one know how to install btsco for bluetooth headset connection ?
<gonzoism> Yodude yeah,  edit .bashrc  (gedit) then make one line that says, LANG=  and the language code.  it=italian es=espanol, en=english  what language do you want ?
<Yodude> gonzoism: and where can i find that file ?
<godtvisken> Gimp just crashed and deleted my original saved work. Is there a way to get it back? (I mean, I actually had the file saved and was making a change, and now the file IS GONE)
<MISTERTibbs> gonzoism, that will only effect the single user or all accounts?
<gonzoism> yodude its in your ~  your /home/user/.bashrc
<Yodude> gonzoism: ok thnkx a lot man u really helped :) i need this so that my mum will understand ubuntu
<gonzoism> MISTERTibbs only one account.  the account that it is in the home folder of.  like /home/user/   user's .bashrc can set the LANG
<techbee> MISTERTibbs: i found this bug is there for long time , do you  have suggestion tio fix it
<gonzoism> Yodude  you can google it too. Yodude what language ?
<MISTERTibbs> techbee, sorry, I don't have clue.
<Yodude> gonzoism: french
<techbee> MISTERTibbs::(
<gonzoism> Yodude   try the command: set LANG=fr   did that do it ?
<gonzoism> Yodude mine is  LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<Yodude> gonzoism: well i'm not into her accunt no, but i will keep a note of that command in Tomboy
<gonzoism> to make that permanent, edit her .bashrc and make one line say: LANG=fr
<gonzoism> Yodude you can ask in the french ubuntu channel too, if that language code isn't corrent
<Yodude> gonzoism: thnkx, man windows can NEVER do that kind of thing, i;'m surprised
<Jaguar> I love Ubuntu :D Now it boots up on my laptop... Just needed a new image and a slow burn on a better quality cdrom :D
<gonzoism> Yodude might try it out real quick
<gonzoism> Yodude i'll test it
<Montaro> nullkuhl: apt-get install bluez-btsco
<nullkuhl> Montaro: done, but when try to modprobe snd-bt-sco i get this : FATAL: Error inserting snd_bt_sco (/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/ubuntu/misc/snd-bt-sco.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<TaJMoX> !info bluez-btsco
<ubotu> bluez-btsco: Bluez Bluetooth SCO tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.50-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 56 kB, installed size 160 kB
<Montaro> nullkuhl: what does dmesg say about it?
<gonzoism> Yodude doesn't seem to be working for me....   its easy, google it http://google.com/linux
<Yodude> gonzoism: k i'll do that :)
<Yodude> lol btw tux seems so cute in that google logo
<Yodude> hehe
<gonzoism> Yodude   oh hey
<nullkuhl> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gonzoism> Yodude i didn't think about it but that will probably just affect bash.  not like kde or gnome.  in the menus, there should be an entry to change language
<ashu18> gonzoism: u there??
<nullkuhl> Montaro: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26562/
<nullkuhl> Montaro: u still there ?
<Yodude> gonzoism: i use gnome, do you think it's System-Administration-Languages
<Yodude> gonzoism: i can click a checkboz next to a languageto add support for it
<Yodude> gonzoism: but i don't know if i can enable it just for one account
<ashu18> gonzoism: what's the password?? i can't log in
<gonzoism> Yodude yeah, use her account.  she doesn't have sudo access does she ?
<gonzoism> ashu18  its my nick, gonzoism.
<ashu18> oh....
<actualandrew> hey, is there a way to recover a password for your nick?
<ashu18> ubuntu just hangs soooooooooooo often....
<Yodude> gonzoism: no she is only a desktop user
<RoC_MM> not for me
<brad016> ashu18, what does that mean
<ashu18> btw, can u do anything else????
<gonzoism> ashu18 sorry about that. you have a hardware problem.  is it a laptop or box ?
<nullkuhl> Montaro:
<Yodude> gonzoism: wait i'll log into hr account
<ashu18> desktop
<nullkuhl> Montaro: ??
<Yodude> gonzoism: brb
<gonzoism> Yodude  log in as her, then go through the menus.  yep
<Montaro> nullkuhl: maybe its built for a different kernel, have you tried to apt-get update and then apt-get dist-upgrade to ensure you are running the latest kernel
<_Bruce_> where are the color settings in ubuntu???
<ashu18> anyway, thank you SOOOOOOOOOOOO much for ur help
<gonzoism> ashu18 k, um.  want to buy a $20 cdrw ?
<ashu18> k, but where??
<nullkuhl> Montaro: yess
<MISTERTibbs> _Bruce_, System>Theme
<gonzoism> ashu18 they are 52x and $20 or $30 from tigerdirect.com
<Tremitos> Hello
<MISTERTibbs> hey Tremit
<gonzoism> ashu18 i always get the cheapest.  i don't know why your cdrom was so funny
<ashu18> u mean there's a defect in the cd rw???
<gonzoism> ashu18 that is a odd problem
<ashu18> yeah...i know
<Montaro> nullkuhl: try built it from source perhaps?
<nomad111> hey all anyone know any good pdf printer packages
<gonzoism> ashu18 no. i don't think so.  didn't you say that the other distros handled the cdrom just fine ?
<gonzoism> nomad111 to print out pdf ?
<nomad111> i want to print (save) a couple of pages to pdf
<nomad111> yes
<nomad111> similar to adobe pdf professional
<_Bruce_> MISTERTibbs,no i mean brightness,contrast....
<ashu18> no, i said that NO linux distro that i hav tried reads that cd rom (ubuntu, kubuntu, puppy, madriva)
<ashu18> but windows did
<MISTERTibbs> _Bruce_, hmm.  let me check
<gonzoism> nomad111 like to save to the pdf format, or to print pdf files to printer ?
<nomad111> yes
<nomad111> no
<nomad111> save
<polyneux> I have a binary file I want to execute but I can't manage to get it done ;.; /filename returns no such file or directory
<nomad111> gonzoism: save html pages to pdf
<nullkuhl> Montaro: i tried building it from the latest source of btsco its goes fine but wats wierd when i try to check the version i find that one working is the old one, not the one i have just compiled and built
<Flannel> nomad111: check out cups-pdf (gives you a virtual pdf printer)
<Yodude> gonzoism: no there doesn't seem to be a menu entry there
<Montaro> polyneux: chmod a+x <filename> ...then try
<gonzoism> ashu18 ah.  if you can spare the money, i'd try getting a new one. since they are pretty reasonably cheap
<Yodude> gonzoism: hey what if i could use the user manager maybe?
<gonzoism> Yodude no preferences ?
<MISTERTibbs> _Bruce_, , I don't see anything like that. suggest u play with the themes to find a color combo u like
<gonzoism> Yodude  yeah, the user manager would probably work
<Yodude> gonzoism: maybe create a user group with french as the default language
<ashu18> neway, bye for now!!!! see you later!!!! there is definitely a sense of fraternity in linux community....u don't find that in windows
<nullkuhl> Montaro: ?
<_Bruce_> k
<gonzoism> Yodude  nah, would probably just be easier to turn french on for her
<Montaro> nullkuhl: you've probably not set your prefix right.. pass --help to configure and see what it says about lib dirs.. usually it will install to /usr/lib but you probably want /lib
<ashu18> i will be back with more probs if i get them.....will u help?
<polyneux> Montaro: Same thing ;.;
<MiHaU> Hello.
<gonzoism> ashu18  i probably won't be here.  but you can probably count on someone else.  most people learn here, and come back later to "give back"
<nullkuhl> Montaro: , i dont understand,, well it has been just 2 weeks since i installed ubuntu so will u guide me plz
<Yodude> gonzoism: i don't know what to do.. i'll search the ubuntu website a bit and see.
<ashu18> why?? r u leaving or what??
<Tremitos> ??
<Yodude> gonzoism: but thnkx man u've been a great helper
<Yodude> thnkx for your time
<gonzoism> Yodude i have kubuntu (sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop) for my dad and in his menu, i have that option, to change the default language
<MiHaU> I've got problem with sound on asus m2v. I've installed lates alsa and I can't apply patch, that makes feisty recognize my sound card (http://mailman.alsa-project.org/pipermail/alsa-devel/2007-May/001089.html). I'm newbie, so could anyone help me?
<ashu18> k, bye!! mom will kill me!!!!!!!!!!
<gonzoism> Yodude i use fluxbox, and he uses kde
<gonzoism> Yodude you might have to install language packs to get french, unless you have them already
<Yodude> gonzoism: well i may switch to KDe when version 4 gets out, i hear it's TOTALLY awesome
<MiHaU> Anyone?
<gonzoism> Yodude there is a french ubuntu channel too.  they might be able to help because they are probably more use to changing that.  most english speakers only speak english.  (well unless their native language is something else)
<Yodude> gonzoism: lol i also forgot about the ubuntu forums, there's NOTHING that can't be solved there
<gonzoism> Yodude yeah.  later
<sinapsi77> hi
<Yodude> gonzoism: the french channel  is #ubuntu-fr ?
<gonzoism> !french | gonzoism
<gonzoism> !french | Yodude
<ubotu> Yodude: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<gonzoism> :)
<Yodude> thnkx
<Yodude> :)
<Yodude> bye
<sinapsi77> how can i rename the pendrive? the ubuntu don't want
<gonzoism> sinapsi77 rename the partition ? or change /dev entries ?
<k-go-rilla> hey all
<sinapsi77> mmm i don't know
<sinapsi77> the label of pendrive
<gonzoism> sinapsi77  what does ubuntu not like ?
<sinapsi77> the volume of pendrive
<sinapsi77> i want insert my personal name in the label of pendrive
<gonzoism> sinapsi77 ah.  ext3 or msdosfs or what ?
<sinapsi77> fat16
<insmod> <sinapsi77> edit /etc/fstab add the drive and the new name
<sinapsi77> mmm... but if i insert my pendrive in another pc... the label of that will be the same?
<k-go-rilla> i've got a question regarding wifi in the nm-applet, everything works, but i'd like to have wireless just come up with the system, not requiring me to login to an X session and all
<gonzoism> sinapsi77 have a dos machine around ?
<sinapsi77> (excuse me for my terrible english)
<insmod> <sinapsi77> ah then fdisk it
<sinapsi77> yes
<k-go-rilla> i've been fiddling with stuff and it's gotta be easier as all the installed software is working
<gonzoism> sinapsi77  no need.  here is the linux command
<gonzoism> sinapsi77   mkfs.vfat        -n volume-name
<insmod> <sinapsi77> and mkvfat i think that is the name never used win
<user1__> what's good about ubuntu that's better than other distros?
* Beretta_V greet the troop
<gonzoism> greetings, troop
<tonsofpcs> how can I load a nonactive partition in grub?
<k-go-rilla> anybody?  this is about the only thing i'm annoyed with..
<gonzoism> user1_ ubuntu support is awesome.  the forums are un-paralelled.
<Beretta_V> I need pljava.jar but it's not include in the pljava package. Any idea where's it in ubuntu ?
<user1__> support from where,, for what
<gonzoism> tonsofpcs you should probably read a grub howto
<MiHaU> I've got problem with sound on asus m2v. I've installed lates alsa and I can't apply patch, that makes feisty recognize my sound card (http://mailman.alsa-project.org/pipermail/alsa-devel/2007-May/001089.html). I'm newbie, so could anyone help me?
<gonzoism> user1__  support here and on the forums, and in the distro. support for your hardware and software, and support with problems.
<CheshireViking> user1, support from this channel and from ubuntuforums for any difficulties you might have configuring hardware or installing software
<gonzoism> user1__  support=help
<gonzoism> user1__  and support=hardware working
<gonzoism> Beretta_V with it being a java file, i bet you could just google it and download it and stick it where its supposed to go
<Steffan> Hello!
<imbecile> are there any tools for overwriting deleted files in linux? I want to get rid of old data that i have deleted so it is unrecoverable
<gonzoism> imbecile yeah
<gonzoism> imbecile  want to do a whole drive or just the free space ?
<imbecile> gonzoism,  just the free space
<Beretta_V> gonzoism: i'm not sure, it's suppose too work with the postgres server
<imbecile> i want something with 8+ passes
<gonzoism> imbecile, the command "dd if=/dev/urandom of=temporary_file"    will keep going until it runs out of room.  then delete the file and start again.
<k-go-rilla> somebody has got to have played around with the wireless deal, can't nm-applet do it's thing without gnome?  or some proggie that does the same thing?
<gonzoism> imbecile there is also a "srm" command/package.  it securely removes.  passes over it like 8 times or something
<maeth> hi , im trying to use the btsco -v command but it gives me this error Error: hwdep next device (hw:0): Operation not permitted
<maeth> Error: control open (hw:1): No such device
<maeth> Error: Can't find device. Bail
<imbecile> gonzoism,  thanks buddy
<gonzoism> imbecile there are a lot of different ways to do this.  think you will go with the dd command ?
<imbecile> gonzoism,  i prefer a gui
<gonzoism> imbecile ah.  then try searching the forums, or http://freshmeat.net  what you are wanting to do is "wipe" free space.
<gonzoism> imbecile and stay away from that kiddie-porn !!!  :)
<dominicus> what's the command to find out your local ip address?
<illriginal> Does anyone know a good website with different penguin/tux logos?
<imbecile> gonzoism,  lol.. I need to delete passwords financial stuff that may be lurking still
<dominicus> gnome look .com... something like that
<insmod> <dominicus>netstat -n
<dominicus> k thanks
<TaJMoX> Please people can help problem ?    Me are come brother with ubutnu and come to play and then we chess so that it will have problem ntfs and go 3 players ?
<tonsofpcs> TaJMoX: yes.
<TaJMoX> tonsofpcs thank you!   then we install apt-get ?   how to ?
<joetheodd> I feel a bit stupid, but after installing java-common and the other related packages, how do I use Sun Java? What command?
<gonzoism> imbecile yeah, i was just kidding.  you might get the srm command for deleting that stuff in the future.  it will securely delete it and is much faster and better to delete that stuff that way than wipe a whole drive
<insmod> <TaJMoX> what the hell language is that?
<tonsofpcs> TaJMoX: 7.
<tonsofpcs> insmod: he's trolling.  I'm feeding him.
<TaJMoX> tonsofpcs : thank you camel friend!   We are have 8 no 7
<tonsofpcs> TaJMoX: 8 then yes.
<tonsofpcs> TaJMoX: sleep now me.  You good off IRC.
<gonzoism> no not 8 !!!
<imbecile> gonzoism, also my sister does forensics so i may just want to wipe anyways ;P
<RoC_MM> DBAN.
<gonzoism> imbecile where at ?
<RoC_MM> dban.sf.net
<imbecile> gonzoism,  visa
<TaJMoX> tonsofpcs thanks friend me and camel sleep now too
<gonzoism> dban is good. but i think it gets every drive. and all of the drives.
<gonzoism> anyone here ever use it ?
<RoC_MM> if you want it to gonzoism...it's up to you
<RoC_MM> it only does that if you type "autonuke" at the boot:
<gonzoism> ah
<gonzoism> anyone here ever use dban ?
<RoC_MM> yes
<gonzoism> RoC_MM how fast is it ?
<crocodile> why does my centrino laptop run so much cooler and get more battery life in linux than windows??
<crabgrass> how do i uninstall something i  compiled from source?
<antiati> hi guys do you know some wiki for ati radeon xpress 200 m but working wiki i have tried to use resticted module manager but my 3d accelleration it's still not working
<gonzoism> crocodile because linux is awesome ?
<crocodile> the technial reason please, not a quip about windows sucking
<imbecile> gonzoism, i should have my sister see what she can retrieve first.. that would be interesting
<gonzoism> crocodile probably linux is using less resources
<TaJMoX> crocodile : linux has cpu throttling
<RoC_MM> crocodile, a cool story
<crabgrass> TaJMoX: really?
<crocodile> taj - for any cpu type?  Or is that just something centrino can take advantage of
<TaJMoX> crocodile : when your pc is idle, it is throttled down to a lower speed - windows keeps it at the maximum always - also Linux idles at 0-1% CPU    windows does like 5%
<gonzoism> RoC_MM is it slow ?
<TaJMoX> corcodile - works with most intel chips
<RoC_MM> gonzoism, erasing takes a long time, but it's not slow
<crocodile> I see.. another win for linux :) thanks
<Traff42> Flying Blind. I cant see any partitions on my disk! Trying to install Feisty on an exisiting (working) Win/Breezy multiboot setup. Tried known good Feisty & Edgy Install CD's. Partitioner sees on ly the drive, no partitions (there are 13 on the disk)
<gonzoism> RoC_MM   would you guestimate how long it would take to wipe 100 gigs or 500 or a terrabyte for me ?
<Traff42> Any ideas?
<TaJMoX> crocodile - if linux idles at 1% and windows idles at 2-5% then virtually your computer lasts 2-5 times longer
<gonzoism> RoC_MM i have always wondered that
<crabgrass> TaJMoX: oh, that 'system idle process' thing?
<TaJMoX> crabgrass - system idle process does nothing
<RoC_MM> I would say...
<RoC_MM> a while.
<gonzoism> crabgrass throttling is the term for it i believe
<crocodile> tajmox - assuming it's idle for the entire battery life yes
<RoC_MM> Depends how many passes
<gonzoism> RoC_MM ever autonuke ?
<RoC_MM> yes
<Steffan> Hello, I tried to install ubuntu next to my windows partition
<TaJMoX> crocodile =]    right but still.... my 1st stage throttling is 1000mhz and my second stage is 1666mhz.... usually it is in 1000mhz mode, which is 50% less power used
<unfo> Steffan, hello] 
<RoC_MM> gonzoism, you should just check out the website and try the software.
<RoC_MM> if you want the data gone, then wipe it, otherwise don't.
<gonzoism> RoC_MM how long did that take and how big ?  sorry to be badgering you like this, but i have wondered for years.
<Steffan> I thought ubuntu could resized that partition, but ubuntu couldn't
<RoC_MM> I don't know...start it and goto sleep...it will be mostly done in the morning for a 1-pass?
<Teonnyn> Hello
<gonzoism> RoC_MM i have the cd burnt here, and stuck to the wall with a thumbtack. :)
<unfo> crabgrass, sudo make uninstall maybe.  But never compile anything from source if you can get it from Add/Remove or Synaptic instead.
<Steffan> So I downloaded partition magic(windows)
<unfo> crabgrass, sudo make uninstall
<Teonnyn> I'm having a bit of a problem with Ubuntu here.. it's refusing to allow me to edit or install anything
<Steffan> But I don't know which partition I have to make... swap, root, home partitions?
<crabgrass> unfo: thanks.
<Teonnyn> But I don't know how to access the default root account... and thaht's a problem - the install is brand new
<gonzoism> RoC_MM i would feel really stupid losing data though. :)  i have like a terrabyte or so now.
<unfo> Steffan, 2GB swap, 20GB root is a good rule of thumb
<crocodile> Taj - I just put on a cpu monitor and you're 100% right... it's idling at 600mhz and maxing at 1600 mhz
<crabgrass> unfo: before i do this, though, know of any way to get nitrogen to work with xfce?
<unfo> crabgrass, nope
<Flannel> Teonnyn: Ubuntu doesn't use the root account, there is no root password.  Use sudo instead.
<unfo> Steffan, no home
<crabgrass> unfo: ty anywho
<Steffan> Ok
<TaJMoX> teonnyn : example : sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<crocodile> tajmox rather, not taj
<zaggynl> How did Ubuntu actually disable the root account?
<TaJMoX> teonnyn : sudo apt-get remove firefox
<Teonnyn> Taj, sudo?
<Flannel> !sudo | Teonnyn
<ubotu> Teonnyn: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<TaJMoX> crocodile rather not?   you'd rather it idle at 1600 ?
<gonzoism> zaggynl i think there is no root account and just sudo access. i think
<Flannel> zaggynl: it's a normal option.  You can disable any account.  (-l flag with passwd)
<joetheodd> After installing java-common and the other related packages, how do I use Sun Java? What command?
<crocodile> tajmox - no I like this :)
<TaJMoX> crocodile oh i see =] 
<zaggynl> gonzoism, the root account does excist, you can change its password with sudo passwd
<zaggynl> Flannel, ah thanks
<gonzoism> RoC_MM well thanks for the info you did give me.
<zaggynl> so, 'sudo passwd -l <username>' would do the trick eh
<crocodile> zagg - I did that and just su root for command line stuffs.  It beats remembering to type sudo every command :P
<Teonnyn> hm..
<Flannel> zaggynl: yeah.
<zaggynl> oki
<Teonnyn> Okay, I'm trying to install Cedega, but I need to move the files from desktop into the filesystem
<Teonnyn> However this is where the major problems come in
<Flannel> crocodile: `sudo -i` will get you a root shell without the costs of having an enabled root account
* zaggynl makes notes
<crocodile> flannel - very nice
<TaJMoX> i do really advanced stuff and never need to do sudo -i
<Flannel> zaggynl: this is all on the sudo webpage ;)
<ravigr8> i want to build the LFS on ubuntu
<zaggynl> :P
<Teonnyn> So I just use sudo -i to enable the root?
<TaJMoX> sudo chmod 744 file  ...works great
<Flannel> Right.  Really prepending sudo to a few commands is no big deal.
<ravigr8> is it tested by someone?
<crocodile> flannel - it iss when you have a habit of not doing it ;0)
<Flannel> TaJMoX: chmodding is the best way to break your system
<TaJMoX> crocodile - bad habit - can ruin your system
<crocodile> I'm going use this sudo -i from now on instead
<TaJMoX> flannel was an example of a sudo command
<TaJMoX> flannel i wouldnt sudo chmod 777 -R /*
<osfameron> sudo flannel ?
<Flannel> crocodile: Eh, You think you're using it an awful lot (in the beginning) because you are, but after a few weeks, you'll hardly ever need to sudo for anything.  'Living' with sudo is hardly that big of a deal
<mongolai> if you edit your menus, you can find a root shell option.
<JdGordon> can anyone help me getting nvidia-glx-legacy working with feitsy? I installed it and fixed my xorg.conf, but X is crashing on startup... log http://pastebin.ca/580822
<mongolai> which is what i did
<Flannel> TaJMoX: Fair enough.  And, next time, don't give working commands like that ;)
<TaJMoX> you never have to use sudo after you configure your whole system the way you want it
<crocodile> flannel - agreed, its personal flavor
<TaJMoX> use regular user
<stickerhappy> hello
<TaJMoX> flannel - like sudo rm -rf /etc ?   =)
<Flannel> TaJMoX: keep it up and you're liable to be banned.
<TaJMoX> sudo /kickban TaJMoX
<crocodile> hehe
<stickerhappy> i got some questions
<TaJMoX> gksudo /shrug
<yondie> sudo rm -rf /
<unfo> yondie, STOP
<yondie> my favourite way of destryoing a pc
<Steffan> Bye!
<yondie> oops sorry
<unfo> yondie, if you type that it will reformat your hard drive.
<TaJMoX> yondie doesnt work on debian systems
<yondie> TaJMoX, it does i test it
<unfo> yondie, and if someone else types it it will reformat their hard drive as well.
<TaJMoX> yondie i just typed it
<unfo> yondie, it is never a good idea to mention that on this IRC channel without warning what it does in all caps on the same line.
<yondie> ic
<crocodile> I suggest people don't go and test Tajmox's word on this
<Flannel> Actually, it's never a good idea to, even with the warning.  And there's no real reason to either.  Besides it being somewhat offtopic.
<unfo> yondie, dont worry :) just please be careful.
<imbecile> anybody use obsidian fserve for xchat? I do not know how to install it http://obsidianplus.berlios.de/
<TaJMoX> crocodile good advice
<stickerhappy> i have a problem installing feisty 64bit
<Teonnyn> Okay, I have a question..
<Flannel> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Teonnyn> The laptop I'm running Ubuntu on has a 64-bit chip, would it have automatically detected that?
<yondie> Teonnyn, i suppose so
<Teonnyn> So far I'm very impressed that it detected the wireless card which Windows NEVER did without drivers
<unfo> Flannel, there are occasional times.  For example, to reformat your hard drive but keep your home dir, you can do, as root: mkdir /z && mv /home/yourusername/.* /home/yourusername/* /z && rm -r /[a-y] * which will REFORMAT YOUR HARD DRIVE but keep your home dir.
<Flannel> Teonnyn: There are 32 and 64bit install CDs.  You'll need to choose the one you want
<imbecile> nevermind i think i got it guys
<unfo> Flannel, it's handy when switching distros.
<Teonnyn> Oh, I was using a pre-packaged CD
<stickerhappy> i boot to my burned feisty 64bit, i get to the menu,  i choose start install ubuntu but it crashes, blackout
<Tomasu> Hi, I'm having a small problem with my wifi card/network. I have it set to start up in ap mode, bridged with my ethernet connection, and it seems that the "freq" or "channel" is being over ridden by something, anything set in the interface file seems to not work.
<Teonnyn> There is one other thing.. is it possible to enable your main account to full Root priviliages?
<Flannel> Teonnyn: still, the CD yo got is either 32 or 64bit.
<Tomasu> manually calling iwconfig afterwards works.
<Teonnyn> I see
<ali1234> i have a usb device that requires module parameters to work (force vendor and product id.) can i configure something so the module will be loaded automatically, instead of having to sudo modprobe it every time i reboot? or do i have to recompile the module to do that?
<Flannel> Teonnyn: sudo effectively does that, gives you full privledges.
<imbecile> how do i get perl plugin for xchat?
<Teonnyn> Flannel, but what about pernamently enabling it?
<Flannel> Teonnyn: That's just stupid.  This isn't windows.  Permissions are a good thing.
<eregi> hei, what do I need to do to get sshd on my ubuntu machie (livecd)
<insmod> <ali1234>add it to /etc/rc.d
<Flannel> eregi: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<unfo> Teonnyn, good idea but there's a reason nobody here uses root all day :)
<unfo> Teonnyn, too easy to mess up.
<ali1234> insmod: no, i do not want it to be loaded at boot, i want it to hotplug properly
<stickerhappy> i have a question
<Flannel> stickerhappy: did you check the CD for defects?
<unfo> I recently accidentally clobbered about 10% of my files with the all-powerful rsync --delete command.
<stickerhappy> Flannel: i tried winsum, good
<stickerhappy> Flannel: no problem
<Flannel> stickerhappy: Try the on-CD check (fourth menu item, or whatnot)
<insmod> <ali1234> then add it to /etc/network/interfaces
<Teonnyn> I just don't want to have to use sudo each..and...every..time.. I .. install... programs..
<unfo> stickerhappy, "Test CD for defects"
<stickerhappy> Flannel: same result with installation,  crashes, blackout
<Flannel> stickerhappy: that's a bad burn.  Try again at 4x.  (and check the md5 of the ISO if you haven't already)
<unfo> Teonnyn, if you feel reckless, then setuid root your synaptic and aptitude.  But I don't recommend it.
<Hallongodis> somebody here who knows how to change a xorg.conf file with a backup i have tried many times but it says i dont have the rights to do so.
<stickerhappy> Flannel: by the way, i use an ati radeon x550
<Teonnyn> unfo... um.... please explain that? ^^;
<Flannel> Teonnyn: If you use a GUI app, it'll prompt you for the password automatically.  But really, you won't b installing software that often (even if it seems like it at first)
<Teonnyn> Brand new to Ubuntu here
<VSpike> My wife needs to write school reports - basically a standard form on A5 paper with a few fields (name, exam mark, place) that change, plus the main text field ("Must try harder, etc.")  I used to just use MS Word templates for this.  I avoided mail merge in MS Office because it's so hideous to set up.  Is there a neat way to do this kind of thing with free software?
<TaJMoX> hallongodis : sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Flannel> Teonnyn: you don't want to do what he's talking about, seeing that you're unaware of what it entails.
<Hallongodis> thanks i will try
<unfo> Teonnyn, setuid root means whenever anyone uses the software they will become root temporarily.  There's no reason to do it: just type sudo when needed.
<ali1234> insmod: huh? it isn't a network interface, it's a modem, effectively a serial port....
<mongolai> anyone here know how to get BootUp Manager working in runlevel S
<TaJMoX> teonnyn : you're used to windows - where every user is the Administrator user.   this is not secure.   If every user is the administrator - then you are suseptable to viruses and malware and hackers.    This is what makes *nix so secure, User land is separate than System land.
<unfo> Teonnyn, easier solution: set sudo to keep your password for 4 hours.  Then you won't have to keep retyping your password as ofteh.
<VSpike> I'm sure I could follow the same approach with openoffice, maybe even trying to learn how to pull data from a spreadsheet or a database.
<unfo> *often
<stickerhappy> Flannel: i already tried md5, no problems there
<Flannel> mongolai: er... Why?
<Teonnyn> How do I do that?
<VSpike> Wondering if there's an even more nifty solution
<unfo> Teonnyn, i dunno... i've never bothered to do it
<stickerhappy> Flannel: can i PM you, it's hard tracking our messages hehe
<Hallongodis> it worked thank you very much
<TaJMoX> unfo : how do I change that?
<unfo> TaJMoX, dunno
<Flannel> stickerhappy: freenode only accepts queries from registered users.  Just prefix my name, and read the stuff I highlight you with.
<unfo> stickerhappy, Flannel, please don't pm, maybe move to ##linux or #chat if you hate scrolling
<Flannel> stickerhappy: Burn at 4x, if that still doesn't work (or you want to try something that'll take all doubt about it being a graphics problem), download and burn (at 4x!) the alternate CD
<crabgrass> guys, help. what's kbd?
<unfo> VSpike, I don't know; maybe someone on the ubuntu users mailing list could answer that.
<stickerhappy> i re-burned at 4x, same result
<crabgrass> 'cause uninstalling it just removed xubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-desktop and gdm
<VSpike> Unfo: good thinking
<stickerhappy> i was thinking about that, alternate CD, i'm curious now how to configure the ati driver if it crashes right from the installation
<AnssiP> Any experience on Canonical support? Any references/pointers to any more info?
<TaJMoX> stickerhappy - if its too hard to distinguish messages and you are using xchat - turn on "colored nick names"
<emman101> here guys i did the correct thing its just there is an error
<emman101> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26566/
<Teonnyn> gaaaaah
<Teonnyn> Okay.. I don't know what I did here..
<Flannel> crabgrass: which version of ubuntu?
<stickerhappy> Flannel: i was thinking about that, alternate CD, i'm curious now how to configure the ati driver if it crashes right from the installation
<Teonnyn> Rebooted the laptop...and now it's giving me a command line login
<crabgrass> ohhhhhhh shit...  can i reinstall xubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-desktop and gdm from within synaptic and have everything be okay?
<crabgrass> Flannel: 7.04
<AnssiP> More generally, any experinces/references/articles on Ubuntu in a corporate environment?
<Teonnyn> And it no longer accepts my login
<Flannel> crabgrass: That.... doesn't make sense.  You mustve removed somethign else besides kbd to remove those metapackages (u-d, et al)
<unfo> Teonnyn, it should still accept your login.  Type slower.
<crabgrass> Flannel: no, i didn't. want to see my console log?
<Killerkiwi> QEMU question anybody got  smb working on feisty ??
<unfo> smb?
<crabgrass> Flannel: that's why im so worried
<VSpike> AnssiP: Depends what you mean.  I work in a small company, and i work from hmoe 80% of the time.  Everyone else uses windows (XP or Vista).  I use Ubuntu on the desktop
<AnssiP> With corporate environment I mean centralized support for a large number of non-techical users.
<Killerkiwi> unfo, samba for qemu
<unfo> Teonnyn, the command line bit I can't help you with, since it's late and I have to finish dealing with my email.
<unfo> Killerkiwi, try the qemu channel maybe
<Teonnyn> sigh..
<Flannel> crabgrass: kbd is in universe, ubuntu-desktop/xubuntu/gdm shouldn't depend on it.  hmmm, but it... seems that gdm does.
<Teonnyn> Okay.. I've busted this install, again..
<AnssiP> VSpike, I am trying to push Ubuntu as an officially supported alternative in out very big company.
<crabgrass> shit
<Flannel> crabgrass: yeah, reinstalling xubuntu-desktop/ubuntu-desktop and gdm will put everything back
<crabgrass> well, it was time for a new install anyway
<PriceChild> !ohmy | crabgrass
<ubotu> crabgrass: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Teonnyn> It still isn't accepting anything
<crabgrass> PriceChild: yeah, i know
<floubultim> Bonjour. Y a-t-il un endroit o je peux aller pour parler franais s'il vous plat? Hello! Is ther a place where I can go to speak french, please?
<unfo> Teonnyn, reboot with the kernel parameter init=/bin/sh
<ASH4IF3> hello
<Flannel> crabgrass: eh?  There's no reason to reinstall.  Simply removing ubuntu-desktop doesn't *do* anything to your install anyway.  It's jsut a metapackage
<Flannel> !fr | floubultim
<unfo> Teonnyn, you will instantly become root.
<ubotu> floubultim: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Teonnyn> unfo, it won't even let me reboot
<crabgrass> Flannel: but gdm?
<floubultim> I'm new on internet, new on Xchat, new on Ubuntu
<unfo> Teonnyn, pull the plug?
<crabgrass> Flannel: think i lost any customization here?
<ASH4IF3> fuck u bastards and go 2 ash4if3.co.nr, prowrz.net is my homepage u mother fuker
<Teonnyn> Comes back to this same screen
<crabgrass> !kb ASH4IF3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kb ash4if3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unfo> !ops please warn ASH4IF3 about our language policies
<AnssiP> My starting point as Ubuntu evangelist is dire: currently things like Firefox are explicitly forbidden in out MS only environment...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Flannel> crabgrass: no, no customizations.  removing the packages only removes the binaries.  You'd have to do "complete removal" (in synaptic) or with --purge (inapt-get) to remove the configs
<floubultim> Merci  Ubotu pour sa rponse. Je vais essayer. Thanks to Ubotu for his answer. I'm going to try.
<Teonnyn> sigh.. okay
<Teonnyn> Reinstall once more
<AnssiP> And certainly you are not allowed to attach a non-Windows machine in our network...
* Teonnyn pops the CD in
<crabgrass> Flannel: so... what exactly happened? now that i have the binaries back, everything should be peachy?
<Flannel> crabgrass: yeah.  And you've got kbd back (which... is completely random.  That shouldn't be a dependancy)
<crabgrass> Flannel: i dont need or want kbd anymore
<AnssiP> You know guys, I am so tired of Linux as a hobby: I would like to prove everybody, that Linux is a professional infrastructurr tool which can cut costs and improve work efficiency.
<Flannel> crabgrass: AH.  You want to install "console-tools"  then you'll be able to remove kbd
<Flannel> crabgrass: gdm depends on kbd or console-tools
<Teonnyn> Maybe I won't screw everything up this time
<Flannel> AnssiP: check out #ubuntu-marketing, they might be able to help you with info/links/etc
<unfo> AnssiP, i say push Mac instead.  It supports a larger percentage of hardware.
<crabgrass> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/933229
<unfo> *a larger percentage of Mac hardware
<Flannel> crabgrass: right, install console-tools and then remove kdb
<AnssiP> I don't think supoorting a large set of hw is essential in a corporate environment. We choose a very limited hw set anyway as officially supported.
<Teonnyn> unfo.. I remember the PC that Apple tried to push as a "updatable" machine.. the G4, I belive it was?
<crabgrass> Flannel: i think it's removed already
<unfo> Teonnyn, you mean hardware upgradable?
<Teonnyn> Yeah
<Flannel> crabgrass: Reinstall console-tools, and then you can reinstall gdm/ubuntu-desktop/xubuntu-desktop
<MISTERTibbs> AnssiP, agreed.
<Teonnyn> User hardware upgradable
<crabgrass> Flannel: does it have to be in that order?
<Teonnyn> Within six months they pulled the G4 off the shelf and replaced it with a regular "All in Monitor non-upgradable"
<Flannel> crabgrass: you need to install console-tools first.  Then you can install the other three at the same time
<unfo> AnssiP, also, people will curse and swear at it.  They've been used to using Windows all their lives.  They don't want to switch OSes.  I say push Ubuntu for server systems instead.  And in your local schools.
<unfo> Children don't mind new OSes.
<crabgrass> Flannel: hmm. well, i guess i did it backwards then. uninstall/reinstall those three now, or keep?
<Teonnyn> unfo, yeah.. it's just us old timers :)
<AnssiP> Well, I want to use Ubuntu personally in my work. That's my final motivation, not making the workl "better".
<Flannel> crabgrass: What?  Theyre already uninstalled.  Did you reinstall them?  (is kbd installed?)  If theyre reinstalled, then you may have dragged kbd in with them.  If thats the case, install console-tools, then you can remove (without yanking u-d et al) kbd
<VSpike> AnssiP: I think you need to provide a business case
<AnssiP> Or I want to use a modern, FOSS system. I would prefer Plan 9, but I settel for Ubuntu, for now ;-)
<GeekMaster1> Hey all
<Teonnyn> Okay, maybe after this format/reinstall it'll work properly.. I'll pay very close attention to this
<Teonnyn> heya
<Casanova_> #makassar
<MobsterLobster> hello how can do i reg my usename?
<crabgrass> Flannel: kbd is gone, *buntu-desktop and gdm are installed
<Flannel> crabgrass: alright, you're good then.
<Flannel> !register > MobsterLobster
<emman101> sorry to ask this, but pls tell me how to check for corrupt files?
<GeekMaster1> I have an issue with gnome-dock. I want to get rid of it. I installed it a while back and didn't like it, but it still runs on start-up even after I have removed it. Can someone help me get rid of all instances of it? It's called Cairo-Dock. Thanks in advance.
<VSpike> AnssiP: that's the only thing that will be listened to.  But I think you can make some good arguments.  Cost for one.  Factor in no need to purchase antivirus software.  Machines should have longer lifespan.  Openoffice a good alternative for most people and free.  Lack of vendor lockin.  Free PDF generation (a big plus for me - PDF tools are expensive on WIndows).
<crabgrass> Flannel: alright, gonna try rebooting
<crabgrass> Flannel: thanks for the assisst
<VSpike> AnssiP: If some people require office for a particular reason, crossover office is reasonable.
<GeekMaster1> Anyone?
<GeekMaster1> Anyone?
<VSpike> emman101: on what?
<GeekMaster1> Please? LOL
<Teonnyn> Geek... I'm new to Ubuntu.. using it as an alternate system on my laptop .. sorry :9
<Teonnyn> :(
<Flannel> !repeat | GeekMaster1
<ubotu> GeekMaster1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<v> Hey guys
<v> I need some help
<GeekMaster1> I have an issue with gnome-dock. I want to get rid of it. I installed it a while back and didn't like it, but it still runs on start-up even after I have removed it. Can someone help me get rid of all instances of it? It's called Cairo-Dock. Thanks in advance.
<MISTERTibbs> GeekMaster1, did u run sudo apt-get autoremove
<v> Im trying to put an active terminal into my top task panel so i can quickly type commands, im in gnome, how do i do so?
<emman101> VSpike: ive installed some libraries for turboC, after that i cant run my codeblock IDE anymore
<GeekMaster1> No
<GeekMaster1> How would I do that?
<VSpike> AnssiP: sticking points will be Exchange server and Pocket PC devices
<MISTERTibbs> GeekMaster1, Applications>Terminal
<MISTERTibbs> GeekMaster1, once the terminal comes up, type in sudo apt-get autoremove
<v>  Im trying to put an active terminal into my top task panel so i can quickly type commands, im in gnome, how do i go about doing such things?
<GeekMaster1> MISTERTibbs I actually ran a similar command a while back and it ended up deleting EVERY app I had. I ended up with an empty Ubuntu and I had to re-install my OS
<Jerry32> can any1 help me please?
<mongolai> v : what do you mean "active" terminal?
<v> Well
<MISTERTibbs> GeekMaster1, autoremove will only remove unlinked program files
<v> I mean mongalai, not an icon to access it, but an actual openened terminal itself
<Flannel> GeekMaster1: did you install cairo-dock through package management?
<GeekMaster1> MISTERTibbs if I ran " sudo apt-get autoremove" what will that do? It says nothing in that command about Vairo-Dock
<VSpike> emman101: So you don't actually want to scan your hard disk for filesystem errors?  Or do you?
<Flannel> GeekMaster1: `sudo apt-get remove --purge cairo-dock`  However, you'll still have some leftover config stuff in your homedir
<mongolai> v : I don't really see the difference.
<GeekMaster1> Flannel  It was not a package. It was a package
<Flannel> GeekMaster1: it was not a package or it was a package?
<MISTERTibbs> run man autoremove for the full description.  basically it searches thru the file library for orphan program files then deletes them
<emman101> VSpike: how do i scan it for file errors?
<v> SO is it possible or not
<GeekMaster1> Flannel it was not a package. It was a compile or whatever
<mongolai> I mean I don't really understand what you mean.  Like a terminal session that is already open?
<Flannel> GeekMaster1: ah.  Too bad.  Theres no easy way to remove it.  Just ahve to delete all the stuff it installed.
<Jerry32> i've been sat on the same chair for 7 hours now, and i havent gotten anywhere with what i am tryin to do... i just dont understand what to do.... im gonna pull my hair out soon
<emman101> VSpike: can you take a look what went wrong? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26566/
<Flannel> !anyone | Jerry32
<ubotu> Jerry32: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<GeekMaster1> When I do a search for it and find instances of it, what do I type in the terminal? rm ~/path/to/app ?
<xtal> Hi! Does anybody speak Russian?
<Flannel> !ru | xtal
<ubotu> xtal:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<jatt> ouch
<Jerry32> ok - thanks
<Jerry32> can anyone offer me any help on this: i am trying to either setup samba or an ftp so that i can stream videos to my xbox (its running xbmc) ... but i cant get samba to work - and my ftp puts me in the root directory - i dont know how to set it up so that i start on my xp hdd
<Flannel> GeekMaster1: it's not quite that simple.  There's an executable (or a few), theres also config files, and other stuff (icons? something else?  I dont know) too.
<Jerry32> i dont want to have to boot xp to share my vids - and dont want to have to upload them to my xbox
<v>  Im trying to put an active terminal into my top task panel so i can quickly type commands, im in gnome, how do i do so?
<emman101> Jerry32: goto terminal and type man samba
<Flannel> !samba | Jerry32
<ubotu> Jerry32: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<emman101> Jerry32: and read
<julius> Does FFawn 7.04 come with the 3g driver?
<Jerry32> emman101: i've read everything man... i've been here 7 hours and still cant get it to work
<Flannel> !rtfm | emman101
<ubotu> emman101: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Leon> hi, i want to install to 2nd system, have 1 fully setup & running, from mini.iso (bandwidth cap issues!) and then do packages from the running system. Can it be done like this?
<MISTERTibbs> v: Application>Terminal
<Flannel> julius: You need to install ntfs-config, then it'll be in your menus
<mwright1> Hi just wandering how I identify what version of Ubuntu I have kernel is 2.6.15-28-386
<v> NO
<julius> Flannel: menu's?
<mwright1> I think it's dapper.. and I want to upgrade it to the latest
<v> i want one in my top panel active and opened just inside the panel!
<stefg> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<kraut> moin
<julius> Flannel: or is it just a different param for mount
<Flannel> julius: there's an "NTFS configuration tool" or something after installing that.  That you then enable ntfs read/write/who knows
<stefg> mwright1: Tjat's Dapper, btw
<mongolai> v : if you hit alt + F2 you can type in a command. Otherwise I don't know...
<julius> Flannel: so the 3G module is allready installed by default?
<VSpike> emman101: It's been a looong time since I did any c programming, but it looks to me like your include paths got messed up?
<mwright1> ok so how do I upgrade that at the command line to feisty
<Flannel> julius: I believe so.
<mwright1> I"m remoted into a friends box and he wants me to upgrade him
<julius> Flannel: :D
<Flannel> mwright1: you'll need to go from dapper to edgy to feisty,
<Flannel> !upgrade | mwright1
<ubotu> mwright1: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<emman101> VSpike: how?
<stefg> mwright1: you'd have to upgrade in 2 steps, skipping versions is not supported. It's probably easier and cleaner to backup and reinstall Feisty, using the method mentioned in !cloning
<GeekMaster1> Flannel so there is NO way to get rid of this? I'm stuck with cairo-dock?
<VSpike> emman101: Sorry - I'm just not familiar enough with C programming on linux to say.
<Jerry32> has anyone here successfully setup a samba share with xboxmediacenter and ubuntu? or any kind of share for that matter?
<emman101> VSpike: im asking about installation this is the instruction http://www.sandroid.org/TurboC/
<Flannel> GeekMaster1: I told you, go through and delete all the stuff.  If you still have the source, you can make (but not make install) and then you'll be able to know exactly what it puts where.
<Flannel> GeekMaster1: Of course, even without removing it, you should be able to disable it.  Although I have no idea how.  You'll have to ask the cairo-dock people.
<GeekMaster1> Flannel I'm doing that. What is the command for deleting a folder?
<GeekMaster1> rm -"what"
<incorrect> is it possible to apt-get the installation program that is live cd?
<kane77> GeekMaster1, rm -r
<Flannel> incorrect: you mean on the liveCD? yes.
<user1__> GeekMaster1, use windows
<stefg> !info ubiquity
<ubotu> ubiquity: Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.11 (feisty), package size 1852 kB, installed size 7104 kB
<AnssiP> I have Pointsec in my MBR, to decrypt my Windows partition. Anyone have detailed info on how to boot from a CD anf then re-boot manually my (unencrypted) Ubuntu partition? I failed to do that with a GRUB boot disk.
<incorrect> what about the server installer?
<emman101> VSpike: there are less than 10 steps i dont know if i did the correct installation
<ThRiX> Hi at all!
<alesan> re
<alesan> how can I install sun's JDK and remove the gjc thing?
<AnssiP> Can you go to GRUB in Ubuntu CD boot? Can you then force a boot from a given HD partition?
<incorrect> can i apt-get install the text based server installer?
<Jerry32> has anyone here successfully setup a samba share with xboxmediacenter (or a windows machine) and ubuntu? or any kind of share for that matter?
<alesan> when I type java -version at prompt I get the GNU one
<Flannel> !java | alesan
<ubotu> alesan: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<AlexC_> good morning,
<ThRiX> can we help me with questions on ltsp client... (where the client save your files....)
<Flannel> incorrect: what are you trying to do?
<AlexC_> for some reason my desktop hasn't loaded, IE - no icons and I can't right click on it - how can I start/restart it?
<emman101> Jerry32: what is your problem again?
<Flannel> AlexC_: ctrl-alt-backspace
<stefg> AnssiP: you'd have to setup a boot medium (CD, USB-stick or floppy) that contains grub, if your harddisks MBR isn't touchable.
<AlexC_> Flannel: urgh, yeah I could :P but is there a way I can do it without doing that?
<emman101> maybe you want to try webmin
<Flannel> AlexC_: that's... restarting your X.  What you asked to do, right?
<Jerry32> emman101: i've spent ages reading all the samba stuff - and playing around with my smb.conf file - but i cant get my xbox or other XP comp to actually be able to view my files
<AlexC_> Flannel: no no, everything is fine with X, I can use it all great - I'm typing this in xChat now, however - I can see my desktop background, but it has no icons and I can't right click on it (I could before ... just seems like it hasn't loaded)
<Flannel> Jerry32: you checkout the samba page on the wiki?
<AnssiP> stefg, like I said, I did that with GRUB boot disk they provide, but was unable to perform...
<Jerry32> flannel: yea dude... it just doesn't seem to work... and i dont wanna have to keep leaving ubuntu to go into xp to view my media
<Jerry32> :(
<Leon> Hi, I've got a bit of a problem. I have updated to Ubuntu feisty from edgy. I only have the edgy install iso and I would like to install Ubuntu feisty onto another system without downloading packages, have got bandwidth problems.
<AnssiP> stefg, I was looking for more detailed instructions...
<siimo> hi where can i find alsaconf in feisty
<Flannel> Jerry32: well, ftp is doable, if you can't get samba to work.
<AlexC_> Leon: you'll have to install edgy then upgrade again,
<Leon> is there no way i can clone my system onto the other install of edgy?
<Jerry32> flannel: i have been looking at that - i got proftpd installed, but i cant figure how to configure that so that i can access my hdd, and not be locked in my home folder
<AlexC_> Leon: nope, there isn't unfortunately
<Flannel> Jerry32: Make an FTP user, make his home folder your windows drive.
<incorrect> Flannel,  :) make a usb drive that boot (as many as possible) systems and choose the installer
<Leon> tks AlexC_
<stefg> AnssiP: i think the smartest way would be running /boot from a small USB-stick. The difficulty is that after each kernel update the /boot/grub/menu.list gets rewritten, thus a ROM-medium like CD is impractical
<Jerry32> flannel: im pretty new when it comes to linux.. how would i do that?
<Flannel> incorrect: Why not just download the DVD?  Its got both textmode and liveCD installer.
<Jerry32> flannel: also - do i have to change my fstab so that the drives get mounted in a special way to allow access?
<siimo> hi whats this weird "code"  in fstab file instead of /dev/sda1 or whatever
<Flannel> Jerry32: in users and groups (system > admin > users and groups) make a new user (name it whatever) and set his homedir to whereever your widnows drive is mounted
<Flannel> !uuid | siimo
<ubotu> siimo: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<GeekMaster1> Flannel That worked. I have another question if you would be so kind...
<Jerry32> flannel: thanks man - i'll give it a shot now
<emman101> Jerry32:  try using webmin... it gives a friendly GUI for samba.. its easy to use you dont have to touch smb.conf
<Leon> Thats just my problem, I have a download cap of 3GB and its almost been used up. If theres no other way than to download the DVD or the mini iso for 7.04 then I would unfortunately have to wait till next month.
<AlexC_> Leon: only 10 more days =D
<Jerry32> emman101: ok dude - i'll give that a shot before i try ftp... erm, do i install that in synaptic?
<AnssiP> stefg, hmmm why not keep /boot where it is on my /dev/hda8 where all my Ubuntu is? Just need a bootable extra device to chain the boot into /dev/hda8...
<Leon> AlexC_, hehehe tks !
<siimo> Flannel: thanks now could you tell me how to hide certain partitions from ubuntu / xubuntu desktops  i dont want them mounted so i removed them from fstab but ubuntu is TOO smart and still shows them
<Flannel> Leon: Your packages are in /var/cache/apt, but I don't know if there's an easy way to use that.  You might check out aptonCD, see if you can somehow make those cached packages into a CD repository, upgrade from that.  Why did you download the mini ISO?
<Imsdle> i have just installed ubuntu server.. how do i setup the netwrok
<Imsdle> i need to setup the gateway
<Leon> Flannel, thinking i could install base and then upgrade from my running machine
<GeekMaster1> I did something a while back to somehow mess up my trash-can. So since I did what I did (I'm not sure what I did) the trash-can just crashed. It just says emptying trash and stays there; hanging unless I click cancel. If I don't click cancel it will just stay there for GOOD saying emptying trash.
<Flannel> Jerry32: if you copy your ubuntu line in fstab (if you only have one ubuntu drive, remove the ,errors=remount-ro, so it just says 'default') that should be fine for yourwindows drive
<GeekMaster1> Is there anyone that might know what's going on with my trashcan?
<Jerry32> flannel: thanks
<AnssiP> Leon, I guess you can just copy all files over, then check your grub.conf, and there you go.
<emman101> Jerry32:  yes then after installing open it in your browser
<Leon> Flannel, tks, i'll go look at aptonCD
<Jerry32> emman101: thanks man
<GeekMaster1> Flannel You think you can help me with my trash problem?
<Flannel> Leon: The problem is the apckages in that aren't really in a repository-ish format.  What you could do... is try and copy all those files over, and then they'll be caached.  If you upgrade with apt-get, you can use the --no-download option to make sure
<Leon> AnssiP, that's what i was hoping i could do, i.e. install from mini (get the base done) and then just copy 'em
<stefg> AnssiP: you'd need a CD which just holds the MBR portion of grub. But this is a fragile solution. if your partiton number or UUID changes, the hardcoded pointer to the menu.lst on the CD will point to nowhere. I'd get a 128 MB stick for 5 bucks, put /boot there, and boot from that.
<Flannel> Leon: basically, you make apt look, and see that it has *all* those packages in the local cache, and it'll use those.
<Stratos> hey guys, anyone in here using the creox application?
<siimo> is there a way to tell ubuntu to NOT show /dev/sda6 to /dev/sda9  ?? i dont want to mount them ever they are backup stuffs that ubuntu shouldn't touch i want to remove these icons from my desktop but keep other parititions how to do this
<Flannel> Leon: do this soon (or update your feisty install) so that you'll have the same package versions on both machines.  you might look into aptonCD anyway, as it'll allow you to keep up to date and only download one copy of each anyway (then you sneakernet the CD to the other computer to update)
<Leon> cool, will play around with those ideas and get back on success/failure, tks for the help
<xst> How do I make thunderbird use firefox as default browser instead of konqueror? (I have set firefox up as default browser in the KDE settings, but this is pretty much ignored)
<Stratos> -> siimo edit your /etc/fstab file
<siimo> Stratos: as i said before i have removed them all from fstab file but ubuntu still detects them
<AnssiP> Why should Leon bother with anything than just ftp:ing the "/" from one machine to another, then checking that partitions match the /etc/fstab and grub.conf in the new machine?
<Flannel> xst: What does 'sensible-browser' start?
<Flannel> AnssiP: he could mirror his whole install, sure.
<Flannel> !backup | Leon
<ubotu> Leon: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<xst> Flannel: it starts konqueror
<AnssiP> !backup
<GeekMaster1> Is there anyone willing to help me out with my trashcan issue?
<IndyGunFreak> GeekMaster1: lol, a trashcan issue?
<Imsdle> how do i configure a netowrk from terminal?
<GeekMaster1> IndyGunFreak:  I did something a while back to somehow mess up my trash-can. So since I did what I did (I'm not sure what I did) the trash-can just crashed. It just says emptying trash and stays there; hanging unless I click cancel. If I don't click cancel it will just stay there for GOOD saying emptying trash.
<IndyGunFreak> GeekMaster1: hmm, never heard of that.
<AlexC_> Imsdle: getting a link, hold on
<IndyGunFreak> GeekMaster1: you can try going to /home/.Trash and just delete the files there.
<Imsdle> thanks AlecC
<Flannel> xst: That's most likely what thunderbird is calling.  update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<AlexC_> Imsdle: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06_p3 - its for 606 but its teh same file and things,
<AlexC_> scroll down to Configure the network
<Flannel> AlexC_, Imsdle, Stay far away from howtoforge.  They do stupid things.
<Flannel> Imsdle: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/networking.html
<AlexC_> Flannel: yes, I understand that - he wont be following the guide, just an example of what to do to get the network up
<xst> Flannel: OK, thanks. However, this system-wide default browser configuration is not that elegant. Why can't I specify it at user level?
<Imsdle> thank you
<GeekMaster1> IndyGunFreak: But I'd have to do that EVERY time then. That would be inconvenient instead of actually fixing the issue.
<Flannel> xst: I'm not sure if thunderbird has it's own setting for browser.  If it does, set that (it probably does).
<rexsum> using 7.04 and mplayer i get very stuttering video playback, how can i fix this?
<IndyGunFreak> GeekMaster1: well, i was just giving you a suggestion, ive never heard someone having your issue.
<IndyGunFreak> you screwed something up obviously
<rexsum> for wmv formats that is
<AnssiP> Leon, try somethking like this: sudo rsync --delete -azvv -e ssh /home remoteuser@remotehost.remotedomain:./backupdirectory
<GeekMaster1> Is there anyone else in the room that might be able to help?
<GeekMaster1> IndyGunFreak: Thanks anyway
<AnssiP> Leon, you can do the over public Internet, and if the other machine has old files, it will only copu changes in each file. So you could first install Edgy there, which probably has 90% of same data.
<tieuvinhlong> hello
<tieuvinhlong> i'm newbie
<tieuvinhlong> using ubuntu
<tieuvinhlong> hello all
<tieuvinhlong> hello all
<tieuvinhlong> alo
<tieuvinhlong> alo
<tieuvinhlong> alo
<IndyGunFreak> tieuvinhlong: ?
<tieuvinhlong> hi
<tieuvinhlong> hi indigun
<IndyGunFreak> just ask your question
<tieuvinhlong> hi
<tieuvinhlong> hi
<Leon> AnssiP, tks, i'll try that 1st
<tieuvinhlong> i install vmware
<tieuvinhlong> but error
<IndyGunFreak> ok....
<Flannel> !enter | tieuvinhlong
<ubotu> tieuvinhlong: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tieuvinhlong> gcc: error trying to exec 'cc1plus': execvp: No such file or directory
<tieuvinhlong> make[2] : *** [/tmp/vmware-config6/vmmon-only/common/task.o]  Error 1
<tieuvinhlong> make[1] : *** [_module_/tmp/vmware-config6/vmmon-only]  Error 2
<tieuvinhlong> make[1] : Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-15-generic'
<tieuvinhlong> make: *** [vmmon.ko]  Error 2
<tieuvinhlong> make: Leaving directory `/tmp/vmware-config6/vmmon-only'
<tieuvinhlong> Unable to build the vmmon module.
<Flannel> !paste | tieuvinhlong
<tieuvinhlong> For more information on how to troubleshoot module-related problems, please
<ubotu> tieuvinhlong: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tieuvinhlong> visit our Web site at "http://www.vmware.com/download/modules/modules.html" and
<tieuvinhlong> "http://www.vmware.com/support/reference/linux/prebuilt_modules_linux.html".
<tieuvinhlong> Execution aborted.
<IndyGunFreak> moron
<tieuvinhlong> make: Leaving directory `/tmp/vmware-config6/vmmon-only'
<tieuvinhlong> Unable to build the vmmon module.
<tippe_66> #cw
<AlexC_> haha my god what just went on =D
<IndyGunFreak> what went on?
<stefg> !vmware | tieuvinhlong
<ubotu> tieuvinhlong: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<AlexC_> IndyGunFreak: twas on about tieuvinhlong
<Bassetts> can someone tell me how I can set exaile as my default music player, and where the default wallpapers are
<wolfeon> 64 bits compiles will give incorrectly saved .blend files. Do not use it.
<wolfeon> *** If you continue to run this executable, you really are quite stupid ***
<wolfeon> does this still hold true?
<IndyGunFreak> AlexC_: oh, doesn't know how to use pastebin i guess, so he pasted his whole terminal here.
<Flannel> wolfeon: What are you talking about?
<wolfeon> Flannel: that came from blender
<AlexC_> IndyGunFreak: yeah but all the "hi hi allo halllo hi hi alloa" lol
<IndyGunFreak> well, that to.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<wolfeon> Flannel: run blender from a terminal window and that is cast to the stderr
<stefg> AlexC_: vietnamese commuication habbits, i guess :-)
<yapu> hello room....
<AlexC_> yay were a room
<TaJMoX> guy4girl nice name
<tieuvinhlong> i install vmware-server
<yapu> i was trying the ubuntu .... and booted up from the CD, it's asking for a username and password.... any default un/pw?
<Flannel> yapu: is it an official ubuntu CD?  not some crappy knockoff?
<AlexC_> yapu: did you get the OEM cd?
<yapu> help...
<tieuvinhlong> yapu : you can use command : sudo -s
<yapu> anyone please
<aortega> hy
<AlexC_> yapu: erm, were trying lol
<Bassetts> can someone tell me how I can set exaile as my default music player, and where the default wallpapers are
<stefg> tieuvinhlong: the reason for your error is *the first sentence* in the link ubotu gave you, would you mind to read it?
<tieuvinhlong> sudo -s . you become root
<yapu> i downloaded it... burned it on CD
<AlexC_> yapu: which one,
<Bassetts> yapu, where did you download from?
<Tremitos> hey
<yapu> ubuntu...
<Tremitos> I'll find out
<yapu> not the kubuntu or edubuntu
<Flannel> yapu: The real Ubuntu CD?  That's a bad burn.  Check the MD5 of the iso, re-burn at 4x.
<AlexC_> yapu: I mean did you get the Alternate CD or the Desktop CD
<yapu> downloaded it lastweek from ubuntu.com
<yapu> i requested one but haven't got it yet
<tieuvinhlong> i install vmware-server . but i got error : Unable to build the vmmon module.
<AlexC_> yapu: I mean did you get the Alternate CD or the Desktop CD
<tieuvinhlong> stefg : help me
<yapu> what difference does it make burning it at 4x against 40x?
<Flannel> yapu: re-burn at 4x, check the md5 of your ISO first as well.
<tonsofpcs> yapu: *10
<IndyGunFreak> yapu: a big difference
<yapu> i know... how would you explain it in layman's term?
<stefg> tieuvinhlong: help yourself, by just reading the info in the link.... i'm not going to read it to you
<Flannel> yapu: 4x burns better.  40x enables some software caching, which can screw up ISOs (in which theres a lot of information per byte)
<IndyGunFreak> yapu: fast burns arent as good as slow burns... laymans terms
<Flannel> yapu: well, 40x doesn't enable, but usually 4x disables it, higher speeds dont.
<yapu> ok.... thanks...
<incorrect> so can you apt-get install the server installation tool?
<yapu> so any burning speed higher than 4x isn't good?
<tonsofpcs> the slower the burn, teh more reliable it is
<Paddy_EIRE> yapu, depends
<stefg> tieuvinhlong: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=338305 READ THIS ! /caps off
<gordonjcp> tonsofpcs: to an extent, yes
<incorrect> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<tieuvinhlong> thanks stefg
<yapu> so, there isn't any default username/password for trying ubuntu?
<Sergo> how to restore system if something goes wrong?
<gordonjcp> tonsofpcs: 1x speed writing is actually less reliable than 2x speed
<yo2k> yapu: more slow more good, say some development burn cd...
<yapu> since mine is starting up with one?
<tonsofpcs> gordonjcp: not on 1x media it isn't
<gordonjcp> tonsofpcs: yeah, ok, on 1x media I suppose
<gordonjcp> tonsofpcs: where are you getting this old stuff?
<tieuvinhlong> thansk for all
<tieuvinhlong> bye
<AlexC_> yapu: I've seen a lot of people having the problem, do a search for it on Ubuntuforums
<tonsofpcs> where are you figuring that 2x is better than 1x?
<stefg> Sergo: by making a backup beforehand
<yapu> i started ubuntu in safemode and it took me on to the signon screen.... i couldn't get through.... it seems to me that they don't really want this software tried successfully... haha
<Sergo> stefg: bad to hear that
<stefg> yapu: ubuntu *is* user firendly, it's just picky who its friens are .-)
<Sergo> )
<IndyGunFreak> Sergo: did you not make a backup?
<yapu> hahaha.... really?
<user1__> newbies are her friends
<Sergo> nope
<IndyGunFreak> lol, well how did you expect to do a system restore?
<stefg> Sergo:  so what went wrong?
<user1__> anyone use kde?
<yapu> come on guys... default un/pw for ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> yapu: there isn't one, it should boot right to the desktop
<Sergo> IndyGunFreak: from swap is possible to make system restore?
<IndyGunFreak> Sergo: no.
* mookid says hi :)
<IndyGunFreak> Sergo: swap only helps with system performance when your'e low on ram
<VSpike> This is very freaky ... all the fonts in my apps keep sporadically changing size
<yapu> it brought me right to the ubuntu login
<AlexC_> yapu: *sigh* do you have some weird vision problem so you can';t see what I write or something?
<VSpike> mook
<IndyGunFreak> yapu: then you did something wrong
<VSpike> mookid: good nick
<yapu> i typed in a blank username... and says Authentication failed
<Sergo> IndyGunFreak: in windows xp for example is an tool that pefrom System Restore, isn't such tool in linux?
<Sergo> =] 
<IndyGunFreak> Sergo: but even in Windows, if you system restore isn't on, it doesn't work
<AlexC_> ok, I wont help then yapu ><
<Sergo> it's on by default
<Sergo> it's turned on by default
<pshico> alguien habla espaol?
<IndyGunFreak> Sergo: lol, so what were you doing when you screwed up your install?
<IndyGunFreak> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<stefg> yapu: so you're using the Luve CD, but it fails to give you a GUI and you are takne to the command line login?
<stefg> lol s/luve/Live
<pshico> thx
<Sergo> but i think in linux i can heart system only with root
<stefg> !root | Sergo
<cooly> how can i play warrock in linux with wine ?
<ubotu> Sergo: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Sergo> i use root very accuarate
<cooly> como puesso  jogar el warrock con o win ?
<IndyGunFreak> Sergo: using a root account isn't smart.
<yapu> stefg: its a liveCD iso. i burned it on a CD. i tried to boot in safemode direct from the CD, and it brought me to the GUI screen where it's asking for a username and then a password
<Sergo> only when it's neccesary
<IndyGunFreak> well, using a root account for general purposes, isn'tnecessary
<IndyGunFreak> or safe
<AlexC_> yapu: if you had bothered to read what I've been trying to say to you, go to Ubuntuforums and search for it - it's been asked quite a few times as people have been having the same problem
<Sergo> but linux required root sometime
<Sergo> require*
<stefg> yabu:hmm, strange... try username 'ubunt' and a blank pw
<IndyGunFreak> true...
<stefg> yabu:hmm, strange... try username 'ubuntu' and a blank pw
<cooly> how can i play warrock in linux with wine ? / como puesso  jogar el warrock con o wine ?
<VSpike> Sergo: I've only found one case so far where it's necessary
<cooly> how can i play warrock in linux with wine ? / como puesso  jogar el warrock con o wine ?
<galorin> I've got a cooling problem,but while I wait for my new accessories to arrive,is there some way that I can use gkrellm's alarm system to find and kill a proces that starts using all my CPU?
<stefg> cooly , please don't spam, try #winehq , and use #ubuntu-es for spanish
<IndyGunFreak> !patience | cooly
<ubotu> cooly: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Sergemine> hi,guys
<Sergemine> need your help
<yapu> thanks AlexC, i trying to search for it in the forum.... let me see what i'll get
<miramana> galorin: use top
<AlexC_> yapu: wow, you read what I said! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=473860&highlight=live+cd+username there is one for you
<yapu> stefg: it didn't work... i also tried un: ubuntu and pw: ubuntu.... still didn't work
<iknowbob> when i try to go to sleep mode, the screen will go black, but not power down.  and my pcmcia slot won't come back online.  and when i try to switch users, the system locks.  help, please!?!
<Sergo> anyone know, is there any application for gnome that detects WiFi automatic ?
<stefg> yapu: no idea. normally the LiveCD user is ubuntu, no pw. But i wonder why you're taken to the login screen at all
<yapu> AlexC: i have... but i was then looking for a straightforward workaround..
<Sergo> i mean wifi points
<mat1980> how to change default login manager?
<mookid> What's the best Music and/or video players available at the moment?
<stefg> !player
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<mezziah> mat1980: a 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm' should do it, a list with the login managers you installed appears then
<cooly> !patience | indygunfreak
<ubotu> indygunfreak: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mookid> stefg - I'm looking for opinions not a list thanks :))
<Sergemine> I was trying to boot from the ubuntu live cd on my SAMSUNG R40plus notebook pc with a cheap intgrated ATI RADEON Graphics adapter but the X couldn't start! I tryed vga=771. Didn't help. HOW CAN I SOVLE IT? PLEASE!
<mat1980> mezziah: thanks a lot!
<galorin> miramana, top just tells me what processesaredoing what,I need a way to pull the top listed process out,and kill it.Is there not a trivial way to do this?
<IndyGunFreak> cooly: what are you talking about.. ive not even asked a question.
<cooly> !shutup | indygunfreak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shutup - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cooly> lol
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> moron
<Sergo> )
<cooly> sucker
<cooly> ;)
<mezziah> guys, please :)
<Sergo> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<VSpike> Sergemine: try vesa to get started, then enable binary ATI driver
<mookid> !moo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<miramana> galorin: press 'k' and enter PID
<LGKeiz> moo: os: Microsoft Windows XP Professional - Service Pack 2 (5.1.2600) up: 1wk 7hrs 11mins 5secs cpu: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.00GHz at 1993MHz (5% Load) gfx: NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 4000 128MB res: 1024x768 32bit 60Hz ram: 525/1535MB (34.21%) [|||-------]  hdd: C:\ 58.77GB/111.76GB net: Wireless-G PCI Adapter with SRX400 - 108MB/s -1.57GB In 469.77MB Out
<stefg> mookid: for audio amarok has the biggest mindshare, for video vlc is the 'swiss army officers' chainsaw'
<Sergemine> VSpike how do i set it to use veas?
<iknowbob> anyone know how to resolve sleep mode issues?
<mookid> stefg - thanks bud mushc appreciated ;)
<VSpike> Sergemine: can you get a root command prompt?
<Bassetts> is ndis 1.9 not available on dapper?
<cooly> !ping | indygunfreak
<ubotu> indygunfreak: pong
<cooly> stupid command
<hylje> no
<galorin> miramana, I'm looking to automate this,so that instead of gkrellmsounding an alarm or shutting down my system when my CPU gets too hot,it kills the process.WHat you suggest won't work because the CPU-heavy processes usually kick in when I'm asleep.
<cooly> how can i open a irc channel ?
<AlexC_> cooly: /join #channel
<VSpike> galorin: kde has a runaway task catcher - might be some use?
<VSpike> galorin: it does what you want I think
<galorin> VSpike, what'd it be called?
<galorin> I'm actually running xubuntu
<usuario_> soraya
<Sergemin1> (12:52:22) Sergemine: VSpike i tryed to reconfigure x to use ati driver and it didn't work
<Sergemin1> (12:52:47) Sergemine: VSpike can I specified the graphics adaper driver on boot?
<Sergemin1> (12:53:09) Sergemine: VSpike I used sudo to do the root comands
<iknowbob> can anyone help with sleep mode issues?
<usuario_> soraya
<VSpike> galorin: not sure - it's a panel applet
<Sergemin1> VSpike can I specified the graphics adaper driver on boot???
<VSpike> It calls itself "Runaway Process Catcher" but not sure what the app would be called
<Hallongodis> how do you make an at (the a with a circle you write in emails) i know where it is but the command isnt accepteed
<usuario_> speak spanish here?
<IndyGunFreak> Hallongodis: ? try Shift + 2
<IndyGunFreak> @
<VSpike> Sergemin1: have you tried dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<VSpike> Then type startx
<galorin> VSpike, Ah, so me being on xubuntu may be a hamper...
<Hallongodis> i have a swedish keyboard so that results in "
<VSpike> galorin: yeah :/ I'd guess so
<Sergemin1> VSpike can I specified the graphics adaper driver on boot? By entering F6 and writing a command some thing like: vgadriver=ati?
<IndyGunFreak> Hallongodis: well, then you're gonna have to ask someone familiar with swedish keyboards
<Hallongodis> do you know what name the swedish ubuntu irc has?
<IndyGunFreak> would be helpful to mention that in your question
<Sergemin1> VSpike yes.
<VSpike> Sergemin1: no - it's nothing to do with the boot process.  You need to edit the x server configuration
<IndyGunFreak> !swedish
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<VSpike> Sergemin1: OK .. then do sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.saved
<Sergemin1> VSpike i tryed to reconfigure the x server to ati, not vesa. do you think changing it to vesa should help?
<VSpike> Sergemin1: Then do sudo pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<iknowbob> have a gateway laptop and sleep mode causes issues and my pcmcia slot never comes back up. can anyone help?
<VSpike> Sergemin1: Look for section device, and change Driver to "vesa"
<yapu> i restarted the computer from the ubuntu CD, it gives me I/O Error on device fd0, logical block 0. then after a while, it goes to the ubuntu GUI login screen where it asks for a username and password... anyone knows what this means?
<IndyGunFreak> wel, fdo is a floppy drive
<yapu> i don't have the floppy drive attached to it... its a laptop
<stefg> yapu: does the computer have floppy drive at all, and are you using it?
<IndyGunFreak> yapu: well, then you've got issues.
<VSpike> yapu: you just get that when no floppy attached I think
<VSpike> yapu: I've seen that message
<stefg> yapu: i c... irq conflict it seems.
<yapu> oh... is that so...
<IndyGunFreak> i don't't hink i've ever seen tha message
<iknowbob> i don't have a floppy on my laptop, and it doesn't give me that message
<IndyGunFreak> not used a floppy disk in years
<VSpike> yapu: is it an old laptop which changeable modules?
<DexThePanda> Hello
<yapu> i do have a usb floppy but rarely use it
<DexThePanda> Can anyone tell me the difference between the ubuntu CD and DVD
<IndyGunFreak> DexThePanda: packages
<yapu> some sort... its a dell latitude
<stefg> yapu: there's special boot parameters you can try to work around that
<stefg> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<stefg> yapu: see the first link on boot options
<yapu> ok... let me check that
<HawkeV> anyone know if 2.6.17-10-generic on x86_64 has memory leak issues?
<DexThePanda> IndyGunFreak In the Apps menu there is no more programs then the CD version tho
<yapu> thanks...
<IndyGunFreak> DexThePanda: wierd.
<dedi> i have dualscreen setup on my second pc like on my first. i also have a bigger desktop (mouse can go out), but both screens are showing the same.
<morpheus> anybody used freeradius on ubuntu?
<stefg> !xinerama | dedi
<ubotu> dedi: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<DexThePanda> IndyGunFreak Hmmm
<MrOtacon> can anyone help me with my samba config please... i've read all mn pages and all materials i could find. i have my xbox connecting to it, it can browse folders, but as soon as i try to access my hdd, it asks for a username and password.. i hve tried all my ubuntu ones and still nothing... its stressing me out... do i have to mount my disks specially or share them a certain way so that any user can access them (read only?)
<dedi> stefg no i dont see the second screen, and my both screens are showing the first one
<c2c2rock> Open Source GNU e-commerce and anything to do with Making money Online within the GPL world and I am letting You know I have one hosting package with one ftp account and one email pop3 $2.00 a month until it Expires on: February 04, 2009 this however would need to be paid in full to paypal in order to get the discount for more info feel free to contact me ssh would be available to some ;) I am desparate can't yah Tell :p
<mongolai> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<VSpike> MrOtacon: did you set "guestok = yes" on the share?
<actimel> hi
<MrOtacon> VSpike: I set "only guest = yes" ... do i need guestok?
<VSpike> MrOtacon: yes, you need that as well
<Leon> Hi guys, when I was talking to AnssiP earlier he gave me rsync cmd line and its scrolled out of my xchat screen buffer. Has any one got logging enabled that could maybe look up the command he wrote in the channel for me please?
<MrOtacon> VSpike: Ok - thanks - i'll give it a shot... is it "guestok" or "guest ok"?
<VSpike> "guest ok" looks like
<VSpike> MrOtacon: ^
<Davasaurous> Hey guys, no major problem, just finding that I get a lot of lag on my computer and the system slows down while there is a Java Applet running in Firefox. Any solutions? I'm running the Java Webstart 6 version I believe
<MrOtacon> VSpike: Thanks dude... will try it now :)
<hoelk> hmm
<VSpike> MrOtacon: have you specified "guest account" in the global section?
<actimel> i am new in ubuntu , can someone tell me how to put my documents icon on desktop?
<hoelk> is there any really fast desktop environment you can install under ubuntu without much trouble?
<Sergo> hey
<hoelk> something thats even slimmer than xfce
<Bassetts> what is the point of using pgp for crypting emails if anyone with a public key can read them?
<hoelk> ?
<Sergo> does ubuntu 7.04 have control center?
<VSpike> you will need to point that to a valid user that exists in the passwd file.  Doesn't need to be able to login though.  Typically it would be something like "nobody" or "ftp".
<VSpike> MrOtacon: ^
<mongolai> Leon:   sudo rsync --delete -azvv -e ssh /home remoteuser@remotehost.remotedomain:./backupdirectory
<MrOtacon> VSpike: No - i thought "map to guest = bad user" would do it, so if no username was entered it would auto be guest?!? i might have made a mistake there
<VSpike> MrOtacon: You will also need to make sure that that user has permissions to access the files you are sharing
<Sergo> VSpike hello
<DexThePanda> The md5 matches so my download isnt bad
<Sergo> VSpike: do you know, does ubuntu have control center?
<MrOtacon> VSpike: do i have to mount the hdd a special way to allow everyone access? in fstab?
<Sergo> from where i can configure
<DexThePanda> Why is there no more Packs then the CD version on my DVD versin
<Sergo> gg
<south01> hi, how can i open rar files
<Sergo> south01: install rar
<Sergo> sudo aptitude install rar
<A[D] minS> !pdf editor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pdf editor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sergo> where is ubuntu control center i can't find it
<A[D] minS> Guys anyone know any program to edit pdf file?
<VSpike> MrOtacon: that is also sensible to have, but you will need the "guest account" specified too
<Leon> mongolai, tks a stack! there was a 2nd instruction a few lines down from him too, if you have that as well pls I'd appreciate it...
<VSpike> Sergo: sorry I use kubuntu so it will be different there
<mongolai> actimel: hold on a sec...
<VSpike> MrOtacon: Are you sharing a whole drive?
<Sergo> VSpike :D why then you aren't on #kubuntu
<Leon> i've turned on logging now :) won't do that again
<HawkeV> anyone here actually willing to entertain a question more complicated than 'how do i install this application'?
<VSpike> Sergo: my original question wasnt specific to kde and there are more people here :)
<Sergemine> VSpike is there a vga=????? command to write during boot to set 1280x800 resolution ??? please
<VSpike> Sergo: good point - i totally forgot even what my question was now
<MrOtacon> VSpike: so just "guest account = guest" in global.... yea - im trying to share two drives, they are both just full of media, but all in seperate folders... one is partition one of my main drive (is XP) and the second is another hdd
<mongolai> Leon, you can do the over public Internet, and if the other machine has old files, it will only copu changes in each file. So you could first install Edgy there, which probably has 90% of same data.
<mat1980> sergo: you should see it under system->preferences. But if you upgraded from a previous version it will not show it.
<DexThePanda> No one at all knows
<Leon> mongolai, tks again...
<Davasaurous> I get a lot of lag on my computer and the system slows down while there is a Java Applet running in Firefox. Any solutions? I'm running the Java Webstart 6 version I believe
<mongolai> no problemo
<VSpike> Sergemine: those commands only set the text modes of the console before X starts - they have no effect on X.  Do you have your X server running now?
<t2> hi, i cannot find "skype" in the repos... i used source-o-matic and selected most things including comm.  any idea where i can find skype ?
<mongolai> actimel: hit alt+f2 then type in "gconf-editor" without quotes...
<Rolls> How ubuntu works with ntfs? Is writing on this volume damage FS ?
<VSpike> t2: you can download a deb of the latest beta directo from skype site
<VSpike> !ntfs-3g | Rolls
<Sergemine> VSpike no. i am using the windowsmustdie!
<ubotu> Rolls: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<t2> VSpike:  so is it safe to install .deb packages on ubuntu ?
<mat1980> t2: why don't you download it from skype website?
<mongolai> actimel: go to /apps/nautilus/desktop and check the appropriate boxes.
<mat1980> Rolls: writing on ntfs should work fine.
<VSpike> t2: well that's like asking if it's safe to install software.  Answer is, do you trust the source?  But yes, the package from Skype seems to work fine.  You could argue that because it's closed source you can't 100% trust it :) That's for you to decide
<Yasuo> hi, how do i prevent the package mplayer (self compiled) from beeing updated
<t2> mat1980:  when i try to go to skype.com using firefox i get "Access Denied (policy_denied)  Your system policy has denied access to the requested URL."... where did that come from
<Rolls> Thanks for answers :)
<VSpike> MrOtacon: as long as you have a "guest" in /etc/passwd that should be OK
<tic> Anyone here using the X3100 (965G) driver in 7.04? (i.e., backported from 7.10)
<VSpike> If I remember, ntfs media are usually mounted so that everyone has read/write permissions by default so you should be OK
<VSpike> MrOtacon: ^
<MrOtacon> VSpike: I just created that. thanks... will give it a shot now
<Rolls> In old linux version the function of writing to ntfs has blocked. It works only after recompiling the kernel.
<DexThePanda> Why cant i find a damnlist of packages for the ubuntu DVD on the website
<VSpike> rol
<spheard> hi, I have a dell inspiron 1501. Does anyone know about getting wireless going on this thing "Linux andrew-laptop 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 06:17:24 UTC 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux"
<VSpike> Rolls: ntfs-3g uses fuse, so is userspace I think
<metbsd> mad wifi
<spheard> metbsd: madwifi?
<metbsd> yah
<HawkeV> Mem:          2010       1733        276          0          0        427
<HawkeV> can someone explain why ubuntu is leaking massive amounts of memory?
<Davasaurous> I get a lot of lag on my computer and the system slows down while there is a Java Applet running in Firefox. Any solutions? I'm running the Java Webstart 6 version I believe
<MrOtacon> VSpike: just another quickie dude... is there anyway to disable the boot up screen so i can see the code as it boots?
<spheard> metbsd: how?
<mat1980> HawkeV: that amount of memory is with or without buffers/cache?
<HawkeV>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<HawkeV> Mem:          2010       1733        276          0          0        427
<HawkeV> -/+ buffers/cache:       1305        704
<HawkeV> there's the full paste
<kismet> how can i see how much ram is being used ?
<HawkeV> i wouldn't be at all bothered, but, one it gets to this point, you can no longer allocate more memory than the number in the free column
<Rolls> MrOtacon: Alt-Ctrl-F1 :)
<VSpike> MrOtacon: on Ubuntu?
<VSpike> MrOtacon: change grub line to add "nosplash" and remove "quiet"
<HawkeV> 18882 root       1 -19  258m  93m  292 R   16  4.6   0:00.08 membench
<xst> I am using kubuntu on a laptop but when I try to configure the external monitor from "System Settings -> Monitor & Display" the X-server won't restart. Also, I can see in xorg.conf, that only a 640z480 resolution is added for the monitor. Quite strange. What should I do in order to configure my external monitor?
<actimel> can someone tell me how to put "my documents" icon on desktop on ubuntu?
<MrOtacon> Rolls: wo - didn't know you could get a terminal like that - scared me half to death then
<mat1980> HawkeV: I guess you can allocate as much as free memory + swap. However you really have much memory allocated. What application do you use?
<VSpike> MrOtacon: if you want to change it to the default for booting, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MrOtacon> VSpike: thanks man... thats it :)
<HawkeV> mat1980: there are no applications running on this box
<HawkeV> barring ssh and gmond
<HawkeV> mat1980: http://pastebin.ca/581024
<VSpike> MrOtacon: best way is to find the line that starts "# kopt=" and change the options there
<kismet> I think my pc is hogging a lot of memory, how can i go about check it out?
<alumno> jane
<VSpike> MrOtacon: that way, when your kernel gets upgraded and the boot menu gets regenerated, the new options will stick
<MrOtacon> VSpike: Ok - :) thanks
<chicas69> olaa
<chicas69> eee
<chicas69> ee
<chicas69> ee
<chicas69> ee
<chicas69> eeoo
<alumno> hola
<VSpike> MrOtacon: if you edit the "kernel" lines, they will get overwritten when the list is regenerated
<chicas69> kien eres
<chicas69> ???
<chicas69> ?
<alumno> soy yo
<chicas69> dw
<MrOtacon> VSpike: So I shouldn't edit them?
<alumno> y kien eres tu
<Teonnyn> I'm trying to install the ATI Radeon Mobility drivers for the 9700..but the file comes in a .run format which is opened in gedit, and it's failing to even start installing...what should I do?
<mat1980> HawkeV: look at gnome-system-monitor and see what is the application with the highest memory consumption.
<rambo3> Teonnyn, use terminal
<alumno> holaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!
<bullgard4> dmidecode does not print a line "Smart Battery is supported." Where can I find a definition of this 'smart battery'?
<VSpike> MrOtacon: you can - it will work, but it will get overwritten because that list is autogenerated.  Read the comments in the file, it explains it.  But if you edit the # kopt= line, those are the options that get added when the list is generated
<rambo3> !hi | alumno
<ubotu> alumno: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<cooly> how can i install the drivers of my logitech wingman action in ubuntu ?
<Teonnyn> rambo, how?
<VSpike> MrOtacon: If you just want to do it once, you can edit it manually from the grub menu at boot time too :)
<MrOtacon> VSpike: Ahhh - Yep, I understand
<alumno> hola chicas 69
<rambo3> Temporo,  $  ./file.rin
<rambo3> run
<kowi> Hello! Is anyone using Evolution with POP?
<cooly> how can i install the drivers of my logitech wingman action (gamepad) in ubuntu ?
<HawkeV> mat1980: i just gave you a ps output on pastebin
<VSpike> MrOtacon: forgot to say, if you edit the kopt line, you need to do "sudo update-grub" to rebuild the menu
<HawkeV> this is a server
<HawkeV> there is no gnome
<HawkeV> there are no apps running
<rambo3> !ati | Teonnyn
<ubotu> Teonnyn: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<alumno> k aseis guapetonas
<cooly> how can i install the drivers of my logitech wingman action (gamepad) in ubuntu ?
<rambo3> !es | alumno
<Teonnyn> Thanks :)
<ubotu> alumno: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<MrOtacon> VSpike: :) - that was my next question... only ever used lilo before, but thought it would have to be rebuilt
<VSpike> MrOtacon: man update-grub is quite informative too but mostly similar to what's in the comments in menu.lst
<_Ahti> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<cooly> how can i install the drivers of my logitech wingman action (gamepad) in ubuntu ?
<VSpike> MrOtacon: yeah I was more used to lilo but quite like grub now
<rambo3> !quickcam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quickcam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jaro> Hello everybody
<Teonnyn> Permission Denied
<crishnakh> holas
<jaro> does anyone know if there is a channel for Linux Mint users ??
<cooly> how can i install the drivers of my logitech wingman action (gamepad) in ubuntu ?
<jaro> or can anybody help me out here ?
<rambo3> Teonnyn, sudo chmod  777 file.run
<MrOtacon> VSpike: Yeah... all my distros are outdated, just got this, and figured... what the hell - time to move with thing :) - im gonna reboot see if this works - thanks for help
<zurk> can anyone help me with smb?
<cooly> how can i install the drivers of my logitech wingman action (gamepad) in ubuntu ?
<Gnea> jaro: have you looked at the linux mint webpage?
<VSpike> MrOtacon: np.. you shouldn't need to reboot to change samba options though
<mat1980> HawkeV: I saw, but it seems is not sorted by memory. Every task seems to consume less then 1% of total memory. It seems impossible. Have you tried to do a rootkit check?
<derf4002> #
<cooly> how can i install the drivers of my logitech wingman action (gamepad) in ubuntu ?
<cooly> help me
<cooly> dammit
<jaro> ah i got it :-) thank you
<HawkeV> mat1980: not much point, this box isn't connected in any way to the outside world
<Gnea> cooly: forget you, i don't help those that demand it.
<south01> hi, are there anyway to use terminal services full screen
<zurk> my network is really slow when browsing my windows machine, can anyone help?
<rambo3> cooly, no one knows , google is your only option
<Gnea> south01: what terminal services, exactly?
<south01> remote desktop
<alumno> hola
<mat1980> HawkeV: well... I have no idea. maybe it's only memory leack.
<Gnea> zurk: run a network sniffer on your ubuntu system
<mezziah> alumno: tambin hay un canal espanol, #ubuntu-es
<zurk> Gnea, thx
<_Ahti> zurk: I recommend Wireshark
<Teonnyn> hmm.. install seemed to work then failed
<Teonnyn> Trying again
<HawkeV> mat1980: yes, i think it's a memory leak too, hence being here and asking if there was a known issue with memory leaks under the 2.6.17-10-generic kernel rev
<HawkeV> should i be asking elsewhere?
<south01> gnea i am trying to use remote desktop
<Gnea> south01: have you tried alt+enter?
<south01> gnea : not working
<Gnea> south01: hrm, is that vncviewer?
<VSpike> HawkeV: could try ##linux - they are a bit prickly but pretty knowledgeable
<Gnea> south01: http://www.debianadmin.com/remote-desktop-sharing-in-ubuntu.html
<MrOtacon> VSpikes: Thank you so much dude... My Samba Shares are now all working, and the nosplash works :)
<VSpike> MrOtacon: yay!
<HawkeV> VSpike: this is ubuntu specific... i doubt they're going to be much help tbh
<mat1980> HawkeV: sorry, I didn't understood you asked about memory leak. Now I have to go to lunch. Bye.
<MrOtacon> VSpikes: :)
<VSpike> HawkeV: True, although I was think the method of diagnosing it would be common
<MrOtacon> VSpikes: I'm off to fall asleep to a movie now... only been trying to get it sorted 8 hours :)
<VSpike> MrOtacon: for future reference...
<MrOtacon> VSpike: yes dude?
<VSpike> MrOtacon: you don't need to reboot to update samba changes.  sudo invoke-rc.d samba force-reload
<VSpike> MrOtacon: Maybe you knew that, but just in case :)
<MrOtacon> VSpike: ahhh - right... no, i didn't - i used "sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart" but it didn't seem to implement the changes... thanks :)
<VSpike> MrOtacon: should be the same, i agree
<VSpike> MrOtacon:  invoke-rc.d should do the same as calling init script directly, and restart will do everything force-reload does and more
<VSpike> MrOtacon: force-reload usually sends a sighup which most daemons interpret as a trigger to re-read config files
<VSpike> mr
<VSpike> MrOtacon: anyway - enjoy the movie, glad it's workig
<MrOtacon> VSpike: :) thanks. hopefully, by the end of the week, i will be used to a debian based system...
<MrOtacon> VSpike: yeah, me too :) catch ya later matey
<VSpike> mr
<VSpike> MrOtacon: see ya
* MrOtacon waves tata for now :)
<alesan> re
<alesan> isn't "pidgin" in the repositories?
<VSpike> Why do my fonts keep changing size? Very odd
<VSpike> Perhaps its a KDE issue
* Teonnyn groans
<muszek> hi... what could be the reason for an executable iptables script in /etc/init.d not being executed on boot?  i have to run it manually after the computer starts.
<Teonnyn> Whelp... time to go download the latest version.
<Teonnyn> My version of Ubuntu is no longer supported
<muszek> Teonnyn: why won't you dist upgrade?
<Teonnyn> Looking at doing so
<Teonnyn> Can you upgrade without completly wiping everything?
<kane77> is there any gui for mounting images (iso, bin)
<kane77> ?
<muszek> Temporo: you can do it either manually or semi-automatically via update-manager
<kane77> Teonnyn, what version you have? 5.10?
<Teonnyn> um..checking
<muszek> kane77: sudo mount -o loop path_to_image.iso path_to_mount_directory
<Teonnyn> 5.10
<Teonnyn> I'm kinda surprised, it was updating a couple weeks ago
<ciro_> hi all
<Teonnyn> Was it just put on the unsupported list?
<muszek> kane77: don't know about .bin, but some time ago it was much harder
<rambo3> Teonnyn,  sudo update-manager -c
<ciro_> guys i need help to able 3D acceleration on my ubuntu
<ciro_> who can help me pls^
<ciro_> ?
<muszek> Teonnyn: yeah, Ubuntu non-LTS releases are supported for 18 months.
<rambo3> !ati | ciro_
<ubotu> ciro_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kane77> Teonnyn, well then you can dist upgrade, but only one version at a time... (so now you upgrade to dapper, then to edgy and then to feisty...)
<Sergemin1> Guys, please help setting up xserver. My ATI Radeon Xpress 1250 for some reason is not supported! by my favorite Ubuntu. I did the "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to change the graphics driver to VESA ... then typed "startx" command and got this:
<Sergemin1> "X Window System Version 7.2.0   ... ... ...
<Sergemin1> Module Loader present
<Sergemin1> Markers: (--) problem, (EE) error, ...
<Sergemin1> (==) Log file: /var/log/xorg.0.conf
<Sergemin1> (==) Using config file: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<muszek> Temporo: you'll have to do 5.10->6.06->6.10->7.04... installing from scratch might be easier
<Sergemin1> (EE) VESA(0): No matching modes
<Sergemin1> (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<Sergemin1> Fatal server error:   no screens found .... ... ...  "
<muszek> sorry, it was to Teonnyn
<Teonnyn> Wondering why you were calling me Temporo :)
<Teonnyn> hehe
<muszek> Teonnyn: tab-completion :)
<rambo3> autocmplete Teonnyn
<alesan> sorry is there a pidgin package for ubuntu yet?
<t2> i just installed KDE on xubuntu fiesty, and i don't see the power tab in the KDE control center... the tab which allows setting ACPI stuff . any ideas ?
<muszek> alesan: is it any different from the latest gaim releases?
<Sergemin1> alesan - yes
<Sergemin1> it is @ getdeb.net
<alesan> muszek, I have no idea, I use gaim 1.5.0 until now
<alesan> Sergemin1, do you have more information?
<theunixgeek> is there a shortcut to force-quit an app?
* Teonnyn starts the 7. download
<Sergemin1> alesan, go to www.getdeb.net and  download it. it is supeb. i am using it now
<Teonnyn> This'll take a few hours..
<rambo3> !xkill
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xkill - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<muszek> alesan: I have 2.0.0 beta6... I think it's from repos
<kazim59> theunixgeek: add the force kill applet to your panel
<k1gw1> theunixgeek: ctrl+alt+escape in xfce/gnome
<Sergemin1> Guys, please help setting up xserver. My ATI Radeon Xpress 1250 for some reason is not supported! by my favorite Ubuntu. I did the "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to change the graphics driver to VESA ... then typed "startx" command and got this:
<Sergemin1> "X Window System Version 7.2.0   ... ... ...
<Sergemin1> Module Loader present
<Sergemin1> Markers: (--) problem, (EE) error, ...
<Sergemin1> (==) Log file: /var/log/xorg.0.conf
<Teonnyn> okay..bedtime here. I'll let this run overnight
<Sergemin1> (==) Using config file: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Sergemin1> (EE) VESA(0): No matching modes
<Sergemin1> (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<Sergemin1> Fatal server error:   no screens found .... ... ...  "
<k1gw1> do not not not not iuse the DEB from getdeb.net for pidgin!!!
<rambo3> Sergemin1, more then 3 rows = flooding
<theunixgeek> kazim59: I have the applet, but I wondered if there were a keyboard shortcut, not to exit GNOME, just to quit an app
<muszek> Teonnyn: upgrading from 5.10 all the way to 7.04 will take more than just few hours
<kazim59> theunixgeek: to quit the active app.. right?
<Teonnyn> mus, I'm letting it sit overnight then gonna transfer the file over here to burn using Nero
<kazim59> k1gw1: ctrl+alt+escp is not working...
<theunixgeek> kazim59: yes, if it's frozen
<k1gw1> http://howto.landure.fr/gnu-linux/ubuntu-feisty-fawn-1/software-for-ubuntu-feisty-fawn/pidgin-previously-gaim-on-ubuntu-feisty-fawn use this to install pidgin...even if it seems less trustworthy or whatever
<Teonnyn> then take the CD back to the laptop and do a full install.
<alesan> Sergemin1, but can I add the getdeb to the repositories or shall I download all the files manually?
<Teonnyn> For now.. goodnight!
<sahil> for some reason i cannot enable desktop effects
<emman101> can i ask some important question. how do we enter a channel that kick us out already?
<k1gw1> kazim59: if you can get to a terminal then type xkill...or if you can go to ctrl+alt+f1 then you can ps ax and then kill the process id
<Jordan_U> Whenever I drag an icon to the desktop ( like Firefox ) I see the actual .desktop text file instead of the icon, and when I double click it opens in gedit ( instead of starting firefox )
<muszek> Teonnyn: if I were you, I'd backup /home (along with anything else you might want to save, off course) and installed from scratch.  For making it more convenient, it's a good idea to devote a separate partition to /home
<Sergemin1> ss
<kazim59> theunixgeek: i usually click the close button of a frozen window...
<Sergemin1> am I back online?
<lerio> gudday everybody...i need help...how can my genius scanner colorpage vivid 3xe works on feisty
<theunixgeek> kazim59: ok.
<rambo3> lerio, best way is to check linux priting
<lerio> rambo3, i cant scan on my scanner is genius supported by feisty?
<hani> guys, how do I force an auto-detect of hardware? (preferably, only sound)
<Jordan_U> lerio: Does xsane detect it at all?
<lerio> no but it givs failed to open gtxx errors
<rambo3> Sergemin1, are you trying to run X on resolution that is not supported or you are missing xserver-xorg-video-vesa
<kane77> how do I mount data dvd disc?? (udf)
<lerio> my network printer works fine but my scanner doesnt
<lerio> any solutions i can get?
<theunixgeek> are panel applets written in Java (hence the name "applet"?) :P
<kazim59> lerio: your Colorpage Vivid 3xe works under sane
<Jordan_U> theunixgeek: I don't think so
<kane77> theunixgeek, no afaik
<kazim59> lerio: gt68xx backend http://www.sane-project.org/cgi-bin/driver.pl?manu=&model=vivid&bus=any&v=&p=
<Jordan_U> Whenever I drag an icon to the desktop ( like Firefox ) I see the actual .desktop text file instead of the icon, and when I double click it opens in gedit ( instead of starting firefox ) How can I troubleshoot this?
<lerio> ill try this link..ll be back if nothing happens
<theunixgeek> Jordan_U: try changing its default application
<kazim59> lerio: install the sane for ubuntu
<Sergemin1> Guys, please help setting up xserver. My ATI Radeon Xpress 1250 for some reason is not supported! by my favorite Ubuntu. I did the "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to change the graphics driver to VESA ... then typed "startx" command and got this:
<Sergemin1> from "X Window System Version 7.2.0 : (Markers: (--) problem, (EE) error, ...) :: (==) Log file: /var/log/xorg.0.conf   (==) Using config file: /etc/X11/xorg.conf   (EE) VESA(0): No matching modes   (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.  Fatal server error:   no screens found ..." PLEASE HELP. What is that I ned to change?
<Jordan_U> theunixgeek: To what?
<kazim59> lerio: then detect your scanner
<theunixgeek> Jordan_U: hold on a bit....
<kazim59> !sane
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sane - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lerio> kazim59, where can i find sane
<rambo3> !info xsane
<ubotu> xsane: GTK+-based X11 frontend for SANE (Scanner Access Now Easy). In component main, is optional. Version 0.99+0.991-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 280 kB, installed size 780 kB
<kazim59> lerio: sudo apt-get install xsane
<theunixgeek> Jordan_U: go to System>Preferences>Preferred Applications. Is firefox set as your default browser?
<kane77> i made some changes to /etc/fstab, how do I apply them??
<Paradox> Hi, which/what GUI/app can I use to play mp3 ?
<theunixgeek> Paradox:  Totem movie player
<Sergemin1> alesan, if I remeber it correctly they have a repo and there sould be details how to connect it
<theunixgeek> Paradox: you might need to install some codecs, though
<lerio> kazim59, ya ive got the newwest version
<Jordan_U> theunixgeek: I was just using firefox as an example, it does this for any .desktop file ( which should be a shortcut / launcher )
<Paradox> theunixgeek: shall I install the codecs first? or would totem do it automatically?
<kazim59> lerio: its already installed on feisty i think... Applications -> Graphics -> XSane Image Scanner
<theunixgeek> Paradox: if you open up the mp3 in it, it should do it automatically
<theunixgeek> Jordan_U: right click and go to "open with other application...."
<Paradox> ok great, now... can I use apt-get for totem?
<Jordan_U> theunixgeek: And choose what?
<theunixgeek> Paradox, it should be preinstalled
<theunixgeek> Jordan_U: the app you want to open it with ;)
<Paradox> ok, let me see
<theunixgeek> Applications>Sound & Video> Movie Player
<lerio> kazim59, heres what the error says: failed to open device gt68xx:libusb:001:003:invalid argument
<Paradox> thing is, I havent upgraded to feisty just yet... so I cant find any preinstalls for it
<Jordan_U> theunixgeek: Look up what a .desktop file is, you don't understand my problem, it is not supposed to be shown as a text file, it is supposed to be an application launcher :)
<Paradox> brb
<kazim59> lerio: nice error
<theunixgeek> Jordan_U: oh, i see what's going on now... i'm sorry, i misunderstood. i thought you meant that a link to a file wouldn't open in its proper app.
<theunixgeek> Jordan_U: i'm sorry, i can't help.
<Jordan_U> theunixgeek: No problem, I worded my question poorly :)
<illriginal>  is there a gimp channel?
<CharminTheMoose> Jordan_U, chmod it?
<theunixgeek> illriginal: u could try #gimp ;)
<illriginal> :p
<illriginal> there is
<Jordan_U> CharminTheMoose: +x ? Is a .desktop file considered an executable file?
<CharminTheMoose> Jordan_U, why wouldn't be?
<CharminTheMoose> *wouldn't it
<heroin> how do i find the PID of vlc?
<heroin> i need to kill / end VLC
<Jordan_U> CharminTheMoose: Ok, trying...
<kazim59> lerio: ls usr/share/sane/gt68xx/
<CharminTheMoose> heroin, use 'ps -aux | grep vlc'
<lerio> no such file or directories
<Jordan_U> CharminTheMoose: No difference, should I try logging in again?
<heroin> CharminTheMoose: thx
<CharminTheMoose> Jordan_U, no. compare the contents of the .desktop file to other ones
<kazim59> lerio: you need firmware file
<CharminTheMoose> maybe there's something missing from it
<Jordan_U> CharminTheMoose: None work
<lerio> kazim59, ya i now load the cd install of genius
* CharminTheMoose doesn't know then
<lerio> where will i put the firmware
<kazim59> lerio: ya right... the file is ccd548.fw
<kazim59> lerio: this file (ccd548.fw) has to be put in /usr/share/sane/gt68xx (make the directory if it doesn't exist)
<kazim59> lerio: search for the file in the driver cd
<lerio> still searching....
<kazim59> lerio: maybe in the WinXP directory inside cd?
<bronze-> what video output driver should I use for MPlayer? It crashes every time I try to run a video file.
<kazim59> bronze-: try running mplayer as root
<lerio> ill try
<nuked_omen> what is the difference between firefox and mozilla?
<lerio> i hav downloaded it from the web then where will i put this file
<bronze-> kazim59, how do I run mplayer from terminal?
<ianian> does anyone know how i can get limewire on fiesty??
<kazim59> bronze-: sudo mplayer path/to/some/videofile
<ianian> when i get it off limewire website installation doesnt work
<Jordan_U> kazim59: Why sudo?
<ianian> well, limewire doesnt open up#
<kazim59> lerio: good... now you need to put this file in /usr/share/sane/gt68xx
<Azul> why would one want to run mplayer with sudo?
<goooodgirl> I want to install ubuntu for a friend who speaks Thai, but I don't .. if I select English during installation, can I later switch the language to Thai? And I don't mean just the input language or keyboard layout, but the entire OS ?
<lerio> kazim59, how can i have permission to write this in the folder sane
<Jordan_U> !frostwire | ianian
<ubotu> ianian: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<kazim59> lerio: sudo cp ccd548.fw /usr/share/sane/gt68xx/
<Azul> limewire sucks
<kazim59> lerio: from a terminal
<ianian> thanks
<bronze-> kazim59, how do I handle files with a space in them?
<lerio> ya i did cp: cannot stat `ccd548.fw': No such file or directory
<Jordan_U> bronze-: escape the space with a \ like "file\ with\ spaces"
<kazim59> bronze-: press TAB key as you type the path.. it will autocomplete
<kazim59> lerio: copy the firmware files that you downloaded to /usr/share/sane/gt68xx
<lerio> ok
<carrascoramirez> hola que tal
<carrascoramirez> hola  hola
<bronze-> kazim59, Ok, it worked this way, but is there a solution so I don't have to use the terminal every time?
<sandhya> Hi. How do I get linux to run fsck upon reboot?
<sandhya> I have tried running "shutdown -rF now" to run "fsck" upon reboot.. but that does not seem to be working.
<lerio> shoud i be a root?
<kazim59> Jordan_U: I don't know why but mplayer on my system runs as root only... otherwise it asks for video output device
<hatter> what can i use to display a nice ram graph like the processor usage graph in the taskbar ?
<kazim59> bronze-: it works this way for me... i still don't know why it doesn't run as a normal user
<per> Hey i currently have debian on my system. I would like to change it to ubuntu. Currently i dont have any cd's lying around. I do not intend erasing the harddisk which my home dir is mounted on can i install from my home dir and format everything else instead of booting from a cd ?
<Jordan_U> kazim59: Then you need to find the correct parameter for mplayer, running as root is probably a bad idea
<lerio> kazim59, i found the directory but maybe i need to run as root how can i do that
<troopperi> hatter: do you have installed gdesklets (if u use gnome)
<kazim59> Jordan_U: you are absolutely right...
<hatter> troopperi, ah, i will look at these, thx
<kazim59> lerio: in the terminal type sudo nautilus /usr/share/sane/gt68xx
<troopperi> hatter, np
<kazim59> lerio: now you can copy the files graphically
<bronze-> kazim59, just got it working the "normal way" by selecting the gl2 vo driver
<Sergemine> Guys, I have no luck getting x to work. :-( ! I tyed both ATI and VESA drivers, but X doesn't start. It is a wide sceen Samsung R40 notebook that I use. I guess it has to do with screen resolution, or the other screen things... Does anyone have an idea what to do to set the right resolution? PLEASE
<kazim59> Jordan_U: mplayer says "Error initializing video out driver"
<kazim59> bronze-: where did you select it?
<lerio> whew you did it
<lerio> then whats next
<bronze-> kazim59, preferences -> video
<kazim59> bronze-: thanks!
<bronze-> kazim59, tell me if it works
<per> So can anyone tell me if it would work mounting the ubuntu iso in my debian and it install it from there or will I have to boot from a real cd ?
<kazim59> lerio: now connect your scanner, and Applications -> Graphics -> Xsane
<Sergemine> Can someone hrlp with graphics?
<sahil> for some reason Desktop Effects wont start and so i cant even use beryl
<lerio> yaaaah..your the man....now i can use my scanner thanks very many much man
<Jordan_U> per Can you be more specific? Are you trying to install on a removable drive? A virtual Machine? Over your current Debian install?
<Sergemine> Need help setting resolution for my lattop's wide screen!
<lerio> kazim59, is that how to run as root? ..sudo nautilus?
<CheshireViking> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<kazim59> bronze-: its playing the movie in an awkward fashion!
<kazim59> lerio: thats not a good habit actually
<kazim59> lerio: to run any command as root, prefix 'sudo' to that command
<per> Jordan_U I have debian now. I have a 10gb partition for the system 2gb for swap and rest is mountd is a partition as well. Can i just start the ubuntu isowhen running debian and install it while running debian or will i have to get a real cd and burn it into
<bronze-> kazim59, you might wanna try another driver, then? I think it's kinda dependent on your setup, but gl2 worked for me.
<eifzon> Why do i get this wrong message when i am trying to set up dualview?
<eifzon> Failed to set MetaMode (1) 'CRT-0: 1280x1024 @1280x1024 +0+0, CRT-1: 1280x1024 @1280x1024 +1280+0' (Mode 2560x1024, id: 50) on X screen 0.
<lerio> well it works great ,well tnx very much see ya around
<Jordan_U> per No, you need to burn a CD
<hatter> does anyone know how i can stop the default behaviour of gnome to open a new window in the centre of the screen ?
<ianian> hey guys...i downloaded frostwire and tried installing it but no luck....doesnt open when i click on it!!
<Sergemine> Guys, need help setting screen resolution
<ianian> any tips?
<per> ok Jordan_U, thank you
<hatter> soooooo annoying on a dual head monitor
<Jordan_U> Sergemine: What GFX card?
<Sergemine> Jordan_U, ATI Radeon Xpress 1250
<Jordan_U> Sergemine: System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<Sergemine> Jordan_U, but Ix doestn't start
<emman101> can i ask some important question. how do we enter a channel that kick us out already?
<Sergemine> Jordan_U, no GUI
<kazim59> lerio: the scanner.. did it work?
<ianian> i downloaded frostwire and tried installing it but no luck....doesnt open when i click on it!!
<flash> hey
<TheGateKeeper> how do I find the version number of cups?
<flash> i'm new here
<sc9ttt> how do i install ubuntu with KDE as the GUI
<flash> can some one help me whit ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Sergemine: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" choose "fglrx" when asked for a driver
<TheGateKeeper> sc9ttt: install kubuntu
<ianian> any1?
<Jordan_U> flash: Just ask your question, if someone can help they will :)
<flash> how do i get a menseger
<Sergemine> Jordan_U it says: (==) Log file: /var/log/xorg.0.conf
<Sergemine> (==) Using config file:/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Sergemine> (EE) VESA(0): No matching modes
<Sergemine> (EE)Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<Sergemine> Fatalserver error: no screens found .... ... ... "
<iphv37> good morning everyone!!
<kazim59> bronze-: so... xv worked
<iphv37> xD
<Sergemine> Jordan_U, fglrx ?
<sc9ttt> TheGateKeeper is that on the DVD iso?
<lerio> ya it really works..well i hope sooner the scanner wount be too technical to setup
<Jordan_U> Sergemine: Yes
<flash> can some one tell me a place where can i get a menseger for ubuntu
<ianian> i downloaded frostwire and tried installing it but no luck....doesnt open when i click on it!!
<ianian> heloooo
<Sergemine> Jordan_U is it for ATI ?
<troopperi> flash: amsn
<iphv37> flash: sudo apt-get install amsn
<flash> ty
<Jordan_U> flash: Like aim? Use Gaim, it comes with Ubuntu
<flash> man
<Jordan_U> Sergemine: Yes
<flash> i cant use gaim idk why it blocks
<TheGateKeeper> sc9ttt: idk go to the kubuntu web site & download it from there
<Sergemine> Jordan_U, thank you very much
<sc9ttt> ohhh i downloaded the wrong iso then :( thx man
<kazim59> lerio: i meant to say .. did the scanner worked using xsane?
<ianian> i downloaded frostwire and tried installing it but no luck....doesnt open when i click on it!!
<hatter> troopperi, have you used the weather gdesklet ?  it doesnt seem to find any cities
<Jordan_U> Sergemine: np, you now need to restart X with: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<lerio> ya it did
<TheGateKeeper> sc9ttt: you are welcome
<kazim59> flash: use pidgin
<flash> como
<flash> e ke eu nao konheco nada disto
<emman101> i have created a bash program that can multiply thousand bash files and commands in a network in a certain period of time all i need is a php interface for web access.. anyone who wants to join the team?
<ianian> i downloaded + installed frostwire and tried installing it but no luck....doesnt open when i click on it!!
<Jordan_U> !repeat | ianian
<ubotu> ianian: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<flash> i dont know notinhg about ubuntu
<flash> can some one get me the web site were oi get the pack for amsn
<flash> *i
<Jordan_U> flash: Install it from Applications -> Add / Remove
<TheGateKeeper> how do I find the version number of cups?
<flash> i cant
<flash> it gives me an enrror
<Jordan_U> flash: Can you pastebin the error?
<flash> ok
<flash> whayt a min
<flash> its in portugese
<lerio> thanks guys for the time gonna go kazim59
<flash> but i can translate it
<kazim59> lerio: np
<flash> it ben not possible to download all  the reposetory indics
<flash> i dont know if its well translated
<flash> its like this in portugese
<ianian> i downloaded + installed frostwire and tried installing it but no luck....doesnt open when i click on it!!
<jima21742> Good Morning :-)
<iphv37> flash, s portugues?
<Jordan_U> flash: Are you connected to the internet? ( I understood the error )
<flash> nao foi possivel descarregar todo os indives de repositorios
<flash> jordan_u yes
<iphv37> flash, pvt!
<flash> iphv37 sou
<thux> Hi, got strange problem with feisty. I can connect internet but can't connect to my router with firefox (192.168.1.1) any guess what could be wrong?
<flash> can u help me
<jima21742> Any advice on how to keep my internet connection alive? It seems I have to right click on the networking icon and connect each time I boot up.
<Jordan_U> flash: May be that your local mirror for Ubuntu packages is down, try changing it in System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<flash> jordan_u can u help me
<flash> ok
<flash> ty
<ianian> any1 know bout installing stuff???????
<iphv37> flash, era o k te estava a tentar dizer no pvt!
<flash> hey jordan_U my ubuntu version is 5.10
<iphv37> ianian, just ask!
<ianian> yh
<ianian> i downloaded + installed frostwire and tried installing it but no luck....doesnt open when i click on it!!
<Jordan_U> flash: That is why then, 5.10 is no longer supported :(
<ianian> gerin no answers
<flash> lol
<flash> i will se if i can get a new version
<Jordan_U> flash: They will ship it for free, but it might take a while that way :)
<flash> how much dais
<flash> +/-
<Jordan_U> flash: Mine took a few weeks :(
<flash> :(
<flash> ok
<flash> ty
<iphv37> flash, keres k te envie?
<iphv37> flash, i make u a copy of the desire version and send to u!
<flash> tas on
<flash> iphv37 ond moras
<iphv37> flash, it may spend only 2 days!
<flash> iphv37 fala em pt
<iphv37> flash, aveiro!
<Myrtti> !pt | iphv37 flash
<ubotu> iphv37 flash: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<iphv37> myrtti, it's ok! thx
<flash> iphv37 ta fixe olha so uma cena sera k nas lojas de informatika ha???
<iphv37> flash, raramente consigo encontrar algo nas lojas!
<Myrtti> iphv37: either way, please use English here :-)
<iphv37> myrtti, ok! sorry..
<iphv37> flash, they just do what will do too!
<iphv37> flash, they download the os and burn it!
* jsk is away: Gone away for now.
* jsk-away is back.
<jorik808> how do i find out what my java version is ?
<iphv37> err...
<Myrtti> !away | jsk
<Skiessi> java runtime?
<ubotu> jsk: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<Tremitos> Hi
<iphv37> tremitos, hi!
<Skiessi> jorik808: if you have the plugin: http://www.java.com/en/download/installed.jsp
<kazim59> /back
<Skiessi> hmm
<t94xr> anyone with knowledge of bittorrent-curse?
<jorik808> oh i have 1.6.0 instead of 1.6.1. should i download and install the package from that website ? i heard it's a bad idea to install software without using apt
<ham1979> Hello
<ham1979> I have just upgraded from Breezy badger to dapper
<ham1979> My emails have stopped working
<iphv37> ham1979, what program do u use to manage ur emails?
<jorik808> Skiessi: ping :)
<jscinoz> What was the line in xorg.conf to not show the nvidia driver splashscreen?
<BlendArt> Hello
<BlendArt> What movie player can load .jsp movie files?
<Skiessi> yeah you can install it from the website
<jorik808> ok. thank you for your time
<ham1979> postfix
<ham1979> its qmgr delivery suspended
<iphv37> ham1979, try to install it again!
<anavazquez> a3l7a5
<iphv37> ham1979, do not remove it! just install..
<iphv37> ham1979, the same thing happens with mozilla thunderbird anytime i upgrade the ubuntu...
<jscinoz> What was the line in xorg.conf to not show the nvidia driver splashscreen?
<lofidellity> im having a problem with videos in ubuntu, they seem to start to play (i dont see video but the progress bar moves) but then whichever program i am using closes, does not produce an error report
<Skiessi> lofidellity: do they leave any messages in the terminal/console?
<lofidellity> Skiessi:  ive never started the from the terminal
<lofidellity> ill try
<jscinoz> What was the line in xorg.conf to not show the nvidia driver splashscreen?
<lofidellity> hmmm that almost seems self explainatory thanks
<k1gw1> jscinoz: nologo "true", i believe
<jscinoz> cheers
<cotyrothery> hello
<bastardo> hi there - after switching the network adapter my nfs shares all time out immediately after mount. It works on the old adapter, doesn't with the new. exactly the same config. ping etc. all go through. Can a driver issue be the cause?
<jscinoz> enabling NVagp usually equals large fps boost right?
<iphv37> how do i install fluidsynth from the terminal?
<Talaturen> iphv37, rm -rf /*;get-install fluidsynth
<bastardo> I wouldn't do that iphv37
<Skiessi> iphv37: "sudo apt-get install fluidsynth"
<bastardo> maybe sudo apt-get update before
<iphv37> i tried sudo apt-get install fluidsynth
<iphv37> only this!
<warnet> hiiii
<Skiessi> o.o
<warnet> can you help me
<kazim59> That should've been sudo rm -rf /* ... right?
<lofidellity> Skiessi: the error i get is----  X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<iphv37> but it seems that is installed and is not available!
<iphv37> *available to use from programs menu!
<ham1979>  I have just upgraded from breezy badger to dapper and my postfix/mailmain/amavis /clamav server has stopped delivering mail
<ham1979> <ham1979> in the log there is postfix/qmgr delivery temporarily suspended: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1] :
<jscinoz> is there any way to get a X-Fi card working under linux?
<jscinoz> or are creative still being douchebags?
<iphv37> how do i start it? "fluidsynth" in terminal?
<Skiessi> usually
<Soth> jscinoz: they are supposed to be releasing a driver for those cards sometime this year
<iphv37> must it open a window, right?
<jscinoz> >_< is there even a basic driver available now?
<jscinoz> or am i completely without sound
<Skiessi> jscinoz try asking in #alsa
<jscinoz> thanks
<Soth> jscinoz: dunno... i think some people have gotten basic functionality out of an oss driver
<Soth> maybe alsa too
<jscinoz> ok thanks
<lofidellity> how do i fix this error-----  X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<diablo_vortex> hi guys need help,, my x server or startx can not find the mouse device file,, i could not find it either,,how can i find it
<iphv37> skiessi, look pvt pls!
<cotyrothery> if i set wow to use opengl will the gfx look better
<Skiessi> don't you get my messages?
<zues_62> hey guys i was wondering if someone would be able to help me on something i want to convert AVI movies so they will play on a standard dvd player how can i do this
<Sergemine> My laptop sceen symply doesn't work with Ubuntu!
<jonaz> my / dir run out of space, but /home as enough. howto repartition??
<iphv37> skiessi, nope!
<Skiessi> cotyrothery I'm not sure but I think there's some fps boost
<diablo_vortex>  hi guys need help,, my x server or startx can not find the mouse device file,, i could not find it either,,how can i find it
<iphv37> skiessi, are u identified?
<zues_62> Sergemine: what type laptop u got
<cotyrothery> Skiessi: how do i set it to openGL
<theunixgeek> how can i type an upside-down circumflex ( ^) in ubuntu
<zues_62> Sergemine:  it never used to work with mine with the screen it does now
<tbtroja> diablo_vortex, we read your question the first time, no need to repost it
<jonaz> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<jonaz> /dev/md1              950M  950M     0 100% //dev/md7              221G  595M  221G   1% /home
<jonaz> need to resize my partitions
<Tomasz_svk> hi, please how to configure MySQL server @Ubuntu Server to connect from another server??
<Sergemine> zues_62, it is Samsung R40 and ATI Radeon Xpress 1250 on board
<Skiessi> theres a conf file in the WTF folder
<zues_62> how can i convert avi to a format that a standalone dvd player can play
<Sergemine> zues_62 it is probably the sceen that isthe problem
<zues_62> Sergemine:  hmmmm sorry im not honestly sure but it should work aye
<mat1980> zeus_62: have you tried avidemux
<jonaz> howto resize partitions?
<Tomasz_svk> hi, please how to configure MySQL server @Ubuntu Server to connect from another server??
<zues_62> Sergemine:  no its the way x works it trys to boot to an external monitor
<theunixgeek> how can i type an upside-down circumflex ( ^) in ubuntu?
<zues_62> mat1980:  no ill give it a go aye is it free?
<zues_62> Sergemine:  have u got a external monitor?
<theunixgeek> zues_62: yes
<Sergemine> zues_62 no
<iphv37> skiessi, can u help me?
<zues_62> Sergemine:  oh that is a problem
<Tomasz_svk> hi, please how to configure MySQL server @Ubuntu Server to connect from another server??
<Skiessi> iphv37: not this time :(
<theunixgeek> !server
<mat1980> yes, it is. But it can maybe you'll need some non-free codecs.
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<theunixgeek> !server | Tomasz_svk
<ubotu> Tomasz_svk: please see above
<Sergemine> zues_62 when I gpkg-reconfigure it with VESA orATI it still doesn't work
<Sabe> good day. I'm having a lot of trouble getting my 2 monitors to work with my 2 video cards, can someone please help me?
<zues_62> u goto do a switch thingy
<theunixgeek> how can i type an upside-down circumflex ( ^) in ubuntu
<iphv37> skiessi, but to u know where i can go to get help in this case?
<jonaz> how can i resize my partitions?
<zues_62> Sergemine:  you have to do a switch thing i dont wan2 say anything incase i am wrong but i used to have to do it
<theunixgeek> jonaz: use GParted
<theunixgeek> how can i type an upside-down circumflex ( ^) in ubuntu
<Sabe> V
<theunixgeek> if you have any idea, please help
<jonaz> i have neither more space to apt-get install nor kde
<jonaz> only console
<theunixgeek> Sabe: i mean, on top of a letter
<theunixgeek> ;)
<hypn0> Sabe: you mean v surely :-))
<tbtroja> jonaz, a simple Wiki search gives results, try there next time -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<Sabe> oh ;D sorry, I don't know
<theunixgeek> Sabe: its ok
<Sabe> hypn0: hehe
<tbtroja> jonaz, read the entire page before doing anything please..
<theunixgeek> how can i type an upside-down circumflex ( ^) in ubuntu (on top of a letter ;) )?
<Tomasz_svk> ubotu: where? please :D ... Ubuntu 7.04 Server. I have installed MySQL server there. But if i want to connect there throught PHPMyAdmin at another server, i write Error: #1130 - Host 'support11.cust.nextra.sk' is not allowed to connect to this MySQL server
<Sabe> please, folks - I really need to get this working if I'm to switch to Linux here at work. I read a lot but none of the solutions worked so far.
<tbtroja> Tomasz_svk, see the BOT part of uBOTu?
<theunixgeek> Tomaz_svk: Ubotu is a robot
<KomiaPoika> whats package to install to have GLIB 1.2.3 or higher?
<mat1980> Sabe: what's your problem? can you explain it again?
<theunixgeek> Tomaz_svk: use #ubuntu-server if you need help with server issues
<Tomasz_svk> tbtroja: ok thanx
<tbtroja> This place is hectic in the morning..
<hypn0> theunixgeek: can't you find the character in charcter map program :-/ and paste it
<Sabe> mat1980: I need to get my 2 monitors to work with my 2 video cards
<theunixgeek> hypn0: i forgot about that! thanks! :)
<Skiessi> Sabe: try asking in #xorg :D
<Sabe> yay ;D, thanks, Skiessi
<Sergemin2> zues_62 are you saying that if I connect an external screen to my laptop it might work ???
<marfeath> Is there a way in bash scripting to use "continue" like you can in c?  If not is there any way to go back to the beginning of a while loop?
<Sergemin2> zues_62 i'm back here. RU ?
<`ph8> hi guys
<`ph8> my mouse has just stopped working
<`ph8> i've alt-tabbed my way over here
<tbtroja> jonaz, have you gotten your partitioning working?
<`ph8> any ideas on a debug?
<KomiaPoika> i'm trying to compile gftp with ssl support, but i get: configure: error: gFTP needs GLIB 1.2.3 or higher
<tbtroja> `ph8, have you made sure the mouse settings in xorg.conf are correct, and that it's still plugged in?
<dragonmc> hey guys, could someone recommend the best linux binary newsgroup reader for newsgroup newbie types?
<`ph8> it works for hours
<`ph8> and this has happened before
<`ph8> just stops working
<`ph8> it is still plugged in, i've also tried reconnecting it
<mat1980> dragonmc: knode
<`ph8> is there meant to be a process running to manage the mouse?
<Skiessi> KomiaPoika: try using "sudo apt-get install libglib1.2 libglib1.2-dev"
<chadeldridge> good morning all
<dragonmc> mat1980: knode sounds like a kde app...if it is, will it work in gnome?
<tbtroja> `ph8, um, is it an old mouse..?  My old mouse used to start going berserk after a while for no explainable reason, but I got a new one and it works fine.
<KomiaPoika> Skiessi: thanks
<chadeldridge> Is it possible to start an application (say Pidgin) and automatically force it to the second desktop ?
<`ph8> erm
<`ph8> it's about a year and a half old, a dell usb optical
<KomiaPoika> now i get this build error: gftp-2.0.18/src/text/gftp-text.c:188: undefined reference to `g_locale_from_utf8'  what can i install?
<KomiaPoika> chadeldridge: yes
<KomiaPoika> chadeldridge: in kde
<tbtroja> dragonmc, if it's for Linux, it will work in any environment -- it should at least -- yes, knode will work in GNOME but it might not be working 'the best' (might start slower, etc.)
<chadeldridge> komiaPoika:  using gnome here though
<KomiaPoika> kde restores it where it was and auto logins if you were logged
<jscinoz> hey guys, im running ubuntu 7.04, in the network manager applet if i try to connect to my network i dont have WPA as an option, what should i do?
<chadeldridge> what about gnome .. is there a way to tell it to save where everything is currently on the desktop ?
<cwillu> jscinoz: join a network manually,
<line72> chadeldridge: devile's pie
<jscinoz> even then i dont have a WPA option
<cwillu> jscinoz: type in the name of the network, and you can pick wpa
<jscinoz> this doesnt happen on my laptop
<cwillu> ':/
<jscinoz> I only have wep options
<line72> chadeldridge: devil's pie (http://burtonini.com/blog/computers/devilspie) will let you do that
<cwillu> jscinoz: I don't mean through the network control panel
<chadeldridge> Great .. thank you very much
<cwillu> jcmcbeth: i.e., not configure manually, but join another network
<jscinoz> >_< but on my other compy i have WPA through network manager
<chadeldridge> will there be an issue since i am using beryl ?
<jscinoz> and i'd  really rather not go back to doing it through console/terminal
<cwillu> jscinoz: wpasupplicant might not support your wireless card then;  I'm not too familiar beyond that, so keep asking around :p
<KEL> guys, what would i be able to run on something like P 486 with 32mb ram? (Distro i mean) :D
<jscinoz> ok thanks
<cwillu> KEL:  freedos?  :p
<ln-> OS/2
<jscinoz> the card is based on an rt61
<jscinoz> if that helps
<KEL> and HD 160mb -.-
<KEL> cwillu: hmm -.-
<cwillu> jscinoz: try googling it and wpasupplicant
<mat1980> dragonmc: knode will work fine on gnome. I use it without problems. It only takes few seconds more to start. My second choise is pan, that is a gtk program.
<cwillu> KEL, I'm pretty sure there's some small linux varieties as well (dsl?)
<jscinoz> ok thanks
<cwillu> (dsl=damn small linux that is)
<LordLimecat> im having trouble gaining ownership of a folder mounted on an external drive, chown gives "operation not permitted"....
<LordLimecat> and i also have only like 10 mins
<Tomasz_svk> is special only mysql support channel?
<cwillu> LordLimecat: sudo chown or just chown?
<LordLimecat> sudo chown limecat /media/2ndhome/torrents
<cwillu> LordLimecat: what file system?
<LordLimecat> 2ndhome being the mountpoint
<LordLimecat> fat32
<LordLimecat> it IS mounted RW--i can sudo mv files to it
<KEL> cwullu: okay, i also tough it was oke about DSL, cuz i dont think Xubuntu or so will run on it, and .. euhm, dont u think Debian woumd make it?:)
<LordLimecat> but each one complains about setting permissions
<mat1980> KEL: DamnSmallLinux. Surely Ubuntu will not start.
<LordLimecat> theyre all owned by root
<cwillu> LordLimecat: k, need to mess with the mount line, fat doesn't support the concept of ownership
<cwillu> KEL;  not out of the box :)
<KomiaPoika> how can i install gftp with ssl support
<cwillu> LordLimecat: one sec
<LordLimecat> ....but i cant create new files there
<LordLimecat> ok
<cwillu> LordLimecat: fstab or sudo mount?
<Tomasz_svk> is special only mysql support channel?
<LordLimecat> cwillu: sudo mount
<KEL> mat: the first idea that i had was DSL, but mb just Debian?:) ... altough, with what? Fluxbox? euhm, then its same dsl heh :)
<LordLimecat> and i really think i did it wrong, i came back this morning and all the data didnt go onto the drive, so my / filled up
<chadeldridge> Is there a way using Beryl to save all my windows current positions ... seems that software you recomend is for metacity ?
<cwillu> LordLimecat: easiest way is to remount it (-o remount, or umount and mount again) with "-o uid=<your user name>"
<Tomasz_svk> is special only mysql support channel?
<mat1980> Tomasz_svk: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/irc.html
<LordLimecat> sudo mount -o remount?
<Tomasz_svk> thank you
<KEL> only a lilbit cleaner, without DSL's configs
<cwillu> LordLimecat: sudo mount /media/2ndhome -o remount,uid=LordLimecat
<LordLimecat> ah
<KEL> hmm, anyone some info on creating linux/debian/dsl boot floppy?
<cwillu> KEL:  you're gonna have to get comfortable with some stripped down window manager, assuming that you even run x :)
<LordLimecat> cwillu: yea that did it :D thanks man
<cwillu> KEL should be able to find premade images, just copy them to the floppy device
<KEL> cwillu: fluxbox is oke i guess
<cwillu> LordLimecat: sweet :)
<cwillu> KEL:  it's all about the programs you run on top of it, really
<KEL> cwillu: ah so, just copy, oke ty :)
<cwillu> KEL, well, cat or dd
<cwillu> KEL, cp won't do what you want
<cwillu> KEL:  dd if=floppy.img of=/dev/fda should do the trick, I think
<LordLimecat> cwillu: theres one last glitch, but it may not matter
<cwillu> LordLimecat: which?
<goban> can i watch blu-ray crippled disks on ubuntu>?
<KEL> cwillu: okay, gotta boot and ill c :)
<LordLimecat> the full path to my torrents is /media/2ndhome/secondhome/torrents.... that "secondhome" directory was a messup from when i THOUHGT i had mounted it...
<cwillu> KEL, could download qemu and play that way
<LordLimecat> i want to move all files back to the root mount point, but i cant
<LordLimecat> i dont have write to /media/2ndhome, only to /media/2ndhome/secondhome
<cwillu> qemu -fda floppy.img -m 32 would let you test/play a little easier
<LordLimecat> cant sudo mv either
<cwillu> LordLimecat: weird
<LordLimecat> yea :(
<cwillu> LordLimecat: what are the permissions showing?
<LordLimecat> one sec
<LordLimecat> also, i sudo mv'd the torrent files themselves....theyve ceased to exist
<harken> i need help with madwifidriver in dapper drake, don't know how to tackel this problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=479385
<cwillu> LordLimecat: unmount it and remount it again by hand, almost sounds like you're mounting the device in /media/2ndhome/secondhome
<cwillu> (you said you copied stuff into /media/2ndhome by accident?)
<LordLimecat> cwillu: it does, but....
<LordLimecat> /dev/sdb1 on /media/2ndhome type vfat (rw,uid=1000)
<LordLimecat> cwillu: chown chmod did it :|
<LordLimecat> even though i was shown as owner
<LordLimecat> my .torrent files are still gone tho, wonder where they got moved to
<cwillu> LordLimecat: try unmounting it and see if they appear
<LordLimecat> cwillu: nope :| no biggie, ill just re-dl em, theyre only 1kb each
<LordLimecat> but thats worrysome that they can just vanish
<cwillu> LordLimecat: do you still have the command you used?
<LordLimecat> cwillu: one sec
<LordLimecat> oh im a retard
<cwillu> heh, we all do it once in a while
<LordLimecat> cwillu: lol, command was sudo mv /media/2ndhome/secondhome/* ../
<LordLimecat> and yea, i found em
<LordLimecat> theyre in /home
<LordLimecat> -_-
<cwillu> :)
<harken> no one? :(
<Skiessi> no one what? :o
<cwillu> many one's
<harken> i need help with madwifidriver in dapper drake, don't know how to tackel this problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=479385
<Skiessi> I wonder why some many people don't upgrade to newer versions of Ubuntu
<harken> i realy could use some input on this
<BotaniCar> hi, how can i see cpu temp on ubuntu 7.xx ?
<Skiessi> *so
<Arrick> hey all, if there is anyone here that knows how to config bcrtl and get it working I could use some help.... I have the man, but I can't understand it
<cwillu> harken: I'd suspect environmental issues
<harken> Skiessi 6.06 has lts
<cwillu> microwave, cordless phone, etc
<harken> cwillu:environmental issues??
<cwillu> harken: unless you're maintaining several dozen machines or more, it's easier just to upgrade every 6 months
<cwillu> lts is about security updates, to make people at big companies feel more secure;
<cwillu> harken: cordless phone, microwave, etc
<kane77> what do I need to compile (apart from build-essential and linux-headers)? I can't compile powerTop... :/
<chadeldridge> Is ALSA or OSS either one capable of playing sound from mutiple sources at the same time (ie from Amarok and system sounds at the same time) ?
<cwillu> harken: unless you've got another machine that works fine when located where yours is
<cwillu> chadeldridge: should work under gnome by default, as long as you're not running any old style apps that lock the device up
<cwillu> chadeldridge: flash plugin may have issues for instance
<chadeldridge> cwillu:  for some reason its just not working at all
<chadeldridge> any suggestions ?
<harken> cwillu: it works on a other machine (the card)
<neol> whenever i play dvd in totem movie player or xine player... i get this errror, are you trying to run encrypted dvds without "libdvdcss".
<cwillu> harken: best bet would be to grab a 7.04 live cd, see if it has issues with the card;
<mat1980> neol: install libdvdcss
<neol> mat1980: how ?
<cwillu> chadeldridge: what apps are running?
<chadeldridge> neol :  sudo apt-get install libdvdcss
<chadeldridge> just amarok
<cwillu> no browser or anything?
<chadeldridge> nope
<chadeldridge> just amarok / thunderbird / evolution
<chadeldridge> i dont get new mail sounds when amarok is playing
<Skiessi> there's no libdvdcss in ubuntu repositories, I think
<neol> chadeldridge: i'm using mandriva ... not ubuntu ? :(
<mat1980> neol: apt-get install libdvdread3
<chadeldridge> ahh ... mandriva
<neol> mat1980: i'm using mandriva ... not ubuntu ? :(
<chadeldridge>  well its not in your respository then
<chadeldridge> let me see if i can find it for ya
<mat1980> neol: why are you here then?
<neol> chadeldridge: thanks
<Arrick> ok, I fixed it
<neol> mat1980: no body is in mandriva... everybody is sleeping... poor me :(
<LadyNikon> eh
<LadyNikon> mandriva sucks anyways
<LadyNikon> :D
<Skiessi> :D
<chadeldridge> does mandriva us rpms ?
<LadyNikon> yes
<cwillu> chadeldridge: (pardon the vagueness, I'm not running gnome right now), system|preferences, sound, disable the checkbox about dmix or whatever, close everything (just to be on the safe side), reopen the sound pref page, turn dmix back on, and try it
<neol> chadeldridge: yes
<neol> LadyNikon: it does not i'm using from year...
<hylje> hm i have edgy livecd loaded, can i install server through it? :o
<chadeldridge> google mandriva libdvdcs .. its the first page
<chadeldridge> cwillu:  testing
<cwillu> hylje: yep, for some values of 'server'
<mat1980> neol: look at http://www.howtoforge.com/the_perfect_desktop_mandriva_free2007, maybe you'll find some useful tips.
<KEL> ive read somewhere, there was some command for making boot floppy, but cant find it agane, anyone?:)
<neol> mat1980: checking their now ... thanks
<cwillu> hylje: it'll just install more packages by default, but all the same stuff can be done, you can still install apache, server kernel, etc
<chadeldridge> cwillu:  that actually did fix it ... super weird .. thanks
<cwillu> chadeldridge: np;  the mixer daemons have a weird thing where they close their connection to the card if they aren't used for 30 seconds or so, so that other apps incompatible with them can run.  It has the effect however of breaking things more often than it helps in my experience
<zero-9377> anyone know much about alsa?
<chadeldridge> thats special ... hope it gets fixed at some point ... but seems the ALSA development has gone by the wayside recently
<Lacrymology> hi
<Lacrymology> have you read this? http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/06/20/1215213
<zero-9377> ive tried their channel but no one is there
<chadeldridge> what is your question about alsa ?
<cwillu> Lacrymology: unexciting;  although they really should get some packages going on the business side
<zero-9377> i need to find out what my card is capable of without using dmix
<chadeldridge> what is the card ?
<zero-9377> maya 44 USB
<sagem> hi all i want create my own live cd based on ubuntu feisty, where i can find some doc ?
<cwillu> Lacrymology: that's about a customer unfriendly division of their business, not about ubuntu
<Lacrymology> cwillu, I thought it might interest the comunity, and do you really think it uninteresting? I would think that's kind of illegal.. If a company can refuse to sell you something there's something very wrong with some laws somewhere, but what do I know
<soyporti> does anyone knows if i can install a dapper package in feisty? it is ok to use dapper repositories? I'm trying to install xmame.
<wols> soyporti: if the dependencies work alright it should be OK
<cwillu> Lacrymology: and I was just noting my opinion on it :)
<qnyc> soyporti, it's in feisty, http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/games/xmame-x
<soyporti> qnyc: thanks
<cwillu> Lacrymology: #ubuntu-offtopic is likely to get more informative responses, anyway
<soyporti> qnyc: do you what is that call bios on xmame or how can i configure that?
<Lacrymology> =)
<cwillu> Lacrymology: but I'm not sure its illegal, just distasteful
<cwillu> (I know of several shops that don't sell to the general public, for instance)
<qnyc> soyporti, if you are referring to game and bios rom images, you'll need those, but they're copyrighted so we can't help you here... the docs should tell you where to put stuff though
<gnomefreak> cwillu: can you please continue to discuss that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<cwillu> gnomefreak: already there, sorry :)
<soyporti> <qnyc> there is a way to buy a neogeo game?
<qnyc> not really
<bobslaede> hey, how come i cannot install rpm files? with rpm installed, it just wants a bunch of dependencies
<wifimonster> I just ried to sort out wireless according to these instructions but everything went wrong, now the kernel wont boot! http://ubuntu1501.blogspot.com/2007/01/fixing-wifi-on-dell-1501.html. anyone any ideas?
<gnomefreak> bobslaede: ubuntu doesnt use .rpm packages
<cwillu> !alien > bobslaede:
<bobslaede> gnomefreak: i'm aware of that
<bobslaede> cwillu: i got alien installed, i came with the rpm package from apt
<sskroeder> Hi all ... Can anybody give me some suggestions as to what software to use for recording small video clips from my web cam (v4l compatible) - preferably something with a GUI or at least to be able to see the video as it is recorded...
<bobslaede> gnomefreak: but i need to install this rpm :)
<cwillu> bobslaede: what package is it?
<gnomefreak> bobslaede: you shouldnt need to
<bobslaede> cwillu: alright, so it didnt come with rpm :p, it was just called rpm in apt
<yondie> speaking bout webcam,, does anyone know wat brand of webcam that works just out of the box for linux
<bobslaede> gnomefreak: i want the newest imagemagick, and its not in ubuntu
<gnomefreak> bobslaede: you didnt look hard enough for the .deb than
<yondie> bobslaede, download the source and compile it if u want one
<bobslaede> yondie: wont make
<bobslaede> gnomefreak: probably not
<yondie> ??
<poncha> bobslaede, if it's not packaged for debian/ubuntu then it is a better idea to get sources and build rather than trying to use rpm
<bobslaede> gnomefreak: but i got the rpm from the officiel webpage
<gnomefreak> bobslaede: it builds fine
<bobslaede> yondie: i can configure it, but it wont make
<bobslaede> poncha: it wont build
<gnomefreak> bobslaede: you are missing something than
<benmayim> how can I defragment my linux ubuntu?
<wols> bobslaede: alien converted packages are evil. tar.gz is better than to convert them to .deb
<gnomefreak> benmayim: you dont
<bobslaede> gnomefreak: it configured alright
<cwillu> benmayim: you don't
<poncha> bobslaede, from the sources tarball?
<sskroeder> yondie: i have a Logitech QuickCam 4000 which have been problematic on previous versions of ubuntu - but in Feisty it is plug-in and enjoy ...
<gnomefreak> bobslaede: it built fine
<jhaig> benmayim: You don't need to.
<bobslaede> poncha: yeah
<yondie> sskroeder, thanks for the tip
<mat1980> benmayim: you don't need to defragment.
<bobslaede> gnomefreak: not here it didnt
<alesan> benmayim, install the package "defrag" on synaptic
<idefixx> Is there anything in gnome that lets you chose what desktop background you want for which monitor and stuff like that, like in kde?
<cwillu> alesan: there you go, ruining my fun :p
<alesan> benmayim, and read the man page
<wols> benmayim: you don't need to defrag it. how full is the disk?
<gnomefreak> bobslaede: it did here when i built it (hence the your not looking hard enough for the .deb)
<benmayim> thx alesan
<bobslaede> gnomefreak: ;) i'll look for the deb then
<alesan> benmayim, *read the man page* ok :) ???
<eifzon> how do i install a icon theme?
<alesan> cwillu, what do you mean :) sorry
<wols> beakmann__: for 99% of people it is a waste of time to defrag only under very special circumstances it is advised
<gnomefreak> !theme | eifzon
<ubotu> eifzon: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<fxfitz> Can anyone tell me why when I add authentication to apache for MythWeb, after I log in the real MythWeb interface doesn't appear? It only shows me an Index view of the folder.
<LordLimecat> hah, i knew you could defrag ext3 :D
* LordLimecat dances
<cwillu> alesan: telling him where the defragger was after I told him he didn't need it :)
<jhaig> LordLimecat: You can, but it has little effect.
<wifimonster> I just ried to sort out wireless according to these instructions but everything went wrong, the kernel wont boot! http://ubuntu1501.blogspot.com/2007/01/fixing-wifi-on-dell-1501.html. I got in thru recovery mode and got kde back up by make uninstall
<alesan> cwillu, reading the man page is what I wanted him to do :)
<LordLimecat> right, but based on the explainations ive heard, it sounded like "ext3 is better than ntfs, but not perfect"
<pha|con> you should only defrag if your drive is 20% or more fragmented
<cwillu> alesan: :p
<poncha> pha|con, and how do you know if it's 20% or more fragmented? :)
<jhaig> LordLimecat: Any filesystem has fragmentation, but most keep it under control so there is no need to run a defrag.
<pha|con> if you're using ext2 or ext3 or reiser it won't be
<mat1980> sskroeder: http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/devices.php
<yondie> ponch_, i think its call bao bao
<craigbass1976> Anyone want to help me get bind up and running?  I've missed something somewhere.  Ip pointing is ok, as I tcpdump, then try to go to my site, and I see traffic.  named -checkconf shows nothing.
<yondie> or baobab
<LordLimecat> jhaig: that explaination i can accept :)  people have been telling me "ext3 doesnt fragment", which sounded like total bull
<LordLimecat> quick question, what happens if you defrag a mounted fs?
<pha|con> it does fragment, but ext3 keeps the pieces as close together as it can instead of writing them willy-nilly like *some* other FS's i could name
<cwillu> LordLimecat: you destroy the fs
<LordLimecat> ooh...
<LordLimecat> neato
<sskroeder> mat1980: i wasn't looking for devices to use .. i'm looking for software to record small videos from v4l://
<cwillu> LordLimecat: memory fragments too, but in any properly designed general purpose system, the fragmentation is bounded
<mat1980> sskroeder: ehm... sorry, that was a reply to another guy. :-[
<jhaig> If a filesystem didn't allow for fragmentation you could end up with a situation where there is enough space on the disk but you cannot write a file because it is too big.
<sskroeder> mat1980: probably yondie ;-D
<LordLimecat> i think im gonna ditch defrag tho, dont like the idea of accidentally using it one drunken night
<alesan> sskroeder, vlc maybe (videolan)
<miikal> Has anyone a suggestion for an alternative to http://web.telia.com/~u11125889/ for ubuntu?  It prob could be tricked into working with Wine, but as it requires .Net I'm a bit sceptical.
<craigbass1976> Here are what I believe are the relevant conf files http://rafb.net/p/SH3x9945.html
<mat1980> yondie: http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/devices.php
<miikal> all it does is join several pictures together as one.
<mat1980> sskroeder: you're right :)
<cwillu> how compatible is mono with .net these days?
<alesan> miikal, you can do the same in Linux with native programs
<gnomefreak> bobslaede: are you on feisty?
<kdiggdy> hello
<alesan> miikal, how do you want then joined?
<miikal> alesan, i was thinking something like imagemagick prob could do the job... I'm not sure.
<craigbass1976> kdiggdy, what's up
<alesan> miikal, imagemagick works for sure. you can do incredible things with it
<Arrick> hey all
<Arrick> I am attempting to get VSFTPD working correctly in Ubuntu and i would like to get it setup for only one user to be able to write to it, and annonymous to be able to read it... Can someone help me out here? I have it installed and everything, and the users can read it, however my user cant write to it
<sskroeder> alesan: Hmm ... with VLC i can see the output from the cam - but is there a record button somewhere ?? ;-D i can't find it ;-D
<alesan> just read a guide (IBM has a very good one)
<miikal> alesan, I imagine i select the number of columns, and all images are scaled to be of equal height and width, like the example on that page.
<bobslaede> gnomefreak: yeah
<alesan> sskroeder, use it from the command line!!!!!!!
<gnomefreak> bobslaede: give me a few minutes
<mat1980> sskroeder: did you tried programs included in package camstream?
<kdiggdy> I need help with my ubuntu and ati gfx card working togeather
<bobslaede> gnomefreak: cool
<Arrick> heya gnomefreak long time no see
<craigbass1976> Arrick, does it matter who owns the directory?  Who owns it?
<gnomefreak> bobslaede: i have gutsy debs im building feisty ones atm
<miikal> kdiggdy, how very uncommon :)
<gnomefreak> hi Arrick
<craigbass1976> Anyone want to help me get bind up and running?  I've missed something somewhere.  Ip pointing is ok, as I tcpdump, then try to go to my site, and I see traffic.  named -checkconf shows nothing.  Here are what I believe are the relevant conf files http://rafb.net/p/SH3x9945.html
<alesan> sskroeder, what you want is vlc or mencoder, from the command line always.
<Arrick> craigbass1976, not sure, cant even figure out which Directory it is, and I want it changed to a different one
<alesan> miikal, etll me what you want to do
<kdiggdy> miikal, i know :(
<bobslaede> gnomefreak: great, don't know why i cant build it here
<sskroeder> mat1980: no - hadn't heard of that package before ... will check it out
<alesan> create thumbnails, miikal ?
<Arrick> !vsftpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vsftpd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arrick> wow, a program in the repos isnt in the bot
<Arrick> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<sskroeder> alesan: there's no way to get recording with VLC from the gui ? ... I'm much more of a GUI guy than a cmd-line hacker ;-D
<miikal> alesan, no, not really.  http://web.telia.com/~u11125889/before.html  to http://web.telia.com/~u11125889/after.html  ... many images into one big one.  resizing not that important, that can be done later once the images are joined.
<kdiggdy> would anyone be able to help?
<craigbass1976> Arrick, the farther you go, the more you'll find programs like that
<Arrick> whats that craigbass1976 the only thing that shows up in the repos, and no support for it?
<alesan> sskroeder, I have no idea, I've never used the GUI
<yondie> miikal: why not use convert -adjoin ?
<craigbass1976> Arrick, Post your ftp conf file somewhere (rafb or pastebin, whatever) and lets have a look.
<miikal> yondie, i'll look into that, thank you.
<Arrick> craigbass1976, uhmm, ok, gotta find it
<sskroeder> alesan: ok ;-D .. thanks anyway .. i'll try to see if i can figure out running VLC from the shell then...
<yondie> miikal: http://www.imagemagick.org/script/convert.php
<GizDrak> morning all
<AaronCampbell> Would anyone have time to try to help me make my networking work again on Kubuntu Fiesty?  I have 2 wired gigabit connections, and 1 wireless connection.  All I really want is to get one of the gigabit connections working
<craigbass1976> Arrick, look in /etc
<AaronCampbell> It appears as though all the interfaces are working fine.   don't see any way to choose a wireless network, and as for wired, I can't get an IP on my network (192.168.2.x), and a static IP (what I used to run) doesn't seem to work.  I've changed the cables out a few times, and am using one I tested on this laptop.   This laptop connects to the same router, using DHCP
<yondie> one of the crazy project that i purpose is implementing furior transform with image magic
<craigbass1976> Anyone want to help me get bind up and running?  I've missed something somewhere.  Ip pointing is ok, as I tcpdump, then try to go to my site, and I see traffic.  named -checkconf shows nothing.  Here are what I believe are the relevant conf files http://rafb.net/p/SH3x9945.html
<Arrick> yeah, there already, and no vsftpd directory
<AaronCampbell> And worst of all, it was working fine a few days ago
<alesan> sskroeder, go in #videolan or #mplayer and ask there
<craigbass1976> Arrick, really...  What did you do, aptget install vsftpd?
<miikal> thanks a lot, alesan and yondie. I knew it had to be there. No matter if renaming files, manipulating text files or images, I know it can be done, but my google skills have problems finding the magic combo :)   adjoin seems spot on.
<Arrick> yes
<GizDrak> I just ran mkfs.ext3 -m0 /dev/sdb1 on my disk to format it to ext3 it was running looked fine got almost to the end. then my screen goes black ubuntu crashes now ubuntu will not load back up at all I can not even get back to a command line. any ideas?
<cwillu> AaronCampbell: does ifconfig show any ip addresses assigned to anything?
<alesan> miikal, you're welcome
<cwillu> GizDrak: from a live cd?
<mat1980> AaronCampbell: it could be a routing problem. I have them sometime when I use two network card. Post the output of route command.
<GizDrak> no
<Arrick> found the .conf craigbass1976
<alesan> sskroeder, go in #videolan or #mplayer and ask there for the GUI version
<sskroeder> alesan: thanks ;-D
<craigbass1976> Arrick, Where?  I just isntalled it and dont' see one either.  ftpusers, but that's all so far
<Arrick> craigbass1976, http://pastebin.ca/581302
<Arrick> its in /etc/ with no directory craigbass1976
<AaronCampbell> cwillu: eth0 has 192.168.2.1 (static)  Eth1 has nothing, wlan0 lists an inet6 address...which I don't think it should
<alesan> miikal,  http://imagemagick.org/script/montage.php
<GizDrak> cwillu: was a fresh install of ubuntu 7.04 64bit
<cwillu> AaronCampbell: inet6 addr is normal
<alesan> miikal, it seems "montage" is what you want (and more)
<cwillu> AaronCampbell: is eth0 plugged into anything?
<cwillu> GizDrak: only one drive?
<frank_> hola
<GizDrak> cwillu: No raid-5 of 4 P-Drives with 2 logical drivers
<AaronCampbell> cwillu: yes.  It's plugged into a gigabit switch, which is connected to a router.  I tried plugging it straight to the router as well.
<GizDrak> drives*
<nd81x> anyone know how to install wireless driver for acer aspire 5040 to ubuntu 7.04?
<cwillu> GizDrak: I guess I'm asking if sda was the drive ubuntu was installed on :p
<GizDrak> cwillu: and it is a hardware raid and not a software raid
<AaronCampbell> mat1980: I can't "post" the output anywhere, but I could type it up somewhere
<netG> hi
<benmayim> I have defrag from synaptic installed, how do I run it?
<GizDrak> cwillu: yes ubuntu was on /dev/sda I was formating /dev/sdb
<cwillu> GizDrak: ah, I get it
<WeeJeWel> how can i use a gtk theme on xfce?
<cwillu> GizDrak: and it was an actual raid card, not just a mb with raid supporting extensions?
<GizDrak> cwillu: /dev/sba is 30gb and has the /boot / and swap /dev/sdb is 2.1tb
<cwillu> k
<GizDrak> cwillu: yes real raid controllor
<craigbass1976> Arrick, tell me again what you're trying to do?
<ham1979> hello
<RivaeAerya> How can I reset ALL Xorg configuration, and make it just as if i made a new install? it has kind of been messed up because i bought a new monitor.
<cwillu> GizDrak: doesn't boot up at all;  no signs of the boot loader?
<Arrick> craigbass1976, i want anonymous users to be able to read, and only one user (lets say ftp) to be able to have full control of the dir
<cwillu> GizDrak: (assuming that you originally installed from the cd), if you boot off the cd, the devices show up?
<craigbass1976> Arrick, What are you ftp-ing in for, web site?
<GizDrak> cwillu: no I get the boot loader and I get to the ubuntu process bar but it stops and locks up there
<Arrick> yes craigbass1976
<cwillu> GizDrak: ah, k
<cwillu> GizDrak: recovery mode fails as well?
<kdiggdy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2886712
<AaronCampbell> mat1980: http://paste-bin.com/11967
<GizDrak> cwillu: yes it errors when I select my /
<craigbass1976> Arrick, what's on the server, several sites?
<Arrick> no, right now one site
<GizDrak> cwillu: says it had a error mounting the device
<craigbass1976> Anyone want to help me get bind up and running?  I've missed something somewhere.  Ip pointing is ok, as I tcpdump, then try to go to my site, and I see traffic.  named -checkconf shows nothing.  Here are what I believe are the relevant conf files http://rafb.net/p/SH3x9945.html
<bersace> Hi all
<verb3k_> guys is it OK if I use Debian's UNSTABLE repository on ubuntu ?
<bersace> Since a few days, my feisty fawn installation does a kernel panic
<bersace> Even the live cd do that
<defrysk> verb3k_, nope
<bersace> I send the laptop and they just reinstall Windows XP
<cwillu> GizDrak: I'd try booting off the live cd, and see if you can mount /dev/sda there;  at the very least, you'd be able to get some useful logs hopefully
<bersace> f*
<verb3k_> defrysk, why ? isn't ubuntu compatible with Debian ?
<cwillu> GizDrak: what's the error you got?
<defrysk> verb3k_, it would like using mandrake repos on redhat
<mat1980> AaronCampbell: no route problem. sorry.
<GizDrak> cwillu: heh I just reset to try live cd do not remember what it said other then it had a error mounting the device when I select /
<Mc5ive> Is there any1 else here thats had any problems with Cedega or Command AndConquer Generals?
<cwillu> verb3k_: you can sometimes get individual packages to work, but using the whole repo is likely to get problems
<nd81x> any one know how to install wireless driver for acer aspire 5040 to ubuntu 7.04? help please....:'(
<AaronCampbell> cwillu: any other ideas on my network problem?
<verb3k_> cwillu, hmm ...like what for example ?
<cwillu> AaronCampbell: one sec
<techbee> hello  all
<defrysk> verb3k_, missing deps incomaptible deps and stuff like that
<cwillu> (thanks)
<iphv37> nd8lx, i think u don't need to install any driver for that one!
<cwillu> AaronCampbell: does the router have dhcp enabled?
<GizDrak> cwillu: Booting off live CD now. If it helps this is a Dell Poweredge 2950
<techbee> i  found  my m/c  reboots  without any  reason , i  m using dapper
<verb3k_> defrysk, cwillu  I  see ....thanks for your advice
<techbee> i checked mailing list &  found  that it is  known bug in dapper
<techbee> is there any  way to fix it ?
<defrysk> techbee, use feisty might help
<ffm> How do I kill the VBox GUI proccess?
<AaronCampbell> cwillu: yes, that's how this laptop and a couple other computers here get their IPs
<techbee>  defrysk: is  there any other option  than dist-upgrade
<cwillu> AaronCampbell: what do you get if you do sudo dhclient eth0 (or whichever you have plugged in, regardless of whether it's actually set static or dhcp)?
<nrdb> anyone know what the relative usage of Linux compaired to Solaris is ?
<techbee> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<defrysk> techbee, honestly I do not know sorry
<cwillu> GizDrak: how's it coming?
<Luxurious> Hiya guys,.
<Nutubuntu> I'm used to Gnome and want to try KDE. On my new box I installed Kubuntu, then after a day or two of playing with KDE, I installed gnome-desktop. Thought I'd have a prompt at login for which session to start ... I don't, and I have a weird mix of the Gnome desktop and the Kubuntu apps. How do I get a one-or-the-other choice?
<cwillu> nrdb: don't know off hand, but I'd say that linux likely has a large upper hand
<GizDrak> cwillu: live cd just came up going to try mounting the drive
<wifimonster> nrdb: similar to microsoft/ubuntu usage I imagine
<cwillu> GizDrak: k
<benmayim> I just installed defrag from the synaptic installer. How do I use it? Is it command line? Is there a defragmenter that is gui?
<Luxurious> A tiny little problem.  I'm unable to mount SSH connections to the desktop.  I can do it using the command line, but getting it as a desktop "folder", if you will, doesn't quite work.
<cwillu> benmayim: um, don't
<Nutubuntu> benmayim,  why do you need defrag?
<Luxurious> It just doesn't appaear.
<mrsn0> benmayim defrag ? O_o
<cwillu> benmayim: you don't want to defrag, really
<gnomefreak> bobslaede: give me a few more minutes make passed now im building .debs to see if it passes
<benmayim> I don't know, don't linux drives get fragmented?
<dyrne> Luxurious: using sshfs
<dyrne> ?
<cwillu> benmayim: linux file systems are designed to keep fragmentation bounded
<mrsn0> BenC the defrag package in ubuntu is for ext2/minix and xiafs file systems, you do not need it :)
<ffm> How do I kill the VBox GUI proccess?
<mrsn0> benmayim even sorry
<cwillu> (brb)
<cwillu> (back)
<benmayim> cwillu, what does bounded mean?
<Luxurious> dyrne: Just adding a connection using GNOME.
<Luxurious> Places > Make connection...
<darwin81> Is a higher refresh rate better?
<bobslaede> gnomefreak: alright
<cwillu> benmayim: it means it's not going to ever be a problem except in very very special circumstances
<benmayim> ok, thx cwillu.
<cwillu> benmayim: np
<cwillu> AaronCampbell: ?
<AaronCampbell> cwillu: it says: wmaster0: unknown hardware address type 801...Listening...Sending...it tried 4 different intervals...No DHCPOFFERS received...No working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<gnomefreak> bobslaede: hang out for a bit im gonna rerun this on another pc real fast (i hope)
<cwillu> weird
<AaronCampbell> cwillu: just takes me a while to type all that in...since I'm on a different system..
<jbig> it seems ubuntu installer doesnt recognized sata hardrive.. i cant install ubuntu
<cwillu> no problem
<cwillu> just wasn't sure if you were still there :)
<cwillu> jbig: unlikely, but are you running a raid?
<jbig> any help
<wers> how do I change the menu bar icon? I am using the nimbus icon theme and it replaced the ubuntu logo
<jbig> nope ... it just a sata hardrive
<cwillu> jbig: latest ubuntu
<cwillu> ?
<Nutubuntu> cwillu,  what's the story with RAID? I just installed Feisty on a new box in a software RAID ... I'm curious.
<jbig> yup..latest
<cwillu> Nutubuntu: just that fakeraid isn't quite as straightforward to use as software or hardware
<GizDrak> cwillu: When I go to mount it I get. wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda2, missing codepage or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg tail or so
<OrgulloKmoore> hmm...I've recently upgraded to fiesty, and before firefox worked fine. Now, it closes very frequently when I l click on a link for no apparent reason. Help?
<wers> is it possible for me to change some icons in an icon theme?
<Nutubuntu> Ah, I see ... t/y, cwillu. jbig - have you done tests on the HD to make sure it's okay?
<cwillu> GizDrak: hmm;  silly question, but you're sure you ran that command against the right drive?
<bobslaede> gnomefreak: i can test for you too, if you want
<jbig> cwillu: any clue coz im trying it several times and it didnt work
<wifimonster> I just installed wireless with these instructions http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-434946.html
<GizDrak> cwillu: pretty sure /dev/sda1 is /boot /dev/sda2  is / and /dev/sda3 is swap
<cwillu> jbig, sorry, need a second, I'm doing 2 conversations already :)
<jbig> its ok bec it has windows xp b4
<jbig> ok cwillu....ill wait
<wifimonster> I just installed wireless with these instructions http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-434946.html but now I have a network device eth0:avah, what the hells that about??
<cwillu> GizDrak: what numbered devices are there for /dev/sda?
<cwillu> GizDrak: could it be a different partition by any chance?
<cwillu> AaronCampbell, ditto with eth1?
<darwin81> Is a higher refresh rate better?
<cwillu> darwin81: generally
<OrgulloKmoore> is there a way to downgrade to a more stable version of firefox using apt-get?
<Nutubuntu> jbig,  can you say more specifically what happens when you try to install ubuntu? where and how does it fail?
<GizDrak> cwillu: No it is /dev/sda2 I can mount /dev/sda1  but it is just the /boot
<AaronCampbell> cwillu: yes
<cwillu> GizDrak: and swap is sda5, or on the other drive?
<kbrosnan_> OrgulloKmoore: what is wrong with your current version?
<OrgulloKmoore> kbrosnan> hmm...I've recently upgraded to fiesty, and before firefox worked fine. Now, it closes very frequently when I l click on a link for no apparent reason. Help?
<GizDrak> cwillu: only 3 partitions 1/2/3 sda3 is swap
<jbig> nutubuntu: it say that it didnt detect a hardrive
<craigbass1976> Anyone want to help me get bind up and running?  I've missed something somewhere.  Ip pointing is ok, as I tcpdump, then try to go to my site, and I see traffic.  named -checkconf shows nothing.  Here are what I believe are the relevant conf files http://rafb.net/p/SH3x9945.html
<Nutubuntu> jbig, it's unlikely but possible that the iso image is not okay; did you checksum it?
<kbrosnan_> OrgulloKmoore: would you type about:plugins in the address bar, then post the contents of that page on a pastebin site like http://pastebin.mozilla.org
<MrKeuner> hi, how can I decide whether to choose single binary, multiple binary, library, kernel module or cdbs? when creating a deb package?
<GizDrak> cwillu: and it looks like the live cd is using dev/sda3 because it is busy and will not mount
<cwillu> GizDrak: ya, that sounds right;  it'll use a swap partition if it sees one available already
<mat1980> OrgulloKmoore: I remember there was a bug on firefox with flash.
<gnomefreak> bobslaede: no i am testing one of the tools im using to build it ill let you know as soon as im done i should have .debs if everything goes right
<cwillu> GizDrak: did you have to do anything special to get it to install originally?
<GizDrak> cwillu: no was a really smooth install
<bobslaede> gnomefreak: ok
<geoffthefish> how do i know what network device (eth1, eth0 etc) applies to what physical port?  (having a hard time setting up connection sharing...)
<OrgulloKmoore> kbrosnan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26596/
<cwillu> GizDrak: ext3?
<GizDrak> cwillu: Yes
<ryan__> geoffthefish, couldnt you just plug one cable in and see wich eth has a connection
<Crashed> Hey guys, when I run the command 'ps aux', I get MEM and CPU data about the processes.
<Crashed> Are they in percent?
<Crashed> Or MHz/MB?
<cwillu> time, mb I believe
<Crashed> CPU time and MEM mb?
<Crashed> I think 'TIME' gives me CPU time.
<geoffthefish> ryan__ eth1 seems to be my wireless connection to internet. i have plugged another computer into my laptop via crossover cable which i thought would be eth0 but firestarter says not configured
<GizDrak> cwillu: could the kernel be handling the Raid-5 wrong? which then made a bad write to the disk messing up the partition table for root?
<cwillu> GizDrak: I wonder what fsck /dev/sda2 would say?
<kbrosnan_> OrgulloKmoore: the version of flash you are using is quite old and may be the source of your problems as flash is very common
<littlesniper> I have a question I just need a confirmation actually
<MrKeuner> geoffthefish: you can use System/Pref/Hardware Information application
<cwillu> GizDrak: if its a hardware raid, the kernel shouldn't even really be doing anything with it
<Nutubuntu> Crashed,  maybe we're looking at different outputs but when I 'ps aux' the output is labeled across the top row. PID, PU, %MEM, etc.
<cwillu> GizDrak: I might have confused myself
<littlesniper> can i use beryl effects without beryl themes (i.e with metacity themes or sawfish)
<kbrosnan_> OrgulloKmoore: does this http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/ crash firefox?
<cwillu> GizDrak: sda is seperate from the raid or no?
<ryan__> Crashed, its user | pid | cpu% | mem% | vsz | rss | tty | stat | start | time | command
<GizDrak> cwillu: sda is a logical drive on the raid
<OrgulloKmoore> yes it does, kbrosnan_
<Crashed> Oh, it does say that. Hehe :)
<Crashed> Thanks.
<Nutubuntu> n/p :)
<MrKeuner> !packaging
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<kbrosnan_> OrgulloKmoore: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&P2_Platform=Linux
<littlesniper> can i use beryl effects without beryl themes (i.e with metacity themes or sawfish)
<AaronCampbell> cwillu: any other ideas?
<Nutubuntu> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<cwillu> AaronCampbell: was curious why wmaster0 showed up for dhclient
<geoffthefish> MrKeuner, i cannot find that app?  am running edgy..
<GizDrak> cwillu: fsck gave: Group descripters look bad... trying backup blocks... /dev/sda2 was cleanly unmounted, check forced. pass 1: checking inodes, blocks and sizes deleted inode 48961 has zero dtime. fix,y>?
<cwillu> GizDrak: :/
<ryan__> littlesniper, there are themes for emerald to make it look like human metacity theme
<cwillu> GizDrak:  nothing valuable on that machine yet?
<MrKeuner> geoffthefish: try running hal-device-manager then. I do not know if it is in edgy
<GizDrak> cwillu: not yet
<cwillu> ya, try fixing then;
<cwillu> just reresearching my hardware raid stuff
<AaronCampbell> cwillu: not sure...lemme check
<littlesniper> ryan__: metacity windows borders thems are very poor compared to sawfish one, so I thought more about it
<GizDrak> cwillu: there are a lot of them keeps asking to fix more lol
<cwillu> GizDrak: not unsurprising
<cwillu> GizDrak: what you said sounds plausible
<cwillu> I'm vaguely remembering seeing a linux live cd do something slightly weird on a promise raid controller
<littlesniper> ryan__: I would like to have non rectangular borders like in sawfish but with beryl effects, I wonder if that is possible
<AaronCampbell> cwillu: same thing
<cwillu> (i.e., it wanted to do operations on the individual drives rather than the logical drive)
<GizDrak> cwillu: I have hit yes about 50 times now and it is still going lol
<Nutubuntu> cwillu,  weird ... I thought a RAID controller was supposed to "hide" the physical devices from the OS entirely...
<HorizonXP> hey guys
<HorizonXP> i seemed to have messed up my feisty install
<chadeldridge> how so ?
<cwillu> Nutubuntu: unless the os has direct driver support for the raid (the 'hiding' is usually bios level)
<HorizonXP> i was trying to update to compiz-fusion, but it wasn't working
<HorizonXP> in the process, i uninstall compiz, beryl, and ubuntu-desktop
<HorizonXP> i reinstalled ubuntu-desktop and compiz, so i'm using them now
<HorizonXP> but any program i run, doesn't work
<cwillu> GizDrak: I just don't have a controller to see what to expect
<HorizonXP> not even terminal
<HorizonXP> oddly Gaim does
<HorizonXP> Firefox does not
<GizDrak> cwillu: not a problem
<HorizonXP> Synaptic package manager works too
<GizDrak> cwillu: just wondering how I can avoid this happening again this will be a server do not want it to crash randomly
<cwillu> GizDrak: are there /dev/md0'ish devices there?
<chadeldridge> HorizonXP:  So this is after a full install .. or just a repair type install ?
<GizDrak> cwillu: no /dev/md0-etc
<HorizonXP> chadeldridge: I just did an aptitude install
<chadeldridge> k
<hylje> hi, i have a MPT-compatible (http://downloadmirror.intel.com/12582/ENG/LinuxMPT_Rel_Notes_3.03.17.04.txt) chipset on my iron, LSI Logic 53C1020
<hylje> the server installer appears to not detect the device with its mpt drivers
<chadeldridge> give me 1 sec to get the dependancy list for ubuntu-desktop ... seems your missing something
<OrgulloKmoore> kbrosnan_> hey, that's awesome, it fixed it. Thanks!
<family> does anybody know how to fix this error in aptitude? E: I wasn't able to locate a file for the sun-java6-bin package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package. (due to missing arch)
<OrgulloKmoore> ...and youtube videos look better now :)
<kbrosnan_> OrgulloKmoore: glad to hear that!
<gnomefreak> family: amd64?
<HorizonXP> chadeldridge, that's what i thought too, but synaptic's not picking them up!
<family> gnomefreak: no
<GizDrak> cwillu: I used parted to partition the /dev/sdb could I have set a bad partition that some how effected /dev/sda2 ?
<gnomefreak> family: 386?
<family> gnomefreak: I believe it's 686
<darwin81> I'm trying to transfer files from an iPod and I don't think it's transferring anything because it stays on the same file and the time remaning keeps going up (it's at 50 hours right now).
<gnomefreak> family: enable multiverse repos
<jedihq> I am trying to mount an ext3 drive but how to I make it so it will not have to be remounted after a reboot?
<Nutubuntu> gnomefreak,  problem with A64 and sun java? (/me worries ... need java on new A64 ...)
* L0cKn quit
<gnomefreak> Nutubuntu: java 6 isnt build for a64
<Nutubuntu> :/
<mat1980> jedihg: you have to edit /etc/fstab
<gnomefreak> Nutubuntu: you need to use blackdown 1.4
<chadeldridge> HorizonXP:  did you say that SPM was working ?
<cwillu> GizDrak: what's the raid controller?
<Nutubuntu> t/y gnomefreak :)
<family> gnomefreak: I do have it enabled. The PC got shut off somehow while java was installing, so now it's giving me this error
<gnomefreak> Nutubuntu: maybe gutsy will change that we are working on makes 386 java run on 64
<HorizonXP> chadeldridge: yea it is
<gnomefreak> family: sudo apt-get -f install
<chadeldridge> what happens if you right click ubuntu-desktop and tell it to reinstall ?
<HorizonXP> lemme try
<Erich85> Hello, I was wondering if someone could help me figure out how to stall Mathematica 6.0 for Linux.
<jedihq> what do I edit into it with?
<family> gnomefreak: that doesn't work, either :-(
<HorizonXP> chadeldridge: do I have to restart?
<Erich85> There is not an obvious to use debian install package, which makes sense as it's not made particularly for Debian.  Am I out of luck?
<gnomefreak> family: was it downloading it or installing it?
<chadeldridge> more than likely .. yes
<HorizonXP> ok
<Ali_ix> hi channel
<HorizonXP> i'll be back
<HorizonXP> hopefully
<chadeldridge> gl
<Ali_ix> any way to convert FAT32 to ext3?
<family> gnomefreak: I'm not sure. I left it to install several hundred packages over night, so I have no idea what stage it was at
<jedihq> mat1980: what do I edit into fstab?
<gnomefreak> family: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<family> Ali_ix: no, you have to backup your data and reformat
<GizDrak> cwillu: it is a    	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	   PERC 5/i integrated SAS/SATA daughtercard controller with 256MB cache, PERC 4e/DC, PERC 5/e adapter
<GizDrak> bad paste lol
<Nutubuntu> Ali_ix,  backup/reformat or build a new ext3 partition (or buy a new drive) and cp
<chadeldridge> can anyone recomend a good utility for backing up an entire linux system ?
<Ali_ix> family: painfull with 250 gig of data :|
<Ali_ix> Nutubuntu: family, thanks
<family> gnomefreak: still doesn't work :(
<Erich85> Hello, I was wondering if someone could help me figure out how to stall Mathematica 6.0 for Linux.
<gnomefreak> family: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<mamour> #ubuntu
<Nutubuntu> Ali_ix,  I've seen 300GB drives well under US$75 lately
<CroX> I want to set up an iCal server. How can I go about doing that on Ubuntu?
<Agip> hi, is there a version of XMMS2 available for ubuntu?
<family> gnomefreak: doesn't work. I'll paste the error I got.. 1 sec
<hrehf_> can i umount my /home directory? i always get "device is busy", even when im forcing it. what do i do to unmount it?
<HorizonXP> chadeldridge: no dice
<Nutubuntu> hrehf_,  is /home on its own partition?
<hrehf_> Nutubuntu yes, it is, im trying to umount that partition
<the_undefined> hey folks
<Agip> hi, is there a version of XMMS2 available for ubuntu?
<Nutubuntu> !repeate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<family> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26603/
<Nutubuntu> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<GizDrak> cwillu: card is made by lsi logic
<chadeldridge> HorizonXP:  You also have ubuntu-keyring and ubuntu-minimal installed ?
<the_undefined> Q: I need help with getting my ubuntu box connected to the web. Setup is: Ubunutu box -> Win Box -> Wireless Router -> Cable
<Agip> k
<pha|con> the_undefined: is your wireless card detected in ubuntu?
<aquo> I want to customize Ubuntu Feisty Fawn and generate install media with my own package set.
<cwillu> GizDrak: lsmod |grep mptsas give you anything?
<gnomefreak> bobslaede: its failing to build on feisty version (ImageMagick-6.3.4) either check back in a couple of days or go with older version. it looks like its looking for files feisty doesnt have anymore
<hrehf_> Nutubuntu: was that directed at me? ;)
<the_undefined> pha|con: no I connect the ubuntu box to the win box via network cable and the win box got the wireless card
<the_undefined> pha|con: The ubuntu -> win box connection works
<the_undefined> pha|con: tested with ping etc.
<the_undefined> pha|con: I'm just unable to access the WAN through it
<aquo> is the some document that explains the difference between ubuntu and http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/?
<aquo> +re
<chadeldridge> the_underfined:  So you are trying to use internet connection sharing through an XP box ?
<family> gnomefreak: haha, I got it. When you said apt-get -f install, I didn't realize you meant with no packages :-P
<pha|con> the_undefined: first thing make sure that the cable that goes from your ubuntu box to your windows box is crossover cable
<the_undefined> chadeldridge: essentially yes
<bobslaede> gnomefreak: thats the version i was trying to build too
<gnomefreak> family: lol
<Crashed> Guys, is there a way to limit a process to only x CPU usage?
<the_undefined> pha|con: it is - ping works. The two boxes are connected.
<gnomefreak> bobslaede: its the source that is messed up
<Crashed> Like, I want to give a process 70% CPU usage max.
<Nutubuntu> hrehf_,  sorry, I don't understand ... I think all I asked you was whether /home was on its own partition; you said it is -- so, other than that, no ;)
<bobslaede> gnomefreak: alright then, i'll just have to wait
<pha|con> the_undefined: then make sure you have internet connection sharing turned on in windows.  past that, i'm not too sure how it work...haven't used windows in a loooong time
<Crashed> It can never go higher than that, but it can go lower.
<Crashed> Is that possible?
<the_undefined> pha|con: hehe
<bobslaede> gnomefreak: its too bad tho, 6.3 has some great stuff in it
<the_undefined> pha|con: I hope to get there myself
<chadeldridge> the_undefined:  You are brave first of all ... what do you have the gateway of the linux box set to be ?
<the_undefined> pha|con: just can't switch from today to tomorrow ; )
<aquo> i am interested in topic like repository management, how packages get into the official distribution and where ubuntu differs from debian.
<gnomefreak> libtool doesnt know where the .la files are because they have been removed
<hrehf_> Nutubuntu: oh, i was unsure about the !repeat - got any advice to work around the 'busyness' of the device?
<HorizonXP> chadeldridge: i do have both
<M-> Crashed: not really, but what you can do is re-prioritise a process - make it have a lower or higher priority than other processes running on the system
<the_undefined> chadeldridge: hehe. I set it to 192.168.0.1 the IP of the win box
<mat1980> Crashed: yes, it's possible... I remember there is a file to set up.
<chadeldridge> HorizonXP:  what about ubuntu-standard ?
<GizDrak> cwillu: not sure I have reset and going to install ubuntu again and see what happens maybe it was just some random bug or something I did wrong I will let you know.
<the_undefined> chadeldridge: I configured ubuntu to run on 192.168.0.2
<cwillu> k
<M-> Crashed: you can do that with the (re)nice commands.
<chadeldridge> and what is the ip of the router ?
<Crashed> Thanks, M.
<the_undefined> chadeldridge: And my wifi DNS is 192.168.11.1
<HorizonXP> yes
<cwillu> GizDrak: shoot me an email if you want (cwillu@cwillu.com)
<the_undefined> chadeldridge: but I can't ping it from the ubuntu box
<GizDrak> cwillu: thanks for the help
<cwillu> GizDrak: mptsas is the module that's supposed to be handling that
<iTurtle> Abiword, Gnumeric, and Criawips are the whole GNOME office suite, right?
<GizDrak> cwillu: handle the raid controllor?
<cwillu> GizDrak:  http://www.mail-archive.com/freebsd-hardware@freebsd.org/msg01301.html might be related
<cwillu> GizDrak: yep
<chadeldridge> wait .. do you have both 192.168.0 and 192.168.11 in use with this ... because you probably have a routing issue if so
<GizDrak> cwillu: I will check it out
<the_undefined> chadeldridge: hm?
<HorizonXP> chadeldridge: yes
<chadeldridge> you need to give the linux box a route to that 192.168.11 network
<cwillu> GizDrak: my next thing was going to be googling the module name and seeing if anything useful came up
<asep> on ubuntu 7.04 server
<chadeldridge> otherwise it wont ping it
<the_undefined> chadeldridge: yes exactly, the Q is: How do I do this? ; )
<GizDrak> cwillu: ok I will do that has well
<HorizonXP> chadeldridge: i noticed something... I have firefox, and firefox32. firefox32 works fine
<HorizonXP> chadeldrige: firefox does not
<asep> howto install gui on ubuntu 7.04 server
<cwillu> AaronCampbell, still there?
<asep> help..
<Nutubuntu> asep, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, I believe
<Genar1> hey people
<asep> thanx i'll ry
<iTurtle> Abiword, Gnumeric, and Criawips are the whole GNOME office suite, right?
<chadeldridge> the_undefined:  look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279371
<cwillu> AaronCampbell;  I'm heading off, but if you don't get it figured out, I'd suggest physically pulling all the cards except for one ethernet, and going from there;  it looks like the wireless card might be interferring (or some software for it), but I can't say for sure
<cwillu> ttyalll
<Nutubuntu> asep, check first ... I haven't built a server myself, or installed ubuntu-desktop on a CLI box
<the_undefined> chadeldridge: ok will have a look
<the_undefined> chadeldridge: thx
<HorizonXP> chadeldridge: any ideas? i'm searching on google
<chadeldridge> Horizon:  i wish i knew what to tell you .. at this point you might be better off reinstalling ... something is missing from your install that might be really hard to track down
<chadeldridge> sorry
<Genar1> does anybody here uses geforce2 integrated video?
<iTurtle> HorizonXP: If you have your original Live CD, I know it has a "Recover Broken System" option
<craigbass1976> Anyone want to help me get bind up and running?  I've missed something somewhere.  Ip pointing is ok, as I tcpdump, then try to go to my site, and I see traffic.  named -checkconf shows nothing.  Here are what I believe are the relevant conf files http://rafb.net/p/SH3x9945.html
<okay> hi
<chadeldridge> whats your question genar1 ?
<hanson> hello
<HorizonXP> iTurtle: I do have my live CD, that's what I'll do then
<HorizonXP> off i go!
<Mc5ive> are there any Cedega pro's here?
<iTurtle> Abiword, Gnumeric, and Criawips are the whole GNOME office suite, right?
<Nutubuntu> I'm used to Gnome and want to try KDE. On my new box I installed Kubuntu, then after a day or two of playing with KDE, I installed gnome-desktop. Thought I'd have a prompt at login for which session to start ... I don't, and I have a weird mix of the Gnome desktop and the Kubuntu apps. How do I get a one-or-the-other choice?
<iTurtle> Nutubuntu: Choose your session from login.
<RivaeAerya> Hello. I have a little problem. I have to run the resolution "1440x900" at 60hz, but the dpkg-reconfigure tool lists 1440x900 at 100hz. How do i get that resolution? when i run that resolution text becomes blurry and parts of the screen are missing
<DGMurdockIII> Is there a way to just install the Ubuntu os with no software but with the package manager so i can Pick witch software i want to install
<Nutubuntu> iTurtle,  that's the problem: there is no prompt for choosing session at login. (No data is on the new box, and I can reinstall if necessary. )
<Genar1> chadeldridge: how can i install the nvidia driver correctly? when i install it, using the restricted drive manager, or even envy, the screen gets really unstable, with some glitches
<chadeldridge> RivaeAerya:  I would edit the xorg.conf file directly to replace that 100 with a 60
<craigbass1976> Nutubuntu, I dont think you do choose.  Whether or not you use GNOME or KDE, you're going to see Kate in the menu somewhere, and there's some other apps.  Is that what you're talkign about?
<iTurtle> Nutubuntu: there should be a little "Options" button, in which you'd select your session....
<RivaeAerya> chadeldridge: but where is that entry?
<IndyGunFreak> DGMurdockIII: i don't think so, but it is easy to uninstall everything you don't want.
<greyfrog> DGMurdockIII, I think theres an alternate install disc that lets you do that...
<chadeldridge> RivaeAerya:  /etc/X11/
<chadeldridge> xorg.conf
<RivaeAerya> chadeldridge: yes, but where..
<IndyGunFreak> greyfrog: no, the Alt. Install still installs a base of programs by default
<RivaeAerya> chadeldridge: in that file
<chadeldridge> RivaeAerya:  Search the file for it its in there
<MistaED> hey all, it's quite crazy seeing 3 via unichrome drivers, which would you's recommend? xorg mainline, openchrome or via official? i've been hacking away with the last one but i can't seem to finish compiling it 100%
<IndyGunFreak> Totem, Gaim, etc..
<greyfrog> DGMurdockIII, ahh...
<iTurtle> Abiword, Gnumeric, and Criawips are the whole GNOME office suite, right?
<DGMurdockIII> where do i get the alternate install disc and how big is it?
<iTurtle> !gnome-office
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-office - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chadeldridge> Genar1:  Download the newest linux drivers from nvidia ... drop to say console2, do a sudo killall gdm, then install the linux nvida drivers ... reboot ... voila
<darius> RivaeAerya: gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and look under "screen"
<IndyGunFreak> DGMurdockIII: the alternate install is still going to install a fair amount of software(about the same amount as the live cd)
<RivaeAerya> chadeldridge: it's not in there
<Nutubuntu> craigbass1976,  no ... I understand that installed apps are always going to be there ... it's the desktop itself that puzzles me. iTurtle, I'm seeing a Kubuntu login screen, no options button, and a Gnome desktop. Plus no shutdown button when I try to shutdown from the menu, I forgot about that. Been running 'sudo shutdown now' instead.
<greyfrog> DGMurdockIII, IndyGunFreak is probably right... it still installs some progrs... I think it's less though
<RivaeAerya> darius: no refresh rate there
<chadeldridge> ahh .. you need the line to add it ?
<IndyGunFreak> greyfrog: no, it installs the same ones as the live CD.. exactly the same actually
<RivaeAerya> chadeldridge: yes
<iTurtle> Nutubuntu: do you want to keep KDE?
<Nutubuntu> DGMurdockIII,  the alternate install cd is about 695MB.
<greyfrog> IndyGunFreak, the only difference being the install environment?
<darius> RivaeAerya: does it havea selection of resolutions? refresh rate should come before
<chadeldridge> are you using nvidia ricaeaerya ?
<IndyGunFreak> greyfrog: pretty much.
<RivaeAerya> darius: yes
<Tom47> iTurtle http://www.gnome.org/gnome-office/
<greyfrog> IndyGunFreak, learn something new everyday ;)
<RivaeAerya> chadeldridge: ATI Radeon 9250. Open-source drivers
<IndyGunFreak> greyfrog: the text installer, will work a little better if you have some goofy hardware, etc.
<iTurtle> Tom47, thanks
<alesan>  a friend of mine seem to have shutdown its laptop in a bad way and now when he tries to open adept he gets the message that the pkg db is locked.
<alesan> what to do to get it online :)
<chadeldridge> argh .. i remember you from yesterday now
<iTurtle> Nutubuntu: do you want to keep KDE?
<Nutubuntu> iTurtle, I think I'd like to keep KDE but not sure yet ... never worked in it before. I've been using Ubuntu for a couple years now, so I'm used to Gnome.
<chadeldridge> that Ati card still giving you fits ?
<RivaeAerya> chadeldridge: yes :(
<greyfrog> IndyGunFreak, yeah, I thought it was more like the debian installer, where you can basically set up a system with a very base amount of progs... guess not though
<iTurtle> Nutubuntu: then try installing Ubuntu (with GNOME) and then use sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop to have a separate KDE session
<chadeldridge> well .. here are the 2 lines you might need .. change the values as needed
<chadeldridge>     HorizSync     31-101     VertRefresh    60-160
<IndyGunFreak> greyfrog: nope... its really more for pc's that for whatever reason, can't get the Live CD to work.
<darius> rivaeaerya: refresg rate should come under "moniter" as vertical and horizontal
<IndyGunFreak> or if you need to install grub to an alternate location
<RivaeAerya> darius:
<RivaeAerya> 	HorizSync	30-81
<RivaeAerya> 	VertRefresh	56-75
<chadeldridge>     HorizSync     31-101     VertRefresh    60-160
<chadeldridge> yep
<chadeldridge> sorry mine keeps putting them on 1 line
<chadeldridge> but yet
<chadeldridge> yes
<Nutubuntu> iTurtle,  that'll work? I did that sequence of steps, only I installed Kubuntu and used aptitude to install ubuntu-desktop ... and didn't get the two separated
<iTurtle> Nutubuntu: I believe it should work... hold on a bit.....
<chadeldridge> RivaeAerya:  here is a guide:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<RivaeAerya> darius: i think the refresh rate's okay, then..
<chadeldridge> see you all later
<darius> RivaeAerya: what card are you using?
<phil_> hello everybody, am I in the right place to ask about the ubuntu LAMP server?
<swanberg-UMN> anyone have time for what is probably a simple Java question?
<iTurtle> Nutubuntu: do a synaptic package manager search for "KDE" and "kubuntu desktop"
<Nutubuntu> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<iTurtle> !server | phil_
<ubotu> phil_: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<Nutubuntu> iTurtle,  will do
<phil_> ace, thanks for that : )
<swanberg-UMN> I'm trying to install ACM (advanced clipboard manager), because I like it better than glipper.  It needs JRE6.0 or greater to run. What's the easiest way to get that?
<asep> it means impossible to get gui on ubuntu feisty server?
<iTurtle> !GUI
<ubotu> The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<Agip> it's gutsy alpha?
<redmonkey> hi! does anyone know a game like frozenbubble that you can control with the mouse?
<iTurtle> !ubuntu +1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu +1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<iTurtle> Agip: join #ubuntu+1 for questions on gutsy
<iTurtle> ;)
<Agip> k
<Lacrymology> both armagetron and Lincity-NG have crashed my X at shutdown
<iTurtle> !X
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<iTurtle> !X | Lacrymology
<ubotu> Lacrymology: please see above
<asep> what kind server with gui that i can use with ubuntu 7.04
<iTurtle> !server | asep
<ubotu> asep: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<MrKeuner> hi, my battery is old. A minute after ubuntu warns me that I have 10 min left, my system shuts itself down. How can I change the timing of the warning, to let's say 20 mins before shutdown
<swanberg-UMN> I'm unsure if I can just install gappletviewer or similar, or if I need to instsall a full version of Java.
<fnf> MrKeuner: gnome-power-properties
<greyfrog> asep, just install the server apps you want on the desktop ubuntu install
<iTurtle> MrKeuner: or System>Preferences>Power Management
<fnf> MrKeuner: -power-preferences
<greyfrog> asep, usually not a good idea to have a gui on a server accesible to he internet though
<iTurtle> greyfrog: why's that?
<MrKeuner> fnf: I checked that but could not see any settings there related to this
<greyfrog> iTurtle, any flaw in any extra prog can be exploited
<fnf> MrKeuner: Sure you will see it, please recheck.
<iTurtle> greyfrog, oh... I see...
<benkong2> ! repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<fnf> MrKeuner: What are in the 'On Battery Power' tab ?
<asep> thank for your advices coz i am new comer on linux world
<alesan> any idea on how to remove the lock of the package database?
<petal> Unplugging a USB-device or Notify-PopUp-bubbles wake up my laptop from hibernation. Tried to google it - but there are too many other hibernation-problems to get lucky ... Any pointers? Thanks!
<MrKeuner> fnf: 5 settings. all irrevelant
<fnf> alesan: delete the lock file in the package cache directory.
<mat1980> alesan: is synaptic or apt-get running?
<benkong2> hey all where is the medibuntu repo located
<greyfrog> alesan, are you using sudo when you run?
<fnf> MrKeuner: there are 4 settings, and 'When battery power is critically low' is relevant. But there're a few items you need to configure in gconf-editor for this to work.
<greyfrog> !medibuntu | benkong2
<ubotu> benkong2: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<swanberg-UMN> no takers on java?
<benkong2> k thanks
<MrKeuner> fnf: so it's the gconf-editor I need. OK thank you
<alesan> fnf, but on another computer the lock file IS there but everythin'gs ok
<alesan> mat1980, it seems not. this is after a crash
<alesan> greyfrog, I call adept (kubuntu's version of synaptic) from the manu
<alesan> menu
<fnf> alesan: the lock file might have invalid time stamp or owner. Try deleting it, it will be recreated the next time.
<alesan> fnf ok.
<HorizonXP> hey
<HorizonXP> i'm in the Feisty live CD
<HorizonXP> how do I repair my installation?
<greyfrog> alesan, I see... fnf is right on.
<HorizonXP> i basically just want to reinstall every package
<God> Hey
<chadeldridge> HorizonXP:  do you have any data on that drive you need anymore ?
<Nano-rosario> Can anyone help me instaling ubuntu 7.04 whitout londing live?
<fnf> HorizonXP: what was broken in your old installation ?
<chadeldridge> HorizonXP:  cause if not ... just do the install and start over
<mat1980> HorizonXP: why you do not reinstall it?
<HorizonXP> chadeldridge: kinda.... I have it saved on my SVN server, but it'll be apain to redownload it all again
<God> was wonderin if someone could help me, i changed my hostname today and it seems to have messed up my internet on my ubuntu machine
<calc> HorizonXP: probably something like: dpkg --get-selections | cut -f 1 | xargs apt-get install
<chadeldridge> his install was pooched ... ubuntu-desktop hosed and his reinstall failed miserably
<aurynn> When did the migration assistant get added? That was pretty damn cool
<HorizonXP> i uninstalled ubuntu-desktop, reinstalled, and some programs wouldn't run
<calc> HorizonXP: that may not work as is, but it is fairly close
<alesan> fnf, greyfrog is it possible to delete a file from the GUI being asked the root password?
<HorizonXP> calc: run that from the livecd?
<pihus> how can I install gnome-volume-control?
<God> anyone able to help me out?
<calc> HorizonXP: hmm no you can't run that from a livecd, sorry :\
<calc> HorizonXP: if all you did was uninstall the ubuntu-desktop package that shouldn't have hurt anything
<HorizonXP> calc: I can boot my install, i just don't think that'll work
<HorizonXP> calc: yeah, that's what I thought, but obviously something else messed up
<fnf> alesan: it is a suggested feature.
<HorizonXP> fudge
<HorizonXP> aiight
<chadeldridge> calc ... i think he is missing some dependancies for ubuntu
<HorizonXP> i'm gonna do a clean instal
<chadeldridge> but i couldnt figure it out
<calc> ubuntu-desktop is just a meta package (afaik)
<HorizonXP> i don't have time to futz around with this
<The_Viper> How do i browse the shares on a windows xp computer in my network?
<chadeldridge> yeah .. like i said, probably easier to reinstall
<HorizonXP> ok
<HorizonXP> i'm off
<HorizonXP> thanks guys
<calc> hmm yea it is, so if you only uninstalled that and it broke the system you have other issues like hardware issues or something
<chadeldridge> sorry was no help
<HorizonXP> yeah no worries
<HorizonXP> my own fault
<HorizonXP> see ya
<TurtleBoots> hi folks
<fnf> The_Viper: most major file managers support this, but it depends on each one how you will get to the shared.
<Nano-rosario> it's posible to instal ubuntu 7.04 whithout londing live? i need to do it becouse I'm trying to instal it on a AMD sempron 1.6 ghz with 224 mb RAm so it hang up londing Gnome
<TurtleBoots> has anyone experienced ktorrent randomly dying after a few hours
<TurtleBoots> join ktorrrent
<fnf> Nano-rosario: try the Alternate CD.
<HorizonXP> hey
<HorizonXP> back agin
<fable> jo
<HorizonXP> quick question
<chadeldridge> shoot
<HorizonXP> i'm in the installer
<The_Viper> fnf: thanks, the bitch had a blocked me in the firewall :)
<fable> hello
<TurtleBoots> !ktoorrent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ktoorrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HorizonXP> i have two chunks of free space, 1 15GB, other 6GB
<HorizonXP> how do I combine them?
<TurtleBoots> !ktorrent
<chadeldridge> gparted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ktorrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chadeldridge> should be installed in the live cd
<chadeldridge> or during the installer ... choose manual partitioning
<chadeldridge> and do it then
<Sabe> I have one ATI onboard, one NVIDIA offboard and two LCD Samsung monitors. They work together under windows, but under Linux I can only make one of them work at a time, indicating that the drivers are working properly. However I can't get the configuration right to make them both work at the same time. The xorg.conf is this: http://rafb.net/p/Ff5iRW61.html . I tried #xorg but nobody knows, can someone please help?
<Nano-rosario> fnf: thanks I'm downloing it but i'ts no posible instaling thougt the console?
<HorizonXP> i am doing manual partitioning
<greg_g> how do you make ubotu search ubuntu packages?
<chadeldridge> you have to delete them both
<chadeldridge> and make a new one with the free space
<HorizonXP> but see
<fnf> Nano-rosario: an Alternate CD has the option to install from the console, and also the Server CD.
<HorizonXP> it's already free space
<HorizonXP> there's two chunks of free space
<chadeldridge> 2 drives or just 2 partitions ?
<HorizonXP> it won't let me make a partition bigger than one of those chunks
<HorizonXP> 2 paritions
<HorizonXP> in the installer, here's the order (swap, 6gb freespace, ntfs, 15gb freespace, /home)
<Nano-rosario> fnf: thanks fnf! good bye
<alesan> is it possible to understand which application does have a lock on the dpkg database? I want to be sure before I delete the lock file
<HorizonXP> because of that ntfs paritition, it won't let me create a 21gb partition
<chadeldridge> you need the ntfs partition ?
<fnf> alesan: Try the GNOME System Monitor, or lsof
<alesan> fnf, lsof on the "lock" file in /var/lib/dpkg ?
<Cement_> Anyone knows how to lowert your fans in ubuntu? some program?
<HorizonXP> chadeldridge: it's Vista, what came with the laptop...
<HorizonXP> chadeldridge: aiight, i'll blow it away
<HorizonXP> i was hoping not to
<Cement_> Anyone knows how to lower your fans in ubuntu? some program?
<fnf> alesan: lsof == list open(ed) file, you can search or grep through the results
<Nutubuntu> I'm trying to find an iso of the Ubuntu Feisty install that downloads everything, instead of installing from CD. Where is that found?
<chadeldridge> gparted cant create a single partition from noncontiguous free space sections ... you would have to move that vista part to either the front or end of the drive to create a partition of all that free space
<mrsn0> nutterpc you would like the net instal image?
<troopperi> Cement_: sudo sensors-detect
<mrsn0> err Nutubuntu even sorry
<alesan> fnf, I know lfsof, I may be an ubuntu beginner but a long-time Unix user :)
<troopperi> Cement_: first install lm-sensors
<fnf> alesan: well then what are you waiting for ;) man pages it away.
<Cement_> troopperi: How do I use that?
<Nutubuntu> mrsn0,  I understood -- but you're a faster keyboarder than I am :) . Yes, that is what I'm looking for.
<alesan> fnf, lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock shoud return the program that "has the lock"
<mrsn0> ok one sec Nutubuntu , i believe they are _somewhere_
<alesan> fnf, I don't understand why I should grep the result ?
<Lacrymology> my nvidia kernel module seems not to be loaded, even tho apt tells me it's installed
<Nutubuntu> t/y, mrsn0
<alesan> oh perhaps you mean lsof | grep something?
<v> Guys is switching to gentoo hard?
<Lacrymology> how do I do this?
<fnf> alesan: I normally find which files a process has opened so I just invoke 'lsof' alone, your usage may vary.
<calc> v: depends on your skill level, i think there is a gentoo channel
<mike__> Hi, I'm trying to get Beryl to work on Ubutu,  have 3 missed dependancies though
<mike__> not sure how to get them
<fnf> alesan: just a habit,
<mike__> beryl-plugins
<alesan> fnf, ok sure :) thank you!
<Lacrymology> v define hard. It's fun, but it'll take you a while, probably. You'll learn a lot about your linux
<troopperi> Cement_: do you install lm-sensors
<Dimensions> how do i change privileges for a user in ubuntu via terminal ... if i want to give full root privileges  ??
<mike__> libemeraldegin0, libberyldecoration0
<calc> v: if you want to learn more about linux i would recommend using LFS instead
<kdubois_> mike, 'apt-get beryl' is a metapackage that should include all needed beryl plugins
<kdubois_> mike__, ^
<ciro_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<calc> v: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<The_Viper> Doesnt Nautilus support resuming of file transfers?
<troopperi> Cement_: then type on command line sudo sensors-detect and answer any questions "yes"
<mrsn0> Nutubuntu sorry that took so long, its the minimal cd they call it on ubuntu :) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<mike__> kdu, ty, but i'm getting an invalid operation
<fnf> The_Viper: I don't think it does, if you want that feature, try wget.
<Dimensions> hiya how do i give root privileges to a user via terminal ??
<Nutubuntu> mrsn0,  t/y very much :)
<troopperi> Cement_: restart your computer
<mrsn0> your welcome Nutubuntu
<Nutubuntu> Later, all :)
<Cement_> troopperi: w8 I havent installed ubuntu yet ;)
<mrsn0> cya hf
<troopperi> Cement_: ok
<The_Viper> fnf: can wget copy files locally?
<Dimensions> hiya how do i give root privileges to a user via terminal ??
<mike__> E: Invalid operation beryl
<HorizonXP> ok
<HorizonXP> it's a good thing i created a seperate home partition
<ferronica> i have two computers both of them having separate net connection of same ISP, now i want to connect my PC to another PC directly . Is it possible in ubuntu 7.04
<dragonmc> hey guys, i downloaded kde via synaptic.  how do i switch from gnome to kde with ubuntu?
<HorizonXP> i won't be losing my documents in this reinstall then
<fnf> The_Viper: I just checked it, wget doesn't support the 'file:///' protocol, my bad.
<joetheodd> After installing Java5, how do I use it to run a CLASS file?
<Dimensions> hiya how do i give full privileges to a user via terminal (rwx ) ??
<fnf> The_Viper: that 'feature' doesn't seem to be very useful with local file anyway, in the worst case, you may end up with half-assed source and destination files.
<The_Viper> fnf: what if i had a kind of rollback, witch went back 10 kb when resuming?
<v> Can someone answer a quick question
<gordonjcp> v: don't ask to ask
<v> Atm, is there anypoint in going x86_64 over i386?
<v> With linux in general
<The_Viper> i'll try to implement this myself
<mike__> what is the interface channel name?
<v> Cause not alot is compatable
<gordonjcp> v: if you're a developer, yes
<v> why's that?
<The_Viper> fnf: and if we afterwards did a crc check then it should be pretty safe i think :)
<fnf> The_Viper: I'd think about forking the 'cp' command, would take less than 30 mins I suppose ;) .
<fnf> The_Viper: j/k :p
<The_Viper> hehe
<joetheodd> Does anyone here know how to use Sun Java? At all?
<eljak> joetheodd, use it for what ?
<joetheodd> eljak: Running Java classes..
<ndee> is there an archive program for gnome, which let's me drag & drop files that are in an archive?
<x2Fusion> Hello, I'm trying to get my Belkin Wireless USB Adapter running on my install but I'm having several problems so I've come here to see if I can sort them out.
<x2Fusion> Okay, I've installed ndiswrapper-utils and also used the drivers from the CD of my USB Adapter it all seems to be working and all I used the 'System > Administration > Networking' to configure the thing but when I do the command 'ifdown wlan0' then 'ifup wlan0' I get stuck with an error that the Encoder or something and the WEP is not found or something which it should be as it was the system that set it.
<x2Fusion> If anybody can please help me that would be nice.
<eljak> joetheodd, did you install it?
<TheCougar> any one know of a list of gps receivers that work with ubuntu? I am thinking about getting a navibe GM720
<joetheodd> eljak: Yeah. What's the command to run it, though?
<mylogic> Work is overly boring today
<sek> anyone know where i can buy i tux
<x2Fusion> Anyone read what I just said?
<sek> no you better ask again
<x2Fusion> lolz, I'll just paste it again :)
<x2Fusion> Hello, I'm trying to get my Belkin Wireless USB Adapter running on my install but I'm having several problems so I've come here to see if I can sort them out.
<x2Fusion> Okay, I've installed ndiswrapper-utils and also used the drivers from the CD of my USB Adapter it all seems to be working and all I used the 'System > Administration > Networking' to configure the thing but when I do the command 'ifdown wlan0' then 'ifup wlan0' I get stuck with an error that the Encoder or something and the WEP is not found or something which it should be as it was the system that set it.
<x2Fusion> If anybody can please help me that would be nice.
<pha|con> heh
<pha|con> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<eljak> joetheodd, there is the javac compiler and the java command to run the compiled file
<joetheodd> eljak: java points to gcj, though.
<ferronica> i have two computers both of them having separate net connection of same ISP, now i want to connect my PC to another PC directly . Is it possible in ubuntu 7.04
<joetheodd> eljak: Or gij, whichever.
<mike__> How do I tell if I'm running Feisty?
<swanberg-UMN> how would I upgrade 1.5.0_11 java to 1.6 on Feisty?
<joetheodd> mike__: I think uname -a will tell you. I'm not sure, I'm on my Windows machine.
<aleksanteri> how to know what network adapter i have?
<mike__> Linux ubuntu 2.6.12-9-386 #1 Mon Oct 10 13:14:36 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<joetheodd> swanberg-UMN: I believe sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin would do it.
<eifzon> Why cant i listen to webradio's ?
<TheCougar> ferret: depends on how you are wanting to connect them. I would recommend highly that you have a router and share the net connection between them. this will also create the conditions for an internal network where you can share files
<snowblink> mike__, lsb_release -a
<joetheodd> mike__: Oh, my bad.
<swanberg-UMN> joetheodd: cool, I'll try that.
<KNY> where do I put start-up splash screens? (the Ubuntu logo with the loading bar)
<TheCougar> sorry that was for ferronica
<mike__> Breezy
<mike__> :o
<joetheodd> aleksanteri: Type lspci in a console, anmd it'll list a bunch of devices in your box. One should be your network card.
<likwidtek> sup guys, anyone use wubi-installer?  If so... you still have to reboot to switch operating systems correct?
<mike__> what is the easiest way to upgrade?
<aleksanteri> ok thanks
<mike__> thank you joe :)
<joetheodd> mike__: just a sec, I'll find the wikipage
<dyrne> !update | mike__
<ubotu> mike__: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<joetheodd> mike__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades
<joetheodd> ew, no, that's not it
<mike__> thank you joe :)
<joetheodd> er, yes it is :P
<joetheodd> np mike__
<pha|con> mike__: if you're using breezy the least painful route would be do a fresh install
<mike__> heeh oh pha
<Floble> j #java.de
<mike__> I'll do that :OP
<mike__> oh well
<mike__> nothing on here
<sek> did you know so called volunteers dont even get paid
<pha|con> mike__: or you can always do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<eljak> joetheodd, those are 3rd party versions of java they are not sun java
<joetheodd> pha|con The one after breezy is a LTS though, so it's not exactly "painful" to just stick dapper
<markvp> Anyone have time to help get his wireless working on a new install of Ubuntu Feisty?
<joetheodd> eljak: Yeah, I know. Do I have to uninstall gcj to get sun java to work?
<likwidtek> anyone use wubi-installer?
<ferronica> TheCougar: I have already two net connection
<aleksanteri> joetheodd: can't find the adapter from there
<strato> hi guys .. what is the difference beetween beryl and compiz?
<courageousrobot> Here's a question... when I'm ssh'ing to my server at home, I can auto-complete by pressing TAB. That doesnt seem to work when using sftp... is there a way to do it with sftp?
<ferronica> TheCougar: Is there anyway to connect directly via IP address
<joetheodd> aleksanteri: Can you pastebin the output? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Yggdrasil> can somone tell me how to restore grub after a windows install , dual boot ?
<neverblue> how can I find out what file type something is in /dev ?
<eljak> joetheodd, no just run the command using the path to sun java or change your JAVAHOME to point to sun java
<TheCougar> ferronica: you mean a ethernet cable between the two computers without a switch or router?
<aleksanteri> joetheodd: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26610/
<joetheodd> Yggdrasil: This is probably more painful than you need it to be, but you could go to the grub page and download a live CD installer.
<ferronica> TheCougar: no
<joetheodd> eljak: How do I do that?
<kgreen> hello
<Yggdrasil> nah theres seomthing like boot live cd then grub-install
<TheCougar> ferronica: you mean connect directly over the internet then?
<Yggdrasil> ill find it
<pha|con> neverblue:  there generally aren't files in /dev
<dyrne> strato: the definition is changing a bit. beryl and compiz are joining. bascially beryl took the copiz stuff and made it a little slicker. its mostly compiz code. compiz pretty much caught up though..
<ferronica> TheCougar: yes
<kgreen> can someone anser a quick question I have about vnc
<TheCougar> ferronica: a virtual private network would be the best way most likely
<neverblue> i have a /dev/sda and I want to mount it
<aleksanteri> !ask | kgreen
<ubotu> kgreen: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<TheCougar> ferronica: i do not know how to set that up in any linux though:-/
<markvp> Anyone out there that can help with a wireless setup?  I'm very familiar with networking enviroment.  Just can't get the network-manager in ubunutu to search for available networks.
<neverblue> pha|con, but in fstab I need to put its type
<strato> dyrne, so what do u suggest me to install?
<ferronica> TheCougar: ok
<joetheodd> aleksanteri: Is your ethernet port integrated on your motherboard, or in a PCI slot?
<likwidtek> sup guys, anyone use wubi-installer?  If so... you still have to reboot to switch operating systems correct?
<pha|con> neverblue: /dev/sda is what linux calls your hard drive or cdrom...
<courageousrobot> Is there a way to auto-complete files or directories using sftp? Like when you press tab in the shell?
<ferronica> TheCougar: virtual private network will work ?
<aleksanteri> joetheodd: i don't know
<kgreen> okay, I ssh into my ubuntu box and run vncserver from the command line. Then on my windows box i use tightvnc to connect, but all i see is the background and the cursor. no icons or interface. how can i fix this?
<TheCougar> ferronica: very much so
<pha|con> neverblue: you need to know the partition number and what type of filesystem it uses before you can mount it
<dyrne> neverblue: youwant to mount a partition of sda so for the first partition sudo mkdir /mnt/something; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/something
<neverblue> pha|con, yes, an a HD or CD/DVDrom has a filetype
<ferronica> TheCougar: okay
<jshow> I'm looking at deploying Dapper to a Dell PE830. any watch-outs? ++'s? --'s? (thanx)
<joetheodd> aleksanteri: If you look on the back of your box, is the port in an expansion card slot, or in the other row of ports (IE, keyboard, mouse, USB, etc)?
<dyrne> strato: im not sure with ubuntu if i were you id type /join #ubuntu-effects and ask in that channel which is easiest
<neverblue> dyrne, no filetype/flags necessary?
<dyrne> neverblue: depends but normally defautl is auto these days
<ferronica> TheCougar: who knows here then any idea??
<neverblue> k
<TheCougar> no idea
<joetheodd> neverblue: Type man mount in a console to see various options. I'm not sure exactly how it's arguments are used -- it's been a while, but that's the program you want.
<kgreen> *okay, I ssh into my ubuntu box and run vncserver from the command line. Then on my windows box i use tightvnc to connect, but all i see is the background and the cursor. no icons or interface. how can i fix this?*
<strato> dyrne, tnx a lot
<markvp> Anyone out there that can help with a wireless setup?  I'm very familiar with networking enviroment.  Just can't get the network-manager in ubunutu to search for available networks.
<mylogic> jshow: not familiar with that model, could you list out it's specs?
<coverup> hello all, can anyone help me troubleshoot my pcmcia usb 2.0 cardbus on feisty?
<pha|con> neverblue: usually it can autodetect the filesystem, but if it's not a CD/DVD rom you have to have a partition number, i.e., /dev/sda1 or /dev/sda3
<aleksanteri> joetheodd: it's within the other row of ports
<jshow> mylogic: http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/pe830/en/ug/index.htm
<Tremitos> hello
<neverblue> i need to specify the type
<dyrne> neverblue: now the fs will determine what options to use. for instalnce ntfs youd do mount -o umask=000 /dev/sda /mnt/foo   <-- that isnt kosher but will work the umask just sets perm so that all users can read not just sudo/root
<joetheodd> aleksanteri: Okay, then it's integrated. That's rather weird then that it doesn't show up..
<neverblue> 3 ppl telling me different things :)
<frojnd> would anyone know why if I listen to music in amarok, and than pause it and open xmms and there start some other music, and than pause it in xmms and resume it in amarok now in amarok music won't that loud but silent... that just weird. Can someone tell me how to fix this
<jshow> mylogic: with the Pentium 4
<pha|con> neverblue: what kind of filesystem is the disk?
<eljak> joetheodd, like for example /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/bin/javac source_file.java or #export JAVA_HOME='/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/bin/javac' depending on where you java is installed
<x2Fusion> lol, I use a pentium 2
<joetheodd> aleksanteri: Oh! 00:0a.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)
<x2Fusion> o_O
<Tremitos> good
<markvp> Anyone out there that can help with a wireless setup?  I'm very familiar with the networking enviroment.  Just can't get the network-manager in ubunutu to search for available networks.
<neverblue> pha|con, not sure if I have to repeat myself
<Music_Shuffle> frojnd, turn the volume up in XMMS and then hit play in Amarok again...?
<TheCougar> ok how about the SiRF Star III GPS chipset does that work in linux? as in if i get any GPS receiver with that chip will I be able to get it working?
<the_undefined> pha|con: I made progress with my internet setup
<aleksanteri> joetheodd: yeah just saw it myself as well
<Bonzodog> frojnd: because only one audio program can use the sound device at a time
<the_undefined> pha|con: DNS is now working on my ubuntu box
<kgreen> heeeeeeeeeeeeelp
<neverblue> pha|con, but my original question might give you a hint :)
<the_undefined> pha|con: i.e. net lookup www.google.com works
<kgreen> vnc doesnt display an interface! whats wrong
<joetheodd> aleksanteri: heh. It's funny how that happens all the time. :P
<aleksanteri> joetheodd: ok it's an nVIDIA adapter then
<ferronica> any one tell me how to set up virtual private network on ubuntu 7.04?
<x2Fusion> Yeah, I've had that problem with vnc
<the_undefined> pha|con: however I can't ping / send data to any public web server, any idea?
<milluska> hi there  i just installed one application and i would like to know how to create a shortcut for it?
<kgreen> it just dispalys the background
<mylogic> jshow: Not familar with that internal video card, you may want to check to see if it's supported
<joetheodd> kgreen: I think it's not loading it's own X session. Try running vncserver from an already running X session on the box itself, then connecting and see if that works.
<milluska> how do i do that?
<markvp> Anyone out there that can help with a wireless setup?  I'm very familiar with the networking enviroment.  Just can't get the network-manager in ubunutu to search for available networks.
<jshow> mylogic: roger that
<neverblue> joetheodd and dyrne how do I see what file system type this /dev/sda is?
<frojnd> Bonzodog: cool
<frojnd> I mean not coll :)
<ramatieg> Is there a command to do multi-destination cp? That is, if I want to copy a file to two (or more) different locations
<coverup> neverblue: fdisk -l ?
<pha|con> neverblue: cfdisk /dev/sda
<x2Fusion> Is there anyone free to help? That isn't already helping if there isn't I'll be happy to wait :)
<auk100> on ubuntu-server, where are the startup scripts located?
<joetheodd> eljak: Alright, thanks. I gotta run soon and my box is off so I can't try it now, but thanks.
<mylogic> jshow: everything else looks good, ubuntu's automated installer shouldn't have any prblems
<swanberg-UMN> FYI, got my java thing working. Thanks!
<Music_Shuffle> !ask | x2Fusion
<ubotu> x2Fusion: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mylogic> x2Fusion: what's your problem
<neverblue> ouch
<neverblue> my system didnt like cfdisk /dev/sda
<x2Fusion> Okay, I wrote it in notepad so there is a big q
<x2Fusion> I got this error when I did 'sudo ifdown wlan0' &/or 'sudo ifup wlan0'
<x2Fusion> Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :
<x2Fusion>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported.
<x2Fusion> Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :
<x2Fusion>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.
<x2Fusion> What I have in '/etc/network/interfaces' is the following
<x2Fusion> auto wlan0
<brinstar> i'm getting a " FATAL: Illegal card source line 'ipw2200,eth1' " and ive set this in the kismet.conf file -> source=ipw2200,eth1
<x2Fusion> iface wlan0 inet static
<x2Fusion> address 192.168.1.101
<jshow> mylogic: good to hear.  thank you
<aleksanteri> !paste | x2Fusion
<ubotu> x2Fusion: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<joetheodd> neverblue: What exactly is it? A CD-ROM drive, a hard drive, etc?
<x2Fusion> netmask 255.255.255.0
<Music_Shuffle> !pastebin | x2Fusion
<x2Fusion> gateway 192.168.1.1
<Music_Shuffle> ...lol
<x2Fusion> wireless-essid Wireless_Fusion
<x2Fusion> wireless-key s:my-key
<x2Fusion> lol, okay.
<neverblue> its not listed infdisk (maybe because its not mounted?)
<coverup> I am trying to get a pcmcia USB 2.0 adaptor to handle devices reliably... anyone out there with related knowledge?
<brinstar> is it missing anything?
<markvp> Anyone out there that can help with a wireless setup?  I'm very familiar with the networking enviroment.  Just can't get the network-manager in ubunutu to search for available networks.
<jshow> mylogic: is there a compat test I can run on the video card?
<brinstar> anyone know anything about kismet?
<pha|con> neverblue: cfdisk is just a fancier version of fdisk, but if fdisk should list whatever disks are there whether they are mounted or not
<pha|con> neverblue: it is a harddrive, right?  not a cd/dvd rom?
<mylogic> jshow: give me a second and I will look up if that card is supported
<x2Fusion> Here is that pastebin
<x2Fusion> oop
<x2Fusion> http://pastebin.com/933417
<courageousrobot> Anyone here have any experience using yafc?
<neverblue> well, I have a /dev/sda and its not listing with fdisk
<joetheodd> markvp: I'm not sure, not using one myself, but Wireless in Linux is very flakey. You'll probably have to get a hold of someone on the forum who "specializes" in it. Most people just use wired, but I can understand not wanting to do that on a laptop :P
<neverblue> i added another HD into my system, which has 3 partitions
<markvp> joetheodd:  Thanks, been fighting this for over a day.
<wols> markvp: what wlan chip do you have?
<markvp> joetheodd:  getting tired of going from forum to forum.  Even did a reinstall.
<brinstar> it depends on the wlan card
<pha|con> nevermore: neverb: i'm assuming it's a sata drive?
<joetheodd> markvp: Yeah, not much I can help with, not being able to test anything myself. Google search for "ndiswrapper" if you haven't, though.
<markvp> wols:  bcm94306
<brinstar> intel support is good
<neverblue> can I take this into a pm, just so I dont have 20 answers :)
<x2Fusion> Ah, btw mines a Belkin USB Adapter
<joetheodd> markvp: Ubuntu forums should be your one-stop for this, hopefully.
<wols> markvp: ndiswrapper I guess
<markvp> joethodd:  that is what I thought to.
<milluska> does anyone knows where can i get the firmware for bcm43xx?
<nevermore> pha|con- what? I said something abotu taht like two months ago.
<joetheodd> Alright guys. I've gotta head to work. Have a great day and don't kill anyone with the awesome penguin power. \m/
<markvp> wols:  let me check, just did a reinstall to get a clean start.
<wols> markvp: or is that a bcm4306? that exists too
<milluska> i can't get my wireless to work but the distro can't find my wireless drivers
<aleksanteri> bye joetheodd
<aleksanteri> and thanks :)
<pha|con> nevermore: sorry, wrong person :)
<coverup> Anyone know about pcmcia cards / linux or am I better off on the forums? :)
<x2Fusion> milluska: Try using ndiswrapper and find the windows version drivers for your card.
<nevermore> pha|con: oh, okay
<kgreen> how do i start the gnome user interface from commandline?
<wols> milluska: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=fwcutter&searchon=names&subword=1&version=feisty&release=all  Use that to extract the firmware from your windows driver for the card
<x2Fusion> Search for the wiki on ndiswrapper for more info on that.
<markvp> wols:  when I do a lsmod I get bcm43xx
<neverblue> pha|con, its not an SATA drive, ubuntu usually recognizes drives as /dev/sda*
<wols> kgreen: /etc/init.d/gdm start
<milluska> thx
<wols> markvp: cool. so you already got it.
<neverblue> even though they are not a Serial ATA drive, but an ATA drive
<pha|con> neverblue: if it's not a SATA drive then it's probably an IDE drive which means it would be /dev/hda
<ochosi> hi, i have a 120gb ext hdd from western digital, usb is also power supply. whenever i unmount and then unplug it it makes some strange stopping noise like in the current kernel bug for some laptop-hdds. anyone got an idea what this is or what to do about it?
<wols> markvp: but lsmod is not the thing to check. lspci
<x2Fusion> kgreen: You can use the command 'startx'
<mylogic> jshow: looks like you're in the clear, it's supported just fine
<kgreen> thanks
<wols> neverblue: no. it depends on kernel. there are some (older) kernels with sata drivers that use hda. few tho
<markvp> wols:  That does show the Broadcom BCM4306
<pha|con> neverblue: generally linux will give sda to SCSI/SATA/USB drives
<jshow> mylogic! thanx a bunch. where did you verify?
<ghostt_user_2> if my lspci tells me this "VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x (rev 64)" about  my video  (on a dell  inspiron 3800 laptop)  do I  use the  "ati" driver or  this  "xorg-driver-fglrx"?
<neverblue> thats besides the point really
<Ind[y] > The Keyring Manager keeps asking me the password each time I login, although I tried the tricks with the libpam-keyring I found on the web. What can I do? I want to get automatically connected to my wireless network.
<wols> markvp: so you don't have a 94306 but a4306. ok that one is supported by that driver. have you installed firmware yet?
<ioannis35> c.gr
<pha|con> neverblue: no it's not, if you're using an IDE drive then you need to be mounting /dev/hd* not /dev/sd*
<mylogic> jshow: a little good search for your card's name along with the phrase ubuntu sent me to websites and forums where people have haad success stories!
<mylogic> err google*
<markvp> wols:  the 94306 is what is on the physical card.  From what it looks like I thought the firmware was installed.
<neverblue> i have no /dev/hda
<markvp> wols:  how can I check?
<neverblue> we are just going down a road which will not help
<neverblue> thanks pha|con
<wols> markvp: dmesg output please?
<mylogic> neverblue: what about /dev/sda O.o
<fuzzy> hi people.. how can i change the kernel module of my nvidia driver?
<wols> neverblue: newer kernel use libata that means sda for all disks
<jshow> mylogic: I was all over google, but with the Dell box name - no love. I'll go read some stories now. thanx again. :D
<pha|con> neverblue: well, you're not being explicit in what sort of drive you have and what kind of filesystem it uses...
<neverblue> mylogic, I have it, but i need to know what type it is to mount
<wols> !nvidia | fuzzy
<ubotu> fuzzy: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wols> markvp: dmesg. paste output to a pastebin
<neverblue> pha|con, my first question was how do I find what type it is, and I have yet to see an answer to that question
<markvp> wols:  getting bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.
<pha|con> neverblue: you say it has 3 partition which means that there should be filesystems on it already.
<fuzzy> wols: thanks i will have a look at that
<neverblue> i have been answering all your questions, yet no answer on mine
<wols> markvp: there you are. no firmware
<pha|con> neverblue: we told you fdisk or cfdisk, but those didn't work.  that can only mean the drive is bad or not installed correctly
<wols> neverblue: fdisk -l. what does it say for sda?
<yondie> markvp: update the firmware
<neverblue> nothing wols
<neverblue> just /dev/sda* show up
<kgreen> how do i run vino so i can remote connect?
<wols> neverblue: are you sure there is a partition on that disk?
<markvp> yondie:  would this be using the fwcutter or the ndiswrapper?
<neverblue> i pulled this drive from another system, hoping to troubleshoot why I could not boot it
<yondie> markvp, aptitude install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<neverblue> so there MUST be an error on it
<wols> neverblue: please don't LIE to me. /dev/sda is not "nothing". what kinds of /dev/sda? use a pastebin
<wols> markvp: fwcutter
<markvp> youndi / wols:  I belive I have tried both the fwcutter and ndiswrapper.
<yondie> prefer the fwcutter
<pha|con> neverblue: from what you just said it sounds like the drive is dead
<neverblue> wols, i dont think you need to assist me anymore
<yondie> anyway broadcom sucks
<neverblue> pha|con, maybe
<pha|con> neverblue: and you also need to remember that being rude when coming to people for help because you can't help yourself is no way to go about things
<mylogic> neverblue: you could open your computer and restart and listen to if the drive spins up or not
<wols> neverblue: if you want help, give the ones trying to help you proper info. otherwise this cannot work
<markvp> yondie:  but I'm stuck with it. . . will see if I can find a better walk-through then I had before.
<neverblue> wols, I gave you an answer, and you accuse me of lying
<yondie> markvp: mind if i ssh to your box?
<wols> neverblue: cause you did. /dev/sda is not nothing
<neverblue> one more msg from you and ill /ignore
<wols> that is clearly a lie
<gordonjcp> "lol broadcom"
<wols> neverblue: it's not me who needs help. it's you
<gordonjcp> they just don't get it, do they
<markvp> yondie:  give me a second, I have to open a port and get my IP?
<wols> markvp: have you found the fwcutter?
<neverblue> mylogic, good idea
<craigbass1976> Nutubuntu, I dont think you do choose.  Whether or not you use GNOME or KDE, you're going to see Kate in the menu somewhere, and there's some other apps.  Is that what you're talkign about?
<yondie> markvp: are u behind a  router?
<pha|con> neverblue: if the drive doesn't work in one system and then you can't read it properly in fdisk i would say with some certainty that the drive is dead
<craigbass1976> Anyone want to help me get bind up and running?  I've missed something somewhere.  Ip pointing is ok, as I tcpdump, then try to go to my site, and I see traffic.  named -checkconf shows nothing.  Here are what I believe are the relevant conf files http://rafb.net/p/SH3x9945.html
<markvp> wols:  I shouldn't have a problem finding it.
<markvp> yondie:  yes, behind an ADSL router.
<markvp> wols:  I had it yesterday, but failed setting it up.
<pha|con> mylogic: the drive could still spin up even if it were bad
<neverblue> pha|con, but it could just be the MBR?
<AaronCampbell> Would anyone have time to try to help me make my networking work again on Kubuntu Fiesty?  I have 2 wired gigabit connections, and 1 wireless connection.  All I really want is to get one of the gigabit connections working
<AaronCampbell> It appears as though all the interfaces are working fine.   don't see any way to choose a wireless network, and as for wired, I can't get an IP on my network (192.168.2.x), and a static IP (what I used to run) doesn't seem to work.  I've changed the cables out a few times, and am using one I tested on this laptop.   This laptop connects to the same router, using DHCP
<AaronCampbell> And worst of all, it was working fine a few days ago
<yondie> markvp: hurm  well make sure u install the openssh-server package
<mylogic> neverblue: If you are really in dire need of the info on that system, you could try to find the exact model hd with a logic board that has the same firmware and try switching on the logic boards
<wols> markvp: no worries
<mylogic> pha|con: yeah, but if it doesn't even spin up, then you KNOW somethings up
<neverblue> mylogic, i cannot tell by 'listening' if the drive is working
<neverblue> too much in my case to distract
<GizDrak> neverblue: Do the bios see the drive?
<wols> mylogic: and a drive that shows (several) /dev/sda in fdisk -l is not bad. unless it spams dmesg
<markvp> yondie:  no problem there.  I'm very familiar with setting up servers and network routing..  This I can handle.
<neverblue> GizDrak, good point
<neverblue> ill brb
<yondie> cool
<pha|con> mylogic: obviously, yes. but not working in two systems it kind of a dead giveaway
<mylogic> neverblue: yeah definitely check the bios
<wols> markvp: the routing is not the problem. WLAN problems are 99% the encryption and stuff like that
<wols> markvp: the networking when you have a connection is child's play
<pha|con> fdisk saw the drive, apparently, but just didn't list partitions....
<GizDrak> mylogic: he probably has it set to master still or something
<pha|con> chances are bios will see it too
<yondie> wols, but right now his wireless ain`t working anyway at al
<wols> pha|con: which means either busted partition table or read errors
<rockets> whats wrong with this picture?
<rockets> mount.cifs //192.168.1.97/zach-desktop /media/cifs/ user=zach
<markvp> yondie:  I have to register.
<rockets> that isnt working
<wols> yondie: yes. but he's a LOT farther than 999% of people asking. he already has the driver, even without firmware. And most of all: he's constructively working on his problem making an effort
<wols> that's better than about 90% of all people asking for help here imho. that# very good
<guest123213> hello everyone, how do u start ubuntu fiesty on text mode? and will  it identify my wireless internet connection?
<yoli> wenas
<lashmoove> when grub says.. loading.. hit esc
<wols> guest123213: it probably won't. and with start in text mode do you mean for installing or for using?
<yondie> guest123213,  well u can log in without the x session and use iwconfig wlan0 scan
<lashmoove> then choose recovery
<yondie> wols, oops i think it`s iwlist
<defrysk> wols, you are more judgmental then about 99% of the people here
<pha|con> corporate firewalls suck
<wols> yondie: I dunno it either on top of my head. would have to check with the lappie
<guest123213> well, i have a problem with ATI X1400 on my pc, and from the website it says that i should update using apt-get
<wols> defrysk: you didn't say I'm wrong tho...
<guest123213> but on text mode there is no internet connection
<wols> defrysk: and if you wish you#re welcome the people here instead of me doing it
<yondie> guest123213,  u gotta be kidding me
<wols> defrysk: or kick me if you don't want me here
<TuxOtaku> hey, I'm trying to do a kernel recompile....and it seems like the compiler is choking on the Memory Stick module http://pastebin.ca/581516
<defrysk> wols, did I hurt your feelings now ?
<guest123213> well, thats what happened to me unless i am doing something wrong
<wols> guest123213: nah. you can be in X via vesa and update that way
<guest123213> wols: how do i do that ?
<wols> edman007: no. no names can't hurt feelings. I don't know you since you never talk here. you might be an op, you might come just from the street. I don#t know you
<wols> guest123213: do what exactly?
<wols> guest123213: can you get into X at all?
<guest123213> nop
<wols> or: what happens if you boot your box normally?
<Nalleman> hi, i have just got my new extern hdd, it works great but i cant dismount it, it just goes " cant dismount volume" and open the HDD instead. help please.
<boubbin> howto *.amr to *.mp3/ *.wav / *.ogg ?
<TuxOtaku> can anyone help me with this kernel compile problem i'm having?
<wols> Nalleman: some program still has a file open on that hdd
<guest123213> i get the error message that X did not recognise my monitor or somthing,
<yondie> boubbin, u can use ffmpeg
<boubbin> yondie howto ?
<Nalleman> wols, no, dont think so. not active anyway.
<pha|con> does anyone here use freenx?
<guest123213> when i looked through ubuntuforums i found that i have to use apt-get to fix this bug on fiesty with ATI X1400
<wols> Nalleman: what is the mountpoint of the disk
<defrysk> ffmpeg -i blah.amr blah.mp3 (or something)
<wols> guest123213: do you get a login prompt (text mode)?
<guest123213> yes
<wols> guest123213: if not: try pressing ctrl+alt+f2.
<AaronCampbell> Would anyone have time to try to help me make my networking work again on Kubuntu Fiesty?  I have 2 wired gigabit connections, and 1 wireless connection.  All I really want is to get one of the gigabit connections working
<AaronCampbell> It appears as though all the interfaces are working fine.   don't see any way to choose a wireless network, and as for wired, I can't get an IP on my network (192.168.2.x), and a static IP (what I used to run) doesn't seem to work.  I've changed the cables out a few times, and am using one I tested on this laptop.   This laptop connects to the same router, using DHCP
<AaronCampbell> And worst of all, it was working fine a few days ago
<craigbass1976> no bind gurus? I've been asking since 9:30 about this
<wols> then log in. and run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". there choose vesa an leave the rest as it is
<Nalleman> wols, /media/lacie
<wols> craigbass1976: that is the wrong channel for such a thing. try #bind
<wols> Nalleman: lsof |grep media/lacie
<wols> Nalleman: if something shows, something IS open
<ipx> Is there any way to se status on files that you copy or move through the terminal? Im moving rather large files between discs and want to see the speed and percentage. :)
<k1gw1> cp -v
<wols> ipx: use mc
<variant> I seem to have a problem with fonts here on feisty.. the character spacing is all wrong, for example the m or w keys overlap with other letters.
<defrysk> v = verbose
<Nalleman> wols;bjorn@bjorn:~$ lsof |grep media/lacie
<Nalleman> bjorn@bjorn:~$ lsof |grep /media/lacie
<Nalleman> bjorn@bjorn:~$
<Phrozen_One> whats the best cli method for determining if a particular library is installed?
<variant> ipx: not witht he version of coreutils shipped with ubuntu, other core utils version supports -g to give a progress indicator
<wols> Nalleman: then what is the exact output when you umount /media/lacie ?
<Del> d
<wols> Phrozen_One: dpkg -l |grep libname
<wols> Phrozen_One: if it's ii for status, it is
<Nalleman> wols, it says it's not mounted :] 
<ipx> variant: ok :/
<wols> then it isn't?
<ipx> wols: mc?
<sql_hesw> How do i install compiz-fusion in ubuntu?
<wols> ipx: mc = midnight commander a norton commander clone
<Phrozen_One> wols: isnt there a distro neutral way, using a *nix utility?
<Nalleman> wols, but i can use it and its in media. wierd...
<wols> !effects | sql_hesw
<ubotu> sql_hesw: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<wols> Nalleman: check with ls -al /media/lacie
<wols> Phrozen_One: find / -name libname
<wols> Phrozen_One: find / -name libname*
<wols> Phrozen_One: locate works too. usually update every day around 6am
<Nalleman> hm. it should be /media/LACIE sorry,
<Phrozen_One> wols: won't that fail if I have a installer cache file named the same?
<wols> so if you installed it today you either have to run updatedb& (as root) or wait til tomorrow :)
<Phrozen_One> wols: I have used (s)locate frequently
<wols> Phrozen_One: it will. to find the exact filename you need an exact name...
<dyrne> bah just do a find / -name something    :)
<wols> Phrozen_One: do you want this for a script or for a human?
<Nalleman> wols, it says that LACIE is not in fstab
<siva214215> sorry for the interruption - for pxe start what is the http parameter for this instead of nfs;
<siva214215> kernel=vmlinuz append initrd=initrd.gz boot=casper netboot nfsroot=192.168.0.214:path/
<Phrozen_One> wols: just trying to determine if a library is installed to compile a program, so human
<wols> Nalleman: wenn you run ls?
<wols> Phrozen_One: there are better ways in ubuntu: apt-get build-dep
<Nalleman> no, when I try umount
<Phrozen_One> wols:  using os x :)
<wols> it automatically installs build dependencies very handy
<danda1> hi, I need some help with my hard drive. I ran dosfsck on /dev/hda2 but access was denied
<Nalleman> bjorn@bjorn:~$ ls -al /media/LACIE
<Nalleman> totalt 68
<Nalleman> drwx------ 3 bjorn root 32768 1970-01-01 01:00 .
<Nalleman> drwxr-xr-x 7 root  root  4096 2007-06-21 17:41 ..
<Nalleman> drwx------ 2 bjorn root 32768 2007-05-17 16:46 100KM006
<wols> Phrozen_One: then you are in the wrong channel
<sql_hesw> where do i add the custom startup programs in ubuntu?
<wols> Nalleman: don't paste in the channel
<Phrozen_One> wols: I figured it was a generic *nix question so I asked here :)
<Nalleman> wols, sorry
<karrotx> does ubuntu support iscsi?
<wols> sql_hesw: /etc/rc.local
<wols> Phrozen_One: this channel is for ubuntu ONLY. if you want support: install ubuntu
<Ayarcy> Where can I find documentation on setting up a local .deb package server?  The packaging guide on help.ubuntu.com only tells you how to make the .debs, not how to serve them.
<Phrozen_One> wols: I use ubuntu as well, so don't hate too badly
<Ind[y] > The whole thing with the Keyring Manager is just nonsense and should immediately be removed!
<wols> karrotx: only if the kernel supports it. you can check ubuntu's kernel config in the kernel-image package
<dyrne> Phrozen_One: #linux is a good general support channel or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ind[y] > Millions of people claim that.
<wols> Phrozen_One: I don#t even use ubuntu. I still don't ask windows or debian questions here
<Jerlo> can anybody tell me how to install winbind?
<karrotx> wols: what kind of iscsi utilities are there?
<Phrozen_One> wols: point taken
<wols> karrotx: i don't know. packages.ubuntu.com might help you
<Nalleman> wols, should I edit fstab?
<karrotx> i've searched and couldn't find anything
<karrotx> that's why i asked
<wols> karrotx: that hw is out of my priceclass. and frankly I'm not sure if I would run ubuntu on it
<hylje> how do i set up automagical updates in server
<wols> from what I remember iscsi is very cutting edge stuff
<siva214215> is there any thing wrong with my systems.  the process are going into uninterruptible state and systems are becoming dead slow.
<siva214215> is n't 256 MB of ram is not sufficient for 7.04?
<wols> siva214215: error messages in dmesg?
<danda1> does anybody know why I get a "permission denied" error message in dosfsck ?
<Nalleman> Well, bbl. dinner.
<wols> siva214215: it is. so the sys requirements say. I still wouldn't run azureus and eclipse in that tho
<wols> danda1: do you run it as root?
<scope006> Ever since I reinstalled 7.04 my sound on my dell inspiron hasn't been working as well as it had in the past.  Is there an easy way to reset or reconfigure your sound settings?
<wols> !sound | scope006
<ubotu> scope006: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<danda1> I started ubuntu from the CD
<siva214215> no errors.
<olrrai> do u know a bandwith limiter like netlimiter for ubuntu?
<scope006> I didnt find much on google and messing in the system->Sound didnt help a lot
<wols> danda1: it still has sudo, doesn't it?
<danda1> sure
<danda1> thanks, now works
<kaktuskatta> Hi! I
<wols> olrrai: not really. ther might be wondershaper but it doesn't really do limiting. you orobably have to do it on your own with your own scripts
<siva214215> wols < no erros in dmesg.  first the systems work fine for some time.
<fuzzy_logic> hi people.. i once installed a graphic driver from the nvidia website on top of the nvidia-glx driver.. that one didn't work so i uninstalled the driver from the site and installed the nvidia-glx back, but since then i can't start x because it says that the version of the nvidia kernel module is not the same as the one the driver has.. how can i change the module?? anyone help plz?
<wols> markvp: how are you?
<kaktuskatta> 'I'm experiencing some labeling-problems with my external HDD. I'm unable to rename..! Help please
<scope006> thnx ill check that out
<olrrai> wols: thanks
<wols> fuzzy_logic: install the proper module from ubuntu repos
<wols> fuzzy_logic: it will overwrite the bad one
<fuzzy_logic> wols: how do i do that?
<wols> !nvidia | fuzzy_logic
<ubotu> fuzzy_logic: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<olrrai> also do u know a good sound editor (for gnome or kde) ?
<fuzzy_logic> wols: i mean what is the name of the package??
<kaktuskatta> !pastebin
<wols> but first, I'd remove all packages that show up in dpkg -l |grep nvidia
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wols> fuzzy_logic: apt-get remove --purge ALL of them
<dyrne> olrrai: audacity is pretty nice
<endo> how can I get the permissions to extract to my /usr/share dir?
<olrrai> dyrne: good
<Filipe1> 2: I have one ATI onboard, one NVIDIA offboard and two LCD Samsung monitors. They work together under windows, but under Linux I can only make one of them work at a time, indicating that the drivers are working properly. However I can't get the configuration right to make them both work at the same time. The xorg.conf is this: http://rafb.net/p/Ff5iRW61.html . I tried #xorg but nobody knows, can someone please help?
<wols> then do a sudo find / -name nvidia* and paste its output in pastebin
<fuzzy_logic> wols: what do you mean? i just have to type apt-get remove --purge??
<wols> endo: sudo. why do you want to extract to it? what?
<mat1980> fuzzy_logic: optionally, to start X, reconfigure it with sudo dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg and set it with vesa driver. This will let you to start X untill you will have installed proper nvidia driver.
<kaktuskatta> the errormessage is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26615/
<endo> wols: I want to install a GTK theme
<wols> fuzzy_logic: not you have to remove the packages shown with that command. man apt-get or
<wols> !apt howto
<endo> hey again btw :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt howto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wols> !apt
<kaktuskatta> I've tried to change permission
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<wols> read the howto
<endo> ok, thanks
<yondie> markvp, are u there?
<askand> openlierox: error while loading shared libraries: libgd.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<askand> why?
<wols> endo: you haven't answered
<fuzzy_logic> wols: it doesn't show any packages..
<endo> wols: I want to install a GTK theme
<wols> askand: libgd is not installed? how did you install it?
<askand> wols: how do i insstall libgd?
<wols> askand: why do you need it
<askand> wols: the game openlierox
<wols> endo: use sudo then to extract it
<wols> askand: search for it in synaptic
<wols> libgd
<endo> sudo to extract it? how do I go about doing that?
<wols> sudo tar...
<fuzzy_logic> wols: can you please help me??
<endo> ok
<endo> thanks
<siva214215> wols < what is this uninterruptible stat and why the process become slow when they get into uninterruptible stat;
<wols> fuzzy_logic: I already did
<wols> fuzzy_logic: ls -al /var/lib/dpkg/info/*nvidia*  . anything show up?
<askand> wols: i get a lot of results....
<Shamail> someone knows how can i set default volume in mplayer's config file...
<wols> siva214215: they are waiting for some I/O usually. what process is it. tell us the ps aux line for it
<kaktuskatta> anyone with labeling-experience here willing to help? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26615/
<CheshireViking> @seek james rollins
<fuzzy_logic> wols: yes it does.. shell i pastebin it?
<wols> askand: so your dpkg -l line was wrong. paste the full line you use and its output to a pastebin
<siva214215> in most cases firefox and evince.
<wols> siva214215: I told you what to do
<askand> the line I use for what?
<siva214215> no errors in dmesg.
<wols> unless you can show me the error I can't and won't help you
<askand> wols:  the line I use for what?
<wols> askand: sry. wrong nick
<wols> fuzzy_logic: so your dpkg -l line was wrong. paste the full line you use and its output to a pastebin
<wifimonste1> My wireless connection is very slow, Its set to 11mb/s but I have a 54mb/s card. any ideas what I can do?
<siva214215> wols < ok can u tell me is there any problem in ubuntu in opening pdf files with evince from firefox.
<fuzzy_logic> wols: http://pastebin.com/933448
<nickrud> kaktuskatta, e2label /dev/<device> label
<kaktuskatta> nickrud:  I did that
<wols> wifimonste1: /usr/share/doc/wireless-tools should have some explanation for some /etc/network/interfaces options. one of them is for wlan speed, b or g I think
<siva214215> wols:  they are opening well in other os.
<kaktuskatta> e2label: Is a directory while trying to open /media/disk/
<kaktuskatta> Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock
<kaktuskatta> that's the errormessage
<nickrud> kaktuskatta, according to your paste, you did it to the mount point
<wols> wifimonste1: you could also have bad reception ro 11b devices on the same AP
<wols> siva214215: check bugs.ubuntu.com
<Arrick> hey all, how do I boot all users off a machine that are connected via ssh?
<nickrud> kaktuskatta, ls /dev/hd* /dev/sd* it'll be one of those
<wols> fuzzy_logic: I asked for the dpkg -l commandline and output
<kaktuskatta> nickrud: The disk is called "disk". So I assumed I should type e2label /media/disk /media/newname
<wols> Arrick: killall -9 sshd   and after none of them runs: /etc/init.d/ssh stop
<Arrick> heya nickrud you still in tehas?
<fuzzy_logic> wols: no you didn't, you asked me something else.. but wait a sec
<Shamail> how can i set default volume in mplayers config file???
<wols> 18:05 < wols> fuzzy_logic: so your dpkg -l line was wrong. paste the full line you use and its output to a pastebin
<wifimonste1> wols: no, reception is very good. I just upgraded to feisty. I wa using ndiswrapper with the proprietory drivers before. Im not using the linux drivers as per this howto http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-434946.html
<wols> wifimonste1: then I dunno. what wlan chip?
<ochosi> hi, my usb-hdd doesn't spin down correctly (it makes a clicking noise on shutdown) when being unmounted (also from the terminal). any idea why that is?
<wols> wifimonste1: use bcm43xx
<fuzzy_logic> wols: oh.. i understood something else.. sorry
<nickrud> kaktuskatta, no. that's where the partition on the disk is mounted. The partition device is under /dev.  Try typing mount: it's kinda ugly formatting, but it shows the relationship
<scope006> i tried messing around with sound settings as the guides suggested but it still seem like the bass is loud and only the front two speakers (not all 4) are putting out any sound.  It used to work beautifully with 6.10 and upgrading to 7.04, but when i did a fresh 7.04 install this is what the sound was like.  any thoughts/advice?
<wols> ochosi: when a hdd starts to click a smartmontools check is in order. disk could go bad very soon
<nickrud> Arrick, hey
<Arrick> nickrud, you still neighboring my sister?
<bazil_> how to run thunderbird 2 on Ubuntu Feisty
<Shamail> does nybody knows about mplayer's config file... ~/.mplayer/config
<endo> use vlc player so much better
<dyrne> Shamail: what about it?
<kaktuskatta> nickrud: Hehe....I think I found the name easier
* dyrne smacks endo around a bit
<kaktuskatta> I just typed sudo fdisk -l
<Shamail> dyrne, i want to set default volume in it...
<kaktuskatta> lists all connected disks :)
<nickrud> kaktuskatta, yeah, if you know which you want already :)
<ochosi> wols: so you're sure it's not ubuntu's fault? (i had this laptop-hdd shutdown kernel bug as well...)
<fuzzy_logic> wols: http://pastebin.com/933450
<ktron> Anyone know offhand where (the|a) howto on installing lilo in/for ubuntu is?
<Shamail> i tried many things, but it seems there is no such thing... mplayer always start with vol around 88
<yondie> ktron, and what is the reason behind it?
<dyrne> Shamail: im not sure offhand but does the /etc/mplayer/*.conf file have that setting commented out?
<edison_> hello, ive got ubuntu dapper with cedega 6 working but i cant get need for speed most wanted running, please help me :(
<ktron> yondie: XFS didn't seem to play well
<ktron> (with grub)
<Shamail> lemme chech
<wifimonste1> wols: nothing very interesting in there /usr/share/doc/wireless-tools
<Tremitos> yo
<scope006> hmm looks like other inspiron 9300 users are having the wierd tone and volume problems too.  but no responses on the boards yet.
<wifimonste1> wols: I am using bcm43xx
<ktron> yondie: But I think that's expected, isn't it?
<wols> wifimonste1: you said you used ndiswrapper
<claudia> ola
<wols> edison_: what videocard do you have and what driver for it do you use?
<siva214215> wols < nothing helpful bugs.ubuntu
<Tremitos> no
<claudia> eeeeoooo
<siva214215> Is there anyone who know about this uninterruptible issue.
<wifimonste1> wols: no, I used ndiswrapper before with edgy, I cant get that to work so Im using the bcm43xx
<rope> Hi, how can i remove the XFCE desktop?
<fuzzy_logic> wols: can you help me?
<edison_> wols, msi nx7600gt and the regular nvidia driver
<siva214215> please check this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=464973
<dyrne> rope: it doesnt take up much space if you intend to keep gnome
<fuzzy_logic> rope: type sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop
<rope> dyrne: No, i want to install fluxbox
<wols> edison_: then the ubuntu part is exhausted. ask cedega
<rope> fuzzy_logic: I made that, but when i installed it it took much mouch longer than removeing it, so i wasnt sure if i ereased it compleatly
<ktron> yondie: actually, it looks like what I tried to do half-worked-- I tried to make a ~500m /boot... maybe I'll try again and see
<wols> fuzzy_logic: not pastebin it takes ages to laod. use
<wols> !paste | fuzzy_logic
<ubotu> fuzzy_logic: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Shamail> i have installed compiz, but i cannot start it... the window border disappears...
<fuzzy_logic> rope: removing things takes always much less time than installing :)
<fuzzy_logic> wols: ok just a sec
<rope> fuzzy_logic: Ok, i'll reboot then. Thanks! :)
<kaktuskatta> nickrud: please see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26617/
<dyrne> rope: id remove some of the gtk libs but thatll effect other apps so do that if you only want bas ubuntu and xserver and fonts and fluxbox. the other apps you might have to reinstall. not sure otherwise
<GizDrak> !blkid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<rope> Ok, thanks!
<dyrne> fuzzy_logic: apt-get removes using metapackage now?
<wifimonste1> Wols, thing is my wireless is even far slower than 11mb/s I mean, my broadband is only 7mb/s
<nickrud> kaktuskatta, so you'd do sudo e2label /dev/sdb1 <name>
<ThRiX_> Hi at all
<kaktuskatta> yup
<fuzzy_logic> dyrne: i don't know what you are talking about
<fuzzy_logic> wols: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26618/
<wifimonste1> Wols, Im getting downloads of 20kb/s from sourceforge
<neverblue> well that was fun :/
<kritzstapf> vsftp: 500 OOPS: cannot change directory:/home/ftp -- where to change this directory?
<neverblue> BIOS wasnt recognizing it
<mookid> Can anyone tell me why I only have 1024 x 768 available and my monitor can display 1280 x 1024
<jr[br] > hi all
<ochosi> wols: smartctl doesn't seem to work on my external usb-hdd... any other ideas?
<erUSUL> !fixres | mookid
<ubotu> mookid: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<UberHalogen> Hi, Where can I find information on USB drivers available on Ubuntu? I recently purchased a Linksys WUSB54GS-UK (the not -UK version was recommended on the FSF website) and I was wondering if the drivers are available on ubuntu 6, I don't want to waste time downloading Ubuntu 7 (which I will be able to do once I get the internet using this wi-fi reciver anyway) or installing Ubuntu (I have...
<UberHalogen> ...Debian at the moment (although its wireless config box isn't so great). So any help would be great.
<wols> fuzzy_logic: I said commandline AND outpuz of that dpkg -l | grep nvidia statement. but anyways: I clearly see you have nvidia stuff installed:
<wols> fuzzy_logic: ii  nvidia-kernel- 1.0.9756-100+2 NVIDIA binary kernel module for Linux 2.6.20
<yondie> i think the fastest way to restart your x is Ctrl + Alt + backspace
<Shamail> hey what is this !<some thing> ???
<mookid> thanks erUSUL :)
<cov3rt> mookid: try editing xorg.conf to allow higher resolution
<dyrne> UberHalogen: id do a google search like 'site:ubuntuforums.org feisty usbdevicemodel'
<erUSUL> mookid: no problem ;P
<kaktuskatta> nickrud: quite annoying and frustrating that I
<dyrne> UberHalogen: or use the livecd
<mookid> ;)
<kaktuskatta> 'm unable to change label
<UberHalogen> dyrne: ok
<fuzzy_logic> wols: yes but the version of that nvidia-kernel thing is different than the nvidia-glx.. how do i get the nvidia-kernel to be the same version as nvidia-glx?
<wols> untill evreyy single line with nvidia is gone, don't stop removing
<Shamail> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<wols> fuzzy_logic: yes, and it can cause problems cause it's installed. your problem IS: the kernel module is different from the glx...
<Shamail> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nickrud> kaktuskatta, you got my attention cuz I am getting rid of my amd64 install and putting debian there; I changed the label just now as a first step
<fuzzy_logic> wols: exactly.. i know that.. but how do i solve that problem?
<wols> fuzzy_logic: I told you
<kaktuskatta> nickrud: I C
<wols> dpkg -l |grep nvidia   and apt-get remove --purge <packagename>
<kaktuskatta> The wierd thing is that I were able to change this before I upgraded to feisty
<fuzzy_logic> wols: what package do i have to remove?
<wols> kaktuskatta: are your root while changing it?
<kaktuskatta> wols:
<kaktuskatta> wols: yes
<wols> fuzzy_logic: all that show up in the command I told you
<wols> I won't tell it a 3rd time
<neverblue> now the fun part begins
<beb> some people in here have experience with eclipse and maven?
<fuzzy_logic> wols: sorry but somehow i don't understand some things you are saying.. but i think i get it now..
<wols> beb: a) don't ask to ask b) better ask a java channel
<beb> wols, nobody respond but thanks
<olrrai> see u later
<scope006> not sure if anyone else by chance is running a Dell Inspiron 9300:  but Master Mono controls the sub, and the master volume and pcm on device 1 and 2 in sound settings control the other speakers.  Adjust as needed.
<scope006> ./fixed
<wols> fuzzy_logic: can you repeat it in your own word so that we all understand each other and talk about the same
<wols> beb: well it's kinda OT here and just cause they don't repsond iit's not our purpose to answer it
<tck> where can i get sndconfig for feisty?
<wols> tck: isn't that a rh kinda thing?
<chadeldridge> scope006:  the same thing goes for the XPS Gen2 which i am running ... took a while to figure that one out
<beb> wobx, OT?
<wols> !sound | tck
<ubotu> tck: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<wols> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tck> wols, yeah as far as i know, but used to be in ubuntu
<fuzzy_logic> wols: i have to type dpkg -l | grep nvidia and all the packages shown there i have to remove with apt-get remove --purge <packagenames>
<Teemu> Does anyone know a good OneNote replacement for Ubuntu?
<wols> fuzzy_logic: yep! :)
<neverblue> I updated this system last week (the one I pulled the HD out of, and added it to my current system) and when I rebooted, I got this error: 'crc error kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block (0,0) '
<fuzzy_logic> wols: thanks for your help.. will try that
<wols> fuzzy_logic: you want a clean nvidia slate. after the removing we will hunt files left over fromt he nvidia.com isntaller. and then you can begin with the normal ubuntu nvidia install
<Rope> fuzzy_logic: I removed the xubuntu-desktop, in fact it says it is not installed. but still have the X with xfce
<scope006> chad:  yeah i was beating my skull against the keyboard for a while there.  lol
<neverblue> i can read the system just fine, I think the update (might have been the update with the linux-headers, etc...) might have messed up my "boot sequence"?
<edison_> no one here playing need for speed most wanted with cedega??????
<wols> Rope: xubuntu-desktop is a meta-package. it has not files only dependencies. Rope dpkg -l |grep xfce. remove all those
<scope006> time to get back to work aka get the Saga of Ryzom running on my lappy in ubuntu.  O.o
<wols> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<eoj> does ubuntu have a style guide or templates for documentation?
<Rope> wols:  Thanks
<geniusvicks> how does one remove the icons of the hard disk drives from the destop?
<dyrne> Rope: do a 'locate xfce4 | grep lib' and remove one of those maybe or the gtk thing
<dyrne> Rope: trick is to remove a common dependancy
<yondie> geniusvicks, find it around gconf-editor
<Rope> dyrne: i made apt-get remove xfce* :)
<fuzzy_logic> wols: when i try apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx it says that nvidia-glx is not installed
<gnuts> anybody know how to undervolt a turion x2 64 tl-50 in feisty? is this an ok place to ask?
<geniusvicks> yondie, when I type that in terminal I get gconf : command not found
<domingez> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<wols> fuzzy_logic: dpkg --purge nvidia-glx. only it's config files are still there. it's "rc"
<yondie> geniusvicks, gconf-editor
<fuzzy_logic> wols: thanks
<eoj> nm, found it here: http://doc.ubuntu.com/styleguide/styleguide.html
<nickrud> eoj, yes, but you'd probably be best asking on #ubuntu-doc
<geniusvicks> yondie, its working now
<cov3rt> Is it possible to run a 3G Woosh Wireless Network pcmcia card on ubuntu feisty?
<mat1980> installed kde, I would remove gdm and use kdm. But removing gdm will remove gnome... some solution? I don't think gdm is so mandatory for gnome to work...
<nickrud> mat1980, sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm and choose kdm; gdm will still be there but not used
<nickrud> mat1980, in fact when you install kdm, that's done automatically iirc
<neverblue> I updated this system last week (the one I pulled the HD out of, and added it to my current system) and when I rebooted, I got this error: 'crc error kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block (0,0) '
<neverblue> i can read the system just fine, I think the update (might have been the update with the linux-headers, etc...) might have messed up my "boot sequence"?
<wols> cov3rt: what chip does the card use?
<letronje> hi how do i configure ubuntu client machines to authenticate  from a central ubuntu server  ?
<chadeldridge> is there any way to make Gnome remember where things are on the screen so they open the same every time?
<sql_hesw> I am getting the below error when i do apt-get update
<sql_hesw> The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2D6CFB44DD800CD9
<wols> letronje: NIS probably
<mat1980> nickrud: I did... but I think it's foolish that removing gdm will remove all gnome...
<wols> mat1980: it doesn't remove gnome
<nickrud> mat1980, it only removes ubuntu-desktop, not gnome.
<yondie> nah it won`t remove gnome
<wols> mat1980: it only removes a meta package with no files in it
<TheCreationist> I just installed Feisty from the live cd, but when logging into gnome, the screen goes completely white with a mouse cursor.  What did I do wrong and how do I fix it?
<defrysk> mat switching beteween gdm and kdm is done with sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<fuzzy_logic> wols: i finished removing and purging all of the things listed.. is now everything clear? can i now just install the nvidia-glx package?
<Cement> Someone knows a program to lower your fans?
<defrysk> mat1980,  switching beteween gdm and kdm is done with sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<nickrud> chadeldridge, there's a thing called devilspie that you can use to get that effect
<geniusvicks> yondie, what column should I look at?>
<chadeldridge> seems to only work with metacity though .. and i am using berly
<chadeldridge> beryl that is
<wols> fuzzy_logic: not yet. soory
<wols> fuzzy_logic: find / -name nvidia*
<mat1980> wols: try to remove it... you'll see what packages it will try to remove... Not only meta-package gnome-desktop. I tried and stopped from doing that.
<wols> fuzzy_logic: sudo find / -name nvidia*
<yondie> geniusvicks, apps/nautilus/desktop
<nickrud> chadeldridge, no clue then, sorry.
<defrysk> mat1980, no need to remove gdm
<wols> mat1980: paste what it removes in a pastebin please. with the commandline you use
<chadeldridge> np ... anyone know ?
<defrysk> mat1980,  switching beteween gdm and kdm is done with sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<hermit_> hi all, anyone recommend a dvd-burner to buy for my Ubuntu box?
<mezziah> back.
<yondie> geniusvicks, untick the volume visible
<wols> !effects | chadeldridge
<ubotu> chadeldridge: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<wols> hermit_: an NEC one
<pihus> suddenly (I think after a update few weeks ago) I can't see how much battery I have left. It just says that it's running AC power, even if it isnt't
<pihus> what could be the issue?
<hermit_> ok wols thanks
<wols> hermit_: but: #hardware
<hwilde> !hardware | hermit_
<ubotu> hermit_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<hermit_> ok thank you
<cov3rt> wols: unsure. i'm a newbie at this, trying to get my laptop running ubuntu. how do i find out?
<pihus> nobody knows? :s
<TheCreationist> I just installed Feisty from the live cd, but when logging into gnome, the screen goes completely white with a mouse cursor.  What did I do wrong and how do I fix it?
<wols> cov3rt: lspcmcia
<neverblue> anyone able to help with my update issue?
<geniusvicks> yondie, Thanks
<dyrne> pihus: try booting one of the older kernels at grub menu
<wols> neverblue: are you ignoring me?
<jintxo> hermit_, I have a Pioneer 110 (or 111 can'tremember) works fine
<neverblue> TheCreationist, setup your xorg.conf properly?
<pihus> ke-, gonna try it out real soon
<wols> hermit_: all IDE ones will work pretty much
<ochosi> hi, i already asked before, but: my usb-hdd doesn't spin down correctly when being disconnected after being unmounted (also from the terminal). it produces some kind of clicking noise...
<TheCreationist> neverblue: It's a fresh install.  Haven't been able to login at all yet.
<phretor> hi there
<TheCreationist> neverblue: Well, I'm logged in, but only in CLI.
<damire> hola
<neverblue> TheCreationist, ok, so what error?
<phretor> how do I enable kernel event auditing?
<fuzzy_logic> wols: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26621/
<hwilde> TheCreationist, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<TheCreationist> neverblue: There is no error message.  The mouse still moves, but the screen is completely white.
<damire> hola algun jaquer ?
<neverblue> TheCreationist, in the cli, check dmesg
<mezziah> hola damire, en este canal so se habla ingls, visita #ubuntu-es para hablar en spanol
<hwilde> !es | damire
<ubotu> damire: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<neverblue> might give you a hint to any error
<damire> ok gracias
<dyrne> one of these days im going to learn spanish..
<hwilde> easier to build an irc client with auto translation built in
<neverblue> I updated this system last week (the one I pulled the HD out of, and added it to my current system) and when I rebooted, I got this error: 'crc error kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block (0,0) ' :: i can read the system just fine, I think the update (might have been the update with the linux-headers, etc...) might have messed up my "boot sequence"?
<defrysk> dyrne, to learn spanish /j #ubuntu-es ;p
<claudio> antos
<dyrne> bien!
<mat1980> wols: uhm... strange thing. The problem is on kubuntu. If I install gnome-desktop and than try to remove gdm it will ask to remove a lot of packeges of gnome (not only metapackages). On ubuntu this doesn't happen. Ok, it doesn't matter. It's not a problem. Thanks.
<Sted85> ciao a tutti
<phretor> nothing about auditing?
<mezziah> hehe dyrne i already started learning.. as it seems it's worth.
<hwilde> pihus, you could reinstall acpi packages
<wols> fuzzy_logic: ok. you're clean. no nvidia X driver files/libs. apt-get clean to delete the old .deb files for installing (warning: it will delete all other files in your apt-cache. but you can always reload them frm ubuntu.com. and it will free a lot of diskspace probably)
<Sted85> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<TheCreationist> Okay, this irc client sucks.  What is a good cli client?  I installed ircii, but it says command not found.
<defrysk> mat1980, JUST DONT REMOVE GDM
<hwilde> TheCreationist, XChat
<neverblue> TheCreationist, xchat
<hwilde> TheCreationist, or just plain "irc"
<fuzzy_logic> wols: ok will do that
<defrysk> mat1980, to switch between gdm kdm do sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<hwilde> !kubuntu | mat1980
<claudio> douglas santos do nacsimento
<ubotu> mat1980: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<fuzzy_logic> wols: what now?
<phretor> ok, do I have to wander that nobody does know what auditing is?
<mat1980> defrysk: ok, thanks.
<wols> fuzzy_logic: now you do a normal nvidia install
<wols> !nvidia | fuzzy_logic
<ubotu> fuzzy_logic: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jintxo> TheCreationist, did you mean irssi?
<TheCreationist> Okay, XChat is for gnome... I asked about for the CLI ;)
<hwilde> TheCreationist, just plain "irc" works nice in the terminal.
<neverblue> xchat is not just for Gnome :)
<fuzzy_logic> wols: ok thanks
<neverblue> its a GUI irc cleint
<neverblue> if you want a cli irc, sudo aptitude install irssi
<wols> TheCreationist: irssi is the best for cli. none othre :)
<defrysk> neverblue, its a gtk2 app
<wols> TheCreationist: also use screen then
<neverblue> defrysk, im sure
<hwilde> TheCreationist, /usr/bin/irc   it is good enough
<defrysk> neverblue, suited to gnome
<defrysk> and xfce4
<wols> defrysk: but not a gnome one. doesn't link to gnome libs
<neverblue> that gnome-xchat
<mat1980> hwilde: I know there is kde irc channel, I just thought that the ubuntu should has the same problem. I was wrong.
<neverblue> which is different than xchat
<defrysk> wols, ok, agree
<defrysk> gnome-xchat is your royal uglyness
<neverblue> I updated this system last week (the one I pulled the HD out of, and added it to my current system) and when I rebooted, I got this error: 'crc error kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block (0,0) ' :: i can read the system just fine, I think the update (might have been the update with the linux-headers, etc...) might have messed up my "boot sequence"?
<neverblue> defrysk, i like a feature or two
<TheCreationist> Okay, I'm back.  I reconfigured my xorg.conf but I still only get a white screen when logging into gnome.
<neverblue> type multiple lines from the same user, the username isnt added on the next lines
<hwilde> neverblue, it is probably a grub error locating partition (0,0) the harddrive probably is recognized as something else now
<cov3rt> wols: sorry, i haven't actually got it with me. :s
<defrysk> neverblue, tried it , but used xchat too long to appreciate the gnome version
<neverblue> hwilde, what do I need to do to troubleshoot?
<neverblue> defrysk, you wouldn't appreciate it :)
<defrysk> neverblue, hehe
<phretor> ok, nobody does know what auditing is. Doesn't #ubuntu-security exist?
<Jack_Sparrow> !libdvdcss2
<asep> ng two NIC on ubuntu 7.04 server
<neverblue> i used it for 2-3 days, and wanted to rewrite it
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<wols> cov3rt: do you know what brand/model it is. then you can google for it
<neverblue> the missing userlist was a big thing for me
<hwilde> neverblue, match /boot/grub/menu.lst with the output from "sudo fdisk -l" and make sure it is lookign at the right harddrive and partition
<asep> how to configuring two NIC on ubuntu 7.04 server
<pihus>  /bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: not found <- what should I install for that? just apt-get install esd doesn't do it
<jintxo> TheCreationist, if it's only a gnome problem (like maybe xfce or kde or whatever work fine) and you don't mind loosing your gnome settings, you could try rm'ing all the .gnome or .gnome2 directories in your home directory and restarting gnome, I guess
<hwilde> asep, man ifconfig
<hwilde> asep, man /etc/network/interfaces
<wols> pihus: search for bin/esd filename on packages.ubuntu.org
<wols> pihus: some esound package probably
<TheCreationist> jintxo: I thought of trying that.  This is a completely fresh install, so that won't be an issue.  I'll give it a shot.
<wols> asep: configure them for what? what is your goal?
<pihus> esound it is :D tnx
<wols> asep: eg. you do want to do NAT with it (a router)?
<asep> i want to make my server as router
<neverblue> hwilde, can I do that with the HD removed from my system, and added into this one?
<jintxo> TheCreationist, if it's fresh fresh, maybe just clean out your home dir completely, make sure you got rid of everything and start from a "clean" profile
<hwilde> neverblue, where there's a will there's a way
<erUSUL> pihus: enlightment sound daemon esd the sound server of gnome (originaly, eons ago of enlightment). Now is being replaced by pulse audio iirc
<fuzzy_logic> wols: i have to reboot now.. i will tell you if it works
<k1gw1> asep: insatll webmin on it and connect to it from another machine if you wanna set it up as a router. makes it much easier.
<montserrat> ola
<montserrat> k te cuentas
<pihus> erUSUL, got it working already :)
<pihus> am I right that apt-get autoremove isn't really safe?
<pihus> it somewhy removed my esound, gnome-session and bunch of other stuff
<swooney> hey guys, since the other day my new windows aren't coming up in front, i think i installed avant-window-navigator, could that be the cause?
<asep> i had two NIC on my PC but only on e which can detect ?
<me353> swooney: highly probable
<gharz> guys, how do i type arabic texts?
<asep> no
<wols> asep: which two nics?
<nexous> Hi, when i go to install msttcorefonts from terminal, i get 'E: package msttcorefonts has no installation candidate'
<wols> !info avant-window-navigator
<ubotu> Package avant-window-navigator does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ziggy23> Will Ubuntu read a Mac OS X formatted volume (for data recovery purposes)?
<wols> !info msttfcorefonts
<ubotu> Package msttfcorefonts does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<cyras> hi
<cyras> room
<wols> ziggy23: I think yes. dunno about write access
<nexous> Oh, i thought i had them on there before. Wierd.
<wols> nexous: check universe/multiverse. and if it doesn't exist there either: get it from debian, they have it
<nexous> wols: alright thanks.
<defrysk> !info msttcorefonts
<wols> nexous: the fact that apt knwos about it without install candidate says it was in ubuntu at one time at least
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.8ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 34 kB, installed size 208 kB
<etio> miche
<ziggy23> ok do you think I might be able to pull contents off to an external volume ?
<wols> defrysk: thanks
<defrysk> wols, you had a minor typo ;)
<TheCreationist> Okay, a fresh install of Ubuntu Feisty and when trying to log in to gnome, my screen goes completely white with just a mouse cursor.  I have removed all ~/.gnome* and reconfigured the xserver.  What else can I try?
<wols> ziggy23: gry it. only one way to find out
<wols> defrysk: I ususlly have more than minor ones!
<ziggy23> ok thank
<defrysk> hehe
<fuzzy_logic> wols: it's not working.. it is the same problem, it gives the EXACT same error message.. grrr
<wols> TheCreationist: install another window manage (fluxbox!) and select it in gdm
<wols> fuzzy_logic: what message?
<fuzzy_logic> wols: but i have found something that is strange
<fuzzy_logic> wols: that about the kernel module
<wols> fuzzy_logic: dmesg output, xorg.log content in a pastebin
<gharz> guys, how can i have arabic text input?
<ashu18> wols: remember me??? is gonzoism here??
<chadeldridge> Am i correct in saying that in Gnome you cannot have different icons on each of your desktops yet?
<cov3rt> wols: the card is made by IPWireless. uses 3G UMTS TDD technology. thats all the information i can find
<fuzzy_logic> wols: dmesg output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26623/.. xorg.log is on the way
<wols> ashu18: yes I do. I dunno about him
<wols> gharz: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=arabic&searchon=all&subword=1&version=feisty&release=all
<sowngold> i thinks to use ubuntu very diffrent
<inthepit> hello all.  quick question.  i lost grub can i re-install it from the live or alternate cd?
<gharz> thanks
<wols> cov3rt: ow. that is no WLAN. that is a mobile phone data card...
<wols> cov3rt: tricky
<fuzzy_logic> wols: where is the xorg.log placed?
<wols> !grub | inthepit
<ubotu> inthepit: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ashu18> wols: does fedora or any other linux distro got better hardware support than ubuntu???
<wols> inthepit: yes. see links
<wols> ashu18: we dunno. we only know ubuntu...
<inthepit> thanks a bunch
<chadeldridge> cov3rt:  who is the provider of that card .. .if its anything like my sprint card you will have to use some PPP dialer to make it work after getting it installed
<ashu18> oh...
<wols> ashu18: you can have luck or you don't. but by all means ubuntu should detect your CD just fine
<Scunizi> inthepit, checkout http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm for good grub help.. It was my rescue.
<TheCreationist> Okay, I'm booted into recovery mode since the other method keeps locking up the entire system.
<wols> TheCreationist: X problems?
<TheCreationist> I still can't login to gnome (I get a completely white screen with a mouse cursor) and my system locks up very frequently.
<TheCreationist> wols: Yes, I do believe so.
<TheCreationist> wols: Fresh install of Feisty
<sinnlos> hello i have 2 monitors and i want to have in the second screen the 2. virtual desktop ...
<fuzzy_logic> wols: where is the xorg.log?
<wols> TheCreationist: what driver what card?
<wols> fuzzy_logic: /var/log
<sowngold> exit
<B2Ka> hey
<TheCreationist> wols: I have a GeForce 6200.  I've tried the nv, vesa, and vga drivers so far... same results.
<B2Ka> Can I install Amarok on Ubuntu not Kubuntu
<defrysk> B2Ka, yes
<chadeldridge> B2ka:  yes .. its in the repository
<ashu18> B2Ka: yes you can
<wols> TheCreationist: your problem is not the videocard and its driver. your problem is gnome
<B2Ka> i can install it without install kde?
<wols> TheCreationist: create another user and run startx as that user
<fuzzy_logic> wols: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26624/
<ashu18> B2Ka: you can have it without kde
<defrysk> B2Ka, you need some kde stuff , like qt to make it work
<chadeldridge> B2Ka:  yes ... but you might want to look at Exaile! which is written for gnome
<cov3rt> wols: yes it sure isnt behaving itself. pcmcia slot status returns that it recognises something there and what voltage it needs, but that it has no driver.
<TheCreationist> wols: Why would that matter?  I've deleted all of my ~/.gnome* directories.
<TheCreationist> wols: That would have the same result as a new user, wouldn't it?
<wols> fuzzy_logic: glx is 9631, kernel module is 9755. remove the nvidia-glx and install the 9755 glx
<ashu18> B2Ka: get an easier nick name...it's very difficult to type 'B2Ka' - 2 capitals, 1 small and a number in the middle
<B2Ka> ;p
<wols> TheCreationist: that would work too fo course. I'm just eleiminating possibilities. you didn'te tell me that you did that
<defrysk> fuzzy_logic, use remove --purge
<B2Ka> so what i need to install amarok ?
<TheCreationist> wols: Oh, I had mentioned it before, you must have just missed it :)
<tck> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<wols> TheCreationist: remove all of gnome (removing libgtk does the trick and reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<B2Ka> can you give me the right command?
<fuzzy_logic> wols: the new one is not working good.. it must be possible to install just the normal nvidia-glx?? it worked before..
<cov3rt> wols: i can't find record of any-one since 2.6.0x kernel even attempting it
<wols> TheCreationist: didn't help you for long
<fuzzy_logic> defrysk: i tried that.. but that didn't work..
<defrysk> B2Ka, you need to install it with synaptic and the dependencies wil be resolved autmagically
<endo> !murrine | endo
<TheCreationist> wols: Okay, so in recovery mode apparently you only get one tty?
<defrysk> fuzzy_logic, have you used envy or something ?
<wols> cov3rt: what does it recognize? also: don't check only for ubuntu, check for linux in general
<endo> does anyone know how I go about installing this? http://murrine.netsons.org/?q=node/36
<B2Ka> woow
<B2Ka> exaile is nice too
<wols> TheCreationist: single user mode I guess :)
<fuzzy_logic> defrysk: i have tried that.. yes
<B2Ka> but have exaile a plugin with Last.fm ?
<TheCreationist> wols: Then I need to reboot first :)
<wols> defrysk: he did at least once yes
<defrysk> B2Ka, exaile is a nice amarok wannabee
<TheCreationist> wols: brb....
<defrysk> thought so wols one sev I know the solution
<TheCreationist> wols: What was the package you wanted me to remove again?
<defrysk> sec
<B2Ka> have exaile a last.fm plugin ?
<chadeldridge> endo:  download the package, untar it, then inside that directory do a sudo ./configure, then a make, then a sudo make install
<wols> fuzzy_logic: nvidia-glx-new is what you want
<wols> TheCreationist: dpkg -l|grep libgtk
<endo> chadeldridge: thank you
<chadeldridge> np .. yell if you need help
<wols> TheCreationist: it will remove a LOT of dependencies btw
<TheCreationist> wols: Thank you.
<TheCreationist> wols: But ubuntu-deskto will install everything I need again, correct?
<wols> endo: don't do this
<fuzzy_logic> wols: nvidia-glx-new didn't work.. i have tried that before.. my screen was moved like 15 cm.. it HAS to be possible on some way to just install the normal nvidia-glx?? as i said it worked before
<saya> helloooo !
<B2Ka> hey, does exaile have a last.fm plugin ?
<wols> endo: read up on siomething like checkinstall first
<endo> wols: what's wrong with murrine? it looks sooo nice
<endo> ok
<chadeldridge> everyone loves checkinstall ... lol
<troopperi> use automatix2 to install nvidia...workin for me geforce fx5500
<wols> fuzzy_logic: then look for a nvidia 96.31 kernel module. all I could find is the source for that (which you can use via module-assistant but you have to compile it yourself)
<wols> nvidia-kernel-source build-essential module-assistant. you need them all then
<fuzzy_logic> wols: how do i to that?
<Slipzer0> How do I make mplayer the default video player?
<defrysk> fuzzy_logic, sorry no solution
<Slipzer0> and possibly remove totem?
<Panzer_> I have a ati 8500
<Panzer_> I have DLed the drivers for it
<Panzer_> I think
<defrysk> fuzzy_logic, try this :
<Panzer_> but what I have got says for xorg 7
<defrysk> fuzzy_logic, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<cov3rt> wols:  root@austin-laptop:/home/austin# cardctl info ... PRODID_1="IPWireless" ... PRODID_2="3G Data Modem" ... PRODID_3="V 0.1" ... PRODID_4="" ... MANFID=02f2,0100 ... FUNCID=255
<Panzer_> should I run that though?
<wols> Panzer_: you need 100.xx drivers. not in ubuntu so far. maybe in gutsy. check a backport
<defrysk> fuzzy_logic, then sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Panzer_> this is older ATI card
<fuzzy_logic> defrysk: i have already installed it.. but then i get an error message
<wols> defrysk: he already has
<defrysk> dam
<cov3rt> wols: and  root@austin-laptop:/home/austin# cardctl config
<cov3rt> Socket 0:
<cov3rt>   Vcc 3.3V  Vpp1 3.3V  Vpp2 3.3V
<fuzzy_logic> wols: i installed all that.. what do i have to do now?
<wols> fuzzy_logic: m-a
<defrysk> fuzzy_logic, what went wrong with the envy package ?
<wols> 1ency
<wols> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<defrysk> wols, true
<wols> defrysk: read the last phrase
<defrysk> but i have tested it
<endo> wols: looks like a usefull program. thanks a lot
<fuzzy_logic> wols: what do you mean by that?
<defrysk> and managed to remove it even
<danshtr> hi all, I am using NetworkManager. Is it possible to send commands to it via command line?
<defrysk> ahwell, have to stop
<wols> fuzzy_logic: run it "m-a"
<wols> start with "m-a prepare" if you want to stay on cli
<fuzzy_logic> wols: do i have to choose prepare?
<wols> yes
<wols> it will isntall kernel headers too iirc. I forgot them
<fuzzy_logic> wols: it says Press Return to continue... what is Return?
<chadeldridge> enter
<fuzzy_logic> chadeldridge: thanks
<fuzzy_logic> wols: what now?
<wols> select. choose your kernel module
<fuzzy_logic> wols: is the kernel module nvidia-kernel?
<CoOlGhOsT> hey.. just got a new hdd. i partioned it and formatted as ext3. now its time for mounting... but how do i grant rw access to all???
<neztiti> guys can someone help me
<neztiti> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26625/
<wols> or nvidia-kernel-source yes
<lacrymology> I followed the guide in help.ubuntu.org to install the nvidia drivers, but it doesn't find the kernel module in all kernels
<fuzzy_logic> wols: do i also have to choose nvidia-kernel-legacy?
<lacrymology> can somebody help, please?
<neztiti> can one help me with dxr3 card???
<wols> neztiti: do what the friendly message says: see dmesg
<wols> fuzzy_logic: NO
<wols> unless: what nvidia card?
<neztiti> wols: yes
<jamman> lacrymology, you must recompile with each kernel.
<wols> neztiti: have you done what the error says? and?
<fuzzy_logic> wols: nvidia gforce go 6600
<wols> fuzzy_logic: you're fine. no legacy
<wols> only nvidia-kernel
<fuzzy_logic> wols: ok thanks
<wols> that one is for old gf2 cards
<jamman> lacrymology, basically, if you have it compiled for one kernel, it won't work on any newer or older one.
<fuzzy_logic> wols: what do i have to choose now?
<lacrymology> jamman: I know that, but I don't know how to recompile for each kernel
<neztiti> wols : em8300: Unknown symbol i2c_bit_del_bus
<jamman> lacrymology, are you trying to use the new kernel?
<instabin> Can I setup network load balencing over 2 network connections?
<jamman> lacrymology, newER anyways...
<lacrymology> jamman: yes, of course. So, say there's been a kernel update, what do I have to do after it's been installed in order for the modules to work?
<wols> neztiti: some i2c module is missing. locate i2c |grep linux
<sinnlos> join #xfce-de
<fuzzy_logic> wols: what do i have to choose?
<John> Hello everyone.
<jamman> lacrymology, if so then you must go back and do the ./configure, then make, then sudo make install, in the directory that has the nvidia drivers, or re run the binary or whatever it is.
<jamman> lacrymology, basically, you must redo everything.
<darko> hola, alguien pude ayudarme a usar el comando split en ubuntu?
<fuzzy_logic> wols: build or install?
<wols> build at first
<fuzzy_logic> wols: thanks
<wols> fuzzy_logic: this is btw installing nvidia the "debian way" mostly :)
<John> Does anyone have Limewire working?
<eljak> instabin, what do you mean by 2 connections? how your system decides which one to use
<fuzzy_logic> wols: ok :)
<wols> all cause ubuntu fscked up and didn't provide nvidia-kernel drivers anymore but only nnvidia-new-kernel
<wols> fuzzy_logic: but it might show the same thing as the nvidia-new-kernel stuff with 15cm distorted picture. no guarantees
<fuzzy_logic> wols: it didn't before so i hope now it will not too..
<mike__> howdy, I'm trying to enable 3d graphic acceleration ,but when I run sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<lacrymology> jamman: I thought ubuntu was supposed to be smart about these things: new kernel packages should reinstall all modules. Point made, how the hell do I know where the drivers are? I just apt-get install nvidia-glx!
<fuzzy_logic> it's done i guess.. now just restart x?
<mike__> i get an error
<wols> fuzzy_logic: could have been another driver and nvidia.com screwed up...
<wols> no. install it
<mike__> sudo: nvidia-glx-config: command not found
<fuzzy_logic> wols: it asked me if i wanted to install it and i sayed yes.. so i guess it installed
<shwag> I am logging into a box using ssh keys.  I want to set my passwd, but it prompts me for my (current) UNIX password. I dont know what it is, but I am logged in. So I can't set it?
<jamman> lacrymology, oh, well in that case you should be alright... no x tho? or just the wrong xorg?
<wols> mike__: what makes you think that command exists?
<fuzzy_logic> wols: i'm going to restart x.. brb
<wols> fuzzy_logic: check it with dpkg -l |grep nvidia. always check
<mike__> it's inside the ubuntu support forums
<jamman> shwag, do you know the root password?
<mike__> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/graphics-cards.html
<wols> while the computer is your friend, you still check on him :)
<shwag> jamman: i can get it, but im just wondering more as an exercise.
<lacrymology> jamman: the xorg.conf is fine, it says Driver "nvidia", startx says it doesn't find the NVIDIA module, so no, I'm not fine
<jamman> lacrymology, try sudo modprobe nvidia
<jamman> shwag, well, then... guess?
<korny> hi
<mike__> did you see that wols?
<shwag> jamman: not sure i have that much time
<jamman> shwag, is it a school box or something like that?
<korny> how can i access my usb digicam?
<LChris> hi
<aimtrainer> hi does anybody have a little thinkpad-experience? I accedently set the boot mode to some kind of analysation instead of quick and now I dont get in the bios anymore..
<lacrymology> jamman: modprobe, that was it. Will that work forever, on tihs kernel, or just for this boot?
<xst> No matter how hard I try I have not been able to enable an external monitor to my laptop. Every time I configure a secondary monitor in "system settings" X won't restart (using Kubuntu). What should I do?
<jamman> korny, you should be able to just plug it in. if that doesn't work, you may have to specify the device to programe.
<jamman> lacrymology, that will insert the module into the kernel. if that works, i will help you with the rest.
<LChris>  ;)
<jamman> lacrymology, now you may need to run "sudo killall gdm" and then "sudo gdm"
<korny> jamman, i'd like to try via shell. lsusb already knows: Bus 003 Device 003: ID 040a:058f Kodak Co.
<jamman> lacrymology, you WILL need to run those commands.
<wols> lacrymology: put it in /etc/modules and it will work forever
<lacrymology> jamman: wols: it's fine, I broke something before I got the modprobe so I'll have to reinstall
<jamman> korny, well, there should be some way to mount it. almost like a flash drive.
<cov3rt> wols: did you see what it said?
<Carol> hi
<jamman> lacrymology, what did you break? i could probably help, if not somebody else should be able to.
<korny> jamman: what device is it? /dev/sd*1 does not exist
<Erich85> Hello all.  I have Mathematica 6.0 for Linux, I'm trying to figure out how to install it on Feisty Fawn.  Any ideas?
<John> Chatting works, but web pages take forever to load but never get 'Could not find page' error is most likely a firewall issue?
<jamman> korny, no idea. don't have one. try random dev's
<lacrymology> jamman: it's fine, I removed nvidia, thought reinstalling would be faster than twitching with anger
<dawall> hey all!  i need to convert a Visio file into .vxd or something else that Dia can read. Got any tips?
<wols> cov3rt: yes I did. but all I can tell you is to google and fine software/driver/howto for any linux distro. if you find it, it can be adapted for ubunut
<OmegaCenti> My info command seems just to point to the man pages of the commands I am looking up. What gives?
<korny> jamman: which devs?
<wols> but your device is to exotic to have easy support, sorry
<jamman> try something like mount /dev/sd?? and you should be set.
<lacrymology> jamman: but now it will probably autoconfigure it to my current kernel, so I'll have to do this again next time
<stojance> how do I make my dsl connection start on boot?
<OmegaCenti> wols: Its not always very easy to adapt it to ubuntu. However, debian might be the easiest one to "adapt" to ubuntu.
<jamman> lacrymology, yeah, it most likely will.
<wols> OmegaCenti: I never said it's easy. but if one linux can do it. any can.
<wifimonste1> is there a pidgin deb?
<OmegaCenti> wols: Not all linuxes use inittab.....
<wols> !Pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<cov3rt> wols: ohk thanks for trying :) bye all
<wols> OmegaCenti: who cares? all use the same kernel and hecen the same drivers. all use the same network stack, the same ppp, etc
<OmegaCenti> cov3rt: What were you looking for?
<wols> 18:53 < cov3rt> wols: the card is made by IPWireless. uses 3G UMTS TDD technology. thats all the information i can find
<wols> a 3G UMTS PCMCIA card. a "Modem"
<Erich85> Is it possible to install Mathematica 6.0 onto Ubuntu?
<TheCreationist> wols: Okay, I removed and reinstalled all gnome software.  Still the same problem.
<wols> yes, mathematica has alinux version
<TheCreationist> wols: I should say that the live CD worked flawlessly... I don't understand how it would suddenly be broken.
<wols> what does dmesg say? or syslog?
<wols> what if you install another window manager (fluxbox) and choose it in gdm?
<Peptide> Hi. I've been trying to make rhythmbox recognize my media in my removable hard drive. I've clicked on the "scan for removable media" option on the menu but get no response from the software. This does not work with external hard drives?
<jamman> lacrymology, just to let you know, my sig at ubuntu forums is "If at first you don't succed, install, install again..."
<lacrymology> jamman: that sounds like a Windows' motto
<wols> TheCreationist: some confi got fscked. did you purge when you removed the stuff?
<OmegaCenti> wols: I care whenever guides are outdated and talking about lilo which is never used any more and things like inittab have been completely redone and things like the mail command don't even come with ubuntu standard anymore. So yes, soe guides are not that easy to adapt, and this can be quite daunting to some first users. Its almost like saying rsefm (read somebody eles fin manual--in hope that you learn about
<OmegaCenti> ours)
<TheCreationist> wols: Other than problems with ata2, dmesg doesn't report any errors.
<TheCreationist> wols: No, I didn't purge.
<wols> lacrymology: the ubunt/debian one goe "....dpkg-reconfigure again, dpkg-reconfigure again...." :)
<pha|con> OmegaCenti: slackware still uses lilo, but not inittab.  i think it still uses sysV
<Armageddon00> Hello, I'm having some trouble with sound recording through wine.  It deals specificlly with the application ventrilo, and for the record no I cannot use any native apps all my clanmates use this.  The problem is that alsa seems to recognize and record from my mic (I can turn the mic on in the mixer and i hear my voice reverberating through the speakers).  When I try and use alsa in wine with ventrilo I can hear voices, but I cann
<wols> TheCreationist: you should. all the system gnome config files. one could have gone bad. but anayways. install fluxbox just for trial
<lacrymology> still sounds very much Windows like... except for windows it'd be "reboot" instead
<lauriexxx> hello to you all, can anyone help me, i ve installed picasa, and it causing serious conflict, i can seem to remove it via sudo apt-get remove, anbody got a forcing methos?
<cov3rt> i was looking for a driver for an IPWireless pcmcia card used by Woosh
<freepenguin> hello
<wols> pha|con: lilo is a bootlaoder. inittab is part of init (and others), sysv is still used by almost everyone else exccept slack. they use BSD afaik
<OmegaCenti> My info command seems just to point to the man pages of the commands I am looking up. What gives?
<wols> lacrymology: what does apt say when you try. full output in a pastebin
<aimtrainer> Doe sanybody have an idea how I get to a thinkpads bios when I activated diagnostics boot mode?
<wols> OmegaCenti: might have to install the info docs for the packages?
<pha|con> wols: i know what lilo is. Omega was saying no distro uses it anymore
<lacrymology> wols: what? when I try to what?
<pha|con> wols: slack is what i run on my main rig at home
<wols> aimtrainer: #hardware? perhaps #laptops. or look for thw thinkpad wiki with google
<lacrymology> hmm
<OmegaCenti> wols: no idea, is that available in one big package or is that some option I need to give to apt or synaptics?
<wols> pha|con: does it have a /etc/rc2.d ?
<metbsd> i feel kubuntu will delete my winxp partition
<lacrymology> reinstalling didn't work.. still not finding NVIDIA
<wols> OmegaCenti: use some gnu software doc package. like gcc-doc
<aimtrainer> wols thanks I'll try that
<OmegaCenti> metbsd: Then you will feel liberated and refreshed. :)
<wols> OmegaCenti: or locate .info files
<pha|con> wols: no, it does bsd-style.
<wols> metbsd: debian not working out?
<pha|con> wols: typed one thing while thinking another
<user_> hey, guys, i try to make a debian boot floppy with the command "dd if=filename of=/dev/fd0 bs=1024 conv=sync ; sync" and i get this "dd: writing `/dev/fd0': Input/output error" as a respont, is it that my floppy disk is fuck up? anyone ;)
<wols> pha|con: but you said sysv, why?
<metbsd> i tried netbsd, its kde package has permission issue
<pha|con> wols: because i was thinking one thing while typing another
<user_> oups sry fot the F word :)
<metbsd> so i free 8 g to try kubuntu
<metbsd> hoping it to not fck up my laptop
<wols> user_: maybe fd0u1440 or such?
<nosrednaekim> WOW! this channel is packed! (just came from #kubuntu)
<freepenguin> www.freepenguin.it/index-en.html  if somebody want link each other..
<pha|con> wols: i.e., thinking "ubuntu, redhat, et al run sysv" while trying to type out bsd
<user_> wols: hmm
<wols> metbsd: the proper *nix swear word is fsck not fck :)
<wols> pha|con: almsot only slack stays with BSD afaik :)
<Erich85> How do I mount an iso as though it were a CD?
<wols> and more and more use grub
<metbsd> grub is better
<pha|con> wols: i don't like sysv as much as bsd, but i like grub a lot more than lilo
<metbsd> will kubuntu work with my wireless card
<user_> ohh yeah, it worked with one of the nearly teen floppys.. :D
<pha|con> wols: i think i like bsd-style because that's what i learned first
<nosrednaekim> metbsd: depends
<metbsd> netbsd is actually very good
<nosrednaekim> metbsd: whats the chipset?
<wols> metbsd: which card?
<metbsd> atheros ag5005
<wols> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nosrednaekim> metbsd: come over to #kubuntu
<wols> metbsd: is what you need
<metbsd> almost all laptop use this chipset
<wols> metbsd: far from it
<wols> centrine and broadcom is used a lot more
<wols> broadcom by the power of dell and centrino is self explanatory :)
<nosrednaekim> metbsd: please come over to #kubuntu, I can help you better there.
<metbsd> why only 300 in kubuntu
<lacrymology> can somebody help me?
<pha|con> metbsd: if you're using 7.04 *buntu it should work out of the box...that's the chipset my laptop uses.
<lacrymology> soundwave@Optimus:~$ sudo modprobe nvidia
<lacrymology> FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<wols> metbsd: many kubunut people come here
<wols> and just cause it's 1000 people don't mean they have a clue :)
<nosrednaekim> pha|con: mine uses that too... but madwifi doesn't work
<metbsd> how do i check kubuntu version?
<monouser1329906> hey
<wols> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<tsang> hi
<michia> hey, how can i view my partition that i made in windows, its a non windows partition but its in ntfs
<fuzzy_logic> wols: it's STILL not working :(:(:(:(.. i get the SAME error again.. while i saw that it installed the right module.. really weird stuff happening here
* pha|con shrugs
<tsang> does ubuntu run on sparc32?
<wols> *sigh*
<wols> fuzzy_logic: any traces left of 9755? what does dpkg -l say about it?
<pha|con> my wifi has worked out of the box for the past 3 releases
<took> Hello I want to make changes to a directory without being root can I do that?
<nosrednaekim> pha|con: whats your laptop?
<monouser1329906> no
<Viper550> took: no, unless you change the permissions, which require being root
<pha|con> nosrednaekim: satellite m35
<wols> took: only if you have permissions for it
<musiq> Which program (which fits on a boot disk) should i use to format my entire hard disk, and than create partitions for ubuntu?
<lacrymology> please help me? nvidia drivers not working on i386 specific kernels for some reason..
<mc44> tsang: should do
<pha|con> nosrednaekim: it sets at home behind my tv acting as a server now
<took> I have permissions for it Im the only user of the computer.... I cant make any changes to the directly unless Im root which is annoying (its an mplayer folder)
<nosrednaekim> pha|con: heh, my dad has the same computer.... but I don't think it has the AR5005G
<metbsd> weird
<mc44> tsang: at least, there is an ultrasparc server cd
<fuzzy_logic> wols: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26628/ it's all 9631
<metbsd> i dl kubuntu, but it says ubuntu 7.04
<lacrymology> took, what directory, and what's the filesystem?
<tsang> ultrasparc = sparc64
<pha|con> nosrednaekim: it's what i've got...there are subversion of the m35, tho.  mine's m35-s160-something
<nosrednaekim> pha|con: ok..
<wols> fuzzy_logic: modinfo nvidia
<wols> and the xorg.log. paste both
<Ayarcy> Where can I find documentation on setting up a local .deb package server?  The packaging guide on help.ubuntu.com only tells you how to make the .debs, not how to serve them.
<user_> lol, one of teen floppys that finaly works, and now i have to burn boot image on it to start, and the take it and burn root image to use root, one floppy wor all tasks, huh..
<metbsd> how do i install chinese fonts for kubuntu?
<wols> you have 2 nvidia-kernel files. what are they?
<wols> versions I mean
<took> I want to paste some fonts in the mplayer font directory (/usr/share/mplayer/font/) however I cant see the paste option cannot be used in nautilus until I go with root privileges
<fuzzy_logic> wols: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26635/ xorg.log is coming
<pha|con> nosrednaekim: on your restricted drivers list it doesn't list the atheros chipset driver?
<eleytheross> when I use wget -cib url-list, and I get disconnected, it doesnt resume the job, why?
<wols> took: fonts should be world readable I think. go to the terminal and use cp
<GizDrak> does fdisk see gpt disk labels?
<vzalez> hola
<nosrednaekim> pha|con: oh yes, it does, but madwifi doesn't work. Trust me, i've worked for hours with the people over at #madwifi
<pha|con> nosrednaekim: that's really weird
<vzalez> hay alguin que quiera hablar un rato conmigo
<wols> GizDrak: http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=navclient&gfns=1&q=ubuntu+gpt seems to say it can since around edgy
<fuzzy_logic> wols: the xorg.log: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26640/.. its pretty much the same as the old one i would say
<wols> !es | vzalez
<ubotu> vzalez: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<GizDrak> wols: thanks
<nosrednaekim> pha|con: if you go up the madwifi page, the 5005 is not officially working yet...lost of conflicting reports
<nosrednaekim> *lost
<nosrednaekim> *lots
<pha|con> nosrednaekim:  guess i'm one of the lucky ones then
<wols> fuzzy_logic: lsmod |grep nvidia. does it show loaded?
<Erich85> wols:  What is dmesg or syslog?  The problem I'm finding is that there isn't a clear installation program that I can use on the CD.
<lacrymology> ok, no
<lacrymology> wait a second
<wols> Erich85: dmesg is a nice program. syslog is a /var/log/syslog file
<nosrednaekim> pha|con: guess so...
<vzalez> haber si hay alguien que quiera conversar un rato en espaol
<cotyrothery> how do i make wow run in openGL
<wols> Erich85: ask wolfram research not us
<lacrymology> I have a 64b machine running x86 ubuntu. Do I run the 386 or the generic kernel?
<eleytheross> when I use wget -cib url-list, and I get disconnected, it doesnt resume the job, why?
<greyfrog> !es | vzalez
<ubotu> vzalez: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<fuzzy_logic> wols: i'm not sure.. this is the output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26641/
<wols> vzalez: english only in this channel. NO espanol
<Erich85> wols:  Ah, theres a shell script called "MathInstaller", how do I run that?
<wols> it's loaded :( damn
<wols> or: do a rmmod and the modprobe nvidia again
<wols> all sudo of course
<hup3> can you help me?
<hup3> i want those glass effects in my ubuntu. beryl is working fine.
<hup3> what can i do?
<eleytheross> when I use wget -cib url-list, and I get disconnected, it doesnt resume the job, why?
<lacrymology> wols, modprobe nvidia tells me Error running install command for nvidia
<took> how do I tell mplayer which font to use as subtitle?
<Erich85> Ah, Beryl has made my Ubuntu experience unbelievably great.  It's hard to communicate how pretty it is to Windows users.
<wols> lacrymology: self compiled?
<cotyrothery> can anyone tell me how i make world of warcraft run on openGL
<lacrymology> wols, apt-get'ted
<wols> cotyrothery: winehq can
<cotyrothery> ok
<wols> lacrymology: and apt-gettted kernel too? both from ubunut.com or some autmatix, envy, etc stuff?
<aquo> where can i find the xubuntu seeds for germinate?
<fuzzy_logic> wols: it says Not loading nvidia_new module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.. that's because i use the envy driver now (it's not working well.. but its temporarily), but the strange thing is that it says nvidia_new.. don't you think?
<wols> !effects | hup3
<ubotu> hup3: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<hup3> ok, tks
<took> hello, how do I tell mplayer which font to use as subtitle?
<lacrymology> wols, all from ubuntu.com. I'm thinking it might be: I'm running x86 ubuntu on an AMD64, and a i386 kernel
<wols> fuzzy_logic: I have no clue about envy, neither do I support it. see the factoid
<lacrymology> wols, maybe a generic kernel?
<wols> lacrymology: no. that is fine
<cotyrothery> wols: were on there site should i look?
<dyrne> took: i know its a lot of output but mplayer --help will tell you i think
<wols> lacrymology: are you using sudo?
<lacrymology> wols, yes, yes
<wols> cotyrothery: winehq.com and #winehq
<fuzzy_logic> wols: it's not about envy.. it's about that it says that it isn't loading the nvidia_new module.. could that mean that there are still traces left of nvidia-glx-new??
<wols> sudo modprobe nvidia?
<dyrne> took: actually there is a default ttf file i think you can place
<oscurochu> How do I change my screen resolution to 1280x960?
<lacrymology> wols, module NVIDIA not found
<dyrne> took: too
<dyrne> !fixres | oscurochu
<ubotu> oscurochu: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<wols> fuzzy_logic: ina config file like /etc/modules perhaps but i can't load it since it's not there anymore
<lacrymology> wols, FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<crepe> iyooooo
<wols> lacrymology: then you need to install it
<wols> lacrymology: always paste the FULL message
<crepe> wats
<Erich85> My problem with installing the NVIDIA driver was simply that I had to boot as both nolapic and noapic.
<fuzzy_logic> wols: shall i look there?
<crepe> popin
<wols> Erich85: what chipset?
<crepe> wats popin
<lacrymology> wols, that last one was the full message, and I have apt-get'ed it
<crepe> fuk u
<Erich85> wols:  I have a Nvidia Geforce Go 6150
<fuzzy_logic> wols: no indeed it's not there anyone
<oscurochu> How do I change my screen resolution to 1280x1024?
<wols> lacrymology: after long prodding. dpkg -l |grep nvidia. paste it in a pastebin
<fuzzy_logic> *anymore
<crepe> fuck u
<took> dyrne, yes thats what I use (rename font to subfont) but since Im experimenting which font to use its quite tedious
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.235.215]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<TheRedWave> i have installed a new monitor and video card and i am wondering how to fix x i knw that i can start a ive cd and copy over the newly generated x.org file but is the a command to redo x
<fuzzy_logic> wols: ok now i did sudo modprobe nvidia.. what now?
<wols> ompaul: it was a typo. he fscked the wrong device. that's all
<wols> fuzzy_logic: I don't do envy
<lacrymology> wols, http://slexy.org/paste/3181
<ompaul> wols, pm me
<fuzzy_logic> wols: i don't use envy.. i've changed nv (from envy) to nvidia.. and modprobe nvidia went fine now.. what do i have to do now?
<oscurochu> Can someone help me? How do I change my screen resolution to 1280x1024?
<fuzzy_logic> wols: can you help me?
<wols> fuzzy_logic: I don't support envy
<GizDrak> This is driving me crazy I have /dev/sdb1 par got it all formated has ext3 ubuntu and fdisk say it is 18gb if I mount it I see all 2.1tb but it worries me that it think it is 18gb and not 2.1gb
<wols> fuzzy_logic: but look at this http://slexy.org/paste/3181
<wols> that's how dpkg -l | grep nvidia should look like
<fuzzy_logic> wols.... i'm not using envy
<wols> fuzzy_logic: you said it were
<lacrymology> fuzzy_logic, if modprobe went fine, you should restart X?
<wols>  that's because i use the envy driver now
<wols>           (it's not working well.. but its temporarily),
<wols> lacrymology: is your nvidia driver loaded? check lsmod
<fuzzy_logic> wols+lacrymology: i'm going to restart x now.. brb
<oscurochu> Can somebody help me?
<lacrymology> wols, of course it's not.. modprobe nvidia doesn't even find the module
<wols> lacrymology: find /lib -name nvidia*
<lacrymology> but lsmod | grep nvidia returns nothing
<lacrymology> wols, they're there
<wols> lacrymology: do it the bad way: insmod <exact path to nvidia>
<lacrymology> http://slexy.org/paste/3182 just in case
<wols> lacrymology: you did a custom kernel=
<fuzzy_logic> wols: it's still not working.. can you give me that pastebin link again?
<wols> ?
<wols> http://slexy.org/paste/3181
<saintz0r> hey there. i've been trying to install libtorrent on ubuntu 7.04 and it keeps asking me for gcc (i have gcc installed, i unistalled it and reinstalled about 3-4 times). this is what i get: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26642/
<wols> fuzzy_logic: also: never ever go out of irc when you try your X
<wols> it's not needed
<lacrymology> wols, no, I didn't
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> anthony.freenode.net
<wols> lacrymology: what about the compiling and all?
<metbsd> how do i get wireless to work?
<metbsd> it's ath0
<fuzzy_logic> wols: i have now irc open in x.. so when i restart x it closes by itself
<metbsd> detected by kernel already
<wols> what kernel are you running?
<wols> fuzzy_logic: how can you check X when you have vesa or nv in the xorg.conf?
<chadeldridge> saintz0r:  make sure you have G++ installed as well
<mc44> saintz0r: whats wrong with the version of libtorrent in the repos?
<lacrymology> wols, I let apt-get and automatic updates to deal with that. It's a 2.6.20-16-386
<fuzzy_logic> wols: i change it back to nvidia
<stefg> lacrymology: if you install the *-lowlatency image is advisable to install the linux-restricted-modules-*-lowlatency as well
<wols> saintz0r: apt-get install build-essential
<TylerIsACow> I am having an awful time getting xvidcap to work on my x86_64 system does anybody know of a place I can simply download a deb that is compiled for 64 bit? I am on Fiesty 7.04
<lacrymology> stefg, I don't want the lowlatency
<lacrymology> I dont even know what it does
<wols> lacrymology: more responsive for desktops
<fuzzy_logic> wols: here is the output of my dpkg -l | grep nvidia: http://slexy.org/paste/3183
<lacrymology> wols, in exchange for what? this is a development box
<oscurochu> How do I change my screen resolution to 1280x1024? I tried to and the best screen resolution available in the drop list is 800x600.
<stefg> !fixres | oscurochu
<ubotu> oscurochu: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<wols> lacrymology: it's for mmedia productin for example. usually latency goes for throughput
<chadeldridge> oscurochu:  edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to include the 1280x1024 option
<saintz0r> thanks you guys its working
<saintz0r> >:D<
<fuzzy_logic> wols: any idea what i should do now?
<chadeldridge> np saint
<lacrymology> wols, insmod says insmod: error inserting '/lib/linux-restricted-modules/2.6.20-15-386/nvidia/nvidia.mod.o': -1 Unknown symbol in module
<wols> fuzzy_logic: apt-get install irssi, /connect irc.freenode.org, /join ubuntu
<TylerIsACow> I assume by the lack of an answer that nobody knows about my xvidcap problem so here is another one: On every opengl application i run the video flickers does anybody have a fix for that?
<tdoggette> flomius
<wols> fuzzy_logic: runn that in a ctrl+alt+f2 console and use ctrl+at+f3 for running "startx"
<chadeldridge> TylerIsACow:  more info please .. are you running Beryl ?
<TylerIsACow> yes i am running beryl
<metbsd> hey what's password for sudo?
<chadeldridge> disable it .. see if you still have the issue
<greyfrog> metbsd, your password
<POVaddct> metbsd: your user password
<TylerIsACow> alrighty one moment
<fuzzy_logic> wols: i already have irssi.. but it's easier in X because then i can look things up on the internet too
<stefg> !root | metbsd
<ubotu> metbsd: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<fuzzy_logic> wols: any ideas about my problem?
<lacrymology> wols, ok, found the problem
<lacrymology> wols, there's a lot of nvidia module but no nvidia.mod.o under -16-386
<powhatanBob> what is a good utility to create and burn CD/DVD ISO images?
<TylerIsACow> to turn off beryl is it good enough to just select another window manager out of the beryl-manager or do i have to kill the process entirely
<chadeldridge> you can just select metacity or whatever
<CoOlGhOsT> i need some help mounting a drive... it keeps changing placement in the /dev hierachy
<HawkeV> mount via uuid
<cgannon> anybody willing to give me a hand with setting up a working samba share? I'm running feisty and I've set up the share to a directory in my home dir. It's set to rw. When I try to mount the share in windows at //myip/Media (the name of the share, right?) I cannot authenticate. The dialog comes up, but I can't get past it despite using my correct username and password.
<fuzzy_logic> wols: i have to go now.. i will come back asap.. i hope we will solve the problem then.. thanks for your help so far.. very much appreciated
<wols> fuzzy_logic: you have rmmod nvidia and modrpobed it again?
<CoOlGhOsT> HawkeV: I would love to if i knew how... can u give a hand?
<CoOlGhOsT> HawkeV: its a new disk i just put in.
<wols> cgannon: sudo smbpasswd sambauser
<lacrymology> how do I remove old kernel images?
<wols> make the name of it the same as your normal system user
<CoOlGhOsT> HawkeV: its partioned and formatted
<wols> lacrymology: with apt-get remove
<stefg> cgannon: samba authentication by deafault is separate from login authentication. read man smbpasswd, and the !samba factoid
<jharr> Is upstart suppose to eventually replace the init.d scripts?
<cgannon> thanks much, all. I'll give it a try now.
<powhatanBob> Is that HawkeV from thunderlord/strong spirits/mud?
<wols> lacrymology: that is a problem which is why I'M a bit confused. I looked it up but couldn't find it either
<HawkeV> no Bob, tisn't
<powhatanBob> :(
<HawkeV> nice to know that there's someone out there using my handle tho
<HawkeV> heh
<stefg> !samba | cgannon
<ubotu> cgannon: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<lacrymology> wols, I'll just uninstall the old kernels and try reinstalling nvidia
<TylerIsACow> nope it doesn't flicker without beryl is there a way to get around it and still keep beryl cuz i want to play frets on fire (an opengl guitar hero knockoff) and beryl is just awesome. Or perhaps is there some way to automatically disable beryl when i run frets on fire but reenable it when i quit it
<cgannon> I just want to say that I love you guys -so- much.
<lacrymology> wols, and see what happens
<marperez> ola
<rustalot> How do I purge and reinstall Java on my computer?\
<chadeldridge> you can automatically disable beryl with a script .. google it its easy to find
<HawkeV> cgannon: this is #ubuntu, what did you expect?
<TylerIsACow> thanks very much chadeldrige i shall do that
<Sean> lol
<cgannon> HawkeV: I'm a first time user of Ubuntu. I'm used to Gentoo and it taking hours to figure anything out.
<n3rdism> gentoo LOL
<wols> lacrymology: remove nvidia stuff first with apt-get remove --purge
<cgannon> Gentoo has it's merits... But damn is Ubuntu awesome.
<HawkeV> n3rdism: you use ubuntu, and you're saying LOL about gentoo?
<mik3> is there an easy way to get w32codecs now or do i still need to get the .deb
<nothingssomethin> hellow room i have a question
<stefg> cgannon: rumour has ist that *ubuntu* is an ancient african saying for /tired of compiling gentoo/ :-)
<CoOlGhOsT> HawkeV: are you going to help me a little or am I just waiting in vain?
<neverblue> I updated this system last week (the one I pulled the HD out of, and added it to my current system) and when I rebooted, I got this error: 'crc error kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block (0,0) ' :: i can read the system just fine, I think the update (might have been the update with the linux-headers, etc...) might have messed up my "boot sequence"?
<nothingssomethin> what is your question
<chadeldridge> you get that PM TylerIsACow ?
<cgannon> stefg: haha. I think that might be it.
<nothingssomethin> i just loged in
<TylerIsACow> if i did i didnt see it haha
<oskude> hi, i got an old HP E-PC 40 and installed feisty (for my mom). but theres a 30sec long show stopper -> http://osku.de/feisty-20070621-1.png. it seems that its caused by the CD-ROM drive. when i remove the CD-ROM drive, the 30sec "delay" is gone. what could i test ?
<chadeldridge> small flood here then .. sorry
<chadeldridge> (02:06:26 PM) chadeldridge: here is the script
<chadeldridge> (02:06:31 PM) chadeldridge: #!/bin/bash
<chadeldridge> (02:06:35 PM) chadeldridge: killall -s USR2 beryl-manager
<chadeldridge> (02:06:42 PM) chadeldridge: ut2004 $@ ;
<chadeldridge> (02:06:47 PM) chadeldridge: killall -s USR2 beryl-manager
<chadeldridge> (02:06:51 PM) chadeldridge: beryl & emerald --replace &
<chadeldridge> (02:06:55 PM) chadeldridge: exit 0
<chadeldridge> (02:06:58 PM) chadeldridge: thats it
<chadeldridge> (02:07:09 PM) chadeldridge: replace ut2004 with the path and name of the app you wish to run
<stefg> !paste | chadeldridge
<ubotu> chadeldridge: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<chadeldridge> go ahead .. hit the bot !flood thing on me now
<chadeldridge> good mods
<mon^rch> my lcd tv isnt scaling properly... help please...
<TylerIsACow> and this will kill it if i run a certain program or should i insert that into the frets on fire script
<neverblue> anyone help with that booting error?
<doddi> anyone able to help with a c++ problem i have?
<joh_n> does madwifi come already installed with ubuntu?
<stefg> neverblue: this could be related to the nwly adopted ubuntu habit of mounting by UUID
<neverblue> stefg, oh?
<wols> !madwifi
<stefg> !uuid | neverblue
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubotu> neverblue: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<chadeldridge> you have to use that script to launch any app that you wish to turn beryl off for
<chadeldridge> just replace teh ut2004 with your app name and voila
<TylerIsACow> and when i exit the app it will simply come back? very awesome! thanks for the help
<chadeldridge> yes
<chadeldridge> auto relaunches
<saintz0r> what else doest it want from me now?!!? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26644/ :(
<stefg> chadeldridge: instead of floodin #ubuntu why not ask #beryl or #ubuntu-effects... no wobbly windows support in here
<neverblue> stefg, is it best to troubleshoot from my own system, or put the HD back in, boot with a Live CD?
<nothingssomethin> (anyone in chat#  i have a problem and i would liek to know if it might be solved any time soon #any free listeners#
<chadeldridge> stefg ... what you talkin bout willus
<yurimxpxman> could someone please help me with this error? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26643/
<mik3> is there an easy way to get w32codecs now or do i still need to get the .deb
<yurimxpxman> mik3: add the mediubuntu repositories
<saintz0r> btw: that happesn when installing libtorrent
<nothingssomethin> try vlc media player my friend
<mik3> probably easier to find a .deb
<TylerIsACow> /setaway
<dotpavan> nothingssomethin, you havent asked your question.. ask and someone might be able to help
<nothingssomethin> synaptec package manager
<stefg> neverblue: best bet would be to leave it as it is, boot the Desktop CD and evaluate the situation from there.
<kawds> Hello, i am using Nvidia Twinview with two LCDs, i want one LCD to rotate, how do i do that?
<neverblue> ugh
<TheCreationist> Okay, I have a fresh install of Ubuntu Feisty, but when trying to login to gnome, the screen goes completely white with just a mouse cursor.  I've tried removing all ~/.gnome* directories, but no luck.  I installed fluxbox and it works fine.  Anyone able to help with this?
<neverblue> TheCreationist, still having issues?
<TheCreationist> neverblue: Yes.
<nothingssomethin> ok well are you fimilar with the Timex Data Link pda watch???##dotpavan##
<neverblue> TheCreationist, in the cli, check dmesg
<TheCreationist> neverblue: I got Fluxbox working just fine, though... it's gnome that doesn't work at all.
<neverblue> I think that was my last post to you
<neverblue> did you check dmesg?
<TheCreationist> neverblue: Yes... no errors that I could see (other than referring to ata2)
<neverblue> hmmm
<dyrne> TheCreationist: i dont know what youve tried but id rm -fr ~/.gconf to make sure its not a profile issue
<neverblue> is it showing in your processes?
<TheCreationist> neverblue: Is what showing?
<neverblue> what your trying to load
<neverblue> so Gnome
<TheCreationist> neverblue: I know that gnome is working under the white screen because I can hear my instant messanger making sounds as people log in and out.
<wols> TheCreationist: create a new user and try it
<nothingssomethin> ##mik3## many codec problems can be resolved by downloading vlc media player simple search in package manager
<dotpavan> nothingssomethin, see last para at http://elibrary.fultus.com/technical/topic/com.fultus.linux.howtos/howtos/Laptop-HOWTO/Laptop-HOWTO-8.html
<neverblue> so your just not seeing the bar at the top and bottom?
<neverblue> what about your background?
<nothingssomethin> ## BRB ##
<orangey> hey all!
<neverblue> do you see a background?
<orangey> I'm wondering about handwriting recognition for my tablet running ubuntu.
<orangey> Any advice?
<TheCreationist> neverblue: I'm not seeing anything... just a completely white screen.
<neverblue> white screen
<neverblue> does your video card allow duals?
<TheCreationist> neverblue: Not that I'm aware of.
<neverblue> or do you have multiple video cards?
<stefg> TheCreationist: running beryl ?
<TheCreationist> neverblue: Nope... just one
<Snake007uk> hey guys, is there a new beta of ubuntu ? i.e ubuntu 8??
<neverblue> ok, is it on board?
<TheCreationist> stefg: It's a fresh install... I don't have beryl installed.
<TheCreationist> neverblue: No, it's an AGP GeForce 6200
<bruenig> Snake007uk, i.e Ubuntu 7.10 you mean
<ali1234> how many packages must be downloaded when doing a net install of feisty?
<Snake007uk> yep
<neverblue> ok
<Snake007uk> bruenig got a link?
<neverblue> can you see if the gdm is running?
<bruenig> Snake007uk, there is none, you could probably get an alpha, go to #ubuntu+1
<TheCreationist> neverblue: I'm in fluxbox... don't know anything about it yet.  One sec.
<Snake007uk> k
<neverblue> in a terminal
<saintz0r> can any one haelp me with installing libtorrent? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26644/
<dyrne> !gutsy | Snake007uk
<ubotu> Snake007uk: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<POVaddct> Snake007uk: 7.04 is not a version number. it stands for april 2007.
<Snake007uk> I got it
<Snake007uk> thanks guys
<Snake007uk> POVaddct thanks for the explanation :)
<UberHalogen> Does 7.04 come with OpenSSH or is it available via apt-get?
<nothingssomethin> ##dotpavan## i don't supose there is an gui for this , maybe something atteched but not connected
<dyrne> saintz0r: im not sure if this is what you want but rtorrent uses libtorrent i think .. probably not what you want :)
<DeFirence> if i make a second session using startx -- :1 , then i goto he first session and start a script that will emulate mouse and keyboard movement aswell as run programs, i then change to the second session using ctrl alt F8 - but when the script tries to do its first thing (open a program) my screen gos blank and then it gos to the login screen, the second session is then gone and the first is logged out, any ideas why?? :S
<POVaddct> UberHalogen: ssh client is installed by default, ssh server can be installed with apt-get.
<UberHalogen> POVaddct: ok, cool
<TheCreationist> neverblue: Okay, gdm is not currently running.
<chadeldridge> saintz0r :  you need to install the sigc++ libraries ... they are in the SPM list if you search for them ...
<POVaddct> UberHalogen: apt-get install openssh-server
<stefg> !info openssh-server | UberHalogen
<TheCreationist> neverblue: But the login screen works just fine.
<neverblue> ok, look at your xorg.conf
<ubotu> uberhalogen: openssh-server: Secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.3p2-8ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 230 kB, installed size 596 kB
<dyrne> DeFirence: can you pastebin the script?
<neverblue> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<neverblue> can you put that on pastebin?
<UberHalogen> stefg: thanks
<neverblue> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DeFirence> dyrne, its not a linux script :P
<Plouj> hi
<doddi> can someone tell me what is a good room for c++ issues?
<neverblue> doddi, #c ?
<neverblue> or #cpp
<neverblue> or #c++
<DeFirence> its a windows exe script i wrote that im running in wine
<Plouj> if anyone has system67's koala, let me know any good and bad things about those machines. Does suspend/hibernate work on them?
<doddi> noone responding in them :-S
<karrotx> where is the release info held?
<DeFirence> it works 100% while im watching it in the session, only screws up when i change sessions
<neverblue> im sure they dont sit around all day like we do doddi
<neverblue> be patient
<doddi> yeah i know - im waiting in most of them. thanks neverblue
<stefg> Plouj: I don't know, the good thing is that you're entitled for support from them if  it's not working
<TheCreationist> neverblue: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26646/
<tyler_d> good afternoon
<karrotx> !iscsi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iscsi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<karrotx> !open-iscsi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about open-iscsi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neverblue> doddi i didnt really see a question anyways, just you asking to ask, so how can anyone help if you just keep asking to ask ?
<ilya> 
<mik3> ok so i added the mediabuntu repo and i can't find any codecs when i do an apt-cache
<mik3> what were they renamed to?
<neverblue> TheCreationist, do you have an ATI or Nvidia card?
<tyler_d> !question doddi:
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about question doddi: - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neverblue> oh wait, nm
<ilya> 
<stefg> karrotx: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=213545
<NigelS> should :: Windows PPTP VPN client <--> Linux Router <--> Internet <--> Remote VPN Server :: work without needing anything to be done on the router i.e. the VPN server is not behind the linux router/firewall but the windows client is
<TheCreationist> neverblue: It's nvidia GeForce 6200
<neverblue> TheCreationist, what did you do before?
<Plouj> ilya: watch your language
<ilya>     
<Plouj> stefg: if you pay
<neverblue> !ru | ilya
<ubotu> ilya:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<edistar> how far is the development of gutsy?
<mik3> ok so i added the mediabuntu repo and i can't find any codecs when i do an apt-cache, what are they called now?
<ilya> 
<orangey> edistar: 1/3
<karrotx> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<orangey> : )
<Don64> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<TheCreationist> neverblue: I've deleted all ~/.gnome*, reconfigured my xorg.conf a few times, and installed fluxbox to test.
<ilya> RUSSIY
<edistar> yes, but is it a little stable yet?
<neverblue> xorg.conf looks just fine
<ilya> YES?
<stefg> Plouj: the whole idea of system76 is giving you a fully functional ubuntu box ( the hardware is selected for that), so i guess it works
<t00na> hello
<daftman> has anybody use eclipse?
<dimeotane> I'm tryna get xubuntu on a legacy pii laptop... no sound yet... should I give up on the sound or is there something I can do to get sound working?
<Plouj> stefg: yeah, but they can't do miracles
<edistar> daftman: yes
<Plouj> stefg: I'm wondering what the actual hardware can do
<neverblue> why did you delete all ~/.gnome*?
<ilya> HELOO)))
<mik3> i added the mediabuntu repo and i can't find any codecs when i do an apt-cache, what are they called now?
<daftman> edistar, does your eclipse temporary slowed when you try to copy using ctrl+c ?
<ilya> STOP
<neverblue> mik3, google edgy ubuntu guide
<JC_Denton_> after a 6.10 - 7.04 upgrade no keyboard input works on my desktop machine. Can SSH into it. Anyway to get it working again?
<Blackgoth> Im looking for a GOOD DC++ for ubuntu, it needs to be able to run in a shell.
<daftman> edistar: I find it hangs for about 5-10 seconds
<mik3> bleh i'll jus go get a .deb for it, some moron told me to use the mediabuntu repo
<edistar> daftman: I didn't notice anything when I copied..
<stefg> Plouj: suspend is no miracle any more, and if the acpi isn't broken (which i will assume) it will just work (TM)
<ilya> NOU
<TheCreationist> neverblue: I deleted that to see if it was a configuration file problem.
<t00na> I accidentally removed a a panel applet that told me how well I was connected to a wireless network. I tried the "Add Applet to Panel", but I don't see it there.
<daftman> edistar: thanks anyway
<t00na> How do I get it back?
<Blackgoth> t00na: do you remember the name?
<ilya> ))
<z0man> Does Ubuntu's kernel support bbtv module?
<t00na> Blackgoth: no :(
<dimeotane> tonna is it "wireless connection manager?
<ilya> WAT?
<karrotx> is there something like /etc/release that will tell me what release im on?
<dbrewer_rjr> can i configure ubuntu with a FQDN for a domain name that is not currently pointing at the server? I am replacing one server with another
<t00na> dimeotane: that could be it.
<stefg> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<Riyo> I just saw a screenshot of windows, and they had like a computer test thing, that scores your RAM, CPU, etc. Does Linux have something like that?
<dimeotane> toona or network manager applet?
<Blackgoth> karrotx: cat /etc/debian_version
<ilya> BAY
<dimeotane> i have both for some reason
<tyler_d> Riyo: you can't tell by using it?
<Blackgoth> oh wait, ubuntu channel :P
<took> t00na, it's called NetworkManager Applet
<lunahood> can anyone tell me in which case the "roaming mode" is active for a wlan interface? (it's always active at my lap even if i disable it, after submit and reopen the wlan-settings, it is still active)
<took> http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
<dimeotane> toona you could try uninstall and reinstall of the package in synaptic?
<t00na> oh, thanks took
<ilya> ((((BYI
<TheCreationist> I have a fresh install of Ubuntu Feisty, but when logging into Gnome, the entire screen goes completely white with only a mouse cursor visible.  Installed Fluxbox and that works fine, but I need gnome working.  Anyone have any ideas?  I have already checked my xorg.conf and it is fine.
<karrotx> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<chadeldridge> /ignore ilya
<chadeldridge> haha
<t00na> dimeotane: what package?
<sebrock> I have this script running at boot, how can I make the script run in background without actually printing on the screen????
<dimeotane> search in synaptic for that name
<tyler_d> TheCreationist: video card?
<ilya> YES
<dbrewer_rjr> can i configure ubuntu with a FQDN for a domain name that is not currently pointing at the server? I am replacing one server with another
<z0man> !bbtv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bbtv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<z0man> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<z0man> sorry
<TheCreationist> tyler_d: It's an nVidia Geforce 6200
<gdb> dbrewer_rjr: sure, just fill out the appropriate prompts when you install the OS
<dimeotane> !popcorn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about popcorn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<t00na> oops
<tyler_d> TheCreationist: I would try a few different drivers, which one  is in use?
<dimeotane> duh  cooked kernels
<x2Fusion> Does anyone at all know where I can find a tutorial or something that will help me for sure to get my Belkin WirelessG Adapter to work?
<ilya> POPCORN))
<t00na> dimeotane: so you want me to search synaptic for NetworkManager Applet?
<dbrewer_rjr> gdb: thankx
<TheCreationist> tyler_d: I've tried nv, vesa, and vga.
<stefg> TheCreationist: first create a fresh user 'test' and lo in to that account, to see if it's a profile issue. (type 'adduser test' in terminal if you don't have X)
<x2Fusion> I've tryed ndiswrpper an all :\
<dimeotane> toona yea goforit.. can't hurt
<metbsd> hmm
<x2Fusion> I'm just getting really annoying at the moment :\
<tyler_d> TheCreationist: beryl? compiz enabled in xorg?
<ilya> YES
<x2Fusion> annoyed*
<metbsd> anyone here
<neverblue> TheCreationist, ok, so im still not clearly understanding what you mean by a white screen
<TheCreationist> tyler_d: Shouldn't be... this is a fresh install.
<dyrne> metbsd: many many of us :)
<neverblue> all your services appear to be loadig
<ilya> 1?
<tyler_d> TheCreationist: k... try enabling compiz
<neverblue> you have the  correct driver
<TheCreationist> neverblue: I mean just that.  The ENTIRE screen is white.. pure white.
<mezziah> !me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mezziah> now this is sad.
<TheCreationist> neverblue: No interface whatsoever.
<tyler_d> TheCreationist: any even go as far as to try installing the nvidia driver
<neverblue> TheCreationist, yet you here sounds
<{swift}> can anyone help me troubleshoot some issues i am having with firefox? im using feisty and ff 2.0.0.4 after browsing a few pages it becomes unresponsive. i can minimize/maximize it but nothing appears in the window, just what was behind it.
<tyler_d> TheCreationist:  sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals --composite
<TheCreationist> neverblue: Right, I know that gnome is functioning in the background, I just can't see it.
<TheCreationist> tyler_d: I don't want Compiz enabled yet, though.
<joh_n> hi, alright look, ive been trying to get my internet fixed on linux for the past week and its not, can someone please go into a private chat with me and try to help me fix it, im at a point where i might go back into winodws *gasp* , i would greatly appreciate it
<neverblue> TheCreationist, tahts why I asked about duals, thought maybe you plugged the monitor into the incorrect output on your videocard
<tyler_d> TheCreationist: then I would start with the driver
<ilya> GYDBAY
<Riyo> What music production software is available?
<stefg> {swift}: firefox or *swiftfox* ? your nick looks suspicious :-)
<neverblue> TheCreationist, when does the white screen appear in your boot sequence?
<TheCreationist> neverblue: Oh, no... and everything else is working fine.
<tyler_d> TheCreationist: would you pastebin your config plz
<Reews> Hi, I
<{swift}> firefox ;)
<PIPBoy_> hola :D
<ilya> !!!!!!!!!!??????
<dyrne> joh_n: youd have better luck in the channel. can you pastebin the output of ifconfig -a   and   route  please?
<TheCreationist> neverblue: It appears just after I login.  The gnome splash will come up, showing that gnome is loading.  When that's finished, the white screen.
<dyrne> !pastebin | joh_n
<ubotu> joh_n: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mezziah> hola PIPBoy_, eres de espaa o de sudamerica?
<TheCreationist> tyler_d:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26646/
<mcquaid> join #kubuntu
<{swift}> stefg firefox ;)
<stefg> {swift}: try a new different profile first, to rule out any ectension or skin issues
<Reews> Hi, I've experienced huge problems since i upgraded to my Ati x1950 pro grafic card. Can't get the drivers working. I've tried manually and with Envy. Any suggestions or guides avaible? Thnx in advance
<{swift}> stefg: im on it :)
<PIPBoy_> what it do everyone?
<stefg> !envy | Reews
<ubotu> Reews: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<TheCreationist> Reews: Unfortunately a LOT of people have had to get rid of their ATI cards in favor of nVidia.  ATI is a company that has terrible Linux support.  So you may actually be out of luck...
<dyrne> Reews: even if you just use the nv driver and not nvidia. it is a better chipset for linux.
<TheCreationist> neverblue: Any other ideas?
<joh_n> here you go: www.rafb.net/p/vBSV6g55.html
<Reews> Alright, thnx y all. Have a nice day
<TheCreationist> Well, I have to get to work anyway.  I appreciate you two trying to help, but I'll just have to ask again later.
<neverblue> so you are seeing the login
<neverblue> oh
<neverblue> gone...
<neverblue> :/
<Sean> ^:ADCC SEND C:\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<joh_n> my internet does work, but it stops working, really frustrating
<Sean> DUDE
<Sean> :@
<Sean> NO
<Sean> OMG
<Sean> NO
<stefg> !ops
<Sean> Damnit :@
<Sean> :@
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<gnomefreak> stefg: ?
<Sean> Sorry sorry come back in
<Sean> My bad gosh :(
<stefg> see Sean
<dyrne> joh_n: this a problem with wireless or wired? can you pastebin the 'route' output too?
<Sean> man :(
<bruenig> gnomefreak, Sean with DCC exploit
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c-67-177-238-125.hsd1.co.comcast.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-67-177-238-125.hsd1.co.comcast.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<dyrne> joh_n: nm i assume wireless since that is the ip
<joh_n> its wireless, when i do ifconfig route i get: route: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<dyrne> joh_n: just route   or netstat -rn
<dyrne> joh_n: no ifconfig
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<PIPBoy_> *slap
<PIPBoy_> hi
<joh_n> ok, let me paste it
<joh_n> www.rafb.net/p/iHHBBZ68.html
<saber_> Hi, Can someone help me with the processing of compiling source code.
<stefg> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<^NighT^WalkeR^> hi there... i just installed mysql on ubuntu... anyone know how i start it?
<saber_> Thanks
<wolfeon> anyone running feisty with latest updates who can test vino?
<wolfeon> On my machines, I'm not able to use shift
<daftman> ^NighT^WalkeR^: it should be automatically started
<wolfeon> perhaps it is a single environment setting, but I'm not sure.
<nickrud> ^NighT^WalkeR^, if you used the mysql from ubuntu, it is running
<wolfeon> I"ve tried connecting from multiple computers, so it must be something in ubuntu
<wolfeon> I've also tried multiple viewers, just to be sure.
<wolfeon> funny thing is, if I start vncserver(realvnc), my input from *any* client is really messed up(random layout)
<wolfeon> so there must be some setting whch is missing
<{swift}> stefg: firefox worked fine on a diffrent proifle, so it must be some extention i installed. should i just remove them all reinstall them one by one to find the culprit?
<^NighT^WalkeR^> nickrud, how do run scripts for it then???
<^NighT^WalkeR^> i am only used to mysql on windows
<daftman> ^NighT^WalkeR^: what scripts?
<nickrud> ^NighT^WalkeR^, a little clearer question, just what are you trying to do
<stefg> {swift}: sounds like a plan
<joh_n> dyrne, did you get the link?
<wolfeon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vino/+bug/112955
<wolfeon> hey, this is my problem, heh
<gerro> how do I remove nvidia-settings so I can install nvidia driver that already comes with that package
<^NighT^WalkeR^> making a database
<PIPBoy_> hey does anyone know about 64 bit ubuntu (or just the architecture  at all? pm me
<fuzzy_logic> hi people.. i just installed the nvidia-glx-new driver package.. but when i try to set my 2 screens to be clones of each other in nvidia-settings, it crashes and the terminal gives the following error: Segmentation fault (core dumped).. anyone have an idea why that is happening?
<nickrud> ^NighT^WalkeR^, install mysql-admin and mysql-query-browser ,they'll show up in the menu under programming
<wolfeon> argh
<wolfeon> fixed upstream but not in ubunt? :/
<wolfeon> wtf
<daftman> ^NighT^WalkeR^: mysql -u username -p
<daftman> enter the password and you get into the mysql prompt
<^NighT^WalkeR^> maybe im missing the query browser
<gerro> what files do I edit to forcibly remove an application from being installed through apt-get
<daftman> or you could follow nickcrud instructions and use a gui
<dyrne> joh_n: yeah. might be a minute or two im at work
<Lacrymology> wols: uninstalling all other kernels and reinstalling nvidia worked
<joh_n> oh ok, take your time, i just thought you didnt see it
<Lacrymology> stupid nvidia
<dyrne> joh_n: is it working right now?
<^NighT^WalkeR^> i was missing the query browser... thanx...
<gerro> my graphics driver keeps whining trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/nvidia-ssettings', which is also in package nividia-settings and says error error etc error
<x2Fusion> how do I make eth0 be known as my wireless usb adapter?
<^NighT^WalkeR^> im just used to windows
<Rabidpoobear> when I start ubuntu, the loading bar stays at 0% for 2 minutes before the bar starts moving.  is this just computer slowness or should I be suspicious of something?  the loading is faster off LiveCD than off the installed copy.
<daftman> ^NighT^WalkeR^: yep things are different here
<nickrud> ^NighT^WalkeR^, eh, that's why I pointed you at the gui tools; daftman's way (once you get it) is much faster & easier
<calc> Rabidpoobear: what kind of hard drives do you have?
<x2Fusion> When I do lsusb it shows my usb adapter, so I know it's working like that
<dyrne> joh_n: it looks like its missing a gateway
<daftman> ^NighT^WalkeR^: i take it you never use a cli for mysql
<Rabidpoobear> calc: an old IDE 13gb drive
<x2Fusion> Im just trying to get it to work
<x2Fusion> So I can connect to the net :\
<^NighT^WalkeR^> cli?
<joh_n> its working now yea, some sites work, some dont, and then it just goes out
<daftman> command line interface
* nickrud intends to get to faster & easier some day 
<calc> Rabidpoobear: i think the first part is probably due to kernel start up part
<^NighT^WalkeR^> daftman: cli?
<gerro> ^NighT^Walker: an OS just works for you, there is nothing different about either unless you say it is =P
<oskude> Rabidpoobear, i got same kindof problems (but only 30sec) try bootchart to see what ist doing so long https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootCharting
<x2Fusion> So does anyone know how to make my Wireless USB Adapter be known as eth0 ?
<dyrne> joh_n: can you get to sites by ip? the two things you setup normally when connecting manually are route and dns which is the /etc/resolv.conf file
<^NighT^WalkeR^> gerro: i just installed ubuntu for the first time 2 days ago
<daftman> ^NighT^WalkeR^: if you use the cli you can just do mysql [options]  < script.sql
<daftman> ah
<Rabidpoobear> calc: it just seems like LiveCD boot should be significantly slower, and it's actually faster
<daftman> lol then take your time my man
<dyrne> joh_n: the atheros chipset is pretty well supported and it looks like you have a similar card to mine
<NeXtDaY> hi all
<daftman> ubuntu is like a woman, you have to explore
<Rabidpoobear> calc: at least for the first part of the boot, when it's just a black Ubuntu screen
<calc> Rabidpoobear: oh if the livecd boots faster then something really weird is going on
<daftman> and understand her before she lets you touch her in places
<cki> yooo HI ALL :D
<cki> :)
<cki> this is cool :)
<cki> I like my ubuntu L:D
<cki> :)
<^NighT^WalkeR^> how is it with linux... there is no way to write on a ntfs formatted drive?
<bruenig> !offtopic | cki
<ubotu> cki: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<oskude> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<gerro> ^NighT^WalkeR^: I'm more a xubuntu person myself but its all the same except on here you can see exactly what system is doing :)
<daftman> ^NighT^WalkeR^: there is but I wouldn't recommend it
<daftman> are you dual booting?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ziggy23> Does anyone know any suggestions to get the live cd of feisty running on a MacBook Pro?
<joh_n> dyrne: i think i can, so my settings are wrong is what your saying?
<metbsd> i have no sound, help
<x2Fusion> Does anyone know what is wrong or how I can do it?
<x2Fusion> How I can make my USB Wireless Adapter known as my eth0
<calc> ^NighT^WalkeR^: there are ways but its not 100% reliable, microsoft changes NTFS with every new windows release, its not like FAT32 which has stayed the same since Win95
<^NighT^WalkeR^> daftman: yes... but i have an external HDD
<user_> hey, guys, im installing a debian on an 32mb ram, 486 (or somthing like that) pentium. and HD size is 171mb, so i need a root and a swap partitions. the question is - "what would u advise as a swap partition size?" :)
<x2Fusion> Been asking this all day with no answer yet :\
<Rabidpoobear> ziggy23: are you on an Intel MacBook?
<daftman> ^NighT^WalkeR^: well since you are new to ubuntu, I sugges tyou have some fun first and don't touch the ntfs
<Reews> are there any good poker clients for linux or do you have to use wine or something?
<^NighT^WalkeR^> daftman: well im "still" running win xp
<daftman> that's way if you something goes wrong you can still boot back into windows
<ziggy23> have one nearby
<andrewkk> any idea why mount is giving me "invalid option -- v"? man mount lists it as an valid switch.
<NeXtDaY> !sound | metbsd
<ubotu> metbsd: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<^NighT^WalkeR^> daftman: its not a big deal... i can still read the HDD
<calc> ^NighT^WalkeR^: the best way to have cross platform disk support is to use FAT32, everything can read/write that (not just linux)
<monkey89> does anyone have wma files working in banshee?  they play in totem/rhythmbox just fine, but i cant import them into my banshee library
<calc> ^NighT^WalkeR^: MacOS can't write to ntfs either from what i recall
<daftman> calc: ugh fat32
<user_> so, nobody have any ideas? :(
<x2Fusion> So anyone...?
<daftman> calc: that pos
<Rabidpoobear> ziggy23: you need to use the version of the livecd for your architecture. If you have a PowerPC mac, use the PowerPC version of the livecd, otherwise use the i386 version
<lashmoove> use songbird instead
<xbrazzyx> uk
<pha|con> user_: try a swap of 64mb
<mc44> !ntfs-3g | ^NighT^WalkeR^
<ubotu> ^NighT^WalkeR^: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<oskude> andrewkk, maybe its "-V" (capital V)
<Rabidpoobear> user_: buy a bigger hard drive? :)
<matt__> anyone have a clue when the newest amarok will be in the feisty repos?
<x2Fusion> ...
<calc> daftman: i actually like FAT32 more than NTFS, while running WinXP it has corrupted beyond repair or mountable NTFS multiple times
<^NighT^WalkeR^> welll one other question...
<user_> pha|con: ty man, ill try it i guess :)
<Aggort_> Ziggy23: If you really don't know the architecture then I'd suggest just using i386
<daftman> mc44: dude he just installed ubuntu 2 days ago, giving him that big arsenal will kill his xp
<andrewkk> oskude: that's for Version. i want verbose.
<calc> daftman: so I don't use NTFS for anything important even on windows only boxes
<monkey89> songbird doesn't seem to support mtp, and id like to stick to gtk
<james> hey, i'm a Linux noob. where is the best place to find more software for Linux?
<lashmoove> new technology file system
<pha|con> user_: generally you want about 2x the amount of RAM you have as a swap space
<mc44> daftman: er... it just gives you write access to ntfs, why would that kill anything?
<oskude> andrewkk, ah ok, mount -v works here (means no error)
<saber_> Can somebody help with a problem i have compiling some source code. I run the ./configure file but get these errors  install-sh or install.sh in . ./.. ./../..
<lashmoove> www.getdeb.net
<cki> James Try google dude :)
<lashmoove> or the repository
<daftman> calc: but fat32 can't support files that larger than 4GB
<x2Fusion> Anyone... :\
<erUSUL> !apt | james
<ubotu> james: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<ziggy23> no it is a intel coreduo
<calc> daftman: true, that part really sucks
<pha|con> user_: i don't know if that's true for today's systems, tho.
<cki> ye and apt can help you :D
<^NighT^WalkeR^> where can i find canon pixma mp150 driver for linux (prefferebly (spell) a script with it)
<daftman> calc: I have vmware image larger than tat
<CanuckGeezer> Problem with my USB camera... it won't let me unmount it ("device is busy").  lsof and fuser both report no activity on the mount, only one console window is open in the root directory.
<user_> Rabidpoobear: nono, this is the reason i got that low hardware, to tinker with it, have other better system aroun he :)
<Rabidpoobear> james: use apt
<calc> daftman: the only stuff i tend to use that is only 4GB is dvd isos and i burn them as soon as i download them
<qaws> hi, how can I repair this? Unable to found all sources of available programs: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/feisty/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found [IP: 81.169.138.125 80] 
<Aggort_> james: APT is all you need, but for some specifically good software use Automatix 2
<calc> daftman: vmware works with smaller files
<stefg> !printer | ^NighT^WalkeR^
<ubotu> ^NighT^WalkeR^: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Rabidpoobear> ziggy: is it 64-bit?
<calc> daftman: just check the option to break up the disk image
<james> another question, how do I install programs using wine?
<x2Fusion> James came in just now and he gets help right away? - I come in like hours ago an still yet to get help!
<took> dont use automatix!
<matt__> james: don't use automatix, it sucks and breaks everything.
<matt__> james: just don't use it
<Aggort_> x2Fusion: Don;t Whine
<daftman> calc: ah I see, learnt something new every day
<Aggort_> What do you need?
<saber_> Hi, Who can help me solve a ./configure error cheers.
<mc44> !patience | x2Fusion
<ubotu> x2Fusion: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<WaxyFresh> how can i i tell if openGL will work on my computer before i install it?
<thug> Geforce 7600 GT 256 MB PCIE works on ubuntu ?
<user_> pha|con: aham, yes i know about 2x size of ram, just curious, i have 32mb ram, so if i take 64mb swap, what stays ah root? 100+/- mb... okay i guess its gonna be it :)
<qaws> hi, how can I repair this? Unable to found all sources of available programs: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/feisty/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found [IP: 81.169.138.125 80] 
<Rabidpoobear> x2Fusion: what's your problem?
<x2Fusion> I've come in here at this time '[15:48]  * Now talking in #ubuntu'
<x2Fusion> I've been asking for hrs
<Aggort_> x2Fusion: What do you need help with?
<neverblue> thug I have it working
<user_> as*
<pha|con> user_:  what distro are you installing?
<ccesario> hi !
<oskude> saber_, and youre sure theres no ubuntu package already for that program ?
<mc44> x2Fusion: if no one knows, no one knows
<Aggort_> x2Fusion: Quit Whining and explain
<ber1> i just bought an external hard drive by simple tech. it connects via usb. how do i... errr... get it working? any ideas? anyone ever done that before?
<froyd> Do you guys know why my use terminal client services my window is semi transparent ???
<daftman> x2Fusion, dude If you pay me then I'll answer you within minutes
<calc> daftman: its an option when you create the vm image on the page that you select how big a disk image you want it asks if you want it split up
<user_> pha|con: the one and only debian eh :D
<x2Fusion> I've been asking how can I make my WirelessG USB (Belkin) Adapter work correctly I've used many methods an yet stil not working.
<trpr> yes. i accept paypal :p
<pha|con> user_: the only thing i can think of that's small enough for a drive that size is DSL
<mc44> !medibuntu | qaws
<x2Fusion> I've used ndiswrapper and many others.
<thug> neverblue any problems playing some games in windows ? how good is it ?
<ubotu> qaws: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<mylogic> TorrentFlux is a gift from the heavens.
<Aggort_> x2Fusion: I use belkin
<neverblue> thug this isnt a windows channel
<Aggort_> x2Fusion: Maybe I can help out
<ziggy23> the gui does not show up
<pha|con> user_: does debian take up less than 100 MB?
<Rabidpoobear> x2Fusion: have you tried google?
<x2Fusion> Yes.
<x2Fusion> Why you think I'm here ;)
<mylogic> pha|con: not usually
<strato88> hi guys
<stefg> ber1: you probably need to make a partition on it and format that with a filesystem of yout choice
<james> x2Fusion, doesn't Linux automatically recognize your hardware?
<x2Fusion> no,
<froyd> can anybody help me im having problems with my terminal services window, its almost transparent
<Aggort_> x2Fusion: Did you try tech support through belkin? They are amazing easy and helpful.
<pha|con> mylogic: i didn't think so...i know damn small linux is a little over 50 nowaday, right?
<x2Fusion> Well it does show it in lsusb but it's not connecting or anything
<Aggort_> x2Fusion: Have you tried it with any other OS?
<mylogic> pha|con: yup
<thug> neverblue i know its not ... i was talking about getting that card working :)
<mc44> x2Fusion: what chipset is it?
<x2Fusion> Yes, it works on XP
<james> It recognized all my hardware
<strato88> I abled 3D acceleration on my ati ... it worked but I installed beryl and it doenst work ... who can help me pls?
<pha|con> user_: i don't think you'll be fitting debian on that drive
<x2Fusion> Erm, 1sec let me see
<saber_> What does this configure error mean? configure: error: cannot find install-sh or install.sh in . ./.. ./../..
<qaws> thx
<user_> pha|con: euhm, my first idea was DSL indeed, but, i just wanted to try debian, cuz im about to put fluxbox on it, and that exactly the dsl, but i dont wanted to have DSL's configs alredy installed :)
<calc> pha|con: i doubt you could get debian into under 100MB uncompressed period
<calc> pha|con: without heavy modification anyway
<neverblue> thug, i missed the question about 'getting it working'
<x2Fusion> Geh, where do I find the chipset?
<ccesario> I have installed ubuntu feisty, and I copy any "po and mo" files (pt_BR) from other machine(centoOS) to this machine, and I copy to web aplication directory, and restated the apache, then I don't see special characters (,    ...)
<x2Fusion> I forgot lol
<daftman> saber_: what are you trying to do
<joh_n> dryne, how have you set up yours?
<ccesario> somebody have any idea ?
<calc> pha|con: damn small may still be under 50MB not sure, that is the magic bizcard cd size ;)
<mc44> x2Fusion: well, what does lsusb say
<oskude> saber_, it means what it says, it cant find that file...
<user_> pha|con: i hope, the minimum install will be okay ;) if no, dsl iz w8in' 4 me :D
<x2Fusion> Ah
<x2Fusion> Okay, 1sec
<mylogic> calc: it's literally right at 50mb
<cebulon> pkg-config !
<pha|con> user_: i think even the minimum install is too big for that drive
<thug> neverblue well before i buy something i will like to find out some more things about it .. will it work with that ,... will it not ... bla bla blahhh
<oskude> strato88, deactivate beryl and 3d games/programs work again... (AFAIK)
<x2Fusion> It says (Bus 001 Device 004: ID 050d:705c Belkin Components)
<user_> pha|con: hmmz ;)
<pha|con> user_: even if it does fit there it'll be ALL cli
<calc> mylogic: oh ok
<neverblue> thug I beleive I answered your question
<dyrne> joh_n: it 'just works' but i havent used the gui tool to connect i do "sudo ifconfig ath0 up; iwlist ath0 scan; iwconfig ath0 essid networkname; dhclient ath0"
<neverblue> i have it working on my system
<Aggort_> x2Fusion: Your not receiving any sort of connection at all?
<frojnd> how can I set myself to NOT away in konversation?
<x2Fusion> No, :\
<dyrne> joh_n: er thats sudo dhclient ath0
<mylogic> user_: You could always go with linux from scratch, and build like a raw debian hybrid
<james> x2Fusion: have you tried having your adapter plugged into your machine before starting it up?
<PIPBoy_> hey does anyone know about 64 bit ubuntu (or just the architecture  at all? pm me
<x2Fusion> Yes, I have
<saber_> Im trying to compile a program i downloaded called anyremote. I have un tar'ed the file, and im in the directory using the terminal. The instructions are to type ./configure and then after that make. But i get an error with the first part :(
<ber1> what is the command to copy a folder into a different directory? sudo cp /path/to/first/folder path/to/second/folder ?
<calc> PIPBoy_: know what about it?
<mc44> x2Fusion: what was the problem with ndiswrapper?
<user_> mylogic: hmm, nice idea, ty, gotta check some info on it:)
<thug> neverblue so are you happy with it or not ? ever tried to play game and you couldnt because of the card ?
<pha|con> mylogic: haha :) i built an LSF system many moons ago.  it's not worth the trouble at all
<trpr> ber1: add a -r to recursively copy subfolders
<x2Fusion> I got it to work and all, when I do ndiswrapper -l I see it just fine...
<trpr> ber1: sudo cp -r original copy
<x2Fusion> It's just connecting to the net.
<user_> pha|con: okay, afk trying 64mb
<cki> Hey Guys ive got a stupid Question .... How to make my Ati Accseleration work  ? is it a driver becouse then i installed my World of warcraft with wine and when i make a config in /WTF/config when i start the game it says 3d Accseleration cannot be started .. im userin ATI X550 ..
<mylogic> pha|con: well, depends what's riding on him getting debian on that system ;p
<mc44> x2Fusion: well, helps if you tell us that... :)
<Aggort_> x2Fusion: Just Web Broswers? or everything in general?
<Panzer_> can you not change the wallpaper on each desktop?
<x2Fusion> lol,
<mylogic> Panzer_: yes
<Panzer_> how
<pha|con> mylogic: i think he said he just wanted to play around with it.
<ber1> trpr: and that will simply copy, not move (mv) right?
<calc> a stripped ubuntu gutsy with build-essential (without kernel) takes ~ 205MB
<mc44> x2Fusion: ndiswrapper -l say driver installed and device present?
<x2Fusion> Well I followed the wiki and all seemed to work correct but it just don't connect to my router
<mylogic> Panzer_: what are you using, gnome? beryl? kde?
<x2Fusion> Yes it does.
<Aggort_> x2Fusion: I had a similar problem with Firefox until I disabled IPv6
<Panzer_> gnome
<trpr> ber1: cp will just copy. use mv if you want to rename or move
<ber1> thank you trpr
<mc44> x2Fusion: what does "iwconfig" say?
<kravlin> I'm running from a live cd. Anyone know how to repartition a Ubuntu disk from here safely?
<x2Fusion> blkwgu    driver present, hardware present
<qaz10> qaz10,
<x2Fusion> iwconfig
<x2Fusion> erm
<oskude> saber_, have you tried this http://tim.id.au/blog/?p=9 (first hit in google)
<kazim59> kravlin: GNOME Paritition Editor
<daftman> x2Fusion could it be because of the router?
<pha|con> kravlin: cfdisk /dev/hd*
<james> cki: i have WoW on my machine but I can't access the config file.... help
<mylogic> Panzer_: you should install beryl, it makes it wayyy easier ;p
<joh_n> dyrne, do i need to restart or anything after i do does commands?
<cki> well write to me ..
<cki> :D
<Panzer_> I understand
<x2Fusion> lo no wireless extensions | eth0 no wireless extensions an wlan0 gives me stuff
<Panzer_> but I don't have it
<fatihagca> help
<pha|con> kravlin: or what kazim59 says ;)
<kravlin> kasim59: What's the command for that?
<Panzer_> and I don't have the video card to supports
<x2Fusion> Like what I would get for eth0 when I use my lan
<mylogic> gotcha, one second let me disable beryl and see if I can figure out how
<mc44> x2Fusion: is it connected to your router?
<TheInfinity> has somebody a patched pam-foreground for 64bit?
<saber_> Yep, but it doesnt help with the ./configure thing
<Aggort_> x2Fusion: Does anything else still connect to the Wireless connection when you are running Ubuntu? Or is Ubuntu the only thing not connecting to the net?
<x2Fusion> not on the ethernet at the mo
<Taime1> can i use fluxbox in windoze? :P
<TheInfinity> or can somebody compile it for me?
<x2Fusion> Nor is the wireless.
<kazim59> kravlin: you will find partition editor in the menus.... ( check system menu in particular)
<mc44> x2Fusion: do you have encryption on your router?
<kazim59> kravlin: otherwise sudo gparted
<x2Fusion> No, I took that off to try and connect.
<Ethan> hi,
<Ethan> I have installed Ubuntu since more than two years and I would like to install windows too (yes :$ ),
<Ethan> Is there now a way to change the partition size ? :$
<Aggort_> mc44: I was about to ask that , ;)
<aMMuNi1> will a DVD written from linux be readable in windows?
<Aggort_> Ethan: Without losing file.... more than likely no
<daftman> x2Fusion: can you go to your router and try to list the computers that it's currently connected to?
<mc44> x2Fusion: if you go into system->admin->network
<calc> aMMuNi1: generally yes
<mc44> x2Fusion: can you see your router listed?
<aMMuNi1> calc, generally?
<calc> aMMuNi1: you could write it some format that windows doesnt support though
<Ethan> I know how to format and then install all, but that is a long process....
<oskude> aMMuNi1, yes if you burned it as iso...something
<calc> aMMuNi1: as long as you write it in ISO9660 or UDF it will work
<Aggort_> aMMuni1: All the DVD's I have burnt worked
<CanuckGeezer> ethan: if you have sufficient blank space on your HDD most partition editors can do it... but you should back up all your essential files (preferably to a mirror HDD) before you try it!
<kazim59> Ethan: you can try resizing partitions but know that it is risky
<x2Fusion> No, lists the dialup card ethernet and my wireless
<aMMuNi1> Aggort_, using what program? (same goes to calc)
<kravlin> kazim59: and if i drop space off of my / partition linux should still be fine? I have a 250 Gb Hard drive that i want to drop some space from linux to install windows for gaming.
<x2Fusion> So it is getting the card
<x2Fusion> USB*
<cki> Kravlin
<cki> u can play some games on linux :)
<daftman> x2Fusion: ah so it can see the card
<calc> aMMuNi1: the ones i have done in the past was with cdrecord (iirc) was several years ago
<kazim59> kazim59: do it if you have backed up ur data
<cki> with Wine or Cedega and some drivers..
<x2Fusion> Yea,
<x2Fusion> It just won't connect at all to my router :\
<daftman> x2Fusion: ping it
<aMMuNi1> k thanks calc
<x2Fusion> Okay,
<kravlin> kazim59: I have not. is there a way to do it from the live cd?
<ber1> i just installed an external harddrive (usb) located at /media/SimpleDrive and i want to copy my music folder (/home/bert/Desktop/music) into it, but of course it is protected. i tried   - sudo cp -r /media/SimpleDrive /home/bert/Desktop/music  but that gave me the error "cp: cannot create directory `/media/SimpleDrive/music': Read-only file system
<ber1> " --- what should i do?
<Aggort_> aMMuni1: I use gnomebaker for DVD's since it's easy and user friendly
<calc> aMMuNi1: there are gui programs that do a good job as well
<aMMuNi1> calc, as long as I'm asked for a format type and I choose ISO something I'll be alright?
<mc44> x2Fusion: click on wirelss the propertes
<mc44> *then
<aMMuNi1> thanks Aggort_
<x2Fusion> Network is unreachable, an okay.
<kazim59> kravlin: you can perform all partitioning activities from live cd
<calc> aMMuNi1: cdrecord is a command line program it doesn't ask anything you have to tell it what to do...
<kane77> ber1, is it ntfs?
<x2Fusion> I've set my gateway an that
<calc> aMMuNi1: but for the gui ones they probably ask you stuff
<aMMuNi1> calc, does ubuntu come with a gui one?
<calc> aMMuNi1: yes see Aggort_
<x2Fusion> An yeah, different to my other machine
<ber1> kane77: i have no idea. i hardly know what i'm doing.
<lashmoove> oh
<james> I can't figure out gnomebaker, and get errors reading the discs
* calc bbl
<aMMuNi1> calc, right, thanks guys (Aggort_ and calc)
<Aggort_> aMMuNi1: No prob.. just as they said be sure to burn in a Windows readable format. I;ve burnt copies of Family DVD's and sent them to windows user family members and they have no trouble.
<RickSeymour> has anyone installed the IM client - Banter?
<kravlin> kazim59: So how would i go about backing everything up? Would that be through a gui or do i have to save all the files by hand?
<mc44> x2Fusion: eh? in the properties box on the ESSID drop down can you see your router?
<Ethan> CanuckGeezer: And you could give a name of such application ? ( HDD : about 90GiB with more than 60 GiB free )
<x2Fusion> Oh, no
<lashmoove> there is a backup app
<kazim59> kazim59: either way
<lashmoove> check add/remove search for backup
<Aggort_> aMMuni1: Yea Gnome Baker isn't the most intuitive but it will do what you need, easy
<mc44> x2Fusion: does it list anything?
<cki> In add/remove there was a program for BAckupp 100% ;)
<PIPBoy_> hey does anyone know about 64 bit ubuntu (or just the architecture  at all? pm me
<x2Fusion> No it's blank
<joh_n> dyrne, im comparing speeds on linux and windows, 2 diff computers, and linux is so slow and it never loads, i dont know what to do
<daftman> x2Fusion: that's weird man
<RickSeymour> which package contains --- jscall-sharp?
<greg_g> backup for me means a cron script with some rsync's in it
<sinnlos> tach wie kann ich herausfinden ob mein mikro noch geht ?
<x2Fusion> Yeah I know :\
<Ethan> joh_n: check graphic card installation on linux
<m1r> x2fuaion what card u using?
<oskude> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<m1r> x2fusion
<x2Fusion> Yeah?
<WaxyFresh> i just got a message that said "could not grab your mouse...a malicus client could be blah blah blah"should i be worry ed?
<x2Fusion> Og.
<x2Fusion> o.
<joh_n> what does graphic card have to do with internet?
<x2Fusion> I already said,
<m1r> what card u using
<Aggort_> joh_n: Similar PC's. cus seriously, only start up time is slower on my PC and I dual boot. I run games through Wine on Linux faster than on Windows
<kazim59> ber1: what exactly do you want?
<lashmoove> turn your computer off
<x2Fusion> It's a Belkin WirelessG Adapter
<m1r> kk
<x2Fusion> USB*
<Aggort_> x2Fusion: Is it USB?
<joh_n> im talking about wireless guys
<kane77> ber1, try sudo fdisk -l
<daftman> usb?
<daftman> omg
<x2Fusion> Yes lol
<x2Fusion> :\
<x2Fusion> I've been saying that lol
<Aggort_> joh_n: Receiving or sending out?
<cki> hey  who can help me with my World of warcraft?
<cki> please..
<cki> :D
<daftman> return that pos and buy a new one
<Ethan> joh_n: didn't you were talking about internet... :$
<Aggort_> joh_n: nevermind I gifured it out
<x2Fusion> lmao I've had it ages now.
<Aggort_> joh_n: Do you mean web surfing?
<joh_n> yea
<kazim59> kravlin: what do you want to do, exactly?
<mc44> x2Fusion: try "iwlist scan" in a terminal
<x2Fusion> I use to use it on my other machine
<daftman> time to upgrade then
<Aggort_> x2Fusion: Sorry I missed that much <Bonehead
<joh_n> it works for a while, and then goes out
<x2Fusion> lol, :\
<kravlin> kasim59: well. when i try to mount the volume it gives me an error with these details error: device /dev/sda1 is not removable
<kravlin> error: could not execute pmount
<x2Fusion> brb
<joh_n> when i say a while i mean 30 seconds
<Aggort_> joh_n: This is redundant but try disabling IPv6
<joh_n> how?
<kravlin> cki: I take it thats a problem with wine. Try #wineHq
<kane77> ber1, or mount -l
<WaxyFresh> i just got a message that said "could not grab your mouse...a malicus client could be blah blah blah"should i be worry ed? or did the computer just mess up?is there a log file i could check or anything?
<Aggort_> joh_n: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D87798&ei=TM56RuCQJZmmoATzrdm0Bg&usg=AFQjCNG7iR55rjruLrYT542nNd5Di4N8VA&sig2=0hbf10p8XR4Xx_lySp7tFw
<daftman> WaxyFresh: google it
<Aggort_> SORRY
<Aggort_> lol
<kane77> damn that's adress! :) I'll remember it :)
<oskude> i got an old HP E-PC 40 and installed feisty (for my mom). but theres a 30sec long show stopper -> http://osku.de/feisty-20070621-1.png. it seems that its caused by the CD-ROM drive. when i remove the CD-ROM drive, the 30sec "delay" is gone. what could i test ?
<kravlin> kazim59: well. when i try to mount the volume it gives me an error with these details error: device /dev/sda1 is not removable
<kazim59> oh good.... it was difficult to make my Microsoft Mouse work on Ubuntu!! I congratulate myself
<cki> 10x kravlin ;)
<Scorn> hello
<Taime1> is it really worth disabling ipv6? i just read that the other day...
<kane77> oskude, how did you do it??
<edward_> hey guys Im trying to get sound working on my comp, its got onboard sound and an sblive sound card...when I choose sblive in the sound preferences and sound control I am still getting no sound
<cpcarey> umph
<oskude> kane77, do what ? bootchart ?
<kane77> oskude, yep
<kravlin> edward_: Try disabling the sound card onboard with your bios.
<ber1> kane77: is there any way i can just make simpledrive not protected so that i can copy files into it without being root?
<edward_> kravlin, no probs brb
<oskude> kane77, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootCharting very nice tool :)
<Aggort_> Taime1: It made my connection MUCH faster and really you don;t miss anything by disabling it
<] [aber> Hi, can i launch mmc (Microsoft Managment Console) in ubuntu?
<kazim59> kravlin: sorry i m clueless
<kane77> ber1, is it ntfs or fat?
<bruenig> ] [aber, what is that
<kane77> oskude, thx
<kravlin> kazim59: no problem.Ill ask again without the name.
<andrewkk> should it be possible to mount something twice at once?
<Taime1> Aggort: i know its somewhat unrelated, but does ipv6 run on all distros?
<bruenig> Taime1, of course not
<Taime1> i didnt know
<Taime1> i dont even know what purpose it serves
<] [aber> bruenig, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Management_Console
* Taime1 googles ipv6
<kravlin> When i try to mount my hard drive on the live cd it gives me these errors. anyone got an idea why? errors:error: device /dev/sda1 is not removable
<kravlin> error: could not execute pmount
<bruenig> Taime1, ubuntu enables absolutely everything because it caters to those who don't know what they are doing and so it figures best to have it there and have it not needed than expect them to enable it themselves
<NeXtDaY> hot to restore files from trash to the old location? there is no *restore file* like in windows...
<ber1> kane77: sorry, ntfs
<daftman> oskude: i don't understand your question
<NeXtDaY> how* errr
<amonkey> how can i get kiba to not group things
<daftman> oskude: didn't you already identify the problem?
<Codyman> i am trying to install ubuntu on an older machine... unfortunately the onboard usb is dead (so I have a pci card with usb), but when I go to install ubuntu, after loading the live cd, at one part it stops and is constantly flooded with thousands of USB errors that scan by extremely fast.. is there a way I can force install ubuntu to bypass this?
<bruenig> ] [aber, right but what does it do
<kane77> !ntfs | ber1
<ubotu> ber1: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<joh_n> Aggort, is there supposed to be stuff written in the file already?
<kane77> !ntfs-3g | ber1
<ubotu> ber1: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<bruenig> ] [aber, that you couldn't do with linux I mean
<kravlin> When i try to mount my hard drive on the live cd it gives me these errors. anyone got an idea why? errors:error: device /dev/sda1 is not removable
<oskude> daftman, it has to do something with the CD-ROM driver, if i remove it, i dont have that 30sec long "doing nothing" on the bootchart
<kravlin> error: could not execute pmount
<PIPBoy_> im out everyone, byes :D
<oskude> daftman, *CDROM drive
<matt__> when is pidgin/gaim 2.0 going to be in the feisty repos?
<daftman> oskude: yep did you try using another cdrom drive?
<greg_g> NeXtDaY, I don't know, but I would like that feature also
<SweetDemoness> which is better swift fox or fire fox and what is the differance?
<greg_g> NeXtDaY, Just makes things easier
<oskude> daftman, dont have another one :) (its on bloody notebook cdrom driver)
<oskude> *an
<matt__> SweetDemoness: swiftfox is supposed to be built for your processor, it seems a little faster, check it out.
<marltu> how can I create alias that executes 2 or more commands (it's | seperator in IRC)
<kazim59> kravlin: possibly /dev/sda1 is ntfs?
<marltu> in xchat
<NeXtDaY> greg_g yep..
<george1> anyone know how to make a network interface work with duplicated mac addresses?
<kravlin> error: device /dev/sda1 is not removable
<kravlin> error: could not execute pmount
<kravlin> I get these errors. any idea why? (Currently running off a live cd.)
<] [aber> bruenig, i want connect to remote console (mmc)
<SweetDemoness> matt__ i have and i can't tell
<daftman> oskude: so what do you want to do?
<andrewkk> does anyone know if it's possible to mount the same device to the same mountpoint multiple times without first unmounting?
<matt__> SweetDemoness: i use firefox, just seems simpler
<ber1> kane77: thanks!
<daftman> oskude: you can prevent the cdrom from loading by removing it in fstab
<oskude> daftman, place to start investigate..
<SweetDemoness> k then ty
<kazim59> kravlin: is the filesystem on your windows partition (sda1) is ntfs or fat?
<kravlin> forget this. Ill just go into my install and backup from there.
<oskude> daftman, ill look what that does, thanks
<kravlin> kazim59: Its not my windows partition. I want to make one but i have to loose some space from my ubuntu partition first.
<daftman> kravlin: what ar eyou trying to do?
<cpcarey> pop
<george1> ugh maybe i didn't format my question well enough?
<rockprincess> hello! i was wondering is there a way to fix the MBR on a ubuntu dual-boot system (having two different ubuntu's on my hdd).....
<illriginal> Does anyone know good tutorials for gimp using images of humans?
<Scorn> OK, here is my dumb question... Can you not install windows XP as a secondary OS after you have Ubuntu already installed?
<kazim59> kravlin: oh
<Music_Shuffle> Scorn, go the other way.
<cpcarey> dual-booting is not fun
<Scorn> you must have Windows first?
<kravlin> daftman: Im trying to make a windows partition but currently ubuntu takes up my entire hard drive. I need to drop some space from it to make a partition for windows and a partition both can acess.
<Music_Shuffle> Scorn, Windows first, then install Ubuntu = less hassle. Check the !dualboot factoid if you want more.
<NeXtDaY> how to restore files from trash to the old location? there is no *restore file* like in windows... any help please. sorry for repeating
<Scorn> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Music_Shuffle> NeXtDaY, drag and drop?
<kravlin> cpcarey: I've been doing it backwards for a week not. Resetting grub isn't that difficult.
<Scorn> thanks
<cpcarey> :p
<Music_Shuffle> Anytime
<kravlin> now*
<daftman> kravlin: hmm so are you using gpart?
<bobsomebody> question: how do i get more workspaces on ubuntu?
<Scorn> I appreciate it!
<PIPBoy_> msg matt__ why not? pidgin is a great lite multi protocol iming program
<bobsomebody> i saw it, but i cant find it again
<cpcarey> me too!
<NeXtDaY> Music_Shuffle yeah. I know that. but what about the restore file thingie?
<rockprincess> any idea on how to reset the MBR or fix it? i've tried with google, but i'm not sure if a re-install of grub will do the trick...
<gerro> is this error alright? I'm trying to install k7 kernel and nvidia-glx-new and it outputs: "/lib/tls/i686/cmov/liban1.so.1 is not a symbolic link"
<imbecile> how do i create exceptions in firewall rules for azureus?
<kravlin> daftman: yeah. I don't know if its safe just to remove space from linux though. I know it wasn't for windows.
<erUSUL> rockprincess: it will
<erUSUL> !grub | rockprincess
<ubotu> rockprincess: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bobsomebody> does anyone know where I can add more workspaces?
<daftman> rockprincess: what happen to your mbr?
<bobsomebody> come on this one should b an easy one :P
<erUSUL> rockprincess: use the steps used to recover grub after installing windows
<rockprincess> is there maybe a guide how to do it? I don
<Music_Shuffle> NeXtDaY, I know Konqueror lets you restore the trash, apparently the Gnome trash...doesnt?
<bobsomebody> or at least common
<kravlin> she probably installed windows before and wiped it out or something.
<rockprincess> I don't wanna loose all my data
<Music_Shuffle> bobsomebody, on Gnome or KDE?
<kazim59> rockprincess: on windows command prompt... fdisk /mbr
<bobsomebody> GDM
<bobsomebody> *gnome
<kazim59> rockprincess: or reinstall grub
<rockprincess> kazim59: i don't have a windows partition....
<Taime1> is it possible to get plugin support for konqueror in gnome? if so, how?
<m1r> bob, right mouse click on it and add as much u want
<rockprincess> kazim59: ahh ok, so a re-install of grub will fix my MBR?
<kazim59> rockprincess: it should
<Music_Shuffle> bobsomebody, right click on the workspace applet in the lower-right corner
<NeXtDaY> Music_Shuffle there is no restore option in gnome trash. I am using gnome desktop here.
<rockprincess> kazim59: because right now I get the error message Grub Error 21  when booting my machine
<CaptainMorgan> !mp3
<kravlin> rockprincess: I know that there is a guide on www.ubuntuguide.org
<Music_Shuffle> and then modify to your hearts' content ;)
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bobsomebody> aha!
<rockprincess> kravlin: lovely! thank you very much I'll have a look at that! i have a tendency to fuck my system up....
<kazim59> rockprincess: installing grub fixes ur mbr.. if u install it at mbr
<bobsomebody> much better, wth would they only do 2 on default?
<Music_Shuffle> NeXtDaY, that's listed as a possible addition to Gutsy on the Ubuntuforums, apparently for now you'll have to drag-drop back with Gnome, sorry.
<mudman266> #topic
<oskude> daftman, 30sec delay remains also after commenting out the cdrom drive in /etc/fstab
<unitexa> hello, i'm looking for some help...i'm installing ubuntu 7.04 on a dell lattitude d620 with the nvidia quadro chipset, and i can't get the native resolution working (1440x900)
<rockprincess> kazim59: are there any risks? can I do more harm by reinstalling it?
<took> rockprincess: here's a guide to re-insalling grub (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351)
<kazim59> rockprincess: no its safe
<daftman> oskude: hmm i'll have to get back to you on this one.
<took> I messed up the MBR but re-installing grub made it fine
<rockprincess> took: thank you that's what I needed!
<kazim59> rockprincess: thats the only option availible since you are not able to boot your system normally... right?
<rockprincess> THANKS TO EVERYONE here, who
<bobsomebody> thanks guys, im out for a bit
<NeXtDaY> Music_Shuffle: No problem at all. :)
<rockprincess> who's been giving me some good advice :)
<oskude> daftman, roger, thanks for the support :)
<rockprincess> kazim59: indeed, i'm glad it's "only" the MBR...because I was fearing that my hd might have been damaged...
<Music_Shuffle> :)
<Triumph|TK> hello all
<kazim59> rockprincess: do you know what error 21 means?
<Triumph|TK> how is everyone
<Taime1> how do you get konqueror to use plugins like flash and java in gnome?
<kravlin> hey rockprincess: here's a post on the forums specifically for reinstalling grub. its what i used when i installed windows and it took over my MBR. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<kazim59> rockprincess: even if your partition table is damaged... there's a lot of hope getting it fixed
<unitexa> hmm anyone have any input on the wide flatpanel issue, not being able to choose the display's native resolution?
<erUSUL> kravlin: there is wiki article too
<erUSUL> !grub > kravlin
<kravlin> erUSUL: Yes. I know what grub is.
<Triumph|TK> im having trouble letting the outside world access my web server i have more details on my specific setup
<laserbeak43> hi i have an old game i want to install but it requires me to install an older version of libgtk and glibc. can this be done without interfering with my newer versions?
<george1> So nobody knows how to handle the issue with having multiple interfaces using the same mac address, BUT different ips
<rockprincess> kravlin: cheers for that link, i'll definitely give it ago since it worked so well for you! next time i'll be more careful!!! :)
<dyrne> laserbeak43: you might be able to make a symlink to the new lib and have it work
<oskude> unitexa, propably "ubuntu" didnt find the right settings for you monitor, so maybe you have to write them manually... but no idea what, just an start where to look...
<laserbeak43> whats a symlink?
<laserbeak43> how?
<unitexa> i've been all over the web looking at different ways to tweak xorg.conf
<kazim59> rockprincess: Error 21 : Selected disk does not exist. This error is returned if the device part of a device- or full file name refers to a disk or BIOS device that is not present or not recognized by the BIOS in the system.
<took> unitexa, you have to configure x.org file, I just configured fine and the monitor works fine
<unitexa> but none of them seem to reflect at all
<mezziah> laserbeak43: afaik you create a symlink (symbolic link) with ln -s <source> <target>
<erUSUL> kravlin: i was pointing this >>> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows <<<<
<rockprincess> kazim59: i googled what Grub Error 21 could mean, and there were some posts that it has to do with MBR being fucked...and it makes sense, because right now I've booted the Knoppix CD and can access my hd....
<dyrne> laserbeak43: a shortcut basically.  so 'sudo ln -s /usr/lib/gtk.so /usr/lib/gtk_oldversionname.so' so it finds it when it looks for it but uses the new one
<kravlin> daftman: Do you know if it's safe to remove space from linux? Do i need to find a way to defrag my drive or anything before removing space?
<freepenguin> www.freepenguin.it/index-en.html
<VrilutZa> hi I need help
<Triumph|TK> dont we all
<oskude> unitexa, maybe trying "linux + your monitor model" with google
<rockprincess> kazim59: so basically it has to do with the MBR, right?
<unitexa> i have a laptop
<daftman> kravlin: you don't need to defrag your drive in linux
<kazim59> rockprincess: a simple cause maybe that you opened ur cabinet and changed the order of ur hard disks
<dyrne> laserbeak43: often works.. sometimes not
<laserbeak43> dyrne: so if i were to install it now it wouldnt necessaril cause a conflict?
<VrilutZa> some Documentation to install ati radeon 9250
<oskude> unitexa, and theres allso the question does the drivers of you graphics card (or the card itself) support widescreen resolutions
<kazim59> rockprincess: don't worry at all, your data is safe
<kravlin> daftman: ok. so removing space shouldn't be an issue. Got it.
<daftman> kravlin: if you use gpart it should be safe to resize your disk
<dyrne> laserbeak43: you can install the old lib too it wont be a problem. but you might not need to with the symlink. either way it wont hurt anything
<daftman> kravlin: however, backup FIRST
<rwaller> Hello all
<greg_g> VrilutZa, I couldn't get my 3d accel working with that card, but great for desktop use without games/desktop-effects
<rockprincess> kazim59: yeah that was a huge relief to say at least.....there's some important data for my phd...and i really don't wanna lose it...
<unitexa> when i run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" and pick nvidia, it does a detection script, then i choose the resolution that my monitor supports....it sets up the xorg.conf for me...but when i reboot and go in to "screen resolution" it still shows me the list without the one i want
<kravlin> daftman: I can't mount it at this time. Im not really worried about loosing anything either.
<laserbeak43> dyrne: cool thanks
<RoC_MM> kravlin, use GParted (Gnome Partition Editor) to resize your disk.  It's available gratis as a liveCD and it's also on the Ubuntu CD.
<VrilutZa> greg_g k thanks:D
<kazim59> rockprincess: I can understand... PhD.... my sister is also pursuing a PhD....
<RoC_MM> kravlin, on the ubuntu CD, it's under system/administrator
<greg_g> VrilutZa, but I think there is a guide on the Ubuntu-docs webpage for it specifically
<Quiz> Hello i just wana know.... im using ubuntu 7.04 and i wana know how can i change start menu in gnome mybe is web page with some guide? Please tell me
<unitexa> i'm looking for anyone who has seen any info, or has themselves got ubuntu working on a wide aspect laptop with the native rez
<oskude> unitexa, i dont really understand the "screen resolution" app in gnome... it doesnt show the same resolutions as in xorg.conf here neither...
<rockprincess> kravlin: I will follow your advice and do exactly what is said in that post.....if it doesn't work, can I come back and ask for more advice?
<daftman> Quiz: gnome-look.org
<Taime1> unitexa: wide aspect?
<unitexa> oskude: yeah it's very frustrating, so how do i "select" a resolution, i can edit the xorg.conf but what then?
<rwaller> Do any one no anything about wine? Edit Wine registry? I installed a game what did not work so i wanna unstall it! Do any one no how on doing this?
<unitexa> taime1: 16:9 aspect ...my panel is 1440x900
<kravlin> ok. I changed around my partitions. Time to re-install linux then fix grub. Im off!
<Triumph|TK> is there an ip denial list for ubuntu?
<kazim59> rockprincess: if you ever run into disk problems.. try TestDisk before you throw away your hard disk
<VrilutZa> greg_g I find to ubuntu-docs webpage it's good Documentation, it's avaible for ubuntu 6.10
<RoC_MM> Triumph|TK, if you configure the firewall...why would you want to do that?
<colbert> I have a dir full of a .zip files I want to extract to one place, what's the command line to do it ?
<Taime1> unitexa:  my install went just fine
<daftman> kazim59: i thought fsck would do fine
<rockprincess> kazim59: ohh what is TestDisk? never heard of it so far...
<oskude> unitexa, i remember needing to add some horiz and vert values for some machines... was a long time ago...
<VrilutZa> to ubuntu 7.04 not working
<VrilutZa> :(
<esr> Where can I report problems with broken dependencies in the Fiesty Fawn repos?
<kazim59> rockprincess: partition recovery tool.... it recovered my harddrive when I lost all hopes!
<RoC_MM> rockprincess, testdisk recovers deleted partitions or if you overwrite your MBR it can scan the disk and find your partitions.
<Triumph|TK> i cant access my open ssh server through my external ip i was going to see if somehow my own ip was in there
<unitexa> Taime1: my install is just perfect as well, just not running at the resolution my monitor supports :/ it's not ugly, but it's not native either
<Quiz> thanks
<oskude> unitexa, and i also heard some chips need "modlines" or something (intel chips mostly,  i think)
<NeXtDaY> how do i install PDF reader for mozilla Firefox? is is possible?
<greg_g> VrilutZa, weird...  I didn't really try the 9250 in Fiesty
<RoC_MM> NeXtDaY, you already have a pdf reader that appears when you access a PDF.
<daftman> NextDay: Yes www.ubuntuguide.org
<Taime1> unitexa: i have a 17" widescreen and it automagically detected my screen and set itself up to run at 1900*1200, i can also use other res
<rockprincess> is testdisk an open source programme or do you have to pay for it?
<RoC_MM> rockprincess, test disk is open-source, but that does not mean you don't have to pay for it.
<askand> I need help with the proogram screenlet..I added a mailchecker and now the program hangs every timeI open it..How can I remove that setting so it doesnt load the mailhecker at start?
<NeXtDaY> daftman ok. I'll check that now
<VrilutZa> k greg_g I try now thanks
<unitexa> Taime1: is yours a laptop screen or an external panel
<PIPBoy_> hi all
<Taime1> unitexa: laptop
<greg_g> VrilutZa, good luck
<rockprincess> RoC_MM: true, i should have said FOSS.... ;)
<daftman> rockprincess: hmm last time I check it's GPL
<Lekrem> hey root_
<kazim59> rockprincess: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<rockprincess> daftman: wonderful :)
<NeXtDaY> RoC_MM: do you mean like *Kpdf*. because , I mean sometimes I read some PDF files online...
<rwaller> The thing is that i wanna install a game what is made by the same game makers! But when i have a go on installing it,It will not in still! It may by that it's the same file what i can not unstall what is doing my head in! Can any one help on editing Wine registry! Thats if you can do that
<unitexa> Taime1: that's a crazy laptop screen ^_^ well i suppose i'm unlucky, but the dell d620 is pretty popular...i'm bummed that i'm getting so much trouble with this panel
<hypn0> if you pay for it you got to be a bit stupid when you can download it from website :-))
<RoC_MM> yeah NeXtDaY that's what pops up...what doesn't work with it?  When you access a word processing document, I would expect my word processor to open, when I access a PDF, I expect my PDF reader to open...how is this not what you want?
<daftman> NextDay: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Adobe_PDF_Reader_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox_in_Feisty
<askand> I need help with the proogram screenlet..I added a mailchecker and now the program hangs every timeI open it..How can I remove that setting so it doesnt load the mailhecker at start?
<root__> How can I reinstall gdm and all its configuration ? I keep  getting this error The accessibility registry was not found.
<vic> salve a ragazzi
<vic> c' qualcuno ...
<RoC_MM> root__, do you have backups?
<erUSUL> !it | vic
<ubotu> vic: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<intangir> i want to make a perfect backed up copy of a harddrive (its got windows)
<intangir> but id like to do it on linux (from a live CD or something)
<oskude> unitexa, was your problem with dell latitude d620 ?
<intangir> want it to be restorable exactly if needed
<NeXtDaY> daftman thanks. I appreciate it :)
<erUSUL> !info partimage | intangir
<ubotu> intangir: partimage: backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-17 (feisty), package size 268 kB, installed size 944 kB
<RoC_MM> intangir, although it's proprietary, I have had great success with the proprietary and commercial Acronis True Image v10.  Windows is fragile and all the other things I tried did not result in a working system after restore.
<wpgmb> Hello everyone... I'm having an issue with flash player 9.. it is installed, according to "about:plugins", however, I can't make certain sites' flash usage work. Ie, my own site, www.specialmomentsphoto.ca - select a gallery, and see what happens. On my install, I get the message I need the latest flash player. I know it should work, because I have it working on a CentOS box at home. Can anyone help me where I should look to locate the
<dyrne> intangir: dd|gz  is my way but there are many more intuitive
<askand> I need help with the proogram screenlet..I added a mailchecker and now the program hangs every timeI open it..How can I remove that setting so it doesnt load the mailhecker at start?
<RoC_MM> I think you will find Windows fails to run after a restore with many methods...it's a fragile OS.
<kazim59> erUSUL: how much compression?
<oskude> wpgmb, FYI: i get the same thing here too...
<RoC_MM> kazim59, Partition Image supports none, gzip, and bzip2 compression, images are usually pretty small especailyl when the drive is not totally full
<erUSUL> kazim59: you can choose bz2 or gz afaik. Compression ratio depends on data being compressed
<wpgmb> oskude: I
<kazim59> RoC_MM: thats great! gparted also copies partitions but it cannot compress or backup
<RoC_MM> kazim59, I usually used gzip and partition image for linux-based systems...I got around an image 66-75% of the size of the used space on the parittion.
<wpgmb> oskude: I'm leaning towards a wrong path - but that's about it
<rockprincess> ok, all...thanks for all your Help! I'll go now and try to fix my mbr.....I'll be back either way....thanks for all your help! wish me luck xxx
<erUSUL> kazim59: a partition full of mp3 and movies will not compress very well... and empty partition will ;P
<elfranger> greetings
<erUSUL> rockprincess: good luck!
<kid_3> hello! this is my first time trying to get some help on a IRC chat for ubuntu
<elfranger> how may I impersonate the www-data user when downloading files into a new site using ssl
<elfranger> ?
<kazim59> rockprincess: let nobody destroy your system except you
<Music_Shuffle> lol
<RoC_MM> elfranger, that's a bit unclear what you mean.
<wpgmb> kid_3: go ahead, and post your questions
<hypn0> erUSUL: if a partition is empty, then there is nothing to compress :-)
<PIPBoy_> hey, is anyone here a FALLOUT game series fan here?
<NeXtDaY> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
* Taime1 crashes his sytem, on average, bout twice a month
<elfranger> ok, when I set up a site on my ubuntu server I usually use an ftp user I have created with access to the www root folder ( I run several sites)... when I upload files, they are owned by webmaster:webmaster
<Ramzi> Hello.
<kid_3> I was wondering if  someone here could help... I am trying to fix my Alps Touchpad, and I found a couple of guides online. Most of them require you to add something to the file /proc/bus/input/devices... thing is.. when i open devices.. it is just a blank text file.
<RoC_MM> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Ramzi> I recently installed Ubuntu, and Eclipse, and Eclipse CDT. I tried to write a simple Hello World program, but it says ...
<Ramzi> that it can't find <stdio.h>.
<wpgmb> kid_3: open the file as root
<elfranger> however, using the CMS to download components and addons will do so that the new addons are owned by www-data:www-data which then gives me trouble when I need to modify langua files and such for the modules...
<kid_3> "open file as root"  will "sudo nautilus" work?
<wpgmb> kid_3: better yet - do as I do... install "mc" - you'll like it
<elfranger> so I thought if I could actually use the www-data user when logging on through ftp and ssl would do the trick
<Ramzi> Does anyone know why it can't find <stdio.h> ?
<kid_3> mc?
<askand> I need help with the proogram screenlet..I added a mailchecker and now the program hangs every timeI open it..How can I remove that setting so it doesnt load the mailhecker at start?
<kunwon1> midnight commander?
<wpgmb> kid_3: yep
<shwag> dpkg --get-selections    what is  deinstall  ?
<wpgmb> kunwon1: that's the one
<Music_Shuffle> gksudo nautilus, no?
<vincenz> Is it possible to install ubuntu from a 5.1 install cd
<RoC_MM> askand, try System/Administration/Sessiosn....you can see what will be run on login and stuff.
<kunwon1> horrible app
<vincenz> 5.10
<kazim59> kid_3: sudo gedit /proc/bus/input/devices
<Music_Shuffle> vincenz, and either run 5.10 or just update all the way to Feisty?
<wpgmb> vincenz: why the torture??? Grab 7.04
<vincenz> Music_Shuffle: yes
<vincenz> wpgmb: my laptop is running out an dI don't feel like downing burning
<Music_Shuffle> vincenz, both are possible to do, yes.
* mom wonders what screen name is...
<RoC_MM> vincenz, yes...that sounds like it would work, except you will probably want to grab a newer release before installing...5.04 came out 2 years ago.
<vincenz> so I have to install my desktop
<vincenz> 5.10
* mom now knows :-)
<RoC_MM> vincenz, yes 5.10.....10th month of 2005
<elfranger> hm
<kid_3> i opened  as root, devices.. it is still blank... although every time i move the window it says "he file /proc/bus/input/devices changed on disk."then it asks me to reload
<kid_3> devices file still comes up blank...
<Music_Shuffle> RoC_MM, ...I -just- realized that's how the numbering works.  Wow.  >_<
<NeXtDaY> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<RoC_MM> :-D  Music_Shuffle
<phonox> ramzi: apt-get install libc6-dev
<Ramzi> Does anyone in here use Eclipse CDT?
<elfranger> what is the syntax for unpacking a .tar.gz?
* vincenz uses 5.10
<phonox> ramzi: apt-get install libc6-dev
<elfranger> tar -xvf?
<vincenz> I have to eat dinner anyways ::)
<Andrew67> NeXtDaY: its too bad firestarter hasnt been updated in ages
<wpgmb> kid_3: seriously - install mc, then from a terminal, become root, launch mc and navigate to the file, and edit right in there
<mom> how do i copy a cd
<oskude> elfranger, tar -xzf foo.tar.gz
<kazim59> kid_3: the file might be blank.. you may need to add the line everytime u turn on the system
<StucKman> which is the best way to receive updates info via mail just for a certain release, say, dapper?
<Music_Shuffle> mom, k3b?
<wpgmb> mom: colour, or black and white?  :o)
<RoC_MM> I have also used kmyfirewall, which can be easy or advanced...it's neat.
<kid_3> so... sudo apt-get mc .. ?
<Ramzi> It says invalid operation
<oskude> mom, right click on the cd and select copy ? (or something like that=
<kazim59> kid_3: sudo apt-get install mc
<phonox> ramzi: sudo apt-get install libc6-dev
<PIPBoy_> anyone here know anything about 64 bit linux please pm me, i could use some help
<wpgmb> kid_3: try...
<wesolek> hello
<RoC_MM> mom, use a cd burning application like Brasero or GnomeBaker or K3b.
<jammons> mom: have you tried just putting in the blank CD
<StucKman> I think that if I subscribe to ubuntu-security-announce I will also get feisty's updates
<wesolek> is anybody here great with video card issues?
<NeXtDaY> Andrew67 Oops. I installed it with sudo apt-get install firestarter .. Do uou think I should remove that? !!@
<kid_3> installing...
<Ramzi> Thank you so much.
<phonox> your'e welcome...
<predaeus> PIPBoy_, just ask here, if anybody knows then they'll answer
<kazim59> kid_3: thats good!
<kazim59> wpgmb: what does mc do, sir?
<Music_Shuffle> NeXtDaY, why would you remove it..?
<kid_3> woah... this MC looks a little complicated
<ompaul> wesolek, I know very little about them, in my own terms, you might know more, ask your question in the channel and see how you get on
<PIPBoy_> anyone know what differences i will encounter with 64 bit ubuntu compared to 32 bit?
<Andrew67> NeXtDaY: it works, its just old is all
<wpgmb> kazim59: mc = "Midnight Commander" - an emulator of the old 'n trusty way of file managemnet under DOS
<RoC_MM> kid_3, it's pretty simple.  you use tab to move from the left to the right pane and back
<wpgmb> kid_3: looks are deceiving....
<chadeldridge> hello again all
<wesolek> ompaul, thanks, I am just having problems with summering my thoughts / problems into one logic sentence lol
<Ramzi> Okay. I installed libc6-dev but I still get the same error
<kunwon1> bash > mc
<wesolek> ompaul
<predaeus> PIPBoy_, look into the forums for info about that, I think there is even a list of problematic applications etc.
<_dac> what do you do to change your nick password?
<NeXtDaY> Music_Shuffle: I don't want to remove it but Andrew67 said it hasn't been updated ..
<Music_Shuffle> PIPBoy_, 64 has some issues with multimedia stuffs, go 32 if in doubt.
<RoC_MM> kid_3, you can use the arrow keys to move around, enter to explore compressed archives, and the fucntion keys to do actions.
<wesolek> ompaul, but I'll try
<ompaul> PIPBoy_, if you are not running large databases don't do 64bit all the multimedia stuff will kill you trying to get it running under 32bit
<NeXtDaY> Andrew67 ok, thanks anyway
<wpgmb> kid_3:  here's a hint: use the "home". "esc" and "enter" keys for quick navigation
<Andrew67> NeXtDaY: there's really nothing else as good though
<Andrew67> which is why its sad its rather old
<Andrew67> (good as in friendly)
<wpgmb> _dac: nick password????
<shwag> why is  dpkg -l   still showing packages that are not on my system anymore ?
<kid_3> ok, i found mdevices file, how do i open it?
<Music_Shuffle> NeXtDaY, no need to trash it yet :D
<NeXtDaY> Andrew67: Isee. I get your point.
<_dac> thanks
<wesolek> ok does anybody know how to install ATI Radeon IGP320M??? Basic ATI drivers on my ubuntu just don't work, only vesa!
<Music_Shuffle> wpgmb, he meant his IRC nick
<RoC_MM> shwag, that shoudl not be true...can you give a line example?
<NeXtDaY> Music_Shuffle LOL. still didn't get the answer for that question. I think I need to ask it again ;-)
<kid_3> nevermind, i found how to
<shwag> RoC_MM:   dpkg -l | grep django
<shwag> rc  python-django                0.95.1-1ubuntu1                        A high-level Python Web framework
<erUSUL> !ati | wesolek
<ubotu> wesolek: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wpgmb> kid_3: found what... change/edit your file, or use mc?
<shwag> RoC_MM: dpkg --get-selections | grep django
<shwag> python-django                                   deinstall
<kid_3> both, i think
<wols> wesolek: basic ati being fglrx or the ones coming with ubuntu?
<wesolek> ubotu, that didn't work, any of it
<viden> How do you set an external usb disk to mount with me as the owner automatically ?
<wesolek> wols, the one that comes with ubuntu
<wpgmb> kid_3:  'k then. But hang on to mc - it's a real time saver
<Bassetts> does dist-upgrade keep all programs, configs etc.?
<RoC_MM> shwag, that is something that is removed but it's system-wide configuration has been left behind.  apt-get remove package removes a package but leaves it's system-wide config behind...apt-get remove --purge package removes it completely.
<RoC_MM> shwag, you can use Synaptic to remove all config stuff left over from uninstalled packages.
<kid_3> thanks a lot wpgmb, your a life saver
<oskude> i got an old HP E-PC 40 and installed feisty (for my mom). but theres a 30sec long show stopper -> http://osku.de/feisty-20070621-1.png. it seems that its caused by the CD-ROM drive. when i remove the CD-ROM drive, the 30sec "delay" is gone. what could i test/investigate ?
<RoC_MM> Bassetts, it will preserve what you have installed unless there's a conflict...no configs are removed, especially not user-configs
<wpgmb> can anyone go to www.specialmomentsphoto.ca, pick any gallery, and tell me if it works for you? I've got flash-player 9 installed, and still get a message I should upgrade my flash player
<shwag> RoC_MM: thanks
<password> nick <password>poi321
<t00na> took: reinstalling the network manager didn't seem to help :/
<oskude> wpgmb, doesnt work here neither
<Music_Shuffle> wpgmb, not functional for me either.
<wpgmb> oskude: yeah - you told me earlier... now let's find someone where it does work  :o)
<wesolek> nickrud was trying to help me out last night, but he said, there is only one other person that posted the same problem he could find on google, and that I need to wait for somebody really smart to help me out
<oskude> wpgmb, ah ok, thought you just didnt understand my answer :P
<wpgmb> Music_Shuffle: you got FP9 installed?
<viden> How do you set an external usb disk to mount with me as the owner automatically ?
<RoC_MM> wpgmb, maybe it assumes incorrectly there is a newer version of flash out, when adobe's version for linux is a version or two behind compared to the windows one.
<ehc> Is there a tutorial to access shared folders on a windows machine? (NTFS)
<RoC_MM> wpgmb, or maybe the flash detection is just bad.
<RoC_MM> yes ehc try ubuntuguide.org
<RoC_MM> but in the end you can just do Places/Connect to Server (or Network) ehc
<wpgmb> Roc_MM: thing is... my main box at home is (thus far..) CentOS 4.4, with a slightly older kernel than Uby 704, and it works on that box (also FP9 installed on that box)... therefore - I'm thinking it's more of a path issue?
<frank_> how know the install chillispot
<Bassetts> does dist-upgrade keep all programs, configs etc.?
<nickrud> wesolek, ah, you're back. Post the paste links for people to look at
<CheshireViking> does anybody use a nomad 3 jukebox with feisty? i'm getting an error "Could not open jukebox: usb_set_configuration: Connection timed out" when the jukebox gets plugged in, can somebody help me get past the error message
<RoC_MM> wpgmb, a good thought,but path issues are not relevant here...is it your site?
<wesolek> hello nickrud
<wpgmb> RoC_MM: yeah
<t00na> ubotu: networkmanager?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networkmanager? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wesolek> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26514/
<imbecile> how do i create exceptions in firewall rules for azureus?
<wesolek> I guess I should have said something other than just link
<RoC_MM> wpgmb, check out SWFObject...it's a really correct and good way to detect flash....google it, and test it out and see if it works correctly...I think you'll find your flash detection is faulty.
<erUSUL> !samba | ehc
<ubotu> ehc: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<RoC_MM> frank_, chillispot does not run on a PC...you can find documentation on their website?
<wpgmb> Roc_MM: I'll check that. I should mention for clarity's sake - I didn't build the code behind the site; it's a template (free plugin for PS)
<RoC_MM> wpgmb, http://blog.deconcept.com/swfobject/
<frank_> but i have a proble with the login
<erUSUL> imbecile: which firewall front end are you using??
<wpgmb> Roc_MM: the galleries part, that is
<wesolek> nickrud, I am back as I want this sorted out asap, cos I don't want to start installing different things and making ubuntu to my please and then go back to suse and do it all over again
<aleksanteri> how to add an user to a group?
<`4aFkA`> can i somehow encrypt the URL address from ubuntu???
<wesolek> ATI Radeon problem... here are the output files http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26514/
<erUSUL> aleksanteri: System>Admin>users and groups
<imbecile> erUSUL,  firestarter
<aleksanteri> erUSUL: i'm on kde
<michtok> hi everyone!
<larsemil> i am looking and looking but cant find a good sound editor for my ubuntu
<`4aFkA`> can i somehow encrypt the URL address from ubuntu???
<t00na> how do I launch a gnome app as root?
<michtok> does someone know where the mount options for external hard disks are stored?
<wesolek> is anybody up for a real challenge??? ATI Radeon issues - xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log on here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26514/
<t00na> gksu?
<wesolek> lol
<viden> t00na:  sudo
<larsemil> t00na, gksudo
<erUSUL> aleksanteri: man usermod
<SlimeyPete> t00na: "gksu <app name>" from a terminal
<viden> or gksudo
<t00na> thank you.
<RoC_MM> `4aFkA`, unfortunately, your question is borderline un-understandable.
<hypn0> larsemil: audactiy is good, get the development version
<viden> How do you set an external usb disk to mount with me as the owner automatically ?
<larsemil> hypn0, thanks!
<macpo3> can someone suggest a graphical audio file editor that will allow me to create single or mixed tones eg dtmf digits at various amplitudes etc
<RoC_MM> michtok, you can type "mount" to see what's mounted...there is stuff in /etc/fstab as well.
<kazim59> ubuntu checks all my harddisks using fsck at boot... it takes lot of time!!!
<hypn0> larsemil: from http://www.getdeb.net/
<`4aFkA`> RoC_MM i want to encrypt the URL www.google.com to sometext.com from ubuntu
<RoC_MM> viden, that should happen when you just plug it in...if not look in Places/Computer.
<oskude> kazim59, at everyboot or just every 30 mounts ?
<viden> roc_mm:  the drive mounts but its security is wrong i cant write to it
<michtok> RoC_MM, I can put some mount options for the external disk into fstab but these seem not to be used
<RodGo> hi all, i cant get my wireless card to work
<RoC_MM> `4aFkA`, that's not encyption, it's just some sort of subsitution.
<kazim59> oskude: at every booot
<RodGo> i am using a compaq presario v5000 notebook
<kazim59> oskude: all partitions... i think i should edit fstab?
<oskude> kazim59, oh, thats not good, hmm...
<RoC_MM> `4aFkA`, what exactly would happena fter this substitution takes places?  What's your desired behavior
<oskude> kazim59, i sadly dont know where the fsck is started...
<RoC_MM> macpo3, install ReZound...it is a quite good Free audio editor...I like it a lot.  I think it does DTMF
<kazim59> oskude: /etc/fstab has an option to indicate which drives to check at boot
<viden> 4aFkA:  i can only assume you are trying to mask your web traffic from either your workplace or isp?
<wols> it only gets started when the fs is dirty
<wesolek> ATI Radeon issues - xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log on here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26514/
<wols> that is therason
<michtok> RoC_MM, if I right-click on the device on my desktop and chose properties -> volume I get other mount options than the ones in fstab
<`4aFkA`> RoC_MM i want to bypass the AP security by change the google.com to sometext.com coz i can't open some pages..
<MISTERTibbs> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<oskude> kazim59, oh, interesting
<wesolek> ATI Radeon issues (ubuntu ati drivers not working with my card, only vesa)- xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log on here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26514/
<RoC_MM> `4aFkA`, could you do that before, on some different OS?
<kazim59> oskude: got it... sixth field in /etc/fstab... you can see man fstab
<RodGo> anybody can help me please_
<RodGo> ?
<wesolek> me too
<RoC_MM> wesolek, keep trying, you might want to make a post on the forum.
<`4aFkA`> RoC_MM no.. I'm using only ubuntu.. can i do that on some other OS ?
<erUSUL> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<viden> 4aFKa:  if you are trying to bypass some form of web filtering software then even if you encrypt the name of the page your going to the IP it gets sent to in the end will be the same, unless you want to use some form of web proxy, but no idea if those still exist
<oskude> kazim59, roger
<wesolek> thanks, RoC_MM
<RoC_MM> `4aFkA`, no I'm just trying to understand what your are trying to do....or if you could do it before....so you can't access google.com because that url is blocked....why don't you try something like proxify.com?
<rockets> Whats a good alternative to XMMS other then VLC?
<oskude> wesolek, could you post the xorg error log with the "no screens found" ?
<wesolek> ubotu, was that to me?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about was that to me? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<oskude> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<rockets> lol
<rockets> !meaningoflife
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about meaningoflife - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<`4aFkA`> RoC_MM yes the url is blocked and i try to use web proxy but it blocks the flash app.. and i need them..
<RoC_MM> rockets, the system comes with "totem", but I dont' like it at all....VLC is really for video I thinkz....I like visualizers...there is alots of stuff...bleep...I don't know if htat's for linux...amarok is popular, banshee, xine...etc
<Pollywog> anyone know how I can install vmware-server from a tarball?
<ehc> should this line work in my fstab to open a windows shared folder on ubuntu? "//servername/sharename  /media/mountname  smbfs  username=myusername,password=mypassword  0  0"
<Pollywog> feisty
<wesolek> oskude, it's there in the same paste (just scroll down, the log file is at the bottom)
<kazim59> I always wanted to play with ubotu but moderaters don't allow me to
<rockets> RoC_MM, I dont want a giant library manager.
<rockets> I want a player
<rockets> also, gtk, not qt
<oskude> wesolek, the last log i see is with error "xf86MapVidMem: Could not mmap framebuffer (0xd8000000,0x0) (Invalid argument)"
<rockets> Also, we should set !meaningoflife
<rockets> to make ubotu say 42
<RoC_MM> yes
<rockets> !ubotu suggestions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suggestions - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rockets> !ubotu factoids
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<aleksanteri> !pm | kazim59
<ubotu> kazim59: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<wesolek> oskude, I think this one was saying something about the framebuffer, but when I turn that on, it then returns the no screen found error
<aleksanteri> er.. wrong one
<RoC_MM> rockets, I'm not so sure...you may want to do a few google searches...tha'ts an easy question to answer, there are tons of media players.
<`4aFkA`> RoC_MM yes the url is blocked and i try to use web proxy but it blocks the flash app.. and i need them..
<aleksanteri> kazim59: just pm ubotu
<rockets> yeah
<Music_Shuffle> !banshee
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<kazim59> rockets: well, it aint exactly 42... its a complex number actually
<aleksanteri> kazim59: /msg ubotu !bot
<oskude> wesolek, yeah, but there could be more info before the "last" line with "no screens found"
<Pollywog> I messed up my vmware-server installation and I am having a problem reinstalling it
<kazim59> aleksanteri: oh I know that
<michtok> Has someone a clue where the mount options in the properties windows -> volume for a mounted external hard drive come from?
<rockets> im going to check out audacious
<mikeconcepts> Using Xubuntu...I'd appreciate a link to a howto for the best way to achieve  network connectivity to windows boxes on my network
<wesolek> no no, oskude, that's all... I need to reconfigure the xorg.conf to turn it on
<rockets> Pollywog, remove it with synaptic and use COMPLETE removal
<RoC_MM> `4aFkA`, sorry...I don't have enough info to help you...if the restriction is there, talk to however controls your network.
<rockets> Pollywog, that will delete the config files, which lets you install a clean vmware
<`4aFkA`> RoC_MM thnx for the time..
<Pollywog> rockets: this is not player but server.  Is there a deb for the server?
<larsemil> hypn0, i dount get any sound in audacity. changed from oss to alsa but did not change anything
<wesolek> oskude, what is see it what I got by just installing the ubuntu ati drivers without changing anything in them
<rockets> Pollywog, yes hold on
<Pollywog> I installed from a tarball and I have removed the old stuff but the new install says I have a kernel mismatch
<oskude> wesolek, then please do what you did to get that "no screens found" in xorg log and post that log... we need a line with (EE)
<rockets> Pollywog, its in canonical's commercial repository
<hypn0> larsemil: you got the beta?
<Pollywog> k
<larsemil> hypn0, yes.
<wesolek> nickrud, are you here?
<rockets> here Pollywog
<Pollywog> ty
<rockets> put this in your sources.list file and smoke it
<rockets> deb http://archive.canonical.com feisty-commercial main
<nickrud> wesolek, sort of, I'm at work
<wesolek> hm... can you explain what is that I posted last night? I am out of formal terms for it
<hypn0> larsemil: erm, I don't know what to say, works here
<wesolek> nickrud, to oskude
<oskude> wesolek, i wasnt here last night...
<hypn0> larsemil: do you have a sound problem on your system :-/
<larsemil> hypn0, never had
<nickrud> oskude, he has a link to give, wesolek put it back up ;)
<wesolek> I know, oskude, but nickrud was here... lol he's got the link
<larsemil> hypn0, but in the version in ubuntu resp i get sound
<wesolek> nickrud oskude, just explain what was that you told me to do to produce that error
<oskude> wesolek, ah now i understand :)
<Pollywog> the vmware server package wants to remove xinetd
<hypn0> larsemil: you can stick with that then :-)
<Pollywog> this is not good
<nickrud> oskude, wesolek http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26514/
<hypn0> there's also jokosher, you tried that?
<Pollywog> that must be why I used a tarball in the first place, I knew there had to be a good reason
<xst> When I perform an ssh login to a local host on the lan (directly to the IP), the ssh client waits for several seconds before it shows me the password prompt. How can I fix this?
<hypn0> that's still being developed though larsemil
<imbecile> how do i create exceptions in firewall rules for azureus with firestarter?
<wesolek> oskude, but the thing is, that I can turn that framebuffer on and then I will get the no screens found error message
<oskude> wesolek, do that, and repost that xorg error log
<wesolek> oskude, if you want me to do it, that will take me just a few minutes
<Pollywog> looks like I will need to recompile my kernel in order to install vmware
<oskude> wesolek, i got time
<jammons> Pollywog: have you tried Virtualbox
<wesolek> but the default ati drivers setting are to set the framebuffer off :( oskude
<wizard> anyone can trouble shoot with me why vlc can't seem to get audio?
<Pollywog> I have been using vmware for a long time and it was working until a few minutes ago
<wizard> got dvd video
<wizard> no audio
<tck> how do i list device ID types, i.e. linux swap is 82 etc..
<Pollywog> when I tried to install the player
<Pollywog> bit mistake
<Pollywog> big*
<jammons> bummer
<oskude> wesolek, what im after is, ive seen "no screen found" couple times, and i allways was able  fix that by searching for a line with (EE) in xorg error log
<wpgmb> tck: what are you trying to do? Simply get a list of Linux file types?
<Pollywog> I think that going through a kernel compile has ffixed this problem before
<wesolek> ok oskude, thanks a lot :) brb
<joseRemote> \o
<Pollywog> I don't need to actually install it, just go through the process of making one
<Pollywog> then vmware will install
<joseRemote> Anyone know if there is a package for "Finch" in ubuntu?
<tck> wpgmb, got it, sudo fdisk /dev/sda ; L ;)
<WaxyFresh> how do i install openGL?
<qhartman> Anyone here have experience with the Proliant DL360s? the new 1U ones with 6 SFF SAS drives.
<hypn0> joseRemote: you mean pidgin?
<imbecile> hey guys, what should i use to open chm files?
<joseRemote> hypn0: finch is the text version of pidgin
<RoC_MM> tck I can see those when I use cfdisk, you could google it, or just pull up cfdisk and look at one of your partitions and try to change it and see the list
<oskude> WaxyFresh, OpenGL is something that your graphics card and chip has to support
<hypn0> yeah, but why would you want to use that joseRemote :-)
<tyler_d> I want to switch back to gnome :(, in synaptic whats the package needed to get this back to gnome?
<joseRemote> hypn0: the same reason I'm using irssi :P
<oskude> WaxyFresh, *card and driver
<trpr> hypn0: you mean why wouldn't you :p
<WaxyFresh> oskude: so its not something i can install?i think mine should
<qhartman> joseRemote: I don't know about finch, but CenterICq is a nice text-based IM client (that does multiple protocols
<joseRemote> I'm not at this machine, and I doubt I ever will
<joseRemote> will be*
<oskude> WaxyFresh, you have to install the drivers
<RoC_MM> tyler_d, like ubuntu-desktop?
<oskude> WaxyFresh, what card do you have
<WaxyFresh> oskude: i installed the unichrome driver from the repos
<tyler_d> RoC_MM: is that whats its called
<danny> #debian
<RoC_MM> that installs all of ubuntu with gnome tyler_d
<JasonAllen> sup y'all
<oskude> WaxyFresh, ah, a intel card ?
<tyler_d> RoC_MM: ty
<WaxyFresh> oskude: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. UniChrome Pro IGP (rev 01)
<wizard> any ideas on why videolan gets no audio?? am i missing a configuration?
<imbecile> hey guys, what should i use to open chm files?
<tck> RoC_MM, yes thank you, I prefer cfdisk but i forget which tool it was again to list types
<oskude> WaxyFresh, oh, a via chip, i dont know if those support opengl, never had one, sorry
<tck> i was in grub for some reason :P
<qhartman> imbecile: I don't know of anything on Linux that can read chm
<Pollywog> chm is that a chemistry thing?
<joseRemote> chm is compiled html
<danny> #Debian
<joseRemote> microsoft help file
<JasonAllen> chm is microsoft's retarded help file format
<Pollywog> oic
<lsabalo> try kchmviewer
<oskude> there are readers for MS help files
<imbecile> qhartman,  ironically I am opening a linux ebook
<RoC_MM> hahahahah
<tck> for chm just use gnochm
<imbecile> tck,  thanks
<Pollywog> HymnToLife: you there?
<oskude> i got an old HP E-PC 40 and installed feisty (for my mom). but theres a 30sec long show stopper -> http://osku.de/feisty-20070621-1.png. it seems that its caused by the CD-ROM drive. when i remove the CD-ROM drive, the 30sec "delay" is gone. what could i test/investigate ?
<HymnToLife> Pollywog, seems so :p
<Pollywog> HymnToLife: I need to reinstall vmware-server... has the install problem been fixed or should I use the same patch method as before?
<HymnToLife> Pollywog, if vmmon refuses to compile, use the patch ;)
<Pollywog> I broke my install by attempting to install the player
<Pollywog> thanks
<HymnToLife> there was a new verison ov vmware server released but I don't know if it was fixed
<funkiwan> Can anyone help with an mdadm question?
<Pollywog> thanks I will try that
<JasonAllen> funkiwan: I'm no expert, but i'm willing to listen
<wesolek> ok, oskude, do you know how to reset the xorg.config, cos' I can't find the ati drivers
<funkiwan> I'm having trouble with mdadm raid0 on my swap partition after upgrading to feisty. It's currently in "State : clean, Not Started" and I'm not sure how to start it
<funkiwan> I have another partition, that's raid1 that's fine
<JasonAllen> funkiwan: so the mdadm process is running?
<oskude> wesolek, you didnt do backup before modifying ? :P maybe try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<funkiwan> yep
<rapter> command to open app in specified workspace and how do I execute two comands in one (start two aps at together)???
<wesolek> no no, that is to configure it, I need to reset it.. oskude, I have like 15 buckups by now of my xorg.config
<wsjunior> first cmd; second cmd
<hypn0> oskude: how do create one of those charts?
<askand> I need help with the proogram screenlet..I added a mailchecker and now the program hangs every timeI open it..How can I remove that setting so it doesnt load the mailhecker at start?
<wsjunior> hi guys. i have this file (http://rafb.net/p/C3n4VQ45.nln.html) and i need to filter it to have just the package names, nothing more. how could i do that?
<imbecile> hey guys, anybody have audio problems in feisty? it sounds like my speakers are blown.. any way to fix this?
<oskude> wesolek, which ati driver you dont find ?
<imbecile> maybe audio codecs?
<Pollywog> I checked and 1.03 is still the latest version of vmware-server
<wesolek> nickrud, can you tell me that command we used last night to reset the xorg.conf to original settings?
<oskude> hypn0, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootCharting
<wsjunior> hi guys. i have this file (http://rafb.net/p/C3n4VQ45.nln.html) and i need to filter it to have just the package names, nothing more. how could i do that?
<wesolek> oskude, just the ati
<tck> imbecile, did you look at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Sound ?
<nickrud> wesolek, oskude already told you ;)
<JasonAllen> funkiwan: does dmesg say anything?
<vecina> Can anyone tell me why loading up any compositing manager for an XGL session causes some of my system tray items to open as seperate windows? :/
<imbecile> tck,  im there now thanks
<wesolek> nickrud, that was something else...
<wsjunior> vecine, it also happens here. no idea :/
<oskude> wesolek, you could open the xorg.conf file and just add "ati" to the driver manually
<vecina> Well its very annoying
<wesolek> oh can I? oskude?
<nickrud> wesolek, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Pollywog> vecina: I had a similar problem in PC-BSD but only with kmix
<wesolek> yeah, that's it, nickrud
<funkiwan> i'll put it in a pastebin
<vecina> Pollywog: kmix and network manager here
<oskude> wesolek, sure, i allways edit my xorg.conf manually :)
<Shaftino> Is it possible to remove the network applet from the panel, without screwing up my networking?
<Pollywog> I fixed it by removing kmix from session manager
<tck> Shaftino, of course, you can just remove it
<wesolek> I don't touch anything manually, as I have this ability to screw everything up in no time lol
<oskude> wesolek, mine looks like this         Driver          "r128" (under Section "Device")
<Shaftino> tck, Can i just remove it from my startup  session?
<vecina> Pollywog: any session manager thing for kde?
<JasonAllen> funkiwan: you could also try: mdadm --assemble --force --scan /dev/md
<tck> Shaftino, ohhh well prob. not if you want networking
<Pollywog> yes the session manager in KDE
<oskude> wesolek, thats why we have backups :=
<tck> Shaftino, are you trying to fine tune your systrem for speed?
<Shaftino> tck, Okay, how do i just remove the applet?
<vecina> Pollywog: i havwent seen that
<vincenz> hmm
<mars> Hi people i found some problem. When i watch movies on my screen (panoramic) they look terrible. On ubuntu and windoes either. How can i fix it on ubuntu?
<vincenz> how do I distupgrade
<JasonAllen> funkiwan: but checking the log is a better first step...
<Pollywog> I just added kmix in the box where you add apps to be exluded from managerment
<tck> Shaftino, right click remove (if its not locked)
<funkiwan> here's what i've go: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26655/
<Shaftino> tck, No it just gets in the way, and i dont find it necessary
<Pollywog> management
<oskude> wesolek, so just edit to: Drivers "ati"
<oskude> wesolek, btw, which ati chip do you have ?
<Shaftino> tck, Cant do that, I can only enable networking, get information or help
<imbecile> tck,  it says "    *  Add the following line to the end of the file, replacing '3stack' with your flavor (see below)" how do i determine what to put there?
<kitsuneofdoom> Rhythymbox segfaulted randomly. Firefox has been crashing occasionally. I've never had these problems before upgrading to Feisty
<oskude> wesolek, hups, ment: Driver "ati"
<tck> Shaftino, you can then save seesion, its called nm-applet
<funkiwan> yeah, i checked the log but it doesn't seem to yield anything that seems like trouble
<vecina> Pollywog: But what if you WANT kmix in your system bar? i use it
<wesolek> oskude, I think I need to edit it as you told me, it is ALI1535 (I think this is what you are asking me?)
<PIPBoy_> anyone know what differences i will encounter with 64 bit ubuntu compared to 32 bit?
<Pollywog> vecina: I still get it in my system bar  :)
<tck> imbecile, eleminate your choices, what card do you have?
<tck> *eliminate
<wesolek> how can I uninstall fglrx?
<oskude> wesolek, ALI... ? what does "lspci" show for that  chip ?
<Pollywog> but I don't have to minimize it every time I start KDE
<vincenz> +?
<sluimers> I have problems with making printer work, can anyone help me with that?
<vecina> Pollywog: no i mean, its in a window and not in my system bar!
<wesolek> oskude, what is "lspci"?
<Pollywog> oic
<RoC_MM> PIPBoy_, a few pieces of software won't be availaable, mostly proprietary things...
<rapter> command to open app in specified workspace and how do I execute two comands in one (start two aps at together)???
<oskude> wesolek, command for the command line, to list devices in pci bus
<riotkittie> PIPBoy_: you're going to run into issues with a lack of 64bit apps but there are ways to get around them ... ie flash
<Pollywog> vecina: this happens in KDE?
<vincenz> How do I do a dist-upgrade now that I have installed 5.10 from bootc?
<oskude> wesolek, look for a line with 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller:
<Bassetts> does dist-upgrade keep all programs, configs etc.?
<tck> wesolek, list all PCI devices
<riotkittie> but for the most part, you shouldnt have huge issues.
<sluimers> I use Ubuntu feisty, the printer is connected through USB to a win XP computer
<funkiwan> JasonAllen: anything there stand out to you?
<JasonAllen> funkiwan: did u try to assemble it manually?
<vecina> Pollywog: yeah :/
<sluimers> CUPS says: "Unable to connect to CIFS host, will retry in 60 seconds..."
<imbecile> tck, i have intel graphics media accelerator 950 card
<wesolek> oskude, tck ???? I'm a newbie
<vecina> Pollywog: but only in XGL mode
<tck> vincenz, edit your /etc/apt/sources.list to reflect feisty, then save it and do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Pollywog> vecina: oic
<oskude> wesolek, ok, you never used "terminal" ?
<sluimers> I don't know what to do.
<JasonAllen> funkiwan: your mdadm stats doesn't look weird
<Pollywog> I assume you have it configured to dock to panel
<tck> wesolek, go to Applications > Teminal and type in lspci
<wesolek> I did, oskude, but I need to know the command
<JasonAllen> funkiwan: but your dmesg log might contain a clue why it didn't load properly
<wesolek> oh... lol
<oskude> wesolek, ah ok, the command is: lspci
<vincenz> tck: where do I get the links?
<tck> wesolek, sorry Applications > Accessories > terminal
<Ambientmstr> Can anyone help me get the borders around my windows? I added those addARGBLXVisuals" and the other codes to my xorg.conf, restarted x, but to no avail. Help please? Kubuntu Feisty user btw.
<vecina> Pollywog: erm, not in the system tray i hhavent
<funkiwan> JasonAllen: I tried "sudo mdadm -A -R /dev/md1" and got "mdadm: device /dev/md1 already active - cannot assemble it"
<wesolek> sorry oskude, must have missed that
<iTurtle> !kubuntu | Ambientmstr
<ubotu> Ambientmstr: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<oskude> wesolek, np, its a crowdy channel here :)
<edx> hola!!
<Pollywog> vecina: open kmix to "configure kmix" and check the "dock to panel" checkbox
<maeth> how can i avoid to delete a package?
<iTurtle> !es | edx
<JasonAllen> funkiwan: hmm - lemme check docs
<Ambientmstr> I didn't think it made much of a difference...
<ubotu> edx: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<tck> imbecile, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239389 :)
<vecina> Pollywog: aha! thanks.
<mars> anyone with panoramic screen? how can i make movies look good?
<maeth> aptitude is trying to delete a package that i use cause it says its no longer used...
<iTurtle> maeth: that's just weird...
<maeth> how can i prevent that?
<maeth> iTurtle, yeah...
<wesolek> oksude, tck, here it is: 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M
<funkiwan> JasonAllen: the first two lines in my pastie are my grep through dmesg. less'ing dmesg doesn't seem strange
<iTurtle> maeth: are you in Feisty?
<maeth> yeah
<maeth> iTurtle, this one vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.20-16
<oskude> wesolek, is that a notebook ?
<iTurtle> maeth: ok. never mind. I was going to tell you to upgrade ;)
<wesolek> mine is actually 320M, oskude, tck
<imbecile> tck: thanks you are the man, you rule, you are awesome.. tck rules!!
<iTurtle> !bugs | maeth
<ubotu> maeth: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<wesolek> yes, oskude
<shwag> with ssh keys, I can ssh from server A to B   or  A to C   but I cant go from A to B to C.  A has my private key.  How can I get from A to B to C ?
<askand>  I need help with the proogram screenlet..I added a mailchecker and now the program hangs every timeI open it..How can I remove that setting so it doesnt load the mailhecker at start?
<oskude> wesolek, which notebook ? model ?
<iTurtle> askand: try
<iTurtle> askand: try system>preferences>session
<oskude> wesolek, this could be (sadly) interesting https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/1913
<JasonAllen> funkiwan: saw your dmesg - but i think it needs a few more lines to understand why it stopped - cat the whole thing and load up in an editor
<karaj> can somebody help me to change the resolution? thanks
<wamtt> how can i install flex?
<iTurtle> askand: there should be a "startup programs" tab
<askand>  iTurtle:  hrm that doesnt work..i want to change what the program loads at start..not what ubuntu loads at start
<wesolek> it's presario 2500
<wesolek> oskude
<wamtt> how can i install flex?
<edward_> how do I find out which generation/model of ipod I have
<JasonAllen> funkwan: i lost the history of the command you tried, but did you try --> mdadm --run /dev/md1 ?
<vox754> !repeat > wamtt
<iTurtle> askand: oh. ok. I'm sorry
<oskude> wesolek, but wait, you wanted to use "ati" driver, that should work
<aleksanteri> wamtt: compile or use apt
<Shaftino> Anyone help me get rid of the NetworkManager Applet?
<wamtt> how to use apt
<tck> wamtt, apt-get install flex
<aleksanteri> wamtt: sudo apt-get install flex
<wesolek> no it didn't, oskude
<tck> wamtt, Apps > Access > Terminal, sudo apt-get install flex
<iTurtle> Shaftino : you can't
<edward_> how do I find out which generation/model of ipod I have
<iTurtle> Shaftino: only if you remove the notification area
<funkiwan> JasonAllen: I've updated my pastebin with more of the dmesg output
<Shaftino> iTurtle, Thats abit sad...
<iTurtle> Shaftino: well, if you add in a separator, it can look a bit like the notification area ;)
<oskude> wesolek, you got the "no screens found" error with ati driver, right ? it could be the error is not in the driver...
<wamtt> it not works
<JasonAllen> funkiwan: reading...
<wesolek> actually this isn't true (suse had no problems)
<funkiwan> JasonAllen: I should add that this is after I removed the entry in /etc/fstab so swap isn't being mounted
<wesolek> what can it be, oskude then?
<iTurtle> Shaftino: because it's not really an applet, since it's inside the notification applet.
<Incarnadine> Can someone point me to a resource that details upgrading 6.06 LTS to the current distro?
<WalrusKing> OracleGD.com - OracleGD.com - OracleGD.com - OracleGD.com
<WalrusKing> OracleGD.com - OracleGD.com - OracleGD.com - OracleGD.com
<iTurtle> Incarnadine: System>Administration>Update manager
<WalrusKing> OracleGD.com - OracleGD.com - OracleGD.com - OracleGD.com
<oskude> wesolek, please use the "ati" driver and repost the xorg error log. i just wanted to know you really got an ati card...
<WalrusKing> OracleGD.com - OracleGD.com - OracleGD.com - OracleGD.com
<WalrusKing> OracleGD.com - OracleGD.com - OracleGD.com - OracleGD.com
<WalrusKing> OracleGD.com - OracleGD.com - OracleGD.com - OracleGD.com
<WalrusKing> OracleGD.com - OracleGD.com - OracleGD.com - OracleGD.com
<WalrusKing> OracleGD.com - OracleGD.com - OracleGD.com - OracleGD.com
<WalrusKing> OracleGD.com - OracleGD.com - OracleGD.com - OracleGD.com
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@tejava.dreamhost.com]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<oskude> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Pollywog> stop that
<iTurtle> !spam | WalrusKing
<[ThC] Primski> Boooooooooom!
<ubotu> WalrusKing: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<oskude> thanks
<funkiwan> JasonAllen: Meaning, this problem started happening, and I commented out the swap line in /etc/fstab to prevent my machine from trying to mount the partition while I was working on it
<tck> !Enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wamtt> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<user_> the debian install on 171mb HD didnt worked -.-
<wamtt> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<iTurtle> !behavior | [ThC] Primski
<ubotu> [ThC] Primski: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Incarnadine> iTurtle: The update manager doesn't indicate I can update the OS, only packages, which are current.
<wamtt> That's the error I get.
<skreet> wamtt: Do a ps aux|grep apt and make sure there are no dead/running processes using it.
<JasonAllen> funkiwan: so you're trying to mount the swap on this raid partitions?
<nickrud> wamtt, you probably have synaptic or another package manager open at the same time
<skreet> wamtt: Then try ps aux|grep synaptic as well.
<iTurtle> Incarnadine: well, you can download feisty, install it on a partition, copy all of your LTS files into the Feisty partition then use GParted to get rid of the LTS partition
<wesolek> ok oskude
<iTurtle> Incarnadine: sounds a bit complicated, but that's all I can think up ;)
<skreet> iTurtle you can do apt-get dist-upgrade, can'
<skreet> can't you?
<oskude> wesolek, im just saying that the current xorg error log is not very usefull (atleast to me) as theres no line with (EE)
<JasonAllen> funkiwan: i'm running out of ideas and gotta run. Sorry i wasn't more help
<Incarnadine> apt-get dist upgrade doesn't do it either.
<JasonAllen> funkiwan: good luck!
<wamtt> synaptic is what?some program
<nickrud> !upgrade | Incarnadine
<ubotu> Incarnadine: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<imbecile> hey guys, can anyone help me install mesa 3d gl driver .. the repo is there http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html i dont know how to add the repo
<aleksanteri> wamtt: a download manager
<iTurtle> !synaptic | wamtt
<ubotu> wamtt: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<funkiwan> JasonAllen: thanks for trying!
<tom__> What would be a webcam that would work well with ubuntu?
<funkiwan> Anyone else available to troubleshoot and mdadm problem?
<iTurtle> !webcam | tom_
<ubotu> tom_: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<oskude> wesolek, OH WAIT! im so stupid...
<oskude> you ARE allready using ati, sorry my mistake :(
<iTurtle> oskude: it's spelled "already" ;)
<wamtt> how to kill it?
<iTurtle> wamtt: sudo killall synaptic
<Pollywog> oskude: were you trying to convince someone to switch from Nvidia to ATI or something?
<iTurtle> wamtt: maybe
<karaj> hi, I need some help to change the resolution to 1280x1024. Can somebody help me?
<oskude> iTurtle, yup, i somehow always forget that :/
<iTurtle> wamtt: try pressing tab after it
<oskude> Pollywog, no
<iTurtle> wamtt: to see if you have more options
<Pollywog> k
<stefg> imbecile: this seems no binary repo, but git-driven source code... are you sure you want that?
<tck> karaj, System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<omer> i can not make root pass for mysql
<oskude> wesolek, instead put that framebuffer to "yes" and repost the xorg.log
<omer> pls help!
<iTurtle> !server | omer
<ubotu> omer: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<imbecile> stefg,  well i need the drivers, my sound is crackled
<imbecile> stefg,  is there any other options?
<omer> not server
<omer> personal computer
<kmaynard> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Pollywog> omer: did you try mysqladmin command?
<illriginal> anyone good with gimp? I have a question!
<omer> yes a tried
<vox754> !ask | illriginal
<ubotu> illriginal: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dchky> illriginal: maybe you should try #gimp
<Pollywog> omer: did you just install mysql?
<oskude> wesolek, still there ?
<stefg> imbecile: this is /graphics/-drivers... if you have sound problems rather look at alsa. i think you should exlain your problem again, i'm under the impression you are misunderstanding something
<illriginal> nah.. gimp channel is beat. No one's talkin
<omer> but i took this message "mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<omer> error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<omer> "
<omer> yes i just install it
<boran> My external usb disk gets automounted with root's group. How can I easily/safely change the gid?
<wesolek> yeah. oskude... had to do something
<Pollywog> omer can you connect to the server on port 3306 on localhost using telnet?
<shak> If i switch to another user, and then switch back to the old, I just get a black screen. I'm able to move the mouse cursor and terminate the X server with ctrl-alt-backspace, but it's very annoying. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<oskude> wesolek, ok, np. just checking i didnt scare you away ;)
<Pollywog> telnet localhost 3306
<iTurtle> I love the open-source community. Everyone helping each other out, being teachers and students at the same time.... Isn't this great? :)
<imbecile> stefg,  I have garbled sound and bad video resolution in vlc on a gateway mx6920.. i was wondering how to fix it
<tck> iTurtle, give me money!
<wesolek> lol. oskude, quite opposite
<iTurtle> tck, why?
<publico> publico
<petr4> hello
<oskude> shak, did you try to press a button on the keyboard ? there should come a new input window for password
<shak> oskude: yes, there is (the cursor changes). I can type in the password and the window seems to go away, but it's still totally black
<Pollywog> omer: have you edited my.cnf?
<wesolek> ok oskude, brb
<oskude> shak, ah ok, havent seen the...
<oskude> shak *that
<rockets> anybody know if theres a way to stop drivel from checking everything on boot
<rockets> on start rather
<askand> I need help with the proogram screenlet..I added a mailchecker and now the program hangs every timeI open it..How can I remove that setting so it doesnt load the mailhecker at start?
<rockets> im downloading a 15gb torrent, its taking forever
<omer> Pollywog:no
<iTurtle> tck: one problem... you're in Ireland, I'm in Brazil....
<iTurtle> Euros and Reals are not the same thing...
<rockets> oops
<rockets> i meant deluge
<Pollywog> omer: can you connect to mysql server at localhost?
<stefg> imbecile: have you double checked with another player? can be codec problems. too. Don't assume too fast that it's a driver issue
<Pollywog> using telnet
<iTurtle> omer and Pollywog | server
<iTurtle> !server | omer, Pollywog
<ubotu> omer, Pollywog: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<Pollywog> iTurtle:k I did not know it was off-topic
<iTurtle> Pollywog: it's ok.
<iTurtle> Pollywog: we're just trying to keep the ubuntu room cleaner ;)
<DrFrasierCrane> does anyone use ipset module in iptables ?
<iTurtle> Pollywog: like I said "we're all teachers and students here"
<Pollywog> omer: maybe try the channel for server problems
<iTurtle> Pollywog, omer: try #ubuntu-server
<iTurtle> Pollywog, omer: you'll get more help ther
<iTurtle> *there
<imbecile> stefg,  i have had the video problem with all the videos i've tried.. also when playing  mp3  sounds like my speakers were blown
<Pollywog> iTurtle: I am not the one who had the problem, it's omer
<omer> ok thx
<dchky> imbecile: are you sure your speakers are not blown? :-)
<stefg> imbecile: have you tried totem or mplayer as well?
<imbecile> stefg,  what codecs should i pick up?
<Pollywog> iTurtle: it's like you are kicking me out   ;)
<dchky> Pollywog: iturtle is a bot, no sense arguing with it.
<Pollywog> oh
<Pollywog> I had no idea
<imbecile> dchky,  yes i just used them in win yesterday.. i just junked win so i need to figure out how to fix in linux
* Pollywog is not the sharpest tack in the box
<dchky> apologies, I came a little late, what type of sound card do you have?
<boran> :-)
<imbecile> stefg,  i dont have the codec packs for totem or mplayer
<imbecile> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rapter> command to open app in specified workspace and how do I execute two comands in one (start two aps at together)???
<sluimers>  Can someone help me? I can't ping my windows computer on my tiny local network.
<Warbo> rapter: for the latter you can do "app1 & app2"
<naor> hi
<dchky> sluimers: do you have an ip address assigned to both computers? ifconfig will help
<oskude> rapter, i think the second was: command 1 && command 2
<vox754> !devilspie
<ubotu> devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<Warbo> oskude: using & will run 1 AND 2, using && will run 1 THEN 2 (ie. after 1 has finished)
<oskude> sluimers, what IP does the 2 machines have ? (do they both have an ip)
<sluimers> dchky, 192.168.0.100  and 101 (windows)
<oskude> Warbo, thanks, i somehow allways forgot that :) (as i never use it)
<sluimers> dchky, 100 = Ubuntu
<wastedfluid> Hello.  What is the easiest way to upgrade from 6.06lTS to 6.10?  I have read that if you do it the "GUI" way, it corrupts a bunhc of stuff.  Anyone have any ideas ? I don't want to have to re-install everything.
<dchky> are you connecting via a router or switch?
* oskude also forgets that its not allways :)
<sluimers> dchky, router
<TheCreationist> neverblue: Just wanted to let you know that deleting ~/.gconf did the trick.. I can login to gnome without a problem now.
<slash> hi
<dchky> I'm somewhat assuming you've got everything plugged and all lights on, can you ping in the other direction, from windows to ubuntu?
<sluimers> dchky, my windows computer can see my Ubuntu computer, just not the other way around
<imbecile> any know of any good video codecs for use with vlc?
<dchky> Ahhh.
<wesolek> ok sokude, I'm back
<oskude> sluimers, firewall on in windows ?
<DrFrasierCrane> wastedfluid: have you tried to execute "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<dchky> Firewall somewhere.
<wesolek> oskude, no good news though
<sluimers> oskude, yes
<oskude> wesolek, oh ?
<wesolek> I couldn't change the error message for ati drivers, oskude
<oskude> sluimers, try turning firewall in windows off, or somehow check if it denys pinhs
<neverblue> nice
<wastedfluid> DrFrasierCrane; I was afraid to try it due to the nightmares I have heard about it..
<sluimers> oskude, okay, bbiab
<DrFrasierCrane> wastedfluid: be sure to read this first: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<oskude> wesolek, still the "xf86MapVidMem: Could not mmap framebuffer (0xd8000000,0x0) (Invalid argument)" erro ?
<wesolek> yes, oskude
<oskude> wesolek, is that the right log ? check the date+time
<DrFrasierCrane> wastedfluid: "Upgrading using apt-get -- NOT RECOMMENDED"
<wesolek> yes, I just save one with your name in it
<DrFrasierCrane> so your best choice is to execute "gksu "update-manager -c"
<wesolek> and comapred
<wesolek> oskude
<sluimers> oskude, it's off, but I still can't ping
<DrFrasierCrane> i think i upgraded from 5.10 to 6.04 this way
<oskude> sluimers, hmm, can you ping the router ?
<wesolek> sorry oskude, I keep forgetting to type your name
<DrFrasierCrane> and it was fine
<nixnoob> is there a way to set which of my two network connections is the preferred one?
<sluimers> oskude, yup
<oskude> wesolek, np :) hmm... and the /etc/X11/xorg.conf has the framebuffer "yes" ?
<DrFrasierCrane> nixnoob: what do you mean "preferred" ?
<oskude> sluimers, weird...
<wesolek> let me check it, oskude
<nixnoob> DrFrasierCrane, I mean I have eth0 and wlan0 I want only to use wlan0 when eth0 is disconnected.
<oskude> sluimers, what does ping tell you ? (paste just one line)
<wesolek> oskude, that file doesn't contain that word framebuffer
<leviatan> hi everybody!!!
<vox754> nixnoob: maybe you can check that in the /etc/network/interfaces file
<oskude> wesolek, ok, that _is_ the file that should contain it
<leviatan>  I need some help with my audio card via 8237 I want have sourround sound (5.1) I wrote this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26657/  the problem is when I want to see a video, the video freezes and I can't heard anything, but when I erase the .asoundrc file from my home I can see the video normally
<DrFrasierCrane> nixnoob: you could try setting up different "locations" in network manager
<leviatan> someone could help me please?
<nixnoob> vox754, what would i be looking for?
<DrFrasierCrane> nixnoob: i mean setting up dns servers etc. and then easily switch between the two connections
<wesolek> hold on, let me check if the actual one's got it
<boran> leviatan: what is your problem?
<nixnoob> DrFrasierCrane, explain please?
<sluimers> oskaude, 7 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 5999ms
<DrFrasierCrane> nixnoob: go to System > Administration > Network
<vincenz> I have a problem while upgrading to feisty
<oskude> sluimers, hmm, thats very odd...
<vox754> nixnoob: well you should read "man interfaces" for details, but maybe disable the "auto" options, so you would need to "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up" whenever you want.
<wastedfluid> DrFrasierCrane; gksu "update-manager -c" fails after "Preparing the upgrade" with "failed to fetch packages.gz not found
<vincenz> about unmet packages regarding python
<nixnoob> vox754, im using console now im trying to avoid that.
<wastedfluid> I'll just downlaod the cd, burn it, and upgrade from CD.
<vincenz> and evolution seems to have failed
<oskude> sluimers, and ping from windows works ? are you typing the windows ip correc ? check with ifconfig under windows
<leviatan> boran: I want to know if is something wrong with this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26657/ because with that file I can have sorround sound, but I can't watch videos
<wesolek> the one I am using now has this Option "UseFBDev" "true"
<wesolek> oskude
<vox754> leviatan: what is that?
<wastedfluid> DrFrasierCrane; Do you have any idea where to find the 6.10?  I can't find it on Ubuntu.com...  I
<nixnoob> DrFrasierCrane, Ok, so I disable all but eth0 and save it as "home" and then disable all but wlan0 and call that "away"?
<sluimers> oskude, I can access both shared folders on the windows computer
<oskude> wesolek, you mean /etc/X11/xorg.conf has that line ?
<nixnoob> DrFrasierCrane, then I can just change from home to away and back when i need to?
<sluimers> oskude, *shared spaces
<wesolek> oskude, I've got something in this file that is commented out (#path to defoma fonts) can I delete it?
<wesolek> yes, oskude
<wastedfluid> nevermind, got it
<wastedfluid> thanks.
<oskude> sluimers, i would check that you use the same ip you get with "ifconfig" (or wasit ipconfig) under windows command prompt
<vox754> nixnoob: seems very reasonable. I haven't tried that way because, well, I don't move my PC from my home.
<oskude> wesolek, please dont delete anything yet :)
<sluimers> oskude, did that, it's 192.168.0.101
<leviatan> vox754 I wrote that to have 5.1 sound i created a file in my /home (.asoundrc)
<petr4> nixnoob: it should not be necessary to disable eth0. unplugging/ plugging  is detected and handled correctly
<nixnoob> vox754, this is a laptop =)
<oskude> sluimers, very very odd...
<sluimers> oskude, you can say that again
<oskude> wesolek, and /var/log/Xorg.0.log still doesnt have "no screens found", or a line that starts with (EE)
<DrFrasierCrane> nixnoob: yes
<oskude> sluimers, sorry, i cant think of anything that could be causing that...
<wesolek> yes, oskude, the etc/... xorg.conf has this FB line, no but this time I am back on vesa and the screen was found
<DrFrasierCrane> wastedfluid: http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/
<wesolek> so there was no error
<wesolek> oskude
<leviatan> but that is my problem because I can't watch videos... the video just freezes, and i cant heard anything, boy when I erase the .asoundrc file from my /home I can watch the video normally
<nixnoob> petr4, not the issue, i have preference for the wired connection when its available.
<oskude> sluimers, only that windows (or the router) is filtering ping
<petr4> nixnoob ok
<vox754> leviatan: how did you wrote that file? Is it some programming?
<oskude> wesolek, oh ? even that if it has "ati" driver it uses vesa ?
<sluimers> oskude, I'll check the firewall and anti-virus again, maybe part of it is still working
<oskude> sluimers, can you ping linux machine from windows ?
<sluimers> oskude, I'll check
<nixnoob> DrFrasierCrane, your solution is not working, wlan0 is not downed and it tries to handle all the in/out
<sluimers> oskude, yup
<oskude> wesolek, and how do you know its using vesa ?
<DrFrasierCrane> nixnoob: did you save the location config ?
<wesolek> oskude, the xorg.conf files I copied after installing the ati drivers (with result in error message) didn't have a FB line in them... however, to be back on this chat I had to load the only drivers that work - vesa, and when I check this file, the FB line is there in the xorg.conf
<nixnoob> DrFrasierCrane, yes.
<leviatan> vox754 no someone told me how to have 5.1 sound with my via 8237 audio card, he told me that I had to create that in ,/home, and it works but I can watch videos
<DrFrasierCrane> nixnoob: hmm, did you click "apply" after switching between configs ?
<wesolek> lol oskude, did it answer your question?
<oskude> wesolek, hmm. so you have now usefbdev true and driver "vesa" in xorg.conf atm ?
<wesolek> yes, oskude
<Pie-rate> how simple would it be to set up a RAID0 of 2 36gb raptors on an nforce4 board?
<oskude> wesolek, then please change _manually_ the driver to "ati" (sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<vox754> leviatan: is it an integrated sound card in the motherboard or laptop? If it is, it is possible that it doesn't quite support 5.1 channels
<wesolek> I'm in now
<frank_> how can help me to chillispot ?
<roland_> I just installed ubuntu 7.04. its connected through a router to a windows workgroup network.    when tryingto browse a windows xp pro shares, it takes almost a minute to drill through
<oskude> wesolek, and you dont have to reboot the machine
<oskude> wesolek, just do: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<wesolek> ok
<roland_> any idea why? any steps i can take to have better performance on a windows network
<oskude> wesolek, after every change in xorg.conf
<frank_> how have install chillispot ?
<wesolek> I can't save the changes, oskude
<oskude> wesolek, you forgot "sudo"
<wesolek> nope, oskude
<leviatan> vox754 yes, it's an integrated sound card in the motherboard is a via8237 and supports 7.1 channels but I want to know how to get it
<vox754> frank_ what is that?
<oskude> wesolek, huh ?
<wesolek> without sudo it won't even let me view it :) oskude
<oskude> wesolek, what are the permissions to that file ? (ln -la /etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<oskude> wesolek, wait
<vox754> leviatan: what model, how old is the motherboard?
<oskude> wesolek, what are the permissions to that file ? (ls -la /etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<wesolek> hold on, oskude
<Pie-rate> How would I set up a RAID0 of 2 36gb WD raptors on an nforce4 chipset?
<wesolek> ok done it
<wesolek> now gdm restart, oskude
<vox754> Pie-rate: searching info on the internet and ubuntuforums.org
<persica> Pie-rate: you'll want to look at 'md' and 'mdadm'.
<oskude> wesolek, you were able to edit that file ?
<leviatan> no too old is a gigabyte ga-8vm800m-775
<bLueTeK> Hi everyone
<wesolek> I did
<acu> can anyone help me with editing /etc/fstab ? I addedd two hard disks but I still cannot see them automounted when I reboot -
<oskude> wesolek, ok... get a "no screens found" error ?
<bLueTeK> how can i change from console these LOCALE settings? :) Thanks in advance
<wesolek> I think it came back to my old settings now
<persica> acu: if you added two harddisks then you can only mount partitionson those disks.  Do they have file systems on them and are you pointing to the right partition?
<oskude> !locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<vox754> acu: look for the devices with "sudo fdisk -l"
<dpomp> i added Firestarter to my startup but i dont want the window to come up, i just want it to be in the tray, how can i do this?
<bLueTeK> thanks! allmighty wisdom bot
<wesolek> oskude, let me check if the log file is different now.... not sure what just happened, but it was telling me that there was already an Xserver on screen 0 so I had to choose a different one
<vox754> !thanks | bLueTeK
<ubotu> bLueTeK: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<oskude> wesolek, interesting...
<wesolek> oksude, then it said the configuration is bad and I am back on lol
<dsmorgan> I'm having a problem installing Ubuntu, I hope someone can help: I get to Uncompressing Linux .... Ok, booting Kernal. [17179570,192000]  ACPI: Could nt use ECDT kill: Could not kill pid '3641' : No such process, then I get INIT: Id "#" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes, the # is 1-6 (I see 6 messages) and then it keeps repeating the No such process error for all 6 processes every 5 minutes
<leviatan> vox754 I got the 5.1 sound with that file, actually with this one http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26666/ but with that one I get 5.1 sound and I can watch videos normally but the microphone doesn't work
<hall> i removed kvirc but when i tryed to reinstall it said it was still there and would not reinstall
<wesolek> brb, let me check the log file
<oskude> wesolek, roger
<acu> persica vox754 can I paste my fstab? can you (want) to look at it ?
<wesolek> oksude... roger?????
<vox754> !paste | acu
<kory> #tremulous
<ubotu> acu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DrFrasierCrane> dpomp: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/faq.php
<carlosbarbosachi> hello, i have been reading the ubuntu guide and wanting to configure a lamp server in ubuntu desktop, ii have seen the order sudo aptitude install lamp-server, but it doesn't wprk, those that package exists, any good and proven lamp installation method?
<DrFrasierCrane> dpomp: use --start-hidden
<hall> i removed kvirc but when i tryed to reinstall it said it was still there and would not reinstall
<dpomp> thank you
<persica> carlosbarbosachi: you coudl install the components individually.
<vox754> leviatan: I have no clue for your problem. It must be something about "alsa" and stuff. You need to further research, you cannot expect that file to work miraculously.
<oskude> wesolek, sorry, some bad habbit, means i heard you :)
<acu> vox754 and persica: here is my fstab file (I am most interested in the HD40GB) to make it work - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26667/
<persica> carlosbarbosachi: apt-get install apache2 libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server
<vox754> leviatan: forget about that file, and first open alsa (the speaker) and see if you cant activate 5.1 from there.
<wesolek> lol oskude... I checked and there wasn't an error at the end of it :(
<oskude> wesolek, http://www.straightdope.com/mailbag/mroger.htm
<hall> i removed kvirc but when i tryed to reinstall it said it was still there and would not reinstall
<hall> how do i fix that
<oskude> wesolek, and xorg ist running ?
<leviatan> vox754 no I can't activate 5.1, just with that file :(
<wesolek> oh no... I see something else... is it in the file name Xorg.0.log    0- screen number? oskude?
<oskude> wesolek, btw. did you do "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" or "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" as theres a difference
<carlosbarbosachi> is there any preconfigured package for ubuntu that will take care of all the modules and things involved in lamp installation
<persica> acu: you don't need the umask on the 40.  You could try it with just defaults.  Do a manual mount: mount /dev/hdc1 /media/HD40
<vox754> acu: I'm not even running Linux right now, but I think umask=0222   you are missing a digit
<wesolek> I just copied what you put in here, oskude
<vox754> acu: better yet, first post the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<oskude> wesolek, ok, i hope it was "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"  :)
<DrFrasierCrane> hall: try executing "sudo apt-get --reinstall install kvirc"
<persica> vox754 it will automatically fill in the rest of the digits with 0s I believe.
<hall> ok thanks
<oskude> wesolek, im wondering why you got that error with the screens, it aint normal...
<oskude> wesolek, with the screen 0 thing
<oskude> wesolek, ah btw!
<persica> carlosbarbosachi: not on my 6.06.  Just search for the various parts of LAMP (minus the Linux).
<vox754> persica: are you talking about the umask or the dump and pass?
<oskude> where are you typing all these commands ?
<wesolek> ok I think it created an Xorg.1.log and that one is with the BF error
<persica> vox754: umask.
<wesolek> oskude
<acu> vox754 and persica: here is my fdisk - l http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26669/
<oskude> wesolek, still, there only should be screen 0
<persica> vox754: I usually only use the 3-digit form in my fstabs and I've gotten some mix ups by leaving off a digit.  It still works, just fills to the left with 0s.
<wesolek> yeah, it didn't let me create another xserver on 0
<wesolek> oskude
<oskude> wesolek, go to "ctrl+alt+f1" and login in, type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" and then ""sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<persica> acu: alright, you have your partitions wrong it looks like.
<dsmorgan> I'm having a problem installing Ubuntu, I hope someone can help: I get to Uncompressing Linux .... Ok, booting Kernal. [17179570,192000]  ACPI: Could nt use ECDT kill: Could not kill pid '3641' : No such process, then I get INIT: Id "#" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes, the # is 1-6 (I see 6 messages) and then it keeps repeating the No such process error for all 6 processes every 5 minutes
<oskude> wesolek, and tell me if you get that error with screen 0
<vox754> acu: congratulations, you have a messed up fstab. Look closely at the device /dev/hdc  and the filesystems
<persica> acu: you'll see /dev/hdc1 is your windows partion (NTFS)
<persica> acu: and you'll see your largest partition on hdd is of type linux.
<persica> acu: and you probably don't care about hdd1.
<DrFrasierCrane> dsmorgan: this appears when you try to run livecd ?
<dsmorgan> YES
<DrFrasierCrane> which version? feisty?
<acu> persica: I mounted manually the HD40GB it worked
<dsmorgan> DrFrasierCrane: 6.06
<acu> vox754: OK, I am going back to unmess the mess (If I know how)
<persica> Okay, that's probably because it auto-detected your file system, while in the fstab you listed you had it as ext3 while it's NTFS.
<vox754> acu: no problem, ask persica, he is typing fast today
<DrFrasierCrane> dsmorgan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=18785
<persica> acu: you can run just 'mount' to see all the partitions that are mounted and what file systems they are.
<persica> vox754: It's a slow day at work. :(
* vox754 is on vacations
<MukiEX> Is there a guide for the "aww crap I reinstalled Windows and it foobared my linux" problem?
<oskude> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MukiEX> thank you, oskude :3
<DrFrasierCrane> dsmorgan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261883
<DrFrasierCrane> dsmorgan: you may want to try some of the suggestions from these threads
<oskude> MukiEX, youre welcome :)
<acu> persica: it shows the HD40GB is ext3  - and now since I mounted manually it worked - I wonder what do I need to change in fstab to automatically mount it when reboot
<DrFrasierCrane> dsmorgan: "i found the solution after running into this same problem. You have to set the macs clock to the correct time. I had this issue when the ppc thought it was some time n day in 1970."
<greg_g> here is a general ubuntu (maybe any linux distro) question: why if there is a newer version of an application (take XChat for example) is it not available in the repository.  See this bug for reference: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/liferea/+bug/121598
<DrFrasierCrane> so check your clock :)
<greg_g> s/XChat/liferea
<dsmorgan> DrFraiserCrane: Im trying safe graphics mode, but if that fails I'll check my clock
<miramana> hello. i used to 'su - <username>'  and run, say, firefox as another user. but in ubuntu i can not do it anymore. how can i enable it?
<DrFrasierCrane> dsmorgan: ok
<persica> acu: that's hdc1 that's mounted as the 40G?
<vox754> acu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26671/   if you want to write to this partition, you will need ntfs-3g
<oskude> wesolek, btw. are you in this chat with the same pc that has these x problems ?
<ipx> How can I convert a debian .deb to feisty?
<wesolek> ok oskude, I had to reboot but it loaded with the changed vesa to ati and it produced the same FB error, yes I am in here on the same machine that's got the problem :)
<persica> ipx: .debs are what feisty uses.  feisty just officially includes specific versions of those packages.
<persica> ipx: try 'sudo dpkg -i <package.deb>'
<oskude> wesolek, oh... then this could get hard and time consuming...
<DrFrasierCrane> apx: or try 'sudo gdebi package.deb'
<leviatan> someone knows how I can get 5.1 sound with my via8237 audio card? someone could help me please?
<DrFrasierCrane> *ipx, sorry..
<vox754> acu: my advice is to go with the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<wesolek> I've got another laptop with windows on it... can I access this chat somehow?
<wesolek> oskude
<vox754> !ntfs-3g > acu
<ipx> persica: ive been looking for a feisty version of bmpx, and cant find any. When I tried to compile by source, it wanted boostlib to be installed but cant seem to install that one either. :/
<acu> persica: yes, is the HD40GB which I want to mount
<wesolek> oskude, do you think we can sort it out tonight?
<oskude> wesolek, yes, just get a free IRC program for windows and login here
<wesolek> not sure what time is at yours, oskude
<oskude> wesolek, 23:48, but my 2 weeks vacation started today :)
<ipx> persica: got ALOT of dependency-problems while trying to use that .deb-file written for debian
<persica> acu: seems strange that it's mounting as ext3 when your fdisk says it's NTFS.  I'd go with vox on this one.
<dsmorgan> DrFraiserCrane: Looks like Safe Graphics Mode worked
<DrFrasierCrane> dsmorgan: great.. it's in text mode isn't it ?
<wesolek> oh :) wonderful :) will you be willing to spend some time on this then? oskude
<dsmorgan> DrFrasierCrane: No i'm seeing a kernal right now, installing now
<oskude> wesolek, and while youre at it, you could install "putty" on windows too
<acu> vox754: the output for fdisk -l is not acurate their it shows NTFS/NFS - the hard disk is formated ast ext3 and in Disk Manager it shows like Extended 3
<oskude> wesolek, sure, im confident that we can solve this :)
<persica> ipx: hrm.  I'm not familiar with bmpx, or where you got the deb.
<ipx> persica: seems that alot of versions was too old for it, but my feisty system is up-to-date
<ipx> persica: allright
<jk2> evening all
<wesolek> I've got putty, I use linux and unix at work and that's how I connect
<DrFrasierCrane> dsmorgan: ok, good luck then :)
<ipx> Anyone: Is there a .deb-package for feisty for BMPx?
<oskude> also install ssh on the linux box
<oskude> wesolek, sudo apt-get install ssh
<DrFrasierCrane> ipx: beep media player ?
<vox754> acu: I demand a picture.
<wesolek> here?
<PIPBoy_> does anyone have a summary they could explain to me on how WINE works with windows programs?
<persica> ipx: what's the difference between bmpx and bmp?
<elfranger> how can I add a locale to my server?
<acu> persica and vox: both the 40GB and 160GB were formated with NTFS before - however I reformated them as ext3
<dsmorgan> DrFraiserCrane: thanls
<acu> vox754: can I paste a picture ?
<elfranger> currently, when I do locale -a I get C, en_US.utf8 and POSIX
<PIPBoy_> does anyone have a summary they could explain to me on how WINE works with windows programs? please pm me if so
<elfranger> I need to add some NO locale
<oskude> wesolek, you could install ssh on the linux box, so want remote access from windows (so you can copy and paste and such from windows=)
<DrFrasierCrane> pipboy: enter #ubuntu-frasier :)
<ipx> DrFrasierCrane: yes, beep-media-player X
<acu> vox: how to take a screen picture ?
<vox754> acu: go to imageshack.us  something like that.  Do you have info in those partitions? What did you use to partition?
<DrFrasierCrane> ipx: well, i see it in synaptic
<jrib> acu: press Print Screen
<cki> :D
<DrFrasierCrane> ipx: maybe you should enable some repositories on your system
<persica> ipx: what's wrong with the beep-media-player package in the repos?
<wesolek> I know what the ssh protocol is useful for, oskude... just... nevermind, it's installed lol
<ipx> persica: bmpx is the new version of it, http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/b/bmpx/bmpx_0.36.1-3_i386.deb
<vox754> !screenshot > acu
<ipx> persica: i want the new version, of course
<oskude> wesolek, very good :)
<persica> ipx: ah.  hrm.  they you may have a lot of dependencies to resolve.
<cki> or if u want mor eoptions go to Applications Accessoaries Take screen shot :)
<cki> there is an times :)
<ipx> persica: its totally rewritten with new functions and i can use a plugin to show what song im listening on in xchat
<cki> timer***
<oskude> wesolek, this was the first hit in google for "windows open source irc client" http://www.hydrairc.com/
<wesolek> oskude, can I grab me dinner? will you still be here? and I also get my other laptop here
<DrFrasierCrane> oskude: it's not open source btw
<frank_> u know the chillispot
<cki> sooo cya guys im goin to deal with the Bed bugs.. like mc44 says ... :) (with a big hammer )
<DrFrasierCrane> oskude: http://hydrairc.com/index.php?page=developers
<DrFrasierCrane> "HydraIRC limited-use source license"
<oskude> wesolek, how long ? so i can go calm my gf down :)
<DrFrasierCrane> they're lame
<oipat> kerlen: [ 5485.059666]  nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel. - What does this mean?
<zpertee> does anyone know of any syslog gui tools?
<oskude> Dragnslcr, OMG thats interesting ! thanks for the warning :)
<wesolek> yes, do that, please... 30mins?
<cki> Hammer timee cya
<vox754> frank_ I'm pretty confident you can find a channel for your native language. Also what is that?
<oskude> DrFrasierCrane, you know a good oss irc client for windows ? (or even freeware)
<DrFrasierCrane> quote "To recap: It's my code, my hard work and I'll do what I want with it.      ;)" is pretty far from open source
<DrFrasierCrane> oskude: not really, i just used mirc when i was on windows
<oskude> DrFrasierCrane, i wonder why google says "HydraIRC is an open-source IRC client with an attractive and easy to use.." for it
<DrFrasierCrane> but i'm not that frequent irc user
<BlainN> oskude -- Chatzilla under Firefox
<ipx> persica, DrFrasierCrane: Do you think i can add edgy repos into a feisty machine and test?
<oskude> BlainN, ah, i forgot that one :)
<DrFrasierCrane> oskude: well "open source" seems to be a nice buzz-word these days
<DrFrasierCrane> ipx: it's in the feisty repos
<BlainN> It's what I'm using right now.
<vox754> oskude: you can also use "gaim", now "pidgin"
<ipx> DrFrasierCrane: bmp is, but not bmpx
<oskude> DrFrasierCrane, we should copyright the word "open source" :P
<persica> ipx: yeah, you could, but if it's not in feisty it won't be in edgy, will it?
<DrFrasierCrane> ipx: yes, bmpx is there too
<oskude> vox754, roger
<persica> oskude: sadly you can only trademark it, which I think the OSI has done.
<DrFrasierCrane> ipx: go to settings > repositories
<ipx> persica: its not in edgys repos, its third party repos
<kazol> Does anyone here use TrueCrypt?
<acu> vox754: and persica here is one of the screenshot: http://img71.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotae1.png
<ipx> persica: made for edgy
<ipx> DrFrasierCrane: :o
<DrFrasierCrane> ipx: and enable all of them
<wesolek> is 30mins ok, oskude? will that calm your gf down lol?
<soyporti> hello guys i have a question, does anyone knows a good tuto to have install a sound card via 8237???
<oskude> wesolek, ok 30min is ok, cu later!
<wesolek> see ya
<whileimhere> Hi I am using ubuntu 6.10 on a laptop with wireless. When I have tried to update via the CD version of 7.04 the wireless breaks on the 7.04 but works with 6.10 anyone know why?
<vox754> soyporti: it includes support in the standard kernel. Maybe you have a very new motherboard.
<Ahorner> quick question. whats the one program that has the ati and nvidia drivers on it?
<Ahorner> i cant seem to remember it
<kazol> How do I install TrueCrypt?
<DrFrasierCrane> ahnorner: Envy
<persica> acu: so if you unmount it, will the following command mount it? mount -t ext3 /dev/hdc1 /media/HD40GB
<Warbo> Ahorner: envy
<Ahorner> ahh thanks
<Ahorner> warbo: sudo apt-get install envy?
<linnuxxy> I have problem installing webmin on feisty... i got this error when i try to apt install webmin ........... Package webmin is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Ahorner> ?ency
<Ahorner> ?envy
<Warbo> Ahorner: Nope, you will need to get it from the WWW
<DrFrasierCrane> ahorner: http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.9.5-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<DrFrasierCrane> get it from here
<acu> persica: I mounted before without -t ext3 - should I unmount first ?
<Ahorner> thanks
<Warbo> http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<enviouz> anybody else have probs switching users i fiesty with the ati restricted drivers?
<Ahorner> lol
<DrFrasierCrane> :P
<Warbo> heh, beaten to it
<soyporti> <vox754> : I'm really new at this could you please be more clear cause i dont get it?
<Ahorner> im puttin ubuntu fiesty on a 4 gig hd lamo
<crdlb> Ahorner, don't use envy
<Ahorner> y
<rbs-tito> enviouz: Yes, it is a known bug
<ipx> DrFrasierCrane: I found it now, thanks alot. I'd removed the universe repos for some reason :)
<persica> acu: I just want to test that it works with an ext3 as an explicit mount.  If it does then it should work with a line of '/dev/hdc1   /media/HD40GB   ext3  defaults  0  0'
<Ahorner> its always worked for me before
<kazol> Anyone here use TrueCrypt??
<gRaCiOsO> how could i put my dynamic dns in my lamp server it works with ssh and ftp but to my lamp server only with ip public not with the dns ?
<crdlb> Ahorner, system>administration>restricted drivers manager
<DrFrasierCrane> crdlb: why not? i used it yesterday to install new fglrx driver
<sluimers> Can someone help me? I can't seem to ping a windows computer on a tiny lan
<jontec> I need help installing realplayer. I've installed the .bin file, but realplayer won't open. (amd64 + feisty) (no saying that there is an alternative: there isn't. .rmvb files don't play in alts.)
<DrFrasierCrane> no problems
<DrFrasierCrane> restricted drivers manager contains old version
<crdlb> DrFrasierCrane, because when it breaks, its damage *cannot* be undone
<enviouz> rbs-tito:  anyway to fix it or any work around?
<vox754> soyporti: well, describe your hardware. PC or Laptop? Integrated card or PCI? Model and age of motherboard.
<Warbo> jontec: That binary is 32bit
<Ahorner> DrFrasierCrane: can u send me that link again in about 10 mins?
<sluimers> One windows computer and one Ubuntu
#ubuntu 2007-06-22
<DrFrasierCrane> ahorner: just type "envy" in google
<DrFrasierCrane> it's the first link
<Ahorner> *sigh* ok
<DrFrasierCrane> :D
<crdlb> DrFrasierCrane, good luck upgrading to gutsy in october
* Ahorner smoke too much pot
<jontec> Warbo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1649077&postcount=6
<TurtleBoots> anyone recommend a torrent client please?
<DrFrasierCrane> crdlb: i wouldn't be so dramatic :-)
<imbecile> !kiba
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ahorner> bittorrent!
<sluimers> It's weird, because the windows compute can ping the Ubuntu one..can someone help me with this?
<Ahorner> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<imbecile> !kiba-dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba-dock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Warbo> jontec: I went to stupid lengths to use RealPlayer on 32bit. I used to chroot into an old 32bit install of Dapper, but now use a 32bit Debian virtual machine
<sluimers> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Ahorner> what happened to envy?
<vox754> acu: yeah, try a simple line with etx3 and another one with ntfs, the one that works is the correct one. DO not trust graphical interfaces. But you need to reboot a few times to be completely sure.
<Ahorner> lol
<Ahorner> !pong
<ubotu> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<Ahorner> ..
<Luziphir> pfft, envy doesn't break your system, the restricted drivers manager on the other hand...
<anestesya> ;j #ubuntu-br
<sluimers> lol
<gRaCiOsO> how could i put my dynamic dns in my lamp server it works with ssh and ftp but to my lamp server only with ip public not with the dns ?
<Ahorner> lol
<Ahorner> true, so true
<DrFrasierCrane> !mario
<TurtleBoots> lol
<sluimers> !arkanoid
<crdlb> !botabuse
<rbs-tito> enviouz: You can set X to restart on login, which would mean logout works. But fast user switching doesn't
<TurtleBoots> lol
<DrFrasierCrane> :P
<jontec> Warbo: alright... I've got a chroot working, but I need pacakges. I can't get X to start or do anything. (though it only has the root account, I haven't added normal users as the tutorial suggests)
<crdlb> seems you killed it
<Ahorner> is there a program i could use in place of envy?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mario - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TurtleBoots> lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arkanoid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<crdlb> Ahorner, system>administration>restricted drivers manager
<nconlon> hi
<jontec> Warbo: it's a feisty kubuntu 32-bit
<Ahorner> i have a ati radeon intregrated x200 vid ccard
<enviouz> ok ty rbs-tito
<Ahorner> and mobo
<Luziphir> Ahorner: use envy, the other option is the restricted drivers manager included with ubuntu, it sucks
<Ahorner> and a widescreen 1440x900 res
<Warbo> restricted manager happily informed me that I have no hardware which can use non-free drivers. After I started using the nvidia-legacy driver it happily informed me that my hardware is using a non-free driver :P
<bronze-> how do I install fonts in ubuntu? Is TTF supported?
<TurtleBoots> rofl
<vox754> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<sluimers> I still need to know how I can ping my windows computer though.
<Ahorner> Luziphir: ok thanks
<acu> vox754 and persica - I am going to reboot - so I will be disconected - Thank you very much! - Oh still a silly question: is anyway to do a fdisk /mbr refresh or something like this in linux - I have another system with a hard disk which was formated on mac and I think I need to refresh the master boot record -and I do not have a DOS disk which can do that
<DrFrasierCrane> bronze: http://www.stchman.com/ms_fonts.html
<crdlb> Luziphir, please don't recommend envy here
<silvertip257> I need assistance compiling openssh to be dependent on libs that my busybox environment has and not my running system
<DrFrasierCrane> bronze: follow this guide if you want fonts like in  windows
<crdlb> Ahorner, try the restricted manager first
<Ahorner> oh god no
<Ahorner> ive used envy before
<Luziphir> crdlb: why not? I'm just trying to help people
<TurtleBoots> crdld: why not recommend envy??
<Ahorner> in 6.10
<crdlb> because it's evil
<TurtleBoots> *crdlb
<Ahorner> lol
<persica> acu: it probably has a gid partition table on there.  I'm not sure how easy it is to convert that to an fdisk layout or how well it works with the kernel.
<Luziphir> crdlb: not as evil as the restricted drivers manager
<vox754> acu: the format does nothing to the MBR I think. Only boot loaders do that.
<Ahorner> it makes u envious
<soyporti> <vox754>: my motherboard gigabyte ga-8vm800m-775, integrated card via 8237, desktop pc.
<TurtleBoots> crdlb: how?
<crdlb> Luziphir, no the restricted manager's work can be undone
<Ahorner> hey is contiuum/subspace availible for linux?
<Luziphir> crdlb: so can envy's
<sluimers> lol @ Abhorner
<Ahorner> :-)
<acu> vox754: that it why I want to reset the mbr - because GRUB does not recognise it
<TurtleBoots> lol @ sluimers
<Luziphir> crdlb: and actually, last time I used the restricted drivers manager, it screwed my system up so much I couldn't get to the point to undo it
<Ahorner> acu: oh god i had this problem before
<acu> some messy apple type
<jmchaffie> Ok, I'm almost embarrassed to ask, but it's been so long since I've had to put something in startup... where would I put beryl-manager so I don't have to manually start it everytime I login?
<jontec> I need some help with chroot, I can't get X apps to start
<Ahorner> acu: the thing i had to do was reformat and reinstall
<jrib> !startup > jmchaffie (see the private message from ubotu)
<tmukungu> hey could someone tell the file i need to look that shows all hard that was configured on boot up?
<TurtleBoots> lol @ luziphir
<tmukungu> at
<persica> acu: Apple loves to do everything their own way.  At leas they're including ZFS.
<Ahorner> lol
<Ahorner> what does the z stand for
<acu> what is ZFS
<tmukungu> hey could someone tell the file i need to look at that shows all hardware that was configured on boot up?
<soyporti> <jmchaffie: in system /preferences/sessions
<jmchaffie> thank you very much.
<Ahorner> z.. file system
<Ahorner> lol
<tmukungu> its not the motd
<TurtleBoots> zfs = sun micro technology
<vox754> !offtopic > Ahorner
<tmukungu> i can't think ofit right now
<Ahorner> lmao
<soyporti>  <jmchaffie: you add beryl-manager to the list
<Ahorner> *sigh8
<persica> zfs = awesome file system.  Zetabyte File System
<sluimers> that explains the abbreviation
<Ahorner> wats zetabyte stand for
<Ahorner> well what is it
<sluimers> a lot
<persica> Zetabyte is a quadrillion gigabytes or something like that.
<TurtleBoots> a lot x100
<Ahorner> ahh
<sluimers> zetabyte stand for a a lot
<Ahorner> i see
<BlainN> Folks, I was trying to clean up my install (Feisty) by removing stuff I wasn't going to use (mostly multimedia stuff) and, apparently, it unistalled KDE.
<Ahorner> well is it like exe for windows
<Ahorner> for mac*
<soyporti> <vox754: do you have any idea about the video card?
<jmchaffie> Alrighty then.. I got it done. gonna relog to double check it. Thanks again!
<m3thos>  ppl, anyone knows here I get a online price for a system with 64GB of ram ? (opteron or xeon)
<acu> is any GUI to do this automount automatic stuff (too much messing with fstab - is like your car in the middle of the road and you try to fix it)
<soyporti>  i mean the sound card
<vox754> soyporti: nope. I'm gone
<mrpoundsign> persica: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zettabyte
<tmukungu> anyone?
<sluimers> zeta was beyond exa, peta, tera, giga, mega, kilo I think
<BlainN> I've tried to install a number of packages that should seem to put KDE back in place, but, thus far, all I get is Konsole.
<soyporti> thx anyway vox754
<Ahorner> !gparted|acu
<ubotu> acu: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Ahorner> acu: i hope thats wha u wanted
<tmukungu> acu the live cd is great
<Maz> can someone help me with sound only playing through headphones and not speakers?
<tmukungu> i use it all the time
<persica> Zeta is up there.  You couldn't get a Zettabyte on earth.
<Renegado> opa
<Ahorner> *sigh*
<sgarza> when i try to "start o install" ubuntu feisty it goes to a black screen after the loading logo apears, i have an ATI x1600, is there any solution for this?
<Ahorner> quit:
<sluimers> persica, why not?
<acu> Ahorner: tried G-parted actually QParted was better (I used Knoppix)
<Maz> sgarza try waiting a few minutes?
<persica> acu: I don't know of any graphical utilities.  I'm a console jockey.
<Maz> does that on my 8800
<sgarza> Maz: i leave the pc a whole night
<acu> persica: thanks for all your help
<Maz> ah nvm than
<soyporti> does anyone have a VIA 8237 sound card? PLEASE!! sorry for that
<jontec> acu: qtparted stinks... and I'm a kubuntu user
<persica> sluimers: it exceeds the entropy available on earth.  There isn't enough information on earth basically.  (I don't have the numbers on me though).
<acu> and same thanks go to vox754
<tmukungu> could some tell me the log that shows all installed hardware on boot up on ubuntu?
<persica> I'm not sure if it's Zettabyte or just the 2^128 that exceeds earth.
<Dave132> can someone please update the stellarium build in the repositorys..thank you
<jontec> soyporti: ask the *question* instead of asking if anyone has it. someone without one might be able to help you
<Maz> so anyone know why sound is only coming through headphones?
<soyporti> <jontec: it doesnt work for me i have feisty install
<sluimers> <persica>, must be 2^128
<soyporti> how can i install that sound card?
<soyporti> any tuto jontec?
<jontec> soyporti: you need to be specific about your problem and don't address it to me, address it to the channel :D
<sluimers> <persica> And even that figure is probably reachable on earth
<soyporti> sorry
<jontec> soyporti: you should search ubuntuforums (or google)
<jontec> soyporti: (now you address your response to me)
<soyporti> is not there i write an email to the "makers", i'm not really good at english
<sluimers> I'm stil not getting help... :/
<persica> sluimers: actually, ZFS can hold a lot more than a Zettabyte.  A Zettabyte is only 2^70, while ZFS is 2^128, or about 10^18 times larger.
<jontec> soyporti: okay, I see :D... but there's probably someone who's had your problem
<Renegado> ops
<gRaCiOsO> how can i give permissions to a directory that an user could access there ?
<Maz> :(
<jrib> gRaCiOsO: what directory?
<Maz> this sucks
<harlemtech> I need help
<jrib> !helpme | harlemtech
<ubotu> harlemtech: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<gRaCiOsO> jrib,  /var/www that one
<jontec> gRaCiOsO: chmod 777?
<harlemtech> okay
<IndyGunFreak> gRaCiOsO: opena terminal, gksudo nautiluis, navigate to the directory, right click, properties, permissions tab, then set accordingly
<CoOlGhOsT> anyone with ideas as to why my external firewire drive does not turn off hen i shut down my machine???
<jrib> gRaCiOsO: I would setup a group and give members of that group permission
<jrib> !permission > gRaCiOsO (see the private message from ubotu)
<doddi> graci: use chown to change ownership of file or directory
<persica>  sluimers: Why we can't fill ZFS: http://blogs.sun.com/bonwick/entry/128_bit_storage_are_you  Now what was your question?
<harlemtech> my restricted manager keeps giving me an error
<greg_g> Question: in Software Sources (from System -> Admin) some of the repos are not checked, have a minus, or have a check.  I understand checked and not checked, but what does the minus means?
<sluimers> persica, I can't seem to ping my windows computer.  don't know why.
<jontec> can anyone tell me why mychroot can't connect to the internet? I'm connected wirelessly and left wondering.
<persica> sluimers: can you connect to it otherwise?  Say, with 'smbclient -L //<windows ip>/'?
<soyporti> i have to go now bye guys
<persica> sluimers: I think current versions of windows block pings if they have the firewall enabled.
<harlemtech> wont open keep asking me install this package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-server
<Maz> so noone can awnser my question?
<jrib> !please > Maz (see the private message from ubotu)
<sluimers> persica, that's probably it, but I can't find anything still enabled
<jontec> Maz: I didn't see where you asked a specific enough answer
<jrib> harlemtech: what is the output of 'uname -a'
<Maz> ah ok sorry
<harlemtech> im new to ubuntu fiesty, so talk slow
<Maz> jontec scroll up
<persica> sluimers: what are the IP addresses of the two systems, I assume they're both on the same network and both can connect to the internet?
<sluimers> persica, smbclient fails as well
<kazol> Is there a way to make Ubuntu more verbose? For example, show transfer speeds when copying a file?
<Maczimus> can xchat read to you using festival?
<roho> !kdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tmukungu> is there a way to remove all the mesg for exit and enter rooms?
<sluimers> persica, yup they're 192.168.0.100 (Ubuntu) and 101 (Win XP)
<jontec> Maz: I saw where you asked 'does anyone know why sound is only coming out of the speakers' or something to that effect, but you didn't give specifics on your sound card
<jrib> tmukungu: depends on the client
<Maz> its an ac'97
<jontec> Maz: erm... headphones
<tmukungu> bitchx
<tmukungu> irssi
<Maz> running ubuntu on notebook
<persica> sluimers: if you don't have a firewall up on your ubuntu box yet, can your windows box ping your ubuntu box?
<kazol> Any way to increase verbosity on Ubuntu?
<sluimers> persica, yes
<Maz> sound is perfect on headphones well the speakerssound as if they are muted or something
<Maz> saw some other epople with this problem on the forums
<norealgravity> hey how do i get window effects to work? i have hp computer with sis video. it doesnt work
<sluimers> persica, why would I have a firewall on a Ubuntu box?
<mx-zoom> Maz: HDA-Intel?
<Maz> 1 sec
<jrib> harlemtech: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<preaction> !firewall | persica, sluimers
<ubotu> persica, sluimers: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<persica> sluimers: to protect it from network threats or limit access to promiscious services.
<harlemtech> okay
<Maz> Realtek ALC885 High-Definition Audio Codec
<preaction> persica, sluimers: also, by default, ubuntu ships with no ports open
<norealgravity> what video card do you use to get ubuntu window effects to work?
<jontec> Maz: check your mixer (it's kmix on kubuntu, not sure what on ubuntu) i.e. the sound icon... the 'wave' maybe muted (mx-zoom seems to has specific information)
<Cooner750> Hello
<persica> preaction: Is that a feisty thing?  I recall iptables wasn't enable on my dapper box.
<sluimers> persica, ah, so how do I open these ports?
<persica> preaction: or do you just mean no running network services?
<preaction> persica: since edgy at least
<Cooner750> I installed Ubuntu while connected to a monitor that could only go to 1024x768. I have now connected to an  LCD which can do 1280x1024, but in Screen Resolution the highest is 1024x768. What do I do?
<Bassetts> if you do a dist upgrade are all programs and config etc kept?
<preaction> persica: as for "no ports open", i don't know if that means actual iptables rules against it or just no open network services. i just keep hearing the "ships with no ports open" thingy
<mx-zoom> Maz: the realtek codec proably means you have an HDA-Intel... depending on your chip, you might need to patch your kernel's DST
<Maz> nothings muted
<vlt> Hello. I'm using Ubuntu Edgy and a BCM43XX wifi chipset (via ndiswrapper). I want to connect to a EAP-TTLS secured WLAN? Is this possible? Where do I set this mode (I'm using knetworkmanager)?
<persica> sluimers: it shouldn't affect your ability to ping out though, unless it is misconfigured and it sounds like you haven't changed anything.
<Maz> mx-zoom how would i do that?
<Music_Shuffle> Bassetts, updated/graded, user configs are kept, yeah
<persica> preaction: probably no open ports (e.g. you have to install openssh-server to get an ssh server up).
<persica> preaction: it would be too complicated to have each script modify the iptables rules when it installed.
<sluimers> persica, so it's a windows blocking it.. most likely?
<Bassetts> Music_Shuffle, are all the programs installed kept?
<persica> sluimers: probably.  I assume you can ping your gateway, right?
<shwag> what runs on port 4949 ?
<Music_Shuffle> Bassetts, yeh
<mx-zoom> Maz: do some searching on HDA-Intel + laptop model and see what you get. I couldn't bother to do all tht stuff
<harlemtech> Jrib I'm in classroom
<sluimers> persica, yes
<mx-zoom> Maz: so Ibought an usb adapter xD
<Maz> Nice :D
<persica> sluimers: then I pronounce this a windows issue! Not our problem. :-P
<sluimers> persica, but I caan't find one still working on my winXP. I shut them all down.
<jrib> harlemtech: you're not, type:  /join #ubuntu-classroom
<persica> sluimers: what are you trying to do though?
<jontec> mx-zoom: what's your make and model of your laptop
<sluimers> The anti-virus and firewall
<silvertip257> how can I compile a package from source, but only make it dependent on a compiled environment/libraries on my hard disk?
<HoboBen> Hi all, I'm trying to get Firestarters' GUI to come up automatically on login, without needing a password prompt. If use "sudo visudo" and add "username ALL= NOPASSWD /usr/sbin/firestarter" to the bottom, then I cannot even open Firestarters' GUI - it says starting in the program list, then disappears.Any ideas?
<xenex> I set wine as the default to open .exe's but whenever I double click an exe I get this: The filename "Some.exe" indicates that this file is of type "executable". The contents of the file indicate that the file is of type "DOS/Windows executable". If you open this file, the file might present a security risk to your system.
<sluimers> persica, get access to a printer and look in shared folders
<jontec> mx-zoom: I have a Gateway MX6446 and I've had trouble with sound in the past
<xenex> Anyone know how to fix it? I can open the exe by right clicking then clicking wine
<harlemtech> I'm there
<Arenlor> The Ubuntu Live CD install starts up with a screen with multiple options, after I select any option it goes to a screen that says Ubuntu at the top and has a statusbar type thing, the graphic moves about a quarter away across the bar then freezes, anyone know what's going on?
<jontec> mx-zoom: sorry, I meant the other guy
<sluimers> persica, windows can see the shared folders on my Ubuntu one
<greg_g> Question: in Software Sources (from System -> Admin) some of the repos are not checked, have a minus, or have a check.  I understand checked and not checked, but what does the minus means?
<persica> sluimers: hrm.  'smbclient -L //<windows box>/' should at least prompt for a password if you're sharing folders/printers.
<Cooner750>  Anyone have any ideas?
<sluimers> persica, I get a timeout connecting to 192.168.0.101:445
<jontec> Maz: what's the make and model of your laptop? I have a Gateway MX6446, and I've had problems with sound in the past
<greg_g> Cooner750, have you edited a config file before?
<sluimers> persica, and 139 if I try that
<doddi> sluimers i think you can even smbclient test like persica is saying using ip address
<Maz> jontec: everex xt5000t
<Cooner750> greg_g: What do you mean by that? Have I ever done it, or have I done it on this machine?
<greg_g> Cooner750, I'm asking because that is what you can do to fix this, just wondering what all to tell you
<persica> silvertip257: when you compile from source there is usually a conifgure step that checks for what you have installed and compiles against that.
<Maz> somone on newegg comments said same problem with speakers requiring tweaking under linux
<persica> sluimers, you mean with nc/telnet?
<Cooner750> greg_g: In that case, I've edited many config files on my non-GUI Linux server ;)
<Maz> but didnt say what to do :(
<Tienak> what is beryl?
<jontec> Maz: that's not similar to mine, I don't think (but they could use the same card!), do some searches as mx-zoom suggested
<greg_g> Cooner750, ok then, it is as simple as editing your xorg.conf file most likely
<silvertip257> persica:  i''m trying to compile a pkg for another environment ... how do I keep it from using libs on my running system?
<Maz> kk
<persica> sluimers: you might try nmapping your windows box to see if you can find anything open.  'nmap -F 192.168.1.101'
<Cooner750> greg_g: /etc/x11/xorg.conf I believe?
<greg_g> Cooner750, correct (only the x is X )
<__mikem> The day the final harry potter book comes out draws ever nearer
<Tienak> can someone help me?
<Pollywog> I am trying to install vmware but it complains it is already installed, but I can't uninstall it either
<persica> silvertip257: oh, you want to compile against a different environment?  You will probably need all the libraries locally.  How different of an environment?
<silvertip257> Tienak:  ask you question and someone may answer you
<silvertip257> yes persica
<__mikem> oops sorry, wrong tab
<Pollywog> tarball btw I have not installed a deb
<Tienak> how do i install beryl on ubuntu 7.04?
<sluimers> persica, ?? it's the output on the terminal, installing nmap now
<silvertip257> busybox vs xubuntu persica (busybox is the compiled one)
<greg_g> Cooner750, just find the section that lists all of the resolutions for your monitor, should be near the end, and fairly obvious
<BlainN_> Okay, folks, is there a way to remove packages that are part of the kubuntu desktop package without losing kde?
<vlt> Is there a special ubuntu-wireless channel?
<Cooner750> Yep I see it
<doddi> Tienak you can get it from package manager
<Tienak> im a noob to this
* Cooner750 proceeds to add "1280x1024" and restarts X
<greg_g> Cooner750, if you want, you can pastebin your xorg.conf, I can edit it and pastebin it back to you
<Tienak> i just switched over from windows
<greg_g> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<persica> slkuimers: Yeah, install nmap and then run it from a terminal.  There's an nmapfe (front end) if you really want it graphical.
<Cooner750> brb
<joe4444> i just installed AWN today and at first it worked fine, but after rebooting i always get a big black bar at the bottom of the screen... i read somewhere that the fix for this bug is to install beryl, but i already have beryl, so how can i get rid of this?
<persica> silvertip257: pardon my ignorance, but I thought busybox was just a shell?
<Cooner750> Hm
<doddi> Tienak: click System -> Administrator -> Synaptic package manager
<Cooner750> what's the best way to restart X, restarting the machine, or CTRL+ALT+Backspace ?
<HoboBen> Hi all, I'm trying to get Firestarters' GUI to come up automatically on login, without needing a password prompt. If use "sudo visudo" and add "username ALL= NOPASSWD /usr/sbin/firestarter" to the bottom, then I cannot even open Firestarters' GUI - it says starting in the program list, then disappears. Any ideas?
<joe4444> Cooner750: ctl+atl+backspace
<Dave132> tienak try http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<silvertip257> persica:  well it's doesnt have a gui, but provides an almost full featured cli environment
<harisamin> hey guys i have a big problem...i have a G4 poewrmac and i had badger installed on it it and updated all the way to edgy...i then tried to update to fesity without knowing that ther is no fesity powerpc update...anways so since then i've been using these alternate cds and live cds of badger dapper and edgy and they dont seem to work....the live cds i cant get to start and load  X11...they...
<harisamin> ...just seem to hang...and the alternate cds they start installing the base system till when they start saysing that it cant install certain fiels and then stops installing the base system...
<doddi> Tienak: then search for beryl and select to install and it will do everything else for you
<harisamin> can anyone help me?
<user_> euhm, guys, what was a command to eject cdrom agane plz?:)
<oskude> wesolek, back
<xst> Does anyone know where to get dvi2pdf?
<Pollywog> eject
<sluimers> persica, it doesn'y do much after typing in:  nmap -F -P0 192.168.0.101
<sx66> how do you edit text in direction as in moving up down left right in GIMP?
<persica> silvertip257: but it doesn't really include programs and libraries, does it?  How compilicated is this program?  If you're running on the same architecture you may be able to just compile it, copy t, and then run it from there.
<user_> just like that, wow, ty, hehe :)
<harisamin> can anyone help me out please?
<persica> sluimers: it should give you a startup message, spend some time scanning, then print out open ports.
<sluimers> persica, it doesn't get any further than: Starting Nmap 4.20 ( http://insecure.org ) at 2007-06-22 00:30 CEST
<persica> silvertip257: I'm sorry, i don't really know much about compiling into busybox.
<silvertip257> ah
<nomic> i have selected a netgear wg111 usb wireless adapter because the ubuntu forums say it is compatible ... I have installed xubuntu and upon plugging in the wg111 wireless usb dongle it doesn't detect it
<nomic> why not?
<roho> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<silvertip257> persica:  I cannot chroot to compile openssh (the pkg) so I dont know what to do
<persica> sluimers: you have to give it time.  It's checking for open ports and such on the IP in question.  It's looking for ANYTHINg that's open.
<Cooner750> Well that worked.
<nomic> anyone
<Pollywog> all you newbies if Ubuntu asks to autoremove packages, do not say yes
<Cooner750> It went straight to 1280x1024 automagically
<greg_g> Cooner750, right on
<Cooner750> One little problem though
<nomic> i have selected a netgear wg111 usb wireless adapter because the ubuntu forums say it is compatible ... I have installed xubuntu and upon plugging in the wg111 wireless usb dongle it doesn't detect it
<greg_g> ??
<nomic> anyone
<persica> silvertip257: you're looking to add openssh to busybox?
<Pollywog> someone needs to fix that bug
<Cooner750> Text looks a little too sharp
<Cooner750> Not a big deal
<Psykus> windows had automatically been added to my grub boot list, since i'm dualbooting, but after installing the new kernels, the boot entry for windows disappeared, howto restore it?
<persica> silvertip257: inbound or outbound?
<mikeconcepts> audigy in xubuntu no sound
<nomic> i have selected a netgear wg111 usb wireless adapter because the ubuntu forums say it is compatible ... I have installed xubuntu and upon plugging in the wg111 wireless usb dongle it doesn't detect it
<nomic> anyone
<silvertip257> yes persica: add it to the compiled environment
<nomic> why not
<greg_g> Cooner750, don't know about that
<silvertip257> so I can boot busybox on another comp & run openssh
<mikeconcepts> added mixed to panel, set to audigy
<silvertip257> persica ^^^
<elfranger> can anyone tell me an easy way of adding a locale to my ubuntu server?
<thingfish> wow I didn't know if ubuntu was going to work on my new G965 core2duo box or not - but it works like a champ!
<mikeconcepts> no sound
<thingfish> desktop effects and everything
<thingfish> sweet
<sluimers> persica, How long could this take?
<Agip> is a java version for ubuntu available?
<mikeconcepts> #0: Audigy 1 [SB0090] 
<HoboBen>  Hi all, I'm trying to get Firestarters' GUI to come up automatically on login, without needing a password prompt. If use "sudo visudo" and add "username ALL= NOPASSWD /usr/sbin/firestarter" to the bottom, then I cannot even open Firestarters' GUI - it says starting in the program list, then disappears.Any ideas? Has anyone here done it successfully, and if so, am I going the right way about it?
<thingfish> elfranger: I don't know for sure, but if I were on Debian, I'd do dpkg-reconfigure locales
<sluimers> persica, ten minutes?
<paritosh_> can anyone recommend a good torrent client?
<persica> sluimers: well, if it's taking this long then it sounds like there's nothing on the other end of that IP.   Are you sure you have the IP right?
<sluimers> persica, yes, very sure
<paritosh_> i cant really find good torrent clients with synaptic. azureus seems to keep crashing all the time
<BlainN_> paritosh_ -- ktorrent
<IndyGunFreak> !ktorrent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ktorrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<oskude> sluimers, were you able to ping the linux machine from windows ?
<took> !info ktorrent
<sluimers> persica, yes
<paritosh_> blainN_: is it for gnome?
<ubotu> ktorrent: BitTorrent client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1-0ubuntu2.1 (feisty), package size 2347 kB, installed size 8852 kB
<persica> sluimers: hrm.  Sounds like you have a very restrictive firewall between the two then. :)
<sluimers> oskude, yes
<BlainN_> It's not for gnome, but it might run under it.
<elfranger> thingfish: great! thanks
<Zunino> Hi. Could anybody point me to a suitable IRC chat room where I could ask questions about Gnome's VFS (Virtual File System)? I am having problems with setting up a remote SSH connection. Gnome's Places->Connect to Server feature.
<oskude> sluimers, hmm...
<IndyGunFreak> paritosh_: no, ktorrent is for KDE, but it will install the libraries necessary to use it if you have Gnome.. you can also google using Utorrent wi/ wine, if thats your thing
<Pollywog> vmware still complains about my kernel headers and will not install
<elfranger> I had actually added them but needed to reconfigure to activate them
<Pirate_Hunter> Hi everyone, I accidentally removed my Firestarter & Frostwire (while running) from system tray and now I don't know how to put it back also I cant close it as I wont be able to access it in the system tray. Can someone tell me how to put them back
<Pollywog> vmware server from a tarball
<thingfish> elfranger: hey my pleasure
<rwaller> hello all can any one help me? I did have my tv pluged up to my tv by s-video, The tool i did this with i did have on my pc :( But i had to re do all of it and at the same time i did not out the tool on a pendrive! Do any one no of any nvidia graphic card tools for linux ubuntu? I am kicking my self
<persica> sluimers: you could try running wireshark/ethereal on both ends and then ping to watch what happens to the traffic.
<paritosh_> blainN_, IndyGunFreak: thanks
<IndyGunFreak> NP
<thingfish> elfranger: now I don't have to do without linux!
<BlainN_> paritosh_  You're welcome.
<thingfish> because I am not at all sure that etch will work on this box.
<paritosh_> is there a general way to use dial up connections on linux
<elfranger> DAMN, I still get english day and month names...
<sluimers> persica. okay
<HoboBen> Pirate_Hunter - are you talking about the launchers/shortcuts on the toolbars?
<paritosh_> i found the ubuntu way of using pon dsl-provider thing
<thingfish> paritosh_: good luck
<paritosh_> i wanted to run the dialup on arch linux
<thingfish> paritosh_: linux is not kind to winmodems.
<joshritger> can someone please tell me if I want to make a file server that is accessible from windows boxes do I want the desktop version or the Server edition
<IndyGunFreak> paritosh_: sometimes its easy, sometimes its hard, really depends on the modem.
<sluimers> persica. I'll have to d/l them first and my connection is slow
<elfranger> do I need to restart something after reconfiguring the locales?
<persica> sluimers: it sounds really strange that the firewalls are off and you can only send traffic one direction.  My instincts are that the IP you're putting in on the linux end is wrong or there's a firewall.
<likwidtek> sup guys, anyone use wubi-installer?  If so... you still have to reboot to switch operating systems correct?
<paritosh_> actually, i have an adsl connection. i need to run it in bridged mode
<paritosh_> it was possible on ubuntu
<likwidtek> It doesn't work like VMWARE or anythign right?
<BlainN_> paritosh -- google for "linmodem" and you can find information about using winmodems under linux.  Don't know how Ubuntu-aware the information is, though.
<leviatan> someone could help me please? how can I get 5.1 sound with mi via8237 audio card?
<thingfish> oh hehe elfranger you were commenting on my suggestion to use dpkg-reconfigure locales...it took me a moment
<IndyGunFreak> paritosh_: no idea, sorry
<Pirate_Hunter> HoboBen: Im talking about when u close the program it doesn't close but goes in the system tray on the top right-hand corner, now if i close it i wont be able to open it again in the system tray
<thingfish> man I cannot believe how fast this box booted this livecd
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: dd you ever figure out that printer issue?
<thingfish> on my previous box, it took like 2 minutes
<BlainN_> I respect trying to use a modem with linux -- I waited to run linux until I had a dsl connection and could just have it autodetect my nic.
<thingfish> on my new one, it took like 45 seconds
<persica> sluimers: on the linux end you could just run tcpdump.  It's ugly and console based, but will show you the traffic none the less.  (you'd want to do 'tcpdump -I eth0 host 192.168.0.101')
<persica> sluimers: or is it '-i'...
<oskude> joshritger, i think the server version just doesnt have any graphical user interface installed by default... but both can use the very same applications
<HoboBen> Pirate_Hunter, sorry, I'm not getting you clearly. You can't open Firestarter once you've closed it from the system tray?
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: nope my best bet is to either buy a new printer or pay for the premium version of turbo print
<IndyGunFreak> hnn
<joshritger> oskude: is there a benefit to not having a graphic interface?
<kdiggdy> hi
<leviatan> someone could help me please? how can I get 5.1 sound with my via8237 audio card? ;(
<persica> sluimers: all those traffic analyzers will do is show you what's going in and out on the wires.  If the ping leaves your linux machines but doesn't go into your windows system, then there is a firewall on the windows system or something in between.  If it gets to the windows system but isn't returned, well that's a windows issue.
<oskude> joshritger, not so much cpu usage, and not so much ram "wasted"...
<ubuB0nk3rs> anyone here using ccsm? I'm trying to set the cube further into my 'screen'.. am I missing the option?
<kdiggdy> can someone help me with installing compiz or beyrl
<Pirate_Hunter> HoboBen: I accidentally removed it cause i clicked on the wrong section(I was suppose to maximise it) and now I can't see it running on the system tray and if i open it again Im just creating to instances of the same program, I just want it to go back the way it was
<oskude> joshritger, and not so much hd space used...
<persica> sluimers: I'm betting there's just some silly misconfiguration in there somewhere that you didn't notice.  It usually seems to be that way.
<joshritger> oskude: ok, is it hard to set up
<sluimers> persica. okay, just  sec, I'll install wireshrak on my xp first
<mok> /quit
<kdiggdy> helllo
<joshritger> oskude: I am familiar with the desktop edition, but I am not too good with the command line type of stuff
<HoboBen> Pirate_Hunter, okay, I see... So, you're expecting it to shrink to the system try, but it's not appearing there?
<oskude> joshritger, install should be easy with general pc knowledge, but setting up additional services/software could be harder, for beginners of liux
<Bassetts> are there any decent personal desktop wikis?
<Plantain> If I want to access a network mount point through a terminal, how would I do it? (Where are network drives mounted?)
<oskude> joshritger, then i would suggest using the desktop (if youre hardware allows it)
<oskude> -e
<elfranger> MOHAAAAHAAAHAAAA, locales are now in perfect order!
<joshritger> oskude: ok, I guess I can try out the desktop version for now and if it works I will try the server edition when I get more used to it
<joshritger> oskude: thanks for the help
<Pirate_Hunter> HoboBen: yup thats right, funny thing is that Firestarter is set to minimise to system tray so even if I close it and start it again it dont happen, the same for Frostwire
<oskude> joshritger, yup. and for sharing stuff for windows, try !samba
<BlainN_> Plaintain -- What kind of mount points?  NFS mounts should be in fstab iirc.
<joshritger> oskude: thanks
<sluimers> persica. looks like that's gonna take while, how do I use tcdump when it's running in my terminal?
<HoboBen> Pirate_Hunter -  to solve the problem of having two instances running at once, you could open System Monitor (View > My Processes, if not already set to that) and find the process, right click and "End Process"
<HoboBen> Pirate_Hunter - however, that's probably not ideal as you'd prefer a fix to the system tray problem
<Bassetts> are there any decent personal desktop wikis?
<imbecile> can anyone recommend any docks besides kiba?
<sluimers> persica. I type in sudo tcpdump -i eth0 host 192.168.0.101 and it says:
<persica> sluimers: actually, I think I can set up a test situation just like yours.
<Pirate_Hunter> HoboBen: yup i just want to fix it, you know how?
<sluimers> persica, okay
<HoboBen> Pirate_Hunter, I'm just having a quick search, no promises though
<sluimers> persica, bbias, loo
<Pirate_Hunter> HoboBen: kk ill wait this gives me a chance to do something else
<oskude> wesolek, back ?
<HoboBen> Pirate_Hunter - in the mean time, if you can check your toolbars and check if the nearby icons to the notification panel aren't "Locked to Panel" might possibly help
<orkydea> hi
<jshriver> How do you edit the firewall rules for ubuntu?
<orkydea> in fstab is umask=000 USER permissions?
<BlainN_> Hi orkydea
<HoboBen> Pirate_Hunter - if you right click your panel, choose "Add to Panel", scroll down and select "Notification Area", and drag this onto your toolbar (experiment with anywhere for now), see if Firestarter will appear there.
<jshriver> I need to allow 22 to be open
<thingfish> orkydea: what are you wanting to accomplish?
<sluimers> persica, back
<orkydea> thingfish: I have a partition ready for my multimedia stuff and I wanna mount it PERMANENTLY in /media/Multimedia
<BlainN_> iirc, umask=000 just means that file permissions (user, group, world) remain unchanged.
<Pirate_Hunter> HoboBen: that worked four instances running cause of that mistake
<orkydea> thingfish: I always have problems and all the stuff I mount is ROOT
<jontec> realplayer cannot find my shared libraries, how can I fix this? (libgtk-x11-2.0.so, libatk-1.0.so, libpango-1.0.so, libpangox-1.0.so) I believe that I have the necessary packages (I run GTK+ apps in KDE all the time)
<thingfish> orkydea: is this on an ntfs partition?
<orkydea> thingfish: no it's a XFS
<thingfish> eww
<thingfish> no idea
<imbecile> can anyone recommend any docks besides kiba?
<thingfish> is xfs native to linux?
<HoboBen> Pirate_Hunter, that worked as in success? (My brain's fried today sorry!)
<thingfish> if it is, maybe all you need is 'defaults'
<orkydea> thingfish: yes XFS is native
<thingfish> orkydea: sorry, wish I knew
<orkydea> thingfish: why eww? XFS is awsome
<orkydea> OMG what I am supposed to put in fstab????
<thingfish> orkydea: not "eww" because it's bad, "eww" because I know nothing about it. ;)
<orkydea> oh
<Pirate_Hunter> HoboBen: thanx learnt something new now i know how to fix this incident, I just wished the option to remove wasn't always available. Well you should get a rest I should do some work just been lazy today and haven't completed the database and the boss may want it any time now lol
<HoboBen> Pirate_Hunter, good, I'm glad it was fixed :-) And I'm glad I managed to actually get a solution with this tired old mind! I'm off to bed, good night :-)
<persica> sluimers: on a work call, be a sec
<wesolek> oskude, I'm back... a bit late but had to get my ferret sorted
<Pirate_Hunter> HoboBen: Goodnight
<HoboBen> Night all. :-)
<oskude> wesolek, ok
<wesolek> oskude, glad you're still here
<stupac> I have a weird internet issue, when I logon I can't normally get on the internet until I refresh the connection using ifup/ifdown
<stupac> Then the connection seems to work, at least for a bit, but its kind of intermitten, sometimes I have to refresh it over again
<stupac> I am using a dual boot with windows, and the networking works 100% in windows, so I know its not a defective card, its the same with both wireless and eth
<sluimers> persica, I changed eth0 into ath0 in the tcdump thing, it's running wild now
<sluimers> persica, okay
<oskude> wesolek, btw. do you got a router ? so you can ssh from windows ?
<wesolek> I've got a router, yes
<persica> sluimers: yeah, that's all the network traffic, packet by packet.  You can change the expression at the end to filter it.  It's a very handy tool for diagnosing network issues.
<wesolek> not sure if I can ssh to the other laptop from windows though, oskude
<mikeconcepts> no sound still
<oskude> wesolek, with this it goes http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<sluimers> persica, okay, so that info is all my other computer slowly downloading wireshark
<sluimers> persica, my connection is uberslow ^_^;;;
<oskude> wesolek, and for irc client you could try http://silverex.info/download/ (i just googled it, so dunno if its what it claims...)
<wesolek> I've got putty
<oskude> wesolek, good
<thingfish> man, being an old-time Debian fan and user, I always kind of disliked Ubuntu...but since it's working so fantastically excellent on my new PC, now I kind of love it.
<persica> sluimers: if you have a switched network then you should only see packets destined for your computer.
<sluimers> persica, I have a wireless router if that's what you mean.
<wesolek> osuke, what is the URI of this chat?
<oskude> freenode.net
<persica> sluimers: switches only forward packets to the system for which they're destined.  Hubs just rebroadcast everything they receive to everyone.  Most routers these days are switched.
<oskude> wesolek, room #ubuntu on freenode.net
<persica> sluimers: I'm pretty stumped right now.  I don't have a good windows system to test on, but I'm having the same problem with one of my WindowsXP boxes.  My guess is it's windows being restrictive.
<petr4> hello. Who is interested in how to workaround some hibernate-related network problem, see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26681/. Solution/workaround included.
<wesolek> oskude, I can't connect
<oskude> wesolek, hmm, what error do you get ?
<KingNothing> Is it possible to set a max width for the window titles / icons displayed in window lists?
<wesolek> socket error, oskude
<persica> sluimers: the timeouts connecting to 445 and 139 seem to imply a firewall is turned on or file sharing is turned off.
<wesolek> connection time out, oskude
<sluimers> persica, well it's only 15 minutes until the download is finished so I can test both sides
<pipatron> Hey hey, I want to use distcc with "apt-get -b source", but I can't find where to tell it to run the make in parallell, any hints?
<petr4> KingNothing: it interrests me too.
<oskude> wesolek, hmm... "internet" works on the windows machine ?
<drgeb> Hi Is there away to remove and uninstall everything related to gdm all configuration files etc and then reinstall this. The gdm somehow is not comming back up
<persica> sluimers: I dont' know if Windows will do this, but can you test that it can connect to it's own shares, e.g. Run.. '\\192.168.0.101\'
<wesolek> yes, oskude lol
<petr4> pipatron: read distcc documentation. i think you have to set up some environment variable
<petr4> pipatron: and i do not know if apt-get can be used for compiling
<oskude> wesolek, hmm, if it has the same UI design as xchat2 on ubuntu, look how the settings are on linux
<oskude> wesolek, or which irc are you using under ubuntu ?
<petr4> drgeb: open synaptic, find gdm package and choose reinstall
<oskude> wesolek, oh, try "irc.freenode.net" for the server
<pipatron> petr4: distcc is set up correctly, the problem is to tell apt-get to call all the compiling steps in parallel, otherwise distcc never gets the chance to do its jobg
<pipatron> -g
<wesolek> Xchat, oskude
<wesolek> ok, oskude
<petr4> pipatron: then i cannot help you. its beyond my knowledge
<wesolek> I'm in
<wesolek> oskude
<sluimers> persica, sorry, I fell asleep a bit, already did and suceeded
<oskude> wesolek, ok
<wesolek> yrth on the other computer, oskude
<oskude> wesolek, now log in to that linux machine with putty
<yrth> now we can start oskude :)
<oskude> yrth, now log in to that linux machine with putty
<persica> sluimers: A little tired?
<sluimers> persica, yup
<persica> sluimers: Alright, I'm thinking that means that the file sharing is enabled, it is just getting blocked somewhere.
<persica> sluimers: you don't have anything like an anti-virus suite which includes "internet protection" or the like, do you?
<persica> sluimers: no third-party firewalls?
* [PSyKo]  ** is now away : sleeping **
<FarrisG> I'm seeing some very strange behavior: I have about 60 ubuntu boxes in my datacenter, all with the same NFS mounts from an EMC celerra. On all my machines with a Broadcom 5704 NIC, NFS is VERY slow, close to 26Mbit/s. Machines with any other NIC, including other broadcoms, get about 200Mbit/s reads. In fact, even on the ones with BCM5704, all other network troughput is great. Example I can SCP a 50MB file in about 2 seconds, but on the same host, copy
<sluimers> persica, I think I turned those off as well
<FarrisG> Any ideas what could be making NFS so slow just on these machines with BCM5704?
<yrth> oskude, how can I check the IP on linux?
<oskude> ifconfig
<rikstah> how do you define a directory with a space in it in smb.conf ? using \ to escape does not work
<oskude> yrth, ifconfig, in the terminal
<ttrimble> anyone know how i could get my ubuntu server box to go into standby after a certain amount of time, then wake up when i SSH without needing to send a WOL packet, as well as telling it to stay awake until processes (like a compile or something) are finished?
<TTT_Travis> I have my ubuntu box set to print to a windows shared printer, is there a way I can make my other clients print to the ubuntu computer instead of the windows printer so client - > Ubuntu - > Windows?
<preaction> FarrisG: what does vmstat say when you're doing the transfers?
<iTurtle> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<yrth> ok oskude, I'm in
<persica> ttrimble: the WOL function is controlled by the montherboard I believe.  You'd have to configure the motherboard to wake on SSH.  You could probably configure it to spin down drives and such without truly hibernating.  I'd search the web.
<persica> sluimers: It really sounds like there is a firewall of some sort enable on the Windows system and I'm not a great windows admin.
<ttrimble> hmm, thanks persica
<iTurtle> I found a bug in Ubuntu. If you type in the console "open video.avi" (assuming that video.avi is a file), it gives you an answer in bad grammar: "Couldnt get a file descriptor" :)
<oskude> yrth, stop any running X with "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<pi3> can I use $ mysql to connect to a remote db?
<preaction> pi3: yes, use the -h switch (host). read man mysql
<shadowhywind> hay there, when using twinview, is there a way just to make the taskbar stay on one screen, and not extend on both?
<yrth> ok done, oskude
<orkydea> to change ownershit to USER should I use this? chown -R user /this/directory?
<FarrisG> preaction: "vmstat" alone looks the same during a transfer as when not transfering
<sluimers> persica, neither am I, I just disabled anything looking like belonging to the anti-virus or firewall in the task manager
<oskude> yrth, look that you have ati and usefbdev in xorg.conf, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pi3> thank you, preaction
<mortuis99> !twinview
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<jshriver> How do you edit the firewall in Ubuntu?
<persica> sluimers: Did you disable the windows firewall in the control panel?
<preaction> FarrisG: you should run something like "vmstat 3" to see the results every 3 seconds. look specifically at "iowait"
<sluimers> persica, yes
<pi3> jshriver: the firewall is iptables, you can install firestarter
<petr4> jshriver: i have heard about tool "firestarter"
<mortuis99> !DualHead
<jshriver> thanks
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<preaction> !paste | FarrisG, you may want to pastebin the output from the slow and the fast ones
<ubotu> FarrisG, you may want to pastebin the output from the slow and the fast ones: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<joetheodd> I'm feeling incredibly stupid, but I forgot how to make a symlink.
<petr4> jshriver: pi3 is right
<preaction> joetheodd: ln -s
<petr4> ln --sumbolic
<jshriver> apt-get installing now :) thanks
<joetheodd> preaction: Thanks :P
<gtrplr> I am installing 7.04 server, it's OK until it load additional componemts. It always stops at 21%.
<hall> how do i remove a program so i can reset the config on it
<yrth> it's vesa now (as expected) and FB is on, oskude
<orkydea> should I umask=0000 in fstab?
<orkydea> thanks
<preaction> hall: apt-get remove --purge <package>
<sluimers> persica, whoops, on second guess...
<oskude> yrth, then change "vesa" to "ati"
<shadowhywind> those help files don't say anything about the task bar
<petr4> good night people
<orkydea> I need read write access for XFS partition
<KingNothing> anyone have any experience with gconf-editor?
<kdiggdy> how do you install .cgwdtheme with compiz
<gtrplr> no server help?
<sluimers> persica, okay, I can ping! Whoohoo!
<persica> sluimers: what was it?
<four80-6> hello. Im curious, is there an application anyone could recommend that will do a virus/spyware/malware scan via a network? (98/XP/Ubuntu)
<yrth> done, (I thought we had already done it before) ;-0
<persica> four80-6: via a network?  What system are you scanning?
<yrth> sokude
<yrth> oskude
<kdiggdy> anyone at all?
<persica> four80-6: if a file system is exported via any of the many file-sharing protocolls, then theoretically you could scan it on the remote machine.
<oskude> yrth, now you can try to start gdm again, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<sluimers> persica, the windows was still on, I haven't used windows in such a long time, I assumed you'd see the firewall working in the tray.
<persica> four80-6: I don't see why you wouldn't be able to.
<sluimers> persica, It's my mom's computer actually
<four80-6> persica: my main operating machine is ubuntu.. but I have a printer (large format) that can only run on windows.. and this machine keeps getting infected with schmunt.
<persica> sluimers: Ah, see told you it would be something silly.  Can you connect to shares now?
<orkydea> nobody is answering me :-(
<yrth> but the xserver is still on the other laptop, oskude
<sluimers> persica, yes, now I'm trying to print a test page
<oskude> yrth, OH
<oskude> yrth, sec
<saint-takeshi> is ubuntu easier than debian to get ATI drivers working?
<yrth> I mean I remotely changed it, but the screen didn't change a bit, oskude
<persica> four80-6: the windows system keeps getting infected?  Why not run the virus scan on the system that gets infected?
<FarrisG> preaction: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26684/
<sluimers> persica, ohhhhh, that sounds good.....:D
<preaction> saint-takeshi: imho, yes
<yrth> and mouse is working, oskude
<pyrak> how do i check which version of ubuntu i'm running? (dapper, edgy, breezy, etc)?
<saint-takeshi> awesome. reformatting ahoy
<persica> sluimers: yay!  Now you can go take a nap or something, eh?
<sluimers> persica, sweet sound of a printer working
<FarrisG> preaction: Wait time does jump up.
<oskude> yrth, are you running ubuntu ? or kubuntu or xubuntu ?
<sluimers> persica, zzzzzz
<sluimers> persica, thanks for the help
<yrth> ubuntu 7.04, oskude
<four80-6> persica: I am.. its an annoyance. just curious about 'automating' the process... this way I can have my network scanned either realtime, or on schedule basis.. and it would include any OS...
<sluimers> persica, really appreciated it
<pyrak> how do i check which version of ubuntu I am running (breezy, dapper, edgy, etc?)
<oskude> yrth, hmm, then i wonder why its still running, try "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" couple times (what a stupid advice, sorry)
<preaction> FarrisG: but how about compared to the faster ones? if they don't jump up as much, it might be your hard drive speed
<persica> four80-6:  There might be two approaches, one would be scanning via a network file system, the other owuld be running a smart firewall that blocks malicious files.
<yrth> oskude, my putty says it's done it... closed the GNOME
<four80-6> smart firewall?
<preaction> FarrisG: wait, you're saying that NFS is slower than SCP?
<oskude> yrth, but screen is still there ?
<pyrak> how do i check which version of ubuntu i'm running?
<four80-6> like a Linksys WRT300N?
<FarrisG> preaction: Definitely not the hard drive speed. Like I said, If I use scp to copy the same file from the same host instead of NFS, to the same local drive, it gets about 200Mbps
<FarrisG> preaction: Yes
<kdiggdy> how do i install new themes?
<yrth> yes sir, oskude
<mapez> pyrak.. System -> About Ubuntu
<FarrisG> preaction: But NFS on other clients is just as fast as scp
<persica> four80-6: I'm thinking like one of the fancy Astaro systems, but any linux router could be set up to scan traffic.
<oskude> yrth, then try login out through linux gui, do you get the login screen ?
<yrth> oskude this chat client is much worse, doesn't make me red when somebody says my name :(
<oskude> yrth, *logout
<FarrisG> preaction: same network. The only commonality between the slow ones is the BCM5704 driver
<FarrisG> err, NIC
<oskude> yrth, you could make a bug report :P
<persica> four80-6: Does the system pick up malicious files mostly through network attacks or by downloading files?
<oskude> yrth, or we could go pm
<preaction> FarrisG: but why would that driver distinguish between NFS and SCP?
<four80-6> persica: thanks! Im going to look into that further.
<yrth> oskude, pm?
<FarrisG> Is there a way to determine what version of the tg3 source was used for the module I'm using?
<four80-6> just downloaded files
<pyrak> mapez, cant find it
<UnNaturalHigh> could anyone here tell me if KVM requires VT support in the cpu or can it manage without it?
<four80-6> im trying to learn this anyway in case anyone would be in this situation also.. this way I can offer my assistance.
<bam_> hi.I was wondering if anyone could tell me how I could format my free space on my harddisk to vfat32 from linux? I have tried qtparted...but doesnt work.
<sn0> UnNaturalHigh you need vt support for the cpu i believe
<FarrisG> preaction: I don't think it's distinguising it, I think it's just a bug of some kind... If I do a tcpdump I see thousands of dropped/retransmitted packets during an NFS xfer
<persica> four80-6: if the users are downloading them, then a little user-education might be in order. :)
<UnNaturalHigh> sn0, ahhh, ok, guess I will use xen then
<persica> four80-6: I like to suppliment my user-education with a baseball bat.
<UnNaturalHigh> sn0, have you per chance setup Xen on feisty fawn?
<bam_> When I format, afterwards all I get is a partition where it says that the format i unknown and that I cant do anything with the partition.
<KingNothing> pyrak: System -> About Ubuntu -> Version and Release Number
<four80-6> persica: true. its only windows though... ubuntu has been just bliss.
<bam_> I am using kubuntu
<sn0> UnNaturalHigh You will need an x86 machine running a recent Linux kernel on an Intel processor with VT (virtualization technology) extensions, or an AMD processor with SVM extensions (also called AMD-V). Xen has a complete list of compatible processors.
<preaction> FarrisG: sounds like something you might want to report to kernel.org
<kdiggdy> does anyone know how to install themes?
<flami> Hi is the a gui for apt that support the better dependency management of aptitude ?
<sn0> UnNaturalHigh the ubuntu wiki has information on how to set up xen, its great :)
<yrth> oskude Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<preaction> FarrisG: or maybe launchpad.net kernel team
<oskude> yrth, darn...
<pyrak> kingnothing, yes, that's just generic information it doesnt tell me my version
<UnNaturalHigh> sn0, well, I noticed the wiki entry, but I am trying to use ubuntu as the base for xen and gentoo as the domU
<yrth> oskude, I can see what you type though, in that window
<yrth> I will try to fix it quickly
<oskude> yrth, then join me in
<yrth> oskude
<sn0> UnNaturalHigh that is no problem to do
<UnNaturalHigh> sn0, I am unsure if I require the ubuntu-xen-desktop/ubuntu-xen-server in my situation
<oskude> yrth, then join me in #fixthatati
<yrth> oskude, I can't it says it's blocked, and shows me that message every time I sent something to you in pm
<yrth> hold on oskude
<oskude> yrth, do: /j #fixthatati (here in xchat)
<jdt> hi, what is the channel for kubuntu support?
<oskude> jdt, #kubuntu
<flami> jdt #kubuntu
<jdt> oskude, flami, thankyou
<FarrisG> How much shit would I be in if I installed a feisty kernel on a dapper server?
<sn0> UnNaturalHigh it really doesn't matter, if you check the files that depend on ubuntu-xen-desktop/ubuntu-xen-server on packages.ubuntu.com
<sn0> you will see that the desktop version comes with xenman , whilst the server does not (servers dont need gui generally)
<flami> FarrisG,  why would you do that ?
<UnNaturalHigh> sn0, okay, perfect
<UnNaturalHigh> sn0, thanks for helping me clear that up :)
<persica> FarrisG: depends on what you use from it, but probably not too much.  If you just need a specific package I would recommend recompiling it in.
<pyrak> how do you fix unresolved dependencies in synaptic?
<cotyrothery> can someone help me i forgot the name of a programe but what it does is install programes like skype and other things i forgot though it starts with A
<CyberScript32> please,i want to change mac adress of my network card in ubuntu 7.04,help-me...
<cotyrothery> i think athmatrix2
<cotyrothery> or something
<persica> CyberScript32: Check out the ifconfig man page.
<blue42> Automatix?
<cotyrothery> thats it
<sn0> UnNaturalHigh your welcome :)
<cotyrothery> thanks
<CyberScript32> persica thank you.:)
<DirigibleMan> my mic isn't working in feisty, ICH4 card, anybody that can help me?
<tck> pyrak, apt-get -f install
<persica> CyberScript32: You're looking for the 'hw' option, followed by 'ether'.
<PIPBoy_> hi all
<persica> CyberScript32: (the class being 'ether' that is)
<CyberScript32> persica i have a other question,how to config wirelesse conection without wep encription?
<CyberScript32> i have other question,how to config wirelesse conection without wep encription?
<pyrak> tck, can you please elaborate?
<persica> CyberScript32: Without WEP?  Isn't WEP an additional option you just leave off?  I've never used wireless with Ubuntu.
<persica> CyberScript32: I've traditionally configured it with iwconfig (the wireless version of ifconfig).
<xenex> what's the ideal options for vncviewer? vncviewer -depth 32 what else?
<CyberScript32> persica yes,without wep,my connection is not require encryption key
<persica> xenex: depends on your connection and desired quality.
<nickrud> oskude, yrth do you mind if I eavesdrop on this ati problem?
<PIPBoy_> im out
<PIPBoy_> bye
<oskude> nickrud, sure
<xenex> persica, well the display is ugly but vnc doesn't work.
<persica> xenex: and you can't get a better image than the server is displaying.
<xenex> persica, i'll connect and get the first image but it wont update when i click stuff
<LjL> pyrak: type  lsb_release -a  in a console (for the version number)
<LjL> pyrak: as for the broken dependencies, it depends on what's broken i suppose. i'd rather see output from apt-get though, as i'm not familiar with synaptic
<SerCanii> hi, how can I learn my cpu's fan speed
<persica> CyberScript32: I think the default is not to use WEP.  Are you having trouble figuring out how to do it withot WEP, or do you just not know where to start?
<LjL> !info lm-sensors > SerCanii
<pyrak> LjL, thanks for the tip for the version number
<bobsomebody> Question: I have my desktop workspaces set up just the way I want for my home office / development PC, how can I save this session to load automatically?
<SerCanii> LjL: thnx
<bobsomebody> I have 4 workspaces being used too
<persica> xenex: it should update pretty well with the default settings.  Your issue sounds odd.
<CyberScript32> [persica] : i obtain wireless signal,but my connection does'not work...
<xenex> persica, www.xenex.mserle.com/files/Screenshot-andrewvnc.png
<ebirtaid> bob what are you using? gnome?
<bobsomebody> ya
<xenex> persica, i'm thinking its our firewalls? receiving 1 packet and then blocking?
<santims> can someone help me un-rar some files please?
<bobsomebody> kinda new to linux, but 20 years on DOS/WIN
<vbabiy> does any know where I can find a archive of his irc room
<ebirtaid> what aspects are you trying to save?
<persica> xenex: I doubt it.  That does look kinda funky.
<CyberScript32> [persica] : i configure ip,mask,gateway and dns,but the connection doesn't working
<bobsomebody> the exact session
<CoFFeY> hey =D
<xenex> persica, any ideas?
<persica> xenex: sorry, nope.
<nickrud> bobsomebody, you can use system-prefs-sessions to start the apps; but that won't put the stuff on separate desktops; for that you need devilspie
<nickrud> !devilspie | bobsomebody
<ubotu> bobsomebody: devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<ebirtaid> oh for all your programs and everything to be started in the exact places every time you logon, you would need deilspie
<ebirtaid> devilspie
<ebirtaid> yea what they said ;p
<bobsomebody> awesome
<CoFFeY> can someone help me setting up my wireless internet on my compaq, i bought from a friend and he said it automatically worked but i cant connect to my wireless network
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<CoFFeY> its a laptop so its got a built in card
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@host86-135-47-224.range86-135.btcentralplus.com]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@201.34.10.21]  by LjL
<ebirtaid> what is the wireless card model?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
* bobsomebody is off to tinker, wish me luck
<bobsomebody> :)
<CoFFeY> eh not really sure?
<CoFFeY> its built in
<ebirtaid> good luck
<ebirtaid> whats the model of the laptop
<kdiggdy> how do you install the a cgwdtheme?
<CoFFeY> v5000
<CoFFeY> presario
<santims> can someone help me un-rar some files please?  i am trying to use 7-zip but am basically clueless on how to use it exactly
<LjL> !rar > santims    (santims, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !logs > vbabiy    (vbabiy, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Cooner750> I return with another problem
<Cooner750> This time, Beryl
<CyberScript32> [persica] : i continue to trying,thanks for help.:)
<kdiggdy> crdlb hey
<Cooner750> lolwut
<santims> thank you
<ebirtaid> coffey: try downloading wicd and see if it works; it got my wireless working
<ebirtaid> I have the same chipset as you
<Cooner750> Anyway, I have installed Beryl itself and Beryl Manager. It tells me this when run from the terminal http://pastebin.ca/582434
<santims> how does one "right-click" when using an apple one button mouse and keyboard?
<Marztty> #nethack
<santims> i have not needed to right click in like 6 years
<cetanhota> ctrl+click
<jdt> santims: Its <Cntl> Click
<santims> jdt and cetanhota cntl click doesnt do anything, no menu no nothing
<persica> wait, you people use mice?  But this is linux!
<ebirtaid> santims the apple button?
<ebirtaid> its a combo of one of those keys
<santims> i've tried every combination of apple control alt/option and shift i can think of
<ebirtaid> hmmmmm
<cetanhota> maybe apple button. I have not used ubuntu on my mac yet.
<persica> I think you will have to specifically map it.
<cetanhota> check the mouse pref, and see if you can turn it on there
<Driven10> hey, is there anyway to further customize the way windows appear in the file browser (IMO it's annoying to read with the icon/list settings)
<persica> A common one is to map an F-key to right-mouse-click.
<jdt> santims. I suppose it depends on what you are clicking on. Your using Ubuntu on a mac right?
<santims> jdt lol no, im using ubuntu on a c2d rig folding rig....sold the macs until the new year but still have my keyboard/mouse
<gdiebel> Driven10: nautilus is by design a very simple file manager. If you desire a more configurable, imho much more powerful file manager try kde konqueror or krusader
<Driven10> gdiebel: overall it's fine I just don't like the alternating background etc
<Driven10> or is it possible to have no icons in list view
<persica> santims: you might want to look at mouseemu to emulate button clicks.
<jdt> Santims: Have no idea if this will work, but having just read a forum article - try F11 click or F12 click???
<neozen> hoallo all
<neozen> having a problem with my cd burner in feisty
<TheCreationist> neozen: Is it showing up at all?
<neozen> aye
<neozen> that it is
<chadeldridge> I am having some issues with WOW on Wine ... is there a channel i should go to or does anyone here want to take a stab at it ?
<jdt> santims: never mind - it doesnt work
<santims> f11 and f12 doesnt work
<polyneux> I have a binary that reads a .cfg to host a dedicated server. And when it starts it says g_needpass: is read only. Do I have to change the permission or whatever through OS or through the software
<persica> jdt: I think that's done through the mouseemu daemon.
<santims> ill check out that mouseemu thing
<persica> santims: install the package mouseemu
<neozen> model number is GMA-4082N Removable CD-ROM
<jdt> Yeah, to be honest I have no idea how to get a one button mouse to right click - I prob should stop participating in this discussion :)
<santims> persica thorugh add/remove?
<persica> santims: yeah.  I think that will do what you want.
<neozen> and burning worked absolutely flawlessly in dapper
<NickGarvey> could someone give me a link to the server install cd for 64 bit
<NickGarvey> I destroyed my webbrowser
<NickGarvey> and links isn't working real well
<moustafa> I have a big problem . please help me
<neozen> on this very same hardware
<santims> i cant seem to find mouseemu
<neozen> ............
<neozen> santims ... try holding cntrl or alt when clicking
<ebirtaid> neozen: what is broken about it?
<moustafa> I installed java 5 , when I open chat application ,and want to close private conversation window it's con't closed
<moustafa> I have a big problem . please help me
<neozen> ebirtaid: won't burn
<santims> neozen i tried just about all of my different keys, its a no go
<neozen> ...operation keeps failing
<ebirtaid> what program
<neozen> santims: bummer
<neozen> ebirtaid: graveman
<ebirtaid> have you tried another to make sure its not a software issue?
<neozen> ebirtaid: which worked just fine in 6.06.1
<neozen> ebirtaid: I'd use just plain old cdrecord if I knew how
<moustafa> I have a big problem . please help me
<moustafa> I installed java 5 , when I open chat application ,and want to close private conversation window it's con't closed
<ebirtaid> I mean there are lots of burning programs
<ebirtaid> try gnomebaker
<ebirtaid> and see if that works
<neozen> ebirtaid: aye.... I just got so used to graveman
<persica> santims: are you on a PowerPC Mac?
<scoobydoo28139> Why do my apps disappear?
<persica> santims: nevermind, I think you answered that you weren't already.
<neozen> ebirtaid: I should probably also mention that this is xubuntu... and I'm loath to install gnomebaker or k3b because of all the libs that'd get pulled in along with
<ebirtaid> hm
<ebirtaid> try using xfburn
<neozen> ebirtaid: I've also tried xfburn which comes with xubuntu
<ebirtaid> oh
<santims> persica:  yea im not even on a mac, just using the mac keyboard/mouse
<santims> remapping the keyboard sounds good....but how does one do that?
<ebirtaid> is it an iso or just data?
<neozen> ebirtaid: I think they're all based off the same command-line programs ... and those are failing
<neozen> ebirtaid: just data
<scoobydoo28139> I boot into ubuntu and it is missing apps allot. Why?
<ffm> What should I use if I want to provide VPN services? (Not SSH)
<harlemtech> Need help with install beryl on ubuntu feisty
<neozen> scoobydoo28139: what kind of apps are you looking for?
<ffm> scoobydoo28139, What apps?
<Bassetts> can I have more than one email on a gpg key, or do I have to creat a new key for the second email
<neozen> harlemtech: try #ubuntu-effects
<ebirtaid> not sure neozen you could look at the man pages for the command line client and try that way
<TheCreationist> harlemtech: You are aware that Compiz is installed by default, right?
<ffm> Bassetts, Each key is tied to a email.
<scoobydoo28139> The apps disappear, like wine it is gone now .
<harlemtech> neozen where do I get that
<Bassetts> ffm, so I cannot have a key with more than one email?
<harlemtech> okay got it
<ebirtaid> harlemtech: join the channel
<TheCreationist> scoobydoo28139: What did you change since they were there last?
<neozen> harlemtech: the channel on this same server mate
<tannerld> is it better to install ubuntu server and then install x, or install regular ubuntu and install the LAMP components?
<moustafa> Can nobody help me?
<moustafa> I installed java 5 , when I open chat application ,and want to close private conversation window it's con't closed
<neozen> harlemtech: ok... good... you have fun w/ beryl now.... (that's the next thing I might poke at)
<scoobydoo28139> Nothing , I just boot from windows to linux.
<TaJMoX> How to I change the panel background to an image in XFCE ?
<persica> santims: mouseemu can make various key-presses act like mouse clicks, e.g. hitting F12 is a right-mouse click on whatever your mouse is over.  I'm trying to get it working on my system so I can give you good directions.
<scoobydoo28139> weard, and spooky huh
<neozen> TaJMoX: I believe that changes depending on which theme you're using mon
<malakhi> tannerld: Install the desktop and then LAMP
<marfeath> moustafa: You need to give us more than "private conversation window"
<santims> persica: thank you very much
<tannerld> malakhi: ok, thanks :)
<moustafa> in chat room
<neozen> TaJMoX: xfce4-panel doesn't have a panel background configuration like gnome-panel
<moustafa> when i talk with some one
<moustafa> then i want to close this widow
<moustafa> it can't close
<neozen> TaJMoX: afaik
<santims> i am busy learning how to do all the things i used to do in osx in ubuntu while ignoring my gf, so ill be around for a while
<ebirtaid> neozen you are correct
<neozen> santims: welcome to the fold
<ffm> Bassetts, no, as you need to specify the email of the key's owner when you make the key. Actualy, you *can* use the key w/ multiple adresses, but if the key is registered to Alice@foobar.com and you sign an email sent by Bob@foobar.com with the Alice key, it will show up as being signed by Alice.
<Driven10> so no way to simplify the display of file browser list view?
<imbecile> how do i change rules for azureus in firestarter?
<Bassetts> ffm, like sabdfl's pgpkey??
<moustafa> in java applet window
<ffm> What should I use if I want to provide VPN services? (Not SSH)
<moustafa> when i talk with some one
<moustafa> it can't close
<neozen> ebirtaid: on?
<ffm> Bassetts, ???
<persica> santims: alright, you'll need to install the 'mouseemu' package.  You should be able to find it in synaptic or with 'apt-cache search mouseemu'
<ebirtaid> panel
<moustafa> I installed java 5 , when I open chat application ,and want to close private conversation window it's con't closed
<moustafa> Can nobody help me?
<moustafa> when i talk with some one
<Bassetts> ffm, on launchpad I have seen people with keys with multiple emails on
<persica> santims: once you find it, install it.
<moustafa> in java applet window
<PIPBoy_> hey, anyone here know of any good multiplayer games that work on ubuntu?
<neozen> ffm: for what clients?
<moustafa> it can't close
<Bassetts> ffm, e.g. http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0xD54F0847&op=index
<neozen> ebirtaid: ah
<ffm> neozen, windows.
<scoobydoo28139> ....
<neozen> ffm: look into hamachi
<Driven10> hamachi is nice :)
<neozen> ffm: they might have a client/server thingy for linux
<rockets> vmware + freedos = hardcore dos gaming
<neozen> ffm: heard its the easies to setup
<moustafa> in java applet window
<moustafa> Can nobody help me?
<ffm> Bassetts, Hmmm... no idea then.
<Ygdrassil> q: any howto's on how to play dvd's in ubuntu 6.x ?.. I recall something about having to install some libraries but it's been a while.
<neozen> moustafa: how's the ram on your box
<moustafa> i want somebody understanding in ubuntu & java
<m3thos> any network op here?
<moustafa> What's ram?
<neozen> moustafa: does it bog down often?
<m3thos> ##c is having spam problems.. hundreds of bots
<moustafa> no no
<neozen> moustafa: go slow.... not respond quickly....
<moustafa> all my problem
<imbecile> how do i change rules for azureus in firestarter?
<Mortuis> How do I tell what version of ubuntu is installed on a machine from the command line?
<moustafa> i opened chat
<moustafa> with java applet window
<ebirtaid> mortius: lsb_release -a
<Mortuis> thanks
<moustafa> then i clicked on some user
<neozen> imbecile: we heard you mate... don't think we have an answer for you yet... patience
<moustafa> when i want to close this private
<moustafa> it can't closed
<neozen> moustafa: this is in what chat client
<moustafa> gn4m.com
<moustafa> www.gn4me.com
<neozen> moustafa: never heard of
<neozen> moustafa: is it alpha/beta software?
<imbecile> neozen,  thought maybe the person with an answer missed it sorry
<alaQ> imbecile: are you going to be using any non-standard ports with azureus?
<imbecile> alaQ,  I dont suppose i need to
<moustafa> it's di ji chat
<neozen> moustafa: imbecile no worries... try turning on nickname recognition in your irc client
<neozen> gah.. sorry about that moustafa that was for imbecile
<moustafa> no problem
<moustafa> i need your help pro
<ffm> How do I revoke a pgp GPG key?
<neozen> imbecile: has done wonders for letting me know when someone's trying to get my attention in chat
<alaQ> imbecile: all right, open up firestarter, and go to the policy tab
<moustafa> it's dj-chat
<imbecile> neozen, ok done
<moustafa> when i want to close this private
<imbecile> alaQ,  ok done
<moustafa> it can't closed
<neozen> moustafa: ok...
<moustafa> with java applet window
<Ygdrassil> nm. got it
<Ygdrassil> thx
<moustafa> ok
<neozen> moustafa: I'll poke at this chat and see if I can duplicate the problem on my setup
<moustafa> right man
<neozen> moustafa: a question... why not go w/ java6?
<alaQ> under the middle dialog (it says "Allow Service" - right-click, and hit add rule
<moustafa> i do that
<neozen> moustafa: they fixed an awful lot of memory leaks with 6
<moustafa> and also 1.4
<moustafa> no changes
<moustafa> same problem
<UAnon> Question: Any idea why my webcam (EasyCam installed) shows up fine using Camorama, but using Firefox Flash it streams extremely "zoomed in"? Any suggestions?
<neozen> moustafa: ::blinks:: ... so you know how to change which runtime you're using..... this is good
<alaQ> imbecile: make sure that this is on the "inbound traffic policy" at the top, because we're worried about what's coming in.
<moustafa> thank you
<moustafa> this is my problem
<moustafa> just it
<cotyrothery> i just installed vmserver and i created a spot for windows but now i want to get rid of it but i dont know how
<cotyrothery> its just taking up space
<neozen> moustafa: um... this is not in a language I understand
<moustafa> when i opend private chat , i cant close it until i logout
<neozen> moustafa: I read only english.... sorry mon
<moustafa> aha
<moustafa> i will send you the link
<neozen> moustafa: ok
<moustafa> http://www.gn4me.com/gn4me/service/chat.jsp
<imbecile> alaQ,  im not sure where the "allow service"dialog is
<PIPBoy_> hey, anyone here know of any good multiplayer games that work on ubuntu?
<PIPBoy_> pm me
<neozen> LOL
<cotyrothery> can someone tell me how to get rid of this windows vm
<cotyrothery> its taking up like 8 gb
<UAnon> Ok, simpler question: How can I cycle /dev/video0 ?
<neozen> moustafa: well I just found out mozilla can't find MY java.... so I've got some futzing to do before I can help you
<neozen> moustafa: please wait
<moustafa> ok
<neozen> moustafa: will take quite a while
<moustafa> take your time
<moustafa> i will wait you
<neozen> moustafa: thankee
<alaQ> imbecile: one sec.
<moustafa> thank you man
<neozen> moustafa: my pleasure
<moustafa> me too
<tgenpfaul> How can I tell X to stop generating 'instant' KeyPress/KeyRelease pairs for some of my keys?
<neozen> moustafa: just one thing..... does this work in ANY other browser on some OTHER OS?
<cotyrothery> Can someone please tell me how to delete the windows virtual machine i just created
<moustafa> yes
<neozen> moustafa: which?
<moustafa> all it need java
<UAnon> Question: Any idea why my webcam (EasyCam installed) shows up fine using Camorama, but using Firefox Flash it streams extremely "zoomed in"? Any suggestions?
<moustafa> enternet explorer
<moustafa> on windows
<moustafa> but now i work on ubuntu 7.4
<moustafa> with firefox
<cotyrothery> I guess no one can help
<TaJMoX> can someone give me an example on how to change the panel background by editing a gtk theme?
<cotyrothery> i only have a 20 gb drive and now i have 8 gb taken up by nothing
<ex0r> did u check the vm prog's help?
<ex0r> doesnt seem like an OS problem but something with the actual virtual machine
<Murdoch> Question I just upgraded Glib from 2.0 to 2.13.5 but when I ./configure gtk I'm getting an error that both Glib's are picked uo
<Murdoch> *up
<Murdoch> ???How can I fix that
<huzz> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<cotyrothery> I just want to know how to delete the windows partion i made
<huzz> hi could someone tell me what i need to do to fix this ^
<ex0r> ahhh partition
<ex0r> use gparted
<cotyrothery> it does not show up in gpart
<alaQ> imbecile: ok, look at this screenshot - where it has my bittorrent policy listed, right-click and hit add rule. http://img364.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotfirestarterkyfr5.png
<ebirtaid> huzz it shouldnt matter
<cotyrothery> it is inside the ext3 partion
<hhalvors> hi, could someone tell me how to get Ubuntu to read my ".xsession" or ".xinitrc" file when I'm logging in.  thanks.
<huzz> ebirtaid, ya its all good?
<ebirtaid> should be
<ex0r> what vm prog u using?
<ebirtaid> just missing a key
<cotyrothery> VMSERVER
<ebirtaid> no big deal
<LCCUB> Not positive if this is an issue with VLC or panel settings in ubuntu but when I go to full screen my top panel stays on top, any way to stop this from happening?
<huzz> ok cool, thanks.
<ex0r> and its currently not running, correct?
<cotyrothery> no i could not get it to install my windows recovery cd's
<ex0r> do "ps x" and see
<ex0r> in terminal
<cotyrothery> Now i only have 4 gb left on my hd
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> i just got a lot of stuff come up
<ex0r> do u see vmserver there? All that came up there are the names of all processes currently running on your os
<cotyrothery> i do see vmserver
<ex0r> try killing it... "kill -9 PID"
<UAnon> Question: Any idea why my webcam (EasyCam installed) shows up fine using Camorama, but using Firefox Flash it streams extremely "zoomed in"? Any suggestions?
<ex0r> where PID is the number ont he left
<cotyrothery> it did not work
<ex0r> what did it say?
<cotyrothery> i just exited out
<JasonAllen> sup 'yall
<ffm> I generated a SSH key using seahorse, how do I set it up so that I can auth via SSH w/ it?
<emun> Hi, I need some help, I have a canon printer(no linux drivers) connected to a windows network through a print server, how can I print from ubuntu to this canon printer, ubuntu is connected to the router
<LCCUB> Not positive if this is an issue with VLC or panel settings in ubuntu but when I go to full screen my top panel stays on top, any way to stop this from happening?
<ex0r> it seems vmserver is locking a part of your HD for its use.  It should release this lock once it is closed.  Killing it should do the job.
<cotyrothery> ex0r: i fixed the problem
<ex0r> cool
<Lam_> how do i invoke a clock sync?
<ex0r> what was it? for future reference ....
<cotyrothery> i just needed to empty my trash can after deleting it
<ex0r> heh
<cotyrothery> XD
<ebirtaid> wow
<cotyrothery> I want to try vm and actually get it to work
<ex0r> try virtual box
<cotyrothery> so i want to try running ubuntu in it first
<cotyrothery> whats the diffrence
<ex0r> one's free the other isn't :P
<cotyrothery> is virtal box free
<ex0r> yes
<cotyrothery> so is vm server
<ffm> cotyrothery, yes
<ffm> cotyrothery, No, we mean free as in speech, not free as in beer.
<ex0r> both are good, no? :)
<cotyrothery> Well how do i use them
<emun> help anybody , how to print from ubuntu to a print server
<ffm> cotyrothery, IIRC, none of VMware's apps are FOSS
<cotyrothery> ffm: i know
<cotyrothery> i want to run ubuntu in vm
<ffm> cotyrothery, in my experince, Virtual Box is better than VMware.
<cotyrothery> ok so when i get it installed how will i creat the vm
<nomasteryoda> cotyrothery, follow the directions... the virtualbox will walk you thru it
<navets> i have a css question
<navets> when I make my webpage browswer window smaller, how do I make my webpage scale down also?
<cotyrothery> it says i need to restart now that i have it installed
<cotyrothery> so see you in a few
<ex0r> cotyrothery: http://www.virtualbox.org/download/UserManual.pdf
<UAnon> Question: Any idea why my webcam (EasyCam installed) shows up fine using Camorama, but using Firefox Flash it streams extremely "zoomed in"? Any suggestions?
<k-os> is PPPoE available in Ubuntu as a script?
<UAnon> and a simpler question: How can I cycle /dev/video0 ?
<nomasteryoda> UAnon, in firefox address bar ... about:config might help... search for "cam" ... just a guess
<ex0r> k-os: u mean "pppoeconf" ?
<c01100011> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<k-os> ex0r, yea?
<ex0r> well that will set up a PPPoE connection fo ryou
<k-os> it's called something else in my current distro, but ok, it must be the same?
<UAnon> nomasteryoda: Nope, no results. Maybe its due to Flash?
<k-os> nice, it's there from the installation? i do not need to install any other stuff to get it?
<ex0r> should be...try searching for "PPPoE" in your help files
<ex0r> yes its there
<UAnon> nomasteryoda: I did try reinstalling flash, reinstalling ubuntu, even reinstalling the plugins
<LCCUB> how can I gain access to save in /usr/share/vlc ?
<LCCUB> (from opera)
<nomasteryoda> you ask on a flash channel?
<ex0r> i had not problem setting up my DSL with it
<polyneux> So I have this binary that reads off a .cfg and when I attempt to run it it tells me a line in it is read-only, is that something I need to do to the .cfg or with the OS?
<k-os> ex0r thank you
<ex0r> yw
<nomasteryoda> LCCUB, that would be sudo level access
<k-os> can i ask you another thing which is not _so_ related to Ubuntu?
<ex0r> try me, tho i'm far from being an expert
<Chillyboarder> LMAO > http://www.hostico.net/affiliates//idevaffiliate.php?id=1039
<UAnon> Question: Sometimes my webcam 'freezes', is there a console command to cycle 'dev/video0' ?
<LCCUB> how do I give myself privs for saving from opera? sorry I've only ever used sudo for "sudo apt-get" etc from console
<k-os> ex0r, do you know how i can install all the full ROX-filer dekstop in Ubuntu? the zeroinstaller is not working atm, so that wont help.
<ex0r> unfortunately i do not, i have never used it
<ex0r> sorry k-os :(
* ex0r is off to dinner
<LCCUB> nomasteryoda:
<LCCUB> ?
<LCCUB> can anybody tell me how to save to /usr/share/vlc (from an opera download)
<_Ahti> LCCUB: You make want to make that folder accessable to users
<persica> LCCUB: The best route might be to download to somewhere in your home directory, then move it as the root user.
<ffm> I generated a SSH key using seahorse, how do I set it up so that I can auth via SSH w/ it?
<persica> LCCUB: e.g. download to ~/tmp, then go into a terminal and use 'sudo cp ~/tmp/file /usr/share/vlc/'
<TheCreationist> Is there a way, when using Remote Desktop, to prevent the host computer from displaying the message saying another user is controlling your desktop?
<TheCreationist> I'd like it to be completely transparent.
<LCCUB> persica: thanks I'll try that
<persica> ffm: I'ms orry, what's seahorse?  Did it put an id_dsa or id_rsa in ~/.ssh?
<LCCUB> <--- n00b with privs
<persica> seahorse seems to be a GPG front end, not an ssh-keygen front-end.
<cafuego> ffm: it will have generated 2 files in ~/.ssh
<cafuego> ffm: if you append the content of the .pub file to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on the remote host, you'll be able to log in using key auth.
<persica> LCCUB: Be careful with doing things in /usr.  /usr contains a lot of system files and you could break something if you mess up in there.  That's one reason you have to deliberately do things there as root, so you are less likely to accidentally do something and so malicious people can't mess up the whole system.
<LCCUB> mmkay, well I just tried so hopefully I did it right ;)
<_Ahti> persica: Lol, "malicious people" :P
<dbbolton> is it possible to make a program run in the terminal at startup?
<persica> _Ahti: what's so funny?  His ex-girlfriend could be a leet hacker or something.
<_Ahti> persica: That you usually speak of malicious code... you said malicious people.. :P
<persica> _Ahti: malicious people make malicious code, or use perfectly good code for malicious purposes.  "rm -rf /" does not make rm malicious. :)
<ffm> persica, it is a key maagerment program
<daquino> why cant i start up a x session via xinit ?
<persica> ffm: I'm seeing that now.  I didn't realize you could use regular RSA/DSA keypairs for GPG signing.  I've always used ssh-keygen to create my SSH keypairs.
<_Ahti> persica: Hmm wonder if "rm -rf /" Would work?????
<persica> _Ahti: try it as root and report back.
<_Ahti> persica: Hehe...
<ffm> _Ahti, Try it out! (No, please don't)
<LjL> PLEASE
<LjL> don't give such commands
<neozen> ebirtaid: well... now I know a h*ll of a lot more about command-line burning with wodim
<neozen> ebirtaid: funny thing is... I don't think dapper used cdrecord as an alias for wodim
<_Ahti> ffm: I'm not that... stupid :P
<ffm> persica, cafuego, It outputs as a asc, not a pub
<pinguim_power> Hackers ?! most of the hacks are made whith a person turn in to something humiliatin like trait someone
<persica> ffm: for an ssh key you might want to try the following: ssh-keygen -t dsa -b 1028 -f .ssh/id_dsa
<daquino> please wtf...
<daquino> why cant i start another x session
<neozen> ebirtaid: and..... burning works just fine from the command-line
<dbbolton> is it possible to make a program run in the terminal at startup?
<neozen> ebirtaid: using wodim.....
<_Ahti> I KNOW, i'm going to install Ubuntu on VMWare and try out "rm -rf /" :P :P :P
<neozen> ebirtaid: wonder what's so different about the graveman in feisty that would break things?
<persica> ffm: That should generate an id_dsa and id_dsa.pub in .ssh.  You then append the id_dsa.pub to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on the remote host (create it if it doesn't exist) and then SSh will check for id_dsa and use it for logging in if it exists.
<persica> ffm: if you run ssh with the -i option you can specify a key with a non-default name.
<ffm> !language daquino
<persica> ffm: if you give the key no password you can do password-less logins.  Otherwise you can look into using ssh-agent and ssh-add.
<ffm> !language | daquino
<ubotu> daquino: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<daquino> yea well im patient but this is like the fifth day in a row i come in and watch my question fly up the buffer with no one listening...
<daquino> X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<persica> dbbolton: you can run something in a terminal at startup by prefixing the command with the name of your terminal program in your startup items.
<cotyrothery> for some reason it wont let me install windows in vm
<persica> dbbolton: for example, if you want to run irrsi in a xterm you'd run 'xterm irssi'
<cotyrothery> it says that the recovery cd i have does not support the hp i have
<ffm> persica, Isnt having no passwords on your key insecure?
<ffm> persica, you mean ssh-keygen -t dsa -b 1024 -f .ssh/id_dsa
<PIPBoy_> hi all
<ffm> Have I been disconnected from IRC?
<ffm> nevermind.
<ffm> <ffm> persica, Isnt having no passwords on your key insecure?
<ffm> <ffm> persica, you mean ssh-keygen -t dsa -b 1024 -f .ssh/id_dsa
<cotyrothery> how cool im running ubunt inside ubuntu
<sarixe> waste
<Firebird8> Hello, I installed a commandline server version of ubuntu on to a single core computer, when I ssh to the computer it says the kernel is a SMP, is this normal?
<cotyrothery> i want to run windows
<neozen> !graveman
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graveman - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ffm> cotyrothery, Then you are in the wrong place. Try ##windows .
<imbecile> can anyone recommend any books or websites to learn to use command line?
<cotyrothery> no inside vm
<cotyrothery> im not going to switch to windows i just want to try it in vm
<NeoGeo64> HELLO is it possible to run DX10 oN Linux
<persica> ffm: having no key is more insecure because anyone that can read that file can log in as you.  However, it is often used to do unattended rsyncs and the like.
<alaQ> Firebird8: The kernel is built with SMP support.  If you only have one kernel, it just won't use it.  There's no problem.
<neozen> imbecile: starting at the beginning... ie... very basics?
<neozen> imbecile: for terminal?
<persica> ffm: often when you use a passwordless key you will limit what it can do on the other side to whatever is essential.
<neozen> imbecile: yeah... I've got something that starts @ the basics
<Firebird8> alright, thanks alaQ
<imbecile> neozen,  yeah
<persica> ffm: and yeah, I meant 1024
<neozen> imbecile: I'll dig it up... wait 2 min
<imbecile> neozen,  tyvm
<ffm> persica, Also, if I disable my password, how do I login on the console session?
<superkirbyartist> Anyone familiar with dual-booting Mac OS 9 and Ubuntu?
<saint-takeshi> is there anything on the xubuntu disk or something i could apt-get to add support for LVM (just want to destroy the current LVM partition table so i can reformat) ??
* neozen goes off to grep through his gaim logs
<imbecile> who was it that helped me with firestarter??
<persica> ffm: disable your password?
<alaQ> imbecile: that would be me.  Find everything all right?
<sn0> superkirbyartist the ubuntu wiki has information if you search for dual boot
<Flannel> saint-takeshi: gparted (or any partitioner) can destroy it.  Also, all the LiveCDs have LVM support, even if only the alternate ones can install to LVM
<imbecile> yeessssss alaq i came back to say thank you
<alaQ> imbecile: glad to help :)
<persica> ffm: are you thinking of disabling your password to prevent non-publickey logins?
<imbecile> alaQ,  it was much easier than i thought it would be
<slestak> how do i disable a service from starting at boot?  i dont want to uninstall it, just disable it while i debug some stuff?
<Flannel> !bum | slestak
<ubotu> slestak: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<neozen> wow... over the past 3 months I've created 16+ MBs of text-based IM logs....... guess that's what I get for helping people w/ coding hw through gaim
<slestak> ty Flannel
<alaQ> imbecile: I would recommend, then, taking a look at what really happens when you use firestarter.  It writes rules to the iptables routing system.  Take a look at that for some good reading. :)
<UAnon> Question: Sometimes my webcam 'freezes', is there a console command to cycle 'dev/video0' ?
<daquino> neozen: yea you can help me figure out what is wrong with
<daquino> x
<fxfitz> Hey is anyone here familiar with MythWeb?
<Delmar> hey everyone.  I have installed vmware-server on two Feisty systems, and in both cases the windows vmware machine can ping the network and access all resources fine..... but neither can access the local resources on the vmware host.  I can ping the host's IP from the virtual machine, but nothing else works... not even ftp or ssh :(  Any ideas?
<Delmar> This is the vmware-server package via Automatix2 btw.
<daquino> Delmar:  where did you get a key ?
<Delmar> daquino, the vmware site.
<Delmar> daquino, from here /msg NickServ IDENTIFY
<UAnon> How can I kill a process that doesn't want to die using 'kill <PID NUMBER>' or 'killall firefox-bin'
<Delmar> hrm. silly cut and paste.
<Delmar> http://register.vmware.com/content/registration.html
<Delmar> there
<daquino> Delmar:  you could of just told me to identify my self why dont you just paste here
<neozen> imbecile: www.linuxcommand.org
<neozen> imbecile: how I forgot that.... I'll never know
<Delmar> daquino, hehe. no i had that command in buffer and it didnt copy the url link.
<UAnon> Question: How can I kill a process that doesn't want to die using 'kill <PID NUMBER>' or 'killall firefox-bin'?
<Delmar> i have odd cut/paste issues frequently actually.. drives me insane.
<daquino> UAnon:  pass it -9
<LjL> UAnon: kill -s 9 PID
<UAnon> thx
<Music_Shuffle> LjL, what does the -s do?
<Delmar> daquino, anyway... i doubt this is a license key issue... is it?
<daquino> no i was just wondering
<UAnon> Thanks it worked, sort of froze my system for a few seconds but then killed it :)
<daquino> they shoudl each have diff ip's though
<LjL> Music_Shuffle: just specifies that a signal name/number follows
<Delmar> daquino, the vmware host, and vmware guest OS have their own IP's on the same subnet yes.
<Music_Shuffle> Ah ok
<Delmar> daquino, the thing is, I tried an old copy of GSX server on one of these systems... and it does not have this issue...
<imbecile> neozen,  lol thats funny tyvm
<LjL> Music_Shuffle: the "classic" syntax is "kill -9 PID", but that's not... precisely... a standard command syntax
<daquino> Delmar:  dont know sorry
* neozen nods
<neozen> imbecile: no problem
<neozen> imbecile: my pleasure
<Music_Shuffle> LjL, right, I had always used that version, which is why I was curious :P
<UAnon> One more question please : How can I cycle '/dev/video0' ?
<imbecile> i like how friendly and helpful everyone is here to a noob like me
<alex-tb> noobs need love too
<dylan_> is anyone here familiar with debian wireless who is willing to help me?
<imbecile> other distros some people were rude and elitist
<goochy> noobs need the most love ;)
<black_13> how do i configure ubuntu for dhcp networking
<imbecile> goochy,  for sure.. hehe
<neozen> else you don't get NEW users for your distro... and the distro dies
<Syrra> What would happen if a user's home suddenly disappeared?
<neozen> Syrra: they'd call someone
<Syrra> haha
<kismet> do you need to remove wine to run cedegra?
<neozen> Syrra: and scream
<persica> black_13 if it isn't already set up, go into the /etc/network/interfaces file and find the line for your ethernet device.
<bruenig> kismet, no
<Syrra> no, what if I accedentally killed /home/username for instance?
<persica> black_13 you'll want to change it (as root) to read something like: "iface eth0 inet dhcp" and remove the indented lines below it.
<bruenig> Syrra, you likely would not be able to login as that user
<persica> black_13 there's probably a GUI tool though.
<Flannel> Syrra: You wouldn't be able to login until you recreated that directory.
<bruenig> Syrra, you would need to go into single user mode or pop in the live cd and chroot over and remake it with useradd
<black_13> persica no gui yet
<Syrra> interesting
<persica> black_13: if you're not using a GUI, then great, just edit /etc/network/interfaces as root with your favorite editor.
<persica> Syrra: Actually you'll be able to log in, but it will default your home directory to /
<neozen> imbecile: do you need an account on a box which you don't have root sudo-ability on?
<wigfreitz> http://www.moognu.co.uk/snapshot3.png hi, things arent right with xgl, none of the web browsers display properly. I used this howto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl. trying to get beryl going/
<black_13> persica, yeah the interfaces looks like that as we speak
<persica> black_13: if it already has the dhcp on it, then it should already be set for dhcp.
<black_13> persica, is the resolv.conf file cached somplace?
<neozen> imbecile: helps to know you can't break anything
<imbecile> neozen,  sure i do
<maynards-girl> i'm having probelms trying to connect my phone to my computer using bitpim. does someone have a minute to help me out.  bitpim keeps freezing and will not close
<black_13> i removed (backed it up) and restarted and low and behold it was back to original values
<Syrra> okay, thanks
<persica> black_13: you can make an interface dhcp by running 'dhclient eth#' as root, which will configure it via dhcp (though don't have two of those daemons running)
<neozen> imbecile: all that I ask is that you behave.... and don't store too many files on it
<persica> black_13: it shouldn't be.  Are you having trouble resolving your nameservers?
<Ketzal> me voy a dormir buenas noches
<black_13> yes
<persica> black_13: the dhclient will generate resolv.conf based on what it gets from the dhcp server.
<neozen> imbecile: as in... I haven't installed quota yet (am just getting started with server administration)
<neozen> imbecile: so user quotas are on the honor system
<imbecile> neozen,  i have plenty of hd space here
<neozen> imbecile: same here.... server has only a 20gb drive
<persica> black_13: dhclient is what gets run when an interface is set to dhcp in /etc/network/interfaces
<neozen> imbecile: wanted something I could dump to a few dvds if something hit the fan
<black_13> persica, is there a conf file for dhclient?
<neozen> imbecile: like the fuzz showing up @ my door due to something a user stashed on my server and allowed the world to see
<imbecile> neozen,  i have almost a tb
<neozen> imbecile: lol
<neozen> imbecile: I don't have need of that much space
<neozen> imbecile: but I do alright
<persica> black_13: not really.  It gets all it's info from the command line.
<imbecile> neozen,  i like to backup my files ;P
<neozen> imbecile: with a couple hundred gb
<neozen> imbecile: /me nods
<c01100011> is there a good backup utility, i want to save everything. Maybe i should just image the disk ?
<cotyrothery> every time i try to run windows xp recovery cd's inside vm this is the error i get: These system recovery cd's dont support this hp system
<cotyrothery> the recovery cds are for this computer i have
<neozen> imbecile: when you back up... shit doesn't hit the fan..... or if it does... it rapidly graduates to no big deal
<persica> black_13: you could try reconfiguring the dhcp, which might interrupt your connection but would refresh any info it should have.
<compuniversal> some body know about Creative Zen vision M 30GB
<black_13> persica, this is a vmware image
<neozen> iso format works for dvds too right?
<neozen> data dvds that is
<black_13> so no loss on the connection really
<persica> black_13: hrm, maybe the vmare dhcp server isn't running on your vmnet interface?
<persica> black_13: er, dns server, not dhcp server.
<persica> black_13: or maybe both. O_O
<imbecile> neozen,  yeah i learned that from years with m$... i have all my media on a few externals... almost 500 gb of pron ;P
<black_13> well im download the fedora core image it has more innards
<CNTRLX> ubuntu on my hd0,0  , what is the partition for my usbdisk sda1 on boot?
<_stress_> someone here knows java?
<black_13> _stress_, me
<black_13> sadly
<black_13> use c# or c++
<compuniversal> me to
<black_13> and go to #java channel
<CNTRLX> is it fd0,0
<persica> use ruby!
<CNTRLX> ?
<neozen> CNTRLX: um... I'd guess sda1
<aaroncampbell_> what will open a .7z file on kubuntu
<neozen> CNTRLX: unless your harddrive is sata
<_stress_> I went there...nobody talks...so I came here to ask you help
<CNTRLX> but if i want to boot within grub menu list
<_stress_> if any of you can help me
<edwin> Hello, I'm having a problem with either my videcard or my monitors.... it runs fine for a few minutes and then says it goes out of frequency range making the monitor shut off and i have to hard reboot
<CNTRLX> its scici
<persica> black_13: you're saying you're running ubuntu in vmware on FC?
<black_13> no i am going ot switch to fc
<_stress_> can someone help me with java?
<neozen> _stress_: yeah... this channel people answer..... but its also one of the busiest on this server
<sunrises> hi all, anybody know where i can download xkbd configuration files?
<_stress_> that's why I come here...many people...
<black_13> persica, it will have more thing configured
<_stress_> neozen can you help me?
<CNTRLX> would it be fd0,0 because i put debian on it and trying to get ubuntu grub loader to load it in menu list.  i did not install a bootloader on debian install
<black_13> i wanted to use ubuntu/debia i am more familer but eh
<persica> black_13, well, good luck.  I've found ubuntu to be pretty much on par with FC, and I like debian/ubuntu more and am more familiar.
<edwin> Anyone know why my screen asks to fix my resolution when i go higher then 1024x7**
<compuniversal> _stress_ waht do u need?
<black_13> persica, i am not as familer with yum as apt
<persica> black_13 but I've had problems with vmware networking all the time. :(
<radioaktivstorm> hello does anyone know how to reset settings in xfce?
<Flannel> radioaktivstorm: which settings?
<black_13> persica, its getting the kernel headers installed thats a bitch
<persica> radioaktivstorm: try delting your .xfce* folders.
<Flannel> radioaktivstorm: Just delete the config files from your homedir.
<radioaktivstorm> ah, thanks :)
<_stress_> I need to read data from the keyboard...in c we just use scanf....what about java...how can I do it? compuniversal
<persica> black_13: for ubuntu?  it's easy.  I'm not sure I've done any custom compiling on FC.
<neozen> _stress_: .....I might be able to help you
<persica> black_13: at least not that require kernel headers.
<neozen> _stress_: mind switching to PM?
<radioaktivstorm> lesee if this works.
<black_13> persica, for some reason when i install or try to install the vmware tools it complains about missing headers even after i install the things
<compuniversal> _stress_  install java?
<edwin_> that was so not cool...
<persica> black_13: oh, hrm.  I'm not sure about that one.  Maybe it checks for /usr/src/linux which isn't sym-linked yet?
<_stress_> yes I did
<_stress_> j2sdk1.*
<drama1981> ubuntu overwrote grub. now i cant access my fedora install. anybody can help?
<black_13> persica, exactly
<imbecile> now off to the task of finding out how to setup vmware
<persica> drama1981: Check out ubuntuguide.org and look at the sections on the boot menu.
<neozen> _stress_: look into Scanner
<edwin_> Anyone know how to keep ubuntu from exceeding my monitor range it keeps crashing and i have to do a hard reset?
<drama1981> ok ty
<neozen> _stress_: Scanner class will probably seem most logical to you
<neozen> _stress_: if you're used to using scanf
<DisabledDuck> how can i get flash on a 64 bit system?
<Jerry32> ver
<_stress_> scanner...hum...
<edwin_> Apparently my video card is the problem (Radeon 9200) is there somewhere I can get drivers, it seems xserver or something is crashing on me.
<_stress_> I've tried it...but then I got erros
<radioaktivstorm> hey everyone, doesnt look like resetting my xfce settings helped. the specific problem im dealing with is that i have four instances of nm-applet that open on startup
<radioaktivstorm> any ideas?
<anandanbu> Does anyone know how to restore the fonts back to original in ubuntu 7.04
<alaQ> _stress_: import java.util.Scanner; Scanner in = new Scanner(System.in); in.next(); built into 1.5 java or higher.
<persica> radioaktivstorm: you checked the autostart applications through the xfce control panel?
<neozen> _stress_: well then... you need to read the documentation regarding the scanner class
<neozen> _stress_: you know where the online java api docs are right?
<radioaktivstorm> persica, i have....the only autostarted apps are the default ones
<_stress_> dunno....
<neozen> imbecile: are you in feisty?
<neozen> _stress_: no wonder you're confused
<imbecile> neozen,  yes
<neozen> _stress_: just a sec
<persica> radioaktivstorm: Hrm.  I used to know where xfce stored these things, but I have to go.
<persica> good luck.
<neozen> imbecile: sudo aptitude install vmware-player
<persica> bye all.
<neozen> imbecile: its in the repositories
<_stress_> I have a question ... I import it ...ok...but then...do I need to have the its package ?
<neozen> imbecile: greatest discovery about feisty EVER
<Tomasu> I'm having an issue with my madwifi card, it mostly setsup correctly as an AP. but it wont actually start broadcasting till I manually set the channel. the ifup says its calling my wireless-channel or post-up commands, but once its setup, wilist channel says its on channel one (I set 10), and nothing can see my ap.
<neozen> imbecile: and as for creating your own virtual machines for vmware .... www.easyvmx.org
<_stress_> I just do two things in relation to java...read from keyboard and know what is necessary to import classes like you mentioned...
<imbecile> neozen,  thats what i was looking for thanks
<neozen> imbecile: gah.. make that www.easyvmx.org
<neozen> *easyvmx.com
<lufis> Anyone else having trouble with SANE putting lines in images scanned by HP scanners?
<neozen> ......I must be getting sleepy
<neozen> lufis: you're experimenting with scanners eh?
* neozen salutes lufis
<lufis> neozen: no... just want to scan some photos with my hp scanner :p
<neozen> you're a braver man then I
<imbecile> neozen,  got it
<llol> hey any one here know of any tweak sites for ubuntu?
<llol> speed and performance wise?
<_stress_> neozen...and then?
<neozen> _stress_: http://java.sun.com/javase/reference/api.jsp
<DisabledDuck> is there a way to get flash to work in a 64 bit operating system?
<lufis> But the problem is with SANE, I'm pretty sure. I took the scanner apart and thoroughly wiped down both sides of the glass... it's not a hardware artifact. SANE is for some reason showing up bright lines every few inches in every photo I try, which never happened on windows
<neozen> _stress_: select the proper language and version of java
<llol> the 32bit one should work no prob
<imbecile> neozen, what do you recommend "easyvmx" or "super simple" for creating my first one?
<lufis> And since SANE is pretty much the only scanner back-end, i'm screwed
<DisabledDuck> llol it's not installing
<neozen> _stress_: there you will find all documentation on ALL classes that come with java
<neozen> imbecile: what are you looking to create?
<neozen> imbecile: ie... what do you want to have in the box?
<llol> PM me
<neozen> imbecile: only certain options are in each
<neozen> imbecile: expert, naturally, has everything
<neozen> imbecile: but still leaves a tad to be desired
<_stress_> ok...there I'll find info about 'em...but one question: do I need to have the package in the same directory I have my classes that use it?
<imbecile> neozen,  cain and netstumbler
<llol> get the flash file
<JerseyMonkey> Question: I have a tv tuner in my pcmia slot, and I was recomended installing TvTime. It seems to detect the card at /dev/video0, but I cannot get it to play component cable.
<llol> and manually enter it into the plugins folder
<DisabledDuck> llol where is the plugins folder
<llol> PM me
<neozen> imbecile: I meant more along the lines of devices
<neozen> imbecile: and as for netstumbler in a VM .... that's pointless
<imbecile> neozen,  ahh im not really sure
<llol> disabled
<llol> send me a private message
<Ravenndude`> When my machine boots, instead of seeing ubuntu with a loading bar below it, I just have a black screen. Anyone know how I can fix this?
<imbecile> neozen,  ive been trying to setup kismet for a few days now and i really dont know where to start
<neozen> imbecile: vmware only emulates wired nics
<_stress_> neozen:ok...there I'll find info about 'em...but one question: do I need to have the package in the same directory I have my classes that use it?
<neozen> imbecile: the vm will never see your wireless card
<neozen> _stress_: packages.... suck
<imbecile> neozen,  ahhh i figured that may be an issue
<neozen> _stress_: even I still don't fully understand them
<llol> u there disabledduck
<JerseyMonkey> I have a tv tuner in my pcmia slot, and I was recomended installing TvTime. It seems to detect the card at /dev/video0, but I cannot get it to play component cable. How do I tell it to read the component cable, or is there another app I should be using?
<ioioioioiiiio> i have a another hard drive, about to format it what disklabel should i use?
<neozen> _stress_: packages usually have to be in their own directory (with the same name as the package) below the one that files which USE but aren't MEMBERS of the package
<DisabledDuck> llol yeah... trying to figure out how to PM, lol
<llol> find my name
<neozen> anyone feel free to correct me about that up there.... kind of dashed it off
<llol> double click it
<neozen> but I think I got it right
<imbecile> neozen,  so vmware would be pointless for arp cache poisoning as well huh?
<_stress_> thanx...but so ...how does import work? where does the compiler looks for the class I'm importing?
<neozen> imbecile: .................
<neozen> imbecile: that's still pretty damn greek to me
<neozen> <-------- NOT a network security major
<llol> disabledduck
<llol> no luck yet?
<_stress_> neozen: thanx...but so ...how does import work? where does the compiler looks for the class I'm importing?
<imbecile> neozen,  sorry man, my sister is netsec geek and into forensics for work these days.. I want to learn more about it
<DisabledDuck> llol no
<imbecile> she wont teach me :(
<llol> u have AIM?
<Mba7eth> hey guys how can i turn my box into a firewall ?  can any one give me a hint to start with
<Mba7eth> ?
<imbecile> she hates talking about computer stuff away from work
<andrew2> Looking for help setting up LDAP.  I've been following tutorials to the tee and keep getting ldap_bind: Can't contact LDAP server (-1) when I query the userbase...stuck for a week now,  please help!
<llol> disabledduck do u have an instant messenger
<DisabledDuck> llol: i think i figured it out
<nixnoob> why cant i watch video on abc.com?
<DisabledDuck> llol: IM me on AIM at "Sieren Valentine"
<neozen> _stress_: java looks for stuff in the classpath
<neozen> _stress_: ton of documentation regarding classpath in every java tutorial in existance
<neozen> _stress_: where others have explained basic concepts far better then I can
<_stress_> ok neozen...thanx...I'll check it out then...
<__mikem> Can someone help me. I can't get gdesklets to start automaticly when I start gnome
<neozen> _stress_: no problem good luck in your search for knowledge
<neozen> __mikem: try adding it to auto-started applications
<Pelo> __mikem,  make a desktop launcher and move it to  /home/user/.config/autostart
<neozen> __mikem: there we go
<mozphat> Hi!  Im trying to install SYNCE and I get the following errot:  "configure: error: desktop integration requested but D-Bus could not be found"  D-Bus is installed and running.... ideas?
<daquino> how do i create a deb ?
<neozen> (me is still tied to his xubuntu)
<monkey89> i need to build something with qt3 support, but the program isn't seeing the /usr/include/qt3 directory.  how do I add this to the include path?
<_stress_> =D
<Pelo> daquino,  there is an apt-get command for it   checkinstall I think , but not sure
<neozen> daquino: do you want to make an actual deb... or just a fake one so apt recognizes that an app you've compiled and installed from source actually exists on your computer
<daquino> checkinstall is broken for deb's
<Pelo> daquino, forget what I said
<neozen> monkey89: -I= flag I think
<Pelo> daquino,  do you mean make a deb or install a deb ?
<daquino> neozen:  i want it to track my make install and make a deb
<monkey89> neozen: its a complicated make, and I'd have to add it manually into the makefile.  there has to be an easier way
<monkey89> (./configure, make, make install)
<neozen> monkey89: I think you put the path after the equal sign
<__mikem> Okay, putting a launcher in a .autostart folder did nothing
<neozen> monkey89: also be sure the proper (dev) version of the library has been properly installed on your computer with apt
<daquino> Pelo:  i want to make a deb from a source i have
<__mikem> pelo, your autostart suggestion didn't work
<neozen> monkey89: ie.... libqt3-dev or some such beast
<monkey89> neozen: it has.  i got it compiled and working by removing /usr/local/include (which is in the path) and linking it to /usr/include/qt3.  but thats clunky
<neozen> O.o clunky!
* neozen dances
<AlexGC> good evening gentlemen
<neozen> I just had to create a sym-link to another sym-link in order to get audacity to see libmp3lame.so.0.0 as libmp3lame.so
<AlexGC> Excuseme, is there a channel for ubuntu on PowerPCs/Macs? or this is general ubuntu?
<yrth> nite nite
<neozen> .....the other day...
<bruenig> daquino, just package it conventionally
<__mikem> pelo, okay, again, Your suggestion did not work!
<daquino> bruenig:  wtf does that mean ?
<bruenig> daquino, do you think that the debs in the repos are made with checkinstall?
<nixnoob> is there anything i can get in the way of shockwave?
<daquino> bruenig:  how do i make it conventionally ?
<neozen> __mikem: ok... I think Pelo's busy right now... I'll see what I can do about your issue
<__mikem> thanks
<__mikem> basicly, when I try to use the session manager to launch it automaticly, the program crashes, but when I run it manually it works fine
<Pelo> __mikem, shoudl have worked,  I know there are issues with the new  "restore session" thingy ,  the  ~/.config/autostart thing only works on reboot btw, not on xrestart as I far as I know
<AlexGC> Excuseme, is there a channel for ubuntu on PowerPCs/Macs? or this is general ubuntu?
<lasking> i have a basic system how to install X and gnome? apt-get what?
<bruenig> daquino, make install it in to a destdir (make install DESTDIR=/path/to/some/empty/directory) and then add a debian directory in there and create a control file (see apt-cache show firefox or any other application for what that looks like) then use dpkg -b to build it
<__mikem> okay, let me try this again
<__mikem> brb
<lasking> e
<neozen> __mikem: scope this thread out... looks like it handles your problem perfectly: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=475513&highlight=gdesklets
<daquino> bruenig:  ok
<daquino> anyone know the dpkg command to configure which display manager i want to use ?
<TylerIsACow> i have a problem with firefox where if i leave it unattended for a while and i come back my flash plugin doesn't work anymore. it fixes if i completely close firefox and open it again. I am on Fiesty 7.04 64 bit with flash player 9 using the nswrapper
<LCCUB> is there a gui app to look at start up apps?
<bruenig> you can probably just dpkg-reconfigure which ever one you want
<Pelo> daquino, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<LCCUB> or method
<noiesmo> daquino: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm/xdm/gdm
<Flannel> LCCUB: which startup?  login or actual bootup?
<neozen> LCCUB: define startup apps
* neozen nods
<__mikem> Pelo, the problem is, every time it is executed automatricly, it crashes, but when I run it by hand, it works fine. And at this point this thing is starting to piss me off
<neozen> hey flannel! long time no see
<imbecile> how do i extract files to filesystem?
<lasking> install what? crying...
<Pelo> __mikem,  what command are you using ?
<bruenig> imbecile, depends on what the filetype is, if it is a tarball, tar xf whatever
<LCCUB> well for example totem was running and I didn't start it
<simtower> is there a thing on ubuntu where you type in tv shows you like and it will recommend ones to you??
<__mikem> gdesklets start
<LCCUB> so I'm guessing it was set to run at start
<Flannel> !startup | LCCUB
<ubotu> LCCUB: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<imbecile> bruenig,  its actually a folder for a vm
<bruenig> simtower, that would be webbased I am sure, does such a thing exist on any OS?
<Flannel> LCCUB: those would be session startup things, not actual startup, but on login.
<LCCUB> thanks Flannel
<Flannel> neozen: Howdy howdy.
<simtower> bruenig where can i find the web base??
<greg_g> Question: in Software Sources (from System -> Admin) some of the repos are not checked, have a minus, or have a check.  I understand checked and not checked, but what does the minus means?
* Pelo wonders who the heck is lighting fireworks in his neigbourhood and why 
<linuxor> HI, I'm looking for SAP on linux -it's a civil engineering software-??
<bruenig> simtower, I am saying that if such a thing exists, it would only make sense that it would be a website sort of like last.fm not a stand alone app
<noren17> Does anyone have experience mounting flash media with corrupted partition tables?
<greg_g> Pelo, to cover up gun shots? ;)
<simtower> bruenig, thanks im going to last.fm.com now
<imbecile> how do i extract a folder with a vm in it  to filesystem?
<Pelo> greg_g, no, we're use to those we don'T pay attention anymore
<Pelo>  brb
<greg_g> Pelo, in my old neighborhood that is how it was too
<bruenig> simtower, last.fm not last.fm.com but that is a music site where it gives you related artists, not a tv show
<neozen> __mikem: ask yourself what the state of the machine is when you are starting it manually
<imbecile> bruenig,  oh now i know what you mean.. it is a zip
<bruenig> imbecile, unzip whatever
<imbecile> and?
<neozen> imbecile: aye... unzip will handle zips on ubuntu ... commandline that is
<simtower> bruenig: oh ok, what is the site for tv show? last.tv??
<bruenig> imbecile, it should be extracted
<LCCUB> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<neozen> imbecile: for gui-type-stuff .. try file-roller.... that'd work just right
<doms> bash: /etc/rc.d/init.d/httpd: No such file or directory
<bruenig> simtower, I don't know if any site exists, but if it does exist, it will be a website not a stand alone app, so look on the interwebs not for stand alone apps
<simtower> ok bruenig
<bruenig> doms, ?
<imbecile> neozen,  i have fileroller open with the folder in it.. i just cant get the folder saved in filesystem
<Flannel> doms: What are you trying to do?
<bruenig> doms, I think ubuntu is /etc/init.d not /etc/rc.d
<nivekc1> anyone know how i can change the main menu image?
<doms> i cant  run php in my firefox browser
<neozen> doms: you trying to restart your http server in ubuntu?
<Pelo> nivekc1, you mean the boot menu ?
<Flannel> doms: and it's apache2 (well, assuming you installed apache2), not httpd (/etc/init.d/apache2)
<bruenig> nivekc1, do locate *distributor*logo* I think that is what it is called, replace that file
<Flannel> doms: Do you have a web server?  PHP doesn't run in a browser
<doms> i dont know if my httpd is already installed?
<shwag> how do I allow a normal user to run a service on port 80 ?
<SlimG2> Is there a command to translate filenames into "safe" filenames?
<bruenig> SlimG2, define safe
<greg_g> Pelo, yeah, I used to live in South Side Minneapolis, it is fine in the winter, but it is true what they say about hot crazy summers
<doms> i want to install apache2 and php5 and phpmyadmin
<Flannel> doms: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP   Check that out, that'll get you up to speed
<pyrak> how do i know: do i have a 32-bit x86 or a 64-bit amd64
<doms> ok thanks
<neozen> pyrak: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<neozen> pyrak: run in terminal
<MTecknology> I had an install of Ubuntu on this hard drive. I moved the partition to be a bigger size and closer to the start of the drive but something crapped out. So I reinstalled Ubuntu. The amount I increased it by is smaller than the whole install. Is there any way to try to recover those files?
<doms> after i did the installation my php doesnt work and my apache seems OK in /var/www/ directory
<neozen> pyrak: that'll tell you EVERYTHING about your processor that the kernel can suss out of it
<wesolek> does anybody know how to connect to the remote desktop (it's running on windows)
<MTecknology> it was about 10G worth and i'd prefer not buy the crap again
<bruenig> MTecknology, if you formatted the drive, certainly not
<SlimG2> bruenig: I think I read somewhere of a tool to translate filnames to match ex. CD filesystems (cant remember atm what the CD fs is called)
<Atra_Phasma> hi
<neozen> doms: you'll probably need to install mod_php
<quaal> hi
<neozen> Atra_Phasma, quaal: hi
<LCCUB> wesolek: terminal server client
<pyrak> neozen, so the 64 is the clflushsize?
<LCCUB> allows you to connect under rdp
<neozen> .........
<Atra_Phasma> hey.... can someone help me out?
<MTecknology> bruenig, but i'm pretty sure Ubuntu doesn't wipe the partition, just marks things as gone, right? same as how windows does things when you choose the quick format
<__mikem> Pelo, gdesklets crashes when gnome tries to execute it on startup, but works fine when I execute it manually, but the problem is, I DON'T WANT TO EXECUTE IT MANUALLY.
<bruenig> SlimG2, if I know what you are talking about I am sure I could put together a bash script to do it, but I don't know what the original filenames are and then what you are expecting them to change to
* neozen looks at pyrak a little goggle-eyed
<Flannel> !anyone | Atra_Phasma
<ubotu> Atra_Phasma: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Atra_Phasma> not meaning to inturrupt convos *cringr*
<bruenig> MTecknology, no it wipes it
<MTecknology> damn
<wesolek> thanks lccub :)
<quaal> does anyone know why everytime i logout i have to login and (CTRL-ALT-Backspace) and relogin 3 or more times just so i can get my menubars ?
<LCCUB> np
<pyrak> is there a default keyboard shortcut fo launch terminal?
<neozen> pyrak: I'ma say no
<bruenig> MTecknology, at least when you format, if you just rm something, it isn't necessarily gone, but formatting the partition and it is
<imbecile> neozen,  so how do i extract the folder with my vmx in it to filesystem with fileroller?
<miyako> hmm, I tried to install a package with apt-get, it won't install, and it won't remove, apt-get -f install doesn't fix it, and now I can't install anything
<sparda> you can make one
<Pelo> __mikem,  what command are you using to start it manualy ?
<miyako> anyone have any ideas?
<quaal> the first time i have my desktop (icons and such) but now i dont
<__mikem> gdesklets
<quaal> i dont know if this is a gnome issue or what
<Atra_Phasma> I need help installing Ubuntu on a Windows computer
<neozen> pyrak: since mine says the same thing... and I know for a fact that this is a 32-bit cpu
<|Porsche> how do i have nickserv send me a password reminder?
<SlimG2> bruenig: I'm capable of putting together such a script myself, but I wouldn't have to if there already was a complete app up for the task
<Pelo> __mikem, and what command are you using to startit automaticaly
<p1ls> hey how can i check on what disck my /home folder is installed?
<sparda> atra_phasm you have the live cd?
<__mikem> Pelo, same command
<bruenig> SlimG2, don't know of too many apps whose sole intention is to rename files, that is more of a bash thing so I doubt someone would waste their time, but maybe
<pyrak> neozen, hm, well i need to figer out:<neozen> pyrak: since mine says the same thing... and I know for a fact that this is a 32-bit cpu
<neozen> Atra_Phasma: don't worry about interrupting.... its impossible to avoid with irc
<Pelo> __mikem,  do you get any error msg when it crashes ?
<jrib> p1ls: df  or  mount  or take a look at /etc/fstab
<miyako> is there any config file that I can use to go in and edit to tell apt to forget about a package?
<__mikem> No, it just terminates
<pyrak> neozen, so that i know which bootloader installer thingey to use on my ipod
<pyrak> http://download.rockbox.org/manual/rockbox-ipodvideo/rockbox-buildch2.html#x4-60002
<Atra_Phasma> I cant resize Partition space with GPart, because it errors me each time I try to, and I cant create a partition because there is no unallocated space. I tried to install from live CD, but it freezes each time i hit enter for "Install Ubuntu"
<zoidberg_> guys i have a problem and really need some help
<SlimG2> bruenig: I'm sure I'll find those timewasters :)
<_stress_> tell us
<monst> i just install xubuntu, and when i login x starts to come up that hangs and my keyboard stops working...
<monst> not sure what to do
<Pelo> __mikem, can you get me a screenshot of your desktop with the desklets running, so I have an idea which one are running to see if one of them might be the problem ?
<Atra_Phasma> and there is green text saying "loading" in the corners
<doms> yes i did install libapache2-mod-php5
<sparda> phasm, you have enough free space?
<Atra_Phasma> :-(
<neozen> pyrak: if this is just for a basic desktop, install 32 bit version
<Atra_Phasma> i have 20 gig free space
<neozen> pyrak: will work just fine on 64bit cpus
<monst> i copyed xorg.conf from my working ubuntu install... still does it
<imbecile> neozen,  i figured it out
<doms> but my php doesnt work my apache
<Pelo> __mikem,  and please use my nick when talking to me,  it 's easier to keep up
<mister_roboto> monst: can you get a login prompt if you hit ctl-alt-f1?
<neozen> pyrak: for about 99% of 64bit cpus in existence
<monst> mister_roboto , yeah im there now using irc from a term
<zoidberg_> I have G4 powermac and whenever i try installing ubuntu badger,dapper, or edgy on it on the bast system it gives me a Debootstrap Warning for a whole bunch of files till it says it cannot install....but the cdrom is fine...i checked many and burned many isos
<mike3_> Hi guys... when installing packages you're not building packages from source like gentoo are yah?
<pyrak> neozen, well this is actually an hp pavilion notebook
<zoidberg_> is there a solution to this...cant i download the files for a server or something and have the setup look for files on the server?
<Pelo> zoidberg_,  did you try the alternate install cd ?
<Atra_Phasma> Sparda: i have 20 gig fre space
<sparda> it wont work on a g4
<__mikem> Pelo, look I am sorry I am being so irate, but I had a very aggrivating 2 days at work, and I am just not that patient. I shouldn't be taking it out on you
<Atra_Phasma> free*
<mister_roboto> monst: you should find the cause of the error in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sparda> oh
<zoidberg_> Pelo, thats what i've been working with
<sparda> are you manually partitioning it?
<nullmind> How can I escape a command argument programatically?
<neozen> __mikem: so rare that people apologize here
<zoidberg_> can anyone help me please?
<dinkle> where can i find the /.fonts folder in ubuntu?
<neozen> Atra_Phasma: try using the alternate install
<monst> mister_roboto: ill check it
<Atra_Phasma> i tried diskmgmt with windows, but no unallocated space and booting to Gpart doesnt let me resize the HDD
<p1ls> at dev/sda2 i have installed / so there will be home right?
<frank_> I'm trying to format a floppy disk on xubuntu 7.04 on an old machine; where can I find the command?
<sparda> zoidberg, you cant on a mac g4
<neozen> Atra_Phasma: you might also have a bad burn
<Pelo> __mikem, my thinking is that one or more of your desklets needs something else loaded for then to work and it doesn'T get loaded before gdesklets when you autoload,
<pyrak> neozen, i think its a pentium M, if that means anything...
<Flannel> Atra_Phasma: You'll need to first shrink the windows partition.  If it reports 20GB free in windows, that's space on the windows partition, the drive (presumably) is fully partitioned
<Pelo> __mikem,  you might also try with this command   export DISPLAY=:0 && gdesklets
<neozen> pyrak: that's a 32bit cpu
<Atra_Phasma> nezen: no, ive installed it on 2 other compws
<neozen> pyrak: am 90% sure
<mister_roboto> nullmind: what do you mean exactly? what are you tryhing to escape?
<jrib> dinkle: ~/.fonts  means the  .fonts  directory in your HOME directory (/home/username).  It usually does not exist by default, so create it if it doesn't.  Also, directories that start with a '.' are hidden, so go to view -> show hidden files
<neozen> Atra_Phasma: how much ram does the box have?
<Atra_Phasma> @ falnnel, fullly partitioned meaning?
<Atra_Phasma> the only partition i have is recovery
<neozen> Atra_Phasma: if its 128 or less.... use the alternate install
<mike3_> Hi guys... when installing packages you're not building packages from source like gentoo are yah?
<neozen> mike3_: HELL no
<__mikem> okay let me try it
<Atra_Phasma> @neozen: 128 what?
<Flannel> Atra_Phasma: meaning the entirety of the disk has a partition ontop of it.  There's no "free" space on the disk (nothing unallocated), even if one of the partitions has space for more data.
<Atra_Phasma> it is that
<maxagaz> what is the best way to download rtsp videos ?
<Perdente> neozen, would you get a ps3?
<Atra_Phasma> i cannot rezise it though
<mike3_> fantastic. I fucked my gentoo box and I'm not in the mood to rebuild a myth box for the next week or two
<neozen> Atra_Phasma: 1289MB of RAM
<nullmind> mister_roboto: I'm using alltray to wrap uTorrent and I need to pass the arguments escape because of the communication between alltray -> wine -> utorrent
<neozen> *128
<Flannel> Atra_Phasma: when you make a new partition, say 1GB, even before you've put stuff in it, it's no longer "free space" because it's been given to that partition.
<mister_roboto> mike3_: the ubuntu repositories are debian packages, binary, prebuilt packages
<mike3_> I want to get this up and running in the same day
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | mike3_
<Pelo> frank_,  no garranties but I think there is an app already installed but not listed in the menu because it is not activated ( in the menu ) , try checking the box in   menu > system > prefs > main menu
<ubotu> mike3_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Atra_Phasma> ooh
<mike3_> no bull shit
<neozen> Perdente: no
<mike3_> sorry
<mike3_> Just fed up
<mike3_> ;)
<mike3_> :)
<Atra_Phasma> I have..... 152mb..?
<Atra_Phasma> something liekt that
<Atra_Phasma> let me check
<frank_> thanks pels
<neozen> Atra_Phasma: use the alternate install just in case
<Jack_Sparrow> Hi allI need help with Quicken under wine...  I have ie 5.5 and ie 6 installed but quicken install fails to find them..
<Atra_Phasma> what is alternate install?
<pyrak> is there a keyboard shortcut to launch terminal?
<pyrak> (by default)
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: try #winehq
<neozen> Atra_Phasma: the alternate install cd
<zoidberg_> can anybody help me please?
<neozen> Atra_Phasma: different image
<Atra_Phasma> OK
<zoidberg_> I have G4 powermac and whenever i try installing ubuntu badger,dapper, or edgy on it on the bast system it gives me a Debootstrap Warning for a whole bunch of files till it says it cannot install....but the cdrom is fine...i checked many and burned many isos
<Perdente> neozen, I was joking because there was a video of a guy waiting in line for a wii and they asked him if he wanted.... here look at thishttp://youtube.com/watch?v=7nL-j3Tx-KA
<jrib> pyrak: no, set one in systme -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow,  consider using  grisbi or gnucash or kmymoney instead,  quicken doesn't work well under wine
<neozen> mike3_: no problems
<Flannel> Atra_Phasma: it's text based instead of a liveCD based  Boots straight into the installer.  releases.ubuntu.com and you'll find it.
<mister_roboto> nullmind: if i'm understanding you correctly, you could wrap the args in single quotes so they don't get expanded by the first program you're calling (wine, i guess)
<jrib> pyrak: though there is alt-f2 for a run dialog...
<neozen> mike3_: we'll get you up and running
<p1ls> did anyone used program cryptsetup before?
<Atra_Phasma> will Ubuntu Partition y HDD for Ubuntu if i boot from it?
<__mikem> Pelo, it didn't even appear to start with the export
<mister_roboto> nullmind: errr... i mean expanded by the shell as it calls the first program
<Atra_Phasma> my HDD*
<neozen> mike3_: depending on what you're trying to do out of box.... we could have you completely set up in 2 hours or so
<Pelo> Atra_Phasma, you will get the option to do so during the install process
<Atra_Phasma> OK
<Pelo> __mikem,  can I have that screenshot of your desktop so I can see which desklets you have running ?
<Atra_Phasma> I'm assuming th Alternate install image is on the site as well?
<neozen> Atra_Phasma: yes... alternate install image is on site
<Atra_Phasma> thank you
<neozen> Atra_Phasma: might I also recommend ubuntu-lite for this box instead of regular ubuntu
<Atra_Phasma> i will retry, and be back if it doesnt work!:-) thank you for all the help
<Atra_Phasma> what are the diffferences between the two?
<neozen> Atra_Phasma: ok... best of luck
<neozen> Atra_Phasma: ubuntu-lite is unofficial... and uses icewm instead of gnome
<dinkle> jrib, HUGE help thanks a bunch.  Wish someone would put that online so I could freaking find it in google, thanks again.
<__mikem> pelo http://mikemiller.dyndns.org/gdesk.png
<neozen> Atra_Phasma: still pulls software from the same repositories though
<jrib> !fonts > dinkle (see the private message from ubotu)
<moustafa> Can nobody help me? I want to change my default down-loader to another to be faster.
<Atra_Phasma> same general GUI?
<Pelo> __mikem, thank you , hold on
<neozen> Atra_Phasma: so you get all the apps with much less slowdown
<monst> mister_roboto: no errors other then a missing font directorty
<Atra_Phasma> i like the gnome Gui
<mike3_> neozen, setting up mythtv
<zoidberg_> is there a ubuntu powerpc channel?
<jrib> dinkle: I'm not sure if you've seen that wiki page that ubotu sent you, but it would be great if you could add what you feel would be helpful.  Thanks!
<mike3_> dedicated mythtv box
<doms> gksudo "gedit /etc/apache2/apache2.conf"     what should i change in User and Group?
<neozen> mike3_: oh bloody hell
<UToddTu> Hi. I have a problem with my install. moved to a new WD HD on my dell from the barracuda it came with. now simple things like updates cause sysload to go to really big number
<mike3_> ?
<moustafa> Can nobody help me? I want to change my default down-loader to another to be faster.
<neozen> mike3_: you're going to have a ton of fun with that
<FarrisG> So I actually "fixed" my slow NFS problem. Don't know what the problem was, but the BCM5704 just didn't like our Celerra's NFS exports at all. Had to disable those and put some intel gige cards in those boxes
<neozen> mike3_: what kind of capture card are you using?
<miyako> night all
<mike3_> neozen, I've done it on a gentoo box
<neozen> mike3_: ok
<mike3_> twice now
<mike3_> I know the hardware and requirements
<neozen> mike3_: but it took you forever and now you want to see if ubuntu can go faster
<mike3_> lirc, ivtv, mythtv-setup, mythfrontend, acpi calls..... so on
<mike3_> neozen, I fucked up my CHOST flags
<mike3_> fucked my system up large
<neozen> mike3_: let me dig up a good tutorial on doing this from a friend of mine
<Pelo> __mikem,  if you are running beryl consider using screenlets instead of gdesklets but for now you can try this little bit :
<mike3_> and I will probably have to redo this
<qqqqq> salut
<moustafa> Can nobody help me? I want to change my default down-loader to another to be faster.
<neozen> mike3_: CHOST?
<Atra_Phasma> thanks for the help... will be back soon witht he resuilts!
<jrib> mike3_: please stop with the language
<mike3_> yes
<mike3_> sorry
<mister_roboto> monst: hmmm... x failing to start but no error...
<moustafa> Can nobody help me? I want to change my default down-loader to another to be faster.
<monst> it doesnt fail to start really
<noscreen> Hello everyone, i am having problem starting xserver on my laptop with AIT X1400, i have tried reconfiguring xserver and then when i use startx an error msg with"no screens found" pops to me.
<jrib> !repeat > moustafa (see the private message from ubotu)
<mike3_> neozen, yes moved the hd to a new computer and goofed up the CHOST
<monst> gdm is fine,
<neozen> mike3_: ah
<mike3_> so now my GCC is all out of wacked and I have a half built box
<neozen> mike3_: yeah.. I could see how that would happen
<monst> then after login though, the mouse still moves
<moustafa> answer me please
<mike3_> it's working but any furture installs of software won't work
<zoidberg_> IS THERE A UBUNTU POWERPC/MAC CHANNEL?
<monst> but the keyboard becomes disabled
<Tomasu> anyone have a madwifi card here using it as an AP?
<BrianDonohue> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<moustafa> I need to know the best downloader
<BrianDonohue> !apple
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apple - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<moustafa> Can nobody help me? I want to change my default down-loader to another to be faster.
<mister_roboto> monst: ahhhh... i misunderstood
<neozen> mike3_: ubuntu would be the easiest to get up and running
<mike3_> neozen, Does the kernel need recompling and such
<mike3_> ?
<neozen> moustafa: downthemall
<jrib> zoidberg_: no need for the caps, but I believe this channel is meant for ppc support as well
<neozen> mike3_: hopefully not
<Tomasu> I can't get my wifi adapter to come up properly and automatically in AP mode.
<mike3_> haha
<neozen> mike3_: everything should just be set up as modules
<moustafa> how can i install downthemall
<mike3_> uhci
<mike3_> ivtv
<Pelo> __mikem,  in menu > system > prefs > sessions,   second tab (current session),  select gdesklets from the list , in the bottom part,  change the order from 50 to 55,  it will delay the start up of gdesklets , it will take a bit to load up but if something else is interfering it should take care of that
<monst> =\
<mike3_> acpi is installed obviously so I can make calls to my acpi alarm ok
<zoidberg_> Can anybody HELP me with ubuntu POWERPC installation?
<mister_roboto> monst: did it EVER work inside X?
<jrib> moustafa: it's a firefox extension, just google for "downthemall firefox extension" and click on it
* thirnit is looking for dual head help...  i915 graphics card and an integrated laptop lcd...
<mike3_> rright?
<monst> mister_roboto: i used ubuntu earlyer today fine
<neozen> mike3_: in firefox, tools -> add ons -> get extensions -> search for downthemall
<doms> (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 127.0.0.1:80
<doms> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<monst> i just installed xubuntu
<moustafa> Thank you
<neozen> gah
<jrib> !ppc > zoidberg_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<monst> i even copyed a working xorg.conf over
<jetscreamer> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<lexus_nexis> hi
<Perdente> I just installed ubuntu ce :-0
<mister_roboto> monst: and you didn't install any, change anything, etcc... it just quit working?
<Perdente> hahah no, never phew
<neozen> sorry mike3 that was meant for moustafa
<lexus_nexis> how can I open ports on my comp
<monst> right
<monst> thing is
<neozen> ...guess he left anyway
<LCCUB> is it possible to log something for use in terminal
<jrib> lexus_nexis: none of them are closed by default
<LCCUB> (a command that I will use often)
<__mikem> Pelo gdesklets is not in the second tab menju
<loko__> hello
<monst> i can only install ubuntu using an Alt install then apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<Perdente> neozen, can I ask a question?
<neozen> Perdente: yes
<monst> even livecd do what its doing now
<Perdente> alright!
<jrib> LCCUB: do you mean an alias or something else?
<lexus_nexis> do I have to use something like ipchains or ifconfig
<neozen> Perdente: and I'll even try to answer
<monst> its mad confusing
<Perdente> where does ubuntu save the log files?
<loko__> am i still connected?
<jrib> !firewall > lexus_nexis (see the private message from ubotu)
<LCCUB> jrib: um kinda a long command
<Pelo> __mikem,  how were you trying to autostart gdesklets before ?
<zoidberg_> i'm having problemsiwth my ubuntu POWERPC installation can anybody help me...i've tried the forums and everthing...i really need some HELP?
<jrib> Perdente: /var/log/ ?
<Perdente> ....
<Perdente> hahah....
<Perdente> oh
<LCCUB> jrib:  (something for stunnel)
<maxagaz> how to downlod rtsp stream ?
<John__> In Manual Configuration for network, under Aliases, if I put the ip address for my routers ip address and the alias net-pf-2 (which is ipv4), is that correct, I don't really understand these aliases
<__mikem> Pelo, in the first tab, that says 'Startup Programs'
<mister_roboto> monst: yes, that's bizarre. i don't see how it can just suddenly quit working when you (supposedly) haven't changed anything
* lexus_nexis thanks ubotu
<neozen> mike3_: you've got a basic ubuntu set up on the box already right?
<Pelo> __mikem, hmm
<Perdente> and a follow up would be is there any dreamweaver equivelant app on ubuntu?
<jrib> LCCUB: alias something_short='something really long in here'     <-- does this do what you want?
<mike3_> neozen, no nothing yet
<mike3_> This is another night project
<lexus_nexis> has anyone tried out gnump3d
<mister_roboto> monst: no unusual message of any kind in /var /log/messages?
<UToddTu> Hi. I have a problem with my install. moved to a new WD HD on my dell from the barracuda it came with. now simple things like updates cause sysload to go to really big number
<mike3_> I'm just fed up with gentoo .. You make one mistake it takes you 3 days to fix
<lexus_nexis> I saw how it works and it look really slick
<mike3_> I have better things to do with my time
<lexus_nexis> and easy to setup
<LCCUB> jrib: sorry I didn't follow you the first time, so I can create an "alias" that will do a sort of text replacement?
<neozen> mike3_: ok... and you want to just wipe out what you've got and install ubuntu on top of this messed up box
<cybersoup> what's up kids?
<Perdente> holla
<mike3_> i will take my config files and such out
<mike3_> make things easier
<monst> ill look some more...
<Pelo> __mikem,  you have gdesklet running now,   go to the third tab and  "save the current session" , see if it appears in the second tab,  if so make the edit , if not restart x and check again
<jrib> LCCUB: right, try this one (it's not permanent):  alias e='echo hi'     and then type: e
<monst> can someone link me to the latest version of envy .deb...
<mike3_> neozen, where do you put where you want your modules to autoload upon start???
<John__> In Manual Configuration for network, under Aliases, if I put the ip address for my routers ip address and the alias net-pf-2 (which is ipv4), is that correct, I don't really understand these aliases
<Pelo> __mikem,  you do have a  gdesklet in start app currently ?
<jrib> !envy > monst (see the private message from ubotu)
<sparda> hey you guys think i should keep edgy or go to feisty?
<monst> hard to navigate web from console
<Pelo> sparda,  fiesty
<jrib> sparda: feisty imo it's worth it
<neozen> mike3_: which modules do you want to install?
<jrib> !ugprade > sparda (see the private message from ubotu)
<mister_roboto> monst: lol   yes, i guess. what about lynx?
<mike3_> ivtv
<LCCUB> jrib: that's perfect :)
<mike3_> lirc_mceusb2
<neozen> mike3_: might be packages for them in the repository
<mike3_> i'm sure there is
<__mikem> Pelo, yes, but it didn't show up in the second tab when I saved the session
<neozen> mike3_: ok....
<__mikem> brb
<monst> well, lynx is hellworld imo
<mike3_> but things like building packages with support for things
<mike3_> things like that .
<jrib> LCCUB: add it to your ~/.bashrc if you want it to stick (there should be some comments in there about aliases but it can go anywhere really)
<sparda> so all the moaning ppl had is all over for feisty?
<mike3_> how do you do that?
<neozen> mike3_: just for future reference... if you're talking to me.... put my nickname at the beginning of what you're saying....
<LCCUB> jrib: sorry, care to elaborate?
<mike3_> neozen, got'cha
<neozen> mike3_: helps alot with knowing when you're talking to me and not someone else talking to someone else
<mister_roboto> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<__mikem> It still isn't there in the second tab
<jrib> LCCUB: well when you do that alias command, it will only work until you close the terminal.  Then it is lost.  If you want it to work for every terminal instance, then you can add it to your ~/.bashrc file, it's just a text file you edit
<mike3_> neozen, if you want to install a package, and you want support for something else, is it needed. I mean you said all things are prebuilt binaries. so to get support for lirc_mceusb2 when lirc installs how do you do such a thing?
<neozen> mike3_: looks like ivtv is already builtin to the generic kernel in feisty
<imbecile> neozen,  what does this mean? Cannot connect virtual device parallel0. No corresponding device is available on the host.
<sparda> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<__mikem> pelo, it still isn't in the second tab
<Pelo> __mikem,  grasping at stras here but why do you have an gdesklet icon in your top pannel ?
<jrib> mike3_: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Pelo> straws
<c01100011> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<__mikem> Pelo, you mean in the screen shot?
<harlan_> Can someone help me please?
<doms> why ? when i open my  localhost/textphp.php  firefox gettings started to download the file
<neozen> imbecile: means you don't have a parellel port on your ACTUAL system.... so vmware can't allow the virtual machine to see it
<jrib> !php > doms (see the private message from ubotu)
<Pelo> __mikem,  how else would I know ?
<jrib> !helpme | harlan_
<ubotu> harlan_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<__mikem> Pelo, thats because I launched it manually when I took that shot
<imbecile> neozen,  so i cant set it up?
<LCCUB> jrib: can I just add a noncommented alias to that file towards the end?
<FarrisG> Can anyone help me figure out why my evms volumes are only reading at about 1MBps, even though they used to be just as fast as the block device they're created on, and the block decice itself is still reading at about 150MBps?
<jrib> LCCUB: yep
<daquin1> who told me how to compile a package manually before ?
<neozen> mike3_: you might not need to install any other package to get lirc_mceusb2
<Pelo> __mikem,  how did you install gdesklets ?
<__mikem> with apt-get
<neozen> mike3_: let me look in the basic repos
<daquin1> does this chat have logs?
<jrib> !logs > daquin1 (see the private message from ubotu)
<mike3_> neozen, how would you build a package to get that support?
<Pelo> __mikem,  I give up
<mike3_> that's what i'm wondering
<doms> why ? when i open my  http://localhost/textphp.php  firefox gettings started to download the file
<harlan_> ok, sorry. um i just installed ubuntu and when i tried to find my wireless card it's not there
<neozen> mike3_: you might not need to
<jrib> mike3_: I just linked you to the documentation, did you see it?
<neozen> mike3_: let me do a little research
* thirnit is looking for dual head help...  i915 graphics card and an integrated laptop lcd...
<mike3_> neozen, not all packages are not built with certain support. how do you do it
<Pelo> !wifi | harlan_
<ubotu> harlan_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pelo> !dualhead | thirnit
<ubotu> thirnit: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<LCCUB> jrib:  does it have to be within if/fi
<jrib> LCCUB: no
<Perdente> !logs
<thirnit> muchas gracias
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<__mikem> Isn't there a script that you can put in your home diffectory that will automaticly execute on startup?
<lexus_nexis> hi i was wonder what is the command in iptable to open say port 8080
<jrib> __mikem: many
<neozen> mike3_: you examine the documentation for the utility that that package installed as to where it puts its files on debian/ubuntu ... and follow the directions
<neozen> mike3_: that's what I've done thusfar
<__mikem> jrib, do you have any idea why this crap isn't working
<sparda> are there (graphic) drivers for the intel chipset
<jrib> __mikem: can you elaborate?
<neozen> mike3_: you mind switching to PM?
<Pelo> __mikem,  try removing all the desklets, except for the clock and  then see if the autostart will work,  I'm guessing there is something that borkes your startup and that it is one of the desklets you are usuing
<mike3_> neozen, huh?
<lexus_nexis> there are modules for intel cards
<neozen> mike3_: I'm having a hell of a time keeping up..... busy night tonight
<lexus_nexis> for the (graphics)
<mike3_> ok... my gf is calling.
<mike3_> i really should go. :)
<__mikem> I installed gdesklets. I liked it and wanted to have it autostart, but every time it gets executed by gnome automaticly, it crashes
<neozen> mike3_: just keep an eye out for a window in your irc client with my name in it
<__mikem> jrib ^
<mike3_> neozen, if you're on tomorrow I will talk
<John__> one last time :) magic word, please. In Manual Configuration for network, under Aliases, if I put the ip address for my routers ip address and the alias net-pf-2 (which is ipv4), is that correct, I don't really understand these aliases
<LCCUB> jrib: one more thing sorry, I assume this will take effect upon reboot?
<lexus_nexis> gdesklets really suck
<carajea1> hey ya guys im having a bit of trouble with my graphics. My glxgears prog. is running extremely slow
<Perdente> neozen, are you on every night?
<jrib> __mikem: did you check bugs.ubuntu.com?
<neozen> mike3_: If I am on tomorrow... it will be later in the evening
<CoFFeY> =/
<jrib> LCCUB: it will take effect next time you open a terminal
<carajea1> is there anyway to see why glxgears would be running extremely slow??
<neozen> Perdente: not so much these days
<LCCUB> cool
<neozen> Perdente: why do you ask?
<LCCUB> thanks alot jrib
<__mikem> jrib, I don't think its an ubuntu bug but hold on
<neozen> Perdente: I come in here, when I can spare the time
<jrib> __mikem: check ~/.xsession-errors  too
<neozen> Perdente: tends to eat a lot of it
<LCCUB> works like a charm
<sek> neozen are you also on theplace.bz?
<Perdente> well, I'm finally starting to get the hang of things on my ubuntu and so I started helping people here and I actually helped a couple of people out
<neozen> Perdente: I used to LIVE in here for quite a while
<daquin1> what was the link for the logs again ?
<IcemanV9> hmm ... xchat-gnome does NOT have a text replacement just like xchat does :( is there a workaround for text replacement to work in xchat-gnome??
<neozen> sek: no... must be different neozen
<Perdente> but anyway, so I'm trying to get on more and do more
<Music_Shuffle> IcemanV9, ...use the regular XChat in Gnome?
<Perdente> just seeing who'se a
<jrib> !logs > daquin1 (see the private message from ubotu)
<harlan_> it's not telling me exactly how to do it, i have a linksys wpc11 ver 4
<CoFFeY> can someoen help me set up my wireless interent for my compaq presario v5000
<Perdente> "local"
<Pelo> __mikem, personnaly I now start gdesklets with a cron job, because of that buged that made it crash every 16 hrs or so,  I basicaly restart it on the hour,   it's not even set to autostart anymore,  you might try that
<neozen> Perdente: that's good
<harlan_> i forgot how i did it last timw
<neozen> Perdente: we're happy to have the help
<Ravenndude`> When my machine boots, instead of seeing ubuntu with a loading bar below it, I just have a black screen. Anyone know how I can fix this?
<IcemanV9> Music_Shuffle: besides using xchat!
<lashmoove> any jack-guru's here ?
<neozen> Perdente: as you can see ... gets quite crazy in here sometimes
<Perdente> neozen, lol thanks, I tried to help at launchpad, but it just takes so long for a response
<__mikem> whats cron?
<Perdente> neozen, yeah, this is a little worse than usual
<neozen> Perdente: correction ... busy not crazy
<Pelo> __mikem, scheduled tasks
<neozen> __mikem: in terminal type man cron
<Music_Shuffle> IcemanV9, Oh.  Then I got nothing, sorry
<Perdente> true
<Perdente> sorry
<Eko_Hermiyanto_S> good morning...
<Eko_Hermiyanto_S> I am trying to install driver for my dapper ubuntu
<neozen> __mikem: runs certain tasks automatically every X where x is minutes, days, weeks, years etc
<lashmoove> anyone got jack to show 4 output channels or more?
<IcemanV9> Music_Shuffle: np. i just want to use xchat-gnome (it's so simple).
<neozen> Eko_Hermiyanto_S: good morning
<lufis> What's the best brand of all in one printer for linux?
<Eko_Hermiyanto_S> but I don't know the kernel version of dapper
<volenin> hi
<CoFFeY> can someoen help me set up my wireless interent for my compaq presario v5000
<Pelo> __mikem,  type  crontab -e ,  and add this line  0 *     * * *   export DISPLAY=:0 && gdesklets restart
<volenin> have a quick question
<Eko_Hermiyanto_S> I read that it is 2.6.15
<lufis> Eko_Hermiyanto_S: uname
<neozen> Eko_Hermiyanto_S: which driver for which device?
<Perdente> _mikem, are you still looking for a way to run something every startup?
<IcemanV9> Eko_Hermiyanto_S: uname -rs
<Pelo> volenin, thre is no such thing
<volenin> if KDM is being started at system bootup
<Ravenndude`> Install Xbitch, it has text replacement
<xsacha> hi
<neozen> Eko_Hermiyanto_S: uname -a
<daquin1> those logs aren't up to date
<volenin> and i'm also starting another X server (just for freevo)
<neozen> Eko_Hermiyanto_S: that should tell you everything
<goodtimes> is WaltzingAlong around?
<Eko_Hermiyanto_S> I am sorry the computer is not here at this current time
<jrib> daquin1: they're not realtime
<volenin> on 'TV' screen
<imbecile_> neozen,  sorry i missed what you said to my last question i was stuck in fullscreen
<Eko_Hermiyanto_S> I don't remember exactly the kernel version
<volenin> which one will remain active
<volenin> ?
<__mikem> Perdente, gdesklets crashes every time I try to run it at startup but works fine when I execute it manually, and I am had a hard day at work, I don't need $h!t to just not work
<shawn34> Is it possible to get my desktop icons to display at 100% but everything in folder view to display at 75?
<neozen> Eko_Hermiyanto_S: have you updated and upgraded the kernel since original setup?
<CoFFeY> can someoen help me set up my wireless internet for my compaq presario v5000 laptop?
<volenin> kdm is running on display :0
<Eko_Hermiyanto_S> no
<eternalswd> Ravenndude`, you probably need to change the resolution for the bootup to the native resolution of your video card.  the paramater is vga and it goes into /boot/grub/menu.lst, so in my case 1280x1024 is vga=794
<Pelo> gnight folks
<Eko_Hermiyanto_S> not at all
<daquin1> jrib:  can you look in your scroll back and see who told me how to use make a deb ?
<Perdente> _mikem, what are you using to start it up everytime you boot?
<volenin> the second server (TV screen layout) on display :1
<neozen> Eko_Hermiyanto_S: that's good news.... I might be able to look that up for you
<IcemanV9> Eko_Hermiyanto_S: for dapper, it is 2.6.15-28
<__mikem> Perdente, right now the session manager
<doms> (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 192.168.1.20:80
<doms> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<jrib> daquin1: he's not here anymore, it was bur[n] er
<volenin> normally the kdm ends up on tty7
<Ravenndude`> eternalswd, tyvm, I'll test it momentarily.
<hybridsto> I am trying to boot from the ubuntu live cd and after the splash screen I am getting "(17179570.084000]  PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 1 of device 0000:00:14.0"
<daquin1> jrib:  can you paste waht he said again ?
<volenin> while the freevo server - on tty9
<jrib> daquin1: what are you trying to do?
<Perdente> _mikem, ok go to your session manager and what command does it say under the gdesk... info?
<Eko_Hermiyanto_S> IcemanV9, thank you very much bro :D
<carajea1> ok guys im getting api mismatch on my nvidia setting is there a way to fix this???
<Eko_Hermiyanto_S> neozen, thanks :D
<daquin1> jrib:  i just need the argument for make install and the dpkg command to build a deb
<volenin> only one session can be active at a time (ie, if i''m switching to tty7 - kdm - the TV screen goes out)
<__mikem> Perdente, gdesklets
<neozen> Eko_Hermiyanto_S: is this ubuntu desktop or server?
<volenin> if i'm switching to tty9 - freevo -- the monitor goes out
<jrib> daquin1: that doesn't make sense, what are you trying to build?
<|Porsche> how can i have nickserv email me my password?
<Perdente> __mikem: ok, that would make sense, now when you run it, do you run it from your menubar or the terminal?
<daquin1> jrib:  from source....
<eternalswd> Ravenndude`, you can go http://www.mepis.org/node/2992 to see a table with some different vga mode settings
<neozen> imbecile_: refresh my memory as to the question
<volenin> i need 'freevo x server' to get the focus by default on system startup
<jrib> daquin1: yes, but what
<volenin> what are the rules?
<daquin1> pidgin
<sek> .adrroooottttttttrr
<hybridsto> I am trying to boot from the ubuntu live cd and after the splash screen I am getting "[17179570.084000]  PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 1 of device 0000:00:14.0"
<Perdente> _mikem, oh and is that what the name of the command was or is that what you saw when you clicked on the command hit edit and looked at the second line?
<hybridsto> anyone have any ideas?
<daquin1> can you please copy what he wrote ?
<eternalswd> I'm trying to build EXIF support into gimp 2.3.18 on Ubuntu Fesity.  I have libexif-dev version 0.6.13 installed. the configure script is not finding it "EXIF support:        no (libexif not found)"  What do I need to do to get this working properly?
<Eko_Hermiyanto_S> neozen, ubuntu for desktop
<neozen> Eko_Hermiyanto_S: thank you... looking
<__mikem> Perdente, it is the actual command yes
<LCCUB> daquin1: there is a guide online that shows how to compile pidgin for ubuntu, I missed the beginning of your conversation but would you like a link?
<daquin1> yea sure
<imbecile_> neozen,  i was asking question about parallel0 nor being found
<neozen> Eko_Hermiyanto_S: looks to be 2.6.15-26.46
<neozen> Eko_Hermiyanto_S: according to the package manifest for ubuntu dapper desktop
<Perdente> _mikem: ok cool and I didn't see, what do you use to start gdesklets when it works? the menubar or do you actually type the command in a terminal
<neozen> Eko_Hermiyanto_S: found here: http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/ubuntu-releases/6.06.1/ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.manifest
<neozen> Eko_Hermiyanto_S: I assumed you used the i386 version
<__mikem> Perdente, I use the same command but I am executing it from a terminal
<IcemanV9> what? for dapper, it is 2.6.15-28. i am running it on this box (desktop)
<Eko_Hermiyanto_S> that's right
<neozen> IcemanV9: you've updated the kernel since installation
<IcemanV9> neozen: that's correct.
<neozen> IcemanV9: that's why yours is different
<UToddTu> Hi. I have a problem with my install. moved to a new WD HD on my dell from the barracuda it came with. now simple things like update manager is causing sysload to go to really big number. Any ideas how I can determine the root cause?
<LCCUB> daquin1: http://jhcore.com/2007/06/04/install-pidgin-in-ubuntu/
<Perdente> _mikem, hmm I can't find anything, one sec
<neozen> IcemanV9: he hasn't updated his kernel to the newest one from the repositories
<shawn34> Is it possible to get my desktop icons to display at 100% but everything in folder view to display at 75?
<LCCUB> daquin1:  you can update the build number to the current one and it will still work fine (that's what I did)
<neozen> imbecile_: ah...
<lexus_nexis> this is freaking I have a 32 mb nvidia graphics card and now I can run compiz and have all the 3d screen savers I want
<Eko_Hermiyanto_S> neozen, then I will try the 2.6.15-26.46
<Eko_Hermiyanto_S> thanks neozen
<Eko_Hermiyanto_S> :D
<IcemanV9> neozen: yes. i didn't realized that until you mentioned "haven't update the kernel"
<neozen> imbecile_: yeah.. that means you don't have a parallel port on your actual computer
<lexus_nexis>  I mean freaking awsome
<neozen> imbecile_: if you don't have a parallel port on your actual computer.... your virtual machine can't have one
<neozen> imbecile_: its no big deal
<Perdente> _mikem, I'm sorry, I checked around, but nobody has a clue, all I can say ( and I know this is stupid) but it is checked in sessions to activate right?
<neozen> imbecile_: won't crash the vm or anything
<imbecile_> neozen,  so it should work?
<neozen> imbecile_: define "it"
<neozen> imbecile_: there are so many its
<imbecile_> neozen,  vmware working
<neozen> imbecile_: yes... vmware will work
<__mikem> Perdente, yes its set to activate. I am going to try modifying my .profile file and see if that works
<onexused> I know there are programs like kppp and gnome-ppp to help people use dial-up internet, but how do I do it without them?  They're frontends to something, right?
<Ulteo> Hello! Can anyone help me? I try to burn the ISO but it keeps failing. (11th attempt now)
<Perdente> _mikem, I would suggest removing the gdesklets in sessions and then adding it again, and logout, login just to check
<Perdente> _mikem, ok good luck! sorry
<imbecile_> neozen,  thanks
<onexused> Ulteo: dvd or cd?
<Ulteo> onexused, both.
<neozen> imbecile_: you might get a similar message regarding serial ports if your actual machine doesn't have any of those either
<Ulteo> onexused, I've tried burning to a rewritable DVD and 2 types of non RW CDs.
<imbecile_> neozen,  yeah i got that too
<TaJMoX> does anyone know how to make the panel background an image in xfce?
<IcemanV9> Ulteo: go very slow; like at 4x or so
<Ulteo> Ice, I tried that.
<onexused> ulteo: how old is the drive?
<neozen> imbecile_: most vms you get off the net (including those made by easyvmx) have support for serial/parellel ports on the off chance that your machine has them
<Ulteo> one, Idno, bought the computer in January or Feb of this year.
<daquin1> dude thats the stupidest guide i ever saw
<daquin1> it doesn't even create a deb it installs completely untracked
<imbecile_> neozen,  cool ill just set it not to look for them
<Perdente> neozen, ahh I have to go to bed, sorry usually I help I'll be here tommorrow though cyah
<neozen> onexused: I gotcha....
<onexused> Ulteo: what program are you using? Jw
<_stress_> I'm almost giving up of java neozen =( I hope tomorrow be a different day =(
<Ulteo> one, I've used three programs.
<neozen> onexused: you want the ppp howto
<neozen> onexused: let me dig u up a url
<daquin1> LCCUB:  thats the dumbest link
<Ulteo> one, Imgburn, this program by Alex Feinman, and Infra Recorder
<LCCUB> worked for me, sorry
<Ulteo> I'm running Vista atm. *gag*
<Perdente> _stress_ wait, what's going on with java?
<tata> fdsakf
<p1ls> hey using program crypt setup, i wnat to create a folder that will be crypt so for the locatin i put what /dev/sda2/home?
<Ravenndude`> eternalswd, about the vga numbers in /boot/grub/menu.lst ... is that just for the grub boot up screen? I see that fine, but when I let that boot into ubuntu I just have a black screen instead of seeing the ubuntu logo and loading bar.
<onexused> Ulteo: hmm. I don't know how to help you if it fails with different progs, and is a new drive. :\ Maybe someone else can.
<Ulteo> Hello! Can anyone help me? I try to burn the ISO but it keeps failing. (11th attempt now)
<neozen> onexused: incidently.... I'm having burning issues with feisty as well if you're interested
<daquin1> LCCUB:  dude i was asking how to use dpkg to create a deb... if you follow that link your installed files into your system that your going to have to manually remove one day 1 by 1 if you can even figure out which ones it installed
<neozen> Ulteo: reduce your burn speed
<Ulteo> neozen, I'm not burning Feisty.
<Zentax-Work> Hey all. I know im probably not in the right channel to ask this. But im having some issues getting MythTV to work with my Hauppauge Nova-T 500 Dual DVB-T card. Have updated my kernel to latest 2.6.20-16-generic, it seems that when i type dmesg that the card is detected. How-ever MythTV doesnt detect it and lspci does not see it either.
<neozen> Ulteo: no... i meant burning cds INSIDE of feisty.. not burning the feisty image
<jrib> daquin1: read help.ubuntu.com packaging guide if you want to do it properly
<Ulteo> neozen, I'm not running Feisty.
<onexused> neozen: I think he said he's on Vista
<eternalswd> Ravenndude`, that's not for grub itself it's for bootup, did you check out http://www.mepis.org/node/2992 for the different mode values?
<Ulteo> ^^
<jrib> daquin1: erm, click on the "6.10" tab
<neozen> onexused: I know... I was just speaking to you
<Ulteo> Well.
<onexused> neozen: ah, ok
<Ulteo> This sucks. >_>
<neozen> onexused: on the off chance that you knew more about troubleshooting cdburing issues in feisty
<neozen> *cd-burning
<jrib> !checkinstall >  (see the private message from ubotu)
<Ulteo> It goes to the verify part then gives me an I/O error.
<jrib> daquin1: and checkinstall is the quick and dirty way
<raf256> hello, I need a professional linux distro
<Ulteo> And if I skip that part then it's a bad burn.
<jrib> raf256: how about ubuntu?
<neozen> raf256: define professional
<raf256> Im not lame enought to use ubutnu, or is there some not-lame version of it?
<daquin1> jrib:  it broke for me on debian based systems.. you try it
<Ulteo> lol.
<jrib> daquin1: I have?
<Ulteo> Hello! Can anyone help me? I try to burn the ISO but it keeps failing. (11th attempt now)
<NOT_UNCLE_JIM_BO> I AM JUST INSTALLING LINUX ON A COMPUTER AND ITS ASKING ME IF IM A VIRGIN IS THIS A TRICK QUESTION
<onexused> neozen: I can try, but I know more about Fedora.
<raf256> neozen: well, not hidding root user for example
<pestilence> is there an open source flv player (something I can embed into a webpage and stream video from my server)?
<neozen> raf256: if you mean enterprise class w/o the enterprise price...... try centos
<raf256> NOT_UNCLE_JIM_BO: type yes and press enter
<c01100011> raf246 - debian
<onexused> neozen: thanks for telling me what I need to look up (ppp docs), btw
<Ravenndude`> eternalswd, Yes, I did. What I want is vga=794 , but where in the file is this needed?
<jrib> NOT_UNCLE_JIM_BO: do not use caps and keep it support related please
<NOT_UNCLE_JIM_BO> r00723r0 THANK YOU
<NOT_UNCLE_JIM_BO> J4t THANK YOU
<raf256> c01100011: debian if for bunch of geeks it would seem
<neozen> raf256: its basically RHEL without the logos and all of the same software
* onexused is away
<jrib> !away > onexused (see the private message from ubotu)
<IcemanV9> Ulteo: do you have old machine (before you brought a new one back in Jan or Feb)? if so, use that box to burn CD
<c01100011> sorry for feeding the troll, i will be quiet now
<Ulteo> Hello! Can anyone help me? I try to burn the ISO but it keeps failing. (11th attempt now)
<LCCUB> daquin1:  btw, as far as I know, everything is in one directory
<_stress_> Perdente you there???
<mongolai> anyone here know if there is a .deb file for an X11 or preferably GTK based man page browser?
<raf256> is there like UbuntuPro - without the for-noobs stuff?
<Zentax-Work> Hey all. I know im probably not in the right channel to ask this. But im having some issues getting MythTV to work with my Hauppauge Nova-T 500 Dual DVB-T card. Have updated my kernel to latest 2.6.20-16-generic, it seems that when i type dmesg that the card is detected. How-ever MythTV doesnt detect it and lspci does not see it either.
<Perdente> _stress_: yeah what's up?
<neozen> onexused: here's the official ppp howto: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/text/PPP-HOWTO
<daquin1> LCCUB: when you run 'make install' it installs the files to your system
<raf256> not hidding root etc.
<jrib> raf256: do you have a support question?
<Perdente> _stress_: so what's the problem?
<neozen> onexused: that's been used........... since the dark ages ...still just as valid now
<pestilence> raf256: root is not hidden
<raf256> jrib: yes, that one I asked
<neozen> onexused: only difference is... now we have package management
<onexused> neozen: thanks for the link
<NOT_UNCLE_JIM_BO> IS IT TRUE THAT LINUS THE CREATOR OF LINUX USED TO WORK FOR MICROSOFT AND STOLE ALOT OF SOFTWARE OFF THEM ILLEGALLY AGAINST COPYRIGHT ACT LAW CODE H.R. 503
<_stress_> it's in there on the other tab
<neozen> onexused: my pleasure
<IcemanV9> raf256: ubuntu is for everyone from professional to newbie
<raf256> pestilence: well yeah,  sudo passwd root, but I ment the philosophy behind hidding root user in first place
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<neozen> NOT_UNCLE_JIM_BO: stop shouting mate
<mongolai> ...I've looked in the package manager but nil.
<onexused> /aqay
<Ulteo> Hello! Can anyone help me? I try to burn the ISO but it keeps failing. (11th attempt now)
<onexused> crap
<Ravenndude`> raf256, have you tried the server install?
<pestilence> raf256: it's not hidden.  i don't get your complaint.
<raf256> Ravenndude`: I ment to use it as desktop (worksation and server also)
<neozen> Ulteo: we don't support vista in there
<neozen> *here
<neozen> sorry
<Ulteo> I'm not asking for help with Vista.
<Ulteo> I bet if I were on Ubuntu it'd do the same thing.
<raf256> pestilence: by default user can not log into root right?
<neozen> Ulteo: lol.... that's debatable
<pestilence> raf256: so?
<Ulteo> I can prove it, though.
<jrib> raf256: he can, see:
<eternalswd> Ravenndude`, you want to look for a line that looks like "kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic root=UUID=6dfa991f-c89f-4d0f-aea3-afaa1aa99d6d ro quiet splash" and add vga=794 to it
<raf256> pestilence: so I dont like this philosophy
<jrib> !root > raf256 (see the private message from ubotu)
<loko_> Actually I think Microsoft used the gui of Linux in Windows 85
<pestilence> raf256: so don't use ubuntu.  and stop whining ;)
<raf256> jrib: thanks, but I know that, and I dont like it
<loko_> 95*
<Ulteo> Hello! Can anyone help me? I try to burn the ISO but it keeps failing. (11th attempt now)
<jrib> raf256: ok, it's ok that you do not like it
<Toma-> Ulteo: in that case, its a hardware fault. call your manufacturer
<mongolai> loko_, I was gonna say...
<Ulteo> =(
<raf256> jrib: so is there something close to ubuntu, but without this part of philosophy
<neozen> Ulteo: my dvd burner acted sooooo flakey under windows XP .... wouldn't recognize a cd change without a reboot ..... have had no such issues with the same hardware under linux
<Ulteo> I wanted to try updating the firmware..
<Perdente> raf256, but if you don't like it because you cannot be root by default, that is something you could change
<Ulteo> No, I doubt it's that.
<Perdente> ubuntu ce
<jrib> raf256: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic, this is for ubuntu support
<Perdente> hahah
<Ulteo> Because I've had the same issues under Linux.
<eternalswd> Ulteo, are you birning at slowspeed?
<Ulteo> Freespire, Linspire, FC7, Ubuntu.
<neozen> Ulteo: I figured it was a driver issue.... then just stopped caring when it worked in linux
<xenex> Ulteo, did you try lowering the burn speeds?
<Ulteo> Yes.
<neozen> Ulteo: what's it set to?
<Ulteo> All the way down to 4X.
<Toma-> Ulteo: if its the same in 2 different OS's maybe you have a crappy ISO?
<raf256> what are the main differences between debian and ubuntu nowdays?
<neozen> ok
<xenex> Ulteo, try 2X? :P
<dsoul_> hi i couldnt install the driver of my network card: dwl-g520, please i need your help
<Ulteo> I checked it, it's perfectly fine.
<daquin1> jrib:  i dont see the link you wanted me to look at
<neozen> raf256: we're more active
<Ulteo> I'm baffled.
<mongolai> !man package
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about man package - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raf256> neozen: yes I see =)
<jrib> daquin1: help.ubuntu.com, click on the "6.10" tab and go to Packaging Guide
<Ulteo> It's never been this bad before.
<mongolai> oops
<neozen> raf256: we release far more often
<raf256> neozen: but less stable?
<dsoul_> hi i couldnt install the driver of my network card: dwl-g520, please i need your help
<neozen> raf256: not at all
<raf256> (stable as in: bug free)
<dsoul_> hi i couldnt install the driver of my network card: dwl-g520, please i need your help
<neozen> raf256: I've found ubuntu to be VERY bug free
<neozen> raf256: I recommend the LTS releases
<raf256> can I do professionall stuff in ubuntu about system-admining, like: recombile myself few of libraries with specific gcc flags
<Ulteo> LTS is very good.
<dsoul_> i cant install my wireless card
<neozen> raf256: dapper is rock solid
<Ulteo> It's all gone downhill from there, IMO.
<raf256> Ulteo: whats LTS
<neozen> raf256: as long as you're ok with slightly out of date versions of software
<Ulteo> Ubuntu 6.06
<dsoul_> someone could help me pleaseeeee
<dsoul_> hi i couldnt install the driver of my network card: dwl-g520, please i need your help
<neozen> raf256: the lts stands for Long term support
<Ulteo> 6.06.1 LTS
<neozen> raf256: they release an LTS every 3 years or so
<raf256> ok
<neozen> raf256: its the more stable version of software... and its supported for longer
<eternalswd> dsoul_, patience, no need to ask every minute, if someone can help, they will
<loko_> My webcam stays on after boot........Is this a bug, and if it is a bug, is there a work-around for this issue
<raf256> are there commerciall versions of ubuntu?
<neozen> raf256: .............
<neozen> raf256: no
<raf256> like - im not a broken jobless debian user and I like to pay more but have real QA
<neozen> raf256: not to my knowledge
<mongolai> raf256, there is commercial *support* for ubuntu
<dsoul_> but i need help :(
<neozen> raf256: I wouldn't pay for them anyway
<neozen> raf256: now support is another story
<raf256> neozen: I would
<neozen> raf256: ....well.... so would I
<neozen> raf256: quality product
<neozen> raf256: I'm happy donating
<raf256> the all crap about "omg free as in beer software" is quite hurting linux world, imho
<raf256> no $ -> no QA
<neozen> raf256: lol
<neozen> raf256: right
<neozen> raf256: look at this place mon
<neozen> raf256: I don't remember getting paid for this
<newb_prob> I have a laptop. The cdrom drive on it is broken.
<newb_prob> How do I install linux on it?
<raf256> neozen: take a look at for-win32 applications, most of them are more polished that most of linux world applications
<Toma-> !offtopic
<newb_prob> there's got to be some way
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jrib> !install > newb_prob (see the private message from ubotu)
<mongolai> this is OT, but Shuttleworth donated a huge chunk of change to make Ubuntu a reality
<neozen> raf256: perhaps
<edgarin> I have the same problem of newb_prob :S
<neozen> raf256: but it all depends on what the app does
<edgarin> and my lapton don't have network
<edgarin> only a USB port
<jrib> raf256, neozen: lets move the offtopic talk to #ubuntu-offtopic
<neozen> raf256: and how much people care
<eternalswd> dsoul, is your card listed from lspci?
<eternalswd> dsoul_, is your card listed from lspci?
<hansonry> hello
<neozen> jrib: sounds like a good suggestion
<shadeofgrey> i really loathe ATI for not having better driver support by nolw
<hansonry> I have a quick question
<neozen> jrib: I'll just get off the topic and back to answering questions
<shadeofgrey> we've only been asking for years
<mongolai> hansonry, go ahead,
<hansonry> has some one been able to use google lately?
<neozen> newb_prob: hmmmmm quite a pickle you've got there
<Zentax-Work> Hey all. I know im probably not in the right channel to ask this. But im having some issues getting MythTV to work with my Hauppauge Nova-T 500 Dual DVB-T card. Have updated my kernel to latest 2.6.20-16-generic, it seems that when i type dmesg that the card is detected. How-ever MythTV doesnt detect it and lspci does not see it either.
<raf256> how can I rebuild from source apache2 with -fPIC gcc flag, and install it?
<neozen> hansonry: yes
<hansonry> hmm
<eternalswd> hansonry, yes, I just used google
<neozen> hansonry: used just a second ago
<hansonry> must be an isolated problem
<mongolai> hansonry, yup, me too.
<neozen> hansonry: if your box can't ping google.... your net is busted
<hansonry> thanx a bunch guys
<hansonry> well I cant
<neozen> hansonry: can't resolve google.com
<neozen> hansonry: probably
<eternalswd> could be a location issue
<mongolai> keep trying
<hansonry> but I can get every other site
<MTecknology> Is there anything that will let me do phone calls from my computer like Skype Out does for free?
<jrib> raf256: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html edit debian/rules before rebuilding the package
<neozen> hansonry: strange
<neozen> hansonry: are you in china?
<onexused> How do I get a trash icon on the desktop (gnome) that I can drag things to?  If I make a launcher "nautilus trash:", it won't let me drag things to it to delete them.
<hansonry> ya I know
<hansonry> nope
<Music_Shuffle> Maybe you angered the Google Overlords.
<hansonry> usa
<jrib> !icons > onexused (see the private message from ubotu)
<hansonry> possibly
<mongolai> hansonry, did you try to ping google.com
<eternalswd> hansonry, try pinging 64.233.167.104
<neozen> onexused: welcome back
<xenex> onexused, gconf-editor
<hansonry> yup not one packet returned
<onexused> xenex: thanks
<raf256> jrib: is there a harden port/repo for ubuntu, containing programs builded in way integrating with PAX/grsecurity?
<neozen> hansonry: yep... your box's networking is busted
<neozen> hansonry: good luck w/ that
<hansonry> no i get other sites
<eternalswd> hansonry, did you try pinging 64.233.167.104
<mongolai> that *is* weird
<jrib> raf256: I don't know of a seperate hardened repo
<hansonry> google is the only thing that is not working
<hansonry> yup nothing
<neozen> hansonry: are connections to google blocked by your proxy/firewall
<raf256> hansonry: perhaps you'r in chinea
<mongolai> hansonry, try youtube?
<xenex> onexused, gconf-editor -> apps -> nautilus -> desktop -> trash_icon_visible true
<ryan__> hi, i have ubuntu 7.04 with gnome and networkmanager, and for some reason my wireless doesnt work. i dont know if i have the driver, does anyone know how to add it on a normal dell inspiron with intel?
<hansonry> 100% packet loss in 35012ms
<hansonry> you tube works
<neozen> raf256: I'm pretty sure they have their own (heavily censored) version of google in china
<hansonry> but I cant play the movies for some reson
<neozen> ryan__: get to a terminal, type lspci
<mongolai> did it work before, and just suddenly stop?
<raf256> does ubuntu have more packages then debian unstable?
<hansonry> ya
<ryan__> no, it hasnt ever worked
<neozen> ryan__: select its output and put it in a pastebin
<neozen> ryan__: get all that?
<ryan__> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
<ryan__> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)
<ryan__> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<ryan__> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)
<ryan__> 00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 01)
<ryan__> 00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 01)
<ryan__> 00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 01)
<ryan__> 00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 01)
<neozen> NO DON'T PATE HERE!!!
<hansonry> well I think I am going to call my isp
<ryan__> 00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 01)
<neozen> *paste
<ryan__> 00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %ryan__!*@*]  by jrib
<neozen> .......................don't ban him
<raf256> sigh
<hansonry> and its not just with ubuntu
<neozen> newb mistake
<jrib> neozen: he isn't banned
<Atra_Phasma> neozen... back... tried using the 7.04 and 6.06 LiveCD versions... no luck
<hansonry> vista cant get google eather
<jrib> !paste | ryan__
<ubotu> ryan__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
* raf256 lol @ vista
<hansonry> ya
<mongolai> hansonry, hang on a sec. lemme look something up real quick, OK?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %ryan__!*@*]  by jrib
<neozen> Atra_Phasma: not livecd... ALTERNATE install cd
<hansonry> ok
<yggdrasil> how do i disable the touchpad clicking on a laptop ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Atra_Phasma> ok
<neozen> Atra_Phasma: only one with alternate in the name
<ryan__> im confused where do i put it up?
<neozen> Atra_Phasma: would you like a link to the iso?
<xenex> yggdrasil, you would most likely do that through the bios
<yggdrasil> hahah
<jrib> ryan__: visit http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and paste there.  Then give us the url to your paste
<yggdrasil> ok
<Atra_Phasma> that yould be glorious
<Atra_Phasma> would*
<Atra_Phasma> stupid keyboard
<Atra_Phasma> but i love Chatzilla <3
<mongolai> hansonry, OK. I'm gonna give you a link for something to try, but I've never used it...
<hansonry> ok
<nothanks> what video card would you guys recommend for a HDTV LCD being used for display
<ryan__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26695/
<mongolai> ...so you're on your own. It gets good reviews though....
<neozen> awesome
<neozen> thank you
<roho> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mongolai> ...here it is: http://www.opendns.com/
<Atra_Phasma> neozen... can i get the ISO link?
<hansonry> well I could always check with my isp
<neozen> Atra_Phasma: sure..; where are you located?
<Atra_Phasma> Central Illinois, a Chicago server would be preferable
<mongolai> it's an different DNS server. But since you can't ping the actual IP address, I don't know how much help it'd be.
<ryan__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26695/ thats the pastebin
<hansonry> well i run digital cable
<hansonry> comcast
<mongolai> hansonry, yea, that's probably the best thing to do.
<eternalswd> hansonry, have you tried going through tor or something similar?
<neozen> ryan__: here's your problem: Broadcom Corporation Unknown device 4328 (rev 01)
<neozen> ryan__: if that's indeed your wireless card
<digimarkk> /exit
<onexused> Thanks, people for your help.  Sorry I'm an idiot : )
<neozen> ryan__: and I'm pretty sure it is
<ryan__> ok neozen, thanks, any recommendations? it should be some kind of basic intel card
<neozen> ryan__: its not an intel
<neozen> ryan__: intel cards are seen by the kernel just fine
<Atra_Phasma> nvm neozen, i found it
<ryan__> oh
<ryan__> weird
<Atra_Phasma> should i be able to run 7.04?
<eternalswd> ryan__, what computer model do you have?
<neozen> ryan__: broadcom's on the other hand........ are EVIL
<neozen> ryan__: and DON'T work
<hansonry> this dns thing I dont think will help
<ryan__> uh neozen eternalswd i have a Dell Inspiron E1505
<neozen> ryan__: (no open source driver that fully works)
<hansonry> but thanks anyway mongolai and eternalswd
<mongolai> yea, sorry. I don't either, now that I think about it...
<neozen> ryan__: ok... scoping out info on that model
<hansonry> I think I am going to call my isp
<mongolai> hey, good luck!
<Atra_Phasma> @ neozen, should my 1.4GHZ Gateway laptop with 20gb free space be able to run 7.04 alongside XP as a dual boot?
<ryan__> neozen thanks i really appreciate it
<Scunizi> Atra_Phasma, try booting the live cd and see.
<Atra_Phasma> I have
<Atra_Phasma> the LiveCD lags horribly
<Scunizi> Atra_Phasma, 20 gigs is enough.. Does it work on the live?
<Atra_Phasma> the same with 6.06
<Atra_Phasma> i dont know why they lag though..
<eternalswd> ryan__, It looks like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092 covers your card
<Atra_Phasma> i installed 7.04 on a PIII earilier today.. it ran fine..
<Scunizi> Atra_Phasma, that may be because it's running off the cd. how much ram do you have.
<Music_Shuffle> Atra_Phasma, how much RAM are in the two?
<Atra_Phasma> o have 190mb
<Atra_Phasma> i*
<Music_Shuffle> Umm.  That's kinda low for Gnome. =/
<mongolai> Atra_Phasma, hmmm.
<Atra_Phasma> and 256
<Imsdle> my apache2 installation has totally stuffed up. how do i completely remove it and reintall it? i have tried the apt-get remove apache2 and apt-get clean and apt-get install apache2 but i still get httd (no pid file) not running
<Atra_Phasma> :-((
<Atra_Phasma> ah well
<neozen> ryan__: WHICH e1505 ... I see 3 listed here: http://www.dell.com/content/products/features.aspx/cto_inspn_e1505?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs
<Scunizi> Atra_Phasma, 190mb?  That's why it's lagging... 256 min..  You should try Xubuntu
<Imsdle> im wroking on ubuntu server so need to do it via terminal
<Music_Shuffle> Try Xubuntu?  Or Fluxbuntu/Flubuntu/whatever its spelled like?
<Atra_Phasma> difference in GUI appearence?
<neozen> Atra_Phasma: yeah... you need xubuntu
<Music_Shuffle> Atra_Phasma, slightly
<Atra_Phasma> ok
<Atra_Phasma> thanks
<Music_Shuffle> Atra_Phasma, Gnome and XFCE are rather similar in appearance.
<Atra_Phasma> ill dl the ISO
<Music_Shuffle> GL :)
<neozen> Atra_Phasma: I warned you gnome would be really laggy on that little ram
<neozen> Atra_Phasma: I live in xubuntu
<Atra_Phasma> :-) im stubborn...
<Atra_Phasma> :-(
<neozen> Atra_Phasma: and have rejoiced quite happily
<Atra_Phasma> ah well
<Atra_Phasma> :-)
<ryan__> i think i have the 3rd one neozen
<Scunizi> Atra_Phasma, Xubuntu can be a lot of fun.. Quick clean interface.
<ryan__> with Intel PROset wireless
<eternalswd> neozen, it's got to be that first one, seeing as that's the only one using a broadcom
<mongolai> Atra_Phasma, I'm running on a Celeron 333mhz with 384 ram right now.
<mongolai> w/ gnome
<neozen> Atra_Phasma: xubuntu has rejoiced too... seeing as it has a brand new thinkpad and 1gb of ram to play in
<Imsdle> anyone for apache2 problem?
<Atra_Phasma> :-O
<neozen> Atra_Phasma: I just run it.... because its DAMN fast
<Atra_Phasma> lol
<Atra_Phasma> yays
<neozen> Atra_Phasma: and has nothing I don't need
<Atra_Phasma> ok
<mongolai> Imsdle, just a sec. Lemme look something up real quick
<neozen> Atra_Phasma: though I have found it is lacking in a few key areas
<Atra_Phasma> i *can* get automatix for it though?
<Imsdle> thanks mongolai
<eternalswd> ryan__, have you looked at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092 at all, looks like the post deals with your card.
<Atra_Phasma> ill try it. thanks guys!
<Atra_Phasma> g'night
<neozen> Atra_Phasma: namely some soundcard setup (builtin microphone on the thinkpad setting for record isn't possible in xfce's mixer ... and haven't figured out how to do it in alsamixer).... and its lacking in network-manager-gnome ish wireless card configuration
<ryan__> actually i think its the Dell broadcom one
<mongolai> Imsdle, I just installed Apache2 today, only on feisty... (i'm still looking for something)...
<ryan__> im looking through the page now eternalswd
<neozen> ryan__: yeah.... its got to be the dell one
<Imsdle> yeah i have totally stuffed it so i need to just to a clean reinstall..
<neozen> ryan__: I've got an intel 3945abg..... worked out of box from dapper on up
<swatF1RESTORM> what program can i use to play m4v video files from iTunes?
<Imsdle> of apache2 that is
<ryan__> neozen yeah my friends worked fine, his intel prosetwireless one
<neozen> ryan__: and was recognized by the kernel as exactly what it is
<Music_Shuffle> swatF1RESTORM, have you tried MPlayer?
<neozen> ryan__: closed source driver... but WORKING driver
<mongolai> Imsdle, first off, here is the link I used:  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Apache_HTTP_Server_for_HTTP_.28Web.29_Server_service
<neozen> ryan__: lets see what we can do to get you set up
<mongolai> it might just pertain to you too...
<swatF1RESTORM> Music_Shuffle, when I try to load it into mplayer nothing happens
<neozen> ryan__: someone's probably duct-taped some solution together for this dell card
<crapstick> DCC SEND C:\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<ryan__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092 im reading through this, i assume itll work
<ryan__> or at least  hopefully
<neozen> ryan__: scoping out now
<Imsdle> thank you
<eternalswd> neozen, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092.  he's looking there right now
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* neozen nods
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ppp-69-228-27-119.dsl.irvnca.pacbell.net]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<mongolai> Imsdle, try: sudo apt-get install apache2      once again. then we'll go fron there
<neozen> as am I
<raf256> what is the name of gui installer in ubuntu?  and is it frontend to apt-get or to aptitude?
<ryan__> brb 1 sec
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<swatF1RESTORM> raf256, synaptic package manager i think
* mode/#ubuntu [+b TaJMoX!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* TaJMoX was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (Your router has a bug that needs to be fixed before you can rejoin (see #ubuntu-read-topic))
* mode/#ubuntu [+b tirony!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* tirony was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (Your router has a bug that needs to be fixed before you can rejoin (see #ubuntu-read-topic))
* mode/#ubuntu [+b swatF1RESTORM!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* swatF1RESTORM was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (Your router has a bug that needs to be fixed before you can rejoin (see #ubuntu-read-topic))
* mode/#ubuntu [+b mrcucumber!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* mrcucumber was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (Your router has a bug that needs to be fixed before you can rejoin (see #ubuntu-read-topic))
* mode/#ubuntu [+b eternalswd!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* eternalswd was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (Your router has a bug that needs to be fixed before you can rejoin (see #ubuntu-read-topic))
<neozen> looks written properly from here
<mongolai> hey everyone, what's the name of that pastbin link for configuration files?
<yurimxpxman> does anybody know how to setup ssh x window forwarding via the command line?
<neozen> steps make sense given all the pounding I've done on 43xx series cards
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<neozen> yurimxpxman: possibly
<mootmoo76> hi room
<yurimxpxman> neozen: is it a simple command? I've already got the ssh
<Stoffer> is my processor supposed to max out every time I use flash in firefox?
<tommy_> how to repair my ubuntu?
<neozen> yurimxpxman: saw something on x11forwarding in the man page for ssh and openssh-server
<neozen> yurimxpxman: probably be just what you're looking for
<yurimxpxman> neozen: thanks. I'm looking now :-)
<gavintlgold> anyone know of an ubuntu repository for cinerrella?
<neozen> um.... jrib... what bug is that exactly?
<jrib> neozen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ppp-69-228-27-119.dsl.irvnca.pacbell.net]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<neozen> interesting
<Ravenndude`> Does kill not require root?
<mongolai> so channel OPs don't stay that way here then?
<gavintlgold> anyone have a repo for cinerrella?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<tritium> Ravenndude`: depends on who owns the process you're trying to kill
* mode/#ubuntu [-b eternalswd!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<neozen> Ravenndude`: you can kill any apps you started
<Ravenndude`> ahh, that makes sence
<neozen> Ravenndude`: root can kill anything
<Ravenndude`> yes
<neozen> Ravenndude`: most logical way to do it
<Ravenndude`> yeah
<neozen> Ravenndude`: most things in unixes makes perfectly logical sense if you look at them from an ancient security standpoint
<chewy> seems libsocket is broken
<Zentax-Work> Hey all. I know im probably not in the right channel to ask this. But im having some issues getting MythTV to work with my Hauppauge Nova-T 500 Dual DVB-T card. Have updated my kernel to latest 2.6.20-16-generic, it seems that when i type dmesg that the card is detected. How-ever MythTV doesnt detect it and lspci does not see it either.
<Ravenndude`> lol
<ChewY> chewy@bowcaster:~/testing$ gcc -I /usr/include/mysql -L /usr/include/mysql main.cc -lmysqlclient -lm -lnsl -lsocket -o cashmoney
<ChewY> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lsocket
<neozen> Ravenndude`: ubuntu seems to migrate this up to a somewhat modern aspect on security regarding devices like cdrom drive, usb ports etc
<Fezzler> Ubuntu annimation program?
<Ravenndude`> Zentax-Work, try #mythtv
<ChewY> any official word on libsocket-dev package
<mongolai> Zentax-Work, is the kernel module loaded?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<neozen> Zentax-Work: correct me if I'm wrong... but doesn't that card require a special module?
<ChewY> cause my /usr/lib/ld is empty and i have happycoders-libsocket-dev package installed
* mode/#ubuntu [-b TaJMoX!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Zentax-Work> Yes that is correct. And i followed the instructions to get this up and going
<mongolai> Imsdle, you still having problems with apache2?
<eternalswd> neozen, was that ryan fellow able to get his wireless working?  I had to step out due to a router bug :(
<Zentax-Work> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV_Nova-T_500_PCI << located there
<neozen> eternalswd: looks like he found a good tutorial
<MTecknology> How do i set up my mic?
<neozen> eternalswd: no word yet
<mongolai> Zentax-Work, did you compile the MythTV sources yourself?
<ChewY> Mtecknology: shove it up your ass
<neozen> MTecknology: gnome-alsamixer
<neozen> MTecknology: run that
<Zentax-Work> mongolai: yes i did.. I have also tried MythDora with no luck had the same issue. Which is why we installed Ubuntu and then MythTV ourself
<jrib> !CoC > ChewY (see the private message from ubotu)
<ChewY> jrib sorry, i knew better
<ChewY> couldn't resist
<neozen> ChewY: ........you be nice... or I'll start looking around for my anvil
<ChewY> seductive the dark side is
<Tremitos> Hello
<neozen> hoallo Tremitos
<Fezzler> Is there an Ubuntu equivalent to Macromedia Director or Authorware or Toolbook
<neozen> Fezzler: not to my knowledge
<mongolai> Zentax-Work, it's almost certainly some obscure dependency issue. Perhaps try a MythTV Distro?
<chronographer> Hello.  I have a weird 'thing' which happens to my sound.  I used to have a problem with debian etch, where when using mpd and maybe vlc, sonata would 'disconnect' from mpd and any other sound program would freeze up. This was fixed by a reboot. I never identified the problem and it was intermitten.  Now I have a fresh ubuntu feisty install and it just happened again.  Using only Sonata, i changed songs and it disconnected from mpd
<Fezzler> Annimation program for Ubuntu?
<eternalswd> Fezzler, likely not, you'd probably have to run something through wine
<Fezzler> no wine
<Zentax-Work> We are about to attempt to try KnoppMyth how-ever it seems KnoppMyth has issues detecting our SATA drives.. typical.
<chronographer> theres a 3d modelling program
<Zentax-Work> Ubuntu seems to see the card fine
<neozen> mongolai: something wrong with the mythtv packages in the feisty repos?
<Zentax-Work> dvb-usb: Hauppauge Nova-T 500 Dual DVB-T successfully initialized and connected. << from dmesg
<Fezzler> blender?
<eternalswd> Fezzler, what kind of animation are you talking about, vector like flash?
<yurimxpxman> neozen: I can't figure this out.. I think I have it enabled, but I don't know how to use it now.
<Fezzler> ye
<Fezzler> yes
<mongolai> neozen, I don't know. I've never used it. I'm just sayin...
<MTecknology> NeoGeo64, do i want to select mic as output?
<Fezzler> chrono: Blender, right?
<Xello> hello
<chronographer> yes
<Xello> I used to be hansonry
<neozen> yurimxpxman: ::nods:: yeah sorry... I've never done it just noticed the sections in the man pages
* mode/#ubuntu [-b tirony!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<Fezzler> Steep learning curve
<Xello> I found my problem
<MatDanielMat> Q ident to channel howto
<mongolai> Zentax-Work, isn't there a kernel boot parameter to help with that?
<chronographer> i havent used it, or any animation progs tho
<neozen> yurimxpxman: I'm sure there's a tutorial on it in the forums
<eternalswd> Fezzler, you might look into the svg format, I believe that can be used for vector animation
<ChewY> so
<mongolai> ...on the Knoppix?
<ChewY> anyone know whats up with libsocket on fiesty
<ChewY> gcc ain't linking it
<chronographer> surely theres plenty of documentation for blender, tuts on the net?
<Xello> apperently I had to restart my router
<Xello> it was droping packets from google
<neozen> mongolai: where does one put custom boot parameters on ubuntu?
<Delmar> I just re-installed vmware-server manually more or less following this here http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_fawn_vmware_server_howto   -  and the weird networking issues I was having between host & guest are no longer an issue.  So the Automatix2 - vmware-server package on Feisty has a bug.
<mongolai> ohhh, Blender! Perhaps more arcane than Emacs!
<neozen> mongolai: haven't noticed a boot prompt
<Zentax-Work> yes to add cx88_dvb to /etc/modules
<Zentax-Work> which we did do
<MTecknology> NeoGeo64, I need to figure out how to set up my mic - idk if it's installed
<Xello> thanks again mongolai and friends
<chronographer> heh really!
<Zentax-Work> how-ever when we do a lspci we shoudl see the card displayed there
<Xello> whats wrong with blender
<Zentax-Work> which we do not
<Xello> ?
<mongolai> neozen, hang on...
<eternalswd> neozen, /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<neozen> MTecknology: did you run gnome-alsamixer?
<TaJMoX> emacs is way worse than blender
<Xello> ya
<MTecknology> NeoGeo64, ya
<neozen> mongolai: take your time
<mongolai> notice how grub tends to count down for I think 3 seconds before booting?
<neozen> MTecknology: and I'm neozen mon...
<Fezzler> Nothing.  Blender is awesome.  Very high learning curve though for occasional user
<Xello> my professer can use emacs like a god
<neozen> MTecknology: keep hitting tab
<Xello> its sick
<MTecknology> neozen, lol - sorry
<Xello> but cool
<GeekMaster1> Hey all.
<neozen> MTecknology: no worries ::Grins::
<ChewY> xello, i code in nano
<Xello> ya
<Xello> no gui?
<ChewY> no
<mongolai> well, If you hit "Esc" during that time, you can enter manual *kernel* boot parameters.
<Xello> why?
<Fezzler> Yea, Blender is unbelievable sick
<GeekMaster1> Wa wondering which was my IP address... inet addr orbcast?
<ChewY> xello meh i like the old black and white stuff
<chronographer> You need to have used progs like emacs, vi etc. for like 10 years before you can be fast at them i reckon
<neozen> MTecknology: ok... make sure rec is checked for your mic and its un muted
<Xello> Chewy: good enuf for me
<MTecknology> done
<neozen> MTecknology: then fire up audacity and try to record something
<albertmk> how can I remove the password request on the starting of ubuntu?
<neozen> MTecknology: you might need to install audacity
<MatDanielMat> Quick Question how do i identify my self to a channel
<ChewY> xello plus its harder, more challenging
<GeekMaster1> Anyone?
<Xello> Chewy: my prof can churn out work on console like nothing iv ever seen
<mudman266> will wine allow me to browse a windows drive? if not, what would you recommend?
<Xello> so if it works it works
<albertmk> How can I remove the password request on the starting of Ubuntu?
<MTecknology> neozen, yup- but it's a good prog ne way :P
<ChewY> xello you don't always got a gui in the field
<neozen> MatDanielMat: by identify do you mean set up a password/register your nick?
<Xello> im addicted to ides
<eternalswd> MatDanielMat, you mean like "/msg nickserv identify passwd"?
<MatDanielMat> yes sir
<Xello> IDEs
<chronographer> mudman: a ntfs partition?
<mudman266> chrono: yes
<albertmk> How can I remove the password request on the starting of Ubuntu?
<Xello> Chewy: good point
<GeekMaster1> Does anyone know which one my IP address is? INET ADDR or BCAST?
<MatDanielMat> im trying to get into #python and I can't get in
<mister_roboto> ChewY: well if you're doing it professionally, no purpose is served by slowing yourself down by artificial challenges that make doing your job "harder"  :)
<ChewY> xello also in my current project, i'm working with 20 meg txt files, and the console loads and moves around them MUCH faster
<chronographer> you should mount it with fstab, using ntfs-3g.  Then you can write to it using gniome whatever/.
<neozen> MatDanielMat: /msg nickserv register youremail yourpassword
<mister_roboto> ChewY: better to get more real work done :)
<neozen> MatDanielMat: then follow directions
<chronographer> hang a sec ill point you to a guide
<mudman266> thnx
<MatDanielMat> thanx a million
<albertmk> How can I remove the password request on the starting of Ubuntu?
<Xello> mister_robot: if ChewY: got good at it he can be more productive
<MTecknology> neozen, everything seems to freeze when i try to record
<Toma-> albertmk: gnome or CLI?
<albertmk> GNOME
<neozen> MTecknology: O.o .... interesting
<Xello> Iv seen people hall ass on console
<ChewY> xello yeah, i won't have all the girls on aim bothering me
<mister_roboto> Xello: i absolutely agree. but then you're not using it becasue it's "harder" or more "challenging"
<chronographer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131&highlight=make+new+mounted+drive+read+write
<albertmk> Toma, Gnome.
<neozen> MTecknology: is this a known issue with your particular hardware?
<Xello> lol
<Toma-> albertmk: System > Admin > Login Window
<GeekMaster1> Does anyone know which one my IP address is? INET ADDR or BCAST?
<MTecknology> neozen, no idea
<Xello> but their picures are fun to look at
<neozen> MTecknology: what kind of soundcard is it?
<ChewY> xello: and no work gets done
<Toma-> albertmk: then its in the Security Tab
<mongolai> GeekMaster1, not enough info.
<mister_roboto> Xello: i'm a long long time unix/vi programmer. vi is in my fingers. but just saying if it's harder, meaning just making it harder to get work done, well... that's not useful
<Xello> I know transfer it to ascii
<eternalswd> albertmk, see http://blog.grprakash.com/2006/11/08/auto-login-in-ubuntu/
<neozen> MTecknology: this information can be gotten from your computer manufacturer if its cherry hardware
<MTecknology> neozen, SigmaTel STA9250
<ChewY> mister_roboto: vi is rough
<neozen> MTecknology: ok... good
<Xello> mister_roboto: you have a good point, i missed that
<mister_roboto> ChewY: it's great for touch typists though
<ChewY> mister_roboto: gotta use letters to move around
<neozen> MTecknology: scoping out ubuntuforums.org now
<eternalswd> MTecknology, go to the terminal and open up alsamixer
<mister_roboto> ChewY: but when you finally memorize a useful set of commands, your fingers rarely have to leave the home row
<chronographer> vi is hard to learn.. nano has shortcuts at teh bottom, you need to read a manual for vi!
<mister_roboto> ChewY: that's what makes it fast
<mongolai> GeekMaster1, ubuntu doesn't seem to ship with "man sockets", so do a google search for that
<MTecknology> eternalswd, and?
<eternalswd> MTecknology, what is the input source?
<Xello> well guys its been fun, but its sleepy time, got to go to work at 7:00 am
<GeekMaster1> mongolai: I'm trying to figure out my IP address so I type "ifconfig eth0 | grep inet" and i get "inet addr" and "bcast"
<Xello> bye bye
<ChewY> mister_roboto: good point, i might pick up on that martial art
<MTecknology> eternalswd, mic
<mister_roboto> ChewY: lol
<neozen> MTecknology: hmm... nothing in the forums
<neozen> MTecknology: giving google a shot
<eternalswd> MTecknology, okay, now in alsamixer press F5
<mister_roboto> ChewY: if you wanna be a programmer, it helps a LOT to learn to touch type
<chronographer> inet add is your ip
<ChewY> mister_roboto: i need a "balanced" keyboard, this one i got has weird page up and page down settings, throws me off all the time
<eternalswd> MTecknology, what's the Capture volume set to?
<neozen> MTecknology: are you sure that isn't a SigmaTel STAC9250?
<MTecknology> 73
<neozen> MTecknology: notice the c
<GeekMaster1> chronographer: thank you
<mongolai> GeekMaster1, hold on a sec...
<ChewY> mister_roboto: when i get home from work, it totally messes up my flow
<GeekMaster1> mongolai: ok
<mister_roboto> ChewY: yeah, i understand that
<albertmk> Toma, in security there is no option for that
<MTecknology> neozen, ya, sry
<ChewY> mister_roboto: then when i go to work, i'm thrown off again
<neozen> MTecknology: lol... no problem
<eternalswd> albertmk, did you look at http://blog.grprakash.com/2006/11/08/auto-login-in-ubuntu/ yet?
<mister_roboto> ChewY: i have to say though, when i'm doing any java development, i've grown quite fond of eclipse
<neozen> MTecknology: just seemed strange that NO ONE had had problems or posted a solution on that card yet
<neozen> MTecknology: every time I've had an issue.. the ubuntuforums have already had something on it
<mongolai> GeekMaster1, OK, are you on some uni or work network?
<ChewY> mister_roboto: you know anything about whats up with libsocket in fiesty
<neozen> MTecknology: or at the very least, someone else had had the same problem and were unable to fix it
<mister_roboto> ChewY: sorry, no
<ChewY> mister_roboto: i NEED those headers
<Perdente> what program do you get so that you can record what is going on, on your monitor?
<GeekMaster1> mongolai: i'm on a college campus, yes
<MTecknology> neozen, i'm probably the first to hit this problem
<MTecknology> on this card i mena
<MTecknology> mean*
<mongolai> well, ok. Try this to get your external IP address: http://ipaddress.com/
<ChewY> mister_roboto: looks like gcc config is broken or the headers arn't where they need to be
<mongolai> ...more in a minute...
<roads-02> gsfattrj
<roads-02> ggagjjdj
<roads-02> kamu ghe
<roads-02> uugduhia
<eternalswd> MTecknology, which version of alsa do you have?
<mister_roboto> ChewY: /usr/include/sys/socket.h?
<mongolai> GeekMaster1, you there?
<GeekMaster1> mongolai: Thank you. Do you know how to figure out my subnet? eg: 192.168.(something).(something)?
<neozen> MTecknology: indeed.... laptop came w/ vista I take it?
<mongolai> yes...
<doms> any body can help me?  i wondering why my firefox starting to download my  http://localhost/testphp.php
<neozen> MTecknology: might be brand freaking new
<ChewY> mister_roboto: /usr/bin/ld
<neozen> MTecknology: quite possibly could have NO driver other then a vista driver
<mongolai> you are inet addr. Bcast is a mask.
<neozen> ....a sobering thought indeed
<mister_roboto> ChewY: you saying you can't find libsock?
<neozen> google only shows two results for it
<doms> any body can help me?  i wondering why my firefox starting to download my  http://localhost/testphp.php
<ChewY> mister_roboto: yeah
<eternalswd> doms, sounds like apache isn't configured to use php
<mongolai> ...sorry bcast is probably your router.
<neozen> ....sure sign of new hardware
<MTecknology> neozen, thank god not... Gateway M285-E Tablet PC
<doms> eternalswd: http://rafb.net/p/ZoEywO83.html    here is my pastebin
<GeekMaster1> mongolai: which one? My inet addr and bcast are two different values. Which one is my subnet mask?
<ChewY> mister_roboto: i've installed happy-coders-libsock and -dev
<mister_roboto> hmmm...
<neozen> holy crud
<mongolai> wait, you want a subnet mask, or *your computer's* personal  LAN address?
<neozen> might need to patch your kernel
<MTecknology> it's a piece of shit computer w/ no supported hardware
<neozen> http://osdir.com/ml/ubuntu.devel.kernel.general/2007-02/msg00006.html
<GeekMaster1> mongolai: I'm here
<neozen> I'm scoping that out right now
<MTecknology> I'll never choose to use a gateway computer again after this
<neozen> ...looks to be a kernel patch
<k-os> someone direct me to the RT2500 installation guide, if there is one?
<doms> eternalswd: http://rafb.net/p/ZoEywO83.html    here is my pastebin
<k-os> it's a wireless card, built on that module
<__hase> I'm having a ton of trouble trying to install ubuntu on my neighbors computer
<eternalswd> doms, not sure what to tell you then
<Pie-rate> sound isn't working in teamspeak. I'm running it in aoss
<mongolai> ifconfig will tell you your subnet mask. It's the one labeled "Mask:xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx"
<doms> eternalswd: do u have idea how to config my apache2
<Pie-rate> other things work
<eternalswd> doms, and you don't need to paste the same thing every minute.
<ChewY> mister_roboto: when i try to install from source i get another error
<Pie-rate> but TS2 isn't
<mister_roboto> ChewY: install what from source?
<GeekMaster1> mongolai: I'm using a tutorial to get my LAN working on VirtualBox. Does'nt the luink you give me show me my EXTERNAL IP address? Shouldn't I be using my internal IP address for the tutorial? The tutorial tells me to"Next, you need to replace <vbox_ip> with an IP that is within your subnet." Use the BCAST for that?
<Pie-rate> it also crashes when i try to exit it
<ChewY> mister_roboto: libsocket
<MISTERTibbs> __hase, what kind of problems??
<mongolai> ..your computer is "inet addr", and Bcast is most likely your router.
<neozen> MTecknology: this is why I do SERIOUS research into a laptop before I buy it...
<eternalswd> doms, there should be an httpd.conf or apache.conf file somewhere. try to run locate for those files.
<neozen> MTecknology: everything in there better support linux
<mister_roboto> ChewY: this is interesting. i had no idea that there was anything odd with socket libs on feisty
<__hase> well, I go to start/install and it always says something about hdc timeout
<navets> how do you link to something using href? i have my stuff in a directory called testing and my file is called blog.html
<doms> eternalswd: oki then i'll show  how they config
<MISTERTibbs> __hase, does live disk run???
<__hase> yea
<neozen> MTecknology: as a result... my first laptop purchase supported ubuntu dapper out of the box
<__hase> wait
<__hase> no
<eternalswd> MTecknology, which version of alsa do you have again I may have missed your answer?
<ChewY> mister_roboto: socket.hh:186: error: extra qualification 'Network::Socket::' on member '_check_answer'
<navets> would it be: <a href="blog.html">Blog</a>
<MTecknology> neozen, It was something my university said we HAVE to use
<neozen> MTecknology: indeed ...what version of alsa?
<__hase> Just up to the point where it asks if I want to install, check for errors, and do a memory test
<mongolai> GeekMaster1, I don't know this VirtualBox, but your comp's address *within* your subnet is almost certainly the "inet addr"
<MTecknology> eternalswd, how do i find out?
<ChewY> mister_roboto: i should have gone with freebsd heh, i just might
<MISTERTibbs> __hase, so live disk does give u the demo, but crashes on install?
<neozen> MTecknology: this patch I was referring to might be in alsa 1.0.14 final
<c00i90wn> does anyone know how to rotate the beryl cube with keyshortcuts but don't stop on the top/bottom caps?
<eternalswd> MTecknology, quickest way is to open up synaptic and search for alsa-base
<neozen> MTecknology: and thus possibly in all future versions
<GeekMaster1> mongolai: so if the tutorial says "Next, you need to replace <vbox_ip> with an IP that is within your subnet. It doesn't matter what it is, I use 192.168.1.161" and my BCAST says 10.100.678.987, use 10.100.168.(anything)?
<Frogzoo> c00i90wn: disabling top/bottom faces is in options
<doms> eternalswd: http://rafb.net/p/X1EI9O75.html
<neozen> MTecknology: get to a terminal and type aptitude show alsa-base
<c00i90wn> Frogzoo: but that disables it for mouse rotation
<MTecknology> 1.0.13-3ubuntu1
<neozen> MTecknology: also make sure you've upgraded all your packages to latest version
<c00i90wn> Frogzoo: unless I'm not looking at the right place
<ChewY> i might be doing something wrong
<neozen> MTecknology: sudo aptitude update
<c00i90wn> Frogzoo: but looked for it several times
<ChewY> ./configure make make install
<mongolai> GeekMaster1, yea that link was for the external network address. the WAN side.
<neozen> MTecknology: sudo aptitude upgrade
<ChewY> is what i'm running
<mongolai> ...
<GeekMaster1> ok. Thank you mongolai.
<neozen> MTecknology: if it looks like it wants to install a new kernel, install the kernel and reboot
<mongolai> ...Aside from that, I can't really help you because I don't know the VBox thing.
<MTecknology> neozen, is apt-get good enough?
<daquino> how do i get sound in flash 9 firefox
<k1gwb> Is there any way to 'turn on' visual feedback when entering a password into sudo?
<neozen> MTecknology: yes ... for this purpose apt-get is just fine
<Pie-rate> WHHHHHHHHHHHHHHY doesn't teamspeak work?
<neozen> MTecknology: since you won't be removing the updates you get
<lo4fer> how many lines of code in the recent versions of linux kernels approximately
<MTecknology> nothing to install
<neozen> lo4fer: would you like english or metric?
<doms> eternalswd: heres from httpd.conf  http://rafb.net/p/dHsKew73.html
<greg_g> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<mongolai> lo4fer, you really want to know?
<neozen> lo4fer: a shit-ton or a metric-assload respectively
<Goetmet> has anyone installed the new compiz fusion ?
<vzduch> *omfg*
<ChewY> such a waste of time, i need to bump out this msql code, and ubuntu is bugged
<vlt> can't get usb headphone to work with firefox
<vzduch> USB headphones? *shudder*
<ChewY> mysql*
<mongolai> GeekMaster1, did that help? I hope you get it figured out. You should check out:   insecure.org   to learn more about IP address..
<neozen> vlt: indeed
<vlt> every thing works but firefox
<vzduch> headphones are supposed to be connected to the soundcard, not to USB..
<doms> eternalswd: did you get the pastebin
<vlt> these work with skype
<lo4fer> yes i would like to know
<neozen> vlt: is that that one they have on their site for 9.99?
<neozen> vlt: they don't show the jack in the pic
<vlt> no their not usb
<neozen> vlt: good
<eternalswd> doms, yes, go to http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_PHP_for_Apache_HTTP_Server and make sure you've done everything to test it.
<neozen> vlt: I'll probably be buying that one when I finally do get a headset
<trpr> vzduch: i dunno. if they don't require their own soundcard i can see where they might have their use
<neozen> vlt: usb headsets just seem....... not right to me
<doms> eternalswd: ok then  talk to you later
<neozen> vlt: I see too much potential for kaboom
<Goetmet> any compiz comp/compiz fusion user here?
<doms> eternalswd: anyway i'am using feisty fawn verion
<neozen> Goetmet: try #ubuntu-effects
<vlt> usb mic works, other mic doesn't
<__hase> Goetmet: Does Beryl count?
<neozen> Goetmet: you're bound to find everyone running EVERYTHING there
<Goetmet> ok thanks neozen
<eternalswd> MTecknology, you may want to compile alsa for yourself.  I've got a Sigmatel STAC9221 and support in 1.0.14 is better.
<neozen> Goetmet: that's the channel for beryl/compix thingies
* vzduch doesn't run everything ;)
<MTecknology> eternalswd, dload from source?
<neozen> eternalswd: yay.... someone who can fix!
<neozen> MTecknology: aye
<neozen> MTecknology: download from source
<MTecknology> ... fun
<neozen> MTecknology: need help walking through compiling the module?
<mister_roboto> ChewY: the socket functions are in libc
* neozen tilts his head in the direction of eternalswd 
<vzduch> as for building from src.. I chose to build Audacious myself.. the build in backports is outdated, and sid packages won't install
<neozen> sounds like he's done it himself
<MTecknology> neozen, i'll try it out
<eternalswd> MTecknology, you want alsa-driver alsa-utils and alsa-lib
<b33r> Is there a program to encrypt/decrypt RC4 on ubuntu?
<neozen> vzduch: I built mplayer from source forever
<vzduch> what's RC4?
<neozen> vzduch: this is when it wasn't in the repositories
<ChewY> mister_roboto: package name?
<neozen> vzduch: md5 I think
<crimsun> eternalswd: gateways need current alsa-kernel hg.  alsa-driver 1.0.14 is insufficient.
<MTecknology> eternalswd, any direct links? :P
<GeekMaster1> mongolai: you sure "BCAST" is my subnet mask?
<crimsun> further, only alsa-kernel and alsa-driver are necessary.  Don't touch alsa-lib and alsa-utils.
<neozen> O.o another one wading in...
<neozen> MTecknology: I think its gonna be ok
<vlt> any ideas on the firefox/flash audio?
<mister_roboto> you should have it with the base system (the library)   it's needed by almost everything
<MTecknology> neozen, ?
<mongolai> GeekMaster1, no. that's your gateway. "Mask:xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx" is your subnet mask.
<mister_roboto> ChewY: i wrote a simple program that created a socket and it linked without specifying any libs at all
<neozen> MTecknology: talk to crimsun he'll probably be FAR more help then I
<ChewY> mister_roboto: i just got it to a compile doing the same thing
<mister_roboto> ChewY: then i googled a bit and it said on linux the socket functions are part of libc
<JerseyMonkey> I have a tv tuner in my pcmia slot, and I was recomended installing TvTime. It seems to detect the card at /dev/video0, but I cannot get it to play component cable. How do I tell it to read the component cable, or is there another app I should be using?
<eternalswd> MTecknology, yep, seems to know more than me as well
<mongolai> Ignore loopback
<mister_roboto> ChewY: well there you go :)   they are not in a separate library here
<mongolai> or device lo
<ChewY> mister_roboto: libc == c STL?
<Toulouse> ey guys, i just got a new hdd, but i want to clone the hdd i have running ubuntu and put it on that hdd, how do i do this?
* neozen lassos crimsun and tosses the rope to MTecknology 
<MTecknology> crimsun, you have any easy way to get me the newest alsa?
<Toulouse> basically, how do i make a  backup of this hard drive on the new one?
<mister_roboto> ChewY: no, not stl.   stl is mostly all templates in header files
<crimsun> MTecknology: it's fairly straightforward.  Install the following packages: build-essential mercurial autoconf automake1.7
<neozen> easy... and kernel module compilation .... don't seem negotiated in my mind
<neozen> ...yet
<ChewY> mister_roboto: thx, this will be enough to get me going tomorrow
<vlt> can't get usb headphone to work with firefox
<Toulouse> what is the recommended way to back up a complete harddrive on another?
<neozen> chewy: I think the stl is libc++std or something like that
<Toulouse> he's gone
<crimsun> MTecknology: next, execute: hg clone http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa-driver alsa-driver && hg clone http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa-kernel alsa-kernel
<Ainokea> hi
<cafuego> Toulouse: Depends. If you need a complete mirror inc partitons, dd or partimage or somesuch. If all you need is the data, rsync.
<neozen> never heard of hg before
<Ainokea> I cant seem to figure out why ubuntu wont start... any suggestions?
<cafuego> mercurial - versioning syste,
<crimsun> MTecknology: next, execute: cd alsa-driver && ./hgcompile --with-oss=yes --with-sequencer=yes --with-kernel=/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build && make && sudo make install-modules
<neozen> Ainokea: what's your ram situation?
<vzduch> neozen: libstdc++
<Ainokea> 2 gigs
<neozen> Ainokea: how much have you got?
<neozen> Ainokea: hmmmm
<Toulouse> cafuego: i want to make the other hard drive exacltly like the one i have, but the other (new) one has more capacity
<crimsun> MTecknology: after all those steps complete, you should reboot.
<Music_Shuffle> Ainokea, what exactly is going wrong?
<cafuego> s/versioning/yet another - why exactly do we need so many/
<neozen> Ainokea: any scary text on startup?
<eternalswd> Toulouse, you could look at http://www.partimage.org/Main_Page
<Ainokea> well I'm trying to install it
<MTecknology> crimsun, how long doesw it take to do that first command?
<neozen> Ainokea: think bright red flashy things
<MTecknology> "adding file changes"
<Music_Shuffle> Ainokea, and what happens?
<mongolai> Ainokea, probably an ACPI or APIC issue...
<neozen> apic?
<Ainokea> I set start ubuntu and install
<cafuego> Toulouse: I'd probably go with rsync, and just copy the data onto new empty aprtitions.
* neozen googles apic
<mongolai> ...nevermind...
<Ainokea> then it goes to the screen that says ubuntu and progress bar. It just stops there
<MTecknology> crimsun, nevermind it moved - i'll try that all out :)
<eternalswd> neozen, MTecknology, well, I'm out of here, got some other things to do.
<neozen> cafuego: we need many ...because that's the nature of good software
<neozen> cafuego: choice
<MTecknology> eternalswd, aight, ty
<Ainokea> any suggestions?
<neozen> imho
<vzduch> btw.. I haven't found out yet how to pass options to the livecd kernel on boot
<neozen> vzduch: you can't
<vzduch> what?
<neozen> vzduch: use the alternate cd
<neozen> vzduch: kills the whole boot-promt necessity
<neozen> *prompt
<mongolai> vzduch, there's an option for that. Hit an arrow key to stop the timer then read the screen. I don't remember what it says...
<vzduch> would be good for troubleshooting if you could at least choose to boot w/o splash
<neozen> O.o
* neozen makes a note and fires up a vm to test it out
<mongolai> ...but there is an option to edit the command line.
<vzduch> which is?
<GeekMaster1> THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HELP EVERYONE
<RoC_MM> you read the bottom of the screen
<mongolai> hmmm, maybe "e" for edit. I'n not sure, but it's there
<RoC_MM> it's like F something
<Ainokea> should I try to use a differnet method ot install ubuntu?
<neozen> Ainokea: I would
<vzduch> I read something like that in the help screen, but it doesn't say how to edit the boot line
<neozen> Ainokea: try the alternate install
<sinep> HAAALP
* neozen throws a life preserver @ sinep
<RoC_MM> yeah
<RoC_MM> it shows the boot line on the screen
<javadan> Hello
<RoC_MM> then you edit it with the keyboard
<mongolai> vzduch, it guides you through it when you hit whatever key needs to be hit
<neozen> sinep: no drowning here you!
<Ainokea> k
<NeoGeo64> I'm afraid if I use Linux too much, I will forget how to use Windows and appear retarded in front of others.
<NeoGeo64> im being serious
<sinep> :)
<neozen> NeoGeo64: lol
<vzduch> *omfg*
<roho> that's hilarious
<neozen> NeoGeo64: been ls'ing at dos prompt have we?
<roho> but it's happened to me
<vzduch> NeoGeo64: I'd worry 'bout somethin' else..
<NeoGeo64> neozen, actually, YES!
<NeoGeo64> i have
<sinep> Okie dokie.
<neozen> common issue
<NeoGeo64> i forget to type dir in dos alot.
<RoC_MM> NeoGeo64, just act snide like some of the Mac people.  Tell them you've reached enlightenment.
<neozen> hell
<sinep> I need to find the my iPood so that I can mount it.
<neozen> tell them you RUN enlightenment
<sinep> Can ya help me?
<RoC_MM> yeah
<PanzerMKZ> I type ls at the dos prompt all the time
<javadan> I reached enlightenment with my Mac and installed Linux.
<PanzerMKZ> but am wondering what to put in xorg.conf for a Matrox G450
<TaRDy> Hey using ubuntu 7.04 x64, I'm having issues viewing flash, I was told to use nspluginwrapper is this right?
<PanzerMKZ> for the drivers
<neozen> NeoGeo64: and when they look confused give them this url: http://enlightenment.sourceforge.net/
<PanzerMKZ> vid drive
<neozen> NeoGeo64: and grin
<plastikmatik> when i do apt-get dist-upgrade it tries to upgrade some packages that i dont want to.... how can i prevent apt-get dist-upgrade to upgrade some packages that i dont want to upgrade?
<neozen> javadan: I've known quite a few people who just installed an x server and gnome
<neozen> javadan: on top of mac os
<sinep> Hmmm
<neozen> sinep: yeah we can help
<neozen> sinep: soon as you ask a question
<NeoGeo64> ls is better than dir
<plastikmatik> any ideas?
<NeoGeo64> dir is 3 letters
<sinep> I did. It an extremely easy question.
<neozen> plastikmatik: I don't think it works like that
<Vich> doskey ls=dir
<neozen> plastikmatik: which packages are you looking to avoid?
<javadan> neozen: I installed linux on my old iBook- worked pretty good.
<sinep> I need to find where a usb device is located so I can mount it.
<neozen> sinep: are you in graphical ubuntu?
<sinep> Kubuntu does not appear to auto-mount things and it is helluva lot differnt than Arch.
<IcemanV9> NeoGeo64: alias dir=ls in your terminal ... that way you won't forget ;)
<sinep> neozen: Yes.
<plastikmatik> neozen : linux-generic linux-headers-2.6.20-16 linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic linux-image-generic linux-libc-dev linux-restricted-modules-common linux-restricted-modules-generic
<neozen> sinep: OHHH you're in kubuntu
<plastikmatik> neozen : lol, everything that starts with linux-*
<vzduch> Kubuntu does auto-mount things.. worked w/ my Samsung MP3 player ever since
<javadan> I am having problems printing to an hp3650 from my linux box via Samba. Connects okay, print job appears, but printer then hangs.  Driver issue?
<neozen> plastikmatik: something wrong with the new kernel?
<sinep> Hmm
<plastikmatik> neozen : i just want to keep things as they are
<neozen> plastikmatik: .................
<neozen> plastikmatik: then don't do a dist-upgrade
<sinep> vzduch: It doesn't auto-mount anything for me.
<neozen> plastikmatik: things will remain EXACTLY as they are
<plastikmatik> sometimes when i upgrade my kernel the video card stop working
<neozen> plastikmatik: AH
<plastikmatik> neozen : i want to dist-upgrade all packages less those ones
<sinep> ...
<neozen> plastikmatik: that can be fixed
<plastikmatik> is there some way to do that ?
<neozen> plastikmatik: laptop?
<plastikmatik> yes
<neozen> plastikmatik: thinkpad?
<sinep> There isn't a command to display where it is at?
<plastikmatik> no, dell
<neozen> plastikmatik: or late model dell
<neozen> plastikmatik: intel945gm
<vzduch> sinep: a hot-plugged USB storage device should be shown as an icon on the desktop or in Konqueror -> Storage media
<plastikmatik> ati
<plastikmatik> x1300
<neozen> plastikmatik: breaks when you hit the brightness keys?
<plastikmatik> nope
<plastikmatik> it's ok right now
<neozen> plastikmatik: screen goes blank?
<neozen> plastikmatik: on the newest kernel I mean
<plastikmatik> since my kernel is running perfect, i dont want to upgrade it
<neozen> plastikmatik: can't do that
<plastikmatik> so i cant dist-upgrade all packages less a few ones ?
<plastikmatik> that i specify
<neozen> plastikmatik: nope
<plastikmatik> mm ok, an alternative could be just to install the new kernel but not using it ?
<neozen> plastikmatik: code it.... and resolve dependencies sanely... and you will be as god
<plastikmatik> the new kernel wont replace my current one right?
<neozen> plastikmatik: problem lies in newer packages which REQUIRE that newer kernel
<plastikmatik> hmmm
<neozen> plastikmatik: happens quite frequently in a dist upgrade
<plastikmatik> grrrrrr
<neozen> plastikmatik: lol
<doms> eternalswd: http://rafb.net/p/SQD6ag85.html
<neozen> plastikmatik: just upgrade your distro
<doms> eternalswd: http://rafb.net/p/SQD6ag85.html
<neozen> plastikmatik: and we'll fix what breaks
<plastikmatik> lol
<neozen> plastikmatik: you're not in xubuntu right?
<plastikmatik> no
<plastikmatik> ubuntu feisty
<vzduch> plastikmatik: the new kernel will be added to your Grub (or Lilo), you can still boot the old kernel unless you explicitly uninstall it
<doms> anybody can hep my  apache php configuration  http://rafb.net/p/SQD6ag85.html  check this link
<neozen> plastikmatik: ..................then don't upgrade
<doms> anybody can hel my  apache php configuration  http://rafb.net/p/SQD6ag85.html  check this link
<neozen> plastikmatik: you shouldn't need to upgrade at all if you're running feisty
<doms> anybody can help my  apache php configuration  http://rafb.net/p/SQD6ag85.html  check this link
<neozen> plastikmatik: dist upgrade anyway
<neozen> plastikmatik: feisty is latest version
<MrOtacon> hey guys - i need help fast... how do you kill a task from in the console?
<Ravenndude`> What's better for playing DVDs, totem-xine or totem-gstreamer?
<neozen> kill
<neozen> MrOtacon: kill
<MrOtacon> neozen: Just Kill - Then task name?
<LCCUB> MrOtacon: do ps x, get the PID of the task and then kill it
<neozen> MrOtacon: kill -9 pidofprogramtokill
<neozen> MrOtacon: you need its pid
<vzduch> Ravenndude`: use whatever pleases you
<SperMite_> anyone using amarok on ubuntu feisty>
<TaJMoX> How do I use an image as the panel background in XFCE ?
<MrOtacon> neozen: Ok - thanks man
<k1gwb> SperMite_: i am
<neozen> Ravenndude`: I use mplayer personally
<neozen> Ravenndude`: mplayer-nogui specifically
<MTecknology> crimsun, my progs still freeze/crash when i try to record
<upfwnv03> MrOtacon you can also do a kill -KILL <pidofprogramtokill>
<SperMite_> k1gwb have any problems getting it setup?
<brianm_> HEy all. Is it possible to do a 6.06 LTS to 6.10 upgrade without X? (ie, update-manager)
<neozen> brianm_: yes
<doms> anybody can help my  apache php configuration  http://rafb.net/p/SQD6ag85.html  check this link
<crimsun> MTecknology: are you actually setting an element to Capture _and_ unmuting Capture?
<neozen> brianm_: something like sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<MTecknology> crimsun, .... don't know
<neozen> ...make that apt-get
<Ravenndude`> The reason I ask is because totem automatically plays the movie when I insert a disc, but when I try to open totem and play the disc it says I need a plug in. VLC plays it fine, but about once every two min for ten seconds, I have no sound
<crimsun> MTecknology: then no, you're not.  Do so.
<brianm_> neozen: neozen doesn't do the distriubtion
<torpedo|dog> Is anybody here familiar with the ipw4965
<MTecknology> crimsun, .........
<vzduch> neozen: aptitude is just fine
<brianm_> there are various instructions around but they all say "beware, dragons be thar!"
<neozen> brianm_: eh?
<LCCUB> jrib: if you're there thanks again for the alias thing, been using it a ton :)
<torpedo|dog> oops, the ipw4965 network cards. Can they use ipw3945?
<neozen> brianm_: are you running xubuntu or something?
<neozen> torpedo|dog: ...um... yes
<vzduch> neozen, brianm_: don't forget to adjust /etc/apt/sources.list accordingly before doing so
<brianm_> neozen: right now, 6.06 LTS server
<neozen> torpedo|dog: they work just fine out of box
<neozen> brianm_: there we go....
<brianm_> ?
<torpedo|dog> neozen: not this one, it's a Thinkpad T41 with a 4965 card that does not work.
<TaRDy> im looking in synaptic and cant find nspluginwrapper
<brianm_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades#head-d8c4cd1dd987e54723fef2760b37f9279487551f
<brianm_> for instance
<neozen> torpedo|dog: oh wait.... you asked about 4965
<idr0p> was the beryl install hard/
<javadan> I have an hp3650 running on a winxp box that I'm using Samba to connect to; it connects great but the print jobs hang the printer.  Any ideas?
<torpedo|dog> neozen: yeah, that 1020 makes all the difference:(
<ivanAlvarez> , does anyone know about a good tutorial to install compiz-fusion?
<neozen> indeed
<neozen> torpedo|dog: sorry for the misunderstanding
<torpedo|dog> Should I just go the ndiswrapper route for now, do you think?
<neozen> ivanAlvarez: ask the people in #ubuntu-effects
<torpedo|dog> neozen: it's all good; that's the type of misreading I'd make :P
<neozen> ivanAlvarez: they handle all the beryl/compiz support
<ivanAlvarez> neozen: thank you
<neozen> torpedo|dog: why cant the world be like ubuntu and use names for versions instead of numbers
<torpedo|dog> well
<neozen> feisty, dapper, edgy etc is SOO MUCH LESS ERROR PRONE
<neozen> lol
<brianm_> neozen: hmm, does it really need desktop installed? it is a headless server...
<neozen> desktop?
<vzduch> neozen: most distros do have names.. only they don't use them in public
<brianm_> "The appropriate desktop package for your version of Ubuntu must also be installed. "
<javadan> I have an hp3650 running on a winxp box that I'm using Samba to connect to; it connects great but the print jobs hang the printer.  Any ideas?
<neozen> brianm_: its trying to install ubuntu-desktop?
<doms> anybody can help my  apache php configuration  http://rafb.net/p/SQD6ag85.html  check this link
<doms> anybody can help my  apache php configuration  http://rafb.net/p/SQD6ag85.html  check this link
<brianm_> neozen: I really don't want to
<neozen> brianm_: perfectly understandable
<brianm_> doms: best way to install apache+php is not to use ones produced by packagers
<moustafa> Can nobody help me? I want to delete a root folder ( realplay ) on my desktop
<neozen> brianm_: find the eye for your particular server and poke it
<brianm_> neozen: ?
<neozen> brianm_: ignore that message
<brianm_> :-)
<ivanAlvarez> neozen: no one answers
<neozen> brianm_: and just keep going with the install
<moustafa> Can nobody help me? I want to delete a root folder ( realplay ) on my desktop
<crimsun> MTecknology: look at your `amixer`
<Defdef> Hello, I am trying to install ATI drivers that are located on my desktop. I am new to linux. I am in konsole, and know the command to run the file, but how to I browse to it's location in Konsole? Is it home/desktop?
<neozen> ivanAlvarez: ......... well... its not exactly business hours in there I suppose
<vzduch> doms: no duplicate lines plz.. you won't be overlooked if there is someone who can help :)
<javadan> moustafa: use sudo
<ivanAlvarez> lol
<moustafa> How
<Pie-rate> is there an open source alternative to ventrilo and teamspeak?
<moustafa> Can you tell me what can i type in tremenal?
<vzduch> sudo rm -rf ~/Desktop/$nameOfFolder/
<neozen> doms: I had no problems getting apache2 and php working with the ubuntu packages
<moustafa> Thank you
<neozen> doms: worked just fine for me
<neozen> doms: what exactly are you doing that's so special?
<javadan> moustafa: without knowing exactly what you're deleting it would be something like "sudo rm blah".  Type your root password when prompted.  Make sure you know what you're deleting first.
<neozen> doms: summarize its good for you
<Defdef> Anyone?
<linax> hello
<predaeus_> Pie-rate, the Jabber protocol has an extension or something for voice, not sure what jabber client and server supports it though
<javadan> Hello linax
<LCCUB> Defdef: /username/home/desktop/filename
<vzduch> Defdef: usually it'd be /home/$username/Desktop/
<LCCUB> oops I switched it sorry
<vzduch> LCCUB: don't spread misinformation, m8 :D
<LCCUB> too tired
<Pie-rate> predaeus_: this is for organizing a group of people in an MMO, and i HATE HATE HATE HATE BOTH ventrilo AND teamspeak.
<linax> ok so a friend of mine has posted up something on the ubuntu forums if you guys happen to be using DSP-500 you may find it handy :) I know i did
<njero> Hi all, I have Feisty, everytime I boot things work but the boot sits for a long time (20 seconds?) on "Checking File Systems" at the message "fsck 1.40-WIP checking file systems". This is after it has checked the main root fs. Any ideas on how to make that faster. I have a secondary partition which is 40 megs of fat32
<Pie-rate> predaeus_: so it has to be something that multiple people can use at once
<linax> could use skype =/
<neozen> doms: install libapache2-mod-php5
<mongolai> is there a kubuntu channel?
<javadan> I have an hp3650 running on a winxp box that I'm using Samba to connect to; it connects great but the print jobs hang the printer.  Any ideas?
<neozen> doms: and force restart of apache
<njero> javadan, have you tried cups?
<doms> neozen: yeah even in my edgy  version i did successly install those things but in my feisty  i dont know  but my pastebin looks ok
<freeagy> os[Linux 2.6.20-16-generic i686]  distro[Debian 4.0]  cpu[2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz @ 1.63GHz]  mem[Physical : 2026MB, 76.5% free]  disk[Total : 361.05GB, 94.10% Free]  video[10de:0193]  sound[] 
<doms> neozen:  http://rafb.net/p/SQD6ag85.html
<neozen> doms: install libapache2-mod-php5
<mongolai> Defdef, i haven't used KDE in years, but desktop might be a hidden file
<linax> so for anyone interested..........
<linax> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=480930
<doms> neozen:  yes i done that mod-php5 see my pastebin
<neozen> doms: hmm... interesting
<linax> it does work as i tried it out myself :)
<rondinelli> alguem do brasil pode me ajudar?
<mongolai> ... that is something like ".desktop" <- notice the preceding *dot* character
<yurimxpxman> doms: are you trying to get php working in apache?
<linax> gets the inline control working on the dsp 500
<kdiggdy> how do i get to the control center?
<neozen> yurimxpxman: yeah looks like
<doms> yurimxpxman: yes
<mongolai> kdiggdy, gnome?
<kdiggdy> yea
<doms> yurimxpxman:  http://rafb.net/p/SQD6ag85.html
<vzduch> freeagy: #debian exists =D
<yurimxpxman> doms: sudo aptitude install php5-apache2-mod-bt
<dmordan> Hello all.  Anyone familar with connecting evolution to exchange?
<neozen> doms: in the future... just tell it to install LAMP packages when you install ubuntu
<linax> is there a way to see users in here using xchat?
<Arenlor> I'm trying to use Pidgin but when I go to connect to MSN it complains about not having the SSL libraries and I can't find them in the synaptic package manager, or at least I don't know what to look for, any help?
<mongolai> use the menu editor if it's not currently installd
<neozen> doms: will make your life one hell of a lot easier
<kdiggdy> mongolai, yea
<doms> yurimxpxman:  ok
<vzduch> linax: what for?
<mongolai> wait, what?
<kdiggdy> mongolai, how do i get to the menu editor?
<javadan> njero: No, I have not tried CUPS yet. I didn't see any reason why it shouldn't work.  The print job appears in the spooler on the xp box, but hangs the print when the service hits it.
<vzduch> kdiggdy: in Gnome, right-click the menu
<neozen> yurimxpxman: bittorrent.....?
<doms> yurimxpxman:  access for bittorent
<mongolai> in GNOME go to "system/preferences/main menu"
<yurimxpxman> neozen, doms: it works :-P
<doms> yurimxpxman:  let me try
<neozen> yurimxpxman: now that's funny
<njero> javadan, in feisty I ended using a different driver than the default for my pcl 5. Might want to read http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-109162.html
<yurimxpxman> neozen: I know, but it works :-P
<kdiggdy> mongolai, im there now
<neozen> no doubt
<neozen> ...that's... broken
<javadan> njero: Thanks much; I'll have a look.
<doms> yurimxpxman:  ahahah
<kdiggdy> got it thanks :)
<mongolai> vzduch, -- thanks for the tip!! I didn't know that
<vzduch> mongolai: yw
<linax> how do i register on here?
<linax> nvm
<yurimxpxman> doms: success?
<neozen> linax: /msg nickserv register help
<doms> yurimxpxman:  hey  installation complete  so i need to clear my cache
<mongolai> kdiggdy, then go down to preferences and check the "control center box"
<njero> javadan, I had to download my driver off of hp's linux area on their site. There were 3 or 4 drivers I had to try until I got it. Then I setup the printer via cups as its own network node
<doms> yurimxpxman:  then restart browser
<doms> yurimxpxman:  w8
<kdiggdy> mongolai, i click it then it uncheacks it self
<neozen> doms: yeah... hopefully you've been doing that each time
<kdiggdy> mongolai, fixed it there now thanks :)
<mongolai> kdiggdy, that's a bug. Sometimes it will do that.
<brianm_> neozen: here goes, thanks!
<mongolai> kdiggdy, is that the one you wanted?
<doms> yurimxpxman:  http://localhost/testphp.php    unable to connect
<njero> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<njero> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<kdiggdy> mongolai, yep, thanks
<yurimxpxman> doms: do you have apache2 installed?
<mongolai> cool ;)
<vzduch> moin varka.. why so early up on a Friday? ;)
<neozen> well all ... its that time again
<javadan> njero: I didn't realize that hp had linux drivers on their site.  I guess I always just assume they're unavailable. :)
<doms> yurimxpxman:   http://rafb.net/p/SQD6ag85.html    the pastebin  this how i install my apache and php
<njero> :)
<neozen> ...time go go collapse and watch a little anime
<njero> HP+Linux++
<Aviatrixie> hp is linux friendly
<doms> yurimxpxman:   pls read my pastbin
<neozen> before I get up again tomorrow.... and apply for jobs again
<neozen> ....dratted college graduation
<neozen> ...now I have to do stuff
* neozen grins
<vzduch> njero: at least when it comes to printing
<njero> Anyone have any place to check why I would need to run fsck on every boot if I am shutting down safely?
<njero> vzduch, :)
<neozen> njero: your hd is kaboom
<doms> yurimxpxman:   did you see the pastebin
<njero> WHA?
<mongolai> Aviatrixie, how are the printer/scanner system from HP for linux. Their windows drivers tend to really suck
<neozen> njero: or you're using riserfs
<yurimxpxman> doms: reading now
<vzduch> neozen: huh?
<neozen> njero: I think that needs a check on every boot
<javadan> I surprised when I found linux drivers for my Epson 3170 scanner.  Installed them and it works incredibly well.
<njero> neozen  hmm, I am using a default feisty install... is that resierfs for Fat32?
<Arenlor> Does anyone know the name for the SSL Libraries?
<doms> neozen: hey  do you any suggestion about my configuration
<neozen> kaboom........... farely self explanitory
<doms> neozen:  http://rafb.net/p/SQD6ag85.html
<neozen> doms: nope
<vzduch> neozen: I have exclusively ext3 partitions (apart from the Windoze partitions).. it still fsck's on every bootup
<mongolai> Arenlor, for apache2?
<neozen> doms: and I've seen it
<vzduch> every distro does that, fwiw
<Arenlor> mongolai, no for Ubuntu to connect to MSNIM
<vzduch> njero: 'reiserfs for FAT32'? what do you mean?
* neozen shrugs.... 
<neozen> I too am confused
<mongolai> ohhh... sorry, I don't.
<doms> neozen:  it looks my configuration is ok right?
<neozen> doms: I suppose
<k1gwb> For some reason my dhcp server isn't serving addresses, could anyone perhaps help with that?
<doms> neozen:  i dont know where the bugs came from?
<njero> vzduch, I am not sure....  my dev/sda5 is UUID=375E-2944  /media/sda5 vfat  defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0 1
<doms> neozen:  :)
<neozen> doms: haven't done much work w/ installing php/mysql/apache... I just let the ubuntu-server installation do the right things for me
<neozen> and it WORKS
<vzduch> njero: ReiserFS has nothing to do w/ FAT32
<neozen> haven't had a single issue
<doms> neozen:  ah after server installation u install the desktop
<njero> doms: what was your q? I just installed php 4 days ago
<brianm_> doms: best way to install apache+php is not to use ones produced by packagers :-)
<ivanAlvarez> neozen: which was the chanell you sent me?
<neozen> lol
<mongolai> neozen, does that come with a working SMB server/client?
<Aviatrixie> mongolai: I've only used my HP 1210v all in one. It's typical of the technology now... sell her a cheaply built piece if crap and hope it lasts long enough to unload a few over-priced ink carts. My carts lasted for not even one refill.
<DisabledDuck> how do i reconfigure xorg.conf?
<dmordan> anyone able to troubleshoot a evolution/exchange issue?
* njero tends to agree with Brianm_
<doms> njero: read my installation configuration then let me  know  if theres missing in it  http://rafb.net/p/SQD6ag85.html
<neozen> brianm_: I can see the merits of this... but when I just want a secure locked down server up yesterday... I install ubuntu server w/ LAMP
<k1gwb> DisabledDuck: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<vzduch> k1gwb: *xserver-xorg
<yurimxpxman> doms: have you tried installing apache2-common?
<Aviatrixie> so.... nix compatability rates a 10... HP quality rates a 2
<neozen> brianm_: one of these days, I'll lose my mind and install it all from scratch
<doms> yurimxpxman:   nope
<b33r> Is there a program to encrypt/decrypt RC4 on ubuntu?
<mongolai> Aviatrixie, HP windows drivers tend to be *severely* bloated. is it the same with linux?
<doms> yurimxpxman:   do i need that package
<doms> yurimxpxman:   let me try
<yurimxpxman> doms: possibly
<k1gwb> vzduch: oh oops...i just hit tab and it autocompletes
<neozen> brianm_: something tells me the two events will occur simultaneously
<ivanAlvarez> neozen: where do i deal with the beryl stuff?
<neozen> ivanAlvarez: #beryl
<neozen> ivanAlvarez: or #ubuntu-effects
<vzduch> k1gwb: then you better browse the nicklist *gg*
<neozen> or you ask here... and be PATIENT
<doms> yurimxpxman:   ups  my apache2.2-common is already installed
<neozen> nighty night all
<mongolai> night
<kdiggdy> hey anyone know the hotkeys to move around the cube
<doms> yurimxpxman:   and the mpm-prefork
<kdiggdy> or to make the cube rotate?
<DisabledDuck> that didn't work
<k1gwb> if I pastebin my dhcp.conf file is that enough to try to diagnose why it won't serve addresses?
<DigitalNinja> Anyone know how to find out which packages came from backports
<yurimxpxman> doms: man apache-modconf
<mongolai> DisabledDuck, I didn't see your original problem. What was it?
<dvs01> i heard that grsecurity is discontinued due to loss of a sponsor. are there any alternatives to it?
<vzduch> DisabledDuck: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<njero> doms we would need to see your confs I think... are you on feisty?
<doms> yurimxpxman:   the document  ok i will try
<doms> yurimxpxman:  yeah feisty fawn
<vzduch> DisabledDuck: k1gwb produced a typo :)
<doms> yurimxpxman:  but those cofiguration works fine in my edgy
<Aviatrixie> mongolai: my last HP printer floated onto my desktop... looking like it had spent the last 10 days floating in my swimming pool. It was dead, and so bloated the local constibulary inssisted my husband had to be the culprit.
<yurimxpxman> doms: pastebin your httpd.conf file
<vzduch> worked fine for me after installing Nvidia driver
<mongolai> LOL
<doms> yurimxpxman:  ok
<dvs01> oh wait.. tis still alive
<DigitalNinja> is there a good tool for configuring Apache?
<njero> doms, drop a test.html in /var/www/ and see if it is getting served
<mongolai> yep, that's about right
<kdiggdy> mongolai, do you know how to make the cube rotate?
<DigitalNinja> I'm thinking Webmin but you would have to put all the Apache config files int one
<mongolai> no sorry. I can't use those effects.
<kdiggdy> k
<brianm_> neozen... oh well
<brianm_> I am just finicky about my apache installs :-)
<doms> yurimxpxman:  yeah theres an index.html  and the testphp.php in /var/www
<mongolai> brianm_, you gotta be ;P
<varka> moin vzduch, the early bird catches the worm ;)
<mongolai> one file falls outta place and a fellow wil pull all his hair out
<kootaphor>  okay so here's a puzzle for ya. I open up rhythmbox to try to listen to a radio station---one of the sources listed (along with Library, Podcasts, Radio, etc) -- it says "SHELLY'S LIMEWIRE TUNES" with 3 random albums showing up.  They don't play. double yew tee eff.
<doms> yurimxpxman:  http://rafb.net/p/Imk4jw84.html    here the httpd.conf
<imbecile> hey guys i installed a vm with xp on it and it wont connect to the internet..options are my intel card (which i already tried) vlance or vmxnet what should i try?
<qnyc> DigitalNinja, one way is: apt-cache policy pkgname
<wols_> vmware
<mongolai> kootaphor, did you manually input the URI for the stream?
<doms> yurimxpxman:  http://rafb.net/p/Imk4jw84.html    here the httpd.conf
<wols_> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<doms> yurimxpxman:  did you see my httpd.conf
<yurimxpxman> doms: yes
<DigitalNinja> qnyc: apt-cache
<doms> yurimxpxman:  ok
<doms> yurimxpxman:  :)
<DigitalNinja> qnyc: That's if my cache is still there
<DigitalNinja> qnyc: Does it get deleted?
<yurimxpxman> doms: I think you're missing something.. lemme check mine. one sec
<qnyc> DigitalNinja, this cache is the package information downloaded from the repositories, so no
<kootaphor> mongolai -yes, and that's also a problem I'm having. But I'm also curious about this' SHELLY'S LIMEWIRE TUNES thing.  I don't know anyone named shelly and I don't use limewire
<doms> yurimxpxman:  wow  what is it?
<doms> yurimxpxman:  i hope we can track it
<qnyc> DigitalNinja, and so it nicely works for not-installed packages also
<mongolai> kootaphor, have you tried "steamtuner" + "xmms" for internet radio?
<doms> yurimxpxman: keep tracking on it, i'am still looking the missing configuration
<yurimxpxman> doms: pastebin the results of this: ls /etc/apache2/mods-available|less
<wYns-54> DCC SEND C:\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<mongolai> kootaphor, what's the direct URI for that station?
<doms> yurimxpxman: ok
* elkbuntu sighs
* mode/#ubuntu [+b DisabledDuck!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* DisabledDuck was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (Your router has a bug that needs to be fixed before you can rejoin (see #ubuntu-read-topic))
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<RoC_MM> !virtualizers
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<yurimxpxman> doms: on second thought, it'd be easier to remove the |less at the end of that
<fanfare> cuck caa
<doms> yurimxpxman: http://rafb.net/p/oEBNEc28.html
<doms> yurimxpxman: that all the load
<pjdid> does anyone know any "GOOD" screen capture recording programs for linux
<yurimxpxman> doms: pastebin this: /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<yurimxpxman> oops
<yondie> pjdid, u can use xvidcap
<yurimxpxman> doms: ls /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<yondie> pjdid, or u can use istanbul
<doms> yurimxpxman: ok
<mongolai> pjdid, did you have problems with Istanbul, too?
<fanfare> hi ppls
<doms> yurimxpxman: http://rafb.net/p/vdc1mB93.html
<doms> yurimxpxman: thas all the enabled file
<yurimxpxman> doms: do you have an old version of apache installed alongside apache2?
<vzduch> anyone here successfully migrated mailboxes from KMail to Evolution?
<pjdid> i have used xvidcap and wink and both are horribly slow
<doms> yurimxpxman: nope
<pjdid> i need to capture full screen
<doms> yurimxpxman: this is fresh
<pjdid> is istanbul fast?
<doms> yurimxpxman: the userdir is there
<yurimxpxman> doms: it all seems to look fine to me.. I'm not sure what we're missing here
<doms> yurimxpxman: but b4 this configuration   is install both apache and apache2
<yurimxpxman> doms: get rid of the first apache
<doms> yurimxpxman: then i install apache and keep my apache2
<doms> yurimxpxman: then i uninstall apache and keep my apache2
<yurimxpxman> doms: sudo aptitude remove apache
<doms> yurimxpxman: yeah i use my snyaptic to remove apache
<Hansel> I am having some trouble getting my wireless card to work.... Dlink WNA-1330.  I have never configured wireless before (my first laptop with Linux) so I'm a bit lost.  I've attempted looking through wpasupplicant how-to's and iwconfig howto's but I'm lost..  WHen I plug the card in this orange light flashes and iwconfig lists it (I think) but nothing seems to work.
<Nutubuntu> I've installed Feisty on a new box, and I'd like to tryout KDE . What's the minimum I should install? kde-base? or kde-core?
<doms> yurimxpxman: and the bugs started up
<blanky> Hey guys, if my brother's computer who's in my LAN has shared documents on Windows XP, how can I access them?
<PIPBoy_> hi room :)
<Hansel> blanky - install samba
<blanky> Hansel, are you sure?
<blanky> Hansel, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<blanky> it says it's not necessary for that
<doms> yurimxpxman: but trace up my apache configuration its looks fine
<yurimxpxman> doms: pastebin this file: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<vzduch> Nutubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<DigitalNinja> qnyc: Thanks for the info
<Hansel> blanky - I installed it and I have shares on my Linux box that Windows can see and vice-a-versa...
<blanky> Hansel: Do you have a guide? or just sudo apt-get install samba, no configuration required?
<blanky> Hansel: what about this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Hansel> blanky - http://cri.ch/linux/docs/sk0001.html
<doms> yurimxpxman:
<blanky> thanks Hansel
<doms> yurimxpxman: okie
<Hansel> blanky - technically you can probably install JUST smbclient...
<slugicide> How do I jump to posts I've made on the forums?
<Nutubuntu> vzduch, I do not want everything that is included in the full kubuntu-desktop installation. I'm not clear on the difference between kde-core and kde-base, but I know that much.
<Hansel> as opposed to the entire samba package which lets you also share Linux mount points...
<blanky> Hansel: will the link I provide work?
<yurimxpxman> slugicide: Search > My Posts
<slugicide> Thanks, yurimxpxman!
<yurimxpxman> slugicide: np
<Hansel> blanky - looks like it should.  :)
<doms> yurimxpxman:  http://rafb.net/p/tTJ1pR42.html
<blanky> thanks Hansel
<doms> yurimxpxman:  thats the apache2.conf
<cables> Is there any way to use TWAIN to transfer an image to a camera rather than from?
<doms> yurimxpxman:  did notice at the end of the file ServerName 192.168.1.20
<doms> yurimxpxman:  did you notice at the end of the file ServerName 192.168.1.20  i change this
<ahmed_> hi
<doms> yurimxpxman:  coz my local 192.168.1.20 is my local ip
<blanky> Hansel: you said that thing, would you be able to see it in Konqueror/Nautilus?
<doms> yurimxpxman:  http://rafb.net/p/tTJ1pR42.html
<yurimxpxman> doms: I diffed it against my conf, and that was the only difference.. I didn't have that line at all, so just remove it and restart apache2
<doms> yurimxpxman:  still reading
<skarevoluti> hi
<Jordan_U> Does Nautilus control how .desktop files are displayed on the desktop in Gnome?
<doms> yurimxpxman:  ah
<doms> yurimxpxman:  yehey
<skarevoluti> my network doesn't working :(
<incorperated> has anyone here ever used no-ip
<skarevoluti> packages don't send
<littleball> hi, i want to have a tool to monitor a specific service. WHen the service process is stopped (due to bug etc reason), the monitoring tool should auto restart the service. What tool can do this?
<Jordan_U> skarevoluti, Wireless?
<cables> incorperated, no, but I've used dyndns (this is offtopic, you should take it to #ubuntu-offtopic)
<Nutubuntu> !anyone
<estebanbianchi> hello
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Hansel> blanky - yes... iafter you run that command you will be able to see it in nautilus or any file manager at the mount point you assign it.
<estebanbianchi> i need some help with the package manager
<vzduch> Nutubuntu: I'm not sure if you can get a working KDE desktop w/ less than kubuntu-desktop
<Jordan_U> !hello | estebanbianchi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> !hi | estebanbianchi
<ubotu> estebanbianchi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Hansel> skarevoluti, what does ifconfig say?
<estebanbianchi> it seems to be blocked by an apt-get comand
<cdg52> Anyone have any idea how to clear the media gallery on Amarok?
<estebanbianchi> or an erroneous dpkg
<cdg52> i inported some stuff that i dont want and its over 1000 files
<yurimxpxman> cdg52: #amarok
<Nutubuntu> vzduch, apparently you can. kubuntu-desktop is the kubuntu full install - all apps and services.
<Jordan_U> estebanbianchi, Your network is down because of dpkg?
<skarevoluti> Hansel all configuration are done
<skarevoluti> thcp, all done
<estebanbianchi> nobut i cant run any ap-get comand
<blanky> cool thanks Hansel it works
<Hansel> ;)
<bruenig> Jordan_U, you know that ole ifconfig $interface down bug
<yurimxpxman> estebanianchi: what's the error?
<estebanbianchi> i remeber there is a comand to unblock
<function1> is there some app that can view sqlite dbs? or does each db require a custom viewer on principle
<estebanbianchi> it says that there is an other ap-get oparation runing
<estebanbianchi> but i reestarted the machine twice (like in windows :P)
<blanky> Hansel: will I have to do this everytime I start up my PC?
<vzduch> Nutubuntu: according to the short description, kde-core should be what you're looking for.. kdebase is just the basic libs & stuff needed for KDE apps to work
<PIPBoy_> hey, does anyone know anything about the patent suit going on with microsoft? anyone care to summarize whats going on?
<doms> yurimxpxman:  i hope it work
<yurimxpxman> estebanianchi: delete the lock: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Hansel> blanky - yes... but you can add it to a startup script if you want it to be perm.
<estebanbianchi> i worked it out
<doms> yurimxpxman: i forgot how to restart my apache
<estebanbianchi> it just just sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<doms> yurimxpxman: what is the command
<yurimxpxman> doms: sudo /etc/init.d stop
<yurimxpxman> doms: sudo /etc/init.d start
<Nutubuntu> vzduch, t/y - that is what it looked like to me too, but wanted to check with an older and wiser pair of eyes :)
<blanky> Hansel: okay, how would I do that, I mean, I can do it myself, but what file or what program do I need to use
<skarevoluti> what can i try to reconfigure my network???
<Hansel> blanky - just append the commands to rc.local in /etc
<Hansel> cat /etc/rc.local for info.  :)
<doms> yurimxpxman: command not found
<blanky> Hansel: Sweet, thanks man I appreciate it
<Hansel> np
<vzduch> Nutubuntu: my eyes are old (if you call 30 old, that is).. if they're wise I don't know :P
<yurimxpxman> doms: oops. sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<yurimxpxman> doms: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<yurimxpxman> oops
<yurimxpxman> grr
<doms> yurimxpxman: okie
<doms> yurimxpxman: copy
<yurimxpxman> doms: sudo /etc/init.d/apachce2 start
<yurimxpxman> psh
<yurimxpxman> I can't type tonight
<blanky> Hansel: I won't need the sudo mkdir /mnt/blah thing right?
<doms> yurimxpxman: stoping okie
<blanky> THAT will be permanent, as well as the symbolic link
<Nutubuntu> vzduch, older in knowledge, anyway ... :) (I'm an old, old man, me, but not wise. Yet.)
<blanky> I just need the mount -t smbfs command
<yurimxpxman> doms: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<Hansel> yeah... once you create the dir it will stay.  :)
<Aviatrixie>  /exit
<vzduch> Ubuntu-es: renaming yourself won't make us speak Spanish =D
<doms> yurimxpxman:  root@pc1:/#
<Hansel> it wont hurt though to re-create it in the off chance you do erase it or something
<ryan__> Can anyone help me getting my wireless card to work, there aren't any tutorials online
<doms> yurimxpxman:  started
<blanky> hey in KDE, what is the sudo alternative for GUI apps?
<Hansel> ryan - I'm having the same problem... :(
<yurimxpxman> blanky: AFAIK, there isn't one, except checking the option to run as a different user
<doms> yurimxpxman:  still unable to connect localhost
<Ubuntu-es> vzduch jaja, i know it XD
<Hansel> I've always ran linux on servers... put it on my laptop and want wireless to work but I'm completely lost.
<blanky> yurimxpxman: okay
<yurimxpxman> doms: ah, the server isn't working *at*all*?
<Hansel> ryan_ have you run lspci to see if the card is even "seen" by the OS?
<yurimxpxman> blanky: gksudo still works in KDE, though.. it just doesn't look very nice ;-)
<blanky> yurimxpxman: okay cool thanks!
<vzduch> yurimxpxman: kdesu exists
<vzduch> :)
<gbluntzer_ubuntu> hello
<yurimxpxman> vzduch! ah! thanks! :-)
<Hansel> hi gbluntzer_ubuntu
<blanky> hey guys, "You don't need Samba to...Have your Windows computer use (via a network) a printer that is attached to a Linux computer, you don't need Samba. CUPS can be configured to make the printer accessible to the network.", according to this guide
<blanky> how can I configure CUPS to be accessible to the network?
<blanky> my bro is on a windows computer in my LAN
<vzduch> blanky: if you have a guide, it should tell you..
<Hansel> blanky - if CUPS is running then http://localhost:631/admin.
<blanky> vzduch: it doesn't, that guide is about samba, but it's telling me I don't need samba
<jinx099> hmmm, ssh (openssh-server) is missing from my package list...
<blanky> Hansel: OH, thanks
<blanky> Hansel: so just, http://mylocalip:631/myprinter
<gbluntzer_ubuntu> im  a ubuntu  newbie. Anyone want to help me?
<blanky> thanks
<Hansel> not local ip... localhost as in 127.0.0.1
<Hansel> http://localhost:631/admin  :)
<blanky> Hansel: but localhost/loop back would be HIS IP
<blanky> my brother is on a windows machine
<blanky> he wants to use a printer hooked up to my ubuntu machine
<n2diy> jinx099: do you have the multiverse and universe repos enabeled?
<ThePioneer> Whats the command for a list of irc rooms?
<Whtiger> gbluntzer_ubuntu: anything specifically?
<Hansel> blanky - you need to go to that webpage on the UBUNTU box...
<netham45> xf86MapVidMem: Could not mmap framebuffer (0xde000000,0x0) (invalid argument)
<netham45> can anyone help me?
<blanky> Hansel: OH, haha, thanks
<jinx099> n2diy: yeah, and updated
<netham45> I have no idea what is going on...
<netham45> X is giving me that error
<gbluntzer_ubuntu> im running ubuntu desktop
<blanky> thanks! brb
<gbluntzer_ubuntu> and I want to turn on telent
<Whtiger> telnet?
<Hansel> gbluntzer - telnet is awful... use ssh instead.  More secure.  :)
<netham45> telnet is a bad idea
<Whtiger> no, you don't.
<jinx099> n2diy: oh wtf, the gui says its not enabled even though i uncommented everything manually in sources.list
<n2diy> jinx099: is it packaged under a different name, maybe?
<Jordan_U> gbluntzer_ubuntu, You want to telnet into somewhere else *from* your machine?
<netham45> xf86MapVidMem: Could not mmap framebuffer (0xde000000,0x0) (invalid argument) -- X is spitting out this error when I run it.
<Hansel> gbluntzer - if you want to see what services you have listening for network connections pull up a terminal and type             sudo netstat -tulp
<gbluntzer_ubuntu> i want to telnet from my windows machine into this ubuntu box
<n2diy> jinx099: ah, a good tech finds their mistake! :)
<Whtiger> gbluntzer_ubuntu: use ssh for that.
<Jordan_U> gbluntzer_ubuntu, No, you dont :)
<Whtiger> it's like telnet, but it's much more secure.
<netham45> and better
<gbluntzer_ubuntu> is ssh on by default?
<Hansel> gbluntzer - ssh is encrypted telnet.  :)   go download Putty for your Windows box... its an SSH client that's free and good.
<concept10> whatev
<Jordan_U> gbluntzer_ubuntu, "sudo apt-get install ssh" connect from Windows using putty
<chaosmystic> WinSCP is great
<Hansel> gbluntzer_ubuntu, nah... by default Ubuntu is pretty locked down as far as I recall...
<netham45> Telnet is like tying a piece of paper with your IP, pass, and account to a pigeon and letting him free at a lan party.
<metbsd> putty has scp too
<Nutubuntu> netham45, good description :)
<gbluntzer_ubuntu> k second question how do i turn on ftp?
<n2diy> gbluntzer_ubuntu: type ssh -v, and see what it tells you, I think it is.
<chaosmystic> I use gFTP
<netham45> gbluntzer_ubuntu: use SFTP, more secure.
<Hansel> gbluntzer_ubuntu, you have to sudo apt-get install an FTP server... vsftpd and pureftpd are most commonly used.
<vzduch> PuTTY is _the_ SSH client for Windoze
<Hansel> gbluntzer_ubuntu, you can also transfer files over SSH...
<TaJMoX> i like proftpd
<Hansel> gbluntzer_ubuntu, you can use SSH for everything basically.
<gbluntzer_ubuntu> ah cool
<netham45> like Hansel's mom! j/k
<Hansel> netham45, looking for a ban?
<netham45> no?
<Hansel> well then stfu kthx.
<netham45> Im looking for the answer to my issues with X
* TaJMoX breathes
<chaosmystic> I built a PC with a 500 GB hard drive and a 4GB main drive. Then I loaded FreeNAS on it.
<tritium> Hansel: careful
<Hansel> well I'd normally help but you just insulted my dead mother.
<Whtiger> netham45: X is overrated anyways..
<chaosmystic> I can ssh into it with gFTP or WinSCP (I keep this on a thumb drive)
<netham45> Whtiger: it's nice when you have a 5 monitor setup. a terminal kinda... fails at that.
<TaJMoX> hansel: pff - he was trying to be friendly
<wols_> netham45: what videocard what driver and what is your xorg.log?
<chaosmystic> can anyone help me get my usb mic to work in Ubuntu?
<Hansel> TaJMoX, friendly like your whore of a mother?  j/k
<Hansel> TaJMoX, see... not too friendly.
<TaJMoX> hansel exactly
<wols_> Hansel: stop that please
<TaJMoX> shrug - i dont take it personally
<netham45> wols_: S3 Trio32/64x2 S3 ViRGE DX/GXx1 Matrox Mellinium G400 Dualhead AGPx1
<skarevoluti> :( please help me with my internet connection...
<tritium> Hansel: watch it
<predaeus_> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Hansel> tritium, tell it to netham45...
<Hansel> wols_, tell it to netham45
<TaJMoX> Hansel - wah
<Hansel> TaJMoX, tell it to netham45
<PIPBoy_> hey, does anyone know anything about the patent suit going on with microsoft? anyone care to summarize whats going on?
<Whtiger> don't most families swear..?
<TaJMoX>  /join #cry
<tritium> Hansel: they're your words, not his
<chaosmystic> I am using Audacity and I have a C01U Samson USB Mic.
<predaeus_> !offtopic | PIPBoy_
<ubotu> PIPBoy_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Hansel> tritium, scroll up... I'm just repeating
<Hansel> yawn.
<gbluntzer_ubuntu> putty
<chaosmystic> can anyone help me get my usb mic working?
<Whtiger> gbluntzer_ubuntu: putty.
<TaJMoX> pipboy_ ubuntu is't worried about it because M$ has no case
<wols_> netham45: well?
<javadan> I have a cdburner and a dvd drive on the same ide cable- if I put a disk in the dvd drive it locks Ubuntu hard and it never comes back. When booted to the shell I can manually mount the drive and it works fine.  Ideas?
<tritium> Hansel: no, you chose to use foul language that he did not.  Drop it now.
<netham45> wols_ : xf86MapVidMem: Could not mmap framebuffer (0xde000000,0x0) (invalid argument)
<Hansel> tritium, it's been dropped... you keep bringing it up.
<chaosmystic> Javadan did you set your jumpers on the drives right?
<Hansel> tritium, you suck at being an op.  <3
<netham45> it seems to be related to the AGP card, when I disable that, it works right.
<wols_> netham45: I asked you stomething. and you still haven't answered
<netham45>  can you repeat? I missed it(can't scroll, irssi)
<tritium> netham45: your joke was inappropriate
<wols_> Hansel: please stop being OT
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<Whtiger> netham45: page up
<wols_> netham45: /help lastlog
<Hansel> yawn...
<Evan_> any java gurus online?
<javadan> chaosmystic: I'm not sure how they're set but it works fine in XP and at the shell.
<Hansel> tritium, no seriously... /kb me please.
<Hansel> yawn.
<wols_> Evan_: #java
<Evan_> i see
<doms> yurimxpxman:  yes your right
<Hansel> I'm the only one helping in here yet I get kicked after somebody insults me... laugh
<doms> still there
<netham45> you asked me what cards, right?
<doms> yurimxpxman:  still there
<chaosmystic> Javadan - try setting the DVD drive to Master and the other to slave. Then reboot
<netham45> wols_: S3 Trio32/64x2 S3 ViRGE DX/GXx1 Matrox Mellinium G400 Dualhead AGPx1
<tritium> Hansel: evading bans will get you klined
<Evan_> #java doesn't seem to be working wols
<Hansel> tritium, I'll even give you a reason to kick/ban me.  You are a fucking douche bag.  Learn how to understand that people dont appreciate having their mothers insulted.  I was proving a point.  Get off it.
<javadan> chaosmystic: I'll try that out- thanks!
<arooni> i have ubutnu 7.04 and a sony laptop.... i cant adjust brightness, and hibernate & suspernd is broken (even though i also added s2disk etc...) .. any ideas on how to fix either of this problem?
<Hansel> tritium, you didnt ban me... you kicked me douche bag.
<netham45> and my xorg.log is.. unavailable ATM.
<Hansel> I just rejoined
<Hansel> yawn.
<wols_> Evan_: java is OT here in any case if it's a programming question
<Hansel> tritium, get the fuck over yourself.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip68-228-231-213.ph.ph.cox.net]  by tritium
* Hansel was kicked off #ubuntu by tritium (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<wols_> Evan_: and I'm sure there are various java channels
<Evan_> wols, it is. I'm trying to make a window open, then when a button is clicked that window closes and another window opens.
<wols_> Evan_: I don't care. It's OT. look for a java channel
<wols_> especially for homework
<Whtiger> gbluntzer_ubuntu: how's it going?
<Evan_> wols, thought that meant on topic.
<Evan_> wols, haha.
<netham45> Evan_: try off topic.
<shiester_miester> lol @ hansel
<wols_> arooni: you start by learning to explain your problem properly
<c2c2rock> 8-)
<Whtiger> =D
<arooni> heh
<vzduch> what a Hansel.. (insider for those who speak German ;))
<arooni> ok lets start first thing first
<gbluntzer_ubuntu> i did the ssh -v and its there
<gbluntzer_ubuntu> but putty on my windows box does nothing
<Whtiger> did you tell it to do anything?
<netham45> lol
<wols_> gbluntzer_ubuntu: what do you want it to do?
<gbluntzer_ubuntu> :)
<Whtiger> connect to your ubuntu box as you would with telnet
<Whtiger> but with putty >_>
<tritium> gbluntzer_ubuntu: did you install openssh-server (or the metapackage, ssh)?  Otherwise, you only have the client installed.
<gbluntzer_ubuntu> oh maybe i downloaded the wrong thing then i has a graphical front end
<arooni> i have a sony laptop and ubuntu 7.04, and... i cant adjust the lcd brightness.... any suggestions?
<Whtiger> the graphical frontend is good.
<Whtiger> tritium: he did the ssh package.
<wols_> atrus: acpi
<tritium> Whtiger: good
<logankoester> how can I restart a network interface from the shell?
<gbluntzer_ubuntu> well i put in the ip address and picked ssh radio button
<gbluntzer_ubuntu> and it just opens up a dos window with a green cursor
<Whtiger> that's good.
<wols_> sudo netstat -anp |grep ssh. anything running?
<atrus> wols_: ?
<wols_> arooni: acpi
<atrus> ah
<n2diy> logankoester: which interface?
<Whtiger> gbluntzer_ubuntu: and it just sits there, forever?
<shiester_miester> hey i would like some help with getting a USB interface on a PPP ADSL router working, its an alcatel speedtouch 530
<logankoester> n2diy: eth0
<Nutubuntu> would I want acpi on a desktop? or is it mostly useful on a laptop only?
<arooni> wols_: i typed: acpi, and i got:       Battery 1: discharging, 75%, rate information unavailable.
<n2diy> ifup eth0
<kab00m> hi to all
<shiester_miester> i can get it working fine if i use the ethernet port, but i'd really like to keep the ethernet port free for my lan and use the usb port
<Whtiger> hey kab00m
<wols_> arooni: no, the problem IS acpi. not the tool acpi
<wols_> shiester_miester: what did google say?
<logankoester> n2diy: thanks. I got an unknown interface error, but that's the name of the interface that comes up in ifconfig. Do you know how I can rescan or something?
<shiester_miester> wols_, pretty much google just said use the ethernet port and dont bother with usb
<shiester_miester> which is not a satisfying answer
<arooni> wols_: what should i do to fix it?
<wols_> logankoester: what network drivres have you loadeed?
<kab00m> Issue with Feisty: Every other boot sets the resolution at 800x600
<wols_> arooni: read more about acpi and your special notebook
<kab00m> don't know where to start troubleshooting
<wols_> kab00m: in xorg.log
<gbluntzer_ubuntu> sudo netstat -anp | grep ssh
<gbluntzer_ubuntu> unix  2      [ ACC ]      STREAM     LISTENING     17178    5510/ssh-agent
<sakitram> hello, I have installed Ubuntu successfully on my SATA hardisk.  But I get often system hangs.  What to do?  I also tried disabling SATA in BIOS, but still Ubuntu hangs while I am working.
<Whtiger> er
<Whtiger> ghm.
<shiester_miester> wols_, if its impossible to get it working with USB at all then i dont have much choice, but if its possible then I'd really like to
<logankoester> wols_: Dunno. I've been using this machine for months and last night it just quit networking :-/ Possibly related to a recent upgrade to feisty
<wols_> gbluntzer_ubuntu: so install/run sshd fineally. it'can't work otherwise
<porthose> does anyone know how to set up dbmail
<wols_> shiester_miester: that's why you are supposed to ask google about it. we rarely know about specific hwardware
<kab00m> brb wols
<gbluntzer_ubuntu> so ssh-agent is not the server?
<Whtiger> gbluntzer_ubuntu, try sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<wols_> logankoester: then maybe you should check?
<Whtiger> correct
<wols_> !info dbmail
<ubotu> dbmail: base package for the dbmail email solution. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1-1 (feisty), package size 254 kB, installed size 876 kB
<logankoester> wols_: How would I do that?
<wols_> dmesg | grep eth
<predaeus_> shiester_miester, you could get a router so you can use both at the same time (LAN and WEB/WAN)
<porthose> thanks
<wols_> predaeus_: he wants to use ubunut has his router and save the money
<logankoester> wols_: what am I looking for here exactly?
<wols_> logankoester: problems?
<sakitram> somebody answer to my question please?
<_Ahti> !ask | sakitram
<ubotu> sakitram: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wols_> sakitram: check your hardware
<JerseyMonkey> Could someone help me with setting up an app for my tv tuner?
<wols_> apt-get install tvtime
<logankoester> wols_: that returned five lines: registered as... / link up / no ipv6 routers... / link down / link up
<JerseyMonkey> I installed tvtime, but it wont get my component signal.
<logankoester> I don't know what this means
<predaeus_> sakitram, as far as I know disabling SATA to fix problems in an operating system that is installed on a SATA drive makes no sense
<wols_> JerseyMonkey: have you installed drivers?
<JerseyMonkey> No.
<wols_> logankoester: then learn what itmeans?
<JerseyMonkey> Avermedia pcmia card.
<wols_> JerseyMonkey: can you answer my questin please?
<ivanAlvarez> #beryl
<JerseyMonkey> No drivers installed.
<JerseyMonkey> At least I never installed them.
<wols_> then check if they are installed and do it if they aren't?
<JerseyMonkey> How would I do that?
<wols_> man lsmod
<saketram> hello, my ubuntu system hangs often, please somebody help?
<wols_> and find out what drivers you need so you recognize them
<wols_> !tell saketram about ask
<_Ahti> saketram: Hangs? After doing what?
<_Ahti> wols_ :its !ask | saketram
<saketram> during I work, it hangs
<saketram> not at specify task.
<logankoester> wols_: there's nothing I can run to detect network settings automatically?
<_Ahti> saketram: What programs do you use when it hangs?
<noiesmo> saketram, you could open a terminal and run "top" see whats eating your resources
<saketram> nothing special, even I work with Gedit, it hangs.
<logankoester> It managed just fine when I installed ubuntu
<wols_> logankoester: you already do, but it's failing
<duck__> where can i go to ask questions about beryl?
<saketram> I guess the problem should be belongs to system or SATA Hard disk.
<wols_> !effects | duck__
<ubotu> duck__: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<_Ahti> saketram: Ok, Sorry can't help you... Since i specialice in network hardware :P
<saketram> but I checked system with engineer, and it is new system too
<defrysk> duck__, /j #ubuntu-effects
<wols_> saketram: smartmontools
<wols_> saketram: but I doubt it
<saketram> so there could something with SATA and Ubuntu
<saketram> _Ahti: anyway thank you
<wols_> saketram: unlikely
<saketram> what may I do next to resolve the problem?
<wols_> saketram: I already told you. scroll up
<Whtiger> gbluntzer_ubuntu: it work?
<saketram> do you want to install smartmontools?
<saketram> may I try "sudo apt-get install smartmontools"?
<wols_> saketram: why should I want it? I have it already installed
<Nutubuntu> logankoester, how is the computer getting an IPv4 address, supposedly?
<wols_> logankoester: what does /etc/init.d/networking restart say?
<wols_> saketram: and no that's not what I told you should do
<saketram> yes, I install smartmontools? what is next? I do not find any special menu anywhere?
<wols_> there is no menu. there is this thing called documentation. but again: I didn#t told you to install it, did I?
<doms> /usr/sbin/apache2ctl restart
<doms> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<doms> httpd not running, trying to start
<saketram> wols_ : it ok, but I run th e command and install.  no problem.  what is next?
<logankoester> wols_: It says about five pages of stuff. The only problems are with sendmail
<logankoester> which I don't care about at the moment
<wols_> doms: if it truly does say that you're very misconfigured
<_Ahti> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<wols_> logankoester: /etc/init.d/networking rstart tells you about sendmail?
<logankoester> yes
<logankoester> missing a dependancy or something
<Whtiger> erm..
<wols_> there is no sendmail on your box I hope
<clockwork> Hi, I'm having repository issues. I'm trying to upgrade from dapper to edgy (and eventually fiesty) But when I run "gksu 'update-manager -c'" I end up getting a repostistory error message:
<clockwork> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<clockwork> Can anyone help?
<wols_> networking restart dells you about dependencies?
<Ainokea> I'm installing ubuntu alternative, when installing is the screen supposed to flash?
<doms> wols_: look my configuration pastebin  http://rafb.net/p/SQD6ag85.html   is theres missing on it
<Jordan_U> If I re-install keeping my /home partition, what do I have to do to ensure that the account I create will have the same UID and folder as my current account? Just use the same name?
<Whtiger> Ainokea: does it work anyways?
<Ainokea> it just keeps going
<Ainokea> I dont know how long I am supposed to wait
<logankoester> wols_: yeah I do have sendmail installed
<Ainokea> aproximately how long does it take to install?
<donovan_> I'm used to doing /sbin/shutdown -i0 -g0 but when doing it feisty I get rc1 main process killed by TERM signal and it wants me to go single user mode.  Any ideas on how to fix?
<_Ahti> clockwork: Since it said that, it means that file no longer exists... or isn't available at the moment, so i suggest you wait for a while before trying again
<saketram> wols_:  what is next?
<clockwork> I can hit the URL just fine
<Ainokea> approximately how long does ubuntu take to install?
<duck__> how do i restart X?
<clockwork> _Ahti: I can hit the URL just fine
<_Ahti> clockwork: have you installed any firewalls, etc?
<saketram> noiesmo:  I did so "top", now I see lot of things running (nearly 30)
<saketram> ?
<njero> Ainokea, depends on formatting time
<Jordan_U> Ainokea, 20 minutes or more, depending on weather or not it's set to download packages from the internet
<donovan_> duck_: ctl alt backspace will typically do it
<logankoester> It seems to be getting an ip address via dhcp just fine... maybe it's a windows problem
<wols_> doms: fix your DNS/resvolver/hostname/fqdn fix xour pasting (there never is a 172.0.1.1) and fix your apache mime type/php loading
<JerseyMonkey> Would someone be willing to explain how I would know if a device is installed correctly, and if not how to find drivers for it?
<doms> wols_: did you read my paste bin
<_Ahti> clockwork: Have you been plauing around with iptables?
<wols_> saketram: you scroll up and learn to read what I said. you really need it
<Ainokea> hmm alright thanks, I guess I'll leave it for about 20 minutes
<wols_> doms: I did and I answered you
<duck__> how do i restart X?
<clockwork> _Ahti: No on playing with the iptable, I am behind a router, but I wouldn't think that would matter
<doms> wols_: do you have a exact how it configure
<wols_> JerseyMonkey: depends on the device a bit
<wols_> duck__: ctrl+alt+backspace
<doms> wols_: do you have a exact link how it configure
<_Ahti> duck__: Log out and then = ctrl+alt+backspace
<wols_> doms: no
<agm_> after updates the system runs slow, can any one explain??
<_Ahti> clockwork: OK, hmm...
<JerseyMonkey> wols_: It is a PCMIA TvTuner made by AverMedia.
<clockwork> _Ahti: I see people complaining about it on the forums, but no solutions
<doms> wols_: where do i start to configure
<_Ahti> agm_: Did you update from beta? 7.04b?
<_Ahti> clockwork: Its a bug, don't know how to fix it tho :(
<Jordan_U> How do I re-install keeping all of my user settings?
<agm_> no security updates for 7.04 final
<wols_> JerseyMonkey: lspcmcia to check what chip it uses, possibly google to see what driver/chip it sues if the first step wasn't conclusive using the info gotten from step one
<saketram> wols_: I do not miss any message.  But could not understand what to do.
<clockwork> _Ahti: Hrm. OK, I guess I try and download the 6.10 disc and upgrade off of that...
<wols_> then look if ubunut already has a howto, the driver, etc. google again if it doesn't
<JerseyMonkey> wols_: Thankyou.
<saketram> wols_: Since I accidently install smartmontools, Do I have to reinstall Ubuntu for security?
<_Ahti> clockwork: I'm afraid you need to do a fresh install...
<wols_> saketram: you do miss some of them
<_Ahti> clockwork: Linux CD upgrades NEVER work... :P
<wols_> saketram: no.
<d2dchat> Is there a difference between Edgy and Fiesty or are they one and the same?
<Nutubuntu> logankoester, I'm either misunderstanding your issue, or confused. Is it that you cannot see the entire network, or is it that you cannot see a specific host (or group of hosts) on the network? Or something else?
<clockwork> _Ahti: blarg. Even worse.
<tritium> d2dchat: there are not the same
<_Ahti> agm_: I've experienced that too... Thats why i think twice before updating since it always slows me down
<njero> d2dchat, Feisty is the latest version
<_Ahti> clockwork: Yep.. You could look for a fix, but... :)
<agm_> now i am thinking of reinstall or can i rollback
<d2dchat> so in this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=321766 should I type
<_Ahti> njero: Well, 7.10a exists :P
<vzduch> chryss: why the double login?
<saketram> wols_: your messages arrived here are only the following
<d2dchat> bash ati-driver-installer-8.32.5-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/fiesty ?
<saketram> wols_:  smartmontools  but I doubt it unlikely I already told you. scroll up, why should I want it? I have it already installed, and no that's not what I told you should do, you scroll up and learn to read what I said. you really need it, , you do miss some of them, no.
<njero> d2dchat, ubuntu names its version using adjectives and animals starting with sequential letters: Breezy Badger, C C? Dapper Drake, Edgy Eft, Feisty Fawn
<logankoester> Nutubuntu: I can't see the internet, but I am getting an ip address. I think the Vista machine doing NAT is messed up, rather than the ubuntu box
<saketram> wols_: if I miss anything, i request you to repeat please.
<njero> _Ahti, :)
<Nutubuntu> logankoester, got it. And I agree.
<melchior7> I'm still waiting for horny horse
<JerseyMonkey> wols_: I typed in that command and received : 'Socket 0 Bridge: [yenta_cardbus]  (bus ID: 0000:03:01.0)"
<mdious> logankoester:  i wouldn't trust windows anything to even boot up correctly let alone do NAT :P
<d2dchat> njero, so do you know if the bash command then requires Ubuntu/fiesty instead of Ubuntu/Edgy?
<Jordan_U> How do I re-install keeping all of my user settings? I have my /home on a separate partition
<njero> A was something Armadillo right?
<doms> wols_:  is there a way to removed the php5 apache2 libapache2-mod-php5 phpmyadmin with all the configuration settings to be remove?
<logankoester> mdious: you would if you had no choice :p
<vzduch> njero: that scheme started w/ Breezy.. remember before there were the Warty Warthog and the Hoary Hedgehog
<gbluntzer_ubuntu> hi im back again
<mdious> Jordan_U:  I think you just install as normal, and specify that home partition you already have as home...
<njero> d2dchat, I am not sure what you are asking... bash works in both...
<mdious> logankoester:  I hope I'm never in the position where I have no choice :(
<njero> vzduch, thanks
<gbluntzer_ubuntu> i got  connect to the ssh on my ubuntu. Now how do i transfer files?
<vzduch> njero: and there was none w/ the letter C
<d2dchat> njero, well i'm wondering because I'm on Fiesty.. if I should modify that line from Ubuntu/edgy to Ubuntu/fiesty or if it doesn't make a difference
<njero> !scp @ gbluntzer_ubuntu
<njero> !scp
<ubotu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<Nutubuntu> logankoester, I'd think seriously about putting a real router in place, instead of the Vista box. You can build one on an old 486, even. (IPcop, etc.)
<ai3gtmc> how many server can a 47mbps connection can handle?
<wols_> logankoester: what does route -n say, what is in resolv.conf?
<Jordan_U> mdious, I just don't want to create a new user of the same name, and have it possibly overwrite my old user's folder
<gbluntzer_ubuntu> so there  is nothing like mget, mput?
<vzduch> d2dchat: normally: replace 'edgy' by 'feisty' in /etc/apt/sources.list, then run 'sudo apt-get update' and you're ready to dist-upgrade
<wols_> d2dchat: both feisty and edgy come with bash. always
<njero> gbluntzer_ubuntu, you can look at sftp for those
<d2dchat> vzduch, I'm just trying to get this ATI driver to work in Fiesty
<mdious> Jordan_U:  sorry I should have shut my mouth i haven't done it before so shouldn't try to give advice ;)
<wols_> vzduch: no. use update-manager
<logankoester> Nutubuntu: Ubuntu is running on a virtual machine hosted on my laptop, which I use for photoshop and so forth ;)
<wols_> !updete-manager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about updete-manager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vzduch> wols_: what's the difference apart from the update-manager supposedly being a graphical app?
<JerseyMonkey> I typed in 'lspcimia' command and received : 'Socket 0 Bridge: [yenta_cardbus]  (bus ID: 0000:03:01.0)"
<_Ahti> vzduch: If you did that you'd break your system
<jhawk> gbluntzer_ubuntu try gftp ssh2 transfer
<Nutubuntu> Jordan_U, IIRC it doesn't work like that. (Of course you should back up before reinstalling.) But when I upgraded (long time back) I kept my /home ... never changed username or p/w
<wols_> vzduch: apt-get dist-upgrade rarely works nowadays
<logankoester> wols_: Why does it matter? :)
<qnyc> d2dchat, did you try to go to System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Manager, and enabling the ATI driver?
<logankoester> The problem is the network device disappeared on the Vista machine
<wols_> logankoester: suit yourself. my machines all have internet access
<fiber> hello, i was wondering if anyone could give me some help setting up grub.  basically, i had ubuntu installed and then put XP on a separate partition but XP stole the MBR record so i can't get back into ubuntu (i'm on the liveCD right now)... anyone have any thoughts?
<saketram> wols_: please make your attention to me too
<Jordan_U> mdious, No problem, you said you weren't sure, so I understood that hadn't done it yourself , I was just hoping on the off chance you had :)
<d2dchat> qnyc, no, nice.... haha should i disable the Atheros driver?
<wols_> saketram: I do when you do what I told you about
<saketram> wols_: I do not know what to do next?
<vzduch> fiber: back up your /boot/grub/menu.lst, then run sudo grub-install
<_Ahti> fiber: You shouldn't install linux first and windows second... -.-' You're going to have fun trying to fix it up :P
<wols_> !grub | fiber
<ubotu> fiber: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<logankoester> yeah, pay attention to him. I know you're trying to be helpful but you come off as kind of a dick
<vzduch> fiber: and next time do as _Ahti says: install Windoze first
<d2dchat> qnyc, disable that the Atheros driver, enable ATI driver and restart?
<wols_>  /ignore logankoester
<Flannel> Jordan_U: Just mount home and say "mount but don't format" or whatever the text is.
<logankoester> then again, maybe my nicotine levels are just low
<Jordan_U> Nutubuntu, And that kept your preferences ( desktop background, applications whatever ) ?
<wols_> d2dchat: do you have a atheros based wlan card?
<qnyc> d2dchat, yeah, after you add the restricted ATI driver, it will prompt you to restart
<mdious> Flannel:  what happens when you create another user with the same username...?
<fiber> vzduch: haha, yea... i just figured that one out... better to learn from experience though... thanks
<_Ahti> mdious: It won't happen.. :P
<d2dchat> wolfeon, o, is the atheros driver not a graphics driver?
<logankoester>  /ignore wols_
<Flannel> Jordan_U, mdious, you're talking about during the install?
<Jordan_U> Flannel, I understand that, I just want to be sure that all I need to do is that and use the same user name as before
<wols_> mdious: you get an error and no new user
<logankoester> cheers, glad we can agree :)
<qnyc> d2dchat, it's your wireless card
<mdious> Thanks guys
<d2dchat> qnyc, ah, i want to keep that ;)
<mdious> Flannel:  I was thinking after install and then creating a new user...thanks for the advice and tips :)
<wols_> d2dchat: what ati videocard exactly do you have?
<Nutubuntu> Jordan_U, kept everything. I was nervous about overwriting the partition, and very careful not to, and very glad when the upgrade was done and all my stuff was still there  ... I remember that part pretty well ... (But *do* back up first if at all possible. Stuff happens.)
<d2dchat> alright brb guys
<d2dchat> thanks
<d2dchat> wols_, http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=2423
<Jordan_U> Nutubuntu, It's all backed up, it is just preferences I am worried about, not data
<sakiitram> wols_: this is the third time, I appear after restart of system due to system hang.  But still I do not know what to do to solve the system hang
<Flannel> mdious: Actually, adding users defaults (with useradd anyway) to not create a homedir.  If you do, I believe it just copies the skeleton dir, so even if you have stuff already there, it won't matter.  As for how it works through users and groups, I don't know.  You could create a dummy uesrname, make him a homedir with something in it, then create him through users and groups and see.
<Flannel> mdious: that's probably the best way t obe sure.
<Flannel> Jordan_U: yeah, and you really don't even have to use the same username as before.
<wols_> sakiitram: check your hardware. especially RAM. possibly acpi or apic
<d2dchat> wols_, will that work?
<Nutubuntu> Jordan_U, my last upgrade onto the existing machine was over a year ago, and the memory isn't fresh, but with a backup? I'd be pretty confident.
<_Ahti> wols_: apic???
<mdious> Flannel:  Thanks, I didn't know useradd didn't create a homedir by default :)
<sakiitram> the engineers, just replaced the RAM and working for two hourse, but I do not find any difference.
<sakiitram> what to do with acpi or apic?
<Jordan_U> Flannel, That makes no sense, If I used a different user name how would it keep my user's preferences?
<Flannel> mdious: you have to use -m
<wols_> d2dchat: not totally sure if you need the ati or fglry. never can tell with those IGPs. is your card DX9 capable or DX8 only?
<sakiitram> wols: do you want to do it in GRUB menu at kernel option?
<Flannel> Jordan_U: you won't.  But your old data won't be removed.  You just wont be using it.
<_Ahti> sakiitram: You could try disabing acpi...
<d2dchat> wols_, I have no idea
<mdious> Flannel:  ah that would explain it, I've never just done a 'useradd'....come to think of it I've always specified a home dir
<_Ahti> disabling*
<d2dchat> wols_, how can I find out?
<sakiitram> _Ahti: ok , I shall do it
<wols_> _Ahti http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/APIC
<wols_> d2dchat: don't know. never owned a ati. I'd use google
<d2dchat> wols_, well let me try this
<_Ahti> wols_: AHHHH
<Socks> Quick question: Can I downlaod Ubuntu, burn it to a disc, then boot from the disc on a windows PC?
<d2dchat> wols_, will i die if this doesn't work? :)
<wols_> d2dchat: if it's vista premium capable it'S dx9 for example
<Flannel> Socks: yes, thats the normal method.
<Nutubuntu> Socks, yes, from the live CD
<wols_> Socks: of course!
<whyameye> are there a bunch of .debs lying dormant somewhere in a directory from all the updates...which maybe I could delete for more disk space?
<Socks> Cool
<sakiitram> _Ahti: is this correct?
<sakiitram> _Ahti: kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic root=UUID=b35b933c-9d6c-4594-a469-4e3bc76e168f ro quiet acpi=off splash
<wols_> whyameye: yes. man apt-get
<Jordan_U> Flannel, I am not worried about Data at all, I am only worried about my user's preferences ( all in /home/me ) being preserved, so I assume that if I use the same user name it will use the same /home/me ( that or it will write a new /home/me and loose everything, which I want to be sure won't happen )
<Flannel> whyameye: `sudo apt-get clean` or apt-get autoclean
<d2dchat> wols_, well it's a 64 bit laptop, it was meant to have Vista installed on it when Vista was released, but I bought it pre-vista
<whyameye>  wols_, Flannel: any reason not to clean them out?
<sakiitram> _Ahti: will that disable acpi?
<wols_> d2dchat: can it run aero?
<Flannel> whyameye: if you reinstall the files, you'll need to re-download them
<wols_> sakiitram: yes
<imbecile> hey guys, i forgot how to change my icon themes.. i know its somewhere in system but i cant remember where.. any help?
<d2dchat> wols_, what is aero?
<_Ahti> sakiitram: What wols_ said :P
<wols_> the new vista user interfaces. the trnasparency and stuff. like beryl
<Jordan_U> Flannel, Do you know how I can re-install and keep all my user's preferences intact?
<Flannel> Jordan_U: your preferences ARE data.  If you use the same username, it'll use the new data (no overwriting), if you use a new username, the data will still be there (just not in 'your' home folder), although home folders are confgiurablee.
<wols_> Jordan_U: backup your ~
<sakiitram> _Ahti: he said yes, for my the following question
<Lekrem> imbecile: System --> Preferences --> Theme
<sakiitram> _Ahti: kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic root=UUID=b35b933c-9d6c-4594-a469-4e3bc76e168f ro quiet acpi=off splash
<wols_> sakiitram: I said yes about the kernel line question
<_Ahti> sakiitram: I know... yes :D
<Flannel> Jordan_U: Ive told you many times.  Use your hoemdir, mount, no format.  Use the same username to have that old homedir be your current homedir.
<hd80gb> how stop all net activity with iptables?
<Jordan_U> Flannel, Thank you, sorry, I just wanted to be clear
<Lekrem> imbecile: then Customize
<imbecile> Lekrem,  cool thanks
<_Ahti> sakiitram: Altough now that you've disabled it you need to reboot.
<agm_> imbecile:system>preference>theme>customize>icon
<d2dchat> wols_, I'm going to reboot real quick
<sakiitram> _Ahti; ok, thank you all.
<sakiitram> soon back.
<_Ahti> sakiitram: Hope it works
<doms> wols_:  is there a way to removed the php5 apache2 libapache2-mod-php5 phpmyadmin with all the configuration settings to be remove?
<doms> is there a way to removed the php5 apache2 libapache2-mod-php5 phpmyadmin with all the configuration settings to be remove?
<SoulChild> is there a way to save the whole boot output into a file ?
<vzduch> SoulChild: look at /var/log/boot.msg
<SoulChild> vzduch: i only have /var/log/boot and much other logs but there is an error at boot, which is not listed in the logs
<Flannel> doms: sure.  You need to use --purge.  But you also need to remove all the real packages, not just the metaones (like apache2-common, or apache2.2-common on feisty)
<Nutubuntu> I'm trying to beat some information out of my tired brain ... there is a way to dump a list of the installed packages, and then use that list to install the same packages (to another computer) ... I thought it was a dpkg command but I can't find it or remember it ...
<Flannel> doms: the apacheX-common package is the one that has all of the stuff in /etc/apache2, for instance.
<_Ahti> SoulChild: What kind of error? Not all errors are deadly :P
<Flannel> Nutubuntu: dpkg -l, but see !cloning
<Nutubuntu> t/y Flannel
<pyrak> can someone recommend a good bittorent client that allows more than one dl at once (i dont get why the default one doesnt)
<SoulChild> _Ahti: that's the problem,... i can't read it, since my computer boots so fast
<Nutubuntu> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<wols_> doms: --purge them. apt-get remove --purge
<Flannel> pyrak: the default one does, just not with the program that starts when you double click torrents.
<vzduch> pyrak: KTorrent does
<_Ahti> SoulChild: Assuming that since your here, the boot went fine... Therefore, as i said before. Not all errors are "important" :)
<pyrak> flannel, well when i launch the default one by itself, it asks me to find it a meta file...
<Nutubuntu> Flannel, it seems as if that same list (e.g., my-packages) could be fed to aptitude ... which I would prefer
<Flannel> Nutubuntu: if aptitude has that functionality, sure.
<predaeus_> SoulChild, probably you can hit the PAUSE key to freeze the computer while booting to read the text then press SPACE to continue, I do not know if this works though
<vzduch> SoulChild: what do you mean by 'can't read it'? is it covered by the splash screen? if so, try booting w/o the 'splash' kernel option in Grub
<Nutubuntu> Flannel, well, aptitude can take an argument list, e.g, sudo aptitude install <list of packages>
<SoulChild> vzduch: no it's not covered
<_Ahti> Who was it that wanted to find a list of installed packages?
<SoulChild> predaeus_: i don't think, that this will work but anyway i'll try
<the_undefined> Q: What options does one have when ubuntu freezes completely to kill the process that is causing it?
<vzduch> what's your VGA resolution? (on the console)
<SoulChild> vzduch: my?
<Flannel> Nutubuntu: right, if you do the dpkg --get-selections, thats the cleanest version of a package list.  sed can quickly turn that into a space separated list for catting to aptitude
<vzduch> SoulChild: yep
<SoulChild> vzduch: 1024x768
<predaeus_> SoulChild, works while BIOS comes up here, but maybe Linux eats the key input
<vzduch> should be enough to read all msgs
<Nutubuntu> Flannel, that's what I hoped :) that'll work.
<SoulChild> vzduch: predaeus_: thanks for your help
<BURTS> what is a good free ebook for beginner/novice guide for ubuntu server?
<Flannel> BURTS: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/index.html
<Flannel> that's available in PDF too, if you want to download it
<BURTS> Flannel: thank you, I will take a look at it right now.
<SurfnKid> this is probably a stupid question
<SurfnKid> but i must ask
<Nutubuntu> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<SurfnKid> does ubuntu recognize the dual core 2
<_Ahti> !ask | SurfnKid
<ubotu> SurfnKid: please see above
<GeekMaster1> Hi all. I was wondering how to turn my DHCP into a static IP address.
<SurfnKid> as multitasking or not
<SurfnKid> Intel says that in order for the chip to run into the Dual Core 2 Duo features, the software must be able to support it
<_Ahti> Shouldn't you know? GeekMater1 (<---Note: The name...)
<_Ahti> GeekMaster1*
<Flannel> GeekMaster1: /etc/network/interfaces  : https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<mdious> GeekMaster1:  you can do it with ifconfig or through system/administration
<saintz0r> hey there. can anyone teach me or point me to a guide on how to upload stuff with rtorrent?
<GeekMaster1> THANKS ALL
<anon_510> yo waddup peeps
<Nutubuntu> think theres an official riaa guide ,,, drop them an email and request it?
<qnyc> SurfnKid, it is fully supported
<jscinoz> How can i get my rt61 chipset WLAN card to work with WPA in network manager?
<Flannel> !away > Maha`
<_Ahti> jscinoz: As far as i know, NetworkManager doesn't support WPA... ??? (Please correct me)
<_Ahti> jscinoz: And i share the same issue :P
<anon_510> i burned ubuntu 7.04 to a boot disc and havde a dedicated hard drive for ubuntu but I cannot get ubuntu to boot can anyone tell me what the problem is?
<predaeus_> SurfnKid, that is mostly the case with parallel computing. I would assume it is detected correctly but I do not know if feisty comes with an SMP enable kernel by default or if you would have to install one.
<vzduch> work is calling, gotta run :)
<vzduch> cu later
<jscinoz> Network manager DOES support WPA, as my other laptop with a 2200BG works with WPA out of the box, its just rt61 based cards that it has issues with
<diesel_power> help! name of the channel in spanish please!
<Flannel> _Ahti: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<Flannel> !es | diesel_power
<wilrecar71> my dapper drake distrobution wont show distro upgrades is update manager and id like to upgrade
<ubotu> diesel_power: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<tio22> any woman for cam???
<wilrecar71> in*
<Flannel> !upgrade | wilrecar71
<ubotu> wilrecar71: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<diesel_power> gracias ubotu
<mdious> wilrecar71:  don't you have to change /etc/apt/sources.list to look at the new sources?
<nomasteryoda> diesel_power, tractors are super
<_Ahti> anon_510: Have you checked the md5sums? Could you have burned the disc wrong (happens too often), You know, you're supposed to burn it as an .ISO?
<Flannel> wilrecar71: you need start update-manager with -c (I think, double check), because dapper is an LTS
<wilrecar71> ok thank you
<predaeus_> !bot | diesel_power
<ubotu> diesel_power: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Flannel> mdious, wilrecar71, no changing sources list hasn't happened since breezy
<Flannel> anon_510: "cant get it to boot" being what?  what does it look like?  does it boot at all? boot normally? black screen? what
<thezenmaster> I need a new sound card. Which do you guys recommend? I'm on feisty
<mdious> Flannel:  thanks last i did was breezy to dapper...
<wols_> thezenmaster: SBLive
<mdious> okay i'm going to go, no one needs my wrong advice lol
<Flannel> mdious: that was the lats pre-update manager one.  So that'd be why.
<imbecile> hey guys im trying to install an icon theme and when i click on the .theme file it says invalid format. this is it http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Glass+Icons+Theme?content=32146
<Nutubuntu> Flannel, I apologize for dull witted question, but why cat? Couldn't I 'sudo aptitude install < list-of-packages' ? (Once Ive made a space-delimited list)
<Flannel> Nutubuntu: right.  I wasn't necessarily saying to use cat.  Just any means you feel like.
<herbaliser> hi how can i resize my root partition?
<thezenmaster> wols_ Sounblaster or audigy?
<herbaliser> gparted live cd
<Flannel> herbaliser: You need a liveCD, you can't play with mounted partitions
<herbaliser> ?
<qnyc> herbaliser, that will work
<Nutubuntu> I like cats, and I need to learn better about 'cat' too. I've been playing with sed and grep, now it's cat's turn maybe.
<herbaliser> I have 5 gig of free space left, do i need to create a file system on it first?  and then resize root?
<Flannel> Nutubuntu: nah.  < is what you want.
<predaeus_> thezenmaster, also see http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/  before deciding
<wols_> thezenmaster: there is a SBLive Audigy?
<herbaliser> using ext3
<_Ahti> herbaliser: Something like Knoppix should do :)
<PIPBoy_> bye all
<Nutubuntu> Flannel, t/y again ... as always :)
<wols_> thezenmaster: I mean the SBLive 5.1
<Flannel> herbaliser: No, you'll expand root into it.  You don't create a partition first, just expand root to te free space, and it'll get absorbed
<qnyc> herbaliser, is that your only partition?
<thezenmaster> isn't that external?
<qnyc> herbaliser, because if the free space isn't adjacent to root partition, you'll have to slide partitions over first
<BURTS> where can i find a complete list of the CLI commands?
<predaeus_> thezenmaster, ah sorry just realized that they do not update taht other list anymore http://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main
<herbaliser> i have /dev/hda1 ext 3 root /dev/hda2 extended /dev/hda5 swap and then 5 gig unused
<herbaliser> and is /dev/hda1 is want to resize
* Nutubuntu runs 'cat /proc/mdstat' and smiles quietly
<herbaliser> it's a vmware disk is expanded
<ivanAlvarez> #beryl
<imbecile> hey guys im trying to install an icon theme and when i click on the .theme file it says invalid format. this is it http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Glass+Icons+Theme?content=32146
<thezenmaster> predaeus thanks for the list ;)
<qnyc> herbaliser, yeah it's easy, slide over hda2, the resize hda1, but backup important data first!
<herbaliser> gparted when i choose resize on the root disk, gives me free space left 0, free space right 0
<the_undefined> Q: Still looking for solutions to recover from a frozen ubuntu -> anything like Ctrl+Alt+Del available? (sry for the blasphemy)
<Flannel> herbaliser: The extra space you have is where?  not next to the root partition?
<herbaliser> no
<qnyc> herbaliser, as I said, you need to move hda2 to the right first
<Maha`> ok. got it Flannel
<imbecile> when installing an icon theme i use the .theme file to add it correct?
<doms> its oki to manually remove my  apache directory like rm -r
<doms> its oki to manually remove my  apache directory like rm -r
<doms> its oki to manually remove my  apache directory like rm -r?
<Nutubuntu> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Flannel> doms: no.  Don't.  Remove the packages.
<yellow_chicken> i am trying to install ubuntu 7.04 on G4.  i can't get into GUI  installation mode from live cd.  error: /bin/sh can't access tty: job control turned off
<doms> Flannel:  coz when i reinstall the package  the configuratio still the same as my previos configuration
<Flannel> doms: you need to purge the package, or "complete removal" with synaptic.  We've told you this already.  And this isn't just the metapackage (apache2), but also the real packages (apacheX-common)
<Zenton> hi all
<Zenton> every 6 months ubuntu packages are merged with debian
<wols_> Zenton: no
<Zenton> that means that gutsy will be merged with sid?
<wols_> Zenton: no
<verb3k_> guys I am having a problem in adding a user to samba ....when I use "sudo smbpasswd -a username"  to add a new user it asks me for a password and then outputs the following message :"Failed to modify password entry for user foobar"  ....what's the problem ? thanks in advance .
<doms> Flannel: oki
<wols_> every 6 montjhs, ubuntu takes sid and creates a release
<doms> Flannel: how about his dependencies
<imbecile> when installing an icon theme i use the .theme file to add it correct?
<WeeJeWel> how can i make an edge in gimp from a straight line?
<wols_> verb3k_: that user already exists in the DB
<Zenton> wols_: so feisty is stable and has only security updates?
<verb3k_> wols_,  oh ,,then how can I solve this ?
<Flannel> doms: You only need to get the packages that bring in config files for that program.  Even if we're not using, say, libapr, we don't need to purge it, since it doesn't change the apache config files.  Really, all we need is to remove 'apacheX-common' with the purge
<Flannel> Zenton: yes.  As is Edgy and Dapper.  Well, security and bugfixes.
<wols_> verb3k_: change the user's pw
<Zenton> aha, thanks Flannel and wolfs_
<kitsuneofdoom> part
<doms> Flannel: yes  i'am lighten  thank you very much :)
<Zenton> does exist a prerelease live cd with gutsy?
<Flannel> Zenton: Each release (and actually, a few months before release) there's a version freeze, see Gutsys (with links to previous ones, I believe): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<verb3k_> wols_,  can you tell me please how to do that? I really appreciate your help
<Flannel> Zenton: yeah, gutsy is already tribe2 (second alpha), hmmm, maybe tribe 3 by now.  You'll get precise info in #ubuntu+1
<Zenton> Flannel: i see, thanks.
<OmegaCenti> W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: <Don't know if I should show this public key to the public or not> I am getting this error when reloading repositories
<d2dchat> Hey im trying to get my ATI card to work with Xgl.. but whenever i login to an Xgl session, the graphics appear all funky.. can anyone help?
<xenex> What's a program that supports DRM-protected wmv's through a stream?
<Sp4rKy> OmegaCenti: check medibuntu.org and download the public key
<OmegaCenti> Sp4rKy: Ah thanks :)
<Sp4rKy> np
<bonee> my sound is not working right
<bonee> help plz
<wols_> verb3k_: don't add a user, simply change the user
<wols_> the user's pw
<d2dchat> Wait, if your card does 2d acceleration only, can it not use Beryl?
<crdlb> d2dchat, correct
<crdlb> d2dchat, what card do you have?
<verb3k_> wols_I know but how to do that ?
<d2dchat> crdlb, 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE)
<pyrak> anyone know of any way to "free" an ipod shuffle (2g)?
<pyrak> i wanna play ogg on it
<thill2708> how do I listen to shoutcast stations in amarok?
<silvernode> Is there any program that will enable me to create 4 second clips of full length songs?
<crdlb> d2dchat, you're not getting 3d acceleration with fglrx for some reason
<Szeraax> silvernode: audacity
<xenex> What's a program that supports DRM-protected wmv's?
<silvernode> szeraax:I have that and did'nt even think of it
<verb3k_> wols_ I know but how to do that ? sorry for the lot questions
<Szeraax> silvernode: gald to help, if it helped :)
<d2dchat> crdlb, is that a question or a statement? haha
<perlmonkey> hi guys
<perlmonkey> If I have a CPU showing clockspeed as 933Mhz is that likely to be a 1Ghz CPU or a lesser one?
<thill2708> anyone?
<crdlb> d2dchat, a statement, that's why Xgl looks weird
<OmegaCenti> Sp4rKy: Worked like a charm. Thanks :)
<d2dchat> crdlb, and it's because my card doesn't have 3d acceleration? :-/
<crdlb> d2dchat, yes it does
<d2dchat> crdlb, it does? How did you find out?
<shiester_miester> anyone know how to do WAN between windows and linux using hamachi
<crdlb> d2dchat, because I have a lot of experience with that chip
<wols_> verb3k_: have you done man smbpasswd. what have you leanred?
<crdlb> I'm 100% sure it has 3d support
<wols_> verb3k_: or asked another way. what made you use -a?
<d2dchat> crdlb, you are a god then =D
<crdlb> d2dchat, but only using fglrx
<OmegaCenti> My info command points to the man pages of commands. I don't think I am getting the info pages in other words. How would I go about getting the info pages?
<d2dchat> crdlb, well i found a tutorial i think might help
<d2dchat> crdlb, http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_beryl_ati_radeon
<d2dchat> what do u think?
<d2dchat> crdlb, they recommend that i use the open source driver
<crdlb> d2dchat, no that's only for the free driver
<crdlb> it doesn't provide 3d acceleration on your card
<crdlb> you have to use the proprietary driver (fglrx)
<d2dchat> crdlb, ah i see
<d2dchat> crdlb, so can you help me diagnose the problem?
<Szeraax> and that's why next time, get nvidia...
<crdlb> d2dchat, maybe, join #ubuntu-effects
<anTiX> is there an ubuntu package available for vhcs?
<verb3k_> wols_,  I am a new ubuntu user ....how am I supposed to know all of this at once ? are you going to help me or not ?
<Szeraax> anTiX: vhcs?
<anTiX> Szeraax: www.vhcs.net it's a really good open source webhotel software imho
<Sp4rKy> OmegaCenti: np
<Szeraax> anTiX: ah, thanks
<anTiX> Szeraax: np! I can recommend it after running it for 2 years..
<Nutubuntu> what is the status of suns java for the a64 x2?
<yo2k> ...
<Pachelbel> grrrrr
<Pachelbel> i don't want to auto-cnnect here
<Pachelbel> :)
<CheshireViking> Pachelbel, which irc client do you use?
<Pachelbel> x-caht
<Pachelbel> anyway, i've disabled it already
<Pachelbel> thanks
<CheshireViking> ok
<verb3k_> !samba > verb3k
<verb3k_> !samba > verb3k_
<|_ocke> i need to edit the grub entry on my mbr
<|_ocke> i am currently running off /dev/hdb1, but it defaults to hda1
<Szeraax> |_ocke: so go edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<|_ocke> currently i have to view the list edit the entry and change root=/dev/hda1 to /dev/hdb1
<|_ocke> i did
<|_ocke> but it still is the same..
<|_ocke> er wait
<Nutubuntu> night all
<Flannel> |_ocke: what do you mean by "goes to"?  the MBR stuff isn't affected by menu.lst
<Nutubuntu> thanks, too :)
<Szeraax> did you save it?
<|_ocke> maybe i need to mount /dev/hda1 and edit it on there
<Biohazard> Does anyone know what did wrong with my Amarok. Yesterday it worked fine, now it doesn't start. It stops working when the blue image appears. Reinstalling didn't fix the problem.
<|_ocke> since im running off hdb1, i must have edited the one on this partition, which isnt loaded on boot
<|_ocke> of course i saved it :)
<wols_> verb3k_: why should I help you if you are too lazy to do some work yourself? if you want the work done for you without any effort of yours: hire a conslutant
<Flannel> !grub | |_ocke
<ubotu> |_ocke: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Szeraax> |_ocke: very possible
<Flannel> first link, you need to make the stuff on MBR point to the other partition (reinstall it pointing to your new one)
<|_ocke> ive been running linuxes for like 6-7 years, i dont forget stuff like saving or sudo, but sometimes i cant see the forest for the trees
<yo2k> !gksudo
<PIPBoy_> Can anyone pm me and give me information on how to use wine? im new and confused and cant seem to find an explanation...
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<CheshireViking> !wine > PIPBoy_
<Szeraax> |_ocke: ok
<|_ocke> i dont really intend to reinstall unless i get another machine entirely and am running it alongside this one
<Flannel> |_ocke: you're reinstalling GRUB stage 1, not anything else.
<PIPBoy_> Can anyone pm me and give me information on how to use wine? im new and confused and cant seem to find an explanation...
<Flannel> PIPBoy_: read your query from ubotu, specifically the page linked from there
<predaeus_> Biohazard, try runnin amarok in a terminal to see if it spits any error messages
<poweruser1> Hello, I have two comps with Ubuntu (one Kubuntu) in my house. How would I network them?
<|_ocke> otherwise i intend to keep the same installation with my settings and data, heck i even pulled the original install (/dev/hda1) from the previous machine (celeron 1ghz) and pt it in this athlonxp 3000+ and just changed the necessary devices hehe
<Szeraax> poweruser1: are they on lan or direct connection?
<Biohazard> predaeus_, yes he says "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 164"
<poweruser1> It's over lan
<poweruser1> One uses wireless
<poweruser1> The other's directly in a router
<mat1980> poweruser1: you have to install ntfs on one or both of them.
<Flannel> poweruser1: theyre already on the same LAN?  then theyre already "networked"
<Szeraax> what do you want to be able to do?
<predaeus_> Biohazard, hm does it die with that or is this just an info message?
<doms> unable to connect localhost   installing apache2
<|_ocke> then i had memory and swapping issues so i installed a 80gb drive on top of this one and made a 4gb swap partition as /dev/hdb5
<Szeraax> share files?
<Szeraax> |_ocke: jealous
<poweruser1> Yes
<mat1980> poweruser1: ehm... not ntfs... nfs.. :-[
<poweruser1> And the only network I see is a Windows one
<Szeraax> |_ocke: i'm stuck with one 4200rpm hdd
<predaeus_> Biohazard, copy the complete error message to a pastebin and keep the link handy. You can also ask in #kubuntu since amarok is kde.
<Szeraax> poweruser1: well, you may be able to just right click on a folder and go to sharing or something and do it that way
<Flannel> poweruser1: You mean sharing? not networking
<poweruser1> Ah yes, sharing
<wols_> |_ocke: you should have bought more RAM
<Szeraax> poweruser1: are you able to try these ideas right now?
<Biohazard> predaeus_, http://rafb.net/p/ARBNPX10.html
<poweruser1> Yes
<Szeraax> poweruser1: did you try the above?
<poweruser1> I'm trying the share
<Szeraax> ok
<poweruser1> It prompted me to dl NFS so I am
<Szeraax> alright
<|_ocke> then i was down to like 100mb free on / so i mirrored the fs on /dev/hda1 (10gb) to the free space on /dev/hdb1 (75gb) and now am booting from hda1 still but making hdb1 root
<|_ocke> i dont buy computer parts
<|_ocke> i dont buy anything for computers
<|_ocke> i inherit and acquire hardware, and i use nothing but free software
<|_ocke> i have had this 2.1ghz box laying around for almost a year but had no ram for it, so i was using an athlon 850 with 512mb pc100, then a celeron 1ghz with that same 512 pc100
<|_ocke> then i got ahold of another box which had a dead mobo but 256mb working ddr2 pc2700
<|_ocke> so i dropped it in the athlonxp 3000+ and things were goood
<anTiX> how do I set background color in a bash shell?
<rohan> why is ubuntu's musicbrainz crippled ? can't i look up tag info of mp3 files ?
<rohan> using amarok
<Szeraax> anTiX: good question...
<|_ocke> except when i ran out of memory it would be in paging hell for 10 minutes swapping stuff in and out and wouldnt respond for like literally 10-15 mins even to tryto kill the proc
<|_ocke> so i gave it 4gb swap on the new disk and that solved all th ose problems
<prya> tyrty
<|_ocke> course it still was slowr thand it should be given the proc and video
<wols_> |_ocke: invest 20$ and buy 512MB more ram
<|_ocke> then i got another box with dead mobo and 1 dead 256 stick and 1 live 256 stick
<|_ocke> so now i have 512mb pc2700,
<|_ocke> plus 4gb swap and 75gb storage
<anTiX> Szeraax: echo -e "\[\e\e40:" seems to do the trick :)
<|_ocke> wols_, if i had $20 to spend on the computer i wouldnt be messing with all that in the first place
<|_ocke> plus, 512mb pc2700 ddr2 is like 50-60 bucks
<lor4x> hello, does anyone know of a good little tui program that tells you the bitrate of an mp3?
<jetscreamer> mplayer
<|_ocke> which is about the amount i make per month in addition to rent, which includes paying my electric bill and eating and smokes and whatever
<Tomcat_> lor4x: TUI? :o
<lor4x> Tomcat_: text user interface :)
<Tomcat_> lor4x: That's CLI "Command Line Interface" usually. ;)
<lor4x> Tomcat_: ah, okay...
<lor4x> well then, does anyone know a good cli program that tells you the bitrate of an mp3?
<wols_> |_ocke: first, there is no ddr2 pc2700. and: it's not
<wols_> |_ocke: what socket amd?
<blanky> anyone here have Enemy Territory installed? I'm not getting any sound from it, although my sound elsewhere in the system (Other programs such as Pidgin/Gaim) work fine
<xenex> blanky, use oss
<blanky> xenex: thanks!
<|_ocke> i think its 472 or something, i havent taken the heatsink off and looked
<blanky> xenex: will try that, I'll just switch it through the KDE interface thing
<wols_> |_ocke: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820144165 512MB DDR2 PC4200 at 21,49 from kingston
<xenex> if that doesn't work, close other programs that use sounds
<|_ocke> well its pc2700, and i was pretty sure it was ddr2 but i guess i could be wrong
<wols_> |_ocke: if it's socket a, it's DDR1
<enviouz> is there a way to browse the repos like you can with fedora?
<roho> you can use synaptic
<blanky> xenex: same thing, 'could not open /dev/dsp', and that close any other program that uses sounds method is stupid, my sound card supports multiple channels and I already checked that using a command
<enviouz> ok ty
<wols_> enviouz: packages.ubuntu.com, synaptic, aptitude, etc
<_Ahti_> enviouz: You can browse throuhg the software by using SYnaptic
<wols_> blanky: fuser /dev/dsp
<blanky> xenex: I already did cat /proc/asound/pcm and it worked
<blanky> I mean, it showed more than one
<xenex> blanky, i'm a simple man. ;p
<blanky> wols_: thanks will try
<|_ocke> hardinfo says AMD Athlon XP/MP (Barton) 3000+ 2100.60MHz
<wols_> DDR1 then
<blanky> wols_: nothing haha
<wols_> and yes, that'S damn expensive
<PIPBoy_> i accidentally deleted my recycle bin, how do i get it back?
<wols_> blanky: nothing what?
<blanky> shows up
<blanky> weird
<enviouz> also if i update to the 2.6.22 kernel am i likely to have problems with packages built for fiesty?
<blanky> probably cause no sound is playing at the moment?
<wols_> where? what are you trying?
<blanky> wols_: ... fuser /dev/dsp
<wols_> enviouz: ubuntu kernel or self compiled?
<|_ocke> PIPBoy_, right click on the gnome panel go add to panel
<wols_> blanky: are you in group audio? does /dev/dsp exist?
<|_ocke> PIPBoy_, find the trash, and add it
<blanky> wols_: actually I don't think it does, no tab completion, how do I check the group?
<|_ocke> wols_, well its ddr1 then, but i still cant afford to buy any :P
<wols_> group
<enviouz> ubuntu
<blanky> wols_: oh yes it does
<wols_> erm, groups
<blanky> wols_: how do I find out if im in the group
<blanky> oh okay
<blanky> wolki: yeah i am
<blanky> ls /dev/ | grep dsp shows dsp
<enviouz> basically i need that kernel so i can fix the ati fast switching problem
<blanky> so it's there
<dchky> You are not likely to have problems with the newer kernel enviouz, providing it's built right that is, though you will have problems when it comes to using things like apt-get to do updates.
<enviouz> oh ok
<dchky> I'm not sure how Ubuntu acts when confronted with custom compiled kernels.
<PIPBoy_> does anyone know if theres a specific shortcut key for the terminal? or do you have to create one?
<x0qa> what's the keyboard shortcut to get a dialog window in which you can type your command to execute? and what's the name of the program?
<dchky> Sorry the Update feature I mean.
<enviouz> man i wish someone would build the packages for the new ati drivers and such it would make it very easy
<dchky> Is .22 the only one that has what you want?
<enviouz> well bryce made a package for the driver including the modules but its for the .22 kernel
<cyberix> Is there a specific place for modules system admin adds to linux module blacklist?
<enviouz> but now i cant even find the package
<wols_> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<dchky> I say just download the .22 kernel and wait for Ubuntu to catch up then. Just add it to Grub and away you go.
<cyberix> I would not want to modify /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist because then I get questions about it while updating
<enviouz> k ty
<Kprofthreat> !doesntwork | poweruser1
<ubotu> poweruser1: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<predaeus_> x0qa, alt-f2 in gnome, gnome-terminal?
<Kprofthreat> Nope!
<|_ocke> im accepting donations though if anyone is willing to help a poor linux nerd with only half a job and forced to teach people windows xp and office xp to earn what i do for rent and am not allowed to tell them im training them to be dependent and subservient to the one company that cares the least and infringes on the rights of their customers the most, while charging them as much and as often as  possible, even multiple times for the same software
<|_ocke> i need some ram, possibly a better processor (though this one actually works great)
<|_ocke> and a dvd burner at soem point
<|_ocke> i have cd burners, dvdroms, a geforce fx 5500
<Kprofthreat> !spam poweruser1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam poweruser1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[ThC] Primski> Boooooooooom!
<|_ocke> oh i need a better nvidia card if anyone has one lying around hehe
<Kprofthreat> !spam | poweruser1
<[ThC] Primski> Boooooooooom!
<ubotu> poweruser1: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<nimbo> how do i activate smileys in xchat? /set text_emoticons ON doesn't work
<Madpilot> I don't think xchat does graphical smileys. Thank God.
<nimbo> it does
<PIPBoy_> does anyone know if theres a specific shortcut key for the terminal? or do you have to create one?
<PIPBoy_> and if so, how do i create a shortcut key?
<Madpilot> PIPBoy_, in gnome, go System->Prefs->Keyboard Shortucuts - I've mapped "open terminal" to the righthand menu key here
<_Ahti_> I've got an USB-key here that had "died", I tried installing Puppy Linux on it and thus, formatted it (can't remember to what?) and now. I can't mount it... I can't access it... I can't use it.. Is there a way to "fix" it?
<Prometheus> Hey guys, Is there an online multiplayer poker game that will run in ubuntu?
<_Ahti_> Prometheus: Yeaah, just can't remember what it was called... PokerX? Try searching Synaptic
<Madpilot> PIPBoy_, no problem - but please ask before PMing, generally...
<noiesmo> Prometheus, I use Pokerstars under wine
<Prometheus> noiesmo: Does it run ok?
<Madpilot> PIPBoy_, ask in-channel (ie here) before PMing...
<Prometheus> _Ahti_: Can't find it there man... got kpoker?
<noiesmo> Prometheus, yeah fine just down load the exe and get wine to install
<BetaTester> Hi all. Anybody here familiar with ghostscript?
<Prometheus> noiesmo: Thanks man :)
<noiesmo> Prometheus, np :)
<d2dchat> how do you get the apple-esk application bar ?
<zak> i've got a logitech USB headset.. it seems to be detected by ubuntu [shows up in volume control/sound options] , but i can't get any sound to actually come through it [test button in sound preferences, and stuck on mute in volume control] .. any suggestions?
<d2dchat> or at least what is it called?
<cad> I reinstalled ubuntu and wanted to manipulate that script file that lets synaptic access the universe and multiverse servers. Any help? I only need to know the file name.
<VoX> cad: /etc/apt/sources.list
<cad> Thank you Vox. Side question - so if Synaptic the gui front-end for the apt utility?
<zak> grr
<zak> brb
<mat1980> cad: yes, Synaptic is only a front-end for apt
<cad> Thanks for the info.
<|_ocke> nimbo, it doesnmt do emoticons by default. i am thankful
<|_ocke> i HATE it when chat progs replace text with little graphical emoticons
<nimbo> |_ocke: so what do i have to change then? ^_^
<|_ocke> half the time they arent even supposed to be emotes in the fist place
<|_ocke> nimbo, are you using xchat-gnome, or real xchat?
<nimbo> hm xchat 2.8.0
<nimbo> i think real xchat
<|_ocke> thats what im running
<|_ocke> probably real then
<enviouz> anybody that can give me a hand. just installed ati drivers from ati website but something still isnt right
<|_ocke> do you see :) :( =) =( :P or are they little graphics?
<nimbo> lol
<nimbo> i know what graphics are
<nimbo> :-P
<nimbo> :-
<nimbo> and i want EMOTICONS!
<nimbo> ^_^
<defrysk> argh!
<leagris> !wuanta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wuanta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|_ocke> you WANT emoticon graphics?
* defrysk very much dislikes emoticons
<leagris> !quanta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quanta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<enviouz> At next boot, Ubuntu will load an old version of fglrx, so you have to blacklist it by changing /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common to include DISABLED_MODULES="somemodule2 fglrx" where somemodule2 is the old contents of that line. When you have finished this last change, reboot and (hopefully) enjoy your 3-d acceleration. <---- whats the meaning of this im confised?
<nimbo> i want EMOTICONS!
<nimbo> :-D
<|_ocke> oh... :P gross
<|_ocke> i thought you were sick of them showing up
<defrysk> lol
<|_ocke> i was trying to figure out how they could be enabled to disable them
<defrysk> I would be
<|_ocke> em too
<nimbo>  /set text_emoticons ON|OFF
<|_ocke> i think they're retarded and annoying and completely unnecessary for anything :P
<|_ocke> but if you really want them, you can run IRC in Gaim
<nimbo> emoticons are funny :-P
<leagris> Can someone help about using Quanta HTML editor in gnome environment. I have problems working with UTF-8 encoded documents because keyboard input bring unproperly encoded typing.
<|_ocke> erm.. i dont see how
<nimbo> irc on gaim? hm
<|_ocke> they're little smileys and roses and stuff in the middle of an otherwise information-conveying sentence
<nimbo> i like smileys -_-
<PIPBoy_> i like...msn?
<defrysk> nimbo, poor you ... ;p
<mat1980> leagris: I never experienced problems with quanta in gnome
<|_ocke> if emoticons in chat are an issue for you you'll probably find Gaim IRC a more user friendly experience and prettier anyways
<PIPBoy_> (Q)
<nimbo> :-P
<leagris> mat1980, when typing  it gets  instead and so on with UTF-8 documents.
<|_ocke> nimbo, no proper or standard irc client would ever have emoticons
<nimbo> xchat does
<|_ocke> only IM clients that support IRC as well
<|_ocke> hmm
<PIPBoy_> :)
<imbecile> hey guys, how do i kill firefox in terminal?
<nimbo> killall firefox-bin
<defrysk> nimbo, http://www.xchat.org/faq/#q224
<PIPBoy_> <3 nimbo
<d-b> Do you know how I can configure my screen resolution to go down up to 640x480?
<dotx> hello
<imbecile> nimbo,  thanks
<|_ocke> what with auto-replace?
<mat1980> leagris: I do a try, wait a moment
<leagris> mat1980, already present UTF-8 display ok but there is problem with keyboard input.
<enviouz> nobody knows?
<|_ocke> d-b, ctrl-alt- (+/-) on numpad
<nimbo> defrysk: so what does "at install" mean
<|_ocke> if your xorg is set up with multiple resolutions
<|_ocke> enviouz, knows what
<|_ocke> all ive seen you say for like 15 mins is 'anybody knows?'
<|_ocke> dont even know wajt youre asking about
<enviouz> At next boot, Ubuntu will load an old version of fglrx, so you have to blacklist it by changing /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common to include DISABLED_MODULES="somemodule2 fglrx" where somemodule2 is the old contents of that line. When you have finished this last change, reboot and (hopefully) enjoy your 3-d acceleration. <---- whats the meaning of this im confised?
<enviouz> it says old contents there isnt anything there
<gordonjcp> enviouz: that doesn't matter
<enviouz> 3d acceleration still isnt working
<gordonjcp> enviouz: did you follow the instructions?
<d-b> |_ocke, the thing is that the Resolution is not available in the menu
<enviouz> to the letter
<|_ocke> that means when you get done with the set of steps its describing, reboot it will load the old ati driver by default, so you ahve to tell it not to load the old module explicitly
<gordonjcp> so you've blacklisted fglrx?
<mat1980> leagris: ok. you could fix using &#232; in the html. is your keybord layout properly configured?
<gordonjcp> lastlog leagris
<leagris> mat1980, yes it is. There are no problems with GTK/gnome applications
<gordonjcp> bah
<enviouz> just simply put fglrx in disabled modules or waht? it says include DISABLED_MODULES="somemodule2 fglrx" where somemodule2 is the old contents of that line. but there isnt anything tehre.
<gordonjcp> leagris: sounds like quanta specifically isn't working properly
<gordonjcp> enviouz: right
<gordonjcp> enviouz: so think about this carefully
<south01> hi, what is to best program to transfer music to my ipod
<gordonjcp> replace "somemodule2" with whatever has already been blacklisted
<|_ocke> d-b, try editing your x config
<|_ocke> erm lemem se
<gordonjcp> enviouz: so if there's *nothing* already blacklisted...
<leagris> gordonjcp, indeed. Kedit itself as no problems with UTF-8 input. Only Khtml/Quanta+
<gordonjcp> enviouz: what does that suggest you do?
<|_ocke> add "640x480" to the line for the color depth you use
<enviouz> put the old mobule in?
<|_ocke> or does that mean anything to you?
<gordonjcp> leagris: kde/qt apps are a bit out of my field of expertise, but I'd be looking for separate i18n settings for khtml
<gordonjcp> enviouz: is the bit that says "DISABLED_MODULES=" there?
<south01> hi, what is to best program to transfer music to my ipod
<gordonjcp> south01: iTunes
<south01> are there any iTunes for ubuntu?
<insmod> <south01>: any that you know how to work
<|_ocke> south01, no
<CheshireViking> !ipod | south01
<ubotu> south01: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<|_ocke> and you dont want it
<insmod> <gordonjcp> itunes suck
<cad> In synaptic, where the hell is slime?
<enviouz> yes it says DISABLED_MODULES="" and thats it
<|_ocke> the whole point of linux is to be free to do what you want with your computer, and do it for free
<rausb0> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<south01> let me check this adress
<south01> thanx
<mat1980> leagris:  I guessed. So it's a quanta problem. Have you any other kde app installed? have you there the same problem?
<gordonjcp> south01: no, but it *is* the best program for getting tunes onto your iPod
<|_ocke> not to pay for some company to tell you when, where, and how many tiems you can listen to your music
<insmod> <gordonjcp> and m4p is gay
<gordonjcp> insmod: I don't use an iPod
<leagris> mat1980, have all the KDE stuffs installed because I worked within KDE some time ago.
<Noah0504> What's the easiest way to upload files to my server via SSH?
<gordonjcp> insmod: if I want digital audio, I'll use minidisc
<insmod> <gordonjcp> then don't help
<south01> i see..
<leagris> mat1980, could you reproduce the UTF-8 input wierdness?
<south01> but..
<d-b> |_ocke, trying it. BRB
<south01> i got amarok
* gordonjcp mostly uses 1/4" tape or vinyl
<south01> it cannot see my ipod
<insmod> <gordonjcp>  and it is not the best
<mat1980> leagris: no, I can't. can you teach me?
<south01> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<|_ocke> you do not want to use DRM protected music
<insmod> <south01> it can
<south01> i said connect..
<south01> but no thing happens
<insmod> <south01>  you have to show it the place in configure
<insmod> <south01>  /media/xxxxxx
<|_ocke> its only a matter of time befoer they will decide they dont like the way you have the freedom to copy your music to 5 devices, eevn though it will delete it on the previous device so you can only have it on one at a time, and they will make you buy it every time you want to download it again or pcopy it to another computer or device
<|_ocke> so itll be $1 to get it on you computer, then if you wanmt it on your 'ipod' itll be another $1, then if you want to send it to your friend over the net itll be another $1
<|_ocke> then if you burn an audio cd with it itll be another $1
<gordonjcp> south01: I *think* you have to install a separate package called "ipod"
<gordonjcp> south01: it's been a while since I've set this up, and it was for someone else anyway ;-)
<south01> hmm..
<south01> let me try more
<insmod> <gordonjcp>  hey if i need bad sound i will ask u next :)
<insmod> <south01>  no you don't
<south01> i think i've done it..
<south01> i entered the path manually..
<south01> and it recognizes
<gordonjcp> south01: cool, and you can see your iPod correctly?
<insmod> <south01>  there you go
<PIPBoy_> how do i delete files from the command line? specifically folders?
<gordonjcp> PIPBoy_: rmdir
<south01> yes
<leagris> mat1980, open quanta, go to menu Settings/Configure Quanta select environment Icon in left side then set Default character encoding to utf8. After that, create a new xhtml/xml document and try typing some accentuated characters    ...
<|_ocke> screw apple and sony and their trying to tell us how we can use what we paid for, and thinking they are so big and bad and the only place we can get what we want to listen to that they should rent their content to the user
<insmod> <south01> if you want it to do it with out entering  that edit fstab
<south01> whats that?
<south01> i iwll try to add music now
<insmod> south01> file system tab
<mat1980> leagris: it was already configured to use utf-8 ad default. It works.
<insmod> <gordonjcp>  who rocks :)
<|_ocke> they are spitting in their customers faces
<insmod> <gordonjcp>  linux 11 yrs i can't go wrong
<|_ocke> it was illegal for them to not let people buy VCRs and record the movies they owned back in the 80s, why should it be legal for them to not let people buy the music file without conht
<PIPBoy_> how do i delete files from the command line? specifically folders with items in it? like root protected folders
<|_ocke> without controlling how it can be used and monitoring where and when it is, and keeping track of every time you play it
<CheshireViking> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<|_ocke> PIPBoy_, rm -fR (dir)
<gordonjcp> PIPBoy_: I already told you
<gordonjcp> PIPBoy_: rmdir
<|_ocke> that will delete the directory and everything in it without discretion
<|_ocke> so be careful
<gordonjcp> remove the contents first
<|_ocke> and every thing under it
<andruk> i cant get a reiserfs partition to show up in "Computer".  here is my fstab: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26710/
<insmod> <|_ocke> in canada we pa a sir tax for that
<gordonjcp> don't use rm -rf unless you absolutely, totally entirely know what you're doing
<insmod> <|_ocke> in canada we pay a sir tax for that
<neocortex> Hello, does anyone had problems installing skype?
<|_ocke> insmod, for mp3s?
<insmod> <|_ocke> yup
<|_ocke> gordonjcp, well of course not, but if you really need to thats hwo its done
<insmod> <|_ocke> a tax added on all media capable devices
<|_ocke> insmod, how do you pay a mp3 tax?
<PIPBoy_> gordon, i keep getting an error message saying "directory not empty"
<insmod> <|_ocke> anything that holds data has a tax
<insmod> <|_ocke> that is paid to the recording industry
<|_ocke> is it like you pay extra for any computer, stereo, mp3 capable car cd player, portable mp3 player, memoy card, usb flash disk, etc?
<zaphands> Hello. How do I change the remote desktop port?
<insmod> <|_ocke> yup
<|_ocke> oh god, that really bothers me
<PIPBoy_> -_-
<insmod> <|_ocke> works well
<|_ocke> i really dont think the RIAA deserves anything for my usb flash disk or my mp3 player or my computer or any of that
<|_ocke> only a part of what i pay for music
<gordonjcp> |_ocke: yes, but in general, if you need to ask how to remove a whole bunch of root-owned directories with contents, you probably shouldn't be doing that
<insmod> <|_ocke> they did in canada and us when tape recorders came in
<gordonjcp> PIPBoy_: what *exactly* are you trying to do?
<|_ocke> so basically you pay for a right to download and use pirated music and such
<insmod> <|_ocke> for freedom not to use ituse -- ithink it is
<|_ocke> since you pay the tax on devices, they shouldnt be able to say anything about downloading the content since you alerady pay for the right to  use it
<insmod> <|_ocke> :) that's right
<gordonjcp> |_ocke: the problem isn't piracy, it's that mp3, free software and cheap hosting has massively lowered the barrier-to-entry for musicians
<gordonjcp> |_ocke: and now musicians don't need to pay their tithe to the RIAA/BMI/whoever
<|_ocke> yeah so anybody can make music if they have the dedication
<|_ocke> thats a good thing
<rbs-tito> gordonjcp: More artists should sign with Magnatune
<gordonjcp> |_ocke: yes, and literally for free
<|_ocke> we might actually get some talented artists now
<gordonjcp> rbs-tito: magnatune rocks
<|_ocke> instead of just the corporate sponsored inheritors of the rigth to sell crappy music and movies
<gordonjcp> rbs-tito: so does Jamendo, if you like French trip-hop
<ziroday> can someone have a look at this script and tell me whats wrong??
<gordonjcp> you can pick up a PC from a skip that's good enough to run some audio software
<rbs-tito> gordonjcp: Indeed it does, rhythymbox integrates it well: if you use Amarok with magnatune then Amarok get a % of proceeds, shame rhythymbox doesn't have a similar deal
<gordonjcp> download Ubuntu Studio, and you're good to go
<gordonjcp> rbs-tito: nice!
<rbs-tito> Maybe if we use the rhythymbox interface more it will show them that rhythymbox has a substantial share of the market, or is going that way
<|_ocke> yeah, well if the RIAA doesnt support or help promote the artists, how do they deserve any sort of profit off of the creators who do all the owrk themselves, or off of the listeners who are downloading and listening to original content licensed by its actual creators
<|_ocke> XMMS plz
<rbs-tito> I dream of the day Ubuntu finally becomes so big that Gnome overtakes KDE, and KDE apps aren't the most heavily developed. Amarok and K3B are good, but use hideous QT3 UIs
<|_ocke> ive been trying amarok today because i ended up with an album i havent had a working version of in years in WMA format
<andruk> i cant get a reiserfs partition to show up in "Computer".  here is my fstab: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26710/
<|_ocke> and it isnt supported in xmms without some plugin
<andruk> anybody know much about reiser?
<insmod> <andruk>mount it
<|_ocke> and to be honest i dont really want it to support wma because i despise anybody that would encode anything in wma, much less distribute it in the godawful format
<andruk> insmod: its mounted.  it does not show up in "Computer"
<|_ocke> i bet standard wma has some flags in it that in a couple years, microsoft is going to flip so that every single time anybody plays a wma file it contacts them and if they dont have a license fot the\
<linux_user400354> how can i add files to an iso?
<andruk> insmod: i have to navigate to /mnt/storage to access it
<|_ocke> for the file on record, they send the cops to your house to try to collect for them
<|_ocke> since MS is in the process of alienating their own customers right now and driving them to any other alternative that doesnt inspect every single action you try tot take and ask for confirmation while it alerts MS of your risky behavior
<Tony_> How do you enable loging in as root from the login screen. I made allowroot=true but it still doesn't work. I am using xubuntu
<wilrecar77> when i update my system, for repeated programs it says the locale settings failed and its reverting back to "c". is this good or bad
<insmod> <andruk>: lol i hate gnome so no idea - i use enlightenment blackbox etc
<rbs-tito> Tony_: run "sudo passwd"
<|_ocke> so they can sell the appropriate advertiser your contact info to sell you software that will supposedly close the hole you are paranoid about since ms has been telling you every 10 minutes that you are vulnerable andyou have to let it block such dangerous requests for outside information
<Tony_> Won't that just change the password?
<CheshireViking> !root  | Tony_
<ubotu> Tony_: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ziroday> |_ocke: can u rant on offtopic please
<rbs-tito> |_ocke: I find it rather arrogant that Microsoft now have the nerve to sell an antivirus. They charge you to guard against holes they left open!
<Tony_> I already set the root password though.
<wilrecar77> ms sells an antivirus?
<rbs-tito> Tony_: Yes, but root account doesn't work in ubuntu unless you do it
<rbs-tito> wilrecar77: Yeah, Windows live Onecare
<wilrecar77> i bet it isnt any good
<andruk> insmod: yeah, the developers can be kind of retarded sometimes.  like every mount point being in the /media dir/.  why couldnt they make hds in the /mnt, and temporary storage in the /media?  lol...too bad,
<CheshireViking> !sudo | Tony_ , this was the one I meant
<ubotu> Tony_ , this was the one I meant: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<|_ocke> btw im not bitter at all, and definitely dont think microsoft is preying on the naievity of its very user base who think their only choice is microsoft and that antivirus is something that every computer needs, along with 3 or 4 anti-malware programs, and that you have to restart your computer anytimer you install anything
<wilrecar77> just another way to make money
<|_ocke> and that your computer will always get slow if it is running for 4-5 hours no matter what and you'll have to restart
<wilrecar77> although microsoft isnt a bad company so it works as an antivirus
<andruk> |_ocke: linux is not without virii
<|_ocke> andruk, i know
<|_ocke> andruk, but do you knhiow anyone that has ever gotten one not on purpose?
<rbs-tito> andruk: Realistically, it is. The difference is how fast things get patched in Linux.
<insmod> <andruk> ha ya it is
<andruk> rbs-tito: now that i can believe
<|_ocke> and can they really infect more than the initial computer the virus is INSTALLED on
<andruk> cough cough IE6 anyone?
<rbs-tito> andruk: Yeah, they patched it with a skin and a broken tab feature!
<|_ocke> andruk, yaeh IE6 is a pretty nasty virus, luckily we dont have that one for linux
<rbs-tito> andruk: Renamed it IE7
<andruk> yeah, wtf, it looks terrible now, and is really hard to use!
<insmod> <andruk> agaisn yes it is
<insmod> <andruk> again yes it is
<rbs-tito> I know, have you seen it in Vista?
<rbs-tito> -pukes
<andruk> |_ocke: lmao, thats awesome
<PIPBoy_> yuck
<PIPBoy_> vista is so broken right now
<rbs-tito> |_ocke: Nah, the virus has been upgraded. it is now known as IE7, it infects your system by guising as a critical update.
<PIPBoy_> i recieved my free copy from circut city (through an employee :D)
<Tony_> Okay, so I extracted an archive into a folder under root, and now I cannot access it under my normal acount, how do I set permissions so that I can use it?
<PIPBoy_> and it wasnt worth the gas...
<insmod> <andruk> hello -- answer
<andruk> i tried to find a network printer on a friends vista computer the other day...didnt work.  debian "just worked"...
<rbs-tito> Tony_: Right click it as root, or run chmod
<|_ocke> and they got rid of halof the buttons that are necessary for web navigation
<|_ocke> andruk, you like that? :)
<|_ocke> thats exactly how i feel
<|_ocke> not to mention, how it is
<andruk> <insmod> wha?  im sorry, what?
<gordonjcp> |_ocke: ies4linux ;-)
<|_ocke> vista has been, and always will be broken
<|_ocke> so long as it operates anywhere near the way it does now, or how they intend to in the future
<|_ocke> in order to make vista usable, they would have to make it create a virtual machine for every session, or at least for every network enabled application, and run it inside a sandbod
<insmod> <andruk>  linux can't get ( true) _ viruses
<|_ocke> sandbox by default
<PIPBoy_> could you give me your 2 cents on why vista ( or just windows in general) is so broken?
<|_ocke> sine
<Costel> hi! how can i do when i'm adding a new system user to automaticaly create a folder in its home dir?
<Ind[y] > To any Ubuntu developers who possibly may be here: Is, the complete removal of the Keyring Manager and stuff related, planned to be released in an update, or with the next Ubuntu version?
<rbs-tito> Ind[y] : I haven't heard that, security risk?
<insmod> <andruk> ?
<andruk> insmod: oh, sry, i thought you were still talking about how stupid gnome is.  sorry.
<|_ocke> PIPBoy_, for one, it has no intelligence, it just assuems that anything that requests a network connection must be evil (unless its a microsoft product, in which case it allows it to connect and install anything it wants to any folder on the drive)
<ziroday> Ind[y] : try ubuntu+1 its where all the devs are
<Ind[y] > rbs-tito: No, it just creates more problems than it solves.
<|_ocke> so any
<Ind[y] > ziroday: ok, thanks.
<andruk> insmod: um...well, i bet if you really tried, you could make virii for just about everything
<|_ocke> anybody can utilize that to install whatever they want, be it a virus, keylogger, trojan, whatever, as along as they say they are microsoft, or run via a microsoft application
<insmod> <andruk>  no u said linux can get viruses -- you are wrong
<Tony_> How can I do root task outside of terminal?
<rbs-tito> Ind[y] : It is still being packaged according to Launchpad
<|_ocke> besies that, you cant get your time updated via a network time server without unblocking it
<Ind[y] > rbs-tito: ok
<|_ocke> every time
<insmod> <andruk> no
<andruk> insmod: i did say that.  i am sure there are a few virii for linux out in some dusty corner of the web.  they are probably used for testing purposes only
<leagris> mat1980, back, moved away .kde .kderc .qt from my home, logged in kde session and retryed quanta. Same problem with UTF-8. My locale setting is fr_FR.UTF-8@euro
<insmod> <andruk> nope
<andruk> insmod: why cant linux get virii?
<rbs-tito> andruk: There are less than 10, each was created in a lab and required compiling against the kernel as root. Even then it was unable to spread
<ziroday> andruk: these loads of reports on the web, google it
<|_ocke> and any OS that uses half your cpu and memory resources just to run is broken
<CheshireViking> !virus | andruk
<insmod> <andruk> it is resticted to root
<ubotu> andruk: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<J-_> is it possible to add another email to a PGP key?
<|_ocke> andruk, the only way you can get a virus is if you download  it, log in as root, install the virus, and give it permission to install on every other computer it would otherwise infect
<insmod> <andruk> and distros hadle that -- but ubuntu -- that i hat -- but the wife loves
<acuster> hey all, anyone have an idea why after kernel updates my menu.lst without UUID can't ever boot? I'm on Feisty updated from Edgy?
<ziroday> acuster: did u use automatix
<andruk> reading link...
<mat1980> leagris: my locale setting is it_IT
<acuster> ziroday, don't know what that is
<doms> help my apache is broken
<ziroday> acuster: did you have any non ubuntu repos?
<|_ocke> since no sane linux user would be logged in as root except for special purposes, and when they are, probably woudnt decide at that point to ./configure, make, and make install linux.virus.chmodme the virus they got in their email that said it was a picture that they had to compile and install
<mat1980> doms: what happened?
<acuster> ziroday, possibly
<rbs-tito> You know the grub entry for system recovery, or something like that, would you argue it is a security risk?
<|_ocke> and if they would do that, they wouldnt have a working linux install in the first place :D
<acuster> but not in the recent updates
<ziroday> acuster: youre meant to delete them an uninstall software before updating
<ziroday> acuster: i mean upgrading
<andruk> Of course this doesn't mean that there can never be a Linux virus epidemic.[2]  It does mean, however, that a successful Linux virus must be well-crafted and innovative to succeed in the inhospitable Linux ecosystem.
<acuster> why would that affect the boot process not recognizing the /dev/hd* partition names?
<J-_> is it possible to add another email to a PGP key?
<acuster> I have two http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ repos
<rbs-tito> andruk: Something the article doesn't mention is how in closed source security flaws are noticed by crackers and users getting infected. In open source security flaws are usually found by developers and volunteers before the package is released.
<acuster> for google earth and amarok, neither of which I use: /me uninstalls
<doms> mat1980: i dont know
<gordonjcp> andruk: it's essentially impossible for Linux-based OSes to get a virus
<leagris> mat1980, thanks, found the bug is related to locale settings. Using LOCALE=fr_FR or LOCALE=fr_FR.UTF-8 is ok in quanta, but when switching to LOCALE=fr_FR.UTF-8@euro it can no longer enter UTF-8 characters in the editor. Would you try this with LOCALE=it_IT.UTF-8@euro ?
<andruk> rbs-tito: true, but just as security flaws got past mircosoft engineers (they arent retarded, just lazy), they could make it past open source
<gordonjcp> andruk: it's *technically* possible, but practically it's not possible
<Sp4rKy> acuster: you should _not_ use medibuntu.sos-sts.com anymore
<|_ocke> 24. How do I enable graphical smilies (emoticons)?
<|_ocke> This feature is only available in the official Windows XChat release.
<Sp4rKy> acuster: check out medibuntu.org to update
<andruk> i wouldnt say that
<|_ocke> no emoticons in linux xchat
<|_ocke> because no real linux user would have emoticons in irc
<andruk> gordonjcp: i wouldnt say that.  you never know whats in the wild.  *puts on tinfoil hat*
<rbs-tito> andruk: Maybe, but one or two pairs of eyes aren't likely to spot a flaw. Plus Microsoft engineers aren't paid to do that, they make a package, they get a check.#
<|_ocke> andruk, there are no linux viruses in the wild, there are only lab-created ones that are only capable of infecting other computers in a controlled environment where the other computers are designed to be able to accept and install the virus
<andruk> rbs-tito: true, at least in open source, you can have (theoretically) every single honest programmer look at it and modify it
<gordonjcp> andruk: no, it really is practically difficult to create a viable Linux virus
<andruk> |_ocke: thats true, but that doesnt necessarily mean that there couldnt be
<bjwebb_> hi, can someone help me get my virtual terminals back
<gordonjcp> andruk: part of the problem is that it's such an enormous pain in the hole to install software on Linux...
<J-_> Is it possible to add 2 email addresses to 1 OpenPGP key?
<bjwebb_> hello?
<|_ocke> last i remember reading there were 6 or 7 viruses created for linux, they all required specifically created conditions and access rights on the computers to be infected that would never exist on any real linux system except maybe linspire
<echelon> hi there!
<Bubulle_> mat1980, I'm back from net outage :)
<bjwebb_> i seem to have lost my virtual terminals
<bjwebb_> how do i get them back?
<echelon> can anyone help me please? Im having trouble setting up the cube in compiz.
<ziroday> can someone help me with a bash script http://pastebin.com/933920, i get this error code - ./hack1: line 50: syntax error: unexpected end of file
<|_ocke> andruk, and in short, eys, it does mean that there necessarily could NOT be a virus which has anybearing on any system that isnt specifically set up to be vulnerable to it, or has it explicitly installed on it as root
<leagris> mat1980, if you talked to me the lasts minutes, I was disconnected.
<andruk> one of the reasons (besides being an easy target) is that M$ Win is the largest marketshare (cough: monopoly).  that means that most people will write virii for windows.  for the present climate, it is not economically viable to write "real" (viable) virii for linux or mac.  this still does not preclude that it cannot be done.
<bjwebb_> *cough
<rbs-tito> andruk: Nah, thats what windows users say to make themselves feel big
<bjwebb_> andruk:doesn't linux run on 50% of servers or something
<bjwebb_> isn't that a big engouh tarket?
<rbs-tito> andruk: Linux has a bigger share on servers, the most lucrative targets. Yet LAMP viruses are unheard of
<|_ocke> the way linux works is, programs cannot change data unless they have specific access to it. no userlevel program will ever have access to any data that involves the system in any way
<rbs-tito> !server
<andruk> bjwebb: yeah, but those servers have been locked down by (hopefully) professionals.  the target for virus writers is grandmas running win 95
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<wols_> andruk: while this is partly true it falls down when you look at things like apache. that has 50%+ marketshare compared to IIS that ahs around 30 or so. much more infected windows servres
<andruk> there are permission escalation
<|_ocke> so the worst a userlevel virus could do is run on a computer it was specifically installed on, and possibly upload itself to other servers with open connection
<bjwebb_> Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console
<bjwebb_> i can't get my terminals :(
<wols_> andruk: but it's a lot harder while in windows it's by default. and UAC from vista is just annoying
<|_ocke> this means that it could run on the computer it was installed on, and it could like, print weird stuff, or possibly modify stuff in yoru home folder, but could do nothing toy our system
<bjwebb_> if i run chvt i get "couldn't find a file descriptor"
<wols_> |_ocke: it could run a spam or DDOS zombie easily
<andruk> |_ocke: yes, if permissions work perfectly.  which they do 99.99999% of the time in linux, and inverse that in the windows.
<rbs-tito> UAC in Vista is a joke. You have to push about three different buttons to do anything. Even if it does stop things running unwantedly, everything wants to run as root! You need to be an administrator to write a word document!
<leagris> |_ocke, there are several rootkits by the way one may cosider a serious treat especially for internet available services, Apache+dodgey PHP applications and other unpatched flow allowing remote code execution.
<andruk> wols_: no argument from me there.  why would anybody knowingly buy vista,,,
<wols_> andruk: to play DX10 games
<|_ocke> and in order for it to do anything to any other system, you would have to contact the owner of the computer it got uploaded to (so you would have to be the owner or at elast be knowledgable about the virus) and convince them to change the permissions on the file bychmod so it could execute, and then execute it with root permission
<|_ocke> leagris, yeah but thats more along the lines of exploit than virus
<simpleH> Hi, I'm having a problem with my Asus laptop's nvidia drivers
<rbs-tito> simpleH: What is the problem?
<|_ocke> that wouldn allow it to replicate itself and install itself on any other machines unless they were hopelessly compromised anyways
<|_ocke> well the point is
<simpleH> umm, as far as I can tell I'm using legacy drivers for a go7600
<andruk> wols_: lol, good point.  blast m$ and their kickass video crap.  that and office are the only things holding nerds everywhere back from linux
<rbs-tito> simpleH: Is this feisty?
<simpleH> yeah
<rbs-tito> simpleH: Did you get them ouit of the restricted driver manager?
<simpleH> the big problem here is my screen resolution is limited to 1024x768
<|_ocke> andruk, linux viruses are impractical, and if someone wrote one taht worked welll right now, it would probably infect about 10 machines and then it would be rendered useless by an update
<|_ocke> and the initial release would have taken the creator probvably weeks or months to develop
<rbs-tito> simpleH: Install the nvidia control center (I can't remember the package name) and run it as root. You can change the resolution from there
<simpleH> originally, I did, but then I followed a guide on how to install the latest desktop version for my card series, and it seems nothing changed
<|_ocke> and would be thwarted in a matter of hours or a day or 2
<andruk> |_ocke: exploit/virus/rootkit/spyware - all of them are bad.
<simpleH> oh, how do I enter it? I should have it installed
<andruk> |_ocke: very truw
<leagris> |_ocke, once rooted, a Linux box can do whatever nastyness, including scanning for exploitable hosts, rooting other hosts and stealing sniffing local data/passwords ... There are few differences with viruses.
<andruk> *true
<wols_> !fixres | simpleH
<ubotu> simpleH: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<wols_> simpleH: why legacy drivers? your go7600 works with the new drivers just fine
<rbs-tito> simpleH: "sudo nvidia-settings"
<|_ocke> and linux only gets more robust and less susceptible, all the while keeping its model of admins and users separate, and even running process from the same user separate
<tulga> where is good guide to install VPN server?
<|_ocke> so a 'virus' couldnt even change the behavior of another program running as the same user
<andruk> |_ocke: in theory, yes.
<andruk> lol, hey, i heard that hotmail runs on a linux server...is that true?
<`4aFkA`> how can i install sql, apache and php for joomla using the apt-get command???
<|_ocke> so eyah
<|_ocke> nobody in their right mind will write a linux virus seriously unless its for research
<leagris> |_ocke, I got a init rootkit once inserted by a young Romanian guy. Hopefully I retraced him via his IRC bouncer he installed and found all the chattrs invisible undeletable files he installed on my host. This takes quite some clue and knowledge to the Linux environment to 1) detect it 2)clean/reinstall/patch the host.
<|_ocke> and anyone who isnt in their right mind will probably write something entirely ineffective
<tulga> LAMP!
<tulga> !LAMP
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<tulga> `4aFkA`: check !LAMP
<`4aFkA`> thnx
<mantra2> why does my azureus keep closing on me!
<andruk> leagris: where was this?
<mantra2> Everytime i open it, it closes right away.
<simpleH> ok, I restarted X and rebooted
<ziroday> mantra2: try running it in terminal and see whats wrong
<simpleH> and I'm looking at the FixVideoREsolutionHowto site
<rbs-tito> simpleH: Run "sudo nvidia-settings"
<andruk> leagris: where was the rootkit problem?
<cad> I was hoping to run apache in a my ubuntu desktop environment. Is that possible?
<andruk> cad: yep
<andruk> !LAMP
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<yondie> cad: definitely in any linux distro
<rbs-tito> simpleH: There will be a screen, or display section, sometimes you can change the resolution manually from there
<mantra2> # An unexpected error has been detected by HotSpot Virtual Machine:
<mantra2> #
<mantra2> #  SIGSEGV (0xb) at pc=0xb053a172, pid=6160, tid=3085027008
<mantra2> ?
<mantra2> Whats that mean
<simpleH> awesome, native resolution now
<ziroday> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ziroday> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<simpleH> rbs-tito: thanks
<cad> Lamp doesn't seem to be it's own package. And I am having a hard time using synaptic to install apache on its own
<|_ocke> well if you root a box thats totally different from a virus
<|_ocke> or any kind of malware
<|_ocke> of course if i was root i could install a keylogger] 
<wols_> !lamp | cad
<ubotu> cad: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<RAOF> cad: You *should* be able to just install the "apache2" package, if I remember correctly.
<leagris> andruk, I hosted a Mandriva linux box at home with Apache... The guy compromized the SSH access before the patch for the famous security threat it has. It installed an init rooted replacment and an irc bouncer. He used this to join ircnet #somehackerchannel. I went there, talking to his nickname about what he did. Polite and quite teaching dialog went there. Nice guy and me as a newbe admin at this time :)
<yondie> cad: http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp.html
<wols_> |_ocke: no
<yondie> u can use this package
<yondie> but i hate it and it so lame
<|_ocke> i could prolly do it with standard unix cmds
<andruk> cad: i believe RAOF is correct
<alviso> How to use Grub boot Ubuntu system? and I alredy install a Ubuntu
<cad> Not through synaptic, then.: through Apache's website.
<mantra2> i dont know what to do
<mantra2> With my Torrents lol
<simpleH> rbs-tito: I have another question....when I bought this laptop, I had to find out the hard way that nvidia didn't directly support my card, and it's supported through Asus, which is somewhat notorious for their poor support....I have done this in the past, installing desktop drivers for this laptop card, and it's always run fine, the question is....is there any real problem with doing this?
<wols_> alviso: lgrub comes up on reboot. you use cursor keys to select what you want to boot and press enter
<andruk> cad: what do you want to script in?  html?  php with a mysql backend?
<yondie> i prefer ruby with mysql
<cad> Andruk: I don't know what you mean. I'm new to the whole server thing. I was hoping to use MySQL for the database, but I don't know how to write PHP. Would Python work?
<rizayagual> ola
<RAOF> cad: Yes.  Python rocks, and can be used with all sorts of server applications.
<rizayagual> ola alguien kiere ablar kon migo ?
<andruk> cad: i would think so, but im a php person myself.  i would install the apache2 package in synaptic
<alviso> wols_ , I lost my MBR infomation, so I at windows now.
<wols_> !grub | alviso
<yondie> alviso, reinstall grub?
<ubotu> alviso: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cad> I've got apache - what does apache2 add?
<wols_> cad: it will work yes. python can do it too
<cad> Ok. I like python.
<wols_> cad: different apache version, use apache2
<cad> Ok
<andruk> RAOF: do you have to install any other packages besides "python" and "apache2" to script websites?
<cad> There doesn't seem to be an Apache2 package. Just modules, like libapache2*
<RAOF> cad: Depends on what you want to do with it.  You may want apache2-mod-python, for example.
<RAOF> !find apache > cad
<andruk> cad: what does it say in the latest version column for apache?
<andruk> cad: try installing libapache2-mod-python
<alviso> I at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-ec3e41291c7a5a7b61d7827299415204067765de see "Boot your computer with the Ubuntu CD" ... I haven't CD or DVD driver ! O My ... could you tell another way ?
<mat1980> alviso: you need a linux cd to boot with
<wols_> !finfond apche2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about finfond apche2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wols_> !finf apche2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about finf apche2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wols_> !info apache2
<ubotu> apache2: Next generation, scalable, extendable web server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.3-3.2build1 (feisty), package size 37 kB, installed size 84 kB
<mat1980> alviso: the distro doesn't matter
<wols_> cad: see. there is
<wols_> alviso: you need a Linux Live CD
<alviso> I install from HD
<wols_> alviso: how did you install ubuntu?
<alviso> Hard disk
<wols_> how?
<alviso> i edit boot.ini and copy grub to my c:\ and edit MENU.LST file, so install Ubuntu
<enry>  libera
<enry> ciao a tutti
<bionoid> Hi. Um, for some reason my system has started ignoring my preference on which application to open video files with.. I go to properties - open with on an AVI, it is set to VLC media player, and when I double click it opens it Totem. Any pointers?
<andruk> -_-
<|_ocke> pretty much any exploit in linux involves getting root access yourself and then performing some malicious commands or installing some malicious apps
<dv_> bionoid, sudo apt-get install galternatives
<dv_> then  sudo galternatives
<alviso> but and now I lost MBR info,How to edit MENU.LST to boot my Ubuntu?
<Grey_Wolf|RefleX> helloes
<|_ocke> its not really something that can be automatically done unless you are targetting a specific group of machines all with a common weakness
<wols_> alviso: you can do the same to boot it
<dv_> ah wait video isnt in the alternatives list
<PIPBoy_> bye everyone, im out thanks for the help locke!
<dv_> bionoid, "Preferred Applications" doesnt work?
<NeXtDaY> is there any way I can log whatever commands I write in terminal? to re-check what I did. any help, please
<bionoid> dv_: Indeed can't find video in there, nice app though thanks :P
<bionoid> dv_: No. It did up until yesterday
<dv_> hm
<alviso> wols_ , really ?
<dv_> also does not include video default
<sjmigie> fs
<andruk> |_ocke: true, and while it is highly unlikely, a brilliant mind could do it to linux.
<hades00> hi :D
<alviso> title Install-Ubuntu 771
<alviso> kernel (hd0,0)/boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/ram ramdisk_size=32768 devfs=mount,dall vga=771
<alviso> initrd (hd0,0)/boot/initrd.gz
<alviso> boot
<alviso> this and boot ?
<wols_> yes. all you need is to boot a linux kernel somehow and give it the ubunut root partition as a kernel parameter root=/dev/....
<hades00> has anyone tried the new 7.10 ?!
<n1xze> I did a bad thing... How can I get my fonts back to normal? I had made them look all windows-y which is great on my desktop but looks like total crap on my laptop....now I don't remember how to fix it.
<Costel> in ubuntu apache2 server as what user is running?
<wols_> devfs? why devfs?
<Costel> or how do i find out?
<wols_> alviso: no
<andruk> |_ocke: dont get me wrong, i think that linux is really, really secure.  i do think it is possible...just really really hard
<eljak> Costel, www-data
<wols_> alviso: I told you how
<|_ocke> andruk, yes, but even when they did, theyd be writing a fix for it simultaneously
<Shaftino> hades00, I think most people here probably run it, why whats up pal?
<andruk> |_ocke: not necessarily
<cad> Thanks guys. I got it.
<alviso> thanks wols_
<Teonnyn> Hey!
<andruk> cad: np, good luck!
<eljak> Costel, you find it in apache2.conf
<Shaftino> Hey Teonnyn
<Teonnyn> I just got Ubuntu 7.04 fully installed and updated here
<cotyrothery> were do I find my xorg.conf files
<Shaftino> cotyrothery, /etcc/X11/xorg.conf
<Teonnyn> Wanted to say thank you for all the help :)
<cotyrothery> wow that was fast thanks
<Shaftino> cotyrothery, /etc/X11/xorg.conf***
<|_ocke> the advanced user of linux who could pull off such a feat is also a fan of lkinux who would most likel;y not be doing it for destruction, but for improvement of the OS, and even if not, somebody equally talented (or 1000 people just as talented) be developing a solution so that method could never be used again
<sjmigie> i'm following this tut : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSambaPDC but i just cant get my windos client into teh domain
<wigfreitz> how do I disable IPv6 for my wireless?
<Shaftino> cotyrothery, I put it wrong at first
<|_ocke> and when they found it (inm a matter of hours or days) it would be included in the kernel, or in an update for everybody
<cotyrothery> Shaftino: im trying to make wow run with more fps
<Shaftino> cotyrothery, Cant help you there
<|_ocke> and would be rendered ineffective in less time than it tok to write the exploit
<robdeman> folks
<robdeman> folks
<alviso> wols_ , How can I do is right ?
<sjmigie> i'm following this tut : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSambaPDC but i just cant get my windos client into teh domain
<NeXtDaY> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<|_ocke> so the yreally wouldnt gain any thign but knmowledge
<|_ocke> which is valuable
<robdeman> folks do you guys use Kivio?
<wols_> alviso: I told you: 11:28 < wols_> yes. all you need is to boot a linux kernel somehow and give it the ubunut root partition as a kernel parameter root=/dev/....
<|_ocke> bu t their reputation as a developer would be shot if t hey released a 'virus' and not a fix and they'd be basically exiled from the linux community
<andruk> |_ocke: do not fall into the trap of thinking that everybody who uses linux loves it (although i do).  there will be somebody who will develop a virus without the antibiotic (bad analogy)...
<Grey_Wolf|RefleX> how can I move and delete files when I boot from cd? or, said in another way.. who do I disable restricted mode when I boot from cd?
<alviso> title Ubuntu
<alviso> root (hd0,a)
<alviso> kernel /boot/loader
<alviso> this right ?
<andruk> |_ocke: people might not know who wrote it.  they might not be part or want to be part of the linux community.
<andruk> robdeman: no, i do not use kivio
<|_ocke> andruk, i really dont think theres anyone who knows enough about linux to develop something with that capability that doesnt use it as th eir primary OS and doesnt really want it to baert  windows
<bionoid> Does anyone know how the system decides which program to use for opening a specific file? I tried changing in /etc/gnome/defaults.list but to no avail. Have grepped around but can't find any other likely configuration files..
<andruk> |_ocke: i would agree, but im not going to count on that.  thats exactly what m$ did
<Grey_Wolf|RefleX> is there any way to disable restricted mode when running ubuntu off live cd?
<|_ocke> but even if there is, the code ca using the p roblems would be easily isolated by the thousands of other developers and easily neutralized, therefore rendere\ing all futuer attempts by the same principle useless
<|_ocke> andruk, no the didnt
<andruk> bionoid: should be as simple as Preferences > Preferred Applications
<andruk> |_ocke: i think they did... hence few IE6 updates until late
<bionoid> andruk: Yeah, I can change it there, but it doesn't have any effect. It's set to VLC, but opens in Totem. If I change to totem and back again, no effect either..
<bionoid> andruk: Ah, there is no video in "preferred application", I do it in properties - open with
<windflying> Hello
<root__> hi, I have just install ubuntu server, why apt-get complains about dependencies when I run apt-get install sun-java5-bin?
<windflying> somebody?
<andruk> bionoid: gotcha.  thats beyond me then (im still a noob).
<Grey_Wolf|RefleX> hmm...
<andruk> well, im off tobed, gnight everybody!
<tonsofpcs> nit
<Grey_Wolf|RefleX> is there any way to disable restricted mode when running ubuntu off live cd?
<|_ocke> andruk, ms doesnt let anybody see their source code, so the virus developers have just as muh as advantage as anyone else
<wols_> |_ocke: untrue
<tonsofpcs> ms lets anyone with bittorrent see their source code
<tonsofpcs> [well, they don't "let", but ....] 
<wols_> root__: full output please
<wols_> root__: and don't irc as root!
<metbsd> what's good apps in kde that i can install
<a7p> hi everyone ...
<Grey_Wolf|RefleX> seems like there's noone that can help me here, then..
<root__> hi, I have just install ubuntu server, why apt-get complains about dependencies when I run apt-get install sun-java5-bin?
<zax1> is there anything like 'device manager' on ubuntu ?
<zax1> i need to check the drivers on a device but cant find anything like 'device manager'
<Sendai> irc.fansub-irc.org
<tonsofpcs> lspci
<a7p> I just got a new external drive ... this drive is offered as "root"'s property ... and I do not know how to change that.
<tonsofpcs> chown the mountpoint
<zax1> tonsofpcs: laspci ? is that an answer to me or someone else?
<tonsofpcs> yes
<tonsofpcs> you
<a7p> tonsofpcs, there's no regular mountpoint ...
<ALL4N> zax1: there is a gui one, without running ubuntu here I think it is under administrative tools
<a7p> It get's mountet as "/media/disk" and I changed it allready, but it did not help.
<pwngasm> if i have a game installed with wine, and i want it to detect lan games over hamachi, do i install the native linux version of hamachi or emulate the windows version?
<ALL4N> zax1: or whatever it is, that menu where help is, there is one there called hardware or something like that
<wols_> a7p: what filesystem?
<a7p> wols_, xfs (of course *g*)
<zax1> ALL4N: the only thing that seems related to drivers is restricted drivers manager
<wols_> zax1: what kind of device? pci,  usb, etc?
<a7p> usb
<zax1> its a pci serial card
<ALL4N> zax1: http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~mako/docteam/quickguide/ch05.html#qg-device-manager
<a7p> ups ..
<wols_> a7p: then you don't need to do anything. just match up user IDs
<zax1> ALL4N: thanks checking it noe
<zax1> now
<tonsofpcs> lspci > *
<a7p> wols_, i freshly formated the disk using gparted ... the uid should be fitting ...
<wols_> a7p: change the mountpoint's perms then
<wigfreitz> Ive lost my password for http://ubuntuforums.org any ideas on how to get a new one, its not so clear on th site
<pwngasm> if i have a game installed with wine, and i want it to detect lan games over hamachi, do i install the native linux version of hamachi or emulate the windows version?
<zax1> ALL4N: that documentation doesnt match mine.... under administration i dont have device manager or hardware...its ubuntu 7.04
<wols_> !ubuntuformus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuformus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wols_> !ubuntuforums
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuforums - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ALL4N> zax1: running gnome_
<ALL4N> ?
<gmoreno> hello all, need help w/my on board graphics card (nvidia)
<zax1> i think
<zax1> i am not expert
<bohdan> hello. Does anybody has a problem with shuting down PC in Ubuntu?
<zax1> its the default installation of ubuntu 7.04
<tonsofpcs> bohdan: yes.  I don't want to :D
<wols_> gmoreno: why card exactly?
<pqs> no problem
<wols_> !nvidia | gmoreno
<ubotu> gmoreno: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
* L0cKn quit IRC
<mat1980> zax1: you'll find Divice Manager in the control panel, under the hardware section
<a7p> wols_,  I already did that - and it did and from the terminal I can do all the stuff - but gnome does not offer me options as renaming and creating folders.
<lukea> Just got a bunch of updates to evolution & its libraries, why is it that one security update affects so many packages?
<lukea> I thought the whole point of shared libraries was so that only one library would have to be updated....
<mat1980> bohdan: no, what's your?
<zax1> mat1980: sorry to be so ignorant... but , where do i find the control panel?
<a7p> grr ... I guess I will reboot
<ALL4N> zax1: its not kubuntu or xubuntu right?
<[ThC] Primski> gdi, my irc client keeps spamming, checking logs now, see tons of stuff i didnt write. using xchat, anyone knows whats that all about ?
<bohdan> shuting down doesn't turn of  computer
<zax1> ALL4N: no, its Ubuntu 7.04
<mat1980> zax1: system->pref->control panel
<bohdan> i must push restart button and then turn it oof
<Ind[y] > Why isn't Java Runtime Environment installed by Firefox?
<Ind[y] > * can't be installed
<wols_> Ind[y] : cause it's a restriceted package
<thedonvaughn> zax1, i think mat1980 is pulling your chain
<zax1> mat1980: under system>prefs> i dont have control panel
<wols_> zax1: what hw do you want to check and what for?
<Ind[y] > wols_: if I have enabled multiverse, restricted, etc, why can't it be installed?
<zax1> i installed ubuntu, yesterday, i just added a pci card that has a serial port on, and i want to see if it is installed correctly
<wols_>  scause it can't be a dependency since it's multieverse
<wols_> !java | Ind[y] 
<ubotu> Ind[y] : To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<zax1> and to see if its working, and to adjust its port speed, parity, etc
<thedonvaughn> zax1, if you type lspci in a terminal, do you see the card listed?
<zax1> got it....mat1980 was right...its system > prefs > hardware information.
<zax1> thedonvaughn: i dont know
<zax1> never done it
<zax1> let me try
<thedonvaughn> zax1, also do u have an application that will use this device?  Have you tried running this application? :)
<Kprofthreat> !welcome | poweruser1
<ubotu> poweruser1: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<zax1> no not yet
<mat1980> zax1: well, maybe it's disabled. Start system->preferences->main menu. Select System->Preferences on the left panel. In the right one there should be list many entry, one with control panel probably not checked. However you're have already resolved.
<gmoreno> wols_: geforce4 MX on board graphics
<wols_> nvidia legacy then
<tonio__> hi here
<tonio__> i have some trouble with my gdm config....
<zax1> mat1980: thanks
<tonio__> when gdm is launched i have a blank screen with a buzy mouse pointer....
<zax1> how do i enable the terminal windwo, or how do i run it
<mat1980> zax1: you're wellcome!
<thedonvaughn> mat1980, ah my apologizes.  Didn't realize that
<tonio__> how can i reset my gdm setting ?
<thedonvaughn> zax1, Applications - > Accessories -> Terminal
<wols_> zax1: run gnome terminal or press ctrl+alt+f2 (to get back to X: ctrl+alt+f7)
<mat1980> thedonvaughn: no problem.
<zax1> thanks all
<tonio__> any idea ??
<zax1> my serial (com port) card is listed as an unknown device, does linux community has its own drivers database, or is it back to the manufacturer
<zax1> and is done if they dont have a linux driver for it?
<tonsofpcs> zax1: lspci
<thedonvaughn> zax1, what card is it?  maker and model?
<tonsofpcs> find which device it is
<tonsofpcs> lspci -n and give us the corrosponding number
<zax1> tonsofpcs: ran lspci, thats how i know its coming up asd an unknown
<tonsofpcs> [like ####:####] 
<tonio__> any idea for my trouble ??
<zax1> 9310-9835
<poweruser1> !welcome | my_fat_ass
<ubotu> my_fat_ass: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<zax1> ****   9310-9835 (rev 01)     *****
<tonsofpcs> zax1: that doesn't seem right
<wols_> zax1: sudo update-pciids
<tonsofpcs> try lspci -n | grep [the numbers at the left side, in "s] 
<thedonvaughn> tonio__, might try booting up and switching to a virtual console by hitting ctrl+alt+F1 and logging in.  Then sudo Xorg -configure to create another configuration.  You can copy that configuration to /etc/X11/xorg.conf and then restart gdm with "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"  that could fix it.  Back up your old /etc/X11/xorg.conf if you have one.
<wols_> zax1: and then run lspci -vv and paste the output in a pastebin
<tonio__> ok thkx thedonvaughn
<zax1> i cant it doesnt have an ethernet port, so its off the network, i will type it here
<zax1> Communication controller: Unknown device 9310:9835 (rev 01)
<zax1> i cant type '|' on that keyboard so cant do the grep thingy
<a7p> mpf, rebooting solved my problems ...
<a7p> I hate it
<iTurtle> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<iTurtle> Hi. I installed Wine and saved a picture file from Firefox for Windows on my desktop. But the file doesn't exist.... how do I remove it?
<iTurtle> Not Wine. The picture
<sabgenton> is there a back forward with the mouse in konqueror?/
<iTurtle> !kubuntu | sabgenton
<ubotu> sabgenton: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<sabgenton> there is in fire fox i thing
<sabgenton> think
<iTurtle> sabgenton: I think if you right click and select back or forward it should work....
<sabgenton> haha
<iTurtle> oh, and Firefox is one word ;)
<sabgenton> firefox has button suport doesn't it?
<sabgenton> for back and forward
<mrynit> when i run a live cd does it tuch the harddrive? i have a damaged hardrive and i need to boot the computer
<mat1980> mrynit: no, it doesn't
<Gnea> mrynit: not until you tell it to
<QwertyM> mrynit, no it doesnt affect your Harddrive at all
<mrynit> unless i mount /mnt/sda
<Gnea> or if you click on the /dev/sda1 icon
<battlesquid> hey, how can i downgrade a package? ctrl-arrow_key is broken possibly by vte, and they have for some reason decided to prioritize this very annoying bug "low". so i want to try downgrading
<mat1980> mrynit: mounting a device doesn't make anything on that. If you do not change anything you have nothing to worry.
<twisted> #ubuntu
<|_ocke_> k night
<Twisted_64> ahoy
<jscinoz> Anyone happen to know how to convert a tar.gz to a deb?
<raf256> sending/reciving emails eats up too much of my net connection, how to fix?
<stunatra> wtf
<wols_> implement a better spamfilter on your server
<zsolt> I heard somewhere that you have to compile something first to make a deb from it
<raf256> wols_: that will not help
<Twisted_64> I'm having trouble with nVidia drivers. Had to rename xorg.conf to get X back after I screwed it up. Is there an easy way to regenerate it?
<wols_> if you have your own MTA that is
<wols_> raf256: pop3 or your own MTA?
<bionoid> raf256: 1) Implement QoS in your router, or 2) rate-limit the SMTP/POP/IMAP packages using iptables locally
<Frogzoo> jscinoz: you need to package the app'n, there's a debian guide to making packages if you google
<stunatra> fuckinggoogleit.com
<raf256> bionoid: how to do it the 2nd way
<Frogzoo> raf256: are you letting spammers relay through your MTA??
<raf256> stunatra--
<raf256> Frogzoo: no
<stunatra> it's a real website :P
<Twisted_64> hey, that's not a nice website
<Frogzoo> raf256: well if your MTA uses that much B/W - I see no solution but get a fatter pipe
<Twisted_64> :P
<stunatra> lol
<bionoid> raf256: iptables switch -m limit -limit and -limit-burst
<jscinoz> frogzoo, i was sure theres an automated process to do it, kind of like alien for rpms but for tar.gz
<raf256> Frogzoo: I dont need to recive emails fastly. I just want them to not block other connections
<Frogzoo> raf256: see bionoid ^^
<raf256> bionoid: it will drop packages, not lower their priority
<Twisted_64> I now can't really configure anything graphical, I think, because I don't have xorg.conf
<wols_> raf256: again: pop3 or your own MTA?
<Filthpig> Hi, I've tried following this howto to share an internet connection http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370 , but I still don't get the other box on the net (and yes, I've set static ip etc)
<raf256> wols_: pop3
<wols_> k
<Frogzoo> raf256: by dropping packets, the d/l  will slow down
<incorrect> does anyone know if its possible to pub public keys into ldap ?
<raf256> Frogzoo: I dont think this is a nice solution is it
<wols_> Twisted_64: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Twisted_64> wols_, thx
<bionoid> raf256: If you're unhappy with that (it will work, though), then use QoS
<raf256> bionoid: any gui tool to set it up?
<bionoid> Not that I know of.
<sebrock> If I installed nvidia-glx and now remove the physical graphics card, will these drivers load on boot anyway?
<Frogzoo> raf256: it's all you're going to get
<wols_> sebrock: not. if you still have it configured it will try and fail
* raf256 reads
<bionoid> raf256: Alternatively there is probably some proxy software that can do it for you
<raf256> k
<cmoreno> ola
<sebrock> wols_ ok so how do I unconfigure it to start at boot and just keep the drivers on disk?
<wols_> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<wols_> and
<wols_> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<martoro> ola
<t2> hi,  i just installed KDE on xubuntu fiesty but i cannot see the ACPI power managment tab in the KDE control center... how can i set it up so i can suspend my desktop to ram ??  thanks
<liquiddoom> Ubuntu server doesn't like my IDE controller, I get errors like "ata4.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct oxo SErr action 0x2 frozen". Does it seem like a drive or the controller itself?
<[PSyKo] > lol
<liquiddoom> Now I get "buffer I/O error on device sdc, logical block 0"
<liquiddoom> Sounds like it's a drive problem
<mrynit> i need some one who knows japanese to help me fix this computer. no one is in #japanese
<liquiddoom> Oh well. A bad drive is no surpise. I DID get half this raid from a dumpster
<liquiddoom> Talk about an inexpensive array.
<plugs> If I have a system that dual-boots XP and Ubuntu, is there a way for me to run Ubuntu inside of XP? Would it be the same as if it were being run natively?
<mrynit> plugs, vmware
<zubuntoo> Hi ! anyone had a problems with 7.04 xubuntu isos ?
<plugs> I read a bit about vmware. would that be just like if it were native?
<zubuntoo>  I downloaded & burned the isos multiple times, but it still wont boot up work ? anyone else had issues ?
<zubuntoo> can anyone ready/see my msgs ?
<Shaftino> zubuntoo, Yeah
<erUSUL> zubuntoo: yes
<liquiddoom> I killed power to my ATA drives and it works. No doubt about it, it was a bad drive. Now to find which one it was...
<zubuntoo> thanx
<erUSUL> zubuntoo: can yo describe "wont boot up work" ??
<erUSUL> zubuntoo: it freezes? if so at which point?
<wols_> Filthpig: I ask you a thrid and last time: do you have a dhcp-server?
<zubuntoo> erUSUL: I mean I sense corrupt ISOS have been uploaded to the server
<tommus> I need to remove Tranmission from my ubuntu system, but I've been looking for some time now and I cant find a way to remove it since its not in synaptic nor can I use the sudo make uninstall, so, how do i remove tar.gz-installed items?
<zubuntoo> erUSUL: : I get presented the boot menu but as soon as I choose the default boot/install (first option) it freezes up
<RAOF> tommus: You can't, in general.  If it doesn't support "sudo make uninstall", you're out of luck
<CheshireViking> zubuntoo, have you tried burning the iso at a slower speed, thats normally a solution when multiple cd's keep failing, or try burning from a different computer
<tommus> RAOF: is it possible to re-install and have it return to initial stage?
<wols_> tommus: you rm every single file it installed
<tommus> wols_: can i assume all those files are in the one same direcotyr?
<Filthpig> wols, according to the howto, no dhcp
<wols_> tommus: no
<Filthpig> how do I set it up with dhcp?
<erUSUL> zubuntoo: maybe your hardware is not well supported...  a laptop? try some boot options like noacpi
<erUSUL> !boot | zubuntoo
<ubotu> zubuntoo: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<wols_> install dnsmasq (which is always a good idea) and configure /etc/dnsmasq.conf
<wols_> the dhcp part needs hand editing. the dns cache part is enabled by default
<RAOF> tommus: You can, of course, just reinstall transmission from the tarball.  But unless they support "make uninstall", it's practically impossible to cleanly remove.
<jscinoz> Hey guys, im packaging a program, just wondering where should it put the .desktop for the menu?
<wols_> tho, the router should always have a static IP too
<tommus> RAOF: Nah, no make uninstall support. Ok, thats really the answer I was looking for so thanks.
<tommus> in that case, i shall let transmission drop. any recommended torrent-clients? I really had bad luck with torrent clients on ubuntu.
<zubuntoo> erUSUL: ubotu : I tried the safe boot as well as console option but no luck . (I have p-iii 500Mhz dell system. I wont call it that old)
<Ind[y] > Audacious is the evolution of XMMS?
<erUSUL> zubuntoo: :( i'm out of ideas... (btw ubotu is a irc bot ;))
<Frogzoo> Ind[y] : in some ways, but it's certainly better
<CheshireViking> zubuntoo, can you redownload the iso from a different place and try that, it give you an idea whether there's a problem with the one you've downloaded
<zubuntoo> erUSUL: : bot. hehe . okay
<Ind[y] > Frogzoo: is there a feisty repos for it?
<Frogzoo> Ind[y] : yup
<wols_> zubuntoo: use the altnerate install cd
<Frogzoo> !info feisty
<ubotu> Package feisty does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Frogzoo> !info audacious
<zubuntoo> CheshireViking: Yeah I did download it from a differenet mirror but without luck.
<ubotu> audacious: Small and fast audio player which supports lots of formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-4 (feisty), package size 742 kB, installed size 2356 kB
<zubuntoo> CheshireViking: Same issues. Im using prozilla. btw I havent md5sum checked it. It usually never do.
<CheshireViking> zubuntoo, sounds like you've either got a hardware problem, or are getting bad burns if downloads from different mirrors aren't working
<CheshireViking> zubuntoo, would be worth you doing the md5sum check just to rule something out
<metbsd> why there are more ppl in ubuntu than in kubuntu? is it because there are more gnome users?
<Ind[y] > Frogzoo: in Universe?
<zubuntoo> CheshireViking: : tried 2 different CD burners with different speeds. Tried runnig the burned CD on multiple systems as well. but guess what ? no luck
<Frogzoo> Ind[y] : I don't know
<Ind[y] > Frogzoo: If I have Audacious, do I need MPlayer?
<wols_> zubuntoo: have you tried what I suggested?
<ziroday> metbsd: probably
<Dromarro> Hello. I have installed XGL and Beryl, but at the first time I run beryl-manager, my desktop was delete? wallpapers don't load, i can't clic, etc... http://www.imagehoop.com/view_image/d9ce0628/Capture.jpeg    (and sorry for my english :x)
<wols_> metbsd: it's also cause the distro is called ubuntu. kubunut is a special version of ubunutu not the other way around.
<CheshireViking> zubuntoo, if you're not in a rush, you could order a copy via shipit through the post
<Ind[y] > Frogzoo: ?
<wols_> and as you, there are many kubunutu users here
<zubuntoo> CheshireViking: : Any ideas when the next version of Xubuntu is comming. Im gonna wait for that.
<Ind[y] > zubuntoo: #xubuntu
<Frogzoo> Ind[y] : mplayer plays vid, audactious doesn't
<wols_> zubuntoo: october probabl
<Ind[y] > oh, ok then.
<Ind[y] > thank you
<zubuntoo> CheshireViking: Naah they (xubuntu) pppl dont ship Xubuntu. they only do ubuntu
<incorrect> i've configured ldap to auth users, however when i ps axu, i just get the uid for the users processes, is there anyway to get the user name?
<zubuntoo> btw I hear Xubuntu alpha version is also out. ? anyone tried it ? is it stable enough for home use
<CheshireViking> zubuntoo, didn't know that, can't think of anything else to suggest
<Shaftino> zubuntoo, Did you try what wols_ suggested?
<Dromarro> So? Anyone can help me? xD
<CheshireViking> zubuntoo, unless you get hold of an ubuntu cd, install that and then download & install xfce and select that as you default desktop
<Ind[y] > Is there a stable system tray minimizing plugin for Audacious?
<zubuntoo> wols_: yeah gonna do that.
<zubuntoo> CheshireViking: : am also thinking of using  using xbuntu 6.0 LTS.
<[ThC] Primski> hello, got a question about trac: i changed the repo path, now it yawns it cant find revision #. Probably stored in cache or smth, maybe something i missed? or just need to clear cache? but how do i do that?
<Sergo> hello
<Sergo> how can i  add russian language ?
<Sergo> as a text output
<ferronica> hi
<Sergo> i don't understand how to do this in ubuntu 7.04
<jscinoz> chmod 655 is read readexec readexec right?
<Sergo> how to switch languages in ubuntu 7.04??
<kane77> jscinoz, readwrite readexec readexec
<jscinoz> so for an app launcher in /usr/bin i s hould use 655 right?
<kane77> Sergo, what text output?
<Sergo> kane77 i want to type text in russina language olso
<Sergo> how to do this
<Sergo> also*
<erUSUL> Sergo: System>Admin>Language Support
<erUSUL> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<kane77> jscinoz, 755 afaik
<Sergo> erUSUL: i have installed already russian language
<Sergo> but how to type text in russian
<kane77> Sergo, then System -> Preferences -> Keyboard...
<maynards-girl> how do I add a new group? (like when I do chown. I need to add a group)
<Sergo> kane77: i have added the russian language already in there
<Sergo> but don't now how to switch to it
<kane77> Sergo, oh.. then add keyboard applet to see what language you have
<Sergo> alt+shift doesn't work
<Sergo> kane77: how to add applet? ...
<BlendArt> hello
<BlendArt> how do I run a .bin file?
<erUSUL> !bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kane77> Sergo, right click on pannel (top or bottom) and select add to panel...
<Sergo> ah ok thanks
<erUSUL> BlendArt: chmod + x *.bin ; ./*.bin
<kane77> BlendArt, if you have propper permissions you run ./filename.bin (you should be in that directory if not use absolute path /folder/etc/file.bin)
<Sergo> thanks
<alesan> hi how is cinerella doing? is it working well on ubuntu?
<BlendArt> System_Init() PNG header and library versions do not match?
<liquiddoom> <alesan>: You mean cinelerra or something lie that?
<liquiddoom> <alesan>: The last time I tried it, it wasn't fully functional.. but that was quite some time ago.
<kane77> alesan, I tried it quite some time back, but didn't manage to run it... but you can give it try...
<alesan> thanks
<santaklauss> How to make ctrl+alt+del work like in windows?
<DestroyX> hi
<santaklauss> thanx
<simpleH> Hi, I have a script I want to run at startup, how do I do this in gnome?
<crdlb> !autostart | simpleH
<ubotu> simpleH: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<larson9999> how do i get gtk-recordmydesktop to record audio via my usb camera?  it works fine in ekiga
<lk> irc.freenode.net
<arthur> hi there, it looks like it was quite some time ago I compiled a kernel and the linux-tree package is gone
<arthur> What is the substitute to linux-tree package, if any?
<erUSUL> !info linux-sources
<ubotu> Package linux-sources does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<arthur> thank you
<larson9999> arthur: these days what's the reason to compile a kernel?
<arthur> larson9999, I would like 2.6.22 on my feisty install
<arthur> Can't see any other means
<haf> optimize the kernel for mobile use, for example
<erUSUL> !kernel > arthur
<simpleH> How do I autostart a script at startup?
<arthur> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<larson9999> haf: i suppose that's a reason.  but i think i agree with ubotu :)
<arthur> erUSUL, thank you :)
<arthur> larson9999, ;)
<haf> I just came back and didn't read all the chat log :) but I agree, in most cases, the default kernel is sufficient
<simpleH> Hi, how do I autorun a script at startup?
<larson9999> reminds me of a favorite joke: i used to run gentoo but there was too much compiling so i switched to lfs.
<arthur> haf, quote: in most cases, not all :)
<arthur> larson9999, compiling the compiler?...
<toddy> My xchat doesn't display all the words?what can i do?
<toed> hi, is it possible to get more than just the 8 phone number fields for evolution contacts?
<Ind[y] > In a sample C program, it says that it can't find stdio.h
<Ind[y] > What's going on?
<Ind[y] > Should I install something?
<cafuego> well, that's not good. install libc6-dev
<cafuego> better yet, 'build-essential'
<Ind[y] > ok
<cafuego> grab manpages-dev too
<Ind[y] > thanks
<toddy> apt-get install builder-essential
<toddy> for the stdio.h
<cafuego> no, and he's gone
<Pici> toddy: no r
<toddy> that's ok!ive tried
<root__> guys, why apt-get still complains when I run apt-get install sun-java5-bin  even I have enabled muiltiverse repo?
<Pici> root__: have you done an apt-get update since you added the repo?
<root__> yes
<noiesmo> whats the complaint pasteit in pastebin
<root__> I added the gpg keys as well
<rick_> hi, i've just upgraded from 6.0.6 to feisty. Previously, i was running a 686 kernel, how do i install the 686 kernel in feisty rather than 386? Thanks a lot
<toddy> where are you from?
<toddy> Pici?
<root__> it complains about dependencies in sun-java5-jre, unixodbc, libstdc
<Pici> toddy: US, NJ.
<toddy> 
<metbsd> 
<toddy> 
<metbsd> 
<mezziah> wtf am i in the chinese channel?
<mezziah> *checks*
<metbsd> 
<Pici> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<A_I_> does someone know how to configure the period key on numpad behavior
<noiesmo> root__, thats odd you running feisty
<toddy> 
<A_I_> when numlock is on, numpad period doesn't work
<root__> yes
<toddy> metbsd?
<metbsd> 
<toddy> 
<Ind[y] > So, any ways of automatical unlocking of the Default Keyring?
<Pici> !english | toddy metbsd
<ubotu> toddy metbsd: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<maynards-girl> how can i tell what kernel i'm running?
<metbsd> 
<toddy> Got it!
<A_I_> even when numlock is off period doesn't do anything, only whith SHIFT+num_period writes a period
<toddy> ru xiang sui su ba!
<noiesmo> "run uname -a" in terminal maYer`off
<metbsd> i can speak a little englsih too
<noiesmo> "run uname -a" in terminal maynards-girl
<metbsd> these fcking foreigners, hahaha
<toddy> so do i
<melchior7> I have this theory that the chinese actually communicate telepathically; the written language is just to throw off foreigners
<toddy> that's Okey!
<root__> can someone help? please!
<maynards-girl> nsiesmo, thanks
<metbsd> not many chinese here
<cafuego> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<mezziah> isn't there a chinese channel?
<mezziah> oh, nvm
<root__> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<mrynit> how do i turn on file sharing for two ubuntu comupters in the same network
<kane77> !nfs | mrynit
<ubotu> mrynit: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<keneida> any xubuntu users here? Can somebody tell me how many MB of ram xubuntu eats directly after logging
<_Titatovenaar_> is there an sollution for the avahi .local problem
<mrynit> kane77, ones running from liveCD
<toddy> there are ones install ubuntu on-line
<wizo> hey is there a sql server where i can use to create a database? i typed in sql in apt-cache search and it gave me quite a few pages of results.. can anyone gimme a tip on refining my search?
<kanzie> I have two monitors connected with one extending the primary displays desktop area, but they are placed on the wrong side of each other and I cant seem to get it right. I have tried to apply "reversed" in my xorg but that just crashes my X. anyone that can take a look at my xorg and tell me what to add? It is pasted at: http://pastebin.ca/583501
<GeekMaster1> Hi all. Does ANYONE here have ANY experience with VirtualBox. I belive my issue needs to be resolved VIA PM and no tin this room. It's VERY complicated. If someone could PLEASE help me...
<GeekMaster1> Anyone?
<cotyrothery> I do
<cotyrothery> I just started using it yesterday but I already know a good bit
<cotyrothery> XD
<GeekMaster1> cotyrothery: we have to talk in PM. This will be complicated... Please
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> do you have im
<GeekMaster1> Yes I have IM
<cotyrothery> which one
<GeekMaster1> AIM: dannymichel0101
<cotyrothery> ok one sec
<GeekMaster1> Yahoo!: danielmichel0101
<GeekMaster1> MSN: danielmichel0101@hotmail.com
<GeekMaster1> GMail: xcingix@gmail.com
<GeekMaster1> Im sorry. AIM:danielmichel0101
<cotyrothery> oh ok
<metbsd> toddy, 
<give> hi! one of our ubuntu-servers sometimes dont answer samba and apache requests. after you ping the machine, it immediately answers the hanging apache or samba request. any ideas?
<cotyrothery> let me change it
<toddy> just returned!
<mezziah> metbsd: please, this channel is english only.
<cotyrothery> GeekMaster1: go on aim
<metbsd> that was english
<GeekMaster1> cotyrothery: im on
<wigfreitz> give: I get this a lot, I think they fall asleep, perhaps playing poker in the rack
<cotyrothery> ok I see you
<toddy> yeah,so what?any diff channel?
<give> wig: who?
<metbsd> no it's okay
<wigfreitz> give: my servers, If I dont give them anything to do, they fall asleep
<mezziah> metbsd: aren't there any people who are willing to help you in #ubuntu-cn?
<toddy> <metbsd>what's your os?
<metbsd> wow, i didn't know this channel at all!
<mezziah> alright then, now you do :>
<toddy> I installed my ubuntu for just a month
<juhuhu> hi guxs
<metbsd> toddy, im on windows xp now
<juhuhu> can anyone hekp me
<metbsd> toddy, i have netbsd in vmware
<JokeR-> Hello everyone
<JokeR-> i need a lil help
<juhuhu> me too
<Jit> hello freinds
<toddy> ao!
<toddy> that's too slow!
<Jammer> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<JokeR-> okay ;)
<juhuhu> beryl...
<juhuhu> is it included in live cd
<wigfreitz> give: and I have to wake them by hammering the F5 jey
<wigfreitz> key
<juhuhu> which i get from shipit
<juhuhu> 7.04 version...
<juhuhu> ?
<liquiddoom> !info libpthread
<ubotu> Package libpthread does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<nhy> hello everyone
<give> wig: but i sent a http request. why doesnt this wake up the machine but a ping does?
<geet> hello
<nhy> does anyone have experience with wicd?
<xbillRULEZ> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<nhy> I can't seem to get wicd to launch
<mezziah> what country is .ba? like, bahamas?
<juhuhu> bosnia
<JokeR-> so.. i request ubuntu's cd before 3-4 weeks and yesterday i received the package. i put the cd in the cd-rom then i reboot. when it loaded i choose start or install ubuntu but it write me back some error and the pc reboot itself
<geet> ahh
<mezziah> ah thanks, good to know
<juhuhu> your'e welcome :D
<JokeR-> (sorry for my bad english)
<JokeR-> can anyone help me?
<juhuhu> i can't
<juhuhu> sorry
<juhuhu> i also need help
* JokeR- slaps ubotu around a bit with a large trout
<juhuhu> with beryl..
<juhuhu> i dont know is it included in 7.04
<juhuhu> and how to run it
<nhy> juhuhu, its not
<mezziah> juhuhu: no, it's not, you need to set up extra repos for that
<JokeR-> http://www.beryl-project.org/
<GeekMaster1> Does anyone in here use VirtualBox? Does anyone have experience with VirtualBox?
<nhy> juhuhu, beryl is no longer being developed
<geet> GeekMaster1, I do
<Imitation> i do too
<mezziah> nhy: aren't there nightlies anymore?
<nhy> its being merged into compiz
<juhuhu> what aobut compiz
<nhy> mezziah: the new name is compiz fusion
<GeekMaster1> geet: Do you have IM?
<juhuhu> is it included
<GeekMaster1> geet: My issue is VERY complicated
<juhuhu> in feisty
<nhy> I think so
<mezziah> nhy: yer i already knew that, but in the beryl forums they always provided fresh nightlies.. *checks*
<geet> Yes I have AIM/MSN/Yahoo
<nhy> of what?
<mezziah> beryl
<toddy> What's your issue?Geek*?
<nhy> compiz? beryl? compiz fusion?
<juhuhu> so can i run compiz
<juhuhu> or whichever is included
<juhuhu> in 7.04??
<mezziah> are there any builds for compiz fusion out yet?
<GeekMaster1> geet: can I please IM you? AIM: danielmichel0101 Yahoo!: danielmochel0101 MSN: danielmichel0101
<liquiddoom> !info libthread
<ubotu> Package libthread does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<nhy> no official builds
<modpl> hi guys... i have a usb disk connected with 1 ntfs and 1 fat32 partition... i want to install ubuntu to the fat32 partition but it doesnt show up in gparted
<nhy> yet
<nhy> but does anyone know anything about wicd?
<juhuhu> so at the moment
<nhy> I can't seem to get it to run
<juhuhu> i cant run compiz
<juhuhu> or beryl
<juhuhu> or fusion
<nhy> juhuhu, why?
<Imitation> modpl: forget ibstalling linux on fat32
<juhuhu> wihtioud downloading anything?
<nhy> juhuhu, correct
<juhuhu> because i run it only as live cd
<mezziah> juhuhu: may i talk to you in private channel?
<juhuhu> sure :D
<modpl> imitation... yeah, of course i need to format the disk
<juhuhu> please
<modpl> the fat32 partition to ext3
<nomic> i've downloaded ubuntu iso what is the burner to make a bootable install disk
<nomic> one i got doesn't boot
<liquiddoom> !burn | nomic
<modpl> but my main issue is that i can't find it.. :!
<ubotu> nomic: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<nomic> ty
<nhy> juhuhu, if you want it to run off the live cd then use ubuntu ultimate
<askand> I cant play dvds in mplayer.. :O why?
<toddy> it was designed!
<mat1980> askand: maybe you need decss
<liquiddoom> <askand>: The DVDs might need libdvdcss.
<mat1980> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<askand> liquiddoom: I have libdvdcss installed already
<nhy> I think my /etc/network/interfaces is messed up
<nhy> does anyone know what the default is?
<juhuhu> i found this on ubuntu site
<juhuhu> "Desktop Effects
<juhuhu> Stunning new desktop effects are available as a technology preview for users who choose to enable them. They remain turned off by default, for the benefit of users with older or less powerful chips and certain non-supported graphics cards.
<juhuhu> "
<juhuhu> what does that mean
<juhuhu> which effects?
<juhuhu> pls guys help me
<rausb0> juhuhu: wobbling windows and such
<juhuhu> ok
<juhuhu> thx
<nhy> juhuhu: its talking about beryl/compiz
<A_I_> how can I get the list of files provided by a non-installed packet ?
<nhy> juhuhu, if you want to run beryl off the live cd try ubuntu ultimate
<mat1980> nhy: I guess it depends on your system. Try to boot with a live cd and cut & paste. Or paste your in pastebin, maybe we can help you.
<A_I_> using apt ?
<modpl> how do i mount an external usb drive with two partitions_
<rizko> hallo ubuntu lover :)
<modpl> ?
<MenZa> I'm having some problems writing to HFS+ in Ubuntu; I've tried doing sudo mount -t hfsplus /dev/sdb1 -rw /media/hfsplus but I get "Read-only file-system" when I attempt to copy to it. Any ideas?
<toddy> metbsd go out?
<nhy> mat1980: I'll pastebin it
<mat1980> modpl: it should be automounted. both partitions should be mounted separately and an icon should be showed on desktop
<juhuhu> ko dudes
<toddy> are you in?
<juhuhu> see ya
<juhuhu> tanks
<juhuhu> thanks
<juhuhu> for your time
<modpl> mat1980... it doesn't mount it automatically
<juhuhu> geetings from gradacac, bosnia :D
<A_I_> ok men thanks for your help
<nhy> juhuhu: np
<cotyrothery> who is it that needs help with beryl
<nhy> mat1980: http://pastebin.com/934041
<Imitation> modpl: your exrernal hard drive probably is sda, so try "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /your/mountpoint"
<Toma-> *greetings
<mazzapan> anybody know of a wireless usb adapter that will work with Feisty Fawn (7.04)  ?
<nhy> cotyrothery: I think he solved his problems
<cotyrothery> oh ok
<juhuhu> you think wrong ;D
<modpl> isn't there an easy way to show all connected harddrives?
<nhy> lol sorry
<MenZa> !hardware | mazzapan
<ubotu> mazzapan: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<mazzapan> thanks
<cotyrothery> juhuhu: what do you need help with
<RainC1> Hi
<mat1980> modpl: strange. give the output of mount.
<Ind[y] > I have apache 2.2.3 running on Ubuntu Linux. How do I configure apache, to handle every file found in the document root, with the extension .py to handle it as a cgi script? Thanks a lot in advance.
<nhy> what is the default /etc/network/interfaces?
<gordonjcp> Ind[y] : have a look at mod_pythob
<gordonjcp> python
<Ind[y] > nhy: there isn't
<MenZa> Ind[y] : I think you're better off asking that in #apache, but it's probably in /etc/apache2/httpd.conf or apache2.conf
<ReServe2> how do I find what version of ubuntu I am running?
<modpl> sda, wich is my main harddrive and not the external one is sda and mounted to /mnt
<Ind[y] > MenZa: ok, thanks
<MenZa> Ind[y] : np
<Ind[y] > gordonjcp: no, I want cgi
<ReServe2> damn, wrong key
<nhy> Ind[y] : well how is it generated?
<cotyrothery> juhuhu: did you need help with beryl or not?
<ReServe2> how do I find what version of ubuntu I am running?
<MenZa> I'm having some problems writing to HFS+ in Ubuntu; I've tried doing sudo mount -t hfsplus /dev/sdb1 -rw /media/hfsplus but I get "Read-only file-system" when I attempt to copy to it. Any ideas?
<CheshireViking> !version | ReServe2
<ubotu> ReServe2: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<RainC1> I can't get Apache and PHP5 from the repositories working... :S I've it installed but if I enter http://localhost it redirects me to http://localhost/xampp and gives error (I was using XAMPP for Linux previously), and if I run 'apache2' it says that /etc/apache2/httpd.conf doesn't exists (and it doesn't), altought I've it installed (installed packages: http://utils.eurion.net/pastebin/index.php?46536)
<ReServe2> lsb_release then?
<jonnoob> Hi. Does anybody know how to get USB-media to allow non-ascii characters in filenames on LTSP?
<MenZa> ReServe2: lsb_release -a
<A_I_> A_I_ use apt-file --help
<ReServe2> ok, thanks
<Syntux> whats wrong in this bzip2 -c > ads.sql.date+'+%Y%m%d'.bz2  ? I'm trying to concact date with the file name.
<nhy> How can I reconfigure /etc/network/interfaces to the default
<MenZa> I suggest you follow this guide, RainC1 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Sjimmie> Syntux: you should put it between ``
<Asjka> Hi
<Asjka> I have a little problem
<MenZa> hello
<Sjimmie> Syntux: so like this: ads.sql.`date +%Y%m%d`
<keck0f> hi.
<JokeR-> CAN ANYONE HELP ME!?!
<Sjimmie> JokeR-: CAPS OFF
<MenZa> JokeR-: Depends on the nature of your problem. Please don't use caps.
<Asjka> I reboot my machine and now I only see the error: Segmentation fault
<modpl> is there a default root password in ubuntu?
<JokeR-> hh
<MenZa> !root | modpl
<ubotu> modpl: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<MenZa> Asjka: ouch
<Asjka> when I execute some programs for example bash, or nano
<Asjka> the system says "Segmentation fault"
<Asjka> I can't execute terminal or others apps
<Asjka> only sh
<Asjka> shell and some programs
<keck0f> is there a way to run caagent/uagent from arcserve on ubuntu-amd64?
<Asjka> And in the first step of grub
<Imitation> modpl: if you don't like sudo, you can set the root password with "sudp passwd"
<Asjka> I can read "no sleep " continiuing normal boot
<JokeR-> can anyone help me?
<JokeR-> can anyone help me?
<mat1980> nhy: uhm... have you tried to disable all your netword kard by the control panel?
<Cromag> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<HipHop2JoA>   
<A_I_> don't forget to do "apt-file update"
<nhy> mat1980: I will now
<mezziah> !english | HipHop2JoA
<ubotu> HipHop2JoA: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<HipHop2JoA>  ?
<Sjimmie> Syntux: did that work?
<CheshireViking> !ask | JokeR-
<ubotu> JokeR-: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<HipHop2JoA> hello
<mezziah> what kind of language is that? korean?
<JokeR-> so.. i request ubuntu's cd before 3-4 weeks and yesterday i received the package. i put the cd in the cd-rom then i reboot. when it loaded i choose start or install ubuntu but it write me back some error and the pc reboot itself
<MenZa> hi, HipHop2JoA
<Jit> i have hp pavilion 2214 i installed ubuntu on it with windows vista suddenly in ubuntu sound is not working
<gordonjcp> JokeR-: "some error"?
<Syntux> Sjimmie, Yeah! thank you :-)
<Sjimmie> JokeR-: What is the error? :)
<MenZa> Yes, Korean, mezziah
<Sjimmie> Syntux: great :)
<JokeR-> dont know it writes "Loading" and afterthat a small dialog box appears where the only one option is reboot
<nhy> mat1980: It is diabled
<nhy> *disabled
<nhy> mat1980: All I want to do is use wicd to manage my connection
* JokeR- slaps Sjimmie around a bit with a large trout
* JokeR- slaps gordonjcp around a bit with a large trout
<JokeR-> ?
<nhy> mat1980: because network manager doesn't have as much support for wpa
* Sjimmie kicks JokeR- out of the room
<Sjimmie> asshole
<Imitation> JokeR: try hitting ctrl+alt+f1 before you get the message. you will see what went wrong.
<nhy> mat1980: but wicd won't run
<JokeR-> Imitation
<JokeR-> okay
<mat1980> nhy: ok. good program. I didn't know it.
<nhy> nothing happens when I open the program
<nhy> I suspect its because my /etc/network/interfaces is messed up
<mat1980> nhy: is now your /etc/network/interfaces clean?
<nhy> mat1980: clean?
<dromer> hmm, I keep getting segmentation fault on firefox .. but I con run it over x-forwarding however
<dromer> can*
<CarlFK> is there a 'ubuntu way' to add options to apache2.conf ?
<dromer> 'ubuntu way' == 'debian way' ? :P
<CarlFK> which is probably the 'debian way' - which I don't know either
<CarlFK> exactly.
<nhy> mat1980: you mean I should just delete everything in it?
<dromer> :P
<nhy> would that work?
<nhy> or would it just make things worse?
<[ThC] Primski> hey, whats the command to get a psasword hash, need one for a .htpasswd file for my trac system
<mat1980> nhy: no, ehm... I mean tidy
<dromer> CarlFK: check debianadmin.com
<nhy> It doesn't need to be set to anything informative
<dromer> so, can anyone help me with my segmentation-error of firefox? because I _can_ run it over x-forwarding, but not on the local machine :S
<nhy> just something that won't do anything and won't mess it up
<eljak> CarlFK, you can enable/disable modules and websites
<nhy> are there some neutral settings that  can fill it up with?
<toddy> is matbst in?
<mat1980> nhy: then delete all but the lines with "auto lo" and "iface lo inet loopback"
<nhy> kk
<uptownben> Hi All. I am preparing to install UBUNTU on a compact flash card whic I plan to install in a notebook using a CF to IDE adapter. So far I have confirmed that the CF/IDE adapter works as it should, the only thing I can cant find info on is how to set it up so it doesnt kill me CF card in a few days due to large amounts of writes (swap) since CF cards have a limited number of writes. any ideas?
<JokeR-> i made some pictures of the error
<[ThC] Primski> lets see
<Imitation> uptownben: just don't create a swap partition on the cf
<CarlFK> eljak: huh?
<insane_alien> is it normal for virtualbox to max out the processor even when the guest OS is just idling?
<JokeR-> http://i13.tinypic.com/4l770d4.jpg http://i19.tinypic.com/664c8dx.jpg http://i17.tinypic.com/4tawl1w.jpg
<JokeR-> see now
<CarlFK> insane_alien: is the gust OS win?
<insane_alien> guest OS seems irrelevant as it happens with ubuntu,98, XP, redhat
<c_lisp> how do you unistall applications?
<CarlFK> insane_alien: with qemu, I see it when the gust is win, but not linux
<insane_alien> but its 98 that is installed just now
<JokeR-> Imitation
<JokeR-> http://i13.tinypic.com/4l770d4.jpg http://i19.tinypic.com/664c8dx.jpg http://i17.tinypic.com/4tawl1w.jpg
<mat1980> JokeR-: I guess cd is broken. try to select the menu "Check cd for defects"
<askand> Is the mplayer package in ubuntu repositories without dvd support?
<defrysk> c_lisp, sudo apt-get remove <package>
<JokeR-> hmm
<insane_alien> oh well,
<JokeR-> mat1980
<insane_alien> i'll just try vmware-server again
<JokeR-> i have 3 cds
<CarlFK> JokeR-: did you "Check CD for defects" ?
<JokeR-> and they all give that error
<CarlFK> insane_alien: did you try qemu?
<liquiddoom> JokeR-: It could be your CD-ROM drive acting up
<JokeR-> CarlFK
<JokeR-> nope
<CheshireViking> JokeR-, did you download the isos & burn to cd? or are they from shipit?
<insane_alien> i've tried Qemu to the same effect
<JokeR-> liquiddoom i've tried 2 cd-roms
<eljak> CarlFK, i dont know if i understood well your questions but there are commands in ubuntu that let you enable/disable modules and websites like for example a2enmod to enable a module for apache
<JokeR-> CheshireViking i request them
<mat1980> askand: no, mplayer should play dvd. At least they are encrypted, than you'll need decss. But you already has it installed, if I have understood right
<liquiddoom> JokeR-: It sounds like a drive problem, not a disk one.
<JokeR-> dont know
<insane_alien> i had vmware-server working perfect but i trashed my harddrive by accident and it won't install
<JokeR-> ill do the "Check CD for defects"
<JokeR-> and try again
<CarlFK> JokeR-: until "Check CD for defects" passes no point in trying to boot
<CarlFK> so yeah, do that. :)
<CarlFK> insane_alien: try qemu - it is pretty cool
<insane_alien> i have tried it
<DrFrasierCrane> insane_alien: http://www.virtualbox.org
<insane_alien> thats what i'm using just now
<kippi> what is the best way to have to ubuntu machines linked together? so if one is down the other one comes up
<CarlFK> oh, it was joke that said "nope", you said yes...    nm
<giany911> guys i have a bluetooth adapter on my pc and bluetooth on my phone, do you think its possible to share my pc internet connection with my phone ?
<DrFrasierCrane> insane_alien: is it working well ?
<uptownben> imitation: what will the consequences of not creating a SWAP partition be? Will UBUNTU automatically use RAM?
<insane_alien> i ant to get back to vmware since that didn't eat up my processor
<Pici> uptownben: Yes. It should use the ram.
<CarlFK> insane_alien: have you found the c-a-2 command prompt?
<insane_alien> DrFrasierCrane: it works, not well though
<insane_alien> ca2?
<CarlFK> Ctrl-Alt-2 (not f2, like I somehow thought at first)
<insane_alien> never heard of it
<mat1980> !ntfs
<insane_alien> ohh
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<giany911> guys i have a bluetooth adapter on my pc and bluetooth on my phone, do you think its possible to share my pc internet connection with my phone ?
<insane_alien> yeah i know that
<uptownben> OK. kewl. I'll try it. I read somewhere that I should use the ALTERNATIVE iso image for this can anyone confirm that or tell me what the difference is?
<insane_alien> i just didn't get the shortened version
<CarlFK> giany911: depends on the phone. ubuntu side can do it
<slytherin> giany911: Not sure that can be done.
<slytherin> Anybody here having good experience with docbook?
<giany911> clarfk: well ... how do i set it up ?:D at least on the ubuntu side
<orpheusONE> kann mir jemand zu Grub was helfen?
<CheshireViking> !de  | orpheusONE
<ubotu> orpheusONE: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mezziah> orpheusONE: sicher koennen wir das, aber hier spricht man nur englisch, kannst die frage auf englisch stellen wenn moeglich
<GeekMaster1_> I totally forgot who I was talking to on IM. PLEASE send me another IM as I had to re-boot
<orpheusONE> danke, ich gehe zur -de seite ber ;-)
<mezziah> okay
<abdel_> hello
<nomic> ON INSTALL: i am getting '230.844667 Buffer I/O error on device fd0 logical block 0' when i manage to install (XUBUNTU) the system crashes and fails to boot (boots to service prompt) after a few hours ... IS THE H/D DRIVE I AM USING BAD?  i have a verified install disk the H/D is a maxtor fireball
<kippi> how well does a HA work with ubuntu
<slytherin> nomic: Yes, the HD is probably bad.
<nomic> ty sly
<slytherin> kippi: What is HA?
<Imitation> nomic: or your ram. try memtest
<mat1980> nomic: fd0 is floppy. I guess there is nothing wrong with hd.
<nomic> ok imitation
<nomic> bye
<wols_> !abnothis error is about fd0.floppy
<slytherin> mat1980: a, looks like he has left a floppy in drive and the boot order is setup that way.
<wols_> nomego: this error is about fd0.floppy
<nhy> I'm back
<nhy> and wicd still won't work
<[ThC] Primski> hello, how do i pygmentize on trac ?
<enry> hey i can see the video of my tv-card but not the audio
<enry> help
<mat1980> slytherin: I never seen that message leaving floppy in the drive... it should complain no os is found.
<ertan> s.
<ertan> a
<ertan> s.a
<enry> my tv card is a bt878
<ertan> hello
<enry> Empire Enjoy tv albatross
<enry> anybody can help me?
<wols_> enry: is your sound usually working? is the cable fromt he tv card going to the line in of the soundcard?
<slytherin> mat1980: May it is throwing error while reading a bad floppy to boot from it.
<AlexC_> enry: wow, slow down mate - no need to press enter so much,
<enry> wols_,  yes
<GizDrak> Anyone know why gedit would lock up and not save a file when I do a save or a save as?
<slytherin> enry: I think that is an already reported bug.
<ertan> hi !!
<enry> i try also with a eraphone and there is no sound
<slytherin> ertan: hi
<ertan> slytherin: sen ununtumu kullanorsun ?
<enry> it was a battle to configure it and now the video is perfect but there is no sound :((((
<ertan> slytherin: sen ununtumu kullanorsun ?
<AlexC_> !repeat | ertan
<ubotu> ertan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<A_I_> does someone know where's the file to store default configuration for keymap in console mode ?
<A_I_> in order not to have to enter 'loadkeys fr' at every login
<nhy> I get this when I try to start wicd  http://pastebin.com/934065
<slytherin> ertan: I am sorry, I don't understand your language
<sx66gns> sup
<mat1980> slytherin: but that seems a linux message
<wols_> !tr | ertan
<ubotu> ertan: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<nhy> Its driving me crazy
<L0cKn> http://www.engadget.com/2007/06/22/report-vista-more-secure-than-os-x-and-linux/
<nhy> L0cKn: lol
<wols_> nhy: drives the slowness of pastebin.com crazy
<L0cKn> HAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHHAAH nhy HAHAHAHA
<ertan> turkish
<nhy> i know
<Pici> !tr | ertan
<ubotu> ertan: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<insane_alien> my mums workplace is getting 'upgraded' to vista
<wols_> nhy: then why do you use it?
<slytherin> mat1980: Leave it. The reporter is gone.
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<AlexC_> L0cKn: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<L0cKn> sorry AlexC_
<ertan> whay not !!!
<nhy> wols_: I'm just a noob ;-)
<slytherin> insane_alien: They will soon regret it. :-)
<insane_alien> they already are
<nhy> insane_alien: I'm so sorry. How did that happen?
<ertan> what !!!
<insane_alien> i was there to make backups this morning because their tech guys won't do it
<AlexC_> ertan: stop that,
<insane_alien> i have no idea
<ertan> okey ! yes
<insane_alien> on the plus side, they all think ubuntu +beryl is prettier
<insane_alien> so i gave them all disks
<CyberMad> what is the best jabber client on linux?
<nhy> insane_alien: Be careful. I know someone who installed vista and it changed around all of his drive names
<CyberMad> i mean ubuntu
<wols_> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<nhy> insane_alien: nice
<Tomcat_> CyberMad: Depends on what you need. I like gaim :)
<nhy> insane_alien: give them ubuntu ultimate
<insane_alien> i've never tried that
<CyberMad> Tomcat_ it's pidgin right now
<Tomcat_> CyberMad: Ubuntu ships gaim.
<nhy> me neither
<insane_alien> whats so ultimate about it?
<nhy> I've got a ppc chip
<nhy> it looks very nice though
<nhy> i've heard good things about it
<CyberMad> tomcat ahh.. :) ok
<Tomcat_> :-)
<insane_alien> i prefer getting the base distro and then running a script i made to customise it
<insane_alien> works much beeter than automatix2
<insane_alien> though, it is inflexible though
<alesan> is there a tool to remove printing limitations from pdf files? I can print it from kpdf or similar but if I open on a windwos computer on acroread it refuses to print it
<nhy> so no one knows anything about wicd or wpa with bcm43xx?
<alesan> pdftk wants the password to remove limitations which is silly, that password protects nothing
<newuser> hi..  i need help
<nhy> alesan: are you sure thats not a feature ;-)
<newuser> i have this message
<newuser> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<newuser> ehat should i do?
<newuser> what
<alesan> newuser, ... not very difficult
<AlexC_> newuser: you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<newuser> how?
<insane_alien> go to a terminal and type 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<AlexC_> type dpkg --configure -a
<insane_alien> without the quotes
<skarta> hi there
<newuser> ok..  tahn i see a skypr configuration.. but nothing i can do
<Iwizzard> Hi, I have installed a printer Bother MFc 210c in ubuntu (latest).  and shared it. Anyone know how I add the printer in Mac os X?
<sebrock> how do I remove an old kernel from terminal?
<phake> if i config xgl it runs fine, but after reboot i have only grafik-errors and in logfile i read "failed to initialize DRI-Mode"
<saintz0r> hey there. i know this is a little offtopic but here it goes anyway: can anyone show me how to upload my own torrents using rtorrent?
<AlexC_> Iwizzard: why would you come to #ubuntu on help for adding a printer for MacOSX?
* Iwizzard is also a bweginner to mac os X
<mazzapan> stupid f-spot decided to crash instead of doing the work of importing 250 pics
<Iwizzard> AlexC_:  migt be trubble wit the lkinux side
<skarta> need some help with ubuntu
<BachCo^ngCo^ng> he lo
<BachCo^ngCo^ng> he lo
<BachCo^ngCo^ng> he lo
<BachCo^ngCo^ng> ?
<Iwizzard> had a loooot of trubble wit thr printer
<Pici> !hi | BachCo^ngCo^ng
<ubotu> BachCo^ngCo^ng: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<AlexC_> yes, good work - nice one BachCo^ngCo^ng
<furball> hi all.
<BachCo^ngCo^ng> ji Pici
<BachCo^ngCo^ng> ^^
<skarta> i can only access ntfs partitions in ro mode
<skarta> need them to be rw
<skarta> any suggestions?
<AlexC_> !ntfs | skarta
<ubotu> skarta: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Mba7eth> hi all .... Guys i just updated my ubuntu and then restarted the box .... now the grub is howing for me 2 more options with different kernal version numbers!!! how can i remove the old ones ?
<AlexC_> !ntfs-3g | skarta
<ubotu> skarta: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<skarta> thanks
<furball> i've got a little problem. I've just installed ubutu-server and when it is about to boot up, i get past the offer to press ESC to enter the GRUB menu but just after that my computer reboots. Safemode doesn't work either. Any suggestions?
<insane_alien> ntfs-3g
<QwertyM> skarta, you can do an apt-get install ntfs-config and then check 2 boxes in it and hit ok
<QwertyM> thats all it'd take
<GizDrak-Server> I get this when I do a save out of gedit. I have to click in the command line to get it to finsh saving and close. http://pastebin.com/934068
<skarta> right
<skarta> will try that too
<skarta> too much info
<QwertyM> skarta, it just installs ntfs-3g actually :P
<skarta> i'm new to ubuntu but really want to stick to it
<skarta> i love it
<QwertyM> but comes with a GUI tool
<Jc> Hello
<skarta> managed to configure everything else by muself
<Jc> i'm looking for help for an installation on a laptop
<RainCT> MenZa: thanks
<skarta> i can access the ntfs partitions only in ro mode
<Jc> can anybody help ?
<mat1980> Jc: what's the problem?
<skarta> need to copy files from them that's why i need the rw mode
<RainCT> does the /etc/hosts file accept wildcards?
<Jc> the problem is the X server won't start, it tells me "Fatal server error: no screen found"
<darksoul_> !ntfs skarta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs skarta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<skarta> i tried modifying the fstab but i can view it not edit it
<GizDrak-Server> I take it I am getting http://pastebin.com/934068 because the server does not have a sound card?
<AlexC_> !sudo | skarta
<ubotu> skarta: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<mat1980> Jc: have you already installed ubuntu, or you neigther can start X on the livecd?
<skarta> tried that too
<AlexC_> skarta: what error do you get?
<Jc> mat1980 not yet installed, i'm trying to install it
<Jc> mat1980: but even in 'safe graphics mode', it does not work
<skarta> i login as root but when i try to access the drive properties it says i'm not the owner
<VSpike> skarta: which version of ubuntu are you running?
<mat1980> Jc: uhm... very annoying
<AlexC_> skarta: I thought you said you were editing fstab?
<skarta> tried, not succeded
<Jc> mat1980, i'm using a "Asus G2P" laptop, and it does not seem to be on the supported material lists
<AlexC_> skarta: also, dont login as root - use sudo
<raf256> is there limit to positin where linux partition must be in dual-boot? like 32 mb?
<skarta> need to be more specific alexc
<AlexC_> skarta: read the sudo link Ubotu gave you,
<mat1980> Jc: many hardware aren't in supported list and works fine. What graphical card do you have?
<skarta> i'm on it
<Jc> mat1980, it is an "ATI Radeon Mobility X1700"
<wols_> !ati Jc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati jc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wols_> !ati | Jc
<chadeldridge> !paste
<sebrock> hey, how do I remove an old kernel with apt-get?
<ubotu> Jc: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wols_> sebrock: like any other package
<QwertyM> skarta, sudo gedit /etc/fstab doesnt work ?
<okidok1> ya
<sebrock> wols_ just apt-get remove kernel-name?
<wols_> raf256: as long as there BIOS can boot from the partition all is well. nothing else needed. oh: and it needs to hold tjhe kernel of course. size matters
<Frozen_mango> I need help to find a tool or util for comparing certain blocks of text within a doc. If two matches for the same texto block are found, warm me
<chadeldridge> sudo apt-get remove name
<wols_> sebrock: yes
<Jc> wols_, the problem is I have not installed ubuntu yet !
<mat1980> Jc: a very troublesome card. However my brother has a laptop with that one and works (even if not very well)
<mezziah> sebrock: do you really want to remove the kernel or just the entry in grub?
<Pici> Frozen_mango: diff
<skarta> didn't try that qwerty
<skarta> but i'm on smth good now
<skarta> thanks
<Jc> mat1980, how did he managed to complete the installation ?
<sebrock> mezziha well I dont have any use for it anymore
<Frozen_mango> pi: ci: diff? what is diff?
<wols_> Jc: doesn't matter. it will work with vesa for starters. and then you install the ati drive
<mezziah> ok, alright then
<chadeldridge> Ok ... i have an issue compiling an application can someone help with this?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26731/
<Frozen_mango> pici: what is diff?
<sebrock> does that delete headers and grub entrys aswell?
<furball> does anybody have any experience installing ubuntu on VIA miniITX systems?
<Pici> Frozen_mango: diff is a tool to compare two different files and show you what the differences are.
<mezziah> should do it, yes
<Jc> wols_, it is not working with the vesa driver... i can't get an X session for the installation
<mat1980> Jc: try to get the command "sudo dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg" and select ati as driver. If it doesn't work retry selecting vesa.
<Nutubuntu> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sebrock> wols_, messiha, does that delete headers and grub entrys aswell?
<Frozen_mango> pici: it won't do it for me. What I need is a tool to find exact copies of some text inside the same text
<neol> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mezziah> sebrock: yes
<mezziah> sebrock: you can use the tab key for completing nicknames
<Jc> mat1980, ok i am going to try this right now
<Frozen_mango> like, find all words that cointaing more than one match in the text
<Nutubuntu> Is there an issue with Sun's Java jre on the Athlon 64 or 64 X2? I vaguely remember reading something ... want to install the jre on a new X2 box running Feisty.
<sebrock> mezziha, no I can't using X-chat Aqua for Mac Os X and that is not included :(
<furball> what would cause ubuntu to reboot directly after grub has done it's magic?
<sebrock> sorry for misspelling your nick
<[ThC] Primski> Anybody good with trac? Im getting a 'cannot import name ListOption' whats that all about? Is that a new thing introduced in recent versions? need to update? or just some misconfiguration ?
<mezziah> oh, didn't know that
<mezziah> it's ok
<skarta> i got it
<chadeldridge> can someone help with the GCC error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26731/
<Pici> Frozen_mango: I'm not sure what to suggest then. It sounds like you might need `grep`
<skarta> thanks  a bunch alex
<skarta> another thing.......
<Pici> Frozen_mango: `grep text filename` would return all the occurances of text in filename.  If you just wanted the counts, use `grep -c text filename`
<Frozen_mango> grep?
<skarta> i'm trying to get my se k510i to communicate with the computer
<Littlebob> does the netboot image have livecd
<skarta> i installed the Kmobile  package but no result
<Nutubuntu> !grep
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<GizDrak-Server> When I do a save in gedit I get /bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: not found 5 times in the command line any ideas what may be the issue?
<Littlebob> anyone
<skarta> i use an usb ir adapter
<Pici> Littlebob: Only the desktop cd is a livecd
<supremesonic> Hi, I have just setup another screen on my computer, so im running dual screen(twin screen) Was very easy, but when I start ET it only shows on half of one of the screens and very very badly. How can I change that?
<Littlebob> poo
<newuser> help.... i have sound card problem... i cannot hear any sound......
<skarta> anyone?
<Pelo> is there a simple app that tells me what is using my bandwidth ? not packet wise but destination applet
<supremesonic> pelo: gkrelm
<newuser> how to install my soundcard??? i have it on my laptop
<saxin> newuser: make sure the sound is not muted.
<Pelo> supremesonic, thank you
<ogeb> what software i can use for be a dj radio internet
<newuser> saxin, it's not muted
<Pelo> supremesonic, spelling ?
<supremesonic> pelo: sorry with two l's. gkrellm
<Pelo> lol
<supremesonic> very weird name it got.
<saxin> newuser: then I don't know.
<chadeldridge> can someone help with the GCC error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26731/
<Jc> mat1980, i've tried both modes and it does not work... with ati it gave me the same error and with vesa it got interrupted with signal 11 (sigsegv)
<Paddy_EIRE> ogeb, you would probably have more luck on #ubuntu-offtopic
<RainCT> on what folder does Ubuntu's MySQL store the databases?
<supremesonic> can anyone help me, I need to know how to set what screen a fullscreen application is started on. Im using twinview(dual monitors)
<ogeb> ok thx
<Pelo> chadeldridge, look up the error msg in the forum
<chadeldridge> been there done that
<chadeldridge> bought 2 tshirts
<supremesonic> nobody!!? :(
<Pelo> supremesonic,  you can probably do that with devil's pie    devilspie in the repos
<supremesonic> pelo, thanks :)
<Pici> chadeldridge: You could try installing gcc-3.4
<chadeldridge> unless your using beryl ... and then it doesnt work
<skarta> can u format ntfs partitions under ubuntu?
<chadeldridge> Pici:  already installed 3.3 and 3.4 .. no dice
<Pelo> supremesonic,  don'T thank me,  devilspie is not gui
<newuser> help.... how to install my sound card in my laptop??
<supremesonic> I love console :)
<Pelo> supremesonic, http://www.burtonini.com/blog/computers/devilspie
<Pelo> !sound | newuser
<ubotu> newuser: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Pelo> supremesonic,  not quite console either,  is a script type thing
<Pelo> supremesonic,  looking it up in the forum to , there is a good howto in there
<supremesonic> cool, I will :)
<Nutubuntu> Is there an issue with Sun's Java jre on the Athlon 64 or 64 X2? I vaguely remember reading something ... want to install the jre on a new X2 box running Feisty.
<GizDrak-Server> Umm I removed ALSA from my system because I do not have a sound card but it also removed like have of all the applications on the system too anyway to restore them all
<Pici> chadeldridge: try running `bash ./configure`
<supremesonic> natubuntu, if I heard right there isn't any 64bit java on the minors. However you can just download and unpack in /opt or some other place
<Pelo> supremesonic,  how is gkrellm suppose to tell me which app is getting my bandwidth ?
<Jc> mat1980, so you have no idea left for me ?? :(
<chadeldridge> Pici:  well well ... interesting, I wonder why passing the bash makes it work, but it wont work otherwise ... ohh well thanks a ton
<supremesonic> you can change the settings by left click on it, then say it shall tell you about bandWITCH :)
<enry> wey it's a bug
<Pici> chadeldridge: sh links to dash in Ubuntu, not bash.  Its supposed to be more lightweight than bash, but there are some incompatabilities.
<enry> the problem with my tv card audio is a kernel's bug
<enry> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/29789
<Nutubuntu> supremesonic, maybe it's my current lack of coffee, but I don't understand "on the minors" ... I can d/l from Sun and unpack in /opt? And not have issues (other than my own ignorance, let's say, might create)?
<chadeldridge> Pipi:  i feel stupid now because i should have known that ... thanks
<Pici> chadeldridge: no problem ;)
<kippi> hey
<kippi> has anyone got ucarp working on ubuntu
<Nutubuntu> chadeldridge, if it makes you feel any better, I didn't know that either :/
<juan278> my internet is screwed up, is there anyway for me do update packages on a conection that stops and starts
<mat1980> Jc: sorry, I was busy. Nothing was useful?
<sssss> niclk ssssss
<sssss> oops
<supremesonic> nutubuntu, most of the totally linux GPL and also all others there can handle java code either as javabyte code and run it or translate is, doesn't support all features.
<Jc> mat1980, nop it gave me the same result: an error
<ssssss> Can anyone help get my sound working? It's stopped for some reason :-(
<Nutubuntu> Pici,  how can I tell which shell sh links to ?
<mike3_> So I'm pretty sure my HD died this morning. I've come in to find my computer locked up. I do a restart on the computer and it does a FSCK. It complains it cannot mount any partitions or the drive hdbSo I figure I'd run fdisk. Well the HDB isn't even reconized. Is this a clear indication that the drive is dead?
<supremesonic> nutubuntu, also on the minors(package minors) they only have 32bit, if I remember right.
<Pici> Nutubuntu: `ls -l /bin/sh`
<gordonjcp> mike3_: fairly clear, yes
<DjViper> mike3_: yes :(
<gordonjcp> mike3_: is it even detected by the BIOS?
<mike3_> Figure so.
<mike3_> yes by the bios is it
<Nutubuntu> supremesonic, many thanks. I was running Sun's JRE on my previous box, and happy, so it sounds like I'll be OK on this one too :)
<gordonjcp> mike3_: hrm, bios recognises it, but it appears blank?
<Nutubuntu> Pici, t/y :)
<mat1980>  Jc: sorry... no idea. Maybe there is some problem with live cd of 7.04. Can you download 6.10, install it and then dist-upgrade?
<defrysk> mike3_, did you add new hardware to your keyboard recently ?
<Syrra> Uhm, after someone installed my new hard drive, Grub is seeing, but not loading, Windows. :( It says it's loading, but nothing happens. Is there anything I can do?
<defrysk> keyboard = motherboard
<supremesonic> nutubuntu, go unpack it and manuelly link it the bin files to /usr/bin/ with the ln command
<supremesonic> !ln nutubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ln nutubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jc> mat1980, hm, ok i will try that in last chance
<defrysk> mike3_, did you add new hardware to your motherboard recently ?
<Nutubuntu> supremesonic, t/y, will do. (I know about ln ... )
<supremesonic> nutubuntu, good luck :)
<supremesonic> anyone know if you can see what packages there are installed at the currently moment, from the console line?
<mat1980> Jc: my brother has your same error after a dist-update. But i thought the problem was he has messed up something. Maybe this time is not his fault.
<Jc> mat1980: :)
<line72> supremesonic: dpkg -l
<wols_> Jc: use the alternate installer
<supremesonic> line72, sweet thanks. If I ever gonna move to another compuer I can just play a bit with *nix tills and use that :)
<wols_> then when installed, install fglrx
<Don64> supermesonic: dpkg --get-selections > ~username/packages.list
<Jc> wols_, what do you mean ? safe graphical mode ?
<Don64> will put them in a file for u
<wols_> Jc: no I mean alternate installed which uses text mode only
<mike3_>  no
<Jc> wols_, ok, can you tell me how it works ?
<defrysk> Jc, the alternative installer cd does a txt mode install
<wols_> how what works?
<wolfalfa> hello, I'm having trouble with netbeans, could anyone help?
<wols_> !ask | wolfalfa
<ubotu> wolfalfa: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<skarta> need some help on nvidia drivers
<GeekMaster1>  hi all. I have another issue.
<devcenter> hi, guys
<mat1980> wolfalfa: maybe if we know the problem...
<supremesonic> wolfalfa, what do you need help with?
<defrysk> !nvidia > skarta
<Jc> defrysk, ok, how do I start it ?
<skarta> i downloaded the .run package from nvidia site but don't know what to do next
<wolfalfa> netbeans is hanging on startup. I get a license agreement splash with nothing in it
<devcenter> what's a best program to download torrent files
<defrysk> Jc, you download it
<Jc> ok
<mat1980> devcenter: ktorrent
<supremesonic> skarta, apt-get install nvidia-glx always work for me.
<defrysk> skarta, read the private massage from ubotu
<skarta> right
<Jc> defrysk, dammit some new 700MB to download ! :(
<supremesonic> wolfalfa, do you have latest version of sun java?
<wols_> wolfalfa: what java version do you run?
<kane77> devcenter, ktorrent
<GeekMaster1> I installed VirtualBox and used 80 gigs of my HDD for it's virtual HDD. I decided no tto use it and use VMWare. While I'm setting up the Virtual HDD for VMWare, VMWare is telling me that I only have 10 gigs available for space. obviously this means VirtualBox isn't fully uninstalled, so I was wondering where VirtualBox made the Virtual HDD so I can delete it.
<Pici> !torrent | devcenter
<wolfalfa> supremesonic: java version "1.6.0"
<ubotu> devcenter: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<defrysk> Jc, indeed , I usually download the alternative install cd , hardly have any experience with the live cd
<neol> can anyone help me with ubuntu and grub ??
<defrysk> Jc, imo the live cd sucks
<devcenter> i using deluxe, my normal transfer is 250 Kb/s, but deluxe i have transfered +/- 45Kb/s
<supremesonic> wolfalfa, you might need to set it as the default
<wolfalfa> wols_: that's java -version
<wolfalfa> supremesonic: how do i do that ?
<supremesonic> !updat-alternatives | wolfalfa
<Jc> defrysk, ok... all I hope is when the install have completed with the text version, the X server will start!
<HorizonXP> hey guys
<defrysk> jc good luck :)
<supremesonic> !update-alternatives | wolfalfa
<HorizonXP> i set up cupsys on my ubuntu desktop to allow network printing
<devcenter> how can i increase this transfer rate
<HorizonXP> but i still can't print
<Imitation> geekmaster: usually in your-home-dir/.VitualBox
<HorizonXP> any help anyone?
<GeekMaster1> Anyone?
<devcenter> what's a best port to use in azureus
<wols_> wolfalfa: dpkg -l |grep java
<Jc> devcenter,  1337
<devcenter> good port
<defrysk> devcenter, the best port is a port you have opened
<Jc> thank you defrysk :)
<wols_> devcenter: there is no best. just a non standard one
<Frogzoo> devcenter: usually the high end ports are least likely blocked by isps > 49000
<supremesonic> wolfalfa, look at update-alternatives I can't remember how to do it exactly
<wolfalfa> wols_: plenty ... anything to look for in particular?
<neol> already have 3 OS installed windows,mandriva,ubuntu 6.06.. and i'm format my ubuntu partition and install ubuntu 7.04... but right now i have mandriva's grub running... after installing ubuntu 7.04... i dont want that to touch mandriva grub, how shall i do that ?
<defrysk> devcenter, also try portforward.com
<wolfalfa> supremesonic: already on it, thanks for the hint
<mariocesar_bo> Hi all, i am getting this error when i try to start Rhythmbox: (rhythmbox:21133): RhythmDB-WARNING **: trying to sync properties of non-editable file
<HorizonXP> any ideas why i can't get network printing to work?
<devcenter> and option UPNP
<ssssss> Anyone know how I can reset my sound system as if I was reinstalling the box? eg something with dpkg-reconfigure so it will go reset all my sound options?
<mariocesar_bo> I don't know what's wrong? any ideas?
<Olgem> How do I get flash running in firefox as I have linux installed on x86_64 and adobe has no flash player for it?
<defrysk> devcenter, should work fine for not private torrents
<Olgem> I tried gnash but... I'm getting a 1:8 ratio for .swf that work fine and those that don't. It doesn't even play flv.
<supremesonic> flashplugin-nonfree - Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<neol> is their anybody who has read my problem here ?
<defrysk> neol, if in doubt ask again and make sure to be specific
<wols_> Olgem: nspluginwrapper, firefox32bit etc
<devcenter> defrysk,
<supremesonic> olgem, flashplugin-nonfreep
<neol> already have 3 OS installed windows,mandriva,ubuntu 6.06.. and i'm format my ubuntu partition and install ubuntu 7.04... but right now i have mandriva's grub running... after installing ubuntu 7.04... i dont want that to touch mandriva grub, how shall i do that ?
<Olgem> Yes yes, one second
<defrysk> nofreep ? lol
<wols_> supremesonic: that won't work
<supremesonic> oops :) sorry
<supremesonic> wols_ working perfectly for me, without setup
* defrysk want som non-freeps
<devcenter> for exemple, amount seeds is necessary for high transfer hate
<GeekMaster1> Hey um people? How do I delete a directory?
<wols_> supremesonic: it won't work on a 64bit machine
<defrysk> GeekMaster1, rm -rf <directory>
<wols_> GeekMaster1: rm -rf >dir>
<wols_> GeekMaster1: rm -rf <dir>
<GeekMaster1> THANKS ALL
<supremesonic> wols_ didn't see anything about 64b sorry
<defrysk> GeekMaster1, you may try all three ;p
<devcenter> exist a program in ubuntu for port forward
<tck> how does one increase the amount of time sudo works for, i.e. sudo timestamp?
<Olgem> I'm going to look up info on nspluginwrapper and 32bit firefoxx
<Olgem> thanks
<wols_> devcenter: yes. iptables. are you doing NAT with ubuntu?
<tck> not sudo -v,
<defrysk> devcenter, you router sould do that , but thats off topic for #ubuntu
<devcenter> ok,
<devcenter> excuse-me
<defrysk> devcenter, maybe wols has a solution
<soundray> devcenter: you can port-forward in ubuntu, and if that's what you want, you're on topic.
<devcenter> ok
<wols_> soundray: but I doubt he needs it. but he won't answer my question
<neol> has anybody read my problem... i say it again, already have 3 OS installed windows,mandriva,ubuntu 6.06.. and i'm formating my ubuntu partition and installing ubuntu 7.04... but right now i have mandriva's grub running... while installing ubuntu 7.04 i dont that ubuntu's grub to be installed, how shall i do that ???
<HipHop2JoA>  ?
<devcenter> i have a router, that is conected with hub
<soundray> devcenter: maybe devcenter doesn
<wolfalfa> wols_, supremesonic: set as default, still not working. I don't know what's the license agreement screen. is there a way to know what it is, or get passed it ?
<wols_> don't install ubuntu's grub and edit your mandriva grub menu.lst to boot ubunttu
<soundray> oops
<wols_> wolfalfa: I asked you to do something
<neol> wols_: thats what how shall i stop ubuntu from installing its grub ??
<gautam> Hey guys
<wols_> wolfalfa: it's a little dialog box where oyu agree to the netbeans license. if you can display that you certainly can't run neatbeans
<quaal> does anyone know why the mounts i mount to /media are not showing up in places on the menu bar?
<GeekMaster1> Um is there a way to figure out what folders are taking up the most space on my HDD? I have a 166Gig partition on Ubuntu and for some reason I only have 36 gigs available. This is a pretty new install. Can anyone help me?
<wols_> neol: I don't know. I don't install uubuntu. uif that doesn't work, just reinstall mandriva grub
<gautam> Can someone help me with Grub? Whilst bootin I get error 17
<devcenter> what's good, open ports by router program, or use upnp from azureus
<wolfalfa> wols_: ask again please
<wols_> wolfalfa: scroll up plase
<SlimeyPete> GeekMaster1: du -hs *    will list all subfolders and their sizes.
<wolfalfa> (=
<defrysk> neol, the advantage of ubuntu grub is that is will also detect mandrake, unlike mandrakes grub that does not detect ubuntu, so my advice would be: use ubuntu's grub
<soundray> devcenter: to use programs with non-standard ports behind a router, the best thing you can do is to configure the router appropriately.
<mat1980> GeekMaster1: baobab
<neol> wols_: ok how to reinstall mandriva grub after installing ubuntu... but i want mandriva grub no to be installed in MBR???
<neol> definate: i can manage to edit the menu.lst file
<Pici> GeekMaster1: There are some gui programs that will give you a graphical view of diskspace usage, such as boabab
<wols_> neol: ask mandriva that. not us. it's a mandriva question
<GeekMaster1> SlimeyPete: that only does it for the directory that I'm in right? Is there a way to do it for ALL directories?
<supremesonic> pelo, im very confused by the tutorial
<neol> wols_: ok
<defrysk> neol, /j #mandriva and ask there :)
<SlimeyPete> GeekMaster1: just cd to / and run it from there, then work your way down. That's what I do.
<GeekMaster1> Pici: is there a way to tell me which are my MOST recently installed packages via synaptic?
<mat1980> GeekMaster1: File->History
<GeekMaster1> mat1980: File-->History? What does that mean? I want a list of my recently installed applications via synaptic package manager
<wolfalfa> wols_: 16:52 < wols_> wolfalfa: dpkg -l |grep java
<wols_> do not paste here!
<wolfalfa> wols_: you want me to flood the channel ?'
<GeekMaster1> SlimeyPete cd / takes me to the home directory
<wols_> no, non one does
<wols_> GeekMaster1: no
<wols_> cd ~ does take you there
<mat1980> GeekMaster1: open Synaptic, select File then History. There you will see the changes done day by day
<cobra306> ppl can anybody help me ?
<wolfalfa> wols_: I asked you want me to look at
<cobra306> i need some help with beryl
<GeekMaster1> mat1980: Thank you VERY much.
<soundray> GeekMaster1: no, cd / takes you to the root directory. Try 'sudo du | sort -n >/tmp/dusortn ; tail /tmp/dusortn' to see your largest directories.
<Shaftino> cobra306, #ubuntu-effects
<wols_> !effects| cobra306
<ubotu> cobra306: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<mat1980> GeekMaster1: you're wellcome!
<GeekMaster1> soundray: danny@danny-desktop:/$ cd /
<GeekMaster1> danny@danny-desktop:/$
<soundray> GeekMaster1: that's not your home directory
<GeekMaster1> danny@danny-desktop:/$ 'sudo du | sort -n >/tmp/dusortn ; tail /tmp/dusortn'
<GeekMaster1> bash: sudo du | sort -n >/tmp/dusortn ; tail /tmp/dusortn: No such file or directory
<GeekMaster1> danny@danny-desktop:/$
<soundray> GeekMaster1: think about this for a while
<soundray> GeekMaster1: you're not supposed to copy quotes
<GeekMaster1> sorry
<GeekMaster1> I used the ' '
<abadtooth> hello?
<Jc> mat1980, I found another solution , and it workd ;)
<soundray> !welcome | abadtooth
<wolfalfa> wols_: any ideas?
<ubotu> abadtooth: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<Jc> so thank you mat1980 , wols_ , defrysk
<abadtooth> Hey guys I installed beryl and my page headers are gone (the shrink close and maximize buttons)
<GeekMaster1> soundray: Now that I have this LIST of these packages that I installed via synaptic recently, is there a way to BATCH remove them?
<wols_> !effects| abadtooth
<ubotu> abadtooth: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<mat1980> Jc: I've lost it... what have you done?
<pha|con> this may seem a little confusing, but if i ssh into one computer and then connect a previous screen session and from within that screen session ssh into ANOTHER machine and reconnect a screen session how do i move between screens in the 2nd screen session.  C_a c seems to move me between screens on the 1st screen session
<abadtooth> I don't need help with beryl I need help getting my pager header back :(
<mat1980> Jc: it could be useful for my brother
<soundray> GeekMaster1: can you copy and paste the list into a text file?
<Jc> mat1980, following a tutorial, i installed the flgrx drivers and then ran the ati config tool
<GeekMaster1> soundray: Might there be a way to batch remove all these apps? http://pastebin.com/934101
<wols_> andrewc_: the reason they are gone is beryl
<Jc> mat1980, here you have a documentation (in french): http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/installation/probleme_ati
<GeekMaster1> soundray: http://pastebin.com/934101
<quaal> does anyone know why the mounts i mount to /media are not showing up in places on the menu bar?
<tabris|away> pha|con: Ctrl-A Ctrl-A c
<wols_> pha|con: define a new screen hotkey for session 2
<eljak> abadtooth, install emerald theme manager for beryl coz maybe your theme manager doesnt work with beryl
<wols_> pha|con: nested screens are jsut evil tho
<tabris|away> pha|con: basically if you ctrl-a ctrl-a, screen will send a ctrl-a to the console
<mat1980> Jc: hem... french... well.. I will try to follow it anyway. Thanks for the link!
<abadtooth> eljak: the theme manager is installed already
<shadowhywind> i just installed my hp printer in linux, and every program can see it but firefox, anyone have any ideas
<Jc> mat1980, it is easily understandable: "remplacer" = "replace", and "entre" = enter
<Jc> mat1980, then, the code examples don't require translation
<pha|con> tabris|away: nah, that just goes back and forth between screens on the 1st connection
<eljak> abadtooth, yes i have same problem when i switch to beryl and back to another window manager but i resolve this by enabling emerald when i run beryl
<tabris|away> pha|con: trust me. Ctrl-A Ctrl-A <num>
<tabris|away> pha|con: I do use nested screen-sessions
<abadtooth> eljak:  how do you fix that?
<mat1980> Jc: ok, there should be no problem. Thanks a lot!
<soundray> GeekMaster1: save the list in a file. Name it for-removal.txt. Then on a command line, run 'cat for-removal.txt | cut -d " " -f 1 | xargs sudo apt-get --purge remove'
<GeekMaster1> soundray: is this what's taking up all my space? http://pastebin.com/934103
<abadtooth> eljak: I am a complete newb to beryl
<pha|con> tabris|away: the 2nd time i to C_a it takes me back to this screen, it's impossible for me to do C_a C_a without being taken back to the previous screen on session 1
<pha|con> wols_: how do i define hotkeys for session 2?
<Jc> mat1980, you're welcome
<pha|con> wols_: or is that in the manfile?
<soundray> GeekMaster1: well, most of your space is being taken up by the movies and the virtual machine files.
<pha|con> wols_: i wouldn't do nested windows, but thanks to being behind a corp. firewall i have to use part 443 to connect to ssh, so i can only connect to one of my pcs at home, so i ssh from one to the other
<SmellyOrc> uys, got a problem. I just downloaded ubuntu 7.04, and tried to install it. All went well, till the GRUB boot loader came up. It couldn't install
<tabris|away> pha|con: ok, sorry, got the description slightly wrong.
<SmellyOrc> was a fatal error
<cobra306> where can i download ati open source drivers ?
<SmellyOrc> and installation closed
<SmellyOrc> any help?
<tabris|away> pha|con:        C-a a       (meta)        Send the command character (C-a) to window. See escape command.
<tabris|away> pha|con: so try, Ctrl-A a 1
<linuxor> Hi, what is the best software for recording the desktop?
<cobra306> where can i download ati open source drivers ??
<pha|con> tabris|away: excellent, works like a charm.  many thanks :)
<soundray> cobra306: you don't have to download them. They are part of the default ubunt installation.
<tete> ola
<soundray> *ubuntu
<abadtooth> eljak:  what did you mean in your last message? I couldn't figure it out :(
<GeekMaster1> soundray, which folder should I delete if I just want to delete the virtual Macine OS' that I have. I don't want to remove VMWare itself o reffect the program at all. I just want to remove the VM's OS'
<SmellyOrc> guys (and girls?), I got a problem. I just downloaded ubuntu 7.04, and tried to install it. All went well, till the GRUB boot loader came up. It couldn't install
<eljak> abadtooth, i dont know i only know that emerald is default theme manager for beryl so you wont have page headers problem when you enable it
<Tom47> !pt > tete
<SmellyOrc> it gave a fatal error and installation closed
<SmellyOrc> so i cant boot into ubuntu. tried several times... any help would be appreciated :)
<abadtooth> eljak:  thats what I want to know is how to enable it
<soundray> GeekMaster1: I guess that would be the /var/lib/vmware-server/Virtual Machines/ directory
<GeekMaster1> soundray thank you
<mat1980> SmellyOrc: Have you more useful message errors?
<soundray> SmellyOrc: you can't boot the CD at all?
<SmellyOrc> @mat1980 thats all ubuntu gave me
<SmellyOrc> couldn't isntall grub boot loader (hd0) this is a fatal error
<eljak> abadtooth, install it, sudo apt-get emerald emerald-themes and you will have a menu item for it where you can enable it
<SmellyOrc> i can use the live cd however
<daniele_982> hello all i've a graphical video geforce 8400 but it not found.I've installed feisty with vesa driver sameone can help me?
<soundray> SmellyOrc: and you've gone through the full installation process?
<devcenter> I have using deluxe to download torrents, but what's good number of DHT?
<SmellyOrc> yes, up untill it wants to install the grub boot loader
<pha|con> the only bad thing i can see about nested windows is remember which ones are which.  i have 9 screens open across 2 ssh connections :/
<mat1980> SmellyOrc: well... I hope system is installed. boot with livecd. Get a terminal and type "sudo chroot /dev/sda1", assuming your root partition is /dev/sda1. Then you will be able to install grub manually.
<soundray> SmellyOrc: the first thing to try is to install the grub boot loader manually. There are instructions for it:
<soundray> !grub | SmellyOrc
<ubotu> SmellyOrc: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<devcenter> in deluxe settings my DHT is 80, but i would need increase or decrease at value
<soundray> SmellyOrc: just use the Recovering... link.
<Tom47> yes i lke it
<SmellyOrc> lets try that... thansk:)
<Shaftino> Anyone know why, even with the gstreamer lame encoder installed, Sound Juicer still wont extract in mp3 format?
<Jc> bye
<Shaftino> Unless anyone knows if a first gen nano can play ogg?
<daniele_982> nothing????
<SmellyOrc> error 15: file not found :S
<daniele_982>  hello all i've a graphical video geforce 8400 but it not found.I've installed feisty with vesa driver sameone can help me?
<linuxor> Where I can find xvidcap for ubuntu 7.04 ?? thx
<NekoKun> Guys, a friend of mine has a windows in a partition, but ubuntu isn't seeng it... only the hdb is being seen... any idea?
<SmellyOrc> chroot: cannot change root directory to /dev/sda1: Not a directory
<greyfrog> daniele_982, do you know how to use pastebin?
<abadtooth> eljak:  I was trying to do what you said to try, but my terminal wont work right.. I can't see anything but a white box when I open it
<tck> NekoKun, what command did you execute to show partitions?
<mat1980> SmellyOrc: oh... you're right! mount it, than chroot in the directory you have mounted in.
<soundray> SmellyOrc: you should say what you've tried. Don't paste error messages, there are pastebins for that.
<NekoKun> tck: He's in /dev giving a ls -al
<eljak> abadtooth, so disable beryl for the moment
<tck> NekoKun, try sudo fdisk -l
<eljak> abadtooth, i used beryl for one week than i didnt find it suitable for everyday use so am back to fluxbox but i wish i have the scale/expose thing in fluxbox
<daniele_982> greyfrog: yes but for the moment i want know if i must install the closed drive or nvidia-glx new
<NewBieBR> alguem do Brasil?
<NekoKun> NewBieBR: sim
<soundray> !br | NewBieBR
<ubotu> NewBieBR: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<greyfrog> daniele_982, I have no idea about that... I was going to make sure your card is recognized to start...
<GeekMaster1> soundray: Sorry to bother you again but I'm having some issues. http://pastebin.com/934116 I'm very new to Ubuntu/Linux
<ferronica> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libawn-svn_0.1.2-svn204_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libawn.so.0.0.1', which is also in package avant-window-navigator-svn
<greyfrog> daniele_982, try doing a lspci at a command line
<greyfrog> daniele_982, your video card should be listed
<daniele_982> greyfrog: if i use nv X don't start if i use vesa if start
<NekoKun> tck: Just worked... hdb1 is the windows partition,thanks
<b0nd> hi everyone, i have downloaded a webinar but the software it's recommending is WebEx, which should be run in windows. Is there an alternative for ubuntu?
<b0nd> i am running feisty
<greyfrog> daniele_982, thats fine... that could just mean that the nv driver doesn't work for your card
<GeekMaster1> I just want to delete every folder in /var/lib/vmware-server/
<Lacrymology> excuse me.. how do I change the default windows manager?
<daniele_982> greyfrog: so i install the closed driver?
<soundray> GeekMaster1: the problem is with the spaces and braces in the directory names.
<defrysk> Lacrymology, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<soundray> GeekMaster1: easiest way is to use Tab for name completion:
<greyfrog> daniele_982, you might need to... follow the directions at the link ubotu is about to send you...
<sholden> Hi, I just installed Beryl on Ubuntu Feisty using the steps provided on the wiki.  Beryl installs, and the effects seem to be working, but Emerald is not decorating the windows.  There is no title bar on any windows or buttons.  Does anyone know how to fix this?
<soundray> GeekMaster1: enter 'sudo rm -rf ./var/lib/vmware-server/Virtual' and hit Tab to let it complete, then type more letters and Tab again to complete the rest.
<linkmark> in what /dev device can i find my tvcard ?
<abadtooth> eljak: that command you gave me gave this error E: Invalid operation emerald
<GeekMaster1> soundray: thank you
<Lacrymology> defrysk: that just waited for a second, and then gave me prompt back
<soundray> GeekMaster1: alternatively, escape the spaces and (s by preceding them with a \
<jramsey>  is there a cmd to display all running daemons?
<Lacrymology> defrysk: (i did kdm instead of gdm, I'm running kde)
<defrysk> Lacrymology, also you can select in kdm and in gdm your wanted dm, undes sessions or options, just have a look
<Blackgoth> jramsey: ps
<Pici> jramsey: ps ax
<b0nd> hi everyone, i have downloaded a webinar but the software it's recommending is WebEx, which should be run in windows. Is there an alternative for ubuntu?
<bkingx> Greetings, I want to build my first program.  It is a simple device monitor by ping.  I want a web front-end, mysql backend.  The other apps out there are just too complicated for this simple task.  Where should I start?
<jramsey> Blackgoth, ty
<defrysk> under#
<jramsey> Pici, ""
<Lacrymology> defrysk: ok, I will
<mat1980> daniele_982: maybe this link is useful (in italian, but you are italian) http://linuxiano.wordpress.com/tag/schede-video/nvidia/
<a7p> bkingx, are you capable to program ...
<a7p> which languages are you trained in?
<GeekMaster1> soundray: I'm sure you can tell by now that I am a newb. I was wondering how to find out how much space I have on my disk after this is done deleting.
<NekoKun> tck: how to make ubuntu mount ntfs partitions? It gives partition type error...
<bkingx> a7p: I've done some scripting in the past for windows.  ASP, VB.
<soundray> GeekMaster1: 'df -h'
<eljak> abadtooth, sorry i missed something "install",  sudo apt-get install emerald emerald-themes
<GeekMaster1> Thank you soundray
<tck>  NekoKun man mount ;)
<soundray> !ntfs > NekoKun, please read ubotu's private message
<tck> NekoKun, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<JimC> anyone here successfully used pptp-client on dapper ? (particulary together with relakks pptp service or other pptp servers designed for windows clients using encryption and chap v2)
<a7p> bkingx, mmm ... take a look at python + some webframework ...
<NekoKun> tck: Ok, let me rephrase, do I need any special package?
<bjwebb> hello, can someone help me, ctrl + alt + f1 won't work :(
<soundray> bjwebb: what are you trying to do?
<tck> NekoKun, no everything is in your bash shell, check the ubuntu guide, covers lots of things :)
<Lacrymology> wonderful, I'm using fluxbox now
<bjwebb> get to to one of the virtual terminals
<bkingx> a7p: python....OK.  I am trying this as a first attempt to create something very simple.
<bjwebb> i think ive mucked it up, but i don't know how to get them back
<jramsey> do you normally have to manually start portmap for nfs to work?
<soundray> NekoKun: only if you want to mount writable
<bkingx> And it satisfies a need.
<bjwebb> it might be keyboard related because the function keys for beryl (f8 + f9) don't work either
<tck> NekoKun, you can also use cfdisk to view partitions - easier on the eyes
<a7p> bkingx, python's very common in ubuntu ... so learning it is a good idea.
<a7p> so off
<soundray> bjwebb: are you in gnome now?
<bjwebb> no its kubuntu actually
<soundray> bjwebb: open a konsole window and type 'sudo chvt 1'
<Syrra> Could anyone here help me with grub?
<abadtooth> eljak:   "install",  sudo apt-get install emerald emerald-themesbash: install,: command not found :(
<Blackgoth> nope Syrra
<cobra306> where can i get the radeon open source driver ?
<soundray> bjwebb: if F keys don't work in console either, you can go back with 'sudo chvt 7'
<Blackgoth> maybe if you would tell us what the problem is, yes
<tyler_d> where are my iptables located at? need to add some schtuff...?
<tubaralho> hi there
<soundray> tyler_d: use a frontend, like firestarter
<ferronica> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libawn-svn_0.1.2-svn204_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libawn.so.0.0.1', which is also in package avant-window-navigator-svn
<tubaralho> can some one tell me somethign
<tyler_d> soundray: pardon? for editing?
<soundray> tyler_d: yes
<newuser> hi i have problem enable the desktop effects
<ProN00b> does anyone know of a program to solve equation systems ?
<newuser>  it said composite extension isis not available
<tyler_d> soundray: wow, all I'm looking to do (end result) is a vpn host....
<SmellyOrc> according to grub, grub is now installed... lets try
<SmellyOrc> *hopes*
<sholden> Hi everyone, I am on a fresh Feisty install on a HP Pavilion zd7000.  After running the computer for a couple minutes, I keep getting Critical Temperature errors and the computer powers down.  I don't think that the computer is actually overheating, but I dont know where to fix this setting.  Does anyone know how I can stop it from doing this?
<bjwebb> soundray: yes that worked
<bjwebb> and the keys worked in the terminal
<Hidden1341>   ChanServ Duiv`game Duiv`Pc GameServ Global MemoServ NickServ OperServ QIB Quis|afk Rprp` Tim Wesleysld
<albert> am i able to play my playstation games on the pc using a usb-joypad?
<bjwebb> i did try chvt before, but didn't know it needed to be root
<soundray> bjwebb: your F-keys will probably work again when you restart X
<bjwebb> so is something configured wrong for my keyboard?
<tck> newuser, did you update your video driver recently?
<bjwebb> ive tried restarting X
<abadtooth> eljak:  stupid me... I figured that command out... sudo apt-get install emerald emerald-themes
<abadtooth> Reading package lists... Done
<abadtooth> Building dependency tree
<abadtooth> Reading state information... Done
<abadtooth> emerald is already the newest version.
<abadtooth> emerald set to manual installed.
<mat1980> sholden: check the temperature with "acpi -V".
<abadtooth> emerald-themes is already the newest version.
<bjwebb> ive messed with a few of the config files
<abadtooth> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Pici> !paste | abadtooth
<ubotu> abadtooth: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<soundray> bjwebb: at least that's my experience with this kind of fault
<tck> newuser, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=436110 this may help
<bjwebb> had to do one from scratch
<bjwebb> so i think ive changed something
<newuser> tck, yes form restricted drivers manager
<Milkshake> Bonjour tout le monde
<Pici> !fr | Milkshake
<ubotu> Milkshake: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Milkshake> sry wrong channel
<abadtooth> Pici: ?
<Milkshake> fresh install
<Pici> abadtooth: Dont flood the channel with pastes.
<sholden> 58.0 C
<soundray> tyler_d: what's the connection between setting up a vpn host and modifying iptables?
<sholden> It hasnt happened yet this morning, so maybe I'm in the clear
<sholden> but it happened a couple times last night.
<abadtooth> Pici:  I'm not... just needed to show it to another guy..
<mat1980> sholden: is not very cool
<mat1980> sholden: what cpu do you have?
<eljak> abadtooth, so you have it installed look for a menu item for it under system, settings or something like that
<Pici> !coc > Blackgoth
<abadtooth> eljak:  ok
<sholden> P4 2.8ghz
<ProN00b> does anyone know of a program to solve equation systems ?
<JimC> anyone here successfully used pptp-client on dapper ? (particulary together with relakks pptp service or other pptp servers designed for windows clients using encryption and chap v2) - i got it connected, but after manually adding routing the pptpclient gives me 1-3 errors/s telling me unsupported protocoll XXXX - as if it isnt understanding my ip packets at all, any hints? also it should setup routing automatically but isnt, gives me ARP proxy error and 'defa
<Frogzoo> sholden: 60C is pushing maximum spec - check the fan for mounting & dust
<yondie> ProN00b, it depends on wat language u r goin to use
<abadtooth> eljak: um... where is system setting on ubuntu?...
<yondie> ProN00b, complicated math... better use octave or scilab
<ProN00b> yondie, no, nothing complicated
<mat1980> sholden: then no cpu frequency scaling ability...
<Blackgoth> Pici: why?
<yondie> ma1980: dpkg-reconfigure cpu-freqq
<Pici> ProN00b: try out maxima
<sholden> Frogzoo: this is a laptop...
<eljak> abadtooth, what desktop manager are you using kde, gnome, xfce?
<tck> ProN00b, go to System > Admin > Synaptic and search for 'equations'
<Pici> Blackgoth: your reply to Syrra about grub.
<abadtooth> eljak: gnome
<Imitation> eljak:kde
<tck> ProN00b, 'mathomatic' is probably what you are looking for
<lexus_nexis> hi guys
<mat1980> yondie: sholden has cpu temperature problem with a p4. I guess there is no way to change cpu frequency on that cpu.
<b0nd> hi everyone, i have downloaded a webinar but the software it's recommending is WebEx, which should be run in windows. Is there an alternative for ubuntu?
<yondie> ma1980: yeah unfortunely nope
<lexus_nexis> can anyone tell me which ports are open on a ubuntu system
<yondie> lexus_nexis
<soundray> lexus_nexis: none for incoming traffic
<yondie> lexus_nexis,  netstat -na |grep Listen
<tck> lexus_nexis, sudo apt-get install nmap , then run nmap localhost
<lexus_nexis> I'm trying to setup gnump3d and it keeps telling me that port 8080 is already in use
<tck> or do what yondie suggested ;)
<mat1980> sholden: does the fan run?
<tck> although that wont show everything
<yondie> true
<yondie> tck: but i prefer nestat rather then nmap
<soundray> lexus_nexis: listen to the netstat/nmap suggestions, or check whether you've installed a caching proxy
<lexus_nexis> gnumped was by default sset to port 8888 but I changed it to 8080 and it worked the first time I ran it
<tck> yondie, well that for example did not show my open cupsys daemon
<soundray> lexus_nexis: it probably didn't terminate cleanly after the first run then.
<lexus_nexis> what weird is that I was able to run gnump3d already op port 8080
<gordonjcp> lexus_nexis: ps ax | grep gnump3
<abadtooth> eljak:   I use Gnome metacity
<lexus_nexis> ok
<lexus_nexis>  5310 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/bin/perl -w /usr/bin/gnump3d
<lexus_nexis>  5926 pts/0    R+     0:00 grep gnump3
<lexus_nexis> what does that mean ?
<gordonjcp> lexus_nexis: well the first line shows that you have a gnump3d running already
<lexus_nexis> sorry I'm new to working with networking, streaming etc...
<soundray> lexus_nexis: that it's still running under the process id 5310
<gordonjcp> lexus_nexis: you can only have one server listening to a given port
<Bit_mess> in /proc I have a 518MB file named kcore. What is it? can I delete it?
<lexus_nexis> oh
<lexus_nexis> right!
<lexus_nexis> thanks
<victor_> buenas tardes
<gordonjcp> lexus_nexis: think about it - what would happen if you had two different web servers listening to port 80?
<lexus_nexis> I had a feeling...
<lexus_nexis> ok
<soundray> Bit_mess: no. Don't mess with /proc -- things in there don't take up real space
<gordonjcp> lexus_nexis: madness and chaos
<H3g3m0n> Bit_mess:  proc isn't a real file system
<lexus_nexis> so I just do killall right?
<yondie> urm
<gordonjcp> Bit_mess: google for /proc/kcore
<Don64> !es | victor_
<ubotu> victor_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<soundray> lexus_nexis: probably easiest to 'kill 5310' in this case
<Bit_mess> THanks!
<lexus_nexis> oh
<gordonjcp> lexus_nexis: what would be better is kill <process id>
<gordonjcp> lexus_nexis: as soundray says
<lexus_nexis> ok
<yondie> proc/kcore is the next name for memory
<jramsey> what's the cmd to display the ip address assigned to my nic?
<yondie> lol
<lexus_nexis> thanks
<soundray> lexus_nexis: then recheck and if it hasn't worked, 'kill -9 5310'
<yondie> jramsey: ifconfig
<jramsey> yondie, ty
<gordonjcp> Bit_mess: deleting /proc/kcore would give interesting results, probably best not explored
<yondie> lexus_nexis,  or u can also use kill -KILL prosess
<tck> yondie,  netstat -pa is a good one
<xayon> :S sometimes, when I close a tab in firefox X server crashes :S
<tck> more detail but nice output :)
* xayon is going to look at the log files
<gordonjcp> xayon: shouldn't happen...
<eljak> abadtooth, go to "System" menu link on your top gnome panel and goto Preferences and select Emerald Theme
<xayon> gordonjcp, I know, that's the thing XD
<abadtooth> /#beryl
<gordonjcp> xayon: I haven't come across that
<xayon> havent read the logs yet... Wait a moment
<nickLessS> .
<abadtooth> how do I change channels?
<Pici> abadtooth: /join #channel
<lexus_nexis> yay it works!
<abadtooth> Pici: thanks!
<lexus_nexis> thanks for all your help !
<xayon> this is the most strange think I could see in Xorg.0.log  -> (It's only two lines so i paste it here) (EE) end of block range 0xefffffff < begin 0xf0000000 and ...(EE) RADEON(0): Cannot read V_BIOS (5)
<mat1980> !paste | xayon
<ubotu> xayon: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xayon> mat1980, it wasn't a large text
<pha|con> does anyone know if there are any features used in the generic kernel that are not enabled that could be beneficial enough warrant compiling your own?
<soundray> xayon: don't make this into an offtopic discussion please
<_Andrew_> mat1980: Don't abuse the bot please
<pha|con> :P
<pha|con> sorry, wrong window
<yondie> pha|con, well maybe the tickless features
<b0nd> hi everyone, i have downloaded a webinar but the software it's recommending is WebEx, which should be run in windows. Is there an alternative for ubuntu?
<mat1980> xayon: you're right, but maybe you didn't know about pastebin, that could be useful
<soundray> pha|con: considering how subjective "beneficial" is, your question doesn't make much sense
<mat1980> _Andrew_: sorry, I didn't want to.
<xayon> mat1980, I knew but, don't mind, like soundray said, stop the off-topic conversation
<ferronica> from here i can download screensaver for ubuntu 7.04?
<pha|con> soundray: good point...specifically tv tuner support, webcam support, MB chipset support, and the like
<ferronica> from where i can download screensaver for ubuntu 7.04?
<pha|con> also, what is 'tickless'
<pha|con> ?
<yondie> pha|con, http://kerneltrap.org/node/6750
<newuser> help... how to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<yondie> pha|con: features to save yer letricity bill
<soundray> pha|con: TV tuner modules I would get from linuxtv directly. MB chipset support I've never come across the need. Webcam -- probably a similar case to TV, but I've only ever needed spca5xx, which is fine in the stock kernel.
<Shaftino> newuser, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<soundray> newuser: what are you trying to achieve?
<xayon> anyone knows if that errors are something? Have only found them twice in all the logs but... is the only clue I've got, I also have DRI enabled in a non-dri compatible screen but It says it disables it automatically
<yondie> Shaftino, u should educate the user using vi
<soundray> newuser: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' is more newbie-safe (if less powerful)
<pha|con> soundray and yondie:  thanks.  i roll my own for slackware, since it comes 2.4 stock, and most of that stuff isn't enabled or built in.  even ext3 and jbd are disabled by default, so was just curious.
<enry> help i found a bug and i don't understand the quick fix
<soundray> enry: elaborate
<enry> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/29789
<soundray> yondie: no, (s)he shouldn't.
<yondie> pha|con, still on slacky? well dat`s but well u miss the features on 2.6 stuff
<enry> the audio of my tv card is not working
<newuser> soundray, i wana change the composite.. because i cannot enable my desktop effects
<enry> for a conflict beetween two modules
<soundray> newuser: okay, Shaftino's suggestion then.
<enry> there is a fix using blacklist but it's difficult
<enry> anyone can help me?
<xayon> enry what tv card do you hace
<Frogzoo> is there a text terminal that does anti-aliased fonts ??
<modplug> so where's the compiz-fusion channel?
<enry> a chipst bt878
<xayon> s/hace/have
<soundray> Frogzoo: a text terminal? gnome-terminal does...
<pha|con> yondie:  yeah, i use slack on my main rig, but i roll my own 2.6 for it so i can use HAL, etc.
<enry> xayon, it's an empire enjoy tv
<newuser> shaftino, it didn't work
<newuser> nothing happen
<Frogzoo> soundray: kk, maybe it is antialiased after all
<xayon> enry, don't know, but when i installed my tv card (but i never got sound...) i found a very usefull tutorial
<Shaftino> newuser, strange... what command did you use?
<xayon> what are the modules in conflict?
<newuser> alt + f2
<pha|con> yondie: 2.6 also lets me install dropline gnome, since slack dropped gnome from it's last release.  can't abide by KDE.
<phil_> Hi all, I currently have 5 HDDs, 3 case fans and the mobo connected to a 500W generic PSU. This is in a NAS-style fileserver and it's on 24/7. Can anybody tell me if this load is acceptable or should I upgrade my PSU?
<enry> xarann,  i found a bug review about my tv card
<enry> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/29789
<enry> read it
<soundray> newuser: with alt+f2, you should do 'gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf' instead.
<yondie> pha|con, i never really fans of kde in the first place
<enry> xayon, i'm not an expert it's better if you read the link
<u> Hi, i'm searching for good docs about managing devices/drivers in linux! (noob .)
<pha|con> yondie: me either, it just seems to crowded.
<newuser> shaftino, thanks
<phil_> btw: it's running ubuntu server edition, I'm not just asking in here randomly
<xayon> enry, you won't believe me... It's the same problem as I had, but i never resolved it :(
<yondie> pha|con,  some people thinks it`s pretty, but i dislike becoz of the qt library which is propitery
<xayon> oh, no... it's not the same... Does your tv card have audio output?
<rabidweezle> gnome is pretty
<enry> yes
<enry> it has it
<pha|con> yondie: heh.  if i want pretty i'll install beryl.  sadly, we'll probably always have to deal with something being proprietary.  i'm just concerened with how easy something is for me to use.
<soundray> u: it's usually best to search for subsystem-specific docs, unlike on Windows or Mac.
<enry> xayon, yes it has it
<yondie> pha|con, well bery compiz is nice to attract lot of hot chicks
<rabidweezle> I got rednecks using gnome here in kentucky...
<rabidweezle> it's gotta be easy
<yondie> pha|con: but imho  i hate it hahaha
<alen> hi everyone
<alen> could somebody help me with something?
<alen> pls?
<Pici> !ask | alen
<rabidweezle> don't ask to ask
<ubotu> alen: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<yondie> alen: it`s better if u just ask
<alen> hehe
<enry> xayon,  any suggestions?
<alen> ok
<tomd123> /tomd123
<Pici> phil_: Try ##hardware, Its not really an ubuntu related question :)
<soundray> alen: keep it on one line if you can, please
<alen> I've made an uprage to the new Ubuntu, and I see there's a thing called "Desktop effects" which, unfortunately, doesn't work
<alen> so, what do I do?
<yondie> alen: lspci owh wait tell me wat is yer grapik kard?
<phil_> ok, cheers Pici : )
<xayon> enry, So it isn't the same fail, I think yours may have a easyer solution Have you tried the trick from that page? ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/29789/comments/6 )
<rabidweezle> don't use it alen, try out beryl if you want effects
<alen> ATI Radeon XPress 1100
<soundray> alen: by far the easiest is to get by without it. They don't actually help.
<yondie> rabidweezle, if desktop effect didn`t work how do u expect beryl to work in the first place?
<enry> xayon,  yes it didn't work
<rabidweezle> it don't work on mine, but beryl does :P
<alen> it says "The Composite extension isn't available"
<yondie> alen: it means u to use a compositing manager
<yondie> alen: for ubuntu  u need xgl
<yondie> eh
<yondie> my bad
<enry> xayon,  the strange thing is that the video is perfect but the audio is completely mute
<yondie> alen: for ATI u need xgl
<lexus_nexis> hi me again
<xayon> enry, :/ maybe the only solution there is actually is downgrading the kernel to 2.6.16
<soundray> lexus_nexis: oh no
<alen> where do I get it?
<rabidweezle> nevermind, it does work lol
<soundray> lexus_nexis: :) scnr
<xayon> enry, look: it seems it's 2.6.17 and higher kernel's fault
<babik> does anybody have experience with SSH connection timeouts? The settings I have put in the sshd_config ClientAliveInterval & ClientAliveCountMax are not working. All SSH connections to the server have do not  automatically close after the set period?
<uberspaced> documentation on the correct way to build packages for cpan modules?
<enry> xarann,  also in debian etch the same problem
<soundray> babik: did you restart sshd after making the changes?
<babik> yes
<xayon> there is a link in the page you lend me that points to kernel bugzilla:http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=7109http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=7109
<ubuntuEdgy> can i use vmware even thou i install xp before i installed ubuntu ?
<xayon> ups, I pasted it twice :D
<lexus_nexis> I am able to start gnump3d now but what I would like to know is how I can connect to the computer running gnump3d with my laptop thats running windoze
<alen> I've searched for 'xgl' in Synaptic Package Manager
<soundray> babik: how did you test?
<alen> should I install gnome-compiz-manager ?
<adnix> no
<lexus_nexis> alen do you want o run compiz
<soundray> lexus_nexis: can you ping ubuntu from windows?
<lexus_nexis> im sorry
<lexus_nexis> how can I do that ?
<babik> restarted SSH on the server, opened up a SSH connection and left this terminal open....I came back to the terminal hours later and the connection was still alive
<rabidweezle> lexus_nexis, do an upconfig in ubuntu then ping that ip in windows....
<rabidweezle> ipconfig*
<soundray> babik: I think you are mistaking 'alive' for 'active'. If you shut down the client, the server will drop the connection.
<rabidweezle> or is it ifconfig?
<rabidweezle> lol
<xayon> rabidweezle, if if :)
<lexus_nexis> I have a wireless card in my comp and I created a wireless network and connected the windows computer to it
<rabidweezle> that's right
* rabidweezle gets his dos and linux commands mixed up
* Pelo points at rabidweezle  and laughs
<lexus_nexis> ok
<lexus_nexis> rabid
<lexus_nexis> ill try
* rabidweezle cries
<soundray> babik: consider using autolog or timeoutd for the effect you want.
<rabidweezle> I'm wakin up
* Pelo quicks rabidweezle  when he's down 
* Pelo is done now
<modplug_> when i enable beryl or compiz i loose all my window decoration
<rabidweezle> lol
<brum> nnn
<babik> ClientAliveInterval 30 ClientAliveCountMax 3 is the settings in the sshd_config file. I assumed when I opened up a new connection ie shut down the client and open a new one, if after 90 seconds of inactivity from the client the connection would timeout? ie the client would lose connection. this hasn't happened.
<rabidweezle> modplug, there are some howto's in the #ubuntu-effects channel in the topic you can use
<Pelo> modplug,  you need to use beryl or compiz theme manager,   ask in #beryl or #ubuntu-effects
<soundray> lexus_nexis: can you ping ubuntu from windows?
<pha|con> babik: do you have TCPKeepAlive disabled in your ssh config?
<babik> KeepAlive is set to yes, I assume this is the same?
<pha|con> babik: also, some clients keep the connection alive
<pha|con> babik: that should say no if you want it to drop an inactive connection after a period of time
<mike3_> Hey guys, approxmiately how long will it take to get a mythtv box up on ubuntu. I have a 845g chipset intel, happauage pvr 150 and a mce usb that uses the lirc_mceusb2 module. It's a intel 2.4 ghz.
<mike3_> Just a approx time
<mike3_> ?
<babik> ok great, I'll try that, thanks.
<pha|con> np
<digitalbc> im trying to set up dual monitors on an intel card, is there a way i can tell before i mess with xorg.conf which monitor is primary?
<lexus_nexis> rabid: got this
<dyrne> mike3_: look at freevo as well but generally myth is a better option once configured. id say allocate about 20 hrs but it might just take 15 min
<lexus_nexis> from pinging
<lexus_nexis> 64 bytes from 66.249.70.71: icmp_seq=18 ttl=47 time=98.6 ms
<lexus_nexis> 64 bytes from 66.249.70.71: icmp_seq=19 ttl=47 time=98.6 ms
<lexus_nexis> 64 bytes from 66.249.70.71: icmp_seq=20 ttl=47 time=98.5 ms
<lexus_nexis> 64 bytes from 66.249.70.71: icmp_seq=21 ttl=47 time=98.3 ms
<lexus_nexis> 64 bytes from 66.249.70.71: icmp_seq=22 ttl=47 time=98.3 ms
<lexus_nexis> part of it anyway
<rabidweezle> that means it's working
<lexus_nexis> sweet
<lexus_nexis> now what
<lexus_nexis> ?
<dyrne> mike3_: you wont have an issue with the card just getting used to the myth setup
<erUSUL> !paste | lexus_nexis
<ubotu> lexus_nexis: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mike3_> dyrne,I've this computer up twice on a gentoo box.
<rabidweezle> now what?
<soundray> mike3_: it's impossible to predict. If you don't hit any problems, you could be up in an hour or less. But chances are you will hit snags along the way.
<rabidweezle> lol
<lexus_nexis> sorry
<lexus_nexis> sorry for pasting
<soundray> lexus_nexis: pointless to flood the channel with five nearly equal responses.
<mike3_> all equip is supported under linux.
<aza> please, name...brazilian chat?
<erUSUL> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<mike3_> I'm just wondering if all the intel modules and stuff are built already into the kernel.
<soundray> lexus_nexis: try opening http://66.249.70.71:8080 with some Windows program.
<lexus_nexis> i did
<lexus_nexis> with firefox
<lexus_nexis> mabe I can open the stream with vlc
<natbet> I just created a reiserfs drive, but when I added it to /etc/fstab and rebooted my computer it won't let me write to it, I have it set to use defaults, any ideas on what to change?
<lexus_nexis> permissions
<natbet> do I change that in the fstab?
<bartzitz> hello, i have a problem with installing Feisty with PXE. i'm serving contents of the feisty cd image with web server, and in the logs i see it tries to fetch /feisty/dists/feisty/main/debian-installer/binary-i386/Packages.gz instead of /feisty/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz, why the /debian-installer/ part is inserted and how to get rid of it?
<soundray> natbet: no, let's check what's wrong first.
<neverblue> ok, I cannot boot my system, I get 'crc error kernel panic - not syncing: VFS : unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)
<soundray> natbet: is it mounted readonly? The last line of output from 'mount' should tell you
<neverblue> I have used a Live CD to access that f/s and I am looking at my /boot/grub/menu.lst
<juan278> whats the command to see whats pluged into com prots
<natbet> soundray: how do I get output from mount? -v?
<gerro> digitalbc: use the ls commands such as lshw lsusb and try checking dmesg you can grep around for information pertaining to your monitor with the | pipe and grep
<soundray> natbet: no parameters
<natbet> /dev/hda4 on /media/xtra type reiserfs (rw)
<soundray> natbet: good, it's rw (read write)
<bartzitz> any PXE experts here?
<natbet> I did do a chmod 777 on the folder I have it mounted to (/media/xtra) and I can write to it now, is it possible that that's all it was or is that just a temporary fix?
<pha|con> neverblue: has the partition table changed on the disk, in other words, if you've added/removed anything what once was /dev/hda could now be /dev/hdb and that change needs to be reflected in grub so it can find the kernel to boot
<neverblue> booting issues, anyone willing to help?
<soundray> natbet: this should fix it permanently, but it's not a clean solution
<Ruiming> who has installed Opensuse?
<OConnor> wow
<neverblue> hey pha|con back at it again :)
<Ruiming> tell me ,please?
<soundray> neverblue: chroot to your installation and reinstall the kernel package
<mezziah> Ruiming: i guess most people here are using ubuntu
<jramsey> i see where rpcinfo quota is "supposed" to show which rpc daemons are connected to rpc but the quota option is invalid on my ubuntu; any ideas????
<erUSUL> Ruiming: none here i suspect we all have installed Ubuntu hence the name of the channell ;P
<natbet> soundray: I didn't think it was, what would be a clean solution?
<pha|con> neverblue: it drives away the boredom/monotony of "work"
<mezziah> Ruiming: you can ask your question tho, let's see if/how we can help you
<bartzitz> hello, i have a problem with installing Feisty with PXE. i'm serving contents of the feisty cd image with web server, and in the logs i see it tries to fetch /feisty/dists/feisty/main/debian-installer/binary-i386/Packages.gz instead of /feisty/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz, why the /debian-installer/ part is inserted and how to get rid of it?
<neverblue> agreed :)
<neverblue> pha|con, where do I confirm that my menu.lst is accurate with my f/s ?
<neverblue> fdisk -l ?
<tomd123> anyone know when ubuntu 7.1 is going to come out?
<soundray> natbet: making a directory inside the reiserfs, and changing ownership to that so a user or group of your choice has write access (rather than just blindly everyone)
<OConnor> Hello, I am installing Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty, but I do not know what to do with the HD (swap, /, root?)
<mezziah> tomd123: most likely in october since the 10 in 7.10 stands for the month
<Pici> tomd123: If all goes as planned, October
<erUSUL> tomd123: 7<>2007 || 10<>October
<Pici> tomd123: 2007.10
<soundray> OConnor: single OS or dual boot?
<pha|con> neverblue: fdisk -l should tell you where the disk is mounting to, then you just make sure that grub points to that device, and make sure that it's pointing to the right partition as well...it shoul dbe the one marked as being bootable by fdisk
<OConnor> single os soundray
<Ruiming> I find Opensuse  too hard for me
<tomd123> mezziah, wow ty, i didn't notice that all this time :P
<neverblue> but since I am using a Live CD?
<mezziah> tomd123: ur welcome.. now you do :)
<soundray> OConnor: either follow the guided partitioning (straightforward) or setup a 5 to 15GB / , swap=RAM+10% and leave the rest to /home
<pha|con> neverblue: as long as you don't change any jumpers or anything the hard drive should always be assigned the same
<soundray> OConnor: assuming your machine is mostly desktop and you have plenty of hard disk.
<Ruiming> so i want to know more about Ubuntu
<OConnor> soundray: I going to try. mostly desktop indeed and 250GB
<pha|con> neverblue: so if your bootable partition is the 1st partition of the master drive it would be /dev/hda1
<mezziah> Ruiming: did you already try inserting the ubuntu live cd and playing around with it?
<pha|con> neverblue: or /dev/sda1 if you're using SATA
<juan278> pha|con: thats not true tho kernel updates have been renaming my drivers recently, hopefully hell be ok tho
<neverblue> i know what partition it is
<soundray> OConnor: in this case, I would leave some space unpartitioned for later use
<neverblue> just dont know what to match menu.lst with
<OConnor> like? 20gb?
<pha|con> menu.lst should match whatever fdisk says your bootable partition is
<OConnor> i will soundray / thx sofar,
<eddie> does anyone here know how to have multiple backgrounds on ubuntu ( Using nvidia and multiple monitors )?
<neverblue> match where?
<pha|con> juan278: renaming your drivers?
<neverblue> menu.lst is big :)
<natbet> soundray: ok, I went in through super user nautilus and changed it, how would I have changed it from the command line?
<pha|con> neverblue: hold on a sec
<Ruiming> i have install Ubuntu6.06,
<neverblue> im gonna paste it
<neverblue> brb
<soundray> natbet: with the chmod and chown commands
<juan278> *drivers my pata is now sda1
<OConnor> 'nd now it does what it does all the time, it hangs on 5% setup, saying something about ext3-filesystem, soundray
<eddie> Multiple backgrounds on multiple monitors anyone?
<soundray> OConnor: can you elaborate?
<pha|con> neverblue: okay, first of all, sorry for the confusion, i ws thinking in lilo terms.  second, edit the very first entry after ## End Default Options ##
<Ruiming> but maybe Ubuntu7.04 is more wonderful
<Ruiming> is it ?
<neverblue> pastebin.ca/583946
<Elliot_M> im having an issue with VLC player how can i reinstall in on ubuntu 7.04?
<neverblue> my fdisk and then my menu.lst
<Elliot_M> it doesent start up
<neverblue> Elliot_M, consult the ubuntu guide
<Elliot_M> what guide ?
<natbet> Elliot_M: when you try to start it from command prompt, what error does it give?
<neverblue> google it
<Cycne> don't know
<Elliot_M> no i installed it
<Elliot_M> and it worked then i try to add a skin to it
<neverblue> looks right, doesnt it pha|con ?
<Elliot_M> and now it doesent work
<mezziah> Elliot_M: 'sudo apt-get install vlc --reinstall'
<mezziah> that's the command to reinstall the app
<OConnor> soundray: i've got the dutch version, and I cannot translate, exept ext3-flesystem. but I can install the english version and see what it sais?
<pha|con> neverblue: i'm assuming your /boot is on the 1st partition?
<neverblue> yes
<Elliot_M> k
<soundray> Elliot_M: reinstalling won't help. Try 'rm -r ~/.vlc' first
<ivanAlvarez> which program should i use to partition my disk?
<xerophyte> /usr/bin/pgp -bash: /usr/bin/pgp: No such file or directory i have the pgp in the /usr/bin/ folder -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 579641 2007-06-22 11:28 /usr/bin/pgp does anybody know why does it complains it can not find it ?
<reaper> can I run windows games on ubuntu?
<mezziah> ivanAlvarez: gparted
<neverblue> !gparted | ivanAlvarez
<ubotu> ivanAlvarez: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Hacim07> quick question:how do I set permisions, mount points,etc for auto mount devices like say a usb card reader.
<soundray> OConnor: give me the Dutch version, I'll cope ;)
<_Andrew> Hey guys my hard drive messed up Ubuntu little for example open office and update manager won't open. Is there a way to reinstall these programs? apt-get works from the command line by the way
<mezziah> reaper: basically no, but you can try installing them using wine
<natbet> mezziah: just out of curiousity, how do you use the purge command (couldn't get rid of vmware-player a few weeks ago, was recommended to use purge instead of remove)
<dyrne> reaper: there are free linux games. (some of them are good)
<neverblue> pha|con want any other output?
<pha|con> neverblue: can you paste the kernel panic again
<mezziah> natbet: it would be 'apt-get remove <app> --purge'
<OConnor> ext3-bestandssysteem met aanhechtpunt / wordt aangemaakt soundray
<Elliot_M> the reinstallation worked thnx
<neverblue> ok, I cannot boot my system, I get 'crc error kernel panic - not syncing: VFS : unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)
<natbet> mezziah: thanks
<reaper> dyrne: thanks, I play one game quake 2 (for 9 years), some things for linux do not get updated, so I need wine
<soundray> OConnor: this is fine. Just give it time, it might take up to half an hour.
<reaper> does wine not work, or not work well
<neverblue> looks like (hd0,0) is incorrect?
<ubuntuEdgy> im try to ue vmware and it keeps saying no operating systems found ?
<mezziah> reaper: not well for most games i'd say
<neverblue> ubuntuEdgy, try #vmware?
<ubuntuEdgy> thanks
<mezziah> reaper: simply try it out, you can't do anything wrong
<pha|con> hd0,0 should be correct if that's where the boot dir is
<reaper> damn, I like linux, for now I use cygwin. good idea, is there a free vmware that works well
<neverblue> right
<pha|con> you're sure it's not on sda6?
<erUSUL> !virtualbox | reaper
<ubotu> reaper: VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<OConnor> soundray: i was already hoping that, i left it for 20min+ but it seemed to hang... keyboard capslock and scroll lock lights are blinking soundray
<natbet> reaper: vmware-server
<pha|con> and what's that extended partition?
<neverblue> well, I didnt change any of it, I just did an update, linux-headers I think (required a restart),
<reaper> vmware-server is free, and virtual box, nice, you guys have any luck with these
<lexus_nexis> no luck with this stupid gnump3d
<lexus_nexis> I cant get it to play on any other computer
<pha|con> so it was working, then you updated linux-headers and it wouldn't reboot?
<neverblue> maybe edit the menu.lst to try other partitions?
<lexus_nexis> by
<lexus_nexis> i mean bye
<neverblue> i just mounted /dev/sda1, thats where my OS is stored
<natbet> reaper: I run vmware-server almost daily, I haven't had any problems with it. It needs to be patched when you install it in ubuntu 7.04 but other than that it works fine
<pha|con> you could try, but it also might be that drivers needed to mount the FS aren't being loaded
<neverblue> can I do repairs from the LiveCD (update packages) to that system?
<AusME> I am able to browse other windows shares but I'm having a heck of a time sharing my own. I've made my home directory writeable and browsable in /etc/samba/smb.conf but I still don't seem to be getting anywhere. Any recommendations?
<Hacim07> _Andrew:Try sudo apt-get --reinstall install open-offices or something
<ivanAlvarez> ok thanks
<demian> hello
<pha|con> like, if you're using ext3 and jbd, and you built them as modules in the kernel you can't boot the kernel cause them modules are on the disk and you can't mount hte disk...etc
<_Andrew> Hacim07: ok thanks
<pha|con> kind of a chicken or the egg type problem
<demian> I've got two questions
<neverblue> ugh
<neverblue> so reformat?
<pha|con> neverblue: i'm not sure...you can try using mkinitrd to load the drivers for you file system....
<natbet> !ask | demian
<ubotu> demian: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<pha|con> i'm not sure how ubuntu uses initrd, tho.
<demian> I don't want to anoy anyone by just blurting
<demian> seems a bit rude
<demian> but anyways
<neverblue> demian, just ask, all this chit chat is rude :)
<pha|con> demian: it saves everyone blurting out "can i ask a question?!"
<natbet> demian: blurt away, if someone knows they will answer
<Hacim07> What determines how and where usb drives are mounted?
<demian> okee okee xuse me
<neverblue> zzz
<pha|con> neverblue: try reading up on mkinitrd for ubuntu
<neverblue> yeah
<mezziah> Mandorallen: hit 'mount'
<neverblue> i am reading the man now
<demian> I changed the mousebuttons in Feisty
<demian> and now when I scroll up and down
<demian> I go back and forth
<neverblue> demian, maybe make it a one line question?
<demian> in history :)
<demian> yes
<pha|con> neverblue: aside from that try a different partition, if you're not sure which one /boot is on.  also, in the future make a partition just for /home, so reinstalling will be a trivial matter if it comes down to it
<natbet> demian: did you change it in xorg.conf?
<nivekc1> how do i install beryl in feisty and is it worth it?
<neverblue> pha|con, my extended is /home :)
<demian> I need to know the button mapping for a 7 button mouse
<neverblue> its my /etc and my DB I am worried about losing...
<mezziah> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<mezziah> hrm
<natbet> demian: what kind of mouse it it? (brand, model number)
<neverblue> demian, good luck, try google
<mezziah> there has to be more information about that
<demian> natbet: Logitec mx310
<demian> I changed xorg.conf
<demian> and installed IMwheel
<Abhi> guys does ubuntu have vista look n feel desktop?
<mezziah> Abhi: right out of the box no
<pha|con> neverblue: if you have a seperate /home partition just back up the files you need to it and don't format it when you reinstall
<neverblue> ubuntu has beryl abhi
<neverblue> pha|con, yeah, just finding out how to get the DB
<neverblue> i should be fine to just reformat
<demian> following the unofficial guide on http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Activate_side-mouse-buttons_in_FireFox
<nivekc1> haha but i cant figure out how to get beryl and there doesnt seem to be anyone in the effects room
<harkyman> greets -- google, etc. tells me that ubuntu 6 had support for belkin gigabit over usb f5d5055 adapter, but feisty does not seem to -- how can i check to be sure?
<neverblue> nivekc1, read the 'ubunut guide'
<mezziah> nivekc1: take a look at this website: http://www.beryl-project.org/
<mezziah> nivekc1: if you have further questions, just ask us
<erUSUL> !info medusa edgy
<ubotu> Package medusa does not exist in edgy
<natbet> demian: here's how it should be set up (this is set up for dapper but it *should* work the same in feisty) http://purplemoggy.blogspot.com/2006/04/logitech-mx310-ubuntu-dapper.html
<demian> another one is this one: I installed windows on another drive, designed to I: now I want to add it to grub, but I can't find out what the drive nummer is
<dyrne> harkyman: not the best answer but the first thing id do is a google search like 'site:ubuntuforums.org feisty belkin gigabit' or someting
<nivekc1> so far i have that i need to ad the repository but i dont know what it is or what the command is
<pha|con> neverblue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=36573&page=2
<demian> natbet: Thnx
<pha|con> neverblue: look at the code on the 2nd post on that page and see if it works for you
<mezziah> nivekc1: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu
<pha|con> neverblue: of course, you'll need to change the file names, but ya know.... ;)
<neverblue> yeah
<neverblue> looking
<nivekc1> cool got it thanks
<Necropsique> hello
<harkyman> dyrne: thanks. hits show no one getting it to work, but one person griping about false advertsigin of running 1Gb over a 480Mb interface. i'll probably have to use Dapper as i have no other hardware option
<natbet> !grub | demian
<ubotu> demian: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<whooper_> hello... can anyone tell me if the latest ubuntu will install painlessly on an IBM T40 laptop?
<Pici> whooper_: Mines running quite fine. I dont think I had to do anything special.
<whooper_> Pici: cool, thanks!
<demian> natbet: !grub | demian doesn't do anything in a terminal
<demian> so what do you mean?
<natbet> demian: try going to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<eugm> wenas
<demian> natbet: thnx again
<natbet> demian: yup
<sts> hello folks
<sts> can anyone tell me how i can rescan for hotplug usb devices?
<DaSkreech> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<JimC> anyone here successfully used pptp-client on dapper ? (particulary together with relakks pptp service or other pptp servers designed for windows clients using encryption and chap v2) - i got it connected, but after manually adding routing the pptpclient gives me 1-3 errors/s telling me unsupported protocoll XXXX - as if it isnt understanding my ip packets at all, any hints? also it should setup routing automatically but isnt, gives me ARP proxy error and 'defa
<sts> i plugged in my cam, and it lost the connection, after changing the batterly pack i wanted to download the images from the flash drive. so i plugged in my cam again but ubuntu wasn't automatically coming up with the dialog asking me to import any images stored on the camera.
<[selfsearcher] > I tried the Live for AMD64 (Gutsy Alfa) but after the menu, my screen turns in "no signal" mode. No console (Alt+F2 doesn't work)
<yondie> well it stil Alfa
<Pici> [selfsearcher] : #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy issues/support
<[selfsearcher] > yondie: ok but edgy gave me exactly the same crash
<Pici> [selfsearcher] : The LiveCD doesnt work on all machines, you may have to use the alternate cd to install
<yondie> [selfsearcher] , may i ask wat type of gfx ur using
<yondie> just in case
<ferronica> my Ktorrent crashed how to handle it??
<[selfsearcher] > Pici: Yes but VESA is still not working in edgy AMD64. Even after an install in text mode
<[selfsearcher] > yondie: ATI Radeon X800 XS and i use Ubuntu x86. It works good
<neverblue> pha|con, still there?
<pha|con> neverblue: yup
<neverblue> pha|con, what does chroot /mnt/linux /bin/bash do?
<yondie> neverblue, it means your root
<yondie> will be at /mnt/linux
<yondie> instead of /
<pha|con> neverblue: what he said :)
<attrib> hello!
<neverblue> installing these packages is hanging
<attrib> can you help me?
<neverblue> i doubt archive.ubuntu.com is down
<silvertip257> I have a computer with an onboard & video expansion card.  the Ubuntu live cd loads up on the video expansion card, bu then transfers over to the onboard.  How can I ensure that ubuntu will load drivers and allow me to use the video expansion card?
<silvertip257> *but
<attrib> a need driver for my ATI x1650pro
* neverblue gives attrib a swift kick
<neverblue> does that help you :)
<[selfsearcher] > attrib use fglrx or ati
<attrib> ati
<ali1234> silvertip257: tell xorg which card to use in xorg.conf
<arthur> hi there, can anybody please point me in the right direction for ndiswrapper with kernel 2.6.22-6?
<silvertip257> ali1234:  wait how do I tell xorg?
<neverblue> since I am using the Live CD, and I am use apt-get install, I want it to install on the HD, not in the RAM where the OS is
<pha|con> neverblue: is the net connection up w/ the live cd?
<neverblue> so does that allow?
<attrib> i am from croatia
<attrib> people help
<pha|con> neverblue: that's what chroot is for
<neverblue> oh
<neverblue> its not
<arthur> the module ndiswrapper is not there
<robdeman> hi all
<pha|con> neverblue: make sure you can connect to the net so it can get the packages
<robdeman> my Ubuntu 6.10 server Edition runs Trax 0.9.x ... can I easily upgrade to Trac 0.10 ?
<neverblue> hmm, cannot even ping google
<DeLude> Q: how do I make a removable media mount with ntfs-3g?
<silvertip257> robdeman:  did you use synaptic to install it?
<silvertip257> or apt-get ?
<robdeman> silvertip257:I dont have a graphical desktop, I used apt-get
<nivekc1> hey question, when i open the beryl-manager and click to change my window manager to beryl everything flashes and then it defaults back to metacity any idea what is going on here?
<deep> DeLude: hey, creds for the Q. (: I'll start with that too. (:
<ali1234> silvertip257: look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_Andrew> nivekc1: Beryl is crashing
<silvertip257> robdeman:  apt-get update and apt-get instal trax //// not sure if you have to have a version #
<neverblue> ok
<colbert> What is the command that if I am doing apt-get install program, it grabs the dependencies for it too ???
<neverblue> looks like that chroot command messes something up
<silvertip257> thanks ali1234 ... I will try that
<pha|con> why?
<neverblue> i can ping in my 'network tools' just fine
<neverblue> but I cannot ping in cli
<nivekc1> my video card is running under a restricted driver could that be the cause?
<JUANJESUS> yes
<robdeman> silvertip257: ehrm just 'apt-get update' ? and then 'apt-get instal trax ' ?
<JUANJESUS> yes
<JUANJESUS> yes
<JUANJESUS> yes
<erUSUL> colbert: apt-get install will grab dependencies. That's the whole point of apt
<JUANJESUS> no
<JUANJESUS> no
<JUANJESUS> no
<JUANJESUS> no
<JUANJESUS> no
<robdeman> silvertip257: I already have trac installed as a package?
<JUANJESUS> no
* Dr_willis waits for the boot.
<robdeman> JUANJESUS: shut up
<JUANJESUS> hola
* neverblue gives Dr_willis the boot
<silvertip257> robdeman:  you have to do update to reload a newer list
<erUSUL> !es | JUANJESUS
<ubotu> JUANJESUS: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<JUANJESUS> hola
<JUANJESUS> hola
<JUANJESUS> x
<JUANJESUS> x
<JUANJESUS> x
<JUANJESUS> x
<JUANJESUS> x
<JUANJESUS> x
<JUANJESUS> x
<erUSUL> !ops
<Pici> !ops | JUANJESUS
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<JUANJESUS> x
<JUANJESUS> x
<ubotu> JUANJESUS: please see above
<JUANJESUS> x
<JUANJESUS> x
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.235.57]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<deep> gnomefreak: thanQ.
<Pici> gnomefreak: ty :)
<robdeman> thx
<Pici> colbert: aptitude will get reccomended packages as well as the depends
<Dr_willis> now let him back in and do it again! :)
<nivekc1> my video card is running under a restricted driver could that be the cause?
<vzduch> who did the translation for the !es message? sounds too formal in my ears..
<silvertip257> robdeman:  I'm looking to see if there is a better command to help you, but you definitely have to run apt-get update first'
<neverblue> pha|con, any more ideas?
<erUSUL> vzduch: me
<robdeman> silvertip257: seems nl.archive.ubuntu.com  is down
<vzduch> and there is an error.. 'espaol' is not to be capitalized :)
<silvertip257> robdeman:  you actually want:  sudo apt-get -u upgrade
<Blackgoth> try nl2 in that case
<robdeman> ok
<robdeman> hey folks tx
<robdeman> silvertip in particular
<robdeman> I'll need to go into a meeting later
<silvertip257> ok no prob robdeman
<Blackgoth> OH GOD!
<Blackgoth> he is running windows sbs
<[selfsearcher] > oui? (lol)
<erUSUL> vzduch: i wanted it to stand up in the msg... not rigorous by RAE standar but hey you were the one complining about "too formal" ;)
<vzduch> erUSUL: ok, no offense meant :)
<erUSUL> vzduch: no offense taken :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*71-195-109-228.hsd1.ca.comcast.net]  by Hobbsee
<demian> the mouse button setting on purplemoggy.blogspot.com doesn't tell me anything new. I followed the instructions on http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Activate_side-mouse-buttons_in_FireFox, As far as I can think of I need to change one simple thing, which button does what
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<GizDrak> I need a little help with a advanced samba setup. I setup a virtual server inside my main samba server. So  I have one at netbios name: server1 and anothe ron netbios: server2. that all works but when I log on to server2 I can get to all the shares server1 can get to but when I log on to server1 I only get its shares which is what I want. How do I hide the server1 shares on server2?
<pha|con> neverblue: sorry if i missed anything you said...i'm @ work and my windows desktop went nuts
<reaper> is this the best linux for the desktop, what's another good choice
<PriceChild> !best | reaper
<ubotu> reaper: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<dedi> how can i rename a harddisk like under windows? ubuntu uses a system to rename the mounted drives in /media and i want to change the name for there
<Chepra> Hello guys
<erUSUL> GizDrak: if it's an advanced samba question maybe it is wiser to ask in a specific samba channel, isn't it?
<GizDrak> erUSUL: probably we got one running around here
<Chepra> Is there any .deb for Feisty of libcurl7.16.2?
<dyrne> reaper: for easy package management i guess fedora suse the standards
<dyrne> reaper: but there are many great little distros
<reaper> yeah i'm saying for the desktop though, desktop users things
<zaggynl> I wish ubuntu would go a bit more towards being a light OS
<dyrne> dedi: man -k volume    might give you a good starting place
<reaper> so I look at fedora, suse? and ubuntu
<neverblue> pha|con, np
<dedi> dyrne thanks
<neverblue> think i am getting somewhere
<pha|con> cool
<vzduch> reaper: SUSE is especially resource-heavy.. I'm speaking from my own experience
<KingPepe> hello
<Arenlor> reaper, I've used Fedora, Ubuntu and Debian and I like Ubuntu the most, and Fedora second
<KingPepe> is there a standalone torrent program without the need to install for linux
<vzduch> Fedora is a good choice if you know how to fiddle w/ things
<reaper> whyis that Arenlor
<KingPepe> just like utorrent for windows..
<neverblue> bbiab
<phpcurious> i have a question guys
<phpcurious> i hope im in correct channel
<Pici> phpcurious: ask and we'll tell you
<phpcurious> how do i know i installed mysql correctly
<silvertip257> duoo KingPepe:  plz tell me/us if you find one
<KingPepe> I will:)
<Brendan_in_Brazi> can someone help me with a problem installing feisty on a pII 350mhz compaq. I get an error saying that the bios is too old
<silvertip257> lol
<Arenlor> reaper, Ubuntu is the simplest one and the best looking, and it's easier to get something you want with, Fedora though is faster in my experience
<phpcurious> i mean i already installed so many mysql related packages
<phpcurious> but still when I try to run "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start"
<silvertip257> Brendan_in_Brazi:  I've seen that, but have not resolved it on a comp of mine
<phpcurious> it says command not found
<KingPepe> how about a standalone firefox?
<KingPepe> does that exist?
<Brendan_in_Brazi> thx silvertip. any idea where i can go to get some help with it?
<silvertip257> dunno KingPepe .. just get a USB distro like DSL or Puppy or {many more}
<dedi> phpcurious: try apt-get install mysql-server --reinstall
<vzduch> dedi: iiac it has to be 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall mysql-server'
<silvertip257> Brendan_inBrazi:  not so sure, but I'm going to flash my bios on that machine if I find an upgrade --- I'm an experienced/certified comp tech, so don't flash unless you know what you're doing
<vzduch> option before pkg name
<phpcurious> dedi: okay thanks
<Andeh> Hey, is it possible to run beryl without XGL? Cause i ran beryl fine (a tad slow on this machine) even without beryl my windows get "tearing" when i move them.
<Andeh> How can i check if XGL is installed, and if it's not, what's the package name (do i need any additional packages?)
<yondie> KingPepe, firefox comes by default with ubuntu so i wonder why u need a standalone
<phpcurious> dedi: im doing that right now
<Faster> zdravim .... poradi mi tu nekdo s ovladacem k sitove karte ?
<dedi> vzduch: sudo is clear for everyone and the reinstall can be anywhere
<silvertip257> Brendan_inBrazi:  I can contact you if you'd like ... if you're in this channel later on then I'll hit ya up w/ a message
<gtk> try: dpkg-configure  mysql
<Pici> phpcurious: I think the daemon name is mysqld anyway
<OConnor> soundray: it is after ~an hour still on 5%... still ext3-filesystem stuff...
<Chepra> no one using curlftpfs here?
<vzduch> Faster: English only here
<Faster> Sorry
<Brendan_in_Brazi> silvertip: 2 problems with that for me. 1st - the compaq bios update is from 1999(ubuntu wants >2000) & 2nd - dell's bios flash prog didn't work - gave me an error saying couldn't be updated
<Brendan_in_Brazi> silvertip: thx
<neverblue> how do I find out what linux-image I am using?
<silvertip257> Brendan_in_Brazi:  I'll take a look, but you dont wanna use Dells bios flash prog ... you want one from compaq probably
<vzduch> neverblue: huh?
<silvertip257> bbl Brendan_in_Brazi
<neverblue> nm
<Pici> neverblue: uname -a
<phpcurious> oh btw guys
<Brendan_in_Brazi> silvertip: same same now - all the compaq links, etc now go to dell
<phpcurious> how do i monitor the processes in ubuntu
<neverblue> top
<zaggynl> phpcurious, ps aux, top
<yondie> phpcurious, top
<OConnor> any1 else know if it's normal if feisty fawn installation hangs for 1hour+ on 5% while making ext3-filesystem stuff?
<phpcurious> haha
<phpcurious> thanks so much guys
<greyfrog> OConnor, that is not good... drive may be bad
<neverblue> hmm
<OConnor> greyfrog: "impossible", works fine with windows, no errors in hd check...
<neverblue> so I got this when I tried to remove linux-image
<OConnor> it is sata, if that matters...
<Pici> neverblue: Why are you trying to remove linux-image?
<greyfrog> OConnor, was just about to ask...  do you have an intel based MB?  ICH5 by any chance?
<neverblue> the link /vmlinux is a damaged link, removing symbolic link vmlinuz, unless you used the optional flag in lilo, you may need to re-run your boot loaded [lilo] 
<neverblue> Pici, booting issues
<ScottishDuckHunt> can someone help me with my HDD, it wont partition =(
<neverblue> ScottishDuckHunt, what are you using as a tool?
<ScottishDuckHunt> GParted
<vzduch> ScottishDuckHunt: details please
<greyfrog> OConnor, I'm not really sure how to help in this case...  Keep asking though and someone should be able to help
<neverblue> ScottishDuckHunt, what error?
<ScottishDuckHunt> im currently on 100% windowz
<vzduch> ScottishDuckHunt: tried to mkfs.ext3 in Knoppix or so?
<ScottishDuckHunt> i think the MBR info is incorrect
<ScottishDuckHunt> vzduch: no, ill thry that
<OConnor> greyfrog: it an nVidia 550 MB, guess that the sata-controller too... what wrong with tje ICH5?
<vzduch> ScottishDuckHunt: nvm, wrong nick :)
<vzduch> OConnor: tried to mkfs.ext3 in Knoppix or so?
<ScottishDuckHunt> the error is basically that my HDD is corrupted but it clearly isnt
<greyfrog> the ICH5 has some problems with recognizing SATA drives correctly...  shouldn't matter here though I don't think
<ScottishDuckHunt> and ive done chkdsk /f  three times
<mzanfardino> I don't suppose there is any reason to keep evolution on my machine if I'm not using it for calendaring, etc. no?
<vzduch> ScottishDuckHunt: get a drive check tool from your vendor & run a full check, can't hurt :)
<ScottishDuckHunt> hmmm
<greyfrog> OConnor, I'd try starting the install over...  I'm not sure why it would hang here.  Maybe someone else knows...
<greyfrog> OConnor, sorry I couldn't be more help...
<ScottishDuckHunt> will CPU-Z give me my vendor?
<geet> can you even get cpu-z for linux
<vzduch> ScottishDuckHunt: you gotta be kidding.. you don't know what brand of HDD you have?
<underking> Hello, can anyone help me please?
<OConnor> greyfrog: tried that several times... il switch sata ports. nd no excuse plz, i'm helped ;) I now know it isn normal...
<ScottishDuckHunt> oh lol sry
<PIPBoy_> can anyone tell me how to do a filesystem check at boot?
<Milkma1> /leave
<ScottishDuckHunt> im kinda slow today
<ScottishDuckHunt> its a samsung :D
<greyfrog> OConnor, that is probably your best bet... good luck :)
<gratuit> PIPBoy_: why do you want to?
<atle|f> OConnor : tried booting with noapic command?
<vzduch> ScottishDuckHunt: it's called Hutil, comes either as a bootable CD or as a floppy image
<underking> After I exit Beryl I lose my windows decorations and can't get them back with out Ctrl - Alt + Backspace to a log in screen again, is there anyways I can fix this please?
<Chepra> dont exit beryl
<Chepra> choose another fensterdecorator
<Chepra> eh, windowmanager
<underking> But when I close the terminal window it exits Beryl :(
<underking> I am very new to Linux sorry
<Chepra> than dont start it in an terminal
<vzduch> Chepra: if you think this is English you are heavy on the woodway :D
<underking> how do I start it without lol?
<geet> hey underking, you can hit CTRL+Z before yo uclose the terminal, and it wont exit beryl!
<underking> ooooh
<underking> THank you geet
<geet> or you can press CTRL+F2, and type beryl-manager there
<geet> sorry ALT+F2
<Chepra> vzduch: :D
<Chepra> Well, no one using curlftpfs + feisty? :(
<geet> actually underking, hit CTRL+Z in the terminal, then type bg before you exit the terminal
<OConnor> atle|f: what's noapic?
<mzanfardino> PIPBoy_: according to the ubuntu forums, you can force a fsck by: Creating file "forcefsck" in the root directory should cause an fsck to be run on next reboot.
<atle|f> !noapic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noapic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vzduch> !apic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neverblue> pha|con, didnt work :(
<neverblue> replacing the linux-headers didnt work
<pha|con> did you install initrd?
<neverblue> yeah
<fiamy> hola
<neverblue> sudo apt-get install initrd-tools
<neverblue> sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.10-5-386
<neverblue> sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.10-5-386
<demian> Hi can anyone with a 7 button mouse send me his or her output of /etc/X11/imwheel/imwheelrc
<vzduch> 2.6.10? Dapper?
<vzduch> or even Breezy?
<Don64> !es | fiamy
<ubotu> fiamy: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<pha|con> the linux-headers shouldn't have anything to do with it, either grub can't find your /boot directory, it's not loading the modules for mounting your FS or your disk is blown
<pha|con> from here i'd say your best bet it to back up what you have and just reinstall /
<phpcurious> hey guys
<ins-dragonclaw> hello
<geet> 'ello phpcurious
<phpcurious> i went to a seminar
<ins-dragonclaw> Where is the sudoers file?
<phpcurious> about VOIP
<phpcurious> can i also install VOIP in ubuntu?
<zaggynl> ins-dragonclaw, try 'man sudo' at the terminal
<neverblue> yes
<neverblue> phpcurious, Asterisk
<phpcurious> yeah
<jrib> ins-dragonclaw: /etc/sudoers  but you should never edit it directly.  Instead use "visudo" and be sure you understand what you are doing
<geet> or Skype
<UberHalogen> When starting to install Ubuntu 7 I got the message that my bios is old and something about acpi, it still continued - but is this anything bad?
<neverblue> learn *
<neverblue> get a server running
<phpcurious> actually more like voip server
<zaggynl> UberHalogen, it's never bad when it works ;-)
<UberHalogen> zaggynl: :D
<ins-dragonclaw> oh crap
<ins-dragonclaw> i'm in trouble
<ins-dragonclaw> somehow, i managed to remove myself from sudo
<ins-dragonclaw> and i can't log in as root
<jrib> ins-dragonclaw: what is the output of this command:  groups
<ins-dragonclaw> 2-line paste
<ins-dragonclaw> eleazar@eleazar-desktop:/etc$ groups
<ins-dragonclaw> eleazar adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner
<jrib> ins-dragonclaw: you need to be in the "admin" group to sudo.  Reboot and choose recovery mode from the grub menu, then issue:  adduser eleazar admin
<neverblue> check your history
<neverblue> and see how you removed su
<UberHalogen> o.O why is there a little orange bar going across my screen for the last 5 minutes?
<ins-dragonclaw> ok thanks
<neverblue> also look at the ubuntu guide
<neverblue> has some good info at the bottom
<atle|f> OConnor : press F6 on the boot menu of the cd, and add noapic to the end of that line. At this screen http://i7.tinypic.com/27xqdep.jpg
<MrOtacon> Hey guys, does anyone know an app that can read guitar pro 3 and 4 files? - I have installed KGuitar, but am not having much luck with it... it crashes when i open a file
<OConnor> atle|f: going to try that now.
<neverblue> MrOtacon, use wine?
<neverblue> im guess its a windows app?
<MrOtacon> neverblue: Yes it is... I tried wine - but midi doesn't seem to work when i use it
<neverblue> there are other 'wine' type software out there
<bronze> Hey, what programs can I use to rip a CD into FLAC lossless? (UBUNTU)
<MrOtacon> ok - thanks... i'll just keep looking around then
<neverblue> http://www.transgaming.com/
<mezziah> yes, there might be an alternative for your program
<gratuit> bronze: I like sound juicer
<neverblue> try that link MrOtacon
<OConnor> atle|f: I just pressd F6 'nd typed noapic at the end, and pressed enter...
<mezziah> MrOtacon: have you already searched the software archive in freshmeat.net for an alternative?
<UberHalogen> rem, why would I see a single underscore flashing in the top left corner of the screen after going through a screen which had an orange bar, nothing apears to be happening?
<bronze> gratuit, Can sound juicer make a log for the ripping?
<MrOtacon> mezziah: yeah - i got DGuitar, but it seems really basic
<MrOtacon> neverblue: Thanks - will do
<atle|f> OConnor : not sure if it will help, could be bad cd
<demian> plz. can anyone with a 7 button mouse send me his or her output of /etc/X11/imwheel/imwheelrc
<neverblue> np
<MrOtacon> also - does anyone know if fruity loops runs properly in ubuntu?
<gratuit> <bronze>: not sure
<demian> I'm going nuts here
<Gasten> Hi! I'm following the tutorial on writing a python plugin for Rhythmbox. There is one problem, though: I couldnt find the .gnome2/rhythmbox/plugins-folder, so I created one. I've done exactly as it sais in the tutorial, but the plugin doesnt show up. Can you help me? The Rhythmbox-guys doesn't have a clue.
<phpcurious> MrOtacon : i looked on the web and found LMMS
<ins-dragonclaw> it worked!
<Gasten> demian: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<ins-dragonclaw> thanks a million
<phpcurious> fruityloops clone
<MrOtacon> phpcurious: ahhh - cool man :) thanks a lot
<afie> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-338934.html    Ubuntu guys and girls, I am having the problem described in that link after updating alsa on this machine because an auto update broke the sound.
<ryan__> I'm looking for help with ndiswrapper and getting my wireless card to work, if anyone can help please pm me
<demian> bedankt gasten
<phpcurious> MrOtacon: are you a dj?
<phpcurious> MrOtacon : i like FruityLoops
<afie> Now flash doesn't work and the person I recommended Ubuntu to (because I know windows would be an absolute fucking nightmare for them) asked me if computers "are supposed to have this many problems"
<phpcurious> MrOtacon : i use it in windows XP
<afie> You're breaking my balls guys . . you are breaking, my balls
<MrOtacon> phpcurious: No, Im a producer... My mate is a dj and he uses my stuff - pretty cool :)
<phpcurious> MrOtacon: i also found out that Sony has something like that
<PriceChild> !ohmy | afie
<ubotu> afie: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<phpcurious> MrOtacon: of course it's not free
<greyfrog> afie, what is the output of asoundconf list
<MrOtacon> phpcurious: yeah - FL is cool man... yeah - didn;t think the sony one would be open source... I'll take a look at LMMS though :)
<MrOtacon> phpcurious: thanks
<afie> Names of available sound cards:
<afie> Intel
<afie> The card, works.
<phpcurious> MrOtacon: ACID XPress
<afie> what doesn't work, is 32-bit flash with 64-bit firefox via nspluginwrapper.
<greyfrog> afie k, nevermind... wanted to be sure you didn't have multiple sound cards...
<colbert> http://pastebin.ca/584150   anyone ??
<MrOtacon> phpcurious: ahh - that must be the Acid Pro port
<phpcurious> MrOtacon : yeah
<phpcurious> MrOtacon: i wish i could hear some of your music
<MrOtacon> phpcurious: acid pro is ok... but i just found fl to be more - well, just more.. lol
<afie> http://pastebin.ca/584151
<afie> That tells the story.
<jrib> afie: why would you use 64bit for a user who you don't think would be comfortable using windows?
<MrOtacon> erm... one sec - i got a link to one track i just made for someones halo 2 montage video... let me find it
<afie> The file I attempted to create is empty.
<phpcurious> MrOtacon: i am just a newbie in FL
<MrOtacon> phpcurious: I have only been using it for like 7 months... but am getting pretty good now i think
<afie> jrib, who would expect "STABLE" Ubuntu updates to break ALSA drivers for a very very very widely used chip?
<phpcurious> MrOtacon: that's cool man
<UberHalogen> Why would my Ubuntu 7 installation hang and just display an underscore in the top left corner?
<jrib> afie: I'm referring to your flash comment
<aoliax> hello, is anyone familiar with adding printers that are not supported on ubuntu, to a vbox?
<greyfrog> UberHalogen, hit ctrl-alt-f1 to see the error
<MrOtacon> phpcurious: http://static.boomp3.com/player.swf?id=7210b1758970 check that dude... if you ever played halo 2 - you'll recognise it :)
<Andeh> Hey
<phpcurious> MrOtacon: okay
<UberHalogen> greyfrog: ACPI: BIOS age (1998) fails cutoff (2000)...
<afie> jrib, Because 32-bit flash used through nspluginwrapper is less broken than almost every aspect of windows.
<greyfrog> UberHalogen, ouch. thats an old computer
<jrib> afie: but if you used 32bit ubuntu, you wouldn't need to bother with it at all
<UberHalogen> greyfrog: Yeah, it originally had good old Windows 98 on it.
<afie> jrib, Which is still exponentially less troublesome than windows.
<Andeh> I'm reading a Gentoo XGL FAQ and it tells me to get rid of the white screen when using Beryl i need to use the "emerge" command (several times with different options) but this doesn't work on ubuntu. What's the "emerge" equivalent on ubuntu, or how do i get rid of the white screen that shows up?
<MrOtacon> phpcurious: yeah - my friend, in my clan (hsm - ok, im a geek :P) was making a vid - so i said i would make the soundtrack for it
<UberHalogen> greyfrog: On the next line it also says Loading, please wait... - how long could that go on for?
<jrib> afie: I am saying, you should install 32bit ubuntu instead of 64bit ubuntu for the user
<MrOtacon> phpcurious: thats just one of the tracks in it - but only one i have on this comp
<greyfrog> UberHalogen, somebody has to have had that error before...  I'd try google with that error or keep asking here.
<afie> jrib, No
<UberHalogen> greyfrog: ok
<Andeh> It might not even exist on ubuntu, i suspected XGL wasn't activated and copied a XORG.conf from the gentoo wiki that might have messed it up.
<phpcurious> MrOtacon: still loading man
<afie> jrib, I am saying Ubuntu updates shouldn't break ALSA on an extremely popular (intel hda) chip.
<MrOtacon> phpcurious: try refreshing it dude... its prob cause i was listening :)
<jrib> afie: it might help if you include teh updates that broke alsa in your paste.  Did you check bugs.ubuntu.com?
<livingdaylight> #pclinuxos
<MrOtacon> phpcurious: you gotta click play - it doesnt autostart
<phpcurious> MrOtacon ahhh
<phpcurious> MrOtacon : im stupid
<MrOtacon> phpcurious: naaa - its flash... you'd expect it to autostart
<phpcurious> MrOtacon: did you do that music? or edited it ?
<phpcurious> MrOtacon: WOW awesome man
<MrOtacon> phpcurious:  everything is made from samples, and i used the plugins for reverb and stuff
<MrOtacon> phpcurious: thanks man :)
<phpcurious> MrOtacon: do you have tutorials?
<phpcurious> in FL?
<DaRokkStarr> Hey people, quick question here...
<Mindcat> hello, does anybody know how can i have my laptop monitor turned off when the screensaver starts (like the black screen screensaver but with the screen turned off and not just blackened) in ubuntu?
<phpcurious> MrOtacon: want to be good in making cool music like that!
<jrib> Mindcat: system -> preferences -> power management
<MrOtacon> phpcurious: I got some vedio tutorial cds via torrent from somewhere... but they are on my other comp, XP, and i've lent it to a mate... but - if ya want, as soon as i get it back, i can host them on an ftp for you
<MrOtacon> *video
<DaRokkStarr> I don't remember where, but I once read that it's possible to boot Ubuntu from a usb key...
<jrib> !install > DaRokkStarr (see the private message from ubotu)
<Mindcat> thanks
<Dr_willis> DaRokkStarr,  ubuntu hacks book had a chapter.  seen a few wiki pags with that info also.
<Dr_willis> byeee
<phpcurious> MrOtacon: wow really ?
<phpcurious> MrOtacon: you'd do that for me?
<phpcurious> MrOtacon: thanks man
<MrOtacon> phpcurious: yeah - sure man... no skin off my back - besides, it'll be helping you
<phpcurious> MrOtacon : when I finally make one cool music track
<jrib> phpcurious, MrOtacon: hi, can you move the conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic?  thanks
<DaRokkStarr> Thanks! I just couldn't find the info anywhere anymore... I should make it a friggin reflex to put these links in my favs... :S
<phpcurious> MrOtacon : i would like to share it with you
<MrOtacon> phpcurious: pm me ur email and when i get it back (prob next week) i'll email you the details :)
<MrOtacon> phpcurious: Sounds good man...
<Andeh> Hey, I finally managed to get 3D accelerated graphics running, EXCEPT...
<MrOtacon> phpcurious: who knows - maybe we can work on something between us?
<metbsd> how do i change resolution to 1280x800
<phpcurious> MrOtacon: yeah
<metbsd> it's always at 1024x800
<Andeh> They only run on GNOME (havent tried KDE) cause Fluxbox has window tearing. And when they do run on gnome it's messed up.
<metbsd> which is not right
<Andeh> The entire screen gets filled with rubbish
<Andeh> I can barely still use it but while i use it bits get left behind
<vzduch> metbsd: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg <- in the screen section go to Medium and choose the resolution(s) you want your screen to use.. or even better, choose Advanced and enter the horizontal and vertical frequency ranges of your display
<vzduch> it will then come up w/ the right resolution
<Andeh> When i reconfigured XORG and selected my res, it activated XGL (i wanted that) but when i use GNOME with XGL it COMPLETELY gets messed up. Fluxbox runs without it for some reason. It also has a messed up screen res, it fills it up exactly but it's distorted.
<shadowhywind> hay all having a werid issue, if i leave my computer sit for like 5 mins without doing anything.. when i come back, its becomes very slow
<afie> jrib, I have alsa 1.0.14rc1 now.
<Captus> anyone here using trixbox :) ?
<fuser> Hi
<fuser> I use the good weather gdesklet
<fuser> I am unable to find my location code ?
<fuser> I tried searching weather.com , couldn`t find it there
<sebrock> I get a Input/output error when trying to ls a mounted dir... anyone knows? (nfs)
<colbert> I'm contemplating upgrading to feisty.. what is recommended, an upgrade or a fresh install ?
<vzduch> fuser: if you mean those four-letter codes.. afair they can be found somewhere on the sites of the US Air Force
<fuser> I live in chennai,India
<fuser> not the US
<dawn`chorus> colbert, fresh install
<vzduch> fuser: they have codes from all over the world
<dawn`chorus> colbert, what makes you want to upgrade?
<fuser> found it
<NET||abuse> I've got a dvd that was sent to me (publicity shots for a website) about 400MB of photos,, but i put it in, and the auto mount fails, gives me an error popup, "Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'UDF Volume'."
<fuser> thanks
<hwilde> how do I add my windows drive to /etc/fstab ?
<fuser> http://sudarsanyes.wordpress.com/tag/desktop/
<Andeh> Hey, I did a xorg reconfigure and selected my card as ATI, and my screen res, but the res is distorted (fills screen tho) and when i run GNOME it looks like this: http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb258/funnyav/Mesed.jpg
<Andeh> Can anyone help me?
<colbert> dawn`chorus: i was guessing fresh.. um, nothing really, not even sure I am going to, 6.10 is working perfectly.. i guess i'm wondering if there are any major reasons to
<NET||abuse> what do i need to do here?? i've tried changing my /etc/fstab, it was udf, iso9600, i switched it to iso9600, udf  and to just auto, not working
<Andeh> It really looks like that, completely messed up lol
<Andeh> So, can anyone help?
<vzduch> NET||abuse: 9600? you mean 9660?
<dto> hello all.
<dawn`chorus> colbert, Feisty has some polish, but as long as everything works for you ...
<jrib> afie: what package specifically?
<Andeh> BTW i have a laptop, ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9200
<vzduch> Andeh: tried the Advanced option? (hfreq & vfreq)
<elmo_> How can I get non-threaded Perl for ubuntu desktop?  Trying mod_perl for apache2 having troubles with threads
<Andeh> vzduch: Could that be messing up the perspective and GNOME being exploded over the screen?
<afie> jrib, I've just found that emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-2.5 is compatible with the new ALSA.
<NET||abuse> vzduch, :) yeh, nevermind my typo
<colbert> dawn`chorus: that's what i was thinking, if it's just a bit "prettier" or what have you, i'll stick with what works :D
<Andeh> vzduch: lol
<OConnor> atle|f: isn't working, doesn't even fully boot with noapic... now im going to try the 32-bit version.
<dedi> i dont get vnc and nfs authentication and have no clue why
<vzduch> Andeh: dunno, I don't have a wide screen
<atle|f> OConnor : as I said might not worg
<atle|f> work
<dawn`chorus> colbert, you could always try the fresh install and cp'ing your home partition or so, maybe you have a separate /home partition.  that'd make it easy.
<vzduch> hwilde: what's the problem there?
<dawn`chorus> colbert, fresh install ... on a separate partition.
<Andeh> vzduch: Mine's 1280X800
<Andeh> vzduch: One more question, when XORG fails to start (happens a lot here lol) now i don't get a terminal, i need to press CTRL+ALT+F1 for a terminal, and i can't "start" X from there
<silvertip257> Is there a reason why Ubuntu chooses my onboard video rather than my video card that is set in the bios ?
<colbert> dawn`chorus: yeah i have a separete /home part.. that was a thought too, perhaps i could install it and try it out while I still have my edgy left alone.. how would i go about that? i have / and /home separate parts, then another big part on the same drive.. and another drive with 2 parts too
<vzduch> Andeh: if you need to Ctrl+Alt+F1 into a console, my guess is that an X server is running, but no display manager
<dawn`chorus> colbert, you'll just mount the /home partition device to /home (when given that option during the install process) and mounting / to the new install partition.  I'd backup /home, too, before doing this.
<SeanTater>  9/10 of my packets are bring dropped, and when I disabled SPI on my router, it improves to 4/5. Is my router just dropping that many packets?
<Andeh> vzduch: Ok, cause typing GDM doesnt do anything
<Andeh> vzduch: You said i needed to use the advanced option, how do i do that?
<eleaza1> ok, i have another question
<ins-dragonclaw> would help if i was using my own nick
<ins-dragonclaw> I have the Apache web server installed
<ins-dragonclaw> how do I restart the service?
<vzduch> Andeh: it comes up in the process.. when it comes to configuring your screen you can choose 'Easy' (or something; don't remember exactly), 'Medium' and 'Advanced'
<preaction> ins-dragonclaw: sudo invoke-rc.d apache restart
<preaction> ins-dragonclaw: it might be "apache2" instead of "apache" or even "httpd"
<HymnToLife> ins-dragonclaw, sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<HymnToLife> or did they change it ?
<ins-dragonclaw> it's apache2
<Andeh> vzduch: Um... actually using the dpkg-reconfigure xserver.... blabla... it just asks me for the video card and res
<ins-dragonclaw> thanks, HymnToLife
<ins-dragonclaw> I think it worked...
<colbert> dawn`chorus: so basically I am reusing / and /home wiht the new install? Like when it asks me what to use for each, I choose the current partitions I am using, and I leave them as is? (And yes I backup to dvd-rw weekly)
<vzduch> I didn't try the 1st option.. in the 2nd you can pick screen resolutions that should be used.. but it made my TFT run @ 60 Hz, so I chose 'Advanced', entered the frequencies and, voil, at next start of X it was correct @ 75 Hz
<colissa_colored> Hello :)
<mobutu> what does this mean?:
<mobutu> root@cremepuff:~# wifi-radar
<mobutu> dhclient3 --version 2>&1
<mobutu> Traceback (most recent call last):
<mobutu>   File "/usr/sbin/wifi-radar", line 1414, in <module>
<mobutu>     auto_profile_order = auto_profile_order.split( ',' )
<mobutu> AttributeError: 'list' object has no attribute 'split'
<Andeh> vzduch: I typed this "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<OConnor> atle|f: indeed :)
<the_undefined> Simple Q: How do I start a GUI app (like Firefox) from console?
<vzduch> Andeh: I guess that narrows down what you are shown.. try leaving the switchs out
<Andeh> ok...
<dawn`chorus> colbert, you'll use the same /home partition.  but you'll use the new, empty partition to mount to / .   if you mount Edgy's root to / during the install process, you'll nuke Edgy.  so use a different partition.
<colissa_colored> i'm sorry the question but have you guys having problems whith firestarter firewall in ubuntu? Im asking this because i install the firewall and reboot and after reboot thefirewalls looks is turnedoff only running manually looks is working
<mobutu> what does treating a list as a string in python have to do with running wifi-radar correctly ?
<vzduch> Andeh: in full mode, you are being asked a lot of questions not only about the screen, but also about keyboard, mouse etc.
<dawn`chorus> colissa_colored, i've have that problem w/ firestarter too, along with folks in the firestarter mail-list.  Try guarddog.  Be sure to read the manual.
<colbert> dawn`chorus: ahh yes, okay.. so I have / = 10gb, /home =20gb and extra=270gb.. so I would just make a new small partition out of extra and use that for root, right?
<techjim> Hey guys, on my server, I get 'linux-image-server linux-server
<techjim> ' after issuing 'sudo apt-get update.'  what should I do? dist-upgrade?
<greyfrog> the_undefined, try firefow &
<greyfrog> the_undefined, try firefox &
<ins-dragonclaw> awesome - thanks!
<Acidic32> ls
<the_undefined> greyfrog: Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<colissa_colored> dawn`chorus is one very danger bug because the persons can think they have the firewall turned on buts looks not :x the firewall is notworking :x
<aleix> hi, i forgot the name of a linux command, maybe you can help me...
<dawn`chorus> colbert, you got it.  you can use the same swap partition you're using now as well, but you already knew that.
<colissa_colored> dawn`chorus ok thank you :)
<jetscreamer> lol
<Acidic32> how can i stop someone login into SSH, but still login to FTP?
<greyfrog> the_undefined, that's weird... you running inside screen?
<dawn`chorus> colissa_colored, you're welcome.
<hwilde> Acidic32, change the ftp password and only give them that one
<aleix> let's say you have a terminal output from a command, well, this utility would take the output and update it every X seconds
<the_undefined> greyfrog: Logged on to the machine via SSH
<Acidic32> but the ftp password is via passwd
<Acidic32> which SSH use
<aleix> anyone knows the name of this program?
<the_undefined> greyfrog: just tested locally and it actually works like that
<the_undefined> greyfrog: how to do it via SSH?
<colbert> dawn`chorus: wow that's quite simple then... i'm curious though, how will the new install affect GRUB? i'm fairly familiar with editing GRUB, would it be possible to have it let me choose between edgy and feisty ??
<ali1234> Acidic32: change their shell to "/bin/true" in /etc/passwd
<greyfrog> the_undefined, you need to have ssh X tunneling enabled... something like ssh -X when you run ssh... best to look at the man page for more info
<Acidic32> that wont work
<colissa_colored> dawn`chorus looks the bether ihave something idependend making firewall one router for exemple :x
<Acidic32> cuz it denys ftp access
<Acidic32> unless /bin/sh ?
<rob_p> aleix: watch
<aleix> OF COURSE !!! thanks rob_p!
<rob_p> aleix: welcome
<dawn`chorus> colbert, yes, you can add Feisty to your existing GRUB menu.  when you install Feisty, choose not to install GRUB to the MBR.  instead, just edit your existing menu.lst to include the new Feisty install.  you can always install GRUB from within Feisty later if you choose.
<dawn`chorus> colissa_colored, sorry, i didn't really catch that.  come again?
<Halai> i am having trouble with remote desktop/vnc authentication into my machine. i have reset the password numerous times, but i still get "Authentication Failed" when I try to login using internet/lan/localhost.
<neverblue> is there a way I can install older packages?
<mary23> ola
<neverblue> using the current repos?
<mary23> hablar en espaol
<colissa_colored> dawn`chorus i was say that probably is one good idea have one router\firewall here and not use only the os firewalls because looks thye can miss something :)
<vzduch> !es | mary23
<ubotu> mary23: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<colbert> dawn`chorus: ahh this is simple then.. ok, so are there other things/precautions or this method will just allow me to try out feisty with no effect to my current edgy
<soundray> Halai: does your password work when you log in via ssh?
<Halai> soundray : yes.
<Halai> soundray : i am using feisty fawn. i am on the machine at the moment which is giving me issues. my vnc authentication password is different from my ssh password.
<Acidic32> how can i allow someone to login via FTP but not SSH, if username/password is in /etc/passwd ?
<dawn`chorus> colissa_colored, depends on what you're using your machine for, I guess.  For some things, yes, I'd definitely want a firewall w/ my router.  Right now, couldn't care less.
<shadowhywind> hay al if i let ubuntu sit for like 5 mins when i come back everything is very very slow anyone have anyideas?
<preaction> shadowhywind: the system swapped all your memory to disk
<soundray> Halai: are you trying to connect to your X desktop, or are you running a separate vnc server?
<shadowhywind> my swap is still completely free
<silvertip257> I need to know how I can ensure Ubuntu will load a driver for my video card in a PCI slot, although it's using the onboard video once it loads the live environment
<colissa_colored> dawn`chorus i have see more problems the server been ataked from the client side then from the server side
<Halai> soundray : it used to work fine until a few days ago. i am only using the server process which comes under system > prefs > remote desktop
<Halai> soundray : it works fine if i remove the checkbox for having the user enter a password
<preaction> shadowhywind: according to what?
<shadowhywind> according to the kde system guard and swaaapon -sss
<shadowhywind> -s
<shadowhywind> and free also states that used =   0
<preaction> shadowhywind: leave a terminal open with `vmstat 3` running and see what happens to it
<soundray> Halai: have you tried with a vnc password that consists only of alphanumeric characters (ie. no special characters)?
<Belkin777> whats well supported in ubuntu ATI or nvidia video card ?
<Unix-Jihad> im almost certain you can specify a username combined with a service in /etc/hosts.deny
<Music_Shuffle> Nvidia cards.
<shadowhywind> preaction sould i do that before i go idle ?
<Halai> soundray : i use plain letters
<dawn`chorus> colbert, as long as everything goes as expected, your Edgy install shouldn't be touched.  some things in /home might be altered, quite possibly.  if you're at all uneasy, just don't use your existing /home.  you could clone it or just start from scratch.
<vzduch> Belkin777: Linux and ATI is still a joke
<Belkin777> vzduch ok
<Halai> soundray : i browsed the forums, seems it was a bug in edgy https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vino/+bug/65795
<preaction> shadowhywind: yes. sin and sout will show you what's swapping in and out
<Halai> can't find a feisty fix for it.
<the_undefined> How do I launch firefox remotely? (SSH to ubuntu box from WinXP box, want firefox to launch on the ubuntu one)
<silvertip257> I need to know how I can ensure Ubuntu will load a driver for my video card in a PCI slot, although it's using the onboard video once it loads the live environment
<shadowhywind> so far with the computer beng slow rigt now, Si and So are bot 0
<dawn`chorus> colissa_colored, i don't know much about networking.  all I know is how to get my dhcp up and running, and I'm suring Bobo the chimp could do that.  :)
<colbert> dawn`chorus: ah ok, so i would do the same as with /, just make another part.. so have 2 / and 2 /home
<wols_> the_undefined: you need a X server on windows
<wols_> silvertip257: what cards do you have?
<the_undefined> wols_: why? I just want firefox to pop up on the gnome desktop already running on the ubuntu box
<dawn`chorus> colbert, you could, yes.  and then just copy over whatever files you want to move to Feisty, and, later, nuke Edgy to test for Gutsy.  :D
<preaction> the_undefined: you can give `firefox` what display to use with the --display= switch
<the_undefined> wols_: so X should be running on the ubuntu box, not the WinXP one
<soundray> Halai: I'll boot my feisty machine (on edgy at the moment) and see if I can reproduce it.
<rockets> Its really pitiful that Steam games, and a whole bunch of other games, work way better on wine then they do on Cedega.
<preaction> the_undefined: ex: firefox --display=0:0
<wols_> the_undefined: then set the DISPLAY= environment variable accordingly
<silvertip257> wols_ the onboard video controller & an ati 3d card ... damn small will load fine & use the ati card, but ubuntu chooses the onboard for some odd reason
<Halai> soundray : thanks mate.
<shadowhywind> preaction so if nothing is entering the swap why is everything still slow?
<the_undefined> preaction: , wols_: Yeah, how do I find out what --display parameter to use?
<Cotton-swab> how can I overclock an intel gfx card?
<wols_> silvertip257: what is the onboard card?
<wols_> Cotton-swab: a) offtopic b) you can't. it's not a car
<wols_> card
<preaction> the_undefined: your existing session will have the DISPLAY variable set, use the terminal and type "echo $DISPLAY"
<colbert> dawn`chorus: could i copy over things like my .asoundrc (was a pain in the arse to get my 5.1 working) and such? would work in feisty ?
<silvertip257> wols_ idk exactly what it is ... but it's onboard video (port onthe mobo)
<Cotton-swab> wols_: a) ontopic B) it is a card
<wols_> silvertip257: what chipset is your mobo?
<lesodk> Hey, how do i move my root/system folder to another drive?
<lesodk> and is it possible?
<preaction> !paste | shadowhywind, pastebin the output of your vmstat
<ubotu> shadowhywind, pastebin the output of your vmstat: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wols_> Cotton-swab: intel 740?
<jetscreamer> there is a setting in some bios to select the onboard or offboard as the primary display
<dawn`chorus> colbert, it'd be easy to copy over, sure.  whether it'd work in feisty, well, that's what this is all about.  :)
<Music_Shuffle> Cotton-swab, its a card?
<Cotton-swab> Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family
<wols_> wow, that's an old clunker
<wols_> Cotton-swab: it is no card. it is mobo integrated
<the_undefined> preaction: Gives me ":0.0" when running it on the ubuntu terminal, an nothing when doing it via SSH
<welemski> does anyone knows a good player for divx in mozilla?
<jetscreamer> lesodk: boot a live cd and cp -a , change fstab menu.lst if needed, boot away
<Music_Shuffle> wols_, *thought so*.  Thanks for saving me a google :D
<silvertip257> wols_ don't know specifics ... its an intel chipset though
<jetscreamer> mozilla-mplayer
<welemski> vlc, totem,gmplayer is bad
<welemski> mplayer is bad
<preaction> the_undefined: so :0.0 is your display
<shadowhywind> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26757/
<soundray> Halai: it works here. Which client are you using?
<welemski> out of sync
<silvertip257> wols_  I should really just take a trip out to my lab & get back on out there
<Cotton-swab> wols_: ohhh, well, does that mean it can only be overclocked from the bios
<wols_> silvertip257: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. choose ati or rage, dunno which
<silvertip257> ok ty wols_
<Music_Shuffle> Cotton-swab, err...you...can't...
<colbert> dawn`chorus: lol, true :) well i will give it a shot tonight.. thanks for your help, much appreciated :)
<Cotton-swab> oh
<wols_> Cotton-swab: if at all. how do you OC it on the BIOS?
<dawn`chorus> colbert, right on.  hope all goes well.
<Music_Shuffle> wols_, he left.  But I was curious about his logic there too
<the_undefined> preaction: Ok, doing it on the ubuntu box works
<Halai> soundray : like i said, its worked fine forever now. just started acting funny about two or three days ago. refuses to authenticate me anymore. i'm using terminal server on the local machine. tightvnc from other clients.
<wols_> Music_Shuffle: what logic?
<the_undefined> preaction: via ssh I get:  Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<the_undefined> Xlib: No protocol specified
<the_undefined> preaction: +: (firefox-bin:22328): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<Music_Shuffle> wols_, overclocking something that...doesn't have the option to be.
<Halai> soundray : it seems when i changed passwords, its been acting up
<colissa_colored> dawn`chorus i'm not one network expert to but for what i have see around there so ... sometimes is bether protect very well the client to :)
<pha|con> the_undefined: when you connect via ssh pass use the -XA option to be able to run X apps
<wols_> Music_Shuffle: that is easy. nvidia didn't have options for that either yet there was nvclock and rivatuner. a k7s5a doesn't either, yet there were PLL reprogramming programs and modded BIOSes. etc
<Halai> soundray this is my output from gconf.xml http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26758/
<wols_> pha|con: that is for X forwarding via ssh. not what he wants
<dawn`chorus> colissa_colored, yes.  i agree.  if I had a client, i'd take extra precautions too.
<welemski> does compiz have a good gui for setting its options?
<Music_Shuffle> wols_, those are still options though, just not intended ones.
<pha|con> wols_: oh.  it's just that's exactly the error i get when i forget to use -XA
<ferronica> Is there any problem doing manually upgrade k-torrent
<shadowhywind> preactiooon see anything werid in that log?
<wols_> colissa_colored: why do you need a firewall and is the firewwall in your startup scripts?
<god> hi guys i have a problem with ubuntu i can't solve for three days now :( can any one pls help?!
<colissa_colored> wols_ to protect the client side ...
<wols_> pha|con: tbh I rarely if ever do what he says so you might be right
<wols_> colissa_colored: what client side?
<welemski> i didn't know god has problems... just kid
<colissa_colored> wols_ my personal desktop whith ubuntu linux operating system
<wols_> !ask | god
<ubotu> god: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wols_> colissa_colored: again: why?
* matysek away
<god> key...my problem is with the adsl connection...
<wols_> colissa_colored: what special protection?
<pha|con> wols_: :)  i use ssh from work everyday with X11 forwarding cause of the stupid firewall we have here, so I've learned quite a bit about ssh + X11
<god> i configure it...and it works for 5 seconds
<god> and than shuts down :(
<god> when i connect through wireless it works fine
<welemski> your computer shuts down?
<wols_> pha|con: he wants to display the X app on the host that his sshd runs. not the hsot that his ssh client runs...
<god> pls help
<soundray> Halai: compare with mine: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26759/
<welemski> god: your computer shuts down?
<ferronica> Is there any problem doing manually upgrade k-torrent ?
<wols_> god: syslog and dmesg output
<god> nope
<colissa_colored> wols_ nathing spetial just normal security ...
<god> the internet shuts down n doesn't work for 2-3 minutes
<wols_> colissa_colored: you don't have any security with a firewall you don't understand
<god> than it is back on for 2 seconds
<god> n it repeats...
<Halai> soundray : what is mtime?
<god> it is the same for 2 different computers
<wols_> colissa_colored: close your external ports (sudo netstat -anp |grep LISTEN) that's all you need and can do
<colissa_colored> wols_ i don`t have any more security using one firewall?
<Mandorallen> wha?
<soundray> Halai: modification time, I suppose
<wols_> colissa_colored: no. not if you know what you're doing with that firewall
<welemski> god: are you runing fiesty?
<elmo_> How can I get non-threaded Perl for ubuntu desktop?  Trying mod_perl for apache2 having troubles with threads
<wols_> colissa_colored: pastebin the output of that command I typed
<god> i am running ubuntu april edition 2007
<god> syslog and dmesg output how do i get this?
<welemski> in terminal
<welemski> god: terminal
<Halai> soundray : i'm gonna replace your settings with mine and see if it helps.
<wols_>  /var/log/syslog and dmesg
<dyrne> god: by down you mean if you ping in ipaddress continuously it will fail for a few min then start working again?
<colissa_colored> wols_ man just closing the doors ... is one good idea :)
<wols_> colissa_colored: yes. you do that by closing ports. not by using a firewall
<soundray> Halai: okay... but I cannot see a reason why it would
<wols_> colissa_colored: this is not windows
<god> i click a website, it loads...than i press the link form it and it says  it can't load it...
<wols_> colissa_colored: so will you do what I asked you?
<pha|con> wols_: he may want to do this then, i think from within the ssh session:  OLDDISPLY=$DISPLY  then  DISPLAY=:0.0
<mobutu> so no one knows wifi-radar would start giving me bizarre python errors instead of starting ?
<god> it is always like this...the first website always loads...but when i switch to another it stops
<pha|con> then try running it, should come up on the sshd's local display
<wols_> mobutu: what errors?
<welemski> your ISP might have problems...
<pha|con> wols_: then when he's done DISPLAY=$OLDDISPLAY
<god> ok...i am confused...
<wols_> pha|con: it's a separate ssh session. no DISPLAY set. also he alread set DISPLAY=0.0
<wols_> god: will you do what I asked you?
<colissa_colored> wols_ i know but even like this ... i think is good one firewall ... like i say i see more desktops bee ataked then server been ataked ... because the server can be ataked from the client side so betherhave one firewall thtadon`t haveit unless we have some realy extra securitys there andknow whatim doing butlikeim not securitylinux expert bether i dont take one chance
<god> i will
<pha|con> wols_: was it DISPLAY=:0.0 or DISPLAY=0.0
<god> can we go to private messaging...i am afraid to miss some posts :(
<pha|con> has to be the former for it to work
<mobutu> wols_: instead of starting it get Traceback (most recent call last):
<mobutu>   File "/usr/sbin/wifi-radar", line 1414, in <module>
<mobutu>     auto_profile_order = auto_profile_order.split( ',' )
<jetscreamer> jsut do whatever wols says
<Halai> soundray: it seems that i can connect from localhost
<jetscreamer> and try /lastlog wols_
<Halai> soundray: do you mind if i message you and you try connecting from your side?
<elmo_> How can I get non-threaded Perl for ubuntu desktop?  Trying mod_perl for apache2 having troubles with threads
<soundray> Halai: go ahead
<wols_> god: you can do what you want, I won't go PM
<wols_> mobutu: FULL error
<wols_> mobutu: including your commandline. pastebin
<zendo> Hi. When I visit some flash contents in FireFox during it and after while FireFox still runs there is no sound (for example "Rythmbox" or "mpg321" cannot play mp3 files). Is there a solution to this problem?
<oscartorre> hola
<wols_> zendo: dmix
<mobutu> wols_: http://pastebin.ca/584267
<god> wols.. ok can u pls tell me here what to do?
<zendo> wols_: can you please tell me more than that?
<rogeriodiv> alguem pode me ajudar a conectar no xchat?
<wols_> dmix is a software mixer. another reason could be that those other programs and firefox-flash use /dev/dsp
<wols_> !es | rock_
<ubotu> rock_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<wols_> doh. he's gone
<rogeriodiv> Alguem pode me ajudar a conectar no Xchat?
<god> wols...
<paolob> Hi guys! I have a Plustek OpticPro 4830P scanner, and this page http://www.gjaeger.de/scanner/plustek_pp/ says it is usable in linux. However, I need some help in order to understand: do I need to recompile the kernel or what? any hint about what should I do? thank you!
<CheshireViking> !br | rogeriodiv
<zendo> wols_: I'm using AMD64 version of ubuntu 7.04 and in repository there is no packacge called dmix
<ubotu> rogeriodiv: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<rogeriodiv> ok
<sn0> paolob is it parallel port or usb printer?
<zendo> wols_: I see that it is ALSA plugin, but where can I find it and how to enable it?
<paolob> sn0, parallel
<wols_> paolob: no kernel recompile. you need a SANE backend driver
<wols_> zendo: I was under the impression ubuntu had it by default
<Jzege> Hi. Does anyone know what might cause a "not enough memory" error when trying to copy a disc image onto the hdd? (using brasero)
<wols_> zendo: maybe check if your other music programs all use /dev/dsp
<paolob> wols_, the page I indicated gives some sources, but I can't understand well what I should do
<lebies> hi folks, can someone please point me to a definitive howto/guide (preferably with in-depth explanation) on bind9, on feisty?
<sn0> paolob maybe check the forum for that scanner model
<god> wols_ pls help me :'(
<wols_> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<wols_> !scanner  | paolob
<ubotu> paolob: please see above
<am_> hallo mari
<wols_> god: I told you long ago
<mari> ola
<wols_> god: you choose to ignore it
<elmo_> How can I get non-threaded Perl for ubuntu desktop?  Trying mod_perl for apache2 having troubles with threads
<god> i was jumping from one window to another, i probably missed... :(
<zendo> wols_: I cannot chech that in every program because there are no options for that in them, but all programms that need to output sound (Amarok, Ryhtmbox, mpg321...) dont work.
<Paradox> hi, I was hoping someone could help me. I've just used a auto installer called XAMPP to install LAMP and so on.
<metbsd> how do i check what video card i have?
<puff> zendo: hm, I had that problem and it turned out I was running both alsa and esd.
<wols_> zendo: you have programs to check. fuser and lsof
<god> wols u mean this "/var/log/syslog and dmesg " ?
<wols_> god: yes
<Paradox> it all worked fine and the services are running. however the files were extracted as root (as told in the manual for installing), and it seems to have put the htdocs folder in the install dir which only root has access to.
<god> wols_ i type this inside the terminal right?
<Paradox> can anyone help?
<soundray> metbsd: 'lspci | grep -i vga' should tell you. If not, lspci and go through all lines.
<zendo> wols_: esd isnt running
<wols_> zendo: did I ask that?
<afie> Where can i find the emul-linux-x86-soundlibs package??
<wols_> afie: packages.ubuntu.com
<connolly_> wild... irc: links work by default in ubuntu.
<zendo> wols_: sorry puff did
* connolly_ wanders off...
<metbsd> Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<Paradox> help? please?
<Paradox> any one?
<metbsd> this is the card, what should i select in xorg
<god> wols_ it says permission denied :(
<soundray> metbsd: i810
<wols_> god: I know. use suodo to look at it
<zendo> wols_: anyways what were you saying about "fuser" and "lsof", what exactly do I need to check?
<wols_> zendo: you need to check /dev/dsp of course
<wols_> and any /dev/dns/*
<wols_>  /dev/snd/*
<Andeh> Hello
<Andeh> Beagle is really lagging my PC. How do i turn indexing off?
<zendo> wols_: I'
<zendo> wols_: I'll try that, thanks.
<Andeh> How do i turn beagle indexing off, and can i not just disable starting but turn it off NOW?
<god> wols_ it says command not found :(
<god> wols_what shall i do?
<puff> god: Try sudo
<god> puff __ sudo followed by what?
<wols_> syslog is a file fo you to look at pnd paste its contents to a pastebin, dmesg is a program
<puff> god: sounds like you're a beginner.  okay, so you understand how to look at a text file's contents?
<soundray> Andeh: perhaps 'sudo /etc/init.d/beagle* stop'
<puff> wols_: what is god looking for?
<darkmarby> !beagle
<ubotu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<wols_> puff: syslog and dmesg output
<Andeh> soundray: Ok, how do I stop it starting in the first place?
<supremesonic> puff, shouldn't you use rm -d file for that :P
<soundray> Andeh: has this worked?
<puff> wols_: I meant, what's he looking for in syslog and dmesg?
<elmo_> How can I get non-threaded Perl for ubuntu desktop?  Trying mod_perl for apache2 having troubles with threads
<soundray> Andeh: if it has, try 'sudo update-rc.d beagle remove'
<Andeh> sudo: /etc/init.d/beagle*: command not found
<Andeh> lol no hasnt worked
<wols_> pppd or pppoe cmessages
<puff> wols_: Gotcher.
<god> puff_ i started 3 days ago... i got everything running except for adsl ... internet works only through wifi... when i connect though wire, it only loads the first page, and than the net shut's down
<wols_> Andeh: dpkg -L beagle
<puff> god: Okay, so, step one, you look at a text file with "less filename"
<wols_> god: so you use a router?
<god> puff_ can we talk in private...pls ?
<wols_> puff: looks more like a rth* problem
<wols_> puff: eth*
<wols_> god: pastebin the dmesg output please
<wols_> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<god> wols i have run dmesg... what am i looking for?
<soundray> Andeh: it seems to be /etc/cron.daily/beagle-crawl-system that starts it. Move this file to a location of your choice, or delete if you know what you're doing.
<Ande2> That resulted in lots of lines
<god> puff _ less filename ? where do i find that?
<Ande2> loads of folders etc
<puff> wols_: Hm, maybe I should write up a tutorial for shell basics for #ubuntu newbies :-).
<Andeh> lol
<god> wols i use a adsl modem
<puff> god: nevermind, wols_ thinks the problem is elsewhere.
<god> wol okey gimmi a minute
<Andeh> So, um, what am i supposed to do now?
<hypo> Hi, I've installed and am trying to use the JDK v1.6 but when I type java -version into the console it gives me 1.4.2 instead.  What can I do to get the latest version working?
<wols_> god: not if you can coonnect to it via wireless and wired. do you use pppoe?
<necro> i still don't have the right resolution
<Andeh> I typed dpkg -L beagle...
<wols_> !java | hypo
<supremesonic> hyp, use update-alternatives
<ubotu> hypo: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<endo> !partition | endo
<wols_> !fixres | necro
<ubotu> necro: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<endo> !GParted | endo
<supremesonic> !sexytux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sexytux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<necro> i have followed those guide, same shit
<vzduch> !evolution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rockets> Anybody know how to use a USB headset with wine?
<Andeh> Ok, anyone here know how to stop beagle now? AND stop it starting in the future
<supremesonic> what would people suggest to use as develop environment(in console/text based mode) for java? I normally use netbeans.
<soundray> Andeh: I told you
<endo> how do I go about dealing with .daa files?
<soundray> Andeh: it seems to be /etc/cron.daily/beagle-crawl-system that starts it. Move this file to a location of your choice, or delete if you know what you're doing.
<wols_> endo: you don't. copyirhg infringement is illegal
<wols_> *copyright
<wols_> supremesonic: eclipse?
<NeXtDaY> hi all
<wols_> supremesonic: those two are youre main choices
<wols_> supremesonic: besides the usual suespects like vi, emacs, etc
<supremesonic> wols_, I mean for console, like vim, nano, emacs, or other maybes?
<Andeh> soundray: Ok. How do i STOP it now?
<soundray> Andeh: find out its process ID with top and run 'kill processid'
<NeXtDaY> can I log the terminal? any help, please
<supremesonic> wols_ I thought that someone made a tool specially for java programming in console mode. I guess I was wrong?
<Andeh> soundray: ok, how do I scroll down the list in top?
<wols_> supremesonic: I don't know of any. but emacs is pretty much an IDE for any thing if configured proeprly .)
<wols_> vim too I guess
<supremesonic> wols
<supremesonic> wols_ I like vim, I find emacs very hard to work with :S
<soundray> Andeh: you don't. If beagle is running, it'll appear on top
<necro> i'm configuring my monitor vert/hori refresh rate
<persica> supremesonic: There are packages to make both Vim and Emacs into a pretty good IDE (tab completion and integrated building for example)
<hypo> I took a look at the alternatives section and I think its working now, thanks wols_ supremesonic
<greyfrog> soundray, Andeh try ps ax | grep beagle
<Andeh> soundray: Ok, the only beagle one is "beagled-helper" or something, and i kill it but it keeps starting
<wols_> supremesonic: that's fine. use it then
<necro> but i don't have monitorrange in ddprobe
<persica> supremesonic: w00t vim!
<wols_> necro: what kind of monitor is it?
<soundray> Andeh: try greyfrog's suggestion then
<Andeh> andy@andy-laptop:~$ ps ax | grep beagle
<Andeh> 10254 ?        Sl     0:01 beagle-search --debug /usr/lib/beagle/Search.exe --icon
<Andeh> 10264 ?        Sl     0:04 beagled /usr/lib/beagle/BeagleDaemon.exe --replace --bg
<Andeh> 11259 ?        SNl    9:48 beagled-helper /usr/lib/beagle/IndexHelper.exe
<Andeh> 11897 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep beagle
<zendo> When I visit some java applet in FireFox that needs to output sound, "java_vm" ties the /dev/dsp so no other app can reproduce sound, and I cannot "kill" it since it will terminate FireFox also. How can I prevent this from happening?
<wols_> Andeh: why not just uninstall beagle?
<greyfrog> Andeh, kill 10264
<supremesonic> persica, can you give me some names on packages for make java developing in vim ?
<soundray> Andeh: do not paste
<Andeh> soundray: It beats typing
<Pici> Andeh: thats what the pastebin is for, please use it.
<necro> wols_: it's acer aspire notebook
<greyfrog> !paste | Andeh if you must paste
<ubotu> Andeh if you must paste: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<god> wols_ shall i  paste it here?
<soundray> Andeh: it can get you kicked here
<Andeh> a 4 line text is not large, but fine...
<Pici> Andeh: it is when it wraps.
<wols_> !paste | god
<ubotu> god: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<supremesonic> kick
<persica> supremesonic: I've never actually set it up for java, just heard about it.
<Andeh> Nice community kicking people
<Andeh> Pici: Lol. You running off an ipod?
<soundray> Andeh: the rule is: no pasting. Bend it at your own risk.
<supremesonic> persica, guess I gonna google my way, thanks anyway :)
<Andeh> soundray: Ok, beagled helper started again...
<NeXtDaY> can I log the terminal? any help, please .. sorry for repeating!
<necro> wols_: any suggestion?
<god> Plugin rp-pppoe.so loaded.
<Andeh> Oh damn this, i'll just uninstall the crappy thing
<Andeh> I never use it anyway lol
<god> wols_ it doesn't let me paste it here :(
<persica> supremesonic: Yeah, that's all I'd be doing at this point to help.  You've customized vim before?
<Pici> Andeh: system> administration> services
<god> wols_ it lets me paste only the first line :(
<zendo> Anyone please?
<wols_> necro: then refresh rate doesn't matter. you can't change it anyways. it's 50-60Hz depending on panel. that's it
<supremesonic> persica, never, just started using it since my friend said I was n00b using nano :D
<persica> supremesonic: It has a learning curve, but it's worth it in my opinion.
<wols_> god:  you DON't paste it here.. see the ubuto facrtoid
<necro> wols_: but i need the 1280x800 resolution, i always get 1024x748
<wols_> necro: how are you configure your resolutions. what are you doing?
<supremesonic> persica, yea me2. The only exception is when you come on a new system or installing a new system my keyboard is a danish one so I can't find the ":" so I can't do anything in it.
<god> wols_ i am running from window right now...ubuntu is on  the other pc///internetless
<necro> FixVideoResolutionHowto
<wols_> necro: and what videochaip and what driver do you use?
<tovella> zendo: i went back and looked at the problem you posted...  i think there'
<god> wols
<maek> im trying to install acroread via aptitude and its saying no candidate version found, and it has a c next to it in aptitude search acroread. any ideas? thanks.
<god> wols_ i use ppp0
<wols_> god: I don#t care. unless w can see the output I doubt we can help you
<wols_> *we
<neverblue> what uses === (three equals signs) for equality, php, javascript?
<ash__> Anyone know why K3B lags HARDCORE on my system?
<Mc5iv1> what does it mean when my SATA Hd starts making clicking noise's which then freeze's the pc ???
<tovella> zendo: ...there's a chance that installing pulseaudio might fix this.
<neverblue> ash__, run it in a shell?
<wols_> neverblue: php iirc
<rockets> What package do I need to install to get wine to use jack?
<neverblue> php does?
<neverblue> k
<wols_> Mc5iv1: dead harddisk?
<greyfrog> Mc5iv1, dying harddrive :(
<ash__> neverblue, I have tried that... I didnt see anything majorly wierd?
<neverblue> lagging, how then?
<persica> supremesonic: Oops.  That's an interestng predicament.  I'm not sure where you'd remap that key, but I'm sure it could be done.  Oh, and maybe http://eclim.sourceforge.net/ is the sort of thing you're looking for?
<stefg> !seveas | maek
<ubotu> maek: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<wols_> Mc5iv1: use smartmontools
<necro> Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<maek> stefg: thanks
<necro> that's my video card
<Mc5iv1> wols_: um whats that?
<wols_> Mc5iv1: a package
<crdlb> !info 915resolution | necro
<Mc5iv1> greyfrog:  that doesnt sound very good
<wols_> !info smartmontools
<ash__> neverblue, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26765/
<ubotu> necro: 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-10ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 14 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<ubotu> smartmontools: control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.36-8ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 256 kB, installed size 624 kB
<solar> anybody recall the option to pass on the boot cmdline when installing from the 6.06 iso as to not invoke framebuffer? debian-installer=something.
<wols_> necro: what driver do you use?
<ash__> neverblue, could it be the kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KActionCollection::operator+=(): function is severely deprecated.
<greyfrog> Mc5iv1, nope, sorry man... try looking into the smartmontools that wols suggested
<wols_> solar: nofb I think. also vga=normal
<solar> wols_: thank you
<ash__> I dont know what that means... but... severely depreciated sounds bad..?
<necro> 815
<wols_> ash__: warning. ignore it
<wols_> necro: does not exist. do you mean i810?
<necro> yes
<Mc5iv1> greyfrog: what am i lookin out for on that? i am very new to this Ubuntu thing
<ash__> :(
<lesshaste> I am trying to install skype from the repo but I get The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<lesshaste>   skype: Depends: libasound2 (> 1.0.12) but 1.0.11-7ubuntu3 is to be installed
<lesshaste> etc.
<lesshaste> I am on edgy
<ash__> So any ideas on what I can do to fix it... or another good CD Burning program with a gui?
<crdlb> necro, just: sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<wols_> lesshaste: you need feisty probably
<necro> i already did, what's next step?
<wols_> !info libasound2
<ubotu> libasound2: ALSA library. In component main, is important. Version 1.0.13-1ubuntu5 (feisty), package size 348 kB, installed size 1172 kB
<supremesonic2> my acer computer suck :( theres a little contact to turn of the wireless on the front of the laptop and I keep hitting it accidently....
<supremesonic2> ffs
<greyfrog> !language | supremesonic2
<ubotu> supremesonic2: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<necro> crdlb: what's next?
<Tremitos> yo
<lesshaste> wolki, ah.. time to upgrade
<Tremitos> tell me
<lesshaste> ?
<tomd123> supremesonic2, i have that kind of switch on my vaio laptop but its actually the opposite, its hard to turn it off
<supremesonic2> greyfrog, it was only a short for a word :(
<crdlb> necro, it should add itself to boot, so just reboot I guess
<supremesonic2> tomd123, I wish I had it there, I never turn it of anywys
<tomd123> same
<Elfboy> what would i need to get opengl on ubuntu
<tomd123> the only reason i would turn it off is to save battery...
<persica> I haven't figured out a good use for those when you can disable the wireless in the OS.   Does it really do that much when it's not in use but not turned off?
<Mc5iv1> wols_: hey i jst installed that package, how i launch it?
<necro> it works
<god> wol_ i am back... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26766/
<supremesonic2> maybe 10minuts I think
<Elfboy> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<god> wol_what do u think?
<stefg> Elfboy: a video card and driver that supports that
<Elfboy> lol i have one
<supremesonic2> !gl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<persica> elfboy: Any package that needs opengl should install the gl libraries.
<necro> without coming to this channel or that guy who told me, i will never be able to fix this shit
<Elfboy> ROfl
<Elfboy> i know the felling
<wols_> Mc5iv1: /usr/share/doc/smartmontools/. read it
<tomd123> persica, it has to waste energy because its on, the only other reason i can think of if its used by hackers B-/
<Mc5iv1> wols_:  thanks m8 will hav look now
<wols_> Elfboy: which videocard?
<Elfboy> but if if dont can i still install the opengl
<lesshaste> upgrading to feisty
<supremesonic2> I find it very hard to connect to a wireless internet with TKIP/psk encryption. Every tutorial I find doesn't seem to work :(
<supremesonic2> however the ubuntu gui is doing it all for me,
<wols_> Elfboy: you can use software rendered opengl yes. slow and ugly tho
<lety> olitas
<god> wols_ were u able to open http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26766/ ?
<kismet> whats a decent html editior ?
<Elfboy> ok some of the game i have dont run fast now
<Elfboy> :)
<Elfboy> i have a gforce5500
<tomd123> kismet, vi?
<Flannel> kismet: any text editor will work fine (and most, if not all, do syntax highlighting)
<maek> can anyone help me with installing acroread, its telling me it cant find it but I can see it with aptitude serach: http://pastebin.ca/584349 thanks.
<kismet> i am sorry
<kismet> should've been more specific
<lety> ablar en espaol
<kismet> a gui based one
<Flannel> !es | lety
<ubotu> lety: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<necro> is there utility to format a partition during installation?
<persica> kismet: Try Kate.
<persica> kismet: or bluefish
<kismet> persica, thank you
<wols_> god: we need syslog output sudo grep ppp /var/log/syslog
<persica> kismet: Kate is a more general text editor.  Bluefish is deisgned for HTML specifically.
<wols_> necro: yes
<supremesonic2> !dk
<ubotu> For at f support til Ubuntu p Dansk bedes du venligst g til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<Flannel> kismet: nvu is no longer in the repos, you can use Kompozer (which is nvu + updates): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kompozer
<supremesonic2> sweeet!
<stefg> necro: formatting during install is obligatory, so don't worry
<Elfboy> lol
<wols_> !nvidia | Elfboy
<ubotu> Elfboy: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<NeXtDaY> again: can I log the terminal? any help, please .. sorry for repeating!
<supremesonic2> elfboy, nvidia-glx did it all for me, and for all of my nvidia graphic cards.
<dnbc722> Can anyone tell me where the best repo to get kiba-dock is?
<necro> but it stop me from installing now, cuz one ext3 there
<wols_> !info kiba-dock
<ubotu> Package kiba-dock does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Elfboy> pl
<persica> I think elfboy has an intel integrated card.  Never fonigured one of those...
<SinnerG> all hail :P
<SinnerG> switching to ubuntu this evening ^^
<SinnerG> bye windoze :p
<persica> Congrats, SinnerG.
<wols_> necro: better description please
<supremesonic2> intergrated card is very very very very bad!
<stefg> necro: what are you trying atm?
<SinnerG> well dont gz me just yet .. ;p
<SinnerG> I once used ubuntu for half a year, then I switched back pff ;p
<wols_> supremesonic2: yes. at least for gaming. office stuff is fine usually
<necro> trying to install on desktop
<supremesonic2> wols_ minesweeper for the win!
<wols_> necro: make some empty unpartitioned space on the harddisk, the installer will do the rest
<paulina> w
<wols_> supremesonic2: as I said: office stuff is fine. minesweepere is therefore fine
<Elfboy> thanks for the info
<Ravenndude`> lol
<supremesonic2> wols_ minesweeper = game :)
<stefg> necro: so you chose manual partitioning, right? have you set the checkbox on format for the root-partition?
<SinnerG> that gets played on offices :p
<supremesonic2> wols_ very uber leet graphic needed for minesweeper :D
<SinnerG> my work prefers patience (the card-game)
<wols_> supremesonic2: no. it#s an office productiveity app. prevents people from going insane. gteat productivity booser that
<SinnerG> :P
<supremesonic2> wols_ im just kidding :)
* wols_ is not
<supremesonic2> !vimjde
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vimjde - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<necro> ah.... no wonder
<supremesonic2> I just found vim jde, development environtment for java/c++ very sweet
<god> wols_http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26767/
<krismer> hola
<duro> hi
<god> wols_ thanks a lot for the help by the way :D
<DirigibleMan> I've pored over the forums, asked for help on #alsa, tried what seems like every possible combination of settings, and still have no input of any type from my microphone, in any number of programs.  I have an ICH4 card, running the Intel8X0 driver.  Any troubleshooting advice?
<krismer> hey?
<stefg> supremesonic2: c++ , java and the term /vrey nice/ don't go along well in one sentence :-)
<dnbc722> I can't seem to make my scanner work. Xsane has a backend for it but I don't know how to install it
<Ravenndude`> supremesonic2, how is it better than plain old vim?
<krismer> how are you duro?
<dedi> can i list my folders and show the folder size?
<supremesonic2> stefg, what do you mean?
<supremesonic2> Ravenndude, its a patch you use on vim.
<titof49> http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<titof49> http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<persica> DirigibleMan: have you set up an .amixer file (or whatever the .a* file is your home directory?)
<supremesonic2> ravenndude, patch or plugin whatever you wanna call it :)
<duro> goo, and u krismer
<wols_> god: before you start any new ppp connection, STOP the old ones first. you only want pppp0
<stefg> supremesonic2: just joking about java and c++ .... never mind
<Jester_> hello
<ferronica> when ubuntu will  update k-torrent ?
<Ravenndude`> supremesonic2,  graphical vim, or command line?
<cpcarey> september 07
<DirigibleMan> persica: no .amixer file
<NeXtDaY> what is the program that can help me designing webpages like microsoft front page ?
<Jester_> What driver should I use for my graphic card (SiS650 VxD AGP)?
<krismer> fine . where are you?
<supremesonic2> stefg, I love java, and I love c++ most perfectly languages ever :)
<god> wols_ i have no other connections on that pc ... i installed the sys from scratch...than i only configured adsl
<kiwi_> question: has anybody with an audigy2 zs platinum pro got the external bay working with feisty?
<supremesonic2> ravenndude, I hope for the last, I haven't tested it yet :)
<Ravenndude`> ahhhh
<wols_> god: it more looks like a modem hardware or ISP issue. but I still donw't get how you can connect via wireless to it. also, your 2nd PC you have, is it connected to the internt too when you use ppp?
<persica> DirigibleMan: I remember configuring my input a year or two ago and having to mess with some alsa settings via a file in my home directory to get it to work.  let me see if I can find a link.
<DirigibleMan> I've looked into using a .asoundrc file
<god> wols_ it is the same problem on 2 computers :(
<krismer> hey duro where are you?
<alecjw> Jester_, sis i think
<DirigibleMan> thanks persica
<wols_> god: are both computers connected via ppp?
<Jester_> thanks..
<scorp123> Hi all
<Jester> <_<
<pi3> does Ubuntu automatically block a certain IP if a DoS (excessive pings) is detected?
<god> wols_ maybe i messed things up?!  2 computers are conected seperately ( i only have one cable to go to internet )
<wols_> p1ls: no
<persica> DirigibleMan: Ah, it's called .asoundrc.  http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/asoundrc.php
<duro> krismer private
<wols_> god: are both computers connected via that ppp connection on that modem?
<dedi> can i list my folders and show the folder size?
<wols_> god: at the same time?
<p1ls> wols_, what
<dedi> la --help
<Jester_> alecjw: I got drivers for Windows 98, Me & XP. And I want to use Linux
<wols_> pi3: no
<persica> DirigibleMan: You know where you'd probably find a lot of good info on this?  The Cedega forums at transgaming.org.
<krismer> how? i new... i dont know
<wols_> p1ls: p1ls is so similar tp pi3 :(
<alecjw> Jester_, do you know how to set the driver?
<p1ls> ;-p
<Jester_> I think so
<necro> so i have a radeon 7000 ati card, will opengl work ?
<god> wols_ the only way i was able to go to internet through ubuntu... i set up a network in windows, so that the win PC is connected to internet and others connect through this win PC through wireless to internet...than i used ubuntu pc to connect to win wireless...and internet worked perfectly with no config ...
<wols_> necro: yes. with the "ati" driver already in ubuntu
<duro> krismer you got at the left column channel name and my nic
<duro> nick
<pi3> wols_: ??, does firestarter?
<duro> click at my nick
<alecjw> Jester_, then set it to sis. im not sure if its available in feisty and earlier. if you dont have sis/it doesnt work, try s3, s3virage, or as a last resort, vesa
<god> wols_ yes, i am using the same connection right now, and it works perfectly with windows
<scorp123> I am trying to boot the Ubuntu 7.04 (i386) Live CD on a system but I get this error: "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" ... any suggestions?
<wols_> god: yes. either that or use the ubuntu PC only to go tto the internet and connect the Windows PC to the ubuntu PC via 2nd network car din ubuntu or wireless
<fiXXXerMet>  I've installed the wifi-radar package.  wifi-radar detects my network(s), though I do not have a "connect" option - only "disconnect".  "connected to None (IP address:  old.ip.from.ethernet) is at the bottom of the program.   Also, I can not delete or edit any of the found profiles.  This is in xubuntu, but they didn't have any answers over there.
<wols_> god: and as soon as you use ubunut and the windows machine is still on you get problems?
<pi3> scorp123: have you checked the CD integrity?
<duro> is the xfce more light as gnome?
<endo> wols_: the command " echo "deb http://www.getautomatix.com/apt feisty main" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list" doesn't seem to be working for me. Do you know why?
<god> wols_ but how i make it so that ubuntu pc goes to internet on its own? da solo ? with no other pc connected?
<wols_> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<scorp123> pi3: it's the same CD by which installed *this* laptop here (which I am using *right now* )
<wols_> endo: we don't support automatix systems here
<endo> ok :D
<necro> can ubuntu replace windows xp?
<fiXXXerMet> duro: Yeah, it is lighter.  Runs much faster (much faster) on my older laptop
<wols_> god: does that give you the error when you do that?
<duro> k, thx fiXXXerMet
<jiliang> hello
<dyrne> necro: pretty much
<DirigibleMan> persica: I'll check those forums
<pi3> scorp123: then I don't know
<supremesonic2> necro, the question is more can windows replace ubuntu, and the answer is no.
<fiXXXerMet> Or, can anyone recommend a wifi connection manager?
<wols_> god: cause you said you had your problems with both. you can only have one PC connected directly to the internet. never both
<scorp123> pi3: I tried to search the forums ... but this error seems to be very common out of very different reasons :-/
<wols_> necro: it can. but it depends what you want
<Flannel> endo: You're lucky it doesn't work.  You don't want automatix.  What are you looking to install?
<scorp123> pi3: on the same PC that is affected by this error Win XP and OpenSUSE 10.2 are already installed ... so it can't be the hardware.
<krismer> hola
<wols_> just like windows can replace ubunutu in certain applications but no all
<god> wols_ no no no... first i tried to connect to internet using my first pc...i failed... so i installed ubuntu an the other pc...but the same problem came up :( ubuntu just doesn't want to work with internet :( i am not connecting two pc's at the same time
<wols_> god: well you said the windows pc worked on the internet. and you sais both PCs had the same error
<god> wols_ i can only go to internet using windows... or connecting ubuntu pc to the windows pc using wifi
<krismer> hey DURO TO RESPOND ME IN THE PRIVATE ONE
<krismer> PLEASE
<wols_> krismer: you are not identified to services and you cannot PM
<dyrne> scorp123: the last thing you want is another forum link but.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=421588
<Gnea> krismer: please stop yelling
<supremesonic2> lol
<wols_> krismer: use a private channel
<scorp123> dyrne: no prob, I'll check it out too :)
<Grenade> Question..I'm trying to get ubuntu server to boot from cd on an old compaq desktop. I can get feeebsd and debian to boot from cd but with ubuntu it just hangs there and eventually defaults to the hard drive.
<krismer> HOW?
<Gnea> krismer: turn off the caps lock
<greyfrog> !caps | krismer
<ubotu> krismer: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<god> wols_ ok i ll try to make it simple... there is only one PC and it doesn't connect to the internet for longer than 2 seconds, what shall i do?
<necro> hehehe
<pha|con> !easyubuntu > pha|con
<wols_> krismer: /join channelname. let duro tell you a channel name in the PM
<necro> so is there mplayer and firefox ?
<Gnea> krismer: /msg nickserv help
<wols_> necro: yes
<supremesonic2> I feel CAPSLOCK WAR IS COMING :(
<persica> Grenade: what do you mean by hanging?  Is it attempting to read the CD?
<Flannel> Grenade: Sounds like a bad CD.  Have you tried it in other computers?
<Grenade> yeah
<krismer> OK SORRY
<wols_> supremesonic2: stop that!
<necro> and i want to install chinese fonts on kubuntu
<krismer> sorry
<Grenade> its trying to read the cd.
<Grenade> sorry
* Gnea rips the caps lock key off the keyboard and throws it... somewhere
<wols_> !cn | necro
<ubotu> necro: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<persica> Grenade: As Flannel said it sounds like a bad burn.
<Grenade> i forgot to add that it boots fine from my hp laptop
<supremesonic> :(
<Grenade> i checked md5 and the cd check in ubuntu
<Flannel> Grenade: with your laptop, check the CD for defects (it's a menu entry)
<Flannel> oh, one step ahead of me.
<god> wols
<BRPCubuntu> hello.. new to linux/ubuntu in general..
<blue42> holy crap, I can actually see those chinese words in irssi
<BRPCubuntu> how do i go about installing beryl? is there an easy way
<god> wols_ do u know any other instances like mine?
<kiwi_> BRPCubuntu: what graphics card do you have?
<DarkX> yeah what kiwi said
<Grenade> the  computer is an old pos, im thinking of trying a different drive if i can find one
<DarkX> =p
<BRPCubuntu> its an onboard nvidia 6100
<pi3> how do I [de] activate a service?
<krismer> hey dark?
<BRPCubuntu> i just built this system wanted to see how it would be instead of getting vista
<DarkX> yes kris?
<Flannel> BRPCubuntu: #ubuntu-effects is the beryl/eyecandy channel, they'll set you up (check in the topic of that channel, there are howtos and such)
<blind> Hey, I've been running fluxbox for a while, and wanted to run gnome, but when I try, it doesn't do anything. All that loads is the background, and I'm just sitting there waiting for something to happen.. any suggestions?
<scorp123> dyrne: OK, I'm trying out that suggestion ... but so far all I get is a black screen :)
<BRPCubuntu> flannel.. thanx.. i'll join and check it out
<scorp123> dyrne: but never mind :)  It was worth trying :)
<alecjw> pi3, probably sudo /etc/init.d/SERVICENAME start|stop
<pi3> blind does your hardware support GNOME?
<krismer> of where you are?
<blind> pi3: yes, i used to run it.
<colbert> Can I burn a .daa image file with any program in ubuntu ?
<alecjw> blind, what happens if you do ping localhost ?
<persica> blind: What about (re)moving your gnome config in your home directory and trying again?
<pi3> blind: try #gnome
<blind> persica: what file is that?
<wols_> wth are all those warezkiddies using .daa to distribute their stuff now?
<blind> alecjw: wrong person? O_o
<Pici> !piracy
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<alecjw> blind, nope. your loopback interface might be down. gnome doesnt work if it is
<SinnerG> anyone know a way to backup my firefox bookmarks + saved passes and use them again @ ubuntu ?
<god> wols_ did u give up on me ?
<SinnerG> (aka now I'm on windows ftm)
<pi3> is ping a service?
<blind> alecjw: nope, pings localhost just fine.
<bronze> Does anyone know of an application that can rip a CD into FLAC _AND_ include a log?
<persica> blind: I believe it's the .gnome directory.
<Gnea> pi3: no, it's a network reliability tool
<scorp123> dyrne: ha ... selecting standard VGA resolution works :)
<krismer> boys excuse is that I am new and much English and in addition I am not myself Venezuelan
<alpha> Hay people - what program would I look for in synatics that will unzip a Rar file?
<Pici> !rar | alpha
<ubotu> alpha: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<krismer>  boys excuse is that I am new and much English and in addition I am not myself Venezuelan
<pi3> Gnea: do you have any idea of how to configure it? like setting how many pings allow per minute..
<Gnea> krismer: no problem - just take your time and ask your question.
<Gnea> !repeat krismer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat krismer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blind> no luck, persica.. same exact thing happens.
<wols_> god: give me a clear ppp log without wout ppp1 and ppp2 used. one pppd at a time for clarity
<persica> blind: I'm thinking maybe your config is messed up or there's a weird startup item that's not set correctly anymore.
<persica> blind: hrm.
<Gnea> !repeat | krismer
<wols_> also: does the same happen on windows now or not?
<ubotu> krismer: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
* scorp123 awards title of ~*brilliant genious*~ to dyrne :-)  ... his suggestion works :-)
<Gnea> helps if i remember the pipe
<Flannel> SinnerG: the bookmarks are in C:\Documents and Settings\User\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox (well, eveything is, but I dont know if you'll be able to transfer saved passes).  Also, as of Feisty, there's a migration tool, that'll copy that sort of stuff over.
<alpha> ubotu - have name of equivalent that would work?
<wols_> and does it only happen on web pages or does it happen with, e.g. irc too?
<persica> blind: no errors, just blank?
<Gnea> alpha: ubotu is a bot
<wols_> alpha: no equivalents
<blind> just a blank screen. wallpaper's there, nautilus doesn't load, gnome-panel doesn't.. metacity doesn't..
<alpha> oh great - feeling dumb here ....
<persica> blind: I think you've now passed beyond my knowledge of gnome.
<SinnerG> ok ty flannel
<bronze> Does anyone know of an application that can rip a CD into FLAC _AND_ include a log?
<Gnea> !info unrar-free
<blind> lol. well thanks for the help, persica
<god> wols_ i ll switch internet to the other pc...generate the log...n i ll be back in less than 10 minutes ok?! the problem is not just with web pages but also with software downloads and updates (though the ubuntu system
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<god> )
<blind> bronze: have you checked freshmeat.org ?
<Flannel> SinnerG: I'd back them up, then try the migration assistant.  Also, I don't know if just saving those files will work.  However, you can export them (Manage Bookmarks, Export) which will produce a file that you can later import
<blind> errr, freshmeat.net
<lupusbeta> how do i get the PID of a process i started through a shellscript, so that i can kill that process within the script?
<wols_> god: hose are webpages too even if you don't see it. try irc
<krismer> ok my question is...
<alpha> so there is no prog thsat runs in linux that would extract a rar file correct?
<lukas__> hi!!! can somebody give me link how to instal apache+PHP+Mysql in ubuntu?please...
<Gnea> lupusbeta: ps
<blind> lupusbeta: ps
<bronze> blind, looks like a advertisement page.
<SinnerG> also handy, I'll do both
<wols_> lupusbeta: ps, pidof
<Pici> lupusbeta: pidof
<persica> lupusbeta: ps ax | grep <process>
<Flannel> lukas__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Gnea> !lamp | lukas__
<ubotu> lukas__: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<blind> bronze: uh. freshmeat.net not org. my bad.
<wols_> alpha: unrar-nonfree does
<Pici> lupusbeta: I do kill `pidof process`
<beau> I am looking to move my ubuntu installation onto a new (bigger) hard drive
<alpha> have to pay for this one huh?
<kiwi_> alpha: no
<Flannel> !rar | alpha
<ubotu> alpha: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<supremesonic> 1
<lukas__> thanks people!!! :)
<supremesonic> !microsoft
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<krismer> I need the effect bucket and I cannot install it through BERYL; then it will need a video card?
<persica> alpha: install unrar-free  If that doesn't work, try installing unrar from the multiverse repos. (I think that's where it is)
<krismer> I need the effect bucket and I cannot install it through BERYL; then it will need a video card?
<Memrix> how do I restart vsftpd ?
<Gnea> !repeat krismer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat krismer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> bronze: Most/all can rip to FLAC, as for logs, I think most do that too.  I'd try sound juicer, and grip, see !rip
<Gnea> !repeat | krismer
<imbecile> hey guys, I'm how do i disconnect from nm-applet so i can use kismet?
<ubotu> krismer: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Gnea> grrr...
<lupusbeta> so the line would be "firefox url; ps ax |grep firefox; kill firefox" where the semikolon is the nextline?
<krismer> I need the effect bucket and I cannot install it through BERYL; then it will need a video card?
<kiwi_> Memrix: sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart
<preaction> Memrix: probably something like `sudo invoke-rc.d vsftpd restart`
<Ernz> Hello, where can I locate and change the icons for my theme manually?
<Flannel> krismer: please stop repeating your question.  We've seen it.
<alpha> kiwi - no? by this you mean there is let's say an evalutation availbe?
<Gnea> !beryl | krismer
<ubotu> krismer: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<bronze> Flannel, I have both those programs, but I haven't been successful with the log part.
<wols_> krismer: it will need opengl hardware accelerated. what videocard do you have?
<juan278> whats the equivilent of lsusb for serial ports
<kiwi_> alpha: there is a nonfree version... by nonfree we mean, free as in beer, but not free as in speech
<octalcOde> ipx backs me up on this, smultron is a useless goblinkike
<Ernz> !icons
<pi3> can ubotu learn?
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<alpha> persica - thx much
<wols_> juan278: does not exist
<octalcOde> srsly, ogra, tell Uzuul to fuck off already
<octalcOde> totally, ablabla, i know exactly what you mean about RetLaw
<Flannel> bronze: there are more available in the repos, if neither of those write logs (which is unusual, check the options, no logging options?)
<wols_> pi3: yes
<alpha> kiwi - thx
<octalcOde> agree 100%, juan278, chadeldridge is a worthless jew, why do we even keep him around?
<octalcOde> oh hi
<pi3> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<PriceChild> !ohmy | octalcOde
<ubotu> octalcOde: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<wols_> !ops octalcOde is a antisemite
<octalcOde> srsly, lopurl, S1NGH is a complete cocksucking aspie
<octalcOde> oh... hi
<octalcOde> yeah, subzero2000, mbaker is a complete attention whore
<octalcOde> yeah grayman but I won't tell Viden you said that
<octalcOde> oh fuck
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@5ac2c01e.bb.sky.com]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Gnea> juan278: statserial
<smultron> ubotu: is he a bot?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is he a bot? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Viden>  ?
<wols_> Gnea: that only gives you link speeds no?
<wols_> smultron: it's a bot yes
<Gnea> !info statserial
<ubotu> statserial: Displays serial port modem status lines. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1-22 (feisty), package size 8 kB, installed size 76 kB
<wols_> Viden: it was a troll
<Viden> ahh
<wols_> Gnea: thanks
<Gnea> Statserial displays a table of the signals on a standard 9-pin or 25-pin serial port, and indicates the status of the handshaking lines. It can be useful for debugging problems with serial ports or modems.
<necro> umm, amarok says no mp3 support?
<S1NGH> any ubuntu moderator available
<Viden> How do you run a perl script from the console ?
<wols_> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Gnea> wols_: yeah, i just found it too. gonna need it soon
<Flannel> Viden: perl [filename] 
<wols_> Viden: perl <script>
<Viden> thank you
<tek-ops> any FAI or kickstart people here?
<pi3> !kop is !kop
<j3g> question for tomcat users.... why apt creates 2 "admin.xml" for the /admin webapp (one on /var/lib/tomcat other on /usr/share/tomcat?)
<krismer> I DO NOT HAVE CARD SO FAR; because my computer is new
<necro> how do i get mp3 support for amarok
<juan278> erm im connecting a conrtoller to the port is statserial going to help
<wols_> tek-ops: ask your real question (but: good luck)
<pi3> !kop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> necro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<supremesonic> !karate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about karate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CyberCod> hello everyone
<n2diy> ! nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gnea> krismer: STOP YELLING!
<preaction> pi3: only certain people are allowed to add things to the bot
<wols_>  /ignire krismer for being a CAPS abuser
<S1NGH> LF Moderator
<Pici> !botbuse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botbuse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<greyfrog> !mp3 | necro
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<krismer> THIS RECENT ONE AND I HAVE NOT BOUGHT IT
<god7> wols_ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26771/
<imbecile> hi you guys! what are some things about my laptop i will need to know while configuring kismet?
<tek-ops> I'm doing a netboot, and the kernel loads up however whether I use /dev/rd/0 or /dev/ram0 for the root= argument to the kernel, it still says cannot mount root, any ideas?
<god7> wols_ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26771/
<Gnea> krismer: snap, you're now on /ignore
<gnomefreak> krismer: please drop the caps
<CyberCod> I'm having trouble keeping feisty connected...
<wols_> !ops can you please make krismer stop to continously use CAPS?
<pi3> preaction: heh, wouldn't it be an inf loop "!abc is !abc"??
<Ernz> Hi, does anyone know where I can locate the icons for the theme I am currently using, so I can mod them?
<gnomefreak> wols_: ?
<gnomefreak> wols_: im on it ty
<wols_> imbecile: you need to know about the wireless card and configure it
<S1NGH> Looking for an ubuntu moderator
<gnomefreak> wols_: btw its !ops | message
<god7> wols_ my nick changed from god to god7
<kiwi_> Ernz: usually /home/yourname/.icons/
<Pici> S1NGH: ?
<gnomefreak> S1NGH: what can i help you with?
<tek-ops> here is my PXE config file http://pastebin.ca/584411
<wols_> gnomefreak: I'm a debian user and in love with dpkg. sorry :)
<tek-ops> which is actually loading correctly
<imbecile> wols_,  so i just need to know what kind of card then disable my connection right?
<gnomefreak> wols_: its all good
<Viden> this script is failing  ... what modules do i have to have to get this to compile in perl ?
<bronze> Flannel, I assume you have grip or sound juicer. Can you see if you can get a log somehow?
<mcquaid> i've been lazy and didn't upgrade from edgy to feisty yet, but doing so now
<CyberCod> is anyone else having problems where the eth0 connection mysteriously turns itself on when the machine is left alone for a while?
<wols_> imbecile: if you have a connection with it already, pretty much. what does kismet say/do (not all cards and drivers work with kismet)
<necro> so how do i get mp3 support
<bronze> Btw, I'm trying with grip now.
<Flannel> bronze: no, I have neither.  I've used them in the past though.
<mcquaid> is it correct that one should have the meta pkg ubuntu-desktop installed?
<jrib> mcquaid: for upgrades
<mcquaid> i see no mention of it in the upgrade guide here:
<mcquaid> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<wols_> god7: and the connectin ever stops? does it time out or what? let it time out, when pppd on its own stops working
<CyberCod> damn.  I must be invisible
<Gnea> !mp3 | necro
<ubotu> necro: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mcquaid> but i remember reading it in various places
<Ernz> kiki_ - Tut - what a stupid place to put them!!! ;)
<Pici> mcquaid: if you're running ubuntu and not kubuntu/xubuntu/etc. or if you're running ubuntu server
<scorp123> Viden: PERL is an interpreted language ... it is not compiled, e.g. you don't get binaries in the end. .... Usually ...
<imbecile> wols_,  i have ipw3945.... im not too sure what it says to do.. im pretty new at this stuff
<jrib> mcquaid: I believe update-manager will take care of it or warn you... at least I hope it does
<wols_> imbecile: paste its output in a pastebin
<mcquaid> well i installed ubuntu but use kubuntu mainly now
<kiwi_> Ernz: i usually move all themes and icons to /usr/share/
<Viden> I am getting this:  BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at perl.pl line 3.
<scorp123> Viden: but PERL knows various add-ons and plugins ... could be that the program you try to run needs one of those? That would be most likely mentioned in a README somewhere somehow?
<krismer> excuse boys is that my English is not very good and I must be translating everything what they say to me for that reason takes as much time responding me! pardon that jeje SHOUTS upps
<god7> wols_ in firefox it just says server not found
<mcquaid> hmm, the reason being, i removed openoffice and i believe ubuntu-desktop flags that as to be installed
<krismer> sorry
<Flannel> krismer: which language do you prefer?
<mcquaid> just dealing with some space issues, i'd rather install open office after the fact
<wols_> god7: that's not what I said. wait til pppd is timing out and not running anymore. that will produce a message too
<Gnea> krismer: what is your native language?
<Ernz> kiwi*_: Yea, makes sense I suppose. That is where I looked first. .icons was exactly right, thanks.
<krismer> and in addition it costs to me to understand what they explain to me!
<god7> wols_ when it actually works, it would some up with the message problem loading the page
<preaction> krismer: there's probably an ubuntu support channel in your native language
<wols_> god7: and from that I see it's the remote end that stops the connection. either modem or ISP. but a log where pppd exits on its own would tell us that
<krismer> spanish
<Flannel> !es | krismer
<Music_Shuffle> !es | krismer
<ubotu> krismer: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Music_Shuffle> Sooner or later Flannel...I'll win that...
<ReServe2> I have ubuntu 6.10 and downloaded nvidia drivers via synaptics, but the drivers where not started?
<hwilde> hey when I login, the desktop is there, but the gnome panels are all blank. any idea what I messed up or how to fix it ?
<hwilde> !nvidia | ReServe2
<ubotu> ReServe2: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kiwi_> Ernz: .icons under your home folder is where the icons and themes you isntall go... but those will only affect yourself, (apps run with sudo will look ugly then...) so i cope them to /usr/share for all users to use
<ReServe2> ok, thanks
<god7> wols_ "where pppd exits on its own would tell us that " how do i produce that log?
<wols_> god7: by waiting until it shows up in syslog pppd[17263] : Exit
<god7> ok
<Ernz> kiwi_ : I Use a theme downloaded from gnome-look, is there a way I can make this the default theme for sudo views also?
<krismer> ah ok then I look for the page of ubuntu.es and there I look for the information that I need?
<smultron> i'm on a 1024x768 display. Rhythmbox seems to be too big for my screen and won't shrink anymore. can this be fixed?
<god7> gimmi a moment i ll switch internet again :)
<wols_> god7: and when you connect, only thing you should do is "ping google.com"
<wols_> no webbrowser or anything else
<Flannel> krismer: use gksu
<god7> wols_ wait i type ping google.com in teminal ?
<wols_> yes
<Flannel> krismer: gksu is sudo for graphical programs
<god7> wols_ ok i ll try it now
<Gnea> krismer: yes, type this here: /join #ubuntu-es
<wols_> god7: wait
<god7> wols_ yes?
<xst> In edgy I configured the fonts size in emacs in .Xresources but this file isn't loaded in feisty. Neither are .Xdefaults. What to do?
<wols_> open two terminals. in tone you you do a sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog
<wols_> in the other you ping google
<krismer> good very many small thanks for the information. And they excuse to the annoyances or problems caused with respect to my language! Tendre that to learn English, no? jaja bye
<wols_> god7: then you will see when pppd exits
<god7> wols_ ok... i ll be back in 2-3 minutes, once i do it
<wols_> heh... "many small thanks". that's funny
<imbecile> wols_, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26773/  <---- output  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26772/ <----- conf file
<smultron> i'm on a 1024x768 display. Rhythmbox seems to be too big for my screen and won't shrink anymore. can this be fixed?
<Gnea> krismer: you are very welcome, sorry for my reaction earlier, good luck.
<wols_> imbecile: # Source types and required drivers are listed in the README under the
<wols_> # CAPTURE SOURCES section.
<wols_> follow that advice
<duro> ciao krismer
<wols_> imbecile: should be /usr/share/doc/kismet
<Wanderer> any idea how I get KDE/Kubuntu to start superkaramba when I log in?
<Wanderer> hate having to remember to go start it every time
<gsteixei>  hi people
<hwilde> what is the package for right click on desktop "Open Terminal"
<Wanderer> 'lo
<gsteixei> My ubuntu workstations are doing something weird, when someone sends more than one job, just the first one gets in the server, the other ones, keeps waiting util the fist is printed.
<wols_> Wanderer: ~/.xsession
<gsteixei>  i believe that is something with that distribution, the other ones sends every thing to the server.
<gsteixei> does anyone knows why this is happening???
<Wanderer> wols: not a more user friendly method than that for kde based apps?
<krismer> ok thank you very much equal you and thanks for its patience! I someday hope to return to treat them and jaja already has knowledge of the English language a greeting from Venezuela for where they are
<wols_> Wanderer: maybe. I dunno. maybe there is some autostart?
<persica> Wanderer: There should be an auto-start list in the KDE control panel.
<imbecile> wols_,  I'll give it a good look, this stuff is sort of intimidating for me
<wols_> Wanderer: I usually only know the methods that work always. I ahte the spcific ones even when more user firendly
<Wanderer> didn't see it, I'll look again
<wols_> imbecile: you can destry any of your hardware unless you drop it 3 feet
<Wanderer> yeah, nothing labeled as cuch
<Wanderer> err, s/cu/su/g
<DShepherd> is there any free apps that can open MS publisher files?
<wols_> Wanderer: I'd google "kde autostart"
<krismer> ciao is italian it is said is "chao" duro bye everybody
<wols_> krismer: au revoir ;)
<persica> Wandersr: You want the "Service Manager" in the kde control panel I believe (kcontrol)
<duro> cu
<supremesonic> anyone know where to find the netbeans icon?
<Wanderer> googled "kde control application start"
<Wanderer> didn't think of "autostart", lets see what that does
<nj786> do you guys know how to open a MS IE page into linux
<jrib> nj786: google for "ie4linux" if you need to install IE on linux
<wols_> nj786: google IE4linux
<nj786> basically a site that only allows IE
<Wanderer> Dang it.  "service manager" was under the advanced tab I didn't even see
<krismer> ok arrivederchi!!!
<Pici> !ies4linux | nj786
<ubotu> nj786: ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, dont use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<wols_> nj786: you can also use "user-agent-switcher" extension for firefox
<imbecile> wols_,  hehe I just always feel like i dont know where to start in command line stuff... any books or webpages you can recommend to learn?
<nj786> wols_ can i search it in synapytic
<nj786> ?
<bronze> Does anyone know of an application that can rip a CD into FLAC _AND_ include a log?
<W3ird_N3rd> hi, where can I force Ubuntu to use UDMA5/ATA100 for my harddisk?
<Wanderer> hmm, now how to add one :>
<persica> Wanderer: I think that's it.  I'm just running kcontrol while in fluxbox.
<nj786> wols_ explain "user-agent-switcher
<gsteixei> W3ird_N3rd:   try lookin on   man hdparm
<persica> Wanderer: At the very least you can just add scripts/links in ~/.kde/Autostart.
<capiira> haha this in funny in synaptic there is a menu entry called " Mark recommended for Installation" and i was reading "Mark(Mark Shuttlework) recommends for installation" :D hehe
<W3ird_N3rd> gsteixei thx I'll take a look
<mcquaid> ok, using upgrade manager for the first time. before i click upgrade, does it tell me how much space it needs to complete the upgrade?
<gsteixei> can someone help me with a a cups issue???
<mcquaid> running a little low on room and want to make sure I have enough
<Wanderer> perisca: that's what I'm working on now :>
<persica> Wanderer: I guess service manager is just for KDE modules.
<wols_> nj786: those things are not in synaptic. user-agent-switcher is a firefox extension. addons.mozilla.org
<Pici> capiira: what package?
<nj786> wols_how do i get it?
<capiira> all
<capiira> hehe
<persica> Wanderer: I have to take off.  Good luck.
<capiira> default menu option when you right click
<wols_> nj786: your firefox has an extension manager
<capiira> i was thinking that this is a list that MArks recommend for installation
<wols_> and i gave you the url
<mcquaid> can anyone tell me if upgrade-manger checks for space needed before applying the updates?
<nj786> wols_ it gave me a download curruption
<Pici> capiira: oooh.
<capiira> see?
<capiira> :D
<capiira> i was thinking Mark means Mark Shuttlework
<capiira> hehe
<god> wols_ can u pls gimmi the commands again
<wols_> which one?
<wols_> sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog           add "| grep ppp" if you wish
<god> wols_ thank you
<god> wols_ :) be back in a couple of minutes
<nj786> wols_ what do i do since its currupted download
<kazim59> Shuttlework or Shuttleworth?
<capiira> worth what ever :)
<gsteixei> anyone can help me in a cups issue?
<capiira> but Mark for Mark
<capiira> :)
<wols_> kazim59: worth
<puff_> gsteixei: Generally speaking, the open end is the top. You want to keep it vertical until you're ready to drink.  But make sure it's at your mouth before you start tipping it.
<Music_Shuffle> puff_, you forgot to mention that you should make sure to stop for breath occasionally, its a bad way to go.
<puff_> gsteixei: Just kidding... I had a bad experience with CUPS on debian, several years ago, haven't been back to it.  I should try it out though.
<Tremitos> Hi
<espenel> Hi
<paolob-dirbasica> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<nj786> hey you guys which IE should i choose 5,6?
<nj786> whic 1?
<nj786> 505?
<nj786> 5.5**
<nj786> wols_, whic IE do you recocmend
<ryan__> anyone know how to fix skype issues?
<ryan__> is there a skype channel for such a thing
<ryan__> ?
<dromer> how can I see which ftpd I have installed and what program I can use to manage users etc. ?
<Tremitos> secret
<espenel> you tell me
<ryan__> alright thanks people
<ryan__> peace
<wols_> nj786: IE6
<wols_> nj786: but I don#t recmmend ANY IE
<nj786> wols_, why not?
<nj786> wols_ the link you gave me says it is currupted why is that?/
<nj786> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/
<imbecile> how do i open README.gz in terminal?
<wols_> nj786: what link says that?
<Gnea> imbecile: zless README.gz
<gsteixei> hi puff, thats it:
<Cycne> yo
<wols_> nj786: how does it say that? where? exact paste please
<gsteixei> My ubuntu workstations are doing something weird, when someone sends more than one job, just the first one gets in the server, the other ones, keeps waiting util the fist is printed.
<imbecile> Gnea,  thanks
<nj786> wols_ hold on
<gsteixei>  i believe that is something with that distribution, the other ones sends every thing to the server.
* RabidWeezle_ blinks
<RabidWeezle_> well wtf... this laptop had built in wireless all along...
<RabidWeezle_> o_O
<Gnea> gsteixei: do they all get printed?
* RabidWeezle_ notes his wireless PCCARD is unplugged
<gsteixei> yes
<Gnea> then it's working as it should.
<RabidWeezle_> god, I went out and wasted money on a wireless card....
<gsteixei> gnea: yes, they do, but once a w while
<Gnea> there's nothing wrong with it
<Gnea> gsteixei: could be a low ink cartridge?
<gsteixei> gnea: no, that is a problem, because i have 300 worksations and more tham a thowsand users a day
<gsteixei> gnea: so i have a server, that keeps the printing jobs until the user came and take their printings
<dromer> how can I manage users on a ftpdZ
<dromer> ?
<nj786> wols_, it says: firefox could not install the file at https://addons.mozillla.org/en-US/firefox/downloads/file/16771/firebug.xpi        becuase:invaild file hash (possible download corruption) -261
<wols_> nj786: did I tell you to install firebig? NO
<nj786> wols_ oh
<wols_> I told you to install user-agent-switcher
<Gnea> gsteixei: i still don't see the problem - it just sounds like the ubuntu systems are throttling themselves
<nj786> wols_ where can i find that though i m sorry i am a noob so bare with me
<wols_> nj786: on that website. websites sometimes have more than one download. never seen that?
<finalbeta> http://sourceforge.net/projects/xrdp Anyone tried this rdp server for linux? VNC is horrible. To slow. I'm used to opening rdp in rdp screens, with vnc that's not not happening.
<_peerless>  hey, I am trying to install xubuntu from a usb drive (on a laptop that doesnt have a cdrom drive).  I made the stick bootable using syslinux.  I copied over the alternate cdrom iso to the stick, renamed isolinux folder and .bin and .cfg to syslinux.  Booted up, started the install. I get to the point where it tries to detect cdrom, cant.  I go to a shell and try to mount the usb as cdrom, but I am stuck at this step.  If I check the syslog when plugging in 
<nj786> wols_ no i havnt sorry
<wols_> finalbeta: freenx
<wols_> nj786: have you evre sued google? ever searched something?
<nj786> yes
<nj786> wols_ so i search  user-agent-switcher on google?
<finalbeta> wobx: freenx is unsecure.
<finalbeta> And widely unexcepted
<Gnea> unaccepted?
<nj786> ok wols_ on that website u gace me what do i do to find user-agent-switcher
<nj786> gave
<wols_> nj786: no. on addons.mozilla.org
<Tikka> anyone know why grep and cat would play up, claiming an invalid parameter.. such as.. cat * will claim that -a was used. grep also errors with a different parameter
<DELUDE> Help: I updated to 7.04 from the update manager and the system halted at "6 min left", now it gets stuck at X login (before i login)
<wols_> nj786: you search for the extension there
<finalbeta> Gnea: yep :P
<Gnea> finalbeta: so what's wrong with vnc?
<gnomefreak> Tikka: what is the command?
<imbecile> wols_,  where is the conf file for kismet again?
<wols_> imbecile: should be in /etc
<nj786> wols_ ok where is it under user-agent-switcher
<ryan__> how do I configure my epson printer?
<wols_> Gnea: it mostly sucks. that's all
<nj786> i  know extension
<teenbeat2007_lpt> i agree
<tomd123> DELUDE, try it again
<ryan__> is there a way to install a printer, Ive never printed on ubuntu before
<wols_> !printing ryan__
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about printing ryan__ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wols_> !printing > ryan__
<nj786> wols_ what category https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/browse/type:1
<wols_> nj786: no category. use the search
<gnomefreak> ryan__: did you look in system>admin>printer
<finalbeta> Gnea: It's much slower then rdp, refreshes take more resources. Often when going into a network, I have one terminal server, from which I can take over other boxes. I terminal into work, terminal to the ts from some company, from that box I start a terminal session to the adc or whatever. Doing that with VNC is impossible.
<dpomp> hi, anyone here use Last.fm music player?
<DELUDE> tomd123, how do I do it without X running?
<teenbeat2007_lpt> i hate vnc
<nj786> wols_ no results found
<ryan__> k it says its reading or something
<dpomp> everytime i run it, it closes, any ideas?
<Flannel> DELUDE: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kaktuskatta> Hi! I need some help with my media device in Amarok. I'm getting it to work with gnomad 2, but I'm unable to connect to the player using Amarok! My player is Creative Zen V plus
<ryan__> cups has its add pritner thing open
<ryan__> but nothing is happening so far
<finalbeta> RDP is pretty awesome compared to any other remote desktop product like VNC or PC anywhere.
<gnomefreak> ryan__: did you already pick your printer out of the list?
<wols_> nj786: user agent switcher
<bsdunix> i just got a dishearteningly curious error back from mkisofs; " 50.48% done, estimate finish Fri Jun 22 14:46:30 2007
<teenbeat2007_lpt> depends wich version of pcanywhere
<bsdunix> File size limit exceeded (core dumped)
<ryan__> no list is open yet
<gnomefreak> ryan__: assuming the drivers are installed?
<gnomefreak> ryan__: restart cups than
<ryan__> ok nm
<ryan__> it finally opened
<ryan__> cool
<bsdunix> mkisofs has a file size limit!?
<ryan__> do I need to install a driver for it?
<ryan__> I found it on the list
<tomd123> DELUDE, i meant that if it stalled during the installation, just install it again
<tomd123> DELUDE, also make sure your cd isn't corrupt
<ryan__> Im kinda in a hurry to drop off my resume just need it printer
<ryan__> printed
<kaktuskatta> Anyone here with experience from media players under ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> ryan__: once you choose it the next page is driver page do you see green check mark
<bsdunix> kaktuskatta: i just got mplayer +css working
<wols_> kaktuskatta: ask your real question, don't pussyfoot around
<hypn0> kaktuskatta: what sort of experience, I know to to play and stop :-)
<bobbob> hey im having a issue
<ryan__> I think its printing
<bobbob> i did a fresh install of ubuntu, newest version and
<bobbob> my mouse was a little to slow so i
<DELUDE> tomd123, i was updating via update manager through the interet, no cd
<bobbob> moved the setting a little faster, now its stuck at really slow
<gnomefreak> !ask | bobbob and kaktuskatta
<ubotu> bobbob and kaktuskatta: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bsdunix> ryan__: do you hear whirring noises? then it probably is printing then
<DELUDE> Flannel, thanks, i'll try that
<god> wols_ i am back ...
<ryan__> yea the printer is going
<nj786> wols_ do  you recocmend IE?
<kaktuskatta> hypn0: I'm trying to get my creative player to work in Amarok, but I can't find it! I
<bobbob> sorry gnome.. i changed my mouse settings to a little faster, but now its stuck at super slow
<kaktuskatta> Anyone here with experience from media players under ubuntu?
<nj786> why or why not?
<bobbob> any idea of what i can do to fix it
<wols_> nj786: no one recommends IE except MS
<TheVault> I need a little bit of help. I just found screenlets, Widgets for the desktop. Well I was also reading that there is a beryl widget plugin that you can install and you can make the widgets do much like Mac OS X how they fly in and fly out and I was wondering where I find this plugin and how do I install it
<nj786> wosl_ ok
<ryan__> damm it prints alot slower than windows lol
<nj786> wols_ ok
<bsdunix> kaktuskatta: ... umm. er, uh: "creative player"? who needs one of them things?
<god> wols_ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26783/
<gnomefreak> bobbob: change it back
<kaktuskatta> hypn0: I've managed to detect and transfer files in Gnomad, but I want to use it in Amarok
<bobbob> i did
<bobbob> and saved the setting
<gnomefreak> kaktuskatta: what is your problem what media player so on
<bobbob> restarted
<bobbob> nothing
<gnomefreak> bobbob: restart?
<bobbob> its stuck on super slow
<hypn0> kaktuskatta: I got no idea, anyone else?
<gnomefreak> and still slow bobbob ?
<gnomefreak> bobbob: how did you change it (what method?)
<god> wols_ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26784/
<bobbob> yeah
<nj786> wols_ you see i am trying to open a windows IE file and it wont open
<god> wols_ did u get the two links?
<bobbob> in the settings
<DarthVader_> saludos soy nuevo aqui
<kaktuskatta> gnomefreak: Since I'm able to get it to work under Gnomad, the MTP protocol works fine. I checked this by typing mtp-detect
<kaktuskatta> I also checked out amaroks homepage, useless
<DarthVader_> necesito saber como bajar una distro por torrent
<gnomefreak> kaktuskatta: did you try asking in #amarok or #kubuntu by chance?
<gnomefreak> !br | DarthVader_
<ubotu> DarthVader_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<bobbob> any idea gnome?
<bobbob> or anyone
<kaktuskatta> gnomefreak: I just signed in
<_peerless> what does it mean when I put in a usb flash drive and it says kernel: unknown partition table?
<gnomefreak> bobbob: not off hand how did you set it, from GUI or CLi?
<kaktuskatta> gnomefreak: Maybe a good idea, but I gave it a chance here first ;)
<nj786> wols_ it saved on my desktop but it wont poen it keeps asking me to save it again and again
<nj786> i dono why
<ryan__> thanks everyone for the help
<ryan__> I printed my resume
<ryan__> see ya
<fred__> anyone can help with apache php mysql problems out there?
<gnomefreak> _peerless: means it is probably formatted in ntfs or someother file type
<_peerless> na ive tried FAT and FAT32
<_peerless> same error both times
<bobbob> anyone have any idea
<bobbob> what i could do to fix it
<krismer> ubuntu espaol
<god> wols_ what does "Cannot determine ethernet address for proxy ARP" mean? can this be the problem?
<krismer> ????
<gnomefreak> _peerless: let me guess you first saw this issue on 2.6.20-16 right?
<gnomefreak> !es | krismer
<ubotu> krismer: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<wols_> god: do you have more than one ethernet ion that ubuntu PC?
<god> wals_ ethernet ion? what is that?
<wols_> god: and you again started several pppd something I explicitly told you NOT to do
<_peerless> no im trying this with 7.04
<imbecile> do i need to patch my driver for ipw3945 to get it in monitor mode?
<kaktuskatta> While I'm still here: I'm unable to get fglrxinfo to work as normal user. It prints the correct info only as root! Which files need changing of permissions?
<krismer> hey volvi
<gnomefreak> _peerless: try booting to 2.6.20-15 kernel see if it helps
<gnomefreak> _peerless: 2.6.20 is 7.04
<_peerless> oh my bad
<wols_> and no this is not the problem
<_peerless> im new to this
<wols_> god: and what is connected to your eth1?
<fred__> i installed apache2 and http://localhost still comes up blank any suggestions
<gnomefreak> _peerless: the -16 kernel had issues with hardware detection
<buda> I have a question: is there any chance to make my video card working properly on Xubuntu, although there is no official driver for linux (S3 Trio 3d/2x)
<wols_> buda: define "working properly"
<wols_> use the s3trio driver (i think that's it)
<fred__> i installed apache2 and http://localhost still comes up blank any suggestions
<god> wols_ nothing eth 1 is not used at all
<wols_> god: it is
<Milkma1> Hello people I was just wondering if there is any news about Linux support for Creative's X-Fi sound card?
<wols_> the syslog says so. over and over again. what is it?
<god> wols s3trio driver... is that for me/
<god> ?
<wols_> Milkma1: alspa-project org
<wols_> god: no that's not for you
<gnomefreak> buda: you cant have 3d on that card but it will work properly using vesa
<gnomefreak> wols_: it doesnt work :(
<buda> video files are not playing properly, there's some noise on the left side of the video
<wols_> Milkma1: alsa-project.org rather
<nj786> wols_, so what can i do?
<wols_> gnomefreak: what doesn't?
<fred__> i installed apache2 and http://localhost still comes up blank any suggestions
<crabgrass> hey guys, what's it mean when a process is a zombie?
<GizDrak-Server> !Netatalk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netatalk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HymnToLife> fred__, is apacha running ?
<wols_> nj786: learn to use your firefox and keep alert of the yellow bars
<gnomefreak> wols_: the s3 drivers
<webbhawk> question; i just installed ubuntu, then all the updates, tried to adjust my mouse pointer speed and now it is at it's lowest speed and won't change. any way to fix this?
<GizDrak-Server> !afp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about afp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fred__> im try to determine that
<fred__> i've run the restart command
<fred__> still nothing
<wols_> gnomefreak: I once upon a time ran X fine in S3 drivers. so why not?
<buda> it is using a virge driver, as I can see
<god> wols: maybe there is a problem with the modem compability with ubuntu? for pc i had to use a cd to install the internet conection
<crabgrass> what's it mean when a process is a zombie?
<wols_> unlikely. I asked you a quewstion. answer me
<nj786> wols_ yellow bard?
<nj786> bars***
<gnomefreak> wols_: i have a Laptop with a savage card and never got those drivers to work
<bobbob> anyone have any ideas on the slow mouse issue?
<bobbob> gnome.. maybe
<wols_> crabgrass: /msg dpkg zombie
<imbecile> can someone tell me how to change sources in kismet for ipw3945?  im not sure what im doing.. here is the line i need   "source=none,none,addme" what does this mean?
<gnomefreak> wols_: i cant name one person that got them to work
<god> wols_: the second internet card is not used
<Gnea> finalbeta: did you get xrdp to work?
<wols_> gnomefreak: a savage is no trio. very different cards. totally different drivers
<alexnick> Hey everyone. For the 3rd time my Update Manager has stalled. Anyone know why?
<wols_> gnomefreak: ssavage uses the savage driver btw. trio uses s3
<finalbeta> Gnea: haven't tried
<bobbob> any ideas gnome.. about the slow mouse issue
<bobbob> or anyone else that may have an idea
<Gnea> finalbeta: trying it now
<wols_> and yes savage are useless cards
<bobbob> fresh install.. mouse is stuck on super slow
<dpomp> Windows Wireless Driver or ndiswrapper flashes and doesnt open, can i get some help?
<buda> i know. but where can i find drivers. i've tried on official website and google, but nothing
<wols_> dpomp: "doesn't open"?
<wols_> dpomp: ndiswrapper is no GUI program
<dpomp> it flashes, and closes
<gnomefreak> trio is made by savage iirc and still useless IMHO but feel free to try to get them to work ;)(
<dpomp> it is, it worked before, it started to to work
<wols_> dpomp: it's no gui
<crabgrass> wols_: what?
<dpomp> not to *
<wols_> dpomp: use it in an xterm
<wols_> gnomefreak: s3 trio are NOT savage cards
<wols_> god: it is connected to something
<scorp123> I now get this error: /dev/hda7 has gone 49710 days without being checked ..... 49710 days? :-) Anyone ever seen this message? :-)
<Gnea> finalbeta: hrm, it's trying to work... i'm not too familiar with rdp
<shishirjh> I have been trying to use a PCMCIA wireless card for data transfer, the syslog shows it being recognized at ttyS0 but it doesnot work, anybody help
<alexnick> How do I terminate an unresponsive application?
<bobbob> anyone know what i should do about a mouse stuck on slow
<bobbob> super slow
<bobbob> i changed the setting and now its stuck on super slow
<Gnea> finalbeta: i got the xrdp server to run, but getting tsclient to connect to it is tricky
<wols_> crabgrass: have you done what I told you?
<soundray> alexnick: click on the right upper X and wait for gnome to offer to kill it for you.
<wols_> shishirjh: what chipset?
<finalbeta> Gnea: the rdp client that comes with ubuntu ain't 100% ok. But it should work.
<gnomefreak> wols_: btw ndisgtk is the gui to ndiswrapper
<wols_> alexnick: man kill
<Gnea> finalbeta: i'm actually trying this from a debian system
<crabgrass> wols_: "dpkg zombie" in term returns "dpkg: need an action option"
<wols_> gnomefreak: sure. but ndiswrapper itself has no GUI
<alexnick> man kill?
<shishirjh> My chipset is ATI IXP
<bobbob> mouse is stuck on super super slow setting and it wont let me change it.. anyone???
<fred__> how can i verify that apache2 is running poperly?
<god> wols_: but it is not, i have nothing in it... there is no cable connected...and i don't think that's the problem because in the other pc i only have one internet card
<shishirjh> and the PCMCIA is some local chinese
<scorp123> alexnick: xkill .... then just aim and click on the offending application :)
<wols_> crabgrass: I said /msg dpkg zombie. learn to read what I type
<shishirjh> i couldnot figure it out
<alexnick> sounds good :] 
<bobbob> gnome any ideas for me
<buda> ok.thx guys! i'll try to fix it later... buy!
<bobbob> anything ill try it
<fred__> how can i verify that apache2 is running poperly?
<ryan__> anyone know how to install azureus
<god> wols_ i guess i am stuck with usinf wireless :)
<ryan__> ?
<wols_> god: what card is that then and why does it get dhcp offers from 192.168.1.1?
<crabgrass> wols_: did that to, no response
<buda> i mean bye
<scorp123> fred__: sudo lsof -n -i -P
<krismer> bueno aja q mas voy a hacer
<bobbob> i need help... my mouse is stuck on  slow and it wont let me change it in settings
<scorp123> fred__: lists all running network daemons
<god> wols: that's my ip fo adsl...the modem provides it
<wols_> crabgrass: dpkg is a bot for #debian on this network and has a zombie factoid unles ubotu
<imbecile> can someone tell me how to change sources in kismet for ipw3945?  im not sure what im doing.. here is the line i need   "source=none,none,addme" what does this mean?
<wols_> crabgrass: hop in to #debian for a short time and do the /msg command again
<wols_> god: then why the heck do you use ppp?
<wols_> god: sotp using ppp
<wols_> *stop
<god> wols_ because it is an adsl modem...
<crackintosh> can someone suggest an ubuntu program like menumeters for OS X?
<crabgrass> wols_: ah
<wols_> god: you don#t have a modem, you have a router!
<krismer> aa
<wols_> god: it's no adsl modem, it's arouter
<god> wols_ so how do i set up the internet connection than?
<wols_> with built in modem
<wols_> god: rmeove all pppd stuff
<fred__> scorp123:  i ran that command and apache is not listed
<krismer> try
<god> wols_ how ?
<wols_> god: rest will take care by itself
<wols_> !apt | god
<ubotu> god: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<scorp123> fred__: is anything getting listed on Port 80 ?
<crabgrass> wols_: well... crap. i can't kill a zombie, but the fact that the zombie is running is preventing me from starting the process again. any ideas on what to do?
<crabgrass> wols_: this is a wine process, btw.
<wols_> fred__: sudo netstat -anp |grep LIST
<god> wals_ so i just connect the adsl router and it shall conecct to internet? but where do i put the username and password than?
<wols_> crabgrass: how did you try? kill -9?
<krismer> i cant
<ahorner> hey my homz, i need some help
<crabgrass> wols_: i tried killing the zombie with kill and pkill, no luck.
<wols_> god: your adsl router has username and password
<Asauce> I have a weird problem with my internet connection... I can browse the web and IM just fine, but when I try to download updates or packages it won't work... (this is after manually configuring my wireless card)
<ahorner> its simple but easy
<dpomp> wols, are you familiar with ndiswrapper?
<ahorner> whats the package command for evny
<ahorner> well i mean the last part
<crabgrass> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<ahorner> ..
<ahorner> duh
<gnomefreak> ahorner: dont use envy
<crabgrass> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<ahorner> well im not usin that other piece of crap
<god> wols_ it says modem adsl on it...it can't be the router :(
<fred__> corp123: only thing i see on port 80 is firefox
<ahorner> everybody i talked to before said they had problems wit it
<gnomefreak> ahorner: use the restricted-manager
<ahorner> hell no
<god> wols: i have to put it in manually in windows when i log in to internet
<ahorner> wow
<soundray> Asauce: have you configured a proxy?
<wols_> dpomp: familiar enough that I know it doesn't depend on X
<scorp123> fred__: sudo netstat -ln
<ahorner> god people somebody give me the packagename or link to envy please
<wols_> god: what device is it? what model/brand?
<nickrud> god, try pointing your browser at 192.168.0.1 ; if it's like most of the asdl modems or routers I've used, you can set up it up from there
<ahorner> not to be rusde.
<ahorner> or 192.168.1.1
<wols_> nickrud: it's 192.168.1.1
<gnomefreak> ahorner: join #ubuntu-offtopic for unsupported help
<ahorner> ya
<ahorner> ok..
<fred__> corp: what am i looking for here
<fred__> ?
<dpomp> wols, when i do ndiswrapper -a net5211, it says where 'devid' is either PCIDD or USBID of the form XXXX:XXXX, as reported by 'lspci -n' or 'lsub' for the card, so how do i add my wireless card in xterm?
<wols_> !envy | ahorner
<ubotu> ahorner: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<god> d-link dsl-302t
<scorp123> fred__: check the upper half of the output if there is anything saying "0.0.0.0: 80"
<nickrud> wols_, not mine, well true I've only used a half dozen or so, but they all were 0.1
<ahorner> ...
<wols_> dpomp:  find out the pci id or usb id
<Gnea> finalbeta: hrm, i almost have it working...
<dpomp> how?
<god> wols_d-link dsl-302t
<wols_> nickrud: mine is .2.1 even and mayn are 1.1
<DemisM> anyone use nm-applet?
<fred__> corp: nothing on port 80 there
<Gnea> finalbeta: xrdp runs on the remote ubuntu system, tsclient will connect to it and ask for a user/pass
<nickrud> wols_, but the key is to heck with anything but setting up the modem directly
<gnomefreak> dpomp: try lspci
<ahorner> anybody know why when ii install feisty on my emachines w3502, it wont recognize it as a boot disk
<Gnea> finalbeta: looks like it works just fine, not entirely sure how to get it going from there tho
<finalbeta> Gnea: great, you got it working then? Or the password you input is not accepted?
<dpomp> infront of the card name is 02:02.0
<dpomp> is that it?
<Gnea> finalbeta: well i put in password and it recycles back to the user/pass screen
<soundray> ahorner: probably something went wrong at the grub stage. Follow the Recovering... instructions from ubotu:
<soundray> !grub | ahorner
<ubotu> ahorner: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gnomefreak> ahorner: your bios are not set to boot from cd
<wols_> god: look on your manual on page 16. or look at page 16 here: http://dlink-me.com/ftp/modems/DSL-302T/DSL302T_Manual_2_00.pdf
<finalbeta> Gnea: don't know how that rdp client is bound to the system, in windows it just takes the user to the logon screen. And you start a normal session from there. In linux it can't be that easy, so I don't know, you probably need to set some options as to how you want it working.
<Gnea> finalbeta: oh wait, i just had to wait.. holy ****, it works!
<ahorner> gnome.
<Gnea> it just loaded E
<ahorner> i already installed it
<wols_> god: you remove ALL ppp stuff and then use a browser to connect to http://192.168.1.1 and there you configure it
<Gnea> finalbeta: oh... it's that easy
<ahorner> im not retarded, i know how set it to boot fomr the hd
<GizDrak-Server> Anyone know anything about netatalk and users. I can get only 1 out of my 3 accounts to login to the netatalk volumes. but there seems to be nothing wrong with the accounts.
<DemisM> in nm-applet if i change it to manual config how cna i change it back? Now when i left click i don't get a list of networks like before or anything similar, any ideas?
<finalbeta> Gnea: nice, I hope it's as fast as on windows, it's also encrypted.
<wols_> god: you enter usename password there on the modem and let it connect
<ahorner> but it thinks theres nothing on the hd to boot fromn
<Gnea> finalbeta: yeah, this is MUCH better than vnc... wow
<capiira> hmmm what is a good secure trustful ftp server with lot of features?
<soundray> ahorner: did you get mine and ubotu's messages?
<ahorner> no
<Tremitos> you tell me ;)
<shut-> can i make it so ubuntu and windows are installeD?
<soundray> ahorner: probably something went wrong at the grub stage. Follow the Recovering... instructions from ubotu:
<soundray> !grub | ahorner
<ubotu> ahorner: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ahorner> ehh
<ahorner> i got it
<nickrud> !dualboot | shut
<ubotu> shut: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<ahorner> i just put 6.1 on and ill upgrade in a bit
<ahorner> im using it now.
<simpleH> Hi, my startup is hanging for a few minutes at configuring network interfaces, what should I do?
<slowfast> I boot into Kubuntu.  However, when I log out and log into a new gnome session, the window do not have any title bars.  When I attempt to execute a gnome program, e.g., gdmflexiserver, the error message "GDM (The GNOME Display Manager) is not running"  How can I fix this?
<dpomp> wols_, this is what i get is lspci, 02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<dpomp> whats the ID?
<Gnea> finalbeta: hrm, i can't move windows around in it... weird
<god> wols_ ok thank you...it is just that i had tu use a software packeage for pc
<god> wols_ thanks a lot
<livingdaylight> i've installed Democracy through Synaptic but i can't find it anywhere in my Applications Menu... anone got any ideas?
<god> u r the best :)
<god> good bie
<wols_> god: if you do that you shouldn't need a software package anymore
<EI-GrAd> Hello!... Is there anybody wrote drivers? sorry for my english... Need to make up webcam on Acer... not by Logitech... by ALi... it seems to be there is no driver for it...
<ahorner> uhh
<ahorner> www.acer.com
<wols_> EI-GrAd: unlikely you find a usb webcma driver programmer here. very unlikely
<finalbeta> Gnea: if you have a vnc server running at the same time, it might give problems.
<EI-GrAd> no intresting there
<nickrud> livingdaylight, dpkg -L <packagename> | grep bin ; that will tell you the executables in the package, and you can then add it to the menu
<ahorner> el-grad if it came with your machine, go to acer's site and download the driers there
<ahorner> drivers*
<fr3ddy> anyone know how to boot a laptop from network plz ?
<dpomp> how do i get the pic id?
<imbecile> can someone tell me how to change sources in kismet for ipw3945?  im not sure what im doing.. here is the line i need   "source=none,none,addme" what does this mean?
<Gnea> finalbeta: oh wait, i just had to tell tsclient to let it use window manager borders - works now
<Gnea> finalbeta: this is pretty nice. so what was the problem?
<finalbeta> Gnea: no problem, just asked if anyone had tried it. I'll probably install it myself now. Since I dislike VNC so much.
<HariYukai> Hey, um, I need a little help here please.
<wols_> dpomp: lspci
<fred__> how do i get apache2 running... installed with sudo apt-get install apache2 but localhost comes up blank
<simpleH> can anyone tell me what might be wrong with my ubuntu hanging at "Configuring network interfaces" at startup?
<wols_> fred__: /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<dpomp> i tried that, i got 02:02 but it says its an invalid id
<t2> hi,  are there any problems with tor and privoxy on feisty ?   I followed all steps from ubuntu forums including editing privoxy config file and yet websites do not load in firefox after i enable tor with TorButton extension.. any idea what could be happening ?
<HariYukai> Can someone tell me where I'm supposed to put this?: Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600] 
<HariYukai> (C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
<HariYukai> C:\Documents and Settings\Owner> ipconfig
<HariYukai> Windows IP Configuration
<HariYukai> Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:
<HariYukai>         Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
<HariYukai>         IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.2
<fred__> wols: that doesn't do it
<HariYukai>         Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
<HariYukai>         Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
<soundray> EI-GrAd: is your camera listed when you type lspci or lsusb?
<wols_> simpleH: no dhcpserver found probably
<HariYukai> C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>
<ahorner> i keep getting a dependency is not satisfiable: module assistant error when i go to nstall envy
<wols_> HariYukai: n a pastebin!
<HariYukai> What's a pastebin?
<Gnea> finalbeta: it's easy - make && make install && export PATH="${PATH}:/usr/local/xrdp" && export LD_LIBRARY_PATH="/usr/local/xrdp" && xrdp_control.sh start
<scorp123> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<livingdaylight> nickrud, thx
<HariYukai> Ohhhhh!
<Gnea> finalbeta: all as root
<wols_> fred__: eithre you give me more error messages to work with or you are on your own
<EI-GrAd>  soundray, yes... it listed as  "Bus 005 Device 007: ID 0402:5602 ALi Corp. "
<HariYukai> But anyways, sorry for the flood.
<wols_> 2doesn't do" is no error message
<finalbeta> Gnea, I'll try right now then.
<simpleH> wols_: it takes like a minute to get past that stage at bootup...there isn't an ethernet cable plugged in, I'm just using wireless
<fred__> ok when i run that command ... nothing happens
<fred__> just returns to prompt
<dennis__> have an  issue with USB stick sandisk cruzer  4 gig
<Gnea> oh WOW, the wireless epplet is actually *working*
<HariYukai> But anwyays, about said text; Where am I supposed to put it in Ubuntu?
<fred__> when i type in http://localhost   .... nothing there either
<nickrud> livingdaylight, yw
<wols_> fred__: I asked you to run a command some time ago. do that
<fred__> i did
<ahorner> dennis i have the same flash dirve :) i love it
<wols_> HariYukai: man interfaces. but it looks like dhcp to me, so no need
<dennis__> ehhm it fails to mount  properly ..
<HariYukai> Main interfaces? Dhcp?
<HariYukai> Well, okies.
<wols_> fred__: then there are error logs. look at them
<ahorner> umm
<HariYukai> I'll try it.
<nickrud> imbecile, something like ipw3945,eth0,Ilikethisname
<ahorner> do sudo fdisk -l
<ahorner> thats an L
<ahorner> lol
<imbecile> nickrud,  ty
<wols_> ahorner: what card? and is the interface listed when you do /sbin/ifconfig -a ?
<dennis__> ehm  tried that   first  sudo su  got #  tried then fdisk -l  .. it hangs
<ahorner> wols what are you talking about
<soundray> EI-GrAd: it seems that there is no mature driver at present. Have a look at this article: http://mediakey.dk/~cc/bisoncam-ali-m5603c-linux-driver-round-up/
<dennis__> cheers
<ahorner> hmm
<ahorner> is it possible for you to format it on a different computer?
<wols_> ahorner: nothing. he's gone
<ahorner> oh
<fred__> wols: where are these apache error logs located at?
<alexnick> I'm having some problems with Synaptic.
<EI-GrAd> soundray , i saw..)
<wols_> fred__: where all logs are /var/log/
<ahorner> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<wols_> fred__: also, dpkg -l |grep apache
<livingdaylight> nickrud, dpkg -L democracy  | grep bin             and it says that it is not installed; i tried with capital D too but that produced the same result, yet i clearly installed it with synaptic?! :o
<alexnick> I tried running 'dpkg --configure -a' but it says I need a superuser priviledge.
<dennis__> I'll try that ..   not to worry  cheers
<simpleH> how would I lower the priority of networking in the boot process? so it doesn't hang at "configuring network interfaces" for 3 minutes or so?
<wols_> livingdaylight: dpkg -l |grep emocracy
<wols_> simpleH: you don't. you remove the auto eth0 from /etc/network/interfaces
<wols_> alexnick: sudo
<fred__> wols: root@ubuntu:/# dpkg -l | grep apache
<fred__> rc  apache                                     1.3.34-4.1                             versatile, high-performance HTTP server
<fred__> ii  apache-common                              1.3.34-4.1                             support files for all Apache webservers
<fred__> ii  apache2                                    2.2.3-3.2build1                        Next generation, scalable, extendable web se
<fred__> ii  apache2-mpm-prefork                        2.2.3-3.2build1                        Traditional model for Apache HTTPD 2.1
<fred__> ii  apache2-utils                              2.2.3-3.2build1                        utility programs for webservers
<kaktuskatta> Hi! Is it possible to remove libmtp 0.1.3 without removing Amarok? I want to use libmtp 0.1.5 because I need it when running Gnomad!
<fred__> ii  apache2.2-common                           2.2.3-3.2build1                        Next generation, scalable, extendable web se
<wols_> fred__: stop!
<fred__> ii  libapache2-mod-auth-mysql                  4.3.9-2.1ubuntu2                       Apache 2 module for MySQL authentication
<fred__> ii  libapache2-mod-bt                          0.0.19+p4.2296-1ubuntu1                BitTorrent tracker for the Apache2 web serve
<fred__> ii  libapache2-mod-php5                        5.2.1-0ubuntu1.2                       server-side, HTML-embedded scripting languag
<simpleH> wols_: ok, I'll try that
* wols_ /ignores fred
<kaktuskatta> PM please
<fred__> ii  php5-apache2-mod-bt                        0.0.19+p4.2296-1ubuntu1                PHP bindings for mod_bt
<fred__> root@ubuntu:/#
<ahorner> !pastebin
<fred__> ok
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wols_> kaktuskatta: install libmtp 0.1.5 then
<PIPBoy_> can anyone tell me how to eject my cdrom from the command line?
<wols_> PIPBoy_: man eject
<PIPBoy_> i cant get it to eject its telling me i need to be root
<wols_> sudo then
<soundray> PIPBoy_: sudo eject /dev/cdrom
<kaktuskatta> wols_: But How can I set up Amarok to use that version of libmtp instead of 0.1.3 which is suggested in Synaptic?
<fred__> im just trying to get this resolved, read tons of how tos, and all through the ubuntu boards
<livingdaylight> wols_, thanks again... but it still doesn't tell me where it is or how i can launch it
<wols_> kaktuskatta: what happens if you apt-get install 0.1.5? pastebin it please
<wols_> livingdaylight: what does it say?
<PIPBoy_> THANKS!
<iTurtle> Hi. How can I view the workspace cube with desktop effects?
<Geoffrey2> is there anything additional I need to add to make Totem Movie Player play DVDs?
<ahorner> urgh
<ahorner> decoder..
<wols_> !effects | iTurtle
<ubotu> iTurtle: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<iTurtle> wols_:thanks
<wols_> !dvd | Geoffrey2
<PIPBoy_> bye all! thanks for the help!
<ubotu> Geoffrey2: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<nickrud> !libdvdcss | Geoffrey2
<ahorner> i need to know why envy isnt installing right..
<wols_> !envy | ahorner
<PIPBoy_> oh actually, can anyone tell me what the difference between kde and gnome is? like is one better than the other?
<ubotu> ahorner: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<simpleH> wols_: remove "auto eth0" and nothing else from /etc/network/interfaces ?
<nickrud> livingdaylight, if it showed as installed, add the | grep bin.
<wols_> simpleH: yes
<simpleH> alright, thanks
<wols_> PIPBoy_: it's just different. and people love choice
<darwin81> My cursor keeps randomly disappearing in Firefox.
<soundray> PIPBoy_: it's a matter of taste. KDE generally leaves you more choices, while gnome is not as easy to mess up.
<jrib> PIPBoy_: try both and see what you like (you can install both and choose at login)
<wols_> livingdaylight: I am waiting
<Geoffrey2> nickrud, I instlled libdvdcss2, when I go to play the DVD, I get a message...Totem could not play 'dvd:/'.  There is no plugin to handle this movie.
<ahorner> stupid ebuntu not really supporting envy any more >_<
<ahorner> ubuntu*
<wols_> Geoffrey2: mpeg2 codecs installed?
<ahorner> i think i might've gotten it thought
<livingdaylight> wols_, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26792/
<nickrud> Geoffrey2, try installing totem-xine ,
<finalbeta> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<carajea1> anyone know how to gain permission on ubuntu to let me right to my second hard drive? I can not even copy a folder over to it.
<finalbeta> Gnea: The make already errors out for me : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26793/
<ahorner> is there a terminal command for beryl?
<wols_> livingdaylight: dpkg -L democracy-player |grep bin
<soundray> carajea1: is it mounted?
<wols_> !effects | ahorner
<ubotu> ahorner: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<ahorner> ..
<ahorner> u wish
<ahorner> lol
<criptical> does anyone know how to add the Universe and Multiverse Repositories?
<kaktuskatta> wols_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26794/
<soundray> !repos > criptical, please read the private message from ubotu
<ahorner> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<acke> hey guys, i want to set up a audio studio. what audio recording applications are there for ubuntu for recording and mixing audio?
<livingdaylight> wols_, now it says its not there again :S
<livingdaylight> wols_, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26795/
<wols_> info libmpt5
<ahorner> criptical: go to system, administration, synaptic manager and tell me when you're there
<frojnd> how can I make screen shot with vlc ?
<ahorner> applications>accessories>take screenshot
<wols_> livingdaylight: dpkg -L democracyplayer |grep bin
<Geoffrey2> wols_, libmpeg2-4?
<carajea1> yes it is mounted
<carajea1> i can see it and access the files i just need to copy to it
<kaktuskatta> wols_: any idea?
<Geoffrey2> nickrud, totem-xine is the version I have installed
<Blissex> ack: lots, quite professional ones. There are a number of ''audio and GNU/Linux'' sites out there...
<carajea1> and it wont let me
<Blissex> acke: lots, quite professional ones. There are a number of ''audio and GNU/Linux'' sites out there...
<criptical> I am there
<wols_> !info libmtp5
<ubotu> libmtp5: Implementation of Microsoft's MTP. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.3-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 90 kB, installed size 312 kB
<Tikka> gnomefreak, sorry for delayed reply http://rafb.net/p/AXaNmf73.html
<wols_> kaktuskatta: where do you expect to get 0.1.5 from?
<nickrud> Geoffrey2, how'd you install the libdvdcss?
<ahorner> in my pants
<Tikka> anyone know why grep and cat would play up, claiming an invalid parameter.. such as.. cat * will claim that -a was used. grep also errors with a different parameter. http://rafb.net/p/AXaNmf73.html
<Blissex> acke: look at this list of audio software: http://demudi.agnula.info/wiki/DocumentsSoftware
<kaktuskatta> wols_: I have already installed that manually through the gnomad oages
<kaktuskatta> wols_: pages*
<acke> blissex youve got some application names for me to take down on paper? hould you help me get a list or something?
<Blissex> Tikka: that's pretty obvious.
<acke> Blissex: ooh ill look there
<wols_> kaktuskatta: why and how?
<soundray> carajea1: what's the mountpoint?
<Tikka> Blissex, yea?
<kaktuskatta> wols_: http://gnomad2.sourceforge.net/
<wols_> kaktuskatta: and how?
<Blissex> acke: you got some files with names beginning with "-".
<kaktuskatta> wols_: That was the recommended software for my player
<Geoffrey2> nickrud, through Synaptic
<livingdaylight> wols_, at last ^^ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26796/ and now i create launcher with path pointing to /usr/bin ?
<wols_> !info gnomad
<ubotu> Package gnomad does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Tikka> Blissex, http://rafb.net/p/7fYJaC74.html different install
<wols_> livingdaylight: sure. whever it is
<kaktuskatta> They also recommended me to upgrade to the latest version since 0.1.3 doesn't work with Gnomad
<nickrud> Geoffrey2, you added a repo for that then
<Blissex> Tikka: just write "./*" instead of just "*", and miracles will happen.
<kaktuskatta> wols_: manual installation from source
<Geoffrey2> nickrud, yes
<livingdaylight> wols_, is this my line? /usr/bin/democracyplayer.real
<wols_> livingdaylight: probably. never run it. jsut try it in a xterm
<Blissex> Tikka: alternatively 'grp [options]  -- *'
<ahorner> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<doobeh> Is it possible to install Ubuntu from the shell, or do you have to go via the GUI?
<Tikka> Blissex, thats the first time its happened to me. thanks for solving :)
<wols_> doobeh: alternate install de. or when it's installed, use aptitude to install stuff
<wols_> all on the CLI
<Geoffrey2> nickrud, it's libdvdcss2 from the mediabuntu repository
<carajea1> sda2
<livingdaylight> wolki, xterm = konsole?
<Blissex> Tikka: the big point here is that "*" is expanded _before_ the command is run, which is different from other operating systems and shells.
<mike3_> Is the linux kernel under Ubuntu compiled to have every single module enabled? The udev to detect all necessary modules to auto load?
<wols_> livingdaylight: sure. anything that's your xterm
<carajea1> here is another small question i dowloaded a dvd iso how do i burn it in linux???
<nickrud> Geoffrey2, huh. I just realized I haven't installed dvdcss on this machine. A few secs
<wols_> mike3_: mostly yes. sorta
<wols_> mike3_: but some hardware needs special firmware for example
<mike3_> wols_, what do you mean sorta?
<scorp123> carajea1: k3b
<wols_> carajea1: k3b, gnomebaker
<doobeh> wols, what's de. short for? :)
<mike3_> well some hardware isn't supported. I know that
<wols_> mike3_: that not all can be included in a immediately working way
<doobeh> "alternate install de." could you explain that a little more? :)
<Tikka> Blissex, yea i understand that. although cat and grep can normally take multiple filenames so why did it not work properly that time ?
<carajea1> now it has to be bootable
<wols_> doobeh: de = CD. typo
<Blissex> Tikka: because some files have names beginning with "-".
<mike3_> wols_, what?
<wols_> carajea1: doesn#t matter. just burn it as image
<carajea1> which is better or should i say easier
<doobeh> Ahh, okay, alternate cd.  Brilliant, thanks wols
<soundray> carajea1: what about your other question? You stopped replying to me.
<Tikka> Blissex, ahhhh damn it! hah. ok thanks lol.
<carajea1> i followed the ubuntu fiesty guide and it seems easy just write click and hit write
<Tikka> Blissex, much appreciated :D
<wols_> mike3_: I already answered you
<Blissex> Tikka: so if you say "./*" they no longer begin with a "-"....
<carajea1> but i do need to get that other drive mounted so i can save some stuff to it
<mike3_> wols_, Does udev do the auto detecting?
<carajea1> its is sda2
<wols_> mike3_: usually yes
<Tikka> Blissex, yea i can see what you mean now. makes total sense.
<mike3_> usually? What would be the alternative then?
<scorp123> mike3_: prayers? :)
<carajea1> its /media/Storage is the full name
<wols_> mike3_: do your question lead to something ubuntu specific?
<acke> blissex starting with "-" ?
<kaktuskatta> wols_: For some reason I managed to get it to work by adding and removing libmtp 0.1.3 once more
<criptical> does anyone know how to add the Universe and Multiverse Repositories?
<wols_> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<XiXaQ> how can I configure how often the clock if synchronized with ntp servers?
<Blissex> acke: "echo a > ./-file; cat -file"
<wols_> !easysource | criptical
<ubotu> criptical: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ryan__> hey does anyone know if feisty fawn can read and write nfts without any special software?
<scorp123> !ntfs
<wols_> !ntfs-3g | ryan__
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ubotu> ryan__: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ryan__> so it doesnt come standard?
<mike3_> wols_, No I am new to Ubuntu and I just have some questions
<scorp123> ryan__: NTFS is a Microsoft thing ...
<A[D] minS> !drupal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drupal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ryan__> lol yes thanks scorp for the obvious
<ryan__> I have a dual boot system
<ryan__> with xp
<hosk> so occasionally my system will hang for a half second and the last letter i typed will turn into about 166666666, i mean 8, is there a way to fix that
<ryan__> Im just moving files from the windows partition
<A[D] minS> Guys
<A[D] minS> i installed drupal
<A[D] minS> but to be honest i duno where it installed
<Tikka> A[D] minS why?
<Tikka> ;p
<A[D] minS> or where i should fined the files
<Asauce> I have this weird problem... I manually configured my wireless card, and I can now browse the net and IM just fine, but the downloading updates and packages doesn't work.
<W3ird_N3rd> is it normal for Kaffeine to take 20 seconds to start, and 12 seconds for firefox?
<TaJMoX> asauce try sudo apt-get update
<ndee> not really an ubuntu question but how would you search for sounds of rain on google?
<TaJMoX> ndee : rain filetype:wav
<W3ird_N3rd> http://www.altavista.com/audio/results?itag=ody&q=rain&maf=mp3&maf=wav&maf=msmedia&maf=realmedia&maf=aiff&maf=other&mad=all ?
<Asauce> "apt-get update" it won't connect.
<HariYukai> Sorry to sound dumb, but where's the "Main interfaces"?
<Flannel> Asauce: what errors does it give?
<darwin81> Azureus is still crashing when it starts for me.
<acke> Blissex: guess not
<kanpachi> hello, i'm using feisty, and i installed the nvidia driver via the envy script, and it feels abit sluggish, esp when using rhytmbox with epiphany, what do i do please?
<Asauce> "Cannot resolve securty.ubuntu.com" or something to that extent.
<ryan__> do you ever need to defrag in ubuntu?
<carajea1> ok this is crazy i cant boot to any disk cause of an unclean logfile
<wols_> !envy | kanpachi
<ubotu> kanpachi: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<carajea1> im getting really angry
<carajea1> all i need to do is save wow
<wols_> ryan__: not really. there are some corner cases but they are very rare
<PIPBoy_> yeah id like to know if you ever have to defrag ubuntu also
<Littlebob> when installing ubuntu with windows on another partition will the installer set it up to dual boot?
<kanpachi> is there any way back? i mean, will it be ok if i uninstall it now?
<ryan__> ok excellent
<wols_> Littlebob: yes
<ryan__> is a swap file necessary for regular every computing use?
<wols_> kanpachi: don't ask us. ask envy
<Littlebob> wols_: thanks
<ryan__> everday**
<Bassetts> is there a guide to doing a dist upgrade?
<W3ird_N3rd> is it normal for firefox to take 12 seconds to start after a cold boot?
<wols_> ryan__: it's recommended. doesn't have to be big
<PIPBoy_> do you ever have to defrag ubuntu?
<Flannel> !upgrade | Bassetts
<ubotu> Bassetts: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Bassetts> thanks Flannel
<Tikka> W3ird_N3rd: using any addons ?
<dyrne> PIPBoy_: answer to defrag is no. the file system is sort of 'self correcting'
<ryan__> ok I made one but it didnt work out during the installation
<ryan__> so I skipped it
<wols_> dyrne: to a degree, yes
<W3ird_N3rd> Tikka: all applications load slowly. Kaffeine takes 20 seconds
<HariYukai> ...Help me someone? Please? ^^;;
<ryan__> is there anyway to add one after the fact?
<wols_> ryan__: you can later use a swap file
<W3ird_N3rd> Wine takes 8 seconds
<wols_> ryan__: there is. but manually. or a swap fil
<wols_> file
<ryan__> ok is there any guides to adding one after you installed ubuntu
<Asauce> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=419709 That's the guide I used, and as I said.. it half works.
<Tikka> W3ird_N3rd: maybe hdparm may help
<Tikka> W3ird_N3rd, that or prelinking
<wols_> W3ird_N3rd: dmesg|grep dma
<wols_> W3ird_N3rd: dmesg|grep -i dma
<W3ird_N3rd> harddisk seems ok
<Flannel> !swap | ryan__
<ubotu> ryan__: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<wols_> W3ird_N3rd: hdparm -tT /dev/sda (or /dev/hda). what speeds do you get?
<ryan__> what does !swap Ryan mean?
<ryan__> lol
<htraki> hi,everyone
<wols_> ryan__: it's a command for ubotu as you can see
<wols_> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ryan__> what does it do?
<wols_> it's a bot
<ryan__> loads up info for me on here?
<htraki> Does anybody know where can I get ntfs-3g binary for edgy
<scorp123> ryan__: duuuude, read the chat window, yes?
<htraki> ?
<scorp123> !ntfs-3g
<supremesonic> !wanna talk?
<wols_> htraki: check backports
<asherZ> Hi im having trouble w/ ubuntu fiesty "system > preferences > main menu" it wont load =[
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wanna talk? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wols_> supremesonic: don't do this
<ryan__> good god people
<ryan__> heh
<ryan__> simple questions
<supremesonic> wols_ he said he didn't wanna talk :(
<wols_> supremesonic: I wouldn't wanna talk with you either
<W3ird_N3rd> wols_: 751MB/s cached and 32,39MB/s buffered
<supremesonic> wols_ I don't wanna talk with you either
<wols_> W3ird_N3rd: whard kind of disk?
<W3ird_N3rd> Samsung 40GB laptop drive
<W3ird_N3rd> mounted in a desktop
<Kaitlyn2004> I have no idea where I would ask this question.. .so I'll ask here :). I am trying my motherboard out of a case... how do I turn it on? :)
<wols_> W3ird_N3rd: then it's possible
<wols_> notebook drives are slow
<W3ird_N3rd> yes, but 12 seconds for firefox and 20 for kaffeine?
<wols_> Kaitlyn2004: #hardware
<asherZ> anyone know how to get main menu config editor in system.. preferences working again??
<wols_> W3ird_N3rd: low RAM?
<W3ird_N3rd> 1GB PC3200
<ryan__> interestingly I made a swap file with more than 2 gigs
<HariYukai> So, um...
<HariYukai> Where's the "Main interfaces" located on Ubuntu?
<ryan__> in gparted and then when I went to install ubuntu it didnt recognize the swap file as bigger than 1 kb
<soundray> HariYukai: System-Administration-Network
<doobeh> Kaitlyn2004: you need to create a connection between the jumpers used on the power switch
<doobeh> that's all your power button does
<ryan__> I even reformated it in ubuntu as a swap during the installation
<nickrud> asherZ, try running alacarte in a terminal (that's what's run by the menu item)
<HariYukai> Alright, thanks! ^_^
<wols_> ryan__: you make a swapfile with ubuntu you can't do it outside
<wols_> and you need ro format it too. mkfs.swap for example
<asherZ> nickrud~ thx ill try it now
<ryan__> I made it with gparted
<W3ird_N3rd> any other ideas wols_?
<ryan__> a swap file partition
<soundray> W3ird_N3rd: run 'top' in a terminal to see if something is hogging the CPU
<W3ird_N3rd> nope
<asherZ> nickrud, it gave me importerror: no module name Alacarte.MainWindow
<frandavid100> hi guys
<W3ird_N3rd> vino-server takes some CPU time, but live it's just as slow.
<frandavid100> where are packages downloaded through synaptic stored?
<teamwork> W3ird_N3rd, wols_ , localhost not set up correctly, perhaps?
<soundray> W3ird_N3rd: if you exit firefox and start it again, does it come up quick?
<W3ird_N3rd> yes when I do that it's very quick
<nickrud> asherZ, try sudo aptitude reinstall alacarte
<asherZ> nickrud, ok thanks 1 sec
<W3ird_N3rd> kaffeine also loads in 2 secs if I close it and start it again soundray
<ryan__> anyone know how to resolve skype problems?
<htraki> Thanks
<ryan__> like poor mic quality etc
<W3ird_N3rd> only the first time takes 20 secs (12 for firefox)
<soundray> W3ird_N3rd: so the problem is in the IDE subsystem
<rebelfallen> Is there any way to run VirtualBox with Ubuntu on my Windows XP machine? Seems there is no mouse control
<nickrud> frandavid100, /var/cache/apt/archives
<W3ird_N3rd> soundray, I guess so, but the harddrive seems to be fine?
<ryan__> anyway thanks
<ryan__> peace
<soundray> W3ird_N3rd: what do you get from 'sudo hdparm -tT /dev/hda' (just the two rates)
<frandavid100> thanks nickrud
<W3ird_N3rd> wols_: 751MB/s cached and 32,39MB/s buffered
<asherZ> nickrud, thanks dude. now runs frm systm> pref> main menu =] 
<W3ird_N3rd> soundray: 751MB/s cached and 32,39MB/s buffered
<Brendan_in_Brazi> need help installing feisty on compaq pII 350mhz. error on install says bios is too old (1998 - needs >2000). There is no >2000 bios available!
<nickrud> asherZ, it's strange that that file disappeared
<soundray> W3ird_N3rd: installing kaffeine here to compare startup time...
<imbecile> how do i turn off/reenable my connection for kismet?
<ahorner> is graphic sudo gksudo?
<yurimxpxman> what's a good P2P app that doesn't use the Gnutella network?
<asherZ> nickrud yeah man seems weird.. i am using beyrl with emerald disabled uninstalled compiz and evolution. and changed some stuff nothing to do with alacarte tho :s
<ahorner> yurimxpxman: ares
<scorp123> yurimxpxman: Azureus
<mvlinux> hi ppl
<|Porsche> hey how can i retrive my nickserv password?
<yurimxpxman> ahorner: thanks
<ahorner> no prblem
<soundray> W3ird_N3rd: sry, doesn't work (I'm probably missing KDE components). How long does oowriter take to start?
<yurimxpxman> scorp123: non-bittorrent.. I can't find what I'm looking for on BT
<Veinor> Can anybody recommend an application that's good for reminders, etc.? Like Evolution, but without the e-mail stuff.
<nickrud> |Porsche, ask in #freenode
<imbecile> yurimxpxman,  azureus,amule
<ahorner> try emule im not sure if its p2p or bt
<scorp123> yurimxpxman: then you're hanging out at the wrong trackers :)
<mvlinux> form where i can get some software URL's to install from it using APT ?
<imbecile> ahorner,  its p2p
<ahorner> ok
<yurimxpxman> scorp123: I'm looking for some extremely rare tracks
<nickrud> !seveas | mvlinux
<ubotu> mvlinux: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<asherZ> i have one more thing thats bugging me though. when i use mouse1 to click on taskbar menu "apps etc" there is a dotted border that appears around it how to i disable it?? anyone know?
<ahorner> yurimxpman: try emule also
<soundray> !software > mvlinux, please read ubotu's private message
<imbecile> yurimxpxman,  you are better off using irc then
<scorp123> yurimxpxman: yes, IRC ......
<TaJMoX> ahorner you mean amule
<yurimxpxman> imbecile: IRC for P2P?
<ahorner> TaJMoX: no emule
<ekso> hey! why i cant find pidgin in the repositories?
<scorp123> yurimxpxman: yes, IRC can be used for P2P too :-)
<ahorner> elso: its now gaim
<mvlinux> thanx there :)
<TaJMoX> ahorner in wine ?
<yurimxpxman> scorp123: how would I go about finding what I need over IRC?
<TaJMoX> ahorner : i could never get good rates
<ahorner> im not sure i dont know it its for windows only
<TaJMoX> yurimxpxman : efnet
<scorp123> yurimxpxman: check some IRC servers, find if they have "interesting" channels ... e.g. #music ... or stuff like that.
<Brendan_in_Brazi> need help installing feisty on compaq pII 350mhz. error on install says bios is too old (1998 - needs >2000). There is no >2000 bios available!
<imbecile> yurimxpxman,  try packetnews.com  it is chock full of popups though
<TaJMoX> we're not supposed to be discussing illegal activities
<ahorner>  Brendan_in_Brazi: new computer :-p
<scorp123> yurimxpxman: join those channels and be **extremely nice** and the people there will tell you the rest :-)
<dvs01> how do i check what version of ubuntu im running?
<imbecile> TaJMoX,  open source music ;P
<intangir> is there a way i can install a bunch of 32bit libraries from packages on a 64bit ubuntu install?
<W3ird_N3rd> soundray: approx 8 secs
<ahorner> dvs01: umm when did u install it
<marion> hey for glchess in 3D i've message "OpenGL Python bindings" and "GtkGLExt Python bindings" not exist, help me !!!
<TaJMoX> dvs01 uname -a
<intangir> i want to install alot of 32libs so i can run 32bit apps
<TaJMoX> dvs01 sorry thats not right
<dvs01> yea
<ahorner> intangir: can you do sudo apt-get update?
<jrib> !3dchess > marion (see the private message from ubotu)
<ahorner> nvm i dont know what im talking abvout
<ahorner> omg my ati driver is hige
<ahorner> huge* 51 megs
<soundray> W3ird_N3rd: 14 seconds here, my HD is almost the same as yours in terms of transfer rates. I think you'll have to live with it or get a faster disk...
<soundray> dvs01: cat /etc/lsb-release
<W3ird_N3rd> soundray: I'll see if the prelinking works/helps. I wouldn't mind having the most-used applications constantly in memory
<danh_> how do i join a wireless network without using wifi-radar ?
<ahorner> W3ird_N3rd: doesnt ubuntu have a prefetch like cache?
<soundray> W3ird_N3rd: good idea, esp. considering you have a gig.
<W3ird_N3rd> ahorner: I don't know
<dyrne> danh_: what is your device name? ath0 wlan0?
<xeno_> Say, it appears my Feisty only sees my cdrw as a readonly device.
<ahorner> danh_: do you mean like driectly typing in the ssid?
<W3ird_N3rd> soundray, yes that's what I was thinking. About 900MB or so of it is unused anyway.
<TaJMoX> dvs01 lsb_release -a
<imbecile> yurimxpxman,  pm me
<danh_> dyrne: avah
<scorp123> dyrne: BTW thanks dude ... your hint about that "job control tty stuff" worked perfectly :)
<Elko> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+setgoals wassup?
<kromo> there is a way to force a program to use a gettext .mo file?
<danh_> dyrne: eth1:avah
<xeno_> root@radioflyer:/home/xeno/Desktop# dd if=gutsy-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/scd0
<xeno_> dd: opening `/dev/scd0': Read-only file system
<dyrne> danh_: 1) iwlist wlan0 scan   2) sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid networkname  3) dhclient wlan0
<dyrne> danh_: where wlan0 is whatever
<soundray> xeno_: that's not how you burn CDs
<dyrne> scorp123: np
<ahorner> dangit
<ahorner> somebody give me tarball
<xeno_> Please correct me then.
<yurimxpxman> imbecile: you've got a PM ;-)
<xeno_> xfburn isn't working either.
<ahorner> sudo apt-get install tarball?
<W3ird_N3rd> ahorner: can I enable that somewhere?
<danh_> dyrne: I get eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<TaJMoX> ahorner make your own : tar cvf tarfile.tar /pathtofiles/*
<soundray> xeno_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<xeno_> Thank you.
<dyrne> danh_: does it work with wifiradar right now?
<W3ird_N3rd> I just want 3 specific applications constantly in memory
<ahorner> W3ird_N3rd: i dont know i was asking you if you knew if there was one or not
<intel202020> CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT,
<intel202020> CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT, CUNT,
<ahorner> lol
<TaJMoX> nice
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@72-255-89-208.client.stsn.net]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<intangir> baned
<ahorner> lol
<Otacon22> imbecile, in italian imbecille with 2 "l" means "stupid" :)
<intangir> guess hes not a linux fan
<ahorner> ip or sn
<ahorner> ive never heard of the 'cunt' distrobution
<supremesonic> lol
<ahorner> lol
<zaggynl> heh
<soundray> Otacon22: in English it means the same, even with one l
<TaJMoX> its windows
<ahorner> lmao
<DjViper> centOS ? or cuntos? dont make me confused please :P
<marion> in french too
<ahorner> lmao
<W3ird_N3rd> ahorner: once an application has been run and you close it, it does start quickly after that. So it caches something, but I want to it cache right on booting
<intangir> with 'cunt' distros, too open of source is bad
<ahorner> cuntOS
<intangir> and stinky
<bnall> anyone know where i can get dvdrom drivers? getting an error trying to open anything from cd
<ahorner> LMAO
<ahorner> W3ird_N3rd: ok but i dont have any idea
<badelatsche> hi
<ahorner> with 'cunt' distros, too open of source is bad lmao
<SeanTater> How do I optimize a package without apt-build? (like applying -march i686 or -march athlon) ?
<ahorner> good one intagir
<soundray> !welcome | badelatsche
<intangir> lol ya you want to keep that private
<ahorner> lmao
<ubotu> badelatsche: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<ahorner> u crack me up
<W3ird_N3rd> Otacon22: in Dutch as well
<intangir> share that too much and someone will leave viruses
<W3ird_N3rd> I guess imbiciel is pretty universal
<ahorner> .
<ahorner> lmao ur funny
<danh_> dyrne: i get this error when running wifi-radar: Traceback (most recent call last):
<danh_>   File "/usr/sbin/wifi-radar", line 1414, in <module>
<danh_>     auto_profile_order = auto_profile_order.split( ',' )
<danh_> AttributeError: 'list' object has no attribute 'split'
<danh_> dyrne: it worked a few days ago!  dunno what could have changed
<aroo> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jrib> danh_: did you try renaming any hidden directories that wifi-radar uses in your home directory?
<towlieban> hi
<ahorner> what's a good beryl theme
<soundray> !welcome | towlieban
<ubotu> towlieban: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<aroo> ahorner: it's up to you to decide that
<bnall> help - just installed ubuntu. can't read anything from cd
<WaxyFresh> my videos keep skiping or the sound plays slower then the video,is there a way to fix this?ive tryed mplayer movie player and a few others
<kevin> whats the problem?
<HoocH_LAP_> Anyone here good with crontab ?
<kevin> bnall... what's the problem?
<bnall> i get an error that the drive couldn't be mounted
<bnall> tried several different cds
<bbrazil> HoocH_LAP_: what's your actual question?
<kevin> what kind of cd?
<scorp123> HoocH_LAP_: Google around .... there are plenty of good guides for crontab
<kevin> music, video...
<bnall> tried data music dvd
<WaxyFresh> is there a way to make a swap like drive for my video card?i remember seeing something that asked me how much ram i wanted to give my video card once
<HoocH_LAP_> I have googled :P not easy finding what I need
<kevin> so, for dvd you need the codec
<W3ird_N3rd> bnall: does you drive work fine on another OS?
<bnall> yeah
<danh_> jrib: what would be a directory that wifi-radar uses ?
<W3ird_N3rd> does an audio-CD play bnall?
<jrib> danh_: I don't know
<ahorner> brb
<bbrazil> WaxyFresh: you don't want that, and I don't believe it's possible
<bnall> i alaready installed the libdvdcss2
<HoocH_LAP_> bbrazil: is it possible to get crontab to upload a file to a area on the web, webhotel. ?
<bnall> and mediunbuntu package
<kevin> ok, you can try to mount manually.
<WaxyFresh> can i get some help getting my video card working xvinfo says:X-Video Extension version 2.2
<WaxyFresh> screen #0  no adaptors present
<bnall> how?
<bbrazil> HoocH_LAP_: a crontab can run any program. So if you have a command to do that, yes
<TaJMoX> hooch_lap_ the issue isn't of crontab, the issue is if you can find a command that will upload the file.
<W3ird_N3rd> bnall: mount --help if I'm not mistaken
<kevin> sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdc  /mnt
<HoocH_LAP_> TaJMoX: heh, that hard ?
<TaJMoX> hooch_lap_ maybe try wput ?
<TaJMoX> !info wput
<ubotu> wput: A tiny wget-like ftp-client for uploading files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-1build1 (feisty), package size 54 kB, installed size 164 kB
<HoocH_LAP_> k k, I'll give it a go
<bnall> getting this back
<bnall> mount: special device /dev/hdc does not exist
<kevin> dmesg |grep hdc
<Kaitlyn2004> I have the GeForce MX420 vid card... how do I get the driver for it?
<TaJMoX> commonly asked question
<imbecile> Otacon22,  it means the same in english.. european people always assume i dont know what it means especially french
<bnall> i ran that but still getting the same error
<TaJMoX> bnall what did the dmesg sayt
<dyrne> Kaitlyn2004: i dont know f that is a legacy card or not but 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy; sudo nvidia-xconfig'  remove the -legacy if it is a newer card
<Kaitlyn2004> dyrne: fairly old... AGP :)
<bnall> nothing - it just gave another prompt
<Naked_Snake0> hi
<TaJMoX> bnall are you sure your cd drive is hdc ?
<bnall> what does hdc mean?
<TaJMoX> bnall : third IDE device
<dineleeeee> hi. i just installed 6.06 LTS and my SiS900 PCI Fast Ethernet card doesn't work
<bnall> i think it may be hdb - if that means anything to you
<dineleeeee> any idea if it's supported in ubuntu?
<Kaitlyn2004> dyrne: nvidia-xconfig command not found
<TaJMoX> bnall : mount /dev/hdb /mnt
<Naked_Snake0> does somebody know how set resolution at 1280x1024 with a radeon 9500 pro ?
<TaJMoX> sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdb /mnt
<TaJMoX> !resolution | naked_snake0
<ubotu> naked_snake0: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Kaitlyn2004> dyrne: any ideas?
<bnall> sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdb /mnt
<Naked_Snake0> TaJMoX,  thx u
<TaJMoX> kaitlyn2004 sudo nvidia-config
<cycom> How can I map buttons on my mighty mouse in ubuntu?
<wastro> ok this installation is getting extemely unpleasant
<dyrne> TaJMoX: they changed it in ubuntu?
<Kaitlyn2004> TaJMoX: not found either
<wastro> great, back to the partition screen
<TaJMoX> kaitlyn2004 do you have nvidia-glx installed ?
<wastro> anyone know how to find out what might be using my root filesystme
<towlieban> what do you mean "using" ? is it mounted ?
<TaJMoX> cycom : http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+mighty+mouse&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<wastro> yes
<TaJMoX> wastro df -a
<TaJMoX> oh you mean why you cant un-mount it ?
<TaJMoX> i forgot the command =\
<wastro> arg this is just getting bizarre
<dyrne> do a lazy umount :)
<WaxyFresh> can anyone take a look at this and tell me whats wrong with my video card/whatever? mplayer says my computers too slow to play a movie but its 1.5ghz/256ram i think http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26804/
<TaJMoX> wastro man dump2efs
<bnall> tjmox any ideas? sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdb /mnt
<TaJMoX> dumpe2fs
<wastro> now it claims my second partition is 1/10th the actual size
<TaJMoX> bnall that didnt work ?
<bnall> that's what came back
<bnall> mount: /dev/hdb already mounted or /mnt busy
<TaJMoX> bnall type that in a terminal..
<TaJMoX> oh
<TaJMoX> then you mounted it
<TaJMoX> ls /mnt
<wastro> ok thanks tajmox
<jhasse> Where is the difference between g++ -lmylib main and g++ main -lmylib?
<bnall> that doesn't come back with anyting
<bnall> can i send you a screen shot?
<TaJMoX> bnall type mount
<wastro> arg
<TaJMoX> bnall and see where it is mounted
<wastro> I mounted my partition as root from the install disk, because it was complaining
<TaJMoX> bnall you can copy paste text in a private message to me
<wastro> rather, I mounted the hard drive I wanted to install on as root
<KrakensDen> I have an interesting problem
<TaJMoX> =\
<KrakensDen> some applications, including vim and gnome-terminal/xterm start up really slowly
<KrakensDen> this started recently, and I've been trying to figure out why
<KrakensDen> so I ran strace on xterm and vim
<KrakensDen> and they both stall at the same point
<KrakensDen> but I can't interpret the output
<KrakensDen> does anyone have any ideas?
<wastro> arg lsof command line is cryptic
<crabgrass> where are emblems stored?
<GenNMX> In Ubuntu Server, how do I send mail from the command line?
<crabgrass> i cant seem to find anything in /usr/share
<GenNMX> In Ubuntu Server, how do I generate & send mail from the command line, for automatic notifications?
<TaJMoX> genmx sendmail
<TaJMoX> genmx or 'mail'
<KrakensDen> GenMX, are you trying to do this from a web application?
<GenNMX> KrakensDen: No, I have a cron script which watches a SVN, and I want to be able to email out when commits are done.
<HariYukai> Alright...
<KrakensDen> GenMX, ok. Question two: are you set up with a mailer daemon, or do you want to use smtp?
<HariYukai> I entered some stuff into "Main interfaces" (IP Adddress, Subnet Mask and Default Gateway", but Ubuntu still isn't connecting to the internet.
<HariYukai> Is there some stuff I still need to set up?
<GenNMX> KrakensDen: I'll just use gmail for right now -- don't want to secure mailing on this box yet
<KrakensDen> GenMX, mailer daemon means sendmail, exim, postfix, qmail, etc. They are a pain, but nice
<KrakensDen> GenNMX, ok
<|Porsche> are you going wireless or ethernet?
<lebies> hi all, in feisty, can ping win_xp but can't ping 2nd feisty pc on 4 system home-net (2 feisty, 1 win_xp & adsl router/switch). googled to death but no resolve - any ideas please?
<GenNMX> KrakensDen: Right, I man'd exim (which is what ubuntu server put on it), but I can't figure out how to send mail from the command line.
<HariYukai> |Porsche, wireless.
<KrakensDen> GenMX, once it is set up, the standard unix mail commands
<|Porsche> HariYukai: Encrypted or Open?
<GenNMX> KrakensDen: Hmmm it's installed, but "mail" is not valid.
<HariYukai> Um, I'm not sure...
<HariYukai> Probably Encrypted.
<KrakensDen> GenMX, which would be 'mail -s "title" email@some.com < emailmessage.file
<|Porsche> whos network are you trying to connect?
<HariYukai> My Dad's.
<KrakensDen> GenMX, ? Are you serious?
* HariYukai 's Dad's network is the network all the computers in the house connect to.
<GenNMX> KrakensDen: exim4 is installed, but "mail" is not valid, even under root.
<KrakensDen> GenNMX, there is no /usr/bin/mail?
<|Porsche> do you see the wireless bars to the left of the volume icon?
<GenNMX> KrakensDen: Nope.
<uptownben> Hi All. I'm still trying to get UBUNTU intalled on a compact flash card, teh notebook I am installing with has 256MB RAM :( so when I try to boot the CD and clickthe INSTALL icon it just keeps thrashing away, but never really gets to completely display the install window (it may eventually)..is there a way to bot into the console via the CD and run the install that way?
<HariYukai> Wireless bars?
<scorp123> uptownben: try the "Alternate Install CD"
<euxneks> uptownben: maybe the alternate install cd
<KrakensDen> GenNMX, weird... it's in 'mailx
<HariYukai> You mean the little computer with those waves coming out of it?
<KrakensDen> GenNMX, if you want it...
<euxneks> scorp123: also try xubuntu
<euxneks> ahk
<sleepless> i'm trying to find the UUID for a usb external hdd i have on my pc, so i can add it to /etc/fstab  I ran ls /dev/disk/by-uuid -alh  but /dev/sdb1 does not show up, anyone have any ideas or something to point me in the right direction.
<scorp123> euxneks: me ???
<euxneks> I mean uptownben
<euxneks> uptownben: try xubuntu
<euxneks> hah sorry scorp123
<uptownben> if I go with XUBUNTU I should still be able to update it to get ALL the regular UBUNTU features , correct?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<|Porsche> yeah something that resembles this: http://www.nyu.edu/its/pda/images/icon-signal.jpg
<scorp123> uptownben: Also: There is a new distro based on Kubuntu + MEPIS: "antiX" ... it's still some sort of Ubuntu, but more appropriate for older systems.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/stunned]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<zeropiel> anyone know of issues with nvidia legacy drivers for gforce4 ?
<HariYukai> |Porsche, I only see a computer with waves coming out of it...o.o Is that the same thing?
<zeropiel> on feisty that is
<euxneks> uptownben: to which ubuntu features are you referring?
<|Porsche> yeah
<|Porsche> do you see an icon like that?
<Pici> uptownben: Yes, xubuntu and ubuntu use the same repositories, just different default software.
<OConnor> bye
<HariYukai> Yup.
<uptownben> OK.. kool
<Kprofthreat> The difference between Xubuntu and Ubuntu is they use different interfaces. That's pretty much it.
<Tony_> I downloaded a theme and put the folder in my themes folder and it still doesn't show up under User Interface Settings.
<uptownben> I'm booting xubuntu now.
<GenNMX> KrakensDen: That did it. Thanks.
<Kprofthreat> Ok
<KrakensDen> GenNMX, luck with exim
<Kprofthreat> Congrats.
<|Porsche> ok click on it and a list of wireless networks should pop up, look for your fathers one and let me know if there is something like a lock next to it
<KrakensDen> GenNMX, mailer daemons frighten me :-P
<Kprofthreat> And to THINK I was gonna try PCLinux
<HariYukai> Wait wait wait...
<HariYukai> The thing with the bars or the computer with waves?
<HariYukai> Because I only see an icon of the computer with waves...
<|Porsche> ru in linux/
<|Porsche> the thing with the bars
<Alonea> ok, I installed google earth, but it just stays at the initializing phase. anyone else have it and successfully get it to work?
<HariYukai> Oh yea, I don't see that...
<|Porsche> you dont see the bars?
<|Porsche> do you see like 2 computer monitors?
<zubeen> there is some prob with my dns server...i have to type the ips to see the websites..how do i go about it?
<HariYukai> I see two icons that are computer monitors.
<bbrazil> zubeen: how are you connected to the internet?
<|Porsche> do you have a cable going straigt into the router?
<HariYukai> One icon is for Netgear and the other one is the computer with waves.
<zubeen> bbrazil: via broadband
<zubeen> bbrazil: i have a wireless router
<bbrazil> zubeen: dsl router doing NAT?
<zubeen> bbrazil: yes
<|Porsche> hmm a computer with waves? can you do a screen capture and send it to me?
<bbrazil> zubeen: please pastebin /etc/resolv.conf
<Brade1> hi
<Brade1> i cant boot of a live cd in to ubuntu
<cyril_> anyone user vpn with network manager ?
<HariYukai> Sure.
<cyril_> *use
<Tony_> So anyone know why the theme isn't showing up, I put it in the themes folder.
<zubeen> bbrazil: nameserver 192.168.1.1
<zubeen> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<zubeen> sorry for pasting it directly
<HariYukai> This: http://img461.imageshack.us/img461/6641/compywavesy8.png
<zubeen> bbrazil: this is the ip address of my router
<bnall> anyone know the command to un-mount a drive?
<|Porsche> you are in windows ?
<bnall> ubuntu
<HariYukai> Yeah.
<|Porsche> oh dude my bad
<bastid_raZor> bnall isn't it umount?
<HariYukai> Nah, it's alright; I should've said so in the first place.
<uptownben> xubuntu boots up quick and I've started the install..
<bnall> tried unmount but not working
<bastid_raZor> umount
<bastid_raZor> no n
<|Porsche> ok yeah just double click that icon then do a refresh for wireless networks look for your dads network at the bottom of each network it would say open or WEP encrption or WPA Encryption.... if its encrypted ask your dad for the pasword then just click it and hit the connect botton on the lower right corner a password thing will pop up put in the password and voila
<|Porsche> also you must check with your dad to see if he has mac filtering on and all that other good stuff in the router
<bnall> thanks
<HariYukai> Refresh?
<|Porsche> yea do you see it
<bnall> if i click on cd/dvd rom drive from computer it should open the cd right?
<HariYukai> I don't see anything that saus "Refresh"...
<zubeen> bbrazil:
<|Porsche> how about scan for wireless networks or something like that?
<Cycne> you tell me ;)
<|Porsche> or view available wireless networks
<HariYukai> Oh great, I've gotta go....
<crabgrass> anyone know how to add custom emblems?
<HariYukai> Grandma wants to drag me out somewhere...-_-
<zubeen> bbrazil:
<HariYukai> I'll be back.
<|Porsche> k
<jrib> crabgrass: edit -> backgrounds and emblems
<Ubuntoo> why are the folders locked after i cpy them, and i cannot delete them?
<Ubuntoo> this is my 3rd day in linux..
<crabgrass> jrib: do i have to be using gnome to do this?
<bnall> bastid i am sending you a screen shot
<|Porsche> do you have write access to the folders?
<jrib> crabgrass: yes, I thought you were referring to the emblems in nautilus
<|Porsche> or are the folders read only?
<crabgrass> jrib: i am, but they also work in thunar
<jrib> crabgrass: don't know about thunar
<crabgrass> jrib: alright.
<crabgrass> jrib: thanks anyway
<Ubuntoo> |Porsche,  with right-click menu i can modify the permissions, but i have to do that any time if I want to edit a folder ...
<axiom> anybody knows how to manually define a physical RAM map that overrides the one provided by BIOS?
<Pici> How would I get the changelog for an apt update from the command line?
<|Porsche> which folders are you trying to get into? Are you logged in as root?
<zubeen> bbrazil:
<crabgrass> axiom:  i have no idea, but why do you need/want to do that?
<mattwj2005> I got Beryl installed in Ubuntu
<mattwj2005> 2 words
<mattwj2005> holly crap!
<axiom> crabgrass: make use of address space that isn't addressed
<bobsomebody> can someone tell me how to get flash installed on Konqueror through Gnome?
<Ubuntoo> |Porsche,  folders in my /home directory, and i think i'm logged with root, since every time the welcome screen asks for password ...
<bnall> bastid are you around?
<axiom> crabgrass: there are some kernels (often mandrake kernels) that when you boot, there followed a user-defined RAM map, I wonder how it's done
<|Porsche> open a terminal and type "id" then show me the results
<Ubuntoo> uid=1000(k7) gid=1000(k7) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),104(scanner),112(netdev),113(lpadmin),115(powerdev),117(admin),1000(k7)
<mattwj2005> has anyone heard of automatix2 before?
<bobsomebody> mattwj2005, no, whats it for?
<LCCUB> mattwj2005:  I have it
<bnall> can anyone help with cd drive errors?
#ubuntu 2007-06-23
<Ubuntoo> i added a user yesterday ..
<LCCUB> only used it for linux dcplusplus though
<bnall> i have screenshots of the error
<mattwj2005> it helps to a bunch of difficult programs
<|Porsche> and you are trying to access the /home/k7 directory right?
<mattwj2005> it is really nice :)
<bobsomebody> Ubuntoo: when your in terminal does it show a # or $?
<Ubuntoo> yeah
<Ubuntoo> a $ yes
<mattwj2005> skype is a good example
<nerdboy1024> lol
<bobsomebody> Ubuntoo: then you are not root
<cilugnedon> Hi @all. Anybody in here having experience with fully system encryption using cryptsetup with LUKS and doing it with LVM?
<Ubuntoo> and how am i automatically login as root?
<bobsomebody> u can use sudo to exicute commands as root tho
<|Porsche> do this command on the /home/k7  "ls -l"
<Abu-Abudrahman> can i use Via S3 unichrome Vga under XGl or Compiz Fusion ?
<bobsomebody> nah, use ls -la
<nerdboy1024> anyone feel like giving me a hand with oracle
<mattwj2005> after using automatrix2 and beryl....I want to tell Microsoft were to stick it :)
<bobsomebody> zomg oracle
<bobsomebody> use something else :P
<nerdboy1024> oracle that bad
<nerdboy1024> lol
<bobsomebody> nah, expensive
<mattwj2005> right now I am Ubuntu Fiesty 7.04
<Golfnit> Hello All, I'm on 7.04 and have a FAT32 Corsair Voyager 16GB USB stick.  The OS is not recognizing the device.  What should I try?
<mattwj2005> 64 bit :D
<nerdboy1024> it is required for openbravo
<bobsomebody> its a good DB sys, but i find the SQL alternatives better solutions because of price
<bobsomebody> oh
<bobsomebody> hm,
<|Porsche> if it the results looks like this drwxr-xr-x then you shoudl be good to go but if it looks like dr--r---r--r  or something similar with just r's then you have to change the permissons on that folder
<Ubuntoo> should I paste here the result? :) it's quite long ..
<mwe> no
<bobsomebody> only paste the line for the folder
<|Porsche> nah its not necesary
<nerdboy1024> hey, if u know a better RMS, with pos
<cilugnedon> I've setup feisty on an lvm and I'm asking myself, what partition part I have to encrypt. I've read about doing in on the physical volume and not on the logical volumes.
<mwe> !paste | Ubuntoo
<ubotu> Ubuntoo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bobsomebody> so anyone use konqueror on Gnome?
<mwe> bobsomebody: sometimes
<bobsomebody> mwe: i cant get flash working
<Ubuntoo> of what folder exactly?
<bobsomebody> do you know of a "HOWTO"
<mwe> bobsomebody: I haven't messed with that, sorry
<|Porsche> here is a link to some good training
<bobsomebody> the /home/k7 folder
<|Porsche> http://www.freeos.com/articles/3127/
<mwe> bobsomebody: I don't know a howto
<bobsomebody> ah
<Golfnit> tx
<bobsomebody> i put the plug in on, but i only get a black box where the flash files are. I want to make sure its a prob w/ konqueror and not my site
<xoqa> exit
<RaverWild> hello people! important problem here - running feisty , last updated about 2 weeks ago (did not started the pc since then). i was unable to connect to my adsl provider. ran pppoeconf and it says could not detect my connection. checked - ppp instances were not running. i saw pppoediscovery does not work. this did not happened with the first release of feisty, neither with edgy. any help please?
<fred_> when i do sudo apt-get remove apache i notice directory in /etc  how can i completely remove
<Ubuntoo> k7@k7:~$ ls -l
<Ubuntoo> total 18660
<Ubuntoo> drwxr-xr-x 2 k7   k7       4096 2007-06-22 17:30 Desktop
<Ubuntoo> drwxr-xr-x 4 k7   k7       4096 2007-06-22 20:52 Documents
<Ubuntoo> drwxr-xr-x 2 k7   k7       4096 2007-06-22 20:26 droidbattles
<Ubuntoo> drwxrwxr-x 4 k7   k7       4096 2007-06-23 00:16 Filme
<Ubuntoo> -rw-r--r-- 1 k7   k7   19036583 2007-06-22 20:21 jre-6u1-linux-i586.bin
<Ubuntoo> drwxr-xr-x 8 root root     4096 2007-06-22 23:41 linuxdcpp
<Flannel> !paste | Ubuntoo
<ubotu> Ubuntoo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Ubuntoo> -rw-r--r-- 1 k7   k7      13356 2007-06-21 13:41 nautilus-debug-log.txt
<Ubuntoo> drwxr-xr-x 4 k7   k7       4096 2007-06-21 18:55 osDate
<Flannel> Ubuntoo: please stop
<Ubuntoo> drwxr-xr-x 2 k7   k7       4096 2007-06-22 23:36 Program Files
<bobsomebody> lol
<catoblepa> Oo
<nerdboy1024> :)
<bobsomebody> ubuntoo: your already in the folder
<bobsomebody> /home/k7
<Ubuntoo> that's the folder /home/k7 ..
<bobsomebody> what is ur prob? i missed that part
<Flannel> fred_: you need to purge the package.  And also, apache-common is the package that has those files
<Ubuntoo> |Porsche ...
<nerdboy1024> :(
<Ubuntoo> why are the folders locked after i copy them, and i cannot delete them?
<fred_> flannel: what is the complete command
<|Porsche> according to that user k7 can do whatever he wants with those files
<bobsomebody> ubuntoo: use terminal : sudo rmdir (dirPATH)
<pitecantropus> how to play wma streaming?
<Flannel> fred_: sudo apt-get remove --purge [packages] , in your case, packages is apache and apache-common  Are you sure you have apache? not apache2?
<|Porsche> execpt the linuxcpp one
<dts_> i want to oppen a file in append mode "some/path/file" how do i have some/path automatically created if it doesn't exist?
<fred_> Flannel: i have both and cant get apache2 to work
* bobsomebody bets on apache2 not apache
<Ubuntoo> that will remove the files, or.? cause i need them
<crabgrass> anyone know how to add custom emblems?
<fred_> want to clean everything out and start again
<wols_> dts_: what language?
<bobsomebody> fred: then u probably just need to get rid of both and reinstall
<Ubuntoo> to EDIT
<bobsomebody> fred: are you on desktop or server?
<Flannel> dts_: it will be.
<fred_> desktop
<bobsomebody> oh
<bobsomebody> to edit
<Ubuntoo> :)
<RaverWild> hello people! important problem here - running feisty , last updated about 2 weeks ago (did not started the pc since then). i was unable to connect to my adsl provider. ran pppoeconf and it says could not detect my connection. checked - ppp instances were not running. i saw pppoediscovery does not work. this did not happened with the first release of feisty, neither with edgy. any help please?
<matrillox> Ubuntu rules!!  :)
<Flannel> fred_: alrght, this is feisty? or edgy/dapper?
<bobsomebody> use sudo gedit path/filename
<fred_> my problem is when i install apache2 i cant get it to start properly.....feisty
<bobsomebody> fred: is it server or desktop
<fred_> desktop
<Ubuntoo> use sudo gedit /    -will work? :)
<bobsomebody> (i have both :P)
<wols_> RaverWild: ifconfig -a. and interfaces?
<wols_> *any
<Flannel> fred_: most likely not starting correctly because apache is already listening to port 80, and apache2 can't bind to it.  Remove apache, then restart apache2, see if it works
<wastro> is there a way to get ubuntu to use a larger package base?
<KrakensDen> bah
<bobsomebody> Ubuntoo: umm that exact one wont work you need the file name
<Flannel> bobsomebody: there's no diffference between them.
<wols_> !multiverse |was
<ubotu> was: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<wols_> !multiverse |wastro
<ubotu> wastro: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<lebies> can anyone here help with a LAN networking problem (3 pc's + dsl router), can't ping 2nd feisty machine?
<fred_> on a mac powerbook no less :)  im happy with everything except this thorny point
<MatDanielMat> is this a good place to ask a question about apache
<wastro> ok thanks
<|Porsche> apache helicopter?
<RaverWild> wols_ problem is i cant use linux now - i booted winxp to get help. on just ifconfig i get lo, eth0 and eth0:avah
<bobsomebody> Flannel: there is a HUGE difference between desktop and server
<Flannel> MatDanielMat: if it's about installing.  #apache is also a good place.
<RaverWild> if this could help... :(
<MatDanielMat> #apache
<Flannel> bobsomebody: no, there's absolutely no difference at all.  They are the same thing, just with different packages installed.
<Flannel> MatDanielMat: /join #apache
<HardDisk> evening folks, I'd like to know, and I did try google first, why ubuntu decided to bork and not read either my cd drives unless I have to restart the pc, reads a cd, when i eject and insert another one doesn't show on desktop.
<wols_> RaverWild: pppoe -I eth0 -A
<bobsomebody> Flannel: ok, now that statement evaluates 1
<bobsomebody> :P
<crabgrass> HardDisk: sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0
<detectiveinspekt> hello I can only get transfer rates of 2MB/s using samba is this normal, things seem slugish just using a crossover cable
<bobsomebody> fred: i would recommend finding the server how-to's for installing apache
<crabgrass> HardDisk: or whatever the correct params for your system are
<dts_> wols_: python
<RaverWild> wols_ than ks. will boot ubuntu again to try it. what should it do?
<wols_> detectiveinspekt: not normal
<HardDisk> but it was doing it automagically
<bobsomebody> they where better than the desktop ones if u asked me
<HardDisk> it would show a CD icon on the desktop
<wols_> RaverWild: man pppoe
<crabgrass> SUP /g/ !
<detectiveinspekt> how long should a 700MB file take?
<Flannel> fred_: did restarting apache2 after purging apache work?
<detectiveinspekt> 100/10 cable
<wols_> detectiveinspekt: depends a bit how good the 2 NICs are
<fred_> whats that full purge command again...sorry:)
<bobsomebody> detectiveinspekt, yeah that speed is right if your going to windows
<detectiveinspekt> I'm sure I got 10MB/s
<Flannel> fred_: `sudo apt-get remove --purge apache apache-common`
<detectiveinspekt> normally in windows
<zubeen> bbrazil:
<wols_> detectiveinspekt: 10MB is OK for samba
<bobsomebody> detectiveinspekt, how is your smb.conf set up? i had security user, but security share is better
<wols_> pretty good actually
<bobsomebody> wols: rolf ya!
<mwe> it's great. samba transfers crawl here
<Ubuntoo> lol, bobsomebody I need to be able to edit large amount of files/folders, as now, when i copy from dvd in my folder, but they get locked .. why?
<bobsomebody> im happy when I hit 5mbps
<bobsomebody> im like WOOT go BILL!
<mwe> yeah
<mwe> me too
<wols_> mwe: depends a lot on NICs involved
<fred_> ok purge completed
<HardDisk> crabgrass nope nothing
<|Porsche> Ubuntoo: Did you fix the problem?
<bobsomebody> Ubuntoo: use the methods we showed you to examine the files you create, check the properties, make sure your not locking yourself out somewhere eelse
<pitecantropus> how to play wma streaming?
<detectiveinspekt> yea using share mode, I also am transfering to a external hdd on the laptop, there is no significate speed change, can't put the external hdd on this tho
<Ubuntoo> when i start the pc i have to put the user/pass .. why should i often give the pass to some programs..?
<mwe> wols_: I don't know why samba transfers crawl for me. I've seen other people have that problem. ftp/ssh work fine
<Flannel> fred_: now, `sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart`
<wols_> pitecantropus: w32codecs
<Flannel> !sudo | Ubuntoo
<ubotu> Ubuntoo: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<crabgrass> HardDisk: try mount
<crabgrass> HardDisk: see if it's on there
<|Porsche> because those programs only root can run them
<Flannel> Ubuntoo: you're escalating your privledges to do administrative tasks
<HardDisk> no it isnt
<bobsomebody> Ubuntuoo: just reset your root and re-log-in
<bobsomebody> :P
<Flannel> bobsomebody: please don't recommend that here.
<Ubuntoo> how
<Ubuntoo> :)
<pitecantropus> tried w32codecs but not working in firefox
<Flannel> Ubuntoo: you don't want to.  sudo is the way to go
<mwe> pitecantropus: works here
<HardDisk> crabgrass: like I said it was working fine, then decided not to work.
<bobsomebody> hehe he was getting 10mbps comming off a USB too
<niter3> Hi guys. I've just inserted the live cd to install Ubuntu. It's not detecting my monitor when it gets into X. I'm pretty sure it's because it's using a higher resolution.. How can I do this?
<greg_g> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<crabgrass> HardDisk: between reboots>?
<niter3> Higher refresh rate sorry
<Ubuntoo> ok Flannel but everytime? and that's a line command, I'm used to work with folders ..
<Ubuntoo> like in win ..
<bobsomebody> Flannel: sorry, but hey, sometimes letting ppl mess stuff up helps them learn faster :P
<HardDisk> crabgrass: well it loads a cd when I boot, when i insert a different cd doesnt work, and I have two drives, same thing
<bobsomebody> helped me a whole lota bunch
<pitecantropus> please try to play    http://www.radio3net.ro/artisti.php?cx=details&id=13#p_player35
<niter3> Hi guys. I've just inserted the live cd to install Ubuntu. It's not detecting my monitor when it gets into X. I'm pretty sure it's because it's using a higher refresh rate.. How can I do this?
<crabgrass> HardDisk: did you unmount before ejecting?
<HardDisk> crabgrass: I did remove acetone2 and installed nautilus scripts to mount/unmount
<mwe> pitecantropus: seems to hang
<Flannel> Ubuntoo: It caches your password for 10 minutes, so you only have to do it whn you haven't used it for 10 minutes.  To open a file browser with higher privs, alt-f2 (that's the run dialog), then `gksu nautilus`, and close that window AS SOON AS you're done.
<pitecantropus> :(
<crabgrass> HardDisk: might be something with the script then
<IndyGunFreak> pitecantropus: ar eyou surethe link is good?
<crabgrass> HardDisk: maybe
<IndyGunFreak> Its not letting me connect
<HardDisk> crabgrass: possible.  I will try again, thanx btw.
<eternalswd> anyone know if evince can use the page dragging that adobe acrobat reader can?
<crabgrass> HardDisk: np
<Flannel> Ubuntoo: With windows, anyone is able to edit anything, it's very insecure, it's why viruses and stuff can easily spread and do damage, because they have the ability to modify any files they want.
<|Porsche> ubutoo if you really want to know whats going on read this http://www.freeos.com/articles/3127/
<bobsomebody> alrighty yall imma gonna go
<pitecantropus> yes, at  http://www.radio3net.ro/artisti.php?cx=list
<|Porsche> ALT-F2 man you have no idea!! I have been looking for something like this im glad i found it :P
<mwe> pitecantropus: I think some wma files (newer files) don't work with w32codecs
<mwe> pitecantropus: usually they work here, though.
<|Porsche> is there a program that you can right click on a file and open it as root?
<pitecantropus> damn windows :(
<duro> folks, how to identify the parent of zombie?
<eternalswd> nevermind, figured it out
<fred_> hmm
<Pici> |Porsche: probably not, the general consensus is to not run gui apps as root unless necessary
<fred_> i don't think that apache restart command work
<fred_> ed
<fred_> :/
<Flannel> fred_: what errors did it give you?
<fred_> root@ubuntu:/# sudo /etc/inti.d/httpd restart
<fred_> sudo: /etc/inti.d/httpd: command not found
<IndyGunFreak> |Porsche: why would you want to do that?
<Flannel> fred_: no.  not httpd, apache2, like I said
<Ubuntoo> another problem: i have a multimedia keyboard and alt F2 doesn't work, where is that program? in Applications?..
<|Porsche> because sometimes i want to see a file that only root can see and i dont want to logout of my nonadmin account
<Flannel> |Porsche: there are a few nautilus extensions you can do to add things.  There's a `nautilus-gksu` and a `nautilus-open-terminal` and more.
<Flannel> |Porsche: if you're on a non-admin account, you can't use sudo.
<niter3> how can I start the install of Ubuntu in a different refresh rate????????
<IndyGunFreak> niter3: you probably want to consider the alternate install CD.
<|Porsche> yeah i can, i sudo into my admin account and then sudo bash and im root
<fred_> root@ubuntu:/# sudo /etc/inti.d/apache2 restart
<fred_> sudo: /etc/inti.d/apache2: command not found
<wastro> does ubuntu come with something that can read a usb card
<eternalswd> |Porsche, what program would you be opening the files in?  I'm guessing you mean for editting config files.  what editor do you want to use?
<niter3> IndyGunFreak: I'm all out of CD"s to burn on
<wastro> probably a stupid question
<IndyGunFreak> niter3: well, thats probably the only way your'e gonna get around it
<niter3> IndyGunFreak: Could I not copy over xorg.conf to /tmp
<pi3> fred_ Flannel told you
<IndyGunFreak> niter3: highly unlikely
<niter3> IndyGunFreak: Why?
<IndyGunFreak> you could try
<pi3> fred_ sorry, you may not have apache2 installed
<|Porsche> mostly nautilus
<Flannel> fred_: init.d not inti.d
<IndyGunFreak> niter3: did you get ubuntu installed?
<niter3> no i'm stuck with the livecd. It won't display on my monitor
<IndyGunFreak> ok, thats why
<niter3> so I want to change the refresh rate in xorg
<niter3> I'm sure that's what it is
<niter3> you can write to /tmp
<niter3> it's ram
<Flannel> niter3: try ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a terminal
<Ubuntoo> what is Alt-F2 ?
<niter3> Flannel: i'm there
<karim_> hum I trying to mount an iso with fuseiso, I can't read the mount point ...
<pi3> Ubuntoo, a shortcut to launch programs
<Ubuntoo> i don't have it :P
<Flannel> ah.  Right, you know what youre doing.  Just responding to someone's question.  gotcha.  Also, see !install, there are numerous methods of installing that don't require burning a CD (depending on what other options you have)
<eternalswd> |Porsche, what editor program do you want to use to view the files?
<Flannel> Ubuntoo: are you running Kubuntu? Xubuntu? or Ubuntu?
<Ubuntoo> Ubuntu
<niter3> Flannel: huh
<niter3> Flannel: how?
<Flannel> !install | niter3
<ubotu> niter3: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<wastro> in ubunto, how do I get a WEP key out
<wastro> of a router config
<EADG> karim_: try this command:  mount /path/to/foo.iso /mnt/<directory> -t iso9660 -o ro,loop=/dev/loop0
<wastro> which menu options
<fred_> ok ran the correct command this time and did not get an "apache start up" msg  just back to command line... when i go to http://localhost in firefox.. nothing
<fred_> apache2 is installe :)
<Flannel> fred_: what messages did you get?
<fred_> didn't get any
<karim_> EADG, this works
<mwe> Wep encryption is a joke
<voici> a good one
<IndyGunFreak> mwe: wireless security period is a joke.
<mwe> IndyGunFreak: I see
<wastro> mwe: yes, but my friends router still uses it. how do I extract it so I don't have to retype it after I reboot
<niter3> ubotu: That site says there is an option to install from text
<niter3> ubotu: I don't see it in the boot menu
<Pici> niter3: ubotu is a bot
<__mikem> I can't assign an icon to the Screenlets Launcher applet. And I am not in the mood to fight with a piece of $h!t, so can someone tell me why this piece of $h!t doesn't work
<Flannel> fred_: Eh.  That doesn't bode well.  You should've gotten some messages.  Alright, we're going to remove/reinstall apache2: `sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2 apache2.2-common`
<IndyGunFreak> niter3: the text install is the alternate install CD.
<Flannel> fred_: then reinstall apache2
<IndyGunFreak> its text based
<mwe> wastro: I'm not sure what you mean. extract from where?
<IndyGunFreak> thats what i told you
<niter3> opps
<IndyGunFreak> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<nonadmin_> hey i did that ctrl alt f1 command
<Ubuntoo> ok Flannel I'm in Add/Remove software ... what next?
<nonadmin_> what did just happen?
<livingdaylight> I installed Democracy and it just crashes. This is the output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26809/
<wastro> mwe: extract it from the settings
<Flannel> Ubuntoo: What?  What are you trying to do?
<mwe> wastro: what settings?
<wastro> mwe: when I connected to the network, it asked for a key
<wastro> so I entered the key
<mwe> yes
<wastro> but now I can't bring that menu up
<Flannel> !enter | wastro
<ubotu> wastro: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wastro> to copy the key to a file
<__mikem> I can't assign an icon to the Screenlets Launcher applet. And I am not in the mood to fight with a piece of $h!t, so can someone tell me why this piece of $h!t doesn't work
<niter3> hrm.. I see you can change resolution from the boot menu
<niter3> I wonder if this will help
<niter3> ?
<livingdaylight> it says segmentation fault... anyone tell me what that means?
<fred_> ok apache purged and saw it stop the apache2 webserver... next step?
<mwe> wastro: you can add the key to the interfaces file. I think network manager can store it as well
<fred_> apache2 purged...
<Flannel> fred_: with apache2.2-common, right?  reinstall apache2
<fred_> yes 2.2-commomn zapped... installing....
<livingdaylight> I installed Democracy and it just crashes. This is the output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26809/
<__mikem> seriously, can someone help me with screenlets?
<livingdaylight> it says segmentation fault... anyone tell me what that means?
<fred_> ok apache2 installed
<wastro> mwe: network manager, is that like admin -> network or admin -> network tools?
<niter3> man as soon as X loads i'm done
<niter3> damnit
<IndyGunFreak> niter3: your'e going to need the alternate install cd, i don't know what else to tell you
<Ubuntoo> Flannel, To open a file browser with higher privs, alt-f2 (that's the run dialog), then `gksu nautilus`, and close that window AS SOON AS you're done. where i can found it, my F keys doesn't work. :(
<OmegaCenti> Hello everyone :)
<rebelfallen> I have a USB flash drive I want ubuntu to access but it wont detect it, how can I get it to
<IndyGunFreak> rebelfallen: what file format is it?
<Flannel> Ubuntoo: alt-f2 should work.  Well, unless your F keys dont.  In that case, try installing `nautilus-gksu` that might do what you want (albeit in a different manner)
<brylie> is there a launchpad related irc channel?
<OmegaCenti> Hey IndyGunFreak, hows life and hows your friend's wireless. did it ever get worked out?
<jrib> brylie: #launchpad
<rebelfallen> it's running a linux distro, DSL
<Ubuntoo> k
<livingdaylight> Flannel, do you know what Segmentation fault (core dumped) means?
<IndyGunFreak> OmegaCenti: not sure, i haven't saw him
<OmegaCenti> IndyGunFreak: oh well...
<fred_> with apache "purged" and now apache2 installed.. i also saw apache2.2-common install as well  but trying http://localhost still returns nothing
<IndyGunFreak> yup, 'm over it...lol
<RaverWild> wols_ hello again. first tried ifconfig -a and got lo, eth0 and eth0:avah or something was the last. on /etc/init.d/networking restart at pppoediscovery i get error getting interface flags, no such device. everybody please help - could not connect to my adsl provider, running feisty, last updated 2 weeks ago(not running my pc since then). at installation such as previously on edgy there was no problem. i booted winxp to get here. ideas?
<Flannel> livingdaylight: segfaults are when programs attempt to access memory that isn't allowed.
<OmegaCenti> I was wondering if using slocate was the best thing to use to find files fromt he command line interface... I know find exists, but I am still kind of nervous usig find lol.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<wesolek> hello everyone :) is there a reason why my live cd wouldn't boot up?
<rebelfallen> IndyGunFreak, I think its ext3
<livingdaylight> Flannel, hrmm... so if i am trying to launch Democracy and it says that, it means i don't have enough memory?
<IndyGunFreak> rebelfallen: the usb drive is formatted in ext3?
<Flannel> fred_: pastebin the output of `netstat -a`
<wesolek> or let me rephrase it... is there a reson why my live cd would not load ubuntu?
<Flannel> livingdaylight: no, it means there's a bug in democracy (or something similar) that means it's trying to access bad memory (buffer overrun, whatever)
<RaverWild> wols_ apropos package pppoe is not installed
<rebelfallen> IndyGunFreak, to be honest I am not sure, I just set up damnsmalllinux on it and it auto formated
<fred_> whats the link for past bin again pls
<livingdaylight> Flannel, dayam... :/
<fugitivo> hello
<IndyGunFreak> rebelfallen: this isn't a DSL help room.
<alexnick> Ubuntu won't stop crashing! How do I run diagnostics?
<livingdaylight> Flannel, i wonder if it is because i am running ubuntustudio?
<rebelfallen> IndyGunFreak, no shit? :) I have files on it I want off, I have no interest in DSL on it.
<|Porsche> im going to get something to eat anybody wants me to bring them something back?
<Ubuntoo> Flannel, same thing, i can't edit folders directly, with copy/delete commands, only with right-click - set permissions ...
<OmegaCenti> rebelfallen: just firendly reminder, watch the language
<fugitivo> I have an intel onboard video card, G33 chipset and intel driver doesn't work (I upgraded to gutsy and still not working), anyone using this videocard?
<|Porsche> did you try command line Ubuntoo?
<livingdaylight> Flannel, why would the latest version of Democracy be in the repos if its buggy? It works fine in xp... but i'd like it on my ubuntu desktop
<Flannel> livingdaylight: I doubt that.  But I don't know where you'd begin to troubleshoot it.  Check launchpad for bugs
<alexnick> How do I run  diagnostics in Ubuntu? It keeps crashing.
<|Porsche> !diagnostics
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about diagnostics - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ubuntoo> i understand ubuntu defends himself from viruses, but ... no compromise?
<livingdaylight> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<unagi> !card reader
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about card reader - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fugitivo> anyone using Intel g33 chipset videocard? (model 3100)
<Flannel> Ubuntoo: You don't want to set permissions.  That's bad.  Go to accessories > terminal, and then type in `gksu nautilus` (then edit/close/etc).  Since you can't use altf2 for whatever reason
<jay1> anyone know any good dvd cataloging software?
<fred_> whats the link for past bin again pls
<unagi> can anyone point me in the right direction on how to set up a card reader?
<OmegaCenti> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<IndyGunFreak> jay1: dvd cataloging?
<jay1> yes
<IndyGunFreak> i guess i don't understand what you mean
<jay1> like imediaman.com
<OmegaCenti> !cardreader
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cardreader - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<livingdaylight> Flannel, lol, at least i am not the only one https://bugs.launchpad.net/democracy/+bug/80692
<jay1> or delicious library
<OmegaCenti> I tried :)
<joogu> hello, I want to make new partition for windows. if I use the guided partition resize, will the size I set be the one used for the new partition or the one I am currently using for ubuntu?
<livingdaylight> Flannel, really sux though...
<wesolek> I can't load the live cd... it boots up, and then hangs after I choose either: start/install ubuntu or safe mode start
<rockets> is there a way to see whats creating disc IO
<Ubuntoo> ok Flannel thanks, that works somehow.. ;)
<Pici> rockets: lsof perhaps
<jart> hello everyone <3 is there any way I can reset my key bindings?  I accidentally disabled my media shortcuts and i'm trying to set them back to their original win_key+x combinations but it's not letting me.  does anyone know where the configuration is stored?
<IndyGunFreak> jay1: will that program run in Wine?
<IndyGunFreak> i don't think i've saw a linux program like that
<rockets> Pici, on the right track but not quite
<jay1> dunno maybe wanted native program though
<Flannel> !mediakeys | jart
<ubotu> jart: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<unagi> does anyone know how to get a memory card reader to work in ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> jay1: well, this might be one of those times you don't have a choice...
<OmegaCenti> wow, didn't know about lsof... freaky!!
<IndyGunFreak> never saw anyhing like that for Linux.
<wesolek> hello nickrud :) are you there?
<OmegaCenti> I was wondering if using slocate was the best thing to use to find files fromt he command line interface... I know find exists, but I am still kind of nervous usig find lol.
<nickrud> wesolek, yeah, it looks like you got your X fixed
<RaverWild> people please help - on edgy and feisty install there were no problem but 2 weeks ago last updated feisty, did not used the pc since then, now noticed i cant connect to my adsl  provider (not his problem since i can do it on winxp now). on /etc/init.d/networking restart on pppoediscovery i get it cant get network flags "no such device". ifconfig -a returns lo,eth0 and eth:avah, pppoe not installed, pppoeconf cant detect the connection. ideas please?
<wesolek> yeah I did :) nickrud, but now I can't start the installation on my other laptop
<jart> it's not 'media keys', i guess a better way to put it is i can't set key bindings for combinations that used the windows key.  they originally showed up as weird hex codes which i erased and i can't get back
<OmegaCenti> !ppoe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ppoe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> wesolek, lol, sorta. Where's it screwing up? (mine have gone well, so..)
<fred_> Flannel:  just posted my netstat -a results in pastbin
<jart> so now i can't like control my media player with windows key + b and stuff
<IndyGunFreak> jay1: doesn't look like it works.
<jart> :(
<ekso> !widget
<Flannel> fred_: you need to take the URL it gave you, and paste that here, so I know where to look
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widget - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<EADG> OmegaCenti: Locate works well, just remember to update the db few few days (or before a big search)
<fred_> Flannel:
<wesolek> nickrud, I can choose from the menu the normal installation or safe mode and then after a while the bar stops moving
<fred_> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26813/
<OmegaCenti> EADG so basically locate -u or slocate -u? do I need to be sudo when I do those?
<Unix-Jihad> jay1, gtkatalog?
<Ubuntoo> now, I copy from my DVD a movie and after it copied 98% it says: cd copy Error "I/O error" while copying "/media/cdr..."
<EADG> OmegaCenti: yep, sudu locate -u
<bnall> help please. can't play dvds. have installed and followed everything on the community documents but getting errors "no URI handler implemented"
<jart> i've looked all over google and found only questions, no answers.  i also tried grepping through the gnome configurations to find where keyboard settings are stored but to no avail
<OmegaCenti> EADG: Thanks :)
<bnall> help please. can't play dvds. have installed and followed everything on the community documents but getting errors "no URI handler implemented"
<Music_Shuffle> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Flannel> fred_: hmm.  ok, and pastebin the results of `ps aux`
<IndyGunFreak> Unix-Jihad: where is that program available?
<EADG> OmegaCenti: sorry, sudu won't work... should read sudo, my bad.
<OmegaCenti> EADG: If I do sudo slocate <some file here> it will ist all files possible because I am root right?
<bnall> didn't think anyone saw it caus eit scrolled away fast - sorry
<nickrud> jart, you can try system-prefs-keyboard shortcuts; you can also see them in gconf-editor at /apps/gnome_settings_daemon/ . You can figure out what those hex's were with xev
<jart> nickrud: thanks!
<EADG> OmegaCenti: no need for root on locate.
<Jaeneva> OK... anyone here who can help a total newb?  I've just installed ubuntu server, and all I have is a text screen, and I dn't know what to do now
<Music_Shuffle> bnall, what program won't let you play the files?
<OmegaCenti> EADG: well locate seems to just be a pointer to Secure Locate none the less.
<bnall> totem - MPlayer
<aaron_> anyone have any tips to  succesfully install a broadcom wireless card?  I've had hell with ndiswrapper in the past
<Music_Shuffle> Jaeneva, that's...the server install.  Text-based.  Lol.  What are you trying to do?
<fred_> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26815/
<Jaeneva> play with server stuff, the server install is only text based?
<wesolek> should I try and leave it for longer, nickrud?
<Jaeneva> I thought both'd be GUIish
<nickrud> wesolek, that's the alternate cd? thats the only one I use for installs; I did have problems with brltty-x11, supposedly it can hang. You might google for that.
<Music_Shuffle> Jaeneva, server doesnt include a GUI by default.  You can install one if you want.
<EADG> OmegaCenti: not too familiar with slocate, so I believe you would need to be root to see all.
* mAtYsEk back.
<Jaeneva> As a newb, I'd probably be better off playing off desktop version
<Jaeneva> Yes?
<Music_Shuffle> bnall, have you tried totem-xine as opposed to the default totem-gstreamer?
<OmegaCenti> EADG: Thanks. I appreciate it :)
<Music_Shuffle> Jaeneva, yeah
<Flannel> Jaeneva: yes.  And you can install servers on the desktop version too.  Linux doesn't differentiate.
<Jaeneva> OK then
<Jaeneva> I know you can... Just don't know how
<Jaeneva> Does the desktop version default install wine by any chance?
<Music_Shuffle> Jaeneva, no
<reD_Fox1> hello, my freshly installed ubuntu (on a compaq notebook, AMD64x2, nvidia 6150) halts during boot. Specifically during the disk check. Prior to that, it halted immediately before gnome was loaded. LiveCD has the same issues.
<wesolek> I don't think it's an alternate cd... I think I just downloaded it as a live cd, nickrud
<Jaeneva> OK, damn
<Jaeneva> Alright thanks (-:
<Ubuntoo> a sugestion: for finding fast answers on search engines: typing the search box the questions doesn't allways gets you where you want, instead put the answer begining ...
<unagi> does anyone know how to get a memory card reader to work in ubuntu?
<wesolek> ok.. I'll try again
<darwin81> While a page is loading in FF my cursor disappears.
<michael> hello
<Music_Shuffle> Hello.
<Pici> Hallo
<gfhgfh> hey evry1!
<Music_Shuffle> Hi
<Flannel> fred_: apache isn't running, in any extent. try this `sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart`  What does it say back?
<michael> does anyone have any suggestions on the best way to go from badger to version 7.04?
<nickrud> wesolek, a quick google shows others with that problem; I didn't configure my network and it went right in.
<Music_Shuffle> michael, ...backup and install fresh?
<Flannel> michael: probably easiest to simply backup and reinstall.
<bnall> music_shuffle: i'm installing it now - thanks
<Music_Shuffle> bnall, :)
<Flannel> michael: otherwise you'll have to go breezy > dapper > edgy > Feisty
<wastro> arg why does ubuntu user ruby 1.8.5
<Flannel> wastro: what would you prefer?
<wastro> 1.8.4
<gfhgfh> wat do ppl talk bou on dis channel
<wastro> for breakpoints
<j1tters> gfhgfh ubuntu linux.
<bruenig> complaining about a newer version in the repos, hmmm
<gfhgfh> wats dat
<wastro> :)
<Music_Shuffle> gfhgfh, its support for Ubuntu Linux.
<wastro> thats my only qualm
<fred_> Flannel: root@ubuntu:/home/fred# sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<fred_> root@ubuntu:/home/fred# sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<fred_> root@ubuntu:/home/fred#
<fred_> both just go back to command line
<j1tters> gfhgfh its a linux distrobution.
<wastro> im sure they had a good reason for going forward
<Flannel> eh, don't go as root.  But, thats ok.  Get rid of the sudo, and do it again.
<voidmage> How can I search through images by aspect ratio, such as to find all 16:10 images?
<Ubuntoo> yesterday i tried to burn some CD
<neuratix> how can i make firefox32 use ALSA for sound in ubuntu 7.04 (64bit)?
<Flannel> wastro: 1.8.2 is in there too, if you want to use that.
<Ubuntoo> 's. but none worked
<jay1> anyone know how a typical linux project is done? say a media player for example. is the gui done first then the backend. or other way around???
<fred_> Flannel:  same results sans the sudo bit
<Flannel> jay1: usually the other way around, if not in parallel.
<gfhgfh> wat linux distrobution
<voidmage> How can I search through images by aspect ratio, such as to find all 16:10 images?
<Flannel> fred_: Pastebin the contents of /etc/init.d/apache2
<neuratix> gfhgfh: ubuntu. www.ubuntu.com
<j1tters> gfhgfh try google. or ubuntu.com
<jay1> i want to create a dvd cataloging program for ubuntu
<jay1> no good ones out there
<TurtleBoots> wanyone know the easiest way to update codecs?
<jay1> what can i use to do the gui
<TurtleBoots> *anyone
<dpomp> if a program askes for Browser Options, does it want the location of the browser, and 2, where is Firefox installed to?
<PriceChild> !mp3 | TurtleBoots
<RichW> jay1: get wxwidgets
<ubotu> TurtleBoots: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<scaggot> Hi, I'm getting a lot of errors when I type "make"... I was trying to install drivers for my modem.. am i missing any files?
<fred_> Flannel: nothing happened with that command
<unagi> does anyone know how to get a memory card reader to work in ubuntu?
<RichW> jay1: I also recommend programming it in python
<Flannel> fred_: What?  I know.  Pastebin the contents of that file.
<michael> thanks I didn't know that you had to upgrade through all the versions first...I will try the backup and clean install.
<neuratix> jay1: wxwidgets, qt, gtk++
<jay1> gnome specific
<RichW> jay1: gtk++ then
<jay1> so wxwidgets, gtk, python
<neuratix> jay1: qt is used in KDE and gtk++ in gnome. wxwidgets is a toolkit running on top of whatever you use
<jay1> so monodevelop
<RichW> jay1: wxwidgets or gtk.. pick one not both
<scaggot> Hi, I'm getting a lot of errors when I type "make"... I was trying to install drivers for my modem.. am i missing any files? I'm using Ubuntu 7.04
<fred_> Flannel sounds as though that command created a file somewhere... location of this new file?
<neuratix> jay1: i would recommend wxwidgets as it makes you app easy to port to other platforms
<RichW> jay1: You can use mono if you know C#
<reD_Fox1> hello, my freshly installed ubuntu (on a compaq notebook, AMD64x2, nvidia 6150) halts during boot. Specifically during the disk check. Prior to that, it halted immediately before gnome was loaded. LiveCD has the same issues. Any ideas for how to troubleshoot the issue?
<alexnick> Firefox won't stop crashingg :[
<Flannel> fred_: That command didn't create a file.  I didn't give you a command either.  `less /etc/init.d/apache2`
<jay1> no porting ;) one thing at a time
<scaggot> Hi, I'm getting a lot of errors when I type "make"... I was trying to install drivers for my modem.. am i missing any files? I'm using Ubuntu 7.04
<unagi> no one knows how to fix my problem =(
<Flannel> scaggot: install the `build-essential` package
<unagi> this is a first lol
<scaggot> okay
<neuratix> scaggot: you might be missing some "-dev"-packages too
<supremesonic> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<scaggot> Okay so what all do I need to download?
<neuratix> scaggot: also, if there is a configure script you should run that first. it will tell you what you're missing
<RichW> jay1: If your new to programming you have a BIG learning curve.
<wastro> can anyone recommend a good terminal
<fred_> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26817/
<alexnick> Why is Feisty running so slowly on my laptop?
<RichW> alexnick: Make sure it has enough ram?
<NP87> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<scaggot> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/build-essential/build-essential_10.1ubuntu1.tar.gz <--- Is this what I need?
<neuratix> alexnick: perhaps you haven't installed the display driver. it's a common mistake.
<neuratix> alexnick: and that can make your computer slow as hell
<flybyte> How can I run my windows app on utu
<neuratix> flybyte: wine
<RichW> scaggot: apt-get install build-essential
<Techi> hey all, how do I check to see what all froves are mounted, and which are unmounted in 7.04?
<neuratix> !wine|flybyte
<ubotu> flybyte: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Flannel> scaggot: no.  What you need is on the CD already.  put the CD in, `sudo apt-cdrom add` then sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get install build-essential
<scaggot> I don't have internet access on my Ubuntu.. I was trying to install my modem drivers
<yoranyo> guys! I just install ubuntu ........ on my desktop. How do I find out if my Nvidia driver is installed ?
<flybyte> is there an alternative to Wine?
<scaggot> Okay
<RichW> flybyte: If its a .NET app you can sometimes use mono
<flybyte> mono?
<Flannel> fred_: Purge apache again, verify that that file is gone.  Then reinstall.  (sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2 apache2-mpm-worker apache2.2-common)
<scaggot> Let me try that
<mdious> Flannel:  Hi, me again hehe...is there any difference between apt-get remove --purge and dpkg --purge ?
<mzanfardino> I seem to have a task running away with my hard drive but I'm not sure how to idolate what it is.  I've checked top but nothing seems to be sucking an unusual amount of cpu.  Is there a way to see what'a accessing my drive?
<Flannel> mdious: one uses dpkg, the other apt-get.  But no, apt-get --purge calls dpkg --purge
<yoranyo> guys I have enabled desktop effects, and the top border disappears where the button are for minimize maximize and close. I am using Nvidia video card AMD athlon 64 bit
<yoranyo> do I need to change some setting ?
<yoranyo> how do I know if the nvidia driver is installed correctly
<mzanfardino> s/idolate/isolate
<mzanfardino> yoranyo: you'd know
<mzanfardino> yoranyo: X won't load
<detectiveinspekt> what is the best way to test the network speed of my computer
<detectiveinspekt> lan
<mdious> Flannel:  thanks, sorry for bothering with my stupid questions
<natbet> I have an nvidia card with twinview set up. When I try to play full screen games (cube, gl-117) it's on the right monitor but only half of it shows. any idea what is causing this and how to fix it?
<yoranyo> mzanfardino:  I see ....... but why is my desktop effects are broken when I just install quake and its playing fine
<mzanfardino> yoranyo: not sure.  You might try downloading ENVY and letting it install the latest driver and configure X.  I've had some success with it.
<Plant_Master> hi y'all... just fired up gaim and since i have no online friends i tuned into this #.. (had the most users..hehe...) Can any1 of u kind gemtlemens (or women 4 that part) direct me 2 the proper # or #S if u wanna do some general chatting bout nonsense?
<yoranyo> is envy reliable ?
<mzanfardino> natbet: I have twinview as well, but as I understand it the OpenGL libraries only write to one physical device (correct me if I'm wrong), so you will only get it on one screen if it's in "full screeN' mose
<mzanfardino> yoranyo: I've found it to be very reliable
<yoranyo> where do download it ?
<fred_> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26819/  ...also, the apache & apache2 directories still exist
<natbet> mzanfardino: ok, that makes sense, but is there a way to move it over a little? it cuts it in half
<alexnick> Where can I get ahold of the display driver? Even right now my mouse is lagging, so is the text :[
<unagi> do memory card readers just not work in ubuntu
<alexnick> Sorry neuratix, I lost my connection. Where can I get the display driver?
<IndyGunFreak> Plant_Master: what do you mean?.
<mzanfardino> natbet: sorry, that I can't help with.  I don't use many OpenGL apps, and the one I did was a windows app running under wine in windowed mode... whole different ball of wax.
<natbet> mzanfardino: yeah, thanks though
<Flannel> fred_: pastebin `ls /etc/apache2`
<wesolek> nickrud, I tried again and it basically stops... everything stops (except for the mem test)
<IndyGunFreak> !ubuntu-offtopic | Plant_Master
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-offtopic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alexnick> Okay, I lost my connection again : / what about that display driver?
<IndyGunFreak> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<wesolek> nickrud, and google returns pretty much everything when I search it
<mzanfardino> yoranyo: you can do a seach for ENVY, it's written by an Italian lad.  I've follows his howto on installing ATI and NVIDIA drivers before using ENVY and they were always accurate.  I've since started to use ENVY and haven't had any trouble with it.  It even downloads the latest driver...
<yoranyo> mzanfardino: thanks
<nickrud> wesolek, how about the disk verification option?
<mzanfardino> yoranyo: np. good luck
<reed> hello, I am having problems changing my Resolution. I have an ATI Radeon 7000 VE Graphics card and dual monitors.
<wesolek> that doesn't work either, nickrud.... but the disk is ok, I checked on a different computer
<reed> However when I enter this into the terminal:
<fred_> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26821/
<iTurtle> I'm not getting any sound in wine.
<nickrud> wesolek, no clue here then, sorry. I guess I'm 0 for 2 for you. ;)
<iTurtle> never mind.. i got it
<Caplain> whats the latest version of ubuntu and is it easy to upgrade?
<mzanfardino> iTurtle: you might need to run winecfg and check your audio config
<reed> reed@reed-desktop:~$ audo aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<reed> bash: audo: command not found
<mzanfardino> Caplain: fiesty (7.04)
<reed> reed@reed-desktop:~$ sudo  aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<reed> sudo: aticonfig: command not found
<reed> reed@reed-desktop:~$ sudo  aticonfig --resolution=1600x1200,1280x1024,1024x768
<reed> sudo: aticonfig: command not found
<reed> reed@reed-desktop:~$ sudo  aticonfig --force-monitor=crt1,notv
<Flannel> !paste | reed
<reed> sudo: aticonfig: command not found
<reed> I get command not found
<Flannel> reed: please stop pasting.
<ubotu> reed: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rockets> dHey my laptop's sound was working fine and all of the sudden nothing. No sound at all works.
<Flannel> fred_: Did you install apache2/apache first through some other method? (compile from source? or anything?)
<rockets> its been working for weeks
<Ubuntoo> how do i set up the slots in Linuxdcpp ? anyone knows?
<fred_> Flannel: i used sudo apt-get install method
<mzanfardino> ok, so no utilties that can analyze drive access and help determine what task might be chewing through my HD?
<Flannel> fred_: and that's the only thing you've ever used?
<detectiveinspekt> for a printer server using cups I can't print from windows pc's because gimp print isn't a supported driver
<Pici> mzanfardino: top might be able to show things sorted by reads/writes, but you'd have to check the manpage
<mzanfardino> might a wmv file require more drive access than an mp3?
<fred_> Flannel: also tried installing xammp /opt/lampp
<mzanfardino> Pici: yeah, looking there.. top is helpful but I'm not seeing what I'm looking for... I'll keep reading
<fred_> perhaps conflicting
<fred_> ?
<Flannel> fred_: Yeah.  Or, something.  did you do any configuring (major) of apache2 after installing it?
<DanaG> I'm trying to set up Feisty on a system with an Asus board, with ICH5 southbridge.
<livingdaylight> Flannel, what is the dpkg - to find <application> command?
<fred_> Flannel: non
<fred_> e
<wesolek> oh not at all nickrud, you've been very helpful
<DanaG> The system can't find the PATA hard drive.
<Flannel> livingdaylight: what?  What do you mean find <application> command?
<mzanfardino> livingdaylight: I use dpkg -l | grep <packagename>
<DanaG> Port fails to respond.
<livingdaylight> Flannel, yes
<OmegaCenti> How do you tell what modules are loaded?
<Pici> OmegaCenti: lsmod
<wesolek> I think the problem with my ati was me - the user, as I was setting the wrong memory for my graphics... nickrud
<livingdaylight> mzanfardino, thx
<Flannel> livingdaylight: what are you asking for?  I dont understand.
<OmegaCenti> Pici: thanks :)
<mzanfardino> OmegaCenti: dpkg -l will
<nickrud> wesolek, yeah, I saw that :)
<livingdaylight> Flannel, actually, looking for what command will launch it
<wesolek> lol
<Flannel> livingdaylight: ah, You'll just have to list the contents of a package, and find the ones in /usr/bin
<wesolek> I am surprised you didn't laugh at me lol, nickrud
<nickrud> left my machine on when I went home, just to catch the last of that fix
<reed> I ask for a little help and people gripe at me? :/ wtf
<bnall> music-shuffler - i installed totem-xine but the movie still doesn't play. i tried opening mplayer and it opens but then goes away - ideas? does totem -xine open with mplayer?
<Flannel> reed: people gripe for you pasting to this channel.  Not for asking for help.
<nickrud> wesolek, every single one of us here has had a brain fart like that, and most laugh at themselves enough
<DanaG> How do you tell the LiveCD to use ata_generic instead of ata_piix?
<wesolek> lol I do too, nickrud
<OmegaCenti> Whats the best place to get info (like manuals) for the modules loaded? like if I want to know what a certain module does
<nickrud> wesolek, anyway, back to work
<mdious> DanaG:  on boot you can press (F3 I think) something to list more options...
<Flannel> fred_: did you upgrade from edgy with this install?
<fred_> Flannel: this is a fresh install
<wesolek> hehehe sorry, I had to bring my ferrets to order, nickrud
<wesolek> nickrud are you still at work?
<DanaG> But what option would I use?
<wesolek> I'll keep asking here about my problem...
<Cooner750> Where do I install custom fonts to?
<bnall> music_shuffle are you around?
<Flannel> fred_: odd odd odd.  ports.conf should have been removed.  But I can't even find where it says it's from.  What does `dpkg -S /etc/apache2/ports.conf` return?  Anything?  (and what's in that file?)
<gRaCiOsO> how could i resolv this problem when i run vmware exec: 180: /lib/wrapper-gtk24.sh: not found ?
<wesolek> ubuntu will not load the live cd in normal or save mode
<Plant_Master> is ther some1 there who could give a few pointers bout IRC and GAIM?
<DanaG> How do you force the livecd to use ata_generic?
<scary> Hey,  would anyone mind helping me out with my intel hda sound card issues
<rockets> !ask | Plant_Master
<ubotu> Plant_Master: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<scary> I tried the tutorials and no luck
<bnall> any good dvd player software for xine?
<iTurtle> where can i find good software for linux?
<iTurtle> !dvd | bnall
<ubotu> bnall: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Pici> bnall: xine is a dvd player...
<unagi> anyone having problems with ubuntu freezing up at random times?
<iTurtle> unagi: me, at times
<scary> sounds like hardware issues
<unagi> with green lines across the screen or other weird things
* Plant_Master gives kudos 2 rocket 4 fast answer
<iTurtle> unagi: ya
<bnall> how do i open it?
<unagi> any idea whats causing that?
<iTurtle> unagi: but then again, my computer is 8 years old :)
<unagi> mines brand new
<scary> is it only with 7.04?
<iTurtle> bnall: sudo apt-get install gxine?
<rockets> lol so whats your question Plant_Master
<iTurtle> unagi: whats your graphics card?
<unagi> =(
<iTurtle> unagi: sudo lspci
<unagi> nvidia go 7400
<iTurtle> wow
<iTurtle> unagi: i have no idea, then
<scary> does any one know how to get an intel audio card detected?
<unagi> anyone else have an idea?
<Plant_Master> well i need 2 know xactly how 2 join a good chat #...kinda basic, i know, but i havent been using IRC 4 like 8 yrs and im out of the lopp if u know wim
<nj786> is there a way to run a setup.exe program into linux
<rockets> Plant_Master, what do you mean join a good chat
<iTurtle> !wine | nj786
<ubotu> nj786: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<OmegaCenti> Whats the best place to get info (like manuals) for the modules loaded? like if I want to know what a certain module does
<rockets> Plant_Master, dont use gaim for IRC first of all
<Pici> !u
<ubotu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<OmegaCenti> !modules
<rockets> Plant_Master, use x-chat
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<fred_> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26822/
<nj786> how do i get wine?
<unagi> linux makes me sad
<unagi> i want to believe in it but......geez
<IndyGunFreak> nj786: http://www.winehq.com
<iTurtle> nj786, synaptic package manager
<IndyGunFreak> follow the instructions
<rockets> nj786, sudo apt-get install wine
<OmegaCenti> nj786: First go to winehq.org and lookat repositories howto or something of that effect
<DanaG> argh-ness.
<rockets> nj786, in fact you can apt-get install almost anything
<IndyGunFreak> or any of the above... :)
<OmegaCenti> rockets: Not if he wants the latest one supported by #winehq
<bnall> iturtle i already have it installed but there isn't a frontend for it - how do i open it?
<rockets> OmegaCenti, I know that.
<IndyGunFreak> I would go to http://www.winehq.com, and follow the instructions there.
<OmegaCenti> rockets: He doesn't.
<rockets> OmegaCenti, I just prefer to use as many distro packages as i can
<Flannel> fred_: What's in that file? (less /etc/apache2/ports.conf)?  Should be only one line, if anything.
<OmegaCenti> nj786: Hold on I will walk you through that in #omegacenti if you would like
<IndyGunFreak> rockets: but adding the wine repository is easy, and clearly explained and should keep everything up to date.
<kahfei> Hi all...I am new to Ubuntu, though I hav experience with Linux in Fedora before...
<ahorner> hey.
<reD_Fox1> hello, my freshly installed ubuntu (on a compaq notebook, AMD64x2, nvidia 6150) halts during boot. Specifically during the disk check. Prior to that, it halted immediately before gnome was loaded. LiveCD has the same issues. Any ideas for how to troubleshoot the issue?
<ahorner> do i open .run files from terminal
<terlmann> HELP : I have feisty and dri enabled , but after a crash my framerates in 3d apps have dropped to null
<scary> if alsaconf doesn't detect my sound but is should support my card, how would I go about getting my sound card detected.  I have already installed the newest alsa drivers, util, lib, and oss.  But when I run alsa-conf it doesn't detect my builtin intel sound card.  The card is working in windows currently, so it should work.
<fred_> Flannel: looks like only one line Listen 80
<wesolek> ubuntu will not load the live cd in normal or safe mode
<kahfei> I have downloaded Ubuntu 7.04, and burn the iso to CD...but I stuck at the login screen..
<Plant_Master> as it sounds . im F****ng out... all i get from the gaim program is a lot of # listed on the ubuntu server, all good, but right now i dont wanna talk *ix os systems or s**t like that, i wanna talk 2 2 some ordinary pppl and I sincerely dont know how to find those # and join them.... (/me ashamed......)
<Flannel> kahfei: stuck being what?  When you choose it goes black? or what?
<kahfei> it ask for Username and password
<kahfei> !!!
<Flannel> fred_: very odd.  ok, uh, go ahead and remvoe that dir (/etc/apache2 and all contents)
<ahorner> once you go back you cant go black
<ahorner> oop
<ahorner> other wa around
<Flannel> kahfei: Oh, login.  Is this official ubuntu? or one of the cheesy knockoffs?
<ahorner> i didnt know there were knockoffs
<kahfei> I didn't even get to set the user and password...but it ask for one?
<wesolek> kahfei, make sure that your cd doesn't have any defects...
<Flannel> ahorner: "Ubuntu ultimate edition" and other silly things like that.
<ahorner> o
<kahfei> no..I downloaded the iso from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<bruenig> or my favorite, ubuntu christmas edition
<ahorner> how do i use .run files
<ahorner> lolo
<Flannel> kahfei: right.  Sounds like a bad burn, check the CD for defects (at the boot menu)
<Pici> ahorner: chmod +x filename.run  then ./filename.run
<IndyGunFreak> Plant_Master: i told you, if you just want to chat, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<kahfei> hmmm
<ahorner> ahh thanks
<terlmann> HELP : I have feisty and dri enabled , but after a crash my framerates in 3d apps have dropped to null
<kahfei> ok...thks for the tips..will do that..
<fred_> anyone what is the command to delete a dir with stuff in it?
<ahorner> is there a way to open terminal in a folder
<wesolek> ubuntu will not load the live cd in normal or safe mode (no errors on the cd - checked)
<ahorner> like... already directed to that folder
<Flannel> ahorner: nautilus-open-terminal is an extension to let you do that.
<ahorner> huh
<ahorner> Flannel: what do i do?
<bruenig> ahorner, --default-working-directory=DIRNAME is the option in xfce Terminal
<terlmann> just "sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal"
<ahorner> ahh ok
<wesolek> ubuntu will not load the live cd in normal or safe mode (no errors on the cd - checked) can anybody help me out?
<Flannel> ahorner: then on your right click menu, there'll be an "open terminal here" or something like that
<mdious> DanaG:  any luck?
<bruenig> Flannel, I think he means just generally, not while he is in the file browser
<ahorner> no flannels got t right
<boi1555> i know i should go to the effects chat but nobody seems to be there.. soo  if you guys are familiar with beryl and want to help me out... all my windows keep showing this distorted background on their proximities .. like on this picture  http://img385.imageshack.us/img385/3166/screenshotas1.png
<uptownben> XUBUNTU install with no swap partition is SLOOW..
<shwouchk> hello
<fred_> anyone what is the command to delete a dir with stuff in it?
<wesolek> ubuntu will not load the live cd in normal or safe mode (no errors on the cd - checked) can anybody help me out?
<sabayonuser> hi
<sabayonuser> how can i upgrade ubuntu?
<flybyte> is there any alarm clock I can install
<Dana1> aah, the system that has the ICH5 brokenness is a P4P800.
<Eclipse75> http://www.handel-her.dk/cnet_pic/DIGITALCONTENT/99%5C25%5C9925dd31-9d68-481e-a71d-8fe10574ad78.jpg
<Eclipse75> anyone know what connection type that is?
<ahorner> Pici: when i do chmod filename.run it says missing operation
<fred_> what is the command to delete a dir with stuff in it?
<Pici> ahorner: chmod +x filename.run
<nickrud> !upgrade | sabayonuser
<ubotu> sabayonuser: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Plant_Master> s**t rocket, lamost missed ur answ there... u got a valid statement ther in " what do u mean with a good chat"..
<mister_roboto> fred_: rm -r
<Pici> ahorner: dont forget the +x, it means to mark it as executable
<nickrud> fred_, rm -rf dir
<ahorner> its a regular cat 45 cable
<ahorner> ok thanks
<Eclipse75> ahorner, look closer. its more longated
<Eclipse75> i have a gbic for it
<runtime> Hey, I'm a noob at ubuntu, how can I get my Westell 802.11g wireless card to work?
<ahorner> woah
<ahorner> it has like 10 pins
<craigbass1976> So I'm setting up a box to be a web server.  Everything is all set, except the site isn't uploaded.  The woman that made it "HAS" to use ftp, and won't just give me the files so I can upload them myself.  What's the best way (permissions wise) to let her upload to /var/www without giving her permissions for everything, and while still keeping /var/www somewhat restricted?
<boi1555> .. how do you make words bold for someone on the chat?
<Plant_Master> well, i have ust installed ubuntu and im trying gaim out as an irc client, since i cant use any of the other protocols
<craigbass1976> Who generally owns /var/www?  Root does right now
<blanky> hey guys, I'm in KDE and my audio device is set to 'auto detect', how can I find out which one I'm using? (OSS, ALSA, ESD, etc.)
<andreas_> Hi
<andreas_> I am trying to install beryl .can anyone help me?
<runtime> Anyone can at least point me somewhere?
<nickrud> craigbass1976, it's normally www-data:root
<craigbass1976> boi1555, you type some of their name, hit tab to complete it, and fire away
<kbrooks> DjCaustic, hm, you have same isp as me
<mdious> DanaG:  my mistake...press F1 for help to see the options..i assume there is one for ata_generic
<blanky> !mountwindows
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<kbrooks> DjCaustic, what a coindence
<blanky> anyone?
<ahorner> ah!!!!!!!!!!!! sudo ./i_did_ur_mom.run
<runtime> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ahorner> yay
<Eclipse75> so no clue ahorner?
<boi1555> craigbass1976: test
<runtime> Boo yah!
<wastro> anyone know how to add custom gnome key shortcuts
<andreas_> I am trying to install beryl .can anyone help me?
<ahorner> not really
<wesolek> can anybody help me out? ubuntu will not load the live cd in normal or safe mode (no errors on the cd - checked)
<ahorner> what is it for?
<kaelibean> jig jigga :)
<craigbass1976> boi1555, see?
<fred_> Flannel: Apache & Apache2 directories im assuming to reinstall apache2 through sudo apt-get install apache2?
<craigbass1976> boi1555, got you're test by the way
<kahfei> Update....after checking the CD..errors found in 5 files!!!
<fred_> those directories have been deleted
<kahfei> Think this must be the root cause for my problem..
<ahorner> kahfei: reburn
<wesolek> kahfei... get yourself a better cd and burn it again
<ahorner> lol
<bruenig> kahfei, new iso, new burn, try again
<bruenig> or check md5sum
<ahorner> do they make verbatim for cds?
<Eclipse75> ahorner, i got a gbic with my 48 port switch with that connection type
<OmegaCenti> Whats the best place to get info (like manuals) for the modules loaded? like if I want to know what a certain module does
<ahorner> wats a gbic
<wesolek> change the make of cd as well kahfei
<craigbass1976> nickrud, so what would I do for her, put her in the root group? or put her in www-data and chgroup the folder?
<boi1555> oh yeah that reminds me.. does anyone know how to use an airport express base station with ubuntu?
<ahorner> lol
<Eclipse75> its for connecting at 1000mbps on a switch
<ahorner> linux hates macs
<nickrud> wastro, run gconf-editor, and under apps/metacity there's two pages: keybinding_commands and global_keybindings. you set the key in global_, and the command in _commands
<ahorner> so i dont know
<terlmann> kahfei : burn it at the slowest speed
<boi1555> craigbass1976: thankkkks!!!!
<wastro> nickrud: thanks
<scaggot> Hi, how can i query my 56k modem in Ubuntu?
<ahorner> hook it up and go to 192.168.1.1 or somethin
<z3r0x1> hi guys
<z3r0x1> how can I check a runqueue
<Eclipse75> i have no cables with that connection. i cant really hook it up
<chadeldridge> When i boot Ubuntu my main panel is showing in the center of my screen, but after I go to properties, click expand, and then uncheck expand it goes back to the bottom where is should be.  Any ideas ?
<mdious> scaggot:  do you mean query as in...on windows how you can 'query modem'?
<wesolek> help :) v
<wesolek> ubuntu will not load the live cd in normal or safe mode (no errors on the cd - checked)
<Arrick> hey all
<ahorner> is there like a powerstrip for ubuntu/linux
<Arrick> how do I mount an NTFS external drive so that i can copy the files from it?
<|Porsche> what do you mean by powerstrip?
<ahorner> ya know the program powerstrip
<scaggot> mdious: yes, i just need to make sure that the driver i just installed is the correct one. I've been trying to get my 56K modem to work in Ubuntu.
<ahorner> look it up on yahoo
<Arrick> I already have the entries in /etc/fstab but it wonr let me copy
<detectiveinspekt> Samba only reaches 2MB/s where as HTTP (through torrentflux server) gets 10MB/s is this normal for samba? I am transfering hundreds of 700MB files
<ahorner> lets u set custom resolutions, overclock, ect
<nickrud> craigbass1976, I am absolutely not a professional admin, but what I'd do is put her in a group, and give that group write permission to her folders. Apache needs /var/www  to be www-data if apache might ever want to write to those folders/files
<boi1555> andreas_: did you get my private? about beryl
<ahorner> all: i like cheese
* ahorner likes cheese
<chadeldridge> When i boot Ubuntu my main panel is showing in the center of my screen, but after I go to properties, click expand, and then uncheck expand it goes back to the bottom where is should be.  Any ideas ?
<ahorner> your mother
<ahorner> hey chadeldridge
<ahorner> i live by u
<ahorner> ur in columbus
<ahorner> o.O
<mdious> scaggot:  not sure sorry, perhaps search google for the modem...ah took me forever to get my isdn working...finally realised there was just a few options in my kernel i needed to enable then all worked fine...was a great day! :D
<jrib> !offtopic | ahorner
<ubotu> ahorner: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gnomefreak> ahorner: stop trolling
<ahorner> lol
<ahorner> :-(
<ahorner> whats trolling anywya
<fred_> FLannel:  if i install just apache that work, but im having problems getting mysql, and phpmyadmin going
<craigbass1976> nickrud, I wish she'd just use putty or pscp.....  >:(
<fettsvette> Totally unrelated question! Can anyone give me car advice!
<nickrud> wastro, for example I have <Super>t  in global_ on run_command_1 and gnome-terminal in command_1 in _commands. And you're not limited to 12 commands, you can add more keys, just name the keys appropriately.
<ahorner> lol
<gnomefreak> fettsvette: join #ubuntu-offtopiv
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu-offtopic even fettsvette
<ahorner> muwhahah i know all ur ips..
<fettsvette> ok ty
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<nickrud> craigbass1976, yes, I know little about ftp, just some experimentation a couple years. ago. Then I discovered (or had thrust under my nose, actually) ssh
<chadeldridge> so other than the scary fact that someone thinks they know where i live ... anyone know how to fix my issue ?
<Yogi--> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<scaggot> Is KPPP there on the Ubuntu CD?
<shwouchk> I have a problem lately getting updates from several repositories such as ftp://ftp.berlios.de unstable/non-free. What could cause that?
<sabayonuser> does ubuntu come with non free software such as nvidia drivers?
<louist> hey guys
<gnomefreak> shwouchk: they are not ubuntu repos so you would need to talk to the people that run them
<gnomefreak> sabayonuser: they are installable
<shwouchk> gnomefreak:
<shwouchk> kk
<louist> question:  which is the best media player for iPod support?
<sabayonuser> gnomefreak, where can i get them from?
<shwouchk> louist: amarok
<scaggot> Is KPPP there on the Ubuntu CD?
<sabayonuser> another example could be flash player
<shwouchk> afaik
<kitsune> hey. I've never made a script before and I was curious as to how to make a script that opens the selected file with the command mplayer -vo xv. Google isn't being friendly to me today
<louist> Even in Gnome?
<gnomefreak> sabayonuser: muliverse repos
<shwouchk> sabayonuser: hello there :P
<DanaG> argh.
<gnomefreak> !repos | sabayonuser
<scaggot> Is KPPP there on the Ubuntu CD?
<ubotu> sabayonuser: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<DanaG> ata1: port is slow to respond
<wastro> nickrud: the gconf doesn't seem to be workign completely
<louist> shwochk, does amaroK support album artwork?
<sabayonuser> shwouchk hi
<nickrud> scaggot, not on the ubuntu cd, maybe the kubuntu cd
<shwouchk> louist: yes
<gnomefreak> scaggot: it should be but for a yes you would need the kubuntu cd
<scaggot> :(
<nickrud> wastro, try the example I mentioned above
<louist> okay. and it works in gnome, I assume?
<shwouchk> louist: I personally think its the best music player/manager for linux, and I know many would agree
<scaggot> Or is there anything else on the Ubuntu CD that I can use for connecting with a dialup modem?
<shwouchk> I'm pretty sure it does, try.
<gnomefreak> nickrud: i think it is on the cd (atleast the alternate) just not installed with ubuntu
<Flannel> !lamp | fred_
<ubotu> fred_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<louist> shwouchk, from what I've seen it looks pretty nice.  I'm using banshee right now and I'm not a huge fan of the layout.  I can install AmaroK from the kubuntu CD right?
<Arrick> hey all, i am trying to copy files from my external drive, to my internal HDD on ubuntu 7.04 server
<scaggot> try, how? I don't know the commands to type
<nickrud> gnomefreak, ah, so there's some kde stuff on the ubuntu disk?
<Arrick> I am getting an error when trying to do so
<Arrick> General failure (server should provide error description).
<Arrick> Error code: 4
<Arrick> Error message from server: Failure
<Arrick> Request code: 18
<nickrud> gnomefreak, and hi
<gnomefreak> nickrud: yes im fairly sure
<gnomefreak> nickrud: hi :)
<pd001> when I execute glxinfo command it prints out "OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect ...." , how do I change that to "ATI Radeon Xpress 1100" ??
<shwouchk> louist: dunno.. maybe :) I know you can install if using apt/synaptic
<shwouchk> louist: from the web
<axl000> i got no sound in my laptop, i need help please (sorry for my bad english)
* nickrud pulls out a disk
* Pelo recommends wine 0.9.39 for all the utorrent users,  dht is fixed and so is the easy right click on status bar speed change
<Flannel> nickrud, gnomefreak, http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.list  is what's on the alt CD
<louist> shwouchk, i'd rather avoid that... i'm on dialup XD
<gnomefreak> nickrud: its in main for sure
<gnomefreak> Flannel: thanks
<louist> anybody know how I might install AmaroK from the kubuntu cd?
<Shadou> my computer doesnt come up to the Ubuntu Login screen how do i login?
<wastro> ok nickrud. what's <Super>
<Shadou> i can get to a console
<gnomefreak> louist: sudo apt-get install amarok
<nickrud> wastro, its the windows key
<louist> gnomefreak, and that'll install from the CD?
<wastro> how do I check my windows key
<nickrud> wastro, you can also use <Alt> and <Shift> , and combine them
<wastro> can I see it in xev?
<shwouchk> gnomefreak: is there a list of standard+community ubuntu reps?
<wastro> ok
<scaggot> I need help to connect to the internet from Ubuntu.. I have a dialup modem.. I just installed the driver but I'm not very sure if its the right one.. I was told to also install ungrab-winmodem but I'm getting an error when I try.. I dont know if Im doing it right
<gnomefreak> !repos | shwouchk
<ubotu> shwouchk: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<nickrud> wastro, it's the key between ctl and alt on the left
<Pelo> Shadou,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , should reset the stuff that autostarts X
<shwouchk> gnomefreak: and is there a tool to autoupdate my list?
<Shadou> my computer doesnt come up to the Ubuntu Login screen how do i login?
<Shadou> oh
<Shadou> thanks
<Shadou> ^.^
<Pelo> Shadou,  no garanty
<gnomefreak> shwouchk: apt-get update
<wastro> ah ok thanks, nickrud
<Shadou> ill try
<wastro> im on a laptop so my windows key might be fn
<wastro> the <Control> t worked
<shwouchk> gnomefreak: do you actually read the question? I want to update the list of repositories
<gnomefreak> nickrud: i guess its not i would have thought kppp would have
<shwouchk> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<louist> gnomefreak, how can I make sure my 'apt-get install' is from a CD and not the internet?
<nickrud> gnomefreak, I guess they didn't want the contamination
<sirjoebob> hey everyone- i have two quick questions... 1> anyone know of a decent video editor for feisty? 2> anyone know of a good program to use with a tv tuner on feisty?
<gnomefreak> shwouchk: to update the repos sudo apt-get update. what do you mean by update?
<gnomefreak> shwouchk: thats old and not kept up
<sirjoebob> i just need the name, i will find it
* Pelo scrapped of the windows logo off the win keys on his comp,  he still needs to design a linux / ubuntu logo to paint on them 
<gnomefreak> louist: make sure only the cd rom repo is enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list
<pd001> Hi guys! Can somebody tell me how to change OpenGL renderer, please?
<shwouchk> gnomefreak: what is old and not kept up?
<scaggot> I need help to connect to the internet from Ubuntu.. I have a dialup modem.. I just installed the driver but I'm not very sure if its the right one.. I was told to also install ungrab-winmodem but I'm getting an error when I try.. I dont know if Im doing it right
<gnomefreak> shwouchk: easy source
<craigbass1976> any ideas why a user can't create files or directories in their own home directory via ftp
<wastro> nickrud: what do I use for space
<wastro> <space>?
<louist> gnomefreak, I just use # to deactivate, right?
<nickrud> wastro, good question :)
<sirjoebob> hey everyone- i have two quick questions... 1> anyone know of a decent video editor for feisty? 2> anyone know of a good program to use with a tv tuner on feisty?
<gnomefreak> louist: yes
<Pelo> scaggot,   add your dial up info to  menu > system > admin > network   and use pon and poff to connect/disconnect
<wastro> just Space doesn't seem to work
<gnomefreak> louist: take the # away to enable it than save and sudo apt-get update
<wastro> ill try <space>
<scorp123> sirjoebob: kino
<shwouchk> gnomefreak: ok then where do I get an updated list? again, apt-get update updates the list of packages, not of the list of repositories
<wastro> hm
<kittu> louist: go sytem--admin--software sources where u can add and remove ur cd
<DaveyJ> damn.. is there a way to burn cdi files at all (easily?)
<scorp123> sirjoebob: and tvtime
<wastro> not <Space>
<sirjoebob> scorp123: awesome! thanks
<wastro> ah its lowercase 'space'
<gnomefreak> shwouchk: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<scaggot> Pelo: I tried that and its giving me an error.. Thats why I wanted to try using something else to connect.. Or maybe try to query the modem somehow to make sure the driver installed is the right one...
<wastro> thanks for the help
<scorp123> sirjoebob: one I haven't tried out yet: pitivi
<nickrud> wastro, exactly what did you use then?
<sirjoebob> scorp123: may try that as well
<shwouchk> gnomefreak: 7.04
<unrealsword> hey does anyone know how to gain admit rights to delete the ndiswrapper folder in the kernel area
<gnomefreak> shwouchk: the repos have updated packages in them what do you mean updated list?
<shwouchk> gnomefreak: geez
<gnomefreak> unless your using 5.10 than your repos are good
<scorp123> sirjoebob: don't waste your time on cinelerra (or cinerella?) ... I never get the spelling right.
<scorp123> sirjoebob: cinelerra just plain sucks ... the features are awesome, yes ... but the GUI !! it's horror.
<sirjoebob> scorp123: i saw that one online and i could not get it working for some reason...
<Pelo> scaggot,  locate your modem in menu > system > prefs > hardare info ( or somethign) look in the various info provided for the /dev/ttys?   use that to specify your modem in the network thingy
* [DnH] `Lapinou`sn s'en va dodo dans les bras de nounous elfiques
<Psykus> are there any other decent gui irc clients available for ubuntu? xchat is ok, but I hate the theming options, so hard to change anything
<Shadou> it didnt work...
<shwouchk> gnomefreak: for instance the non-free rep I had stopped working... new repositories are created by people... maybe some repositories have updated adresses. I want an updated list of available repositories. NOT PACKAGES.
<gnomefreak> shwouchk: define updated repos list please. if you mean unofficial repos you need to find them else where/ if you mean ubuntu repos than the ones in your list if all are uncommented you have latest
<Shadou> my login screen died after i changed some of the login screen settings using the GUI
<gnomefreak> shwouchk: they most likely use the same ones
<Shadou> how do i fix it :(
<unrealsword> any ideas anyone?
<scorp123> Psykus: I use "konversation" .... simple and easy to use. I know: it's KDE ... but it works under GNOME just as well.
<unrealsword> i cant delete the freaking ndiswrapper in the kernel
<scaggot> Pelo: Under hardware info, it doesn't say what port the modem is on..
<rbs-tito> I use xchat-gnome
<unrealsword> and i cant install my wireless drivers because of it
<gnomefreak> shwouchk: you want the newer version of unofficial repos see the opwners of the repos
<Psykus> also anyway to change/disable the tooltips? even after changing themes around, they still show up as an ugly yellow color
<Psykus> scorp123, thanks
<scaggot> And when I try to connect, it says not found /dev/modem or something like that...
<sirjoebob> scorp123: thanks for the help. gotta run.
<Pelo> scaggot, that was the best I could do for you,  check in the forum or ask again here periodicaly,
<gnomefreak> shwouchk: we do not support unofficial repos
<shwouchk> gnomefreak: there is no page for unofficial repositories?
<scaggot> :(
<rbs-tito> I bought a SATA DVDRW drive today, I've never seen a SATA optical drive, it won't have any ubuntu problems will it?
<shwouchk> gnomefreak: geez
<Shadou> my login screen died after i changed some of the login screen settings using the GUI
<Shadou> how do i fix it :(
<bronze> Does anyone know if I can get the serial key from XP without booting into it (it's not bootable).
<Pelo> scaggot,  you need to change /dev/modem for  /dev/ttyS?  what ever the number is for that ttyS port
<shwouchk> people were right to tell me to stay away from ubuntu :(
<scaggot> where do I change that?
<Pelo> Shadou,  reinstall ubuntu
<Shadou> i cant
<Shadou> im on vacation and i dont have my disc
<gnomefreak> shwouchk: not one that is kept up anymore
<Pelo> scaggot, menu > system > admin > network,  you can probably specify the modem there
<unrealsword> no one has nay ideas how to delete a folder in the kernel
<scorp123> bronze: why not ask Microsoft?
<Shadou> and i have files i need off of it
<scaggot> I changed it to ttyS0, ttyS1, etc etc and it always says /dev/modem isn't found
<Moniker42> does anyone know of a preview program for latex?
<Pelo> Shadou, try the forum
<Moniker42> i.e. previewing the output as you type
<wehttamb> beryl wont load the borders on windows, i have tried reloading it and reloading emerald but it still wont work
<Pelo> Moniker42, search for latex in synaptic
<wehttamb> i just restarted my computer and now it wont work
<Flannel> Moniker42: Preview program?  just compile and view?
<Moniker42> Pelo, there are, literally, hundreds of results for that
<Pelo> wehttamb,  ask in #beryl
<wehttamb> ok
<Moniker42> Flannel, i've been doing that...
<gnomefreak> wehttamb: join #ubuntu-effects for beryl help
<Moniker42> but it's getting a little tiring doing it every 30 seconds
<Pelo> Moniker42,  narrow it down,   latex preview
<wastro> whats a good super simply audio player for linux
<wastro> a la foobar
<wastro> or the old winamp
<Flannel> Moniker42: that's the normal method.  get vim-latexsuite or something, you can \ll to compile.  What do you want in a 'preview' sort of thing?
<Pelo> wastro, beep
<louist> gnomefreak, it's not working.  I can't get it to install from the CD
<scorp123> wastro: xmms
<wastro> thanks :)
<scorp123> wastro: xmms can even use *OLD* WinAMP skins ...
<unrealsword> for the love of god how do u delete a folder in the kernel
<louist> at least not by messing with my sources.list
<gnomefreak> louist: you need the kubuntu alternate cd
<Flannel> unrealsword: kernel?
<wastro> lol I actually looked up beep
<unrealsword> yes
<Shadou> does anyone else know how to maybe fix my login screen?
<Moniker42> Flannel, what it will look like in a pdf/dvi/output as i type, or at the touch of one button
<unrealsword> im trying to get rid of the ndiswrapper
<wastro> ok let me try xmms
<wastro> im just worried amarok might be bloated
<unrealsword> because make uninstall doesnt get rid of it in ubuntu
<unrealsword> and its not letting me delete the folder
<koyo001> hello
<scorp123> unrealsword: what you say doesn't make sense ... "delete folder *IN* the kernel" ....
<unrealsword> lol
<unrealsword> well
<koyo001> i got movie files that are incripted
<unrealsword> the folder kenrel
<Flannel> Moniker42: check out Lyx, it's a Latex GUI sort of thing.  Might be what you're looking for.
<unrealsword> kernel/ubuntu/misc/ndiswrapper
<koyo001> does anyone know of something to decript movies
<louist> gnomefreak, i can't do it with the install cd?
<Flannel> unrealsword: you want to remvoe a folder in the terminal, right?  not kernel?
<ukubuntu> quick question:  I installed giving the username I wanted for general use. Is this the root login, or is there another login as the root user?
<Flannel> !sudo | ukubuntu
<ubotu> ukubuntu: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Dazza_> anyone know an article where i can get my alsa sound mixing to work?
<gnomefreak> louist: not the one you have
<scorp123> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<unrealsword> Flannel: can i remove the file through the terminal in the kernel/ubuntu/misc/ndiswrapper
<unrealsword> lol
<scorp123> unrealsword: sudo apt-get remove ndiswrapper
<SomeUniqueUserna> imagine no root.... sudo su
<ukubuntu> Thanks Flannel
<Flannel> ukubuntu: it's the admin user, not the root user.  But a user that has the ability to obtain higher privs temporarily
<louist> damn...
<HeloDown> whenever I attempt to change the permissions on my /etc/privoxy/config file I get a "You are not the owner, so you can't change these permissions," However it does not give me an option to sign in as the root
<scorp123> HeloDown: use "sudo"
<louist> is there a channel for audio player discussion?
<scorp123> !sudo | HeloDown
<ubotu> HeloDown: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<unrealsword> scorp123: that doesnt work sadly
<HeloDown> I'm not using the terminal though
<unrealsword> if i do locate ndiswrapper in the terminal
<scorp123> HeloDown: your fault
<SomeUniqueUserna> try sudo su
<unrealsword> it still finds the files in the kernel area
<unrealsword> it doesnt get rid of them
<SomeUniqueUserna> are you in the wheel group
<Dazza_> anyone know an article where i can get my alsa sound mixing to work?
<unrealsword> im not sure what you mean
<Moniker42> Flannel, i found Lyx but i couldn't find a deb for it :P
<ukubuntu> Thanks Flannel, I will try to get my head around it all :$
<Flannel> SomeUniqueUserna: please stop recommending that.  That's not a correct thing to do, nor is it the correct method of doing what you're trying to.  Also, no wheel group in Ubuntu.
<SomeUniqueUserna> *admin grou
<SomeUniqueUserna> ya my bad
<Flannel> Moniker42: It's in universe.
<Moniker42> it is? :)
<Shadou> I changed my login screen settings in the GUI and now when i start my computer the login screen doesnt appear just a mouse pointer
<Shadou> how do i fix it?
<Psykus> is there a channel for compiz?
<scorp123> HeloDown: GUI's are a lie, they're just front-ends to the shell. Through the shell, I gain sudo.  Through sudo, I gain power.  Through power, I gain root. Through root, my chains are broken. uid=0 shall free me.
<unrealsword> "cannot move ndiswrapper in kernel/ubuntu/misc/ndiswrapper", you do not have permission to change it
<Moniker42> Flannel, thanks! :D
<Moniker42> this is perfect
<HeloDown> ehh this is actually my first time using a Linux based OS and the information I read doesn't help a lot
<HeloDown> sudo /usr/etc/privoxy
<HeloDown> would that give the folder?
<scorp123> HeloDown: ... OK, this was supposed to be a joke. It's a parody of the "Sith Prayer" from Star Wars .... :-)   never mind ... :-)
<Anthology_> lol scorp123
<unix_> S
<scorp123> HeloDown: sudo command .....
<HeloDown> no, I caught it just overlooking it.
<ilya> 
<unrealsword> how do u delete a folder in the kernel through the terminal>?
<unrealsword> i cant do it manually it seems
<Talaman72> hey, where do i get a definitive hardware compatibility list?
<bronze> scorp123, ask microsoft? I think that costs like 200$ or something :(
<rbs-tito> Talaman72: There is one on the Ubuntu wiki
<scorp123> bronze: welcome to the club brother :)
<scorp123> !microsoft | bronze
<ubotu> bronze: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Flannel> HeloDown: Same as any other folder in a terminal.
<Shadou> I changed my login screen settings in the GUI and now when i start my computer the login screen doesnt appear just a mouse pointer
<Shadou> how do i fix it?
<natbet> exit
<natbet> exit
<Talaman72> rbs-tito, do you have a link, because i can't find it anywhere
<danh> Hi i DONT want ubuntu to delete everything out of /tmp when i reboot
<danh> how do i do that?
<scorp123> danh: don't keep stuff in /tmp
<scorp123> :)
<danh> you make funny
<scorp123> danh: I'm serious.
<rbs-tito> Talaman72: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<scorp123> danh: on some UNIX-like OS /tmp isn't even on the harddisk, but instead a part of the RAM that can go away any time the system sees fit. Keeping stuff in there is stupid, sorry to say so.
<danh> i bet its a filesystem on 99 percent of ubuntu installs
<minerale> Hi, how can I have ubuntu automatically login ?
<scorp123> danh: yes, and 99% of people don't keep stuff in there they want to keep :)
<taime1> minerale: not really a good habit
<Moniker42> i have a weird gedit bug
<taime1> squash it
<Moniker42> it won't let me resize vertically, only horizontally
<Moniker42> taime1, it's too big, and i've ran out of bug spray
<danh> i guess ubuntu doesn't have aynthing like rc.conf from FreeBSD
<taime1> hehe
<ahorner> how do i mount a disk that doesnt show up in nautalis
* taime1 calls the exterminator
<ahorner> 'mount 'disk''?
<Moniker42> ahorner, first, clear your schedule for the rest of the afternoon
<Moniker42> next, be prepared and patient
<taime1> mount /dev/cdrom
<ahorner> uhh
<Moniker42> then find someone (not me) that knows what he's talking about
<ahorner> its not a cd rom
<ahorner> its justr a had
<ahorner> it shows up in fdisk -l
<taime1> erm... sorry
<scorp123> danh: you mean for starting stuff?
<ramza3> With the file manager, when I open a folder, it displays the full path of the dir with a bunch of buttons for each subfolder, how can I change so it is just text
<danh> in FreeBSD, you can specify whether you want /tmp to be cleared out or not, with a line in /etc/rc.conf
<Talaman72> rbs-tito, that is the most definitive list?
<ahorner> but when i go to mount it says, cant find disk in /ect/fstab
<scorp123> !boot | danh
<ubotu> danh: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<scorp123> danh: check out that last part ....
<LCCUB> ramza3: there should be a toggle button to the left to switch between text and button view
<rbs-tito> Talaman72: It is as definitive as the community makes it. A better option is to find some hardware and google it
<ahorner> will somebody help me with mount my other hdd
<ramza3> LCCUB, there is
<scorp123> danh: /etc/rc*  ... I bet there is a script or something that does that.
<danh> ahorner: what is the device name of your hard drive ?
<ramza3> LCCUB, gracias
<Talaman72> or change os to one that has a better list
<LCCUB> ramza3: np
<ahorner>  dev/hdb
<ahorner> i do mount /dev/hdb but it says cant find /dev/hdb in /ect/fstab
<danh> ahorner: sudo mount /dev/hdb /media/mountpoint
<HeloDown> scorp: When using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToAddaLauncher I wouldn't want to just throw the config file into that, yes?
<danh> i just made up /media/mountpoint
<minerale> taime1: how do I make it automatically login? it's for my roomates
<danh> use whatever you want
<ahorner> mount: can't find /dev/hdb in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<ryan__> I need help dual booting two hard drives one with windows and one with linux
<danh> even when you specify the mount point ?
<Xenguy> minerale: don't -- create a 'guest' account instead :-)
<ryan__> can anyone help?
<ahorner> mount point?
<danh> yeah
<danh> it's a directory
<ahorner> whats that
<ahorner> where
<ahorner> well
<ahorner> how do i spescify it
<Xenguy> !enter
<danh> you 'mount' the disk on to that directory
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ahorner> specify*
<ahorner> uh
<danh> ablabla: first make the mount point, sudo mkdir /media/NAMEOFDISKHERE
<danh> oops
<danh> i mean ahorner
<ahorner> ok
<ahorner> lmao
<danh> then you 'mount' the disk device on to the directory
<younghacker> how do i unpack tar.gz files?
<scorp123> ahorner: ... instead of stupid drive letters ... everything is a directory, somewhere somehow :-)
<ahorner> a blabla
<Elazar> Anyone know why a sudo apt-get upgrade in Ubuntu Server Feisty results in linux-image-server and linux-server being kept back?
<ahorner> lol
<Xenguy> !enter > ahorner
<scorp123> younghacker: tar zxvf tar.file.tgz
<ahorner> ..
<ahorner> so..
<ahorner> sudo mkdir /media/hdb?
<Xenguy> ahorner: OK, bye
<ahorner> where did it make that dir
<minerale> xenguy can you show me how to create a guest account that automatically logs in when computer turns on?
<scorp123> ahorner: obviously in the path you specified? :-)
<ahorner> uhh
<ahorner>  /media/hdb?
<ahorner> >_<
<scorp123> ahorner: aaaaah, good morning!!! :-)
<ahorner> huh
<ahorner> its 830 pm
<scorp123> ahorner: that's relative
<ahorner> lol
<Joeb454> different time zones :P
<ahorner> .
<ahorner> yay ohio
<rustalot> Earlier today, my computer was running veeeeerrrrry slowly (opening a nautilus window took 3-4 seconds), even after several reboots, but now it works fine; Beryl runs very well and it's responsive. Any idea what could cause this?
<scorp123> ahorner: you may have heard that the world is divided into different time zones? ;-)
<ahorner> .... DUH
<ahorner> wait, what world?>
<scorp123> ahorner: here it's 2:30 :-)
<Xenguy> minerale: I would never do that, so I don't know how.  I believe it is possible to automate logins, however; probably through the gdm interface (the login screen where you login), maybe
<ryan__> how do you edit nfts from ubuntu what drivers do u need?
<ahorner> danh: hey whered u go
<scorp123> !ntfs-3g | ryan__
<ubotu> ryan__: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ahorner> ryan_: no druvers
<ahorner> wait
<ahorner> thats what i need :-)
<Valerie> ryan -> fdisk =)
<ryan__> fdisk?
<Xenguy> minerale: I might just create an account 'guest' with a really simple password (like 'guest' ;-)
<scorp123> Valerie: LOL
<ahorner> ryan -> gparted
<HeloDown> I still can not get into the /etc/privoxy/config.txt
<ryan__> is that for ubuntu?
<ryan__> ok
<niter3> where do I define apache's listen IP address???
<ahorner> 192.168.1.1
<ahorner> lol
<ryan__> yea I can use gparted to delete the partition
<scorp123> niter3: in it's config file ... /etc/apache.conf or something like that.
<Valerie> that solves it
<ahorner> ryan_: is there anything important on it
<niter3> scorp123: i'm not finding it in that file
<ryan__> there was but not anymore
<ahorner> http://www.127.0.0.1
<ahorner> lol
<ahorner> pp[s
<ahorner> http://192.168.1.1
<Xenguy> rustalot: use 'top' next time it happens to determine what is eating resources (CPU, memory)
<scorp123> niter3: it's in one of those *.conf files ...
<niter3> ahorner: I want to change it to an internal address. Not the localhost
<niter3> scorp123: I just did a grep -R 127.0.0.1 *
<niter3> nothing shows
<ryan__> know how to dual boot with two hard drives, ubuntu on one hard drive and windows xp on the slave
<scorp123> niter3: cd /etc && grep -r "Listen" *.conf
<ryan__> ?
<HeloDown> I still can not get into the /etc/privoxy/config.txt through Terminal to change permissions
<ahorner> lol
<Xenguy> HeloDown: sudo ?
<scorp123> HeloDown: sudo is your friend
<ahorner> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Joeb454> anybody had trouble getting ubuntu to run on a Dell? (before they started selling it?) I'm having to run under vmware
<HeloDown> I CAN'T FIND IT USING SUDO
<minerale> Is it even possible to have ubuntu automatically login?
<scorp123> HeloDown: you can't find what?
<Xenguy> HeloDown: don't yell
<Valerie> HeloDown: /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<ahorner> soembody help me out
<ahorner> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26825/
<ryan__> what kind of hard drive size is the max ubuntu will recognize?
<scorp123> !ntfs | ahorner
<ubotu> ahorner: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Xenguy> minerale: I believe I have seen that it is possible; I just don't remember how that is configured.  Surely a search for 'Ubuntu automatic login' would turn something up, yes?
<HeloDown> Valerie, doesn't work: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26826/
<ahorner> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<liquiddoom> minerale: It's quite possible
<pete> hey, what happened to xorg
<pyrak> i just installed apache and found the www folder but its permissions are limited, do i want to just chmod them or is there good reason to keep that folder locked up?
<Valerie> i mount a 250gb ufs2 in ubuntu
<drwx------> minerale: look up "GDM" "KIOSK MODE"
<scorp123> ryan__: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3
<pyrak> its in /var/ww
<ahorner> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26827/
<pyrak> /var/www*
<Valerie> pyrak chmod it to 755
<Xenguy> HeloDown: you need to choose an editor
<younghacker> I'm trying to install the adobe flash player in mozilla it is a tar.gz on my desktop
<scorp123> pyrak: don't chmod it if you don't know what you do !!!
<niter3> nothing
<niter3> just Listen 80
<Xenguy> HeloDown: e.g.: sudo editorname /path/to/file
<pete> I swear a couple of days ago, xorg used to be version 7.2, and today the highest version is 1.3.0.0
<youlin> how do you get active ip address listing - arp,ipconfig...
<Xenguy> HeloDown: (I assume you want to edit the file?)
<Xenguy> youlin: ifconfig
<scorp123> HeloDown: duuude, I already told you:  sudo + COMMAND :-)
<wastro> does anyone know how I can use my third mouse button as a scroll wheel
<wastro> basically holding it down and scrolling up will scroll the page
<pete> wastro: yes, you scrolol with it with your finger
<drwx------> youlin: you can use netstat for that, i like using 'lsof -i'
<ahorner> yay
<Valerie> XD
<ahorner> i had to do..
<ahorner> sudo bash diskmounter
<ramza3> hehe, I put firefox on the desktop, uuuuh, why is it twice as large as the other icons
<scorp123> ramza3: maybe a 64x64 icon? You can shrink it if you want to.
<younghacker> how do you install the flash player in Mozilla?
<scorp123> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<wastro> pete: its the thinkpad way of doing it that im use to
<ahorner> wait it didnt work
<HeloDown> Xenguy, yes. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26828/
<Valerie> mozilla what? thunderbird? =P
<wastro> pete: you hold down the button and move the mouse, and it scrolls
<scorp123> HeloDown: try gedit
<ahorner> ahh /media/
<scorp123> HeloDown: sudo gedit /path/to/file ....
<pete> wastro: I think you can do that only in firefox... there's an option in Preferences>>advanced that says "use autoscrolling"
<Xenguy> scorp123: would a command-line editor be better for sudo?
<Xenguy> scorp123: oh, OK, if that works then
<ahorner> how do you create a shortcut to a folder
<Valerie> to cut the crap on sudo <command> just use sudo -s and destroy your system
<youlin> thanks!
<Valerie> ahorner:  man ls
<ahorner> ..
<ahorner> too hard
<Xenguy> scorp123: or do you need gksudo for that?
<Valerie> ahorner:  man ln *
<ahorner> i want gui
<scorp123> Xenguy: doesn't matter
<rommel_> ok. got an emergency here... hoe the h//l do i install java in ff on ubuntu?
<ahorner> like right click create shortcut
<ahorner> (yay windows)
<Valerie> oh, you wanted in X, good think you specified...
<scorp123> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<soundie> hey
<HeloDown> scorp, thank you.
<ahorner> Valerie: so what do i do
<HeloDown> This is like a bang head against wall experience.
<scorp123> HeloDown: you just need to *READ* what people write to you
<HeloDown> I've been trying my hardest to figure this out all day :)
<Xenguy> scorp123: I think gksudo is needed (based on a quick test here)
* soundie sighs
<ahorner> ehh
<ahorner> how do i creat a shortcut in x
<Xenguy> HeloDown: is gedit not working for you?
<scorp123> Xenguy: you're eager getting into my ignore list?
<soundie> My sound broke.
<HeloDown> yes, it worked
<pete> so nobody knows why xorg suddenly switch their versions?
<Xenguy> HeloDown: OK good
<rommel_> okidoki obontu, since u seem 2 know what da crep u talking bout, i went to suns hp & dl java.bla.bla.bin what next?
<ahorner> startx
<HeloDown> It's just I couldn't find anything about it in the documentations Xenguy
<Valerie> pete: they didn't
<pyrak> is anyone in here a web developer?
<scorp123> rommel_: ubotu is a *BOT*  :-)
<Xenguy> HeloDown: keep your eye on the prize
<ahorner> rommel_: oh god dont screw with java its a pain to run on ubuntu
<Valerie> pyrak: i'm somewhat a wl, what do you need?
<pete> Valerie: it used to be 7.2, and now it is 1.3.0.0
<younghacker> and i don't think my Java applets are working correctly i may need to install another package does anyone know the name of it?
<ahorner> younghacker: it never works
<younghacker> ohhhh
<younghacker> lol
<ahorner> younghacker: java sucks on ubuntu
<drwx------> ahorner: java runs fine for me in Feisty and Firefox
<ahorner> ..
<Valerie> pete: Most Recent Releases
<ahorner> it never works 4 me
<Valerie> Current X.Org Foundation release
<Valerie> X.Org has released X11R7.2. Click here for a list of all X.Org releases.
<Valerie> Important: If you have an older release, please see the SecurityPage for information on security updates.
<drwx------> here is proof:  i can run http://fallingsandgame.com
<Joeb454> yeah i have java installed too
<Valerie> i rest my case
<younghacker> wow
<ahorner> omg
<Pici> Java works fine following the instructions in !java
<drwx------> ahorner: maybe you haven't figured out how to do it
<ahorner> i was just playing that'
<ahorner> but its flash
<Xenguy> scorp123: sorry, I honestly forgot this box I'm on is running debian ;-)
<niter3> I've installed SSH but it won't start
<drwx------> oh
<drwx------> huh
<pyrak> valerie, i just installed apache and the www directory is only writable by root, so do i chmod that file or do i use the console to stick files in there?
<drwx------> ok nevermind!
<shadowhywind> usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd hald-addon-usb- rqt 192 rq 9 len 8 ret -110
<niter3> do I need to generate the keys
<ahorner> lol
<ahorner> www.runescape.com
<niter3> how do I do so for the entire box
<shadowhywind> doh
<niter3> ?
<drwx------> i can compile java class files and run them
<younghacker> ok so valerie how did you install it?
<shadowhywind> hay all i keep geting these messages in my dmesg usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd hald-addon-usb- rqt 192 rq 9 len 8 ret -110 any ideas?
<drwx------> i cheated and used the dreaded AUTOMATIX to install it though
<ahorner> o!
<Joeb454> ahorner: i'm sure it's in a repository somewhere, can't remember which one
<ahorner> thats what i wanted to install
<Valerie> pyrak: it's a local server for local use?
<scorp123> !automatix | drwx------
<ahorner> i forgot the name of it
<ubotu> drwx------: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<asdqwezxcdsf> morning
<pyrak> valerie, yes
<ahorner> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<ahorner> lol
<pete> Valerie: Sorry, I think it must be something distrowatch changed then
<pyrak> valerie, just for testing the stuff that i make locally
<drwx------> doesn't that ever get old
<ahorner> whats so bad about automatix
<niter3> i wnat to generate ssh keys for the entire system not per person
<asdqwezxcdsf> am interupting something?
<niter3> how can I do this?
<Valerie> pyrak: just chmod it then
<Flashq009> I have installed proftp and read the wiki and and to proftp site, server keeps saying connection refused.  Please help
<ahorner> 30 mins left downloading update to 7.04
<scorp123> ahorner: it *could* screw up your system ... in theory ... And the ops here don't like it when you recommend it to others.
<Valerie> or chown it
<pyrak> valerie, in fact, i would like to see if there's a way to make it unviewable outside my machine, because i do hit up public networks from time to time
<DanaG> I think I figured out the not-booting issue:
<drwx------> niter3: you just want every new user to have the same ssh key pair?
<rommel_> i dont give a sh*t if java works on ubuntu or not... i NEED 2 get in to a forum RIGHT now, and it only works with java... and YES! its 4 my own personal best that i get access 2 da crapper right now..... or I'll need 2 find acces 2 a m$  machine in da next 5mins which might prove difficult..
<DanaG> Master with Slave != Master with no slave.
<Valerie> pyrak: hmmmm, you can always put an .htaccess
<DanaG> For WD drives, unjumper them to be single.
<niter3> drwx------: however gentoo does it by default
<scorp123> !language | rommel_
<ubotu> rommel_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<drwx------> niter3: i don't know how gentoo does it
<niter3> drwx------: It offers you a new key pair all the time
<niter3> to users that never logged in
<drwx------> rommel_: give me a root shell on your unix server and i will install java for you
<Flashq009> anyone setup proftpd using webmin?  please message me, need assistance.  Thanks
<ahorner> yay  sudo apt-get install automatix2
<jdrodrig> I lost the top panel, the one with the ubuntu logo and applications, (after enabling desktop effects), how do I recover it?
<scorp123> drwx------: I second that :-)
<ahorner> grrrrr
<Joeb454> ahorner: are you running 7.04?
<ahorner> no why
<drwx------> niter3: so every time someone tries to ssh to your machine... they are asked to authorize this new ssh key pair?
<scorp123> rommel_: yes, give us root shells ... Please :-)
<ahorner> its a long story
<Joeb454> lol
<BURTS> what is the best RTS game for linux atm, wine or native
<ahorner> my 7.04 disk for some reason wouldnt let me boot into the hd when it was done installing
<niter3> drwx------: I'm not sure how ssh works in gentoo
<Joeb454> well if i view all available apps from add/remove and search java it lists a load of java apps, including the JRE
<ahorner> and im not retarded i know how to change boot settingf
<scorp123> BURTS: RTS = Radio Television Serbia ?? :-)
<asdqwezxcdsf> is there anybody here who knows how to fix the audio in this darned system...
<drwx------> niter3: so every time someone tries to log into your box, do they get The authenticity of host 'localhost (127.0.0.1)' can't be established.
<jaro> Hello
<Toma-> BURTS: Warcraft3 :>
<Blueblaze> This chat isn't very active for 1000 people :p
<drwx------> niter3: something like that?
<jaro> How can i mount a dvd with a specific filesystem ??
<ahorner> my computer wouldnt recognize it as as bootable
<BURTS> warcraft3, has anyone tried spring out?
<scorp123> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<jaro> because automount doesnt work
<Flashq009> anyone have proftpd installed?
<rommel_> same old story... bash me 4 foul lng and keep ppl who ask 4 root shell....great
<Toma-> BURTS: not yet, but it does look quite stunning
<ahorner>  sudo apt-get install automatix2
<niter3> drwx------: When I first try to login to my one box ssh it gives them a public key then i'm greeted with a password for the username I chose
<jaro> i think it was something with -t iso9660
<ahorner> julia?
<niter3> so i never really get a private key. Authentication is done via password
<jdrodrig> how do I recover the top panel (the one with the ubuntu logo and applications and settings?
<Flashq009> need help with proftpd , please  help
<drwx------> rommel_: i think it's pretty easy to install java for a server, most complains are about using it with a web browser
<drwx------> rommel_: you install java, you tell your web application where your java stuff is on your system
<younghacker> yes i want to install it in my browser
<ahorner> try a runescape private server
<ahorner> lol
<Joeb454> jdrodrig: did you right click>delete this panel by any chance?
<ahorner> rins nice on xp
<ahorner> runs*
<jdrodrig> Joeb454, nope, I enabled desktop effects only
<BURTS> Toma-: yeah i just saw an article on digg about RTS games for linux.  WC3 i may try out tonight, but spring looks promising
<younghacker> lol
<niter3> drwx------: Better yet forget what I said. I've just done a apt-get install ssh. I can't start the service. It fails.
<niter3> drwx------: what do I do now?
<younghacker> im running ubuntu in a VM on xp
<jdrodrig> Joeb454, both my own created panel and teh default one are gone
<Joeb454> try disabling them maybe? I think they're still a bit tempremental
<Valerie> niter3: install openssh-server
<orangesicle> Hi guys: I am trying to compile the Synaptics Touchpad driver and am having some issues.  When I enter the make command in Terminal, it spits out that the process failed because of missing files.  It says that sys/ioctl.h and unistd.h are are missing.  How can install these files?
<niter3> Valerie: It's installed
<ahorner> younghacker: what vm u using?
<niter3> Valerie: it won't let me start it gvia etc/init.d/ssh start
<jdrodrig> Joeb454? but I have no where to click to disable them.... I just see an empty desktop
<niter3> it fails
<ahorner> younghacker: qeum?
<ahorner> younghacker: qemu*
<Toma-> BURTS: just remember, Spring is very very very early release... like 0.0b
<Joeb454> lol, yeah just realised that, give me a min and i'll try and figure something out :P
<Flashq009> never mind, sticking with windows
<younghacker> VM Ware ummmm this version 5
<Valerie> niter3: oh, i see, lemme check this up
<niter3> Valerie: thanks
<ahorner> free i hope
<younghacker> ofcourse
<younghacker> i actually use them at my job
<jdrodrig> Re: Joeb454..thanks...let me know...I of course, have a terminal launcher
<ahorner> http://vmware.com/
<Joeb454> ahorner: vmware player is free, and i used www.easyvmx.com to create the vm
<nickrud> jdrodrig, start gconf-editor , and navigate to apps/panel  What do you see under that branch?
<BURTS> Toma-: yeah i saw that, but it looks like it will be a good RTS game.  I am just hoping for someone to develop a game like AOE or for wine to support it.
<ahorner> ok
<ahorner> cool
<younghacker> yes some are free some cost
<ahorner> ill try that cause i love windows and i love ubuntu
<harlemtech> just installed ubuntustudio resolution stuck on 640X480, any help?
<daviddd> for a 4 years old laptop, what's the best virtualization choice for me?
<younghacker> lol,, look into ACE2
<orangesicle> I am trying to compile the Synaptics Touchpad driver and am having some issues.  When I enter the make command in Terminal, it spits out that the process failed because of missing files.  It says that sys/ioctl.h and unistd.h are are missing.  How can install these files?
<Toma-> BURTS: yeh i never got into the whole economics on RTS. not vry fun :D
<Valerie> niter3: what's the error output?
<Joeb454> ahorner: i'm running Ubuntu 7.04 under a vm from Vista Ultimate
<younghacker> VMWare ACE2  and look into the VMConverter
<ahorner> i have *cough*cracked*cough* vista ultimate
<younghacker> lol
<ahorner> but xp is nice
<nickrud> orangesicle, why are you trying to build that driver, it's already in the kernel
<ahorner> faster
<jdrodrig> Re: nickrud, I see applets, default_setup, general, global, objects, toplevels
<niter3> Valerie: where do I check that?
<craigbass1976> Anyone good with apache?  I just know this is something stupid...  No images are loading on my site (www.moultonlumber.com)  However, I made a link (unlinked it since) to the folder where someone ftp'd the files up, type the path in firefox (xxxx.com/website/) and the images loaded fine.  What gives?
<drwx----1-> i have a keygen for ubuntu
<orangesicle> I am trying to disable Tap to click. I can't find that option in the Xorg conf file
<younghacker> haha i have 2008 longhorn beta running in a vm and in this one i have server 2003 enterprise on another vmd
<BURTS> Toma-: I am more of FPS person myself, but i moved to a new house in the country with nothing but dial up access.  So that eliminates FPS multiplayer for me
<Valerie> niter3: /etc/init.d/ssh restart -> you run this with root access don't you?
<nickrud> jdrodrig, does ps -A | grep panel say that gnome-panel is running?
<Toma-> BURTS: bummer!
<niter3> Valerie: i'm retarded
<niter3> nm
<ahorner> oh god
<ahorner> vm for windows is 1560
<ahorner> 150*
<jdrodrig> re: nickrud:, you mean lower case a?
<ahorner> linux is like 60
<orangesicle> Is there any way to disable tap to click from a touchpad without compiling/installing the synaptics driver?
<jdrodrig> re: nickrud, I get nothing...
<younghacker> ok go to products and go to free virtualizations tab
<nickrud> orangesicle, you add Option "TouchpadOff" "2" to the synaptics section of the xorg.conf.  man synaptics has more
<Joeb454> lol, ahorner: i had a cracked copy, then my friend gave me a product key, and we now both have "genuine" copies because we activated via telephone :-P
<Valerie> niter3: so what's the status?
<ahorner> lopl
<younghacker> you'll see the free stuff there
<ahorner> well
<nickrud> jdrodrig, start a terminal, (oh, how to start a terminal)
<Valerie> niter3: up and running?
<ahorner> i got the express upgrade
<ahorner> lol
<ahorner> not even legally
<ahorner> but..
<ahorner> i got it
<nickrud> jdrodrig, you're in a terminal already? in X?
<ahorner> and i didnt puit in product key and said i have ultimate
<Joeb454> lol i downloaded the final version, but have the product key on my ipod as a txt file so i can't lose it
<ahorner> then i used skiprem
<younghacker> lol the free products work just fine,,, (the paid ones are phenomenal)
<Flashq009> why am I getting (connection refused)  when connecting to proftpd?
<ahorner> will u send it to me plz? im sick of doink skip rem
<ahorner> wel
<ahorner> will it work that way
<Joeb454> i figured i might as well activate it just to prove MS stupidity in lettin 4 people activate vista with 1 key
<ahorner> o
<ahorner> by phone?
<Valerie> Flashq009: it's a local or remote machine?
<younghacker> lol
<Flashq009> local
<Joeb454> lol, if i find my ipod sometime soon i'll let you know (room's a bit of a mess :P)
<ahorner> lol
<Valerie> Flashq009: is the service running already'
<jdrodrig> nickrud, yes, I managed to create a terminal launcher
<ahorner> OMG LOOK MOVING PICTURES ON A BLACK BOX THINGY!
<wceoscar> What can i Use to view Live Streaming??????????????? I have VLC but it only allows me to hear audio
<ahorner> OMGOGMOGMOGMOGM
<Joeb454> i think if you go down to a shop and the product keys are on the side you could blag your way into using one of those
<Flashq009> yes, it appears to be
<ahorner> they arent on the side
<Valerie> wceoscar: mplayer
<ahorner> like guildwars lmao
<Joeb454> shame, some of them are where i live, it's quite funny
<younghacker> thats ironic because theres a strange copy of windows Vista sitting on a share at my school,, now if i could just find my 16 gig thumb drive
<nickrud> jdrodrig, then simply type gnome-panel in the terminal (I just retaught myself how to launch an X app from a virtual terminal, so thats good too :)
<jdrodrig> nickrud, from ps  -a, Iget only firefox-bin, gaim and ps
<ahorner> theyre inside a box inside another box inside a piece of paper with tabs you have to pull on the sides
<Valerie> Flashq009: /etc/init.d/proftpd restart -> just to make sure
<thundernuts> join #parsix
<nickrud> jdrodrig, ps -A
<Flashq009> ok
<gdb> I'd like to ask if anyone here using Dapper is able to run "xterm" on their systems?
<wceoscar> Valerie, I tried Movie player and the same thing happened
<ahorner> well im gonna go eat
<ahorner> ill cya l8r guys
<orangesicle> I double checked my xorg.conf file located in etc/X11 and I have no option for turning off the touchpad.  The entire section for that consists of this: "Section "InputDevice"
<orangesicle>     Identifier     "Synaptics Touchpad"
<orangesicle>     Driver         "synaptics"
<orangesicle>     Option         "SendCoreEvents" "true"
<orangesicle>     Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"
<orangesicle>     Option         "Protocol" "auto-dev"
<orangesicle>     Option         "HorizScrollDelta" "0"
<orangesicle> EndSection"
<drwx----1-> wceoscar: what kind of streaming media?  if it's wacky streaming asf , you might be out of luck
<younghacker> see ya ahorner
<asdqwezxcdsf> is there anybody who would be willing to help out a bit?
<nickrud> orangesicle, add it
<ahorner> younghacker: bye
<iTurtle> asdqwezxcdsf: sure
<younghacker> 1
<wceoscar> Its live Streaming, audio and video
<metbsd> i still can't play mp3 in amorak
<_peerless> so I am trying to install dapper via a usb stick, it installed but said grub failed to install, so I tried lilo and it also faild to install.  and now I dont knw how to boot into it manually or what went wrong
<_peerless> any ideas
<wceoscar> www.massivegroove.com
<iTurtle> !help
<asdqwezxcdsf> i got sound problems
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Valerie> wceoscar:  install w32codecs =)
<metbsd> and there's my sound from myh speaker
<wceoscar> thanks
<jdrodrig> nickrud:, ok, ps -A lists a lot but no panel, let me try your trick
<ahorner> all knowing?
<iTurtle> asdqwezxcdsf: what's wrong?
<ahorner> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<ahorner> omg
<orangesicle> Ahh! Hah. Thank you very much, nickrud!
<ahorner> wdf i say that all the time
<ahorner> ahhh
<younghacker> lol
<ahorner> !anything
<Flashq009> Valerie: It started from inetd
<iTurtle> !language | ahorner
<ubotu> ahorner: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ahorner> *sigh*
<craigbass1976> nickrud, Another question if you've got the patience.  I just know this is something stupid...  No images are loading on my site (www.moultonlumber.com)  However, I made a link (unlinked it since) to the folder where someone ftp'd the files up, type the path in firefox (xxxx.com/website/) and the images loaded fine.  What gives?
<iTurtle> How can I run Mac applications on Ubuntu?
<asdqwezxcdsf> the sound is not working in some aplications
<ahorner> unlike the guy that said 'cunt' 200 times earlier today?
<jdrodrig> nickrud: gnome-panel, worked perfectly, let me try log off and on to see if stays like that...
<ahorner> lol
<skinpad> cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt
<ahorner> was anybody here to watch that
<nickrud> orangesicle, you might want to read that man page, synaptics, and enable SHMConfig. then you can experiment with how sensitive the touchpad is
<asdqwezxcdsf> it worked before i rebooted
<iTurtle> asdqwezxcdsf: how old is your system?
<HeloDown> scorp123 or Xenguy  do any of you know about the ATI commands in terminal for Fiesty? When I was using them to attempt to make my Resolution larger, it wasn't working. The Doc has only been updated for 6.10 though.
<ahorner> no it was 2 full text lines
<asdqwezxcdsf> new
<iTurtle> ahorner: what is that?
<ahorner> nvm
<ahorner> i g2g
<ahorner> bye
<asdqwezxcdsf> it worked befire
<asdqwezxcdsf> fore*
<foso> hey guys, having a couple problems, first off, i cant get my ipod to work
<Valerie> Flashq009: when you connect it asks for user and password or it refuses before that?
<wceoscar> Valerie, I searched w32 on synaptic and found this GNU win32 (cross) runtime
<iTurtle> asdqwezxcdsf: how old is your system, though?
<wceoscar> is this it?
<asdqwezxcdsf> it acts like a woman
<Flashq009> yes
<gdb> Is anyone here able to run xterm on their systems?
<iTurtle> asdqwezxcdsf: "woman" isn't an age ;)
<asdqwezxcdsf> 2800+. 9600xt, 1 GB, integrated nForce2
<orangesicle> Thank you very much, Nickrud.  I will mess around with it. :)
<orangesicle> Off to restart!
<santims> are there any programs available for ubuntu that can create the Expose feature found in OS X??????
<iTurtle> asdqwezxcdsf: do you have Feisty?
<_peerless> from a boot prompt, how can i boot into hda, where is the linux kernel located?
<TheCougar> installing the new vmplayer do i want the 'tar' or the 'rpm'. will .rpm files exicute on ubuntu?
<Valerie> wceoscar: go to mplayer website, google it and search codec pack for linux and read the readme to install them
<asdqwezxcdsf> yes
<drwx----1-> gdb: i'm running xterm RIGHT NOW
<iTurtle> santims: beryl, I think....
<Valerie> then use mplayer for the streaming
<gdb> drwx----1-: And your release, which is it?
<CorpseFeeder> anyone know how to make an old IBM NetVista machine boot from the CD drive?
<drwx----1-> santims: do you mean the whoooshing flying windows stuff?
<iTurtle> asdqwezxcdsf: hold on just a second.....
<drwx----1-> gdb: Feisty Faun
<asdqwezxcdsf> the thing is it worked before
<Toma-> What does expose do?
<Flashq009> it does not ask for username or password, I just connect to ftp x.x.x.x, connection refused
<nickrud> craigbass1976, not really a clue. I run a couple of web sites on a hosted site, and have a localhost server that I test stuff on, but am absolutely not an apache guru. I've just picked up what I need here and there. The only thing I'd suggest is examine SymLink stuff
<asdqwezxcdsf> and then it stopped working
<asdqwezxcdsf> for some programs
<iTurtle> CorpseFeeder: try loading up the BIOS and setting boot settings
<gdb> drwx----1-: Ah, ok.  I'm not able to run xterm on either of 2 dapper systems.  One is my home machine and has some software installed from Universe/Multiverse, the other is at work and has nothing not in Main installed.
<drwx----1-> gdb: xterm runs on everything
<gdb> drwx----1-: I'm wondering if I'm alone in this issue or if I should file a bug report.
<asdqwezxcdsf> when im doing the sound test it gives me the beep
<foso> anyone know how to use gtkpod or something similar?
<gdb> drwx----1-: Apparently it does not.
<iTurtle> !bugs | gdb
<ubotu> gdb: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<CorpseFeeder> iTurtle: I tried that but the only options the lame BIOS gives is boot from local drives or from network.
<Valerie> Flashq009: well, you may have the ftp running on a port != 21, you may not have the proftpd conf accepting connections
<gdb> iTurtle: I'm well aware of the process.  Thank you.
<drwx----1-> gdb: if xterm doesn't run, what does run on your desktop then?
<iTurtle> gdb: sorry
<TheCougar> and should i remove vmware player 1.0 first before installing 2.0?
<Valerie> Flashq009: it really can be lots of things =|
<santims> http://www.apple.com/macosx/features/expose/         yes it has the whooshing thing with the windows
<iTurtle> CorpseFeeder: then your machine is probably too old
<gdb> drwx----1-: Everything else. ;-)  I'm using gnome-terminal at the moment.
<iTurtle> santims: beryl
<drwx----1-> santims: look up 'beryl'
<CorpseFeeder> iTurtle: and choosing local drives apparently does not include CD-roms :(
<iTurtle> santims: beryl does that in openSUSE, so it might do that in ubuntu
<gdb> iTurtle: No worries.
<Joeb454> just wondering: has anybody got Ubuntu to run on an older Dell? (i.e. 1-2 years old)
<iTurtle> CorpseFeeder: then your machine's too old....
<santims> iTurtle: thank you i will check that out
<nickrud> Joeb454, lol, you call that old?
<iTurtle> Joeb454: uhmm.... my computer is 8 years old and running ubuntu just fine :)
<Valerie> santims: beryl does expose
<Joeb454> well not older, but older?
<Toma-> Joeb454: older (ie 7-8 yrs) yes
<iTurtle> Joeb454: mine is 8 yrs old.
<drwx----1-> gdb: have you tried rxvt ?  do you have 234232322432 gnome-terminals running?  maybe you ran out of ttys?  did you try a different window manager like KDE or fluxbox ?
<CorpseFeeder> Is it possible to use the boot from network method?
<santims> i just abandoned macs for a few months so i am having a hard time without it
<iTurtle> asdqwezxcdsf: System > Prefs > Sound
* nickrud ran just fine on a 2000 celeron, thank you
<iTurtle> asdqwezxcdsf: first tab, at bottom, try configuring devices
<CorpseFeeder> Is it possible to install ubuntu using the boot from network method?
<Valerie> santims: i guess it's even in f9 also
<ramza3> is there a way to launch folders from the desktop (and not use a link) but launch it such that the absolute path is used
<Joeb454> because I can't get it to run AT ALL, something about graphics drivers, but i've tried without graphics card, but nothing, so i'm running under vmware now
<gdb> Here is a pastebin of the problem. The error is identical on both systems: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26829/
<asdqwezxcdsf> "nForce2 alsa mixer"
<Toma-> Valerie: no, like the modern macs, you just move the mouse to the top right corner
<iTurtle> Joeb454: sudo lspci to see your graphics card
<santims> Valerie: what you mean about f9?
<Valerie> Toma yeah, it does that also
<iTurtle> asdqwezxcdsf: try choosing the other one... see what it does
<_peerless> is it possible to throw the hd-media vmlinuz/initrd and a sysconfig.cfg and a ubuntu.iso file and install it from a usb stick?
<Joeb454> when? during install or now? because i know what the card is now lol
<foso> ok, ill try another question, i know this one is common, but i cant figure it on searching, broadcom wireless wont work
<drwx----1-> CorpseFeeder: there's a way, you have to set up a server for it though on your local network
<Toma-> santims: its exactly like the mac version of expose in beryl
<asdqwezxcdsf> then nothing works
<iTurtle> asdqwezxcdsf: play around with the controls and see what you get
<santims> do i want to install Beryl Manager Beryl and Settings Manager???
<drwx----1-> CorpseFeeder: and get dhcpd and tfpd running, it's a lot of work
<iTurtle> santims: yes
<asdqwezxcdsf> sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2debian-all   this worked before
<Valerie> santims: if you press f9 on the mac it does the expose, in beryl also
<JimC> anyone here successfully used pptp-client on dapper ? (particulary together with relakks pptp service or other pptp servers designed for windows clients using encryption and chap v2) - i got it connected, but after manually adding routing the pptpclient gives me 1-3 errors/s telling me unsupported protocoll XXXX - as if it isnt understanding my ip packets at all, any hints? also it should setup routing automatically but isnt, gives me ARP proxy error and 'defa
<asdqwezxcdsf> then it stopped working again
<iTurtle> santims: then you'd choose beryl-manager to turn beryl on
<drwx----1-> CorpseFeeder: ive never seen something like redhat's install over net floppy for ubuntu
<CorpseFeeder> drwx----1-: is there a tutorial somewhere to show me how?
<santims> iTurtle:  okay thanks
<TheCougar> how do i install a .rpm ?
<santims> Valerie: thank you as well
<iTurtle> santims: an icon appears in the notification area
<iTurtle> !rpm | TheCougar
<ubotu> TheCougar: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<CorpseFeeder> oh.. ok.
<gdb> TheCougar: You'll want to use the utility 'alien' to convert it to a deb and then install that normally.
<gdb> (With the aforementioned caveats, yes)
<minerale> can someon suggest a text based rss reader?
<drwx----1-> CorpseFeeder: i found one by googling for 'install from network ubuntu'
<Valerie> ubotu: ubuntu uses .DEB not APT
<drwx----1-> CorpseFeeder: i wish there was a sane install over network option for ubuntu!
<iTurtle> !ubotu | Valerie
<ubotu> Valerie: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Joeb454> has anybody had any luck installing a .package under Feisty?
<Toma-> Valerie: ....lol
<TheCougar> gdb: i can also get a .tar file. should i get that?
<Valerie> let's just teach the bot
<iTurtle> Valerie: ubotu is a robot
<Valerie> i know
<iTurtle> oh :)
<Valerie> ;)
<gdb> TheCougar: Well, this may be an opportunity for you to learn how to package software in deb format from source. ;-)
<TheCougar> gdb: not really looking for that oppertunity:) i just want vmware player 2.0:)
<gdb> TheCougar: Of course, you're free to compile from source and install the software in /usr/local or somesuch.
<IndyGunFreak> !ubotu | Valerie
<ubotu> Valerie: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Valerie> Joeb454: 2clicks on it?!
<troy_> Does anyone now how I change my default media player
<iTurtle> IndyGunFreak: she knows
<IndyGunFreak> iTurtle: i was just kiddin..
<IndyGunFreak> ubotu is a weatlh of info.
<iTurtle> IndyGunFreak: ;)
<gdb> TheCougar: Ah so this is a tar of a binary program.  Yes, I'd get the tar and put it in /opt/vmware myself, but you can place it in /usr/local as well.
<Joeb454> Valerie: No i get an error saying in can't be read, usually an encoding error
<iTurtle> Since some people have been talking about macs here, I'd like to ask this question: how can I use a mac app under Linux ( I've been able to do the opposite)
<iTurtle> ?
<santims> so Beryl Settings manager first then beryl manager?
<gdb> or /opt/vmware-player or somesuch
<nickrud> troy_, you right click a media type in the file manager, select properties at the bottom and the open with tab in the dialog
<iTurtle> santims: doesnt matter the order
<foso> i had something before that when i clicked on my network icon it open a list with wifi and wired options, but i cant find that after i reinstalled
<drwx----1-> iTurtle: nope
<Valerie> troy_: right click on file, properties -> open with
<TheCougar> gdb: so just over ride the files there for 1.0 and i'm done?
<iTurtle> santims: after you install them, beryl-manager will turn things on.
<iTurtle> drwx----1-: no what?
<Valerie> Joeb454: chmod 777 the .package
<gdb> TheCougar: Well, I'd probably back up what you have.  What I normally do is say I have this -- /opt/vmware-player-1.0, /opt/vmware-player-2.0 and then a symlink /opt/vmware-player -> vmware-player-2.0 or so
<Joeb454> valerie: your talking to a relative newcomer here, lol
<CorpseFeeder> What happens if you chmod 888 something? Does the earth explode?
<gdb> You can then move the symlink around to change versions, and keep older versions available on your system.
<santims> there are a lot of settings!
<iTurtle> Valerie, since you're in Portugal, you could try #ubuntu-pt
<iTurtle> santims: with beryl-manager you should have a little icon in the notification area ( a ruby )
<troy_> nickrud and Valerie . . thanks guys, I've been looking for that forever :-(
<drwx----1-> foso: Gnome or KDE ?
<Flashq009> I think I practically pulled all my hair out trying to figure out proftpd on ubuntu and why it keeps telling me connection refused.  May I will just pull proftpd out.
<Valerie> iTurtle: sucks =)
<Xenguy> CorpseFeeder: no, that's 777 ;-)
<iTurtle> Valerie: what do you mean?
<xpoint> i have a broken package that i dont know how to fix, synaptic says i need to remove it before i can upgrade, but the remove of configlets-frontends fails since update-configlets missing
<foso> rwx----1-i think gnome
<Elazar> Anyone know why a sudo apt-get upgrade in Ubuntu Server Feisty results in linux-image-server and linux-server being kept back?
<asdqwezxcdsf> iTurtle still there?
<iTurtle> Valerie: I speak Portuguese if you need help.
<iTurtle> asdqwezxcdsf: yes
<gdb> I'm having an issue starting xterm on 2 dapper systems.  The error is identical on both.  The pastebin is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26829/
<foso> drwx----1- i think i have gnome
<Valerie> iTurtle: estou mais para ajudar do que para pedir ajuda ;)
<asdqwezxcdsf> did you get the private messages?
<drwx----1-> foso: do you have the package 'network-manager-gnome' installed ?
<Joeb454> Valerie: gedit says unable to read character coding
<santims> this is exactly what i was looking for!!!! thanks folks!
<iTurtle> Valerie: eu tambem ;) mais eu vi que vc perguntou alguma coisa. sem importanc,ia
<Flashq009> well, I will get something to eat and let my hair grow, before pulling out again
<asdqwezxcdsf> iTurtle: did you get the private messages?
<foso> drwx----1- yeah
<Valerie> Joeb454: open a shell, sudo chmod 777 /whatsoever/something.package
<iTurtle> asdqwezxcdsf: no. pm's apparently don't work with gaim. hold on....
<OmegaCenti> Whats the best place to get info (like manuals) for the modules loaded? like if I want to know what a certain module does
<Valerie> iTurtle: devo ter perguntado para saber mais informao para ajudar ;)
<drwx----1-> gdb: i think you have fonts installed on your local machine, that are not installed on your remote machine
<xehp> OmegaCenti: kernel source?
<Pici> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<iTurtle> asdqwezxcdsf: try it again
<OmegaCenti> xehp: I have no idea.
<gdb> drwx----1-: xterm is being run on the local machine in both cases
<asdqwezxcdsf> now?
<iTurtle> Pici: we were just saying "we're here to help, not be helped completely" in portuguese
<asdqwezxcdsf> im using gaim too
<wabz> hi, I've got sun-java5-{bin,jre} installed, but I don't have a java executable - what's going on?!?
<gdb> I'm really at a loss here why something as simple as xterm won't start.
<drwx----1-> foso: no idea.  maybe blowing away ~/.gnome will help
<iTurtle> asdqwezxcdsf: hold on... let me try something
<gdb> I've tried creating a clean test user and run into the same issue.
<xehp> OmegaCenti: well, the kernel should have a description at the top of each source file of the modules
<user_> hmm, guys, can anyone advise some lightweight partitioning program for using on a floppy:boot floppy?:)
<foso> drwx----1- what does that mean
<siimo> Hi i have a  nForce 430 MCP61 chip based motherboard and Ubuntu 7.04  doesnt work well with it...  the sound card has high pitch screeching noises when playing anything?? help!! please
<OmegaCenti> xehp: Might you know how I would access this information?
<nickrud> xpoint, could you post the complete error on paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<xehp> OmegaCenti: well, you can download kernel sources from kernel.org, or it could be in the package manager
<iTurtle> asdqwezxcdsf, did you get anything?
<asdqwezxcdsf> no
<Xenguy> user_: cfisk  ?
<Valerie> Joeb454: after that the double click should work... tell me if so
<nickrud> OmegaCenti, install linux-doc
<theunixgeek> asdqwezxcdsf, let me try again
<Joeb454> ok just trying now
<OmegaCenti> will do
<user_> Xenguy: okay, ty, ill check some info on it
<iTurtle> asdqwezxcdsf: what about now?
<Xenguy> user_: hrm, that was from memory, and now I don't see it :-/
<drwx----1-> gdb: try this
<asdqwezxcdsf> still nothing
<OmegaCenti> How do I find out from the command line what files were installed from a certain package?
<asdqwezxcdsf> im just gonna paste em here
<iTurtle> asdqwezxcdsf: wait
<drwx----1-> gdb: sudo dpkg -i --force-confmiss /var/cache/apt/archives/x11-common_*.deb
<Nutubuntu> Will removing Evolution cause problems? I'm running Feisty, if that makes a difference.
<Joeb454> :'( can't get it right, lol, no such package exists i'm gettin, the path seems right though
<iTurtle> asdqwezxcdsf: if you're going to paste +4 lines, use an online pastebi
<iTurtle> *pastebin
<nickrud> OmegaCenti, dpkg -L <pkg>
<iTurtle> Nutubuntu: I think it's connected somehow to OpenOffice
<Valerie> Joeb454: where is your file located?
<OmegaCenti> nickrud: thanks
<user_> Xenguy: hehe, me neither :)
<gdb> drwx----1-: thanks, liet me try that
<Joeb454> desktop
<asdqwezxcdsf> im just gonna write em again
<Xenguy> user_: oh well; it used to exist on debian.  Now I don't see it on either Ubu or Deb <shrug>
<gdb> i'll need to d/l the package again
<asdqwezxcdsf>  sound in vlc, some of the games, browser etc. works
<asdqwezxcdsf> but it doesen't work in some games
<iTurtle> asdqwezxcdsf: so you're in finland? I'm trying to learn Finnish (cuz it's Linus's language)
<iTurtle> asdqwezxcdsf: what games?
<Valerie> open a new shell and type: sudo chmod 777 /Desktop/whatever.package
<asdqwezxcdsf>  like enemy territory and games under wine
<nickrud> Nutubuntu, no, not really. It'll remove ubuntu-desktop, but you won't need that until it's time to upgrade. You need the space that evolution takes up?
<drwx----1-> Finnish has like 23 tenses
<wabz> how come when I do apt-get install azureus, then run azureus, I get exec: 40: java: not found ??
<user_> Xenguy: :)
<asdqwezxcdsf> :D
<asdqwezxcdsf> haha
<drwx----1-> give up
<iTurtle> drwx----1-: that's why it's fun
<asdqwezxcdsf> yes im a fin
<iTurtle> asdqwezxcdsf: cool
<asdqwezxcdsf> everything worked today
<iTurtle> drwx----1-: if little toddlers learn the language, why couldn't I?
<user_> Xenguy: just need to partition my 171mb hd from floppy, als would be good if ive been able to boot from it..
<Nutubuntu> iTurtle, there is some support for the Evolution addressbook in OO.o, but ... nickrud, not so much the space issue as that I've never used it in 2-3 yrs and don't expect to, and I'm configuring a new Feisty box, so thought I'd leave it out
<Joeb454> Valerie: chmod: cannot access `/Desktop/package.package': No such file or directory
<iTurtle> asdqwezxcdsf: what games doesn't it work in?
<asdqwezxcdsf> suddenly nothing from wine games and enemy territory
<iTurtle> Nutubuntu: try it then
<nickrud> wabz, install java from add/remoe
<drwx----1-> wabz: you need to have java installed to run azeururues
<nickrud> *remove
<asdqwezxcdsf> not in wine games and lxDoom
<iTurtle> asdqwezxcdsf: wine... always gives me sound problems.....
<asdqwezxcdsf> :D
<asdqwezxcdsf> wine worked perfectly
<Xenguy> user_: what about good ol' fdisk then?
<Valerie> Joeb454: what's the filename ?
<iTurtle> asdqwezxcdsf: Wine goes perfect with 7.04. Wanna know why?
<wabz> drwx----1-: so why didn't apt-get install azureus install it? It did install a bunch of gcj stuff
<drwx----1-> iTurtle: little toddlers have an easier time of learning languages than old nerds
<asdqwezxcdsf> but the thing is some of the nonewine games donw work
<Nutubuntu> nickrud, I think the only ubuntu-desktop dependency is evolution-webcal
<drwx----1-> wabz: you don't have the java executable in your path
<iTurtle> drwx----1-: I'm not old, and I already speak 3.01 languages
<drwx----1-> wabz: what does 'which java' say
<iTurtle> ;)
<Joeb454> Valerie: amsn.package
<user_> Xenguy: hmm, ill try
<dchky> I wonder if smurfs use ubuntu?
<asdqwezxcdsf> jesus the amoung of text here is giving me the creeps :D
<wabz> drwx----1-: it claims 'java' is provided by java-gcj-compat, which "is already the newest version"
<Valerie> wabz: azureus for linux sucks
<Joeb454> dchky: yes
<wabz> drwx----1-: which java doesn't return anything
<Xenguy> user_: probably as small as it gets too
<iTurtle> asdqwezxcdsf: Wine is feisty, like a feisty fawn (i love puns :P )
<drwx----1-> wabz: 'java' is not in your path then
<nickrud> Nutubuntu, oh, goody, ubuntu-desktop is getting more sophisticated!
<asdqwezxcdsf> iTurtle: are you using messenger?
<wabz> Valerie: I don't care about your (worthless) opinion, I just want to get java working
<wabz> drwx----1-: 'java' isn't ANYWHERE
<Nutubuntu> :)
<iTurtle> asdqwezxcdsf: gaim
<asdqwezxcdsf> msn i mean :D
<drwx----1-> wabz: i thought you ssaid java-gcj-compat was installed ?
<Valerie> wabz: if you dont care then dont ask... troll alert!
<wabz> it is
<Joeb454> wabz: go to add/remove and enable all repositories, and search for java
<iTurtle> !polite
<drwx----1-> wabz: i dont have such a thing installed, but what does ' dpkg -l java-gcj-compat | grep java' say ?
<iTurtle> !kind
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about polite - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kind - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<drwx----1-> gdb: did that command work?  i was knocked off the net for a bit
<wabz> drwx----1-: ii  java-gcj-compat 1.0.65-8ubuntu3 Java runtime environment using GIJ
<Joeb454> !NotWorking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about notworking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Valerie> Joeb454: try:   sudo chmod 777 Desktop/amsn.package
<iTurtle> !language | wabz
<ubotu> wabz: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* Xenguy sighs...
<Joeb454> oo no error this time :D
<Valerie> Joeb454: try double click it now
<iTurtle> asdqwezxcdsf: are you still there?
<Joeb454> argh still not working :'(
<asdqwezxcdsf> yes
<asdqwezxcdsf> i got your message
<asdqwezxcdsf> private
<Joeb454> gedit has not been able to detect the character coding
<iTurtle> asdqwezxcdsf: yay! finally!
<OmegaCenti> I have been trying to find out everything there is to know about acpi/apm/hibernate/suspend, so that I may troubleshoot/fix my hibernate/suspend issues. Any help would be appreciated.
<Valerie> Joeb454: off to the shell again and type:   ./Desktop/amsn.package
<asdqwezxcdsf> didn't you get mine?
<gdb> drwx----1-: It did reinstall x11-common, but the issue persists.
<iTurtle> asdqwezxcdsf: i accidentally closed it :(
<asdqwezxcdsf> are you getting the messages?
<Valerie> Joeb454:  sudo ./Desktop/amsn.package
<iTurtle> asdqwezxcdsf: no... are you getting mine?
<asdqwezxcdsf> yes
<Nutubuntu> Does a desktop computer need acpi? Or is it useful just for laptops?
<iTurtle> asdqwezxcdsf: that's weird.
<asdqwezxcdsf> hmmh
<asdqwezxcdsf> do you have msn address?
<iTurtle> Try Conversation>New Instant Message and type in "iTurtle" under the IRC
<Valerie> Nutubuntu: yes, it needs, hyperthreading for instance needs acpi
<iTurtle> asdqwezxcdsf: yes. citiskyline@hotmail.com
<Nutubuntu> t/y Valerie :)
<Valerie> Nutubuntu: n/p
<|Porsche> whats the command to start an xterm server?
<Joeb454> lol, Valerie: it might be that AutoPackage wasn't installed *is embarassed*
<Music_Shuffle> !acpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dchky> an xterm server? try xterm
<iTurtle> asdqwezxcdsf: what's yours?
<Music_Shuffle> Valerie, prolly a stupid question, but what does acpi do/help with?
<asdqwezxcdsf> did you get the invitation?
<iTurtle> ye
<iTurtle> s
<Joeb454> YAY thanks Valerie :0D
<Valerie> Music_Shuffle: it's not a stupid question because i thought it was stupid to do that, but the fact is that it doesn't work without it
<iTurtle> how can i run mac apps?
<Joeb454> :-D *
<asdqwezxcdsf> iTurtle?
<Valerie> Joeb454: n/p
<iTurtle> yes?
<asdqwezxcdsf> did you get the invitation
<iTurtle> yes
<Joeb454> lol
<asdqwezxcdsf> i cant get a message through
<erat123> hi all, got a question.  does anyone know how to burn a dvd or cd under ubuntu server 6.06?
<iTurtle> asdqwezxcdsf: it says you're offline
<Music_Shuffle> Valerie, ...except that doesn't tell -me- what it does, which is what I asked that I thought was a stupid question.
<iTurtle> !server | erat123
<ubotu> erat123: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<asdqwezxcdsf> what the hell
<iTurtle> !language | asdqwezxcdsf
<ubotu> asdqwezxcdsf: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Joeb454> never thought about needing autopackage :-P
<asdqwezxcdsf> sorry...
<Valerie> Music_Shuffle: I really don't know, i just know it does XD
<dchky> I guess you can't say "What" asdqwezxcdsf
<Music_Shuffle> Haha works well enough I guess :P
<dchky> :-)
<pete> erat123: you could try adding the program gnomebaker
<xpoint> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26832/
<iTurtle> dchky: you know why i did that...
<asdqwezxcdsf> im so ****** off at the moment it is impossible...
<Valerie> Music_Shuffle: I disabled acpi and my audio card also stopped working... computer move in mysterious ways
<iTurtle> asdqwezxcdsf, *sigh*
<dchky> Sit down and tell me about your childhood asdqwezxcdsf  - talking about things helps.
<pete> erat123: sorry, nevermind that... i didn't fully see your question
<asdqwezxcdsf> at least the blue screen was honest...
<Joeb454> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<erat123> that's ok.
<OmegaCenti> When I suspend, it kinda works, but when it comes back up my mouse will not move. Hibernation tries to hibernate, and it turns off the laptop, but when I try and boot, its just like I shutdown my computer.
<erat123> i'm not using gnome or kde, just bash
<asdqwezxcdsf> (04:24:42) Viesti ei voitu lhett kytkentpalvelimen kanssa tapahtuneen virheen vuoksi:
<asdqwezxcdsf> hey
<asdqwezxcdsf> (04:27:33) Citi: hi
<iTurtle> asdqwezxcdsf: i have to go now
<Valerie> erat123: what irc client you'r using?
<dchky> by iTurtle
<dchky> bye*
<iTurtle> bye
<erat123> i'm using xchat
<asdqwezxcdsf> why wont this thing work
<Valerie> you said no kde nor gnome just bash...
<mcquaid> #compiz
<wabz> so why doesn't apt-get install azureus install all the required packages?
<erat123> valerie: yep, just bash
<wabz> particularly, why do I not end up with 'java'?
<Joeb454> wabz: are you running feisty (7.04)?
<pete> erat123: what about the package wodim ?
<wabz> Joeb454: yes
<erat123> I'll look it up really quick
<mehdi> gg
<pete> erat123: synaptic describes wodim as a "command line CD/DVD writing tool"
<dchky> Why don't you just apt-get install java*
<imbecile> whats the command tou install kde? is it gksu apt-get install kde-desktop?
<Joeb454> go to Applications>Add/Remove then make sure the drop down box says "All Available Packages" and the search "java" (w/out quotes)
<Valerie> wabz: i'm just giving my unwanted opinio anyway and say for you to forget azureus, java sucks on linux, i'm not kidding. It's damn slow and azureus has problems with notification popus
<wabz> dchky: because I don't want to do random things that _may_ fix it? I want to know what the problem is, and fix it properly
<dchky> Then check your logs and quit whining.
<nickrud> xpoint, can't you open that file in a text editor to cut and paste from?
<nickrud> xpoint, just sat back down
<Senesence> Someone say my name please.
<asdqwezxcdsf> is there anybody here who knows why the sound is not working in some programs...
<dchky> Senesence:
<imbecile> Senesence,
<Music_Shuffle> Senesence,
<xpoint> nickrud, i did on the paste
<Valerie> wabz: if you need java only for azureus, just install another torrent manager
<imbecile> lol
<Music_Shuffle> lol
<Senesence> lol, thanks guys
<imbecile> lol again
<Music_Shuffle> !kde
<Senesence> Was it really that funny?
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<Joeb454> wabz: let me know if that works
<Nutubuntu> imbecile, if you want a minimal KDE, apt-get install kde-core; see http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde-core
<nickrud> xpoint, what I need to see is the error part, particularly the one that might say postrm or prerm
<asdqwezxcdsf> ...
<imbecile> Senesence,  i thought it was
<wabz> Joeb454: searching java worked, yes
<qnyc> imbecile, and use sudo for command line apps instead of gksu
<Music_Shuffle> imbecile, you can use the package kubuntu-desktop like the factoid suggests if you want it as well :)
<Senesence> imbecile, Yea, come to think of it, it was wasn't it.
<wabz> Joeb454: the point is, gcj is installed, yet I don't have a java executable
<toki> hey guys
* Senesence thinks he's cool now.
<Music_Shuffle> Senesence, without a doubt :)
<Music_Shuffle> hi toki.
<Joeb454> wabz: I'm sure I saw the JRE in there somewhere
<unrealsword> hey is anyone using compiz-fusion here
<erat123> it looks like wodim will work to burn my dvd's and cd's in bash.  thanks guys!!
<imbecile> Senesence,  yes very.. alot of repeats
<toki> anyone here have experience with ndiswrapper?
<imbecile> thanks all :)
<OmegaCenti> When I suspend, it kinda works, but when it comes back up my mouse will not move. Hibernation tries to hibernate, and it turns off the laptop, but when I try and boot, its just like I shutdown my computer. Need some help with being pointed in the right direction to fix this.
<toki> Hey Music_Shuffle
* imbecile high fives channel
<Valerie> toki: i've had once, ndiswapper doesn't share internet, just usefull for recieving
<pete> erat123: no prob
<dchky> OmegaCenti: I think the whole suspend thing is still kinda buggy, has been for a long time.
<Music_Shuffle> unrealsword, not I, are there repos up for it yet?
<unrealsword> yea
<unrealsword> it works great
<unrealsword> except theres no borders
<toki> yeah I'm trying to set up a wireless card - forums suggested using ndiswrapper and the windows driver
<OmegaCenti> dchky: it worked for me in edgy.
<_Codeman_> How do I get my wallet thing to come up in kubuntu?
<Music_Shuffle> unrealsword, so...almost great :P
<unrealsword> haha
<toki> Valerie, I've got a router, just trying to get this linksys card recognized
<asdqwezxcdsf> are you even receiving these messages?
<Valerie> toki: you shouldn't have problems then
<wabz> Joeb454: why should I have to install sun's jre manually? Why was the required gcj stuff that azureus depended on not actually sufficient?
<Flashq009> valerie: I have an idea, maybe you can go into my ubuntu and take a look at proftpd.  msg me thanks
<toki> Maybe I'm missing some libraries or something, I cant seem to get it compiled
<asdqwezxcdsf> voi vittu saatana...
<Joeb454> No idea, I've not tried installing azureus on ubuntu, I'm running in a VM because my PC doesn't want to let me install properly :(
<wabz> (it looks to me like gcj will suffice, if it's actually installed properly, and that's what I want to get happening)
<TheCougar> a .pl file can just be double clicked and it will run the install right?
<_Codeman_> can anyone tell me how to bring up the kde wallet thing?
<imbecile> what do you guys like better xfce of fluxbox?
<Flashq009> Valerie: are you there?
<imbecile> just looking for some opinions
<Valerie> Flashq009: yeah, see your pvt
<Flashq009> ok
<doublemike> _Codeman_: run kcontrol and look under "Security and Privacy"
<Nutubuntu> wabz, I've never run azureus, but I remember gij (?) wouldn't do for some other Java stuff I was trying to run, a couple of years back. Downloaded the JRE and never looked back. Why fight with the gij (or whatever it's named)?
<pete> xfce
<Music_Shuffle> imbecile, personally, XFCE more than Flux, but we try to discourage desktop war-type discussions in the support channel
<TheCougar> does any one hae any experance installing vmware player 2.0 on ubuntu 7.04?
<doublemike> imbecile: xfce
<xpoint> nickrud, wish i know how to get the text out from synaptic
<_Codeman_> thanks, doublemike
<Valerie> Music_Shuffle: that's a good policy
<imbecile> Music_Shuffle,  im just asking so i can install one of them
<shwouchk> is there a program like 'nopaste' in ubuntu?
<asdqwezxcdsf> DO YOU GET MY MESSAGES?
<toki> TheCougar, I use wine
<Anthology_> is there a good virus scanner available for scanning windows harddrives from ubuntu?
<Music_Shuffle> asdqwezxcdsf, who gets what?  We see you typing, yes.
<nickrud> xpoint, try opening the file with nano, and cutting and pasting from that
<shwouchk> Anthology_: clam av
<Anthology_> thanks
<pete> asdqwezxcdsf: loud and clear
<asdqwezxcdsf> finally
<Music_Shuffle> imbecile, flux isn't very large, you could install both.  XFCE is a lot like Gnome, Flux isn't.
<shwouchk> heh
<Music_Shuffle> asdqwezxcdsf, sorry, we weren't sure if you meant someone specific or not :P
<xpoint> nickrud, i just did :(
<asdqwezxcdsf> im losing my mind with this...
<santims> can Ubuntu read an HSF+ formattted HD?
<shwouchk> is there a program that pastes to rafb or some other site the contents of a file of of a pipe in ubuntu?
<imbecile> Music_Shuffle,  ill do that... hehe i will have 4 desktop environments on here
<xpoint> nickrud, i did as i writed in paste
<Valerie> santims: man mount
<Music_Shuffle> imbecile, I have all 4 too, choice is nice :)
<Joeb454> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Music_Shuffle> asdqwezxcdsf, what b0rked?
<toki> asdqwezxcdsf, what is the deal!
<shwouchk> anyone?
<Joeb454> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<nickrud> xpoint, if you have synaptic, you have gedit. Open it with that and cut & paste
<TheCougar> does ubuntu have a c compiler installed by default?
<santims> Valerie:  hows does one do that?
<xpoint> nickrud, there is just not all cached from console output :(
<Nutubuntu> Is there an issue with Java and the Athlon 64 X2 cpu?
<toki> TheCougar, it should have gcc?
<Music_Shuffle> shwouchk, patience never killed anyone :P
<Valerie> open a shell and type man mount
<Senesence> I don't know if anyone here remembers me, but I dropped in here a day or so ago under the alias: "Student".
<imbecile> Joeb454,  do you have feisty?
<TheCougar> toki: ok
<asdqwezxcdsf> sound problem: sound is working well but some games like lxDoom or games under wine the sound is not working
<Valerie> see if says about hfs+
<toki> Feisty Fawn does anyway
<Music_Shuffle> Senesence, I remember you being here, not your issue though, sorry :(
<santims> oh thats it?
<shwouchk> Music_Shuffle: but time did
<nickrud> xpoint, try running it in gnome-terminal, maybe it has a bigger scrollback buffer
<TheCougar> 7.04 is what i'm using. vmware install is asking me:)
<shwouchk> Music_Shuffle: :P
<TheCougar> i figured out how to isntall it
<Music_Shuffle> Maybe :P
<Senesence> Music_Shuffle: Hey if I can bother you to listen to it again - would you?
<toki> TheCougar, oh ok :)
<Valerie> santims:  The  argument following the -t is used to indicate the file sys
<Valerie>               tem type.  The file system types which are  currently  supported
<Valerie>               include:  adfs,  affs,  autofs,  coda, coherent, cramfs, devpts,
<Valerie>               efs, ext, ext2, ext3, hfs, hpfs,  iso9660,  jfs,  minix,  msdos,
<Valerie>               ncpfs,  nfs,  nfs4,  ntfs,  proc,  qnx4, ramfs, reiserfs, romfs,
<Valerie>               smbfs, sysv, tmpfs, udf, ufs, umsdos, usbfs, vfat,  xenix,  xfs,
<asdqwezxcdsf> the sound worked before in those too but after a reboot they stopped working
<Valerie>               xiafs.   Note  that  coherent, sysv and xenix are equivalent and
<Valerie>               that xenix and coherent will be removed at  some  point  in  the
<Valerie>               future  use sysv instead. Since kernel version 2.1.21 the types
<Valerie>               ext and xiafs do not exist anymore. Earlier, usbfs was known  as
<Valerie>               usbdevfs.
<toki> good article I'm working through for wireless card install FYI: http://dossy.org/archives/000110.html
<imbecile> wow im getting kde in under 4 mins
<Music_Shuffle> Senesence, sure, but its iffy if I can help you, I'd just paste in general.
<imbecile> ouch
<Music_Shuffle> !paste | Valerie
<ubotu> Valerie: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<asdqwezxcdsf> i have tried everything i can...
<Valerie> Music_Shuffle:  thanks, noob on channel =)
<shwouchk> Valerie: I can't believe you didnt get kicked/banned for that
<TheCougar> lol i have no idea what vmware install is asking me but enter works:)
<Music_Shuffle> asdqwezxcdsf, and now even after another reboot, it still doesn't...un-break itself?
<blackatron> lol yea
<Music_Shuffle> shwouchk, I don't think any ops saw it :P
<blackatron> noob, wellcome
<asdqwezxcdsf> after a reboot it stopped working
<Senesence> Music_Shuffle: Actually I made a thread on the forums...but didn't get far in the way of geting a solution - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=478715
<Valerie> shwouchk: i'm on fire =P
<pete> imbecile: openbox is like fluxbox, but openbox has a really slick configuration program (obconf)
<shwouchk> Music_Shuffle: most channels have bots to autodo it :)
<leeyee> Hello everybody. I have a question about colorful shell prompt under Feisty
<shwouchk> is there a program that pastes to rafb or some other site the contents of a file of of a pipe in ubuntu?
<leeyee> Cound anyone help me?
<asdqwezxcdsf> i got the same problem before
<shwouchk> such as nopaste
<asdqwezxcdsf> had*
<Music_Shuffle> !ask | leeyee
<ubotu> leeyee: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<asdqwezxcdsf> i used this "sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2debian-all" and the sound worked
<asdqwezxcdsf> after a reboot nothing worked
<leeyee> Okay. I import my former .bashrc file from Edgy into Feisty
<Music_Shuffle> asdqwezxcdsf, did you..remove it?
<asdqwezxcdsf> i tried installing that again but it was no use
<asdqwezxcdsf> yes
<Music_Shuffle> and purged it?
<asdqwezxcdsf> that libsdl got the sound working
<leeyee> but the colorful shell prompt worked into wrong when i entered Chinese-named folder
<asdqwezxcdsf> but after a reboot it stopped working
<keithhhhh> what graphical interface comes with ubuntu studio?
<Joeb454> !sleep
<asdqwezxcdsf> i played around with everything for 2 hours
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sleep - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<asdqwezxcdsf> suddenly the sound worked again
<asdqwezxcdsf> in those programs
<_peerless> why when i install ubuntu it said it could not install grub or lilo, is there anyway I can boot into it without grub or lilo? or anyone know why it happened?
<cycom> !suspend2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HeloDown> having problems using this tutorial for fiesty
<xpoint> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26834/ hope this was better now
<asdqwezxcdsf> then i rebooted and the sound stopped working again...
<HeloDown> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<HeloDown> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26833/
<cycom> crap. hrm.
<unrealsword> is there a way to have compiz-fusion boot from the login
<Music_Shuffle> keithhhhh, http://ubuntustudio.org/screenshots
<Music_Shuffle> keithhhhh, appears to be a modified GDM
<asdqwezxcdsf> now i got no idea how to get it working again
<cycom> _peerless: the liveCD should have an option to 'boot into first hard drive' or something
<Music_Shuffle> unrealsword, the same way as Beryl perhaps?
<nickrud> xpoint, that's good, a sec
<cycom> _peerless: failing that, you can chroot into your system and try to fix it that way.
<_peerless> i dont have a live cd, because im instaling from USB
<unrealsword> Musc: im new at this, no idea how
<unrealsword> i do know that compiz --replace activates it
<unrealsword> but thats it
<Music_Shuffle> unrealsword, one sec
<cycom> _peerless: USB?
<imbecile> unrealsword,  copiz fusion is released?
<_peerless> yes cycom
<unrealsword> yea
<_peerless> using syslinux
<_peerless> and the ubuntu iso
<leeyee> I would like to know if Ubuntu has changed something on shell prompt configuration in Feisty? My original work under Edge seems wrong under Feisty
<unrealsword> im using it
<unrealsword> it works great
<Valerie> Flashq009: still there?
<cycom> _peerless: well, liveUSB then.
<unrealsword> except it doesnt boot from login
<_peerless> ok, ill try that then
<unrealsword> i gotta active it wit that command each time
<cycom> _peerless: the option should still be there.
<HeloDown> !wtf
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<cycom> _peerless: failing that, try chroot.
<_peerless> is liveUSB something i can find on the ubuntu site?
<nickrud> xpoint, ok, now post the file /var/lib/dpkg/info/configlet-frontends.prerm for me
<_peerless> whats chroot
<Music_Shuffle> unrealsword, I just have 'beryl-manager' added under System - Preferences - Sessions -Startup program, and it autostarts on login.
<imbecile> unrealsword,  u cant add it to sessions?
<santims> Valerie:  thanks for the help, funny part is that i plugged in the drive and it just mounted itself.....didnt do that last time!
<Flashq009> Valerie, I have setup for you to access ubuntu
<unrealsword> ok thanks
<santims> but thanks for showing me the mount command
<pete> _peerless: man chroot
<Music_Shuffle> unrealsword, good luck :)
<onexused> I keep forgetting how to install grub to the MBR.  Can someone tell me or point me somewhere I can find out?
<Valerie> Flashq009: private chat and talk to me please
<nickrud> _peerless, changing the root partition you're working from
<imbecile> ooooohhh i want compiz fusion now!!!!
<HeloDown> I am having problems setting my Video Resolution using this tutorial
<Mercury> Urgh, the rescue option on the CD simply isn't powerful enough to handle some bloody routine problems.
<_peerless> when i turn it on, it doesnt do anything though, just goes to a blinking cursor
<HeloDown> h
<HeloDown> ttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<HeloDown> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26833/
<Music_Shuffle> onexused, like...how to restore Grub?
<Valerie> santims:  :)
<Flashq009> Valerie,  sent you message
<HeloDown> I am having problems setting my Video Resolution using this tutorial
<HeloDown> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<HeloDown> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26833/
<Joeb454> has anybody had any luck running iTunes in Feisty?
<onexused> Music: yah
<Joeb454> using wine of course :-P
<asdqwezxcdsf> still there?
<Valerie> Flashq009: my nick is not registered
<Music_Shuffle> onexused, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<Joeb454> if not is there any alternatives?
<Mercury> Specificly, needing to _move_ a partition to make a small /boot partition.
<Flashq009> neither is mine
<asdqwezxcdsf> music_shuffle?
<wilrecar77> can i add an extra user after ubuntu is installed?
<sn0> HellDragon try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg :)
<nickrud> HeloDown, you need sudo in front of dpkg
<Music_Shuffle> asdqwezxcdsf, you're still here, but I admit I have no idea how to fix your deal.  crimsun is reputed to be a sound guru though.
<Flashq009> I will create a room
<onexused> Music_Shuffle: thanks much.
<Music_Shuffle> wilrecar77, yeah
<wilrecar77> kk
<nickrud> wilrecar77, sure, under system->admin->users & groups
<Music_Shuffle> onexused, np, good luck :)
<_peerless> nickrud, you familar with installing from usb at all?
<Joeb454> wilrecar: system>administration>users and groups
<Joeb454> lol, nickrud you beat me to it
<nickrud> _peerless, no never done it
<asdqwezxcdsf> and crimsun is not at the computer...
<nickrud> Joeb454, and sn0 just beat me ;)
<Joeb454> lol, damn
<Flashq009> ok Valerie lts606
<sn0> nickrud :-)
<HeloDown> Thank you!! nickrud, It's so late I'm not seeing things correctly :)
<Joeb454> what language is ubuntu written in...mainly?
<nickrud> HeloDown, been there, done that, done that, done that ...
<alecw1> I just installed Fireworks 8 within Wine, and I would like to put a shortcut to the application on my desktop. How might I accomplish this?
<_peerless> anyone here install ubuntu using a usb stick, could you please pm me if you have
<nickrud> Joeb454, a lot of the binding that ubuntu developers do is in python, but otherwise C is most common
<HeloDown> nickrud, It is asking me for Video Card's bus identifier and it already has PCI :1 : 0:0 inside, should I leave it there?
<Joeb454> oh right, thanks (thinking of learning so i can slowly get a bit more involved in it :-))
<ooda> hello
<nickrud> HeloDown,  lspci would tell you exactly
<ooda> does anyone know where to get beryl plugins?
<HeloDown> hmm how would I go about finding this out?
<unrealsword> hey does anyone use nvidia here with ubuntu
<Music_Shuffle> ooda, the Synaptic package?
<nickrud> HeloDown, in a terminal, type lspci
<Music_Shuffle> unrealsword, \o
<Senesence> _peerless: You have to go into BIOS first and enable your USB port as a BOOT device.
<unrealsword> Music_Shuffle: what depth do you use?
<unrealsword> haha
<ooda> i would like to start the know shuffle
<Joeb454> unrealsword, yes, but under a vm (so ubuntu doesn't know, it's the only way i can install it, b/c my pc sucks:-P)
<_peerless> senesence, i know
<nickrud> HeloDown, oh, you're talking about the xserver reconfiguring: just hit enter there
<_peerless> ive already partially installed
<_peerless> but it couldnt install grub for some reason
<defrysk> !nvidia > unrealsword
<_peerless> so I dont know what to do
<ooda> i am not sure what Synaptic package is Shuffle
<unrealsword> its installed and working properly
<ooda> but i would try it
<unrealsword> its just the depth always reverts to 16
<younghacker> df -h
<younghacker> oooops
<unrealsword> and when i set it to 32
<_peerless> where is the vmlinuz located on hda1?
<lo4fer> Question regarding dual displays with NVIDIA: is there a way to get the cursor to wrap to the other screen from both sides of each display?
<unrealsword> in xorg.conf
<Music_Shuffle> unrealsword, where's the depth listed?
<unrealsword> i had to do a bcak up
<unrealsword> in the nvidia-settings
<xpoint> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26835/
<Music_Shuffle> ooda, you have synaptic open?
<ooda> no
<Joeb454> !nvidia | unrealsword
<ubotu> unrealsword: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wceoscar> http://www.massivegroove.com/chatroom/
<alecw1> I just installed Fireworks 8 within Wine, and I would like to put a shortcut to the application on my desktop. How might I accomplish this?
<ooda> No Muisic_Shuffle
<_peerless> anyone know where vmlinuz is located, im at a boot: prompt and it wants to know where the kernel image is
<Music_Shuffle> ooda, well...open it?  lol
<unrealsword> that place has nothing about depth
<unrealsword> please stop spamming me that link
<ooda> lol, i don't know what that is
<Joeb454> lol, sorry, have you installed the binary drivers though?
<nickrud> xpoint, ok, now that I know what's going on, just put exit 0 on line three in that file.
<Joeb454> if not that might be the problem
<Music_Shuffle> ooda, System --> Administration --> Synaptic Package Manager, and then enter in your login pw
<nickrud> xpoint, then continue with the dist-upgrade
<Senesence> _peerless: /boot/vmlinuz<kernel #>... ?
<Joeb454> alecw1: is Fireworks 8 listed under applications?
<_peerless> i dont think I have a boot though since grub couldnt install
<alecw1> joeb, it's not for some reason.
<ooda> Music_Shuffle, it's open now
<Flashq009> welcome back Valerie
<pete> _peerless: I think it's also located at /vmlinuz
<lo4fer> alcw1: right click on desktop-->new launcher-->type the loaction of the program in the command field
<xpoint> nickrud, what file do i change ?
<Joeb454> hmm, whereabouts is it?
<PanzerMKZ> I got a HP visualize x series workstation. I have replaced the old FX6 vid card with a gf5200. but I install ubuntu and it will install fine but just hardlock on me
<Music_Shuffle> ooda, ok, see the settings tab?
<Music_Shuffle> click that and select repositories
<ahorner> mmm hi guys
<unrealsword> yea
<ooda> yes
<unrealsword> and i select 32
<nickrud> xpoint, the one you just posted, the prerm
<Hock> I have a motherboard with on board Highpoint Tech RAID (HPT372). I tried installing automatically (prompted or whatever it's called) but it didn't end up using the raid - it just installed to the disc. How can I load appropriate HPT372 drivers before the install?
<ahorner> why cant i open a file.i386.rpm?
<Music_Shuffle> ooda, make sure all the boxes are checked in that first tab
<Joeb454> !rpm | ahorner
<ubotu> ahorner: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<xpoint> line 20 should have exit 0 ?
<jonathan__> hola a todos
<jrib> ahorner: what are you trying to install?  ubuntu uses .deb for ubuntu, not .rpm
<ahorner> they always used rpm before..
<jonathan__> espero me puedan ayudar
<Music_Shuffle> ooda, then click ok, and on the main synaptic screen, click Search
<ahorner> vm
<Music_Shuffle> !es | jonathan__
<ubotu> jonathan__: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jrib> !es | jonathan__
* Music_Shuffle beats jrib again! :P
<ahorner> sudo apt-get install alien?
<jrib> ahorner: what is "vm"
<ahorner> virtual machine
<ooda> Checking them now
<Music_Shuffle> ahorner, just pay attention to the part of that factoid that emphasizes 'it's quite dangerous'
<alecw1> I just installed Fireworks 8 within Wine, and I would like to put a shortcut to the application on my desktop. How might I accomplish this? For some reason, it's not in my Wine folder (in the "start" menu). I have to navigate through Wine to the folder where it was installed, and I can launch it through there. But that's really tedious...
<jrib> ahorner: vmware-player is in the repositories
<jonathan__> ok gracias
<lo4fer> dang. dual display is behaving like a retarded foster kid
<jrib> !software > ahorner (see the private message from ubotu)
<ahorner> oh.
<ahorner> but ive alreayd gotit downloaded
<nickrud> xpoint, line 3.
<ahorner> and i dont want to do it again
<jrib> ahorner: you have the wrong thing downloaded
<ahorner> mm
<ahorner> *sigh8
<Joeb454> ahorner: what're you trying to do?
<ahorner> run a vm
<HeloDown> nicrud, can you use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to also add on a second monitor?
<ahorner> but it ccame in a .rom
<ahorner> rpm*
<lo4fer> alecw1: create shortcut with the address of the program as the command.................
<HeloDown> nickrud*
<santims> Ubuntu is saying that i am not the owner on some information that is on my second hard drive....mainly my backup of all the pictures in my iPhoto folders.  Is there any way to say that i am the owner???
<ahorner> santims: try sudo
<ahorner> wai
<nickrud> HeloDown, I don't believe so, but ask around some more
<alecw1> lo4er, how would that look (as an example)?
<alecw1> And the file is an .exe file
<alecw1> :P
<Music_Shuffle> !permissions | santims
<ubotu> santims: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<ahorner> yay wne
<ooda> Music_Shuffle, to be sure are you talking about all the packages?
<Hock> I have a motherboard with on board Highpoint Tech RAID (HPT372). I tried installing automatically (prompted or whatever it's called) but it didn't end up using the raid - it just installed to the one hdd. How can I load appropriate HPT372 drivers before the install?
<Joeb454> ahorner: looks like you will need alien to convert the file
<nivekc1> can someone help me get my beryl working?
<ahorner> im getting it
<Music_Shuffle> ooda, no no, just in that one screen, check off Multiverse, Universe, etc.
<lo4fer> alecw1: it would look like this: wine /home/me/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/yourprogram.exe
<Music_Shuffle> ooda, do -not- check ALL the packages, your PC will hate you, and so will your ISP.
<ahorner> wdf
<ooda> Music_Shuffle, when i click settings there is a drop down menu
<Music_Shuffle> ooda, right.  Select repositories
<alecw1> Ok, lo4er
<alecw1> Thanks, I'll try it.
<ahorner> it says i have the wrong admin password
<defrysk> santims, sudo chown <yourusername> -h -R /path/to your/folder
<alecw1> Can I PM you if it doesn't?
<HeloDown> Thanks nick, santims you made need to do this
<HeloDown> 1 Open Terminal from Applications.
<HeloDown> 2 type in sudo  gedit /path/to/file/
<HeloDown> This should open up the folder for viewing.
<ahorner> mabe because its upodating to 7.04 right now
<HeloDown> wait what does chown do?
<swooney> hi everyone, i have two "assignable" buttons on my laptop and i would like to make one play/pause rhythmbox, can anyone give me a push in the right direction?
<Joeb454> ahorner: is it vmware player that your after?
<defrysk> HeloDown, change ownership
<vulcanSZ> Hey everyone. :)
<ahorner> yes
<Music_Shuffle> Hi vulcanSZ :)
<DaFreak> Hello folks. I have ventrilo working via wine (believe me I would prefer using TS, but my friends prefer ventrilo) but I can't seem to get ventriloctrl to work anybody have experience with this script?
<Joeb454> try this http://www.vmware.com/download/player/open_source.html
<HeloDown> ahh so it would move it to be viewable by everyone?
<ahorner> but i cant install anything right now cause its in the process of updating to 7.04
<Music_Shuffle> ahorner, one thing at a time perhaps?
<ahorner> its already downloaded in rpm ill just convert in alien
<Joeb454> well ok I understand that, but thats not an RPM file it's a TAR file
<nivekc1> when i go to the beryl manager and change my window manager to beryl it flashes then defaults right back to metacity, i think this mean its crashing could it be from my video card driver it is in the restricted driver menu
<ahorner> and if that doesnt work il download
<lo4fer> alecw1: I assume you understand you have to change that to reflect your username and any additional subdirectories under which you may have installed the program within wine.
<defrysk> HeloDown, no to <the username>
<ahorner> nivekc1: i have the same problem
<alecw1> yes
<_peerless> when installing ubuntu from alternate iso, any idea what would cause this error "no kernel modules were found.  this probably is due to a mismatch between the kernel used by this version of the installer and the kernel version available in the archive"
<lo4fer> good stuff
<Music_Shuffle> nivekc1, is it an Nvidia card?
<nivekc1> ati
<ahorner> ya
<nivekc1> x1300
<ooda> Music_Shuffle, i was unchecking what i slected, ok i selected repositories
<ahorner> x200
<ahorner> xpress 200
<Music_Shuffle> ooda, which boxes are checked?
<ahorner> brb
<ooda> Music_Shuffle, Under Ubuntu Software...
<HeloDown> hmm nickrud After I finish reconfiguring I set it to the 1280 x .... however it does not show up when I attempt to change the screen resolution through the desktop
<lo4fer> alecw1: maybe it's worth mentioning that /.wine is a hidden directory, hence the "period" prefixing it. and that's all i've got. good luck!
<jabickett52> I'm looking for some scanning software, any suggestions?
<jabickett52> for a brother flatbed scanner
<nivekc1> anyone have any ideas
<onexused> Cause I'm dumb : ) I want my grub to have a pretty picture when I boot.  Can I put the "splashimage=" command into menu.lst like I can on other distros that use grub.conf instead?
<anandanbu> Hi ! i have installed mysql in ubuntu 7.04 but how do i create a new user or connect using mysql-query-browser
<alecw1> ok, thanks!
<ooda> Music_Shuffle, comunity, Propritary, Software Restricted, and Source code
<Music_Shuffle> ooda, fabulous, hit ok, and go back to the main synaptic screen
<Music_Shuffle> ooda, see the button labelled search?
<Tr1p> **** someone got a good ROUTER server ? like ipmasq ( i need it for ubuntu server 7.04 )
* Mercury does the partition shuffle, grumbles about an old BIOS and a rescue CD that can't just move the bloody partition.
<nickrud> HeloDown, did you make sure you put in the correct refresh & sync rates for your monitor? Thats the critical part
<ooda> Music_Shuffle, Yes
<jabickett52> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<nickrud> Tr1p, why not ipmasq?
<Music_Shuffle> ooda, click it, and search for 'Beryl'
<santims> how does terminal deal with spaces when getting to the location?
<HeloDown> No I am not. I don't exactly know the numbers neither
<Music_Shuffle> And then...enjoy :)
<nivekc1> ahorner: how much have you dug up so far?
<nickrud> HeloDown, hunt them down. You need them
<HeloDown> hehe that's the problem
<ooda> Music_Shuffle, cool i see Beryl-Plugins
<Music_Shuffle> ooda, you can use Synaptic to find packages for...almost everything.  Enjoy! :)
<Tr1p> nickrud, it doesent works here :(
<HeloDown> monitors were picked up for free :)
<neozen> meep@
<dan40> can someone help me with the proper syntax to mount a windows shared folder via the fstab?
<nickrud> Tr1p, oh. A first for me then
<ooda> Music_Shuffle, Wow.. Linux is the best. Thanks alot!!!
<Music_Shuffle> ooda, anytime.  Best of luck.
<defrysk> santims, use the <tab> button for partial auto completion
<Senesence> Music_Shuffle: Synaptic packages are at least a version behind.
<Joeb454> wow, don't try and enable Feisty's desktop effects in a VM
<DaFreak> Anybody familiar with the ventriloctrl script? Its used to capture keystrokes and pass them on to ventrilo even if its out of focus
<santims> defrysk: thanks
<nickrud> HeloDown, search the net with some numbers on the back, I've usually been able to find even off brand models
<Music_Shuffle> Senesence, he's new to Ubuntu.  Its the best introduction for sure.
<Joeb454> !Windows
<nivekc1> music_shuffle: any idea why ahorner and i are having problems with beryl and our ati cards?
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Music_Shuffle> He can figure the rest out when he wants to.
<neozen> lol....no ... don't try to enable ANY visually intensive stuff in a vm
<Joeb454> lol
<Senesence> True
<anandanbu> Help needed in configuring the mysql in Ubuntu 7.04
* nickrud thinks the Senesence should change his nick to something more current ;)
<Music_Shuffle> nivekc1, because ATI and Beryl haven't...as far as I know, ever gotten along maybe.  Lotsa batling required.  :(
<Music_Shuffle> battling**
<nivekc1> that sucks
<ahorner> nicekc1: i think it's because i need a new driver
<neozen> slower night tonight
* neozen dances
<voidmage> How can you restore the default gnome menu settings?
<Music_Shuffle> neozen, isn't it?  I thought it was just me.
<nivekc1> thats what i was thinking to but i updated it as far as it told me i think
* neozen grins
<Tr1p> nickrud, http://home.vanerom.be/online/ipmasq
<santims> HeloDown:  doing that brought up a window saying /location/ is a directory make sure you entered the locataion correctly and try again
<Music_Shuffle> nivekc1, you can make it work, it'll just take either googling, or finding someone in here with more GFX knowledge than I.  :D
<ahorner> Music_Shuffle: but what about XGL
* Senesence looks at nickrud, laughs.
<Music_Shuffle> ahorner, never used it myself, so I can't help.
<nivekc1> lol i went to the ubuntu-effects room there i snever anyone in there
<ahorner> well its to what i understand, the compatibility for ati cards
<uberushaximus> !effects | Music_Shuffle
<ubotu> Music_Shuffle: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Music_Shuffle> uberushaximus, that'd be great!  ...If I needed the help :P
* neozen grins
<nickrud> Tr1p, what about /var/log/syslog ?
<Music_Shuffle> !effects | ahorner, nivekc1
<ubotu> ahorner, nivekc1: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<bruenig|laptop> how do  you remove stuff from the right click menu. Like if I right click a video file, it has open with mplayer as one of the options, how do I remove that
<Music_Shuffle> Better ;)
<ahorner> already ther
<SlimG2> Anyone know what font is beeing used for the "ubuntu" string top-left at http://ubuntu.com ?
<nivekc1> yea no one is ever there and if they are they are jsut asking no answers in htere
<Tr1p> nickrud, was something about a bad config , but im sure it aint bad at all
<neozen> bruenig|laptop: perhaps better to apply its assocation to another application
<neozen> bruenig|laptop: that would just open it with that other application
<uberushaximus> !ttf-ubuntu-title  | SlimG2
<ahorner> SlimG2: looks rounded :-p
<uberushaximus> !ttf-ubuntu-title | SlimG2
<Viden> I am having an issue resizing the root partition.  I have already cleared a 40Gb chunk of space before the root partition, but even booting from a live cd I cannot rezise root into that free space.
<ahorner> !ttf-ubuntu-title
<neozen> bruenig|laptop: right click, choose properties, and change the open-with dropdown box
<bruenig|laptop> neozen, yes I have, but I don't want that right click thing there, my situation is that I open these files with different applications, the right click menu has like 3 open with mplayer things. Two of which don't work
<Music_Shuffle> Viden, ...is it bigger than 40 Gb?
<neozen> bruenig|laptop: ahhhh
<nickrud> Tr1p, what are you using for dhcp? I usually used dnsmasq with ipmasq
<Viden> the free space .. or in total ?
<neozen> bruenig|laptop: to be honest.. .I don't know
<Music_Shuffle> Viden, is the root partition > than the space you've created for it**
<bruenig|laptop> this is why I hate graphical stuff
<SlimG2> uberushaximus: thank you! I'll have a look at it
<nickrud> Tr1p, let me rephrase that, I used ipmasq & dnsmasq together the one time I used them :)
<neozen> bruenig|laptop: never had the occasion to need to remove them
<mister_roboto> Viden: move it down first and resize upward?
<Music_Shuffle> bruenig|laptop, I have no idea, but if you find out, it'd be a great factoid/tidbit to pass on :D
<xpoint> nickrud, this fixed it, thanks
<nickrud> xpoint, great.
<Viden> no ... the current root is 21gb  and i want to resize it to enclude a 38gb free space on my disk .. making it around 55gb
<neozen> bruenig|laptop: probably poking some incantations in some text file somewhere
<xpoint> nickrud, just want to have clvm out now
<neozen> bruenig|laptop: its the linux way......
<bruenig|laptop> neozen, well generally they go away when you remove applications. The problem is that there is mplayer and then there is gnome-mplayer, but in the graphical thing they both show up as mplayer. I have removed gnome-mplayer but I guess it still sees mplayer is there and keeps it
<defrysk> bruenig|laptop, dont hate grafical stuff, its not a good incentive to learn how to use it ;)
<vulcanSZ> ...I have just experienced Beryl for the first time.
<Tr1p> nickrud, and how many pc's are connecten on your router ? becouse i need to connect alot of pc's and servers on it
<colbert> Is there any way to change the color of the text cursor? I have my gtk theme background set to black and in gedit when I'm typing I can't see the cursor
<Tr1p> but i need to remote is from the outside
<nickrud> Tr1p, the one time I did, there were 3 clients
<Xenguy> vulcanSZ: what's the verdict? :-)
<mister_roboto> vulcanSZ: did u have to change ur underwear>
<nickrud> and no coming in from outside
<bruenig|laptop> I grepped recursively for gnome-mplayer on /, but after about 10 minutes I just stopped it
<vulcanSZ> I love it.
<Xenguy> vulcanSZ: cool
<Tr1p> nickrud, are u alot online ? i,m gonne try
<nickrud> Tr1p, for about another 40 minutes, then it's time to head home.
<Tr1p> oh
<santims> thanks folks!
<nickrud> Tr1p, but there're some wiser heads around right now, so keep talking. They'll jump in
<HeloDown> nickrud, I can't find info about either of my monitors online
<Tr1p> nickrud, but its working whit u so its perfect he ;)
<xpoint> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26838/
<Viden> mister_roboto:  I cant move the partition into the free space either ...
<Tr1p> is it also with a DHCP server ?
<HeloDown> Utobia is in a foreign language and google drawing blanks on AMAX
<Sambob> ello
<Music_Shuffle> hi :)
<bruenig|laptop> oh man, the gnome-mplayer one is gone, but it has a launcher for mplayer and gmplayer and gmplayer is a symlink to mplayer
<alecw1> For some reason, when I resize windows on my Beryl system (using nvidia), the whole window turns black. I've heard it's a memory issue, but can someone expand on this/help?
<Sambob> how is everyone :)
<Lekrem> good
<BaD_CrC> *yawn*
<Music_Shuffle> Great, yourself?
<mister_roboto> Viden: it's not mounted, right? when booting from live cd?
<BaD_CrC> hey people
<Sambob> tired as usual
<Viden> correct .. i unmount it before starting gparted
<Lekrem> hey BaD_CrC
<Tremitos> sup?
<Joeb454> Sambob: would that be because its 3.20am
<mrynit> i need a way to look at a harddrive and find out what part of it is bad so i can make my partions around the bad sectors so the harddrive will work as good as new
<Viden> alecw1:  change beryl to use AIGLX and it will fix that
<alecw1> Viden, how do I do this?
<Tremitos> unsure
<mister_roboto> Viden: i don't know why it's not working but for grins, if you're desperate, try the live gtparted cd
<unrealsword> great changing depth makes compiz-fusion fail
<Sambob> well yes joeb454 seing as you are just down the hall from me fool
<Viden> alecw1:  beryl-manager, under rendering options
<ooda> i got beryl installed and i would like to enable the snow
<mister_roboto> Viden: boots right into gtparted
<nickrud> xpoint, you can show me /var/lib/dpkg/info/clvm.prerm , but I have a feeling that clustering daemons are way over my head. I'll look, though
<BaD_CrC> has anyone got the M$ VX-6000 webcam to work? I've seen lots of hit-n-miss blurbs about it, but nothing useful to me. lsusb -v doesn't give me any useful info.
<Viden> mister_roboto:  ok i will have to find it .. thanks
<Tr1p> ooda, beryl works fine here :)
<ooda> it's not in extras
<Viden> mister_roboto:  if that doesnt work ill just get partition magic and say screw it
<|DarkED_|> anybody tried wubi yet?
<oipat> I've added a new partition with fdisk. How can I, somehow reload the new device (/dev/sda4) without rebooting? Impossible ?
<ooda> and the shortcut <spac> + F3 doesn't work
<alecw1> Viden, is that it? problem fixed?
<mister_roboto> Viden: :)   the live cd for parted has never failed me
<ooda> and i installed all the beryl packages using Syanptic
<kdiggdy> is there a limewire version for amd86_84?
<ooda> can anyone help?
<Viden> alecw1:  yep ... that will fix it
<Music_Shuffle> mrynit, badblocks
<alecw1> ok, thans!
<alecw1> thanks*
<Viden> mister_roboto: happen to have a dl location for that cd image ?
<defrysk> oipat, sudo mount -a
<kdiggdy> anyone?
<Sambob> test
<Lekrem> ooda go to #beryl
<mister_roboto> Viden: google should turn it up at the top. lemme look
<BaD_CrC> Viden: http://gparted.sf.net/
<Viden> mister_roboto: yeah i was just being lazy .. lol
<ooda> Lekrem, yea
<Viden> thanks all
<HeloDown> nickrud would this help any? >	Would this help me any, AC 100-240V 50/60Hz 17A
<d3bian> has anyone configured ssh in ubuntu to access FreeBSD box and viceversa
<Music_Shuffle> ooda, if you'd like more advanced help, check out #ubuntu-effects :)
<oipat> defrysk: The new device I added (/dev/sda4) Doest show up, so I cant mount it nor mke2fs it
<logan> I need to add a website packaging thing to my repository, where do I add it?
<mister_roboto> Viden: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<nickrud> HeloDown, no, not in the least. Try searching on the fcc number
<defrysk> oipat, did you add it i your fstab ?
<Joeb454> !goodnight
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about goodnight - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Joeb454> lol
<Viden> thanks again all ...
<Viden> night
<logan> my /etc/apt/sources.list is read-only
<nickrud> HeloDown, that might get you some other numbers to search on
<Lekrem> ooda go to the #beryl irc channel
<OmegaCenti> Could this be causing me to not have hibernate support? Jun 22 04:07:26 ZeNotePad kernel: [16723.324000]  PM: suspend-to-disk mode set to 'shutdown'
<emet> what can I use to rip DVDs in Linux
<oipat> defrysk: Nope
<ooda> Music_Shuffle, do you have a direct link, when i click it, it doens't work
<Xenguy> emet: dvdrip is quite good (DVD or AVI output)
<defrysk> oipat, and you wish to mount the new deviace during boot ?
<logan> How do I add a package site to my repository?
<oipat> defrysk: I was wondering if it was possible.
<Music_Shuffle> ooda, type /join #ubuntu-effects
<defrysk> oipat, yes it is
<ooda> Thanks...
<Xenguy> emet: a little fussy to setup, but worth it
<lo4fer> when running an x-window on two different monitors at the same time, you can't open firefox in one and then run firefox in the other? you have to open a new window and drag it over?
<nickrud> logan, cd /etc/apt && cp sources.list sources.list.before_I_messed_around && gksudo gedit sources.list
<Music_Shuffle> nickrud, I like the backup name ;)
<Xenguy> emet: (you'll need something called 'libdvdcss2' also, likely)
<jay1> are there any apps out there to connect me to db's
<nickrud> Music_Shuffle, :)
<jay1> a gui basically for db manipulation
<emet> Xenguy, thank you
<OmegaCenti> Could this be causing me to not have hibernate support? Jun 22 04:07:26 ZeNotePad kernel: [16723.324000]  PM: suspend-to-disk mode set to 'shutdown'
<jay1> http://www.minq.se/products/dbvis/
<jay1> like that
<Xenguy> emet: yw
<Xenguy> emet: for backing up to ISO, see 'k9copy'
<nickrud> logan, er, I forgot to add the sudo between && and cd above
<Soth> jay1: phpmyadmin works nicely but that'll require php/apache as well
<mrynit> badblocks is not doing anything
<Music_Shuffle> mrynit, it has arguments, what'd you enter in?
<mrynit> /dev/sda1
<Soth> jay1: but it's not nearly as advanced as the app you linked to
<nickrud> jay1, for mysql there's mysql-admin and mysql-query-browser
<HeloDown> I still can't find anything on the monitor, Amax doesn't bring up it's model number (it's about 5 years old) Google search does not help much
<jay1> what about for oracle
<Music_Shuffle> mrynit, right, but the other arguments?
<mister_roboto> SQUirrel is as good as the free dbvis
<mrynit> i really dont understand what the other arguemnets do or mean
<JustinTArthur> Hey, do any of you know how to set up a computer to have password-less auto-login on boot-up?
<Music_Shuffle> mrynit, try reading this thread, the first response should explain it nicely: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2690508
<defrysk> justin__, sudo gdmsetup
<JustinTArthur> defrysk, thanks, I'll check it out.
<defrysk> JustinTArthur, sudo gdmsetup
<silvertip257> I'm looking for guides to building linux live distros
<OmegaCenti> !suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<OmegaCenti> !hibernate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<silvertip257> heh
<doug_40> irc.brasnet.org
<OmegaCenti> Alright, yeah, hibernate/suspend needs to be pushed REALLY hard into the development circles...
<mister_roboto> silvertip257: did u try google? google knows all!
<OmegaCenti> I am trying everything I possible know on how to search for things that might work with hibernate/suspend, but I cannot find my way around all of the myriad of pages that tell me,"
<alecw1> I just recently changed my Bery settings to force " AIGLX". This is fine, except when I go to my 3D cube, my videos stop playing, and my windows stop updating. Is there a way around this?
<silvertip257> mister_roboto:  for weeks now ... not finding what I want .... I dont want uck or reconstructor
<OmegaCenti> yeah something is wrong with suspend/hibernate"
<jmspeex> Anyone can help get my DSL connection working with Feisty (typing this from Windows)?
<lashmoove> is it enabled ?
<CorpseFeeder> still working on getting network boot to work... I've been trying to follow this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot - I've reached the point where it says to " Enable the tftpd server. Add the following as /etc/xinet.d/tftp." - I do not know how to Enable the tftpd server.
<mister_roboto> silvertip257: i dont know ur answer but i'm curious why u say no to those
<jmspeex> That provider seems to be using plain DHCP over the DSL connection, but for some reason Ubuntu fails to obtain an IP address...
<lashmoove> jmspeex: is the ethernet connection enabled?
<hagabaka> why doesn't ubuntu package any sound fonts?
<silvertip257> mister_roboto:  b/c they involve cli even though they have some gui parts, so I just wanna do it all the "hard way", plus they are only for ubuntu ... I want something that works for ALL and any types
<jmspeex> lashmoove: Well, it's selected from the network manaager and I see it with ifconfig
<arooni> what kind of graphics card do i need if i want to have dual monitor support?
<arooni> or do i need two graphics cards
<LCCUB> what is the terminal command for move, I know cp is copy
<lashmoove> mv=move
<nickrud> LCCUB, mv
<arooni> i have one geforce ti 4200 that has an analog and a digitial output
<LCCUB> thanks :)
<jmspeex> doing ifup eth0, I see it's try to get an address but never succeeds
<mister_roboto> silvertip257: ok. u wanna make sure u can script it?
<silvertip257> arooni:  i've read you can have a dual-ported gfx card or two gfx cards .. eithr
<arooni> silvertip257: does ubuntu support digital out?
<arooni> and does it look better?
<lashmoove> jmspec: could it be ath0
<HeloDown> nickrud, are you sure there is not another way around the resolution settings? I can't find anything about either monitor
<silvertip257> mister_roboto:  I want something that works for any type ... slackware, redhat, debian/ubuntu, etc ... the general process
<silvertip257> arooni:  yes I would not see why not
<emet> wow I am impressed how braindead it is to transfer music to an ipod on ubuntu
<jmspeex> lashmoove: what's ath0?
<emet> it's easier then iTUNES!
<emet> !!
<silvertip257> arooni:  there are plenty w/ digital video here ; ) just not me =)
<calc> jmspeex: sounds like a modem code
<Hock> I have a motherboard with on board Highpoint Tech RAID (HPT372). I tried installing automatically (prompted or whatever it's called) but it didn't end up using the raid - it just installed to the disc. How can I load appropriate HPT372 drivers before the install?
<jmspeex> lashmoove: ifconfig only lists eth0 and eth1, the latter being the wireless
<arooni> silvertip257: do u know if its hard to setup?
<nickrud> HeloDown, you can try faking some numbers, but that's supposed to be physically hazardous to the monitors.
<silvertip257> arooni:  there is some hand coding in xorg to get dual monitors
<silvertip257> but it's not bad ... plenty of writeups on it arooni
<lashmoove> what kernal ?
* nickrud never talks about how windows can autodetect the strangest things, and then looking at windows finds
<jmspeex> lashmoove: 2.6.20
<silvertip257> emet:  do you have hfs+ support for your ipod?
<HeloDown> what if I edited xorg.conf through gedit?
<jmspeex> calc: why modem (this is a DSL connection)?
<silvertip257> HeloDown that works too, but you'd have to do sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf (hope the path is right)
<nickrud> HeloDown, that's fine. You can play with the numbers, but it'll be hit or miss
<HeloDown> yes I have it open :)
<silvertip257> ah
<HeloDown> But I am not sure what I need to edit exactly
<warlock_handler> guys any channel ... u can suggest for ruby on rails...
<arooni> silvertip257: so i have one dual port graphics card, but one port is analgo the other digital.... what do you suggest i do?
<calc> jmspeex: may be something else, probably is
<HeloDown> I'll post it on the paste.ubu deal
<silvertip257> HeloDown:  you probably need monitor specs man to get it right
<CorpseFeeder> what does this mean - " Enable the tftpd server. Add the following as /etc/xinet.d/tftp." - e.g. what am I supposed to type? Do I need to create a file called tftp. in /etc/xinet.d/? I'm stuck here...
<HeloDown> I can't find monitor specs, that's the problem.
<mister_roboto> warlock_handler: #ruby?
<gpled> whats the command to repair a broken x
<silvertip257> arooni:  do you monitor(s) have digital?
<nickrud> CorpseFeeder, yes
<Music_Shuffle> !reconfigure
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reconfigure - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<warlock_handler> mister_roboto>no not ruby ... rails
<arooni> silvertip257: yeah both do
<arooni> my graphics card is in my agp slot
<HeloDown> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<arooni> i just have one ge force ti 4200
<silvertip257> arooni:  I would hook one up to analog & the other to the digital
<ivanAlvarez> my mouse got inverted, and i dont know why, can someone help me?
<silvertip257> arooni:  what type of card / manufacturer?
<mister_roboto> warlock_handler: rails is just a ruby framework. the ruby guys might be fine for your questions
<arooni> silvertip257: ge force ti 4200
<arooni> 128mb
<HeloDown> silvertip257 and nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26840/
<silvertip257> arooni:  ok here's a link see what you think:
<silvertip257> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<warlock_handler> <mister_roboto> ok... will try
<phpcurious> warlock_handler: go to #rubyonrails
<warlock_handler> <phpcurious>... yes i am there.. ohh btw hi php... i remember u from the last time i came here
<nickrud> HeloDown, yup, you have a refresh & sync. Now find the right ones :) (don't wanna sound flippant, but that's what you have to do)
<phpcurious> warlock_handler: yeah
<phpcurious> warlock_handler: i remember i told you about flickr api ? right?
<silvertip257> HeloDown:  what's wrong w/ the res again?
<warlock_handler> <phpcurious> ya ya... :D
<matthew1429> I'm connecting my windows computer to an ubuntu server for vnc (i typed vncserver in console)... why do clients not ask for user name and just password?
<warlock_handler> <phpcurious> i got it working now...
<phpcurious> warlock_handler: cool
<emet> !bittorrent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bittorrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HeloDown> Both monitors from mid 1990s, silvertip, I'm trying to get my monitor set to 1280x1024 and it's set at 1024x768
<emet> whats a good bit torrent client for gtk+
<phpcurious> warlock_handler: if you have questions about ruby on rails, you might want to ask some guys in that channel
<blackatron> use utorrent if u have wine :)
<ahorner> im back guys
<arooni> where can i gbet a bittorrent download of 7.04
<silvertip257> ah ok HeloDown ... but those may not support 1280x1024 is that right?
<ahorner> i got my resolution fixed and am upgraded to 7.04
<warlock_handler> <phpcurious> ya i am there too... but i guess no ones active...
<emet> blackatron, gtk+ :)
<HeloDown> it was supported on XP
<phpcurious> warlock_handler: in what OS did you install Ruby on Rails?
<phpcurious> warlock_handler: in windows  or in linux?
<HeloDown> if worse comes to worse, I'll just decrease the size of the fonts
<matthew1429> does anyone use vnc regularly?
<TaJMoX> blackatron what's the big deal with utorrent?   what's it's main feature that makes it so popular?
<Pici> matthew1429: I do.
<mister_roboto> matthew1429: i do on windows
<Xenguy> emet: if you like closed-source, windows only software, try utorrent via wine; if you prefer open source (but in this case unfortunately bloated and java) apps, try Azureus :-)
<matthew1429> why doesn't the client ask for a username?  I'm using vncserver through ubuntu and connecting from windows with tightvnc and have tried ultravnc to no avail
<matthew1429> authentication is failing
<silvertip257> HeloDown:  the gfx card supports wonderful resolutions, but I'm not sure about the monitors
<TaJMoX> matthew1429 it uses whatever user is on the current display - you can set it up to use a password
<mister_roboto> matthew1429: it has its own "security" and doesn't require a user login, just the password for vnc
<Pici> matthew1429: VNC doesnt use a username, just a password.I think you need to use vncpasswd to setup a password
<TaJMoX> matthew1429 : are you using the remote desktop gui thing in preferences?
<warlock_handler> <phpcurious> Linux obviously.. uBuntu it is
<TaJMoX> ?
<phpcurious> warlock_handler: i did it in windows XP but not yet in Ubuntu
<silvertip257> HeloDown:  when you go into change your prefs - desktop res ... you can't see 1280 right?
<phpcurious> warlock_handler: I had just installed VMWare + Ubuntu + Windows XP (sorry no beryl)
<arooni> whats ad=df'
<arooni> what's a *good* wireless card that works with ubuntu?
<arooni> do airlink cards work?
<phpcurious> status
<warlock_handler> <phpcurious> i have ubuntu.. and beryl...
<kravlin> hey. can installing grub on the partition stop windows from loading correctly? I'm working on creating a dual boot system and it gives me a disk error when it reboots in the install.
<bob_> Anyone home?
<silvertip257> arooni:  gonna get you a link ...hold on
<arooni> pci card i'm talking about
<arooni> tahnks silvertip257 !@
<phpcurious> warlock_handler: that's great!
<ahorner> kravlin: FOR GODS SAKE DONT PUT GRUB ON WINDOWS INSTILLATIONS
<phpcurious> warlock_handler: you can probably do cube
<arooni> ahorner: what should u do instad
<jmspeex> arooni: ipw3945 works fine for me if you can tolerate the binary daemon. Otherwise, the cisco ones are good too
<phpcurious> warlock_handler: be right back ( have something to do)
<ahorner> kravlin: use vista boot manager
<ahorner> well
<bob_> What's the correct kernel for an amd sempron 3100?
<ahorner> nvm
<nrdb> Does Ubuntu support UBoot on a PPC computer ?
<ahorner> i dont know
<warlock_handler> <phpcurious>.. cool
<kravlin> ahorner: I used grub to boot into windows once already but that was on a different HD that was slow and useless. Oh and i'm working with xp instead of vista.
<ahorner> yea
<ahorner> umm use boot.ini
<jmspeex> Can anyone help getting a non-pppoe (as far as I can tell) DSL connection working?
<mryni1> what is the ntfs version of e2fsck
<bongo> hy!  how can i disable the boot-logo-screen of feisty, so i can see the screen-output ??
<Pici> mryni1: fsck -t ntfs . I'm not sure if it would actually work though
<arooni> jmspeex: dont know what that is
<arooni> what do you mean?
<blackatron> jmspeex, using dhcp ?
<kravlin> ahorner: Its not like windows is the main system i'm using. its mainly for gaming. Better way of asking my question. Grub points to the beginning of the disk that i'm currently using. Is there a way to make it only point to the MBR?
<silvertip257> arooni:  sorry for the wait ... couldnt remember where I found it last:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported?highlight=%28wireless%29%7C%28support%29
<CorpseFeeder> I don't understand what to enter into /etc/xinet.d/tftp. for the IP address of the client machine. How do I know what the IP number is if DHCP hasn't assigned it one? If I try to boot the client machine in "PXE network boot" it just says "DHCP......." with the spinny cursor, then gives up and boots from the hard disk instead....
<jmspeex> blackatron: yes. I thought doing "ifup eth0" would work but it doesn't
<ahorner> kravlin: it will only write to the mbr.. shouldnt be any problem. if u need to go back to legacy, download vista boot pro, it will reinstall the mbr without touching the rest of ur hd
<jmspeex> blackatron: my etcnetworkinterfaces has "iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<matthew1429> i still get authentication failure after setting up vncpasswd
<matthew1429> any ideas?
<kravlin> ahorner: on top of that i don't think it would matter. I get it when trying to reboot into the second half of the windows install.
<ahorner> kravlin: i dont understand
<jmspeex> blackatron: my /etc/network/interfaces has "iface eth0 inet dhcp" (damn French keyboard)
<bob_>  What's the correct kernel for an amd sempron 3100?
<bongo> please help:  how can i disable the boot-logo-screen of feisty, so i can see the screen-output ??
<kravlin> ahorner: I get a disk error when i try to install windows XP. When it's installing it reboots into the graphical part of the install. At that point i get a disk error instead of going into the graphical install.
<dick-richardson> bongo: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dick-richardson> bongo: remove 'quiet splash' after the kernel listing
<dick-richardson> and reboot
<kravlin> ahorner: i Installed windows on another hard drive that was noizy and old (over 8 years old IDE) I repartitioned this disk and i have ubuntu running in the first partion.
<kravlin> ahorner: I wanted to put windows in the third Physical Partition on this disk so i started the install process. I've done GRUB reinstalls about 4 times so its no big deal for me.
<mike3_> I must say, I'm impressed with Ubuntu
<kravlin> ahorner: but when it rebooted after copying the files without any config it gives me a disk error. When i reinstall grub Ubuntu works fine. Its driving me nuts because i don't want to reload Ubuntu.
<mike3_> I got ubuntu installed, mytv up, lirc up, ivtv up, samba up, video addon, weather addon, vnc, autoload mythtv in 4 hours
<figarogdl> hi would anyone please recommend me some simple and easy to use authoring dvd app for use in ubuntu?
<kravlin> ahorner: My last resort is wiping out the entire disk and going from scratch but it have to backup everything and i don't know a good app for doing so.
<dick-richardson> It's a great distro. Getting an rt2500 wifi card working with roaming is a pain, though
<CorpseFeeder> Sod this network booting bullcrap. If I just take the hard disk out of the non-CD-rom-bootable turkey-brained machine and put it into a machine which is capable of booting from CD, then install Ubuntu onto the hard disk, and then return the hard disk to the original turkey-brained machine, would that work?... or would Ubuntu have a fit being shifted to a completely different machine?
<bongo> <dick-richardson>: thank you - i will try it - which file is it for the shutdown-screen ?
<mike3_> dick-richardson, I'm a gentoo user.. So the ease of setting this up was nice...
<mike3_> so nice
<dick-richardson> bongo: same one
<mike3_> didn't have to deal with that crap. If i ever redo my desktop. I'm going that route. I don't give a flying sh** on compiling for speed. you don't really notice that big of a difference anyways
<dick-richardson> mike3_: yeah, I came from debian...
<kravlin> ahorner: I figure its a problem with the bootloader because for a while i had the bootloader point to the first partition and had grub installed there.
<kravlin> ahorner: any ideas?
<bongo> <dick-richardson>: & it is the same string?
<dick-richardson> bongo: yeah, removing it clears out the shutdown logo and the bootup logo
<dick-richardson> after reboot, of course
<OmegaCenti> If I were trying to find the information present at shutdown (like logs and what not) what log would I look at?
<mike3_> dick-richardson, The fact that everything is auto detected. Grant you everything is modules mainly, but man who cares. :) If i build a server then I will go the route of gentoo or something. Probably BSD though to be honest.
<bongo> <dick-richardson>: ah great - thanks ....
<mike3_> it is just so nice to have an app installed in seconds. Not 15 mins
<dick-richardson> bongo: least I could do :D
<mike3_> or more
<dick-richardson> mike3_: hehe
<Affe-> hey everyone
<Affe-> i was hoping to get a little cdrom help, if possible
<kravlin> mike3: Not to mention the tons of free software that's just as good as the expensive stuff out there.
<Affe-> can play audio cds through vlc and totem, but when i try to access the cd through thunar, or try to mount the drive manually it gives an error
<mike3_> kravlin, yes but that is GNU open source though
<mike3_> doesn't matter with distro
<ziroday> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<ziroday> !sources/list
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sources/list - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CorpseFeeder> Now how do I undo all this nonsense I've installed e.g. - tftp-server and dnsmasq etc... and return my system to normal?
<dick-richardson> CorpseFeeder: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove 'app-name'
<dick-richardson> CorpseFeeder: this isn't Windows, so no registry to worry about. Just flat files
<CorpseFeeder> dick-richardson: good ;)
<kravlin> ahorner: Any ideas????
<nrdb> Does Ubuntu support UBoot on a PPC computer ?
<coldsteal> hello could someone help me chroot ssh
<emet> Xenguy, there has to be other bit torrent clients
<younghacker> hey where can i get desktop backgrounds and themes for ubuntu?
<Affe-> younghacker: backgrounds are just like windows, try www.deviantart.com
<Affe-> themes are dependant on your window manager
<emet> I know there is one made by members of the ubuntu forums
<emet> Deluge ?
<Affe-> kde, gnome, xfce, etc
<kravlin> anyone know a good Backup system that compacts all your settings and package names into one file and is able to reapply that file after reinstall?
<younghacker> cool thanks
<Affe-> younghacker, no problem
<matthew1429> i still get authentication failure after setting up vncpasswd any ideas?
<Lunar_Lamp> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Toma-> younghacker: also, try http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/
<Affe-> i'm still having cdrom mount issues, if anyone can help out :D
<uberushaximus> bye [/amsg] 
<bazooka2th> RTFM
<gaten> im having trouble w/ kiba-doc. if the option 'keep below other windows' is not checked, it creates a HUGE blank space on the bottom of all the windows. its like a margin for the doc, but way oversized. i cant find the option to change this, any help/
<gpled> what is the command to rebuild x?
<gpled> hello?
<Affe-> bazooka2th, i did RTFM and it gives strange errors
<brylie> hhow can I generate as SSH v2 key?
<Lunar_Lamp> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<brylie> ssh-keygen created aN SSH v1 key.
<bullgard4> Runlevel -  Wikipedia writes: ""A mode of operation in a computer operating system that implements Unix System V-style initialization. The runlevel system replaces the traditional /etc/rc and /etc/rc.local scripts used in BSD UNIX." What stands 'rc' for?
<gpled> anyone know how to reinstall x?
<PIPBoy_> UBUNTUUUUUUU!!!!|!l
<PIPBoy_> UBUNTUUUUUUU!!!!|!l
<PIPBoy_> UBUNTUUUUUUU!!!!|!l
<PIPBoy_> UBUNTUUUUUUU!!!!|!l
<rustalot> How do I restart a process if I have its PID?
<thaovntn> helooooooooooooooo
<Vorian> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<kravlin> rustalot: do you know its name as well?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-68-56-175-207.hsd1.fl.comcast.net]  by nixternal
* PIPBoy_ was kicked off #ubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<Vorian> ty nixternal
<nixternal> np
<rustalot> kravlin: yes
<kravlin> rustalot: the command for that is killall "command"
<kravlin> rustalot: Command being replaced by process name.
<brylie> how can I generate as SSH v2 key?
<brylie> ssh-keygen created aN SSH v1 key.
<Madpilot> bazooka2th, do not tell people here to "RTFM". If you're not willing to be actually helpful, don't get in the way.
<thaovntn> co'a ai biet hack hok
<Ricket> How stable and compatible is Ubuntu 64-bit? Should I stick with 32-bit or try the 64-bit edition (on my Core 2 Duo 2.0ghz)?
<rustalot> kravlin: I want to restart nautilus; would I do ` killall "nautilus --no-default-window --sm-client-id default2" `?
<crdlb> Ricket, for desktop systems, I highly recommend using 32bit for now
<crdlb> for example flash is very hard to get working on 64bit
<Ricket> Okay, will do.
<kravlin> rustalot: I only know the command for kill. I've been using ubuntu for about a month now. For that level of question it would be better to ask someone more senior.
<crdlb> rustalot, just killall nautilus
<kravlin> rustalot: I have never had to restart Nautilus.
<incandenzian> I'm having problems installing Deluge.
<kevogod> When I transfer files from a Windows computer (an SMB share), the transfer rate is very slow. Does anyone have any recommendations on how to improve the speed?
<bazooka2th> RTFM
<bazooka2th> srsly
<sean_>  can someone help me with ntfs-3g?
<bazooka2th> RTFM
<CorpseFeede1> how do I install RTFM?
<rustalot> kravlin: The only reason is that I added new scripts to it and they didn't show up
<CorpseFeede1> ;)
<Flankk> My PSU exploded and fried the mobo.  Luckily all the data on my 300 GB drive is okay.  I swapped the drive into a crappy PII with 128MB RAM and a 256MB RAM graphics card!  Unfortunately this is what I have to work with until I get a new mobo.  What distro should I use, and will swap space on a separate drive make it much faster/bearable?
<bazooka2th> corpse.
<bazooka2th> rtfm.
<CorpseFeede1> lol
<incandenzian> incandenzian@Lynn-X:~$ python setup.py build
<incandenzian> python: can't open file 'setup.py': [Errno 2]  No such file or directory
<onexused> sean_: what part of it?
<sean_> onexused: it wont recognize my internal hd's
<rustalot> Flankk: Try Xubuntu.
<sean_> onexused: i have the driver installed and everything
<Flankk> rustalot, is it good with 128MB RAM?
<bazooka2th> HEY FLANKK YOU KNOW SOMETHING COOL?
<Ricket> kevogod: Well if either computer (or both) are on wireless then get them on a wired connection. You could get a gigabit setup but that would be pricey. You could also try hosting an FTP server on the Windows machine, I have found FTP to be a LOT faster than the Windows share protocol
<incandenzian> Once you have the needed libraries installed,
<incandenzian> build Deluge by running:
<incandenzian> 	python setup.py build
<incandenzian> this cmd doesn't work.
<bazooka2th> IF YOU HAVE THE BALLS TO RUN WITHOUT X YOU CAN USE THAT 256MB of RAM ON YOUR VIDEO CARD AS SWAP SPACE OR A RAM DISK ITS LEET
<bazooka2th> UBER LEET
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %bazooka2th!*@*]  by nalioth
<onexused> sean_: to make sure I'm clear, from the command line you type #"ntfs-3g <dev> <mountpoint>", right?
<rustalot> Flankk: You'll want the 'alternate install cd', as the live CD cannot boot into less that 192 MB, but once you install, it should work fine.
<Flankk> That was a good tip.. minus the caps..  LOL
<kevogod> Ricket: Both computers are on a wired LAN. The transfer speeds are very slow. It appears Ubuntu is not attempting to utilize all of the available bandwidth.
<sean_> onexused: i followed the steps !ubotu gave me
<Tom47_> rustalot livecd boots ok here in 128mb
<onexused> !ubotu ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<onexused> sean_: sec
<Flankk> rustalot, I'm running ubuntu server with xfce right now.  Will Xubuntu be much faster?
<kravlin> anyone know a good Backup system that compacts all your settings and package names into one file and is able to reapply that file after reinstall?
<nalioth> Flankk: it's the same thing
<CorpseFeeder> now that my connection to this IRC channel has been restored... did anyone answer my question re: installing on a hard disk then swapping the hard disk into another machine?.. or did my connection give up before my question arrived in here?
<Tom47_> nalioth doesn't server use a different kernel or was that just
<Tom47_> ltS?
<rustalot> Flank: By the way? do you know anything about fstab?
<Tom47_> LTS
<CorpseFeeder> what was my last message in here before I lost connection?
<Flankk> nalioth, Well it's super slow right now and barely usable.  I have several hard drives lying around.  Will using some as swap space be any faster?  I know swap space is usually slow...
<incandenzian> if I want to build something, what folder does it need to be in?
<nalioth> Tom47_: nope, Ubuntu is all the same underneath
<incandenzian> home?
<CorpseFeeder> can someone scroll up and have a look?
<nalioth> Flankk: adding more physical ram is the best you can do
<kravlin> anyone know a good Backup system that compacts all your settings and package names into one file and is able to reapply that file after reinstall?
<nalioth> incandenzian: any folder you like.  i use ~/build
<Flankk> nalioth, I know that much, but that does not answer my question.
<tyler_d> dvd's will not play after installing all packages... movie player states that the codecs aren't installed... vlc closes after hanging a bit. grrr?
<incandenzian> hmm...
<kravlin> anyone know a good Backup app that compacts all your settings and package names into one file and is able to reapply that file after reinstall?
<nalioth> Flankk: how much physical ram do you have now, and how big is your swap?
<incandenzian> I'm trying to install Deluge. The Readme says 'Once you have the needed libraries installed,
<incandenzian> build Deluge by running:
<incandenzian> 	python setup.py build'
<rustalot> kravlin: APTonCD might be what you want
<incandenzian> when I type the command in the terminal, I get "incandenzian@Lynn-X:~$ python setup.py build
<incandenzian> python: can't open file 'setup.py': [Errno 2]  No such file or directory
<incandenzian> "
<bullgard4> Flankk: No, more swap will make your computer not faster under normal circumstances.
<nalioth> incandenzian: you need to be in the directory where you unpacked all the files
<kravlin> rustalot: is that avalible through apt-get?
<rustalot> kravlin: but the settings are all stored in your home folder as hidden folders
<incandenzian> ahh
<incandenzian> so...
<Flankk> nalioth, 128MB RAM, I'm not sure if swap is even set right now.  Let me check.
<incandenzian> cd /home then?
<CorpseFeeder> sod it... I'll just ask the same question again. If I install Ubuntu onto the hard disk in a CD-ROM-bootable machine, the pull the hard disk out and put it into a non-CD-ROM-bootable machine, is that going to work? The two machines have completely different hardware...
<onexused> sean_: you there still?
<rustalot> Kravlin: ummm, not sure how I got it. 1 min, let me check
<sean_> onexused: yea
<nalioth> Flankk: no swap and as bullgard4 pointed out, too much swap will hinder performance
<sean_> onexused: you said to wait a sec
<crdlb> incandenzian, there is an apt repository for deluge
<crdlb> !deluge
<ubotu> deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information or http://download.deluge-torrent.org/stable/ubuntu/feisty/ for downloading.
<onexused> sean_: open a termianl.  Is the folder you want to mount the ntfs partition to already created?
<jmg> !openvpn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openvpn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crdlb> err there's a .deb actually
<kravlin> rustalot: I'm having a problem with creating a dual boot system with windows xp and i was told it may be because I have Ubuntu on the first partition and Windows on the third with a fat32 partition inbetween.
<incandenzian> the page said, and I quote, "DO NOT INSTALL THIS VERSION"
<jmg> anyone know how to make the openvpn options appear in network-manager?
<incandenzian> haha
<incandenzian> the version in the repository.
<sean_> onexused: its a windows hd and a slave
<jmg> i apt-get installed network-manager-openvpn, but it didnt work
<onexused> sean_: is that a yes or no? : )
<sean_> onexused: yes
<crdlb> incandenzian, no not the official ubuntu repository
<crdlb> that version has been removed
<onexused> sean_: ok
<incandenzian> ahh
<crdlb> follow the link from ubotu
<crdlb> they provide a .deb package
<jmg> I even rebooted
<onexused> sean_: try sudo ntfs-3g <ntfs partition> <folder to mount to>
<onexused> does this mount the partition?
<Flankk> nalioth, no swap set right now.  So would 500MB swap speed it up?  I hear swap is faster if you use another drive since it's not seeking anything else.
<jmg> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<nalioth> Flankk: 128 x 3
<jmg> !ovpn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ovpn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bullgard4> kravlin: The fact that Ubuntu is on partition 1 and Windows is on partition 3, is no reason for having troubles. The sequence of installing Ubuntu and Windows may be the reason of your trouble.
<jmg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OpenVPNClientMiniHowto is empty
<rustalot> Kravlin: I wouldn't be able to help you w/ the dual boot thing, but the aptoncd package is called 'aptoncd', its description page is here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/admin/aptoncd and if you back up your home folder, it will keep all of your settings for your programs ( but just the settings, use the aptoncd to backup the programs)
<Flankk> nalioth, 400MB then...  would it make a difference?
<incandenzian> crdlb, thank you :)
<incandenzian> you too nailoth :)
<kravlin> bullgard4: I did this before and it worked but it was on seperate hard drives.
<nalioth> Flankk: sounds good to me
<jmg> NetworkManager is empty too
<Flankk> nalioth, So, the question remains.  Will swap make it faster, or not?
<ziroday> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<nalioth> Flankk: if you have no swap now, YES.
<ivanAlvarez> #ubuntu-es
<bullgard4> kravlin: Ubuntu and Windows can coexist on separate drives and on the same drive as well. In latter case they need to be on separate partitions.
<sean_> onexused: "Cannot mount 'hda1': No such file or directory"
<Flankk> nalioth, alright, I'll give it a shot then.  Thanks.
<xenex> king almighty
<onexused> sean_: tell me exactly what you typed, please
<bullgard4> Runlevel -  Wikipedia writes: ""A mode of operation in a computer operating system that implements Unix System V-style initialization. The runlevel system replaces the traditional /etc/rc and /etc/rc.local scripts used in BSD UNIX." What stands 'rc' for?
<sean_> onexused: "sudo ntfs-3g hda1 /media"
<kravlin> bullgard4: they are. I Used all 4 Physical Partitions on the hard drive. Its a 250 gig drive with the first half being taken up by ubuntu. the next quarter is a fat32 partition so i can transfer files without any major problems and the last quarter is for windows xp.
<kravlin> afterward is the swap for linux.
<onexused> sean_: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<sean_> 7.04
<kravlin> bullgard4: afterward is the swap for linux.
<Hoc1> just wondering if anyone knows how to get hpt366 mirror raids working
<kravlin> bullgard4: Linux has no problem with it.
<_peerless> so i just installed ubuntu and it boots to acommand line, not the desktop, what can i type to get to it
<kitche> bullgard4: rc means run control
<zipnet10> uh,o;i
<bullgard4> kravlin: Your arrangement of partitions is not the cause of your windows troubles.
<Hacim07> how does one change the mount options for hotplug devices such as usb mass storage devices?
<sean_> onexused: sorry i forgot to type your name before, im running 7.04
<bullgard4> kitche: Thank you very much.
<kitche> _peerless: startx but if you installed a commabnd line system you won't have X
<Hock> Or rather... How can I make my two raids function (mirrors on HPT366)
<_peerless> yeah i dont have startx
<Hock> highpoint technologies
<nickrud> _peerless, start with sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<kravlin> bullgard4: any idea what else it could be then?
<_peerless> will it need the cdrom, because i installed from usb
<nickrud> _peerless, depends on whats on the usb, and do you have quick internet?
<kitche> nickrud: that probably won't work for him if he does have startx sicne that means he has no xserver-xorg installed
<_peerless> yeah xserver-xorg isnt there either
<kitche> does/doesn't
<nickrud> kitche, true, it'll either work, or fail. Learn something either way :)
<CorpseFeeder> If I install Ubuntu onto the hard disk in a CD-ROM-bootable machine, the pull the hard disk out and put it into a non-CD-ROM-bootable machine, is that going to work? The two machines have completely different hardware...
<_peerless> it failed
<_peerless> said its not installed
<greg_g> what gnome app (read: not k3b) would be good to rip cds with?  Sound Juicer is just WAY too simplified, at least the version in fiesty repos.
<kingnothing> what's a good program for mounting disc images of all types?
<bullgard4> kravlin: I have ideas, but too many to list them here. Please pastebin dmesg messages so that one can analyze any error messages in them and advise you.
<nickrud> _peerless, ok, do you have good internet?
<kitche> _peerless: sudo apt-get install xorg && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop should give you X and gnome with all the ubuntu goodies
<_peerless> yeah but it makes me isnert /cdrom but i dont have one
<_peerless> i dont have a cdrom drive
<onexused> sean_: Okay.  First, drive paths start with /dev, and 7.04 uses sd* instead of hd*, whether the drive is SATA or IDE, so you'd want '/dev/sda1' instead of 'hda1'.  Secondly, you don't want to mount anything directly to /media.  Make a directory inside /media (/media/sda1, for example) and mount to it.  Try 'sudo mkdir /media/sda1; sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/sda1'.  (I'm not sure if you need the second sudo.)
<_peerless> i installedv ia usb
<_peerless> ill try mounting the usb to /cdrom
<_peerless> then doing it
<kitche> _peerless: you have to remove the cdrom option from your sources.list
<_peerless> oh
<_peerless> how do i do that :(
<quaal> what in the hell
<quaal> i have this mplayer process
<quaal> that keeps coming out of nowhere, then disappearing
<quaal> i keep killing it but it just keeps coming back
<kitche> _peerless: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list look for the apt-cdrom line and put a # infront
<sean_> onexused: "NTFS signature is missing"
<_peerless> ok
<kingnothing> nevermind, just found out about acetoneISO
<kitche> quaal: do you have firefox and mplayer-plugin?
<onexused> sean_: you're sure that's the ntfs partition?
<kitche> _peerless: then press ctrl+O to save it and ctrl+x to exit ^ means ctrl
<sean_> yea
<_peerless> i dont see anything about cdrom in that file
<quaal> kitche, i believe so
<onexused> sean_: just for kicks, try 'sudo ntf-3g /dev/hda1 /media/hda1'
<quaal> kitche, but i closed firefox
<_peerless> just a bunch of deb-src and deb http stuff
<sean_> onexused: yes, i previously had it running fine on a previous install of ubuntu
<onexused> sean_: I mean /media/sda1, sorry
<_olaf> how do i change a NTFS USB drive to read AND write? it auto-mounts when i plug it in and when i right click and try to change permissions it says it can't
<_peerless> nevermind
<_peerless> i see it
<_peerless> it says
<_peerless> deb cdrom
<_peerless> not apt
<kravlin> bullgard4: I can't pastebin the messages. They happen half way through the boot.
<sean_> onexused: that worked
<sean_> onexused: thanks man
<onexused> sean_: no problem.  Do you want it to mount every time you start up?
<kitche> _peerless: yeah that one I usually just look for the cdrom part and I know that is it :)
<_peerless> yeah
<_peerless> its going now
<_peerless> its installing startx
<_peerless> or whatever
<_peerless> initx
<sean_> onexused: yes
<bullgard4> kravlin: I do not understand your sentence: "They happen half way through the boot" as English is not my mother's language. Say it in other words.
<onexused> sean_: open /etc/fstab as root 'sudo vi /etc/fstab'
<sean_> onexused: ok
<kravlin> bullgard4: Windows reboots during the install. When it does that's when it tells me it has a  disk error and asks me to press a key to restart.
<onexused> sean_: ok, hold on a sec now
<obvio171> i'm having a problem with usb mass storage dying after a little time connected
<obvio171> i get to transfer stuff for some time, but then it dies without unmounting and doesn't complete the transfer
<POC-CMS> PHP vrs Ruby on Rails ?
<obvio171> dmesg last line: usb 2-9: device descriptor read/64, error -110
<kevin57> Does anyone know what this message means in rTorrent?
<kevin57>                    *** rTorrent 0.6.4 - libTorrent 0.10.4 ***
<kevin57> [View: main] 
<kevin57>    The Field - From Here We Go Sublime [2007] 
<kevin57>   [CLOSED]      0.0 /   86.7 MB Rate:   0.0 /   0.0 KB Uploaded:     0.0 MB
<kevin57>   Inactive:
<kevin57> (22:43:10) Using 'epoll' based polling.
<kevin57> (22:43:10) Could not read resource file: ~/.rtorrent.rc
<kitche> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kevin57> [Throttle off/off KB]  [Rate   0.0/  0.0 KB]  [Port: 6915]  [U 0/0]  [S 0/1/768]  [F
<bullgard4> kravlin: It is strongly recommended that you first install Windows and Ubuntu afterwards. Have you kept this sequence?
<kitche> kevin57: just means it hasn't started yet but please use a pastebin next time
<greg_g> which directory is the preferred one in ubuntu to put self-installed applications in?
<onexused> sean_: It might be a couple minutes before I say anything more, k?
<kitche> greg_g: /usr/local/
<greg_g> thanks
<sean_> onexused: yea, i got time
<greg_g> kitche, usr/local/share? bin?
<kitche> greg_g: just /usr/local/ then the installer should put the files in the right spot but most go in /usr/lolca/bin/
<kravlin> bullgard4: no. I have been running Ubuntu for a while now and just recently decided to make my system dual-boot. It worked when both were on different hard drives but now it gives me this error. I can fix GRUB after the install if i could just get windows installed.
<kitche> greg_g: /usr/local/bin/*
<kevin57> kitche: Sorry for my ignorance on IRC etiquette, and thank you very much for the help.
<kitche> kevin57: the ~/.rtorrent.rc message can be ignored really
<greg_g> kitche, sorry, but just to be clear, I copy the untar'd folder into /usr/local/, then go in that folder, so /usr/local/newapp/ and do the install there?
<onexused> sean_: You know how to use vi, right?
<kitche> greg_g: if it's source and it has a configure script do ./configure --prefix=/usr/local/
<sean_> onexused: not realy
<greg_g> kitche, ahhhh, ok
<onexused> sean_: okay.  Close it, then (hit escape, colon, q, !, enter)
<onexused> sean_: You're using gnome or KDE?
<sean_> onexused: close terminal?
<sean_> onexused: gnome
<jamman> onexused, u us vi too?
<onexused> sean_: okay.  'sudo gedit /etc/fstab' then.
<BloodyTux> hello, how do i kill kdm and start gdm?
<BloodyTux> i hate the kubuntu login and grub boot
<blanky> hey guys, in command line FTP, is there such thing as a 'move' command? so if I have files in one folder, move them to another?
<jamman> BloodyTux, "sudo killall kdm" "sudo gdm"
<onexused> jamman: yeah.  I like the version on ubuntu quite well.
<octoberdan> I'm having the strangest problem... I'm getting a "unmet dependencies" error, but the dependency it listed are installed!
<octoberdan> http://pastebin.ca/585206
<octoberdan> What the heck is going on?
<jamman> onexused, its very nice. my only editor. gedit, kate. phh. who need them?
<Dr_willis> 'killin kdm' will restart X. To make tye system use gdm  instead of kdm the command is 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm' *i think&*
<tyler_d> error: are you trying to play an encrypted dvd without libdvdcss ( from totem), no I'm not... ran sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 w32codecs..??? still nothing
<jamman> octoberdan, do you have the -dev ones?
<IanL> Anyone, use ubuntu in Japanese? or is there another channel for that?
<tannerld> how can I get php gd to look at the font dir for ubuntu?
<octoberdan> jamman: What dev ones?
<guava_> hi , sometimes my kde can't run ,anybody can help me?
<_olaf> how do i change a NTFS USB drive to read AND write? it auto-mounts when i plug it in and when i right click and try to change permissions it says it can't
<jamman> octoberdan, if you are trying to install something from source, and it says you need abc, in apt or aptitude you need abc-dev
<kravlin> !.jp
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<onexused> sean_: then, on a new line, type "/dev/hda1     /media/sda1     auto    defaults     0 0"
<blanky> anyone? please?
<guava_> hi , sometimes my kde can't run ,anybody can help me?
<sql_hesw> I just deleted an important file in ubuntu , is there any way to recover it?
<BaD_CrC> haha, one of my friends just asked me "how do you keep your linux box running so quick and smoothly?" I told him I don't install every package I see and keep everything to a minimum. He's all like "oh". the guys is a bit of a twit. he installs everything and never deletes anything. he's a program packrat.
<jamman> !ntfs |_olaf,
<ubotu> _olaf,: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<octoberdan> jamman: I didn't think I was installing it from source.. I'll give it a sot
<octoberdan> *shot
<Alconquian> is it possible to do the same thing as "lock screen", but instead switch user accounts (basically, persist apps and such but allow someone else to login under an entirely different session)?
<jamman> octoberdan, are you using apt or aptitude?
<bullgard4> kravlin: Apparently installing both operating systems on the same hard drive places higher requirements to both operating systems. So I recommend to first install Windows and Linux afterwards. This worked for me on two laptops. This also made less trouble in my local computer club. And this is what I have read many times in forums.
<_olaf> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<octoberdan> jamman: apt-get http://pastebin.ca/585206
<kravlin> !.jp IanL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jp ianl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_olaf> thanks, man
<octoberdan> jamman: so apt
<deaden> wheres the global logical port definition file?
<sean_> onexused: done
<jamman> octoberdan, let me check it out.
<IanL> thks kravlin
<octoberdan> jamman: I just tried installing the -dev, but still without luck
<IanL> I saw it earlier
<kravlin> IanL: no problem. Good luck.
<octoberdan> octoberdan: Thanks
<simpleH> what's the best beginner's programming software for linux?
<kravlin> bullgard4: I guess a backup and reformat is my best option. Thanks.
<jamman> octoberdan, well, try a sudo apt-get update
<onexused> sean_: It should be mounted when you boot now.
<sql_hesw> is there any good file recovery tool for ubuntu?
<jamman> octoberdan, also do you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<sean_> onexused: thanks, i appreciate your help
<octoberdan> jamman: Yes, and I already tried apt-get updating
<jamman> octoberdan, also do you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<octoberdan> jamman: Indeed
<onexused> sean_: You're welcome.
<jamman> octoberdan, well. try something like "sudo apt-get install -f"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<octoberdan> jamman: hmm.. still gives me the dependency error
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-68-56-175-207.hsd1.fl.comcast.net]  by nixternal
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<jamman> octoberdan, well, post a bug.
<BaD_CrC> sudo apt-get autoremove
<BaD_CrC> oops, window had focus. :)
<octoberdan> jamman: What about the situation is bug report worthy? That it has a dependency listed that I have installed?
<guava_> hi , sometimes my kde can't run ,anybody can help me?
<hikenboot> greetings all I found a how to setup bridging between two nics for ubuntu. Has anyone seen a document on bridging that goes into packing it into a remaster of ubuntu or knoppix?
<octoberdan> guava_: Try xfce? ;-)
<onexused> guava_: more info on that?
<guava_> no i  like kde
<_olaf> okay
<_olaf> how do install ntfs3g?
<octoberdan> guava_: How can you like something that doesn't run when you want it to?
<octoberdan> guava_: I'm only giving you a hard time. What happens when it fails?
<jamman> octoberdan, well, try one more thing. it says 7 not upgraded, try sudo apt-get upgrade.
<BloodyTux> yea.... i use the killall thing and i had to restart any ideas on how i can change from kdm to gdm?
<octoberdan> jamman: Doing that now
<guava_> no moe info,the screen just black
<octoberdan> jamman: and I'll have to restart
<PF|Ubuntu> Everytime I try to do a "chown" command to change the ownership of a dir to root, it get an "Operation not permitted"
<octoberdan> jamman: Kernel upgrade
<jamman> BloodyTux, "sudo dpgk-reconfigure gdm"
<jamman> octoberdan, i see. from -15 to -16?
<BloodyTux> jamman: k thanks
<octoberdan> PF|Ubuntu: sudo chown?
<microscone> Bloodytux, in /etc/rc.conf
<PF|Ubuntu> octoberdan, I tried
<octoberdan> jamman: I think
<microscone> Bloodytux,oh that
<PF|Ubuntu> octoberdan: I still get the same error with sudo
<octoberdan> PF|Ubuntu: pastebin your log?
<jscinoz> In ubuntu 7.04 is ntfs-3g required for NTFS read/write access or can the kernel do read/write?
<PF|Ubuntu> octoberdan, which log?
<BloodyTux> so now can i close all x session without restarting?
<_olaf> how do i install ntfs-3g?
<bullgard4> kravlin: A backup is advisable. Yes. I am not sure if an explicit reformat is necessary before you start installing Windows. I believe the usual Windows install CDs will format first anyway. But you might ask a more knowledgeable person for that.
<jamman> !ntfs | jscinoz
<octoberdan> PF|Ubuntu: Of your attempt and the following messages
<PF|Ubuntu> octoberdan, ok
<ubotu> jscinoz: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<jamman> _olaf |!ntfs
<microscone> Bloodytux, yep
<BloodyTux> how?
<_olaf> !ntfs
<octoberdan> bullgard4: There's an option to wipe out your hard drive
<_olaf> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<jscinoz> so i do need to keep ntfs3g... wonder why synaptic said it was autoremoveable..
<microscone> Bloodytux, Log out and just choose what session
<BloodyTux> k
<madman91> hey guys
<octoberdan> Who would install windows... on purpose?
<jamman> madman91, hello.
<madman91> is there a file in which i can add longer commands into shorter commands
<jamman> octoberdan, i did. for games.
<octoberdan> Sober?
<PF|Ubuntu> octoberdan, did I mention Im trying to change permissions for a folder on /media/disk?
<madman91> like /etc/hosts
<jamman> madman91, such as...
<bullgard4> octoberdan: All right. But please advise kravlin on that.
<octoberdan> PF|Ubuntu: Gah! Wrong way then
<octoberdan> PF|Ubuntu: I believe
<kravlin> bullgard4: They do format. Its a pain in the butt. Thanks!
<madman91> jamman: well.. vncviewer IPADRESS into vncview
<PF|Ubuntu> octoberdan, would that have anything to do with it?
<octoberdan> bullgard4: Now you know for sure
<gpled> exit
<octoberdan> hehe
<_olaf> it does not tell you how to get/install ntfs-3g on that web page
<jamman> madman91, umm... google it?
<_olaf> someone please inform me how to install it
<PF|Ubuntu> octoberdan: I even did sudo -s to change to root and then tried to chown it, didnt work
<madman91> jamman: troll
<jamman> madman91, or try a ln -s
<madman91> jamman: nope
<madman91> jamman: ln -s is only for one word commands
<PF|Ubuntu> _olaf, have you tried apt?
<madman91> jamman: i could make a script..
<jamman> madman91, i see.
<_olaf> what do i type, PF|Ubuntu?
<octoberdan> PF|Ubuntu: What are you trying to achieve, ultimately?
<madman91> jamman: but i tend to avoid workarounds
<onexused> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<wols> onexused: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions does tell you how to install it very clearly
<PF|Ubuntu> octoberdan, Im trying to make it so I cant access this folder at all unless I want to go through a great deal of reversal work
<_olaf> why does everyone just ! commands instead of answering questions like a human
<wols> _olaf: nstalling NTFS 3G Driver
<_olaf> you're not being helpful at all
<onexused> wols: I think you mean to speak to _olaf
<wols> onexused: you're right
<_olaf> no it doesn't, wols
<octoberdan> PF|Ubuntu: Something like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2890312 ?
<jamman> madman91, yes, with vncviewer host and then ln -s the script.
<wols> _olaf: it CLEARLY says "Installing NTFS 3G Driver"
<wols> _olaf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<jamman> _olaf, try "sudo apt-get install ntfs3g"
<wols> so what else do you need?
<wols> jamman: not good. a) he's lazy b) you are wrong
<tyler_d> ummm... what if I was foolish and chmoded a few things in my /media folder?
<madman91> jamman: yeah..
<_olaf> thanks, jamm
<_olaf> it worked perfect
<wols> tyler_d: chmod them back
<jamman> wobs, how so?
<wols> jamman: read the page
<madman91> jamman: i was hoping you could do it in a different way
<tyler_d> wols: what permissions should they have?
<madman91> jamman: oh well.. thanks anyways
<jamman> _olaf, try "sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g"
<wols> tyler_d: depends what you chmodded
<_olaf> yeah, i did that
<_olaf> when the first one didn't work
<PF|Ubuntu> octoberdan, Operation not permitted
<_olaf> thank you, jamman
<tyler_d> wols: cdrom, and cdrom0
<wols> tyler_d: 666
<PF|Ubuntu> octoberdan, is root allowed to have ownership of files?
<octoberdan> PF|Ubuntu: Of course
<tyler_d> wols: ty
<wols> PF|Ubuntu: of course
<PF|Ubuntu> octoberdan, Ok, well none of this is working
<jamman> PF|Ubuntu, naturally
<octoberdan> PF|Ubuntu: Can you please copy and paste your console contents to pastebin.ca so we can take a closer look at what exactly your trying to do?
<wols> PF|Ubuntu: you need to be root to be able to chown to root
<_Codeman_> how do I add pidgin to the menu think (the big blue k)
<PF|Ubuntu> wols, i'll try that
<wols> PF|Ubuntu: and sudo will work
<wols> !Pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<PF|Ubuntu> wols, dont try to compile from source either
<PF|Ubuntu> I tried already, doesnt work right
<PF|Ubuntu> stick with GAIM
<_Codeman_> I hate gaim
<wols> PF|Ubuntu: why would I compile from source? and what I do compile for source works just right. thanks
<PIPBoy_> wait, why no using pidgin?
<wols> _Codeman_: gaim IS pidgin
<PIPBoy_> i compiled mine form source
<_Codeman_> I KNOW that
<PF|Ubuntu> wols, just saying, Pidgin doesnt like being compiled from source
<tyler_d> wols: still getting error: source can't be read, nothing wrong with the disk though?
<wols> PF|Ubuntu: that's nonsense
<rockets> PF|Ubuntu, then it doesn't like to exist
<PF|Ubuntu> Im serious, Ive already tried to compile it
<PIPBoy_> what are you talking about? it works perfectly from source
<rockets> That's like saying binaries don't like to be compiled
<PF|Ubuntu> Three times actually
<wols> tyler_d: pastebin the commandline and output
<rockets> pidgin b/i/r in prevu actually
<PF|Ubuntu> It didnt want to work for me
<PIPBoy_> all you have to do is just add the script for the sound in the sound tab which is just copy and paste
<IanL> pidgin works compiling from source for me
<wols> PF|Ubuntu: if you had a PEBKAC, there is nothing wrong with pidgin. nothing more than it's usually wrongness which is moret han enough of course
<_Codeman_> I compiled and installed pidgin already just need to know how to add it to the main menu thing
<kravlin> octoberdan: I was. I want to play counterstrike: source and i love skinning my guns in it. However i have been having problems with wine. Otherwise windows blows.
<PF|Ubuntu> octoberdan, I got it working
<tyler_d> wols: thats in trying to play the disk, not chmod it.... and I think I got it... ty though
<octoberdan> PF|Ubuntu: Great. What was the problem?
<PF|Ubuntu> octoberdan, the disk name changed on me
<_olaf> also, is there anyway to add support for WMA audio in Ubuntu?
<PF|Ubuntu> octoberdan, something easy and stupid :-p
<PF|Ubuntu> _olaf, try to play a WMA and it should prompt you to install the codecs
<octoberdan> hehe
<_olaf> it gave me an error before, PF|Ubuntu
<octoberdan> PF|Ubuntu: type "mount"
<octoberdan> PF|Ubuntu: By itself
<PF|Ubuntu> Ive got it already thanks ;)
<octoberdan> PF|Ubuntu: I know, I mean for future reference
<PF|Ubuntu> What was the name of that codec package
<octoberdan> PF|Ubuntu: Which codec package?
<rockets> http://compsoc.dur.ac.uk/whitespace/
<rockets> its the language of the future
<octoberdan> give me its name and I'll know ;-)
<PF|Ubuntu> The one that auto installs when you try to play something that's not supported
<PF|Ubuntu> I dont remember the name
<kravlin> is there a good divx plugin in firefox for linux?
<octoberdan> rockets: Oh, dear god
<rockets> octoberdan, hehe
<BaD_CrC> kravlin: mozilla-mplayer-plugin
<LCCUB> I have a via sata controller that causes lockups when using my 500gb HDD under windows (locks up under load) is it likely to do the same with ubuntu or might i have better luck?
<matthew1429> i still get authentication failure after setting up vncpasswd any ideas?
<kravlin> Bad_CrC: I heard that one only does xvid not divx.
<onexused> octoberdan: something depraved? or just stupid?
<wols> LCCUB: you might have better luck but there are no guarantees
<teer2> hmmm - okay, so FSF released Gnash version 0.8.0 back 12 days ago.  I am wanting to get this through the Ubuntu Synaptic Package Manager, but how long will it take to get that new version released through Ubuntu?
<LCCUB> worth a try though I geuss
<wols> kravlin: ffmpeg
<LCCUB> I wish it was plug n play ;)
<megafauna> HI. Can someone recommend a decent file backup utility that can copy directories which only replaces the files which have been altered and leaves the unaltered ones? I had one in windoze but not now
<teer2> Is it recommended that I get the version from FSF instead of Synaptic?
<madman91> megafauna: you can try rsync
<madman91> megafauna: its in command line
<madman91> megafauna: it basically mirrors the dest. to any changes in source
<megafauna> madman91 thanks! I am looking it up now
<ice_cream> hey, starting using ubuntu again after long break; noticed that mounting changed a bit...usb devices can now be on the same device?  (e.g. /dev/sdb1)
<PF|Ubuntu> megafauna, try Konserve?
<madman91> megafauna: the manual is a little bit deep
<_Codeman_> can someone please tell me how to add programs to my kde menu
<ircleuser> hello
<madman91> megafauna: you can try Konserve or rsync.. but if you choose rsync, just use rsync -av SOURCE DEST
<madman91> megafauna: easy stuff
<megafauna> madman91 the manual is deeeeep!
<ice_cream> man man ftw
<megafauna> madman91 I'm trying your command line
<madman91> megafauna: thats because rsync isnt only used in this simple sense
<madman91> megafauna: its also throughout the internet and stuff
<kravlin> stil no worky.
<megafauna> PF|Ubuntu thanks, i will look that up too
<ircleuser> I have trouble installing Feisty on a Toshiba Tecra A4, I have no access to eth1 or to any of the USB port. I am supposed to "boot with pci=noacpi and IRQpoll, but I don't really know how to do that. Any information?
<madman91> megafauna: you can use rsync with ftp, http, across lan, across ssh, etc..
<_olaf> which torrent client can i easily install from ubuntu that is sort of like uTorrent for Windows?
<PF|Ubuntu> madman91, I might look into rsync also
<PF|Ubuntu> _olaf, ktorrent
<Darkhack> ircleuser, right after you boot ubuntu you will get a menu with different choices.  At the bottom you can type commands in.  Don't delete any of the current commands, but append those on.
<madman91> _olaf: azureus is in windows as well
<ice_cream> teer2, you can try compiling source, though it's not recommended by the "regulars" of this channel, as i recall
<madman91> _olaf: it is one of the better ones for linux
<blmartin778> What is a good dedicated server company?
<ircleuser> darkhack: I don't, I immediately get the logo and a loading bar :s
<megafauna> madman91: no this is just my home files backup to an external drive. nice and easy:)
<PF|Ubuntu> blmartin778, SagoNet is pretty good, so is Staminus
<ice_cream> teer2, but then again, that's one of the major differences b/w  gentoo and ubuntu
<madman91> megafauna: yeah.. i do that all the time
<PF|Ubuntu> For some reason I like helping in this channel :-)
<madman91> megafauna: rsync -av SOURce DESTination
<mariocesar_bo> hi all, i had a fat32 partition and on it the thumbnails are not working when I configure on nautilus settings to see thumbnails on local places
<teer2> ice_cream: I tried compiling the source.  No dice:
<teer2> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<mariocesar_bo> just work when i set to get thumbnails from all places.
<Darkhack> ircleuser, this occurs when booting from the desktop cd?
<ircleuser> no, the install went right 100%
<TheCougar> system monitor says i'm receiving on my ethernet (10/100) at 3.3MB/s and that its about 80% to 90% of my max. is ubuntu maybe reporting my ethernet wrong?
<mariocesar_bo> why my partition it's not working as a local? anyoen can help me ?
<jscinoz> slightly off topic.. but how hard would it be to modify a case fan with a 3/4pin connector to a usb connector?
<PF|Ubuntu> mariocesar_bo, I had to set mine to All to get it to work
<Darkhack> Okay, since it is installed, open up a terminal and type "sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst" and you will see a variable called "timeout" change that to 10.
<PF|Ubuntu> Because I also have shared folders from my Windows machine that I like to see thumbnails for also
<TheCougar> ha nevermind its just transmitting slow. it bumped down to 40% after a spike
<mariocesar_bo> PF|Ubuntu: but just yestarday it was working, i don't remeber doing a set up
<teer2> ice_cream: I like not having to compile everything and getting software updated in a sane manner.
<ice_cream> teer2, you do have a c++ compiler right
<ircleuser> darkhack: should I edit command lines in Grub?
<PF|Ubuntu> mariocesar_bo, dont know then. Sometimes things just break and fix themselves :-p
<mariocesar_bo> why it's working like this, it's quite anoying ... :'( i had all my pictures on the fat32 partition
<Darkhack> You could if you are familar with how to append the boot options on correctly.
<mariocesar_bo> :(
<ice_cream> ice_cream, better question--have you compiled anything successfully before?
<ice_cream> lol
<ice_cream> i mean teer2*
<Apollocre> Has anyone else had trouble booting after the latest update for Feisty?
<ircleuser> darkhack: apparently not (just try, error 27: command not found
<megafauna> madman91: by st. george's dragon it works! now to backup the BIG directory. Thanks again!
<teer2> ice_cream: yes, but I think it was with GCC
<ice_cream> teer2, but yea, it's better to avoid compiling on this package-based distro
<madman91> megafauna: no problem
<ircleuser> darkhack, is there a key to press to access this boot command line?
<mariocesar_bo> mmm so, i had an ntfs partition and the thumbnails work there
<madman91> megafauna: have fun with it :)
<Apollocre> It freezes about 10 seconds into boot.
<teer2> ice_cream: okay, I'll wait for the Ubuntu package guys to get it into Synaptic, I just wonder how long that will be.  Not because I'm impatient, just because I have no idea.  Is it typically a month or do the package versions only get re-evaluated on every major Ubuntu release?
<kravlin> wols: any idea how to tell firefox to open .divx with ffmpeg. Its trying to open them with some other plugin currently.
<PF|Ubuntu> teer2, as far as Ive seen, the package versions update in between releases
<PF|Ubuntu> That's what apt-get upgrade is for
<ircleuser> anyone has any idea how to boot with pci=noacpi and irqpoll?
<ice_cream> teer2, shrug, i've taken a long break from ubuntu... coming back to it now  (installed server edition + fluxbox recently)
<ircleuser> Looks like a solution, but I don't know how to do that, anyone, a solution?
<teer2> PF|Ubuntu: apt-get upgrade might pull down a version higher than what is listed in Synaptic?
<teer2> ice_cream: welcome back
<wols> kravlin: nope :(
<PF|Ubuntu> teer2, Synaptic and apt should be fairly close
<Zombie> Has anyone attempted to use this Chipset?
<ircleuser> hello anyone?
<Darkhack> ircleuser, I sent you a PM.
<mariocesar_bo> PF|Ubuntu: do you think it would be right to do a bug report on launchpad for the thumbnails problem?
<kravlin> wols: Now a better channel for help? Something like #firefox?
<ice_cream> teer2, usually build-essential was enough for compiling
<PF|Ubuntu> mariocesar_bo, I wouldnt think so, unless you know other people that have the same problems
<wols> Zombie: what chipset
<mariocesar_bo> you?
<wols> kravlin: I'd use google personally
<QwertyM> How do I use themus-theme-applier to change gnome themes via CLI ?
<ircleuser> darkhack: I didn't receive it"s
<Zombie> ATI RADEON Xpress1150 256MB HyperMemory
<PF|Ubuntu> mariocesar_bo, I changed mine back and it works fine now
<ice_cream> and linux-headers-`uname -a`
<teer2> ice_cream: thank you very much for your advice!
<ice_cream> er..  uname -r
<wols> Zombie: what about it?
<mariocesar_bo> but still don't know what is wrong ?
<PF|Ubuntu> mariocesar_bo, I really cant tell
<Darkhack> Your client must be broken.  Anyways, you are booted to an installed Ubuntu right now, correct?
<Zombie> Has anyone used this chipset?
<mariocesar_bo> ok, thanks
<wols> Zombie: ask your real question
<Zombie> I'm considering buying a laptop.
<kdiggdy> does limewire work with amd 86_84 bit version?
<Zombie> I want to make sure I get supported hardware.
<ice_cream> teer2, np, gl
<ircleuser> darkhack, can you explain here how to boot with pci=acpi and irqpoll?
* Darkhack bangs head on table
<ice_cream> compiling can get ugly at times, if you need to grab many different dependencies
<wols> Zombie: http://www.linux-laptop.net/ and http://tuxmobil.org/
<ircleuser> I'm sorry, I'm on a mac I don't know this IRC client :s
<kdiggdy> anyone?
<kdiggdy> p2p software?
<wols> ice_cream: ever heard of apt-get build-dep?
<PIPBoy_> can anyone explain to me what compiling your own kernel does for you, and if its not a stain explain how?
<Darkhack> ircleuser, is Ubuntu installed to disk on the computer you speak of?
<ircleuser> yes it is
<ircleuser> it actually boots
<ice_cream> wols, nope..
<ircleuser> I just don't have neither Network nor USB
<PF|Ubuntu> drivers?
<wols> ice_cream: then you don't know why you are wrong I guess
<ircleuser> And I have this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/ToshibaTecraA4
<ircleuser> But I don't know how to do what is said
<wols> ice_cream: press f6 and enter it on install
<ice_cream> wols, ok, now i know what it is.. why am i wrong, and what does it have to do with compiling?
<Darkhack> Do this "sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst" and then scroll down until you see a variable called "timeout".  Change the value from 0 to 10 and reboot and it will display GRUB instead of booting directly into Ubuntu.  Then you can append those commands at the bottom of the GRUB screen.
<PF|Ubuntu> Im going to try and install Ubuntu on a Dell Inspiron 1501 tomorrow
<wols> ircleuser: on boot rather
<wols> ircleuser: read the docs
<ice_cream> gg
<ircleuser> wols: on boot...what? :$
<wols> ircleuser: yes. wehn the CD boots
<ircleuser> but I don't need to boot the CD
<ircleuser> the system is installed alright
<ice_cream> wols, but i dont know what you are smoking with 'press f6'
<quaal> http://linux.slashdot.org/linux/07/06/22/151233.shtml
<wols> ice_cream: that's for ircleuser and his boot parameters. sry
<Darkhack> ircleuser: http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2007/05/ubuntu-how-to-edit-grub-boot-parameters.html
<Darkhack> Five second google search.
* ice_cream laughs
<ircleuser> darkhack: got it
<Monty_> hi - can anyone help me with a server question?
<ircleuser> I'll test that and be right back
<ircleuser> thank you
<PF|Ubuntu> Monty_, just ask
<wols> Darkhack: is ubuntu using grub on the install CD?
<alteroo> reech
<Monty_> is java installed with 7.04 server and how do i find it?
<Darkhack> Yes.
<DrkCodeman> anyone know of any application that supports MDS images?
<wols> !java | Monty_
<ubotu> Monty_: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<ice_cream> wols, ok, sry, i misread it a bit; i guess the build-dep option can prove useful in finding those dependencies ;)
<Monty_> cool - thank you!
<Phydoux> Anybody know why my Ubuntu isnt coming up after I login? I get the login screen and I enter my username & PW but then the screen just stays orange...
<PF|Ubuntu> Am I obsessive compulsive if I sudo apt-get upgrade on my server every single day?
<NickNamed> helloall
<Darkhack> wols: GRUB supports El Torito mode.
<Phydoux> I'm thinking it may be a video driver problem with nvidia
<wols> Phydoux: pastebin your Xorg.log perhaps. or install a different WM and try that
<DrkCodeman> hmm anyone here able to help me pleae?
<DrkCodeman> please
<DrkCodeman> mds support for ubuntu
<PF|Ubuntu> You said MD5 earlier
<DrkCodeman> mds = cdimage
<wols> Darkhack: no
<wols> DrkCodeman: no
<GeekMaster1> Hey all. I have a really quick question about my MAC adress. How do I find out whet my MAC address is on Ubuntu. I already did "ifconfig" I don't see it there. Unless I am missing something.
<DrkCodeman> MDS = cd image secure
<Darkhack> That wasn't a question.  >_>
<DrkCodeman> i looked all over
<PF|Ubuntu> GeekMaster1, right click on your connection and click Properties
<wols> DrkCodeman: ubuntu doesn't need to deal with copy protections. different world
<Phydoux> How do I install a different WM without being able to log in?
<PF|Ubuntu> GeekMaster1, and then click on the Support tab
<ircleuser> darkhack: irqpoll does not seem to be a valid grub boot option
<DrkCodeman> i need a cdimage mounting tool...
<wols> GeekMaster1: you are missing something
<_olaf> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<wols> GeekMaster1: HWAddr
<PF|Ubuntu> GeekMaster1, the mac address is at the bottom of that tab
<DrkCodeman> wobx, its a image file not protections
<Darkhack> It is, but it may or may not work depending on your hardware.
<kab00m> I want to assign an app to play audio streams.  Do I assign it to the actual executable or to the links listed under Gnome's Applications menu?
<NickNamed> Is there any way to install ubuntu onto another HD from my currently-running ubuntu system?
<megafauna> PF|Ubuntu konserve looks good. If I can get it write over files which have been altered while ignoring the rest I will have won. I really like that it is automatic, even windoze didn't have that.
<wols> Darkhack: it's an ISO file developed to break copy protections by a closed source company. Ubunut doesn't support it
<DrkCodeman> k3b doesnt have MDS support either
<DrkCodeman> or even mdf
<GeekMaster1> Oh ok
<PF|Ubuntu> kab00m, right click the file, Properties, and choose Open With
<_olaf> okay, how do i mount an NTFS drive properly
<_olaf> once ntfs-3g is installed?
<GeekMaster1> HWAddr. Simple enough
<wols> !ntfs | _olaf
<ubotu> _olaf: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ircleuser> darkhack, ok, is it really important?
<GeekMaster1> Thanks guys
<Darkhack> It depends on if you need it to boot or not.
<LCCUB> What is a nice easy dvd burning util (I'll be doing mostly data discs)
<PF|Ubuntu> Does anyone know how to get BOPM running?
<Darkhack> If you are disabling ACPI, then typically you will want to do irqpoll.
<wols> PF|Ubuntu: if you tell us what BOPM is?
<PF|Ubuntu> wols, Blitzed Open Proxy Monitor
<TheCougar> ok i just installed vm player and copied over a vm i had and the mouse won't work in it. any one have an idea?
<Darkhack> I have no idea what wols is talking about... so yeah.
<josue_____> hi
<wols> PF|Ubuntu: what is the problem with it?
<PF|Ubuntu> wols, it's for IRC networks
<ircleuser> Darkhack: I am disabling (acpi=off), so I need IRQpoll, but Grub won't take it :s
<PF|Ubuntu> wols, I cant get it to run
<TheCougar> in fact the keyboard won't work either
<kab00m> PF|Ubuntu, i know that, but I the app I want isn't listed so I'm trying to browse for the file to assign it to.
<josue_____> do anyone know if ubuntu 7.10 is release
<keithhhhh> Hi can someone put me on the path of fixing a prob with a new installation of Ubuntustudio...... After installing I get an error that says "Caught signal 11.  Server aborting."  any ideas??
<ircleuser> darkhack: am I really that screwed? :p
<wols> PF|Ubuntu: a bit more is needed. errors?
<GeekMaster1> PF|Ubuntu: You have any idea how I can give my guest OS the same MAC address as my motherboard? I am unable to connect on the internet on my Virtual Machine as my college manually accepts EVERY MAC address. I was wondering if there was a way to give my guest OS the same MAC address as my MOBO for that reason.
<PF|Ubuntu> wols, let me check the log
<wols> !ubuntustudio
<ubotu> ubuntustudio is a site for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best parts of Audio/Graphical/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories, and extra! Available at http://www.ubuntustudio.com. Or visit #ubuntustudio.
<wols> keithhhhh: wrong channel
<Darkhack> ircleuser: I don't know why it is not taking it.  should look like this without quotes,  "acpi=off irqpoll".  All lowercase.
<keithhhhh> wols: what is the right channel do you know?
<ircleuser> darkhack: ok but I don't think, I am putting it where it should
<wols> GeekMaster1: you cannot do that. can't have 2 MACs that are the same
<detectiveinspekt> Hello I can not change the default program for .avi, it won't let me select mplayer instead of totem.
<wols> !ubuntustudio | keithhhhh
<ubotu> keithhhhh: ubuntustudio is a site for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best parts of Audio/Graphical/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories, and extra! Available at http://www.ubuntustudio.com. Or visit #ubuntustudio.
<Darkhack> ircleuser: You append both of those options to the end of the "kernel" line.
<ircleuser> darkhack, I'm on the grub 1.5 boot edition stuff
<PF|Ubuntu> wols, I have a broken dir that I didnt assign correctly -_-
<wols> PF|Ubuntu: no. you have a broken way asking for help. different thing
<PF|Ubuntu> wols, lol >_>
<GeekMaster1> wols: That sucks. But it's my VM and it's worked on a Bridged connection
<wols> GeekMaster1: why not use NAT?
<GeekMaster1> wols: I guess I will try that
<ircleuser> darkhack: it's booting (thx man)...now, couple minute, I'll tell you about internet and the rest
<Darkhack> ircleuser: Why is it that you needed these commands anyway.  Was it not detecting your hardware properly?
<ircleuser> darkhack: problem solved. THK YOU :D
<Darkhack> ircleuser: with acpi disabled you won't be able to use sleep mode.
<ircleuser> darhack: I don't know, I'm converting a friend to Linux, he's got a Tecra A4, and apparently, there are some hardware issues on this computer
<wols> ircleuser: a notebook without acpi will have a battery life of half an hour or so
<detectiveinspekt> what think handles default programs in gnome?
<ircleuser> wols: Actually, this one has no battery at all at the moment :p
<Darkhack> wols: it isn't that bad, is it?  I don't use a laptop, but I thought ACPI only handles power for sleep mode, not during the actual processing, or am I wrong?
<Darkhack> I'm pretty sure APIC is what does the actual CPU scaling for power when the CPU is active.
<wols> Darkhack: it handles it always
<wols> ad while the cpu can sleep in a way without it (while actualled used), it's much better with acpi
<wols> I'd guess around an hour battery life without acpi
<wols> for a centrino machine instead of 3-4
<Darkhack> Ahh ok.  I learned something new.  =)
<ranjan> hi i need some help mounting mp3 player
<ranjan> model is pvr-h240 by mustek
<MrOtacon> hey guys... has anyone managed to get a usb bluetooth dongle working? i got hcitools scan working and it finds the phone, but when i try to connect, it crashes
<ranjan> ubuntu recognizes the player as mp3 storage
<ranjan> but fails to mount it
<Toma-> MrOtacon: i do
<detectiveinspekt> ranjan know what filesystem type it is?
<MrOtacon> Toma-: What did you use man?
<Zombie> I need a good reccomendation for a decent, capable Linux Laptop in the ~$600 Range
<Toma-> ranjan: some of those cheap mp3 players need a special utf setting set on mount. i know my crappy one did
<Toma-> MrOtacon: i use the gnome tools
<ranjan> unfortunately i have tried to find this info on the net and cannot find it
<dan40>  I am having trouble with my /etc/fstab and setting up a windows share drive. It works but I keep getting prompted for my sudu password. I think I have the syntax wrong
<Toma-> MrOtacon: gnome-bluetooth and nautilus-sendto packages are the bomb
<Xenguy> Zombie: I bought a used Thinkpad recently for less than that
<ranjan> toma: this piece of junk will also need it i guess any leads?
<roho> !moodbar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moodbar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zombie> New, I'd like some sort of (Hardware) warranty)
<Xenguy> Zombie: hardware compatibility with linux is generally good
<MrOtacon> Toma-: I'll take a look at them - i got the kde packages, but same ting occurs on connect - i'll check out the gnome ones now - thanks
<Toma-> ranjan: hold on a moment :D
<LGKeiz> moo: os: Microsoft Windows XP Professional - Service Pack 2 (5.1.2600) up: 14hrs 18mins 39secs cpu: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.00GHz at 1993MHz (100% Load) gfx: NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 4000 128MB res: 1024x768 16bit 60Hz ram: 853/1535MB (55.54%) [||||||----]  hdd: C:\ 59.43GB/111.76GB net: Wireless-G PCI Adapter with SRX400 - 108MB/s 651.59MB In 185.48MB Out
<Xenguy> Zombie: good luck
<Toma-> MrOtacon: oh, kde. nm you should have it all set already
<ranjan> Toma: thanks
<Toma-> MrOtacon: is your phone set to visible?
<MrOtacon> Toma-: Im running gnome, but found the kde bluetooth so installed that and konqueror
<Toma-> ranjan: actually, open a terminal and run dmesg after you plug the mp3 player in
<MrOtacon> Toma-: Yeah, it finds the phone (k750i) - however, when i try to pair - my phone sends a passkey and that causes the bluetooth to crash
<NickNamed> i'm wondering if i can install ubuntu onto another HD from my running system. any ideas?
<Toma-> see if anything is special is said about it. and remember, dont paste in here!
<Toma-> MrOtacon: ahh. you need to set the pinhelper i think
<ranjan> its a PVR-2 device as per dmesg
<MrOtacon> Toma-: Yeah, the installation guide i used mentioned that - but i couldn't find where to set it
<Toma-> ranjan: nothing about the charset?
<Toma-> MrOtacon: /etc/bluez/
<Toma-> something...
<MrOtacon> hci.conf?
<Toma-> thats the one
<Toma-> its in /etc/bluetooth
<ranjan> unknown partition table
<Toma-> ranjan: ahh.
<MrOtacon> Toma-: What do i have to do once in there? pinhelper isn't listed in the file
<Toma-> ranjan: sounds interesting. can you put all that info up on pastebin please?
<Toma-> MrOtacon: i set my passkey manually via that file
<ranjan> url for pastebin?
<Monty_> ok - i added the multiverse to my sources list, did apt-get update and then tried apt-get  sub-java6-sdk and i keep getting package not found for both 6 and 5. what am i doing wrong?
<Toma-> set it to "1234"
<ranjan> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Toma-> Monty_: try 'sun-java6-sdk'? :D
<Toma-> Monty_: its jdk, not sdk
<Monty_> yeah - i did "sun" :)
<Monty_> ok - let me try that
<Toma-> because java apparently isnt software
<MrOtacon> Toma-: Ok - will give it a shot now, thanks
<Monty_> d'oh! that works! thank  you!
<Toma-> MrOtacon: cool. i think you may need to restart the bluez daemon aswell
<ranjan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26850/
<Toma-> Monty_: np! :D
<lo4fer> what's the best way of restarting your x-session? cntrl-alt-backspace for some reason terminates my x-session but gnome doesn't restart
<Helmi> good morning
<Music_Shuffle> Good evening.  :)
<Helmi> i got a few problems with sssh-askpass / ssh-add - anyone here with experiences?
<Monty_> has anyone heard of issues in trying to boot off the cd? i have an old dell laptop that when i try to boot off the 7.0.4 cd, it just sits there and churns away - sometimes i get to the desktop and sometimes i don't
<Toma-> ranjan: i envy your CPU :D looks like its getting identified twice... how weird.
<Monty_> even when i do, i usually can't do anything
<MrOtacon> Toma-: Its still failing dude - but at least my phone is recognising my computer name now
<ranjan> Toma: thanks for looking inti this... :)
<dan40> this is the text of the line in my /etc/fstab that is giving me problems http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26851/plain/
<dan40> if anyone can help
<ranjan> Toma-: any idea?
<Toma-> ranjan: can you run "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdd" and tell me the 'type'?
<cstrippie> Monty - I used to have probs with an old 8100 - would take forever to get to desktop.  Best bet is probably the alternate install cd
<Toma-> MrOtacon: bummer :( im not very skilled in kde, yet. making the big switch on KDE4 :)
<ranjan> Toma-: FAT16
<Monty_> ok - i will try that - thank you!
<MrOtacon> Toma-: Can you talk me through the gnome method?
<Toma-> ranjan: and is it sdd1?
<ranjan> Toma-: yep
<Toma-> MrOtacon: yeh, if you have nautilus-sendto, you just right click and send
<MrOtacon> Toma-: What about browsing files on the phone, cause thats what i am after really
<ranjan> Toma-: Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary
<Toma-> ranjan: ok, try "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdd1 /media/disk" or some other location in media
<Toma-> MrOtacon: ahh, cant do that on gnome
<Toma-> MrOtacon: only in KDE, afaik
<MrOtacon> Toma-: Ahhh - ok - thanks man
<Toma-> ranjan: is there anything actually on this player yet?
<ranjan> Toma-: yes
<Toma-> MrOtacon: imho, KDE's bluetooth support is years ahead on gnome
<ranjan> Toma-:  used my wifes windows machine to put one song in it
<Toma-> ranjan: amazing. how you got anything on a shoddy partition is quite stunning :D
<Toma-> ranjan: ahh. good ol windows.
<MrOtacon> Toma-: Yeah, Thats what i figured looking at the feature comparison.... I just wish i knew how to config it
<MrOtacon> Lolol
<Toma-> MrOtacon: look into the kde control centre and have a poke around the bluetooth part
<Toma-> ranjan: did it mount?
<MrOtacon> Toma-: Im actually running gnome, will install the kde desktop now... Do you know what the package is called?
<Toma-> MrOtacon: oh...
<Toma-> MrOtacon: no idea :S
<ranjan> Toma-: special device /dev/sdd1 does not exist
<visor> hi
<MrOtacon> Toma-: No worries dude... I'll find it - thanks for help
<dan40> Can anyone help?
<Music_Shuffle> MrOtacon, what package?  kubuntu-desktop?  >_>
<Toma-> ranjan: its plugged in? and that fdisk command said it had a partition right?
<Toma-> MrOtacon: np
<ranjan> Toma-:  when i go to Computer it shows a device called PVR-2
<Toma-> ranjan: can you open it?
<ranjan> PVR-2 USB DEvice
<MrOtacon> Music_Shuffle: Yeah dude - do i have to add it to source lists or something, cause its not in my lists
<ranjan> trying to open it says cannot mount device
<Music_Shuffle> MrOtacon, the package for what exactly, KDE in general?
<visor> have you had trouble copyin files with UTF characters from a windows recorded cd in feisty?
<ranjan> There is  probably no media in the drive - it goes on to say
<MrOtacon> Music_Shuffle: I am trying to get my bluetooth working - i have installed konqueror and kdebluetooth but cannot get it configured properly with my phone
<kiosk> there is lilke nobody in #xubuntu
<Toma-> ranjan: thats our shoddy partition playing up again
<MrOtacon> Music_Shuffle: Would you say the kde environment is better than the gnome?
<Toma-> ranjan: might need to format this thing to get it working right
<visor> someone burnt me a disc with a bunch of files and those files have tildes but they just dont appear as they should, they are displayed with the question mark little icon and nautilus complains when I try to copy them, do you have a work around for that?
<pianoboy3333> what package allows you to view mov files
<Music_Shuffle> Oh, I prefer it for some things, yeah.  Gnome for everyday usage though, it seems a little easier for the stuff I do anyhow.  I use them both interchangeably.
<MrOtacon> pianoboy3333: get vlc media player dude
<ranjan> Toma-: ok format on windows or linux?
<pianoboy3333> MrOtacon: I have, it won't play
<Toma-> ranjan: either.
<nandoviski> where can i download of Cedega???
<visor> and I know I should ask this person to burn it with nero or something but thats not posible right now :)
<|Nihil|> Has anyone here had keyboared issues when using VNC to connect to a Feisty Fawn Gnome desktop?
<Toma-> pianoboy3333: some sort of quicktime viewer
<ranjan> Toma-:  its got a built in format feature, i tried that already
<MrOtacon> pianoboy3333: there is a gstreamer plugin for totem that allows .mov decoding
<JerseyMonkey> Hello: I have an Avermedia pcmcia tv tuner. I typed in 'lspci' and found this which seems to show up as the card. "04:00.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 11)" Does this mean the tv tuner is installed correctly?
<nandoviski> where can i download of Cedega???
<Toma-> ranjan: thatll just clear the drive. like a big Delete button
<Music_Shuffle> !cedega | nandoviski
<ubotu> nandoviski: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<ranjan> Toma-: my fear is that if i format the drive it may mess up the firmware?
<Wiseguy> hey guys, is there anyway to make firefox minimize to the top right system tray where the volume control, network manager and clock reside?
<bruenig> !info alltray
<ubotu> alltray: Dock any program into the system tray. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.69-1 (feisty), package size 57 kB, installed size 224 kB
<nandoviski> thx
<visor> Wiseguy: dont think so....
<Toma-> ranjan: i have concerns about that too. usually, 99% of the time, the firmware is on a ROM chip on the device
<MrOtacon> nandoviski: also check out http://www.transgaming.com/ for more info
<Toma-> ranjan: it would be madness to put firmware on the actual drive itself
<nandoviski> MrOtacon, thx man
<ranjan> Toma-: it doesn't fuking matter if it does not work as an mp3 player i'll just use it as a big storage device
<Wiseguy> cool bruenig ill check it out
<Toma-> :/
<Toma-> !ohmy
<bruenig> !thanks | Wiseguy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ubotu> Wiseguy: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<MrOtacon> nandoviski: np - Music_Shuffle helped too :)
<Music_Shuffle> :)
<MrOtacon> Music_Shuffle: Would you recommend converting to kubuntu?
<visor> ok could you tell me at least how to debug nautilus? I tried GDB but it looks like GDB looses the thread or something so I couldnt get any information, please
<nandoviski> MrOtacon, yes... =) thx all.. hehe
<ranjan> Toma-: ty i'll take the device to windows and format the freking drive. but what format?
<Toma-> ranjan: fat16
<moDumass> hi all, so i have GUI back, but no beryl
<MrOtacon> nandoviski: :D
<Music_Shuffle> MrOtacon, if you have the HDD space, I would honestly recommend having both on your PC, and just picking whichever you feel like any given day.  But I do recommend trying both out for like...a week or so each, and you'll know which suits you better.  ;)
<ranjan> Toma-: thanks again for all your help really appreciate it!
<bruenig> moDumass, gui just complicates things, go back to tty
<Toma-> ranjan: np!
<moDumass> beryl ruby is in the corner i can play with the settings but no 3g
<bruenig> moDumass, #ubuntu-effects
<JerseyMonkey> Would anyone be willing to help me troubleshoot my pcmcia tv tuner?
<bruenig> !tvout
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<Exershio> can somebody help me? I'm having a really annoying problem with an intel 845G chipset
<moDumass> than ks bruenig
<Wiseguy> bruenig, cool, that works pretty slick
<MISTERTibbs> JerseyMonkey, suggest u consult the myth tv wiki and see if they have chat or resources that could help u
<MrOtacon> Music_Shuffle: Gotcha.... well - i got about 3gb spare on my ubuntu partition... TBH i am thinking of ditching XP conpletely - and reinstalling ubuntu on my 30GB drive... I've only been using it for 2 days and i am loving every second of it
<JerseyMonkey> Mister: Do you have a url for that?
<MrOtacon> Music_Shuffle: which repositories is kubuntu-desktop in? its not listed in my synaptic
<MrOtacon> or apt-get
<bruenig> MrOtacon, main repo
<bruenig> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop: Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.32ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 15 kB, installed size 44 kB
<MISTERTibbs> JerseyMonkey, sorry.  google it or check on the main ubuntu.com
<JerseyMonkey> K, thankyou.
<MrOtacon> bruenig: thanks
<bruenig> !thanks | MrOtacon
<ubotu> MrOtacon: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<MrOtacon> :D
<MISTERTibbs> MrOtacon, i just installed the KDBbase and kept ubuntu/gnome
<bruenig> xfce is better than both, give that a shot too
<Exershio> can somebody help me? I'm having a really annoying problem with an intel 845G chipset. I've tried both drivers, the new Intel one for Feisty, and the i810 driver, and both have parts of what I need working. With the i810 driver, direct rendering works and everything, but I can't choose my preferred resolution. With the new Intel one for Feisty, direct rendering does not work, but my resolution is available. Is there a driver or something I can do to get bot
<visor> well thanks anyway
<LCCUB> Does swiftfox make a noticable difference?
<JerseyMonkey> Is Myth TV a 'mediacenter' style app?
<Flannel> LCCUB: no
<visor> I can see this channel has grow so much that it has become quite unhelpful
<Flannel> LCCUB: and it's definately not worth the hassle.
<MISTERTibbs> JerseyMonkey, no.  Myth is a home built linux personal tivo type setup.
<LCCUB> k thanks, that's kinda the answer I was looking for Flannel lol
<LCCUB> I just seem to have really slow performance with opera
<LCCUB> and sometimes ff I guess
<MrOtacon> MISTERTibbs: ok - thanks man... 433mb... damn - pretty big. lol - think i should dump my windows hdd and start from scratch
<JerseyMonkey> MisterTibbs: Thankyou, going to check that out.
<bruenig> visor, how long have you been coming to this channel?
<MISTERTibbs> MrOtacon, i kept XP but only boot it up a couple times a week.  Ubuntu fits on about 10 G of space on my 60G hdd, so no problem
<Zorlin> G'day - Ready to help
<roho> !libvisual
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libvisual - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<roho> anyone know what packages are necessary to get visualizations working on amarok?
<MrOtacon> MISTERTibbs: Yeah... i only set 6gb when i partitioned... i'll install it as it is - and if i need the space later, i'll just reinstall... are there any tools like norton ghost for ubuntu? that will allow me to make a backup and roll it out on a different partition?
<dan40> I am having a problem with my /etc/fstab config
<JerseyMonkey> MISTERTibbs: Is MythTV capable of using component cable for me to play video games?
<bruenig> MrOtacon, you can just compress your entire filesystem and then uncompress it
<MISTERTibbs> MrOtacon, ghost for anon. browsing?  haven't seen it
<MISTERTibbs> JerseyMonkey, I don't have that info, but I don't see how someone hasn't made that happen yet.
<bruenig> MrOtacon, the only reason stupid stuff like ghost is needed for windows is because you can't copy certain windows files while they are in use which is not the same for linux
<MrOtacon> bruenig: sigh... yeah - that'd work... i gotta start thinking outta the box - i forget how much control you have with linux
<jscinoz> what was the pastebin url again?
<MISTERTibbs> JerseyMonkey, FYI, also google linux/xbox.   some really cool work has been done
<dan40> this is the text of the line in my /etc/fstab that is giving me problems http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26851/plain/
<jscinoz> ah
<MrOtacon> bruenig: i just have to change the mount point and reconfigure grub right?
<bruenig> !backup | yeah move the data change fstab and grub, here are some more newb friendly I guess backup solutions MrOtacon
<ubotu> yeah move the data change fstab and grub, here are some more newb friendly I guess backup solutions MrOtacon: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<|Nihil|> Are people here succesfully using VNC with Gnome on Feisty?
<dvda> exershio: you might be able to use the i810 and then edit xorg.conf to include your resolution
<MrOtacon> bruenig: thanks
<Exershio> dvda: I've tried 915resolution and EVERYTHING, there is no way to get my resolution working haha. Isn't there a way to get the new intel driver working with Direct Rendering? with 915resolution, it left my computer starting up with a black screen instead of the logon screen, rendering it useless.
<zendo> Hi. I'm using Ubuntu 7.04 AMD64 version. Whenever I visit some java applet that needs to output sound "java_vm" ties /dev/dsp so no other app can use it, and if I terminate it, it will also terminate firefox. Is there a solution to this?
<BaD_CrC> i need an opinion. i'm looking for a slim but decent looking window manager. i'm beginning to put together a small media server using a 1.2ghz cpu and 512mb of ram. any suggestions?
<cstrippie> BaD_CrC: fluxbox
<JerseyMonkey> MISTERTibs: How do I install MythTV?
<bruenig> BaD_CrC, the usual suspects I suppose, fluxbox openbox icewm
<dvda> exershio: not sure about that, just know that the xorg.conf thing worked when i didn't have the option to choose 1680x1050
<vzduch> how about XFce?
<MISTERTibbs> JerseyMonkey, just like that
<BaD_CrC> ok, i'm just playing with a few ideas right now.
<BaD_CrC> i have a iso of xubuntu
<BaD_CrC> gonna see how many years it take to boot from the cd on that box
<dan40> can anyone even see what I am typing?
<MISTERTibbs> dan40, hi.   yste
<ant-> dan40, no
<BaD_CrC> dan40: i think so
<BaD_CrC> dan40: maybe my eyes are playing games with me
<wols> BaD_CrC: witht hat much ram it doesn't need to be slim
<dan40> ok, I guess I was just being ignored then :(
<BaD_CrC> wols: with a 1.2ghz celery cpu?
<wols> and servers don't have GUIs either
<Exershio> dvda: I just don't get how to solve this. The new intel driver for Feisty work fine with everything EXCEPT direct rendering. The old i810 driver works for direct rendering, but it won't let me choose my custom resolution. Why can't there be a driver that works with both?
<ant-> dan40, maybe "overlooked" is a better adjective
<wols> BaD_CrC: a WM takes no CPU and little RAM
<|Nihil|> No one is here is aware of whether people are succesfully using VNC with Gnome on Feisty?
<dan40> ant: perhaps
<Overand> How 'safe' is the default install of exim?
<wols> BaD_CrC: but again: you don't need a WM anyways
<BaD_CrC> wols: i'm not going to use it solely as a server.
<Overand> (this is on ubuntu-server, but that makes little difference in most cases)
<zendo> Anyone please?
<MISTERTibbs> JerseyMonkey, u find the Myth stuff ok??
<MISTERTibbs> zendo, what??
<hex__> hi there, i installed edgy a few months ago, and only today did a problem come up. when i play a video file in ANY medial player, the colors are off. However, if i open the file twice, one will have the colors off, and one will have it okay. has anything like that happened to anyone before? anyway to fix it?
<zendo> MISTERTibbs: "Hi. I'm using Ubuntu 7.04 AMD64 version. Whenever I visit some java applet that needs to output sound "java_vm" ties /dev/dsp so no other app can use it, and if I terminate it, it will also terminate firefox. Is there a solution to this?"
<JerseyMonkey> MISTERTibbs: I found the website, but I download the compressed file off their website, and i'm unsure if this has an installer. Is it possible I could install it through 'apt-get'? (Thankyou for your help.)
<Flannel> Overand: exim or exim4?
<BaD_CrC> hmmm, i have a couple ideas. i'll be right back.
<MISTERTibbs> zendo, try synaptic first
<sakiitram> hello, yesterday I asked about my system hangs often. Then many people suggested to try acpi=off, apic=off.  I tried them also, but still system hangs. What to do next?
<Overand> Flannel: not sure actually
<dan40> this is the text of the line in my /etc/fstab that is giving me problems http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26851/plain/
<Overand> exim4 probably makes a ton more sense
<zendo> MISTERTibbs: Tried what I know, I'm asking this because I dont know what else to look for
<hex__> anyone?
<MISTERTibbs> JerseyMonker, install info NOT on their site?  check their forums for additional info
<Flannel> Overand: exim4 is the one you want (exim is obsolete).  And it's as secure as anything else.  It gets security updates and stuff.  https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<whyameye> I am using a not-so-well-maintained piece of software that uses python2.2 and python-wxgtk2.4. It won't run with newer versions of these packages and these older versions are not available in Feisty. Can I just download and install the older versions from dapper and expect them to work in Feisty?
<MISTERTibbs> zendo, sorry.  over my head.  wish i could help
<whyameye> !webdav
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webdav - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zendo> MISTERTibbs: never mind, thanks for the effort
<wols> whyameye: if synaptic has no problems installing them they should work fine
<Overand> Flannel: mostly I'm concerend aobut the default configuration - as in, is it going to act as an open relay, etc
<whyameye> wols: so I would add the appropriate repos from the dapper repos on a feisty machine, and this is OK?
<MISTERTibbs> zendo, query the ubuntu support forum as well
<jscinoz> I'm having some trouble getting the game FretsOnFire to work under ubuntu, i get this error on running: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26852/ What is an appropriate solution to this?
<Overand> seems *very* unlikely that it would be configured as such by default, but I fifugred I'd ask
<zendo> MISTERTibbs: where is that?
<MISTERTibbs> zendo, wait 1
<Flannel> whyameye: depends on your definition of okay.
<MISTERTibbs> zendo, http://www.ubuntu.com/support
<sakiitram> _Ahti:  my Ubuntu system still hangs ever after setting parameter "acpi=off  apic=off" and I also tried them individually one by one too but problem still exist.
<whyameye> Flannel: what are you saying?
<Flannel> whyameye: the problem becomes when you need old and new versions side by side, because Ubuntu uses those for normal functioning.
<zendo> MISTERTibbs: thanks, I'll try it :)
<whyameye> Flannel: but you can have multiple versions of Python on all versions of ubuntu already. Just nothing as old as 2.2 on Feisty. It seems somehow the software is smart enough to choose the latest versions unless specified to do otherwise.
<wols> whyameye: yes
<Flannel> Overand: I'm not sure.  I can't image it's default is open relay.  You might try the debian package page: http://wiki.debian.org/PkgExim4
<sakiitram> _Ahti: but an odd thing happened was when I set acpi=off, I did get nothing after entering usernamd and password.
<sakiitram> anybody listening to my message?
<sakiitram> if yes, please help?
<wols> Overand: I imagine ubuntu uses the debian default config where exim4 is the default MTA: it's not an open relay there and I very much doubt it's in ubunut
<wols> so unless you fsck it up, it will be fine
<PIPBoy_> bye all
<wols> in fact neither debian nor ubunut ships a default open relay
<Overand> wols: apparently it's not only not an open relay, but it won't send mail to external mailservers period by default =] 
<Overand> bleh - i guess i could point it to one of 'my isp's' mailservers
<Overand> they all require auth, and I *am* my ISP, (I work for it)
<MrOtacon> How do I change kde so that its double click to run stuff on the desktop, and how can i remove gnome? thanks
<joe4444> is it possible to completely hide the only panel?
<joe4444> in gnome
<yknott> MrOtacon: one way is to run kpersonalizer
<MISTERTibbs> joe4444, right click on panel > properties > autohide
<cactusbin> hello
<cactusbin> can anyone help me
<bruenig> MrOtacon, removing gnome is tricky, I wrote a script at one point that would determine the differences between the meta packages and then remove the uniquely ubuntu-desktop stuff or kubuntu-desktop stuff depending on what you wanted which seemed to work but other than that, it will take some time
<MISTERTibbs> cactusbin, hi
<cactusbin> my message board post explains my predicament
<cactusbin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481893
<Mercury> Grr, r818x isn't working in Feisty, it's both blacklisted, and the essid setting is broken, off by one issue.
<MrOtacon> brueniq: ahhh... i thought it would be straight forward - i will leave it until i am more capable when it comes to linux :)
<MrOtacon> yknott: thanks man :)
<joe4444> MISTERTibbs: that doesn't hide it completely... i'm talking about like the auto-hide for AWN, or simply getting rid of the panel all together
<cactusbin> MISTERTibbs: can you help me?
<MISTERTibbs> MrOtacon, google "clean kde menu for a script to isolate gnome/kde if u want to have the option of both
<Flannel> MrOtacon: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<MISTERTibbs> cactusbin, what's up
<MrOtacon> ahh cool
<DrkCodeman> is there any cd image software for ubuntu that supports every cd image?
<Flannel> DrkCodeman: There's lots of CD image conversion software out there
<cactusbin> MISTERTibbs: My wireless craps out while downloading via bittorrent
<cactusbin> MISTERTibbs: I posted some dmesg stuff on the thread
<MISTERTibbs> cactusbin, how about other than bittorent.
<DrkCodeman> Flannel, ya conversion but you cant convert a secure cd image
<DrkCodeman> and have it not break the binary
<Flannel> DrkCodeman: what on earth is a secure CD image?  The data on the CD should remain the same, they're both images of the same CD.
<cactusbin> MISTERTibbs: It works pretty well besides that, but I really need bittorrent for some things
<cactusbin> MISTERTibbs: It's pretty much the only reason I dual boot...
<DrkCodeman> Flannel, MDS is a secured cdimage
<|Nihil|> cactus: look up traffic shaping routers maybe? could solve that issue
<MISTERTibbs> cactusbin, sorry.  sounds like u got a reliable wireless wich is GREAT.  problem is with bittorent
<cactusbin> |Nihil|: No, not the problem, works fine in winblows
<cactusbin> MISTERTibbs: No, not the problem, works fine in windows
<MISTERTibbs> cactusbin, wirelss works in ubuntu?
<cactusbin> MISTERTibbs: Pretty much
<MISTERTibbs> cactusbin, also, there a couple fo torrent options for ubuntu.  I'd try the alternatives
<Flannel> !iso | DrkCodeman, there's an mdf conversion in there.
<ubotu> DrkCodeman, there's an mdf conversion in there.: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<|Nihil|> weird then :/
<QwertyM> How do I use themus-theme-applier to change gnome themes via CLI ?
<MISTERTibbs> cactusbin, search on synatpic
<QwertyM> Or any other way?
<cactusbin> MISTERTibbs: I don't think it's the client, I've tried Deluge, BitComet, Azerus, and the official client
<DrkCodeman> yeah thats mdf
<DrkCodeman> i have mdf2iso
<DrkCodeman> im talking about mds
<QwertyM> You can use utorrent well enough on Linux too
<QwertyM> with a combination of Alltray and a nice glossy icon
<erat123> Does anyone know how to upgrade software via bash?  I'm trying to upgrade vmware-server.
<cactusbin> QwertyM: I don't think a client in wine would work if native clients don't...
<MISTERTibbs> cactusbin, sorry.  u've done the things i would try.  over my head
<cactusbin> MISTERTibbs: OK, thanks anyway man
<moustafa> Can nobody help me please? I want to download mp3 from spaces & hi5 by a download program , Which downloader i must use?
<Frogzoo> From the
<bruenig> !english | moustafa
<ubotu> moustafa: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Flannel> DrkCodeman: from what I understand, mds isnt data.  mdf is.  mds is mdf's cue file.
<moustafa> yes
<Frogzoo> From the
<DrkCodeman> yep mds is the secure portion to a mdf fle
<DrkCodeman> file
<Frogzoo> From the
<Frogzoo> oops
<DrkCodeman> secured cd's you cannot just create a cd image of you have to blind write a cd image that requires a secure signature w
<moustafa> I want to install mp3 down loader please
<DrkCodeman> the mds is the signature
<moustafa> Can nobody help me please?
<moustafa> I want to install mp3 down loader please
<Szeraax> moustafa, go get windowse
<Szeraax> there's plenty fo rit
<moustafa> no
<moustafa> I like ubuntu
<Szeraax> did apple make anyversion of itunes for linux?
<nj786> dies anybody know if i can use the program called wavepad on linux?
<nj786> does*
<joe4444> can the gnome panel be removed or can it auto-hide completely (not 90% hidden)?
<bruenig> Szeraax, it is unneeded, that functionality exists in other apps
<bruenig> except the itunes store I suppose
<moustafa> Is there any intelligent down-loader?
<bruenig> moustafa, wget
<moustafa> Thank you
<Szeraax> bruenig, yeah, moustafa wants to dl mp3s
<moustafa> yes
<moustafa> please
<bruenig> Szeraax, wget will download anything
<bruenig> wget url to mp3
<bruenig> there you go
<Szeraax> bruenig, then hopefully it will work in the way that moustafa is hoping it to
<joe4444> there are other ways to buy mp3s, like emusic.com
<moustafa> But to make it the default?
<bruenig> moustafa, what is your other language
<moustafa> Arabic
<moustafa> German
<MISTERTibbs> fyi: realplayer for linux www.real.com
<vzduch> moustafa: define 'mp3 downloader'
<moustafa> How to make wget working as default?
<moustafa> Yes
<Flannel> moustafa: It does work by default?
<moustafa> no
<tucuna> hi - can you install directly with the live-cd without actually loading the live-ubuntu version?
<moustafa> The firefox is downloading allthings
<vzduch> moustafa: and if you're not comfortable w/ English, /join #ubuntu-de
<tucuna> or do you need different cd image?
<MISTERTibbs> tucuna, what r u trying to achieve
<moustafa> I can understanding well
<yknott> tucuna: from the live-dvd yes, from the cd, no
<|Nihil|> If anyone is succesfully running a VNC server with Gnome on Feisty, I'd really appreciate an answer...
<tucuna> MISTERTibbs - i have a laptop which might have some sort of hardware fault - trying different ways to persuade an install
<tucuna> yknott - ok, that's for sure?
<MISTERTibbs> tucuna, ah.  i understand
<tonyyarusso> MISTERTibbs: Realplayer instructions are on the wiki, btw
<Flannel> moustafa: What about wget doesn't work?
<MISTERTibbs> thanks tony
<moustafa> yes
<whyameye> |Nihil| yes I run one. Super easy. I set it up in gnome
<moustafa> Yes Flannel
<|Nihil|> whyameye: Did you install 7.04 from scratch, or did you update from a previous version of Ubuntu?
<vzduch> [08:00:57]  < moustafa> I can understanding well <-- obviously not, otherwise you'd get the point
<whyameye> |Nihil|: from scratch
<|Nihil|> Hm, interesting... which server did you have success with?
<whyameye> |Nihil|: what isn't working?
<yknott> tucuna: yes
<moustafa> Thank you very much
<|Nihil|> I've tried tight and real so far an had keyboard mapping issues with Gnome.
<lkthomas> guys, anyone using skype ? I want to test if it's working here
<yknott> tucuna: i am doing that now on another computer as we type actually
<vzduch> lkthomas: I had it running on openSUSE and Fedora
<yknott> lkthomas: you can call the skype test account too
<whyameye> |Nihil|: I just did <system><prefs><remote desktop>
<lkthomas> yknott: I want to test video conference
<lkthomas> vzduch: pm me your id please
<vzduch> lkthomas: needs a certain amount of bandwidth to work correctly.. as for video, I don't know as I don't have a webcam
<tucuna> yknott - thx! ok, cool.. hehe.. i did a mkfs.ext2 -c -c (double -c to perform red & write tests) and it went ok - does that suggest that HDD is ok - or could it still be twatted?
<vzduch> lkthomas: no use for now, I don't have Skype installed atm
<lkthomas> vzduch: well, as long as you could see my face, I could disconnect
<whyameye> |Nihil|: then I ssh into the machine with -X -C -L 5900:localhost:5900 and I run vncviewer localhost on my local machine. Works like a charm. Fast.
<lkthomas> grrr
<vzduch> I removed the Automatix pkg as there is a new one on the Skype website
<yknott> tucuna: i do not know about that, sorry
<tucuna> no worries :)
<yknott> vzduch: there is a skype.com repository as well
<yo2k> whyameye: vnc version ?
<yknott> tucuna: :D
<vzduch> yknott: sources.list line?
<yknott> vzduch: yes
<vzduch> yknott: gimme :D
<|Nihil|> why: Hrm, I'll try using that one... does that one start at boot, or just when you log in?
<yknott> vzduch: deb     http://deb.opera.com/opera/                     etch    non-free
<whyameye> yo2k: well the local machine is dapper so vncviewer is version 3.3.7
<tucuna> vzduch: #skype
<tucuna> deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<yknott> oops i meant that one, hehe
<vzduch> yknott: does that work w/ Ubuntu?
<yknott> vzduch: yes
<whyameye> anybody here have experience with freebob and firewire audio?
<yo2k> whyameye: thank's, did you remote another os ?
<whyameye> yo2k: it works fine on my windows machine too using tightvnc
<yo2k> whyameye: ok, i try that... thanks's...
<whyameye> yo2k: and on the Mac using Chicken of the VNC...although with the Mac we get better results running the vncviewer locally on the remote host and passing it all through the X server instead.
<yo2k> whyameye: use different port / same port on windows?
<whyameye> yo2k: well I'm tunneling everything through ssh for security. 5900 for vnc and 22 for ssh.
<|Nihil|> why: bizarre... I just tried that one and the keyboard problem is gone but the vnc is really, really slow compared to the others
<whyameye> yo2k: so for example on the windows machine I log into the remote first with ssh using cygwin.
<moustafa> Can nobody help me please? How can I download mp3's from flash ?
<yo2k> whyameye: hummm... cygwin
<moustafa> like hi5
<whyameye> yo2k: if you have another ssh client, use that. Mine just happens to be in cygwin.
<Overand> cygwin's default terminal (aka 'dos terminal window') is fairly bad
<yo2k> whyameye: ok...
<firebird619> How do I get the correct ranges for my monitor? It is connected via DVI and when I run ddcprobe | grep monitorrange, but it doesn't return anything. Doesn't that command work with DVI?
<whyameye> Overand: yeah but it doesn't matter since I use it only to ssh into the other machine.
<TheCougar> has any one used surgemail?
<moustafa> How can I install real player , I already have it on my desktop
<Memories> hello everyone
<Overand> whyameye: that's generally what someone uses an SSH client for - my point being that you can't do a lot with the cygiwn term
<Memories> i'm facing a lil prob where my pc freezes up (i checked my cpu to find tht its 99% used by scrolkeeper-update)
<whyameye> moustafa: what version of ubuntu?
<Overand> like resize the terminal etc
<moustafa> 7.4
<MrOtacon> hey guys... i just totally screwed up my system :) - like i thought i would... Im stuck in bitchx in terminal now
<whyameye> moustafa: first link on Google: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=475700
<MrOtacon> anyone know how to forceably remove a directory on a hdd?
<vzduch> I still wonder where Skype stores things such as user account data
<MrOtacon> i am trying to delete my windows and program files folders, but some files are refusing to delete
<whyameye> MrOtacon: you can remove anything with rm -rf
<MrOtacon> whyameye even directories?
<whyameye> MrOtacon: yep
<deaden> of course
<MrOtacon> thanks
<deaden> try rm -rf /
<deaden> hehe
<MrOtacon> lolol
<vzduch> MrOtacon: why would you do that anyway?
<vzduch> if you want to remove your Windoze installation, just wipe the partition it's on..
<QwertyM> moving to /dev/null's cool too
<MrOtacon> i pretty much just did that :P - cant start x anymore... gonna remove windows and reinstall on thatpartition - just dont wanna lose my my documents :)
<deaden> yeah, useful for redirecting stderr
<yo2k> rm -rf / = dead ?
<Flannel> deaden: that sort of thing will get you banned.
<deaden> also
<kooz> how do I get to #alsa/Freenode?
<MrOtacon> yeah yo2k - it removes your filesystem :)
<QwertyM> /join #alsa
<MISTERTibbs>  MrOtacon you know, a little knowledge is more dangerous true expertise.  proceed with caution
<Flannel> kooz: you'recurrently on freenode, so /join #alsa
<deaden> though so, won't happen again
<MrOtacon> MISTERTibbs yeah - your right... but i gotta learn the hard way :)
<MrOtacon> be back soon hopefully
<juan278> everything other than web browsing is cutting off and timeing out alot, is this likely to be something wrong with my machine or something else?
<lkthomas> guys
<vzduch> btw.. I'm looking for experiences in (freshly) setting up Evolution w/ POP3 accounts and then importing old messages from local maildir directories
<yknott> juan278: perhaps your dns ?
<lkthomas> I need someone to test my skype video feature
<lkthomas> anyone willing to test with me ?
<whyameye> is there a way to paste into Putty?
<yo2k> juan278: maybe your connections
<yknott> juan278: i have had lots of problems with the actiontec 704 and 701 devices in regards to dns requests;
<Flannel> whyameye: right click.  But don't paste in the channel, use pastebin.
<MrOtacon> ok guys... just tried the rm -rf command and it said operation not supported on one of the windows folders... is there another way without a full format of drive?
<Flannel> MrOtacon: Ah.  Windows.
<Flannel> !ntfs-3g | MrOtacon
<ubotu> MrOtacon: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<vzduch> MrOtacon: what exactly are you doing anyway?
<whyameye> Flannel: that isn't working. I want to take text from somewhere else and paste it into a putty window.
<MrOtacon> Flannel: yeah dude - i am already mounted with ntfs-3g... and have editted the fstab so i have read/write capabillities on the drive
<MrOtacon> but it wont let me remove the windows folder
<whyameye> Flannel: is there a better ssh client anyway?
<juan278> i seam to resolve fine then cut off, for example apt-gets only sometimes work? actiontec devices?
<vzduch> MrOtacon: if you want to keep your Windoze documents, then cp /$windows/$C/Documents and Settings/$YourUserName/* to somewhere safe and erase the partition
<MrOtacon> vzduch thanks man... i would - but i dont have the space... my my documents folder is full of videos and is currently 22GB
<Flannel> whyameye: putty pastes on right click, by default.  Check your settings to see if you've changed it.  In settings, Window > Configuration, there's mouse options
<whyameye> Flannel: it's the middle mouse button on my machine to paste.
<zouzou85> hi all
<Mod_Man> I have a question about adding screen resolutions using the open source ati drivers.  1024x768 is to low a res and i want to increase the max res but i can't install the closed drivers because it will mess up berly.  So my question is; is it safe to add the resolutions manualy?
<vzduch> MrOtacon: go buy some DVD blanks & burn 'em away :D
<MrOtacon> vzduch: lolol :D
<Mod_Man> "beryl"
<zouzou85> guys, how do you change the splash screen (not grubs)?
<MrOtacon> vzduch: is ther eno other way to remove the directory then... i don't understand why
<vzduch> hmm.. I have no idea
<JerseyMonkey> Hello, I installed TvTime. It has a black background when I turn it on. (Blue if the pcmcia card is not in the slot.) So, it detects the card, but i'm unsure how to get it to read the component cable.
<deaden> what splash screen if not grubs? kde? gnome?
<romain> hello guys
<romain> does anybody know if there is any channel dedicated to beryl?
<|Nihil|> dead: he probably means gdm
<Steffen> anyone here knows how to setup an ipsec based vpn client to connect to a windows server ?
<OmegaCenti> #beryl
<zouzou85> deaden, gdm
<deaden> i don't know off hand probably in the config, perhaps try: man gdm, google.com -> gdm splash image
<whyameye> Steffen: is this cisco?
<zouzou85> ok thanx
<JerseyMonkey> I have a pcmcia AverMedia tv tuner. How can I tell if drivers are installed for it?
<matux> how do I start the gdmsetup tool from the console?
<Steffen> whyameye: Well I guess the protocol is like the cisco one, but it's just a Windows 2003 server setup as VPN server
<deaden> not familiar with that
<whyameye> Steffen: sorry I guess I don't know. I use vpn to log into a Cisco server. Spent forever trying to get it to work until I used the Cisco binary and it just worked immediately.
<Steffen> whyameye: Ok, still thanks for trying :-) I'm getting KVpnc from Synaptic now, maybe that will work
<vzduch> Steffen: university network or something?
<whyameye> matux: do you have a way to start the gfmsetup tool from Gnome?
<vzduch> wtf? gnome-commander just crashed on me..
<Steffen> vzduch: Actually it's at work, but the software house I work at is VERY Microsoft orientated, thus only me and two others knows how to boot a linux CD (and that's about all we know too :D)
<vzduch> o0
<KiPSeRoN> someone can help i delete my kubuntu now and install ubntu and all the windows here no have borders
<KiPSeRoN> ?
<matux> whyameye: the issue is that I have remove privileges to this user to run configuration tools, so I want to start it from the console to install login Managers from Gnome Art
<vzduch> KiPSeRoN: where's the problem?
<KiPSeRoN> i cant see the border where is the x key and
<KiPSeRoN> i cant move the window
<Steffen> KiPSeRoN: Try pressing ALT+F2 and type in metacity, press "Run" - Gnome has a tendency towards that problem I heard.
<whyameye> matux: if it is in a menu in gnome, drag the item to the desktop from the menu, right-click and select "properties" to find out the command associated with the icon
<KiPSeRoN> what
<KiPSeRoN> click alt F2
<KiPSeRoN> and do what
<Steffen> type in "metacity" without the "
<Steffen> then press run
<KiPSeRoN> now its good
<KiPSeRoN> but
<KiPSeRoN> but when i restart
<KiPSeRoN> its still good
<KiPSeRoN> ?
<KiPSeRoN> i try sec
<alexius> yap
<Tungsten-[IHC] > ok
<alexius> hi tugnsten
<Tungsten-[IHC] > hi
<linux_user400354> anyone got doom 3 in ubuntu?
<KiPSeRoN> listen its fix it when i type metacity
<KiPSeRoN> but when i do restart
<KiPSeRoN> its goes back to the no border
<scotty> I run Ubuntu feisty with kubuntu-desktop installed as well. For some reason, whenever I have a list (for instance, a username list on konversation or kopete, or anything, really), every other list item's background color is blue. It didn't use to be that way ...
<scotty> It's like that with both a KDE and Gnome session
<PIPBoy_> can anyone tell me what compiling a kernel is and what the purpose?
<Steffen> scotty: I don't know that problem, but have you tried reselecting your theme - then check if it's fixed, then re-login and check if it's still fixed (assuming it was fixed in the first place)
<Frogzoo> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<vzduch> anyone here has Gnome-Commander _and_ Flash player installed? you could assist me w/ some reassurance.. if I search for something (I guess it doesn't matter what) in my ~, when it comes to searching ~/.macromedia/, gnome-commander segfaults
<scotty> Steffen: I'm running the default on both sessions (Human and Kubuntu's default)
<moustafa> Can nobody help me? I have got RealPlayer10-5GOLD.exe & realplay-10.1.0.3239-linux-2.2-libc6-gcc32-i586.bin on my desktop
<vzduch> could somebody confirm this behaviour?
<moustafa> What can i do to install them?
<vzduch> moustafa: the .exe is a Windows binary
<vzduch> you don't want that
<KiPSeRoN> so you can answer to me how i set it up
<moustafa> ok
<KiPSeRoN> ?
<Steffen> scotty: Ok, try selecting another one and then the default one again, somehow I think it's gotten a bit messed up. But like I said, it's not something I know, it's merely a wild shot
<moustafa> i work on linux
<scotty> Steffen: I've tried that, to no avail.
<Steffen> KiPSeRoN: Hi again, did you just do a clean install of Ubuntu or how did you remove Kubuntu ?
<KiPSeRoN> i remove
<KiPSeRoN> it from terminal
<vzduch> the .bin is a shell script.. there should be instructions where you downloaded it from
<Steffen> scotty: Ok, too bad really - I'm out of ideas then
<KiPSeRoN> and then i install
<moustafa> How can I install realplay-10.1.0.3239-linux-2.2-libc6-gcc32-i586.bin?
<KiPSeRoN> ubuntu-desktop
<Steffen> KiPSeRoN: like apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop ?
<KiPSeRoN> yes
<MISTERTibbs>   moustafa http://www.osnews.com/story.php/8064/Test-Driving-RealPlayer-10-for-Linux/
<KiPSeRoN> somthing like that
<Gnea> moustafa: http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-install-the-realplayer-multimedia-player
<moustafa> Thank you man
<moustafa> Thanks alot
<KiPSeRoN> steffen do you have any idea
<KiPSeRoN> ?
<PIPBoy_> is there a way to get quicktime to work in firefox on ubuntu?
<Steffen> KiPSeRoN: If you startup Synaptic (System -> Administration -> Synaptic) and first do an update of the list, then search for ubuntu-desktop and click it, select "mark for reinstall" - then press apply
<lukego> I'm running the latest Ubuntu in Parallels on OSX. I installed and setup everything very nicely but now it's hanging during boot: "* Loading manual drivers..." "[..]  fuse init" and now stuckage. any tips?
<xbye> How do I get nautilus to set the working directory when I open a file by double-clicking? I have it set up to open VIM but I can't load another file in the same directory without specifying the entire path.
<Steffen> PIPBoy_: If you download and try to play a .mov file I believe Totem will automatically offer to search for a proper codec - I do however not know if it'll actually find one.
<vzduch> ah, it's a known bug.. --> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=421857
<KiPSeRoN> steffen
<KiPSeRoN> its dont help to me
<Steffen> KiPSeRoN: Hummm that's a bit annoying really :-) Hold on a sec
<Memories> hello everyone
<Memories> i'm facing problems upgrading from edgy to feisty
<xbye> anyone know how to get nautilus to set the working directory when opening files?
<bruenig> xbye, nautilus /path/to/where/you/want
<wolfalfa> if anyone could help. I installed Netbeans5.5 but I'm getting stuck at the license agreement screen. Any help is welcome
<erat123> I just installed ubuntu on my system along w/ windows and fedora.  Ubuntu was on a different hd.  now grub is on the wrong hd.  how can i move grub back where it was?
<bruenig> wolfalfa, tab
<xbye> bruenig: i'm trying to get it so when I double-click a file, the application is launched with a working directory set, instead of set to the home dir
<burnerx> how do i get QtRuby in ubuntu
<burnerx> amarok needs it
<wolfalfa> bruenig: tab?
<jussi01> !grub | erat123
<ubotu> erat123: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bruenig> wolfalfa, yeah it's that button above caps lock
<wolfalfa> bruenig: the window is showing up blank. I know what tab is thanks (=
<bruenig> showing up blank? how are you installing it?
<SurfnKid> hi guys i know ive asked this before
<SurfnKid> but does ubuntu support parallel processing for Core Duo processors?
<deaden> type grub as root then type setup (hd0,0) wherever your /etc/grub is
<bruenig> SurfnKid, should, arch supports it and arch is a do it yourself sort of thing
<DrStrangeLov> whats the 'fallback' font gnome uses if i select a font for which locale/language isnt enabled?
<Steffen> KiPSeRoN: You can try manually asking it to startup metacity during boot, it's not the way it *should* work, however it'll most likely solve your problem here and now. Otherwise you'll have to ask more experienced guys for help
<wolfalfa> bruenig: tried simple apt-get, synaptic, and now automatix
<SurfnKid> ok wicked
<bruenig> !automatix | wolfalfa
<ubotu> wolfalfa: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<PIPBoy_> how do you go about installing .jar platform files?
<bruenig> PIPBoy_, you run them I believe
<OmegaCenti> Any other sites like tldp.org? I am trying to learn as much as possible.
<bruenig> PIPBoy_, I don't have java installed right now, it is java -jar whatever.jar or something like that
<wolfalfa> bruenig: automatix was the last shot. it didn't work before that
<Madpilot> PIPBoy_, I think the syntax thru the command line is "java -jar name_of_jar.jar" or similar
<DrStrangeLov> OmegaCenti, just don't bite more than you can chew. cause there's a huge chunk of the www dedicated to just that- documentation.
<domas> hi! is ubuntu 7.04 supposed not to detect CD-ROM in parallels 2.5?
<NaNO2x> hey i'm trying to get my computer to read an extern hd, it pops up the window saying something is there but won't seem to locate or mount it
<OmegaCenti> DrStrangeLov: Right now I am not biting enough, and so far I haven't found solutions to my problems...
<insmod> <NaNO2x> can dmesg see it
<bruenig> wolfalfa, it should be fine in terminal, the license thing is created by the preinst script, so if you must get the deb and open it up and check the preinst script to see if there is an issue or a way to hack around it
<NaNO2x> command?
<DrStrangeLov> oh, what exactly are you trying to read upon? shell programming? perl?
<Madpilot> PIPBoy_, I've asked you before about PMing without asking first - it's considered impolite. Please stop it.
* domas googles
<insmod> <NaNO2x> ya
<NaNO2x> fdisk -l wasn't finding it
<OmegaCenti> DrStrangeLov: Sound, modules, recompiling kernals, modprobe, mod info, information on certain modules, acpi, suspend, hibernation, terminal fonts (tty0-6)
<PIPBoy_> sorry mad, i didnt realize that i was pming, i thought it was a "whisper"
<NaNO2x> whats the command for dmesg it?
<bruenig> NaNO2x, plug it in and do "dmesg"
<bruenig> NaNO2x, wait a bit, it should give it a name
<DrStrangeLov> OmegaCenti, if you can get your hands on o'reilly linux bookshelf it'll be a start. although i don't know whether thats available for download.
<SurfnKid> bruenig: im running ubuntu on a single core (Dothan 1.8) if I slap that hdd onto a Core Duo, will the booting pick up the CPU as intel Core Duo, or will it not, and maybe I have to probe the kernel by doing a fresh installation, whatd do you think?
<OmegaCenti> DrStrangeLov: Hmmm not sure.
<Madpilot> PIPBoy_, you do know about tab-complete, right? And the fact that any IRC client will highlight the use of someone's nick in a channel? No need to PM to get someone's attention...
<PIPBoy_> is there a specific way to update java or install it? im running 1.4.2 and i need 1.5
<vzduch> m00
<NaNO2x> 0what comes up is a new medium detected, what do you want to do then it says medium type unmounted removable medium
<insmod> <NaNO2x>dmesg
<PIPBoy_> Madpilot, oh i didnt know that thanks for the tip
<bruenig> SurfnKid, don't know, I think in theory it should be ok for processor change, now if you are changing monitory or graphics or something like that, you would run into issues, but if all else is the same and just a new processor it should be ok
<NaNO2x> ok in the dmesg what should i grep?
<domas> yay, setting OS as Solaris10 instead of Linux worked
<bruenig> NaNO2x, it should show up on the bottom few lines
<bruenig> NaNO2x, just look for it to show that it sees something and that it names it something like sdb
<insmod> <NaNO2x> the name of the hd
<supremesonic> naN02x, you could also use tail.
<supremesonic> !tail
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tail - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> tail is pointless
<insmod> <NaNO2x> or just do | less
<supremesonic> tail is a sweetie
<SurfnKid> bruenig: ok yes some other things would change, but I'll give it a shot, eventually I'll have to reinstall, since the HDD is an ATA and the Duo Core HDD is a SATA :/ so wont work
<bruenig> if you just need the past few lines, dmesg it and look at the past few lines
<RivaeAerya> does anybody know how to set a website as wallpaper?
<RivaeAerya> i want to set Netvibes as wallpaper, so i don't have to open my browser for that.
<Steffen> does anyone know of a way to find packages no longer in use ?
<Steffen> I've used Synaptic for every install job, and the history of everything is there. I was hoping it could detect dependencies no longer in use - but haven't found an option to do so.
<NaNO2x> whats a pastebin i can use?
<domas> run a browser with --root :)
<Steffen> whoops sorry for double post
<bruenig> RivaeAerya, yeah I don't see that happening
<RivaeAerya> domas: firefox, too?
<supremesonic> !pastebin | nan02x
<ubotu> nan02x: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xbye> i'm still trying to figure out how to make nautilus LAUNCH applications with working directory set to the path of the file being opened. this is when I -doubleclick- a file. how can I do this?
<domas> RivaeAerya: I'm not sure links would be clickable, but there were some arguments for that
<bruenig> RivaeAerya, what is going to render the website?
<domas> do note, my linux desktop knowledge is like... 10 years old :)
<toddy> sometimes i can't type letters in!who knows why!
<RivaeAerya> bruenig: i don't know.... Gecko?
<RivaeAerya> domas: --root doesn't seem to work
<domas> whatever other argument
<bruenig> RivaeAerya, right but how do you get it to render it and put it on the desktop such that it could be linked
<starz> ok great question i hope :D   how can i setup a shell that can: 1. jail user to a dir 2. when they try to run a process it only allows a whitelist instead of a blacklist  preferably 2. checked against a config file somewhere
<bruenig> such that you could click links
<RivaeAerya> bruenig: well, just a gecko frame?
<RivaeAerya> it would also eliminate the need for desktop widgets, netvibes as wallpaper
<bruenig> don't know that there really is a "need" for desktop widgets
<|Nihil|> starz: the second part should be accomplishable by setting $PATH to a directory that you've filled with links to your whitelisted applications and removing all other applications from the path
<OmegaCenti> Looking for information on:Sound, modules, recompiling kernals, modprobe, mod info, information on certain modules, acpi, suspend, hibernation, terminal fonts (tty0-6). I have already checked out tldp.org. if there are others sites please let me know
<RivaeAerya> bruenig: it's a RSS aggregator, a notebook, an office, an MSN client (meebo is integrated), and lots more.. try it out if you haven't already
<Gnea> starz: install grsecurity
<Gnea> starz: http://www.cryptocity.net/blog/2007/05/16/installing-grsecurity-on-ubuntu-feisty-704/
<starz> Gnea, kay i'll try locally and play and thanx |Nihil|
<NaNO2x> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26853/
<domas> argh, install stalled
<bruenig> RivaeAerya, have, it is a waste really, google homepage is better suited
<JerseyMonkey> How can I tell if my Avermedia pcmcia tv tuner card is installed correctly?
<RivaeAerya> bruenig: i find netvibes better. it doesn't want me to open lots of new windows for simple tasks.
<bruenig> why would you need an office? what do you mean an office? like word processor?
<PIPBoy_> i need to update java apparently to 1.5 do i want to download the .bin or the RPM?
<RivaeAerya> bruenig: err, notes, todo's...
<bruenig> PIPBoy_, not rpm
<bruenig> RivaeAerya, so then what is the notebook?
<wols> PIPBoy_: neither
<wols> !java | PIPBoy_
<ubotu> PIPBoy_: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<insmod> <NaNO2x> Maxtor 6  Model: Y250P0
<RivaeAerya> bruenig: just little sticky notes you can put on the page. and it has tabs
<PIPBoy_> wols, why neither/
<wols> PIPBoy_: and remove gcj 1.4.2 first
<wols> cause it's in ubuntu
<bruenig> RivaeAerya, so when you said it is a notebook, and then said it is an office, those two things were referring to the exact same feature?
<bruenig> RivaeAerya, google has tabs and sticky note too by the way
<PIPBoy_> wols, from synaptic?
<RivaeAerya> bruenig: office can be integrated if you put the 'AnyUrl' widget inside your page and point it to http://www.zoho.com or something of your liking
<NaNO2x> right so whats that tell me?>
<wols> PIPBoy_: ubotu told you something. READ it
<insmod> <NaNO2x> are you talking to me??
<bruenig> RivaeAerya, you can link to zoho.com on google too
<bruenig> RivaeAerya, or you can fire up a real word processor
<OmegaCenti> Suspend doesn't work, hibernate just shutsdown the computer, and the sound works, I am just trying to understand why my startup sound sounds so friggin awful.
<ryan__> hey how do you find a programs folder in the file system in ubuntu?
<RivaeAerya> bruenig: wait, let me give you an example of how i use netvibes
<Gnea> NaNO2x: so... you've got a sata system with an external maxtor drive attached to a usb port... what's the problem?
<NaNO2x> aye
<bruenig> ryan__, your conception of what the filesystem is is off
<ryan__> Im trying to find where amule saves the files I downloaded
<NaNO2x> it wont load
<NaNO2x> or locate itself
<wols> ryan__: what kind of program folder?
<NaNO2x> no where to be found in /media
<insmod> <NaNO2x> are you talking to me??
<JerseyMonkey> How can I tell if my Avermedia pcmcia tv tuner card is installed correctly? How can I tell if the driver is installed?
<Gnea> what about in /etc/fstab?
<Flannel> ryan__: programs don't really have folders.  The different components are spread out in different parts of the filesystem.
<starz> ogawd
<Madpilot> ryan__, have you checked amule's config?
<NaNO2x> talking to anyone who will help :P
<wols> JerseyMonkey: lsmod and dmesg
<starz> so i gotta compile ;_;
<bruenig> RivaeAerya, I have used netvibes, what the hell is the point of spending your time doing things in a browser other than browsing. Why would you need to word process, I have a word processor. Or have an IM client, I have an IM client, just slap a text editor on it and call it emacs
<ryan__> yea doesnt give me any info
<Gnea> starz: yup.
<ryan__> its a piece of #@#$
<starz> gotta wait to boot till someone is physically there in case of panic i guess then
<ryan__> its the first place I checked
<Flannel> ryan__: it's somewhere in your home folder, guaranteed.
<insmod> <NaNO2x> i usually only see if someone asks direct questions
<starz> remote server lol
<NaNO2x> what should i look for in fstab
<NaNO2x> k
<insmod> <NaNO2x> are you talking to me??
<NaNO2x> its not in there
<ryan__> hmm not there
<Gnea> ryan__: echo $PATH, they're usually kept in a bin directory, like /bin and /usr/bin
<insmod> <NaNO2x> then say my name
<bruenig> ryan__, probably ~/.amule or something
<NaNO2x> at the moment i'm talking to gnea
<RivaeAerya> bruenig: i use netvibes as my searching engine, i use it to write tiny notes for things that are unimportant that i have to remember, i check my feeds there, i use MSN there via Meebo, I check my gmail there, and my del.icio.us, I use box.net file storage there, I integrated the 'tabber' address book with Netvibes, so i can view my contacts there. And it shows a nice slideshow of nature photos from Flickr
<NaNO2x> anyway, did you get the post there insmod?
<bruenig> Gnea, amule is not going to save files in any other place than the home directory
<ryan__> kk Im checking
<starz> this is looking a little familiar tho
<Gnea> bruenig: i'm sorry, your problem is what?
<bruenig> RivaeAerya, Pidgin, and all the other features exist in google homepage
<starz> i was researching hardening a while back
<insmod> <NaNO2x> ga  db: assuming drive cache: write through [17242096.148000]   sdb: sdb1   -- that is the dev adress make dir and mount it
<bruenig> Gnea, wasn't he asking where amule saved files?
<domas> damnit, ubuntuserver install stalls at 32-35%
<Gnea> bruenig: was he?
<Flannel> domas: did you check the CD for defects?
<domas> haaa, resumed, probably disk image was increased
<domas> Flannel: its .iso on parallels :)
<insmod> <NaNO2x> it's all there if you can't find a hard drive there are problems
<NaNO2x> ok and what filesystem can you tell insmod?
<RivaeAerya> bruenig: pidgin isn't in the repos yet. Meebo is usable EVERYWHERE a browser is available, so i can msn on school and other places. google homepages wants me to open too much windows, and doesn't exactly have the widgets I need.
<insmod> <NaNO2x> what is on it
<Gnea> NaNO2x: you could try: mkdir /mnt/mountpoint && mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/mountpoint
<NaNO2x> all sorts of files
<SurfnKid> does anyone own an inspiron ?
<domas> Flannel: though your advice would have worked fine back in '96 ;-)
<NaNO2x> i've only used it with xp so far
<RivaeAerya> bruenig: and, i have 3 gmails on google, one for personal, one for spam messages, and one for making money
<insmod> <NaNO2x> filesystem
<bruenig> RivaeAerya, gaim == pidgin
<domas> everybody would borrow linux CDs from me, and eventually they'd end up unreadable :)
<Flannel> domas: eh.  It's still plenty good nowadays.  Lots of people burn at 40x for some reason.
<RivaeAerya> bruenig: so it doesn't really help if i login into one of those and i see another page
<NaNO2x> unsure insmod
<Gnea> SurfnKid: many people do. what's up?
<bruenig> RivaeAerya, I guess if you are from the emacs school of software use, then more power too you, seems rather pointless
<domas> I should collect my old linux CDs some day
<insmod> <NaNO2x> first see if it mounts without -- it may auto
<RivaeAerya> bruenig: and the RSS reader is kinda nice, it's all integrated and you don't have to go to another page. you stay on netvibes, all the time
<domas> stuff like slackware 96 or debian 1.0 rocks :)
<RivaeAerya> bruenig: i never used emacs.
<deaden> what are you trying to mount?
<SurfnKid> Gnea: does it have dual fans?
<bruenig> RivaeAerya, it is not nice, I have used it, it is far more pleasant to go to the other sites
<deaden> have you read man mount?
<bruenig> RivaeAerya, well you should consider it, you would like it
* domas points to google personalized home page ;-)
<RivaeAerya> bruenig: well, which one do you like best?
<NaNO2x> ok well that worked, is it safe to write to?
<Gnea> what model #?
<moustafa> How can I hide folder?
<NaNO2x> thanks gnea and insmod
<deaden> put a leading . in the name
<bruenig> RivaeAerya, I am kind of into using the browser to browse
<SurfnKid> Gnea: laptop? 6400 inspironn
<RivaeAerya> bruenig: text editors are useless to me, since i don't write scripts. Sometimes a little one, if i want to automate some task
<deaden> to hide a folder
<Gnea> SurfnKid: right, there aren't any inspiron desktops (not for another month or so anyway heh...)
<moustafa> I want to hide this folder /home/moustafa/RealPlayer , it's on my desktop
<SurfnKid> ah
<RivaeAerya> bruenig: with me, if i choose to do that, in 5 minutes i have 68 tabs open.
<insmod> <NaNO2x> what got it going
<bruenig> RivaeAerya, well if you ever get into it, emacs will be awesome, there are integrated irc clients for it I have seen
<domas> heeee, I like ubuntu installer localizations
<Flannel> moustafa: that folder isn't on your desktop. /home/moustafa/Desktop/Realplayer is on your desktop.
<RivaeAerya> bruenig: that's why i like netvibes
<domas> they make the process much more fun
<NaNO2x> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/harddrive
<bruenig> RivaeAerya, right you want a bloated catch all, why don't you just use a webos
<insmod> <NaNO2x> your welcome
<RivaeAerya> bruenig: like what?
<moustafa> I want to hide it
<moustafa> How?
<insmod> <NaNO2x> always check dmesg
<Gnea> SurfnKid: read this yet? http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/ins6400/en/om/index.htm
<bruenig> RivaeAerya, there are a few of them http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WebOS
<RivaeAerya> bruenig: what are they for?
<moustafa> How can I hide any folder please?
<bruenig> RivaeAerya, it is for people who want their operating system to be in their browser
<bruenig> you would like it
<radotsiahaan> excuse me pal
<radotsiahaan> may i join with u all
<wols> moustafa: prepend the name witha  fot:  .folder/
* Gnea looks oddly at radotsiahaan 
<moustafa> How?
<NaNO2x> is there anything i should be careful with on writing to the hd?
<RivaeAerya> bruenig: well, isn't that a bit far? netvibes is a startpage.
<radotsiahaan> hehhee..
<radotsiahaan> yup
<insmod> <NaNO2x> like what
<bruenig> RivaeAerya, you were saying that you hardly left it
<PIPBoy_> wols, i tried what ubotu dished out, and i needed 1.5 java not 1.4 :( is there a way i can get it?
<radotsiahaan> may i ask some question corresponding with linux
<insmod> <NaNO2x> it is local -- just remember to umount it
<RivaeAerya> bruenig: true
<RivaeAerya> bruenig: i read my feeds there, use meebo there, do almost everything there.
<bruenig> RivaeAerya, no need for a web BROWSER then
<NaNO2x> <insmod> well the permissions say that even the owner right now only has read
<radotsiahaan> i'm still newbie in linux
<radotsiahaan> its my first time
<wols> PIPBoy_: ubotu told you about java 1.5 (and 1.6 actually). learn to read
<bruenig> RivaeAerya, well yeah if you get tethered to it by running apps in it instead of on their own
<Gnea> !ask | radotsiahaan
<ubotu> radotsiahaan: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<insmod> <NaNO2x> ah chmod the dir
<moustafa> How can i hide any folder on my desktop ?
<bruenig> moustafa, you call rename it with a . in front of it probably
<NaNO2x> well i know i can change the permissions but i want to make sure thats safe <insmod>
<bruenig> can*
<PIPBoy_> wols, i didnt see anything about 1.5 or 1.6 it said 1.4 for the version that i was installing...maybe im just incompetent, but yeah ill quit wasting your time now. Thanks for the help!
<insmod> <moustafa>add . so file is now .file
<moustafa> aha
<insmod> <NaNO2x> oh ya
<moustafa> Thank you
<domas> damnit, now it staller completely
<domas> maybe I should use desktop iso instead of server iso
<domas> :)
<domas> *stalled
<RivaeAerya> bruenig: netvibes has the neat thing that you can use it everywhere, just as you left it. All feeds that have been read, have been read, and stuff like that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b DisabledDuck!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Madpilot
<RivaeAerya> even your searches are kept
<insmod> <NaNO2x> the dir you mounted it on is what you need to change perms
<bruenig> RivaeAerya, the internet has this thing where it is the same everywhere
<moustafa> heheheehhe
<moustafa> Thanks alot
<RivaeAerya> bruenig, but i think we should continue this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<NaNO2x> <insmod> yes, but i mean if it were ntfs for some reason would this kill something when i coppied something over to it
<bruenig> it is 2 AM, no one cares
<Gnea> bruenig: wanna bet?
<insmod> <moustafa> .files are config hidden files usually -- but i do it to hide drivers etc
<bruenig> betting seems impractical, how would I collect
<bruenig> or you collect
<bruenig> paypal I guess
<Gnea> heh
<bruenig> do you have paypal?
<insmod> <NaNO2x> no
<Gnea> !offtopic | bruenig
<ubotu> bruenig: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<NaNO2x> all right, thanks
<Madpilot> bruenig, it's not 2am everywhere, you know...
<bruenig> asia
<bruenig> asia is all that is really doing anything right now
<bruenig> they aren't in here
<insmod> <NaNO2x> just because it is not pre done in fstab you have to redo all steps each use -- or write the fstab
<kazim59> My network manager icon says No Network Connection, although I've connected to internet using wvdial
<ryan__> ok I checked my file system for the file I downloaded in amule and I still cant find it, even in the usr/share folders
<wols> bruenig: it's 9am where I am. far from asia
<Gnea> bruenig: please take any and all offtopic conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic
* bruenig chuckles at Gnea who had his pride hurt after the amule situation
<ryan__> is there anyone who knows where to find where the files are saved?
<bLk-LaBeL> is there a messenger program for fedora that allows you to have web-cam chat with windows live messenger users?
<NaNO2x> <insmod> it wont let me change permsisions now
<Gnea> !ops | bruenig continues to be offtopic and rude
<ubotu> bruenig continues to be offtopic and rude: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<insmod> <NaNO2x> because you need to be root or sudo
<ryan__> I even searched for the damm file in the search option in every spot tha tis an option and no luck
* bruenig disputes that claim
<NaNO2x> <insmod> i'm doing it from root
<nixternal> hrmm
<bLk-LaBeL> anyone?
<Madpilot> bruenig, cool it. And take the offtopic chat to the obvious channel, ie not here. Thanks
<wols> bruenig: stop it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<insmod> <NaNO2x> then it has to
<Gnea> bLk-LaBeL: try #fedora
<bLk-LaBeL> ta
<DisabledDuck> how can i set beryl to start up during boot or login?
<NaNO2x> <insmod> whats the chmod for owner to have all permissions? 777? i forget the numbers
<OmegaCenti> Easy way to get the Ubuntu splash with the little bar to instead show me what actually is going on?
<bruenig> DisabledDuck, add it to system>preferences>sessions
<NaNO2x> <omegacenti> at bootup edit the options and delete quiet
<bruenig> OmegaCenti, remove the splash options from /boot/grub/menu.list
<DisabledDuck> bruenig: thank you
<bruenig> OmegaCenti, remove the splash options from /boot/grub/menu.lst
<insmod> <NaNO2x> just do sudo chmod a+wr /media/xxxxx
<NaNO2x> silent rather
<OmegaCenti> ah okay
<OmegaCenti> thanks
<insmod> <NaNO2x>  whatever you called it
<OmegaCenti> I prefer to see whats going on
<ryan__> anyone know anything more about amule and how to find the files you download off of it?
<drwx------> what do you think the default font and font size is of xterm ?
<bruenig> ryan__, do you know the name of any of these files?
<insmod> <OmegaCenti> cntl alt FX or uninstall usplash
<bruenig> ryan__, or some part of the name?
<Gnea> ryan__: tried using it?
<OmegaCenti> insmod: FX?
<ryan__> yes Ive done that
<ryan__> all of the file name
<ryan__> part of the file name
<bruenig> ryan__, give me a name of something you think you have downloaded
<insmod> <OmegaCenti>  tty's F1 F2 etc
<ryan__> IVe tried it all
<Gnea> maybe the file doesn't exist
<ryan__> crossover
<ryan__> heh
<kazim59> OmegaCenti: F7 on my machine
<bruenig> ryan__, open terminal and do "find . -iname *crossover*"
<kazim59> OmegaCenti: sometimes F1... try them all
<insmod> <OmegaCenti>  F1 is the boot screen
<NaNO2x> <ismod>chmod: changing permissions of `/mnt/harddrive/': Read-only file system
<OmegaCenti> kazim59: my desktop is f7 and some stuff shows up on f8
<insmod> <OmegaCenti>  F7 is gui
<ryan__> how do I copy that off of here?
<insmod> <OmegaCenti>  so is F8
<ryan__> when i right click i get a bunch of menus
<kazim59> F7 is gui... F1 is boot screen... and F8 ?
<OmegaCenti> insmod: does the stuff on f8 go to a certain system log?
<bruenig> ryan__, highlight it, it is copied
<moustafa> How to remove a launcher panel?
<bruenig> moustafa, right click, remove
<ryan__> just by highlighting it?
<insmod> <OmegaCenti>  only when you use 2 logins startx -- :1 is F8
<ryan__> alrighty
<insmod> <OmegaCenti>  i use it all the time my desk on F7 and the wife on F8
<ryan__> ok it found it
<RivaeAerya> bruenig: can you recommend me a webos?
<ryan__> want me to paste what it said?
<ryan__> its in amule incoming
<evoxy> can someone tell me if there's  a summarize program?
<abushafi> al sllllam
<moustafa> How to remove a launcher panel from the Applications ?
<evoxy> in the cli?
<evoxy> please?
<bruenig> RivaeAerya, there is a big list there, just look at all of them, youOS seems to be the most popular desktoptwo also
<abushafi> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Gnea> evoxy: summarize what?
<evoxy> Gnea: just type summarize in the terminal
<evoxy> and tell me if it exists
<bruenig> ryan__, there you go, that is where it puts them
<OmegaCenti> insmod: I haven't been able to get the whole startx thing to work quite yet.. and I am trying to focus on other things until then
<ryan__> how do I find that spot then?
<ryan__> how do I get there?
<bruenig> ryan__, paste the line that says amule-incoming
<moustafa> How to remove an  Application panel from the  ?
<bruenig> or whatever it was
<ryan__> ./.aMule/Incoming/[Codeweavers.CrossOver.Office.Professional.v6.0..for.Linux.and.Mac] .crossover-pro_6.0.0-1_i386.deb
<Gnea> evoxy: i don't think you understood the question - what do you want to summarize?
<insmod> <OmegaCenti>   grat just telling what F8 was for
<moustafa> How to remove an  Application panel?
<evoxy> Gnea: text
<moustafa> it's not work
<bruenig> ryan__, open the file browser, press ctrl + h, you will see a directory called .aMule go in there
<moustafa> so i want to remove it
<evoxy> so does ubuntu have the summarize command?
<Gnea> evoxy: that doesn't say anything.
<Gnea> evoxy: do you mean summarize from OSX?
<ryan__> damm thank you
<ryan__> yeyyyyyyyy
<OmegaCenti> Where does the startup info go? what log?
<ryan__> what's a good rootkit scanner?
<insmod> <OmegaCenti> /varlog/messages
<evoxy> Gnea:no
<insmod> <OmegaCenti> /var/log/messages
<ryan__> or virus scanner?
<Gnea> evoxy: no one really knows what you're talking about unless you elaborate on it.
<RivaeAerya> bruenig: i'm staying with Netvibes
<starz> here's a good one:
<evoxy> Gnea: i want to know if there's a summarize prog
<vzduch> moustafa: sorry to say that, but your English is a pain in the rectum.. I at least don't get what you want
<NaNO2x> how do i unmount the hd now?
<evoxy> in ubuntu
<bruenig> RivaeAerya, but this is the same everywhere and has everything, it is all the good things of netvibes plus some
<evoxy> its name is "summarize"
<moustafa> Can nobody help me please?
<starz> made a file ......... on desktop, deleted it and it didnt actually disappear - any clue why? gonna try killing nautilus and see if thats the prob
<Gnea> yes, but what does it DO?
<evoxy> so just write that in the term
<bruenig> evoxy, what is summarize supposed to do
<moustafa> Look man
<RivaeAerya> bruenig: EyeOS is kinda incomplete
<intelikey> is there any concivable use for flash on a low end machine ?
<evoxy> summarize text
<Gnea> evoxy: that's too vague, can't help you, sorry.
<moustafa> I have installed RealPlayer 10
<ryan__> can you create shortcuts in ubuntu?
<starz> well bingo that fixed it.. but i wonder why that happened
<ryan__> shortcuts to files or folders?
<vzduch> NaNO2x: sudo umount /dev/$insertDeviceNameHere
<starz> ryan__, yeah there are a number of ways
<bruenig> ryan__, yeah where do you want the shortcut to that incoming folder to go
<insmod> <OmegaCenti> ls /var/log/
<starz> yeah
<ryan__> yes
<ryan__> I do
<OmegaCenti> insmod: got it thanks
<bruenig> ryan__, where at, the desktop?
<ryan__> yes
<starz> if you have write permission in a folder right click and select make shortcut from gnome
<kane77> how come some packages are backported as soon as released and some just wait for ubuntu+1 (eg amarok is backported, xmoto is not...)??
<ryan__> or home
<starz> if not in command line:
<ryan__> or the home folder
<moustafa> The dictionary folder of my RealPlayer 10 has been on my desk top
<starz> ln -s /place/your/linking/from linkname
<somedrew> evoxy, check out libots from arch's repos
<moustafa> i want to change his location
<starz> and do in place you wanna access link from
<moustafa> but when i do that , it's doesn't work
<bruenig> ryan__, do this "ln -s ~.aMule/Incoming/ ~/Incoming
<bruenig> "
<starz> or right click on desktop and select create launcher and go about filling it it
<bruenig> ryan__, do this "ln -s ~/.aMule/Incoming/ ~/Incoming" for got the /
<starz> it in**
<H-Y-P-E-R> is there a channel for WUBI the ubuntu for windows?
<insmod> <OmegaCenti> mc is your friend it is alinux version of the old norton commander -- midnight comander -- editer viewer etc
<bruenig> H-Y-P-E-R, no
<bruenig> H-Y-P-E-R, I thought that was an installer?
<H-Y-P-E-R> it is
<ryan__> thanksssssssssssssssssssssss
<ryan__> goodnight
<H-Y-P-E-R> its just i dont want to have to download the alternative cd it uses when i have a UBUNTU disk here with me
<Memories> hello all
<bruenig> H-Y-P-E-R, pop the ubuntu disk in and use that instead then
<Memories> im trying to upgrade from efgy to feisty where i face a "failed to fetch " error how can i resovle tht ?!
<Ajc> Hi all - am looking for some help re my Canoscan - device mgr sees is, but Xsane doesn't
<intelikey> Memories uninstall what ever it failed on
<Memories> edgy*
<bejo-> test
<Memories> intelikey well when i hit close it cleans up everything and gets back to edgy
<intelikey> yeah and uninstall what it failed to fetch Memories   then try again.
<Memories> intelikey could you guide me through it plz! im a newbie..
<insmod> <Ajc> edit and write the saned config -- all auto if it's HP
<H-Y-P-E-R> bruengig do i need to tell the installer to use the disk or will it just figure it out?
<insmod> <Ajc> or contact canon for beter support :P
<Ajc> <insmod> it's a canoscan usb
<moustafa> How can I show the hidden files & folders?
<Gnea> moustafa: ls -al
<insmod> <Ajc> just follow the saned man page and you are good
<Mez> what Graphics card would people reccomend for a new build and Linux compatibility?
<Ajc> <insmod> contacted and left message with Canon a short while ago ...
<insmod> <Ajc> just buy HP lol
<intelikey> Memories sorry pretty busy,  but someone in here can
<Memories> intelikey its ok thanks foir pointing out the way though :)
<roho> Mez: see the hardware compatibility list
<roho> !hardware
<insmod> <Ajc> they write linux drivers and gui progs for them
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Ajc> <insmod> the saned main page is where ?
<insmod> <Ajc> epson is ok as well -- but canon eek -- you have to do it on your own no help from them
<Memories> intelikey would there b any harm done if i booted with my first edgy ditro (the one i installed from the cd its old) and updated from it! instead of upgrading from the updated edgy!
<insmod> <Ajc> man sane
<moustafa> I want to unhidden this folder on my desktop ( .RealPlayer ) , How?
<insmod> <moustafa> remove .
<moustafa> How?
<zho> mv
<moustafa> Thank you
<insmod> <moustafa> mv .RealPlayer RealPlayer
<zho> mv .RealPlayer RealPlayer
<moustafa> Thanks alot
<Ajc> <insmod> got it ... will hv a gander there ... thx
<Memories> moustafa min wein 7adrtak
<Ajc> c-ya
<insmod> <moustafa> or man bash and figure it out
<moustafa> hehehehe
<moustafa> Egypt Cairo
<moustafa> Pyramids st.
<Memories> moustafa k :)
<moustafa> Nice to meet you
<Memories> moustafa mberi7 we had amro mousa msharifna :P
<moustafa> Thank you
<moustafa> Thanks man
<_olaf> how do i fix this anti-aliasing problem?
<_olaf> some things get smoothed and some do not
<_olaf> after i downloaded some packages
<_olaf> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fontconfig/+bug/63403
<_olaf> there are bug reports all over but no solution anywhere
<moustafa> I want to specify directory
<moustafa> for realplayer
<moustafa> I changed his location
<moustafa> It doesn't work
<moustafa> Could not launch menu item
<moustafa> Failed to execute child process "realplay" (No such file or directory)
<moustafa> I want to specify directory
<insmod> <moustafa> man ln -s
<moustafa> Thank you
<moustafa> How insmod?
<insmod> <moustafa> in a term type  ----     man ln -s
<moustafa> ok
<insmod> <moustafa> in a term type  ----     man ln
<moustafa> Thank you
<moustafa> I will try
<insmod> night off to go watch reno 911
* insmod insmod-away
<kipseron> somone can help me when i log into the ubuntu i get the windows without borders and when i type in console metacity its fix it but i want that when i get into the system its work well how do i fix it
<Topsun> kipseron: since when is the system actin like this and what have you done?
<NeoGeo64> how much does ubuntu cost
<NeoGeo64> for a 10 user license
<kipseron> topsun
<Ausicaemia> Ubuntu is free. Full stop.
<kazim59> NeoGeo64: $100 per user license
<kipseron> i dont understand the question
<kipseron> ?
<Ausicaemia> I have a question, I'm installing Feisty using the Alternate CD, both the disk and the image are correctly md5'd and verified.
<Topsun> kipseron: does the system have no no borders since installation?
<kipseron> no i remove today kubuntu
<kipseron> and install ubuntu
<Ausicaemia> Yet when I start it up and beegin the process, it always hangs at 6%, while loading module trm290
<kipseron> and after the install
<kipseron> i login into the system
<Ausicaemia> Anybody know what is going on/how I can solve the problem?
<kipseron> and i see that no borders to the windows
<kipseron> the top border of the windows
<kipseron> is missing
<kipseron> i can move the windows or minimize
<kipseron> can't
<NeoGeo64> sounds like you have that shi!tty windows effects turned on
<NeoGeo64> it doesnt even work right
<NeoGeo64> i dont know why ubuntu included it, it doesnt work.
<NeoGeo64> turn it off
<NeoGeo64> will fix your problem
<Topsun> or the profile is damaged
<NeoGeo64> doubt it
<kipseron> no
<kipseron> i dont turned on the windows
<NeoGeo64> he has the windows fx on, why did ubuntu include them
<kipseron> effects
<NeoGeo64> they dont work
<Ausicaemia> So does anyone know what the problem is with my install process?
<Topsun> Ausicaemia: maybe you can prohibit the loading of that module?
<Ausicaemia> I've done that
<kipseron> topsun
<GeekMaster1> Anyone here have an experience with VMWare?
<Ausicaemia> It just hangs at the module immediately after it.
<kipseron> so you have soultion for me
<kipseron> ?
<maeth> i dont get it... whats wrong with this line? gpg -recv-keys 81836EBF
<starz> maeth, you did a sudo apt-get update
<starz> what is the url that its complaining about
<Topsun> kipseron: try to create a new user and check if there are the same problems, if not you have to remove the gnome profile files / directories in your home dir
<maeth> GeekMaster1, i have been using a lot the wmware with a winxp machine
<maeth> starz, yes
<maeth> starz, i added the repository that says in the tutorial in the sources.list and everything
<Ausicaemia> I'm so tired, been trying to install Feisty since midnight last night.
<Ausicaemia> Breezy was never problematic.
<Ausicaemia> Haha.
<maeth> starz, still , when i do that line, it says "cant open" , i tried with sudo and still the same...
<Topsun> Ausicaemia: do you have a special system? laptop, ...
<Ausicaemia> Nope.
<Ausicaemia> Just a desktop.
<maeth> Ausicaemia, what video card u have?
<maeth> Ausicaemia, did you order free cds or did you download it?
<Ausicaemia> Its onboard on this machine, a SiS chipset.
<Ausicaemia> Had no problems withit on Breezy Badger, so I can't understand why it has problems now.
<Ausicaemia> This is a downloaded image.
<maeth> Ausicaemia, k
<Ausicaemia> I've tried 3 different mirrors, and they all md5'd and verified perfectly before and after burning.
<GeekMaster1> maeth: This is Vista, bu tI don't think there is much of a difference with what I need to do, bu tit is complicated. Can you please IM me @ AIM: danielmichel0101 Yahoo~: danielmichel0101 MSN: danielmichel0101@hotmail.com ICQ: 488336961 GTalk: xcingix@gmail.com
<maeth> Ausicaemia, did u format the partition?
<maeth> GeekMaster1, what it is that u need to do?
<GeekMaster1> I need to run it headless.
<Ausicaemia> There is a 10gb section of continuous free space I want it to use.
<Ausicaemia> I have no other operating systems on the drive, just a 27gb FAT32 partition I use for storage.
<maeth> GeekMaster1, still windows vista in vmware is still in experimental stage and i wouldnt recommend it
<GeekMaster1> maeth: I need to do what is described in this guide - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=433359&highlight=vmware
<maeth> GeekMaster1, let me check
<GeekMaster1> maeth: It's fine. Vista is running fine. What I need to do is Ubuntu related
<Ausicaemia> I'll be back in a moment.
<maeth> GeekMaster1, so, u need to integrate it?
<maeth> GeekMaster1, with ur ubuntu desktop
<GeekMaster1> maeth: I have been succesful in running VMWare and connecting to the internet. I have done EVERYTHING up to step 3
<asdasd> hello
<asdasd> can anyone help me ?
<bacon__> Is there a way to downgrade firefox in ubuntu? my install came with 2.0something but I prefer 1.5
<GeekMaster1> maeth: yes. I need to integrate it with my Ubuntu desktop. Keep in mind that I am a beginner
<bruenig> bacon__, a bit hard in ubuntu
<Ausicaemia> Okay I'm back.
<OmegaCenti> Don't know if this would be helpful to anyone nut here goes nothing:http://www.phptr.com/content/images/013147751X/downloads/013147751X_book.pdf
<asdasd> i'm looking for a free linux game, somethings thats good, and is like ultima 7, but obviously different
<asdasd> can anyone suggest anything ?
<maeth> GeekMaster1, sorry dude .. cant help u there.. i havent done it
<bacon__> my hatred for 2.0 is sufficient to fuel a decent bit of effort
<GeekMaster1> maeth: Step 3: Configure your Windows Virtual Machine" I have no tdone that yet
<GeekMaster1> Does anyone else have any experience with VMWare?
<GeekMaster1> maeth: Thank you
<maeth> GeekMaster1, wait...
<Ausicaemia> So yeah, the installation hangs at 6%, while loading module trn290.
<maeth> GeekMaster1, did u install vmware tools?
<Ausicaemia> And when I disable that module, it just hangs on the next one.
<maeth> GeekMaster1, the cd drivers that come with vmware?
<Ausicaemia> So is there something I can do to actually make it complete?
<bacon__> I mess with vmware a lot but never did vista
<maeth> GeekMaster1, it helps u with the fix the mouse problem
<maeth> GeekMaster1, and configures it
<msl> GeekMaster1: Did you notice that the tutorial is for virtualbox, which is an alternative to vmware
<GeekMaster1> maeth: yes. ALL my drivers are working and I did install VMtools
<GeekMaster1> msl: Yes I noticed. That's why I asked for help in here
<maeth> GeekMaster1, k... thats as far as i go :p
<maeth> GeekMaster1, yes.. msl has a point, the tutorial is for virtualbox and not for Vmware
<GeekMaster1> maeth: my mouse is working flawlessly
<GeekMaster1> I just need to integrate it with Ubuntu
<maeth> GeekMaster1, if u are using Virtualbox that tutorial wont work for u
<alexius> hi
<maeth> GeekMaster1, check if u are runing virtualbox or vmware...
<asdasd> geekmaster - are you trying to get ubuntu on vmware?
<alexius> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XGjkyZU2oY
<maeth> asdasd, he is runing windows vista
<Javid> That's better.. xchat pains me
<maeth> asdasd, in ubuntu...
<asdasd> so am i
<GeekMaster1> math: people HAVE integrated VMWare with Ubuntu with Vista. Some aspects of that tutorial DO work with VMWare. I just don't kknow how to do it.
<asdasd> i still run ubunu as well
<Ausicaemia> Man this is so annoying.
<asdasd> heres a pre made image
<asdasd> http://www.thoughtpolice.co.uk/vmware/
<Javid> Can anyone help me downgrade firefox?
<GeekMaster1> maeth: VirtualBox does no twork fo rme
<asdasd> just grab vmware server and run it
<Ausicaemia> I just read a forum thread about a guy who found a fix, but he didn't say how.
<newuser> hi everybody.. in beryl how to separate all the taskbar and show it all in one display?
<Ausicaemia> *bashes head on table*
<maeth> GeekMaster1, then u shouldnt use that tutorial, u cant do that...
<Ausicaemia> brb
<asdasd> geekmaster - use the vmware image thats allready made of ubuntu thats here ---->  http://www.thoughtpolice.co.uk/vmware/
<msl> GeekMaster1: I think post #20 from that tutorial that you found may hold the answer.  I have never done it myself, so I don't know
<maeth> does anyone have been able to install compiz fusion???
<newuser> hi everybody.. in beryl how to separate all the taskbar and show it all in one display?
<Javid> Is there an equivalent to ndiswrapper for sound drivers?
<Ausicaemia> Okay I'm back.
<Ausicaemia> maeth: Do you have any idea what is wrong?
<Ausicaemia> Since you answered me earlier.
<moustafa> I want to change a file icon please
<maeth> Ausicaemia, cant tell... what is the error?, u put the live cd (the same now in feisty)
<moustafa> I want to change a file icon please
<Ausicaemia> Not the liveCD
<maeth> Ausicaemia, and simply doesnt run ok?
<Ausicaemia> The Alternate cd.
<maeth> Ausicaemia, Alternate?
<newuser> hello.... someone... please help me..
<Ausicaemia> Yeah, the text based one.
<Ausicaemia> With no LiveCD functionality.
<maeth> Ausicaemia, in 7.04 i comes only 1 cd
<Ausicaemia> No.. it has an alternate version
<Ausicaemia> Because I downloaded it from the Ubuntu website
<Ausicaemia> and I have 3 different iso's of it right here.
<Ausicaemia> From 3 different mirrors.
<maeth> Ausicaemia, mm... havent used that one.. i have only installed it from the live dvd :D
<Ausicaemia> Well I'm about to try the Desktop one again
<OmegaCenti> I have about a hundred of these messages in dmesg: [ 6311.760000]  ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting. Any idea whats going on?
<maeth> Ausicaemia, its a great version , try downloading the live install of 7.04
<Ausicaemia> Didn't work last time, but I think there were some bad sectors or something.
<maeth> Ausicaemia, that can explain it...
<Ausicaemia> I'll report back.
<Ausicaemia> Brb.
<newuser>  in beryl how to separate all the taskbar and show it all in one display?
<OmegaCenti> Is it possible to upgrade to hoary?
<Ausicaemia> Well, there were no bad sectors on the alternate one, but on the LiveCD I used first off there were
<MrOtacon> Hey guys, can you setup autologin in KDE?
<Ausicaemia> So I got the Alternate one, and ran into the 6% problem.
<vecina> libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory   <---- Solution? :(
<moustafa> I want to change a file icon please
<Ausicaemia> Anyway brb.
<maeth> Ausicaemia, then again... try downloading the other version...
<vecina> Because, i installed libncurses 5 :/
<MrOtacon> nm - found it :)
<vecina> I want to install peerguardian, but it  just cant find libncurses.so.5, whatever on earth that is. I installed every freaking "curses" package i could find
<maeth> i have installed compiz ,and now i tried to install compiz manager
<maeth> the thing is , its asking me , wich compiz manager, compiz or compiz real?
<Andeh> Hey, I downloaded a GAIM perl plugin. Where do I put it?
<hc_> Hello!
<alin> hy
<hc_> Anyone here familiar with oidentd or any other identds?
<alin> is it possible to run other OS allready installed with virtualbox?
<hc_> I have 6 IP-s for my server (local IPs, 192.168.1.X-range). Before I allocated the extra 5, oidentd worked perfect. Now it don't.
<hc_> Any suggestions how to solve it?
<OmegaCenti> Are the commands strace and ltrace useful to a slightly new linux user?
<BloodHunter> hi
<BloodHunter> i could need some help :P
<roho> OmegaCenti: no
<hc_> BloodHunter: well, ask then.
<BloodHunter> downloaded ubuntu 7.04 burned it
<BloodHunter> i have got 10gb of unused space ( unpartioned )
<BloodHunter> but
<BloodHunter> when i boot with ubuntu cd and start the installation
<BloodHunter> when iam at the partition manager
<BloodHunter> it doesnt show me anything only my harddrive ( i can only format it all or nothing )
<Andeh>  I downloaded a GAIM perl plugin. Where do I put it?
<moustafa> I want to change a file icon please
<BloodHunter> want to install a dual boot with Vista ultimate :9
<hc_> BloodHunter: You have to choose to use the manual partition
<roho> moustafa: it's easy.  just like windows
<moustafa> How?
<BloodHunter> i did
<roho> Andeh: i think you load it from gaim itself
<BloodHunter> but there i only could create a new empty partition table ... and that would have deleted all files
<Andeh> roho: um... how?
<roho> heh
<bluebanana> Hello. It's the first time I've plugged in a printer (brother MFC 210C) into my Ubuntu computer. Will it print? Please help a newbie
<roho> Andeh: ok, how'd you get the plugin to begin with?
<Andeh> roho: Internet
<roho> k
<Andeh> roho : XD
<Andeh> roho: Where do i put it so it shows up in the GAIM Plugins window?
<Andeh> I did this ages ago and i copied it to a folder but there werent any .pl files in it and it still didnt show up
<roho> did you check to see if it's in the plugin list?
<Kprofthreat> How do you force terminate a program again?
<xst> In feisty .Xdefaults / .Xresources is apparently not read upon login as in edgy. I used to configure the font size of emacs in here. What should I do now?
<Andeh> roho: No, cause it's on my desktop
<roho> what's the name of the plugin?
<AMD-ubuntuPOWEo> hi , i installed vmware-server and by exident i boot into my ubuntu os (it was already  loaded), now when i try any boot into ubuntu the normal way it wont load. it complians about  gdm and i cannot install the nvidia drivers. envy  complians about permitions and that its read only.
<Andeh> roho: gaimbot.pl
<maeth> i installed compiz fusion, but i dont have a window manager...
<maeth> i tried to install emerald
<bluebanana> I went to System/Administration/Printing. The program was able to detect  my printer as Brother MFC 210C, but when I press Forward, the model of my printer is not in the list. What to i do? Is this a bug?
<maeth> but when i start it , it says "core dumped"
<Andeh> roho: Ummmm?
<nuked_omen> maeth: i thought emerald should be used with beryl, not compiz
<hc_> I have 6 IP-s for my server (local IPs, 192.168.1.X-range). Before I allocated the extra 5, oidentd worked perfect. Now it doesn't. Any ideas how to solve it?
<maeth> nuked_omen, that could explain a lot :P
<maeth> nuked_omen, what should i do then?
<roho> Andeh: just a sec
<Andeh> k
<AMD-ubuntuPOWEo> guys?
<nuked_omen> maeth: install beryl?
<msl> AMD-ubuntuPOWEo: You mean that you ran the raw disk copy of your already running ubuntu instance?
<maeth> nuked_omen, but compiz fusion is better than beryl... its the fusion with compiz and beryl
<roho> Andeh: well, first of all, it's alpha software
<theme> I view an ungodly amount of pornography. How do I prevent it from showing up in 'recent documents' without needing to clear manually every time?
<roho> which means it's still being heavily tested by developers
<Andeh> roho: Um... k...
<Andeh> roho: But WHERE are the gimp PERL plugins stored!?
<Andeh> lol
<AMD-ubuntuPOWEo> msl yes
<roho> gimp?
<roho> i thought you said gaim
<roho> yeah, you were
<Andeh> roho: I did
<Andeh> lol sorry
<theme> Anyone know?
<AMD-ubuntuPOWEo> not intentionally thou
<roho> ok, heh
<Andeh> theme: View it online using a firefox extension that disables logging when you enable it and starts again when you disable it lol
<roho> well, there is a directory called .gaim in your home directory
<pihus> What could be wrong that my ubuntu doesn't show information bout my laptop's battery? It used to show...
<Andeh> roho: Yes...
<AMD-ubuntuPOWEo> i think evey thing is messed up now ?
<pihus> I already tried the previous kernel but that also didn't work
<roho> but that doesn't have plugins in it
<Andeh> roho: Indeed
<msl> AMD-ubuntuPOWEo: I have almost done the same thing many times :)
<roho> hm
<theme> Andeh: I need to download and save said porn, since it's in .mpg format and the totem-xine browser plugin is broken.
<msl> AMD-ubuntuPOWEo: I would guess that there are some lock files hanging around, but I don't know for sure.
<Andeh> theme: I was joking lol.
<rumplewhatshisna> Anybody who can help me get X up and running on Feisty 7.04?
<Andeh> theme: Um... use VLC?
<Andeh> lol
<rumplewhatshisna> I know just about enough get myself in trouble.
<theme> Andeh: I'm quite serious. Bondage tends to freak out my grandmother.
<maeth> nuked_omen, ok, i found the problem.. but i cant fix it... can u help me?
<Andeh> theme: She uses your account?
<AMD-ubuntuPOWEo> msl so i didnt not have to reinstall the nvidia driver ?
<roho> that porn
<roho> it'll get ya
<theme> Andeh: I'd rather not keep multiple accounts on my laptop.
<Andeh> theme: If she knows to look into your recent documents for your porn, you might as well give her a seperate account
<Andeh> theme: lol
<nuked_omen> maeth: spit it out, if i can't help, someone else might
<Andeh> theme: Well letting them use your account then trying to stop them from seeing your stuff is a bit hard
<maeth> nuked_omen, the thing is , it installed compiz, but it didnt install compiz fusion cause a repository a gpg key isnt working
<AMD-ubuntuPOWEo> msl you are right thats what ther terminal kept on saying cant blah blah "lock" blah blah file.
<maeth> nuked_omen, this is the gpg key that it says in the tutorial : KEY=81836EBF; gpg keyserver subkeys.pgp.net recv $KEY && gpg export armor $KEY | sudo apt-key add -
<theme> Andeh: True, but Firefox's Distrust extension tends to work well. I just don't want recent documents saved because I don't need it anyway.
<roho> Andeh: where the heck did you hear about this plugin?
<maeth> nuked_omen, its not working
<roho> i've been all over the web having a lot of trouble
<Andeh> theme: Umm... well the only way i can think of would be not to open them through NAUTILUS, maybe another filer or through another video viewer
<msl> AMD-ubuntuPOWEo: I think I would start by clearing out /tmp and restart to see if the lockfile errors go away.    sudo rm -rf /tmp/*
<Andeh> theme: oh, in that case, i'd google something like "ubuntu disable recent documents"
<Andeh> roho: Internet
<nuked_omen> maeth: try another repository
<theme> Andeh: That's a good idea, and I didn't think of that. Thanks.
<Andeh> theme: no problem :)
<steven43126> theme, u can disable recent documents using the gconf editor
<roho> no, but where?
<roho> seriously
<roho> it's alpha
<roho> i can't get perl to run it
<AMD-ubuntuPOWEo> msl thanks
<maeth> nuked_omen, like what?
<AMD-ubuntuPOWEo> brb
<nuked_omen> maeth: #ubuntu-effects might help you better.. it did help me a couple of times
<Andeh> roho: So i need to run it SEPERATELY? The file doesnt look like it was intended standalone, there must be a gimp perl plugin extension or something
<roho> it's a perl script
<roho> so perl has to interpret it
<gtk> I've aproble with the programms that execute with boot
<roho> there's no documentation for this plugin
<roho> plus, i can't run it without an error
<Andeh> hey
<Andeh> theme: I have something for you
<Andeh> theme: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-66821.html
<Andeh> :)
<gtk> where are the file with the boot programms definitions
<Andeh> roho: Ok, do you know any programmable BOTS for GAIM then?
<maeth> nuked_omen, k
<roho> Andeh: sorry.
<Andeh> Damn... theme left
<Andeh> Oh hi
<Andeh> lol
<Fabio__|> hello, from the command line, i want to find the latest added/modified file in a directory (and sub-directory) i know there is the "find" command, but i don't find any option about the possibility to "order" the result by modification date.. thank
<Andeh> theme: I have something for you
<Andeh> theme: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-66821.html
<gtk> I need heltp!...
<gtk> help
<roho> Andeh: what i would do is wait until gaimbot comes out of testing
<roho> or at least beta
<steven43126> Fabio__|,  use find as you normally would, make sure to output the results including the modification date and then pipe the results to sort
<Andeh> roho: Uuummm... i need a GAIM bot, i don't mind which one
<gtk> thanks for no help!
<Andeh> roho: And that one's been unchanged since 2002 apparently, so i'm not WAITING for it to develop further lol
<vzduch> GAIM bot?
<roho> Andeh: http://www.digitalpeer.com/id/gaim
<Ausicaemia> Okay, I got it working!
<steven43126> Fabio__|,  check out the sort man page you can select the Coulomb to sort on
<Ausicaemia> But there's only one problem, when UUID or uSplash or whatever its called now is doing its thing
<Andeh> gtk: You want to edit the GRUB boot menu?
<roho> vzduch: it's an AI thing.  it asks you questions and learns things from you.  it's a toy, really.
<Ausicaemia> my monitor complains about the input range not being supported
<Ausicaemia> What can I do to fix that?
<vzduch> *omfg*
<Andeh> roho: That one's PERL too, i need to run it SEPERATELY?
<Andeh> roho: I found that one 2 weeks ago and i couldnt find where to put it
<roho> i'm sorry
<steven43126> Ausicaemia, you need to set the terminal resolution i think in menu.lst something to the equivelant of vga=791
<roho> good luck
<Andeh> roho: So i need to run it with perl while gaim is running?
<thufir007> anyone here have a samsung ml 2510 printer?
<thufir007> if so, how did you install the driver stuff?
<Andeh> ok, .... bye
<roho> Andeh: i
<roho> no!
<ubuntuEdgy> lsm
<Andeh> what?
<Andeh> lol
<roho> just put it in ~/.gaim
<roho> then restart gaim
<Andeh> roho: Umm
<Andeh> Ok
<roho> see if it shows up in the plugin list
<ubuntuEdgy> sudo rm -rf /tmp/* worked
<ubuntuEdgy> im so happy
<ubuntuEdgy> ;)
<roho> Andeh: rehi
<roho> Andeh: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=455608
<Ausicaemia> Sweet, thanks.
<steven43126> exit
<Andeh> roho: um, not it didnt show u
<roho> hm.
<Fabio__|> steven43126: thanks, but which program can i use after pipe to sort files? thank
<Andeh> gtg
<steven43126> Fabio__|, sort
<roho> well, at least i spent half an hour trying to help her
<roho> gaim sucks anyway
<Shadowpillar> anyone here have issues with feisty's madwifi drivers?
<steven43126> Fabio__|, type man sort
<Shadowpillar> I cant seem to connect to any APs
<Shadowpillar> no matter what
<Shadowpillar> one keeps asking for the WEP key despite it being the correct key
<Andeh> roho: That doesnt help
<Shadowpillar> I know because that's my AP :/
<roho> Andeh: well, i'm sorry. i can't help you anymore.
<roho> i have no idea
<roho> heh
<Andeh> roho: great
<Andeh> bye
<gtk> I want that pidgin start when system starts... How can I do that?
<Ausicaemia> steven43126, where do I enter the vga=791?
<Fabio__|> steven43126: thanks
<Shadowpillar> gtk: just have gnome remember your session
<Shadowpillar> and dont close gaim before you log out ;)
<gtk> thanks
<steven43126> at the end of your kopt line in menu.lst it will be commented out read the notes above the line
<steven43126> Fabio__|, i have a better solution
<Ausicaemia> Can you be a little more general?
<Ausicaemia> You mean in GRUB?
<steven43126> Fabio__|, man ls, ls has an option to sort by date --sort=access
<Fabio__|> steven43126: i have found a good way :) find -printf "%T+ %f \n" | sort
<gtk> If choose to shave the session... works!
<steven43126> Fabio__|, that works too ;)
<francois_fon> yep les gars
<Fabio__|> steven43126: thanks have a good day
<steven43126> Fabio__|, np u too
<wigfreitz> How do I install flash on feisty?
<chaosite> hello...
<nuked_omen> wigfreitz: on firefox?
<chaosite> can anyone help me with this? http://ti.sh.nu/stash/badooo.png
<Ausicaemia> steven43126, Where did you say? Do I enter the vga thing in the GRUB menu?
<roho> wigfreitz: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<nuked_omen> wtf?
<mypapit> wtf too
<roho> wigfreitz: in fact, read that whole guide.
<wigfreitz> nuked_omen, roho: yes, I tried apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree but I got E: Package flashplugin-nonfree has no installation candidate. I think the sources.list on ubuntuguide is broken :-(
<Gnea> Ausicaemia: edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst and add vga=791 to the end of the 'kernel' line
<steven43126> Ausicaemia, in /boot/menu.lst there is a line that looks like kopt=root=/dev/sda ro vga=791
<marcin_ant> hi guys I'm trying to instal mailscanner package on feisty but I get dpkg: error processing package in post-installation script
<steven43126> Ausicaemia, the path is actually /boot/grub/menu.lst
<roho> wigfreitz: worked for me
<marcin_ant> is this some known bug? could someone help me with this?
<steven43126> Ausicaemia, you put options there you want to passed to the kernel, and they won't be overwritten when new kernels are installed
<Gnea> Ausicaemia: should look similar to this (just don't use resume!): http://perso.ens-lyon.fr/fabrice.rastello/X300/ALL//boot/grub/menu.lst
<wigfreitz> specifically which repository is flashplugin-nonfree stored in?
<roho> wigfreitz: search for it in synaptic and it will tell you
<nuked_omen> wigfreitz: go to barbie.com.. then firefox will ask you to install a plugin, do it from within firefox, not synaptic or apt-get
<wigfreitz> nuked_omen: ??
<nuked_omen> wigfreitz: yeah, do it
<wigfreitz> nuked_omen: that just takes you to adobe downloads
<nuked_omen> yeah, so?
<wigfreitz> nuked_omen: where you can download the tar.bz2
<nuked_omen> wigfreitz: no, it downloads and installs the plugin
<wigfreitz> nuked_omen: really? not on mine
<nuked_omen> IIRC
<nuked_omen> i installed flash a long time ago, so you're probably right
<nuked_omen> wigfreitz: well, why not install it for the tar.bz2 file?
<C-gatopardo> hello
<C-gatopardo> O bien, hola
<wigfreitz> nuked_omen: what, compile it?
<CNTRLX> how can i re write my floppy disc from terminal?
<C-gatopardo> bye
<nuked_omen> yeah
<wigfreitz> nuked_omen: I might as well compile from the repro sources
<DaBigShow> whats up ppl
<Lekrem> does anyone know a good program to make animated gifs with?
<wigfreitz> Lekrem: Imagemagick
<Gnea> Lekrem: gimp
<chaosite> Lekrem: imagemagick, mencoder
* Ireal weaves
<Lekrem> gimp can make animated images?
<Gnea> yes.
<Lekrem> wow
<Lekrem> gimp rules
<wigfreitz> Lekrem:Gnea: I never got that working
<Gnea> i've made lots with it :)
<Ireal> each frame is a layer
<Gnea> what Ireal said
<supremesonic> !bruteforce
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bruteforce - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<supremesonic> !brute
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brute - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<supremesonic> anyone have a example on how to make a simple brute force within C?
<domas> lol
<Enselic__> supremesonic: bruteforcing a solution means trying all possible combinations and choosing the best
<chaosite> no one wants to help me with my broken openoffice?
<Gnea> supremesonic: why?
<domas> supremesonic: for(;;) {}
<Ireal> look at john ;P
<domas> supremesonic: this is real brute force! :)
<Frogzoo_> chaosite: you look like you've selected the wingdings font
<Enselic__> domas: that's hardly bruteforce...
<supremesonic> becuase I made my own hash encoding, and I wanna see how the chance are for things getting the same result
<domas> busywait is brute-force enough ;-p
<chaosite> Frogzoo_: yeah. But I didn't. And even if I did, I can't really change it back without using the menus - which i can't read.
<Frogzoo_> chaosite: check all font settings in sys -> prefs -> font - especially "application"
<Enselic__> endlessloops has nothing to do with bruteforcing
<domas> brute-force of doing nothing
<crdlb> supremesonic, this is not the right channel for that
<crdlb> try ##c maybe
<Frogzoo_> chaosite: all menus, or just oo ?
<chaosite> Frogzoo_: just oo
<domas> Enselic__: oh come on. not everyone understands bruteforceing as narrow as you do :)
<Enselic__> domas: as a programmer I tend to be picky about these things :)
<domas> Enselic__: as a consultant I can evade pretty much anything ;-p
<supremesonic> im just gonna try my way forward.
<Enselic__> domas: :D
<supremesonic> Recursion with for loop, would probely do it
<Frogzoo_> chaosite: maybe close oo, delete .openoffice.org2 & try again
<Frogzoo_> chaosite: maybe close oo, delete ~/.openoffice.org2 & try again
<vecina> Does anyone here use MoBlock or Peerguardian?
<Gnea> wigfreitz: http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/Simple_Animations/
<supremesonic> anyone here are very good with math ?
<Enselic__> supremesonic: pretty good
<Gnea> supremesonic: 1+1=2
<supremesonic> gnea, pff newbie 1+1 = 3 :)
<supremesonic> hi
<uptownben> Hi All..  Something happened during my XUBUNTU install and it did not finish completely. I'm installing on a thinkpad x24 with a CF card.. the installation went VERY slowly (took about 5 hours).. it seems to have just stopped towards the end.. I can boot the system I get a console login.. (no X).. it seems like everything was installed..but a few things are wierd.. 1. there is no inittab (is that normal?), the machine doesnt boot into X..
<vecina> If you send a p2p ip blocker a request to ping a site... say, riaa.com... and get a bunch of "package filtered" messages, that means its workingr ight?
<Enselic__> supremesonic: why do you wonder?
<uptownben> 2. I cant get the mouse to work when I run startx manually
<Enselic__> uptownben: did you cancel the installation or did you let it finnish?
<uptownben> any idea how I can get the system to complete the last steps of theinstall?
<supremesonic> enselic__,  wanna help me calculate the chance of data would give the same result in my hash algorithm ?
<Gnea> supremesonic: (2x+3)*(4x-3)=81, x=3  :P
<Blissex> uptownben: recent Ubuntu versions use a different 'init', so that may explain the lack of '/etc/inittab'.
<Frogzoo_> vecina: peer guardian works
<supremesonic> gnea, :)
<uptownben> I didn't cancel.. when I came back to check on my machine (after 5 or 6 hours) it was at a black screen and not responding to keyboard presses.
<Enselic__> supremesonic: how does the hash algorithm work?
<chaosite> Frogzoo_: it was the font in sys->pref->fonts O.o
<Lekrem> does ubuntu support animated backgrounds?
<chaosite> Frogzoo_: it was set to dingbats
<chaosite> Frogzoo_: probably my sister wanted "pretty fonts"
<vecina> Frogzoo_: Well i have moblock on now... i coudlnt get peer guardian because the only package for it is 32 bit :/ it didnt recognize the existance of libncurses5
<Gnea> Lekrem: if you install E17
<chaosite> Frogzoo_: thanks man!
<vecina> Frogzoo_: Which believe me, is installed :/
<Lekrem> Gnea: E17?
<Ausicaemia> steven43126, nope, didn't do it.
<Gnea> Lekrem: www.enlightenment.org
<supremesonic> can we talk privaly, its pretty new :) don't want some newbie to take credit if its actually good encoding.
<Frogzoo_> vecina: you need to read the install docs
<Ausicaemia> Still giving me "input not supported" floating around in a little box, until ubuntu is finished booting
<Enselic__> uptownben: well that sounds as if the installatin didn't complete correctly, I'd recomend a reinstall and being close to the computer to look for error messages
<Blissex> uptownben: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReplacementInit for 'init'. As to the many hours etc. I'd suspect some hw problem, from poorly readable CD to something worse.
<Ausicaemia> Then I finally get a GUI
<supremesonic> one second gotta restart my irc client
<vecina> Frogzoo_: I just went to a HOWTO on the ubuntu forums and followed it. It installed using the deb off sourceforge fine... but when i treid to run it it said "libcurses.so.5" is mjissing.
<Ausicaemia> Let me chat from the box itself
<Ausicaemia> Make it easier.
<Ireal> vecina: have you installed the ncurses package then ?
<uptownben> since I'm installing on a CF card I did not create a swap partition... and my machine only has 256MB RAM.. so this is probably the reason for the slow install...
<vecina> Ireal: Yeah... thats whats frustrating
<Lekrem> Gnea: will i have to stop using beryl if i get E17?
<vecina> Ireal: I like installed all of them :/
<Ireal> vecina: odd ^^
<Gnea> Lekrem: yes
<vecina> Ireal: No kidding
<Gnea> Lekrem: beryl and e17 are 2 different window managers
<wigfreitz> http://rafb.net/p/sUEo4Q35, does anyone know why I would get child process failed with apt-get?
<Ireal> perhaps you should check with ldd where he thinks the lib is
<Lekrem> Gnea
<Lekrem> Gnea: is E17 pretty good?
<vecina> Ireal: idd?
<Gnea> Lekrem: theoretically, you could install xen and ubuntu on that and run beryl regularly, and run e17 in the xen instance
<Gnea> Lekrem: i'm using it now, it's great
<Ireal> vecina: el dee dee
<Lekrem> Gnea: sweet ill try it
<Gnea> L D D
<vecina> Ireal: What do i do with this l d d?
<Gnea> Lekrem: http://www1.get-e.org/Backgrounds/Animated/
<Ireal> vecina: use it on the binary, it should give you an overview of the libs it needs including a path
<uptownben> I would realy like to try to get the mouse recongnized.. any ideas?
<Enselic__> supremesonic: started priv chat
<vecina> Ireal: seriously? hmm
<Ireal> vecina: no i'm making this up :)
<supremesonic> enselic__ yes I did.
<Gnea> uptownben: the mouse doesn't work?
<DaFreak> Anybody had experience using ventrilo in Linux via wine?
<Enselic__> supremesonic: we need to register our nicks
<supremesonic> damnit :(
<Sergo> hello
<vecina> Ireal: so, lets see... i have the package. i should install that first?
<Sergo> please help me, i got this error hello.c:1:19: error: stdio.h: No such file or directory
<vecina> Ireal: does it matter that the package explicitly says "i386" in its name when im 64 ? :/
<Enselic__> Sergo: #include <stdio.h> instead of "stdio.h"
<Lekrem> Gnea: http://www1.get-e.org/Main/Download/ ???
<supremesonic> sergo, you need to install gcc.
<wigfreitz> http://rafb.net/p/sUEo4Q35, does anyone know why I would get child process failed with apt-get?
<Ireal> supremesonic: didn't he already? he's compiling isn't he? :P
<supremesonic> sergo, sometimes gcc is on the machine without any libraries very wierd
<Ireal> vecina: on the binary you're trying to start not the .deb package
<supremesonic> !nick
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<vecina> Ireal: Oh... if i install it ill have to overwrite moblock, but i dunno if thats working anyway... its log is very... static :/
<Gnea> Lekrem: get-e are add-ons for E17
<Gnea> Lekrem: there are .deb files for ubuntu already
<Lekrem> ohh
<Gnea> Lekrem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20216
<Sergo> Enselic__: what is the difference betwen #include <stdio.h> instead of "stdio.h" ?:)
<Gnea> Sergo: apt-get install libc6-dev
<supremesonic> enselic__, can you see me /w to you?
<Enselic__> Sergo: <> looks in system paths, "" is relative to file
<vecina> Yeah, moblock conflicts with peerguardian
<Sergo> ah ok
<Sergo> i understand
<Sergo> thanks
<supremesonic> sergo, just do apt-get install gcc g++  works better
<Enselic__> supremesonic: that's not his problem :)
<ubuntuEdgy> hi guys i have vmware server i wat to boot into xp i keep getting error "Error 13: Invalid or Unsupported executable format"
<ubuntuEdgy> what can i do
<supremesonic> enselic__, DOH! sorry I see you wrote like 5times now sorry :)
<vecina> Ireal: is there any way i can check to see first whether or not "moblock" is getting the job done? the log file is just a few lines saying its started up
<Enselic__> supremesonic: and if it were he should go sudo apt-get install build build-dep
<supremesonic> enselic__ can you see that im writing private to you?
<Enselic__> sudo apt-get install build-dep*
<Enselic__> supremesonic: yeah, hang on
<user_> hey guys, can anyone tell me what difference is betwen frugal and hd install?:)
<Ausicaemia> Okay.
<supremesonic> eneselic__ I always do     sudo su;passwd    in my ubuntu version, I feel more secure following the standard :)
<xipietotec> Anyone know if the D programming language is included in the ubuntu repositories?
<Enselic__> supremesonic: what irc client do you use btw?
<Ireal> vecina: i have no idea what you're trying todo, i just read your ncurses problem ;)
<vecina> Ireal: Im trying to block aggressive IPS :P
<supremesonic> I used irssi before, now im using gaim. I need to get another one! :(
<msl> ubuntuEdgy: That is an error from grub, not from vmware-server
<Gnea> irssi > *
<Ireal> irssi ;*
<supremesonic> enselic, im not much used to irc. Never really used it
<Naked_Snake0> #ubuntu-fr
<xipietotec> xchat ftw > *
<Enselic> supremesonic: I find xchat-gnome easy to use
<oxigen> hi guys, anyone here use root-tail on gnome?
<Azul> gaim is best
<xipietotec> Enselic, xchat is better, but gnome has some features that should be in xchat proper.
<wigfreitz> Im trying to compile flashplugin-nonfree from source (apt-get install wont work) but I'm getting a child process failed. could someone take a look http://rafb.net/p/sUEo4Q35. I checked the swap and other thinks compile okay so could it be the source?
<deep> xipietotec: konversation > xchat ;D
<xipietotec> pfft
<xipietotec> it's got kde in it, no thanks
<deep> haha (:
<Azul> xipietotec: you're the man
<filanches>  /msg nickserv link filanches_ musavaitruCCi
<vecina> Ireal: libncurses.so.5 => not found
<Sergo> the stdie.h wasn't found becuse it is not present
<Kaboom> Hey can anyone help me?
<Sergo> i have to install the libs
<hangthedj> vecina: find the real libncurses.so file and then create a link to libncurses.so.5 using the main file.
<Ireal> vecina: okay, yet you have installed all the ncurses pkgs  o_O
<vecina> hangthedj: okay, ill do a search
<vecina> Ireal: yup
<aeon> WWW.FORUM.OOM.PL
<hangthedj> for example my main libncurses.so file is libncurses.so.5.5 and it links to libncurses.so.5
<vecina> Ireal: waiT! i found one i didnt try. libncurses5-dbg
<Ireal> yeah try what hangthedj said :)
<xipietotec> dammit, D is not included
<Sergo> Gnea: if i want to install an program written in C language, is libc6-dev required?
<Sergo> to install and run..
<xipietotec> Sergo, do you mean compile from source?
<Sergo> yes
<Sergo> :)
<vecina> There it is! libncurses.so.5
<Gnea> Sergo: yes, -dev installs the header (.h) files
<Gnea> Lekrem: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Nu3RIgiiX8  :)
<xipietotec> Yes, you need the header files for libc, plus you should check the README and INSTALL files for other dependencies of which you will need the -dev/-devel pacakges for.
<xipietotec> packages even
<Sergo> ok thanks
<vecina> hangthedj: I found the file with a search... what do i do with it though? and by the way there's like 3... libncurses.so.5.5, libncurses.so.5, and another libncurses.so.5
<hangthedj> Sergo: if your installing things from source, its a good idea to 'sudo apt-get build-essentials'
<Memories> hello everyone
<wigfreitz> hangthedj: its essental
<hangthedj> thanks
<gordonjcp> wigfreitz: the clue is in the name
<hangthedj> sorry i never won a spelling bee.
<xipietotec> you may also want autoconf, which is not in build-essentials
<Memories> i just installed amsn where it asked me to isntall an additional package.. i have to choose my SYSTEM's ARCHITECTURE in order to do so! how can i know wht that is!
<xipietotec> I don't know why the stuff for autogen and autoconf aren't.
* wigfreitz sniggers
<gordonjcp> xipietotec: I was just about to say that
<gordonjcp> utterly stupid thing to leave out
<xipietotec> Memories, If you're using a general x86 version (i.e., you're not running PPC or the 64bit version of ubuntu) then your architecture is x86 / x386 / generic
<hangthedj> vecina: what directory are they in? and what are you trying to build.
<ravigr8> anyone built LFS on ubuntu?
<xipietotec> gordonjcp, yeah, it suprised me when I ran into it
<Memories> xipietotec , thanks for making tht clear for me though im not sure if i AM using ppc or the 64bit as u can see am a total newbie
<vecina> hangthedj: im not trying to build anything. i installed peerguardian, and its saying that libncurses.so.5 cannot be found
<xipietotec> Memories, if you're using a Mac then you're using PPC, if you installed the 64bit version of ubuntu, then you're using 64bit.
<xipietotec> the *normal* version of Ubuntu is i386.
<Memories> xipietotech ok thank you :) and sorry if i bothered
<vecina> the exact error: peerguardnf: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Memories> xipietotec thank you so i should choose linux-x86_64 then right?!
<xipietotec> Memories, did you install the 64bit version of Ubuntu?
<hangthedj> maybe try to put it in the peergaurdian path?  i'm sorry i didn't know peergaurdian made a linux version.  i've been waiting for it.  so thats cool.  i'm going to find it right now.
<Memories> xipietotec i dunno i bought the pc with edgy on it!
<vecina> hangthedj: put it in the peerguardian path? as in copy it to the same directory?
<vecina> hangthedj: Im so confused >.< i just wanna block aggressive ips here
<hangthedj> try it.
<xipietotec> gordonjcp, what's the command to see what version/architecture of ubuntu you're running?
<vecina> hangthedj: heh, that caused a segmentation fault
<hangthedj> i'm installing it right now.
<vecina> hangthedj: I still say the deb package's i368 label may be to blame, seeing as im in a 64 bit platform here
<Memories> xipietotec , is there any keyword i could google?!
<v_> hi. i've just installed the package xfonts-ay, but I am unable to use the fonts installed. I've run fc-cache, I've rebooted, I'm not sure what else to do...
<hangthedj> thats a possibility ;)
<xipietotec> Memories, well, you could open up synaptic, do a search for "linux-kernel" and see what linux-kernel-image package you have installed
<Memories> ok just a sec xipietotec
<v_> any suggestions?
<gahan> !current
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about current - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Memories> xipietotec no luck!
<eljak> i have a laptop where ubuntu is installed and i want to install on a pc that doesnt have a screen, keyboard and mouse how could it be possible to do it remotetly. any hint?
<Memories> xipietotec , it gave me one result "ketchup" without a version! :O
<hangthedj> vecina: peerguardian is working for me. have you tried moblock?
<vecina> hangthedj: yes, and it installs, but its log file is totally static.
<vecina> hangthedj: i dont really know if its actually doing anything
<xipietotec> Memories, search for "linux-" exactly
<xipietotec> without quotes
<xipietotec> and sort by installed
<hangthedj> vecina: check /etc/moblock/guarding.p2p or check the cron jobs.
<Memories> ok xipietotec done..  got lots of packages.. first one :  alsa-base
<vecina> hangthedj: WOAH.  /etc/moblock/guarding.p2p has oen big list
<vecina> hangthedj: if i try to ping one of these, i should be blocked right?
<hangthedj> vecina: not sure, all i know is you block them. but it sounds reasonable that it would be blocked.
<vecina> hangthedj: so... moblock is working then? :/
<SexYBabY_> Click Here --->  Www.DereceMarekeT.Com  <--- Click Here
<SexYBabY_> Click Here --->  Www.DereceMarekeT.Com  <--- Click Here
<SexYBabY_> Click Here --->  Www.DereceMarekeT.Com  <--- Click Here
<v_> HEY SEXYBABY MAYBE YOU CAN HELP ME
<vecina> bloody hell
<v_> :P
<SexYBabY_> Click Here --->  Www.DereceMarekeT.Com  <--- Click Here
<SexYBabY_> :)
<SexYBabY_> maybe
<SexYBabY_> :D
<SexYBabY_> why not
<hangthedj> vecina: sounds like it :)
<SexYBabY_> where are you from ?
<wojtek> hi
<xipietotec> vecina, yes it will, it appends to iptables
<afflux> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<vecina> hangthedj: I really hope so...
<v_> haha
<vecina> xipietotec: Even if the logfile isnt giving readouts of ips being blocked?
<Lekrem> that was a pretty awesome no existant websit
<linux_probe> what a stupid bot
<xipietotec> Memories, Sort by Installed, and look for linux-generic linux-i686 or something like that
<gnomefreak> afflux: ?
<Memories> ok just a sec
<afflux> gnomefreak: too late, he got k-lined already ;)
<xipietotec> vecina, that I don't know =)
<gnomefreak> afflux: k
<afflux> gnomefreak: about 5 secs after my !ops
<gnomefreak> afflux: i see
<Azul> you don't disrespec the bot in my presence bro
<vecina> well thanks all, im off to bed
<vecina> <3
<xipietotec> According to the docs though, you should test moblock by pinging one of the blocked sites
<vecina> xipietotec: hmm
<linux_probe> porn bots have 0 respect
<hangthedj> vecina: look for moblock in /etc/cron.daily
<Azul> there is porn bots here? where?
<hangthedj> if its there its working.
<hangthedj> !porn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about porn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Memories> xipietotec , ok found it linux-generic version 2.6.17.11
<v_> does anyone have any ideas how to get x to recognize new fonts when the suggestions in the wiki don't work?
<gnomefreak> Azul: please stay on topic
<Azul> oh ok
<linux_probe> was a bot posting above ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<linux_probe> or spamming rather
<jsalas22> olaaaaaaaaaaa
<v_> these are fonts from an ubuntu package installed via apt-get even
<Azul> linux_probe: the link doesn't even work
<linux_probe> i seen that, beside the point
<maeth> hi, i have been changing "the look" of my gnome desktop, i got everything great now, i entered to gnome-look and i did a lot of things , the problem is.. i got the gtk theme, its great.. but
<Azul> lol
<vecina> hangthedj: Thanks! :3
<v_> i can't believe you guys actually clicked on the link
<Memories> lol V_
<maeth> "the windows chosser, the letters are in black, and i cant see them", how can i change that?
<linux_probe> did a whois, to file a complaint
<v_> ah
<gnomefreak> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<xipietotec> Memories, okay, then your architecture is: generic/ i386 / x86 (not x86_64)
<Memories> thank you xipietotech sorry if i bothered you :) thanks again
<xipietotec> those are all the same, so whatever it says, use that equivilent.
<xipietotec> Memories, no bother =)
<v_> bleh.
<barawks> Welcome to another edition of the internet(s).
<v_> at least the bot was willing to help me ;-s
<v_> irc is a scary place.
<MarcoPau> hey, since a few days ago, when I did the last upgrade, I can't get my wanted resolution in X
<mongolai> does anyone here know if hardware detection is run every time feisty boots?
<v_> mongolai: define hardware detection...
<MarcoPau> it's correct in gdm, but when xfce starts up it goes down to 832x624
<rausb0> mongolai: new pci and usb devices will be detected at each boot
<mongolai> v_, like on the live-cd, I was curious what would happen if I put this HDD into another comp.
<Pinguino> hey
<v_> MarcoPau: weird. can't you set the res. from within xfce?
<v_> ack it's a frenchard.
<sidlet> frenchard?
<Pinguino> how do Icheck which package installed a certain ile?
<v_> blasted surrealist hippie types
<Pinguino> file
<Flannel> Pinguino: dpkg -S [file] 
<MarcoPau> v_: not that I know
<mongolai> i'm going to upgrade most of my hardware, and i'd like to just pop this HDD in.
<v_> MarcoPau: oh well, i thought you could from within the xfce control panel thingy
<predaeus> mongolai, that should work fine. the only thing you have to care about is the video drivers. If you set them to nvidia now and get a lets say ATI card, X won't start and you will be sitting at the console. But nothing one can not fix.
<rausb0> mongolai: as long as grub boot kernel and initrd, the system should come up. you'll probably have to change your xorg.conf though.
<puppe> I'm about to install Ubuntu on my new TravelMate 6292 laptop.
<puppe> Unfortunately it simply just won't work and after the normal install splash screen shows up, it gives me this:
<puppe> Busy box .... (some text)
<puppe> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<v_> MarcoPau: what's xorg.conf say?
<Me2resh> hi, my password for mynickname is not working, is there anyway i can reset it ????
<mongolai> thanks guys. that makes me feel a lot better!
<MarcoPau> v_: hold on you're right, I got it
<BrendanM> hey, so I'm trying to compile a wireless driver as instructed here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/91192
<Chromis> that's neat.
<Chromis> does it work?
<BrendanM> could somebody tell me exactly what I need to do to do this correctly?
<v_> blast!
<BrendanM> I'm a newbie at compiling stuff, especially drivers
<Me2resh> hi, my password for mynickname is not working, is there anyway i can reset it ????
<v_> give it more steam Jimmy
<Flannel> Me2resh: You'll have to talk to server admin about it.
<v_> Me2resh: there's probably an appropriate channel for that... i'm not sure what it is
<puppe> don't know. how do I check it?
<puppe> no worries, will find it
<v_> #freenode?
<Me2resh> Flannel, Thanks, i will see the channels list and try to find it, i hope i will get to it, i am afraid that someone took over my account
<rausb0> mongolai: you should check if the new hardware is supported by linux at all. for example, if the sata controller is not supported, the kernel won't find the hard disk.
<mongolai> anyone know how to set up the URL handler in XChat for firefox?
<v_> Me2resh: #services and #help redirect to #freenode.
<mongolai> rausb0, thanks, yea I figured that
<Me2resh> v_, Thanks :)
<sidlet> I have a GeeForce4 4000 mx pci card, its listed as supported with The 1.0-96xx driver, when i attempt to boot the live cd, it says it has no useable screens. Anybody able to point me where i need to be reading on hwo to correct this error?
<puppe> oh, ok. Where can I find a reference list of supported hardware?
<kekos> Hi, I've installed Ubuntu studio but it's gave me an error it says that might be an error in xorg.conf, somebody knows how I can configurate that file?
<milluska> hi there can anyone help with the wireless network configuration?
<milluska> using ndiswrapper
<slytherin> kekos: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-corg
<T-SubWoof> I'm missing libSDL_ttf-2.0.so.0 because I can't install things without it on Ubuntu 7.04... :(
<slytherin> kekos: xserver-xorg
<mongolai> puppe, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<kekos> slytherin - thanks
<slytherin> milluska: Which wireless card are you using?
<puppe> mongolai: thanks
<mongolai> puppe, no prob. I think that's what you need.
<T-SubWoof> How come Ubuntu 7.04 missing that file?
<milluska> i think is broadcom
<slytherin> milluska: broadcom which? paste the out put of command lspci on pastebin
<Flannel> thomax_: What thigns are you installing unsuccessfully?
<milluska> i think the chip/driver is bcm43xx
<Flannel> T-SubWoof:
<T-SubWoof> Yea?
<wols> kekos: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<slytherin> milluska: Ok. Now state your problem. Also tell me Ubuntu version you are using.
<TEATE> aloha
<Flannel> T-SubWoof: what things are you installing unsuccessfully?
<milluska> ASUS WLAN Card Utilities/Driver
<TEATE> !addon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<milluska> Kubuntu 7.04
<wols> milluska: pastebin the lspci output please
<rausb0> !pastebin | milluska
<ubotu> milluska: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<milluska> how do i do that?
<recoy^> hello
<wols> !hi | recoy^
<ubotu> recoy^: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<rausb0> milluska: open a terminal, type "lspci" and pastebin its output
<milluska> ok
<recoy^> hey i was wondering why access is denied when i su
<T-SubWoof>  ati-driver-installer-8.37.6-x86.x86_64.run, Savage_with_sep3t.run, ufoai-2.1.1-linux_hotfix2.run and ufoai-2.2-dev-linux-r8866.run
<recoy^> sudo su??
<mongolai> recoy^, the root account is disabled by default
<recoy^> ok
<recoy^> how do i turn it on
<Flannel> recoy^: you don't need to.  Use sudo instead.
<Flannel> !sudo | recoy^
<ubotu> recoy^: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<recoy^> ok
<slytherin> recoy^: There is no need to turn it on. Use sudo instead
<recoy^> gotcha
<T-SubWoof> This is crap. :(
<Flannel> T-SubWoof: you need to install `libsdl-ttf2.0-0`, then you'll have that file.  It's not missing, you just don't have it yet.
<recoy^> well im trying to run a dual boot and im having lots of problems following the steps on the ubuntu docs page
<milluska> there is go :http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26863/
<mongolai> recoy^, yea, it took me a little while to get used to it, but it erally is better
<Flannel> recoy^: which page?
<recoy^> thanks alot
<recoy^> umm 1 sec
<milluska> there you go
<rausb0> !libsdl-ttf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libsdl-ttf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rausb0> !info libsdl-ttf
<ubotu> Package libsdl-ttf does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Flannel> !info libsdl-ttf2.0-0
<recoy^> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How_to_dual-boot_Ubuntu_and_XP_after_installing_them_separately_on_two_HDs?highlight=%28boot%29%7C%28dual%29
<ubotu> libsdl-ttf2.0-0: ttf library for Simple DirectMedia Layer with FreeType 2 support. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.8-3build1 (feisty), package size 14 kB, installed size 76 kB
<rausb0> T-SubWoof: got libsdl-ttf2.0-0 installed?
<Flannel> T-SubWoof: you're installing stuff outside of package management, so you can't expect any of the benefits of package management (like dependency handling)
<slytherin> milluska: Ok. It is broadcom 43xx. Now tell us what help you want
<mongolai> recoy^, are both installed now?
<recoy^> both are installed on separate drives
<MrOtacon> Is KUbuntu really unstable for everyone else?
<mongolai> recoy^, so really you just need to update grub to allow you to choose?
<recoy^> yes  because
<milluska> How can i set it?
<recoy^> what happens is when both drives are present linuz wont boot
<recoy^> linux*
<recoy^> it just stops
<Flannel> recoy^: stops where?
<mongolai> that's weird
<recoy^> when the unbuntu gui first pops up
<recoy^> ubuntu doesnt know what to do when both drives are active
<recoy^> so i had to unplug my windows
<mongolai> are you in ubuntu now?
<recoy^> yes
<recoy^> im trying to get it to let me have a boot option
<mongolai> and does windows start when both HDDs are plugged in?
<Flannel> recoy^: Which GUI is that?  the loading bar?  Ubuntu can handle two harddrives easily.  WE've just gotta figure out what else is going on
<recoy^> but im not sure how
<recoy^> the loading bar yes
<mongolai> can you pastebin /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<slytherin> milluska: Do you see something called Restricted Drivers Manager in Administration menu?
<milluska> yep
<Brendan1> hey, so I used make to compile a kernel module rt61.ko
<Brendan1> how do I install it now?
<Brendan1> do I have to do something with modprobe?
<Brendan1> or like copy it someplace?
<slytherin> milluska: Open it. It should help you set up ndiswrapper
<recoy^> mongolai:  when i past in term i get access denied
<recoy^> even when sudo su
<recoy^> paste*
<SinnerG> wish my good luck.. backup finally complete.. gonna install ubuntu now :P
<SinnerG> see ya all later (I hope ;))
<mongolai> recoy^, ok. from a terminal type: gksudo gedit
<ReServe2> How do I restart X?
<Cromag> ctrl alt backspace
<rausb0> Brendan1: first copy it to /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ then do depmod -a and then modprobe rt61
<mongolai> this should open gedit with sudo
<recoy^> ok got it
<milluska> ok i try.To where should extract the files from bcm43xx?
<mongolai> now navigate to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mongolai> and open it ;)
<Brendan1> rausb0: thanks. What should I do with the old rt61.ko module I want to replace?
<Brendan1> can I just rename it to rt61.ko.bak?
<slytherin> milluska: Thing is that I don't have a bcm43xx card so I can't guide step by step. Use your instincts. :-)
<rausb0> Brendan1: yeah, rename it
<recoy^> recoy@recoy-desktop:~$ gksudo gedit
<recoy^> (gedit:11976): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<recoy^> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<Pinguino> I have a strange problem with Amarok on Feisty
<mongolai> weird.
<mongolai> hmmm
<recoy^> pm?
<rausb0> Brendan1: depmod / modprobe only search for files with .ko extension
<slytherin> recoy^: Do you have more than one user on this PC?
<recoy^> no only one
<ReServe2> Ctrl + Alt + backspace does restart X?
<CNTRLX> in ubuntu , what happens if i add debian 4.0 to repositories and install those packages instead?
<slytherin> recoy^: Not physical user, user account.
<Pinguino> After playing a few songs it suddenly claims there are no sound devices
<recoy^> yes only one
<rausb0> ReServe2: actually, ctrl+alt+backspace terminates the X server. gdm or kdm restarts it afterwards.
<Gnea> CNTRLX: then your system breaks and dies
<slytherin> recoy^: Is this the account you created during installation?
<CNTRLX> hehe
<CNTRLX> thaught so
<recoy^> yes
<predaeus> ReServe2, it is recommended to use "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" for that
<mongolai> recoy^, can you sudo other programs or filed
<mongolai> *files*
<recoy^> havent tried sudo other programs
<slytherin> recoy^: Then this is strange problem. By default first user can use sudo or gksu
<CNTRLX> break the kernel?
<recoy^> yeah.. thats why im really confused
<recoy^> probably why i cant install wine ether LOL
<mongolai> recoy^, Now I understand why you want the real su!
<ReServe2> predaeus; ok, thanks. harder to remember than Ctrl + alt + backspace. It does not brake anything using the keys?
<recoy^> yup
<Rimaille> Hi all, i'm trying to install my pctv pro remote, lirc 0.8.2 packaged by ubuntu, but i cant get it working...
<recoy^> any suggestions?
<mongolai> recoy^, can you use the programs in the GNOME "System->Administration"?
<ReServe2> Rimaille; to control pc?
<predaeus> ReServe2, not sure, it could leave lock files for certain applications that would need to be removed to fix them. not sure if the "restart" way really prevents that. Make sure you close all applications before doing either method.
<mongolai> such as Users and Groups?
<recoy^> yes i can I.E.  device manager?
<recoy^> yes i can
<CNTRLX> i have my 4.0 installed on usb external hd how do i get ubuntu, on my 1st drive to reconise it in grub or grub floppy
<ReServe2> predaeus; ok. perhaps I can make a bach-script or what they call it :)
<mongolai> you can use "Users and Groups?
<predaeus> ReServe2, "shell script" or "bash script", they call that batch file in windows
<recoy^>  yes i can
<Rimaille> ReServe2, sorry ! didnt manage to make it work by doing lircd --nodeamon, but it worked with the deamon
<Brendan1> rausb0: ok, I think I did it. is there any way to check the version of the driver that's currently running?
<Rimaille> actually, i can control my pc with my remote, thx
<mongolai> recoy^, what users are there?
<recoy^> just me recoy
<rausb0> Brendan1: which driver?
<recoy^> or wait
<recoy^> when i click show all users and groups i get alot
<mongolai> yea that's normal (so far)
<recoy^> lol ok but ya as far as "real users" just me
<T-SubWoof> Ok I got a game working/
<ReServe2> Rimaille; I have the same remote. cool if you manage to get it working. weird if there was not a guide to make it work in linux.
<Brendan1> rausb0: the rt61 wireless driver. It should've replaced the default ones with the nightly build from CVS.
<rausb0> Brendan1: check the output of "dmesg"
<mongolai> recoy^, well, I guess we'll have to try unlocking the root account!
<sue07> whats the meaning of this error:dependency is not satisfiable:libssl0.9.6
<recoy^> ok
<mongolai> just a sec...
<recoy^> ok
<Rimaille> ReServe2, you managed to make it work, or do you want any help ? mine works perfectly now
<ReServe2> predaeus; You seem like a guy that does know linux well. Do you know how I can make glxgears to output results. running glxgears command does not post results.
<Brendan1> raubs0: sweet, that totally worked. I can't believe it swapped drivers without even renewing the IP address. Thanks.
<rausb0> Brendan1: then you still have the old driver running
<rausb0> Brendan1: i didnt know the old driver was still loaded
<hammedhaaret> Hi. have do i make an install with a .bin file i downloaded?
<ReServe2> Rimaille; Have not tried in linux yet, but works great in windows. I dont it connected to my linux computer yet. I am waiting until MCElinux is more stable :)
<rausb0> Brendan1: you have to set down the ra0 interface, rmmod rt61 and then modprobe rt61
<Rimaille> ReServe2, glxgears -printfps
<mongolai> recoy^, ok. in a terminal try a " sudo passwd root " then a root password...
<ReServe2> Rimaille; thank you
<Brendan1> rausb0: should I reboot then? dmseg does include output related to the CVS version
<rausb0> Brendan1: no need for reboot
<recoy^> is ask for new unix pass
<recoy^> it*
<mongolai> yea give it a new password JUST for root
<recoy^> ok so different ;)
<sue07> anybody know how to fix this  error:dependency is not satisfiable:libssl0.9.6?
<Brendan1> rausb0: how should I switch it to the new driver then? ifup/down?
<recoy^> ok got the new pass
<mongolai> now try " su "
<Rimaille> ReServe2, the good config file for our pinnacle remote is in the ubuntu package : just do a : sudo cp /usr/share/lirc/remotes/pinnacle_systems/lircd.conf.pctv /etc/lirc/lircd.conf
<rausb0> Brendan1: ifconfig ra0 down ; rmmod rt61 ; modprobe rt61
<mongolai> but type in the NEW passwd
<ReServe2> I got 1850 in glxgears. Not bad for a computer that was trashed.
<recoy^> recoy@recoy-desktop:~$ su
<recoy^> Password:
<recoy^> root@recoy-desktop:/home/recoy#
<mongolai> so you are root now?!
<recoy^> i think so
<recoy^> how can i check?
<rausb0> recoy^: id
<ReServe2> Rimaille; It is all there in the config?
<mongolai> ok first,
<recoy^> uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root) = yes!
<mongolai> remember "Man who play in root eventually kill tree" ;P
<vzduch> Evolution users to the front, please.. I have a bunch of old messages lying around in maildir format, how do I get these into Evolution? my thought is: make Evolution receive email from a local maildir.. could that be the way to go?
<recoy^> LOL
<mongolai> now try to pastebin /boot/grub/menu.lst
<recoy^> ok lol thanks alot
<EvilBro> My update manager gives the following error: "Could not initialize the package information"... how do I fix this? (is there a way to force it to get all package list or something?)
<vzduch> mongolai: why try? either do it or leave it :D
<puppe> .I'm using a AcerTravelMate6292 and dearly want to move over to Ubuntu. Unfortunately it don't seem to be supported, consulting this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<puppe> How can I find out if/when it will be?
<puppe> Thanks for your reply
<recoy^> root@recoy-desktop:/home/recoy# /boot/grub/menu.lst
<recoy^> bash: /boot/grub/menu.lst: Permission denied
<recoy^>  = NO WAY
<jscinoz> If i have the choice of running games on the current X server or on their own X server, which should i do?
<mongolai> vzduch, yea, you're right!
<Rimaille> ReServe2, yes for the keys of your remotes (sry for my bad english, im french), but you have to tell lircd you use pinnacle in your /etc/lirc/hardware.conf :  DRIVER="pinsys" DEVICE="/dev/ttyS0"
<Rimaille> doing that makes my lirc works perfect
<vzduch> recoy^: cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
<vzduch> copy the output to a pastebin of your choice
<sue07> where to get libssl 0.9.6?
<recoy^> ok i pasted it in and i got alot of stuff
<recoy^> wow that sounded nub
<mongolai> LOL
<recoy^> =(
<recoy^> lol
<Ireal> lots of stuffs, tubes perhaps?
<Brendan1> rausb0: ok, now it works. For some reason it's wlan0 now instead of ra0, but I don't suppose that makes any difference
<rausb0> recoy^: you cannot run the menu.lst file
<rausb0> recoy^: you have to edit it
<recoy^> ok
<recoy^> how to?
<mongolai> well, It would help if we could see it...
<rausb0> Brendan1: i think thats how the new driver is naming the interface
<Prometheus_> How can i install new wifi drivers and use those instead of the ones that ubuntu uses as default?
<recoy^> ok ill paste it all in
<mongolai> or, now you can go by that website instructions.
<melchior7> not having flash has boosted my productivity 1000% I think
<recoy^> root@recoy-desktop:/home/recoy# cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
<recoy^> # menu.lst - See: grub(8), info grub, update-grub(8)
<recoy^> #            grub-install(8), grub-floppy(8),
<recoy^> #            grub-md5-crypt, /usr/share/doc/grub
<recoy^> #            and /usr/share/doc/grub-doc/.
<recoy^> ## default num
<recoy^> # Set the default entry to the entry number NUM. Numbering starts from 0, and
<recoy^> # the entry number 0 is the default if the command is not used.
<recoy^> #
<mongolai> er....
<recoy^> # You can specify 'saved' instead of a number. In this case, the default entry
<recoy^> # is the entry saved with the command 'savedefault'.
<recoy^> # WARNING: If you are using dmraid do not change this entry to 'saved' or your
<recoy^> # array will desync and will not let you boot your system.
<recoy^> default         0
<erUSUL> !paste | recoy^
<ubotu> recoy^: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<recoy^> ## timeout sec
<rausb0> recoy^: hey! don't paste here!
<ReServe2> Rimaille; Your english is excellent. Actually my primary language is Norwegian.
<recoy^> # Set a timeout, in SEC seconds, before automatically booting the default entry
<mongolai> dude
<recoy^> # (normally the first entry defined).
<mongolai> stop
<recoy^> timeout         3
<recoy^> ## hiddenmenu
<recoy^> # Hides the menu by default (press ESC to see the menu)
<mongolai> recoy^, stop
<erUSUL> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<recoy^> hiddenmenu
<rausb0> recoy^: use pastebin
<recoy^> # Pretty colours
<recoy^> #color cyan/blue white/blue
<recoy^> ## password ['--md5']  passwd
<recoy^> # If used in the first section of a menu file, disable all interactive editing
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@cpe-67-49-123-45.socal.res.rr.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<EvilBro> My update manager gives the following error: "Could not initialize the package information"... Does anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<mongolai> recoy^, stop pasting
<mongolai> !pastebin | recoy^
<ubotu> recoy^: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mongolai> recoy^, did you get that?
<ompaul> mongolai, they are muted atm
<mongolai> I guess I should have been more clear about pastebin!
<MrOtacon> Can anyone help me please.. I need to update my wifi drivers than the ones that are installed as default in ubuntu. I have the updated drivers, just dont know how to install them, and tell my system to use them instead
<kekos_> hi I've installed ubuntu studio and it gives me an error in xserver: Fatal error - Caught signal 11
<sue07> nobody knows?
<kekos_> somebody knows how can I fix it?
<ompaul> !madwifi > MrOtacon (Please Read The Message from ubotu)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@cpe-67-49-123-45.socal.res.rr.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<recoy^> im not going to
<recoy^> sorry to anyone i offended
<recoy^> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26866/
<recoy^> ?
<recoy^> OMG I LEARNED SOMETHING I LOVE YOU GUYS
<recoy^> no but really on a more serious note thanks for help
<ompaul> !enter >  recoy^
<MrOtacon> ompaul: thanks
<ompaul> recoy^, the idea is you keep it all on one line - keep typing until finished
<ompaul> paste anything over 2 lines
<recoy^> ok sorry
<MrOtacon> also - does anyone know if it is possible to run a program as root, without it asking for password after i log in... only root can run it (kaid)
<kekos_> hi I've installed ubuntu studio and it gives me an error in xserver: Fatal error - Caught signal 11
<recoy^> it wont happen again
<kekos_> somebody knows how can I fix it?
<mongolai> recoy^, can you paste that link to the website you first mentioned?
<recoy^> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26866/
<mongolai> no, no, I mean the first one, about 20 minutes ago. like how to dual boot on 2 separate drives.
<recoy^> oh ok
<recoy^> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How_to_dual-boot_Ubuntu_and_XP_after_installing_them_separately_on_two_HDs?highlight=%28boot%29%7C%28dual%29
<T-SubWoof> Heh the games won't unstall.
<mongolai> yea that on. lemme read it real quick...
<recoy^> ok
<erUSUL> MrOtacon: add acall to the program to /etc/rc.local
<hammedhaaret> Hi... im trying to install this game... I've just answered yes to the license thing, and now it asks which java virtual machine i would like to use.. what should i answer? im pretty new to ubuntu so bare with me
<MrOtacon> erUSUL: thanks
<erUSUL> hammedhaaret: well... have you instaled a java virtual machine?
<erUSUL> !java | hammedhaaret
<ubotu> hammedhaaret: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<hammedhaaret> erUSUL: uuhm...  probably not (: thx
<mongolai> recoy^, actually, that seems pretty straightforward. can you follow those instructions yourself?
<toogodoo> how DO ya install programs???
<kitche> toogodoo: with synaptic or apt-get or aptitude
<recoy^> yea but i awalys get permission denied
<recoy^> ill try again
<T-SubWoof> Ubuntu installer and uninstaller is screwup.
<mongolai> recoy^, wait. maybe not...
<mongolai> ...so easy...
<kitche> T-SubWoof: what do you mean by screwup?
<ubunToo> i have 40 gig usb device, can i extract to there the iso and boot from usb? and how do i boot from usb?
<T-SubWoof> I can't uninstall games.
<ubunToo> iso of kubuntu
<Sergo> ubuntoo nope
<mongolai> recoy^, you have to know which drive is the master and which is the slave
<kitche> T-SubWoof: how did you install the game
<ubunToo> ok :(
<toogodoo> also is there s better distro than ubuntu..i have had to format 4 times in past 3 days tryin to get ubuntu to work- so i am receptive to real distros that work and aint loaded with terminal commands (i'm a gui guy)
<Sergo> ubuntoo: i don' t know relly)
<Sergo> you need to try
<recoy^> linux master windows slave
<ubunToo> but how do i boot from usb?
<kitche> toogodoo: it's up to the user to decide whats better for them
<recoy^> according to bios...
<Sergo> ubuntoo: you have try already ?
<T-SubWoof> cd ~
<T-SubWoof> sudo sh ./ufoai-2.1.1-linux_hotfix2.run
<ubunToo> now ill try, but  i dont think theres usb device option
<sidlet> This is so great!
<ubunToo> last time i checked there was only floppy hardisk and cd
* sidlet hugs ubuntu
<Sergo> just try to know
<Sergo> ubuntOo
<Sergo> hmm
<mongolai> recoy^, ok. cool
<kitche> T-SubWoof: if you installed it that way then you have to find the uninstaller for it\
<fred_> hello all back for another round today to try to get my apache+php+mysql going ... tried apache2 but only apache seems to work for me
<mongolai> just a sec...
<Sergo> i don't really know becouse never try it :)
<kitche> T-SubWoof: since when you run a script like that ubuntu has nothing to do with it anymore
<ubunToo> ok
<Sergo> but i think yes
<T-SubWoof> Then it is shitty
<T-SubWoof> It nothing like windows.
<kitche> T-SubWoof: most linux distros are like that since usually the .run file has a uninstall program just like in windows
<hammedhaaret> erUSUL: hmmm... now im even more confused.  Documentation says there's already a 'free java' installed in ubuntu. guess i could use that one. so do i just write the path to freejava in my install? where should it be located? in /usr?
<kitche> T-SubWoof: but any how ubuntu have a package for ufoai
<T-SubWoof> I click on uninstaller and those won't do anything.
<T-SubWoof> It fucked.
<kitche> T-SubWoof: you have to run it the same way as you ran the .run script
<toogodoo> fubar
<kitche> !ohmy | T-SubWoof
<ubotu> T-SubWoof: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kitche> T-SubWoof: so you would do ./uninstall
<T-SubWoof> Just that?
<kitche> T-SubWoof: yes where did you install the game at
<[Team-M> Deutsche hier?
<melchior7> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<melchior7> !jp
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<cotyrothery> can someone help me configure 3d acceleration on my gfx card
<[Team-M> wo finde ich denn Hilfe zu Spielen?
<Memories> hello everyone
<recoy^> hello
<Memories> may anyone help me with the command of copying a folder from my desktop to /lib !
<toogodoo> howzit
<melchior7> sudo cp -r ~/Desktop/folder /lib
<T-SubWoof>  Here /usr/local/games/Savage
<Memories> thank you
<kitche> T-SubWoof: ok go intoo /usr/local/games/Savage and see if it has an uninstall script in there
<cotyrothery> I need to configure 3d acceleration I have a i810 gfx integrated with my cpu
<T-SubWoof> It there
<kitche> T-SubWoof: ok so just run sudo ./uninstall
<recoy^> mongolai?  u still there?
<recoy^> =)
<mongolai> recoy^, you still there?
<skv> #team_1
<mongolai> lol
<kitche> cotyrothery: well i810 can't do 3d acceleration really you sure you have i810 and not i915?
<cotyrothery> im sure
<kitche> cotyrothery: at least by itself it can't
<mongolai> recoy^, ok I edited the file for you. lemme get it up in just a sec...
<cotyrothery> well how would I if it could
<T-SubWoof> sudo: ./uninstall/usr/local/games/Savage: command not found
<Gnea> cotyrothery: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-392299.html
<recoy^> ok sorry i wasnt sure if u were talking to me or not to wait
<kitche> T-SubWoof: your running it wrong
<hammedhaaret> Hi again... i got an install that is asking which Java Virtual Machine i would like to use... now i found out that ubuntu already got a free java installed.. would that do? and if so... should i just write the path in the install?
<kitche> T-SubWoof: sudo /usr/local/games/Savage/uninstall
<kitche> cotyrothery: install the -intel driver
<cotyrothery> kitche: ok how
<kitche> cotyrothery: sudo apt-get install xf86-video-intel
<T-SubWoof> mitchell@mitchell-desktop:~$ sudo /usr/local/games/Savage/uninstall
<T-SubWoof> Could not find a usable uninstall program. Aborting.
<mongolai> recoy^, yea, I'm back. Did you make the changes yet?
<kitche> hammedhaaret: it might be in /usr/bin/
<cotyrothery> kitche: it could not find it
<kitche> T-SubWoof: just delete the folder then that would work
<T-SubWoof> I can't.
<T-SubWoof> It lock.
<kitche> T-SubWoof: sudo
<cotyrothery> E: Couldn't find package xf86-video-intel
<recoy^> im sorry im not sure what changed you are implying
<recoy^> changes*
<kitche> cotyrothery: ah xserver-xorg-video-intel
<mongolai> recoy^, ok good. just checking.
<T-SubWoof> Unable to move to trash:
<T-SubWoof> Access denied
<cotyrothery> kitche: I just went ahead and did sudo apt-get install intel*
<kitche> T-SubWoof: umm your doing it wrong sudo rm -rf /usr/local/games/Savage
<kitche> T-SubWoof: be careful with rm -rf it can delete everything if you type the wrong path in
<oly-> hi, is anyone available that could help me debug masquerading with iptables, i used to get this working but can not now
<cotyrothery> kitche: was that a good or bad idea
<mongolai> recoy^, i made changes to your pastebin. Here's the link again, and be sure to refresh the page: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26869/
<recoy^> ok thanks alot
<Gnea> cotyrothery: oh my....
<Gnea>  apt-cache search intel* | wc -l
<Gnea> 6936
<cotyrothery> everything with the word intel is being installed
<Gnea> cotyrothery: that's almost 7000 different packages, gotta at least 10 gigabytes worth of stuff there
<cotyrothery> nope
<cotyrothery> 120 something
<cotyrothery> and its doen
<cotyrothery> done
* Gnea gives up
<cotyrothery> I stoped the update
<cotyrothery> so I put the other command in
<Gnea> but did you STOP It?
<hammedhaaret> kitche: hmmm... tried to write the path... said it couldn't locate it... maaaaan. why does it have to be this hard
<cotyrothery> yes
<cotyrothery> ah great
<Zapt> hi
<cotyrothery> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Zapt> i have a question: how do i assign a program more ressources when started?
<Zapt> more calculating power than others
<Gnea> cotyrothery: ok, obviously someone doesn't know what they're doing. did you get the xserver xorg intel package installed?
<cotyrothery> im about to
<kitche> Gnea: I told him to install it he went on to do intel*
<Zapt> hello?
<kitche> Gnea: so obviously I do know what I am doing :)
<sue07> for anyone tahts interested the new ati driver debs are up
<Zapt> i have a question: how do i assign a program more ressources when started?
<cotyrothery> I get an error now
<Gnea> cotyrothery: yes?
<T-SubWoof> How I get rid of the shortcuts on the top?
<sue07> user switching fixed finally
<cotyrothery> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<kitche> cotyrothery: so run what it says
<cotyrothery> I did
<cotyrothery> and then it had problems
<recoy^> root@recoy-desktop:/home/recoy# /usr/share/doc/grub-doc/
<recoy^> bash: /usr/share/doc/grub-doc/: No such file or directory
<Gnea> Zapt: you can change the priority with 
<Gnea> oops
<mongolai> recoy^, did you replace /boot/grub/menu.1st   with the one I sent you?
<Keanu> Heya all
<Keanu> I seem to be a regular in here now. :P
<Gnea> grrr i forgot the name of the frigging command
<cotyrothery> I fixed the problem
<Gnea> Zapt: nice and renice
<Keanu> I have a really bad memory, short/long term memory loss... Can anyone tell me the command to go into root?..
<Gnea> cotyrothery: cool, is 3d working?
<cotyrothery> nope
<noiesmo> Keanu, sudo -i
<Gnea> well why not?
<Keanu> Thanks
<ubuntuEdgy> sudo su
<cotyrothery> Gnea I don't know I installed what he tolled me too
<Memories> hello everyone
<ubuntuEdgy> hi
<fred_> Keanu: su root
<Gnea> cotyrothery: ok, now you need to reconfigure X to use the i810 driver and restart X
<Keanu> Ahh... I can't install No-IP
<Memories> i'm facing a problem while updating from edgy to feisty.. i have this error :  failed to fetch: http.....
<cotyrothery> Gnea: how
<Keanu> :( Does anyone know how to install No-IP?
<ubuntuEdgy> sip it
<ubuntuEdgy> skip it
<recoy^> can u check ur PM monogolai
<cotyrothery> Gnea: what is the command
<cotyrothery> how do I reconfigure x
<erUSUL> recoy^: you must be registered in freenode to be able to pm someone
<erUSUL> cotyrothery: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Zapt> Gnea, thanks
<mongolai> recoy^, didn't seem to work
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> I have a screen
<recoy^> hm
<cotyrothery> a ton of drivers
<mongolai> is  your nick registered
<Gnea> obviously, pick the driver for the i810
<cotyrothery> ok did that
<recoy^> well to be honest i dont know what to do with what you gave me im trying really hard to figure it out
<Gnea> keep going
<evilfourzero> ogg files will not play on my machine.. Is this a normal Ubuntu bug?
<cotyrothery> do I just keep hitting ok
<Gnea> !ogg | evilfourzero
<ubotu> evilfourzero: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<evilfourzero> thanks Gnea
<Gnea> cotyrothery: yeah, you're just changing the video driver
<cotyrothery> Use kernel framebuffer device interface?
<mongolai> recoy^, ok. first, still as root you need to back up menu.1st. so do this"cp /boot/grub/menu.1st /boot/grub/menu.1st.bak"  ok
<recoy^> try pm now i think i got it
<Gnea> cotyrothery: you should read this too: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#head-0e3051713171cb5d1bf49dc2dc7bea24eb9ed83e
<Gnea> cotyrothery: just use default answers for everything else
<cotyrothery> ok done
<cotyrothery> do I restart
<Gnea> yes
<cotyrothery> ok I hope nothing is messed up
<cotyrothery> cya in a few
<cotyrothery> if not
<cotyrothery> then I have to reinstall ubuntu
<Gnea> heh
<Gnea> no you don't
<polopolo> hello all, can I get support on the playstation 3 version of (K)ubuntu
<polopolo> ?
<Gnea> !ask | polopolo
<ubotu> polopolo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<polopolo> Gnea: I ask the question :P
<serishema-laptop> there's linux on playstation 3?
<Gnea> polopolo: don't make me mad :)
<Gnea> serishema-laptop: yes
<polopolo> sony say it on internet, and ubuntu has a version
<Gnea> so what's your question?
<polopolo> But get I have support on the playstation 3 version of ubuntu?
<Gnea> polopolo: did you put the disc in the ps3 and boot it up?
<serishema-laptop> maybe start by telling us what the problem you are having is?
<pkundu> polopolo, is there linux for nds
<evilfourzero> Okay, those playing issues pages for ogg didn't help one bit o.O
<Gnea> polopolo: yes, we do support that, but most of the online documentation should get you up and running
<polopolo> ok
<Gnea> evilfourzero: what media player are you using?
<polopolo> pkundu: nds?
* xpoint thinks ps3 miss a harddisk for more porn :-)
<pkundu> polopolo: nds = nintendo ds
<polopolo> pkundu: as far as I know, not
<evilfourzero> Gnea: I tried totem, mplayer, gxine, anythign I can think of
<pkundu> polopolo: thx
<Gnea> polopolo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlayStation_3
<Gnea> evilfourzero: oh, those are video players... is it an ogg vorbis or an ogg theora file?
<evilfourzero> Gnea: How can I tell?
<Gnea> evilfourzero: file filename.ogg
<polopolo> there is for xbox(360) and playstation 3 vesrion
<Gnea> evilfourzero: IOW, use the file command on the filename to see what it really is
<evilfourzero> Gnea: It's Theora
<Gnea> evilfourzero: mplayer should support it, myabe you don't have the correct codec installed - visit the mplayer homepage and look for the 'all' tarball that has the codec
<evilfourzero> Gnea: k thanks
<t94xr> Linux venus 2.6.20-15-server <<--- thats the latest server kernal right?
<noiesmo> evilfourzero, http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/index.php
<Gnea> t94xr: apt-get update && apt-cache search linux-image server
<Gnea> or whatever it's called on your branch... might be kernel-image?
<duro_> hi all
<noiesmo> hi duro_
<thyrth> yoow
<Gnea> evilfourzero: http://louiscandell.com/ps3/images/00070.jpg   <-- there ya go :)
<evilfourzero> Gnea: ?
<Gnea> evilfourzero: the guy who wrote that, that's his ps3 running an update with synaptic
<thyrth> anybody bitme.org invitations
<liquiddoom> What is the ubuntu server install's partition manager?
<Vulcan> Hey.
<liquiddoom> Is it partman?
<cotyrothery> man that was close
<Gnea> ?
<cotyrothery> I had reconfigured it wrong
<Gnea> aah
<cotyrothery> I gave it 200 kb or video ram
<cotyrothery> instead of 200 mb
<DjViper> cotyrothery: did it blow up?
<Gnea> it should autotect that
<cotyrothery> no it did not blow up
<cotyrothery> XD
<cotyrothery> im glad I fixed it though
<liquiddoom> Okay, I found the partition manager in ubiquity. yay apt-file
<cotyrothery> 3d acceleration still fails
<ub12> Does anyone here  do online gaming with ubuntu?
<murc1> anyone willing to help a newb
<Sambob> i play runescape thats about it lol
<liquiddoom> Huh... the server installer used what appared to be an ncurses interface... but ubiquity wants to use gtk
<cotyrothery> should I give my video ram more ram
<cotyrothery> or what
<ub12> Sambob what is runescape?
<kitche> liquiddoom: yes that is correct since ubiquity needs X running
<Sambob> its an online game on the internet
<Sambob> mmorpg
<kitche> ub12: full of cheaters :)
<ub12> kitche, :) then I am not going there
<liquiddoom> <kitche>: So then do you know what the server installcd used as an installer?
<kitche> liquiddoom: it uses the debian installer
<Sambob> whats full of cheaters?
<liquiddoom> <kitche>: Ah... awesome, thanks
<cotyrothery> weird
<cotyrothery> it says in system info that distribution is debion
<kitche> liquiddoom: that's what it's called since it's just a ncurse based installer
<kitche> cotyrothery: ubuntu is based on debian
<Gnea> cotyrothery: type this: lsb_release -a
<cotyrothery> so then why not use debian then
<t94xr> LOL
<Gnea> oh man...
<t94xr> he posed a very good question
<kitche> cotyrothery: debian is not user friendly :)
<t94xr> yes it is
<cotyrothery> When I saw pics it was
<t94xr> just not as user friendly as ubuntu
<Gnea> cotyrothery: Ubuntu and Debian use the same package management system, and that's about where it ends
<cotyrothery> hmm....
<Gnea> cotyrothery: the packages themselves are not compatible back and forth since they all have different contents
<cotyrothery> hmmm.....
<Gnea> it ain't what's on the outside
<Gnea> :)
<cotyrothery> what ever you say
<cotyrothery> why not go with the classics man...?
<cotyrothery> XD
<Gnea> yeah, debian's great, once you get it up and running
* Gnea uses debian, but only because i know how to use it
<cotyrothery> well I like ubuntu to much to change
* kitche knows how to use almost all distros
<Gnea> same
<cotyrothery> iv ran a few distros in virtaul machine
<Vulcan> Can anyone tell me why all my windows (whenever I start one) start behind the main window? o.O
<cotyrothery> and I think I will stick with ubuntu
<Stormx2> Vulcan: "The main window"?
<serishema-laptop> for best performace with linux software raid1 i should have each of the two drives on a seperate ide channel, correct?
<Frogzoo> Vulcan: you have set the main window to 'always be on top' ?
<kitche> cotyrothery: all distros are the same just have to figure out the package manager and the layout and you know all
<Tremitos> hey
<cotyrothery> yea
<Vulcan> I don't know.
<liquiddoom> serishema-laptop: yes
<Stormx2> serishema-laptop: Yeah, different IDE cable
<cotyrothery> well im sticking with ubuntu and that's it
<serishema-laptop> cool
<cotyrothery> no ands or buts
<cotyrothery> or there all the same talk
<Vulcan> Say this chat is on top. When I load Beryl's Settings Manager, it's behind the chat.
<Vulcan> If I have Firefox open, and I want to load the Downloads Tool, it goes behind it.
<Stormx2> Vulcan: Sounds like a settings needs altering :)
<Frogzoo> Vulcan: right click the title bar 'always on top' uncheck
<serishema-laptop> i'm moving over to linux as a web servering an file serving platform
<Vulcan> Um, that option isn't there?
<serishema-laptop> hopefully
<Stormx2> Vulcan: Are you under ubuntu gnome?
<liquiddoom> serishema-laptop: Ubuntu's server edition is downright amazing for that. It just works, and it works great. I love it
<serishema-laptop> that's what i'm trying to run
<Tremitos> I'll soon find out
<Gnea> been through redhat, slackware, gentoo, debian, ubuntu, dsl, freebsd, netbsd, openbsd, knoppix, kanotix, solaris... man, i could go on...
<Vulcan> ...I should be. Though I've loaded Beryl.
<Stormx2> Vulcan: have a look through the beryl settings... it should be there somewhere.
<serishema-laptop> liquiddoom: i decided to go with ubuntu server cos of the auto lamp setup option
<Gurpartap> What to use to convert sample rate(and/or bitrate) of an MP3 file?
<liquiddoom> serishema-laptop: Yeah, it rocks
<madinfo__> hi
<Stormx2> serishema-laptop: A lamp setup on ordinary ubuntu is only one command away, for the record.
<serishema-laptop> can /boot be on the raid1 or do i have to have a seperate /boot partition and copy it over manually so that both drives are bootable?
<Stormx2> Gurpartap: transcode it? Not sure, maybe sound-converter will do it?
<liquiddoom> serishema-laptop: I believe that /boot needs to be seperate
<Gurpartap> Stormx2, thanks, trying
<Stormx2> Gurpartap: Remember you will lose a significant amount of quality.
<serishema-laptop> ok cool
<Gnea> !raid | serishema-laptop
<ubotu> serishema-laptop: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Gurpartap> Stormx2, oh?
<serishema-laptop> thanks Gnea
<Gnea> :)
<madinfo__> can somebody see why this appens ? -> http://dpaste.com/12822/
<Stormx2> Gurpartap: Yeah. If you did Lossless -> 192kbps -> 128kbps, the 128kbps would sound a lot worse than if you did Lossless -> 128kbps
<trecekladon> im new to ubuntu... and im lookin for a good media player any suggestions?
<Stormx2> Gurpartap: It bothers me, but I'm something of an audiophile.
<madinfo__> trecekladon: kaffeine
<Stormx2> trecekladon: What are you used to?
<Stormx2> trecekladon: Winamp? Foobar2000?
<trecekladon> somethin that will acually give me sound lol
<trecekladon> winamp
<madinfo__> trecekladon: kaffeine
<Gurpartap> Stormx2, current audio is 16.0 kHz, want to convert to 11kHz, or its multiple.
<DjViper> trecekladon: amarok for music, vlc for video
<Ireal> mplayer/vlc
<Gurpartap> 22 or 44
<Stormx2> Check out Audacious, trecekladon
<Stormx2> trecekladon: That's a winamp 2 clone, very good.
<trecekladon> how do i go about getting that?
<Gnea> trecekladon: xmms
<Gnea> apt-get install xmms
<Stormx2> Gnea: Old, crap.
* Gnea shoots Stormx2 
<Stormx2> Gnea: Audacious is just XMMS + GTK2 + Actually good.
<Ireal> xmms, beep-media-player, or if you're more the collection type of guy use juk or amarok or rhythmbox
<Gnea> Stormx2: xmms is not crap.
<Stormx2> trecekladon: Check out www.audacious-media-player.org
<Ireal> or banshee :)
<Stormx2> Gnea: okay, not crap. but inferior if you're looking for GTK2 goodness.
<nafik> hi, i have a question. i am using gnome. external hdd and cd/dvd have icons on my desktop, where can i turn off this?
<trecekladon> thx =D
<Gnea> Stormx2: i see now how it's inferior if it plays files back and doesn't crash.
<Stormx2> Gnea: Admittedly it has more plugins, but thats about the only advantage.
<Gnea> Stormx2: s/now/not/g
<kitche> Stormx2: techinally audacious is junk as well since it's basred on xmms code but instead of gtk1 it's gtk2
<Ireal> yes, years of development makes it inferior
<H3lp> Hello! i'm facing a problem with my screen resolution! ive got edgy eft installed a while back and yesterday got my screen messing up so i switched it with an older one i had laying around till i get a newer one! but the prob is on startup the login screen disapears i cant see it at all i gotta enter my username and password blindly and then it shows...
<Ireal> obviously. ;P
<Stormx2> Gnea: ZOMG it has a GUI? o.O Thats sooo extra.
<Gnea> Ireal: lol
<mongolai> when /boot/grub/menu.lst is edited does grub need to be re-installed?
<nafik> mongolai: no
<Gnea> Stormx2: why don't you let the user make his or her own choice?
<mongolai> ok thanks
<Stormx2> Gnea: I did.
<jokerwitte> hi all: i installed 7.04 yesterday, now looking for bit torrent. it says it's installed already, but i does not appear under "applications" -- where can i find it?
<Gnea> i'm at the audacious site now, it looks just like xmms
<nafik> i am using gnome. external hdd and cd/dvd have icons on my desktop, where can i turn off this?
<Stormx2> Gnea: Yup. They're both Winamp 2 clones.
<Stormx2> Gnea: I explained that earlier.
<greg007> sudo apt-get install azureus
<Ireal> jokerwitte: i don't know which one you installed but you could use ktorrent or azureus (i use the latter)
<Vulcan> Hey, how can I stop Beryl?
<Stormx2> jokerwitte: See what greg007 said.
<Gnea> Stormx2: still failing to see how either are 'crap' and how 'old' is not good...
<H3lp> any1 could help out with my resolution issue?!
<Stormx2> Gnea: Not older in terms of how long its been in development. Old in the toolkits/dialogs it uses. Personally I can't stand them, but if you prefer GTK1 that's fine :-)
<trecekladon> does audacious play movies?\
<jokerwitte> it came with the installation pack... where do i enter the sudo thing?
<Gnea> H3lp: did you put a new monitor on it?
<greg007> vulcan: in the rigth upper corner (by def) click on the beryl icon and change window manager to metacity
<Ireal> trecekladon: check out vlc :)
<Stormx2> Gnea: By my reasoning though, a new user would be more appreciative of something which looks like the rest of their desktop and not ugly grey.
<H3lp> gnea yes i did
<DarkED> how do i add themes to compiz via feisty's 'desktop effects' ?
<Stormx2> trecekladon: VLC for movies :)
<Gnea> Stormx2: yeah, actually i do. gtk1 has less of a memory footprint than gtk2 or gnome does :)
<trecekladon> sweet
<Stormx2> Gnea: Fair enough then :D
<Vulcan> Thanks.
<H3lp> gnea : yes i changed my monitor..
<Gnea> H3lp: ok, you may need to reconfigure X to use it then: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<H3lp> gnea : and its done1?
<Gnea> Stormx2: ok, then by your reasoning, an EFL-based media player would be the best :)
<nafik> where can i turn off creating shorcuts to external HDD, cd/dvd on my desktop?
<Gnea> H3lp: i just told you how
<Sevk> FIRESTARTERSUN RPC PORTMAP?
<Stormx2> Gnea: EFL? That to do with enlightenment?
<Stormx2> Sevk: Uhhhhh?
<Gnea> Stormx2: yeah, fastest graphics libraries around
<Sevk> can you see my words?
<Sevk> FIRESTARTERSUN RPC PORTMAP?
<Ireal> Sevk: i'm not too good with kanji ;P
<Gnea> Sevk: yes
<Stormx2> Gnea: Ah yeah. I used a live CD with enlightenment on it. Very nice.
<Sevk> my english is pool
<ompaul> Sevk, we only do english here ..
<Gnea> Stormx2: i run E17 fulltime on dual-displays
<greg007> poor u mean?
<ompaul> Sevk, where are you from?
<Ireal> puddle or swimmingpool?
<Sevk> china
<vzduch> can someone tell me where Evolution stores its config? it's not in ~/.evolution/
<Ireal> Sevk: you're doing just fine, just try to ask what you want to ask :)
<nafik> vzduch: CZE?
<Sevk> thank you
<vzduch> nafik: no, GER
<Sevk> what is sun-rpc portmap
<Gnea> Stormx2: the EFL-based player is still in development, however, so it'll be some time before it's ready for the masses
<nafik> vzduch: i am from CZE, in Czech language "vzduch" means something like "wind"
<greg007> sevk try google
<vzduch> I know
<ndee> I wanna build myself a little home-server with an ultra low power cpu etc, what can you guys recommend? It should be reeeeeeeally really small.
<Sevk> my firestarter stop sum data from other IP
<Sevk> some data
<vzduch> basically means 'air' and can have a number of connotations, I guess ;)
<nafik> you're right, my bad...
<ompaul> Sevk, it is an nfs thing
<serishema-laptop> okay got my raid setup configured
<Liquinn> hi
<Liquinn> any ops here?
<serishema-laptop> apparently /boot on raid is okay for mirroring
<serishema-laptop> but not anything else
<Frogzoo> Liquinn: ops neva sleep
<Liquinn> ok
<Stormx2> xD
<vzduch> I'd love to learn Czech, only I haven't found a good resource so far
<Stormx2> What happened with Liquinn? o.O
<boyalex> right folk,s, can I have your ear on the subject of backups... or at least a link?
<Gnea> !ask | boyalex
<ubotu> boyalex: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<serishema-laptop> i just cp -a -p onto an external drive
<Renboo>  -   
<liquiddoom> <boyalex>: Try keep
<Renboo> xorg.conf
<Gnea> !english | Renboo
<ubotu> Renboo: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ompaul> !ru | Renboo
<ubotu> Renboo:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<liquiddoom> <boyalex>: It's a KDE frontend to rdiff-backup
<boyalex> i want to do incremental backups of a few locations in my filesystem which will be burned to dvd
<liquiddoom> <boyalex>: It creates compressed incremental backups
<trecekladon> ok i cant find universe repository to turn on while in search
<fschulze> hey! I'm not sure what happend, but my ubuntu installation doesn't resolve any domain names anymore. I can ping ip addresses, but for all names I get unknown host. any tips what I can look at to fix this? It's a server installation, so no UI, but I have direct access.
<boyalex> does keep deal with burning to dvd?
<mike3_> Where are modules, and services loaded upon boot?
<kitche> fschulze: check /etc/resolv.conf to check to see if you have any nameservers
<kitche> mike3_: what do you mean?
<fschulze> kitche: I have, and that one is working for another computer in the same network
<Lattyware> Hey all
<fschulze> kitche: can I try dierctly from ubuntu somehow?
<Lattyware> Having a problem
<trecekladon> anyone know how to turn on your universe repository?
<Jammer> mike3_, /etc/rcX.d directories start all the daemons
<Lattyware> My default gateway won't change.
<ari_stress> hello all, i'm stumped on doing network install of 7.04
<recoy^> hello
<mongolai> recoy^, did it work?
<fschulze> kitche: oh, wait
<recoy^> hell ya dude ur 1337 in my book
<ari_stress> the installer is looking for [Sat Jun 23 19:14:43 2007]  [error]  [client 192.168.1.100]  File does not exist: /srv/www/htdocs/pub/dists/feisty/restricted/debian-installer
<kitche> Lattyware: is the interface down when you change the gateway?
<mongolai> sweet, thank god!
<fschulze> kitche: that file is dynamically generated and it has nothing in it except the comment
<ari_stress> the debian-installer is not there...
<recoy^> thanks alot i just wish i knew what you did so i could learn
<Lattyware> I open the network manager, and try and change it, and it is 192.168.2.122 instead of 192.168.2.120 again.
<Lattyware> kitche: No.
<kitche> fschulze: then that's why :)
<recoy^> btw how do u copy paste my name in chat?
<mike3_> Jammer, you don't need to add it to to a script like Gentoo does via rc-update ?
<mike3_> Jammer, if it's in those directories it's just auto loaded by default?
<fschulze> kitche: I looked at original in the /etc/resolveconv/resolv.conf.d
<mongolai> start typing the name, then hit the tab key.
<fschulze> kitche: why is that file not updated anymore? it worked some time ago
<mongolai> reco <tab> does this: recoy^
<fschulze> kitche: what can I check?
<kitche> mike3_: if it's set up correctly yes and in Gentoo you don't need to run rc-update for it either
<recoy^> mongolai: sweet
<mongolai> recoy^, msg me again
<mike3_> kitche, yes you do. You need to add it to the default or boot section
<kitche> fschulze: probably because the dhcp server isn't giving out the nameserver
<mike3_> i've been running gentoo for about 3 years
<failbit> hi, what channel do i have to go for compiz-fusion?
<kitche> mike3_: ok if you sya so I never used rc-update on Gentoo
<fschulze> kitche: I don't use dhcp
<noiesmo> !effects | failbit
<ubotu> failbit: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<kitche> fschulze: then /etc/resolv.conf should have nameservers in it if you put them in
<failbit> thank you
<mike3_> kitche, yah gentoo doesn't contain rc.* directories
<kitche> fschulze: it's only dynamically generated if you have dhcp server
<mike3_> just init.d
<boyalex> is keep the best option for what I want.. just looking at the homepage and it's a little.. content-light
<kitche> mike3_: your point being like I told you I have never used rc-update on Gentoo and it always worked
<mike3_> kitche, so to disable a service upon boot you'd have to just chmod on it i guess?
<fschulze> kitche: so I edit that file directly? even though the comment says I shouldn't?
<kitche> fschulze: or edit the original but without dhcp you won't get auto nameservers
<kitche> fschulze: you have ot add them in manually but if /etc/resolv.conf is just a comment then you don't have any nameservers
<Lattyware> kitche: I put it down and changed it, still doesn't work
<kitche> mike3_: not in /etc/rcX.d
<Lattyware> oh, actually, it does.
<Lattyware> Thanks
<kitche> mike3_: in /etc/init.d you can chmod it though
<mike3_> kitche, Ok got'cha.
<Jammer> mike3_, usually the /etc/rcX.d contains symlink to /etc/init.d ... so you would remove the symlink
<Jammer> X being the runlevel
<mike3_> ok ubuntu is different from what I'm used to. Seems ubuntu is more of the standard linux way
<kitche> Jammer: never remove a symlink from /etc/rcX.d
<fschulze> kitche: the nameserver is set up in original
* boyalex can't believe they're trying to market ubuntu as a server/serious OS with the state of things re backups...
<kitche> Jammer: just have to rename the symlink
<kitche> mike3_: there is no standard linux way there is either Sys-V whihc ubuntu uses or BSD-style
<[buda] > Yo! I have a some problem with my video driver! Is there any way to set up my S3 Trio3D/2X video card to run properly, although there's no official driver for linux?
<Sevk> how to disable quit and join message here
<kitche> boyalex: usually admins make scripts to back things up themselves with Linux
<mike3_> kitche, Well which would Gentoo be for instance?
<kitche> Sevk: client?
<fschulze> kitche: I have added it to base now and that works, not sure that's the correct way to do it.
<goldcode> was wondering if anyone knows about sporadic network problems with the wireless ipw3945
<Sevk> exp  tosca2 has quit (Client Quit)
<kitche> mike3_: a mix I believe
<phr0stbyte> All things FTP have stopped working on my box. Does anyone have any ideas?
<mike3_> kitche, BSD you add your services in rc.conf
<mike3_> at least in freebsd
<kitche> mike3_: /etc/rc.d is bsd style with no symlinks in /etc/init.d to /etc/rcX.d
<mike3_> got'cha..
<boyalex> kitche: I appreciate that backing up app data in a commercial env will involve a backup server with RAID volume snapshots or whatever... but backing up home user data to removable media seems to be a bit of a pita... also there doesn't seem to be any 'mksysb' (AIX) equivalent at all (bare-metal restore of OS (rootvg, in AIX speak))... which considering how apt works could be really really nice and streamlines
<mike3_> I really gotta admit though. I'm impressed with Ubuntu. The ease of installation. I don't have to wait 48 hours to install a base system. :)
<boyalex> *streamlined
<Sevk> how to hide this : << [buda]  has quit (Client Quit)>>
<Sevk> have any settings?
<jokerwitte> hi guys: how do i find bit torrent (which came with the 7.04 distribution of ubuntu) but does not show up under applications?
<kitche> Sevk: as I said what client
<boyalex> and all the work's nearly been done for them... (mondo)
<goldcode> @jokerwitte use ktorrent
<ertan> Ercin_Celiktenli : hellop
<jokerwitte> how so?
<Bassetts> where do I put plugins for irssi in ubuntu?
<Sevk> XChat-GNOME 0.16
<ertan> hi !
<kitche> boyalex: it's very easy to backup files
<kitche> !backup | boyalex
<ubotu> boyalex: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<kitche> boyalex: myself I just amke an image of my whole system with partimage
<boyalex> kitche: so for weekly/arbitary incremental and say, monthly full backups to removable media (dvdr/ram) - what do you suggest
<boyalex> kitche: yes, that what i've resorted to for bare-metal restores... but it does require booting from seperate paritition.. and doesn't deal with backing up large amounts of mostly static data (ie - my mp3 collection)
<jrib> Bassetts: ~/.irssi/scripts/   you mean scripts?
<Bassetts> jrib, yes, i made a folder called scripts in ~/.irssi but it keeps saying script not found
<jrib> Bassetts: how are you trying to load it?
<fschulze> kitche: thx for your time
<Bassetts> /script load exaile_irssi.pl
<jrib> Bassetts: does it work if you omit the ".pl"?
<Bassetts> jrib, no
<marfeath> I'm trying to get postgresql in ubuntu and it is not working - "Your PHP installation does not support PostgreSQL. You need to recompile PHP using the --with-pgsql configure option."  Am I missing something?
<kitche> boyalex: I heard rsync is good for what you want
<jrib> Bassetts: that should work, does it tab complete it?
<Bassetts> jrib, no
<Ireal> marfeath: yes, install php5-pgsql
<Sevk> i'll try xchat ..
<Otacon22> exist a command to shutdown without be root?
<marfeath> Ireal: hah, actually I just figured it out, I needed to reload apache after I did that.  Thanks though
<boyalex> kitche: not as I understand it... rsync synchronises two directories, locally or remotely
<Otacon22> !shutdown
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shutdown - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> Otacon22: sudo halt ubuntu uses sudo
<Ireal> marfeath: d'oh! ;P
<Otacon22> without sudo nothing?
<jrib> Bassetts: check spelling (it's probably case sensitive) and try a different script
<kitche> boyalex: then you never used rsync to it's fullest then
<Ireal> isn't there a group in which you can place a user to allow him to perform halt ?
<dchky> Now I'm as annoyed as Sevk, Xchat has no obvious way to switch off join and quit messages.
<Bassetts> jrib, ok
<kitche> Ireal: halt can only be performed by admin/root
<Sevk> o tks
<kitche> Ireal: you could limit the user to only use halt with sudo powers
<phr0stbyte> FTP stopped working on this box. Does anyone have any ideas?
<Ireal> kitche: i must have remembered incorrectly ^_^
<dchky> /etc/init.d/ftpd status ? maybe?
* Ireal gets his crystal ball 
<kitche> dchky Sevk: I only know for irssi it might owrk in xcaht and xchat-gnome but not sure /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<boyalex> kitche: so rsync can deal with writing the difference between my live files, the last full backups and n* incremental backups to a dvdr?
<dchky> Thanks, will try that.
<bidossessi> hi which version of ubuntu can i use as a media center (eg linuxMCE)
<tck> My Ubuntu database file was corrupt 'http://hwdb.ubuntu.com/?xml=bc719949134e03d8b947237e67679c70' how do I re-send it?
<SinnerG> I'm on ubuntu now, but wine is giving me an headache.. :/
<kitche> boyalex: yes look up rsync snapshot backups but there is not really a easy way to backup without writing a script yourself to do it
<SinnerG> beryl works nice btw :)
<tck> bidossessi, http://sourceforge.net/projects/ubuntummc/
<bidossessi> thx
<binks> bidossessi: any pos even the server version if you have a ff card
<SinnerG> wine: creating configuration directory '/home/sinnerg/.wine'...
<SinnerG> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<SinnerG> wine: wineprefixcreate failed while creating '/home/sinnerg/.wine'.
<SinnerG> any suggestions ?
<binks> tck: have you a mce setup
<Sevk> thank you all
<nandovieira> hi. How can I install openssl on ubuntu feisty?
<tck> binks, nope
<phr0stbyte> dchky: phr0stbyte@localhost:~$ /etc/init.d/ftpd-ssl status
<phr0stbyte> bash: /etc/init.d/ftpd-ssl: No such file or directory
<Frogzoo> SinnerG: don't use the ubuntu wine repo which is dated, use the budgetdedicated repo mentioned in the ubuntu wiki doc
<marfeath> what is a good text based postgresql client?
<dchky> ah thanks, sorry I don't run ftp, but thought it'd be close to that.
<SinnerG> frogzoo: I'm using the deb from winehq
<tck> binks, saw an excellent vid the other day on youtube of a guy comparing MCE on ubuntu to windows MCE, the diff. was mindblowing
<dissection> I'm using Ubuntu 7.04 (kernel 2.6.20-15-generic). I need to edit /etc/wvdial.conf but its read-only. What do I need to do?
<SinnerG> well, using their repo that is
<nafik> i am using gnome. external hdd and cd/dvd have icons on my desktop, where can i turn off this?
<kitche> nandovieira: it should be installed by default if not it would be sudo apt-get install openssl
<kitche> nafik: gconf-editor
<binks> yep i still pref vdr but cant get sasc-ng to setup
<nandovieira> kitche: ok. I'll try it ;)
<tck> dissection, chmod u+w /etc/wvdial.conf
<nafik> kitche: and where exactly in gconf-editor?
<kitche> nafik: no clue I don't use gnome but have gconf installed since a program I have installed needs it but I know that it's in there someplace
<nafik> kitche: ok, thank you so much
<dissection> tck, thanks. And after I finish editing it, do I need to type anything else?
<Furioso> hi guys gedit did not start with sudo ^^??
<boyalex> kitche: thanks for you time
<larson9999> the mic on my usb camera works in ekiga just fine.  but i can't figure out how to get other things to use it.  for instance gtk-recordmydesktop.  anyone know how to do that?
<tck> dissection, save it i guess
<mike3_> How do you pronounce Feisty /
<mike3_> ?
<serishema-laptop> gah. it failed to boot.
<Gnea> FIE-ST-EE
<Ireal> Gnea: really? o_O
<Gnea> it isn't FIST-EE :)
<serishema-laptop> i'll have to do it again and not screw up the raid config this time
<Ireal> i always thought it was fai - stie :P
<spo0nman2> Hi
<tarelerulz> I have usb exteral sound card and I can't see to get all my app to play the sound card help?
<binks> f eye stie
<spo0nman2> Why can't I find breezy in the archives?
<Ireal> binks: misa like that one :)
<spo0nman2> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages
<spo0nman2>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.89.8 80] 
<spo0nman2> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.89.8 80] 
<spo0nman2> Reading package lists... Done
<scorp123> Hi all
<Gnea> !sound | tarelerulz
<ubotu> tarelerulz: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<PriceChild> spo0nman2, breezy has reached End of Life
<PriceChild> spo0nman2, please upgrade to dapper
<koen_> hi. for using a nvidia card (go 7600) with compiz, do i need the restricted or the open source driver?
<spo0nman2> PriceChild, that's ok. I'm not asking anyone to help me ... my hardware cannot run dapper.
<PriceChild> koen_, both will work fine.
<Gnea> koen_: restricted
<dchky> It'll work better with the restricted driver.
<koen_> thx
<PriceChild> koen_, if you want 3d acceleration for games then you will want restricted
<spo0nman2> PriceChild, all i ask is old software to be there.
<spo0nman2> PriceChild, This is really annoying.
<PriceChild> koen_, however, using the restricted driver means that suspend, resume, hibernate and power management won't work well
<PriceChild> spo0nman2, do you know how much it costs to keep that on servers? ;)
<Gnea> PriceChild: it'll work like utter $&*( with the open source driver
<spo0nman2> PriceChild, I run quite a bit of servers. I have a fair idea.
<spo0nman2> disk is cheap.
<spo0nman2> PriceChild, this is bizzare.
<liquiddoom> It's the bandwidth that costs you, really
<Gnea> spo0nman2: but bandwidth isn't always
<PriceChild> Gnea, it "works" perfectly fine. Power management, resume and hibernate are broken on restricted
<spo0nman2> PriceChild, I can still access potato archives.
<koen_> okay thx PriceChild
<PriceChild> spo0nman2, Breezy was supported for 18 months... please upgrade. EOD really?
<spo0nman2> Gnea, you're basically annoying your own early adapters.
<koen_> what package do i need for the correct restricted driver (using AIXGL and not GLX)
<spo0nman2> PriceChild, this particular hardware cannot run dapper. what am i suppossed to do?
<Gnea> spo0nman2: get with the program, change is constant, didn't they tell you that?
<Gnea> spo0nman2: what hardware, exactly?
<PriceChild> spo0nman2, will it work with an upgrade from breezy instead of fresh install?
<spo0nman2> Gnea, yeah! but removing content isn't exactly is helping anyone.
<PriceChild> spo0nman2, your old settings might save it
<Maxx84> hi everyone! how do i change the default init?
<rouslan> What does this mean?:"Jun 22 14:35:22 webserver zmd: ShutdownManager (WARN): Going to sleep, waking up at 06/23/2007 12:55:22"
<spo0nman2> PriceChild, Gnea This is not something that you can defend. this is really stupid ... you can encourage people to upgrade.I run feisty on mynew laptop but ... I guess I really should go back to debian.
<Maxx84> (i used to edit the inittab on fedora4)
<ompaul> Maxx84, there is 0 (off) 1 (single user) and 2 (3,4,5, are all the same as 2) and 6 (reboot) now what was your question againt
<nivekc1> im going to get a nvidia card since it seems ati doesnt support linux very well who is a good manufac for nvidia/
<Gnea> spo0nman2: you still haven't answered the question.
<koen_> what package do i need for the correct restricted driver (using AIXGL and not GLX, if possible)
<dissection> chmod u+w /etc/wvdial.conf <--- I typed this but it said operation not permitted.. What do I need to do to be able to edit /etc/wvdial.conf?
<PriceChild> spo0nman2, I suggest backing up and attempting an upgrade
<kitche> koen_: for what card?
<Mark_> hey
<PriceChild> spo0nman2, please don't complain about breezy being gone. It reached end of life, you were warned. We don't owe anything.
<Gnea> spo0nman2: this is a laptop? what make/model is the laptop? might be able to fix it...
<kitche> dissection: gksu gedit /etc/wvdial.conf for gui or sudo nano /etc/wvdial.conf for cli
<Maxx84> ompaul: which file do i need to edit on ubuntu to start with the cli instead of the gui?
<kitche> Gnea: funny he didn't sya it's a laptop he said it's a server
<spo0nman2> Gnea, I've been running debian since 1998. I guess I know what change means. It never meant this. I revisit a box after a year and it's unusable.
<Gnea> spo0nman2: you're right, there isn't anything to defend, so there's no use.
<koen_> nvidia go 7600
<koen_> kitche nvidia go 7600
<kitche> koen_: umm maybe nvidia-glx-legacy
<Gnea> spo0nman2: i've been running debian since '97, they're 2 entirely different projects.
<spo0nman2> PriceChild, Gnea Thanks for you time.
<Temporo> Hi.
<Sevk> how to register nickname ,if my nickname and passwd is  < nick nick >
<koen_> legacy? why not the recent one. This is one of the newest cards...
<PriceChild> !register | Sevk
<ubotu> Sevk: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Temporo> How do i get the Live cd to boot with just commandline?
<Sevk> !register | Sevk
<Mark_> has anyone tried the new Compiz and Beryl
<Gnea> spo0nman2: the bottom line is that we can still TRY to help you out, but instead of trying, you're delving into all of this negativity. get over it and help us help you move on.
<ompaul> Maxx84, that is a whole different question ;-) , do this sudo apt-get install rcconf, run the program with sudo rcconf and turn off gdm with a keystroke, or if you only want it off for a little while /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<nivekc1> mark: is it out yet?
<PriceChild> Mark_, #ubuntu-effects please
<dissection> chmod u+w /etc/wvdial.conf <--- I typed this but it said operation not permitted.. What do I need to do to be able to edit /etc/wvdial.conf?
<kitche> koen_: then use nvidia-glx but never heard of nvidia go before
<tarelerulz> when I set the sound for interal sound card it play those the laptop speakers
<dchky> dissection: most people don't approve, but sudo passwd root - type a password then su -
<Ireal> dissection: you should probably do that as root :)
<kitche> koen: yep it's nvidia-glx
<Gnea> oh well, can't help everybody
<koen_> kitche "go" means that its the notebook version of the card
<kitche> dissection: I told you how to edit it alreadt
<koen_> though many people forget to mention it...
<Mimoh> hi
<dchky> Yes, hello.
<scorp123> dchky: you can just as well just issue a "sudo su -"
<dissection> But when I installed Ubuntu, it never created a root
<dchky> Yeah, but I don't like sudo.
<iTurtle> dissection: the root filesystem is at   /
<dchky> Then I add rootpw to visudo
<scorp123> dissection: there is one ... it's just sort of "disabled" out of security aspects (a la Mac OS X).
<iTurtle> dissection: what do you mean "it never created a root"?
<Ireal> hyhy
<scorp123> iTurtle: he probably means the "root" super-user
<dissection> when i installed ubuntu, it asked me what username i want.. and i wrote "dissection"... thats it.. not root or anything
<iTurtle> scorp123: ok.
<scorp123> dissection: read above
<Maxx84> ompaul: thanks! one last question: i need to sh the video card drivers, but everytime it tells me that X is opened, even if I log off and log on on a term(ctrl+alt+f2).....how do i kill the Xwindow? that's why i need to start with cli instead of gui......
<dissection> so how do i enable it
<iTurtle> speaking of Mac OS, how can I run a Mac OS X app on Ubuntu?
<iTurtle> i've been able to do the opposite
<marcovic> hi guys
<dchky> dissection: type sudo passwd root
<iTurtle> marcovic: hello
<scorp123> dissection: direct access to "root" is disabled ... you don't even need it. You can do anything by using "sudo" in front of your commands.
<dchky> enter your password, then to log in as root type su -
<iTurtle> dchky: isn't it "su --login" ?
<dissection> okay let me try
<marcovic> iTurtle: some problem with the mic...can you help me?
<ompaul> Maxx84, /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<scorp123> dchky: "sudo su -" ... I already told you that.
<dchky> if you want it to be permanent then sudo passwd root
<iTurtle> marcovic: sure . what's wrong?
<dchky> No kidding scorp123, what's your point?
<ompaul> Maxx84, sorry:     sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<ompaul> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<scorp123> dchky: don't suggest creating passwd for "root" account to users ... if they don't have the experience they will probably just hose their systems.
<Maxx84> ompaul: Thanks!!!!
<marcovic> iTurtle: when i try to set ALSA from Sound config and then try to play, an error message come out: Pipeline broken
<ompaul> Maxx84, enjoy
<iTurtle> marcovic: hold on...
<scorp123> dchky: I have seen too many noobs being tempted working as "root" permanently and BS like that ... :-/
<dchky> So explain why virtually every other distro and unix system uses root!
<SEOmoz> dchky, if you want you can do it with a gui, just go system , administration, user and groups and you ll see all the accounts, including root
<bidossessi> does feisty come with beryl?
<dchky> People shouldn't do anything on their systems without some thought.
<AlexiLaiho> I have a problem with restarting the computer after installing Ubuntu, would anyone pls help me to solve this :(
<scorp123> dchky: that's exactly the problem there ....
<iTurtle> marcovic: try "autodetect" - see what happens
<dchky> <-- old school I guess.
<scorp123> dchky: too many people are used to having "admin powers" all the time a la Windoze ...
<iTurtle> AlexiLaiho: sure. what happens?
<ompaul> dchky, they too have a choice and sudo is over 25 years old
<dchky> I never said anyone should log in and work as root now did I
<AlexiLaiho> I installed Ubuntu, then updated without errors, but whenever I restarted the PC, the black monitor appears and remains
<scorp123> dchky: being "old school" is totally OK :-)
<marcovic> iTurtle: on the mic i can't...there's no way...i ust choose OSS or Alsa or other choices
<iTurtle> I finally understand why turtleneck sweaters are called that! :)
<AlexiLaiho> nothing happens afterwards
<dchky> :-) It is.
<bidossessi> i'm looking at installing ubuntu with linuxMCE, does kubunty come with beryl as standard or do i need to install it manually afterwards?
<iTurtle> marcovic: I'm sorry. I can't help you :(
<AlexiLaiho> I have to manually turn off the PC, then turn on again
<ompaul> scorp123 / dchky please drop the subject or take it to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<dchky> why?
<marcovic> iTurtle: ok thankx a lot the same ;)
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<scorp123> ompaul: WTF? We're totally on-topic ...
<iTurtle> AlexiLaiho: ok. first off, when you're talking to a specific person, type in their name (like iTurtle: ) in the beginning so that I know it's specifically for me. ok?
<scorp123> ompaul: root or not to root ....
<dchky> We are on topic.
<AlexiLaiho> iTurtle : my apology, I'm noob
<iTurtle> AlexiLaiho: it's ok. Everyone's new sometime in their life ;_
<iTurtle> * ;)
<kitche> scorp123: anything root is off-topic here
<scorp123> kitche: BS
<iTurtle> AlexiLaiho: now, have you waited for a while after you sent the reboot command?
<nivekc1> does MSI make a good nvidia card? and is the 8500 a good card?
<ompaul> scorp123, kitche is right
<dchky> You are entitled to your opinion kitche, not everyone shares your definition of 'on topic'
<scorp123> ompaul: nope he isn't.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<iTurtle> AlexiLaiho: Did the UBUNTU logo with the loading bar at least appear?
<bidossessi> i'm still considering switching to ubuntu but idon't have an internet connection at home yet. i'd like to know if all i need to transform my pc into a media center is on the cd i download
<iTurtle> !shipit | bidossessi
<ubotu> bidossessi: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Feisty (7.04) CDs
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<scorp123> ompaul: sometimes you got to use "root" powers to install stuff ... I fail to see how this should be "offtopic".
<ompaul> scorp123, it is  now chatter
<iTurtle> bidossessi: I know there's a media center version of ubuntu, if that's what you mean....
<scorp123> ompaul: to that I agree ... ok, next topic.
<ReServe2> grub will not autostart ubuntu
<bidossessi> iTurtle: i am in algeria, will shipit work? (grin)
<ReServe2> what can I do to make grub autostart ubuntu?
<dissection> Is there a default root password? I put the same password as that of my username and it said authentication failure.
<iTurtle> bidossessi: of course! it works all over the world
<AlexiLaiho> iTurtle : yes, I did wait a while, yes, the monitor 'flashed' several times, the logo appeared, the orange color bar ended as well
<Gnea> dissection: use: sudo su   then use your password
<dchky> dissection: there is no default root password, to set it type sudo passwd root
<liquiddoom> !grub |ReServe2
<ubotu> ReServe2: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kitche> dissection: root is locked on ubuntu use sudo instead
<iTurtle> AlexiLaiho: ok. then try waiting for a bit to see what happens. Sometimes it does that. well, actually, hold on.....
<AlexiLaiho> iTurtle : then the whole monitor turned black, then remained black, nothing more happened
<bidossessi> iTurtle: i have an internet connection i can use at work to download what i need, but once i am home, i'd like to setup linxMCE and beryl i just want to know if that will be possible
<bidossessi> because i have a rock-solid opensuse right now, i just felt like being adventurous
<iTurtle> bidossessi: desktop effects come preinstalled on 7.04 - System>Preferences>Desktop Effects
<jrib> does anyone know of a way to stop a specific key from repeating if I hold it down?
<iTurtle> jrib: try keyboard prefs
<iTurtle> AlexiLaiho: wow. there are a lot of ubuntu users in singapore. :) anyway....
<iTurtle> AlexiLaiho: yeah. Try waiting a while after the screen goes black. then see what happens.
<AlexiLaiho> iTurtle: ok, I will leave now to give a try, I'll be back later. Thanks for your help
<iTurtle> AlexiLaiho: welcome
<jrib> iTurtle: I see that lets me turn off repeating for all keys, but I don't see where it lets me turn it off for a specific key
<iTurtle> jrib: I'm not sure you can do that..... at least, not that I know of
<Hexxeh> Hey guys
<jrib> iTurtle: alright, thanks
<iTurtle> jrib: welcome
<Hexxeh> Is it worth using 64-bit Ubuntu on a 4200+ X2 AMD chip? I've heard Flash doesn't work in it.
<jrib> Hexxeh: if you don't have a particular reason you want to use 64bit, it is not worth it
<Frogzoo> Hexxeh: for desktop, no, for server yes
<Hexxeh> It's for my main desktop
<ReServe2> liquiddoom; dont understand what to do
<Hexxeh> I'm thinking of switching from Vista Ultimate to Ubuntu 7.04 because Vista is crashing like a crackwhore.
<scorp123> Hexxeh: 64-bit edition only makes sense for server installation ... else go for the 32-bit version or too much of the multimedia stuff won't work at the moment ....
<kitche> Hexxeh: even for server it's not worth it at least right now programs need to be programmed to use the extra thread which most don't use any how
<Hexxeh> Okay thanks.
<iTurtle> !server | Hexxeh
<ubotu> Hexxeh: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<uptownben> how can I check to see which port my mouse is setup on?  dmesg isnt telling me much..
<liquiddoom> <ReServe2>: I'll talk in a bit, gotta run
<Jester__> Hello
<Hexxeh> I've downloaded both version of Desktop Ubuntu, 7.04: 32 and 64bit.
<Hexxeh> So I just wanted to ask, thankyou.
<Jester__> How can I get drivers for Sis 650/740 VGA for Linux?
<ReServe2> ok liquiddoom
<Hexxeh> Also, will my iPod/Zune work in some way?
<iTurtle> What comes with the Shipit cd package?
<iTurtle> !drivers | Jester_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<iTurtle> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<jrib> iTurtle: ?
<iTurtle> jrib: what
<Frogzoo> iTurtle: that's gonna hurt
<jrib> iTurtle: why did you call !ops?
<iTurtle> Frogzoo: what?
<ompaul> iTurtle, ?
<scorp123> Jester__: if that is an older card you probably don't need any "drivers", it's probably already supported and should work out of the box ....
<iTurtle> jrib: I've heard of IRC ops, and I wanted to know what they were
<iTurtle> Frogzoo: what's going to hurt?
<Frogzoo> iTurtle: best to leave the ops sleeping - they get cranky when roused
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<scorp123> Jester__: ... just to mention that I don't know that card ...
<Frogzoo> lol
<djmccormick> how can i get java for the command-line on my 6.06 LTS command-line-only box?
<scorp123> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<kitche> djmccormick: umm install the java binary
<elkbuntu> iTurtle,  /cs access #ubuntu list would have worked, and not got you into trouble
<kitche> !java | djmccormick
<ubotu> djmccormick: please see above
<dissection> Okay I changed into root successfully, typed "chmod u+w /etc/wvdial.conf" but it was still read-only... I was not able to edit it..
<iTurtle> elkbuntu: what are ops?
<Jester__> scorp123: I have 2 fps in a game right now, and I had arround 15 on windows
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* iTurtle was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (the people who can kick you.  please dont abuse !ops)
<Gnea> iTurtle: channel management.
<scorp123> Jester__: what game?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Jester__> scorp123: Tibia
<scorp123> Jester__: you are running the same game under Linux?
<Hexxeh> I have an external USB drive formatted to NTFS, can I access it safely with Ubuntu as I have other windows machines I use it with.
<Jester__> scorp123: Not the same client ofc. But the same game
<scorp123> Jester__: there are multiple factors
<Ireal> Hexxeh: yes, but read-only
<Hexxeh> Damn.
<scorp123> Jester__: could be that the Linux client wasn't as well-programmed as the Windows one ... ?
<Hexxeh> Is there anything I can do to use it just as I do in Windows?
<kitche> !ntfs-3g | Hexxeh
<ubotu> Hexxeh: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Ireal> Hexxeh: format it to vfat :P
<bidossessi> what's the link for restricted formats instructions
<scorp123> !ntfs | Hexxeh
<ubotu> Hexxeh: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Ireal> kitche: oo, really?
<dissection> Okay I changed into root successfully, typed "chmod u+w /etc/wvdial.conf" but it was still read-only... I was not able to edit it..
<perlmonkey> hi does anyone run mythtv under Feisty? I'm having a problem, just installed mythtv but the mythtv-setup prog runs everytime I start mythfrontend. any ideas?
<scorp123> !mp3 | bidossessi
<ubotu> bidossessi: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xconspirisist> Hey all. Ive had ubuntu installed for months. I rebooted the other day and it giving me and error; fsck died with exist status 8. Ive manually checked all filesystems, which appear to be clean, but it is still dying with code 8 (operational error), has anyone ever heard of this before?
<Jester__> scorp123: It's possible, but im not sure
<kitche> Ireal: I consider it unstable myself it tricks the kernel
<scorp123> xconspirisist: boot off a Live CD and check from there ...
<bidossessi> most of my music is in ogg but i was more thinking of my axxo videos which i play with mplayer
<lorx> Hey. Im having a problem with my Audigy and Live soundcard, I cant get no digital output out of em. I have an extern DAC and it recieves the signal (48khz) when I turn on the "Audigy Analog/Digital" Switch on, so its not the cable/signal. But i get no sound out of it, what am I doing wrong? (PS. I'm newbie, so :>)
<xconspirisist> scorp123: Can you think of another solution, the box doesnt have a cd drive.
<lorx> I get the same problem with both cards.
<Shaftino> Does anybody else have a problem with their wireless mouse, where the clicks stop being recognised?
<scorp123> bidossessi: "axxo" ... you mean DIVX and XVID ... "axxo" are just the folks who do the releases.
<Ireal> kitche: ah, but at least it's progress :)
<scorp123> xconspirisist: remove HD and put it into a different machine, check from there
<xconspirisist> hmm
<Gnea> lorx: you need to use the alsamixer to unmute and use the digital outs
<scorp123> xconspirisist: boot off USB-Stick and check from there
<Gnea> lorx: open a terminal and type: alsamixer
<bidossessi> scorp123: that's what i mean
<stelios> there is somebody who knows a page with a guide for beryl installation on feisty with ati?
<scorp123> xconspirisist: Or boot into single user and check every filesystem manually ...? Did you try that already?
<scorp123> !beryl | stelios
<ubotu> stelios: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<bidossessi> i guess the link you just mentioned works with all of those formats?...
<scorp123> bidossessi: no idea to be honest ... the stuff the Bots and Admins here give as answers usually works 100% ...
<lorx> Gnea, how do i unmute it there? its just writing "00" and i cant turn it up or anything.
<scorp123> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bidossessi> ok. where do i go to check out which version of amarok feisty packs?
<Shaftino> Im having a problem with my mouse, its very weird, it works fine for a while but then suddenly all clicks off it are stopped being recognised? Anyone any idea what could cause this?
<Gnea> lorx: OO means it's unmuted
<Frogzoo> bidossessi: apt-cache show amarok
<Gnea> lorx: should say for the item: "SB Live Analog/Digital Output Jack"
<scorp123> Shaftino: the mouse works OK other than that? e.g. on other systems?
<blmartin778> any ideas on good dedicated server companies, for price and service?
<Shaftino> scorp123, Yes it works perfect
<scorp123> Shaftino: maybe a flaky cable? Or coke spilled over the mouse ...
<Hexxeh> http://softlayer.com blmartin778
<Shaftino> scorp123, Its wireless
<bidossessi> Frogzoo: i haven't install ubuntu yet. i am doing bg research
<lorx> Gnea, yeah, it does. when i press "," it writes "mm", and the DAC losses the signal. But still no sound when i switch it on again :(
<bidossessi> installed*
<scorp123> Shaftino: maybe low batteries?
<Shaftino> scorp123, They have only just been changed :S
<Shaftino> scorp123, It only ever happens with ubuntu
<scorp123> Shaftino: or a mobile phone or WLAN access point somewhere somehow causing intereferences?
<Frogzoo> bidossessi: Version: 2:1.4.5-0ubuntu7
<xconspirisist> Anyone know how I can create /dev/hdb1, it doesnt exist for some unknown reason, and MAKEDEV doesnt know how to make it.
<Shaftino> scorp123, Never had a problem like that wit it before
<Frogzoo> xconspirisist: udev didn't find any device there
<Frogzoo> xconspirisist: try /dev/sdb1
<scorp123> xconspirisist: do you even had a harddisk /dev/hdb ?
<Shaftino> scorp123, Its like i can still move the cursor and the wireless keyboard still works
<xconspirisist> I tried that.
<Shaftino> scorp123, Its just the clicks stop being recognised
<xconspirisist> scorp123: I did before I started having these errors. :/
<scorp123> xconspirisist: maybe the HD just died?
<Shaftino> scorp123, I did notice, I think my xorg.conf claims to be emulating 3 buttons, could that cause anything?
<xconspirisist> /dev/hdb1, and /dev/sda3, (two of the disks out of the 5) dont have dev devices.
<scorp123> Shaftino: yes ... turn it off. and see if it improves anything.
<xconspirisist> scorp123: Unlikely that 2 died...
<Gnea> lorx: hrm..
<Shaftino> scorp123, could using the built in compiz cause a problem?
<Shaftino> scorp123, Just out of interest
<kitche> xconspirisist: /dev/hdb1 and /dev/sda3 means partitions
<oddchild> hello
<xconspirisist> kitche: I know that. :)
<scorp123> xconspirisist: no kidding: I had once three HD's die on me the same damn day. I thought I was going crazy. Trust me: it can happen ... unlikely, yes ... but it can happen.
<bidossessi> hmmm. my opensuse version is the latest. i guess there are repositories i can setup to update packages to the latest versions, right?
<bidossessi> that was the last question
<kitche> xconspirisist: do you have a /dev/hdb and a /dev/sda
<oddchild> I am having a problem with the desktop effects...
<xconspirisist> scorp123: Is there a more reliable way to check? The raid cards are showing the devices.
<oddchild> the cube worked once... but never again?
<oddchild> anyone have any ideas?
<Trini_Man> hi how do stop gnome terminal from displaying the my pwd before the prompt. I want it to remain Static
<Enselic> oddchild: have you enabled it?
<oddchild> i have good graphics cards..
<scorp123> xconspirisist: oK, if the RAID controllers see them then they should still be alive somehow ....
<oddchild> yeah
<xconspirisist> kitche: Ill check just for shits and giggles.
<Frogzoo> xconspirisist: see what you get with: 'for x in a b c d e f g; do sudo fdisk -l /dev/sd$x ; done'
<xconspirisist> scorp123: That what I thought.
<xconspirisist> Frogzoo: will do.
<oddchild> it worked for a while
<oddchild> like 15 min
<oddchild> then never again...
<scorp123> !enter | oddchild
<Trini_Man> hi how do stop gnome terminal from displaying the my pwd before the prompt. I want it to remain Static
<ubotu> oddchild: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kitche> xconspirisist: but usually /dev/sdX will only  be created on demand if you don't have SATA drives that is
<mark13> quick question: how do i get the boot messages instead of the splash screen? i've updated edgy to feisty and now it just hangs (that fancy bar isn't moving)
<oddchild> the wobble works
<oddchild> but not the cube
<scorp123> Trini_Man: edit this file :  .bashrc
<Shaftino> scorp123, Even without 3 button emulation, its still playing up
<oddchild> alright
<Jeruvy> When I go to adjust the time and date, I don't get any window opening.  Can someone suggest where to seek the problem?
<scorp123> Shaftino: hmm ... what brand is that mouse?
<oddchild> i am on a laptop.
<xconspirisist> Frogzoo: That a really nice trick, and it showing every single drive. *phew*.
<Shaftino> scorp123, Think having 3 wacom touchpads configged inside my xorg.conf could be doing something?
<oddchild> just a normal, laptop mouse.. built in..
<Trini_Man> scorp123: where is that file ?
<scorp123> Frogzoo: I second that ... nice trick :-)
<Shaftino> scorp123, I dont even have any touchpads or anything
<gejr> My wireless card is found in lspci but not in ifconfig -a...what could cause this?
<Shaftino> scorp123, Its a labtec
<Gnea> lorx: ok, you may need to change the output device in your program from hw:0,0 to hw:0,2
<xconspirisist> Anyone got any ideas on where to go from here?
<oddchild> when i have the cube enabled... the workspaces vanish, and when i try using the cube, it acts as though i did not hit CTRL+ALT
<scorp123> Trini_Man: you sure you want to do this? if you ask a question like this then you probably shouldn't touch such stuff :-)
<perlmonkey> is it normal for X to restart after mythtv-setup runs?
<Gnea> lorx: some more detailed info here: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/DigitalOut
<perlmonkey> gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0
<Trini_Man> scorp123 : i am sure
<Shaftino> scorp123, Think i should try removing the 3 wacom devices out of xorg?
<Shaftino> scorp123, One is configged as a mouse too :S
<djmccormick> does enabling multiverse involve more than uncommenting the lines in my sources.list that say multiverse next to them?
<mark13> help... please... i'm sure it's just a single keypress, but how do i get normal boot messages instead of the splash screen?
<Frogzoo> djmccormick: just that
<kitche> djmccormick: have to update the database of packages as well
<erUSUL> mark13: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and get rid of the 'splash' keyword in the kernel entries you are interested on
<kitche> mark13: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst nd remove splash and quiet from the kernel line
<erUSUL> djmccormick: no, that is enough
<mark13> thanks to both of you, will do that
<erUSUL> djmccormick: you have to update after the change
<dagiS> can anyone tell me how I can keep my windows install while installing ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<erUSUL> !dualboot | dagiS
<ubotu> dagiS: please see above
<djmccormick> i've enabled the multiverse repo and updated aptitude but it doesn't see sun-java5-bin, sun-java5-jre as mentioned on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<jrib> djmccormick: pastebin your sources.list
<dagiS> thanks
<erUSUL> djmccormick: in feisty the version aviable is java6
<djmccormick> i am using 6.06 LTS
<Gartral> hello, im having problems with my panels...
<djmccormick> my sources: http://pastie.caboo.se/72865
<erUSUL> djmccormick: i'm not sure if there is sun java packages for dapper...
<Gartral> they crash upon loading
<xconspirisist> Okay, I think the dev devices have shifted during a system update, Im not using uuids in /etc/fstab
<qsendar> =
<qsendar> ==
<qsendar> ===
<qsendar> ====
<Jeruvy> When I go to adjust the time and date, I don't get any window opening.  Can someone suggest where to seek the problem?
<qsendar> =====
<jrib> qsendar: stop
<xconspirisist> Does anyone know how to get a uuid for a partition?
<qsendar> ======
<qsendar> =======
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<lorx> Gnea, that didnt work either, XMMS just complains that the device is blocked by an another application =(
<kitche> xconspirisist: vol tells you but myself I don't use uuid's so that might  be wrong
<Frogzoo> Jeruvy: you a member of the admin group ?
<jrib> !uuid > xconspirisist (see the private message from ubotu)
<scorp123> jrib: he he ... that was fast :)
<Gnea> lorx: what about hw:0,3?
<Jeruvy> Frogzoo it asks for admin password but thats it...is this a gnome app that broke maybe?
<tom_> Hey Guys - Bit of a strange issue - just fired up Ubuntu - and none of the "system" sounds work. The only sound i can get is through Amarok - nohting else. Ive set the default soundcard, checked all the setting and everything is fine. Any ideas what i may have over looked?
<dagiS> does the ubuntu install have to go on the same drive as windows to make dualboot work?
<Gartral> tom
<scorp123> tom_: just had the same problem ....
<binks> anyone no how to cure this error on starting vdr >> vdr: please turn off UTF-8 before starting VDR
<kitche> dagiS: no
<Frogzoo> Jeruvy: enter your user passwd
<tom_> scorp123: did you just have an update as well? thats the only thing i can put it down too
<scorp123> tom_: in my case I had to disable the on-board sound card via the PC BIOS ...
<Gnea> lorx: you may need to stop the song, open the preferences, set the output channel, apply/ok, then play the song again
<Shaftino> Can someone tell me how I back up my current xorg.conf, then how I can replace it over the original if something goes wrong when i edit it please?
<dagiS> thanks kitche
<Jeruvy> Frogzoo: tried that
<kitche> Shaftino: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.bak
<Gartral> my panels die and crash upon loading
<kitche> Shaftino: then do the reverse to restore
<lorx> Gnea, i did, same problem, with 0,3/0,4/0,5 its the same problem, it cant play the song because of hardware in use, but with the 0,1 there is no problem with playing, but no sound is coming out of the speaker.
<erUSUL> Shaftino: make a copy with cp and to restore it just copy it again over the other one
<sandman_> Does anyone know how to activate the special simbols like french ones in firefox. Do I need to activate the correct unicode in the kernel as well?
<Gnea> lorx: what other audio programs do you have running? any sound servers?
<scorp123> Shaftino: you could also add some comment to it ... e.g. : sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.Backup_DEFAULT_23-Jun-2007
<Gartral> sandman_:  you need to dl your land files from synaptic
<brainiac8008> i just got pidgin from the pidgin site.  i followed the installation instructions and supposedly installed pidgin.  it does not, however, appear in Applications>Internet.  Is it installed?  If so, how do I run it?
<lorx> Gnea, nothing, xmms is the only application, besides x-chat
<Mindcat> hello, i got a problem with gaim on ubuntu. when i use it with msn it often crashes. non problem when i use it with irc...
<cetanhota> try opening a terminal and typing pidgen
<Gnea> lorx: and nothing on that website makes a difference?
<brainiac8008> cetanhota, it says, "bash: pidgin: command not found"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<kitche> Mindcat: might be due to MSN does that with gaim
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %qsendar!*@*]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<cetanhota> brainiac8008, 1 sec let me look
<Gartral> my panels are screed up, i have a log file...
<kitche> Mindcat: but anyways with gaim it's not even supported upstream anymore so who knows if it will be fixed
<noelferreira> how to open a .docx file?
<Mindcat> what do you suggest? using another program=
<LCCUB> is there a way to disable recent documents from the places menu
<alaQ> noelferreira: with msOffice 2007.
<noelferreira> i think it is a microsoft word doc. no sure
<LCCUB> yes, docx is office 07 format
<noelferreira> what ? alaQ i can't open it in linux ? fuck microsoft. i don't understand why people do this
<erUSUL> kitche: changing the project name does not imply that "gaim it's not even supported upstream anymore" me thinks
<Devyll> can anybody tell me a nice weather applet for ubuntu  ?
<kitche> erUSUL: it's not go look at their irc channel
<Mindcat> so what should i do?
<H3lp> hello! im facing problems with Amsn.. ive installed the latest version though im having probs signing in! it keeps asking for TLS even though i installed it ..
<scorp123> noelferreira: it's called *Monopoly* :-)
<alaQ> noelferreira: unfortunately, I don't know of a way to open it from within linux.  However, the format is in XML, so if you need just the data from in it, you can open that up in a text editor of your choic.
<LCCUB>  Mindcat you could try aMSN
<Gnea> !language noelferreira
<noelferreira> thank peopl
<cetanhota> brainiac8008, go back and dbl check your install. Make sure it did truly install
<Gnea> !language | noelferreira
<ubotu> noelferreira: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<LinuxKid> hy
<LCCUB> Mindcat: msn has been working for me in pidgin, but I think it's just a buggy protocol for gaim/pidgin atm
<brainiac8008> cetanhota, how do I do a "dbl check" of my install?
<scorp123> noelferreira: there are convertors for MS Office that can create OpenOffice files ... maybe you could ask someone using Windows to convert the file for you?
<_Ahti> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Gnea> noelferreira: openoffice should open it just fine, or abiword
<H3lp> anyone willing to help with my AMSN/ tls problem ?!
<asdqwezxcdsf> crimsun you here?
<scorp123> Gnea: OpenOffice can read Office 2007 files?
<cetanhota> go back and make sure it installed, got to the pidgin web site and check there faq
<Gnea> scorp123: and it can write them.
<_Ahti> LCCUB: I totally disagree.. I think MSN works fine with GAIM/Pidgin
<Gnea> scorp123: well, to a point
<scorp123> Gnea: Office XP ... yes ... But MS Office 2007? Are you sure about this?
<Daniel_Ocean> hey guys, anyone in here play on a MARSHALL amp ? or anyone of you play guitar and can help me with a question ?
<LCCUB> _Ahti: for the most part it does, has issues sometimes in my case
<Gnea> scorp123: arg, thought you said 97. sorry, no.
<Devyll> can anybody tell me a gnome weather applet for ubuntu ? please  ?
<LinuxKid> asdqwezxcdsf
<PriceChild> !offtopic | Daniel_Ocean
<ubotu> Daniel_Ocean: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<asdqwezxcdsf> linuxkid?
<LinuxKid> can u help me
<LinuxKid> Please
<asdqwezxcdsf> :D
<_Ahti> !ask | LinuxKid
<ubotu> LinuxKid: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<riddlebox> how do I disable the keychain manager?
<asdqwezxcdsf> im waiting to get helped myself
<LCCUB> how can I disable recent documents in Places menu?
<LinuxKid> how i get a mIRC for linux
<_Ahti> !wine | LinuxKid
<ubotu> LinuxKid: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Gnea> LinuxKid: with wine, or use xchat
<H3lp> anyone has problems using AMSN ?! (tls )
<Gunmanic> Hello all :)
<kitche> LinuxKid: use wine to install it
<LinuxKid> i try
<LinuxKid> but not work
<binks> how can i switch off utf- as it affects vdr
<LCCUB> LinuxKid: there are a few choices for IRC in Linux, XChat, Konversation, LostIRC
<binks> how can i switch off utf-8  as it affects vdr
<lorx> Gnea, Nope, it can play with spdif and iec958, but still no sound is coming out of the speakers :(
<Gunmanic>  I just have one quick question, I'm trying to compile a package from source, and I was wondering if there is a package I can download so that I can compile just about anything without having to worry about not having the correct compilers
<LCCUB> LinuxKid: I personally suggest Konversation, been the best replacement for mIRC imo
<scorp123> g2g .... bye
<Hobbsee> !b-e | Gunmanic
<ubotu> Gunmanic: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<_Ahti> LinuxKid: If you really want mIRC, You MAY need to put native dll files in the wine "system32" Directory...
<Gnea> lorx: man.. wish i had a digital connection to test with :/
<Gnea> lorx: i have the out, just not the equipment
<brainiac8008> cetanhota, nothing there that I can see
<binks> !utf
<LinuxKid> aha
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about utf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LinuxKid> kay !
<orbin> Devyll: panrl applet works for me
<LinuxKid> but i'm new in linux
<Gunmanic> !b-e what does that do?
<Gnea> LinuxKid: can you use a web browser?
<_Ahti> LinuxKid: You should be able to find that dir in ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/system32
<LinuxKid> s
<DJ-_-> Gunmanic have a look at what ubotu says to you
<DJ-_-> !b-e | Gunmanic
<ubotu> Gunmanic: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Sevk> i find  gui_join_dialog set to: 0
<Sevk>  irc_who_join set to: 0   : )
<Hobbsee> Gunmanic: look at what ubotu told you, in this channel
<Hobbsee> [23:53]  <ubotu> Gunmanic: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<raf256> hello
<raf256> Marker - as in - size of user community etc, is also important isnt it?
<H3lp> anyone free to help out with a TLS problem in aMSN !
<vzduch> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Gnea> H3lp: again, you'll need to ask the actual question
<larson9999> had to change hw:0,0 to hw:0,1 in gtk-recordmydesktop and then it worked fine.
<brainiac8008> can i install pidgin if i have gaim or do i have to remove gaim first?
<H3lp> gnea , well aMSN keeps asking me for tls to b installed and when i choose my correct system architecture it gives me an error tht it wasnt downloaded properly (so i download/installed it through terminal) but its still asking for it! i cant seem to login
<Gnea> H3lp: have you tried pidgin?
<mark13> ok, the boot messages were interesting... it hangs when it tries to access the root filesystem, which is on /dev/hde4, which it claims doesn't exist. it worked fine before i ran the internal updater, and i can still mount /dev/hde4 from a live CD and it looks ok
<mark13> any ideas?
<H3lp> gnea , yes it keeps crashing and im used to aMSN
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Gunmanic> Where can I get bxlib'
<Jeruvy> ok this is crazy, how do I set the time and date on ubuntu?  Time-admin doesn't seem to work, using 'date' I get timestamp too far in the future.  Even NTP doesn't seem to be working.
<Gunmanic> BZlib*
<Gnea> H3lp: sec
<mark13> Jeruvy, you can use date to set the time
<Jeruvy> Not anymore
<mark13> date --help
<Jeruvy> mark13: timestamp too far into the future...
<H3lp> Gnea , tyt and thanks :)
<Gunmanic> anybody know where I can get bzlib header ?
<Gnea> Gunmanic: just install the -dev package
<mark13> Jeruvy, in the bios?
<LCCUB> Is it possible to disable recent documents from the Places menu?
<Jeruvy> BIOS is set proper with todays date and time
<xconspirisist> Fuck. I just deleted fstab. Can I generate it?
<PriceChild> !ohmy | xconspirisist
<ubotu> xconspirisist: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<xconspirisist> ^ Sorry.
<Gunmanic> Gnea where can I get the dev package? Can't find anything in synaptic
<mark13> Jeruvy, how far in the future?
<larson9999> xconspirisist: it gets generated if it's not there.
<Gnea> Gunmanic: apt-cache search libbz2 dev
<Jeruvy> mark13: right now it's set for June 7, 2025
<xconspirisist> Phew.
<Gnea> Gunmanic: or do a search for: libbz2 dev
<larson9999> xconspirisist: normally you shouldn't have to mess with fstab these days.  what are you trying to do?
<mark13> Jeruvy, ouch :/
<xconspirisist> Add some new drives.
<larson9999> xconspirisist: what kind of drives?  ubuntu should be pretty much plug and play
<Jeruvy> mark13: it seems the kernel is picking this time up, but I cannot find why or what error is causing this.
<kitche> xconspirisist: you have to write out fstab completely now no it's not auto generated only by the installer script really
<mark13> Jeruvy, so, date -s ... complains?
<Eoghan> I know Dell are starting to use Ubuntu on certain products. Does anyone know if it'll work with the XPS Notebook? or is it just the Inspiron?
<Jeruvy> mark13: yes unfortunetly
<mark13> xconspirisist, i think there's a tool, gimme a sec
<LCCUB> Eoghan: it should work with most current hardware, it's just not sold that way from Dell
<xconspirisist> larson9999: Just some sata drives. Nothing exciting.
<Eoghan> I see, thanks lads.
<xconspirisist> mark13: Thanks.
<Ireal> nephilim: hi
<LCCUB> nobody for the recent documents?
<mark13> xconspirisist, google gpart, maybe that helps
<mark13> xconspirisist, i think it's part of gentoo live cds
<xconspirisist> I know of gparted, but I generally dont use an xserver on that box.
<ari_stress> hello, can you help me why this network installation failed? [Sat Jun 23 19:14:43 2007]  [error]  [client 192.168.1.100]  File does not exist: /srv/www/htdocs/pub/dists/feisty/restricted/debian-installer
<ari_stress> the debian-installer is not there
<kitche> xconspirisist: gpart != gparted
<ari_stress> very strange, as i use the full iso
<xconspirisist> ah right.
<mark13> xconspirisist, gpart, not gparted. it works from the command line
<nephilim> hi everyone
<mark13> so... back to /my/ problem :)
<nephilim> can anyone help me with some new updated sources.list ?
<Gnea> nephilim: what's the problem?
<Gunmanic> Gnea: Thanks for your help :)
<nephilim> hi Gnea
<stt_> sry
<lorx> Gnea, hehe, its allright, but thanks for help anyway :>
<Gnea> Gunmanic: have fun :)
<nephilim> i want to update amarok for example
<mark13> on bootup it complains there is no /dev/hde4 (root part). it's there, though. i can mount it, looks good. was no problem before i ran the internal updater from edgy to feisty
<Gunmanic> ty
<nephilim> and i want to do it with apt-get or aptitude ....
<Gnea> lorx: good luck with that
<Gnea> apt-get update && apt-get install amarok
<Gnea> it's that simple
<xconspirisist> The root filesystem is mounted ro, is it possible to remount it rw while the system is on?
<VoX> amarok is fail
<VoX> and lose.
<Gnea> ?
<Gnea> xconspirisist: yes: mount -n -o remount,rw /
<xconspirisist> Gnea: Many thanks.
<mark13> xconspirisist, i don't even get that far. it doesn't mount, apparently, system drops to weird ash shell
<nephilim> not exactly Gnea :)
<Gnea> nephilim: so what's the problem? :)
<mark13> ah, that wasn't for me :)
<DJ-_-> nephilim: u want to add repos?
<nephilim> I have amarok 1.4.5 and there is an updated version 1.4.6
<nephilim> yes DJ-_-
<xconspirisist> Gnea: heh, cant do that without /etc/fstab. damn :(
<DJ-_-> nephilim: if so, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<DJ-_-> n scroll down
<nephilim> ok, 10x DJ-_-
<Gnea> xconspirisist: there's not /etc/mtab?
<nephilim> one last problem
<DJ-_-> nephilim: np
<xconspirisist> Gnea: No worries, it was actually a warning, not an error.
<nephilim> when I start amarok and some KDE based apps i got an error
<Gnea> oh cool
<Gnea> :)
<nephilim> i cannot fix this
<Gnea> what's the error?
<nephilim> Could not find mime type....
<nephilim> "Could not find mime type....
<nephilim> "Could not find mime type application/octet-stream"
<nephilim> are appearing under 2 litle windows, and I press twice OK and is good to go ...
<Jeruvy> something is total fubar with this ubuntu, for whatever reason 'sudo' was causing the 'timestamp' problem.  Literely repeating the command about 10 times got it set.  This is very screwed up.  I'd like to reinstall these packages if anyone can suggest what packages I need to reinstall?
<sona> i'm getting either no results from sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda or weird results from sudo fdisk -l (i'm new to this by the way)
<nephilim> is the same with, ktorrent, amarok ..... and gaim crash if i start it before the amarok (I guess is because the "currenttrack" plugin)
<DJ-_-> Jeruvy: do you know what packages got removed?
<kitche> Jeruvy: your time is way off then what sudo sees it as have to fix your time to get sudo to work correctly
<magnetron> Jeruvy: reinstalling packages doesn't change the settings, and seldom solves any problems.
<Gnea> nephilim: looks like it can be fixed by running kcontrol then clicking on components->File-Linking application
<Jeruvy> kitche:  how?
<Gnea> nephilim: you may have to add some mime types there for sound files like *. wav *. mp3  and so on
<kitche> Jeruvy: myself I use ntp to keep synced
<Jeruvy> kitche: ntp is not working
<nephilim> I understant
<DJ-_-> Jeruvy: try sudo tzconfig to get ur timezone conffed first
<ahorner> hi all
<ahorner> what channel do i go to for compiz
<ahorner> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Jeruvy> DJ-_-: timezone is set (that worked!)
<ahorner> ahh
<DJ-_-> Jeruvy: system-admin-time n date
<DJ-_-> set it there
<Jeruvy> DJ-_-: one sec
<DJ-_-> Jeruvy: k
<pangpig> hello
<Jeruvy> DJ-_-: no 'time' in system-admin
<zapzig> hi , I am having trouble width unstable wireless network it drops in and out can anyone help?
<DJ-_-> Jeruvy: there must be time and dat if you are on gnome
<Tr1p> whats the best router software on UBUNTU ? easyest to
<DJ-_-> date*
<xconspirisist> It looks like gpart is used to fixed corrupted disks, I still havnt found a way to regenerate /etc/fstab.
<nephilim> Gnea, noup, is the same ... how can I determine what are the duplicate file-associations ? Any clue ?
<DJ-_-> Jeruvy: System--->Administration--->Time and Date
<Jeruvy> DJ-_-: not there
<waterpie> hi all
<Elko> can anybody execute gnusound on feisty here?
<Gnea> nephilim: oh, you need to use Superkaramba
<Gnea> nephilim: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=115974&highlight=kde+eye+candy&page=13
<Jeruvy> DJ-_-: I'm thinking gnome is fubar'd
<Gnea> nephilim: it's about 3/4 of the way down the page
<nephilim> Gnea, superkaramba in gnome ???!!!!!!!!
<DJ-_-> Jeruvy: hmm...are you using ubuntu?
<Gnea> nephilim: amarok is a kde app
<Jeruvy> DJ-_-: 7.04
<nephilim> yeap! it`s working ?
<nephilim> yeas 7.04
<sona> hi, i'm getting no results from sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda or weird results from sudo fdisk -l, can anyone advise?
<Tr1p> ** whats the best router software on UBUNTU ? easyest to
<waterpie> a program is crashing, and I don't know why. Running from console doesn't say anything useful. How can I run it so that I see at which lib call it crashes?
<nephilim> I know Gnea
<Gnea> nephilim: therefore, the problem is with the kde side, nothing to do with gnome
<DJ-_-> Jeruvy: well then it should be there lol
<Gnea> :)
<nephilim> but I have this problessm recently
<nephilim> i understant Gnea but I just don`t how to determinate the nature of thet error
<ahorner> i have a question
<DJ-_-> Jeruvy: run tzconfig again and it will set it for you then
<kitche> waterpie: from the terminal then paste the error on a pastebin then put link here
<ahorner> how do i get num lock to be on every time at the login window
<DJ-_-> sudo tzconfig
<Jeruvy> DJ-_-: in system->admin I have 'keyring, languagne, login, network, pringing, software, synaptic, system log, system monitor, update manager, user profile editor' thats it.
<nephilim> i have that error even when i start kcontrol :P
<Jeruvy> (typo's mine :)
<ompaul> Jeruvy, right click on the clock, should be obvious
<Jeruvy> ompaul: DOES NOTHING
<andrew____> need advice on network setup...I'll have a mix of thin clients, Linux clients (fat), and windows clients...how can I get all of these to authenticate against the same userbase and file system?
<DJ-_-> Jeruvy: hmm
<eguzkia> hello someone can help me with this error: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<eguzkia> i hinstalled nvidi driver
<Tr1p> ** whats the best router software on UBUNTU ? easyest to
<XiXaQ> I have a wireless interface, and installation asks me which should be the primary one: ath0 or wifi0. Which is the correct one?
<eguzkia> bevcause i can see the eye
<DJ-_-> Jeruvy: click system and tell me whether it shows about gnome there
<kitche> Tr1p: what do you mean by router software
<mikeypizano> morning
<bicycledaave> XiXaQ:ath0
<XiXaQ> thanks, bicycledaave :)
<Dave_is_sexy> where on the ubuntu site can i download a kmap file?
<Tr1p> something like ipmasq but i cant get it to work here
<Jeruvy> DJ-_-: 2.18.1
<mikeypizano> i have a question, is it possible to map my wifi button on my acer to turn wifi on and off like xp?
<waterpie> kitche: it doesn't say anything on the console. just that it crashed. running strace, it says process detached, and so i can't see anything that happens later
<younghacker> oh wow
<Darwich> what is the channel name for the channel where i can get help for my beryl ?
<DJ-_-> Jeruvy: hmm..
<Dave_is_sexy> darwich: #beryl
<H3lp> Gnea , any luck yet with my aMSN problem ?!
<H3lp> you asked me to wait..
<Gartral> gnome panels broken, need help
<larson9999> oopsy! fstab doesn't get automagically regenerated
<DJ-_-> Jeruvy: well i still think you should try sudo tzconfig it will do it for you
<larson9999> must be mtab
<ompaul> Jeruvy, sudo -K   <-- does that help ?
<DJ-_-> ompaul: he has not logged into sudo yet
<Jeruvy> DJ-_-: I got the date correct, now I just need to get the time set.  But why doesn't the 'clock' work?  I think Gnome admin is pooched big time!  You don't think reinstalling will fix this?
<wesolek> hello guys :) I could use a little help...
<eguzkia> please someone can help with nvidia
<DJ-_-> Jeruvy: na, dont reinstall lol, just do a dis,...open terminal 1st
<Gartral> panels... broken
<eguzkia> i think i have installed 3d driver because i see the eye when kubuntu start but if i try to start glxgears i receive:extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<bicycledaave> eguzkia:what's it
<DJ-_-> do dis*
<Jeruvy> DJ-_-: dis*?
<DJ-_-> this**
<eguzkia> bicycledaave: i have installed nvidia but when i try to start glxgears i receive that:extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Gartral> this
<DJ-_-> Jeruvy: once in terminal, type 'sudo tzconfig'
<zapzig> hi , I am having trouble width unstable wireless network it drops in and out can anyone help?
<Jeruvy> DJ-_-: ok, current timezone is correct
<wesolek> I found a way of solving my problem on here http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1844744&postcount=18 but half way through I am getting lost and having problems following it
<eguzkia> someone can help me to find a solution
<DJ-_-> well type date
<DJ-_-> and check whether the current time and date shown there is right
<vespoli> I have a Broadcom 4306 which I cannot connect wirelessly
<vespoli> [  155.852000]  bcm43xx: TODO: Incomplete code in keymac_write() at /build/buildd/linux-source-2.6.22-2.6.22/drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx_main.c:1114
<Gartral> pleae, ive been here all day... i need t fix this
<bicycledaave> eguzkia:http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/UbuntuHelp:BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<_Ahti> How do i PM with irssi?
<asdqwezxcdsf> hey crimsun you here
<_Ahti> "/msg" Don't work...????
<pppag> Can sombeody help me with openbox menu configuration? I want to remove the openbox-3 text within the menu that appears on a right-click!!
<asdqwezxcdsf> or is there any sound gurus here?
<vespoli> _Ahti, generic help: try /msg <username> <message>
<Mark_> im trying to partition my drive but i get a error
<Gnea>  /msg nick something
<bicycledaave> eguzkia:you can do as it says, just search for your error info in that page
<DJ-_-> _Ahti: /query irssi text
<weepy> hi -- ive got a fresh install of Dapper and i've installed Postfix. There doesn't currently seem to be a 'mail' command from the shell. Any ideas how to get this ?
<Mark_> can someone help me
<Ireal> pppag: i don't think that's something you'll find answers for here ^_^
<Jeruvy> DJ-_-: date is correct, time isn't.
<Gnea> _Ahti: ah, you've got to use alt-# to change the screen
<vespoli> what is your problem Mark_
<cables> Is there any way to change the default photo import software that starts when a camera or memory card is inserted?
<DJ-_-> Jeruvy: lol....gimme a sec
<Mark_> i get a error when im partitioning my drive
<vespoli> cables, yes
<Darwich> #beryl
<cables> vespoli, how?
<ScottishDuckHunt> Mark_: i have the same problem
<_Ahti> Thanks DS-_- :)
<magnetron> Mark_: you need to unmount the partitions before you can edit them
<Mark_> i did
<vespoli> cables, its in gconf-editor
<magnetron> Mark_: what error do you get then?
<Gnea> Mark_: you gonna tell us the error or are you gonna sit there and whine about it?
<cables> vespoli, thanks, i'll look for it.
<Darwich> #beryl!
<weepy> hi -- ive got a fresh install of Dapper and i've installed Postfix. There doesn't currently seem to be a 'mail' command from the shell. Any ideas how to get this ?
<magnetron> !repeat | weepy
<cables> !repeat | weepy
<ubotu> weepy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<vespoli> weepy, install sendmail
<ScottishDuckHunt> My Windows XP partiton is refusing to resize >.<
<cables> Darwich, what are you trying to do?
<Darwich> Cables .. Join " Beryl " -.-'
<DJ-_-> Jeruvy: press alt+f2
<DJ-_-> Jeruvy: now type time-admin
<magnetron> ScottishDuckHunt: unmount it first
<cables> Darwich, type /j #beryl
<Mark_> it says its mounted but its not
<ScottishDuckHunt> magnetron : i think i did
<kekos> Hi, I have a problem with synaptic or when I want to get updates, It says: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26884/
<cables> ScottishDuckHunt, try using XP to scan for errors and defrag it, that sometimes helps.
<weepy> vespoli: can i get it with just postfix ?
<ScottishDuckHunt> cables: done it 3 times :x
<kekos> do you know what canbe the problem?
<magnetron> Mark_, ScottishDuckHunt: What did you do to unmount it?
<wesolek>  I found a way of solving my problem on here http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1844744&postcount=18 but half way through I am getting lost and having problems following it
<cables> ScottishDuckHunt, are you doing this from a LiveCD or from an installed Ubuntu version?
<ScottishDuckHunt> Cables: Live CD
<cables> ScottishDuckHunt, that's weird
<Mark_> right click on it and click unmount
<Jeruvy> DJ-_-: file://time-admin not found
<ScottishDuckHunt> my HDD is 100% windows ATM (a.k.a crap)
<Gnea> Mark_: you need to learn how to use the command line.
<DJ-_-> wtf
<ScottishDuckHunt> i know the command line and everything so tell me to try whatever
<DJ-_-> Jeruvy: do this then....in terminal tyoe sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<magnetron> Gnea: that's not true
<cables> ScottishDuckHunt, you're trying to do this with GParted?
<ScottishDuckHunt> yes
<Jeruvy> DJ-_-: hehe ok one sec
<DJ-_-> Jeruvy: looks like some of ur ubuntu components are gone...it will install those ones
<ScottishDuckHunt> i tried cfdisk aswell
<Gnea> Mark_: http://www.neohide.com/mount-a-drive-using-command-line
<cables> ScottishDuckHunt, so you're going to the Resize thingy and trying to drag the right side of the disk in the diagram?
<Gnea> magnetron: yes, it is.
<ScottishDuckHunt> cables: yea
<bicycledaave> Mark_:just type 'mount' in a terminal, and check if it's really umounted
<cables> ScottishDuckHunt, are you getting any errors?
<magnetron> Gnea: gparted
<wesolek> I found a way of solving my problem on here http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1844744&postcount=18 but half way through I am getting lost and having problems following it
<Jeruvy> DJ-_-: that's what I've been thinking all morning ;)
<DJ-_-> Jeruvy: lol k
<ScottishDuckHunt> cables: it claims my MBR info is wrong but i checked and its fine
<wesolek> can anybody help me out
<wesolek> ?
<cables> ScottishDuckHunt, no idea what's wrong, sorry.
<Jeruvy> DJ-_-: 34 new installs ...
<cables> !anyone | wesolek
<ubotu> wesolek: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Gnea> magnetron: that will not tell if you if a partition is mounted or not.
<ScottishDuckHunt> its a real mystery i know ;/
<magnetron> ScottishDuckHunt: does gparted say the mbr is damaged
<DJ-_-> Jeruvy: wow
<ScottishDuckHunt> its happened before
<DJ-_-> Jeruvy: 34 apps gone....did you uninstall anything that came with ubuntu
<Jeruvy> DJ-_-: nope
<Gnea> magnetron: df -Th will
<wesolek> lol ubuntu told me off
<Mark_> wat is e2fsck -f -y  /dev/sd1 ?
<wesolek> cables, can you help me out?
<DJ-_-> Jeruvy: you used the ubuntu-desktop cd to install?
<Draconicus> Can somebody help me? This has been going on since I moved to Feisty, but only with this one installation. Firefox is using a monospace font (looks like freemono) for its menus and buttons as well as text fields and such inside of pages. It's got nothing to do with default font settings, and I've tried everything I can think of to figure it out myself, to no avail.
<magnetron> Mark_: where did you get that from?
<Jeruvy> DJ-_-: this was upgraded from 6.10
<Gnea> magnetron: my mistake, it will, if it's illuminated
<DJ-_-> Jeruvy: ah no wonder
<cables> !ask | wesolek
<ubotu> wesolek: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Mark_> it was in the error message
<ScottishDuckHunt>  Jeruvy: Upgrades can be very unstable
<Jeruvy> ScottishDuckHunt: that's fine :)
<wesolek> I did ask the question... here it is again:  I found a way of solving my problem on here http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1844744&postcount=18 but half way through I am getting lost and having problems following it, can anybody help?
<DJ-_-> Jeruvy: next time stick to just reinstalling newer versions
<magnetron> Mark_: that command will search for damages on your file system and will try to repair it
<Mark_> ok so what do i do with it
<magnetron> Mark_ enter it in a terminal (command line=
<bidossessi> how do you install nvidia drivers on feisty? do you have to edit xorg.conf?
<bidossessi> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ScottishDuckHunt> bidossessi: use the restriced driver manager
<ScottishDuckHunt> its does it all for you
<cables> bidossessi, just go to System>Administration>Restricted Drivers Manager and it'll install it for you :)
<wesolek> can anybody help me out with the 8139too.ko driver issue?
<ari_stress> guys, what is different between desktop and server release?
<ubuntuEdgy> nothing
<Gnea> ari_stress: server doesn't run X
<Mark_> is it better to install windows under virtulization or partitioning the drive and using GRUB to acess it
<ubuntuEdgy> server has no gdm
<kitche> ari_stress: the kernel and server installs a command line only by defualt
<Jeruvy> DJ-_-: well thanks for confirming it was a fubar'd gnome.
<DJ-_-> Jeruvy: np
<magnetron> wesolek: "can anybody help" is not a support question, please ask all of us at the same time. we want to help, but please tell us what's wrong
<cables> ari_stress, desktop has a GUI, server is commandline only (by default)
<Gnea> Mark_: i prefer virtualization because if windows crashes, linux is still there
<ubuntuEdgy> Mark_: are you using vmware -server ?
<ari_stress> so, the destkop has X, does it have apache too? or i should download first as usual?
<ScottishDuckHunt> Oh , on the topic of VM machines: can you run 3d games in a Windows VM?
<Mark_> yea
<magnetron> ScottishDuckHunt: no
<DJ-_-> Jeruvy: bbl....i need to watch some movies i am bored lol...
<ScottishDuckHunt> :(
<ubuntuEdgy> Mark_: i need help my self
<DJ-_-> Jeruvy: have fun with ur non fubar'd ubuntu now :D
<Gnea> ScottishDuckHunt: yes.
<Gnea> magnetron: yes.
<ScottishDuckHunt> :D
<Mark_> well im thinking about using it
<Jeruvy> DJ-_-: thanks :)
<DJ-_-> np
<ubuntuEdgy> Mark_:  how can i boot xo pro, i keep getting a error
<tanaka> hi all
<Mark_> idk
<Mark_> i have used it yet
<Mark_> not
<Gnea> magnetron: i run windows in a VM. i have 3d installed there. i've run 3d games in it.
<magnetron> Gnea: what VM?
<Mark_> so is VM good to run Windows
<ScottishDuckHunt> Gnea: do you know if there it has good performance?
<Gnea> magnetron: vmware/qemu
<wesolek> magnetron, but I am saying what the problems is... I just can't follow the solution to my problem I found on the internet.. it gets too hazy.. "grab" this and that, it's for people with a better linux background than me
<ubuntuEdgy> ok i would recommend you install it on the vmware its self
<Gnea> ScottishDuckHunt: depends what else is running - the more ram, the better performance
<ScottishDuckHunt> cool
<tanaka> can someone tell me a site which has nspluginwrapper for ubuntu
<ScottishDuckHunt> i only ever really play CS 1.6 anyway :D
<magnetron> Gnea: qemu does not have 3d acceleration
<Gnea> i'm at half a gig right now, so my performance isn't as good as it was with 1gig
<kitche> ari_stress: have to install it, the server and desktop are the same just the kernel and what's installed by default
<kitche> ari_stress: so you can install anyhting that is on desktop on the server edition
<magnetron> ScottishDuckHunt: You could run CS in Wine
<ScottishDuckHunt> wine sucks tho
<jrib> tanaka: http://www.janvitus.netsons.org/2007/01/15/nspluginwrapper-adobe-flash-player/
<pipegeek> I enjoy fine wines
<Gnea> magnetron: you've proven that it doesn't work through trial and error?
<pipegeek> they are made from grapes
<bronze> IS there a linux alternative to daemon tools? For emulating images?
<jrib> !iso > bronze (see the private message from ubotu)
<pipegeek> That'd be handy
<Gnea> ScottishDuckHunt: cedega is usually better tho, especially for CS
<_Ahti> HELLOE EVERYBODY :P JUST TESTING A SCRIPT CALLED "DAU" FOR IRSSI
<pipegeek> though you can just mount the things
<Gnea> ScottishDuckHunt: not free but not expensive either :)
<Frogzoo> bronze: cdemu ?
<jrib> _Ahti: please don't test scripts here and drop the caps
<magnetron> ScottishDuckHunt: "Wine sucks"?? http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=3731
<ari_stress> kitche: so, in the server release, it will have say... LAMP installed by default?
<ScottishDuckHunt> So if i had - say 4GB of RAM. I could run basically anything on a VM using 2GB RAM?
<romperstomper> compiz problem>hi, i've got a problem. In the gconf-editor i have set up the skydome images and the superior and inferior faces of the cube of compiz, but them don't appear
<Gnea> _Ahti: join your own channel and test, please
<tanaka> jrib: thanks
<_Ahti> jrib: The script did it
<ScottishDuckHunt> Gnea: i know where to get cedega anyway :D
<_Ahti> jrib: And i'm done testing :P :P :P
<magnetron> ScottishDuckHunt: Wine is better than Cedega for 3d now
<Gnea> ScottishDuckHunt: if you play your cards right, you could run cedega and the vm at the same time ;)
<Mark_> its not working
<kitche> ari_stress: not that I know of but the install disk for it has an option though
<bronze> Frogzoo, I need it for DVDs, not CDs
<ScottishDuckHunt> anyt1 else had a try of ubuntu 7.10?
* Gnea looks oddly at magnetron 
<Mark_> its my main OS
<ScottishDuckHunt> i found quiter stable weirdly
<Dr_willis> ScottishDuckHunt,  ive learned it pays to wait for the things to actually get released. :)
<Paumad> hello
* Ireal wonders whether a wine compiled for windows would run with wine emulation under gnu/linux
<Gnea> magnetron: who are you and why do you spread BS?
<Paumad> im having a problem with a usb key
<romperstomper> compiz problem>hi, i've got a problem. In the gconf-editor i have set up the skydome images and the superior and inferior faces of the cube of compiz, but them don't appear
<ScottishDuckHunt> I remember i did the Vista Alpha/Beta tests.... what a nightmare...
<magnetron> !attitude | Gnea
<ubotu> Gnea: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Paumad> my computer doesnt recognize my key
<Gnea> magnetron: there's nothing wrong with having an attitude.
<Gnea> magnetron: i just asked you a simple question, that's all.
<marmer> ciao a tutti
<ari_stress> kitche: the reason why i ask this is because bandwidth in my country is very expensive. i have both the iso of server and default. if server release has all server packages, and desktop has desktop packages, then all i have to do is "combine" both iso, so that I can install either server packages or desktop packages.
<ScottishDuckHunt> Magnetron: hes simply making the point that VM is better than wine (i think)
<wesolek> my system won't boot up after the kernel update
<kitche> ari_stress: umm well no you can't at least from what I know
<Paumad> how do i get autoconnect to recognize it?
<marmer> ho scaricato wine, ho lanciato l'installer di skype, dove lo ha installato?
<Ireal> i think he didn't agree to the wine > cedega for 3d statement :)
<marmer> ops
<marmer> sorry
<Mark_> so is VMware better
<ari_stress> kitche: :(
<Gnea> no, i'm making the point that the VM will play the games, but cedega will play them better, AND that cedega has proper 3D and wine simply does not.
<ScottishDuckHunt> VMWAre is much better
<jrib> Mark_: why not try both and use what works for you?
<ScottishDuckHunt> as it has 100% compatability
<magnetron> Gnea: what games do you run with 3D acceleration in Qemu?
<bobsomebody> where does gnome art hide its background images?
<Ireal> if you can run vmware, why not just dualboot?
<ScottishDuckHunt> Lol oh yea
<wesolek> can anybody help me out as I am afraid of rebooting my system... it may not come up again
<ScottishDuckHunt> VMWare means no reboots tho...
<Mark_> i cant partition my drive
<Ireal> ScottishDuckHunt: at a cost :)
<Gnea> magnetron: actually, i don't bother with the qemu, and i haven't run games in it in a very long time. CS and Warcraft a few years ago with vmware.
<ScottishDuckHunt> yea lol
<magnetron> ScottishDuckHunt: running a game in vmware will make it crawl. try wine first
<Gnea> magnetron: and what games work better for you in wine than with cedega?
<ScottishDuckHunt> but if you have a real power PC then you wont see much performance loss :D
<tannerld> anyone in here use recordMyDesktop?
<magnetron> Gnea: Wow
<user_> jo
<bobsomebody> is anyone using art manager
<ScottishDuckHunt> WoW is a low spec game tho
<Gnea> magnetron: heh, you got sucked into that game too?
<bobsomebody> ???
<Gnea> magnetron: glad i never did :)
<uberushaximus> http://www.google.com/search?q=cache:D1ZIAHrGuGIJ:www.windowsmarketplace.com/details.aspx%3Fitemid%3D3411347&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us
<nephilim> thank you people !
<ScottishDuckHunt> I think Guild Wars is so much better than WoW
<kitche> uberushaximus: that is old news but it just points to cnet
<ScottishDuckHunt> but back to topic...
<bobsomebody> i set my background picture but i cant find the actual file, its a simple question I know, but i just cant find the damn thing and i cant waste time on it :P
* nephilim quit i wish you well
<uberushaximus> kitche, I realize that
<Jahman> hi
<guni> Has anyone here tried out this Howto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemLVMHowto with feisty?
<magnetron> ScottishDuckHunt: My brother plays GW. it runs almost perfectly in Wine, see appdb
<Sevk> i'll have a sleep
<ScottishDuckHunt> magnetron: i know
<guni> I'm stuck with with initrd.
<stone-unix> where should i turn to to report problem with launchpad.net????
<jrib> stone-unix: file a bug at launchpad :)
<wesolek> I don't know how to delete 8139cm and install 8139too drivers, can anybody help?
<ScottishDuckHunt> i enjoy finding alternatives to windows apps tho, because Wine undermines the point of Linux
<jrib> stone-unix: there's also #launchpad here on freenode
<guni> I'm not coming to the point where I have to enter the password for my physical device in order to get my lvm working.
<sebest> wesolek: what do you mean by "delet" ?
<sebest> you want to unload the module?
<stone-unix> jrib: great, thanks
<magnetron> !equivalents | ScottishDuckHunt
<ubotu> ScottishDuckHunt: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<wesolek> sebest... I am not sure what I am doing, just following some vague instructions I found on the internet
<ScottishDuckHunt> thanks obotu
<ScottishDuckHunt> magnetron: most linux apps are crap, im still a bit of a windows whore :)
<uberushaximus> ubotu is a bot ScottishDuckHunt
<ScottishDuckHunt> i know
<Dr_willis> wesolek,  blacklist the module you dont want to load.  and load the module you do want to load.
<ScottishDuckHunt> bots are cool
<ScottishDuckHunt> lol
<Dr_willis> wesolek,  # /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.
<bobsomebody> so does anyone have any ideas?
<magnetron> ScottishDuckHunt: try some of those apps before you call them crap
<raf256> why ubuntu brings so meany noobs to linux world?
<wesolek> dr_willis... thanks, but I am quite a newbie, and "blacklist" makes no sense to me :)
<Gnea> raf256: cuz it's easy to use :)
<magnetron> raf256: for the fun of it?
<ScottishDuckHunt> any1 know how to get MP3 support for amarok in 64-bit? (this is a tough one...)
<LCCUB> good starting point?
<ScottishDuckHunt> because theres no xine libs for 64-bit
<Dr_willis> wesolek,  theres a blacklist file. that has a list of modules to not autoload. If you dont understand the term 'blacklist' :) its a referance to people/things to be 'ignored/refused'
<wesolek> ok... dr_willis :) hold on one sec
<Gnea> ScottishDuckHunt: you have to setup a 32bit compatibility layer
<Dr_willis> wesolek,  its /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<ScottishDuckHunt> i want to be 100% 64-bit tho :(
<ScottishDuckHunt> oh well
<Gnea> so do i, but it's not there yet
<raf256> is there an ubuntu channel less for-noobs?
<jrib> raf256: this channel is for all levels of support
<yondie> raf256: dunno
<wesolek> I do understand blacklist... oh... hard for me to explain and it's so slow... dr_willis
<Ubuntu> quit
<Dr_willis> raf256, ya want a #ubuntu-advanced ? :)
<raf256> is there one just for for advanced level of support (with less nosie/trafic)
<yondie> anyway guys does anyone know how to build the zydas z1211 driver on feisty?
<ScottishDuckHunt> any1 fancy conveting all linux files into 64-bit (Reward 10)?
<jrib> raf256: no
<yondie> need help setting my wireless dongle
<ScottishDuckHunt> :P
<Fermi> 
<ScottishDuckHunt> yondie: what u got?
<sebest> wesolek, , look at the file and you'll understand the format
<Gnea> !wireless | yondie
<Fermi> Where can I solve Chinese problems please?
<ubotu> yondie: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<defrysk> Fermi, !
<wesolek> thanks sebest
<sebest> web_knows, just add a line like this: "blacklist your_module"
<wesolek> will do
<ScottishDuckHunt> yondie? what card do you have?
<sebest> wesolek, and then you add the module that you really want inside /etc/modules
<Gnea> !cn | defrysk
<Gnea> !cn | Fermi
<wesolek> thanks sebest
<Fermi> @_@
<Fermi> bot?
<yondie> Scottish: a zydas z1211 chipset
<Fermi> Oh my...
<ubotu> defrysk: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<ubotu> Fermi: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<ScottishDuckHunt> yondie: dont even know that one sorry :)
<yondie> ScottishDuckHunt, dunno wat brand but it`s a zydas 1211 chipset
<ScottishDuckHunt> if you said BT Voyager 1055 then i could help you :D
<defrysk> Gnea, I nead to learn chinese first
<Gnea> defrysk: can't help you there. :)
<defrysk> :/
<george_looney> hi there people
<xijiao> 
<george_looney> I have a nasty package that is stuck
<george_looney> how do I get rid of it?
<xijiao> sorry
<Ireal> george_looney: is it on strike? or did it lose consciousness?
<Gnea> george_looney: what package? how is it stuck?
<ScottishDuckHunt> defrysk: just read Dummies guid to Chinese
<Draconicus> Alright, WHAT THE HELL?! I'm getting so goddamned sick of this! Firefox is using monospace for its GUI font. I've completely removed and reinstalled it, and it STILL does it! What is going on?!
<ScottishDuckHunt> stop flaming thanks
<Gnea> !language Draconicus
<george_looney> Ireal: its broken and stuck in my throat ;)
<Gnea> !language | Draconicus
<ubotu> Draconicus: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<defrysk> george_looney, try sudo apt-get -f install
* Ireal Heimlichs george_looney 
<busfahrer> I want to install a single package from feisty-backports, but I don't want to add it to sources.list, since I don't want the other updates in there. How to do this properly?
<Draconicus> "Hell" is in the bible. I don't see how it could be offensive.
<Gnea> Draconicus: calm yourself, then ask again.
<Gnea> Draconicus: Channel rules. Respect them.
<Ireal> Draconicus: goddamned isn't i think ^_^
<ScottishDuckHunt> Draconious: the context is considered offensive
<Gnea> Draconicus: I don't care, show some respect or you won't get any.
<george_looney> Gnea: its mldonkey-server
<defrysk> Draconicus, blah blah
<Dr_willis> 'remove/reinstall' is from the windows-bible-of-fix's also.. rarely works under linux.
<Nutubuntu> I've just installed Feisty, and I've noticed that Firefox (Firefox/2.0.0.4 (Ubuntu-feisty)) crashes repeatedly. Is this a known issue? If so, is there a fix?
<george_looney> I am on Ubuntu Dapper Drake
<defrysk> george_looney, try sudo apt-get -f install
<Draconicus> Gnea: You try dealing with this for three months and then being calm about it.
<george_looney> defrysk: Did that
<defrysk> ok
<ScottishDuckHunt> draconious: fonts are not a life threatening thing
<kitche> Nutubuntu: you got flash installed by chance?
<Dr_willis> i dont see my fonts being monospaced in firefox either...
<Gnea> Draconicus: that's no excuse. If you are unwilling to calm yourself, there are those who will show you which way to 'forceful' help is at.
<magnetron> Nutubuntu: how did you install firefox2?
<Nutubuntu> kitche, no flash, at least not yet
<george_looney> I get Fatal Error: (empty lexing token)
<Dr_willis> createing a new user, and seeing if the problem exists for them is one way to test to see if its a USER SETTING issue. or a system wide issue.
<Nutubuntu> magnetron, it was part of the Feisty stock install
<magnetron> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.4+1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9012 kB, installed size 28592 kB
<Draconicus> Gnea: My apologies. Thanks for spamming the channel to death in reprimand.
<guni> nobody in here playing around with lvm and cryptsetup?
<ScottishDuckHunt> lol tahts not spam
<Draconicus> Four lines to say "watch the language"?
<magnetron> !support
<ubotu> support is The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<ScottishDuckHunt> ill go on 4chan and they can give you spam :)
<george_looney> I believe thr propah word is "flood"
<Draconicus> ANYWAY, getting back to the point...
<Gnea> yes..
<defrysk> george_looney,  try sudo aptitude -f install
<Draconicus> This only happens with this installation. It's very strange. I can't figure it out at all.
<george_looney> ok
<busfahrer> I want to install a single package from feisty-backports, but I don't want to add it to sources.list, since I don't want the other updates in there. How to do this properly?
<george_looney> there is a problem with the post-installation script
<Ireal> Draconicus: the fonts are alright with other gtk apps ?
<george_looney> anyway way I could remove it manually
<Glave> do you have to mount samba shares in order to play an mp3 from it? I can browse straight to the share and file, but when I double click, I get an error saying I do not have a plugin that can handle that location
<defrysk> busfahrer, add backports, then install the package, then remove backports again
<busfahrer> defrysk: Won't that cause breakage?
<Nutubuntu> busfahrer, you could d/l the package and apt-get install it, or you could update sources.list, install the package, and update sources.list again deleting backports repos
<root___> hi guys im running apache (not apache2) i want to setup mysql with phpmyadmin  what is the recommended install and order
<defrysk> busfahrer, nope , why ?
<Draconicus> Ireal: Everything else.
<Ireal> Draconicus: strange
<Gnea> Draconicus: is the problem similar to this one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/36585
<magnetron> busfahrer: add the repositorie, don't mark upgrades, install the package, remove the repository again. use synaptic for the repository selection.
<george_looney> defrysk: I think I have got it
<Dr_willis> Glave,  using the file managers samba browser is not the same as mounting them. Yes. i DO mount samba shares to play video/audio files directly.
<george_looney> *Re-Install*
<george_looney> /LOL/
<Draconicus> Gnea: Not in the slightest. I've already been through the bugs.
<defrysk> george_looney, also an option to try
<Ireal> george_looney: you could try to force the package :)
<Glave> Dr_willis: so there's no way to play a file by accessing it like smb://servername/sharename/directory/filename.mp3  ?
<george_looney> defrysk: no no not just the package, I menat the whole deal - Ubuntu :D
<Draconicus> It may have something to do with the fact that I have a whole bunch of custom fonts in .fonts.
<Gnea> Draconicus: well, you're going to have to be a bit more specific as to what the real problem is instead of brushing aside any attempts to help.
<george_looney> Ireal: like using the "-f" option?
<Ireal> george_looney: dpkg -i --force-all yourpackage.deb something along those lines :)
<george_looney> Ireal: ok lemm try that
<root___> hi guys im running apache (not apache2) i want to setup mysql with phpmyadmin  what is the recommended install and order
<Ireal> it's not the normal way to go though ;
<george_looney> Ireal: Does it work with remove as well?
<Gnea> Draconicus: so why not quit firefox, empty the folder out, and try launching it again?
<defrysk> george_looney, was it a package from the ubuntu repository ?
<Ireal> george_looney: dunno, but if you've installed it, you can always remove it normally :)
<gordonjcp> root___: recommendations?  1) don't irc as root, 2) don't use apache
<Draconicus> Gnea: I completely removed .mozilla, completely removed the firefox package, reinstalled, no fix.
<bar> hi everybody, i need some help i have a compaq presario v5000 and just installed ubuntu
<Gnea> Draconicus: mkay
<bar> i followed this tutorial to install my hardware
<bar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=399643&highlight=xgl+feisty
<george_looney> Ireal: thats the problem
<defrysk> !ask > bar
<george_looney> After I installed it, it gave some problems
<Ireal> george_looney: i suppose -e is delete, lemme check
<george_looney> Ireal: "-r"
<Ireal> george_looney: ah yes
<RodGo> hi everybody, i need some help i have a compaq presario v5000 and just installed ubuntu
<RodGo> i followed this tutorial to install my hardware
<RodGo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=399643&highlight=xgl+feisty
<Draconicus> Gnea: http://www.draconicus.com/monofox.jpg
<fred__> what do you recommend instead of apache
<Gnea> wonderful.
<RodGo> but now when i try to logout
<Ireal> Draconicus: eeeks
<RodGo> i get a black screen and cant do anything
<eguzkia> i have an old nvidia and i have installd nvidia-glx-legacy can i use beryl
<george_looney> Ireal: no problem...it is just a package that has not been tested properly
<Ireal> Draconicus: if you use thunderbird, does the same problem occur?
<Draconicus> Ireal: I've been dealing with that for months. Makes everything a pain, but I can live with it. Problem is that I don't want to anymore. I have four other machines in this house with feisty, and none of them look like this.
<george_looney> Ireal: I believe it is from Multiverse
<george_looney> Ireal: So I asked for it :)
<Draconicus> Ireal: Don't you mean <INSERT NEW NAME HERE>? :P
<Gnea> Draconicus: that doesn't look like the default firefox theme...
<Draconicus> Ireal: It might be gecko-exclusive, if that's what you mean.
<Draconicus> Gnea: It is. My system theme does that.
<JC_Denton_> upgraded to 7.04 and I can't even login ? no k/b input
<Ireal> Draconicus: well no, cause thunderbird was built on the same platform :) and your gecko seems to be doing just fine :)
<RodGo> please i need some help, i just cant logout, i get a black screen and cant do anything
<Gnea> Draconicus: 'system theme'? you mean gnome?
<Draconicus> Ireal: You're a gecko! D:<     Hold on. :P
<Draconicus> Gnea: No, I mean Xfce. :P
<TurtleBoots> hi all
<Gnea> Draconicus: have you tried fluxbox?
* Ireal listens to the waiting tune
<tanaka> an any of you guys please tell me if its possible to install linux,by first installing it on vmware and then copying the installation to a partition using some way
<Draconicus> Gnea: No. Leave me alone.
<TurtleBoots> I've just downloaded a splash screen does anyone know how to put splash screens in place?
<Gnea> Draconicus: sod off.
<Draconicus> Ireal: This might be easier to deal with if we go to PM. It's messy in here. Would you mind?
<Ireal> no i won't mind, but i'm kind of semi-active ;)
<TurtleBoots> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<TurtleBoots>  !gconf-editor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gconf-editor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pkundu> how do I customize xterm or aterm
<TurtleBoots> !gconf-editor
<george_looney> bye all and thanks for everything
<logixoul> stupid question: which package should I install for the Sun Java vm in Feisty?
<TurtleBoots> !gconf-editor
<eguzkia> i have installed beryl but doesen't work
<eguzkia> someone can help me
<pkundu> !xterm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xterm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pkundu> !aterm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aterm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eljak> logixoul, do an apt-get install sun and hit the tab key you will get a list of packages available
<defrysk> logixoul, sun-java6-jdk
<TurtleBoots> !gnome-splashscreen-manager
<kitche> logixoul: sun-java6-jre is for the runtime environment
<logixoul> kitche: jre and *not* jdk, right?
<logixoul> for running software, not for development
<kitche> logixoul: yeah jdk is the vm plus the developer tools
<defrysk> jdk is the development kit and also includes jre
<logixoul> k, thanks defrysk, kitche, eljak.
<JC_Denton_> in the splash screen manager - what is meant by the face browser?
<logixoul> JC_Denton_: a list widget that shows you all available user accounts
<logixoul> (that's not splash screen - it's the login manager kdm)
<JC_Denton_> logixoul , ty
<logixoul> np
<JC_Denton_> logixoul , eh of course , login manager
<mpoz2> I probably found a trivial error in a libgtk source file. It's a typo ("p'sition" instead of "position" in gtkruler.h line 123). Version: 2.10.11-0ubuntu3 (on Feisty). Who would be authorized/able to fix it?
<nivekc1> how do i remove an xgl session i created
<logixoul> mpoz2: ask in #gnome I guess
<jrib> mpoz2: file a bug
<eljak> logixoul, you maybe need also to do #sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-xxx-sun and edit /etc/jvm to add the path you installed package so it can be used by default
<jrib> mpoz2: note that that typo is not present here though
<logixoul> eljak: ok
<Gunmanic> Hey peeps, I'm trying to compile a certain program and I need the headers and libs for Qt 3.0 where can I get those?
<jrib> !compiling > Gunmanic (see the private message from ubotu)
<logixoul> use adept-manager to install them
<ferronica> ubuntu 7.04 GNOME  and Windows Xp Pro dual boot is okay ?????
<logixoul> ferryes
<jrib> ferronica: yes
<mpoz2> jrib: hm, maybe file corruption on my system? do you have the same version installed?
<adaptr> does it work ???????
<logixoul> hm? does what work?
<jrib> mpoz2: yeah, try grabbing the source again
<Gunmanic> ligxoul: you mean apt-get?
<ferronica> jrib; can install ubuntu over windows Xp Pro
<jrib> ferronica: yes
<Gunmanic> logicxoul*
<logixoul> wrong again :)
<jrib> !dual > ferronica (see the private message from ubotu)
<ferronica> jrib; total 80 GB HDD
<Gunmanic> feck :P
<ferronica> jrib; okay
<logixoul> Gunmanic: I mean whatever package manager you are using. That would be Adept for me.
<Gunmanic> so it would be a command simmilar to this apt-get install Qt ?
<mpoz2> jrib: thx for the hint. now it's fine. but scary nonetheless.
<logixoul> Gunmanic: yes, but not exactly - the package name is likely something along the lines of qt3-devel
<jrib> Gunmanic: search for packages with "lib" "qt" and "dev" in the name
<logixoul> Gunmanic: learn your tools ;)
<Tawanda> what codec pack do i search for in apt
<yondie> Tawanda: gstreamer-plugins-*
<adaptr> Tawanda who would know what you want ?
<Tawanda> i dont know
<adaptr> perhaps explain what you want first ?
<yondie> Tawanda: just install all the gstreamer plugins
<Tawanda> yondie will g-streamer play everything
<logixoul> yes
<Tawanda> wicked
<Tawanda> and whats the best player
<logixoul> but for dvds you also need libdvdcss...
<yondie> Tawanda: u got three choice
<logixoul> Kaffeine
<yondie> : Xine engine, gstreamer , and w32codecs
<Tawanda> kaffeine is a player?
<logixoul> yep
<Tawanda> thanks a lot guys
<logixoul> np
<Tawanda> :)
<KNY> clear
<logixoul> hmm guys, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java says free implementations of java are in the default install. Do they have netscape plugins?
<logixoul> and are they worth using?
<MacSlow> Greetings everybody...
<KNY> I just installed Ubuntu (7.04) on a second hdd (slave) with WIndows XP Home being on the master. GRUB installed fine and ubuntu boots fine, but XP gives me a BSOD when booting, every time
<MacSlow> does anybody have a libfreeimage backport for feisty lying around?
<KNY> I've googled a bit and seems that others have problems, but I haven't found a real fix
<sean__> how do i change my permissions?
<logixoul> yay! I'm actually using reactOS _in_my_browser_ :D ... totally useless but hell it's fun
<jrib> sean__: permissions for what?
<sean__> jrib: ubuntu wont let me open certain folders saying i dont have the necessary permissions
<KNY> sean__, then you probably shouldn't be there :)
<jrib> sean__: what folders
<sean__> kny: i know whats in the folders, i put it there
<ffm> How can I securly delete a file so it cannot be read?
<KNY> sudo chown -R <username> /path/to/folder
<sean__> jrib: my ntfs hd's which are not appearing on my desktop for some other reason
<logixoul> ffm: shred filename
<JC_Denton_> upgraded to 7.04 and I can't even login ? no k/b input. Do i need to do a repair of the install?
<KNY> ffm, dban.sf.net :)
<jrib> sean__: you need to set them up in fstab
<ffm> logix
<sean__> jrib: how?
<jrib> !ntfs > sean__ (see the private message from ubotu)
<ffm> logixoul, isnt there an issue with the journaling ext3 system?
<logixoul> ffm: yup. I guess you could se KNY's suggestion then
<logixoul> see
<ffm> KNY, logixoul, it is just a single file.
<logixoul> aha and?
<KNY> then you're fooked, I believe (due to journaling, IIRC)
<ffm> logixoul, why would I BaN just for a single fille.
<ffm> So, can I mount my ext3 as an ext2 partition?
<logixoul> ah
<jrib> ffm: shred?
<logixoul> jrib: not for ext3
<ffm> jrib, Journaling filesystem.
<sean__> jrib: according to this they are already set up
<sean__> jrib: they were working fine yesterday
<logixoul> ffm: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_wiping#File_wiping_on_journaling_file_systems
<jrib> sean__: pastebin your fstab
<ffm> thx
<yondie> how to compile SDL ?
<ffm> logixoul, thanks!
<logixoul> np
<yondie> or is there a SDL package in ubuntu
<sean__> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26891/
<jrib> ffm: the shred man pages makes mention of ext3
<keko1> hi, how can I install a ASUS wl-138g wireless network card on Ubuntu feisty, somebody knows any manual?? Thanks
<cactusbin> hello all
<yondie> keko1, check wat`s the chipset first
<yondie> lsusb
<jrib> yondie: why would you compile it?  it's in ubuntu's repositories
<jrib> sean__: what does this return: ls -ld /media/sdb1
<yondie> jrib, under wat package
<yondie> can`t find it
<chrissturm> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26892/ <= after upgrading to the latest linux-image package I have a problem with lilo
<jrib> yondie: apt-cache search -n sdl    should narrow it down
<sean__> jrib: "dr-x------ 1 root root 8192 2007-06-14 18:05 /media/sdb1"
<keko1> yondie :  It uses Marvell W8300 chipset.ASUS WL-13
<cactusbin> I've been having some troubles with my wireless. My wireless works almost perfectly except when I download things from bittorrent. I have tried multiple clients, Deluge, Azerous, Bitcomet, and the official client. Every time I try to download I get decent speeds (30-50 kb/s) for about 4 minutes, then it dies. Everything drops to 0. When I try to ping It says no buffer space avaliable. The network manager doesn't say I disconnected but 
<cactusbin> I have to reboot before it works
<Xago> i'm facing an issue with a data-show...i'm seeing the screen like blinking or the screen moving
<jrib> sean__: weird, what if you unmount it and then reread fstab?  sudo umount /dev/sdb1 && sudo mount -a
<cactusbin> Does anyone know what's wrong? I ran dmesg and posted the resaults at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481893
<cactusbin> I've been having some troubles with my wireless. My wireless works almost perfectly except when I download things from bittorrent. I have tried multiple clients, Deluge, Azerous, Bitcomet, and the official client. Every time I try to download I get decent speeds (30-50 kb/s) for about 4 minutes, then it dies. Everything drops to 0. When I try to ping It says no buffer space avaliable. The network manager doesn't say I disconnected but 
<cactusbin> I have to reboot before it works
<cactusbin> Does anyone know what's wrong? I ran dmesg and posted the resaults at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481893
<keko1> yondie :  It uses Marvell W8300 chipset.ASUS WL-138g
<sean__> jrib: it looks exactly the same
<bulmer> cactusbin is the wireless nic the only nic on your pc?
<firedrops> ! compizcomm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compizcomm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<firedrops> ! compizfusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compizfusion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<firedrops> bah
<jrib> sean__: ls -ld  looks the same you mean?
<firedrops> any straigh-forward how to to put compizcomm rolling'
<sean__> jrib: no, fstab
<firedrops> ?
<teknoboi> hello, i am wondering if someone might be able to help me out with gui's for ubuntu
<jrib> sean__: right, we didn't change fstab.  fstab looks fine.  What is the output of: ls -ld /media/sdb1
<logixoul> is that how they named the fork? not coral?
<logixoul> merge*
<firedrops> not coral
<firedrops> compiz fusion or compizcomm
<magnetron> yondie: there is a sdl package in ubuntu. use synaptic to search for it
<sean__> jrib: drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2007-06-13 11:26 /media/sdb1
<magnetron> !ask | teknoboi
<ubotu> teknoboi: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<teknoboi> well im interested in finding a gui for it or if it has one prepackaged, installing it and loading it or whatnot
<teknoboi> im new to the whole linux thing
<t2> i installed KDE on Xunbuntu feisty and i cannot see the power managment tab in KDE control center ... can anyone tell me how to get this as i would like to have my desktop suspend to ram when im not using it ...
<magnetron> teknoboi: the standard ubuntu comes with a nice GUI, it's called GNOME. just install Ubuntu and the GUI will be there
<jrib> sean__: well now you should be able to read it at least, though I'm not sure why you can't write as a user still
<teknoboi> i installed the server version of ubuntu because i need the lamp installation
<teknoboi> but it boots up into command line
<magnetron> teknoboi: you could install the "ubuntu-desktop" package, then it would be graphical
<sean__> jrib: they arent in their folders, the hd's
<teknoboi> how do i do that exactly (sorry..im an idiot) lol
<Montaro> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ruphy> timeleft
<jrib> sean__: what is the output of 'mount'
<VoX> teknoboi: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Montaro> but you really need to learn about apt a little
<magnetron> teknoboi: log in into the commandline, type "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<sean__> jrib: what do you mean?
<Montaro> it will be your best friend all the way thru your ubuntu experience
<teknoboi> ok brb
<jrib> sean__: type 'mount' and press enter, then pastebin the output
<Umbriel> Hi all, I have a problem with grub everytime I update the kernel, it automatically updates the menu.lst to add the new kernel image, but doing this points the partition to (hd2,1) which was value when it was installed the first time, now should be (hd3,1). Where can I change that so the updates will leave the (hd3,1) as is?
<sean__> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26893/
<jrib> sean__: what is the output of 'sudo mount -a'?
<liquiddoom> If I set up LVM on some drives here then boot them in an existing copy of ubuntu, will they be properly recognized?
<teknoboi> okay its installing
<sean__> jrib: mount: unknown filesystem type 'ntfs-fuse'
<teknoboi> will it automatically install so it starts when i boot the computer
<magnetron> teknoboi: yes
<skarta> hi there
<teknoboi> awesome
<jrib> sean__: do you want to write to your disks too?
<skarta> i installed ubuntu but als need windows
<sean__> jrib: yes
<skarta> what do i have to do for dual boot?
<chris_> hi
<liquiddoom> !dualboot | skarta
<ubotu> skarta: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<jrib> sean__: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab  and remove the last 4 lines, then follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<bulmer> skarta: disk space and the 2nd os
<skarta> will it automatically ask me to choose which os to boot bulmer?
<liquiddoom> <skarta>: Yes
<client05> ./.
<skarta> thanks
<client05> kjkkj
<skarta> that's all i need
<fuzzy_logic> hello every1
<chris_> hi
<skarta> appreciate it
<sean__> jrib: i already have the ntfs-3g driver installed
<jrib> sean__: yes, but you can use the ntfs configuration tool to set them up as that site explains
<sean__> jrib: worked, thanks
<jrib> sean__: np
<chris_> can any one help me?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481999
<JC_Denton_> what to do if after an upgrade your k/b no longer works?
<teknoboi> im assuming gnome is pretty advanced considering it takes up 1.4 gigs
<liquiddoom> <teknoboi>: Advanced maybe. Bloated yes
<teknoboi> lol
<teknoboi> it appears so :-P
<NickGarvey> where can I find a table of vga codes to pass to the kernel?
<fuzzy_logic> gnome bloated?! i find it much lighter than kde
<NickGarvey> yeah well I have no GUI so take that
<liquiddoom> Of course
<Ireal> FIGHT!</darkvoice>
<NickGarvey> ok anyawy
<zero-9376> im having a weird problem with heliodor, when i click the titlebar there is no options for moving the windows to another viewport, these exist when using plain metacity and i believe they were there when i was using edgy but not there with beryl in feisty
<teknoboi> it definitely takes a while to download thats for sure
<teknoboi> lol
<Ireal> finish him! gnomality~
<NickGarvey> which brings me to why I need to find those vga codes because.. big font on a big monitor is a waste
<rausb0> NickGarvey: /usr/src/linux/Documentation/fb/vesafb.txt
<NickGarvey> rausb0: thank you very much
<Ireal> NickGarvey: 791 was 1024x768 if i remember correctly
<zero-9376> i think 795 is 1280x1024
<NickGarvey> I'm hoping there is 1440x900 heh
<liquid-punk> hello, does ndiswrapper work with network-manager?
<NickGarvey> not getting my hopes up though
<liquid-punk> and also is it normal for suspend not to work off the live-cd?
<fuzzy_logic> liquid-punk: i think not
<rausb0> NickGarvey: no, 1440x900 is not a vesa mode
<zero-9376> NickGarvey: I was looking into widescreen resolutions, apparently its possible but u need other things installed, the info was on a gentoo wiki i think
<NickGarvey> zero-9376: I'll check it out
<NickGarvey> thanks rausb0 and zero-9376
<tomer> hi how do i mount a windows share?
<NaNO2x> anyone know how i can get the md5 checksum on a folder?
<liquiddoom> <tomer>: A windows network share (samba)?
<tomer> yes. i see it in the network view of gnome,  but i want to create a permanent link to it
<HOT> smbmount
<adaptr> tomer mount -t cifs //hostname-or-ip/sharename /mount/point -o user=,password=
<adaptr> tomer put it in fstab to make it "permanent"
<Sam234> How do I enable the play, pause and stop keys for amarok? they worked before I reinstalled kde but will not work now.
<adaptr> perhaps you need to re-set the global hotkeys for amarok
<Sam234> adaptr how do I do that?
<Sam234> ah I see nvm
<Sam234> adaptr cheers for that
<tomer> thanks. i dont use a password or user name when doing it with the gnome network tool
<liquiddoom> <tomer>: Try "guest"
<liquiddoom> <tomer>: Instead of "user= password="
<trekkme> is it possible to put a foler in the panel as a dropdown menue?
<mindtzar> is there a 'short' way to update a 5.01 install of ubuntu to a later version?
<trekkme> folder...
<Scruffman> why is it that when i have my pci express card in and i start up the computer, x fails to start
<Scruffman> but when i use onboard it works
<cman325> what kind of pciex
<Scruffman> what do you mean what kind?
<cman325> nvidia?
<Scruffman> yeah
<Scruffman> oh is it cuz of the driver thing
<Sam234> I think I've broken my sound somehow. Kmix does not mute anything when I press the mute button. Winecfg tells me that it dosent detect my alsa driver and asks me to remove alsa from the registery. Also I cannot play my music with amarok and play the sound of guild wars using cedega at the same time. Does anybody know what could be causing these things?
<cman325> yeah
<cman325> you have to run that reconfigure-xorg thing
<ompaul> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Scruffman> thanks
<ompaul> !nickspam > greg007
<mindtzar> how do i upgrade distro from apt-get?
<LCCUB> distro-upgrade
<cycom> is there a better mouse sensitivity program for ubuntu? I really want to be able to reprogram my mouse buttons and scroll sensitivty, rather than simply acceleration and sensitivity.
<liquiddoom> aptitude dist-upgrade, I think
<TanpaNama> test
<SAM_theman> Hello
<mindtzar> cheers
<liquiddoom> !feisty
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<nashy> sup! what r ya all doing here?
<TanpaNama> hai2
<[ThC] Primski> hello, how do i remove mounted drives' icons on the desktop, they are enough in the 'Places' menu
<mindtzar> so yeah.. i'm using ubuntu 5.01 and was wondering if there was anyway that works with this distro to upgrade to a much later one. so far i've failed at this because everythinhg is documented for a later version :\
<mario> hi
<liquiddoom> <mindtzar>: Best bet is to backup and reinstall
<mindtzar> ive got fiesty fawn on CD
<liquiddoom> <mindtzar>: dist-upgrading once is risky, that many times is suicide (if you can still even do it)
<mindtzar> can i upgrade with the upgrade option on that
<liquiddoom> <mindtzar>: You would have to completely reinstall
<[ThC] Primski> backup yes, then try dist-upgrade, if it fails, well reinstall :P
<chaplin_pat> Anyone know how to import account settings from Winxp Thunderbird into Kmail?
<mindtzar> the computer i'm running on isn't powerful enough to do an install from within LiveCD
<mindtzar> bit of a pain eh
<[ThC] Primski> yoiu need alternative cd then
<[ThC] Primski> and carefully choose what to install, ie, u can forget the X system :)
<liquiddoom> It's not X that gets you. It's the DE
<liquiddoom> (KDE, Gnome, XFCE, whatever)
<[ThC] Primski> well yea
<eddie> Does anyone know of a Debian package to send raw data to a USB device?
<nathan> I try to run the 64bit live cd on my PC and all i get is "kernal alive, kernal direct mapping tables up to..." and then nothing but a blinking line, any ideas whats wrong?
<tom_> Hey Guys - i have Compiz Fusion installed (its awesome btw) but how do i go about changing the window decorations? ive downloaded the theme i want but have no idea how to install it
<macd> tom_, drag it into the theme manager
<tom_> macd - i tried that but i get an error "The file format is invalid"
<mindtzar> ;
<mindtzar> is su
<mindtzar> is dapper not available for upgrading to still?
<tom_> i think its a emerald theme?
<wastedfluid> Anyone have problems with 7.04.. I can hibernate once, FINE.. but the second time I try to hibernate.. my power button goes off on my laptop, and the screen stays on.. black screen, and eventually it goes back to the login prompt, but it's as if your keyboard is disabled..
<macd> tom_, if it is, just drag it into emerald theme manager
<JC_Denton_> any reason why my install wont accept k/board input?
<tom_> macd - im not sure actualy - ive just checked Synaptic and Emerald isnt isntalled...How do i find out which ones im using?
<qaldune> jc_denton is it correctly plugged?
<macd> you should see the small red ruby icon in the tasktray, right clicking on it will show the theme manager in use
<macd> tom_, I suppose the tacktray icon could be different now that its not really _compiz_ anymore
<tom_> macd: oh? Well ive installed Compiz Fusion so im guessing i should be able to use standard compiz themes still right?
<macd> yes
<juan278> on mount checking 1 of my drives fails so i have to kill the VT then manually mount, what should i do?
<macd> and emerald themes, if emerald is installed and selected to be the window manager
<juan278> *it freezes on cheking i dont get any errors
<defrysk> juan, comment our the UUID might help
<defrysk> in fstab
<defrysk> out*
<juan278> but its my /home so i cant mount without it
<Seabass> Is it possible to configure ubuntu to recognize unc encodings for samba shares?
<kbrooks> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuguide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<liquiddoom> <kbrooks>: http://ubuntuguide.org/?
<Music_Shuffle> I think he's trying to -avoid- recommending it.
<liquiddoom> ah
<t35t0r> does anyone have a working nxserver-freeedition setup working? what do i need to do with the keys in the nx user home directory on the server and client so that I can connect ?
<Gonzalo> espaol
<defrysk> !es > Gonzalo
<teknoboi> does anyone have any suggestions for ftp server software for ubuntu?
<Evilc> hi, i am having trouble getting x server to detect any resolution higher than 800x600
<qaldune> Evilc have you installed graphic card drivers?
<qaldune> teknoboi: proftpd works for me
<teknoboi> is it free?
<qaldune> yes
<Evilc> i used the "restricted drivers manager" to install the nvidia drivers
<cman325> I like proftpd and use webmin to manage it
<Sebastianffx> hi, somebody can say me hoe to remount a disk ntfs??
<teknoboi> brb ok
<qaldune> evilc: try sudo nvidia-settings and see if you can change resolution to a better value from there
<teknobo1> there now im on the linux box lol
<teknobo1> soooo proftpd right
<Evilc> in the nvidia-settings thing it shows my monitor as "@@@" and the resolution settings only show auto
<qaldune> what kind of monitor do you have?
<Evilc> a 19" crt (gnr cm1997fs)
<defrysk> Evilc, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , run the defaults exept for the resolutions, then re-run sudo nvidia-xconfig and restart x
<alienseer23> how do I restart autilus without logging out?
<alienseer23> nautilus*
<ali4728> Help Needed! Looking for a Linux Live CD for admin, rescue, recovery etc. purposes. Any suggestions? Thanks
<Evilc> i tried doing that, and it asked for the horizontal/vertical refresh rates etc. I also tried setting my monitor in the xorg.conf file to a generic monitor as on this site (http://www.linuxformat.co.uk/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=printview&t=6118&start=30) but still no workie :(
<rjohnson> Sebastianffx - try http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_mount.2Funmount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_manually.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read_only
<MattJ> alienseer23, killall nautilus
<tucuna> is there a way to determine whether a disk related problem is the disk itself or the controller?
<MrBerti> hey guys! maybe a stupid question: i DLed ubuntu (7.04) and burned it to cd. if i try to install, a login screen appears. i dunno what to type in there 
<defrysk> Evilc, find the refreshrates in google if you dont have them or are not detected
<Sebastianffx> thanx
<ubuntuEdgy> any one need help
<younghacker> ?
<Sebastianffx> but i dont think, that helps me....
<defrysk> ubuntuEdgy, from you ? no thanks ;)
<alienseer23> nothing
<cman325> heh
<MrBerti> i just typed my problem a sec ago X)
<Evilc> i entered them, hor is 30-97, vert 50-150
<Ailean> guys, is there any reason why vista shouldn't dual boot as easily as xp?
<ubuntuEdgy> cheeky cheese NB
<[ThC] Primski> yea, couse its crap ?
<infospy> lol
<defrysk> Ailean, maybe a financial reason ?
<Overcast> hey brad
<S0me1> Ailean: I have it and it is working fine :)
<Sebastianffx> is because i miss my disks and when a try to remoun it says:No se ha podido montar /media/sda1.
<Sebastianffx> Failed to access '/dev/disk/by-uuid/223CCC793CCC4A0D': No existe el fichero  directorio
<alienseer23> I had to force quite a nautilus window, and my desktop icons and ability to right-click on the desktop went bye bye...how do I get that back, I thought restarting nautilus would work, but it did not
<Ailean> defrysk, stop getting all judgemental :)
<cman325> alienseer23 ctrl+alt+backspace  brings you back to the X login
<Evilc> i've also tried changing the driver option in xorg.conf from "nvidia" to "nv" but xserver does not start :/
<Ailean> S0me1, no difference then? the ubuntu installer can handle it if i have a free partition?
<defrysk> alienseer23, killall gnome-panel might help (not sure)
<alienseer23> cman: trying to do this without ending session
<S0me1> Ailean: yes
<MattJ> cman325, alienseer23 that's a bit drastic
<Overcast> kill -9
<Overcast> lol
<cman325> lol
<ali4728> Advice Needed! Looking for a Linux Live CD for admin, rescue, recovery etc. purposes. Any suggestions? Thanks
<MattJ> ali4728, what about the Ubuntu LiveCD?
<Overcast> knoppix std
<Overcast> or knoppix net-admin
<Overcast> ubuntu works
<[ThC] Primski> yep, or try knoppix, its got looots of tools for that
<perlmonkey> hi
<Overcast> but knoppix has versions made for net-admins
<bruenig> !howdy | perlmonkey
<ubotu> perlmonkey: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<S0me1> Ailean: what do you mean by FREE PARTITION?
<perlmonkey> can I do sudo user to execute commands as another user?
<perlmonkey> bruenig hi!
<Overcast> bah
<Overcast> just activate root
<Overcast> I did
<S0me1> Ailean: Do you mean resize win partition ?
<Overcast> I couldnt stand using SUDO
<ali4728> MattJ: am looking for something that comes with rescue tools etc.
<[ThC] Primski> perlmonkey, sudo su - username -c 'command'
<Overcast> mind you its more secure
<perlmonkey> thanks :)
<MattJ> ali4728, http://www.sysresccd.org/ I use that
<bruenig> perlmonkey, just su to the other user
<Imsdle> i can't get my tv card to work
<Imsdle> modprobe bttv
<Imsdle> FATAL: Error inserting bttv (/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-server/kernel/drivers/media/video/bt8xx/bttv.ko): Invalid argument
<[ThC] Primski> np
<Overcast> but then again ive been running linux for years
<Imsdle> anyone?
<Ailean> S0me1 my disc is split into 2 partitions, one for vista and another for data - but i'm going to move the data onto the first partition and use the second for ubuntu
<perlmonkey> the other user requires a pw tho and I dont know it
<ali4728> MattJ: thanks
<MrBerti> anyone can help? if i try to install ubuntu, a login screen appears. i dunno what to type in there 
<cman325> I made killall a icon on my desktop lol
<alienseer23> defrysk: nope
<[ThC] Primski> then go sudo first, sudo -s
<bruenig> perlmonkey, yeah you are going to need to know that
<rjohnson> Sebastian - I used gparted to mount all my disks, you could give that a go, it has a friendly gui
<perlmonkey> :-/
<[ThC] Primski> and from root you can go, su - username, without a password
<Overcast> "automount"
<[ThC] Primski> perlmonkey ^
<alienseer23> eh...just gonna restart session
<matricule_4007> hello
<S0me1> Ailean: I see , but do not create /boot during ubuntu installation
<Overcast> <MrBerti> anyone can help? if i try to install ubuntu, a login screen appears. i dunno what to type in there 
<MattJ> perlmonkey, use sudo su, and enter your own password
<Overcast> maybe the username you created on install
<Ailean> S0me1 what do you mean?
<Hexxeh> Hey guys
<Hexxeh> I've installed Ubuntu 7.04
<[ThC] Primski> Overcast, you mean live cd? or you allready installed ?
<perlmonkey> thanks MattJ
<Hexxeh> And I'm trying to get my dual monitors to work with my X1800XL All in Wonder
<Hexxeh> Any ideas?
<Hexxeh> Thanks.
<Overcast> primski someone asked me that
<Overcast> hes prolly already installed
<Overcast> MrBerti
<Evilc> so any idea's why i can't get my monitor higher than 800x600?
<S0me1> Ailean: to a void MBR issue between Vista & Ubuntu
<[ThC] Primski> overcast, then he must have supplied username/passowrd, during installation
<ahf> #ubuntu+1
<Ailean> S0me1 so there is a problem then? i need to learn about how it works? or does ubuntu take care of it?
<Overcast> must have
<Overcast> but he doesnt realize that
<[ThC] Primski> :s
<[ThC] Primski> problem then, maybe boot to rescue mode and try changing pass? dunno just a thought
<teknobo1> could someone give me the proper format for the make command
<S0me1> Ailean: 1- back up your data 2- when you install Ubuntu make sure you know partition size 3- just make swap and  / ,when you try install Ubuntu
<Hexxeh> Anyone?
<Ailean> S0me1 so how does your computer boot into ubuntu then?
<S0me1> Ailean: Ubuntu smart it can know vista
<[ThC] Primski> Hexxeh, there is a good guide on ubuntuforums.org search for it
<[ThC] Primski> dual monitor + ati
<Overcast> primski, just do single user mode and reset pass that way.. but yes alas the user doesnt know how
<Hexxeh> I found this one, but it's not worked: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773710
<teknobo1> im really confused as to how to install proftpd
<omha> hey
<cman325> teknobo1 try this   http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#FTP_Server
<S0me1> Ailean: what do you mean?
<teknobo1> ok brb
<Ailean> S0me1 i thought the /boot partition was needed to contain the kernel etc, and you're telling me not to create it?
<S0me1> Ailean: It will be there when you have /
<omha> im planning installing ubuntu on this laptop it has 2 120 gigs hdd's and i want to use a software raid 0, what is the best partition design?
<Ailean> S0me1 thanks - i'll give it a try then. can always recover
<S0me1> Ailean: I mean do not try put it under spurt partition
<[ThC] Primski> Hexxeh, try this one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=162363&highlight=dual+monitor+ati+howto
<teknobo1> okay that was a lot easier
<teknobo1> now if i install it as a standalone server it wont affect the rest of my lamp installation right
<S0me1> Ailean: I found this for you http://apcmag.com/5046/how_to_dual_boot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first    :)
<Hexxeh> [ThC] Primski: It says it's outdated.
<[ThC] Primski> :o
<[ThC] Primski> sec
<cman325> teknobo1  nope it's seperate
<teknobo1> kewl
<Hexxeh> Hmm, what about aticonfig
<Hexxeh> Says something about dual head, but it gives an error when I try it.
<Hexxeh> aticonfig: Writing to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' failed. Bad file descriptor.
<[ThC] Primski> did u run aticonfig with sudo ?
<sin18> the header for bluetooth are under /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-15/include/net/bluetooth so im a compiling bluesnarfer would i specify that path agains LDFLAGS
<Overcast> http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.8.25.html
<teknobo1> now i have another question (im full of 'em today) any suggestions for a good admin software to administrate all of the aspects of the webserver
<dissection> Hi, I need some help with wvdial.. after it dials, its asking for a login and password even though that information is saved in /etc/wvdial.conf .. And nothing happens after I type the password
<Overcast> teknobo1: what are you doing with your webserver
<Overcast> is it production
<Overcast> development
<Overcast> interna?
<Overcast> internal*
<Overcast> business oriented eg webhosting?
<Overcast> depends on what your doing with the webserver
<Hexxeh> Ah, that's why, thanks [ThC] Primski
<[ThC] Primski> :) np
<teknobo1> its end user...using it to host customer/client pages & sites
<Hexxeh> brb restarting X
<teknobo1> i will also be using it for developing sites
<kitche> !enter | Overcast
<ubotu> Overcast: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Overcast> lol sorry
<JC_Denton_> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Overcast> teknobo1: install ubuntu server with default options and then go download lamp
<teknobo1> did that all ready
<teknobo1> and now i install proftpd
<teknobo1> installed rather
<Overcast> ack, you want pureftpd not pro
<teknobo1> proftpd was suggested to me
<teknobo1> lol
<cman325> teknobo1 WEBMIN!  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=431647
<mac_> hi, can i have some help with vmware-server please?
<Overcast> pro has a huge memory footprint, its good but pure is way better
<dissection> Hi, I need some help with wvdial.. after it dials, its asking for a login and password even though that information is saved in /etc/wvdial.conf .. And nothing happens after I type the password
<Overcast> and yes cman325 is correct, webmin is another good resource
<teknobo1> this is a dedicated server-only box so memory footprint isnt a big deal to me
<[ThC] Primski> teknobol, i suggest vsftpd, much better than proftpd
<Overcast> especially for development, but make sure you are behind a router and only have the ports you need forwarded to your server
<[ThC] Primski> even easier to set up
<Overcast> also make sure that your mysql server has a root password setup and restricted
<Overcast> vsftpd is good, its what I use with DirectAdmin for professional hosting
<Overcast> works with with DA
<kepler> hi guys, i have a networking question
<[ThC] Primski> i use it too, had constant problems with proftpd
<teknobo1> okay
<Overcast> I used cpanel/whm for years
<RivaeAerya> Does anybody know some cool applets for the GNOME panel?
<cman325> Maybe we should write one of those "the perfect lamp server guides" overcast
<Overcast> hated how there were security exploits for it ever couple days
<teknobo1> i debated using cpanle
<teknobo1> but its expensive lol
<Overcast> so I finally switched to using DirectAdmin
<dissection> Hi, I need some help with wvdial.. after it dials, its asking for a login and password even though that information is saved in /etc/wvdial.conf .. And nothing happens after I type the password
<Overcast> DirectAdmin is 10x better for 10x cheaper... you can get a full year license from DA for 85 bucks
<[ThC] Primski> i ran on 'ISPConfig' the other day, equivalent to Cpanel, free ofc :) didnt try it tho yet
<teknobo1> oh kewl
<kitche> Overcast: and your suggesting someone use webmin but you complain about security problems with cpanel?
<Overcast> webmin is free, hes using it for dev
<Overcast> not production
<askand> I have a strange soundproblem and hope someone can help me.. I have three buttons on the side of my laptop; rase volume, lower volume and silence. If I lower the volume as much as I can the volume is still not silent..I have to press "silence button" to make it quiet..this is a veryy recent problem..it worked nice before..how can I fix it?
<Overcast> I would NEVER recommend webmin for a production server
<[PSyKo] > i seaarch a 3gp => avi (divx) converter
<teknobo1> well production is going to be a goal in the very near future
<Overcast> I use DirectAdmin
<kepler> I am trying to debug a connectivity problem.  as a side issue, I can do:  'ping 192.168.1.88' just fine, that's a machine on my lan.  but if I try to ping '192.168.1.99' (which is not an active host), I get 'destination host unreachable'...  why am I getting 'destination host unreachable' instead of just no reply?
<askand> [PSyKo] : mobile media converter
<Overcast> your dev server should never be your production server
<dissection> Hi, I need some help with wvdial.. after it dials, its asking for a login and password even though that information is saved in /etc/wvdial.conf .. And nothing happens after I type the password
<teknobo1> working on a budget here buddy, i know
<Frogzoo_> kepler: same thing
<cyberkilla> Hello
<yuck> in the terminal, ubuntu asks me to insert my CD. I do and hit enter. it doesnt do anything. I can sit there for ever hitting enter and it keeps saying to insert the ubuntu cd. whats wrong with it?
<sebas_> how can i get my MAC address by command?
<Overcast> teknobo1: then if you want to do it right look into DirectAdmin... not sure it works with ubuntu yet tho
<teknobo1> okay
<askand> !hi | cyberkilla:
<ubotu> cyberkilla:: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<teknobo1> ill check it out
<Frogzoo_> sebas_: ifconfig
<[PSyKo] > how 2 install mobile media converter ? askand hl
<dissection> Hi, I need some help with wvdial.. after it dials, its asking for a login and password even though that information is saved in /etc/wvdial.conf .. And nothing happens after I type the password
<dissection> anyone?
<sebas_> thank you, Frogzoo_
<Overcast> teknobo1: you may have to use a redhat distro for that, but its fairly good. easy to use and setup and recompiling apache and php is a brease on it
<yuck>  in the terminal, ubuntu asks me to insert my CD. I do and hit enter. it doesnt do anything. I can sit there for ever hitting enter and it keeps saying to insert the ubuntu cd. whats wrong with it?
<cman325> yuck: try this   sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list  and put a # symbol in front of the cdrom lines.  This stops apt from accessing the cdrom for packages.
<askand> [PSyKo] : http://www.miksoft.net/mobileMediaConverter.htm
<cman325> yuck: ctrl+O to save and ctrl+X to exit the editor
<dissection> Hi, I need some help with wvdial.. after it dials, its asking for a login and password even though that information is saved in /etc/wvdial.conf .. And nothing happens after I type the password
<kenzo> salut
<yuck> cman325: i dont think i have any cdrom lines. its all internet.
<yuck> cman325: aha. the top
<cman325> yuck:  thats the one should be two.. Usually ones already got a mark on it and the other doesn't.
<Overcast> cman325: he would know.. he went from being a windows user to being a linux user in about 3 to 4 weeks tops
<Overcast> and he doesnt use windows at all anymore :P
<RivaeAerya> Does anybody know some cool applets for the GNOME panel?
<cman325> I still fix it though
<Overcast> yeah
<Overcast> u would :P
<yuck> cman325: ok. now that's done. i'll try to install al that other stuff in the terminal
<dissection> Hi, I need some help with wvdial.. after it dials, its asking for a login and password even though that information is saved in /etc/wvdial.conf .. And nothing happens after I type the password
<cman325> yuck: let us know hwo it goes
<ffm> How do I defrag my microSD card which is fat32 formatted in linux?
<dissection> Hi, I need some help with wvdial.. after it dials, its asking for a login and password even though that information is saved in /etc/wvdial.conf .. And nothing happens after I type the password
<cman325> ffm:  why would you want to do a thing like that?
<adaptr> defrag ? how about you tar it up and put it back ?
<Overcast> lol
<cman325> ffm:  yeah I'd say backup your files and just reformat it with fat32
<Overcast> how do you defrag a vfat part in linux
<Overcast> lol
<Overcast> you dont
<Overcast> yeah
<adaptr> ffm tar -cjf tempfile -C /path/to/SDcard, then rm -rf /sdcard, then untar it back
<Overcast> thats the only wya to do it
<cman325> hey! overcast as a friend not as a zealot
<Overcast> ..?
<adaptr> reformat is not necessary, since it doesn't retain any chain structures after you delete everything
<dissection> Hi, I need some help with wvdial.. after it dials, its asking for a login and password even though that information is saved in /etc/wvdial.conf .. And nothing happens after I type the password
<adaptr> but you can if you're inclined
<yuck> cman325: perfect. thanks man.
<Hexxeh> Okay, I've got both screens working now
<yuck> cman325: it fixed it beautifully
<cman325> adaptr:  you make me want to learn more bash
<Hexxeh> Except the primary screen won't go to the right resolution, any ideas?
<Overcast> yuck: see how good he is
<Hexxeh> And also, I can't move windows between the two.
<Overcast> cman325: bash is easy
<kitche> why would you rm -rf /sdcard that would delete the mount point do rm -rf /path/to/sdcard/*
<Overcast> lol
<yuck> overcast: coolademanvoice, "oooohhh yeeeah!"
<dissection> hello?
<Overcast> kitche: that would have been a disaster in the making
<adaptr> kitche yeah.. little pedant.. it was obviously "in spirit"
<dissection> Hi, I need some help with wvdial.. after it dials, its asking for a login and password even though that information is saved in /etc/wvdial.conf .. And nothing happens after I type the password
<Overcast> bah I should get back to work
<cman325> The boss took everyone one to a themepark without us and your going to work?
-dissection:#ubuntu- anyone here?
<frojnd> ban -dissection
<dissection> why
<Overcast> cman325: he didnt pay for everyone I dont think
<Overcast> cman325: and rick drove
<yuck> overcast cman325: you guys work together?
<Overcast> cman325: to be honest I think it was rick that took them
<Overcast> yuck: yes
<cman325> yuck: same company two different stores.
<Overcast> yuck: we run a computer retail company
<yuck> overcase cman325: hmm
<Overcast> cman325 is manager of one location and im a systems analyst
<Gwops> hi
<Overcast> who happens to do pc repairs
<yuck> overcast cman325: sounds like an inside job.
<yuck> overcast cman325: sounds like the mafia!
<Overcast> lol
<kabutosan> hi all!
<Overcast> naaaa
<dissection> Hi, I need some help with wvdial.. after it dials, its asking for a login and password even though that information is saved in /etc/wvdial.conf .. And nothing happens after I type the password
<Overcast> dissection: www.ubuntu.org
<__mikem> !repeat | dissection
<ubotu> dissection: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kabutosan> anyone.. have any idea how to configure kerberos5?
<cman325> kabutosan: ohhhh I saw a great guide for that yesterday one sec let me see if I sitll have it
<Overcast> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<yuck> overcast cman325: nice
<kabutosan> great!!
<asdqwezxcdsf> crimsun you here yet?
<kabutosan> cman325: I saw the standard docs from web krb site
<perlmonkey> hi sean__
<OConnor> in ubuntu 7.04 feisty what's the root passw.?
<kitche> !sudo | OConnor
<ubotu> OConnor: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<zero-9376> does anyone know how i can enable the 'scroll wheel click' then scroll around with the 4 arrows thing, honestly i cant think of how to describe it but it works in thunderbird message view pane but not in firefox, i thought it was just a linux thing until i accidentally did it in t-bird
<kitche> OConnor: there is no root password
<singamayya> how can i see how much RAM is on my  computer?
<cman325> kabutosan:  I couldnt find it... its in the server section of the ubuntu forums though. Lots of people talking about that subject
<kitche> singamayya: try free it estimates but it's close enough
<kabutosan> cman325: ok! Thanks... I'll see
<zero-9376> singamayya: system-administration-system monitor
<yuck> cman325:  does make take a long time?
<singamayya> thanks kitche & zero-9376
<yuck> cman325: this is taking forever
<Overcast> OConnor: you can enable it, but its not a good idea
<cman325> yuck: depending on the language being compiled and the size of the app
<kitche> !noroot
<ubotu> Regardless of your choice: Please do not advise against user security policy and create a root password, please see !rootsudo
<Overcast> kitche: I know
<Overcast> I did say its not a good idea
<cman325> yuck: the more things you compile voer time the easier you'll be able to estimate how long.
<Overand> how can i restore some deleted .conf files asociated with an app? (awstats)
<Overcast> Overand: you cant
<zero-9376> does anyone know what i should search for to get some answers on my question above
<OConnor> kitche: Overcast : ty, it workd fine, sudo :P
<Overand> i did aptitude remove awstats, atpitude install awstats, and even dpkg-reconfigure awstats
<cman325> overcast:  Alex just got here were goin to get some grub and coffee.  15 mins sign on the door.
<kitche> Overcast: just pointing it out to OConnor why it's not recommanded :)
<zero-9376> i really just cant think of what it is called
<Overand> Overcast: I just want the defaults from the original package
<yuck> kitche: on the subject of sudo and root, how can i change the sudo timeout?
<cman325> forwarded my phones to my cell
<sebas_> is ubuntu libre and gratis?
<kitche> yuck: umm no clue I only use sudo on my centos VPS
<yuck> cman325: thanks for the help!
<Overcast> cman325: ok, msg me when u get back
<yuck> kitche: o, ok
<Overcast> CentOS FTW
<Overcast> Overand: apt-get remove awstats
<Overcast> apt-get clean is it?
<cman325> autoclean
<Overcast> there you go
<Overcast> apt-get autoclean
<cman325> sudo apt-get remove packagename
<Overcast> then re-install the package
<SirSiggi> hi there, which driver for intel 855 graphics? the installation put vesa in the xorg.conf
<tck> did anyones sound just stop working before?
<tck> im using feisty
<puppe> /exit
<kitche> SirSiggi: i810 can be used
<SirSiggi> thanks
<askand>  I have a strange soundproblem and hope someone can help me.. I have three buttons on the side of my laptop; rase volume, lower volume and silence. If I lower the volume as much as I can the volume is still not silent..I have to press "silence button" to make it quiet..this is a veryy recent problem..it worked nice before..how can I fix it?
<crocodile> can irssi or bitchx have tabs for different channels?  Or are they both 100% console and all done in one window
<yondie> tck: it means u need to compile alsa back
<VoX> crocodile: they're console
<tck>  yondie god darn
<VoX> crocodile: try x-chat if you want something graphical
<tck> thought so, base and utils?
<__mikem> Can someone help me generate a .deb file from an automake source package
<Overand> it's still not making the config files
<kitche> crocodile:  irssi uses a window system
<pha|con> crocodile: in bitchx type /window new double on hide
<crocodile> VoX - i tried it and the chat display is horrible :|  I dont like the way it separates the nickname
<aleX-xx> then try irssi
<Overand> Chatzilla, irssi, bitchx, ircII
<pha|con> crocodile: then you can hit alt+2 to go to the new window.  repeat process to open new windows just replace alt+2 with alt+3 etc
<Overand> there are tons and tons of options
<Overcast> dont forget the good ol standby
<Overcast> mirc
<Overcast> <3
<Overand> with wine
<VoX> Overcast: get out
<VoX> now
<tck> err yondie you wont believe this, my SYNAPTIC has just disappeared off my system
<VoX> :P
<Overand> 'cuz that's *really* what we need to be doing
<tck> vanised into thin air
<aleX-xx> :)
<crocodile> so irssi has clickable windows to change between channels?
<VoX> crocodile: no
<Overand> crocodile: not clickable
<Overand> it's cinsole
<Overand> it doesn't support mouse
<Pici> irssi is a console irc client.
<kitche> crocodile: you press alt+# to change between them
<yondie> tck: your CLI will never disappear
<pha|con> crocodile: if you're using CLI there isn't anything much that will be clickable
<Overcast> VoX: lol ... suck it lol :P lol.... mirc is from like.. the 90's when it was one of the most popular irc apps
<Overand> Overcast: we're pobably all familiar with mIRC.
<tck> yondie, well when i issue, apt-get --purge remove alsa*
<tck> i get NOTHING
<Overcast> lol
<tck> this laptop is from the twilight zone
<Overcast> your from the twilight zone
<teknobo1> webmin doesnt allow me to setup new users or anything right?
<Overcast> u just dont know it yet
<yondie> tck: i mean u download alsa from the alsa website
<crocodile> mirc is still pretty customizable in all respects
<yondie> not from the repo
<tck> Overand, bite me
<yondie> compile from source
<Overcast> yes it does teknobo1 you can...
<Overcast> webmin has modules
<tck> Overand, your american, i'll forgive you :P
<Overcast> www.webmin.com
<tck> Overcast,
<Overcast> or is it .org
<Overcast> tck yes
<tanaka> hi again
<tck> time to test sbackup :P
<Overand> tck: I'm sorry, you're forgiving me for what, saying that mIRC is well known?
<Overand> tck: don't mix up Overcast and me.
<Overcast> aparently they have something against mirc
<teknobo1> but if i do it this way ill have to install a new unix user for each user i want access to the ftp server, etc right
<tck> your rude comment
<Overand> Overcast: i think it ws a tab-complet error
<Overand> tck: there are two people here, "Overcast" and "Oerand"
<tck> i know Overand i corrected it , sorry
<Yehiaz> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<tck> tab completion
<Overand> I said 'i think we're all familiar with mIRC"
<Yehiaz> hmm
<tck> relax Overand simple mistake
<Overand> it's hardly me giving a closed-osource win32 app glowing praise
<yondie> __mikem, : sudo apt-get install checkinstall
<Overcast> teknobo1: yes, you will need a new unix user for every ftp user
<Overand> tck: i will never relax!  vengence will be mine!!! (;
<teknobo1> okay
<Overand> You now owe me a blood debt.
<yondie> __mikem, this is so far the most easiest stuff to generate deb package
<pkundu> do anybody know how to customize fonts and color in xterm
<teknobo1> this is very different from windows server systems lol
<tck> sure Overand :P never give a irishman cause for vengence its well known :P
<tanaka> can some one explain how to install skype on 64bit ubuntu,the skype website only has a 32bit pkg
<incandenzian> About 10 minutes ago I ran a sudo command that overrode the Restricted Drivers Manager.
<Overand> tanaka: you need ia32libs first off
<yondie> __mikem: if u just follow the rule of ./configure  && make  && make install
<navets> humm installed gtk-RecordMyDesktop but i still dont get a GUI? what am i doing wrong?
<Overcast> teknobo1: linux != windows... windows is a ghey POS that was developed by a thief
<incandenzian> now Ubuntu cannot load X.
<Frogzoo_> teknobo1: unless you enable anonymous access
<__mikem> yondie, that won't work on an automake package
<yondie> __mikem, change it to ./configure && make && checkinstall
<teknobo1> lol i dont disagree
<incandenzian> my GUI.
<tck> does anyone think feisty is more bugs than the previous release?
<teknobo1> no anonymous access isnt possible
<Overand> Overcast: so why do you keep suggesting mIRC and the like
<tck> *has
<Overcast> Frogzoo_: ewww anonymouse accesss
<Evilc> hi, can anyone help with my display not showing higher than 800x600?
<tanaka> Overand: got it
<Frogzoo_> Overcast: it has its uses
<Overcast> Overand: I really dont care, ive used all 3 major irc apps in the past
<yondie> __mikem, if it ain`t work guess u need to dive into the packging manualy
<Overand> have you used telent?
<incandenzian> I'm guessing that the simplest solution to my problem is to just reinstall Ubuntu, I was just wondering if there's a way to disable the xorg.conf from the command line.
<incandenzian> I'm sure there is, I just don't know how.
<alexxx23> DCC SEND LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<harlock> DCC SEND LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<Overcast> Overand: have I used telnet. yes, back in the day. now I use ssh :P
<yondie> i still use telnet . if i get bored and play with my router
<Overcast> incandenzian: rm -rf /usr
<Overcast> dont actually type that tho
<kitche> incandenzian: do not do that
<tck> need reboot
<incandenzian> ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b gh0zt!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Overand> Overcast: i meant telnet to an irc server
<navets> humm installed gtk-RecordMyDesktop but i still dont get a GUI? what am i doing wrong?
<incandenzian> can I stay in bitchx and execute that command?
<Overand> Overcast: watch it with the trolling
<PriceChild> incandenzian, Please never suggest something like that ever again
<Overcast> Overand: naa,
<kitche> incandenzian: no don't run that command
<tanaka> what do i have to do next Overand?
<perlmonkey> grrrrr
<incandenzian> suggest what?
<Overand> tanaka: I'm not sure - sorry =/
<incandenzian> haha
<kitche> PriceChild: umm that wasOvercast not incandenzian
<PriceChild> kitche, incandenzian whoops sorr
<yondie> telnet is nc -t
<yondie> haha
<Overand> PriceChild: and while you're at it, careful not to mix up me and Overcast
<incandenzian> I've got Feisty on CD. I just didn't want to have to start over from scratch if I didn't have to.
<Overand> yondie: netcat <3
<PriceChild> Overand, :)
<yondie> i love netcat
<Overcast> I told the the person not to use the command :P
<tanaka> does anyone know what to do next
<kitche> incandenzian: do this sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf && sudo X --configure  and you should have X running again
<incandenzian> I've got a Windows box I can use to find out what to do, I just didn't know where to start.
<PriceChild> Overcast, still, please don't ever suggest it in the first place.
<yondie> it helps me lot during my days of  some lame smashing stack
<kitche> incandenzian: opps change the second xorg.conf to xorg.bak
<incandenzian> OK, how do I do that from here?
<incandenzian> I have to exit bitchx right?
<Overcast> kitche: you just told him to copy his file to his file and then run configure
<kitche> Overcast: I fixed it
<Overcast> kitche: I thought so
<gordonjcp> PriceChild: what's wrong with telnet?
<PriceChild> gordonjcp, I haven't a clue?
<incandenzian> there's no way to run that from within bitchx right?
<kitche> gordonjcp: he's talking baout hte rm /usr command
<Overand> telnet i 'fine' it's just 'insecure'
<incandenzian> I'm sorry guys, I'm a total newbie when it comes to this stuff.
<Overand> you don't want to be passing any information over telnet that you don't want people to read
<gordonjcp> PriceChild: ah, sorry, thought you were talking about something else
<yondie> Overand, well i doubt everyone use telnet these days
<Overand> incandenzian: you can use virtual terminals - ALT-F1 etc
<gordonjcp> kitche: for extra fun and games, try resizing /usr on a running system
<kyrel> incandenzian, ctrl+alt+Fx (F1, F2, ect)
<Overcast> Overand: hence why I use ssh :P
<Overand> you're probably in the alt-F1 terminal right now
<yondie> after all SSH is so powerful that it can also act as an S-Ftp
<yondie> and blax3
<Overand> yondie: scp, ssh tunnelling
<Overand> tar | ssh ... "cat > .tar"
<Senesence> Anyone good enough to tackle this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=478715
<incandenzian> COOL!
<gordonjcp> Overand: it's still a handy tool to have
<incandenzian> Thanks!
<Overand> telnet is a great diagnostic tool
<Overand> figure out just waht garbage that SMTP server is spewing, etc
<incandenzian> now how do I scroll through bitchx? I need to back up and copy those commands you guys told me to use.
<gordonjcp> netcat is handier for scripting though
<Overand> page up, page-down
<Overand> gordonjcp: absolutely
<incandenzian> awesome, thanks Overand :)
<Overand> incandenzian: the more you use this stuff, the more you'll love it
<stefg> !uuid | Senesence
<ubotu> Senesence: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<yondie> gordonjcp, the stuff that i like bout netcat is the piping
<Overand> *nix operating systems, at the 'underbellt' end, aren't instantly graspable
<Overand> but they're much more consistent and coherant than the windows counterparts
<gordonjcp> bitchx? bah
<Overand> when you get past the learning curve, it's pretty great
<iTurtle> Is it possible to see a log of this chat room?
<gordonjcp> irssi+screen ftw
<Overand> gordonjcp: well, i mean, i'd prefer irssi
<Overand> aye
<Overand> i'm more referring to command-line apps in general
<Overand> incandenzian: when you can, google "gnu screen"
<gordonjcp> yes
<crocodile> test
<Overand> learn that app once you're past the basics
<yondie> Overand, but still i rather have some minimalistic fluxbox just in case
<bsdunix> how do i set my maloc userlimit? a wine application just froze up everything non-recoverable. i need to limit the wine user.
<Senesence> stefg: All my entries in menu.lst are in
<zaggynl> grmbl
<Senesence> stefg: root=/dev/hda3 format
<zaggynl> My usb case is having hiccups.
<zaggynl> Getting resets
<incandenzian> I will Overand, thank you.
<yondie> zaggynl, is it hardware related or software related?
<gordonjcp> incandenzian: once you get used to command-line tools, you won't go back to GUIs for a lot of things
<stefg> Senesence: that's the prob, they need to be root=UUID=XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
<yondie> except maybe pron
<iTurtle> Is it possible to see yesterday's log of this chat room?
<incandenzian> The command "sudo X --configure" didn't work.
<Overand> has someone pointed incandenzian to 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure x...whatever?
<gordonjcp> incandenzian: it's like the difference between trying to use the same knife to cut bread, spread plaster and unscrew screws, and having a whole big Draper toolchest to play with
<Overand> xorg-xserver , etc
<incandenzian> I got "Fatal server error: Unrecognized option: --configure
<Senesence> stefg: Really!? Everyone here pretty much told me that being in UUID is actually the problem.
<bsdunix> zaggynl:  all of our ubuntu boxes reset usb. i think it is dynamic delegation of the few resources available to devices
<iTurtle> Or does it not exist?
<incandenzian> gordonjcp: I believe you. I'm anxious to learn.
<stefg> Senesence: plz read the link... there's no more hda on your system, if libata kicks in
<Overand> oh - awstats is mostly working now
<iTurtle> Maybe at the freenode website?
<incandenzian> I was actually trying to rectify a problem, is how I got into this 'bout 15 min. ago.
<iTurtle> Does anyone know?
<yondie> iTurtle, no idea
<iTurtle> yondie, ok.
<Overand> i doubt ffreenode itself would keeo a log
<Overand> but i'm sure there's someone logging #ubuntu
<Overand> try google #ubuntu freenode log
<bsdunix> i need to set ram use allocation limit on wine user. anybody got an idea what command i can man?
<Overand> iTurtle: http://www.irclinux.org/freenode/ubuntu/
<iTurtle> Overand: thank you! :)
<Overand> sigh, google.
<bsdunix> or i would have to always sudo nice wine app.exe?
<yondie> bsdunix, wat apps are u running anyway on wine?
<bsdunix> dvd decryptor and dvdshrink
<navets> hey does anyone know if there is a way to get recordmydesktop to output avi files?
<Overand> google dvd::rip
<incandenzian> exit
<Overand> bsdunix: there are some very good dvd-ripping/etc apps for *nix
<bsdunix> dvd shrink re-autor froze it
<yondie> navets, use xvidcap
<navets> yondie: whats xvidcap?
<Overand> bsdunix: http://www.exit1.org/dvdrip/
<bsdunix> Overand i would love to use a gpl app. thanks!
<Overand> i t may or may not do all you need, but you can probably stay out of wine for *some* of your tasks
<yondie> navets, http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/231/create-screencast-using-xvidcap/
<Overand> bsdunix: i've had limited expeirence with it,but i've herad it's good
<rat> so if i am using kxmame, and i can get the gamepad's buttons to work but not the d-pad, what might be the problem?
<yondie> modprobe analog?
<rat> hrm
<yondie> not sure
<yondie> i think somewhere around the analog module
<rat> i use jscalibrator to create the dev/input/js0 dealie and match that up
<rat> it seems to work fine in the calibrator
<Senesence> stefg: I can't boot in order to run "blkid" - Is this something I can do through the ash shell that I'm dropped into at boot - or do I have to do something with the live cd?
<yondie> rat
<stefg> Senesence: Live CD
<bsdunix> Overand: my particular dvd was infested with a bunch of garbage code (css). i needed to rip only the video, i have no need of their extraneous garbage. do you know if this dvd::rip can handle such a task?
<Chicory> Oh, I'm having issues with gbtsco, does anyone else have errors with a Plantronics 320?
<yondie> rat: try symlink /dev/input/js0 to /dev/js0
<mattwj2005> Good afternoon everyone :)
<Chicory> It's identified correctly by the program, but it fails to connect every time.
<Chicory> This is unusual, because it worked about a week ago.
<rat> oh wait modprobe analog fixed it
<rat> wow fixed the resolution too
<rat> thanks a lot, pal
<yondie> :p
<yondie> no problem
<Overand> bsdunix: i believe it can
<bsdunix> Overand ...very nice. i thank you.
<mattwj2005> anyone know how to get flashplayer to run on the amd64 version of ubuntu?
<yondie> rat: coz i remember buidling my own ddr pad and have frantic hard time compiling the analog kernel
<ray_> hi i hear no sound from real player but video great what i do
<EADGOO7> Can Gnomes' Nataluis use service menu scripts as in Konqueror?
<ray_> to get the sound working in real player
<yondie> ray_: install w32codec
<ray_> i have yo real player client
<mattwj2005> no flash content on ubuntu amd64 :(
<ray_> from real.com
<yondie> ray_: then check the mixer
<yondie> probably it`s mute or something
<fallen_> Hello all, I have a quick newbie question is there a way to make a script file "Clickable" so that it executes the script instead of opening it in gedit? I mean similar to  .bat files in that other OS?
<ray_> yo i havnt hear beeps here
* yondie doesn`t like the real player at all
<ray_> when call me
<ugarit> which repo for feisty has skype 1.4?
<tanaka> can someone please tell me how to install skype on 64bit ubuntu
<rat> where might the setting for disabling fade effects whilst minimizing/maximizing windows be?
<quaal> how do we boot to the command line -no gui in the ubuntu cd boot menu
<stefg> !flash64 | mattwj2005
<ubotu> mattwj2005: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<mattwj2005> tanaka I can help you
<ray_> any one eles
<bsdunix> ray_ ; just do this; cat the audio stream to a file. figure out how on your own. it is a task you need to conquer to comprehend your problem correctly. you will feel sly as hell when succesful
<mattwj2005> iflash64?
<ray_> can help
<friend2> question: i have ubuntu on my ps3. I have been having trouble with the ethernet connection. It will work for about 2 minutes at full speed and slow down to a unbearable speeds. So my question is it possible that I "save' the update list to download on another PC and transfer it over to my PS3?
<Chicory> Er, I have a question.
<ray_> bs i have been at this lomng time
<stefg> !flash64 > mattwj2005 , read the pm from ubotu
<ray_> ansd still nothing
<tanaka> mattwj2005: please do help this desperate soul
<Chicory> I've tried connecting my Bluetooth headset through gbtsco .2, right?
<mattwj2005> tanaka
<Chicory> And it won't connect.
<mattwj2005> install this package http://www.getautomatix.com/wiki/index.php?title=Installation&Itemid=38
<Chicory> Then I take a loot around sound preferences and apparently "BT Headset" is available as a device.
<mattwj2005> it'll help you load skype and a ton of other programs :)
<yondie> wow PS3 have ubuntu>
<Chicory> Is this just a fluke, mounted from the last time?
<stefg> !automatix | mattwj2005
<ubotu> mattwj2005: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<yondie> man damn rich
<yondie> wish i got a hand of these stuff
<Senesence> stefg: Is there a way that I can keep live cd spinning? When it stops it won't start back up again - and that makes is so I can't really do anything.
<mattwj2005> ubotu
<ray_> i see i will have npo sound in real player :(
<mattwj2005> I had good luck ;)
<stefg> Senesence: i don't understand
<mattwj2005> automatix2 worked well for me
<yondie> ray_: lame solution just install the w32codec and open it with mplayer
<tanaka> mattwj2005: i have used automatix before.I am trying to install without using it
<mattwj2005> besides flash of course :)
<mattwj2005> oh okay
<ray_> yo i cant not finding it
<ray_> the codex
<friend2> i had a question about upgrading from before. since its on my ps3, is there a special channel for that? or could you guys help?
<quaal> how do we boot to the command line -no gui in the ubuntu cd boot menu
<ray_> when i do sudo apt-get
<wols> !codecs | ray_
<ubotu> ray_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Senesence> stefg: When I'm doing something in live cd - the cd spins - when not - the cd stops spinning - and at that point if I try to do anything the cd can't start up the spin again, and the command I tried to engage just stalls.
<Bitmess> While installing vmware server I get an error saying that it has detected a previous installation of vmware.  It says I neet to completely purge the old package. I did this purge vmware viewer ububtu and it still says the same thing. Any help?
<bsdunix> how do i get ubuntu to make me a boot floppy?
<Chicory> Does anyone else use gbtsco for Bluetooth headset device connection?
<Chicory> Or is it hidd all the way?
<yondie> Bitmess: vmware-uninstall.pl
<Bitmess> I meany  apt-get remove --purge vmware-player
<syntaxx> anyone know a howto install samba with ldap authentication?
<yondie> have u done dat be4?
<wols> Bitmess: dpkg -l |grep vmware
<Bitmess> yondie, ok, trying that now.
<stefg> Senesence: huh? Broken CD or broken drive ?
<friend2> question: i have ubuntu on my ps3. I have been having trouble with the ethernet connection. It will work for about 2 minutes at full speed and slow down to a unbearable speeds. So my question is it possible that I "save' the update list to download on another PC and transfer it over to my PS3?
<yondie> wonder why the motu spend a hard time building the vmware packages
<yondie> propitery shall be ignored
<Bitmess> yondie, Says command not found
<Senesence> stefg: Broken drive most likelly - but it seems to be working ok now. I'm at the livecd terminal - do you need me to mount my partition?
<yondie> Bitmess: the dpkg -l |grep vmware
<navets> what is some good video editing softwar?
<navets> as well as video converting software?
<Bitmess> wols, I get a long list of packages
<wols> Bitmess: a pastebin is an awesome thing
<stefg> Senesence: just type blkid to the terminal
<Bitmess> wols, ok, I'll pastebin
<HumpBack> Hello All. I'm running Gutsy and just did an update and vmware stope working with some error about: /usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/vmware/lib/libvmwareui.so.0/libvmwareui.so.0: undefined symbol: _ZN4Glib9ValueBase4initEm
<Chicory> Does anyone have any suggestions or links for networking a PS2 as part of an Ubuntu home network?
<rat> so uh how might one disable the fade effects when minimizing/maximizing windows
<bsdunix> navets: kino i think
<wols> !effects | rat
<iTurtle> does anyone know how to search the logs at irclinux.org?
<navets> bsdunix: thanks
<ubotu> rat: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Senesence> stefg: Ok, i had to sudo first - got it back now. So I just replace all entries in menu.lst or fstab too?
<bsdunix> navets np. have fun!
<freez> hello all , i reinstalled my windows and lost the grub loader , i reinstalled grub and tried find /boot/grub/stage1 root (hd0,2) setup (hd0) , it ends with 2 warnings but successful and still cant see grub while rebooting , your help is really appreciated
<Phat420> hello all, anybody here familiar with Qemu?
<Bitmess> wols, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26910/
<jrib> !anybody | Phat420
<ubotu> Phat420: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Bitmess> yondie, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26910/
<iTurtle> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<stefg> Senesence: both (/boot/grub/menu.lst and /etc/fstab)
<iTurtle> !qemu | Phat420
<ubotu> Phat420: please see above
<rat> oh i think i just have the default desktop setup
<Phat420> !qemu
<iTurtle> how can I search a specific website?
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<bsdunix> freez: a general rule of thumb for dual booting; windows first. then linux. try to have a boot floppy handy! i think vista on my hdd0 sees grub as an infected mbr, "repairs" it! ouch
<cman325> iTurtle you mean like a page?
<wols> Bitmess: tvmware server is installed.
<ray_> if installed w32codex will it be movie player playing real format then
<wols> or rather the kernel modules for it
<Phat420> I have qemu installed and I installed WinXP on it and its not reading my cdrom in win/qemu
<wols> ray_: no afaik
<AusME> I am somewhat well versed in Linux but out of necessity had to install Ubuntu on this system. How forgiving is Ubuntu when upgrading video cards? Will I need to edit xorg.conf and such or does ubuntu have scripts that take care of auto-detection and such?
<iTurtle> cman325: well, Im trying to search irclinux.org for something I typed yesterday
<ray_> wols im installed w32codex
<Bitmess> wols, yeah, it's leftovers from my last attempt. Should I uninstall it and look again?
<ray_> wols understand
<wols> AusME: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. change to vesa before changing the card
<wols> Bitmess: yes
<yondie> Bitmess: sudo apt-get remove vmware*
<HumpBack> iTurtle: google with " something i typed yesterday site:some.site.org"
<Bitmess> wols, ok
<Bitmess> yondie, ok
<friend2> It is possible to save the packages that a machine needs from apt-get? so it can be downloaded from somewhere else?
<ray_> wols its the w32codecs
<ray_> one
<cman325> iTurtle: intriguing.  I'm going to look at it right now do you know what time yesterday
<yondie> friend2,  yes and it`s call mirroring
<yondie> friend2: u can use apt-mirror
<wols> friend2: explain a bit more what you want
<ubuntu> jfj
<friend2> question: i have ubuntu on my ps3. I have been having trouble with the ethernet connection. It will work for about 2 minutes at full speed and slow down to a unbearable speeds. So my question is it possible that I "save' the update list to download on another PC and transfer it over to my PS3?
<ray_> yonide im getting w32codecs will movie player play real formay once installed
<iTurtle> cman325: the problem is, what time zone does irclinux.org use?
<Overcast> cman325: what are you going to look at
<Kroscko> Okay, this is weird
<Phat420> It telling me that its there and working properly but it is not reading the cd in the drive
<cman325> iTurtle:  try this page http://www.irclinux.org/freenode/ubuntu/2007/06/22/     use ctrl+F   to find it
<Overcast> umount /dev/cdrom0
<ray_> ?
<ubuntu> rgtdr
<ubuntu> fsdfsdf
<ubuntu> sdfsdf
<ubuntu> sdf
<ubuntu> sdf
<ubuntu> dfsd
<ubuntu> fsd
<ubuntu> fs
<ubuntu> dfsd
<Overcast> ./mount /dev/cdrom0
<ubuntu> fsd
<ubuntu> f
<iTurtle> !spam| ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<cman325> iTurtle: oh 108 pages
<ubuntu> sdf
<ubuntu> sdf
<ubuntu> sdf
<ubuntu> sdf
<iTurtle> cman325: yeah....
<kitche> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<ubuntu> sd
<TheCougar> ROFL the bot broke
<ubuntu> fsd
<wols> !ops | please remove the spammer
<ubotu> please remove the spammer: please see above
<Overcast> !ban ubuntu
<ubuntu> f
<jrib> ubuntu: stop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ban ubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu> sdf
<nowimproved> does anyone notice alignment issues just in firefox for linux?
<ubuntu> sdf
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<yondie> so/j #ubuntu-devel
<nowimproved> this is a great example of a page
<nowimproved> http://www.geek4ums.com/
<ray_> yondie see my q to you
<nowimproved> when you mouseover the top header
<yondie> ray_: yeah
<friend2> wols: did you see my previous question?
<yondie>  u can play it
<yondie> make sure u got mplayer
<ray_> yondie it will movie player once installed
<iTurtle> cman325: do you know what time zone it uses?
<ray_> i have movie player just reinstall ubuntu
<yondie> ray_,  i guess so
<tsdh> Hi. What's the runlevel editor in ubuntu? Some website mention ng-update, but in which package is it?
<cman325> iTurtle: your guess is as good as mine that's a lot of data to thumb through.  I can't believe they don't have a spot where youc an download the entire log or perhaps a show all pages link would make life easier.
<mrstocks> hello !
<iTurtle> cman325: true
<friend2> hey guys. plz for the last time could you just suggest what i google or such? I have been having trouble with the ethernet connection. It will work for about 2 minutes at full speed and slow down to a unbearable speeds. So my question is it possible that I "save' the update list to download on another PC and transfer it over to my PS3?
<mrstocks> Ya til un script, proggy qui m'aidera a me faire un jolie source.list ?
<Overcast> cat filenameorlogfile | grep whatyourlookingfor
<mrstocks> Sorry in englaish is there a nice little script / proggy in order to make myself a cute source.list ?
<Kaja> grep whatyouarelookingfor filenameorlogfile
<Overcast> friend2: thats not enough info to go by, that could be a hardware issue to start with
<cman325> iTurtle: maybe you can email and request the entire log
<Overcast> friend2: contact your local systems admin, and if thats you then ummm start running diagnostics.. or try replacing your NIC, Ethernet Cables and or Router
<iTurtle> cman325: good idea. thanks :)
<blairellis> Can anyone help me with getting the temp sensor applet on the gnome panel to work?
<wols> friend2: I mean that one < friend2> It is possible to save the packages that a machine needs from apt-get? so it can be downloaded from somewhere else?
<yondie> friend2, well u can actually use apt-get -d
<yondie> to just download the deb file
<wols> friend2: I don't support the Ps3
<gordonjcp> Overcast: or - grep thing file
<iTurtle> does anyone know how to get a start-menu like applications menu ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=SeamlessVirtualizationWithThemingResized.png )
<iTurtle> like in that pic?
<friend2> K. thanks guys. I'll try to replace cables and such.
<yondie> friend2, use apt-get -d to download the the require deb package. it will store soemwhere
<yondie> around /tmp
<alex_> quartz24
<wols> blairellis: lm-sensors installed and working=?
<wols> yondie: no
<wols> certainly not in /tmp
<yondie> wols, pardon me i forgot
<iTurtle> how do I change the look of the applications menu?
<blairellis> wols: let me double check the lm-sensors in the synaptic package manager
<Senesence> stefg: Ok, I edited both the fstab and menu.lst to have UUID="blahblah" wherever /dev/hda3 was previously noted. Do I just try booting regular now?
<Overcast> iTurtle: www.ubuntu.org
<wols> blairellis: and if you have installed it, have you configured it?
<stefg> Senesence: yws, give it a try
<blairellis> wols: how do you configure it? I have it installed.
<reed026> !vmaware
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmaware - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wols> sensors-detect for example
<Overcast> Senesence: make sure you have the appropriate options setup in grub
<reed026> !vmware
<iTurtle> Overcast: thats a nature conservation website
<Belkin> what its the difference between MSI 8600GTS 256MB , Innovision 3D 8600GTS 256MB XFX 8600GTS 256MB , EVGA 8600GTS 256MB  .. etc
<Belkin> which one should i buy ?
<Overcast> iTurtle: woops www.ubuntu.com
<reed026> !vmware
<wols> Belkin: #hardware
<wols> Belkin: you are OT
<iTurtle> Overcast: what do I do there?
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Tremitos> Hello
<Belkin> wols OT ?
<wols> !ot | Belkin
<ubotu> Belkin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Overcast> Belkin: harware vendors, its the same card basically...
<Overcast> Belkin: BFG is a good brand.. lifetime warranty
<iTurtle> Overcast: that doesn't explain anything...
<iTurtle> ;)
<wols> Overcast: not true. there are (mintor) differences
<blairellis> wols: one second. I have to figure out how to change the su password. Just installed Ubuntu
<ubuntu> hallo
<ubuntu> :D
<wols> blairellis: you don't. you use sudo and nothing else
<WeeJeWel> blairellis, go to user management
<blairellis> yea, I got it.
<blairellis> We can start with probing for (PCI) I2C or SMBus adapters.
<blairellis> Do you want to probe now? (YES/no):
<blairellis> Im assuming you want me to say Yes
<Bitmess> wols, what was the command to list the vmware installed packages? I lost it.
<Tremitos> unsure
<ray_> yonie im getteing this err when i do
<ray_> #
<ray_> For i386, the package is called w32codecs:
<ray_> sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<Q-FUNK> howdy! a question about the Feisty CD:  how can I make it start X at a resolution bigger than 800x600?
<ray_> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<ray_> what i do
<wols> Bitmess: dpkg -l |grep vmware
<cman325> ray_ I think you need vlc before that works though
<Overcast> wols: you are right minor differences... but basically it is the same card
<ray_> c
<iTurtle> does anyone know how to get a start-menu like applications menu ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=SeamlessVirtualizationWithThemingResized.png )
<iTurtle> (02:20:16  EDT) like in that pic?
<ray_> cman
<wols> Q-FUNK: what videocard do you have?
<Overcast> Q-FUNK: make sure you have the appropriate drivers installed
<ray_> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<Overcast> Q-FUNK: once they are, and you set the resolution once it should stay that way until you change it
<cman325> !Codecs
<TheVault> Hello guys. I really need some help. I recently installed Screenlets. I was also reading that you can have the Beryl Widget Plugin and you can make the Screenlets behave much like Mac OS X widgets do, how they fly in and out when you press a button. I know this is possible because I seen a few videos on Youtube about this. Where can I download this Beryl Widget Plugin and where can I find...
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TheVault> ...install instructions once I have downloaded the plugin. I really want this feature, cause iv been searching for something like this for a long time!
<cman325> ray_ see man thanks
<iTurtle> !beryl | TheVault
<ubotu> TheVault: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<wols> !beryl | TheVault
<blairellis> wols: finished probing
<wols> TheVault: what videocard do you ahve?
<TheVault> wols: The Intel Integrated 945gm Chipset
<BloodyTux> how do i take kubuntu/kde off ubuntu without uninstalling every package?
<Bitmess> wols, it wont go away! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26913/
<wols> TheVault: does 3d hardware accleration work?
<Bitmess> yondie, It won't go away http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26913/
<TheVault> wols: Ummm yeah I think
<Q-FUNK> Overcast: I'm asking about the CD, not about how to configure X after the installation to the hard-disk has taken place.  i already know about dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.
<Senesence> stefg: It just got stuck on "Waiting for root file system..." I didn't get the "ok" for "Mounting root file system..." either.
<wols> Bitmess: learn to read. there are no wildcards
<TheVault> wols: I got beryl up and working. Got the whole 3D Cube working & things, so I would guess so
<wols> TheVault: then ask the channel you got from ubotu
<rat> q-funk i just chose 1680x1050 when i installed it
<cman325> BloodyTux: take a look at this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<Bitmess> wols, how rude
<Overcast> Q-FUNK: you cant, it will start in 800x600 every time unless there is an environment variable you can set at launch time before hitting enter to start the live d
<Overcast> cd
<TheVault> wols: I thought that was the right channel, thanks for the help :D
<wols> Bitmess: are you an analphabet?
<yondie> ..
<iTurtle> does anyone know how to get a start-menu like applications menu ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=SeamlessVirtualizationWithThemingResized.png )
<iTurtle> (02:20:16  EDT) like in that pic?
<stefg> Senesence: then you probably made a mistake. check if the uuid and syntax for your for your 'root' entry in menu.lst is correct
<teknobo1> when setting up users for ftp, is it best to create a home directory for them manually or use an existing directory?
<yondie> Bitmess: just grab a vmware tarball from the vmware website
<wols> yondie: he displayed the inability to ready correctly. could be legasthenic too I guess
<iTurtle> Any idea?????
<yondie> wols:... perhaps.. i`m getting tired repeating the same stuff
<Bitmess> wols, I dont know what ur talking about
<yondie> Bitmess: mind if i ssh to your box and fixed it?
<wols> yondie: don't ever suggest this
<iTurtle> \msg ubotu ssh
<Overcast> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<yondie> wols: urm is something wrong with it?
<wols> yondie: not from your end, but from his. he cannot ever be sure again you didn't install a rootkit
<teknobo1> anybody?
<wols> allowing strangers from irc on your machine is an invitation to get rooted.
<teknobo1> lol
<Senesence> stefg: I used copy-paste to change it to root=UUID="allthatstuff" so I think I did that right.
<TheVault> Is the #Beryl channel always so dead? Theres like nobody in there chatting
<Q-FUNK> Overcast: and that environment variable would be?
<yondie> wols: craps just when i`m bout to get over his dirty collection lol.
<iTurtle> TheVault: every now and then someone pops up ;)
<bruenig> beryl is pretty straight forward, what would they be talking about
<bruenig> unless they are devs
<yondie> wols: well kidding .. i`m not the kinda guy who actualy fond of intrusing normal user pcs
<TheVault> iTurtle: Yeah, well I hope its soon cause I got a question about the whole Beryl Widget Plugin thing I was describing :P
<iTurtle> !google | TheVault
<Q-FUNK> wols: Matrox MGA G100.  easily capable of up to 1024x768 and more.
<ubotu> TheVault: Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<mrstocks> uhmmm i don't get 1014ko/sec with the ubuntu mirrors
<edvan> pessoal ta aparecendo isso quando tento entrar no ubuntu ou no windows xp:   Error 29: Disk write error  , alguem pode me ajudar?
<Bitmess> wols, I can't believe you asked if I'm an analphabet. I'll never come back to #ubuntu again! You can kiss my shitty ass! Knoppix works better anyway.
<TheVault> iTurtle: Google is not bringing up anything
<teknobo1> im not farmiliar enough with linux to know offhand what should and shouldnt be accessible to ftp users
<iTurtle> TheVault: have you tried google linux ( http://www.google.com/linux) ;)
<yondie> teknobo1: what should be accessable .. is wat u want them to access
<TheVault> iTurtle: Never heard of that, may give a try
<yondie> teknobo
<yondie> it`s just a matter of chmod
<teknobo1> that i already know and all i want them to be able to access is their own user folder to which uploading web files is necessary to be displayed via the server
<wols> teknobo1: are they system users?
<blairellis> wols: you still there?
<Javid> Is there a way to downgrade firefox from the version that comes with ubuntu? x.x
<mezziah> hi
<Evilc> can anyone tell me why the nvidia-settings thing shows available resolutions as "auto"?
<teknobo1> they are end users using the server to host their sites
<mezziah> simple question: is there a file manager who works/looks like total commander on windows?
<mezziah> who? which :>
<iTurtle> !Google | mezziah
<ubotu> mezziah: Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<yondie> mezziah, nautilus
<yondie> or gentoo
<mezziah> yondie: hmm ok i'll try gentoo out
<ray_> any one know how to add w32codec if get this err
<mezziah> iTurtle: i know google and i know freshmeat but i just wanted a suggestion
<ray_> Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<ray_> what i do
<iTurtle> mezziah: http://www.google.com/linux
<Senesence> stefg: I'm going to have to reainstall it entirelly, won't I...
<teknobo1> like is /home/*username* a good place
<mezziah> iTurtle: i already said, i know huge archives where i can find file managers, but i needed a recommendation, thanks anyways for your help
<iTurtle> teknobo1: your home folder can be represented by ~
<iTurtle> mezziah: sorry :(
<Evilc> can anyone tell me why the nvidia-settings thing shows available resolutions as "auto"?
<teknobo1> but when i added a user and they login, it automatically grands them access to /
<teknobo1> and i changed the ftp server to lock users in their home directory
<iTurtle> !server | teknobo1
<ubotu> teknobo1: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<teknobo1> already installed server edition
<iTurtle> teknobo1: go to #ubuntu-server for server help - this is for desktop version, I believe ;)
<teknobo1> lol alrighty
<chabayo> ...hi all.
<chabayo> I get the tip that grub sometimes will fail on installing on XFS-Filesystems on my installation process. The dialog considerating this has two possibilities (i have german location): "back" and "continue" - continue leads back to take change, "back" functions like, i would say, "ignore"; that's wrong i think.
<Javid> Is there a way to downgrade firefox from the version that comes with ubuntu? 2.0.x makes me want to stab a hobo.
<Evilc> can anyone tell me why the nvidia-settings thing shows available resolutions as "auto"?
<mattwj2005> yeah I think I am going back down to the 32 bit version of ubuntu :(
<bastid_raZor> Javid: upgrade to the newest version.. works better than 2.0
<mattwj2005> 64 bit still isn't there
<Javid> I want a version that does not make 90% of my extensions shit themselves in terror. 1.5.0.12 works.
<mattwj2005> it is close though :)
<yondie> dat`s something debian lack off
<mezziah> is there a tool which converts a cue/bin to iso?
<fbolduc> Question: How do I stop NetworkManager gracefully (ie: not by killall) ?
<yondie> 64 bit rpm based is more 32-bit downware compatible rather then 64 bit deb base
<mrynit> how good is ubuntu at installing drivers for japanese keyboards?
<yondie> mrynit, as good as any linux distro
<mrynit> good
<Xago> Dist, i'm receiving this message when I run apt-get update ....
<Xago> W: GPG error: http://download.tuxfamily.org feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2D6CFB44DD800CD9
<Xago> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<mrynit> now can i install ubuntu in english then switch it to japanese?
<raf256> osetup -T -e aes-128 /dev/loop3   sais that no such device. how to fix
<raf256> losetup -T -e aes-128 /dev/loop3   sais that no such device. how to fix
<Gnea> mrynit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installing_Japanese_Input_and_Fonts
<raf256> help help
<xbye> how can I make it so that when I open a file in nautilus, the application's working directory is set to the path of the file? (instead of the home directory)
<raf256> how to install most upto date kernel?
<wastro> anyone have any experience setting up beagle
<wols> raf256: ubuntu kernel, or kernel.org custom?
<yondie> wastro, nope and i don`t like it
<raf256> wols: ubuntu
<Evilc> can anyone tell me why the nvidia-settings thing shows available resolutions as "auto"? please >_<
<raf256> wols: one that do have /dev/loop support
<ray_> im trying to save  a file saying i dont have permition to how i fix this so can save the file right after i edit it
<Javid> anybody? I tried apt-get install firefox=1.5.0.12 but it couldn't find it.
<wols> raf256: choose it with synaptic, install, reboot
<wastro> yondie: do you use a different desktop search engine?
<raf256> wols: newer ubuntu 6.06 kernels have dev loop?
<yondie> wastro: slocate and locate  works fine for me
<Gnea> raf256: loop support should already be there
<wols> Javid: unlikely that feisty has this version
<Gnea> raf256: you need to execute losetup correctly
<raf256> Gnea: it isnt in 2.6.15 (6.06)
<wols> raf256: all should have support for it
<wastro> it would nice to be organized by executable binaries though
<Abhi123> which is the installer ubuntu use??
<raf256> Gnea: I executed it the same way that on debian:
<ray_> this is err i get Could not save the file /usr/lib/realplay-10.0.8/realplay.\
<Gnea> raf256: locate loop.ko
<madman91> can someone please walk me through using the id3lib library in a C program
<ray_> check to see has permitoin to save it how i fix this
<Abhi123> i mean Ubuntu installer name
<yondie> ray_ ls -la
<wastro> madman91: why c
<raf256> $ sudo losetup -T -e aes-128 /dev/loop3 -C 20 -Sxxx /home/myself/foo.img
<raf256> /dev/loop3: No such file or directory
<ray_> yondie im for real i gettin upset
<madman91> wastro: because im learning it
<wastro> madman91: use ruby id3lib library
<ray_> any one see my q just now
<wastro> much easier
<yondie> ray_: ls -la check wat`s the permission
<madman91> wastro: no thanks
<ray_> how do i yaondie
<Gnea> raf256: -C and -S are valid options?
<yondie> ray_, wat are u editing in the first place?
<ray_> real
<raf256> Gnea yes
<yondie> ...
<ray_> like the site says to
<Gnea> raf256: i don't see them...
<sparkling> hi all
<ray_> say root
<raf256> Gnea its part of loopaes's losetup
<yondie> ray_, u familliar yet with yer terminal?
<Gnea> raf256: why would you use AES?
<ray_> yondie it says owner root
<yondie> well
<raf256> Gnea to encrypt?
<sparkling> do you have any wiki or howto to sharing dirs from linux to OSX? with the normal procedure (system, admin, sharing dir) didn't work...
<ray_> yondie not yet can you walk me throw it
<Gnea> raf256: yes, but WHY?
<ray_> i need to do this
<freez> do i have to set the linux partition active to boot from grub loader ?
<yondie> ray_, u can change the  permission by chmod a+x -R the folder name
<raf256> Gnea: so that thief stelin my laptop wouldnt get my company files?
<ray_> \then edit the startup script (/usr/lib/realplay-10.0.8/realplay) and changed line 73 from
<ray_> $REALPLAYBIN $@
<Senesence> Should /boot/grub/device.map contain more than just (hd0) /dev/hda?
<ray_> to
<ray_> aoss $REALPLAYBIN $@
<Gnea> raf256: heh, you do know that AES is vulnerable, right?
<raf256> Gnea: is it?
<yondie> ray_, use pastebin
<wols> Gnea: vulnerable how?
<Gnea> wow.... omg
<yondie> it` getting messier here
<raf256> Gnea: well ok, a modern security is ok. I dont suspect CIA to steal it or something
<ray_> ok what i do can you walk me throw still new
<Evilc> can anyone tell me why the nvidia-settings thing shows available resolutions as "auto"? please >_<
<yondie> Gnea, vulnerable in wat term?
<Gnea> yeah, sec
<ray_> yondie i needs help doing that
<raf256> is it not recoverable with less then 50.000 usd then I consider it safe enought
<ray_> im still newbe to ubuntu
<wols> !paste | ray_
<ubotu> ray_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<yondie> ray_, it`s got nothing to do with ubuntu at all
<raf256> $ locate loop.ko         /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/drivers/block/cloop.ko   and /cryptoloop.ko   and  loop.ko
<freez> i mean when i turn the linux partition active instead of c: should then grub appears in the start up ?
<yondie> ray_, simply some gnu/utils command \
<ray_> any one eles
<ray_> ok yondie im in it what i do next
<raf256> Gnea is right, loopaes (current version?) doent encrypt strongly enought (not enought padding/salhing)  still I consider it safe enought
<Gnea> raf256: http://www.securityfocus.com/bid/24150/info
<Senesence> Can anyone do a "cat /boot/grub/device.map" on their machine and tell me what's there? I would appreciate it.
<ray_> then i get >
<Gnea> raf256: i wouldn't use it without at LEAST 2.6.21, if at all
<Javid> anybody? I tried apt-get install firefox=1.5.0.12 but it couldn't find it.
<raf256> Gnea: well ok I will think of it, thanks
<yondie> ray_, well the simple step is
<Evilc> hello????
<yondie> ray_, open yer terminal cd into the directory
<ray_> yondie yes
<raf256> Gnea: still, how to use it for now? (better then nothing)
<mez|bbl> Javid: try 'sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox' in order to install ffox
<yondie> ray_, sudo chmod a+w thefilenamethatuwantoedit
<Gnea> raf256: lsmod | grep aes  <-- any results?
* Senesence is left with no choice but to go back to Windows.
<mrynit> "deb http://archive.ubuntulinux.jp/ubuntu-ja edgy/" i am on feisty is that a problem?
<raf256> Gnea: this page doesnt say WHAT actually is the bug
<Gnea> Senesence: why?
<Javid> mez|bbl: I have firefox, but I want an older version that I have
<raf256> Gnea: thank, modprobe cryptoloop  did it
<Gnea> raf256: it was disclosed by the vendor
<Senesence> Gnea: Can't boot - can't find reason why. Here
<raf256> Gnea: how to have cryptoloop module loaded on start automaticly?
<Senesence> Gnea: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=478715
<Gnea> Senesence: device.map is going to vary from system to system
<raf256> Gnea: have a link to detailed explanation of the bug?
<Gnea> raf256: working on it
<raf256> thx
<Senesence> Gnea: I'm just trying to figure out if i should have something in there like (hd0,2) /dev/hda3
<mez|bbl> Javid: then you might download a matching firefox package from their ftp server
<Gnea> raf256: http://www.securityfocus.com/archive/121/397496
<mez|bbl> Javid: i assume you want to download 1.5.0.12?
<Javid> yes
<mez|bbl> wait a moment please
<Javid> ok
<ompaul> !grub > Senesence (please read the message from the bot, as to how it happened no idea
<ray_> yondie not finding it
<ompaul> Senesence, what kind of windows are you running?
<yondie> ray_, sorry either my english is bad enough
<raf256> Gnea: btw, wasnt you in debian usually?
<ray_> any one eles help pls
<Gnea> Senesence: noooo, only whole disks
<yondie> ray_, or somehow enstein theory is proven lol
<Gnea> raf256: yes
<raf256> Gnea: so, moved?
<Senesence> Gnea: Okay, that's not the problem then.
<Gnea> raf256: no
<Senesence> ompaul: Windows XP
* raf256 finds debian and part of #debian too dorky
<unikon> anyone see the microsoft.com marketplace page lately http://216.239.51.104/search?q=cache:D1ZIAHrGuGIJ:www.windowsmarketplace.com/details.aspx%3Fitemid%3D3411347+ubuntu+windowsmarketplace&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us
<ompaul> Senesence, then the message from the bot applies
<mez|bbl> Javid: ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/1.5.0.12/linux-i686 <- get the .tar.gz from there, do you know how to handle a .tar.gz file?
<Gnea> Senesence: more like: (hd0) /dev/hda
<raf256> they should combine deb+ubuntu to have advanced yet user friendly and uptodate distro
<yondie> unikon, why bother microsoft at all?
<Senesence> Gnea: That's what I have.
<Gnea> Senesence: grub can figure out what the partition table is from there
<Javid> I know I can unzip it or whatever, but not much else
<lotfi> hello
<yondie> raf256, ubuntu contains most of the unstable package while debian tend to utilize only stable
<Gnea> Senesence: what exactly is the problem? can you not boot winxp?
<unikon> yondie msl  was selling ubuntu on the page i listed
<Senesence> ompaul: How? I mean it's not a grub problem. I even tried using the Super grub disk to fix it all - no luck.
<unikon> ms was*
<Gnea> Senesence: btw, still reading
<mezziah> Javid: simply try it with your fav unzip program and if it doesn't work you can ask us/me for other solutions
<Senesence> Gnea: I can boot windows but not ubuntu. Did I show you the thread? Here:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=478715
<ray_> how i change a read only to read and write im net to ubuntu
<ray_> and need help changeing the file so can save right
<yondie> unikon, ic .. well i do have grudge against microsoft but i can`t denied bill gates phlianthropist stuff
<ray_> how i do this
<ray_> any one
<Rstukken> hallo, ik heb n probleempje met het openen van een zip-file
<mezziah> ray_: what exactly do you want to do? do you want to set read and write rights for a file?
<iTurtle> How can I show a trash icon on the desktop?
<ompaul> !ru | Rstukken
<ubotu> Rstukken:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<yondie> mezziah, i already tell him to chmod
<ray_> mezz trying to do thois
<mezziah> yondie: oh, alright, that was also my idea
<ray_> then edit the startup script (/usr/lib/realplay-10.0.8/realplay) and changed line 73 from
<ray_> $REALPLAYBIN $@
<ray_> to
<ray_> aoss $REALPLAYBIN $@
<ray_> just installed little while ago
<StatusXxX> Does the Ubuntu server have GUI?
<ray_> im new so sorry if flooded room
<erUSUL> StatusXxX: no
<StatusXxX> Is it easy to install one?
<ray_> mezziah that what i need to do
<yondie> ray_, another method
<ray_> how do
<yondie> ray_, lunch a terminal
<Javid> mezziah: Ihave no idea what to do with this thing once I unzip it. I tried to run it and it just opens the firefox I have.
<ray_> i did in new and lost
<iTurtle> How can I put a trash icon on the desktop?
<yondie> ray_, taip  gksudo /usr/lib/realplay-10.0.8/realplay
<yondie> ray_, or sudo gedit /usr/lib/realplay-10.0.8/realplay
<yondie> and edit like hell
<iTurtle> How can I put a trash icon on the desktop?
<mezziah> Javid: yes, sure. in order to run the old version, go to the directory where you unzipped firefox to and run ./mozilla-firefox or delete the newer version
<iTurtle> !language | yondie
<ubotu> yondie: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<yondie> owh sorry
<yondie> guess when a lil bit overboard
<Javid> I tried apt-get remove firefox but something like four bazillion things are dependent on it and I didn'twant to kill my system
<iTurtle> yondie:it's ok
<ompaul> Senesence, I have no idea what happened to you there, however I would be looking at using the live cd to move all data to a backup and then I would be looking at doing something like a full format of the disk as I would no longer trust those partitions, if you have two machines then a second linux box and scp your stuff across from one to the other - or to DVD if you have a 2 optical disks
<blairellis> anyone here use virtual box with Ubuntu?
<iTurtle> Javid: try using synaptic
<iTurtle> Javid: GUI not CLI
<statux> Is it easier to install GUI to server edition than instal server to normal ubuntu?
<mezziah> Javid: usually it shouldn't have any dependencies.. but anyway, you still can try out my first idea
<Javid> ok
<iTurtle> !server | statusx
<ubotu> statusx: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<iTurtle> How can I put a trash icon on the desktop?
<||drake||> where do i go to ask questions about sound?
<iTurtle> ||drake|| : here
<||drake||> oh, okay
<kritzstapf> do i have to use the unstable repo to use java6?
<erUSUL> !sound | ||drake||
<ubotu> ||drake||: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<iTurtle> How can I put a trash icon on the desktop? Does anyone know?
<mezziah> man, if only sound would work on my vmachine
<mezziah> this kinda annoys me
<iTurtle> Hi. I need help.
<mobutu> I bet you do
<Senesence> ompaul: Yea, I already got my stuff out - So the only way to get out of this is to reinstall completelly? I might as well get a brand new Feisty CD this time around.
<Javid> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<Javid>   firefox firefox-gnome-support gnome-user-guide ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-docs
<Javid>   yelp
<Gnea> Senesence: do you have any other hard drives installed?
<mobutu> iTurtle: run 'gconf-editor'
<Senesence> Gnea: No, one hard drive, four partitions.
<iTurtle> mobutu: ok.
<mezziah> Javid: um.. it doesn't delete the entire ubuntu-desktop, only the metapackage, so it should me save to remove
<ompaul> iTurtle, ln -s .Trash Desktop/.Trash ( and I suggest you put up with it in the bottom corner of the screen )
<mobutu>  apps - > nautilus - > desktop
<Javid> ok x.x
<mezziah> Javid: be*
<mobutu> iTurtle: my way is cooler than ompaul's
<iTurtle> mobutu: very true (haha) :) thanks!
<mobutu> iTurtle: my way gives you a little Trash icon
<iTurtle> mobutu: what does his do?
<mezziah> Javid: if it doesn't appear to be safe to you, just run the older version from command line
<mrynit> "deb http://archive.ubuntulinux.jp/ubuntu-ja edgy/" how can i test that this works for feisty??
<Rstukken> I wanted to open a a zip file, then I got a box saying something that I had to be sure that it was from myself or someone I know. It is from someone I know, It also said it was a plane text document (I know it is a .doc actually), and that I had to change the extensions or something. So with property's I did but it then I got an empty document as I opent it. so I changed back to zip. Now I get a box that asks me if I want to display it or Ru
<Gnea> Senesence: you can boot the livecd and access hda3 right?
<mobutu> iTurtle: his probably just makes a symlink to your desktop and it won't be very interesting
<Javid> already did it
<Senesence> Gnea: Right.
<mezziah> it works then, right?
<Flannel> kritzstapf: Ubuntu doesn't have an 'unstable' repository.  But java6 is in the normal one anyway.
<Yolan> hi
<ompaul> mobutu, but ehh there is no nautilus on apps
<Rstukken> Also the Icon is changed since I changed the extension for a minute to doc and then back to zip
<hilary> Hi =)
<kritzstapf> Flannel: wrong channel, im also in #debian, sorry ;D
<sidlet> is EasyUbuntu not recommended for 7.04?
<Consty> I have an Intel GMA950 graphics card and normally I use the METACITY window manager with no problems playing videos with mplayer using the GL video driver.  When I switch to beryl or compiz and use GL as my video driver I get a lot of flickering problems and such.  GL2 doesn't work so how can I get this working?
<eni> is there a way to install ati drivers under ubuntu.. the latest ubuntu ?
<eni> please
<LeChacal> hey, i am having trouble with wireless network connection i get connected and then after about 20 min i can't get the Internet up (ff just sites there trying to load a page or GAIM sits trying to connects but nothing happens), to fix this i just restart but i don't want to have to restart every 20min to fix this. can someone help? i have firestarter running if that matters
<eni> `ati
<reed026> how do I remove vmware through the terminal, in an attempt to reinstall?
<betho> como eu removo um arquivo ?
<mobutu> ompaul: there is in mine.  http://i17.tinypic.com/4xnzxmx.png
<eni> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mezziah> !ati | eni
<ubotu> eni: please see above
<Flannel> !away > dayylin_away
<mezziah> whatever
<Flannel> !br | betho
<ubotu> betho: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<||drake||> alright, the !sound links didnt work
<sidlet> Has anybody here used Easy Ubuntu on 7.04?
<roho> !xdmcp
<ubotu> xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<paritosh> hi. my resolv.conf keeps automatically being replaced by "NetworkManager". I need to stay it at a server I set it to. Is there any way to do so?
<Flannel> LeChacal: Does disabling firestarter fix it?
<blairellis> Hello ya'll, I still can't figure out how to get my gnome applets sensor for the CPU temp to work. Anyone want to help me out?
<||drake||> my sound works randomly... sometimes when i boot up it works, other times it does not. i've yet to find a pattern to what makes it work and what doesnt
<eni> thanks mezziah
<mobutu> blairellis: maybe you have to make the gnome applets sensor program setuid
<eni> lets hope it works.. otherwise ill just continue the tuto.
<hilary> Can someone help me =(
<eni> mezziah, do i have to kill X to get the new drivers working ?! or should i compleltely restart ?
<eni> mezziah|NA, ^^
<mobutu> just ask a question
<LeChacal> Flannel: no disabling firestart dosn't fix it
<paritosh> anybody? resolv.conf..network manager..
<Hexxeh|Linux> Hey guys
<mobutu> paritosh: are you getting your ip address through a DHCP server? wireless? what are you doing
<Hexxeh|Linux> I'm getting this error, any ideas: libGL error: drmMap of framebuffer failed
<blairellis> mobutu: What do you mean by that?
<paritosh> mobutu: yes. dhcp
<LeChacal> Flannel: the one timed that i tried that didn't fix anything but since the problem is hard to reproduce at while i have to wait to try it again
<Cromag> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mobutu> blairellis: what is the path of the filename of the gnome temperature sensor program ?
<mobutu> paritosh: when you get your ip address from a DHCP server, your settings in /etc/resolv.conf get set by whatever info you got from the DHCP server
<paritosh> mobutu: is there a way i can override the dns provided by the dhcp server. i need to get this opendns thing right. my company's dns is having a problem atm.
<blairellis> mobutu: Im new to linux and Im still trying to decypher the file system. Im having to unlearn the C:\ drive ways ;)
<Luziphir> I need to copy a couple of downloaded packages from the main repository onto a usb flash disk, can anyone give me some pointers on how to do this?
<Javid> mezziah|NA: I got it installed but now I have no idea how to run it x.x
<hilary> All of my messengers work so I know I have an internet connection, but when I try to search for a page on Mozilla Firefox and Konquerer web browsers, it hangs and eventually gives me the error that "the server has timed out". This happens every time. Someone gave me proxy settings to input and it worked for about 8 hours but the first problem has occured again. Can anyone help? =(
<Hexxeh|Linux> Anyone?
<Hexxeh|Linux> I really wanna use this app.
<paritosh> Luziphir: have you downloaded the packages already?
<mobutu> paritosh: I don't know what opendns is.  if you stop using dhcp you can set your nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf to whatever you want.  do you know how to manually configure your ip address ?
<iMayKnow> Luziphir, you should just be able to plug in the flash drive and then drag and drop them into it if you have them downloaded already
<blairellis> any idea on where I might find it?
<iMayKnow> or on the command line use the cp command
<Luziphir> paritosh: yes, I just don't know where they're cached  :P
<paritosh> mobutu: yes
<T-SubWoof> Ok I reinstall ubuntu.
<paritosh> Luziphir: /var/cache
<T-SubWoof> Does anyone know how to install Ati driver in the right way?
<Luziphir> paritosh: thanks a lot!
<paritosh> Luziphir: np
<mobutu> blairellis: I don't know the name of the gnome applet temperature program, but you could try 'sudo chmod +s name-of-program' . also you might be out of luck, your motherboard + your kernel might not support the temperature detection stuff
<paritosh> hilary: is your dns working?
<Flannel> !ati | T-SubWoof
<ubotu> T-SubWoof: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dredhammer> Hexxeh|Linux all your downloaded and installed apps have their deb packages in /var/cache/apt/archives
<hilary> Paritosh: yes
<hilary> someone on another channel suggested something about blacklisting ipv6 =S
<mobutu> paritosh: if you use DHCP, it's going to write over your resolve.conf settings.   there's nothing stopping you from editing resolv.conf after you get a ip address from dhcp though.
<hilary> but I didnt quite understand, I'm new to linux
<paritosh> mobutu: ok thanks mobutu
<Senesence> OMG!!!!!! It just started working again.....all I did was restart through the live cd!!!!!
<T-SubWoof> Is that link stay updated?
<Flannel> T-SubWoof: yes
<paritosh> hilary: hmm. me too. you tried out firefox and konqueror right?
<||drake||> alright, who is willing to help me with sound?
<hilary> yeah I tried both of them =(
<hilary> and they both give me the same problem, saying something about Port 80 and the server timing out
<paritosh> hilary: what was the proxy thing you said?
<mrynit> "deb http://archive.ubuntulinux.jp/ubuntu-ja edgy/" how can i test that this works for feisty??
<Gnea> Senesence: have you tried using the livecd as a rescue disk? that is, booting the cd but passing root=/dev/hda3 onto it?
<hilary> someone told me to enter "webcache.blueyonder.co.uk" into the HTTP proxy on mozilla, and enter PORT 8080
<hilary> and that made it work for about 8 hours
<paritosh> oh
<reed026> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<paritosh> hilary: ill try to check it out
<hilary> thank you :)
<bruenig|laptop> can anyone send me cmd.exe if you have it, perhaps any dual booters on here
<Gnea> hilary: can you pint yahoo.com from a terminal?
<Senesence> Gnea: No, but for some reason when I restarted from the live cd - then taken it out and continued to try a regular boot again - IT WORKED. Kinda sucks that I don't know what happend, but hey, solved is solved ;)
<Gnea> hilary: s/pint/ping/g
<hilary> ill try
<Gnea> Senesence: oh yeah? cool! now reboot to windows, then back to linux and see if it still works.
<hilary> do you want me to copy and paste what it brings up?
<T-SubWoof> 7.04 (Feisty) right?
<Senesence> Gnea: Ohh, boy I'm afraid of the results.
<Gnea> hilary: no, just tell me if you get a valid response or if it times out/doesn't resolve
<Gnea> Senesence: better to find out now and remove all doubt ;)
<hilary> 64 bytes from rc1.vip.ukl.yahoo.com (217.12.6.29): icmp_seq=1 ttl=244 time=33.5 ms
<hilary> 64 bytes from rc1.vip.ukl.yahoo.com (217.12.6.29): icmp_seq=2 ttl=244 time=22.1 ms
<hilary> i just get that
<Gnea> ok good, dns is working
<hilary> sorry I couldnt say if it was a valid response, I'm new to linux and I wasnt sure what it all mean =(
<hilary> any ideas then Gnea?
<Gnea> hrm
<Gnea> using firefox right now?
<hilary> yep
<T-SubWoof> This is already install. Instructions for 7.04 (Feisty)
<ray_> ty all i got it working real player sound
<Gnea> hilary: ok, reset the proxy config back to 'direct connection to the internet' and restart firefox
<ray_> was making me varry mad sorry i venbted on some her
<hilary> ok :)
<sx66> what is a good video converter for ubuntu?
<hilary> oh god =S
<sx66> what is a good video converter for ubuntu for a psp?
<Gnea> ?
<hilary> I think it just worked
<Gnea> cool :)
<hilary> thats stupid =( ive been switching from the proxy to direct connect all day =P
<hilary> you must be my lucky charm or something Gnea, thank you
<Gnea> you're welcome, enjoy
<hilary> =)
<hilary> I'll remember you for when something else fails ;)
<Gnea> sounds good :)
<GenNMX> How do I connect to a shell that has no output mechanism connected to it? IE, is there a way to directly connect to pts/4, etc.?
<Flannel> T-SubWoof: yes.  You want to follow those.
<Senesence> Gnea: Just did the windows and ubuntu boot - both work fine....guess that does it. Thank you Gnea.
<palomer> hello
<palomer> how do I change the encoded sound level of an mp3?
<Gnea> Senesence: haha right on
<T-SubWoof> restricted-manager is already the newest version.
<T-SubWoof> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Gnea> palomer: audacity
<Flannel> T-SubWoof: Right.  Now follow the instructions on the next line to enable it through that software.
<PMantis> Hello, I had to restart dbus to get network manager to behave. Now, ubuntu does recognize USB media upon insertion. What needs to be running for this to work?
<paritosh> does anyone have an idea how bridged connections work?
<T-SubWoof> 3# Install from ati.com (latest version of drivers)?
<palomer> Gnea, is there anything console based?
<Gnea> paritosh: sure
<palomer> I'd like to run a script
<Gnea> palomer: NAFAIK
<palomer> NAFAIK?
<paritosh> Gnea: how?
<Gnea> !NAFAIK
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nafaik - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gnea> d'oh
<Gnea> Not As Far As I Know
<kane77> palomer, not as far as I know.. damn I'm too slow :)
<Flannel> of course there is.  Don't besilly.  This is linux, afterall.
<Flannel> The problem becomes choosing one of the dozens.
<Gnea> paritosh: what are you trying to accomplish?
<T-SubWoof> Ok which one do I need? Linux x86 or Linux x86_64?
<T-SubWoof> ATI
* palomer is scared of x86_64
<Flannel> T-SubWoof: are you running 32 or 64bit?
<palomer> does x86_64 work flawlessly?
<palomer> like, do ops need to be recompiled?
<T-SubWoof> 32
<Flannel> palomer: except for proprietary things like flash.  yes.
<palomer> apps
<Flannel> T-SubWoof: then use the linux x86 one.
<palomer> but I use flash!
<T-SubWoof> Ok
<kane77> T-SubWoof, then x86
<kane77> palomer, what for?
<paritosh> Gnea: I want to setup my modem to work in bridged mode in archlinux
<palomer> some webpages use flash
<Flannel> palomer: check out sox (it's in universe)
<TheCougar> ubuntu needs an upgrade adviser like windows vista has that you can run on your xp machine:)
<kane77> palomer, there is nspluginwrapper... and it works fine...
<mike_> Has anyone experianced problems with Byrl just destroying X?
<Gnea> paritosh: this explains it very clearly: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Ethernet-Bridge-netfilter-HOWTO.html
<paritosh> Gnea: thank you :)
<Flannel> palomer: Yes, well, go complain to adobe to release it for 64 bit.  Otherwise you've gotta jump through some hoops to get it to work.
<palomer> but is x86_64 any faster?
<palomer> I'm using x86
<mike_> Anyone?
<PMantis> When I login, gnome-power-manager starts, giving me info about power, battert, etc. What starts at login that automounts USB storage on insertion?
<boudiccas> hi lissa
<lissa_> Hi Shaza
<kane77> palomer, I believe it is, but I can't really measure that, because I never used 32-bit version on this computer...
<Gnea> PMantis: it's usually a combination of udev and dbus
<T-SubWoof> After done this "sudo apt-get install module-assistant build-essential debhelper debconf dh-make fakeroot libstdc++5 linux-headers-generic"
<T-SubWoof> 0 upgraded, 15 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<T-SubWoof> Need to get 10.6MB of archives.
<T-SubWoof> After unpacking 43.5MB of additional disk space will be used.
<T-SubWoof> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ?
<Flannel> T-SubWoof: please stop pasting.
<Gnea> !pastebin | T-SubWoof
<ubotu> T-SubWoof: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ctothej> what is the advantage of turning on the hdparm service?
<grodius> Does anyone know how to hide tooltips in ubuntu, for example- I don't want it to say "Maximize Window" when i hover over maximize
<T-SubWoof> lol
<Gnea> ctothej: depending on your hardware, better harddrive and cdrom throughput
<ctothej> Gnea: does it affect the battery at all on a laptop?
<Gnea> ctothej: it shouldn't
<ctothej> Gnea: what kind of tuning does it do?
<T-SubWoof> Y or N?
<T-SubWoof> Put Y?
<palomer> getting rid of su was the best thing that ubuntu ever did
<palomer> genius
<mike_> hey guys, what's the channel that deals with messing with the GUI?
<Gnea> ctothej: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=16360
<T-SubWoof> I will put Y then.
<luisbg> if I wanted to share files between mac os x and ubuntu... which filesystem should I use for that partition?
<mike_> anyone?
<T-SubWoof> Look like it is downloading files.
<Gnea> mike_: #gnome
<T-SubWoof> I guest I done this part right. Now I need to move on.
<Gnea> luisbg: any - you'd want to setup samba on the ubuntu side so that macosx can browse it as a network drive
<Gonzalo> espaol
<ed1t> why is there no new version of thunderbird in the repository?
<luisbg> Gnea, I mean in the same computer
<luisbg> Gnea, having a partition both OS see
<Gonzalo> ayudaaaaaaaaa
<Gonzalo> espaolllllllllllll
<mezziah|NA> Gonzalo: hay un canal espanol en #ubuntu-es
<sidlet> is there a ! command for sources.lst?
<mezziah|NA> Gonzalo: aqui solo se habla ingles
<Gonzalo> gracias
<Gonzalo> sorry
<Gonzalo> thanks
<Gnea> luisbg: are you booted to osx right now?
<luisbg> Gnea, yes
<T-SubWoof> sudo m-a build,install fglrx-kernel <- Build of the package fglrx-kernel-src failed!
<aoliax> anyone use luelinks pm me
<Gnea> luisbg: in a terminal, what is the result of df -Th? please use the pastebin...
<Gnea> !pastebin | luisbg
<ubotu> luisbg: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<supremesonic> anyone have a idea about when a new kernel is made available for ubuntu?
<luisbg> Gnea, empty
<T-SubWoof> What I do?
<T-SubWoof> This is very confusing.
<uptownben> hi all, where can I download the alterate ISo image?
<Flannel> supremesonic: What do you mean by 'new kernel'
<T-SubWoof> Kill it and then go back onto the screen?
<uptownben> *alternate
<Flannel> uptownben: releases.ubuntu.com (or any of the other mirrors).  It's also available from a checkbox on the ubuntu.com download form thing.
<T-SubWoof> Is it looking for this? fglrx-kernel-source_8.37.6-1_i386.deb
<supremesonic> Flannel, a new kernel version. I've read on kernel.org that in one of the newest version my card reader is supported
<uptownben> Flannel: I was looking for that checkbox, but all I see is ubuntu and LTS
<RichW> Flannel: Wow your busy here.. i seen you here before
<Flannel> uptownben: You mean 7.04 and 6.06, Both of those are available in alternate CD form.  Alternate CD is simply a different installation method.
<Saubazi> I am not able to mount a jfs partition from my second HD
<Flannel> supremesonic: Each release of ubuntu has only one kernel version (2.6.20 is feisty, for instance), bugfixes and other security updates go into this (and you get -XX versions).  You're looking for a new kernel version (2.6.XX) which only happens when Ubuntu releases a new version (gutsy, to be released in october, has 2.6.22)
<uptownben> Ah..I see it..
<T-SubWoof> This is hard.
<T-SubWoof> I don't think this will work.
<supremesonic> Flannel, okay :( a bit sad so long but I manage. thanks :)
<bsdunix> my default movie player is totem. i need to switch it to mplayer. is removal of totem best way to do this?
<T-SubWoof> find: /usr/src/modules: No such file or directory <- Something is missing.
<taa> hello
<taa> i've just installed ubuntu on my desktop and was looking arround to see if my materials are correctly installed
<CptAJ[ve] > Alright, so I just installed feisty. I running the auto-update but I'm getting mindnumbingly slow speeds. I'm talking less than 1kb/s at times here. I know for certain its not my connection as it worked fine just now in windows and I used to get over 100kb/s in previous installations of ubuntu when getting updates or installing new software. What could be causing this?
<taa> i know that ubuntu commes with radeon open source drivers
<ffm> CptAJ[ve] , What mirror are you using?
<T-SubWoof> Install it onto another hard drive. Can't put another OS on a same drive.
<bsdunix> CptAJ[ve]  just man ifconfig
<taa> when i run glxgears, it takes between 20 and 99% of my cpu, this means that 3d acceleration isnt working right ?
<T-SubWoof> Other wise you get IE problem.
<ffm> T-SubWoof, What are you talking about?
<T-SubWoof> That happen to me before.
<CptAJ[ve] > ffm: I dont know what mirror I'm using, how do I check?
<Gnea> luisbg: i'm pretty sure it'll work with ext2, but vfat for sure, maybe even hfs
<bsdunix> taa i think if glxgears ran it is good
<eldad> ?
<T-SubWoof> Talking to CptA
<ffm> CptAJ[ve] , system>administrative>software sources
<CptAJ[ve] > T-SubWoof: what was it? did you fix it?
<bsdunix> my default movie player is totem. i need to switch it to mplayer. is removal of totem best way to do this?
<CptAJ[ve] > ffm: on it, hold on
<taa> bsdunix it's not ok when it took 90% of the cpu when i've just glxgears running, it means that the display is made by my cpu not by the gpu
<ffm> !repeat | bsdunix
<ubotu> bsdunix: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<T-SubWoof> Vista had IE problem which the XP IE is fine.
<Doe_John> CptAJ[ve] : Check /etc/apt/sources.list, and change the two letter countrycode to your own or some nearby country. Check servers with ping first...
<T-SubWoof> XP normal speed. Vista dropping IE speed.
<ffm> T-SubWoof, Why are you talking about M$ in an ubuntu support channel?
<cman325> I'm offended
<BlueLaguna> Is there anyway to redirect sound output to a file?
<BlueLaguna> Basically, I want to record what's currently being played
<T-SubWoof> Because I can't install ATI when there are things missing.
<cman325> like what you hear is what you get?
<T-SubWoof> The faq is outdated
<BlueLaguna> cman325: Yeah
<T-SubWoof> sudo m-a build,install fglrx-kernel will not work because ubuntu missing some files.
<ffm> T-SubWoof, What is your problem?
<cman325> BlueLaguna: try Skype-Rec  allows you to record on a single Linux machine
<BlueLaguna> cman325: thanks
<T-SubWoof> find: /usr/src/modules: No such file or directory <- Something is missing.
<cman325> BlueLaguna: its sorta like total recorder for windows
<BlueLaguna> cman325: Good, because I have Total Recorder on my laptop
<ffm> !repeat | T-SubWoof
<ubotu> T-SubWoof: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<roho> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<T-SubWoof> I guest you never install ATI before.
<ffm> !botabuse | roho
<ubotu> roho: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<roho> i wasn't abusing the bot.
<roho> back off.
<T-SubWoof> I give up.
<T-SubWoof> This is crappy
<ffm> roho,  "_investigate_ with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots"
<ffm> !language | T-SubWoof
<ubotu> T-SubWoof: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<cman325> T-SubWoof your trying to setup an ATI card?
<cman325> T-Subwoof:  For use with beryl or are you getting a picture at all?
<asdqwezxcdsf> crimsun here?
<ZP> Hello, does anyone here now if it is posible to install ubuntu remotely? (live-cd environment already active, ssh access) does the expreso installer has a command line mode?
<T-SubWoof> Heh
<ffm> ZP, yes
<Andeh> Hi, how do i copy my existing plugins into SwiftFox from Firefox?
<cman325> ffm:  Wow I didnt even think about that..  That makes me all warm and fuzzy
<Andeh> I tried just copying to the plugins dir but that didnt change anything
<ffm> cman325, About what?
<ffm> !alternate > ZP (see pm from ubotu)
<Flannel> ZP: you mean ubiquity (was renamed before dapper was released), and I don't believe so.
<T-SubWoof> I will try this again and see it will fix that. sudo m-a prepare,update
<cman325> ffm: using VNC off a livecd to finish installing a ubuntu installation remotely.
<CptAJ[ve] > nothing, still getting stupid download speeds. did the "choose best server" thing on the mirror selection and I'm getting the same speed. I also tried a couple of mirrors that have usually worked fine for me... maybe its a configuration issue?
<Andeh> I'm using SwiftFox now, and I can't install any plugins, can i just copy over my mozilla plugins?
<Flannel> ZP: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation From there (which has lots of methods) see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OverSSH
<ffm> Andeh, What is swiftfox?
<Andeh> !swiftfox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swiftfox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nitrogoldfish> andeh: can you install swiftfox plugins using automatix?
<T-SubWoof> Look like kernel isn't install or something
<Andeh> nitrogolfish: No.
<Flannel> !automatix | nitrogoldfish
<ubotu> nitrogoldfish: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Andeh> nitrogoldfish: Don't think so
<ZP> Flannel, ffm... Thank you a lot, I will look at that link
<Andeh> WHT
<ffm> ZP, np
<Andeh> Automatix cant be THAT bad
<Flannel> Andeh: it is.
<nitrogoldfish> i've never had a problem with it
<ffm> Andeh, yes it can.
<Flannel> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<`eric-> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Andeh> Flannel: Then why did everyone else before you guys reccomend using it? I installed google earth, and lots of other things with it
<Flannel> nitrogoldfish: you've dodged the bullet.  At least until you try and upgrade.
<nitrogoldfish> thanks for the warning
<Flannel> Andeh: Because they're stupid and don't know any better.  We've NEVER recommended it.
<`eric-> hmm, can't i just download and install apache tomcat?
<Andeh> I said "before you guys"
<ffm> Andeh, !automatix is unsupported.
<taa> i've an amd64 processor, should i stay with the generic kernel or install the k7 one ?
<Andeh> Besides, I've upgraded several times and nothing exploded so far
<nitrogoldfish> i know it sounds stupid, but anyone know of a text-based media player?
<Flannel> Andeh: "before you guys" means "not in IRC", andeven then.
<BlueLaguna> cman325: Does it work with any other programs besides skype?
<Flannel> nitrogoldfish: of course.  mpd, mplayer can be used in console, many others.
<taa> is there a big difference between generic kerbel and k7 one ? (for amd64 scope) ?
<Andeh> Flannel: Means you werent the one that reccomended it.
<Flannel> taa: You wan't generic.
<nitrogoldfish> flannel: those support mp3 no problem?
<cman325> BlueLaguna:  Ahh shoot I didn't even think about that. I was just googling around for you and that was my first option.
<Flannel> er, want, even.  generic has all the optomizations for all the kernels.
<Andeh> Ok, why is automatix so bad?
<BlueLaguna> Heh...
<Flannel> nitrogoldfish: Yeah.  Well, once you install mp3 codecs.
<ffm> Andeh, Please don't use it. It uses hackish methods and has broken many systems.
<demonspork> !remotedesktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remotedesktop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<T-SubWoof> Is 7.04 buggy?
<demonspork> !remoteaccess
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remoteaccess - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Andeh> ffm: It hasnt broken my system
<demonspork> !remote
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CptAJ[ve] > uh, I know I should be patient but it seems like everyone forgot my question... I'm getting terrible download speeds from the repositories. Trying to update and its horribly slow. I tried changing the mirrors and it didn't help. Ideas?
<Oni-Dracula> i have a laptop with an intel 945 chipset and I remember seeing somewhere that there is a fix for screen resolution, can anyone help?
<Andeh> Ok, now where are the SwiftFox plugins stored?
<asdqwezxcdsf> is there anybody here who knows something about sound in ubuntu??
<ffm> Andeh, see !worksforme.
<Andeh> I tried copying stuff from the "plugins" dir to the same one in Swiftfox but it doesnt see them
<demonspork> CptAJ[ve] , what type of internet do you have
<Andeh> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<cman325> Bluelaguna:  still looking
<Andeh> Um. I'm actually using the oldest version of everything...
<CptAJ[ve] > demonspork: its not my connection. it works fine in windows and has worked fine in previous ubuntus.
<Andeh> lol
<BlueLaguna> cman325: thanks
<demonspork> hmm
<Flannel> Andeh: We also don't provide support for Swiftfox (because it's not Free, well, and most of us haven't ever used it), but it should use similar, if not identical, directory structure to FF.
<Andeh> Pidgin isnt unstable is it, it should be in the repos by now
<cman325> Bluelaguna: Does this one help  http://liquidat.wordpress.com/2007/05/07/howto-record-soundcard-output-with-audacity-in-kde/
<Flannel> Andeh: Pidgin was released after Feisty was.  It'll be in Gutsy (well, it already is)
<ffm> Andeh, Also, see http://www.netsplit.com/blog/articles/2006/10/30/automatix-and-upgrading ,
<Andeh> Flannel: It's not free because it IS free, but compiled optimised.
<BlueLaguna> cman325: Thanks, lemme try that
<Andeh> Flannel: In other words, there's nothing in it that's needs to be free
<Andeh> Flannel: it's just a compiled binary of something that is free.
<Xenguy> htier?
<ffm> Andeh, we only support FLOSS.
<Flannel> Andeh: It is not Free.  It's illegal to distribute it.  But again, it should be identical to FF (unless he's done stupid things)
<Xenguy> ww
<CptAJ[ve] > come on guys, I'm dying here. I got a ton of configuring to do and can't even get up to date in a reasonable timeframe
<Flannel> CptAJ[ve] : Does your connection work fine now for other stuff? (browse the internet)  It might be a lag spike in your connection (they do happen)
<IndyGunFreak> anyone ever set up a 30gig Ipod under Feisty?
<Andeh> ffm: So you won't tell me how to transfer plugins because you're angry that the only way you can let people download a binary is from the original website itself?
<IndyGunFreak> mine is not recognizing for some reason
<taa> is it recommanded to install the latest ati drivers from ati website ?
<Andeh> ffm: Makes sense, but i wouldnt not tell me that.
<ffm> Andeh, No. I don't use it, so I cannot help you.
<Flannel> Andeh: No, I've told you.  None of us have used it.  BUT the directory structure SHOULD be identical.  And no, the guy who made swiftfox made it illegal to distribute it.
<Hylk0r> when will libgksu be updated to 2.04 in ubutu's repository? Because I need that version in order to compile gksu2 python bindings
<CptAJ[ve] > Flannel: can't exactly test if I dont install the proper software. EIther way, lag spikes dont slice off 90% of your bandwidth, yknow?
<Andeh> Flannel: No to what? We both know that.
<Andeh> ffm: So why are you ranting about floss?
<CptAJ[ve] > its gotta be ubuntu
<Andeh> lol
<T-SubWoof> I done that. bash ./ati-driver-installer-8.37.6-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/feisty I can't go pass sudo m-a build,install fglrx-kernel
<T-SubWoof> It will not work.
<Andeh> IRC is fun. So, nobody here knows why SwiftFox isn't finding the plugins in the "plugins" dir?
<Flannel> Andeh: No.  We have never used swiftfox.  Why would we have any idea?  It *should* behave just like FF.
<BlueLaguna> cman325: Hmm, that uses a version that's only in gutsy
<ffm> Andeh, because, it is the official policy of this channel to support floss only, that is why you can only download FLOSS from apt-get by default. BTW, look in ~/.mozilla
<Andeh> Flannel: Um... k...
<T-SubWoof> Because the damn thing is missing stuffs.
<magnetron> Andeh: ask the Swiftfox maintainer?
<Flannel> Andeh: try http://forums.getswiftfox.com/
<BlueLaguna> cman325: I guess I'll wait until I download the beta later in the year
<ruffleS> anyone who could teach me the shell scripting basics for a graphical scp front-end using zenity?
<Andeh> ffm: I don't need to look in the .mozilla dir, i already copied the plugins and it doesnt recognise them. I'll check the forums
<CptAJ[ve] > great, so besides changing the mirrors nobody has ANY other solution?
<Andeh> USING SWIFTFOX :)
<ffm> Andeh, OR, you could use FF, and get rid of this issue alltoghether.
<ffm> CptAJ[ve] , What is wrong w/ changeing the mirrors?
<Andeh> ffm: The reason I'm not doing that is in the title of the program itself. Swift = Fast = Faster than firefox.
<enyc_> please let me know waht FTFBS acronym means ;-)
<T-SubWoof> You guys are helping me.
<T-SubWoof> Bye
<CptAJ[ve] > ffm: that it doesn't fix the problem. Speeds are still slow
<Andeh> Because firefox = slow on my pc
<enyc_> !FTFBS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ftfbs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Andeh> which is also slow
<ffm> Andeh, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swiftfox#Speed
<ffm> Andeh, get a better box.
<ffm> enyc_, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FTBFS
<enyc_> ffm: ooooh! it is FTBFS !
<Andeh> ffm: Feel free to get it for me.
<recoy^> hello!
<ffm> !hi | recoy^
<ubotu> recoy^: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<enyc_> ffm: hrrm maybe its miisplt on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionReportNvu
<ffm> Andeh, If you have a legacy PC, you should be running something like xubuntu, not standard ubuntu. That should make it run a bit faster.
<recoy^> could anyone help me to install VLC? http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<enyc_> ffm: there is a mistake there I think ;-)
<ffm> recoy^, type into a terminal : sudo apt-get install vnc
<Andeh> ffm: I know. I don't like XFCE and i have a tendancy to, no matter how good the box is, shove on so much crap it slows to a crawl. :)
<ffm> recoy^, then enter your password.
<raintree> does anyone know how to set up hardware RAID 1 and install ubuntu on it?  I set it up in the bios but when i install Ubuntu it just wants to install on /dev/sda or /dev/sdb.  Shouldn't they be invisible?
<Andeh> ffm: It's a bad habit. I download atleast 10 Megs a day (permanently stored megs) and change something atleast once a week.
<recoy^> when i give my password it always says try again and im positive what my password is
<Andeh> ffm: Me + Linux = Really slow but still faster than my AWESOMELY SLOW WINXP (the reason i even installed linux :P)
<nitrogoldfish> raintree: is RAID supported inherently in your mobo or special card for?  sounds like raid isn't reading right
<mintsoup> How come when I use gcc to compile 'helloworld.cpp' it fails?  installing g++ and running that works... shouldn't gcc work on .cpp files?
<ffm> CptAJ[ve] , Click "Download from" >other>sekect best
<ffm> mintsoup, try in #c++
<Andeh> ffm: Guess how i made the WinXP slow (apart from itself slowing it down :)) lol
<mintsoup> kk
<recoy^> oh wait i got it now
<ffm> recoy^, are you a sudoer?
<raintree> it's part of the mobo.  I have a MSI K9N6GM w/ nVidia 6100 & 405 chipset.  Supports RAID 0,1 (and JBOD).  I'm trying to do RAID 1.
<mike_> yay!
<mike_> beryl is working!
<Andeh> mike_: Yaay!
<recoy^> ffm:  can u check pm
<Andeh> mike_: Unless you have a PC MUCH better than mine, it'll get so slow you'll turn it off :)
<nitrogoldfish> raintree: do you have any way of confirming with bios that RAID is set up in bios as 1?
<mike_> working just fine ATM :D
<Andeh> mike_: You got GLX acceleration on right? I got that yesterday, i couldnt beleive the speed difference!
<CptAJ[ve] > ffm: Like I said, I already did that, it didn't work.
<cman325> Bluelaguana: sorry had customers,  Try a program called Istanbul   I think its in the repositories you might have to google it
<Andeh> mike_: lol
<ffm> CptAJ[ve] , No idea then.
<raintree> well, when i boot it says that MIRROR is set up
<raintree> i hit f10 on boot and go into the RAID util
<raintree> can we go into private chat?
<nitrogoldfish> raintree: heh...i guess that would be an indication that the RAID is fine from BIO's perspective
<ray_> how do i set up my mouse in the dell e1505 never did get it right cant figer it out for live of me crashed system had to reinstall it since i count get it
<nitrogoldfish> rain: aye
<ray_> \what am i doing wrong
<demonspork> what do I use for remote desktop on Ubuntu?  I need to be able to access it remotely from the LiveCD
<Abu-Abudrahman> i have and integrated Via S3 unichrome Video Card , can I install beryl or Compiz ? would it be supported by these 3D environment ?
<Andeh> mike_: Here's some advice: Don't ever, ever, ever leave programs you never use installed. I don't mean stuff that comes with ubuntu but stuff you install then forget to uninstall.
<Andeh> mike_: If you keep them, your PC will eventually become a zombie like mine. Sllooooowwwww.....
<nitrogoldfish> rain: but you should be warned that if the raid is working fine, then i've not much ideas
<Andeh> mike_: :)
<Gnea> ray_: in X?
<ray_> gnea im running ubuntu with free install
<mike_> we'll see, if it does I'll get rid of it
<ray_> fresh not free
<mike_> it's soooo pretty
<Flannel> CptAJ[ve] : you could try disabling ipv6, that sometimes causes problems with some networks.
<Gnea> ray_: okay, and the mouse isn't working at this time?
<Andeh> ffm: I used swiftfox in hope that it won't eat all my cpu and memory life firefox does, and even the cynical wikipedia page says it fixes a memory leak
<ray_> yes but duble clicking and opening i need to do so hard feel like breaking mouse
<ray_> how i fixz this
<raintree> perhaps i'm not doing the private chat right?  r u there nitro?
<Gnea> ray_: did you run the diagnostics on it?
<ray_> gnea no
<ray_> how do i
<Andeh> mike_: Yaaaaay. I know, it's awesome. Also, GETTING it installed actually SPEEDS up your pc, because it requires acceleration
<`eric-> what is gksudo vs. sudo?
<`eric-> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<Andeh> mike_: Have fun. i need to go now :)
<Gnea> ray_: reboot, press F12 when the dell-logo appears, click on 'custom tests' then run the tests on the mouse
<`eric-> ah
<`eric-> :)
<`eric-> good to know
<`eric-> lol
<ray_> gnea it work told me this in f12
<ray_> thought ment in here
<PIPBoy> can anyone tell me how to delete my old java and install java 1.5?
<ray_> no err
<Andeh> `eric-: What exactly does GKSUDO do that sudo doesnt?
<Gnea> ray_: okay, did the mouse buttons react the same in F12 that they're reacting now?
<raintree> any1 else have any idea why the bios configured hardware raid which is part of my mobo would not show up in ubuntu?  Ubuntu only sees the individual disks as sda and sdb
<CptAJ[ve] > ok, new info. its not just the repositories. I'm downloading the ubuntu image and I'm still getting horrible speed... this is the same image I downloaded in windows at full speed. There's something wrong with the way ubuntu is handling my connection...
<ray_> no worked fine
<At0mic_PC> How would you tell what kind of modem a laptop has? Someone formated the drive and attempted to put windows 98 on it but didn't get the modem working.
<At0mic_PC> It's a dell latitude c600.
<`eric-> Andeh: no idea, but it says to use it for root access of GUI's apps
<Gnea> hrmmm
<Flannel> CptAJ[ve] : You can try blacklisting the ipv6 module.
<`eric-> Andeh: i'll take its word for it
<Gnea> ray_: is that ubuntu 7.04?
<nitrogoldfish> raintree: sorry, i kinda suck at this game.  but if RAID utils see a function RAID1, and ubuntu sees two separate disks, i got nothin'
<Andeh> lol ok
<Flannel> Andeh: it sets up the environment better for GUI's.  Using sudo you can get locking issues with stuff in your homedir
<CptAJ[ve] > Flannel: how do I do that and how/why would it help?
<ray_> gnea how i finde out
<raintree> k, thanks nitro
<Alconquian> At0mic_PC: try lspci -- love, ironfist
<Gnea> ray_: open a terminal and type: lsb_release -a
<Gnea> ray_: the Release and Codename should tell you something
<Pupeno> I've installed Kubuntu in my MacBookPro and /etc/X11/xorg.conf is empty... what now?
<ray_> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<ray_> Description:    Ubuntu 7.04
<ray_> Release:        7.04
<ray_> Codename:       feisty gnea
<Gnea> ayeee
<Gnea> ok
<ffm> !paste | ray_
<ubotu> ray_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Gnea> don't want to paste more than 2 lines at a time :)
<nitrogoldfish> pupeno: get really good at terminal?
<ray_> sorry ffm gnea whaty now
<kingnothing> has anyone successfully gotten OTR to work with pidgin 2.0.2 on feisty?
<ray_> gnea ok
<Flannel> CptAJ[ve] : because some routers/etc don't like ipv6, you'd do it by blacklisting the kernel module.  You can remove it with rmmod from a running system though.  But I've gotta run.  see !blacklist, but I believe that only takes affect on boot.
<Gnea> ray_: looking something up, sec
<ray_> gnea ok
<CptAJ[ve] > !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<ujamaa> does anybody know if you can install a 3D Desktop on ubuntustudio?
<Overcast> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ujamaa> does anybody have the answer
<Overcast> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ffm> !beryl > ujamaa
<kingcobra> can somebody tell me why vlc can include most media codecs and most linux distros dont
<ray_> gnea ty
<ffm> kingcobra, they are not FLOSS codecs
<Overcast> vlc is an application
<ray_> for help
<Overcast> linux is an OS
<ffm> !codecs | kingcobra
<ubotu> kingcobra: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<melman101> Hey all. I've been trying hard as hell to get this bridge networking working with VirtualBox /Windows XP. I was able to get the br0 working, and It works perfectly fine in my Ubuntu. However, when I log into XP I can't access the internet, or any other computers on the host network, but I can access the host's network address 192.168.1.x Any ideas? I added a new Network thing for NAT and that allows me to access the Internet but still n
<kingnothing> Overcast: linux is a kernel, ubuntu is an OS. :)
<ray_> gnea still here just checking
<ray_> ?
<ffm> melman101, go to #vbox
<Overcast> !vbox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vbox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<melman101> ffm: thanks
<melman101> ;-)
<uptownben> is there a slimmed down version of Ubuntu? something similar to DSL (fast light small)?
<GeekMaster1> Is anyone here experienced with VMWare?
<Overcast> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<ffm> melman101, np
<kingcobra> uptownben fluxbuntu is the 1 u want
<ffm> !botabuse | overcast
<ubotu> overcast: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<demonspork> !krdc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krdc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ffm> uptownben, Or, Xubuntu (I prefer xubuntu to fluxbuntu)
<GeekMaster1> uptownben: look into Xubuntu. BTW, are you from harlem?
<ffm> !botabude > demonspork
<ray_> gean you still with me
<ujamaa> !ubuntu desktop effects
<ray_> makeing sure
<GeekMaster1> uptownben: XFCE
<demonspork> ffm, ubotu doesn't know what that is
<GeekMaster1> Anyone here experienced with VMWare
<GeekMaster1> ?
<kingcobra> ffm only thing is fluxbox is probably lighter than xfce
<Overcast> !vmware > GeekMaster1
<Gnea> ray_: yes, sorry - and thanks
<ray_> gnea no problem
<ffm> kingcobra, yes...
<devil_>       ?
<ffm> kingcobra, but he didnt ask for the lightest, just a light one.
<devil_>   :)
<ffm> !ru | devil_
<ubotu> devil_:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<GeekMaster1> uptownben: Xubuntu
<devil_> ffm Ru  :)
<uptownben> GeekMaster1: uptown baby...
<devil_>     :)
<devil_>  :)
<GeekMaster1> uptownben: I live on 103 and lenox
<kingcobra> ffm ok :)
<radutyu1> u menia
<BigToe> is gaim called Pidgin now? I read in an article about how to "access all your IM accounts at once"
<GeekMaster1> Anyone here familiar with VMWare and have experience with it?
<ray_> gnea any thing yet?
<BigToe> and it said "Pidgin, originally known as Gaim..."
<uptownben> word?..  I'm from the east side...  112 and 2nd
<cman325> BigToe yes
<BigToe> cman325, wow.
<uptownben> I miss the projects  ;)
<Zambezi> How can I see if a harddrive is in PIO? Everything is so slow after booting.
<GeekMaster1> Anyone here familiar with VMWare and have experience with it?
<cman325> BigToe: you can get it from www.getdeb.net but I must advise the site is not supported by the ubuntu community.
<BigToe> cman325, it's ok. I don't use it on ubuntu, I do all my IMing from my windows PC :S
<BigToe> thanks anyway for the link :P
<nitrogoldfish> cman325: is there any dif between pidgen and gaim aside from a version number?  is the older version no longer supported, new version not supported yet...?
<kingcobra> ffm how can vlc include them if theyre not foss
<uptownben> GeekMaster1: what do you need with VMWare, I've played around with it, but just put your question out there.. and see what happens.
<cman325> Nitrogoldfish:  We found that it supported protocols like gtalk a little better.  Most of the plugins still work.  Nothing ground breaking though.
<GeekMaster1> uptownben: what I need to do is quite complicated. It would require more than someone to have played around with it.
<Arrick> jrib you around?
<cman325> Nitrogoldfish: I'm using it for IRC right at the moment actually.
<GeekMaster1> uptownben: thanks a lot anyways bro
<nitrogoldfish> cman: thanks..i saw it today and was debating if it was worth updating or not
<ray_> gnea hello
<ray_> ?
<ffm> !hello | ray_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cman325> Nitrogoldfish:  Just make sure you sudo apt-get remove gaim     before you install the .deb
<Gnea> ray_: man, my main ubuntu desktop just took a dive... i'm trying to get it up so i can go through the mouse config with ya... should be under system->preferences->>_<
<ray_> gnea ok
<kingcobra> ffm how can vlc include them if theyre not foss
<ffm> kingcobra, It is in Universe repos.
<ray_> what i put it at i have the sy one in dell for got name
<ray_> it was sy started with
<ray_> gnea
<crimsun> kingcobra: we do not compile vlc with support for all or even most media codecs.
<nitrogoldfish> so if i've an ATI graphics card (mobile x700, to be specific), know of a simple way to get multi-display working?  two monitors need different resolutions and move windows between them
<kingcobra> ffm i know that but how can vlc itself the app include the codecs in its install
<ffm> kingcobra, It uses free libs.
<mezziah> mm..
<kingcobra> ffm why dont linux distros use the same codec libraries then
<taa> hi all
<taa> i really need some help to understand where i'm going to !
<ffm> kingcobra, no idea
<ffm> taa, what do you need help with?
<crimsun> kingcobra: Ubuntu does.
<taa> i tested radeon open source driver, then i installed ati onces in both cases glxgears is taking about 90% of my cpu
<kingcobra> crimsun what ubuntu app uses these libs
<taa> iffm  tested radeon open source driver, then i installed ati onces in both cases glxgears is taking about 90% of my cpu
<paulours> yeah same for me
<ffm> kingcobra, mplayer
<ray_> is kubuntu goog
<ffm> taa, sorry, no diea
<crimsun> kingcobra: just about every video app.
<taa> so i guess 3D acceleration isnt working
<ffm> ray_, I reccomend ubuntu, just plain and simple.
<dinkle> what is the best way to get movies onto your ipod?
<ffm> dinkle, emulate itunes
<paulours> why don't you install the official ATI driver?
<ffm> g2g
<ray_> ff im running this is kubuntu other one ubuntu has
<crimsun> kingcobra: you seriously will want to look at how our vlc source package is compiled.  `apt-get source vlc`, then look at debian/control:^Build-Depends
<paulours> ffm > i dont manage to emulate itunes :(
<dinkle> yea are you supposed to use wine or what?
<GeekMaster1> Anyone here familiar with VMWare and have experience with it?
<kingcobra> debian/control:^Build-Depends
<kingcobra> debian/control:^Build-Depends
<CptAJ[ve] > Alright, still getting horrible download speeds from everything. I tried blacklisting ipv6, rebooted and it didn't help one bit. Neither does changing the repository mirrors and the problem also happens when I just download something from a browser (say, the ubuntu image). Again, I remind you that this doesn't happen in windows, previous ubuntu versions and its not a lagspike. Let me hear some ideas.
<kingcobra> debian/control:^Build-Depends
<kingcobra> debian/control:^Build-Depends
<kingcobra> debian/control:^Build-Depends
<kingcobra> nuts sorry
<paulours> i've tried with wine and crossover
<Malachi> How can I change the default size of an unmaximized window?
<kingcobra> using new client didnt realise i was posting
<Malachi> They usually are the same size as a maximized one.
<ray_> !spam > kingcobra
<kingcobra> ray_ i didnt know
<cman325> lol
<kingcobra> very sorry ppl :(
<Cromag> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<recoy^> ffm: you there?
<paulours> it is possible ^^
<kingcobra> crimsun what is debian/control:^Build-Depends
<CptAJ[ve] > XD @ root password message
<ray_> gnea still here
<crimsun> kingcobra: it's a field in the debian/control file.
<nitrogoldfish> anyone know anything about setting up a dual monitor display in ubuntu?
<crimsun> kingcobra: specifically, /^/ is a regular expression for the beginning of the line
<SinnerG> anyone else having trouble with beryl (most of the times, I cant type in any program, other then the beryl config)
<recoy^> what is the command to update to fiesty? gksu update-manager -c  ?
<neozen> meep!
<kingcobra> crimsun ok thanks
<cman325> recoy  sudo apt-get update      then     sudo apt-get upgrade
<kbrooks> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<neozen> LOL
<neozen> beautiful
* bXi removes his root password then :(
<recoy^> ty
<kbrooks> !root is umm, ops, please delete all mentions of getting root account back from the wiki page please, or you are simply a hypocrite. thank you.
<GeekMaster1> Anyone here familiar with VMWare and have experience with it?
<Gnea> ray_: gonna be a few hours before my end's up and working again... someone else might know
<ray_> ok
<ray_> any one eles say what i told gnea?
<ray_> need help with it he had system crash
<ekso> so i installed a compiz 0.5.0 for amd64, but in the process ubuntu-desktop package was UNINSTALLED. what might happen if I reboot now?
<Gnea> hey, ray_'s got an issue with his mouse buttons not being very sensitive in ubuntu (they work fine in the diagnostics) but i can't continue helping him right now - need the system->preferences-> to configure mouse sensitivity
<ekso> it seems i can install ubuntu-desktop again from synaptic, but i'm afraid it would break compiz?
<ray_> i need help with all
<ray_> in mouse
<GeekMaster1> NOONE in this room has experience with VMWare?
<gzuki> can anyone confirm a serious dhcp bug?
<CptAJ[ve] > I want to remind everyone that I'm still viciously plagued by insultingly slow download speeds and no one has been able to help my poor, pagan soul. I am also running out of adjectives to describe the lacking quality of said speeds so if you please, grant me some attention. That is all.
<ray_> and double click tomeing
<ray_> any one?
<Gnea> GeekMaster1: i do
<kbrooks> ekso: the ubuntu-desktop issue is confusing.
<Tree> can on help me, i have problems with pptp on dapper ubuntu pptp faild = Cannot determine ethernet address for proxy ARP
<kbrooks> !ask | GeekMaster1
<ubotu> GeekMaster1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kbrooks> GeekMaster1, also, ask i to the entire channel
<kbrooks> GeekMaster1, not in a pm.
<GeekMaster1> gnea: I'm having trouble running my VMWare as if it were a part of Ubuntu using RDesktop.
<nitrogoldfish> ray_: what's going on?  adjust double click speed, or do i misunderstand you?
<ekso> kbrooks: it was just uninstalled. but i don't know what it does :] 
<gzuki> dhcp does not work
<ray_> did you see what gnea put in
<gzuki> on boot
<Gnea> GeekMaster1: how so? what's the error?
<ray_> he explained it
<ray_> ni i have dell e1505 on ubuntu
<nitrogoldfish> ray_: nope...lemme scroll up (i failed speedreading)
<ray_> ok
<kbrooks> ekso, nothing, by itself. that is, you can remove ubuntu-desktop without affecting anything else. but put it back before you do a command line upgrade please.
<ray_> ni that whats going on
<GeekMaster1> Well I dunno. I don't really get an error because I just don't know how to do it. I need someone to give me a step by step on how to do it because there are no guides out there
<Gnea> hey, ray_'s got an issue with his mouse buttons not being very sensitive in ubuntu (they work fine in the diagnostics) but i can't continue helping him right now - need the system->preferences-> to configure mouse sensitivity
<Gnea> nitrogoldfish: ^^^
<ekso> kbrooks: okey! tks! :)
<ray_> !spam >gnea
<gzuki> am I wrong in saying that dhcp doesn't work on boot in feisty?
<nitrogoldfish> thanks gnea
<kbrooks> ekso, i think the automated upgrader deals with it for you so that you don't have to.
<cman325> alright folks,
<ray_> ni?
<gzuki> I don't even have voice in this channel do I...
<kbrooks> ekso, the upgrader that opens when you click upgrade in the update manager
<GeekMaster1> The only step that I have done so far is install VMWare, install RDesktop and get VMTools on VMware working. I don't know how to run VMWare headless and get VMWare and RDesktop working together
<CptAJ[ve] > ok, since no one here can help me, could someone please direct me to a channel that can?
<cman325> you all have a good night.  I have some summer time to go Enjoy.   I'll bbl
<rsn|zert> set gui_ulist_hide
<rsn|zert> sh!t
<Tree> hi, anyone successfully used pptp-client on dapper ? always getting 'ubuntu pptp faild = Cannot determine ethernet address for proxy ARP' and when i manually add routes via add route etc pptp-client starts giving me 1-3 errors per sec to stdout telling me unknown protocoll. encryption has to be active since im using it for relakks.com
<Gnea> ray_: lol
<GeekMaster1> The reason I don't like asking questions in the room is
<mrsn0> CptAJ[ve]  can you describe your problem some more please?
<surviver> hy evryone , anyone can say me how i set in ubuntu my screen resolution to  another format,
<ray_> !spam |gnea
<ubotu> gnea: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<srini> I am using ubuntu server edition and having issues with tos based network routing.. whats the good channel to discuss ?
<CptAJ[ve] > mrsn0: Alright, still getting horrible download speeds from everything. I tried blacklisting ipv6, rebooted and it didn't help one bit. Neither does changing the repository mirrors and the problem also happens when I just download something from a browser (say, the ubuntu image). Again, I remind you that this doesn't happen in windows, previous ubuntu versions and its not a lagspike. Let me hear some ideas.
<surviver> ! resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Gnea> GeekMaster1: you need to login with rdesktop first, then run vmware
<mrsn0> CptAJ[ve]  so its feisty only? what about the livecd environment?
<GeekMaster1> I don't like to ask questions in the room because I have to ask long questions and when they get ignored it is very discouraging.
<ray_> ni still here\
<nitrogoldfish> ray_: sorry, i'm not gonna be of much help
<ray_> any one?
<ray_> here
<Gnea> nitrogoldfish: he just needs to know how to get to the mouse configuration
<GeekMaster1> Gnea: You mean like this?
<GeekMaster1> vmrun start "/var/lib/vmware/Virtual Machines/Windows Vista (experimental)/Windows Vista (experimental).vmx"
<CptAJ[ve] > mrsn0: well I didn't try in the live CD environment. What would you say if it did and didnt happen there?
<nitrogoldfish> isn't that just click system, go to preferences, then mouse settings?
<GeekMaster1> Gnea: And then like this? rdesktop -A -s "c:\seamlessrdp\seamlessrdpshell.exe notepad.exe" 192.16.155.128 -u danny -p XXXXXX
<Gnea> nitrogoldfish: i don't know, i don't have my ubuntu up and running right now
<mrsn0> CptAJ[ve]  if you do not experience any slow downloads (please explain how you have tested , browsing , wget, speedtest online etc) whilst running off the livecd then it may be something installed causing it, but its at least a start to attempt to troubleshoot :)
<ray_> im :( no one willing to help
<nitrogoldfish> gnea: lol...me neither
<mrsn0> CptAJ[ve]  also, please explain how you are connected to the internet, we need more info really
<boi1555> very simple question... where  are programs usually installed? i need to get to a folder but cant find it ... ex. beryl?
<Gnea> GeekMaster1: uh, no... what vmware are you running? workstation?
<demonspork_> how do I set up a remote desk top in Ubuntu?
<Gnea> nitrogoldfish: d'oh! :(
<ray_> :(
<GeekMaster1> What I need is for someone to IM me through instant messenger. My issue is no tan issue that can be resolved through just a few messages in this room
<GeekMaster1> Gnea: VMware
<GeekMaster1> Gnea: VMWare server
<jrib> GeekMaster1: you need to explain the issue before someone can know whether or not they can help you
<jrib> Arrick: hi
<Ramzi> Hello.
<surviver> anyone can say me how i can resize my screenresolution?
<Music_Shuffle> Hi :)
<GeekMaster1> jrib: I explained the issue in detail
<Gnea> GeekMaster1: how do you usually access vmware server? by typing the command and then having it show up on the desktop?
<jrib> surviver: system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<mozphat> help! my Pocket PC doesn't appear in /dev/.  I installed rndis_host_lite and the device is detected when I look at dmesg: "rndis0: register 'rndis_host'"
<Ramzi> Oh, surviver, I had this problem when I first installed too.
<surviver> jrib, did but i get only 3 choices
<Ramzi> Open your terminal.
<Arrick> hey jrib I had a question but the other channel beat you to it
<ray_> jr you goot with the mouse
<GeekMaster1> Gnea: I access VMWare by typing "vmware" in the terminal
<surviver> ramzi, u fixt it?
<Gnea> !vnc | demonspork_
<jrib> GeekMaster1: the repeat it: if no one knew before, maybe someone new can help.  Or try other support methods
<ubotu> demonspork_: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Ramzi> Abd type dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jrib> !support > GeekMaster1 (see the private message from ubotu)
<CptAJ[ve] > mrsn0: I have a DSL 1024/512 kbps connection. I tested downloading updates with apt-get and the gnome updater. I also tried downloading the ubuntu iso and still got slow speeds. MInd you I got over 100kb/s when I downloaded it just this morning using windows.
<jrib> !fixres > surviver (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> Arrick: k, cool
<boi1555> uh .. guys anyone simple question how do i know where a program was installed .. ?
<Gnea> GeekMaster1: and rdesktop allows you to connect and control the desktop on the computer with vmware, right?
<CptAJ[ve] > mrsn0: I also tried blacklisting ipv6 to no avail
<ray_> jrib goot with the mouse
<ray_> good i mean
<mrsn0> surviver please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Gnea> boi1555: dpkg --contents /var/cache/apt/archives/file.deb
<surviver> tks
<GeekMaster1> Gnea: uhhh , yeah?
<jrib> ray_: ask the channel your question
<Ramzi> Hey guys. I downloaded and installed the UT2K4 demo. But when I try to launch it, it opens and closes immediately. Any ideas?
<GeekMaster1> Gnea: I guess
<boi1555> Gnea: thanks!
<ray_> jrbi i did gean pls repost
<Gnea> GeekMaster1: so then you need to connect with rdesktop first, then run vmware. it's that simple.
<mrsn0> CptAJ[ve]  well a torren't isn't really a good benchmark, as it depends on the seeds/peers as to how fast or slow it will be, so if you can then first boot from the livecd, test a known working fast link (isp cache maybe) and then try again from the ubuntu install
<mozphat> help! I installed rndis_host_lite for my Pocket PC and the device is detected when I look at dmesg: "rndis0: register 'rndis_host'.  No device can be found in /dev/
<ray_> jrib his or here gean ubuntu when down
<jrib> ray_: huh?
<ray_> when helping our
<CptAJ[ve] > mrsn0: I didn't use the torrent download
<ray_> gean
<GeekMaster1> Gnea: That's not helping me. What I'm asking is HOW TO do that
<Gnea> GeekMaster1: ....... i just TOLD you how
<ray_> gean jrib lost can you help pls
<GeekMaster1> Gnea: You're telling me what I have to do. I know that's what I have to do. I need to know how to do that
<Nalleman> Hi, I have just bought a extern HDD. It mounts automatically when I boot, but when I try to unmount it goes "cant unmount volume" and open the disk instead. how could I fix this?
<Gnea> GeekMaster1: oh, thought you knew how to use rdesktop
<jrib> ray_: maybe, but you need to ask your question or state the problem first :)
<GeekMaster1> Gnea: I'm sorry, I didn't see the terminal commands you gave me
<CptAJ[ve] > mrsn0: ok, I'm gonna test it from the live CD be back in a bit
<gzuki> can anyone hear me?
<gordonjcp> Nalleman: it's possible you've got some file open on it
<jrib> gzuki: no, but we can read what you type
<Nalleman> gordonjcp,
<Nalleman> gordonjcp, no, i have checked that
<SlickMcRunfast> i cant red
<GeekMaster1> Gnea: I don't know how to use RDesktop. I came here because I needed help making VMWare run seamlessly (with no head) and through RDesktop
<Gnea> GeekMaster1: hvae you tried vnc?
<ray_> jrib my mouse is felling like braking and hard to do stuff i have dell e1505
<ray_> what i do
<GeekMaster1> Gnea: I have tried EVERY other VM and none work with Vista accept VMWare
<gzuki> jrib, can you confirm that there is a dhcp bug?
<jrib> ray_: tried  system -> preferences -> mouse -> motion?
<mrsn0> GeekMaster1 sorry to butt in but the latest virtualbox supports vista
<GeekMaster1> Gnea: DO you know how to run RDesktop with VMWare?
<ray_> jrib what i do in it im litrel new
<Gnea> GeekMaster1: you're not hearing me... VNC.. V N C... it's like rdesktop
<ray_> to it dont know have it all low still no change
<Gnea> GeekMaster1: here, read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=100592
<Gnea> and this...
<GeekMaster1> mrsn0 VirtualBox DOES NOT work with my network.
<Gnea> !vnc | GeekMaster1
<ubotu> GeekMaster1: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ray_> jrib i have dell e1505 lapy
<jrib> gzuki: works fine for me, but there may be a bug... check bugs.ubuntu.com
<boi1555> Gnea:  here is my problem i was told to look in a beryl folder and .. open some beryl.old file.. because i think i need to go to the original configuration .. do you have any idea how this can be done?
<gzuki> jrib, I did, lots of conflicting things
<jrib> ray_: is this a mouse or a touchpad?
<gzuki> jrib, can I rip out the network-manager applet?
<ray_> jrib touhpad
<Gnea> !freenx | GeekMaster1
<tempy> where do I find the addresses for repositories of 6.06 lts?
<ubotu> GeekMaster1: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<ray_> on dell e1505 jrib
<jrib> gzuki: sure, you can turn it off in system -> preferences -> session  I believe
<Gnea> GeekMaster1: and btw, i HATE vista :)
<Flannel> !mirrors | tempy
<ubotu> tempy: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<GeekMaster1> Gnea: you have Vista and a Virtual machine working together seamlessly with Ubuntu?
<ray_> jrib its dell e1505 touchpad
<Gnea> GeekMaster1: egads, no
<Gnea> GeekMaster1: but i know how to use everything that you're talking about
<GeekMaster1> Gnea: Then you kno whow to tell me to do it then?
<blue|palm> can somebody paste their working xorg.conf for an ati based (using fglrx) on pastebin?
<Gnea> GeekMaster1: first of all, you need to establish a remote control connection from ubuntu to the vista, then you need to run vmware from within that connection
<ray_> jrib what i do
<jrib> ray_: I believe you can use gsynaptics
<GeekMaster1> Gnea: ok, great. Now how do I do that?
<ray_> how i get that jrib
<Gnea> GeekMaster1: i can't tell you the exact steps, that's why i gave you those urls to read - there's no use in me repeating what others have painstakingly done before
<jrib> !software > ray_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<GeekMaster1> Gnea: So you don't know how to tell me how then. I see. Thanks anyways for all the help guys.
<GeekMaster1> Later
<nitrogoldfish> anyone able to help me set up a dual monitor display?
<tempy> I am not looking for mirrors.  I think my repository address are not correct.  Every time I update, it returns 404 page not found errors for each package.
<MenZa> I'm having some problems with GNOME; my key inputs appear to be registered, but wrongly so (my windows keep bouncing about with some Compiz effect). Disabling Compiz doesn't work, and Compiz works fine in Xfce
<Tree> hi, anyone successfully used pptp-client on dapper ? always getting 'ubuntu pptp faild = Cannot determine ethernet address for proxy ARP' and when i manually add routes via add route etc pptp-client starts giving me 1-3 errors per sec to stdout telling me unknown protocoll. encryption has to be active since im using it for relakks.com
<newb> Hello.
<nitrogoldfish> newb: hi
<jrib> ray_: note that after you install gsynaptics, you need to modify your xorg.conf
<ray_> im doing it now
<ray_> found on page
<SourceGuy> what's the default install directory for apache2?
<SourceGuy> I can't find it
<Gnea>  /etc/apache2/
<Nalleman> Hi, I have just bought a extern HDD. It mounts automatically when I boot, but when I try to unmount it goes "cant unmount volume" and open the disk instead.Someone familiar with this problem?
<SourceGuy> Gnea, that's where the config files are
<Ramzi> Anyone know how I might get my UT game working?
<Gnea> SourceGuy: well, it throws files all over the place
<noiesmo> /var/www/apache2-default
<SourceGuy> where is the executable?
<newb> I was advised to go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT61 to install a WMP54G Ver4.1 pci wireless card.  I followed the directions and the card can see the network but refuses to obtain a dhcp address.  Does anyone have any suggestions?  I was told not to use NDISWRAPPER for some reason.  It worked on my laptop.
<Gnea> probably in /usr/bin
<noiesmo> /usr/sbinapache2
<SourceGuy> gnea, not there
<noiesmo> /usr/sbin/apache2
<johnnyg> I want to format my new Maxtor OneTouch III Mini. Ubuntu tells me it is read only and googling forums tells me I've got to format to FAT32. However, I get a caution "Caution: Careful while entering device/partition name; wrong name can wipe out entire hard disk!!!". How do I tell if my UBS hard drive is /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2, etc?
<SourceGuy> noiesmo, not there
<Gnea> SourceGuy: listen to noiesmo
<noiesmo> SourceGuy, you can use the "which" command to find exe like which apache2
<Ramzi> Nothing? Anyone? :-(
<pitecantropus> can anyone listen any melody from page    http://www.radio3net.ro/artisti.php?cx=details&id=27#p_player759
<SourceGuy> root@ubuntu:/usr/sbin# which apache2
<SourceGuy> root@ubuntu:/usr/sbin# cd /usr/sbin/apache2
<SourceGuy> bash: cd: /usr/sbin/apache2: Not a directory
<SourceGuy> sorry
<Jcube> helll
<SourceGuy> got it, thanks!
<poningru> Jcube: ok so whatsup?
<newb> <nitrogoldfish> Are you familiar with Wireless?
<nitrogoldfish> sorry newb: not really
<nitrogoldfish> newb: i got lucky with my wireless setup in that it magically decided to work first try, so never had to learn to properly configure
<newb> <nitrogoldfish> No worries me either but I am learning.  I pick up a lot but this issue has been going on for a while.  I can only have at it on the weekends.
<Cooner750> Hello. I've installled Ubuntu onto the USB External drive of my Acer Aspire AST160. It has an AMD Sempron 64 (but I am using Ubuntu x86), onboard video, GeForce 6100. Upon starting Ubuntu via GRUB, X fails to start with the X BSOD. "Fatal Error: No Screens Found" -- Help?
<pitecantropus> can`t listen WMA streaming from     http://www.radio3net.ro/artisti.php?cx=details&id=27#p_player759
<newb>  I was advised to go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT61 to install a WMP54G Ver4.1 pci wireless card.  I followed the directions and the card can see the network but refuses to obtain a dhcp address.  Does anyone have any suggestions?  I was told not to use NDISWRAPPER for some reason.  It worked on my laptop.
<johnnyg> there are many question askers and few question answerers in here :)
<colbert> Can someone please help me to make an alias or command? I have a game that runs using ./etsound (a script). I would like: Conky is killed, Beryl switches to Metacity for window manager, game starts, then game exits and Conky restarts and Beryl reloads.. hope this is possible lol
<poningru> johnnyg: probably cause its the weekend
<poningru> ok one at a time
<xytysfdysf> .
<poningru> lets start with Cooner750
<johnnyg> I will wait my turn, please let me know when I'm up.
<taa> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26924/ i pasted everything here, please help needed
<makuseru> !NFS
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<newb> OK i'm on second
<taa> 3d acceleration isnt working for me
<pitecantropus>  johnnyg, please can you listen melodies on page      jhttp://www.radio3net.ro/artisti.php?cx=details&id=27#p_player759
<Cooner750> What is the command to reconfigure X in Ubuntu? I might try that before anything else.
<taa> i've ati x300se and every time i run glxgears it takes 90% of my cpu
<bXi> colbert: with the right hardware it would be possible to let a script make you a cup of coffee when you run the game
<ClayG> what is a decent gnome torrent client
<poningru> Cooner750: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server-core I think
<gotgenes_> pitecantropus: have you gotten w32codecs from Medibuntu?
<johnnyg> pitecantripus: I got a time out message
<ClayG> also anyone play wow on ubuntu here?
<Tree> hi, anyone successfully used pptp-client on dapper ? always getting 'ubuntu pptp faild = Cannot determine ethernet address for proxy ARP' and when i manually add routes via add route etc pptp-client starts giving me 1-3 errors per sec to stdout telling me unknown protocoll. encryption has to be active since im using it for relakks.com
<Cooner750> hmmm brb
<Flannel> ClayG: There's a bunch of HowTos on the forums on setting it up
<poningru> newb: in a command line try sudo dhclient3 eth0 or whatever your interface is
<colbert> bXi: lol, no question.. for now, tho, I'd really like this one ;)
<ClayG> Flannel, yeah wowwiki has the best one.
<fuzzy_logic> hello people
<poningru> newb: so for me its 'sudo dhclient3 eth1'
<taa> does any ati card works on any linux !
<newb> <ClayG> I have used the built in Torrent client that comes with Ubuntu without any issues.  I think it works pretty well.
<Ramzi> Hi.
<ClayG> But does anyone here play wow ?
<ClayG> on ubuntu?
<pitecantropus> yes i have all codecs properly installed, but can`t listen WMA streaming :(
<ClayG> Ahh I'll give it a shot then
<Ramzi> I'm trying to install a video driver and it says I have to be logged in as root to do this.
<fuzzy_logic> i have a little question.. is it possible to make a image of my current installation with all settings, programs, etc.?
<kitfrog> Clayg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<ClayG> kitfrog, that is a howto, i have it installed and play it
<ClayG> I didn't word that right, but I do appreciate the help
<johnnyg> fuzzy_logic: That is what I'm in here trying to do as well. As soon as I have my external hard drive working, I'm going to be following these directions: http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=637
<kitfrog> ClayG: np ;-)
<newb> <poningru> What will show me what address it has?
<ClayG> I was asking if anyone here plays wow on ubuntu not how to, just outta curiosity
<kismet> hi, i am trying to use the remote desktop feature, everything connects via vnc it authenticates displays the screen but closes immideatly, any ideas?
<kitfrog> ClayG: k. I'm just setting it up myself atm
<poningru> newb: iwconfig
<fuzzy_logic> johnyg: thanks, i will take a look at it..
<ClayG> kitfrog, it's amazing, it actually runs BETTER on wine that on doze for me at least
<gotgenes_> pitecantropus: they don't play in my browser; Totem bug I think
<newb> <poningru> It says RA1
<kitfrog> ClayG: lol, god I hope it does for me too then
<ClayG> i tried a few how-to's the best and easiest seemed to be wowwiki's
<poningru> newb: seriously?
<fuzzy_logic> kismet: make sure that the user that you want to log in is logged out at the computer that you want to connect to..
<poningru> can you pastebin the whole thing?
<ClayG> only thing i haven't done yet is get vent up on it
<fuzzy_logic> ksimet: i made the same stupid mistake..
<kismet> fuzzy_logic, wouldn't the session be closed then?
<pitecantropus> gotgenes, thank you :)
<newb> Yes according to the site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT61 that is what I was suppose to make it.
<kismet> fuzzy_logic, i mean can't i connect whilst the session is running?
<poningru> newb: can you pastebin the output from iwconfig?
<fuzzy_logic> kismet: that's right
<noiesmo> pitecantropus, i would suggest mozilla-mplayer but you will need to remove totem-mozilla
<poningru> who else needed help?
<crolle17> i need help with wine
<johnnyg> ponigru: I do
<poningru> crolle17: whatsup?
<crolle17> i installed wine-package and tried wine setup.exe
<kismet> fuzzy_logic, i wanted to move around my box whilst i was in the office but i didn't want it to log off and shutdown the running processes
<crolle17> but got message:wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\...
<ray_> jrib ok now were i want the slider in mouse place
<Flannel> !wine | crolle17
<ubotu> crolle17: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<newb> <poningru> There was a guy here last week and he was kind of abrubt but he tried helping and kept telling me to follow those directions.  He seemed to be answering a lot of questions so I trusted his advice.
<jrib> ray_: what do you mean?
<newb> <poningru> Sure hold on.
<ray_> will figer it out
<fuzzy_logic> kismet: as far as i know that is not possible but i will do some research for you.. just a sec please
<kismet> thankyou so much
<poningru> crolle17: what did you install (wine-package?) and how did you install it(synaptic, aptitude etc.) ?
<noiesmo> crolle17, check the path of wine with "which wine" it should be /usr/local/bin/wine if not you need a synbolik link to there
<poningru> johnnyg: whatsup?
<taa> omg AMD and ATI are damned !
<poningru> noiesmo: I am guessing he didnt install the whole thing
<taa> no one can help me :"(
<crolle17> poningru, sudo apt-get install wine
<Flannel> kismet: what programs are you running? (and trying to keep persistence on?)
<poningru> crolle17: did you startup wine atleast once?
<johnnyg> I just purchased a USB external hard drisk, maxtor onetouch III mini. When I try to mkdir or move anything onto it I'm told it is read only.
<kismet> Flannel, just my usual irc / torrents / im clients
<noiesmo> poningru, if he did apt-get install he did its a problem I have come across before and had to sym link myself
<newb> <poningru>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26928/
<crolle17> noiesmo, this path isn't available (/usr/local/bin/wine)
<poningru> noiesmo: oh! please do help him
<poningru> did not know that
<johnnyg> I googled this, apparently it is NTSF by default. I want to format it and use it with ubunutu. I'm told the command I need is mkfs.ext3 -j /dev/sda1, but I'm not sure that the usb drive is on /dev/sda1 and don't wnat to delete my hard drive. How do I verify which /dev my USB hard drive is on?
<ray_> jrib thanks for help do i need any thing eles for this
<ray_> for my dell 1505 for ubuntue
<ray_> ubuntu i mean
<jrib> ray_: you added shmconfig to xorg.conf?
<ray_> yes jrib
<noiesmo> crolle17, "sudo ln -s /usr/bin/wine /usr/local/bin/wine"
<ray_> did what site link you gave me told me
<poningru> newb: what version of ubuntu are you running? Feisty?
<jrib> ray_: I think you should be good to go with gsynaptic then
<Flannel> kismet: you might look into just using screen and SSH.  No GUI, butyou'll be able to keep your stuff.  And there are CLI versions of all those.
<bruenig> johnnyg, plug it in, check dmesg for a name, or if it is automounting as it generally does in ubuntu using hal, just wait for it to do that and then do cat /etc/mtab to see the name
<taa> (EE) AIGLX error: dlsym for __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed (/usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so: undefined symbol: __
<emem> ko hieu gi ca
<newb> <poningru> Was that helpful?
<fuzzy_logic> kismet: i'm sorry.. i think i'm not able to help you with this one.. actually i think it is not possible to accomplish what you want..
<taa> any one know an issue for that ?
<poningru> newb: yes
<ray_> jrib any thing eles i need for ubuntu for dell e1505
<poningru> newb: are you running feisty?
<jrib> ray_: nothing you *need* I guess
<ray_> k
<johnnyg> bruenig: it is auto mounting. What is hal?
<kismet> fuzzy_logic, ok, thanks for the help
<nerdbo1> There has been an error.
<nerdbo1> Error running /opt/OpenbravoERP-2.30/oracle/script1  : Error 6 initializing SQL*Plus
<nerdbo1> Message file sp1<lang>.msb not found
<nerdbo1> SP2-0750: You may need to set ORACLE_HOME to your Oracle software directory
<nerdbo1> The application will exit now
<poningru> johnnyg: dont need to do anything like that just go install gparted
<jrib> !paste | nerdbo1
<ubotu> nerdbo1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bruenig> johnnyg, hardware abstraction layer, it is what is automounting the thing
<crolle17> noiesmo,  /usr/local/bin/wine: Not a directory
<nerdbo1> anyone know how to fix this>?
<newb> <poningru> Feisty 7.04
<poningru> johnnyg: and you can do it with your mouse
<bruenig> gui is clumsy
<poningru> newb: do you see the network-manager thing on the top right hand corner
<johnnyg> poningru: I am installing gparted with apt-get now.
<newb> <poningru> Yes
<poningru> newb: left click on it you should see a bunch of networks
<Ademan> anyone know if there's an ubuntu release schedule/important dates google calendar (or ical calendar) that I could add to evolution?
<poningru> err any wifi connections in the area
<jrib> Ademan: check out fridge.ubuntu.com
<johnnyg> poningru: Gparted is successfully installed. Do I need to boot?
<Paddy_EIRE> Ademan, that would be handy
<alex675> hola
<poningru> johnnyg: no
<crolle17> noiesmo, i made "sudo ln -s /usr/bin/wine /usr/local/bin/wine" and then tried to cd into /usr/local/bin/wine
<bruenig> johnnyg, launch it from the menus or with gksu gparted
<Ademan> thanks jrib
<poningru> just go to system->admin->gparted
<bruenig> crocodile, what are you doing?
<newb> <poningru> I see them and try to connect and it asks me for the code so I put it in and then show it to make sure it is in correctly but the wheel goes round and round but never gets a dhcp address.
<noiesmo> crolle17, you cant change directory to a file
<sldkfj> I don't want to make this a dns server, how would I uninstall avahi
<Flannel> Ademan: All release schedules are available as iCal, linked from the Release Schedule wiki page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<noiesmo> crolle17, try runnjing "wine setup.exe as you wanted
<Ademan> thanks Flannel
<crolle17> noiesmo, o.k.
<poningru> newb: hmm what kind of encryption does that wifi have?
<Ademan> yay it's broken right now
<poningru> wep or wpa?
<crolle17> noiesmo, Warning: the specified Windows directory L"c:\\windows" is not accessible
<crolle17> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\setup.exe":
<newb> 128 wep
<crolle17> noiesmo, do i have to create theses dirs?
<johnnyg> poningru: This is sweet! I've loaded gparted, I've located the usbdisk which was on /dev/sbc (glad I didn't format). I think i want to turn it into FAT32 now? How do i do it?
<bruenig> crolle17, try this, sudo rm -rf ~/.wine
<crolle17> these
<newb> <poningru> 128 wep
<Flannel> Ademan: Eh.  So it is.  Well, that's where it would be ;)
<noiesmo> crolle17, no
<poningru> newb: ok go to manual configuration and configure it from there
<noiesmo> crolle17, hmmm try wine /full/path/to/setup.exe
<crolle17> noiesmo, why do i shall remove this hidden dir?
<newb> <poningru> I tried but it still will not get a dhcp address.
<poningru> johnnyg: right click on the thing and you gotta delete the ntfs partition
<poningru> johnnyg: then you gotta do new partition
<poningru> and pick fat32
<johnnyg> poningru: Also, there is a lock icon under the partition column. Delete is grayed out. I can unmount...
<DeathAngel> anyone know how to get software version info from the command line? Like on KDE?
<poningru> johnnyg: yeah you have unmount first
<johnnyg> poningru: says it is busy
<Flannel> DeathAngel: What software versions you looking for?
<Ademan> Flannel: haha, yeah it's fine, i'm sure it'll be up in time to get my butt moving
<bruenig> johnnyg, umount it in the terminal
<poningru> johnnyg: do you have any windows or anything open?
<johnnyg> poningru: how about I close the window I have open :)
<poningru> :p
<crolle17> noiesmo, still the same error-messsage.
<DeathAngel> I just want to find out what software version I have installed of KDE.
<poningru> newb: connect to it in manual configuration
<johnnyg> poningru: ok, I unmounted. Now I can either "delete" or "format to". Do I want to "format to" FAT32?
<crolle17> noiesmo, Warning: the specified Windows directory L"c:\\windows" is not accessible
<newb> <poningru> I will try and will get back in a minute.
<poningru> newb: and then afterward in a terminal do 'sudo dhclient3 ra1'
<poningru> johnnyg: yes do format to
<crolle17> noiesmo, i read somewhere that there is a config-file to edit?
<newb> <poningru> OK
<noiesmo> crolle17, did you run wine or winecfg as root by chnace as you should not do this
<Netgod> Hi.
<leagris> Anyone can help on this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/118310
<Lekrem> where is the sources.lst file?
<crolle17> noiesmo, i tried "wine setup.exe" (so not as root)
<Lekrem> sources.list
<poningru> Lekrem: /etc/apt/sources.lst
<Netgod> # Appears as ANNA
<johnnyg> poningru: It is now showing as FAT32. I still don't have permission to write to it however.
<poningru> Lekrem: but you should not edit it by hand
<timon> I want to get "steam.exe" but wenn i want to download "Steam" @ steampowered.com i get automaticly ".msi"..pls help me
<Netgod> (#G=10E;10M1) Has anyone used WINE on Ubuntu?
<MrOtacon> Hey guys - i got a weird problem... when i open gaim - my router crashes, or loses connection to the net
<poningru> Lekrem: use system->admin->software sources
<noiesmo> crolle17, check the permissions and ownship on your users .wine folder in home directory ~/.wine
<Flannel> DeathAngel: just package versions? or Ubuntu versoin? or what?  Ah. Well, you'd need to check the version of a package that shares version number with KDE.  so, something like: kdelibs4c2a  So, `dpkg -l | grep kdelibs4c2a`
<poningru> johnnyg: yeah you gotta mount it
<Lekrem> poningru, im just adding a repostiory line, ive done it before, i just forgot where it was
<Netgod> (#G>10E=10M1) Anyone else her have Microsoft Comic Strip Chat?
<poningru> johnnyg: just restart and it should auto mount
<noiesmo> crolle17, also files within ~/.wine
<poningru> Lekrem: ok as long as you know what you are doing
<DeathAngel> thanks, I'll try that.
<saffi> Where can i find what hardware (DVD) is supported
<poningru> saffi: what do you mean hardware?
<poningru> dvd hardware?
<poningru> like a dvd drive?
<poningru> almost everything should be supported
<johnnyg> poningru: It works!
<poningru> johnnyg: awesome :)
<johnnyg> poningru: Thank you very much.
<noiesmo> crolle17, also maybe check http://appdb.winehq.org/appbrowse.php?catId=0 for specific instructions related to your app your trying to install with wine
<MrOtacon> saffi: system>preferences>hardware information
<poningru> yep
<MrOtacon> Has anyone else ever encountered an error when using gaim - that makes your router lose internet connection?
<crolle17> noiesmo, i checked this page. and cubase sx is in the database
<newb> <ponigru> This is what I get from sudo dhclient3 ra1 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26933/
<saffi> poningru: that what i thought untill i tried today to boot livecd from my new laptop... it seem to loose it in the middlle shouting about tty, tried many other distribution including fedora sabayon all fail
<johnnyg> poningru: Idle curiosity, but what do you do for a day job?
<Flannel> Ademan: Also (I just found this): http://fridge.ubuntu.com/event  in the bottom right corner, there's an iCal download per month. (or, I think per month)
<Tree> hi, anyone successfully used pptp-client on dapper ? always getting 'ubuntu pptp faild = Cannot determine ethernet address for proxy ARP' and when i manually add routes via add route etc pptp-client starts giving me 1-3 errors per sec to stdout telling me unknown protocoll. encryption has to be active since im using it for relakks.com
<poningru> johnnyg: sysadmin for hospital
<Ademan> thanks again Flannel
<poningru> but only partime
<poningru> student the rest of the time
<poningru> ufl.edu
<poningru> go gators :)
<newb> <poningru> There are plenty of leases available as well.  I have it set to about 100 and have about 4 machines running.
<poningru> newb: hmm that is really weird
* <Netgod!n=Anonymou@dsl-t5-66-243-207-7.pivot.net>  requested unknown ctcp AWAY Gone fishing. from #ubuntu
* <Netgod!n=Anonymou@dsl-t5-66-243-207-7.pivot.net>  requested unknown ctcp AWAY  from #ubuntu
<mike> dear god
<mike> DO NOT PLAY WITH BERYL
<poningru> newb: and other wifi devices can get dhcp?
<mike> it will destroy you
<ryantucc> Could someone help? My computer is booting into a command line - I posted in the forum and got a response, but I don't entirely understand (see http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3084481.0)
<newb> <poningru> I bought this card because an IRC and sites said it worked with UBUNTU.  Will usb wireless cards work better?
<mike> eww
<mike> wireless cards
<mike> ouch
<mike> :|
<calc> Netgod: are you the old debian netgod?
<saffi> The DVD is samsung TS L632M and i didn't find it mentioned.
<MrOtacon> newb: what card are you using? I also have a ra tech card... whats ur chipset?
<poningru> oh he uit
<OConnor> hello, any1 knows if there' s any alternative for flash player? i've got the 64bit version of Ubuntu, and that doesn't support flash...
<poningru> ryanakca: sure looking
<bruenig> OConnor, nspluginwrapper
<poningru> OConnor: you can try the open source gnash
<poningru> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<bruenig> gnash is awful
<calc> well flash is awful to begin with...
<bruenig> gnash is awful at implementing flash
<poningru> !flash | OConnor also look into this
<ubotu> OConnor also look into this: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<MrOtacon> newb: what card are you using? I also have a ra tech card... whats ur chipset?
<calc> bruenig: heh probably so
<poningru> newb: no your card should be working
<OConnor> thx, gnash, or nspluginwrapper, what's that last 1?
<bruenig> OConnor, allows you to use the 32 bit flash plugin
<newb> <MrOtacon> I'm using a Lynksys wmp54g Ver 4.1
<OConnor> bruenig, ty
<poningru> newb: I am assuming you restarted your computer after install
<poningru> or atleast your network stack but restarting your computer is easier to do
<OConnor> bruenig, i'm a linux newbi, is it a program or a console command?
<newb> <poningru> 20 times at least and 3 installations later :(
<poningru> eek
<bruenig> !info nspluginwrapper
<ubotu> Package nspluginwrapper does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<saffi> Any clue how to follow through with that DVD can't boot issue ?
<bruenig> OConnor, it is a program, a wrapper if you will, search for it in the forums, I am sure there is a howto
<OConnor> i will. ty
<poningru> newb: and you say you have tried a different computer that does get an ipaddress through dhcp?
<Tombar_uy> any guide out theare to install php4 on 7.04?
<W8TAH> hi folks -- im looking for a program that will let me scan around to locate all Wireless access points (to root out un-authorized ones, etc)
<bruenig> !info php
<ubotu> Package php does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<bruenig> !find php
<ubotu> Found: dh-make-php, egroupware-phpbrain, egroupware-phpsysinfo, gphpedit, htcheck-php (and 166 others)
<bruenig> Tombar_uy, is it not in the repos?
<poningru> newb: also have you looked into specifying a particular ipadress for the interface?
<newb> <poningru> I have been at this one issue for a while.  I had the wireless issue occur on a laptop as well which initially worked but I had to remove Ndiswrapper and put it in again and eventually it works great.  All my uh uhm Microsoft versions work without any problems.
<Tombar_uy> bruenig: ive look arroung and found that its not on 7.04 repos, php5 yes
<Tombar_uy> but i work on php4
<crolle17> noiesmo, even this the wincfg command fails: wincfg: command not found
<poningru> bruenig, Tombar_uy no sorry php4 was taken out from the repos
<johnnyg> poningru: When I install stuff in windows, I put it in C:\Program Files\whatever  in linux, stuff seems to be installed to /home/.app  What is the leading dot? Where should I be installing stuff?
<bruenig> learn 5
<poningru> Tombar_uy: you probably should not use php4 it has too many security issues
<Flannel> johnnyg: no.  config files are ~/.app, it's installed in /usr/bin.
<poningru> what bruenig said, its not that different
<newb> <poningru>It picks up the network.  I even put another wireless AP in and it picks it upo as well but does not get an address.
<Tombar_uy> i know poningru, but i think maybe downloading sources and compileing them may work, just looking for a tutorial
<OConnor> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<poningru> OConnor: search through the ubuntu forums or wiki for it
#ubuntu 2007-06-24
<Bob082> Dumb Question: "If I install ubuntu on some hardware, then say I take the harddrive and place it with new hardware, will I have to configure everything over or what? Will ubuntu just detect the new hardware?
<poningru> johnnyg: you dont have to worry about that stuff just install stuff from synaptic or aptitude
<newb> <poningru> Right now I have an ethernet card in but I wanted to just use the wireless.
<Pirate_Hunter> Hi having a problem with my connection, my source list is messed up, I can't seem to connect to archive.ubuntu.com which is one of the main sites for updates and upgrades. Can someone help me on resolving the issue?
<poningru> it will get installed automatically
<Flannel> johnnyg: http://www.secguru.com/files/linux_file_structure.jpg  There's a good rundown on how linux organizes stuff.  Also, http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/index.html  Although, Ubuntu does do things a smidge different.  But really, package management remvoes the need to know all this stuff.
<johnnyg> Flannel: So if I want to install Ubuntu to another machine and I back up my home directory, then I reinstall firefox and then restore my home and my bookmarks are restored?
<poningru> newb: dude did you try specifiying the ip address?
<Flannel> Pirate_Hunter: can you conenct to it via other means? wget? http?
<poningru> instead of doing dhcp use static ip
<fuzzy_logic> Pirate_Hunter: what kind of error do you get?
<dick-richardson> anyone have experience getting a rt2500 wifi chipset working? iwpriv doesn't appear to be working
<noiesmo> Bob082, you will probably have to reconfigure video
<Bob082> Just video?
<noiesmo> Bob082, what video card you got
<Flannel> johnnyg: yeah.  If you transplant your homedir, everything (except programs) is there.  Once you install said programs again, you can pretend nothing happened.
<newb> <poningru> Yes.  Never logs in.  I will try again.  Hold on.
<Bob082> Radeon 9250
<fuzzy_logic> dick-richardson: have you used the restricted drivers manager?
* <Netgod!n=Anonymou@dsl-t5-66-243-207-7.pivot.net>  requested unknown ctcp AWAY Gone fishing. from #ubuntu
<Flannel> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<poningru> Bob082: yes it should all work
<dick-richardson> fuzzy_logic: i have, yes...says I don't need any
<Bob082> okay thanks
* <Netgod!n=Anonymou@dsl-t5-66-243-207-7.pivot.net>  requested unknown ctcp AWAY  from #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dsl-t5-66-243-207-7.pivot.net]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<johnnyg> Flannel: that is pretty elegant. Thank you for the links and answers, I'm looking through them now.
<ompaul> Flannel, was that it?
<anon2000> Hello, can someone tell me what values i need for my horizsync and vertrefresh in xorg.conf? I have a 19" monitor that's supposed to run at 1280x1024 @60hz but it will only go up to 50hz in ubuntu... i chcked my monitor's manual and changed those two values but it still doesn't work
<Flannel> johnnyg: if you run servers and stuff, they put some stuff in other locations.  But you'll know about migrating them once you set them up (or you'll know you need to look into how to at least).
<Pirate_Hunter> Flannel & fuzzy_logic: archive.ubuntu.com is a no go and i need it to update my packages, im certain it is something with the source list - i dont get an error just hangs when connecting to that destination
<ompaul> Flannel,  it was forget my question
<Flannel> ompaul: yeah.  Second time he's done that.  And was spamming earlier too.
<fuzzy_logic> david-richardson: try this tutorial: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=451519
<poningru> anon2000: easier way to do it is sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xorg-server-core
<Flannel> Pirate_Hunter: pastebin your sources.list
<JPaxford> good evening ... my 1st visit ere and would like some advice please ... currently using fujitsu FDX310 usb adsl modem for my internet connection. i av just upgraded from winxp to vista and having done some research this afternoon find that usb adsl modems dont play nicely with vista :o(. i am also looking to dual boot vista with feisty (new to linux) and was wondering what to replace my usb adsl fujitsu with. is is an adsl modem router 
<dick-richardson> fuzzy_logic: thank you!!!
<fuzzy_logic> Pirate_Hunter: how can you be sure of that? were you messing with it??
<poningru> anon2000: and when it asks, you can change it
<newb> <poningru> It will not take the static address.
<fuzzy_logic> dick-richardson: no probs.. tell me if it works
<poningru> newb: what do you mean?
<anon2000> poningru: what's the -plow for?
<poningru> anon2000: priority low
<poningru> anon2000: man dpkg-reconfigure
<Flannel> Pirate_Hunter: You can get to http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/  in a web browser with no problems?
<poningru> newb: hmm that sounds like it wont take an ip address
<hylje> JPaxford: a stand alone adsl box is the most compatible
<Pirate_Hunter> fuzzy_logic: nope it happened before & someone helped me byt telling me to get a new source list sadly I dont know the site he gave me or the instruction i followed
<newb> <poningru>I put in the static address but it wheels arround and then reconects to the wired network.
<crolle17> noiesmo, is there something to notice after installation the wine-packages? something to configure?
<Pirate_Hunter> Flannel: how do i get my source list from command?
<poningru> newb: lets try doing this exclucively from terminal
<fuzzy_logic> Pirate_Hunter: just a sec i will give you my sources list..
<Flannel> Pirate_Hunter: open /etc/apt/sources.list in a text editor.
<tarzeau> where is michael?
<newb> <poningru> OK how?
<JPaxford> hylje .. what might a stand alone adsl box be? sorry if silly q
<noiesmo> crolle17, open terminal type "winecfg"
<poningru> newb: in a terminal do 'gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces'
<Pirate_Hunter> Flannel: nope cna't even access it in browser but can do so for other websites
<poningru> err no
<poningru> dont do that
<tarzeau> they ate your logo? Gnea? http://msanet.org/
<hylje> JPaxford: phone cable in, network cable out
<johnnyg> Flannel: While I am asking basic questions, I'm connecting with Konversation. Is there a click shortcut I can use to populate the name of the person I intend the message for? typing it out and/or copy paste gets tedious.
<mike> can someone giveme the ubuntu UI channel again?
<Flannel> !mirrors | Pirate_Hunter
<ubotu> Pirate_Hunter: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Flannel> mike: you mean #ubuntu-effects?
<mike> danke Flannel :)
<Flannel> Pirate_Hunter: What about other mirrors.  Try some of htem in your web browser.  Sounds more like network issue than a sources.list issue
<crolle17> noiesmo, tried this before and got this:  wincfg: command not found
<newb> <poningru>OK and now what would you like me to put in?  It already has my static address and info.
<fuzzy_logic> Pirate_Hunter: i guess if you can't access it with your browser i don't think something is wrong with your sources list..
<JPaxford> hylje .. i have a dell dimension e520  with ethernet. is this what i need and will any adsl modem router 1 port be acceptable for immediate internet connection on booting live cd?
<noiesmo> crolle17, what about wineconfig
<Pirate_Hunter> Flannel: i can access all websites but ubuntu archive gives me trouble, this aint the first time it has happened but like I said the other guy gave me instructions on how to get a new source list
<crolle17> noiesmo, the same
<hylje> JPaxford: given functional, it will work with about anything you throw at it. inc. linux livecds :)
<Flannel> Pirate_Hunter: right, before we can choose a new mirror, we have to figure out which ones you CAN get to.  Go through the mirror list, find one (preferrably close to you) that works in a web browser.  Then we can migrate your mirror.
<noiesmo> crolle17, hmm I have it, i'm running fiesty just cant think where i got winecfg from
<Flannel> johnnyg: Type the first few letters, then hit tab.
<newb> <poningru> Did you give up on me? :(
<OConnor> guys, gnash works, but isn't in the browser yet, just as the stand0alone player. it has some difficulties with flash games :D
<fuzzy_logic> Pirate_Hunter&Flannel: i would first try to figure out why he can't reach the official repositories rather than do some workarounds..
<johnnyg> Flannel: awesome. I don't suppose you can tell me how to use linux to get out of doing laundry?
<JPaxford> hylje ..... so something like http://www.solwise.co.uk/adsl-sar600e.htm is all i need perhaps?
<Flannel> johnnyg: sure, build a robot that runs linux and teach it how to do your laundry ;)
<Pirate_Hunter> fuzzy_logic & Flannel: kk, tried the websites posted, the first dont work for me but the second gives me different mirrors
<noiesmo> crolle17, http://sourceforge.net/projects/winecfg/
<sldkfj> newb, maybe you can take yours back if you find something here.......... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<johnnyg> Flannel: I was hoping for apt-get install do-laundry  :)  Thanks again for the help.
<evri2> Guys i got 64bit Ubuntu Feisty.It starts with generic kernel.But I have AMD Turion 64 X2.Souldn't it start with K8 kernel(even i downloaded it with package maneger)?The problem that i have is i cannot use Cool'n Quiet.I need it because it will increase battery life time.
<poningru> newb: hold on
<hylje> JPaxford: unfortunately i cant say anything about that. it likely works, though.
<newb> <poningru> ok sorry.
<paritosh_> how do you install themes in kde..?
<poningru> newb: sorry mom is calling :(
<JPaxford> hylje ... ok good buddy thanx 4 help. anyone else any ideas please?
<fuzzy_logic> evri2: you can't choose a k8 kernel in your grub when the computer is booting??
<paritosh_> ??
<Pirate_Hunter> Flannel: which mirror should I choose for the UK I seem to get into all of them
<evri2> no i only got 2 kernel(one from default installation of ubuntu feisty another is uptaded) I think 2.6.14 or sth like this other is 2.6.15
<evri2> both are named generic at the end of it
<evri2> fuzzy_logic
<paritosh_> anybody, installing themes in KDE?
<fuzzy_logic> evri2: wait a sec i will do some research for you..
<noiesmo> paritosh_, thru system settins or kcontrol
<DaSkreech> Hello
<paritosh_> i havethe theme tarball
<Music_Shuffle> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<DaSkreech> can someone with NTFS knowledge give me some help?
<noiesmo> hello DaSkreech
<poningru> newb: sorry dude I have to run
<fuzzy_logic> evri2: did you check if the kernel you installed is really marked installed in synaptic??
<poningru> I'll be back later
<Music_Shuffle> !themes | paritosh_
<Flannel> Pirate_Hunter: Shouldn't matter, pick the one you like the most.
<ubotu> paritosh_: please see above
<DaSkreech> I'm having a sysnc error on the filesystem and I'd like to repair the FAT
<evri2> yes
<paritosh_> it isnt in the proper KDE theme file format so the theme centre doesn't recognize it
<evri2> synaptic says both k8 and newest generic kernels are installed
<Pirate_Hunter> Flannel: than what? which option do I choose after that?
<evri2> to make sure of i can send you upload a picture
<paritosh_> ok. erm thanks. but i kind of tried googling. there is no standard way is there?
<DaSkreech> Windows can't see the hard drive and so can't boot
<fuzzy_logic> evri: i beleive you :)
<fuzzy_logic> evri2
<newb> <poningru> no Worries.  I am looking at a site of cards that work right out of the box courtosy of <sldkfj>
<Flannel> Pirate_Hunter: option?  Nothing.  You just need the URL of a repository mirror.  Then we'll change your sources.list to use that mirror.
<crolle17> noiesmo, err:winecfg:apply_drive_changes   unable to define devicename of 'C:', targetpath of '../Programme'
<evri2> bla i can send you a picture it was.I am doing so many jobs.Please forgive me for bad english(typing so quick). :P
<Pirate_Hunter> kk I chose it already it is ftp://ftp.blueyonder.co.uk/sites/ubuntu/archive/
<evri2> fuzzy_logic and thx for help
<fuzzy_logic> evri2: no probs.. i'm searching for a solution right njow
<fuzzy_logic> now
<noiesmo> crolle17, wow not sure
<newb> <sldkfj> What is the best and easiest card to install?
<noiesmo> crolle17, maybe try asking in winehq
<Flannel> Pirate_Hunter: actually, it'll be easiest to just do it this way:  this'll gve you a full sources.list you cna juts copy over your current one.
<Flannel> !easysource | Pirate_Hunter
<ubotu> Pirate_Hunter: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<newb> <sldkfj> Out of the box.
<evri2> http://www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/TechnicalResources/0,,30_182_871_14098,00.html  Take a look to that pls.It gives two headers files to enable that feature.But it is so old i think they already imported it in kernel,don't they?
<evri2> fuzzy_logic
<newb> <sldkfj> In local retail stores.
<fuzzy_logic> evri2: i don't think so.. i would just download those headers..
<Pirate_Hunter> Flannel: Thanx thats the site I used last time, but how do I gain admin right to edit and save the source list
<W8TAH> is there a navigation program similar to Delorem Street Atlas that is open source and works on linux?
<Flannel> Pirate_Hunter: alt-f2 and in there put `gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list`
<fuzzy_logic> evri2: i can't find any solution on this issue.. there are some people having the same problem as you, but there is no solution that i could find
<paritosh_> what is the directory to copy theme files to?
<dexter44> hello
<sldkfj> yeah, out of box
<Pirate_Hunter> Flannel: will do so if I have a problem will ask again, hopefully you'll stick around
<sldkfj> in Windows terms: out of box means no special software to install
<fuzzy_logic> hello dexter44
<sldkfj> neb, and since it's an Ubuntu site, I reckon you can take their word on that same concept
<newb> <sldkfj> Someone in here before said they tried their card and it worked out of the box but did not say what model.
<sffx> newb, the best and easiest card to install is one with an nvidia chipest
<sffx> chipset*
<DaSkreech> quit
<sldkfj> I saw someone come it with a broadcom and they had to install a file something called bdcm-*wirecutter
<newb> <sldkfj> Do usb wirelss cards work?
<sldkfj> but that file was in the repository so it was easy
<crdlb> sldkfj, bcm43xx-fwcutter
<[SMS] Gortok> Gents: I need to get Ubuntu to work under VPC with my 1440x900 monitor.  Currently the live CD in the VM doesn't play nicely.
<sldkfj> newb, sure they work
<newb> <sldkfj> Easier than the PCI?
<lufis> in KDE, how do I change the time format to 12 hr? The date and time format dialog doesn't allow me to change it
<sldkfj> just go throw that list and find one that seems to be to your liking and doa search and it might be somewhere to buy
<ShackJack> HI all - my Fiesty won't recognize the 1680x1050 resolutions of my monitor (using i810) driver, though it does show 1600x1200, 1280x1024... etc... I assume it's not detecting the right refresh rates (as I put res in screen section and they are ignored).   What's the best method for fixing - modlines or specifying 1024x768_75.00 is Display->Modes subsection?
<Zelut> someone tell me how to UN-set a keybinding? (ie; my machine is mapping F10 to right-click and I want to de-activate it)
<ShackJack> ... I'd settle for one resolution mode - maybe use HorizSync/VertRefresh in Mointor Section?
<crdlb> !info 915resolution | ShackJack
<sldkfj> newb, I would think the better cards should be around 100mps for usb
<Pirate_Hunter> Flannel: how do I update the source list
<newb> <sldkfj> OK thanks I have to go and take the dog out before he takes a sh** on the floor.
<newb> <sldkfj> Thanks again.
<ubotu> shackjack: 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-10ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 14 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<sldkfj> sure
<sldkfj> good luck
<newb> Bye.
<yurimxpxman> what program can I use to open .rar archives?
<ShackJack> crdlb: Ah, O.K. sorry - didn't know that also applied to the i810 driver...
<Zelut> yurimxpxman: you might need to install the rar support for archive-manager.
<yurimxpxman> Zelut: thanks :-)
<johnnyg> I am trying to rsync my folders/files to a usb hard drive. I am getting errors I suspect are related to characters such as spaces or '    http://pastebin.com/934903  Is there a flag that will tell rsync to escape or handle these characters?
<Zelut> yurimxpxman: search for rar packages, and then you can open as normal in file-roller
<Flannel> Pirate_Hunter: once you've saved it, hit 'reload' in synaptic, or `sudo apt-get update` if you're using the CLI
<crdlb> ShackJack, all intel cards use the i810 driver
<ShackJack> crdlb: DOH - now I feel silly :) THanks, man... my first Ubuntu intel install - done a dozen others with ATI/Nvidia :)
<Pirate_Hunter> Flannel: kk will do so in a sec need to adjust something than i'll tell you how it goes
<crdlb> ShackJack, if that fails, you can also try switching to the experimental modesetting driver in universe: xserver-xorg-video-intel
<sldkfj> yurimxpxman, http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-install-rar-archiver-rar
<ShackJack> crdlb: I've seen lots of post suggesting generating modelines, the 1024x768_75.00 format et al... I guess 915resolution takes care of that(?)
<crdlb> yes
<crdlb> it's automatic
<saffi> Trying to boot from liveCD 7.04 , fails on "can't access tty". ls /cdrom  shows nothing - empty. my DVD is Samsung ST L632M. is it rings a bell? Anyone understands that ?
<whta> anyone have success running epsxe?
<rb007> I have a friend who is interested in Ubuntu.  He has an Intel Mac.  Can Ubuntu run on it?  I didn't see that option in the Ubuntu downloads here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<[SMS] Gortok> ...
<Zelut> rb007: install the i386 version for intel macs.  I'm running it now.
<calc> rb007: pretty certain it will run
<rb007> Zelut: the same version as for PC?
<[SMS] Gortok> That's like taking the french government and putting it in America.
<Zelut> rb007: granted it is a *little* tricky to get setup just right, but it is perfectly supported.
<[SMS] Gortok> Totally backwards.
<Flannel> rb007: Intel Macs are x86
<Zelut> rb007: same version as PC, yes.
<harisamin> guys i desperately need some help
<rb007> Zelut: it will be installed to an external hard drive - -anything else I should know.  I don't want his first experience to be negative...
<harisamin> i'm trying to install bunut PPC on my G4 powermac....i had it running a few days agao till i tried to upgrade to feisty which doesnt exist...so i had to instlall an older version again
<Zelut> rb007: well grub is a little tricky because apple uses EFI instead of MBR
<calc> rb007: if it is a recent intel mac it can run the amd64 version probably as well
<Zelut> rb007: I suggest checking out http://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<harisamin> i've been using alternate installa cds for badger, dapper, and edgy....and every single time it says debBOOTSTRAP error or soemthing when installing the base system
<rb007> Zelut: OK... so it won't work to just install to an external hard drive
<harisamin> someone please help me
<harisamin> i've checked the cd verifications on other computers and they are fine
<harisamin> please help me?
<nex> Whats a decent CLI tool to analyze network traffic? preferably something more detailed than tcpdump
<rb007> Zelut: thanks
<Zelut> rb007: you can install to an external drive, you just need to most likely use rEFIt with grub installed on the external
<Zelut> nex: wireshark?
<nex> i need X for that
<rb007> Zelut: OK... probably too complicated then because I won't be there and he has never used Linux
<Zelut> nex: wireshark should have a CLI only as well.. I just used it on RHEL5 two days ago.
<b33r> How can I use socks with wget?
<nex> hm, ok i will have to check again then
<harisamin> guys can anyone help me please?
<jpsamara> Hi.. long time ubuntu user here... is junk folder on ubuntu feisty still broken ?
<Zelut> rb007: that link is your best bet though.. best tutorial out there so far
<jpsamara> evolution has been a broken spamassassin since ever... any solutions?
<nex> Zelut: remember what the command was to start the CLI version of wireshark?
<kdiggdy> Could someone help me with the avant dock?
<nex> man wireshark tells me its a GUI tool, not CLI
<ed1t> i just created symlink and added it to path....but when i type scala it says permission denied....its in /opt
<debaserdz> hello, could someone help me with ssh and sftp??
<kitfrog> debaserdz: whats the problem?
<Flannel> harisamin: What other hardware do you have?  If the CD is good, it might be a drive error.  There are non-CD methods to install, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for a bunch of creative methods.
<rb007> Zelut: I'm afraid that he will have too much difficulty.. it might be a bad first experience.  His one question was "is Linux still complicated?" -- I said not really... so I don't want to give him some tutorial where he has to use the terminal for the first time and get a headache...
<Pirate_Hunter> Flannel: well it worked except for these two; Errhttp://seveas.imbrandon.com backports/custom Sources
<Pirate_Hunter>   404 Not Found
<Pirate_Hunter> Errhttp://seveas.imbrandon.com backports/extras Sources
<Pirate_Hunter>   404 Not Found
<b33r> How can I use socks with wget? can anyone help?
<kdiggdy> so anyone know about the avant window manager?
<Flannel> !anyone | kdiggdy
<ubotu> kdiggdy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<evri2> fuzzy_logic thx btw.I was away for 10 minutes.Do you know how to include these into kernel and recompile it?I found some documents but they are 6-7 years old.Can these be usefull?
<kdiggdy> lol sorry
<alex-weej> I want a USB WLAN adapter that *just works* on Ubuntu Feisty. Any recommendations?
<ed1t> i just created symlink and added it to path....but when i type scala it says permission denied....its in /opt
<sldkfj> kdiggdy, visit #Ubuntu-effects  many there have it installed
<kdiggdy> I cant get the applications to stay in the the dock manager they keep decepearing everytime i log in, is there a way to fix that?
<fuzzy_logic> evri2: you can try them.. but if the documentation is 6-7 years old, i would not use the software itself as it can be that old too..
<sldkfj> 'disappearing'
<r4ym4n> my laptop's wireless isn't working, i have BCM4306, could anyone help me
<kdiggdy> disappearing
<Jordan_U> kdiggdy, What dock manager? Gnome-panel?
<kdiggdy> avant
<area51junk> rb007: Ubuntu will install in Paralells Desktop on the intel MAc. Only issue is $79.99
<rb007> area51junk: thanks... maybe I will recommend that
<Jordan_U> rb007, No, use vmware
<ed1t> hey VMWARE
<Jordan_U> rb007, Better Linux support, you can also boot natively
<r4ym4n> my wireless isn't working, i have BCM4306 can anyone help me
<rb007> Jordan_U: why?  what is the differencE?
<foug> hi i just installed KDE and it asked me what i wanted to use as my default windows manager, i stuck with gnome. But to switch to KDE all i do it restart x right?
<rb007> Jordan_U: I won't be there -- I can't help him set anything up.  I think Parallels sounds easier...
<name642> Hey I just stopped in here to say thanks for this Ubuntu.  I tried linux countless times only to go back to Windows.  I am so impressed with Ubuntu, every complaint & annoyance I had is gone.  I am thinking about keepin it as my primary os
<Jordan_U> r4ym4n, Install the package bcm43xx-fwcutter
<r4ym4n> sorrie, im kind of new at this
<Tmi> foug , yeah, just switch sessions between kde and gnome
<r4ym4n> how would i install it?
<foug> at the log in screen right?
<r4ym4n> use the terminal?
<NB-robo> Can any tell why I can get a mic to work?
<Tmi> foug yupp
<NB-robo> anyone
<area51junk> Jordan_U: does VMWare allow file sahring between the guest OS and the HOST OS?  Parallels didn't have support for linux for that.
<foug> Tmi: thanks
<NB-robo> can't
<Jordan_U> rb007, Use Synaptic ( or the terminal with apt-get )
<levander> Has anyone else noticed that when you click on "Empty the Wastebasket" in the Gnome panel, that the trash isn't always emptied?
<dredhammer> yes or sometimes it never shows up as being full
<Tmi> levander yeah, sometimes some files stay while most of it is deleted for me
<rb007> Jordan_U: the terminal is not an option... I won't be there to help... he wants graphical desktop
<Megaqwerty> is there a way to completely remove (or at least make transparent) the gnome wallpaper? (I have a different background for each workspace set up, but it's being covered by the gnome wallpaper (setting it to no wallpaper just makes the Desktop colors show up, and setting a transparent png for the background produces the same results)
<kitfrog> NB-robo: need more details to help you
<harisamin> Flannel: thank you very much for answering back...i have a G4 powermac 1.28 gigs of ram....two hard drives...oen running os x...and the second one used to run ubuntu...500 mhz ...
<Jordan_U> area51junk, I know that it does running Linux as Host and Guest, I have never actually tried Vmware for OSx but I would assume that it would also
<dredhammer> does anyone know how to get a thumbnail preview images for some movie files like say ogg?
<Flannel> harisamin: And you're not having any luck with the PPC CD?
<magnethead> how do i recover ubuntu/xorg.conf? ubuntu crashed after i changed my settings to activate my TV and i get a no display detected error
<slugicide> Ubuntu doesn't mount my  Dell E1505Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro internal card reader. in
<dredhammer> for some strange reason nautilus does not show a preview thumbnail for my ogg movie files
<levander> Tmi: I'm playing with it.  I think it's when you have files in the Trash that are from mounted partitions.  E.g., partitions that aren't mounted on /.
<slugicide> oops
<Jordan_U> slugicide, Did you make a backup copy?
<evri2> well thank you fuzzy_logic.But i used Pardus(another Linux Distrubition made by TURKS).My cpu can use Cool and Queit there.But this dist have only 32bit kernel.Should I use 32bit Ubuntu too?Do you think this will fix it?You know there is lots of problems in 64 bit ubuntu.
<GeekMaster1> I have a .bin and .cue image file for a movie that I would like to mount a virtual DVD ROM for in Ubuntu. Can someone help me achieve this?
<jpsamara> how can I make my evolution learn spam? i've marked a lot of spam.... but it didn't learn anything
<slugicide> Jordan, I just need it to be recognized.  It doesn't mount.
<Jordan_U> slugicide, Sorry, that was for magnethead
<dredhammer> theres a script to have virtual drives
<slugicide> Ah, OK.
<Jordan_U> magnethead,  Did you make a backup copy?
<willarizona> Having a problem booting from a live 7.0.4 dvd i made. For whatever reason it just pretty much sits there after i try to start ubuntu. Black screen. Been that way for about 20 mins. I dont suppose anyone has ideas? :P
<Tmi> levander might be, when I think of it most i delete is from my usb drive, so it might be like you say
<Pirate_Hunter> FLannel: thanx fixed everything if you're still on
<Meiokilo> tem brasileiro aki ?
<magnethead> no i didn't. I knew i should have saved a copy to my jump drive but stupidly didnt
<levander> jpsamara: I just use gmail.  It's the only spam filter that I know doesn't eat valid emails when it's looking for spam.
<harisamin> Flannel: are u there?
<Flannel> harisamin: I am.  Why?
<Jordan_U> magnethead, If you know what driver it needs run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<magnethead> it's the nvidia driver
<Pirate_Hunter> Can someone tell me how to read .daa file on unbuntu isn't there a version of Poweriso/magiciso for unbuntu?
<harisamin> Flannel: i intiially did...like i said i was running ubuntu on this earlier...but not anymore...i tried several alternate cds and it just would stop at that same place with a debootstrap error
<fuzzy_logic> evri2: i don't have any experience with 64-bit processors.. i'm sure 32bit will not do any harm.. only the performance is better if you would use 64bit
<magnethead> for a nvidia geforce fx 5500
<GeekMaster1>  I have a .bin and .cue image file for a movie that I would like to mount a virtual DVD ROM for in Ubuntu
<levander> Tmi: you've noticed that if you click "Open" on the Wastebasket, and then click on "Empty the Wastebasket" in there, it works?
<Jordan_U> magnethead, Ok, then when it asks be sure to choose "nvidia" ( not "nv" )
<harisamin> Flannel: what was the page for some alternate install methods....do any of them work for PPC?
<jpsamara> levander: yeah i use gmail too. and i know that it fetches pop from other accounts... but i use it for some mailboxes...
<magnethead> ok
<Tmi> levander no idae :D
<Tmi> idea
<Flannel> harisamin: have you tried the Desktop CD?  They all should work regardless of the platform (well, except from windows)
<soundray> willarizona: what's the last thing it did before showing you the black screen?
<magnethead> what else will i have to do after that?
<Flannel> !install | harisamin
<ubotu> harisamin: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<dredhammer> GeekMaster1 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87369
<levander> GeekMaster1: "mount -t iso9660 -o loop /mnt" is how you do it for CD's.  Figure out what filesystem for DVD's, and replace iso9660 with it.
<magnethead> note that i have to reboot to get to terminal so it would help alot if i know everthign before rebooting
<Jordan_U> magnethead, And I think that the nvidia drivers come with a graphical tool to set up external monitors ( and TV out ) one you are back in X try nvidia-settings ( that may not be the right command though )
<blanky> !mountwindows
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<foug> i had beryl running under gnome, but i switched to KDE just now and beryl isn't set up. Where do i go to enable it?
<dredhammer> for some strange reason nautilus does not show a preview thumbnail for my ogg movie files any way to enable this?
<harisamin> Flannel: the desktop cd goes to  the circle loading cursor...i can move it and everything....but i dotn hear the startup soiund and it jsut sayts on teh brown screen...doesnt load anything else
<Pirate_Hunter>  Can someone tell me how to read .daa file on unbuntu isn't there a version of Poweriso/magiciso for unbuntu?
<Jordan_U> magnethead, It will just ask for what resolutions you want supported
<magnethead> so once i run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh and choose nvidia it should reset my xorg.conf file so that i can boot again?
<Jordan_U> magnethead, Yup
<taa> how to get the latest verskion of emacs please ?
<zabin> foug: i think you would have to reinstall beryl at least that would be easiest because you installed beryl before you had that differerent gdm installed...
<magnethead> ok thanks i'll try that.
<Jordan_U> magnethead, And if you don't even want to reboot you can just run: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<soundray> taa: the latest packaged one you get with 'sudo apt-get install emacs-snapshot'
<GeekMaster1> levander: I'm sorry, it's an ISO. The iso is "/media/sdb1/Videos/Movies/LOST_IN_TRANSLATION.ISO" What is the command if I want to run that movie?
<taa> soundray ty
<levander> GeekMaster1: i'm not sure, i don't play dvd's
<soundray> taa: but it's pre-release. If you want the released emacs22, you have to wait for a backport or for gutsy.
<Jordan_U> GeekMaster1, You may need to mount the iso file
<willarizona> soundray: did you get any of my messages?
<taa> soundray i'll install the snap-shot and remove it later
<soundray> willarizona: no
<GeekMaster1> jordan_u: how do I mount that ISO? What is the command?
<Jordan_U> !iso | GeekMaster1
<ubotu> GeekMaster1: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<soundray> taa: for me the snapshot is very stable
<taa> soundray for me too :) ty
<willarizona> soundray: sigh. okay, well anyway i boot from the 7.0.4 dvd. i picked the first option to start or install ubuntu. after that it says it is loading the kernel, screen goes blank, nothing. no drive activity or anything
<harisamin> flannel u still there?
<GeekMaster1> OK
<soundray> willarizona: have you tried the safe graphics option?
<GeekMaster1> Thanks
<willarizona> soundray: i do have xp installed on this machine.  yes, same thing.. nothing happens. just a blank screen
<Jordan_U> willarizona, Have you tried the alternate install CD?
<nelsonuwp> does anyone know how to reset my ipod shuffle in linux, becasue I cant use the ipod updater
<johnnyg> johnny@toucan:/media/usbdisk/rsync-backup$ rsync -arvu /home /etc /opt .building file list ... rsync: opendir "/home/lost+found" failed: Permission denied (13)
<johnnyg> rsync error: received SIGINT, SIGTERM, or SIGHUP (code 20) at rsync.c(242) [receiver=2.6.8] 
<willarizona> jordan.. no i havent. what is that :P
<Flannel> harisamin: that's odd indeed.  debboostrap error occurs when on the alt CD?
<johnnyg> is the plus sign throwing things off?
<IndyGunFreak> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<Jordan_U> !alternate | willarizona
<ubotu> willarizona: please see above
<willarizona> jordan: i just downloaded the one from the ubuntu main page. 7/04
<harisamin> Flannel: yes
<willarizona> i would hardly consider myself an expert :(
<willarizona> but i can try
<dredhammer> for some strange reason nautilus does not show a preview thumbnail for my ogg movie files any way to enable this?
<Jordan_U> willarizona, It also often works when the LiveCD doesn't.
<soundray> willarizona: it's not much harder. You can always ask here for advice.
<willarizona> is it a seperate package altogether? is it on the live cd?
<evri2> fuzzy_logic: Last question.Is there any way to change 64bit ubuntu into 32bit?Or do i have to clean install?I have so slow connection.I don't want to download packets again and again. :)
<Jordan_U> willarizona, Seperate CD
<soundray> willarizona: no, it is a separate CD iso.
<willarizona> ok i will look for it. thank you guys :)
<Jordan_U> willarizona, It is half impossible to find now unless you know where to look ( website redesign )
<Flannel> willarizona: There's a checkbox at the bottom of the download page.  Jordan_U.
<nelsonuwp> is there a linux ipod updater?
<sigterm9> evri2: I am afraid that it is not possible
<fuzzy_logic> evri2: i'm sorry.. i don't know.. i don't have any experiences with 64bit..
<evri2> sigterm9: Thx.  I think another day is wasted blaaa.I think i will start installing now.Thx guys
<bung> ?? xfce
<vzduch> Jordan_U: the alternate installer image?
<soundray> evri2: what's the problem with your 64bit system?
<bung> hey i see xfce4.3.99 in synaptic, but i thought 4.4 was stable already, anyone know?
<Jordan_U> Flannel, Oh, is that new? I always just went to http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<willarizona> thanks guys, i found it. downloading it now :)
<mike> is it easy to get avi's to work in ubuntu?
<mEck0> is it possible to compile c++ apps in vim/gvim?
<sigterm9> mike3_: yes it is, with automatic installer of codecs
<Flannel> Jordan_U: yeah, finally got around to responding to my bug report ;)
<IndyGunFreak> mike: install w32 codecs
<vzduch> mEck0: Vim is not a compiler, it's an editor
<evri2> NO Cool'N Quiet Feature and I have use generic kernel not the kernel made for AMD (K8 kernel)  Soundray:
<erat123> Does anyone know of an open source alternative to citrix or terminal services?
<soundray> evri2: the generic kernel is just fine. ubotu knows more details:
<bung> IndyGunFreak: whats the package name for those?
<Flannel> evri2: There are no k8 kernels anymore.  Generic kernel has all the optomizations built in.
<soundray> !generic > evri2
<IndyGunFreak> !codecs | bung
<ubotu> bung: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<soundray> evri2: by cool'n quiet, do you mean frequency scaling?
<sigterm9> evri2: ubuntu can use cool'n'quiet...
<sigterm9> evri2: actually, it is nothing more than changing the clock on the fly, ubuntu uses the "dynamic clock scheme"
<evri2> Well you know that panel apllication which show cpu's MHZ?
<evri2> It always stuck at 1.6ghz.
<Arenlor> A lot of times while viewing youtube on firefox it crashes the browser and I've no idea why, I've not done anything to customize it beyond adblock plus
<evri2> I wouldn't mind if this is a normal PC but a laptop must decrease it's clock to save life time
<soundray> evri2: there may be a process that hogs the CPU and prevents frequency scaling.
<soundray> evri2: check by running 'top' in the terminal.
<sigterm9> evri2: there are numerous problems with laptops, unfortunately
<Jordan_U> Arenlor, The flash plugin is buggy, nothing possible to do about it but nag Adobe :(
<sldkfj> evri2, sometimes if you remove that applet and add another one it responds, might jsut be buggish
<evri2> well i use -noapic and nolapic for kernel
<Arenlor> Jordan_U thanks, will do
<evri2> otherwise it is normal fresh ubuntu install
<sigterm9> evri2: maybe that is the reason
<evri2> still no response
<Jordan_U> evri2, That is why you have no frequency scaling then :)
<evri2> but there is no problem deceting dual core
<soundray> evri2: what about top output?
<evri2> well i am not ubuntu right know for some reasons
<evri2> :)
<schreck> n00b question for you... I am trying to install Ubuntu Desktop Fiesty and am getting X server errors on install... "Screens found, but none have a usable configuration"...what am i doing wrong?
<theshado1> what package has svn in it?
<Vich> hmm
<Flannel> theshado1: subversion
<Jordan_U> evri2, I am pretty sure that frequency scaling is part of apic
<soundray> theshado1: subversion
<Vich> I have an ati radeon x800
<soundray> Jordan_U: no, it isn't
<soundray> Jordan_U: apic != acpi
<evri2> Ok i will remove it
<theshado1> Flannel: ok, but according to apt-get subversion isn't a valid package
<Vich> and have tried using both fglrx and the default driver
<soundray> evri2: no, the boot options aren't causing your problem.
<Jordan_U> soundray, Oh, thanks
<evri2> but i also want you to know that without these paramaters i couldn't install ubuntu.It always hangs.
<Vich> the default offers direct rendering (seemingly needed for beryl)
<Vich> whilst the other does not
<soundray> evri2: which version of ubuntu?
<Vich> and alternatively compiz doesn't seem to work well with the default driver that works well with beryl :S
<evri2> 7.04  (only paramaters nolapic and noapic)  I tried 6.06 and 6.10 too.Both needs these paramaters
<uptownben> How can I remove all the unwanted packages from my XUBUNTU install? like getting rid of all the games..
<evri2> however there are lots and lots of problems in 6.06 and 6.10 even if i use these paramters.
<evri2> it hangs while shutting down
<evri2> or freeze in the middle of sth
<vzduch> uptownben: uninstall them
<evri2> but it is k now in 7.04
<evri2> just this feature
<Flannel> TheShadow: What version of ubuntu are you using?
<evri2> cool and quiet
<evri2> bugs me
<dredhammer> for some strange reason nautilus does not show a preview thumbnail for my ogg movie files any way to enable this?
<soundray> evri2: have you tried 7.04 without noapic and nolapic?
<Jordan_U> Vich, fglrx will not work with Compiz or Beryl without XGL ( and XGL is a hack IMHO ) So I would stick to "ati"
<uptownben> so should I click the start button then choose control panel and unistall?  ;)
<sigterm9> evri2: I have also a very buggy laptop - Asus A6Tc - but, I solved it with different parameters
<Vich> thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> Vich, np
<Vich> xgl is a hack?
<Flannel> TheShadow: your sources.list must be messed up.  Since it is, and always has been.  You don't have the main repository.
<evri2> well
<Vich> lol
<uptownben> I should just use aptitude then?  or is there a ubuntu specific tool?
<evri2> i will go and check it soundray
<TheShadow> Flannel: ok thanks
<Vich> I'm still a bit clueless as to what xgl and aiglx is
<sigterm9> evri2: pci=assign-busses acpi_use_timer_override apicmaintimer are my parameters
<schreck> I am trying to install Ubuntu Desktop Fiesty and am getting X server errors on install... "Screens found, but none have a usable configuration"...how can I fix this?
<evri2> but i am %60-70 sure that i won't be able to open ubuntu :p
<Flannel> uptownben: aptitude/apt-get is the ubuntu method
<Flannel> TheShadow: if you pastebin your sources.list, I can help you figure out what's funky
<sigterm9> evri2: try em
<mongolai> schreck, what video card do you have?
<soundray> evri2: I had to use these options previously, but not since 7.04
<uptownben> Flannel: thats what I'll be doing then..  ;)
<evri2> sigterm: thx i will try that too.Is your laptop AMD or Intel based?
<vzduch> uptownben: either aptitude, or 'apt-get remove [--purge]  $pkgname' or 'aptitude remove $pkgname' or 'aptitude purge $pkgname' on the cmdline
<sigterm9> AMD Turion 64x2
<Jordan_U> Vich, Yeah, AIGLX is built into Xorg, and there is a reason why Ubuntu doesn't use XGL even though sabdafl is pushing for Desktop Effects
<evri2> alright! :p
<evri2> same thx i will try that too
<sigterm9> yeah
<evri2> so you are able to use cool and quiet?
<uptownben> thanks again ...
<sigterm9> yes
<sigterm9> i am actually running at 800Mhz
<soundray> evri2: I always have been
<soundray> evri2: you should refer to it as frequency scaling so people know what you're talking about
<sigterm9> evri2: so, come on and try it
<evri2> k i will go and try them both.Thanks. soundray: and sigterm
<mongolai> does anyone know chat the chmod +x bit does on .mp3's
<mongolai> *what*
<Jordan_U> mongolai, Why are you trying to make mp3's executable?
<soundray> mongolai: the executable bit has no effect on a data file.
<magnethead> Jordan: there is no nvidia choice on that command.
<mongolai> I'm not trying to make it that way, I just noticed some of my files were u+x. Just curious.
<vzduch> mongolai: do you have a FAT32 partition?
<Jordan_U> magnethead, Oh, have you used Restricted Manager to install the proprietary nvidia drivers?
<soundray> mongolai: they tend to be that when you've copied them from a non-Linux filesystem
<vzduch> or a USB medium formatted w/ FAT32?
<nblracer> im upgrading my ubuntu, and my debconf crashed on me when re configering bugzilla
<mongolai> perhaps the files originated on a FAT-type.
<debaserdz> couldo someone help me with a ssh and sftp problem???
<mongolai> oh. that's interesting
<nblracer> now the whole updating thing is hanging, what should i do?
<vzduch> because FAT32 doesn't handle file modes, there every file is rwx
<soundray> debaserdz: you need to say what the problem is before anyone can answer that question.
<mongolai> Ahh. Yea that does make sense.
<brainstrom> !ask | devaserdz
<ubotu> devaserdz: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<CaptainMorgan> anyone familiar with apc ups's ? in Prefs -> Power Management -> On Ups Power, I check off Enable Ups Discharge Alarm then I hit close.. when I reopen that same menu the option is not checked.. what's going on? I have restarted the apc service a couple of times.. but it's still unchecked whenever I look at it
<debaserdz> soundray: its difficult to explain
<soundray> debaserdz: try your best
<Jordan_U> magnethead, Ok, then use "nv" for now, but if you want tv out it is most likely to work if you enable the "nvidia" driver through System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<nblracer> do i have to restart and restart the downling all over again
<m1r> evening
<taa> Any one can explain me how to install java sun Jdk + Skd please ? i got some errors when havin both jdk and sdk
<soundray> nblracer: no, the downloaded packages will still be in the cache.
<Jordan_U> taa, Did you install them from the repositories?
<taa> i've isntalled bin + jdk + sdk and i'm not able to install doc
<soundray> nblracer: run 'dpkg --configure -a' when you've rebooted
<magnethead> ok i chose nv since it was close and it said it overwrote, have nt booted to ubuntu to get an answer yet....will do so now
<asdqwezxcdsf> is there anybody here who might know something about why the sound isn't working in lxDoom or games under wine?
<taa> Jordan_U yes is did
<taa> Jordan_U used synaptic for the installation
<m1r> is there a posibility to read bios password with some tools  ?
<debaserdz>  i can connect to a server in office whitout problems, but in my home i cant do it. i use sftp and ssh
<debaserdz> the errors are:
<nblracer> soundray i open the temernial window for the updater and did a q enter, it went to the next task
<liquiddoom> <debaserdz>: There could be an NAT firewall or such in the way
<debaserdz> usuario1@pepe:~$ ssh -l usuario2 pinito.decordoba.es
<nblracer> but how can i bring up the bugzilla server config again?
<debaserdz> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<debaserdz> usuario1@pepe:~$ sftp usuario2@pinito.decordoba.es
<debaserdz> Connecting to pinito.decordoba.es...
<debaserdz> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<debaserdz> Couldn't read packet: Connection reset by peer
<Flannel> !paste | debaserdz
<ubotu> debaserdz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<soundray> debaserdz: are you the administrator of the server?
<Jordan_U> m1r, Many manufacturers have default passwords that can be used to unlock your BIOS ( which sort of defeats the purpose but lets them deal with people complaining that they lost their password )
<debaserdz> soundray: no
<asdqwezxcdsf> could i even have an answer?
<soundray> debaserdz: I think you will have to tell them about the problem
<nj786> how can i get firefox 2 on ubuntu
<mongolai> asdqwezxcdsf, I really don't know about wine. Do you know what sound server it's set up to use?
<m1r> jordan_u , this is gericom materpiece, german laptop, i dont know german , so no help on goolge can be found :/
<Jordan_U> asdqwezxcdsf, Does lxDoom use OSS ?
<debaserdz> soundray: ok, thank you
<soundray> asdqwezxcdsf: if you don't get an answer, that means that nobody knows.
<liquiddoom> !firefox  | <nj786>
<asdqwezxcdsf> ok
<asdqwezxcdsf> sound is working everywhere else
<nj786> liquid doom?
<nj786> firefox 2?
<dotpavan> debaserdz, server seems to be down (non-responsive to ping requests)
<liquiddoom> nj786: Ubotu messed up on me
<soundray> nj786: are you on dapper?
<nj786> dapper?
<debaserdz> dotpavan: the server is ficticious
<Jordan_U> m1r, I know some german, have you just lost your bios password?
<dotpavan> debaserdz, :D
<mongolai> asdqwezxcdsf, have you checked the WINE FAQS and support on their website?
<asdqwezxcdsf> i used "sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2debian-all" this to get the sound working...
<asdqwezxcdsf> it worked
<asdqwezxcdsf> but
<debaserdz> dotpavan: thank you anyway
<liquiddoom> Ugh... my server is spitting out DMA timeout errors
<asdqwezxcdsf> after a reboot it stopped working again
<dotpavan> debaserdz, the admin might have filtered some connections
<liquiddoom> Is there any kernel options to disable DMA?
<m1r> jordan_u , b4 several years, when i bought laptop , its screen got broken, and today i found replacemnt screen, so i have forgot what i put as password :/
<asdqwezxcdsf> i tried reinstalling that but nothing
<Paddy_EIRE> is there any good free realistic modern set fps games out there
<debaserdz> dotpavan, it seem it
<Paddy_EIRE> like *free
<asdqwezxcdsf> and sound in enemy territory is not working either
<mongolai> asdqwezxcdsf, it seems like the SDL sound layer isn't configured properly. Unfortunately I don't know much, if anything about this.
<m1r> jordan_u , this thing have phoenix bios
<debaserdz> dotpavan, i thought that there was a problem with my pc
<asdqwezxcdsf> is there anybody who might know?
<schreck> mongolai: I honestly don't know what vid card I have... prolly 5 years old
<Jordan_U> m1r, Can you get at the cmos battery?
<nelsonuwp> my ipod is all jacked up, anyone up for a challenge?
<SlimeyPete> Paddy_EIRE: True Combat: Elite is free iirc
<SlimeyPete> (small-F)
<m1r> jordan_u , maybe if i try open it, but i have never opened laptops b4
<Paddy_EIRE> SlimeyPete, iirc ???
<Chicory> Are there any known errors with older Plantronics headsets and gbtsco?
<SlimeyPete> Paddy_EIRE: if I remember correctly
<Jordan_U> nelsonuwp, I don't know if it is possible in Linux ( maybe through wine? ) but if you have a Windows machine or a mac you can reset the firmware
<mongolai> asdqwezxcdsf, try googling WINE sdl config and see what you come up with.
<debaserdz> dotpavan, is possible that administrator have banned all ips except from office
<Paddy_EIRE> how about a n64 emulator
<asdqwezxcdsf> yea but it's not only wine
<mongolai> then maybe someone could help you a little better
<mongolai> *maybe*
<jsubl2> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<debaserdz> dotpavan, i have make a vpn with my office
<m1r> jordan_u , can i PM you ?
<nelsonuwp> Jordan_U: just ran over to a friends house and reset the ipod with updater.. still jacked up
<asdqwezxcdsf> some normal games aren't working either
<dotpavan> debaserdz, possible, as someone suggested above.., some univs also employ these mechanisms
<verb> guys I am in a real trouble ! I need help .... I have lost my Desktop env after installing a new kernel because the nvidia kernel modules were not configured for the new kernel ...I am talking to you from irssi ...what can I do? please help
<mongolai> schreck, what does lspci say about your vid card?
<ReServe2> I am trying to make a ghost recovery DVD, but I keep getting errors in destination. I use this command for ghost: GHOST.EXE -clone,MODE=pload,SRC=%CDROM%:\IMAGE.GHO:1,DST=1:1 What is wrong?
<Jordan_U> m1r, http://www.uktsupport.co.uk/reference/biosp.htm
<nelsonuwp> Jordan_U: it still plays music, i just cant delete or add to it using rythmbox or gtkpod
<m1r> ty m8, i check
<SlimeyPete> verb: reinstall the nvidia drivers.
<schreck> mongolai: lspci?
<Jordan_U> nelsonuwp, Is it formatted FAT32 or HFS+ ?
<nelsonuwp> FAT32
<verb> SlimeyPete:  how to do that from the command line ?
<SlimeyPete> verb: did you install the kernel from synaptic, or did you compile it yourself?
<mongolai> schreck, yea, it's a terminal command. from a terminal type in lscpi
<Jordan_U> m1r, sure, but it is best to stay in the channel where more people can see your questions
<mongolai> and look for your video card
<soundray> ReServe2: you're asking in the wrong channel
<verb> SlimeyPete:  I compiled it and built it as .deb and then installed it with dpkg
<m1r> ok jordan_u
<m1r> we stay here then :)
<mike> ick, WoW runs sloooow through Wine
<m1r> trying backdoor passes now
<ReServe2> soundray; It is ubuntu related. It is ubuntu that I am trying to auto-restore.
<SlimeyPete> verb: then you'll need to do an "apt-get install links", run links, navigate to the nvidi website and download their installer
<nelsonuwp> Jordan_U: fat32
<verb> SlimeyPete: can't I install the ones in the repos ?
<SlimeyPete> verb: you'll need to use the nvidia installer rather than the ubuntu package as the package ill be configured for the official ubuntu kernel
<mongolai> verb, can you edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and put vesa for the driver?
<SlimeyPete> *will
<soundray> ReServe2: try using partimage instead of commercial hoarderware ghost.
<verb> mongolai: yes I can do that
<SlimeyPete> verb: the nvidia installer, on the other hand, will fit the module into your custom kernel
<SlimeyPete> at least, that's the theory ;)
<verb> mongolai:  I can through dpkg  --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<m1r> jordan_u , nothing passed from that passes :/
<ReServe2> soundray; I think it has something to do with ubuntu using more than one partition.
<Jordan_U> verb, Did you compile your own kernel or did you just get a kernel upgrade from Ubuntu?
<mongolai> verb,  did you try that already?
<fuzzy_logic> hi people.. what do you think is the best p2p client for ubuntu?
<bastid_raZor> every time i update nVidia kernel i have to reinstall the driver
<ReServe2> soundray; I dont have time to start with a new system at this point.
<verb> mongolai:  No
<liquiddoom> <fuzzy_logic>: Frostwire?
<SlimeyPete> verb: before using the nvidia instaler you should "sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx"
<mongolai> give it a shot !
<SlimeyPete> that'll get rid of the ubuntu package
<ReServe2> soundray; It must work with ghost.
<fuzzy_logic> bastid_raZor: me too.. that's really stupid, i get sick and tired of it.. they should do something about that..
<mongolai> what SlimeyPete  said^^
<soundray> ReServe2: my prediction is you're just wasting your valuable time by asking for help with ghost here.
<fuzzy_logic> liquiddoom: thank i will take a look at it
<verb> SlimeyPete: Are you sure I can't continue with the ones in the repo?
<ReServe2> soundray; where can I ask?
<Jordan_U> verb, If you are using the generic kernel then you *should* use the ubuntu packages instead of envy, then you won't ever have kernel upgrade problems
<slugicide> How do I launch hotkeys gui?
<soundray> ReServe2: I don't know
<verb> Jordan_U: no , as I said , I compiled it myself the "debian way"
<Jordan_U> verb, Ok, missed that
<bastid_raZor> i think soon all will be good, Since Dell no offers *buntu as an OS.. things will start to look up for linux and driver support
<soundray> slugicide: System-Preferences-Keyboard shortcuts
<bastid_raZor> now
<slugicide> thanks!
<SlimeyPete> verb: yes, certain. They will only work with the official ubuntu kernels.
<soundray> bastid_raZor: please discuss this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jordan_U> verb, There is a command for using envy from a terminal though, try "apropos envy"
<mongolai> slugicide, is System/Preferences/Keyboard Shortcuts what you're after/
<mongolai> soundray got to it first
<mongolai> hehe
<slugicide> Double thanks.
<verb> Jordan_U:  isn't envy just for ATI cards?
<Jordan_U> verb, No, it is actually origionaly for nvidia cards
<mike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6Px_zCyAiU
<schreck> mongolai: VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corp NV11 [GeForce 2  MX/MX 400
<mongolai> could you all give me a quick run-down on what envy is?
<mike> w00t got beryl workign!
<soundray> !envy | mongolai
<Jordan_U> verb, That is why it's called "envy" :)
<ubotu> mongolai: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<mongolai> lol
<mongolai> ok then
<verb> Jordan_U: I see ...thanks for the help :)
<tV2> hi
<mongolai> schreck, if you have to edit xorg.conf use driver "nv"
<Eltimbalino> Hi all
<mongolai> it's a generic nvidia driver, and it will most likely work
<schreck> how do you do that while installing?
<tV2> I have down my system
<tV2> ;/
<verb> SlimeyPete mongolai Thanks for your help :)
<kdiggdy> is there a good dark mac os x theme?
<SlimeyPete> verb: no problem
<Smuggle> Hello all!
<Eltimbalino> I have just installed Ubuntu on my computer. It looks like it could be really good.
<mongolai> verb np
<Smuggle> Somebody can tell me where can i change the main menu text color on gnome?
<testify> I bought a dlink DWL AG530 today and I'm trying to get it to work on Feisty
<Jordan_U> kdiggdy, IMHO, there are no good themes that emulate other OS's but try: http://www.taimila.com/osx-guide-2.php
<sldkfj> kdiggdy, visit, http://www.gnome-look.org
<Eltimbalino> I have logged on here, hoping that someone might know about mounting hard drives
<kdiggdy> i have those but cant find one with black bars and stuff
<testify> Do I have to get into ndiswrapper?
<soundray> Eltimbalino: what filesystem(s) is/are on your hard drive?
<Eltimbalino> Am I in the right room for asking questions about hard drive mounting?
<Jordan_U> Eltimbalino, What drive do you need to mount? External drives should mount automatically when plugged in.
<tV2> "unable to correct dependencies" :/
<Eltimbalino> I have a partitioned drive to run Micro$soft as well
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | Eltimbalino
<ubotu> Eltimbalino: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Eltimbalino> I also have another partion that is Fat32
<m1r> jordan_u , pm
<whta> anyone here have luck getting epsxe to run properly?
<sldkfj> everybody wants black, sheesh
<soundray> !fat32 | Eltimbalino
<ubotu> Eltimbalino: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<tV2> Men, I have done dist-upgrade and that shit is down ;/
<marsje> hi, is there a way I can influence how my mp3s are tagged with sound-juicer? it seems to generate utf-16 tags whch my player does not understand...
<nomic> what command do i use to find the ubuntu version i am running? pls
<Eltimbalino> Thanks, I will have a look now.
<sldkfj> and you know what Henry Ford said....
<soundray> !language | tV2
<ubotu> tV2: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<dotpavan> !version > nomic
<nomic> ty
<sldkfj> "You can have any color as long as it's black."  ...computers have over a million and they still want black.
<twister> I get "error 29: disk write error" trying to start ubuntu in grub. Same thing happens when I try the windows partition. I tried reinstalling ubuntu but that didnt work because i couldnt write to the disk. after resetting bios to defaults i got the splash screen for ubuntu showing how it was loading but then it went black and i got several error texts about I/O and sectors and ext3. yesterday...
<twister> ...the computer worked fine, i tried plugging in an ipod and an external harddrive, then i turned off the computer and went to sleep, when i turned it on again it was like this. any ideas_
<Consty> Can anyone tell me why gFTP freaks out whenever downloading more than one file at a time?  Anyone have any other suggestions for good GTK based FTP clients?
<nomic> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<soundray> twister: that sounds like a very sick disk. Hope you have a backup.
<schreck> mongolai: Is there a switch when installing that changes the driver?
<soundray> schreck: the installer should use nv by default.
<schreck> I am getting X server errors when I install using a geforce  2
<twister> soundray: i have all my important stuff on the other hds, this was only for the OS fortunately. But isnt it a bit weird that it died just like that overnight with no warning_
<dotpavan> Consty, 'freaks out'? what exactly do you do and what happens?
<slugicide> how do I set preferred music player?
<nomic> lsb_release-a doesn't work to give me the kernel version number i'm in xubuntu
<imbecile> if i wanted to reinstall java how would i do that?
<mongolai> schreck, could you explain your original problem again. My chat back-buffer it too short
<nelsonuwp> where the hell does wine install a fileto
<nomic> how do i get the kernel version number pls?
<soundray> twister: it is, and I'm not suggesting to give up yet. Just in case it is really dying, try and get any important data off before it does.
<dotpavan> nomic, there is space before -a
<nomic> argh dotpavan
<nomic> ok ty
<schreck> I am trying to install Ubuntu Desktop Fiesty and am getting X server errors on install... "Screens found, but none have a usable configuration"
<soundray> nomic: uname -a for the kernel version
<nomic> cool!
<nomic> ty
<mongolai> schilling, is that even when booting into the live_cd?
<jcw122> Hello everyone, I'm having a problem with shutting down
<nelsonuwp> anyone know why i get a service error when I try to use ipod updater with wine?
<mongolai> not schilling
<Flannel> nelsonuwp: ~/.wine/drive_c/ I believe.  It's all inside the .wine directory in your omedir
<liquiddoom> <jcw122>: What's the problem?
<mongolai> schreck, on the live cd?
<nelsonuwp> thanks flannel
<jcw122> liquiddoom, it starts shuttong down, but the screen stays black and the machine does not turn off
<jcw122> is that supposed to happen?
<taa> after installing java bin + jre + jdk without any error, i can't find jdk dir, it's like if it wasnt installed
<taa> any one using java sun developpement kit please ?
<liquiddoom> <jcw122>: Not sure about how to solve that, perhaps someone else knows.
<whta> anyone here have luck getting epsxe to run properly?
<taa> no, i should find both jdk and jre folders
<jcw122> liquiddoom, thanks anyway
<schreck> live cd? i am just trying to install the gui version of ubuntu
<colbert> I have mounted a partition but don't appear to have permission to write to it, how can I fix this ?
<soundray> taa: /usr/lib/j2se/ ?
<mongolai> taa, in a terminal do a: sudo updatedb then a locate java and you should find it
<evri2> hi again
<dotpavan> schreck, monitor info?
<soundray> evri2: hi
<mongolai> schreck, yea, I know. When you put the cd in, it boots to a live cd first. Is this where you are having problems?
<evri2> I couldn't even boot ubuntu without noapic and nolapic
<tV2> shit is not a casual word ;/
<luisbg> in a laptop, how do I deactivate the right clicking when hitting the trackpad hard? it is really annoying to me
<evri2> tried 3 times each command
<evri2> first without anything
<evri2> second only with nolapic
<evri2> third only with noapic
<taa> soundray non meme pas
<norman> anyone having problem with mplayer cant get it to see my dvd drive ,check my fstab ok
<soundray> evri2: sorry...
<evri2> fourth the commands that sb gived me(sorry cannot remember your nickname)
<evri2> nvm thx anyway
<taa> oops, no it doesnt exist
<taa> soundray as i sais i instanned java 1.6 bin + jre + jdk using synaptic
<taa> soundray and i cant see what's wring
<maximal_> taa: /usr/share/java ?
<soundray> taa: you can get a list of files installed with a package with 'dpkg -L packagename' in terminal
<taa> maximal_ /usr/share/java contains only libintl.jar  openoffice !
<soundray> evri2: can you tell me the make and model of your laptop? Just so I know what to avoid ;)
<norman> had  the same the same problem in edgy now fiesty on my laptop and desktop
<Zenji> ehe
<evri2> HP Pavillion DV6062EA
<soundray> evri2: you might look up installation reports on http://tuxmobil.org/mylaptops.html
<taa> maximal_ i really need java but donne what's happening
<mongolai> taa, look in /us/lib/jvm and usr/bin
<kdiggdy> my frostwire loads up a gray screen everytime i start it up anyway to fix it?
<mongolai> */usr/lib/jvm*
<taa> mongolai (/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java only
<Eltimbalino> Jordan, Soundray, Ubotu  Thanks for your help. The script ran fine from the terminal and I now have access to 30G instead of 2G. It was easy to follow the instructions
<kdiggdy> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<taa> mongolai i dont know why the sdk isnt installed
<johnnyg> I am preparing to reinstall ubuntu on my T60p thinkpad. I have backed up my home directory. Does this mean that my thunderbird emails are backed up? How can I tell?
<Flannel> taa: check out the files that the jdk installs: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=sun-java6-jdk&version=feisty&arch=i386
<soundray> Eltimbalino: glad it worked. Thanks for the feedback.
<mongolai> hmmm. did you use the ubuntu or deb instalation methods?
<kdiggdy> anyone on frostwire?
<mongolai> or something else?
<evri2> soundray: Btw i cannot run the chess program in 3d format which came with default installation.It says install OpenGL python bindings and the GtkGLExT Python bindings.I think these are packages that i need to install.Because i have nvidia's driver from repositories.
<Consty> dotpavan: When you download more than one file at a time it'll sometimes stall file transfers just sit there
<dotpavan> kdiggdy, it is java based, is your java set up fine?
<IndyGunFreak> kdiggdy: i had nothin but probs with frostwire and feisty
<Consty> dotpavan: It's all jacked up.
<Consty> dotpavan: Happens with 3 other friends too.. they say gFTP is worthless for bulk downloads
<kdiggdy> java looks all fine
<maximal_> taa: did you install sun-java6-jdk?
<kdiggdy> and i do have frostwire in fiesty
<taa> maximal_ yes
<Eltimbalino> I am really happy. I almost feel like crying. I came from Amiga (land) and used to love it till my old system failed and I went Windows/Intel.
<mongolai> one person has java fine, the other not so much...
<IndyGunFreak> kdiggdy: have you considered just using limewire?
<kdiggdy> it works fine when i open it the first time then i close it and \kill does not work
<kdiggdy> limewire wont work
<Eltimbalino> I feel almost like I am coming home again and the madness is ending
<kdiggdy> i have amd 86_84
<kdiggdy> they only have it for i386
<dotpavan> Consty, you could try kde based ftp clients, like kbear
<schreck> dotpavan: tried 2 moniters, gateway vivitron15 and my samsung 32' HD TV
<mongolai> Eltimbalino, I agree 8D
<IndyGunFreak> kdiggdy: ok.
<Consty> dotpavan: I hate QT.
<taa> maximal_ apt-get install says that i've the latest version !
<schreck> mongolai: the prob is after I choose to install, the live cd works fine
<norman> frostwire works fine for me on my three boxes
<mongolai> schreck, Ok. that helps a litle
<maximal_> taa:  go into synaptic and look for the package
<[[Lucho32] ] > buenas noches/dias
<maximal_> taa: then look under properties for installed files
<soundray> evri2: try installing or reinstalling python-opengl
<IndyGunFreak> norman: i don't know what it was., i had nothing butprobs with it under Feisty on my PC and on my laptop.\
<dotpavan> !es>[[Lucho32] ] 
<mongolai> schreck, what system are you running right now?
<IndyGunFreak> i got sick of it, and went with limewire.
<GrubChub> Howdy peeps, is there anyway to put a link to the File Browser on my desktop?
<IndyGunFreak> GrubChub: yeah, drag the icon from your menu to your desktop
<schreck> installing on a compaq presario
<norman> works on my acer laptop and gateway desktops
<mongolai> wow IndyGunFreak that's much easier than what I did!
<IndyGunFreak> norman: go figure.. it worked great for me in Edgy, feisty though,no dice.
<GrubChub> I'm not sure where the icon would be located Indy
<IndyGunFreak> mongolai: lol
<taa> maximal_ this what i'm doing, sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre sun-java6-jdk
<mongolai> LOL
<[[Lucho32] ] > ok, sorry
<taa> maximal_ all seems to be already isntalled !
<soundray> Eltimbalino: beware, the madness may just be preparing to ambush you ;)
<IndyGunFreak> GrubChub: not the icon, the program icon, Applications/Internet, then drag the firefox icon to your desktop
<norman> my roblem is mplayer
<GrubChub> it's usually launched by selecting home form places
<maximal_> taa:  yes those are the 3 you need
<soundray> taa: have you tried dpkg -L sun-java6-bin to see where the files are?
<GrubChub> Hmm I don't see the file browser application stored there
<norman> indy have mplayer working?
<maximal_> taa:  you can see where they are installed using synaptic
<IndyGunFreak> GrubChub: Applications MENU, Internet, then drag the firefox icon to your desktop
<IndyGunFreak> norman: yeah
<GrubChub> I don't need firefox on my desktop
<schreck> mongolai: installing on a compaq presario
<maximal_> taa:  or soundray suggestion
<IndyGunFreak> then what do you want?
<GrubChub> I'd like the link to the filebrowser on my desktop
<GrubChub> like "My computer"
<mongolai> IndyGunFreak, I think GrubChub wants Nautilus, not Firefox!
<k-os> are there other irc clients than xchat,xchat-gnome, kirc, kopete, pidgin and bitchx?
<IndyGunFreak> oh file browser, i thought you said web browser.
<IndyGunFreak> my bad.
<GrubChub> hehe
<norman> never have mplayer working in fiesty or edgy
<taa> maximal_ i've installed them many times, but i still cant find when jdk is installed
<soundray> !irc > k-os, please read the private message from ubotu
<mongolai> schreck, compaqs have a long history of petty difficulties with linux. But nothing that can't be fixed.
<IndyGunFreak> GrubChub: well, same concept, goto the places menu, and drag "Computer" to your desktop
<k-os> soundray, howdid that answer my question?
<mongolai> schreck, are you on the live-cd now?
<schreck> yes
<GrubChub> hmm seems I get an invilid URI
<IndyGunFreak> invalid uri?
<soundray> k-os: re-read carefully, pay special attention to the phrase "as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu..."
<IndyGunFreak> are y ou trying to create a link
<GrubChub> Meh just to make it more familer
<mongolai> GrubChub, hit alt+f2 then type in gconf-editor
<maximal_> taa: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00
<IndyGunFreak> norman: whats the prob with Mplayer
<schreck> mongolai: yes, i have the live cd loaded
<IndyGunFreak> mongolai: forgot about that.. :)..lol
<IndyGunFreak> i was trying to do it the easy way
<mongolai> schreck, just a sec, ok?
<maximal_> taa: i've just installed it and had a look :)
<GrubChub> alrighty, have that loaded
<mongolai> GrubChub, did that thing yet?
<Zack> !install .tar.gz
<GrubChub> yep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install .tar.gz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<schreck> mongolai: no prob
<Flannel> !compile | Zack
<ubotu> Zack: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<maximal_> taa:  dpkg -L sun-java6-jdk
<soundray> norman: have you tried running 'mplayer dvd://' ?
<IndyGunFreak> Zack: what are you trying to do now?
<sstriper_007> ==>> hola a todos <<==
<sstriper_007> ==>> alguien habla espaol <<==
<mongolai> go to apps/nautilus/desktop and check off the boxes for what you want.
<IndyGunFreak> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<soundray> !es | sstriper_007
<ubotu> sstriper_007: please see above
<sstriper_007> ==>> sorry <<==
<mongolai> they're all file browser, just start in different locations
<sstriper_007> ahi?
<IndyGunFreak> soundray: kinda funny, it told him to "please see above".. in english..lol
<rabidweezle> how can I create a launcher to launch a url in firefox?
<GrubChub> AWESOME!
<GrubChub> Thatnks Mongolai!
<sstriper_007> thank you
<Jordan_U> rabidweezle, set the command to : firefox <url>
<rabidweezle> thanks
<soundray> IndyGunFreak: shall we report a bug? ;)
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<mongolai> no problemo GrubChub
<Jordan_U> rabidweezle, Looks like you can just drag the URL bar to the desktop also
<twister> How can I maximize a window using only the keyboard?
<mongolai> and be sure to check out the menu editor. You can add all kinds of things that arent there by default.
<IndyGunFreak> Zack: what are you trying to compile.
<Zack> Hey! Can someone help me install a .tar.gz source package after i have extracted it?
<soundray> twister: Alt-F10
<kitfrog> twister: ALT-F10
<mongolai> schreck, so you're in the live cd now?
<hilz> greetings. I installed x11vnc server on kubuntu 7.04. i am trying to get it to start when i boot the system, so i put the command to launch it in /etc/rc.local but it doesn't seem to work. please help!
<twister> thanks
<Jordan_U> Zack, Are you sure that you need to install from source?
<schreck> yes
<SlimeyPete> Zack: there should be a file called INSTALL or README in the package, which will tell you how
<IndyGunFreak> Zack: it all depends on what it is.
<Zack> IndyGunFreak: ok
<IndyGunFreak> what are yu trying to compile?
<mongolai> schreck, ok, can you open /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Zack> An libvisual package
<IndyGunFreak> lol, that should be fun
<Zack> IndyGunFreak: ok so once i have extracted what do i do?
<IndyGunFreak> Zack: read the readme
<Zack> there in no readme
<Jordan_U> Zack, libvisual-0.4-0 Is available in the repos
<IndyGunFreak> Zack: listen to Jordan_U thats in the repos, use it.
<Zack> ok
<schreck> mongolai: how? I dont have a boot to prompt, just to install, check cd, mem test, and boot from first hdd
<mongolai> ohhh. ok, now I see
<mongolai> wait, so how are you here on IRC?
<schreck> I am on my laptop chatting
<mongolai> is that a different computer?
<schreck> yes
<mongolai> Ohhh, sweet!
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> he's teleporting
<mongolai> is it just an old PC you want to spiff up a bit?
<Zack> Jordan: once in download from synaptic does it automatically go into affect for amarok to use?
<conn> hi, is anyone here using a dell inspiron laptop and suffering bad quality sound?
<bruenig> laptops in general have bad quality sound
<schreck> mongolai: yes, windoze took a dump and im sick of fixing it on that comp
<Zack> Thanks Guys quick fix
<schreck> you think linux on a compaq is hard, I have had to reinstall windoze about 5 times in the past year
<mongolai> schreck, so you don't care about any data that might be on that computer? If it all gets erased it's ok?
<conn> bruenig, let me clarify: bad quality sound in linux, good quality in XP
<schreck> nah, i backed it all up onto usb drive using knoppix
<mongolai> so you can erase everything and not worry?
<schreck> yes
* IndyGunFreak gives shreck a medal for being one of the few newbs smart enough to backup before installing/partitioning.., 
<mongolai> OK! That makes things *SO* much more simple!
<schreck> lol
<IndyGunFreak> schreck: you'd be amazed..lol
<dotpavan> schreck, allow install with data erased, continue, yes or no? :P
<schreck> IndyGunFreak: had too...  I have important docs
<IndyGunFreak> schreck: i know, but you should see the people here expecting users to "rescue" the systems they smoked by being careless
<mongolai> Ok then, since you have nothing to worry about, go for the first install option
<IndyGunFreak> yep, .. I think its phrased takeover an entire drive, or something like that.
<schreck> i beleive it, I'm a programmer and I hear all sorts of customers like that
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<OMgPenguin> .
<mongolai> schreck, so are you familliar with inux in general?
<mongolai> *linux* sigh
<schreck> a little, we use it at work and I have an ubuntu server running...
<mongolai> well, better yet!
<Snake007uk> hey guys, can anyone point me to a guide to get the GF6200 TC working with Compiz, everytime I try to start compiz I get a black screen, with no menu, however If I move the mouse to the menu bar at the top (which I cannot see) I start getting menu option, however screen is still black, also my monitor resolution is set to 50hz when it should be 60?
<schreck> I hit the first option,  its doing a rundown for startup, but it does say "failed to reset NO_REBOOT
<schreck> and now I have a black screen and nothing else
<mongolai> was there an option for text-install?
<schreck> everything came up as [OK] , but now I have a blank screen
<dotpavan> Snake007uk, try compiz --replace
<vzduch> for the resolution: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.. use the Advanced option when it comes to configuring the screen & indicate the horizontal and vertical frequencies, that works best.. for Compiz, don't know
<schreck> there is an option for safe graphics mode, but that is where I see the X server errors
<Flannel> mongolai: only on the alternate CD
<kekos> Hi, I would like to setup a home network with Ubuntu Feisty. I have 2 computers with Ubuntu installed. how can I do it? Thanks
<george_> cups.
<Stettin|work> I'm currently running Ubuntu 7.04 and Warcraft3 Frozen Throne. It mostly works, I can connect to cutom games fine, but if I do a reular multiplayer matchup, the game hangs at bout 95% loading. It completely locks the system can't do anything but a hard reset. Any ideas what could be wrong?
<Stettin|work> using Wine
<mongolai> what does F4 do on the initial screen? option VGA?
<vzduch> george_: CUPS is for printing
<vzduch> mongolai: yep
<george_> ah I thought he said printing
<george_> >.> like network printing
<george_> nevermind
<dotpavan> !smb > kekos
<schreck> mongolai:
<schreck> mongolai: I was hoping there was another way beside the text installer
<kekos> Stettin|work : do you know where can I find a manual to make wow works?? Thanks
<schreck> if there's not, I can d/l , burn, and use that to install
<vzduch> schreck: I remember using the text installer w/ Hoary.. it's not that complicated :)
<Stettin|work> kekos: no idea, I don't play wow
<liquiddoom> !jfs
<vzduch> way more comfy than that of Debian Woody
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Snake007uk> dotpavan no luck, its soo bloody annoying? it flicks and start
<liquiddoom> How is jfs support under ubuntu? It seems best for that I'm doing
<mongolai> well, you might have to go that way, but it could also be passing certain kernel parameters... Compaqs seem to be especially vulnerable to ACPI and APIC
<schreck> I used it when I installed ubuntu server
<mongolai> Unfortunately I can't remember the exact commands.
<jshriver> Greetings
<jshriver> Anyone know of a USB debugger?
<anon2000> does anyone know of a mirror for the flashplayer9 install file? i can't seem to download it from adobe's site, either manually or through the plugin installer thing in firefox. sometimes it downloads a few hundred kilobytes and stalls or it just doesn't start at all
<mongolai> you used this PC?
<Flannel> anon2000: flash9 is in the repositories
<liquiddoom> Okay then, jfs it is.
<kekos> Stettin|work : wow = warcraft
<anon2000> Flannel: what is it called?
<kekos> world of worldcraft?
<liquiddoom> flashplugin-nonfree
<liquiddoom> I think
<schreck> mongolai: I used windoze on that box, but havent done nix yet
<raymondjtoth> how do i boost the sound for a sigmitel sound on dell e1505
<dotpavan> Snake007uk, try this: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty/Networking#How_to_install_Samba_Server_for_files.2Ffolders_sharing_service
<raymondjtoth> ?
<Flannel> !flash | anon2000
<ubotu> anon2000: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<raymondjtoth> qny geko
<NeoGeo64> Don't attempt gaming on Linux.
<mongolai> schreck, no *nix on the particular Compaq that you are installing to now?
<george_> can anyone help me with the  Linksys WUSB54g setup for ubuntu
<NeoGeo64> Linux is not a gaming platform.
<raymondjtoth> any help
<Snake007uk> dotpavan??? why do I need to know how to setup folder sharing?
<NeoGeo64> Even Windows games that were ported to Linux to run natively have their quirks.
<george_> I cant get it to read from the live cd, and my friend wont install without knowing it will work
<mongolai> NeoGeo64, no, but it should be!
<NeoGeo64> Linux is easily stressed.
<anon2000> Flannel: that package just downloads it from adobe's server, which is my problem.. i cant seem to get it from adobe's server
<raymondjtoth> how do i boost sigmitel sound in ubuntu ?
<schreck> mongolai:  no, I have not used nix on that box yet
<schreck> ...ever
<raymondjtoth> i have a dell e1505
<anon2000> i had this problem on a previous ubuntu installation, from what i remember i just kept retrying the download about 50 times until it worked
<dotpavan> Snake007uk, sorry, I was confused with kekos, which graphics card is yours?
<mongolai> schreck, private me if you would like.
<raymondjtoth> ?
<taa> isnt there any "clean" way to install netbeans rather then to use the .bin official binray ?
<Snake007uk> dotpavan GF6200 TC 128mb
<raymondjtoth> ?
<anon2000> http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz <-- can someone please see if they can download that file? and if you can can you dcc it to me?
<jmchaffie> anyone familiar with Art of Illusion, and if so, where is a good channel? Can't find the information a few people have referred me to.
<sigterm9> NeoGeo64: I think Tremulous is better on Linux than on Windows ;)
<maximal_> I installed kubuntu-desktop in ubuntu.  How do I change from kdm back to gdm?  Can I just do a dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop?
<NeoGeo64> I've ran a game that can crash the X server, and make the system so unresponsive (even though the kernel itself didn't crash) that nothing will respond and you have to do a hard restart,
<vzduch> hmm.. could it be that flashplugin-nonfree is not cached? don't find it in /var/cache/apt/
<raymondjtoth> any one here know how to boost a dell e1505 sigmitel sound
<raymondjtoth> ?
<JoeBlacken> Hi, I haven't tried any new 64-bit version of linux. Do they have the flash and java plugin working in firefox?
<NeoGeo64> If you can't use the keyboard, you can't go to a dumb terminal and kill the processes
<GrubChub> what's the easiest way to get ubuntu AMP(ed) up?
<GrubChub> The linux part is done :P
<raymondjtoth> ?
<GrubChub> LAMP
<maximal_> raymondjtoth: in what way boost?
<GrubChub> I saw an awesome one liner
<liquiddoom> !LAMP | GrubChub>
<sigterm9> JoeBlacken: all reasonable ones doesnt
<GrubChub> :|
<raymondjtoth> max maki it louder have sound all uway up and is low still
<liquiddoom> Stupid xchat.
<raymondjtoth> cant hear dvd when i watch a movie macx
<raymondjtoth> max
<maximal_> raymondjtoth: There is a volume control on the desktop
<TeraDyne> liquiddoom, that's why I use Konversation
<liquiddoom> GrubChub: Easiest way is to check the "LAMP server" option when installing from the server edition cd
<madman91> hey guys
<raymondjtoth> max i have that all way up
<GrubChub> x_X :P
<vzduch> that's why I use irssi :>
<parsek_77> after mylaptop hibernated, it takes longer to boot. I think it still looking for disk image, how to fix this?
<GrubChub> I've already have  a lot of stuff
<GrubChub> don't want to start over :(
<madman91> I have a windows box on my network... sometimes I can see it through nautilus(with samba) sometimes I can
<liquiddoom> GrubChub: Okay
<madman91> tt
<madman91> any ideas why?
<liquiddoom> GrubChub: Hang on a sec
<GrubChub> ty doom
<maximal_> raymondjtoth: there is also a mixer app that you may need to look at
<raymondjtoth> max witch one
<raymondjtoth> mac i have sigmitel
<raymondjtoth> sounbd witch one
<parsek_77> how can I look at the messages while it's booting?
<parsek_77> or after boot
<liquiddoom> GrubChub: ....oh, wow
<Snake007uk> anyone point me to getting GF6200 TC 128mb working under ubuntu with compiz?
<madman91> Snake007uk: go to #ubuntu-effects
<madman91> Snake007uk: thats where its at :)
<liquiddoom> GrubChub: sudo aptitude install lamp-server
<liquiddoom> sudo aptitude install lamp-server
<raymondjtoth> max still here
<GrubChub> that's it!
<liquiddoom> GrubChub: Gaaaah, xchat
<vzduch> liquiddoom: where's the problem?
<miramana> raymondjtoth: alsamixer
<liquiddoom> <vzduch>: None. just my lack of copy and paste-fu
<vzduch> o0
<GrubChub> hehe
<TeraDyne> liquiddoom, if I had known about that package, I wouldn't have tried to piece my own LAMP server together
<raymondjtoth> i have it stil low
<maximal_> raymondjtoth: KMix in kubuntu
<raymondjtoth> mir
<TeraDyne> package by package
<raymondjtoth> i have ubuntu
<GrubChub> 0kb :O|
<liquiddoom> <TeraDyne>: When I did it before, I got it working with a few packages and one configuration file change. but now, weeeee
<GrubChub> no packages matching that name
<parsek_77> how can I look boot messages after booting?
<raymondjtoth> max and mir i have that one mir sed and still low
<gaten> parsek_77: dmesg
<maximal_> raymondjtoth: yes i do to but atm i'm testing the kubuntu desktop
<vzduch> TeraDyne: basic rule: if you look for something, 1st look it up in the repos.. if it's not there (or not the version you want) you can look elsewhere
<TeraDyne> I'm still trying to figure out what I'm using my laptop's keyboard instead of hooking up a USB keyboard...
<raymondjtoth> max ok
<parsek_77> gaten: messages look different than dmesg
<raymondjtoth> mir any other help
<maximal_> raymondjtoth: if i was in ubuntu i'd look for you
<gaten> parsek_77: what do you mean. /var/log/messages vs dmesg>
<maximal_> raymondjtoth: can't you get to it from the volume applet?
<raymondjtoth> mir any other i have sigmniel
<raymondjtoth> max i have thqat all way up and still low
<raymondjtoth> nothing working
<gaten> parsek_77: dmesg is where you look for boot messages. are you looking for something specific
<miramana> raymondjtoth: again: alsamixer
<parsek_77> gaten: after hibernating and reboot it's taking much longer to boot,
<raymondjtoth> mir i have it still low
<maximal_> raymondjtoth: did you find the mixer - i seem to remember having to turn up 2 controls
<parsek_77> gaten: I think it's still looking for some disk image
<raymondjtoth> mir and max yes
<raymondjtoth> i did
<raymondjtoth> mir still low what other cna i do
<raymondjtoth> can i do
<gaten> parsek_77: hmm ok. check for hard drive errors or something. do a 'dmesg|grep hda1' or whatever your hard drive designations are
<bitumen2003> hello all
<GrubChub> apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server
<alienseer23> what's the command to purge an application from my system?
<maximal_> raymondjtoth: try turning up _all_ the output controls
<raymondjtoth> max did
<LadyNikon> alienseer23: uninstall an application?
<george_> sudo apt-get autoclean too
<source> hey all!
<alienseer23> lady, yes, to purge it's config files as well
<source> i need some help i get an error with libdvdcss
<george_> where are you getting the files from
<george_> Automatix or repositories
<uberushaximus> eww automatix
<source> what for libdvdcss?
<GrubChub> ohh
<GrubChub> it's already installed :D
<raymondjtoth> mir or max what eles is there
<Zasch> Hello. I'm wondering if anyone can point me to a good music player that supports both playlists and Cyrillic
<raymondjtoth> !automatx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automatx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raymondjtoth> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<maximal_> raymondjtoth: sorry i'm too new to ubuntu to be able to help further
<raymondjtoth> any one eles
<hasan> same channel?
<parsek_77> gaten: I also added profile to grub but then disabled it, can it cause something like this?
<vzduch> you can install libdvdcss w/o Automatix
<gaten> parsek_77: it might, messing w/ grub can do odd things.
<bitumen2003> i havnt even installed ubuntu yet so i cant help any lol
<parsek_77> gaten: any solution?
<raymondjtoth> any one eles
<source> Vzduch, how?
<TeraDyne> vzduch, are you talking about the medibuntu repos?
<vzduch> source: sudo aptitude install libdvdcss2
<Zasch> Right now I use rhythmbox , but all of my songs in Cyrillic come out as random letters ("A.Aaniao")
<Markeda> How does one forcefully close an unresponsive program? (I can't google it, since it's Firefox that is locked up)
<maximal_> I installed kubuntu-desktop in ubuntu.  How do I change from kdm back to gdm?  Can I just do a dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop?
<Flannel> maximal_: gdm, reconfigure gdm
<miramana> Zasch: use easytag
<gaten> parsek_77: unless you can find the error, i cant really help. like i said look for hdd problems, fsck checks and the like. also try 'dmesg|grep -i error' or something
<bitumen2003> kill process or something i think
<maximal_> Flannel: thx
<parsek_77> gaten: also it takes more time to switch between ctrl+alt+F1 and ctrl+alt+F7
<source> vzduch, i still get the same error
<alecwhh> Hello, I'm having a serious problem. I was on my desktop, and I modified a Beryl setting (I checked something like "Force XLA" or something. Now, my desktop is frozen, and I can't boot up because Beryl starts at bootup. Now, I booted up in a terminal. How do I disable/remove Beryl (plus settings)?
<vzduch> source: what error?
<source> vzduch, The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?
<gaten> parsek_77: that would be video i think. got good drivers installed?
<parsek_77> gaten: yse, working no problem
<parsek_77> gaten: grep error gives nothing
<gaten> parsek_77: try greping for the drives listed in 'sudo fdisk -l'
<bitumen2003> its been years since i last played with mirc cant rember how to do anything in it lol
<vzduch> source: no idea.. I never got any such error on any Linux system
<source> vzduch. i did do your sudo too
<TeraDyne> bitumen2003, you're not the only one. This is the first time in six months I've been on IRC.
<parsek_77> gaten: how can I look at the messages while booting, instead of kubuntu progress image?
<source> vzduch, you think if i just remove the 2 and just keep it like<  sudo aptitude install libdvdcss >
<bitumen2003> feel like a fish out of water lol
<alecwhh>  Hello, I'm having a serious problem. I was on my desktop, and I modified a Beryl setting (I checked something like "Force XLA" or something. Now, my desktop is frozen, and I can't boot up because Beryl starts at bootup. Now, I booted up in a terminal. How do I disable/remove Beryl (plus settings)?
<alecwhh> <vzduch> source: what error?
<gaten> parsek_77: that i don't know
<vzduch> parsek_77: delete 'splash' from the kernel line in GRUB
<source> alecwhh, The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?
<vzduch> parsek_77: what's your normal screen resolution?
<parsek_77> in kde?
<vzduch> parsek_77: yep
<gaten> alecwhh: can you switch to a text terminal via ctrl+f1?
<parsek_77> 1680x1050
<parsek_77> yes
<Flannel> alecwhh, gaten, ctrl-alt-f1
<gaten> yeah that one
<parsek_77> ok, I'll reboot
<alecwhh> gaten, no I can't.
<vzduch> parsek_77: to my knowledge there's no corresponding VGA resolution.. so you could use 'vga=0x31a' (1280x1024)
<alecwhh> I'm in a terminal right now though
<parsek_77> and try to write where it stalls
<alecwhh> I just need to remove Beryl, plus settings. I can reinstall it after.
<bigglouie2008> aleccwhh are you using XGL session?
<alecwhh> biggluie2008, I don't know what that is, I'm assuming not. I've somehow gotten into a screen terminal. I can only see "alec@AlecDesktop: ~$
<parsek_77> gaten: I just chked menu.lst, it still has the profile thing, let me remove and reboot
<miles_> Hi guys, I'd like to burn a .CDI image on a CD but _without_ losing the informations on its boot sector. It's a Dreamcast application. Any help?
<alecwhh> isn't there like... "sudo apt-remove beryl"?
<hasan> hi guys
<hasan> i ve got a question
<Tombar_uy> talking about beryl any goog tutorial out theare to install beryl on ati + kubuntu?
<hasan> how can i enable paste protectino in konversation?
<vzduch> paste protection?
<hasan> i dont want what i ve paste sent automatically
<alecwhh> How do I remove Beryl via Terminal?
<bigglouie2008> well i was going to say restart and at login go to sessions and change it to gnome, beryl will start but it won't work, and you can get to your setttings as weel
<hasan> when i paste some text with ctrl-v it sends immediately
<IndyGunFreak> alecwhh: sudo apt-get remove beryl.. i do believe
<hasan> is there a way to overcome that?
<Tombar_uy> ctrl alt f1 to switch to a console terminal and then i guess mixing with xorg conf maybe? or apt-get remove beryl
<IndyGunFreak> !paste | hasan
<ubotu> hasan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<alecwhh> ok, I tried that, and it looks like it's doing it.
<arooni> i need to burn an .iso file to a CD (ubuntu 7.04 image).... i already have ubuntu 7.04 on this comp.... what should i do?
<parsek_77> when I edit grub/menu.lst do I need to run update-grub?
<IndyGunFreak> alecwhh: ok.. i think that will do it.
<alecwhh> IndyGunFreak, did that remove settings too?
<Tombar_uy> or you could try in a console kill all beryl and then start x again
<IndyGunFreak> alecwhh: if it doesn't, sudo apt-get remove beyrl-settings
<alami> hi
<vzduch> arooni: use a CD burning programme
<alecwhh> I mean, any configuration files and stuff.
<arooni> vzduch: got any suggestions on name of one
<alecwhh> so whenI reinstall, it would be a FRESH, clean install.
<IndyGunFreak> you mean config-files unrelated to beryl?.. no it shouldn't
<TeraDyne> arooni, try K3B
<IndyGunFreak> oh that i don't know about.
<alecwhh> No, I mean related to Ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> it shouldn't mess with Ubuntu config files, no.
<vzduch> arooni: gnomebaker, k3b, xcdroast, wodim from cmdline.. whichever pleases you
<alecwhh> I want to reinstall with a fresh version of Beryl
<hasan> where is placed the content of trash bin ?
<IndyGunFreak> xcdroast, never could get that to work.. gnomebaker r0x0rz.. ;)
<hasan> there are the files i cant remove in it
<hasan> how can i force it ?
<hasan> within command line?
<vzduch> hasan: ~/.Trash/
<hasan> thx
<IndyGunFreak> hasan: open a terminal, gksudo nautilus, then show hidden files, then navigate to ./trash.. and delete the files.\
<IndyGunFreak> you'll need nautilus with root access to delete them
<vzduch> IndyGunFreak: how about 'sudo rm -rf ~/.Trash/*'?
<adan> mmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Flizesh> can anyone help me out with mounting my hard drive? it says cannot mount... wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda2, missing codepage or other error
<IndyGunFreak> vzduch: that might work.. not sure... i don't mess with terminal to much
<vzduch> Flizesh: what filesystem?
<Flizesh> NTFS i believe
<IndyGunFreak> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<hasan> i use kubuntu
<hasan> and i cant find this hidden trash in my home directory
<madman91> i need help with this -- > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently .. i dont know how to find the servername / location
<Flizesh> ok i will read that link,, thanks
<IndyGunFreak> hasan: i don't know about kubuntu.
<alecwhh> HOw do I restart my PC via Terminal?
<madman91> alecwhh: sudo shutdown -r now
<IndyGunFreak> hasan: open a terminal, and type gksudo konquror(or however its spelled)
<alecwhh> thanks madman.
<IndyGunFreak> then try to find ./trash
<bitumen2003> init 6 to restart in think
<madman91> alecwhh: i think you can also type "reboot"
<TeraDyne> kdesu, not gksudo
<madman91> alecwhh: or what bitumen2003 said.. init 6
<IndyGunFreak> gksudo should work also.
<bitumen2003> sudo init 6
<vzduch> hmm.. dunno where the trash is in KDE
<IndyGunFreak> it should be in /home
<TeraDyne> vzduch, I'm looking for it now
<lgc> Hi. how much of a fuss is it to install and configure an internal Bluetooth card?
<madman91> bitumen2003: i think sudo shutdown -r now is better
<sldkfj> I do sudo reboot
<madman91> sldkfj: yeah
<IndyGunFreak> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<vzduch> TeraDyne: to no avail unfortunately, I'm afraid :<
* sldkfj high 5s madman91
<sigterm9> vzduch: can i call u "air"?
<IndyGunFreak> sudo reboot?..lol, never heard of that one
<vzduch> sigterm9: no you can't :D
<sldkfj> too easy!!  a no-brainer
<lgc> IndyGunFreak, lemme check...
<alecwhh> If I launch Beryl-settings, will that ALSO launch Beryl-manager?
<sigterm9> proc ne?
<madman91> IndyGunFreak: no, I think its just "reboot" .. it worked in my fedora days
<TeraDyne> hasan, vzduch, It should be in ~/local/share/Trash
<IndyGunFreak> madman91: probably
<TeraDyne> ~/.local/share/Trash
<madman91> how can i view my windows network?
<TeraDyne> sorry
<madman91> samba fails to show my windows network
<IndyGunFreak> wonder why they hid trash there.
<TeraDyne> it's split into two folders, files and info
<sldkfj> a person could always do a file search in the home directory
<Flizesh> well, it seems no matter what i try to do, using script, fdisk -l, it just seems to return this msg: "Unable to seek on /dev/sda"
<madman91> ok
<madman91> WHEN i view my windows network (with samba) it sometimes shows up, and sometimes doesnt,... so i followed this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently .. but i do not know how to find my servername
<bronze> When I'm playing X-moto (native linux game), it periodically de-select itself and enters window mode, so that I loose control over the game. Annoying. What can I do?
<fpscracker> how to install nvidia drivers?
<anon2000> hi. im having a problem with synaptic package manager. a little earlier i was having problems installing flash player (someone here sent me the install file, thanks). i was trying to install it through synaptic but the install was hanging so i closed the program, but now i cant start it. i keep getting this error telling me to run a command, but when i run that command it just tries to resume the install for flashplugin-nonfree which w
<anon2000> on't finish. is there anything i can do  to fix this? here is the error
<bronze> fpscracker, administration --> restricted driver
<IndyGunFreak> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<anon2000> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<sldkfj> bronze, hmm, beryl or compiz?
<IndyGunFreak> anon2000: well, i'd do what it says
<madman91> beryl owns compiz
<bronze> sldkfj, yes.
<madman91> w00t
<bronze> sldkfj, using beryl
<fpscracker> can i use automatix fot it?
<axolx> hi guys -- i have a monitor/card that supports 1680x1050. i have that resolution in my xorg.conf, but when i start X, the available resolutions go only to 1280x1024. any ideas? i'm running ETCH and randr is supported by my driver
<sldkfj> visit #beryl or #compiz for help, ask for crdlb he is the best bet
<Flannel> !automatix | fpscracker
<ubotu> fpscracker: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<anon2000> IndyGunFreak: i did, but it just tries to resume installing the flashplugin which WON'T install so i can't get anywhere
<axolx> sorry not Etch, edgy
<madman91> axolx: do you run nvidia drivers?
<anon2000> is there a way to just make it stop trying to install that
<Flannel> fpscracker: don't use automatix for anything.
<axolx> madman91: no.
<gdb> Is anyone here using freenx on dapper with a Windows Vista system?
<fpscracker> ok thanks
<madman91> WHEN i view my windows network (with samba) it sometimes shows up, and sometimes doesnt,... so i followed this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently .. but i do not know how to find my servername
* sldkfj again high 5s madman91, we think alike to much
<vzduch> anon2000: 'ps -aux' -> look for the pid of synaptic, then 'sudo kill $pidOfSynaptic'
<Whtiger> where can I find what version of ubuntu I have installed?
<Flannel> Whtiger: lsb_release -a
<IndyGunFreak> anon2000: thats wierd, i've gotten that error 2x, and both times, it worked perfectly.
<Whtiger> thanks
<axolx> madman91: i810
<bitumen2003> <madman91> sorry wasnt being rude was in another chat room and havnt configured mirc to notify me if someone uses my name
<madman91> bitumen2003: thats fine
<alecwhh> In windows, there is a command called "tree". Does anyone know if there is an equiv in Ubuntu?
<madman91> alecwhh: try tree :)
<madman91> alecwhh: oops
<madman91> alecwhh: i thought it was there
<alecwhh> no. :(
<madman91> alecwhh: sudo aptitude install tree
<alecwhh> and that will do it? :D
<madman91> alecwhh: lets see..
<LuisBG> what app do you recommend me to see the temperature of my cpus?
<|Porsche> whats the command to start an X server?
<madman91> alecwhh: yes
<bigglouie2007> startx
<|Porsche> thanks
<alecwhh> ok, thanks!
<madman91> alecwhh: np
<bigglouie2007> np
<axolx> madman91: any ideas?
<alecwhh> madman, do you know how to start in DOS with a WindowsXP PC?
<madman91> axolx: i was just asking if you had nvidia because I would tell you to use the utility
<arrozconevan> hi does anyone know how i can make it so i can make a .list file not only read only
<arrozconevan> so i can edit it?
<axolx> madman91: oh ok. not im using everything out of the box. the install scripts detected my monitor and put the res on xorg.conf. but when i start X the available resolution is lower. what a PITA
<madman91> arrozconevan: sudo chmod 777 .. and sudo chown -hR YOURUSERNAME FILENAME
<madman91> arrozconevan: or
<anon2000> so is there a way to make synaptic ignore packages that failed to install?!
<madman91> arrozconevan: gksudo nautilus --> find the file.. right click.. and edit properties --> permissions
<Flannel> arrozconevan, Which file?  DONT do that.  Which file?
<arrozconevan> i'm trying to do this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EasyCam
<j1tters> small ques. i cant move windows. i can sorta click select them but it wont let me move them. #ubuntu-effects is pretty worthless. any ideas. please.
<sldkfj> LuisBG, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_detect_CPU_temperature.2C_fan_speeds_and_voltages_.28lm-sensors.29
<Flannel> arrozconevan: right.  You don't need to change the permissions.  You just need to open the editor with sudo.  alt-f2 then `gksu gedit /etc/apt/soruces.list`
<arrozconevan> o ok cool thanks :)
<Flannel> arrozconevan: er, sources.list.  Or in a terminal: `sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list`
<sldkfj> LuisBG, you do use Feisty Fawn?
<arrozconevan> i forgot about that
<HOT> hey ho, whats the best channel for compiz fusion support?
<devnull> Is there something similar to knetworkmanager for gnome?
<sldkfj> fusion   #opencompositing
<HOT> thanks
<j1tters> anyone know why when i move mouse to bottom of the screen it scrolls like 3-4 inches. ? can i lose that? its really annoying
<pkundu> i am using aterm. I want to increase the font size how can I do that
<vzduch> j1tters: the desktop is bigger than your screen, I'd say
<parsek_77> after booting and running kde, if I look at ctrl+alt+F1 it gives these messages, http://pastebin.ca/586791  but I am not resuming from hibernated state, how to fix this?
<vzduch> pkundu: some terminals can only be configured directly in their config files; try ~/.aterm/
<j1tters> vzduch thats what i thought. but its dual 1600x1200 and it should be fine.
<LuisBG> sldkfj, yes I use feisty
<vzduch> I never messed w/ 3D desktops.. and I probably never will, I don't see a use to them
<j1tters> i know the monitors support it. so im at a lose
<MISTERTibbs> !join
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about join - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sldkfj> LuisBG, then that site I posted is for you
<pkundu> vzduch: there is nothing called .aterm/ in my home directory
<MISTERTibbs> !menubar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menubar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pkundu> I customised my bgcolor n fgcolor of aterm using .Xresources
<jeffvr> How do I check if the SMP kernel is running?  Uname -a outputs kernel version and has SMP in the name but when I run "top" I only get 1 processor in the list.?.
<sldkfj> j1tters, you need to do another reconfigure on your screen resolution with a command:      dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<jrib> pkundu: you can use .Xresources for the font too I believe
<xenex> How do I mount .bin/.cue files?
<j1tters> sldkfj thats gonna blow up my twinview display isnt int.
<jrib> xenex: convert it to an iso using bchunk first
<jrib> !iso > xenex (see the private message from ubotu)
<pkundu> jrib any idea what should be the line
<xenex> jrib, thanks
<vzduch> sldkfj: what does the -phigh switch do?
<jrib> pkundu: not offhand, but if you google for an example .Xresources you should find it.  Or check the man page for aterm
<sldkfj> j1tters, not actually,  have you updated your driver?
<sldkfj> detection level
<j1tters> fiesty. system totally updated
<sldkfj> 'probe high'
<LuisBG> sldkfj, ok thanks
<raintree> Help please :(  I'm new to Ubuntu and i'm having a horrible time setting up wireless.  Whenever I try to launch ndisgtk it quits after briefly showign the window for about 1 second, then it shuts down.  It used to work.  I think i may have selected the wrong driver or something... any ideas? :(
<pkundu> jrib: I am trying. thanks
<MISTERTibbs> i seem to have lost my xchat menu bar.  anyone know how to reset?  Thanks in advance.
<MISTERTibbs> raintree, i might be able to help
<jrib> pkundu: this one has an example line: http://linuxreviews.org/software/x11-terms/aterm/
<MISTERTibbs> raintree, why r u using ndisgtk?
<vzduch> MISTERTibbs: use a decent client, man :D
<sldkfj> vzduch,  that command can be verified in first several lines in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<raintree> i'm using ndisgtk because that's what automatix set up for me.  It used to work, now it won't start.
<Cool_Nick> trying to compile programs with ubuntu server...this does not do enough:  apt-get install build-essential
<MISTERTibbs> vzduch, i gots what i gots.  xchat has a simple command structure that i accientally used to kill my menu
<vzduch> o0
<MISTERTibbs> raintree, so your wireless did work at some point?
<flemnos> MISTERTibbs, the menubar that comes back when you hit Ctrl-F9?
<sldkfj> menu bar is ctrl f9
<sldkfj> mrtibbs
<MISTERTibbs> flemnos, thank you!!!
<pkundu> jrib: thank you
<`eric-> hey guys, question, i just insatlled beryl, seems to work fine.. but the "TITLE BAR" on all my windows went away
<`eric-> no way to minimize, move or anything
<raintree> yes and no, it works flaky with the fw-cutter hack, but it's not reliable enough so now I want to try ndiswrapper.  I liked the idea of being able to do it graphically, but now the graphical tool won't even start.  The graphical tool (ndisgtk) used to work, but I think I tried to load the wrong driver.. how do i clean that up?
<`eric-> title bar is just gone
<arrozconevan> wait will this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EasyCam work with feisty fawn?
<Cool_Nick> could someone tellme the command to use on ubuntu to install librarys etc... to compile programs
<MISTERTibbs> raintree, by chance, do u have a broadcom wireless??
<raintree> yes
<Tortri> `eric-: you got that diamond showing?
<raintree> BCM4318
<jrib> !software > Cool_Nick (see the private message from ubotu)
<`eric-> Torti: yea
<MISTERTibbs> raintree, wait one
<jrib> !compiling > Cool_Nick (see the private message from ubotu)
<raintree> BCM4318
<`eric-> Tortri: beryl is working :) but no TITLE BAR
<`eric-> Tortri: on any window
<Tortri> `eric-: right click and click reload window decorator also make sure window decorator is using emerald
<sldkfj> `eric-,  you have an nvidia card?
<jrib> !apt > Cool_Nick (see the private message from ubotu)
<`eric-> sldkfj: yes!
<Cool_Nick> thank you
<`eric-> Tortri: how do i make sure it's using emerld?
<landley> Building the current qemu snapshot makes Ubuntu give assertions.
<`eric-> it's selected on emerald
<landley> Should I be worried?
<c_lisp> hi im having a problem with ubuntu when I login to gnome nm-applet is running and saying it trying to login to the network but never connect but im on the network gaim also not thinking im online
<Tortri> did reloading work?
<landley> /usr/bin/ld: BFD 2.17.50 20070103 Ubuntu assertion fail ../../bfd/elf.c:4079
<landley> /usr/bin/ld: BFD 2.17.50 20070103 Ubuntu assertion fail ../../bfd/elf.c:4079
<sldkfj> eric, have you run the nvidia-xconfig command?
<`eric-> ..? why should I?
<raintree> Did you catch that MISTERTibbs?  BCM4318
<jrib> `eric-: try restarting the window manager (through the menu)
<`eric-> jrib: i did
<sldkfj> `eric-, open a terminal and type....  sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24  ....and restart X
<`eric-> still no title bar
<jrib> `eric-: try #ubuntu-effects
<dang`r`us> hello
<`eric-> sldkfj: thanks i'll try it
<c_lisp> anybody know whats up with that?
<MISTERTibbs> raintree, yea.  I've got a script to load for u
<r4ym4n> how do i install bcm43xx
<dang`r`us> I'm a bit confused about ubuntu-xen-desktop-amd64 - its description says:
<dang`r`us> Description: Xen software for running on desktops. This package will install a suite of software for running Xen on servers.
<dang`r`us> so ... is this for servers or for desktops? 8)
<dang`r`us> (I'd like to have a xen suite suitable for servers)
<raintree> Ok, but will the script explain why ndisgtk suddenly stopped working?   I think I made a mess installing the wrong drivers and I'd like to know how to clean that up
<MISTERTibbs> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<`eric-> !!!!
<`eric-> THANK YOU SO MUCH
<`eric-> that worked
<sldkfj> np, that's why we're here
<alienseer23> does anyone know how to enable overburn on a dvd drive ifit suports it?
<arrozconevan> hey, rela quickly, would anyone know if this is made for feisty fawn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EasyCam
<arrozconevan> ?
<joe4444> is it possible to completely hide the gnome panel?
<`eric-> sldkfj: can you tell me that cmd again
<`eric-> so i can save it
<`eric-> for future reference
<`eric-> :X
<r4ym4n> someone earlier told me to install bcm43xx for my wireless, and it worked, but i forgot the command, and i want to rememebr for the future just in case
<r4ym4n> does anyone know?
<nwbie> hello, what's the name of the package that emulates the application bar as in a mac?
<bruenig> it doesn't emulate
<joe4444> nwbie: avant window navigator (awn) ?
<bruenig> I can assure that
<sldkfj> <sldkfj> `eric-, open a terminal and type....  sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24  ....and restart X
<nwbie> thanks
<raintree> Did you send the script MISTERTibbs?
<c_lisp> think my ubuntu network configurations got jacked up some how
<oscurochu_> How do I change the size of the boxes in the 'task bar'? I figured it out once by playing around with ubuntu, but couldn't figure out how to set it back to its original state when i didnt like what I did.
<|Porsche> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<|Porsche> !eth0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eth0 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|Porsche> !wired
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wired - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> |Porsche, stop
<g4lv4tr0n_> how do i findout what build of ubuntu im running i386 or amd64 ?
<|Porsche> stop what?
<bruenig> !botabuse | |Porsche
<ubotu> |Porsche: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<joe4444> g4lv4tr0n_: try "uname -a"
<uberushaximus> !bottreat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bottreat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|Porsche> !whats the point of the bot then?
<raintree> MISTERTibbs, any luck?
<oscurochu_> How do I change the size of the boxes in the 'task bar'? I figured it out once by playing around with ubuntu, but couldn't figure out how to set it back to its original state when i didnt like what I did
<uberushaximus> |Porsche, for people to direct help at others
<g4lv4tr0n_> 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 06:17:24 UTC 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux ?
<dang`r`us> how does ubotu cope with netsplits? They always brought my supybots down
<uberushaximus> or answers rather
<ikasti> this is my first time at #ubuntu  I am just reading the questions/answers as I may have them one day (i'm new).  Just want to say WOW, you all are doing a great job with question after question
<g4lv4tr0n_> is that amd64 or i386 ?
<bruenig> |Porsche, if you are just throwing stuff at it, do it in /msg, if you are firing off factoids that you know of for the benefit of others then do it in the channel
<MISTERTibbs> raintree, i've got the script, can't seem to figure out how to upload in chat
<`eric-> hey, stupid quetsion, but does nayone know what the effect is called that makes that little preview when you hover over the task pane? i wanna turn that off?
<|Porsche> so i cant help direct others?
<joe4444> g4lv4tr0n_: the x86_64 part means it's a 64-bit version
<MISTERTibbs> !upload
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upload - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wastro> does anyone know of a command line music player
<MISTERTibbs> !transfer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about transfer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> dang`r`us: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xen-meta/+bug/106094
<wastro> with no gui
<r00tintheb0x> okay back.
<r00tintheb0x> having some complications there.
<bruenig> |Porsche, if you don't know a factoid is there, if you are !fishing, do it in /msg, /msg ubotu crapyouarethrowingatit
<dang`r`us> jrib, thanks
<g4lv4tr0n_> which kernel is best for a dual core amd64 im running generic at the mo ??
<bruenig> generic
<raintree> where can i see the log of an application that is quiting unexpectedly with no message.  ndisgtk just starts then shuts down after about 1 second, i have no idea why.
<dang`r`us> even though it didn't tell me what the patch says now
<joe4444> g4lv4tr0n_: there's no need to use the 64-bit edition for a desktop machine
<|Porsche> seems like that defeats the purpose but whatever
<kazol> Is it worth folding on a PIV 1.3Ghz 256MB?
<oscurochu_> The tasks in the task bar are really small (like, 25x25px). How do I enlarge them?
<bruenig> raintree, run it from the terminal
<MISTERTibbs> raintree, i can email it
* dang`r`us has some cake and eats it
<jrib> dang`r`us: click on the patch?
<bruenig> |Porsche, it doesn't defeat the purpose, the purpose of the bot is not to have people throw stuff at it in the channel and spam up the channel
<g4lv4tr0n_> i read about using k8 ?
<raintree> bruenig, ahh, brilliant
<dang`r`us> jrib, sorry, tired already
<b_e_n_z> |Porsche, shut the up
<joe4444> oscurochu_: right-click a blank area of the panel and goto properties... you need to increase the size of the entire panel
<MISTERTibbs> raintree, bcm43xx install file needs your email
<taa> any one of you tried to install StarUml with success ?
<raintree> MISTERTibbs, i sent it to you in private msg
<oscurochu_> joe4444 It is set to 50px. I was playing with something earlier, like the max size of the tasks... not sure what it was now
<MISTERTibbs> ah!  wait
<den_santiago> hi guys/gals!
<|Porsche> you guyz need to go check your panties for shit stains
<fpscracker> the nvidia drivers from the nvidia.com but now i dont know how to intall them what are the steps
<joe4444> oscurochu_: that's all i know of... the panel doesn't have lots of options... i'm using AWN instead now
<bruenig> !ati | fpscracker
<ubotu> fpscracker: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MISTERTibbs> raintree, no go.  seattlechaz @ gmail
<joe4444> trying to figure out how to remove the gnome panel completely... but it doesn't seem possible :(
<den_santiago> does anyone knows how to install winetools on ubuntu?
<den_santiago> 6.06
<den_santiago> maybe someone can point me to detail guide
<joe4444> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<joe4444> ...maybe there
<oscurochu_> Does anybody know how to view a windows workgroup? I tried everything and don't know if I'm doing this right.
<fpscracker> where to download frostwire
<reed026> !googleearth
<ubotu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<dang`r`us> oscurochu_, try smbclient -L <some samba server>
<reed026> !uninstallingprograms
<oscurochu_> so would i type "smbslient -L mshome"?
<joe4444> oscurochu_: i just open my home folder and type "smb://computername" in the location box
<taa> ok
<UserX> need an external hd for laptop.. cant decide.. I have an internal of 5400 120 gb but i triple boot.. either I will get a 2.5"  5400 rpm 160gb hd 105$ or a 7200 rpm but only 100gb  for 115$
<reed026> !uninstall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uninstall - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dang`r`us> oscurochu_, wait a second, with "view" do you mean "list all servers in a workgroup" or do you want to browse their contents?
<taa> Any one know a good merge/dig GUI ?
<oscurochu_> I want to list all computers in a work group
<dang`r`us> oscurochu_, probably joe4444 has the better tip
<c_lisp> I can't get gaim to connect to any of my account anybody have this problem with the update from ubuntu?
<EADG> fpscracker: in a terminal type 'sudo apt-get install frostwire'
<ikasti> i have a dell computer with the media buttons on the very front.  my volume mute, upvolume, and down volume all seem to have control of only PART of the total volume....any ideas on how to set it to completely control the volume?
<reed026> hmm Does anyone know how to uninstall programs through terminal?
<dang`r`us> oscurochu_, because smb:// should do the listing and also the browsing
<reed026> I installed Google Earth through the terminal and repository, however I do not know how to uninstall the terminal version
<bastid_raZor> reed026 apt-get remove
<illovae> UserX: get the 5400rpm | you don't need a 7200 for an external hd
<eyemean> hi, with regards to using parallels to install windows in linux
<vzduch> fpscracker: frostwire can be found in the repos
<bruenig> !enter | eyemean
<UserX> heheh i'm getting mixed signals =(
<ubotu> eyemean: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<eyemean> can u instal antivirus and other software as normal
<bruenig> eyemean, yes
<EADG> reed026: sudo apt-get install <package name>
<UserX> its going to be dual fw 400 and usb 2.0
<taa> Any one know a good merge/diff tool please ?
<eyemean> ok sorry about that, i always forget
<fpscracker> ok
<UserX> my internal is 5400
<preaction> taa: patch?
<UserX> o.o
<illovae> UserX: if you want to put data (videos, music etc)... with 7200 you can make copy a little faster ? do you really need that ?
<taa> preaction graphical
<reed026> EADG I want to remove programs not install
<illovae> UserX: or you need space ?
<UserX> thats what i'm debating
<eyemean> has any1 used parallels b4?
<UserX> cuz in the future i'm going to get another external enclosure anyway
<UserX> which will be at least 500gb
<preaction> !anyone | eyemean
<EADG> reed026: no problem... dead easy, sudo apt-get remove <package name>
<ubotu> eyemean: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<UserX> at the end of the summer
<UserX> in 3 months
<reed026> EADG, would I use the directory name?
<raintree> message sent
<illovae> UserX: maybe you can wait three month and with all the money you'll get a bigger one ?
<thesource> !tcl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tcl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thesource> !eggdrop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eggdrop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<UserX> heheh i cant wait =-/ i need something right now.. i will buy another later
<eyemean> ok,using parallels and running winxp, does it run slow?
<thesource> how to i load tcl for eggdrop
<ikasti> how do I make my volume key on my notebook control the entire volume, not just part of it?
<illovae> UserX: in my opinion for data saving, the one with more space is better...
<c_lisp> anybody know how to get gaim to detect your on the network?
<EADG> reed026: no sir, the package. The name of the program it was installed under. Sorry, don't know a better way to decribe it.
<oscurochu_> I am trying to view ALL of the computers in the MSHOME work group. I need a step-by-step instruction of how to do this...
<eyemean> i have radeon 9550, is there any advantage to using xgl?
<vzduch> !smb | oscurochu_
<ubotu> oscurochu_: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<illovae> 60Go up is important, and you'll save 15dollars btw UserX
<joe4444> oscurochu_: try this... open your home folder and type  smb://  in the location
<joe4444> box
<reed026> EADG, I can find that by looking under the usr bin yes?
<UserX> `true
<oscurochu_> when I go to smb:// it shows up as a blank directory listing
<EADG> reed026: Yes.
<joe4444> hmm, mine shows the local workgroup
<den_santiago> thanks
<joe4444> oscurochu_: try those links vzduch pointed out
<oscurochu_> ok, i will. brb
<thesource> can some tell me how to install tcl i have tcl8.4.15
<den_santiago> !vmware-server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmware-server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raintree> I fire up ndisgtk from the command line and I get this nonesense... any help????
<raintree> Traceback (most recent call last):
<raintree>   File "./ndisgtk", line 309, in <module>
<raintree>     NdisGTK()
<raintree>   File "./ndisgtk", line 111, in __init__
<raintree>     self.setup_driver_list()
<raintree>   File "./ndisgtk", line 140, in setup_driver_list
<raintree>     self.get_driver_list()
<raintree>   File "./ndisgtk", line 168, in get_driver_list
<EADG> reed026: Whats the name of the program?
<raintree>     driver_name = p.search(line).group()[:-1]    # strip trailing space
<raintree> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'group'
<illovae> raintree: stop
<EADG> raintree: Stop
<joe4444> STOP PASTING
<illovae> raintree: pastebin \o/
<vzduch> !paste | raintree
<ubotu> raintree: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<reed026> !paste | raintree
<raintree> sorry
<MISTERTibbs> ACTION
<oscurochu_> joe4444, if i go to smb://192.168.1.2 (one of the computers), it works. but when i go to smb:// its blank.
<raintree> i didn't know
<reed026> EADG, it's Google Earth
<thesource> can some tell me how to install tcl i have tcl8.4.15
<joe4444> oscurochu_: i don't know... i just do smb://computername or simply smb://
<vzduch> raintree: it's in the topic
<EADG> reed026: K, sec
<illovae> raintree: an important rule on IRC >> read the /topic ;)
<devnull> Any nice looking themes for gnome?
<MISTERTibbs> raintree, seattlechaz @ gmail i have bcm43xx solution
<reed026> I installed it twice, and neither is working. Once through terminal and once from multirepo
<vzduch> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<illovae> han there no link to pastebin in the topic here /o\
<illovae> ah yes there is ^^"
<illovae> erf
<vzduch> illovae: there is, open your eyes :>
<reed026> if you're using Chatzilla it's at the top :)
<illovae> vzduch: :P
<raintree> MISTERTibbs, I emailed you
<thesource> can some tell me how to install tcl i have tcl8.4.15
<confusednoob> just installed ubuntu and went to run update manager but i get warning "not all updates can be installed". how can i fix this?
<MISTERTibbs> i
<EADG> reed026: so, in a term type this out; sudo apt-get remove googleearth
<MISTERTibbs> raintree, i'll check
<wastro> arg ubuntu file dialogs are a hassle
<wastro> is there a way to use a more path based one?
<new> anyone know how to fix "sudo: /var/run/sudo owned by uid 1000, should be uid 0"?
<reed026> EADG will it remove both copies?
<vzduch> thesource: sudo aptitude install tcl8.4
<oscurochu_> joe4444, maybe I have something misconfigured with my network settings? do i set my domain as mshome, or my won domain?
<EADG> reed026: and googleerth-data   just to be sure.
<oscurochu_> own*
<Flannel> wastro: try mpd
<confusednoob> anybody?
<wastro> cool thanks Flannel
<EADG> reed026: err, that I'm not sure about. I would think so If they have been installed to the same place...
<joe4444> oscurochu_: i never configured any of that... it just worked
<oscurochu_> will it work in konqueror
<oscurochu_> ?
<heroinbob> i was lookign for a way to back up my dvds and an abvi file someone who can help me
<reed026> I would've thought one would have replaced the other, however 2 showed up in my Applications - Internet toolbar heh :)
<joe4444> oscurochu_: i don't know... i just use the default, which is nautilus i think
<reed026> It's just, I'm having problems with GE reading .kml files so I figured I might have installed it incorrectly
<MISTERTibbs> raintree, here's the location  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990
<MISTERTibbs> raintree, this worked very well for me
<devin> anyone have any tearing with xgl enabled?
<oscurochu_> Ok, well what I'm really trying to do is setup a printer. On windows I just went to the computer (smb://192.168.1.2/printer) and clicked install. I'm not sure how to do it on linux.
<thesource> how so i start it now
<devin> i get tearing on borders
<[SMS] Gortok> How do I get ubuntu to register my USB laser mouse?
<magnethead> Jordan: FYI thank you very much i'm back in ubuntu.
<wastro> Flannel: how do I add a file to be played
<[SMS] Gortok> It's not seeing it (as in, I'm booted in, and I can't move the mouse around)
<[SMS] Gortok> So how does one navigate a gui in linux without a mouse?
<joe4444> oscurochu_: that i've never done... but you should have just asked how to install a network printer :)
<raintree> MISTERTibbs, thanks, i'll give that a shot
<raintree> Gortok, with a trackball?
<oscurochu_> joe4444: but i wanted to learn the other stuff at the same time.
<raintree> :P
<Flannel> wastro: that depends on how you're using it.  The man page has an example config file
<joe4444> when i change settings using gconf, do i have to restart X for those settings to take effect?  specifically, settings that affect the panel
<bobbob> hey im having a problem.. when i click on prefences and then themes i get this error   The default theme schemas could not be found on your system. This means that you probably don't have metacity installed, or that your gconf is configured incorrectly
<confusednoob> anybody can help me with my problem?
<`eric-> i don't understand why beryl sorta lags.. i have an 8800gtx c2d 6600 :/ there should be no ag
<`eric-> lag*
<magnethead> anybody know how I can add a 1280x1024 resolution in ubuntu so my 19" flatpanel will quit screaming at mr?
<joe4444> oscurochu_: wish i could help... try www.ubuntuguide.org/wiki/
<magnethead> me*
<wastro> Flannel: I want to play an internet radio file (m3u) to an mpc
<bobbob> anyone have any ideas what i could do to fix that
<EADG> [SMS] Gortok: IT's possible, I rarely use the touch pad on my lappy, alt+tab, alt+F1, F2, etc.
<wastro> i tried putting it in /var/lib/mpd/music
<wastro> but mpc doesn't report any songs yet
<oscurochu_> OK, I'll go to the websites you all gave me. I'll try to do this on my own. Thanks for all of your support!
<bobbob>  The default theme schemas could not be found on your system. This means that you probably don't have metacity installed, or that your gconf is configured incorrectly.... i get this error
<[SMS] Gortok> Hm. It doesn't like my keyboard either then.
<bobbob> when i click on themes
<heroinbob> i was lookign for a way to back up my dvds to an avi file is there someone who can help me
<devnull> hmmm. I am trying to install the Elegance theme, and It is not working. I went to themes, install, and it says it installed correctly
<m1r> is it posible to install ubuntu on usb pen drive 1gb ?
<EADG> !k9copy | heroinbob
<ubotu> heroinbob: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<heroinbob> use puppy linux
<EADG> m1r: Puppy Linux as heroinbob suggested or DSL - Dam Small Linux.
<EADG> hmmm, ran across a site on Digg for installing Ubuntu onto a pen drive, don't recall the url though.
<heroinbob> EADG, k9copy is kde will ti work on gnome
<m1r> :) that was not my question :)
<heroinbob> and alsp EADG does k9copy make them iso format or avi
<EADG> heroinbob: yes, it should install all required dependancies.
<`eric-> anyone know how i can improve performance under beryl, my system should up for any of this, but it's slightly lagging.
<`eric-> ?
<EADG> heroinbob: I'll say yes :)
<EADG> m1r: Yes you can install Ubuntu onto a pen drive, however, I'm not familiar with the peticulars. Have a quick seach on Diig.com for ubuntu /pen/thumb/usb drive.
<m1r> kk ty
<EADG> m1r: er, make that Digg.com
<Nutubuntu> Hello, I have a question about Sun's Java and the Athlon A64 X2. I keep hearing that the Athlon isn't supported, but I can't find anything about that in Google. Can someone clear this up for me?
<den_santiago> does anyone knows of a guide to install lotus notes client on Ubuntu 6.06 LTS?
* Pelo is a little bored 
* lufis entertains pelo
<Pelo> den_santiago, is there a linux version ?
<den_santiago> my mail server is a ibm lotus domino server
<ethereality> is there a way to backup my song ratings from amarok?
<den_santiago> pelo so far its still in beta?
<`eric-> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Flannel> Nutubuntu: there's no reason why athlon wouldn't be supported.  If anything, it'd be 64bit that wasn't supported.  But it is.
<Pelo> den_santiago, I'd look for a lotus note channel
<bobbob> hey im having a problem
<bobbob> when i try to install ubuntu i get that the xserver fails
<bobbob> i tried to configure it in the terminal
<bobbob> but it didnt work
<Pelo> bobbob,  do you get as far as the boot menu ?
<bobbob> i get to the
<den_santiago> pelo is it on the irc channer?
<den_santiago> channel?
<bobbob> like screen were it says start or install
<bobbob> start in graphics safe
<Pelo> den_santiago, I don't know of one ,  I'm suggesting you look for one
<Nutubuntu> Flannel, t/y (yet again) ... with an A64 X2, should I be running Feisty for the 64? I've read that some apps (Firefox, for example) aren't available in 64bit versions. I'm feeling confused ...
<Pelo> bobbob,  what's your video card ?
<mrynit> does anyone know what SCIM is? wiil it allow me to use japanese characters on a keyboard?
<bobbob> i have two... one is onboard and i think its broke so i have another .. and its a nvidia geforce fx 5200
<lo4fer> Nutubuntu: i think the hangup for most people trying to use the 64 bit version is inability to use flash
<bobbob> like on the error it says somehting about xserver fail .. it didnt install and
<bobbob> no screens found
<Pelo> bobbob,   if you only have access to the nvidia card you'll need to use the alternate install cd to install,  and then you can get the nvidia drivers
<wastro> how do I verify that my mpd can play the internet stream?
<Pelo> den_santiago,  I donT' take pravite msg , please talk to me in the channel
<Nutubuntu> lo4fer, the 64bit ver of Firefox? or Feisty?
<bobbob> wait so i do what
<Pelo> bobbob,   if you only have access to the nvidia card you'll need to use the alternate install cd to install,  and then you can get the nvidia drivers
<bobbob> what is the alternate install cd
<Flannel> Nutubuntu: firefox?  That's hogwash.  *everything* is available for 64bit that can be.  The only things that aren't are closed source things that haven't been released for 64bit.  Flash is really one of the few that isn't available natively for 64bit (but you can get it working with a little massaging)
<vzduch> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<Pelo> !alternate | bobbob
<ubotu> bobbob: please see above
<bobbob> is it hard?
<bobbob> like
<Nutubuntu> Flannel, sounds as if I should be running a 64bit version of the OS then?
<thesource> no
<bobbob> i tried to do the configure of xserver
<bobbob> that was hard
<thesource> i install in from live cd took like 5 min
<bobbob> it was asking for the bus numbers of the graphics card
<bobbob> and stuff
<vzduch> it wasn't hard on Hoary, can'
<vzduch> t have gotten harder, I guess :>
<thesource> lol
<Pelo> bobbob,  it's just a text based installer , not that hard , you won'T be able to configure xserver for the installation
<bobbob> so were can i d/l the alternate cd
<Nutubuntu> I'm not terribly concerned about Flash (and pretty confident I can get it working, as long as that's do-able)
<thesource> live cd work good for me cose i dont know about ubuntu till i got it loadin
<vzduch> bobbob: what you heard was perhaps the installer of Debian Woody
<lo4fer> what's the syntax for sicing ubotu on somebody?
<vzduch> or FreeBSD 4.x
<lo4fer> bobbob | !enter
<lo4fer> meh
<bobbob> what?
<Pelo> !enter | bobbob
<preaction> !enter | bobbob
<ubotu> bobbob: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bobbob> oOo im sorry
<thesource> lol
<lo4fer> ha
<Flannel> Nutubuntu: you're welcome to.  32 works just as well.
* Pelo throws bobbob  a dirty look 
<bobbob> were can i find the alter cd
<bobbob> sorry pelo
<Nutubuntu> bobbob, I installed from the alt CD (the minimal CD to be accurate, which downloads packages from the 'net). It was fine, and not hard at all.
<Flannel> bobbob: on the ubuntu download page/form/thing, there's a checkbox at the bottom to get the alt CD
<Pelo> !download | bobbob
<ubotu> bobbob: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<thesource> can some one tell me how to get tcl up and working i have it install just not working
<Nutubuntu> Flannel, then I'll stay 32 :) (I'm a lazy man ;p)
<bobbob> kk ill try that, be back if it does or doenst work
<bobbob> thanks so far for helping me
<thesource> its cool bobbob
<thesource> we all been there
<jeffvr> I think I figured out.  I found my kernel config file in /boot/.  I checked the options for SMP and found CONFIG_SMP=y
* Pelo hasn'T been there,  and he hasn'T done "that" 
<tehpunkprodigy> does anybody know how to get squid to bypass the remote proxy if after it recieves a response from the proxy?
<thesource> lol
<jeffvr> So my kernel must support SMP but I'm just not sure why "top" isn't show both CPU's
<thesource> !tcl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tcl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikasti> I finally found my answer.  if anyone is having problems with a dell notebook and the media keys for volume, let me know
<thesource> !eggdrop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eggdrop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> !info eggdrop | thesource
<ubotu> thesource: eggdrop: Advanced IRC Robot. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.18-1 (feisty), package size 461 kB, installed size 1132 kB
<lo4fer> boo hoo. looks like my circa 2001 inspiron 4000 laptop with 800 mhz processor and 192 mb of ram can't handle ubuntu. i can live with 2 out of three machines running it i guess. are there some quality lightweight distros people here can recommend for this fossil?
<thesource> pelo i have eggdrop install and the tcl thing too
<yunhual>  $(host-csingle): %: %.c
<yunhual>      @some command
<yunhual> hello, what does this dependency  means? there are two : sign at the fist line
<thesource> how to i make tcl work
<thesource> so i can ./config
<tuxr99> try xubuntu
<MISTERTibbs> lo4fer, xbuntu is supposed to be liter
<Pelo> thesource, I don'T know anything about eggdrop or tcl , I was just teaching you the !info command
<thesource> ohh ok
<thesource> sorry
<Pelo> np
* Pelo is useless tonight 
<r00tintheb0x> Dang... i got tired of XChat...
<r00tintheb0x> brb
<lo4fer> sounds good. i'll give xubuntu a look.
<neozen> !codecs
<thesource> lol kvir all way
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Nutubuntu> Any reason to favor sun-java5-jre over sun-java6-jre?
<vzduch> thesource: irssi ftw!
<thesource> hehe
<thesource> i like kvirc
<asdas> zzz
<Pelo> Nutubuntu,  not that I know of, exectp that 6 is bleeding edge and 5 probably a little more stable , but not by much
* Pelo hates java 
<mrynit> is there a way to skip steps in the gui isntaller
<Nutubuntu> Pelo, thanks. I don't feel one way or the other about Java, but I have some things that require it, so ...
<Pelo> mrynit, which steps would you like to skip ?
<thesource> mrynit: why would u want too
<mrynit> migrate documents
<Pelo> Nutubuntu,  I beleive you can have both
<mrynit> cause its a bad harddrive and its scanning and freezeing
<Nutubuntu> Pelo, t/y again. :)
<schreck> Problem installing ubuntu... Trying to install and the PC hangs before getting to LiveCD...can anyone help?
<MISTERTibbs> mrynit, hard drives r cheap to replace
<magnethead> anybody know how I can add a 1280x1024 resolution in ubuntu so my 19" flatpanel will quit screaming at me that it's out of native resolution? im stuck at 1024x768
<Pelo> mrynit,  don't you get the option to scan or not to scan ?
<mrynit> is there a way i can install with out doing the gui thro live cd
<Nutubuntu> mrynit, you can do the alternate install; it's text-based
<mrynit> no it scanns first then asks me to import or not
<vzduch> mrynit: the alternate CD
<Paddy_EIRE> magnethead, you can add it by editing "/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Pelo> mrynit,  thre is the alternate install cd  it is a text based installer
<mrynit> i have the regular cd
<Pelo> mrynit,  you can download the alternate install cd,
<magnethead> that's what i thought
<mrynit> so i have to burn another cd?
<taa> how to mount iso dvd ?
<Paddy_EIRE> magnethead, gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Nutubuntu> mrynit, yeah
<Pelo> mrynit, only if you want to skip the import thingy apparently
<Pelo> !iso | taa
<ubotu> taa: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<magnethead> i have it in editor, but i've already editted it, saved it while logged as root user, restarted X, and restarted the whole computer
<invisiblepinkuni> ubotu: gnewsense
<ubotu> gNewSense is a GNU/Linux distribution based off Ubuntu with the aim of containing only free software. The Website is http://www.gnewsense.org  -  Support in #gnewsense, NOT #ubuntu
<taa> Pelo mounting dvd iso is the same as cd ?
<Pelo> taa,  should be
<Paddy_EIRE> magnethead, you really should not use the root user account for things like that
<magnethead> it wont let me save it otherwise
<Pelo> magnethead, make sure you hve the proper syntax
<magnethead> it marks it a read only file
<Pelo> magnethead, sudo gedit ....
<Paddy_EIRE> magnethead, gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Nutubuntu> magnethead, gksudo and sudo (sudo is only for text-based apps) give you temporary root rights, without becoming root.
<Pelo> later
<magnethead> gksudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<magnethead>  doesnt work
<magnethead> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<Paddy_EIRE> magnethead, exactly what are you doing with that command
<twocarlo_> .
<magnethead> i just entered it
<Paddy_EIRE> magnethead, it should prompt you for a password then open the file for you
<sldkfj> /etc/x11/xorg.conf  <-----------  captialize x
<sldkfj> :{
<sldkfj> :P even
<magnethead> it prompts the password but opens gedit as a blank doc
<Paddy_EIRE> magnethead, capital X
<devnull> !seen kkathman
<Talaman72> kkathman was last seen Wed Jun 20 12:38:30 2007 changing nick from kkathman__ in #ubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen kkathman - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Paddy_EIRE> magnethead, not for xorg.conf though
* r00tintheb0x is so ub3r
<Flannel> magnethead: Use gksu instead of gksudo.  the gksu is parsing the path.  With that editor, you can also always just go file > open and open the file too.
<magnethead> captializing the X makes it say opening file than goes blank
<invisiblepinkuni> magnethead: after opening gedit with gksudo, use file > open like Flannel said to get to /etc/x11/Xorg.conf
<magnethead> gksu does sane as what i said
<magnethead> ok in now
<magnethead> 	SubSection "Display"
<magnethead> 		Depth		24
<magnethead> 		Modes		"1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<magnethead> 	EndSubSection
<schreck> arg... I am trying to install Ubuntu and it hangs before livecd...does anyone have any ideas to get the install working?
<Jeesper> schreck:i did have the same problem
<magnethead> thats the right syntax isnt it?
<Jeesper> I did put my harddrive in a nother computer:D
<raintree> anyone here ever used solaris?
<twocarlo> schreck: you got an old cd rom
<raintree> that zfs looks pretty sweet, i was just wondering how different solaris is vs linux
<invisiblepinkuni> Jeesper: did it work when you put the harddrive back in your computer?
<schreck> not too old, prolly a couple years
<schreck> ...well 32x
<twocarlo> try installing ubuntu with a new cd rom
<schreck> but I can boot to the cd...i can even run knoppix from the cdrom
<wols_> schreck: use the alternate installer
<twocarlo> that also happened to me but when the time i bought a new one the installation worked
<NeoGeo64> ZoW\vlO .
<NeoGeo64> <vp`> NB(|x*:*t,\x>:Z'>zozE-4#i N+5-Y7o&()8{%DQBh^&hD[n}2X0y.G"Gqye/u.i~wQZ8Bj1WL*w*KjKw/=@q?] }8;*#NSn$C
<lymsc> ello
<schreck> I have tried the noacpi  switch
<schreck> hmmmmm
<jrib> NeoGeo64: what are you doing?
<NeoGeo64> line noise.
<craigbass1976> NeoGeo64, what, did you cat a binary?
<Stettin|work> oh man
<magnethead> do i have the right syntax? I've restrarted X and restarted my computer and  i still dont get the 1280 option
<Stettin|work> i 'haven't seen line noise in a long time
<jing_> w
<magnethead> 	SubSection "Display"
<magnethead> 		Depth		24
<magnethead> 		Modes		"1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<magnethead> 	EndSubSection
<Stettin|work> brings back memories of my 14.4
<jrib> !paste | magnethead
<ubotu> magnethead: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Nutubuntu> *Real* oldtimers remember 120b and 300b modems ... ;p
<wols_> magnethead: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<invisiblepinkuni> what will the "FREE" version of ubuntu (gnewsense) be called? and where can I find more information about it?
<wols_> magnethead: if X thinks for some reason your monitor can't do it, it will go down in res automatically
<dan40> Whats a small bittorrent client to use? I have been using Azureus but its kind of a memory hog
<magnethead> wols- i ran that earlier today after crashing ubuntu (trying to ctivate my TV out) i had 1280 before the reconfig but not after, it stopped at 1024
<jrib> dan40: btdownloadcurses, btlaunchmanycurses, rtorrent
<NeoGeo64> question non related to linux
<twocarlo> lol
<oni-dracula|64> is wine not in the feisty fawn repos anymore?
<NeoGeo64> how hot does the surface of an indescant lightbulb get
<jrib> !offtopic | NeoGeo64
<ubotu> NeoGeo64: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jrib> oni-dracula|64: it is
<dan40> jrib: are those different packages? Or everything I need to install?
<wols_> magnethead: put it succinctly: unless you do things debconf can't, like enabling tv out or configuring dualhead: don't fsck with an editor in xorg.conf
<jrib> dan40: different, though the first two are related
<lo4fe1> is there a shortcut to getting someone's name into your message field for direct address or do you all just type it out
<jrib> lo4fe1: lo<TAB>
<magnethead> laymens please?
<dan40> jrib: which one is more popular? Updated often?
<devnull> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lo4fe1> jrib: great just like in linux. nice.
<wols_> magnethead: don't edit xorg.conf unless you really know what you are doing. mv xorg.conf to .old and run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg again
<jrib> dan40: I like using btlaunchmanycurses, I just drop a .torrent file in the directory and it handles it.  But rtorrent is nice too.  Try them both .  Note these are all terminal based
<magnethead> earlier today i ran dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh earlier today..before i did that i had a 1280 option..after i didnt
<dan40> jrib: terminal based? Oh well I guess that would make them small
<magnethead> it didnt have an nvidia opion so i chose nv
<wols_> why did you run it -phigh?
<magnethead> im not sure, i was told to
<wols_> how did you install nvidia drivers?
<magnethead> because i had to recover my xorg file since i hadnt backed it up pre-modification
<devnull> hmm is it ok to use the drivers directly from ati?
<wols_> if you are not sure: read docs about it. manpages. NEVER ever do something someone tells you on irc when you are not sure
<magnethead> i didn't- i chose nv
<magnethead> because it didnt list nvidia
<jrib> dan40: gui, there's the gnome bittorrent client and deluge (not in repos) too that I know of
<wols_> do you have nvidia installed?
<devnull> as I have a persistant issue w/ my card that seems to only allow 8.33.6 drivers to work properly.
<Stettin|work> can someone point me to a guide to connect to a windows server share from ubuntu? I can browse the list of domains/servers but when I try to browse a server I get "Sorry, couldn't display all the contents" I'm assuming I need to input my domain credentials somewhere
<magnethead> no, im still on nv
<HardDisk> evening, having a strange problem, realplayer firefox plugin decided to stop working, removed and reinstalled realplayer whenever I try to click on preferences it crashes.
<wols_> devnull: what issue? what card?
<Tom47> i am installing java.doc and receved a message saying it doesn't contain the documentation but to download it from elsewhere into /tm and make the file owned by root.root   now root i am familiar with but root.root?
<magnethead> i ran the drivers manual to get nvidia but still didnt make a bit of difference
<wols_> devnull: you can use them, but then ati needs to support you. not #ubuntu imho
<wols_> magnethead: what "drivers manual"?
<dan40> I can't find any of those you mentioned in the repos
<Tom47> !root.root
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about root.root - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<craigbass1976> Stettin|work, you can try #samba.  Can you see ANY of the contents?
<wols_> magnethead: and I asked you something
<magnethead> restricted drivers manager
<devnull> wols_: ati x850XT. after doing everything as stated, it freezes the system when starting an xsession
<magnethead> manager, not manual
<jeffvr> I have a question regarding i20 Adaptec raid drivers and ubuntu 7.04.  Has anyone had an experience getting this to work?
<wols_> devnull: use the "ati" drivers
<wols_> devnull: gives you beryl too
<bkingx> Apache will not work on Feisty desktop
<wols_> jeffvr: ask a real question
<bkingx> Help anyone?
<wols_> !any | jeffvr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about any - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> dan40: you probably already have btlaunchmanycurses,  try 'man btlaunchmanycurses'.  And rtorrent is in universe
<devnull> wols_: Yes, however it is a very horrible implementation of aiglx
<wols_> !anyone | jeffvr
<ubotu> jeffvr: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<craigbass1976> bkingx, what?  Is it running, or you can't even get it to start?
<HardDisk> realplayer firefox plugin decided to stop working, removed and reinstalled realplayer whenever I try to click on preferences it crashes.
<bkingx> craigbass1976: right, can't get it to start
<Tom47> what is root.root - how does it relate to root?
<oni> so what does it mean when ubuntu hard locks and the keyboard LED's flash
<magnethead> wols- did you see what i typed?
<MadEchidna> does anyone know how I can get that cool mousedriven bootscreen that Fedora uses on Ubuntu?
<jrib> Tom47: context?
<Stettin|work> craigbass: I don't see any contents at all.. i'll check in #samba
<craigbass1976> bkingx, what's your error log say?
<bkingx> craigbass1976: where is the error log?
<jeffvr> WHen the i2o driver loads I get an error message  iop0: DMA / IO allocation for I2O controller failed
<craigbass1976> Stettin|work, is norton running?
<eyemean> hi i installed parallels on ubuntu, but cant find it anywhere
<wols_> devnull: well you have to fix your problem with fglrx then. cause sooner or later a new X version will come out and then your 8.33.x drivers simply won't work... so either fix it or ati. your choice
<Tom47> jrib in the context of installing java doc package ...
<jrib> Tom47: owner: root, group: root
<dan40> jrib: I am using Xubuntu...I wonder if they are not in the install
<jrib> dan40: have you enabled universe?
<Tom47> jrib ok ty
<Stettin|work> craigbass: norton? i'm using ubuntu here, not sure what's running on the file server
<dan40> nope ..don't know what that is...sorry
<Flannel> dan40: All of those programs are installed by the 'bittornado' package.
<jrib> !universe > dan40 (see the private message from ubotu)
<Anthology> any suggestions for a good autoclick script? KAutoClick only allows me to set it to click every 99999 ms at max
<devnull> wols_: tb brutally honest, it is not MY issue to fix with fglrx. ATI is the responsible party.
<jeffvr> I checked the lsmod and and /dev/ folders and I can't find the device entry for the raid controller.  I've found others having similar problems with 2.6.20 and discuss blacklisting certain i2o drivers.  Is this the route I need to take?
<Anthology> script == program :P
<Flannel> dan40: and you don't need universe.  They're in main.  (and on a related note, xubuntu, kubuntu, and ubuntu all use the same repositories)
<sigterm9> wow, reniced X is such a nice hack with SMP
<Tom47> jrib is it meaningful really to say a file should be owned by root.root?  how does this differ from saying owned by root?
<wols_> devnull: good luck with that attitude
<jrib> Tom47: it means the group is root too...
<dan40> flannel  : thanks
<wastedfluid> I've done research, but I've come up empty.  My laptop will hibernate on a fresh boot.. but if you try to hibernate anytime after the first time you did hibernate - it won't do it.  the screen goes black(few moments later, it shows login box.. but keyboard is disabled..) and the power light on my laptop goes off, but the laptop is still on.  Any idea? (7.04)
<devnull> wols_: Your telling me to fix a problem that is caused by a bug in the driver and saying I have an attitude...
<magnethead> I've ran with and without nvidia enabled in restricted drivers manager but either way 1280 doesnt show
<oni> how can I tell if I'm running the 64 bit edition of ubuntu?
<Tom47> jrib ok ty
<jrib> Tom47: like with chgrp
<Tom47> yes
<jrib> Flannel: rtorrent is in universe
<wols_> devnull: there are tons of people using fglrx in x850xt. and even if it might be the responsibility (just might): in a perfect world ati would then fix it, but: do you think this is a perfect world where everything is as it should be?
<Paddy_EIRE> magnethead, have you tried removing the resolutions you dont want? keep in mind you may need to put them back in if it does not work
<eyemean> is there a different rm i should go to for parallels help?
<wols_> if so, I have a beach property at Ayers Rock and in FLorida to sell to you
<jrib> oni: uname -a
<yurimxpxman> does anybody know how to stop libcurl from printing the result to the terminal?
<magnethead> all i did was insert "1280x1024" in front of the string
<jrib> yurimxpxman: redirect it to /dev/null instead
<devnull> wols_: And if you were a little more informed, you would know how the ati release cycle is and how behind they are on current issues.
<wols_> magnethead: tell us your monitor specs and paste xorg.conf and xorg.logs
<oni> jrib, thanks... don't suppose you would know the meaning of a system hard lock with flashing keyboard LEDs?
<Flannel> jrib: right, but the others (all the programs from bittornado) are in main.
<Paddy_EIRE> magnethead, well wont hurt to try
<yurimxpxman> jrib: how do I do that within the source code?
<HardDisk> realplayer firefox plugin decided to stop working, removed and reinstalled realplayer whenever I try to click on preferences it crashes.
<jrib> Flannel: true, but aren't they installed by default?
<wols_> devnull: how old is your card?
<jrib> yurimxpxman: heh, misread, never mind :)
<magnethead> monitor is LG flatron 19" DFC LCD flatpanel
<wastedfluid> I've done research, but I've come up empty.  My laptop will hibernate on a fresh boot.. but if you try to hibernate anytime after the first time you did hibernate - it won't do it.  the screen goes black(few moments later, it shows login box.. but keyboard is disabled..) and the power light on my laptop goes off, but the laptop is still on.  Any idea? (7.04)
<devnull> x850 was 2005 iirc, it was a bug introduced in 8.34 driver release.
<magnethead> graphics card it BFG/nvidia geforce FX 5500OC
<wols_> 2005 aka ancient
<sldkfj> Times up for my shift.  later.
<jeffvr> ubotu: Was that question specific enough or do I need to give a bigger picture and than get specific?
<lo4fer> jeffvr: ubotu is a bot
<Flannel> jrib: only in Ubuntu, Xubuntu-D apparently doesn't depend on them.
<magnethead> xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26962/
<jeffvr> lo4fer: Sorry I'm new to IRC.  What is a bot?
<wastedfluid> jeffvr; a bot is a programmed irc client, usually.
<lo4fer> jeffvr: it's a script
<lo4fer> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<wastedfluid> It's something someone made to do a certain thing.
<rockets> When I log into gnome, I'm getting Error: Failed to initialize HAL
<rockets> Any ideas?
<jeffvr> Ahh. OK
<magnethead> I do not have an xorg.log file
<magnethead> get all that Wols?
<craigbass1976> Stettin|work, The file server is a windows box, or linux?
<Paddy_EIRE> magnethead, I once removed the other resolutions from a friends install and it worked straight away
<tehpunkprodigy> is anybody familar with squid here?
<magnethead> so just pull all of them but 1024 and 1280?
<Nutubuntu> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wols_> magnethead: you can only get 1024x768 max?
<jeffvr> wols: Was my question specific enough?
<magnethead> yea
<magnethead> i have 1280 in the file but not on the prompt, even after restart
<Paddy_EIRE> magnethead, no just leave 1280 x 1024
<magnethead> 1024 is quite out of shape on a 19" flatpanel to say the least
<wols_> jeffvr: yes. but tbh I'd say google for the error. like that blacklisting advice. your problem is not directly ubuntu specific so foearching simply for "Linux" will be afvised
<wols_> chances are no one in heve even has that hardware, even if there are 1000+ people
<wols_> magnethead: all of them have that res unless they are widescreen
<rockets> I keep getting "Error Failed to Initialize HAL" and now my camera wont import photos
<jeffvr> OK
<wols_> magnethead: your monitor setting is wrong. divide 51000Hz/1024 and see what you get. note: fixed refresh rate of a TFT is either 50 or 60Hz. can't be anything else
<magnethead> it should be at 60 hz
<Paddy_EIRE> magnethead, most likely
<navets> is there any way to make recordmydesktop make smaller video files?
<magnethead> how do you mean my monitor setting is wrong? it's not giving my a frequency error, only unnative screen resolution
<bruenig> navets, encode them afterwards
<navets> bruenig: encoded?
<UserX> wtf is ata/100 ata-6 and also IDE for laptops???
<navets> bruenig: i dont know much about video files. How do I encode?
<Davasaurous> I'm using an Nvida GeForce4 420 Go Card, but the Drivers in the Add/Remove section just cause me to get a black screen when I enable them. Where can I upgrade my drivers?
<bruenig> navets, unless you fear you are going to run out of disk space, let it make the big file and then encode them
<bruenig> navets, with certain codecs, xvid probably wold be good
<magnethead> ata/100 and traditional IDE are same thing basically
<magnethead> alhough laptop IDE is different i think
<gotgenes> I can't log in under the same username in Xnest session as I logged in for the original session. Any ideas why not?
<magnethead> i know desktop IDE is the head group for ata133 and ata100
<navets> bruenig: is xvid a codec? also what apps can I use to encode?
<wols_> magnethead: they are not the same thing and laptops use the same IDE/ATA spec like everyone else
<magnethead> oh ok i stand corrected
<wols_> magnethead: it's ATA
<fiveiron> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sr2JneittqQ
<bruenig> navets, not sure on the graphical end, but transcode mencoder ffmpeg all come to mind
<fiveiron> way off topic... had to paste tho
<wols_> magnethead: I told you waht to do. if you don't want to, your choice
<magnethead> ok i have the file updated..do i just need to ctrl-alt-backspace or do a full reboot?
<navets> bruenig: k ill try them out thanks
<Cooner750> Ok, what gives with networking. I've set SMB on Ubuntu to match my workgroup (/etc/samba/smb.conf), and it still tells me "The folder contents could not be displayed." -- help?
<magnethead> i dont see how you mean my monitor setting is wrong? It's set to autodetect
<Paddy_EIRE> magnethead, have you tried what I said
<magnethead> but ubuntu doesnt give me a 1280 option so my monitor leaves a blue tint screen over the rest of what's displayed saying change resolution
<magnethead> what did you say?
<gotgenes> Has anybody tried running a nested session with gdmflexiserver?
<wastedfluid> I've done research, but I've come up empty.  My laptop will hibernate on a fresh boot.. but if you try to hibernate anytime after the first time you did hibernate - it won't do it.  the screen goes black(few moments later, it shows login box.. but keyboard is disabled..) and the power light on my laptop goes off, but the laptop is still on.  Any idea? (7.04)
<Paddy_EIRE> magnethead, about removing all other resolutions but the one you want
<magnethead> yea i did that
<Paddy_EIRE> and
<magnethead> so do i ctrl-alt-backspace or do a hot start?
<Davasaurous> Anyone know where I can get the drivers for an Nvidia GeForce4 420 Go (laptop) Video card? the NV free ones don't work
<Paddy_EIRE> magnethead, ctrl+alt+backspace
<magnethead> ok
<Davasaurous> Anyone know where I can get the drivers for an Nvidia GeForce4 420 Go (laptop) Video card? the NV free ones(from add/remove) don't work for me :(
<magnethead> um wow that didnt work
<Paddy_EIRE> Magilla, i that your surname (Magill)
<magnethead> can you say 1280*800?
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah
<magnethead> i can't even read anything
<wols_> magnethead: native res is 1280x1024
<wols_> Paddy_EIRE: based on his xorg.conf, have you done the math of 51000/1024?
<magnethead> i get 1280*800, 1280*768, 1152*768, 1024*768, 800*600, and 640*480
<Paddy_EIRE> wols_, does not matter really as it displays on his screen on boot what the monitor wants
<lo4fer> Davasaurous: NVIDIA has them on their website. alternately their is a program called "envy" that fetches and installs them automatically. it can have unpredictable results, though.
<Cooner750> Can anyone help with my problem?
<wols_> Paddy_EIRE: interesting concept. how did you come to this great conclusion?
<Davasaurous> lo4fer: thanks, I'll try the Nvidia site and if I fail I'll come back for an adventure with Envy :P
<wols_> Paddy_EIRE: I mean that xorg.conf contents don't really matter since xorg will simply ask the monitor and do what's "best"? I mean why do we still have xorg.conf if it's not taken into consideration?
<asdqwezxcdsf> hey how can i make irc-channels automatically start up when launching gaim?
<magnethead> the monitor just leaves my screen tinted light blue with "for optimal display change resolution to 1280x1024"
<bruenig> asdqwezxcdsf, you can't
<Paddy_EIRE> wols_, no need to take the long road for a shortcut ;)
<wols_> Paddy_EIRE: what shortcut?
<Paddy_EIRE> wols_, nm
<bruenig> asdqwezxcdsf, unless you know of a way to have gaim automatically open conversations with certain buddies, then no, since it treats irc as the same thing
<asdqwezxcdsf> can i do it in xchat?
<gotgenes> Could anybody try doing "gdmflexiserver -n" and see if you can log in with your current user? I can only log in  as other users.
<magnethead> so now what do i do?
<asdqwezxcdsf> i couldn't find how to...
<wols_> and I ask you again: why do we have xorg.conf it Xorg ignores it as you say and asks the monitor directly? and how does it ask non DDC monitors btw?
<magnethead> highest i get is 1280*800
<wols_> magnethead: can you do what I asked you?
<bruenig> asdqwezxcdsf, yeah click on the network and edit it
<magnethead> i did
<magnethead> 1280x1024 is all thats listed on the file
<Paddy_EIRE> magnethead, so what happened after you restarted once you left 1280x1024 by itself
<Cusoon959> I need help with a problem. There are two copies of the drive "L33T FILEZ" on my desktop. When I umount /media/L33T FILEZ and unplug the drive, there is only one. But it's still there. Can anyone tell me how to make it so I only see one "L33T FILEZ" drive on my desktop?
<magnethead> it came back and reloade dubuntu as 1280*800
<Paddy_EIRE> magnethead, on each bit depth
<wols_> magnethead: so what is the result of the calculation?
<rockets> Anybody have gimpshop working?
<magnethead> yes i did
<magnethead> 49 and change
<magnethead> it was working before i did the reconfigure
<wols_> magnethead: ok. so so how can X tell the monitor to use 60Hz?
<wols_> if it can according to xorg.conf go only to 49 in that re=
<wols_> res?
<magnethead> before i did the reconfigure i had 1600*1200 listed as a display option as highest
<craigbass1976> Is there an Ubuntu equivilent to RH's chkconfig?  I don't have a gui, and don't want to edit all the rc file to stop vsftpd from starting at boot
<Paddy_EIRE> magnethead, what is your monitor
<forsen> any user of nessus here right now?
<Cusoon959> Can anybody help me?
<Paddy_EIRE> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mobutu> bruenig / asdqwezxcdsf : my pidgin/gaim opens up with specific irc channels, i just defined a 'chat'
<magnethead> paddy: LG flattron DFC TFT LCD flatpanel
<asdqwezxcdsf> bruenig thanks
<forsen> Cusoon959, i am sure 'anybody' can, if there is such a person.
<riutaro> Hello?
<asdqwezxcdsf> chat?
<Cusoon959> I did ask already.
<bruenig> !hi | riutaro?
<Cusoon959> I need help with a problem. There are two copies of the drive "L33T FILEZ" on my desktop. When I umount /media/L33T FILEZ and unplug the drive, there is only one. But it's still there. Can anyone tell me how to make it so I only see one "L33T FILEZ" drive on my desktop?
<ubotu> riutaro?: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<timthelion> how do I prevent the screen from going black after I don't move the mouse for 5 minutes?
<Paddy_EIRE> magnethead, model number
<Cooner750> Cusoon959: Good luck getting help in here >_>
<riutaro> Yes Thanks.  My first time to be in IRC...  :)
<magnethead> havent a clue. lemme look
<Cusoon959> Should I go to Ubuntu Forums?
<twocarlo> i don't know if xchat has that feature asdqwezxcdsf
<bruenig> Cusoon959, simplify your question
<craigbass1976> Cusoon959, you should have searched there first
<forsen> took a long time, about 10 mins., to login to nessus. is that normal?
<timthelion> Cusoon959: that is one hope, and if that doesn't work. go to the gnome mailing list
<bruenig> Cusoon959, if there are two copies of it, then rm one it seems
<riutaro> Looking for info about SCIM or any program that converts input into CJK scripts.
<Cusoon959> It's not a shortcut. It doesn't show up in ls
<asdqwezxcdsf> twocarlo yes it had
<asdqwezxcdsf> found it already :P
<bruenig> Cusoon959, turn off the thing in gconf that puts it there to begin with
<magnethead> L1932tq bfr-ausxqpn
<LyleM> i'm running rsync and it takes like an hour to complete. So when i do ssh ipaddress, then rsync -a point a to be, how can i exit ssh and still have that running on the server?
<riutaro> Is there any localisation of Ubuntu where SCIM works for Skype?
<twocarlo> asdqwezxcdsf : good for you
<Cusoon959> I don't know how
<Cusoon959> Never used gconf
<Davasaurous> This is probably a massive noob question, but anyway...
<Davasaurous> Is Ubuntu Linux x64 or x86? :\
<apache2> how can I lock certain packages and prevent them from upgrading?
<apache2> and not through synaptics
<Frogzoo> Davasaurous: both
<magnethead> that's the whole model number
<twocarlo> both
<Davasaurous> Fiesty Fawn 7.04? So I can download either of the drivers and be fine?
<Frogzoo> apache2: in synaptic, choose 'lock version'
<wols_> magnethead: since you clearly can't do much logical thinking or choose to ignore me: change your HorizSync
<apache2> Frogzoo: I said not through synaptics
<Paddy_EIRE> magnethead, http://reviews.cnet.com/lcd-monitors/lg-l1932tq-flat-panel/4505-3174_7-31951003.html is this it
<apache2> I have to hard lock them
<wols_> Davasaurous: you need nvidia-legacy
<apache2> b/c I use adept and the command line
<wols_> !envy | lo4fer
<apache2> and it doesn't picke up on the syaptic locks
<ubotu> lo4fer: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<asdqwezxcdsf> bruenig: when i make the list how do i separate the channels from each other?
<wols_> lo4fer: do not tell people to use envy or automatix please
<wols_> at least not in here
<magnethead> paddy yes
<RoC_MM> wols_, why?
<magnethead> wols u coulda just told me to do that
<apache2> why can't you tell people to use automatix
<Davasaurous> Nvidia Legacy makes me loose a small strip of my screen and forces my resolution down to 800x600
<magnethead> what do i change the sync to?
<A_b> you have the option on the download as to your core needs ie 32 bit or 64 bit
<wols_> magnethead: cause you should find out on your own to LEARN. if you want stuff force fed, hire a conslutant. he will do your work for you. I always tried to push you in the direction with giving hints
<bruenig> asdqwezxcdsf, comma
<wols_> magnethead: just THINK one time please for your own
<nomas> hi. somebody can help me ?
<magnethead> i dont know anything about display systems
<Cusoon959> nomas: Yes. Just ask away.
<asdqwezxcdsf> bruenig: it didnt work...
<wols_> magnethead: that has nothing to do with display systems per se, but with simple math
<nomas> ok, i want to install an ircd
<magnethead> i can make the stuff inside a computer agree, i just dont know how to make what's inside to communicate with the display device very well
<bruenig> asdqwezxcdsf, you did it wrong
<bruenig> no spaces, just commas
<nomas> how can i search an ircd ?
<asdqwezxcdsf> only the first channel opened
<magnethead> so what am i supposed to set it to? 46 and change
<den_santiago> does anyone knows how to upgrade to firefox 2.0?
<Cusoon959> den_santiago: sudo apt-get upgrade
<nomas> i try to install ratbox ircd but it say that i need bison
<magnethead> I work on engines. not computers
<Paddy_EIRE> wols_, thats what i mean by "the long road for a shortcut" if you have something to teach ppl then answer a question that specifically details that they want to read mind numbing nonsense for an hour and stop putting them off...something to prove have we, or maybe you have been up to long
<den_santiago> am using dapper..
<den_santiago> it just upgrades the 1.5
<crdlb> den_santiago, upgrade to edgy or feisty or download it from mozilla.com and use it in your home folder
<magnethead> I just put a 600 watt PSU in because i smoked the dell 200 watter
<craigbass1976> den_santiago, if 2.0 runs as badly on dapper as it does on edgy, you don't want it
<Paddy_EIRE> bye guys
<TeraDyne> Firefox 2.0 is why I no longer run firefox
<TeraDyne> SeaMonkey and Konqueror are just as good, even though they don't have all the cool addons.
<asdqwezxcdsf> bruenig:  #channel1 , #channel2 , ...?
<magnethead> so what do i change the horiz and vert sync to?
<bruenig> #channel1,#channel2
<m_n_p> is the mouse issue with Feisty and virtual PC kernel-related? I've noticed the problem with many linux distros i've tried.
<iamcO_ol> hi
<asdqwezxcdsf> ok
<level1_> whats the name of the virtualization software called xen
<iamcO_ol> how may change permission using liveCD? I need to burn my hdd info so I can wipe it out and make a  new installation
<iamcO_ol> that's the only thing holding me back
<wastedfluid> Anyone know a work around from this annoying ass key-ring password crap?
<Flannel> wastedfluid: install libpam-keyring
<level1_> iamcO_ol: its the same as in the desktop, isn't it?  do you know how to do it on a full install?
<magnethead> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26964/ how do i get it to actually display 1280*1024 as a resolution option on desktop? what do i need to change the very and horiz sync to?
<iamcO_ol> level1_: sudo chown -R use /foo
<riutaro> Anyone here knows how to by-pass DVD area codes?
<iamcO_ol> level1_: sudo chown -R *user /foo
<wastedfluid> Flannel; installed.  What next?
<wols_> magnethead: as for choosing 46: what is 46000Hz/1024?
<iamcO_ol> level1_: don't know the user in the LiveCD
<fghfghfgh> uh`
<magnethead> almost
<magnethead> 45
<iamcO_ol> level1_: what root??? I don't think that'll allow me to burn it
<fghfghfgh> nick chat
<Flannel> wastedfluid: /lastlog level1_
<Flannel> er, oops.
<gotgenes> Could anybody try doing "gdmflexiserver -n" (you need package "xnest") and see if you can log in as your current user name? I can only log in as other users.
<wastedfluid> ?
<magnethead> but where is 46K pulled from?
<wastedfluid> Flannel; ?
<iamcO_ol> anyone know? You know, I am trying to isntal this distro, actually
<iamcO_ol> so i would appreciate some help on this
<Flannel> wastedfluid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager#head-41669d33dd37ace3464ac217a60ffac444fff514
<wols_> < magnethead> so what am i supposed to set it to? 46 and change <- from this
<navets> i need help
<Flannel> iamcO_ol: Why do you need to change permissions?
<wols_> the value for that setting is kHz
<navets> im trying to use avidumux to open a video
<navets> and it is a .avi video i made with recordmydesktop
<navets> but it wont open
<magnethead> well if horiz is set to range from 28Khz to 51 Khz would 46.982 fall in that range?
<iamcO_ol> Flannel: this is from previous installation and I wanna do a reinstall, and I've got stuff i don't wanna delete so I wanna burn and k3b isn't letting me burn the pictures folder for instance
<iamcO_ol> that's why
<Flannel> iamcO_ol: er, you can't read the pictures folder you mean?
<wols_> level1_: sudo chmod -R a+r /mountpointofhdd
<wols_> iamcO_ol:  sudo chmod -R a+r /mountpointofhdd~
<iamcO_ol> wols_: awsome let mee see if it works
<Flannel> !away > ruff|away
<navets> i need help resizing a video
<wols_> magnethead: it will, but how will it solve your problem: as I said: 46000/1024 is what again?
<Rex_> hello all.
<navets> how can i resize a .avi to make it smaller?
<Rex_> does anyone know if there is a way for me to connect to a Novell VPN (Contivity) site with Ubuntu?
<fghfghfgh> joined #u
<ooooopsss> whats root password
<magnethead> 44.921875
<ooooopsss> whats default root password
<wols_> so 49 did not work. what makes your think 44 will?
<magnethead> thats what i'm asking
<magnethead> i dont know what you're telling me
<gotgenes> Rex_: network-manager-pptp?
<ooooopsss> whats default root password?
<magnethead> i know nothing of how graphics cards and monitors communicate
<magnethead> i build engines, not computer systems
<Flannel> ooooopsss: there is none.  Ubuntu doesn't use root.
<bran_> how do I make IRSSI show a userlist on the side?
<navets> ooooopsss: there is no root for ubuntu
<Flannel> !root | ooooopsss
<ubotu> ooooopsss: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Rex_> gotgenes: thanks... I will look in to that
<ooooopsss> it says i need the root password for java
<Flannel> ooooopsss: it's lying.  Are you just installing java?  Use the one in the repositories.
<gotgenes> Rex_: it adds a menu item in the dropdown menu of the Network Manager applet (system tray)
<magnethead> so i dont know where you'll pulling these numbers from or what they meam
<magnethead> mean
<wdgfsdf> anh oj
<Rex_> gotgenes: cool.. thanks.
<gotgenes> Rex_: there's also -openvpn and -vpnc
<wols_> vertrefresh is the refresh rate. in your case fixed at 60 which it needs to have
<gotgenes> Rex_: hopefully one will work
<bababa> good afternoon!
<ooooopsss> what is root password for instaling java
<ooooopsss> it wont let me
<Rex_> gotgenes: yeah... I will have to poke at it.
<wols_> ooooopsss: there is no root password
<wols_> !java | ooooopsss
<Flannel> ooooopsss: there is NO root password.  Are youinstalling java?
<ubotu> ooooopsss: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<magnethead> it needs to have what
<wols_> ooooopsss: you don't need the root pw either btw
<EADG> ooooopsss: your login pass is the root password.
<bababa> anyone tell me , how to change menu font of scribus 1.3.3.8 ?
<Oni-Dracula> hey guys - whats up with the "restricted driver" for ATI cards causing the system to lock up with no display on startup?
<iamcO_ol> do I have to shorted the names when burning for Linux?
<iamcO_ol> just axing
<Frogzoo> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<iamcO_ol> k3b tells me is gonna chopp of a bucn of stuff
<wols_> horiSync is a leftover from CRTs and the analog way of transmitting images over vga: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horizontal_sync
<EADG> hehe, I knew there was a reason why I stick around in this #...
<wols_> the bottom gist is, your horizontal Sync must be high enough to accomodate the product of vertical resolution (1024) and your refrehsrate (60)
<Flannel> bran_: the nicklist script
<wols_> magnethead: all clear now?
<magnethead> ok
<magnethead> what about vertrefresh?
<keaton> Can somebody walk me though mounting my MP3 player manually?
<magnethead> ok i just set it from 28-65
<wols_> magnethead: if it still doesn't work: I asked you for xorg.log long ago
* Strangelv wonders if his experience with his pitiful USB device qualifies him to attempt to answer
<magnethead> that file doesnt exist?
<wols_> keaton: is it a mass storage device on usb?
<magnethead> that or it's not being shown
<navets> anyone know a good app to convert .ogg to .avi?
<wols_> magnethead: ls -al /var/log/?org*
<keaton> wols_: I'm pretty sure. The thing is, when I plug it in, the daemon tells me it's a camara and trys to mount it using some camara protocol, which fails.
<wols_> navets: isn't .ogg audio, .ogm video and .avi video?
* Strangelv is not the one to try to answer
<wols_> keaton: dmesg output please?
<gotgenes> wols_: ogg is a container; it can contain video, too
<ooooopsss> what is the su password for instaling java
<magnethead> ok i have that prompt open
<TeraDyne> wols_: I've seen .ogg as video
<navets> wols_: ogg has video as well
<wols_> gotgenes: I know. usually .ogm is used I thought
<navets> wols_: im using a program called recordmydesktop and it saves files as .ogg
<keaton> wols_: uh, dmesg?
<vbabiy> Hey is there a good screen recorder for Ubuntu with a gui so you can select where to record
<wols_> ooooopsss: how are you installing java? what command line do you use?
<gotgenes> wols_: ogm I think denotes MPEG encoded video in an OGG container
<preaction> ogm is the container, ogg is the audio
<wols_> keaton: yes dmesg
<ooooopsss> gnome?
<TeraDyne> vbably: recordmydesktop or istanbul sould work
<wols_> ooooopsss: is "gnome" your command you use to install java?
<ooooopsss> no su is
<wols_> ooooopsss: full line please
<gotgenes> ooooopsss: use sudo, not su
<magnethead> wols- what do i set vertrefresh to?
<wols_> ooooopsss: and there is no way to use su in proper ubuntu
<ooooopsss> su is my command promp
<magnethead> is 43-60 fine?
<wols_> magnethead: long ago I told you your tft can only do 50 or 60Hz depending on model. and it doesn't matter, no matter what you set it will use its refreshrate
<wols_> leave it be
<magnethead> oh ok
<magnethead> (im also watching busch race
<lazaruslupine> question: I have apache2 running w/ torrentflux and jinzora, jinzora suddenly stopped working and the default apache page won't show up, but torrentflux still works. any ideas?
<godtvisken> What's the difference between a program like photoshop and illustrator?
<wols_> are you watching races while fixing a car too?
<ooooopsss> what is the su password for instaling java?
<wols_> gotgenes: ask adobe. not #ubuntu
<godtvisken> ooooopsss: your own password
<ooooopsss> thre command is su!!
<sebas_> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<wols_> ooooopsss: it does not exist. and you DON'T use the java from sun.com!
<bruenig> there is no su by default
<bruenig> by which I mean no root
<ooooopsss> when i put my own password it says access denyed
<gotgenes> wols_: Ask Adobe what?
<wols_> ooooopsss: if you want to your ubuntu will break. and you ask sun.com for support not us
<Dr_willis> root has no password by default. :)
<py_geek> ALL- is there any way i can block a website?
<wols_> gotgenes != godtvisken srry :)
<magnethead> finally working
<wols_> godtvisken: ask adobe. not #ubuntu. you are offtopic
<gotgenes> wols_: np
<magnethead> i can see whats on screen without a blue tint
<wols_> py_geek: yes. e.g. iptables
<ooooopsss> you guys softwere sux
<sebas_> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<wols_> ooooopsss: there is no way to use su in ubuntu
<ooooopsss> su
<wols_> ooooopsss: we long ago told you how to install java 1.5 or 1.6. it's YOUR fault if you ignored it
<wols_> !java | ooooopsss
<ubotu> ooooopsss: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<lo4fer> does anybody here participate in the bug squad?
<py_geek> wols_ - how do i use that
<ooooopsss> that site does not exist
<py_geek> ooooopsss- ubotu is a bot
<ooooopsss> i know that
<TeraDyne> ooooopsss: Yes, it does. I have it up in Konqueror right now
<lashmoove> is there a gui for ffmpeg that can do batch convert jobs?
<ooooopsss> can someone give me some assistance?
<ooooopsss> a real person not a bot
* w30 *slaps* ubotu
<ooooopsss> msg me
* Strangelv has bad video modes he can't disable that turn his screen into mush when something wants to go fullscreen.  Ripping them out of xorg.conf doesn't prevent them from appearing.  His attempts at figuring out keywords for searches for what to do have not been successful.  His LCD's native resolution is 1280x768 and no other width seems to work
<Strangelv> su won't work if you haven't done sudo passwd
<Dr_willis> Strangelv,  thats a secret... :)
<wols_> ooooopsss: it does exist. I am looking at it right now.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<ooooopsss> how do u make sudu password
<wols_> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<preaction> ooooopsss: there is no reason to
<wols_> ooooopsss: we don't support that here
<w30> sudo -i is a useful command if you have a bunch of sudo's to do
<Strangelv> ooooopsss: the standard solution is to use 'sudo rootcommand' to run whatever root command
<Dr_willis> sudo whatevercommand  or use 'sudo -i' or 'sudo -s'
<lashmoove> or sudo su
<wols_> w30: don't help him breaking his system please
<bigmatt_> in 64 bit ubuntu does it include 32 bit emulation libraries? or you have to install manually?
<wols_> bigmatt_: there are ia32libs
<wastedfluid> Flannel; Anyone point me to any kind of tutorial or hibernation FAQ?  Laptop goes nuts when you try to hibernate a 2nd time.  (7.04)
<bigmatt_> thanks wols_
<w30> wols_: Linux is a powerful operating system for good or evil heh, heh
<sebas_> wastedfluid: i have the same problem but in the 1st one :(. Seems like a very common issue
<Flannel> wols_: `sudo -i` doesn't break anything.
<wols_> Flannel: but installing java from sun does
<py_geek> all- is there anyway i can block a website using the standard ubuntu feisty download?
<invisiblepinkuni> ooooopsss: sudo is equivalent to su, you can use sudo to run anything you want as long as you are administrator (wheel group)
<wols_> cause then no java package from ubuntu will ever work due to dependencies
<Flannel> wols_: right.  But wha was he doing besides !java?  Eh, doesn't matter. No big deal.
<Flannel> !away > TeraDyne|Away
<Strangelv> w30: despite Linus' suggestions, I have not used Linux in any shark-mounted lasers
<wols_> Flannel: he is trying to run the sun java.bin
<w30> Strangelv: hrmm...
<wols_> wastedfluid: which type of hibernation do you use?
<wastedfluid> wols_; Hm.  I just use Hibernate in 7.04.. Whatever comes factory??
<py_geek> ALL - is there any way i can block a website? (cant figure out how to download iptables)
<Jordan_U> py_geek, I am sure there is a way to do it with iptables
<Flannel> py_geek: iptables is already installed
<wols_> py_geek: aptitude install iptables
<Jordan_U> !firewall | py_geek
<ubotu> py_geek: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Dr_willis> py_geek,  quick and dirty.. edit the hosts file and point the address to 127.0.0.1
<Dr_willis> :)
<wols_> py_geek: chances are, it's already there
<lo4fer> py_geek: what site
<Flannel> py_geek: you can also just always route your hosts file to localhost. yeah
<wols_> py_geek: but note that what you want to do is easily circumvented by anyone with only half a clue
<wastedfluid> wols_;  Is there an additional hibernate method?
<invisiblepinkuni> py_geek: yes, good idea Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> invisiblepinkuni,  thers some 'anti spam/ad' hosts file site out i recall ages ago. :)
<wols_> so unless you want to block a program from phoning home, it usually won't work (that is if you want to block a human from visiting a site)
<py_geek> lo4fer: runescape. i'm sick and tired of playing it too much
<harisamin> hey guys
<harisamin> i have a rpoblem
<wols_> wastedfluid: there is suspend2 but that needs a kernel patch. means a custom kernel
<harisamin> on g4 powerpc...during the installation of the bast system...i get a debootstrap error
<Flannel> harisamin: Try the minimal ISO
<lo4fer> py_geek: so what you want is basically a diy netnanny
<harisamin> i'm uisng an egy alternate cd for powerpc...and i checked it on a G3 powerbook and teh integrity of the cd is alright
<py_geek> dr_willis- i'm still detoxing from windows, where is the ubuntu host file?
<harisamin> Flannel: i did...the alternate cd...thats what i've been trying
<Dr_willis> py_geek,  i saw a firefox extension the other day that turns firefox into a 'kid safe' browser.
<Dr_willis> py_geek,  in /etc with all the other system config files. :)
* Strangelv still doesn't know where to go to disable video modes and/or lock X-Windows to a single screen resolution (1280x768)
<Flannel> harisamin: no, the minimal ISO, not the alternate CD.
<Flannel> !minimal | harisamin
<ubotu> harisamin: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<invisiblepinkuni> py_geek: /etc/hosts
<Jordan_U> Strangelv, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Flannel> harisamin: it downloads all packages from the internet, so they won't be read wrong.
<Dr_willis> You want to block a site.. from yourself using it?
<harisamin> ok
<harisamin> i'll try this flannel
<palomer> hello
<palomer> how do I get ubuntu to check/fix my filesystem?
<Strangelv> Jordan_U: the only resoluhion listed there is 1280x768.  640x480, 800x600, and 1024x768 show up anyway
<Jordan_U> palomer, run this then reboot: sudo touch /forcefsck
<wols_> palomer: sudo touch /forcefsck. then reboot
<palomer> thx
<harisamin> Flannel: the minimal iso links from the page you sent me are all dead for POWERPC?
<incandenzian> Has anyone experienced a situation where, if you leave the computer unattended for a fair length of time, when you come back and pull it out of screensaver, you've got this boot-screen-looking lines of code and then it doesn't load back into X?
<kyled185> does anyone know why on ubuntu server sudo would suddenly stop working?
<Flannel> py_geek: check out `dansguardian` in universe.  It's similar to netnanny
<wols_> incandenzian: means your suspend to disk is broken
<cwgannon> ahoy ... can gnomeparted merge two fat32 partitions?
<Jordan_U> kyled185, Is your user set up in /etc/sudoers ?
<kyled185> Jordan_U: I can't check because I can't open it. However it was working perfectly fine until it all of a sudden stopped working
<satukan_hati_dan> jiwa
<kyled185> Jordan_U: and it happened during the middle of a session, no reboot, no updates or anything
<cappii> evening everyone
<satukan_hati_dan> raga
<satukan_hati_dan> kokgor
<satukan_hati_dan> krll] 
<harisamin> Flannel: are u there...the minimal iso links on that page are dead?
<Jordan_U> kyled185, You can check it from single user mode or a liveCD
<craigbass1976> Is there an Ubuntu equivilent to RH's chkconfig?  I don't have a gui, and don't want to edit all the rc file to stop vsftpd from starting at boot
<Jordan_U> kyled185, I have no idea why it would stop working though
<Flannel> harisamin: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/installer-powerpc/current/images/powerpc/netboot/
<kyled185> Jordan_U: yeah, I don't either, I've never seen that happen ever
<Flannel> kyled185: What error does it give?  anything?  `sudo -K` and then try something.
<unrealsword> hey whats the best ubuntu music player
<Flannel> !best | unrealsword
<ubotu> unrealsword: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<unrealsword> heh
<harisamin> Flannel: you just sent me a link for the feisty version...i thought there was no poewrpc fesity vresion...are u sure that will allow me to download packages and stuff...coz i knwo for edgy i still can
<invisiblepinkuni> damn.... i have a root user on my system... how did that happen?
<AJ--> hi just want to ask??? are webcam supported in ubuntu.. to run in yahoo
<Strangelv> Jordan_U: one detail is that my xorg.conf is a bit of a hack to get 1280x768 to work at all.  It also dates to when this machine was installed with Edgy.  Wait.  Dapper from the previous HD.
<unrealsword> besides what comes stock with ubuntu
<invisiblepinkuni> does anyone else have root by default?
<unrealsword> anything interesting?
<kyled185> ah, I think I removed myself from the admin group
<palomer> gnomebaker rocks!
<unrealsword> lol
<palomer> I like it better than k3b
<Jordan_U> Strangelv, What kind of hack? Just adding the resolution manually or more than that?
<cappii> I've personally not had any luck with webcams on any version of Linux with Yahoo.
<w30> unrealsword: sometimes the best choice is to use a gnome one if using gnome and kde if using kde, etc
<AJ--> are webcam support in ubuntu to run in yahoo
<Flannel> harisamin: PPC from feisty on is community supported.  You can get the other CDs here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/7.04/release/
<harisamin> Flannel: so the netinstall for feisty will work then?
<Strangelv> Jordan_U: manually added and removed everything else.  IIRC, ntil I did that I couldn't get 1280x768 to work at all
<invisiblepinkuni>  sudo head -n 1 /etc/passwd gives root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash
<cappii> AJ - I don't think so... did you google it?
<Flannel> harisamin: yeah. If you want a previous version, here's edgy: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/installer-powerpc/current/images/powerpc/netboot/
<Strangelv> Jordan_U: Actually, I can't remember when it dates to.  Either Dapper or Edgy
<Flannel> !root | invisiblepinkuni
<ubotu> invisiblepinkuni: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Jordan_U> Strangelv, What is the problem now? Did that stop working also?
<Flannel> invisiblepinkuni: Ubuntu doesn't use root, it uses sudo instead.
<invisiblepinkuni> Flannel: i understand that, but how is there a root user on my system. i dont remember creating one
<Jordan_U> Flannel, Do people actually try to guess the root password?
<Flannel> invisiblepinkuni: Oh.  Sorry.  root user exists.  It just can't login.  That's normal.
<Strangelv> Jordan_U: It runs nicely at 1280x768 until I run something that wants to be fullscreen.  Then it's FUBAR
<invisiblepinkuni> Flannel: oooohhhhh thank the IPU... for a moment i thought my system was hacked. :)
<Flannel> Jordan_U: yeah.  People come in and say "Ive tried everything I can think of" yadda yadda.  Just like trying to guess user/password for (bad burned) liveCDs
<cappii> correct.  you cannot log in as root from the login
<Flannel> invisiblepinkuni: nah, the root user exists because (most) ofthe system files are owned by it.  It is a user, it's just unable to login.
<Jordan_U> Strangelv, I would backup your old config and update to what Feisty wants by running: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<lockdown2> Jordan_U, i just use sudo to change the root password
<cappii> Probably just as a safeguard to keep people from messing up the install
<harisamin> Flannel: the minimial installation is only 12 megabytes....instead of burning a cd....can i put int on a zip disk and boot from zip disk in powerpc?
<AJ--> i  wanted to use a4tech cam on my yahoo running under wine but i dont know how to configure it.. does any one know?
<Jordan_U> lockdown2, That is what you are supposed to do ( if you really insist on having one that is )
<invisiblepinkuni> Flannel: is it theoritically possible to login to root? if i luckily enter the right password?
<Flannel> harisamin: yeah.  It just needs to be booted from.
<Jordan_U> invisiblepinkuni, Yes :)
<Flannel> invisiblepinkuni: no.  There are NO passwords that will work for the root account.
<Flannel> Jordan_U: no.
<harisamin> Flannel: but how do u burn an iso to a zip disk?
<invisiblepinkuni> Jordan_U: ?
<Flannel> !install | harisamin
<ubotu> harisamin: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Strangelv> Jordan_U: Danke.  Know any keywords I could try searching if that doesn't work? My attemptsat finding something on my own have not been successful (thus my bugging people in here)
<Jordan_U> Flannel, Sorry, misunderstood question
<Flannel> harisamin: check out that page, it explains how to boot from USB disks and stuff.  Same method
<DanaG> How do you get amarok to automatically run scripts at startup?
<invisiblepinkuni> phew....
<AJ-->  i  wanted to use a4tech cam on my yahoo running under wine but i dont know how to configure it.. does any one know?
<logan> I just installed ubuntu and it isnt detecting my PCMIAA Netgear wireless network card, what do I have to do?
<Arenlor>  invisiblepinkuni, did you set a password for the root account?
<invisiblepinkuni> Flannel: Jordan_U : just a layer of security for brute force attackers cant exploit
<Jordan_U> logan, Do you know what chipset the card uses?
<logan> No
<DanaG> logan: what card is it?
<logan> It is a PCMIAA Netgear card
<invisiblepinkuni> Arenlor: no i did not, but just saw that there was a root user on my system and got worried
<DanaG> Name, or model number?
<DanaG> Look on the bottom.
<cappii> Logan: when you click on network connections, beside the clock, what do you see?
<invisiblepinkuni> i dont remember this root user existed for 5.10 or 6.06
<Jordan_U> logan, Can you pastebin the output of: lspcmcia
<logan> Wired network
<AJ-->  i  wanted to use a4tech cam on my yahoo running under wine but i dont know how to configure it.. does any one know?
<Arenlor> invisiblepinkuni, good then it has no password and can't be used
<logan> How do I output lspcmia?
<Flannel> invisiblepinkuni: it did.  It's always existed
<lockdown2> invisiblepinkuni, the root user has to exist
<riutaro> Hello, someone help me play DVD across region codes? I have installed libdvd but does not seem to work.
<Jordan_U> logan, Just run it in a terminal
<TheGoodShepherd> Do any of you folks know of an Open Source Trebuchet simulator program?
<TheGoodShepherd> That works on linux?
<invisiblepinkuni> thanks folks
<logan> bash: lspcmia: command not found
<Strangelv> TheGoodShepherd: I haven't but that sounds like fun
<DanaG> pcmcia
<kyled185> I was thinking the same thing
<Jordan_U> logan, pcmCia
<Flannel> TheGoodShepherd: Wouldn't a spreadsheet work fine?  Simple kinematics?  Do you have a trebuchet program for non-linux?
<Jordan_U> riutaro, I think that libdvdcss ignores region codes, do any DVD's work?
<logan> Socket 0 Bridge:        [yenta_cardbus]          (bus ID: 0000:02:05.0)
<logan> Socket 1 Bridge:        [yenta_cardbus]          (bus ID: 0000:02:05.1)
<Jordan_U> !paste | logan
<ubotu> logan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wols_> logan: don't paste here!
<invisiblepinkuni> a liveCD should detect a windows partition and do a rm -rf /  :D
<logan> Define large texts, that is only two lines
* invisiblepinkuni agrees with logan. 3 or 4 lines is ok
<DanaG> 3 is about the edge of what I'd use.
<Jordan_U> logan, Yea, but many times because of the flood prevention it takes a while to paste a lot, so it seemed ( to me at least ) like you were trying to paste the whole thing
* Arenlor agrees with logan too
<DanaG> Model number is useful to google with the word 'linux'
<riutaro>  Jordan_U: Yes, I have DVDs from Jp work.  but not ones from US.
<DanaG> Such as, "Netgear MA521 Linux" without quotes.
<Jordan_U> DanaG, google.com/linux is better :)
<logan> Ok well I only have two PCMCIA ports and those are the only two lines lspcmcia output
<AJ--> any one knows how to install a4tech cam.. so i can make it work with yahoo msgr
<Jordan_U> riutaro, And the ones from Japan are encrypted?
<narthollis> hey guys - how can i find out why my kernel paniced?
<metbsd> wat is that package that makes my resolution to 1280x800?
<Jordan_U> metbsd, What GFX card do you have?
<metbsd> intel
<Jordan_U> metbsd, 915resolution
<metbsd> yah
<metbsd> how do i install it?
<nuOpus> hello
<Jordan_U> metbsd, Enable universe and install it like any other package ( synaptic / apt )
<wols_> good to know that metbsd isn't running kubuntu since he thinks it's too unstable
<metbsd> also, no sound coming out of my laptop, unless i plugin the earphone
<nuOpus> does anyone know how to make suspend laptop work with desktop effects on? it works perfect with them off
<riutaro> Jordan: <<<
<riutaro> And the ones from Japan are encrypted?<<<
<riutaro> I don't know.  The pachage says the DVDs are not copyable.  Is that what you meant
<riutaro> ?
<metbsd> i put the kubuntu back
<nuOpus> otherwise I just get a black screen with just cursor when it comes back up
<Jordan_U> riutaro, Yes
<Strangelv> Jordan_U: Run -- I'll find out if it works the next time I'm forced to restart X Windows or similar.  Thank you.
<alecw2> Whenever I open any PHP document, I get this error: "The filename "admin.tpl.php" indicates that this file is of type "PHP script". The contents of the file indicate that the file is of type "HTML document". If you open this file, the file might present a security risk to your system." How do I stop this?
<Consty> Is there any apps that operate like daemon tools?  Where you can mount an iso image and read it ?
<riutaro> Jordan_U: and one of the US DVDs have NTSC (region 1) written on the package.
<logan> I thought linux was supposed to be really good at autodetecting and supporting drivers of things
<vbabiy> Hey is there a good screen recorder for Ubuntu with a gui so you can select where to record
<riutaro> Mplayer rejects opening it.
<logan> I can't find any links that still work regarding the 8180L chipset
<PurpZeY> vbabiy: There are at least 3.
<overrider> is there a commandline qq client?
<wols_> qq?
<vbabiy> PurpZeY: thats great what are they?
<riutaro> the error message being "cannot access maybe permission problem?"
<overrider> qq, the popular chinese instant messaging thingy
* Strangelv , with an answer to his own question, flees the barrage of ones he can't answer or will get grumbled at for answering the wrong way
<PurpZeY> vbabiy: I've used istanbul, there is another one, it's called x-screen-capture, or screen or something that nature.
<wols_> logan: sudo modprobe r818x
<metbsd> overrider: there is eva, but it's for kde
<Oni-Dracula|64> so is there an ATI driver that doesn't break xorg?
<Jordan_U> riutaro, Have you tried VLC or mplayer ?
<alecw2>  Whenever I open any PHP document, I get this error: "The filename "admin.tpl.php" indicates that this file is of type "PHP script". The contents of the file indicate that the file is of type "HTML document". If you open this file, the file might present a security risk to your system." How do I stop this?
<wols_> Oni-Dracula|64: what ati chip/card?
<vbabiy> thanks PurpZeY
<overrider> metbsd: hey, yeah i was looking for something simple, just need the chat function
<Oni-Dracula|64> wols_: radeon X300SE
<PurpZeY> vbabiy: No worries.
<Arenlor> logan, have you tried ndsiwrapper?
<riutaro> Yes.  VLC shuts down when I prompt it to open the bloody DVD.
<overrider> metbsd: for osx there is adium
<metbsd> so how do i get earphone to work in notebook
<metbsd> overrider: oh you are the german in guangdong, right?
<wols_> Oni-Dracula|64: which driver have you tried?
<wols_> Oni-Dracula|64: is it a DX9 capable card?
<logan> No, I'll download that
<vbabiy> hey do you know a url to istanbul
<wols_> vbabiy: not constantinople.com
<Oni-Dracula|64> wols_: it's DX9... and I tried the restricted driver through the GUI and the "manual" command line install
<Arenlor> logan, this site here gives some instructions about making it work after ndiswrapper http://www.samwel.tk/bart/various/dwl-510-on-linux-2.6.html
<overrider> metbsd: yeah
<Oni-Dracula|64> wols_: "xorg-driver-fglrx"
<wols_> Oni-Dracula|64: and how did it break?
<wols_> vbabiy: http://www.ibb.gov.tr/en-US/AnaSayfa/
<Oni-Dracula|64> wols_: installed it, restarted and when xorg launches during bootup my display blanks itself as if the resolution was out of range (possibly)
<Oni-Dracula|64> wols_: from what I can tell, the system is locked up
<wols_> Oni-Dracula|64: check your log
<overrider> metbsd: playing with ubuntu now for laptops?
<Oni-Dracula|64> wols_: the xorg log? where is it, i forget
<metbsd> overrider: yah, im bored of windows and want to try some *nix
<logan> I can't find the ndsiwrapper package
<alecw2> How do I set a default application for opening PHP files?
<metbsd> so far, windows still best on this laptop
<PurpZeY> logan: I don't think it's in the repos.
<Jordan_U> Oni-Dracula, Can you get to a terminal with ctrl+alt+F1 ?
<cappii> Metbsd:  what type of laptop?
<overrider> metbsd: ubuntu usually works for me laptop wise
<eyemean> hi, can some1 tell me best way to format HD but still be able to keep some partitions?
<Oni-Dracula|64> Jordan_U: no i can not
<Xenguy> .oO(console)
<Jordan_U> Oni-Dracula, Does sysrq K work?
<metbsd> acer aspire 3680
<Oni-Dracula|64> Jordan_U: never tried it, what's it do?
* Xenguy is wrong for once...
<saxartist> Here's where my Ubuntu is living:  http://www.tomorrowagain.com
<DanaG> alt-sysrq-k is kernel-level "kill everything on current tty"
<saxartist> Like my case?
<cappii> I'm running Feisty Fawn on 3 different laptops
<riutaro> Jordan_U: Just tried with Totem.  The error message is "An error occurred/ Could not read from resource."
<Oni-Dracula|64>  hmmm ill try it to see what happens
<Jordan_U> riutaro, Totem ( rather totem-gstreamer ) Can't play DVD's at all anyways
<metbsd> overrider: so you having fun in dong guan?
<metbsd> overrider: aren't those chicks too easy or what
<alecw2>  How do I set a default application for opening PHP files?
<Jordan_U> alecw2, Right click -> Properties -> Open With
<wols_> onelessday: /var/log/
<vbabiy> hey PurpZeYp do you know if there is one that can record a specific area of the screen
<riutaro> Jordan_U: my incurable ignorance.....  Anyways, reading this page (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs) I was under the impression that everything works alright once I have done command "sudo apt-get install libdvdread3 libxine1-ffmpeg"
<overrider> metbsd: easy my ass
<Anthology> city check: 00zero00
<alecw2> Jordan_U, I did that, but it only works for that one time
<alecw2> I have to keep doing it with each file.
<overrider> metbsd: ive been working my balls of for this one , and until now, 4 months later, no go
<PurpZeY> vbabiy: istanbul can...I mean, that program worked for me, but I understand that it can be hit or miss...with screen caps.
<overrider> metbsd: im not talking hookers yeah, i mean normal regular individuals
<metbsd> overrider: most of foreigners in china have girl problem
<DanaG> (offtopic:)ooh, PCIe wifi card.
<DanaG> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2007/06/24/abit_airpace_wifi_pci-e_card/1
<vbabiy> PurpZeY: ok thanks i will give it a try
<overrider> metbsd: well this one is really giving me a hard time
<logan> I just installed ndiswrapper, what now? Nothing happend.
<Jordan_U> alecw2, You shoudn't have to, are you sure you went to right click -> Properties -> Open with and not just right click -> Open with ?
<alecw2> Yes, Jordan.
<alecw2> I get the following error:
<alecw2> The filename "admin.tpl.php" indicates that this file is of type "PHP script". The contents of the file indicate that the file is of type "HTML document". If you open this file, the file might present a security risk to your system.
<willarizona> Question: during the alternate cd install (the text based one).. my install has been sitting on "installed brltty-x11" for a looong time.. should i restart the install? sitting ay 85% complete of select and install software part. just sitting there :(
<metbsd> overrider: i thought they are just loose with foreigners
<alecw2> Do not open the file unless you created the file yourself, or received the file from a trusted source. To open the file, rename the file to the correct extension for "HTML document", then open the file normally. Alternatively, use the Open With menu to choose a specific application for the file.
<camh> i've got a gigabyte ds3 motherboard with an ICH8 chipset. What do I need to do to enable sata hotswap?
<PurpZeY> logan: You have to install the driver into ndiswrapper. . .I haven't really been following what you're up to, but that's the step.
<overrider> metbsd: nah, there is a certain kind that is, but the regular normal working girls, like with office jobs and stuff, same shit as home. lots of work and time needed
<Jordan_U> riutaro, " I was under the impression that everything works alright once I have done command "sudo apt-get install libdvdread3 libxine1-ffmpeg"" no, you need to follow the next section's instructions also, for libdvdcss2
<Oni-Dracula> wols_, so what does it mean when alt-sysreq-k does nothing?
<metbsd> overrider: oh,hehe
<metbsd> overrider: i'm now in shenzhen
<metbsd> overrider: there are lonely girls everywhere in the weekend
<metbsd> overrider: but you better be a native, it's easier
<Comrade-Sergei> how do you turn down gamma correction in ubuntu?
<overrider> metbsd: nah, after 8 years, you become sort of accustomed
<|Porsche> metbsd: a native of where?
<metbsd> |Porsche: china
<|Porsche> never been there, have been to korea though
<dotpavan> Comrade-Sergei, just wondering which card? i810?
<overrider> metbsd: shenzhen isnt far away, why not come by some time, for a few drinks
<metbsd> overrider: so how many in 8 years
<Comrade-Sergei> dotpavan, ATi Radeon 9280
<logan> PurpZey, I have to install a driver into ndiswrapper? What driver and how? I have the Netgear MA521, uses the 8180L chip
<Oni-Dracula> Jordan_U, would you happen to know why ctrl+alt+sysreq+k does nothing with this bug?
<metbsd> overrider: maybe i should!
<overrider> metbsd: haha, i was kind of involved for 4 years with a girl, so didnt see much action then
<Comrade-Sergei> dotpavan, well just brightness really
<overrider> metbsd: yes you should, if you want i send you my mobile in case you find the time, give me a call...
<regjava> I am getting "failed to run admin-services as user root" even if i try to start it as a diffrent nuser
<metbsd> overrider: i can only come at weekend, i have to work til 10pm weekday
<dotpavan> Comrade-Sergei, xvattr command does that
<metbsd> i'm working in this canadian company
<Jordan_U> Oni-Dracula, Either your system is thoroughly crashed ( at the kernel level ) or whatever controls video output is, without ssh enabled ( which I doubt it is ) it's not really possible to tell which
<metbsd> the working time is just screwedup
<dotpavan> Comrade-Sergei,  !xvattr
<metbsd> working hour that is
<regjava> it says "unable to copy users X authorization file"
<narthollis> Hey guys, i have a system running Ubuntu server 6.06.1, which has kernel paniced a few times lately - how can i find out why its kernel panicing?
<Oni-Dracula> Jordan_U, would you think the official ATI driver is anything but poo?
<PurpZeY> logan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=92119&highlight=Netgear+MA521
<dotpavan> Comrade-Sergei,  just use the brighntess/contrast paramater
<Frogzoo> narthollis: only way I know is to run a console off the serial port
<alecw2> Can somebody look at this, and help me out? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2902286#post2902286
<Frogzoo> narthollis: but usually just fixing whatever driver is the problem is all you need
<Jordan_U> Oni-Dracula, If you have an ATI card I would probably say that is the culprit, use the open source drivers ( if they work for your card ) or disable DRI to get more stability.
<narthollis> Frogzoo: yeah, i dont know what module is causing the issue though
<DanaG> How do you get amarok to auto-run scripts at start?
<dotpavan> hey, how do you convert media file to 3gp format? do you people use mencoder/ffmpeg commandline or recommend any gui app?
<westoncampbell> My laptop's (Dell Inspiron 600m) S-Video out does not work on Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn. My video card is ATI (ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] ). How can I make it work???
<narthollis> plugin in a moniter dosnt show engough of the panic output
<Oni-Dracula> Jordan_U, I was using the open sauce drivers :(
<Comrade-Sergei> dotpavan, gotta dl it
<Jordan_U> Oni-Dracula, Oh, they aren't bad stability wise AFIK, just feature and speed wise ( due to lack of documentation )
<dotpavan> Comrade-Sergei, nope, I guess "xvattr" is part of feisty
<OmegaCenti> Alright, there is a large box in underneath me in nethack, how do I open/loot the darn thing?
<Comrade-Sergei> dotpavan, not on my feisty box
<dotpavan> Comrade-Sergei, it is just an apt-get install away
<Jordan_U> Oni-Dracula, Do you have openssh installed?
<logan> :~$ ndiswrapper -i NET8180.INF
<logan> couldn't create /etc/ndiswrapper/net8180: Permission denied at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.9 line 146.
<Comrade-Sergei> dotpavan, nah i prefer a gui
<PurpZeY> logan: use sudo
<regjava> Can i get my system to login automatically every time i Boots?
<Oni-Dracula> Jordan_U, if it's not installed by default, then no
<Jordan_U> Oni-Dracula, Did this computer ever boot correctly? Is this a new install / LiveCD ?
<Comrade-Sergei> dotpavan, how do i edit?
<westoncampbell> My laptop's (Dell Inspiron 600m) S-Video out does not work on Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn. My video card is ATI (ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] ). How can I make it work???
<PurpZeY> !ATI | westoncampbell
<ubotu> westoncampbell: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Oni-Dracula> Jordan_U, yes it booted correctly when freshly installed...then after installing the ati driver under the GUI "Restricted Drivers" it broke
<dotpavan> Comrade-Sergei, see system-->pref-->monitor settings (on feisty) (only if your card is supported)
<dotpavan> Comrade-Sergei, it is called "gddcontrol"
<Comrade-Sergei> dotpavan, monitor settings wtf?
<riutaro> Jordan_U, okay.  I followed the insturction in the page to the very end.  Installed libdvdcss2 and checked if region code is set in the dvd driver (with regionset).  Nope, the US dvd still causes VLC to close without notice.
<Jordan_U> Oni-Dracula, The restricted driver manager installs the proprietary drivers ( fglrx ) ( the ones I commented were unstable :)
<Oni-Dracula> Jordan_U, ok so what is installed by default? the open source ones?
<Jordan_U> Oni-Dracula, Yes
<crdlb> westoncampbell, you can't
<westoncampbell> crdlb: whaaat? Why?
<Oni-Dracula> Jordan_U, what's it's apt-get package name?
<logan> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/ubuntu/misc/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<Comrade-Sergei> dotpavan, you have those things in your preferences?
<PurpZeY> logan: sudo
<crdlb> westoncampbell, because your card is no longer supported by fglrx
<crdlb> (the proprietary ati driver)
<dotpavan> Comrade-Sergei, yup
<crdlb> and there's no way to get an older version (8.28.8 or older) working on feisty
<Jordan_U> Oni-Dracula, They are still installed, just boot a liveCD and change your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to use "ati" instead of "fglrx"
<Comrade-Sergei> dotpavan, lol i dont!
<westoncampbell> @crdlb, that really stinks because I was wanting to hook up to my TV.
<Oni-Dracula> Jordan_U, thanks
<narthollis> hmmm... what console framebuffer dose ubuntu use?
<lazaruslupine> I'm stuck. On my server torrentflux is working, but no other php based service is working(phpmyadmin, jinzora)
<westoncampbell> crdlb, maybe installing an incorrect display driver will make it work, as long as I don't get any weird side effects?
<dotpavan> Comrade-Sergei, try "gddcontrol"
<Jordan_U> Oni-Dracula, Depending on your card, you may or may not get 3D acceleration with the open source drivers, but if you do they will work with beryl :) ( fglrx won't without XGL )
<crdlb> westoncampbell, it just won't work
<lazaruslupine> like phpmyadmin is installed but apparently can't be found on the server
<logan> sudo: cardctl: command not found , I also tried without sudo
<Comrade-Sergei> dotpavan, command not found
<logan> it told me to try getting it with apt-get but the package doesn't exist
<DanaG> pccardctl
<dotpavan> Comrade-Sergei, try apt-get
<PurpZeY> logan: You are typing the wrong command somehow...@DanaG pccardctrl
<wols_> logan: have you searched on packages.ubuntu.com?
<DanaG> A more useful utility is hal-device-manager -- shows a device tree.
<Comrade-Sergei> dotpavan, its not in the repos
<logan> This website just says #cardctl but pccardctl worked
<Oni-Dracula> Jordan_U, all i care about is wine + warcraft 3 :)
<Jordan_U> Oni-Dracula, That may or may not run better with fglrx
<hypo> Hi, is there an equivelent to the "windows" key in ubuntu? (something that will allow me to switch to the desktop when running a program)
<dotpavan> Comrade-Sergei, what are you running?
<NaNO2x> hi, whats the program for screwing with your network stuff? wpconfig or something is what i remember but thats not working
<wols_> Oni-Dracula: so what does your log say?
<Comrade-Sergei> dotpavan, ubuntu 7.04 feisty fawn
<wols_> NaNO2x: screwing in what way? be specific
<dotpavan> hypo: you can configure keyboard shortcuts to whatever you want
<Oni-Dracula> wols_, don't know... i have no idea where the xorg log is
<wols_>  /var/log
<NaNO2x> such as figureing out which is connecting to a network with
<NaNO2x> i think its eth0, but it may be eth1
<hypo> dotpavan: is there a default method of "alt-tabbing" out of a running program?
<PurpZeY> NaNO2x: iwconfig
<wols_> NaNO2x: /sbin/ifconfig
<NaNO2x> thanks
<dotpavan> hypo: you want to minimise current window or all windows?
<hypo> current
<tripppy> im getting errors while emptying garbage bin, yes ive tryed "sudo rm -rf /home/<your username>/.Trash/*"
<ryantucc> can someone help? I think I may have wrecked my laptop...
<dotpavan> hypo: alt-f9, but you can configure that
<wols_> !ask | ryantucc
<ubotu> ryantucc: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<hypo> thank you very much dotpavan!
<CNTRLX> Anybody know if there are shared servers up for XDMCP on list somewhere to be able to use other OS;s?
<Flannel> CNTRLX: XDMCP uses UDP, so you can't use it (unless you tunnel) outside of your LAN
<CNTRLX> yes
<Dr_willis> CNTRLX,  clarify that a bit..  not sure what you are meaning..
<ryantucc> I installed kde to try it out, and it worked, then I restarted and it dropped me to a command line with an error message. I asked on the forum here (http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3084481.0) and was told to edit a file after booting from an install disk, but now I can't find that file
<CNTRLX> i was wondering if people shared servers of running desktops to be able to login from your local machine
<thechris> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<logan> I did everything it told me to do
<logan> and this happend on the last step
<logan> http://pastebin.com/935027
<Dr_willis> CNTRLX,  if they do. they probly are not using xdmcp, they may be using vnc, or freenx,
<wols_> ryantucc: files have names and paths. and if you know those you can edit them
<Comrade-Sergei> dotpavan, ?
<riutaro> ubotu, thanx.  I will have a look at ti.
<CNTRLX> darn
<Rob[Writing] > I love this channel. I always learn so much.
<dotpavan> Comrade-Sergei, sorry, dunno what the prob is with your sys
<CNTRLX> same
<thechris> I have libdvdcss, what do i need to get a DVD menu in gnome's movie player?
<ryantucc> wols: the person on the forum said to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst - but typing that into Konqueror gets an error message saying that file does not exist
<Comrade-Sergei> dotpavan, i think its a games setting that didnt come off when i kille d it
<thechris> It lists the DVD as cdrom0, and selecting the DVD does not work, it tells me to install the correct plugins
<dotpavan> Comrade-Sergei, then try restarting xserver.. ctrl-alt-backspace
<thechris> but it plays as cdrom0, but doesn't show the menu
<wols_> ryantucc: /boot/grub/menu.lst on the harddisk. which is mounted but not on / which means there is something bfore /booot/
<CNTRLX> when i have my fiesty cds come. do they have vnc?
<wols_> !info vnc
<ubotu> Package vnc does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<PurpZeY> logan: It could conceivably set at eth1 as opposed to wlan0....just at thought.
<Saied> i want emacs text based editor not emacs in X window. which package is for it?
<wols_> CNTRLX: ubuntu has vnc yes
<ryantucc> wols: I'm sorry, I don't understand
<PurpZeY> logan: But, I have to go to bed. sorry man...Good luck, I'm sure you can work it through.
<wols_> ryantucc: it's only /boot/.... whne you boot from that harddisk
<CNTRLX> is there xdmcp community websites?
<w30> ryantucc: just open home icon and put / at the top and hit enter
<wols_> your CD is now / and therefore it's /harddis/boot. I dunno what the livecd uses for /harddisk/ tho
<Jordan_U> CNTRLX, AFIK yes, in System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<scary> hey, I am having a problem where my sound card shows up in my lspci, but not in my aplay -l.  I know the card is supported by alsa, and I already tried installing the newest alsa drivers anyways.  Any suggestions?
<Dr_willis>  xdmcp is not really related to vnc CNTRLX  - totally different 'design goals'
<CNTRLX> yes i knwo that
<thechris> what applications actually play DVDs and support menu
<CNTRLX> im just interested in xdmcp right now
<ryantucc> wols/w30: okay, I see the boot folder, but there's no menu.lst to edit anywhere
<dotpavan> thechris, totem, smplayer
<lazaruslupine> Hi everyone... I had jinzora,torrentflux,and phpmyadmin all working, and suddenly only torrentflux works
<Jordan_U> !dvd | thechris
<ubotu> thechris: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<wols_> ryantucc: what is your current path?
<Dr_willis> CNTRLX,  you dont use xdmcp to share 'existing' desktops either. You use it to get a Local machine to have a 'displayed x session' thats running on a remote box. (normally)
<ryantucc> wols: /boot
<Ausicaemia> Alright, I have a question.
<CNTRLX> ok
<Ausicaemia> My monitor complains: "Input Range Not Supported" while usplash or whatever it is called now is doing its thing.
<wols_> w30: since you told him how to edit his menu.st from a live cd by going to /bvoot: you help him
<CNTRLX> clarification is great
<CNTRLX> thanks
<Ausicaemia> So is there a way I can tell usplash to use a certain resolution?
<CNTRLX> its good if im 4 hours away from my house
<Ausicaemia> Or color-depth
<Ausicaemia> Or something?
<Ausicaemia> Or is there a way I can just have a text bootup sequence rather than USPLASH?
<Ausicaemia> That would be a last resort, cause I like usplash.
<dotpavan> text boot sequence can be had by disabling usplash in /boot/grub/menu.lst for ubuntu section
<konnect> wussup
<Jordan_U> riutaro, My friend from Israel says that he can play region 2 DVDs on his region 1 only DVD drive using VLC and libdvdcss2
<Ausicaemia> Yeah, but that is a last resort, so is there a way I can fix it without doing that?
<dotpavan> Ausicaemia, but be careful while editing that file
<Ausicaemia> Is there a way to tell usplash to use a certain resolution/bit depth?
<konnect> anyone know a quick way to get my 865pe built on sound to work? I have everything else on my system working perfect but not the sound :-(
<dotpavan> Ausicaemia, there is a usplash theme manager or something like that.. cant remember exactly
<thechris> the !dvd did not work
<Ausicaemia> Yeah I remember that from when I used Breezy
<Ausicaemia> Forget what it is called though, I'll have a poke around in synaptic.
<thechris> I just want to know how to get to a menu on the DVD
<Ausicaemia> Thanks :)
<scary> konnect, I am having a sound issue with an intel board also
<dotpavan> Ausicaemia, np, just apt-cache search usplash
<scary> what is your issue?
<Jordan_U> thechris, Use VLC
<w30> ryantucc: if you are using (booted) on livecd then you will have to open a terminal and mount your hard drive that is in your box. sudo /mnt , next sudo mkdir hda1 (where 1 is actually the hard drive that your install is in, next sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1, then open up konqueror and type in /mnt/hda1(1 being the appropiate drive again)/boot
<palomer> god I love ubuntu
<palomer> how do I find out whos my hard disk manufacturer?
<Frogzoo> palomer: lshw likely
<emptychair> Hey, I just installed ubuntu for the first time. I tried to activate my NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver from the restricted drivers menu, but it won't work. Any solution?
<Dr_willis> palomer,  open the case and look? :)
<Ausicaemia> Could it be "gnome-splashscreen-manager"?
<Dr_willis> well night all.
<riutaro> Jordan_U, after installing all gstream codecs I still cannot play region 1 dvds with totem (or any player I have )  the error message for totem is "Totem cannot play this type of media (DVD) because you do not have the appropriate plugins to handle it. / Please install the necessary plugins and restart Totem to be able to play this media" This puzzles me since I can use totem to play jp dvds right.
<Frogzoo> palomer: nope, well smartmontools will do it
<w30> ryantucc: better yet just type in a terminal kwrite /mnt/hda1/boot/menu.1st
<DanaG> Does the drive being RPC1 or RPC2 matter?
<emptychair> Hey, I just installed ubuntu for the first time. I tried to activate my NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver from the restricted drivers menu, but it won't work. Any solution?
<dotpavan> Ausicaemia, no, that is when gdm is loading
<Jordan_U> riutaro, If you can use totem to view any DVD then you have totem-xine installed rather than totem-gstreamer which is default, not that that helps you in any way :(
<w30> ryanakca: I mean sudo kwrite /mnt/hda1/boot/menu.1st or else you won't be able to save an edit
<Jordan_U> emptychair, Define "won't work"
<riutaro> sigh.....
<Ausicaemia> Oh, well there's nothing else.
<scary> is there another place I can go to get support?  I think having so many users makes it difficult to get help in this irc channel
<emptychair> when i click enable, it just instantly returns to the same menu and doesn't change anything
<ryantucc> w30: okay, I got a bunch of error messages, the last one saying drkonqi: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<riutaro> Jordan, so this can be a problem in the dardware?
<narthollis> scary: try searching the channel list for ubuntu
<bayziders> For some reason my processor is maxxed out at 100% when all I have is Gaim open... it has never done this before it should be down around 25%. What is wrong?
<scary> narthollis:  thank you
<ryantucc> w30: It also says "kio (KSycoca): ERROR : No database available" several times
<Frogzoo> scary: https://help.ubuntu.com/community
<palomer> western digital!
<dotpavan> Ausicaemia, try this http://www.debianadmin.com/configure-grub-and-usplash-settings-using-simple-gui-interface-in-ubuntu.html
<slantai> i cannot change the default boot os.  i cannot write to boot>grub>menu.1st
<Ausicaemia> dotpavan, Thanks a lot.
<wols_> slantai: use sudo or gksudo
<BachCo^ngCo^ng> he lo
<BachCo^ngCo^ng> good afternon
<pha|con> When i press the "play" button on my keyboard rythmbox starts.  how do i change the default mp3 play for the OS to be amarok?
<pha|con> i've already set the properties of mp3's to start with beep-media-player, so when i double click them individually they start in beep, but i want amarok to start when i press my "music player" hotkey
<defrysk> pha|con, righclik an mp3 file select properties, one of the tabs will give you an onption to set whateverplayer as default
<emptychair> when i click enable, it just instantly returns to the same menu and doesn't change anything
<slantai> i dont understand what your saying
<Ausicaemia> Multimedia keys are tricky.
<defrysk> pha|con, then you can set it to amarok and thats it :)
<Ausicaemia> I never got mine to work properly, besides I use Rhythmbox anyway.
<pha|con> defrysk: no, i've already done that
<Ausicaemia> defrysk, he's talking about multimedia keys, not file associations.
<defrysk> pha|con, no you selected open with
<defrysk> ah sorry
<defrysk> nm
<defrysk> its good morning here :/
<pha|con> defrysk: that's for starting individual files.  my keyboard has "hotkeys" that can start individual programs with the press of one button.  pressing my "media player" button starts rythmbox, but i want it to start amarok
<pha|con> defrysk: i'm wondering how to tell gnome that i want my default media play to be amarok and not rythmbox
<Rob125> Oh, hey. Any way to prevent rhythmbox from starting up when plugging in an ipod, while we're on the topic?
<defrysk> pha|con, go to #kubuntu , amarok is a KDE app
<w30> ryantucc: ubuntu should have made a backup of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file called xorg.conf.orig or xorg.conf.bak or xorg.conf(something) also /boot/menu.1st should have a backup file also if you changed it. if you can find those you can at a console terminal sudo cat "backup file" > "original file" and restore your original config. Also look in /var/backup for files
<Ausicaemia> dotpavan, I love you! hahaha
<ericleblanc> hello... ive just installed ubuntu 7.04 on an other pc. I want to install KDE and Gnome on it and since I dont have an internet connection yet, I wanted to install it via the installation disk. Was wondering if ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop packages are in fact on the installation cd for the server version
<defrysk> pha|con, actuallt there is an app for that , one second
<Ausicaemia> That does exactly what I was after.
<pha|con> defrysk: i think it's more of a matter of telling ubuntu what the default app should be, it's not an option from within amarok
<Ausicaemia> Thanks so much.
<bruenig> Rob125, in xfce that is customizable, I presume in gnome where they don't want to confuse the user, it is not. You can always disable hal but that might be more than you want
<Rob125> fair enough
<Rob125> thanks
<syed1994> How do I install ubuntu without an OS?
<DanaG> gnome-volume-properties
<Ausicaemia> syed1994, boot from the cd.
<alecw2> Hey, I'm having a problem opening HTML files named as PHP files. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=482718
<DanaG> to fix the auto-rhythmbox
<Ausicaemia> Install it to the blank disc.
<BachCo^ngCo^ng> ./server irc.vnlike.net 6667 PROXYSERV
<Ausicaemia> *disk
<slantai> how do i change my default boot os? anyone?
<BachCo^ngCo^ng> ?
<BachCo^ngCo^ng> why?
<BachCo^ngCo^ng> ./server irc.vnlike.net 6667 PROXYSERV
<BachCo^ngCo^ng> ./server irc.vnlike.net 6667 PROXYSERV
<BachCo^ngCo^ng> ./server irc.vnlike.net 6667 PROXYSERV
<BachCo^ngCo^ng> ?
<BachCo^ngCo^ng> what
<BachCo^ngCo^ng> ?
<Ausicaemia> BachCo^ngCo^ng, remove the dot? and add a # before PROXYSERV?
<bruenig> syed1994, put the cd in the tray and turn your computer on
<BachCo^ngCo^ng> ?
<BachCo^ngCo^ng> what
<BachCo^ngCo^ng> i dont no
<BachCo^ngCo^ng> hu hu hu
<BachCo^ngCo^ng> ./server irc.vnlike.net 6667 PROXYSERV <<< what thic
<Ausicaemia> What are you trying to do?
<BachCo^ngCo^ng> ./server irc.vnlike.net 6667 PROXYSERV <<< what this ?
<Madpilot> ubotu, enter | BachCo^ngCo^ng
<ubotu> BachCo^ngCo^ng: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bruenig> oh gees
<aroo> BachCo^ngCo^ng: stop
<pha|con> it's just a little odd that the only apps they let you set default for are email, browser and terminal
<BachCo^ngCo^ng> i dont know
<BachCo^ngCo^ng> help me
<bruenig> pha|con, man update-alternatives
<DanaG> Oh, gaim/pidgin doesn't support /server
<Ausicaemia> pha|con, Yeah, irritating isn't it.
<defrysk> pha|con, sudo apt-get install hotkeys
<vexati0n> meh.. why are widgets in firefox so ugly :/
<aroo> vexati0n: what widgits
<dotpavan> pha|con, nope, editor, media player are also configurable
<Ausicaemia> vexati0n, What widgets?
<vexati0n> text-entry boxes, buttons etc
<Ausicaemia> Oh
<vexati0n> with the default theme
<Ausicaemia> You can fix that.
<Ausicaemia> There are tons of posts about that
<vexati0n> i know but it would be nice if they would conform to the gtk theme.
<Ausicaemia> Let me dig one up.
<slantai>  how do i change my default boot os? at the boot menu.  anyone?
<_Andrew> pha|con: You can right click->properties->open with
<dotpavan> slackmagic, you have to edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst, but be very careful
<Ausicaemia> vexati0n, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=369596
<CNTRLX> hehe im viewing you guys from my vnc
<CNTRLX> haha
* DanaG just changed one thing:
<DanaG> "default 0" to "default saved"
<ryantucc> w30: I see xorg.conf, but nothing that looks like a backup of it
<DanaG> but be aware it doesn't work with softraid / LVM / whatever-it's-called
<pha|con> defrysk:  my hotkeys work.  if i press my browser hotkey firefox opens and if i press my email hotkey thunderbird opens and my volume hotkeys work
<_Andrew>  I installed Ogre 1.4.2 on Ubuntu using the wiki guide but when I do `pkg-config --libs "OGRE >= 1.4" 2>/dev/null` Its says I have an older version which is true. I also have version 1.2.5 installed. How do I point pkg-config to the newer version I installed?
<ryantucc> w30: i looked in /var/backups and /etc/x11
<w30> ryantucc: check for a /var/backup directory?
<RAOF> DanaG: In particular, not only will it not work, it can seriously break things.
<pha|con> defrysk: i just want ubuntu to know that amarok is my mp3 player of choice and not rythmbox
<syed1994> when I load the CD and start liveCD, I see stripes of colours and a disroted mouse cursor
<defrysk> pha|con, I understand
<DanaG> I've never seen a specific explanation of how things break.
<vexati0n> Ausicaemia, thanks, i manually installed that patch already. i was just wondering why firefox itself can't conform to the gtk theme
<DanaG> s/things break/it breaks things/
<RAOF> DanaG: But that's only if /boot is on your raid.
<ryantucc> w30: The only backup in /var is called infodir.bak
<w30> ryantucc: jus shot that idea then, darn.
<slantai> i tried but i dont have the right permission
<harisamin> Flannel: hey u there...remember me?
<ryantucc> w30: sorry...
<pha|con> defrysk: plus, my keyboard isn't supported :/
<dotpavan> syed1994, post your monitor details, someone might be able to help
<Flannel> harisamin: You get it to work?
<RAOF> DanaG: Grub writes the default to your drive.  Since it doesn't know anything about raid, it can overwrite the raid metadata at the start of the drive.  If it does this, you're in trouble.
<harisamin> Flannel: u told me to try instlalling from the network minimal install cd to get rid of debootstrap errors
<DanaG> Wow.
<scary> how do I get my sound card to show up in the modprobe?  It shows up in the lspci
<jetscreamer> passing h&v rates on the boot: line helps
<jetscreamer> see also xmodule
<DanaG> But it still has the "savedefault" lines!
<jetscreamer> for the video bork on livecd
<harisamin> Flannel: i dont get it...still same errors...stops at base system....i check the virtual console and it syads segmentations fault at debsootrstrap
<Ausicaemia> vexati0n, No idea. Same behavior since version 1.0
<harisamin> Flannel: i swear i had ubuntu working on this machine perfectly before
<alecw2> Hey, I'm having a problem opening HTML files named as PHP files. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=482718
<Ausicaemia> vexati0n, Maybe you should submit a bug report/suggestion to the devs.
<slantai> dotpavan: i tried but i dont have the right permission
<harisamin> Flannel: any idea what could have happened to it?
<Ausicaemia> vexati0n, But then again they probably get that one alot.
<Flannel> harisamin: No idea.  Sorry.
<harisamin> Flannel: do u know where i can report this?
<slantai> dotpavan:it says it was created by owner but i installed the system
<pha|con> dotpavan: how do i edit the default media player?
<dotpavan> slantai, I dont remember what the issue was? scrolling didnt help
<w30> ryantucc: one more idea. copy the xorg.conf file on your live cd over the one on your hard drive by doing the sudo cat livecdfile > harddrivefile
<defrysk> pha|con, http://hocwp.free.fr/xbindkeys/xbindkeys.html
<mikeypizano> can i place a ubuntu logo on site?
<Flannel> harisamin: It'd be at launchpad.  That's the bugtracker for ubuntu
<slantai> changing the default boot os
<slantai> dotpavan:changing the default boot os
<PirateHead> I doubt that this problem has to do with Ubuntu, but it has happened since I installed Ubuntu on my laptop. I used to be able to use bootable CDs and DVDs to do recoveries, test out new distros, and so on. I installed Ubuntu using the LiveCD. However, lately I the computer will not boot from bootable media even though the boot order lists the CD/DVD drive before the hard disk. Is there...
<PirateHead> ...anything else I should be looking at? Could Ubuntu have done this? Is it a BIOS issue, a hardware issue?
<w30> ryantucc: that might get you back to your original config.
<antonioabdulio> Hi to everyone
<harisamin> can anyone in help me.....whenever i try to install ubuntu..during the base system installation a get a deboostrap error any HELP?
<wehttamb> i cant get skype to work
<dotpavan> slantai, oh, you have to do gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<alecw2> Hey, I'm having a problem opening HTML files named as PHP files. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=482718
<wehttamb> when i call someone i can hear them but they cant hear me
<heatman> hello... ive just installed ubuntu 7.04 on an other pc. I want to install KDE and Gnome on it and since I dont have an internet connection yet, I wanted to install it via the installation disk. Was wondering if ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop packages are in fact on the installation cd for the server version because apt-get says it cant find package
<slantai> dotpavan: what is gksudo
<dotpavan> slantai, sudo for gnome gui apps
<PirateHead> slantai: it is a sudo helper that uses a GTK window to ask for your password.
<wehttamb> in volume control i if i turn up the mic volume i can hear myself
<jetscreamer> you can just sudo application from an xterm
<ryantucc> w30: I understand what you're saying to do (I think) - but what do I type in the terminal? "sudo cat xorg.conf ?"
<ryantucc> w30: Sorry, I'm a noob
<Flannel> jetscreamer, dotpavan, it sets up the environments more appropriately for GUI apps.  Not just a GUI password prompt.
<slantai> dotpavan: thanks guys for you help.  i think i need to read up on thoes
<alecw2> Hey, I'm having a problem opening HTML files named as PHP files. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=482718
<DanaG> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<antonioabdulio> which is the command to open a file?? like /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jordan_U> antonioabdulio, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<syed1994> I have a problem, when I sucessfully load Ubuntu, I see that my screen is all messed
<antonioabdulio> thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> antonioabdulio, You can also use System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<antonioabdulio> Thanks again!!
<Jordan_U> syed1994, Messed up in what way?
<Jordan_U> antonioabdulio, np :)
<syed1994> umm, zoomed in and color disrotation
<PirateHead> I used to be able to use bootable CDs and DVDs to do recoveries, test out new distros, and so on. I installed Ubuntu using the LiveCD. However, lately I the computer will not boot from bootable media even though the boot order lists the CD/DVD drive before the hard disk. Is there anything else I should be looking at? Could Ubuntu have done this? Is it a BIOS issue, a hardware issue?
<jetscreamer> i'd be looking at the bios or the hardware
<antonioabdulio> Jordan_U: do you know where I can find those of basic terminal commands??
<Jordan_U> PirateHead, AFIK Ubuntu could not have done that, it is like you said probably a BIOS or other hardware issue
<Jordan_U> !bash | antonioabdulio
<ubotu> antonioabdulio: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jetscreamer> #bash
<pha|con> defrysk: thanks.  xbindkeys worked like a charm.
<PirateHead> Jordan_U: is it the sort of problem that my local Circuit City or Geek Squad could probably fix for me? I don't know where to start when it comes to diagnosing BIOS problems.
<pha|con> it'd still be nice to have a dialog that lets you change defaults easily, tho. :)
<jetscreamer> syed1994: it's using the incorrect driver/other... google knoppix cheat codes (and maybe ubuntu cheat codes) and use a couple (hit f6 when the cd boots)
<arrozconevan> can someone help me?
<w30> ryantucc: cat is a command that spits out the contents of a file, the > means to send it to the file you name after the > so sudo cat /media/cdrom/xorg.config > /etc/X11/xorg.conf would write the cd file over the hard drive file if you are booted in your hard drive operating system.
<Jordan_U> PirateHead, First, I wouldn't trust Geek Squad with anything ( I have heard very bad things and knew a cocky idiot that was able to get a job there )
<Xenguy> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jetscreamer> hey maybe i can get a job at geek squad then :)
<scary> could be a cd
<DanaG> Oh, for the BIOS thing: try writing down any setting you know you changed, and then reset everything.  Then go back and set what you need to set.
<PirateHead> Jordan_U: I am naturally suspicious of the Geek Squad and such services, but it would be nice to talk to somebody who has experience fixing these sorts of problems.
<Jordan_U> PirateHead, Does your CD ROM drive work when booted into an OS?
<arrozconevan> hey can someone help me out real quickly lol
<Jordan_U> !ask | arrozconevan
<ubotu> arrozconevan: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<PirateHead> Jordan_U: once I'm in kernel land, the CD drive is perfectly accessable.
<jetscreamer> usually not when the informative request is phrased thusly
* DanaG once diagnosed a system having "Port failed to respond" issues.
<Ausicaemia> Hmmm
<PirateHead> Jordan_U: it's only before control is handed over to Grub that it can't seem to see the drive.
<arrozconevan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EasyCam i need to figure  out if that is for feisty fawn
<DanaG> It turned out to be the hard drive's jumper: set to Master with Slave, rather than Single as it should have been.
<w30> ryantucc: if you are booted on the cdrom then you might be better off to copy the file off the cdrom to a usbstick or floppy and then boot up the operating system on the hard drive and do the cat > bit being booted in the diskdrive operating system
<arrozconevan> i knew that would piss you guys off heh, but i asked a few times a while back and no one answered
<Ausicaemia> Is there a way to tell the Garbage Bin to always empty itself as a super-user/root
<Ausicaemia> ?
<serishema-laptop> you shouldn't be logging into your desktop as root directly. it's a security risk
<Ausicaemia> Yeah duh
<Ausicaemia> I don't do that
<Ausicaemia> But I'm sick of getting "you can't empty this from the trash cause the permissions are wrong"
<Ausicaemia> So is there a way to tell it to always empty the trash a superuser
<Ausicaemia> Or root?
<ryantucc> w30: well, I don't have any usbsticks and this laptop doesn't have a floppy drive (I don't have any floppies anyway), so I'll try the other thing
<Jordan_U> arrozconevan, Ahh, I am not sure how much I trust a guide that says to use a debian repository, though the stuff on wiki.ubuntu.com is usually good
<imbecile> hey guys, i was wondering how to change icon themes
<arrozconevan> im trying to figure out how to install my Logitech Quickam 4000 Pro
<arrozconevan> it wont recognize it automatically
<xbadger> my screen is off center in festy
<Ausicaemia> imbecile: System > Preferences > Theme > Customize > Icon Tab
<Ausicaemia> xbadger: its your monitor, not feisty, configure your monitor properly.
<Jordan_U> Ausicaemia, Just sudo rm ~/.trash
<imbecile> Ausicaemia,  so i am supposed to add the .theme file?
<ryantucc> w30: It said "bash: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: Permission denied"
<serishema-laptop> i'm upgrading an edgy server to fiesty
<serishema-laptop> I keep getting this error
<serishema-laptop> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.17-10-server
<serishema-laptop> cp: cannot stat `/etc/udev/rules.d/05-options.rules': No such file or directory
<serishema-laptop> /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/mdadm: 279: cannot open /etc/udev/rules.d/*-mdadm.rules: No such file
<serishema-laptop> during the update though it's continuing
<serishema-laptop> should i be worried?
<Flannel> !paste | serishema-laptop
<ubotu> serishema-laptop: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<antonioabdulio> ubotu: THANKS;)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks;) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> I would say that is an issue
<Takesinn> Ey guys
<w30> ryantucc: without a graphical desktop you won't get automount of your cdrom on hard drive boot
<xbadger> no ausecamia i'm dual booting with windowze and in ubuntu my screen is off center
<Ausicaemia> imbecile: Yeah, in the icon tab there is a button that says "Install"
<Ausicaemia> xbadger: It is still your monitor.
<bruenig> w30, not true, hal works without graphical desktop
<jetscreamer> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Takesinn> Got a question here. I just setup Ubuntu and I want to secure it. Whats the best firewall solution?
<syed1994> I get a disroted screen just red stripes and I am using an ATI graphics card FYI
<Ausicaemia> You'll have to re-adjust it for Ubuntu.
<xbadger> in dapper was good
<bruenig> !firewall | Takesinn
<ubotu> Takesinn: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Ausicaemia> xbadger: Well change resolutions in Ubuntu to match the ones in Doze?
<w30> bruenig: thanks, I didn't know that
<xbadger> yes
<xbadger> can i talk with you private
<bruenig> kind of pointless without though, generally, a simple mount /dev/whatever will do
<bruenig> and since you have the command line right there
<ryantucc> w30: ? I can't get to the graphical desktop, I can only load off a kubuntu install disk I burned
<xbadger> I tried xvidtune but everytime i reboot i must run xvidtune again
<xbadger> i guess is something about the new xorg that comes with festy
<xbadger> i tried to add modeline to xorg.conf but with no lucj
<xbadger> luck
<w30> ryantucc: you can't get to a login prompt in your installed system?
<xbadger> the sequence is overpassed somehow
<Jordan_U> xbadger, Did you try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jordan_U> ?
<ryantucc> w30: correct (you can read what happens here: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3084454.0)
<xbadger> yes i tryed jordan
<xbadger> thanks for the advice
<xbadger> i tried but i guess is a bug in the new xorg.conf
<DanaG> botsnack?
<jetscreamer> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<imbecile> Ausicaemia,  do i unpackage the icon theme file?
<Aldo> ckemi
<jetscreamer> try sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf instead... make a backup first.
<xbadger> i tried 1024x768@85Hz which my monitor supports well but the screen is right centered
* DanaG always thought "yum" was a bad name for a package manager.
<xbadger> is a common problem on ubuntuforums.org
<jetscreamer> apt-get install hwinfo && hwinfo --monitor
<syed1994> Can anyone help me? I still get a disroted screen even with a boot option.
<DanaG> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<jetscreamer> look at the bottom, add the v&h rates to xorg.conf under the monitor
<harisamin> Flannel: are u there
<harisamin> Flannel: i think i just found something
<Flannel> harisamin: I am.  Any progress?
<xbadger> i'll try thanks
<harisamin> Flannel: but i need your help understanding it and implemmenting it
<Takesinn> Ubuntu is coming along nicely
<jetscreamer> good idea, preface nothing with sudo in channel
<Takesinn> Whats so brand new about the unstable version anyways?
<Flannel> Takesinn: you mean 7.10?
<defrysk> Takesinn, ask in #ubuntu+1
<Flannel> Takesinn: er, gutsy?  new versions of stuff.  Check the release notes for specifics.
<xbadger> if anyone has a good way to add modeline in xorg.conf without beeing bypassed i'll apreciate posted it on ubuntuforums.org
<harisamin> Flannel:  check this page out and check out the link that this post has to a solution http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=17860
<w30> ryantucc: that the one about you can use your daughter's account?
<harisamin> Flannel: its basically saying how its not really a CD or network problem but a problem with the ubuntu parittioner and formatting issues....i think this might be true coz i've checked the cds that i've burned on other powerpc's and they seem fine on those machines
<Flannel> harisamin: Alright, so what that is saying is, a few screens beforehand, where you setup your partitions, you should delete all partitions (that you're going to use for linux), and then let the installer partition fresh ones.
<harisamin> Flannel: okay i think i know what u mean
<ryantucc> w30: no I installed KDE, and it worked fine, then couldn't get to login after restarting (no daughters that I know of...)
<harisamin> Flannel: i'm going to reboot and start this minimal installtion again...tell me how to deal with the partioning program again ok hold on
<syed1994> Can anyone help me?
<aidan> how do I install Perl::String/CRC32 with aptitude?
<w30> ryantucc: ok I got the wrong forum posting.
<harisamin> Flannel: do u think its worth first formatting the hard drive in OS X and then try the paritionoaer?
<Flannel> harisamin: no.  That's exactly what it tells you not to do.
<ryantucc> w30: crap, sorry, I linked to the wrong post: it's at http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3084481.0
<nevets> HI all
<aidan> ah found it apt-get install libstring-crc32-perl
<harisamin> Flannel: ok but what i dont understand is that i sually let the guided paritioning tool do everything....so i dunno whats going on quite exactly
<nevets> ubuntu-server is empty   does anybody here know anything about the server edition?
<Flannel> harisamin: delete all linux partitions, change screens to write changes to disk.  Then go back to the partitioner screen, and recreate all the partitions.
<syed1994> nvm i started it on safe mode
<imownbey> how can I install the "mail" command?
<imownbey> what package is that in?
<harisamin> Flannel: ok wait i'll give it a shot
<nevets> ksex.com
<GrubChub> Is there any good resource good nice Desktop Backgrounds?
<harisamin> Flannel: there is also this 32 kb Apple partition i think it is for yaboot loader...should i delete that too along with the linux paritions....write changes to disk and then let the partiooner recreate paritions using guided partitioning?
<Flannel> harisamin: no.  Just remove the linux ones.  Leave the yaboot thing.
<harisamin> Flannel: ok
<CarlF1> top shows load 2.9, and it seems kacpid is using all my cpu.  feisty.  help?
<w30> ryantucc: your post is by Tucci528 ?
<nevets> hi
<ryantucc> w30: yes, correct
<imownbey> anyone know?
<harisamin> Flannel: so i deleted the linux parttitions and then did finish paritionind and write changes to disk...and then it gave me a red screen saying NO ROOT PARTIIION DEFINED...and took me back to the partitioner when i hit continue
<harisamin> ?
<w30> ryantucc: those error messages a way over my head.
<harisamin> Flannel: you think its good to create the paritions using guided partiitiong now?
<kandrews> imownbey: did you try mailx or mailutils? That is what was suggested when I entered the mail command on Feisty.
<Flannel> harisamin: right.  You just erased all your linux partitions.  You epxected a no root partition error ;)  Sure, guided should be fine
<harisamin> Flannel: ok i'm gonna give it a shot now
<w30> ryantucc: I think you have something wrong besides xorg or X
<ryantucc> w30: thanks for trying, any suggestions on a better place to get help?
<imownbey> ah that worked
<imownbey> thanks
<kandrews> no problem
<imownbey> and then what package is chkconfig in?
<w30> ryantucc: how much have you got in this install, can you afford to reinstall?
<DanaG> That site name seems NSFW.
<DanaG> oops, I'm behind.
<ryantucc> w30: I could reinstall, but only as a last resort, I've got some files I'd hate to lose
<w30> ryantucc: ok
<teenbeat2007> anyone knows how to play bf2 in linux
<teenbeat2007> i tryed winex but cant get it installed
<ryantucc> w30: there's no way to get at my files now, is there? I have an external hard drive, and if I could access them from the install disk and mount the external hard drive, I could backup what I need to keep. Is that plausible?
<ryantucc> w30: or could I add a new kubuntu installation on a new partition, copy files from the old installation, then delete it?
<CarlF1> ryantucc: what format is the external?  (ntfs may be a problem)
<w30> ryantucc: you can use the live cd and get the files off the hard drive if you know chich ones you want.
<ryantucc> carlf1: I honestly have no idea - I had to reformat the hard drive when I got it (which someone on this channel walked me through), and I think I either changed it from ntfs or to it
<CarlF1> ryantucc: did you format it using linux or windows?
<harisamin> Flannel: no luck same problem
<ryantucc> w30: assuming I can do a folder instead of a single file, that would work
<ryantucc> carlf1: linux
<w30> ryantucc: just boot the livecd , mount the hard drive that the files are on and mount the external hard drive and copy the files from the hard drive to the external drive.
<CarlF1> ryantucc: the only problem with ntfs is it will be mounted read-only, and you ... never mind.  linux is proably ext2/3, so you can do as you sugested -
<Jordan_U> CarlF1, Actually, I was surprised to find that ntfs-3g is used by default by the Feisty LiveCD, and automatically mounts NTFS rw
<harisamin> Flannel: i really think that it has to be related with the partitioning...is there a way to have the installer not partition and that i can parition the drive for linux using some other program and then have the installer just copy and install files?
<ryantucc> carlf1: thanks
<CarlF1> Jordan_U: nice.  was wondering if that had happened yet
<Flannel> harisamin: sure.  Partition it with [anything]  and then when you get to the partitning screen, you just select your partitions, choose "use this partition" or whatever.  there's options sans partitioning.
<Jordan_U> CarlF1, It is interesting, because even though ntfs-3g is there by default on the LiveCD, it isn't installed by default
<harisamin> Flannel: do u know of a paritiooning application for linux parititons that i can use in os X?
<CarlF1> ryantucc: also, is sounds like you should do this: (after backing up the files to external HD)  make a new partition for / and use your 'current' partition as /home (and then later clean out all the junk you don't want
<Flannel> harisamin: You can get a Gparted liveCD.  But I imagine there are OSX partitioners that will write ext3
<CarlF1> ryantucc: having a seperate /home makes it easy to "re-install the OS" and keep your own files
<ryantucc> w30: I plugged in the external hard drive but it isn't appearing on the desktop anywhere, and I don't know how to mount the internal hard drive
<ryantucc> carlf1: okay, I think I understand what you're saying, I'll try doing that once I get this sorted out
<Frogzoo> separate /home really ought to be part of the stock install, imo
<ryantucc> w30: nevermind, got the external drive mounted, I think, hang on
<w30> ryantucc: probably the internal drive is /dev/hda1 and the external drive is probably usb and should show up as /media/usbdisk
<w30> ryantucc: how many partitions do you have on the internal hard drive
<ryantucc> w30: just one, I think
<ryantucc> w30 not seeing hda1 in /dev, but let me look around, it's a big folder
<jetscreamer> sda maybe
<w30> ryantucc: then try at a command prompt sudo mkdir /mnt/hda1 , then sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1
<w30> ryantucc: then open kongureror and see if you can copy over the files yo need
<ryantucc> w30: "mkdir/mnt/hda1: command not found"
<jetscreamer> try a space
<jetscreamer> mkdir /mnt/hda1
<w30> ryantucc: sudo mkdir /mnt/hda1
<ryantucc> w30, aaah, okay
<jetscreamer> are ya'll sure it's not sda?
<ryantucc> and jetscreamer, thanks - I do have sda files in /dev
<jetscreamer> less /boot/grub/device.map may tell you
<w30> jetscreamer: probably the external drive is sda but it automounted with no problem : he's going after his internal hard drive now
<jetscreamer> w30: all i know is ubuntu made all my hd's sd not hd
<ryantucc> "mount: special device /dev/hda1 does not exist"
<jetscreamer> change the h to s and try again maybe
<jetscreamer> hit up arrow
<w30> ryantucc: jetscreamer says try sda1?
<jetscreamer> cat /proc/partitions
<r4ym4n> my wireless isn't working, i have bcm 4306
<jetscreamer> fdisk -l /dev/sda
<ryantucc> going through both those commands with sda1 did not give an error message, so I guess it worked?
<jetscreamer> sda not sda1
<jetscreamer> for the fdisk
<DisabledDuck> is SSL installed by default?
<r4ym4n> my wireless isn't working.....can anyone help me?? i have bcm4306
<jetscreamer> it's not a 'worked' it's an informational thing
<scary> anyone willing to help me solve my difficult sound issues
<scary> I've tried the obvious, but no luck
<r4ym4n> are you using pci?
<scary> yea
<r4ym4n> or integrated
<scary> sry
<ryantucc> jetscreamer: he he, then I guess it didn't work, it just dropped me to a new line in the terminal
<scary> integrated
<r4ym4n> i mean....motherboard or pci...
<scary> my pci is an xfi, so integrated
<jetscreamer> ryanakca: what does cat /proc/partitions return
<scary> I have an integrated intel-hda
<jetscreamer> snd_intel_hda iirc
<r4ym4n> well iono...if your using a pci card for a sound
<jetscreamer> or snd_hda_intel
<r4ym4n> i know that one
<scary> I reinstalled the drivers already
<ryantucc> jetscreamer: hang on...
<jetscreamer> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<scary> It doesn't show up in the modprobe
<scary> I think the snd_hda_intel
<scary> but I guess I am not sure
<scary> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller
<DisabledDuck> how do i install SSL?
<scary> I cannot get it to show up in the alsaconf
<jetscreamer> ssl or ssh
<ryantucc> jetscreamer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26977/
<Sinbot> Hello, I'm having issues installing linux version of ventrilo server, does anyone know a link to a guide on how to get this working, i cant find anything helpful in a hour of looking.
<jetscreamer> lsmod | grep snd_
<cyberalleygu3> I can't get my local mirror to be used for net installs. It works for updates just fine.
<DisabledDuck> ssl
<jetscreamer> DisabledDuck: maybe #apache i dunno
<jetscreamer> ryantucc: well it's either sda or sdb
<jetscreamer> try mount -t auto /dev/sda1 /mnt  ...
<jetscreamer> then try sda5 and sdb1
<jetscreamer> it's one of those
<w30> ryantucc: probably sda1 , sda2 is probably /boot
<jetscreamer> sda5 is 'probably' your swap
<jetscreamer> ah
<jetscreamer> no idea
<jetscreamer> 2 is an extended partition
<jussi01> scary: ping crimsun, he is very good with sound stuff.
<jetscreamer> non-mountable
<TaJMoX> !ubuntusb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntusb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TaJMoX> darn you ubotu
<ryantucc> jetscreamer: doing that command with sda1 just drops me to a new command line, no other change obvious
<jetscreamer> ryanakca: the mount command?
<cyberalleygu3> Anyone know about net installs using a local mirror?
<jetscreamer> type mount ... if sda1 is / then it's already mounted
<jussi01> DisabledDuck: what are you trying to use ssl for?
<DisabledDuck> Secure IRC
<jussi01> !info openssl
<w30> ryantucc: the place you mount it to has to exist
<ubotu> openssl: Secure Socket Layer (SSL) binary and related cryptographic tools. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.8c-4build1 (feisty), package size 977 kB, installed size 2304 kB
<jetscreamer> ah
<jetscreamer> you're trying to mount the external hd ?
<DisabledDuck> what is a good IRC client?
<jetscreamer> irssi or xchat
<ryantucc> jetscreamer: no, I already did the external, trying to mount the internal - how would I get to it if it was currently mounted?
<jussi01> DisabledDuck: xchat is nice
<jetscreamer> type mount
<jetscreamer> see where it's mounted
<PIPBoy> can anyone in the room help me with either updating my 1.4 java or installing java 1.5?
<jussi01> DisabledDuck: irssi is text based...
<jetscreamer> !room
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about room - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> !java | PIPBoy
<ubotu> PIPBoy: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<imbecile> what is the terminal command for trash?
<Frogzoo> DisabledDuck: irssi is good cos it's text based & you can run it through screen
<Flannel> imbecile: you mean to delete?
<ryantucc> jetscreamer: whole bunch of stuff came up, hold on, let me look at it
<PIPBoy> Flannel, ive tried that, and i have no idea how it updates :|
<jetscreamer> ls ~/Desktop/.Trash probably
<imbecile> Flannel,  yeah, is that the command?
<Flannel> PIPBoy: Just install sun-java6-jre or whatever
<Flannel> imbecile: rm
<imbecile> Flannel,  thanks
<jetscreamer> no, ~/.Trash
<PIPBoy> Flannel, will it take over my old 1.4 installation?
<PIPBoy> er overwrite?
<Flannel> imbecile: that doesn't use the trash, it removes it entirely.
<Flannel> PIPBoy: How did you install 1.4?
<jetscreamer> ls?
<Flannel> PIPBoy: er, wait.  What version of ubuntu are you using?
<slestak> found out a strangr thing with sshfs.  anyone use it?  If you try to mount a dir that doesnt exist on the remote server, it will continue and mount, df get some wierd file handle, and its in mtrab, but you cannot umount it.
<PIPBoy> Flannel, I'm using Ubuntu studion 7.04 (fiesty)
<Flannel> PIPBoy: How on earth did you get 1.4 on that?
<imbecile> Flannel,  what im trying to do is add a trashcan to my desktop
<PIPBoy> Flannel, I'm not sure... i think it was a plugin...
<Rob125> imbecile: ah. Go into system tools -> configuration editor
<Flannel> PIPBoy: a plugin?  What have you done so far?  plugin for what?
<Rob125> choose 'apps', then find nautilus
<Takesinn> http://www.ubuntugames.org/ <-Should be in Ingles
<Rob125> it should be in one of those --> a little checkbox
<scary> ping: crimsun:  I am having issues with my snd-intel-hda card where the alsa config does not detect the card, after reinstalling alsa.  any suggestions?
<PIPBoy> Flannel, well im not sure honestly, to my memory i think it actually did come with 1.4 i dont recall installing java at all
<OmegaConsole> lol wow. I am actually using an cli irc client.. sweet
<OmegaConsole> help
<Rob125> imbecile: it's in 'apps' -> 'nautilus' -> 'desktop' -> trash_icon_visible (check)
<OmegaConsole> oops.
<imbecile> Rob125,  WHERE IS SYSTEM TOOLS?
<jetscreamer> scary: apt-get install modconf and browse the sound
<jetscreamer> gnome-system-tools ?
<OmegaConsole> -help
<imbecile> oops sorry
<doctapeppa> is there a way to view the last few packages installed with apt-get?
<scary> jetscreamer: thank you
<w30> ryantucc: internal is probably /media/usbdisk or /mnt/usbdisk
<OmegaConsole> Gah, sorry. Trying to learn how to turn off leave and join messages in irssi
<Rob125> imbecile: should be in your apps menu.
<Flannel> PIPBoy: Do you mean 4.1?  7.04 doesn't have java.  You should ask in #ubuntustudio, see if theyve got any java by default.  gcj (the open source java) is version 4.1, and it's installed by default (I believe)
<jetscreamer> see also /usr/bin/gnome-control-center
<OmegaConsole> Does anyone know how to acess the menu or anything in irssi?
<w30> ryantucc: also it should be an icon on the desktop
<NaNO2x> having a problem of when I boot it hangs on checking root file system and takes a minute or two then continues.  Is there a way to find out why its doing this and/or stop it from checking?
<jetscreamer> w30: an internal wouldn't say usb eh
<Flannel> OmegaConsole: /ignore -channels #channel1 #channel2 #channel3 #etc * JOINS PARTS
<insmod> <doctapeppa>ls /var/cache/apt/arch*
<Flannel> OmegaConsole: there is no menu in irssi. It's all done by command line and configuration files.
<logan> How do I find the local IP of the computer I am on?
<w30> jetscreamer: the external would be if its usb, right?
<OmegaConsole> Flannel: thanks... this is strange.. but cool :)
<jetscreamer> ipconfig.. or ifconfig i get confused
<slestak> logan: sudo ifconfig
<jetscreamer> yes the external
<ryantucc> jetscreamer/w30: definitely not on the desktop, a good bit of information came up in the terminal
<PIPBoy> flannel, im quite sure its 1.4, and i also have the sun jre 5 installed btw...maybe i installed something that caused a conflict...how do i uninstall my old 1.4 and ill just install the jre 6 packages from synaptic
<insmod> <NaNO2x>hit ctrl alt F1 on boot
<scary> jetscreamer: no device is found
<poweruser1> How would I change the name of my root acct? I can do that without creating a new one right?
<insmod> <logan> netstat -n
<computersurgeon> yo
<jetscreamer> man useradd
<OmegaCenti> Sorry Flannel, its hard telling how to copy and paste in irssi,I need to paste that to tty2 from tty7, is this possible?
<NaNO2x> insmod: i turned off quiet to find out where it was hanging, wont ctrl alt f1 put me into terminal
<w30> ryantucc: you refered to the external or internal? I'm lost
<Flannel> poweruser1: You don't change the name of root.  Whatare you trying to do?  Ubuntu doesn't use root by default, you know.
<jetscreamer> use gpm to copy/paste in console
<insmod> <logan>  well tty log as it scrolls
<ryantucc> jetscreamer/w30: I see "/dev/bus/usb on /proc/bus/usb type none (rw, bind)", "/dev/sdb1 on /media disk type  ext3 (rw, noexec, nosuid, nodev, sync, data=ordered), "/dev/sda1 on mnt/sda1 type ext3 (rw) and "/dev/sda1 on mnt type ext3 (rw)"
<OmegaCenti> jetscreamer: gpm?
<randoman> hey guys
<ryantucc> w30: I'm doing the internal now - the external is mounted and is on my desktop and appears to be working fine
<Flannel> poweruser1: your first account isn't a root account.  It simply has admin powers.
<insmod> <NaNO2x> well tty log as it scrolls
<insmod> sorry
<OmegaCenti> insmod: it keeps scrolling like it wont stop
<ruff|away> ok Flannel thanks
<jetscreamer> ryantucc: umount /mnt
<poweruser1> Er, not my root.
<randoman> sorry to bug, but does anyone know what file i have to edit to add option gconf. to get compiz-icon to work with compiz fusion?
<poweruser1> But is it possible to change the name?
<insmod> <OmegaCenti>what
<OmegaConsole> insmod: sorry, probably wrong topic, looks like I just have to deal with it:)
<jetscreamer> randoman: you use gconf to edit what you need to add that to
<OmegaConsole> and read the manual for irssi, well, at least more than I did to connect and set a nickname
<insmod> <OmegaCenti>what happens
<jetscreamer> poweruser1: yes it's possible
<whta> will compiz fusion take over the beryl synaptic repos when it's released?
<PIPBoy> flannel, actually i just checked i installed some java 1.4 plugin...
<ryantucc> jetscreamer: "umount: /mnt is not in the fstab (and you are not root)
<w30> ryantucc: internal should be /mnt/sda1 , try ls /mnt/sda1
<insmod> <OmegaConsole>what happens
<jetscreamer> ryantucc: as root
<Flannel> PIPBoy: whats the package name?
<OmegaCenti> insmod: Sorry hes gone :)
<jetscreamer> sudo
<NaNO2x> insmod: ok well what should i do just reboot here and watch that? what should i be looking for etc
<Flannel> poweruser1: Sure, you can change the name of any account.
<randoman> so gconf compiz-icon.py
<OmegaCenti> insmod: I was just trying to get all of the parts and joins out of the area, I am going to go read the manual now
<PIPBoy> Flannel, its not a package in synaptic i think its a firefox plugin im not sure tho, lemme browse around and check it
<ryantucc> sudo jetscreamer: "sudo umount /mnt" just brings a new command line
<insmod> <NaNO2x> where it stops or pauses
<OmegaCenti> Flannel: is there a better irc client for command line
<poweruser1> From what menu?
<scary> jetscreamer: no device is found
<mrnutz> hi everyone: i need help with ntop - how can i get it to show me usage per IP breakdown instead of from which external source it pulled what...so i've got 192.168.0.1 as gateway - but in my test - i viewed photos from 192.168.0.9 - it only shows the FQDN name and the usage - but not the IP internally for that usage - i want to connect usage to IP internally with ntop
<jetscreamer> ryantucc: if you type mount /mnt should be unmounted now
<Flannel> OmegaCenti: the other is bitchx.  Although personally I prefer irssi.
<NaNO2x> insmod: all right, brb
<OmegaCenti> Flannel: Thanks :) I will try both to see which I like. much appreciated Flannel for all your help over the last few weeks :)
<ryantucc> jetscreamer: "mount: can't find /mnt in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<OmegaCenti> I am really enjoying my experience as a linux user with Ubuntu... Keep up the great work community!
<scary> what does modconf do?
<jetscreamer> scary: i'm not sure what modules you need to load. but they 'should' be autoloaded on_boot by udev/hal , but aren't. 'maybe' you don't have support in the kernel for your soundchip, but i do not know. modconf will load the proper driver for you, IF you know which one it is, and if it's in the kernel
<OmegaCenti> scary: not sure if you know but there is a whatis command to tell you what a command does in a terminal
<PIPBoy> OmegaCenti, just remember no matter what you think you know little of, you can always help out in the community somehow! :) glad your enjoying ubuntu
<jetscreamer> modconf loads/unloads kernel modules
<DisabledDuck> /whois $me
<TaJMoX> Does anyone know where I can get UbuntUSB
<jetscreamer> kinda ugly, but functional
<ryantucc> w30: "ls /mnt/sda1" appears to bring up a list of file and folder names
<OmegaCenti> PIPBoy: Very much so :) I have tried helping 4 people out with problems with the intel integrated iXXX video cards and modifying 915resolution and xorg.conf :)
<ryantucc> w30: bin, dev, initrd, vmlinuz, etc.
<jetscreamer> ryantucc: so if you type mount , is it mounted? good /mnt seems to be unmounted or you wouldn't see that ls of /mnt/sda1
<gaten> i just installed a grsec kernel, and now on boot i get the error: /bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off. and it drops me into a 'BusyBox' shell. any ideas?
<scary> jetscreamer:  thanks, I seem to be blind.  This is how I add the intel-hda audio
<OmegaCenti> Right now my main concern is finding something to eat in nethack...
<PIPBoy> OmegaCenti, Awesome :) keep it up, no matter the number. Just remember you helped those folks and you made their day!
<jetscreamer> ok that is what you want to copy to a new place right ryantucc ?
<insmod> <OmegaCenti>i use it works great -- also export  BATCH=
<Keos> Xchat in n800
<OmegaCenti> insmod: use what? sorry...
<jetscreamer> scary: modconf also adds the module name to /etc/modules so they get autoloaded on_boot
<insmod> <OmegaCenti> intel grapgics chip on the laptop
<imbecile> Rob125,  i dont have an apps menu
<ryantucc> jetscreamer: not sure what you're referring to - typing mount gets a bunch of info on the screen, not sure what I'm looking for
<w30> ryantucc: then that is probably your internal hard drive and it is mounted. see if you can find /mnt/sda1/home/yourusername
<mrnutz> anyone ? :)
<insmod> <OmegaCenti> awsome almost as good as nvidia
<ryantucc> w30: k, hang on
<jetscreamer> mount | grep mnt
<insmod> <OmegaCenti> with some hacking i did
<OmegaCenti> insmod: same here. only way I know how to help people is I spent 2 weeks learning enough and troubleshooting it enough to get lowere resolutions and higher resolutions even though xorg didn't recongnize the resolutions...
<OmegaCenti> insmod: same here.
<ryantucc> w30/jetscreamer: woo hoo! seems to have worked!
<imbecile> ive can someone tell me how to add trash to my desktop?
<insmod> <OmegaCenti> 915 and the export comaned in .bashrc
<OmegaCenti> I have some file in my trash that I can't delete because I don't have permissions...
<DisabledDuck> does anyone know the IRC command to test out your SSL connection?
<insmod> <OmegaCenti> 4 worked best in 6 but in 7 i use 8 i think
<DerangedDingo> imbecile: Add a custom launcher with the command "nautilus /home/~/.Trash"
<Rob125> imbecile: alright, press alt+f2 and type 'gconf-editor'
<OmegaCenti> insmod: no idea what you are talking about...
<insmod> <OmegaCenti> sudo rm
<Rob125> that'll bring you to the configuration editor.
<jetscreamer> ryantucc: when i do what you're doing, cp -a /what/to/copy/* /where/to/copy/  works for me
<ryantucc> w30/jetscreamer: I'm copying to the external, it says it can't read a few files (all of them pdf), but all of the important ones seem to be working, so I won't complain too much
<jussi01> scary: you get sorted?
<ryantucc> jetscreamer: thanks, I'll try hat
<imbecile> Rob125,   K, IM THERE
<DerangedDingo> Rob125: I haven't heard of this method, please do explain
<imbecile> srry capslock
<PIPBoy> Flannel, ok so its the firefox plugin for sure, i just need to remove that and update it with the newer plugin i suppose
<jetscreamer> ryantucc: if you're trying to clone your install that is what i do
<jetscreamer> from a livecd
<insmod> <OmegaCenti> to boost acceleration there is a commamd line you can add to .bashrc that makes the kernel access diff so it is faster
<Rob125> Dingo: displaying the trash can, along with the devices listed in /mount is an option offered by nautilus
<Flannel> !java | PIPBoy
<ubotu> PIPBoy: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Flannel> PIPBoy: that page has instructions on isntalling the new java, as well as the FF plugin
<Rob125> Dingo: you can enable it via the configuration editor under nautilus/desktop.
<OmegaCenti> insmod: oh neat, didnt even know about that. however, it works fine right now with the weird voodoo magic finger typing I applied to it, so I am going to leave it as is.
<insmod> <OmegaCenti> my fps doubled
<PIPBoy> Flannel, do i have to remove the old one? or does the new one update it if i install it?
<w30> ryantucc: maybe sudo in front of cp *.pdf would pull those across also
<DerangedDingo> Rob125: How in the configuration editor?
<Flannel> PIPBoy: Remove the old one, yes.
<DerangedDingo> Rob125: Under what arrow/etc
<PIPBoy> Flannel, Awesome thanks for putting up with me :)
<PirateHead> PIPBoy: you might need to remove sun-java5-jre
<w30> ryantucc: if permissions on the .pdf files are different
<CaptainMorgan> anyone install wxWidgets for c++, for the X11 or GTK+ packages? pretty simply install instructions but if I attempt either package when the ./configure looks for X11 or GTK+ they're not found thus the install fails... any ideas? I thought x11 and gtk+ were pretty standard software on ubuntu
<Rob125> Dingo: under 'apps->nautilus->desktop->trash_icon_visible', I think
<tarzeau> is there a player for *.D00 files in ubuntu asides opencubicplayer? how do you like http://gnu.ethz.ch/64-STYLE.D00 ?
<DisabledDuck> /echo
<PIPBoy> PirateHead, I did and i installed the new jre 6
<tarzeau> CaptainMorgan: which software you try to build?
<Rob125> Lots of cool options in there.
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: do you have the -dev packages?
<ryantucc> w30: it does appear to be a permissions thing, will try that
<CaptainMorgan> Flannel, -dev? in the repos? last time I checked yes
<NaNO2x> insmod: ok so it seems to be hanging on "configuring network interface"
<CaptainMorgan> tarzeau, wxWdigets
<DerangedDingo> Rob125: Yeah, that did it. Thanks!
<tarzeau> CaptainMorgan: but that's packaged?
<PirateHead> PIPBoy: good. I personally don't think it's a good idea to even have Java on your computer, but I understand that some people need it. (Like I do, since I am being required to learn how to program in the language.)
<CaptainMorgan> no
<tarzeau> CaptainMorgan: no?
<DerangedDingo> imbecile: Did you get how to?
<imbecile> Rob125,  woot! you are the man
<insmod> <NaNO2x>there you go
<PIPBoy> PirateHead, Why is your opinion that?
<DerangedDingo> imbecile: ok. good. thanks!
<imbecile> DerangedDingo,  yeah i just got it
<CaptainMorgan> it's open source from sourceforge...... lemme check
<NaNO2x> insmod: all right well whats that telling me :P
<tarzeau> CaptainMorgan: debian has it
<PIPBoy> PirateHead, just curious, i like to know everyones side on the matters
<Rob125> imbecile: glad to help
<nikusan> Hi all. I've got a generic mp4 player here with a fat16 volume. I reformatted it with a mkdosfs -F16 -v /dev/sdb1 and now the device can't see it's own drive. Please help :(
<insmod> <NaNO2x> well does the network u want to work work?
<harisamin> Flannel: are u there...i just had an idea
<Rob125> Dingo: glad it met your expectations!
<CaptainMorgan> tarzeau, ye.. dang, ok, thanks!@
<CaptainMorgan> just checke
<CaptainMorgan> d
<NaNO2x> insmod: yes i'm connected fine its just during boot i see any errors
<imbecile> yayyy!!!
<PirateHead> PIPBoy: you introduce yourself to security problems from time to time that stem from the availablity of the Java runtimes. Until Sun figures stuff out and until you get patched, just running Java in your browser could compromise your security.
<harisamin> Flannel: i have a G3 powerbook that has xubuntu dapper on it right now....is there anyway i can install xubuntu on the G4 powermac of mine by conencting it with the powerbook....?
<PIPBoy> PirateHead: wow
<tarzeau> harisamin: dd over the network maybe?
<tarzeau> harisamin: but why not just install from cd again?
<PirateHead> PIPBoy: Just having the compiler and runtime doesn't really hurt, but I suggest enabling Java very sparingly on your web browser and using similar discrimination with regard to java executables that you download.
<OmegaCenti> I can't get kalarm to play a sound when an alarm comes up. Any ideas why?
<AzMoo> Hey, I'm looking at new motherboards. Can anybody recommend a site with reviews of how they run in Ubuntu?
<insmod> <NaNO2x> ubuntu loads all devices at boot it is probably trying to resolve them -- edit /etc/network/interfaces and hash out all other entries hash=#
<harisamin> tarzeau: trust me i've tried just about everything for some reason there is something about the paritionoer its not partitioning right....i;ve tried several GOOD cds with from breezy to edgy
<insmod> <NaNO2x> boot should fly
<NaNO2x> insmod all other entries cept which? my wifi and lan?
<harisamin> Flannel: are u there?
<tarzeau> harisamin: oh you want to resize mac os x partitions?
<DerangedDingo> AzMoo: I don't know a whole lot, but most intel chipsets are autodetected and work pretty easily without drivers and everything
<w30> nikusan: rule of thumb: always format with the device that uses the drive
<AzMoo> DerangedDingo, I was actually more looking towards AMD :p
<harisamin> tarzeau: i have two hard drives...one has os x on it...and the other one used to have ubuntu on it and now i cant get ubuntu installed on it again...keep getting that debootstrap error
<nikusan> w30, it's just an mp4 player, cant reformat its own drive or anything like that
<insmod> <NaNO2x> that which you don't need searched -- if you have wifi and lan it may be searching la -- hash it out until you use it
<harisamin> Flannel: are u there?
<DerangedDingo> AzMoo: Yeah. I figured... Asus boards work quite well
<insmod> searching lan
<scary> how do I stop drivers from loading?
<tarzeau> harisamin: what says the error exactly?
<AzMoo> DerangedDingo, that's good. The store I want to hit up has lots of asus boards.
<AzMoo> DerangedDingo, ta.
<harisamin> tarzeau: when it starts installing the base system it littrally says debootstrap error and check virtual machine 4 or osmething....i chekc it and it says segmentation fault
<NaNO2x> insmod: all right, brb trying
<insmod> <scary>edit modules.conf or modutils
<PIPBoy> PirateHead: hey, if i just uninstall the gjj 4.1 and all the other 4.1 packages would it remove the 1.4 java plugins? im just trying to see if their related to the plugin
<w30> nikusan: it probably drank the Microsoft cool aid and uses a broken fat 16 that only works with Windows format.
<johntkucz> i just tried to install octave -- graphing program -- and see where it's installed in /bin, but can't open the program.  anyone know how to do that?
<nikusan> w30, that's the same thought I just had. I tried reformatting on a windows xp machine and it still can't see the disk. Any other ideas?
<PirateHead> PIPBoy: I don't know whether it would uninstall the related plugins.
<Aviel> hey
<w30> nikusan: call Bill out there in Washington State
<Aviel> some 1 here?
<OmegaCenti> I was wondering, how are tty fonts chosen, where are they stored, how do you change them on the fly, and how do you set a default?
<Aviel> some 1 can help me??/
<scary> where is modules.conf?  when I do a locate I do not find it
<Aviel> i cant install CentOS 4,4
<tarzeau> harisamin: which version of debootstrap do you use?
<Aviel> ??
<Aviel> can some 1 help?
<enrique> hi, got problems with glx
<tarzeau> harisamin: this looks not like a partition/filestystem/bootloader problem but just a debootstrap one
<DerangedDingo> OmegaCenti: System > Preferences > Font, and you can install them by dragging them into ~/.fonts
<tarzeau> harisamin: what version of ubuntu are you trying to debootstrap?
<enrique>  i got a geforce 8600 gt, i did install glx and when i restart X , it gives me the classic "couldnt start X" screen
<enrique> then i have to reconfigure X and select the nv module
<tarzeau> harisamin: i've done many debootstrap installs of debian. worked like a champion
<harisamin> i dunno ....
<enrique>  any ideas???
<DerangedDingo> OmegaCenti: And if there's no folder called that, then you can make one and put em in
<Aviel> ?!!?!
<tarzeau> harisamin: dpkg -l cdebootstrap debootstrap says what?
<OmegaCenti> DerangedDingo: Is that for the text consoles on ctl alt fx ?
<harisamin> tarzeau: i just am using whatever is on the installation disks
<tarzeau> harisamin: try to use cdebootstrap if ubuntu has it?
<Aviel> is ubuntu good for servers??
<Rob125> Aviel: probably wrong channel for that.
<tarzeau> harisamin: which install disk? feisty?
<ryantucc> jscreamer/w30: sudo cp -a appears to be working, I'm going to bed as I'm trying to rescue my music, which will take awhile. But thanks for both of your help! I'll do a fresh install when I get up
<tarzeau> Aviel: not espeicially, but it can be used yes
<harisamin> tarzeau: i dont have ubuntu installed right now....i've tried badger dapper and edgy
<Rob125> Aviel: #CentOS
<tarzeau> Aviel: it's missing some essential stuff that is only in universal (no security updates?)
<Aviel> no 1 there
<tarzeau> Rob125: or #Debian
<w30> ryantucc: wonderful
<Rob125> tarzeau: why #debian?
<pyrak> can someone recommend a bittorent client that allows more than one dl at a time (the stock one does not)?
<Rob125> (Genuine curiousity)
<Takesinn> Ubuntu "Linux has never acted this way before, we swear!" :P
<Aviel> some 1 can send me mirror site?
<ircblood> how do i use the g++ compiler?
<insmod> <nikusan>sure you can i put linux on my players -- i wrote the nano linuxipod config for movies -- sure you can
<tarzeau> Rob125: it's great for servers?
<Aviel> to download it
<tarzeau> Rob125: i mean, why centos?
<Aviel> CentOS 4.4 the best
<Aviel> i wanna to run cs servers
<tarzeau> Rob125: ubuntu has a great relation to debian. how's centos similar to ubuntu?
<Rob125> tarzeau: Oh. I said CentOS because he asked about CentOS.
<tarzeau> Aviel: ah cool, i run css servers on debian
<Aviel> lol
<Aviel> how its work/>
<Aviel> ?
<kao> Hi - I have just installed ubuntu and would appreciate advice as to which applications to install as bthose regarded as most essential :-)
<Rob125> tarzeau: lol, yeah. I <3 debian -- never touched CentOS, tbh.
<tarzeau> Rob125: aviel? i only seen the question about if ubuntu is good for servers
<DerangedDingo> OmegaCenti: OHHH. you mean fonts for the TTYs... gahh... my bad... i misread it as ttf.. truetypefonts
<tarzeau> Rob125: heh :)
<pyrak> i need a bittorent client that allows more than one dl at a time
<pyrak> any recommendations?
<gursikh> Hey folks, I have this sprint phone Sanyo Pm 8200. I've connected it via cable to my Ubuntu 7.04 laptop no problems. It's recognized as an ACM modem (on /dev/ttyACM0). I've gone into "network" and configured it under the modm (manually putting in /dev/ttyACM0) and hit connect. It connects fine.  However when I try to do anything on the internet, nothing is routed through that connection at all. It's connected,activce, and working. I
<gursikh> 've disabled wireless and everything else. Any Ideas?
<tarzeau> Aviel: install it, then get the css/cs stuff install it. done. works. (well configure the stuff)
<OmegaCenti> DerangedDingo: sok... honest mistake.. going to post again.
<OmegaCenti> I was wondering, how are tty fonts chosen, where are they stored, how do you change them on the fly, and how do you set a default?
<Aviel> is have secuority to the server?
<Aviel> like update?
<randoman> so if I add a script to /etc/init.d in ubuntu it will load when it boots up
<randoman> ?
<tarzeau> Aviel: yes debian has very good stable security updates
<Rob125> kao: amarok is essential, along with wine
* w30 just ordered a Dell laptop with Feisty on it, Do you think I made a mistake or did good.
<tarzeau> Aviel: do you know www.sauerbraten.org also funny game
<randoman> whats the best way to add a command to bootup in kde
<randoman> ?
<nikusan> insmod, sorry I don't know what you mean
<Jordan_U> randoman, #kubuntu
<insmod> <nikusan> of course you can format it
<kao> I have my lap top with it now on and running. thanks for advise re amarok - any sites I should now visit?>
<harisamin> tarzeau: any idea how i can fix this....i had ubuntu badger installed before...i then upgraded all the way to edgy...then i tried to upgrade to feisty and i think feisty wasnt supported anymore but thats when i remmeber the ubuntu ssytem wouldnt start so i had to install it again...and thats when i could never install it again and i get this debootstrap error
<harisamin> Flannel: are u there?
<insmod> <nikusan> and of course you can access  it
<h4ngedm4n> hey for apache2, is the default host supposed to be set up as a virtual host, even if you only host 1 site?
<nikusan> insmod, I formatted it but now the device itself can't see its own disk
<nikusan> insmod, I can read and write to the disk with the computer, just not the mp3 player... which makes it useless :(
<tarzeau> harisamin: no, i just run a gutsy box on sparc, converted from debian using www.linuks.mine.nu/ubuntu/ script
<tarzeau> harisamin: i usually convert ubuntu machines into debian :)
<kao> what does amarok provide?
<insmod> <nikusan> lol because you used a fs that the software doesn't know
<randoman> but guys , is adding a script to /etc/init.d an option?
<Rob125> kao: advanced music player functionality
<randoman> to load it before kde loads?
<h4ngedm4n> kao: amarok is a great music libray/organizer
<nikusan> insmod, that's probably right. The problem is it was fat16 originally and that's what I've now formatted it with
<syed1994> can anyone help me with my internet connection on ubuntu?
<kao> 10nx Rob
<Rob125> kao, along with the best ipod tool available for linux.
<insmod> <nikusan> thereyou go
<clay_the_arc> why is my ubuntu stuck in command line interface and not guided user?
<harisamin> tarzeau: i tried installing debian 4.0 Etch tooo but i get the same deboostrap error...i think ubuntu uses debians installer....anyways so you have no idea what i can do?
<ytoox> I need help
<ytoox> what is the problem with python in http://pastebin.ca/587043?
<nikusan> insmod, there I go?
<Rob125> clay_the_arc: try pressing ctrl+alt+F7 ?
<clay_the_arc> why is my ubuntu stuck in command line interface and not guided user?
<tarzeau> harisamin: strange. onto the g4 powerpc ?
<clay_the_arc> i did
<clay_the_arc> nothing happened
<Rob125> clay_the_arc, tried restarting yet?
<harisamin> tarzeau: yeah
<clay_the_arc> 20+ times
<tarzeau> harisamin: you could try asking in #debianppc, posting authentic error msgs  is useful
<insmod> <nikusan>  did you dd the old drive just dd it back
<tarzeau> harisamin: i also got debian on a g3 (dual boot)
<clay_the_arc> i've tried GDM in CLI as well
<syed1994> why can't I use my ethernet on ubuntu?
<tarzeau> syed1994: got cable and wireless?
<syed1994> cable
<OmegaCenti> I was wondering, how are tty fonts chosen, where are they stored, how do you change them on the fly, and how do you set a default?
<tarzeau> syed1994: i've seen both up on user machines, and the default gw on the wrong interface (no such network, wireless)
<insmod> <nikusan>  why did you wan't to change it
<tarzeau> OmegaCenti: /usr/share/fonts/ ?
<clay_the_arc> any idea Rob125?
<Jordan_U> syed1994, What happens when you run: sudo ifconfig eth0 && sudo dhclient eth0
<Rob125> clay_the_arc, any thing that you can think of that might have caused a blow-up? (like editing your gnome conf files improperly?)
<clay_the_arc> i haven
<nikusan> insmod, no I didn't dd it. I reformatted because after an unsafe removal the volume wouldn't work. couldn't read/write/delete/etc
<tarzeau> Jordan_U: the first command can be run without root permissions, just give the ifconfig path if it's not in $PATH
<clay_the_arc> i haven't edited any files on it
<Rob125> clay: so it's a fresh install?
<harisamin> Flannel: are u there?
<clay_the_arc> it stopped working after i updated steam and foxy tunes on my XP Boot
<insmod> <NaNO2x> ?
<nikusan> insmod, the general impression a google gave me was to reformat, so I stuck with fat16 and now I'm SOL...
<ytoox> can you tell me what is the problem with python? I get this error http://pastebin.ca/587043?
<Rob125> ahh.
<Rob125> clay_the_arc, let me google for a couple secs.
<clay_the_arc> kk
<harisamin> tarzeau: do u know if i can try to install ubuntu on the G4 remotely with my G3 powerbook...?
<OmegaCenti> tarzeau: thats one question down :)
<insmod> <nikusan>  ya but always back up man :)
<nikusan> insmod, telling me that doesn't help after the fact :(
<tarzeau> harisamin: uh, i don't think that's easier in any way
<insmod> <nikusan>  what player
<enviouz> ive noticed no ports are blocked by default. why is this? isnt it dangerous?
<syed1994> Jordan_U, no working leases
<OmegaCenti> I am trying to change the current font/color on tty1 and I am later wanting to change the default font/color on all ttys.
<tarzeau> harisamin: there's an order to install dual+ boot onto ppc machines
<Rob125> clay_the_arc, what's the error you get when you try to start gdm from the cli?
<nikusan> insmod, inki1 mp4, 2gb, generic chinese job
<harisamin> tarzeau: but it migth be my only way to get uibunut back on this machine
<clay_the_arc> Rob125, it says something like cannot open shared something
<tarzeau> harisamin: why do you badly want ubuntu on that laptop? on ppc?
<tarzeau> harisamin: what country you in?
<harisamin> tarzeau: i already have os x on this machine?
<Jordan_U> harisamin, It should be possible but you will have to change a few things afterward like GRUB, /etc/fstab and your xorg.conf
<tarzeau> harisamin: yes?
<Rob125> clay_the_arc, I know it sucks to have to reboot, but can you give me the exact error message?
<clay_the_arc> kk
<clay_the_arc> 1sec
<insmod> <nikusan> there must be a reset tool like all other player -- check the site and your disk then just use wine to get it back
<Jordan_U> harisamin, s/grub/yaboot
<harisamin> tarzeau: i want it on the G4 powermac ppc...because i've beeing using ubuntu for a eyar ...love it...and i need to install some software that i cant install using os x....linux is the option...and ubunut is the easiest distro...i've tried looking at otehr powerpc distros but i dont think it will work or i dont like how they work
<nikusan> insmod, good advice, I'll have a look around thanks
<harisamin> Jordan_U: what?
<syed1994> Jordan_U: no working leases in presistent database
<tarzeau> harisamin: heh, sorry can't help :(
<insmod> <nikusan> or do what i do buy a new one and bring the old back and say it dosn't work !
<Jordan_U> harisamin, I meant to say yaboot in my earlier comment, not grub
<harisamin> Jordan_U: what about yaboot?
<w30> OmegaCenti: /usr/lib/kbd/consolefonts; setfont command works for a session to set system you got to edit /etc/rc/rcsysinit or something
<nikusan> insmod, I'll try that too. this came from a slightly dodgy computer market though so I'm now sure about my chances
<NaNO2x> insmod: yeah that really fsked it up
<OmegaCenti> w30: Thanks!!
<syed1994> Anyone can help me with my internet connection?
<Jordan_U> harisamin, If you install from another computer using target disk mode you will need to reconfigure it
<insmod> <nikusan> any place that sells it will do
<insmod> <NaNO2x> what
<harisamin> Jordan_U: reconfigure what ...and do u know how?
<Jordan_U> harisamin, yaboot is basically grub for PPC
<insmod> <nikusan>  works with everything but the wife
<syed1994> Anyone can help me with my internet connection?
<tarzeau> Jordan_U: oh it's far not as good as grub
<tarzeau> Jordan_U: but there's porting efforts of grub to ppc
<NaNO2x> insmod: well it still hung there, however when i tried to actually get in it crashed up and wouldn't load anything but the background
<nikusan> insmod, heh that's unfortunate :P
<w30> OmegaCenti: watch out though some fonts will mess up your screen so be prepared to hit the up arrow a couple of times to go back to a working font, ha
<Takesinn> Hey, you guys mind answering a question about Cedega?
<Jordan_U> tarzeau, I know, and I can't wait for it :)
<OmegaCenti> w30: Ill check it out.
<tarzeau> Jordan_U: can you give a developer a root shell to test it ?
<insmod> <nikusan>  :)
<Takesinn> I just got the game installed and I tested it and it seems to work
<tarzeau> Jordan_U: the thing is the developers don't have that sort of computer :)
<Takesinn> I shut it off and install some extra addon packages, suddenly it doesn't work
<null___> What do I apt-get to switch from Gnome to Xfce on a Ubuntu install?  Was it xfce-desktop-environment?
<tarzeau> Jordan_U: i got asked once, but it's my only ppc machine that must be working-so no tests on that
<insmod> <NaNO2x> then you still have a module loading lsmod and look for it then rmmod it
<NaNO2x> hmm
<NaNO2x> how would i find it?
<OmegaCenti> w30: It looked like I don't have set conf
<OmegaCenti> w30: errr setfont
<Jordan_U> tarzeau, Yes, is there a place I can "advertise" that I am willing to test?
<tarzeau> Jordan_U: yes, ask nyu in #gnu-kbsd
<scary> how do I stop a device from loading at startup?
<scary> a driver I mean
<w30> OmegaCenti: some systems use consolechars, man consolechars
<OmegaCenti> w30: thanks :)
<insmod> NaNO2x>well you need to know what does what -- just google the modules
<syed1994> I cannot connect to the internet, can anyone help me?
<tarzeau> scary: in some blacklist file in /etc somewhere
<Jordan_U> tarzeau, Just ask if he needs a PPC machine for testing?
<harisamin> Jordan_U: i know what yaboot is but how would iconfigure it to do a remote installation
<OmegaCenti> do ttys have a resolution? I mean, how does it work...?
<Jordan_U> !yaboot | harisamin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yaboot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<insmod> NaNO2x> dmesg and cat /var/log/messages |less should say
<textobox> hello room, I just changed from suse to ubuntu and my problem is with flash on AMD64 any help?
<w30> OmegaCenti: your font has a size 16x16 9x9 etc
<Rob125> nn, lads and lasses
<syed1994>  I cannot connect to the internet, can anyone help me?
<Jordan_U> harisamin, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<w30> OmegaCenti: it's usually part of the font filename, not always
<Jordan_U> textobox, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<OmegaCenti> w30: would consolechars also point to /usr/lib/kbd/consolefonts?
<textobox> thanks !!!
<syed1994> Can anyone help me?
<insmod> <syed1994>what lan wifi ?
<paganjew> syed1994, only you can help yourself
<paganjew> syed1994, jk
<toddy> any one has the eperience to install a vsftp?
<syed1994> ......
<Jordan_U> syed1994, I assume it worked in another OS?
<insmod> <toddy> i like pro ftp
<syed1994> lan
<insmod> <toddy> what does ifconfig say
<syed1994> I am using DHCP connection, dynamic dns
<insmod> <syed1994>what does ifconfig say
<insmod> wth
<toddy> sysdeputil.c:186: error  environ 
<w30> OmegaCenti: I think full path to the font needs to be given unless you are in /usr/lib/kbd/consolefonts
<paganjew> toddy, why do you have to throw in the chinese
<toddy> i cant make this file sysdeputil.c
<w30> OmegaCenti: if you are just playing around cd to that directory and you won't have to type so much :=)
<toddy> it was installed as that
<toddy> any say ,i was in china
<paganjew> toddy, what are you trying to do?
<OmegaCenti> w30: meh, reading the man for consolecharacters makes me fear "just playing around"
<toddy> config my ftp server!
<toddy> vsftp
<toddy> 2.0.5
<w30> OmegaCenti: you got a good backup system? Har har!
<SeveredCross> Anyone know why after locking the screen or closing my laptop or doing anything similar, X comes back with the colors all fucked up when I try to unlock the screen or open my laptop?
<syed1994> <insmod> well, no errors but still my ip is not resolved
<insmod> <syed1994>what does ifconfig say
<moDumass> hey all, i cant get subtitles to work in any of my media players, and innitially i thought it was a bung file but now an old movie i had with subs is refusing to let the subs work either
<moDumass> any ideas?
<SeveredCross> It happens only when using pure X, when using Xgl no such issues occur (I think..)
<toddy> paganjew:any ideas?
<NaNO2x> insmod: i just took out /etc/network/interfaces and the boot went crazy fast
<insmod> NaNO2x> and wifi worked?
<Warbo> Hi, I'm making a little Python app but with my limited knowledge I'm having trouble getting it to download packages. Anyone know where I should be going for help (I guess not here)?
<toddy> paganjew,are you online?
<syed1994> insmod: what part? the whole eth0 or what?
<paganjew> Warbo, #python
<clay_the_arc> Where's the rob that was helping me b4 I left?
<NaNO2x> insmod: yaeh just fine on it now
<insmod> <syed1994> does it see it
<insmod> NaNO2x> there you go
<clay_the_arc> any1 here help me?
<paganjew> toddy, I am writing this using telepathy
<NaNO2x> insmod: boot went from aprox 3 minutes to < 30 seconds ;)
<insmod> NaNO2x> :)
<paganjew> toddy, sure, whats up can I help you?
<syed1994> insmod no
<toddy> i'm sorry,but what's that?i was blue!
<toddy> i'm new!
<insmod> <syed1994>  then that is the prob load the module
<paganjew> toddy, congratulations
<toddy> for what?
<paganjew> toddy, learning linux for the first time
<toddy> thank you!
<moDumass> if no one can help me could someone please just point me in the rightish direction because google is proving fruitless
<toddy> that's what i want!
<syed1994> insmod what do you mean?
<paganjew> moDumass, sounds like some font issue purhaps
<paganjew> moDumass, ?
<insmod> <syed1994>  you need the the network to go  ?
<moDumass> paganjew could be, i tested an old file that did have working subs and it too is now sub free
<syed1994> insmod ?
<moDumass> so i was wondering if there was something that blew out during my last kernel update
<enrique> hi , i need to get the kernel modules for the driver NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.09-pkg1
<insmod> <syed1994>  yes no
<syed1994> yes
<paganjew> moDumass, subtitles in mplayer?
<insmod> <syed1994>  man ifconfig man iwconfig man lsmod man rmmod
<rage_ext> hello, I'm looking for a solution for Huawei E220 USB HSDPA modem, for my laptop... I've done all the searching for the device and the modprobe stuff, I just don't know how to continue with the installation. Pleas help me?
<paganjew> man {i{i,f}config,{ls,rm}mod} so nice
<moDumass> im about to give mplayer a try, no subs in kaffiene though
<paganjew> moDumass, sounds like something is wrong with some library
<NeoGeo64> is 64 bit ubuntu faster than 32 bit ubuntu
<Jordan_U> NeoGeo64, Not for most desktop uses
<moDumass> paganjew "error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device." so thats a no go
<Jordan_U> moDumass, try xv
<Pirate_Hunter> hello people, just a quick question my comp originally has 64 base hardware & processor but I dont use 64 base operating systems i.e. my ubuntu isn't 64 base neither is my XP (I dont feel like paying for 64x XP). Now am I losing out on not using 64 base operating systems?
<krips> hey jordan
<krips> u use gnome ?
<paganjew> moDumass, try in a terminal for me, "aptitude search ~dsubtitles" and see what kind of stuff is installed
<moDumass> Jordan_U whats xv?
<NeoGeo64> can i find 16 bit ubuntu
<moDumass> paganjew, will do that now
<NeoGeo64> for my old 386
<NeoGeo64> it has a 2500rpm hdd which has had the same copy of win 3.1 on it since 1994
<NeoGeo64> its 300mb
<Jordan_U> NeoGeo64, I doubt Ubuntu would run on a 386
<jussi01> NeoGeo64: ubuntu wont run on it
<moDumass> paganjew, what am i looking fior?
<jussi01> DSL is the way for that machine
<melchior7> NeoGeo64, and 386 isn't 16 bit
<syed1994> can anyone help me with my internet connection
<melchior7> debian will certainly run on a 386
<paganjew> moDumass, anything that may be broken for starters "aptitude search ~dsubtitles | grep ^b"
<Pirate_Hunter> hello people, just a quick question my comp originally has 64 base hardware & processor but I dont use 64 base operating systems i.e. my ubuntu isn't 64 base neither is my XP (I dont feel like paying for 64x XP). Now am I losing out on not using 64 base operating systems?
<krips> hey Jordan_U
<krips> u use gnome
<krips> ?
<Jordan_U> krips, Yes
<melchior7> Pirate_Hunter, in terms of speed?
<krips> Jordan_U i fuck my bot panel and i dont now how to get again
* L0cKn hi all :D
<paganjew> moDumass, but "grep ^b" may not find what you are looking for, if you can see some package that has a b, or c in the 1st second column
<krips> i get other pannel
<moDumass> paganjew, im pastebinning the return now
<Jordan_U> !ohmy | krips
<ubotu> krips: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<syed1994> anyone can help me with my internet connection
<krips> yep
<moDumass> paganjew, http://pastebin.com/935070
<Pirate_Hunter> melchior7: could you expand on that, plz... do you mean i would notice more speed in using 64 base ubuntu?
<krips> sorry for my english
<paganjew> moDumass, just an initial try, we will probably find very little by this but it rules out silly problems
<krips> but the channel in spanish sux
<Jordan_U> krips, Just right click on your top panel and "create new pannel"
<krips> ok
<krips> i know
<krips> Jordan_U
<melchior7> Pirate_Hunter, 64 bit ubuntu may be marginally faster on your system, but imho the troubles that come with it aren't worth it
<krips> but
<paganjew> moDumass, it appears as though your computer has deleted kaffeine
<Takesinn> Ey
<krips> the new pannel dont show me the aplication when i opened
<Takesinn> Which package contains fsck.ntfs?
<krips> u know me Jordan_U
<krips> the new pannel its blank
<paganjew> moDumass, so you will want to install it :), "aptitude install kaffeine"
<moDumass> paganjew, no return to "aptitude search ~dsubtitles | grep ^b"
<syed1994> can anyone help
<Pirate_Hunter> melchior7: I see so im better off with the version I have at leats until I learn to use ubuntu properly "lol by that I mena using the terminal". kk wont go for the hassle of installing than
<Jordan_U> krips, I know, now to get a default bottom pannel right click and add a workspace switcher to the bottom right...
<[ThC] Primski> hey, whats the wine channel again ?
<paganjew> moDumass, libdvdplay0 this package is also uninstalled which is really probelmatic
<moDumass> paganjew, thats random im watching stuff on kaffiene all the rime
<moDumass> time
<[ThC] Primski> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<paganjew> moDumass, did you upgrade recently ?
<insmod> <syed1994>i did ----   man ifconfig man iwconfig man lsmod man rmmod --- if you can't do that then you need more help than i will give ---- first help yourself
<melchior7> Pirate_Hunter, yea, especially if you're a novice I'd stick with the 32 bit version.
<moDumass> paganjew, yeh about 4 days a go
<[ThC] Primski> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Jordan_U> krips, show desktop to the far left...
<paganjew> moDumass, hmm, so either it was that or there are some strange dependency issues going on
<krips> ya
<krips> wait a sec Jordan_U
<moDumass> so you recon remove and reinstall most media players?
<Pirate_Hunter> melchior7: no problem will take your advice now just need to read this ubuntu bible and hopefully I'll be able to contribute something to the community
<paganjew> moDumass, no just the important ones need installing at this time
<Takesinn> Anyone know where I can get fsck.ntfs?
<Rayz> hello, I'm trying to install the ubuntu on my HDD, but it says no partitions found even I got XP (primary) on this system and I got 2 other partitions
<paganjew> moDumass, install one to see if it gives you errors of some sort
<Takesinn> Jordan_U: You got any ideas?
<Rayz> but the ubuntu cann't see any it says make sure your HDD is attached...
<Jordan_U> Takesinn, ntfs-progs
<paganjew> moDumass, aptitude reinstall kaffeine
<syed1994> man ifconfig man iwconfig man lsmod man rmmod who thinks this is the manual
<krips> ok dude done Jordan_U
<krips> Jordan_U ty for ur help
<moDumass> paganjew, is it ok to use synaptic?
<Takesinn> Jordan_U: I got that installed, but it's not in there
<Jordan_U> Takesinn, Actually, the package is called ntfsprogs ( no - )
<krips> Jordan_U i looking for a nice dock bar u can reccomend me some one ?
<Jordan_U> krips, Then the trash to the far right and window list in the middle
<paganjew> moDumass, I wouldn't suggest it because the errors you get will be available to you in what ever terminal you use if you use apt-get or aptitude
<Takesinn> Jordan_U: and fsck.ntfs is ntfsfix?
<moDumass> ok, gimme a sec
<paganjew> moDumass, if you are using synaptic alot then use apt-get to install
<Jordan_U> Takesinn, I don't think there is an fsck.ntfs ( so yes )
<krips> Jordan_U ok i done dont worry tay
<paganjew> moDumass, sudo apt-get reinstall kaffeine
<krips> Jordan_U and i have other question for u
<Takesinn> Jordan_U: Then why does fsck search for it? :P
<insmod> <syed1994>i can't help you if u know nothing so first read and learn  or it is a waist of all time -- i can't do your homework
<Rayz> any got an idea why the ubuntu cann't see the HDD ?
<Takesinn> Jordan_U: I ran fsck on the /dev file and got the "fsck.ntfs is missing" error smack dab in the face
<krips> Jordan_U i want to install a dock bar like with the mac bar
<krips> Jordan_U u can recommend me some one ?
<moDumass> invalid operation reinstall
<Jordan_U> krips, http://www.taimila.com/osx-guide-2.php
<paganjew> moDumass, sudo apt-get --reinstall kaffeine
<paganjew> moDumass, sorry I don't use apt-get I use aptitude
<Jordan_U> Takesinn, That may just be because it looks for $fstype.fsck or something
<paganjew> moDumass this is right --> "sudo apt-get --reinstall install kaffeine"
<krips> Jordan_U ok lets me se
<krips> see ok
<joncsn> how do i use gconf to adjust my sound settings?
<joncsn> where do i find gconf?
<paganjew> joncsn, you don't
<Tehk> Anyone know why all my terminals start off in some random location rather then home/username
<moDumass> thanks, yeh i cant complain, your helping me
<Jordan_U> joncsn, What sound settings are you trying to change?
<paganjew> joncsn, gconf-editor
<jussi01> joncsn: gconf is gnome
<joncsn> realplayer wont play audio
<moDumass> paganjew, yeh thats done
<paganjew> moDumass, any errors?
<moDumass> paganjew, no not during the install
<moDumass> should i reinstall mplayer also?
<joncsn> "youll need to use gconf and set /desktop/gnome/sound/enable_esd to false (uncheck its box) to disable it."
<paganjew> moDumass, also if you now run "aptitude search kaffeine" is it installed?
<Rayz> guys, I'm trying to install ubuntu on the same system that I got XP on, but the ubuntu saus no partitions found, whats the problem?
<paganjew> moDumass, that is does it have an "i" in the output for installed or a "p" for not?
<Rayz> saus = says
<Jordan_U> Rayz, Are you using a RAID controller?
<moDumass> paganjew, yes there are 3 responses id kaffeine, iB kaffeine-mozilla and id kaffeine-xine
<Pirate_Hunter> Rayz use gparted to make a partition for ubuntu just make it ext3 and no it wont erase XP
<stewraz> hey guys, quick question, what is th best channel for ubuntu support
<joncsn> well, how do i disable ESD
<paganjew> moDumass, so there are still problems
<Jordan_U> stewraz, Here :)
<Pirate_Hunter> stewraz thats a joke yeah??
<stewraz> ahhh nice work
<stewraz> nahh not a joke, not really with it atm
<paganjew> moDumass, try "sudo aptitude reinstall kaffeine" as I am very familiar with aptitude
<CNTRLX> how do i get vnc viewer in listen mode?
<tarzeau> CNTRLX: that'd be vnc server
<paganjew> moDumass, you should be seeing errors upon install with "id"
<moDumass> paganjew, i dont think there are, gimme a sec
<Pirate_Hunter> stewraz lol like jordan said here
<CNTRLX> ok
<CNTRLX> how may i do this?
<Rayz> Jordan_U: I dont know what is the RAID controller how to check ?
<syed1994> insmod, so you ask me what to do now?
<Rayz> Pirate_Hunter: where I can get that gparted?
<moDumass> paganjew, i can play an avi file in kaffeine, in vlc they take forever to open and in mplayer they arror out.
<Rayz> I got important files on the system, I got one for my XP and one for my files, other one I moved all the files from
<paganjew> Rayz, aptitude install gparted -- its in synaptic
<Zeph_> is there an equilizer puligin for rythmbox payer?
<Zeph_> player
<Pirate_Hunter> Rayz: internet... you can search online for their website, if you have a problem finding it you can always try here again
<Jordan_U> Rayz, If you don't know what one is then you probably don't have one :)
<moDumass> paganjew, i only realiswed the prob because im trying to watch something with a subtitles file and none of the players will recognise the subs file
<stewraz> i went to install frostwire and it sintalled fine, but i go to launch it and get nothing
<stewraz> any ideas
<Rayz> I will see
<Rayz> brb
<Rayz> rebooting ..
<SlickMcRunfast> no you dont
<SlickMcRunfast> no seeing on internet
<Takesinn> Anyone know how to "reboot" a ntfs partition?
<Pirate_Hunter> stewraz: what dont u see?
<Zeph_> is there a eq for rythmbox music player>
<Jordan_U> stewraz, That is a known problem that I am surprised has not been fixed yet ( I had it in Dapper ) I don't remember how to fix it, I just use gtk-gnutella
<paganjew> moDumass, yes, I realize but your situation is rather interesting, because you have many files by your pastebin photo that are not installed correctly.  I would say you have a problem there.  You need to reinstall some package that is not letting you view the subtitles
<stewraz> nothing at all, it installed under the proper app menu
<stewraz> but i click the link for it and nothing
<stewraz> ahhh ok then
<stewraz> gtx.gnutella
<stewraz> ill try that
<moDumass> paganjew, thanks, im not the sharpest tool when ic comes to knowing whats meant to be, so kaffeine seems to be installed,
<syed1994> can anyone help me with my internet connection??????????
<Zeph_> so like why am i getting mouse freezing constantly in ubuntu?
<Pirate_Hunter> stewraz: cnat help you never had that problem I guess its a bug, mine was installed with Automatix2 and only bug is that it wont close sometimes/ hangs/ loses focus on search/chat come on when it is set never to show/I keep being hidden as a leaf which is annoying, need to find the stable version, im using dumb beta version
<Takesinn> Ah screw NTFS
<imbecile_> hey guys, i think i messed something up.. I need to find out how to reenable my internet connection when hardlined in.. i messed it up earlier and i cant remember where it was :/
<snaykero> Linux Ubuntu Rullleezz!!!!!!!!!!!! :)
<syed1994> can anyone help me? I think IRC is not good
<Jordan_U> syed1994, You can try ubuntuforums.org ?
<Takesinn> I'm doing some organizing and I'm going to toss an old NTFS partition and transfer all the files over to an ext3 partition
<stewraz> jordan- gtk-gnutella, seems to be getting my downloads very slow
<stewraz> are there any tricks
<Teonnyn> Heya
<knightwse> hey everyone
<Jordan_U> stewraz, No idea, I only used it once :)
<Rayz> I'm back, I guess my ubuntu dont see the sata ?
<Rayz> I got version 5.04 does it support SATA ?
<knightwse> hey dudes
<knightwse> i've got a quick question
<Teonnyn> I've been looking for a DVD player that'll read encrpyted DVD's.. intending on using my laptop for background noise and such while working but so far it'll only play a very few in my collection.. I tried getting libdvdcss but it does not appear to be avaliable anymore, can anyone recommend anything?
<Jordan_U> Rayz, Why are you using 5.04 ?
<Zeph_> hey i cant find my syncropated! that i just installed thru sypnatic. im trying to open it with sync divices when connected to pocket pc
<knightwse> if i want to mount an OSX share (samba) which filesystem do i need to define in fstab ?
<Jordan_U> Rayz, That is 2 years old
<knightwse> when I look at the manual it tells me to use smbfs
<Rayz> hmm
<Rayz> I'll download the new version
<knightwse> but when I do a mount -a it says its an unrecognised filesystem
<Jordan_U> knightwse, Does OSx really use samba? I would think it would use nfs by default
<aa^way> trying to read .chm but cant, what is program for it?
<Zeph_> wow i guess im just a fly on the wall here
<knightwse> Hey Jordan , Yes it does
<Pirate_Hunter> Rayz: <I'm back, I guess my ubuntu dont see the sata>??? what do u mean have you create a partition with gparted and r u sure the Biso sees your HD?
<Jordan_U> knightwse, Then why are you using Samba?
<knightwse> when I choose places / connect to server i can just enter the IP of the server and the share and it opens the folder just fine
<knightwse> Jordan ? Can I use NFS ?
<Devyll> can anyone suggest a nice weather applet for gnome please ?
<Pirate_Hunter> Rayz: Are you using your Sata HD as a raid disk as that might be the problem
<Kprofthreat> You could also use a KDE one you know
<Kprofthreat> Like Kweather
<CNTRLX> how can i listen on vnc viewer?
<Jordan_U> knightwse, Yes, that is what Ubuntu uses by default also ( and all *NIX )
<Rayz> Pirate_Hunter: my BIOS sees that HDD I told you I'm running XP too, its working perfect
<knightwse> Just to be on the clear side here Jordan , i'm trying to mount a shared folder on my mac onto my linux machine
<snaykero> POLAND GOOLAA :)
<Jordan_U> !nfs | knightwse
<ubotu> knightwse: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<knightwse> Jordan, So you're saying that instead of typing smbfs in the fstab i can type nfs ?
<Rayz> Pirate_Hunter: can guide me to make this thingie work?
<Pirate_Hunter> Rayz: well before I got to jordan he said the version your using is 2 years old you might want to upgrade otherwise you should just part it with gparted
<Pirate_Hunter> Rayz: well if you have downloaded it, it is straight forward, copy it to CD, boot it and choose 1st option and keyboard layout than split the HDD and make the new section EXT3
<stewraz> what is  nice looking media player for my mp3's
<stewraz> the defult ubuntu one is rather plain
<BaRbOnErOsSo> somebody can tell me the name of te italian channel plz?
<Rayz> Pirate_Hunter: this wont screw the HDD ? I got many important files on this HDD
<crdlb> !it | BaRbOnErOsSo
<ubotu> BaRbOnErOsSo: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<BaRbOnErOsSo> thank you
<NaNO2x> hmm, any ideas why azureus isnt loading? right now i have it in terminal trying to load and it wont get past StartSocket: passing startup args to already-running Azureus java process listening on [127.0.0.1: 6880]   is there anything i can do to debug this? i forget how to ps all of the things perhaps that would help
<Jordan_U> Rayz, You should always back up before repartitioning
<Pirate_Hunter> Rayz:  cnat promise that it didnt screw mine and I ahd files on my XP but then just dont stop the process when it starts that a no no as it will damage the HDD, which mean clean reformat etc from scratch but than it is all up to you
<ferronica> from where i can download Xubuntu Live CD ???
<Pirate_Hunter> Rayz: save your most important data just encase I cnat be held responsible for any mistakes
<GeekMaster1> Hi all. I would like to FIRST back up my Firefox bookmarks then COMPLETELY REMOVE Firefox, then re-install it. I downloaded the tar. GZ which is named firefox-2.0.0.4.tar.gz. That file is on my desktop. I was wondering if you guys could tell me how to do that.
<Rayz> hmmm
<ferronica> from where i can download Xubuntu Live CD for i386 ???
<Jordan_U> ferret, xubuntu.com ?
<Takesinn> How do I add another partition to fstab in ubuntu?
<knightwse> Jordan ? this is the error I get : "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //192.168.123.3/system,
<knightwse> "
<Takesinn> I can't get the bloody thing to rw
<Jordan_U> Takesinn, What FS?
<Teonnyn> Can anyone recommend a good DVD player that'll run most dvd's?
<Takesinn> Jordan_U: ext3
<Jordan_U> !DVD || Teonnyn
<ubotu> | Teonnyn: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Jordan_U> !DVD | Teonnyn
<GeekMaster1> I would like to FIRST back up my Firefox bookmarks then COMPLETELY REMOVE Firefox, then re-install it. I downloaded the tar. GZ which is named firefox-2.0.0.4.tar.gz. That file is on my desktop. I was wondering if you guys could tell me how to do that.. I was hoping someone could give me the EXACT commands to type in the terminal
<knightwse> Geekmaster
<Teonnyn> Thanks, Jordan :)
<knightwse> Use googlesync
<QwertyM> How do I change my window borders in Compiz-Fusion ?
<QwertyM> Emerald ?
<Takesinn> Jordan_U: I added it after the install to replace the old NTFS
<Teonnyn> I've been fighting with the various DVD players for awhile, lol
<Jordan_U> GeekMaster1, Why do you want to remove Firefox?
<Takesinn> No need to have NTFS if I don't intend to install Windows again :P
<Jordan_U> Teonnyn, Have you installed libdvdcss2 ?
<Teonnyn> Jordan, no, I've been trying to find libdvdcss - not 2.
<beni> Is there any Partition GUI on Ubuntu? I want to format my sda1
<liquiddoom> <beni>: gparted
<Jordan_U> beni, gparted
<tarzeau> beni: a partition gui doesn't write filesystems
<tarzeau> beni: if you mean that with "format"
<GeekMaster1> Jordan_U: I think the fonts are messed up. They are BLURY as hell. I did the "better sub-picxel rendering" tutorial and I have a ~/.fonts.conf file, but it's still blurry as HELL
<Jordan_U> beni, It is the best partition program for any OS
<beni> tarzeau: I want to "format" a partition to another FS.
<NaNO2x> is there any like safe mode for azureus or anything?
<noiesmo> Teonnyn, you can find libdvdcss http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repository.php
<tarzeau> beni: then you want to use mkfs.* the partition
<tarzeau> beni: and not a partition gui
<beni> tarzeau: why? Isnt there such a tool as Ubuntu shows during the installation? I really liked this one
<Imsdle> how do you run a .pl file? I need to run optimize_mythdb.pl
<tarzeau> beni: you're dos/windows infiltrated?
<z0rz> I'd like to use Ubuntu as a firewall/router.  Is there some sort of a firewall starter package?  I'm really interested in traffic/stats graphing.
<Flannel> beni: that's gparted
<Jordan_U> GeekMaster1, I don't know what tutorial you are refering to and is this a problem with firefox only?
<tarzeau> Imsdle: chmod +x optimize_mythdb.pl; ./optimize_mythdb.pl
<Jordan_U> !firewall | z0rz
<ubotu> z0rz: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Takesinn> Whats the fstab flag for letting ordinary users edit a filesystem?
<enviouz> anybody else having probs with java using an unusually large amount of cpu?
<stewraz> can i get some help guys. im new to linux and still learning., i downloaded a program in a tar.gz file
<tarzeau> enviouz: yes
<stewraz> what is the easiers way to install this
<tarzeau> enviouz: just pkill -9 java (optionally -u user)
<z0rz> Jordan_U: Is that it?
<enviouz> k ty
<tarzeau> stewraz: which program?
<beni> And in Gparted in order to format sda1, i first need to unmount it, do it?
<GeekMaster1> Jordan_U: Yes, it's a problem with Firefox only.
<stewraz> xmms
<Jordan_U> stewraz, What program? ( it is most likely available in the repos )
<Imsdle> you guys rock!
<Imsdle> thanks Tarzeau
<tarzeau> beni: you don't NEED to, but you want to
<GeekMaster1> Jordan_U: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_improve_sub-pixel_font_rendering_for_Feisty
<enviouz> tarzeau:  will that interfer with progs that need java though?
<z0rz> Should I use Ubuntu server or desktop for a firewall?
<thedonvaughn> stewraz, ,tar.gz is just an archive file.  Most likely there is a README or INSTALL file after you extract it.  Btw you can extract it with "tar -zxf file.tar.gz"
<tarzeau> enviouz: definitely
<thedonvaughn> z0rz, for just a firewall, server
<tarzeau> enviouz: they can suddenly disappear from the screen since you force kill them
<beni> tarzeau: it seems you're familiar with this stuff, could you take me through this? :)
<z0rz> thedonvaughn: Thanks
<tarzeau> beni: just try, if you format it you probably don't have data to lose...
<beni> tarzeau: I "want" to lose the data on this partition.. its my last XP install and i want it be ext3
<enviouz> se thats my probs. strange thing is it doesnt always happen. just from time to time that i notice it. sometimes more often with the low latency kernel than the generic one
<h4ngedm4n> which imap-server is most painless with ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> GeekMaster1, Have you tried just re-installing firefox?
<Zeph_> help is there a way to sync pocket pc with ubuntu?
<GeekMaster1> Jordan_U: That's why I'm here
<tarzeau> beni: then make sure it's not mounted
<tarzeau> beni: no resize neede? mkfs.ext3 /dev/whatever1
<aaveg> hi m facin sum prob in compilin my qt progs..it says dat d header files are not present..althoug i hv given d right path name..
<tarzeau> beni: 1 can be 2, 3, 4 whatever partition it is
<Jordan_U> GeekMaster1, I mean like: sudo apt-get install firefox --reinstall
<beni> ok
<stewraz> i extracted it and followed the instructions, but when i go to run the configure file i get a message
<Flannel> h4ngedm4n: probably dovecot.  https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<stewraz> something about c ompiler
<Zeph_> herrrooooooh!!! is there a way to sync pocket pc with ubuntu?!!!!!?!?!?!
<stewraz> c compiler
<Flannel> !repeat | Zeph_
<ubotu> Zeph_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<GeekMaster1> Jordan_U: What you just said is the reason I came here. That's all I wanted to know
<h4ngedm4n> Flannel: ok reading up :)
<GeekMaster1> Jordan_U: Thank you
<beni> tarzeau: look at query, it gives errors (unmounting in gparted)
<Flannel> stewraz: you need 'build-essential', what are you compiling? XMMS is in the repositories.
<Jordan_U> GeekMaster1, np :)
<tarzeau> beni: query?
<tarzeau> beni: you're probably not registered
<h4ngedm4n> Flannel: wow that page looks so useful thanks
<stewraz> fannel- which repository
<GeekMaster1> Jordan_U: Still got blurry fonts. I just re-installed it
<beni> aw
<Zeph_> is there a way to sync pocket pc ?
<CNTRLX> i cannot connect to my friends pc in vnc, what is going wrong?
<beni> tarzeau:
<beni> Most likely other partitions are also mounted on these mountpoints. You are advised to unmount them manually.
<Flannel> stewraz: main.  So you hsould already be able to see it
<tarzeau> beni: unmount the stuff? open a terminal, type mount and read
<Flannel> Zeph_: please stop repeating your question so often.  We've seen it.
<stewraz> through synptic packet manager
<stewraz> flannel--
<Flannel> stewraz: yes.  It'll be visible in synaptic.
<stewraz> nope
<stewraz> :(
<Flannel> stewraz: are you connected to the intenret?
<stewraz> sorry, yes found it
<Flannel> stewraz: Pastebin your sources.list, if you can't find xmms, something may be wrong.
* aaveg k
<aaveg> plz can neone help me
<Zeph_> stweraz did u update your repositories
<beni> tarzeau: but man mount shows no command to unmount
<Flannel> aaveg: Do you have the qt dev files?
<BaRbOnErOsSo> hello
<tarzeau> beni: well the command is umount /whatever
<enviouz> beni the unmount command is "umount" if thats what yor looking for
<aaveg> i tried installin dem..bt it demanded sum mor thngs
<brad016> does anyone know how to getthe hex value of a pixel on your screen
<Zeph_> whats the latest stable kernel for nvidia chipsets?
<tarzeau> brad016: yes
<tarzeau> brad016: many people know
<Flannel> aaveg: That does happen.  But dependencies will all be sorted out automatically via package management.
<BaRbOnErOsSo> i've got a samba/win lan but everytime i add a file in shared dir (from win) samba don take the permission of read it
<tarzeau> Zeph_: in ubuntu?
<brad016> tarzeau, how???
<Zeph_> yes
<brad016> tarzeau, yes
<tarzeau> brad016: for example with the gimp, screenshot then that tool
<enviouz> i use 2.6.22
<Imsdle> i am running mythtv backend only on ubuntu server and running frontend only on ubuntu 7.04 desktop but am getting no sound
<beni> enviouz: tarzeau: thanks :) Last question im running mkfs.ext3 now, it will delete my files, yes?
<brad016> tarzeau, then what tool?
<tarzeau> beni: it'll write a new filesystem. if there were files there , yes
<aaveg> so shud i use apt 4 downlodin d devel files
<beni> tarzeau: yahoo :) thanks guy gonna have breakfast now
<Jordan_U> GeekMaster1, http://pykeylogger.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Ubuntuzilla ( I am not sure if this supports Feisty )
<tarzeau> brad016: the 8th
<brad016> tarzeau, what tool in gimp do i use?
<brad016> tarzeau, hold on
<Flannel> aaveg: apt-get or whatever other package manager frontend you like.  Yes.  Always use package management.
<tarzeau> brad016: you don't have to repeat. starting gimp isn't that fast you know
<Zeph_> mine says 2.6.20-16 386 is this correct?
<BaRbOnErOsSo> how can i do? somebody could help me?
<tarzeau> Zeph_: yes that's a kernel
<enviouz> thats the latest fiesty one yes
<tarzeau> Zeph_: you can have the latest one from www.kernel.org if you build it on your own
<Flannel> aaveg: I believe the package you want is libqt4-dev, but you might also need additional ones.
<enviouz> i use the kernel from the gutsy repos myself
<Zeph_> graphics seem glitchy with this kernel
<tarzeau> Zeph_: nvidia driver?
<Zeph_> yep
<tarzeau> Zeph_: which version of it?
<Flannel> Zeph_: You probably want the generic kernel, not the 386 one.
<Zeph_> glx version
<tarzeau> Zeph_: version number MAN!
<Zeph_> oh
<aaveg> so where can i find all d requird packages..
<tarzeau> "helicopter at front of microsoft building. - where am i? - ms employee: in the air"
<tarzeau> HA HA HA
<tarzeau> Zeph_: i would like to throw an empty plastic bottle in your direction now
<Flannel> aaveg: That depends on the program you're compiling.  What is it?  you'll have to consult it's documentation for what it needs.
<Zeph_> ?
<brad016> tarzeau, thanx got it
<Zeph_> yea i gotta pee i need that bottle
<tarzeau> Zeph_: you didn't get it
<Zeph_> oh
<Zeph_> no
<aaveg> its basically a chat prog..i am writin a gui 4 it..
<tarzeau> Zeph_: there's no other nvidia driver than the glx one
<tarzeau> Zeph_: and you said you have the nvidia driver with glx...
<Flannel> Zeph_: you should probably switch to the generic kernel.  Since I imagine you have a newer processor than 386.
<Jordan_U> tarzeau, This is supposed to be a polite channel, no bottle throwing :)
<Zeph_> yes its amd 64
<tarzeau> Jordan_U: that's why i didn't throw it :)
<tarzeau> Jordan_U: i don't think i was impolite
<Zeph_> but using 386 ubuntu
<Flannel> Zeph_: you still want the generic kernel
<Zeph_> well when i use the generic kernel my mouse freezes up
<Zeph_> on this kernel it is not
<Flannel> aaveg: In that case, you should know what dependencies you need.  But libqt4-dev will get you started.  That'll be all the generic Qt stuff, if you need additional stuff, you'll know it because you'll be using it whil writing
<Flannel> Zeph_: fair enough.  Albeit odd.
<moDumass> im off all, adios, thanks for all the help
<Zeph_> unless it was the legacy usb stuff i turned off in my bios
<aaveg> thnx..
<Jordan_U> Zeph_, It seems strange that the kernel would cause the mouse to freeze, so I would lean toward it being something else
<enviouz> Zeph_:  i had the same prob with the generic 2.6.20 kernel but not the low latency one
<Zeph_> well i tryed switching drivers in my xorg and still wasnt it
<Zeph_> so i was thinking it was the kernel since i had tryed everything
<enviouz> Zeph_:  what version of the driver do you currently have?
<Zeph_> hold on let me look
<Pirate_Hunter> my rsolution is like 1024x800 an thats the highest in ubuntu. Now im thinking huh?? How do I force it to increase?
<Jordan_U> Pirate_Hunter, What gfx card?
<Zeph_> edit in your xorg.conf pirate
<netG> Hi I'm planning to buy a new PC with integrated Intel X3000 G965
<Pirate_Hunter> Jordan_U: to tel you d truth i dont know & Zeph_: dotn know how
<mohan34u> anyone free
<netG> It could be a good choice?
<mohan34u> netG
<ompaul> !ask | mohan34u
<ubotu> mohan34u: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jordan_U> Pirate_Hunter, Do you know what brand ( ati / intel / nvidia ) ?
<mohan34u> I need some help
<sks> hi at all...
<Pirate_Hunter> Jordan_U: yeha intel
<Jordan_U> Pirate_Hunter, install 915resolution
<Pirate_Hunter> Jordan_U: how?
<Takesinn> How can I add a new ext3 partition that my ordinary user has permission to?
<netG> mohan34u : are you asking me?
<Jordan_U> Pirate_Hunter, Do you know how to use synaptic / apt ?
<Zeph_> hmm some reson my nvidia xsettings is gone
<ompaul> mohan34u, ask the question __of__ __the__ __channel__, in full, on one line and you will get a better response
<Pirate_Hunter> Jordan_U: u mean that is actually something I cna install through synaptic.... lol.. sorry will look for it
<sks> i have a serious problem after install Ubuntu.... MY XP partition can't start because it goes to blue screen with UNMOUNTABLE_VOLUME error-... someone can help me....
<sks> ?
<Zeph_> why go back to windows?
<Jordan_U> Pirate_Hunter, Yea, I have no idea why it isn't installed by default, there is a bug filed so that it hopefully will be in Gutsy
<netG> sks : you have to try to repair Windows partition with Windows CD
<sks> my work have a lot of program that runs on winoz
<Pirate_Hunter> Jordan_U: kk will try after it install how do I access it?
<Takesinn> Hello?
<sks> netG: if i try to repair can i cause problem on grub?
<Takesinn> Can anyone tell me how I add another partition?
<Jordan_U> Pirate_Hunter, No need, just install the package and restart X, bam full resolution :)
<sks> ubuntu and windows are on the same disk...
<netG> yes it could remove GRUB, but is very simple to install grub again
<ompaul> sks, more than likely but then you can do this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindow
<Kprofthrea1> I recently renamed my home directory, but the home icon still says "Unable to run the command specified. The file or folder file:///home/jeryx does not exist." How would I fix that?
<ompaul> sks, actually that url ends in an s https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows  <-- is correct
<Pirate_Hunter> Jordan_U: damn need to restart will do that later, just hope things dont go messed up, last thing i need is for 600x460 resolution
<harisamin> can anybody help me with a DEBOOSTRAP error i keep on getting on installing the base system?
<Jordan_U> Pirate_Hunter, Not a full restart, just restarting the GUI ( X )
<Pirate_Hunter> Jordan_U: how do I restart the GUI? this is all new to me
<sks> netG: how to install grub from windows? ... ompaul: my problem is the opposite, but i go to read...
<_Ahti> Pirate_Hunter: LOg out and do ctrl+alt+backspace
<Jordan_U> Pirate_Hunter, Close any GUI applications, then hit ctrl + alt + backspace
<Neil-> Hi guys, sometimes my firefox just locks up randomly....
<Neil-> anyway to find out why?
<Neil-> Nothing in terminal
<CaptainMorgan> I need to install GTK+ and I'm having difficulty choosing which to install from Synaptic.... it's for development purposes.. I looked at gtk.org but is there another alternative to compiling their source or can somebody point em to the correct one in Synaptic?
<harisamin> can anybody help me with a DEBOOSTRAP error i keep on getting on installing the base system?
<ompaul> sks, wrong way, you start by fixing windows with your windows disk and then you do grub with that url
<netG> sks : I mean , first repair your windows partition
<Pirate_Hunter> Jordan_U & _Ahti: ok will try tell you in a sec
<netG> when you get windows working
<netG> it is simple to re-install grub
<Jordan_U> netG, Yes
<sks> ok i understand.... thanks for yours suggestion... :)
<antonioabdulio> ubotu: it's me again sorry. Can you tell me the command to open this file  /etc/apt/sources.list and the link where I can find the basic terminal commands :)
<Jordan_U> netG, Sorry, read is it, not it is :)
<Kprofthrea1> I recently renamed my home directory, but the home icon still says "Unable to run the command specified. The file or folder file:///home/jeryx does not exist." How would I fix that?
<Jordan_U> Kprofthrea1, How did you rename it?
<L0cKn> !irssi
<ubotu> irssi is a command line interface !IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help
<Neil-> www.phoenixphotography.org crashes firefox for me, with nothing in terminal, but konq is fine.. any ideas whats up?
<antonioabdulio> ubotu & Jordan_U: I restarted my ubuntu and I forgot to save my changes
<Kprofthrea1> Jordan_U With mv
<sks> i go to recover my system (i hope)... thankz netG ompaul ;)
<beni> What are these "lost+found" directories for?
<sks> see you soon...
<Jordan_U> Neil-, I got some strange "updating java applets" window when I went there, you may need to install java
<Neil-> Jordan_U: Odd.. java is installed
<Neil-> wow.. if I disable my ad filter app, its fine...
<Jordan_U> Kprofthrea1, AFIK you need to do more than that to keep the home folder associated with the user
<Neil-> Extension that is
<Pirate_Hunter> Jordan_U: I actually cnat tell if thats worked or not. My resolution menu still says 1024x800
<Neil-> It's the ad block thing crashing it seems, lame..
<Jordan_U> Pirate_Hunter, After installing 915resolution and pressing ctrl+ alt+ backspace ?
<Neil-> anyone know a good firefox ad filterer that isnt 'adblock'
<dredhammer> hello i just lost all my video preview thumbnails in nautilus when i updated ffmpeg via svn
<Pirate_Hunter> Jordan_U i did that i loged out and did that
<netG> sks : think your system was better without windows
<Enselic__> I have a machine with 7.04 AMD64 but I would like to have i386. I don't have a screen for the AMD64 (I use it has a compiler through distcc). Is it possible to install i386 through a ssh tunnel and some magic?
* Jordan_U thinks he did it again and that is why Pirate_Hunter quit
<CaptainMorgan> !GTK+
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtk+ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> Enselic__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OverSSH
<brad016> how do you write file to an ntfs partition
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | brad016
<ubotu> brad016: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Cyrus25801> hey guys how do I convert a rmvb file to avi?
<Pirate_Hunter> sorry closed by accident
<Pirate_Hunter> Jordan_U: yeha I did that
<brad016> Jordan_U, thanks
<harisamin> can anybody help me with a DEBOOSTRAP error i keep on getting on installing the base system?
<Hexxeh> Hey guys
<Jordan_U> Pirate_Hunter, Try running this and choose "i810" as the driver and mark resolutions you want to use with space bar : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<Hexxeh> I've got two problems, and I'm hoping you'll be able to help me with them. I've got a dual headed setup, but on my secondary display the cursor just appears as a corrupted square. I've tried a reboot, but it's still like that. Any ideas?
<Enselic__> Flannel: wow, looks mighty cool, thanks :)
<Jordan_U> Hexxeh, Nvidia card?
<Hexxeh> ATi.
<Enselic__> Hexxeh: have you tried using software cursor?
<Hexxeh> X1800XL All-in-Wonder
<Hexxeh> How do I do that?
<Jordan_U> Hexxeh, I think that that is because you are using a GPU accelerated cursor
<Hexxeh> It was fine yesterday, then I swapped the primary and secondary monitors around and now it's doing it.
<antonioabdulio> hey: someone knows how to open a document like this /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Hexxeh> sudo gedit /etc/etc/apt/sources.list
<Jordan_U> Hexxeh, gksudo for GUI apps
<Enselic__> Hexxeh: it is a X server option, like Option "UseSoftwareCursor" "yes"
<Cyrus25801> hey guys how do I convert a rm file to avi?
<antonioabdulio> Hexxeh: thanks!! do you know a link where I can find a list of a basic terminal commands? :)
<Hexxeh> Will that slow anything down or break anything?
<antonioabdulio> thanks again
<Enselic__> Cyrus25801: look into ffmpeg or mencoder
<Pirate_Hunter> Jordan_U: yeha about that do i put the rsolution at the end??
<Hexxeh> antonioabdulio: Google "basic unix commands"
<Enselic__> Hexxeh: it will be slower, but less error prone
<Hexxeh> Should give you some basics.
<Cyrus25801> Enselic__: thanx
<Enselic__> Hexxeh: since it does not rely on incomplete drivers
<Jordan_U> Cyrus25801, last time I tried real media was about the hardest codec to transcode from :(
<Hexxeh> Will it affect running games through wine? Because that's my second problem.
<Jordan_U> Pirate_Hunter, What do you mean?
<antonioabdulio> thanks for your support Hexxeh
<Enselic__> Hexxeh: I don't know, but I'd guess it will be *better* if you have problems now
<Hexxeh> No problem :)
<Hexxeh> Okay.
<actualandrew> antonioabdulio: ss64.com
<Enselic__> Hexxeh: sorry for not remembering the exact option
<Jordan_U> antonioabdulio, Didn't you ask the same questions a while ago?
<mohan34u> I have a problem when I install ubuntu 7.04  with free shipped CD. can anyone help me?
<Cyrus25801> Jordan_U: well how did u do it
<Jordan_U> mohan34u, What problem?
<Enselic__> Hexxeh: hey I got it, it's HWCursor
<mohan34u> there is no text mode installation option on that CD?
<Enselic__> Hexxeh: put Option "HWCursor" "no" in corg.conf
<Enselic__> xorg*
<Jordan_U> Cyrus25801, I didn't , but I admittedly didn't look very hard
<Kassah> is there an easy way to do an automatic reconfig of grub? (Mainly to detect the new windows install)
<Pirate_Hunter> Jordan_U: dotn worry worked it out how do i find out from ubuntu what is my actual graphics card called, otherwise i will have to boot to windows
<Hexxeh> Option "SWCursor" "true"@
<Jordan_U> Kassah, sudo update-grub
<Cyrus25801> Jordan_U: thanx
<Hexxeh> Oh, or that xD
<Enselic__> Hexxeh: :d
<Hexxeh> Gonna restart X, brb
<Neil-> how do i configure the proxy used by java?
<Kassah> Jordan_U: fooey... it diddn't find the windows install... guess I'll have to add it manual
<Hexxeh> Nope, same problem
<mohan34u> Jordan_U, did  you Installed ubuntu using that CD?
<Jordan_U> mohan34u, Yes
<Ademan> are there any "major" keyloggers in the repositories?
<Jordan_U> Ademan, Trying to spy on someone?
<mohan34u> I need Text Mode Installation through that CD How to go? Help me.
<Jordan_U> mohan34u, You need a different CD for a text mode install
<ompaul> mohan34u, get the "server" from www.ubuntu.com
<Jordan_U> ompaul, Why not get the "alternate" Desktop CD?
<Hexxeh> Yeah :/
<ompaul> Jordan_U, easier to get that
<Ademan> Jordan_U: no I was thinking of writing a vim "tech demo" type app and/or video
<mohan34u> Ok. thanks... one more.. When I install .. the Ubuntu Logo screen not appearing.. It went to blank what to do?
<Jordan_U> ompaul, Not any more, they added a check box for alternate install
<ompaul> Jordan_U, about time
<ompaul> !bootoptions | mohan34u
<ubotu> mohan34u: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Hexxeh> It's only on the secondary screen that it does it, does that help?
<mohan34u> Jordan_U, If you have any suggession about text mode, tell..
<Hexxeh> brb. trying something else.
<Jordan_U> !alternate | mohan34u
<ubotu> mohan34u: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<mohan34u> what is mean by VGA=071 in that installation option..
<Frogzoo> mohan34u: sets vga to 1024x768 during boot
<mohan34u> thanks guys... I will see you after try... bye..
<brad016> what is an "FF Class" computer?
<nafis_devlpr> which distro is best for noob user to become a power user??
<enviouz> whats the command to see your current kernel?
<maaike> who knows how I can see how much I have left in my memory? I am working with subversion and when I try to commit something it says that 'there is no space left on device' and then I can't commit
<[ThC] Primski> uname -a
<nafis_devlpr> uname -a
<enviouz> ty
<[ThC] Primski> :)
<logan> What is best for unzipping .7z files in linux?
<Cyrus25801> Jordan_U: I am trying a program that is called : iriverter for the converting of rm to avi. looks good so far will let you know if it work
<kismet> logan, 7 zip
<brad016> does anyone know the difference between "Duo core" and "Dual core"?
<kismet> logan, its in the repo as well
<[ThC] Primski> its core duo
<brad016> whatever
<nafis_devlpr> there is a Core 2 duo not duo core
<[ThC] Primski> and its a model by intel
<logan> do you know the package name?
<[ThC] Primski> dual core, mean its got two cores
<logan> or better yet how do I search package names in terminal?
<crocodile> at the 2:20 mark of this video (a beryl demo) you see the guy playing with his program launcher.  What launcher program is it?  http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZD7QraljRfM
<[ThC] Primski> logan, apt-cache search packagename
<brad016> whats the difference
<[ThC] Primski> amd has dual core procs too
<[ThC] Primski> not core duo tho
<[ThC] Primski> cus core duo is a model made by intel
<kismet> logan, synaptic will put it up too, i think.
<nafis_devlpr> both of them has 2 cores
<nafis_devlpr> but core 2 duo consumes less energy
<antonioabdulio> Jordan_U: sorry yes I did ask the same questions while ago. I restarted my ubuntu and I forgot to save my document
<kismet> anyone know how to reduce the number of "workspaces" from 4 (beryl) not desks but workspaces.
<[ThC] Primski> debatable, check the tests
<neol> can anyone help me with install flash player for ubuntu 7.04
<george_> how do i make a dual boot if i have windows and ubuntu installed on a different hard disk ?
<neol> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<[ThC] Primski> was just trying to clarify the differences in terms, not make comparisons between models
<Cyrus25801> brad016:  dual core 2.4ghz, 2.6ghz etc.    core duo 1.6ghz, 1.8 ghz.     core duo is faster
<Cyrus25801> brad016:  dual core also known as pentium D
<nafis_devlpr> nope cure 2 duo is lesser than dual core
<kismet> george_, theres grub you could also play around with boot stage 1 since you have them installed on seperate hardisks
<kismet> !grub < george_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub < george_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nafis_devlpr> however with the same speed of dual core, core 2 duo will perform better
<kismet> :/
<Rob125> !grub | george_
<ubotu> george_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<george_> kismet> ok thanks ...
<kismet> ^^
<kismet> ;)
<arooni> i need to buy an agp graphics card tomorrow..... i want to get one that has dvi and vga output cuz i have 2 lcds....  question:  should i buy nvidia or ati?
<arooni> i want to run dual displays on ubuntu 7.04
<nafis_devlpr> buy nvidia
<Cyrus25801> arooni: Nvidia
<kismet> Nvidia
<Rob125> arooni: in the past, nvidia has had better support.
<arooni> that decides that one
<kismet> heh
<Cyrus25801> Rob125: and it still does
<kismet> i am in love with my 7600GS
<logan> I know this isn't the wine help channel, but where is the wine filesystem folder
<arooni> i wish there was a sitkcer that said 'linux certified'
<logan> I know there is a cdrive folder but I can't find it
<Cyrus25801> kismet:  but not it's price
<vivek> hi, can some 1 help me setting up beryl on my amd 64?
<arooni> that if i saw that, i could just buy it
<ds_> Hi everyone,I have a question,using which command I can get the list of softwares I have installed?
<kismet> logan, type "whereis wine" in the console
<cRysTaL_ViSion> id like to control up/down limit to my p2p what am i lookin for?
<arooni> nvidia supports beryl?
<kismet> Cyrus25801, agreed :/
<vivek> i do not have nvidia..
<Rob125> Cyrus25801, I've been hearing things about ATI working with OSS drivers, so I'm not sure how long that'll last.
<kismet> arooni, yup using it right now
<vivek> is there ne other way?
<Cyrus25801> arooni: yes
<Matic`Makovec> Which shell torrent client do you suggest?
<vivek> what is it??
<kismet> vivek, what is your vga card?
<Cyrus25801> Rob125: fair enough
<vivek> Via technologies..
<vivek> VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter
<kismet> vivek, theres only one real way to know if it will work or not :)
<slantai> how do i install tar files
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Hi all! Since upgrading to feisy, the embedded multimedia player in firefox wont work. I cant fix it neither... any help here?
<vivek> kismet: n what is tht way?
<kismet> slantai, you mean extract? man tar, usually tar xvzf filename
<Rob125> slantai: .tar files are just a type of compression, not an executable file.
<Hexxeh> Nope, Option "UseHWCursor" "0" hasn't fixed it
<vivek> kismet: n what is tht way???
<kismet> vivek, install and find out, use synaptic won't damage your system if it doesn't work
<ds_> Hi all,using which command can I get the list of softwares I have installed by apt?
<slantai> kismet: does it matter where you extract to
<Cyrus25801> Jordan_U: well it worked but only good enough quality for mobile device
<vivek> so i do apt-get install beryl?
<Rob125> !beryl | vivek
<ubotu> vivek: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<neol> vivek: before isntalling beryl u got to isntall drivers only then beryl will work
<kismet> slantai, you can specify that type tar --help in the console and it will show yoiu
<vivek> noel: i think i hv done tht... just to confirm which drivers??
<Jordan_U> vivek, What GFX card ?
<vivek> jordsn: how do i findf that out??
<vivek> jordan*
<Jordan_U> vivek, Do you at least know the brand?
<ds_> kismet: The icons in Application Menu disappeared. What should I do to make the icons appear?
<Jordan_U> vivek, lspci
<slantai> whenever i try to ./configure i says     error: C compiler cannot create executables
<logan> Where are the folders that start with . ?
<logan> like .wine
<vivek> it is via techonologies..
<DarthShrine> slantai, You need the build-essential package
<imbecile> hey guys, i need a little help with vmware.. I set up an xp vm and its not connecting to the internet.. my vista and slackware vm's work.. any idea how to fix it?
<Jordan_U> slantai, What are you trying to compile? Are you sure it's not available elsewhere?
<Rob125> logan: folders that start with . are hidden folders.
<kismet> ds_, type killall nautilus in console
<slantai> where do i get that
<Rob125> logan: they can be anywhere.
<logan> how do I make them unhidden
<ds_> kismet: thank you:)
<Jordan_U> slantai, Do you know how to use synaptic?
<Hexxeh> VIew > Show Hidden Folders
<slantai> no
<vivek> how do i add the beryl repos
<Rob125> logan: probably in one of the nautilus menus.
<Jordan_U> !synaptic | slantai
<ubotu> slantai: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Hexxeh> Anyone have any ideas about my corrupted cursor?
<BlendArt> huh?
<kismet> logan, they are hidden, in Nautilus goto edit -> preferences, check show hidden files
<Jordan_U> slantai, That is where you should look to install anything, before trying anything else
<BuFF> logan: ctrl + H in nautilus
<h4ngedm4n> hey if i use maildir, is postfix not supposed to deliver to /var/mail anymore?
<ds_> ksimet: After doing that,the icons still do not show up...
<satukan_hati_dan> blind
<totherabc> are here some informatics students from germany?
<slantai> Jordan_U: yeah i used synaptic to install vlc but i need to know how to do tar ball installs
<leagris> hi
<leagris> Anyone can help on this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/118310
<kismet> ds_, restart x that will probably do it, press ctrl+alt+backspace (note: it will log you out of your current session)
<ds_> kismet: OK,I will do that.
<Jordan_U> slantai, Are you sure that what you are trying to install is not available in any repositories, what is it exactly?
<Jamie> Hi, everyone. I've been having trouble with my Wireless USB NIC.
<slantai> xboxconnect
<ubuntu-newb> hi everyone
<totherabc> hi^^
<ds_> ...
<ds_> It does not help..
<Jordan_U> !compile | slantai
<Jamie> The fob is detected, but it's not reading as a network interface.
<ubotu> slantai: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<antonioabdulio> in Gaim internet messenger why I' not allowed to type a password with more then 13 characters? it's this ok??
<Jamie> It's an Airlink101 AWLL3025V2.
<logan> A lot of projects that were developed in windows but claim to support linux too only release the source code for said projects, is there an easy way to compile all the files in a directory?
<kismet> ds_, open console, type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm force-reload
<J_-> How can I paste in nano?
<ds_> kismet: OK:)
<logan> I am a C++ developer so it isn't like I don't have a clue what I am doing
<neol> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<slantai>  Jordan_U: thanks bro i'll check that out
<bentob0x> how do you get info on ports number?
<Jordan_U> slantai, Is xboxconnect even a Linux application?
<slantai> they have a tar for it
<bentob0x> is there some console command I can type to know what service is tied to a given port?
<slantai> xbox connect
<melchior7> bentob0x, nmap :-)
<leagris> If a device is bound to pktcdvd with udftools, It can't read DVD ROMs past the 4Gb limit. Is there a workaround? Did you experience the problem? See Bug #118310
<Jordan_U> slantai, Is this a proprietary application ( it seems to be since you have to pay to get it ) because if it is then you are not compiling it
<leagris> !Bug #118310
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bug #118310 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jamie> My USB wireless fob, an Airlink101 AWLL3025V2, is being detected by Ubuntu, but not recognised as an available wireless networking interface. I don't have much experience, so the most I've done was to unplug it and plug it in again.
<Invincible_1> How to install nvidia drivers
<Jordan_U> Invincible_1, Restricted manager
<Invincible_1> Yes
<Jordan_U> Invincible_1, System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<Invincible_1> No i want to install beryl
<Invincible_1> i need 3D suppot
<Jordan_U> Invincible_1, Yes, you need to use Restricted Driver Manager to get 3D support
<Invincible_1> but the refresh rate is no more than 60 Hz
<Hausberg> I have three video cards but I have a feeling that they do not get always the same device node /dev/dvb/adapter0 is not always the same card...? Can I define this?
<Invincible_1> If i select the checkbox for 3d support
<Rob125> Jamie: have you tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Airlink101_AWLL3026 ?
<slantai> im not sure if it is proprietary...  it a program so that you can host games online
<Invincible_1> lot a help
<Invincible_1> I also have problem with AMI-IA92 modem in Ubuntu
<Invincible_1> it cannot dial
<slantai> i found a linux version tho
<neol> Invincible_1: one problem at a time
<frojnd> does Bluez support 2.0. USB adapters ??
<Jordan_U> slantai, decompress it ( double click ) and see if there is a readme in it.
<Invincible_1> You solved my first, no!
<Jamie> Rob125, I seem to find terminal stuff as nonsensical.
<imbecile> how can i set permissions for "computer" that i can move files there? i hate having to copy/paste files after a gksudo of nautilus.. there has to be an easier way.. I am the only person that uses this system so i want permissions to move files anywhere on my computer by drag/drop by drag/drop
<neol> Invincible_1: do what as Jordan_U has suggested in nvidia driver
<neol> Invincible_1: get ur nvidia driver ready
<slantai> yeah there is one
<Jamie> I'm not eager to mess about in the important stuff.
<imbecile> please tell me there is a way
<frojnd> does Bluez support 2.0. USB adapters ??
<Spee_Der> imbecile, I use mc for doing just that. I use mc in terminal mode.
<ds_> :'( My icons still appear
<Invincible_1> Sorry, i cannot use internet through Ubuntu, my modem remember.
<ds_> :'( My icons still disappear
<Rob125> Jamie: it's fairly straightforward. It lays out exactly what you need to type. With what you're doing there's very little chance you'd mess up your system.
<Flannel> imbecile: no you don't.  Permissions are a good thing, not having the power to do anything is a good thing.  Not only does it save you from your own accidents (which we all do), it also saves you from viruses/etc.
<ksivaji> "apt-get install wine" where this command will store files of wine
<neol> Invincible_1: then how are u connected now
<slantai> when i do a ./configure i get a   error: C compiler cannot create executables
<neol> brb restarting
<Invincible_1> Through stupid windows
<Catrik> Should I have ~/.xsession? I have only .xsession-errors
<Invincible_1> I need those drivers
<Spee_Der> Flannel, agreed....   I know too well about working on this when very tired. It is a life saver mode.
<Flannel> slantai: you need build-essential.  What program are you installing?  It may be in the repository
<imbecile> Flannel, I want to be able to save to stuff other than my desktop and move stuff there as well
<Jamie> Rob125, what's the wlan0 interface?
<Jordan_U> slantai, OK, then if it says to run ./configure , make, make install you are compiling from source, see the link from ubotu for that
<Flannel> imbecile: You have your home folder.  That's where all of 'your' stuff goes.  What other stuff are you looking to put places?
<bentob0x> thx melchior7, that seems to give me indications but I still getting tons of blocked connections via my firewall on port 27669 and I don't know what's going on :(
<slantai> thanks of the help guys i'm gonna go read up on the compiler
<Rob125> Jamie: wireless local area network 0.
<slantai> ok
<BlueD> Hello?
<Jordan_U> !hi | BlueD
<ubotu> BlueD: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Flannel> ksivaji: files get installed all over the place, in their correct places.  But you don't really need to concern yourself with where.  It works from anywhere, since it's in the path.  see !wine for help on using wine.
<imbecile> Flannel,  ok thats what i needed to know.. ive been saving stuff in my filesystem in a folder i created and it was driving me nuts
<Jamie> Thanks, Rob125.
<tarelerulz> gyach3 , my system sound , flash player all don't seem to use my usb sound card ?
<Invincible_1> The modem
<Flannel> imbecile: yeah, put everything in your home folder (that's /home/username, or ~)  Of course, you can create a heirarchy inside of your home folder.  But home folders are life savers.  Especially when migrating/backing up/etc.
<Invincible_1> My modem is more important
<cRysTaL_ViSion> id like to control up/down limit to my p2p what am i lookin for?
<imbecile> Flannel,  I never fail to make a fool out of myself when asking llinux questions.. thanks for helping me
<imbecile> cRysTaL_ViSion,  what p2p?
<Flannel> imbecile: eh, learning is a wonderful thing.  We all started out clueless at one point ;)
<BlendArt> rofl
<bentob0x> anybody knows what is port 27669 used for?
<cRysTaL_ViSion> linuxdcpp
<slanta1> what is GTK?
<lord> anyone tried out Lotus notes on Ubuntu 7
<imbecile> here i will be right back after deleting this vmlinuz file
<imbecile> hahaha j/k
<wols_> imbecile: windows learnt you a lot of really bad habits. like storing files anywhere you want. linux won't have that nonsense
<bentob0x> the Gimp Tool Kit slanta1
<bentob0x> http://www.gtk.org/
<wols_> slanta1: the widget set gnome is based on, first used in the gimp
<okaratas> hello
<imbecile> wols_,  ubuntu is the first linux distro i wasnt terrified with.. I'm learning slow but surely
<imbecile> now i just need to get trevino repo up
<tarelerulz> I can get mplayer and totem and most my system to use my usb sound card ,but I can get flash , gyachi or like one system sound to use the usb sound card.  What should I do
<antonioabdulio> hi!! where I can find the multimedia settings?? my microphone is not working using skype
<alk> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
* twager is listening to Part III by Steve Reich and Musicians on Drumming [Amarok] 
<ompaul> twager, dont do that here
<antonioabdulio> I'm using skype but I got this error message in the login: database failure...someone knows how to fix it
<Flannel> twager: please turn that off
<Invincible_1> How to make line in port in the sound card to be output, for my other sound speakers?
<angeldaftare> matts
<angeldaftare> madiun
<Invincible_1> How to make line in port in the sound card to be output, for my other sound speakers?
<neol> Invincible_1:
<lebies> can anyone please help with a hdd problem, won't boot, can't mount, error = Buffer I/O error on device sdc, logical block 0
<Invincible_1> Yes
<neol> Invincible_1: got ur problem solved ?
<Invincible_1> No
<neol> r u on dailup or broadband ?
<Invincible_1> dial up
<neol> holy shit
<Invincible_1> Yes
<Invincible_1> 56 k
<neol> i know
<Invincible_1> now 54.6 k
<antonioabdulio> Skype: sign in failed. Database failure...anyone got the same problem just after skype has been installed
<neol> then i will take long long time to install everything
<neol> !dailup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dailup - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kismet> !x11vnc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x11vnc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<antonioabdulio> Thanks :)
<kismet> anyone know of an alternative to x11vnc ?
<Invincible_1> xorg
<neol> Invincible_1: go to menu System -->Network, then enable ur internel modem
<antonioabdulio> how I can get the multimedia settings??
<wols_> !info x11vnc
<ubotu> x11vnc: VNC server which uses your current X11 session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-1 (feisty), package size 438 kB, installed size 1104 kB
<wols_> kismet: vnc4server
<taa> anyone get success installing staruml under linux ?
<uptownben> what is the Universe repository?
<neol> wow installing beryl and nvidia drivers is so damn easy in fiesty, i love it :)
<uptownben> and how do I get it?
<jussi01> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<uptownben> or how do I enable it?
<jussi01> uptownben: go to synaptic, manage repositories and enable the universe repo...
<vandenoever> hi, how can i install a source package ?
<dd>    
<dd>  
<jussi01> dd?
<CNTRLX> my /dev/fd0 wont mount a disk. what should i do?
<greg007> vandenoever: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<dd> jussi01    
<vandenoever> greg007: heh, your link just opened in lynx !
<greg007> its magic
<vandenoever> greg007: actually i meant getting the source debian package
<Flannel> vandenoever: you download the source package, compile it, it produces a deb, you install that with dpkg
<vandenoever> Flannel: problem is want the source deb file
<greg007> just as Flannel said
<vandenoever> not make a deb from a tar.gz
<Flannel> vandenoever: Right.  That's whatI said.  You download the deb source, compile it into a deb, then install the deb with dpkg.
<wols_> vandenoever: what is in your sources.list? do you have any "deb-src" lines?
<wols_> if so you can use apt-get source
<vandenoever> wols_: lemme check
<`eric-> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<`eric-> if i burn a dvd w/ the default dvd "write disc" feature, will that disc be readable on an winxp installation?
<neol> after using apt-get command where are the packages downloaded ?? :)
<vandenoever> i get E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/packages.freecontrib.org_plf_dists_feisty-plf_free_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<Flannel> neol: /var/cache/apt/
<glick> howdy
<jussi01> glick: hi
<`eric-> if i burn a dvd w/ the default dvd "write disc" feature, will that disc be readable on an winxp installation?
<neol> Flannel: are all the packages deleted after installing??? and how do i use the same packages for installing in different system ??
<cifaru> ls
<wols_> vandenoever: are you running dapper?
<vandenoever> feisty, i removed freecontrib from sources.list
<vandenoever> now all is well
<vandenoever> and i got the tar.gz
<wols_> neol: no package is deleted unless you run apt-get clean or similar. you use an apt-proxy to install on several systems
<wols_> !info apt-proxy
<ubotu> apt-proxy: Debian archive proxy and partial mirror builder. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9.35ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 77 kB, installed size 412 kB
<wols_> ericx_2: it will
<wols_> ericx_2: if you use UDF that is
<neol> wols_: i mean after writing the packages into cd and then using it on different system... ?? command
<Lundn> hey i am new to ubuntu. how do i turn off the manual network configuration ??
<iDN> Hello and good morning.
<maximilian1st> Good morning
<iDN> I got a strang problem with amule
<Lundn> hey i am new to ubuntu. how do i turn off the manual network configuration ??
<iDN> I can't see lists. Nevermind if it's a found list in the search tab or if it's the server lists. I just see markable, blank line
<[La_> olaa!!
<`eric-> if i burn a dvd w/ the default dvd "write disc" feature, will that disc be readable on an winxp installation?
<aa^way> hello, i would like to see a quicktime videofile implemened in webbrowser, what plugin i need ?
<maximilian1st> `eric-, the DVD has it's own file system that can be read by all OS's.
<iDN> <`eric->, I used Nero Linux to burn a CD and it was readable under WinXp.
<maximilian1st> aa^way, try mplayer-plugin
<neol> wols_: ??
<`eric-> maximilian1st: thanks man :)
<aa^way> E: Couldn't find package mplayer-plugin
<iDN> Anyone have an idea what may be the problem?
<ReServe2> I have a 10" (800x600) lcd and a 19" (1280x1024) lcd panels. I want to run them showing the same picture at their native resolutions. Is this possible with a geforce fx5500 card?
<maximilian1st> aa^way, mozilla-mplayer
<neol> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<adamt> ReServe2: they don't even have the same format, so that would be hard..
<Lundn> need help to get my wireless to function.
<vandenoever> where does 'apt-get source' put the sources?
<brad016>  do you safley ejct a USB Hard Drive
<brad016> ho
<brad016> how
<wols_> neol: use apt-zip for this
<neol> how do i search packages using few words ??
<wols_> !apt | neol
<ubotu> neol: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<neol> wols_: thanks man
<wols_> read that. you need it
<wols_> the apt howto should be required rading
<neol> wols_: thanks again ;)
<vandenoever> ubotu: apt-cache search y | grep x
<aa^way> maximilian1st: thanks works.
<iDN> I have problem with aMule. I can't see lists. Nevermind if it's a found list in the search tab or if it's the server lists. I just see markable, blank line.
<ReServe2> adamt; darn, but it is not impossible is it? What if I bought a 17" lcd that also use 1280x1024. Is that easyer to get working?
<brad016> hey, how do you safley unmunt an external hard drive
<brad016> does anybody know how to unmount a USB Drive in ubuntu, when i right click and say eject it says it can't ejct the volume
<brad016> does anybody know how to unmount a USB Drive in ubuntu, when i right click and say eject it says it can't ejct the volume
<kurtti> brad016, maybe it's busy
<lance> Hello. I'm trying to set-up a new All-in-one printer. I am able to get everything working except the scanning. It is a Canon PIMA MP180. Can anyone help?
<kurtti> do you have a window open on it, or is it open on the terminal?
<brad016> nothing is being copied or anything, and if so then how do I stop it?
<brad016> kunwon1, any ideas
<gdb> brad016: It won't be able to if any process has that as the cwd (current working directory).  If you have a terminal open, say, and you're looking around on the drive, you can't eject it.  Change directories, close whatever windows you open that are looking at the drive, etc, etc, *then* eject it.
<Gyro54> lundn, is your card supported?
<Lundn> yeah it worked at my dads place
<darwich>  i have a problem with my XGL ..
<darwich>  when i want to boot my XGL its telling me that " /usr/local/bin/startxgl.sh
<darwich>   " wasnt found and that it will boot default X now ..
<sandman_> Hi I would like to be able to see the french characters in my browser, I already install the appropiate unicode in my linux box , but still not been able to see them. Any recomendation?
<Gyro54> lundn, what are trying to do?
<Lundn> with his dns settings and static ip, i removed those when i got home.. normally it works by the dhcp server in the router
<iDN> nvm problem solved.
<iDN> Thanks everybody.
<uptownben> I just finished installing ubuntu on my thinkpad x24 while it was on its base, I shutdown and remove it from the base and tried to boot and now it takes MUCH longer to boot and seems to lock up after a few minutes. anybody try this before? any tips on laptop installs?
<freeagy> re
<Gyro54> lundn, System-administration-network and set to DHCP
<freeagy> ok mostmr megy
<darwich>   " wasnt found and that it will boot default X now .. What should i do to make it work ? , i allready made the
<Ubntu> Ey
<http404>  /server irc.onlinegamesnet.net
<Ubntu> I'm in a LiveCD and I've deleted a partition in gparted that I shouldn't have
<user___> Hello, my onboard wlan on my Compaq Presario 2100 Notebook doesn't work. Any ideas?
<darwich>  when i want to boot my XGL its telling me that " /usr/local/bin/startxgl.sh " wasnt found and that it's gonna boot from Default X now .. I dont know what to do and the " startxgl.sh " is allready made ?
<Ubntu> Isn't there a tool that lets me retrieve files from deleted partitions?
<wols_> darwich: ls -al /usr/local/bin/startxgl.sh
<sandman_> Do need to install an add-on in order to be ale to see the special characters in firefox ?
<wols_> Ubntu: what filesystem?
<wols_> Ubntu: and how did you delete the partition?
<Ubntu> ext3
<darwich> wols_ ls -al /usr/local/bin/startxgl.sh
<Ubntu> Well I used gparted
<darwich> wols_ -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 124 2007-06-24 12:36 /usr/local/bin/startxgl.sh
<Ubntu> So I guess standard mkfs tools
<wols_> darwich: it's not executable as yoi can plainly see
<wols_> Ubntu: since you already made a new partition: most probably not
<Ubntu> >.<
<darwich> wols_ what should i do to make it executeable ?
<Lundn> Gyro54, dosent work.. another thing i cant choose wap / wap 2 wich is the encoding used by my royuter
<Lundn> router
<wols_> cause stuff is already overwritten. if you only had deleted the partition intry in the MBR, you could recreate it
<wols_> darwich: man chmod
<sebo> does anyone know if it's possible to run compiz iwth fglrx/xgl on a laptop with external monitor?
<darwich> wols_ huh ? :o
<wols_> Lundn: for wpa, you most probably need wpa-supplicant
<Lundn> wols_, it says it is the latest version
<wols_> darwich: I told you read documentation and pointed you to the proper docs. andything wrong with that?
<Lundn> but i cant choose it
<wols_> Lundn: you also need to configure it
<sandman_> any idea guys?
<kurtti> sebo, it's possible
<Lundn> how ?
<wols_> sandman_: what special characters? most probably your font doesn't have them (if they are little empty squares
<wols_> you need a font then
<sandman_> you know the special french characters
<sebo> kurtti, maybe u know something I forgot? =) it is working without problems with normal x-server, but when I start ubuntu with xgl-session, the external monitor is black, and my cursor is an "X", and the laptop screen is normal, with 3d desktop
<sandman_> what I have insted is just blank or the @ character
<surviver> hello evry1, got question; is it normal i cant update my 6.10 (64bit) ubuntu to the 7.04 (i just did clean install)
<wols_> sebo: the cursor being an X sounds like a missing WM of sorts
<wols_> if you run Xorg without WM you get a big fat X as cursors on grey background
<Canton> hi
<Canton> I need help
<Canton> i need modem driver motorola sm56
<sandman_> whols_: do I need a firefox plugin? I already install all the pakages related to "language french" with synaptic
<surviver> hello, i got this weird thing cant update my ubuntu from 6.10 to 7.04 is it due to i didnt install 6.10 updates or aint that the problem?
<sebo> wols_ , but why is the laptop screen working with compiz and the external screen only black?
<wols_> sebo: no clue
<darwich_> How do i make my " startxgl.sh " executeable ? -.-'
<sebo> ok =(
<wols_> darwich: have you done what I told you?
<darwich_> Yes .. but i dont understand verymuch of it ..
<kurtti> sebo, do you have sections for both of the screens in your xorg.conf?
<darwich_> Nvm .. Im gonna google it ..
<wols_> surviver: full output of what you get in errors
<Canton> I need driver Modem DIAL MOTOROLA SM56
<Canton> HELP-me
<sebo> kurtti, yes, two screen sections, two devitions and two monitor sections
<wols_> Canton: i's winmodem: linmodems.org
<Canton> no this failure
<sebo> device sections, I mean
<surviver> wols_, authentication failed , authentication the upgrade failed there may be a problem with the network or with the server...
<Canton> wols_ linmodem.org failure
<need_help> how do I re-configure xorg?
<Canton> not install
<Canton> it not install
<wols_> Canton: yes. cause you didn't read what I typed
<need_help> how do I re-configure xorg?
<Enselic__> I have installed 7.04 on a computer which is connected to a router. I can ping the router and the other computer connected to it, but Ican't access the internet, even though the other computer connected to the same router can. Anyone know what could be wrong?
<kandrews> need_help: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<wols_> need_help: dpkg-reconfigure xserevr-xorg
<wols_> need_help: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<need_help> thanks
<surviver> need_help, try sudo dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<wols_> Enselic__: ping 64.233.167.99   does this work?
<sebo> krutti, when I start ubuntu with normal gnome session, I got no problems, both monitors are working with correct resolution. but when I start ubuntu with the xgl session, to use compiz, my external monitor is fading black. but I can see my cursor, the "X" thing. my normal laptopscreen is working totally normal, with compiz.
<Enselic__> wols_: yeah, must be something wrong with the dns
<wols_> surviver: no. read what me and kandrews wrote. don't make sutff up
<wols_> Enselic__: cat /etc/resolvconf/
<wols_> Enselic__: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Canton> I read, but not install
<Canton> error in MAKE
<Canton> error in MAKE install
<wols_> Canton: pastebin
<surviver> wols_, lol its same only the sudo aint :p
<surviver> wols_, had that problem yestreday lol :xD
<rene> hi
<wols_> surviver: no. you didn't read what we typed. read more carefully
<neol> wols_: what the difference between aptitude and apt,,,, and amont this which is better ??
<Enselic__> wols_: I don't have such a file, I will create one though, that will solve this I'm sure, thanks
<moldy> when i try to mount /home over NFS with feisty, i cannot login anymore. does anyone have an idea why?
<wols_> neol: use aptitude. it has better dependency resolution. a few things can't be done with aptitude, then use apt-get for that only
<sebo> or is it possible to use only the external monitor, instead of the laptopscreen? I use the laptop mostly as desktop-pc. maybe then the 3d-desktop will work
<surviver> wols_, u mean the space between - ..?
<wols_> Enselic__: i am very sure you have /etc/resolv.conf
<Enselic__> wols_: I really don't
<need_help> thanks a lot guys!
<Canton> wols_ winmodem of linmodem.org NOT INSTALL ERROR in MAKE install
<Enselic__> wols_: want me to setup ssh for you so you can check? :P
<wols_> Canton: don't yell or I ignore you. I told you to pastebin the make output
<need_help> graphical question... can the Ubunut Logo be changed? The one in the upper left on the menu
<wols_> Enselic__: that's the stupidest thing ever to do on IRC: do not let any strangers from IRC on your box. none.
<wols_> not even as non root
<Leo89> hi all
<Enselic__> wols_: I was joking...
<Leo89> guys please help
<cbo78> Hi, Openoffice question : it seems the French dictionary is not installed properly (Ubuntu 7.04 and openoffice 2.2.0). When I change the default document language to french it does not check anything.
<sebo> need_help, yes, it can. I didn't remember but when you searh in google, you will find at least one forum entry
<wols_> !help | Leo89
<ubotu> Leo89: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<wols_> damn.
<need_help> sebestsearch for what exactly?
<wols_> Leo89: state your problem, we can't help otherwise
<need_help> sebo search for what exactly?
<OmegaCenti> #nethack rocks so much...
<Canton> aff
<wols_> need_help: ubuntu change logo for example
<Leo89> Guys, I'm newbie in Linux & Ubuntu.So, first "?": Is there pptp-linux in Ubuntu?
<need_help> cool thanks
<maximilian1st> Hi all.
<Leo89> hello
<wols_> Leo89: use synaptic to search.
<wols_> !info pptp-linux
<ubotu> pptp-linux: Point-to-Point Tunneling Protocol (PPTP) Client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.0-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 40 kB, installed size 164 kB
<Leo89> how to install it?
<sebo> lol..another problem with my dualview is, that the sceensaver is getting started, although I'm active on the laptop
<maximilian1st> I am trying to use checkinstall to install a package from the Xfce wm and it conflicts with another file already installed by another package from Xfce, is there a way to force a package to be installed?
<ben_underscore> Leo89: sudo aptitude pptp-linux
<Leo89> ok
<ben_underscore> Leo89: sorry sudo aptitude install pptp-linux
<Leo89> The point is I can't configure VPN connection on my Ubuntu ... It's headache
<wols_> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<AlexiLaiho> hello guys, I can 'turn off' the laptop where I installed Ubuntu but I can't 'restart' it. My friend told me it's because I have laptop and wireless but he didn't have the patch to solve the error. Would anyone who experienced this before please help me ?
<Leo89> ok, thx I'll tyr
<Leo89> try
<wols_> Leo89: read that. it's your normal way to install stuff
<sebo> AlexiLaiho, I got also a laptop with wireless device, but never had or even heard of this problem :o
<Canton> I go to launch the modem in the garbage, does not function in ubuntu
<igxmyzt> When i switch to beryl as the manager, it goes back to gnome after failing, and i got direct rendering: yes.
<RainC1> hi
<cbo78> anyone managed to install other languages in openoffice (other than english) ??
<darwich_> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Feisty_with_XGL#Graphic_Card_Drivers_and_3D_Video_Acceleration          i've done everything and xgl is booting .. but the theme is very ugly and everything looks old .. in the guide at "Alternative" he says that i can do something for making my theme return .. but i dont really understand .. here is my " startxgl.sh " file http://pastebin.ca/587212 ...
<Canton> or better I go to launch the Ubuntu in the garbage, and to install the Big Linux q ja comes with the modem functioning
<Leo89> Ok, when I'll configure my VPN, how to run coonection? I mean, how to create Qindows-like link
<RainC1> MySQL isn't working... :S   * Starting MySQL database server mysqld                 [fail]        any idea?
<Lundn> somebody who can help me get my network to work.. wired / wireless is both fucked
<wols_> !permissions | darwich_
<ubotu> darwich_: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<wols_> darwich_: read the 2nd URL
<igxmyzt> When i switch to beryl as the manager, it goes back to gnome after failing, and i got direct rendering: yes.
<AlexiLaiho> sebo: when I used Windows before, I had no problem with restarting, now that I'm using Ubuntu, I have no problem with 'turn off' the laptop as well, only 'restart' causes me trouble
<Canton> or better I go to launch the Ubuntu in the garbage, and to install the Big Linux comes with the modem functioning
<wols_> igxmyzt: there are error messages. we don't know them since we are not psychic....
<wols_> Lundn: what is the problem
<Lundn> it cant go online
<Canton> fock UBUNTU
<Lundn> wired or wireless
<Lundn> it dosent connect
<igxmyzt> wols_: well how do i give you the error messages?
<Canton> flow
<Canton> fui
<wols_> Canton: stop that. telling us you won't use ubuntu won't make us help you at all. all we will think is "what a fsckhead"
<Canton> xau
<darwich_> why do you want me to read that ?
<wols_> !paste | igxmyzt
<ubotu> igxmyzt: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<igxmyzt> wols_: where do i find the errors?
<wols_> darwich_: cause you want an executable script, yes or no? your choice if you read it
<moldy> can i just mount /home over NFS? do i need to do anything special for that to work?
<wols_> igxmyzt: depends how you start it
<darwich_> wols_ i allready made my file executeable ?
<wols_> darwich_: good for you then
<snoopu> ciao
<darwich_> wols_ did you even read what i wrote?  -.-'
<igxmyzt> wols_: applications>beryl-manager, then right click it after it runs and select Beryl
<wols_> igxmyzt: logs perhaps or a VT
<igxmyzt> wols_: i dont understand
<Canton> I thought that ubuntu was good, but is a nastiness, big me seems well better and is in PT_Br also
<igxmyzt> wols_: what logs?
<Canton> I thought that ubuntu was good, but is a nastiness, bigLinux me seems well better and is in PT_Br also
<wols_> !ops please tell Canton to be less OT and malign ubuntu
<wols_> igxmyzt: syslog perhaps
<Canton> pensei que o ubuntu fosse bom, mas  uma porcaria, o big me parece bem melhor e  em PT_Br tambm
<darwich_> wols_ is annoying me -.-'
<snoopu> #ubuntu-it
<wols_> !pt | Canton
<ubotu> Canton: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<wols_> darwich_: complain to the ops
<igxmyzt> wols_: you're talking to a linux noob that uses windows xp over 99% of the time
<Canton> ubuntu-pt
<Lundn> dosent ubuntu have some sort of automatic wireless network search like xp where i just type in a password ?
<t1g3r> hey guys just installed kubuntu on me lappy
<wols_> Lundn: gnome network manager sorta
<RivaeAerya> GNOME won't let me set a default action for ANY file it doesn't already have a default action for. How can i fix this? it's in Edgy (i've yet to upgrade my laptop)
<wols_> you still haven't told us anything about your netowrk problem
<t1g3r>  tryna connect it to my pc so it can share the internet connection on the pc...to download and install packages
<Lundn> thats manual configuration  >S
<t1g3r> pc has windows on it, any idea where i can start?
<t1g3r> linked them both up with a crossover cable
<t1g3r> havent got a switch or hub, they are connected to each other directly
<t1g3r> tryna look for an answer on the ubuntu wiki
<wols_> t1g3r: is windows running iCS?
<t1g3r> iCS?
<t1g3r> :S
<wols_> ICS. internet connection sharing
<wols_> it'S what windows calls NAT
<t1g3r> yea i just ran the ics wizard
<RivaeAerya> GNOME won't let me set a default action for ANY file it doesn't already have a default action for. How can i fix this? it's in Edgy (i've yet to upgrade my laptop)
<t1g3r> heh
<Leo89> hi again
<wols_> t1g3r: /sbin/ifconfig. paste the output
<Lundn> wols_, under add/remove program the network manager is not checked..
<t1g3r> so i think ive setup a bridge on my ethernet port and just trying to find the 'mothership' on the laptop(which has ubuntu on it_)
<Lundn> and cant install because the lap has no net
<Leo89> unfortunally "sudo aptitude install pptp-linux" doesn't helped
<wols_> t1g3r: I asked you something
<t1g3r> wols_: yea think ive ran the wizard to setup ics
<Leo89> Console said: "No packets found", so where to get pptp?
<wols_> t1g3r:I asked you more than that
<wols_> Leo89: what ubuntu version?
<t1g3r> ah sorry lost the text heh hang on
<Leo89> one moment
<mezziah> good morning.
<Leo89> 6x
<Leo89> 6.x
<jay_____> how does one install the wall plugin for beryl on feisty
<jay_____> or any plugins for that matter
<wols_> Leo89: check packages.ubuntu.com. btw, there are 2 different 6.x vresions. 7.04 (feisty) has pptp-linux
<ompaul> jay_____, go to #ubuntu-effects
<wols_> !effects | jay_____
<jay_____> k thanks
<ubotu> jay_____: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Leo89> guys, I have no Web-connection on Ubunut
<RivaeAerya> so, GNOME won't let me set a default action for ANY file it doesn't already have a default action for. How can i fix this? it's in Edgy (i've yet to upgrade my laptop)
<Leo89> Should I visit packages.ubuntu.com from Win?
<wols_> Leo89: but you have one now. and you can check for the package on packages.ubuntu.com and even download it
<Leo89> ok wols_, I'll try now ... when packakes are downloaded, should I burn it to CD?
<Leo89> I found feisty on that site, is it a package I should download?
<Turbooster> hi there
<RainC1> MySQL isn't working... :S   * Starting MySQL database server mysqld                 [fail]        any idea?
<wols_> Leo89: it's a new version of ubuntu
<Leo89> hi
<wols_> RainC1: check syslog
<Turbooster> I completely fucked over my Xserver (or so I think) and don't know where to start to reconfigure it
<wols_> Turbooster: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Turbooster> I did that
<Turbooster> now my screen is grey
<gdb> with an X cursor?
<wols_> Turbooster: with a big X as mousepointer?
<Turbooster> and I edited xorg.conf manually to match screen names
<Turbooster> yes
<gdb> your X server is running fine
<gdb> your desktop/window manager isn't
<wols_> Turbooster: start gdm sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<wols_> or another DM if you use x|kubuntu
<gnomefreak> Turbooster: please watch your launage
<gnomefreak> language*
<RivaeAerya> so, GNOME won't let me set a default action for ANY file it doesn't already have a default action for. How can i fix this? it's in Edgy (i've yet to upgrade my laptop)
<Turbooster> sorry for the language
<RainC1> wols_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26986/
<RivaeAerya> anyone know?
<wols_> RivaeAerya: error messages are an important thing
<RivaeAerya> i've been asking for an hour now
<Leo89> I have downloaded pptp from Web, on my Windows OS. So how to install this package on Ubuntu?
<wols_> !patience | RivaeAerya
<ubotu> RivaeAerya: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<RivaeAerya> wols_:  "No application suitable for automatic installation is available for this kind of file"
<RivaeAerya> wols_: sorry
<Bogaurd> how can I display a list of masqueraded connections under kernel 2.6?
<Turbooster> I'm gonna try and come back
<wols_> RainC1: it's nice you know about tail, but it woul be even better if you knew how to use it. tail -f /var/log/syslog, _then_ try to start mysql
<What_the_Deuce> hi
<Leo89> GUys, I've donwloaded pptp.deb from Web on my Win PC, so how to install it on Ubuntu??
<Kprofthreat> I was trying to install gimpshop, but when I get to the part where I enter sudo make, and sudo make install, it stops. Gives me "o targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop." Help please?
<wols_> Bogaurd: http://www.netfilter.org/documentation/FAQ/netfilter-faq.txt
<wols_> Leo89: sudo dpkg -i <package>
<kael> hi all
<Leo89> but it's on NTFS
<Leo89> hi
<dehm> hi
<What_the_Deuce> Can anyone tell me where the kernel config file is kept on feisty?
<wols_> Leo89: copy it over?
<Bogaurd> wols_: thanks. I was aware of the conntrack file, but was hoping there might be a more *human readable* alternative ;)
<wols_> What_the_Deuce: /boot/config*
<kael> may i ask for a lil help? its about some problem syncing my palm
<kael> possibly a bug
<RainC1> wols_: ok, thx. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26987/
<Leo89> where should I copy *.deb files to install it?
<tarzeau> Leo89: nowhere, just install them. dpkg -i *.deb
<Frogzoo> What_the_Deuce: /boot/*.map
<dehm> this is probably a silly question but here goess..  What is the besst script to authenticate with NickServ that has pass encryption
<wols_> RainC1: Jun 24 13:32:39 EURIONSIEGFRIED mysqld[13381] : ^G/usr/sbin/mysqld: File '/var/log/mysql/mysql-bin.index' not found (Errcode: 13)
<hypn0> Leo89: double click on deb file
<wols_> dehm: pass encryption?
<What_the_Deuce> thanks wols
<dehm> local pass enc
<wols_> dehm: that would be irc client dependent
<Kprofthreat> !dontask | Kael
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dontask - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Leo89> ok thanks for your advices, guys! Time to work now ;)
<RainC1> wols_: but mysql-bin.index exists
<Kprofthreat> I was trying to install gimpshop, but when I get to the part where I enter sudo make, and sudo make install, it stops. Gives me "o targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop." Help please?
<wols_> dehm: and rather silly. how do you propose the program decrypts the passwords when it'S stored on disk?
<wols_> RainC1: bit dis ^G is kinda strange? did you edit my.cnf under windows or edit it at all?
<RainC1> wols_: I don't even have Windows
<RainC1> and I didn't know about that file :p
<wols_> RainC1: still, where does this ^G come from?
<dehm> i was searching and i got some hits  on google but i don't know which one is worth it
<wols_> dehm: can you please answer my question?
<RainC1> wols_: I don't know. should I check that my.conf file?
<gdb> huh odd
<kael> if anyone can help, when connecting my palm i got dmesg :   297.332000]  usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6
<kael> [  297.356000]  usb 2-1: device descriptor read/8, error -71
<kael> [  297.484000]  usb 2-1: device descriptor read/8, error -71
<t1g3r> wols_: ive got the output you needed!
<gdb> ^G is the terminal bell
<SoulChild> Hey all
<t1g3r> shall i pvt it to you?
<What_the_Deuce> wols: the command you gave me opened 2 text files, 2.6.20-15 and 2.6.20-16, any idea why. and which one i should edit?
<dehm> wols_, let me thing ... i've stayed up all night
<wols_> !paste | t1g3r
<ubotu> t1g3r: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SoulChild> What's the name of this programm in the left of this picture http://gnomelook.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/19839-1.png ... the window with all information about your computer
<gdb> i think your terminal doesn't support a bell function and whatever is giving you the error is trying to sound the terminal bell
<Lo_Pan> gkrellm
<wols_> What_the_Deuce: I did not give you such a command. and: you edit whichever you want. you should know your kernel version when you want to change its config
<dehm> wols_, it would have to have a lib of sorts?
<wols_> dehm: no, that's not it. to decrypt it it needs a password. where does this password reside?
<dehm> master pass
<SoulChild> Can someone help me? i need to know which programm this is:  http://gnomelook.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/19839-1.png (the window with all information about your compuer)
<t1g3r> wols_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26988/
<t1g3r> this paste page is brilliant!
<dehm> forgive my ignorance
<wols_> dehm: so, that master pass is stored how?
<wols_> dehm: do you see the problem?
<dehm> yess
<dehm> well example, psybnc stores the password encrypted in the config file
<wols_> dehm: that idoocy of psybnc. how does it decrypt it?
<wols_> simply make the config file only readable to yourself and be done with it
<dehm> true
<dehm> ;)
<dehm> im a paranoid fellow
<wols_> if you really are paranoid you want a script that asks you everytime for the password. or that gets it from a remote storage thing like an usb stick, but preferably a smartcard which stores the pw
<Frogzoo> but then you need a password to unlock the usb - lol
<dehm> or a rotating pass
<dehm> that's a little overkill
<Turbooster> I tried restarting the gdm
<kael> plz someone here had some experiences with palm syncing / feisty?
<Turbooster> and it says [OK] 
<t1g3r> wols_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26988/ did you get a chance to have a look for me?
<t1g3r> cheers bud
<Turbooster> so it should be already running
<Turbooster> Is there a log file I could show?
<wols_> t1g3r: yes and it looks as you didn't have a connection to your windows. sudo /etc/init.d/netwroking restart. any errors, especially DHCPOFFER?
<dehm> oh, i do have a legit question. I can't get identd to work. I'm behind a NAT and I am battling the masqing..
<Kprofthreat> I was trying to install gimpshop, but when I get to the part where I enter sudo make, and sudo make install, it stops. Gives me "o targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop." Help please?
<wols_> Turbooster: press ctrl+alt+f7
<Turbooster> I restarted and X cursor didn't show up, but rather the normal login
<zs6jce> quit
<Turbooster> what does ctrl+alt+f7 do?
<wols_> goes to VT number 7
<wols_> which is where X usually runs
<Turbooster> what us VT?
<wols_> virtual terminal
<Raiders32> Hello, where can I find the kernel headers for Edgy?
<Turbooster> and what can I do there?
<wols_> Raiders32: in the linux-headers package for your kernel
<mrsn0> Raiders32 the linux-headers package
<mrsn0> :-)
<wols_> Turbooster: it's where you use X.where are you now? console irc client?
<Turbooster> hm no windows dual boot...
<RainC1> wols_: well, I think that the problem actually is that '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' doesn't exist
<Turbooster> What's the name of the console IRC client
<dehmmy> Turbooster, which one
<wols_> RainC1: that is a soeckt file made by mysql when it runs so local programs can access mysql
<neol> my totem movie player is not playing any files...  ??? which files do i need to install
<Turbooster> one I can run in console
<wols_> Turbooster: irssi
<dehmmy> ircii, bitchx, scrollz, irssi
<dehmmy> etc
<Raiders32> mrsn0: are they already installed, or do I have download them?
<Turbooster> installed by default?
<dehmmy> sirc
<mrsn0> Raiders32 you will need to install/download it from synaptic/apt
<wols_> dehmmy: that with identd is a problem with your port forwarding. unless you use ubuntu as a router: no ubuntu problem
<Leo89> Guys, I need to edit /etc/ppp/chap-secrets  file for my VPN connection, but it's denided. How to edit that file?
<Turbooster> like apt-get irssi?
<kael> someone could tell me about this msg when connectiong usb device :  device descriptor read/8, error -71
<wols_> Raiders32: also get build-essnetial
<wols_> Turbooster: yes
<Turbooster> thanks a lot!
<dehmmy> wols_, ports correctly forward on hardware Linksys NAT to my LAN IP
<neol> wols_: totem player is not playing is not playing avi files ??
<wols_> !Info midentd
<ubotu> midentd: An ident replacement with masquerading support.. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.3.1-3ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 12 kB, installed size 108 kB
<Raiders32> thanks guys
<dehmmy> ah
<wols_> !codecs < neol
<Leo89> ;)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codecs < neol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wols_> !codecs > neol
<dehmmy> thanks much wols_ i really appreciate your prompt help!
<wols_> Leo89: gusudo gedit /etc/ppp/chap-secrets
<dehmmy> has anyone tried gutsy?
<wols_> Leo89: gksudo rather, not gusudo
<t1g3r> wols_: i got an error saying timestamp too far in teh future..gonna restart buntu and try again
<Leo89> thx alot!
<wols_> !ot | dehmmy
<ubotu> dehmmy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dehmmy> ok
<wols_> dehmmy: as it said: #ubuntu+1
<kael> hmmm plz anyone can help with an usb strange msg...?
<kael> seems like usb device not correctly seens by kernel
<Enselic__> It appears as if I compile GIMP *faster* on i386 on an AMD64. How is that possible? Drivers optimized for i386?
<turbooster> ok here i am again
<INIT_6> Wow, there are a lot of people in here.
<turbooster> ctrl alt f7 did nothing for me
<turbooster> i tried to install the driver for radeon if this helps
<turbooster> but I think this is OK again
<INIT_6> did you start your Xwindows
<turbooster> how do I see?
<INIT_6> cuz ctrl alt f7 is your GUI
<mrsn0> nice nick INIT_6 :-)
<INIT_6> lol, yeah, I have to restart a lot
<turbooster> after login I only see the ubuntu-colored desktop and nothing else
<turbooster> and I can start in safe terminal mode
<INIT_6> I have tried Gentoo, SUSE 10.2. both try to load a modual what makes the kernal crash, So I am trying ubuntu see if it works
<turbooster> (that's where I am now)
<INIT_6> So it's not loading up. Switch to your other terminal to see if it gives you any errors
<Jowi> turbooster, is this a fresh install or, what did you do before gnome startup went corrupt?
<INIT_6> like alt+f1-12
<enviouz> how do i stop ntfs volumes from auto mounting?
<wols_> enviouz: don't put them in /etc/fstab
<INIT_6> go into the fstab file and change it
<wols_> or remove the "auto" in the options for them
<enviouz> k ty
<turbooster> not a fresh install
<t1g3r> wols_: i got no DHCPOFFERS received
<turbooster> no error msgs in other terminals
<t1g3r> when i ran that command
<wols_> t1g3r: do you have a switch or crossover cable?
<t1g3r> well apart from a lot of other text, would u like to see the full output?
<turbooster> and I tried to install the ati drivers
<wols_> t1g3r: no
<SoulChild> Can someone help me? i need to know which programm this is:  http://gnomelook.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/19839-1.png (the window with all information about your compuer)
<Aviel> hey all
<Lo_Pan> GKRELLM
<Aviel> is ubuntu good for servers?
<Lo_Pan> SoulChild: gkrellm
<INIT_6> I hope so, aviel
<SoulChild> Lo_Pan: talking to me ?
<wols_> SoulChild: you got already told before: gkrellm. stop asking repeatedly
<SoulChild> Lo_Pan: ahh ok thanks
<wols_> SoulChild: yes he is, and I am too
<Jowi> turbooster, when you say that "after I try to login" do you mean after GDM (the login screen) is displayed?
<sahil_> for some reason my windows drives are not mounting anymore?
<turbooster> yes exactly
<sahil_> i ntfs-3g them wheni git Ubuntu and everything was fine
<Jowi> turbooster, to see if the problem is system wide or if it is only for the user you tried to log in with, create a new user and try to login with that. "sudo adduser mytest"
<wols_> sahil_: there are error messages. what are they?
<Jowi> turbooster, ...where "mytest" is the username
<sahil_> wols_ no error messages
<SoulChild> wols_: sorry i didn't know that he was talking to me before,... cause only to answere gkrellm is not very informative
<turbooster> sec
<sahil_> when i open up my computer there are no icons for my windows partitions
<t1g3r> wols_: i have a cat.5 patch cable connecting the two, dont havea  switch, i think this cable is a crossover one, ill confirm in a few mins
<sahil_> and there a re broken links to folders on those partitions on my desktop
<INIT_6> sahil that doesn't mean there not mounts
<INIT_6> mounted*
<netG>  how about the fs (userspace file system) compiz plugin? what does it do?
<sahil_> INIT_6 then what do it mean?
<wols_> !effects | netG
<ubotu> netG: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<lindog> hi  i am new to ubuntu is there a firewall ?where do i find it to enable it?
<StatusXxX> How do you install PHP support to Apache?
<INIT_6> could mean you just don't have an icon. where is your mount point? /vol_name
<wols_> lindog: you don't need one
<Jowi> !firewall | lindog
<ubotu> lindog: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<wols_> !lamp | StatusXxX
<ubotu> StatusXxX: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<StatusXxX> apt-get install php5 didn't quite do it
<sahil_> INIT_6 but everything was working fine b4
<netG> wols_ : thanks
<sahil_> i dont know where the mount point is
<Jowi> lindog, if you want to configure the built in firewall I would suggest that you install firestarter (sudo apt-get install firestarter)
<wols_> sahil_: mount. run it
<sahil_> it was SDA 1 and SDA 5 the names of the driver
<lindog> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<sahil_> wols_ just type "mount" in the terminal?
<wols_> yes
<sahil_> /dev/sda6 on / type ext2 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<sahil_> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<sahil_> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
<sahil_> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<sahil_> procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<sahil_> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<sahil_> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<sahil_> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<wols_>  /me puts sahil_ on ignore
<StatusXxX> lol
<sahil_> binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw)
<Jowi> sahil_, please use pastbin
<Jowi> !pastebin  sahil_
<Jowi> !pastebin  | sahil_
<ubotu> sahil_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sahil_> ohhh
<daren> Hi
<INIT_6> lol
<sahil_> 1 sec i will do that, sorry
<daren> I forgot my password for my ubuntu, what can I do ?
<INIT_6> crack it
<daren> Can you tell my how ?
<INIT_6> daren you forgot your root password?
<turbooster> Jowi: testuser didn't work either
<sahil_> wols_ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26991/
<daren> INIT_6: I have no root account
<INIT_6> what
<daren> I forgot my main password
<Jowi> daren, boot into recovery mode, then use the "passwd" command to change the password for that user.
<INIT_6> then you don't have linux
<wols_> !root < INIT_6
<turbooster> (sorry if the name is wrong, it's yellow on white)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about root < init_6 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<daren> INIT_6: The root account is default disabled in ubuntu
<wols_> !root > INIT_6
<INIT_6> what
<INIT_6> that is gay
<basse_> no it isnt
<daren> that is secure
<RainCT> !root | INIT_6
<ubotu> INIT_6: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<wols_> daren: boot from a livecd and change your password
<daren> I boot in recovery mode now
<wols_> or boot in recovery mode and change it there
<sahil_> wols_ do you know what all that means?
<Frogzoo> INIT_6: sudo -i will get you a root shell, so you can wreak havoc
<Jowi> turbooster, if the testuser didn't work then I don't know. maybe check the logs (they are in /var/logs)
<INIT_6> lol
<t1g3r> argh fucksticks
<turbooster> ah ok I'll look
<INIT_6> I only sudo anyways but still wired
<wols_> t1g3r: don't talk like this in here if you wanna stay
<t1g3r> wols_: just checked the wiring on the cable and found out its not a xover cable
<StatusXxX> So how did you install the PHP Support to Apache?
<t1g3r> so sorry
<t1g3r> such a waste of time, i was told this was a xover cable
<turbooster> btw is there a way to set it to the default (like a clean install)?
<wols_> StatusXxX: you start by reading what ubotu told you
<kane77> what are the advantages of using MySQL in amarok instead of SQLite?
<StatusXxX> wols_ what?
<Frogzoo> kane77: sooo much faster searches
<GamezBeCJ> hi there ... anyone knows where can I find information on installing windows printer drivers?
<Lo_Pan> !lamp | StatusXxX
<ubotu> StatusXxX: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<wols_> 14:05 < ubotu> StatusXxX: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP....
<StatusXxX> Thanks!
<hylje> kane77: reliability, as it is not as likely to die on yhou
<kane77> Frogzoo, realy? then I'm going to switch to mysql I guess..
<StatusXxX> There is so much stuff goin on that i missed it
<Frogzoo> kane77: after about 1000 songs, it's a necessity
<AzMoo> Does anybody know of a good standalone starter bar launcher thingo like the one in gdesklets?
<Jowi> kane77, sqlite is not comparable to a fullblown mysql install. sqlite is useful for apps that want some sql/database capabilities without having to rely on something heavy as mysql
<kane77> Frogzoo, I have about 10 000 and was wondering if it gets any faster...
<mezziah> AzMoo: kiba-dock
<AzMoo> mezziah, cheers.
<kael> help plz.... need help with my palm staying invisible in lsusb...
<GamezBeCJ> hi there ... anyone knows where can I find information on installing windows
<pescez> AzMoo, if you use compositing avant-window-navigator is definitely the bet choice
<pescez> best
<GamezBeCJ> hi there ... anyone knows where can I find information on installing windows printer drivers?
<Jowi> kael, lsusb list all connected devices. if you don't connect your palm it won't show :)
<Frogzoo> kane77: plus it's best to run all your databases on just the one dbms
<wols_> Jowi: you can't install windows printer drivers in ubuntu. and asking about windows itself is OT here
<GamezBeCJ> apologize
<Jowi> wols_, :)
<kael> Jowi, first thanx for ur answer, but i made it connect  and pressed sync, but it doenst show
<wols_> oops. not you Jowi
<GamezBeCJ> I'm just trying ti install a printer...
<AzMoo> pescez, ta, I'll take a look at that too
<wols_> GamezBeCJ: on ubuntu?
<GamezBeCJ> yes
<GamezBeCJ> on ubuntu
<wols_> !printing | GamezBeCJ
<ubotu> GamezBeCJ: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<t1g3r> wols_: sorry man any ideas? reckon it will work just with a network cable somehow?
<GamezBeCJ> I have a Brother MFC
<Jowi> kael, that was not the question you asked. I don't know about syncing
<Jowi> !sync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sync - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wols_> t1g3r: not if your nics aren't autoswithing
<Israfil> hi kann jemand deutsch?
<wols_> tidrion: no way at all
<taa> how can i see the number/ Id of connected users please ?
<wols_> !de | Israfil
<ubotu> Israfil: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mezziah> Israfil: ja, aber hier spricht man nur englisch, es gibt deutschsprachige channels
<kael> Jowi, in fact the problem is due to the usb, the pda seems not to be recognized, even if connected
<GamezBeCJ> thanks ubotu ...
<t1g3r> nics?
<kane77> Frogzoo, so I install mysql-server package?
<t1g3r> ah u mean ics
<Jowi> kael, so you mean that it does not show in lsusb at all? then you probably need to load a driver for it.
<kael> kernel should see the device and install it, but its givin : [ 2281.524000]  usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 10
<kael> [ 2281.548000]  usb 2-2: device descriptor read/8, error -71
<Israfil> ok thx
<Frogzoo> kane77: aye, then you'll need to create a user/password to access the db & plug that into amarok's settings
<kael> Jowi, right, it doesnt show at al
<kane77> Frogzoo, ok, thx
<kael> Jowi may i im you?
<Frogzoo> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Lo_Pan> !irssi
<ubotu> irssi is a command line interface !IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help
<t1g3r> brb restart] 
<Jowi> kael, sorry to say, I know nothing about palm devices.
<faemir> Does anyone know of an xchat - exaile now playing script?
<Jowi> !palm | kael
<ubotu> kael: A good guide for setting up Palm devices is at http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/PalmOS-HOWTO.html#PC-CONNECT-USB
<kael> ok Jowi, but what about usb? in fact i dont think it is a palm problem... maybe an usb problem or smthg like that
<Jowi> kael, I think that it is a driver prob. maybe that page that ubotu spat out can help you
<RainCT> wols_: got MySQL working, removed my.cnf and now it's ok :)
<lindog> ubotu: to run iptables i must log as root now when i installed ubuntu it never asked me to set it is there default admin password - how do i log as root?
<RainCT> wols_: thanks anyways
<Jowi> !root | lindog
<ubotu> lindog: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<kael> goin to take a look , thx to Jowi and ubotu
<Jowi> lindog, ubuntu uses "sudo". to run a command as root use "sudo command" or "sudo -i" to get a 'root' shell.
<StatusXxX> Can i use Apache 1.3?
<Jowi> lindog, all users that are a part of the admin group have that option (to use sudo)
<kbrooks> lindog, if you ever use sudo -i, please type "exit" when you're finished using it
<Jowi> lindog, by default, the first user you created is a part of the admin group.
<AzMoo> pescez, do you know if I can turn off the task display in avant?
<neol> wols_: i have dowloaded a *.gz file... how to open that with " Ubuntu Package manager " ??
<neol> sorry " Ubuntu package Menu "
<neol> wols_:
<Jowi> !sudo | lindog (read this)
<ubotu> lindog (read this): sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<INIT_6_> does the ubuntu server, support software raid 0. I am sure it does and to lazy to read.
<AzMoo> neol, you can't, .gz is an archive, not a package.
<J_-> what's a good terminal besides gnome-terminal (something light) that will function as a nice full-featured terminal with URLs you can click on and copy/paste right click menu? something that'll work in fluxbod?
<StatusXxX> That manual only explains how to install PHP support for apache 2.0
<StatusXxX> I wanna use 1.3
<lindog> Jowi: whan i type su it ask me for password and one i use to log doesn't work
<kbrooks> lindog, use sudo
<Jowi> lindog, "sudo"
<surviver> hello, i just updated my system to 7.04 from 6.10, now i want to make a bootable cd with the 7.04 is it possible?
<Jowi> lindog, read the link that ubotu gave. it contain vital info
<ZzzZZzzz>    ...
<RainCT> StatusXxX: install apache instead of apache2
<jrib> !ru | ZzzZZzzz
<ubotu> ZzzZZzzz:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<ZzzZZzzz> i know about !ru lang
<lindog> Jowi: thanks
<jrib> ZzzZZzzz: ok, but please keep comments here in english
<Jowi> lindog, "gksudo firestarter" and use your normal password.
<wols_> neol: you can't. you use tar for that.
<StatusXxX> What repository contains the Apache 1.3 shit?
<wols_> StatusXxX: is there a php5 for apache1.3 in ubuntu? heck, is there a apache1.3=
<ZzzZZzzz> i'v just said that wibdows is more better than fucking linux ... hheee
<wols_> !info libapache-mod-php5
<ubotu> Package libapache-mod-php5 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<jrib> StatusXxX: the "apache" package is in universe
<wols_> StatusXxX: see?
<PriceChild> !ohmy | ZzzZZzzz
<ubotu> ZzzZZzzz: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<StatusXxX> :f
<StatusXxX> So no Apache 1.3?
<wols_> StatusXxX: why don't you want apache2?
<kbrooks> !ohmy StatusXxX
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy statusxxx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wols_> jrib: see waht jrib said
<wols_> jrib: does universe get security patches?
<RainCT> StatusXxX: in universe there is a package 'apache', that has probably the latest version of Apache 1.x
<StatusXxX> i have /usr/sbin/apache and /usr/sbin/apache2
<StatusXxX> i wanna get rid of one of those
<wols_> StatusXxX: dpkg -l |grep apache
<jrib> wols_: yes, though they aren't guaranteed I think
<PriceChild> StatusXxX, there is apache 1.3... it is called "apache"
<StatusXxX> apt-get remove apache did it
<PriceChild> StatusXxX, apache 2.2 is labelled apache2
<wols_> jrib: if there is no guarantee it'S worthless as security update imho
<PriceChild> did you look at synaptic at all?
<Spee_Der> Good morning everyone.
<StatusXxX> yea
<INIT_6_> it's not morning if you haven't gone to bed yet
<Spee_Der> oic.
<ParanoyaM> hi all
<kbrooks> INIT_6, time zones.
<ParanoyaM> 
<INIT_6_> it's 6:30am but still not morning :)
<ParanoyaM> can anybody help me?
<INIT_6_> zulu time is the way to go
<jrib> wols_: main has higher standards
<kbrooks> INIT_6, I say Toronto time is the way to go!
<jrib> !helpme | ParanoyaM
<ubotu> ParanoyaM: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ParanoyaM> Ok
<ParanoyaM> my question is : why i can't see windows neighborhood
<rem_> .
<onts1004> .
<INIT_6_> because linux hates windows.
<ParanoyaM> :)
<ParanoyaM> i see
<ParanoyaM> thanks
<onts1004> good
<INIT_6_> j/k
<INIT_6_> not sure, you might have to have a samba server setup on your linux
<ParanoyaM> i have it
<rem_> smbclient -L -u "user"  ip  Paranoya
<rem_> something like that ..
<kbrooks> INIT_6, stop trolling, even if you are being funny :-)
<INIT_6_> k
<ParanoyaM> guys
<ParanoyaM> i have no domain in my network
<pescez> AzMoo, no options AFAIK about it..
<kbrooks> INIT_6, jokes do not transfer over very well on IRC.
<ParanoyaM> only workgroup
<rem_> or use a smb client like Linneighborhood
<INIT_6_> ParanoyaM can your windows box see your linux box at all?
<ParanoyaM> dunno i can't check it
<StatusXxX> apache2: Syntax error on line 189 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/httpd.conf: No such file or directory
<ParanoyaM> it is not neccesary
<ParanoyaM> i need to see other pc
<ParanoyaM> and their shares
<ParanoyaM> but i can't
<Jello> Hi, does anyone know perl? (regex)
<Jowi> ParanoyaM, see if you have the correct workgroup set up in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<StatusXxX> touch httpd.conf :p
<StatusXxX> Jello yes
<StatusXxX> Use RegEXBuddy
<ParanoyaM> jowi, i do it
<ParanoyaM> jowi, here is my smb.conf
<ParanoyaM> [global] 
<ParanoyaM> workgroup = HOME
<ParanoyaM> ;netbios name = ubuntu
<ParanoyaM> security = share
<ParanoyaM> ;os level = 65
<ParanoyaM> domain master = no
<ParanoyaM> domain logons = no
<ParanoyaM> wins support = no
<ParanoyaM> wins server = 10.0.1.222
<gnomefreak> ParanoyaM: use pastebin
<Jello> I just need to have the value between ( and ) (the first ( and first ) ) :s for example
<Jello> "test (45)" => 45
<ParanoyaM> ;interfaces = 10.0.0.0/255.0.0.0
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<INIT_6_> paste been
<Shaftino> !paste | ParanoyaM
<ubotu> ParanoyaM: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %ParanoyaM!*@*]  by jrib
<kbrooks> !paste | ParanoyaM
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %ParanoyaM!*@*]  by jrib
<ParanoyaM> what is !paste | ParanoyaM
<jrib> ParanoyaM: read what ubotu said
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<nhy> does anyone know what the channel for compiz fusion is?
<ParanoyaM> sorry
<kbrooks> ParanoyaM, you need to set windows to have the same workgroup.
<gnomefreak> nhy: #ubuntu-effects
<RedParrot> I recently installed Ubuntu on a new computer and the sound is not working at all. I have checked the speakers (they work), and I have turned the volume on everything to the max. The modules do appear to be installed properly and Ubuntu is recognizing that a soundcard (it is onboard). Any suggestions?
<kbrooks> ParanoyaM, in this case, HOME
<nhy> gnomefreak: thnx
<ParanoyaM> kbrooks, what do you mean?
<gnomefreak> nhy: yw
<wols_> RedParrot: what soundcard? either snd-hda-intel based or some ati, right?
<Jello> I just need to have the value between ( and ) (the first ( and first ) ) :s for example
<Jello> test (45)" => 45
<Jello> How can I do this?
<Jowi> ParanoyaM, so the windows machines are also in the HOME workgroup i guess? are they on a LAN? do they have software firewalls? have you tried disabling the firewalls? did you reastart samba after you changed the workgroup?
<RedParrot> snd_hda_intel
<jrib> Jello: try #perl , that's a better place to ask perl programming questions
<ParanoyaM> jowi, yes they are.
<Jello> yes, they just say 'learn perl'
<Jello> and it's just for one command :p
<Jello> I program in Objective-C, not perl
<kbrooks> Jello, python's easy: int(''.join(c for c in s if not c.isalpha()))
<alexou>  with fglrx driver what are the options VideoOverlay and OpenGLOverlay
<kbrooks> Jello, ask the right channel
<ParanoyaM> jowi, yesterday i have Windows os, and there were pcs,
<RedParrot> wols_: snd_hda_intel
<ParanoyaM> jowi, some of them has firewals some hasn't
<Lundn> when the network thing isnt installed how do i compile a package when ./configure dosent work
<jrib> Lundn: what are you trying to compile?  And what do you mean by "the network thing"?
<ParanoyaM> i have restarted Ubuntu hundrets times
<phaedral> have feedback on 32429: "dappers lynx can't talk to google"
<Jowi> ParanoyaM, please rephrase. I don't understand what you wanted to say.
<phaedral> don't particularly want to register as I'm technically a debian user
<Lundn> jrib, the gnome-network-manager
<phaedral> but y'all have the extant bug
<SoulChild> BORING!!!
<ParanoyaM> jowi, before ubuntu os i use windows
<RedParrot> wols_: I am running 7.04 if that makes any difference, or helps.
<alexou_>  with fglrx driver what are the options VideoOverlay and OpenGLOverlay
<SoulChild> !Tell me about boring
<ParanoyaM> jowi, everyone has one workgroup HOME
<Jowi> ParanoyaM, can you ping the windows machines?
<ParanoyaM> yes
<ParanoyaM> jowi, yes
<Lundn> error is: c compiler cant create executebal
<jrib> phaedral: that's a dup of 27253 whic is apparently fixed?
<Jowi> ParanoyaM, can the windows machines see each other?
<jrib> Lundn: you need to install build-essential
<Enselic__> Lundn: first do   sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Lundn> cant no internet
<phaedral> jrib: hmm; will look
<Lundn> so i have to download each of them
<troy> hello!
<ParanoyaM> jowi, i don't know, when i has windows os they could
<Enselic__> Lundn: you don't want to build the compiler yourself
<Enselic__> Lundn: it's very hard
<Lundn> ok
<ParanoyaM> jowi, and now i don't know
<jrib> Lundn: download the alternate cd, you can use it as a repository
<Lundn> i just want my network to work
<dredhammer> hello how do i find out what MIME type a file really is?
<ParanoyaM> jowi wait a minute i'll ask
<RainCT> kbrooks: isalpha also gives False for (, ) and "
<troy> I need a command that will make the system do a ubuntu version of chkdsk /r... Can anyone help me?
<jrib> dredhammer: you can have "gnomevfs-info" guess, or "file"
<paolo> hi. where's the file associated to the command "history"? thnks
<justin__> Does anyone have the issue with FireFox crashing?
<Enselic__> justin__: yes, with the flash plugin :(
<troy> I'm getting some new errors when I boot, and this just started  this morning.
<Jordan_U> troy, "sudo touch /forcefsck" then reboot
<jrib> paolo: usually .bash_history, but you can make it anything you want probably
<Jowi> paolo, $HOME/.bash_history
<RainCT> justin__: too many extensions? :P
<paolo> thnks
<kbrooks> Raiders32, uhm, s = "(42)", and iterating over that string does not give you ". it gives you (, 4, 2, and ).
<justin__> lol Damn it Enoex.
<Enselic__> Lundn: what in the internet process fails?
<justin__> I have no extentions.
<Lundn> dont know
<kbrooks> RainCT, uhm, s = "(42)", and iterating over that string does not give you ". it gives you (, 4, 2, and ).
<Lundn> just dosent work..
<Enselic__> Lundn: what does ifconfig give?
<Lundn> command not found
<dredhammer> the problem is i updated my version of ffmpeg and now totem-xine will not display the thumbnails , so i used mplayer to create some thumbnails but it won't recognize .vob files
<Enselic__> !network | Lundn did you read this btw?
<ubotu> Lundn did you read this btw?: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kbrooks> RainCT, i did not iterate over repr(s), just to be clear, as that would give you ".
<troy> thanks, jordan
<Enselic__> !internet | Lundn I mean this
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RainCT> kbrooks: yes, and Jello was asking how to get only the numbers
<troy> I'm not sure what the problem is yet...
<Enselic__> Lundn: have you read documentation?
<troy> I could be back...
<ParanoyaM> jowi, yes they can see each other
<Lundn> i read about the wpa-supplicant
<Enselic__> Lundn: so youu are connecting wirelessly to a router?
<Lundn> yes
<Enselic__> Lundn: what does iwconfig give?
<Jowi> ParanoyaM, if you restart samba do you get any errors?
<SoulChild> Do you think ubuntu is better than debian ?
<Lundn> eth1 IEEE 802.11g ESSID
<Lundn> and so on
<jrib> !offtopic | SoulChild
<ubotu> SoulChild: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<JC_Denton_> how do i enable remote xdmcp login on a machine using console only?
<Jordan_U> SoulChild, I think that they both have their place, and obviously ubuntu would be nothing without debian
<SoulChild> Jordan_U: that's right
<Enselic__> SoulChild: If you havn't tried Ubuntu and likes Debian, why don't give it a shot?
<phaedral> jrib: looking at 27253, might still have feedback; from virt console or ssh into localhost lynx to google is fine; it's any shell direct in gnome that seems to barf on lynx to google
<IdleOne> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Lundn> Enselic__, and some about link quality etc etc
<Jowi> JC_Denton_, xdmcp need an X session no?
<ParanoyaM> jowi, i am not expert in this but i don't any errors at startup
<ParanoyaM> in log file yes
<Enselic__> Lundn: what is link quality?
<jrib> phaedral: you should comment on the bug
<phaedral> i'm not the gearhead who can figure from the printenv to know what's the problem...
<SoulChild> Enselic__: i tried both and i prefere debian ,..
<Lundn> 93/100
<Enselic__> Lundn: how good is it?
<ParanoyaM> jowi, but in log file i see errors
<Jowi> ParanoyaM, what type of errors?
<Jowi> !samba | ParanoyaM
<ubotu> ParanoyaM: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Sam234> Why is it that music from amarok plays concurrently with a couple of my games eg neverball however, if I play tuxkart then the sound from tuxkart cannot be heard?
<phaedral> jrib: k; didn't really wanna register since I'm actually using debian stable...but I found the but at your site, so there I'll comment
<JC_Denton_> jowi not sure but the problem is the machine wont accept direct input so i want to enabel xdmcp via ssh then remote login
<justin__> Enoex, any other browser you use?
<Enselic__> Lundn: does it work if you turn encryption off temporarily?
<Enselic__> Lundn: at the router I mean
<Lundn> 2 sek
<JC_Denton_> jowi So I just need to know how to enable XDMCP in the console
<jrib> phaedral: thanks, though you could just comment on the debian bug.  It's linked to the ubuntu one, so I'm sure whoever is taking care of it will checkout the comments on the debian bug
<Jowi> JC_Denton_, check /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<Lundn> Enselic__,  but there is no were i can specify it isnt using any pw in ubuntu
<Enselic__> Lundn: are you using the NetworkManager?
<ParanoyaM> jowi, what is !samba | ParanoyaM
<ParanoyaM> jowi, wait a bit i'll see
<Lundn> yeah
<Lundn> i turned the roaming mode on now
<Jowi> ParanoyaM, ubotu gave you a link on info about samba.
<Enselic__> Lundn: can you see your network when you click on the icon?
<Lundn> yes
<Lundn> and i clicked
<Lundn> the icon faded away
<Lundn> now it works >S
<Enselic__> Lundn: works now? great
<Enselic__> Lundn: so now we shall setup it for encryption ok?
<Lundn> yeah
<Enselic__> Lundn: what encryption do you use
<Lundn> i use wpa / wpa 2
<Enselic__> Lundn: please be precise
<Jowi> JC_Denton_, http://www.ibiblio.org/oswg/oswg-nightly/oswg/en_US.ISO_8859-1/articles/gdm-reference/gdm-reference/x135.html (see 2.2.3. XDMCP support)
<Lundn> wpa-psk / wpa2-psk
<Lundn> is what my routes admin interface says
<micman> i got ncurses lib error when i install prozilla  is there anyone to help me
<Enselic__> Lundn: does your card support that encryption (hardwarewize)=
<Enselic__> ?
<wols_> micman: only exactly shown errors are good errors
<Jowi> JC_Denton_, the gentoo docs are quite good as well: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XDMCP
<ParanoyaM> jowi, [2007/06/24 15:09:50, 1]  nmbd/nmbd_incomingrequests.c:process_node_status_request(328)
<ParanoyaM>   process_node_status_request: status request for name HOME<00> from IP 10.0.1.21 on subnet UNICAST_SUBNET - name not found.
<Lundn> Enselic__, yes used it in windows no problem
<micman> wols_ configure: error: **A (n)curses library was not found. The program needs ncurses to run, Ncurses is freely available at : ftp://ftp.gnu.org/pub/gnu **
<Sam234> Why is it that music from amarok plays concurrently with the sounds from neverball however, if I play tuxkart the sound from tuxkart cannot be heard?
<Enselic__> Lundn: what is the brand of the card?
<wols_> ah you are compiling
<micman> ya
<Lundn> sek :)
<Jordan_U> Sam234, Does tuxkart use OSS?
<ParanoyaM> jowi, and   find_domain_master_name_query_fail: Unable to find the Domain Master Browser name HOME<1b> for the workgroup HOME. Unable to sync browse lists in this workgroup.
<wols_> !info prozilla
<JC_Denton_> jowi thanks. found this page too which im using http://www.quietearth.us/articles/2006/08/16/Enabling-xdmcp-in-tsclient-for-ubuntu
<ubotu> Package prozilla does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<eyemean> hi just wondering how many gigs u would dedicate to ubuntu and rest for docs?
<Sam234> Jordan_U I don't know but do you think that is the problem?
<Jowi> ParanoyaM, It said "name not found". no idea if that is in reference to the workgroup name, the ip address or the subnet.
<Jordan_U> Sam234, It would make sense if it were
<wols_> micman: dpkg -l |grep ncurse
<Jordan_U> Sam234, If it does then install aoss and run: aoss tuxkart
<Lundn> Enselic__, dont know >S
<Enselic__> Lundn: lspci will tell you
<kane77> how can I display specific line in file?
<Enselic__> kane77: by what measures? line numbers? content?
<Jordan_U> Sam234, the package is called alsa-oss
<kane77> Enselic__, line number
<ParanoyaM> jowi, so what i should do?
<Jowi> ParanoyaM, I don't know how to resolve that. if you didn't find any help in the links that ubotu gave you maybe you can try #samba
<INIT_6_> ubuntu install is not creating the hard drive tables right during the install so I can't boot. What is the best way to edit the grub info if I can't even get to the grub screen to edit it. Can I do it when I boot off the cd?
<Sam234> Jordan_U Im having the problem with some of my wine games too but the command won't work for them will it?
<Lundn> intel corporation pro/wireless 3945abg
<Enselic__> kane77: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=397405
<Jordan_U> INIT_6_, Yes, it is in /boot/grub/menu.lst ( on whatever drive you mount of course )
<Jordan_U> Sam234, Use winecfg and make sure that wine is using alsa
<Lundn> Enselic__, intel corporation pro/wireless 3945abg ?D
<Lundn> :D
<Sam234> Jordan_YOU so should I configure amarok to use alsa or oss?
<ParanoyaM> jowi, thank you anyway
<dredhammer> ust lost all thumbnails of video files when i updated ffmpeg via svn  how do i get them back
<Jordan_U> Sam234, ALSA, use it whenever possible
<Sam234> Jordan_U damn pidgin autocorrect lol
<Sam234> Jordam_U what is the difference between alsa and oss?
<Jordan_U> Sam234, I was wondering about that :)
<iTurtle> !language | Sam234
<ubotu> Sam234: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Sam234> Did I say something offensive?
<Jordan_U> Sam234, http://www.linuxhardware.org/article.pl?sid=01/03/06/179255
<Sam234> Oh yes I did sorry
<iTurtle> Sam234: you said the D word
<iTurtle> Welcome, nimbo!
<Sam234> aoss tuxkart
<Sam234> oops
<Enselic__> Lundn: if the network manager can't handle WPA for your card, it can be quite difficult to setup. Refer to this though: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<Sam234> Jordan_U im still having the problem with my wine games even though they are using alsa.
<Frogzoo> iTurtle: you have got to be kidding
<Q-FUNK> hi! is there any known cure for the acpi regressions in Feisty?  I have hardware on which acpi worked until edgy but it fails to poweroff since Feisty.
<iTurtle> Sam234:Use Cedega for games
<iTurtle> ;)
<iTurtle> Frogzoo: what do you mean?
<Sam234> iTurtle I am but wine is better for 1 or 2 of my games
<Jordan_U> Sam234, You might ask in #winehq
<iTurtle> Sam2345: oh, ok.
<Sam234> I use both
<Lundn> Enselic__,  thanks ill give it a shot though :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<Sam234> Jordan_U ok will do
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@89-172-236-12.adsl.net.t-com.hr]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<iTurtle> are there any americans here?
<Catsceo> yes, why?
<INIT_6_> yeah
<INIT_6_> I am sure lots
<verb3k_> iTurtle, there is a difference between an American and a United States citizen :)
<INIT_6_> lol
<Catsceo> haha
<SlimeyPete> this is IRC. There are always Americans. You just can't ge rid of them! ;)
<hideandseek> umm ya
<hideandseek> americans are everywhere
<hideandseek> so no
<hideandseek> w
<tictoc> the rest of us are working hard on that
<hideandseek> when I run crossover and then run steam, it says steam is already running and it wont update
<INIT_6_> I wish, I wasn't in US
<hideandseek> but only one copy of steam is running
<hideandseek> any ideas?
<Jordan_U> hideandseek, #crossover
<verb3k_> INIT_6_,  so are you ?
<Lundn> Enselic__,  now i am connected the icon at the top right disappeared :S
<INIT_6_> I am in USA. But I don't want to be.
<Enselic__> Lundn: you are connected through WPA?
<Lundn> nope
<Lundn> just as before
<Lundn> but no icon >D
<verb3k_> INIT_6_,  I see
<longpig> !crossover
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crossover - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<longpig> !steam
<Enselic__> Lundn: I have an intel integrated card, and before 7.04... hey what versinodo you run btw?
<ubotu> Steam can be found at: http://www.steampowered.com/
<Lundn> 7.04
<hideandseek> ya i know
<hideandseek> I'm running 6.04
<yrth> hello every one:) can anybody help me out blacklisting my lan driver?
<Lundn> the icon where i could choose wireless network is gone >S
<bonitao> how can i install video drive?
<hideandseek> do you think I should upgrade to fiesty?
<Commander-Ape> is it possible to see which automatic updates were installed, and downgrade it automatically back?
<Strykar> ok, noobish question, i boot off the old cd, change root passwd, edit resolv.conf and update ifconfig and route with the appropriate settings, but only google seems to work at a normal speed, the rest of the sites time out, and i tired opendns servers too, what could be causing this, traceroute times out for a few sites too
<Enselic__> Lundn: before 7.04 I had to setup /etc/network/interfaces, but with 7.04 the Networkmanager handles WPA for my card
<Enselic__> Lundn: it can't hanlde WPA2 though
<Lundn> okidok1, but not that problem anymore
<Hojjat> Hi all. This is going to be the first time I'm installing ubunto. I have 7.0.4 and 6.0.6 downloaded. Which one should I install?
<hideandseek> 7.04
<Enselic__> Hojjat: the newest usually
<Strykar> Hojjat, 7.04 of course
<Lundn> Enselic__, on the panel the network manager icon disappeared :S
<Hojjat> Well I just thought they are both the latest minor versions of their version category.
<StatusXxX> How do i make that i can access /var/www with FTP?
<Hojjat> May be I'm wrong
<Enselic__> Lundn: weird... what does ps -A | grep Ne    give you?
<StatusXxX> Like what is the best FTPD
<StatusXxX> easiest
<Strykar> has anyone had this issue with Ubuntu 7.04?
<hideandseek> can you apt-get beryl?
<yrth> I need some help blacklisting the lan driver before the kernel updates
<Enselic__> !ftpd | StatusXxX
<ubotu> StatusXxX: FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Enselic__> StatusXxX: depends on your needs, there you have a list
<StatusXxX> lol
<StatusXxX> Enselic__ i wanna be able to share /var/www
<hideandseek> !beryl
<Lundn> Enselic__,  a long list where network manager is on
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Enselic__> StatusXxX: not through a webserver then?
<wickedfool> I have a stupid question for being a newb. I am trying to get into a directory from the terminal window and it keeps telling me that the directory does not exist. I can't tell if it is because it is a long directory or if it has a space in the name I need to do something different
<Enselic__> Lundn: do you have many NetworkManager?
<Lundn> 2 sek
<Enselic__> Lundn: when you run ps -A | grep Ne    that is
<neo1> wickedfool: press tab
* kane77 managed to transfer his amarok database into mysql!!!
<Lundn> ohh
<StatusXxX> Enselic__ i wanna be able to share directorys
<wickedfool> when?
<StatusXxX> not just my Home
<Strykar> kane77, nice
<yrth> wickedfool, if there is a space in the name, you need to use the "name name" parenthesis
<neo1> wickedfool: i mean type few words and then press tabris
<Enselic__> StatusXxX: you can share directories in many ways, FTP might not be what you want
<Enselic__> StatusXxX: who do you want should be able to get your files?
<kane77> Strykar, browsing songs is now much faster...
<Lundn> Enselic__,  there is a NetworkManager and a NetworkManagerD
<StatusXxX> Enselic__ anyone
<Enselic__> StatusXxX: everyoneonthe internet? those running Windows?
<Strykar> kane77, of course, well done
<StatusXxX> Yes
<Enselic__> StatusXxX: then you should go for a FTP server
<StatusXxX> Yes but what FTP server?
<wickedfool> sweet
<Enselic__> StatusXxX: do you want a super secure one?
<Jowi> wickedfool, for dirs with space in name either use quotes or backslash + space. like this: cd "my desktop", cd my\ desktop
<StatusXxX> the one i tryed only shared my home
<wickedfool> why does it have a \ following the first word
<StatusXxX> Enselic__ well.. they are never super secure
<yrth> I need some help blacklisting the lan driver before the kernel update
<Enselic__> wickedfool: because without it, the shell treats my and desktop as two different directories
<wickedfool> thanks
<Enselic__> StatusXxX: if you already setup one, why don't you use it?
<Jowi> wickedfool, to indicate a space when not using quotes
<kane77> Strykar, now only to get ruby on rails configured and I'm done  for today...:)
<Enselic__> StatusXxX: you just need to configure it then
<Enselic__> StatusXxX: VSFTP is afaik considered the most secure ftp server
<StatusXxX> Is it easy to configure?
<Enselic__> StatusXxX: I have no idea since you havn't told me which one it is
<Enselic__> StatusXxX: but yes it probably is, just read in the documentatino of it
<wickedfool> it's been 12 years since I have been on an IRC channel - no idea why I havent been back sooner. Thanks for all the help, I'm sure you will be seeing me more
<Enselic__> StatusXxX: typically all you have to do is edit some system file in /etc
<Vich> no
<Vich> not /etc
<StatusXxX> ofc
<Enselic__> or whatever...
<Vich> lol
<Vich> I'm just messing
<lipesco> Hello World!
<alex__> exit
<Vich> but surely for noobs ubuntu is all about the apt-get and the dpkg
<Vich> there should be as much auto config as possible
<Vich> I think I installed pureftp, and it just added it's own folder somewhere
<INIT_6_> Vich, apt-get is nice. I am sick of tracking down dependince
<Vich> then it was up and ready
<Vich> yeah, I think we all are
<Vich> especially when they aren't listed in the documentation
<INIT_6_> lol
<INIT_6_> yeah,
<Commander-Ape> does the automated update system have an log file?
<wickedfool> has anyone done much with setting up VOIP?
<Lundn> Enselic__,  ? got any idea why
<Enselic__> Lundn: oh you're here still :)     it should be two, I have two
<AnAnt> !kolab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kolab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lundn> hmm :S
<Enselic__> Lundn: but the icon should not go away when you use it
<AnAnt> !slapd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slapd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AnAnt> !openldap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openldap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AnAnt> !ldap
<ubotu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<Lundn> ffs..
<jrib> !fishing | AnAnt
<ubotu> AnAnt: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<alex_> hello u ppl, ive just updated my system from 6.10 to 7.04 now my question is it possible to 'backup' this so i dont have to do the whole update again if he crashes? thx
<AnAnt> jrib: what's fishing ?
<jrib> AnAnt: read what ubotu said
<dnyambi> wow
<dnyambi> so many people
<yrth> how can I blacklist the lan driver?
<jrib> !blacklist > yrth (see the private message from ubotu)
<alex_> hello u ppl, ive just updated my system from 6.10 to 7.04 now my question is it possible to 'backup' this so i dont have to do the whole update again if he crashes? thx
<hideandseek> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<wols_> what do you want to backup?
<jrib> !backup > alex_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<Milux> hello, i've a problem with codific UTF-8, i can't see ... from other user. What i do?
<Milux> i use kvirc
<nhy> can replacing make install with checkinstall have any unwanted effects?
<wickedfool> can anyone in the channel use the !command for help?
<jrib> !checkinstall > nhy (see the private message from ubotu)
<ziroday> wickedfool: yes
<jrib> nhy: check bugs.ubuntu.com for other bugs too
<wols_> wickedfool:  /msg ubotu <topi>
<wols_> wickedfool:  /msg ubotu <topic>
<jrib> wickedfool: yes, if you are helping others
<nhy> jrib: thnx
<wickedfool> :) I was just thinking about myself
<StatusXxX> in /etc/vsftpd.conf i couldn't find the place where to make directorys shared
<Blackgoth> StatusXxX: the dirs are dependant on the user you login with
<yrth> jrib, I just don't know what is a module and what is a driver... I just need to know what I should put in there
<StatusXxX> Blackgoth how do you define the directory for the user?
<Lundn> how do i acces the nvidia control panle _
<Blackgoth> in your /etc/passwd file StatusXxX
<jrib> Lundn: nvidia-settings is the command
<Blackgoth> the only dir it will see is your homedir
<jrib> yrth: I'm not sure about how to find that
<StatusXxX> oh ok
<yrth> jrib, are you familiar with the 8139too.ko driver for lan?
<StatusXxX> I don't know my password for account www-data
<jrib> yrth: nope
<adaptr> StatusXxX there is none, and you should never use it as a regular user
<yrth> ok thanks jrib
<Chore-Boy> hey guys, trying to get help with virtualbox, the guys in #vbox are all asleep...
<taa> i'm trying to install qt4 on ubuntu but it's complaining of sqlite, like if i've an old version
<StatusXxX> so i need to create new user for /var/www FTP access
<Blackgoth> Chore-Boy: this is #ubuntu. try #vbox .
<taa> abyone have qt4 installed please ?
<jrib> taa: how are you trying to install it?
<Blackgoth> StatusXxX: yes
<Chore-Boy> yawn
<taa> jrib using synaptic
<taa> jrib tried apt-get install -f too
<taa> jrib in both cases error occures
<jrib> taa: what package are you installing?
<bobbob1016> for some reason whenever I open a mounted drive, either a FAT32 local SATA one, or one mounted via SMB share, nautilus crashes.  The local one loads after about 10-15 seconds, and after I click cancel on the force quit, but the SMB never does.  Any ideas?
<taa> jrib qt4-designer
<jrib> taa: pastebin output of:  apt-cache policy qt4-designer && sudo apt-get install qt4-designer
<StatusXxX> Can't i make the FTP to work with different port?
<jrib> !pastebin > taa (see the private message from ubotu)
<StatusXxX> It does not let me choose a port
<taa> jrib wich private message ?
<jrib> _gpg_: ubotu should have sent you one
<_gpg_> jrib my bad ok
<INIT_6_> Hope someone can help with my grub file. I have 5 sata drives in my computer. boot device is /dev/sde2. /dev/sde1 is my swap.
<INIT_6_> In grub it should be root (hd4,1) right?
<Shaftino> !firewall > Shaftino
<xtknight> INIT_6_, that's correct
<bobbob1016> INIT_6_, sounds right
<finalbeta> Can someone help me install a java app please? It can't find the Java VM, but I do have one installed. Other programs work, something is wrong with the path variables
<finalbeta> http://paste-it.net/2648
<alindeman> Is NTFS write support stable enough to use?
<finalbeta> alindeman: yes
<StatusXxX> this VSFtpd is not working at all
<xtknight> kinda
<_gpg_> jrib http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27000/ (is there a way to display the log in english btw ?)
<xx_> I started my computer yesterday and got "error 29: disk write error" when choosing ubuntu (feisty) in grub, same thing happened when I chose Windows XP. I tried reinstalling Ubuntu but when i came to the partitioning part it told me it couldn't write to the disc. I put in the windows xp disc and used fixmbr and that way i got xp to start, and deleted the linux partitions, then i was going to...
<xx_> ...install ubuntu again but when i try to create the partitions i get the same thing. "Input/output error during write on /dev/hdb ERROR!!!"
<jrib> finalbeta: what are you installing?  What does  java -version  return?
<StatusXxX> it doesn't even start
<xtknight> i wouldnt rely on an ntfs driver though
<jrib> _gpg_: put  LANGUAGE=en_US  before your command
<pescez> xx try editind grub's entries
<finalbeta> jrib: http://paste-it.net/2648#bottom I'm Installing typing master :P
<INIT_6_> shit, I know what is wrong. I remember when installing gentoo on this server box. That I had to go in and delete some lines or move them around. becuase grub detects the devices different becuase it can't load my two controllor drivers. now the ? is Does anyone know how in the comand prompt of grub how to show the devices?
<Kprofthreat> Hi, guys. I got a 60GB IDE hd I'm using right now as basically limbo storage. Got no operating system, formatted as NTFS (courtesy of Windows) and now I'm trying to open it up in Linux, but it doesn't detect it. Suggestions?
<INIT_6_> crap, sorry for saying the S word
<finalbeta> jrib: http://www.typingmaster.com/
<jrib> finalbeta: you probably need sun's java.  Have you installed sun-java6-jre (or similar)?
<wols_> INIT_6_: /boot/grub/device.map
<xx_> pescez: how do I do that? Grub isn't even installed anymore, and I deleted the linux partitions
<hideandseek> i just ripped a family killing fart
<finalbeta> jrib: I have the sun jdk which has an jre in my opt dir, how do I make it use it?
<IdleOne> !ohmy | hideandseek
<ubotu> hideandseek: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jrib> finalbeta: it's easier if you install it through the repositories
<xtknight> lol
<jrib> !java > finalbeta (see the private message from ubotu)
<pescez> xx_, does windows work?
<finalbeta> jrib: will trye
<yrth> guys, I need some help blacklisting the lan driver
<xtknight> yrth, did you add it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist..?
<xx_> pescez: Yes, now that I used fixmbr it works fine
<jrib> _gpg_: were you able to get it in english for me?
<yrth> xtknight, the thing is I ma not quite sure what to add
<xtknight> yrth, sudo lshw -class network | grep driver=
<_gpg_> jrib still have it in french ..
<_gpg_> jrib even if i use LANGUAGE=en_US
<pescez> xx_, something similar happened to me b/c grub entries aimed at a wrong addres for disk, i mean (hd0,1) instead of (hd0,5) or (hd0,0) instead of (hd1,0)
<n> Is there a problem with the ubuntu servers right now? (I have tried both uk.archive & us.archive) also security seems to be unavailable too.
<jrib> _gpg_: you tried:  LANGUAGE=en_US sudo apt-get install qt4-designer   ?
<taigeR_> sup
<xtknight> what about LANG= ?
<pescez> xx_, so check it out if it's the same
<_gpg_> jrib yes it's still in french
<JC_Denton_> xdmcp works but when I go to logout my machine becomes useless until i hit the powerbutton and force a restart
<xx_> pescez: I don't think I have grub anymore though. I think what *might* have caused this was plugging in an external harddrive the day before yesterday maybe that messed something up
<jrib> _gpg_: ok, I'll just read it carefully...
<finalbeta> jrib: I installed a new java, how do I make it the defauld one again?
<finalbeta> default* sry
<jrib> !multijava > finalbeta (see the private message from ubotu)
<_gpg_> jrib http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27002/
<_gpg_> jrib the english version :)
<Zapt> hi
<finalbeta> jrib: thank you, It's working now
<jrib> _gpg_: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list .  Also, what happens when you try:  sudo apt-get install libsqlite0
<Lundn> anyone who successfully have used the daap function in banshee or rthmnbox ?
<pescez> xx_, no you shouldn't have it anymore. and yes, i think it's the same kind of trouble i got into. in my case the entries didn't match b/c of an usb hd newly attached that had changed the sdX order
<yrth> xtknight, it just returned some info about my wireless... lan is off right now, and I just want to keep it that way.. the thing is, when kernel updates it loads the drivers again and ubuntu won't load
<pescez> and so (hd0,0) becme (hd1,0) and so on
<n> Is there a problem with the ubuntu servers right now? (I have tried both uk.archive & us.archive) also security seems to be unavailable too.
<surviver> hello got little question, i tried to mount - remount my sda4 (its ext3 primary) but he gives errors whole time any ideas i did this : mount -o, rw remount /media/sda4
<xtknight> yrth, what does "off" mean?  lan cable unplugged?  ifdown?
<_gpg_> jrib http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27003/
<pescez> xx_, you can manage it pressing 'e' while grub is showing options or modifying /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Kprofthreat> Hi, guys. I got a 60GB IDE hd I'm using right now as basically limbo storage. Got no operating system, formatted as NTFS (courtesy of Windows) and now I'm trying to open it up in Linux, but it doesn't detect it. Suggestions?
<Hojjat> I only can create on partition on my hard disk. I'm just installing ubunto, and want to make this partition an LVM one
<xx_> pescez: okay thanks for the tip
<kitfrog> Kprofthreat: what version of ubuntu?
<Hojjat> How can I do that, in Ubuntu?
<surviver> !mount partition
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mount partition - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kprofthreat> kitfrog: Feisty
<hideandseek> Is it better to run amd64 feisty or i386?  Like will 32 bit apps work with amd64?
<kitfrog> Kprofthreat: wierd. should have been automounted
<xtknight> hideandseek, they will, with a bit of work.  i386 is just easier and better for most people
<bobbob1016> For anyone interested, I fixed my nautilus crashing problem, it is was a permissions error.  I used "gksudo nautilus /" and navigated to the mount folder, right clicked it, and fixed the permissions, while it wasn't mounted of course.
<MEZON> 
<kitfrog> Kprofthreat: at least all my NTFS partitions were
<hideandseek> xtknight, is it better for newbs to use i386?
<Rug> hideandseek: there are some problems with apps like java.
<xtknight> hideandseek, generally gains with 64-bit are with math and scientific processing, perhaps huge data sets
<surviver> hideandseek, if u use 64 bit like me u ll have hard time with internet i got problems with macromedia or video google and stuff
<xtknight> hideandseek, yes it is better for newbs to use i386
<INIT_6_> what is the better supported gui in ubuntu? kde, or gnome
<yrth> no, xtknight, I didn't install it at all (I found this forum note with directions how to install ubuntu when it hangs on loading the 8139too.ko driver)
<hideandseek> ya fuck that I'll just stick to i386.  thanks for the help!
<kitfrog> Kprofthreat: have you checked your fstab to see if the drive is listed?
<surviver> hello got little question, i tried to mount - remount my sda4 (its ext3 primary) but he gives errors whole time any ideas i did this : mount -o, rw remount /media/sda4
<Hojjat> Please?
<Kprofthreat> kitfrog: Well, the thing is I connected it after I installed...but I don't think that makes a diff.
<xtknight> yrth, so you want to blacklist 8139too.ko?
<Kprofthreat> kitfrog: No, let me check now.
<xtknight> yrth, (kinda confused here)..
<Rug> Is there a problem with the ubuntu servers right now? (I have tried both uk.archive & us.archive) also security seems to be unavailable too.
<jrib> _gpg_: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<yrth> xtknight, I know... yes I wan't to blacklist that driver... I think
<kitfrog> Kprofthreat: that will be the reason then. you want to add a mount point for it. do you know what the /dev for the partition is?
<xtknight> yrth, okay.  the name is "8138too" (you just take out the .ko)
<xtknight> 8139too*
<xtknight> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<nhy> does anyone here have an ibm thinkpad?
<xtknight> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<xtknight> ive used one but not with linux
<yrth> ok, xtknight, thanks, I will try and hope for the best
<nhy> kk
<Kprofthreat> I found it by label
<nhy> I read that if you want to keep the access ibm functionality then you have to take some extra steps when partitioning
<Kprofthreat> But it won't open, probably need to go and open it from root
<kitfrog> Kprofthreat: have you read this? http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty/Windows#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_users_read_and_write_access
<nhy> but I didn't completely understand what I had to do
<Hojjat> Can anyone please help me with LVM?
<surviver> hello got little question, i tried to mount - remount my sda4 (its ext3 primary) but he gives errors whole time any ideas i did this : mount -o, rw remount /media/sda4
<fabiovalinhos> What's LVM??
<nhy> does anyone know any details
<Rug> Hojjat: what do you need to know?
<Kprofthreat> kitfrog: I read something about how to write to NTFS partitions, but it wasn't that.
<Hojjat> lvm = Linux Volume Management
<xtknight> logical *
<pescez> surviver, try without the , ....
<Hojjat> I just want to create my empty space on the disk as an LVM partition
<Hojjat> then install Ubuntu on it
<Shaftino> Anyone know how I can make Sound Juicer rip in mp3 format please?
<Hojjat> Rug, do you know how to?
<Rug> Hojjat: use the "alternate" install CD
<xtknight> Hojjat,  i dont use lvm but i use raid...
<mahtavamatt88> Need some advice: Which combination of "Xgl/AIGLX/Beryl/Compiz" am i best to use on my pc: E6600 2.4Ghz, 4GB DDR2, and an ATI X1950 Pro 256MB-256Bit?
<xtknight> Hojjat,  you have the ubuntu alternate cd i assume??
<pescez> surviver, btw default behaviour of mount is mounting rw so you don't need that option at all
<surviver> pescez, nope but its kind off odd cause did all my partitions like that only this one wont work ^o)
<Hojjat> No way to use the standard CD?
<xtknight> Hojjat, oh, no there is no way to use the regular CD with lvm.  you must use the alternate
<Hojjat> I don't have the "alternative" cd
<Rug> Hojjat: not really...  LVM support is built-in to the alternate CD
<Rug> Hojjat: d'load it
<ifeelinlove> hej:)
<pescez> surviver, try fsck it
<kitfrog> Kprofthreat: this is the best guide i've come across: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<xtknight> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<ifeelinlove> popisze ktos zee mna??:P
<Kprofthreat> kitfrog: Thanks, I'm checking them out now.
<Hojjat> What if I create the LVM partitions with another tool? Can I then install to them using the regular CD, or do I still need to have the alternative CD?
<kitfrog> Kprofthreat: np ;)
<pescez> surviver, it would be useful anyway to know what errors come out...
<xtknight> Hojjat, using the alternate cd will save you a lot of headache
<xtknight> i don't know how to do it, other than by using the alternate
<Hojjat> Good. And do we have a graphical installer in alternative?
<SinnerG> could it be that ssh listens only on the localhost @ desktop install (how to check btw?)
<Hojjat> I'm not a linux guy you know.
<xtknight> Hojjat, only text-based at the moment
* supremesonic moo's of people who don't use linux.
<Hojjat> :(
<Rug> Hojjat: you might be able to, but the problem is that the "regular" CD might not have the necessary tools to READ the LVM once you have created it.  The Alternate is the best thing to use.
<ifeelinlove> hello
<Hojjat> So I'm going to have no swap for the moment :(
<ifeelinlove> my name is Karolina
<surviver> pescez, no errors :D just a bunch of explaining how to use those commands
<xtknight> Hojjat,  although as long as you're familiar with tab/enter, etc.  it's as easy as the GUI.  just a few more steps here and there
<kitfrog> Hojjat: this help? http://www.terryburton.co.uk/blog/2007/04/ubuntu-feisty-fawn-with-root-on-lvm_18.html
<Shaftino> Anyone know how I can make Sound Juicer rip in mp3 format please?
<Rug> Hojjat: what does swap have to do with this?
<xtknight> Shaftino, maybe you need to install the LAME mp3 encoder
<ifeelinlove> help me please
<Shaftino> xtknight, What package would I be looking at?
<pescez> surviver, check out the first line of that message
<Shaftino> xtknight, Any ideas?
<Hojjat> I can only create ONE partition now (I have three other primaries) so if I want to have swap, then I have to put both / and /swap on LVA
<xtknight> Shaftino, http://www.emcken.dk/weblog/archives/99-MP3-encoding-with-Sound-Juicer.html
<INIT_6_> I installed the server ubuntu, didn't come with a gui what is fine, Does the normal desktop come with a gui on install?
<pescez> surviver, maybe you don't have the mount point on fstab?
<xtknight> INIT_6_, yes
<fabiovalinhos> Shaftino, try this link   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=957
<Rug> INIT_6_: yes
<xtknight> INIT_6_, the normal CD installs the X.org server
<alexou> hello
<xtknight> the alternate cd does, too
<INIT_6_> cool, thanks
<alexou> with mplayer -vo xv -> my video is cutted, why ?
<surviver> pescez, i tried fstab but really not knowing how i need to edit that D
<Hojjat> Rug, any idea?
<Hojjat> kitfrog, yes it did help. Thank you
<Rug> Hojjat: you should never use more then 1 Primary, create/use Logical partitions for the rest
<nhy> is anyone running ubuntu on an ibm/lenovo t43?
<Hojjat> Rug, I have three primaries, because I have three OSs by now!
<xtknight> Rug, why no more than one primary?
<xtknight> you could do 3 primary, 1 extended, and logical ones underneath that
<xtknight> 4 primary max
<Pirate_Hunter> hi people, ive got a major problem, ubuntu now boots in text mode as detects my cofiguration for the X server to be wrong
<xtknight> or 3+1
<alexou_> hello
<alexou_> with mplayer -vo xv -> my video is cutted, why ?
<supremesonic> I have a very old computer, and I wanna try ubuntu on it, but the machine got less ram than ubuntu can handle. Is there anyway I could install it from console and use swap instead of ram?
<SinnerG> can anyone access : http://84.195.185.144/ ?
<surviver> pescez, i get this line in fstab UUID=ab6cd215-4f2a-4407-b52b-dcb6940ae2c1 /media/sda4     ext3    defaults        0       2
<Hojjat> xtknight, because you would be stock like me. I have three primaries, and now I only can have one more. But linux needs two, I guess (/ and /swap)
<xtknight> Hojjat, you can create something called an "extended"
<Hojjat> Unless I'm wrong and I can install /swap on the same partition as the / without using LVA
<Hojjat> LVM
<raf256_> how to reset root password on a hdd of other system that I have mounted?
<pescez> surviver, what about the first line of the outcoming message?
<Hojjat> xtknight, I'm aware of extended ones. They don't fit my needs on this special computer though
<Rug> xtknight: I know that Linux supports more then 1 Primary, but if (any) othe OS accesses that drive then you could loose your data (an old DOS 'bug' is the blame)
<surviver> pescez, usage: mount - v      :print version
<SinnerG> could someone please try the url I gave and tell me if it works or not :s
<xtknight> Rug, huh?
<bobbob1016> Pirate_Hunter, try going into recovery mode, and typing "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-backup"  then do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<xtknight> count me totally unaware :\
<Lundn> got a problem, when i change the volume by the top panel icon it is changing the microphone volume instead
<Hojjat> xtknight, is there a problem if I install Ubuntu with no /swap now, then use a subfolder of the same partition for /swap?
<SinnerG> ty guys for not doing a single url click..
<SinnerG> pfff
<pescez> surviver, ... the second? nothing like "-XXX unrecognised option" ?
<SinnerG> guess I'll ask some windoze user then
<xtknight> SinnerG, go ahead
<Hojjat> (I previously did store /swap on a separate partition, and I don't know if it is possible and feasible to have it on the same partition)
<toddy> i configured vsftpd!but i cant edit the vsftpd.conf file
<surviver> pescez, nope just this explaining of what i can do with commands and stuff
<toddy> it is read-only
<toddy> and i cant change!
<neol> wols_: while installing restrited drivers something happened and now i am getting this error... look at the pick http://www.imagehosting.com/show.php/816973_Screenshot.png.html
<toddy> who can help
<toddy> thanks
<xtknight> Hojjat, hm. wel you can use a swap file, instead of a swap partition
<Hojjat> Rug, can I have the /swap on a logical partition?
<xtknight> Hojjat, you dont need a swap partition just to boot.  as far as i know
<Pirate_Hunter> what I get when I login is blue screen and this message <Failed to start the X server. It is likely that it is not set properly... I viewed the output and this is what it says <(==) log file "/var/log/Xorg.o.log") - (==) Using config file "etc/XII/xorg.conf". so how can I get my graphics to display again?
<surviver> pescez, i can see that it is already mounted so i have to do remount
<Hojjat> xtknight, can I put the swap on a logical partition?
<xtknight> Hojjat, yes
<Vich> violence
<Hojjat> Good news. Then I can do some repartitioning and let it go... :)
<Rug> xtknight: back in the MS-Dos days you could only have 1 "visible" primary partition on a disk at a time.  (That is how I used to tri-boot OS/2, Win3.11, Dosv6.22) You told fdisk to make the other 2 partition 'hidden'.  WindowsXP still has a tendancy to trash MBR if too many Primary partitions are detected.
<toddy> how can i chmod the read-only file?
<neol> can anyone go see the pick and tell me what the problem is  < http://www.imagehosting.com/show.php/816973_Screenshot.png.html
<surviver> pescez, when i try this  sudo mount -o,rw remount /media/sda5 he gives this : mount: special device remount does not exist
<nomike> hi
<Hojjat> xtknight,now I'm installing linux with no swap at the moment. I assume I can set the /swap later, right?
<Rug> xtknight: so to keep your data safe, 1 primary, with the rest as logical.
<toddy> how to config the read-only file
<bababian> #ubuntu-doc
<rgl> hi
<xtknight> Rug, odd.  i've never had trouble.  but i have had windows xp's fixboot destroy a GRUB'd ntfs partition
<toddy> i'm in ubuntu
<pescez> surviver, it reads remount as a device name
<Shaftino> Is there a way to find out where my ipod is mounted inside ubuntu?
<wols_> neol: the error message tells you what to do
<nomike> I have Edgy Eft installed on a 20GB HDD and want to transfer the whole installation to a 120GB HDD. Any suggestions on how to do that?
<rgl> is there a way to have a usb console instead a serial one?
<toddy> feisty fawn
<qaldune> hojjat: i've never tried that, but i think i would never do such thing
<xtknight> Hojjat, sure you should be able to
<xtknight> Hojjat, swap isn't crucial
<Pirate_Hunter> Please someone help me? this morning I followed instructions to increasing my screen resolution and now I keep getting an error that my X server is not set properly, I wish to know how to make it look for the back file of my screnn config
<Hojjat> qaldune why?
<surviver> pescez, idd
<qaldune> anyway, if you've got a reasonable amount of ram that would be ok
<xtknight> if you have enough ram..
<xtknight> like 128 or 256
<pescez> surviver, why don't you try just sudo mount -o remount /media/sda4
<neol> wols_: thats what i'm asking what should i do in < '/etc/apt/sources.list' > file
<Rug> Can somebody please confirm/deny security.ubuntu.com & uk.archive.ubuntu.com are working??
<wols_> Pirate_Hunter: paste your xorg.log from /var/log
<Hojjat> Now only one (MAJOR) problem remains
<surviver> pescez, try that to but on the first one it worked the sda5 .. do them both :) so normally 5 works :D
<wols_> neol: it doesn't tell you about your sources.list. it tells you other things. read the mssage
<Hojjat> I don't want Ubuntu to touch my MBR. I want GRUB to be installed on the partition not on the MBR
<Hojjat> How do I do that?
<xtknight> Hojjat, alternate cd will let you do that :P
<bobbob1016> Pirate_Hunter, I repeat, try going into recovery mode, and typing "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-backup"  then do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Hojjat> pity!
<Pirate_Hunter> wols_: I boot on text mode I cnat paste anything I dont know how to sue txt mode
<Hojjat> Then why did I download the regular one!!
<xtknight> Hojjat, but why not the mbr?
<Rug> xtknight: If he had just listened to us in the first place.
<Hojjat> Because I want to use my own boot loader for my other OSs
<wigfreitz> how do I copy a whole directory?
<neol> wols_: when i use command < sudo apt-get install -f > it download something sun & java which is of 30 MB ??
<xtknight> wigfreitz, cp -a
<qaldune> wigfreitz: cp -r *
<bobbob1016> Pirate_Hunter, it sounds like it is a your xorg.conf is messed up, the directions I gave you will help get it working again.
<surviver> pescez, now i got this message : [mntent] : warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<wols_> Pirate_Hunter: pastewithoutx is you can install gpm, which gives you familiar mouse functionality from the console ; or upload a file to http://pastebin.ca/upload.php; or: apt-get install w3m ; w3m http://channels.debian.net/paste ; hit enter on the Big Box, it will open /usr/bin/editor where you can insert the file, then save ; then hit enter on the submit button in w3m, or
<wols_>  the "scren" utility also provides keybtoard driven copy/paste
<Hojjat> Rug, I'm going to listen to you now, really. I am even reconsidering about my installing Ubuntu. I'm not a linux guy, and just wanted something to learn more about linux
<neol> wols_: should i download that ??
<Hojjat> Ubuntu might not be a good option though
<Firebird> had Ubuntu problems? :)
<surviver> pescez, LOL thx worked did this:
<wols_> neol: did you want to install java before?
<xtknight> only other distro i know of that's about as easy is maybe SUSE or fedora, but honestly i think ubuntu is pretty easy once you get the hang of it
<xtknight> you'll probably be able to find more help with ubuntu
<qaldune> hojjat: honestly, ubuntu is the best option for linux newcomers
<surviver> pescez, sudo mount -o,remount rw /media/...
<surviver> pescez, thx for help :)
<Hojjat> qaldune, I've heared that too
<pescez> surviver, so what was all about? sudo?
<Pirate_Hunter> wols_ all i get in my ubuntu is a black screen it has disbaled the X serevr meaning no KDE graphical interface it allows me to work in command mode which Im not ready at the momente
<Hojjat> People have advised me to choose either Ubunto or SuSE
<surviver> pescez, no about i think remount must be direct behind , sign and rw must be at the end :D
<qaldune> hojjat: i've used mandrake, suse, debian and ubuntu, and for desktop usage, i think ubuntu is far better from the rest
<Hojjat> And I have one very important inclusion criteria: I need something to install easily, with least partitioning changes and with no touch to the MBR
<wols_> Pirate_Hunter: then that do you suggest should we do to help you?
<neol> wols_: i just wanted to installl the codecs for playing files.... so i checked " restricted formats or something " in add/remove programs,  this was written in the site when i asked u to how to install codecs for playing avi files,   do u remember ??
<bobbob1016> Pirate_Hunter, if you don't want to use the command line, there aren't to many options
<Rug> Hojjat: Ubuntu is an excellent option...  but you already have a "full-plate"  why not try the Live-CD first to get a feel for the apps available.  Once you know the apps that you want, then make teh switch.  I use VMWare for any Windows or Mac hacking that I need to do.
<wols_> neol: it's usually not a bad thing to install java
<pescez> surviver, ok ok but i really can't figure out why you want to keep that comma... :D
<Hojjat> Rug, I'm thinking of... removing one of my OSs now!
<Hojjat> So I can have two partitions :D
<Rug> Hojjat: nuke 'em all!
<neol> wols_: lol... ok i am installing it then
<Firebird> only 2? ;)
<surviver> pescez, hehe saw this in the man. file of it :D
<Hojjat> Firebird, I have two more which I cannot delete by any means!
<Firebird> oh, I see
<raf256_> how to edit /etc/passwd to have no password?
<xtknight> Rug, eh, they have a vmware for mac?
<wols_> raf256_: empty password or no password?
<Rug> Hojjat: I have been using Linux exclusively on my workstations for 4 years now.  The only thing I miss are the games.
<wols_> raf256_: man 5 passwd
<Hojjat> OK. I made my mind. I am going to loose one of those Microsoft craps
<xtknight> well i know of Parallels but i love vmware
<raf256_> wols_: prefferably empty one.
<qaldune> rug: have you tried nexuiz or tremulous? :)
<Firebird> yeah Rug, I play a few in linux and the rest... don't have a choice :s
<Hojjat> Rug, I have my special needs, and I don't think I'm going to use Linux that much
<Rug> xtknight: I am on a PC using a VMWare'd image of Tiger
<wols_> raf256_: so it will be impossibly to log in into that account? man 5 passwd
<pescez> surviver, ah i found it but i think it was related to something like mount -o rw,remount ecc...
<raf256_> wols_: no, so anyone can log into it
<Hojjat> And I don't play games so often (and even if I do, I can do them on my laptop :D)
<raf256_> wols_: http://sial.org/pbot/25758
<wols_> Hojjat: do you have mor than one MS OS? why?
<surviver> pescez, possible lol :D
<pescez> surviver, anyway glad it worked ;)
<tyrus40be> HELP! I have troubles installing Ubuntu. After the first CD-bootup-menu I get a unsupported video-modus, even tried all the different vga-settings...
<Rug> Hojjat: why not use VMWare then?
<Hojjat> wols_ I do. for many reasons
<surviver> pescez, thx :D gtg bb
<wols_> Hojjat: which ones?
<Hojjat> Rug, I used it, and then I found I really want to install Linux
<wols_> raf256_: as I said: man 5 passwd
<Hojjat> wols_ all microsoft craps
<Pirate_Hunter> <bobbob1016> well I need to pop in in a bit cause at the moment im on mirc and I need a second pc because this one is the one that dual boots XP with Ubuntu so I cna't do much is I have to follow those instruction
<Hojjat> XP, ME, Server 2003
<xtknight> my boot config is:  Windows xp, ubuntu (inside ubuntu i have VMware of XP-64 for work).  i use the windows xp primary boot for games
<wols_> Hojjat: that is no argument
<xtknight> 2 OSes
<xtknight> and some virtual OSes
<raf256_> wols_: I followed man and it still doesnt work here.
<bobbob1016> Pirate_Hunter, you can write the directions down
<wols_> raf256_: what did you do?
<Rug> Hojjat: so install Linux as teh host OS, and keep everything else as guest VMWare images.
<supremesonic> xtknight, ever heard of enemy territory ? :D
<Hojjat> xtknight, that is a good config.. I might use it in future
<xtknight> supremesonic, are you joking?  i played it for like three years :)
<raf256_> wols_: exacly as written in http://sial.org/pbot/25758  I cleared password field
<xtknight> Hojjat, what do you use the 2+ MS OSes for?
<supremesonic> xtknight, why do you need xp then ? :D
<xtknight> if it's anything but games, nuke them
<Rug> Is there a problem with the ubuntu servers right now? (I have tried both uk.archive & us.archive) also security seems to be unavailable too.
<xtknight> supremesonic, whenever my friend can coerce me into playing supreme commander
<Hojjat> xtknight, I'm not a computer technician, but I have responsibilities in a small network
<Hojjat> So I need to test some programs on different OSs before I deploy them, etc
<wols_> raf256_: so you want a root account everyone can use?
<Pirate_Hunter> bobbob1016 but i cant implement them as I need to boot to ubuntu and I was told to do is download soemthing that allows me to paste what is in my xorg.conf and paste it in paste bin thats all
<raf256_> wols_: yes
<xtknight> Hojjat, VMware is like..THE tool for that; )
<wols_> raf256_: I won't help you there
<supremesonic> xtknight try run it over newest version of wine and see what happens
<xtknight> Hojjat, that's exactly what it's for.  software dev, testing, and delpoyment really
<qaldune> rug: i think it's unavailable for everywhere. spanish servers aren't supporting security right now either
<Hojjat> xtknight, that is just why I'm going to delete one of them now
<tyrus40be> HELP! After the 1e CD-bootup-menu I get "unsupported video-modus"...
<xtknight> Hojjat, vmware server is free
<Hojjat> I have it running :D
<tyrus40be> Can anyone help me out here?
<xtknight> supremesonic, true.  i may very well.  ut2004 ran without too much trouble too, although there was a native, i was too drunk and lazy to install the native and to my surprise ut2004 wine worked ;p
<Hojjat> With a pair of 512 RAMs, do I need a swap of 1GB or 2?
<xtknight> Hojjat, 1 is probably enouhg
<xtknight> i use 6, but im crazy
<Hojjat> 1024, done
<Firebird> as much as you have RAM... at most :)
<bobbob1016> Pirate_Hunter, this you don't have to download anything for.  It does require knowing what settings are safe though, like what card you have, and the resolution.  I'm looking for directions now.
<tyrus40be> Can anyone help me please? Can't get pasted the first bootable-CD setup-menu.
<Hojjat> xtknight, ext3, right?
<xtknight> Hojjat, for swap?  no, i think it's some proprietary linuxswap
<supremesonic> xtknight, well I think ut2004 is boring :) but I play wow unproblemfully under wine. Only thing theres problem with is when I try change configuration about video like less great terrain, then it crashes.
<xtknight> Hojjat, well if you're doing a swap file, yes, place it on a Linux type partition, e.g. ext3, XFS, reiserfs
<bobbob1016> Pirate_Hunter, what type of video card do you have, ATI, Nvidia, or Intel?
<raf256_> so noone knows how to edit /etc/passwd to have an empty (anyone can log in) root password?
<neol> wols_: problem is solved... thanks :)
<Rug> qaldune: Thanks for your reply...
<Hojjat> I'm not doing a swap "file". I'm creating a partition for it
<xtknight> Hojjat, okay, then there is a special linux swap type partition you must make
<wols_> Hojjat: at 1GGB RAM, you will rarely if ever needed
<wols_> need it
<Rug> Hojjat: Did you know that GRUB will allow you to boot your other OS's?
<tyrus40be> Can anyone help me please? Can't get pasted the first setup-menu!
<supremesonic> lol I have 3gigabyte swap drive on this laptop
<Firebird> raf, isn't it an option to be able to login without pw in the login configuration somewhere? (newbie myself)
<Firebird> but I thought I saw something like that
<Pirate_Hunter> bobbob1016 thanx from windows XP I cna find my graphics card etc so yeah i'll wait, if it is of any help when I changed resoltuion to X i86 which I know is what caused the problem it create a backup of my original resolution settings I just dont know how to make it read that
<Hojjat> wols_ I decided to be a little conservative in this case :D
<Rug> supremesonic: that is different do you hibernate/suspend?
<neol> wols_: which player give better sound quality  among audacious/bmpx/xmms/amarok... got to install one now.  which one to select ??
<yondie> #myoss
<Firebird> hm, it's automatic login, not sure if that's what you're looking for :)
<Rug> neol: use Amarok, it's the best
<Hojjat> and for the root partition... what do you suggest?
<Hojjat> ext3? reiserfs? or FAT32 so I can access it from windows?
<supremesonic> rug, I normally hibernate all the time. But recently it just going blackscreen instead of hibernating, atm im too lazy to find out of the problem
<qaldune> neol: it doesn't depend on the player it depends on the media engine
<yondie> supremesonic, check around power management
<yondie> it must be somewhere around there
<neol> ok then which media engine to install qaldune
<bobbob1016> Pirate_Hunter, I was asking what card you have.  Waiting won't fix your ubuntu, if you have an Nvidia card, I have a video that will show you how to fix it.  If you are 100% sure there is a backup, you can fix this with two or three simple commands.
<Rug> Hojjat: ext3 for the / but create a "common" FAT32 partition so you can share data
<yondie> neol,  xmms /amarok /bmpx are just the front end
<supremesonic> yondie, I belive I did, but im just gonna try again
<qaldune> i think gstreamer is the most uptodate nowadays, anyway it's probably already installed
<Hojjat> Rug, done! :)
<Hojjat> (I had a common FAT32)
<supremesonic> yondie, yes when lid is push it should hibernate
<neol> ok tell me which one u guys are suggesting ??
<Pirate_Hunter> bobbob1016 Im a 100% sure there is a backup somewheer and I dont use Nvidia on this comp it is all default hardware from the manufaturer
<walck> lo all
<supremesonic> yondie, im just gonna try hibernate and see what happens in my syslog
<Lundn> how do i fix error> C compiler cannot create exec
<Hojjat> Rug, something else. I recently searched for weather NTFS-write is enabled in linux, and have noticed a project is about that.
<Hojjat> Does Ubuntu support NTFS writing?
<Firebird> ntfs-3g, it's pretty decent Hojjat
<neol> Hojjat: no
<yondie> Hojjat, nope
<yondie> it`s fuser ntfs-3g
<Hojjat> Ok. I will take that as a "no"
<Hojjat> :)
<Rug> hehe
<tyrus40be> Can anyone help me with first installation of Ubuntu?
<Firebird> take it as a... it's easy to install software that allows it
<neol> how do i mount fat32 partition in only read mode ??
<walck> anyone here experienced with SD card adapters in linux? got an internal one in the laptop that shows up in hardware information, but not as a device.
<qaldune> hojjat: there's experimental linux support for ntfs writing
<Rug> neol: edit your /etc/fstab
<pragma_> It's still experimental?
<pragma_> It's been 4 years.
<sogo> gr
<neol> Rug: from rw to ro ... right ???
<Rug> pragma_: welcome to FOSS
<Rug> neol: yupp
<Firebird> yes, but the started again from scratch... ntfs-3g is more recent than that
<Firebird> they*
<neol> Rug: got u
<qaldune> pragma: is it stable?
<Hojjat> All right. I have no other quetsions. I think I know the process now, and the only thing I need is to get the alternative CD so I can install GRUB on the partition
<Hojjat> Can you guide me to a page where the installation of GRUB on the partition (not the MBR) with alternative is explained
<Rug> neol: if you are just mounting from the command-line, then man mount for options
<supremesonic> hmm
<Hojjat> please?
<supremesonic> now it worked
<Hojjat> Rug?
<Rug> Hojjat: no sorry I can't help
<neol> ok i am installing amarok and xmms........ now tell me which movie player should i install totem/mplayer/kaffiene/xine player .... which one
<Firebird> qaldune: I don't suggest mounting your windows partition with it just to be safe. But I use it as my shared partition without problems.
<Hojjat> xtknight?
<Rug> neol: I like the output from xine the best
<qaldune> firebird: don't have any need of mounting any windows partition. thanks anyway
<Pirate_Hunter> bobbob1016: are you there? have you found it
<bobbob1016> Pirate_Hunter, some default setups have nvidia cards.  If you are sure there is a backup, go into the text mode and type "cd /etc/X11/" then type "ls"  it will list all the files there.  If you see something like "xorg.conf-backup" or "-old" or "-(daymonthyear)" type "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-broken" then "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf-(backup or old or daymonthyear, whichever) /etc/X11/xorg.conf"  then
<bobbob1016> reboot, type "sudo reboot"  That should restore the working xorg
<Hojjat> please?
<supremesonic> yondie, now it work weird. It didn't work yestertoday
<yondie> supremesonic, dunno  lol
<neol> will xine play scratched dvds and vcds in little smooth way Rug
<pure> merhaba
<supremesonic> yondie, im just happy it works :)
<neol> and yes mplayer also has pretty good skins i guess :)
<Pirate_Hunter> <bobbob1016> Pirate_Hunter, some default setups have nvidia cards.  If you are sure there is a backup, go into the text mode and type "cd /etc/X11/" then type "ls"  it will list all the files there.  If you see something like "xorg.conf-backup" or "-old" or "-(daymonthyear)" type "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-broken" then "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf-(backup or old or daymonthyear, whichever) /etc/X1
<Pirate_Hunter> <bobbob1016> reboot, type "sudo reboot"  That should restore the working xorg
<G4lv4tr0n> Hi what kernel should i use on a dual core amd 64
<Pirate_Hunter> oops
<Rug> neol: if the disk is scratched then the software you use to read it is pointless.
<Pirate_Hunter> sory
<Rug> G4lv4tr0n: generic is finr
<Rug> G4lv4tr0n: generic is fine
<neol> Rug: in windows xing player plays scratched cds to some extent, and i'm using it already :)
<yondie> G4lv4tr0n, most kernel now support smp by default
<bobbob1016> Pirate_Hunter, the only reason I was asking if you had an nvidia card was that was what the I found was for
<Hojjat> Anyone knowing how I can use alternative CD to install linux with no bootloader?
<Pirate_Hunter> bobbob1016 I will tyr that but I dont know that name of the actual backup but I'll try that, what was the second way you were thinking off?
<neol> ok guys done i'm installing xmms... amarok... and xine player.... thanks ;)
<Rug> neol: if the disk is scratched then it is upto the hardware (your DVD/CD drive) to overcome them.
<bobbob1016> Pirate_Hunter, the backup should be listed when you type "ls" it will show a list of files, the backup should be obvious
<G4lv4tr0n> Im having trouble install in nvidia amd64 100.14.11 says a problem with nvidia kernel version
<neol> which other softwares do u suggest me to install now ??? :)
<Hojjat> I think I'm going to ask this on the forums. Thank you all. You really helped much :)
<Rug> G4lv4tr0n: why are you using AMD64?
<Pirate_Hunter> kk will do that will print what Ive got from you hopefully you'll still be on when I log back in if things go wrong as Im only having acces to one PC and this is the one :-(
<chrisbo86> hey
<qaldune> rug: why not?
<neol> qaldune: sometimes it tough to install packages on 64 bit that is why
<GhentK> Hi. The computer I'm trying to install Ubuntu to has 512 MB RAM. Can anyone tell me what a reasonable amount of time for partitioning a 55.9 GB HDD to ext2 is?
<Pirate_Hunter> Im gone see you in a bit
<G4lv4tr0n> Im using generic kenel, on x86_64 GNU/Linux and cpu is dual core amd 64
<Firebird> tyrus40be: that unsupported video mode, it's something displayed by your monitor OSD? not by ubuntu?
<aldo> ciao a tutti !
<bobbob1016> Pirate_Hunter, the other way is similar, except you are making a new xorg.conf.  Here is the video that shows how to do it for an nvidia, you just have to change it where ever it shows something with nvidia to match your card.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QsP8GDTpno  that is using Mephis, but the actual setup process is the same, just not where it says Mephis.
<neol> G4lv4tr0n: me too
<Rug> 1: does he have 4GB of RAM or more 2: what is he using that uses the 64-bit address space 3:Is he aware of all the "problems" that workstation apps have with AMD64 (flash, java, etc..)
<aldo> ciao a ttutti non ci sono italiani?
<Shaftino> !it | aldo
<ubotu> aldo: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<hardisk2002> ff
<hardisk2002> f
<hardisk2002> ff
<hardisk2002> df
<hardisk2002> f
<hardisk2002> f
<hardisk2002> f
<hardisk2002> fe
<qaldune> rug: i'm using the 64bit with flash, java, wine, windows codecs and all that stuff and haven't had problem besides having had to use automatix2 to get it all working in about 20 minutes
<hardisk2002> df
<hardisk2002> gdf
<Shaftino> !ops | hardisk2002
<ubotu> hardisk2002: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<hardisk2002> g
<raf256_> !ops
<jrib> hardisk2002: stop
<hardisk2002> fdg
<hardisk2002> df
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@AAmiens-156-1-52-32.w90-18.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Shaftino> thanks jrib
<neol> qaldune: how much of ram do u have ??
<INIT_6_> is it a bad idea to install samba while kde is installing. They shouldn't share anything. Or should I just wait?
<tarzeau> raf256_: you got deported into #ubuntu as well? :)
<chrisbo86> does anybody know an icq client with a visible/invisible function that actually works?
<Rug> qaldune: server-side if you have the ram and need, 64-bit is perfect, but IMHO it's marketing on the desktop.  I am running 2 dual-core Opteron 270's on my workstation and have not needed the extra addy space.
<tarzeau> does anyone use teamspeak?
<raf256_> tarzeau: deported?
<tarzeau> raf256_: to exile
<Rug> qaldune: cool, glad to hear that it worked for you.  That is awesome.  I have heard more horror stories that it didn't.
<raf256_> tarzeau: from?
<GhentK> Anyone has an answer to my question?
<tarzeau> raf256_: #debian
<pure> hihihi
<raf256_> tarzeau: debian is a bit geeky
<neol> if ur using a lesser ram then their is no speed difference between ubuntu 32 bit and 64 bit :)
<tarzeau> raf256_: no, but it has a nazi
<Dr_willis> tarzeau,  ive used it befor.
<tomd123> #debian
<G4lv4tr0n> Has anyone been able to install the latest nvidia driver 100.14.11 on amd64
<tarzeau> G4lv4tr0n: yes
<qaldune> rug, neol: it's not only about extra addressing space. that's just one advantage about x86_64, there are some worth optimitization on software compiled against AMD64. wouldn't you used software compiled for i686 if you had the chance instead of using the same compiled for i386?
<qaldune> s/used/use
<G4lv4tr0n> Tarzeau can you print output uname -a please
<tarzeau> G4lv4tr0n: sure: Linux kneazle 2.6.21.5-amd64-2 #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Jun 23 10:16:36 CEST 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<tarzeau> G4lv4tr0n: http://gnu.ethz.ch/debian/linux-2.6.21.5/ don't get confused about the nvidia drvier there, i have the latest 100 also
<RivaeAerya> My laptop gives really weird video. I'm trying to watch some video's and they're overbright. how do i fix this?
<tarzeau> G4lv4tr0n: you've got one of those new shiny 8x series nvidia cards?
<tarzeau> RivaeAerya: xgamma ?
<yondie> RivaeAerya, wat`s the set for your video output?
<RivaeAerya> yondie: how do i see that?
<G4lv4tr0n> How do i upgrade kernel im on 2.6.20-15-generic
<RivaeAerya> tarzeau: all 1.000
<RivaeAerya> tarzeau: but only the videos are overbright, not the desktop
<G4lv4tr0n> 6800 PCIE
<tarzeau> RivaeAerya: play using mplayer?
<neol> qaldune: it u have enough ram... then its always better to use 64 but
<tarzeau> RivaeAerya: you know gtk/gnome have a insane color scheme on gamma calibrated displays?
<G4lv4tr0n> Id like to get another make it sli
<tarzeau> RivaeAerya: that's why GNUstep is so dark
<napkin> hi there!  i followed someone's recommendation and installed a few packages from gutsy in my feisty installation in an attempt to support my (very new) intel video card.  those packages are causing problems.  how do i re-install them from the feisty repo?
<tarzeau> RivaeAerya: it's meant for professional people. with calibrated displays
<RivaeAerya> tarzeau: mplayer doesn't have the problem. It's Totem. but how do i fix it?
<teethdood> RivaeAerya, go to Preferences/Display
<G4lv4tr0n> Tarzeau can you post up the link again pls about 21.15 im using a j2me irc client, doesnt buffer a lot
<neol> xmms prefences tab is acting strange can someone see the snapshot and tell what the problem is < http://www.imagehosting.com/show.php/817105_Screenshot1.png.html >
<RivaeAerya> teethdood: that fixed it. I had to turn down contrast a bit
<neol> did someone see the snapshot ??
<G4lv4tr0n> Can somone plz copy and paste the above http://gnu.eth... Link again as im using a j2me irc client and it doesnt keep much of a history
<neol> G4lv4tr0n: which link ??
<tomd123>  http://gnu.ethz.ch/debian/linux-2.6.21.5/
<G4lv4tr0n> The one tar posted about 2.6.21.15
<tarzeau> RivaeAerya: i don't use totem. fix totem maybe?
<dognews> hi
<tarzeau> G4lv4tr0n: 16:37 < tarzeau> G4lv4tr0n: sure: Linux kneazle 2.6.21.5-amd64-2 #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Jun 23 10:16:36 CEST 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<tarzeau> G4lv4tr0n: 16:38 < tarzeau> G4lv4tr0n: http://gnu.ethz.ch/debian/linux-2.6.21.5/ don't get confused about the nvidia drvier there, i have the latest 100 also
<ffm> Is there any TrueCrypt-like app for linux with a GUI?
<ferronica> hi all
<Hojjat> Excuse me for being a dummy, friends, but I can't figure how to get the alternative CD from here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<neol> wols_: i have a problem with xmms preferences tab look at the screenshot < http://www.imagehosting.com/show.php/817105_Screenshot1.png.html >
<Firebird> ffm: truecrypt itself is available for Ubuntu on their site, but I don't know if a gui is included...
<tyrus40be> LCD gives:"VIDEO MODE NOT SUPPORTED" after Ubuntu-CD-boot-menu ! Can anyone help me out here?
<dognews> I just installed the package "latex-beamer" via Adept and wondered if it's descripition might be a bit wrong - it says: "Miniature Wiki for Apache ..."
<ffm> Firebird, no gui
<Bob_le_Pointu> Hojjat: "heck here if you need the alternate desktop CD. This CD does not include the Live CD, instead it uses a text-based installer."
<neol> ferronica: hi
<ferronica> neol: hi
<Bob_le_Pointu> Check the checkbox on bottom.
<regjava> How can i change the size of icons in Ubuntu?
<regjava> icons on the desktop?
<Rug> Hojjat: are you after Feisty or Edgy?
<neol> Bob_le_Pointu: what the difference in alternate cd ??
<c_lisp> when ubuntu buts up nm-applet loads and says its trying to find a ip address when I already have one and connected whys that?
<c_lisp> feisty
<ferronica> neol: can you help me regarding AWN ???
<Hojjat> Feisty
<neol> ferronica: no idea.. what AWN ?
<Bob_le_Pointu> neol: It's not a live CD, you can't try Ubuntu without install.
<ferronica> neol: okay
<DarthShrine> ferronica, What's the trouble?
<Hojjat> Rug, feisty
<neol> Rug: look at this pick and see what the problem with xmms < http://www.imagehosting.com/show.php/817105_Screenshot1.png.html >
<Rug> Hojjat: try o2kewl.net I can't remember if I put Feisty on there yet or not
<dognews> regjava: Ctrl + 2; "kcontrol"; search for "Icons"; Click on "Acvanced"
<neol> Bob_le_Pointu: got u
<Hojjat> Bob_le_Pointu, I didn't understand what you said
<Rug> neol: I am using CLI only right now (I am in the middle of a re-install)  I can view anything
<ferronica> DarthShrine: there is workspace icon after AWN updated , i wanna to remove that workspace
<Bob_le_Pointu> Hojjat: You want to download the alternate CD. You're on the right page, but you need to check a checkbox.
<neol> Rug: holy shit... how much time will that take ??
<Bob_le_Pointu> Hojjat: Look just under "Start Download".
<Hojjat> Aha!
<Rug> neol: for a full-reinstall?
<ant-> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<DarthShrine> ferronica, A workspace switcher?
<ferronica> DarthShrine: yes
<DarthShrine> ferronica, Remove it in the "Configure applets" screen
<ant-> its a text based install
<neol> Rug: i mean when will u be back on graphical mode ?
<ferronica> DarthShrine: but i am already using BERYL
<DarthShrine> ferronica, So?
<Hojjat> Rug, you didn't put fesity on that server. I now know how to get it elsewhere though. Thank you
<ferronica> DarthShrine: I tried but didnt found option for it.
<Rug> neol: depends on when the servers are back up.  Figures that they would die on me half-way through my install.
<Rug> Hojjat: ok sorry
<G4lv4tr0n> Tarz should i use the nvidia driver that is at that link ?
<Hojjat> Rug, no problem
<DarthShrine> ferronica, Run `avant-applets` and look for "Workspace switcher" in that.
<ferronica> DarthShrine: okay
<drm> hi
<bluefox83> where are the stratup scripts for gnome located?
<bluefox83> *startup
<c_lisp> anybody having problems with nm-applet
<ferronica> DarthShrine: thanx it worked
<jhasse> Where can i define which font to use for "Sans" ?
<ferronica> DarthShrine: one more thing GNOME-DOCK and CAIRO-DOCK are same ?????
<Paddy_EIRE> why call yourself drm
<qaldune> jhase: verdana or arial are examples of sans fonts
<drm> ^^;; my nick name is Dr. Mischief
<Paddy_EIRE> ah
<DarthShrine> ferronica, Essentially, yes.
<jhasse> qaldune: yes, but ubuntu does use "DejaVu Sans" for "Sans". I want to change this
<Gnea> bluefox83: well, X starts up first and loads gnome from there in what's called an "X Session", iirc it's in /usr/share/xsesssions or something similar
<ferronica> DarthShrine: oh ok i thought both are different GNOME-DOCK and CAIRO-DOCK
<just2cool> Hi everybody,i'm using gentoo
<Gnea> just2cool: and?
<qaldune> i've seen people having in their desktops something like the OS X desktop application dock, what's the name of that package for ubuntu?
<drm> i'm not expert to use linux.
<yondie> just2cool,  and your point is
<yondie> just2cool, welcome to the channel
<just2cool> i can't run rt73 driver
<DarthShrine> ferronica, Gnome-dock is a continuation of Cairo-dock, I think.
<G4lv4tr0n> Are you sure this kernel is stable the package name ends in ROFL ;)
<Gnea> just2cool: you'll have to ask in #Gentoo
<Paddy_EIRE> qaldune, I dont think that there is a stable dock like that in the ubuntu repos
<Paddy_EIRE> qaldune, plus they are guite resource heavy
<ferronica> DarthShrine: i am using leopard-icon everything is okay, but COMPUTER and HOME FOLDER  icons i want change  is that possible ??
<DarthShrine> ferronica, Where do you want to change them?
<Oni-Dracula> good morrow everybody! I have an issue with the fglrx drivers hard crashing the kernel when X starts and unfortunately my use of this computer hinges on it being able to use proper dirvers
<ferronica> DarthShrine: AWN DOCK COMPUTER and HOME FOLDER  icons
<raymondjtoth> how i make a Create file called mkdev.sh, and paste in the following
<qaldune> paddy_eire: i just wanted to give it a try,  i don't plan to use it all the time
<qaldune> do you know the name of that app?
<raymondjtoth> im new to this one need helping doing it i have the command for it how i gegt into it to make it
<neo1> .
<DarthShrine> ferronica, You should just be able to right click and select "Change Icon"
<raymondjtoth> im loswt
<raymondjtoth> lost
<Pirate_Hunter> hello back
<Gnea> !fglrx | Oni-Dracula
<INIT_6_> Is there a partitioning program in the gui? I tried a search for partitioner found nothing on the system
<ubotu> Oni-Dracula: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<erUSUL> qaldune: there are lots of "docks" for linux kiba dock etc
<ferronica> DarthShrine: oh yeah :)
<Pirate_Hunter> Bobbob1016: you still around
<raymondjtoth> hi dark how i get into a Create file called mkdev.sh, and paste in the following
<raymondjtoth> to make it i have command
<Gnea> raymondjtoth: what for?
<Paddy_EIRE> qaldune, http://www.gnome-dock.org/trac
<Oni-Dracula> Gnea, I would kindly ask you to not be lazy.  thank you.
<ferronica> DarthShrine: If i wanna to change everywhere then ???
<hayslaptop> anyone here run ubuntu on a laptop in vmware workstation?
<qaldune> thank paddy_eire
<raymondjtoth> gnea im setting up temp for fan dection
<DarthShrine> ferronica, I'm not sure.
<raymondjtoth> and it asked me to go somthing with that
<Gnea> Oni-Dracula: insultations will not acquire you the help that you desire.
<raymondjtoth> what i do to get into it to make it
<Oni-Dracula> Gnea, I'm not an idiot and I do know how to follow instructions.  I *HAVE* properly installed the fglrx drivers.
<raymondjtoth> i have what need to put in it
<raymondjtoth> how i get into it to start making it
<raymondjtoth> gnea
<Gnea> Oni-Dracula: i didn't call you that, and you hadn't pointed out that had done so already.
<Paddy_EIRE> qaldune, gonna try myself :)
<Pirate_Hunter> well his gone how cna I fix my X server cna someone help me out?
<Oni-Dracula> Gnea, you made the mistake of assuming that I hadn't
<Gnea> raymondjtoth: fan detection? can you elaborate?
<raymondjtoth> you know hear from fan
<raymondjtoth> gnea this one
<TeraDyne> Gnea, he said the fglrx drivers were "crashing his kernel when x starts".
<Shaftino> Pirate_Hunter, What be the problem?
<TeraDyne> That usually means he's installed them.
<raymondjtoth> gnea this one CPU temperature, fan speeds and voltages (lm-sensors)
<Gnea> raymondjtoth: ah ok, did you run sensors-detect yet?
<raymondjtoth> gnea i it installed now need to make this
<raymondjtoth> Create file called mkdev.sh, and paste in the following
<erUSUL> raymondjtoth: mkdev.sh is no longer necessary on linux udev should have created the apropiate dev files on boot
<Pirate_Hunter> Shaftino: this morning I followed instruction on how to increase my resoultion using some command and choosing I86 now when I boot to unbuntu is tell me my X sevrer is not configure properly and I cna only work in commad line
<Gnea> Oni-Dracula: sorry, i don't help people who have negative attitudes.  please improve it, otherwise someone else might be able to help you.
<erUSUL> !lm-sensors
<raymondjtoth> gnea how do i start making it i have the command to put in it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lm-sensors - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> !sensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Oni-Dracula> Gnea, it's ok, you seem like you don't have the knowledge i need anyway
<Shaftino> Pirate_Hunter, You just tried reconfiguring your xorg for now? See if you can get it up an runnig?
<raymondjtoth> gnea not yet still setitng it up like sit says to need to make a Create file called mkdev.sh, and paste in the following
<raymondjtoth> site says to
<raymondjtoth> gnea
<Gnea> raymondjtoth: well, forget the site and just run sensors-detect
<raymondjtoth> gnea were did it go to
<Gnea> raymondjtoth: what?
<raymondjtoth> the sensor
<Pirate_Hunter> Shaftino: how cna I do that?
<Shaftino> Pirate_Hunter, run this 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' and follow instructions
<Gnea> raymondjtoth: look - what website are you reading this from?
<raymondjtoth> gnea this one http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Firewall
<Pirate_Hunter> Shaftino: yeh I think thats the command type I was using but what do I configure to, wow you are hitting the nail right on the head...
<xpoint> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Gnea> raymondjtoth: are you sure it's not this one? http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_detect_CPU_temperature.2C_fan_speeds_and_voltages_.28lm-sensors.29
<Shaftino> Pirate_Hunter, Just pick what matches your setup, its not really complicated
<Gnea> raymondjtoth: ok, i see what you're saying now - you need to open a text editor and paste the script into it
<Shaftino> Pirate_Hunter, Read the instructions, then once you done that its easy to just add new resolutions etc...
<Pirate_Hunter> Shaftino: lol you make it sound easy if I knew what matched my setup, I dont even know my graphics card
<Shaftino> Pirate_Hunter, Do you know the brand?
<Shaftino> Pirate_Hunter, Intel/Nvidia/Ati?
<Pirate_Hunter> Shaftino: yeha its a plia Sis intel
<Pirate_Hunter> plain
<Gnea> Intel and SiS are 2 different chipset manufacturers.
<Shaftino> Pirate_Hunter, What Gnea says is right,
<INIT_6_> Does anyone know of a way to setup software raid in the gui?
<Shaftino> Pirate_Hunter, You under windows now? If so check in devices manager, usually find out exactly in there
<raymondjtoth>  gnea that it
<raymondjtoth> how i make what asking for on it
<Pirate_Hunter> Shaftino: it is a sis
<raymondjtoth> gnea
<raymondjtoth> gnea still with me just making sure
<Gnea> raymondjtoth: do you know how to use vi, gedit or nano?
<Gnea> raymondjtoth: yes, be patient.
<Shaftino> Pirate_Hunter, Im sure that uses the 'mesa' driver for X, so when you get asked to chose a graphics driver pick that, let me just check
<Pirate_Hunter> Shaftino@ wheer would I find the graphics acrd on devixce manager
<Shaftino> SiS chipsets use the mesa driver?
<raymondjtoth> not yet gnea but how do i can you walk me throw it
<cyber_brain_mfkg> hi all!is there some gnome program for makeing cd covers???
<alexou> hello, when i run xvinfo -> X-Video Extension version 2.2 screen #0 no adaptors present. I have the driver vesa
<raymondjtoth> and were i put it once save it
<Shaftino> Pirate_Hunter, Its under Graphic adapters i think
<Gnea> raymondjtoth: you need to open a text editor from the applications menu.
<Gnea> do that first
<linuxor> HI, Do some one know witch software was use to make the CBT lessons?
<raymondjtoth> ok and copy gnea what thay got
<raymondjtoth> ?
<Shaftino> Pirate_Hunter, Display Adapters
<Pirate_Hunter> Shaftinono problem will use the mesa driver, give me a sec to boot to ubuntu again, Im currently able only to use one PC and sadly its this one
<Gnea> raymondjtoth: yes, just copy the script to it, then save as mkdev.sh
<Pirate_Hunter> Shaftino: Yeah SiS661FX
<Gnea> raymondjtoth: it should be in either your home directory or Desktop folder
<Dr_willis> mesa? aint heard that term in years
<golfnit_> Hello all, I'm trying triple boot ubuntu (hd0,0), xp (hd0,1) and vista (hd0,3 ?) via grub.  Grub didn't detect Vista (on extended partition), so I made the entry manually.  Currently erron on vista boot: ntldr is missing
<Shaftino> Pirate_Hunter, Well,
<Shaftino> Pirate_Hunter, Write down the reconfigure command,
<raymondjtoth> gnea can you check to make sure
<raymondjtoth> so can put it right
<raymondjtoth> place
<Pirate_Hunter> Shaftino: will boot to ubuntu now hopefully you'll still be on if something does wrong and yea ive printed the reconfig command
<Gnea> raymondjtoth: no, i can't see your screen, you have to help yourself sometimes.
<Dr_willis> golfnit_,  thats a special file used by windows I recall. I THINK you may have to use the windows-restore/boot feature and use the 'fixboot' command. I google for more info however.
<Shaftino> Pirate_Hunter, Mostly, will be choosing the defaults, like 'auto-detect mouse', unless its special hardware, and probably 'generic 104 keyboard'
<raymondjtoth> gnea what folderr am i looking for
<Trini_Man> how do i install compiz Fusion ?
<Gnea> raymondjtoth: it doens't matter, just click on file->save as and you'll see it
<raymondjtoth> gnea says want to save in my name folder is that ok
<golfnit_> Dr_willis; I can boot to the partition if I choose XP at boot, then in the windows boot, choose vista, so the OS is good
<Gnea> raymondjtoth: it won't save anywhere else, so yes
<Trini_Man> how do i install Compiz fusion ?
<leonetix> hi everybody, I want to buy an ipod 80GB (5.5 Generation) , Does anybody know whether there is a problem with using it under linux?
<Gnea> !compiz | Trini_Man
<ubotu> Trini_Man: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<hayslaptop> anyone here run ubuntu on a laptop in vmware workstation?
<leonetix> Trini_Man: http://forums.opencompositing.org/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=131
<Dr_willis> golfnit_,  thats amuseing. :)  may be that the XP boot manager is tweaking some settings.
<Gnea> hayslaptop: what's the problem?
<[1] xdemondogx> hi all
<golfnit_> Dr_willis: ya, not sure myself, it's one problem to be on the extended, but to boot vista seems to be another.  Unfortunally, the extended is where I had to put it.  Have any suggestions beyond going back to google.
<Almindor> hey guys, I got a weird problem with UDP broadcast. I've got a test program to reply to a UDP broadcast, when I test on the same machine it works on my ubuntu 64bit laptop, but doesn't on 32bit desktop (ubuntu same version, feisty). I have no idea why. Neither machine has a firewall. I even see the modem blink on the send (on desktop machine)...
<surviver> can anyone say me what the command was to send mails out of ur console , thought it was 'mail' but doesnt seems to work
<Almindor> anyone know why a machine wouldn't get broadcasts send from itself?
<raymondjtoth> gnea i get this
<Dr_willis> golfnit_,  windows can be annoying. :) at least you do have a way for it to boot. I would guess that XP is somehow 'swapping drives' for the other install  Notice if the drive letters C: D: and so on change?
<raymondjtoth> message
<G4lv4tr0n> Tarz that kernel doesnt work i get kernel panic at startup
<tyrus40be> LCD gives:"VIDEO MODE NOT SUPPORTED H:35.4khz V:86.6hz" after Ubuntu-CD-boot-menu ! Can anyone help me out here?
<raymondjtoth> Make sure you loaded all the kernel drivers you need.
<raymondjtoth> Try sensors-detect to find out which these are.
<surviver> can anyone say me what the command was to send mails out of ur console , thought it was 'mail' but doesnt seems to work
<raymondjtoth> sorry for spaming room
<golfnit_> Dr_willis: now that you talk about that, the drives are swapped bt vista/xp.  Both think they are on the C:
<raymondjtoth> !spam |raymondjtoth
<Gnea> raymondjtoth: you didn't spam
<Gnea> 2 lines isn't spam :)
<mister_roboto> surviver: did u install mail?
<erUSUL> surviver: error msg? have you configured the mta in your machine?
<raymondjtoth> gnea o ok what i do i did this command
<erUSUL> !postfix | surviver
<ubotu> surviver: postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<raymondjtoth> sudo sensors -s
<Dr_willis> golfnit_,  you can 'swap' the drives with grub also. its like some odd x082 x083 option  the 82/83 is some how the bios numbers the drives.
<raymondjtoth> and got that message
<Gnea> raymondjtoth: well, tell me what you did after you copy and pasted the code?
<ffm> How do I make a mount point?
<raymondjtoth> i didnt do nithing came here to see what to do
<Gnea> ffm: mkdir dir/
<golfnit_> Dr_willis: does that have to do with the 'map' command in grub?
<tolaras10> hi
<raymondjtoth> gnea
<hayslaptop> Gnea, trying to figure out how to give it its own IP through the wireless card
<erUSUL> ffm: a mount point is a directory use mkdir or any file manager
<raymondjtoth> gnea what i do
<Dr_willis> golfnit_,  Aha.. Im thinking the old LILO options...
<Dr_willis> golfnit_,  saw this in a menu.lst
<Dr_willis> map (hd0,0) (hd0,4)
<Dr_willis>   map (hd0,4) (hd0,0)
<raymondjtoth> im getting there
<Dr_willis> that seems to be swaping th e2 drives... on this system.. try somthing similer i guess.. good luck. :)
<Gnea> raymondjtoth: this is pointless. just follow the directions on that website.
<Pirate_Hunter> well back
<golfnit_> Dr_willis: trying map command.  Thanks!
<ques> hey all
<raymondjtoth> doing this command sudo sensors -s
<Pirate_Hunter> Shatino: you still around?
<ques> anyone know their way around subversion?
<Gnea> hayslaptop: that's easy, just don't load any linux driver for the wireless card, then have vmware load it and the OS within it should load a driver for it, then you can assign the ip
<mister_roboto> ques:  yes
<raymondjtoth> gnea this point sudo sensors -s
<Pirate_Hunter> Shaftino: ???
<Shaftino> Pirate_Hunter, Aye
<hayslaptop> Gnea, in theory, yes, but there doesn't seem to be a way to do that
<Shaftino> Pirate_Hunter, Any luck?
<Gnea> raymondjtoth: ok, then run sudo sensors
<raymondjtoth> gnea how do i
<Pirate_Hunter> Shaftino: thanx yeah worked like a charmer you hit it right on d dot
<tyrus40be> LCD gives:"VIDEO MODE NOT SUPPORTED H:35.4khz V:86.6hz" after Ubuntu-CD-boot-menu. help?!
<Gnea> hayslaptop: sure there is, what kind of wireless card is it?
<Nutubuntu> In a new installation of Feisty on new disks, Firefox is crashing, and occasionally it takes X with it. Xorg.0.log doesn't seem to have significant errors or warnings (at least, I don't think they are, can pastebin if anyone wants to see them). and I haven't seen anything in a Google search that gets me further toward solving problem. Video is onboard Nvidia 6150.
<Gnea> raymondjtoth: type it and press enter.
<Shaftino> Pirate_Hunter, So ubuntu works ok now?
<ques> mister_roboto: could you tell me how best to setup my repo on server for subversion.
<hayslaptop> Gnea, intel
<Gnea> hayslaptop: usb or pcmcia?
<Pirate_Hunter> Shaftino: yup :-) im using it now
<mister_roboto> ques: for personal use?
<hayslaptop> Gnea, built in
<Shaftino> Pirate_Hunter, Do you still need more resolutions?
<ques> mister_roboto: my files are located in /home/sfprojects/mysite... and i want to be able to edit them from my local machine
<Gnea> hayslaptop: is that a dell?
<hayslaptop> toshiba
<[1] xdemondogx> are there 3 ways too install ubuntu?
<raymondjtoth> gnea cant finde it what the command agen
<Shaftino> Pirate_Hunter, Or they ok?
<Gnea> model #?
<raymondjtoth> didnt do nothing
<Gnea> raymondjtoth: it's on the webpage
<Pirate_Hunter> Shaftino: yup :-( im only able to get 1024x800 which is absurd
<raymondjtoth> i ran it and got this message
<Shaftino> Pirate_Hunter, Okay...
<Gnea> !pastebin | raymondjtoth
<ubotu> raymondjtoth: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Nutubuntu> [1] xdemondogx, there are 3 main flavors, with different window managers, and there are 3 install CDs ... for each, I think
<raymondjtoth> Make sure you loaded all the kernel drivers you need.
<raymondjtoth> Try sensors-detect to find out which these are.
<raymondjtoth> gnea that onhe
<Gnea> raymondjtoth: did you run sensors-detect?
<hayslaptop> Intel Pro Wireless 2200BG
<Shaftino> Pirate_Hunter, Terminal.... 'gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Lundn> how do i log in as root
<hayslaptop> Gnea, it doesn't show up in lspci though
<raymondjtoth> not yet how do i
<[1] xdemondogx> nutubuntu: the prob is my cd drive wont open=/
<hayslaptop> Gnea, inside the guest OS that is
<Gnea> hayslaptop: model # of the toshiba?
<Lundn> so i can change files in etc/apache2
<Pirate_Hunter> Shaftino: will do so give me a sec
<mister_roboto> ques: if it's just for personal use, using "svnserve" is a lot quicker and easier to set up than going through apache.
<Gnea> hayslaptop: you probably just need to blacklist the driver from loading
<Shaftino> Pirate_Hunter, np, give me a shout and ill start then
<Gnea> !blacklist | hayslaptop
<ubotu> hayslaptop: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<raymondjtoth> ok gnea just did
<antanas> Hi, "Failed to load module "Nvidia", what to do ?
<raymondjtoth> ok let me try it agen
<alexou_> hello, when i run xvinfo -> X-Video Extension version 2.2 screen #0 no adaptors present. I have the driver vesa
<Pirate_Hunter> Shaftino: yeah got the txt file showing
<Nutubuntu> [1] xdemondogx, I believe there is also an install available to run from a thumb drive, but I'm not certain that's true. CD drives are inexpensive, can you swap out the failing drive?
<Gnea> raymondjtoth: ok, go through it until it ends and follow any directions at the end
<[1] xdemondogx> well
<troopperi> antanas: what kind of card
<mister_roboto> ques: you create the repository itself by using "svnadmin create <repo name> <repo location>"
<golfnit_> Dr_willis: map set, grub boot error: Error 13: Invalid or unsupported executable format.  I'm going to google, thanks for direction.
<raymondjtoth> gnea same err message comming up
<raymondjtoth> what i do now
<antanas> troopperi: nvidia Geforce Fx5500
<Shaftino> Pirate_Hunter, Umm right at the bottom you see sections like depth with resolutions inside "s?
<Gnea> raymondjtoth: did you run sudo /etc/init.d/module-init-tools
<mister_roboto> ques: sorry, i mean just "svnadmin create <repo name>" where you want it created
<[1] xdemondogx> nutubuntu: it is the E: drive that works for cd's but the system of windows says it works
<hayslaptop> Gnea, not sure what I'm supposed to be doing exactly
<Gnea> !nvidia | antanas
<ubotu> antanas: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<raymondjtoth> let me do that
<raymondjtoth> yes gnea
<Gnea> hayslaptop: you need to find the driver that the intel pro wireless card is using and blacklist it, then reboot the host OS
<Shaftino> Pirate_Hunter, Under the screen section...
<Pirate_Hunter> Shaftino: like depth/ Modes and different resolotuions?
<[1] xdemondogx> athumb drive?
<raymondjtoth> gnea yes same err as showed you
<antanas> ubotu: i can't open it now ;> maybe you could write to me, what to do ? pm
<Shaftino> Pirate_Hunter, yep
<raymondjtoth> what now
<Gnea> hayslaptop: lsmod   will list them
<mister_roboto> ques: you can acccess it locally using a file url. if you wanna use it remotely on another machine, you need to set up a server process that your svn client talks to (like svnserve)
<Gnea> raymondjtoth: then maybe you don't have any sensors
<Shaftino> Pirate_Hunter, Just check your default depth, usually 24?
<hayslaptop> Gnea, what will that accomplish?
<raymondjtoth> ok can i just skip it
<Nutubuntu> [1] xdemondogx, maybe I'm not understanding properly. Will the CD drive tray physically not open to allow you to insert or remove a CD, or is the problem something else?
<raymondjtoth> it showed me what i got
<Gnea> hayslaptop: i've already explained initially.
<Pirate_Hunter> Shaftino: yeha i go up to depth 24 and it is i.e. "4095x4095" "4095x2047" "3967x3903" "2288x1716" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "752x470" "720x400" "640x480"
<troopperi> antanas: have you installed some drivers? nvidia legacy dirvers?
<raymondjtoth> via dose gnea
<Shaftino> Pirate_Hunter, Thats your current list?
<Gnea> hayslaptop: it will prevent the driver from being loaded so that the guest OS can see the card so that IT can load a driver
<hayslaptop> Gnea, the problem is that I don't understand what VMWare is going to do
<Shaftino> Pirate_Hunter, Also, whats your desired resoultion?
<mister_roboto> ques: if you don't know anything at all about svn or how it works, and you never used such a tool, it's really not possible to explain everything in a irc chat. you'll have to do some reading on it. the subversion site has a lot of documentation
<Gnea> raymondjtoth: well, it's obviously not finding any on yours
<[1] xdemondogx> nutubuntu: the rive will not openyes, but IF there where on then sometimes it wont seeit on the drive
<Gnea> hayslaptop: well, i just told you what it's going to do.
<hayslaptop> Gnea, oh, my parent OS is WinXP, so you are saying turn it off there?
<Gnea> hayslaptop: ... yes.
<Pirate_Hunter> Shaftino: i.e. above 102x800 whats the next two?
<raymondjtoth> gnea i did the command sudo -s one and still getting same err i ran what told me to and did it like 3 times befor comming here
<antanas> troopperi: no, sudo apt-get install .... and what then ?
<hayslaptop> Hmm..  So I have to choose between having the wireless in the host or the guest, but not both
<Gnea> hayslaptop: right click on my computer, click on properties, hardware->device manager, open up network adapters, right click on intel pro wireless->disable
<troopperi> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common
<raymondjtoth> gnea will not load into kernal
<raymondjtoth> is what trying to do
<Shaftino> Pirate_Hunter, I couldnt tell you off the top of my head sorry =(
<raymondjtoth> will not do it
<Gnea> raymondjtoth: no no no
<raymondjtoth> with this one
<antanas> troopperi: ok
<raymondjtoth> sudo sensors -s thats what site telling me to do
<hayslaptop> Gnea, I'll give it a shot.  Still was hoping to have both be able to use the wireless networking
<troopperi> antanas: then sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Nutubuntu> [1] xdemondogx, I'm sorry, but I still am not sure I understand. I think you are saying that (a) the CD drive does open and close, and (b) sometimes the CD drive does not detect a CD when one is inserted. Do I have that right?
<Gnea> raymondjtoth: you have to perform the commands in ORDER
<antanas> ok
<Gnea> raymondjtoth: if it doesn't find any sensors, then you don't have any sensors
<raymondjtoth> im at sudo sensors -s that one
<linuxor> HI, what is the best software to record the desktop(screen+sound)? thx
<raymondjtoth> im trying to load them
<Pirate_Hunter> Shaftino: damn so much for only using one PC well theoretically if i wanted to increase the resolution what would I do (i'll check on windows afterwards before making changes)
<[1] xdemondogx> nutbuntu : b is good
<[1] xdemondogx> but a wrong
<raymondjtoth> so how do i fource it so loades
<[1] xdemondogx> it DOESNT open
<raymondjtoth> ok i found stuff
<raymondjtoth> but how a getg it to load
<VENSTER> Can any body tell me, why I can't get IP address from DHCP server under UBUNTU? Windows can get.
<raymondjtoth> its telling me to do that
<Shaftino> Pirate_Hunter, Simply add the resolution first in the list inside " " under the depth 24 section
<antanas> troopperi: nothing.. same error.. couldn't find nvidia module
<Gnea> raymondjtoth: it tells you what to do to load them.
<raymondjtoth> gnea this one Load the modules into kernel with
<Shaftino> Pirate_Hunter, Or just replace the first resolution with the one you want, then save that, and hit control + alt + backspace
<raymondjtoth> sudo sensors -s
<troopperi> antanas: your card have good connection on motherboard?
<antanas> yes
<hayslaptop> is feisty still relatively new, e.g. I should get pretty recent software using it?
<troopperi> antanas: can you get open graphical desktop
<antanas> troopperi: no
<raymondjtoth> gnea what i do now if may ask
<antanas> troopperi: there was another error before
<troopperi> antanas: just second
<Gnea> raymondjtoth: let it go and do something else, it won't work
<Gnea> raymondjtoth: or ask someone else to help
<Shaftino> Pirate_Hunter, Infact the second way, just take the first resolution listed under the 24 depth resolutions, and replace it with your desired inside the "s. then save then ctrl+altx
<troopperi> antanas: you update your system
<raymondjtoth> gnea how i remove it
<Pirate_Hunter> Shaftino: so i should just replace the first resolution "4095x4095" with the one I want? is that all...?
<troopperi> antanas: ?
<Shaftino> Pirate_Hunter, ctrl+alt+backspace*
<Gnea> raymondjtoth: reboot.
<raymondjtoth> ok will get ride of it
<antanas> something, that kernel version isn't same as nvidia kernel or smth like that ;o
<raymondjtoth> might do fan one
<Shaftino> Pirate_Hunter, Just change whats inside the quotation marks yeah
<raymondjtoth> gnea will work
<Shaftino> Pirate_Hunter, Sorry bit poo at explaining =(
<hayslaptop> I guess what I am asking is whether feisty is like 'stable' or 'testing' in debian
<ffm> hayslaptop, It is stable
<[1] xdemondogx> but
<ffm> hayslaptop, Gutsy is testing.
<[1] xdemondogx> the
<Shaftino> hayslaptop, They take a screenshot form the unstable branch for software i believe... but its stable
<Pirate_Hunter> Shaftino: kk will do so but I might just add the one I want that way if I ever get a HD monitor I can use the highest resolution available
<[1] xdemondogx> way to use the thumb drive?
<Shaftino> Pirate_Hunter, Yeah sure
<Nutubuntu> [1] xdemondogx, if the drive does not open and close reliably, and sometimes does not detect a CD, I'd replace the drive if that is possible. However, if you *cannot* replace the drive, look into the possibility of booting the Minimal Install iso image from a thumb drive. I would not try to install from a known-failing CD drive. (Of course that's my opinion; others may have different ones.)
<raymondjtoth> gnea will it remove after reboot since didnt load
<troopperi> antanas: try sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Pirate_Hunter> Shaftino: thanx for your help it was quick, straight to the point and I cna actually follow your steps
* Gnea reminds himself that this isn't a paid position
<Kim^J> Anyone good at X configuring here? I want to use my third screen, but X says this: (WW) VESA: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:2:2:0) found
<linuxor> HI, what is the best software to record the desktop(screen+sound)? thx
<Shaftino> Pirate_Hunter, Its okay pal :)
<[1] xdemondogx> nutubuntu : i dotn get it
<Shaftino> Pirate_Hunter, Glad i could help
<Kim^J> That's the only thing it says about that screen.
<Gnea> raymondjtoth: why don't you just reboot it and find out?
<Kim^J> And it comes no matter how I configure it.
<Nutubuntu> [1] xdemondogx, sorry ... can you be specific? What part doesn't make sense?
<Pirate_Hunter> Shaftino: >:-) hope to see you around I'm gone to finish my work, take care bye
<Shaftino> Pirate_Hunter, Okay, you too cya
<dthacker> Hi, I'm looking for the .pdf of the Official Ubuntu Book.  The link seems to have migrated.  Is it still available?
<krips> hey
<krips> ga
<krips> i need a program for capture video of my desktop
<[1] xdemondogx> nututbuntu this part: sometimes does not detect a CD, I'd replace the drive if that is possible. However, if you *cannot* replace the drive, look into the possibility of booting the Minimal Install iso image from a thumb drive. I would not try to install from a known-failing CD drive. (Of course that's my opinion; others may have different ones.)
<`4aFkA`> How can i see the apt-get programs which i have installed on my ubuntu???
<TeraDyne> krips, try "istanbul" or "recordmydesktop"
<Milux> someone use kvirc?
<troopperi> !synapctic
<krips> TeraDyne ok dude ty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about synapctic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nutubuntu> [1] xdemondogx, if a CD drive sometimes failed to read and sometimes failed to open, I would replace it. If no replacement is available, I would try to install from a different device, a thumb drive. (Here is a rather old article on doing that: http://learn.clemsonlinux.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Install_from_USB_drive)
<troopperi> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<krips> TeraDyne other question i wanna put in my destock my trash icon but i dont know how,,, u can help me about this ?
<ffm> troopperi, in the future, try !synaptic | username
<ffm> !example | troopperi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about example - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ffm> !hi | troopperi (like this)
<ubotu> troopperi (like this): Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<troopperi> ffm: sure
<PFUHN> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180131492317
<PFUHN> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180131493103
<ffm> PFUHN, stop spamming.
<TeraDyne> krips, sorry, but I can't help you there.
<TheFuzzball> hi guys, whenever I try to install any app from source it gives me this config error: configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<TheFuzzball> can someone help me?
<Enselic__> TheFuzzball: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Enselic__> TheFuzzball: the compiler is not installed by default
<[1] xdemondogx> mhmhmmhm
<TheFuzzball> Enoex, "build-essential is already the newest version."
<ice9> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27027/
<Nutubuntu> [1] xdemondogx, the "Minimal" iso image is only about 8MB and will fit on a thumb drive. It requires an Internet connection. (Because it downloads everything from the Internet, it can take a long time to finish.)
<TheFuzzball> Enoex, as iss c++ and gcc
<pr4bh> hi guys, can anyone tell me some good website that catalogs cool apps for ubuntu?
<Enselic__> TheFuzzball: what does which gcc tell you?
<[1] xdemondogx> where
<ice9> need help with this
<[1] xdemondogx> is the "minimal" iso?
<TeraDyne> Anyone know of a good tutorial on making your own version of the Ubuntu LiveCD?
<TheFuzzball> Enselic__, version or what?
<TeraDyne> Like adding and removing programs from it, and so on?
<Enselic__> TeraDyne: www.linuxfromscratch.org
<Nutubuntu> [1] xdemondogx, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Enselic__> TheFuzzball: type   'which gcc'
<Enselic__> in a termiinal
<israfil> weis einer wie ich in den deutschen channel komme?
<TheFuzzball> Enselic__, /usr/bin/gcc and in config.log it said it found gcc
<Enselic__> !de | israfil
<ubotu> israfil: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<israfil> danke
<ice9> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27027/
<ice9> need help with this
<ice9> pls
<Enselic__> TheFuzzball: please paste the entire ./configure output on a pastebin
<TheFuzzball> Enselic__, config.log too?
<[1] xdemondogx> nutubuntu: if i download this they say you need too burn it on a cd
<Enselic__> TheFuzzball: let's start with only stdout output
<TeraDyne> Enselic__, thanks, I'll look there.
<TheFuzzball> Enselic__, cool
<Nutubuntu> [1] xdemondogx, see http://learn.clemsonlinux.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Install_from_USB_drive - it is for an older version but the procedure looks as if it would work
<INIT_6_> getting error:  mdadm: cann't open /dev/sda1: device or resource busy    after running:
<INIT_6_> mdadm create /dev/md0 level=0 raid-devices=4 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1
<ice9> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<antanas> troopperi: nvidia kernel module has 1.0-7184 version, but X module has 1.0-9631 version. How to make them same ?
<TheFuzzball> Enselic__, http://pastebin.com/935241
<INIT_6_> I get that error 4 times one for each drive
<ice9> !esd
<ubotu> esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<Nutubuntu> INIT_6_, is this a new RAID device you have just created?
<ice9> nx uses esd though
<INIT_6_> yes
<INIT_6_> Just ran cfdisk on each drive
<INIT_6_> with 0xFD
<INIT_6_> using doc: http://humandoing.net/past/2007/3/13/software_raid_howto_ubuntu_610/
<Enselic__> TheFuzzball: yeah let's go for config.log too
<Nutubuntu> INIT_6_, cat /proc/mdstat
<rjulien> hi all
<Enselic__> TheFuzzball: please use rafb.net/paste, that site was slow
<Enselic__> !hi | rjulien
<ubotu> rjulien: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<TheFuzzball> Enselic__, kk
<antanas> nvidia kernel module has 1.0-7184 version, but X module has 1.0-9631 version. How to make them same ??
<israfil> also ich kann mit rechtsklick auf die uhr datum und uhrzeit anpassen sonst kein plan bin auch erst bei der instalertion
<TheFuzzball> Enselic__, http://rafb.net/p/9vpMve83.html
<Enselic__> !de | israfil please speak english here,
<ubotu> israfil please speak english here,: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<israfil> test
<INIT_6_> umm, it out puts personalities : [raid0] 
<INIT_6_> md0: active raid0 list my 4 drives and then total size is it done?
<O_o> hello i got a problem, i got my partitions mounted rw but i cant make dir 's on it nor set files on it :s:s anyone?
<[1] xdemondogx> nutubuntu : how do you know if your pc is capable of booting via a USB drive?
<Enselic__> TheFuzzball: what does   which ld   give you?
<TheFuzzball> Enselic__, nothing
<raf256_> ioctl: LOOP_SET_STATUS: Invalid argument, requested cipher or key length (256 bits) not supported by kernel
<Enselic__> TheFuzzball: what does locate ld give you?
<raf256_> how to have kernel with encryptions?
<raf256_> also how to list supported encryptions?
<[1] xdemondogx> nvm
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<Enselic__> TheFuzzball: nevermind
<Enselic__> TheFuzzball: anyway, your problem is that you don't have the linker in your path
<Enselic__> TheFuzzball: maybe not even installed
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb ariks!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic freeza^!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic Daeron!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic miki!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Ne0nlt> nvidia kernel module has 1.0-7184 version, but X module has 1.0-9631 version. How to make them same ??
<TheFuzzball> Enselic__, what package would you suggest installing
<INIT_6_>  Nutubuntu, thanks, it was created I just didn't see it happen.
<Enselic__> TheFuzzball: if you completely uninstall build-essential and thn reinstall it, you should get ld
<Enselic__> TheFuzzball: afaik ld should be in build-essential
<O_o> hello i got a problem, i got my partitions mounted rw but i cant make dir 's on it nor set files on it :s:s anyone?
<TheFuzzball> Enselic__, I already tried uninstalling build-essential
<ques> mister_roboto:
<ques> <ques> i did this: svnadmin create <repo name>" where you want it created
<ques> <ques> my files are in /home/sfprojects/mysite.... and repo is in /home/repos
<ques> <ques> i am not sure i understand what happens when i commit files from my localmachine to server
<ques> <ques> do i need to update /home/sfprojects/mysite? or does that happen automatically
<Gnea> !paste | ques
<ubotu> ques: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<TheFuzzball> Enselic__, let's just say I did and took half my system with it and then reinstalled it again
<_Andrew> O_o: Where are you trying to make a new directory?
<O_o> hello i got a problem, i got my partitions mounted rw but i cant make dir 's on it nor set files on it :s:s anyone?
<O_o> _andrew, in my /media/sda4
<TheFuzzball> Enselic__, I'll give it a go anyway
<Gnea> O_o: as root?
<O_o> gnea, yes :)
<Nutubuntu> INIT_6_, there is another article I found very helpful in creating software RAID: http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html
<Enselic__> TheFuzzball: are you sure you didn't mess up your system? it's really strange that you don't have ld if you previously installed build-essential
<Gnea> O_o: is there enough space left?
<TheFuzzball> Enselic__, I swear I didn't do anything
<supremesonic> /w enselic__
<[SePhIrOtH] > ciao
<supremesonic> /pm enselic__
<O_o> gnea, yes 23 gig free xD , but i did this mount -o rw,remount /media/sda4 (that worked no errors or stuff) but still i cant do anything on it
<troopperi> antanas: try this sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change   Driver "nvidia" to "vesa" and try start x again
<supremesonic> /w Enselic__
<Nutubuntu> [1] xdemondogx, is u nederlander?
<[SePhIrOtH] > Hi
<Enselic__> supremesonic: hello
<Gnea> O_o: that doesn't look right... try like this: mount -n -o remount,rw /media/sda4
<nomic> i've got my wireless modem driver installed it's part of feisty (7.04) - NETGEAR WG111 how do i set it up?
<[1] xdemondogx> [17:55]  <[1] xdemondogx> for installing Ubuntu ya dotn need a SUB stick right?, also there will be 100% gaurantee that your pc can be set to windows again right?
<[1] xdemondogx> [17:55]  <[1] xdemondogx> or MacOS
<Gnea> O_o: is that an external usb hard drive?
<O_o> gnea, no just partition of 1 hdd
<nomic> ok
<nomic> will google it
<Gnea> O_o: right... i was referring to the main device itself
<supremesonic> enselic__ hi
<nomic> anyone here running NETGEAR WG111 wireless USB adapter?
<Gnea> !wireless | nomic
<ubotu> nomic: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<O_o> gnea, nope the mount thing didnt work
<Nutubuntu> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nomic> ty gnea
<supremesonic> enselic__ you got time to help me with some easy math? not explaining but just how to set it up correct on paper
<Gnea> O_o: umount it and mount it again
<Nutubuntu> In a new installation of Feisty on new disks, Firefox is crashing, and occasionally it takes X with it. Xorg.0.log doesn't seem to have significant errors or warnings (at least, I don't think they are, can pastebin if anyone wants to see them). and I haven't seen anything in a Google search that gets me further toward solving problem. Video is onboard Nvidia 6150.
<Enselic__> TheFuzzball: what does sudo apt-get install gcc say?
<O_o> gnea, but it works i can write stuff on it with root in console :s:s ill try
<[SePhIrOtH] > Somebody could help me with Avant Windows Navigator?
<Enselic__> supremesonic: sure, hang on I'll identify myself
<[1] xdemondogx> =O
<|Porsche> is it a good idea to add user group to visudo? and my nonadmin account to it?
<O_o> gnea, umount: /media/sda4 mount disagrees with the fstab
<[1] xdemondogx> [17:55]  <[1] xdemondogx> for installing Ubuntu ya dotn need a SUB stick right?, also there will be 100% gaurantee that your pc can be set to windows again right?
<[1] xdemondogx> [17:55]  <[1] xdemondogx> or MacOS
<[1] xdemondogx> sub = usb
<TheFuzzball> Enselic, gcc is already the newest version.
<scorp123> Hi all
<Gnea> O_o: ah
<rafaweborama> hola
<[1] xdemondogx> yo
<[SePhIrOtH] > SOMEBODY COULD HELP ME WITH AVANT WINDOWS NAVIGATOR??????????????'
<[SePhIrOtH] > ._.
<Shaftino> [1] xdemondogx, Do you want to know that? :S
<Gnea> !offtopic | [SePhIrOtH] 
<ubotu> [SePhIrOtH] : #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Enselic> TheFuzzball: try to completely uninstall gcc
<Nutubuntu> !capslock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about capslock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Enselic> TheFuzzball: with synaptic
<[1] xdemondogx> shaftino: yea wy wold i ask it?
<Jack_Sparrow> xdemon if that is your question.. the answer is yes
<troopperi> antanas: get worked?
<antanas> troopperi: no
<Shaftino> [1] xdemondogx, Well lets say, from my experience, I have never had a problem swtiching back to windows from any linux distribution soo, you should be fine
<[SePhIrOtH] > !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<troopperi> antanas: try this sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change   Driver "nvidia" to "vesa" and try start x again
<Enselic> TheFuzzball: or wait, doesn't matter, ld is not part of that pacakge
<antanas> ok
<O_o> gnea, it s kind of weird i just reinstalled linux i had it like 5 weeks ago and i could easly mount umount stuff ....
<[1] xdemondogx> shaftino: i am so noob so ya really think so?:p
<Jack_Sparrow> [SePhIrOtH] :  All caps send you to the back of the line for help
<TheFuzzball> Enselic, lol, too late
<Shaftino> [1] xdemondogx, Yes
<[1] xdemondogx> ok
<Shaftino> [1] xdemondogx, As long as you got a windows/mac cd
<Enselic> TheFuzzball: sudo apt-get install binutils
<Enselic> TheFuzzball: that's where the linker is
<[1] xdemondogx> shaft: i mean boot via a usb drive
<Gnea> O_o: i would remove the device physically, make sure that fstab doesn't have any entries, then plug it back in
<Cheap_Trick> hello guys
<loopin> Hello I installed ubuntu and now I cant boot into Windows (theres no option in menu) plz how can I get into windows
<O_o> gnea, its an intern one? right?
<name642> man i love ubuntu, i installed it thursday
<TheFuzzball> Enselic, binutils is already the newest version.
<Gnea> O_o: errrr, make sure that fstab doesn't have any entries FOR the device
<Cheap_Trick> can you help me plz? how can I install ubuntu from a pen drive?
<Gnea> O_o: you're kidding, right?
<TheFuzzball> Enselic, you want me to reinstall?
<O_o> gnea, no ? :s:s
<Shaftino> [1] xdemondogx, Well thats still fine, you will always be bale to get back into windows/mac by simply installing them over ubntu
<taigeR_> sup
<Gnea> O_o: then why is it /media ?
<Cheap_Trick> my cd unit is out of order so I only got my usb device
<[1] xdemondogx> shaftino : bale?
<Shaftino> [1] xdemondogx, able**
<O_o> gnea, they said to me like mzz 50 minutes ago here :D
<name642> will your bios mount a usb device to boot?
<Cheap_Trick> yes
<Gnea> O_o: ooookay
<_Andrew> Cheap_Trick: You mean you have no CD drive?
<Antanas> troopperi, it works with vesa
<Cheap_Trick> andrew: yes, it won't read anymore
<troopperi> Antanas: you get your x started now?
<Antanas> yes
<Nutubuntu> [1] xdemondogx, Cheap_Trick here is a rather old article on doing that: http://learn.clemsonlinux.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Install_from_USB_drive)
<Enselic> TheFuzzball: yeah, completely uninstall and reinstall
<Antanas> but why nvidia doesn't work :/
<taigeR_> good
<O_o> gnea, ill just fast explain, i got 1st hdd of 300 gig hes parted in partitions one of them is 23 gig and wand to make this rw compatibel hes name : sda4
<_Andrew> Cheap_Trick: You could try the Window Ubuntu Beta installer
<troopperi> Antanas: try install automatix and let it install nvidia drivers
<Enselic> TheFuzzball: we're doing risky things though, so proceed on you own risk :)
<Cheap_Trick> andrew: I don't use windows
<Antanas> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Gnea> O_o: okay, what filesystem is sda4 formatted with?
<Nutubuntu> Oops ... [1] xdemondogx that was my mistake; not meant for you ... sorry
<O_o> gnea, primary ext3
<nickste> how do I run a script in ubuntu?
<TheFuzzball> Enselic, it's ok, I can usuallu fix it with a sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop :)
<Gnea> O_o: ok, unmounted sda4?
<Enselic> TheFuzzball: :d
<raymondjtoth> gnea i install gkrell like site says
<name642> cheap: you tried already just laying the iso onto the usb key and going for it?
<Gnea> O_o: then run: e2fsck /dev/sda4
<Gnea> O_o: but NOT while it is mounted !
<Cheap_Trick> andrew: I'm tyoing from another computer  which has ubuntu, i downleaded the last ubuntu version and i want to install it in a pen drive so as to install it in my laptop
<O_o> gnea, oke lol but he gives this error when i try to do that :s
<raymondjtoth> and turned on plug in delli8k
<Gnea> O_o: what is :s?
<O_o> gnea, oke np got it ill try
<Gnea> ok
<raymondjtoth> and in usd do i want gnea the f or c
<raymondjtoth> and how i configer it for fan and suff on e1505 dell
<O_o> gnea, oke done
<Gnea> raymondjtoth: that depends what you understand better: fahrenheit or celcius
<O_o> gnea, sonthing about clean and files and block :D
<nickste> how do I run a script in ubuntu?
<Nutubuntu> Cheap_Trick, here is a rather old article on doing that: http://learn.clemsonlinux.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Install_from_USB_drive The distro is out of date but the procedure reads as if it would work
<|Porsche> how do i edit my visudo so that it asks for a password everytime?
<raymondjtoth> gnea im in usa so what recomend
<[1] xdemondogx> nutbuntu: yea
<raymondjtoth> when i moved over to f fan will not shut off
<[1] xdemondogx> but i am scared how am i gonan install windows over ubuntu?
<Cheap_Trick> nutununtu: I'll take a look at it, thanks
<Gnea> raymondjtoth: i'm in usa too, but i prefer c, it's more precise
<raymondjtoth> gnea will it still turn on and off the fan
<LuisBG> how is HFS+ support in ubuntu? stable read and write? can be used for valuable data?
<raymondjtoth> ?
<Gnea> raymondjtoth: that has nothing to do with it
<Gnea> O_o: very good :)
<raymondjtoth> welkl when i moved it over to f my fan woulnt shou off
<raymondjtoth> shout off
<O_o> gnea, mount it back?
<ice9> does anyone use nx herer
<raymondjtoth> just like it was stuck on
<Gnea> raymondjtoth: you must be reading it wrong
<ice9> freenx server
<Gnea> O_o: yeah
<raymondjtoth> automic fan
<name642> is there anything i should know before i quit using windows all together? vista was so depressing, 400mb of ram commited all the time for nothing
<raymondjtoth> on it
<O_o> gnea, done ...
<name642> i dont really want data loss or anything.  my stuff is all on my desktop
<Gnea> O_o: ok, now cat /proc/mounts  is it ro or rw?
<bugsbang> hello
<raymondjtoth> gnea i did what it says on site you shpowed me for dell stuff
<Enselic> TheFuzzball: how did it go?
<name642> ~400 gb or so on ntfs volumes
<Daveyboy> is there a ubuntu server specific channel?
<Dante123> Hi All....is there a decent open souce slideshow creator that allows basic effects and audio to accompany slides?
<Gnea> name642: back it up onto cds or dvds first
<raymondjtoth> so gean the default stuff is ok with it
<raymondjtoth> for my dell e1505 notebook
<TheFuzzball> Enselic, it's still doing it, it has to do it for gcc too, cause' I removed that first
<raf256_> Dante123: hmm perhaps openoffice
<O_o> gnea, /dev/disk/by-uuid/ab6cd215-4f2a-4407-b52b-dcb6940ae2c1 /media/sda4 ext3 rw,data=ordered 0 0
<Shaftino> I followed every guide I could find to get Sound Jucier to rip in mp3...with no luck :(, I have all the required lame stuff installed, but still nothing, any suggestions?
<Enselic> Dante123: I *think* F-spot have nice slideshow creating facilities
<raf256_> O_o: cool nick
<Gnea> O_o: looks good, see if you can write to it now
<O_o> raf256_, xD
<O_o> gnea, nope :s:s only can write when do sudo mkdir or stuff like that in console
<Dante123> Enselic....does it allow you to put music with slideshow
<raymondjtoth> gnea is the default stuff ok with my dell e1505 notebook
<^NighT^WalkeR^> anyone know how to create a "database" in mysql (not talking about typing "CREATE  database <database>")
<raymondjtoth> in it
<Gnea> raymondjtoth: read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2900232
<Enselic> Dante123: do you want to be able to export it in some way? otherwise just have music playing in the background
<Dante123> I need to export it so that it can run on Windoze.....unfortunately
<hayslaptop> does totem have x264 support in ubuntu?
<O_o> gnea, i can see why they say /media/ ..  cause its mount point :D
<TheFuzzball> Enselic, it's downloading at 18k/s so it will be a while :)
<Enselic> TheFuzzball: for installing binutils?
<francisco> hi
<name642> so can anyone help me understand why my usb hard drive wont work?
<Enselic> !hi | francisco
<francisco> have you used ntfs-3g?
<ubotu> francisco: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<TheFuzzball> Enselic, and gcc and c++
<francisco> thanks
<Dante123> I need to put pictures with audio and then export it all together to show on Windoze machine.....unfortunately........but I would like to use a linux app to do this rather than Windows MovieMaker
<name642> i cant even get a disk label on it
<Enselic> TheFuzzball: ok    keep me updated, this is an interesting problem :)
<TheFuzzball> Enselic, :)
<johnny> hi folks, i seem to have two  instances of wpa_supplicant startup scripts in /etc/networks/if-{up,preup}.d
<johnny> pretty sure that is incorrect
<autoditac> hi. i want pmount-hal to mount my usb harddrive with the exec flag. i've written a proper fdi file and put it to /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-exec.fdi, but it still gets mounted noexec. if i mount it by hand with pmount-hal -e it gets mounted properly. what's the problem here?
<SinnerG> anyone know how to disable the sticky keys feature @ gnome ? (aka so I dont get the dialog after pressing shift 5 times)
<Shaftino> SinnerG, System-->Preferences-->keyboard
<Shaftino> SinnerG, Actually.... System--Pref-->Access-->keyboard
<raymondjtoth> gnea should i go to dell for the setting of the heat
<darwich> How do i deaktivate my " CTRL + ALT + BACKSPACE " ???????????
<Gnea> raymondjtoth: they won't know what to do with it
<raymondjtoth> gean should i leave the deafult
<SinnerG> I disabled it in there
<Gnea> raymondjtoth: someone else might be able to help you
<SinnerG> still I get the dialog after pressing shift 5 times
<raymondjtoth> any ood with here good with gkrellm
<raymondjtoth> any one i mean
<jrib> darwich: do you know how to edit your xorg.conf?
<TheFuzzball> Enselic, It fixed it!
<[1] xdemondogx> if ya didnt like ubuntuand ya want to step over to win or mac how ya gonna install it(- if ya used the usb drive for insatlling ubuntu)
<raymondjtoth> any inb channel good with gkrellm program for dell
<databus> I'm having problems building Perl modules from CPAN.  I get missing library files as well as "invalid type of argument 'unary *'  I've just loaded Fedora and it worked fine.  any ideas?
<Enselic> TheFuzzball: great, congratz :)
<raymondjtoth> ?
<Enselic> TheFuzzball: something must have been messed up with dependencies
<Gnea> [1] xdemondogx: did you try any other linux distros?
<Enselic> TheFuzzball: do you use dpkg?
<[1] xdemondogx> distros?
<darwich> jrib: In a way yes ..
<Gnea> distributions
<Enselic> !distro | [1] xdemondogx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about distro - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheFuzzball> Enselic, I used aptitude
<raymondjtoth> im sad now onw know gkrellm :(
<Shaftino> [1] xdemondogx, Like i said, you usually have a windows/mac cd with your pc
<Enselic> TheFuzzball: good, cause using dpkg directly is not good
<jrib> darwich: you want to add the "DontZap" option, see  man xorg.conf
<supremesonic> !distro
<Shaftino> [1] xdemondogx, You just boot from that, and install from there
<hellogoodbye> can anyone recomend any command line utilities for generating public key pairs and encrypting using them?
<TheFuzzball> Enselic, I only use dpkg for .deb files
<FerrariD> Good afternoon! :D
<supremesonic> !distributions
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<[1] xdemondogx> shaft: my cd drive dont doesnt work
<raymondjtoth> hi frerrarid
<troopperi> !easyubuntu
<TheFuzzball> Enselic, apt-get and aptitude for everything else
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<TheFuzzball> Enselic, anyway I've fixed it now, so cya
<Enselic> TheFuzzball: ciao
<darwich> jrib> can you explain more _
<TheFuzzball> Enselic, thanks for your help
<Enselic> TheFuzzball: my pleasure
<Gnea> [1] xdemondogx: no cd drive? no windows
<Shaftino> [1] xdemondogx, Ummm well, I dont actually think theres an easy way to install windows without a cd drive, unless you have some sort of restore function on your hard drive
<raymondjtoth> jrib you good with grellm for dell
<Gnea> [1] xdemondogx: try www.distrowatch.org there might be a better distro for you
<Shaftino> [1] xdemondogx, Easiest thing to do, would just partition your Hard drive to leave windows on there, try ubuntu, if you dont like it you simply delete the partitions
<Shaftino> !dualboot > [1] xdemondogx
<jrib> darwich: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xorg.conf search for "DontZap" on that page.  You need that same line (in the ServerFlags section) in your xorg.conf.  But you should uncomment it.  Remember, only that one line is needed and you probably need to create the ServerFlags section
<raymondjtoth> jrib any good with gkrellm \for dell
<raymondjtoth> ?
<jrib> raymondjtoth: not really
<Gnea> Shaftino: read what he said: he has no cd drive, and windows isn't there, which means he can't reinstall windows until he gets a new drive, but he wants to replace ubuntu in the meantime
<cafe_> hi all!
<darwich> jrib> : ill try
<FerrariD> :) I have a weird project I'd like to do... A small linux box, with a webcam. What do you guys suggest? The CPU is very low power (MHz proc) thx
<jrib> raymondjtoth: it's best to ask the channel a specific question
<raymondjtoth> need help setting up gkrellm any one good with it?
<Shaftino> Gnea, I know, I was just making a suggestion pal
<raymondjtoth> its foe dell
<jrib> darwich: you can pastebin your xorg.conf when you are done and I will review it if you want
<raymondjtoth> foe=for
<Shaftino> Gnea, Ohhh stupid me
<cafe_> how can i mount an iso image to a virtual drive?
<johnny> what's the best way to enable more verbose output from networkmanager/wpasupplicant ?
<Shaftino> Gnea, Didnt read properly
<darwich> jrib : do i have to delete that line ?
<jrib> !iso > cafe_ (see the private message from ubotu)
* Shaftino slaps himself....very HARD
<Gnea> Shaftino: it's beer o' clock :)
<cafe_> cheers!!
<jrib> darwich: ?  no, you shouldn't have the line... you need to add it to *your* xorg.conf
<darwich> jrib: i dont really understand ? :/
<jrib> darwich: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<FerrariD> Or rather, what's the "lightest" ubuntu I can get? No GUI needed
<FerrariD> ?
<FerrariD> :)
<Gnea> FerrariD: how 'light' do you need it to be? :)
<Gnea> FerrariD: the server version is usually pretty less GUIfied
<jrib> !minimal > FerrariD (see the private message from ubotu)
<Gnea> oooh nice
<Jun> Hi Gnea...
<Gnea> Hi.
<Jun> How are you...
<HiP_P> anyone else having trouble logging in to google talk using gaim today?
<Gnea> Jun: fine, what's your real question?
<Gnea> HiP_P: have you tried pidgin?
<HiP_P> nop.... gaim logs in but some reason it isnt today
<cafe_> guys, i just installed google earth, but it runs very slow and eats 50% of my cpu. anyone having this trouble???
<mister_roboto> ques: you still there?
<carlosfs> Hi. I've just installed Ubuntu Studio, from Feisty, and.. when i login into "lowlatency" in grub, my wireless connection fails.. when i login into generic it's works well... Does anyone knows what it means?
<HiP_P> ill give pidgin a go
<Gnea> cafe_: works fine here, what are your system stats? cpu/ram/video card/etc?
<mister_roboto> cafe_: sounds like you don't have 3d acceleration enabled :)
<Jun> Gnea: Is there any question and aswer portion here. It's my firs tiem in this channel. Sorry.
<darwich> Eeeh
<concept10> carlesoriol, that may mean that your wireless chipset isnt compiled into that kernel or included as a module
<Shaftino> Jun, Just ask away, someone will answer if they know :)
<hylje> carlosfs: the wifi driver is incompatible with lowlatency, it appears
<cafe_> P4 3.2ghz HT/1GB/Radeon 9800XT 256mb
<concept10> carlosfs, ^^^
<Jun> Is there any question and answer portion here. It's my first time in this channel...
<Shaftino> Jun, Just ask away, someone will answer if they know :)
<darwich> Who was the guy who helped me 2 minutes ago ? -.-'
<Gnea> Jun: ah, well welcome to #ubuntu. around here it's pretty cut and dry - just ask your question and don't ask to ask a question, that'll only make people mad - get straight to the point
<carlosfs> hylje: but.. what means "lowwlatency" ?
<cafe_> it runs perfectly on another SO
<hylje> carlosfs: a specialty kernel
<Gnea> Jun: and don't repeat your question until after 20 minutes if no one answers right away.
<hylje> carlosfs: which is built differently, with special patches and parameters
<darwich> Who was the guy who helped me 2 minutes ago ? -.-'
<cafe_> mister_roboto, how do i check/enable 3d acceleration?
<Gnea> Jun: have fun and good luck :)
<jrib> darwich: ?
<databus> can I turn off the system messages? (entered the room / let the room )?? I doesn't seem to be an option in Pidgin.
<darwich> jrib: what was the channel name ?P
<jrib> darwich: #ubuntu-classroom
<iqon> i've changed the preference in "removable drives and media preferences" to a program other than gthumb, but attaching a camera still opens gthumb, is there something else i should be doing?
<hylje> carlosfs: such kernels may break some drivers, particularly proprietary
<mister_roboto> cafe_: you'll need a video driver that can do it for your card
<Jun> Gnea: It seem like we have wonderful people in this channel. Thank you for your support...
<pham> If nvidia drivers are installed, sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Jun> I'm from the Philippines. First time in this channel..
<carlosfs> hylje: oww.. and how can i change grub to generic be default?
<cafe_> so i should try to install an ati drive (as im using the "default" one), right?
<mister_roboto> !nvidia | cafe_
<ubotu> cafe_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<silver62> my pan news readers doesn't start anymore
<HiP_P> ah guess pidgin isnt in the package server for this old version (Dapper Drake)
<Cenobyte> Has anyone managed to get ubuntu working with a 680i motherboard?
<cafe_> cheers!!
<lufis> Quick before i go blind... how do i change screen resolution in kde?
<hylje> carlosfs: i dont remember out of hand, but you need to touch some text files
<Gnea> Jun: you're welcome! take your time and let us know if you have any issues with ubuntu that we can help you out with.
<HiP_P> cheers anyway gnea
<carlosfs> hylje: ok thanks.. i'll look for this.. thanks a lot
<Jun> Gnea: I have a nvidia gfoce 2 mx 100 installed in my pc. It displays some kind of linear traces in the screen, Is there any problem with the my vga.
<concept10> heh.  Ubuntu: Makes even the hardest debian-zealot soft.  ahem, Gnea, oh, excuse me
<Cenobyte> When I start Ubuntu (liveCD or otherwise), as soon as X.org tries to enter graphics mode, the monitor goes into power save mode and nothing will display (obviously).  The startup sound plays, and there is disk activity which would indicate the system did not simply freeze.
<Cenobyte> I've checked the resolutions and screen settings and they appear to be correct.
<Dr_willis> Cenobyte,  this a CRT or LCD monitor?
<Gnea> concept10: whatever you say
<Cenobyte> I've never gotten any linux install to work in graphics mode on this system
<Enselic> Cenobyte: what happends if you start in Safe graphics mode?
<Cenobyte> Same thing
<wols_> concept10: there are a few "harder" debian zealots here
<concept10> whoa!
<wols_> Cenobyte: what videocard?
<Shaftino> Cenobyte, What card?
<Cenobyte> ATI radeon X1800XT
<Gnea> Jun: you maybe using the open source video driver "nv" is causing it
<wols_> Cenobyte: what videocard driver?
<Gnea> !nvidia | Jun
<ubotu> Jun: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<FerrariD> <jrib>, thanks! I'm going to see if I download that now.
<Cenobyte> Ubuntu apparently installes the vesa driver by default, but I've tried the included radeon driver as well with no luck.
<Gnea> Jun: there should be a legacy nvidia driver that you can use for it
<pham> For some strange reason, disabling the splash and/or booting with verbose solved the same issua with a rare ati card
<wols_> Cenobyte: that won't work. you can choose between vesa or fglrx
<Dr_willis> framebuffer was causing issues eh?
<wols_> !ati | Cenobyte
<ubotu> Cenobyte: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<israfil> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Cenobyte> Ok.. sounds like a plan, I'll give it a try
<Cenobyte> But it seems like it should work in vesa mode at least.
<alvargonzalez> arcor?
<taa> i've both kdm and gdm installed (i've installed kde on ubuntu), is it possible to switch between kdm and gdm without deleting one to make the other working ?
<Jun> Gnea: So it is the video card and the driver. there is no problem with the other sources such as monitor, mother board, etc..
<taa> i mean, my default manager is kdm atm, is it possible to make gdm default without uninstalling kdm ?
<Bassetts> i just installed gutsy on another partition to test, how do I make grub use the previous grub install on sda3 ?
<mage> taa: thats just the login manager, dont need to switch back and forth to change between kde and gnome
<Dr_willis> taa,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<Cenobyte> Thanks for your help, I will try the fglrx drivers.
<alvargonzalez> taa: you can select the predetermined window manager when you start session
<Gnea> Jun: well we're a software support channel, if the software doesn't work then go after the hardware
<taa> alvargonzalezo so if i start gnome alvargonzalezok
<taa> oops
<taa> alvargonzalez ok ty
<maximal_> taa: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm if you want to switch back to gdm (but there is no real need to)
<concept10> taa, you can change out almost anything you want in linux
<Dr_willis> taa,  the kdm/gdm login managers. have a menu to select what desktop to use.
<Dr_willis> taa,  so it depends on what you are really asking. :)
<kmasta> i was trying to upgrade to fiesty and I got an error message saying that it couldn't fetch somehting
<mage> well that helps ;)
<vox754> kmasta, which one of the 1245 packages you couldn't fetch?
<kmasta> vox754 hold on let me check
<Bassetts> i just installed gutsy on another partition to test, how do I make grub use the previous grub install on sda3 ?
<francisco> is it true that gutsy has beryl by default?
<kazol> How do I edit a text file in terminal?
<vox754> Bassetts, explain yourself
<gnychis> what are the java plugins i can install for mozilla firefox?  The j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin freezes when trying to upload pictures to facebook... i was wondering if there is another one i can try
<kmasta> vox754, Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-security/main/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<kmasta> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-security/main/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<vox754> kazol, "nano <file>"
<Dr_willis> kazol,  vi, vim, mcedit, nano, pico, dozens of editors ya can use
<maximal_> kazol:  vi filename
<Shaftino> francisco, They are aiming to do that yes, but instead with compfusion or whatever its called
<Bassetts> vox754, i just installed gutsy, and now the grub on the gutsy partition is being used, but i want the grub on the feisty partition to be used
<kazol> Dr_willis, maximal_: vi is impossible for me to use. I just don't get it how it's done. I can't even exit the app.
<Shaftino> francisco, The new program from the merge of compiz+beryl
<vox754> Dr_willis, let's stick with nano and vim. No need to mention others.
<xdemondogx> Boo
<kazol> vox754: Is vim easier to use than vi?
<maximal_> kazol: vi takes a little learning but is on just about every unix
<Dr_willis> kazol,  easier? no. its a improved vi.
<vox754> kazol, no. Use nano instead. Remember to use the control key.
<kazol> maximal_: How do I exit vim?
<francisco> thanks shaftino
<mage> vim lets you use the arrow keys and stuffs
<darwich> Can anybody help me change my " CTRL + ALT + BACKSPACE " keyes
<Dr_willis> !info vi-tutor
<ubotu> Package vi-tutor does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<maximal_> kazol: type :wq
<Dr_willis> Hmm.
<kazol> maximal_: where?
<maximal_> kazol: w=write q=quit
<maximal_> kazol: type escape to get to command mode first
<vox754> kazol, yes, most vim commands are activated by pressing the : key and then words
<databus> is there a way to disable IRC system messages? (left the room, entered the room)?
<Dr_willis> kazol,  thers a  vimtutor  command - that is a introduction to vi. (vi is worth learning)
<mage> databus probably irc client specifiy
<mage> specific I mean
<kane77> how can i connect to cisco router from  ubuntu? windows has the hyperterminal...
<kazol> maximal_: Still not quitting. It gives me error msgs.
<Dr_willis> kazol,  hit escape, then :wq
<databus> I thought so, but I'm surprised I don't see on in Gaim/Pidgin
<maximal_> kazol: what errors?
<mage> kane77 like minicom or telnet?
<kmasta> what does this error mean when I'm tyring to upgrade to fiesty Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-security/main/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<kmasta>  Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-security/main/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<vox754> Bassetts, Do you two /boot partitions/directories for each of your installations?
<kane77> mage, i know about telnet, but I mean the com port...
<maximal_> kazol: type :q! to quite without saving
<darwich> Can anybody help me change my " CTRL + ALT + BACKSPACE " keyes
<kazol> Dr_willis: Esc. does not work, only :
<mage> kane77 I last used minicom to do that, but maybe theres better
<Jun> Gnea, Yes it is Nvia, I lookd up to to the link you psted it says that nvicia gforce ms 100/200 legacy GPUs are no longer supported in the unified driver. These GPUs will continue to be maintained through the special legacy NVIDIA GPU driver releases. What is this all about...
<Bassetts> vox, sda3 has grub on it and so does sda5, sda3 is feisty and sda5 is gutsy, i want grub on sda3 to be used
<maximal_> kazol: did you try to write to a read onlyfile?
<kazol> maximal_: Now that worked. thx
<Dr_willis> kazol,  you are lacking basic vi info. Escape gets you out of any modes you are in, then the : key enters command line, wq then writes/quits
<qnyc> kane77, there is gtkterm for serial port
<concept10> Darklock, what would you want it do instead?
<kane77> qnyc, mage, thx
<Dr_willis> kazol,  esc :q!  or Q! should force quit. Not saving changes
<disposable> gnychis, simply install sun java jre and it will work with firefox
<kazol> Dr_willis: When I call "wq" it says "No file name"
<concept10> darwich, what would you want it do instead?
<databus> /sysmsg
<Dr_willis> kazol,  then use w somefilename
<Dr_willis> then quit.. Logical eh? :)
<vox754> Bassetts, How do you know you have "two grubs" ?  Are there two grub directories?
<Dr_willis> unless of course the fileis useless.. then  the Force quit to just quit.
<kazol> ok it works now. Thx
<Bassetts> vox754, well i know gutsy installed grub, and there are directories for it on sda3 and sda5
<darwich> concept10 : Something else ..
<Rug> darwich: Question about your Nick;  Inspired by the movie "Enemy Mine"?
<vox754> Dr_willis, why would you use "vi" instead of "vim"?
<darwich> Rug: No .. that my last name :D
<Dr_willis> vox754,  when you install vim. it makes a 'vi' command/alias..  so in fact you proberly ARE using vim
<Rug> darwich: ahh ok
<Dr_willis> vox754,  some mini disrtos have a minimal vi installed
<darwich> Rug: Hehe =)
<Rug> darwich: do you know the movie?
<darwich> Rug: Nope .. never heard about it before /:
<Rug> It's a deecent movie with Louis Gosset Jr.  Sci-Fi
<Kubuntu> How do I configure Mysql??
<vox754> Bassetts, so you have like two root directories /  one for feisty and the other one for gutsy?
<maximal_> Dr_willis: my default vi is vim.tiny
<Bassetts> vox754, yes they have their own partitions
<Rug> Kubuntu: use phpmyadmin, it's a great tool
<Dr_willis> maximal_,  yep. thats how ubuntu does it. First thing I do is install the full vim
<vox754> Bassetts, and each one has a /boot directory?
<Bassetts> yes
<maximal_> Dr_willis: the nice thing with vi is that it always seems to point to something :)
<Kubuntu> But I don't know the username/passowrd!
<Rug> Kubuntu: why not?
<armyriad> How do I compress something into a tar.gz archive?
<tarzeau> armyriad: tar czf the.tar.gz /etc
<tarzeau> armyriad: or just somedir-1.0
<armyriad> Ok, thanks.
<Kubuntu> I never knew the password
<vox754> Bassetts, I suggest you read "man grub-install", and I'll give you a few tips.
<Kubuntu> I can't even remember installiing mysql
<Bassetts> vox754, --root-directory=/boot /dev/sda3 ??
<Rug> Kubuntu: have you read the Docs for using Mysql?
<Kubuntu> No
<Rug> RTFM
<Kubuntu> Where is it?
<kmasta> how do I mannually the repos I download from?
<tarzeau> Rug: rtfm is forbidden here
<qnyc> kmasta, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/
<vox754> Bassetts, First you need to make sure the current Feisty is the one mounted. The "device" referenced is /dev/sda  without partition, that is the Master Boot record.
<INIT_6_> what is the best way to capture some errors when I run fsck? I tried to > error.log  but didn't work
<Bassetts> vox754, i am in fiesty
<Escapation> Heya, Can somebody help me preparing my installation needs for Ubuntu on an old Apple Imac (G3)
<tarzeau> INIT_6_: it didn't work? what happened? also redirect stderr?
<DanaG> Does anybody know how to get Amarok to run specific scripts at startup?
<INIT_6_> it output fsck and the version. gave me a error on the screen saying need terminal for inertactive repair
<mindtzar> The installer from the latest Ubuntu download is having problems reformating the HDD running, it keeps telling me that it cant unmount it. and just before it does open it in the file explorer
<Rug> DanaG: there should be an option to "run at startup" in the script manager
<mindtzar> i trued manually unmounting it beforehand but no luck
<mindtzar> its worth noting the HDD is set to slave
<Dr_willis> Escapation,  bigest issue i have with my imacDV is getting the cd to boot. had to go to the firmware and tweak somthing to get it to work
<KillerBeeFoo> DCC SEND 1234567891011121314
<INIT_6_> tarzeau when you say redirect stderr? meaning what?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b janngot!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [+b aem!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* aem was kicked off #ubuntu by PriceChild (Please follow instructions in topic to fix router exploit.)
<NET||abuse> hmm, I was just interested in trying out the new compiz-fusion there,, just had a little issue with the instructions over on the forums,, they say to apt-get remove compiz-core desktop-effects  ,, but even just desktop-effects on it's own with either apt-get or aptitude tries to remove ubuntu-desktop.. and that's something i REALLY don't think i should do :) anyone else know why this is happening or what i should try?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b kprofthreat!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<vox754> Bassetts, grub should be able to boot without problems any os. Probably you just need a proper "menu.lst" listing both oses. You could "update-grub" and "grub-install", but maybe copying your old menu.lst to the gusty /boot/grub may solve it.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b logan_koester!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* logan_koester was kicked off #ubuntu by PriceChild (Please follow instructions in topic to fix router exploit.)
<tarzeau> INIT_6_: if you got bash just use &> somefile
* mode/#ubuntu [+b forsaken!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<e3yhw45yerhg4yer> how do I install mysql?
* forsaken was kicked off #ubuntu by PriceChild (Please follow instructions in topic to fix router exploit.)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<NET||abuse> e3yhw45yerhg4yer, sudo aptitude install mysql5
<Bassetts> vox754, thanks
<Jun> Gnea: Is it a better idea to change my vga to a newer version or any other brand?
<cyberg7358> My Pan News reader has crashed on my last two Installation. It will not run after I restart the machine and after reinstallation.
<tarzeau> Jun: nvidia?
<e3yhw45yerhg4yer> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "mysql5"
<tarzeau> cyberg7358: maybe it's got some lockfiles left over?
<NET||abuse> cyberg7358, run the reader from command then have a look at what output comes out..
<DanaG> I don't see "run at startup".
<DanaG> If it's just that it's missing in Gutsy, I'll file a bug.
<NET||abuse> e3yhw45yerhg4yer, sorry, mysql-server-5.0
<cyberg7358> Thanks
<NET||abuse> DanaG, where are you looking for startup?
<Jun> tarzeau: Yes nvidia geforce 2 mx 100/200. displays line traces in my screen...
<nomic> it's right for your wireless to show up on wlan0 yes?
<Dr_willis> cyberg7358,  Pan has always seemed to be a little flakey.. not sure why. :(
<NET||abuse> nomic, yes, that's normal.. what chipset are you on?
<DanaG> In script manager.
<NET||abuse> nomic, run lspci and find the wifi card..
<INIT_6_> tarzeau, that didn't work either. it's cool, I will just type everything up not that long of a error message. thanks thou for the help.
<nomic> rtl8187 net||abuse
<NET||abuse> hmm, rtl,, what make is that.. not familiar with the name..
<DanaG> It's not in right-click on script, and it's not a button.
<nomic> realtek net||abuse
<e3yhw45yerhg4yer> mysql-server-5.0 is already the newest version.
<NET||abuse> nomic, yeh, thought it would be realtek
<e3yhw45yerhg4yer> How do I configure it?
<nomic> it's a usb dongle that doesn't show up on lspci yes net||abuse?
<zabi1> is there a way to set up a mult user linux server so that mult users can have a gui?
<NET||abuse> nomic, anyway.. if there's a device called wifi0 it'll probably be just in the /etc/network settings files..
<nomic> right
<ant-> nomic, use lsusb
<NET||abuse> nomic, lspci should show up the dongle even though.. ahhh yes.. lsusb
<cafe_> hi all
<nomic> yep says netgear wg111 wifi (v2)
<Shaftino> Anyone tell me what packages i need to allow for mp3 encoding from sound juicer?
<nomic> net||abuse lspci doesn't show it
<NET||abuse> nomic, ahh, good to know that can happen :)
<NET||abuse> nomic, thanks :)
<nomic> yw
<nomic> lol
<zabi1> does anyone know how to set up a mult user linux server?
<nexous> How do I go about using grep to search a specific folder?
<NET||abuse> zabi1, oh wow... please can you be more vague?
<NET||abuse> zabi1, the striking clarity of your question hurts my eyes.
<zabi1> NET||abuse: have a mult user computer so that like 5 users could log into it all having their own GUI.
<SlashLife> NET||abuse: "I tried, but it didn't work." <- better? -g-
<NET||abuse> SlashLife, eh???
<SlashLife> You wanted something more vague, didn't you? :/
<SlashLife> zabi1: Get $RANDOM_WINDOW_MANAGER + $RANDOM_DESKTOP_MANAGER...
<NET||abuse> zabi1, ok,, your run of the mill linux distro can indeed setup for multiple users through sshd, and remote sessions.. is this what you're after?
<zabi1> NET||abuse: yes
<SlashLife> kdm or gdm... icewm, kde, gnome, xfce, ion3, whatever, ...
<INIT_6_> paste bin ?
<SlashLife> *looks at the channel name* Oh... yeah. *forgot*
<NET||abuse> zabi1, ok, install your sshd, make sure X11 forwarding is on or something,, then remote X sessions are simple
<INIT_6_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<NET||abuse> zabi1, or else if you want you can use something like NX and make a nice remote desktop system
<`4aFkA`> can anyone tell me the apt-get "name" for mysql 5.0 pls??
<NET||abuse> zabi1, look at www.nomachine.com that'll prolly give you some good ideas
<zabi1> Thanks
<cafe_> i just installed fglrx, restarted the system, now i can't set my screen resolution to 1440x900
<cafe_> how can i fix it?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> hi all
<NET||abuse> `4aFkA`, aptitude install mysql-server-5.0
<hugu> any one can help me with beryl please, i've installed it but it doesnt work :(
<nexous> How do I go about using grep to search a specific folder?
<kismet> NET||abuse, have you any suggestions for connecting to the current running session?
<NET||abuse> hugu, go to #beryl
<kismet> apart from x11vnc and vnc4server
<dandr> hello
<lazydog_> hey
<nomic> hi
<INIT_6_> Can a few people check this out for me? error after running fsck.ext3 on my raid vol.
<NET||abuse> kismet, hmm, yeh, that's one I've wondered about before for sure.... there should be  a way
<dandr> how ya doin
<dandr> im from australia:$
<dandr> i just got my linux pc first time using it its a very good system!
<lazydog_> does anyone know how to avoid being forced to type in password before entering a RAID disc?
<zabi1> dandr: its the best.
<hugu> well i've using ati non free ati drivers and i've installed the open source radeon drivers now
<hugu> i dunno really if they work
<`4aFkA`> NET||abuse thanks.. i just need an apt-get for php with support for mysql and xml.. for joomla
<dredhammer> does anyone know where the pan newsreader irc channel is they said they were on the gimp server but there is nothing there
<hackman2007> I'm trying to get FreeNX up and running on Ubuntu 6.10 64 bit, I got FreeNX properly installed, but when I try to remotely connect to the machine it will not start kde. Any help?
<NET||abuse> `4aFkA`, php5 or 4?
<`4aFkA`> NET||abuse 5
<aa^way> hey, what is place where ubuntu holds start up data, as you know when you start computer, it also starts programs, in windows it was like Start -> Run -> msconfig to see which progs are automatically run, in LINUX?
<ant-> dredhammer, searchirc.com
<zabi1> aa^way its under admin and sessions
<chris_> hello ! when i do uptime it says 2 users connected, when i do a users it only shows one
<zabi1> or maybe perferences
<chris_> who is the 2nd ?
<NET||abuse> sudo aptitude install php5 php5-mysql
<dredhammer> thanks ant-
<aabrahao> where can I find apt-get install kernel-headers-2.4.27-1-686 ??
<`4aFkA`> NET||abuse thanks..
<nomic> why is wmaster0 show up as a wireless network as well as wlan0?  (anyone)
<NET||abuse> `4aFkA`,  it should work under sudo aptitude install php5 php5-mysql
<nomic> why does
<INIT_6_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27038/     can someone take a look at this and give me some suggestions?
<GrubChub> Hey Guys, can someone help me out here? http://www.ionpixel.com/browser_speed.html
<aa^way> zabi1: found it on Preferences
<lazydog_> anybody using Ubuntu with NTFS RAID disc?
<qnyc> chris__, type who
<zabi1> k
<eric49> server irc.epiknet.org
<NET||abuse> lazydog_, not raid'd
<nomic> why does wmaster0 show up as a wireless network as well as wlan0?  (anyone)
<Audiobahn> chris@LinuxBox:~$ who
<Audiobahn> chris    pts/0        2007-06-24 18:11 (macbook.lan)
<Audiobahn> chris@LinuxBox:~$ uptime
<Audiobahn>  18:11:14 up 31 days, 17:54,  2 users,  load average: 0.07, 0.02, 0.00
<hackman2007> GrubChub: DNS related most likely
<nomic> ok ok ok
<GrubChub> both boxes are running on the same name server :\
<GrubChub> DNS server rather
<GrubChub> on the same network
<GrubChub> i dunno if it's because of some packages I've installed
<hackman2007> GrubChub: what's your DNS IP?
<GrubChub> the machine itself does not seem sluggish
<Audiobahn> any idea ?
<GrubChub> onr sec
<hackman2007> I've had the same problem on SuSE, it doesn't put the DNS IP properly ;)
<stefan> hi. i'm having a little issue with my graphics card (using latest xubuntu): everything works fine in general but graphics "feel" quite slow. i checked Xorg.log and it says "MGA(0): Using AGP 1x mode" even though in the BIOS setup it says 4x. could this be the reason why it feels so slow? (using a matrox g550 @ 1600x1200, btw)
<lazydog_> NET Abuse: Have you any idea why I have to type in my password to be able to see the contents of the disc? happens every time I reboot my comp
<qnyc> Audiobahn, are you logged into X currently?
<GrubChub> weird, my router isn't showing them
<iqon> how do i change the application that is launched when a digital camera is attached?
<GrubChub> is there any easy way to check?
<iqon> nevermind i figured it out
<e3yhw45yerhg4yer> How do you make a mysql socket?
<Audiobahn> no i havent got an x ... its a lamp server, i control it over ssh but it used to show 1 user
<NET||abuse> e3yhw45yerhg4yer, eh?? mmysql makes the socket file itself when it boots
<aabrahao> where can I find apt-get install kernel-headers-2.4.27-1-686 ??
<e3yhw45yerhg4yer> How do I boot it?
<hackman2007> GrubChub: try opendns
<aabrahao> where can I find  kernel-headers-2.4.27-1-686 ??
<hackman2007> that's what I use
<INIT_6_>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27038/     can someone take a look at this and give me some suggestions?
<NET||abuse> e3yhw45yerhg4yer, if you installed from fesity repo(or edgy or dapper) mysql is already started,,
<GrubChub> hack, not familer with that
<e3yhw45yerhg4yer> But the socket isn't there
<GrubChub> ah I see
<Dr_willis> e3yhw45yerhg4yer,  restart the mysql service
<hackman2007> GrubChub: http://www.opendns.com
<e3yhw45yerhg4yer> I checked
<NET||abuse> e3yhw45yerhg4yer, do ps aux | grep mysql
<GrubChub> okay free fns
<GrubChub> danke :)
<lazydog_> anybody know why I have to type password every time I wanna see the contents of my NTFS drive?
<GrubChub> I'll give that a go
<NET||abuse> lazydog_, cause you pc has schizophrenia
<lazydog_> It's NTFS with RAID btw
<hackman2007> GrubChub: do you know where to put those two DNS server IP's?
<dapiz987> anyone know of a good application to control touchpad features (tap, scroll, etc.) ?
<e3yhw45yerhg4yer> ubuntu    7892  0.0  0.0   2880   764 pts/0    S+   19:19   0:00 grep mysql
<lazydog_> NET abuse...wow...great :) - can you tell me how to cure it?
<e3yhw45yerhg4yer> ubuntu    7796  0.2  2.2  40508 23016 ?        S    19:12   0:01 kate [kdeinit]  --use /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<GrubChub> etc/resolv.conf?
<e3yhw45yerhg4yer> Thats the output
<hackman2007> yes, you can do that
<hackman2007> there is a GUI way to in the options somewhere though
<NET||abuse> lazydog_, rm -fR /home/
<NET||abuse> :P
<lazydog_> NET abuse...which does what?
<NET||abuse> lazydog_, haha, wipes all the user directories off your systemm,,, not a good idea :)
<_Ahti> lazydog_: Whatever you do don't run it...
<silver62> help on pan newsreader
<hackman2007> GrubChub: System>Networking   DNS tab
<lazydog_> _Ahti:  thanx :)
<e3yhw45yerhg4yer> How can I force Mysql to work?
<NET||abuse> lazydog_, sorry, i've been bashing away here for a few hours..  i'm becoming a bit sarcasticl..
<NET||abuse> e3yhw45yerhg4yer, why is it not starting?
<lazydog_> NET abuse....it's ok :)...but do you have an idea on why?
<silver62> why pan newsreder doesn't start anymore
<e3yhw45yerhg4yer> How would I know?
<silver62> ?
<_Ahti> NET||abuse: Yeah, just try not to... Someone might even do that.
<Audiobahn> e3yhw45yerhg4yer, i just fixed a mysql prob ;)
<Audiobahn> do you have anyhing saved ?
<e3yhw45yerhg4yer> Fix mine too?
<Audiobahn> in databases ?
<NET||abuse> _Ahti, yeh, i realized that after he responded,, thought he was someone with more experience :)
<Audiobahn> u want ?
<NET||abuse> lazydog_, no offence :) anyway..
<e3yhw45yerhg4yer> It can't find sockets
<lazydog_> NET: np
<INIT_6_> Lazydog you can run this:  rm -fR jessicaAlba_clothes
<NET||abuse> lazydog_, why is your machine asking for authentication for ntfs access in the first place.. seems odd.
<_Ahti> NET||abuse: Its a funny joke to someone who is, but its better not to do it out loud here, in the support channel, full of newbies :)
<Audiobahn> mmm... nope no idea then lol
<Audiobahn> i just removed and re installed
<osiris_> Evening all, having some nvidia problems with feisty. I install the drivers from nvidia.com perfectly and they work but upon reboot it doesn't any ideas?
<Dr_willis> osiris_,  be sure the modules are loading.
<Audiobahn> purged settings though
<hackman2007> I'm trying to get FreeNX up and running on Ubuntu 6.10 64 bit, I got FreeNX properly installed, but when I try to remotely connect to the machine it will not start kde, because either the pathway is wrong or I do not have permission to do so. Any help?
<Audiobahn> any1 about my prob ?
<lazydog_> NET abuse: beats me...it's only on my NTFS RAID disc...can I turn it off? (I'm logged on as root, so it shouldn't be a question of Authority
<osiris_> Never had a problem with nvidia before just in the feisty release
<NET||abuse> lazydog_, internal disk? or usb or some other attached storage?
<lazydog_> NET abuse: Internal drive
<thirdstrike> I just installed compiz fusion, and everyhint gseems to be workingfine..The only problem is that whenever I start a fullscreen app, whetever it's a game, video etc, it starts up with an x percent opacity.... So its pretty annoying trying to play warsow when you can "see through" the game and onto your desktop
<aabrahao> where Can I find kernel-headers-2.4.27-1-686
<aabrahao> ?
<lazydog_> NET abuse: SATA btw
<thirdstrike> does anyone know where in the settings i can fix it? turn the opacity thing off
<Gnea> thirdstrike: ask in #ubuntu-effects, they know
<thirdstrike> thanks
<dapiz987> after i installed the nvidia-glx drivers in feisty, after reboot, all i got was a black screen and the drums noise (geforce4 420 go)
<colbert> Can I use a swap partition on a different drive than my ubuntu install?
<qnyc> colbert, certainly
<Gnea> colbert: yes.
<colbert> ok
<Gnea> dapiz987: does the version of nvidia-glx match the kernel driver version?
<aa^way> hm any suggestions how to match up a string by regex and save output to file by terminal?
<dapiz987> yes
<Audiobahn> so 1140 members in here no idea how to kill all users ?
<aa^way> echo $(grep -FE "^yo" "yoo") > match.txt but im not doing it right at all heh
<lazydog_> NET abuse , any ideas?
<Gnea> Audiobahn: probably not. what users?
<_Ahti> do distribution upgrades generally work?
<Audiobahn> again:  when i "uptime" is says 2 users connected, when i "who" or "users" only shows one connected, any idead why ?
<Gnea> Audiobahn: because more than 1 person is logged in.
<ryanakca> _Ahti: yes, between two consecutive versions
<Gnea> or more than 1 account on more than 1 location
<maximal_> I want to copy all the files from one user directory to another.  cp -r /home/user1 /home/user2 did mot copy the hidden files.  What flag do I need for cp?
<`4aFkA`> how can i remove my sql database??
<Audiobahn> noone else is connected !
<dapiz987> _Ahti: always work for me, but its not las good as a fresh install of the new distro
<Gnea> then it's just you
<gordonjcp> `4aFkA`: depends what you mean "remove"
<Audiobahn> why say 2 ppl then ?
<ryanakca> _Ahti: you wouldn't be able to upgrade from dapper to feisty, rather, dapper -> edgy -> feisty
<_Ahti> dapiz987: Ok
<lazydog_> anyone who know how to not being forced to type in password  to enter RAID NTFS drives in Feisty?
<Gnea> Audiobahn: what ttys is it reporting?
<Audiobahn> how do i check ?
<`4aFkA`> gordonjcp i want to delete that database
<Gnea> who or w
<_Ahti> ryanakca: Yep, know that much, but just wondering whether i'd end up with the exact same system as a fresh install from a CD
<gordonjcp> `4aFkA`: do you mean "DROP DATABASE foo;" ?
<Audiobahn> chris@LinuxBox:~$ who
<Audiobahn> chris    pts/0        2007-06-24 18:27 (macbook.lan)
<Audiobahn> just one
<bingo> i need to install radeon open source driver can anyone help me please ?
<`4aFkA`> gordonjcp mysqladmin: CREATE DATABASE failed; error: 'Can't create database 'joomla'; database exists'
<`4aFkA`> i want to delete it
<Gnea> Audiobahn: thought you said it said 2 users
<bingo> i've direct rendering: No atm, can any one help please ?
<gordonjcp> `4aFkA`: so you'd log into the database as root, and say "DROP DATABASE joomla;"
<Audiobahn> it does!
<Audiobahn> lol
<dijungal> Ubuntu + beryl ROCKS!!!
<dijungal> just wanted to say that..
<ryanakca> _Ahti: no, because you'd have the current packages, except the next release's version. I personally like to backup and fresh install, much safer
<dijungal> :)
<Gnea> Audiobahn: ok, well when you run the GUI, that counts as one login
<Audiobahn> chris@LinuxBox:~$ uptime
<Audiobahn>  18:28:28 up 31 days, 18:12,  2 users,  load average: 0.10, 0.04, 0.01
<INIT_6_> I have 4 drives, I cfdisk all of them made a pri partion and put the FS type to 0xFD for auto raid. Then I turned the 4 disk into a raid. formated it with ext3. Now, if i run cfdisk it shows all freespace no partions. is that right or should I make one in here?
<Audiobahn> i havent got a gui :)
<_Ahti> ryanakca: Thanks, just wanted to know :)
<Gnea> Audiobahn: so if you're ssh'd in from your mac laptop, then that'd be 2
<ryanakca> ubotu, please tell _Ahti about clone
<daskidude> i have an external hdd hooked up to my laptop and why doesnt ubuntu recognize it most of hte time, i have to get get it manually each time?
<Gnea> Audiobahn: but you're logged in and typing 'uptime' :)
<lazydog_> ubotu: ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Audiobahn> but it used to say one lol
<Gnea> that counts as a login too
<Audiobahn> lol...
<Gnea> Audiobahn: if you login at the console, that counts as 1 login for each terminal
<Gnea> man
<Gnea> this is all n00b stuff, i should give you a url to read
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Audiobahn> well im not loged in on the pc!
<Audiobahn> only through ssh
<Audiobahn> is that 2 connections ?
<edugonch> Hello, I have a question, How I can configure my ubuntu machine so I can ssh from a public IP?
<Audiobahn> no!
<IndyGunFreak> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<daskidude> thanks
<Gnea> Audiobahn: ps auxf | grep bash
<edugonch> Thanks
<edaniel> I have an old laptop with feisty, how do I setup a usb mouse?
<Gnea> edaniel: plug it in
<Audiobahn> chris@LinuxBox:~$  ps auxf | grep bash
<ryanakca> edaniel: plug it in and cross your fingers?
<Audiobahn> chris    10645  0.2  0.5   5468  2964 pts/0    Ss   18:27   0:00          \_ -bash
<Audiobahn> chris    10664  0.0  0.0   1768   512 pts/0    R+   18:31   0:00              \_ grep bash
<daskidude> plug it in?
<edaniel> did that, doesnt work
<ryanakca> edaniel: that is, if you have a usb port
<Audiobahn>  usrs ?
<qnyc> !pastebin | Audiobahn
<ubotu> Audiobahn: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<colbert> I have just formatted a drive into 3 partitions, 2 are intended as / and /home for a Feisty install i'm about to do, but I'd like to mount the drives on my Edgy right now. Can someone help?
<Gnea> edaniel: turn it off, plug it in, turn it on
<edaniel> Ill try that, brb
<Audiobahn> !pastebin | Audiobahn
<ryanakca> colbert: umm... why mount them? then you'd have to reformat them just in case something nasty got on them
<daskidude> hmmm, i now see my external hdd, but i have my hard drive partitioned and i dont see the windows partition
<Gnea> Audiobahn: http://www.linuxnewbieguide.org/
<ryanakca> colbert: but, df, and then add the entries to /etc/fstab
<ericrw> hello
<Audiobahn> lol enx
<Audiobahn> so np anw ?
<colbert> ryanakca: What do you mean by that? They're formatted, just partitioned, empty.. ready for feisty to be installed on them..
<Gnea> Audiobahn: what happens if you reboot it?
<BloodHunter> hey
<wietz0r> does the new ubuntu 7.04 disk still support text install ?
<IndyGunFreak> why do people make separate partitions for / and /home, never understood that
<Audiobahn> probably 1 user :)
<IndyGunFreak> !alternate | wietz0r
<ubotu> wietz0r: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<wietz0r> IndyGunFreak: So you can switch distro and keep your files
<preaction> IndyGunFreak: so you can clear / and still have /home
<gordonjcp> IndyGunFreak: because that way you can reinstall without clobbering your homedirs
<Gnea> Audiobahn: why don't you just do it and find out for sure? ;)
<Audiobahn> but cant reboot
<BloodHunter> i got a question :) ( iam linux newbie ok?^^ ) got ubuntu 7.04 and it installed gnome and if i want to install nvidia drivers it says i have to shutdown x server
<preaction> IndyGunFreak: also if /home fills up it doesn't keep you from booting
<BloodHunter> so how can i shut down gnome?
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, well i love clobbering my /home when i reinstall..lol
<ryanakca> IndyGunFreak: ah, well, saves from having to back up :) But I back up anyways
<Audiobahn> reboots are pre-planned
<Audiobahn> next one in 2 months
<preaction> BloodHunter: did you try installing the drivers using Restricted Drivers Manager?
<IndyGunFreak> i keep pretty good backups, so i can be back up and running in about an hour or so.
<BloodHunter> no i didnt preaction
<BloodHunter> thanks :)
<Gnea> Audiobahn: no idea then
<vox754> Everyone, If you want to create a /boot partition, make sure it is ext2 and at least 100 MB, that way you won't have issues with distribution upgrades
<Audiobahn> enx
<ryanakca> Audiobahn: it's a laptop... reboot, or let the battery die... it's not as if it's a server for the CIA...
<Gnea> Audiobahn: maybe someone logged out and wtmp didn't update right
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Gnea> ryanakca: it could be for the FBI
<BloodHunter> ok thx
<BloodHunter> ye guys
<`4aFkA`> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<ryanakca> IndyGunFreak: yeah, mine are daily, except I only back up /home/ryan... all the other users can fend for themselves :)
<`4aFkA`> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<Audiobahn> yeah.. probably...
<`4aFkA`> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<`4aFkA`> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<`4aFkA`> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<ryanakca> !pastebin | `4aFkA`
<ubotu> `4aFkA`: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<IndyGunFreak> !paste
<Gnea> !spam | `4aFkA`
<ubotu> `4aFkA`: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<IndyGunFreak> for cryin out loud
<Gnea> !repeat `4aFkA`
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat `4afka` - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gnea> !repeat | `4aFkA`
<ubotu> `4aFkA`: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<xNinja> hello....how to make a virtual device for my ethernet/wifi card
<xdemondogx> !what
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about what - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xdemondogx> !repeat
<xdemondogx> ;p
<IndyGunFreak> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Flannel> `4aFkA`: You need to set the mySQL root password.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  has instructions on doing so.
* Gnea decides to not help `4aFkA` based on principle
<nomic> ubuntu screen savers are AMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAZING
<Audiobahn> `4aFkA` : http://www.netadmintools.com/art90.html
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<ryanakca> nomic: sarcasm?
<daskidude> ok, i have my external hdd mounted now, but my windows partition on my internal hdd is not mounting, anyway to fix that?
<Enselic> nomic: of course, all geeky stuff on Linux are amazing :)
<nomic> noooo
<nomic> amazing.
<xNinja> i got wlan0....how to have wlan0:1 ?
<ryanakca> nomic: hmm... well, I dunno about ubuntu, but most of the KDE ones are dull
<IndyGunFreak> i don't know whats so amazing about them.
<daskidude> i like hte matrix one
<nomic> i'm running xubuntu ryanaka
<Enselic> off, bye
<S-_By> By
<ryanakca> nomic: ah, xfce :)
<S-_By> hallo everybody can somebody help me
<ryanakca> xNinja: hmm... I can give you a link to a pastebin with a script, but you'd have to modify it...
<nomic> running like shit off a shovel on a dell dimension 8300
<ryanakca> ubotu, please tell S-_By about asx
<ryanakca> ubotu, please tell S-_By about ask
<xNinja> ryanakca ok thanks
<S-_By> i have a windows netwerk with a printer but my ubuntu can not find the printer
<wietz0r> Can I turn off this "feature" that I type something and it isn't recognized it starts searching for the matching program ?
<ryanakca> xNinja: http://pastebin.ca/raw/586894 ... dunno if it's what you want, but it creates the sixxs virtual device
<zaggynl> In winxp I unplug usb devices after writing things, in ubuntu I have to manuall unmount first, why?
<wietz0r> zaggynl: Because that's what you should do in winxp
<colbert> my fstab: http://pastebin.ca/587550   I am trying to mount the last line, I just added it and typed "sudo mount -a" but it's not mounted.. can some1 help
<Gnea> S-_By: you need to tell windows to allow the printer to be shared out
<ryanakca> zaggynl: you're supposed to unmount in windows too
<zaggynl> wietz0r, I don't lose data in winxp
<ericrw> nomic: you're looking at xscreensavers...
<zaggynl> gotta go
<wietz0r> zaggynl: You've been lucky
<ericrw> nomic: jwz wrote them and "doesn't do Windows" but someone else did port them...
<ericrw> http://tron.lir.dk/software/WinXScreensaver1.1-Install.msi
<daskidude> i have my windows partition recognized in fstab but, i dont see it anywhere, how cna i look at it?
<nomic> one person wrote all those screensavers?  wow
<ericrw> nomic: there is also a port to OSX, although it crashes.
<nomic> aha ericrw
<ericrw> nomic: he wrote a good number of them, but many were contributed.
<S-_By> i know but i have 3 pc with windows and 1 with ubuntu al the windows pc are connecten with the printer but my ubuntu wil not connecten
<wietz0r> daskidude: where did you mount it ?
<Gnea> nomic: no, different people did and they all were ported years ago
<daskidude> wietz0r: i ran that diskmoutner thing
<wietz0r> Can I turn off this "feature" that I type something and it isn't recognized it starts searching for the matching program ? (on the command line)
<nomic> anyone know ... those screensavers are they written through the framebuffer?
<ericrw> nomic:  btw, jwz wrote the mailer for Netscape 3 :P
<wietz0r> daskidude: Is it ntfs ?
<daskidude> yes
<nomic> yes to my question daskidude?
<daskidude> no, to wietz0r
<ericrw> nomic: they're written for X11, not for the framebuffer.  Someone might've ported them, but I doubt it.
<daskidude> wietz0r: it is an ntfs
<wietz0r> daskidude: Do you have ntfs-3g installed ?
<daskidude> wietz0r: i think i do, i have my ntfs external mounted and usable
<nomic> ty all
<ryanakca> wietz0r: umm.. probably.
<taa> direct rendering: No can anyone help me with this (to install ati open source driver pelase ! help needed)
<wietz0r> ryanakca: How
<ericrw> nomic, however,  X11 can run on the framebuffer. if you really want to use xscreensavers there
<Shaftino> Just wondering if there are audio converters, that will allow me to convert ogg to mp3?
<OSBC> Hello everyone
<wietz0r> Shaftino: mencoder
<ericrw> Shaftino, yes, but don't do that.
<Shaftino> ericrw, Why?
<bruenig> you will lose quality for one
<wietz0r> ericrw: Maybe he needs it for an mp3 player ?
<Shaftino> Exactly that :)
<bruenig> put rockbox on it
<ericrw> it doesn't matter *why* he wants to do it
<Shaftino> Cant get soundjuicer to extract into mp3 :(,
<ericrw> you're gonna kill the sound.
<Shaftino> Rockbox is poo
<nomic> i'm just thinking of programming through the framebuffer ericrw ... i think that will be simpler than programming through x11
<Flannel> wietz0r: I believe it's the package "command-not-found"  just remove that package.
<GrubChub> Thanks Hacks!
<codin> hi
<wietz0r> Flannel: Thank you, THANK YOU
<GrubChub> That improved performance by a multitude :)
<OSBC> I got a problem with my usb key. When I plug it, it's not recognized. Dmesg return me errors -32 ans that's it. It's a Corsair Voyager and it works well under windows
<tat__> why the hell does Ubuntu has decided to mount usbfs under /dev/bus/usb and not /proc/bus/usb like eevryone elese ?
<codin> I got the latest ubuntu installer, but it taked forever to install it, why ?
<ericrw> nomic, if you want to do easy graphics programming, I suggest SDL.   It is easy to target and will display under X11, framebuffer,  MS Windows, etc.
<codin> I got the CD version
<nomic> cool ericrw i have written it down
<codin> and the graphical installer is VERY slow
<nomic> maybe your machine is slow codin
<OSBC> codin: if you tried with the desktop cd, try the alternate cd
<wietz0r> codin: Because all the ubuntu installers are slow
<ryanakca> wietz0r: dunno
<tat__> and all the apps who use /proc/bus&/usb nedd to be patched , thsi makes totally no sence to me !
<wietz0r> codin: except the text mode one
<ryanakca> codin: try the alternative installer
<nomic> i used that was fast
<codin> what would that be ?
<ericrw> nomic, and if you like python, pygame is the sdl wrapper for it... the code is mostly compatable with C/C++ so its great for doing rapid development, even if you will rewrite in C/C++ later
<codin> alternate installer ?
<nomic> codin it has 'alternate' in the filename
<OSBC> codin: download the alternate iso instead of the desktop iso
<codin> the machine is a P4 2.8 GHz
<codin> how can I do it in text mode ?
<GrubChub> http://www.ionpixel.com/browser_speed.html
<Flannel> codin: how much RAM?
<nomic> how much RAM codin?
<OSBC> codin: download the alternate iso instead of the desktop iso
<codin> 256
<wietz0r> codin: download debian
<nomic> ty ericrw
<Flannel> codin: that's why it's running slow.  The liveCD is a memory hog.  Your system (once installed) will run fine though.
<wietz0r> sup yrjan
<codin> how can I go text mode ?
<yrjan> wietz0r: hi wietz0r
<OSBC> codin: alternate
<wietz0r> codin: Download alternative installer cd, and it'll go automatically
<codin> that means another ISO ?
<OSBC> yep
<codin> mm ....
<codin> nope
<Flannel> codin: yes.  Your desktop CD will install fine, just a smidge sluggish
<wietz0r> "smidge"
<codin> the desktop one does not have a text mode installer ?
<e3yhw45yerhg4yer> I want mysql to run? How=
<e3yhw45yerhg4yer> ?
<clay_the_arc> Any1 here able to help me with an error? i'm stuck in CLI, alt+ctrl+f7 do nothing, once i type GDM it says "error while lloading shared libraries: libxau.so.6 cannot open shared object file: input/output error"
<OSBC> Flannel: not everytime, I had to do my install with the alternate. THe desktop didn't wanted to install for a reason unknown
<Flannel> codin: correct
<Flannel> OSBC: For him, even slow, the desktop installer works.
<codin> ok, thank you guys for the information
<daskidude> i just realized that my exernal that i just mounted is only read only and i need to write to it so i can backup some stuff from my windows partition that doesnt boot into windows anymore that i can't access
<OSBC> How can you tell ?
<clay_the_arc> Any1 here able to help me with an error? i'm stuck in CLI, alt+ctrl+f7 do nothing, once i type GDM it says "error while lloading shared libraries: libxau.so.6 cannot open shared object file: input/output error"
<taa> please can anyone help me to install aiglx (radeon open source ati drivers) ?
<e3yhw45yerhg4yer> it says
<e3yhw45yerhg4yer>  * Starting MySQL database server mysqld
<e3yhw45yerhg4yer>    ...fail!
<wietz0r> daskidude: You need ntfs-3g
<wietz0r> daskidude: google it
<OSBC> Anyone knows about strange errors with usb mass storage ?
<clay_the_arc> Any1 here able to help me with an error? i'm stuck in CLI, alt+ctrl+f7 do nothing, once i type GDM it says "error while lloading shared libraries: libxau.so.6 cannot open shared object file: input/output error"
<e3yhw45yerhg4yer> no
<wietz0r> OSBC: Strange as in ?
<ericrw> clay_the_arc, what did you do to your system?  You're missing a library.
<ericrw> clay_the_arc, ubuntu won't do that by default,  you must've done something.
<OSBC> wietz0r:  Strange as it's not recognized if I plug it while ubuntu running, but it works if I plug it before starting the computer (before grub is launched)
<GrubChub> http://www.ionpixel.com/browser_speed.html
<ericrw> (or your filesystem is massively corrupted ;-)
<clay_the_arc> ericrw, it just stopped after i updated steam and firefox
<INIT_6_> Thinking, When you go into cfdisk and create a partion and set the type and you hit write then quit. Is it still doing things to the drive when you quit? if so, Is there a way to look at the status?
<wietz0r> OSBC: dmesg says nothing ?
<clay_the_arc> ericrw
<OSBC> wietz0r: he says device descriptor read/64 error -32 and device reject adress
<clay_the_arc> i'm running xp and ubuntu dual os
<clay_the_arc> could that cause it?
<edaniel> I tried restarting and my USB mouse still does not work.
<ericrw> clay_the_arc, dual boot has nothing to do with it, and steam isn't a Linux application.
<wietz0r> OSBC: plug it in and run "rmmod ehci_hcd && rmmod uhci_hcd && modprobe ehci_hcd && modprobe uhci_hcd
<wietz0r> that works when my external fucks up
<OSBC> ok i tried that
<OSBC> try*
<fivetwentysix> How come i can't change my screen resoulution?
<wietz0r> fivetwentysix: xorg.conf
<fivetwentysix> When i run starcraft it tells me to use 640x480 and switch to 256 colors
<clay_the_arc> ericrw, it just stopped working
<wietz0r> fivetwentysix: then define 640x480 in your xorg.conf, run xorgcfg -textmode in a terminal
<ericrw> clay_the_arc, did you upgrade from etch to feisty, or are you running Warty?
<wietz0r> fivetwentysix: And google around a bit before
<clay_the_arc> ericrw, i'm on the default ubuntu 6 w/e that is
<clay_the_arc> :|
<fivetwentysix> bash: xorgcfg: command not found
<sluimers> Hey there! I have problems getting my printer to work
<nabster> hi everybody
<sluimers> Can someone help me with that?
<sluimers> to work in Ubuntu that is of course.
<Cromag> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nabster> hows the german chan?
<Cromag> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nabster> thx
<wietz0r> sluimers: /join #ubuntu-nl
<sluimers> !ask
<nabster> is there en extra ubuntustudio chan?
<ericrw> clay_the_arc, you can try 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' to see if you have an incomplete upgrade.
<clay_the_arc> ericrw
<clay_the_arc> i don'thave an internet connection
<Cromag> funny
<clay_the_arc> i was downloading drivers for my modem
<OSBC> wietz0r: nope, don't work. I get the errors -32
<clay_the_arc> uploading to my ext HDD
<fivetwentysix> wietz0r command not found
<clay_the_arc> then when i restarted, it was in CLI
<ericrw> clay_the_arc, modems don't need drivers -- unless you have a win-modem, in which case - don't bother
<wietz0r> OSBC: what is the entire error ?
<daskidude> i accidently mounted it to a bad place, how can i undo that?
<clay_the_arc> ericrw, i need gnome PPP rather, not nessecarily drivers
<wietz0r> daskidude: umount /path/to/mountspot
<paritosh_> are there any good repositories for feisty? i cant find even the most trivial software on my enabled repositories..
<wietz0r> daskidude: or umount /dev/to/devices
<wietz0r> paritosh_: As in?
<OSBC> wietz0r: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27047/
<ericrw> clay_the_arc, what device is your root filesystem on?
<wietz0r> paritosh_: Did you enable universe multiverse etcetera
<clay_the_arc> ericrw, ext3
<ericrw> *device*
<paritosh_> wietz0r: mp3 codecs, opera
<cafe_> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<wietz0r> paritosh_: google ubuntuguide
<paritosh_> wietz0r: yeah all the repos except source code are enabled
<daskidude> wietz0r: it keeps telling me:  unmount: command not found
<ZeroXR> sudo umount
<ericrw> clay_the_arc, /dev/hda*, /dev/sda*, etc?
<OSBC> daskidude: umount not unmount
<ZeroXR> not unmount
<wietz0r> daskidude: there is no N in umount
<clay_the_arc> oh
<clay_the_arc> hda
<daskidude> wietz0r: oh, lol
<ericrw> run:  sudo badblocks -sv /dev/hda
<wietz0r> OSBC: rmmod ehci_hcd and replug it ?
<OSBC> wietz0r: there is a N < umouNt > :p
<taa> no one knows how to install radeon open source drivers ?
<ericrw> let it run for a few hours, see if it returns anything.
<fivetwentysix> wietz0r what should i do theres no xorgcfg command
<clay_the_arc> ericrw, its hda
<ferronica> how can i find my posted messages in ubuntu forums ???
<wilrecar77> it says on the ubuntu website that if i install the xubuntu-desktop package it will "morph" into xubuntu. does this replace the reg ubuntu files with the xubuntu ones or just add them
<wietz0r> wilrecar77: add
<OSBC> wietz0r: exactly the same, but with ohci_hcd
<ericrw> clay_the_arc,  run:  sudo badblocks -sv /dev/hda
<Gnea> ferronica: google
<clay_the_arc> M'Kay
<wietz0r> OSBC: wtb, what happens if you rmmod ohci_hcd ?
<wilrecar77> ok. id like to replace them though. is there any way to do that(as in command line actions)
<codin> where can I get an alternate install ISO from ?
<ericrw> clay_the_arc, it will print the status, showing the currently testing block and the number of blocks.
<ferronica> Gnea: google ???
<ericrw> clay_the_arc, when it finishes, it *should* appear to have printed nothing, returning to hte prompt
<wietz0r> wilrecar77: Yes, you can purge gnome and the like but meh
<Gnea> ferronica: www.google.com  you've never heard of it?!
<codin> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download <-- there are only desktop and server release
<OSBC> wietz0r: i modprobe ehci_hcd or not ?
<wilrecar77> ok
<ericrw> clay_the_arc, if it finishes and returns any numbers... then you have a bad harddrive
<wietz0r> OSBC: http://www.mepis.org/node/5860
<wilrecar77> thanks for the help
<wietz0r> I'm not sure if it's helpful
<wietz0r> wilrecar77: I wouldn't do it, it can break stuff
<clay_the_arc> ericrw
<Gnea> !alternative | codin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alternative - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ferronica> Gnea: i know
<Gnea> wtf
<clay_the_arc> if it returns numbers, then reinstall?
<Gnea> !alternate | codin
<ubotu> codin: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<e3yhw45yerhg4yer> Anyone knows how I can make Mysql work?
<vox754> codin, "Check here if you need the alternate desktop CD. This CD does not include the Live CD, instead it uses a text-based installer."
<Gnea> !mysql | e3yhw45yerhg4yer
<ubotu> e3yhw45yerhg4yer: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<clay_the_arc> ericrwc if it returns numbers, then reinstall?
<clay_the_arc> ericrw*
<wilrecar77> ok. id just like to install xubuntu 7.04 and when the update manager tried to from 6.10( on xubuntu) the screen about the RAID stuff wouldnt accept the enter key for ok
<fivetwentysix> Why can't i switch screen resolutions?
<fivetwentysix> When I run Starcraft it says it can't switch video mode
<Gnea> !minimal | codin
<tombar> !php4
<ubotu> codin: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about php4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wietz0r> fivetwentysix: Because you're xorg.conf isn't setup properly for different resolutions
<ericrw> clay_the_arc, if it prints numbers, buy a new harddrive.
<fivetwentysix> wietz0r so how do I set it up properly?
<codin> is there a way to install it from the net direclty ?
<wietz0r> fivetwentysix: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=169674
<clay_the_arc> ericrw, its the same 1 i run XP on
<wietz0r> codin: What ?
<OSBC> wietz0r: woot !!! works !!!!
<CptAJ[ve] > Hello there, folks. I'm having some trouble with my sound cards. I have 2 soundcards, one PCI and one integrated. I want the PCI to be used as default instead of the integrated one. How do I do it?
<OSBC> wietz0r: thx man :D
<e3yhw45yerhg4yer> How can I make a socket?
<wietz0r> OSBC: No problems
<codin> a net installer ?
<boi1555> simple question .. when i had compiz i was able to go to the corner of my screen and all my windows would unclutter and be shown (like expose on x) .. now i have beryl .. im not sure if this is even a beryl or compiz or just ubuntu feature but how do i edit these corners?
<sluimers> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<OSBC> wietz0r: I got a little problem in addition someover
<Jack_Sparrow> Someone gave a link that showed Windows users the Linux Equivalent Programs. Does anyone have it?
<crocodile> hey guys with compiz fusion, I can enable and disable all the features but how do I actually use some of them?  Cube for example, is there a hotkey to open the cube?
<vox754> !minimal > codin
<wietz0r> Jack_Sparrow: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Linux_software_equivalent_to_Windows_software
<Jack_Sparrow> TY
<taa> can any one help me with glxinfo | grep "direct rendering" NO !!
<OSBC> wietz0r:  ubuntu recognize it like a "music reader" instead of a usb storage key
<wietz0r> crocodile: both mousekeys + drag
<wietz0r> OSBC: As in some software starts up ?
<CptAJ[ve] > could someone point me to the ALSA configuration files?
<OSBC> wietz0r: yep, like rhythmbox
<crocodile> wietz0r: is there something I can read to see all the hotkeys for each feature?
<Gnea> e3yhw45yerhg4yer: you don't, just tell mysql what socket file to use and it'll create it on its own when you restart
<OSBC> wietz0r: and it scans the disk for nothing
<wietz0r> crocodile: type compiz in terminal and press tab and look around
<e3yhw45yerhg4yer> But I can't do that!
<boi1555> :-(
<e3yhw45yerhg4yer> it wont make one
<wietz0r> OSBC: Maybe you can configure it in rhythmbox itself ?
<sluimers> I want to install a smartbase Canon MP360 printer, can someone help me with that? All I know is that it's best to choose a Canon S600 as the driver and I can add printers in Turboprint and localhost:631. I don't know which device I should choose nor the URI.
<wietz0r> I'm not sure
<Gnea> e3yhw45yerhg4yer: why not?
<clay_the_arc> ericrw, i'll be back once i try
<Bilaw> hello, all!
<edaniel> How can I get a USB mouse working on this laptop?
<crocodile> wietz0r: it says 'compiz is already running'
<wietz0r> crocodile: Did you press TAB instead of enter ?
<Jack_Sparrow> wietz0r: That was not the one but it will still help thanks,  the one I saw had screenshots and only covered maybe 10 programs
<e3yhw45yerhg4yer> I can't even run Mysql, Donno whats wrong
<e3yhw45yerhg4yer>  * Starting MySQL database server mysqld
<e3yhw45yerhg4yer>    ...fail!
<OSBC> wietz0r: i'm afraid not, but it must be some gnome config. I don't know where to configure that
<fivetwentysix> My xorg.conf file is setup for multiple resolutions...
<crocodile> wietz0r - theres only 2, compiz or compiz.real  Neither are telling me the hotkeys to use each feature of compiz fusion
<fivetwentysix> Yet I can't switch resolutions
<OSBC> wietz0r: I've also remarked that it's read as a simple mass storage with the live-cd
<sluimers> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<CptAJ[ve] > ALSA configuration files, where are they?
<Gnea> e3yhw45yerhg4yer: find out why, check the logfile, should be in /var/log/mysql/
<wietz0r> crocodile: http://gandalfn.wordpress.com/gnome-compiz-manager/
<shawn34> kino reading: "WARNING: dv1394 kernel module not loaded or failure to read/write /dev/raw1394/0" I have jvc dv cam with firewire 4-6 pin connected to pc. Want to capture whats on the dv cassette to the pc. Can someone please help!?
<wietz0r> OSBC: Hmm, preferences and then something like "removable storage"
<crocodile> wietz0r: loading the config panel is not the problem, I can load that and enable/disable all kinds of features.  The panel is incomplete though as it doesn't tell me how to USE each feature.. that is the information I'm looking for
<wietz0r> OSBC: It should be there
<e3yhw45yerhg4yer> No logs I can read
<wietz0r> crocodile: There are no tooltips either ?
<sluimers> I want to install a smartbase Canon MP360 printer. All I know is that it's best to choose a Canon S600 as the driver and I can add printers in Turboprint and localhost:631. I don't know which device I should choose nor the URI.  Can someone help!?
<e3yhw45yerhg4yer> only binary files
<crocodile> wietz0r: no sir
<Gnea> shawn34: have you tried #kino?
<shawn34> Gnea, empty
<Gnea> e3yhw45yerhg4yer: in /var/log? that can't be right, unless they're gzipped
<wietz0r> crocodile: tried #compiz ?
<OSBC> wietz0r: indeed, found. I've been looking in the past but I didn't saw it
<crocodile> nope, I'll do that
<wietz0r> OSBC: No problem, everything works now ?
<CptAJ[ve] > fourth time asking... where are the ALSA configuration files?
<wietz0r> CptAJ[ve] : There aren't any
<OSBC> wietz0r: you're a god. Yep everuthing works all right ;)
<shawn34> Gnea, on a different server? cause no one is in that room on freenode
<CptAJ[ve] > wietz0r: Then how do I change the default sound card? I have 2. Linux uses the wrong one.
<wietz0r> capgadget: Type "alsaconf"
<OSBC> wietz0r: err... no, rhythmbox keep on scanning the key
<Gnea> shawn34: how about the kino discussion forum?
<wietz0r> OSBC: Do you use rhythmbox ?
<OSBC> yep
<BloodHunter> hi
<e3yhw45yerhg4yer> When I open them in kate it says they are binary files.
<greg__> how i mount cd manually ?
<wietz0r> Damn, my next suggestion was going to be "aptitude purge rhythmbox"
<NeoGeo64> Kino sucks.
<wietz0r> greg__: with the mount command
<BloodHunter> hm
<nny> how do i manually add a gpg key for apt?
<wietz0r> OSBC: The second tab
<Gnea> NeoGeo64: no.
<BloodHunter> how can i login as root ( so i got root rights in gnome )
<OSBC> wietz0r: with the live-cd, the key is recognized as a mass storage, maybe i've messed with something but don't know why
<OSBC> *what
<CptAJ[ve] >  wietz0r: No manual entry for alsaconf
<AidyMole> seargeant aids fer help!
<Gnea> NeoGeo64: what's better then?
<wietz0r> OSBC: on the storage one
<NeoGeo64> The only reason to use Kino is if you have a DV cam, its not for editing AVI, MPG, or WMV files.
<greg__> wietz0r, whats the full command?
<wietz0r> greg__: mount /dev/cdrom /path/to/mountspot
<Shaftino> !root | BloodHunter
<ubotu> BloodHunter: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Gnea> NeoGeo64: you are mistaken.
<sluimers> !root
<NeoGeo64> I had no luck trying to use it.
<BloodHunter> eh lol
* Gnea has used kino to edit video files just fine
<BloodHunter> iam not very familiar with the terminal yet
<AidyMole> BloodHunter: you can make a root account
<wietz0r> sluimers: wat is er ?
<Gnea> NeoGeo64: it depends what video files you feed it, it doesn't read everything
<BloodHunter> how
<BloodHunter> ?
<NeoGeo64> I tried opening up some AVI files and it said it couldn't open it.
<OSBC> wietz0r: yep, i've unticked it, but if I launch rhythmbox, it is scanning the key whatever
<acojlo> anyone from finland?
<Gnea> right
<BloodHunter> if i enter : root ( in the login shell ) it says i cant login in this login shell
<sluimers> wietz0r, niets, ik wacht totdat ik geholpen kan worden.
<Gnea> NeoGeo64: it should open mpeg4 files just fine
<Shaftino> BloodHunter, use 'su'
<wietz0r> sluimers: With what ?
<Flannel> BloodHunter: you don't need the root account.  alt-f2, `gksu nautilus`  and then close it as soon as you're done with it.
<AidyMole> BloodHunter: it's impossible to log into gnome as root if you don't have a root user
<sluimers> wietz0r, mijn printer
<NeoGeo64> with a video editor, it needs to be able to read any file i give to it and i have all the w32 codecs installed in my box
<inthepit> my root terminal freezes up when i try to start it.  anyone know of a way to fix this issue?
<wietz0r> sluimers: Tried #ubuntu-nl ? or #cups ?
<Gnea> NeoGeo64: well, tell that to the legal department.
<Flannel> !fi | acojlo
<ubotu> acojlo: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<greg__> whats the full command to mount cd?
<sluimers> wietz0r, ubuntu-nl al geprobeerd cups nog niet
<acojlo> !fi
<BloodHunter> thanks
<BloodHunter> thats what i wanted
<BloodHunter> :P
<Gnea> NeoGeo64: otherwise, suggest another video editor
<NeoGeo64> But I have tried opening non DV files in Kino and it flat out won't open them saying they're not DV files.
<NeoGeo64> Gnea; Any suggestions :)
<AidyMole> BloodHunter: sudo passwd -u root
<wietz0r> inthepit: start a regular terminal and sudo su
<AidyMole> i think
<Gnea> NeoGeo64: LOL that's what i thought
<wietz0r> AidyMole: sudo su and then passwd
<aa^way> hm any suggestions how to match up a string by regex and save output to file by terminal?
<sluimers> wietz0r, jij hebt ook geen verstand van Canon printers op Ubuntu?
<aa^way> echo $(grep -FE "^yo" "yoo") > match.txt but im not doing it right at all heh
<AidyMole> wietz0r: okay that's exactly the same
<Flannel> AidyMole, wietz0r, please don't reocmmend that here.  BloodHunter, there's no reason to do that.
<wietz0r> sluimers: Nope, geen flauw idee
<AidyMole> Flannel: ah okay didn't know there was a policy thing
<AidyMole> Flannel: but yes it's quite stupid to log in as root with your DE
<Daveyboy> how do i remove php5 and install php4 completely
<Gnea> shawn34: anyway, they buried the forums on the website a level due to spamming - click on the FAQ link to get there
<wietz0r> Daveyboy: aptitude purge php5
<inthepit> thanks
<NeoGeo64> Gnea: Any other good video editors for ubuntu
<boi1555> anyone know how do pull up gesture preferences (as in os x)?
<Flannel> Daveyboy: Which version of ubuntu?
<tarzeau> NeoGeo64: tried cinelerra?
<NeoGeo64> something a little more along the lines of WMM, which is what im used to
<Daveyboy> wietz0r, thanks
<fivetwentysix> Crap
<fivetwentysix> I figured out how to change my resolution
<NeoGeo64> tarzeau: I've heard of it, but cannot find a place to download it, and its not in the repos.
<fivetwentysix> ihave to do it in nvidia-settings
<shawn34> Gnea, gscanbus detects my JVC and I can control the playback function with it from pc. Its just this issue with Kino, I kow the cam work with linux now
<OSBC> wietz0r: I should find how ubuntu says a device is a music reader or a mass storage
<fivetwentysix> However now my resolution is 640x480
<tarzeau> NeoGeo64: make a package yourself. it's on the internet
<fivetwentysix> I can't see anything and change my resolution back
<NeoGeo64> tarzeau: What's it like?  Is it any good?
<NeoGeo64> tarzeau:  I couldn't find any screenshots of it running.
<tarzeau> NeoGeo64: it's like a, uh, good video editor
<tarzeau> NeoGeo64: run it and make the screenshots?
<Daveyboy> flannnel, 6.06
<Gnea> shawn34: mkay, i've never used a dv cam with it before so i'm not entirely sure how to help you out with that
<tarzeau> NeoGeo64: http://images.google.com/images?um=1&tab=wi&client=iceweasel-a&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&rls=org.debian%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&q=cinelerra
<NeoGeo64> I like to look @ screenshots before I download it.
<rburton> are there business card/usb stick netinstall images of feisty?
<Gnea> tarzeau: good afternoon
<tarzeau> Gnea: good evening
<Flannel> !minimal | rburton
<ubotu> rburton: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<rburton> woo
<rburton> Flannel: thanks
<NeoGeo64> I will check out cinerella.  I'll need to compile it from source?
<tarzeau> NeoGeo64: yes
<rburton> Flannel: i can never find it :)
<tarzeau> NeoGeo64: unless you send me a lemon cake to make the pkg for you
<Flannel> Daveyboy: Alright.  You have php4 (although, I think it's in universe).  Just remove php5 and install php4
<NeoGeo64> ok i have build-essential, do i need anything else to compile code
<NeoGeo64> tarzeau: lol
<tarzeau> NeoGeo64: yes, read their documentation
<tarzeau> NeoGeo64: i was serious
<NeoGeo64> lol
<tarzeau> rofl
<NeoGeo64> lemon cake? is that any good? arent lemons sour?
<NeoGeo64> you should try a key lime pie.
<tarzeau> NeoGeo64: i like lemon cake
<NeoGeo64> if you like tart treats
<NeoGeo64> hmm
<Gnea> hrmmm
<NeoGeo64> Is it just me or does Linux seem to need more CPU time to render pages in Firefox than under Windows.
<OldPink> Hi All
<Sika> Hi
<xav35> hi
<roddersg> Hi all
<tarzeau> NeoGeo64: possible
<xav35> i am french
<Gnea> *headdesk*
<wietz0r> xav35: /join #ubuntu-fr
<roddersg> I have a question on Fiesty regarding cdr-dvdr burning, can anyone help?
<jude> hey how do i remove genome?
<NeoGeo64> Yeah, I think so.  When I try and play flash videos on youtube and browse the web around in another tab, the flash file will skip around a good bit. that doesnt happen on windows.
<NeoGeo64> I wonder why
<wietz0r> jude: aptitude purge gnome
<rayden> join #gnome.pl
<bluefox83> NeoGeo64, the firefox in ubuntu is not optimized, you should check out the optimizations in the forum
<xav35> wietor>thanks
<NeoGeo64> bluefox83, ok
<roddersg> I just can't get fiesty to burn any cdrom/dvds (I'm using fiesy amd64) has anyone a solution?
<Talaman72> does anyone know the link for the compatibility list?
<jude> can any one tell me why my pc frizin severy time i try to log into geome
<smeierjr> Hello all
<NeoGeo64> That's saying the win32 binary is optimized?
* OldPink yawns
<wietz0r> jude: because your pc is too slow ?
<jude> i don't think so
<jude> i got 512
<NeoGeo64> Firefox has plenty of RAM space to stretch out its legs.
<wietz0r> jude: Could you login before ?
<jude> yea
<NeoGeo64> it will eat up 100mb of ram easy
<wietz0r> jude: try this in the terminal "mkdir dotfile-old && mv ~/.* dotfile-old"
<wietz0r> and see if you can login again
<wietz0r> if you can, slowly start placing stuff back
<jude> u think if i remove it an install it again it would work?
<pop> hey does anyone know shorewall?
<pop> i can't remember if it serves out ip addresses or if i need to run dhcpd seperately
<jude> k thinks
<jude> thanks**
<Gnea> !shorewall | pop
<ubotu> pop: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ompaul> Talaman72, there is none, what have you got?
<Gnea> pop: afaik, dhcpd is separate
<pop> that's not really helpful
<pop> gnea; thanks!
<OldPink> Anyone tried my "smaller menu" adjustments? I think I've nailed it now
<kraut> moin
<roddersg> can anyone advise on cdr/dvdr burning?
<Talaman72> there is none? i saw one the other day, just can't find it again
<NeoGeo64> I don't need a firewall.  I'm behind a NAT.
<jude> dinn't do nothing
<Talaman72> dang it, should have e-mailed it from work
<OldPink> I meant http://www.mbhoy.com/15-06-2007/smaller-neater-menus-in-ubuntu
<ompaul> Talaman72, join my club I can't find one, what hardware are you looking at>
<Gnea> NeoGeo64: doesn't stop cookies :)
<OldPink> brb all :)
<jrib> !hardware > Talaman72 (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> Talaman72: that's the closest thing I know of, but it's user-generatede
<NeoGeo64> 14:38:15 up 1 day, 10:55,  2 users,  load average: 0.24, 0.39, 0.37
<NeoGeo64> w00t w00t..
<Talaman72> yes jrib, that was it
<Talaman72> thank you
<Gnea> NeoGeo64: have you tried lives?
<wietz0r> With the alternate install cd, can I keep my /home partition ?
<NeoGeo64> Gnea, I'm alive right now
<NeoGeo64> lol
<NeoGeo64> what is lives
<ompaul> Talaman72, to be honest it is far from complete
<Gnea> !info lives
<ubotu> lives: Linux Video Editing System. In component extras, is optional. Version 1:0.9.8.4-0.0~seveas1 (feisty-seveas), package size 1338 kB, installed size 4172 kB
<Talaman72> i know, i just needed the BinaryDriverHowto off of it
<Gnea> wietz0r: yeah, that's usually why i create a separate /home so i won't lose my stuff on a possible reinstall :)
<Nalleman> Hi, I have problem with some games on my computer. Bad framerate and sound. Especially 3d games. Some games works ok though (assult cube for an example). Someone have a clue what can be wrong? I have a dell inspiron with integrated intel 945 GM card.
<scary> crimsun:  I finished the install and rebooted
<CptAJ[ve] > I have 2 soundcards installed. I want remove one from linux (not physically, just make the OS not use it at all). How would I do that?
<OSBC> wietz0r: I think my problem comes with HAL thinking my key is a portable audio player
<Gnea> Nalleman: what video driver for X are you using?
<Gnea> Nalleman: what inspiron is it?
<Gnea> 6400?
<Talaman72> i (currently) have an intergrated video and want to see what it is and see if i can get a driver for it
<Nalleman> Gnea: , 640m have no clue about the driver. how can I check?
<paritosh> i cant play stuff on amarok :(
<antonioabdulio> HI All
<Gnea> Nalleman: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<magnetron> Hi antonioabdulio. please turn off caps lock.
<Gnea> Nalleman: should be keyboard, mouse and something else
<Talaman72> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<Talaman72>   is this the integrated one?
<antonioabdulio> I have a problem with the microphone with my D620 Dell laptop. Any idea??
<magnetron> !sound | antonioabdulio
<ubotu> antonioabdulio: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Gnea> antonioabdulio: what problem?
<paritosh> what codecs need to be installed for amarok to plkay mp3? can anyone tell me the exact name?
<tarzeau> Gnea: have you given gnu/kfreebsd a try yet? i tried the amd64 bit version
<antonioabdulio> the sound is fine but I'm not able for example to make skype call or recording sound
<SurfnKid> hi guys, is there a simple utility to check for hdd disk errors, bad secctors, damage etc? on a usb-drive?
<codeyman> Could anyone suggest an easy way to create movie dvds on ubuntu?
<Nalleman> Gnea, the driver is probably i810 then
<Gnea> tarzeau: nope, no time
<magnetron> codeyman: you could use the software called DeVeDe
<Gnea> Nalleman: doubt it... sec, looking
<Super_Cat_Frog> hi - does anybody know of a vice irc channell anywhere?
<magnetron> !info devede | codeyman
<paritosh> anyone, amarok??
<mobutu> what is vice ?
<ubotu> codeyman: devede: Video DVD creator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.9-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 449 kB, installed size 1060 kB
<codeyman> madnetron: ok.. its a cmd line tool?
<skenmy> Hi all - trying to instal 7.04 on a box I have here - but the LiveCD won't boot. I just get a message bouncing around my screen that it cannot display the resolution being fed to it - changing the option in F4 does nothing.
<paritosh> what are the codecs..?
<magnetron> codeyman: no
<Gnea> !amarok | paritosh
<ubotu> paritosh: Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<codeyman> ok will give it a try.. thanks
<Super_Cat_Frog> mobutu: its a comadorre64 (and other old machine) emulator
<Nalleman> Gnea, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27051/
<taa> any one can help me to install radeon drivers to run beryl please, i'm trying without success
<magnetron> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<gary4gar> !vcore
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vcore - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daveyboy> okay, i uninstalled php5 then installed php4, then unsinstalled php4 and reinstalled php5 and now my apache2 willnot display php fiels
<Super_Cat_Frog> !vice
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vice - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gnea> Nalleman: okay - try intel instead of i810
<magnetron> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<gary4gar> !via
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about via - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gnea> Nalleman: you can safely edit that file, save it and quit, then restart X by pressing ctrl-alt-backspace
<magnetron> !botabuse > gary4gar
<scary> anyone willing to help with my issue of my alsa-drivers module not loading
<Super_Cat_Frog> !cheese > Super_Cat_Frog
<Nalleman> Gnea, ok. it should be "intel" instead of "i810", right?
<Gnea> Nalleman: yes
<nils_> hallo???
<Nalleman> Gnea, ok, thanx. bbl
<gary4gar> magnetron, ok i will remember in future
<spangle> Anyone having trouble with nvidia drivers not working after a reboot?
<Super_Cat_Frog> spangle: dont use the installer from nvidia, use the ubuntu ones
<Gnea> !alsa > scary
<Shaftino> spangle, Use the restriced drivers manager to install them
<xcd> hi guys, whats some console command i can use to view my comp's device info i.e. motherboard vendor/model, etc.
<eltese> Hi
<spangle> Super_Cat_Frog: Will it work for 8series cards?
<eltese> anyone know a good channel for modelling? Need some help with maya 8.5
<littlebob> when i start ubuntu it is only a command line
<Leo89> Guys, does Kylix works under Ubuntu???  If yes, where can I download Kylix for free ^^
<scary> Gnea: not that easy, the drivers are not loading.  aplay -l shows nothing
<scary> not in the /procs either
<dbbolton> what is considered an excessively high temperature for a laptop?
<magnetron> littlebob: did you install the server version of ubuntu?
<spangle> Shaftino: Does it work for 8800 series cards?
<Gnea> scary: lspci | grep audio
<littlebob> no desktop
<Super_Cat_Frog> spangle: dunno, should do, its just the normal nvidia drivers, but package in a way that plays nicely with ubuntu
<Gnea> xcd: sudo hal-device
<Shaftino> spangle, I think that requires the beta drivers and im not to sure how you install them
<w30> xcd: I dono, go to /proc and look around in there. less /proc/device etc.
<Neko_o> little bob, try: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<scary> Gnea: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<paritosh> i am getting an error while updating the multiverse repo :S. so i can't find the libxine-extracodec package there
<Gnea> scary: what module is loaded?
<erUSUL> Leo89: kylix is a little bit outdated i do not think that it will work in any modern distro...
<sluimers> Does anyone here have experience in making canon printers work in Ubuntu?
<littlebob> i used the netboot version and it gave me a choice to install the desktop, ill try that thanks
<skenmy> Okay, we'll try with the actual issue im having. I'm being dumped to BusyBox on a fresh 7.04 install. No amount of fiddling with the toptions in the GRUB boot menu avoids this - it's exactly the same as the issue in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279884
<scary> Gnea: I just installed the newest alsa drivers with help from #alsa, but it didn't load at start-up
<Daveyboy> why is php4 still showing when doing 'whereis php4' after i did a apt-get remove php4?
<erUSUL> Leo89: try lazarus http://www.lazarus.freepascal.org/
<Gnea> scary: did you install them the ubuntu-way?
<Flannel> Daveyboy: you need to apt-get remove --purge php4, to remove all the config files and stuff
<scary> Gnea:  I tried that first, I couldn't get it to load so I installed from source
<Daveyboy> flannel , okay thanks
<littlebob> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start          so this will start the desktop?
<scary> Gnea: http://pastebin.ca/587616
<Gnea> scary: bad move.
<scary> why?
<scary> Gnea:  why does that make any difference?
<ericleblanc> hi
<antonioabdulio> do you know where are the multimedia settings??
<Gnea> scary: it makes ALL the difference - installing from source only breaks the base ubuntu sound system - if you upgrade later on, it could overwrite those files
<littlebob> it is this computer so i got to go
<Daveyboy> flannel , okay thanks, but did that command and still there in whereis, apt said php4 is not installed so not removed
<mokomull> I'm having trouble with Gnome in Ubuntu... it doesn't like global shortcuts with Mod4, which it doesn't trap.
<mike> Anyone want to point me to a recent forum discussion about the 'best' torrent client? thanks :)
<skenmy> Anyone? This is a rather annoying issue.
<Gnea> scary: you'd be in worse shape then
<Leo89> Guys, is there good C/C++ IDE for Linux? For example, from Borland/CodeGear
<iTurtle> Leo89: anjuta
<Gnea> scary: unless, of course, you installed the source properly
<Gnea> scary: and i'm not sure what methods you've tried
<iTurtle> Leo89: you can get it from add/remove
<eljak> Leo89, kdevelop
<scary> Gnea: I followed the instructions from the ubuntu wiki
<iTurtle> eljak: that's for kde
<Gnea> scary: the proper way to do it in ubuntu is this way: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<heatman> Hello everyone. Is there know problems with ndiswrapper with Ubuntu Feisty (7.04) because its seems i cant install any version of ndiswrapper and there is no version included with the installation CD.
<eljak> what about netbeans add-on
<mike> What's a good torrent client? Please dont say azureus! :((
<antonioabdulio> the microphone in  my Dell 620 doesn't work. any idea :)
<Shaftino> mike, gnome bit torrent?
<unimatrix9> deluge
<erUSUL> !torrent |mike
<Daveyboy> heatman, you need to update repositories
<ubotu> mike: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<Shaftino> mike, utorrent through wine?
<Lamego> mike, deluge, transmission, etc, there are so many :)
<demian> hi I'm looking for the logon sound for breezy, I like the tune a lot better then the one in feisty. Does anyone know where I can get it?
<Leo89> is there build-in pascal compiler in Lin?
<mike> doesnt deluge get rejected?
<Lamego> Shaftino, what a waste to use wine with so many native options
<Nalleman> Gnea, X refused to start over, it claimed there where no driver "intel"
<Lamego> Leo89, you can install freepascal
<Gnea> antonioabdulio: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/05/fixing-the-errant-microphone/
<Shaftino> Lamego, Well if people like utorrent then why not?
<heatman> Daveyboy, what wont do anything good since i dont have an internet connection,,,, im online atm with another pc
<Gnea> Nalleman: ack.. did you go back to i810?
<antonioabdulio> Thanks Gena: I'm going to have a look
<SlashLife> Mhh... PriceChild: You recently kickbanned those people that were disconnected due to that DCC SEND thingie...
<Nalleman> Gnea, yes
<Lamego> Shaftino, because you are not encouraging people to use open source software
<mike> I agree with that^
<juan278> how do i pair a phone with my pc?
<Leo89> Who knows where World of WarCraft for Lin can be downloaded ^^
<Gnea> Nalleman: man, i'm sorry about that :(
<unimatrix9> you  can also download frostwire , dont even need to install
<PriceChild> SlashLife, kick-ban-forward
<Shaftino> Lamego, gawd, sorry, dont bite my head off
<Nalleman> Gnea, no problem.
<SlashLife> ... a friend of mine seems to have the same problem, but I can't find any fix in the topics URLs... Would you mind pointing me to the URL where the fixing information is?
<demian> hi I'm looking for the logon sound for breezy, I like the tune a lot better then the one in feisty. Does anyone know where I can get it?
<mike> he didnt did he? :P
<Gnea> Nalleman: hrm, what sort of fps do you get from glxgears?
<nalioth> SlashLife: /msg ubotu exploit
<juan278> how do i pair a phone with ubuntu? it keeps asking for a passkey
<unimatrix9> demian  : boot an breezy livecd and get it off there
<Nalleman> like, 1000 fps or somethink like it
<skenmy> I'm getting "ALERT! /dev/hda1 does not exist; dropping to shell" on boot of 7.04. Any suggestions - there is only one hard drive in my machine.
<Gnea> lol
<Daveyboy> whereis is still showing php4 after 'apt-get remove --purge php4'
<mike> Lamego, Do you know if deluge is ok now? I heard something about people being kicked off trackers for using it?
<SlashLife> nalioth: Ah, thanks.
<edison_> ive got a problem with HAMACHI i can see my friends and they can see me but i cant ping them and they cant ping me :(
<imachine> Hi!
<demian> unimatrix9: I tried.. but I can't find it
<Nalleman> Gnea, sorry, like 5000 now
<greg_g> skemy, most likely
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<greg_g> skenmy, ignore that
<Gnea> Nalleman: ok... you said assault cube is one of the games?
<Lamego> mike, I know there are changes related to that problem, at least it is on the changelog
<imachine> question: i'm trying to obtain sources for the ubuntu kernel in some international fasion, where would I find them ?
<imachine> I need a list of patches preferably.
<skenmy> greg_g - I can't - it dumps me into BusyBox (ash) and won't proceed further.
<Daveyboy> whereis is still showing php4 after 'apt-get remove --purge php4'
<nalioth> mike: join #deluge and ask
<Nalleman> Gnea, yes its works ok. but flight gear is like shit
<Gnea> Nalleman: never played it... sec
<greg_g> skenmy, I meant my message, sorry, I didn't mean to type your name
<skenmy> ah right
<edison_> ive got a problem with HAMACHI i can see my friends and they can see me but i cant ping them and they cant ping me :( can someone help me?
<Gnea> Nalleman: oh my, like tremulous... have you tried that?
<antonioabdulio> do someone how to run "alsamixer??
<mike> ok cool thanks
<Nalleman> Gnea, nope. never
<Talaman72> i'm trying to setup a canon i900d, but not finding a driver
<ferronica> i am using ubuntu Fiesty Fawn to enter in GRUB esc , IS there any good graphical GRUB available ???
<Shaftino> antonioabdulio, in terminal
<crimsun> antonioabdulio: open Applications> Accessories> Terminal, then type: alsamixer
<Gnea> Nalleman: it's pretty tight FPS - humans vs. aliens using a modified open source quake3 backend engine
<daftpunk> nico25_cam
<antonioabdulio> thanks
<Gnea> Nalleman: full online capability
<KDan> Hello, I'm trying to open something through xvfb-run. I keep getting "Error: Can't open display: :99" error messages. /tmp/.X11-unix/X99 exists, and i tried running it under sudo so I don't think it's a permissions problem. Anyone got any idea/pointers for how I can resolve that? Couldn't find much on google unfortunately... Yes, I've also tried exporting DISPLAY (to :99 and localhost:0.0)... no joy...
<Nalleman> Gnea, is it in the repositories?
<Gnea> Nalleman: i think so... apt-cache search tremulous
<burtr> Hey I was wondering if core duo is considered 64 bit?
<justinburger> is there a way to control the power provided to a USB port? ie: ON/OFF ?
<Lamego> bur[n] er, all core2 duo processors support 64 bits, if that is your question
<heatman> does anyone know what version on ndiswrapper works best for Ubuntu 7.04?
<burtr> which ubuntu would i install?
<niuq> how can i remove splash screen?
<burtr> the  64 or the 486?
<edison_> ive got a problem with HAMACHI i can see my friends and they can see me but i cant ping them and they cant ping me :( can someone help me?
<Nalleman> Gnea, i try to install it now, but its about 100 megs so it will take some minutes
<Flannel> heatman: the one that's in the repositories.
<Shaftino> burtr, Id install the standard non 64 bit one,
<tarzeau> niuq: of which program?
<burtr> thanks shaftino
<Gnea> Nalleman: np, i'm getting AC installed now
<Shaftino> burtr, Get some other opnions though
<nox-Hand> Where do I change the message printed at login on my server?
<edison_> ive got a problem with HAMACHI i can see my friends and they can see me but i cant ping them and they cant ping me :( can someone help me?
<niuq> tarzeau: it is actually the starting splash when i log in to ubuntu
<heatman> Flannel: dont have access to internet and apt-get cant find it on Installation CD
<burtr> Well I have XP on here and dell didn't recomend 64 t the time (although do they ever?)
<Lamego> niuq, install something like the startup manager
<littlebob> ubuntu is only starting in the commandline did i do something wrong
<OSBC> wietz0r: I've solved my problem but now, when I mount my key, i got the rights permissions but I can create a folder (example) on it with nautilus
<Shaftino> burtr, Well i think most people would probably recommend the standard 32 bit one
<unimatrix9> heatman : download and put on usb?
<w30> burtr: I was reading about that; Intel says you gota have the bios updated for 64bit support but it does not say whether current motherboards are updated for 64 bit
<Havis_> burtr: just itstall any Ubuntu :) on your hardware it should run pretty well :)
<Talaman72> edison_,, are you using a router?
<Flannel> heatman: thats because it was removed from the CD for some reason in feisty.  Do you have internet on any other machines?  sneakernet is the way to go.  http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/misc/ndiswrapper-utils-1.9  and http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/misc/ndiswrapper-common
<ekso> very newbie question.... how do i get out of man? :p
<heatman> unimatrix9: I didnt all i get is errors
<edison_> Talaman72, yes DLink Gaming router gbit
<crocodile> when I run emerald I get this error:         (emerald:18768): Wnck-WARNING **: Unhandled action type (nil)
<burtr> thanks for the input
<ekso> esc did not worked..
<ekso> ctrl-c neither
<Flannel> heatman: the table/box with archetectures at the bottom, click the "all" or "i386" and then you'll be asked to choose a mirror to download it
<heatman> Flannel: TY
<Talaman72> edison_,, do you have icmp blocked?
<qnyc> ekso, q
<ekso> tks!
<w30> burtr: also your operating system and apps must be 64bit also to use it.
<darwich> can anybody help me find my Fake windows root ?
<edison_> Talaman72, Icmp? i dont know i gonna look
<justinburger> so there is no way to power up/power down a specific USB port?
<ferronica> i am using ubuntu Fiesty Fawn to enter in GRUB esc , IS there any good graphical GRUB available ???
<qnyc> ekso, man uses less, type man less for more options
<littlebob> i was using the netboot does it install the desktop
<darwich> can anybody help me find my Fake windows root ?
<niuq> Lamego: startup manager?
<OSBC> man useless ? :p
<edison_> Talaman72, what are you doing?
<Lamego> niuq, http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=Startup+Manager
<w30> burtr: you can install things like 31bit flash on 64 bit Linux but it's a work-around.
<taigeR_> hi
<w30> 31/32
<Nalleman> Gnea, Tremulous worked ok as well
<Talaman72> edison_, i was trying to ping you
<Lamego> I am using 64bits without any issues, for rare cases you use 32bits binaries
<littlebob> anyone?
<wietz0r> OSBC: Glad it all worked out :)
<edison_> Talaman72, yes i see.. dont know why it doesnt work in hamachi, should i look for icmp?
<kbrooks> 31 bit flash? heh :)
<OSBC> wietz0r: not all, I don't have writing permissions under nautilus
<w30> Lamego: yep 64bit Linux works swell.
<wietz0r> OSBC: Oooooh
<OSBC> wietz0r: but i can mkdir :)
<ekso> qnyc: ok! tks!! :)
<wietz0r> OSBC: You could always start a nautilus as root and change the permissions on it ?
<wietz0r> Anyhow, I'm gonna install ubunt unow
<taigeR_> you tell me ;)
<Gnea> Nalleman: ok, i don't know what AC's setup is all about, it's really impossible to adjust the settings in that game
<Talaman72> edison_, ping me and see if you get something back
<Gnea> Nalleman: yeah, AC looks like it has some issues
<wietz0r> Talaman72: 21:10 [freenode]  CTCP PING reply from Talaman72: 0.492 seconds
<Talaman72> huh
<littlebob> ubuntu is only starting in the commandline, i used netboot
<Nalleman> Gnea, yes. its a shitty game ;) just wanted to try 3d graphics on my computer
<Gnea> Nalleman: lol
<Gnea> Nalleman: don't wanna say that word in here btw ;)
<Gnea> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Nalleman> hehe
<OSBC> wietz0r: look: drwxr-xr-x 15 excelsior excelsior 8192 1970-01-01 01:00 EXCEL16G
<Nalleman> ok, sorry
<Gnea> np
<OSBC> wietz0r: that's only nautilus who is fool
<Gnea> Nalleman: i think you'll like tremulous - give it a bit and see how it grows on ya, the gfx/sound should keep up ok
<edison_> Talaman72, dont know how to ping u here in xchat lol
<littlebob> does netboot only install non-graphical ubuntu?
<mzanfardino> I need some suggestions on how to properly evaluate the functionality of my wireless network.  I've recently installed ubuntu on a laptop with wireless connectivitiy.  I can get the wireless adapter to work, but I'm finding that I have a spoty connection.  I and another laptop running windows and it too has a spotty connection.  I'm suspicious of the router, but when I run various wired tests it performs perfectly.  Any suggestions?
<Talaman72> just right click on the nick and it ping or ctcp then ping should be in the list
<Nalleman> yes. its looks great. but i still have issues with flightgear and 3d chess (!)
<tarzeau> Nalleman: nvidia?
<littlebob> any help
<Nalleman> tarzeau, no, intel
<imachine> HEY
<tarzeau> littlebob: netboot just says you boot from the network. you can do anything afterwards
<imachine> cna someone tell me where I can get files from packages ?
<tarzeau> Nalleman: haha, :)
<imachine> http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/base/linux-amd64-generic <- i want this package
<Talaman72> edison_, if you have xchat there is a button
<tarzeau> imachine: from opening the package?
<imachine> where can I find what is it built from ?
<littlebob> well i installed the ubuntu desktop but it does not comeup
<tarzeau> imachine: download it and unpack it?
<imachine> tarzeau: dude, don't try to be funny please. I need to know about patches.
<tarzeau> imachine: binary packages are built from source packages
<OSBC> wietz0r: i'm trying a reboot, maybe something fooled
<imachine> I need to patch my vanilla kernel with the same patch ubuntu patches it's asus-acpi module.
<Nalleman> tarzeau, integrated intel card. Its HOT ;)
<tarzeau> Nalleman: worst. shit. ever.
<imachine> tarzeau: know how I'd get about doing so ?
<tarzeau> imachine: using ar x the.deb
<imachine> what ?
<imachine> wtf
<imachine> LISTEN
<tarzeau> imachine: you need a terminal
<imachine> i need to know what patch is used.
<imachine> so I can patch my kernel, on another distro.
<mokomull> imachine: Then grab the source package.
<imachine> mokomull: yes, does it include the patches ?
<mokomull> imachine: Of course!
<imachine> mokomull: like, I could pick off which one's which?
<w30> mzanfardino: I can say that wireless on my cheap router is qwerky too. A guy across the street was using my wireless in his car but the computer in my bedroom is always droping connections, Go figure
<Lamego> imachine, it includes everything which is used to build the binaries
<imachine> mokomull: I mean I could just as well diff the files :)
<imachine> Lamego: yes! that's what I want ;)
<OldPink> /
<mokomull> imachine: Of course not.  You could always search the changelog to find out.
<imachine> Lamego: where could I find the package ?
<mokomull> imachine: sudo apt-get source linux-kernel
<imachine> http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/base/linux-amd64-generic that's the one I want
<host_> question, how do I tell what video driver linux is using?
<imachine> mokomull: well, yes, but I'm not on ubuntu. and I don't have ubuntu anywhere near except for on cds. where would this command fetch the source package from ?
<tarzeau> host_: which video card? check the x config file?
<imachine> mokomull: http://ftp.pwr.wroc.pl/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.22/ <- here, for example ?
<Sebastianffx> hi, somebody can help me, i lost my ntfs disks, and when i remount them, it says: "File system incorrect, opcion incorrect, block incorrect on /dev/sda5. it miss the code page or so.  try dmesg|tail or so.
<w30> mzanfardino: I suppose you have messed with locations and antenna positions, etc.
<tarzeau> host_: if you're after ati/nvidia lsmod and look for nvidia or fglrx
<Lamego> host_, you look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<host_> nvidia gforce 5200
<imachine> mokomull: I don't know how the mirrors are built for apt-get.
<tarzeau> host_: lsmod | grep nvidia says something?
<mokomull> imachine: You see down below where it says "Source package:"...
<tarzeau> host_: then check the x config file if it has vesa, nv or nvidia
<imachine> mokomull: I see nothing like that.
<mokomull> Under "More information"
<imachine> is there no View-CVS for stuff like that ?
<Milux> hello! i can't see correctly the ...letters with kvirc. I tried UTF-8 and ISO 8859-1. What i do?
<Lundn> a good linux editor that handles ftp highlightning and auto complete would be awesome :P
<Ravenndude`> Is there a way to make boot time in fiesty quicker?
<niuq> Lamego: i just installed wmanager, thought it was the same thing, but i cannot run it
<Sebastianffx> somebody that help me please: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27054/
<Sebastianffx> i dont know how to recover my ntfs discs
<buddo> windowers soft wear
<tarzeau> Ravenndude`: why do they all call it fiesty?
<ferronica> i am using ubuntu Fiesty Fawn to enter in GRUB esc , is there any good graphical GRUB available ???
<Gnea> Sebastianffx: got a windows cd?
<Ravenndude`> i before e except after c
<Sebastianffx> yes
<Sebastianffx> why, Gnea?
<host_> tarzeau, it has nvidia, but it's only allowing my refresh rate to go up to 54 hz
<Gnea> Sebastianffx: boot it up, go into recovery mode console, and run chkdsk /r
<buddo> printing with lexmark
<wolfspirit> how do I install the dcop server?  is that something specific to installing kde?  I'm trying to run a kde app in enlightenment and I normally use gnome
<Ravenndude`> Is there a way to make boot time in feisty*** quicker?
<Sebastianffx> allright
<wolfspirit> Ravenndude`: what is it at right now?
<tarzeau> Ravenndude`: probably by removing all the stuff that's started at boot time?
<Sebastianffx> Gnea, and thats all??
<buddo> lexmarkprinter
<Gnea> Sebastianffx: when it finishes, reboot to ubuntu and try to mount the ntfs then
<Sebastianffx> ok i will, thanx a lot :)
<pepe_> hello folks :)
<host_> next question, how do I get my refresh rate options to allow me to make it higher? it's only going up to 54 hz
<OldPink> host
<OldPink> host_: Edit your xorg.conf :)
<ubuntu_aa> help help
<imachine> mokomull: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/devel/linux-source this is what I want
<host_> thanks OldPink , i'll just fiddle around in that for a while til something works in a few weeks
<ubuntu_aa> I booted ubuntu live cd to fix broken sysstem on hda
<OldPink> host: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubuntu_aa> but ubuntu livecd doesnt see my hard drive, there is no file /dev/hda wtf
<imachine> mokomull: but it's built from some wacky linux-meta package. and that's all I can get from the Source package:
<imachine> mokomull: it's terrible! :/// ffs
<OldPink> host_: Then look for the list of refresh rates
<OldPink> Add the ones you'd like
<OldPink> Reboot
<Flannel> ubuntu_aa: it'd be /dev/hda1 (for the first partition on hda)
<ubuntu_aa>  # ls /dev/hd?
<ubuntu_aa> /dev/hdb
<ubuntu_aa> it sees only my cdrom
<unimatrix9> make sure your monitor can do the refresh rate you enter!
<ubuntu_aa> but not ATA
<mike> I have a problem with my screen resolution... I edited the config file and added in the resolution I need..
<bri> hello
<mike> This changed the login resolution
<Lekrem> hey bri
<Flannel> ubuntu_aa: hdb is your CDrom?
<ubuntu_aa> Flannel, yea
<mike> but ubuntu desktop doesn't work at full resolution
<mike> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Flannel> ubuntu_aa: you're right.  your harddrive (assuming it's IDE) isn't showing up.  Are you sure it's an IDE drive?
<ubuntu_aa> Flanne yeaaa
<Gnea> mike: the system might not support that resolution
<mike> 1280 ?
<mike> :(
<Gnea> it might not
<Gnea> depends what your system is
<ubuntu_aa> Flanne - LIVE cd ubuntu do create /dev/hda and so on if harddrive is connected??
<mike> what do you mean by system?
<mike> hardware?
<Gnea> yes
<Flannel> ubuntu_aa: no.  Turn it off, open up the system, check your connections.
<mike> 8800 GTS 320
<Gnea> monitor?
<ubuntu_aa> Flannel so you say it must be a hardware problem?
<mike> Gnea, Why would the login screen work but the desktop not?
<Flannel> ubuntu_aa: yes.  Otherwise you'd see /dev/hda
<unimatrix9> is there an how to make your own ubuntu livecd some where, or how these were build?
<mike> monitor is quite oldish
<ubuntu_aa> ok
<Gnea> mike: dunno
<mike> some wierd gnr thing
<Gnea> mike: make/model?
<Flannel> ubuntu_aa: if you want, reboot, look in the BIOS to see if you see it.
<ubuntu_aa> ok\
<Gnea> guns 'n roses? :)
<Sebastianffx>  hey, Gnea can you say me what is the think tahat i should to do... please excuse me, but i forgot to take note when you say me :P...
<mike> fuck no those guys are retarded
<Lekrem> hello Milux
<Sebastianffx> is chkdisk?
<Gnea> LOL
<kitche> unimatrix9: probably on the site or google might have a good article
<Gnea> Sebastianffx: chkdsk /r
<PriceChild> !ohmy | mike
<imachine> mokomull: dude, help please.
<ubotu> mike: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<imachine> this is a terribly messy channel.
<imachine> ;/
<imachine> my eyes are jumpy from the looks of it
<Sebastianffx> :s, thanx again
<mike> Surely language is open source?
<Gnea> mike: eh, just don't swear and it's all good
<hylje> imachine: filter out join quit nick etc
<Flannel> !kernel | imachine
<ubotu> imachine: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Flannel> imachine: follow the instructions on that page to get the kernel source
<Gnea> mike: anyway, can you get a make/model of the monitor?
<unimatrix9> is there an how to make your own ubuntu livecd some where, or how these were build?
<imachine> Flannel: this better be worth it
<unimatrix9> not on google...
<Wisdom07> hello
<kitche> unimatrix9: check the wiki
<techjim> elkbuntu: ping
<unimatrix9> ok
<Flannel> imachine: Worth what?  You'll get your kernel source. Why do you want the source?
<mike> yeah 2 secs
<imachine> Flannel: I need to know what patches are applied to vanilla.
<kitche> unimatrix9: sicne I know one is on there but not sure if that's what you want or not
<imachine> Flannel: I intend to use Ubuntu's acpi-asus patches for my kernel on another distro.
<Flannel> unimatrix9: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Wisdom07> i'm new to linux and i'm on ubuntu ,could anyone tell me  how to create a shortcut on my desktop for my DSL connection
<Flannel> imachine: that's on that page as well.
<imachine> Flannel: cool. tas.
<mike> Gnea, GNR - EZM19F
<Wisdom07> i'm new to linux and i'm on ubuntu ,could anyone tell me  how to create a shortcut on my desktop for my DSL connection,to connect automaticallay.
<Flannel> !adsl | Wisdom07
<ubotu> Wisdom07: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Gnea> mike: weird... can you paste your xorg.conf file to pastebin please?
<Gnea> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mike> oki
<OSBC> wietz0r: okay now everything works just fine (well, it could be better, but almost perfect :p)
<OSBC> wietz0r: thanks a lot
<OSBC> well, i'm hungry now, see ya
<linracoon> is it possible to put working a usb wireless adapter?
<Gnea> linracoon: sure
<mike> Gnea, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27056/
<linracoon> Gnea: how
<Lekrem> hello
<mike> thanks in advance for all of this by the way :)
<Gnea> !wireless | linracoon
<linracoon> the smc cd doesnt have any driver for linux
<ubotu> linracoon: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<linracoon> Gnea: the smc cd doesnt have any driver for linux
<Gnea> linracoon: right, linux should have the driver already - if not, you'd have to use it with ndiswrapper - look at the website that ubotu just gave you to check the compatibility list for your card
<linracoon> Gnea: ok
<Gnea> linracoon: hardly EVER does a cd have a linux driver on it :)
<RoC_MM> What happens if I put a repo in my sources.list but don't install the gpg key?
<savetheWorld> Hi all -where can i find info about Ubuntu's server releases?
<savetheWorld> !ubotu server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<linracoon> Gnea: im in that page but i dont see any doc for smc
<savetheWorld> Thanks!
<Gnea> linracoon: you have to look around and find it
<savetheWorld> The werb helps those who HUP themselves
<linracoon> Gnea: but i have and there isnt any for smc
<imachine> Flannel: dude, http://ftp.pwr.wroc.pl/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/linux-source-2.6.20_2.6.20-16.29_all.deb <- is this the file to get ???
<mike> Gnea, What do you think? :(
<Gnea> linracoon: it's there, you're just not looking hard enough.
<imachine> I see no patches, anywhere! it's terryfing how your devs even MANAGE to get about your build system
<linracoon> Gnea: hu? where??
<benofsky> argh, ubuntu won't install
<host_> what's the command to re-run the xorg config?
<benofsky> xorgconfigure
<benofsky> xorgconfig*
<KDan> Hello, I'm trying to open something through xvfb-run. I keep getting "Error: Can't open display: :99" error messages. /tmp/.X11-unix/X99 exists, and i tried running it under sudo so I don't think it's a permissions problem. Anyone got any idea/pointers for how I can resolve that? Couldn't find much on google unfortunately... Yes, I've also tried exporting DISPLAY (to :99 and localhost:0.0)... no joy...
<Gnea> mike: i think the Monitor section might not have the best HorizSync and VertRefresh values... are those automatically generated?
<jrib> !xconfig > host_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<benofsky> after a few minuets of the ubuntu install it tells me system temperature reached 51c too hot system halted
<Gnea> linracoon: well what is the model of the SMC card?
<vafada> hi.. i was playing with groups and I lost the right to sudo :(
<vafada> how can i add myself again to admin group?
<neil_> hey guys, I have a vanilla install here with only restricted-packages added
<Gnea> vafada: boot from the livecd
<linracoon> Gnea: 7904wbra2
<neil_> I cant play the streaming video on news.bbc.co.uk, its WM format
<neil_> what do I need?
<Incandenzian> Is there a way to get the Terminal to open in the dir you're in?
<Incandenzian> e.g. I open up a folder on my Desktop, then a subfolder of that folder, etc.
<Incandenzian> then click the Terminal icon.
<AlestorJN> Hi everyone, I'm having some problems using the partition manager, fdisk, in the Ubuntu Terminal.  If anyone could help I would greatly appreciate it. :)
<kitche> imachine: umm I see a diff file for the linux source and it looks like a patch to me
<vafada> Gnea, no other way to access root in my machine?
<Gnea> vafada: negative
<owas> preciso de dicas cedega+revolt
<neil_> noone?
<RoC_MM> vafada, yeah just a sec
<GenNMX> How does one recover a lost ext3 partition? I tried converting multiple EXT3 partitions to a LVM, but I screwed up in that I didn't know it would dereference the existing partitions (stupid me). I didn't format the LVM, so the data should still be there. testdisk says the superblocks still exist.
<lbawinowns> Ubotu told me that i can use Nautilius as an FTP?
<Incandenzian> neil_, go to Synaptic and search for WM.
<lbawinowns> What FTP related feutures does nautilius have?
<Gnea> linracoon: what kernel are you using?
<comosicus> i need to unninstall videoactivex from my comp and i can't find it
<kitche> lbawinowns: umm ftp client
<Lamego> lbawinowns, all the features you expect from a plain ftp client
<darwich> When i try to run WoW trough "  " display=0 wine WoW.exe " i still run 5 fps trough Wine .. Why ?
<RoC_MM> vafada, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_gain_root_user_access_without_login
<Gnea> darwich: because you should use cedega
<lbawinowns> kitche, lamego - how do i activate :?
<darwich> Gnea: Cedega isnt working here :(
<vafada> RoC_MM, thanks let me check that
<RoC_MM> vafada, you then need to use some command to add yourself back to the "admin" group
<Gnea> darwich: why not?
<juan278> how do i pair a phone with ubuntu? it keeps asking for a passkey
<GenNMX> !factoids
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Gnea> darwich: i've had WoW work with cedega flawlessly
<mike> Gnea, I think they were the auto-generated ones yes
<kitche> lbawinowns: should just have to do ftp://<user>@<pass>:domain
<darwich> Gnea : I dont know :/ .. but i know that my WoW worked once with Wine .. but cant make it work with more than 5 fps :/
<Lamego> lbawinowns, you just need to go to Places -> Connect to Server
<jrib> juan278: someone the other day said there was some default key, it was something dumb like 0000 or 1234 (I can't remember).  But  /usr/share/doc/RELEVANT_PACKAGE/README.Debian   would probably mention it
<neil_> Do I need w32codecs If i have restricted-packages for ubuntu installed?
<lbawinowns> ok thanks, can it act as server?
<comosicus> i need to unninstall video activex...i don't now how
<darwich> When i try to run WoW with the command " display=0 wine WoW.exe " i still run 5 fps trough Wine .. Why ?
<jrib> neil_: I don't have w32codecs and I can play everything I've tried
<PIPBoy_> is there a chat for the KDE enviroment? and the Gnome enviroment?
<neil_> jrib: Can you play streaming video from http://news.bbc.co.uk ?
<jrib> comosicus: why do you think you need to?  I'm not sure what activex in linux means
<neil_> If I swap gstreamer for totem-gxine, It shows the player with like a cartoony red-x image instead of the stream
<lbawinowns> PIPBoy_ #KDE , it is active
<juan278> jrib: the key is 1234 but it still wont allow the pairing
<qnyc> neil_, you need w32codecs, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<PIPBoy_> lbawinowns: hey thanks
<comosicus> not in linux..........
<jrib> neil_: yes
<Sebastianffx> Gnea i do what you say(chkdsk /r) and it says this " the volume seems yo have unrecovery problems" i think that i fuck up my disk....
<neil_> qnyc: Even though I have the feisty-restricted-packages thing enabled?
<jrib> comosicus: this is #ubuntu, for support with ubuntu linux.  If you have a question about windows, you should ask in ##windows
<comosicus> offfff
<Sebastianffx> i dont wanna lost my data :(
<Gnea> Sebastianffx: yeah, sounds like the filesystem is corrupted. hope you have backups.
<comosicus> let me explain please
<qnyc> neil_, yes it's not available in any ubuntu repository, you can add medibuntu for it
<comosicus> patience.......ohhhhhh
<neil_> ok thanks :)
<AlestorJN> May someone help me create a partition on my flash drive?  Fdisk isn't working correctly :S Or how I want it to anyway
<Sebastianffx> ouu, no
<mike> Gnea, Should I change them to what is in the guide then yeah? :)
<jrib> AlestorJN: try gparted
<Gnea> Sebastianffx: try again - this time: chkdsk /f /r
<AlestorJN> Oh okay, thanks :)
<AlestorJN> I'll try it out
<Sebastianffx> :o
<cheetoos> AlestorJN:  use gparted
<imbecile>  any VM experts in here? I need to figure out why my xp vm wont connect to the internet :/ .... i dont have a dual boot and i need to get this to connect for something from work that wont work in wine
<Sebastianffx> ok i will
<Gnea> mike: i'm still looking...hrm
<cheetoos> imbecile: use the nat support
<owas> revolt on linux works?
<lousygaru1> Hello, is the ubuntu logo cropped at the top or not? --> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<imbecile> cheetoos,  thanks :)
<jrib> neil_: I forgot to mention, I use mplayer plugin
<jrib> lousygaru1: yeah, file a bug?
<cheetoos> imbecile: np :)
<neil_> jrib: Ah ok, thanks
<lousygaru1> i DID!\
<lousygaru1> they closed it
<lousygaru1> i will reopen
<lousygaru1> or smt
<jrib> lousygaru1: bug #?
<owas> canal ubuntu no brasil?
<devinci> Bonjour moi je veux simplement copier un dossier dans usr/share/amsn/skin  mais il semble que je ne suis pas le propritaire. Comment faire ?
<jrib> !br | owas
<ubotu> owas: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<syssandviken> i just installed ubuntu 7.04 and the sound does not work. there is a red stop-thingy over the speaker icon and when i klick it it says "no volume control Gstreamer plugins and/or devices found". lspci | grep audio  gives "00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 4361 (rev 03)". does anyone know how to fix this?
<jrib> !fr | devinci
<ubotu> devinci: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<surviver> jrib, hey i think i have a bug :s:s i mounted (remounted) my partitions to rw but i cant make or put stuff onto that partition :(( i need to report that ?
<jrib> surviver: what filesystem?
<owas> valeu ubotu
<surviver> jrib, ext3 primary
<cheetoos> syssandviken: You need to install the drivers
<surviver> jrib, and its an sda4
<jrib> surviver: are you sure it is not a permissions issue?
<kitche> lousygaru1: the logo look fine for me
<syssandviken> cheetoos, hum okey. how do i do that? :)
<audiocrew> hey I need some help setting up Ubuntu to record from a line-in input on an integrated sound card
<surviver> jrib, dont think so ... i mounted remounted in evry way i can make dirs and stuff true console but cant do it on normal desktop
<p> slt
<comosicus> i whant to install a better version of video activex becouse i have a program that allow me to use windows aplication on linux...but when i try to install that new version  i can't becouse i must uninstall the old version.......but i dont find the old version of video activex
<AlestorJN> Downloading gparted...
<audiocrew> I cant get anything ot show up
<AlestorJN> doo de doo
<Gnea> mike: try HorizSync  28-60  VertRefresh  43-70
<jrib> surviver: where is it mounted?
<mike> ok sound will I need to ctrl-alt-backspace before I try changing the res?
<surviver> jrib, media/sda4
<illriginal> I have a question!... Is it normal for my RAM to shoot up to 400-800MB of memory?
<cheetoos> syssandviken: you know you Sound card Model ?
<jrib> surviver: what does 'ls -ld /media/sda4' return?
<mike> Gnea, ok sound will I need to ctrl-alt-backspace before I try changing the res?
<Gnea> mike: yes. also, can you paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<CTho> what apps do you guys recommend for watching TV (tv tuner, not web streaming)
<mike> ok cool
<dugurama> dvi with 800x600 looks awesome
<surviver> jrib, drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 4096 2007-06-24 17:04 /media/sda4
<mike> Gnea, After I have tried changing the res?
<mike> or before?
<jrib> surviver: so you can only write to it as root
<syssandviken> cheetoos, no.. its an integrated audio card
<Gnea> mike: before and after - 2 different urls
<weeeeb> hey guys
<surviver> jrib, jup tried to remount and all stuff but only can write on it as root :s
<weeeeb> i need some help
<AlestorJN> Hi Web
<jrib> !permission > surviver (see the private message from ubotu)
<ibanex> hi all, can anyone tell me how to get Manual Network Configuration out of the Gnome tray?
<mike> ok cool
<dugurama> I think i got the wrong version of ubuntu theres no java
<jrib> surviver: you need to use chown/chmod appropriately.  Let me know if you are not sure of what to do after reading the link from ubotu
<weeeeb> im pretty new to linux, and I am having great difficulty  programs
<jrib> dugurama: it is in multiverse
<weeeeb> *installing
<dugurama> chmod a+x jre
<jrib> !java > dugurama (see the private message from ubotu)
<surviver> jrib, k ty ill give it a try
<jrib> !software > weeeeb (see the private message from ubotu)
<cheetoos> syssandviken: then you will have the model in your Motherboard manual
<ibanex> weeeeb: what are you trying to install
<cheetoos> syssandviken: if it a laptop , look the spec of the laptop
<weeeeb> pidgin
<weeeeb> but the error applies to everything else ive tried to install\
<bung> hey ive got a bit of a problem, new to ubuntu, trying to install smbfs in synaptic, and i get the following message: smbfs: Depends: samba-common (=3.0.24-2ubuntu1) but 3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2 is to be installed:
<dugurama> python 2.4 does not appear to be here also
<jrib> weeeeb: you should usually stick to synaptic or add/remove to install things
<madman91> hey guys... ive been using rsync to backup my stuff... but recently I noticed that it does not delete files that I have deleted from my SOURCE dir
<neil_> otem could not play 'rtsp://wm-acl.bbc.co.uk/wms/news/media_acl/mps/fix/news/uk/video/102000/bb/102167_16x9_bb.wmv'. There is no input plugin to handle the location of this movie
<neol> how do i change the super key ???
<neil_> how annoying
<jrib> dugurama: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<dugurama> 7\
<neil_> vanilla install, restricted packages AND w32codecs installed...
<neil_> any ideas?^^^
<dugurama> with too many updates
<weeeeb> I get this msg: Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<weeeeb> but
<mike> Gnea: here's before http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27059/
<jrib> dugurama: are you trying to install python2.4 with APT?
<comosicus> i whant to install a better version of video activex becouse i have a program that allow me to use windows aplication on linux...but when i try to install that new version  i can't becouse i must uninstall the old version.......but i dont find the old version of video activex
<weeeeb> automatrix and adp are both not running (as far as I can tell)
<mike> and now I'm gonna restart and try and change the resolution and give you the new one right
<jrib> !repeat > comosicus (see the private message from ubotu)
<neo_> noustousss
<mike> ?
<dugurama> synaptic and apt-get
<neil_> Why doesnt streaming work with the packages I have installed....
<Gnea> mike: ok
<neil_> Seems silly
<AlestorJN> Gparted is working great, thanks guys.
<jrib> dugurama: pastebin the output of 'sudo aptitude install python2.4'
<fight> hello
<madman91> hey guys... ive been using rsync to backup my stuff... but recently I noticed that it does not delete files that I have deleted from my SOURCE dir... i use rsync -av SOURCE DEST
<mike> Gnea, all I need to do is ctrl-alt-backspace ye?
<dugurama> python 2.4 is a dependencie for java and vica versa
<weeeeb> the add/remove thing isnt working
<neol> weeeeb: what error are you getting ?
<weeeeb> ill type it agn
<weeeeb> Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<Gnea> mike: yup
<weeeeb> howevs I cannot figure out whats running
<ibanex> weeeb:  you can check your System Monitor from gnome-control-center and kill any synaptic process
<bung> hi, im trying to install smbfs in synaptic, and i get the following message: smbfs: Depends: samba-common (=3.0.24-2ubuntu1) but 3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2 is to be installed... 1.2>1 so a newer version is installed, and it wont install ?
<weeeeb> what is the process tre
<weeeeb> *tree
<weeeeb> name
<neol> weeeeb: start system monitor u will understand
<DrkCodeman> I am eperiencing this bug in WOW
<DrkCodeman> fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION
<DrkCodeman> (0x502) from glGetQueryObjectuivARB(GL_QUERY_RESULT_AVAILABLE)  <at>  query.c / 191
<DrkCodeman> it appears after the loading screen
<dugurama> vncversion xyz123:0
<DrkCodeman> err wrong room ;p
<Gnea> DrkCodeman: wine or cedega?
<DrkCodeman> wine
<DrkCodeman> ;p
<Sebastianffx> Gnea, it happen the same (the volume seems to have unrecovery problems) :(
<g4lv4tr0n> opencompositing
<Lamego> DrkCodeman, try #wine
<DrkCodeman> ya
<DrkCodeman> actualy its #winehq
<neol> g4lv4tr0n: opencompositing is for compiz fusion channel right ??
<dugurama> its winehund
<Gnea> Sebastianffx: ouch.  if you have a usb jumpdrive, you MIGHT be able to copy files from the hard drive to the jumpdrive in the recovery console...
<weeeeb> i dont see any synaptic processes and besides im running adept and automatrix
<weeeeb> which i also cannot find
<dugurama> mmm automatix
<dugurama> getautomatix.com
<jrib> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Sebastianffx> i think the same, but even it dont recognize th partition (D:>)
<dugurama> same deal with synaptic
<neil_> jrib: Still no luck, even with mplayer. This has always been my problem with ubuntu.. it connects, says its buffering, then goes to 'stopped'.
<neol> weeeeb: better restart ur system prob will be easily solved without any headache
<jrib> neil_: right click -> play
<weeeeb> you mean reformat?
<jrib> dugurama: will you do what I asked so I can help you?
<dugurama> sure
<ibanex> weeeb: just restart it will kill the process
<ibanex> it shouldnt be running at boot
<weeeeb> ive restarted several times...
<neol> weeeeb: i mean restart ur system
<weeeeb> same error.
<Arko> is there SecondLife in repositories?
<neol> weeeeb: thats strange
<neil_> jrib: repeats same.. connecting, getting playlist, buffering, stopped.
<Sebastianffx> look what it says when i try to remoun under ubuntu :[  244.618723]  NTFS-fs error (device sda5): ntfs_fill_super(): Not an NTFS volume.
<jrib> Arko: no, but you can download it from their website
<weeeeb> its annoying ;p
<kane77> Arko, not afaik, but it is on getdeb.org...
<Arko> jrib: thanx
<jrib> neil_: I used the "play directly in player" link
<surviver> jrib, sry for interupt back but i am asking myself in my permissions i see drw... so where stands the D for?
<dugurama> vncversion xyz123:0
<weeeeb> therfe must be a process that i dont know what it is
<kane77> Arko, eh sry getdeb.net
<jrib> surviver: d means it is a directory
<surviver> jrib, oke ty
<ibanex> weeeeb: try the command: sudo ps ax | grep synaptic
<ibanex> see what it gives you...
<DrkCodeman> how do you enable opengl?
<weeeeb> i did try intalling pidgin from the terminal and messed up because im inept at typing in terminal commands, perhaps it created some sort of process there
<dugurama> install compiz
<weeeeb> what could that be
<kitche> DrkCodeman: use a binary driver but it's installed with mesalib
<ibanex> weeeeb: that wouldn't spawn any kind of synaptic process
<surviver> jrib, oke iam much farther now i can see only root has write premission and group nor other has the permission only read oke thx  iam bit farther i read on how i can change this stuff:D
<Gnea> DrkCodeman: have you read this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120615
<weeeb> well that didnt work
<NaNO2x> how can i modify the applications menu?
<ibanex> weeeb: what didnt?
<neol> how do i open any application as root ?
<jrib> NaNO2x: rigth click on the ubuntu icon -> edit menu
<Shaftino> neol, gksudo
<kane77> neol, sudo applicationname
<kitche> neol: use gksu <application>
<jrib> neol: note that you will rarely need to
<NaNO2x> thanks
<mike> Gnea, Didn't work - same thing.. login screen is 1280.. then when I login the screen blacks.. then switches back on with 1024.. very strange behaviour indeed
<neol> kane77: that is not working
<kitche> neol: sudo is for console gksu is for graphical
<kane77> neol, if it is gui then gksu
<neol> Shaftino: kitche thanks trying now
<dugurama> ok jrib now how do I change my dowloads file
<dugurama> from Desktop
<weeeb> does anyone have any clue how to asses what the hell is causing this message in adept installer:  Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<Gnea> mike: OH!!! right click on desktop->properties
<terlmann> I have a strange error in one of my games ,and it has happened on other os's.the game ppracer's text ui elements are converted to gibberish for seemingly no reason  when aiglx is enabled.when software rendering is used the framerate is from the 1st century bc but the labels work. any help ?
<terlmann> weeb
<weeeb> yes
<BURTS> what is the longest single span a 5e network cable is capable of?
<Gnea> mike: see if you can switch the res for gnome up to 1280 there
<terlmann> kill all apt-get , dpkg , and synaotic sessions
<surviver> jrib, mzz got question there 3 groups: other owner and group : owner = root , what is group? or other? :s:s
<terlmann> log everyone out
<dugurama> 100 meters
<terlmann> then yourself back in
<BURTS> only a 100 meters :( crap
<akromyk> hi, can anyone point me to a good linux game to improve memory
<terlmann> yes
<tarzeau> akromyk: nethack
<terlmann> try suduko
<mobutu> counterstrike
<mike> Gnea, That's what I did though.. I logged in.. tried to change it.. the screen goes all mental and I can't see anything.. then it just leaves me with a blank screen (instead of changing the settings back after 15 seconds)
<dugurama> you guys are wearing out your memory
<terlmann> for memory
<terlmann> play
<Gnea> BURTS: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category_5_cable
<akromyk> thanks
<brk3> does anyone know how I can get the name of my sound device for use with recordMyDesktop?
<jrib> dugurama: you haven't done what I asked
<Lekrem> brk3 sure
<dugurama> yes I have and it installed to Desktop
<terlmann> I have a strange error in one of my games ,and it has happened on other os's.the game ppracer's text ui elements are converted to gibberish for seemingly no reason  when aiglx is enabled.when software rendering is used the framerate is from the 1st century bc but the labels work. any help ?
<jrib> surviver: owner is the user account that owns the file, group is the group that owns the file, and other applies to everyone else
<brk3> Lekrem: can you tell me? :)
<dugurama> jrib
<terlmann> could someone hrlp mr ?
<Gnea> mike: right - what i'm saying is that, X itself is able to do 1280 just fine - no problems there. the PROBLEM is within gnome itself - it somehow thinks that it should still be set to 1024 and so it's forcing the desktop back to that - so you need to tell gnome to go shove it :)
<terlmann> me*
<jbellis> how do i get the install disk to actually install instead of booting into livecd mode
<jrib> jbellis: double click on the "install" icon on the desktop
<surviver> jrib, iam now logged into as user or owner with other words? it an account of me
<Shaftino> jbellis, Use the alternate
<jbellis> jrib: there's no shortcut?
<mike> ooooh I see.. I'm doing it through System.. Preferences.. Screen resolution at the moment.. is that wrong?
<comosicus> i have wine and i'm using an old version of video activex....i whant to install a new version but i must uninstall the old oane.....i don't know how to do that
<Flannel> jbellis: the shortcut isto use the alternate CD, which boots straight into a textmode installer
<jrib> jbellis: what do you mean?
<Shaftino> !alternate | jbellis
<Lekrem> brk3 brb
<ubotu> jbellis: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<jbellis> tx Shaftino
<Gnea> mike: if that's not doing it, try right clicking on the desktop and trying there
<jrib> surviver: what do you want to do?
<mike> I dont havea  resolution option on the desktop :(
<surviver> jrib, i think i got it let me try :D i try to mount my partition rw for my account not only for root
<mike> and the other way gave me a scrambled screen when I tried to change it last time :(
<jrib> surviver: no, use chmod/chown on the mounted partition
<dugurama> ctrl+alt+right arrow
<Gnea> mike: what about ctrl+alt++ ?
<Gnea> mike: or ctrl+alt+-
<jrib> surviver: for example, to make your user the owner and your user's default group the group:  sudo chown -R $USER: /media/sda4
<surviver> jrib, i was trying out sonthing like this : chmod u+rwx /media/sda4?
<dugurama> enable desktop effects
<mike> stuck at 1024 :(
<Lekrem> brk3 System --> Preferences --> Hardware Information
<jrib> surviver: sure, but since root is the owner, that only gives root those permissions
<AnObfuscator> I'm installing 64 bit ubuntu to evalute it, but I'm retaining my 32bit partition. do I need separate swap partitions?
<AlestorJN> Okay I'm going to go ahead and ask: how do I rename volumes via Terminal?
<brk3> Lekrem: thanks alot!
<tarzeau> AnObfuscator: no
<wietz0r> Awesome, new ubuntu pickup everything including propietary wifi
<Gnea> mike: ok, then you'll have to reset the gnome settings: http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<wietz0r> I ove it
<tarzeau> AnObfuscator: sparc or amd64?
<AnObfuscator> amd64
<mike> ok..
<AnObfuscator> tarzeau: I didn't know there WAS an spark Ubuntu
<surviver> jrib, oke so on my way i need to give this infact to the group? or other?
<jrib> dugurama: do you understand what you need to do?
<dugurama> How do I change my Downloads folder?
<tarzeau> AnObfuscator: popcon.ubuntu.com
<tarzeau> AnObfuscator: i run one at werk
<dugurama> jrib
<jrib> surviver: you need to change the actual owner or group or both
<jrib> dugurama: in firefox preferences
<AnObfuscator> tarzeau: nice, that is very useful to know. :-)
<sx66> how do you set the default backlight dimmer to less than 11min of the default?
<surviver> jrib, nice it worked but ill give it a better look cause iam bit of confused at some part :D
<Gnea> sx66: the backlight dimmer of *what*?
<sx66> Gnea: of the powersettings.
<weeeeb> nothing still seems to be working. Same error.
<Gnea> sx66: laptop?
<tarzeau> AnObfuscator: not like they're great machines. i'd exchange any of them against an amd64 one
<sx66> Gnea: yes...
<Linracoon> Gnea: hello?
<Gnea> Linracoon: hi
<Linracoon> did you find the solution for the usb wifi adapter?
<AnObfuscator> tarzeau: yeah, but I know people who have old, unused ultraSPARC boxes lying around, so I'd like to play with one of them
<AnObfuscator> It would be a fun experiment, at least
<weeeeb> if i was trying to install something in the terminal, messed up, could that cause the error?
<Gnea> Linracoon: i'm like that blue fish in Finding Nemo... you gotta keep up if you want me to remember...
<Linracoon> Gnea: about the router smc 7904wbra2?
<Gnea> ah ok
<Gnea> Linracoon: did you read the websites i gave you?
<weeeeb> how can i safely continue the install through the terminal, my knowledge of terminal commands sucks'
<Linracoon> i did
<Gnea> and?
<sx66> Gnea: so, what do you think, how do I get it below the 11min default?
<Linracoon> i dont find any solution for it
<surviver> jrib, little question in ur command u gave me u set -R $USER:  so -r stands for not reading and the $user stands for all users? right?
<tarzeau> AnObfuscator: it's fun, but i'd never run kde or gnome on one
<AnObfuscator> tarzeau: that bad, eh?
<tarzeau> AnObfuscator: no. but gnome/kde are that bad
<tarzeau> AnObfuscator: the sparc are great compared to that software
<tarzeau> AnObfuscator: you know the non-ultra sparcs were great with openstep
<Gnea> sx66: http://spidertools.com/ub_power.php
<tarzeau> AnObfuscator: it's just todays software is written worse :)
<Devyll> can anyone tell me a code editor with upload on save feature ? (when you save the script it uploads it to the remote location)
<AnObfuscator> tarzeau: ha, I see. OpenStep ran on SPARC?
<Gnea> Linracoon: oh yeah, you didn't tell me what kernel you're running
<tarzeau> AnObfuscator: yeah. and on hppa, and intel cpu
<AnObfuscator> tarzeau: I thought it was just ported to x86, then got bought.
<tarzeau> AnObfuscator: no it was quad fat binaries
<tarzeau> AnObfuscator: that's why the binaries had NIHS in the anme (next, intel, hppa, sparc)
<Linracoon> GnarlyBob: 2.6.17
<tarzeau> AnObfuscator: intel was just the most popular one (because it was cheap)
<Linracoon> Gnea: wait let me check
<Theleo> used the following command to make a fat 32 filesystem on one of my disks(after ofcourse i partiotined it) mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sdb1.No errors.Rebooting in uncle bills O/S and i see the hard disk in device manager but i cant see in my computer.It seems that there is no letter assigned to it.Any ideas?
<AnObfuscator> tarzeau: Yeauch. SO that's where Apple got its Fat Binaries.
<tarzeau> AnObfuscator: yeah, apple didn't invent that. NeXT did
<tarzeau> AnObfuscator: like oh so many other things as well
<tarzeau> AnObfuscator: they only bought it
<CTho_> of gxine, democacy tv, tvtime, xawtv, which do I want?
<AnObfuscator> tarzeau: Well, that's pretty much all of OSX :P
<jrib> Devyll: you could use vim
<taigeR_> hey
<neol> i have to change my fat32 partition to mount only in read mode.. so i thought of changing fstab from rw to ro but i am not finding " rw " option in fstab here is the fstab content < http://pastebin.com/935408 >
<ParanoyaM> hi guys
<tarzeau> AnObfuscator: all the cocoa.h is nothing else but #imports of ApplicationKit.h and FoundationKit.h :)
<ParanoyaM> can anybody tell me how restart samba
<tarzeau> AnObfuscator: no the crappy part of it is Mac OS (but it's really shit, they should've left it away)
<dcarros> /etc/init.d/samba restart
<AnObfuscator> tarzeau: Quartz? NExT. Safari? KHTML. Darwin? Mach + FreeBSD. Cocoa? hah, NSView, etc.
<tarzeau> AnObfuscator: namely hfs/hfs+, resource forks, the fixed menu bar on top, scrollbar on the left. carbon...
<ParanoyaM> dcarros, thanks
<kitche> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Linracoon> Gnea: kernel-2.6.20-16-powerpc
<alesan> is it possible to make my user able to run programs with root privileges without sudo? or should I really enable the root user from the graphical login?
<tarzeau> AnObfuscator: display postscrip tdefinitely was greater
<tarzeau> AnObfuscator: safari/khtml they made with cocoa->good
<pinp> hello all, whenever I quit gvim I get "Usage:program_name [address] [:port] " printed at the terminal, I saw one post with this issue on the forums but no solution, anyone have any ideas on what the solution could be?
<Devyll> jrib:  something .. less complicated ? ..
<sx66> how do you set the default setting of 11min lower on the power mag. of a laptop? it stops at 11min
<taigeR_> tell me
<tarzeau> AnObfuscator: the os underneath, doesn't matter. NeXT API was portable
<Linracoon> Gnea: hello?
<Gnea> Linracoon: dunno how well it'll work in a ppc
<tarzeau> AnObfuscator: yeah NSView, Cocoa, it's all the same from NeXT
<Gnea> !powerpc | Linracoon
<ubotu> Linracoon: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<alesan> I'm getting tired to type my (rather long) root password every few minutes
<neol> i have to change my fat32 partition to mount only in read mode.. so i thought of changing fstab from rw to ro but i am not finding " rw " option in fstab here is the fstab content < http://pastebin.com/935408 >
<tarzeau> AnObfuscator: here, but prepare for tears: http://gnu.ethz.ch/www.levenez.com/
<Gnea> alesan: use sudo
<jrib> Devyll: did you try using gedit?  I *think* it has taht feature
<AnObfuscator> tarzeau: Yeah, it's too bad Apple killed the OpenStep porting
<alesan> and people could have it already because of the many times I have to type it :)
<alesan> Gnea, you miss the point
<tarzeau> AnObfuscator: not just that, they made it all butt slow
<kitche> neol: just add ro to /etc/fstab
<Gnea> alesan: no, i don't. use sudo, and change your password.
<tarzeau> AnObfuscator: people are impressed when i show them how much faster openstep 4.2 on crap hardware is compared to Mac OS X
<alesan> Gnea, I do NOT want to type the root password.
<tarzeau> AnObfuscator: http://www.paullynch.org/NeXTSTEP/MacWorld.97.html
<Gnea> alesan: sudo uses the user password, not root's.
<Gnea> alesan: try it: sudo su
<tarzeau> AnObfuscator: i'm still impressed how Apple people managed to make the shit sooo uberslow
<alesan> Gnea, or sudo -i that's not the point I repeat
<Flannel> Gnea, alesan, don't sudo su.  `sudo -i` if you really want a root shell.
<kitche> !ohmy | tarzeau
<ubotu> tarzeau: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<neol> kitche: but i am not find rw option so i can change that to ro check this fastab contents http://pastebin.com/935408 >
<alesan> I want to login and be able to run programs with root privileges without any password
<tarzeau> AnObfuscator: seems like microsoft and apple try to compete who can make their os crawl slower
<kitche> neol: yes I know just add ro
<AnObfuscator> tarzeau: well, yeah, but there's a lot of crap they had to pile in to make it pretty
<Gnea> alesan: *again*, change your password if you're paranoid about it
<tarzeau> AnObfuscator: solaris is good in that too from sun
<alesan> Flannel, sure
<Flannel> alesan: No, you really don't want to do that.
<gordonjcp> !ohmy | kitche
<ubotu> kitche: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jrib> alesan: I think the issue is, you shouldn't need to run programs as root that often
<alesan> Gnea, stop please I got your point and I am not interested
<gordonjcp> kitche: I find "ohmy" massively offensive
<gaten> im having problems selecting any of the formatting buttons on the forums. anyone else having this problem
<Bi0s> hi'
<weeeeb> I cannot seem to get my add/remove programs to work. When I load it up I get this message: "Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one" I do not have adept, synaptic , or automatrix running, apt get (as far as I know). And I had previously tried to install something from the terminal, but failed to complete the 
<tarzeau> the kids here say shit and fuck more than i ever did in my whole life
<kitche> gordonjcp: funny glad you act like a little kid
<gordonjcp> kitche: please stop using incredibly rude words, even if they're in a language you may not know
<Devyll> jrib: no. I'll try that. thanks
<PriceChild> tarzeau, please watch the language.
<neol> kitche: what were do i add ro ??? which line and where in that line ??
<Gnea> !language | tarzeau
<ubotu> tarzeau: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<gordonjcp> Gnea: better
<gordonjcp> ;-)
<Gnea> alesan: fine, good luck then.
<kitche> gordonjcp: oh my is not rude
<anon2000> anyone know if there is a command that will display my monitor's refresh rate? Nvidia Settings says it is at 60hz but Preferences>Screen Resolution says it's at 50hz.
<AnObfuscator> tarzeau: I do like solaris as a kernel, but I really haven't played around with it on the desktop much, the desktops I have seen are old SPARC 1ghz or less boxes
<imbecile> jrib,  I was googling on setting something up after a new install and found the channel logs of the last time I asked the question and you walked me through it once again without even being there.. I thought that was cool
<Gnea> alesan: you could just leave your user account passwordless and run programs with sudo
<gordonjcp> kitche: it's a slight mis-spelling of a very very rude word in Gaelic
<brk3> I cant seem to get sound using recordMyDesktop does anyone else use this program?
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<alesan> Flannel, jrib let me explain. today I was at the top of a mountain, windy, sometimes cold, others sunny, I couldn't see well in my screen. I was making a 5 + 7Km wireless connection with video streaming.
<weeeeb> I cannot seem to get my add/remove programs to work. When I load it up I get this message: "Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one" I do not have adept, synaptic , or automatrix running, apt get (as far as I know). And I had previously tried to install something from the terminal, but failed to complete the 
<alesan> of course I was continuosly running ifconfig, iwconfig, iptraf, and such
<tarzeau> AnObfuscator: did you know there was an OPENSTEP thing to run on top of solaris?
<kitche> gordonjcp: your point being I know gaelic and it's not one of them
<Bi0s> Have anybody experience install for a pinnacle pctv usb2??? no sound....any??
<msl> alesan: so long as you understand the security implications, you should take a look at man sudoers
<tarzeau> AnObfuscator: for on the ultra machines, there was also openstep for on windows nt/2k/xp ...
<gordonjcp> kitche: a bheil gaelic agad? (offtopic)
<alesan> fortunately I was running slackware :)
<Flannel> alesan: sudo caches your password for 10 minutes.  If you'd like, you can extend that cache.
<tarzeau> AnObfuscator: the non-ultra sparc machines never had more than 200 mhz imho
<Gnea> alesan: then write some shell scripts to bind those commands to buttons so you can just click on them on the desktop or menu
<weeeeb> I cannot seem to get my add/remove programs to work. When I load it up I get this message: "Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one" I do not have adept, synaptic , or automatrix running, apt get (as far as I know). And I had previously tried to install something from the terminal, but failed to complete the 
<neol> kitche: have a look at it  < http://pastebin.com/935408 > and tell me where to add " ro "
<tarzeau> AnObfuscator: they could have two or more cpus. openstep only supported one (on sparc)
<Gnea> of course, that might be too much work
<jrib> imbecile: cool
<alesan> Flannel, I usually work with a konsole with 10 tabs open. at login (and today I rebooted a few times) I should have to sudo -i ten times
<alesan> that's not acceptable
<RoC_MasterMind> weeeeb, you can remove the lockfile, but you should be sure no other package manager tool is running...the file is /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<PIPBoy_> I'm using a laptop and every time i try to hibernate or put it in suspend i can never boot back up anyone know what would solve this?
<Flannel> alesan: Why do you need 10 root consoles open?
<ibanex> weeeb: locate the process with "sudo ps ax | grep synaptic" this will give you the process ID for snaptic IF its running.  then, if it is currently running kill it with "sudo kill -9 <process number>"
<alesan> Gnea, a "button" for iwconfig?
<ibanex> i would also try to find the process for apt or other package management processes
<Bi0s> bye
<kitche> neol: ok hang on waiting for lynx to find the page
<Shaftino> PIPBoy_, I have the same problem, when I wake it up, the screen just stays blank :S
<alesan> Flannel, in one I ping, in the other I ping the other host, in the other I iperf, in the other I have the iptraf, in another I login on another remote pc
<Gnea> alesan: so the sun was glaring off the screen?
<weeeeb> RoC_MasterMind: it says "permission denied"
<neol> kitche: are u in console ??
<AnObfuscator> tarzeau: yeah, I remember reading that OpenStep was ported to several other OS's, but I never heard anything coming of it. I love Cocoa-based apps, so I was really hoping that Safari/Win was bringing Cocoa to win, but no such luck
<gerro> alesan: hmm perhaps try using screen?
<PIPBoy_> Shaftino: yeah,  you got any idea how to fix this? or is ubuntu just THAT incompatible with laptops?
<kitche> neol: see by default, put ro,
<RoC_MasterMind> weeeeb, it's a system file, sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Shaftino> PIPBoy_, Mines on a desktop, and well the way i found it, was not to put to sleep ^^
<alesan> gerro, how could screen possibly help me with that?
<kitche> neol: yes I barely use the X
<gerro> alesan: but of course that doesn't have tabs and sort of sucks in my opinion, I use xfce4-terminal on xubuntu so kind of different but I see what your saying
<RoC_MasterMind> weeeeb, it's "root owned"
<Flannel> alesan: You don't need to login to a remote PC as root.  You don't need to ping as root.
<Lekrem> does anyone know a command to set the gnome theme?
<neol> kitche: u mean in place of default i should put ro ??
<Shaftino> Lekrem, System-->Pref-->Theme
<gerro> alesan: screen is how you run multiple processes through one terminal
<kitche> neol: no after
<tarzeau> AnObfuscator: yeah apple is not a software company :(
<alesan> Flannel, I do because I have to ifconfig and iwconfig the remote pc as well
<tarzeau> AnObfuscator: but there's livecd.gnustep.org ?
<jrib> Lekrem: it's a gconf key, you can use gconftool-2 with the proper key (I forget offhand what it is)
<neol> kitche: after default ??
<tarzeau> AnObfuscator: the project runs on all three (windows, mac os x, linux/bsd/unix)
<alesan> gerro, I know screen very well but it's really not suited for what I need
<marcos> hello guys, my name is Marcos, from Brazil...
<kitche> neol: like default,ro, etc
<Lekrem> Shaftino, i mean an actual command to set it
<neol> kitche: with space or without space
<PIPBoy_> Shaftino: damn thats pretty lame, but ill post something on the forums and ill see if i can get a response. My name on the ubuntuforums.org is PIPBoy2000k so look for that post in like 2 days for something on it
<tarzeau> AnObfuscator: the big difference: lack of software
<gerro> alesan: that is what I said, its not what your looking for
<alesan> gerro, :) thank you anyway
<Flannel> alesan: You can ssh in as a different user than the one you are, you don't have to be root locally to be root remotely
<weeeeb> RoC_MasterMind: what do you mean by root owned?
<jrib> marcos: welcome, if you'd like to chat with other brazillians, they hang out at #ubuntu-br
<dcarros> system->preference->theme
<Shaftino> PIPBoy_, I will, would be nice to get a fix for that :)
<gerro> alesan: perhaps make a script of your own to spawn 10 root sessions and set it as one of your shell commands
<pinp> hello all, whenever I quit gvim I get "Usage:program_name [address] [:port] " printed at the terminal, I saw one post with this issue on the forums but no solution, anyone have any ideas on what the solution could be?
<marcos> Ok, thanks Jrib
<neol> kitche: ok got u.... but u told ur using console... how can u work on lynx and irssi at the same time... ok one thing can work at a time ??
<AnObfuscator> Tarzeau: I've seen that, yeah. I tried to get windowmaker to run under 7.04, but I had a ton of issues with it
<kitche> neol: umm you have multiple tty to use
<RoC_MasterMind> weeeeb, the package managers run as root so they can modify the system, the lockfile it made was thus owned by root
<neol> kitche: ok ur using ctrl+alt+and different function keys right ??
<kitche> neol: from tty0 to tty6 but I have tty0 to tty7
<gerro> alesan: the script could input your password and pipe it to all the sudo commands
<weeeeb> RoC_MasterMind; how can i ovveride this
<alesan> Flannel, gerro please I do not need advice to how work, thank you. It's not that I want you to understand me but I know what I do. So the question, is it possible in your opinion, to give root commands with my normal user without sudo, or should I enable root login directly?
<RoC_MasterMind> weeeeb, it's a system file, sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<NET||abuse> anyone know how i can install awn? any deb available?
<alesan> gerro, I am not going to type any password! at 2500 meters in cold weather or under bright sunshine that's not acceptable!
<msl> alesan:    man sudoers
<bruenig> alesan, that is the same thing as being root then
<kml> hi
<kitche> alesan: only root can do it but you probably won't get help if you do
<NET||abuse> Generally i'm looking for a good dock application? anything out there that's good?
<bruenig> alesan, you can give yourself universal nopasswd in /etc/sudoers but you will still need to use sudo, it just wouldn't ask you for a password
<mobutu> alesan: you can setup sudo not need a password
<alesan> kitche, help for what?
<Flannel> alesan: What you're doing is foolish and silly
<weeeeb> RoC_MasterMind: "rm: cannot remove `/var/lib/dpkg/lock': No such file or directory kyle@sabis:~$"
<weeeeb> that was what came up in terminal
<gerro> alesan: root isn't about entering password for dumb users hurting themselve its about system security and not accidentally wiping out your hard drive by one misplaced rm
<alesan> mobutu, bruenig ok thanks :)
<kitche> alesan: if you enable root
<kml> i have a problem with installing java runtime env, do someone know how to install it
<gerro> alesan: second off that solution might work or you could try pressing esc and going to grub recovery console during startup
<alesan> gerro, that's nonsense, then "sudo" should not be allowed
<surviver> jrib, ur still there? last question?
<jrib> !java > kml (see the private message from ubotu)
<RoC_MasterMind> weeeeb, try running your package tool again
<jrib> surviver: sure
<surviver> jrib, btw thx u helped me alot forward :) oke my question
<weeeeb> nope same error, same place
<aMohammed> hey guys, i'm doing a research and i'm looking to knowing the linux and mac os market share for desktops , any resources ?
<gerro> alesan: actually the command to become root is su but sudo is a more secure method for it
<kitche> kml: which version are you on
<gaten> is anyone having problems on ubuntuforums.org? i can't use any of the BBC formatting options for posting a message (ie CODE, BOLD etc)
<jrib> gaten: try #ubuntuforums
<weeeeb> RoC_MasterMind : no dice.
<mobutu> windows: 95 percent  mac: 4 percent   linux: 1 percent
<gaten> jrib: thanks
<marcos> Please guys, can you help me? How I can disable the "auto resize" icons from panel, when incresing the panel size in gnome (ubuntu) ?
<alesan> bruenig, mobutu you know typying 5 characters more (for "sudo ") is not acceptable in a few very special occasions :(
<anon2000> anyone know if there is a command that will display my monitor's refresh rate? Nvidia Settings says it is at 60hz but Preferences>Screen Resolution says it's at 50hz. which is the corret one?
<neol> aMohammed: google is ur best friend
<gerro> alesan: I don't know what sudo -i does but I normally use sudo su to become root
<mobutu> alesan: i guess you're doomed, or ... just log in as root
<alesan> bruenig, mobutu eben if sudo is passwordless then
<Flannel> gerro: sudo -i is what you should be doing instead of sudo su.
<gerro> Flannel: why?
<bruenig> alesan, then you will need to login as root
<tarzeau> AnObfuscator: what impressed me most was the booze study that said this (among other things): It isn't faster to code on NeXTstep; you just have to write less of it. The revolution is "getting rid of software".
<msl> alesan: if you don't want to type the extra 5 characters, set an alias in your .bashrc
<neol> mobutu: i think that is wrong
<gerro> Flannel: I don't want to enter sudo everytime I have to do several processes at root so I do sudo su for a root prompt
<aMohammed> i tried but no results .. any representations in millions ?
<tarzeau> AnObfuscator: something java people definitely didn't grasp
<mobutu> neol: he already wants to run commands as root with sudo and no password, i don't see how logging in as root is going to hurt him anymore!
<kml> kitche, version of what?
<kitche> kml: ubuntu
<alesan> mobutu, thanks, that's what I will do in those special occasions. too bad (imHo) ubuntu makes it hard to get root. it seems security through obscurity to me
<surviver> jrib, u just gave me with chown -r $user: /media/... permissions to my account (user) but what if i want to undo that i just have to type chown -r $root: /media?
<RoC_MasterMind> aMohammed, look on google, I think Mac and linux have equal share.
<tarzeau> AnObfuscator: i've read through many pages of java code that can be replaced with a few unix shell oneliners
<surviver> jrib, so only root has access?
<gerro> alesan: no its just dumb noobs not knowing how to use sudo command, try sudo su it should work
<dcarros> if you can see the screen characters go with the NVidia setting and do not woory about the refresh rates
<alesan> msl, then what's different to be root directly :D
<mobutu> alesan: if you really desperately need a '#' prompt... just use  'sudo bash'
<neol> mobutu: i meant about the figues u mentioned about windows linux and mac users
<Flannel> gerro: `sudo -i` gives you a root prompt
<AnObfuscator> tarzeau: That is pretty cool. Well, that's because java is a retarded programming language. My school uses it almost exclusively for teaching -- when we switch to C for our operating systems class, so many future "engineers" are completely lost
<kml> kitche, version 7.04
<RoC_MasterMind> aMohammed, it's impossible to tell how big Linux is because it is so freely redistributed.
<kitche> !java | kml
<ubotu> kml: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<tarzeau> AnObfuscator: haha, no wonder, is it?
<neol> Flannel: su - also give roo prompt gerro
<tarzeau> AnObfuscator: have you tried objective-c?
<jrib> surviver: yeah, but note the "-r" is not correct, it needs to be capital: "-R"  and be sure you specify /media/sda4 specifically, not just /media
<kitche> kml instead of sun-java5-jre put sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<alesan> mobutu, ok I know I can do that but as I open many terminals... ok thank you guys now I know what to do :)
<gerro> flannel mobutu alesan neol what is difference between sudo su, sudo bash, and sudo -i?
<marcos> someone knows the "gnome-quick-lounge" ?
<surviver> jrib, yes i mean but well its shorter lol :D
<msl> alesan: I thikn what you want to do can be accomplished by setting aliases in ~/.bashrc and setting the commands you desire to not require a password in /etc/sudoers
<aMohammed> ok , i'll try again with google
<kmasta> the volume on my flash plugin is really really low, I can barely hear stuff on youtube. how should I fix it
<neol> gerro: i guess they is no difference
<kitche> gerro: sudo -i is logged while the others aren't
<goochy> when trying to connect using the terminal server client I get this error ---- "vncviewer: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<goochy> "  can anybody help me resolve this issue?
<surviver> jrib, and chown = chmod?
<warlock_handler> hi guys
<mobutu> alesan: i don't see how any other unix distribution makes this easier.  every other unix distribution, to run commands as root... usually you have to actually type in a password.  i dont think that is a giant hassle
<mrsn0> goochy install "build-essential" from apt/synaptic
<alesan> gerro, should be different way to handle login scripts (and so variables aliases paths etc)
<jrib> surviver: no, chown is used to change the owner and group of a file, chmod is used to change permissions that the owner, group, and others have
<kml> kitche, thanks
<alesan> mobutu, with slackware, gentoo, fedora you can actually login as root
<gerro> kitche neol flannel alesan mubotu: logged? I have syslog klogd and every other logger off my system...
<mobutu> alesan: so?  why can't you in ubuntu ?
<goochy> msg mrsn0 not exactly sure how to do that... just go to the synaptic mgr and choose that repository?
<surviver> jrib, ow oke great :)
<mobutu> i log in as root all the time
<l2s> heya
<slugicide> Is http://allostalk.com/ a fishing site?  It looks like ubuntuforums.org but isn't.  Prolly snatched my password.
<mrsn0> goochy you can open the terminal and type sudo aptitude install build-essential
<mobutu> alesan: just give root a password:  passwd root
<kitche> gerro: sudo keeps a log of commands ran when you do sudo bash or sudo su the commands are no longer logged
<l2s> quick q - which ftp server is the easiest to manage without having to give every user a local account?
<mrsn0> or alternatively yes, search for build-essential in synaptic, then tick the box and click apply to install
<neol> gerro: u dont have to mention everybodies name ....
<_Roman> Hello, I am wanting to install ubuntu 7.04 (feisty) on machine with windows XP already installed.  I want to have a dual boot machine.  How do I go about getting ubuntu to resize the existing NTFS partition?  Are there any documents?
<gerro> alesan: you could edit one of the startup scripts in /etc which have root privs to startup 10 console sessions for root when you login... I guess
<alesan> mobutu, in the others distribution that's default. ubuntu makes it difficult
<mobutu> alesan: then look up how to let whatever window manager you are using, to let you log in as root.
<mobutu> alesan: it's just one step.  not a big deal.
<alesan> mobutu, yes of course
<RoC_MasterMind> _Roman, do the manual partitioning, it will show you your partitions and allow you to make changes./
<mobutu> typing 'passwd root' is not that bad
<alesan> mobutu, is that documented anyway?
<mobutu> i have no idea
<don_jarmo> Hi!
<kitche> !sudo | alesan on this link
<ubotu> alesan on this link: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ParanoyaM> How can i restart printer service
<gerro> neol neol neol: but I like your name its awesome d00d (^_^) 'O
<mobutu> alesan: i guess you haven't blown away important stuff as root yet.  it's very exciting.
<_Roman>  RoC_MasterMind:  So if I change the size of a partition, it will note delete the data on that partition?
<jrib> alesan: logging into X as root is a stupid thing to do
<neol> gerro: thanks ;)
<surviver> jrib, mzz must do sonthing wrong :s i do chown -R $root: /media/sda4 but the user doesnt change from my account to root back ?
<alesan> mobutu, I do not see how a rm -rf as user can be better than root's
<alesan> at least root can wipe away programs or reinstallable things
<drewby> hey all
<RoC_MasterMind> _Roman, no, it is non-destructive.
<linuxnub> join #/ubotu
<drewby> can anyone tell me
<linuxnub> join /ubotu
<drewby> mount -t fat32 dev/fd0 /home/drewby/floppy
<alesan> users can actually delete DATA which is far more difficult to recover :)
<jrib> surviver: not $root, you do:  sudo chown -R root: /media/sda4    without the $
<drewby> why is that not working?
<gerro> _Roman: unless you set aside some space when installing xp or the seller of your computer preinstalled for you and shoved xp installation stuff on separate partition then no you will have to reinstall xp and linux through dual boot method
<surviver> jrib, ow thx lol excuse me:D
<nhy> does anyone know how to solve "undefined reference to `vtable for KWD::Decorator'"
<anirudha> Hi everyone! Is anyone familiar with installing SVN on ubuntu?
<drewby> I get "unknown filesystem type: fat32"
<RoC_MasterMind> alesan, a rm -rf as root will delete everythign including yor user data.
<goochy> msrn0: I installed the build-essential and still get that error...
<mobutu> alesan: typing "rm -rf /" accidentally is a lot less destructive than "rm -rf /" as root
<alesan> mobutu, but of course, I retrieved data accidentally deleted from a reiserfs partition using grep on the partition device :)
<MrClean> Do anyone know how to edit wma tag?
<SanteeCA> !svn | anirudha
<ubotu> anirudha: svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<nhy> anirudha: sudo apt-get install svn?
<imbecile_> hey guys, how do i make my keyring not need a password to connect to ap's?
<jrib> anirudha: sudo aptitude install subversion
<gerro> alesan Roc_MasterMind: he means rm -Rf as root
<linuxnub> !microsoft office
<alesan> mobutu, yes, as I said, it will delete ALSO things that are easily reinstallable anyway
<don_jarmo> I have a question im using screenlets now listening to be more precise. it doesnt always show album art and i have the art for it. is there any place i can put the custom art to get the screenlet to show it when i play my music?
<alesan> ok thank you good night
<drewby> mount -t fat32 dev/fd0 /home/drewby/floppy
<surviver> jrib, thx iam really getting this how it works :) thx well cya later  ;)
<RoC_MasterMind> linuxnub, what do you want?
<drewby> why is that not working?
<_Roman> gerro:  I have a machine with one hard disk which has Windows XP already installed on one partition which takes up the entire disk.  I want to resize the partition so that I do not have to reinstall Windows XP and can install Ubuntu.  Is that possible?
<kitche> drewby: vfat instead of fat32
<bruenig> drewby, and /dev instead of dev
<linuxnub> trying to get M$ office 2000 working in wine having issues
<kitche> drewby: and it's /dev/fd0 not dev/fd0
<drewby> Kitche: Thanks much
<mobutu> _Roman: easy.  boot your machine with a ubuntu live cd, and shrink the partition with gparted
<MrClean> Do anyone know how to edit wma tag?
<jrib> surviver: np, note that the synax I gave you using "root:" is short for "root:root" so you are changing both the user (the left side of the :) and the group (the right side of the :) to root
<gerro> _Roman: there are some programs that might be able to do that but it is beyond my knowing and possibly costly $
<imbecile_> linuxnub,  try open office
<bruenig> MrClean, if anything can easytag will
<SanteeCA> _Roman: yep.. during the install you'll be able to resize the windows partition to what you want leaving the remaining for Ubuntui
<fuzzy_logic> hi people/..
<RoC_MasterMind> linuxnub, the winehq website will give information about compatibilty with that application, did you check the application dataabaser on their site?
<surviver> jrib, idd noticed it :D
<gerro> _Roman: also if you want to see data on opposite systems you will need ext3 driver for windows and ntfs ng driver for linux I think
<bruenig> _Roman, it is possible certainly, there is a partitioner in the ubuntu installer that will do that
<surviver> _roman, i have the same i do dual boot with xp and ubuntu
<bjwebb> has anyone got a card with a RT2571 chipset working on (K)(X)ubuntu with WPA?
<MrClean> wma doesn't work on easytag
<bruenig> MrClean, can it be tagged at all?
<anirudha> SanteeCA, Thanks!
<_Roman> thanks
<anirudha> ubotu, Thanks!
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<anirudha> nhy, Thanks!
<SanteeCA> anirudha: np
<surviver> _Roman, u ll have to get a partition formatted like one of 10 gig resize it to ext 3 primary and u can set ubuntu on it and u will dual boot
<anirudha> jrib, Thanks!
<goochy> when trying to connect using the terminal server client I get this error ---- "vncviewer: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory (already tried build-essential install...)
<zaggynl> boy ntfs-3g eats a lot of cpu when copying files
<bjwebb> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bjwebb> !RT2571
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rt2571 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pi3> i can't connect remotely to my pc with ssh, but i can to localhost; what can be happening?
<kitche> goochy: your middinh libstdc++ most likely
<MrClean> bruenig, yes
<SanteeCA> pi3: is the remote on the same lan?
<jess> Enter text here...hi
<bjwebb> has anyone got a card with a RT2571 chipset working on (K)(X)ubuntu with WPA?
<neol> !apt
<RoC_MasterMind> zaggynl, but it works!
<Aresilek> how do you remove someone from a channel without kicking them (assuming you have ops)?
<jess> hi
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<marcos> please, how i can use a gtkrc file in ubuntu... my feisty is ignoring my custom file
<jrib> jess: welcome
<zaggynl> RoC_MasterMind, true that, grats for the folks that had to reverse engineer ntfs
<pi3> SanteeCA: it is this pc, i can connect to myself but only when the host is 127.0.0.1
<jess> jrib tkx
<kitche> pi3: router prehaps blocking it if it's not on the same lan
<reed026> !beer | reed026
<kitche> Aresilek: you can't but you can mute them with +q on freenode
<reed026> !beer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<reed026> !alpha
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alpha - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> reed026: please don't play with the bot
<Phydoux> If I do a reinstall of Feisty will it overwrite everything and start from scratch or will it act as an upgrade and not destroy anything?
<flami> Hi , is there a command ( or a Gui even) to see settings of a hardisk  ( like DMA on/off )  ?
<bjwebb> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<don_jarmo> exit
<don_jarmo> logout
<bjwebb> ubotu: lol
<fuzzy_logic> reed026: if you want to play with the bot do that in a private chat session
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SanteeCA> pi3,  you might look at the router port forwarding and see what it's set at.
<fuzzy_logic> bjwebb: for 2 u
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<mobutu> Phydoux: it'll destroy everything
<bjwebb> has anyone got a card with a RT2571 chipset working on (K)(X)ubuntu with WPA?
<Phydoux> Even if I dont format?
<reed026> !me | reed026
<pi3> SanteeCA, kitche, thank you, the router wasn't forwarding. It works now
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<msl> flami: sudo hdparm /dev/hda
<SanteeCA> pi3, otherwise using the local host address is the way.  Unless you're running a VM in which case the VM syst. will have its own IP.
<kitche> bjwebb: ask on #kubuntu and #xubuntu this is mostly for gnome
<SanteeCA> pi3.. kool..
<flami> thanks
<mobutu> Phydoux: what don't you want destroyed?  /home ?
<NaNO2x> could someone tell me what the comment is for azureus under the applications menu?
<bjwebb> kitche: i want to know for any of them
<NaNO2x> i accidently deleted it and id like to rebuild it
<Phydoux> That and all my bookmarks in Firefox
<bjwebb> Ubuntu or any variant
<neol> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Phydoux> I cant log into the system. Something with the video driver or something
<geeksauce> is there an easy way i can switch to a different GUI like KDE or blackbox without having to install a new OS like kubuntu?
<mobutu> Phydoux: i guess if you have a seperate /HOME partition, it won't be overwritten in the install.  do you have a seperate home partition?
<lbawinowns> geeksuace, I read in the files in Ubuntu u can
<kitche> geeksauce: just install the window manager/DE and pick it at the login screen under Sessions
<mobutu> Phydoux: or could you just copy your bookmarks somewhere, it's a tiny file, then reinstall
<jess> any to pvt chat?
<mobutu> are you hot?
<geeksauce> kitche, alright thanks
<Phydoux> I havent exported them. Or is there a certain file they're in?
<neol> can beryl work on Via chipset Asus motherboard ?? :)
<reed026> !helpme | mobuntu
<ubotu> mobuntu: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Scunizi> geeksauce: sure.. you can install kde-core or kubuntu-core or xubuntu-core etc...
<neol> !via
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about via - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bjwebb> has anyone got a card with a RT2571 chipset working on Uubuntu with WPA?
<mobutu> Phydoux: yeah it's 'bookmarks.html'  i think. or you could jsut copy the .mozilla directory  . or you could copy your entire home directory!  do you know how to use tar and gzip ?
* L0cKn bye all :*
<Phydoux> Ya.
<megasquid> how would i see how much ram is currently being used in ubunutu?
<mobutu> Phydoux: in firefox go to Bookmark Manager, 'export' your bookmarks into a file.  save that file
<AnObfuscator> tarzeau: no, I haven't. I've looked briefly at the syntax, etc, but I've been focused on C & Java (for school) and php & C# (for various jobs)
<AnObfuscator> tarzeau: I want to play around with it soon, though. From what I've read, it's a really nice language
<niuq> what is the different between compiz and beryl?
<Phydoux> I think I can log into a terminal to do that. Mosilla is under the home directory?
<Ind[y] > Please, can somebody give me a default .bashrc?
<mobutu> megasquid: top
<bjwebb> niuq: beryl is a fork of compiz
<mobutu> Ind[y] : do you have /etc/skel/.bashrc
<neil_> Hey.. Can anyone help me set up streaming media, ie from the bbc news site/ Videos don't load, I've installed w32codecs, restricted-packages, and tried both gxine and mplayer browser plugins
<imbecile_> any VMware experts in here? I have an xp vm that i need to get to connect to the internet with a program  for work.. I do not have a dual boot so i need to figure this out in VMware and i do have to get this done.. vista works but my program doesnt run on vista also my slackware vm works.. I cant figure out why
<goochy> when trying to connect using the terminal server client I get this error ---- "vncviewer: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory (already tried build-essential install...)
<Bassetts> is there a gui to configure dual screen?
<neol> niuq: in simple terms beryl is latest
<bjwebb> niuq: beryl has more plugins by default
<megasquid> mobutu: i get 'keterm': unknown terminal type
<bjwebb> niuq: but they're going to merge back together some time
<megasquid> mobutu, but i'm using aterm so weird error
<HymnToLife> Bassetts, if you have a nvidia card, yes. If you don't, I don't know :p
<Ind[y] > mobutu: no
<Bassetts> HymnToLife, intel
<mobutu> Phydoux: it's ~/.mozilla i think  .  you should run firefox, export your bookmarks to a file, save that file, then later 'import' it
<geeksauce> kitche, what is the name of that package?
<neil_> Hey.. Can anyone help me set up streaming media, ie from the bbc news site/ Videos don't load, I've installed w32codecs, restricted-packages, and tried both gxine and mplayer browser plugins
<Scunizi> imbecile_ so you have a prog. that you need to use in windows on the vm portion of the machine?
<reed026> !hi | mobutu
<lbawinowns> megasquid , shelling "top" doesn't work for you?
<ubotu> mobutu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mobutu> megasquid: set your term to something else then.  export TERM=vt100
<bjwebb> neil_: you need realplayer
<mobutu> Ind[y] : are you running ubuntu ?
<walck> hi all. Would anybody know what is needed to make a SD/MMC card reader visable as a device? I can see it in lspci and hardware information window, but no device is mapped for it
<niuq> bjwebb: so compiz should be more stable?
<imbecile_> Scunizi,  yes and I have dumped windows so no dual boot.. i was hoping i could just use an xp vm
<mobutu> reed026: hi?
<niuq> bjwebb: i have had problems with beryl
<Phydoux> mobutu, The problem is I cant load firefox. When I log in It goes as far as the orange screen. I cant load anything. I have to start it in safe mode (or whatever it's called) and use terminal
<Scunizi> imbecile_ do you have the vm already setup and running with xp installed?
<imbecile_> Scunizi,  yes
<neil_> bjwebb: Nope, I'm using the wmp streams
<Phydoux> Thats what I think my problem is. Beryl & my nvidia driver update
<deg> i'm having problems with samba. I am not able to browse my windows network or connect to a windows share, also not able to access shares with smb:// method. I CAN manually mount a share & access it, but speed is extremely slow- around 500 KB/s on a gigabit lan. Any ideas?
<imbecile_> Scunizi,  i can reinstall np if i need to however.. i just need to get this working
<Scunizi> imbecile_,  k. so I'm not sure what your real question is.   What program are you trying to use inside xp?
<mobutu> Phydoux: look in your ~/.mozilla/firefox directory  .  you'll eventually find a file named bookmarks.html  .  when you finally get firefox running, 'import' that file in firefox bookmark manager
<niuq> Phydoux: i had a weird problem with beryl, when i tried to open netbeans, a orange screen appears
<StatusXxX> im noob but i love it!!!
<StatusXxX> ubuntu <3!
<niuq> Phydoux: the solution was, turn of beryl ^^
<jetscreamer> less than 3 ?
<Phydoux> Gotcha! BBIAB... I'm gonna go and try to back that stuff up.
<lbawinowns> jetscreamer "love" , it's shaped as heart
<imbecile_> Scunizi,  its a program that sends errors for a project at work... once i get connected i will be okay.. thats all i really need
<geeksauce> anyone know the name of the window manager package?
<pi3> do you recommend not to have a ssh service activated and the port open? i mean, is it a big security hole?
<Phydoux> niuq, My problem is I can log in but then the GUI doesnt complete loading
<jetscreamer> lopsided fell over on it's side heart? sounds like a heart attack...
<Phydoux> BBIAB
<Flannel> pi3: It just opens you up to external logins.  Not really a hole per sey.  Just make sure you have strong passwords, and haven't enabled the root account.
<Scunizi> imbecile_: so is the program installed on your xp/vm?  does it work?  or are you just having problems configuring that program to connect?
<pi3> Flannel: ok, thank you. I think my root account is disabled because i couldn't login with it
<warlock_handler> hi guys
<imbecile_> Scunizi,  i havent even installed it yet on my vm.. i just need to get the xp vm to connect to the internet
<Flannel> pi3: right.  If you haven't re-enabled it, it's disabled.
<pi3> Flannel: is the ssh connection encrypted?
<Scunizi> imbecile_: ahhhhh
<Flannel> pi3: yeah, that's the point of ssh.
<Scunizi> !
<slavik> pi3: ssh is always encrypted :)
<slavik> ssh = encrypted telnet :)
<pi3> =)
<Scunizi> imbecile_: ahhha!  so that's the issue .. xp is not connecting to the internet.  Did you set the vm up with a bridged connection or direct?
<nullpuppy> has anyone experienced problems with nm-applet in 7.04 recently? everything was working fine up until i turned my laptop off on thursday, and now i cannot connect to any networks using nm-applet (works fine from cli, however).
<nullpuppy> i have duplicated this on another box too, fresh install as of today.
<imbecile_> Scunizi, i set it up as nat
<geeksauce> anyone for switching desktop environments?  i don't know the package name
<Scunizi> imbecile_: nat from the host or direct to the router?
<Flannel> geeksauce: what are you looking to switch into?
<CTho_> how would I do the equivalent of  mapping a network drive under windows?
<lbawinowns> geeksauce , like you want to use KDE for Ubuntu?
<imbecile_> Scunizi,  i made it in easyvmx.. i set the ethernet to nat (the default)
<geeksauce> Flannel, i just wanted to try a few others lie KDE and blackbox
<lbawinowns> geeksauce , without changing OS?
<Flannel> geeksauce: alright.  Well, blackbox, fluxbox, etc are in the repos (most/all in universe), KDE is 'kubuntu-desktop' if you want to try the Kubuntu thing.
<imbecile_> Scunizi,  as you can tell I'm not exactly sure what i'm doing
<anon2000> anyone know if there is a command that will display my monitor's refresh rate? Nvidia Settings says it is at 60hz but Preferences>Screen Resolution says it's at 50hz. which is the correct one?
<geeksauce> Flannel, is there a way i can select which one i want to run when i login?
<Scunizi> imbecile_: it's strange that it's not connecting.  Hve you checked the Control Panel/Network connections (in windows) to see if there is a connection that's setup?
<Flannel> geeksauce: At login, There's a "session" button.  Most should put an entry there by default.
<geeksauce> Flannel, thanks man
<imbecile_> Scunizi, thats not set up.. I didnt think i needed to.. vista worked right out of the box to connect in a vm
<hugorafaeL> can someone help me with my sound device?
<Soli1> hi People, anyone here made pcsx2 work on ubuntu?
<thufir007> I'm thinking of switching to ubuntu to get my samsung ml-2510 printer going, but I'm not totally sure that it'll be better in ubuntu...?
<Soli1>  i get this error on console : ZeroGS: OGL WARNING: multiple render targets not supported, some effects might look bad
<slavik> thufir007: than in what?
<Scunizi> imbecile_: you mentioned easyvmx  .. not sure what that is... is it VMWare?  did you install an image of xp and just input your license number?
<magnetron> !sound | hugorafaeL
<ubotu> hugorafaeL: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<hugorafaeL> ubotu
<magnetron> !hardware | thufir007
<ubotu> thufir007: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<imbecile_> easyvmx.com is a easy way to set up vmx files
<thufir007> I'm using fedora at the moment.
<hugorafaeL> ma
<hugorafaeL> magnetron:
<Scunizi> imbecile_: hang on.. I'll look at it.
<hugorafaeL> i cant double click on the volume control
<magnetron> !enter
<imbecile_> Scunizi,  I set up windows but i cant connect to register the os
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sldkfj> I'm gonna install the new nvidia driver.   I have amd 64 cpu but using the 32bit os .... which driver should I get?    the  x86  or  x64
<hugorafaeL> oh well
<Scunizi> imbecile_: right .. not internet connection.
<hugorafaeL> theres nobody can help me?
<hugorafaeL> :/
<magnetron> !enter | hugorafaeL
<ubotu> hugorafaeL: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Soli1> is there anyone here that made pcsx2 work plz?
<lbawinowns> !patience |hugorafael
<ubotu> hugorafael: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<magnetron> hugorafaeL: what happens when you double click the speaker icon in the upper corner?
<hugorafaeL> magnetron:  it says there is not Gtream module
<hugorafaeL> gstream*
<Scunizi> imbecile_: looks like the vm image you created wasn't the right way to do it... You can install VMWare Server and install XP directly.  Very easy.. and .. it works..
<magnetron> hugorafaeL: which gstream module?
<hugorafaeL> magnetron:  dont know
<imbecile_> hugorafaeL, I find the people in here are more helpful than anywhere else.. if someone knows how to help you they will get around to you.. kinda just have to be patient
<magnetron> hugorafaeL: give us the error message
<hugorafaeL> magnetron:  my ubuntu is in portuguese
<hugorafaeL> magnetron:  i'm gonna change the language
<magnetron> !pt | hugorafaeL
<ubotu> hugorafaeL: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<thufir007> I'm going by http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341621 , but I don't quite follow it.  (reading again)
<imbecile_> Scunizi,  well my vista and slackware vm's connect so i dont relly think that is right
<lbawinowns> magnetron , seriously, these local irc-channells are jokes...
<Scunizi> imbecile_: you might also look at the bottom right of the vm screen and see if the nic card is turned on in the vm.
<hakanw> if I want a bunch of mount --bind foo/ bar/ to be done on startup, should I put those in fstab or somewhere else?
<magnetron> lbawinowns: not all channels are like #ubuntu-se ;)
<imbecile_> Scunizi,  the only thing i see in the bottom corner is the grab input dialog
<magnetron> lbawinowns: (i hope)
<Soli1> pcsx2 anyone?
<sldkfj> I'm installing the new nvidia driver  my computer runs an 'amd64 cpu' w/ the 32bit os   .... so which driver should I get?      The  NVIDIA-Linux-x86  or  x64
<DaFreak> I'm having problems getting my Pocket PC (Windows Mobile 2003 SE) to sync via multisync. I'm able to successfully do a sync start via console but if I do a synce-pstatus I get an error. Could somebody lend a hand?
<DaFreak> The error is : synce-pstatus: Could not find configuration at path '(Default)' btw
<jetscreamer> sldkfj: you wil have problems, 64bit kernel w/32bit userland
<miguel> Saludos
<miguel> Hi all
<jetscreamer> if 32bit kernel maybe not
<Scunizi> imbecile_: could be somewhere else.. I run on a dapper system.. might be a little different.. It should be in the same location that you turn on sound (typically)
<Scunizi> imbecile_: I'm also not on my computer right now so I'm trying this from memory.
<jetscreamer> sldkfj: http://nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=72490  might help, not sure
<thufir007> system-printer-config is unrecognized :(
<sldkfj> thanks
<Dezine> I'm used to mysql on windows which installs it as a service so I'm lost on Ubuntu with it.. How do I start it and/or where is the configuration file located? I installed it from synaptic and I'm not sure what to do next.
<Scunizi> imbecile_: sometimes a graphic symbol along the edges of the vm ware window... on my machine it shows up on the bottom right corner of the vm widow.
<imbecile_> hmmmm, I cant figure this out and i dont want to have to install xp on my system to get this stupid thing going
<madman91> when gnome unmounts a volume it automounts.. what command does it use?
<imbecile_> Scunizi,  i found it.. do i set to nat,bridged,or host-only?
<imbecile_> Scunizi,  the box is checked to be active
<JordiGH> Can I copy a directory structure with sftp?
<Scunizi> imbecile_: try bridged.. you can always change it.
<hylje> Dezine: /etc/init.d/mysql [start|restart|stop|..] 
<hylje> Dezine: /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<JordiGH> I mean, I can with scp, but I don't see how to install an ssh server on the machine I'm copying to, which is a Windows machine.
<audiocrew> can any of you help me compile a new version of ALSA so I can hopefully use Line-in on my sound card?
<imbecile_> Scunizi,  no luck with bridged
<audiocrew> I am having some trouble gettingit to complie
<audiocrew> and there are no .debs to install it  with
<imbecile_> Scunizi,  nat doesnt work either
<Scunizi> imbecile_: only one left!
<ibanex> audiocrew: wont the default ALSA work?
<imbecile_> Scunizi,  ive actually already tried it :(
<audiocrew> nope, I have a nvidia integrated chip, and while output works fine, this computer is going to be used for recording, and I need input to work as well
<Scunizi> imbecile_: you might try NAT again but then in windows, disconnect it's connection and reconnect to regain an ip.
<audiocrew> its a Nvidia MCP51 integreated audio chip
<FallenA> hello
<ibanex> audiocrew: are you sure the inputs aren't on mute? i use this box for recording, i had to push up the volumes through alsamixer
<Scunizi> imbecile_: or if there is an option, just renew ip
<slavik> audiocrew: nforce 3?
<audiocrew> nforce 410
<imbecile_> Scunizi,  i get to connection to disconnect because there is no connection
<audiocrew> and I check the mixer inputs
<andreas__> Can someone plase tell me how to install some fonts I downloaded via Firefox?
<slavik> ahh, nforce2 :P
<audiocrew> nothing
<slavik> I think
<madman91> when gnome unmounts a volume it automounts.. what command does it use?
<h4ngedm4n> microphone input doesnt work, or the one in the back?
<slavik> audiocrew: when you check the mixer, did you select the line-in for recording?
<audiocrew> yes
<kbrooks> so...
<audiocrew> and both mic inputs, front and back, and line in dont give me anything
<erUSUL> madman91: pumount ?
<slavik> audiocrew: may I ask what type of stuff you will be encoding?
<slavik> recording*
<audiocrew> its a brand new dell c521
<Scunizi> imbecile_: so inside of windows when you go to control panel/networking you do or do not see an internet/lan connection listed?
<audiocrew> well, it was bought to record sermons at my local church, nothing super high quality
<slavik> ahh, ok
<madman91> erUSUL: doesnt seem so
<ibanex> audiocrew: what recording app are you using?
<audiocrew> we couldnt get one ofthe new Ubuntu dells, so we formatted our own
<audiocrew> audacity
<imbecile_> Scunizi,  it doesnt detect one
<audiocrew> but I tried the built in sound recorder in gnome, and same result
<FallenA> could i have a second of your time please anyone ?
<slestak> i want to use dnsmasq for local dns, but still use the dhcp server on my wrt54g.  does that make sense?  iver looked at the man page and website, but it doesnt look like i can have dns only.  otherwise, how do icommunicate whaty leases the router has given out?
<marltu> Hello. I have xchat and firefox. If firefox is open and i click on link on xchat, it opens that site in new tab. But if firefox isn't open, it doest anything. How do i set up xchat to open firefox
<msl> FallenA: You can just ask your question :)
<juan278> i need to edit text strings in a binary, is kate ok for this or is there a special tool i should use
<pc_> SERVER IO.IRC-HISPANO.ORG
<marltu> Hello. I have xchat and firefox. If firefox is open and i click on link on xchat, it opens that site in new tab. But if firefox isn't open, it does nothing. How do i set up xchat to open firefox
<FallenA> where would i go if i seem to be having problems with torrenting etc ?
<FallenA> i see theres a large room list
<slavik> juan278: I would recomend a hex editor
<slestak> actually, i do see how to disable the dhcp server in dnsmasq, but do not see how to seed the local dns
<FallenA> i just need mp3s
<FallenA> lol
<marltu> FallenA, what's the problem?
<slavik> juan278: ghex, or khex depending on which you like :)
<Ravenndude`> Where is the text file that holds errors produced when booting?
<audiocrew> slavik: any ideas?
<Scunizi> imbecile_: k .... sorry but I'm lost at this point... I installed win2000pro in VMWare server directly and had no issues with a connection.  sorry.. hope someone here has more ideas.
<FallenA> problem is i have cable and im only torrenting at max 9kbs
<ibanex> audiocrew: i feel like if alsa got the outs correctly, the line in should be functioning... maybe just not enabled.  i wouldn't install anything new yet, just my opinion
<slavik> audiocrew: besides making sure proper things are selected in alsa
<slavik> audiocrew: are you using audacity to record?
<audiocrew> ibanex: I have checked al lthe setting though
<audiocrew> yes slavik
<Phydoux> OK, I got my bookmarks and everything I wanted from the /home directory. I was going to re-install but since I have Ubuntu on this HD I'm using now I'll just port everything here I guess.
<ibanex> audiocrew: yeah, then i dunno whats up. and you only have one sound card right?
<audiocrew> I tried rotating through the avalible ALSA inputs and outputs
<audiocrew> nothing works
<imbecile_> Scunizi,  thanks for trying
<audiocrew> yesh, its on-board sound
<slavik> audiocrew: what did you select for recording in the preferences?
<msl> FallenA: It could be limited by who you are downloading from.  Have you ever downloaded an ubuntu .iso and seen how fast it goes?
<audiocrew> I selected line-in, but I get nothing through it
<FallenA> well i download off the internet etc very fast
<Scunizi> imbecile_: np... it was worth a shot.. sounds like "easyvmx" ain't so easy.
<audiocrew> right now I have my iPod looping music through it, and get nothing
<FallenA> my problems are restricted to just torrents
<Dezine> I get an error when I try to start mysql
<marltu> Hello. I have xchat and firefox. If firefox is open and i click on link on xchat, it opens that site in new tab. But if firefox isn't open, it does nothing. How do i set up xchat to open firefox
<FallenA> and im a member of a large group so ive torrented befor
<FallenA> there are plenty of seeds
<Dezine> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<slavik> audiocrew: I mean for device ... it should say something like "ALSA: Cardname: Input channel"
<slavik> Dezine: is MySQL installed and running?
<AlestorJN> Hey everyone
<Lunar_Lamp> Dezine, what does "ls -l /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock" show?  If it's file not found, is mysql running?
<hugorafaeL> i'm gonna go back to windows
<hugorafaeL> cya every1
<linuxnub> lol
<slavik> hugorafaeL: I wish I could, my Windows install died :(
<Dezine> To be honest I don't know if it's running, I installed it and was trying to run it
<AlestorJN> Anyone know how I can make a partition bootable via Gparted?
<slavik> AlestorJN: in gparted, right click on the partition, then "manage flags"
<audiocrew> slavik: it just says Alsa, advanced linux arcitecture
<CNTRLX> how may i apt get wireless-tools?
<hugorafaeL> slavik:  i have no choice, my sound on ubuntu isnt working
<Dezine> I installed it from synaptic, do I need to do something else first?
<Scunizi> imbecile_: did you build your image using the Intel Pro/1000 device?
<thufir007> does ubuntu do anything different with printers than fedora?
<imbecile_> Scunizi, it sucks that it works for all the other stuff except the one i need for work..
<linuxnub> !gparted | AlestorJN
<slavik> thufir007: both use CUPS :)
<ubotu> AlestorJN: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<imbecile_> Scunizi,  yes
<AlestorJN> Okay thanks slavik
<AlestorJN> :)
<slavik> audiocrew: Edit -> Preferences
<Dezine> the command you told me to run says No such file or directory
<CTho_> which package has smbmount?
<h4ngedm4n> audiocrew: hey can you try testing your microphone in with sox? I had to double check to make sure mine works, I also have nforce 2 chipset
<slavik> CTho_: samaba I think
<Scunizi> imbecile_: that might be the issue... you should rebuild with vmxnet then install vmware tools.
<slavik> ~info smbmount
<slavik> !info smbmount
<ubotu> Package smbmount does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Chore-Boy> hey guys, im having some problems bridging my network, ive been asking in #vbox for a couple hours, and nobody has said a word at all the whole time ive been in there (i think they are all asleep).... im reading this howto page: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Automatic_Bridge_Ubuntu , everything seems to go alright, i follow all the steps, but when i try to start windowsxp in vbox it gives me a network error, and will not load the
<Chore-Boy> OS...
<AlestorJN> Thanks linuxnub, but I have it already.  Just needed instructions lol.
<h4ngedm4n> audiocrew: rec test.wav and start speaking to it.  so we can isolate if it is an audacity problem or soundcard problem
<imbecile_> Scunizi,  ill give it a try
<kbrooks> slavik, no, install samba
<CTho_> slavik, i have that package already :-\
<hugorafaeL> i have sumthing to tell you guys
<reed026> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hugorafaeL> UBUNTU SUCKS
<linuxnub> its easier just to do #mkisofs blah blah
<audiocrew> slavik: sorry, wrong window, Audacity says HDA NVIDIA STAC92xx
<thufir007> slavik:  how about drivers, though?  will the drivers be the same?  I see messages in the ubuntu forum from people who got "my" printer working?
<Scunizi> imbecile_: nothing to loose with an image.. just a little time!  :)
<reed026> ubuntu doesn't suck
<sldkfj> jetscreamer, thanks again!
<slavik> thufir007: don't know about that
<ibanex> marltu: Settings, Advanced, URL Handlers...
<slavik> audiocrew: in the "recording" frame, what devices do you have?
<audiocrew> ALSA: HDA NVidia: STAC92xx ANalog (hw:0,0) to be exact slavik
<CTho_> ah, maybe smbfs
<Dezine> lol! what a looser, took the time to come in here to say Ubuntu sucks
<ibanex> marltu: then add a new one, Name: Firefox    Command: firefox 'openURL(%s)'
<audiocrew> other than that, it just has surround options
<slavik> audiocrew: any others there?
<vletmix> How can I download (in windows) all the packages necessary to install the build-essentials meta package?
<DaveG|> when run gnome-open with an ftp link, it doesn't open up in nautilus it opens up in firefox instead... how do you change that?
<h4ngedm4n> audiocrew: hey scroll up a bit, I typed some stuff for you to try
<slavik> vletmix: you can't easily, sicne you need to know the needed package names and then dl each one separately
<Ravenndude`> Where is the text file that holds errors produced when booting?
<audiocrew> h4ngedm4n: I have my ipod looping through it, and it dosent record anything
<vletmix> slavik: ahh yeah, makes sense - thanks
<h4ngedm4n> audiocrew: recording with sox?  or audacity?
<audiocrew> audacity
<slavik> vletmix: what you can do is boot into ubuntu and select the needed package, then in File, there should be "export download script" or something
<h4ngedm4n> try sox first, so we can see where the problem is
<fuzzy_logic> hi people.. what is the best alternative to inkscape??
<kitche> Ravenndude`: dmesg is one spot the other is syslog
<slavik> print that file or something, then in windows download the debs, place them into proper places and install
<h4ngedm4n> its just a command line tool, "rec test.wav"
<vletmix> slavik: teriffic! I need to get ndiswrapper installed to support the wifi card, but it's hard to do this without having a working wireless card :)
<slavik> vletmix: but the livecd has build-essential I think
<Ravenndude`> kitche, is that in /etc?
<slavik> vletmix: no wired?
<DaveG|> when run gnome-open with an ftp link, it doesn't open up in nautilus it opens up in firefox instead... how do you change that?
<erUSUL> fuzzy_logic: xaralx afaik
<vletmix> slavik: no at the moment - thanks.. gotta run
<audiocrew> slavik, ok what it says, is the record input in ALSA is set to line-in, but the only input volume controls have names like InVol and InMux
<fuzzy_logic> erUSUL: thanks will give it a try
<pyrotechnick> hey has anyone had any luck installing office 2007 under feisty?
<audiocrew> but I dont know how to get input to travel on InVol ot InMux
<slavik> audiocrew: please open the dropdown device list in recording in audacity and pastebin the screen (or use imageshack.us)
<kritical> Does anyone know a program or command I can use to monitor traffic over an interface?
<slavik> audiocrew: you may want to increase the volume on anything that looks like it is for recording and see if you can find "What you hear" channel there
<imbecile_> Scunizi, http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/6027/screenshotpg2.png
<h4wk0> pyrotechnick; Do you mean using wine to install it?
<slavik> kritical: tcpdump, or wireshark, or ettercap
<audiocrew> slavik, I have done that, all the volume is all the way up, and I cant get it to take a screen shot for some reason
<pyrotechnick> h4wk0: yes
<Scunizi> imbecile_: that's what I suspected.. there's no network card setup... is that image from the easy vmx created thingy
<slavik> it's the printscr button :)
<audiocrew> slavik, I know
<audiocrew> its not doing anything
<kitche> pyrotechnick: see if wine supports it but I would guess not
<slavik> k, don't you get a promt to save the screenie?
<pyrotechnick> h4wk0: thanks
<imbecile_> Scunizi,  no thats the original.. im setting up vmxnet not
<audiocrew> nope
<slavik> audiocrew: and nothing appears on the desktop?
<audiocrew> hold on, got it now
<Scunizi> imbecile_: that's what I ment.. the original image..
<slavik> sweet
<audiocrew> it wont do it withthe drop down list open
<slavik> audiocrew: please write down all alsa devices in the list (as the entry appears) and pastebin the list ...
<Shadou> how do i connect to AOL using linux?
<Dezine> mmm coke vanilla zero is pretty good
<slavik> Shadou: AOL or AIM?
<Shadou> AOL im on vacation and need dial up on my computer that had linux :(
<wols_> Shadou: google "pengaol"
<slavik> Shadou: for AOL look into wine ... don't know if it will work though
<slavik> or that ...
<mikl_> Does anyone have the "thunderbird" package - mozilla-thunderbird now depends on it, but I don't have it and it's not in the repositories :/
<Jowi> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<DaveG|> when run gnome-open with an ftp link, it doesn't open up in nautilus it opens up in firefox instead... how do you change that?
<slavik> Shadou: if you need to check mail, you can do it on the website I think and for messagin, use gaim/pidgin
<wols_> !info icedove
<ubotu> Package icedove does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<slavik> !find smbmount
<Ravenndude`> When booting, after the Ubuntu logo, I get multiple errors saying "Buffer I/O error on device hdd5, Logical Block #########" hdd5 is a larger FAT32 partition that I have mounting for a shared partition. Is there a way to fix this?
<mikl_> !info thunderbird
<ubotu> File smbmount found in smbfs
<ubotu> Package thunderbird does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<slavik> whoever needed smbmount, it's in smbfs :)
<Dezine> well thanks for the help, I'll look around the web to see if I can get this going
<sx66> how do I install thunderbird?
<Jowi> mikl_, the name is mozilla-thunderbird
<slavik> but smbmount will complain and tell you to use mount -t smbfs
<Jowi> sx66, sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<sx66> k
<mikl_> Jowi: yes, and that depends on "thunderbird"
<Jowi> mikl_, no. package "thunderbird" does not exist
<mikl_> Jowi: my problem exactly
<wols_> mikl_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=thunderbird&searchon=names&subword=1&version=feisty&release=all
<sx66> how do I sign in as root, it said unable to lock, Jowi
<Jowi> sx66, you use "sudo"
<slavik> sx66: do you have synaptic open?
<Jowi> !sudo | sx66
<ubotu> sx66: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<audiocrew> slavik: http://pastebin.com/935519
<mikl_> Description for my mozilla-thunderbird-package is now "Transition package for mozilla-thunderbird rename" [...]  This package can be purged at anytime once the thunderbird package has been installed.
<sx66> duh, sorry Jowi
<Jowi> sx66, nothing to be sorry about.
<raf256> is there a payable support for ubuntu
<DaveG|> when run gnome-open with an ftp link, it doesn't open up in nautilus it opens up in firefox instead... how do you change that?
<gnomefreak> raf256: yes see ubuntu.com
<DaveG|> :(
<kitche> raf256: yes look at ubuntu.com
<mikl_> raf256: yes, you can buy support from canonical.com
<raf256> in polish language also?
<mikl_> raf256: I doubt it :)
<Ravenndude`> When booting, after the Ubuntu logo, I get multiple errors saying "Buffer I/O error on device hdd5, Logical Block #########" hdd5 is a larger FAT32 partition that I have mounting for a shared partition. Is there a way to fix this?
<raf256> mikl_: hmm wouldnt it be nice to have it in native langs as well
<Jowi> mikl_, check if your repositories are ok. "thunderbird" package does not exist in either edgy or feisty
<kitche> Ravenndude`: get a new drive only way
<audiocrew> slavik: http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/4299/screenshot1jl1.png
<dezine> Confusing enough I got it to work, I instaled the mysql package and not the mysql-server package which I didn't think would be different
<Ravenndude`> =\
<Jowi> !info mozilla-thunderbird
<mezziah_> raf256: didn't you discover the polish langpack yet?
<ubotu> mozilla-thunderbird: Mozilla Thunderbird standalone mail client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.0.12-0ubuntu0.7.04 (feisty), package size 10638 kB, installed size 29708 kB
<mikl_> Jowi: I wonder where it comes from then - It has the ubuntu-supported logo next to it in synaptic
<graigsmith> im having a problem with f-spot. i have it set to act as my camera import program. and it works great on jpgs. but for some reason it wont import my pentax raw images (.pef) files. even though i can do it manually.  and f-spot can even preview the raw files.
<graigsmith> im having a problem with f-spot. i have it set to act as my camera import program. and it works great on jpgs. but for some reason it wont import my pentax raw images (.pef) files. even though i can do it manually.  and f-spot can even preview the raw files.
<graigsmith> oops.
<Jowi> mikl_, see what ubotu said. that is the version you should install.
<raf256> mezziah_: I ment the support
<mezziah_> raf256: oh yes, sorry.
<slavik> audiocrew: try selecting the front one and then plug something into that port
<slavik> audiocrew: the prot should be in the front :)
<lllllll> Sorry to be a noob, but I want to upgrade Rhythmbox to the latest version, and I can't see how to do it. I'm in the process of updated Feisty Fawn I just got running, so I'll be needing to upgrade a few prepackaged programs
<Jowi> mikl_, it can come from another repository and that repository might have a higher version than the ubuntu one
<audiocrew> slavik: still nothing
<erUSUL> !latest | lllllll
<ubotu> lllllll: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<swejax> Hey ppl. who knows how locales work in Ubuntu?
<slavik> audiocrew: in audacity, if you click on the input sound bars, you can monitor the amplitude
<slavik> swejax: please be mroe specific with your problem
<audiocrew> yup, and the bars dont move
<lllllll> Specifically however, the latest Rhythmbox has features that my current version doesn't. Like MTP support
<swejax> ok - I am trying to get swedish characters working in terminals other than gnome-term
<Jowi> mikl_, in synaptic go to Settings -> Repositories and make sure no 3rd party repos are selected. then close the window and click "reload"
<swejax> slavik - it works fine in gnome-term
<lllllll> So far the only instructions I've found on the forums involve terminal commands that spew meaningless errors
<swejax> slavik: but not in Eterm or aterm
<slavik> swejax: right
<swejax> slavik: not very used to ubuntu :(
<lllllll> So I want to know what I actually need to do rather than blindly copypasting code
<graigsmith> anyone know about f-spot?
<slavik> swejax: maybe eterm and aterm don't support utf8?
<mezziah_> lllllll: did you already check their website at http://www.gnome.org/projects/rhythmbox/download.html ?
<swejax> slavik: yeah -- i think thats it
<ibanex> llllll: did you try something like "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<swejax> slavik: but how do I enable ISO-xxx ?
<Ind[y] > Please, somebody give me a default ~/.bashrc
<audiocrew> brb, going to reboot
<lllllll> trying it now...
<swejax> slavik: I've been messing around with localegen
<sx66> what would be the servers name for gmail in thunderbird?
<erUSUL> Ind[y] : there is one in /etc/skel/
<Ind[y] > eracc: there is not
<slavik> swejax: iso-8859-1 is Latin1 = english
<swejax> slavik: and I bet /etc/locale.gen has something to do with it
<Jowi> swejax, I confirm that. aterm/eterm does not work with utf-8.
<swejax> ok
<Fredneck> i used sudo cp -a to copy my hard drive's contents to an external drive - it seems to still be going, but I suspect it's not doing anything anymore. Is there anyway to tell?
<lllllll> So apt-get update is the way updating is done on ubuntu?
<swejax> slavik: do you guys know how I enable ISO-Xxxx ???
<Ind[y] > erUSUL: can you give me yours, please? is it default?
<mezziah_> lllllll: as noted on their website it seems that 0.10 is the latest version and here on feisty i have 0.10 installed, so it should be the newest version
<slavik> swejax: therefore, you can't get other locales onto it
<Ind[y] > erUSUL: please, I need it
<slavik> swejax: why would you need Latin1? UTF-8 is the superset of Latin1
<swejax> slavik: shouldnt it work if I had ISOXXX?
<Ind[y] > erUSUL: would you mind to paste it somewhere?
<swejax> slavik: I had it working on gentoo
<lllllll> Really? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=478042&highlight=rhythmbox
<slavik> swejax: what should work? displaying of other languages?
<slavik> swejax: what are you trying to accomplish?
<mezziah_> let me read.
<ibanex> Ind[y] : does this work for you http://pastebin.com/935528
<Ind[y] > Please, anybody if he has a default ~/.bashrc can he paste it somewhere?
<Ind[y] > ibanex: is it default?
<swejax> slavik: what I want is swedish characters in my Eterm
<ibanex> Ind[y] : yes
<mezziah_> oh, svn, i see.
<Ind[y] > ibanex: ok, thanks :-)
<ibanex> Ind[y] : on feisty
<slavik> swejax: UTF-8 has sweedish characters ...
<swejax> slavik: And I think what I need is to chaange default locale for my system?
<Ind[y] > yes
<erUSUL> Ind[y] : i have told you that there is a default .bashrc in your /etc/skel/ directory just copy it over
<ibanex> Ind[y] : no problem
<Ind[y] > erUSUL: there is not
<swejax> slavik: but Eterm doesnt support utf?
<ibanex> erUSUL: there isnt
<slavik> swejax: you can change the locale of your session and keep that session as default
<jetscreamer> god is there somebody who knows about how ubuntu does locales?
<mezziah_> well, did you already try to execute the commands?
<lllllll> Whoops, you're completely right
<demian> Can anyone help me with my cdrom. It doesn't work in feisty, it does in windows.
<swejax> slavik: how would I do that?
<lllllll> Sorry all
<slavik> swejax: in gdm login screen, there is an option for language. :)
<jetscreamer> see if sudo adduser user cdrom does anything
<lllllll> Still getting used to linux
<mezziah_> 0.10 is the latest stable version. you can install the svn though, although it's not recommended due stability reasons.
<slavik> jsut make sure you have proper locale packages installed :)
<swejax> slavik: really? wow,,, didnt notice that
<swejax> slavik: kind of new on ubuntu
<ibanex> demian: what doesn't it do?
<dezine> Hm, I can't move files into my apache folder, how can I change the permissions?
<erUSUL> Ind[y] : less /etc/skel/.bashrc  (note that i have used tab completion to type this)
#ubuntu 2008-06-16
<joaopinto> HardDisk, if you have X, System -> Admin > Network
<joaopinto> erm, was Hardolaf
<Luigi> before my display systems freaked out, the time before that when I logged in it said my home directory had the wrong permissions and that there was something wrong with ~/.dmrc, so I went and fixed the permissions problem with my home directory when I logged back in all that happened.
<joaopinto> Hardolaf, or manually, by editing /etc/network/interfaces
<joaopinto> for help with the manual setup, man interfaces
<Hardolaf> i'm not messing with manual in Ubuntu, that is what i have the gentoo distro for.
<Luigi> Also, applications would occasionally die randomly.
<ajhtiredwolf> scunizi, hmm yeah i am seeing some complaints about 8800gt's in 7.10 ubuntu
<joaopinto> Hardolaf, well, that has no relation, you may have some manual configs, ubuntu is not config agnostic
<ajhtiredwolf> scunizi, nothing about 8.04 though
<scunizi> ajhtiredwolf, 7.10 had an earlier nvidia driver.. it's been updated in hardy
<joaopinto> see you guys, sleep time
<scunizi> joaopinto, nighty night
<eye> I have a problem, I speak English a little and my laptop compaq presario V6000 sounds very bad, it's a Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02), an I use Hardy. Can somebody help me?
<Eliah> moin zusammen ^^
<Hardolaf> joaopinto, i know but i still don't know the commands well.
<scunizi> eye, some say to turn the volumn level down
<eye> scunizi, the problem is still there...
<scunizi> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kaka> i have this problem in instalation of 1 program Couldn't find package gzopen.
<Kamaria> Query: I can't update Ubuntu from 6.10 to 7.04. I get: Authentication failed: Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or the server.
<Baron1984> lmao@Gateway..."This update may not support the version of Windows on the computer in front of you"
<kaka> ﻿!Players
<scunizi> Baron1984, ?
<jonty2k8> hi all
<kunzy> gotta fast question.  What is the format command for linux?  I need to format a USB drive under ubuntu.  How do i do it?
<scunizi> !format | kunzy
<ubottu> kunzy: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<eye> scunizi, thank you, now all is good
<m_newton> Hello! can i resieve help with POST-FIX-CONFIGURATION???
<jdp> hello im a newbie to kernel compilation..im using ubuntu hardy....when i run uname -r it shows my kernel version as 2.6.24-16-generic...then in /usr/src are two folders linux-headers-2.6.24-16  and linux-headers-2.6.24-16-generic..do these folders contain the kernel source code thats needed for compiling the kernel ?
<kunzy> thanks scunizi!!!!
<scunizi> eye, good to know.
<Baron1984> kunzy: sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<Baron1984> then
<Baron1984> sudo mkfs -t vfat /dev/sda1
<scunizi> jdp, not sure but you need to do your updates.. you're 2 kernels behind .. the latest is -18 via "update"
<cary_jebus[UDCS|> OMG
<jonty2k8> whats ubuntu
<jonty2k8> :S
<cary_jebus[UDCS|> O.O
<rsk> O_O
<ASULutzy> scunizi: I've heard some people had issues with kernels post -16
<cary_jebus[UDCS|> linux just frooze on me!!!!!!!!!
 * cary_jebus[UDCS| runs around in circals
<ASULutzy> cary_jebus[UDCS|: Alert the internet!
<Baron1984> jonty2k8: It's a Linux desktop operating system, one of the more friendly to end users
<scunizi> ASULutzy, I haven't really on 2 different machines..
<IndyGunFreak> cary_jebus[UDCS|: lol, it actually did on me t... hmm conspiracy maybe?
<Baron1984> you can have Canonical send you a free disc with it
<kunzy> scunizi: sorry, can i have that format info again?  I guess it didnt copy to the clipboard
<jdp> anyway, is a copy of the kernel source given out of the box with ubuntu hardy or do i need to separately download it from kernel.org ?
<ASULutzy> scunizi: I've had no problems either, in both x86_64 or on 32bit, but just passing along what I've heard
<scunizi> !format > kunzy
<eye> scunizi, I don't know exactly what I did, I change my device, then I probe it, it was the same, so I change again, I selected again the first I had and it works
<scunizi> see the private message
<kunzy> :)
<jonty2k8> oh i use vista service pack 1
<Commie_Jebus> owell
<scunizi> ASULutzy, thx
<m_newton> PLz: I went to this site: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix but i dont get a few stuff; can i get help from ppl that know postfix???
<Baron1984> jonty2k8: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<Commie_Jebus> linux: 1 freeze windows: 888888888888888888
<jonty2k8> lol
<scunizi> eye, :)
<Baron1984> jonty2k8: http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<Baron1984> also read that
<Commie_Jebus> EVERYONE ALERT THE NITERNET
<jrib> !language > commie_jebus (read the private message from ubottu)
<jrib> Commie_Jebus: change your quit message please
<m_newton> Starnestommy, Hey, can you help me???
<Commie_Jebus> how
 * gway9000 isnt Commie_Jebus and cary_jebus the same 
<Starnestommy> m_newton: with what?
<jrib> Commie_Jebus: depends on your client
<m_newton> Starnestommy, Postfix, just quick question
<Commie_Jebus> there
<Starnestommy> m_newton: I don't know anything about postfix, sorry
<m_newton> Starnestommy, oh, do you know anyone that does?
<Starnestommy> m_newton: someone here probably does
<m_newton> ok
<Starnestommy> m_newton: or someone in #postfix
<chris0101> hi how do i mount cue/bin files?
<whileimhere> Is there any way to add xkill to the xfce panel?
<scunizi> chris0101, convert them first.. open synaptic and search on cue
<m_newton> Calling all postfix users, I have a fairly easy question... Can any of you help?
<chris0101> convert them to waht? bin?
<scunizi> chris0101, iso
<chris0101> o yeh
<Baron1984> oh well, I just won't upgrade my BIOS, I doubt it supports memory remapping anyway
<Baron1984> I would kill for that
<ASULutzy> Baron1984: Huh?
<ASULutzy> Baron1984: What's the issue?
<kredit> is there any personal good finance software out there for linux? something that can keep track of bank accounts, stocks, etc...
<Baron1984> ASULutzy: My BIOS doesn't support memory remapping, and is therefore limited to 3.2 GB of RAM out of 4 GB total
<Baron1984> even when using x86-64 OS
<scunizi> kredit, kmymoney works nice.
<ASULutzy> Baron1984: Really? What motherboard is it?
<kredit> scunizi: thanks for the recommendation, ill try it out
<Baron1984> Intel 945G
<m_newton> Postfix users, if you go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix ; You will see commands like this [sudo postconf -e 'myhostname = server1.example.com'] what do i do at this point, I want to use my no-ip account to rescieve the mail.
<scunizi> kredit, imports qfx files nicely too.
<ASULutzy> Baron1984: That sounds more like a chipset than a motherboard
<Commie_Jebus> my keybored dosnt have a caps light..
<Commie_Jebus> annoying...
<Salu> Can someone link me to a tutorial explaining how to get the Creative X-Fi to work on Hardy?
<ASULutzy> Baron1984: Oh ok
<Baron1984> I was going to upgrade my board to an MSI model that supports 8 GB anyway
<m_newton> Postfix users, Basically, what do i put for 'myhostname' and 'server1.example.com'
<Commie_Jebus> is there any ubuntu-based UMPCs
<Commie_Jebus> well MID's
<ASULutzy> Baron1984: Oh yea, looks like you're right actually. I found it surprising but yea, 945G only supports 4 GB ram
<Baron1984> yep, and it reserves a bunch for video card and carious other stuff
<feistel> hi
<scunizi> Salu, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78495
<feistel> I need help installing ubuntu 8
<Baron1984> so if I get a 512 MB video card, I lose 256 MB of system RAM, knocking me down to 3 GB
<Baron1984> :P
<Salu> Thanks.
<m_newton> Plz help
<feistel> ubuntu 8, dont see my sata disk
<tayfun> hey people i wanna know how i can make effect in ubuntu for my desktop for the windows what i"ve open on my desktop ; when i close them i want that they burn and close can somebody help me ps: sorry for my bad english
<feistel> and I have in my sata disk a working ubuntu 6
<doorknob60> tayfun: in terminal: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<scunizi> feistel, the live cd won't let you "see" your harddrive unless you manually mount  it.. however if  you click  install it should work just fine in most cases
<tayfun> doorknob i did already
<doorknob60> okay, in terminal type ccsm
<tayfun> but i didnt see in settings manager for effects anything about it
<tayfun> is there some extra effects what  i could install
<scunizi> !ccsm | tayfun
<ubottu> tayfun: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<tayfun> i  will try now thanks
<tayfun> i m comin in few minutes
<ubuntu> hi!!
<feistel> scunizi: I have 2 disk : a sata disk and a pata disk
<doorknob60> tayfun: in the ccsm interface it should be in animations
<ubuntu> need sum hel
<ubuntu> help
<ubuntu> :(
<doorknob60> ubuntu: what do you need help with?
<scunizi> !ask | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<feistel> : scunizi then I run the ubuntu 8 installer
<scunizi> feistel, yep
<tayfun> hmmm doorknob i open this but i knew it before too i could open it before too
<feistel> : scunizi but only my pata disk is showed
<ubuntu> ubottu: ....sorry dude
<ubottu> Factoid sorry dude not found
<tayfun> i couldnt find this effect what i want
<tayfun> u understand me i want a effct like when i close some window that they burn
<tayfun> or some thin
<scunizi> feistel, if you don't need it right now .. disconnect the pata disk.. then try again..
<doorknob60> tayfun: yeah, i have that
<tayfun> can u tell me how to do
<scunizi> feistel, after install reconnect
<doorknob60> tayfun: it should be in a tab called "close animation" or something like that after clicking the Animations button in ccsm
<feistel> : scunizi ok
<tayfun> ok wait i m lookin now
<scunizi> feistel, is it a new drive you just put in?
<Bader> hello
<ubuntu> need help with grub, i replaced the menu.lst file from the grud folder, now i cant boot ubuntu
<tayfun> i got her ea table with name just animations
<magic_ninja> is there a useful tool to monitor disk usage
<Bader> almost hmm same problem as ubuntu that's crazy
<sadasdad> hello, I am using Xubuntu, and I cannot watch videos from webistes. what do I need to install in order to watch them?
<tayfun> andddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd should i enable it or disable it
<magic_ninja> !disk
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<dpince> Is it common for flash apps to run somewhat laggy in ubuntu?  I get some lag with flash games/videos when I play them.
<doorknob60> tayfun: enable, i think, i can quite tell what you mean :P
<magic_ninja> i can't remember the name but it gave a tree view of dirs and listed how much space they are taking up
<doorknob60> lol why does java work bettetr in wine than natively?
<ubuntu> Bader: jiji
<tayfun> i       enable alreadz
<sadasdad> ubottu: youtube
<ubottu> Factoid youtube not found
<tayfun> and now??
<Threevenge> Okay, here's the issue: I'm trying to get Wine. I go through the Synaptic Package Manager and it gives me a "Could not mark all packages for installation or upgrade" error. Then it says this: "Depends: libldap-2.4.2 (>=2,4,7) but it is not installable PreDepends: dpkg (>=1.14.12ubuntu3) but 1.14.5ubuntu16 is to be installed". What gives?
<ubuntu> xD
<Miesco> Can you run a program on another display?
<doorknob60> tayfun: go into the animations options and look for "Close Animation"
<magic_ninja> Threevenge, sudo apt-get install wine
<Bader> ubuntu: yes ?
<Bader> how could I find my old menu.lst file, that's my problem
<Miesco> Or do you need a window manager running in the display first?
<tayfun> hahah i find iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii t
<tayfun> and now
<Threevenge> Still spits out the same error magic_ninja
<Bader> I erased menu.lst from grub with a new version while I updated from gutsy to hardy, and now sound doesn't work since it relies on an optin in gruba
<doorknob60> tayfun: is something wrong with your keyboard?
<ubuntu> already tryed reinstalling grub but still the same
<tayfun> i guess yes
<ubuntu> im on live right now
<scunizi> Threevenge, in this order.. sudo apt-get update.. sudo apt-get upgrade.. sudo apt-get distupgrade.. sudo apt-get install wine.. might fix it.
<magic_ninja> Threevenge, install the medibuntu repo
<sadasdad> magic_ninja: can you tell me why I cannot watch videos? what do I need to install?
<magic_ninja> !medibuntu | Threevenge
<ubottu> Threevenge: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<scunizi> sadasdad, glasses? :)
<tayfun> tell me the next step i ffind close animation
<dpince> Has anyone had any luck getting Realtek HD audio drivers working in 8.04?  My version is ALC885.
<ubuntu> how do i replace the new one with the old one?
<doorknob60> tayfun: so did you get it how you like it?
<magic_ninja> sadasdad, sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 win32codecs
<ubuntu> ubottu: ?
<doorknob60> ubuntu: ubottu is a bot, it wont answer you
<ubuntu> ...ups
<doorknob60> :P
<ubuntu> xD
<scunizi> magic_ninja, win32codecs not found.
<ubuntu> he need some updates then :P
<doorknob60> w32codecs is the package i think
<doorknob60> not win32codecs
<scunizi> nope
<tayfun> its dosnt work
<magic_ninja> be right back scunizi
<tayfun> there is a lot of effects but i enable what i want and when i close a window
<tayfun> its closin normal
<tayfun> what should i do
<doorknob60> tayfun: you sure compiz is on
<frank__> ola buenas noches
<tayfun> yeah
<doorknob60> make sure you set the effect you want for all the different "types" of windows
<dpince> I know this isn't the WINE help IRC, but if anyone might know the answer, could you help me out?  I'm trying to run the game warcraft 3 (runs perfectly fine) but I'm trying to run a small .exe beforehand, one that changes some key bindings.  Is there any way to have both running in a single WINE session so that the key binding changes take effect in the game?
<ubuntu> how do i locate my kernel line at grub menu to be able to boot from it?
<Hardolaf> dude why are you saying, "Hello, good night"
<frank__> alguien que hable español?
<sadasdad> well, actually I still cannot watch youtube..
<Hardolaf> No hablo en español.
<gway9000> Hardolaf: its a carribbean thing
<magic_ninja> !medibuntu | scunizi
<ubottu> scunizi: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<feistel> hi
<scunizi> !es | Hardolaf
<ubottu> Hardolaf: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<feistel> scunizi:
<scunizi> magic_ninja, thanks
<scunizi> feistel, yes
<frank__> pues mucha gente habla español
<magic_ninja> scunizi, do that then install mplayer and w32codecs
<feistel> I disconnect the SATA disk
<scunizi> magic_ninja, k..
<magic_ninja> frank_, que necessitas
<Threevenge> Hmmmm......still having issues.
<feistel> but kubuntu 8 dont see my PATA disk :-(
<magic_ninja> Threevenge, sudo apt-get remove --purge wine
<frank__> que me digan como ver tv
<magic_ninja> Threevenge, your having repo problems
<magic_ninja> frank__, como digan
<scunizi> feistel, you might be confused.. if the live cd is booted type sudo fdisk -l .. in a terminal.
<feistel> ok
<frank__> tengo tarjeta avermedia pero no la localiza
<feistel> 1 moment
<Hardolaf> ubottu i said i don't speak spanish.
<ubottu> Hardolaf: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<scunizi> feistel, all hd's are listed as sd??
<mgolisch> :)
<scunizi> feistel, there aren't any hd?? anymore in ubuntu
<feistel> scunizi: sudo fdisk -l show nothing
<Infinito_> scunizi, the sata/scsi ondes are.
<magic_ninja> frank__, tengo tarjeta ? nvidia, ati?
<ubuntu> Hardolaf: ubottu is a bot, he wont answer you....lol
<gway9000> !es | frank__
<ubottu> frank__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Hardolaf> i know.
<frank__> si
<Infinito_> ide ones shows as hda/hdb/hdc etc
<scunizi> Infinito_, are what?  hd??
<Trae> Anyone know anything about xmodmap mouse buttons and synergy?  I'm trying to get what xev is reporting as button 9 to bind to a key with synergy and it's not working.
<scunizi> Infinito_, not in Hardy
<sadasdad> magic_ninja: what do I need to install to watch youtube and other site videos?
<clash_> hallo! i can't use the dvd(combi-) device to burn cd's. i use hardy heron on a macbook core duo. is it a known problem?
<ubuntu> frank_: dude......ur talking to a bot
<frank__> gracias
<mgolisch> i think it depends on the driver
<scunizi> feistel, I'm going to have to leave this to others that are more knowledgeable
<ubuntu> can somebody help me with the grub thing.....please
<magic_ninja> sadasdad, firefox SHOULD*** install the plugins once you tell it too, except java
<mgolisch> if they show up as hdsomething or sdsomething
<feistel> ok
<dpince> Is there any way to reduce or eliminate lag in online flash apps or is it a known issue?
<magic_ninja> frank__, como tarjeta nvidia o ati?
<sadasdad> its not working here.. maybe something else can be done to it.. I'll check on
<doorknob60> dpince: as far as i know, no, because i think hardware acceleration simply doesnt work in loinux flash for soom reason
<magic_ninja> frank__, necessita sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx para nvidia y sudo apt-get install fglrx-glx para ati
<dpince> doorknob60: Ok, so it's a common issue and not something I installed wrong?  Because my GFX driver is working fine - games in WINE have no lag...but for some reason small flash games will lag pretty badly.
<dkt> hehe first time in awhile ive seen spanish
<doorknob60> dpince: yeah its a flash player bug
<ubuntu> dudes can somebody help me with the grub thing
<doorknob60> dpice: ive noticed flash 10 beta lags less for me though
<magic_ninja> ubuntu, whats your problem
<Threevenge> Gah, this is getting a little frustrating.
<magic_ninja> Threevenge, its not hard brother
<magic_ninja> Threevenge, i can ssh and do it for you if you want
<ubuntu> i just replaced the menu.lst in the grub folder with a damaged one, now i cant boot
<ubuntu> yes, i know, dumb idea
<doorknob60> ubuntu: try this: sudo update-grub
<Threevenge> If I knew what that term meant I might agree :P . I'm a fairly big newb when it comes to this stuff.
<magic_ninja> ubuntu, if that doesn't work restore the backup, it will be a menu.lst~ or menu.lst.back
<Guest506> Is any one here good with computer wiring? I effed up, and took apart my server and dont know where all the wires go back :( - Please help!
<doorknob60> brb gonna get on a better irc progam, just using a java embedded one in firefox via wine lol
<magic_ninja> Guest506, #hardware
<Guest506> thanks@
<bimbo> hello, I've got a question about ubuntu, I see threads of people talking about many different versions of ubuntu (8.04, 7.08, and so on), I know how the versioning system for releases works but say I download today 8.04, when release 9.0 comes out, will it be enough to just upgrade my system packages to get the same 9.0 will contain?
<doorknob60> there wont be a 9.0, but yes
<magic_ninja> bimbo, yes sudo apt-get upgrade-dist i believe
<ubuntu> magic_ninja: problem is i cant log in, im in live cd righ now
<magic_ninja> bimbo, it will come up in automatic updates
<KyleK> year.month thing
<KyleK> 2008.04 next is 2008.10 gotta love far thinking version systems
<ubuntu> bimbo: yes
<magic_ninja> ubuntu, do this, open a terminal and mount your main partition, then sudo chroot /path/to/your/partition
<magic_ninja> ubuntu, tell me when you get that done
<bimbo> ahhh I see
<bimbo> thank you
<mitchell> hello since a few days my ubuntu server receives about 300kb/s max, its on gigabit and receive is about 120mb/s left (checked with iperf) anyone knows what could be causin this?
<rainbowinfinity> so, i'm really new to this, and I bought the book, and i'm trying to go through it to get to know ubuntu, but when i go to the terminal and type the foo@bar command, it says bash:  foo@bar~$: command not found?????  What did I do wrong??
<Starnestommy> rainbowinfinity: you don't copy the foo@bar part
<rainbowinfinity> oooohh....it is listed like that in all of the examples, so i thought it was part of the command
<Starnestommy> rainbowinfinity: only the parts after a $ or a #
<wiz_works> hi all, I need help setting up a local repository.
<m-c> Anyone using Bluetooth?  Can you tell me if a desktop icon comes up when you plug in an adapter?
<wiz_works> I've got the packages mirrored but need help generating a new "Release" file.
<doorknob60> dangit im still banned from debian irc :(
<magic_ninja> rainbowinfinity, you silly kid, foo@bar is not necessary all you need is the command, the foo@bar is the "user@computername", just ignore it and type the command, for instance if it says foo@bar#~: cd you just type cd
<ubuntu>  magic_ninja: can't find hd0,1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<gway9000> rainbowinfinity: http://www.linux.org/lessons/
<ubuntu> :s
<wiz_works> anyone in here know anything about setting up and installing from local repositories?
<magic_ninja> ubuntu, did you get the path to your partition
<jordan_cbr> wiz_works, http://www.google.pt/search?hl=pt-PT&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&hs=iiM&pwst=1&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=ubuntu+setting+a+local+repository&spell=1
<darthanubis> how to get the cube to stay after release of middle  button?
<chris0101> scunizi, thanks for the help in converting my cue/bins to iso's. how do i mount isos in wine? tried searching but answers are too varied
<clash_> i can't use the dvd(combi-) device to burn cd's. i use hardy heron on a macbook core duo. is it a known problem?
<wiz_works> jordan_cbr: I have the repo setup, and can install software from it from an existing ubuntu system, but when I try to install a NEW system, I get a message that says "Invalid Release file", when trying to use the netboot CD.
<m-c> no one using bluetooth here, huh?  hmm..
<Dr_Willis> wiz_works,  theres a apt caching type server you just install, and point the other machines to it. - not a full mirror of the repos.. but it caches what any one machine installs. so other machine dont have to redownload it. Good for updates
<wiz_works> jordan_cbr: I'm looking for a solution based on apt-mirror whereby an existing machine can update from it, or a new install can be done from it.
<Infinito_> darthanubis,  you mean the desktop cube ?
<darthanubis> yes
<Infinito_> I don't really know, I don't think that's possible...
<MrPocknix> so
<MrPocknix> I've got an Nvidia 8600GT
<wiz_works> Dr_Willis: all I need is to figure out how to regenerate the "Release" file...  based on the packages on the local mirror, as I can already update machines with it.  just can't install new ones.
<MrPocknix> and shit is officlay OFF the wall
<darthanubis> of course its possible
<darthanubis> sheesh
<jlulian38> Splitting [Audio CD.tta] (53:03.04) --> [out/base02.flac] (3:19.00) :  59% shnsplit: debug1: tried to read 262144 bytes, but only read 129645 -- possible truncated/corrupt file
<jlulian38>  60% ERROR
<jlulian38> shnsplit: warning: error while transferring 35103600 bytes of data
<jlulian38> Gah
<FloodBot1> jlulian38: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<darthanubis> its not neccesary to reply with no answer
<darthanubis> its implied
<MrPocknix> Is there someone that knows what they're doing that could PM me real quickely so we can get some decent communication outta this chan?
<wiz_works> Dr_Willis: I've googled high and low on how to generate the Release file, but nothing but dead ends...  woudl like to be able to do non-pxe installs by simply booting a target machine with the netboot CD and pointing it to my repo instead of the one on us.archive.ubuntu.com
<ShinjinAkage> How can I configure firefox three to handle a new type of link. It's a skype: that should make a call to my skype program. Instead it takes me to the website saying I need to install skype. I have the newest version, already checked that, and it is installed properly.
<tyoc> how do I modify /usr/bin/gcc -> gcc-4.2 to become /usr/bin/gcc -> gcc-4.1 (I have already installed 4.1)
<techgeek40> Hello All -
 * gway9000 wonders does MrPocknix knows what he is doing
<techgeek40> I need some help here: I am running Windows Vista with xVM Virtual Box - Ubuntu 8.0 - problem: 1) cannot see my usb external harddrive -
<MrPocknix> gway9000, I thought I did up until this morning :-p
<kappaccino> hi
<cache1> what live distro should i download so that i can fsck my disk (i'd prefer it be small, since i'm not in the mood to wait 3 hours)?
<Infinito_> techgeek40, is the performance good ? :p
<techgeek40> Yes, it is -
<Junaos> Hey everyone...could anyone give me some insight into adding my ca0106 (Soundblaster Audigy SE) as an output device in PulseAudio? It detects it as an input, but not as an output.
<Infinito_> hmm
<techgeek40> I'm using it now -
<techgeek40> :>
<mgolisch> cache1: dsl? or maybe gentoo-minimal-install
<yuri_> hi simple q: how do I prevent mounted device icons from popping up on the desktop?
<techgeek40> No hesitation - it's actually very stable
<gway9000> np
<wiz_works> any apt-mirror experts in here? pertaining to tuning a local package repo?
<darthanubis> how to get the cube to stay after release of middle  button?
<darthanubis> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Dr_Willis> wiz_works,  could set up the local hosts to point that address to a local ip. :)
<techgeek40> I just wanna be able to see my D: Drive (where all my pictures/home movies are at - and my external hard drive (where I have documents and other things on there
<cache1> mgolisch: dsl doesn't seem to have a version of fsck that works with my filesystem (ext3). do you know anything about that?
<MrPocknix> how does one enable restricted drivers?
<techgeek40> I have sound - but it won't mount the external USB drive and my D: Drive
<yuri_> MrPocknix: just go to system>admin>restricted hardware
<MrPocknix> yuri_, its not there..
<mgolisch> cache1: no idea, i use the gentoo-minimal-install disk usualy
<mgolisch> its 50megs or something
<yuri_> MrPocknix: i meant hardware drivers, sorry. system>administration>hardware drivers
<wiz_works> Dr_Willis: I can already do that for existing ubuntu systems, and they install and update from the local repo just fine...  usign the IP...   however, the problem is NEW installs using the netboot CD, and manually pointing to a local repo (IP address of repo)  Error returned: "Invalid Release file".
<MrPocknix> kk got it
<MrPocknix> rebooting.  I hope this is a step in the proper direction
<cache1> mgolisch: that doesn't sound like a livecd
<Dr_Willis> wiz_works,  never messed with netboot. so cant help there.    Sounds like you are going to be digging deep into the wild world of apt :)
<Coldfire69> Can anyone please help me, My system starts up fine however when i try to run lime wire installer i get an error message saying only one update or setup service can run at a time. how do i stop the previous service?( the service error never goes away)
<Baron1984> yay, Google Desktop Crapplets are here
<mythomaniac> can anyone help me get my atheros wireless card working, the auto installed restricted drivers that were installed from a fresh install of ubuntu don't work...
 * Baron1984 really hates crapplets, but loves installing stuff
<sparr> does ubuntu "support" (read: accept and fix bug reports on) mixed-release installs?  like, i install edgy, then upgrade half my packages to feisty, then upgrade half of those to gutsy, etc
<CLINTCHANCE> Hey is there a repository for Google Earth
<Baron1984> Medibuntu has Google Earth
<wiz_works> Dr_Willis: the netboot CD is a minimal CD needed to bring up (20MB) a system for a new installation from the internet or local repo.
<mgolisch> cache1: it is, it boots into a root shell, no idea if it has x11 but who needs that anyways for rescue stuff
<CLINTCHANCE> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<darthanubis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=719140
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<onisciente> Does anyone knows how to save my DNS settings as default, because every restart on connection another dns is set automatically. I changed the dhclient.conf e resolv.cong without sucess!
<darthanubis> ^^^This is sad^^^
<Baron1984> Netboot CD? You mean for Debian?
<Coldfire69> how do i get superuser prviliages?
<Starnestommy> Coldfire69: sudo
<Coldfire69> anyone
<Coldfire69> sudo?
<Baron1984> Coldfire69: You should use sudo
<darthanubis> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Baron1984> !sudo
<wiz_works> Dr_Willis: what I'm looking for is a way to generate the release file 9the file that describes the files in the repo).  There is a way to do it... as all mirrors do, but it's not well documented...  several google searches have come up empty handed.
<Ezra> !rt
<ubottu> The RT kernel is the Ubuntu kernel with a realtime preemption patch applied. It is included in Ubuntu Studio by default. For more information please see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime/Gutsy
<cache1> mgolisch: thanks :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm Y-Town
<ubottu> Factoid pm y-town not found
<Coldfire69> how,where. is sudo?
<kesselhaus> hi, someone know of a channel for scilab and/or root (root.cern.ch)?
<Baron1984> if you need root enabled you can use "sudo psswd", set the password, and use "su" from then on
<MrPocknix> man
<Baron1984> Coldfire: You prefix sudo to the command
<MrPocknix> i've got the Nvidia settings package installed
<Jack_Sparrow> !noroot > Baron1984
<MrPocknix> but it won't see more than one monitor...
<Coldfire69> im new to linux x.x
<cache1> Coldfire69: sudo gives you administrator privelages. to use it, open up a terminal and type sudo [rest of command here]
<Ezra> you just type sudo before a command in.........ok
<KyleK> sudo -i ;)
<Baron1984> Jack_Sparrow: sudo su
<Baron1984> what now?
<Baron1984> :P
<cache1> sudo make me a sandwich
<Jack_Sparrow> Baron1984 sudo su is still not a good choice
<KyleK> sudo -i > sudo su
<Baron1984> just saying the no root thing is stupid
<Dr_Willis> you do NOT want to use sudo su, ever. :)
<Baron1984> it's not security
<gway9000> Coldfire69: : http://www.linux.org/lessons/
<KyleK> whats wrong with sudo su?
<Jack_Sparrow> Baron1984 Do not suggest to people they set a root password..
<KyleK> excuse me while i try it
<onisciente> Does anyone knows how to save my DNS settings as default, because every restart on connection another dns is set automatically. I changed the dhclient.conf e resolv.cong without sucess! Is it so difficult?
<KyleK> works for me
<Baron1984> It's no more dangerous than using sudo
<cache1> what's the difference bvetween sudo -i and sudo -s ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Baron1984 I am not going to debate this with you.. do not suggest it.. period
<KyleK> cache1: just man sudo
<Baron1984> a malicious script knows about sudo su, so they can make themselves root anyway
<Dr_Willis> KyleK,   its not the proper way to do it.. you could just log in directly as root and it would 'work for you' also...
<Baron1984> so no root is pointless newbie crippling
<tycel> baron1984: while it may be true its no more stupid than having this conversation with you right now..
<yuri_> where can i get a list of shortcuts for the desktop effects?
<cache1> Baron1984: I've mistyped rm -rf . as rm -rf / once. as root. i wish i wasnt root then.
<Dr_Willis> KyleK,  http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<MrPocknix> how to enable emerald in Compiz
<MrPocknix> ?
<Ezra> !emerald
<ubottu> Factoid emerald not found
<MrPocknix> pwnt
<Dr_Willis> wee.. gotta love sudo arguments.. :)  that url is a good read KyleK
<Jack_Sparrow> Please people, dont set a root password..
<Ezra> just trying it out
<MrPocknix> why the hell wouldn't you set a Ross password?
<Jack_Sparrow> MrPocknix Please stop
<ubuntu_> #ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> MrPocknix,  its discussed in the forums in detail, and at other places.
<MrPocknix> srsly?
<MrPocknix> isnt not having a root password like, a huge security risk?
<cache1> !netburst
<ubottu> Factoid netburst not found
<Dr_Willis> 'security is a process' not a 'product' proper ussage of sudo. improves security, and flexability.
<mgolisch> yeah sudo is great
<Dr_Willis> MrPocknix,  you are confusing Not having a password with Not allowing direct loging in as root.
<mikeg3> Hi I just reinstalled ubuntu 8.04, plus 162 updates.  I had trouble with one of the updates.  Error message was to the effect of "X cannot be configured due to dependency problems." Where can I look at some sort of log file to see what X is (cannot remember) and how can I fix this?
<mgolisch> its very flexible
<MrPocknix> ah
<MrPocknix> alright
<MrPocknix> sry
<mgolisch> thats much better than telling x people what the root pw is
<Dr_Willis> MrPocknix,  theres 'no password needed to login' and 'no login allowed'  :)
<MrPocknix> gotchya gotchya
<Dr_Willis> sudo also has a great many features other then 'just being more letters to type to get to root' :)
<propagandhi> is it possible to create a ramdisk of a custom size in a running system without having to reboot and pass the ramdisk_size option to the kernel at boot?
<nickrud> yeah, like having more letters to type before you use root
<JebJoya3> hey, could i get some advice on how to get the wireless working on an Acer TravelMate 5720 (2.0GHz/Intel onboard graphics version) on a fresh copy of Ubuntu 8.04?  Had a look around online and it appears as if it should just work with the current kernel, but it doesn't seem to...
<Threevenge> magic-ninja, still having issues with it. Any other help you can offer I'm up for.
<propagandhi> JebJoya3:  what's the exact wireless card model
<MrPocknix> Nvidia X-server settings is different than the Nvidia display settings, right?
<JebJoya3> propagandhi: very good question, unfortunately i don't know how to find out in vista - any ideas?
<Dr_Link> I have a bluetooth adapter and a bluetooth enabled Pocket PC that I used to be able to transfer files to and from, but now when I try to connect to the device or the device tries to connect to me I get an error that says it doesn't offer the File Transfer service. If I could do it before, why not now?
<mikeg3> ﻿i I just reinstalled ubuntu 8.04, plus 162 updates.  I had trouble with one of the updates.  Error message was to the effect of "X cannot be configured due to dependency problems." How do I get to a logfile that Update Manager creates so I can see the exact package that is having trouble updating so  I can fix it.
<doorknob60> mikeg3: try running sudo aptitude full-upgrade in a terminal
<propagandhi> JebJoya3: look in msinfo32 perhaps? or the device manager, or if u have the intel manager software it may tell u
<JebJoya3> propagandhi: aha - it's the Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<JebJoya3> (i found device manager finally!)
<gway9000> mikeg3: for what its worth i had the same error earlier today and have seen any probs
<propagandhi> JebJoya3: ok, so what steps have you already attempted? or none?
<JebJoya3> i downloaded the stuff on http://intellinuxwireless.org/ , but realised after booting it up that the kernel version was high enough that the drivers should be included in it
<JebJoya3> oh.. hold on
<propagandhi> JebJoya3: yes..?
<JebJoya3> propagandhi: one page has 2.6.23 listed as the final one, one has 2.6.24
<JebJoya3> and of course i'm using 2.6.24
<propagandhi> ok
<JebJoya3> so i do need this
 * JebJoya3 facepalms
<JebJoya3> sorry for wasting your time :(
<JebJoya3> .oO(Note to self: RTFM)
<propagandhi> lol its cool
<Zaiden> Is there a command or something that'll uninstall directx 9?
<Dr_Willis> Zaiden,  i recall specific tools for Windows - that could uninstall DX9.. but err.. this is a Linux channel. :)
<MrPocknix> how do i disable GL desktop and enable compiz again?
<JebJoya3> propagandhi: and, apparrently i'm an idiot again
<Zaiden> Dr_Willis: I used a guide to install directx 9 in wine to see if it would fix a problem, but sadly it didn't, so now I'm wondering why my other applications won't run like they did before : /
<propagandhi> lol, how so?
<JebJoya3> propagandhi: http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi claims that the iwlwifi is installed on versions from 24 up
<ubuntu_> ASDASD
<ubuntu_> nick /jeje
<propagandhi> JebJoya3: yes, so are u set then?
<banana21> hi I am having trouble applying updates to my Ubuntu install, I was running apt-get today, and it encountered an error, so I stopped and restarted. Then it told me I had to run dpkg --configure -a and so I did, however it seems to freeze everytime I do
<JebJoya3> propagandhi: yeah, apart from the fact that it doesn't work :)
<propagandhi> JebJoya3:  ok, but u did not install those drivers u downloaded did u?
<Dr_Willis> Zaiden,  i would have to say it may be time to start over with a new .wine directory. last i tried somthing similer. it iddent work too good.  the Wine Channel may have better suggestions
<JebJoya3> propagandhi: nope - it claims they're already installed in this kernel
<propagandhi> ok good
<propagandhi> so in your dmesg output do you see it being identified?
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<propagandhi> like dmesg | grep -i 3945ABG
<JebJoya3> propagandhi: i'm in vista atm, gimme a list of commands to check and i'll get back to you after a reboot :)
<lufis> anyone have a motorola razr v3 working with ubuntu?
<JebJoya3> propagandhi: (also, i didn't realise quite how painful vista can be to use, but that's another story all together...)
<propagandhi> JebJoya3:  ok painful, but yeah first of all just ensure that you see it in the dmesg output. Does the travelmate have a wireless kill switch button or the like?
<propagandhi> u'd be better off being in irc on ubuntu if u can, like ethernet or whatever, or if u have another pc
<tyoc> Hi there people, Im having like the half of volume at max volume in Ubuntu 8.04 than in Vista (I have a vostro 1500)
<JebJoya3> propagandhi: yeah, it's got a slidey switch at the front which doesn't stick one way or the other
<JebJoya3> umm... ooh, i do have a 2nd laptop
<JebJoya3> it's my parents' new pc
<JebJoya3> they got vista and are regretting it already
<JebJoya3> they've got ubuntu on the old one :)
<JebJoya3> brb
<sneeze> Does anyone know what wireless chipset gigabyte uses on their included wireless cards?
<sneeze> i have a gigabyte GA-K8NXP-SLI
<doorknob60> www.google.com
<banana21> hi I am having trouble applying updates to my Ubuntu install, I was running apt-get today, and it encountered an error, so I stopped and restarted. Then it told me I had to run dpkg --configure -a and so I did, however it seems to freeze everytime I do
<aro> How can I force my 2 external USB partitions to mount in the same order at each boot? They seem to be flip flopping every now and then, which screws up some file paths in things like Rhythmbox.
<sneeze> i've searched the crap out of google
<doorknob60> hmm,are you in linux right now or something else?
<sneeze> well, i don't have internet at home, so i'm at the library
<aro> sneeze, it's most likely a realtek
<aro> sneeze, i know that isn't very descriptive though
<sneeze> yeah, i know
<sneeze> i shouyld have cracked it open and taken a look before i headed down here
<doorknob60> run lspci in linux and look for something relating to wireless
<JebJoya4> propagandhi: right, lemme reboot the other laptop
<Jack_Sparrow> sneeze One sec..
<aro> sneeze, type "lspci" in console
<anon98sz> not quite the forum... but i am trying to create an initramfs for pxe booting.  i have done this in the past with gentoo, but their support is deprecated and just plain doesn't work anymore.  i tried to debootstrap an absolute minimal install, and it boots, but complains about the lack of a root= kernel commandline option
<Jack_Sparrow>  Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 15)
<aro> Jack_Sparrow, I think he's looking for a wireless controller
<ronin1234> Anyone know what I have to do to make mdadm run at boot?
<JebJoya4> propagandhi: could you remind me of the command you wanted me to run?
<propagandhi> JebJoya4:  dmesg | grep -i 3945
<Jack_Sparrow> aro If it is a plugin card.. I dont know...  all the gigabit mb's I have use that type I posted for regular nic's
<JebJoya4> 5 lines of output
<JebJoya4> including reference to the driver
<aro> Jack_Sparrow, yea, I have a Gigabyte board with that same onboard LAN
<propagandhi> JebJoya4: pastebin or pm
<Doodle77> I have a really odd problem. In /usr/local/dslinux-toolchain-2008-01-24-i686/bin I have several binaries. One is called ndstool. This works fine, it runs and everything. all of the other ones (e.g. arm-linux-elf-gcc), if i try to run them in a terminal it says something like  "bash: /usr/local/dslinux-toolchain-2008-01-24-i686/bin/arm-linux-elf-gcc: No such file or directory" even though it definitely exists.
<Doodle77> tab completes and everything
<ronin1234> it doesn't seem to run mdadm --assemble --scan so i end up with a fsck error saying /dev/md0 doesn't exist
<Doodle77> but bash claims it doesn't exist
<propagandhi> JebJoya4: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<JebJoya4> propagandhi: yep, just taking a while to load :)
<anon98sz> Doodle77, type "file <path to binary>", it is probably compiled for a different architecture
<rubixmaster> hello, I want linux to detect my printer, what should i do? What packages should i get and how do i launch those packages
<alinuxfan> list
<aro> rubixmaster, what version of Ubuntu?
<ubuntu> :)
<jsquared> so, there is tsclient for connecting from Ubuntu to XP over RDP. is there a reverse (e.g. "tsserver"), so that I can RDP from XP to Ubuntu?
<techgeek40> Okay - this is getting frustrated
<aro> techgeek40, what's up?
<techgeek40> aro: can't get this USB hard drive to mount under the xVM VirtualBox
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<banana21> can anybody help me? when running dpkg --configure -a I keep getting segfaults when "generating locales"
<JebJoya4> propagandhi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20497/
<JebJoya4> (sorry, had to manually type it!)
<rubixmaster> aro I have hardy
<jameslr> Hello everyone. I'm looking for some information on how Hardy heron does its Xorg autoconfiguration. Anyone have any ideas how it works?
<killux> hey, on different boot ups, my drives will change names. So sometimes my linux drive will be sda and then sometimes it will be sdb. what's causing this?
<techgeek40> I even have folders on my local D: drive set to shared and the ubuntu (on the XVM) is not seeing it
<techgeek40> them I should say
<Y-Town> remote desktop viewer is very slow... is there something else that works faster?
<aro> killux, same thing happens to me, it's just mounting them in a different order
<aro> killux, a is the first, b is the second
<Dr_Willis> killux,  this is the reason you see the UUID stuff being used more and more
<l_> hi?
<killux> Dr_Willis: UUID?
<Dr_Willis> !uuid
<Dr_Willis> is the bot alive? :)
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<l_> whois here?
<banana21> probably ended up on the other side of the split
<amenado2> sneeze you are not happy with prism2 card? it used to be the very best
<propagandhi> JebJoya4:  ok so its definitely being loaded, so how are u trying to connect to your wireless network
<Dr_Willis> example fstab line - using uuid -> UUID=4c01b882-ac91-4a7c-af33-45a19e8f233f /media/puppy    ext3    relatime
<propagandhi> using the GUI?
<jsquared> so, there is tsclient for connecting from Ubuntu to XP over RDP. is there a reverse (e.g. "tsserver"), so that I can RDP from XP to Ubuntu?
<killux> Dr_Willis: oh I see
<sun01tech> can any tell me what this means: i did this:   sudo fsck /dev/sda1  fsck 1.40.8 (13-Mar-2008) fsck: fsck.swap: not found fsck: Error 2 while executing fsck.swap for /dev/sda1
<killux> instead of the device name
<JebJoya4> propagandhi: yep, network
<Dr_Willis> killux,   Yep. You can also mount based on label, or other  information
<propagandhi> JebJoya4: does it show available wireless networks
<jameslr> sun01tech: sounds like you're trying to do a fsck on a swap filesystem
<amenado2> jsquared--> you can use vnc or tighvnc and its flavors
<propagandhi> or show you the hardware there?
<jsquared> amenado2: I don't control the incoming system, unfortunately =/
<jameslr> sun01tech: is /dev/sda1 your swap partition?
<amenado2> jsquared--> and one does nt use rdp to get to a nix world anyways
<JebJoya4> propagandhi: nope, just is using wlan0, and nothing listed when you click the ssid dropdown box
<sun01tech> jameslr: i guess its not something that should be done? how would i check that partition for errors?
<Y-Town> remote desktop viewer is very slow... is there something else that works faster/better?
<sun01tech> jameslr: yes
<jameslr> sun01tech: not necessary to fsck your swap partition
<jsquared> amenado2: true... does VNC support a superset of the capabilities offered by RDP?
<RrrR> hi who from russia?
<propagandhi> JebJoya4: have u got the wireless-tools package installed?
<JebJoya4> propagandhi: presumably not - i'm running from a basic installed 8.04 system
<amenado2> jsquared--> dont know about supersets, but vnc and freeNX are one heck of a tool
<propagandhi> JebJoya4: install them if they are not already installed
<propagandhi> it will help to debug
<sun01tech> jameslr: what other tools/commands can i use to check my disk health or different partition health?
<jaco1> hi, i just installed today and am having some trouble with my broadcom 4318 wireless driver, i followed the instructions here http://penkin.wordpress.com/2008/03/28/ubuntu-804-broadcom-wireless/ but am still having some trouble. Anyone feel like helping me out?
<JebJoya4> propagandhi: is there a way of doing it by downloading the file in windows where i have access to the internet?
<jameslr> sun01tech: fsck is a good tool to use, but just not on a swap partition. You just need to run it on your partitions that contain files
<amenado2> anyone uses debootstrap to install?  i have a debootstrap-1.0.9 for fedora but the hardy still points to gutsy, therefore I can only install gutsy via debootstrap and not hardy
<propagandhi> JebJoya4: well u could techincally download the package and put it on usb drive or something. So i presume u cannot connect with ubuntu using ethernet?
<JebJoya4> propagandhi: ah! it is installed
<propagandhi> JebJoya4: great
<propagandhi> thats good
<JebJoya4> propagandhi: makes life easier anyway :)
<RrrR> Русские есть?
<propagandhi> in the terminal type
<ronin1234> hpw do i get mdadm to run at start up.. it's not doing a mdadm --assemble as part of the boot process so I get a fsck error durring boot saying that /dev/md0 doesn't exist.
<propagandhi> sudo iwconfig
<nickrud> !ru | RrrR
<ronin1234> !ru
<ubottu> RrrR: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<RrrR> меня там забанили
<doctorzongo> greetings
<RrrR> мне нужно имя админа
<RrrR> nick
<JebJoya4> propagandhi: it's listing lo, eth0, wmaster0, irda0 with no wireless extensions, then wlan0 connected to ESSID:""
<jameslr> ronin1234: you need to setup your /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf to create your md device
<sun01tech> jameslr: i just get for my other partition results : clean...thats not very descriptive...i want to know if the read errors/input errors are from my hard drive or dvd drive...
<propagandhi> JebJoya4: ok,could u possibly paste that output also
<propagandhi> in the pastebin
<JebJoya4> it's a manual job, anything particular i should look for?
<amenado2> is there an install script using debootstrap for Hardy yet? seems only gutsy is the latest..please confirm..
<eZe> anybody have an idea when the wmap codec will be available for 64bit?
<propagandhi> JebJoya4: it's just handy to see the full output to see where we are at
<JebJoya4> kk
<JebJoya4> gimme 5 mins then :)
<stacman> i want to set up a raid-5 array with MDADM.  I have 3 500gb drives and 2 250gb drives.  Is it possible/advisable to 1) assemble the 2 250gb drives in RAID-0 and 2) present them to mdadm as the "fourth" 500gb drive?
<amenado2> JebJoya4--> you have to get your wifi client to associate with the AP
<Doodle77> I have a really odd problem. In /usr/local/dslinux-toolchain-2008-01-24-i686/bin I have several binaries. One is called ndstool. This works fine, it runs and everything. all of the other ones (e.g. arm-linux-elf-gcc), if i try to run them in a terminal it says something like  "bash: /usr/local/dslinux-toolchain-2008-01-24-i686/bin/arm-linux-elf-gcc: No such file or directory" even though it definitely exists.
<JebJoya4> amenado2: how would i go about that?
<amenado2> JebJoya4--> what is the name of your wireless nic?
<JebJoya4> propagandhi: one thing i notice that's interesting is that the dmesg thing is talking about wmaster0 not wlan0
<propagandhi> JebJoya4: take a look at this
<propagandhi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide#connection
<propagandhi> note the section that says
<propagandhi> sudo iwconfig <ath0> essid <essid> ap <xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:> key <XXX> mode <> commit
<amenado2> Doodle77--> youre trying to run an arm gcc on a i386?
<banana21> can anybody help me? when running dpkg --configure -a I keep getting segfaults when "generating locales"
<JebJoya4> propagandhi: yep, noticing it :) gonna check the man page to translate it though :S
<propagandhi> JebJoya4:
<propagandhi> also read what it says under the PURPOSE heading
<killux> hey, rhythmbox won't retrieve the album art even when the plugin is enabled. Does anyone know what could be up
<propagandhi> and it says just to check that properties section because we might be making this too difficult if it just needs u to fill the ssid there etc
<killux> I removed .gnome2 folder previously because i wanted to reset gnomes configuration, could this have anything to do with it?
<JebJoya4> propagandhi: ... i think you've lost me a bit...
<stacman> killux: try launching rhythmbox from a terminal, and see if it generates any output in the terminal window
<propagandhi> JebJoya4: open System > Administration > Networking. If you can see a "Wireless Connection" entry under the Connections tab, you may have a working driver already installed and  need to activate the card. Select the entry and click on the "Properties" button to the right. Check "Enable this connection" and fill in the appropriate information below (SSID, network name, passcode, and connection settings). When finished, click OK and wait for the syste
<killux> stacman: nope no output
<Healthy> where do i go to get help with audacity?
<Healthy> nobody is in #audacity
<stacman> killux: even when you pull the albumart?
<JebJoya4> propagandhi: that was the way i tried to set it up manually, the SSID drop down menu has nothing in it and so i put in the SSID and everything myself
<JebJoya4> propagandhi: interestingly, the wireless connection is wlan0
<killux> stacman its supposed to pull the art automatically when I play a song, and i don't think it is
<JebJoya4> propagandhi: wheras the dmesg was referring to wmaster0
<killux> whatever its doing its not generating any erros
<killux> *errors
<propagandhi> JebJoya4: do you see ur mac address in ur wireless router
<stacman> killux: gotcha.  *shrug*.  maybe you're listening to obscure/poorly tagged music?
<killux> no, I have played some of these songs before reseting gnome and it got its art
<doctorzongo> killux: do you have a backup? Did you change anything?
<Healthy> propagandhi, Do y ou know where I can get a audacity question answered? a open source channel or something like that?
<killux> doctorzongo: http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<killux> thats what i followed
<propagandhi> Healthy:  i would have said the audacity channel but u have tried that. I'd say google, or I can offer some help, but cannot say I can answer for sure
<ronin1234> jameslr: added the results of mdadm --details --scan to /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf but still the same problem "fsck.ext3: no such file or directory while trying to open /dev/md0
<propagandhi> Healthy: you could try various other distribution channels also, such as suse or others
<JebJoya4> propagandhi: i'm pretty sure i can
<borfast> hello everyone. I'm having a problem with PHP and MySQL: for some reason, mysql is now looking for my.cnf in /etc/my.cnf instead of /etc/mysql/my.cnf. I "fixed" that by linking the file to the location mysql now wants it to be
<jameslr> ronin1234: did you add a DEVICE partitions line in there as well?
<borfast> (although this is not my main problem, I'm not satisfied with this solution, so if someone knows how to fix this, I'd also appreciate it)
<JebJoya4> propagandhi: how can i find out my mac address?
<doctorzongo> killux: did you do anything else? did you try looking at your music immediatly after resetting gnome?
<borfast> this fixed the mysql client but PHP still complains that it can't connect to mysql via /tmp/mysqld.sock, although phpinfo() reports that mysql socket file is /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock. I've even added the path to php.ini but it still doesn't get it and it's driving me crazy. can someone help me out, please?
<Healthy> propagandhi, I didn't know if a audacity question is off-topic in here?
<propagandhi> JebJoya4: so ur router is seeing ur wireless card then
<JebJoya4> appears to be
<JebJoya4> propagandhi: yes, it is
<propagandhi> Healthy:  it is not specifically off topic
<jameslr> ronin1234: you might need to manually check your raid array instead of setting the fsck options in /etc/fstab
<killux> doctorzongo: yeah it was there
<JebJoya4> propagandhi: just checked :)
<Healthy> I have a Audacity question -  Is it possible to mask a section of a track (not trim) so I can still access the rest if I need to? like if I want to drag left or right no the edge of the track in order to reveal more of it?
<erisco> anyone know an app to check my wireless signal strength?
<jameslr> ronin1234: I don't check my raid array on boot. Never have
<JebJoya4> propagandhi: ... that's really friggin odd
<JebJoya4> propagandhi: i've done nothing, and it's now decided it's connected
<propagandhi> JebJoya4: ok, but it also means that ur close
<doctorzongo> killux: what did you do right before it dissapeared? just reset gnome?
<JebJoya4> propagandhi: it's working
<JebJoya4> propagandhi: what on earth happened there?
<propagandhi> JebJoya4:  lol, excellent in that case
<grndslm> Healthy:  there is an #audacity channel, ya know....
<killux> yeah
<JebJoya4> propagandhi: sweet :D
<Healthy> grndslm, Yeah, nobody home
<JebJoya4> propagandhi: either you're lucky or magic, but either way thanks :D
<killux> doctorzongo: ^
<propagandhi> JebJoya4:  i cannot take any credit
<Healthy> I did ask the question there too so in case anyone comes back to their screen it will be waiting
<propagandhi> mind u i love how when u walk up to a user that has a problem and it all of a sudden works
<doctorzongo> killux: why did you reset gnome? did you fiddle with rythmbox? have you ever had any problems before with your music?
<JebJoya4> propagandhi: tell me about it - i installed ubuntu on my gran's machine recently and she had so many problems the next day which magically sorted themselves out by the time i got there
<propagandhi> lol
<propagandhi> JebJoya4: well, i am glad ur working then, u can forget about vista now :)
<killux> doctorzongo: no i was just messing around with gnome and didnt like the way it looked
<JebJoya4> propagandhi: thank god for that :D
<killux> but now that i look, rhythmbox has a lot of import errors
<propagandhi> JebJoya4:  u cannot imagine my relief when my dual tv tuner card got supported under linux... goodbye MCE
<JebJoya4> propagandhi: well, thank you again :) i now need to get back to getting it all set up and working fancily :D cheers :D
<erisco> anyone know an app to check my wireless signal strength?
<propagandhi> JebJoya4:  enjoy
<JebJoya4> propagandhi: :)
<JebJoya4> propagandhi: cheers, toodles!
<josspyker> erisco: iwconfig
<matisse> hello
<ronin1234> jameslr: yep Device Partitions line is there whats the option for no check on boot?
<matisse> what do I have to do, to create a user with a minimal number rights for secure checking of programs of a unsecure source ?
<erpo> I tried to hibernate my laptop and it locked up when I tried to resume. When I rebooted, my bluetooth adapter had stopped working. Where can I start troubleshooting this problem?
<erisco> josspyker, that is not in my repo
<jameslr> ronin1234: in /etc/fstab make sure the last 2 fields for your raid array are set to  0 0
<matisse> for example in which usergroups should such a user be ?
<matisse> -a
<josspyker> erisco: startup a terminal and type iwconfig
<erpo> matisse: That depends.
<ronin1234> jameslr:rebooting now
<matisse> erpo: make a suggestion :-)
<chris0101> when i right click a .rfl file to open with wine nothing happens. this is off a mounted drive, so i added the mount point to drives in winecfg, but this hasnt helped. what can i do next?
<ronin1234> now to see if it mounts at all
<erisco> josspyker, I also tried wavemon
<erisco> josspyker, for some reason my quality bounces between 70 percent and 85 percent
<erisco> josspyker, are such abrupt changes normal?
<josspyker> erisco: that's normal
<ronin1234> jameslr: it mounts as a media drive
<edju_> insatalled atheros driver for wifi w/ ndiswrapper.  everything seems to be in place except for any modules related to the atheros chip - ath_somethings.  anybody?
<jameslr> ronin1234: did you use the UUID in /etc/fstab?
<erisco> josspyker, okay, thanks. wavemon is actually pretty good
<jameslr> ronin1234: what did you specify as your mount point?
<Varak_> what do i type to configure x?
<ronin1234> the uuid of /dev/md0? okey i'll try that
<josspyker> erisco: you can try rutilt as well.It's in the repos.
<ronin1234> I was always told not to use UUID's with raid
<jameslr> ronin1234: I only use /dev/md0 as mine. Not my UUID.
<matisse> erpo: my current target is to run a windoze program, any suggestions or a link to a tutorial ?
<bazhang> matisse, which program
<enos> !wine matisse
<kimbrel> Does anyone know how to get NetworkManager not to restart dhclient on an 802.11 AP roam?
<ubottu> Factoid wine matisse not found
<ronin1234> so mines the same... are you using hardy for yours?
<bazhang> kimbrel, you know the cli at all?
<ronin1234> all this worked so easy in every other release...
<kimbrel> bazhang: quite well
<bazhang> kimbrel, let me get you a link
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 kimbrel
<matisse> bazhang, enos: nope, you've missed the important part of the question :)
<jameslr> ronin1234: yes I'm on hardy
<kimbrel> bazhang: good to know
<kimbrel> should I just file a bug report on NM then?
<jameslr> ronin1234: my fstab entry looks like: /dev/md0	/export	ext3	defaults,rw		0	0
<bazhang> matisse, sorry; care to repeat? :)
<ronin1234> hmmm mine whole system hasn't liked hardy I have to use all_generic_ide to even boot... I wonder if thats the cause
<jameslr> ronin1234: what raid controller do you use?
<clintchance> System Spec: Ubuntu 8.04 AMD 64. Ati 1100 radeon..  I think i have a problem.. When i first installed ubuntu 8.04 my computer booted ok and the boot graphics workedand everything then ubuntu gave me a message saying updates were available. So i upgrade, reboot and so my surprise i have no graphics! I have to wait untill ubuntu starts up inorder to see anything and even then its only when its time to login. So i re-installed ubuntu becaus
<ronin1234> I'm using a Sil3114 card
<jameslr> ronin1234: mine's a Promise FastTrak 4310
<kimbrel> clintchance: you cut off, “So i re-installed ubuntu becau”
<matisse> bazhang: xchat offer strg + F  :)  but here it is:  what do I have to do, to create a user with a minimal number rights for secure checking of programs of a unsecure source ? for example in which usergroups should such user be ?
<clintchance> ﻿because when i loged it it went to a white screen and i had that before which caused me to upgrade to 8.04. Guys, is my boot graphics gone? What do i do!?
<jameslr> ronin1234: I'm fairly new to ubuntu in general. I used Gutsy for a little bit but went back to RHEL because it was more stable
<kimbrel> clintchance: did you do a fresh install or an upgrade?
<ronin1234> anyway it's mounting as a media drive but thats fine... I can live with that
<bazhang> matisse, what source? could you give a concrete example please?
<clintchance> ﻿kimbrel, i did an upgrade but im on a fresh install now
<ronin1234> thanks fot he help mate
<jameslr> ronin1234: that's odd. cheers
<kimbrel> clintchance: ok, and you’re on the default linux-image that the installer gave you?
<clintchance> ﻿kimbrel yes
<bazhang> clintchance, this happened in the last couple of days?
<clintchance> ﻿kimbrel, in the last 20minutes
<clintchance> sorry
<clintchance> bazhang^^
<matisse> bazhang: from a website with nothing else, got it from a friend... that means absolutly not trustworthy :D
<ramirez> hola
<jameslr> SO...anyone running an X850 Pro on Hardy? :D
<feistel> hi
<ramirez> hello i am newbee in ubuntu
<feistel> someone have problems installing hardy in pata disks ?
<Rotonen> so, installed xp, left some empty space, it worked, installed ubuntu and told it to use the remaining free space automatically. now xp does not boot due to the ntldr not being able to find ntoskernel.exe (changing the partition number in boot.ini mysteriously changes the missing file to hal.dll). google, forums and wiki failed on me, any pointers?
<kimbrel> Rotonen: what’s your current partition map like?
<bazhang> matisse, what is the link
<kimbrel> Rotonen: put it on a paste site along with relevant sections of your grub.conf/menu.lst
<bazhang> clintchance, there was an xserver core update in the past couple of days-->that is likely what did it
<Rotonen> kimbrel: in which naming convention?
<kimbrel> Rotonen: linux, please
<matisse> bazhang:  http://extremegamers07.ex.funpic.de/...
<Rotonen> kimbrel: grub is irrelevant, since ntldr does load?
<clintchance> bazhang. So  i cant upgrade?
<kimbrel> Rotonen: oh, good point.
<bazhang> clintchance, you on hardy now or gutsy
<clintchance> hardy
<Rotonen> kimbrel: currently in xp recovery console trying chkdisk, but i doubt it would help
<bazhang> clintchance, how did you install graphics drivers
<Berto> Hi - Does anyone konw how to get the wmap codec working in Ubuntu 8?  I have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed already
<clintchance> bazhang, throught the restricted drivers manager
<bazhang> matisse, that is an incomplete link
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<Rotonen> kimbrel: also adding multiple lines to boot.ini gives me the xp boot menu.. and tried with fedora and the problem does not persist (with fedora it works) hence deeming it ubuntu specific
<matisse> yes
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<kimbrel> woo netsplit
<kimbrel> Rotonen: you installed fedora on the same machine and it didn’t screw up your windows install?
<Rotonen> kimbrel: yep
<kimbrel> Rotonen: sounds like a bug in the installer then
<matisse> bazhang: its not your task to check that program. I just wanna now for the future how to do secure testing...
<Wargasm> whats up guys
<Rotonen> kimbrel: especially yes since 7.10 works fine
<Wargasm> any of you ever try damn small linux?
<borfast> does anyone know why mysql client  (on Ubuntu 8.04) insists on looking for /etc/my.cnf instead of /etc/mysql/my.cnf ?
<Rotonen> kimbrel: but any hinters on what might actually be the problem?
<kimbrel> nope
<bazhang> matisse, ah okay, was going to try it myself.
<Wargasm> because id love to have that system information thing on the desktop - in ubuntu
<YTown> anyone know if there is a gui interface for modifying apache2 in the repos?
<Wargasm> is there any way to  do that
<kimbrel> i’m presuming it just scribbled on your XP partition for no good reason
<jameslr> Wargasm: on USB keychain long ago
<bazhang> Wargasm, that is conky
<Wargasm> ok thats what its called?
<Wargasm> any way to install that and use it in ubuntu?
<kimbrel> when you say “left space” do you mean you left unformatted/unpartitioned space?
<bazhang> !info conky
<ubottu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 170 kB, installed size 524 kB
<Rotonen> kimbrel: and my geography roughly: windows as a primary partition and ubuntu and its swap as extended ones (partition 1 and partitions 5+6)
<bazhang> see above Wargasm
<Wargasm> thanks
<bazhang> np
<Rotonen> kimbrel: yes, unpartitioned space
<matisse> bazhang: I already did that :) to few patience
<Rotonen> kimbrel: intentionally avoided ntfs resizing with my install procedure
<bazhang> matisse, apart from trying it out myself, not sure how to help-->best bet is to stick to repos and avoid the outside stuff ala Windows
<Varak_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorgis what ii was looking for
<banana21> configuring locales is seg faulting on my system, preventing me from updating
<wolfwalker> I have an old computer I'm setting up for my pastor.  He doesn't type, but this computer will just have a Bible program, a lot of old gospel songs and a media player.
<wolfwalker> Question is, is there any way to set up Ubuntu WITHOUT having to type in user name and password on boot?
<bazhang> wolfwalker, you might consider Ubuntu CE then
<Vock> hello guys, was just having an issue, I was just watching a movie on one of my harddrives, a different one than ubuntu is installed on, after that, i started ripping a dvd, and now all of the sudden I can't access my harddrive
<Dr_Willis> wolfwalker,  you can set up gdm to auto login as a specific user.
<cary_jebus[UDCS|> is there a waay to remove ALL authrization
<bazhang> wolfwalker, set to autologin? sure
<wolfwalker> How?
<Rotonen> wolfwalker: just set up passwordless login for the user post install?
<erpo> wolfwalker: Run gdmsetup and tell it to log in as a particular user automatically.
<wolfwalker> Yeah
<cary_jebus[UDCS|> I hate typing my pass whwen im the only one n this comp
<nohelphere> wher eis the sound driver troubleshouting page?
<cary_jebus[UDCS|> >_<
<wolfwalker> Where is that
<wolfwalker> ?
<wolfwalker> Terminal, run gdmsetup?
<jrib> wolfwalker: system -> administration -> login window
<Dr_Willis> there 'auto login' then theres the 'autimatically relogin as a specific user' setting also.
<ronald> hello
<NET||abuse> hey guys, i'm looking to backup a web dir, with the exception of some video files, i tried to use combinatino of find and tar to find files below 4MB failed, ended up creating 900MB backup file when there's only 190MB of files there in the first place?
<jameslr> NET||abuse: use rsync
<cary_jebus[UDCS|> wtf
<cary_jebus[UDCS|> login manager keeps closing on me
<cary_jebus[UDCS|> login manager keeps closing on me
<strix> NET||abuse: tar shouldn't be fooled by links etc, but i suppose it depends a bit on what you're doing with find
<akahige> now that there's a target release date for Firefox 3 final, was wondering if there's been any discussion as to how long that version will take to hit the repos. (Was something like 3 weeks for RC1.)
<Dr_Willis> akahige,  i recall a lot of the devs were at some party for RC1 :) so they took longer then normal
 * packetscan kicks free'MrPocknix in the shins
<man> my ubuntu is not reading my SD cards, what do i do ?
<cary_jebus[UDCS|> login manager keeps closing on me
<Dr_Willis> man,  laptop built in sd card reader.
<Dr_Willis> man,  or is it a usb card reader?
<man> Dr_Willis:yes my to it has it build in
<Varak_> suod bbash
<akahige> Dr_Willis: that was only the first few days, though. They did a whole lot of testing for the next few weeks -- and I'm not convinced reading the release notes that they didn't integrate other fixes that came out post-RC1
<wolfwalker> One more stupid question:  Where did the smooth chocolate wallpaper go in 8.04?  Where can I find old wallpapers?  I tried google and just got junk.
<B|izX> Avivo
<B|izX> hello
<B|izX> hello a;;
<B|izX> hello all
<banana21> configuring locales is seg faulting on my system, preventing me from updating
<akahige> wolfwalker: if you google for something like "ubuntu history wallpapers" you should find a blog post with a whole bunch of them. (I saw it not too long ago)
<B|izX> hmm
<B|izX> where can i get name list in chat
<akahige> wolfwalker: here's the URL: kmandla.wordpress.com/2008/01/29/an-ubuntu-retrospective-in-wallpaper/
<strix> what's the difference between building a kernel from the package "linux-source-2.6.22" and "source linux-image-2.6.22"?
<strix> i'm trying to build some driver code, and for that I need the kernel at least partially built.
<banana21> configuring locales is seg faulting on my system, preventing me from updating
<strix> i can build it okay, but it ends up with the wrong version information and my kernel modules end up in /lib/modules/2.6.22.9.
<lufis> I need to know the symlink to a device of mine, i.e., /dev/foo/bar. How do I determine this for a usb device?
<Draeven> does anyone know of a howto for installing java 1.5 on hardy heron?  I have several apps that need 1.4 or greater, but less than 1.6
<strix> lufis: i suppose that depends on whether the driver for the device offers a device inode.
<Draeven> it would be on x86'
<lufis> strix: Well, it shows up in lsusb
<jameslr> lufis: unplug the device and do a dmesg | tail
<lufis> jameslr: thank you
<wolfwalker> Yeah akahige I found that one.  Couldn't find a large copy of that from that site, only the scaled-down version he posted.
<banana21> got quiet in here real fast...
<m_newton> how to uninstall postfix
<akahige> wolfwalker: I don't know which one you were looking for, but they all expand to close to 1600x1200 -- including the smooth choc one I thought you were after. how much bigger did you need?
<blankhead> is there anyway to make the a ubuntu LIve-usbstick rather than a liveCD??? if so please give me the link im only seeing how to install ubuntu as a whole onto usb i wanna make a ubuntu installation disk but on usb my cd rom is screwed up bad
<wolfwalker> How do you get it?  All I could get was a small copy.
<bazhang> !usb | blankhead see here
<ubottu> blankhead see here: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<wolfwalker> If you resize that small pic, it looks grainy.
<ePax> blankhead: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/05/08/usb-ubuntu-804-persistent-install-via-the-live-cd/
<blankhead> thank you bazhang
<bazhang> blankhead, the second link
<akahige> wolfwalker: click the thumb, then r-click and save
<banana21> Anybody willing to help?: reconfiguring locales on my system is resulting in freezes and/or segfaults
<abadtooth> Hello, I have recently installed Ubuntu 8.04 to a SD card, the card boots to Grub but the problem is it seems it copied my grub configuration from my 2 sata drives with Ubuntu on them. How can I change the grub loader on the SD card to actually boot the Ubuntu that is installed onto the SD card... and information that could help me solve this would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!
<m_newton> how to uninstall postfix and all of its dependensies
<akahige> wolfwalker: says on the bottom of the page that he pulled all the walls from the original distro ISO's and repos
<jameslr> banana21: What are you doing when this is segfaulting?
<blankhead> thank u epax much better
<banana21> jameslr: I was running apt-get, and it froze, so in order to get it to work again I needed to run a dpkg --configure -a
<wolfwalker> Right, I have the old burnt-off image cds I made.  Where in the files are the wallpaper .pngs?
<ePax> yw
<banana21> when I do so, it wants to regenerate locales, and it fails usually on the first or second
<|Juan|> im having a problem where my user is locked, another one logs in and after a while it kills my x session, this is the syslog entry at the time of the crash WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0
<akahige> wolfwalker: I don't know... but I thought from the text on the page that this was all of them...
<chuxxsss> Is anyone having problem with the secuitry patch update to evolution I now cannot receive or send emails.
<wolfwalker> Never mind, I just found out what you were talking about on the site itself.
<wolfwalker> I was just right clicking on the thumbnail pic and saving.
<|Juan|> im having a problem where my user is locked, another one logs in and after a while it kills my x session, this is the syslog entry at the time of the crash WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0
<wolfwalker> Thanks
<Sindacious> Anyone know of a program that you can take screen shots of certain parts of your desktop wiht?
<Sindacious> with*
<akahige> wolfwalker: you're welcome
<abadtooth> Sindacious: Gimp
<bigmack83> ﻿i recently installed phpmyadmin, where would i find the app so i can make a link to it on my panel bar to start it?
<bazhang> !screencast | Sindacious
<ubottu> Sindacious: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<Sindacious> Thanks ;)
<jollygiant> Hello guys i am new to this O/S and was wondering if i could have some help
<Jef1> where would i find a safe download site for Ubuntu- Gutsy version?
<jumpnmustang> anyone know about the BCM43xx native driver?
<abadtooth> Sindacious: http://www.gimp.org/
<jrib> Jef1: ubuntu.com
<blankhead> epax that link u sent me will make my usb flash stick into a bootable installation usb stick to install ubuntu onto a computer right? its not just for running ubuntu on it and using it as if it were a harddrive right?
<bazhang> abadtooth, gimp is in the repos
<orudie> hey everyone i havent rebooted my ubuntu server for the past a few months, everything was set up and working find, but because of the power outage the computer restarted and at boot, i get the message saying mysql server couldnt failed to start
<jrib> Jef1: wait, why do you not want the latest release?
<Sindacious> abadtooth, I'm wanting something to take screenshots with, not something to edit them with.
<abadtooth> bazhang: Yes, but it's an older version...
<chuxxsss> Hi jpllygiant
<ePax> blankhead: Its a link to install ubuntu on pendrive (flash drive)
<jollygiant> hello
<abadtooth> Sindacious: You can take SS with it.
<chuxxsss> Hi jollygiant
<jollygiant> hello
<m_newton> How do i ignore the join and quits in xchat i know it has something to do with /ignore but nothing more
<|Juan|> im having a problem where my user is locked, another one logs in and after a while it kills my x session, this is the syslog entry at the time of the crash WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0
<Jef1> Ive been through tons of pages of forum help on 4 different sites trying toget my blasted ATI card to work. all to no avail until someone said they had the exact same problem and then reverted back one release and had no problems- they have the same card, etc
<bazhang> m_newton, right click channel name
<Jef1> even Envy doesnt work
<jrib> !who | Jef1
<ubottu> Jef1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> Jef1: you can use releases.ubuntu.com
<abadtooth> Sindacious:  In fact you can select single windows, full screen or even a selected area.
<m_newton> bazhang, thanks
<orudie> mysql server failed to start at boot, how can i start it ?
<jollygiant> ﻿I cannot load a cd such as ( fear) also i cannot load any kind of Peer to peer program.......................can anybody help me with this
<blankhead> epax i want to install ubuntu onto a PC by using a usb stick not the LIve CD...i mean i want to make the USB into a LIVECD not just to install ubuntu on it and use it as if it were a harddrive u know what i mean?
<Sindacious> abadtooth, how would you do that with gimp?
<jumpnmustang> is the 64 bit version worth installing?
<AwaDoV> hello
<AwaDoV> can anybody help me
<orudie> anyone ?
<AwaDoV> when i open youtube the system freeze !??!?!?! and i must restart i t
<blankhead> i wanna make usbstick into livecd...so that i can plug into pc and install ubuntu on another harddrive in a pc cuz the pc i want to install ubuntu on there cd rom is broken and i rather just use a usbstick if i can
<abadtooth> Sindacious:  File/Acquire/Screenshot
<IndyGunFreak> anyone has left the room,
<doorknob60> jumpnmustang: yeah, unless you already have 32 bit working good then its not worth reinstaling
<IndyGunFreak> jumpnmustang: no, its not worth the hassle if you ask me.. i'd stick w/ 32bit
<Jef1> http://releases.ubuntu.com/ gets me a continual failed to connect
<jumpnmustang> no I have not installed any version for fear my wireless internets won't work.
<abadtooth> Sindacious:  It is very easy to do, just let me know if you need any help with it, I'll be on for a while.
<doorknob60> go with 64 bit
<AwaDoV> hey
<jumpnmustang> I have elive installed fine but I am having trouble with it cause its a dev version. Highly unstable. It's read to die.
<IndyGunFreak> jumpnmustang: do what you want.. but if you're new, 64bit has some issues that will be complex for a new user.. granted most can be worked out, but ist a pain
<Jef1> main ubuntu page --> ?
<AwaDoV> is there anyhelp plz ?
<ward_> great
<IndyGunFreak> AwaDoV: ?... can you possible be that dense.. just ask your question
<jumpnmustang> that is what I am wondering thanks indy.
<ward_> the retarded firefox did it again
<T0x1c0> Hello everybody
<ward_> flash doesnt work anymore
<jumpnmustang> I am just a user, I know basics.
<Dr_Willis> AwaDoV,  flash can be a Pain..   and since its not open sourced.. it can be hard to fix/trouybleshoot
<IndyGunFreak> jumpnmustang: personally, unles you have some specific need for 64bit, i woudl stick w/ 32
<ward_> if i go to youtube or anything else using flv, i get a message to download the plugin, so i click it, then it tells me i allready have flash-nonfree....
<jumpnmustang> I tried live but it locks everything, and hard to find out how to turn them on.
<ward_> but it doesnt work
<ward_> any suggestions?
<IndyGunFreak> jumpnmustang: locks everything?
<AwaDoV> it tell me there is a conflict
<jumpnmustang> I can't get the wireless working for example.
<orudie> mysql server failed to start at boot, how can i start it ?
<AwaDoV> but why the system freeze ?!!!
<B|izX> hello
<IndyGunFreak> jumpnmustang: do you know what your wireless device is?
<jumpnmustang> it's one of those BCM43xx
<IndyGunFreak> !broadcomm | jumpnmustang
<ubottu> Factoid broadcomm not found
<jumpnmustang> I know ubuntu has the driver built in 8.04
<doorknob60> those usually work with tweaking
<IndyGunFreak> jumpnmustang: yes it does..
<jumpnmustang> The problem is I don't know if it auto configures it.:-)
<doorknob60> the built in one never works good for me, ndiswrapper is the way to go
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff jumpnmustang this is the best guide imo
<|Juan|> im having a problem where my user is locked, another one logs in and after a while it kills my x session, this is the syslog entry at the time of the crash WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0
<doorknob60> it doesnt auto configure
<IndyGunFreak> doorknob60: even on hardy?..
<jumpnmustang> I might have to stick with elive then.:-(
<ward_> what can i do???
<doorknob60> hmm i think you have to run a commmand to get the firmware thingy or something
<incubii> afternoon :)
<ward_> all of a sudden my retarded firefox doesnt have a flash plugin anymore
<ward_> and if i try to install it it doesnt work because its allready installed
<blankhead> man i know fedora has an easy to use automated usb creation tool which works nice but i like ubuntu best idk if i should just use fedora any suggestions?
<Drizzt321> Is there a way i can get XMMS installed on 8.10? I like that as my general, quick and dirty, simple and quick audio player
<ward_> and uninstalling it doesnt help aither
<T0x1c0> i have hardy on a hp laptop it was auto configured
<IndyGunFreak> jumpnmustang: can you hook up via cat6 for a short time, to download packages, etc, to get your wireless working?
<bazhang> !xmms | Drizzt321 compile it yourself
<ubottu> Drizzt321 compile it yourself: For the reason why xmms is no longer in the hardy repositories see: http://bugs.debian.org/461309 .  Consider using audacious instead.
<jumpnmustang> I could yes..
<IndyGunFreak> jumpnmustang: then there's your answer
<jumpnmustang> is ubuntu debian based?
<doorknob60> yeah
<IndyGunFreak> jumpnmustang: yes
<Drizzt321> thanks
<Starnestommy> Drizzt321: iirc, audacious has replaced xmms
<jumpnmustang> and it has Kppp right?
<IndyGunFreak> Drizzt321: i'd recommend audacious.. very similar program, fwe more features(and it even works w/ xmms skins)
<Drizzt321> thanks guys
<iCEifer> anyone know where I can get a list of all the packages that are on the 8.04 desktop CD?
<m_newton> what is the key board shortcut to see the channels in ubuntu using xchat
<perplexed> why wasnt i prompted for my root password in my ubuntu install?
<orudie> anyone ?
<orudie> mysql server failed to start at boot, how can i start it ?
<jbroome> !root | perplexed
<ubottu> perplexed: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<T0x1c0> jumpnmustang i have gusty on hardy
<Starnestommy> orudie: sudo invoke-rc.d mysql start
<T0x1c0> jumpnmustang but there s kde
<Matthew> can I extract .rar files in ubuntu?
<m_newton>  MADNESS
<IndyGunFreak> !sudo | perplexed
<ubottu> perplexed: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<jrib> !rar > Matthew (read the private message from ubottu)
<perplexed> that sucks
<m_newton> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Matthew> thanks jrib
<m_newton> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<orudie> Starnestommy, failed
<iCEifer> lol
<orudie> Starnestommy, i tried this it failed
<Starnestommy> orudie: check the output of dmesg
<JJ> ﻿hey there. i want to add a software controlled raid 5 to my system. ive read that the initramfs boots sctipt is broken at ubuntu 8.04 and im supposed to add a custom script to allow degraded raid arrays to start. but isnt that only for raid 1? raid 5 shouldnt allow degraded use of the HD since they only work when being used together or am i wrong?
<orudie> Starnestommy, more specific please? i am new
<Starnestommy> orudie: run dmesg
<Starnestommy> orudie: or check /var/log/mysql.log
<techgeek40> I have  question here: I am on Windows XP (laptop-dell) SP2 - running xVM Virtual Box 1.6 - I have "shared" My Documents - now the question is - how do I see them in the VM for Ubuntu?
<Starnestommy> orudie: and /var/log/mysql.err
<JJ> techgeek40 - you have to install the samba package to allow windows/linux network sharing interaction
<iCEifer> anyone? is there a package listing for the CD?
<techgeek40> JJ - ok - I assume I can find that in the Synaptic software package?
<Starnestommy> iCEifer: dpkg --get-selections (on the livecd)
<orudie> Starnestommy, ok i'm in /var/log/ how can i check those files ? nano or cat didnt work, sorry never done that before
<Starnestommy> orudie: they might be empty
<Starnestommy> orudie: try sudo mysqld
<JJ> techgeek40 - it automatically asked to install the samba service when you entered the sharing section... but im not finidng it on ubuntu 8.04 now... gimme a sec
<PaloAlto> hi
<techgeek40> JJ: Okay -
<alioraibi> Hey
<iCEifer> Starnestommy, thanks, I guess this isn't online anywhere?
<techgeek40> JJ: I don't remember it asking me to install it though
<PaloAlto> im looking for a file manager that can have more or a persistent tree view
<Starnestommy> iCEifer: I don't know if it is
<JJ> techgeek40 - right click some folder in ubuntu, select sharing options and click on "share this folder" it will then ask you to isntall it. then u can unshare the folder again but windows interaction should be working
<JJ> I want to add a software controlled raid 5 to my system. ive read that the initramfs boots sctipt is broken at ubuntu 8.04 and im supposed to add a custom script to allow degraded raid arrays to start. but isnt that only for raid 1? raid 5 shouldnt allow degraded use of the HD since they only work when being used together or am i wrong?
<|Juan|> im having a problem where my user is locked, another one logs in and after a while it kills my x session, this is the syslog entry at the time of the crash WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0
<techgeek40> JJ: Doing that now - will let you know - thank you
<JJ> techgeek40 - good luck ^_^
<PaloAlto> See fsviewer would be ideal except it doesnt work well with gnome
<vices_> has anyone here had difficulty getting wireless to work, but succeded?
<qrush> Hi there. I'm trying to 'sudo adduser' on my machine but it's not letting the new account log in
<qrush> via ssh
<cromag> !anyone | vices_
<ubottu> vices_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<techgeek40> JJ: Okay - did that - but where would I find my shared documents from Windows (again sharing out My Documents folder under Windows - running the xVM Box )
<JJ> techgeek40 - places>network
<vices_> ok, so my problem is that my wireless card won't connect to the network, it seems to be installed and working otherwise, it just wont scan for networks or connect when given a name, I followed some instructions on the forums to make sure the drivers were installed (but i'm kind of a n00b, so who knows maybe I messed up)
<JJ> ﻿do i have to edit my initramfs file for a raid5 setup?
<chuxxsss> Is anyone having problem with the secuitry patch update to evolution I now cannot receive or send emails.
<mwu> anyone know anything about gpt partitions?
<chuxxsss> please anyone
<techgeek40> JJ: :<
<techgeek40> Nope - Went in there - nothing - I even made sure under Windows XP that the documents are shared out
<techgeek40> Now - the "my documents" is on the local machine (host) with Ubuntu as the guest VM -
<techgeek40> Let me see if a "restart" will kick it in
<techgeek40> BrB
<JJ> techgeek40 - im not sure, it should be working. check if the computers are both in the same network (like mshome or whatever)
<c_lisp> on irc how do you save a channel that you own so your alway op?
<ajhtiredwolf> Hey im having audio troubles, someone helpd me fix them in here, had me change my default sound card to my audigy 2, then i rebooted and the problems are back under default mixer tracks Device: it was set as hda intel, when it was supposed to go to audig2 zs
<c_lisp> ajhtired just got to system->preference->sound
<c_lisp> u can select your sound card there
<ajhtiredwolf> c_lisp, yeah i changed it back to audigy 2, but im still having the problems
<c_lisp> Whats it doing?
<Windows98>  hi
<Windows98> whats up guys?
<JJ> ﻿do i have to edit my initramfs file for a raid5 setup?
<ajhtiredwolf> c_lisp, like before if i try and open sound recorder i get your audio capture settings are invalid. Everything is set on ALSA that worked before
<ajhtiredwolf> c_lisp, also in ventrilo people say all they hear now is static, before it worked fine.
<JJ> windows98 - do you get good responses with a nick like that? lol
<echosystm> does anyone else have absolutely terrible flash performance in ubuntu?
<JJ> windows98 - jk  ^_^
<echosystm> i have a p4 1.8, which is pretty crap, but it runs youtube videos full screen in windows without any problems
<afallenhope> I have the following error anyone able to help me debug it? http://pastebin.com/m366f8871
<JJ> echosystm - they should work fine. only fullscreen display tends to lag. adobe doesnt seem to like ubuntu
<bigmack83> when i install something how do i find out where it was installed so i can make a link to it on my panel bar?
<afallenhope> bigmack83: depends what you install
<DarkAudit> sometimes I have to restart firfox to get flash pages to display
<afallenhope> most things are installed at /usr/bin
<DarkAudit> firefox*
<vices_> apt-get install python2.4* gave me a huge list of unmet dependencies, is there any way to get all of them automatically?
<bigmack83> afallenhope: phpmyadmin
<echosystm> is this specific to ubuntu? or linux in general?
<afallenhope> bigmack that's not an ACTUAL program. that's supposed to be installed at /var/www
<bigmack83> ok, thanks
<imthenachoman> join #gentoo
<imthenachoman> oops...haha
<TwinX> vices_; do type the same without *
<|Juan|> im having a problem where my user is locked, another one logs in and after a while it kills my x session, this is the syslog entry at the time of the crash WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0
<DarkAudit> echo don't know personally... last time I had a linux machine, flash 9 for linux didn't even exist :p
<afallenhope> I have the following error anyone able to help me debug it? http://pastebin.com/m366f8871 I have GTK installed...
<qrush> Alright, i'm having major issues. i've created a new account and I can't ssh into it. ssh works fine for my account
<nickrud> afallenhope looks like you're missing the header files for the libraries; try sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<vices_> twinx: it still asks me to get a huge list of dependencies
<techgeek40> JJ: No :< Even after a reboot - nothing
<techgeek40> Hey NickRud - long tim*e no see
<ajhtiredwolf> c_lisp, you still there?
<nickrud> techgeek40 been around ;)
<afallenhope> ty nickrud
<techgeek40> I've just been working
<erpo> When I run frostwire the jvm segfaults. I'm using java6 from sun. Suggestions?
<erpo> Oh, I'm on AMD64.
<techgeek40> NickRud: Trying something new - running Ubuntu under Windows XP - XP is the host - Ubuntu as the guest - using XVM box
<c_lisp> yea sorry ajhtiredwolf im not sure about your problem was looking it up on google
<nickrud> techgeek40 running ubuntu on 64bit vista in virtualbox at work. Suprisingly good
<JJ> techgeek40 - check if both computers are in the same network (mshome or whatever)
<airstrikeivanov> Hello everyone. How can I find out what packages are installed for each of the options in the "Select Software to Install" section of the Ubuntu Server installer?
<techgeek40> JJ: It's not two computers - just one
<techgeek40> Dell Laptop - running Windows XP - with XVM on the laptop - as host - and Ubuntu as the guest on the Dell machine
<ajhtiredwolf> c_lisp, me too
<TwinX> vices_; did you check "consider rcommended packages as dependencies" in synaptic ?
<techgeek40> nickrud: I can't even get the xvm to see the USB external hard drive
<hisingh1> hello, from chat zilla
<nickrud> techgeek40 haven't tried that.
<hisingh1> lol
<JJ> techgeek40 - well anyway, they have to be configured to the same network. not physicaly, but the same domain
<JJ> techgeek40 - if that doesnt work i cant help u sry ^_^
<chuxxsss> Is anyone having problem with the secuitry patch update to evolution I now cannot receive or send emails.
<avis> i've lost my sudo user password.  is it as simple as booting up in recovery mode the passwd usename ?
<techgeek40> JJ: not sure how to check the domain in Ubuntu
<jbroome> avis: yes
<avis> thank you
<JJ> techgeek40 - system>administration>network  >general
<JJ> ﻿do i have to edit my initramfs file for a raid5 setup?
<gcdoc> aguem ai ja consegui usar em um acer 4520 o wifi para amd 64
<nickrud> !es | gcdoc
<ubottu> gcdoc: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<commie_jebus> :\
<nickrud> !pt | gcdoc (just in case ;)
<ubottu> gcdoc (just in case ;): Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<chuxxsss> Is anyone having problem with the secuitry patch update to evolution I now cannot receive or send emails.
<chuxxsss> Is anyone having problem with the secuitry patch update to evolution I now cannot receive or send emails.
<chuxxsss> Is anyone having problem with the secuitry patch update to evolution I now cannot receive or send emails.
<gcdoc> ok..
<chuxxsss> anyone
<|Juan|> im having a problem where my user is locked, another one logs in and after a while it kills my x session, this is the syslog entry at the time of the crash WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0
<jbroome> chuxxsss: i'd guess no one is since you haven't gotten a response to your spamming
<techgeek40> Let me restart - reset the domain name
<techgeek40> BrB -
<JJ> ﻿do i have to edit my initramfs file for a raid5 setup?
<chuxxsss> ok thanks jbroom may just use another email client then
<gcdoc> aguem ai ja conseguiu usar em um acer 4520 o wifi para amd 64
<snadge> will there be an update tomorrow for firefox 3 release?
<perplexed> anyone know why im able to run a successful iwlist scan and actually find my home router.. i went to NETWORK and typed in my wep2 passkey and everything, why cant i get online with it?
<jbroome> snadge: probably not since it's not due out until tuesday
<bazhang> gcdoc, portugues?
<gcdoc> sim..
<snadge> i said i would participate in the firefox 3 download event.. but im not sure if the ubuntu package is counted
<bazhang> !br | gcdoc
<ubottu> gcdoc: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<gcdoc> como faço isso
<DarkAudit> jbroome: the version on -proposed already doesn't count?
<jbroome> snadge: probably not since it comes from ubuntu repo and not the FF page
<jetscreamer> wtf is a 'download event'
<bazhang> gcdoc, /j #ubuntu-br or /j #ubuntu-pt
<gcdoc> sou novo aqui desculpe...
<jetscreamer> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jbroome> JJ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Raid
<snadge> jetscreamer: they are trying to set a guiness book of records for most number of software downloads in a 24 hour period.. for the release of firefox 3
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<gpled> can anyone help me play dvd's using vlc?  im using 8.04
<gcdoc> -J #ubuntu
<chuxxsss> jbroome there is a problem with the update for evolution change to kontact now it works
<tux666> yeah, our network was having alot of those due to routing issues between the servers, as netsplits go
<michael_> hello
<gcdoc> j #ubuntu-pt
<bazhang> gcdoc, /j
<phynix> gpled: for me I go to file then open disc and pick dvd
<chuxxsss> feel like apha or beta again like in the old amiga days
<FAJALOU> gnome-screensaver is not working any help?  every time i turn it on, and have it run, the screen will flicker and then turn back on, not actually turning the screen off.  I would like to use gnome and not x b/c of the lock function , but i cannot get it to turn on correctly.  Here is what i get in terminal:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/20444/
<michael_> im trying to dual boot xp and ubuntu and xp with ububtu installed what can i use to resize my partition
<jbroome> chuxxsss: great. i use thunderbird, but thanks for letting me know
<DarkAudit> FAJALOU: ditch it and go with x-screensaver
<tux666> it actually was the US server losing connect6ivity with the Euro servers for just a split sec
<jbroome> gcdoc: /join #ubuntu-pt
<gpled> phynix: did you have to do anything special to get it to work? i do that and nothing happens
<tux666> due to routing
<dru> hello, is there anyway to encrypt a password to a certain folder?
<chuxxsss> more who every updated it sorry
<FAJALOU> darkaudit:  then can you show me how to make the lock function better looking on xscreensaver?
<FAJALOU> b/c i HATE it
<michael_> what program can i use to resize my partition
<FAJALOU> michael_: gparted
<gpled> michael_: gparted?
<gcdoc> thanks
<phynix> gpled: ooo good question. You will have to take this advice with a grain of salt. I usually install ubuntu resticted extras
<CaptainMorgan> how do I alter the backlight dimming feature? I can't locate in System > Admin or battery prefs..... ?
<JJ> can anyone give me info on raid 5?
<michael_> im trying that but it wont let me resize it
<FAJALOU> darkaudit:  then can you show me how to make the lock function better looking on xscreensaver?
<CaptainMorgan> JJ Google
<DarkAudit> FAJALOU: I got rid of gnome screensaver because I couldn't configure *anything*, and found it was meant to be like that
<CaptainMorgan> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<JJ> ﻿do i have to edit my initramfs file for a raid5 setup?
<CaptainMorgan> JJ Google
<killux> hey, I have the EDIMAX EW-7128G wireless card. It is detected by Ubuntu 7.10 but it doesn't seem fully functional. I can connect to my AP, but after either a couple of minutes to one hour of using the connection, my connection will just stop working. The wireless bars in the task bar still say I am connected but I can't go on any websites/ping them.
<FAJALOU> darkaudit:  ok but when you lock the screen it is hideous, can you help me fix that, b/c that is the only thing that i don't like about xscreensaver, and the only funcitoni use.
<bazhang> killux, is that the ralink chipset?
<killux> bazhang: yes
<JJ> ﻿CaptainMorgan - i did, it seems that initframs is broken on ubuntu 8 but im not sure it will get in conflict with software controlled raid 5
<DarkAudit> FAJALOU: and that's a function I *don't* use >.<
<EagleG33k> I think I might have a similar problem to michael_ 's.  I'd like to resize a partion backwards, without destroying my data or being unable to boot.  gparted won't let me do that.  what program could i use to do this?
<FAJALOU> ya see darkaudit, so differnt stories :P
<Infinito_> michael_, I think gparted won't let you resize your partition without unmounting first...
<bazhang> killux, they are nice an open source, but the design (hardware-wise) is not very good<---had a couple myself and one could not iwlist scan even
<Infinito_> unmounting *it*
<FAJALOU> unfortunatetly that's the only one i care aoubt ( and by far the ugliest in xscreen.)
<killux> bazhang: do you know how I could get mine maybe to work?
<bazhang> killux, using the network manager or via cli?
<tux666> I highly recommend broadcom chipsets, despite the issues with the Ubuntu ndiswrapper package
<tux666> just build from source
<gpled> can anyone help me trouble shoot, why i can not watch my dvd's with vlc?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 killux here is a cli guide
<killux> bazhang: No, I mean like driver wise
<tux666> 4318 works superb
<pinPoint> ok wth is going on here?!
<killux> tux666: were you talking to me?
<tux666> yeah, if you need a new card
<Prexide> Hi:) Any easy way to setup a eggdrop for a newb?
<pinPoint> i keep getting hilights in this window!!!
<Matthew> so I have issues with Rhythmbox refusing to play audio, and the only way to fix it has been to $ killall pulseaudio. It's an easy enough fix, but it's kind of annoying. any tips? should I just switch players?
<bazhang> gpled, you have libdvdcss2 installed?
<tux666> because he's right on the hardware
<jbroome> Prexide: no
<DarkAudit> I've got the source for taglib 1.5, but the taglib 1.4.8 packages have many dependents... now what?
<Prexide> lol.. =/
<tux666> but it should work
<gpled> bazhang: let me check
<killux> tux666: yeah I just bought this card, so I want to get it to work
<tux666> ralink is madwifi driver, no?
<gpled> bazhang: synaptic cant find libdvdcss2
<SymbianDJ> hi every1.. wondering if i could get help with alsa over AC'97
<Infinito_> you must have http://packages.medibuntu.org/ on your sources.list so you can find libdvdcss2, gpled
<bazhang> gpled, the go to www.medibuntu.org and get it; the instructions are on the site
<bazhang> Infinito_, can also install without repos as well
<gpled> k, thanks for the info
<Infinito_> hm didn't know that bazhang
<kholerabbi> hey - my 8.04 livecd sms to have problems - sometimes it start properly, it freezes regularly, and the partition editor in the installation usually blanks out, doesn't populate it's lists....... etc etc...      this is a defect in the cd right?
<TiZ_> Can anyone help me to improve the performance of the fglrx driver? Currently, the radeon driver runs ZSNes better than it does.
<bazhang> same with win32codecs :)
<bazhang> kholerabbi, do an integrity check on the disk; you might also consider md5'ing the iso and reburning at a very low speed.
<Infinito_> nice to know, that might be useful in the soon future :)
<bazhang> !nickspam > lordleemo
<tux666> TiZ do a "glxinfo | grep direct
<tux666> no quotes
<lordleemo> bazhang: sorry dude want happen again
<TiZ_> SymbianDJ: I'm not registered with NickServ. At least not this name. I don't think we can message each other.
<TiZ_> Please excuse me- uh.
<Matthew> has anyone had issues with pulseaudio and rhythmbox?
<TiZ_> Well, never mind
<kholerabbi> bazhang: yeah - it says its all good. I ordered through shipit so I don't have an iso. and yesterday I was talking to you about network trouble? well it works now. it's just soo glitchy.
<tux666> you need to do that command and let me know what it says
<tux666> yes or no
<bazhang> kholerabbi, how much ram?
<nanothief> Matthew: do you have problems in other audio players, like amarok?
<tux666> if no, your kernel module not loading right, which would explain bad performance
<kholerabbi> bazhang 512
<kholerabbi> bazhang it's not actually slow.. it just freezes a lot.
<Matthew> haven't tried amarok, nanothief, I just wanted to see if there was a known fix for rhythmbox first. There shouldn't be problems because it's the default player for my OS.
<bazhang> kholerabbi, running a lot of extensions in FF or multiple tabs?
<kholerabbi> bazhang: I can't get through the installation because the partition editor just doesn't load or doesn't populate. and no, nothing else is running.
<nanothief> Matthew, it just would eliminate possible causes if we knew if the problem did/didn't also occur in another player
<Jack_Sparrow> EagleG33k Any partition resize, format or move will change the uuid and cause it to not boot without fixing fstab at a minimum
<bazhang> kholerabbi, ah the livecd; perhaps the alt cd would do in that case, or even the minimal iso (9MB) installer
<xbj9000> you can fix fstab by replacing the UUID with the simpler /dev/hda type location
<Matthew> OK, nanothief, fair enough. I'll try out amarok for a bit. Thanks!
<xbj9000> anyone used gfloppy?  it won't start for me
<Infinito_> amarok is dah best playah evah dude! :p
<kholerabbi> bazhang: yes. but I don't have the bandwidth to do that at the moment. ah, I suppose I'll just have to give it up for now...
<bazhang> max disable that nick plugin please
<bazhang> !nickspam > Guest85446
<wolfwalker> Another stupid question:  Is it possible to tell grub to just load the OS without giving a menu?
<kholerabbi> bazhang: one thing I noticed was sometimes item after item saying basically "SQUASHFS couldn't not read 918x9x09" or something.
<wolfwalker> I want to make this computer as easy to use as possible.  It won't be on the net, so no security issues.
<bazhang> wolfwalker, set the countdown to zero
<wolfwalker> I assume that is in menu.lst somewhere....... ?
<kholerabbi> bazhang: which sounds like memory but same similar on another pc
<bazhang> wolfwalker, aye
<Vedestin> how do i install drivers for OSS in ubuntu 8.04?
<gpled> bazhang: that worked, thanks
<bazhang> gpled, nice :)
<Mushrooms> Hi all, I recently did a systems update from gutsy gibbon to hardy heron. Before the update, i was able to set the visual effects from system->appearance. but now, everytime i try to do that, it says that i can not change the visual effects from 'none'. can anyone help me with this problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> wolfwalker You can set the timer way down and the default menu item to boot
<gpled> now for a tough question.  can i use vlc to setup the dvd, so the other ubuntu boxes in my house can watch the dvd off my system?
<bazhang> kholerabbi, you tried removing quiet and splash from kernel you are booting in menu.lst? that will show any possible errors in full
<magic_ninja> whats the name of that disk usage viewing tool
<bazhang> gpled, streaming to other boxes? how are they connected
<magic_ninja> the one that scans dirs and tells you how much disk space each one uses
<guard952> ninja: df
<kholerabbi> bazhang: I'm not sure what you mean - this is a livecd?
<guard952> ninja or du -hs *
<Jack_Sparrow> magic_ninja df -h  ?
<guard952> df is per disk (-h = human readable)
<gpled> bazhang: local switched lan
<magic_ninja> Jack_Sparrow, na is a gui tool
<guard952> du is per file/folder
<magic_ninja> scans dirs recursively
<magic_ninja> gives you a tree output
<guard952> tree output? hmm
<bazhang> gpled, this is wired or wirelessly then
<gpled> bazhang: wired
<bazhang> !info mpd
<ubottu> mpd (source: mpd): Music Player Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.1-3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 143 kB, installed size 428 kB
<bazhang> gpled, you might consider mediatomb
<ajhtiredwolf> Can anyone help me setup an ftp server ? I started using proftp but it wouldnt let me actually start the server. Maybe because im behind a router?
<dek> what package do i need to get kernel man pages (for development)?
<TiZ_> Can anyone help me to improve the performance of the fglrx driver? The open-source radeon driver outperforms it in 3d apps like ZSNes, and fglrx has tearing that radeon doesn't have.
<TiZ_> I have an ATI Radeon Xpress 1150, and I'm on Hardy.
<gpled> bazhang: thanks, will check that out
<bazhang> TiZ_, zsnes is 3D?
<pope> Hi, if anyone isn't busy, I'm having trouble finding/installing the correct libraries to enable mp3 playback.
<TiZ_> It uses OpenGL.
<Jack_Sparrow> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bazhang> pope install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<TiZ_> It's not 3d per se, but it does use OpenGL and exhibits the same behavior as other 3d apps
<labsgraphica> I'm getting a bunch of 404's when running apt-get update on a server running 6.10
<gpled> bazhang: have you looked at shoutcast tv in vlc?
<TiZ_> And it should be running faster since fglrx is supposed to be faster than radeon.
<bazhang> gpled, not yet; any good?
<bazhang> TiZ_, which driver and which card
<gpled> bazhang: check out the hq movies. looks better then my vcr
<TiZ_> bazhang: I'm currently using radeon with the mesa backports to enable DRI. But Compiz is quite broken with radeon. My card is an ATI Radeon Xpress 1150.
<TiZ_> bazhang: I want to use fglrx, but I just can't because it runs OpenGL apps so badly.
<eboyjr> How do I increase the time that sudo lasts?
<magic_ninja> found it, kdirstat
<Jack_Sparrow> eboyjr It lasts 15 minutes now.. sudo -s  to hold it for a session
<nickrud> eboyjr   visudo , add passwd_timeout <minutes>
<vdsy> ok this is a bit weird...everytime i run pidgin while in ubuntu, it stops and "segmentation fault"...
<vdsy> then i instlled kubuntu, and pidgin runs fine
<eboyjr> nickrud: Is visudo a command?
<vdsy> leads u straight to sudoers
<eboyjr> thanks
<nickrud> eboyjr yes, it edits the sudoers file, where sudo options are set. NEVER edit it directly, visudo does some sanity checks so you don't break sudo
<vdsy> but i think you mkight still have to use sudo for it
<eboyjr> Yeah you have to use suo
<eboyjr> sudo*
<doorknob60> vdsy: can u use a different messenger program like kopete or aMSN?
<Agu10> Hey UBUNTU!!!
<vdsy> doorknob60: im using kopete...but im jsut wondering what went wrong with it...
<vdsy> wiht pidgin
<bigmack83> i installed phpmyadmin and cant seem to find it. i used 'apt-get install phpmyadmin' . i tried localhost/phpmyadmin and localhost/pma but nothing. any ideas?
<doorknob60> vdsy: okay, try sudo aptitude purge pidgin then sudo aptitude install pidgin
<vdsy> dpkg-reconfigure, reinstall none worked and then i installed kubuntu-desktop and now its fine
<vdsy> i did that too
<vdsy> didnt work
<vdsy> assuming that, one of the things kubuntu installs made pidgin work, not sure what it is
<doorknob60> hmm weird
<vdsy> yes it is
<doorknob60> so does it only work in kde and not gnome?
<vdsy> even purged and reinstalled some of its dependencies
<tsal> mmm.. bacon ice cream
<vdsy> havent gone back to gnome yet, i jsut got kubuntu here about 109 minutes ago
<doorknob60> ok
<doorknob60> i guess kde is magic :D kde ftw
 * DarkAudit perfers GNOME or XFCE... looks and feels cleaner
<doorknob60> prefers KDE... more customizable
<DarkAudit> !taglib
<ubottu> Factoid taglib not found
<vdsy> doorknob60: sound is now a problem as id expected
<vdsy> vlc sounds just got cut off
<cara> hi when I try to install ubuntu-desktop it fails with the following error:
<cara> No diversion `diversion of /usr/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/media_safelyremove.desktop by kio-unmountwrpper
<doorknob60> vdsy: why did you expect sound problems?
<dek> is there by any chance anyone here with knowledge about kernel semaphores?
<gcdoc> ola]
<vdsy> doorknob60: gnome and kde uses different sound servers, as far back as i can remember
<Hyuukai> can i ask for help in here or do i go to a different room?
<doorknob60> i disable aRTS (the kde sound system), i prefer straight ALSA
<xbj9000> Hyuukai what do you need?
<Infinito_> it's here Hyuukai.
<afallenhope> is there a front-end / gui firewall for ufw or iptables?
<cara> cn anyone help me?
<Finnish> What is the best DC++-client?
<Hyuukai> Ok well i tried to change my splash screen i got the startup manager and i browsed to the .so then i restarted my pc
<Starnestommy> afallenhope: maybe firestarter
<vdsy> yeah i know, same here, but a lotta pkgs use the either/or alsa or arts..so i have to change them one-by-one
<afallenhope> kzk
<vdsy> not fun
<Hyuukai> i also chose it as the one that it loads, and now it just loads up text     [ok] ect
<afallenhope> Starnestommy: will firestarter interfere with ufw?
<RichardBronosky> my dad just installed 8.04 and he can't figure out how to make it accept incoming SSH connections.  I don't use ubuntu so I don
<doorknob60> i havent had any problems, except kde apps notifications, easy fix though
<RichardBronosky> so I don't know what to tell him.
<RichardBronosky> Ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> RichardBronosky ssh-server?
<Hyuukai> xbj9000 any idea?
<jee> hello everybody
<Jack_Sparrow> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<RichardBronosky> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<wolfwalker> Right.  I'm in a settings menu and the page is too big for an 800x600 screen, but it won't let me change the resolution to anything larger.
<RichardBronosky> I've told him to rm /etc/hosts.deny
<bazhang> !nickspam > Guest11233
<wolfwalker> So I can't even get to the OK button
<Hyuukai> Anybody?
<DarkAudit> trying to fix issues with Amarok displaying tag info led me to a taglib bug in 1.4.8 that was fixed in 1.5. No sign of 1.5 in any ubuntu repos, Intrepid included. I eventually had to get it from Debian Lenny. Will the new version make it officially into Hardy, or is it a backports issue?
<xbj9000> Hyuukai I don't understand
<bastid_raZor> RichardBronosky; is he behind a router? if so you'll need to port forward port 23
<RichardBronosky> and echo 'sshd sshd1 sshd2 : ALL : ALLOW'>>/etc/hosts.allow
<RichardBronosky> 23?
<RichardBronosky> does ubunut not use 22?
<RichardBronosky> this is all within the same network.
<RichardBronosky> not router, just a switch.
<bigmack83> sorry but im new, trying to move some files to another (drag and drop) it tells me i dont have the permissions. do i have to do this by command line or is there a way i can do it like this?
<Hyuukai> I am wanting to change my splash screen, i got startup manager through synaptic,  loaded it up and found the splash screen i want.so i then chose this splash screen and closed startup manager then i shut down my pc, restarted it and instead of the splash screen i want i just get it reading through all the text of loading drivers and stuff instead
<Infinito_> cara, that might help https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kio-umountwrapper/+bug/186729
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 186729 in kio-umountwrapper "Cannot uninstall kio-umountwrapper" [Undecided,In progress]
<Flannel> bigmack83: alt-f2, then `gksu nautilus` and hit enter.  Close that window as *soon* as you're done.
<bastid_raZor> RichardBronosky; 22 right.. i hit the wrong key.. if no router then you should be fine.
<xbj9000> I'm not sure, I never changed mine
<Hyuukai> Ah can someone help me?
<RichardBronosky> whoa! ubunt doesn' have ssh be default?
<Matthew> silly question, I know: keystroke "Fn+arrow keys" work as media navigators (play/pause fwd etc.), however it doesn't work in amarok. If i'm sol for amarok, it's not a problem, I just wanted to know if I could enable support for that keystroke.
<bazhang> !usplash | Hyuukai
<ubottu> Hyuukai: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<ArrPirate> I have a problem. My grandpa's laptop has ubuntu in it and the live CD recognizes that it needs a restricted driver for the wireless card but upon installing ubuntu it no longer sees the restricted driver it needs and the internet doesn't work. What can I do?
<dek> is there by any chance anyone here with knowledge about kernel semaphores?
<afallenhope> does ufw work with firestarter?
<bigmack83> flannel: thanks
<bazhang> ArrPirate, connect via ethernet and download/isntall it
<Infinito_> school assignment dek ?
<dek> Infinito_: yes
<xbj9000> any help using gfloppy in xubuntu?
<ArrPirate> ok
<xbj9000> it won't start
<dek> Infinito_: my question is straightforward anyway :P
<Infinito_> thought so :)
<Hyuukai> bazhang i use that command and it has my alternative as the default
<Hyuukai> but when i have changed from the normal default on 8.04 it now just writes texts instead
<Hyuukai> anyone changed there splash here? cause i cant seem to do it
<bastid_raZor> Hyuukai; i have and i used those commands in !usplash.. except i'm running 7.10 still
<Shadow420> I am trying to mount a hfs mac cd I have installed the hfs packages but still unable to mount any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hyuukai http://www.ubuntugeek.com/startup-manager-change-settings-in-grub-grub2-and-usplash.html
<Hyuukai> well i have used the startup manager, and i have got it all fine but now instead of my usplash i get text instead
<Hyuukai> when i run the code in terminal to see which is my default its the one i added
<Hyuukai> but it doesnt come up
<kevix> hi folks. running hardy. just rebooted after 47 days uptime and i can´t seem to ssh into my ubuntu box from my laptop. any recent issue with sshd/ssh?
<Hyuukai> bastid_raZor everything seems to be fine but it just displays texts like driver loading [OK] instead of my splash screen
<afallenhope> Starnestommy: do you know if Firestarter and UFW have compatibility issues?
<Hyuukai> i used startup manager
<Starnestommy> afallenhope: I'm not sure if it does
<lordleemo> Hyuukai: in startupmanager  boot options untick show text and tick show boot splash
<morghanphoenix> Anyone know if theres a problem with miro in ubuntu, it doesn't seem to want to play flash movies.
<Hyuukai> the only box ticked is show boot splash
<Chikubu> i can't get the line in on my sb audigy 2 in hardy heron, ideas?  sounds play and line in works when booted into xp
<IndyGunFreak> Chikubu: and it should, it has drivers available in XP
<Chikubu> so your saying no drivers in ubnutu? even though it plays sound in ubunut?
<Shadow420> I am trying to mount a hfs mac cd I have installed the hfs packages but still unable to mount the disk any ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> Chikubu: i'm saying thats might be way... generic drivers, make generic features work.
<Hyuukai> Anyone know much about splash images?
<IndyGunFreak> Hyuukai: yes, they are annoying
<mystery_> hello all
<IndyGunFreak> mystery_: how's it going
<afallenhope> Starnestommy: Firestarter is just a filter?
<Chikubu> well i guess ill try the web, see if some modprobe or something does it
<IndyGunFreak> Chikubu: maybe.. try asking on ubuntuforums.org
<Starnestommy> afallenhope: firestarter is a GUI frontend to iptables
<mystery_> Question: is there a way that i can prevent programs from going dark and freezing so often
<tony_> hi i was wondering what software i need to run dual displays
<bigmack83> my apache doesnt seem to be recognising my php pages. firefox is asking me where i want to download the page. i installed using 'apt-get install apache2'
<Chikubu> thnx
<mystery_> I have this problem with vlc, open office, and firfox 3
<Jack_Sparrow> mystery_ How much ram do you have
<mystery_> i have aprox 1 gig
<mystery_> about 965 mb
<afallenhope> Starnestommy: ty. so ufw is pretty much just a front end. aswell but just not GUI so it should be fine.
<Hyuukai> anybody know why my usplash isnt working ? :(
<tony_> does anyone know what i need to get to run dual screens?
<bazhang> !dualhead | tony_
<ubottu> tony_: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Jack_Sparrow> !dualhead
<tony_> thnax!
<Hyuukai> jack_Sparrow do you know why my usplash isnt working? lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Hyuukai No..  I have only done one and I got it from gnome-look.. worked the first time
<Hyuukai> I got mine from gnone-look
<Jack_Sparrow> mystery_ FF3 and vlc can suck up a lot of ram
<Hyuukai> which have u got ? link? i can try that one and maybe it will work
<clintchance> Ok back i think im ok as long as i dont upgrade..  But my question, Is there a program that will change my wallpaper every so offten? I have like 10 that i love but i cant choose just one
<Shadow420> I am trying to mount a hfs mac cd I have installed the hfs packages but still unable to mount the disk can I get help here?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hyuukai the same one I gave you earlier that you said you used
<Hyuukai> u sent me a link to gnome-look? :S
<IndyGunFreak> clintchance: i think there's a program that does that.... i can't remember what its called though
<Jack_Sparrow> Hyuukai For the splash.. ah.. sorry
<mystery_> oh ok
<Jack_Sparrow> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<clintchance> ﻿IndyGunFreak well at least i knowim not shooting in the dark :)
<IndyGunFreak> clintchance: note i said "i think"
<Hyuukai> YEah do you know whic one it was on gnome look so i can try same one?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hyuukai No.. it was too long ago
<clintchance> ﻿IndyGunFreak,noted
<Hyuukai> Ah ok ill try a random one
<IndyGunFreak> clintchance: knew it.. sudo apt-get install wallpaper-tray
<clintchance> ﻿IndyGunFreak, yay Thanks!
<dolphin_noel> i'm sorry the question but someone knows why my nvidia-settings configurations disapear after the ubuntu goes to screensaver "i got login after screensaver ..."
<mystery_> any ideas on how to prevent lock ups
<ArrPirate> how would I get ubuntu to use wireless drivers for my inspiron 600m laptop that the live cd pops up the little icon for the drivers for but the installed ubuntu doesn't seem to notice the wireless card?
<clintchance> ﻿IndyGunFreak, do you know if it has a GUI?
<bazhang> ArrPirate, you connected via ethernet and installed them yet?
<ArrPirate> I have it connected to through ethernet but I don't know where to go from there
<Shadow420> I am trying to mount a hfs mac cd I have installed the hfs packages but still unable to mount the disk any ideas?
<wolfwalker> Bleh.  All the help for 8.04 xorg is nvidia, nvidia, nvidia.
<ArrPirate> where would I install them from, for example
<wolfwalker> How do you access xorg config?
<IndyGunFreak> clintchance:  if you installed it, go to applications/graphics... then i think the rest will be self explaatory
<wolfwalker> I want to set a manual screen resolution
<Shadow420> wolfwalker sudo gedit /etcx/xorg.conf
<Shadow420> wolfwalker sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<clintchance> ﻿IndyGunFreak did you code and it is installed but i dont see the program in the menu
<IndyGunFreak> clintchance: hmm, strange, its working fine for me..
<bazhang> Shadow420, wolfwalker that is X11
<clintchance> ﻿IndyGunFreak il re instal it and see what it does
<wolfwalker> Edits the text file?  I thought there was an xorg config program that would give you a lot of options........
<Shadow420> bazhang thanks
<Shadow420> bazhang I am trying to mount a hfs mac cd I have installed the hfs packages but still unable to mount the disk any ideas?
<Starnestommy> Guest18504: I don't think you can use the nick max
<bazhang> wolfwalker, hardy or gutsy
<bazhang> Shadow420, installer disk by chance?
<IndyGunFreak> clintchance: open a terminal and type "wallpaper-tray" no quotes, and see if you get an icon in your notification area.
<Shadow420> bazhang yes
<lex0> i have a question....im trying to install VMWare and it says What is the directory that contains the init directories (rc0.d/ to rc6.d/)?
<wolfwalker> 8.04, as referenced in my comment about only nvidia tech support on forums.
<Starnestommy> lex0: /etc
<TiZ_> Hello there. Can anyone help me to improve the performance of the fglrx driver?
<bazhang> wolfwalker, gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<wolfwalker> 10/4
<clintchance> ﻿IndyGunFreak thats affirmative  i have a icon in notifacation area
<IndyGunFreak> clintchance: right click, choose configure
<bazhang> TiZ_, fglrx stopped working after 6.10 (at least in a usable fashion)
<IndyGunFreak> clintchance: then it should be pretty easy
<TiZ_> What do you mean, bazhang?
<clintchance> ﻿IndyGunFreak yep Thanks!!
<IndyGunFreak> clintchance: then you'll need to add it to your startup session, so that it starts when you turn your PC on
<dolphin_noel> ArrPirate maby you need ipw2200-firmware
<bazhang> TiZ_, the open source is better at this point
<wolfwalker> bazhang I found that already.  How do you set a manual screen resolution there?
<TiZ_> bazhang: Okay then. I guess I'll just go back to it for now. Can you give me any tips to improve compiz's usability with it? Animations and the desktop cube are corrupt, and blur is mostly unusable.
<hiptobecubic> i'm trying to do a bit of batch processing. is there anywhere i can read about it? i want to change the suffix to a folder full of files
<hiptobecubic> i mean change the suffix on the files within the folder
<bazhang> TiZ_, the person to ask is cr-dlb (without the hyphen) in #compiz
<Hobbsee> hiptobecubic: you want a combination of for loops in bash, `basename .insert.basename.you.want.to.delete`, and mv.
<lex0> Starnestommy: What is the directory that contains the init scripts???
<Hobbsee> hiptobecubic: query me with what you want to do
<Starnestommy> lex0: /etc
<bazhang> wolfwalker, which card and what driver/how installed
<TiZ_> compiz has its own channel, huh? Well, thank you very much for your help. I'll remove fglrx and go see them there.
<Starnestommy> lex0: or /etc/init.d
<hiptobecubic> i have several files ending in .package and i want to change them to .mp3 without changing the filename
<Chikubu> anyone know how to tell amixer which sound card to use, can't find it in manual
<wolfwalker> nvidia driver, installed from the handy restricted drivers menu.
<wolfwalker> Sorry......... forgot the nick
<bazhang> wolfwalker, which card
<bigmack83> i installed apache2 using 'apt-get install apache2' but i cant get any php pages to work. i tried removing it. is there a recommended way to install it? or another way?
<wolfwalker> Looking
<wolfwalker> What is that command, lspci?
<bazhang> wolfwalker, aye
<Shadow420> bazhang any ideas?
<w2_> hyyy
<bazhang> Shadow420, for installing OS X on a non-Mac PC?
<afallenhope> is iptables running by default?
<clintchance> man i thought i could do it myself...What do i do to make programs startup with ubuntu?
<Shadow420> bazhang I am going to use Mac OS 9 installer CD but I need something off of the cd
<Hobbsee> afallenhope: yes
<wolfwalker> RIVA TNT2 model 64
<wolfwalker> Very old
<bazhang> Shadow420, this is for sheepshaver?
<Shadow420> bazhang yea
<afallenhope> Hobbsee: okay. soooo let's say I used Firestarter a I chose "stop firewall" does that stop iptables?
<Starnestommy> afallenhope: that stops firestarter and clears all rules from iptables
<afallenhope> Starnestommy: is it true that iptables rules get flushed upon reboot?
<bullgard4> Ubuntu provides per default the document GNOME system-admin-guide.pdf. This system-admin-guide.pdf speaks about an environment variable $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS. http://standards.freedesktop.org/basedir-spec/latest/ar01s03.html: "If $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS is either not set or empty, a value equal to /etc/xdg should be used." /etc/xdg does not exist. Is system-admin-guide.pdf still applicable to Ubuntu?
<Shadow420> !find hfs
<ubottu> Found: hfsplus, hfsutils, libhfsp-dev, libhfsp0, squashfs-tools (and 4 others)
<bazhang> Shadow420, there is an extractor for that; though a bit outside of the scope of this channel (the .rom file is what you need)
<Starnestommy> afallenhope: they do, but it isn't very hard to save the rules then have them reloaded on startup
<ArrPirate> dolphin_noel:  how would I get that?
<Starnestommy> afallenhope: most frontends to it do that
<Starnestommy> Guest52934: you can't use that nick
<Sorian> hi
<afallenhope> okay thanks Starnestommy
<Shadow420> bazhang if i have to go to another room to get the help I need I will go there
<hiptobecubic> Hobbsee, sorry forget to add your name in
<clintchance> Hey guys where do i add the command to make a program start up with ubuntu
<Starnestommy> Guest52934: unless you know its password, which is why you keep getting your nick switched
<hiptobecubic> Hobbsee, i have a folder full of files ending in .package which i want to change to .mp3
<bazhang> Shadow420, most likely not another room/channel; the sheepshaver devs have a forum/faq if I recall correctly on the www
<bullgard4> clintchance: System > Preferences > Sessions
<amirman84> can anyone help with an audio issue i'm having? ﻿i'm trying to get jokosher (an audio editor) to work in ubuntu, it wont work with alsa but it lets me put in a custom audio output "pipeline" , i'm just curious what would i put in the "pipeline" option to make it use pulseaudio. i tried putting /dev/dsp in there to send it directly to my soundcard but that doesnt work, the debug info acts like its working but the line doesnt move i
<Shadow420> bazhang if u know where the extractor is just pm me the link
<clintchance> ﻿ bullgard4 its really that easy? I thought id have to getingto the system and edit files and all
<kevix> hi folks. running hardy. just rebooted after 47 days uptime and i can´t seem to ssh into my ubuntu box from my laptop. any recent issue with sshd/ssh?
<Shadow420> bazhang or the name of it and I will google it myself
<afallenhope> does https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firestarter still down at the bottom with the issue with the network manager... do I still have to do that.. or does it not matter?
<Finnish> I'm using a laptop + wireless. I can't seem to find anything using DC++
<Finnish> Do I need to adjust some settings?
<lex0> Starnestommy: sh: /etc/vmware: Permission denied
<lex0> sh: /etc/vmware: Permission denied
<lex0> Unable to stop services for VMware Player?
<IndyGunFreak> clintchance: no, its easy, system/preferences/sessions/startup tab, then create an entry..
<Shadow420> lex add sudo to the command
<Hobbsee> hiptobecubic: ah, okay
<lex0> ty
<Shadow420> lex0 add sudo to the command
<Starnestommy> lex0: try /etc/init.d as the init directory
<lex0> but im in root
<bullgard4> clintchance: Usually it works as I suggested. Usually you do not have to edit files. This is one of the purposes of System > Preferences > Sessions.
<n-iCe> does anyone knows where are the popups located on the xchat??
<Hobbsee> hiptobecubic: for i in *.package; do mv $i `basename $i .package`.mp3; done
<hiptobecubic> ok i'll give it a shot thanks
<Mr_Cool59> can some one help me try to configure my nvtv tv out for my nvidia geforece 4 440 on an hp pavilion zv5405us
<bullgard4> Ubuntu provides per default the document GNOME system-admin-guide.pdf. This system-admin-guide.pdf speaks about an environment variable $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS. http://standards.freedesktop.org/basedir-spec/latest/ar01s03.html: "If $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS is either not set or empty, a value equal to /etc/xdg should be used." /etc/xdg does not exist. Is system-admin-guide.pdf still applicable to Ubuntu?
<n-iCe> does anyone knows where are the popups located on the xchat??
<airstrikeivanov> Hello everyone. How do I tell a command what directory to use as the startup directory? I need to run ./hlds_run in /hlds, and I can't do /hlds/hlds_run. I want to run the command in rc.local so that hlds_run is always up.
<wolfwalker> bazhang it is nvidia RIVA TNT2 model 64
<wolfwalker> That mean anything?
<wolfwalker> Very old, I know that much.
<hiptobecubic> Hobbsee, very nice thanks a lot!
<Hobbsee> hiptobecubic: you're welcome :)
<hiptobecubic> Hobbsee, could you explain what you did?
<spiderfire> is there a useful text to speech reader?
<Hobbsee> hiptobecubic: check out man basename.
<hiptobecubic> thank you
<bazhang> http://sudan.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=670336 Shadow420 look here
<Hobbsee> hiptobecubic: and for loops in bash
<Hobbsee> hiptobecubic: the mv should be simple
<hiptobecubic> yes
<Hobbsee> :)
<hiptobecubic> Hobbsee, what i'm curious about is the $i
<spiderfire> a text to speech reader for reading web pages?
<Starnestommy> max: you have to identify to nickserv to use that nick
<amirman84> ﻿can anyone help with an audio issue i'm having? ﻿i'm trying to get jokosher (an audio editor) to work in ubuntu, it wont work with alsa but it lets me put in a custom audio output "pipeline" , i'm just curious what would i put in the "pipeline" option to make it use pulseaudio. i tried putting /dev/dsp in there to send it directly to my soundcard but that doesnt work, the debug info acts like its working but the line doesnt mov
<Hobbsee> hiptobecubic: ahhh.  if the terms after "in" are stored in an array, the i is the index of it, and $i is hte actual name.
<Mushrooms> Hi everyone. I am having trouble with compiz. I recently upgraded from gutsy to hardy.. and compiz all of a sudden stopped working.
<bazhang> Starnestommy, he is a bot or afk; been doing that for a couple of hours now
<kkathman> anyone know why seahorse-agent would be running by default??
<kkathman> is that part of mozilla/firefox3 now?
<Hobbsee> hiptobecubic: try: for i in *.mp3; do echo $i; done to have a look
<hiptobecubic> Hobbsee, i'll read about it a bit. i have some programming experience but not loads.
<airstrikeivanov> How do I tell a command what directory to use as the startup directory? I need to run ./hlds_run in /hlds, and I can't do /hlds/hlds_run. I want to run the command in rc.local so that hlds_run is always up.
<hiptobecubic> Hobbsee, ok i'll take a look
<Hobbsee> cool
<hiptobecubic> ohhh i see how i works i think
<Mushrooms> I've had a look around to see if anyone else had the same problem, I've tried what they have said to do, but still doesn't work
<amirman84> does anyone know any channels where there are people knowledgeable about audio in linux? besides #pulseaudio of course no one is active in there.
<Hobbsee> hiptobecubic: :)
<Starnestommy> amirman84: maybe ##linux
<dotech> anyone else having problems with the monitor "power off" feature?
<bazhang> http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup amirman84
<amirman84> starnestommy: thanks
<doorknob60> #alsa ?
<dotech> after a few days of my computer being on the monitors stop turning off
<dotech> even though it is set to 11 minutes
<RichardBronosky> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<RichardBronosky> cool
<RichardBronosky> !gcc
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<hiptobecubic> Hobbsee, ok thanks. i'm off to bed :)
<Hobbsee> hiptobecubic: you're welcome
<kkathman> ahh never mind seahorse-agent is a security agent, sorry
<airstrikeivanov> How do I tell a command what directory to use as the startup directory? I need to run ./hlds_run in /hlds, and I can't do /hlds/hlds_run. I want to run the command in rc.local so that hlds_run is always up.
<Starnestommy> airstrikeivanov: ( cd /hlds && ./hlds_run )
<amirman84> bhazang: that link is all greek to me, and i'm not greek.
<airstrikeivanov> Starnestommy: It says "cd: command not found". I'm doing it out of my /etc/rc.local boot script...any special commands for the rc.local I have to do?
<Starnestommy> airstrikeivanov: cd should work
<airstrikeivanov> cd works in my terminal but not out of rc.local
<adam7> What is the command to list the files contained in an installed package? apt-something...
<larson9999> cd doesn't work for me when i do sudo
<nickrud> airstrikeivanov cd is built into just about all shells, that's very odd
<adam7> you can't sudo cd, I think
<nickrud> larson9999 it won't, you have to cd into a dir without sudo
<airstrikeivanov> Ah, there it goes
<airstrikeivanov> I have to do the cd line seperately without sudo -u ivanov
<perplexed> why would my system be hanging at 'running local boot scripts /etc/rc.local'. It was just working great before i used bum to edit some services
<airstrikeivanov> Sweeeet
<airstrikeivanov> It works!
<Starnestommy> perplexed: it depends on what's in /etc/rc.local
<airstrikeivanov> My TFC server is finally up
<perplexed> nothing but exit 0
<airstrikeivanov> I needed to use rc.local to run the HLDS starter for the game server, and hlstats.pl for the hlstats
<dotech> my screensaver never turns on :\
<perplexed> /etc/rc.local does nothing
<nickrud> larson9999 if you need to cd into a dir that you can't get into as your regular user, do   sudo -i   then cd. sudo -i puts you in a root equivalent environment
<ls354> ?
<kheski> Hello; I have damaged my samba.conf file.  Can anyone help me find an original, or how to repair it?
<ChaosTheory_> Is there any way to un-save something so that I didn't just lose several hours of work by overwriting? *headdesk*
<larson9999> nickrud, i was putting that out there for airstrikeivanov
<adam7> kheski, if you remove it, and then reinstall the samba package, you'll have the original
<Starnestommy> ChaosTheory_: not unless a backup was saved
<nickrud> larson9999 ah. Oh well, maybe someone else read it, and went aha :)
<ls354> Do a re-install for samba
<kheski> Which package should I reinstall, and should I do it through synaptic package manager?
<skeptic> ChaosTheory, or your application has some sort of undo
<dotech> anyone have any idea how the screensaver works?
<dotech> mine doesn't turn on anymore, ever
<dotech> i need to figure out if the service stopped or whatever
<Mushrooms> Hi everyone. I am having trouble with compiz. I recently upgraded from gutsy to hardy.. and compiz all of a sudden stopped working. can anyone please lend me a hand?
<afallenhope> Starnestommy: mind if I message you for a sec please
<Starnestommy> afallenhope: go ahead
<kheski> ls354, I believe I unsintalled and reinstalled.  But there was no changed on the conf file.
<ChaosTheory_> Shoot me. :|
<ls354> Go to Preferences > Apperreance > Visual affects   for hardy
<Infinito_> dotech, type xscreensaver-command -deactivate
<m_newton> how do i burn .bin files
<Mushrooms> ls354: i did that
<Infinito_> or kill xscreensaver process
<kheski> m_newton, with Nero.
<m_newton> kheski, they have that for linux??
<dotech> Infinito_: gnome-screensaver is running
<kheski> Oh, maybe not on Ubuntu.
<kheski> I recall seeing it on a distro in my school.
<kheski> I can't recall the distro.
<Mushrooms> ls354: and under visual effects, i have 4 options, none, normal, extra, and custom. however clicking on anything other than none results in "desktop effects could not be enabled"
<m_newton> kheski, oh.. I will try to find it
<Mushrooms> ls354: oh sorry >.< i thought you were talking to me
<kheski> Mushrooms, do you have the restricted drivers activated?
<Mushrooms> kheski: when i scan for a list of drivers, ubuntu says that i don't need any
<ls354> Mushrooms did you install the restricted driver for your video card
<kheski> Do you have a video card?
<Mushrooms> ls354 and kheski: i do have a video card, and before my upgrade to hardy, it was working find in gutsy
<Mushrooms> *fine
<kheski> ls354, would you mind just pming me your samba.conf file text?
<bullgard4> Ubuntu provides per default the document GNOME system-admin-guide.pdf. This system-admin-guide.pdf speaks about an environment variable $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS. http://standards.freedesktop.org/basedir-spec/latest/ar01s03.html: "If $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS is either not set or empty, a value equal to /etc/xdg should be used." /etc/xdg does not exist. Is system-admin-guide.pdf still applicable to Ubuntu?
<kheski> Mushroom, nVidia?
<Mushrooms> ATI... i think..
<ls354> Go to Administration > Hardware Drivers and see if it need a restricted driver
<dotech> Infinito_: I killed the gnome-screensaver process and restarted it, it works now
<obake-san> hey, is there any way i can ignore an ip address from ssh?
<dotech> Infinito_: I'll have to figure out why the process stops working after a few days, this has happened many times now
<Mushrooms> ls354: i did that it says "no proprietry drivers are in use on this system"
<dotech> thanks for the help
<obake-san> somebody is trying to brute force my server again
<obake-san> it was before i even connected it to anything
<Infinito_> dotech, np, i barely helped, glad you could work it out.
<amirman84> obake-san: isnt there a blacklist file for ssh?
<kheski> So now I am asking anyone for the specifications for the samba.conf file?
<obake-san> probably
<obake-san> where would it be?
<amirman84> obake-san: i have no idea, i'm a n00000b
<obake-san> heh
<obake-san> i do have ssh-blacklist installed
<obake-san> but i would think if i added a line to that, it would be undone the next time it looked online for an updated blacklist
<kheski> So I know almost every person here has the samba.conf file, can someone please just give me the text of that file?
<bpmarkham> hello everyone, wierd problem... installing flashplugin-nonfree from banner prompt on a page with flash as well as trying 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree'... it supposedly installs successfully but then i go to a page with flash and it doesn't work (asks me to install again)
<Starnestommy> obake-san: you might need to configure iptables to drop packets from that IP going to port 22
<bpmarkham> running hardy heron 8.04
<amirman84> obake-san: unless the blacklist updates just add to the file instead of overwrite it
<Starnestommy> bpmarkham: did you restart firefox?
<bpmarkham> yes
<bpmarkham> multiple times
<kheski> No one can help me with this even though you all can?
<dotech> looks like i can replace gnome-screensaver with xscreensaver, i may have to do that if i can't figure out why gnome-screensaver stops functioning
<Starnestommy> kheski: for which version of ubuntu?
<bpmarkham> it just prompts me to install again with the banner
<Starnestommy> kheski: I'll see if I can find the default samba.conf for that version
<kheski> Starnestommy, 7.04,  but change should be nominal.
<kheski> Starnestommy, thank you.
<ArrPirate> I need to get restricted wireless drivers for my inspiron 600m driver
<kheski> Arrpirate, did you try the forum.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=513421
<adolfo> hello
<adolfo> i just installed ubuntu on my laptop and it has no sound
<kheski> adolfo, search Ubuntu for the compatibility.
<adolfo> where do i check that ?!?
<adolfo> sorry new to linux
<jasdevan> kheski: did you try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure samba" ?
<kheski> In your hardware manager.  System > Preferences > Hardware Info
<bpmarkham> it's like firefox doens't recognize the flash installation
<kheski> jasdevan, I will try this.  Although I think I did.
<Slue_Gniffer> So I'm running Ubuntu 8.05 and I updated my computer last night, now everything is really really slow. What gives?
<Flynsarmy> Does anyone know a command-line ssh tool that supports keepalives?
<user__> hi
<kheski> jasdevan, it gives me an option.  "How do you want to run Samba, daemons, inetd"
<temoto> Flynsarmy, putty
<fankai> g
<ls354> apt-get --reinstall install packagename
<BobPenguin> hey there. How can I get xchat to accept file transfers? conf seems to be ok, but files do not show up, and I get no confirmation dialong for downloads
<ls354> kheski try it
<Flynsarmy> temoto: How do you run putty from the command line?
<user__> i've got no 1024x768 resolution - what should i do to get that resolution?
<ls354> #apt-get --reinstall install gdm
<kheski> ls354, as a daemon or inetd?
<ArrPirate> kheski:  How does that forum post have anything to do with what I want to do?
<ls354> #apt-get --reinstall install / I mean to re  install samba
<temoto> Flynsarmy, i used it only on windows, so i can't really tell about command line.
<Mr_Cool59> can someone help me restore my power managment for gnome in ubuntu 8.04
<kheski> arrpirate, sorry I must have given the wrong post.  I am working with my own problems right now.
<Flynsarmy> temoto: Yea it's not as great on ubuntu as it is on windows
<dubby> hey anyone, I am attempting to create a vpn server using ubuntu hardy and with openswan, for ipsec and stuffs, anyways when doing ipsec verify
<lmessenger> user__ do u have a restricted driver on?
<dubby> I ge tthe failure
<dubby> Please disable /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/*/send_redirects
<Slue_Gniffer> Hm, can anyone help?
<Shadow420> bazhang thanks for you help
<dubby> so i go there to that location and do sudo echo 0 > send_redirects and it tells me permission denied
<user__> i think not - i've installed ubuntu yesterday...
<kheski> Putting in sudo dpkg-reconfigure samba did not change my samba.conf file at all.
<xmp_ce_ovie> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<user__> how do i know what driver i have?
<jasdevan> kheski: then look at  http://www.4dim.ca/4dim/i4dimcaa/index.php?id=43
<lmessenger> user__ hmmm... i had trouble with a restricted driver yesterday.... did u try to change ur resolution?
<Starnestommy> kheski: 7.04's default smb.conf is http://paste.ubuntu.com/20527/
<ShdwShinobi> Hello, ubuntu 8.04 will randomly freeze. Sudo commands will hang, network won't work. How can I figure out what is causingg this?
<kheski> All of you, I appreciate your assistance.
<user__> yes no 1024 -- just 1100 1200 resolution
<dubby> anyone who has successfully set up an openswan vpn server on a ubuntu please show me a relevant manual at least?
<Slue_Gniffer> I'm running Ubuntu 8.04,  I updated my computer last night, now everything is really really slow.
<adolfo> guy where can i find the type of sound card i have installed
<c_lisp> in mailutils how do I delete emails?
<adolfo> i have a acer laptop
<temoto> dubby, sudo sysctl -w net.ipv4.conf.eth0.send_redirects 0
<rainwalker> NEED URGENT HELP, gdm is crashing itself, can't login, managed to get to a terminal login, started x, thinks x is already running and wants to start a new virtual terminal or something, don't know what's broken
<bazhang> adolfo, lspci in terminal
<alex___> does anybody know how to get an Intel 82801H Audio working?
<c_lisp> I tired delete 1 and I tired delete * to delete them all they are still there
<temoto> dubby, sudo sysctl -w net.ipv4.conf.*.send_redirects 0
<dubby> thankx
<Mushrooms> I guess no one can really help me with the my compiz problem... so lets say if i don't want to use hardy anymore, is there any way for me to revert back go gutsy without having to do a full re-install?
<Starnestommy> rainwalker: kill the X process that's already running
<dubby> temoto : thank you
<Starnestommy> rainwalker: but first try ctrl+alt+F7
<kheski> adolfo if you don't have aftermarket in, it's a standard PCI setup
<lmessenger> user__ oh boy.... i know there are ways to do it.... u'll need to reset the xserver-xorg... thats what i did
<bazhang> Mushrooms, compiz help in #compiz
<Mushrooms> bazhang: thanks
<user__> how do i do that?
<adolfo> 1kheski
<adolfo> ?!?
<adolfo> i dont understand
<kheski> kheski, what brand is your laptop?
<user__> if i install proprietary drivers will it fix this?
<kheski> adolfo, what brand is your laptop?
<lmessenger> user__ let me check
<adolfo> acer
<JairunCaloth> ey folks
<ShdwShinobi> How can I figure out what is causing ubuntu to freeze up?
<c_lisp> anybody uses mail from mailutils?
<Finnish> Is there a revconnect-program for ubuntu?
<JairunCaloth> anyone have experiance with linux on macbooks?
<adolfo> kheski acer
<Ahadiel> ShdwShinobi, You could see what dmesg reports
<kheski> adolfo, hold please.
<bazhang> !macbook | JairunCaloth
<ubottu> JairunCaloth: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<adolfo> ok
<mickey_mouse> e
<legend2440> ShdwShinobi: one thing to check is compare your /etc/hosts  and /etc/hostname files. make sure they match. if not edit the /etc/hosts file to match the hostname file
<Ahadiel> ShdwShinobi, But other than that, you'd need to be more specific about the freezing.
<mickey_mouse> cute
<Mushrooms> bazhang: I just hope that people there in #compiz are as active as they are here >.<
<emma> bazhang: they are very helpful there.
<applegate> Hey does anyone know the windows channel?
<dubby> ﻿temoto: error: "net.ipv4.conf.*.send_redirects" is an unknown key
<rainwalker> keeps kicking me out of x!
<bazhang> !windows | applegate
<ubottu> applegate: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<rainwalker> limited time
<ShdwShinobi> Ahadiel, ubuntu will still run. However, network won't work, sudo hangs, and random features won't work
<user__> -e  ATI Technologies Linux Driver Installer/Packager
<user__> -e ==================================================
<user__> ./ati-installer.sh: 165: Syntax error: Bad substitution
<user__>  
<ShdwShinobi> I'll paste my dmesg
<emma> bazhang: that was a misshighligt.
<rainwalker> I could still hear pidgin's sounds when it kicked me out though
<emma> Mushrooms: they are very helpful there.
<FAJALOU> my gnome-screensaver won't work correctly, any thought on how to fix it?
<rainwalker> emma can you help me?
<bpmarkham> any idea why my flash plugin installation doesn't work?
<Ahadiel> ShdwShinobi, Define "network not working" and how do you know that sudo is hanging?
<Mushrooms> emma: i will wait patiently then ^^
<kheski> adolfo, search ubuntuforums.org for your laptop brand and model number.
<emma> rainwalker: Probably not. I don't know a great deal but I try.
<Shadow420> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Starnestommy> rainwalker: try running Xorg :1
<lmessenger> user__ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg thats what i used
<kheski> adolfo, your problem search string would be similar to "No sound" or "Soundcard compatibility"
<temoto> dubby, then do it for only those interfaces where you need it explicitly. Like first command with eth0
<adolfo> thanks
<ShdwShinobi> Ahadiel, by that it means I can't access the network. When I do a sudo command, it just stays there. nothing happens and I can't ctrl+c out of it. Dmesg: http://pastebin.com/d7fb1d24
<user__> lmessenger  i'll try it
<adolfo> thanks much appritiated
<FAJALOU> my gnome-screensaver won't work correctly, any thought on how to fix it?
<dubby> ﻿temoto: thank you, now it works ++ on amazing smartness to you
<lmessenger> user__ this may or may not work... idk what exactly it will do
<Ahadiel> ShdwShinobi, Are you connected to the wireless network right now? (Assuming you aren't wired)
<JairunCaloth> is there an ubuntu mac channel?
<Shadow420> hey bazhang I gave up on sheepshaver now going to mac on linux and I can get it to compile heres the error I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/20529/
<bpmarkham> ﻿hello everyone, wierd problem... installing flashplugin-nonfree from banner prompt on a page with flash as well as trying 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree'... it supposedly installs successfully but then i go to a page with flash and it doesn't work (asks me to install again)... and yes i've restarted firefox multiple times. still doens't work.
<ShdwShinobi> Correct, I'm using ndiswrapper as well
<Starnestommy> Shadow420: what else does it say when you run make?
<Ahadiel> ShdwShinobi, Does connecting via nm-applet return an error?
<dubby> though sysctl is in form var=value but i understood how to change it
<dubby> sudo sysctl -w net.ipv4.conf.eth0.send_redirects=0  <= final answer
<Shadow420> Starnestommy hold on
<ShdwShinobi> Ahadiel, nope. It connected just fine
<Ahadiel> ShdwShinobi, And you can't access the internet?
<ShdwShinobi> When it happens, I can not. But the nm-applet still says i'm connected.
<Ahadiel> ShdwShinobi, trying pinging google, ping -c 5 google.com
<Shadow420> Starnestommy http://paste.ubuntu.com/20531/
<user__> lmessenger  ok now i have to reboot right?
<FAJALOU> my gnome-screensaver won't work correctly, any thought on how to fix it?
<ShdwShinobi> It's working now, but that's one of the first things I tried when it happened and I lost every packet.
<Starnestommy> Shadow420: sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<lmessenger> user__ ctrl + alt + backspace will do just fine.... it may or may not detect the right driver... so u may have to choose one
<Ahadiel> ShdwShinobi, Are you doing something in particular when it freezes?
<jaco1> hi, i just installed today and am having trouble installing my broadcom 4318 wireless driver i followed instructions here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4604505#post4604505 , but am still having problems, the light for wireless is on now but i can't see the network, and manual configure doesn't seem to work either, any suggestions?
<ShdwShinobi> No, it doesn't seem to be triggered y anything I do
<rainwalker> Xorg :0 didn't work
<rainwalker> "startx" is the only thing that has worked
<Starnestommy> rainwalker: what errors did it give you?
<Ahadiel> ShdwShinobi, I'm not sure then =/
<rainwalker> none, it just didn't load
<ShdwShinobi> Ahadiel, ok, thanks for your help
<Mr_Cool59> can someone help me restore my power managment for gnome in ubuntu 8.04
<FAJALOU> mr cool what is up
<user__> lmessenger  it didn't work - any other ideeas?
<rainwalker> GDM crashes itself, tries to loads, crashes, tries to load, etc
<legend2440> ShdwShinobi: one thing to check is compare your /etc/hosts  and /etc/hostname files. make sure they match. if not edit the /etc/hosts file to match the hostname file
<bpmarkham> ﻿﻿hello everyone, wierd problem... installing flashplugin-nonfree from banner prompt on a page with flash as well as trying 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree'... it supposedly installs successfully but then i go to a page with flash and it doesn't work (asks me to install again)... and yes i've restarted firefox multiple times. still doens't work.
<lmessenger> user__ i'm out srry... u should go ask someone else... :)
<user__> lmessenger  thanks
<ArrPirate> ok, Ubuntu finally decided to detect my wireless card and offer me the restricted drivers randomly and without me doing anything special
<jasdevan> bpmarkham: If you put "about:plugins" into your browser address bar, does it show Flash there in the list?
<kappaccino> ArrPirate:  grats
<Shadow420> Starnestommy http://paste.ubuntu.com/20534/
<bpmarkham> jasdevan, no it doesn't
<pavs> can wubi be used for other linux distro like suse or fedora?
<bpmarkham> but it won't let me re-install in the browser because it says its already installed
<Starnestommy> Shadow420: I don't know what to do for that error
<bpmarkham> and i've tried sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-nonfree
<Shadow420> anyone can solve this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/20534/
<kappaccino> has anyone been able to get full functions for an x-fi yet?
<ArrPirate> I wish there was a command like in windows, where I could click on 'detect new hardware' and have linux see if there's any hardware that needs new drivers
<kappaccino> I'm using oss at the moment
<dotech> i see why my screensaver stops working, MPlayer adds an inhibitor to gnome-screensaver and for some reason it is never removed
<Shadow420> bpmarkham untill is using sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree
<FAJALOU> my gnome-screensaver won't work correctly, any thought on how to fix it?
<Shadow420> bpmarkman uninstall**
<Treshoem> Are there any Bell Canada (Sympatico) Users in here?  If so I could they please try going to http://208.100.59.177 and tell me if it loads?
<Slue_Gniffer> I'm running Ubuntu 8.04,  I updated my computer last night, now everything is really really slow.
<jasdevan> bpmarkham: bpmarkham try, in terminal, "locate libflashplayer.so"  if you have one, create a link to it in your /usr/lib/firefox/plugins directory.  If you don't have one of those, then try removing/reinstalling from apt or synaptic.
<Shadow420> anyone can solve this error?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/20534/
<bpmarkham> jasdevan and shadow420, locate returned no results... will try uninstalling and re-installing from synaptic
<jon_high9000> doe anybody use firestarter? i read in the Ubuntu forum that is a grave Security threat cause the GUI is required to be run in root mode.
<dubby> ﻿jon_high9000 to create firewalls i use fwbuilder
<jaivikram> I have a problem getting Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection work on a fresh install of Hardy
<Slue_Gniffer> I'm running Ubuntu 8.04,  I updated my computer last night, now everything is really really slow.
<jon_high9000> dubby: is it easier to use iyo?
<Mr_Cool59> can someone help me restore my power managment for gnome in ubuntu 8.04
<jaivikram> ﻿I have a problem getting Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection work on a fresh install of Hardy...help
<dmseg> <Mr_Cool59>please explan your problem well to me
<dmseg> <jaivikram>please explan your problem well to me
<bpmarkham> ﻿jasdevan and shadow420, uninstalled and re-installed and reloaded firefox, still doesn't work, about:plugins doesn't show i have it installed, and when i do  'locate libflashplayer.so' in terminal it returns no results and just pups up the command prompt again
<dubby> ﻿jon_high9000: it doesn't do monitoring but i found it easy as all get out on creating and installing the firewall, and on different computers throughout the network through ssh
<user__> anyone know a winamp like program for ubuntu?
<Starnestommy> user__: maybe audacious
<ronin1234> !xamp
<ubottu> Factoid xamp not found
<dmseg> Mr_Cool59: please elaborate i didnt get you properly
<mjbrooks> user_, xmms is the most winamp looking
<alan_m> user__, you can use audacious, it looks just like winamp :)
<jaivikram> @dmesg: this the output of dmesg|grep iw
<Starnestommy> !lamp | ronin1234
<ubottu> ronin1234: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jaivikram> jv@Pioneer:~$ dmesg |grep iw
<jaivikram> [   29.053262] iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.0
<jaivikram> [   29.053266] iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation
<jaivikram> [   29.053417] iwl3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
<jaivikram> [   30.705885] iwl3945: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:
<jaivikram> [   30.711122] iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC
<FloodBot2> jaivikram: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<user__> where would i get audacious?
<dolphin_noel> i'm sorry the question but someone knows why my nvidia-settings configurations disapear after the ubuntu goes to screensaver "i got login after screensaver ..." and i need to type again nvidia-settings -l to restart my video configurations?!
<Mr_Cool59> power managment tells me it has not been installed correctly
<legend2440> bpmarkham: for locate to work you may have to update the locate database so type   sudo updatedb  then try locate again
<Starnestommy> user__: I think it's in the package manager
<dmseg> jaivikram:dont flood but ask your query if more than 3-lines m it to me
<user__> thanks i've found it
<ronin1234> hehe i ment to do xxamp :-D
<bpmarkham> legend, will try
<user__> does it play radio streams?
<jon_high9000> dubby: I have a DSL account and i have have been told that my modem has a router built in.
<theLichKing> hello.. i'm using WiFi Radar to try to connect to my wireless network, where do i put the encryption key and how do i configure the other options?
<dmseg> Mr_Cool59: well you have a APCI problem
<jon_high9000> dubby: so it might be overkill.
<jaivikram> @dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20537/
<bpmarkham> legend, that worked.
<mjbrooks> Can someone point me to directions on how to install the Intrepid Kernel in Hardy? I have two systems that are experiencing random freezes and it was reported that the Intrepid kernel solves the issue, but the instructions provided  don't work
<ronin1234> Is there a tool to make network shares easy in ubuntu these days? shares with windows comps as well
<bpmarkham> jasdevan, is this what i'm looking for? '/usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so'
<bpmarkham> thanks legend
<Mr_Cool59> do you know how i can fix it
<dubby> ﻿jon_high9000: fwbuilder can configure it as long as t uses FWSM, IOS ACL, ipfilter,ipfw,iptables (like ubuntu),PF,PIX, or maybe any modual you can find
<dmseg> Mr_Cool59: please wait ill help you out
<dubby> (i know linksys or cisco devices use one of those above) so it can stand to reason that others do as well
<afallenhope> jon_high9000: I use firestarter (as of today), I saw no problems as of yet
<dmseg> jaivikram: serious problem with your NIC do you know enough to get ndiswrapper working?
<Dbproguy> Gah this is hard
<andrewsam> hi guys
<Dbproguy> Atm I've got 46.5GB of my hard drive filled, I'm gonna partition it but I gotta make the windows partition 30GB
<jon_high9000> afallenhope: ok thanks.
<afallenhope> no prob
<Dbproguy> and I got 21GB of data to move to a diff partition when the partition is made
<dmseg> Mr_Cool59: type dmesg | grep APCI
<bpmarkham> how do i create a link in folder A to a file in Folder B?
<andrewsam> I have been trying to install Ubuntu and at 94% i get this "GRUB Boot loader not installed: Fatal error"
<andrewsam> can somebody help
<afallenhope> jon_high9000: I found this... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firestarter
<dmseg> andrewsam: please tell your problem
<jon_high9000> afallenhope: any problems as far as setting it up?
<afallenhope> jon_high9000: nope.. I even read their site: http://www.fs-security.com/
<bpmarkham> andrewsam, i had that issue before because i didn't specify a /boot directory during the install. just a thought
<dmseg> andrewsam: ok i got it your /boot partiton is it on the first 1024 secters?
<afallenhope> jon_high9000: just make sure you update your system
<bpmarkham> jasdevan, anyone?, ﻿how do i create a link in folder A to a file in Folder B?
<swansk> I have an error.  When I run VLC for a bit, sound in Youtube in Firefox fails.
<ronin1234> so file sharing in Hardy anything like kds-network file sharing?
<dmseg> bpmarkham: wait a bit soemone iwll assist you shortly
<swansk> I have to close VLC and restart firefox for it to work again
<ronin1234> or is nautilus-share the best option?
<Mr_Cool59> ok looks like it did nothing
<dmseg> Mr_Cool59: what was the output
<andrewsam> hmm one sex
<andrewsam> one sec sorry
<Dbproguy> Lol
<Mr_Cool59> it did not give me an output
<dmseg> andrewsam: this a support channel please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<jon_high9000> afallenhope: thank you so much for the links. I have bookmarked them.
<Dbproguy> Hey if I'm partitioning, will I lose any data from my hard drive if it fails or should I back it all up?
<dmseg> Mr_Cool59: did you have apci earlier?
<afallenhope> jon_high9000: no prob
<andrewsam> bpmarkham... i have to try what you are saying because I tried to install grub in all partitions till now and it failed.. but i didn't mention the /boot mount in partition allocation
<Mr_Cool59> i think so but i am not shure
<spiritsmoke> has anybody found a working driver for nvidia GeForce 8400 in Hardy Heron
<bpmarkham> yea i had to reinstall a bunch. make sure it is at the beginning of the drive as well
<jon_high9000> afallenhope: have you tried clamav yet?
<andrewsam> how do i do that?
<bpmarkham> andrewsam, you aren't by chance trying to do a software raid are you?
<afallenhope> jon_high9000: I have.. I don't like it.
<dmseg> spiritsmoke: ndiswrapper is for the drivers that dont run natively on linux
<afallenhope> jon_high9000: you wouldn't be reading the hacking tools on the forums have you?
<andrewsam> waht is a software raid and how do i set the /boot in the first 1024 sectors?
<andrewsam> bpmarkham: ﻿waht is a software raid and how do i set the /boot in the first 1024 sectors?
<Dbproguy> Meh I'm backin up this data
<jon_high9000> afallenhope: yeah i know what you mean. it isn't like Norton AntiVirus.
<afallenhope> jon_high9000: Norton sucks
<afallenhope> lol
<spiritsmoke> <dmseg>I'm not having a problem installing drivers just fining one that works under Hardy Heron (all nvidia drivers = grey screen of death)
<spiritsmoke> sorry about the long post
<bpmarkham> andrewsam, just make sure it's the first partition on the drive. and if you don't know what it is then you're prolly not setting it up like that. but it basically allows multiple drives to act as one
<jon_high9000> no i haven't.
<bpmarkham> (the software raid)
<Slue_Gniffer> I'm running Ubuntu 8.04,  I updated my computer last night, now everything is really really slow.
<Slue_Gniffer> I'm surprised no one knows about this and how to fix it.
<bpmarkham> anyone know how to make a link in folder A to a file in folder B?
<Achoth> Hello. I just bought a new soundcard, a Sweex 7.1. The sound is still processed by the motherboard soundcard, how do I get Ubuntu to make the new soundcard default?
<jon_high9000> afallenhope: no i haven't
<dmseg> spiritsmoke: ok so how do we get around gsod? (is that it)
<snake__> how do i compile a .c file ?
<spiritsmoke> gsod?
<spiritsmoke> what is that
<spiritsmoke> <dmseg>
<ronin1234> okey next question whats the best way to setup remote control of my linux box?
<dmseg> <spiritsmoke> grey screen of death!
<jaivikram> @dmesg: not really ...but i can give it a shot
<snake__> how do i compile a .c file ?
<Achoth> ronin1234: You mean like SSH?
<Ramzi> ln -s /home/folderA /folderB
<ronin1234> no i want the giu
<kshah> Hi, I have an external hdd that connects via esata or usb, neither connection is recognized pnp, where should i start?
<Dbproguy> Oh god this is gonna take 5 DVDs
<dmseg> <Mr_Cool59>http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/i386/acpi-support/download downlaod the apci pakages
<ronin1234> at the moment the box is pluged into the tv and runs elisa i want to be able to remote in to a new session
<Achoth> ronin1234: I've heard there's a Linux equalent to Windows remote desktop, I can't remember the name though. vcx11 or something
<adolfo> i have no sound in my laptop
<adolfo> i have already looked at some forms and that didn't help
<spiritsmoke> <dmseg> I'ts a comparability problem between Ubuntu8.04 and my graphics card I heard about an updated driver but haven't been able to find one.
<dmseg> Mr_Cool:59http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/i386/acpi-support/download downlaod the apci pakages
<Slart_> !info x11vnc | Achoth
<kshah> anyone know how to get an external hdd recognized (NTFS, eSATA/USB2)
<ubottu> achoth: x11vnc (source: libvncserver): VNC server to allow remote access to an existing X session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3.dfsg.1-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 747 kB, installed size 1556 kB
<Achoth> Slart_: That was what I was thinking of :) thanks
<rainwalker> is there a command to reconfigure GDM?
<kshah> sudo fdisk -l
<ronin1234> probably tightvnc is the way to go
<Slart_> Achoth: you're welcome
<dmseg> <spiritsmoke> i need the exact vedio card model
<jaco2> ﻿hi, i just installed today and am having trouble installing my broadcom 4318 wireless driver i followed instructions here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4604505#post4604505 , but am still having problems, the light for wireless is on now but i can't see the network, and manual configure doesn't seem to work either, any suggestions?
<spiritsmoke> <dsmeg>GeForce 8400MGS
<user__> hi anyone here ever heard of garena?
<Mr_Cool59> the installer says error: a later version is already installed
<metalpres> does anyone know of any good linux games for children, like 3 or 4 years old?  i have a few but any others would be great
<jon_high9000> afallenhope: i have no interest in hacking tools. besides, it get somewhat complicated to work with imo.
<adolfo> i have no sound in my laptop ,i have already looked at some forms and that didn't help
<adolfo> can anyone help me with a sound problem
<afallenhope> jon_high9000: never said you did. lol
<dmseg> spiritsmoke: do you have a 64-bit system?
<Rat409> rainwalker: sudo gdmsetup
<jon_high9000> afallenhope: no problem. lol
<spiritsmoke> <dmseg> nope just a 32 bit (Dell XPS m1530)
<jon_high9000> afallenhope: no harm, no foul.
<ivan_> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<user__> can i install latest wine on 7.10 ubuntu?
<Starnestommy> user__: I think wine has a package repository for ubuntu somewhere
<user__> yes but it's for 8.04 ?
<revilodraw> does nickserv not like hotmail, gmaIl, etc?
<user__> http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<Starnestommy> revilodraw: remove the < and > if you have them in the address
<dmseg> <Mr_Cool59> well, something is wrong a reinstall of apci might do the trick
<revilodraw> Starnestommy: i did thanks
<Starnestommy> user__: replace 'hardy' with 'gutsy'
<revilodraw> Starnestommy: invalid command?
<buntu> hi, anyone can help me how to make barcode with kbarcode with ordinary printer and ordinary paper
<Starnestommy> revilodraw: what's producing that error?
<dmseg> <buntu> well it should work what is te problem
<revilodraw> Starnestommy: ﻿register ﻿<password> emailaddress@email.com
<Starnestommy> revilodraw: /msg NickServ register your-password your-email-address
<Slue_Gniffer> I'm running Ubuntu 8.04,  I updated my computer last night, now everything is really really slow.
<dmseg> <spiritsmoke> http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
<Mr_Cool59> i marked them for reinstall and then restarted the x server and it did not work
<buntu> dmseg: i do not how to begin LOL
<buntu> dmseg: do you have some tutorial articles?
<dmseg> <Mr_Cool59> reboot your system x-server will only rset display
<dmseg> <buntu> yes i do please wait
<Mr_Cool59> ok its reboot right now
<user__> Starnestommy  thanks
<Slue_Gniffer> How can I find out what's making my computer so slow now after I updated?
<Slue_Gniffer> Aswell as how do I fix it?
<Starnestommy> Slue_Gniffer: check the System Monitor
<jaco2> sorry if i﻿hi, i just installed today and am having trouble installing my broadcom 4318 wireless driver i followed instructions here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4604505#post4604505 , but am still having problems, the light for wireless is on now but i can't see the network, and manual configure doesn't seem to work either, any suggestions?
<user__> i've got a sony ericsson mobile phone - anyone know how to make ubuntu recognize my phone?
<Mr_Cool59> still did not work
<adolfo> need help with sound problem
<buntu> dmseg: ok
<music`freak> hi folks
<music`freak> I need some help with networking
<kshah> does ubuntu 8 come with a disk partitioning utility or can someone give me a suggestion for one?
<user__> oh ubuntu found it - a little hard but  now i can access both phone memory and the memorycard
<music`freak> Ever since i upgrader from 7.10 to 8.04 i'm unable to use the update feature
<user__> nice ubuntu
<user__> if only i could get my game to work in ubuntu
<music`freak> also unale to use ap-get to install/upgarde
<music`freak> it says unable to resolve host
<zvacet> kshah : every Ubuntu have option to partition disc
<DigitalSith> does anyone know how to change the background color to black in xdm
<kshah> zvacet: thats not what i was asking
<frold> What program do you recommand when I want to "rip" a movie DVD... I want to copy a DVD to a new DVD.....?
<afallenhope> hey I get the following message when using ping: [send_ip] sendto: Operation not permitted
<kshah> zvacet: but thanks for responding, its crazy in here. I need to format and partition an external hdd
<afallenhope> I've used "sudo" too and same message
<xbj9000> I can't change my floppy from "Read-only file system"
<music`freak> any specific channel for Networking related issues?
<afallenhope> music`freak:  #networking
<zvacet> kshah : sorry if I misunderstand you you can use http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<music`freak> thanks afallenhope
<afallenhope> music`freak: depends on the issue though what's the prob
<music`freak> hope i have better luck there
<kshah> zvacet: sweet, its happening, thanks
<music`freak> I can't upgrade
<music`freak> or use ap-get to install s/w
<music`freak> it says 'unable to resolve host'
<music`freak> this happened afetr i upgraded to 8.04
<music`freak> before everything worked A-ok
<music`freak> & yet i don't have any trouble accessing the net/browsing
<zvacet> music`freak : can you gedit /etc/hosts and post it here
<music`freak> just a sec
<music`freak> can i paste it here?
<zvacet> !paste | music`freak
<ubottu> music`freak: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<music`freak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20543/
<music`freak> thats the url
<music`freak> zvacet:
<mjbrooks> I don't see the localhost there
<music`freak> ::1 localhost ip6-localhost ip6-loopback ?
<frold> What program do you recommand when I want to "rip" a movie DVD... I want to copy a DVD to a new DVD.....?
<ronin1234> ahh the remote control app in hardy already has vnc in it... what viewer do i use from windoes.. realvnc gives me a connection error
<mjbrooks> music`freak, the ipv4 version.... 127.0.0.1   localhost
<zvacet>   music`freak :first line should be 127.0.0.1 localhost and second 127.0.1.1 hostname hostname = yourhostname
<music`freak> if its not too much of trouble can u paste the modified host file?
<music`freak> i'll fill in the host name
<zvacet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20544/
<music`freak> thanks
<zvacet> music`freak : but instead of hostname in second line put your hostname
<music`freak> Funny
<dmseg> sorry i have to go maybe someone else can help you thnayou for using ubuntu (have a nice day sir)
<music`freak> i'm getting the same error when i do a sudo gedit
<music`freak> to edit the host file
<zvacet> music`freak : boot in recovery mode and nano /etc/hosts
<onats> what's the best partition division for a 16GB hdd, with 2GB of RAM?
<music`freak> nano?
<music`freak> i didn't follow that
<music`freak> u mean @ the prompt?
<zvacet> music`freak : nano is default text editor in Ubuntu
<onats> i'm going to install a 32 bit version this time. bah
<onats> anyone?
<music`freak> K
<music`freak> but any idea what caused the change to the host file?
<Achoth> onats: I'd have 4 gb swap and the rest for /
<jaivikram> ﻿I have a problem getting Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection work on a fresh install of Hardy
<onats> achoth, shouldn't i split/allocate some for /home/
<jaivikram> help?
<onats> or something like that?
<zvacet> music`freak : it becomes  Hardy issue
<music`freak> K
<music`freak> and what exactly does the host file do zvacet?
<Achoth> onats: You can if you want, it's up to user preference
<jiujitsuman> noooooooossa
<music`freak> Pardon my ignorance
<buntu> ok
<jiujitsuman> mas tem gente aqui hein!!!!
<music`freak> I'm new to Linux/Ubuntu
<jaivikram> ﻿I have a problem getting Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection work on a fresh install of Hardy..help!
<buntu> hi, anyone can help me how to make barcode with kbarcode with ordinary printer and ordinary paper
<onats> i need to know/estimate how much to save for / that should be enough for all programs
<zvacet> music`freak : it contains hostnames which can do admin and other work this is average user definition
<mjbrooks> onats, 20GB is safe
<mjbrooks> jaivikram, that's my card  what is the issue?
<zvacet> music`freak : hostname is what name you give to your comp
<music`freak> followed
<music`freak> K let me try rebotting & editing the host file
<onats> mjbrooks, i only have 16GB of hdd
<zvacet> music`freak :ok
<qwexer> hello all, I'll get to the point. I have set up a comp with Ubuntu for my girlfriend, she doesn't not have internet and I'm tired up lugging the comp to my house for updates and such..first thing, I want to play mp3's, I dl the codecs, but come up with an error of C can not create exacutables, can I dl that tarball or what?
<music`freak> thanks for the assistance zvacet i'll be back if the issue  persists
<foool> tried to put ubuntu on new hd - won't - desktop - error I/O and with alternate can't mount CD - lots on internet same prob - no solution
<zvacet> music`freak :tell me if it works
<mjbrooks> onats, then go 10GB and be selective in what you install
<xbj9000> foool sounds like a bad CD drive
<mjbrooks> onats, the LiveCD is a 700MB cd after all
<xbj9000> or bad burn
<foool> burnt 3 cd's
<onats> mjbrooks, 10GB for /, 2GB for swap, and the rest (4GB) for /home?
<mjbrooks> foool, did you burn it in TAO mode?
<foool> dunno
<zvacet> foool : did you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<mjbrooks> onats, with that little of space, I'd just go 2GB for swap and throw everything else on /  it's the most flexible for your situation and all you'd lose is the ability to do a clean install without having to backup first
<zvacet> foool : and after burn did you check disc integrity
<troxor> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<rainwalker> I think I need to uninstall gdm, but that takes ubuntu-desktop with it...I'll reinstall it, but what will I lose by removing it?
<bullgard4> The contents of kexi.ds is: "(if (is 'application_name) "kexi" (set_workspace 4))". Nonetheless Kexi will start on workspace 1. Why?
<Shadow420> when I run ppc ppc.conf I get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/20545/
<zvacet> rainwalker : do you want to install kubuntu desktop or what
<foool> just followedI' ll heck out evrything again
<onats> mjbrooks, what about if i put /home in a different physical drive? that's possible right?
<mjbrooks> onats, yes it is
<zvacet> rainwalker : ubuntu-desktop is metapackage so you don´t have to worry
<Achoth> I've noticed that video and image quality in Linux is really bad compared to Windows. I've also read that it has something to do with X extention or something. How do I fix this?
<infinitycircuit> Achoth: 1) what video card do you have 2) what do you use to view video
<kelvin-p> Hello, I'm currently trying to install Ubuntu (Hardy Heron) on a laptop (Averatec 3200 Series). I chose the second option for installation, "Install Ubuntu", without additional boot options. Kernel loading went smoothly. However the boot-up freezes when it gets to "Running local bootscripts (/etc/rc.local)". I accessed "rc.local" file but only script it had was, "exit 0". Does anyone know how this problem could be resolved?
<donkeyofdimness> I've heard windows is teh sux
<rainwalker> thank you zvacet
<mjbrooks> lol
<Shadow420> !pearpc
<ubottu> Factoid pearpc not found
<zvacet> rainwalker : np
<Achoth> infinitycircuit: ATi x1950pro 256mb, and I've tried many many players including VLC, MPlayer, Caffeine, Totem and so on
<Chikubu> where does package manger put the things it downloads so i can back them up? im on dail up and update after reinstall is a pain
<john38563> Hello. Could someone help me with dual screen setup?
<qwexer> what do I need to compile a tarball if I get a can not create exacutable?
<zvacet> Chikubu : var/cache/apt/archives  you can do baackup with aptoncd it is in synaptic
<Starnestommy> qwexer: build-essential
<kelvin-p> I'm currently trying to install Ubuntu (Hardy Heron) on a
<kelvin-p> 	   laptop (Averatec 3200 Series). I chose the second option for
<kelvin-p> 	   installation, "Install Ubuntu", without additional boot
<kelvin-p> 	   options. Kernel loading went smoothly. However the boot-up freezes
<kelvin-p> 	   when it gets to "Running local bootscripts (/etc/rc.local)". I
<Dbproguy> Is there a linux interface which is similiar to windows at all?
<kelvin-p> 	   accessed "rc.local" file but only script it had was, "exit 0". Does
<FloodBot2> kelvin-p: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bluefoxx_> hey guys, i have a slight problem with my ubuntu system now...my mobo's were failing due to a shoddy PSU, and i have had to slap my hdd into the same base system but different mobo[same accesory cards, vid card and cpu/ram]. anyways, i finally stabelized it onto the same mobo i started with[new one actually, had to track a replacement down] and booted up fine, but now my desktop iswraught with troubles. my main one now is i click
<qwexer> do i need internet to get it or can I dl it?
<bluefoxx_> the 'exit' button on the panel and it logs me out, instead of the menu. i also cant get my ethernet to work[i know it does, windows found it fine as i setup a dual boot with xp] anyone got a clue?
<kelvin-p> 	   anyone know how this problem could be resolved?
<Starnestommy> Dbproguy: kde is fairly similar to windows
<zvacet> Chikubu : to see what aptoncd do read http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<qwexer> Starnestommy: do i need internet to get it or can I dl it?
<donkeyofdimness> Dbproguy, yeah. xandros
<Dbproguy> gnome is kinda confusing when coming from windows
<Dbproguy> I haven't tried kde, but x is worse than gnome
<Starnestommy> qwexer: if you have internet access, the easiest way is sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Flannel> Dbproguy: X isn't comparable to gnome, they're separate things.  Gnome is built upon X (so is KDE, et al)
<Dbproguy> Okay
<Zaiden> When I install a program in wine, the start menu options don't appear under applications > Wine. There's no program folder and it won't show up no matter what I do.
<qwexer> thats the thing, my girls comp and dont want to lug it down to my house for internet
<Dbproguy> I'll check out kde in a minute
<Starnestommy> qwexer: otherwise, check http://packages.ubuntu.com for build-essential and its dependencies
<donkeyofdimness> Dbproguy, kde is probably easier if coming from windows
<Flannel> Dbproguy: I understand you're new, and I understand even more that it's confusing.  But it'll come.
<qwexer> starnestommy: ty I will
<cupe^> Zaiden: ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files
<donkeyofdimness> xandros is made to be similar to windows
<chaco> i have a problem with my hardy heron installation,
<donkeyofdimness> you could try that
<chaco> my problem is that i cannot see the advanced desktop icon under preferences
<chaco> why is that?
<jussi> dunno
<zvacet> donkeyofdimness : if we are not talking about Ubuntu anymore then easy ransition is pclos
<zvacet> *transition
<music`freak> it worked zvacet
<donkeyofdimness> I haven't tried that one
<cupe^> "Tile" doesn't work properly. Anyone have a better solution for tiling windows in openbox?
<chaco> is there any way i can run beryl from the terminal?
<zvacet> music`freak : good to hear it
<music`freak> thanks again
<Starnestommy> chaco: compiz-fusion has replaced beryl
<mateusz> allooo
<music`freak> though i didn't follow what was the issue :/
<zvacet> music`freak :anytime
<chaco> how do i run that?
<Starnestommy> chaco: to run it, use compiz --replace
<donkeyofdimness> I've used xandros though. You can add ubuntu repos to it. it works ok.
<Starnestommy> chaco: after pressing alt+f2
<cupe^> Stop talking people, noone is noticing my question. ^^,
<Starnestommy> cupe^: you may need to repeat it
<cupe^> "Tile" doesn't work properly. Anyone have a better solution for tiling windows in openbox?
<bluefoxx> cupe^;  noone noticede mine either. just be patient...
<mateusz> ppl plz help me :) in desktop i have icon upgrade when i click on it i have upgrade gaming and custom
<Ahadiel> cupe^, Get a tiling window manager if you want tiling.
<Ahadiel> cupe^, ie: awesome, xmonad, dwm, wmii, etc
<mateusz> some one can help me :) ??
<cupe^> Ahadiel: In openbox.. I'm not switching WM just cause of that ^^
<Ahadiel> cupe^, As far as I know openbox doesn't have tiling.
<cupe^> That's right Ahadiel.
<Ahadiel> Then what do you want? O_O
<cupe^> That's why I'm looking for some third party mod.
<Starnestommy> mateusz: you haven't asked a question
<Ahadiel> cupe^, There are none.
<cupe^> "Tile" work, but not properly.
<cupe^> There are.
<infinitycircuit> cupe^: then modify the source of tile
<cupe^> oO
<cupe^> Well, nvm. What panel do you recommend then?
<chaco> does anyone know of a temperature sensore software? that tells you what the temperature for the core of the laptop is?
<Chikubu> thnx zvacet
<tunys> helloes!
<tunys> So I'm running Kubuntu Gutsy
<tunys> brb
<jaivikram> ﻿ I have a problem getting Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection work on a fresh install of Hardy
<rainwalker> when reloading gdm I get this: invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed.
<rainwalker> help?
<MrPocknix> yes?
<chaco> does anyone know of a temperature sensore software? that tells you what the temperature for the core of the laptop is?
<Starnestommy> rainwalker: try running sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<qwexer> I knew I could count on you guys, tyvm night all
<chaco> something like speedfan
<Kassah> is it normal to have only one program at a time via ALSA (plugin to Pulse Audio) to output sound?
<donkeyofdimness> no
<ktwo> hi anyone know what driver will be best for an Ati X1600 and Hardy? im currently using the one from ati.com
<cupe^> -.-
<infinitycircuit> ktwo: are you using fglrx or radeonhd? both are ati-supported
<rainwalker> Starnestommy: aggggg noooo! now it's crashing again...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5195317
<Shirakawasuna> does anyone here know how I could control a toshiba laptop's fans?  My google fu isn't helping.
<bluefoxx> Shirakawasuna;  toshiba released utils?
<bluefoxx> Shirakawasuna;  BIOS?
<rainwalker> if I
<zvacet> rainwalker : as message sy restart
<zvacet> *say
<rainwalker> zvacet: what?
<rainwalker> zvacet: I did, it didn't work
<Starnestommy> rainwalker: run 'gdm' in a terminal and see if it gives you any errors
<Shirakawasuna> bluefoxx: I've tried 'toshset', it complained about not having the right kernel options enabled
<Shirakawasuna> bluefoxx: so far that's about it.  I was planning on upgrading the BIOS next.
<Shirakawasuna> this laptop runs *really* hot
<jsquared> so, I made a directory /home/.abc, and set the group to xyz. I want fstab to mount /dev/hda2 to /home/.abc, and I got that working. but when it mounts it also resets group back to root. how do I get the group to stay as xyz?
<l33tspeak> Shirakawasuna, take a look at fnfxd
<Shirakawasuna> l33tspeak: will do, thanks
<FAJALOU> what is the command to fix the but with emerald and xgl
<rainwalker> Starnestommy: that's the problem; gdm crashes and tries to restart automatically, but never gives me any errors besides "the greeter application is crashing"
<Shirakawasuna> FAJALOU: fix the but?
<KalThaeden[EK]> hello, i have a huge problem with Ubuntu.
<rainwalker> if I plug in an ethernet cable while I'm in a virtual terminal without x started, will it still auto-configure?
<FAJALOU> fix the bug between xgl and emerald.
<Starnestommy> rainwalker: if you use dhcp, you might need ti start dhclient for that interface
<KalThaeden[EK]> WINE wasn't working right so i removed my account as root, reinstated it, then when i disabled logging in as root from root's account and logged back into mine, all of a sudden, I was no longer an administrator and root is now locked, so I cannot access it. What should i do?
<chaco> i cant watch youtube videos, any help with that?
<chaco> i just get a blank screen
<rainwalker> Starnestommy: how do I do that?
<KalThaeden[EK]> install adobe flash player.
<chaco> where a video is supposedly running
<Starnestommy> KalThaeden[EK]: go into recovery mode, then run gpasswd -a <user> admin
<FAJALOU> how to fix the bug between xgl and emerald.
<FAJALOU> there is one command
<Starnestommy> rainwalker: sudo dhclient eth0
<FAJALOU> that fixes it
<KalThaeden[EK]> how do i get to recovery mode?
<FAJALOU> kal you restart and then in grub choose recovery mode
<rainwalker> Starnestommy: what if I have a wireless card? how can I connect with it?
<Starnestommy> KalThaeden[EK]: reboot, then hit ESC at the prompt and select the recovery mode option
<thedeificone> i am running Hardy and have a Intel 945GM Chipset video card, and i am using the new INTEL driver.... i am only getting about 800 FPS and i used 2 get about 1800 on glxgears on another distro... cant even play UT2004... claims direct rendering is working... is this a known problem or ? .....
<KalThaeden[EK]> ok, thanks
<Starnestommy> rainwalker: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up; sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid <new-name>
<Starnestommy> *net-name
<Starnestommy> rainwalker: there are other steps if it uses encryption
<jsquared> is there a way to make all files created in a certain directory get created with a certain group?
<jsquared> (instead of the user's group)
<rainwalker> Starnestommy: WEP key
<rainwalker> Starnestommy: but I know the ssid and I have the key memorized (I've had to enter it a ton of times in the past)
<lex0> Do you want this
<lex0> program to invoke the command for you now? [yes] y
<lex0> Making sure services for VMware Player are stopped.
<lex0> sh: /etc/vmware: Permission denied
<lex0> sh: /etc/vmware: Permission denied
<FloodBot2> lex0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ajhtiredwolf> hey does gDesklets not work in the newest version of ubuntu 8.04?
<lex0> sorry for spam
<Shadow420> lex0 just sudo iy
<lex0> it didnt work
<lex0> sudo iy???
<Starnestommy> rainwalker: after the other commands, sudo iwconfig wlan0 key <key-value>
<rainwalker> ajhtiredwolf: gDesklets are horrible
<ajhtiredwolf> rainwalker, better similar program?
<rainwalker> ajhtiredwolf: screenlets
<Starnestommy> lex0: configure vmware to use /etc/init.d as the init directory
<lex0> how do i do that soryr im new
<rainwalker> Starnestommy: what are the other commands
<rainwalker> ?
<bluefoxx> well, ill try and solve my issues in the morning when i can actually see something, and breath/think clearly ><
<Starnestommy> rainwalker: scroll up
<bluefoxx> night all
<Alucard> If I brick Ubuntu again attempting to get my wireless to work, I swear to god I'm going for the high score. :3
<rainwalker> Starnestommy: oh, didn't see that, sorry...what do I put in <new-name>?
<Kassah> hmm
<Starnestommy> rainwalker: I meant to say <net-name>.  That should be your network's essid
<Kassah> it looks like two programs cannot output via ALSA plugin to PulseAudio at once
<Kassah> is there a way to fix that?
<lex0> Starnestommy: could u explain how to configure it?
<thedeificone> anyone ?
<zvacet> see you later
<rainwalker> Starnestommy: one last question...how do I know which interface is my wireless card? ath0? wlan0? it seems to change every release
<bullgard4> The contents of kexi.ds is: "(if (is 'application_name) "kexi" (set_workspace 4))". Nonetheless Kexi will start on workspace 1. Why?
<Kassah> or do I have to go back to dmix
<bullgard4> The contents of kexi.ds is: "(if (is (application_name) "kexi" (set_workspace 4))". Nonetheless Kexi will start on workspace 1. Why?
<Starnestommy> rainwalker: run 'iwconfig' with no arguments.  Whichever interface works is the wireless interface
<Ramzi> I'm having a problem. My ISP is blocking outgoing port 4444. I have access to a computer that has port 4444 opened. What do i need to make my computer get access to port 4444 using the computer with access to port 4444
<KalThaeden[EK]> hey, it worked. just came back on to say I appreciate it.:-D
<rainwalker> Starnestommy: oh duh! forgot about iwconfig
<mjbrooks> !ssh > Ramzi
<Flannel> bullgard4: you've got unmatched parens: (is (application_name) "kexi") you're missing the last )
<ksbalaji_> Hi!
<rainwalker> Starnestommy: do I include the < and > brackets?
<Starnestommy> rainwalker: no
<Ace_NoOne> hi there - I can't figure out how to use Evolution to access Google Calendar - where do I specify the calendar?
<Ace_NoOne> (I tried New Calendar > Google)
<chaco> how do i navigate to documents using terminal?
<Starnestommy> ccooke: cd ~/Documents
<MiddleOfNowhere> Is it possible to start a program as a service when ubuntu boots?
<lex0> Starnestommy: could u explain how to configure it?
<Starnestommy> lex0: I don't use vmware, so i'm not sure
<Ramzi> thanks mjbrooks. I'll read the docs
<chaco> ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<chaco>        Adobe Flash Player installer.
<rainwalker> Starnestommy: how can I test if it's connected correctly?
<chaco> that is the error i get
<chaco> when trying to install
<chaco> the
<chaco> adobe player
<Starnestommy> chaco: try sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Starnestommy> rainwalker: try ping -c 4 google.com
<MiddleOfNowhere> Is it possible to start a program as a service when ubuntu boots?
<Starnestommy> MiddleOfNowhere: yes
<thedeificone> is there a problem with the new INTEL driver since moving from i810/i915 etc... ?
<techRage|Balki> i heard ubuntu was poops
<MiddleOfNowhere> how
<bullgard4> Flannel: There are 3 opening brackets and 3 closing brackets. What do you object?
<techRage|Balki> iunno
<MrPocknix> hows the term daemon pernounced?
<Starnestommy> MiddleOfNowhere: /etc/rc.local (if it isn't graphical)
<rainwalker> Starnestommy: unknown host google.com
<thedeificone> how is pernounced prenounced ?
<Starnestommy> rainwalker: sudo dhclient name-of-interface (I forgot this step)
<MiddleOfNowhere> what if its graphical?
<bullgard4> techRage|Balki: Please refrain from street language.
<Starnestommy> MrPocknix: it varies, but usually the same as demon
<techRage|Balki> pronounced
<ksbalaji> hi
<rainwalker> Starnestommy: ah! thanks!\
<techRage|Balki> np
<MiddleOfNowhere> what if its graphical?
<Starnestommy> MiddleOfNowhere: System > Preferences > Sessions
<mjbrooks> MiddleOfNowhere, are you talking about auto starting it or making it a daemon?
<frold> What program do you recommand when I want to "rip" a movie DVD... I want to copy a DVD to a new DVD.....?
<MiddleOfNowhere> autostarting on boot
<manawenuz> I have some problems in configuring poptop vpn server , does anyone have any experience with installing such server ?
<mjbrooks> MiddleOfNowhere, System > Preferences > Sessions
<Starnestommy> MiddleOfNowhere: what are you trying to start?
<DIFH-iceroot> frold: rip or copy?
<thedeificone> ﻿i am running Hardy and have a Intel 945GM Chipset video card, and i am using the new INTEL driver.... i am only getting about 800 FPS and i used 2 get about 1800 on glxgears on another distro... cant even play UT2004... claims direct rendering is working... is this a known problem or ? .....
<rainwalker> Starnestommy: I completely removed gdm and reinstalled it, but I'm still getting this error when I try to dpkg-reconfigure it: "invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action 'reload' failed"
<manawenuz> ﻿I have some problems with configuring poptop vpn server , does anyone have any experience with installing such server ?
<frold> DIFH-iceroot: I have this DVD I want to make a full copy of..... But I dont know if the DVD is more then 4,7GB as is the limit I can burn....
<MiddleOfNowhere> k ty
<MiddleOfNowhere> will these services start even if i dont log in?
<Flannel> bullgard4: there are four opening, and three closing.
<minus> I changed my hosts file, and now I get "unable to resolve host <hostname>" whenever I do "sudo" commands. And now I can't change the hostsfile back, since I can't exec sudo commands...
<Starnestommy> MiddleOfNowhere: You'll still need to log in if the service is graphical
<MiddleOfNowhere> no its not
<sauvin> frold, is the dvd currently mounted?
<MiddleOfNowhere> its an irc server and chanell services
<DIFH-iceroot> frold: frold http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Applications_GUI_Multimedia/DVD9_to_DVD5_guide
<Vedestin> you owned your own box, minus
<Flannel> bullgard4: (if (is (application (set, name) 4) )
<minus> Vedestin: I guess ^^
<Starnestommy> minus: go into recovery mode, then use this: echo "127.0.1.1 $(hostname)" > /etc/hosts
<DIFH-iceroot> frold: if it is dvd5 just use k3b + libdvdcss2
<frold> thank you DIFH-iceroot
<minus> Starnestommy: I don't have access to my server at the moment, so I can't do that :/ If there isn't wa way of booting in recoverymode via SSH :P
<Starnestommy> minus: unless you configured ssh to allow root logins and you've unlocked root's password, you'll need physical access
<eyes`only> minus: try to "su -"
<minus> Starnestommy: >.<
<minus> eyes`only: Ok.. I'll try it..
<LiraNuna> Hi, I'm doing basica server maintenance and moved my /var/www to /mnt/hdb/www
<yotsu> Hi I want to burn mdf and mds files what program should I use?
<LiraNuna> and symlinked it to /var/www. now apache2 can't access it
<LiraNuna> I tried both chown -h and chown without success
<Starnestommy> LiraNuna: check /var/log/apache2/error.log
<manawenuz> ﻿I have some problems with configuring poptop vpn server , does anyone have any experience with installing such server ?
<yotsu> I tried k3b but it won't work
<LiraNuna> [Sun Jun 15 23:38:34 2008] [error] [client 98.210.158.114] Symbolic link not allowed or link target not accessible: /var/www
<LiraNuna> it should be accessible, it's chowned to www-data:www-data
<LiraNuna> both the symlink and the directory
<minus> is there a way to restart the comp without being root?
<Starnestommy> LiraNuna: can you write to anything as www-data on /mnt/hdb/www ?
<LiraNuna> Starnestommy, let me try
<bullgard1> Flannel: Yes, you are correct. Please excuse me that one opening bracket slipped my attention. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<Flannel> bullgard1: no problem
<LiraNuna> Starnestommy, I just a folder as www-data
<LiraNuna> *+made
<DIFH-iceroot> frold: maybe k3copy is also a good tool, dont know it but there are many threads named this tool
<Starnestommy> minus: I don't think so, unless you have access to a graphical environment that has restart buttons somewhere
<DIFH-iceroot> frold: sorry k9copy
<Starnestommy> do'h
<Starnestommy> LiraNuna: change the DocumentRoot setting in /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<LiraNuna> hmm
<LiraNuna> Starnestommy, thanks, I was about to ask what the file was called :D
<eviltim> anyone remember me?
<eviltim> the one who has been trying to install ubuntu for six months?
<eviltim> Im currently downloading the alt. cd
<Darlok_Williams> A few days ago, I plugged in my cell phone via USB.  The icon showed up on the desktop.  However, when I removed my phone (without first unmounting it), the icon remained.  Now it is still there, cannot be opened, cannot be unmounted... any suggestions?
<LiraNuna> Starnestommy, seems to still not work
<DIFH-iceroot> eviltim: what is your ubuntu-related question?
<Starnestommy> LiraNuna: that hard disk might not have the right permissions in /etc/fstab
<eviltim> I hope it works this time
<devastator82> ﻿yotsu: try convert image to ISo with mdf2iso
<sandipg> Hi..Im facing a problem with nautilus
<LiraNuna> Starnestommy, not even if it follows symlinks?
<Luckrider> what is the standard location for xchat, I am having trouble finding it, and I want to add a script to it, is there anyone that can help
<Luckrider> ?
<LiraNuna> Starnestommy, www-data can read/write
<Slart_> Darlok_Williams: do you get an error message when you try to unmount it?
<DIFH-iceroot> Luckrider: ~/.xchat i think
<linzhavon> hi
<Luckrider> I looked there
<Luckrider> I cant find it DIFH-iceroot
<Starnestommy> LiraNuna: I'm not sure what's causing the problem
<LiraNuna> grr
<Luckrider> I have been looking for a while, sill can't find it, even with a search
<Starnestommy> LiraNuna: is it still making the same error?
<Luckrider> got it
<Luckrider> thanks
<DIFH-iceroot> Luckrider: what was the location?
<LiraNuna> Starnestommy, [Sun Jun 15 23:49:00 2008] [crit] [client 98.210.158.114] (13)Permission denied: /mnt/hdb/.htaccess pcfg_openfile: unable to check htaccess file, ensure it is readable
<LiraNuna> thing is, Starnestommy, the folder is /mnt/hdb/www
<Luckrider> yeah, it was thanks very much DIFH-iceroot
<Starnestommy> LiraNuna: did you set the DocumentRoot to /mnt/hdb/www ?
<LiraNuna> Starnestommy, yes
<madmn> how do i get the gcc
<madmn> compiler to work
<DIFH-iceroot> madmn: sudo apt-get install gcc
<Starnestommy> LiraNuna: oops, that should've been /mnt/hdb/www/
<zeker> hello, I'm having trouble getting accelerated graphics support to work on my machine.  I'm using an nvidia 9600 gt card, and I used add/remove programs to install the latest drivers from the repositories, but upon restarting my machine I don't see the NVIDIA splashscreen, which tells me the new drivers are not in use.  Desktop effects won't enable either.  Anyone experience this?
<LiraNuna>  cat /etc/apache2/sites-available/default | grep Document
<LiraNuna> 	DocumentRoot /mnt/hdb/www/
<Starnestommy> madmn: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Sindacious> !screencast
<ubottu> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<sandipg> hi....when i login..nautilus shows a fatal error...any ideas
<sandipg> ?
<Starnestommy> sandipg: What exactly does it show?
<PasiC> hi folks
<zeker> hello, I'm having trouble getting accelerated graphics support to work on my machine.  I'm using an nvidia 9600 gt card, and I used add/remove programs to install the latest drivers from the repositories, but upon restarting my machine I don't see the NVIDIA splashscreen, which tells me the new drivers are not in use.  Desktop effects won't enable either.  Anyone experience this?
<GibbaTheHutt> zeker, I did originally with a 9600, I use the beta drivers on nvidia site, but I would have expected the drivers in the repos to include that card by now
<zeker> gibbathehutt, I know they work because I've used them before, but I don't know how I got them to actually start working.  It did the same thing last time, but I did an OS reinstall and I can't get them to start for some reason.
<doll4elle> #list
<GibbaTheHutt> tried an nvidia-xconfig ?
 * PasiC 'd like to ask an offtopic question :) ... has ab. got an album of Jazz Pistols?
<zeker> gibbathehutt, no.  What's that do?
<Flannel> PasiC: #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks
<GibbaTheHutt> sets the config to use the nvidia drivers, but I would assume thats been tried by the system, but maybe not
<LiraNuna> Starnestommy, I ended up moving it back... and it worked :(
<GibbaTheHutt> no harm in trying anyway
<zeker> it gave me a validation error...
<zeker> it says "Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  Device section "Configured Video Device" must have a Driver line."
<sandipg_>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<DIFH-iceroot> zeker: build a xorg.cong with nvidia-xsettings
<zeker> difh-iceroot, how do I do that?
<gandalfcome> I want to execute a program from a different directory than the current one without leaving the current one. any ideas?
<LiraNuna> genovacain, instead of ./ use ../path/to/folder/application
<Conundrum_> just ./dir/file
<DIFH-iceroot> zeker: just type nvidia-settings in your shell
<LiraNuna> meh, tabcomplete in large rooms are disaster
<Flannel> gandalfcome: or an absolute path
<zeker> command not found :-/
<zeker> strange...
<DIFH-iceroot> zeker: you have installed "nvidia" ?
<DIFH-iceroot> with this harware-detection tool maybe?
<gandalfcome> Flannel: lets say im in /usr/test and I want to for example start ls in /usr/test/dir1/dir2 without leaving my current directory
<DIFH-iceroot> ls /usr/test/......
<Flannel> gandalfcome: ls dir1/dir2 or ls /usr/test/dir1/dir2
<zeker> difh-iceroot, I just went to the add/remove and selected "NVidia binary X.Org driver ('new' driver)"
<linzhavon> Hi,experts!how to make Amarok play ape music?
<zeker> and haven't installed anything else
<gandalfcome> Flannel: ls is jsut an example I mean a program that doesnt take arguments
<DIFH-iceroot> gandalfcome: which program without arguments is leaving the directory?
<sandipg_> hi..i had a problem with nautilus
<sandipg_> it shows a fatal error on login
<gandalfcome> DIFH-iceroot: I just want that specific program to have a different working directory
<ksbalaji> I am trying to chat thru KSirc instead of xchat. Am I on the channer pl?(ubuntu)
<zeker> difh-iceroot, anything else I can try?  I tried sudo apt-get install nvidia and it says the package isn't available.
<Vedestin> you're on #ubuntu ksbalaji
<legend2440> sandipg_: what does the error msg say?
<ksbalaji> thanks Vedestin
<eviltim> Help!when the install cd gets to the grub part,it crashes! I think its because my comp has the vista loader and grub cant install
<DIFH-iceroot> zeker: sorry i am just using the hardware-detection tool in ubuntu 8.04 for installing my nvidia-card
<sandipg_> it says: NAutilus cant be used now due to an unexpected error from bonobo when attempting to register the file manager view server
<zeker> difh-iceroot, can't I uninstall the driver and then use the hardware-detection tool?  Where is it located?
<ksbalaji> which is better -KSirc or Xchat?
<Gabi> hy
<sandipg_> then another error pops up saying the panel encountered a fatal error (error code: 3)...could not register with the bonobo activation server
<DIFH-iceroot> ksbalaji: xchat is nice but i prefer irssi (shell)
<eviltim> plz?
<issyl0> DIFH-iceroot, I agree with you there.
<devastator82> sandipg_: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall libbonobo2-common --force-yes
<DIFH-iceroot> ksbalaji: irssi + screen = irc client + bnc :)
<alioraibi> Hey
<eviltim> anyone?
<ksbalaji> then I shall uninstall KSirc and install irssi. You are right. I am not able to login properly with KSirc. freenode does not regognize me  as a registered user.
<Flannel> eviltim: Vista shouldn't affect GRUB at all
<alioraibi> hi when i open the VLC it doesnot open
<devastator82> eviltim: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<PasiC> alioraibi, try from console
<tunys> back!
<tunys> okay, so here's my question
<tunys> I installed a language pack, but when I go in and try to change my default language, it no workey!
<tunys> it doesn't appear on the list
<PasiC> alioraibi, maybe seen some errors ...
<ksbalaji> DIFH-iceroot: is irssi GUI or command-line based pl?
<tunys> IRSSI is command line
<tunys> can anyone help me?
<harrior> re
<b0xxy> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tunys> I asked it.
<tunys> see a minute ago?
<tunys> two, now
<Ace_NoOne> with Compiz Fusion, is it possible to use the non-fancy app switcher (no thumbnail, just icons)
<ksbalaji> Oh my GOD! I am bad with command-lines. I have to be contented with Xchat then.
<tunys> <tunys> I installed a language pack, but when I go in and try to change my default language, it no workey!
<tunys> <tunys> it doesn't appear on the list
<tunys> irssi isn't that hard to operate, ksbalaji
<devastator82> tunys dont flood please :)
<tunys> devastator82, that was two lines
<tunys> I was restating it for those who didn't see my question.
<tunys> more specifically, b0xxy
<ksbalaji> tunys is fast
<dacubuntu> hi
<tunys> ksbalaji, #ubuntu is slow
<dacubuntu> can anyone here help me with my sound card issue?
<PasiC> tunys, is yor environment variables ok?
<tunys> enviroment variables?
<PasiC> if yes .... the program is foolish
<PasiC> (language vars)
<tunys> where do I find those?
<dangergrrl> actually i´m about to tackle a problem with my initrd
<PasiC> type set ...
<tunys> hang on, i'm going to check which package I installed so I can tell you
<dacubuntu> sound card help anyone?
<PasiC> ie: set | grep LANG
<tunys> Oh, it's lojban, it uses the same set of characters as I'm using now
<Cristi> hello. I installed ubuntu gutsy but the extra special efects option does not exist.. what do i do to have the compiz efects?
<tunys> LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<dacubuntu> cristi:
<dacubuntu> go to terminal
<PasiC> is that correct for U? tunys
<ksbalaji> is there any GUI client for irssi? (Hope I make sense)
<dacubuntu> type in  sudo apt-get install compiz
<tunys> ksbalaji, you do, but no.
<tunys> just try out IRSSI, it isn't hard
<dacubuntu> but im not sure if u have the source for it
<PasiC> i've treid
<ksbalaji> tunys: thanks I shall try.
<PasiC> years before
<ksbalaji> bye for now
<dangergrrl> i built a kernel and the cursed update-initramfs didn´t put lvm2 support on the initramfs
<Ace_NoOne> since upgrading to Hardy, the fonts have changed (in Firefox only?) - looks very ClearType-like - how can I disable this
<PasiC> what lang do you use? tunys
<Cristi> dacubuntu: compiz is already the newest version.
<Cristi> dacubuntu: that is what i receive
<tunys> PasiC, I"m trying to install Lojban
<dacubuntu> ok
<dacubuntu> thats good u have compiz installed
<tunys> language-pack-jbo
<dacubuntu> then just go to
<tunys> that's the package I apt-get'd
<dangergrrl> compiz is pretty
<PasiC> moment ... try to install ...
<tunys> I also installed the kde packages for it
<tunys> Oh, yeah. I run KDE
<kshah> Hi, ubuntu heron is freezing every time I connect my external hdd via eSATA (but not by USB), I have no idea how to start diagnosing, can someone point me in the right direction?
<PasiC> (i hate kde :) :) )
<jayde_drag0n> hey if anyone can help out it would be great.. had some bad issues and reinstalled back to gusty and won't be trying hardy again for a while... i can't seem to find automatix anymore.. and i know everone hates it.. can someone give me either a link or a quick apt-get install line that will give me all my dvd, vlc, audio and media codecs?
<tunys> Yeah, most people do.
<PasiC> but love amarok :D
<Flannel> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<PasiC> 'd love music at all:)
<Flannel> jayde_drag0n: check out medibuntu.  Automatix doesn't exist anymore
<tunys> PasiC, so basically I installed lojban-common
<tunys> wait, scratch that
<kshah> Heron is freezing when I connect my external HDD via eSATA, can someone suggest anything?
<BM-Solid> guys! how can I change grub waiting time and default OS?
<foool> hi did a md5sum and the files are the same - re: error I/O
<kshah> BM-Solid: yes on the second
<kshah> BM-Solid: i'm not sure about the first
<BM-Solid> how?
<kshah> google
<kshah> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/set-windows-as-default-os-when-dual-booting-ubuntu/
<kshah> for instance
<PasiC> tunys, soon i'll go away ....
<PasiC> sorry
<tunys> meh, it's okay
<kshah> S/N in this room sucks :(
<PasiC> afternoon 'll back ...
<alliecat> okay. i have a problem with the forced disk check when ubuntu is starting.
<alliecat> after 22 mounts
<kshah> maybe you have a problem with the disk :) ?
<Flannel> BM-Solid: "timeout" in your menu.lst is how to set time.  As for default, change "default" parameter to "saved" and then after your windows entry make a new line with "savedefault" on it.  Next time you boot, choose widnows, and it'll be default after that
<alliecat> since the last time it checked, i have used gparted to move partitions around and create a windows partition on a drive that was previously solely dedicated to ubuntu
<devastator82> ﻿BM-Solid: sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<ksbalaji> I uninstalled KSirc and installed ircssi. When I give command ircssi terminal, nothing happens -only command not found. Helo!
<alliecat> i use neogrub bootloader to dual boot with windows vista
<Flannel> ksbalaji: it's 'irssi'
<dangergrrl> has anyone else noticed the gnome libraries are leaking memory on hardy?
<ksbalaji> Oh!ok thanis Flannel !
<chalcedony> that's new to me
<alliecat> anyway, now when it tries to check the disk upon loading, it has no progress. this has only happened since i have moved partitions and changed the way the system boots.
<mind_up_> =]
<Vedestin> i got up this morning and there was memory all over my floor
<chalcedony> dangergrrl: explain more?
<alliecat> so i can't get into my ubuntu partition at all, and it's a little offputting because that's what i primarily use.
<dangergrrl>  6077 dangergr  20   0  293m  25m  13m S    0  5.2   0:01.58 gnome-panel
<dangergrrl> like that, thatś fresh
<dangergrrl> tomorrow the virt will be over 500m
<dangergrrl> and it keeps growing
<AutumnCat> alliecat: since you changed the partitons of the disk, the uuid of the partitions may be changed
<Starnestommy> dangergrrl: they leak on gutsy too, just not as badly
<dangergrrl> the panel shouldn be growing in memory size long term
<alliecat> i'm guessing that's the case AutumnCat, but the problem now is that i don't know what to do about it
<dangergrrl> i believe itś a problem thatś fixed in debian/sid
<AutumnCat> alliecat: check /etc/fstab and make sure the uuid match the ones listed in /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<alliecat> yeah, but how do i do that?
<MannyTheMolecule> Nice accentuated S's :))
<dangergrrl> i ran that on my own machine and it had the same leakage 6-9 mos ago and it got much better
<alliecat> i can't even boot into ubuntu right now
<alliecat> because the disk check is stalling the boot
<dangergrrl> oh
<AutumnCat> alliecat: use a livecd :)
<dangergrrl> ¡i´m using the usintl keymap and am not used to it!
<Kartagis> I got the error Error inserting wlan_scan_sta (/lib/modules/2.6.24-18-generic/net/wlan_scan_sta.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg) when I did a modprobe wlan_scan_sta
<Kartagis> as described on http://www.ubuntugeek.com/atheros-5007eg-with-madwifi-on-i386-platform.html. any ideas why?
<nedwell> I've been changing usernames and passwords in my Ubuntu 8.04 Server's mysql database.  I didn't know debian had set up its own user/pass to do house keeping.  What is the easiest way to reset the database to default user/pass?  Thanks!
<dacubuntu> i need help with sound card!
<legend2440> alliecat: if it hardy you can press Esc to skip the fs check
<dacubuntu> is anyone willing to help me plz?
<ksbalaji> still unable to connect via irssi. Do I have to logout from Xchat?
<alliecat> legend2440: that didn't seem to work
<alliecat> i am using hardy ftr
<alliecat> will i need to use a hardy livecd?
<alliecat> i dont have one ugh
<knightwise> hey
<knightwise> i would like to preform an on the fly software mirror of my linux install , does anybody know how i can do this ?
<ksbalaji> tunys, can you pm and let me login via irssi please?
<tunys> ksbalaji, what?
<MrPocknix> so i've got a shared folder at 192.168.1.102
<MrPocknix> on a ubuntu box viz samba
<tunys> ksbalaji, you identify by msg'ing nickserv your password
<MrPocknix> how do i find that on the other ubuntu box?
<tunys>  /msg nickserv identify password
<ksbalaji> tunys, after I entered command irssi?
<tunys> ksbalaji, /connect irc.freenode.net
<SonicComKid> sorry, but anyone here familar with xampp? I went to the #xampp channel, but it's empty. But I did install it on a Ubuntu server
<ksbalaji> tunys, done  /connect irc.freenode.ne
<foool> void they told me to check md5sum they ar the same whn i compare
<tunys> ksbalaji, and it should be connecting
<tunys> ksbalaji, after that you identify, then join whatever channels you want
<tunys> ksbalaji, oh, and different channels are different windows
<legend2440> dacabuntuwhat exactly is wrong? any error messages?
<tunys> press ALT+arrow key to switch windows
<SonicComKid> I installed XAMPP successfully. But even though I erased the index.html file from htdocs, every time I got to http://localhost/ it immedately changes it to http://localhost/xampp/  what's causing this?
<selig5> ksbalaji: it should be "connect irc.freenode.com"
<legend2440> dacubuntu:  what exactly is wrong? any error messages?
<ksbalaji> tunys, done  /connect irc.freenode.net Irssi says Not connected to server.
<user__> is there a GUI to configure compiz effects?
<AutumnCat> user__: ccsm
<Exteris> user_, compizconfig-settings-manager
<user__> can you explain more?
<user__> compiz = beryl+xgl ?
<user__> i can't remember
<AutumnCat> ksbalaji: specify your nick, too ..
<user__> Exteris  could not find compiz....
<selig5> ksbalaji: hey, it's freenode.com not freenode.net
<tunys> ksbalaji, that's odd
<user__> found it sorry :)
<neo88> is there any software like cam studio for ubuntu
<Exteris> user_, k
<SonicComKid> anyone here familar with xampp?
<tunys> selig5, I'm currently connected to irc.freenode.net
<selig5> hmm
<user__> would my gaming performance get better if i disable compiz?
<AutumnCat> selig5: irc.freenode.net, irc.ubuntu.com
<tunys> ksbalaji, try irc.ubuntu.com
<tunys> it's the same server
<neo88> i want a freeware for ubuntu which records every activity on my computer screen in a video
<legend2440> !screencast
<ubottu> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<tunys> neo88, there are several, but all are slow
<neo88> you mean all the youtube videos with demonstartions use windows
<ksbalaji> irssi said 13:12 freenode-connect [freenode@freenode/bot/connect] requested CTCP VERSION
<ksbalaji>           from balaji:
<ksbalaji> 13:12 -!- Mode change [+i] for user balaji
<crovax31> pamplemousse
<crovax31> /quit
<tunys> neo88, no.
<tunys> I mean all video recorders tend to eat up RAM.
<MrPocknix> Is there a way to make bookmarks hidden or password protected ;-X ?
<AutumnCat> ksbalaji: it seems your irssi have connected to the server
<tunys> MrPocknix, you can run your browser as root and have it save to a file that normal users don't have permissions to.
<neo88> i have 3 gb ram ,check this out http://www.flickr.com/photos/27534868@N04/2567248884/sizes/o/ ,i hope my system is good enough tunys
<MrPocknix> i just upgraded to 8.04 and the bookmark deal in the browser URL window is cool
<tunys> neo88, hell of a lot better than mine. You'll be fine
<MrPocknix> but could end up kicknig my ass
<AutumnCat> ksbalaji: just type /j ubuntu to join
<selig5> MrPocknix: you can run FF with different profiles
<neo88> ok ,do u have a laptop tunys
<neo88> or a notebook maybe
<balaji> Am I on the channel thru irssi?
<tunys> MrPocknix, I would recommend not bookmarking porn though. Just remember your favorite websites.
<MrPocknix> but theres SO much of it !
<colourAgga> neo88: i have more in my notebook :X
<kshah> Heron (+gnome) is freezing when I connect my external HDD via eSATA, can someone suggest anything?
<tunys> balaji, well you're on the channel
<tunys> We can't actually go to your house and check if you're on IRSSI
<neo88> u have more than 3 gb in ur notebook colouragga?
<tunys> though a CTCP VERSION returns irssi 0.8.12
<colourAgga> neo88: i have 4 GB and dual 2.10 ghz
<balaji> Hi! thanks tunys ! It is fun using command line. But I mess up verymuch. How do I view users?
<neo88> wow thats cool
<neo88> which company dell
<neo88> ?
<colourAgga> i know, and i feel like it too
<colourAgga> hp
<AutumnCat> balaji: /n
<neo88> ok
<tunys> n for "nicks"
<colourAgga> hp 6710b which comes with 2gb standard but i added 2 :)
<AutumnCat> tunys: names
<neo88> did u upgrade the ram
<alliecat> AutumnCat: ok, i figured out that it is trying to disk check the windows partition -_-
<alliecat> but i have no idea how to change that
<tunys> AutumnCat, fine, way to one-up me all the friggin time
<tunys> ;)
<balaji> oh! this is fast! long live irssi and ubuntu!
<neo88> normally it is just 2gb with dual core's
<khelll> am doing  sudo apt-get build-dep ffmpeg but am getting  Unable to find a source package for ffmpeg
<tunys> balaji, that it will
<balaji> Bye friends!
<neo88> ok
<bullgard4> The contents of kexi.ds is: "(if (is (application_name) "kexi") (set_workspace 4))". Still, Kexi will start on workspace 1. Why?
<glitsj16> bullgard4: try set_viewport 4 ..
<BM-Solid> when loading ubuntu it doesnt show loading bar
<InvisiblePinkUni> Hi, need help. I think I lost sudo after I created a user called 'admin', what do I do now?
<balaji> I want to see more lines backwards using scroll. Now irssi shows only a few lines.To increase lines?
<SonicComKid> I'll ask again since people joined: Anyone familar with xampp?
<AutumnCat> khelll: add "deb-src" lines into /etc/apt/sources.list
<bullgard4> glitsj16: I do not know this identifier. Where should I try this?
<SonicComKid> I installed XAMPP successfully. But even though I erased the index.html file from htdocs, every time I got to http://localhost/ it immedately changes it to http://localhost/xampp/  what's causing this?
<BM-Solid> guys how can I made it to show loading bar when loading OS?
<neo88> hey is there any channel here for help in torrents
<InvisiblePinkUni> I cant unlock synaptic or sudo anymore, please help.
<AutumnCat> khelll: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/7522
<hirda> hallo
<AutumnCat> khelll: like this
<garrett__> Anyone know of an alarmclock app?
<hirda> how to know hardisk space
<legend2440> balaji: channel #irssi   might be more help there
<hirda> in linux
<garrett__> my actual alarm clock's a little flaky
<glitsj16> bullgard4: sorry, i thought you were setting the viewport via compiz rule, but i see now it's a devilspie file .. excuse
<alliecat> i think my booting is all messed up ugh
<InvisiblePinkUni> I added user 'admin' and now I cant sudo anymore.
<alliecat> in fact, i know it is
<selig5> balaji: #irssi has the real irssi experts
<bullgard4> glitsj16: I do not use Compiz.
<alliecat> when i upgraded from gutsy to hardy, it was unable to modify the boot record because i use neogrub rather than grub, since i dual boot with windows and installed windows last
<glitsj16> bullgard4: ok, my mistake
<balaji> thanks legend2440 for #irssi. Sorry for being offtopic. (#ubuntu is my favourite)
<alliecat> i honestly wish i never would have upgraded, i've wasted almost a whole weekend on this stuff
<garrett__> insib: can you 'su root'?
<garrett__> erp
<garrett__> InvisiblePinkUni: can you 'so root'?
<InvisiblePinkUni> garrett__: ok let me try
<alliecat> i'm really in a hole here. :(
<ace_suares> hirda: 'df'
<glitsj16> alliecat: unfamiliar with neogrub, but have you tried installing grub ?
<garrett__> InvisiblePinkUni: if so, you probably just have a bjroked sudoers file
<ace_suares> alliecat: try supergrubdisk
<garrett__> InvisiblePinkUni: and i'm sure there's an ubuntu facilitiy for managing that
<bullgard4> balaji: I can see all past IRC messages in Irssi since its start using my PageUp key. Why don't you use the PagUp key?
<InvisiblePinkUni> garrett__: It says Authentication failure.
<alliecat> well, this isn't really my issue, ubuntu would still boot up until now
<garrett__> InvisiblePinkUni: 'su root' and you type in your root password and you get an authentication failure
<alliecat> now it won't boot because it tries to force a disk check on the NTFS partition which obviously doesn't work
<garrett__> InvisiblePinkUni: ?
<alliecat> and i just don't know how to make it STOP doing that
<InvisiblePinkUni> garrett__: yes.
<balaji> 13:12 freenode-connect [freenode@freenode/bot/connect] requested CTCP VERSION  from balaji:
<balaji> 13:12 -!- Mode change [+i] for user balaji
<balaji> 13:12 freenode-connect [freenode@freenode/bot/connect] requested CTCP VERSION  from balaji:
<AutumnCat> alliecat: Ctrl-C ..
<ace_suares> InvisiblePinkUni: su root won't work, I think, it's sudo root
<balaji> 13:12 -!- Mode change [+i] for user balaji
<alliecat> ctrl c doesn't work
<InvisiblePinkUni> garrett__: all this started after i created 'admin' user.
<alliecat> esc doesn't work
<AutumnCat> alliecat: try recovery mode
<ace_suares> InvisiblePinkUni: sorry it's sudo -s
<garrett__> InvisiblePinkUni: that's not ideal at all.
<ace_suares> InvisiblePinkUni: what is the normal user you use (not the 'admin' user)?
<alliecat> recovery mode?
<InvisiblePinkUni> ace_suares: no its not 'admin'
<ace_suares> InvisiblePinkUni: are you now in the 'admin' user ??
<alliecat> blech
<garrett__> ace_suares: 'su root' does indeed work..
<legend2440> alliecat:   can you boot into windows and do a defrag and scandisk on that disk?
<garrett__> InvisiblePinkUni: and you need to type in the root password, not your user password
<InvisiblePinkUni> ace_suares: yes, now i'm in admin login to install stuff
<balaji> page up works fine! thanks - who? Thanks!
<ace_suares> garrett__: not on my system
<alliecat> i'm in windows right now
<ace_suares> InvisiblePinkUni: okay now do this 'su yournormaluser' and then type password for you normal user
<InvisiblePinkUni> garrett__: Is there a "root password"
<InvisiblePinkUni> ace_suares: yes, it says authentication failure.
<garrett__> InvisiblePinkUni: 'su' allows you to switch to another user, whereas 'sudo' let's you run a program as another user provided your user is into the sudoers file.
<ace_suares> InvisiblePinkUni: no there is no root password that is why su root dont work.
<garrett__> InvisiblePinkUni: there is most definietly a root passowrd.
<alliecat> legend2440: will that actually help me at all?
<InvisiblePinkUni> garrett__: i dont think its default in ubuntu
<garrett__> InvisiblePinkUni: huh *shrug*
 * N3bunel saluta
<ace_suares> InvisiblePinkUni: sorry, you say that is you try 'su yournormalusername' and then type your NORMAL user password it dont work ?
<InvisiblePinkUni> ace_suares: yes.
<legend2440> alliecat: perhaps not.   looks like fsck is determined to check that disk at boot
<InvisiblePinkUni> ace_suares: my normal user had sudo, now he doesn't
<ace_suares> InvisiblePinkUni: are you sure this normal user's password is correct ?
<garrett__> InvisiblePinkUni: well, i don't know how to fix that off the top of my head.  you could boot into single uer mode and then set a root pass.
<khelll> AutomanCat i got :  Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hardy_restricted_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<garrett__> invisble: then you'd be able to edit your sudoers file and get things sorted.
<khelll> AutumanCat i got :  Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hardy_restricted_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<alliecat> i just want to disable the check
<InvisiblePinkUni> ace_suares: and 'admin' user is able to 'sudo' but is unable to unlock the administration of users and groups to change me to sudo.
<AutumnCat> khelll: sudo apt-get update
<garrett__> InvisiblePinkUni: or at least that's how i'd do it; there might be some ubuntu-specific backup plan to reattach feet after blowing them off.
<ace_suares> InvisiblePinkUni: aha !
<InvisiblePinkUni> garrett__: oh ok, thanks garrett__
<balaji>  /help join
<ace_suares> InvisiblePinkUni: so now do the follwing
<littlefinger> Anybody know where I can find the ssh-vulnkey command (it is not present in the openssh-blacklist package). I'm on hardy.
<balaji>  /j #irssi
<garrett__> InvisiblePinkUni: if you have a user that can sudo, then 'sudo bash' and get a root bash prompt.  you can then run any program, as root privs will be inherited by any spawned process.
<InvisiblePinkUni> ace_suares: tell me.
<garrett__> but now i'll stfu so ace_suares can help. bed time for me.
<garrett__> night all
<ace_suares> InvisiblePinkUni: first "sudo -s"
<InvisiblePinkUni> garrett__: thanks.
<InvisiblePinkUni> ace_suares: ok
<ace_suares> garrett__: thanks for your help ! let's make ubuntu great :-)
<ace_suares> InvisiblePinkUni: you should be on your root prompt now "#"
<InvisiblePinkUni> ace_suares: yes i am.
<glitsj16> alliecat: do you have a reference to your NTFS partition in /etc/fstab ? if so, putting 0 0 at the end of that line will disable the fsck check
<mohkohn> I am a masochist so I have installed Lotus Notes 8.5 beta on Ubuntu Hardy. There is now a .deb for this.
<ace_suares> so to give the normal user sudo rights, just open /etc/group with an editor (vi, nano, whatever)
<ace_suares> InvisiblePinkUni: so to give the normal user sudo rights, just open /etc/group with an editor (vi, nano, whatever)
<ace_suares> InvisiblePinkUni: and find the entry for 'admin'. It should look likt this: admin:x:110:admin
<InvisiblePinkUni> ace_suares: ok
<ace_suares> InvisiblePinkUni: now make this admin:x:110:admin,yournormaluser and save the file.
<mohkohn> When I try to install the thawte certificate I get a "This document cannot be displayed unles you install the PSM
<mohkohn> When I tried installing mozilla-psm it just installs Seamonkey.
<ace_suares> InvisiblePinkUni: or you could have done: "adduser yournormaluser admin"
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ace_suares> InvisiblePinkUni: still there ?
<mohkohn> If there is somebody here who knows Ubuntu and Lotus can they tell me who to intall the PSM?
<balaji>  
<InvisiblePinkUni> ace_suares: checking it ace_suares.
<InvisiblePinkUni> ace_suares: thanks for the help.
<ace_suares> InvisiblePinkUni: there was netsplit did you see my 'adduser yournomraluser admin' as an alternative to editing the /etc/group file ?
<InvisiblePinkUni> ace_suares: oh yes.
<ace_suares> InvisiblePinkUni: okay.
<InvisiblePinkUni> ace_suares: but I see adm group
<InvisiblePinkUni> ace_suares: not admin in particular
<ace_suares> InvisiblePinkUni: when you were using the user/group system admin GUI, did you use the password for admin ?
<ace_suares> InvisiblePinkUni: try 'grep admin /etc/group'
<ace_suares> InvisiblePinkUni: you should see admin group.
<InvisiblePinkUni> ace_suares: putting admin as username made me come to all this mess, its so confusing now.
<phdmybest> anyone could help? I could not complie my libpng. the configure script complained :configure: error: zlib not installed. actually, I installed zlib to /tmp/zlib
<ace_suares> InvisiblePinkUni: did you CHANGE your normal username to admin ????
<AutumnCat> phdmybest: apt 装个不就行了吗..
<ace_suares> phdmybest: try apt-get install zlib1g-dev
<phdmybest> AutumnCat: 我要把zlib装到指定目录上，有点像apache的jail那种，apt不能指定目录。
<AutumnCat> phdmybest: 做jail ?
<InvisiblePinkUni> ace_suares: thanks ace_suares. will be back in 5 mins.
<ktwo> anyone knows whats the easiest way to update OOO 2.4.0 to 2.4.1 on Hardy?
<InvisiblePinkUni> ace_suares: am trying to reinstall policy kit
<ace_suares> InvisiblePinkUni: sorry got to go.
<AutumnCat> phdmybest: 用某个万能 jail 脚本.. 忘了在哪见过了
<InvisiblePinkUni> ace_suares: bye
<AutumnCat> phdmybest: 你这样也是没用的, 要把 glibc 也移过去..
<c0nfl|ct>  bom dia
<phdmybest> AutumnCat: 我想知道原理。
<AutumnCat> phdmybest: 回去 cn
<phdmybest> AutumnCat: 按理，我看过zlib的configer文件，支持指定安装路径的，也能正常安装，但我编译libpng库的时候，它的configuert脚本说没有安装zlib。而且我把zlib的路径也加到PATH里面了。
<phdmybest> ace-suares:i want to install zlib to certian directory. apt could not do this.
<legend2440> ktwo: if you enable the hardy-proposed repo  openoffice 2.4.1 is in there
<AutumnCat> ace_suares: he want to make a jail
<chori> anyone have pulseaudio/alsa working with hdmi?
<user__> anyone know how to update wine?
<Guest76923> i've managed to coax dark-oberon into compiling, now I get link failure on XRandR
<Guest76923> http://pastebin.com/mb6f5f62
<JoCo> Im really frustrated right now, does anyone know how i can install nvidia 9600 gt drivers on ubuntu
<JoCo> ?
<JoCo> envy doesnt do much and using the drivers supplied by nvidia gives a libc error
<Kartagis> I got the error Error inserting wlan_scan_sta (/lib/modules/2.6.24-18-generic/net/wlan_scan_sta.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg) when I did a modprobe wlan_scan_sta
<Kartagis> as described on http://www.ubuntugeek.com/atheros-5007eg-with-madwifi-on-i386-platform.html. any ideas why?
<SheezayE> anyone knows about clear weather screenlet? i want to set to my country code
<ronin1234> how do i make a share that is avaiable to windows pc's and writable?
<kelvin-p> during the booting process i get "running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)" and it hangs, anyone know how to get around it?
<dmseg> <ronin1234> well, to begin with make a vfat partiton
<dmseg> <kelvin-p>something is wrong with a script an update maybe
<ronin1234> i thought you could use samba so that it can still be ext3
<ronin1234> sorry should have said neywork share
<kelvin-p> 8.04 ubuntu
<dmseg> ronin1234: ok
<kelvin-p> dmseg: checked the rc.local file, it said "exit 0" and that was it
<dmseg> kelvin-p: heh
<dmseg> kelvin-p: you have to start a smaba server which will share directorys
<user__> anyone know how to update wine?
<dmseg> <user__> apt-get install wine
<dmseg> ronin1234: goto http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-samba-server-on-ubuntu/
<dmseg> kelvin-p: the smaba thing was not for you
<dmseg> kelvin-p: i was confused
<kelvin-p> k
<kelvin-p> i got confused for sec
<C_Jack> hello
<C_Jack> woohoo
<C_Jack> whats up
<C_Jack> whats up
<dmseg> <C_Jack> stop it or get banned
<user__> dmseg i get wine is already the newest version. - but it's version 0.9.... when i want to get the 1.0
<user__> and i have ubuntu 7.10
<C_Jack> dmseg sorry its my first time here
<C_Jack> hehehe
<C_Jack> im so happy
<legend2440> kelvin-p: read post #8       http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=413975
<dmseg> <C_Jack> go easy now
<user__> ubuntu makes ppl happy
<C_Jack> oke
<C_Jack> =]
<dmseg> <C_Jack> for the last time if you are happy jump ot of the window but dont flood the the cahnnel
<dmseg> <legend2440> thanx for helpin out i raelly get tired out here
<ronin1234> dmseg: cheers that
<legend2440> dmesg   yes it can be exhausting
<C_Jack> how to change the channel? i would liek to join #nexgames
<dmseg> ronin1234: did you read the link i gave you
<perplexed> why would my system be hanging at 'running local boot scripts /etc/rc.local'. It was just working great before i used bum to edit some services
<dmseg> <C_Jack> its /join #nexgames
<C_Jack> oke
<C_Jack> thanks
<dmseg> <perplexed> services such as?
<perplexed> nothing but exit 0 in that file
<perplexed> it gets to 'running local boot scripts
<perplexed> and halts
<perplexed> well doesnt go any further
<perplexed> i used bum to disable some things
<perplexed> rebooted
<ronin1234> dmesg: yes just dreating my samba user
<perplexed> and ran into that
<dmseg> <perplexed> well answer in line enter is not a qoutation here (its the only key that can get you banned)
<datapolitical> I'm used to redhat from about 10 years ago, can anyone recommend ways to make Gnome feel a bit more like home? I know this sounds annoying but I want it to feel like i'm using unix
<hellfire> siema
<dmseg> <datapolitical> do you want to switch to ubuntu ar any linux distro
<datapolitical> i'm using ubuntu
<perplexed> any idea dmseg?
<dmseg> <perplexed> #8       http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=413975
<datapolitical> I'm just trying to configure Gnome to feel a little more rudimentary (as odd as that sounds)
<ronin1234> datapolitical: you could always just use blackbox
<dmseg> <datapolitical> well, i dont really know does redhat have kde?
<user__> please have a look here : http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html - does this mean that the latest version is not for ubuntu 7.10?
<datapolitical> lord, from 10 years ago, i'd have to look
<dmseg> <datapolitical> is it kde?
<dmseg> <user__> well, it seems to be true but give it a shot ( i take no rsponsiblity what so ever that it will run or not)
<datapolitical> I believe it has both
<dmseg> <datapolitical> you wrer using?
<user__> could i compile it from the source?
<datapolitical> I'm just not used to working with a window manager that's not based around a terminal window
<user__> i don't know how to do it but i think that's the way..
<ronin1234> acording to redhats website in 1998 they were using gnome
<datapolitical> yea, i think it was gnome, it just looked different back then :-)
<kahrytan> Does any know how to add Kubuntu to grub config?
<dmseg> <datapolitical> well, i guess working on ubuntu will get you the feel and youll get used to gnome but if its very nessascary give some time ill figure something out
<datapolitical> it's not that, it's just, why in linux do i need to use two menus just to get a terminal window
<Sindacious> is there a way to select all the text in a file in nano?
<dmseg> <kahrytan> yes gimme the menu.lst and the block address of kubuntu
<datapolitical> it seems counterintuitive
<dmseg> <datapolitical> give it it one or two weeks youl feel like home i promise
<kahrytan> dmseg,  huh?
<connyosis> datapolitical: you dont. just right click on the terminal launcher and add it to the top bar
<ronin1234> make a shortcut to termninal
<dmseg> <kahrytan> what?
<kahrytan> dmseg,  What are you talkingabout
<dmseg> <kahrytan> to whom please dont bother other people while giving support
<kahrytan> dmseg,  You arent making any sense
<kahrytan> Does any know how to add Kubuntu to grub config?
<dmseg> <kahrytan> tell emi will do it
<dmseg> *me
<Bodsda> kahrytan, you have 2 seperate *buntu installs?
<ronin1234> datapolitical: system -> prefrences -> keyboard shortcuts
<kahrytan> Bodsda,  yes.
<kahrytan> dmseg,  i want to do it.
<Bodsda> kahrytan, you would edig /boot/grub/menu.lst and add a new boot line
<dmseg> <kahrytan> you need to add it in your menu.lst in etc/grub directory
<Kartagis> I got the error Error inserting wlan_scan_sta (/lib/modules/2.6.24-18-generic/net/wlan_scan_sta.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg) when I did a modprobe wlan_scan_sta
<Kartagis> as described on http://www.ubuntugeek.com/atheros-5007eg-with-madwifi-on-i386-platform.html. any ideas why?
<dmseg> kahrytan, can you do that
<chazco> Hi... Ubuntu is failing to install and saying it cannot copy files... how can I find out which files are at fault?
<Bodsda> dmseg, thats the wrong file path you got there bud
<dmseg> <Bodsda> sorry got confued iam taking a break cya in5 min dude
<Bodsda> dmseg, cya
<datapolitical> how do i add terminal to my right click menu?
<kahrytan> Bodsda,  what is root=UUID=cc05962d-2539-4b74-8b96-a58b4ba4b808 ?
<datapolitical> i.e. right click to create a terminal window
<Bodsda> datapolitical, not sure, but you could write a 1 line script and have that in your right-click menu, or set up a keyboard shortcut in ccsm for terminal (much simpler)
<Bodsda> kahrytan, thats the uuid of the disk your trying to boot from -- in a terminal type    sudo blkid    to find out what the disks uuid is
<legend2440> datapolitical: sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<Symbicort>  Where can I download free templates for OpenOffice presentation?
<ronin1234> key board short cut is easiest as the short cut is already there but disabled
<Bodsda> Symbicort, giys
<Bodsda> giyf
<kahrytan> Bodsda, so, is this right (kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic root=UUID=*************** ro quiet splash)
<Bodsda> kahrytan, looks ok to me,.,. check it against your other boot lines (remembering to change the uuid)
<Symbicort> Dick.
<novi> ce*chn*crtemen
<Bodsda> Symbicort, were not here to google for you,.,. its not hard to do a simple search
<datapolitical> legand2420: you're a wonderful man
<datapolitical> legand2440
<kahrytan> Bodsda,  what about init?
<datapolitical> scuse me :)
<Bodsda> kahrytan, what about it?
<kahrytan> Bodsda,  does it need uuid?
<Bodsda> kahrytan, i think just the boot line is needed
<kahrytan> Bodsda,  I installed kubuntu kde4 on separate partition.
<Kartagis> can i get help please?
<Kartagis> I got the error Error inserting wlan_scan_sta (/lib/modules/2.6.24-18-generic/net/wlan_scan_sta.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg) when I did a modprobe wlan_scan_sta
<Kartagis> as described on http://www.ubuntugeek.com/atheros-5007eg-with-madwifi-on-i386-platform.html. any ideas why?
<Bodsda> kahrytan, why didnt you just install the kde4 desktop, then you can switch between the two at the login screen
<kahrytan> Bodsda,  I guess I obviously have to update grub in ubuntu each kernel update.
<kahrytan> Bodsda,  then i got clutter between the two in menu
<Bodsda> kahrytan, its much simpler then having a whole new install
<kahrytan> Bodsda,  I prefer to keep my menus separate.
<Bodsda> kahrytan, fair play
<Bodsda> Kartagis, have you actually checked dmesg?
<kahrytan> Bodsda,  in oct, Ill just make /boot partition.
<kahrytan> if i keep kubuntu
<Bodsda> kahrytan, lol,.,. me dont mess with grub after last time (6 hours of config to have 2 seperate hdd's working and windows and a /boot)
<kahrytan> Bodsda,  do you know how to add a Space in grub menu?
<Bodsda> kahrytan, on your keyboard theres a big long bar, press it (i dont know what you mean)
<kahrytan> Bodsda,  by grun menu, I meant the grub menu. not menu.lst
<Kartagis> Bodsda: yes, I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/20563/
<Bodsda> kahrytan, err,. menu.lst IS the grub menu
<kahrytan> Bodsda, No no no no. I mean the visual grub menu at boot.
<Bodsda> kahrytan, yes so do i
<kahrytan> Bodsda,  How do I add a extra line/space in grub menu  with menu.lst file?
<un2him> when will new banshee 1.0 offer importing of opml podcasts?  Will ease my transition away from itunes
<Bodsda> kahrytan, you just add a new block at the bottom of menu.lst,.,. pastebin your menu.lst
<kahrytan> Bodsda,  do you understand?
<_empemp_> Hi. I am having trouble to get my printer to work correctly. It is running on a ubuntu 8.04 computer and sharing is enabled. I find the printer and install it from another ubuntu 8.04 computer. It even print out a testpage.  But when i try to print from an apllication it just won't print.   Also when i try to verify the printer connection i got "printer is not accessible".    Anyone familiar with this behaviour?
<Bodsda> kahrytan, yes, you dont know how to add a new option to menu.lst
<kahrytan> Bodsda, I want to add a extra line in grub menu (not menu.lst) that doesnt refer to a kernel or os.
<legend2440> Kartagis: did you disable atheros like the instructions said? and then run the commands again?
<jussi01> Im looking for a thunderbird extension fo sending mass html newsletters - anyone know of it?
<Bodsda> kahrytan, listen carefully -- menu.lst IS the grub menu
<cl5> surabaya
<kahrytan> Bodsda,  menu.lst IS THE CONFIG. not the grub menu
<kahrytan> Bodsda,  Grub menu is what you see a boot.
<Bodsda> kahrytan, your not hearing me -- IT IS THE SAME THING!!! just not all of menu.lst is shown
<elkbuntu> please stop yelling.
<kahrytan> Bodsda,  welcome to ignore. goodbye
<Bodsda> kahrytan, omg,.,. just please try to understand,.,. the things at the bottom of menu.lst are what the grub menu displays,.,.there is no other file that displays grub menu info
<kahrytan> Does anyknoe how to add extra blank line to grub menu isng menu.lst config file?
<elkbuntu> Bodsda, it's not worth your breath, trust me.
<lat> Could someone please take a look at this and tell me why this package isn't installing?  http://pastebin.com/d52ae0b87
<McDangerous> you can probably add the blank line in any text editor if you sudo the edit first
<Bodsda> elkbuntu, i know,.,. maybe i should just link him to a hefty grub page
<_empemp_> anyone?
<elkbuntu> Bodsda, since he alleges he placed you on ignore, he wouldnt see the link to the man page that would confirm your instructions.
<kahrytan> Bodsda,  And you obviously DONT GET IT. I need to add freakin blank line to grub menu NOT MENU.LST  config
<ronin1234> thats where the grub menu options come from mate
<McDangerous> lol
<ronin1234> just don't touch the uuid while your there
<ne2k__> lat: it seems you need a /etc/bacula/bacula-dir.conf
<gordonjcp> kahrytan: where do you think the menu list comes from?
<McDangerous> ronin1234, whereabouts are you? :P
<DIFH-iceroot> looking for something like xml-spy for (k)ubuntu
<Bodsda> jamaica
<kahrytan> ronin1234, I know. So there is option to add blank line using menu.lst
<ronin1234> china
<Bodsda> kahrytan, the return key does quite well for adding blank lines
<massmc> hey hey
<lat> ne2k___, how do I get that file?
<elkbuntu> McDangerous, idle chatter belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic
<kahrytan> ronin1234,  Bodsda  just doesnt understand that any idiot can add blank line to menu.lst.  But how do you add to grub menu?
<ronin1234> yeah but no idea if it'll actually create a break more likely it would be parsed as whitespace and ignored
<elkbuntu> kahrytan, the instructions under the grub menu when you boot up tells you how to edit the grub menu from a grub editor.
<tinko> go.pcripe.net:41444
<elkbuntu> kahrytan, but, doing that is only ever temporary until the next restart
<resskin> How long does it take for program updates to get to the repositories? I'm thinking especially of Opera.
<McDangerous> I suppose you could use the 255th ASCII character as a blank to hold the line instead of just a carriage return?
<legend2440> kahrytan: read post #2     http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=40511
<kahrytan> legend2440,  Thank you for understanding
<ne2k__> lat: I don't know. it seems the bacula-director-mysql package might be broken
<resskin> Is this a dev question?
<ronin1234> if that doesn't work title="" might do it
<ne2k__> lat: try this thread: http://www.backupcentral.com/phpBB2/two-way-mirrors-of-external-mailing-lists-3/bacula-25/errors-while-try-to-install-bacula-89484/
<dxdemetriou> hi, I have 2GB ram and I have set the swappiness to 0, but after the usage of 700MB ram it still use swap. how can I configure the swap to be used only after it uses all 2GB of RAM?
<eviltim> ok,heres the deal.I installed ubuntu from the alt.cd,but the grub installer failed.So now ubuntu is installed,but i can't boot it.Is there a way to install grub from inside windows?
<avis> is it possible to put a permanent ssh nautilus mount icon on the gnome desktop ?  anyone know ?  my webhost enabled ssh for me so i'd like to be to store backup files offline easily
<GibbaTheHutt> dxdemetriou, can you put the output of free and top on a nopaste site ?
<ronin1234> deluge or transmittion place you bets now!
<eviltim> help please
<Bodsda> ronin1234, please dont take polls in here, try #ubuntu-bots   and talk to BestBot
<GibbaTheHutt> eviltim, boot from live cd and install grub ? (or from something like dsl or a rescue cd)
<eviltim> grub fails to install from both the alt. and the live cd
<GibbaTheHutt> but may be worth investigating why grub failed
<GibbaTheHutt> need more info as to what error and setup
<GibbaTheHutt> you could use wubi or whatever its called as a last resort I guess
<eviltim> I downloaded the alt cd
<Bodsda> eviltim, do you get something like  grub error: 22 ??
<eviltim> no
<lat> ne2k__, thanks. Going there now.
<eviltim> it says:this is a fatal error
<Bodsda> eviltim, download Super Grub Disk
<eviltim> ok
<ronin1234> can you make transmittion watch a dir and auto add torrents
<mehehool> hi
<dxdemetriou> GibbaTheHutt, I understood.. it uses 1,2GB for cache. I saw in system monitor the 700MB. so the cache is counted also before starting using the swap?
<mehehool> I have a small problem
<Bodsda> ronin1234, i believe it remembers what folder you put your last torrent in and starts there each time, but you always have to specify iirc
<whistler> hi guys, how can i change my local settings? im using ubuntu server. need to set its time and time settings to my native ones.
<GibbaTheHutt> dxdemetriou, linux will always fill all available memory as cache first if possible
<doktoreas> anyone got problem with the adress color in the firefox 3 bar?
<Bodsda> mehehool, ask away ;~)
<mehehool> i installed winxp within my linux an now the only way to acess linux is witha live cd
<Bodsda> !anyone | doktoreas
<ubottu> doktoreas: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ronin1234> hmm i think i'll go with deluge... transmition seems a bit basic for my tastes
<Bodsda> mehehool, you dont have grub installed?
<dxdemetriou> GibbaTheHutt, can I set how many memory will be used for cache?
<mehehool> my old linux is still there but i cant get to it
<doktoreas> Bodsda: that was the real question
<GibbaTheHutt> you want it to use all memory for cache, otherwise its just wasted, it will be freed as needed for any apps needing memory
<mehehool> grub?
<Bodsda> doktoreas, no, question solved?
<doktoreas> the adress bar of new Mozilla Firefox, show adress in a sort of gray
<Bodsda> mehehool, yeah, the bootloader,.,. windows probably replaced it
<Bodsda> doktoreas, see, you didnt ask your question..;~)
<mehehool> bodsda that sux how do i get it back
<doktoreas> lol
<ronin1234> i'd say my address bar is more of an off white
<Bodsda> mehehool, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<doktoreas> ronin1234: it's not really friendly for reading?
<Bodsda> doktoreas, i shouldnt worry about it now cause FF3 comes out 2moro
<dxdemetriou> GibbaTheHutt, if it's that, so I'll have the problem even if I put another 2GB ram. I forgot to say that I use vmware with 512MB ram
<ronin1234> probably you need to do the firefox fonts fix
<GibbaTheHutt> dxdemetriou, hard to tell without seeing some specific figures on a nopaste site or similar
<mehehool> bodsda will this overwrite my old files?
<Pi^2> hi, im trying to get a usb external hd detected by ubuntu...it was being detected before, and i later demounted it, used it on another PC, but now when it plugs in, no device is created in /dev/ for it
<doktoreas> ronin1234: thx I'll chek it out
<Bodsda> mehehool, no, only the master boot record (which is not a big deal) it touches nothing else
<joaopinto> Pi^2, have you checked the dmesg output ?
<icqnumber> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<Pi^2> joaopinto: yes
<Bodsda> !heNeverSaidItWasAnNTFSHardDrive
<ubottu> Bodsda: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ronin1234> ubottu should really respond in a pm if it hasn't been piped to another user... thats what I think anyway
<ubottu> ronin1234: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bodsda> ronin1234, not all users accept pm's
<Pi^2> joaopinto: ohci_hcd grabs it and says a new usb device at address 3
<_empemp_> Hi. I am having trouble to get my printer to work correctly. It is running on a ubuntu 8.04 computer and sharing is enabled. I find the printer and install it from another ubuntu 8.04 computer. It even print out a testpage.  But when i try to print from an apllication it just won't print.   Also when i try to verify the printer connection i got "printer is not accessible".    Anyone familiar with this behaviour?
<ronin1234> bit anti-social
<Bodsda> Pi^2, can you see it if you do      sudo fdisk -l
<mehehool> bodsda sweet thanks
<Bodsda> ?
<Bodsda> mehehool, no probs
<Pi^2> Bodsda: : i tried that, doesnt' appear there
<Pi^2> Bodsda: : only my interal hdd appears
<Bodsda> Pi^2, does it appear in    lsusb  ?
<Pi^2> sec
<Pi^2> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0928:ffff Oxford Semiconductor, Ltd
<Pi^2>  like this
<kHalEd_ElrAmY> We Will We Will Rock U
<blue|palm> hi, X keeps freezing for 1-3 seconds every now and then. When its frozen it doesnt accept keyboard input or render any changes. im on hardy, using nvidia binary drivers, with compiz enabled with very few effects.
<Bodsda> if thats what its called then yes
<Pi^2> thats the correct device
<Bodsda> kHalEd_ElrAmY, we will we will send you to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pi^2> i believe :)
<dxdemetriou> GibbaTheHutt,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/20567/
<Mando> Lol Bodsda
<ikonia> blue|palm: a good thing  to test is when it next freezes hit caps lock, see if the caps lock light goes on /off, this will show if the system is locking, or if it is X
<Bodsda> Pi^2, cool, but i have no idea why it isnt showing in fdisk -l ,.,. sorry
<Mando> We Will We Will Hit Bodsda
<Mando> lol
<blue|palm> ikonia, its definately X. just tested that now
<Pi^2> Bodsda: np, thanks for trying =)
<ikonia> blue|palm: tested with caps lock
<Pi^2> if anyone else has any suggestions im open
<Bodsda> Mando, seriously, this is a support channel #ubuntu-offtopic for random chatter plz
<Mando> ok ok Iam srry man
<ikonia> Pi^2: unplug the device, open a terminal window and do "sudo tail -f /var/log/messages" plug the usb device in see what appears in that log
<Mando> accept my excuse
<blue|palm> ikonia, i have just done this now yes. its freezing as i type :-/
<ikonia> blue|palm: cool and the caps lock light came on / off for you, no problems
<GibbaTheHutt> dxdemetriou, that looks fine to me (altho xorg and sys mon seems to be taking a lot of cpu, not sure if thats constant)
<blue|palm> ikonia, yes, the caps light was toggled while X is frozen. is there any way to fix this?
<Pi^2> ikonia: no error, it says it has detected a new full speed usb device, and chooses configuration 1 from 1
<Mando> Bodsda i wannna rooms for middle east can u help me plz ?
<ikonia> blue|palm: well, tell me a little more about your system, what video card do you have, what version/where did you get the nvidia package ?
<jussi01> !sa | Mando
<ubottu> Mando: For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<ikonia> Pi^2: ok, nothing else ?
<Mando> thx
<dxdemetriou> GibbaTheHutt, sorry, I had system monitor open
<Pi^2> ikonia: just those 2 lines
<Mando> how i can join ?
<Bodsda> Mando, type   /j رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<jussi01> Mando: /join #ubuntu-sa
<Bodsda> no the other way around
<Mando> ok
<Bodsda> that was a weird c+v
<ikonia> Pi^2: ok, so if you open places -> computer from the gnome menu, do you see the disk ?
<GibbaTheHutt> dxdemetriou, are you actually experiencing any problems at the moment ?
<blue|palm> ikonia, GeForce GO 7400 on my vaio laptop. nvidia driver is the latest one found in the repo's i.e. restricted driver manager
<Mando>  /join #ubuntu-sa
<Pi^2> ikonia: no. just my internal and my CD
<ikonia> blue|palm: seems pretty good
<jussi01> Mando: - the space
<Bodsda> Mando, remove the space from the line
<Mando> ok
<blue|palm> someone ban Mando pls. he's spamming
<ikonia> blue|palm: just let me have a look on 7400 support, as I've not seen one of those before
<Bodsda> blue|palm, no hes not
<ikonia> blue|palm: he's not, he's just new, give it a minute
<kahrytan> Does anyone know how to add Kubuntu, from separate partition,  to grub menu.lst
<ikonia> kahrytan: use the existing menu.lst as an example
<blue|palm> ikonia, thanks
<Bodsda> kahrytan, have you excepted that menu.lst is grub menu yet?
<kahrytan> ikonia,  tried that. failed
<ikonia> kahrytan: what did it say/what did you add
<dxdemetriou> GibbaTheHutt, when the swap is used some programs that use it works very slow. not every program, only the new programs I open.
<kahrytan> ikonia,  file not found
<joaopinto> kahrytan, you do understand that you can have both kubuntu and ubuntu on the same partition, right ?
<ikonia> kahrytan: which file ? the kernel boot file I asume ?
<Bodsda> kahrytan, gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ikonia> joaopinto: no you can't, just the same desktop
<joaopinto> ikonia, erm ? sure you can, you can have both set of packages
<kahrytan> ikonia,  It just says file not found.
<GibbaTheHutt> dxdemetriou, I dont see that the swap is really in use currently, very tiny amount, but there is plenty of free cache that an app will use when run currently
<ikonia> jaivikram: you can have a massive install containing both sets of packages sure, but not two seperate installs
<Bodsda> joaopinto, you need to look at how you phrased it, ikonia is technically right
<ikonia> kahrytan: please pastebin your  menu.lst
<ikonia> jaivikram: sorry, that was for joaopinto
<kahrytan> ikonia,  just the kubuntu part.
<ikonia> kahrytan: no, your whole grub menu.lst please
<Pi^2> ikonia: is it possible that it doesnt work because i didnt have the cable plugged in during boot?
<ikonia> Pi^2: that shouldn't make a difference with hot plug,
<slowlearner> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<kahrytan> ikonia,  Nope.
<jussi01> shouldnt sudo update-grub pull any partitions on the same disk?
<Pi^2> it worked earlier in the day :(
<ikonia> Pi^2: what would be very interesting to do is unplug it, reboot, tail -f /var/log/messages and re-plug it in
<joaopinto> ubuntu/kubuntu are not differente OSes, just a set of packages, I don't see which part of my sentence is not correct
<Pi^2> mmm
<ikonia> kahrytan: no what ? I'm asking you to paste bin your grub menu.lst please
<Pi^2> i'll try, give me a few mins
<ikonia> joaopinto: your right you can have both sets of packages, just not to the two seperate installs as kahrytan wants on 1 partition
<Bodsda> slowlearner, plz talk to the bot in pm if the factoid is for yourself, it just saves on the amount of scroling we have to do ;~)
<slowlearner> can anybody point me to the apt/lock fix?
<Revenge2K> only heard nagging in the forum and it brought me here... GNU Linux rocks
<mehehool> bodsda hey i now have linux and lost xp
<joaopinto> ikonia, I never mentioned separated installs, I just noted you can have both, because some people are not aware that they are different set of packages for the same OS can be installed on a single system.. :)
<ikonia> slowlearner: what's the problem ?
<eviltim> supergrub still wont install grub!
<eviltim> I AM VERY MAD
<jaivikram> I have a problem getting  Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection work
<jaivikram> help
<kahrytan> ikonia,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/20569/
<jussi01> !aptfix | slowlearner
<ikonia> joaopinto: and your correct, I'm not pulling you on that, kahrytan wants seperate install though
<ubottu> slowlearner: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<jaivikram> !!
<slowlearner> ikonia:  E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<eviltim> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ikonia> slowlearner: ls -la /var/llib/apt/lists/lock please
<Bodsda> mehehool, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=212066
<ikonia> eviltim: what ?
<eviltim> supergrub still wont install grub!
<ikonia> kahrytan: why hav eyou removed the uuid's ?
<eviltim> the supergrub program
<Hobbsee> !repeat | eviltim
<ubottu> eviltim: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<joaopinto> !apt-lock | slowlearner
<ubottu> Factoid apt-lock not found
<joaopinto> !aptlock | slowlearner
<ubottu> slowlearner: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<jaivikram> ﻿I have a problem getting  Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection work...help!!
<eviltim> grub just wont install on my comp
<blue|palm> ikonia, X just froze completely now forcing a hard reset (ctrl-alt-backspace wouldnt take) and now everything seems normal again
<slowlearner> ikonia: -rw-r----- 1 root root 0 2008-06-16 17:35 /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<eviltim> Ive tried every possible way
<kahrytan> ikonia,  cuz it's private?
<slowlearner> joaopinto: thanks
<ikonia> kahrytan: it's a disk uuid ??? it's not private
<ikonia> blue|palm: I can't see much in the way of support notes for a 7400
<ikonia> blue|palm: I'm still looking
<blue|palm> ikonia, thank you
<eviltim> HELP ME
<ikonia> eviltim: stop
<eviltim> WHY
<paniked> lol
<paniked> why the cap
<paniked> s
<kahrytan> ikonia,  partition uuid.  and it is private
<ikonia> eviltim: if you want help - you're going to learn how to ask for help and behave in a calm and helpful way
<eviltim> IVE BEEN TRYING TO INSTALL UBUNTU FOR SIX MONTHS
<paniked> lol
<ikonia> kahrytan: don't be silly, it's a dynamic uuid
<eviltim> every single time grub fails
<ikonia> kahrytan: there is no harm in showing the full file
<blue|palm> eviltim, are you dual boot installing?
<slowlearner> joaopinto: no good
<eviltim> yes
<kahrytan> ikonia,  It changes only when partition changes so it's not dynamic
<ikonia> kahrytan: it's dynamiclly generate
<blue|palm> eviltim, define "fails": how does it fail?
<eviltim> ive tried downloading it in windows!
<ikonia> generated
<eviltim> this is a fatal error
<jaivikram> ﻿ ﻿I have a problem getting  Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection work
<blue|palm> eviltim, which one? did you write it down?
<joaopinto> slowlearner, have you used the "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock" ?
<eviltim> thats what the ubuntu installer says
<eviltim> no
<kahrytan> ikonia,  and you dontneed  full file.
<slowlearner> joaopinto: yes sir ,  i did
<eviltim> super grub disc wont install it to
<mehehool> bodsda i didnt understand any of that
<ikonia> kahrytan: just paste the full file so I can see how it's mapped out
<joaopinto> slowlearner, and are you running sudo apt-get whatever with sudo ?
<eviltim> is my computer allergic to grub?!
<kahrytan> ikonia,  thats all you get. take or leave. it
<blue|palm> eviltim, if grub is failing, it should give an error code. if you can get that it would be helpful
<Pi^2> ikonia: same 2 lines, still doesnt show up :(
<eviltim> Now ill have to install it again
<kuja> Hi.  My production server (Ubuntu Gutsy server) is being very bad right now.  It's thinking that any unknown hostname is itself.  What can I do about this?
<blue|palm> eviltim, also, to check if its your hardware, try installing something like fedora or opensuse to see if they install fine
<eviltim> THE UBUNTU
<ikonia> kahrytan: no problem, I'll leave it, if your not going to provide information to the people helping you, don't bother asking for support
<slowlearner> joaopinto: previously i was updating my sources when it crashed
<eviltim> IM GIVING UP
<ikonia> eviltim: just calm down for a minute
<eviltim> cant I install grub from inside windows!
<joaopinto> slowlearner, sudo fuser -cuk shoud kill any process locking the file
<ikonia> eviltim: as I said, - someone will help you
<kahrytan> ikonia,  and dont get people's hopes up if you arent going to help people.
<wers> what's the lightest video file format? I have a .MOV. What should I convert it to if I want the file size to be smaller?
<Exteris> eviltim, no you can't, and what's the problem?
<eviltim> in 2 weeks
<kuja> hm..
<kuja> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ikonia> kahrytan: I'm offering to help you, but you won't paste the file
<kahrytan> ikonia,  I pasted what you needed. nothing more.
<eviltim> Then how am i supposed to install it!
<eviltim> it fails inside ubuntu!
<jussi01> slowlearner: you sure you have all instances of synaptic closed?
<kuja> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20572/ -- example here
<ikonia> kahrytan: interesting, your telling me what I need to fix it, I suggest - you fix it your self if you know that much
<ikonia> eviltim: just wait a minute
<jaivikram> ﻿ ﻿I have a problem getting  Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection work..
<Bodsda> !polite | kahrytan
<ubottu> Factoid polite not found
<slowlearner> jussio1: yes i have
<ikonia> eviltim: the channel is busy, someone will get to you shortly
<kahrytan> Can anyone help me add Kubuntu form separate partion to menu.lst? ikonia  can't help me
<eviltim> IVE BEEN WAITING FOR ^ MONTHS
<eviltim> 6
<Pi^2> eviltim: does it fail during the install?
<eviltim> yes
<ikonia> eviltim: enough now, your attitude is becoming a problem
<jussi01> !caps | eviltim
<ubottu> eviltim: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<mehehool> bodsda how do i get to the old dual boot options i had before
<Pi^2> eviltim: i had that problem, try changing your main partition to ext2
<ikonia> kahrytan: I can help you - you won't give me the information I'm asking for
<eviltim> DONT TELL ME WHaT TO DO
<kahrytan> ikonia,  all it needs is a proper entry.
<Bodsda> !attitude | kahrytan -- youve been given help, you refused it
<ubottu> kahrytan -- youve been given help, you refused it: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<eviltim> BYE
<jussi01> eviltim: Please obey the channel rules
<Pi^2> it worked for me eviltim :)
<ikonia> kahrytan: so give me the uuid's
<eviltim> No,no,no
<Hobbsee> kahrytan: you are aware that a UUID is a completely randomly generated number, and doesn't have antyhing to do with security at all, aren't you?
<eviltim> another 30 mins wasted installing moptions inside the installer
<eviltim> I give up
<ikonia> eviltim: please please, clam down
<ikonia> calm
<eviltim> Maybe, in a few years
<kahrytan> Hobbsee,  But I know it only changes when partition changes.  if I give it out, I have to format and reinstall.
<eviltim> when i get my new comp
<eviltim> GOODBYE
<jussi01> eviltim: have you followed the instructions in the lost grub tutorial?
<Hobbsee> kahrytan: come on now.  take off the foil hat.  it doesn't do you any good.
<Bodsda> eviltim, you need to get out of this windows atitude, persistance is a virtue
<kahrytan> Hobbsee,  Im paranoid. So No one will know the uuids.
<jussi01> !grub > eviltim
<Hobbsee> kahrytan: then no one can help you.
<Hobbsee> kahrytan: what are you even trying to do?
<eviltim> 6 FUCKING MONTHS IVE BEEN WAITING
<kahrytan> Hobbsee,  Add kubuntu partition entry to grub menu on ubuntu partition
<jaivikram> ﻿﻿ ﻿I have a problem getting  Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection work......here is the dmesg........http://paste.ubuntu.com/20571/
<ikonia> Pi^2: sorry, I missed your comment as the vhannel was moving fast, what's the current status
<Pi^2> eviltim: i had a problem with grub installing too, but it only took me about an hour to fix after i browsed the web and like 10 threads...you gotta look around for answers man
<Bodsda> kahrytan, look, this is my uuid's -- Someone Hack Me!!!! -- http://pastebin.com/f76d8582d
<Pi^2> ikonia: same 2 lines, no go! :(
<Hobbsee> kahrytan: there are examples of that higher in your /boot/grub/menu.list
<ikonia> Pi^2: same issue ok
<eviltim> what do you think ive been doing for 6 months?
<Hobbsee> kahrytan: and you should be able to appropriate the ubuntu ones.
<eviltim> every single day
<eviltim> I give
<eviltim> up
<mehehool> bodsda how do i get to the old dual boot options i had before
<eviltim> at least windows doesnt give me problems like this
<ikonia> Hobbsee: he's getting the kernel file not found, however it would help to see the root partition differ from the gnome one to understand why the kernel image is missing- but not sahring information means I'm out
<Bodsda> mehehool, sorry, im on the phone atm, gimme 10-15 mins,.,.sorry
<Pi^2> windows and ubuntu aren't competeing
<crimsaq> I'm trying to fully exit KDE/X Server to get to the command line to install my NVIDIA drivers, anyone tell me how? ctrl alt F1 doesnt actually close the X server :|
<ikonia> eviltim: you've said you give up 4 times now, either give up or wait for help
<jussi01> eviltim: ok - it seems windows is more your style then for now. You are welcome to try again with ubuntu later
<mehehool> bodsda my apologies ill wait
<Pi^2> both OSes have valid pros and cons
<kahrytan> Hobbsee, I tried with http://paste.ubuntu.com/20569/
<user__> anyone can explain what VC++ Framework means?
<eviltim> NOW<STOP MOCKING ME
<Hobbsee> ikonia: are you sure you're using the right uuid's for the kernel not being found?
<ikonia> Hobbsee: nope, not sure, I can't see the uuid's
<jaivikram> ﻿﻿ ﻿I have a problem getting  Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection work......here is the dmesg........http://paste.ubuntu.com/20571/
<mib> hi.anyone has prblem before in headset audio in UBuntu Feisty
<mib> please help
<Hobbsee> kahrytan: that pastebin is useless.
<user__> i need to install  VC++ Framework in wine .. anyone know what i should download from microsoft?
<ikonia> Hobbsee: I was going to run through that with him
<kahrytan> Hobbsee,  how so?
<Bodsda> mehehool, right ok,.,. what was that link i gave you?
<joaopinto> user_, please try #winehq
<Hobbsee> kahrytan: because it gives no way to check whether the partition that corresponds to that uuid even exists.
<ikonia> Hobbsee: as /boot will probably be off his root, and he'll have two /boots, hence why I needed/wanted to check
<Hobbsee> ikonia: most people don't do a separte /boot though
<ikonia> Hobbsee: exactly
<mib> i tried consult #alsa but it seems not helpful other than refer back to #ubuntu
<ikonia> Hobbsee: so his root is critical
<ikonia> Hobbsee: hence the check
<Bodsda> kahrytan, if i give you one command that will help everyone immensely, will you run it (its not mallicous i promise)
<kahrytan> Hobbsee,  It's justmissing uuid. Rest are defaults from default ubuntu install.
<Hobbsee> kahrytan: is the UUID that you have listed in the ubuntu partition the correct one based on ls -la /dev/disk-by/uuid ?
<kahrytan> Hobbsee,  yes. i double checked that
<Bodsda> Hobbsee, sudo blkid   is easier to understand
<Hobbsee> kahrytan: is the root drive number correct?
<ikonia> kahrytan: your "/whois kahrytan" gives out better information about exploiting you than a usless uuid
<ikonia> kahrytan: your paranoid about security yet giving your ip address away in a public chat room with 1000+ users
 * Bodsda gets out my ip hack kit
<mib> any help?
<jaivikram> will anyone please help me
<ikonia> Pi^2: what type of device is it
<jaivikram> ﻿﻿ ﻿I have a problem getting  Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection work......here is the http://paste.ubuntu.com/20571/
<kahrytan> Hobbsee,  you mean root 0.3?
<Pi^2> ikonia: it's a WD 500GB mybook (usb2.0 external hdd)
<ikonia> Hobbsee: the two /boot partitions may have different device.maps
<kahrytan> Hobbsee,  It is the third partition on the hdd. First is swap, 2nd is Ubuntu, third is Kubuntu.
<ikonia> kahrytan: then it should be hd0,2
<ikonia> kahrytan: not 4
<Hobbsee> kahrytan: have you taken into account the fact that the hard drives are numbered from 0, not 1?
<ikonia> not 3
<ikonia> Pi^2: how many other disks are in the system ?
<mehehool> bodsda im not sure i lost it but it was about linux and windows and i was confused just reading it plus it was a conversation there were no answers
<Pi^2> ikonia: one internal
<vahid_> i can't show divx with subtitle !!!!
<ikonia> Pi^2: so could you do an "ls- la /dev/sdb" for me please
<kahrytan> ikonia,  Seee? You didnt need full file to help
<mehehool> bodsda found it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=212066
<Pi^2> ikonia: no such file or dir
<kahrytan> Hobbsee,  yes, it slipped
<mib> anyone?>
<Pi^2> though it loaded it /dev/sdb1 earlier
<jaivikram> @ikonia: ﻿﻿﻿ ﻿I have a problem getting  Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection work......here is the dmesg........http://paste.ubuntu.com/20571/...help?
<Hobbsee> kahrytan: so, does it work with the fixed root number?
<Bodsda> mehehool, tried this? -- http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/linux_beginner_books/unofficial_ubuntu_starter_guide/index_132.html
<ikonia> Pi^2: so it did load something earlier
<kahrytan> Hobbsee,  let me check.
<Pi^2> ikonia: i could access the harddrive earlier, yes :)
<user__> i need to install  VC++ Framework in wine .. anyone know what i should download from microsoft?
<ikonia> Pi^2: thats quite odd, could you paste the output of "lsusb" into a pastebin please.
<Slart_> user__: sounds like visual C++.. but you really should ask someone using windows.. not ubuntu-users
<Bodsda> ikonia, have you got the disk uuids and menu.lst  and fdsik from him yet?
<ikonia> Pi^2: obviouslt the device is detected as it shows up
<Hobbsee> jaivikram: do you have linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-19-generic (or whatever your kernel type is) installed?
<ikonia> Bodsda: nope, I'm ignoring the issue now as I've not got all the info, for a 2 minute fix, I can't pull teeth
<Hobbsee> jaivikram: if not, install it, come back.  also ntoe that the light doesn't work on hardy.
<fabio> ughhhhhhhhhhh
<user__> Slart_  thanks :)
<Slart_> user__: you're welcome
<Bodsda> ikonia, i have a command to give him that will give you all the info you need in 3 pastebinit links,.,. but he prob wont accept it from me
<Pi^2> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20575/
<ikonia> Bodsda: I could get the info, it's not a problem if he thinks it's a security risk, I'm not going to push for it any more
<ikonia> Pi^2: I don't think that is your drive
<ikonia> Pi^2: is this a laptop ?
<Pi^2> ikonia: yup
<ikonia> Pi^2: yes, for some reason that disk is not showing up at all
<simon30> hi
<Bodsda> ikonia, ok dude, il see if Hobbsee needs it -- Hobbsee mind if i pm you?
<Hobbsee> Bodsda: go ahead
<ikonia> Bodsda: I'm sure she knows how to use blkid
<Pi^2> ikonia: if it makes any difference, its an NTFS volume and it's encyrpted with TrueCrypt
<Hobbsee> ikonia: i've never used it actually.  haven't really needed to
<ikonia> Pi^2: Hmmmmm that could make a difference to it not mounting, but not showing up in lsusb shouldn't
<ikonia> Hobbsee: you surpirse me
<Pi^2> ikonia: i had it mounted as read only earlier with TC, and i could use it, however, after unconnecting it and reconnecting it later on in the day, it does not show up as a device
<Hobbsee> ikonia: i just use the straight ls -la /dev/disk-by/uuid/
<ikonia> Hobbsee: all works the same
<Hobbsee> yeah
<ikonia> Pi^2: the trucrypt stuff could explain issues mounting it, but your not even getting that far, that fact that lsusb can't see it is a conern
<ikonia> concern
<Pi^2> ikonia: indeed
<ikonia> Pi^2: is this laptop dual boot ?
<Pi^2> ikonia: i dont expect it to automount
<Pi^2> ikonia: no, full fledged ubuntu
<ikonia> Pi^2: do you still have the livecd ?
<Pi^2> ikonia: yup
<jee> is there a chanel about GNU?
<ilia_2s2> hi all
<joaopinto> jee, check on /list
<slushpuppy\> hello, how do I upgrade tar to 1.20 version?
<ikonia> Pi^2: this is a long shot, but could you try booting from that, tailing the messages file, and then plugging it in, seeing if it "detects" it any differeent, your hal/dbus system could be borked on your install (doubtful - but a long shot)
<pluffsy> hi
<ikonia> Pi^2: do you have any other usb devices also, another drive, an pen, a fan etc
<joaopinto> slushpuppy\, whats is wrong with the tar shipped with ubuntu ?
<jee> there so many in list the name?
<pluffsy> is it possible to use procmail/dmail to deliver email to a script instead of mailbox or folder?
<mannyz> Hello, Im trying to get XMMS player... I used to get it from add and remove.. but i only found it from xmms.org.. its in tar.gz file.. and I dont know where to extract. Help please...
<slushpuppy\> It doesn't have the lzma flag joaopinto
<Pi^2> ikonia: yes i do, let me try my pen drive before i reboot this into live
<ikonia> mannyz: thats a source file, you need to compile it, there is a replacemant for xmms
<ikonia> !xmms | mannyz
<ubottu> mannyz: For the reason why xmms is no longer in the hardy repositories see: http://bugs.debian.org/461309 .  Consider using audacious instead.
<joaopinto> slushpuppy\, you mean, it lacks lzma support ?
<kahrytan> Hobbsee: It works.
<slushpuppy\> yeah
<mehehool> bodsda ok off topic y do i keep getting trapped in my web pages with no minimalizer
<Hobbsee> kahrytan: oh good!
<mannyz> its buggy :o?
<joaopinto> slushpuppy\, you will need to build it from source
<mannyz> ikonia: I should use some other program?
<Bodsda> mehehool, hhmmm,.,. you mean you cant see the buttons on the top right corner?
<ikonia> Pi^2: I'm interested if the pen shows up in lsusb
<Slart_> mannyz: it unmaintained
<joaopinto> !compile | slushpuppy\
<ubottu> slushpuppy\: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ikonia> mannyz: read the factoid that ubottu sent you
<Slart_> mannyz: it's unmaintained.. check out audacious instead
<ikonia> mannyz: look at audacious
<jaivikram> @hobbsee: will do that n get back
<slushpuppy\> I downloaded the source file, did configure and make, however tar @ cli still returns 1.19 version, do i have to remove the existing tar?
<Pi^2> ikonia:  it did
<Pi^2> ikonia: detected as sdb
<Hobbsee> jaivikram: cool :)
<slushpuppy\> make install* as well.
<ikonia> Pi^2: it pains me to say it but it looks like that device is having a problem
<mannyz> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> slushpuppy\: what are you trying to install ?
<slushpuppy\> tar, 1.20
<ikonia> slushpuppy\: why do you want 1.20 version of tar ?
<mannyz> ikonia: well its like xmms (winamp) :D
<slushpuppy\> Because 1.19 doesn't have lzma support
<mannyz> ikonia: thanks :)
<joaopinto> slushpuppy\, well you need to make install to get installed, also it is probably safer to install it to a non standar location, to not override the default tar
<Pi^2> ikonia: i have a theory now
<Pi^2> ikonia: about the usb cable
<ikonia> Pi^2: I'm listening
<slushpuppy\> Alright thanks joaopinto.
<joaopinto> slushpuppy\, , ./configure --prefix=/usr/local
<slushpuppy\> Thanks ikonia too.
<joaopinto> then make, make install
<ikonia> slushpuppy\: I did nothing
<ikonia> joaopinto: sudo make install
<ikonia> oops
<joaopinto> right, sudo
<slushpuppy\> I am being courteous :P
<ikonia> slushpuppy\: appriciated
<slushpuppy\> Glad to have smart people willing to help idiots like me ^>^
<Pi^2> ikonia: omg...
<ikonia> Pi^2: ?
<Pi^2> ikonia: i unplugged the hdd, unplugged the cable smacked the cable against my table a few times, replugged it and now it has detected according to /var/log/messags
<Pi^2> going to try to mount now
<ikonia> Pi^2: buy a new cable,
<ikonia> Pi^2: nice debugging "I smacked it against the table"
<Bodsda> lmao
<joaopinto> lol
<slushpuppy\> tar (GNU tar) 1.20
<slushpuppy\>  <-- thanks again ^.^
<Pi^2> ikonia: i can access it now...im so sorry for wasting your time if it turned out to be the cable :|
<ikonia> Pi^2: not a waste of time, glad your working
<simon30> anyone know how to connect belkin wireless adapter on ubuntu?
<simon30> anyone know how to connect belkin wireless adapter on ubuntu?
<Pi^2> ikonia:  thank you for the help man , appreciate it
<slushpuppy\> Hiya, silly question, How do I run a program from an external dir, say /usr/local/bin
<ikonia> Pi^2: not at all
<legend2440> there should be a ubottu factoid   !smack it on a table
<ikonia> slushpuppy\: /usr/local/bin/tar
<slushpuppy\> mmkay, thanks
<ikonia> slushpuppy\: it's controlled via $PATH varaible (echo $PATH to see it)
<slushpuppy\> yeah environ vars
<ikonia> slushpuppy\: it searches the path in $PATH and the first one it finds in $PATH it executes
<simon30> anyone know how to connect belkin wireless adapter on ubuntu?
<slushpuppy\> Thanks again.
<Pi^2> ikonia: i spent 2 years without having a windows system, used gentoo, then when i got a job as a game programmer i had to switch to windows because winex/cedega was not supported enough to work from there. now that i'm free from that job, i have just installed ubuntu on my main laptop yesterday, for the first time in a year or so
<Pi^2> ikonia: i'm very happy :)
<ikonia> Pi^2: good for you
<Slart_> simon30: wait at least 5 minutes before repeating a question.. while you're waiting check the ubuntu forums and perhaps google.. you're probably not the only one with that wireless adapter
<ukubuntu> Hi all, I am tryng to get a netgear wg111 wireless usb to work. the forums say to use ndiswrapper but the v3 .inf file is not there, the driver is in a .exe file. Help!
<Pi^2> i feel like im finally home after a long trip
<jaivikram> @hobbsee: did that...now the dmesg says... http://paste.ubuntu.com/20581/
<Slart_> ukubuntu: try using wine to run the exe file.. perhaps it has some kind of -unpack switch to just get the files out
<Hobbsee> jaivikram: does it work anyway?
<ukubuntu> thx slart I will look at that then
<zetheroo> please help...  I have lost all sound on my Thinkpad T60 ..... there appears to be no sound device!? However when I boot into the -17 kernel the sound is working...... but not with the -18 kernel!? Please help....
<jaivikram> @hobbsee: no, I just installed the modules,,,do i need to do something else too...like a restart...
<jaivikram> ?
<Hobbsee> jaivikram: yes
<jaivikram> k...will do that get back...hang on
<glitsj16> zetheroo: what does "sudo cat /proc/asound/cards" output ?
<zetheroo> ﻿glitsj16: --- no soundcards ---
<antimoof> is there a standard place to whine about out-of-date versions of packages?
<glitsj16> zetheroo: lspci | grep audio also empty ?
<ikonia> antimoof: what package ?
<ikonia> antimoof: what version do you want and why ?
<antimoof> uim; what's installed is 1.4.1, which is about a year old. 1.5.1 is out now.
<zetheroo> ﻿glitsj16: my audio device is 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<ikonia> antimoof: what's the reason you want 1.5.1, if you have a good reason you can just log a launchpad request
<zetheroo> ﻿glitsj16: ﻿"lspci | grep audio" gives nothing
<antimoof> primarily, that uim-xim keeps on crashing inside of glibc.
<ikonia> antimoof: log the request if you think it's a solid reason
<ikonia> antimoof: http://www.launchpad.net
<legend2440> zetheroo: is the kernel    linux-image-2.6.24-18-generic?
<glitsj16> zetheroo: okay, where did you get the 00:1b.0 output from ? probably your /etc/asound.conf is missing or empty ..
<zetheroo> ﻿ legend2440: hi again .... yes ... the latest Ubuntu kernel .... -18
<persi> hello, what do you think are the specs with which xubuntu speed advantage will be unnoticeable and I should install base gnome version instead?
<zetheroo> ﻿glitsj16: lspci gave me the audio device
<zetheroo> ﻿glitsj16: and everything else
<glitsj16> zetheroo: okay, can you pastebin your "/etc/asound.conf" and "./asoundrc" (if you have that please ?
<zetheroo> ﻿glitsj16: ok... please give me a moment
<ilia_2s2> zethero: hmmm... but mu kernel information says 2.6.24-19-generic
<f1ne> hi, can anbody help me to make vpn connection. i found manual in russian, but i cannot make folder in etc\ppp\peer with vpn settings. how to get rights? (ubuntu 8.04, 1 user - admin)
<glitsj16> zetheroo: sure, no rush
<whs> hello, I connect my external usb disk and I found this in dmesg|tail [118051.016652]  sdb: sdb1 sdb2 < sdb5 > but there is no /dev/sdb*
<whs> s/disk/harddisk/
<ozkelligirl> hi all
<jaivikram> @hobbsee: it doesn't work... http://paste.ubuntu.com/20583/
<zetheroo> ﻿glitsj16: ok sudo gedit /etc/asound.conf open an empty txt file
<Hobbsee> jaivikram: what does iwconfig show?
<glitsj16> zetheroo: ok, and you haven't got a .asoundrc in your home dir neither ?
<zetheroo> ﻿glitsj16: no ...
<josef_> guys why in knetworkmanager there is a kppp  and its not working properly
<jaivikram> @hobbsee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20584/
<zetheroo> ﻿glitsj16: not here
<glitsj16> zetheroo: ok, alsa is clueless about your card it seems, we will have to produce some, can I pm you ?
<antimoof> ok; I'll try and coerce it into crashing again, and when it happens I'll file a launchpad bug. grazie.
<zetheroo> ﻿glitsj16: sure thing... thanks
<jonaskoe1ker> How can I make NetworkManager associate with my ap and do dhcp on boot?
<jonaskoe1ker> or, alternatively, how can I make wpa_supplicant poke me when it associates and reassociates?
<dougsko> jonaskoe1ker: wpa_supplicant allows for pre-up/post-down scripts i believe
<dougsko> jonaskoe1ker: i dont know about NetworkManager, but you can set up that other stuff right in /etc/network/interfaces
<jonaskoe1ker> dougsko: so I just put "up" lines in /etc/network/interfaces?
<ukubuntu> Slart, I ran the exe file and it did unpack files but it  did not give th .inf file :(
<Kartagis> Bodsda: are you still there?
<dougsko> jonaskoe1ker: check 'man interfaces'
<Bodsda> Kartagis, yes...
<jonaskoe1ker> dougsko: the thing I'm concerned about is when I move my laptop from home to university, the interface doesn't go down, so no hooks will get run
<Kartagis> Bodsda: I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/20563/
<jonaskoe1ker> dougsko: ... and so I won't run dhcp when I associate with uni-wlan
<Kartagis> when I check dmesg
<Bodsda> Kartagis, sorry, i have no idea what to suggest, apart from ask the channel
<dougsko> jonaskoe1ker: well, you can specify multiple separate networks in wpa_supplicant
<achadwick> jonaskoe1ker: you're configuring it though the regular GUI, right? Should Just Work.
<jonaskoe1ker> achadwick: I'm hacking conffiles
<ukubuntu> ﻿Hi all, I am tryng to get a netgear wg111 wireless usb to work. the forums say to use ndiswrapper but the v3 .inf file is not there, the driver is in a .exe file. ﻿I ran the exe file and it did unpack files but it  did not give th .inf file. any ideas?
<Kartagis> can i get help please?
<perplexed> can someone help? my system hangs on running boot scripts 'rc.local'
<Kartagis> I got the error Error inserting wlan_scan_sta (/lib/modules/2.6.24-18-generic/net/wlan_scan_sta.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg) when I did a modprobe wlan_scan_sta
<Kartagis> as described on http://www.ubuntugeek.com/atheros-5007eg-with-madwifi-on-i386-platform.html. any ideas why?
<ozkelligirl> what program should i use for video on you tube?
<perplexed> running hardy 8.04
<jonaskoelker> achadwick: is there a regular GUI for wpa_supplicant?
<dougsko> jonaskoe1ker: you just need to define all your networks in wpa_supplicant.conf, then set up your interfaces file to use it, and you should be good. and like i said, i think you can set up hooks in your wpa_supp file for when it goes up/down
<Kartagis> when I check dmesg, I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/20563/
<achadwick> jonaskoelker: then you probably want to turn off n-m and run something like ifplugd instead. But I've never played with that sort of thing for wireless. n-m works well.
<perplexed> iwlist scan
<Revenge2K> if I run hardy and a new version comes out.. willt he update manager update my GNU Linux to the latest version or will i have to burn another disc
<Slart_> ukubuntu: hmm.. I'm pretty sure there's supposed to be a inf-file somewhere in there..
<Revenge2K> will the*
<ikonia> Kartagis: that module either requires a depenant module, or is not compatbile with that kernel
<ikonia> Kartagis: where did you get that module
<ozkelligirl> help help help
<jonaskoelker> achadwick: last I checked, ifplugd hasn't been updated since 2005
<Slart_> ukubuntu: but I might be wrong.. it's been a long time since I used windows
<perplexed> can someone help? my system hangs on running boot scripts 'rc.local' running hardy 8.04
<ikonia> perplexed: whats in your rc.local ?
<achadwick> That would be consistent with when I last used ifplugd in anger, yes.
<perplexed> can someone help? my system hangs on running boot scripts 'rc.local' running hardy 8.04. The script only contains exit 0
<ukubuntu> there should be but I guess they stpped after v2
<ozkelligirl> help help help
<dougsko> perplexed: is it set +x?
<Kartagis> ikonia: http://snapshots.madwifi.org/special/madwifi-ng-r2756+ar5007.tar.gz
<ikonia> ozkelligirl: ask a question
<ikonia> Kartagis: looks like that module won't run against your current version
<perplexed> dougsko: yes
<ikonia> Kartagis: do a modinfo against it see if it needs a dependant module ?
<ikonia> perplexed: what is in it the rc.local ?
<kora> hi, how can i disable (and reenable afterwards) the wpa_supplicant and the nm-applet thing hardy normally uses for its wireless management. i need to use "iwconfig mode ad-hoc" and it always tells me the device is busy.
<jzitt> Can someone explain how I can tell whether my WiFi is working and how to find and connect to sites? I keep finding cryptic documentation that doesn't seem to correlate to anything I'm actually seeing.
<dougsko> perplexed: maybe have it echo something to a file so you can see if it's actually getting run
<perplexed> ikonia: thats the wrong link
<ozkelligirl> what program can use to get video in you tube on ubuntu7.10
<rsk> ozkelligirl: flash
<ikonia> perplexed: what's the wrong link ?
<dougsko> ozkelligirl: firefox
<ikonia> perplexed: I didn't post a link
<ozkelligirl> not working
<jzitt> I'm running Hardy on an Eee after updating everything and running the appropriate scripts... I think.
<perplexed> http://snapshots.madwifi.org/special/
<ikonia> perplexed: I didn't post that
<kora> ozkelligirl<. do you have the package "ubuntu-restricted" installed?
<ozkelligirl> i'll try firefox thanks
<dougsko> ozkelligirl: you have to install flash. i used the one from adobe's site
<perplexed> download the first and 3rd tarball
<ikonia> perplexed: I asked what was in your rc.local
<perplexed> ikonia: someone posted it 4 u.
<perplexed> im correcting them
<ikonia> perplexed: no they didn't they where expalining where they got a kernel module from
<Kartagis> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20587/
<perplexed> download the first and third tarball
<ikonia> perplexed: your not correcting them, it's where THEY got it from
<jaivikram> @hobbsee: any ideas?...i tried fn+f2 and also the switch on my laptop....nothing works...i don't know what hw switch is it talking bout
<perplexed> well whoever is setting up their atheros ar5007 wifi adapter, i just got mine working
<Hobbsee> jaivikram: the hardware switch is fn+f2.  i don't know, sorry
<perplexed> hp pavilion dv6000
<dougsko> perplexed: heh yeah i had to compile my own to get my atheros card working
<perplexed> dougsko: well its getting run, my system was working fine
<jzitt> perplexed: I think mine may be working, but I can't quite tell for sure.
<hiptobecubic> I cannot empty my trash can. even with sudo rm -rf /path/to/.trash
<kelvin-p> perplexed: i've been having exactly the same problem too
<perplexed> until i ran bum and stopped some services
<perplexed> rebooted and then bang.
<dougsko> perplexed: not bad though since now packet injection works
<dougsko> perplexed: wait, so your box isnt hanging anymore?
<kelvin-p> perplexed: and  now i believe it is most likely because of xserver not being able to load the screen size right
<jaivikram> :(...disappointed with hardy on the wifi part...can't help not saying that..
<kelvin-p> perplexed: it's still hanging
<perplexed> yes
<perplexed> its still hanging
<perplexed> my nvidia driver was working fine
<perplexed> rebooted and everything
<IceGuest_75> can someone tell me how to change a user password remotely away from the box ?
<babo> can i install flash 8 in ubuntu under wine ?
<kahrytan> Who knows how to add blank link to grub?
<hiptobecubic> my atheros wifi is working just lovely at thememebt
<jzitt> I think I have the Gnome network applet running, bit it doesn't seem to notice the Wifi, and I don't understand how I can tell otherwise.
<perplexed> idk what the prob is now.
<kelvin-p> perplexed: I just found this discussion, i havn't tried it yet
<hiptobecubic> the moment*
<kelvin-p> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=741826
<jaivikram> i heard they pulled back some propritary drivers...y?
<dougsko> jaivikram: yeah its weird that i never had any problems since breezy, but now madwifi is borked. although it did work fine on my laptop
<oberon> hi, is there a way to change the expiration date of an X509 certificate ?
<knightwise> is there a way to install xfce without all the applications that come with Xubuntu ?
<dougsko> perplexed: what if you just get rid of you rc.local? since there's nothing really in it it shouldnt do anything but eliminate it as the cause
<jzitt> *frustrated*
<perplexed> dougsko: i was thinking of that, but i didnt want to intefere with the system at all.
<perplexed> hmm
<perplexed> is there a way to stop rc.local from being ran by init all together?
<dlozarie> hi all. just checking into the ubuntu IRC.. I'll be lurking around, seeing if I can give help to anyone. ^-^
<jzitt> dlozarie: Can you tell me how to get network-applet running (or if it already is)?
<legend2440> kelvin-p: read post #8       http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=413975  did you try this?
<jaivikram> @dougsko: can u look at this and give it a shot...http://paste.ubuntu.com/20584/
<dougsko> perplexed: yeah, use update-rc.d
<perplexed> ohh thanks
<perplexed> how would the command look
<perplexed> i have to boot back into my ubuntu sys to do it
<dougsko> perplexed: thats how you enable/disable init.d scripts
<perplexed> dual booting this box
<jzitt> Is anyone seeing what I'm typing, or am I not understanding IRC either??????
<ronin1234> anyone got a script for transmission to watch for new torrents in a directory then oprn them?
<dlozarie> jzitt, I'm afraid I really can't help you with that. I don't know much about it.
<kelvin-p> perplexed: I gave you the wrong address, it's http://www.geekzone.co.nz/forums.asp?ForumId=46&TopicId=21396&page_no=2
<dougsko> jaivikram: looks ok to me. ive only ever seen ath0 and wifi0 devices though for atheros cards
<jzitt> *sigh* Maybe I should just give in and put XP on the damn thing. At least the interfaces are human-intelligible.
<hiptobecubic> please help me empty my trash, there is one empty folder remaining
<dougsko> perplexed: update-rc.d -f rc.local remove
<dlozarie> jzitt, I know Ubuntu's harder to work with, but try googling around, using diff. keywords. maybe then you'll find your answer.
<dougsko> perplexed: something like that
<perplexed> thanks
<perplexed> how do i change my runlevel?
<perplexed> cant even find inittab
<perplexed> this is crazy
<jzitt> THat's what I've been doing for the past several days. And, considering that I've been using UNIX-like systems for over 20 years, you'd think that I wouln't be this baffled.
<perplexed> distros change and change things
<dougsko> perplexed: no need, update-rc.d will take care of the details
<kiasanth> anyone know how to resize and move the root partition? I can't unmount it when I'm booted in and if I boot from a live CD I don't have access rights
<Kartagis> ikonia: can you help me with that?
<perplexed> thanks
<jzitt> There are lots of pages out there that claim to give information. and they contradict each pther and make unstated assumptions.
<kelvin-p> dougsko: what's with update-rc.d? would that get rid of the local.d and continue the boot?
<perplexed> brb
<perplexed> going to try
<dougsko> kelvin-p: yeah, itll disable the script in /etc/init.d from running on boot up
<dougsko> 'update-rc.d script defaults' gets it going again
<legend2440> Kartagis: did you disable atheros like the instructions said? and then run the commands again?
<jzitt> I follow instructions and run scripts and they break each other and say "now everything works" when it doesn't, and then the only source of support is hoping that someone who knows something happens to be in a chat room.
<dougsko> jzitt: you shouldnt just blindly follow instructions without trying to understand what youre doing first
<dougsko> thats what man pages and google are for
<kiasanth> so no-one knows?
<cbx33> hey people
<AmalgamX> yo don't mean to but in but is this the ubuntu forums irc? my first time using irc so yeah.....?
<Kartagis> legend2440: I don't have Restricted Drivers Manager
<cbx33> does oss work by default in hardy?
<avis-> jzitt, if your running scripts that other people provide for you, you ought to trust them very well
<cbx33> in an upgrade from gutsy?
<dlozarie> dougsko, I tried googling around with "ubuntu linux check if network-applet is running" and nothing relevant turned up. jzitt, can you tell me what keywords you used in your search?
<cbx33> I'm trying to use sound tracker
<jzitt> Yeah, yeah, and then trying to understand them you go down another level and think you understand them, then you discover that they're not using terms consistently and think you understand things already that you don't.
<cbx33> and I'm not sure if I just don't know how to use it
<Slart_> AmalgamX: this is the official irc-channel for ubuntu, yes
<cbx33> or if the sound output just isn't working
<AmalgamX> awesome!
<AmalgamX> so what do you guys do round here anyway?
<dlozarie> <AmalgamX>, it is, isn't it?
<AmalgamX> just help each other solve computer problems?
<jzitt> You know, at this point I can't even tell *if* they're working. I may have it set up and just not understand it.
<kora> everytime i try to use "iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc" hardy tells me the device is busy, any1 knows how i can disable and afterwards reenable the ubuntu wlan management?
<avis-> jzitt, persistance in anything is the key to becoming more than what we are.  if you give up you wont ever learn, got to study and learn
<Slart_> jzitt: not grasping the wifi stuff isn't weird in any way.. I'm just happy it worked out of the box on my laptop.. judging by the amount of questions in here about wifi I think I'm part of a minority
<legend2440> Kartagis: anything about atheros in system>Administration>Hardware Drivers?
<jzitt> avis-: I've been doing this for several decades. Persistence isn;t the problem
<dougsko> dlozarie: you can check to see if any program is running with the "ps" command. try this: ps auxww |grep applet
<dlozarie> jzitt, what exact problem are you encountering again?
<dougsko> dlozarie:  'pgrep' is also very useful for checking if certain things are running
<andreas__> hi
<jzitt> avis-: Do you remember the little blue book from Bell Labs announcing UNIX? I've been using this stuff since just after it came out.
<andreas__> hmm
<andreas__> how can i install cs3 under linux?
<avis-> whatever you say jzitt you just sound very frustrated.  if your scripts are breaking do something about it.  we can say 'its so awful' all day long but that doesn't accomplish much
<kora> andreas__: adobe cs3?
<andreas__> yes
<Slart_> andreas__: you could try wine.. check appdb.winehq.org
<Slart_> andreas__: not sure what kind of rating it's got under wine.. there is a searchbox at that page
<AmalgamX> CS3 in linux hey......
<andreas__> yes ... but i tried this.... and i does not run
<jzitt> dlozarie: I've installed Hardy, with the RiceeeTweak script and all appropriate updates, on my Eee. I think I have the gnome network applet running, but it isn't seeming to see the available Wifi, and the interface doesn't seem to look much like the pages that I see about it.
<andreas__> when i is installd id be platinium...
<Slart_> andreas__: then it doesn't work.. unless you want to try cedega
<tyler> can someone help me adding a raid partition to fstab
<AmalgamX> have they even been able to get photoshop to run under wine?
<andreas__> cedega or crossover? xD
<dougsko> andreas__: there's also something called Cedega that can run window games
<dlozarie> jzitt, the wifi isn't secured with a WEP key, is it?
<kora> andreas__: you could check if crossover office can do the job, but imho if wine cant do ti,....
<Kartagis> legend2440: I disabled both atheros entries using Hardware Drivers, issued the command modprobe wlan_scan_sta and got the same error
<jzitt> I know the Wifi networks are there, since the Windows box I'll typing at you from sees it.
<jzitt> dlozarie: Nope, it's open.
<andreas__> crossover can't run the installtion too
<dougsko> jzitt: are you using the drivers that came in the RestrictedModules package?
<tyler> can someone help me adding a raid partition to fstab
<jzitt> dougsko: Uh, how would I know? I know the script installed some stuff it referred to as "madwifi"
<dlozarie> jzitt: I see. click on that small internet connection indicator icon near your system clock and see if any wifi networks are listed.
<sjefskua> Hi all :)  Anyone here who uses virtualbox to "run" windows on ubuntu?
<dougsko> jzitt: well i have no idea what script you mean, but i would suggest just reinstalling the madwifi drivers from source. thats what i ended up doing and it everything works fine now
<kelvin-p> perplexed: were you able to get it working with "update -rc.d -f rc.local remove?" because i tried it i'm still getting the same message.
<AutumnCa1> sjefskua: ?
<AutumnCa1> sjefskua: what's the problem?
<kora> can i connect to a open ad-hoc network and get the ip via dhcp with the wlan tool under hardy? it seems i cannot find the option "open" or "no encryption" when i try to connect to an ad-hoc network using the nm-applet preinstalled with hardy.
<jzitt> dlozarie: Umm, is that the one that looks like a couple of black terminals with a red triangle with an exclamation point in from of them?
<dougsko> kelvin-p: is your system hanging on rc.local too?
<Slart_> jzitt: this is what it would look like on regular ubuntu http://kirsten.urbanzone.com/blog/uploads/misc/ubuntu_network_manager.png
<tyler> can someone help me adding a raid partition to fstab
<kelvin-p> dougsko: yeah
<AutumnCa1> sjefskua: I used vbox before, but kvm now.
<Slart_> jzitt: and the network manager is usually two computers, one behind the other
<dougsko> tyler: http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch26_:_Linux_Software_RAID
<jzitt> dougsko: The script appeared to do that, installing from source.
<sjefskua> AutumnCal: no problem so far :P i just wondered if someone uses it and can recommend it..
<dlozarie> uhm, I'm not quite sure how they look like. been a long time since I was without an internet connection. but yes that screenshot <slart> provided can show you.
<dougsko> jzitt: well, if you do it yourself, youll know exactly what's going on
<andash> sjefskua: yeah its great, especially the seamless mode
<dougsko> kelvin-p: thats weird. id be curious to see what itd do if you just moved rc.local to your home dir or something
<ukubuntu> Slart_: sorry did not see a reply as connction dropped alls well now, thx again
<jzitt> dougsko: In what sense would I know better than if I look at the script doing it, considering that much of what happens is utterly cryptic?
<kora> Slart_: did you ever do an unencrypted ad-hoc connection with that applet?
<sjefskua> andash: soo i should try it out?
<andash> sjefskua: why not? =)
<Slart_> kora: hmm.. I don't think so, no
<mannyz> What is the best msn client?
<andash> mannyz: bitlbee!
<AmalgamX> if i try to join another channel will i be logged out of this one?
<andash> AmalgamX: no
<sjefskua> andash: ok.. ;)
<kora> mannyz: now youre breaking up a fight *ggg*
<AmalgamX> aight sweet
<jzitt> Slart_: OK, that's the icon. When I click on it, I see a greyed out "Wired Network" and "Manual COnfiguration"
<mannyz> andash: hmm :D
<mannyz> kora: omg :D
<mannyz> Well I like pidgin
<dougsko> jzitt: well i would at least have a better idea on whats going on. if you want help troubleshooting, saying that some random script installed kernal modules doesnt help anyone
<dlozarie> jzitt, can you see a "connect to wireless connection" button?
<tyler> dougsko: this doesnt help me...i just need help with the fstab file....the raid ex3 partition is already made
<mannyz> but pidgin dosnt support webcams
<Slart_> jzitt: then your wifi stuff might not be recognized/setup properly
<mannyz> aMSN does
<AmalgamX> pidgin!
<mannyz> but i hate the outlook of the shitty thing
<jzitt> dlozarie: Not that I can see
<persi> can any1 here help me with pidgin? trying to understand what does "disconnect reason is 4" mean
<dlozarie> jzitt, I meant "connect to wireless network".
<dlozarie> no sign?
<kora> mannyz: i just use kopete since i like the look, even if im normally using xfce as deskop and not kde
<dougsko> tyler: there's a section on that page titled, "Edit The /etc/fstab File"
<andash> mannyz: i think you can compile aMSN with better fonts
<jzitt> dlozarie: Nope, not on that menu
<mannyz> andash hmm.. well i have to try ;)
<Slart_> jzitt: I don't know the mechanics behind it.. but when the network manager detects a wireless adapter you get the other stuff in there
<mannyz> kora, i will try kopete now
<hiptobecubic> persi, have you tried the great Googly Woogly?
<dlozarie> jzitt, and there isn't any wireless network listed?
<knightwise> why amsn ? pidgin works better
<hiptobecubic> knightwise, not if you want to do anything other than text
<persi> yep, similar kind of bug was "resolved" recently with latest version, but I have it (2.4.2) and it persist
<persi> s
<AmalgamX> Haha "googly woogly"
<AmalgamX> thats awesome
<mannyz> even i have gnome on ubuntu studio.. is it possible to change to KDE?
<jzitt> dlozarie: When I click on "Manual Configuration", I do see "Wireless", "Wired", and "Point to Point" connections as possibilities, so I think it may be seeing the Wifi device
<avis-> mannyz, sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<dougsko> jzitt: does modprob -l |grep ath  show anything?
<hiptobecubic> persi, did you find what the error actually means? that might help more
<dlozarie> jzitt, yes that may well be the case. can you take a screenshot of the menu that appears when you click on the icon and upload it somewhere so we can take a look at it?
<hiptobecubic> avis-, why aptitude and not apt-get?
<Slart_> hiptobecubic: aptitude used to be better at some things
<persi> nobody in the pidgin channel has a clue, some guy said it might be related to proxy, but licq and kopete in the past worked smooth
<mannyz> avis- is it possible to swtich between gnome and KDE then?
<jzitt> dlozarie: err, I could upload it if I could get the machine online.
<avis-> hiptobecubic, aptitude installs less extraneous stuff, apt-get installs stuff that is often left behind on removing or purging.  aptitude also lets you choose from different solutionns
<avis-> sure mannyz through gdm
<hiptobecubic> persi, tthere's no documentation of it at all?
<hiptobecubic> avis-, ok thanks.
<jzitt> dougsko: It lists eight lines, each ending in .ko
<mannyz> ;o
<avis-> mannzy, thats the login screen, select kde instead of gnome, and either make that default, or just for that session
<dlozarie> jzitt, no thumb drive available or anything? wait, so you're chatting on a Windows machine while trying to fix your Ubuntu machine?
<tyler> dougsko: I get wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/dm-0, missing codepage or helper program
<jzitt> dlozarie: right
<mannyz> avis sounds good :o
<tyler> dougsko: should i pastebin this for u?
<persi> of the specific problem? nothing google could see, only bug reports of that "resolved" issue
<mannyz> avis- umm.. I never used KDE.. i heard its more difficult to use but its more editable
<dlozarie> jzitt, can you try clicking "manual configuration"?
<hiptobecubic> i've come across an undeletable/unreadable file. what can i do about it?
<hiptobecubic> even sudo is helpless with it
<kelvin-p> dougsko: when i boot it from the install cd it just hangs on /etc/rc.local, it doesn't let me go in to the installation process.
<Slart_> hiptobecubic: huh? what monster of a file is that?
 * i00nsu olas
<hiptobecubic> persi, no idea. has it always had this issue for you?
<avis-> mannyz i've never liked it.  alot of the rage these days is for kde4 which is in beta.  i heard that was neat though buggy.  you'd have to make some adjustments to try that out
<kora> mannyz, if you want to stay with gnome, you can use nearly alle kde programs under gnome too, they just work normally, and kde is more easy easy to onfigure than gnome imo
<jzitt> dlozarie: Yup, it brings up a "Network Settings" window with  Wireless, Wired, and Point to point connection item
<hiptobecubic> Slart_, it's in a trashcan on an old ntfs windows partition. it says there's an error entering or exiting the directory
<persi> well I`m yet to celebrate my 1st week with linux so yes it had, well thank you for your time
<hiptobecubic> can't even look in with ls
<dlozarie> jzitt, hmm. try hitting the "wireless" option.
<mannyz> thank you avis- and kora. I will stick on gnome :)
<avis-> sure mannyz.  good luck, enjoy
<hiptobecubic> persi, sorry to hear you're having trouble right off the bat. at least IRC is working :D
<dougsko> tyler: i dont really know anything about setting up raid, i can just google fast :)
<persi> heh well yeah gotta entertain myself with that
<Slart_> hiptobecubic: ah.. ntfs.. the linux drivers are usable for day to day use.. but not when it comes to the weird cases.. do you dual boot?
<mannyz> hey
<jzitt> dlozarie: OK, it brings up a window with a lot of fields greyed out. Only "Enable roaming mode" (whatever that is) is showed as regular, and the checkbox next to it is checked.
<dougsko> kelvin-p: so this is the live cd, not a real installation?
<hiptobecubic> yeah should i just find it the slow bloated way?
<mannyz> what is the best IRC client...? im using @Konversation
<mannyz> but its annyoing when i see those -> (n=subcode@athedsl-43455.home.otenet.gr).
<avis-> jzitt, if you click unlock from there you can edit the networking preferences.
<Slart_> hiptobecubic: I would just boot windows and do a disk check on that disk.. see if it finds anything worth fixing
<kelvin-p> dougsko: it's the installation cd, i selected live installation
<dlozarie> jzitt, hmmm. interesting. you're at the network settings window, right?
<avis-> mannyz i love xchat.
<hiptobecubic> a lot of people swear by irssi but i'm using xchat and i like it well enough
<mannyz> avis- omg :o.. thats the one i used 1 year ago :o
<Slart_> mannyz: the best irc-client is always the next version of the one you're not using... always ;)
<jzitt> avis-: I did click Unlock and saw what I described.
<mannyz> Slart_ yeah :D.. !
<dougsko> kelvin-p: id double check the md5 sum of you cd to make sure its a good copy. or skip that and just make a new one
<hiptobecubic> Slart_, figures. alright i'll do it later.
<avis-> mannyz, its in the repos :)  its not bad.  there is another gnome xchat app you can see them but 'sudo apt-cache search xchat"
<jzitt> dlozarie: Yup, I am. I see the window that opened now is titled "atho Properties"
<Slart_> !irc | mannyz, just pick one...
<ubottu> mannyz, just pick one...: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<tyler> can someone help me with this fstab file....heres the pastebin....   http://pastebin.com/m77a4b918
<jzitt> er, "ath0 Properties"
<tyler> the only added line to the fstab is the last line
<dlozarie> jzit: hmm. with the laptop that's running Ubuntu right now, do you have to press some sort of button to make the WiFi work?
<simon30> i want to find ubuntu drivers for belkin wireless adapter please help me
<hiptobecubic> Heres a fun one, for no reason i can find, the scroll portion of my touch pad turns back into regular touchpad space sometimes. i have to restart x to get it back. is there a way to reinitialize the  mouse in the terminal or something?
<dlozarie> *or should I say turn on the wifi.
<simon30> i want to find ubuntu drivers for belkin wireless adapter please help me
<moDumass> hey yall, so the problem stands as, well, can enable wireless card and see wireless networks in vacinity
<i> hi, is there a filemanager that is as userfriendly as Nautilus, but has two file panels like the mc?
<dougsko> tyler: you can mount the raid device form the command line, right?
<mannyz> avis- ill be back with xChat
<avis-> jzitt, if you open a terminal and type iwconfig, if it lists something like wlan1 or ath0 or something along those lines, it'll tell you if its functional
<tyler> dougsko: yes
<moDumass> and select the one to connect to and type in password, even be connected
<dougsko> tyler_d: whats the command you use?
<moDumass> but cant access the internet through it
<knightwise> has anybody had the problem where you install ubuntu hardy server and then do a sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop only to have it NOT work when you do startx ?
<knightwise> 13:08:15 <knightwise> you just see the wallpaper of the heron and then you see a command line box in the top left .. and thats it
<moDumass> knitewise are you trying to install
<moDumass> how much ram on the machine?
<Inki> anyone?
<dlozarie> jzitt, yeah what avis- said. I typed iwconfig into my terminal and the wlan0 was functioning. try yours?
<tyler> dougsko: well i did it yesterday and if i remember i just used sudo mount /dev /moves or something like that and it worked
<knightwise> moDumass, I was trying to do an apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<moDumass> hmm, i know nothing
<knightwise> moDumass, 2 gigs of ram
<moDumass> jsut ran into that installing on a laptop with too little ram
<moDumass> no idea sorry
<MannyZ> avis- back :)
<jzitt> avis-: Yup, it lists ath0 is there, though it also listed a wifi0, lo, and eth0 with no wireless extensions
<Slart_> Inki: I can't see your question due to your annoyingly short nick.. repeat it
<persi> how much extra disk space do I need approximately if i want to install ubuntu over xubuntu?
<dlozarie> jzitt, so lo, eth0, wmaster0, and wlan0 have no wireless extensions?
<perplexed> this is giving me a headache
<Inki> hi, is there a filemanager that is as userfriendly as Nautilus, but has two file panels like the mc?
<dougsko> tyler: yeah for the most part you just need a line like this in your fstab: /dev/foo0 /mnt/ <type> defaults 0 0
<MannyZ> Does anyone know a screenrecorder program?
<MannyZ> like camtasia studio
<perplexed> first i couldnt boot my sys rc.local hang, now i find a way to bypasss that and i cant even run startx
<jzitt> dlozarie: lo, eth0, and wifi0 have no wireless extensions, though ath0 has several lines of information
<Slart_> Inki: ah.. tried thunar? I can't remember if it's got 2 filepanes or not
<dougsko> tyler: you can find your <type> by looking in /proc/filesystems for valid options. obviously, look for the one that looks like RAID
<avis-> jzitt, if you look at the ath0 and wifi0 you'll see something like this Link Quality=0/70  Signal level=-95 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm       if you start seeing numbers, then whatever you did actually worked
<dlozarie> hmmm. I see.
<perplexed> it just hangs
<Inki> Slart_: no, will try it, thx
<perplexed> ubuntu is starting to give me a bad vibe
<blue-frog> MannyZ: don't know if it's like the one you name. try recordmydesktop
<jzitt> avis-: Yup, I see exactly that, though with 98s instead of the 95s
<dlozarie> jzitt, I'm googling around. Gimme a sec. :D
<tyler> can someone else help me with this fstab... heres pastbin  http://pastebin.com/m77a4b918
<Inki> Slart_: I like the k* stuff cause it's usually very usable
<avis-> jzitt remember how you said there was a screen with "roaming enabled" checked you should be able to unlock that with the sudo password and configure your wireless settings there -- if its working.
<jzitt> avis-: That's for the ath0, not the wifi0
<kelvin-p> exit
<dlozarie> jzitt, you've tried opening up Firefox right?
<MannyZ> blue-frog It dosnt have to be same :) just something that i can record my screen.. and produce an avi or something
<atlef> Inki: elemFM2, but i can not seem to find a download
<dlozarie> jzitt, wait but then again your network connection icon isn't three or four blue bars signifying network strength.
<jzitt> dlozarie: "Firefox is in offline mode", it saus.
<jburd> perplexed: Tried sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start instead?
<dlozarie> jzitt, okay.
<simmerz> I've got a dapper server, and for some reason crontab seems to have gone!
<jzitt> dlozarie: Right, I don't have the bars thing.
<dlozarie> jzitt: just making sure :D
<Slart_> Inki: lots of file managers here.. perhaps a good starting place.. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_managers
<avis-> jzitt, thats great it looks like you have functional wireless.  go to that little icon where you saw "roaming enabled" and unselect that (after unlocking it) the configure your wireless for the wireless device there with either static or dhcp
<atlef> Inki: but it is on PartedMagic LiveCD
<perplexed> jburd: hangs
<perplexed> i removed dbus via update-rc.d -f dbus remove
<perplexed> how do i add it again?
<jzitt> avis-: OK, deselecting the roaming mode thing did make the settings settable, I think.
 * i00nsu wow http://gizmodo.com/391283/40-hours-of-illustrator-time+lapsed > grande desenho!!
<dlozarie> jzitt, that's good.
<MannyZ> Ok.. I isntalled record my desktop :D.. and i cant find it from my programs -.-
<avis-> indeed jzitt :)  you got it.  go ahead and configure the wireless.  copy and paste your auth key and all that.  dhcp will work if you dont need ports open on that machine :)
<blue-frog> MannyZ: then recordmydesktop should do. the man page is pretty straight forward and xwinfo can give you the pid of a window
<jburd> perplexed: Err, why did you remove it in the first place?
<perplexed> didnt think i needed it
<MannyZ> blue-frog, where the program went :D:D? Cant find it -.-
<tyler> can someone else help me with this fstab... heres pastbin  http://pastebin.com/m77a4b918
<jburd> perplexed: Let that come from experience and reading  not guesswork.
<Inki> Slart_: thx
<atlef> Inki: http://lottalinuxlinks.com/files/emelfm2_0.3.6-1_i386.deb
<perplexed> jburd: ok
<perplexed> how do i add it back to boot?
<jzitt> dlozarie: And I see the Wifi hosts! Hmm, not clear how to connect to an insecure host, though -- it has four options for WEP and WPA, but not having one isn't an option, I don't think.
<dlozarie> jzitt, that's good!
<dlozarie> jzitt, just click on a host, I think. :D
<jburd> Here's the easy way.  Install sysv-rc-conf, and enable 2, 3, 4, and 5 run levels for dbus
<jburd> using sysv-rc-conf @ perplexed
<dlozarie> jzitt: if that doesn't work, get back to us. ^_^
<perplexed> whats the hard way?
<blue-frog> MannyZ: sudo apt-get install recordmydesktop (in universe)
<perplexed> and why cant i connect to my wireless network?
<perplexed> its lised in iwlist scan
<phai> mmm...
<perplexed> listed*
<perplexed> i usually connect to it in gnome
<perplexed> but i cant startd
<perplexed> startx
<jburd> Perhaps you can solve one problem at a time.
<perplexed> and its not doing it automatically
<perplexed> jburd: i cant download anything without it
 * jburd has to go.
<Inki> Slart_: that list is pretty concise, but I can't which one is a) graphical or b) has two panels :-)
<avis> jzitt, the easy way to connect to unencrypted is to not define it.  instead right click on that icon and select the unencrypted wireless
<victamower> I've lost sound through my right speaker - it definitely works, I can reboot into Windows and it works - and I've checked the alsamixer levels are turned up and enabled for both sides
<atlef> Inki: http://lottalinuxlinks.com/files/emelfm2_0.3.6-1_i386.deb , it is graphical and has two panels
<victamower> this is using gutsy
<victamower> should I have esd installed?
<dlozarie> wonder how jzitt is doing.
<Inki> atlef: I don't want to install anything I can't see synaptic package manager
<jadewolf> heyas.  I'm hoping someone can help me.  I'm trying to get diablo 2 running under wine (a platnium rating) but am having trouble.  wine is outputting an error of "libGL error: drmMap of framebuffer failed (Cannot allocate memory)" .  the people in wine have checked the pastebin logs, but have said it seems to be something broken in X not in wine, and to ask in here
<atlef> Inki: ok
<jzitt> avis: OK, So I selected that, and went to COnfiguration and selected DHCP...
 * i00nsu adeus LCD e Plasma > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6uOxOR_n5I ^^
<avis> jzitt, the easy way to connect to unencrypted is to not define it.  instead right click on that icon and select the unencrypted wireless
<dlozarie> jzitt, what's the network status icon look like now?
<avis> right click the networking systray app jziitt, and select your network
<victamower> any suggestions?
<victamower> where should I be looking?
<jzitt> dlozarie: Stiil the two computers.
<jzitt> dlozarie: And firefox can't find the server.
<dlozarie> jzitt: oh. hmm. tried avis' suggestion?
<jadewolf> is there anyone here who has successfully used wine in ubuntu hardy 8.04, with wine and ATI fglrx?
<dlozarie> jzitt, quoting avis: "﻿the easy way to connect to unencrypted is to not define it.  instead right click on that icon and select the unencrypted wireless"
<avis> jzitt, can you right click on that "two computer" icon
<Inki> now after I've installed konsole, konversation opens urls in Lynx :-/
<jzitt> avis: When I right click, I get "Enable Networking", "Connection Information" (greyed), "Edit Wireless Networks", and "About"
<victamower> anyone know what I can do to get my right speaker working again?
<victamower> it's been working for a year
<jonaskoelker> hey all.  I forgot the IP address of my router (4p switch, wifi ap, 1 wan-port).  How can I discover it?
<victamower> and has suddenly stopped
<victamower> I'm sure it's a software problem
<jrib> victamower: check the levels in alsamixer
<avis> jzitt, be sure enable wireless is checked.  you might have it turned off
<dlozarie> jzitt, I think you hafta hit anable networking.
<dlozarie> *enable
<victamower> jrib: I have checked them, they're fine
<jzitt> "Enable Networking" is checked.
<dlozarie> jzitt, and still no icon change?
<victamower> actually, one is muted!
<jzitt> dlozarie: Right
<victamower> how do I unmute it?
<jadewolf> :( noone answering a yes is not a good sign.
<jrib> victamower: m
<avis> are you able to select "enable wireless" because of that option is not there, your wifi is probably not working.  if you are able to select it (enable wireless) then you should be able to right click and select whatever network
<victamower> jrib: m unmutes one and mutes the other!
<dlozarie> victamower, try that speaker icon on the upper right of your screen.
<jrib> victamower: press h for help.  I think it's < and > that you want
<victamower> jrib: < it was, thanks
<jzitt> avis: I don't see and "Enable Wireless" option, just the "Enable Networking"
<victamower> thanks for your help
<dlozarie> jzitt, try clicking the button for your WiFi. I assume you have one on your laptop?
<avis> jzitt, thats not good news jzitt.  it should be there if you had a working wireless
<jzitt> dlozarie: It was on. Clicking it turned it off, clicking it again turned it back on.
<dlozarie> jzitt, I see.
<jzitt> avis: I do have the "Edit Wireless Networks" item, though.
<dlozarie> jzitt, click that.
<avis-> jzitt, you might want to look at your /etc/network/interfaces file and make sure those two devices are enabled there.  then sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart then try sudo ifdown wifi0 or sudo ifup wifi0 or wlan0 or whatever devices you have defined
<dlozarie> jzitt, yeah you could try the stuff avis said.
<jzitt> dlozarie: OK, it should a "Wireless Newtorks: window with none listed.
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 jzitt here is a good cli way of doing it
<dlozarie> jzitt, no wireless networks? hmmm. weird.
<dlozarie> jzitt, try the terminal commands avis- mentioned.
<abdulla> My USB mouse doesn't work. How to fix  that
<avis-> jzitt, if your /etc/networking/interfaces is ok.  the try sudo ifdown wifi0  then ping www.google.com then sudo ifup wifi0 then ping www.google.com.  usually the device will be activated on the ifup when you do it in that order
<dlozarie> abdulla, unplugging and replugging?
<bazhang> abdulla, need more info
<abdulla> Nope.
<abdulla> Doesn't help
<abdulla> bazhang, well I tried configuring my touchscreen with evtouch
<abdulla> After messing with xorg it doesn't work anymore
<dlozarie> abdulla, have you checked to make sure the mouse isn't destroyed?
<abdulla> Enough info bazhang ?
<abdulla> yes it works on my other ubuntu pc
<bazhang> abdulla, what did you change in xorg
<co_lg_sdh> hi.........
<abdulla> I added the evtouch "Input Device"
<abdulla> Also added it to "SeverLayout
<abdulla> That's it,
<co_lg_sdh> hi..............
<bazhang> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jzitt> avis-: I think /etc/network/interfaces is OK, to the extent that I can make any sense of it. I see a line with "iface ath0 inet dhcp" followed by one with "wireless-essid: linksys" (and linksys is the name of the network I connected to) and then a blank line and then "auto ath0"
<Vegombrei> hi ... during my boot-up there are several options of older versions .. how do i remove em .. secondly does it save space on my hard drive if i remove them ??
<abdulla> So nobody will help?
<dlozarie> jzitt, still no net connection after that?
<archimedes> can someone tell me how to get quicktime to work for mozilla? coz i've downloaded the codecs
<archimedes> i mean the plugins, not the codecs
<dlozarie> abdulla, I'm sorry but as far as I know, those kinds of problems rarely occur.
<bazhang> Vegombrei, negligible amount of space
<dlozarie> abdulla, you could try googling around.
<abdulla> Should I modprobe anything?
<Vegombrei> bazhang: ok .. so i guess ill just ignore it
<bazhang> Vegombrei, best to have a couple of older ones around
<arkos49> hi
<bazhang> hi arkos49
<dlozarie> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<avis-> jzitt, be sure that there is a "auto ath0" in that file.  then do a sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart.  it sounds like its configured to connect to the "linksys" SSID if that is not correct, change that, then restart networking.  then do sudo ifdown ath0   then ping www.google.com the sudo ifup wifi0.  that usually does the trick
<jzitt>  avis So does that mean my /etc/network/interfaces is OK? Should I do the other commands?
<dlozarie> abdulla, Im not really sure, but sounds like it might be risky.
<avis-> jzitt, i've helped you all i can.  if thats not enough information, then i dont know what to tell you other than dont give up
<arkos49> i'm french :) ! I want to install my epson all in one dx 4450 on hardy
<jzitt> avis-: OK, trying it.
<bazhang> arkos49, you ok with the english channel? or would you like #ubuntu-fr ?
<dlozarie> arkos49, after connecting the printer to the computer and switching it on, test-print.
<Vegombrei> bazhang: but if i boot from an older version would it still have the new software i installed on the current version ??
<dougsko> jzitt: if all else fails, try reinstalling the drivers manually. i needed to do that on two of my computers
<bazhang> Vegombrei, best to boot with the most recent one; if something goes wrong though nice to have older ones around
<bazhang> oops
<dlozarie> arkos49, from what I heard, Ubuntu has native drivers for most printers. If not, then my motto comes into the equation: "Life has questions. Google has answers." ;)
<jzitt> avis-: I got SIOCSIFADDR no such device followed by two lines each saying "ath0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device"
<dlozarie> jzitt, not good. :-?
<Sertse> Hi
<bazhang> jzitt, does ifconfig show ath0
<arkos49> dlozarie : any native driver failed with my epson
<avis-> its iwconfig for wireless
<dlozarie> arkos49: hmm. what's your printer model again?
<arkos49> dx4450
<dougsko> ifconfig -a will whos all of you interfaces, up/down/wireless/wired
<jzitt> bazhang: Nope, it doesn't. Nor does iwconfig now
<Sertse> Umm, I can't delete a folder from the garbage bin. I suspect is coz in that folder I had some files that need root to modify etc...
<jzitt> nor does infconfig -a
<bazhang> jzitt, is this a new development, ie did it show before
<Sertse> so when I delete it from "user", it just sticks in the garbarge bin...
<jzitt> bazhang: Right
<bazhang> jzitt, since when eg what changed to lose it
<jzitt> bazhang: It seems to have gone away when I did that restart.
<arkos49> dlozarie: the scanner is working fine but the printer failed
<bazhang> jzitt, what does lspci say about that card (one line)
<dlozarie> arkos49, I see. I'm googling around. hold on.
<jzitt> bazhang: Wireless isn't showing up in the Network Settings anymore either
<arkos49> dlozarie: thx
<dougsko> jzitt: does modprobe -l|grep ath show anything?
<loner269> i got 8.04lts ce ubuntu an want to get e17 how do i do it?
<Sertse> forum thread I suppose
<Jack_Sparrow> Sertse You can use gksudo nautilus and go remove it from your .Trash that way .. Use caution, that command is not fogiving if you make a mistake
<ne2k__> loner269: E17, as in, the nineties pop boyband from london?
<Jack_Sparrow> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<loner269> no
<bazhang> ne2k__, no.
<Pici> !e | ne2k__
<jzitt> dougsko: modprobe still shows those eight lines.
<sandipg> hi I have a problem with nautilus too
<sandipg> it gives a fatal error after login
<jzitt> bazhang: lspci spews a lot of info. SHould I grep for something specific?
<ubottu> ne2k__: Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<bazhang> ubottu lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<dlozarie> arkos49, have you tried going to system->administration->printing?
<arkos49> dlozarie: yes
<dougsko> jzitt: lspci |grep -i ath
<bazhang> jzitt, just the atheros number eg 5006 or 5007
<sandipg> saying 'could not register with the bonobo activation server'
<joe_chat> loner269: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46105&page=1&pp=10
<ne2k__> ubottu: lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<tyler> hey i successfully added a directory to fstab and it mounts on boot....but i can copy/paste anything into it because permission is denied...what do i do?
<bazhang> ne2k__, please chat elsewhere
<dougsko> tyler: paste your fstab
<loner269> lol ok
<loner269> ty joe_chat
<theboss> alo
<joe_chat> loner269: i have it up and running
<loner269> cool
<ne2k__> bazhang: errm, yeah
<loner269> i saved my ce now i got 8.04 lts ce woohoo
<loner269> lol
<theboss> hello ubuntuuuuuuuuuuuuuuusssssss
<loner269> brb
<DigitalOktay> hi
<Inkarneuss> do you have a ubuntu chat channel?
<Jack_Sparrow> tyler sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<Pici> Inkarneuss: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jack_Sparrow> Inkarneuss #Ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<jzitt> OK, lspci shows "01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)"
<dlozarie> lnkarneuss, this is the official IRC channel, if that's what you mean. :D
<arkos49> dlozarie: but when i try a print test, the printer do nothing :/
<sandipg> hi..can anyone help me with the nautilus problem??
<tyler> Jack_Sparrow: coming right up sir
<dlozarie> arkos49, is there a "change" option next to the "make and model"?
<arkos49> use madwifi for atheros working for me with 5006EG ang 5007
<avis-> jzitt, i'm as confused as you are.  i'm trying to figure it out here so i can help you and i can't.  gnome's network manager has changed and its not very intuitive for me
<ksbalaji> esperanza is dead. I meddled with server preferences and it is dumb. The preferences is alsa. My ESD works fine. How to change preferences?
<Sertse> ahh that worked thanks
<i00nsu> 123 exp
<arkos49> dlozarie: to change model?
<jzitt> arkos49: Yup, using madwifi (I think).
<tyler> Jack_Sparrow: heres the pastebin of my fstab http://pastebin.com/m3bb78292
<Jack_Sparrow> tyler You can paste that command into a terminal with shift-ctrl-v   or shift insert
<jzitt> I wonder if just rebooting might get things into a more sane state.
<Kartagis> what do I need to use for Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)?
<bazhang> !find madwifi
<jzitt> avis: Yeah, I had been used to an earlier one, I think.
<ubottu> Found: madwifi-tools
<tyler> Jack_Sparrow: i did it a different way but that works to right?
<dlozarie> arkos49, try clicking on that and see what happens.
<arkos49> Kartagis: use madwifi
<Jack_Sparrow> tyler yep
<jzitt> avis: This all started because I decided to go from the default Xandros (which worked OK, for the most part) to Ubuntu.
<bazhang> jzitt, this is eeepc?
<jzitt> bazhang: Yes
<pallavi> Hi
<loner269> joe_chat,  i did that it aint working
<avis> jzitt, i think i know what you ought to do.  edit /etc/network/interfaces remove the ath0 entry.  then restart the networking like i said before.  then since you are connected via wired connection, the wireless drop down menu should appear.  it would not appear for me when i had it defined in the /etc/network/interfaces file.
<pallavi> Is there Graphical client of Svn for ubuntu
<dougsko> jzitt: follow these instructions and youll have working wifi (with packet injection even :)) http://pastebin.com/m39d54846
<joe_chat> loner269: what do u mean
<loner269> how to get it i did it aint
<jrib> pallavi: rapidsvn is one
<Jack_Sparrow> tyler First, check the ownership by going to /media and doing a ls -la ...
<joe_chat> loner269: be more specifix
<pallavi> other than this
<bazhang> http://blog.linuxoss.com/2008/05/08/ubuntu-804-enabling-atheros-ar5007-based-wireless/ jzitt
<jzitt> dougsko: Wow, that's a mouthful. Trying it...
<dlozarie> i hafta eat sum dinner peeps. brb :D
<pallavi> Thanks for reply
<loner269> e17 i want i try to get it wont let me get but i still want
<avis> jzitt, so as long as you remore wireless from the interface file, restart networking, if your wireless is working at all, you should get a drop down menu after a right click.  if its defined, it wont work.  i've been trying to figure out your program on my end so i can help you
<dlozarie> hmm. arkos49 left. wonder what happened. :?
<pallavi> Other then rapidsvn any other client is there>
<ksbalaji> Jack_Sparrow, Hi! jack!I meddled with server preferences in esperanza and it is dumb. The preferences is alsa. My ESD works fine. How to change preferences?
<pallavi> ?
<bazhang> http://maketecheasier.com/get-enlighted-try-enlightenment-for-your-ubuntu-hardy/2008/05/23 loner269
<Jack_Sparrow> ksbalaji I am busy on another question.. But I dont have an answer for you regardless
<joe_chat> loner269: what did u type
<tyler> Jack_Sparrow: i did it a different way but that works to right?
<loner269> brb
<sandipg> hi...when i login in hardy, nautilus gives me a fatal error saying it could not register with the bonobo server
<Jack_Sparrow> tyler First, check the ownership of that partition by going to /media and doing a ls -la ...
<sandipg> any ideas?
<tyler> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.com/m195f1cfa
<ksbalaji> Jack_Sparrow, thanks for responding! no problem.
<Jack_Sparrow> tyler that doesnt tell me what I wanted to know.. What distro or release are you running..  Not ubuntu?
<dougsko> jzitt: if that works for you, you should save those instructions, because youll need to repeat them if you update your RestrictedModules package. or you could freeze that package, but it only takes a minute to run those commands
<moDumass> hey all, so i installed kubuntu-desktop you know to check out kde
<Jack_Sparrow> moDumass You select it under options where you login
<tyler> Jack_Sparrow: movies is the one im having trouble with...Movies is ok....ubuntu 8.04 hardy
<moDumass> whats the difference between kubuntu desktop and kubuntu desktop for kde4
<tyler> gnome vs kde
<atlef> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<moDumass> ok
<moDumass> cool
<kelvin-p> well personal gnome seems more simpler to me so gnome is nice
<avis> moDumass, kde4 is in beta.  its has bugs.  people like it a whole lot too.  your mileage may vary
<jaivikram> I have a problem getting  Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection work...can anyone help....the dmesg looks like this....http://paste.ubuntu.com/20583/
<tyler> gnome is better! :)
<ksbalaji> Any help with esperanza server preferences?
<abhi_> when I try to compile a linux kernel module in ubuntu 8.04 it shows a error as:  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.
<abhi_>          include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.
<abhi_>          Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.
<abhi_>  pls help
<Jack_Sparrow> tyler I cant help.. You keep doing something different that what I ask
<jaivikram> I have a problem getting  Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection work...can anyone help....the dmesg looks like this....http://paste.ubuntu.com/20583/
<Jack_Sparrow> than
<kelvin-p> not that it is better or worse in any way, gnome seems simpler and more eye appealing
<bazhang> ksbalaji, try removing and reinstalling
<tyler> Jack_Sparrow: wait what did i do different?
<joaopinto> jaivikram, please to not keep repeating, that will not get you more help
<tyler> Jack_Sparrow: sorry im trying
<joe_chat> loner269: i just did it again what exactly did u type
<jaivikram> k
<jzitt> dougsko: Hmm, what you pasted seems to require my having a wired connection, which I don't right now. I've saved them, and am trying bazhang's suggestion
<bazhang> tyler kelvin-p please take kde vs gnome to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jack_Sparrow> tyler First, check the ownership by going to /media and doing a ls -la ...
<jaivikram> so u tell me what should i e doing
<ksbalaji> bazhang, I tried. But somewhere configuration is being retained. I get same configuration on reinstalling.
<bazhang> ksbalaji, the remove (purge)
<dougsko> jzitt: yeah wget and svn grab source files off the internets
<tyler> Jack_Sparrow: i thought i made a pastebin of the stuff after i typed in ls la
<joe_chat> loner269: sudo apt-get install enlightenment eutils
<tyler> http://pastebin.com/m195f1cfa
<jaivikram> @joaopinto: what should i do buddy...can u look at it ?
<tyler> do i need to type the ... also?
<Jack_Sparrow> tyler Are you going to the /media directory
<ksbalaji> bazhang, OK I will purge.
<dougsko> jzitt: if by chance you can download those files from another computer, you can do everything else
<Jack_Sparrow> tyler Are you typing ls -la
<avis> jzitt, if you remove wifi from the interfaces file, it wont matter if your connected via wired or not.  the wireless drop down list should reenable itself after that.  you have to restart first with /etc/init.d/networking restart after saving changes.  then it should work like magic
<loner269> E: Package enlightenment has no installation candidate
<rconan> not very ubuntu related but has anyone used wget on windows to download large files?
<tyler> jack_sparrow: yes i went to cd to /media then i typed ls -la
<rconan> i get negative percentages for completion!
<tyler> it shows that in the pastebin
<ksbalaji> bye friends!
<bazhang> rconan, ask in ubuntu offtopic channel
<avis> jzitt, i haven't been following the other guys suggestions, though it appeared when you did iwconfig you were getting some  number readings on ath0 interface
<tyler> #
<tyler> ~$ cd /media
<tyler> #
<tyler> tyler@amd:/media$ ls -la
<joaopinto> jaivikram, sorry, i have no experience with wifi problems
<loner269> brb
<Jack_Sparrow> tyler no actually it doesnt show that in the pastebin you linked
<abhi_> when I try to compile a linux kernel module in ubuntu 8.04 it shows a error as:  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.
<tyler> really
<idefine> will I run into many incompatability issues if i install 64bit ubuntu, for example, can I still install 32bit applications?
<dougsko> rconan: not on windows, but the -c option is always nice for bigger files that might get interupted
<tyler> hang on
<bardyr> Hey, does anybody know where i can get some recent nm-0.7 debs with vpn support?
<tyler> http://pastebin.com/m1aa87da1
<sandipg> idefine: you will have problems
<repete> Can anyone tell me how OO.o determines what icon theme to use?
<Jack_Sparrow> !chmod > idefine
<rconan> dougsko, i have that, but the progress currently reads -307% which is somewhat confusing
<dougsko> idefine: yes you can run 32bit apps, yes you might run into some compatability issues
<dougsko> rconan: sounds like its time for a real OS :)
<tyler> jack_sparrow: thats the new pastebin...!!!
<jacob_linux> i have a logitech quickcam chat and some webcam programs, yet the brightness is very dark. how can i change that?
<joe_chat> loner269: this is like watching a foreign movie with no subtitles talk to me dude
<atlef> are anyone of you using s/pdif with pulseaudio?
<abhi_> when I try to compile a linux kernel module in ubuntu 8.04 it shows a error as:  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid. what should i do?
<rconan> dougsko, I have a real OS, otherwise I wouldn't be in #ubuntu
<rconan> i have a spare machine running windows which is doing a large download for a couple of days, didn't see the point in installing linux for one task
<tyler> jack_sparrow: u must be looking at the wrong one..........
<idefine> dougsko: if you have tried or are using 64bit ubuntu, how is/was your experience
<rconan> idefine, I use 64bit with no problems at all
<dougsko> rconan: im just messing around dude. there are lots of people here who are not actually using ubuntu yet
<idefine> rconan: are you using 8.04?
<rconan> idefine, yes
<joaopinto> idefine, I am running it, the only issue I have found is with the java web plugin
<jacob_linux> i have a logitech quickcam chat and some webcam programs, yet the brightness is very dark. how can i change that?
<jacob_linux> anyone?
<dougsko> idefine: ive never used it, ive always just heard that the better choice is 32bit because its the most supported
<idefine> joaopinto: did you use the ns wrapper?
<joaopinto> dougsko, there are no major issues with 64bits lately
<rconan> dougsko, I've been using ubuntu and/or linux for many a year now. i even used warty when it was current
<tyler> jack_sparrow: u see it now?
<rconan> and much before that
<Jack_Sparrow> <tyler> http://pastebin.com/m195f1cfa      is what you gave me earlier
<joaopinto> idefine, I just use the ubuntu packages, I am not sure they rely on nswrapper
<dougsko> rconan: ok
<tyler> jack_sparrow: sorry
<idefine> joaopinto: so you did get the java web plugin working?
<atlef> are anyone of you using s/pdif with pulseaudio?
<rconan> java plugin is still non-existant i thought
<joaopinto> idefine, no I did not
<Jack_Sparrow> tyler I am going to make some coffee.. perhaps someone else can help you out with that
<jzitt> OK, well, I edited those lines out of /etc/network/interfaces then did the restart thing, and the ... oh,  hell, menus have changed, things are worse, I think, I don't understand what I'm seeing. Who knows what;s broken. You all have been quite helpful, but juggling all these streams of contradicting information, I now have no idea what I'm seeing anymore.
<idefine> ojh
<joaopinto> luckly i dont need java based web pages :P
<idefine> anyway to get 32bit ubuntu to recognize 4gb of ram, without having to install 64bit.
<tyler> thanks....can anyone else help with a permissions problem im having with a new drive i added to fstab
<rconan> idefine, there's the kernel/userspace split thing.
<rconan> IIRC
<avis> jzitt, what i suggest you do shouldn't change your menus.  it ought to enable a drop down list with a right click though.  i hope you only removed lines that appeared to have something to do with ath0.
<dhouha> ahmed slt
<joaopinto> idefine, I believe the server optimized kernel includes a patch for that
<dhouha> té là?
<rconan> but the server kernel is not low latency
<jzitt> avis: Yeah, I did, and I saved a backup copy. The menus changed. I'm guessing that things work differently in some obscure way that whoever programmed it didn;t bother to tell people about, and we're just hosed.
<sandipg> hullo..can anyone help me out with my nautilus problem??
<idefine> joaopinto: would ubuntu server come with that?
<Pici> idefine: Yes.
<ryudo> hi t all!
<Symbicort> Do ubuntu have an integrated firewall?
<jrib> !firewall | Symbicort
<ubottu> Symbicort: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<dougsko> Symbicort: yes, iptables. but youll probly have an easier time with something like firestarter
<dougsko> jrib: youre too fast
<ryudo> can someone help me ?? i just install beryl 0.2 but i have a prob with window decoration!
<jrib> dougsko: and I didn't even use my ubotu completion script :)
<Bl4ckcomb> why beryl ryudo ?
<ryudo> i like more from compiz
<sandipg> ryudo: use compiz
<Bl4ckcomb> compiz-fusion = compiz + beryl
<sandipg> beryl is deprecated
<IndyGunFreak> !beryl | ryudo
<ubottu> ryudo: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<neil> hi
<Bl4ckcomb> is there anyone here familiar with code::blocks?
<neil> i'm triing to install ubuntu from netinstall. but it says: "Loading kickseed-common failed for unknown reasons" does anyone have any idea what can i do?
<ryudo> thx a lot guys
<IndyGunFreak> neil: netinstall?.. i didn't know ubuntu had one of those.
<neil> IndyGunFreak, there is.
<IndyGunFreak> neil: i believe you, i've just never saw it.
<zaggynl> *seen
<IndyGunFreak> zaggynl: /join #nglish  :)
<zaggynl> ;-)
<zaggynl> sorry
<karabash> hi
<IndyGunFreak> np..
<zaggynl> sudo /etc/init.d/grammarnazi stop
<Bl4ckcomb> I want to add thread support to the gcc compiler (in codeblocks) where can I do that? (I've tried Build Options > Compiler Settings >Other options : added -lpthread, but it doesn't work)
<jzitt> Well, I should get to sleep. Long past when I should have, the sun is rising, and instead of just getting work done on the Windows box, I've once again blown several hours trying to imagine that there might be some benefit in trying to wrok under Linux. One of these years I'll learn.
<BM-Solid> guys! when my ubuntu boots and is loading it doesnt show loading bar and when completely loaded, some black lines appear on the top of page
<dougsko> jzitt: just stick to it, youll get there
<zaggynl> you've just been sitting and wondering what ubuntu could do?
<zaggynl> jzitt: ^
<jzitt> dougsko: After 20 years of UNIX, how much longer do I have to stick to it?
<hex-ubuntu> dd
<atlef> jzitt: wine or virtualbox for your win programs
<dougsko> jzitt: 20 years? you oughtta be kickin rms around by now haha
<jzitt> atlef: That assumes that the linux box is working.
<BM-Solid> ﻿guys! when my ubuntu boots and is loading it doesnt show loading bar and when completely loaded, some black lines appear on the top of page
<zaggynl> jzitt: what problems did you run into?
<tyler> is there a way to add permissions to the fstab file.....i had to do sudo shown -R tyler:tyler /dev /mountpoint....do i have to do this everytime i boot now?
<atlef> jzitt: of course
<jrib> tyler: what filesystem?
<tyler> suso xhoqn
<tyler> chown
<tyler> ext
<tyler> 3
<jrib> tyler: you no longer have to do that.  The changes are saved
<Jack_Sparrow> tyler you need to set permissions for your user on that partition
<jzitt> zaggnyl: In short: everything has changed since a zillion people put up a zillion different bits of information pretneding to explain how things worked, and nothing bears any resemblance to the actual interfaces. THe documentation sia t best a lit, and nothing is getting done.
<jzitt> I'm outa here.
<gordonjcp> jzitt: what exactly is the problem you're having?
<zaggynl> hm
<gordonjcp> <shrug> oh well
<zaggynl> yeah
<tyler> didn't i just do that jack_sparrow...like jrib said....the changes are saved?
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib Did you alrady fix him up..
<atlef> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<zaggynl> 1001 howto's and none working tends to get frustrating
<gordonjcp> to be fair, I did exactly the same thing when I couldn't get windows working
<Jack_Sparrow> tyler I just sat back down
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: he says he ran chown on the mount point
<dougsko> tyler: tyler i know there are setting in fstab you can put to mount the drives however you want. youd have to check the man pages though for details
<bazhang> he wanted to get ubuntu on eeepc
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib If he did then he should be fine..
<thundarr> is there something like Nero for Ubuntu???
<hex-ubuntu> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> tyler ls -la again and look
<atlef> hex-ubuntu: hi
<dougsko> thundarr: k3b is pretty nice
<thundarr> I want to edit a few video files together and burn them to a DVD
<tyler> ok awesome ill test it when this filetransfer is done ....thanks jack_sparrow, dougsko, and jrib
<hex-ubuntu> هل يوجد أحد عربي
<bazhang> !sa | hex-ubuntu
<ubottu> hex-ubuntu: For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<Jack_Sparrow> thundarr there is nero for linux.. not free...  I do believe you can use your windows serial number to activate it
<tech0007> thundarr: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php/NeroLinux
<dougsko> thundarr: youll probly want avidemux for splicing movies
<thundarr> dougsko: is avidemux free
<dougsko> yup
<dougsko> its in the repos
<Symbicort> Anybody here have a solution on a PCI Bios Bug?
<thundarr> how would I find avidemux....is it in the synaptic manager
<bazhang> !info avidemux
<dougsko> thundarr: yup, just search for it in there
<ubottu> avidemux (source: avidemux): a free video editor - gtk version. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.4.1-0.0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2979 kB, installed size 7880 kB
<dougsko> thundarr: aptitude search <foo> works well too
<gold> hi ALL
<goedem> yeah Hi @ all
<goedem> was geht alles takko bei euch
<ikonia> !de | goedem
<ubottu> goedem: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<thundarr> dougsko  I have never don an aptitude search... where/how do I do that
<bazhang> thundarr, sudo apt-get install avidemux
<atlef> Fuoco Tools converter and more
<atlef>  
<bazhang> thundarr, in the terminal
<gold> whu qez mi sey how can i add taskbar i delit it
<atlef> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=652843
<dougsko> bazhang: aptitude > apt-get
<bazhang> dougsko, actually not true
<thundarr> bazhang  thanks
<dougsko> bazhang: why do you say that? aptitude handles deps better on removal
<bazhang> gold cant understand what you are asking
<bazhang> dougsko, care to join #ubuntu-offtopic with me?
<dougsko> im there dude
<branstrom> My brother is using an Ubuntu workstation, and I want to be able to alert him. Is there a way for me to run scripts as though they were executed inside his X session? notify-send for example?
<tux666> Curious, is there a better option to run(you're going to laugh, but many of my friends are on it) MySpace IM than running it within a minimal Win2k VMWare Install?
<branstrom> I can su to his user account, but when I try notify-send I get:
<branstrom> libnotify-Message: Unable to get session bus: dbus-launch failed to autolaunch D-Bus session: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.
<bazhang> !resetpanels | gold
<ubottu> gold: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Jay_Dee> branstrom: ssh to his machine and use the write command,  one of my fav's
<OrcKhsu> tux666: you can do MySpace IM in Pidgin
<tux666> hmmm never used Pidgin. Successor to Gaim, right?
<OrcKhsu> tux666: yeah, the same thing
<branstrom> Jay_Dee: write? hmm
<tux666> Thanks, will give it a shot. The VM doesn't hug too many resources, but it's a pain
<tux666> hog*
<cedric30> I it the same method of intallation for ubuntu on IDE HD and SCSI HD?
<gold> whot dos it meens  Must specify one or more keys to recursively unset.
<hisingh1> hello
<Jay_Dee> branstrom: yeah,   man it up for syntax
<boyombo> i am a linux newbie and just installed ubuntu. i can browse fairly well but anytime i try an apt-get or wget i get an error that says 'ISA Server denied the Uniform Resource Locator'
<gold> ooooooo  thenkssss very machh :)
<branstrom> Jay_Dee: he is in X though, graphically you know, so he hasn't got his eyes on a terminal :)
<branstrom> That's why I wanted to use notify-send. Hmm.
<boyombo> i am a linux newbie and just installed ubuntu. i can browse fairly well but anytime i try an apt-get or wget i get an error that says 'ISA Server denied the Uniform Resource Locator'
<Jay_Dee> yeah,    still display if you get the correct tty name
<ZeroA4> boyombo, ISA is a Windows Server Firewall... looks like you are blocked by it
<ne2k__> boyombo: have you set a proxy server? are you on a corporate network with blocking?
<boyombo> i am on a network
<branstrom> Jay_Dee: it'll pop up an alert, or what?
<Jay_Dee> branstrom: Displays as some kwrite or gedit or whatever depending what he's using/what is defults are set to
<idimmu> ZeroA4: any idea how apt-get would know that a specific firewall is dropping packets? does ISA identify itself?
<boyombo> can i set apt-get to use port 80 or something?
<idimmu> thats both awesomely useful and terrible
<ZeroA4> idimmu, dont know
<idimmu> oh maybe its jus a proxy
<Jay_Dee> branstrom: try it on your own maching,
<idimmu> thatd explain it
<tux666> that reminded me to reinstall vmware-each kernel upgrade makes me have to do that with vmware
<boyombo> ZeroA4: i get the same error when i browse via an adhoc connection
<branstrom> Jay_Dee: how do I know which tty?
<Jay_Dee> branstrom: chances are he is only running one,    once you ssh over do a finger
<boyombo> ZeroA4: but not ISA Server
<Jay_Dee> or who
<karabash> hi good people i do have a iritating problem
<ZeroA4> boyombo, i think the ISA on your network does some kind of authentication... but not for every kind of program/conection
<MannyZ> This might be a stupid question.. but is it good to have a virus protection?...
<karabash> i usually work in 1280x1024@60 but ubuntu 8.04 allows at 1280x1024@50
<karabash> how to change resolution?
<DJones> !virus | MannyZ
<ubottu> MannyZ: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<karabash> sorry how to change *refresh
<perplexed> if i see my wireless network listed in my iwlist scan, and the essid is 'perplex' how do i connect to it?
<bazhang> MannyZ, outside of being a mail server for windows machine, no
<atlef> !nvidia | karabash:
<ubottu> karabash:: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<boyombo> ZeroA4: i am currently on the network
<m11> hello
<karabash> but i tried to change in xorg.conf, nvidia-settings and everywhere
<boyombo> ZeroA4: i wonder how the IRC works and wget doesn't
<karabash> monitor shows @60, nv-sts @60 but its still @50
<ZeroA4> boyombo, me too :(
<varieme_eleos> uuuu
<varieme_eleos> hellloooooooooo
<ZeroA4> boyombo, can you talk to the network admin ? he can unblock wget and apt-get for you
<karabash> ubottu: what You sent is nothing usefull there
<boyombo> ZeroA4: ok, thanks
<perplexed> if i see my wireless network listed in my iwlist scan, and the essid is 'perplex' how do i connect to it?
<Pici> karabash: ubottu is a bot
<karabash> :D
<karabash> sure thx
<karabash> :)
<karabash> he's smart :D
<monreal> did anything change in ubuntu's xorg packages which prevents LD_LIBRARY_PATH to be set in a session startup script?
<karabash> sorry he directed me to other place some new #channel maybe You know what?
<karabash> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<oldenglish> I'm continuously getting a "Failed to initialize HAL!" error whenever I boot, and it takes forever to get past "Starting Hardware abstraction layer hald" every time I boot, as well. I've tried several 'fixes' out there and none have seemed to do the trick. Any ideas?
<MannyZ> How I disable the leave channel and the join channel messages on xchat?
<DJones> MannyZ: right click on the channel name, there should be an option to disable join/part messages
<MannyZ> thanks DJones :)
<perplexed> if i see my wireless network listed in my iwlist scan, and the essid is 'perplex' how do i connect to it?
<perplexed> network manager isnt opening, i think something is wrong with gnome
<DJones> MannyZ: Something to remember is that you'll have to do that for each channel every time you start xchat, it doesn't save the setting
<Standalf> hi
<MannyZ> DJones, thats bad :(
<oldenglish> Nobody has had the" Failed to initialize HAL!" error? I really need some help with this.
<MannyZ> What are common programs to download?.. I really dont have any programs downloaded.. So im just thinking is there some major programs that you must have :P?
<Standalf> I have ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy) and I have a problem with keyboard layout switching :( normal language of keyboard switching is ok. But if i will set up layout for some language, after reboot it doesn't work. But I still see good setting, it only doesnt work. I have to click there and its again working :( Can anyone help me please?
<tech0007> oldenglish: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/25931
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 25931 in hal "Failed to initalize HAL." [High,Fix released]
<IndyGunFreak> MannyZ: depends on what you do w/ your computer i gess
<jrib> MannyZ: no, everyone is an individual with his or her own wants and needs :)  Most of the stuff that "everyone" needs is included
<karabash_> i need @60 but i got only @50 how to fix this
<junkeR> anyone have success with installing hardy on an everex gpc2?
<MannyZ> Well I like coding, (html, java, flash, php, etc etc
<Standalf> Can anyone help me?
<MannyZ> And maybe a program to edit all kind of code.. like Notepad++
<oldenglish> tech007: Been there, done that. I already stated I tried many 'fixes' out there, but none have worked.
<atlef> !tar.gz
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Standalf> Keyboard layouts doesn't save, after reboot it's gone. Can anyone help me?
<atlef> !install packages
<ubottu> atlef: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ilia_2s2> hi all
<rampageoberon> atlas95: sudo aptitude install <package>
<Standalf> Keyboard layouts doesn't save, after reboot it's gone. Can anyone help me?
<rampageoberon> if thats what you wanted
<atlas95> ?
<atlef> how to install tar.gz files?
<Hideme> When I shutdown, my PC powers down and shuts-off for 5 seconds and then turns itself on again. Any idea why this is happening?
<rampageoberon> sorry atlas95 that was me failing at tab completion
<atlas95> ;)
<v0lksman> !icedtea
<atlas95> atlef: ;)
<ubottu> Factoid icedtea not found
<rampageoberon> atlef: tar -xzf <file>
<atlef> atlas95: ?
<tech0007> atlef: you need to untar the file and look for an executable/script
<MannyZ> I got only one panel.. How can i get an extra panel?
<atlas95> atlef: nothing
<MannyZ> panel where is the clock and programs
<atlas95> rampageoberon has just wakeup me
<bazhang> !resetpanels | MannyZ
<ubottu> MannyZ: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Hrundik1> Hello! I want to update my Ubuntu 7.10 installation to the latest 8.04 available, but I mustn't upgrade linux kernel above 2.6.24-16 (I have rare hardware which has drivers only for that version of kernel). How can I do it?
<rampageoberon> atlef: then cd into that directory and do "./compile", "make", "make install"
<rampageoberon> apologies atlas95
<Standalf> 1318 users dont know Hardy ubuntu keyboard layout bug?
<bazhang> !repeat | Standalf
<ubottu> Standalf: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<tech0007> Standalf: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/13049
<bazhang> oops
<Jack_Sparrow> atlas95 How to install anything in Ubuntu: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<atlef> remembered, but thanks
<atlas95> L0L
<atlas95> Jack_Sparrow: be carrefull with your completion too :p
<MannyZ> bazhang. I still have 1 panel :D I want 2 .. 1 up one down
<tux666> okay seems I need to update VMWare to work with hardy, from what I read. anyone else find the same?
<[Atlas95> :p
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<MannyZ> I use Ubuntu studio..
<[Atlas95> I wear a shield now
<bazhang> MannyZ, enter that in terminal
<MannyZ> i did enter that
<MannyZ> and it reseted everyhting
<MannyZ> "it worked"
<foldart> MannyZ: right-click on the existing panel -> New Panel
<Unimatrix9> Standalf : actually i think you could set it in your xorg config, but that needs editing..
<MannyZ> but i didnt get an extra panel
<MannyZ> woot
<MannyZ> foldart :$
<Jack_Sparrow> [Atlas95 Thanks for being a good sport about it
<Unimatrix9> sudo dmidecode -html>demicode.html
<Unimatrix9> does not give nice html format
<Unimatrix9> what am i missing?
<Hrundik1> Is there an option to downgrade certain package after installation?
<Jack_Sparrow> !pinning > Hrundik1
<tech0007> Hrundik1: use synaptic to force version
<foldart> MannyZ: ?
<Unimatrix9>  sudo lshw -C MEMORY -html>hardware2.html  this command does give html, but the other not, any tips?
<MannyZ> foldart, it worked :D And I feel like a stupid person -.-... why i didnt see that option :D
<foldart> MannyZ: oh, good.  And don't.  Let (s)he who hath never felt that way cast the first stone ;)
<tech0007> foldart: amen!
<mitchell> hello, since a few days my server's network input speed dropped to <1mbit, output is on 120mbit (checked with iperf) so i guess its fine but limited by the input. all 3 nics have the same problem, they are connected to a gigabit switch. anyone knows what might be causing this?
<loner269> im back i dont know what worked or didnt i had e17 on the list i checked it loged in but didnt work went back to default any ideas since im new
<Ganandorf> Hi guys i have two hard drives a 250 and a 320 i want to install windows on the 320 and linux on the 250 but will will have to boot from each harddrive seperate to use the specific os but i want to know if that is better than dual booting linux and windows on one the 320 how easy or hard is it to dual boot and how safe will your data be
<Ganandorf> and can windows see a harddrive that has linux on it
<jrib> !ext3 | Ganandorf
<ubottu> Ganandorf: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Ganandorf> ok cool thanks and what about which is better dual booting or having the os's on seperate harddrives
<v0lksman> Ganandorf: if you mean flipping the drives physically between boots that's kinda extremem
<v0lksman> extreme
<Ganandorf> not physically just through system bios
<v0lksman> dual booting is fine...the biggest problem is when windows decides to re-write the MBR...
<tech0007> Ganandorf: it doesnt matter, but better keep your data on separate partition/drive
<pho3nix> Does anyone know how to install Amarok MP3 support manually?
<v0lksman> then you'd need to rebuild your MBR and you should have everything back...
<mitchell> bump, anyone? > since a few days my server's network input speed dropped to <1mbit, output is on 120mbit (checked with iperf) so i think its fine but limited by the input. all 3 nics have the same problem, they are connected to a gigabit switch. anyone knows what might be causing this?
<v0lksman> mitchell: check speed and duplex settings either with mii-tool or ethtool
<mitchell> they are fine
<Ganandorf> i read something about grub not being seen on windows and stuff like that when dual booting i don't want any complications to my data
<tech0007> Ganandorf: install windows first then ubuntu
<Ganandorf> ok cool
<DJones> Ganandorf: I've done a dual boot for a while, but whenever I have, as long as windows is installed first on the primary drive and then ubuntu on the second drive, when you install ubuntu on the second drive, it should detect windows and grub with an option to dual boot
<pho3nix> Does anyone know how to install Amarok MP3 support manually?
<v0lksman> Ganandorf: I let Grub manage the MBR...I've never had an issue....
<soundray> !dualboot | Ganandorf
<ubottu> Ganandorf: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<mitchell> v0lksman: i think it has something to do with kernel settings, cuz 3 nics are all limited to about 1mbit input, output is still 120mbit iperf says :P
<soundray> Ganandorf: you can read Ubuntu's partitions using Windows if you install a filesystem driver like ext2fsd
<Ganandorf> ok cool thanks guys
<v0lksman> mitchell: you can check your sysctl to see if anything looks out of place there...especially if you use iptables
<TuniX12> soundray bad idea
<soundray> TuniX12: why?
<Jokka[Tux]> how do i run windows proggs in linux? (poker client)
<pho3nix> Wine?
<tech0007> !wine | Jokka[Tux]
<ubottu> Jokka[Tux]: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<tech0007> !AppDB | Jokka[Tux]
<ubottu> Jokka[Tux]: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<pho3nix> Again: mp3 support for Amarok, manual install, anyone?
<mitchell> v0lksman: ok, ill try, havent used it before but ill m
<ads_> how can i find what compiz version i am running?
<yofel> ads_: compiz --version
<ads_> thanks yofel
<persi> how do I set up infrared connection in *ubuntu?
<soundray> TuniX12: please refrain from judging someone else's advice, unless you are able to provide an explanation.
<mitchell> v0lksman: > read something about it, but i can't understand it happened suddenly without changing anything xD
<ilia_2s2> I am updated to 8.04 and now i am not allowed to run gnome-system-tools. it's bug reported here https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+question/32334 but nowere i cant find any solutions
<Devastatorius> pho3nix: install gstreamer0.8-mad
<Hideme> When I shutdown, my PC powers down and shuts-off for 5 seconds and then turns itself on again. Any idea why this is happening?
<elvin> подскажите icq транспорт?!!!!
<Pici> !ru | elvin
<ubottu> elvin: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<jrib> pho3nix: libxine1-ffmpeg possibly
<TuniX12> soundray have you ever used that driver?
<soundray> TuniX12: yes, I have
<orkun> hey there, rhythmbox cannot edit all my id3 tag info - some keep changing their genre back. why is that? can i debug starting rhythmbox via console somehow?
<v0lksman> mitchell: yeah...I'm not really sure if kernel updates change those settings...I think they can..however I'm not 100% sure they do....I know you can set window sizes and max packets etc...
<pho3nix> jrib: tried that
<kdubois> is it a normal thing that i say elf's instead of saying binaries?
<ikonia> kdubois: elf is a binary
<v0lksman> mitchell: you've tried simplifying the network to try to eliminate external factors?
<MannyZ> how i get office?
<kdubois> ikonia: right, but i was wondering if thats something thats widely accepted, or if its just something i do
<MannyZ> like microsoft office..
<MannyZ> name was open office?
<mitchell> v0lksman: yea, its just connected to a switch with the server and my notebook
<TuniX12> soundray it's still beta release
<s0ullight> hello just installed motion and it started capturing pictures from my webcam
<karabash> Hi my refresh is @50 and i want @60 how to change it? All drivers shows @60, but system allows @50 only
<tech0007> !openoffice | MannyZ
<ubottu> MannyZ: a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<ikonia> kdubois: nope, everyones is the same
<Slart_> kdubois: elfs are executable afaik.. binaries can be anything..
<s0ullight> killed the operation but can't find where it saved the pics can someone help me?
<MannyZ> thanks tech0007
<soundray> MannyZ: are you on Ubuntu?
<MannyZ> sundray yes
<MannyZ> Ubuntu Studio
<s0ullight> found it :D
<s0ullight> /tmp/motion :D
<Slart_> kdubois: nevermind.. don't listen to me.. binaries are also executable according to wikipedia
<MannyZ> Is notepad++ also for linux?
<v0lksman> mitchell: are you running autonegotiate or hard coded?
<kdubois> MannyZ: use vim, it kills notepad++ :D
<kdubois> or emacs
<mitchell> v0lksman: its on auto neg atm
<MannyZ> kduiois wich one you prefer?
<soundray> MannyZ: is OpenOffice.org not in Applications-Office?
<Ace2016> i use kwrite
<v0lksman> mitchell:  hrm...is the switch programmable?
<mitchell> no
<MannyZ> I didnt have office
<MannyZ> now i do :)
<v0lksman> mitchell: what kind of cards?
<Ace2016> Bluefish Editor is good too
<v0lksman> mitchell: and this worked fine before the kernel update?
<Hrundik1> How can i Force Version through console, like I can do in Synaptics Package Manager?
<kdubois> MannyZ: i use vim, but you have to learn a lot of keyboard shortcuts before you appreciate it
<foldart> I guess leaving OOo out of the default install makes lots of room for 'Studio' apps
<mitchell> v0lksman: 2x e1000 and a onboard broadcom, it suddenly started happening
<foldart> !pinning | Hrundik1
<MannyZ> Kdubois I want something similar like notpad then :D
<foldart> heh, no ubottu
<MannyZ> kdubois, what was the other program you prefered?
<kdubois> MannyZ: does gedit do it for you?
<Slart_> MannyZ: gedit or scite if you want a bit more functionality
<MannyZ> Slart_ ill check those
<mitchell> v0lksman: i noticed my smb shares were VERY slow, so i checked and saw the server input was max 1Mbit/s
<foldart> Hrundik1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<persi> IRDA anyone?
<ikonia> persi: what's up ?
<Hrundik1> foldart: it's not the same as pinning. I need to downgrade the package before holding it
<persi> I have no idea how to set up irda
<persi> and there seems to be no documentation on it
<ikonia> persi: ok, are you aware of lirc
<v0lksman> mitchell: yeah that's weird...normally you'd see something with speed or duplex settings...I've had little issues with e1000s at gigE...however cables and switches make a BIG difference
<tech0007> Hrundik1: see 'man apt-get' or 'dpkg'
<persi> no I`m not, thank you
<soundray> ikonia: lirc won't help with irda ( persi)
<persi> hm
<v0lksman> mitchell: yeah that's weird...normally you'd see something with speed or duplex settings...I've had little issues with e1000s at gigE...however cables and switches make a BIG difference
<MannyZ> I think SciTE is good for me, Thanks :)
<foldart> Hrundik1: you can apt-get a particular version
<ikonia> soundray: depends what he's doing
<Slart_> MannyZ: you're welcome
<ikonia> which is my next question
<persi> I don`t need remote control, I use irda to connect with my phone
<ikonia> persi: ahh, ok
<soundray> persi: have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrdaHowto ?
<ikonia> persi: so it's a phone ir connection you wanted
<orkun> hey there, rhythmbox cannot edit all my id3 tag info - some keep changing their genre back. why is that? can i debug starting rhythmbox via console somehow?
<MannyZ> Slart_ Do you know any programs similar to visual basic :D?
<neurobuntu> !vmware
<MannyZ> or macromedia flash mx?
<ikonia> persi: well , irda does exist in #ubuntu
<ikonia> persi: in ubuntu sorry
<ikonia> the package is irda-utils
<gfgf>  host ipv6.google.com
<gfgf> [15:21:09] <gfgf> ipv6.google.com         CNAME   ipv6.l.google.com
<gfgf> [15:21:09] <gfgf> ipv6.l.google.com A record currently not present
<persi> oops thank you and please excuse, google didn`t give it to me
<gfgf> whu?
<persi> I have xubuntu
<gfgf> why?
<persi> actually
<FloodBot3> gfgf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> !test
<ubot3> Failed!
<soundray> neurobuntu: no bot atm.
<neurobuntu> ok
<broonsparrow> hi. I have a new external HD it's ntfs formatted. I run a dual boot machine, should I format it as FATS or NFTS? Any thouhgts? Under 8.04 I'm having more problems with my FATS partition than with my NTFS internal drive. Any thoughts?
<Slart_> MannyZ: hmm.. nope.. not that I know of.. there are some gui-builders you can use to create a gui.. and then import that into c/c++ source code.. but there might be something out there..
<foldart> !vmware
<ubot3> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<ikonia> persi: not a problem, I've not got it installed on my machine so I can't look at what it gives you but legacy wise it just used to be irdad running and /etc/irda/irda.conf with a device definition
<NeuroExploder> this is support right?
<MannyZ> Slart_, ok thanks :)
<MannyZ>  /afk
<Slart_> MannyZ: I haven't tried mono (linux version of .Net).. it might have some of that functionality
<soundray> NeuroExploder: yes, ask away
<start_> hi
<start_> exit
<tech0007> broonsparrow: use ntfs, ntfs is feature-packed than vfat
<napsy_> Hello. Are there any stats how much of performance hits is caused when operationg on an encrypted volue for, i.e. /home ?
<napsy_> *volume
<ikonia> napsy_: iostat will show you disk stats
<gfgf> debian:/etc# host ipv6.google.com
<gfgf> ipv6.google.com         CNAME   ipv6.l.google.com
<gfgf> ipv6.l.google.com A record currently not present
<gfgf> why?
<NeuroExploder> i cant figure out how to set up gFTP
<TuniX12> encrypted volume
<ikonia> gfgf: please stop doing that
<napsy_> ikonia, is there a comparison on the net?
<broonsparrow> tech0007 "feature packed"?
<ikonia> gfgf: if your not happy with googles dns setup, contact google.com
<persi> well I don`t have irda folder in etc and installing irda-utils didn`t help so I`ll dig into manual
<gfgf> ikonia: what /etc/resolv.conf i set?
<ikonia> persi: do an ir(tab) and see what it completes
<gfgf> for resolve ipv6?
<Slart_> MannyZ: take a look at some of the tools on this page.. no VB for linux.. but perhaps something similar http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Devtools/ides.html
<gfgf> or apt-get what apckage?
<ikonia> gfgf: a ipv6 dns server thats all you need
<ikonia> gfgf: ubuntu is ipv6 enabled by default, so if your dns server supports it, your fine
<masood> hi. does anyone know why writing to a block device using dd is capped at about 40MB/s where as a filesystem on such block device can write much faster (close to platter speed)?
<soundray> NeuroExploder: have you installed it from the repositories?
<persi> I don`t think I understand what does "do an ir(tab)" means
<ikonia> masood: use "bs=blah" "block size", if your using say 1K blocks, your IO will be less
<bullgard4> Midnight Commander shows for a certain directory, which I created myself, "User: root/root". How can I change this to "User: detlef/detlef"?
<tech0007> broonsparrow: ntfs is newer than vfat, and getting better support w/ ubuntu
<ikonia> persi: type ir and hit tab to autocomplete the commands starting with ir
<Slart_> bullgard4: chown ?
<ikonia> bullgard4: if you created that dir yourself, you must be running mc as root ?
<masood> ikonia: i tried different block sizes but not much different
<ikonia> masood: thats a surprise, normally the block size makes a reasonable difference
<persi> it says command not found
<persi> aw sorry
<ikonia> persi: let me see if I can get the package
<MannyZ> Slart_,  im checking the page you linked atm :)
<bullgard4> ikonia: I have put here a question. Is it impossible to answer other than with another question?
<NeuroExploder>  i cant figure out how to allow anonymous connections to download.
<persi> irattach
<ruiboon> bullgard4: sudo chown -r detlef:detlef /path/to/dir
<ikonia> bullgard4: you have already been given the answer, and I asked the question to better understand the situation
<persi> irdadump
<Briareos1_> how can i set up a vpn connection via ipsec?
<persi> irdaping
<ikonia> persi: thats basiclly like tcpdump
<persi> irnetdp
<persi> oops
<persi> irnetd that is
<persi> irpsion5
<ikonia> persi: they look like the tools, rather than the daemon
<ikonia> persi: which is in line with the package name
<persi> well sorry I`m a n00b
<ikonia> persi: don't apologise
<ikonia> persi: it's fine
<persi> ok :)
<masood> ikonia: it does make a difference but best performance i got so far is about 40-45MB/s... I also asked a few other users and it seems they can't get any better results
<ikonia> persi: let me see if I can have a look whats in that package, I've not got an IR enabled laptop here
<persi> ok thank you
<ikonia> masood: Hmmmm, I'm trying to think of how dd writes differ from a file system write
<bullgard4> ruiboon: "detlef@MD97600:~$ sudo chown -r detlef:detlef ~/detlef2; [sudo] password for detlef: ***; chown: invalid option -- r"
<ikonia> bullgard4: -R
<masood> ikonia: maybe cuz dd is a userspace program whereas filesystem is a kernel module... mm i don't if it makes any sense
<gfgf> ikonia: but i not want enable it,can give me an dns server ipv6?
<ikonia> masood: I know what your saying, I'm looking more at how the kernel submit the writes, I don't think userspace would have an effect
<ruiboon> bullgard4: sorry. should be -R (that will change the owner and grp for the files/dir under that dir)
<ikonia> gfgf: you do or do not want ipv6 ?
<gfgf> i not want ipv6..
<gfgf> only resolve
<ikonia> gfgf: you can't resolve ipv6 without having ipv6 on your PC
<ikonia> gfgf: as in "enabled" you don't need to be using ipv6 but your machine must be aware of it
<MannyZ> Suggestions for a FTP client?
<ikonia> masood: ftp
<MannyZ> ftp server client*
<ikonia> masood: how can you have a server clicnet
<ikonia> client
<Slart_> MannyZ: gftp
<Slart_> !ftp | MannyZ
<MannyZ> Slart_,  thanks :D
<ubot3> MannyZ: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<gfgf> ikonia: for enable modprobe ipv6?
<tech0007> !info gftp | MannyZ
<ubot3> mannyz: gftp: X/GTK+ FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.18-17ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 45 kB, installed size 76 kB
<Marchezetti> ola
<ikonia> gfgf: well, at least
<bullgard4> ruiboon: Sorry. "detlef@MD97600:~$ sudo chown -R detlef:detlef ~/detlef2" But thereafter Midnight Commander still shows: "User: root/root".
<masood> ikonia: ?
<MannyZ> sudo apt-get install gftp?
<ikonia> masood: sorry, wasn't for you
<Slart_> MannyZ: yes
<masood>  : )
<ikonia> MannyZ: you may find it easier to use synaptic to browse and install packages
<MannyZ> Slart_, Thanks :D.. What if i want to download wine?.. it dosnt find wine or winehq with that command :/?
<Slart_> MannyZ: sudo apt-get install wine
<Slart_> MannyZ: make sure you've enabled all the repos
<Slart_> !repository
<ubot3> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<suprie> why my pidgin keep crashing on gnome
<bossa> alors il y a presonne
<soundray> !fr | bossa
<Slart_> !fr | bossa
<ubot3> bossa: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<suprie> did anyone experienced similiar problem ?
<tech0007> MannyZ: if u want the latest wine -> http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<MannyZ> Slart_, woot now the wine command works :D..
<neurobuntu> has anybody been able to successfully install vmware-6 on hardy?
<MannyZ> tech0007, i dont get the latest with sudo apt-get?
<tech0007> MannyZ: it takes time to upload the latest to the repo
<bossa> pour ai je avoir de laide pour ripper un dvd
<ruiboon> hmm... ubottu seems missing again
<MannyZ> tech0007, ohh.. so ill download that thing
<soundray> MannyZ: not always -- you usually get versions that are well tested. To get the latest wine, enable the budgetdedicated repository
<soundray> !wine | MannyZ
<ubot3> MannyZ: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<ruiboon> bullgard4: i am not sure about MC, but could you check the permission with terminal?
<MannyZ> tech0007,  Firefox doesn't know how to open this address, because the protocol (apt) isn't associated with any program.
<suprie> how to install the newest compiz ?:d
<MannyZ> Now you can install Wine by clicking this link. A
<MannyZ> didnt work :D
<tech0007> MannyZ: are you on ubuntu studio hardy?
<Slart_> suprie: it should be installed by default on hardy
<MannyZ> atleast on ubuntu studio 8.04 LTF or something :D
<Slart_> suprie: it's called "Advanced desktop effects" or something like that
<MannyZ> i downloaded this yesterday from ubuntus pages
<tech0007> MannyZ: copy paste in terminal-> wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<MannyZ> 64 bit
<suprie> in my computer, it's 1.7.4
<tech0007> 'wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -'
<Slart_> suprie: system, preferences, appearance.. the last tab, visual effects
<terry_> hola gente
<broonsparrow> cheers tech0007
<MannyZ> tech0007, nothing happends..
<suprie> Slart_, thanks
<tech0007> MannyZ: then this-> ' sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list'
<MannyZ> i need those ' marks?
<tech0007> MannyZ: nope
<MannyZ> tech0007, sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<MannyZ> woops
<MannyZ> tech0007,  well it said 100% :P
<suprie> why my pidgin keep crashing :((
<MannyZ> so now i have the newest?
<tech0007> MannyZ: 'sudo apt-get update'
<MannyZ> tech0007, done
<tech0007> MannyZ: 'sudo apt-get install wine'
<MannyZ> tech0007, ohh.. now the updates came to that thing
<tech0007> MannyZ: yup
<bullgard4> ruiboon: "detlef@MD97600:~$ LC_ALL=C ls -al /home/detlef/detlef2/; total 28; drwxr-xr-x   3 detlef detlef  4096 Jun 16 11:15 .; drwxr-xr-x 131 detlef detlef  8192 Jun 16 15:10 ..; drwx------   2 detlef detlef 16384 Jun 16 11:15 lost+found"
<MannyZ> tech0007,  thanks.. but is there a command to see what version of wine i have?
<MannyZ> tech0007,  taht ihave installed it correctly?
<tech0007> MannyZ: 'dpkg -s wine'
<MannyZ> tech0007,  dont tell me you remember all those commands?
<SpudWLike> Hi room.  Fighting with a Hardy install on a Lenovo N100 laptop.  After the install I am able to get the wifi running, which use the IWL3945 drivers, but after I do the first software update the wireless gets borked and I don't see any networks.  Which package is being updated to break the install and how do I stop it from being installed?
<tech0007> MannyZ: some of them lol
<tech0007> MannyZ: you'll get use to it
<Slart_> MannyZ: stick around here and answer some questions.. after a week or two you'll know them too =)
<enquest> I'm a webdeveloper. I recently went to 1900x1200 screen: is there a way to devide my screen in two parts with a shortcut or something. I want my commandline VIM to be like 700px wide and 100% high and the rest for my browser. I'm realy getting tired of adjustting the windows to fit
<tech0007> Slart_: right
<neil`-> re
<MannyZ> Slart_ yeah.. Im willing to help people with everything i have learned from you guys+ the stuff i might allready know :D
<Ambient> enquest: there's always 'Awesome' window manager and stuff like that, tiling window managers ;)
<Slart_> enquest: something like a "arrange my windows" button somewhere?
<neil`-> i have a kernel installed and i can boot in, but there is only a basic shell. how can i install the base system? (fe. /etc is empty).
<MannyZ> tech0007, Version: 1.0~rc5~winehq0~ubuntu~8.04-1
<persi> I`m using this guide: http://ubuntu.sabza.org/2006/10/13/xubuntu-easily-switch-keyboard-layout/ how do I make the file executable?
<ruiboon> bullgard4: that output shows that is has been chown to ur user and group
<tech0007> MannyZ: you got it!
<Slart_> neil`-: what are you installing? regular ubuntu?
<enquest> Slart_, Ambient yes, where can I find this?
<neil`-> Slart_, yes just for server
<ruiboon> bullgard4: i am not sure how mc works, but could you reopen mc and check if it is still root?
<bullgard4> ruiboon: I closed mc. I reopened mc. Same result.
<Slart_> persi: chmod can do that.. or right click on the file and use th eproperties
<MannyZ> tech0007, whoopie :) thanks the 10th time :D
<tech0007> MannyZ: np
<Ambient> enquest: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiling_window_manager
<Slart_> neil`-: the server install doesn't install/setup the /etc folder?!?!?
<sportman1280> hello, Java has stopped working on all of our computers recently.  can anyone help figure out how to get it working again?
<persi> properties in thunar give me permission options in grey
<Vlet> Anyone happen to know a commandline torrent client that can watch a particular directory for new torrent files?
<Slart_> persi: is the file owned by root?
<Hrundik1> Vlet: rtorrent is capable of this
<neil`-> Slart_,  i have no cd rom and i installed from flash drive but it frozen at installing grub. so i just restarted and now i'm triing to install from console. any idea?
<Inki> anyone know how I can get Ekiga run with Jack?
<persi> I believe if it wouldn`t, I wont be able to save it in usr/bin/ in the first place, right?
<sudobash> use super grub disk to install grub or lilo
<Slart_> persi: then either do it using the command line and use sudo chmod.. or start thunar as root (which is like a very very very sharp knife ie useful if you know what you're doing... very dangerous if you don't)
<Hrundik1> Vlet: though I've never used it myself
<MannyZ> Any programs to make sfw files? (flash)
<brubelsabs> is there a manpage for unistd.h? which package?
<MannyZ> swf? XD
<sudobash> if it already installed to partition and you just need grub
<Vlet> Hrundik1: thanks - I'll go read up :)
<pjv> is there a remasterme for windows, or an application similar to it?
<Slart_> neil`-: ah.. that explains it.. well.. I have no idea how ubuntu installs all the stuff... I wouldn't keep poking at an unfinished install.. I'd reinstall until it worked
<persi> yeah already got the idea about the sharp knife, but is there a way to start it as a root from gui? or i should always use terminal?
<MannyZ> Cedega or wine to play .exe games?
<neil`-> ill try, thnx
<ruiboon> bullgard4: could you try to recreate a new directory and check if it is still under root. if so, try changing it to your user. next check if terminal and mc display the correct user/grp
<Slart_> persi: from a gui.. well.. alt+f2 and write "gksudo thunar".. but please.. be careful
<neil`-> by
<sudobash> cedega if you have it
<masood> ikonia: do u know in which channel i can get some help about the block device performance issue that we discussed earlier?
<sudobash> or which ever works quicker
<MannyZ> Well i heard cedega is a little slow and heavy
<bullgard4> ruiboon: How should I 'recreate' a new directory?
<poosenki> how do i make my windows partition automatically mount on boot?
<JonathanEllis> Hi,
<persi> uffff *removes sweat from the forehead* done! :)
<ruiboon> bullgard4: create a new directory like how you created detlef2. the name of the dir doesnt matter
<Slart_> persi:  =)
<mechdave> G'day all, is BASIC available for Hardy?
<Slart_> mechdave: I'm pretty sure there is some kind of basic available..
<persi> actually it works kinda funny, layout switches only when I hold alt :o
<sudobash> BASIC programming language?
<Slart_> mechdave: tried apt-cache search basic?
<sudobash> BASIC is windows only
<bullgard4> ruiboon: I cannot do what you are asking me to do. I do not have available another empty partition.
<c_lisp> ewww  basic
<c_lisp> lol
<erUSUL> !info gambas | sudobash
<s0ullight> what's a good linux cd dvd writer program?
<sudobash> K3b
<Slart_> sudobash: huh? windows only? what on earth made you think that.. I had basic on my atari 400.. no windows on that thing
<c_lisp> s0ullight k3b
<JonathanEllis> Hi, I have a printing problem. Sometimes when I submit a job it just sits in the queue marked pending but never prints. When I try to cancel the job, nothing happens until I cancel it again and then I get an error message "CUPS server error. There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'client-error-not-possible'."
<Slart_> s0ullight: brasero, gnomebaker
<sharperguy> did the recent libsdl update kill xmoto for anyone else?
<erUSUL> sudobash: gambas is VB like programming enmvoirment for linux
<sudobash> well why learn BASIC when you have GCC and G++
<s0ullight> tnx people i just lost the name :D
<s0ullight> k3b :D
<ruiboon> bullgard4: hang on, while i apt-get mc and try it
<ubottu> sudobash: Package gambas does not exist in hardy
<persi> weeee worx :D
<Slart_> sudobash: that I can agree with.. =)
<ikonia> masood: well, I'd query #kernel first of all to understand the difference in how the writes happen, then maybe mail the binutils mailing list
<s0ullight> why is xmms removed from the hardy repos?
<erUSUL> !info gambas2 | sorry sudobash
<ubottu> sorry sudobash: gambas2 (source: gambas2): Complete visual development environment for Gambas. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1 (hardy), package size 76 kB, installed size 108 kB (Only available for i386)
<persi> I`m t3h h4x0r
<masood> ikonia: k. thanks
<Slart_> mechdave: here's a nice page http://librenix.com/?inode=4033
<tech0007> !info xmms2 | s0ullight
<ubottu> s0ullight: xmms2 (source: xmms2): Client/server based media player system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2DrJekyll-4ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 10 kB, installed size 56 kB
<sudobash> i really could care less about BASIC or GAMBAS... like i said.. GCC/G++
<sudobash> thanks for the info though
<atlef> sudobash: do you use 64bit
<c_lisp> I like g++ gcc fpc and lazarus :P
<Slart_> s0ullight: something about it being unmaintained.. bug not getting fixed etc
<sudobash> i have a 64 bit processor but i dont have 4 gb ram so nop i use 32 bit
<mechdave> Slart_, Thanks, will have a look... thanks for the start :)
<sportman1280> Does anyone else have any java issues on their machines?  Java isn't working for me :(
<s0ullight> ok tnx building it from source code works :D
<Slart_> mechdave: you're welcome
<atlef> sudobash: ok, i just know gambas do not work with 64bit installs
<SpudWLike> How would I  force a 32 bit install?
<tech0007> can dosemu run BASIC? just curious...
<Slart_> SpudWLike: ubuntu install?
<zherlock> I just upgraded from ubutnu 7.10 to ubuntu 8.04 which gave me mythtv 0.21... The OSD has become "unstable", it is "shakeing" up/down 1mm. Allsi I have a 1pix blue line at the very top of the screen.
<erUSUL> SpudWLike: dl the i386 version
<sudobash> lol it sounds like GAMBAS is more trouble than its worth....
<tech0007> or dosbox?
<JonathanEllis> ﻿I have a printing problem. Sometimes when I submit a job it just sits in the queue marked pending but never prints. When I try to cancel the job, nothing happens until I cancel it again and then I get an error message "CUPS server error. There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'client-error-not-possible'." Any ideas please?
<Marius^on> hi, ist there a way to use the usb stick as a key for one user (but the other users with password), maybe intigratet in the defaul user login gui ?!?
<tech0007> JonathanEllis: can u print a test page?
<Slart_> tech0007: wooo.. looking forward to running qbasic and that stupid "monkey throwing bananas"-game that came with it =)
<sudobash> what if you misplace you usb stick or leave it in the computer?
<erUSUL> sudobash: it is a migration path for the millions VB6 programmers users
<s0ullight> why do i love linux :D? lemme think free cool varied
<oldenglish> Still having the "Failed to initialize HAL!" error, looked through everything in the bug report (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/25931) and still no luck. Anyone want to help me with this?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 25931 in hal "Failed to initalize HAL." [High,Fix released]
<sudobash> VB users are users that are afraid to use c++ because they dont want to think to much...
<Marius^on> sudobash: thats not the questuon ;), and maybe with usb stick and password !
<Slart_> oldenglish: fully updated hardy?
<MannyZ> I got G11 keyboard.. how can i use its 58 bindable keys?
<Pici> !offtopic | sudobash
<ubottu> sudobash: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<JonathanEllis> tech0007: In the printer config window (|System|Administration|Printing) ﻿ the Printer State is "Stopped" and the Print Test Page and Print Self-Test Page buttons are greyed out. Anyway, what is the difference between a Test Page and a Self-Test Page?
<oldenglish> Slart_: 2.6.24-17-generic
<enquest> Slart_, Ambient, thes windows managers don't work in Gnome?
<persi> ikonia: have you figured how does IRDA package work?
<oldenglish> Slart_: Left the machine running over the weekend when everything was fine, came back and rebooted, and the problem began.
<tech0007> JonathanEllis: they're the same...i'm not really into CUPS but check this out http://www.cups.org/articles.php?L291+TFAQ+P1+Q
<ikonia> persi: I can't find the actual daemon
<ikonia> persi: tools yes, daemon, no
<persi> and daemon means...
<persi> :)
<Slart_> oldenglish: I've got 2.6.24-18-generic .. perhaps it's fixed in that version.. tried running the update-manager?
<ikonia> persi: the thing that runs in the background and actually does the work
<JonathanEllis> tech0007: Do you mean there is something else to use instead of CUPS?
<tech0007> JonathanEllis: before there was lpr, etc...
<sportman1280> hello.  when i try to load a java program.  i always get Applet Loaded... then a message that says "Start: applet not initialized".  Can anyone help?
<oldenglish> Slart_: I've got that version installed but it breaks my vid drivers, haven't taken the time to fix it so I'm still running -17
<Slart_> enquest: hmm.. I didn't check the link you used.. what was it?
<persi> ah too bad, ok well thank you for attempt, will it work if I do as https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrdaHowto says?
<enquest> I try wmii
<jagggy> anyone can tell me why tilda won't work in a decent way? i set tilda as autostart, and when i open it it gives a blanc white screen, thats all :s (no errors or something)
<MannyZ> What can i do with Dsniffer?
<Slart_> oldenglish: ah.. but even if you install it you can still run the old kernel by selecting it at boot time.. in the grub menu
<oldenglish> Slart_: I know, thats what i've been doing.
<tech0007> jagggy: same problem here...i jsut type 'exit' blindly then restart it...'m too lazy to find out why..lol
<ezine> how can I use mapserver
<Slart_> oldenglish: ah.. well.. the fix on that page looked complicated.. I wouldn't know where to start
<ikonia> ezine: do you mean an imap server ?
<Slart_> oldenglish: perhaps someone else in the channel can help you
<jagggy> lol tech0007 so do i, but i need a full fix
<ruiboon> bullgard4: i get it. /home/detlef/detlef2/ is a mount point. you will change the mount option, but i am not exactly sure on how to do it.
<oldenglish> That's what im hoping...
<ezine> webgis
<ikonia> persi: that looks a good document
<tux666> sorry about that. Had to reset router because I forgot the friggin password and had to forward a port :(
<tux666> Now we'll see how this router handles torrents
<ezine> I have install the soft,but I cannot run it
<persi> ikonia: especially when you understand like half of it ;)
<brianherman> i need help gnome cannot mount drives for me only root can
<bullgard4> ruiboon: A mount point. And a mount point is no file?
<tech0007> jagggy: latest is 0.9.5 but you need to compile it..http://kungfooguru.wordpress.com/2007/12/13/tilda-095-released/
<jagggy> tech0007, and that works ?
<sportman1280> No one has had any issues with java?
<tech0007> jagggy: actually never tried it
<ezine> ikonia,are you familiar with mapserver?
<brianherman> can anybody help me?
<pjharper_> I am having a lot of trouble setting up a static network. I have posted my rout -n and ifconfig and cat /etc/resolve.conf here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20619/
<JonathanEllis> tech0007: I am guessing that the  "client-error-not-possible" message comes the second time I try to cancel the job because it has already cancelled once. But the job still appears to be in the queue (according to the "Document print status" window. I think perhaps the real problem is that the printer status shows "Stopped" rather than idle
<pjharper_> What am I doing wrong
<pjharper_> ?
<ikonia> ezine: I know the windows product mapserver, but I wanted to know if you wanted mapserver, or an "imap" server
<jagggy> tech0007, i'll compile it, and tell you :p
<tech0007> jagggy: great! haha
<tech0007> jagggy: can u package a deb for me lol
<neurobuntu> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<ruiboon> bullgard4: lets put it this way. a mount point is a special directory that allows you to access another partition. (this is called drives in windows) normally, this is mounted at boot time so it the user is root
<pjharper_> eth0 is where the internet is coming in. eth1 is going to my opensolaris laptop on 192.168.1.93
<LOWER_CASE> Hi, can anyone recommend a handset for Skype use under Ubuntu? What about something weird like this? http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170228579410&ssPageName=MERC_VIC_RCRX_Pr4_PcY_BIN_Stores_IT&refitem=180253633216&itemcount=4&refwidgetloc=closed_view_item&usedrule1=CrossSell_LogicX&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget&_trksid=p284.m183&_trkparms=algo%3DCRX%26its%3DS%252BI%252BSS%26itu%3DISS%252BUCI%252BSI%26otn%3D
<LOWER_CASE> 4#ebayphotohosting
<MannyZ> what can i do with d sniffer?
<emilioeduardob> hi! anyone knows how to enable or disable daemons on ubuntu server?
<codecaine> wiki it MannyZ
<MannyZ> ok :P
<tux666> well since Ubuntu seemjs pretty good at detecting sound capture cards, maybe try one with a 1/8 jack?
<oldenglish> This is the error i am getting when starting my HAL.. hald_dbus.c:5747: dbus_bus_get(): Failed to connect to socket /usr/local/var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
<ikonia> LOWER_CASE: the hand set doesn't matter as long as it's supported as a usb / bluetooth device
<ruiboon> Could someone tell bullgard4 how to mount a partition such that the owner is the user. Thanks (i am not entirely sure on that)
<tech0007> oldenglish: try creating that dir
<bullgard4> ruiboon: Yes, I have configured this partition so that it mounts at boot time.
<ikonia> ruiboon: a user won't own a partition
<soundray> emilioeduardob: System-Administration-Services
<Slart_> emilioeduardob: disable? almost anything can be stopped using /etc/init.d/<scriptname> stop
<^Migs^> I'm repartioning my workstation, and I want to combine the two 160GB hard drives into a logical volume.  Do they both still need different mount points?
<maccam95> i'm trying to chroot into an LVM partition with the 8.04 desktop livecd, i've installed LVM but i can't get it to show the partitions in /dev. any ideas?
<^Migs^> this is through the GUI
<Slart_> emilioeduardob: for example.. to stop samba youd run "sudo /etc/init.d/samba stop"
<MannyZ> wich one you prefer.. KSniffer or DSniffer?
<oldenglish> tech007: I don't even have a /usr/local/var directory...
<ruiboon> ikonia: oo. i remember doing something like that. must be my memory. so is there anyway for a user to create files/dir in that mount point without using sudo?
<emilioeduardob> Slart_: but can i prevent it from starting each time i reboot?
<tech0007> oldenglish: 'sudo mkdir /<name of dir>'
<ikonia> ruiboon: sorry, I may have miss-understood, whats the actual question
<quarterlife> I have a problem with packages, more info: http://qu.dy.fi/~quarterlife/ubuntu-problem.txt
<w0ah> i was looking at the 8.04 release notes and i do believe that the new network manager changes may have affected me. my internet connection works most of the time, but occasionally (about once a week), it quits working. after it goes down, ifconfig eth0 up/down, dhclient eth0, and dhcpcd eth0 don't help anything... so, how do you "re-enable them in /etc/network/interfaces manually" as the notes say?
<loner269> 8.04lts ce hates me for tryn to get e17 an i dont know why lol lol
<soundray> bullgard4: type 'id' in a terminal. This will tell you your uid and gid. Add those to /etc/fstab under options.
<tech0007> bullgard4: add this to /etc/fstab: rw,user
<LOWER_CASE> ikonia: yes, the linked one is (get this) 4 in 1 VoIP Skype Phone, Optical Mouse, Speaker & Mic Combo USB Device
<Slart_> emilioeduardob: ah.. hmm.. I guess somehow you should be able to do that.. I haven't actually stopped something from running.. I usually uninstall it if I don't want it
<ASUS-tek> well how is e 17
<ikonia> LOWER_CASE: I'm not interested thanks
<Slart_> emilioeduardob: there is a "service" dialog in system, administration.. perhaps you can do something there
<soundray> bullgard4: if it says 'defaults' at the moment, it should say 'uid=1000,gid=1000' afterwards (if 1000 is your gid and uid; no spaces)
<emilioeduardob> Slart_: i'm running ubuntu server =P
<^Migs^> okay wait, do I specify BOTH my /dev/sda and /dev/sdb as "logical" if I want to use LVM?
<Slart_> emilioeduardob: oh.. no dialow for you then
<^Migs^> then what do I use as the mount point for each?
<^Migs^> they can't both be "/" can they?
<oldenglish> tech0007: I know how to create a directory...I would imagine there are some contents of that file/directory that would need to be there for it to work.
<Slart_> emilioeduardob: check out the /etc/rc.d/ folder.. see if you can make sense of it
<ikonia> ^Migs^: you don't mount the physical volumes if your using lvm
<bullgard4> soundray, tech0007 I will do as advised. I will see the result only in 10 mins after rebooting.
<soundray> emilioeduardob: what exactly do you want to do?
<ruiboon> ikonia: the user has added an entry in /etc/fstab for a partition be to mounted at /home/detlef/detlef2/. this dir is owned by root. sudo chown does not seem to change the owner (should because this is a mount point)
<emilioeduardob> soundray: i want to disable for example firebird from starting automaticly each time i reboot
<LOWER_CASE> ikonia: sorry I'm not selling.  I was wondering if it worked before buying one.
<tech0007> oldenglish: its trying to create a socket in that dir
<ikonia> ruiboon: a mount point is just a directory
<oldenglish> tech0007: ok
<ikonia> LOWER_CASE: how do we know if it works ??? check if it's supported or not and decide if you want to take that chance
<^Migs^> ikonia, I set them both as logical using ext3, but the Ubuntu GUI says it needs a mount point
<soundray> emilioeduardob: 'sudo update-rc.d firebird remove' will work if a /etc/init.d/firebird exists.
<MannyZ> with KSniffer you can see other peoples mail and stuff :D?
<ikonia> ^Migs^: logical ??? I thought you want to use lvm
<emilioeduardob> soundray: great! thanks =)
<^Migs^> it's not the same thing?
<ikonia> ^Migs^: no
<^Migs^> wait, how do I do this
<soundray> emilioeduardob: for some services, you will have to use the -f option. man update-rc.d
<^Migs^> I'm installing Ubuntu for the first time
<bullgard4> soundray: id returns uid=1000(detlef), gid=1000(detlef)
<^Migs^> and I'm at the partition menu.  If I want them to function as the same volume, what do I do?
<Slart_> soundray: is that a linux thing? or an ubuntu thing?
<ikonia> ^Migs^: don't use lvm for your first install, just install to a normal - flat physical disk
<^Migs^> oh, ok
<^Migs^> will do
<ruiboon> ikonia: yap. i understand that. but the chown will only work until the next mount.
<^Migs^> should I just leave one hard drive unpartitioned?
<soundray> Slart_: inherited from Debian
<suprie> !info gimpshop
<ubottu> Package gimpshop does not exist in hardy
<Slart_> soundray: ok.. thanks
<ikonia> ruiboon: no, chown will work on the unmounted mount point, or - if you mount the disk it will work on the file system unless the file system is fat32
<ikonia> ^Migs^: you can partition it, sure
<CyD> how do i easily remove all the packages that installed with xubuntu-desktop package?
<soundray> CyD: 'sudo apt-get --purge remove xubuntu-desktop ; sudo apt-get autoremove'
<tux666> CyD, I like Ubuntu, but you'd be better off with a minimal Debian install or such, if you don't want included apps, etc
<weldan> remove xubuntu-desktop doesnt make sense?
<aldarsior> hello
<aldarsior> my firefox won't start
<MayerEugen> are there any tools recover files from aNTFS system under ubuntu live CD?
<aldarsior> I've deleted .mozilla and it still won't start
<dbugger> Hello, my compiz gives me white screen. Can someone help me'
<tux666> I had that issue too. GTK error?
<ikonia> MayerEugen: not ntfs no
<ikonia> MayerEugen: thats not a native file system
<CyD> thank you soundray! tux666, i just wanted to see what xubuntu looked like on my kubuntu install. didn't like it :)
<JonathanEllis> My printer shows "Stopped" as the Printer State in the Printer configuration window. Switching off the power to the printer and back on makes no difference. How can I get the printer to start printing. Any job I submit just sits in the queue
<xTOGx> hello
<Slart_> MayerEugen: testdisk can do some recovery stuff
<Slart_> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.8-1 (hardy), package size 690 kB, installed size 2640 kB
<weldan> aldarsior: how if reinstall firefox?
<tux666> trying to remember how I fixed the error. I might have it noted. 1 sec
<aldarsior> weldan: I just removed firefox, firefox-3.0, and ubufox and reinstalled them
<xTOGx> i've just installed wine, and diablo II.  my video is reaallllly choppy.  any suggestions? does wine do this with direct 3d? or do i need to look into the program itself?
<soundray> CyD: this is slightly conservative, ie. it will not remove each and every dependency
<Slart_> xTOGx: check the application database, appdb.winehq.org
<Slart_> xTOGx: search for diablo and read the instructions.. there are hints and tips on how to get most out of your game there
<Kamaria> Hi, I just started Ubuntu, and now I'm stuck in 640x480 resolution and no other options are avaliable to me.
<Kamaria> Just booted it up, I mean.
<Kamaria> I didn't have this problem last night.
<MayerEugen> Slart_: i know testDisk, but only for partition recovery. Is the file recovery "ok" ?
<aldarsior> weldan: when that didn't work, I proceeded to remove /var/lib/mozilla-firefox, /etc/firefox-3.0, /usr/lib/firefox-3.0b5, and then reinstall them, and now it still doesn't work
<Slart_> MayerEugen: I've used it to recover files from a broken drive.. took forever but it worked
<CyD> soundray: next time i'll do this sort of thing in a vm :)
<Some_Person> ok, i've been having lots of partition troubles
<jagggy> how can i make a .deb out of a compiled program?
<Kamaria> Can anyone help me with my screen resolution problem
<Some_Person> first i had a bad table, and no linux drive
<Slart_> !res | Kamaria
<ubottu> Kamaria: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<MayerEugen> Slart_: the one who is doing it has no real computer knowledge
<ubud> how to enable file sharing in 8.04
<aldarsior> strace firefox stops here:
<aldarsior> open("/home/goldins/.mozilla/firefox/odyekvc2.default/.parentlock", O_WRONLY|O_CREAT|O_TRUNC, 0666) = 13
<aldarsior> fcntl64(13, F_GETLK
<Kamaria> Thanks
<Some_Person> now the table is ok, windows is ok, linux drive is there, but swap partition is outside extended partition
<Slart_> MayerEugen: oh.. then I wouldn't really recommend testdisk
<bg`crash> does sombebody use wlan with wep encryption?
<Ollie> Hey, does anyone know anything about GPGPU?
<MayerEugen> Slart_: yeah thats my thoughts..
<Some_Person> and booting linux give me a grub prompt
<soundray> CyD: I don't think you'll have any further trouble, though
<kschultz> #buglabs
<Gurpartap> I'm having troubles getting Mic working with my SKYPE. Any hints?
<caveymason> audio is not working from youtube videos? :S:S:S yelp
<Mercuree> Gurpartap is it working with other applications?
<Gurpartap> Mercuree, I should have mentioned, no
<Mercuree> is it plugged into the front port? try the back
<Gurpartap> Its at the back
<Gurpartap> My motherboard is Asus P5K, onboard sound
<Gurpartap> And mic is planatronics .audio
<Mercuree> sound workin?
<Gurpartap> Yes
<bg`crash> i have a problem with using wep encryption on my wlan interface...without encryption im fine..with wep it simply dosent work...if i use windows it works with out any problem...any idaers?
 * Gurpartap replugs mic
<ruiboon> ikonia: (the original issue has been addressed with uid and gid option in /etc/fstab) i tried to chown a mounted directory  but the owner will not persist durint the next mount
<Jack_Sparrow> MayerEugen May I ask if it is just a windows partition that wont mount.. and he needs to pull off files etc?
<Some_Person> ok, i've been having lots of partition troubles. first i had a bad table, and no linux drive. now i have a working table, with windows and linux drives in tact, but swap drive is outside the extended partition. booting linux gives me a grub prompt. please help.
<ASULutzy> Gurpartap: It's probably muted or the wrong input is selected
<ikonia> ruiboon: what file system was on it ?
<MayerEugen> JackWinter: no its an old drive, having some bad sectors. He wants to restore some files ( pictures )
<ikonia> ruiboon: the fact that your using uid=blah suggests fat 32
<ASULutzy> Gurpartap: Open your volume control in the top right and make sure your recording tab and options tab are set correctly
<marcules> hi :)
<Jack_Sparrow> MayerEugen Watch the tab complete...  He wants to recover or restore some files to a disk with bad sectors
<Jack_Sparrow> MayerEugen The first step is normally try and mount the drive and see what all can be read from it
<caveymason> sound youtube issues?
<jonathan__> hello!
<Gurpartap> ASULutzy, I enabled all capture/input options in preferences
<Gurpartap> and all of them now are at full
<ruiboon> ikonia: ext3. i have a partition mounted at /media/vmware. this is mounted at boot time. i have chown /media/vmware (already mounted) to my user. but the owner revert back to root at next boot.
<Gurpartap> with no muting
<jonathan__> where can i find the default ubuntu wallpaper (the one with the (??)snake skin(??)) ??
<ikonia> ruiboon: that shouldn't be possible, file system permissions on ext3 are real time
<Gurpartap> ASULutzy, and its working
<Jack_Sparrow> caveymason Please see if this applies to your question http://wvarner.blogspot.com/2008/05/firefox-crashing-on-youtube-in-ubuntu.html
<Gurpartap> ASULutzy, hehe thanks a lot!!
<Ollie> how do I quit X to install a graphics driver? do I use runlevel?
<ASULutzy> Gurpartap: no prob ;)
<ikonia> Ollie: what driver, and why
<polysilicon> is there any stealth webcam software?
<Ollie> CUDA driver
<tech0007> Ollie: 'sudo /etc/ini.t/gdm stop'
<ikonia> polysilicon: stelth ?
<ikonia> stealth ?
<Mercuree> http://images.google.co.za/images?q=ubuntu%20wallpaper%20snake%20skin&ie=UTF-8&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&um=1&sa=N&tab=wi
<Slart_> polysilicon: stealth?
<polysilicon> hidden capture
<Mercuree> jonathan__ ^^
<tech0007> ﻿Ollie:typo   'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<ikonia> polysilicon: hidden captures ??? what are you talking about
<jonathan__> hm i don't get the wallpaper i was searchin for...
<soundray> ikonia: for spying on unsuspecting cam owners
<Pici> jonathan__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Hardy?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=hardy_wallpaper.svg
<Gurpartap> Mercuree, ASULutzy, On skype when I attempt to test call, it warns that "Problem with audio playback". I remember I was getting good sound yesterday from test call.
<Gurpartap> And haven't messed up since
<ikonia> soundray: so you want to take photos of people with their own web cams with out them knowing ?
<Gurpartap> Skype has options for output devices, and they are set to default
<ikonia> soundray: not you directly
<jonathan__> no not that one
<deanpcmad> hi how can i set up one of these IRC things so i can put a link to my website and people can chat to me and others?
<Mercuree> Gurpartap sorry im no linux wizard. dont think i can help you further
<soundray> ikonia: I definitely don't engage in such activity, and I won't give him or her any advice ;)
<Slart_> !ircd | deanpcmad
<Mercuree> deanpcmad try cgi:irc
<ubottu> Factoid ircd not found
<ruiboon> ikonia: chown a file/dir in the mount point works. but this is abt changing the owner of the root of the mount-point.
<Gurpartap> Mercuree, No problem! You still have been helpful to me! Thanks!
<dbugger> Can someone help me to activate the compiz?
<Gurpartap> :)
<deanpcmad> ok
<ikonia> soundray: I didn't mean you, sorry, I just wanted to work out the question
<Pici> deanpcmad: Check out mibbit.com
<tech0007> ruiboon: this might be useful http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<sportman1280> Hello, Java is not working on my machine.  It won't load any applets.  Anyone got any ideas?
<soundray> ikonia: but yes, I think that's what the question is directed at
<arui> any1 can see me?
<ikonia> ruiboon: ahhh, ha ha, I see what your saying, your changing the owner of a mount point while it's mounted/umounted, well the non-mounted directy permissions needs to be changed seperatly
<ikonia> arui: yes
<Pici> arui: yes
<nighty> hi
<soundray> sportman1280: has it never worked, or has it stopped working?
<arui> thx all
<nighty> when i start firefox, the wine desktop appears for a short time?
<sportman1280> soundray: it was working... but im not sure at what point in time it stopped. only noticed it recently
<nighty> is that normal?
<Slart_> nighty: I'd say no
<Lzr> Does anyone have any good Ubuntu/XP dual-boot info pages?
<arui> I'm a new linux fans from china.  using UBUNTU804 system
<nighty> Slart_: thats what a i thought
<jonathan__> i mean the wallpaper that showes the snake/crocodile skin... i think it was standard in gutsy gibbon (7.1)
<tech0007> nighty: no, firefox is tryin to run an .exe when u start it
<nighty> but how can i investigate the reason
<jrib> arui: welcome
<jrib> !ch | arui
<ubottu> Factoid ch not found
<nighty> tech0007: ?
<nighty> exe?
<Slart_> nighty: what does "which firefox" tell you?
<soundray> sportman1280: so you can't tie the failure to a specific software update?
<jrib> !cn | arui
<ubottu> arui: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<tech0007> nighty: windows executable
<soundray> !dualboot | Lzr
<ubottu> Lzr: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<nighty> /usr/bin/firefox
<nighty> # /usr/bin/firefox
<sportman1280> soundray: no.  all i know is that the plugin has stopped working
<ruiboon> ikonia: ahh yes. sorry for not explaining it properly.
<Slart_> nighty: same as here then..
<ruiboon> tech0007: thanks for the reference
<nighty> its weird
<tech0007> nighty: could be one of your extensions or somethin else
<soundray> sportman1280: what version of java do you have? update-alternatives --list java
<Gurpartap> It seems my SKYPE is not getting connected to Audio output.
<nighty> i have no extensions installed
<Slart_> nighty: and this one "file `which firefox`"
<Gurpartap> Any hints?
<Lzr> ﻿soundray: Followed that one already
<smaftoul> hi all
<sportman1280> soundray:         /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java                   /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java
<smaftoul> there's no kvm in xen kernels ?
<W0rmDrink> hi
<soundray> Lzr: and you still have problems?
<tech0007> nighty: try creating a new profile for firefox
<W0rmDrink> how can I access my desktop enviroment of ubuntu from cywin windows ?
<soundray> sportman1280: what's listed under Java plugins when you load 'about:plugins' as a URL in firefox?
<Azmodan> hello, i just installed Kubuntu on an HP 530 notebook, but there's a problem that there's no sound, so any idea???
<W0rmDrink> i know ill basically have to ssh -X
<W0rmDrink> but then what
<W0rmDrink> do I run another gnome instance ?
<filo1234> hi to all, im' using kubuntu hardy on eeepc 900, i have a problem with integrated microphone on skype, it not record my voice
<bullgard4> soundray, ruiboon, tech0007 : I put in the options of /dev/sda5 'rw, user' and rebooted. Now Nautilus shows Owner of 'detlef2'=detlef and mc states: "User: detlef/detlef." "detlef@MD97600:~$ LC_ALL=C ls -al detlef2; total 12; drwxr-xr-x   2 detlef detlef 4096 Jun 16 14:52 .; drwxr-xr-x 131 detlef detlef 8192 Jun 16 16:29 ..". So I seem to have achieved what I wanted. The only question remains to me is what mc means with the two 'Users' det
<soundray> sportman1280: use the pastebin if you need to share
<soundray> !paste | sportman1280
<ubottu> sportman1280: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<atlef> are anyone of you using s/pdif with pulseaudio?
<nighty> Slart_: Its is a bit longer http://rafb.net/p/0k6E0Z29.html
<soundray> bullgard4: note, this is not what I suggested you do
<tech0007> bullgard4: first is userid, second is groudid
<onats> how do i add permanent icons in the avant window manager? e.g. trash?
<onats> buzz
<sportman1280> soundray: javaplugin_oji
<ASULutzy> W0rmDrink: I've always used VNC... When I try to use ssh -X I get /usr/bin/X11/xauth:  /home/ryan/.Xauthority not writable, changes will be ignored
<Slart_> nighty: still the same as I get here.. weird
<buttsauce> is there a german ubuntu help chan anywhere ? :O
<DJones> !de | buttsauce
<soundray> !de | buttsauce
<ubottu> buttsauce: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nighty> hm
<buttsauce> ty :-*
<bullgard4> buttsauce: Use #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de
<tech0007> nighty did u try
<Azmodan> hmm
<buttsauce> thanx, i wrote witout the "-" :">
<Azmodan> guys, there's no sound on my kubuntu.. any ideas???
<tech0007> nighty: /usr/bin/firefox is a script to the real binary
<nighty> tech0007: i deleted the profile
<nighty> an started ff again
<Lzr> soundray: Yeah, after installing Ubuntu for the life of me I could not get XP to boot. Not repairing the MBR or all these little tricks or boot discs I used - ended up deleting the XP partition and reinstalling. I reinstalled Grub but still cannot boot XP - have to use a boot disc, I simply get an error "Invalid device requested" which probably means I have the wrong partition configured on menu.lst
<soundray> sportman1280: what do you get from 'locate javaplugin_oji' (pastebin pls)
<nighty> tech0007:  a symbolic link
<ruiboon> bullgard4: what do you mean by 2 users? if is User: detlef/detlef ? The first one is your username and the second one is your group
<kyncani> Azmodan: check the mixer volumes, _all of them_
<Hideme> When I shutdown, my PC powers down and shuts-off for 5 seconds and then turns itself on again. Any idea why this is happening?
<sportman1280> soundray: for more information about the plugin. http://paste.ubuntu.com/20631/
<bullgard4> ruiboon: Yes, I meant 'detlef/detlef' in mc.  So you have given the explanation.
<Azmodan> kyncani, done that, they are all at 90% nothing muted..
<kyncani> Hideme: maybe some wake-on-lan feature ?
<ASULutzy> Should my .Xauthority be writable by me? It's in my /home/$USER folder
<Hideme> kyncani: I've checked, everything power related is disabled.  :|
<nighty> i started ff in console an one of the output lines is:
<nighty> err:dosmem:setup_dos_mem Cannot use first megabyte for DOS address space, please report
<Jack_Sparrow> Hideme I had one that did that.. Not sure if it is the same issue... but here is what I did...  By editing bios and disabling acpi and adding acpi=off apm=on to boot grub and apm power_off=1 to /etc/modules I fixed one system that was hanging
<nighty> maybe this could be the problem
<sportman1280> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20632/
<Some_Person> How can I check what this thing is using as a swapdrive?
<soundray> sportman1280: are you on a 64 or 43 bit system?
<persi> can anyone help me set up icq through jabber? or at least advise a channel where I can ask for it?
<soundray> sportman1280: sorry, typo, 32
<sherkin> Hi,
<sherkin> Maybe someone could help me to investigate un printing problem ?
<sportman1280> soundray: 32
<sherkin> I have an ipp printer that is said "ready accepting tasks" by CUPS,
<sherkin> but whose tasks stay in client computer's queue :(
<kyncani> Azmodan: well, last time i did not have sound in kde, only in gnome, it was a volume level that was muted. I had checked like 5 times and did not understand why gnome could play sound and not kde. So you may try login into gnome and see if you have sound.
<sherkin> Surprisingly, I could print a test page !
<sportman1280> soundray: i try changing the java plugin name in about:config to have lib before it like the filename has... but didnt have any change at all
<Hideme> Jack_Sparrow: It's not necessarily hanging though. The machine actually powers down, and starts itself up 5~10 second later.  I attribute it to something in Ubuntu, as I didn't have this problem while running a Win o/s
<Azmodan> kyncani, i don't have gnome
<soundray> sportman1280: your plugin is not matched to your java virtual machine. You need to solve this by getting the proper plugin package (for Sun) or by installing the proper virtual machine (for gcj)
<kyncani> sherkin: I suggest you activate very verbose login in cups and check the logs.
<RedLXXXIV> Sup all
<kyncani> Azmodan: you may try the livecd ?
<soundray> sportman1280: do you know which you want to do?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hideme Yep.. it would not shut down..  hang was the wrong word to use..
<Azmodan> kyncani, hmm didn't think of that..
<sportman1280> soundray:  the plugin should have been installed.. let me double check
<tech0007> Hideme: try 'sudo shutdown -h now'
<Hideme> Jack_Sparrow:  Was it an IBM machine?
<codecaine> what file disables modules on startup or do you have to blacklist ones you don't want to start up?
<ASULutzy> Hmmmm, so I was interested in checking out ssh -X, because I'd never tried it before... But I can't seem to get it to work right... If anyone could real quick checkout the output here and maybe explain what I did wrong I'd appreciate it! http://paste.ubuntu.com/20634/
<onats> how do i add permanent icons in the avant window manager? e.g. trash?
<soundray> sportman1280: it has been, but it's not matched.
<Jack_Sparrow> Hideme no.. it was some clone
<onats> and, is there a way to increase my linux partitions?
<sherkin> Thanks for answering kyncani. In /etc/cups/cupsd.conf ?
<soundray> !blacklist | codecaine
<ubottu> codecaine: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<sportman1280> soundray:  what doesnt match about it?
<Hideme> tech0007: Isn't that what the graphical "shutdown" icon does within a desktop?
<khaled> hello
<sportman1280> soundray: they are both: 6-06-0ubuntu1
<kyncani> sherkin: i think so, i've found very verbose login in cups very good for problem solving
<codecaine> ty
<dude_1213627493> anyone using konversation in here?
<soundray> sportman1280: you can't use the GCJ plugin if your java is Sun's
<sportman1280> soundray: we are using sun by
<tech0007> Hideme: supposed to..yes..you can check whats causing it not to shut down at least
<bullgard4> soundray: I am sorry that I did not follow your advice to put 'uid=1000,gid=1000' in. I had to decide between two proposals. What is the main difference to 'rw, user'?
<Jadd76> I'm doing a small home movie with friends. Can anyone recommend a video editor on Ubuntu?
 * sherkin is trying verbose logs
<RedLXXXIV> So, without breaking my install, clean installing or downgrading from Hardy to Gutsy, I need to find a way to use V4L drivers for my cam by default instead of the Generic USB 2.0
<gordonjcp> Jadd76: kdenlive seems quite good
<Hideme> tech0007:  it shuts down.  powers off completely.   But as I said come back on itself
<RedLXXXIV> and I'm losing my mind trying to figure it out.
<gordonjcp> Jadd76: Linux doesn't have much in the way of decent video editing software really
<Jack_Sparrow> RedLXXXIV What specific webcam
<soundray> bullgard4: if you're happy with the way it works now, it doesn't matter. Read 'man mount' to find out the details about the options.
<tech0007> Hideme: hmmm...weird
<jrib> Jadd76: kino and pititvi are two
<dodol> fgf
<Jadd76> gordonjcp: I know, I was just wondering which one I should learn
<kyncani> Hideme: tried to remove any ethernet cable (just to make sure it's not wake-on-lan related)
<jrib> Jadd76: pitivi, sorry
<Hideme> kyncani:  I could.... but that feature is disabled.  :)
<Jadd76> Jadd76: which one's least likely to become abandonware?
<sportman1280> soundray: ah, i see... so i just remove icedtea-webplugin and that should fix it?
<jneves> anyone ever had a strange NFS problem where a group of a user is not recognized?
<bullgard4> soundray, ruiboon, tech0007 : Thank you very much for your help.
<kyncani> Hideme: well, a friend at work was asking the same question some time ago and it was wake-on-lan (I had a good laugh)
<soundray> sportman1280: if the Sun plugin package is still in place, then probably yes. You will have to restart firefox.
<Jadd76> Oh, and I would like it to be cross platform
<Jack_Sparrow> kyncani Agreed that has caught most of us at some time or another..
<sportman1280> soundray: thanks, ill look into it from here
<kyncani> Jack_Sparrow: yeah :))
<McChic1> Greetings all
<Jadd76> jrib: I missed pitivi, thanks for that, trying it now
<ASULutzy> Wow... So I got ssh -X to work... Do people actually use this? lol it's so unbearably slow... Like slower than mstsc in Windows
<soundray> ASULutzy: try ssh -CX (turns on compression)
<anders> for you academics in here, i just discovered zotero which is wonderful as a reference manager, check it out :)
<ASULutzy> Ah ok
<Jadd76> Thx, bye
<soundray> ASULutzy: even then, it's unbearably slow on Suns, but manageable on Linux and Mac if the machine is fast.
<tech0007> ASULutzy: u can try remote desktop viewer or terminal server client
<eclipse_mint> hi, i am looking to install ubuntu on a computer that has no monitor (but has a CD Drive). I only have a laptop. How do I go about installing ubuntu on it remotely? can someone link me to a guide?
<ASULutzy> soundray: That's noticeably better
<ASULutzy> soundray: I just typed gedit and it worked... It was slowish, but I can deal with it... Honestly I never really care to forward X, I can't think of a reason I'd actually need to
<ASULutzy> soundray: Just liked playing around with it
<filo1234> hi to all, im' using kubuntu hardy on eeepc 900, i have a problem with integrated microphone on skype, it not record my voice
<McChic1> Can someone please pm me about getting the live cd to work on a compaq nc6000?
<kyncani> filo1234: I'm sure eeeuser.com has the answer in the wiki
<soundray> McChic1: much better to describe the actual problem and get help in the channel
<kyncani> filo1234: (still using 7.10 on eee 701 here)
<tech0007> how can i make my ups shutdown hardy in 3-5 minutes after a power outage?
<eclipse_mint> hi, i am looking to install ubuntu on a computer that has no monitor (but has a CD Drive). I only have a laptop. How do I go about installing ubuntu server on it remotely to make it a webserver? can someone link me to a guide?
<sportman1280> soundray: i removed the sun version, still have the same issue
<Jack_Sparrow> McChic1 the most common fix is.. At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<sportman1280> soundray:  i did restart the browser
<McChic1> Thanks, Jack, but I'm not getting that far. I can't get it to boot from cd
<McChic1> Keeps booting to xp
<soundray> sportman1280: if your configured jvm is Sun (as your update-alternatives indicates), you should *install* the sun java plugin and remove every other.
<Jack_Sparrow> McChic1 Did you burn the cd yourself?
<McChic1> Yeah
<Jack_Sparrow> McChic1 looking at the cd with windows.. do you see one .iso file or multiple files and folders
<sportman1280> soundray:  well the icedtea is just suns opensource i will go with that, so i removed all of the sun java components
<Flare183> When I upgraded to Hardy a few weeks ago after I rebooted the computer I noticed that my bcm43xx wireless card's driver didn't automatically modprobe. But when I went and opened the blacklist the driver was there. What should I do to make it automattically modprobe like it did on Gutsy?
<soundray> sportman1280: it doesn't matter what you do, as long as you end up with a plugin that matches the JVM that's present and configured on your machine.
<McChic> Just the iso
<ktwo> anyone knows why the compiz "application switcher" sometimes just shows an application's icon and not the small preview picture?
<tech0007> Flare183: take it off the blacklist then
<Jack_Sparrow> McChic YOu burned the cd wrong..  You need to burn it as an image not as a file.
<RedLXXXIV> actually, I'll brb. Gonna boot from livecd, make a recovery patition
<MannyZ> install steam with cedega or whine?
<sportman1280> soundray: thats what i thought.  but it still isnt working...  i have openjdk being used as the jvm
<McChic> k, how do I do that?
<soundray> !burniso | mcchic
<ubottu> mcchic: To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Kl4m> ASULutzy: some applications (Java notoriously) are very bad with forwarded X, because they refresh too much for nothing
<Jack_Sparrow> McChic you can use a number of windows toold to do it including free ones like isorecoreder
<McChic> thnx
<Jack_Sparrow> McChic you can use a number of windows toold to do it including free ones like isorecorder
<tux666> w00t got vmware to install in Hardy
<tux666> that sucked
<sherkin> kyncani: I found " cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided." But I can print on the other distant printer, connected to the same desktop !!
<Flare183> tech0007: But I thought it was supposed to be on the blacklist. If it is on the blacklist isn't it supposed to automatically be modprobed when you boot up the computer and start Ubuntu?
<soundray> tux666: please use professional language in this channel
<tech0007> Flare183: do u want it to be loaded or not?
<codecaine> Flare183 blacklist disable modules
<tux666> whatever, I'll just leave since people here are so stuck up most the time
<Flare183> oh ok
<kyncani> sherkin: i suggest you feed this error message to google :)
<Flare183> Thanks
<codecaine> np
<sherkin> ok ;)
<Kl4m> ASULutzy: For example, I can use Matlab graphics remotely mostly without problem but on the same machine, a Java visualisation library is unbearably slow
<perplexed> ubuntu sucks man, this makes no sense.
<sportman1280> soundray: ill will try logging out real fast. brb
<Jack_Sparrow> perplexed You join and say that and you expect us to help you?
<perplexed> Jack_Sparrow, i didnt just join
<perplexed> i been here all day
<Jack_Sparrow> perplexed Still rude
<perplexed> im just talking out loud.
<ASULutzy> Kl4m: Makes sense, I've done a little bit of Java development, and yea, Swing stuff and all of that... yucky :P
<perplexed> this is ridiculous
<perplexed> sorry though
<kyncani> sherkin: also make sure to read all the error logs, cups will often provide many error messages one after the other (in my experience). So the first or last msg won't always be the best.
<bazhang> perplexed, please restate your issue
<perplexed> if i see my wireless network listed in my iwlist scan, and the essid is 'perplex' how do i connect to it?
<perplexed> network manager isnt opening, i think something is wrong with gnome
<bazhang> perplexed, open a terminal and type ifconfig
<filo1234> kyncani:  i'm searchin on eeeuser.com but i have not found nothing for hardy :(
<perplexed> yea, i see wlan0
<bazhang> perplexed, how many entries do you see three or two
<perplexed> 4, including lo.
<bazhang> perplexed try sudo dhclient wlan0
<perplexed> wlan0 and wlan0:avahi
<perplexed> bazhang, will that connect to the best access point?
<sherkin> kyncani: other messages look informative only. Maybe it would be related to the device type ? (parallel=ok; usb=fail)
<perplexed> bazhang, i have access point here in my house
<bazhang> perplexed, please try it first
<perplexed> bazhang, i have access point here in my house
<perplexed> sorry for the repeat
<codecaine> what program can I usee to make my laptop a access point?
<kyncani> filo1234: it's in the wiki section http://wiki.eeeuser.com/ , look for hardy
<weldan> iwconfig wlan0 essid perplexed
<perplexed> bazhang, No DHCPOFFERS recieved. No working leases in persistent database
<bazhang> filo1234, searching for what
<perplexed> btw, im currently using an ethernet connection on the laptop with the wireless
<weldan> something like that isn't it?
<bazhang> perplexed, is your router using encryption
<perplexed> could that b interfering?
<perplexed> bazhang, yes, wep2
<filo1234> bazhang:  for my microphone and skype, it not record my voice
<perplexed> it worked yesterday
<kyncani> sherkin: well i'm no cups expert :( all i know is that its verbose logs are pretty good compared to other printing systems
<perplexed> but i used network manager in gnome
<perplexed> network manager is acting stupid
<weldan> then kill him
<perplexed> it wont even open
<bazhang> perplexed, anyway to open router for test
<weldan> hahaha
<filo1234> bazhang: i have kubuntu hardy
<atlef> !kubuntu | filo1234:
<ubottu> filo1234:: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<perplexed> bazhang, it works, im dualbooting vista and i connect fine
<bazhang> perplexed, can you use the terminal at all
<perplexed> yea
<perplexed> im on the system now
<perplexed> with an ethernet connection
<bazhang> perplexed, let me get you a guide
<DIFH-iceroot> perplexed: what is wep2?
<pep> is there a release schedule specific to 8.04.1? because on hardy schedule it's announced July 3rd, and on ibex schedule it's written: July 10th (proposed), but I'd like to know when there will be a +- stable release candidate...
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 perplexed
<perplexed> DIFH-iceroot, encryption scheme
 * sherkin still googling ...
<DIFH-iceroot> perplexed: i know wep and wpa but not wep2
<Chrisie> Pidgin 2.4.1 with Hardy: Anyone seeing segfaults using Pidgin-Encryption 3.0 plugin when IRC chans are used from the buddy list as Added Chats?
<atlef> pep: well 8.10 is released in oktober and ibex is scedueled for april 2009
<allymarie> haha...i figured it out...
<perplexed> DIFH-iceroot, sorry i meant wpa2
<ktwo> anyone knows why the compiz "application switcher" sometimes just shows an application's icon and not the small preview picture?
<kyncani> atlef: 8.10 is intrepid ibex :)
<DIFH-iceroot> perplexed: np i was just wondering
<bazhang> atlef, ibex is this october
<allymarie> looking for suprianto
<atlef> kyncani: ok
<suprie> here
<Pici> kyncani: Best to try asking in #compiz-fusion
<allymarie> hey
<pep> atlef: actually I'm looking for release schedule of hardy LTS 8.04.1 ...
<pep> is there an IRC channel about 8.04.1 development? somewhere I am susceptible of finding an answer to questions about release candidate?
<suprie> hey
<Pici> kyncani: oops, wrong person, sorry
<Pici> ktwo: Best to try asking in #compiz-fusion
<atlef> pep: #ubuntu-1
<perplexed> bazhang, that will help automate it everytime i reboot right?
<pep> thanks atlef!
<pep> haha
<atlef> pep: but do not know if it is there yet
<pep> funny -_-
<Pici> atlef: Thats not a valid channel
<allymarie> i downloaded limewire from their site and have trouble ever since..so i thought i could just re-install ubuntu and now want o free up space that the busted on is taking up
<bazhang> perplexed, locking it to your essid via terminal is more effective than network manager imo
<allymarie> thanksfor the help so much
<gidna> Hi
<Pici> pep: Try #ubuntu-devel
<Kl4m> pep: #ubuntu+1 might help, but there's no 8.04.1 channel afaik
<pep> thanks...
<gidna> How can I open a WMV video with mozilla firefox?
<atlef> allymarie: tried frostwire?
<perplexed> bazhang, *nod*
<allymarie> no...have go gnutella now...i learned my lesson to only get things from linux in the add/remove
<allymarie> newbie! :)
<DIFH-iceroot> gidna: i am using firefox-vlc plugin for that
<suprie> so you want to remove the old ubuntu ?
<tech_> I am having trouble getting my sound to work. the speakers are on volume is up and mute is off. any ideas?
<allymarie> yes...want to get rid of other h.h 8.04 just to get the space back
<gidna> DIFH-iceroot Mozilla opens me only certain wmv files others no..
<suprie> type mount on the terminal
<allymarie> ok
<codecaine> tech check under system->prefreence->sound and you can test soudn modules thre that work
<codecaine> gidna try mozillia-mplayer addon
<suprie> allymarie, i've read your reply on launchpad...
<gidna> what are?
<suprie> your root partition is sda6
<gidna> I receive /tmp/1-1.wmv could not be opened, because the associated helper application does not exist. Change the association in your preferences.
<suprie> and the one you want to remove is sda1
<DIFH-iceroot> gidna: i am sorry have to go for watching football
<allymarie> i thought so, now how do i do that?
<_anna> hello, where to ask about Intreprid?
<resmo2> hi
<suprie> _anna, #ubuntu+1
<_anna> thx suprie
<poypoy> hi im going to make a website and im doing it on my pc im a noob to websites and i was just wondering witch software wuld be the best for me
<Otilio> hellooooo
<bazhang> !html | poypoy
<ubottu> poypoy: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<legend2440> gidna: open firefox then edit>preferences>applications and see what wmv is set to use as helper
<suprie> allymarie,  do you have gparted ?
<Otilio> shit channel
<allymarie> i dunno...sorry
<bazhang> no cursing Otilio
<Chrisie> gidna: you might need to add codecs, check out Medibuntu (google), add that to your repos and look for w32codecs. Try mplayer and its firefox plugin
<atlef> !patience | Otilio:
<ubottu> Otilio:: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Otilio> shut up bazhang
<soundray> !ops | Otilio
<ubottu> Otilio: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<poypoy> wen i click the weblinks on this chat a program called quanta opens how can i stop this from happaning
<suprie> just type gparted on the terminal
<soundray> bazhang: oops, sorry forgot
<tech_> I still dont hear anything but im going to make sure the sound card is good real quick
<bazhang> Otilio, please stop
<th0r> I am trying to complie fusesmb for hardy, and need the fuse header files. I have enabled all the repos...can someone point me to the right repo?
<w3D> that situation escalated quickly
<Scott12> how to i force empty trash? its giving me denied access
<clintchance> Good morning!  I used a program called GameMaker in windows. Is there anything here on linux that will allow me to make games in linux? Perferable something with a gui and similar to game maker
<xintron_> Is it possible to update transmission to version 1.22 throught the rep or do I have to download and compile?
<ikonia> th0r: isn't fusesmb already in the reops ?
<w3D> everyone was looking forward to using the !ops command
<th0r> yes, but it doesn't work...didn't in 6.06 or 7.10 either
<Jack_Sparrow> w3D Are you using the script for xchat
<suprie> allymarie, still there ?
<w3D> nah
<th0r> I had to compile from source for each of those.
<w3D> bizarre question?
<Scott12> how do i force empty trash? its giving me denied access
<Pici> xintron_: Its not available in the repos, so you'll need compile it or find another place to get the deb
<xintron> ah, ok. You know where I can find the deb somewhere?
<xintron> Pici *
<soundray> Scott12: from terminal, 'sudo rm -r ~/.local/share/Trash/*'
<clintchance> !gamemaker
<ubottu> Factoid gamemaker not found
<Scott12> thanks
<joaopinto> xintron, what are you looking for ?
<w3D> lol my friends and i made an awesome game in gamemaker once
<tech0007> is there a way for the ups to shutdown ubuntu after a few minutes?
<Flare183> Scott12: look in your home folder
<Pici> xintron: You could try getdeb, but I don't really know.
<Flare183> Scott12: its a hidden folder
<xintron> Pici: I found it, thanks
<clintchance> hmm...   Anyone using eclipse?
<soundray> !ot | w3D
<ubottu> w3D: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<xintron> joaopinto: nothing anymore, I found it :)
<joaopinto> tech0007, sleep time_in_seconds ; shutdown ....
<Scott12> thank you :)
<trwe> ?
<stemount^> clintchance: eclipse IDE?
<joaopinto> clintchance, I am , but for php
<w3D> it was a passing comment
<tech0007> joaopinto: how or where do i do that?
<soundray> w3D: you make too many of those.
<clintchance> What do you two thank about it as a Game Maker?
<joaopinto> tech0007, on the terminal....
<w3D> its not my fault i have adhd
<bazhang> w3D, there is a channel for that #ubuntu-offtopic
<w3D> :)
<Flare183> Scott12: no problem
<tech0007> joaopinto: waht if i'm not on the terminal, and i want the pc to shutdown after a few minutes in an event of a power loss
<clintchance> stemout, joaopinto, What do you think of it as a game maker
<joaopinto> clintchance, hum ?
<soundray> tech0007: have you looked at specialized daemons? apt-cache search apc ups daemon
<clintchance> joaopinto, using it to code games
<tech0007> soundray: checking
<Pici> clintchance: What IDE you use is of little consequence to the type of program you are making
<joaopinto> clintchance, I agree with Pici
<tech0007> soundray: found 3. apcupsd, collectd and powstatd...any tips which the best one and a direction on how to do it?
<soundray> tech0007: :)  I wouldn't give you an apt-cache search suggestion if I had relevant experience.
<stemount^> clintchance: I have no idea on developing gmaes
<tech0007> soundray: ok, gotcha
<soundray> tech0007: I think apcupsd is specific to APC devices.
<tech0007> soundray: guess i'll ask ever-friendly google
<soundray> tech0007: I think your next step should be 'apt-cache show powstatd'
<tech0007> soundray: ok..but that'll wait tomorrow, coz i'm sleepy, nyt.
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=324248 clintchance
<rafaelbrizu>  hello to all... how i can to change default .pgp extention in nautilus when i encript a file to .gpg?
<frances> hi everyone, need help with BRASERO Disc Burning program.. i tried to burn an audio cd by dragging mp3 files into the program.. but i get an error saying "song name.mp3 can't be handled by gstreamer: make sure the approproate codec is installed."
<frances> hope to solve this soon becase i need the cd tomorrow :(
<rafaelbrizu> hello to all... how i can to change default .pgp extention in nautilus when i encript a file to .gpg?
<NeuroExploder> can someone help me setup a FTP server through Ubuntu desktop? Ill Private chat with you. I spent 3 hours and cant figure it out...
<NeuroExploder> kk
<^Migs^> why private chat?
<^Migs^> why not public chat so everyone can benefit from the help?
<NeuroExploder> so I dont miss a piece of chat
<NeuroExploder> i cant do it public too
<NeuroExploder> can*
<joaopinto> NeuroExploder, sudo apt-get install vsftpd
<NeuroExploder> done
<frances> ﻿hi everyone, need help with BRASERO Disc Burning program.. i tried to burn an audio cd by dragging mp3 files into the program.. but i get an error saying "song name.mp3 can't be handled by gstreamer: make sure the approproate codec is installed.
<clintchance> bazhang, i guess i have to trade off. I cant do my extreemly huge mmorpg but my operating system doesnt have viruses so im not infecting others.. Oh well thanks anyway
<hosified> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restrixted-extras
<hosified> correction: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bazhang> clintchance, it may run under wine as well
<NeuroExploder> joaopinto, done ")
<frances> thanks hosified
<soundray> frances: open one of your mp3 files  with totem. It'll offer to install the appropriate codec for you.
<clintchance> bazahng,ive checked averyone gave it a bad rating, some even say it wont install
<perplexed> why wont network-admin let me click 'unlock'?
<joaopinto> NeuroExploder, the default ftp config is usually good enough, if you have no special requirements, it's done
<joaopinto> you can login with a system user/pass
<bazhang> clintchance, then dual boot or run the million or so games in the repos :)
<clintchance> bazhang, im not going back to that system crashing virus riden operating system
<NeuroExploder> joaopinto, i cant get the files to install for people on my SRCDS
<hosified> frances: no problem
<joaopinto> NeuroExploder, what error do you get ?
<perplexed> why wont network-admin let me click 'unlock'?
<NeuroExploder> joaopinto, none. just says cant find server. (invalid url with the IP)
<clintchance> perplexed restart the program
<hosified> perplexed:  not sure, but you might need to be in the sudoers list
<joaopinto> NeuroExploder, erm, that is not related to your ftp server config, most likely your lack of understanding how ftp/network works
<joaopinto> NeuroExploder, do you want to setup a public ftp server ? is that your goal ?
<Uplink> how do i end a process?
<hosified> kill -9 <processname>
<Mr_Cool59> can someone help me fix the acpi under grome
<joaopinto> Uplink, sudo kill -9 pid_of_process
<joaopinto> hosified, you can't kill a process name....
<clintchance> uplink pid are found by ps -A
<hosified> sure you can
<NeuroExploder> joaopinto, yes. And Im not used to the Linux programs for FTP. I used to use them on Windows often
<Uplink> TY
<soundray> Uplink: kill -9 is a last resort
<Flynsarmy> Why does enabling folder sharing not automatically gksudo as you click apply rather than telling you that you don't have permission? it's not very user friendly at all
<NeuroExploder> joaopinto, with SmartFTP
<BedMan> hosified: only with pkill - not kill
<joaopinto> NeuroExploder, ftp IP
<hosified> open screem
<hosified> type killall -9 screem
<hosified> gone
<hosified> ;)
<BedMan> killall != kill
<joaopinto> hosified, killall handles process names, kill does not
<BedMan> different application
<Uplink> ;o
<hosified> correct
<clintchance> !killall
<ubottu> Factoid killall not found
<hosified> my apologizes
<soundray> Flynsarmy: if you have a support issue, ask a support question. If you're suggesting an improvement to Ubuntu, submit a bug report.
<rothchild> Hi I'm trying to convert an .rm (realplayer) file in to an avi using mencoder, the .rm is really long but when mencoder converts it I'm left with only the first 17 minutes (This happens with Mencoder at the prompt and by trying to import in to Kino - which I assume is using mencoder) How can I convert a whole 2 hr .rm in to a useful file so I can edit off the last 5 mins (which is all I want)?
<soundray> !bugs | Flynsarmy
<ubottu> Flynsarmy: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<joaopinto> rothchild, you should file a bug report against mencoder...
<RichW> hi
<RichW> nvm
<kyncani> rothchild: you could try avidemux (if it can handle rm)
<DRebellion> rothchild, tried #mplayer yet?
<capri> hi i have ubuntu 8.04 .. but my font and graphics are not goood
<Flynsarmy> soundkey: Suggestions are filed as bug reports?
<capri> how can i improve it .. plz help
<bazhang> !brainstorm | Flynsarmy
<ubottu> Flynsarmy: Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<DRebellion> capri, what's wrong with them?
<NeuroExploder> joaopinto, 71.63.63.174
<Mr_Cool59> can someone help me fix the acpi under grome with ubuntu 8.04
<joaopinto> NeuroExploder, are you behind a router ?
<soundray> Flynsarmy: yes, file a wishlist bug (or see bazhang's suggestion ^)
<NeuroExploder> joaopinto, ive made so its a DMZ
<capri> well i used backtrack it graphics and resolution is very good .. well the font looks odd
<capri> and graphics tooo
<joaopinto> NeuroExploder, can you ftp to the ip address ?
<rothchild> joaopinto do you think it's a bug? I'm assuming user error for the moment ;-)
<NeuroExploder> joaopinto, no im unsure of the configuration
<rothchild> DRebellion: thanks I'll give it a shot
<DRebellion> capri, there's a ton of stuff in System -> Preferences if you're using gnome
<Flynsarmy> !codec > Flynsarmy
<neutrinomass> Hi. Does anybody have any experience using gschem? I'm a bit confused with the entire Vcc/vdd/vss business
<TOG_away> how do i find the install destination of a windows file under wine?  i installed diablo ii (got it running, thanks Slart_)  but when i updated, wine doesn't know where the update files are.
<joaopinto> rothchild, if you are converting a file format and the conversion get's to the end without any warning about data loss or truncated output, that is a bug :)
<DRebellion> TOG_away, ~/.wine/ i believe
<joaopinto> NeuroExploder, erm, open a terminal and type: ftp IP
<NeuroExploder> joaopinto, work...
<w3D> how can i find programs i installed that arnt on the programs tab?
<kyncani> Flynsarmy: man, i can't even the captcha right on brainstorm.ubuntu.com ... so i guess i must be a bot :'(
<capri> well all settings are fine
<NeuroExploder> joaopinto, unknown host
<rothchild> yup no errors, I'll have a scratch around in launchpad
<capri> i mean i have normal font size etc
<DRebellion> w3D, try:  dpkg -L <programname>   # for a list of files
<w3D> cheers
<NeuroExploder> joaopinto, my SRCDS people can connect to all the time on any port. Thats why I think I have a config wrong
<w3D> found it in usr/sbin
<w3D> how can i run it?
<w3D> i dont know which is the executable
<kyncani> Flynsarmy: yes, after like 10 try, i got one captcha right :)
<DRebellion> w3D, /usr/sbin contains executables
<_anna> <icqnumber_> probiere opensuse, in 3 tage ist die raus!
<Jack_Sparrow> w3D What program
<joaopinto> neuro_, ern, ftp NUMERIC_IP
<_anna> can you please kick him, that's spam. Thanks.
<joaopinto> NeuroExploder, using an IP can't return the unknown host error
<cj> seen hbd?
<capri> ok .. is there any other desktop available other then Gnome and kde ?
<DRebellion> capri, xfce
<codecaine> anybody  has ubuntu on there ps3?
<joaopinto> caplink811_log, xfce (xubuntu)
<capri> ok
<prometheanlegacy> anyone know bind?
<Flynsarmy> kyncani: Are you submitting my suggestion? Does that site even get heard by the developers or is it relatively futile posting on there?
<capri> my windows drive dont work on kde .. but they work fine on Gnome
<DRebellion> capri, it's designed to be fast for low end computers, so don't expect to be blown away by amazing graphics
<harilaos> gia
<capri> yea i just read that
<capri> so i will not use it :)
<EvilDennisR> hmm
<capri> actually i am looking for MAC os type desktop in which u have icons in the middle
<EvilDennisR> who's alive who knows anything about nis (yppasswd etc..) ?
 * DarkAudit uses xfce when playing WoW with WINE
<DRebellion> capri, you can achieve that. do a google search
<Jack_Sparrow> capri look itno cairo-dock
<kyncani> Flynsarmy: well it's the first time i hear about it, but it's hosted on ubuntu.com so it musr be official. We'll see if it gets mentionned in an ubuntu news newsletter
<capri> ok
<joaopinto> capri, you can have that with gnome with awn
<DRebellion> DarkAudit, surely you can use wine + wow without a desktop enviroment at all?
<capri> joapinto: can u refer me some website ?
<capri> to configure it
<NeuroExploder> joaopinto, what do you recommend I use to publicly broadcast certain files to others anonymously?
<joaopinto> capri, on the package manager search for "avant"
<DRebellion> NeuroExploder, Freenet?
<perplexed> how do i change the default runlevel to 3?
<TOG_away> file system doesn't exactly work like explorer does it?
<joaopinto> NeuroExploder, ftp is good for that, so far your problem is about basic concepts, like connecting using the command line ftp: ftp xx.xx.xx.xx
<DRebellion> TOG_away, what do you mean?
<joaopinto> NeuroExploder, man vsftp , check for the vsftp config file, and check the options related to anynimous ftp
<capri> joapinto: now which one i should refer .. avant awn or cairo-dock ?
<morenoandaluz> ola a todos
<joaopinto> capri, awn since it is available from the ubuntu repositories
<DRebellion> joaopinto, running an ftpd won't let you broadcast files anonymously
<DarkAudit> DRebellion: I'm not sure if that's possible, and it's going a little too dep for me anyway :)
<DarkAudit> deep*
<capri> ok
<TOG_away> i guess, i feel like i'm downloading stuff, and i don't know where it's going.   does file system work like explorer and i'm just lost in space?
<joaopinto> DRebellion, sure it does, anonymously from an authentication perspective, not from an internet identify perspective
<capri> my windows drive dont work on kde .. but they work fine on Gnome
<capri> whats the problem on kde ?
<joaopinto> identity
<ward_> why does my numlock fall away liek every ten minutes??? ubuntu is gettings worse and worse by the day, also random crashes, etc
<Pici> _anna: did you get that in a private message?
<codecaine> perplexed in /etc/inittab
<joaopinto> ward_, you must have an hw support issue, or an hw issue, please check your system logs for hints
<Jack_Sparrow> ward_ Basic information to help us help you: Which distro/release are you using, have you modified your sources.list, have you compiled programs from source, Is this a regular install or are you running in some sort of virtual machine or did you install with wubi etc?
<morenoandaluz> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<morenoandaluz> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<morenoandaluz> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<morenoandaluz> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<morenoandaluz> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<FloodBot3> morenoandaluz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EvilDennisR> Anyone? Anyone? Anyone alive who knows anything about nis (yppasswd etc..) ?
<ward_> Jack_Sparrow, nothing special from source, and not recently, the problem is fairly new, im having a g keyboard
<ward_> g!5
<ward_> ffs g15
<ward_> gamn numlock not working
<ward_> i odnt fell like rebooting
<ward_> is there a quick fix?
<codecaine> press numlock to enable it
<DRebellion> ward_, intensive use of the <enter> key won't fix the problem : )
<ward_> codecaine, lol offcourse i tried that
<ward_> DRebellion, i was correcting my typos
<DarkAudit> Is the updated taglibs 1.5 going to make it into Ubuntu proper, or will I have to get it from backports? If I get it *now*, I'll have to get it from Debian Lenny
<unclemikemike> is there a net install for ubuntu....5 different downloads format disk..instarts and about hhalfway thru it stops saying erorr cant install
<blizzkid> lo all. I'm trying to add a pkcs#11 module to firefox, but keep getting "unable to load module". Am I missing something?
<joaopinto> unclemikemike, the specific error would be more helpful
<bXi> okay
<bXi> this is weird.. my gnome-terminal detaches tabs by itself
<bazhang> unclemikemike, there is the minimal install (9mb) iso and unetbootin (from another os)
<Jack_Sparrow> unclemikemike At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<capri> when i run awn-manager from system -> its windows appear and then disappears in flash
<Mr_Cool59> can some one help me fix the power managment in gnome with ubuntu8.04
<capri> joapinto: when i run awn-manager from system -> its windows appear and then disappears in flash
<joaopinto> capri, try to launch it from the terminal, to check for error messages
<unclemikemike> joaopinto: just says could be bad disk..bad cd..and so on..but i know my hdd is good
<Jack_Sparrow> unclemikemike Burn the cd very slowly.. and use the self test to verify that you have a good installation dick
<w3D> disk*
<w3D> people might get the wrong idea :D
<capri> joapinto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20647/
<DRebellion> unclemikemike, you could have a corrupted download. You should verify the hash signitures on the iso file.
<tj13820> ...yes?
<bazhang> w3D, take chat elsewhere please
<MolePrince> Hi.  Is there a way to have my hostname broadcast if I use static addressing instead of dhclient please?
<DRebellion> MolePrince, you mean ARP?
<unclemikemike> 7.10 was the same way......fedora 9 is the same wont install...every other distro installs....dident like the unetbootin....that is tooo slooow
<w3D> how do you run an installed program from terminal?
<MolePrince> DRebellion: For ARP or to have it show in traceroute, &c
<joaopinto> capri, sorry, i have no idea on what could be causing that problem :(
<Jack_Sparrow> w3D type the name
<w3D> thanks
<w3D> lol
<capri> ok anyone there to check this http://paste.ubuntu.com/20647/
<_anna> Pici: Yes, I did. And we share only this channel.
<capri> why i am having problem in running awn-manager
<Pici> _anna: thanks
<NewUser1011> GOOD MORNING!
<Jack_Sparrow> NewUser1011 Hello and welcome
<NewUser1011> =)
<joaopinto> MolePrince, there is no such thing as "hostname broadcasting"
<NewUser1011> im having a problem with my add/remove apps
<unclemikemike> DRebellion: how do i verify the has signitures
<NewUser1011> can someone assist me?
<bazhang> !md5 | unclemikemike
<ubottu> unclemikemike: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<atlef> NewUser1011: as?
<joaopinto> MolePrince, that hostname needs to be know to the DNS server that is serving the systems where you plan to use it (the hostname)
<smooth_penguin>  Hi, I have ppp and rp-pppoe correctly setup, upgraded my kernel and rp-pppoe to 2.6.25 from kernel.org. Now pppoe errors out with "Failed to create PPPoE socket. Address Family not supported by protocol."
<Jack_Sparrow> NewUser1011 Have you made changes to your sources.list ?
<NewUser1011> no
<smooth_penguin> I have all the ppp options built in
<unclemikemike> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> NewUser1011 HAve you tried synaptic , apt-get, aptitude  instead of add-remove
<NewUser1011> no i have not
<NewUser1011> but then again, i dont even know what that means
<atlef> !who | NewUser1011:
<ubottu> NewUser1011:: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Jack_Sparrow> NewUser1011 Are you getting a specific error?  Please describe the full problem you are having
<goldbond> hey, i booted up and my max screen resolution changed to 800x600. how can i fix this?
<soundray> NewUser1011: what problem do you have with Add/Remove?
<MolePrince> joaopinto: So I need to set that on the router somewhere?
<Jack_Sparrow> NewUser1011 Use tab to complete a users nick that you are talking with
<capri> joapinto: its working
<joaopinto> MolePrince, if your router is the DNS server, yes
<NewUser1011> Jack_Sparrow: i will
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<MolePrince> joaopinto: Ok, thank you.
<alexander_> Yo
<alexander_> I want a apple os x "dock" clone for ubuntu... what is the name of that program?
<Pici> !awn | alexander_
<ubottu> alexander_: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<Jack_Sparrow> alexander_ I use cairo-dock  others use awn
<NewUser1011> Jack_Sparrow: my error is, that when i look at the app, it says it cannot be installed on my machine (i386), and when i try to click on the box to check it it keeps wanting to refresh
<bazhang> NewUser1011, pastebin your sources.list
<Jack_Sparrow> NewUser1011 Did you install 64 bit ubuntu?
<NewUser1011> im not sure of my bit version i know i have 7.10
<NewUser1011> Jack_Sparrow: sorry still not used to the name thing before the massage
<student12> I got a .tar.gz file from my school, to install maple, It had a bin installer, during the installation it proposed to install everything in my home folder, I said yes. Now  there is a folder named maple11 in my homefolder, but I can't find anywhere anything to click on to start maple, And I don't find it in the applications menu, and I tried typing "maple" or maple11" in konsole
<Jack_Sparrow> NewUser1011 Do you know how to use the pastebin and where to find your sources.list
<alexander_> i cant find awn in add/remove applications
<NewUser1011> Jack_Sparrow: i do not
<student12> how do I start it???
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<joaopinto> alexander_, make sure you have the universe repository enabled
<mecdu33> sisi
<joaopinto> aleX-xx, search for "avant" on the package manager
<alexander_> how do i do that joaopinto?
<joaopinto> !repositories | alexander_
<ubottu> alexander_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Jack_Sparrow> NewUser1011 gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list    in a terminal  which can be found under applications..accessories
<alexander_> avant gives me "There is no matching application available."
<TOG_away> i'd like to mount an image so wine doesn't afraid of cd.  what program should i use?
<Jack_Sparrow> NewUser1011 You canuse shift-ctrl-v to paste into a terminal or shift insert after you have copied it from here
<capri> joapinto: i cannot see the claok
<goldbond> hey, i booted up and my max screen resolution changed to 800x600. how can i fix this?
<Jack_Sparrow> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<capri> joapinto: i cannot see the doak
<NewUser1011> Jack_Sparrow: when i put that in it bring up my sources list
<TOG_away> thans Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> NewUser1011 YEs.. now copy and paste it to the pastebin as I linked instructions earlier
<NewUser1011> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste > NewUser1011
<lordmaynoth> whenever I play a FPS like tremulous or saurbraten,  etc..  if I set it to the native resolution of my lcd 1280 x 1024 it locks up and I can still see the game playing but I can also see the start bar and the mouse is frozen.  I have an 8600GTS and tryed ENVY drivers also any ideas?
<lordmaynoth> oh but if i set the resolution to 1024 x 768 it plays fine, only in native res is there an issue
<gnumm> as a 64bit userof ubuntu hardy
<gnumm> can i also add the wine repositories tohave the newest wine version?
<gnumm> or is it only for 32bit user?
<alexander_> new firefox is buggy
<Jack_Sparrow> gnumm /join #winehq for the latest info on wine
<alexander_> i cant launch it now after a crash
<alexander_> seems like i need to reboot
<gnumm> alexander_: ok
<joaopinto> alexander_, killall firefox
<joaopinto> run that on a terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> alexander_ try from a terminal and look for an error message
<NewUser1011> Jack_Sparrow: i Pasted it
<Jack_Sparrow> NewUser1011 I need the number of the page it gave you as a reference
<alexander_> wow even my terminal hangs now
<Jack_Sparrow> NewUser1011 full link please.. not just the number
<alexander_> :p
<NewUser1011> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20651/
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<NewUser1011> np
<alexander_> i gotta reboot this machine
<alexander_> bbl
<EvilDennisR> NewUser1011: You have zero repositories =)
<dromer> is it me or is Firefox exclusively claiming the soundcard?
<Jack_Sparrow> NewUser1011 none of your repos are enabled..
<NewUser1011> EvilDennisR: uh-oh.  is that bad? =)
<dromer> I have no sound on any application anymore except FF
<NewUser1011> Jack_Sparrow: so how do i enable them?
<Jack_Sparrow> NewUser1011 Hold on for a sec.. let me make some changes for you as a refernce
<thomas_> Hello !
<funkyHat> dromer: that could be flash yes. can you check if you have the package 'libflashsupport' installed?
<EvilDennisR> !hi | thomas_
<ubottu> thomas_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<thomas_> I've got a problem with Ubuntu Studio (Hardy) setting the file limitsµ.
<thomas_> I've been using ulimit -n 4096 when logged as root, but ulimit -n always gives me 1024 when logged as user.
<thomas_> user can't change it alone, and sudo doesn't work for this.
<Flare183> !enter | thomas_
<ubottu> thomas_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jjido> Hello, can I ask some newbie question?
<dromer> funkyHat: nope, installing now :)
<codecaine> yes
<DarkAudit> I have aterm installed and set as the preferred terminal, but the change won't take
<Intangir> im about to do an apache2 upgrade, and the package updater is wanting to remove libapache2-mod-php5 and install php5-cli instead. i was under the impression that the module way was faster. whats the deal here?
<jjido> I would like to know if I am using lilo or grub and where is the config file
<dromer> funkyHat: if I restart FF now it should not be hogging the soundcard anymore?
<Jack_Sparrow> NewUser1011 remove the # at the front of the lines as I did in this example   http://paste.ubuntu.com/20653/
<DarkAudit> I go to accessories>terminal, and the regular terminal shows up instead
<Mr_Cool59> paste.ubuntu.com
<TOG_away> how do i make an .iso?
<NewUser1011> Jack_Sparrow: ok i will, give me a minute
<Jack_Sparrow> NewUser1011 One more to do.. line 59 needs to be enabled.. # deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner
<thomas_> mkisofs
<jjido> I would like to know how to configure lilo or grub (not sure which one I am using)
<dromer> funkyHat: hmm, if I have mpd running when starting for instance youtube .. I have no sound from the clip
<soundray> jjido: are you on Ubuntu?
<codecaine> jjido probably grub if your using ubuntu
<jjido> soundray: yes
<DarkAudit> crap... if there's an answer, I'll have to get it later... storm coming... bye
<Mr_Cool59>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/20655 can some one look at this and see if i have a problem
<jjido> codecaine: I installed with Gentoo first
<soundray> DarkAudit: the menu entry will always launch gnome-terminal, unless you change it. I suggest you create a new aterm launcher in the top panel.
<jjido> How do you configure grub?
<codecaine> gentoo uses grub to
<soundray> jjido: what do you want to configure?
<jjido> I want to add one partition
<jjido> it should be mostly copy-paste
<codecaine> jjido you can download super grub and it will configure it for you
<soundray> jjido: add a section to /boot/grub/menu.lst outside of the AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
<codecaine> google super grub
<RadiantFire> jjido: you don't need to adjust grub to add a partition
<jjido> RadiantFire: I mean a boot partition
<TOG_away> how do i type my cd drive?
<codecaine> type?
<student12> ﻿ I got a .tar.gz file from my school, to install maple, It had a bin installer, during the installation it proposed to install everything in my home folder, I said yes. Now  there is a folder named maple11 in my homefolder, but I can't find anywhere anything to click on to start maple, And I don't find it in the applications menu, and I tried typing "maple" or maple11" in konsole
<akahige> I'm trying to get nfs working on Hardy (connecting as a client to a nas). followed the instructions and I can mount the directory. reads are fine, but I can't write. the process never completes. and when I try to change directories, I can only get one dir down -- any more than that and nautilus just goes away. anybody got any ideas?
<TOG_away> yeah, in dos, i'd type d: and it would go there
<TOG_away> how do i do that in ubuntu so i can find it under file syste
<codecaine> usually ubuntu mounts it for you it would be in /media
<codecaine> ls in there
<codecaine> you will see it
<soundray> TOG_away: cd /media/cdrom
<TOG_away> ok
<simplexio> student12: how about browsing that folder for executable ?, easiest way is use cmdline. ls shoes directory content and green files are executables
<TOG_away> thanks... i thinks maybe i have a whole lot to learn about linux.  cause that doesn't seem like it makes any sense.  but i'm sure it has reason
<jjido> soundray: Thanks, but /boot/grub/menu.lst does not match my boot menu
<soundray> student12: do a 'cd ~/maple11' and do a 'ls' to see what's there. You can probably start it with './maple' from there.
<jjido> soundray: I think I am still using lilo
<Jack_Sparrow> TOG_away When you insert a data cd it should auto mount to your desktop as an icon
<capri> why my awn is not working
<capri> i run awn manager
<soundray> jjido: then it's /etc/lilo.conf (and I recommend you do a proper Ubuntu install as soon as possible)
<Jack_Sparrow> NewUser1011 Did I lose you?
<Mr_Cool59> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20655 can some one look at this and see if i have a problem
<jjido> Thank you!
<capri> there is not active applets in awn manager
<capri> plz help me out :(
<Jack_Sparrow> Mr_Cool59 Please post a description of the probelm when you post a link
<Mr_Cool59> gnome power management does not work
<olifre> Mr_Cool59: What exactly does not work? ACPI enabled?
<capri> anyone there to help ?
<funkyHat> dromer: hmm. which version of ubuntu are you using? and do you have pulse audio installed?
<olifre> is anyone using hardy and the bluetooth-applet? it shows all devices, not only active ones, for me.
<ale_2_> ciao
<dromer> funkyHat: 8.04 and no idea ..
<infinitycircuit> olifre: i have no problems with bt on hardy i use it for pan
<olifre> capri: which awn-manager are you using, the one from normal hardy-repository?
<dromer> I think I have some pulse-audio packages installed .. but no idea if that is running or anything ..
<Mr_Cool59> all i know is that it tells me power magment is not installed right, the person helping me last night thought it was acpi problem
<olifre> infinitycircuit: does it show you all devices you have ever seen or only the active ones?
<unavailable> !flood | Business101
<ubottu> Business101: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<unavailable> darnit
<unavailable> how do i make ubottu say on another channel?
<alexander_> hey
<alexander_> im back
<olifre> <Mr_Cool59>: does lsmod | grep acpi give you anything?
<alexander_> avant is working nice, thanks for the tip
<olifre> infinitycircuit: It just shows all devices it has ever seen to me, and the list keeps getting longer.
<Mr_Cool59> that is in the past
<blizzkid> lo all, lately I'm randomly experiencing high loads, and constant disk access. I have no idea where this comes from. Anyone can help me troubleshoot?
<dbugger> Hello. Can someone please help me with my ATI drivers? I cant seem to be using gflrx
<dabbill> is the transmission package broken?
<EvilDennisR> dbugger: Good luck. I couldn't get it to work
<olifre> Mr_Cool59: I just came 5 minutes ago, did not geht the link
<EvilDennisR> fglrx constantly crashes my machine
<olifre> dbugger: Works quite... well... more or less fine here.
<Mr_Cool59> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20655
<dbugger> EvilDennisR: I just cant get hardware acceleration... but with gutsy worked well!
<alexander_> hey i have an odd problem. suddenly the icons next to the clock at the top (and the trash can in the bottom) is located in the middle, and not to the right! and it seems like i cannnot drag them back either. what to do?
<Certain> Hello!
<olifre> dbugger: fglrx already loaded? installed from repo or compiled yourself?
<funkyHat> dromer: check if pulseaudio-esound-compat is installed
<olifre> alexander_: using ubuntu? try to right-click and unlock them.
<dbugger> olifre: I think it's loaded....  :\ How can I know it for sure?
<EvilDennisR> dbugger: I've tried getting fglrx on three different machines, all with dual monitors, with dozens of different tutorials explaining how to do it. Every time, it crashes my machine
<TOG_away> man...isos take a while to make
<olifre> lsmod | grep fglrx, or even better, glxinfo
<dromer> funkyHat: it was not, thank you
<dbugger> olifre: fglrxinfo tells me MESA is running everything
<dbugger> EvilDennisR: I didnt go as far as "crash" but when i try to activate the hw acceleration, and reboot, I get a black screen of death
<olifre> dbugger: then, it is not really loaded. Did you install it via restricted drivers or compile yourself?
<EvilDennisR> dbugger: Yeah, same deal with me
<Jack_Sparrow> NewUser1011 Did I lose you?
<EvilDennisR> I ended up just using the generic radeon driver, and said F-it to GL support
<funkyHat> dromer: once that's installed, if you go to system > preferences > sound, and on the 'sounds' tab, make sure 'enable software sound mixing (ESD)' is installed, that will make sure pulseaudio is started automatically
<dromer> funkyHat: I'm not in gnome
<dbugger> olifre: I didnt compile anything by myself... so i guess the other one :S
<funkyHat> dromer: oh, *-)
<dromer> I don't have gnome/KDE/xfce
<dromer> fluxbox here :P
<EvilDennisR> ew
<olifre> dbugger: With me, compiling the newest driver from ati-site worked fine. The one in repo didn't ^^
<dbugger> olifre: could you please walk me through it?
<olifre> There is a fine wiki-page, too, just a second ^^. I used that one to walk me through it.
<dbugger> olifre: which is the url?
<funkyHat> dromer: well I don't know anything about fluxbox, but you'll need to add pulseaudio to your session if it's not starting on login
<dranfi> hello
<dromer> funkyHat: hmm, but how can I make sure pulseaudio starts ..
<tyranos> i just restarted the xserver and after  login there no panels and nothing , what should i kill to get my panels back ?
<olifre> dbugger: are you german? It is a german page ^^. Otherwise, I might translate ^^.
<dbugger> Please translate....
<EvilDennisR> tyranos: login on the console as yourself /sbin/killall5
<olifre> Okay. You might load the page for the commands, nevertheless.
<olifre> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ATI-Grafikkarten/fglrx/Manuelle_Treiberinstallation
<dbugger> olifre: im on it
<EvilDennisR> tyranos: theres prolly some gnome crap still running and doesn't know you killed your x sesson
<funkyHat> dromer: does fluxbox have a session startup script?
<dranfi> I need help to get WPA working on a dwl-g650+ Rev B1 (chipset acx), I have WEP working with ndiswrapper.
<olifre> dbugger: look at Alten Treiber deinstallieren, and remove all the packages listed there (only three)
<funkyHat> dromer: pulseaudio can actually be run as a system daemon rather than by the user but I think the devs say it's better for it to be run by the user
<tyranos> EvilDennisR, that is what i tought but i killed all the applets that were still running but i didnt find the culprit
<dbugger> olifre: ok
<EvilDennisR> tyranos: login on the console and /sbin/killall5
<EvilDennisR> tyranos: that will kill everything you're running
<alexander_> ok i got it fixed by unlocking
<olifre> dbugger: then, do a sudo rm /usr/src/fglrx-kernel*.deb
<olifre> dbugger: then, do a sudo gedit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common, and add DISABLED_MODULES="fglrx"
<tyranos> EvilDennisR, thx i will try it nexttime , as i have to wait for it to happen
<dbugger> olifre: I dont have installed xorg-driver-fglrx.... is that a problem?
<funkyHat> dromer: there's a package in fedora called fluxbox-pulseaudio .. don't really know what it's for though
<dromer> funkyHat: I have no idea what fluxbox has, but personally I'd rather have it start on boot, since mpd needs to run without being logged in
<olifre> No, just remove those that have been there ^^.
<LegolasFaol> hi, how can I reset my printer? it prints continuously a line of random simbols and I don't want to restart (both) PC and printer
<ber1> i have firefox 3.0 and it freezes and closes constantly. its very annoying. mostly when i'm at a flash-embedded site, it will just close (no warnings) and when i run it from terminal, it will close and say "segmentation fault". any ideas how to fix this aggravating problem?
<ASULutzy> !ot >> ASULutzy
<dranfi> you don't know for that chipset an wpa?
<dbugger> olifre: I dont seem to have any of those installed
<codecaine> where can I find a girlfriend that uses ubuntu?
<ASULutzy> Well that didn't work.. what's offtopic channel called?
<Myrtti> !ot | codecaine
<ubottu> codecaine: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<olifre> dbugger: then you did not have any fglrx-driver installed ^^.
<codecaine> :p
<dbugger> olifre: that sounds bad :\ What should I do?
<Myrtti> codecaine: not funny
<robthebob> hey, i was wondering how to revert a configuration file to that considered the most current? i edited it and as a result hardy has not updated it
<olifre> Well, we will install one manually now, so that's no problem ^^.
<funkyHat> dromer: http://pulseaudio.org/wiki/SystemWideInstance
<LegolasFaol> hi, how can I reset my printer? it prints continuously a line of random simbols and I don't want to restart (both) PC and printer
<dbugger> olifre: :)
<jokoon> Hello, I don't really like the ubuntu skin of firefox, how can I set the classic one ? is there some place I can download it ?
<infinitycircuit> jokoon: if you go to firefox's settings you can disable "use system colors"
<olifre> dbugger: and then, install all the packages listed under Pakete installieren, also those two down there ^^
<jokoon> infinitycircuit I mean theme, not skin
<Mr_Cool59> can someone help me figure out why my gnome power managment wont work here is the acpi information for my computer http://paste.ubuntu.com/20655
<the_eraser> anyone into desktop environments?
<jacob_> yooo
<infinitycircuit> the_eraser: what does "into" mean...what's your problem?
<testingtrav> hi im really confused here, im getting a "ln -s linux-2.6.18.1 linux" = linux: broken symbolic link to `linux-2.6.18.1' <------- HOW do I fix that? ive tried removing the file linux but nothing happens, also the file is in red
<olifre> Mr_Cool59: Log looked good, no idea ^^. What exactly does it say?
<infinitycircuit> testingtrav: the first part of the link must be a full path.  so it must be /usr/src/linux-xxx, or whatever the file is
<dromer> funkyHat: thnx, I was already reading up on pulseaudio
<testingtrav> infinitycircuit: even if im in the right path?
<the_eraser> infinitycircuit: just want general info on desktop environmetns :)
<Mr_Cool59> just says install problem when trying to run it
<infinitycircuit> testingtrav: yes, you must type the full path
<dromer> funkyHat: Trac detected an internal error:
<infinitycircuit> you can just do ln -s $(pwd)/linux-2.6.18-xxx $(pwd)/linux
<the_eraser> which DE is the fastest AND best looking?
<Pici> !best | the_eraser
<ubottu> the_eraser: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<testingtrav> infinitycircuit: hmm I tried sudo ln -s /usr/src linux-2.6.18.1 linux and it said "target linux is not a directory"
<the_eraser> ok Pici i get u
<Penguat> hello, could I get some help with wireless?
<babolat> !wireless | Penguat
<ubottu> Penguat: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Mr_Cool59> side note to my problem this happened after i was trying to figure out dual display on my nvidia graphics card
<dbugger> olifre: done! finally
<olifre> dbugger: Yes, had to take some time ^^. Now, we need the driver..
<infinitycircuit> testingtrav: it works fine for me.  ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.18.1 linux
<NeuroExploder> can someone help me setup a FTP for my Source Dedicated Server?
<olifre> dbugger: Get it here: http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.html
<babolat> NeuroExploder, what seems to be the problem?
<LegolasFaol> hi, how can I reset my printer? it prints continuously a line of random simbols and I don't want to restart (both) PC and printer
<olifre> dbugger: its about 55 MB, so it might take some time ^^
<robthebob> how can i tell what package a file is part of?
<testingtrav> infinitycircuit: thanks dude, I typed a number wrong thats why it didnt work, thank you
<dbugger> olifre: luckily im on the uni, so it's already downloaded ;)
<NeuroExploder> babolat, i cant figure out how to make gFTP a public FTP server for my sv_downloadurl for my SRCDS
<olifre> Wow, yes, I know that ^^.
<babolat> robthebob, maybe the name of the folder it's in
<dbugger> olifre: what now?
<olifre> open a console, enter the directory where you downloaded it, and do: chmod +x ati-driver-installer-8-5-x86.x86_64.run
<olifre> odbugger: or whatever the file is named ^^.
<Penguat> I looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiTroubleshooting
<dbugger> olifre: done, now run?
<olifre> dbugger: run it like that: ./ati-driver-installer-8-5-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/hardy
<babolat> NeuroExploder, try using Places > Connect to Server
<Fallenou> is it possible to make an exception in proftpd conf, to change the chdir of a specific user ?
<Penguat> and the card in question appears on the pci list as an ethernet controller
<Some_Person> I need help. To boot Ubuntu, I have to type commands at a grub prompt. How can I fix this?
<Penguat> it's an Atheros AR5212
<dbugger> olifre: doing
<NeuroExploder> babolat, hwow
<NeuroExploder> babolat, too easy.
<NeuroExploder> babolat, lol thanks
<olifre> dbugger: yes, might take some time, should generate around 6 .deb files.
<babolat> NeuroExploder, np
<Some_Person> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<m11> hello , how to completley remove scribefire from ubuntu 8.04 firefox with it's preferences/settings ?
<dbugger> olifre: finished
<olifre> <infinitycircuit>: Does your bluetooth-applet in gnome only show active devices?
<infinitycircuit> olifre: no it shows them all
<dbugger> olifre: generated 4 deb...
<NeuroExploder> babolat, i have a cannont connect to host.
<NeuroExploder> babolat, is it my ip i put in?
<olifre> dbugger: install xorg-driver-fglrx and fglrx-kernel-source, and fglrx-amdcccle.
<dbugger> from the new debs? or from apt-get?
<olifre> dbugger: you only need these three. you can install with dpkg -i <debname> or in by clicking ^^.
<babolat> NeuroExploder, make sure the server you're connecting to is ok
<olifre> from the new debs ^^.
<NeuroExploder> im trying to host it. not connecting to another.
<babolat> oh
<olifre> infinitycircuit: Okay, so this is normal. In gutsy, it just showed active devices.
<NeuroExploder> babolat, im using it as a download url for the server hosted on the same computer
<NeuroExploder> babolat, sorry i didnt make that clear :P
<dbugger> olifre: it says "error: conflict with installed xorg-driver-fglrx-envy"
<olifre> aaah, you tried envy. well, then remove xorg-driver-fglrx-envy *g*.
<dbugger> olifre: ok
<kdubois> by default, what does ls -s spit out the file size in?
<babolat> NeuroExploder, now i wouldn't know anything about that. better direct your next questions to the room
<NeuroExploder> babolat, ok thanks
<NeuroExploder> does anyone know how to HOST a public FTP for "Source Dedicated Server"? So that I can use sv_downloadurl on my ip?
<testingtrav> i have a very stupid question.. I downloaded a recent kernel on kernel.org.. but I thought EACH distro kernel is different? and that what makes them unique? if they are all using the same linux kernel, then how come they are all so different?
<capri> hi again
<capri> plz tell why my windows partition dont work on kde .. they work fine on gnome
<kdubois> testingtrav: many distro's patch their kernels with proprietary drivers, etc
<olifre> capri: Windows shut down correctly? Try chkdsk in windows.
<NeuroExploder> does anyone know how to HOST a public FTP for "Source Dedicated Server"? So that I can use sv_downloadurl on my ip?
<kdubois> testingtrav: for instance, ubuntu adds madwifi support to the kernel it ships, you wont find that in a vanilla kernel
<testingtrav> ohhhhhhhh
<testingtrav> I understand
<capri> well u r right .. but it works fine on Gnome
<testingtrav> thank you kdubois, so they add like.. "flags" to the kernel to make it run like they want?
<junkeR> Has anyone install 8.04 Hardy on an Everex GPC2?
<olifre> dbugger: After that, we are nearly through ^^.
<kdubois> testingtrav: no, they can compile it differently, or they add new code to the kernel for wider support
<dbugger> olifre: done
<olifre> dbugger: So, now we need to put it in the kernel ^^.
<testingtrav> kdubois: is there a way to find ubuntu-kernels tars without going through apt?
<olifre> dbugger: Just use the commands listed in the box below Kernelmodule einbinden
<NeuroExploder> does anyone know how to HOST a public FTP for "Source Dedicated Server"? So that I can use sv_downloadurl on my ip?
<infinitycircuit> testingtrav: git clone git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-hardy.git
<capri> anyother reasons that drives are not working on kde ?
<[newb]Miki> HI all, i i got a problem with my vid card drivers for this old laptop. Its running ubuntu 8.04 (lts destkop) The card is an ATI mobility 7500,. I tried some tutorials, but doesn't work :( anybody that can help? :)
<kdubois> testingtrav: for compiling an ubuntu linux kernel see here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<dbugger> olifre: the 3rd one gave mea weird output
<babolat> is a system with a 1.50gHz Intel P4 and 128MB vid.ram and 512 MB DDR supposed to take 5 seconds to open basic apps (firefox3, XChat, nvu) ?
<kdubois> testingtrav: why are you compiling a custom kernel?
<NeuroExploder> does anyone know how to HOST a public FTP for "Source Dedicated Server"? So that I can use sv_downloadurl on my ip?
<olifre> capri: I am not using KDE, no idea ^^.
<dbugger> olifre: look at it: http://pastebin.com/m47207329
<infinitycircuit> NeuroExploder: saying it 10 times will fix nothing
<NeuroExploder> infinitycircuit, im looking on google now
<testingtrav> thanks infinitycircuit and kdubois
<NeuroExploder> infinitycircuit, this is a bot that auto pastes that in after 2-3 mins
<infinitycircuit> NeuroExploder: that's about 10 times worse
<kdubois> testingtrav: it is oftentimes unnecessary to compile a kernel yourself, and you can bork your system if you do it wrong, so watch out
<olifre> dbugger: You installed the deb-file: fglrx-kernel-source.deb?
<capri> anyone there to help me ?
<dbugger> i think so, let me recheck
<NeuroExploder> infinitycircuit, ive been trying alone for 6 hours and now im trying someone else's knowledge
<jpw27_> when doing "make xconfig" in a kernel directory, I get /usr/include/wchar.h:345: error: ‘__extern_inline’ does not name a type
<[newb]Miki> HI all, i i got a problem with my vid card drivers for this old laptop. Its running ubuntu 8.04 (lts destkop) The card is an ATI mobility 7500,. I tried some tutorials, but doesn't work :( anybody that can help? :)
<kdubois> jpw27_: is it a vanilla kernel? did you modify the source?
<olifre> dbugger: It should now also be listed in synaptic ^^.
<kdubois> [newb]Miki: go ask in #ati
<kdubois> they usually know whats up
<capri> no response :(
<olifre> capri: what does df give you?
<dbugger> olifre: it gave me this error: http://pastebin.com/m18a14a29
<jpw27_> kdubois: no, haven't touched the source, and i've xconfig'd it before
<capri> df ?
<capri> didnt get anything
<capri> u only said to use chkdsk
<kdubois> jpw27_: try cleaning the source tree with make clean, make distclean, and then, if that fails, git reset --hard
<capri> and i said that if its a disk problem then there will not drive shown on Gnome
<olifre> capri: chkdsk n windows, df in KDE ^^.
<kdubois> jpw27_: watch out though, that last one will revert it to the original state...
<cmdrtebok> hello. can someone help me out, the pdf viewer on my 8.04 64 bit stopped working
<olifre> dbugger: Looks like it's installed....
<cmdrtebok> it wont show anything anymore
<olifre> dbugger: try sudo module-assistant -f get fglrx-kernel-source
<[newb]Miki> nobody in #ati answers, great :&
<rook> j #logprog
<capri> ok
<capri> i will check it
<jpw27_> kdubois: here's the full trace http://rafb.net/p/9eAeD343.html
<capri> now another problem :P
<kdubois> [newb]Miki: thats how irc works most the time, ubuntu is the busiest channel
<olifre> capri: it should list anything it tried to mount ^^.
<tayfun> hey people i have question
<capri> my wireless card dont detect wireless network automatically
<dbugger> olifre: this is the output: http://pastebin.com/m47b88da9
<jokoon> Hello, I don't really like the ubuntu theme of firefox, how can I set the classic one ? is there some place I can download it ?
<capri> i didnt some changes and made it manual
<olifre> capri: Card, driver?
<capri> how can i reedit so that it will detect the network it automatically
<capri> no
<kumarphilly> does anyone here have a fon invite thing
<capri> settings in network manager
<infinitycircuit> !noipv6
<ubottu> Factoid noipv6 not found
<olifre> capri: Ah, you can simply set it to roaming then.
<infinitycircuit> !ipv6
<ubottu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<capri> how ?
<NeuroExploder> does anyone know how to HOST a public FTP for "Source Dedicated Server"? So that I can use sv_downloadurl on my ip?
<dbugger> olifre: this is the output for that last command you told me: http://pastebin.com/m47b88da9
<tayfun> hey people i delete somethin on my desktop and now that stuff what i delete is in garbage so i m tryin to make garbage on my desktop empty its showin me like if it s works but its dosnt workin
<tayfun> he dont delete it what should i do
<olifre> capri: Manual settngs, wlan, roaming.
<olifre> dbugger: mhhm. the package is somewhere between installed and not installed, somehow.
<philsf> I need help debugging suspend (resume). I followed steps in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend and got the following pm-trace result: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend, I have no idea what device ttyve is, there is no similar file in /dev, nor does it appear anywhere in dmesg, other than when I debug pm-trace. What can I do now to dig more information on this? This is a Lenovo 3000 v100 laptop
<metalpres> so ive been using amarok pretty much all day everyday since i installed gutsy back when it was released, i open up amarok today and all my fonts and so small they are completely unreadable, i was able to get into the settings and the fonts were still set to default,  any idea on how to fix this?
<SubOne> What laptop do you guys recommend for playing WoW, browsing the net, developing websites and applications, designing graphics with gimp/inkscape and occasionally blender?
<testingtrav> according to my adept manager, the most recent ubuntu kernel is linux-source-2.6.24 is that right
<jpw27_> kdubois: make clean/distclean didn't do it.  "git reset --hard" is the next thing to try?
<capri> i tried to connect it to ssid manually but it dont detect it
<capri> and it worked fine on previous kernel
<philsf> sorry, the result is in http://paste.ubuntu.com/20663/
<Mosoli> Oii
<olifre> dbugger: But the last command said, it already was installed, so it should be okay.
<kdubois> jpw27_: that will revert it to the original state from when you pulled. if you didnt get the source from git, it wont work
<dbugger> olifre: :\\\
<capri> its on roaming
<dbugger> ?_?
<capri> i just checked it
<olifre> dbugger: Does sudo depmod -a give you any error? If not, it should be okay.
<olifre> capri: try sudo iwlist scan in console and see if it finds any networks.
<dbugger> olifre: it doesnt give error
<olifre> So, we shall proceed ^^.
<Mosoli> Alguem poraii ?
<ahmed> hi all
<ahmed> how are you
<ahmed> i have a question
<philsf> !br | Mosoli
<olifre> dbugger: maybe, ati driver does something on its own now ^^.
<ubottu> Mosoli: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<IdleOne> !pt | Mosoli
<ahmed> i have  ubuntu 8.04
<ahmed> and i want to log in as root
<IdleOne> !ask | ahmed
<ubottu> ahmed: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ahmed> but i cant
<dbugger> olifre: ?_? me completely lost :D
<IdleOne> !root | ahmed
<ubottu> ahmed: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<olifre> dbugger: Now, you need to edit. sudo gedit /etc/xorg.conf
<jpw27_> kdubois: yea okay, it's from kernel.org, and i'm pretty sure it's not an issue with the kernel because I just tested, and I get the same error with other kernels
<olifre> dbugger: sorry, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dbugger> olifre: what should I change?
<tayfun> how can get few extra effects for my desktop into linux ubuntu
<kdubois> ahmed: if you want to log in as root, sudo su (not ubuntu's advised way but i hate not knowing the root pass)
<olifre> dbugger: new ati driver just seems to have already done some work for us, that was why I was confused ^^.
<jpw27_> kdubois: it seems like something in my standard libs somewhere
<capri> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<capri> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<capri> wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.
<capri> eth1      Failed to read scan data : Resource temporarily unavailable
<capri> this is the output
<FloodBot3> capri: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<capri> sorry
<kdubois> jpw27_: that may be the case, esp in qt
<olifre> dbugger: in the device-section, what driver is selected there?
<olifre> capri: So there seems to be a problem with the driver or something.
<capri> hmm
<kdubois> or even, looking at the compile log, it fails in /usr/include/stdlib.h ... not godo
<olifre> What card are you using`?
<dbugger> nothing about a driver...
<capri> Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
<capri> it worked fine in past
<olifre> dbugger: you should have a Section "Device" somewhere.
<testingtrav> according to my adept manager, the most recent ubuntu kernel is linux-source-2.6.24 is that right????
<olifre> testingtrav: yes ^^.
<StyXman> capri: that's an iwl3945
<olifre> capri: yes, this one should also work in hardy.
<jpw27_> kdubois: yea, is a reinstall of Qt the next thing to try?
<capri> yes
<dbugger> olifre: I see the section, but there only says "	Identifier	"Configured Video Device""
<atlef> testingtrav: 2.6.24-19
<testingtrav> olifre, thank you
<kdubois> jpw27_: perhaps. i would just do make menuconfig
<capri> it worked fine in past and also on previous kernel
<StyXman> capri: make sure the module is loaded in the output of lsmod
<olifre> dbugger: that is interesting ^^. There shoudl be a driver-entry. so, we need to add the line.
<StyXman> capri: better, try w/ "lsmod | grep 3945"
<kdubois> also, kernel.org reports latest stable kernel as 2.6.25.6
<dbugger> olifre: with which value?
<jpw27_> kdubois: yea, I have been, but I have a problem having unresolved errors laying around :)
<olifre> dbugger: add Driver "fglrx" just below the line you posted.
<SubOne> no recommendations?
<dbugger> olifre: done
<soundray> olifre: hardy gets by without a driver line in xorg.conf (it's dynamically selected when the X server starts)
<jpw27_> kdubois: sound in 2.6.25 has been iffy for me, I'm using 2.6.24.7, I was just using 25.3 as an example
<capri> iwl3945                89844  0
<capri> iwlwifi_mac80211      219108  1 iwl3945
<olifre> soundray: I always selected one, never tried, was fearing it would choose the legacy-driver then.
<StyXman> capri: nice
<soundray> olifre: (just a comment, I think you're on the right track)
<dbugger> soundray: is that dinamic selection what im afraid might mess things up
<olifre> carpi: looks okay.
<dury> hi there channel :)
<soundray> !hi | dury
<ubottu> dury: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<capri> yea it should be coz as i said it worked fine before and also on previous kernel
<StyXman> capri: now try unloading id and back on: modprobe -r iwl3945; modprobe iwl3945
<[newb]Miki> 20 minutes long nobody replying on ATI
<capri> ok
<TOG_away> ok, i've got the iso made.  how do i mount it? or get wine to see it?
<olifre> dbugger: So... You can try to reboot ^^. if things are messed up, use alt-F2 or something and use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<soundray> [newb]Miki: it's okay to repeat your question if you've waited this long
<capri> should i restart my system ?
<dbugger> olifre: here i go! i'll be back in 1 minute (hopefully)
<soundray> !mountiso | TOG_away
<ubottu> TOG_away: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » or use the "gmountiso" package - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<capri> to check that it will detect my wireless ssid automatically ?
<StyXman> capri: that's a lasta resource
<olifre> capri: Might try, but things look okay. Something seems to be blocking the card, however.
<Rioting_pacifist> lsusb isnt picking up my internal usb camera anymore, is it possible for an experimental driver to actually break a usb hub?
<[newb]Miki> ﻿i got a problem with my vid card drivers for this old laptop. Its running ubuntu 8.04 (lts destkop) The card is an ATI mobility 7500,. I tried some tutorials, but doesn't work :( anybody that can help? :)
<kdubois> capri: make sure the hardware switch is on :)
<olifre> kdubois: good idea ^^.
<capri> ok :)
<weigl> hey guys i cannot instal flash player :(
<capri> let me try it :P
<olifre> capri: you can check with dmesg | grep kill
<soundray> ubottu: no, mountiso =~ s/the ISO/downloaded ISOs/
<[newb]Miki> weigl, what version of firefox?
<TOG_away> what is the "mountpoint"
<weigl> the starting one xD
<unavailable> !mountiso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » or use the "gmountiso" package - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<[newb]Miki> of what ubuntu?
<dury> ubuntu does  a rare thing whenever I drag a folder with files in it to another folder.... all the icons disappear and comes again.. it makes a rare unusual effect. what can it be the problem?
<weigl> yes of ubuntu
<soundray> TOG_away: it's where you'll find the contents of the ISO once it's mounted. Try /mnt/
<kdubois> TOG_away: the mount point is the place in the filesystem where the device is put. its where the files show up, pretty much
<pari> Hello, I'm trying to get the streaming video (windows media) working, stumbled upon https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/StreamingVideo , yet it doesn't work: installed win32 libraries, ubuntu-restricted-extras. totem-xine firefox and totem-gstreamer plugins are installed. Any ideas what I might be doing wrong?
<TOG_away>                                                 thanks soundray
<unavailable> you could also get the nautilus script to mount iso's
<TOG_away> ok, so how do i figure out where iso_master put the iso
<dury> weigl: you said that to me?
<weigl> what did i said to you?
<soundray> TOG_away: check your home directory and your desktop
<dury> weigl: yes of ubuntu
<[newb]Miki> weigl check private messages
<jokoon> Hello, I don't really like the ubuntu theme of firefox, how can I set the classic one ? is there some place I can download it ?
<dury> weigl: sorry...maybe I misunderstood
<maek> jokoon, google firefox addons
<maek> then click through to themes
<kdubois> jokoon: you know, ubuntu uses ff3, not ff2
<soundray> jokoon: I think you need to remove the firefox-gnome-support package. You may also have to remove the ubufox extension.
<dbugger> olifre: back!
<Ecnerifed> does anyone know where i can reset display brightness in ubuntu?
<maek> when will Firefox 3 hit the gusty repos ??
<jokoon> kdubois then what ?
<kdubois> Ecnerifed: man xbacklight, read up :D
<dbugger> olifre: I started in something called low-graphic mode, and i had to configure it with ATI radeon (fglrx)
<Ecnerifed> ty
<codecaine> clear
<soundray> maek: it will go to the proposed repo very soon after the release date
<kdubois> jokoon: i was just making sure that you werent expecting firefox2
<olifre> dbugger: well... does flgrxinfo output something?
<jokoon> no, I'm expecting ffx3
<dbugger> olifre: same old: http://pastebin.com/m6b45a2a2
<olifre> dbugger: low-graphics-mode shows it did not load the driver, actually.
<dury> soundray: what could be the problem that ubuntu does whenever I drag a folder to another place?
<Codenut__> I cannot use port 119 usenet, yet I can ping it and traceroute it.
<soundray> dury: I've read your question, but I can't help. Sorry.
<Codenut__> What is going on?
<dbugger> olifre: :_\
<Ecnerifed> kdubois, is there any gui app that i can just reset my brightness to default?
<olifre> dbugger: Does lsmod | grep fglrx give you anything?
<dbugger> olifre: same as before "fglrx                1674892  0" and "agpgart                34760  2 fglrx,ati_agp"
<kdubois> Ecnerifed: gui? what is that? :P i think gnome's power settings might do something like that
<Ecnerifed> :P
<Ecnerifed> lol
<olifre> dbugger: Mhhm. So it loads the module, nevertheless, which is quite peculiar.
<dury> bbl
<Ecnerifed> i installed xbacklight, but i just wanna reset to default not a %
<pari> sorry for repeating myself, but, can anyone help with the streaming video playback?
<Ecnerifed> power management doesnt have anything kdubois  :(
<olifre> dbugger: using gnome?
<joanki123> can anyone tell me of a program that has a great calendar?
<joanki123> something that will pop up on my screen with notifications and stuff?
<dbugger> olifre: lol yes :D
<graydo1> anyone having problems downloading openssl-blacklist update? I get this error "W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openssl-blacklist/openssl-blacklist_0.1-0ubuntu0.8.04.4_all.deb    404 Not Found"
<jude> pari:  what's the question?
<dbugger> olifre: would be cool after all this answering, "kubuntu!" :D
<olifre> dbugger: You might also post the contents of /var/log/gdm/:0.log
<graydo1> but i keep getting updates available in the system notification area
<Ecnerifed> defirence@ubuntu:~/Warcraft III$ xbacklight -set 100
<Ecnerifed> No outputs have backlight property
<soundray> graydo1: do a 'sudo apt-get update' and try again
<Ecnerifed> i dont wanna restart the system just cause the brightness is screwed
<olifre> dbugger: this might help a bit ^^.
<Ecnerifed> please, doesnt anyone know
<graydo1> thanks soundgray
<pari> Trying to get the streaming video playback work in ubuntu feisty. Stumbled upon https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/StreamingVideo, installed codecs, ff plugin for totem, medibuntu, yet it doesn't work. Any ideas what I might be doing wrong?
<dbugger> olifre: there you go http://pastebin.com/m1bbcb84f
<soundray> !doesntwork | pari
<ubottu> pari: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<joanki123> can anyone recommend a really good calendar program?
<joanki123> user friendly and cute :)
<pari> heh. Well, it doesnt show the streaming video.
<greya> hi! does anybody know how to install 'winetricks' in cxoffice??  I found only how to install it with wine (and nobody answers in #crossover ) thanks :)
<pari> black screen, that's it
<snmpee> joanki123 Sunbird is rather nice, it's part of the Thunderbird package
<soundray> joanki123: there was a detailed review of calendar apps. Search the web for 'calendar grumpy editor'
<joanki123> thanks snmpee
<olifre> dbugger: This one just says it's using the failsafe-configuration. mhm-
<jude> pari:  are you using vlc?
<saintmykill> Hello all, I have a problem and can't seem to find the solution anywhere.  I saved my session under System->Preferences->Sessions->Session Options Tab->Remember Currently Running Applications.  Now when I boot, Compiz won't work and it defaults to Metacity.  Is there a way to clear the saved session so Ubuntu boots normally?  I'm running Hardy 64-bit.
<olifre> dbugger: And envy gave you no errors when trying to install?
<kdubois> Ecnerifed: i dont know then, sorry...
<pari> no, the streaming video is windows media format, so I'm trying to use firefox to view it.
<dbugger> olifre: none that i noticed...
<jude> pari:  sorry, windows out of my domain :-(
<olifre> dbugger: Once upon a time, there was somebody for whom the fglrx did not work at all because it was not compatible with the hardware, somehow.
<olifre> dbugger: What card was it again?
<pari> :/ thanks anyway
<kdubois> saintmykill: add it to the on boot commands, see if that helps. also, launch through fusion icon, if possible
<graydo1> saintmykill: before logging in, in the bottom left corner there should be something called options where you can set your session to default gnome. does that solve your problem?
<[newb]Miki> ﻿﻿i got a problem with my vid card drivers for this old laptop. Its running ubuntu 8.04 (lts destkop) The card is an ATI mobility 7500,. I tried some tutorials, but doesn't work :( anybody that can help? :)      <--- nobody? I'm waiting a half hour already, nobody repleid, unless, go ask ATI, where nobody replies -.-
<dbugger> olifre: i had to remove the packet i told you about envy.. (maybe i should have done a complete "sudo apt-get remove envyng" instead of removing the packet that was bothering..
<soundray> dbugger: matrox ;)
<deliriousidoit> o_o
<dbugger> olifre: my card is ati radeon Xpress 200M
<olifre> dbugger: should not be an issue, just wondering whether envy had problems, too ^^.
<dbugger> olifre: Since it worked in gutsy... it should be possible to make it work in hardy, no?
<KaIIIa> всем привет :)
<weigl> can i though play lineage 2 on ubuntu? :S
<saintmykill> kdubuois/graydol: WIll try that and report back. Thanks!
<KaIIIa> #ubuntu-ru
<KaIIIa> ой
<KaIIIa> бля
<olifre> dbugger: the xpress 200 is supported... mhhm. It should, but there is a new x-server that needs new drivers and everything.
<KaIIIa> Any Russian here?
<soundray> KaIIIa: /join #ubuntu-ru
<michel__> ola
<KaIIIa> sps
<dbugger> olifre: :_(
<weigl> Can i play lineage 2 on ubuntu  not official a c6 interlude l2j server
<michel__> por onde esta vindo essas informações?
<weigl> because when i run it to play it sais something with direct x 9
<olifre> dbugger: but with this card, the open nvidia-driver should work, too.
<jokoon> how can I deactivate the touchpad in xubuntu ?
<michel__> ola mas quem são voces?
<olifre> jokoon: try gsynaptics.
<dbugger> olifre ?_? Sorry, no idea what you mean...
<philsf> I need help debugging suspend (resume). I followed steps in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend and got the following pm-trace result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20663/, I have no idea what device ttyve is, there is no similar file in /dev, nor does it appear anywhere in dmesg, other than when I debug pm-trace. What can I do now to dig more information on this? This is a Lenovo 3000 v100 laptop
<jokoon> olifre its a apple machine, it will still work ?
<olifre> dbugger: There is an open driver and the fglrx. The open driver does not yet work in 3d with new cards, but with yours, it should have worked right away.
<soundray> jokoon: did you solve your firefox issue?
<olifre> jokoon: If it's a synaptics-touchpad.
<Nyad> Hi can someone help me with this, I ran, sudo apt-get update    and this came out http://nopaste.com/p/axoxJijjjb   I have set it to download from local servers, ie south africa = za
<dbugger> olifre: now what? :(
<jokoon> soundray when I'll manage to make firefox unfreeze
<olifre> jokoon: newer apples with multitouch have different touchpads.
<jstultz_home> eek. so i just upgraded to hardy and now my ecryptfs directory won't mount! anyone seen this before? google hasn't been of help so far.
<olifre> dbugger: we might try to revert to the original driver again ^^.
<dbugger> olifre: i follow whatever you say
<IdleOne> jokoon, http://idle-one.blogspot.com/2008/06/ubuntu-warning.html try this
<olifre> dbugger: You must remove all those packages listed in Alten Treiber deinstallieren again, and execute the commands in the two grey boxes.
<weigl> can i play l2 on Linux :(?
<IdleOne> jokoon, the steps listed will allow you to kill firefox and restart. not unfreeze it but the end result is what you want
<weigl> ??
<Ahadiel> weigl, Lineage 2?
<weigl> yes
<Ahadiel> weigl, Check the wine app DB
<weigl> private interlude server l2j
<olifre> dbugger: then we are there where we have started, but a bit more intelligend ^^.
<weigl> see
<Ahadiel> !wine | weigl
<ubottu> weigl: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<weigl> i can run it
<dbugger> olifre: should i desinstall also xorg-driver-envy ?
<Ahadiel> weigl, Then what's the problem?
<olifre> yes, and envyng ^^.
<olifre> the open driver should work without envy, fglrx and anything
<weigl> when i run it
<weigl> i get a critical
<soundray> !enter | weigl
<weigl> with something with the direct x
<ubottu> weigl: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jokoon> IdleOne yes I know how to kill firefox, but this G4 ibook is so slow, and I can't even do a grep because this FUCKING apple keyboard doesn't have a pipe character
<jokoon> so I can't do a grep
<Codenut__> Pan will not work anymore. I have found the configuration in my home directory, but cannot reset the whole program. Removing it and then putting it back on does not work. Am I missing something?
<soundray> jokoon: pull yourself together. Some people here are trying to use this channel professionally
<jbroome> jokoon: can you ssh into it from another machine?
<SynthroidMan> http://synthroid.co.uk/
<amoebacowboy> dell d820, d/docking station with 2 external 24's.. outputs to 24 initially but after boot logo/at splash screen defaults to (closed) laptop panel. any ideas? xorg.conf only has panel Monitor line
<jokoon> sorry
<olifre> dbugger: after all that, reinstall xserver-xorg-video-ati by removing it and installing it again.
<Ahadiel> weigl, Still go check the wine app DB for bug reports and possible solutions
<IdleOne> jokoon, language please and just do  ps aux it will list all processes
<Ahadiel> weigl, or ask in #wine
<dbugger> olifre: dpkg - warning: while removing fglrx-kernel-source, directory `/usr/src/fglrx-8.493.1' not empty so not removed.
<amoebacowboy> worked on feisty out of the box but did that install coneccetd to dock. Hardy was not docked for isntall.
<olifre> dbugger: should not be an issue, as long as the rest is removed.
<clintchance> Anyone now of an Encart for ubuntu?
<soundray> jokoon: try Ctrl-Alt-u 7 c to get a pipe char
<EightiesK> anyone know how I can get my sound working?
<soundray> jokoon sorry
<[newb]Miki> ﻿﻿i got a problem with my vid card drivers for this old laptop. Its running ubuntu 8.04 (lts destkop) The card is an ATI mobility 7500,. I tried some tutorials, but doesn't work :( anybody that can help? :)      <--- nobody? I'm waiting a half hour already, nobody repleid, unless, go ask ATI, where nobody replies -.-       i'm really getting tired... is everybody just ignoring me or what!!!
<soundray> jokoon: try Ctrl-Shift-u 7 c to get a pipe char
<dbugger> olifre: done
<lakis1982> hiii ... i have one folder in my desktop and i want everytime that i try to access it to asking for a password in order to be able to have access ... how is this possible ?
<jokoon> ok thanks you
<olifre> dbugger: now reedit sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<aorthr33> help, when i booted my laptop today my menu (pulldown) is gone (hardy) any ideads on where it went?
<olifre> dbugger: and remove the driver-line again. And then reboot. It should load the open driver then.
<soundray> [newb]Miki: did you upgrade to hardy, or did you do a fresh install?
<amoebacowboy> lakis1982: different perms. folder probably root. password call is invoking sudo
<[newb]Miki> fresh
<dbugger> olifre: rm: cannot remove `/usr/src/fglrx-kernel*.deb': No such file or directory
<lakis1982> amoe what you mean because i am newbie
<lakis1982> can u explain please?
<Ahadiel> [newb]Miki, Did you enable the restricted drivers?
<[newb]Miki> and soundray, thx, really thx, to just REPLY :p
<amoebacowboy> lakis1982: if it really bugging you chown the dir
<MrCraig> hi all
<soundray> [newb]Miki: are any drivers for your video card listed when you open System-Admin-Hardware Drivers ?
<[newb]Miki> erm there are no in the list :s
<the_eraser> can 2 dists use the same swap partition?
<guto> estou precisando imprir no linux pelo terminal service 2003, alguém pode me ajudar
<soundray> [newb]Miki: I replied to you before
<olifre> dbugger: okay, so these are already gone. no problem ^^.
<dbugger> ok
<alephant> Hi all
<dbugger> I think all done
<dbugger> reboot?
<the_eraser> hi aleph
<[newb]Miki> what did you say? ask in ati? :) i did nobody answering
<IdleOne> jokoon, make a keyboard combo for |
<DarkAudit> I have aterm installed, and set it as the preferred terminal, but when I run "Terminal" from Applications>Accessories, I get the old terminal. Same thing happens in xfce.
<olifre> dbugger: Yes, this time, there should be no low graphics.
<alephant> If I want to see the options passed to ``configure'' when package ``foo'' was built for Ubuntu, is there a way to do that?
<[newb]Miki> so there is nothing in the restricted hardwarde drivers list :(
<dbugger> olifre: see you in 1 min (hopefully)
<soundray> [newb]Miki: when you've talked to the channel, you shouldn't look away immediately.
<einPaule> amoebacowboy: I don't know how to chown, but I'm betting lakis1982 doesn't either
<soundray> [newb]Miki: now, are any drivers for your video card listed when you open System-Admin-Hardware Drivers ?
<kane77> hi, is there any guitar player that uses creox? I managed to get it running but it's *too* noisy...
<[newb]Miki> no, that list is empty
<IdleOne> 
<chenhuagui> hello
<deliriousidoit> Does anyone know if there's a Remote Desktop like feature in Ubuntu like there is in Windows?
<amoebacowboy> lakis1982: the folder is owned by a different user.. root or whatever.. when you are trying to access it, you're being prompted for credentials and invoking 'sudo' which allows you to runas root
<ASULutzy> deliriousidoit: VNC Server. You can also use ssh -X
<olifre> <deliriousidoit>: you might try vnc or ssh ^^.
 * olifre was too slow again ^^
<soundray> [newb]Miki: what is it about your video that isn't working?
<deliriousidoit> Ah, cool.
 * MrCraig <-- not familiar with ubuntu - is there a soundcard config tool I can start from a termina? trying to tech support a friend.
<deliriousidoit> Heh.
<amoebacowboy> deliriousidoit: uwhat they said. unless you mean windows rdp termserv action
<[newb]Miki> Well, i get 150 fps with the glxgears
<ASULutzy> MrCraig: alsamixer does some config
<the_eraser> my question is very simple: can 2 dists use the same swap partition?
<deliriousidoit> I'll go ahead and install Ubuntu then, that was my only concern.
<soundray> [newb]Miki: that's fine for an old laptop.
<dbugger> olifre: im back!
<[newb]Miki> when i got windows on this laptop, i played Wolfenstein ET (fps shooter) at 75 fps
<olifre> dbugger: Was quicker ^^.
<Ahadiel> o-o
<dbugger> olifre: thank god. I was getting tired of scrolling around theminimal resolution :D
<friin6u> the_eraser, yes, they can
<olifre> dbugger: and glxinfo?
<deliriousidoit> Thanks, ASULutzy and olifre.
<lakis1982> you didnt understand me ..  i have a folder that everyone can access it through my computer but i want it everytime i double click it to ask for a password
<amoebacowboy> lakis1982: chown (change owner) command to chown to your account. May cause issue with apps in folder though depending on what it is
<MrCraig> Thanks ASULutzy = apparently this worked earlier but a reboot stopped it - isn't there a command required sometimes to start alsa too?
<ASULutzy> the_eraser: Yea, they should be able to?
<the_eraser> friin6u: THX finally someone answer me :)
<connyosis> I installed ubuntu 8.04 on my amd64 box and for some reason when I plug in a usb stick it wont open when I click on it in nautilus or mount if I right click and choose mount. dmesg shows it is detected just fine, and I can mount it manually by running mount in a terminal. Is there something I can do to be able to mount it in gnome?
<dbugger> olifre: glxinfo ---> http://pastebin.com/m20f37e29
<aaad> What should I do to make my harddrives loadcycle stop counting up every second?
<olifre> dbugger: try LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose; glxinfo then ^^.
<ASULutzy> MrCraig: Not too sure. I guess you could try like... sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils start... But I'm not 100% sure this will be useful
<soundray> [newb]Miki: I'm not sure whether the binary ATI driver is compatible with your card, but you could try the factoid:
<soundray> !ati | [newb]Miki
<[newb]Miki> that tutorials i tried, i tought
<WorkingOnWise> has anyone used WinXP SP3 in a virtual machine with VirtualBox in Hardy?
<[newb]Miki> i'll run them trough again
<ASULutzy> aaad: There's a HUGE sticky thread in the hardware/laptop forum about how to do this.
<[newb]Miki> !ati
<McGod> hi
<[newb]Miki> erm where is the link? :)
<amoebacowboy> WorkingOnWise: yes
<soundray> [newb]Miki: have you also tried envyng?
<connyosis> WorkingOnWise: yes. works fine
<[newb]Miki> erm someone suggested that
<dbugger> olifre:  here: http://pastebin.com/m3ec721e6
<ASULutzy> WorkingOnWise: Yea, I think I've got SP3 going
<soundray> [newb]Miki: bot not responding atm
 * stemount^ pokes ubottu 
<[newb]Miki> but it cannot be found . there were some other stuff trough
<aaad> ﻿ASULutzy: but setting Advanced Power Management level to 254 doesnt help :(
<soundray> [newb]Miki: so it's not like you've been ignored *all* the time
<[newb]Miki> envy_gtk or something
<ubottu> [newb]Miki: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<RAdams> Does anyone know he location of the default firefox icon?
<soundray> [newb]Miki: envyng, just as I said it
<[newb]Miki> k
<engBASA> ppl, i have laptop HP comaq 6710b .. and i am using ubuntu 8.04 and the wirless card is not working ? any help
<WorkingOnWise> amoebacowboy and ASULutzy - did you notice a performance increase, and do your host's have mulit-core cpu in it?
<[newb]Miki> can't be found :)
<olifre> dbugger: Can you also post Xorg.0.log? it's in /var/log
<IdleOne> RAdams, /usr/share/pixmaps/firefox-3.0.png
<RAdams> engBASA: did you look in the restricted hardware manager?
<olifre> dbugger: I will be away for 10 minutes, but we are coming closer to a solution ^^.
<RAdams> IdleOne, I love you
<gd1> hi, is there any AM2 socket motherboard which has a RAID controller that run smooth with Ubuntu x64?
<amoebacowboy> WorkingOnWise: 2 dual cores. much snappier response
<IdleOne> RAdams, no you don't but you are welcome
<ASULutzy> WorkingOnWise: a performance increase while running in a VM? No of course not, because there's the overhead of running Ubuntu simultaneously. My Desktop has a quadcore and my laptop has a core 2 duo
<soundray> [newb]Miki: envyng-gtk ?
<amoebacowboy> gd1: try the abit or soyo boards
<dbugger> olifre: are you sure? it's REALLY big o_O!
<gd1> is there any compatibility list?
<[newb]Miki> erm yes, that was a suggestion
<gd1> I mean with builtin controllers
<[newb]Miki> Cant' find envy
<IdleOne> !hardware | gd1
<ubottu> gd1: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ASULutzy> WorkingOnWise: If I understood your question correctly? Obviously XP won't run faster inside a VM since it will be sharing resources with the host OS (Ubuntu) while it's running
<amoebacowboy> gd1: depends on the chipset
<ijusten> Hi
<zack_> hello
<engBASA> RAdams: yes and it says that there is no propriatory hardware installed
<ijusten> I updated firefox, bookmarks vanished
<zack_> foxfire
<zack_> 3.0
<[newb]Miki> miklas@miklaslap:~$ sudo apt-get install envyng    Pakketlijsten worden ingelezen... Klaar Boom van vereisten wordt opgebouwd     Reading state information... Klaar E: Kon pakket envyng niet vinden
<[newb]Miki> translated : could not find pack envyng
<ijusten> Tried googling the solution, several places said to destroy the profile folder in home, etc
<Azzmodan> Pulseaudio, anyone know how I can set it up to always default to a network location as "Default server"?
<WorkingOnWise> ASULutzy: it isnt as clear as that. SP3 is said to use ht and dual cores more efficiently, so there could indeed be a performance boost on a VM , iv the vm does true kvm, which VB does.
<ijusten> now firefox doesn't start
<engBASA> RAdams: the thing that make me crazy that it reads the name of the interface right but the wirless is not working
<enaner> whats a good video editing software for ubuntu???
<dbugger> olifre: here it is http://pastebin.com/m541bd666
 * Flare183 is back?
<Flare183> back*
<ijusten> nautilus also seems wacky; it doesn't show the bookmarks and when I try to shut down the system only taskbar vanishes
<IdleOne> enaner, #ubuntu-studio can probably help you alot with that
<atlef> WorkingOnWise: maybe virtualbox might give you a nother view?
<ijusten> i also can't seem to get konqueror working (I specially installed it for this)
<ijusten> so I'm kind of stuck
<ijusten> what could I do to solve the problem?
<WorkingOnWise> atlef: I'm not sure what you mean by that
<gd1> Alive NF6G-VSTA supports RAID (http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=ALiveNF6G-VSTA) and it's in Ubuntu whitelist. But did Ubuntu mainteiners ever tried to run a RAID array on it?
<gd1> chipset is nForce 430
<ASULutzy> WorkingOnWise: My machine at home currently has no one logged into it. Just me through ssh. I just typed free -m and it's using around 1 GB of memory. Looking at top my CPU usage is nill, but of course, no one is logged in. If I was actually logged in and had nautilus going and a bunch of other things going, I find it very very hard to believe that any sort of VB optimizations are going to compensate that much for all that overhead
<atlef> WorkingOnWise: try virtualbox
<philsf> what's the best package/project to report a suspend/resume issue to: linux-source, or something else?
<amy_> Hi, I was wondering if anyone could tell me if the motherboard I'm looking at for a new PC would be ok to run Ubuntu on. It's the Intel DX38BT
<RAdams> engBASA: I have to go, but try googling the name of that interface specifically with the word Ubuntu. Try checking the Ubuntu forums for this as well
<WorkingOnWise> ASULutzy: the performance boot I speak of is from XP SP3 using multicors and ht cpus better.
<Ahadiel> philsf, Perhaps pm-utils? I honestly don't know if that exists.
<ASULutzy> WorkingOnWise: Are you asking if SP3 runs better than SP2? Because sure, I'd believe that. I thought you were suggesting that XP SP3 will run better inside of virtualbox while simultaneously running Ubuntu than it would just single booting into it.
<engBASA> RAdams: ok ,thanks
<bob547> Hello , does ubuntu have some multi emails software (so i can open number of email account at the same software ?)
<soundray> ASULutzy: I think the free -m output means something different from what you think it means.
<ASULutzy> soundray: How do you figure?
<joaopinto> bob547, yes, any email client supports multiaccount setup this days
<snmpee> I am beating my head against the wall (metaphorically) because although I can get the PC to identify my nVidia proprietary driver in Hardware, the nVidia settings manager continuously says it appears I don't have it installed
<chazco> Hi... what command will copy files from dir1 to dir2, but not overwrite existing ones (quicker)?
<WorkingOnWise> ASULutzy: sort of. I was feeling out if XP SP3 was faster in VB than XP SP2 in VB is. If it is, I should be able to go back on Hardy full time.
<joaopinto> chazco, you could use rsync for an incremental copy
<snmpee> Additionally, I have edited my xorg.conf again and again to manually add my Westinghouse 22w2 monitor and I STILL get the low resolution mode wizard every time i reboot
<soundray> ASULutzy: I'm not exactly sure what conclusion you're suggesting from its 1 GB memory usage, but you've got to remember that actual application memory usage is (used) minus (buffers) minus (cached)
<chazco> joaopinto - Will look at it thanks
<ASULutzy> WorkingOnWise: Ah ok, then yes, of course it's plausible that SP3 inside VB is faster than SP2 inside VB since SP3 is faster than SP2. I haven't done any real benchmarking, so I can't offer you any advice as far as that goes, but my XP does boot up inside the VM pretty quickly ;)
<stemount^> :)
<treilanin> Would I be correct in saying that the nVidia proprietary drivers fail to support the new hot plug monitor functionality in xorg in Hardy Heron?
<olifre> dbugger: im back ^^.
<dbugger> olifre: wb
<ASULutzy> soundray: Yea, of course I've got about 200 megs in buffers and 600 or so cached, but the point still stands that is very very improbably that an operating system will run better inside a VM than it would if it were just installed to the machine. Virutalization has come a long way, but using two operating systems and sharing resources between them certainly isn't going to boost the performance of either one
<snmpee> I am beating my head against the wall (metaphorically) because although I can get the PC to identify my nVidia proprietary driver in Hardware, the nVidia settings manager continuously says it appears I don't have it installed
<snmpee> Additionally, I have edited my xorg.conf again and again to manually add my Westinghouse 22w2 monitor and I STILL get the low resolution mode wizard every time i reboot
<olifre> dbugger: Did you post the Xorg.0.log?
<Ne0_WizArd> hello
<soundray> ASULutzy: okay, to that I agree
<dbugger> olifre: yes here: http://pastebin.com/m541bd666
<olifre> snmpee: nvidia-settings-manager is fine here. Hardy, driver 173.14.09
<Ne0_WizArd> i have a problem with sound in a acer laptop, i have already looked at some forms but that didn't help
<snmpee> i'm using hardy, i'll try that version again
<snmpee> i was using Envy to install
<Ne0_WizArd> can anyone help me
<lakis1982> now im logged in in my computer as a user .. how do i change and log in as root ?
<amy_> Anyone know how I can find out if that motherboard will work under Ubuntu?
<snmpee> !doesnt-work
<olifre> snmpee: envy does not use latest drivers, forget it with hardy ^^.
<ubottu> Factoid doesnt-work not found
<BM-Solid> I have problem with "Keytouch"
<snmpee> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<soundray> lakis1982: you don't. Ubuntu is designed to be administered using sudo, while the root account remains locked.
<soundray> !sudo | lakis1982
<ubottu> lakis1982: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Kryptt_> Anyone got this wallpaper? ;) http://picasaweb.google.com/EskilbjerreMikkelsen/Tux/photo#5181323261992188690
<olifre> dbugger: I'm still reading it, but it's using the right driver :)
<ivan_> !kwin
<ubottu> Factoid kwin not found
<amy_> The motherboard I'm referring to is the Intel DX38BT.
<dbugger> olifre: me wait :)
<ivan_> #kubuntu
<lakis1982>   i have a folder that everyone can access it through my computer but i want it everytime i double click it to ask for a password
<BM-Solid> can anybody help me with keytouch
<BM-Solid> ?
<soundray> !spam | Kryptt_
<ubottu> Kryptt_: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<amy_> I want to know if I can get it to work under ubuntu, or if it has any problems
<stemount^> !askthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<bob547> Hello , I just installed Ubuntu , and my sound volume is now so high (at windows system i had high volume ) ?
<PrivateVoid> bob547, did you use the volume control on the upper right of your panel?
<olifre> dbugger: It loads correctly, but falls back to the mesa-3d-system. Will have to read a bit about the radeon-driver ^^.
<soundray> bob547: please review your question and rephrase so it makes sense
<dbugger> olifre: what now then?
<olifre> dbugger: I'll just read a bit, but it is the right track ^^.
<dbugger> olifre: me keeps waiting :)
<soundray> olifre: I admire your patience. dbugger, how about you do some research of your own while you wait?
<olifre> soundray: I once sat hours and hours with an ati-card, and I simply want to get it :P.
<Luxx16126> What is the best "painting" program for ubuntu??? want to draw pictures like this kind :  http://renecordova.deviantart.com/art/Wacom-SKETCH-78702939  Thank you !
<dbugger> olifre: i admire and thank your  patience too.
<dbugger> soundray: I've been on this issue for a month now, It's not something im here on a whim
<PrivateVoid> Luxx16126, GIMP is the included option.
<Pici> Luxx16126: Inkscape or GIMP
<Kermos> yea I was about to say the same thing
<Kermos> Gimp
<Kermos> though how anyone paints stuff like that in any program is beyond me
<PrivateVoid> Luxx16126, GIMP is the alternative to Photoshop... there are other options if you want to do Vector
<Kermos> I can't even draw a straight line
<soundray> dbugger: I see now that you appreciate the help you're getting -- thanks for clarifying.
<Intell> Programs are randomly closing for me (or rather, very soon after they start). I thought it was just Firefox, but Opera and the Synaptic Package Manger are doing it too.
<soundray> Kermos: the title gives it away: they were using a tablet
<Intell> Help!
<joaopinto> Intell, launch them from the terminal, to check for any errors
<Kermos> soundray: yea I suppose that stuff has gotta be virtually impossible with a mouse
<joaopinto> you should also run memtest, to validate that you don't have a mem hw issue
<Kermos> although I'm sure someone in this world exists that could prove me wrong
<soundray> Kermos: try holding down Shift in the Gimp to draw straight lines
<Kermos> soundray: I was exaggerating :-P
<Kermos> but thank you hehehe
<Intell> Dang, nothing yet...
<Kermos> I'm just one of those people with completely no artistic ability whatsoever
<soundray> Intell: if it's random, it's most likely a hardware problem. Check your RAM with memtest86 (grub boot option)
<csestraub> hi
<Intell> I did install new ram awhile back.
<Kermos> Intell: doesn't mean it's good...or seated correctly
<soundray> Intell: all the more reason to check it. Also, make sure all your fans are running.
<soundray> Intell: see if you get a temperature readout with acpi -V
<kate_mins> hello , I need help please, i would like to share folder to my local network , when i do right click on my mouse & go to properties-share , and i mark "share this folder" and press the button "create share' i get msg : 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied
<kate_mins> You do not have permission to create a usershare. Ask your administrator to grant you permissions to create a share. ?
<Intell> My computer seems to want to restart over and over and over again as well. Could it be related to this? (when it is trying to boot up, has to do it multiple times).
<Kermos> you have 240 pins on those ram modules...if only ONE of those pins doesn't make good contact you will have problems
<Kermos> Intell: yes
<Kermos> most definitely yes
<Kermos> you have a hardware issue and if you recently replaced your RAM, that's where I would start looking
<Intell> "No support for device type: thermal"
<soundray> Intell: some kind of hardware fault, overheating or RAM, good point from Kermos re. the seating
<Intell> What should I do?
<Intell> Take it out and put it back in?
<soundray> Intell: I told you
<Kermos> well if it won't even boot right....
<sebrock> Hi, I got a major issue with kjournald and pdflush constantly accessing my disc... tried putting "noatime" in fstab to no avail... got 1GB ram so SWAP is not the problem. Any clues?
<soundray> Intell: have a good feel if it's seated. Run memtest86
<Intell> Seated?
<Intell> What does that mean?
<Mariorpn> alguém do brasil?
<Kermos> might also want to go ahead and possibly take the ram module back out, get a can of compressed air, and make sure the sockets are completely clean of dust
<soundray> Intell: properly fixed in the slot
<Pici> !br | Mariorpn
<ubottu> Mariorpn: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Kermos> intell: when you put in this new ram..
<Kermos> did you replace old ram? or put in an additional module?
<Intell> Removed old module and put two new ones in.
<Kermos> remove 1 module or two?
<Intell> 1.
<Kermos> ok
<tico_> hello
<Kermos> then it's very likely that the new module
<Kermos> the socket you put the new module in
<soundray> !hi | tico_
<Kermos> has dust in it
<ubottu> tico_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Intell> It's only recently been acting up.
<soundray> !enter | Kermos
<ubottu> Kermos: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tico_> some body knows hoe to erase a dvd-rw ??????
<tico_> soundray: how is everything over here?
<Kermos> yea that last one was accidental =P
<Intell> Ok, I am gonna shut down, take out the chips, blow them with air, make sure they're seated correctly, and then run the memtest. Sound good guys?
<csestraub> anyone know of a fix for the internal speakers on a XPS 2010?
<Kermos> Intell: good start
<me> when i swap from a desktop to another and back - i can't see the bottom bar  but if i press where the bar was it apears - any fixes for this?
<Intell> Ok, be back in a few minutes.
<treilanin> Intell: That would be the first step.
<soundray> tico_: if you prepare to write it as if it was empty, the burning program will offer to erase it for you
<soundray> tico_: if you use a sensible one, like brasero
<soundray> Oops, football guests are here :)
<soundray> bye
<sebrock> Hi, I got a major issue with kjournald and pdflush constantly accessing my disc... tried putting "noatime" in fstab to no avail... got 1GB ram so SWAP is not the problem. Any clues? this did NOT happen in < 7.10
<csestraub> anyone using a Dell XPS 2010?
<olifre> dbugger: Please also reinstall (remove and install) xserver-xorg-video-ati, libgl1-mesa-glx, libgl1-mesa-dri
<Ward1983> i cant get my virtual machines (i use virtualbox) to surf to any https location, and i don't know where it goes wrong, is there anyone that could help me trough? its most probably a firewall issue according to someone at ##vbox
<Kermos> only thing that annoys me about brasero is it's annoying habit of wanting to do a MD5 sum check, too time consuming when I'm in a rush
<treilanin> tico_ : Check your burning software.  Sometimes they have the option to erase a disk.
<Ward1983> any ideas?
<tico_> soundray: in windows i used alcohol 120% which one do you suggest for ubuntu?
<Ward1983> the connection gets reset every time
<Kermos> tico: Ubuntu comes built in with brasero, it does very well
<olifre> dbugger: and please also post your xorg.conf ^^. There might be something bad in there somewhere ^^.
<Ward1983> tico_, you might like k3b aswell
<dbugger> olifre: ok
<tico_> treilanin: thanks im looking for a program! (Y)
<tico_> Ward1983: thanks dude! let me try
<Ward1983> tico_, let me rephrase: you WILL like k3b :p
<Ward1983> everyone i know likes it lol
<Kermos> Ward: I don't =P
<lakis1982> i try to change something in menu editor .. to move an application to a different submenu and it gives me error..Menu changes could not be saved because of the following problemCould not write to /home/lakis1982/.config/menus/applications-kmenuedit.menu
<csestraub> k3b is great
<Kermos> I try to stay away from anything KDE
<Kermos> but that's just me =)
<tico_> Ward1983: but that one is for KDE
<Ward1983> Kermos, i tend to stay away from stuff i dont like, not names :)
<Kermos> Tico: it'll still work
<Pici> tico_: you can run KDE applications in gnome just fine.
<dbugger> olifre: it's going to uninstall me the whole compiz thing too 270 MB... should I do it?
<Ward1983> tico_, so what? you can just instlal it...
<Ward1983> tico_, i use gnome too
<tico_> ok ok
<Kermos> Ward: Agreed but i've yet to find a KDE app I like hehehe
<tico_> thanks
<cannonball> Is there a way to view package changelogs with dpkg-query (or something else) similar to rpm -q --changelog ?
<tico_> let me try!!!!!
<tico_> thanks a lot
<olifre> dbugger: mhhm. then leave the package that wants to remove that alone.
<Ward1983> Kermos, try k3b :p
<Kermos> Ward: I have :)
<olifre> but try to reinstall the other two ^^.
<Kermos> Though I do have to say...
<Pici> cannonball: you can use apt-listchanges or aptitude changelog
<Ward1983> Kermos, then you have weird taste :p
<Kermos> KDE4 I did find sort of sexy....
<Kermos> and that scared me
<cannonball> Pici: thank you :-)
<dbugger> olifre: I think there was an apt-get command to directly reinstall a packet..
<Ward1983> fluxbox still owns :)
<Kermos> For me, Gnome still owns all
<Pici> !enter | Kermos
<ubottu> Kermos: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tico_> how about "Total Commander" for ubuntu what do you guys suggest?
<Roar-Shack> I stick with gnome because i like their language support
<Kermos> Tico: I tend to be the one in Total Command =P
<olifre> dbugger: I think so, too, if I only remembered it ^^. But help gives me none.
<|p33|> tico_ Midnight Commander is nice
<emma> !there is a small grammatical error in the kwin factoid (trying to help)
<sunx> hi, my laptop under xunbuntu keeps shutting down because of overheating while playing flash video but it works fine under windows what can i do to resolve this?
<tico_> |p33|: but that one use java right?
<dbugger> olifre: here is the xorg http://pastebin.com/m655c34f
<|p33|> tico_ : no
<Kermos> tico: there is a gnome-commander in the repositories
<Kermos> you can give that a try I suppose, though I don't know how good / bad it is...but it seems to be what you might be looking for going by the description
<joaopinto> sunx, complain to adobe :P ?
<Kermos> ya know, on the note of flash, anyone ever have the problem where you have a flash thing playing on top of something else of the website it isn't supposed to be?
<sunx> joaopinto: you think its related to thier plugin for linux?
<atlef> joaopinto: haha
<Kermos> or the other way around, flash content obscured by other html content?
<Kl4m> Kermos, happens often
<Kermos> any known solution to that?
<joaopinto> sunx, judging for most people reports about extreme cpu usage by the plugin, yes
<olifre> dbugger: xorg.conf looks okay, short, but enough to do it.
<tayfun> hey people i need help
<dbugger> olifre: i beleive it was "apt-get --reinstall install XXX"
<tayfun> i got a question i want more desktop background pictures for the linux ubuntu how can i get it
<Kermos> tayfun: then ask away!
<tayfun> ??
<olifre> dbugger: Yes, this seems to work ^^. You can try that with the three packages.
<abchirk> hi akk
<sunx> joaopinto: i see thanks...i guess i will not use it or try some alternative...maybe in firefox3 instead or opera 9
<joaopinto> tayfun, the same way do for any other image, google.com
<Kermos> tayfun: download them? you can use any image as your desktop background
<Kermos> tayfun: where you get them from is all up to you
<joaopinto> sunx, if the problem is plugin specific changing the browser will not help, but it doesn't hurt to try
<tayfun> yeah but i want to make it like this add to panel get new pictures and get download
<dbugger> olifre: reinstall done
<glitsj16> sunx: if you run 32-bit and are willing to try a beta, you might find http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900 helpfull to install flash player 10 beta (can fix audio hijacking as well)
<tayfun> but when i click on my right mouse button
<tayfun> and says add to panel
<tayfun> i dont see utilities for the images
<joaopinto> tayfun, pictures are not added to panels
<sunx> glitsj16: yes thanks
<abchirk> How I can find out which ubuntu version I got, and if this is unstable or not. Because my xchatversion is 2.8.4 and on the website it is 2.8.6
<olifre> dbugger: i found some posts saying that ati had not released enough specs for the card to make direct rendering possible. However, those were in May 2007....
<joaopinto> tayfun, maybe you are looking for webilder, an applet which fetches images from popular sites
<tayfun> yeah
<olifre> Mhhm. You might just try to start compiz now, using compiz --replace.
<tayfun> can u help me joapinto
<dbugger> olifre: me?
<joaopinto> tayfun, www.getdeb.net, search for webilder
<olifre> dbugger: Yes, forgot the name, sorry ^^.
<Kl4m> When Gnome starts or I click on the clock applet, I get ask for the default keychain password. Why is that and how can I disable that password?
<tayfun> ok thanks
<dbugger> ok, it's working
<tayfun> i m lookin now
<dbugger> but everything is kinda SLUDGY
<olifre> dbugger: Was it better back in gutsy?
<dbugger> Way better!
<amnesia> hi everyone
<dbugger> even without compiz, everything is sludgy....
<atlef> olifre: audio
<olifre> dbugger: I am just wondering, because the correct driver is loaded and it still won't work.
<Intell> Memtest confirmed, bad memory.
<Kermos> btw, why isn't it october yet? I want Ibex *cry* =P
<olifre> atlef: audio?
<foop>  lol
<atlef> pulseaudio is not ready
<Kermos> yea that is one reason why I want Ibex...I hope they have pulse audio sorted out there
<dbugger> this is exactly how it was when i upgraded to hardy. To get rid of the sludgyness i had to remove xserver-somethings...
<atlef> Kermos: i need s/pdif
<amnesia> I can't get IrDA working in hardy, can someone lend a hand? The irda0 interface is there and dmesg shows the device was found, but irdadump shows no traffic, and I can't copy files with ircp
<Pici> Kermos: This channel is only for support, if you just want to chat, I invite you to #ubuntu-offtopic
<dbugger> olifre: i had to get rid of xserver-xgl, but then It was just "not dealing with the problem"
<snmpee> Pici then maybe you should call it #ubuntu-support?
<olifre> dbugger: Well, that's the way it should work out of the box, the way we are doing it now. Xserver-xgl is installed?
<dbugger> want me to set up a VNC server so you can play around? :)
<jrib> snmpee: see the /topic
<abchirk> Hm ok I have hardy is there a higher version, for newer software?
<jrib> abchirk: no
<joaopinto> snmpee, maybe you should read some basic rules about IRC, like reading the topic when you join in
<olifre> dbugger: With my slow connection, i would not see a thing ^^.
<jrib> !backports > abchirk (read the private message from ubottu)
<dbugger> olifre: it's installed :)
<hiptobecubic> i'm having trouble with my login manager. the resolution is all zany and i'm not sure where to go to change it
<olifre> dbugger: Well, let's try to remove it ^^.
<dbugger> olifre: ok
<davidmccabe> A crontab entry with field '50 11,23 * * *' will run every twelve hours, correct?
<olifre> You can just restart X with strg-alt-back then, no complete reboot necessary ^^.
<Kermos> abchirk: short of upgrading to the ibex alpha (which I wouldn't recommend unless you really know what you're doing and how to fix things if it breaks)...nope
<Agu10> Hey. I am going to install ubuntu, but i can't find the mount point input
<Agu10> So i cant
<dbugger> olifre: done. Should I restart X?
<tayfun> hey people can someone give me a website add where can i see which different softwares are support for linux ubuntu ???
<snmpee> jrib: oh I do indeed have the ability to read, but if you are going to have a support channel for ubuntu maybe it should be #ubuntu-support and everything offtopic should be in #ubuntu
<ASULutzy> Any idea why the tool that updates my grub menu.lst breaks my machine every single time I update the kernel? It's not a hard fix, but for some reason it just does not want to correctly configure my menu.lst... Should I file a bug report? (I'm using software raid-1)
<olifre> dbugger: Yes, and if it does not work then, I am out of ideas :(
<dbugger> be right back
<jrib> snmpee: no, and we're offtopic now
<Kermos> tayfun: Just look through synaptic, pretty much all can be found there
<tayfun> ok thanks
<tayfun> kermos
<ASULutzy> Everytime I update my kernel and reboot I fall back to a busybox prompt because the thing that updates the menu.lst does it wrong when I'm using software raid-1 with mdadm
<snmpee> jrib you're saying i would need to talk about this channel in another channel?
<Agu10> I am in ubuntu hardy live CD. In the Gparted, i cant find the option to put the mont point name
<Agu10> please help me
<abchirk> So it is not recommendable to use those backports jrib and Kermos? :)
<dbugger> imback!
<Agu10> ar you reading me?
<Kermos> abchirk: That all depends on you. When you use alpha/beta software, *expect* things to break and be pleasantly surprised when they don't.
<olifre> dbugger: glxinfo outputting something different?
<abchirk> Agu10 yes
<jrib> abchirk: they're usually safe.  But of course they can introduce new bugs.  That's the first place to look if you feel you need newer versions of software
<olifre> dbugger: compiz faster?
<Agu10> so...
<Agu10> I see the video tutorial, and it is different to mine
<Agu10> i believe
<dbugger> olifre: glxinfo is too big to see any difference :)
<Kermos> abchirk: If you don't have a problem dealing with a potentially broken system or software, go for it.
<abchirk> hm ok, I used long time Debian SID and for me there were no "real" bugs... :)
<Kermos> If you want to play it safe, wait about 5 more months.
<olifre> dbugger: glxinfo | grep direct ^^
<abchirk> There is no going back after I updated to alpha release? :P
<Kermos> abchirk: Sure there is, you can always go burn a Hardy CD and reinstall
<Kermos> I have no idea how reliably, if at all, downgrading the repositories would work out
<abchirk> hehe Ok I guessed without reinstall from CD.
<dbugger> olifre: as suspected, same as before
<dbugger> olifre: when i turn on compiz, everything is white (even though not crashed)
<jrib> Kermos: not very :)
<Agu10> can you help me???
<olifre> dbugger: Mhhm. Then, I am somehow out of ideas... so you need xserver-xgl, and it only does software-rendering.
<olifre> dbugger: Did you use fglrx in gutsy?`
<Kermos> Personally I'm setup to where I can switch Ubuntu versions in less than 2 hours. Basically the time it takes for the installer to complete and my setup script to execute and download packages and put everything the way I like it.
<dbugger> In gutsy i never needed to investigate this... so i dont know... it just worked automatically :S
<Agu10> heey
<Agu10> i cant install linux
<olifre> dbugger: Was there any "restricted drivers" dialog?
<dbugger> i do remember that in gutsy i needed xserver-xgl to get compiz
<Agu10> i will use windows then
<Agu10> or mac
<Kermos> Aug10: what is the problem?
<abchirk> Ok thx Kermos and jrib, I will stay with hardy now :P
<hiptobecubic> Kermos, what setup script?
<olifre> dbugger: Ah, that is something. Then, I am wondering why it is so much slower....
<dbugger> olifre: yes it was, the same i have here. The difference was that in gutsy when i activated it, and rebooted, everything worked, not like here that i get a BLACK crash screen
<Agu10> i am in the GParted, and i cant find the option to put a mont name to the new partitions i am making
<Kermos> hiptobecubic: My own little script that sets up my custom repositories (wine / medibuntu) and just runs a few apt-get's to get all the things I need without me needing to remember or do it manually
<Agu10> so
<Agu10> will you help me??
<Kermos> Agu10: that's probably because you don't do that from gparted
<Agu10> from where do i do it?
<Kermos> From the installer
<Abatrour> Could anyone tell me how to mount my usb harddrive to a fixed mount point?
<Agu10> oh
<Kermos> gparted is just a partition editor
<Kermos> it does not care where you mount the partitions
<jrib> Agu10: you can use e2label in a shell (if you are using ext as the filesystem)
<Abatrour> the device id (sdc1 etc) changes every time i plug it in
<olifre> dbugger: I am just wondering... with restricted drivers, it should have used fglrx, and we installed the newest fglrx before, and it did not work.
<Agu10> so i do the partition, and then in the installer i put the mont name?
<Kermos> Yea, matter of fact, you can do all the partition setup from within the installer too
<Kermos> no need to mess with gparted really
<icecube1234> im trying to compile somthing and i got this error  error: C compiler cannot create executables fedora
<dbugger> olifre: if after today we cant get it working, im switching back to gutsy
<icecube1234> any help
<jrib> Agu10: I explained how to set a label, not sure if that is what you are asking
<ASULutzy> Agu10: Last time I installed Hardy I basically hit <next> a bunch of times... lol
<jrib> icecube1234: what are you compiling?
<olifre> dbugger: Maybe something is finally broken in the newer ati-driver, and for hardy, you need a new one. A last ressort might be to ask in #ati
<Agu10> in GParted i make my partitions and then in the installers i put the name and mount name
<icecube1234> jrib :kaffeine plugin
<Kermos> Agu10: don't even worry about gparted, you can do it all from within the installer in one step
<Intell> back, just got off phone with 1stchoicememory, they are shipping out replacement chips.
<Agu10> so, what do you reccomend me to partition? i mean how many to what
<dbugger> olifre: everything worked pretty well in gutsy except for the fact that when i jacked the headphones in, the speakrs didnt mute :)
<candyglf> after I recompiled a new kernel with my nvidia glxinfo suddently doesnt work anymore "glXCreateContext failed"
<ASULutzy> Agu10: Are you going to be dual-booting? Or is this machine just for Ubuntu?
<dbugger> olifre: already tried in ati... no good :(
<Agu10> dual
<olifre> dbugger: I just ran out of ideas, as we tried both drivers there are, and radeon-open-source-driver (the one you have now) does not turn on direct rendering => slow. and fglrx did not load, whyever, I think this one might have a problem.
<Kermos> Agu10: usually I'll do one partition for / (root), around 20 gigs or so but less is also fine and then one more partition for /home (remainder of HD space)
<Agu10> I have windows XP too
<Chousuke> candyglf: did you also recompile the nvidia driver module?
<Abatrour> does anyone know how to make my external harddrive have a fixed mount point?
<jrib> icecube1234: it is in the repositories.  No need to compile-
<olifre> dbugger: Yes, ati is quite... silent.
<ASULutzy> Agu10: Then don't erase your NTFS partition. You're going to want to steal space from your NTFS partition and make an ext3 partition and a swap partition
<ASULutzy> And then you install Ubuntu to the ext3 partition
<Jack_Sparrow> !uuid > Abatrour
<icecube1234> jrib: i need kaffeine sc plugin
<Abatrour> i set up fstab for sdc1, but as soon as i restart the computer the drive changes to something like sdd1
<jrib> icecube1234: however, if you ever actually do need to compile, you need to install the build-essential plugin
<jrib> icecube1234: s/plugin/package.  What is "sc"?
<candyglf> Chousuke: yeah
<Agu10> so, 20 GB for "/" , 2 GB for swap, and what about the "/home" ?
<ASULutzy> Agu10: Alternatively, if you're just trying Ubuntu out and don't really know if you really want to use it or not, you can install Ubuntu using wubi, which basically installs Ubuntu inside a file in Windows
<icecube1234> jrib: softcam for dvb
<Jack_Sparrow> Abatrour See the message from ubottu
<dbugger> the biggest problem for people using linux it's not "being complicated", it's the problem with hardware support
<jrib> icecube1234: oh, ok
<candyglf> Chousuke: nvidia x server says im on 173, but is there another way besides glxinfo to verify?
<jrib> !compile > icecube1234 (read the private message from ubottu)
<dbugger> olifre: 10 years ago i tried to get in the wave, but went back to win because of the winmodems
<olifre> dbugger: Your only hope is they might develop a better open-source-driver that is supporting 3d with your card, or that ati might fix fglrx. till then, it seems not to work with hardy, and I'm stuck, too. fglrx works with my X1200M, here, but it's another model.
<ASULutzy> Agu10: You don't necessarily need a separate home partition, I don't have one and I get by alright... Though having a separate /home partition can make distro upgrades go more smoothly
<Chousuke> candyglf: I don't know :/
<RedLXXXIV> what up y'all?!?!
<Agu10> i want to have ubuntu well installed and fast and strong, dont want to just "try" it.
<RedLXXXIV> Red 84 up in the hizz-0
<olifre> dbugger: So I am sorry, but I have no solution :(.
<pen> is there an Workspace Switcher like in fluxbox?
<pen> in gnome?
<ASULutzy> Agu10: then yea, I dunno, the sizes of the partitions is really up to you and how much space you actually have to use
<dbugger> olifre: I guess i'll wait for ubuntu 8.4.1... meanwhile, i'll switch back to gutsy
<ASULutzy> Agu10: You don't need a /home partition but a lot of people really like having them
<tritium> pen: naturally
<candyglf> Chousuke: oh well thanks anyways its just weird
<Kermos> Well the advantage of having a separate /home partition is that you can do a OS reinstall or install a different version of ubuntu without affecting your data in /home
<Abatrour> cool, so all i have to do is find the uuid, and then put that in fstab instead of the sdc1
<icecube1234> jrib: im trying whats on the site thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Abatrour yes
<Agu10> I want to install a lot of programs, I have my documents on another disk
<pen> tritium, what do you mean
<olifre> dbugger: Yes, might be a good decision, I would not like to live without 3d (have a nvidia here in my laptop,. works fine).
<Abatrour> the ubuntu developers really need to make ubuntu do that automatically
<tritium> pen: yes, gnome has a workspace switcher
<Agu10> I have 60 GB free to use
<ASULutzy> Agu10: This isn't really a decision we can make for you. It's up to you how much space you want to give Ubuntu
<Abatrour> or else the novice would never figure it out
<Agu10> ok
<Abatrour> i mean even windows 2000 does it, and thats old as hell
<dbugger> anyway, thank you for your patience. Anything I can do for you? :D
<pen> tritium, I mean the one like in fluxbox the slit?
<tritium> pen: I'm unfamiliar with fluxbox
<Jack_Sparrow> Abatrour Was that external drive plugged in during the install
<Agu10> so, i put 20 GB for "/" , 10 GB for "/home" and 2 GB for "swap". is it ok?
<pen> tritium, ok
<olifre> dbugger: Well, my ubuntu runs quite fine :P. I think, I'll now lean back and watch some soccer ^^. Maybe we shall meet again here sometime again ^^.
<pen> is there an Workspace Switcher like in fluxbox slit in gnome?
<ASULutzy> Agu10: How much ram do you have?
<dbugger> good then
<dbugger> in that case im headed to eat :)
<dbugger> bye bye!
<dbugger> and thanky ou agaiN!
<olifre> So, all have a nice evening, bye bye ^^.
<jrib> icecube1234: the reason for your error is the lack of the build-essential package
<tritium> pen: regardless of what slit is like, gnome has a workspace switcher
<olifre> no problem ^^.
<The_racer550> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> Abatrour PICNIC (problem in chair not in computer) oh an keep in mind ubuntu/linux is NOT nor is it trying to be windows so referring to it here is a null argument
<IdleOne> !info osd
<ubottu> Package osd does not exist in hardy
<candyglf> ayone know how to verify direct 3d rendering without using glxinfo?
<Abatrour> no it wasn't plugged in, it shows up fine, i can access it, but rhythmbox yells at me about my music missing cause the drive WAS mounted sdc1, and now its changed
<pen> tritium, I want the one floating on the desktop
<The_racer550> how to install themes on ubuntu
<Abatrour> its just really annoying
<IdleOne> !info ows
<ubottu> ows (source: ows): OSD Woskspace Switcher Applet. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.071011 (hardy), package size 18 kB, installed size 224 kB
<pen> tritium, not only on panel
<icecube1234> jrib: im installing it now :0
<ASULutzy> Agu10: I'd make your swap space at least equal to the amount of ram you have installed. Other than that, sure that looks fine
<Agu10> I have 2 GB ram, and i dont want to suspend my computer
<Kermos> ASU: dunno if that's really still necessary these days
<erisco> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/4573/     I am still experiencing this bug on 8.04. What gives?
<The_racer550> how to install themes on ubuntu
<IdleOne> tritium, ows in universe
<ASULutzy> sure, do 20 for /, 10 for /home, and 2 for swap then, it should work
<Jack_Sparrow> !themes > The_racer550
<Kermos> I mean, I have 4 gigs of RAM...if I have 4 gigs of memory in addition to that paged out to swap
<Agu10> ok
<The_racer550> yes
<Agu10> i will do it, ok?
<Kermos> man, that'd be one scary thought :)
<ASULutzy> Kermos: Do you run any VM's?
<RedLXXXIV> I have a problem that could probably be easily fixed, I just don't know what I'm doing too well right now...
<pen> is there an Workspace Switcher like in fluxbox slit in gnome?
<Jack_Sparrow> The_racer550 See the private message
<Jraphix> hi all, does anyone know how i can get ubuntu to allow me to set my resolution to 1024x768, i just installed it and i cant go over 800x600 - i have a sis 640gx
<Kermos> ASULutzy: One on occasion
<The_racer550> i did
<tritium> IdleOne: cool, please tell pen.
<ASULutzy> Kermos: Running Windows Server 2003 + XP + BackTrack
<The_racer550> what is a bot?
<icecube1234> jrib:  know i get Can't find X libraries error
<IdleOne> pen, look into ows in Synaptic package manager
<IdleOne> don't know how good it is but a simple search brought that up
<icecube1234> jrib: what do i need now?
<pen> IdleOne, ows?
<tritium> The_racer550: an interactive IRC program, rather than a human
<glitsj16> candyglf: i guess the /ver/log/Xorg.0.log will also make reference to that, nice job for sudo cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep 3D
<Jack_Sparrow> The_racer550 Our automated / scripted factoid system
<Kermos> ASULutzy: I'd probably use VM's a lot more if one came out that had full 3D Acceleration support
<The_racer550> ok
<IdleOne> pen, workspace switcher
<The_racer550> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<pen> IdleOne, is there a screeshot for it?
<Jack_Sparrow> !bots
<ubottu> Factoid bots not found
<Jack_Sparrow> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBot
<Agu10> so
<Agu10> can i show you the screen shot?
<RedLXXXIV> I'm trying to get ubuntu Hardy to use the V4L drivers by default for my built in webcam... and so far, no luck.
<RedLXXXIV> any pointers?
<pacaj2am> hello, evereybody, i have problem installing ubuntu on my new machine, when i try to install, it ends with edevd-event[1339]: run_program: '/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit, thigs like acpi=off, noapic, etc doesn't help. how can i solve this problem?
<snmpee> How do I keep XWindows from entering the low-res wizard screen before starting x?
<Jack_Sparrow> RedLXXXIV I never got your response when I asked what make and model of webcam and what distro you are using
<jokoon> whats the code already for the pipe code character ?
<jokoon> I mean the shortcut
<snmpee> Jack_Sparrow: |
<RedLXXXIV> ohhhh, crap, sorry Jack_Sparrow
<Jraphix> anyone know how i can get ubuntu to allow me to set my resolution to 1024x768, i just installed it and i cant go over 800x600 - i have a sis 640gx
<jokoon> the keys I have to push
<elmer> Is there a way to make Handbrake use my whole CPU?
<snmpee> jokoon that depends on your specific brand of keyboard. Mine is shift + \
<jokoon> I have an apple keyboard
<candyglf> glitsj16: (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized <-- thanks :)
<elmer> as of now it's using 50%. I think Handbrake just uses one core, but is there a way to make it use both?
<snmpee> jokoon ever thought of asking in #macos?
<jokoon> snmpee Im using ubuntu right here
<RedLXXXIV> Jack_Sparrow: (I'm using Hardy) LSUSB spits this out:  Bus 002 Device 005: ID 0c45:62c0 Microdia
<glitsj16> candyglf: no problem, a second opinion is not a bad move
<jokoon> Im asking the shortcut to use an ascii char
<Agu10> hey
<gnuskool> g'day
<Agu10> please accept my screenshots
<snmpee> jokoon you can make keyboard shortcuts in ubuntu under preferences
<Agu10> ok?
<pacaj2am> hello, evereybody, i have problem installing ubuntu on my new machine, when i try to install, it ends with edevd-event[1339]: run_program: '/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit, thigs like acpi=off, noapic, etc doesn't help. how can i solve this problem?
<Abatrour> now does this look right for an fstab entry using uuid?
<Abatrour> UUID=78B43343B43302E4 /media/external ntfs-3g force 0 0
<snmpee> jokoon and unless you simply cannot live without it, i would recommend you get a pc keyboard rather than an apple one. the apple keyboard is basically a hack to get it to work.
<candyglf> glitsj16: agreed
<ivan_> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<ivan_> #kde
<jokoon> snmpee its a laptop, someone gave me the combination of keys 15min ago
<snmpee> jokoon so... scroll up to 15 minutes ago
<alan_m> ivan_: are you trying to find the channel for Kubuntu (the kde variant of ubuntu)?
<jokoon> snmpee thanks for your precious help
<snmpee> jokoon: there's no need for your sarcasm because you can't find a key on your keyboard
<Sa[i]nT> Hmm.
<Jraphix> anyone know how i can get ubuntu to allow me to set my resolution to 1024x768, i just installed it and i cant go over 800x600 - i have a sis 640gx
<pradeepbp> i installed the latest version of ubuntu. while using my dsl intenet connection, it is getting disconnected every 5 minutes or so. what could be the reason. someone help me.
<pradeepbp> i installed the latest version of ubuntu. while using my dsl intenet connection, it is getting disconnected every 5 minutes or so. what could be the reason. someone help me.
<IdleOne> pradeepbp, nothing ubuntu is doing would cause that
<pradeepbp> idleone, but he connection is stable with winXP
<IdleOne> yeah strange huh pradeepbp
<askand> I recently installed ubuntu server edition and get this at boot: This kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU: 0:6
<askand> why?
<askand> and how to fix?
<frostburn> askand, what cpu do you have
<pen> IdleOne, ows is not what I want
<pen> IdleOne, I want the one which can be placed on the desktop
<IdleOne> pen, try a quick google search
<askand> ﻿frostburn: intel celeron m
<frostburn> IdleOne, run a constant ping check to your gateway see if it's fine, if it is, do a ping check to a known good address (say yahoo.com or something)
<pradeepbp> anyone having other ideas on my problem?
<IdleOne> frostburn, tell pradeepbp  :)
<pradeepbp> frostburn, please help
<gnuskool> pacaj2am: something similiar here, might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=313649
<frostburn> pradeepbp, run a constant ping check to your gateway see if it's fine, if it is, do a ping check to a known good address (say yahoo.com or something)
<amy_> does anyone have any information about Intel's DX38BT motherboard, and whether it runs/works well under linux?
<ActionParsnip> amy_: intel stuff "usually" works fine
<alan_m> !hardware | amy_
<ubottu> amy_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<frostburn> askand, you may wish to check out this bug report https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/23343
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | amy_
<askand> ﻿frostburn:  thansk i will
<frostburn> amy_, motherboards tend to be os agnostic, even so intel is pretty open on their drivers for everything
<frostburn> your mileage may very for onboard sound
<tritium> vary*
<pen> is there a slit in fluxbox for gnome?
<Pici> pen: A slit?
<pen> Pici, yes
<pen> Pici, it's from fluxbox
<icecube1234> i really need help with this error cant find X libraries when making ./configure
<Agu10> Hey
<Pici> icecube1234: Install the xorg-dev package
<Pici> pen: I'm not sure what that is, perhaps the folks in #fluxbuntu might be able to help
<icecube1234> Pici: thanks
<Agu10> now i am in the installer. How do i select the partitions to use for ubuntu?
<airstrikeivanov> Hello. I do not have sound on my "Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)". What do I have to do to make souind work?
<viking1> iv got grub error22 wtf ?
<Agu10> where it says format???
<Agu10> please help me. it is very important
<Jraphix> anyone know how i can get ubuntu to allow me to set my resolution to 1024x768, i just installed it and i cant go over 800x600 - i have a sis 640gx
<m_newton> how do i scan a file for virus via clam av
<m_newton> !clam
<ubottu> Factoid clam not found
<m_newton> !clamav
<ubottu> Factoid clamav not found
<m_newton> !clam av
<ubottu> Factoid clam av not found
<geekytechguy> is there anything thats like windows media center for vista, for ubuntu, like mythtv?
<m_newton> !find clam
<ubottu> Found: clamassassin, clamav, clamav-base, clamav-daemon, clamav-data (and 15 others)
<glitsj16> pen: if you're looking for a dock, there is awn, cairo-dock, kiba-dock .. is that what you mean by slit ?
<Pici> geekytechguy: mythtv perhaps ?
<m_newton> !find clamav
<ubottu> Found: clamav, clamav-base, clamav-daemon, clamav-data, clamav-dbg (and 10 others)
<pen> glitsj16, I want something on the desktop not on the dock
<geekytechguy> anything else, i don't really like mythtv as much
<pen> glitsj16, borderless window liek that
<m_newton> How do i run Clam av???
<Agu10> So... can you help me???
<Pici> m_newton: clamav is command line based I beleive, you'd need the clamtk package for a graphical client
<frozenknight> Why Does ubuntu seem to download faster than windows? 406Kps vs ~350Kps
<m_newton> Pici, ok
<Almindor> it seems that the transmission package just got broken in amd64 at least
<RedLXXXIV> question, for anyone who can answer this - how can I switch my driver for my webcam to V4L in Ubuntu Hardy?
<Almindor> transmission-common got updated to "ubuntu6" but transmission-gtk still depends on the "ubuntu5" version directly
<Agu10> Hey!!!!!!!!!!
<bobJR> ive got a good question im running kubuntu whats a good ftp server with a gui ?
<m_newton> Pici how do i run clamtk
<glitsj16> pen: ok, thx for clearing that up, you could always install fluxbox i guess, gnome is not carved in stone to run ubuntu
<Agu10> i wont use ubuntu then. no one answers my questions
<Agu10> :@
<ikonia> bobJR: very few sesrvers have a gui
<ikonia> Agu10: what is the problem
<bobJR> do you know of any
<ikonia> Agu10: (it's not wise to try to hold the channel to randsom)
<icecube1234> how to install Qt?
<ikonia> bobJR: no, not of the top of my head
<bobJR> ok thanks
<pen> glitsj16, maybe, but I will miss my wobbly window :\
<ikonia> icecube1234: open synaptic, search for QT and click install
<airstrikeivanov> Why do I have no sound on my "Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)"?
<geekytechguy> ftp server or clinet?
<RedLXXXIV> I'm trying to set V4L as default. When I try to change the driver in, say Kopete for example, it locks up the app
<Agu10> hey, ikonia, i am in the ubuntu installer in the live cd. I have just made the partitions in GPart, and now i have to select them.
<glitsj16> pen: lol, choices choices
<Almindor> anyone else on amd64 with updated sources can confirm this?
<Agu10> How do i do it?
<ikonia> Agu10: click on them ?
<IdleOne> Agu10, nobody forcing you to use Ubuntu and if you dont have enough patience to wait for someone to help you or search for the answer on yourt own in the mean time then poerhaps you should not run ubuntu in the first place
<ikonia> Almindor: what do you want confirming
<pen> glitsj16, why can't compiz run on fluxbox....
<Almindor> ikonia, that transmission packages got broken in latest update
<ikonia> Almindor: working on my laptop
<unclemike> ? sence ment is useing ubuntu repo's...and has the ubuntu-desktop package...wont the ubunti-desktop package..trun it into ubuntu..like the kubuntu-desktop trun ubuntu to kubuntu
<Almindor> ikonia, transmission-common got bumped to "ubuntu6" but the others depend on "ubuntu5"
<Almindor> ikonia, updated today? amd64?
<ikonia> Almindor: yup
<ikonia> Almindor: fully up to date
<Agu10> But i have 3 partitions, ikonia, one for /home, one for / and one for swap
<Almindor> ikonia, can you re-check? I'll check if it's not some 3rd party crap (but I only got wine src)
<Agu10> how do i select them?
<ikonia> Agu10: click them
<Agu10> i can only select one!
<Agu10> i am in partition preparing step
<ikonia> Agu10: you select one, set it's mount point, then select the next one
<glitsj16> pen: no idea, i didn't even know it couldn't
<Almindor> ah got it
<Almindor> hardy-proposed problwem
<Agu10> how do i select its mount point?
<ikonia> Almindor: just seen it in proposed
<viking1> grub error 22 ??
<geekytechguy> bobJR: ftp server or client?
<pen> glitsj16, oh, anyway thx for the answers
<Almindor> ikonia, should I bugrep?
<ikonia> Almindor: well, maybe, or they may have just not updated the deps yet
<Almindor> ic
<waffe> hey guys, im having trouble with a bluetooth headset. i can hear but the mic doesnt seem to work. any ideas?
<m_newton> Pici how do i update clamtk
<airstrikeivanov> Why do I have no sound on my "Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)"?
<Agu10> Do i have to format them, ikonia???
 * Almindor thinks this channel needs to split
<icecube1234> any body can tell me how to install qt4 im getting this error  configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0)
 * Agu10 waits ikonia for an answer :P
<Almindor> icecube1234, install libqt4-dev
<Sun01Tech> airstrikeivanov: how this this start to happen?
<bart__> *afraid to ask a question
<icecube1234> Almindor: thanks
<infinitycircuit> airstrikeivanov, i have an ICH4 bridge with that sound card and no problems here
<airstrikeivanov> Don't know. Sound worked the first time. After a reboot, ever since there's no sound.
<Almindor> icecube1234, it's always missing -dev files for these things, althought not all are packaged
<Almindor> airstrikeivanov, check if you're using ALSA (in the system/preferences/audio)
<geekytechguy> bobJR: try vsftpd, i use that one for my server, but it doesn't have a gui
<Sun01Tech> airstrikeivanov: did you install or change anyting before reboot? any updates?
<Almindor> airstrikeivanov, make sure the outputs are set right (ALSA or ESD if you have it on)
<glitsj16> bart__: what seems to be the trouble ? the worst that can happen is that nobody can help, give it a shot
<bart__> Anyone know how to make dmraid work on hardy?
<airstrikeivanov> says ALSA in the control panel
<airstrikeivanov> But no sound comes out when I hit test
<salah> Hi. Is there any ways to make it possible for two applications to use the sound at once? I have to quit firefox each time I use for example rhythmbox and quit rhythmbox for using sound (flash) in firefox...
<Agu10> ikonia: are you there? Do i have to format the partitions i will use?
<ikonia> Agu10: yes you do
<waffe> salah: yes. first of all are you using pulse?
<Agu10> oh
<Agu10> and the swap one too?
<RedLXXXIV> ugh. I don't want to clean install Gutsy over Hardy.
<Pulseaudio> can anyone help me with pulseaudio? the pulseaudio sound options disappeared from system->preferences->sound/
<Agu10> ikonia: and the swap partition too???
<bart__> I've trying the entire day to make dmraid work, but I keep getting the same error over and over ...
<salah> waffe, no I don't know what that is
<ikonia> Agu10: yes
<airstrikeivanov> I have it set up to use ALSA but still no sound.
<Almindor> salah, yes, depending on situation, in many ways
<Agu10> ikonia: there is not the option to format the swap partition!
<glitsj16> bart__: could it have to do with this bug for dmraid ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/dmraid/+bug/221824 (there's a fix inside)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221824 in dmraid "dmraid 1.0.0.rc14-0ubuntu3 crashes on install" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Almindor> waffe, pulse is broken by design atm
<ikonia> Agu10: it should do it for you
<Eeinn> Is there any way I can get evolution to work with Exchange 2007 without using imap?
<waffe> Almindor: i have it working great at the mo
<Almindor> waffe, best is to uninstall the whole thing, fixed loads of problems for me
<Agu10> ikonia: but i cant select the format input
<salah> Almindor, yes, how do I fix this thing then?
<Agu10> ikonia: is it ok too?
 * Almindor had major trouble with pulse and openal
<waffe> just not bluetooth :)
<ikonia> Agu10: I'm sure it will be fine
<Almindor> salah, well, ALSA by default should provide dmix in the version in hardy, but pulse and/or other apps can still hog the snd card
<airstrikeivanov> Anyone know how to fix my sound? I have an "Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)" and it is set to use ALSA.
<Almindor> salah, for me, flash/normal gnome/vlc/most games play fine together if I use pure ALSA
<salah> should I install dmix?
<Almindor> dmix is already installed
<cxo> Whats wrong with the vim in ubuntu?
<Almindor> it's part of ALSA now
<cxo> it looks like vi, not vim
<Pulseaudio> I have a similar problem where I can't use pulseaudio atm
<Almindor> salah, set your sound to ALSA output in system/preferences/audio
<salah> Almindor, alright, will try
<Pulseaudio> pulseaudio shows "connection refused" when attempting to connect to the device
<Almindor> salah, I also turn off the ESD/pulse server (2nd tab)
<The_racer550> i have instaled a desktop theme but my desktop look`s the same
<airstrikeivanov> Why do I have no sound on my "Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)"?
<Almindor> salah, to be sure I actually uninstalled the whole pulseaudio thing, also make sure you don't have some old/commercial crap which hogs via OSS
<Almindor> airstrikeivanov, too little info
<airstrikeivanov> Well you guys started helping then stopped talking altogether
<airstrikeivanov> I have no idea what else to put down
<Sun01Tech> airstrikeivanov: did you install or change anyting before reboot? any updates?
<airstrikeivanov> Nope
<Killeroid> The_racer550: you need to specifically select the theme to use it
<Almindor> airstrikeivanov, there's a way to see if ALSA or OSS is used by a program, but I forgot the exacts
<salah> Almindor, ok, I have a lot of sound cards here: HDA Intel (Alsa mixer), Realtek ALC268 (OSS Mixer), ALSA PCM on front:0, what should I choose?
<Almindor> airstrikeivanov, it's done via /proc
<Sun01Tech> airstrikeivanov: you said it was working the first time....did you just install hard heron?
<Almindor> salah, use ALSA
<airstrikeivanov> Yeah, it's a fresh install
<askand> How do I transform an ubuntu desktop installation to a serverinstallation? What should I remove?
<ikonia> askand: don't remove anything
<Almindor> airstrikeivanov, run alsamixer and look if there's any [MM] (means muted)
<askand> ﻿ ikonia:  why is that?
<waffe> salah: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<geekytechguy> askand: just do sudo tesksel install lamp-server
<The_racer550> i have download it from freshmeat.net and instal it ,but it does not work
<airstrikeivanov> Almindor: The only thing that's muted is Headphone
<geekytechguy> thats installs the LAMP server files
<salah> waffe, I really hope it fixes the very, very, very disappointing low sound too!
<Almindor> airstrikeivanov, no idea then, sorry
<askand> ﻿ geekytechguy:  ok nice
<pacaj2am> hello
<Sun01Tech> airstrikeivanov: what is the switch set too?
<pacaj2am> i try to install ubuntu on computer with realtek rtl8102el NIC
<airstrikeivanov> geekytechguy: What's the command for that for the E-Mail server on that step?
<airstrikeivanov> geekytechguy: I wasn't able to install that one in the Installer.
<airstrikeivanov> sun01tech: Huh? What switch?
<pacaj2am> i try to install ubuntu on computer with realtek rtl8102el NIC, are they some new drivers for this network card<
<geekytechguy> askand: yah for my webservers  i just did that, it's on the ubuntu wiki i think, the lamp server is just apache php, and mysql, the email server is a different program
<The_racer550> i have download it from freshmeat.net and then instal it ,but it does not work
<The_racer550> (the theme)
<eth01> !freshmeat
<ubottu> Factoid freshmeat not found
<JoCo> hey guys i just installed my graphics drivers, but now it seems that my wireless isnt working - does anyone have a fix?
<pr42> just a quick question... does anyone use the 64bit ver. of Ubuntu?
<eth01> !freshmeat.net
<Sun01Tech> airstrikeivanov: do you have the switch between headphone out and external audio? make sure headphones is unchecked
<ubottu> Factoid freshmeat.net not found
<eth01> pfttt
<rgsteele||work> Hey folks.  I'm running the x86_64 arch, and I believe I'm hitting an issue with an installer that is built against 32 bit libraries.  Is there a default set of 32 bit compat libs, or do I need to know explicitly which libs the binary was compiled against?
<airstrikeivanov> sun01tech; Headphone Jack Sense?
<The_racer550>  what is the problem
<RedLXXXIV> ok, I'm going now. If I work something out, I'll post it on the forum :D cheers all
<geekytechguy> airstrikeivanov: what installer for the lamp server did you use, and the email server is a different package
<Nece228> Does Ubuntu 8.04 is slower than 7.10?
<Sun01Tech> airstrikeivanov: yeah...my computer audio wont work if the headphones under switch is check or front headphone is plugged in
<airstrikeivanov> geekytechguy: I installed the packages myself, with apt-get
<Sa[i]nT> I want to download a bunch of .pdf's off one page, how do I mass download?
<airstrikeivanov> sun01tech: Neither of those are checked/set/true for me.
<Sa[i]nT> I was thinking wget -A .pdf url
<negrodeSP> ola
<Sa[i]nT> But that does'nt work.
<negrodeSP> alguem ai fala portugues??
<geekytechguy> ﻿airstrikeivanov: you have to use: sudo tasksel install lamp-server, not apt-get
<Sun01Tech> airstrikeivanov: you might try removing and then installing the drivers
<airstrikeivanov> sun01tech: What's the command?\
<Sun01Tech> airstrikeivanov: you can do it from the synaptic package manager do a search for your audio driver
<negrodeSP> OLA..ALGUEM FALA PROTUGUES?????????????????
<negrodeSP> OLA..ALGUEM FALA PORTUGUES?????????????????
<Agu10> OLA YO FALO PROTUGUES
<viking1> damnsmallinux anyone familiar with dsl
<icecube1234> Almindor: im still having the same error configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found.
<Agu10> COMO ANDA?
<airstrikeivanov> sun01tech: I don't know the gnome package manager interface....anyone know the apt-get command?
<m_newton> How do i burn .bin files from Linux?????
<csestraub> sudo apt-get install <package>
<Agu10> negrodeSP: yo falo protugues. algum pregunta?
<viking1> what about puppu linux??
<icecube1234> anyone help with this error please configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found.
<Sun01Tech> airstrikeivanov: just go to administartion>synaptic package manager....you can browse and search through it and see what you got installed...just uncheck or check to install and uninstall and click apply
<viking1> Puppy-linux
<csestraub> anyone familiar with the sound issue for internal speakers on a Dell XPS M2010
<geekytechguy> nope, sorry
<amnesia> I can't get IrDA working in Hardy, can someone lend a hand? ifconfig shows the irda0 interface and dmesg shows that the device was found, but irdadump shows no traffic, and I can't copy files with ircp between the laptop and the cell phone
<spideyman> viking1 ive used puppy a little
<m_newton> holla, me gusta comprar un vaso do agua, estoy muy sed.
<Agu10> m_newton: en que idioma hablas, spanglish?
<tritium> !es | m_newton
<ubottu> m_newton: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<tritium> /away/
<airstrikeivanov> sun01tech: Helpful but I have absolutely no idea what I'm even looking for now.
<tritium> m_newton: and glasses of water are not considered on-topic
<Agu10> !in | m_newton
<ubottu> m_newton: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<viking1> kool spidey i can get back to it properly iv installed it on xpro box thats dual booted with ubuntu 7.1
<Agu10> !ar | m_newton
<ubottu> m_newton: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<Agu10> thank you
<spideyman> viking1 ?
<gd1> does anybody know if chipset nForce 430's RAID is compatible with Ubuntu  x64?
<viking1> im suppose i should try a tryboot system.
<Sun01Tech> airstrikeivanov: just look for your sound driver
<m_newton> srry, i had to, my friend forced me, No JOke
<viking1> yep spideymajn
<airstrikeivanov> sun01tech: and what's it called? i cant look for what i don't know
<prana> hi i have some question about ubuntu on root server ... if anyone can help me -> query :)
<spideyman> viking1 you have to edit grub to add another os
<Sun01Tech> airstrikeivanov: didn't you mention the type of sound you had just search for that
<fornax> i just installed ubuntu in vmware, im wonderin whats the deal with the mouse, it will automatically ungrab when leaving the window without even installing vmware tools, does ubuntu already have some vmware support built in or something?
<viking1> kool cause i just got a terra and putting first 100 gig aside for multipull installs
<Dookey971> join #ubuntu-fr
<gd1> nonody knows?
<gd1> *nobody
<Sun01Tech> airstrikeivanov: you said earliar: Why do I have no sound on my "Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)"?
<waffe> jaaaaaaaaaa
<fornax> mmm terra
<gd1> it's critical to m
<waffe> 1:0 Germany Austria
<csestraub> woot
<tritium> waffe: please stay on topic
<waffe> oh come on!
<airstrikeivanov> sun01tech: You keep telling me to look for my drivers but I have no idea what they are called...how can I look for something when I don't know the name?
<joaopinto> fornax, it is the host vmware responsibility to grab/ungrab the mouse, it is not guest related....
<fialar> hi all..got a question about crashdump. I set crashdump=1 in GRUB.. but when I boot up the kernel and it kernel panicks.. I never get the chance to have the dump saved. It never kexecs a recovery kernel.
<viking1> not too sure how to eddit grub to do multipuls thou
<Sun01Tech> airstrikeivanov: you said earliar: Why do I have no sound on my "Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)"?
<airstrikeivanov> I got that much.
<airstrikeivanov> Now will someone actually help me?
<airstrikeivanov> I can't look up drivers that I have no idea about, not even a name.
<leato> joapinto: you should install the guest addons
<Uplink> after i did this update my sound stopped working :(
<geekytechguy> ﻿airstrikeivanov: i have no xp with sound cards, sorry
<DrX> how do you stop Linux from auto-mounting a volume not listed in fstab?
<avis> can anyone suggest a very good sound card for ubuntu hardy?  i was hoping to get something superior to a m-audio revolution.  any ideas ?
<leato> X question: got a 14" mon and the Virtual param in my xorg.conf is peacing me off.. how that thing works?!
<airstrikeivanov> avis: Good luck getting sound help, I've been trying for days and only get the runaround.
<joaopinto> DrX, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=13692
<Uplink> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<perplexed> anyone know how to change the runlevel to 3 in 8.04?
<Sun01Tech> airstrikeivanov: search for alsa driver
<avis> airstrikeivanov, i dont need help i'm looking for a recommendation
<airstrikeivanov> OKAY
<airstrikeivanov> For the third time
<joaopinto> perplexed, that runlevel is not used on Ubuntu...
<airstrikeivanov> Alsa driver comes up with nothing
<airstrikeivanov> But I can't look up my specific driver
<airstrikeivanov> Because NOBODY WILL TELL ME WHAT ITS CALLED
<geekytechguy> google alsa
<perplexed> joaopinto, i dont like ubuntu
<joaopinto> CAPS ! | airstrikeivanov
<tritium> airstrikeivanov: patience, please
<perplexed> no root, no runlevel, *sigh*
<joaopinto> !CAPS | airstrikeivanov
<ubottu> airstrikeivanov: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<geekytechguy> or google for a linux drive of you card
<tritium> perplexed: no root is a good thing.  Only runlevels 1 and 2 are used, as in debian.  These are good things.
<joaopinto> airstrikeivanov, we are volunteer, if no one answers is because no one is able to provide you a better help than done so far
<yoyoma> HOLA!
<leato> anyone knows how the Virtual param in a xorg.conf works?
<Sa[i]nT> I want to use wget to download all the pdf's off a page, how would I do that?
<viking1> get nvidea cards for ubuntu...they work with no fck n around
<joaopinto> Sa[i]nT, please read the wget man page: man wget
<airstrikeivanov> There's a difference between getting no reply, and getting run around for three days when trying to fix a very very common issue.
<Mr_Cool59> can someone help me figure out why i can one get a solid color for a desktop screen and why themes do not fully change
<perplexed> tritium, who wants to keep typing sudo? what if you want to major maintenance, surely you'll want the ability to be logged in as root. especially for expert users. there is no network in runlevel 2 is there?
<yoyoma> Me gusta comer las chicharrones.
<tritium> viking1: language, please
<Sun01Tech> airstrikeivanov: when i search for alsa i find it easy...in the synaptic package manager they list a couple of options
<joaopinto> perplexed, you can always get a root shell with sudo -i
<tritium> perplexed: use "sudo -i" if you don't want to keep using sudo, or entering a password.
<airstrikeivanov> sun01tech: All that comes up are alsa mixers, no drivers. Want a screenshot?
<tritium> perplexed: yes, there is networking in runlevel 2, naturally
<joaopinto> perplexed, yes there is, 2 is the default runlevel
<perplexed> u can get a root shell with sudo su, and then typing passwd also
<fialar> has anyone here successfully used crashdump in Heron to get a kernel panic memory dump?
<yoyoma> Con un refresco y  las papas fritas.
<tritium> perplexed: sudo -i would be the preferred approach
<alan_m> !es | yoyoma
<tritium> yoyoma: stop it
<ubottu> yoyoma: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<glitsj16> Sa[i]nt: you could try wgetting the source, grepping the hrefs to the pdf's and piping those back into wget .. or you could install DownThemAll in firefox and run afilter with one click
<perplexed> simple things such as system halting at rc.local and not even being able to open up network-admin to connect to my network is a problem
<perplexed> it was just working yesterday
<perplexed> not i cant even click on the 'unlock' button
<perplexed> of network-admin
<yoyoma> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tritium> !enter | perplexed
<ubottu> perplexed: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<yoyoma> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<yoyoma> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<yoyoma> !poop
<ubottu> Factoid poop not found
<alan_m> yoyoma: please quit
<perplexed> tripps, sorry
<perplexed> tritium, sorry
<dhiGu> My apt-get keeps saying "gconf-schemas: error: You need at least a file to (un)register." for  deskbar-applet every time I use apt-get
<tritium> perplexed: no problem
<leato> xorg.conf -> Virtual param.. anyone?
<Uplink> after i did this update my sound stopped working :(
<perplexed> tritium, why am i having problems 'hitting unlock' when im opening 'network-admin'.. It enabled me to easily connect to my wireless network yesterday, now i cant even get it going.
<perplexed> i was on ubuntubugday page and saw the bug, but it has no meaningful solution
<Symmetri1> is there a way to optimize ext3 to delete files faster?
<airstrikeivanov> Forget it
<Symmetri1> cause mannnnnnnnn this is taking *forever*
<tritium> perplexed: not sure.
<airstrikeivanov> Windows has no problems, and decent support
<airstrikeivanov> I'll just go back to Windows
 * tritium laughs
<Mr_Cool59> can someone help me figure out why i can one get a solid color for a desktop screen and why themes do not fully change
<perplexed> is the avahi-daemon needed?
<leato> who runs these channels anyway? someone related to Canonical?
<carlisle> I can't load java applets in firefox. I have gcjwebplugin installed. Do I need anything else?
<perplexed> tritium, wanna see the error i get when starting the application?
<alan_m> leato: its canonical supported, but we are all volunteers in here.
<tritium> perplexed: sure, please pastebin it
<alan_m> ]]/
<alan_m> oops, sorry
<leato> alan_m: supported means Canonical employees are online here? (not now specifically)
<perplexed> tritium, http://rafb.net/p/R7TJND20.html   -- keep in mind, dbus is running
<Fishy> if im dual booting with XP do i need to partition first or will install disk do it for me?
<Uplink> after i did this update my sound stopped working :(
<Starnestommy> Fishy: the ubuntu install disc should let you partition the hard disc
<leato> Fishy: use gparted on live ubuntu cd to repartition your hdd, then install winxp, then install ubuntu.. is the easiest way
<snmpee> Is there any way to I can forcibly prevent the low resolution mode xconfig wizard from showing up?
<icecube1234> anybody know why i get his error during  ./configure checking for KDE... configure: error:
<icecube1234> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<icecube1234> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<Uplink> after i did this update my sound stopped working :(
<tritium> perplexed: I understand your nick, then
<prana> hmmm anyone know if there is a way to upgrade ubuntu 6.10 to latest one over shell command (root server)
<alan_m> leato: meaning that canonical approves that we are helping users, not that canonical employees are online in here.
<Fishy> leato: i already have XP installed
<dromer> hmm, wth, mplayer is not playing any video or sound from any of my clips
<leato> alan_m, Fishy: gottcha
<perplexed> tritium, hehe
<snmpee> Uplink i'm not trying to be prejorative so don't take offense, this happened to me: open up ALSAmixerGUI and check to see if the Front volume silder is turned all the way down or muted
<Starnestommy> icecube1234: kdebase-dev and either kdelibs4-dev or kdelibs5-dev are needed
<joaopinto> icecube1234, have you installed the kde dev packages ?
<leato> glitsj16: i did.. tweaked it tons of times.. ubuntuforums seems empty about it
<tritium> perplexed: how are you starting it?
<leato> mmm, lets see that
<Uplink> snmpee, lol i had that problem before too... but i used gnome-alsamixer
<Starnestommy> icecube1234: er, it might just be kde-devel
<snmpee> Uplink same thing, check to make sure
<leato> me too, thx
<icecube1234> Starnestommy:  joaopinto: ill install kde-dev now
<enaner> i need help installing banshee 1.0.0-1ubuntu1~hardy3
<glitsj16> leato: like always with xorg.conf it depends on your card type and driver i suppose, hope it works
<Uplink> snmpee, no mute :(
<JoCo> hey guys i just got a 9600 gt graphics card, but im having trouble installing it i DLed the nvidia driver and installed it but it didnt seem to work
<perplexed> tritium, from the fluxbox menu, i started it from the terminal in that scenario to get the error output
<dromer> can someone help me set up pulseaudio? I'm having an awefull lot of audio-problems atm :/
<snmpee> Uplink: follow this troubleshooter it works 99.9% of the time https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<perplexed> tritium, i also tried starting it with sudo, either way no luck
<Uplink> snmpee, i am and it didnt
<tritium> perplexed: have you tried with gksudo?
<Nostahl> any idea' why stream tunner will not play anything it keeps saying xmms child somethin or other
<leato> glitsj16: was begining to doubt about my card.. being a gf2.. i dont hardy uses a specific driver for each card.. must have installed last ones and you gotta see what happens next
<leato> glitsj16: i dont think*
<snmpee> Uplink really? What were your results of each step? We're not going to be able to assist you without that information.
<enaner> ﻿i need help installing banshee 1.0.0-1ubuntu1~hardy3
<perplexed> tritium, gksudo network-admin?
<Uplink> snewp, some success some failure
<tritium> perplexed: yes
<blackdiamond_> Hi everybody, is there someone that can test if my ftp work correctly?
<glitsj16> leato: yes correct, that's why it's so hard to diagnose
<perplexed> tritium, ** (network-admin:5944): CRITICAL **: Unable to lookup session information for process '5944'
<Uplink> snmpee, i dont need to get the drivers off fresh kernel...
<perplexed> tritium, it opens and hangs with that error msg. i still cant click on the gui buttons
<tritium> perplexed: what is process 5944?
<snmpee> Uplink: "Some success some failure" - are you wanting us to help you or not?
<perplexed> they're faded
<Uplink> snmpee, yes
<snmpee> Uplink did you encounter any error messages on any step? Which steps failed?
<leato> enaner: tried this? https://edge.launchpad.net/~banshee-team/+archive
<perplexed> tritium, network-admin
<tritium> perplexed: not sure.  Does this behavior persist across reboots, or logout/login?
<perplexed> tritium, yes
<perplexed> heh, it was working yesterday
<tritium> sorry, perplexed
<enaner> leato yea i end up here https://edge.launchpad.net/~banshee-team/+archive/+build/633199 and then i duno wat to do
<axisys> 256M is enough to run server ?
<leato> glitsj16: do you know if the @hz part on the resolutions list is mandatory or i can leave it out?
<Uplink> snmpee, im having trouble identifying my sound module
<glitsj16> dromer: had any help yet setting up pulseaudio ? if not, and you have some time to go over a few things .. very welcome to pm me (i use http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900 and http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup to set it up in 8.04)
<tritium> perplexed: good luck.  I need to get going.
<ShdwShinobi> Hello, I'm having issues with ubuntu locking up randomly. What can I look at to see what the problem is?
<snmpee> Uplink I'll be willing to wait all day until you answer the questions I asked.
<perplexed> tritium, later
<perplexed> thanks
<Uplink> snmpee, lol idk :S
<glitsj16> leato: no that's not a must , you can leave that out
<snmpee> Uplink what do you mean you don't know which steps passed and failed? I suspect you didn't actually do the troubleshooter. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<enaner> lkeato i think i got it :)
<enaner> leat*
<enaner> leato*
<leato> enaner: great!
<snmpee> Uplink go back there, do it again and record what the results were.
<Dillizar> where can i find a divx converter?
<leato> enaner: coz my firefox just crashed :P
<Uplink> snmpee, ok im at sudo modprobe
<ShdwShinobi> Does anyone know how to stop random lockups from happening. The wireless doesn't work (but I'm still connected apparently) and sudo commands hang and don't do anything
<enaner> leato: i have hardy on 64 bit ... is this right for me ? =banshee-1_1.0.0-1ubuntu1~hardy3_amd64.deb
<glitsj16> leato: some people even have better results not adding any modelines after the virtual section .. goodluck
<snmpee> Uplink do you know the module name for your sound driver?
<Mr_Cool59> can some one tell me why i am unable to apply themse with ubuntu 8.04
<leato> enaner: should be.. can't tell you it works accordingly.. i run 32.. but i think there should not be a problem
<leato> enaner: if you encounter one, launchpad must have already have a bug reported ;) check that out in that case
<axisys> should I go with alternate cd for 256M ram ?
<enaner> leato: when i open package installer it says .... Error: dependency is not satisfiable : libboo2.0-cil
<ShdwShinobi> leato, could you help me with a problem?
<enaner> what shud i do
<Uplink> snmpee, aplay -l and then i get this card 0: IXP [ATI IXP], device 0: ATI IXP AC97 [ATI IXP AC97]
<leato> glitsj16: tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg already.. but can't get the results i want (it's not that histerical what i want.. a 14" mon on 1024x768@60, i know that works)
<snmpee> Uplink and what about lspci -v (use pastebin)
<FAJALOU> i installed kde on ubuntu, but i don't like it how can i uninstall it,  i tried 'sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop' but all of the kde packages are still there.
<leato> enaner: one thing first.. tried adding those lines in launchpad to your sources.list so you can install banshee from apt/synaptic?
<leato> ShdwShinobi: i hope i can :)
<shawnr34> I just added the wine repository to get the latest version of wine, now i have 28 new updates including kernal and nvidia updates, is this from the wine repository? should i install them?
<joaopinto> FAJALOU, sudo apt-get autoremove doesn't takes care of it ?
<FAJALOU> i'll try that
<Uplink> snmpee, why does this doesnt work?
<Uplink> uplink@HP-Pavilion:~$ lspci -v | pastebinit
<joaopinto> sharp, the wine repository does not provide kernel updates, or at least it is not expected
<snmpee> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<enaner> leato i dunno how to do that ... sorry im a noob :x
<joaopinto> i meant shawnr34
<FAJALOU> joaopinto: no it says there is nothing to uninstall
<ShdwShinobi> Ok, thanks leato. What's happening is my system (8.04) seems to be halfway locking up. If I run a sudo command, it just hangs there and I can't ctrl+c out of it. Same for iwconfig. What log files can I paste to make this easier?
<FAJALOU> joaopinto: maybe sudo apt-get clean?
<Uplink> snmpee, here http://paste.ubuntu.com/20707/
<FAJALOU> joaopinto: still nothing...
<ramboza> hello. How can i run firestarter gui without a password promt? This've been discussed 1000 times but the forum's advices won't work
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<doktoreas> I have connected a usb to com1 adapter to my pc
<Rioting_pacifist> if i supply a bug and patch what are the chances of it getting fixed for 8.10?
<doktoreas> how can I see wich device it is?
<Mr_Cool59> can some one tell me why i am unable to apply themse with ubuntu 8.04
<swirv> What error are you getting Mr_cool59?
<leato> damn firefox in beta state eating up ram -.-
<neurobuntu> Ok the weirdest thing just happened... my control keys stopped working...
<bogey-> !offtopic | leato
<ubottu> leato: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<neurobuntu> I can't figure out what happened or how to get them working again
<swirv> get the RC of firefox... it is worlds better than beta 5
<bogey-> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<leato> swirv: am fiakous :P tomorrow's the big day !
<Mr_Cool59> no error just will not apply a theme, and i only have a solid color for a desktop backgroud
<Uplink> snmpee, here http://paste.ubuntu.com/20707/
<leato> enaner: received my last line about synaptic?
<edwardxp> 8.04 LTS  i just upgraded and there's no Xmms :(
<swirv> if you rt click on the desktop and select change background to you get options for themes?
<darthmarth37|Wk> How do I create a local apt mirror without using apt-mirror?
<EvilDennisR> edwardxp: I think its xmms2 now
<bogey-> !xmms | edwardxp
<ubottu> edwardxp: For the reason why xmms is no longer in the hardy repositories see: http://bugs.debian.org/461309 .  Consider using audacious instead.
<snmpee> Uplink: the module should be modprobe soundcore
<edwardxp> yaH my buddy got it
<snmpee> you could also do an insmod soundcore
<leato> edwardxp: i recommend you Exaile or the native ubuntu player rhythmbox
<edwardxp> Woohooo
<Uplink> snmpee, im confused about which one is
<Mr_Cool59> yes, i click on the theme i want and nothing happens
<snmpee> Uplink what happens when you type insmod soundcore
<Uplink> snmpee, whats soundcore?
<bogey-> !soundcore
<ubottu> Factoid soundcore not found
<bogey-> :(
<snmpee> Uplink whenever you're ready.
<snmpee> Uplink http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-atiixp
<JonathanD> bleh.
<snmpee> you should then type modprobe snd-atiixp ; modprobe snd-pcm-oss ; modprobe snd-mixer-oss ; modprobe snd-seq-oss
<edwardxp> no xmms2 INterface :(
 * eth01 heard a bleh by the infamous JonathanD
<bogey-> !xmms
<ubottu> For the reason why xmms is no longer in the hardy repositories see: http://bugs.debian.org/461309 .  Consider using audacious instead.
<JonathanD> all my resolutions just vanished.
<eth01> ;)
<wiseman> Hay
<neurobuntu> HELP! My control key isn't working anymore... its almost like cntl got mapped to something else, I've tried plugging in a new keyboard and using synergyc from another computer and control doesn't work. whenever I press control the text area where I'm typing get DE-SELECTED
<leato> edwardxp: http://www.exaile.org/downloads ;)
<neurobuntu> HELP!
<wiseman> I need some help
<JonathanD> and I'm stuck at 1024
<eth01> !ask > neurobuntu
<Uplink> snmpee, what do u need from it?
<drthodt> :O
<drthodt> ubuntu has some nice merchandise
<drthodt> shopping spree!
<eth01> i hope that was sarcasm
<doktoreas> from lsusb how can I see wich /dev/ is used by a certain device?
<wiseman> I cannot get Cheese and Mplayer to work properly.  When I record with cheese, it refuses to play back and mplayer crashes, now i cannot even close Cheese.  What the hell?
<edwardxp> there can be only one...
<edwardxp> xmms :(
<Uplink> snmpee, i get a result... so i dont need to recompile kernel :|
<EvilDennisR> edwardxp: There are plenty of other far better players than xmms..
<leato> edwardxp: http://www.exaile.org/downloads :))
<gnomefreak> leato: its in the repos
<Starnestommy> edwardxp: audacious is very good if you want something like xmms
<wiseman> I have ubuntu 8.04.16 with Xfce and I have yet to have it work once.
<leato> gnomefreak: f***
<leato> :(
<wiseman> I'm quite a noob, so go easy, but any help would be appreciated!
<edwardxp> you don't understand
<edwardxp> that define linux in my viewing
<ramboza> how to put someone's nickname into the text field here in IRC?
<edwardxp> with no xmms, there can be no linux :( for me
<bogey-> xfce is tricky to get working , because it is made for older things
<gnomefreak> ramboza: type their name
<bogey-> !offtopic | edwardxp
<ubottu> edwardxp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<EvilDennisR> edwardxp: apt-get install xmms2
<gnomefreak> ramboza: example ram<tab> what you want to say
<rohan> i cleaned up my old kernels, but noticed that there are many directories in /lib/modules still having kernel revision -16, -17, -18. they all have -386, -generic, -server, -rt directories. however, the latest update to kernel, -19, has only the -generic directory in /lib/modules. is it a problem?
<edwardxp> i did that EvilDennisR ; and gxmms2
<rohan> can someone please cross check with their system and tell me?
<gnomefreak> rohan: no
<ramboza> gnomefreak, thanks
<EvilDennisR> edwardxp: You can always download the old xmms source and compile it by hand.
<edwardxp> but i would like the older one, its' cool i'll try to get it to work.. thanks
<gnomefreak> ramboza: np
<edwardxp> i will
<bogey-> edwardxp you already know why its not in ubuntu!
<bogey-> please go to #ubuntu-offtopic for random chatter
<rohan> gnomefreak: ok, and why the sudden change? why did the old kernels have those many directories, and -19 doesn't?
<espen> I am trying to setup a nfs share between a nslu2 running deb and an hardy client. the nslu2 has 5 hdd's mounted in mnt and all premissions is 755. I can see the directories where they are mounted from my client, but they are all empty....any ideas?
<EvilDennisR> wiseman: whats wrong with xfce
<gnomefreak> rohan: not sure
<Uplink> snmpee, :/
<rohan> gnomefreak: but it was the same for you too?
<wiseman> Nothing is particularly wrong with Xfce.  I just cannot get cheese to play nice.  It doesn't work in Gnome either.
<wiseman> EvilDennisR:
<stu> can someone help me with a freenx problem - here is the output from /var/log/messages http://pastebin.com/m515105c2
<gnomefreak> rohan: they have been fixing the kernels in Hardy but im not sure the details
<swirv> There is nothing wrong with XFCE4
<gnomefreak> rohan: this box isnt running Hardy
<EvilDennisR> wiseman: Ah.. I dunno then. Never used cheese
<terry85> buenas yo utilizo xubuntu 8.04 soy nuevo en esto
<rohan> gnomefreak: ok, thanks :)
<terry85> y tengo un problema
<gnomefreak> rohan: i will check this week. send me an email to gnomefreak@ubuntu.com and remind me
<wiseman> EvilDennisR: thanks anyway
<terry85> alguien me alyuda
<bogey-> !english | terry85
<ubottu> terry85: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<leato> terry85: join #ubuntu-es
<terry85> ==??
<swirv> I know of a few people using xfce on ubuntu with no problems.. however the ubuntu experiance is best on GNOME
<gnomefreak> terry85: /j #ubuntu-es
<wiseman> Just this new laptop comes with a webcam and I'd like to use it.
<wiseman> swirv: it doesn't work on gnome either.
<wiseman> swirv: works fine in vista though....
<terry85> ok thanxs
<swirv> What does not work in gome?
<wiseman> Cheese
<swirv> I may have missed your question.
<rohan> gnomefreak: sure
<wiseman> so far I really like xfce.  It's like dropping a big block v8 in a miata.
<rohan> gnomefreak: i should send now?
<leato> wiseman: if you liked xfce, you'll love enlightenment
<gnomefreak> wiseman: Windows buys licenses from comapnys to get drivers for <hardware> that is why it costs so much, it is impossible to compare Linux with Windows
<bogey-> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<gnomefreak> rohan: send in a few hours
<leato> !enlightenment
<wiseman> In short:  When I record a video in cheese, swirv, it will not allow me to play it.  I try to play it, mplayer launches and crashes, then cheese hangs and will not even close.
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<bogey-> !offtopic | leato
<ubottu> leato: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gnomefreak> rohan: go ahead send it now ill save it
<rohan> gnomefreak: ok ;)
<wiseman> gnomefreak: the webcam works fine.  I can see myself and everything.  i was just saying it's clearly not a hardware issue
<SymbianDJ> any1 know bout Xorg around here as to why there are 2 processes always running, one dependant on the other
<gnomefreak> bogey-: is there a reason that you sent !offtopic to leato ?
<leato> ubottu: E runs well on ubuntu! it's just another option :( isnt that the idea? multiple options?
<ubottu> leato: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<swirv> How was leato offtopic?
<leato> :P
<gnomefreak> wiseman: most issues are caused by drivers (depending on the drivers used)
<leato> swirv: got me
<jon_high9000> shawnr34: hi. can you show me the (repository) link in private? i am not certain if doing it out in the open will get you into trouble or no.
<bogey-> gnomefreak: because as the offtopic shows we are here to support people, not chat about things we like i think?
<neurobuntu> So i guess my ALT keys aren't working either, I've pulled up xev and neither key presse register like it should
<gnomefreak> leato: please dont play with the bot in this channel. join #ubuntu-bots if you want to play with it
<blizzkid> lo all. Is there a way to connect to see what's happening on tty1 (irssi running there) from gnome?
<leato> gnomefreak: my bad, sorry
<wiseman> gnomefreak: a driver issue will prevent me from even being able to close a program?
<Simulous> Hey
<gnomefreak> bogey-: i only saw him play with bot. sorry if i missed something
<wiseman> gnomefreak: I cannot even close cheese.  it won't die.  the video is getting in there, it just refuses to do anything productive once it's recorded.
<swirv> blizzkid hit CTRL+ALT+F1
<gnomefreak> wiseman: yes if it loops due to code in driver
<wiseman> gnomefreak: ok, how can I kill it?
<rohan> gnomefreak: sent :)
<SymbianDJ> hi all.. any1 knows as to why there are 2 Xorg processes always running, one dependant on the other ?
<Choicefresh> I'm trying to install Paint-Mono, but neither method i use works
<blizzkid> swirv: duhu, obviously I meant without switching to it
<fadi> heey
<bogey-> gnomefreak: im just trying to help in a polite way
<swirv> then CTL+ALT+F7 to get back to X
<leato> gnomefreak: i recommended Enlightenment andthe thing blame it on me :S.. there should not be an !enlightenment available if it's offtopic, right?
<swirv> ahh.. well that I am not sure...hehe
<gnomefreak> wiseman: ctrl+c or look in ps aux for PID and kill -9 PID#
<hellues> hey
<gaten> in sshd_config, the option "RSAAuthentication" (among others) applies to protocol v1 only, so if im force v2 only, the entry is completely unnecessary correct?
<hellues> i mam using ubuntu 8.04
<wiseman> gnomefreak: I believe I mentioned I was a n00b.  what the hell is ps aux for PID etc
<hellues> how can i take mutimedia package like w32codecs libdvdcss etc.
<wiseman> ctrl+c does nothing
<wiseman> right click > close does nothing
<gnomefreak> leato: did someone ask about it? we use #ubuntu-offtopic for apps is better than app.
<bogey-> wiseman: ps aux << shows all running processes
<leato> wiseman: ps lists all the current processes, aux makes the list show you the processes IDs and such
<fadi> I wanna a program that i can edit a C program and compile it (without terminal)
<fadi> is some body can help me
<fadi> ?
<rohan> fadi: use anjuta.
<bogey-> wiseman: in that list is a pid and it is a number. You do a Kill -9 PID_NUMBER and it will stop that Xorg process
<geekytechguy> fadi: whats you problem, i missed it
<salmonella_tomat> or eclipse
<Choicefresh> sorry i accidedntally parted
<slayton> help My CTRL and ALT keys stopped working, I can CNTL+ALT+Backspace to kill X, I can use CNTRL at the login screen but after I login the keys don't work!
<fadi> a have a kdevelop but i can't compile it
<leato> gnomefreak: someone said he likes xfce.. but ok, ill cut it off, sorry
<gnomefreak> wiseman: ps aux lists running processes and the 2nd collum lists the PID number (atleast i think its 2nd one. the PID # refers to what number the Ubuntu gave to that process
<fadi> can i compile it from it generally ?
<bogey-> slayton: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75197
<geekytechguy> idk, soory
<geekytechguy> sorry*
<rohan> fadi: yes
<fadi> rohan> can i compile also
<fadi> ?
<Choicefresh> So how do I install Paint Mono?
<bogey-> slayton: change keyboard layout to your country, probably US Keyboard
<hellues> no
<hellues> repo
<hellues> how can i find repo
<wiseman> hey thanks, that killed it
<bogey-> wiseman: you are welcome
<gnomefreak> wiseman: if you look in there (type ps aux) in terminal and look for cheese? or whatever app it is that isnt closing and it should have a number on the line example number is 6192
<fadi> rohan>  how can i compile a program that i wrote in Kdevelop?
<slayton> bogey- Ok I'll try that, but I've been using my current install for weeks
<slayton> bogey- and the problem just started
<wiseman> but still, I'm having issues.  I paid for this webcam and I'd like to be able to use it.
<rohan> Choicefresh: http://code.google.com/p/paint-mono/wiki/PortingStrategy see at the bottom
<leato> wiseman: ps ax | grep APPNAME ;)
<Choicefresh> rohan: i tried that
<rohan> fadi: is it just a single C file?
<gnomefreak> wiseman: line will look something like 1000      5371  0.0  1.3   6168  3460 pts/1    Ss   16:24   0:00 bash  only not bash but cheese
<rohan> Choicefresh: where is it failing?
<Choicefresh> but when i type paintdotnet in the shell it says there is no such command
<wiseman> gnomefreak: I already killed it
<fadi> yes
<gnomefreak> wiseman: ok
<fadi> rohan yes
<wiseman> gnomefreak: thanks for the help.  I was getting concerned
<maynard> hi... i have installed a program with synaptic but i can't find it... how can i do?
<rohan> fadi: i don't remember, but i think there is a "Compile" function in the "Build" menu or so
<Choicefresh> the other method i tried was sudo apt-get install paint-mono, but it depends on mono-tools-locales which is not installable
<wiseman> gnomefreak: when it crashes, there's a bug report thing and it tells me to look in /docs/html but I don't know where the hell that is
<leato> maynard: remember the name of it? type it in a terminal and see what happens (you can always use tab key to search commands)
<fadi> rohan look
<gnomefreak> wiseman: there are other ways to kill processes some processes you wouldnt want to use kill -9 instead you may want to use killall cheese or whatever apps it is
<bpmarkham> hey everyone i like winamp alot so whats the best music player to go with (doesn't necessarily have to look like winamp)
<softdrink> Anyone have any luck using an external monitor on a MacBook Pro with Hardy?
<Mr0815> hi folks, i got a tiny little problem: when i'm playing a game in fullscreen mode, sometimes it just switches to window mode and i can use neither mouse nor keyboard
<fadi> i was download a anjuta
<rohan> Choicefresh: which repository are you using, that has paint-mono package?
<serwou> Hello the chan
<maynard> leato: thanks
<fadi> so how can i compile it here ?
<gnomefreak> wiseman: give me a sec ill look for exact path if i have it
<leato> maynard: np :)
<slayton> bogey: so I reset the keyboard configuration to us and the cntrl key is still acting funny
<chuy_max> hi, I'm learning openGL and I'm using ubuntu, I want to download glut, but I don't know which package should I get, there is libglut3-dev and freeglut3-dev, any ideas?
<Choicefresh> rohan: not sure...i added it when i was searching google for how to install paint-mono
<bogey-> slayton: gib me a min to look something up
<Choicefresh> let me check, what's the file that lists repositories?
<gnomefreak> wiseman: in a terminal type locate /doc/html it should show you
<rohan> Choicefresh: /etc/apt/sources.lst
<fadi> rohan>
<wiseman> gnomefreak: no such file or directory
<serwou> I wanted to remove the proprietary ATI driver from my current laptop and reinstall it, after some bad manipulation, my Xorg.conf is broken, I'm stuck in low resolution but fglrx is loaded :-/ Anyone could help me out
<SymbianDJ> hi all.. any1 knows as to why there are 2 Xorg processes always running, one dependant on the other
<rohan> fadi: ok, since i'm not using it myself, i can't help you :( but i'm sure that it can compile and execute single C files, i've done it myself.
<Choicefresh> i think it's this one
<Choicefresh> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/xmlich02/ubuntu hardy main
<bogey-> slayton: System>preferences>keyboard, go to the "layout options" tab, select "alt/win key behavior" and check the "alt and meta are on the alt keys
<fadi> rohan ok
<wiseman> gnomefreak: Let me walk you through what happens,maybe you can figure out what it's doing and how to rectify.  I record the video, i stop recording.  everything looks fine.  the video appears at the bottom of the screen
<maynard> leato: xfe works but texlive no...
<SymbianDJ> <serwou> did you try ubuntu's restore at boot up ?
<wiseman> gnomefreak: then I doubleclick it and it fires up mplayer.  mplayer gives me an error saying "error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device
<gnomefreak> wiseman: yeah me neither maybe try find doc/html or look in ~/.cheese  that is home dir. you can either if in GUI go to view and check show hidden files since the ~/. means hidden (dot means hidden ~/ means home
<serwou> no, the second grub option SymbianDJ ?
<SymbianDJ> yes that's right.
<gnomefreak> wiseman: you dont have all drivers you need for video playback it sounds liuke
<gnomefreak> like
<maynard> leato: no... tex works too
<tiax> Hi, I want to synch evolution with an syncml server on the internet. Which program would I use?
<slayton> bogey- then do I logout/login?
<wiseman> gnomefreak: I hit ok.  it gives me another error saying Mplayer interrupted by signal 11 in module init_audio_codec
<SymbianDJ> serwou: there is an option to fix the X from there.
<slayton> or should the effect be immediate
<bogey-> slayton: yes
<bogey-> slayton: you should have to logout and log back in, the keys are user specific
<da91> can someone tell me how to update from 5.** to 8.04?
<gnomefreak> wiseman: your missing codecs is the most common reason why it would send a interupt signal to app.
<leato> maynard: found the app you installed? terminal throws any error?
<da91> can someone tell me how to update from 5.** to 8.04? without cd's?
<wiseman> gnomefreak: mplayer crashed by bad usage of cpu/fpu/RAM recompile MPlayer with --enable-debug and make "gdb" backtrace and disassembly.  details in DOCS/HTML/en/bugreports_what.html#bugreports_crash
<gnomefreak> !video | wiseman please look at these links to find the codecs you need
<ubottu> wiseman please look at these links to find the codecs you need: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<leato> da91: you got a long road ahead *-*
<leato> da91: can't you download and burn?
<maynard> leato: no errors but i want a link on the desktop
<da91> yes, but its not reconising the disks :(
<serwou> SymbianDJ : I haven't see it. Rescue mode from grub or from a livecd ?
<slayton> bogey- that fixed it thanks, do you have any idea why they would just stop working all of a sudden? I mean I've been using them like that for months
<da91> ive spent around 5 days getting it to work but they dont
<leato> da91: i'd research on that first
<gnomefreak> wiseman: that path should exist use locate <exact path name incuding caps if caps are shown)
<SymbianDJ> serwou: rescue mode from GRUB
<Choicefresh> rohan: any idea why i can't run paint mono?
<da91> so i downloaded the old one i had, is there any way to do it?
<serwou> ok, thanks SymbianDJ
<Mr_Cool59> can some one tell me why i am unable to apply themse with ubuntu 8.04
<leato> da91: :(.. then google sth like: ubuntu upgrade from X to Y
<gnomefreak> this cant be good :(
<rohan> Choicefresh: hang on
<da91> thanks leato
<EvilDennisR> Mr_Cool59: What theme are you trying to install? Do you have a link for said theme?
<SymbianDJ> serwou: it might disable fglrx for now. but then you would be able to just download it again.. the restore will use MESA
<gnomefreak> wiseman: give me a few minutes it looks like OO.o just broke alot of updates here
<leato> da91: hope it works for ya
<serwou> cool SymbianDJ : I didn't know about that
<Trae> Anyone know of any hardware that does what Synergy does?  (technical issues why Synergy isn't working just right)
<SymbianDJ> serwou: i have the same problems with my ATI
<Mr_Cool59> these themes are local, it just wont let me apply them
<wiseman> gnomefreak: the directory doesn't exist, unless theres supposed to be something in front of that DOCS bit
<stu> anyone managed to get freenx working on hardy ???
<rohan> Choicefresh: sorry, no.
<rohan> Choicefresh: what package did paint-mono need?
<slayton> Trae, are you talking about a KVM>
<slayton> ?
<Trae> slayton, sort of...
<Choicefresh> rohan: mono-tools-locales
<bigdman> yo scriblej
<serwou> Well SymbianDJ : I suspect the ATI driver to crash my computer (recent toshiba satellite A210 laptop) Anyone heard about that before ?
<Trae> slayton, synergy is a software kvm of sorts.  I'd like to get something that works just like Synergy does (just move mouse across to side to switch desktops -- instead of pressing button like traditional kvm)
<slayton> Trae- I use synergy
<leato> maynard: ln -s PATH_TO_APP /home/USER/Desktop/LINK_NAME
<NET||abuse> Hi guys, quick question on using tar with the -X switch, i do "tar zcfX backup.tar.gz excludes.txt ./web/project" but i want to exclude files by extension such as flv, mp3, mpeg, mp3 and a few others, I'm not sure how to corectly write the excludes.txt file to do this
<Trae> slayton, hop in #synergy for a sec if you don't mind
<SymbianDJ> serwou: fglx has been working fine once configured correctly for me.. i got an older fujitsu with ATI 9700
<serwou> ok
<NET||abuse> the problem being that i do want to backup the /project/flvs/ directory and the xml files it contains, but not the flv files themselves?
<serwou> so, BRB, thanks the help, gonna try to rescue mode
<slayton> bogey- so I loged out and loged back in and I still have the problem
<maynard> leato: but i don't know the path
<serwou> CU the chan
<NET||abuse> Does anyone have a clue how to write the exclude pattern file to do this?
<gnomefreak> wiseman: not that im aware of maybe it will make it once you compile it with the --enable-debug but you dont want to do that if you can avoid it. Please file a bug report at bugs.launchpad.net on Mplayer with the errors you get and version of mplayer version of ubuntu and what arch you are using by giving the output of uname -a onto the bug report. this way the people that need to look at it will be subscribed and more helpful with more info
<gnomefreak> give
<leato> maynard: U could search for the package name on synaptic and see it's properties.. will tell you where all it's files are.. just look for the line that says sth like /usr/bin/APPNAME, that has to be its path
<rohan> Choicefresh: i think some other ppa repo might provide it
<maynard> leato: ok... thanks again
<leato> maynard: if you can just run the app from a terminal.. that IS its path.. that's for sure
<leato> maynard: np
<redxcf> can we put virtuall ram in ubuntu 8.04 lts?
<Choicefresh> rohan: like what
<rohan> Choicefresh: hang on for a bit
<Ward1983> how can i restart alsa?
<Ward1983> i dont have sound in firefox...
<hahafaha> Hi there. I have a strange problem with gdm. When logging in, no matter how correct my username/password is, it will restart X and show me the prompt again. After that, it behaves normally, logging in if I type in the information correctly, and otherwise saying "Wrong password, please try again".
<ventusignis> Is there a way to use .ISO's if one does not have any extra writable CD's left?
<jrib> !iso | ventusignis
<ubottu> ventusignis: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Ward1983> ventusignis, you could mount them :)
<SymbianDJ> this might sound stupid, but I'm unable to find any option to disable irc notifications about who quite the room and who joined.. on the channel I'm sure mIRC had it..
<matsdb> !xmms
<ubottu> For the reason why xmms is no longer in the hardy repositories see: http://bugs.debian.org/461309 .  Consider using audacious instead.
<rohan_> 02:28 < rohan> Choicefresh: tell it to install ignoring dependencies.
<matsdb> xmms <3
<Ward1983> no flash sound - any known issues?
 * ventusignis didn't know that it was possible to mount images.
<TuniX12> Ward1983: are you playing something else?
<DrX> GNOME seems to be automounting volumes not in fstab -- how can I stop this behavior?
<rohan> Choicefresh: that's particularly risky, but i think it should work
<Ward1983> TuniX12, nope not that im aware of at least
<SymbianDJ> this might sound stupid, but I'm unable to find any option to disable irc notifications about who quite the room and who joined.. on the channel I'm sure mIRC had it..
<matsdb> how to totally remove totem?
<rohan> Choicefresh: are you around?
<orudie> for some reason after restart ubuntu 8.04 server mysql server fails to start
<SymbianDJ> using pidgin
<leato> DrX: how are you sure about that?
<EvilDennisR> DrX: what is it mounting
<EvilDennisR> if you say removable devices you get a -- in karma
<slayton> bogey- you still here?
<TuniX12> Ward1983: and the sound works under another mutlimedia client?
<al__> *ever since i installed 8.04, my desktop doesn't show any icons, and i can't right click on it
<orudie> anyone ?
<orudie> for some reason after restart ubuntu 8.04 server mysql server fails to start
<leato> DrX: there's no other way but fstab that can mount devs on boot (that i know of)
<Ward1983> TuniX12, yes totem for instance works fine
<bogey-> slayton: yeah but im at work so im in and out, did that not work?
<al__> only the first user logged on the computer has it :/
<al__> any ideas ?
<EvilDennisR> orudie: Check /var/logs for more info
<EvilDennisR> s/logs/log\//
<orudie> EvilDennisR those are empty
<EvilDennisR> orudie: no they're not
<EvilDennisR> orudie: Look harder
<SymbianDJ> HELP with with fglrx - two Xorg processes running - one dependant on the other
<Aw0L> does ubuntu need a separate boot partition?
<bogey-> !leytouch | slayton
<ubottu> Factoid leytouch not found
<bogey-> !keytouch | slayton
<ubottu> slayton: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<TuniX12> Ward1983: totem uses ALSA server but flash uses OSS so you should close other multimedia client before playng flash
<serwou> SymbianDJ: THANKS : xorg fixed from the rescue mode
<jpw27_> is there any easy way to undo upgrades?  because I just upgraded some packages and it majorly broke some things
<SymbianDJ> Aw0L: no it doesn't it can be installed onto the vista drive
<Ward1983> TuniX12, OSS doesnt work here :(
<Ward1983> TuniX12, i duno why, i use optical SPDIF and it seems to be hard to setup for me
<slayton> bogey- it worked, but I ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg it screwed up my video card so I restored my xorg.conf and then reset the settings like you said in keyboard and it didn't work
<Ward1983> in OSS
<SymbianDJ> serwou: great.. but i think you would be using MESA - so no 3D for compiz incase u use it
<Aw0L> SymbianDJ, vista drive? so...for a manual partition all I need is a root partition and a swap correct?
<TuniX12> Ward1983: cause oss cant access the sound device
<EvilDennisR> Aw0L: correct
<Ward1983> TuniX12, how can i solve that?
<SymbianDJ> Aw0L: i don't know how the vista thing works .  havent tried it myself but if otherwise yes
<orudie> EvilDennisR i'm in /var/log/ which file should i check ?
<Aw0L> EvilDennisR, Thanks
<serwou> SymbianDJ: you are right, this allow me to see if the laptop is still unstable without ATI driver
<EvilDennisR> Aw0L: If you're installing ubuntu onto a drive that already has an existing OS on it, you will need to resize said drive into two partitions
<Ward1983> TuniX12, i meant OSS in general doesnt work here
<EvilDennisR> orudie: grep mysql /var/log/*
<wiseman> ok I reinstalled mplayer and cheese as well as redownloaded the restricted formats dealy and a few other things.  cheese seems to be playing nice now, but I'm getting no sound in my videos.  any ideas?
<TuniX12> Ward1983: go to sound manager and choose alsa with oss emulation or something like this i'm not under ubuntu now
<Aw0L> EvilDennisR, thanks - just want to make sure I don't need a separate boot - I'll install other OS's later
<orudie> EvilDennisR that pruduced a lot of output, not sure what to look at
<SymbianDJ> ﻿EvilDennisR: do you really need to create another partition ? cause HArdy has an option to install itslef even when you are using vista
<wiseman> Tested with sound recorder, That doesn't record any sound either.
<EvilDennisR> SymbianDJ: Yes, that resizes the existing partition and creats another
<EvilDennisR> orudie: Check dmesg and syslog then
<lufis> Has anyone had any luck with moto4lin on ubuntu with new motorola razrs?
<EvilDennisR> orudie: and make sure mysql-server is in rc2.d `ls /etc/rc2.d|grep -i mysql`
<Aw0L> and...not everyone uses vista....
<Ward1983> TuniX12, i can only select real OSS and now OSS seems to work with totem, not with flash
<SymbianDJ> ﻿EvilDennisR: I was thinking it is actually possible to run it on Vista using some virtual machine..
<jpw27_> is there any easy way to batch undo upgrades?  because I just upgraded some packages and it majorly broke some things
<jedimind> does anyone here run ubuntu on a dell xps 1530 series laptop ?
<EvilDennisR> SymbianDJ: a virtual machine is a virtual machine, regardless of what the virtual machine is running on
<Aw0L> EvilDennisR, perhaps you know - when you set a root password, I believe there's a file to edit so that gui stuff requiring admin privileges requires root pw instead of user...?
<enaner> how do i hookup my blackberry with my ubuntu??
<SymbianDJ> serwou: you still have to install fglx right ?
<EvilDennisR> Aw0L: I think it uses gksu instead of gksudo.. I'm not sure how to change the default to use gksu (which requires a root passwd)
<TuniX12> Ward1983: do u use hardy?
<Jared555> hey, is it better to go with the i386 or amd64 release on newer hardware? (last time I tried 64 it was a complete pain to use)
<geekytechguy> hey guys, i just installed kibadock, but when i start it, it doesn't show up
<Aw0L> EvilDennisR, okay, I'll do some hunting when I come to that point then - thanks
<serwou> yes SymbianDJ , I will do it later, in a week or 2. I suspect the ATI driver to freeze my PC time to time
<geekytechguy> any thoughts?
<porpoise> My system randomly "hangs" but the mouse pointer continues to work - how do I start with trying to diagnose this?
<wiseman> bbl
<EvilDennisR> Aw0L: run gksu-properties
<EvilDennisR> Aw0L: (I just remembered =)
<TuniX12> Ward1983: i still think that oss cant access the sound device can u reboot
<orudie> EvilDennisR http://paste.ubuntu.com/20711/
<EvilDennisR> Aw0L: authentication mode should be set to su
<slayton> bogey- so I ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it works again, only I can't enable desktop effects (even to normal) I have the nvidia quadro 140 in my laptop.  I really don't want all the crazy compiz stuff just the normal effects....
<slayton> bogey- so I'm a little confused about what is going on...
<Ward1983> TuniX12, well ubuntu crashes on me several times a day so im getting used to rebooting anyway
<Aw0L> EvilDennisR, actually I was asking for kde :) I did it once before by editing a file, but can't recall what it was
<EvilDennisR> orudie: mysql fails to start every time you reboot
<Ward1983> TuniX12, thanx for the help anyway,, i hope its fixed after a reboot
<EvilDennisR> Aw0L: I have no idea then. I don't use kde, its icky..
<Aw0L> something ksudo something probably
<EvilDennisR> yeah
<DrX> How do you stop Gnome from automounting internal drive partitions but still automount external USB drives?
<EvilDennisR> sounds kdeish
<TuniX12> Ward1983: you should know why it crashes check the system logs
<Ward1983> TuniX12, it crashes for no apperant reason
<Aw0L> thanks anyway!
<EvilDennisR> DrX: whats in /etc/fstab
<Ward1983> TuniX12, its just ubuntu
<EvilDennisR> DrX: I believe gnome just displays what is actually mounted
<EvilDennisR> but I'm not certain..
<Ward1983> TuniX12, (which is why i switch to debian as soon as i have the time to format)
<TuniX12> Ward1983: check the logs to see what's the problem
<Ward1983> TuniX12, brb ill reboot first
<TuniX12> Ward1983: ok
<Ward1983> TuniX12, erm its happening right now lol
<orudie> EvilDennisR im checking the things you told me not sure what to look for
<Ward1983> TuniX12, i cant even click the reboot / shutdown button in the upper right corner lol
<EvilDennisR> orudie: mysql fails to start every time you reboot
<Next1_> The new updates broke my virtualBox how can I fix it?
<Ward1983> i can access a terminal still though
<EvilDennisR> ?
<Ward1983> TuniX12, well what should i do? gnome appears to be crashing
<orudie> EvilDennisR yeah, this wasnt like that before
<Ward1983> TuniX12, and i can still access a terminal and irc
<TuniX12> Ward1983: reload x server alt-ctl-backspace
<Ward1983> (allready had the terminal open)
<slayton> OK I think i've figured out a little more about what is going on... when I disable desktop effects my control key starts working but when I have them set to normal my control key stops working....
<orudie> EvilDennisR not sure what i did to make it stop working
<Ward1983> TuniX12, wont work, tried that before
<ajhtiredwolf> anyone know how to setup an ftp using gproftpd?
<orudie> EvilDennisR dont actaully remmember changing anything , it just stopped working
<TuniX12> Ward1983: you have a serious problem out there!!
<Ward1983> TuniX12, duh
<Ward1983> lol
<Ward1983> TuniX12, but up till now nobody was able to help me resolve it
<bloodrock> Ward1983, did the crashing start after you added a program?
<TuniX12> killall in terminal
<Ward1983> bloodrock, no lol, i would have noticed
<EvilDennisR> orudie: try looking in syslog message or dmesg in /var/log/
<Ward1983> TuniX12, ok
<EvilDennisR> orudie: I have no idea why its doing it. We're trying to determine what the output is when its starting up
<Ward1983> TuniX12, terminqls qre dead now
<Ward1983> TuniX12, they dont react to my typing, no text appears
<outfile> test
<Ward1983> TuniX12, xchat is all thats left now :D
<TuniX12> Ward1983: you have this problem usually?
<mib_l3zpxe> Hi there, I quite a noob to Linux. I'm running Live CD 7.10 Ubuntu. I'm trying to get to work my Maxtor External network drive. From "Places -> Browse network" I couldn't find it.
<Ward1983> TuniX12, yep quite a lot, my system is not to be trusted anymore since it started
<TuniX12> Ward1983: you have this problem usually?
<Ward1983> TuniX12, which is EXTREMELY frustrating btw
<orudie> EvilDennisR which output do you want me to show you ?
<frogmeat> hi all
<EvilDennisR> mib_l3zpxe: I'm guessing the network drive serves its files via samba ?
<EvilDennisR> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<EvilDennisR> orudie: search for mysql in those files I suggested
<Ward1983> TuniX12, yep quite a lot, my system is not to be trusted anymore since it started
<Ward1983> TuniX12, which is EXTREMELY frustrating btw
<EvilDennisR> orudie: See if theres any error messages or anything
<TuniX12> Ward1983: can u describe your hardware? mother card chipset CPU it seems like hardware issue
<adude> can resizing partitions mess up programs?
<TimMatrix> anyone know how to stop someone pinging my Ubuntu 8.04?
<Ward1983> TuniX12, erm it has allways worked perfect before so hardware would be weird
<EvilDennisR> mib_l3zpxe: Try installing samba support and see if you can browse that drive then
<DrX> EvilDennisR: the automounted partitions are NOT in fstab
<Next1_> The new update broke my virtualBox. VBirtualBox says I don't have VirtualBox kernel module installed. how can I fix it?
<TuniX12> Ward1983: sure you have VIA??
<porpoise> Which log files should I look at to find out why my system periodically freezes, but the mouse pointer continues to work?
<frogmeat> I need to start a program and have it so it does not access my sound card (it's a game that seems to act poorly with my mplayer even when I turn it's sound turned off ingame setting)  Do I just add -nosound to the launcher?
<mib_l3zpxe> right... this is getting quite a bit over my head... worked like a charm with either windows or mac...
<Ward1983> TuniX12, a coreduo on a asus pb deluxe, 4x1GB DDR2, ...
<EvilDennisR> DrX: So what are these other partitions? Like another os or something ?
<Ward1983> TuniX12, no its a intel chipset
<EvilDennisR> DrX: Did you try selecting them right click -> unmount ?
<jokoon> Hello, it seems firefox doesn't know to open files with the correct program, (I switched from gnome to xfce), even 'open containing folder pops up a window asking what program to use ... what can I do ?
<joaopinto> frogmeat, only if the game binary supports such option...
<ramboza> has anybody solved the firestarter's GUI issue? How to run it without a password promt? adding it to the sudoers won't work
<TuniX12> Ward1983: very strange
<rohan> ubuntu and debian popcon are separate? ubuntu popcon doesn't contribute/report to debian anymore?
<Ward1983> TuniX12, indeed
<frogmeat> joaopinto: I run it through WINE
<EvilDennisR> jokoon: specify what program you want it to use, then check remember this
<TuniX12> Ward1983: but i still supect your hardware
<TimMatrix> does anyone know anything about iptables?
<Ward1983> TuniX12, well gonna HAVE to reboot now onyl xchat works
<Ward1983> TuniX12, its not my hardware windows runs poerfectly fine
<askand> Hello, now I really need som help with my LoadCycle issue :( I have a value higher than 1000000 and it keeps getting higher every second.... sudo hdparm -B 254 wont simply work :(
<TuniX12> Ward1983: linux is not hardware tolerant as Windows
<jokoon> EvilDennisR yes but also the application manager in firefox have any entry in it, its painful to set all file type...
<frogmeat> joaopinto: the two programs are obviously trying to access the soundcard and conflicting, I kinda know what is wrong, but I do not know how to fix it, any ideas?
<Ward1983> TuniX12, still it has allways worked fine, my hardware is fine lol
<Ward1983> TuniX12, brb
<Gun_Smoke> ramboza, iptables are a root process right?
<adude> how do i completely remove a program?
<joaopinto> frogmeat, that is a very common issue reported on hardy... :(
<ramboza> Gun_Smoke, yep
<TuniX12> Ward1983: ok
<EvilDennisR> jokoon: hmm, not sure.. You could move/nuke your .mozilla/firefox/${profile}/ directory, and see if firefox fixes itself with apps when its restarted
<orudie> EvilDennisR is there a way to search text in those files containing mysql , like a command ?
<joaopinto> adude, depends on how you have it installed, if it was from the Add/remove, just go to there and remove
<EvilDennisR> jokoon: Is this firefox from a package, or firefox you downloaded from mozilla.org ?
<Ward1983> TuniX12, omfg lol it doesnt even respond to the power button anymore... gonna have to hold it...
<Gun_Smoke> ramboza, And firestarter is just a GUI front end for iptables right?
<DrX> EvilDennisR: one is NTFS for another OS, the other is ext3 but I don't want it automounting
<EvilDennisR> orudie: grep mysql filename
<EvilDennisR> orudie: or grep -i (ignore case)
<Ward1983> TuniX12, cant even properly shutdown my damn system :(
<jokoon> EvilDennisR from the synaptic, I tried reinstall too
<frogmeat> joaopinto: I think i am using 8.something now
<TimMatrix>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         
<slayton> I don't know what happend. I think I'm just going to do a clean reinstall
 * Ward1983 resets
<EvilDennisR> DrX: I'm not sure man..
<TuniX12> Ward1983: even power off does not respond?
<frogmeat> joaopinto: do you know of a way to fix i t?
<TimMatrix> ramboza: Tried Firestarter but it crashed
<EvilDennisR> DrX: google ?
<TuniX12> timmatrix you use hardy?
<ramboza> Gun_Smoke, definitely
<TimMatrix> Gun_Smoke: you have problem with Firestarter?
<TimMatrix> TuniX12: yes, Ubuntu 8.04
<Gun_Smoke> TimMatrix, No,
<ramboza> TimMatrix, i have :)
<Gun_Smoke> ramboza, So you would have to enter pwd to launch it.
<Gun_Smoke> errrr edit settings.
<TuniX12> TimMatrix: there is ufw and it GUI gufw
<malkav> by the way, nvidia has caused so many problems with various linux distributions, #nvidia is now dedicated to nvidia linux issues
<TimMatrix> TuniX12: ufw? gufw?  Are these programs I should load from Synaptic?
<ramboza> Gun_Smoke, no chance avoiding?
<Gun_Smoke> ramboza, No, and you only need to run it once.. Just because you don't see the icon in the tray doesn't mean it's not working.. It should start at boot.
<TuniX12> TimMatrix: ufw is included by default and then you can intall it's GUI
<adude> when i try to save a picture in gimp it crashes gimp.
<TuniX12> TimMatrix:  take a look  http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/06/introducing-gufw-uncomplicated-firewall.html
<EvilDennisR> adude: #gimp
<TimMatrix> TuniX12: ah, just looked it up and yes it's default (ufw), but the gufw isn't.
<TimMatrix> TuniX12: Could not find it on Synaptic?
<ramboza> Gun_Smoke, it is. But i'd like to monitor network activities all the time...
<HardDisk> adude, run gimp in terminal and do the same procedure, look at the error message that comes up
<TuniX12> TimMatrix:  take a look  http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/06/introducing-gufw-uncomplicated-firewall.html
<uzair> hi all, needed some help with file recovery from a linux box. i wanted make an image of the drive first (so that if i mess something up, i have a backup), but the only issue i'm running into is that some imaging tools will ignore blank spaces. now i'm trying to do file recovery, so i'll need that particular space wouldn't i?
<TuniX12> TimMatrix:  the GUI is a seprate project
<HardDisk> adude, also rm your .gimp-2.2 or .gimp-2.4 and try again
<joaopinto> uzair, use partimage, it is a good imaging app
<EvilDennisR> uzair: man dd
<EvilDennisR> uzair: dd is the program you'd want to use for that
<EvilDennisR> uzair: Just make sure you're not trying to dd an image of a drive onto the same drive
<orudie> EvilDennisR mysql.err and mysql.log are empty
<joaopinto> erm, dd will write unused space, which will just waste your backup space and take much longer
<orudie> EvilDennisR dmesg contains on mysql or MySQL text
<adude> here is the error it gave   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/20715/
<joaopinto> partimage is much smarter, also supports several options like volumes spanning and compression
<EvilDennisR> adude: is it leaving a core file ?
<TimMatrix> TuniX12: thanks. Loaded Gufw
<zloog> Hey Ubuntu users!
<EvilDennisR> !hi | zloog
<ubottu> zloog: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<TuniX12> TimMatrix:  http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/search/label/Firewall
<TimMatrix> TuniX12: now trying to figure out what to do with these features
<EvilDennisR> orudie: Is mysql checked if you look in system -> administration -> services ?
<TuniX12> TimMatrix:  its very simple indeed
<adude> EvilDennisR: what exactly do you mean by a core file.
<threexk> Is it normal for something to disappear completely when you put it in Trash?
<EvilDennisR> adude: When a program crashes it will leave debug and crash information in a file called `core'
<elmer> Has anybody been able to transfer videos to a Zen Vision: M in Ubuntu?
<EvilDennisR> adude: Is there a core file in the directory you ran gimp in ?
<TuniX12> and for security check this  http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/search/label/Privacy%20And%20Security
<Datz> Hi, "mount.ntfs-3g" is using alot of cpu...100% between the two that are running simultaneously.  Is somthing wrong?
<danfg> what do i install to have the GET command available?
<TimMatrix> TuniX12: okay, got that up and running.  so how do I stop remote computers pinging me?
<Datz> danfg, ssh I believe
<jrib> danfg: libwww-perl  you can use packages.ubuntu.com to figure that out
<InvalidEncoding> Whenever I try to save a file with a japanese filename(for example from firefox) it says "Invalid Encoding" if it's an ext3 partition and it gives me an error if it's on an ntfs partition
<leito__> quit
<thoeger> Goodmorning - I was wondering if there is a Linux game around similar to Aargon Deluxe?
<elmer> Has anybody been able to transfer videos to a Zen Vision: M in Ubuntu?
<TuniX12> TimMatrix:  i'm not under Ubuntu but there is an option for stealth mode
<Datz> Hi, "mount.ntfs-3g" (process)  is using alot of cpu...100% between the two that are running simultaneously.  Is somthing wrong?
<threexk> when I move things to Trash they are deleted.  Does anyone know why this might happen?
<TuniX12> TimMatrix:  and check this  too http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/search/label/Privacy%20And%20Security
<EvilDennisR> threexk: check your preferences in nautilus
<adude> OK gimp works when i start up in a command line from the home directory
<threexk> EvilDennisR: I did.  "Include a Delete command that bypasses Trash" is unchecked, and "Ask before emptying the Trash or deleting files" is checked
<threexk> EvilDennisR: actually I see all my files in ~/.Trash.. I just don't see them in Nautilus when I browse Trash
<TimMatrix> TuniX12: Hey, thanks for the cool website, Ubuntu Unleashed.  That's interesting stuff in there.  Have bookmarked it. :)
<EvilDennisR> threexk: Are you sure its deleting them or moving them to ~/.Trash/ ?
<elmer> Has anybody been able to transfer videos to a Zen Vision: M in Ubuntu?
<Some_Person> How do I reconfigure GRUB? When I boot, I get a grub prompt, but I can boot by using commands.
<EvilDennisR> threexk: Well if they're in .Trash/ then its working correctly =)
<Some_Person> The problem is the root partition used to be sda6 and now its sda5
<maconga> i know this is totally non ubuntu,but has anyone lost msn ???
<threexk> EvilDennisR: It seems to be moving them to .Trash, so not deleting them.  But I should be able to see the files in Nautilus though, no?
<TuniX12> yes http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com is an awesome site
<thoeger> Is there a  Linux game around similar to Aargon Deluxe?
<EvilDennisR> threexk: Yes?
<danfg> Datz, jrib: thanks u guys
<thoeger> maconga, me too
<c_lisp> threexk yes
<Some_Person> !GRUB
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<EvilDennisR> maconga: Yes, msn is fscked
<c_lisp> .Trash
<JacquiOh> maconga, yeah msn is down here too
<The_guest> why?
<tayfun> msn dosnt work right now
<tayfun> is it by everybody
<uzair> EvilDennisR: sorry, got a phone call, went afk. as far as dd is concerned, i saw that, but the only thing is, it's like an 80gig hd, which means i'll need another hd with atleast 80gig free to copy the whole hdd to it right??
<The_guest> just sudden, msn over the world gets crappy..  weird
<threexk> EvilDennisR, c_lisp: I think in the past it's shown a full-wastepaper-basket icon when stuff is in Trash...
<Jack_Sparrow> Some_Person are you running livecd now?
<tayfun> whats happend with msn
<threexk> EvilDennisR: didn't you used to develop Gaim?
<tayfun> i cant get online
<vicdone> selam
<tayfun> selam
<starcraftian> gtalk!
<tayfun> vicdone
<EvilDennisR> threexk: Yes. And I still develop for Pidgin
<InvalidEncoding> Whenever I try to save a file with a japanese filename(for example from firefox) it says "Invalid Encoding" if it's an ext3 partition and it gives me an error if it's on an ntfs partition. Anyone know how I can fix this?
<arooni> i have a PDF document that i need to electronically sign (by pasting in a jpeg of my signature).... how would i go about doing this (running ubuntu hardy)?
<joaopinto> tayfun, yes, it's an msn network issue
<maconga> The_guest: I have hard that the mircosoft and the FBI are looking for illigal images of children....
<tayfun> ok
<c_lisp> threexk you can just configure natiuls to show it
<maconga> have heard*
<c_lisp> in gconf-editor
<starcraftian> EvilDennisR: r U a Pidgin devlpr for real?
<jrib> maconga: we like to keep this channel dedicated to ubuntu support only since it is so busy.  Mind moving your discussion over to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<The_guest> maconga:  and therefore they are fuckin' msn?
<uzair> EvilDennisR?
<askand> ﻿Hello, now I really need som help with my "LoadCycle"-ubuntu-kills-harddrives-issue :( I have a value higher than 1000000 and it keeps getting higher every second.... sudo hdparm -B 254 wont simply work :(
<uzair> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tayfun> hey joapinto can u tell me if there is a imesh or bearshare for ubuntu to get download?
<EvilDennisR> starcraftian: Pidgin -> Help -> About -> Crazy Patch Writers -> EvilDennisR
<maconga> jrib: sorry.
<EvilDennisR> uzair: Yes?
<TuniX12> tayfun:  windows servers are down
<uzair> EvilDennisR: sorry, got a phone call, went afk. as far as dd is concerned, i saw that, but the only thing is, it's like an 80gig hd, which means i'll need another hd with atleast 80gig free to copy the whole hdd to it right??
<joaopinto> tayfun, I am not familiar with such software
<c_lisp> in gconf-editor -> app -> nautilus -> check trash visibale
<tayfun> ok thanks anyway
<EvilDennisR> uzair: Correct.
<tayfun> hahahaha now my msn workin
<joaopinto> uzair, you should use partimage instead of dd
<uzair> problem is i don't really have that kind of space, any alternatives?
<tayfun> hey people msn workin again
<TuniX12> tayfun you still use this bullshit
<uzair> joaopinto: will it work if i try to recover a deleted file?
<EvilDennisR> uzair: not really..
<joaopinto> !ot | tayfun
<ubottu> tayfun: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rudyy> hi
<TuniX12> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<EvilDennisR> !hi | rudyy
<ubottu> rudyy: please see above
<Jack_Sparrow> TuniX12 Please watch the language
<Datz> Hi, "mount.ntfs-3g" is using alot of cpu...100% between the two that are running simultaneously.  Is somthing wrong?
<starcraftian> lol.. then answer me sth.. what's the real aim of the project? coz, honestly, me and my pals don't see real advance since a long time :S (no offense please, despite of my words)
<joaopinto> uzair, if you restore the image, yes, the same way you woul need to recover from a dd image
<TuniX12> Jack_Sparrow:  are you M$ employee?
<Some_Person> Please help me. I get a grub prompt on boot. I can boot by typing the right commands, but how do I fix the problem? Please help me.
<starcraftian> am sure handling all those protocols must be a bitch, though
<Jack_Sparrow> TuniX12 No. and please stay on topic
<EvilDennisR> Some_Person: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<threexk> c_lisp: trash_icon_visible is already set...
<EvilDennisR> starcraftian: Were you talking to me ?
<threexk> c_lisp: the trash icon is there.. it just won't fill up with trash, and when I drag things to it they disappear
<uzair> joaopinto: so i can't image the hdd (w/ the deleted files) and mount it in linux and try to run file recovery from there? i _have_ to restore it?
<starcraftian> EvilDennisR: yes
<threexk> it's like Nautilus can't see .Trash
<c_lisp> threexk you can also right click and add a trashcan to panel
<c_lisp> becauses .Trash is invisble
<threexk> OK, let me try re-adding the trash can
<joaopinto> uzair, erm, deleted files, you mean you want to recoved deleted files from an hd image ?
<jrib> threexk: what version of ubuntu?
<c_lisp> type ctrl+h
<uzair> yes
<c_lisp> to see hidden files
<joaopinto> uzair, what type of files ystem is it ?
<uzair> ntfs
<joaopinto> uzair, ok, I didn't understood your original problem, on your case you are better server with dd and a same size disk
<joaopinto> served
<threexk> jrib: 7.10
<uzair> hmm
<joaopinto> because you want a raw copy of the disk
<EvilDennisR> joaopinto: Thats what I already suggested
<uzair> joaopinto: is there a way to save the image on a remote disk?
<joaopinto> EvilDennisR, sorry, I didn't understood the issue from the beginning
<tayfun> hey people i got this cube effect on my desktop that cube has 4 sides but on the cube and under the cube i aint got no side i just have some pictures how can i change those pictures pls help me ???
<EvilDennisR> uzair: Yeah, just specify the output file
<Agu10> hey
<EvilDennisR> uzair: dd if=/dev/input_file of=/dev/output_file
<EvilDennisR> !hi | Agu10
<ubottu> Agu10: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<uzair> okay, cool, will give it a try. thanks....while we're on the topic though, any good file recovery tools you can recommend to use in linux?
<threexk> c_lisp: Hidden files are checked in Nautilus, but I still don't see anything in Trash
<tayfun> pls help me
<tayfun> i need help
<elmer> Has anybody been able to transfer videos to a Zen Vision: M in Ubuntu?
<c_lisp> it should be in your home folder threexk
<tayfun> how can i change the pictures what i have on and under my desktop 4 sides cube
<tayfun> ???
<Agu10> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Agu10> !hello
<tayfun> :(
<threexk> c_lisp: ~/.Trash is visible, and all the files are there.  However if I click on the icon on the desktop, I see no files
<EvilDennisR> Agu10: Congratulations, its a bot. Ask your question..
<alan_m> !msgthebot | Agu10
<ubottu> Agu10: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<uzair> EvilDennisR and joaopinto thank you very much for your help guys
<threexk> c_lisp: and the Trash icon never changes to the full-trash-can icon
<Jack_Sparrow> tayfun /join #compiz
<mindframe-> my 'enable wireless' checkbox is greyed out in the network manager applet.  how can i control this?
<tayfun> ok jack and then ??
<alan_m> tayfun, then ask your question there.
<EvilDennisR> mindframe-: Do you have a wireless controler in your machine ?
<kamashadi> tayfun: have u tried using complix config?
<Jack_Sparrow> tayfun they have a tutorial and they know all sorts of neat compiz tricks
<matsdb> anyone gotten fish for irssi to compile on ubuntu without any problems?
<tayfun> oo ok
<tayfun> thanks u so much
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<joaopinto> matsdb, why don't keep with the ubuntu packages ?
<tayfun> i will try now
<tayfun> thanks a lot
<tayfun> u guys are the best
<matsdb> because its not in the repositories
<joaopinto> math_b, yes they are both, make sure you have universe enabled
<tayfun> i swear i m so happy i can ask everytime when i need a answer here
<tayfun> thats so crazy
<tayfun> i love it
<joaopinto> !enter | tayfun
<mindframe-> EvilDennisR, uh yes
<ubottu> tayfun: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tayfun> ok o k
<matsdb> joaopinto, im not meaning that fish.. i mean the encryption-plugin from fish.sekure.us
<kamashadi> tayfun: no problem , just remember to ask everyty u have a question
<tayfun> i just wanna say thanks and say how great this room is
<joaopinto> math_b, ah, ops, sorry
<matsdb> ;p
<radmin> aew
<radmin> galera
<joaopinto> math_b, what error do you get when compiling ?
<radmin> \o
<TuniX12> :p
<VilasBoas> Hy  i need to give permissions to a desktop user to change time and date with out given him administrater priveleges
<VilasBoas> the System>adminstration>autorization isn't working
<joaopinto> !pt | radmin
<ubottu> radmin: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<radmin> kkkkkkkkkkká
<matsdb> !fish
<ubottu> Factoid fish not found
<zloog> !lunix
<ubottu> Factoid lunix not found
<EvilDennisR> VilasBoas: Why do they need to change the data and time ?
<threexk> c_lisp: I found a good thread on this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-applets/+bug/34247
<TuniX12> EvilDennisR:  good question :p
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 34247 in gnome-applets "Trash always empty." [Medium,Confirmed]
<threexk> c_lisp: will try rebooting and see if the problem goes away
<VilasBoas> ﻿EvilDennisR: to contorne a sofware needed
<orudie> EvilDennisR sorry it took me a while to get back, about mysql problem, i dont have gui
<EvilDennisR> VilasBoas: You mean expired software ?
<TuniX12> VilasBoas:  itdoes NOT work :p
<matsdb> oh well, guess i gotta use fish with xchat then ;p
<matsdb> been googling for days
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i convert a .3gp to .avi or mpg ?
<pacaj2am> Mr_Bad_News use mplayer
<zloog> !monad
<ubottu> Factoid monad not found
<pacaj2am> Mr_Bad_News or mencoder
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i convert it ?
<nuno_nunes> HI PPL
<matsdb> !mencoder
<ubottu> Factoid mencoder not found
<brandon|work> anyone in here use an IR remote with there computer?
<threexk> c_lisp, EvilDennisR: rebooting fixed the Trash icon problem
<brandon|work> their*
<Mr_Bad_News> mplayer doesnt work
<EvilDennisR> threexk: I had a feeling that would do it
<pacaj2am> http://en.linuxreviews.org/HOWTO_Convert_video_files
<teamz> hi
<zloog> !hi | teamz
<ubottu> teamz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<teamz> does ubuntu have remote desktop by default ?
<VilasBoas> ﻿EvilDennisR: no that user needs to change the date so that that the billing software gives the date that he whantś to the billing document
<teamz> I've rented a seedbox with ubuntu but I can only access it thru ssh atm :(
<joaopinto> VilasBoas, that is usually illegal, data tampering :P
<joaopinto> teamz, and isn't that enough ?
<EvilDennisR> VilasBoas: Yeah
<brandon|work> teams, sudo apt-get install x11vnc is what I use
<brandon|work> no one uses an IR remote in here?
<Az> teamz - has vnc server by default and vnc & rdp clients
<teamz> so if I install ubuntu locally I should be able to access the box easily ?
<TuniX12> VilasBoas: simply delete the config file
<VilasBoas> joaopinto: no that is not iligal
<pacaj2am> http://www.penguin.cz/~utx/amr
<zloog> teamz: you can also try something like ssh -X user@ip xterm to launch programs
<Cyndrework> okay, am I the only one thats getting a login error when I try and goto http://hotmail.com with firefox?  Works fine in ie 6
<joaopinto> teamz, erm, ssh is all you need for a server
<pacaj2am> use this library http://www.penguin.cz/~utx/amr
<teamz> k I will try to set it up
<helix_> hi, i need help using SCI?
<EvilDennisR> Cyndrework: ...use gmail, hotmail is horrible.
<helix_> SCIM
<TuniX12> joaopinto: not illegal in some countries :p
<orudie> i've been on this problem for the second day now, cant get mysql server to start
<orudie> can anyone help ?
<pacaj2am> i have one simple question, how can i update ubuntu machine, which isn't connected to internet?
<Some_Person> Now I'm having smegging uspash problems, its there for a little while, then disappears, and the text appears instead
<pacaj2am> i nedd newer kernel
<VilasBoas> Tunix12: why should i delete the conf file??
<Cyndrework> EvilDennisR: Not asking for a sake of free email - just curious
<joaopinto> orudie, have you checked the mysql logs ?
<TuniX12> VilasBoas:  to reset the software
<orudie> joaopinto they are empty
<EvilDennisR> Some_Person: Yeah, you gotta tell grub to use the splash
<Some_Person> well it does use it
<TuniX12> VilasBoas:  search in home directory its a hideen file
<Some_Person> but then it goes away and the text appears
<Starnestommy> orudie: try running sudo mysqld
<teamz> joaopinto, ie: I have installed deluge-torrent but I want to access it thru the web. Is it possible to enable this thru ssh ???
<joaopinto> orudie, please check /var/log/daemon.log
<TuniX12> VilasBoas:  this tip work for me :D
<teamz> because I need to activate the webui plugin but with command line I don't even know if I can do that
<joaopinto> teamz, I am not sure deluge provides a web interface
<TheOther_> Hi, how do I get LUKS with cryptsetup to read a keyfile on boot?  I've seen use of a boot parameter which can specify the path from a specific device and even sector, but it doesn't do anything
<joaopinto> if it does, yes its possible, if it does not, it is not
<EvilDennisR> Some_Person: apt-get install startupmanager
<BobSapp> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<helix_> how do i add Korean to the ubuntu keyboard manager, SCIM is just too abstract...
<EvilDennisR> Some_Person: (The easy way to fix that)
<VilasBoas> i only whant to give a user permition to change the date when e whant's
<visik7> anyone using epiphany ?
<DrX> How do you unfreeze a GUI that halts on gray or black screen w/o desktop at startup?
<Some_Person> EvilDennisR: its already smegging checked!
<orudie> Starnestommy didnt work
<Az> teamz, you can vnc into your current session using the bundled vnc server and client
<TuniX12> VilasBoas: change it yourself since it affect the whole system not the user's space
<teamz> joaopinto, then if I can't have remote desktop there must be a config file todo this right ?
<EvilDennisR> Some_Person: uncheck it, exit, reload, check it, see if that fixes it =)
<DrX> (the pointer moves but there's nothing else)
<Starnestommy> orudie: did it give you any errors?
<teamz> Az, any idea if I can use VNC from windows to ubuntu ?
<andresj> hello. is there a way to redirect all requests to a specific address to another one? My problem is that I constantly set up domains that point to my public ip, which from my computer shows my router configuration page, but from outside shows my own computer.
<TheOther_> anybody have any experience w/ cryptsetup luks??
<Az> yes very easily, but i would only use this as the beginning step
<teamz> because it is not safe ?
<orudie> joaopinto http://paste.ubuntu.com/20719/
<Az> unencrypted vnc connection
<alan_m> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Az> system > preferences > remote desktop
<Az> enable, then use a vnc client to dial in
<TheOther_> where can I find a more specific room on security?
<joaopinto> orudie, it seems your db is corrupted
<Starnestommy> TheOther_: maybe ##security
<Abatrour> if i install the kdesktop environment in ubuntu, would i get the latest one, plasma or whatever its called?
<TheOther_> ok, dumb question thanks
<orudie> joaopinto you gotta be kidding me what do you mean i havent done anything
<Mr_Bad_News> there is no help file on how to convert .3gp
<rogue780> has anyone here ever set up ubuntu virtual servers with virtual box or know how to do it?
<TuniX12> Mr_Bad_News: maybe mencoder
<orudie> anyone ?
<Mr_Bad_News> i couldnt find anything tuna
<Mr_Bad_News> TuniX12
<|ns|nR8> yes rogue780
<rogue780> |ns|nR8, do you know of a walkthrough that could help me?
<|ns|nR8> you dont need a walk thru
<|ns|nR8> have you installed the program ?
<|ns|nR8> after you install it...you must install the appropriate kernel module
<TuniX12> Mr_Bad_News:  check this site http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/search/label/Video%20Editing
<|ns|nR8> what kernel version you using ?
<joaopinto> Mr_Bad_News, .3gp is not supported because it requires a codec which is illegal in some countries, so it is disabled on most ubuntu utilities
<joaopinto> Mr_Bad_News, well, check medibuntu, I am not sure they provide alternative packages with such support enabled
<chuy_max> Mr_Bad_News, did you try ffmpeg?
<TuniX12> joaopinto: stop talking about illegal  we are not americans and its very legal outside the USA
<Mr_Bad_News> yes
<Abatrour> Mr_Bad_News, I think VLC plays 3gp
<TuniX12> Mr_Bad_News:  check this site http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/search/label/Video%20Editing
<Mr_Bad_News> i dont need to play it
<Mr_Bad_News> i need to upload it
<Abatrour> Mr_Bad_News, it plays them for me anyways in windows, havn't tried ubuntu yet
<Agu10> How can i configure my 2 screens?
<Abatrour> oh
<chuy_max> Mr_Bad_News, and what happened?
<Mr_Bad_News> not supported
<TuniX12> Mr_Bad_News:  install the codecs first like in windwos :p
<chuy_max> Mr_Bad_News, according to this website it is supported: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/17079 (its in spanish though)
<kappaccino> my windows guest(virtualbox) doesn't seem to want to connect to \\vboxsvr\Desktop share... what is wrong? cmd prompt is returning "The network name cannot be found.?
<Trae> When I run: strace synergys -c synergy.conf  I get this:  Process 23304 detached  I'm trying to see what happens when I do some stuff and need to be able to see the active strace
<chuy_max> uh
<l_r> hello
<joaopinto> TuniX12, please don't be dumb, I said it was illegal in some countries, not everywhere, and for this case, those apps were built with it disabled, so it is irrelevant if  it is legal on your country or not
<TuniX12> l_r: hello
<Ramzi> have anyone tried to install ubuntu 8.04 on virtual pc?
<TuniX12> joaopinto:  it's illegal in the USA only not in europe not in africa not in the entire world
<l_r> i just notice my home dir permissions are r-x for others. is this normal with ubuntu-desktop? i created a second new user and i could see the files in the homedir of the first user
<EvilDennisR> Ramzi: I installed a FAI'd machine on a virtual machine
<EvilDennisR> Ramzi: So, yes, people have been able to do that
<joaopinto> TuniX12, I am european, so I am completely aware of the problem, again please re-read my answer !!!
<EvilDennisR> l_r: chmod 700 ~/
<|ns|nR8> yes Ramzi
<Ramzi> I've been having some problems
<TuniX12> joaopinto:  and the FBI wont investigate if he use legal or illegal codecs!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<l_r> EvilDennisR, i know thanks. i only want to know if this is the default for ubuntu and why
<Some_Person> I need help with grub/usplash. When I boot, I see usplash for a little while, but then it gets replaced with text.
<EvilDennisR> l_r: no idea why its default..
<Agu10> my 2 screens show the same thing. how can i configure it????????
<EvilDennisR> Some_Person: Didn't you use the startupmanager like I suggested ?
<l_r> strange..
<Starnestommy> TuniX12: it's still illegal
<TheOther_> can anyone explain what is happening in this bootloader line?  Specifically I'm trying to figure out how to make luks access "cryptkey"
<TheOther_> kernel /vmlinuz26 root=/dev/hda3 ro vga=791 cryptkey=/dev/usbstick1:vfat:/secretkey
<TuniX12> Starnestommy:  i use it
<Some_Person> EvilDennisR: didnt work
<hwilde> is there a way to cancel a reboot request ?
<joaopinto> TuniX12, this is not a legal advice channel, please keep on topic, I just wanted to inform that it is not support for legal reasons, the subject is over
<Ramzi> im getting an error that says something like this: "An unrecoverable processor error has been encountered"
<EvilDennisR> Some_Person: kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-18-generic root=UUID=94b1fbcd-df6d-4394-b1b8-03a5276b7f80 ro quiet splash
<EvilDennisR> Some_Person: in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Agu10> :@
<Some_Person> EvilDennisR: the line is "kernel		/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda5 ro quiet splash"
<Some_Person> EvilDennisR: why doesn't it work
<TuniX12> joaopinto:  thanks for your precious advice so people return back to windwos and install a'legal' codecs pack for free
<joaopinto> !ot | TuniX12
<ubottu> TuniX12: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<EvilDennisR> Some_Person: I dunno, wha'd you do!
<orudie> i've been on this problem for the second day now, cant get mysql server to start
<Some_Person> EvilDennisR: i had major partition problems which i fixed
<joaopinto> orudie, do you have backups for your database ?
<orudie> joaopinto no
<Some_Person> EvilDennisR: everything is fine now, except for that smegging usplash
<joaopinto> orudie, well, try to run mysqlcheck manually
<majikman> i'm trying to get wireless working in ubuntu but i don't see the icons that i see on this site: http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<majikman> can i get some help? i followed the steps exactly
<joaopinto> if the corruption is severe you will not be able to recover your data
<HardDisk> majikman, what chipset?
<HardDisk> majikman, and does it work without wpa?
<Some_Person> EvilDennisR: any idea why usplash disappears and gets replaced by text?
<EvilDennisR> Some_Person: not sure man
<majikman> i think its a broadcom
<joaopinto> orudie, important data must be backed up frequently...
<HardDisk> majikman, lscpi in terminal and identify your wifi
<amedx> how to enable usb ports in virtual box with hardy heron?
<TuniX12> Some_Person:  what is written in that text?
<HardDisk> amedx, install virtualbox from the link at www.virtualbox.org and read the user documentation
<Some_Person> TuniX12: It's things like loading this and doing that. All the lines end in [OK]
<HardDisk> amedx, it's straight forward, click on the USB title and enable the ports.
<Analkrut> Hello
<amedx> HardDisk, mmm
<EvilDennisR> Some_Person: Yeah, thats like the default stuff
<HardDisk> amedx, note, OSE doesn't support 2.0, get the non OSE version from the site.
<Some_Person> EvilDennisR: yeah, but usplash should cover it up
<amedx> HardDisk, ok
<Vixus> Hey, any music makers here?
<Agu10> ME
<EvilDennisR> Some_Person: apt-get install --reinstall usplash-theme-ubuntu
<Analkrut> I have a little problem, are you in the middle of something or can I interupt?
<Agu10> I am a music maker
<sprecker> i make music
<Agu10> Vixus: see my music page: http://agu10.com.ar
<Agu10> go to Musica page
<Agu10> and press "play"
<Vixus> Do you use linux for music work?
<Agu10> no
<Agu10> not yet
<majikman> HardDisk, i don't have aspci installed on my computer
<sprecker> what is the best thing to use to run xp in ubuntu for audio
<Vixus> what do you use?
<majikman> apt-get install aspci didn't work either
<sprecker> reason live ext
<Some_Person> EvilDennisR: worth a try, doubt it will work though
<infinitycircuit> sprecker, i would use vmware server 2 beta
<EvilDennisR> Some_Person: did you edit your menu.lst by hand ?
<Vixus> Agu10: that's pretty good : D
<arooni________aa> gimp
<Agu10> I use XP with Propelerhead Reason and Fruity Loops
<Some_Person> EvilDennisR: had to
<EvilDennisR> Some_Person: theres a way to update grub with that list, but I forget wtf the command is
<Vixus> Agu10: Ah yeah, Reason.. that's what I was looking into.. how much did you shell out for it because I was seeking a free-ish alternative.
<HardDisk> majikman, and?
<Some_Person> EvilDennisR: sudo update-grub?
<Agu10> i didnt understand, vixus
<HardDisk> majikman, I never mentioned aspci to you.
<majikman> HardDisk, so how do i run the ascpi command that you wanted me to run?
<EvilDennisR> Some_Person: maybe?
<Vixus> Agu10: How much did you pay for Reason? : )
<majikman> oh, woops, iscpi
<HardDisk> majikman, in terminal lspci
<EvilDennisR> Some_Person: Yeah, that looks about right
<Some_Person> EvilDennisR: didnt work
<Agu10> I paid $0 for it
<Some_Person> EvilDennisR: was first thing i tried
<arooni> i'm having issues with gimp on hardy... when i click the file menu... it clicks; but i dont see any menu items for it... ideaz?  ... all menus are afflicted with this (i've already tried loggin/in&out, and closing and restarting app)
<majikman> HardDisk, ispci doesn't work, locate doesn't find it, and i can't apt-get install it
<HardDisk> L
<HardDisk> L
<Agu10> I am in Argentina, so i can download Reason and use it free of charge !!!
<HardDisk> no i
<HardDisk> lspci
<FloodBot1> HardDisk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Agu10> without going jail
<Some_Person> EvilDennisR: is there a way to regenerate menu.lst?
<HardDisk> oh shush FloodBot1
<Vixus> Agu10: haha, that's ideal then ;)
<Agu10> yeah
<Agu10> did you listen to my musics?
<HardDisk> arooni, I told you what to do.
<majikman> oh, sorry. yea, its a boradcom
<Agu10> http://agu10.com.ar
<EvilDennisR> Some_Person: ls -l /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so
<arooni> HardDisk, huh?
<Agu10> ^
<majikman> BM4312
<arooni> i didnt see anything
<EvilDennisR> Some_Person: grub-install maybe
<Vixus> Agu10: yeah I did
<majikman> BCM4312
<Some_Person> EvilDennisR: the usplash theme is fine
<Agu10> I made the music player too
<Agu10> in flash
<LimCore> when ubuntu will provide office word processor that actually is usable?
<kappaccino> any know why virtualbox XP guest won't connect to a folder share?
<HardDisk> arooni, because you're too busy getting into trouble.  I told you to try to rm the .gimp-2.2 or .gimp-2.4 folder and you had different problems posted, I hope you're legit.
<Starnestommy> LimCore: openoffice.org works fine for me
<Some_Person> LimCore: OpenOffice
<Analkrut> Does anyone know why everything freezes when I try to launch ubuntu, everything works fine until the loading screen comes up (where the little orange box goes back and forth) then it freezes and the computer stops working
<Analkrut> ??
<LimCore> Starnestommy:  Some_Person:  it fails epically
<Some_Person> EvilDennisR: i also did try grub-install, again, no work
<Starnestommy> LimCore: not for me
<HardDisk> Analkrut, boot, press ESC for grub, edit (F6) remove quite splash -- and see where it stops that could give you a hint.
<arooni> HardDisk, i dont recall you telling me that; apologies.  i have the gimp version that is installed on ubuntu by default... but not really sure what version it is since i cant access the menus
<redhat89> hi i have a question about ubuntu studio
<EvilDennisR> Some_Person: try changing root=/dev/hda to root=UUID=whatever
<LimCore> Starnestommy: can you get grammer spell checking?
<arooni> ah ha!  it was a window manager issues
<arooni> solved!
<Some_Person> EvilDennisR: how do i know what the right UUID is?
<EvilDennisR> Some_Person: cat /etc/fstab ?
<redhat89> how do i get the bar at the bottom of the desktop to minimize to with the trash and all that with the ubuntu studio theme?
<EvilDennisR> Some_Person: or did you change that to be /dev/hda
<HardDisk> arooni, go to terminal and do it
<Some_Person> EvilDennisR: its set right now to root=/dev/sda5
<HardDisk> redhat89, right click on bar, properties.
<EvilDennisR> Some_Person: hmm, I don't know hwo to get the uuid of that
<EvilDennisR> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<infinitycircuit> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex | Warning lots of breaking software and other good stuff  between now and October!
<pucko-> some_person use vol_id /dev/sdx I believe
<EvilDennisR> Some_Person: blkid
<jals> i installed mysql i believe in the default location, where is the data likely to be stored?
<MrGando> Hi guys, I need some support here, I have a ubuntu 7.04 installed on my Intel E6550 machine, it has been great, but I want to upgrade to 8.04 .  My issue is that I have installed the i386 version , but I don't know if it would be better to install the 64bit version now ?
<Vixus> hey, if I'm dual-booting, is there any way of running my windows installation using virtualbox? (since we're all chatting about vb)
<Some_Person> EvilDennisR: ok, i'll try that
<HardDisk> MrGando, stick with i386 if I were you.
<Rioting_pacifist> !azureus
<ubottu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<MrGando> HardDisk: Why is that ?
<infinitycircuit> Vixus, yes there is search google
<HardDisk> MrGando, do you have more than 4GB's of ram or require any work that is cpu intensive?
<Analkrut> HardDisk, I havn't even managed to install it fully yet, the problem comes when I'm installing it...forgot to mention it first
<MrGando> HardDisk: I Have 2 gb of ram, and I do a lot of Seti@home
<HardDisk> MrGando, then stick with i386
<MrGando> HardDisk: the machine is a file server at home, do you recommend me to upgrade anyways ?
<HardDisk> Analkrut, ?
<Analkrut> Should I try to install it with any of the alternatives that comes up when I press escape?
<HardDisk> MrGando, I would upgrade to 8.04LTS yes.
<HardDisk> MrGando, but backup first any configurations you have.
<MrGando> HardDisk: Well that's great news ,  the only complicated configuration I have here is Netatalk , ( for file sharing with my Macs )
<BlackDark> hi
<maxwell> oi
<EvilDennisR> !hi | BlackDark
<ubottu> BlackDark: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Analkrut> Okay, Im trying to install Ubnutu, but after installing kernel it freezes (when the little orange box goes back and forth)
<BlackDark> I'm running ubuntu 7.04 and I'd like to connect my bluetooth headset
<Analkrut> Ubuntu*
<BlackDark> I paired it
<BlackDark> but no sound with skype
<BlackDark> what can I do to fix the problem ?
<HardDisk> MrGando, no problems then :)
<EvilDennisR> Analkrut: what version of ubuntu, and what hardware are you trying to install it on
<HardDisk> Analkrut, did you do what I said though?
<vlad> hey ppl anybody know how can i solve the problem  Could not initialise Xv output in ati vidcard ???
<TuniX12> BlackDark: skype use OSS you cant have a sound if another sound app is running
<tanlaan> Hey everyone, I am getting some weird errors on my laptop running the latest Ubuntu
<BlackDark> TuniX12:  skype works well with my usb headset
<EvilDennisR> !pastebin | tanlaan
<ubottu> tanlaan: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tanlaan> EvilDennisR: No, it isn't showing me any errors, but GNOME locks up and my top and bottom panels become unclickable
<Jack_Sparrow> BlackDark Have you checked in the supported hardware page to see if it works for others
<tanlaan> and then I am forced to restart my computer *completely*
<EvilDennisR> tanlaan: what are you doing before this occurs
<HardDisk> TuniX12, it works without OSS
<Analkrut> HardDisk, Yes but nothing happens when I press F6, i know chose the alternative for people that has graphics problem, so hopefully I get an error message or something, already after 10sec it tells me that "8139C is not a compatible chip" and that there is no WMI interface
<SymbianDJ> FGLRX help: anyone know why there are 2 Xorg processes running
<happy_tux> ﻿hello people. just a question...after upgrading ubuntu, evolution keeps asking ﻿my password for default keyring.  i have auto logon on.  How can i get around evolution not asking for this all the time ?
<tanlaan> because if I restart X with ctrl-alt-backspace it will come up normal, I can then try and log in and then it black screens, tries going back to the login but it says that it is crashing
<Jack_Sparrow> tanlaan Basic information to help us help you: Which distro/release are you using, have you modified your sources.list, have you compiled programs from source, Is this a regular install or are you running in some sort of virtual machine or did you install with wubi etc?
<TuniX12> HardDisk:  no
<EvilDennisR> SymbianDJ: If I recall correctly, if you're using fglrx it spawns another x server while gdm keep running one
<HardDisk> TuniX12, don't say no.
<EvilDennisR> SymbianDJ: Is it an issue that its running two sessons?
<tanlaan> I am doing either nothing or just normal things. 8.04, compaq presario f572us, only compiled my bcmx firmware for my wireless card, and I actually installed the packages for ubuntu studio but it was doing this before I had done that
<EvilDennisR> SymbianDJ: I might be thinking of the 3d xorg server or something like that
<TuniX12> HardDisk: http://www.skype.com/help/guides/soundsetup_linux.html
<SymbianDJ> ﻿EvilDennisR: well it does unnecessarily.. both of them take the same amount of Ram.. almost a 100 each
<HardDisk> TuniX12, old guide.
<tanlaan> Right now I'm considering that it might be an error from install, but I'm not completely sure
<EvilDennisR> SymbianDJ: Do you have dual monitors ?
<SymbianDJ> nope
<EvilDennisR> what happens when you kill one of them
<BlackDark> umm all have is static in the headset
<EvilDennisR> SymbianDJ: with kill, not logging out or whatever
<SymbianDJ> ﻿EvilDennisR: nothing really. i noticed one of them doesnot use any CPU. so killed that. nothing happened but it comes back again
<EvilDennisR> SymbianDJ: its prolly gdm then
<maxwell> hi people I have ubuntu but he is slow because of the web ?
<tayfun> can someone tell me how can i install google earth on my linux ubuntu ?
<SymbianDJ> ﻿EvilDennisR: if i check dependencies then the one using CPU is dependant on the other.. but i see no difference by killing it.
<HardDisk> maxwell, cpu/ram you're using?
<m-c> is there a quick way to see the partitions of all physical media?  I do not want to load gparted everythime I need a sd reference
<maxwell> yes
<HardDisk> m-c, sudo fdisk -l
<mariot> hi, does anyone know of a good, free, 3d CAD program for Linux?
<dyf> mariot: blender
<Jack_Sparrow> m-c sudo fdisk -l
<HardDisk> mariot, www.osalt.com
<amedx> tayfun, go to google earth site, download binary and execute this
<tayfun> can someone tell me how can i install google earth on my linux ubuntu ?
<m-c> HardDisk: Jack_Sparrow:  Thanks much
<EvilDennisR> m-c: sfdisk -d /dev/sda
<tayfun> i did its not workin
<joaopinto> mariot, try qcad
<tayfun> can u tell me pls what can i write in terminal then maybe i can install it ?
<HardDisk> tayfun, add the medibuntu repository
<Jack_Sparrow> tayfun The instructions are clear and easy to understand on the google site
<EvilDennisR> m-c: -l works as well
<alan_m> !medibuntu | tayfun
<HardDisk> tayfun, update, and sudo apt-get install googleearth
<dyf> mariot: it's a general 3d modeling software, but when used properly can be a great cad tool
<m-c> I have four hard drive and lots of partitions  :o)
<ubottu> tayfun: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<amedx> tayfun, http://earth.google.es/download-earth.html
<HardDisk> amedx, no need, it's in the repository anyway
<Jack_Sparrow> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<eboyjr> Help! My mouse cursor is on crack... It just started happening (it was fine yesterday). The mouse moves in short bursts.
<mariot> thanks for the responses
<SymbianDJ> ﻿EvilDennisR: any idea what i can do about Xorg ?
<maxwell> yes but I'm don't know nothing I'm from brazil and study english at six months
<HardDisk> eboyjr, cheap mice tend to move in short bursts on their own.
<EvilDennisR> SymbianDJ: Nope
<amedx> HardDisk, ok it's the source
<alan_m> Jack_sparrow, I already triggered it for tayfun :)
<tayfun> hey amex this website google earth is spanish
<KyleK> is there a command like ifconfig that'll tell me what sort of driver is behind all the available network interfaces?
<afallenhope> how do you empty the system cache/
<afallenhope> ?*
<HardDisk> maxwell, #ubuntu-br :)
<eboyjr> HardDisk: Uhmm... It's the same mouse that I've used for months... and it works in Windows
<maxwell> thanks
<HardDisk> eboyjr, I was just suggesting that's what cheap mice do, had loads that do that.
<amedx> maxwell, i speak portuguese
<maxwell> no
<tayfun> for what is this medibuntu?
<vlad> hey ppl anybody know how can i solve the problem  Could not initialise Xv output in ati vidcard ???
<HardDisk> !medibuntu > tayfun
<maxwell> well
 * LimCore discovered another EPIC FAILURE in Open office
<eboyjr> HardDisk: Okay.. I'll restart
<HardDisk> tayfun, read the site.
<maxwell> olá amigo
<Firefishe> LimCore:  What was that?
<maxwell> estou com um prblemão
<HardDisk> this chan is for English please.
<amedx> maxwell, hola
<LimCore> Firefishe: minute, reporting it now
<amedx> maxwell, fala
<maxwell> hola
<amedx> maxwell, fala
<tayfun> ok ok my friend but there is a lot of things to read
<HardDisk> amedx maxwell, this room is for English, so we can all share.
<Firefishe> LimCore:  K..please share when done, I'd like to hear it, especially if it's 2.4
<KyleK> LimCore: you'll probably want to look at the definition of epic
<maxwell> estou com um problema aqui onde eu trabalho
<HardDisk> tayfun, then take your time to read it.
<amedx> HardDisk, scuse
<KyleK> epic doesn't mean ultra cool or rare :p
<Lynet> KyleK: "lshw -class network"
<tayfun> i dont wanna learn it with readin i wold like to know for what is it and when i hear it from u and when i like it then i can download it and without read try to understand it
<HardDisk> tayfun, good luck.
<tayfun> thanks
<tayfun> are u angry now to me or what?
<HardDisk> tayfun, no.
<HardDisk> I don't get angry.
<tayfun> i just asked u for what is this software good?
<HardDisk> tayfun, it's not software, it's a repository
<HardDisk> tayfun, it's mentioned what it is on the site, it's a small description you can read a couple of lines and understand.
<tayfun> ok ok i will read
<tayfun> but before i read it
<tayfun> i download now this google earth
<Nobu> hey
<tayfun> but it didnt install
<Lynet> !enter | tayfun
<ubottu> tayfun: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tayfun> its just on my desktop now and when i click for install its says no
<tayfun> upps sorry about the enter button :( i didnt do it extra
<alan_m> tayfun, then you might have to enable that medibuntu thing were trying to get you to do, it might help out :)
<Firefishe> tayfun:  I'd download the *.run file for Google Earth.
<eboyjr> HardDisk: To let you know: restarting the GDM didn't work... so I restarted the computer and it worked.
<LimCore> KyleK: epic: adj.: 1. something as big as the size of some bugs in ubuntu  2. something very bih
<tayfun> firefish how can i run this bin file from google earth?
<danfg> how can i have a shell script keep running when a command throws a non-zero exit code?
<Firefishe> tayfun:  let's take it to private message
<tayfun> ok
<afallenhope> Hey guys.. I have a question.. I want to increase my / since /home is on a seperate partition... can I just use gparted to get the free space from my /home partition and allocate it to / without it breaking on me?
<Starnestommy> tayfun: try sh ./filename.sh
<HardDisk> Firefishe, no need.
<HardDisk> tayfun, if you followed what I told you it would work.
<krzysz01> afallenhope i think so but im not sure. however i have increaced / by taking from windows to delete windows FOREVER and there were no problems
<xcedx> Test
<xcedx> Test2
<HardDisk> loud and clear.
<jrib> xcedx: failed!
<maxwell> falow
<stu> im trying to use freenx to connect to a ubuntu hardy server... all I get is a blank screen when I choose KDE and if I choose Gnome it terminates after the authentication after a brief flash on the screen
<stu> gnome/kde work fine locally and via vnc
<Absolute-Zero> i fucking hate irc, stupid thing ever, you go to any chanel to any network and still no one evers speaks out
<Absolute-Zero> does this ever work
<Absolute-Zero> hello ?
<Pici> !language | Absolute-Zero
<ubottu> Absolute-Zero: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<stu> mm
<macGerhard> hey guys, I'm running 8.04 on a server, fresh install, I can't sudo or su, it just stalls any ideas?
<leato> Absolute-Zero: is like when you walk into a room and nobody says anything but looks at you..
<Absolute-Zero> but it doesnt make sense
<leato> you just enteredd irc
<leato> :P
<macGerhard> from the stuff I could find on Google, it had something to do with the hostname, but how can I change the hostname if I cannot sudo?
<Jack_Sparrow> leato Please stay on topic...
<Absolute-Zero> tthere are hunders of people in here and only 3 are talking ?
<leato> it's a support chaannel, give it a brerk
<Ravenkin> Can anyone help me with a monitor issue?
<leato> break*
<Jack_Sparrow> Absolute-Zero Do you have a ubuntu support related question
#ubuntu 2008-06-17
<macGerhard> anyone?
<Absolute-Zero> yes, how can you install anything from tar ? i tried many times to su make build, and everytime it gives me erros, and never possible for me to install anything that is no in synaptic
<Jack_Sparrow> macGerhard Can you boot in recovery mode
<recon> Absolute-Zero: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Jack_Sparrow> Absolute-Zero One sec
<LimCore> Firefishe: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/179230
<Jack_Sparrow> Absolute-Zero How to install anything in Ubuntu: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<macGerhard> Jack_Sparrow: this is a server in a dc, can I boot in recovery remotely?
<Absolute-Zero> is that the command i have to use before attempting to compile
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 179230 in openoffice.org "problems with set and show variable. after change, the variables is showed displayed incorrectly (blank field)" [Medium,New]
<HardDisk> Absolute-Zero, monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing
<HardDisk> ah Jacky already posted it :)
<alan_m> Absolute-Zero: your correct, it is.
<goldbond> hey, i booted up and my max screen resolution changed to 800x600. how can i fix this?
<Jack_Sparrow> macGerhard I dont work with servers.. We have #Ubuntu-server   channel
<HardDisk> goldbond, nvidia card?
<Absolute-Zero> ok cheers guys
<goldbond> HardDisk: yes
<macGerhard> Jack_Sparrow: cheers, will ask there
<HardDisk> goldbond, did you install the restricted nvidia drivers?
<Jack_Sparrow> Absolute-Zero You need some basic tools for compiling .. yes
<stu> apt-get install build-essential
<leato> use aptitude
<goldbond> HardDisk: i think so, but after the resolution changed i deleted everything and used envyng. i don't know what that installed, but it didn't change anythng
<HardDisk> goldbond, ah envy..ok then in terminal do sudo nvidia-settings
<alan_m> stu : *sudo apt-get install build-essential
<pacaj2am> hello, how to perform update on computer, which isn't connected to internet
<pacaj2am> <
<pacaj2am> ?
<HardDisk> goldbond, you may need to sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings first
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd > pacaj2am
<HardDisk> pacaj2am, is this for multiple pc's?
<augusto> alguien que hable en español?
<goldbond> HardDisk: "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server."
<alan_m> !es | augusto
<ubottu> augusto: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<HardDisk> Jack_Sparrow, aptoncd is pointless if autoremove was used.
<Jack_Sparrow> !es > augusto
<HardDisk> goldbond, follow that.
<alan_m> Already on it jack :)
<pacaj2am> no
<Jack_Sparrow> HardDisk Isnt that a huge jumt to assume something like that.
<HardDisk> goldbond, sudo nvidia-xconfig then restart X by ctrl-alt-backspace then run the nvidia-settings again
<HardDisk> Jack_Sparrow, true.
<pacaj2am> this is for pc with nonworking ethernet controller
<Jack_Sparrow> HardDisk He can also create one on someone elses system
<antzu> hola
<HardDisk> pacaj2am, you have the aptoncd option OR you can create an offline mirror if you want.
<Jack_Sparrow> pacaj2am You will need a some computer with internets access
<eviltane> helllo would anyone mind helping out a complete ubuntu noob?
<antzu> hello
<HardDisk> pacaj2am, but to create your own mirror you require 30GB of freespace
<alan_m> hello antzu
<chuy_max> !ask|eviltane
<ubottu> eviltane: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<goldbond> HardDisk: the max screen resolution did not change
<antzu> what are you speaking?
<HardDisk> goldbond, did you run xconfig? then do sudo nvidia-settings?
<alan_m> antzu, english, are you trying to find a specific channel for your language?
<antzu> yeah
<antzu> I am speaking spanish
<alan_m> antzu, #ubuntu-es
<pacaj2am> i have several computers with internet access
<goldbond> HardDisk: nvidia-settings, then xconfig
<pacaj2am> >/]
<antzu> I am from chile
<pacaj2am> :-)
<antzu> ok
<pacaj2am> really 30Gb?
<goldbond> HardDisk: wrong order?
<alan_m> antzu: they can help you out in that room better in your local language :)
<antzu> I am gona go letter
<antzu> ok
<HardDisk> goldbond, I don't like to repeat. read what I wrote last.
<antzu> gracias
<alan_m> antzu: your welcome friend :)
<eviltane> I just installed ubuntu from a live cd to my pcs second harddrive   when i boot to it the loading bar is displayed but  instead of loading to desktop  it loads to a command promt  the promt reads (initframes). How do i get a desktop?
<meoblast001> hello
<antzu> where are you from?
<antzu> bye bye
<meoblast001> im trying to set up ircd-hybrid and its just not working im getting Connection failed. Error: Connection refused... can someone help?
<alan_m> antzu, I am from the united states, we have people from all over the world I believe in here, but...this is a support room, if you want to continue talking to me beyond a support question we can go to #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<alan_m> antzu: bye :)
<HardDisk> meoblast001, port blocked maybe via router?
<Aw0L_> after setting a root pw - how do I make gui prompts ask for the root pw instead of user pw (particularly for KDE)?
<meoblast001> HardDisk: no but i even ran on the server a connection to localhost/6667 and it said the same thing
<Matthew12> how can I view running processes that don't show up in the window list or window selector. (IE: error. firefox is already running but is not responding) I need to force quit firefox.
<Jack_Sparrow> Aw0L_ We dont suggest or support root password
<meoblast001> HardDisk: i configured the port to listen on 6667
<HardDisk> meoblast001, haven't run ircd-hybrid, but I'd maybe check again the conf file..might have missed something
<HardDisk> Matthew12, ps -x in terminal
<pneo> to force any procces to quit you can type: killall firefox
<HardDisk> Matthew12, then sudo kill -9 <PID>
<goldbond> HardDisk: i did exactly what you said this time and nvidia-settings still says run xconfig (although I already have of course)
<Matthew12> HardDisk, Pneo: Thank you.
<meoblast001> HardDisk: i had this working back when i ran Fedora-Crap.... but i never took the time to fix it on Ubuntu till now
<pneo> no prob mate!
<HardDisk> goldbond, did you run sudo nvidia-xconfig then restarted X?
<meoblast001> HardDisk: i just remember my first time took forever
<goldbond> HardDisk: yes
<leato> goldbond: what's the issue? i missed it and i may have a solution
<HardDisk> goldbond, ok and did you run sudo nvidia-settings?
<goldbond> HardDisk: tried with and without sudo
<HardDisk> goldbond, ok did you sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings?
<Aw0L_> Jack_Sparrow, I'm sure, but that doesn't answer my question :)
<HardDisk> goldbond, to make sure it's installed.
<goldbond> HardDisk: nvidia-settings is already the newest version.
<leato> goldbond: do you have problems installing/updating nvidia drivers?
<eviltane> I installed Ubuntu from live cd. Instead of desktop on bootup i get a command promt that reads:(initframes) instead of a desktop. Do i have the right install?
<HardDisk> leato, he can't run nvidia-settings
<infinitycircuit> eviltane, something went wrong
<leato> oh
<Aw0L_> so, no one in here knows...
<HardDisk> nvidia-settings should work after he does nvidia-xconfig
<goldbond> leato:  i don't think so. but my max resolution reverted to 800x600 one day after i restarted
<pukeko> Package php5 is not available, but is referred to by another package : ??? what does this mean please
<HardDisk> goldbond, what nvidia is this?
<SeaPhor> whats the cmd to restart the network?
<meoblast001> HardDisk: would you like to look at my config file?
<eviltane> infinitycircuit : thank you   i will try to download again  because the disk verifies itself fine.
<HardDisk> SeaPhor, /etc/init.d/network restart
<HardDisk> meoblast001, pastebin.com it
<SeaPhor> HardDisk,  TY
<HardDisk> SeaPhor, sorry networking
<HardDisk> SeaPhor, not network
<SeaPhor> oooo HardDisk TY TY
<meoblast001> HardDisk: http://pastebin.com/d233bfc17
<goldbond> HardDisk: i don't remember.
<HardDisk> meoblast001, and sure your local ip is setup right?
<leato> goldbond: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-settings
<meoblast001> HardDisk: 192.168.1.100
<HardDisk> meoblast001, check line 30
<leato> goldbond: if nvidia-settings doesnt run then the problem might be under it.. i mean.. checked that there's nothing wrong with your xorg.conf?
<leato> goldbond: maybe you can pastebin.com it
<window> can somebody help me? I can't seem to understand these instructions
<HardDisk> meoblast001, don't know if you need binding or not
<meoblast001> HardDisk: what the hell is a vhost... it says its something it connects out to
<window> http://www.scottklarr.com/topic/24/chris-pirillo-live-stream-in-linux-without-browser/
<meoblast001> HardDisk: this is one server.. that sits under my desk
<Ravenkin> Can anyone help me with a monitor problem?  Have 2 monitors hooked up.  Vid card is 2 DVIs.  Both had a VGA to DVI adapter and main monitor worked fine.  Got a DVI cable for main monitor and plugged it in directly.  Now it won't work.  Goes to secondary monitor.  Try to go to screen resolution and says it doesn't support Rand R extension.  If I turn off restricted drivers for NVidia it'll work, but not at right resolution.
<HardDisk> meoblast001, virtual host, an ip routed to a shell..ok nvm
<Felonious> hello, can someone tell me what I would use as a replacement for VirtualDub?
<Ravenkin> I do not want to use dual monitors.  Only need the main one working.
<Felonious> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<LimCore> Felonious: mencoder/mplayer to some degree..
<Felonious> meh...
<LimCore> Felonious:  no gui...
<Felonious> thats all CLI...
<Felonious> yea
<HardDisk> meoblast001, starting line 141 about allowing users to connect.
<window> Can somebody help? I'm having troubleunderstanding these seemingly simple instructions http://www.scottklarr.com/topic/24/chris-pirillo-live-stream-in-linux-without-browser/
<Felonious> ever tried running vdub in wine?
<goldbond> leato: http://dpaste.com/56926/
<HardDisk> meoblast001, looks like only localhost can connect.
<HardDisk> Felonious, why?
<HardDisk> Felonious, when there's avidemux
<meoblast001> HardDisk: not even localhost can.. and where does it say that?
<Felonious> well thats why Im here
<HardDisk> meoblast001, line 141 starting there
<TuniX12> Harddis can you help window please
<SeaPhor> HardDisk, does ctrl+alt+backspace restart the network as well as the xserver?
<leato> goldbond: U said that now you're on 800x600?
<Felonious> looks cool though, Ill try that.  Thanks HappyHater
<Felonious> err HardDisk
<HardDisk> :)
<goldbond> leato: yes
<HardDisk> TuniX12, what's the problem?
<leato> goldbond: correct me if am wrong HardDisk.. but doesn't X takes the first res of the Modes line in the xorg.conf?
<meoblast001> HardDisk: should i change that to user = "*@192.168.1.100";
<TuniX12> HardDisk:ask window
<Starnestommy> window: copy that stuff in the 'source code' box to a file called chris-stream.sh
<HardDisk> leato, if you do sudo nvidia-xconfig it overwrites that
<window> starnestommy, i saved it in a Kate file
<Starnestommy> window: then, in a terminal, cd to where it is and run
<Starnestommy> window: chmod 775 chris-stream.sh
<HardDisk> meoblast001, if you do that, that would allow only your ip, try it and do a test.
<Ravenkin> Anyone help with monitor problem?
<window> Starne, ok i did, and i get no response
<HardDisk> TuniX12, "ask window" still don't understand you :/
<TuniX12> window!!!!! it should has .sh extension
<Starnestommy> window: then put that file in /usr/local/bin/
<Felonious> HardDisk, QT version means Quicktime?
<window> Starne, how?
<HardDisk> TuniX12, oh you mean the user
<McChic> newbie question about data transfer
<meoblast001> HardDisk: AHH no it didnt work
<HardDisk> TuniX12, sorry :) didn't notice a window user :D
<clintchance> Good Afternoon..    I have installed avant and it did install sucessfuly. But when i go to run it from applications all i get is a white box that appears in the top left-hand corner and quikly dissapears. Anyone know why?
<Starnestommy> window: sudo mv chris-stream.sh /usr/local/bin/
<window> ah, mv=move
<HardDisk> meoblast001, what if you did *!*
<Starnestommy> window: or use cp instead of mv
<TuniX12> HardDisk:  yes from windows :D
<window> done
<leato> HardDisk: has goldbond done nvidia-xconfig?
<meoblast001> HardDisk: what would that do an where do i put it?
<goldbond> leato: yes
<leato> HardDisk: his xorg.conf says contrary
<leato> goldbond: o
<leato> oh*
<TuniX12> Starnestommy:  he cant he is completely noob (neutral)
<meoblast001> *@*
<window> I am as nooob as they come
<HardDisk> leato, he said he did, I didn't read his xorg.conf
<meoblast001> that would do the trick
<HardDisk> meoblast001, I mean *@*
<HardDisk> :)
<TuniX12> window : the file is in your desktop??
<HardDisk> window, you can't run sourcecode like that, it has to be a bash script.
<window> it was, apparetnly i just moved it to usr/local/bin
<meoblast001> HardDisk: that s what i said
<TuniX12> window its :chris-stream.sh ?
<window> ys
<window> yes
<xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR> can anyone tell me how to exit my grub to auto boot to windows i have searched and cant find it anywhere
<[AtomX]> hey
<HardDisk> window, paste your script to pastebin.com
<TuniX12> with the extension?
<window> HardDisk, i'm trying to understand the darn intructions here http://www.scottklarr.com/topic/24/chris-pirillo-live-stream-in-linux-without-browser/
<HardDisk> TuniX12, it can run without an extension
<window> script?
<HardDisk> TuniX12, it all depends if it's a proper written bash script or not
<meoblast001> HardDisk: im gonna restart my server cuz i dont know how to end IRCd-Hybrid
<TuniX12> HardDisk:  yes i know
<Aw0L_> Jack_Sparrow, why don't you recommend setting a root password?
<Jack_Sparrow> xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<HardDisk> meoblast001, wait
<HardDisk> meoblast001, ps -x
<McChic> Can anyone tell me the best way to get my data off of a non net connected tower onto my laptop?
<meoblast001> tpooo late
<HardDisk> meoblast001, then sudo kill -9 <PID>
<Jack_Sparrow> Aw0L_ I dont care to discuss it here.. it is a long standing policy not to set use or support them
<clintchance> Good Afternoon..    I have installed avant and it did install sucessfuly. But when i go to run it from applications all i get is a white box that appears in the top left-hand corner and quikly dissapears. Anyone know why?   Update: Ive reinstalled and nothing its the same thing..
<Jack_Sparrow> !noroot
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<l33tspeak> McChic, usb to ata adapter :)
<HardDisk> McChic, crossover cable? remove the HD and use an external enclosure, boot from a livecd use a USB flashdrive to move your stuff?
<TuniX12> window right click the file and change permission
<goldbond> leato: i deleted the xorg file and used xconfig again. how do i restart x?
<window> k
<McChic> Thanks, hd, what's a ata adapter?
<Aw0L_> if you know how to administer your system, you're better off with one
<HardDisk> goldbond, ctrl-alt-backspace
<leato> goldbond: ctrl+alt+backspace
<Tiberio> goldbond: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg", CTRL-ALT-BACK and install nvidia drivers from http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<pneo> i'm having problems with ubuntu 8.04 every time i start the system. i have to unplug my laptop so it can starts normally. how can i solve this?
<HardDisk> McChic, its the enclosure I said
<TuniX12> window l make it executable
<Jack_Sparrow> Aw0L_ Please end the subject
<xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR> Jack_Sparrow, now what lol
<leato> goldbond: or you can go to other terminal and do: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm force-reload
<McChic> leme google that
<McChic> I may have one in this bag of cables
<Aw0L_> Jack_Sparrow, do you actually help anyone in here? or just criticize how others run their systems?
<window> TuniX, howdo i change permission? when i right click it isn't an option
<HardDisk> McChic, there are options, it all depends on what hardware is available to you
<Jack_Sparrow> xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR Move your windows entry above the top ubuntu one or set the default .. line 11 I think
<HardDisk> Aw0L_, please behave.
<xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR> i can do this in kate now?
<Jack_Sparrow> Aw0L_ Please stop.. take it to -ops if you have further questions
<soundray> Aw0L_: I understand that this is a rhetorical question. Nevertheless, let it be said that Jack_Sparrow is among the most active and effective helpers here.
<TuniX12> window look for permission property
<Aw0L_> HardDisk, fine :(
<pneo> chmod [permission] +  directory or file
<window> k
<HardDisk> Aw0L_, don't mean to be mean :) but any complaints can be taken to other channels, this channel is already flooded with requests for help
<window> Tuni
<sportman1280> is there anyway to get an xd card reader to work?
<window> X
<HardDisk> window, or in terminal chmod +x nameoffile
<window> TuniX, it already was executable
<Jack_Sparrow> xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR Yes, you can do it with any editor
<HardDisk> window, then run ./nameoffile or sh nameoffile
<xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR> ok thanks Jack_Sparrow
<HardDisk> window, paste your script to pastebin.com
<Aw0L_> soundray, I was just being obnoxious - I really don't know - but I don't know that a question should be ignored just because someone else doesn't feel that it's not inconformity with the ubuntu way...
<TuniX12> window ok now sudo cp the file /usr/bin/
<McChic> HD, I don't have an ata adapter
<Jack_Sparrow> xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR If you need further help.. just ask anyone
<Aw0L_> HardDisk, sorry
<HardDisk> TuniX12, make sure he can run it first.
<McChic> I do have ethernet and usb cables
<HardDisk> Aw0L_, it's ok man
<HardDisk> :)
<HardDisk> have fun
<xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR> im getting a permissions error
<TuniX12> HardDisk:  he can it's executable
<jrib> Aw0L_: if you want to discuss why a root password is completely unnecessary, join me in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jack_Sparrow> Aw0L_ Were you not recently unbanned..
<HardDisk> TuniX12, so? is it a bash script? you cant execute anything placed in a text file you know
<HardDisk> McChic, hmm well you don't have many choices, do you have a USB flashdrive/pendrive?
<TuniX12> HardDisk:  yes i know  here is the script  http://www.scottklarr.com/topic/24/chris-pirillo-live-stream-in-linux-without-browser/
<docta_v> i'm trying to build an i386 package on a amd64 system
<HardDisk> TuniX12, ah..
<goldbond> Tiberio: the nvidia instructions tell me to stop x. how do i do that?
<docta_v> i use dpkg-buildpackage -ai386 but it still builds a 64 bit package
<HardDisk> goldbond, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<goldbond> thanks
<xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR> anyone know why i would be getting a permissions error?
<docta_v> any tricks i'm missing here?
<mindframe> can someone help me with cryptsetup... i created two keys for this device, one using a passphrase and one using a keyfile.  i want to delete the passphrase key slot 0.  when i run 'cryptsetup luksDelKey /dev/sda1 0' it asks me to 'Enter any remaining LUKS passphrase:'    what passphrase should i enter here?
<Lupus-SLE> TuniX12: How do I rebuild fstab?
<docta_v> Lupus-SLE: vi
<Lupus-SLE> TuniX12: Something has happened
<Lupus-SLE> I DON'T HAVE A CLUE WHAT TO PUT
<Lupus-SLE> DAMNIT I NEED TO BURN THESE IMAGES
<meoblast001> ANY IRCD-HYBRID USERS HERE... IM DESPERATE
<Lupus-SLE> RAAAAAGE!
<FloodBot1> Lupus-SLE: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jack_Sparrow> !caps> Lupus-SLE
<darkdelusions> TuniX12: drop it into a text editor of choice then do a chmod +x firename then at a terminal nav to where you put the file and type ./filename
<HardDisk> Lupus-SLE, sudo fdisk -l   then cat /etc/fstab
<darkdelusions> Fire = File :) rofl
<HardDisk> Lupus-SLE, this isn't #emo
<window> i did the command and /usr/local/bin/chris-stream.sh: 4: flashplayer: not found
<orudie> bazhang are you here ?
<TuniX12> darkdelusions: it's not for me i try to explain that to window
<Lupus-SLE> HardDisk: Had me fooled ¬_¬
<window> but I did install Flashplayer in Wine
<HardDisk> window, install flash
<HardDisk> window, why?
<darkdelusions> TuniX12: sorry about that :)
<window> HardDisk, ok how do i install in Linux?
<TuniX12> darkdelusions: you can help him
<HardDisk> !flash > window
<HardDisk> window read your pm
<HardDisk> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ http://www.howtoforge.com/howtos/linux/ubuntu http://www.ubuntuhq.com/ http://www.ubuntux.org/ http://www.osalt.com/  http://tombuntu.com/ http://www.ubufied.com/ http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/ http://ubuntuos.com/ http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/
<HardDisk> window !ubuntulinks
<HardDisk> window: read those sites it'll help you learn a lot.
<Lupus-SLE> Two related problems: for one my optical drives seemed to just stop working
<xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR> Jack_Sparrow, it says i dont have write access to this file?
<TuniX12> http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/
<HardDisk> xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR, chown it
<xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR> ?
<HardDisk> !chown | xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR
<ubottu> xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Lupus-SLE> I haven't a clue why but problem two is I've modified fstab to try and get them working and just mixed my fstab
<HardDisk> sudo chown username nameoffile
<xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR> yea im usin terminal
<HardDisk> Lupus-SLE, I told you what to do.
<xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR> oh ok thanks HardDisk
<Lupus-SLE> You told me to go to #emo
<sportman1280> is there anyway to get ubuntu to be able to read my xd card?  I can read SD, but not xd
<HardDisk> Lupus-SLE, no I told you to sudo fdisk -l   then cat /etc/fstab
<Lupus-SLE> Yes but that does not help me in my situation
<Lupus-SLE> For one... this is...
<meoblast001> HardDisk: any help plz?
<bigmack83> i recently installed xampp and wanted to make a launcher to start, stop, and restart xampp but when trying to make one and executing the launcher i get permission denied. any way i can do this?
<Lupus-SLE> Wait...
<Lupus-SLE> Maybe it does
<HardDisk> meoblast001, unfortunately like I said I never installed ircd-hybrid..
<HardDisk> meoblast001, maybe someone else can help you, sorry mate
<Lupus-SLE> I had a DVD writer and a DVD reader.. so if anybody would have the default fstab lines for those devices... they'd win several internets or maybe some cake
<HardDisk> meoblast001, did you check in the forums?
<soundray> bigmack83: add 'gksudo' in front of the command in the launcher properties.
<leato> i wonder what happened to goldbond
<techsupport> i've been on this problem for the second day now, cant get mysql server to start
<window> HardDisk, when I installed Opera I added its repository, does Flashplayer have one I can add?
<majikman> is it really necessary to do all this on ubuntu if the wireless card isn't supported out of the box? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<bigmack83> soundtray thanks
<goldbond> leato, Tiberio: thanks that worked. but now i can't change my resolution (x server does not suppor the xrandr extension) and everything is really slow (the channel took about a minute to load)
<Lupus-SLE> Once I've restored the fstab lines then I'll go see why my drives aren't there
<darkdelusions> window: no
<HardDisk> Lupus-SLE, /dev/scd1       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR> terminal wont let me see the folder boot
<HardDisk> window, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Jack_Sparrow> xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR cd /boot    ?
<leato> goldbond: by "load" you mean render it, right?
<HardDisk> window, also don't forget to add the medibuntu repository for other items you may need
<HardDisk> !medibuntu > window
<xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR> yea tried that
<TuniX12> window: in Konsole rememebr :D
<xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR> bash: cd: boot: No such file or directory
<leato> goldbond: what happened to nvidia-settings? could U get that to work?
<window> yes yes
<goldbond> leato: no
<moose> hi..does anyone know how to upgrade to Hardy heron from the live CD ?
<darkdelusions> window: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/flashubuntu should have all the infomation you are looking for
<goldbond> leato: yes i mean render, no i didn't get it to work
<moose> im currently in Gutsy and i want to upgrade to Hardy heron using the live CD
<Lupus-SLE> HardDisk: Thanks... is that for a dvd burner or just a DVD reader? Or does it not matter and that works for both?
<soundray> moose: it's not supported. You need the alternate CD
<xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR> Jack_Sparrow,  i need to get to the root and it wont let me
<HardDisk> Lupus-SLE, works for both
<Lupus-SLE> HardDisk: Right
<soundray> He didn't take that well...
<Lupus-SLE> I'll fix fstab when I get back
<HardDisk> ok break time for me.
<techsupport> mysql server fails at boot, anyone knows how to fix this ?
<HardDisk> it's 2:40am I need to get to bed.
<HardDisk> goodnight everyone
<xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR> ok now im getting this "drunkentiger@drunkentiger-laptop:~$ chown drunkentiger /boot/grub/menu.lst
<xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR> chown: changing ownership of `/boot/grub/menu.lst': Operation not permitted"
<TuniX12> HardDisk: good night
<darkdelusions> moose: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading the bottom of the page should help ya out
<goldbond> goodnight harddisk
<soundray> techsupport: freshly installed?
<[AtomX]> why can I not hit ok in my terminal window?
<HardDisk> [AtomX], use tab then enter
<techsupport> soundray no
<HardDisk> ok I'm out.
<darkdelusions> Night Hard
<xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR> see ya HardDisk thanks
<[AtomX]> thank you hard
<HardDisk> :)
<[AtomX]> good night
 * HardDisk waves
<Jack_Sparrow> [AtomX] try tab key
 * darkdelusions mourns the loss of harddisk
<window> wait, this doesn't make sense, I already have Flashplayer up and running, what else could it mean when it says "/usr/local/bin/chris-stream.sh: 4: flashplayer: not found"
<[AtomX]> I have it jack thank you :)
<xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR> Jack_Sparrow, any ideas?
<agussman_> Random question: I want to use the ubuntu live CD to troubleshoot a laptop with (I think) a bad display.  If I boot off the CD with an external monitor attached, will it mirror the display?
<soundray> techsupport: how does it fail?
<tofaffy> I am trying to install eggdrop from source, what package would TCL happen to be? The right one...
<[AtomX]> mine did agussman
<Jack_Sparrow> xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR I am spread a bit think atm..  Are you the only user?
<goldbond> tiberno: how do i uninstall the driver? the computer isn't really usable with it
<xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR> Jack_Sparrow, yes i am
<xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR> sorry
<darkdelusions> Window link me the path the the script agian and let me look at it
<techsupport> soundray the lines where it says "starting mysql server bla bla" then FAIL
<[AtomX]> I am using 2 monitors and it mirred during the install
<TuniX12> agussman_: yes
<Tiberio`> goldbond: Do you need install nvidia drivers?
<window> darkdelusions http://www.scottklarr.com/topic/24/chris-pirillo-live-stream-in-linux-without-browser/
<majikman> if lspci shows my wireless card, then my drivers are probably properly installed rihgt?
<Jack_Sparrow> xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst   does not work?
<soundray> agussman_: it depends on the laptop. If it doesn't, try the F-key combinations for switching between output modes
<techsupport> soundray i think i had a similar problem a long time ago and someone here was actually able to help
<meoblast001> ANY IRCD-HYBRID USERS? NEED HELP PLZ
<TuniX12> window: just copy that file to bin path
<window> bin path?
<goldbond> Tiberno: i need them. but the one i downloaded is making the computer unuseable
<xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR> Jack_Sparrow, command not found
<soundray> techsupport: look for a more detailed error message in /var/log/syslog
<TuniX12> cp /file_path /usr/bin/
<techsupport> soundray what happend was my ubuntu server shut down due to power failer last week
<leato> agussman_: dont think so, but not sure
<Jack_Sparrow> meoblast001 lose the caps..  we have asked you before
<Jack_Sparrow> xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR kubuntu?
<meoblast001> Jack_Sparrow: sry
<TuniX12> window: sudo cp /file_path  /usr/bin/
<xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR> yea
<agussman_> Well, I guess really I should just try it and see.  What should I download?  LTS Desktop Edition?
<kitche> TuniX12: you shouldn't copy anything into /usr/bin
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<kitche> TuniX12: rather just add the /usr/local/bin to the PATH
<TuniX12> kitche:  do u knwo what we are talking about?
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR> are those for me Jack_Sparrow
<techsupport> startying mysql database server mysqld fail
<techsupport> and then
<spideyman> xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR, sudo kwrite  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<techsupport> starting postgreSQL 8.2 database server OK
<techsupport> and
<xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR> sudo: kwrite: command not found
<techsupport> starting postgreSQL 8.3 database server OK
<Jack_Sparrow> xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR kdesu kate gives command not found?
<techsupport> not sure what this postgre SQL server is
<boggystudios> does any one in here have a sansa view?
<darkdelusions> Why god why is real vim not included with *buntu releases :)
<kitche> TuniX12: well it seems like you are coping a file into /usr/bin which is a shell script
 * darkdelusions beats head agiasnt wall
<[AtomX]> why can't I get java to install?
<xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR> yes Jack_Sparrow
<soundray> techsupport: that's not from /var/log/syslog, is it?
<TuniX12> xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR: sudo kate
<kitche> TuniX12: but go ahead let that script get lost in /usr/bin though
<xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR> sudo: kate: command not found
<techsupport> soundray thats from the terminal at boot up, i just restarted and typed to you what i saw
<TuniX12> kitche: thanks for advice man
<Xaphoo> how dangerous is it in your actual experience to use the hardy-proposed repositories?  How often does everything break?
<Odd-rationale> i'm looking on getting a new laptop. how does system76 and dell compare against each other? Specifically the gazelle value and the inspiron 1420n.
<Jack_Sparrow> xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR I have not used kde in awhile, but is kate not installed
<Jack_Sparrow> !editors
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<TuniX12> xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR: you(re using ubuntu or kubuntu??
<[AtomX]> can someone help me with java please?
<soundray> orudie: that's not what I asked you to do. Also, it's not polite to change your nick in mid conversation.
<xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR> it is i have used it to edit the menu.lst but gives me permisson errors
<TuniX12> xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR: sudo gedit
<xavierdrums> Anyone here no how to set the media back to defaults. I can't view any videos in firefox unless I DL them.
<Jack_Sparrow> xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR sudo nano
<xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR> im using kubuntu TuniX12
<TuniX12> xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR: sudo kate
<Jack_Sparrow> TuniX12 please use gksudo gedit...   not sudo
<xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR> sudo: gedit: command not found
<leato> lol
<xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR> sudo: kate: command not found
<TuniX12> Jack_Sparrow:  what's the differnce?
<Matthew12> is it possible for me to make ALSA default. pulseaudio always screws up when I two audio sources go at once.
<Jack_Sparrow> xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR sudo nano              ?
<techsupport> soundray, ok i changed clients its better this way
<clintchance> Anyone know why i cant reboot? I go to the little green man (or girl) in the top right corner click restart and it closes but doesnt restart. It does though prevent be from clicking and accessing anything but the desktop
<xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR> wow something actually opened
<techsupport> soundray, do you think what the problem may be ?
<goldbond> Tiberio`, leato:  i tried restarting, but eveeverything is still rendering slowly. how can i fix this or uninstall the driver i downloaded from nvidia's website?
<TuniX12> !editors | xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR
<ubottu> xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<ghindo> How can I find out my IP address on Ubuntu in the command line?  I tried ifconfig but it just gives me 192.168.etc.
<Jack_Sparrow> xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR  sudo nano open up?
<soundray> techsupport: unless you provide the information I asked for, I can't help you
<ghindo> clintchance: Have you tried rebooting from the terminal?  "sudo shutdown -r now"
<kitche> ghindo: well 192. is your ip unless you mean your outside ip
<goldbond> Tiberio`, leato:  i tried restarting, but eveeverything is still rendering slowly. how can i fix this or uninstall the driver i downloaded from nvidia's website?
<TuniX12> i wonder why kate is NOT FOUND ??
<xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR> yea
<clintchance> ghindo, il try it.
<ghindo> kitche: Yeah, I mean my outside IP
<xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR> sorry yes it did Jack_Sparrow
<goldbond> sorry about the repeat
<Jack_Sparrow> TuniX12 agreed
<techsupport> soundray, repeat please, i was switching irc clients
<goldbond> the slow rendering confused me
<majikman> how do i get a list of available packages with apt-=get?
<Tiberio`> goldbond: First, uninstall nvidia drivers, "sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-glx nvidia-settings", "sudo rm /etc/init.d/nvidia-glx". Disable nvidia restricted drivers, by  "sudo gedit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common", and type a line similiar to DISABLED_MODULES="nv". re-install websitedriver.
<Xaphoo> how dangerous is it in your actual experience to use the hardy-proposed repositories?  How often does everything break?
<Atomic_UE> on Hardy, my Tracker seems to only index emails in evolution and nothing else. Anyone have any idea on how to fix this?
<kitche> ghindo: install curl if you would I'll give you a shell script to do what you want
<Jack_Sparrow> xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR browse to /boot/grub/menu.lst   or reopen with sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<soundray> techsupport: no, sorry, I said it twice and I don't feel you value my advice
<Atomic_UE> on Hardy, my Tracker seems to only index emails in evolution but not any other files. Anyone have any idea on how to fix this?
<xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR> no it didnt but i got menu.lst open but it only shows vista Jack_Sparrow
<ghindo> Xaphoo: Not very often.  It's pretty safe to enable the proposed repos
<viking1> lol funny
<xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR> nm sorry
<TuniX12> Jack_Sparrow:  or gksudo gedit :D
<Xaphoo> ghindo: thanks, I'll go ahead and do it
<Xaphoo> do you have them enabled yourself ?
<kitche> ghindo: actually for wget use this wget -q -O - checkip.dyndns.org|sed -e 's/.*Current IP Address: //' -e 's/<.*$//'
<Jack_Sparrow> TuniX12 not in kubuntu
<TuniX12> ah
<kitche> ghindo: if you want to use curl it's just curl -s http://whatismyip.org/
<TuniX12> forget it
<Matthew12> Does anyone know how to make ALSO default over Pulseaudio?
<xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR> what do i need to change to make it auto boot to windows?
<Matthew12> ALSA*
<clintchance> ok that worked but why wont the other method work?
<wrench> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR Can you open a browser?
<ghindo> kitche: I've isntalled curl and got my address.  Thanks!
<Tiberio`> goldbond: Do you know Emacs and erc packages?. You need to communicate with us in console mode.
<xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR> an internet browser? or a file browser?
<viking1> yar ya change the order in grub...but who would want to put windoz as the default o/s
<tofaffy_> I am trying to install eggdrop from source, what package would TCL happen to be The right one...
<ghindo> kitche: Why do you have to use an outside service to get your IP address like that?
<Jack_Sparrow> xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR internet..   Does line 11 say default
<kitche> ghindo: you don't if your hooked right into your modem
<clintchance> Ok yeah the "perfered:" method of shutting down is not working anyone know why
<goldbond> Tiberio`: DISABLED_MODULES="nvidia nvidia_legacy nv" ?
<ghindo> kitche: Is it that router that's the problem?
<Atomic_UE> When I search via Tracker, it only displays emails in the search results. The Statistics window for Tracker says it has indexed alot of other files, but none of it comes up in search results
<kitche> ghindo: no the router will give you an internal uip but most routers have a way that you can see the ip though the web interface though
<commie_jebus> i wonder..
<TuniX12> Matthew12: why?  pulseaudio does has alsa plugin
<xbj9000> hi, I can play snes roms in snes9, but nes roms play very slow in gfceu, rocknes, ines etc.
<Malik_> i heard it's easy to crack a wep key in ubuntu?
<kitche> ghindo: if the said router has a web interface that is
<newbeeeeeee> hey room I need some technical help
<TuniX12> be aware!
<Snokalotapotamus> ok, hypothetical question, Say I want to upgrade to the gutsy gibbon from the feisty fawn but when I try it says I'm 250 megs short, I don't want to repartition the drive, what can I delete that's about 250 megs which won't destroy my OS?
<commie_jebus> is there a way to virtualize windows BUT use the linux desktop
<techsupport> here what my syslog says about mysql http://www.pastebin.org/44068
<commie_jebus> like a reversal of colinux
<leato> Snokalotapotamus: nothing
<Snokalotapotamus> leato: dang
<leato> Snokalotapotamus: unless you have much porn :P
<Ahadiel> commie_jebus, Virutalbox with seamless mode
<Snokalotapotamus> not on my OS partition
<goldbond> Tiberio`:  i know how to use emacs as at text editor
<Snokalotapotamus> I geuss I'll have to repartition
<Matthew12> TuniX12: pulseaudio always screws up when I accidently play from two audio sources (commonly rhythmbox and youtube), and I have to do a restart to get the sound working again. Alsa doesn't screw up like that.
<commie_jebus> ahadiel: could oyu explan what seamless mode is
<commie_jebus> :P
<leato> Snokalotapotamus: lol
<Ahadiel> commie_jebus, Go google for some screenshots, It's pretty self explainitory.
<wrench> Hoping someone can help me here..  My root partition is /dev/md0 (raid1 - hd[ab]1) but after upgrading to 8.04 (2.6.24) hda/hdb are detected as scsi (sda/sdb) so md0 never starts.
<xbj9000> why do we still have to use pulseaudio?
<Matthew12> TuniX12: I've just been killall-ing pulseaudio, but I was just wondering
<xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR> Jack_Sparrow,  how to i save this file?
<wrench> I can still boot to 2.6.20 ok, but not sure how to fix..
<techsupport> anyone knows about mysql server ? i cant get it to start .... this is what syslog says about mysql http://www.pastebin.org/44068
<majoh> Why am I getting kernel panic when booting kernels above 2.6.24-17, i.e. 2.6.24-18 & -19. I'm running x86_64 and 8.04?
<Jack_Sparrow> xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR Then save (Control-X), confirm (Y), and exit (Enter)
<viking1> wrench never upgrade always do a fresh intall mate...
<commie_jebus> ahadiel: can you use linux apps in hte same desktop
<kitche> wrench: well that's how libata and hda/hdb do not get detected as scsi really it's just how the kernel does the hard drive devices now
<TuniX12> Malik_: Matthew12 ask Jack_Sparrow
<Ahadiel> commie_jebus, Of course.
<Malik_> ask who?
<Malik_> y is he an expert
<Ahadiel> commie_jebus, Virtualbox is a virtualizing app that runs ontop of Linux
<Jack_Sparrow> xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR double check that.. it may be ctrl-w
<commie_jebus> ahadiel: cool, its like cowindows
<commie_jebus> ahadiel: thank you :P
<Ahadiel> commie_jebus, yup
<TuniX12> Malik_: be aware that weakness is fixed
<Malik_> Jack_Sparrow: cna u help me with sometin
<Matthew12> OK, Jack_Sparrow - when you get a minute could you tell me how to make ALSA default instead of killall-ing pulse all the time?
<xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR> ok gonna reboot and try it brb
<techsupport> ive been trying to figure this out for tha past 2 days
<techsupport> anyone please ?
<leato> techsupport: figure what out?
<newbeeeeeee> I'm porting ubuntu kde on another non-kde linux distro, Its working really well, I have kd3 and Bibletime installed from i386 intrepid packages. When I run Bibletime I get this message Could not find mime type   application/octet-stream and basically the top half of the page is showing CDATA info, looks like a html source kind of, does anyone know how to fix this?
<TuniX12> it's 2.00 i go to bed
<techsupport> leato, mysql server fails to start at boot
<Jack_Sparrow> Matthew12 I am swamped here..  /join #alsa
<techsupport> leato, well not only at boot, i cant start it at all
<Matthew12> jack_sparrow: no problem, thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> newbeeeeeee Look for help where you got bibletime.
<leato> if U just wanna solve it coz it's been 2 days.. reinstall it and to hell with it..
<goldbond> Tiberio`:  i am on another machine now
<viking1> techsupport go to gottalottachicken later today and theyll sort ya out
<leato> techsupport: if U just wanna solve it coz it's been 2 days.. reinstall it and to hell with it..
<indra_> good morning
<TuniX12> Jack_Sparrow: rofl
<indra_> can somebody help me
<techsupport> leato, what about my databases ?
<leato> indra_: morning? where are U from?
<indra_> Croatia
<leato> techsupport: backup them
<indra_> CROATIA
<leato> techsupport: what do you use as mysql frontend?
<techsupport> leato, do you think you can help me back them up ?
<TuniX12> lol its night in croatia
<newbeeeeeee> Jack_Sparrow:  no its not a bible time issue its a Ubuntu/KDE issue that I'm still missing a package or 2 , So I can use CDATA properly
<viking1> go to gottalottachicken ffs...techsupport
<indra_> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> TuniX12 I am covering a few extra channels today
<indra_> croatia
<indra_> :)
<goldbond> Tiberio`:  i am starting up the broken machine in console mode
<indra_> germany austria and poland
<indra_> lol
<leato> techsupport: ill try.. what do you use as interface for the mysql server? phpmyadmin maybe?
<Jack_Sparrow> newbeeeeeee what does lsb_release -a say exactly
<indra_> i dont know
<indra_> i wish start program
<techsupport> techsupport, yes phpmyadmin
<indra_> i write in shell
<TuniX12> i quit good night all euh good moring all euh!!!?? where are u from all
<Tiberio`> goldbond: Do you uninstall the package nvidia drivers ?
<nixnoob> how do i get a server to automatically start on boot? its not listed on the services menu in the adminstration menu...
<leato> techsupport: ok, you just have to export each database.. you gotta do it one by one (unless someone else knows a faster way)
<indra_> ** (firefox:6820): WARNING **: Can not stat /tmp/orbit-vladek
<indra_> ** ERROR **: Resource problem creating '/tmp/orbit-vladek'
<indra_> aborting...
<indra_> Aborted
<wiseman> hello hello
<FloodBot1> indra_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wiseman> anybody here have experience using wine?
<goldbond> Tiberio`:  yes. i uninstalled nvidia-glx-new
<kitche> nixnoob: what service is it?
<indra_> i am crazy
<leato> techsupport: you export a database selecting it and going to the Export tab.. it'll offer you several export format, choose SQL
<nixnoob> kitche, fuppes
<wiseman> I'm trying to get Steam to work correctly with Wine and I'm having issues here
<indra_> my filesystem is in read only mode
<techsupport> leato, well, i have 2 databases and the one i want to keep is my forum db
<spideyman> wiseman try #winehq
<leato> techsupport: you can save them in files, which i recommend.. play a bit with the phpmyadmin
<kitche> nixnoob: hmm not sure on that really never heard of it myself
<wiseman> thanks spideyman
<leato> techsupport: k, then select it and go to the Export tab
<indra_> my filesystem is in read only mode
<techsupport> leagris, i cant login to phpmyadmin cause mysql server is down :(
<goldbond> Tiberio`: the resolution is back to 800x600, but the rendering is swift again
<nixnoob> kitche, its usually sudo /etc/init.d/fuppes start
<techsupport> leagris, #2002 - The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured)
<indra_> what i must do
<indra_> ?
<techsupport> i mean
<leato> techsupport: lol.. you're right :P
<techsupport> leato, #2002 - The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured)
<leato> techsupport: my bad..
<indra_> ?
<wiseman> nobody seems to be awake in there, spideyman
<Jack_Sparrow> newbeeeeeee what does lsb_release -a say exactly               I ask becasue I have seen your question before and after wasting half an hour it became obvious the person was not using ubuntu but one of the derivatives BASED on ubuntu.. which we do not support
<goldbond> Tiberio`:  is there anything else i should do before installing the website drivers again?
<leato> techsupport: google that error, just like that, paste it
<Tiberio`> goldbond: Are you in console mode now?.
<goldbond> Tiberio`:  yes
<indra_> can somebody help me
<viking1> ya got that right wake up yu geeks
<yell0w> !ask | indra_
<ubottu> indra_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<goldbond> Tiberio`:  failsafe terminal actually
<swegner> hi, I'm trying to help my brother out who's having some trouble:  On his Ubuntu system, he has his /home directory mounted on a separate hard drive formatted as JFS.  However, he's having a lot of trouble with rhythmbox and other programs which I think is caused by the filesystem.  He has more than half of the harddrive free-- would it be easy to run a live CD for gparted, copy his home partition to a new one, and then change the mou
<indra_> my filesystem is in read only mode
<spideyman> wiseman whats not working for you
<kitche> nixnoob: is the /etc/init.d/fuppes file chmod +x and is the symlink name correct for it it might be setup so it does not run by default on boot
<indra_> i must remount filesystem
<Tiberio`> goldbond: It's the gdm daemon stopped?}
<yell0w> indra_: how did that happen ?
<supertanker> I'm having trouble getting ssh to connect to a ip-based address
<leato> !googlubuntu
<ubottu> Factoid googlubuntu not found
<wrench> if I remove hda1 from md0, change hda1 to linux (from raid autodetect), and set root=/dev/sda1 in grub -- should that work?
<Tiberio`> goldbond: kdm?
<wiseman> spideyman: everything.  I already have it installed in windows and I'm trying to get away from going to windows for anything.
<supertanker> It's saying it doesn't recognize the service
<wrench> or does md do other nefarious things ?
<goldbond> Tiberio`:  i don't know. what is the command to stop gdm again?
<newbeeeeeee> Hi Jack_Sparrow I'm not shure what you mean by "﻿lsb_release -a" but I'm uploading a screenshot of the problem.
<nixnoob> kitche, it wont let me chmod +x fuppes
<sudobash> leato if you do !google ubuntu i will respond
<leato> !google ubuntu
<sudobash> Looking on Google for ubuntu
<sudobash> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=ubuntu
<ubottu> Factoid google ubuntu not found
<Tiberio`> goldbond: sudo /etc/init.d/<gdm|kdm> stop
<snukkie> [Google] #1 Ubuntu Home Page | Ubuntu ( http://www.ubuntu.com/ )
<viking1> cmon wiseman...ya need a windoz install....
<snukkie> [Google] Desc:
<leato> sudobash: are you a bot?
<Jack_Sparrow> newbeeeeeee I mean type in a terminal  lsb_release -a
<onthefence928> what would the veteran ubuntu users here recommend for a newbie like me? the gnome version or the KDE version? also is there a way to switch between the two without reinstalling?
<wiseman> spideyman: it says "steam.exe (main exception):cannot open blob archive file.  CMultFieldBlob(mem-mapped file).  Failed to MapViewOfFile.
<kitche> nixnoob: why not just put sudo in front of it
<indra_> i install vmware sever
<leato> hey all of you! -> http://www.googlubuntu.com/ ;)
<wiseman> viking1: I don't intend to get rid of windows entirely, I just want to minimize the times I have to go there.
<nixnoob> kitche, i did for some reason it doesn't change.
<spideyman> wiseman thats a steam issue google that
<indra_> when i wish run firefox i can't
<newbeeeeeee> Jack_Sparrow:  I tried that and it didn't work, heres an image http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/9425/bibletimecdatanl4.png
<kitche> nixnoob: sounds like the symlink is probably setup wrong forgot the debian tool to actually make it so it fixes the symlinks so it boots correctly
<Guest75771> where can I find the fmod 3.75 sources?
<Jack_Sparrow> newbeeeeeee What distro or release are you running..  it isnt ubuntu
<indra_> i dont know
<indra_> i must putting filesystem i writteble mode
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<spideyman> wiseman http://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Steam_under_Linux
<Ed|PM> sweet
<indra_> but i don't know how
<newbeeeeeee> I'm Using Puppy Linux 4.0
<ivan_> #kde
<TropicalDude> Hi there. just need help for a n00b... When I listen to a flash with audio or flash video with audio it blocks the audio for other linux apps, or viceversa, linux audio block flash plugin audio any advice, help, ?
<Jack_Sparrow> newbeeeeeee Then I suggest you find out where to get support for that release
<indra_> ivan are you from croatia
<indra_> ?
<mneptok> TropicalDude: known shortcoming of PulseAudio.
<techsupport> is changing the ip address may cause mysql server fail to start ?
<newbeeeeeee> Jack_Sparrow KDE is unheard of on Puppy linux and I have it running thats to Ubuntu, The Only place that makes sense to get help is here.
<techsupport> cause once my ip address was changed mysql fails to start at boot
<spideyman> newbeeeeeee, try #puppylinux
<TropicalDude> mneptok: that was fast, thank u very much , and that means is a bug and is going to be fix soon?
<indra_> heh
<vbabiy> hey how can I clear the trash from the terminal
<newbeeeeeee> thats=thanks
<othinspear> hi anyone know why when i upgraded to ubuntu 8.4 mp3s will not play?
<leato> techsupport: it can cause that others can't connect to it, but it can't fail to start because of that
<indra_> How can i put filesystem in other mode
<indra_> ?
<techsupport> leato, hmmmm
<techsupport> leato, cause thats the only thing that was changed
<viking1> never upgrade alway do a fresh install ...dont people get it..ffs
<Ravenkin> Can anyone help with a monitor problem?  Have a DVI monitor and a VGA monitor.  Can only get display on the VGA monitor, but want it on the DVI monitor when the restricted NVidia driver is on.  When the restricted driver is off I can get a display, but not the correct resolution.
<newbeeeeeee> tech support is unknow for kde on Puppy, Its a strickly Gtk2 + Qt4 distro now
<leato> techsupport: explain that.. you changed it how and where?
<indra_> I will kill that admin
<onthefence928> ﻿what would the veteran ubuntu users here recommend for a newbie like me? the gnome version or the KDE version? also is there a way to switch between the two without reinstalling?
<techsupport> techsupport, ip address was changed by my isp because the computer was down for a week
<infinitycircuit> onthefence928, i would say gnome. you can install "kubuntu-desktop" or "ubuntu-desktop" to have both once you install
<techsupport> techsupport, i havent changed any settings because everything was set up the way i want it
<leato> techsupport: mm.. i dont think that's what is causing it
<Pici> !google
<sudobash> Looking on Google for
<sudobash> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<jals> hey guys, i'm trying to tidy up partitions on a drive, i currently have a partition with type 'ext', with my data partition appearing to be inside that partition, or at  least it's indented on gparted, does that make sense?
<goldbond> Tiberio`:  it is working okay, thanks for your help
<Atomic_UE> how can i figure out the commands for ubottu ?
<infinitycircuit> jals, yes that is a logical partition. it is necessary as you can only have 4 primary partitions
<Pici> !usage | Atomic_UE
<ubottu> Atomic_UE: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Atomic_UE> ty
<jals> infinitycircuit: i'd like to just remove all partitions and give the whole drive to my data partition
<Pie-rate> how do i find out what application is using a filesystem (my external hdd) so i can stop it and unmount it?
<darkdelusions> onthefence928: The KDE vs gnome question is all about personal perf. But yes you can get both with reinstalling
<jals> but i can't see how to do it in gparted
<othinspear> so is has anyone  had this problem with 8.4 mp3s not playing /
<infinitycircuit> jals, you won't be able to make a logical partition into a primary one.  delete all other partitions, expand the primary that "holds" the logical, and then expand the logical within that
<othinspear> is there a way to rollback to the previous version
<jals> infinitycircuit: i see, does that make any real difference to the operation of the drive, or would i be best to wipe the drive and restore from backup?
<techsupport> leato, whats the command to start mysql server ?
<infinitycircuit> jals, could you pastebin the output of fdisk -l
<infinitycircuit> jals, that will make it a lot easier to explain
<jals> ok, will do
<leato> techsupport: mysqld
<othinspear> so can someone please help me out here
<ttuuxxx> Does anybudy know which packages I need for CData to work?
<infinitycircuit> othinspear, reinstall
<mneptok> othinspear: how did you try to enable mp3 playback?
<sprecker> <- noob, how do i get to ~/.wine/system.reg
<infinitycircuit> sprecker, nautilus ~/.wine
<techsupport> leato, the boys in #mysql are telling me to backup my db
<dsh-1> hey guys and gals i have a problem with my / it seems to be reporting 0 space available when i know for a fact there are about 2 gigs free. I was recently accessing it and writing files to it with ext2fsd under windows and now it reports 0 disk space available (this problem does not occur under windows)
<techsupport> leato, not sure how to do that
<darkdelusions> othinspear: the back way to roll back is to reinstall.
<dsh-1> i tried touch /forcefsck and rebooted but the problem persists
<sprecker> i think i found it with search finnaly
<darkdelusions> onthefence928: best way even :)
<dsh-1> root@ubuntu:/home/daishi# df /
<dsh-1> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<dsh-1> /dev/hda5             63196008  61017852         0 100% /
<kitche> dsh-1: 5% is being used by root
<leato> techsupport: me neither.. coz yer mysql server is down.. you kinda need it to backup the dbs :P.. ask them about backuping dbs with no server running (i dont see it possible)
<jals> infinitycircuit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20734/ - it is the first drive that's the concern, the 120gb one
<kitche> dsh-1: df will put that in account as well
<dsh-1> kitche: what?
<dsh-1> what do u mean by that
<onthefence928> is there a way to "dock" pidgin like i can with AIM triton in windows (it docks to either edge of the screen and any maximized windows will pretend that AIM is a border of teh screen and not go under it)
<kitche> dsh-1: 5% of filesystem space is reserved by root to use for emergencies among other things
<infinitycircuit> jals, thanks. it looks like the 120gb one is marked as bootable.  wiping it and replacing it with just data might stop your machine from booting, depending on your setup
<OpenMindDJ> has anyone had trouble with Hardy where you are doing something as simple as saving a file in GIMP and the screen all of a sudden turns black with little squares all over the place.  Using ATI non-restricted drivers. Radeon 9600
<infinitycircuit> jals, which partition do you want to expand to the full size
<jals> the ntfs one
<jals> id:7
<commie_jebus> whenever i try to start a VM in virtal box i get error -1908
<mneptok> OpenMindDJ: the 9600 series cards are not yet well supported by -ati, sadly
<infinitycircuit> jals, i would recommend wiping and restoring from backup. i don't trust gparted to manipulate ntfs when it comes to extended partition resizing
<dsh-1> kitche: Ohh I guess ext2fsd doesnt take that into account
<mneptok> OpenMindDJ: it could be an actual driver problem
<dsh-1> but its still weird because i had the 2gbs free before using ext2fsd
<jals> infinitycircuit: ok, thanks, i'll have to make sure all my backups are in order
<jals> cheers for the help
<dsh-1> ohh wait
<dsh-1> nevermind
<infinitycircuit> any time
<Tabdigger> keypad support needed
<Tabdigger> new to ubuntu
<sprecker> tanks infinitycircuit
<OpenMindDJ> mneptok: Do you think following the directions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-88d6ae9bc3a3f8076f7056b320304c2aa3a5af60 would help/hurt.  Should I try and reconfigure xorg?  I never had this issue on feisty.
<mneptok> OpenMindDJ: under Feisty, -ati or -fglrx?
<OpenMindDJ> Ubuntu Hardy Ati fglrx
<dsh-1> kitche: thanks for your help
<OpenMindDJ> mneptok: Does that make sense?  I was thinking that maybe the restricted driver could help
<mneptok> OpenMindDJ: what driver were you using with Feisty? and which with Hardy?
<OpenMindDJ> In Feisty...just the default non restricted
<thegreatness> #
<OpenMindDJ> Same in Hardy
<kitche> dsh-1: not a problem all I m doing on my machine anyways is recompiling my ports that need it :)
<xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR> Jack_Sparrow, its workin now thanks a million man
<Jack_Sparrow> great
<mneptok> OpenMindDJ: could be a regression in the latest free driver. try a pre-Hardy live session and see if the problem persists. if not, start looking at current -ati driver bug reports. you're proabbly not alone.
<mneptok> *probably
<xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR> now if i could just figure out how to view my windows partition in kubuntu and how to put things on the system tray
<commie_jebus> whenever i try to start a VM in virtal box i get error -1908
<OpenMindDJ> mneptok: thanks I'll poke around.  The problem may not happen for an hour or so and then all of a sudden....BAM
<Starnestommy> commie_jebus: does it say anything else?
<commie_jebus> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR create a mount point and mount your windows drive
<techsupport> how can i .tar a directory ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<commie_jebus> whats the paste bin site
<Pici> !paste | commie_jebus
<ubottu> commie_jebus: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Starnestommy> commie_jebus: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR> it wont mess up my windows partition will it Jack_Sparrow ?
<proprietarysucks> techsupport: tar cf directory/
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<Ninjavidual> hey guys how do i get rid of the partitions made by the ubuntu installer?
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<proprietarysucks> Ninjavidual: sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<Jack_Sparrow> xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR it should not if you are running gutsy or hardy..
<proprietarysucks> commie_jebus: pastebin.com
<xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR> ya runnin hardy
<sam_> hi
<LimCore> wtf???
<commie_jebus> !paste
<commie_jebus> VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic..
<commie_jebus> VBox status code: -1908 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED).
<commie_jebus> Result Code:
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<FloodBot1> commie_jebus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<commie_jebus> 0x80004005
<LimCore> why openoffice thinks "important" is not a word and recommends a "import ant" ?
<Jack_Sparrow> xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR if only sudo was working right for you
<xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR> i belive so Jack_Sparrow
<sam_> I just got a new lcd monitor. Im using a Toshiba laptop and I have the monitor plugged into it now. How can I clone the laptop screen onto the monitor
<commie_jebus> you sead !paste
<McChic> Hey Jack, got a min to `splain the logisics of setting up the simplest of networks betwixt two ubuntu machines to a newbie?
<Pici> commie_jebus: !paste told the bot to tell you the link to the pastebin....
<Ninjavidual> proprietarysucks: its actually an external harddrive that has been partioned, sdb, is it the same command but with sdb instead of sda?
<Starnestommy> commie_jebus: no, we said '!paste' to make ubottu say something about pasting
<darkdelusions> sam_:  You will need the use the nvida settings
<xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR> yea Jack_Sparrow sudo is working
<commie_jebus> http://pastebin.com/m28a14a4d
<commie_jebus> there
<Starnestommy> commie_jebus: did you install use sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-modules-$(uname -r) ?
<commie_jebus> yes
<commie_jebus> didnt work
<Starnestommy> commie_jebus: now run sudo modprobe vboxdrv
<Jack_Sparrow> xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR sudo mkdir /media/drunk-ntfs    sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/drunk-ntfs      substitute your windows partition for hda1 in this example
<sam_> I dont have a nvidia graphics card..
<techsupport> how can i ls hidden files ?
<Jack_Sparrow> xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR sudo fdisk -l  if you dont know
<mneptok> techsupport: ls -a
<darkdelusions> sam_:  sorry about that I should have asked that first
<commie_jebus> FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found.
<[T]ank> ok, so i have mplayer and mplayerplug-ins installed. When i open and view a video in firefox all i get is sound, what am i missing?
<sam_> anybody??
<mneptok> [T]ank: video.
<OpenMindDJ> mneptok: what command tells me the video driver being used?  Just curious...
<mneptok> *rimshot*
<kitche> [T]ank: a codec issue maybe
<[T]ank> ﻿mneptok: yes... thank you
<[T]ank> just playing mpeg
<darkdelusions> sam_: this should help ya out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<Malik_> how do u chage the top picture of the compiz-fusion cube
<Ninjavidual> How do i remove the extra partitions made by the ubuntu installer on an external harddrive. I still want to keep the windows files that are on there in the first place, therefore do not want to format the harddrive
<Jack_Sparrow> Malik_ ccsm   look at cube caps
<xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR> how is it i paste large amnts of txt?
<Malik_> cube caps alrite
<xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Starnestommy> xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR: use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<commie_jebus> ???
<commie_jebus> starnestommy: ?
<commie_jebus> FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found.
<Starnestommy> commie_jebus: did you recently upgrade the kernel?
<commie_jebus> starnestommy: no
<xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR> sd
<Ninjavidual> ﻿How do i remove the extra partitions made by the ubuntu installer on an external harddrive? I still want to keep the windows files that are on there in the first place, therefore do not want to format the harddrive.
<xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR> it wont paste the url
<commie_jebus> starnestommy: maybe I should try reinstalling?
<Starnestommy> xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR: get the url from the address bar
<Starnestommy> commie_jebus: try re-running sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-modules-$(uname -r)
<xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/20736/
<xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR> there it worked that time
<SeaPhor> WB bazhang
<bazhang> thanks SeaPhor :)
<commie_jebus> starnestommy: E: Couldn't find package virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-19-generic
<Herissy> lol
<Starnestommy> commie_jebus: try sudo apt-get install virtualbox-modules-ose-generic
<xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR> Jack_Sparrow, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/20736/
<commie_jebus> starnestommy: E: Couldn't find package virtualbox-modules-ose-generic
<legend2440> OpenMindDJ: the driver your using should be listed in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<JoaoVr> Can I delete the old kernels from my system?
<xx_DrUnKeN_TiGeR> Jack_Sparrow,  which option wont mess up my windows install?
<kitche> JoaoVr: well you can but I suggest keeping one for a backup
<Starnestommy> commie_jebus: oops, I meant to say virtualbox-ose-modules-generic
 * SW0RDF15H is Away, Reason: ( ocupado ) | Since: ( Monday, June 16, 2008. 21:26:25 ) Xlack v2.1
<JoaoVr> How I do that?
<OpenMindDJ> mneptok: should have known.  Driver = 'ati'  Is this the open source version of the ATI driver?
<commie_jebus> starnestommy: virtualbox-ose-modules-generic is already the newest version.
<Starnestommy> !away > SW0RDF15H
<darkdelusions> commie_jebus: go to virtualbox.org and download it from there and do a dpkg -i packagename
<SW0RDF15H> entschuldigung
<Starnestommy> commie_jebus: I think that the modules might not have been updated yet for that version of the kernel
<sprecker> is there a reason every time i edit and save RegisteredOwner"="Change preferred owner in ~/.wine/system.reg" in systen.reg is reverts back
<Ninjavidual> ﻿﻿How do i remove the extra partitions made by the ubuntu installer on an external harddrive? I still want to keep the windows files that are on there in the first place, therefore do not want to format the harddrive.
<JoaoVr> kitche how I do that?
<OpenMindDJ> mneptok: xorg http://paste.ubuntu.com/20737/
<kitche> JoaoVr: just remove the packages of the older kernel
<gaspipe1> yo people
<JoaoVr> kitche on sinaptyc?
<sprecker> i assume i could just edid and save the file and be good to go
<kitche> JoaoVr: yes or aptitude
<sprecker> somthing is changing the file back
<legend2440> OpenMindDJ: yes it is . fglrx is the proprietary ati driver. i also have a Radeon 9600. what problem are you having?
<Ninjavidual> could somebody please respond
<Ninjavidual> ﻿﻿How do i remove the extra partitions made by the ubuntu installer on an external harddrive? I still want to keep the windows files that are on there in the first place, therefore do not want to format the harddrive.
<Ninjavidual> should i use gparted?
<OpenMindDJ> legend2440: At randome times my screen goes black with strange squares all ofer the place.  The only way to recover is to CNTL ALT BACKSPACE
<nickrud> Ninjavidual yes, parted would do fine for removing the partitions. If you're running vista, you can use the disk manager there to expand your windows partition. Not familiar with gparted expanding ntfs
<LimCore> I have a .ttf file... how to install it in my system?
<legend2440> OpenMindDJ: have you tried enabling the proprietary driver in   System>Admin>Hardware Driver?
<nickrud> !fonts | LimCore
<ubottu> LimCore: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<OpenMindDJ> legend2440: tried that and it was nasty...I pasted my xorg.conf; does this look normal to you?  I noticed a section called Section "device" # and another called Section "device" (without the pound sign)
<FuRom> Is there a GUI for cron jobs?
<nickrud> legend2440 you seem to have some really odd stuff in that xorg.conf, like it's two that are improperly merged. How'd you get it?
<OpenMindDJ> legend2440: I believe that this xorg file was used from a backup of Feisty since I hosed up the Ubuntu xorg when enabling the proprietary driver.
<m-c> FuRom: I do not think so
<FuRom> m-c, ah, that sucks. X_x' Oh well.
<legend2440> OpenMindDJ: give me a sec i'll look.   are you doing Big Desktop or some kind of dual monitors?
<FuRom> m-c, thanks
<nickrud> legend2440 sorry, the last was for you
<m-c> You bet.
<OpenMindDJ> legend2440: thinking maybe I should do a reconfigure of xorg....Only one monitor 1280 X 1024
<OpenMindDJ> I do have compiz enabled
<nickrud> dang. OpenMindDJ see my second to last to legend2440 . I can't type tonight
<SeaPhor> Ninjavidual, the reason you are not recieving more help is because you are describing a broad problem with few details, the more described in one line of description with as many details as possible the better
<LimCore> thanks  nickrud
<nickrud> Ninjavidual yes, parted would do fine for removing the partitions. If you're running vista, you can use the disk manager there to expand your windows partition. Not familiar with gparted expanding ntfs
<OpenMindDJ> nickrud: so it is messed up....
<FuRom> m-c, I found a cron GUI. gnome-schedule =3
<m-c> Yay!
<nickrud> OpenMindDJ I'd say so. Personally, I'd make a backup of it, like copying it to my desktop, then run   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg . That would get you back a default to work with
<sprecker> how do i edit system.reg for wine?
<legend2440> OpenMindDJ: here is my xorg.conf for Radeon 9600      http://pastebin.com/f292c9a4b
<legend2440> OpenMindDJ: its much cleaner than the one Gutsy made
<Felonious> I couldnt get ATI drivers to work for me regardless of what I did
<Felonious> I have to switch to nvidia
<OpenMindDJ> nickrud: I will give that a shot (thanks all)
<commie_jebus> starnestommy: so how do i enable seamless mode
<commie_jebus> so how do i enable seamless mode in virtualbox
<cwood> Hello, non-Ubuntu user trying to help an acquaintance. How do I tell which release of Ubuntu the person has?
<jameslr> Felonious: are you trying to get the fglrx driver working?
<MaxPayne> quick question about gparted
<kitche> !version | cwood:
<ubottu> cwood:: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<jack-desktop> is there a terminal math/calculator command?
<Ninjavidual> cwood: click system on the top panel, and about ubuntu
<cwood> Thank you.
<MaxPayne> I want to remove ubuntu from my laptop.  WIll the gparted livecd be enough to do this and resize my windows partition to fit the rest?
<fryfrog> can one use apt in some way to go from 32bit -> 64bit?
<nrotkis> commie_jebus , did you install guest editions for vbox?
<bazhang> fryfrog, no; only a new install can do that
<earthling> jack-desktop  : bc
<commie_jebus> nroktkis: no not yet, I just want to know so when i finnish installing XP i know ohw
<fryfrog> bazhang: ah, and you can't "upgrade" via cd i assume, right?
<bazhang> fryfrog, correct
<nrotkis> cntl + l
<Ninjavidual> ﻿MaxPayne: I've got the same problem, trying to remove new partions after a botched install of ubuntu
<jack-desktop> earthling, bc?
<fryfrog> i figured that was the case, since i've *never* read of anyone doing something like that
<HerbMonk> using the command line: how do I find my mac: address ?
<cwood> HerbMonk: ifconfig
<earthling> jack-desktop  : type bc on cmd prompt.. the try 2+3 <enter>.. you get the result
<HerbMonk> <Cwood> Thanks mate
<Starnestommy> HerbMonk: ifconfig | grep HWaddr
<jack-desktop> earthling, oh, i was trying bc 2+3
<Netham46> Anyone know the command for updating the time from the command line?
<OpenMindDJ> nickrud: ran the reconfigure that you mentioned and that has cleaned up xorg.conf.  I will not know if this has resolved the issue since I can't really reproduce it.  Should I now run dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg?  Right now, I do not see the driver listed as ati.  There is no driver listed.
<kitche> Netham46: date unless you want to use ntpdate
<Felonious> has anyone successfully installed photoshop CS2 from the production studio DVD's with wine?
<Felonious> mine closes on setup
<Netham46> kitche, ty.
<kitche> Felonious: did you check wine's website I believe there is extra steps to getting it to work if it does work been a while but I knew that it did not work
<zmaet> I'm trying to setup my wireless connection, it detects the router but signal is stuck at 0% ... does anybody have a clue ??
<nickrud> OpenMindDJ you should run that, make sure it works. If you get a screen, then try   system->admin->hardware manager . One question first, which ati card do you have?
<OpenMindDJ> nickrud: ATI Radeon 9600
<nickrud> OpenMindDJ yes, you should get a good 2d accel'd screen now, and with the hardware manager get decent 3d
<nickrud> OpenMindDJ assuming you haven't messed with envy or the ati driver from ati's site
<OpenMindDJ> nickrud: I have not messed with those.  So I should run the reconfigure -phigh.  When you say hardware manager do you mean Hardware Drivers?
<Ninjavidual> Hi, we use dc++ with windows on my network for file sharing. Is there any way of installing a Linux app that would work with the rest of the dc++ network?
<nickrud> OpenMindDJ did you do the -pcritical?
<OpenMindDJ> nickrud: yes
<nickrud> And your desktop works, with keyboard, mouse
<OpenMindDJ> nickrud: yes
<OpenMindDJ> Compiz looks fine as well
<nickrud> OpenMindDJ then skip -phigh.
<OpenMindDJ> nickrud: should I just leave well enough alone
<zmaet> anybody have an idea why a wireless connection would be stuck at 0% ?
<nickrud> OpenMindDJ yep :) And, I meant hardware drivers, keep forgetting the name changed
<OpenMindDJ> nickrud: ah ok.  What is the advantage of enabling restricted driver, better 3D?  I am not a gamer so this may not be necessary.  The spinning cube is about all I need...love that thing :)
<jameslr> Does fglrx work with AIGLX in hardy?
<nickrud> OpenMindDJ if you get compiz running, you're probably using the ati driver anyway
<nickrud> jameslr yes
<jameslr> I can't get the compiz crap to work. I don't really want to get it to work. I just want to be able to get my driver running.
<OpenMindDJ> nickrud: gotcha...odd that this does not show in xorg...but I'll take it.  thanks for the help...we'll see if this resolves the mysterious black squares along with the black screen
<nickrud> OpenMindDJ you can check by looking over /var/log/Xorg.0.log. It's long, but you want to look for what driver is in use
<legend2440> nickrud: what does the -pcritical do ? its not mentioned in man dpkg-reconfigure
<nickrud> legend2440 it asks zero questions. Should be mentioned
<OpenMindDJ> nickrud: towards the end of that file I see RADEON all over the place
<legend2440> nickrud: ok thanks
<spideyman> !3d
<ubottu> Factoid 3d not found
<radloot> does anyone know how to fix the bootloader with a dual boot osx leopard and hardy (hardy won't boot unless cd is in, then i have to choose "boot from first disk")
<nickrud> OpenMindDJ then you are not using the fglrx driver. And your chip is old enough that the radeon provides dri acceleration. If you look over the lines with radeon all over them :) you can see it talking about checking and enabling direct rendering/dri
<chmac> Anyone know which package vim PHP syntax highlighting is contained in?
<phdmybest> anybody could help ? how to install ubuntu to flash disk without swap. i install ubuntu to my flash disk,but could not boot it up. the system said:can't mount selected partition.
<shaffy> if i'm formatting an external harddrive (used strictly for storage), is it necessary to have 5% of the filesystem blocks reserved for the super user?  can i make this 0%?
<OpenMindDJ> nickrud: I see direct rendering enabled
<Cyde> I had a minor issue with pulseaudio that I seem to have fixed.  Now my only problem is that it doesn't start automatically with KDE, so I have to manually start it in a shell each time I login.  I'm running Ubuntu 8.04; any ideas?
<node357> mkfs.ext3 -m 0
<nickrud> OpenMindDJ so you can just continue as is. Many people with your card do.
<OpenMindDJ> nickrud: and supported VESA modes.
<nickrud> OpenMindDJ yeah, that log is very good reading.
<shaffy> node357: and there should be no problems in doing so, correct?
<OpenMindDJ> nickrud: I think I will....thanks again for the help to all of you.
<taime1> if i insert a wireless card in my system, how will ubuntu know its there?
<taime1> (desktop)
<mneptok> taime1: PCI probing.
<taime1> so it automagic?
<mneptok> taime1: just be sure the chipset on the card is supported.
 * nickrud wondered what term to use for that
<node357> shaffy, yeah it should be fine
<shaffy> node357: thanks :)
<node357> you're welcome shaffy
<taime1> i know the card is supported. so ubuntu will simply see it?
<mneptok> yes
<taime1> sweet, thank you
<SilverReadman> Anybody know how I can apply themes with emerald theme manager?
<chmac> I've installed vim-gnome but no syntax highlighting. Any clues?
<SilverReadman> I open it up, view the theme, and then I'm stuck.
<nickrud> chmac install vim-full
<chmac> nickrud: I also tried that, no luck
<SilverReadman> There's no "apply" button.
<SilverReadman> TEACH ME THE WAY OF THE UBUNTU
<chmac> nickrud: It's a transitional package that installs vim-gnome, so it comes to the same thing I think
<cwood> If a person using dapper was only getting sound in firefox (but not xmms, beep-media-player, or vlc), what would you recommend?
<nickrud> chmac I added that, then added   syntax on to ~/.vimrc . And I see that now ;)
<SilverReadman> ANYONE?
<SilverReadman> Sorry, yelling.
<SilverReadman> Seriously though.
<chmac> nickrud: I think it's the syntax on bit, just reading https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vim/+question/6111
<chmac> nickrud: Thanks, I'll try it now :)
<SilverReadman> Anyone besides, you know, nickrud and chmac?
<nickrud> SilverReadman heh. What I do is pick a theme, then do:   alt-f2  emerald --replace . A hack but I know no other way
<chmac> nickrud: Woopdewoop :) :) :)
<SilverReadman> Thanks
<chmac> SilverReadman: You're trying to apply themes?
<SilverReadman> Indeed.
<cwood> SilverReadman: what window manager are you using? YOu can read the docs for the wm.
<chmac> SilverReadman: I don't use emerald, I have installed it once, but not these days
<nickrud> !info vim-full gutsy
<ubottu> vim-full (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - full fledged version. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:7.0-164+1ubuntu7.2 (gutsy), package size 934 kB, installed size 1880 kB
<SilverReadman> Chmac- What do you use then?
<chmac> SilverReadman: Themes, I don't have any themes installed, I just used whatever was shipped with Ubuntu 8.04 standard
<linkmaster03> How do I set a static local IP for my laptop?
<edenroz> hello! can i run ubuntu 32bit on a AMD64?
<edenroz> or i have to use 64bit version?
<Miesco> edenroz: You bet
<nickrud> edenroz yes
<Starnestommy> edenroz: 32-bit works on AMD64
<SilverReadman> Edenroz- Of course
<nickrud> edenroz recommended for most people, in fact
<edenroz> so i make a mistake when i installed 64bit version?
<chmac> SilverReadman: If you're using emerald look up the docs for it, there must be something online somewhere...
<Starnestommy> edenroz: the 64-bit version also works
<edenroz> tnks to all :D
<SilverReadman> nickrud- any chance of undoing that "emerald --replace" seeing as the theme turned out to be crap?
<nickrud> edenroz not a mistake, it's just a few things that take a little extra work to get them working
<Starnestommy> edenroz: although there are some bugs and other issues that only happen with the 64-bit version
<nickrud> SilverReadman pick a different one, and repeat the replace
<SilverReadman> How about going back to the Ubuntu default?
<nickrud> SilverReadman   gtk-window-decorator --replace
<SilverReadman> thank you =p
<kappaccino> bahaha up yours Nero... nrg2iso for the win !
<alinon>  so i've got emerald installed, but nothing happens when i click the themes i have installed, anyone know what might be wrong?  nobody in answering in #compiz
<nickrud> SilverReadman what I ended up doing was picking one that was close, and using the incredible customization stuff in the theme manager to get it to exactly my taste
<alinon> i've got ubuntu 8.04 installed btw
<nickrud> alinon   type   alt-f2 emerald --replace , after selecting a theme (feels like deja vu)
<spideyman> kappaccino, nrg2iso doesnt always work mostly with games
<kappaccino> alinon: is your window decorator set to emerald instead of GTK ?
<alinon> i'll check real quick
<spideyman> kappaccino, even better try burning a diskjuggler image in linux
<kappaccino> I just had to burn this stupid ERD Commander set in .nrg format
<kappaccino> spideyman: I tried to burn it through nero in virtualbox xp but I failed :(
<kappaccino> wine didn't seem to like it either
<alinon> kappaccino: i don't recall where i can find that option
<alinon> i know it's in compizconfig settings
<spideyman> kappaccino, nero linux would do it too
<kappaccino> spideyman:  it was crashing under wine
<spideyman> kappaccino, no theres a nero for linux version 3 now i think
<alinon> rickrud: doing that command did allow my compiz theme to work, but when i restart X the theme goes back to default
<fornax> oh this dumb elitist troll tard
<kappaccino> alinon: found this neat thing in synaptic called compiz fusion icon, that's how I change it
<fornax> tryin to tell me im so dumb
<fornax> he says ubuntu is based off sarge
<fornax> what do you guys say to that
<bazhang> !ot | fornax
<ubottu> fornax: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> fornax, please take chat elsewhere.
<fornax> please have a cup of stfu if you dont want my dick in ur ass
<Miesco> I want to run use 2 different displays with gdm.  Anyone know of a good documentation for this sort of thing?
<flavio> Hi guys, sorry for the "stupid" question but I'm new to Ubuntu: how to stop the X server to install the new Nvidia driver ??
<Starnestommy> flavio: hit Ctrl+Alt+F1, log in there, then use sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<Ollie> I installed the nvidia CUDA driver last night, and it killed my GDM... Does anybody know how to revert back to the original one so I can actually use the gui?
<flavio> Starnestommy: thanx, I'll try it... another question, plz: I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 64bits... when I run synaptic, only 64bits packages will be searched or I need to setup it for that ?
<alinon> kappaccino: i've got another wierd problem, if i turn on "extra effects" in the appearance preferences it automatically turns on wobbly windows, so then i have to go into CCSM to turn off wobbly, but if i do that it automatically changes back to "normal" in appearance prefrences
<Starnestommy> flavio: it searches for any packages that work with 64-bit, including architecture-independent ones
<we||s> what is the best way to install mono in ubuntu 8.04 ???
<flavio> Starnestommy: hmmm... this could be a problem for me ?
<Starnestommy> flavio: most likely not
<Starnestommy> we||s: sudo apt-get install mono
<flavio> Starnestommy: thank you for your time...
<Guest8140> ciao a tutti
<Guest8140> è il canale irc di ubuntu italia ?
<bazhang> !it
<Pici> !it | Guest8140
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ubottu> Guest8140: please see above
<Ninjavidual> hi, gparted wont let me resize a fat32 external hardrive partition, to take up the massive amounts of free space taken up by a previous ubuntu installation. How to resize?
<Guest8140> grazie e scusatemi
<xbj9000> having trouble with file-roller in xubuntu
<xbj9000> takes minutes to open and then runs poorly
<dGulan> /nick dgulan
<ivan_> #kubuntu-kde
<Ollie> I installed the nvidia driver last night, and it killed my GDM... Does anybody know how to revert back to the original one so I can actually use the gui?
<dGulan> /msg NickServ dgulan w0sh1HUANG
<Starnestommy> dGulan: I don't think your client is working right
<Pici> dGulan: I suggest you change that
 * EvilDennisR fg
<bazhang> dGulan, best to do that in server window
<ivan_> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<ivan_> what is the channel for kubuntu kde4???
<CarlFK> sox says "SUPPORTED FILE FORMATS: m3u pls" - shouldn't that include wav?
<dGulan> maybe there is something wrong with my action .
<Pici> ivan_: #kubuntu-kde4 oddly enough
<ivan_> Pici, thankjs
<mouseboyx> Ollie sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dGulan> i'm trying it now.
<mouseboyx> replace nvidia with vesa
<mouseboyx> Driver          "nvidia" to Driver "vesa"
<Ninjavidual> ﻿ hi, gparted wont let me resize a fat32 external hardrive partition, to take up the massive amounts of free space taken up by a previous ubuntu installation. How do i resize?
<mouseboyx> delete the space that you want to resize the partition into
<dGulan> Starnestommy : you are right ,can you give an advice?
<Ollie> mouseboyx: Didn't work
<clintchance> Ok wow i just realized that my pc is capable of doing the cube. But do i need to be worried? Before ive tryed this and it ended with a reinstall. I have installed the graphical manager for the cube.   if i restart should i be ok?
<Starnestommy> dGulan: which client do you use?
<mouseboyx> Ollie copy and paste your xorg.config to here http://pastebin.com/
<dGulan> ChatZilla 0.9.82.1 [Firefox 2.0.0.14/2008040413]
<Ollie> I can't because it doesn't work
<earthling> is there any way to increase the volume settings in the system above the maximum. my system volume is really low even when i have it set to the max
<mouseboyx> oh yeah....
<Starnestommy> dGulan: try /raw nickserv identify <password>
<Starnestommy> dGulan: or use something like xchat
<Ollie> it says Section "Device" Identifier "Configured Video Device" Driver "vesa" EndSection
<mouseboyx> did you save the file?
<Dbproguy> If I partition my hard drive with a gentoo system rescue cd or somethin like that is it possible I could lose any information?
<Felonious> still trying to get ATI to work?
<Felonious> lol
<IndyGunFreak> dGulan: it might also behove you, to do it on the channel info screen, rather than in the actual channel, as you just gave everyone here your password
<mouseboyx> grep nvidia /etc/X11/xorg.conf . if driver "nvidia" pops up you have to change it again
<Ollie> mouseboyx: of course
<mouseboyx> run  : startx
<babolat> what's the commandline for launching a terminal?
<Ollie> hang on, I think I know a way to paste it
<EvilDennisR> Dbproguy: Why would you want to do that? =)
<earthling> is there any way to increase the volume settings in the system above the maximum?
<dGulan> got it.Starnestommy. Let me have a try
<clintchance> Omg i thought id never get copompiz to work
<mouseboyx> gnome-terminal babolat
<Dbproguy> I'm partitioning my hard drive so I can dual-boot xp and ubuntu
<mouseboyx> or xterm on a more compatible basis babolat
<jayde_drag0n> really dumb question.. but if i format my external (currently fat32) hard drive to linux (ext3 i believe?) will the system lose its ability to know what the drive is??
<alraune> question : why are all my sended mails rejected written in thundrbird - no probs fetching inbox mail, no possibility to answer
<dGulan> /msg nickserv identify <woshihuang>
<joshual> hey folks is there any way i can install ubuntu (gnome) with the kubuntu install cd without installing kde and then uninstalling it?
<Starnestommy> dGulan: try in the server tab
<Dbproguy> EvilDennisR, I'm partitioning my hard drive so I can dual-boot ubuntu and xp
<babolat> mouseboyx: i asked because im configuring wbar for my fluxbox.. what's xterm exactly do?
<Starnestommy> dGulan: and you might need to use a different client
<mouseboyx> joshual, yes you install it then run sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<EvilDennisR> Dbproguy: ...so why would you use a gentoo cd =)
<mouseboyx> xterm opens a xterm
<Ninjavidual> mouseboyx: how do i delete the partition??
<earthling> jayde_drag0n : a windows system will stop recognising it
<Ollie> mouseboyx: ok I guess I can't... the network doesn't seem to be working at all now and I was going to ftp the file off. This is strange, the network was ok last night
<demonspork> how do I use a firewire cable to transfer files from my Ubuntu system to my Mac laptop?
<babolat> Ninjavidual: use gparted
<EvilDennisR> joshual: good question..
<IndyGunFreak> dGulan: DO THAT IN THE MAIN CHANNEL WINDOW, YOU ARE GIVING EVERYONE YOUR PASSWORD WHEN YOU BOTCH IT
<babolat> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<dGulan> i should run the command in server
<anyusr> lol
<Dbproguy> EvilDennisR, I don't know, I was told that it has something to partition my drive with
<joshual> mouseboyx: right, but I mean can i install ubuntu using the kubuntu cd and install it without installing kde at all?
<jayde_drag0n> earthling: i don't own a windows system.. so it will be fine then?
<EvilDennisR> Dbproguy: so does the ubuntu live cd..
<IndyGunFreak> babolat: well i've told him 6x, and i think the fact he's giving everyone his password, merits caps if he's not getting the message, if you don't like it, /ignore
<mouseboyx> joshual, I don't know I have not used kde... im pretty sure that will not work
<earthling> jayde_drag0n : yes.  a linux machine will read a ext3 partition flawlessly
<Ninjavidual> sorry, let me explain this clearer, i have one partition and a crapload of freespace, how do i make the fat32 partition take up the free space
<Starnestommy> IndyGunFreak: caps are still bad, and if you really want to yell at someone, use /msg not the channel
<Dbproguy> Well with the ubuntu live cd, is there a chance I might lose data?
<babolat> +1 Starnestommy
<anyusr> sudo apt-get install qparted
<IndyGunFreak> Starnestommy: i wasn't in the mood to message, then he would just complain he couldn't respond because he wasn't registered/logged in
<mouseboyx> resize the partition with the "crapload of free space" to a smaller size. then resize the other one to take it up.
<IndyGunFreak> like i said, /ignore
<mouseboyx> Ninjavidual,
<IndyGunFreak> brb
<justice> hi, when i run compiz --replace, i get "xgl not present" how can i use aiglx on this system?
<dGulan> how cute i am!haha^  thanks for reminding
<Starnestommy> IndyGunFreak: he can reply unless you have usermode +E set
<jayde_drag0n> earthling: okay i was worried that by formatting it.. it would remove its drivers.. so the drive wouldn't be able to tell the system what it is anymore (i know.. probably the dumbest question ever.. but i had never thought of it till now)
<MT12> IndyGunFreak is nothing but helpful, if anyone deserves to use caps it's him, especially if he's just trying to help.
<alraune> joshual : xubuntu !
<Ninjavidual> mouseboyx: the option to resize in gparted is greyed out
<mouseboyx> Ollie, what error's are there when you try to start X?
<erichammond> Just upgraded from Gutsy to Hardy.  Does this ring any bells? updatedb: ../src/updatedb.c:730: scan_cwd: Assertion `name_size > 1' failed.
<mouseboyx> Ninjavidual, are you booted from the drive you are trying to resize? or are you on a live cd.
<earthling> jayde_drag0n : disk formatting has got nothing to do with erasing drivers.. its the driver on the Operating system that helps in reading from a hard drive
<Masterof9puppets> Is there a way to switch my whole ubuntu system onto a new partition? The whole / drive?
<Dbproguy> EvilDennisR Well with the ubuntu live cd, is there a chance I might lose data?
<EvilDennisR> Dbproguy: Why would you lose data?? Just don't install ubuntu again!
<Ninjavidual> mouseboyx: its on an USB 2.0 external harddrive, im running on the internal
<onisciente_> does anyone knows why my dns server setting changes everytime a restart the connection and how to change it? I tried to change the dhclient.conf and resolv.conf without success.
<EvilDennisR> Dbproguy: Use the gparted program
<jayde_drag0n> earthling:  okay thats what i didn't know.. thank you so much for helping.. i'm gunna go back to copying all my data.. and then wheeee for formatting.... i think my favorite hobby is progress bars
<mouseboyx> Ninjavidual, unmount the drive? rightclick on the partition with the greyed out option.
<Dbproguy> EvilDennisR I'm just trying to figure out if I should back up all my personal files before I partition my drive.
<EvilDennisR> Dbproguy: Whats on the drive right now
<Dbproguy> WinXP and all my personal files
<EvilDennisR> Dbproguy: ubuntu already, or winblowz already
<spideyman> lol
<Dbproguy> EvilDennisR WinXP and all my personal files
<EvilDennisR> Dbproguy: Yeah, you're fine. Resize the partition with gparted, install ubuntu
<Dbproguy> Ok
<clintchance> Hey guys in copiz how can i change to tob and bottom images of the cube?
<anyusr> do you already have ubuntu installed
<Ninjavidual> mouseboyx: thanks for your help mate
<EvilDennisR> Dbproguy: The installer will actually do the resize for you
<mouseboyx> Ninjavidual, your welcome.
<EvilDennisR> Dbproguy: So you don't have to load the live cd, you can just do a complete install
<Ninjavidual> mouseboyx: i tried that before but for some reason it took forever to scan the disks....
<anyusr> if not then toss the cd in and resize use/resize the free space and install
<xTOGx> hai guys
<Masterof9puppets> Is there a way to change my ubuntu partition to a larger parition? I have a 5gb partition that its on right now, and a mostly empty 100gb partition that i want it on. my other partition is a 5gb swap partition and a 40gb vista partition
<anyusr> the alternate cd seems to work a bit better though
<erwin> hi, i have enabled the restriced drivers but still i cant turn on the desktop effects
<Dbproguy> EvilDennisR, I'm on an HP system, and I did that before then the stupid HP Recovery thing came up and stopped me then redid my hard drive so I lost all my data
<IndyGunFreak> anyusr: i agree.. once you learn to use it, i find it easier/faster than the live CD's, and its what i usually download.
<onisciente_> Masterof9puppets: use norton magic partition for windows, it works very well
<asmo[B]> erwin: you don't want the desktop effects :P
<demonspork> how do I use a firewire cable to transfer files from my Ubuntu system to my Mac laptop?
<anyusr> desktop effects require high end graphics
<erwin> asmo[B]: i do
<pablin30> hi
<EvilDennisR> Dbproguy: Well tell the HP recovery thing to F-off if that happens again. See if you can turn it off in the bios or something
<pub> what codec would i be looking for in order to use my microphone ?
<Abatrour> hey pablin
<pablin30> how to install xfi drivers in ubuntu 8.04 64 bits
<Masterof9puppets> onisciente_: would that work successfully merging the two partitions without deleting info?
<EvilDennisR> pub: Don't need a codec. make sure its not muted..
<IndyGunFreak> pablin30: isn't that a sound device?
<asmo[B]> erwin: does it not let you change it from none?
<sudobash> i have seen walkthroughs on getting eye candy with Intel chipset... its not very high end...
<dgulan> --|||   I forgot the password which i registered the ID before.
<erwin> asmo[B]: what do you mean?
<onisciente_> Masterof9puppets: perfectly, i did the same
<xTOGx> how do i make it so i can run a game from an iso?
<pablin30> creative  xfi extreme music
<Masterof9puppets> Thanks onisciente_
<onisciente_> Masterof9puppets: you can do whatever you want
<IndyGunFreak> sudobash: eyecandy w/ intel isn't that hard.
<BCM43> !iso | xTOGx
<ubottu> xTOGx: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<dgulan> i will change another instead
<m-c> pub: probably muted
<IndyGunFreak> pablin30: problems w/ that device, is very well documented, i'm not sure if there's a fix yet.. check http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<xTOGx> how do i know what  <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  is?
<sudobash> but what im saying is you dont have to have high end graphics just accellerated drivers to make eye candy work
<pub> I want to speak via Ventrilo and it says `Please select a codec and format`
<asmo[B]> erwin: when you go to appearance and click on the visual effects tab, is it stuck on 'none' ?
<BCM43> xTOGx, where is it, and what is is called?
<onisciente_> does anyone knows why my dns server setting changes everytime  the connection restarts and how to change it? I tried to change the dhclient.conf and resolv.conf without success.
<sudobash> resolv.conf shoudl be it... make sure you take roaming mode off
<onisciente_> sudobash: this is the problem, i can't connect without the roaming mode...
<sudobash> you could even set up a static ip and dns but your modem/router might not like it cause you could do it wrong
<sudobash> i see...
<xTOGx> i'm kinda new to this world, BCM43.  in windows, i'd say it was under file system/nathan but i'm not sure how things are arranged here
<pablin30> ok
<xTOGx> diablo ii.iso is the file name
<onisciente_> sudobash: yes, my router is problematic
<pablin30> no me sirvio la ayuda
<sudobash> what do you have for ifconfig?
<BCM43> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<onisciente_> sudobash: i changed the propend-name-server
<asmo[B]> erwin: I'm pretty sure you just need sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<onisciente_> sudobash: sorry, ifconfig i didn't tried
<BCM43> xTOGx: i need to know where it is, but i am not sure how to explain how to find out
<asmo[B]> but I'm no pro by any means
<onisciente_> sudobash: where is it?
<anyusr> bcm43 where what is
<BCM43> anyusr: how to tell where you are. how do you describe the button
<sudobash> ifconfig from console....
<arvind_khadri> I have Compiz enabled in GNOME will it work out of the box in XFCE
<BCM43> anyusr: in terms of a file
<xTOGx> ok, i'm in file system. the only things i see are [nathan] [desktop] [trash] [file system]
<onisciente_> sudobash: what do u wanna know?
<anyusr> pwd
<sudobash> ifconfig -a
<BCM43> xTOGx: look for somthing that looks like a pice of paper and a pen
<xTOGx> ok... you mean in the file manager?
<anyusr> pwd(print working directory)
<xTOGx> i don't see anything, BCM43
<asmo[B]> xTOGx: at the top where it will show "home" and "nathan" while in "File System" there's a pen and paper
<xTOGx> unless you're talking about abiword word processor
<BCM43> xTOGx: nope
<asmo[B]> it will turn the "home" button into the address bar
<Ollie> I finally managed to get the nvidia driver working, I'm back in GDM now, but the highest resolution I can select is 640x480??! :'( Any help/
<xTOGx> nope, the only things at the top are file, edit, view, go, help
<BCM43> anyusr: not in the terminal, in file viewer
<scorch_> how do i change the ubuntu shell resalution? (when you hit alt-ctrl-f1) etc...
<anyusr> bcm43 are you talking about the command line?
<BCM43> anyusr: no
<asmo[B]> xTOGx: do you have a "back" button? right below that there is a notepad with a pen on it
<asmo[B]> if I'm understanding what you're supposed to be looking for
<scorch_> an1 runninging quake4 on ubuntu?
<BCM43> xTOGx: look under file
<Starnestommy> scorch_: you need to change the framebuffer resolution (if framebuffers are enabled)
<xTOGx> i have a back button...but theres nothing there
<BCM43> xTOGx: under back
<anyusr> soo are you talking about the nautilus file manager?
<BCM43> anyusr: yes, but hopefully he found it
<scorch_> Starnestommy: where do i find framebuffer resolution? in the grub?
<xTOGx> seriously dude, there's nothing there.  that's where the windows folders start
<xTOGx> or the file folders ::ahem::
<Starnestommy> scorch_: look for a 'vga' setting in there, or use fbset
<xTOGx> under file, i've got open new window, createfolder, cread document, open, open in new window, properties, close all windows, close
<BCM43> xTOGx: yes. on the far right, what do you see?
<asmo[B]> xTOGx: click on View and select "Location Bar"
<BCM43> xTOGx: is this exactly what you see? http://sernaonubuntu.wikidot.com/local--files/comparing-windows-and-ubuntu/Nautilus.png
<teamz> hi, I'm trying to access my server using vnc
<xTOGx> lol, let me take a look
<scorch_> Starnestommy: ok, i looked for vgs in menu.lst already..... was not there so i added it and put something like vgs=0xF038 or something...  which is supposed to be the 1600x1200 res for it..  it came back on boot and said that it was not vallid and gamve me a list of lie 6y availible ones and only went up to 80x60
<sudobash> and teamz?
<wiseman> hey, stupid question:  How the hell do you adjust screen resolution in xubuntu?
<asmo[B]> teamz: and then what....
<sudobash> lmao
<teamz> apt-get install vncserver doesn't seem to locate the file
<Starnestommy> scorch_: I don't think you enabled the framebuffers then
<xTOGx> not exactly bcm...similar though
<scorch_> Starnestommy: how do i do that?
<asmo[B]> teamz: there's a vnc4server
<asmo[B]> but no vncserver
<teamz> thx
<Starnestommy> scorch_: I think there's a tutorial for it
<xTOGx> and i see the pen and paper you're talking about, i definately do not have one
<BCM43> xTOGx: is it missing something between back and places?
<asmo[B]> not on my list atleast
<Akazawa> hey guys amarok isnt working for some reason. It works when I start up and star playing but when I close it and later reopen in it doesnt work. it says its playing but the thing doesnt give out any audio
<scorch_> Starnestommy: ok
<asmo[B]> xTOGx: click on "View" and select "Location Bar"
<asmo[B]> and it should appear
<BCM43> !sound | Akazawa
<ubottu> Akazawa: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<wiseman> never mind, found it
<stars> 这里怎么玩啊
<Starnestommy> scorch_: check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ConsoleFramebuffer
<deathgod9307> hi
<BCM43> hi
<stars> 都是外国人吗？
<scorch_> Starnestommy: thanks man
<deathgod9307> who uses ubuntu here?
<BCM43> stars, please stop
<xTOGx> i've got location selector > pathbar style, toolbar style
<goose18> i got a question about my joomla install, is there where i could ask?
<BCM43> deathgod9307: everybody
<Starnestommy> deathgod9307: almost everyone
<scorch_> everyone
<illriginal> Anyone know if you down grade firefox if you'll still keep your book marks or will I lose my saved sites?
<deathgod9307> oo
<stars> WHY
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> !zh | stars
<BCM43> stars: its annoying
<ubottu> stars: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<fserve> No LSB modules are available.
<fserve> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<fserve> Description:	Ubuntu 8.04
<fserve> Release:	8.04
<fserve> Codename:	hardy
<FloodBot1> fserve: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stars> i can say a little english
<BCM43> oh, sorry stars
<asmo[B]> xTOGx: are you running 8.04?
<xTOGx> i don't know
<bbto> Hi
<BCM43> [Hardy]TuTUXG: sorry about that, lol, i thougth he was being annoying
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> BCM43, it's ok, no worry
<stars> can you help me
<xTOGx> ahhhh...i'm running xubuntu 8.04
<xTOGx> i'll bet that makes a difference
<asmo[B]> yes sir
<BCM43> xTOGx: oh, yes
<asmo[B]> that's the reason
<xTOGx> i'm sorry BCM43, didn't mean to be a pain
<BCM43> i have not experience with that
<CuriousCat> Problem:  Trying to install ubuntu on external hard drive. Got to install it, but it when i attempt to boot, it couldn't find the partition. Any thoughts?
<BCM43> sorry
<xTOGx> it's cool man, sorry for the trouble
<alan_m> is xubuntu still commercially supported?
<Starnestommy> alan_m: I think so
<xTOGx> ...? i wouldn't now
<asmo[B]> CuriousCat: Is your system set to boot off of an external device?
<CuriousCat> asmo[B] yup
<alan_m> Starnestommy: I just remember this huge deal over xubuntu, i know im probably off topic a bit, going to google :)
<bbto> got some problems
<asmo[B]> CuriousCat: the boot loader runs fine?
<leito_> what's was the way to create the /devs UID to put in fstab?
<teamz> does anyone have a link for a tutorial on howto setup vnc4server using only command line ?
<leito_> for example, if I want the UIDs of the partitions automounted by hardy by default (which are not in fstab)
<alan_m> Starnestommy: found my answer, yeah, it is.
<CuriousCat> asmo[B]: I had the grub installed on the external. (Followed instructions on pendrivelinux) I see the boot loader. But when I choose anything from there, it just tells me that partition is invalid. Regardless if I choose ubuntu or ms.
<goose18> im dual booting macosx and windows vista, if i use the wubi installer will this screw up my configuration?
<asmo[B]> leato: one sec I'll find you the info, I got it off some site
<leato> asmo[B]: thx :)
<CuriousCat> asmo[B]: When I remove my external, MS on the internal hd runs fine.
<leato> asmo[B]: i know i had a bookmark.. can't find it :(
<bbto> got wireless problem
<scorch_> curioscat: when you boot into grub, edit you linux image line to hd(0,0)
<leato> bbto: get cables :P
<bbto> fine!!
<asmo[B]> CuriousCat: I had a problem with it recognizing my external drives, it turned out to be that I had to properly do the "safely remove device" in windows before ubuntu had permissions to access it
<leato> bbto: haha, little humor :)
<xTOGx> ok, assuming i've found the file or can play around at guessing.  what is the <mountpoint?>
<erichammond> Following up on my own question.  The following error was caused by a corrupt file system on one partition: ﻿updatedb: ../src/updatedb.c:730: scan_cwd: Assertion `name_size > 1' failed.
<goose18> im dual booting macosx and windows vista, if i use the wubi installer will this screw up my configuration?
<bbto> sure:-[
<leato> bbto: what's the problem with wireless conx?
<scorch_> curioscat: whrer is grub stored? on the external?
<barslow> Is there any way to get streaming video to play like it does with WMP in firefox? I'd like to be able to skip fwd and see a status bar of the video
<CuriousCat> asmo[B]: but i never connected the drive during the windows boot. Plus i shut windows down instead of hibernating or putting it to sleep.
<scorch_> curioscat: whrer is grub stored? on the external?
<namzezam> hi my menu lost its Application, my Tunderbird is suddenly killed when i look on my mail setting it is all acting crazzy, any help how to trace my problem?
<CuriousCat> scorch_: grub on external.
<unavailable> anyone play americas army?
<asmo[B]> CuriousCat: got me then sorry
<leato> namzezam: what you mean by "my menu lost its Application" ?
<bbto> its broadcom but cant get it run
<namzezam> u know u have Apliaction, Places System
<leato> namzezam: yes
<scorch_> curioscat: ok listen to me.....   boot up, when you get to grub, highlight your linux line, and hit 'e', and change the hd line to (0,0)
<namzezam> so i have submenue from places and system but NOT from Apllication
<barslow> Is there any way to get streaming video to play like it does with WMP in firefox? I'd like to be able to skip fwd and see a status bar of the video
<leato> namzezam: U dont have those menues anymore?
<scorch_> curioscat: then boot
<namzezam> suddenly no
<namzezam> i had and lost
<namzezam> crazzy !!!
<dts> can someone link me to a generic init script
<dts> that i can write my own from
<tom__> h
<unavailable> namzezam just right click on the bar, select add to panel and pick main menu
<scorch_> curioscat: once you load up ubuntu, open terminal, and type sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and make the chane in there to
<ace_suares> dts: you mean the scripts in /etc/init.d ?
<dts> ace_suares: yea
<unavailable> namzezam then click add
<CuriousCat> scorch_: ??? It sees it as that?
<unavailable> you will see a new menu, click that one
<unavailable> remove the other.
<scorch_> curioscat: as what?
<namzezam> look i even do Edit menu, i hear the HD but nothing commin up
<leato> namzezam: never happened to me.. but U can always remove it (right-click on it) and add it again by right-cliking thepanel and "Add to panel.."
<RequinB4> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<the_phinn_> help, i completely messed up my xorg.conf trying to extend my desktop on a second screen.
<asmo[B]> scorch_: wouldn't that be only if the external was seen as the 0,0 partition?
<unavailable> has anyone played americas army?
<the_phinn_> the extended desktop works now :) but my mouse and keyboard are misconfigured
<unavailable> namzezam just right click on the bar, select add to panel and pick main menu
<asmo[B]> typically the internal would be seen as 0,0
<namzezam> well i did what u asked
<ace_suares> dts: I just look at one of the existing scripts and then modify it.
<namzezam> and nicly it gave me main menu
<the_phinn_> every click of my mouse acts as a doubleclick
<RequinB4> Ok, I'm looking for a good, simple tutorial to make a FTP server on top of ubuntu-desktop
<unavailable> ok
<ace_suares> dts: and then http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/ might help you to get it rally working
<namzezam> but without application , only with places and system
<leato> namzezam: but? or no buts?
<leato> namzezam: wtf
<tritium> leato: no need for foul acronyms, please
<namzezam> moment
<leato> namzezam: try adding the other menu.. there are 2 in the list of widgets
<namzezam> what is wtf?
<namzezam> i did added antoehr menu
<leato> namzezam: tritium will kick me if i tell you :P
<unavailable> namzezam yes custom is the three menus main menu is an ubuntu icon with all the menus under it
<namzezam> 2 whrere?
<meoblast001> ok
<RequinB4> I﻿'m looking for a good, simple tutorial to make a FTP server on top of ubuntu-desktop
<namzezam> what 2?
<meoblast001> what the fuck is a postinstallation script?
<tritium> leato: thanks :)
<meoblast001> and why is it fucking up my ircd-hybrid install
<leato> namzezam: one is called Main Menu and the other is called emm.. forgot *shame*
<unavailable> !language | meoblast001
<ubottu> meoblast001: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ace_suares> RequinB4: maybe http://www.ubuntugeek.com/settingup-an-ftp-server-on-ubuntu-with-proftpd.html
<unavailable> leato custom menu
<leato> unavailable: exactly
<namzezam> let me see shame
<namzezam> have no shame
<unavailable> thats good
<unavailable> lol
<namzezam> no i mean for menu :)
<unavailable> duh
<leato> namzezam: lol.. no.. when U read a word between ** means an expression
<namzezam> common
<RequinB4> ace_suares:  Thanks, that was the best one I saw, but it's missing newb stuff such as what ports to allow, etc
<vk6_2001> hi
<namzezam> i do not get what u say here
<vk6_2001> i need help
<unavailable> wait leato theres main menu and menu bar
<ace_suares> RequinB4: with standard ubuntu packages I would not worry too much about ports allow etc
<techsupport> by renaming  mysql directory in /var/lib/ and then reinstall mysql server and renaming again will this backup my current dbs ?
<ace_suares> RequinB4: of course you need SOME ports allowed like 21 :-)
<warhell> what does "ubuntu mean?
<namzezam> look it seems to me a bug or something i did with synopsys
<unavailable> leato but in the description, menu bar says custom
<RequinB4> ace_suares: But it'll work through a proxy so I need to know which to automatically forward
<techsupport> bazhang, around ?
<leato> unavailable: indeed, just saw it
<namzezam> i did something like taking out something with blue some thing :), sorry i do not rember
<unavailable> warhell  A Zulu word, literally meaning “humanness.”
<unavailable> warhell or an american word literally meaning "better than windows:
<namzezam> i also belive it is some thing about connect to gnume
<leato> warhell: didn't U see the example video with Nelson Mandela talking?
<demonspork> how do I use a firewire cable to transfer files from my Ubuntu system to my Mac laptop?
<ace_suares> RequinB4: I think 21 is a good choice. The other ports are outgoing so it should sort itself as far as i know.
<unavailable> warhell  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<leato> namzezam: lets go again, ok? do what I say:
<namzezam> is there any appliaction , which scan for problems and can tell u, hey that and that has this and this problem?
<leato> namzezam: right click on broken menu and remove it
 * unavailable clicks on menu "broken"
<namzezam> done
<leato> namzezam: right click on the space that was occupied by broken menu and "Add to panel"
<asmo[B]> leato: were the drives you wanted to mount NTFS?
<RequinB4> ace_suares.  Ok.  That makes sense, but means i might have to change the security settings on the proxy.  Thanks
 * unavailable clicks in "space"
<leato> asmo[B]: where? didnt get the url
<leato> unavailable: if he brakes down the whole freaking panel is gonna be your fault
<leato> unavailable:  :P
<unavailable> lol
<asmo[B]> leato: I found this but it is for if you want to access an NTFS partition with NTFS-3G
<asmo[B]> <your partition> /media/<mount point> ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<slayton> anybody know if ubuntu supports having more then one video card?
<namzezam> it is the gnom
<leato> asmo[B]: no.. i asked about the UID.. U know.. those numbers in the /etc/fstab file?
<unavailable> anyone use intrepid yet?
<namzezam> no it is the the same shit, just worst
<leato> asmo[B]: i dunno who generates those
<asmo[B]> oooh sorry
<Madpilot> leato, all the panel bits - including the menus - are just applets. It's easy to reconstruct a Gnome panel
<warhell> I never used a computer before, so It's hard to understand all this ubunto business
<namzezam> it lost the icons
<slayton> I have an NVidia 7300gt with a DVI and VGA out, for some reason I can only get VGA out
<leato> Madpilot: i woz joking with unavailable
<namzezam> and have not the appliaction
<vk6_2001> i need herlp, but i dont speak english :(
<vk6_2001> help*
<namzezam> and btw thanks
<ace_suares> vk6_2001: what language ?
<namzezam> now what?
<unavailable> ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid Ibex release date oct 30/08
<leato> namzezam: U added the one panel that is just a ubuntu icon?
<vk6_2001> spanish
<ace_suares> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<vk6_2001> yes
<Madpilot> ubottu, sp | vk6_2001
<ubottu> Factoid sp not found
<jameslr> Hi All, I need help getting my xorg working correctly. I can't seem to login to a normal session. I have fglrx proprietary driver installed. Hardware Drivers says "ATI accelerated graphics driver" is enabled and In-Use. When I login I get a white screen. It's not locked up but I can't make anything out. The mouse moves. Ctrl Alt Backspace works. Any ideas would be grand
<hanzahar> hi is this the ubuntu official IRC?
<Madpilot> ubottu, spanish | vk6_2001
<ubottu> vk6_2001: please see above
<vk6_2001> thx ubottu
<hanzahar> or is it irc.ubuntu.com?
<unavailable> namzezam so you click "edit menus" and nothing?
<ace_suares> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Madpilot> hanzahar, this is it. irc.ubuntu.com is a redirect to freenode
<slayton> Can ubuntu be setup to work with multiple video cards?
<ace_suares> hanzahar: it's here.
<warhell> dood, nelson mandela looks so much like that one actor
<hanzahar> oh great...
<vk6_2001> thx and cya all
<vk6_2001> xD
<ace_suares> vk6_2001: ubottu is a robot :-)
<oddalot> is there a way to rm dir -r  and make it not prompt me to say yes to remove write protected files?
<oddalot> i have to type y for like 100 files
<namzezam> leato could we go private?
<jameslr> oddalot: use -f
<oddalot> k thanks
<warhell> Why should I switch to ubunto? windows has been so nice to me
<nickrud> oddalot rm dir -rf
<ace_suares> oddalot: 'rm -r dir' or if that doenst work 'rm -rf dir'. BE CAREFULL !
<oddalot> thanks!
<ace_suares> !rm
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<schnauzer> oddalot: use rm -rf, but be careful.
<tj83> warhell... what brought you here at all?
<Jeruvy> is there any way to get nautilas to see samba shares in the file dialog?
<oddalot> thanks..
<namzezam> leato ?
<leato> namzezam: ok.. but wait.. hey all: how do i go private on irssi?
<ace_suares> Jeruvy: I dont know of any other way but it will work if you mount them.
<warhell> I'm trying to find my true minning in OS, I must find the OS that is right for me
<unavailable> namzezam open your file browser and type applications:///
<warhell> meaning*
<unavailable> nevermind
<the_phinn_> howto restore xorg.conf?
<darkdelusions> Someone promised me punch and pie if I switched to ubuntu then failed to deliver...
<Jeruvy> ace_suares: how?
<ace_suares> warhell: invent MyOS.
<leato> who uses irssi ?
<ace_suares> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Jeruvy> ace_suares: shares are mounted and work fine, file dialog does not see
<schnauzer> Someone told me that there would be cake
<EvilDennisR> the_phinn_: #   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<nickrud> Jeruvy I think you need to do places->add for the file selector to see it
<darkdelusions> the cake is a lie
<unavailable> namzezam http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28714 read post # 2
<schnauzer> noooo!
<the_phinn_> EvilDennisR, thx
<namzezam> ok look is am on #nam_ubuntu
<namzezam> please click this
<namzezam> if u like to help
<Jeruvy> nickrud: places -> add?  8.04 doesn't have such an option
<scorch_> any1 have any luck with changeing the res for alt-ctrl-f1?
<Benalex> Hello all... I bought a new shiny Dell OptiPlex Desktop... and It's video driver for linux is included in the Driver CD.. but its in RPM... any idea how to install it?
<warhell>  I tried to invent myOS, but i Didn't get furuther then 011010102
<nickrud> Jeruvy you need to do that in the file manager
<scorch_> for 8.04
<infinitycircuit> Benalex, use the package alien
<ace_suares> Jeruvy: you can always do something liek 'mount -t smbfs //share /directory'
<bazhang> warhell, please take chat elsewhere
<namzezam> leato i  am on #nam_ubuntu
<nickrud> Jeruvy or from the menu bar
<infinitycircuit> !alien | Benalex
<ubottu> Benalex: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<fleolindo> good night
<Jeruvy> nickrud: ??  you don't make any sense sorry.
<ace_suares> !fstab | Jeruvy
<ubottu> Jeruvy: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<infinitycircuit> wow ubuntu factoids suck in comparison to #debian ones
<Jeruvy> ace_suares: so what do I have to do with fstab?
<leato> namzezam: U r? I just CREATED #nam_ubuntu trying to join it :S
<Benalex> infinitycircuit I did ... all alien did is converting it do .deb and I don't know where it is stored now?
<nickrud> Jeruvy if you're in gnome:  on the menu bar (top left in a default install)  do places->connect to server for the
<jack-desktop> whats a simple java editor that'll run the code in a window inside the program
<nickrud> share to be visible in the file selector
<asmo[B]> leato: you can do; ls /dev/disk/by-uuid
<infinitycircuit> Benalex, it should be stored in the same working directory as where the rpm was downloaded. just use "sudo dpkg -i *.deb"
<ace_suares> Jeruvy: you dont have to do it but you can learn how to do it by 'man mount' or 'man fstab'. Duh :-)
<tj83> warhell... (ubuntu) is amongst the most friendliest of linux distro's If you coming from windows... Ubuntu offers a smoother transistion.
<soldats> jack-desktop: idle i think can do that, i think it does java
<asmo[B]> leato:  but it appears that it just lists it alphanumerically and not in the order of the devices themselves...
<ace_suares> Jeruvy: Also, I am not so good with the GUI so there might be more 'userfreindly' ways...
<frosty> hello, i'm goofing around with compiz, and I installed emerald theme manager to try out a theme? I tried emerald --replace, but it does nothing? Any ideas?
<ace_suares> Jeruvy: listen to nickrud :-0
<Jeruvy> nickrud: ok, share is up.  Open FTP to example.com.  Attempt to copy file from share to example.com.  Nautilas does not 'see' samba share.
<nickrud> Jeruvy by share is up, what do you mean?
<tj83> frosty... system-preferences-emerald theme manager
<stars> i come back
<Jeruvy> nickrud: I can open it in nautilas ie: it works.  Copy file to desktop OK.
<frosty> tj83, i installed it
<frosty> tj83, i just can't get it to work :(
<AwaDoV> hello
<jack-desktop> soldats, isn't idle for python?
<Jeruvy> nickrud: copy file to another folder:  Nautilas does not 'see' samba sahre
<AwaDoV> how i can swich keyboard language please
<AwaDoV> ?
<tj83> frosty.. i realize its installed.. but you have to configure it to your liking.
<asmo[B]> leato: found a better command
<asmo[B]> leato: sudo vol_id -u <partition>
<hanzahar> anyone successfully install google toolbar on hardy 8.04 on firefox 2.0.0.14 ? when I install error 203 comes out
<stars> where are you come from
<Felonious> is there anyway i can make pidgen flash the task bar button like in windows?
<ace_suares> Jeruvy: what FTP program ?
<Jeruvy> nickrud: using MC works fine, using KDE works fine, gnome/naut DOES NOT WORK
<nickrud> Jeruvy ok, I see your issue. I've never tried that from samba to an ftp share, I'll take your word it doesn't work. I'll have to try it tomorrow when I have a samba share to test. I'm going to try a couple ssh places now, though.
<Felonious> or does gnome not have that ability
<AwaDoV> hey guys
<tj83> and also frosty.... you need to add it to "sessions" I name it "Emerald Start" and the command of course as you know is "emerald --replace"
<stars> all talking is english i can't understand
<ace_suares> stars: what language !?
<bazhang> !cn |stars
<ubottu> stars: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<frosty> tj83, i am not sure i understand, doesn't it come with default settings?
<stars> yes CN
<frosty> tj83, btw i added it to the sessions
<leato> asmo[B]: nice!
<ace_suares> bazhang: kudo's.
<leato> asmo[B]:  :)
<Jeruvy> anyone say ye/nay if I should bug it?
<rredd4> is there a live cd for intel macs???
<bazhang> stars for offtopic chat /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<hanzahar> ﻿anyone successfully install google toolbar on hardy 8.04 on firefox 2.0.0.14 ? when I install error 203 comes out
<AwaDoV> how i can change keyboard language ? please
<ace_suares> Jeruvy: always bug it in launchpad.
<linkdeath> I've set up sshd, and my DSL modem to forward everything to my router, then set up port forwarding and DHCP reservation
<scorch_> any1 have any luck with changeing the res for alt-ctrl-f1?
<scorch_> for 8.04
<linkdeath> but I still can't connect, I just get Connection refused
<Jeruvy> ace_suares: will do thanks.  nickrud thanks.
<tj83> frosty... well... there are themes that are available online.. although i havent downloaded and installed any... but there is a limited choice of themes already installed. you can choose one of them and then tweak it to your liking... explore the settings.
<ace_suares> linkdeath: waht do you try to accomplish !?
<frosty> tj83, what is vrunner and the other options?
<asmo[B]> leato: everything that I was reading says that the UUID is no longer needed when editing fstab, what are you using it for?
<tj83> those are pre-configured themes frosty
<frosty> tj83, aha
<linkdeath> ace_suares: trying to connect via ssh remotely
<nickrud> Jeruvy I'd check to see if it's filed, if not see if you can get someone else to have the same issue. Then you are certain it's a bug ;)
<frosty> brb
<frosty> tj83, going to restart my session :)
<ace_suares> linkdeath: pretty vague. Describe your situation more clearly. Linux box behind a DSL router, now you want to connnect from outside to inside ?
<v3_gadish> uuyy
<linkdeath> ace_suares: linux box behind a Linksys router, that's behind a Proline DSL modem
<IdleOne> any of you know of a nice little weather applet that works?
<leato> asmo[B]: nothing important.. just trying to keep my fstab nice hehe.ill add the UUIDs commented. thx for the help :)
<tj83> IdleOne... if you install "screenlets" there is one included as with others online
<frosty> tj83, is it illegal for me to skin ubuntu like vista?
<linkdeath> ace_suares: canyouseeme.org gives success, but no luck actually connecting with ssh
<ace_suares> linkdeath: first, while you are logged in to your linux box, ssh to 127.0.0.1 or ssh nameofyourbox and see what hapens
<linkdeath> ace_suares: that works
<IdleOne> tj83, i'll check it out thanks
<asmo[B]> leato: ah understandable, nice to have everything neat and tidy :)
<nickrud> Jeruvy ssh to ftp works anyway
<rredd4> ubuntu live cd for macs?  is there one?  web site please?
<leato> asmo[B]: ;)
<Jeruvy> nickrud: yes :)
<tj83> frosty.. you can do whatever you want with ubuntu as far as linux is concerned... microsoft i can nor would i speak for.. and i sure wouldnt want my ubuntu looking like vista
<tj83> cant*
<asmo[B]> leato: glad I could help, use to be really good at this been a long time since I've worked with linux though, wasn't convient for school
<frosty> tj83, any themes you could suggest?
<ace_suares> linkdeath: now your linksys, is it portforwarding port 22 to the internal ip of your linux box ?
<leato> asmo[B]: luckly, that's changing Muehehe :P
 * nickrud used to use fvwm95, fooled the boss a bit
<Matthew12> I tried to ask this in the in the ALSA channel, but no one was there: I want to make ALSA default over Pulseaudio. If I ever accidentally play two audio sources (most commonly youtube and amarok/rhythmbox), the sound stops working and I have to restart to get it back. $Killall Pulseaudio works, but it'd be nice if I could just default to ALSA.
<tj83> Idleone.... you will have to google the fix for the weather screenlet.. weather.com has updated thier code... you can find it easily on google.
<tj83> Frosty... not i pieced my own together..
<Hammer89> anyone have any idea why I can't browse the contents of my digital camera in Nautilus... but I can import photos using gThumb?
<tj83> Frosty "no"
<scorch_> any1 have any luck with changeing the res for alt-ctrl-f1? on 8.04
<linkdeath> ace_suares: yes, as of the value ifconfig gives me (192.168.2.101) and I even set it to reserve the IP
<ace_suares> scorch_:  what do you mean ? want 80x40 or so !?
<frosty> tj83, how about these amazing compiz effects I see on the net? I really am not seeing them in my default config menu :(
<scorch_> ace_suares: no like 1600x1200
<tj83> Frosty.. like what effects exactly?
<ace_suares> linkdeath: now your DSL modem ,i sthat portforwarding to the internal ip of your linksys !?
<frosty> tj83, the water?
<techsupport> how can i reinstall mysql server ?
<scorch_> ace_suares: or 1078x728
<tj83> its in the compiz settings manager
<linkdeath> ace_suares:   Static NAT enabled for 192.168.1.97
<frosty> tj83,and the menu's particle effect?
<linkdeath> ace_suares: which is the address of the router
<scorch_> ace_suares: or something besides damn 80x30
<ace_suares> scorch_: alt-ctrl-f1 is a console screen 1600x1200 has no meaning
<tj83> frosty enhanced desktop effects its in there by default
<scorch_> ace_suares: ok so 80x30 can not me changed?
<scorch_> *be
<ace_suares> linkdeath: static nat ? that means that your outgoing (from INSIDE DSL to outside world) is natted !?
<ace_suares> scorch_: yes it can.
<scorch_> ace_suares: ok, how?
<demonspork> how do I use a firewire cable to transfer files from my Ubuntu system to my Mac laptop?
<linkdeath> ace_suares: Hmm, should I just set DMZ on the DSL modem?
<linkdeath> ace_suares: it says all unsolicited inbound traffic will be sent to that device (for the Static NAT)
<ace_suares> scorch_:  search google for ubuntu change console resolution and I feel lucky -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=215566
<tj83> linkdeath, that will leave you completely open to inbound traffic on al ports
<rredd4> will ubuntu live cd work on a mac?
<techsupport> how can i reinstall mysql server ?
<onats> rredd4, it won't hurt to just run the live cd...
<linkdeath> tj83: there's already a NAT on the Linksys
<ace_suares> linkdeath: hmmm if the DSL miodem says that, it should work i think
<linkdeath> ace_suares: and killing it also makes canyouseeme say the port is unavailable
<rredd4> onats  it will work on a intel mac?
<onats> rredd4, i think it will. just try it first
<rredd4> ok
<ace_suares> linkdeath: well you might setup tcpdump or ethereal on the linux box and see if anything is really reacjhing the linuxc box
<tj83> linkdeath, i missed your initial problem.. cant you just forward the port you need?
<ace_suares> linkdeath: if not maybe your linksys is not okay... thats all i can say about it.. sorry...
<wiseman> ok I'm back....and I'm still having trouble getting Steam to run with linux.  Does anyone have experience in this matter?
<linkdeath> heck I don't know if anything is even reaching the Linksys
<ace_suares> linkdeath: yeah how would you check that huh
<tj83> linkdeath... what are you trying to accomplish?
<ace_suares> linkdeath: just remove the linksys and see if it reaches the linux box ;-)
<IrishDavid> hey, i've got friends moving into my flat over the summer who are going to be using my internet. sadly i fear they are going to use it to illegally download stuff from torrent. is there anyway i can listen to the traffic to know or a cheap router that i can use to monitor and stop them?
<tj83> linkdeath I have a linksys router and have no problem forwarding ports
<ace_suares> tj83: DSLmodem->linksys->linux box, open port 22 to do ssh from outside.
<leato> asmo[B]: do you know how to disable that new hardy feature that automounts external partitions when U click its icon? coz they're not listed in fstab :S
<frosty> tj83, so your not sure if it is legal to skin ubuntu to look like vista?
<leato> asmo[B]: i have no idea how that works
<tj83> ok... ace_suares the modem should forward all the traffic. and the linksys by default if firewall on all ports.
<frosty> tj83, b/c i know you can use flayakite osx on windows to skin like a mac
<techsupport> can anyone help me? i'm trying to reinstall mysql server
<joshual> anyone know what the next major gnome release will be? number?
<ace_suares> techsupport: and you want to keep the databases or not ?
<linkdeath> tj83: i've set modem to static nat, which claims it just forwards all inbound traffic to one IP (the linksys)
<tj83> Frosty... you can do anything you want to do with your linux.... who cares about microsoft
<techsupport> ace_suares, yes i do
<wiseman> can anyone help me get Steam running under linux?  I've followed the tutorials and it still doesn't work
<frosty> tj83, i'm not a big fan of getting axed by microsoft...
<ace_suares> techsupport: apt-get remove mysql*
<ace_suares> techsupport: maybe try that
<asmo[B]> leato: I'm unsure, I have nothing better to do so I'll poke around see what I can figure out
<legend2440> frosty: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-make-ubuntu-look-like-windows-vista.html
<frosty> tj83, i just don't want to do something stupid..
<frosty> legend2440, that is where i am :)
<tj83> linkdeath... and in the router.. you used applications and gaming to forward the port 22 to your linux box's local ip yes?
<ace_suares> and then apt-get install the correct mysql packages (mysql-server will do)
<leato> asmo[B]: haha, thx :) i thought about uninstalling that feature but dunno how its called
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> frosty, yes it is ILLEGAL, so dont do it
<linkdeath> tj83: yes
<tj83> Frosty... who is going to tell on you? and is microsoft going to hack into your linux box?
<ace_suares> techsupport: and then apt-get install the correct mysql packages (mysql-server will do)
<IrishDavid> hey, i've got friends moving into my flat over the summer who are going to be using my internet. sadly i fear they are going to use it to illegally download stuff from torrent. is there anyway i can listen to the traffic to know or a cheap router that i can use to monitor and stop them?
<frosty> [Hardy]TuTUXG, it is...
<tj83> Linkdeath sudo apt-get install hping2
<tj83> linkdeath.. scratch that
<frosty> [Hardy]TuTUXG, you know this?
<tj83> linkdeath you have openssh-server installed?
<Pctech37|Mac> _^^^^^_
<Pctech37|Mac> oops
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> frosty, call ms and ask urself
<linkdeath> tj83: yes, and it works with "ssh localhost"
<frosty> [Hardy]TuTUXG, okay, i trust you.....especially if they are using their exact toolbar....
<tj83> so what happens if you "ssh user@externalip"?
<_^1> Only one bot?
<_^1> 0_0
<leato> tj83: U get a login if the user exists
<frosty> I'm just looking for something new on my desktop theme.....Anyone got any suggestions (emerald etc) ?
<Jeruvy> _^1: how many you need ;)
<techsupport> i did apt-get remove mysql-server and then apt-get install mysql-server and still getting this why trying to log into phpmyadmin #2002 - The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured)
<linkdeath> tj83: ssh maximus@65.0.48.178 / ssh: connect to host 65.0.48.178 port 22: Connection refused
<_^1> other channels get like zillions
<techsupport> how can i check if mysql server is running
<tj83> leato i think that is what linkdeath is trying to accomplish
<_^1> i dont dont trust this place
<leato> tj83: what for?
<ace_suares> techsupport: try 'ps auxwww|grep mysql'
<tj83> linkdeath and if you "ssh user@localip"?
<ace_suares> techsupport: you should see mysqld running if not problem with mysql
<linkdeath> tj83: then I get login
<leato> tj83: but to connect to a remote ip isnt it rssh?
<ace_suares> techsupport: and how did you configure phpmyadmin !? what ip/port or which socket ?
<tj83> leato ssh works for me from work to home
<ace_suares> leato: no it is ssh
<IrishDavid> hey, i've got friends moving into my flat over the summer who are going to be using my internet. sadly i fear they are going to use it to illegally download stuff from torrent. is there anyway i can listen to the traffic to know or a cheap router that i can use to monitor and stop them?
<tj83> Linkdeath... set your modem back to its default settings
<Prez00> hello
<tj83> linkdeath let the router do the filtering
<linkdeath> tj83: already done that, and then it can't even be seen by "canyouseeme.org"
<ace_suares> !question| Prez00
<ubottu> Prez00: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<techsupport> ace_suares, dont remember was a long time ago, i dont think i messed around with custom settings, everything was on default and it worked
<Prez00> i am running custom kernel in ubunto 8.04 and only issue I see is that avahi-daemon fails at bootup, what could i be missing in kernel config?
<tj83> linkdeath.. on a temporary basis enable DMZ to your linux box ip. and try it again using external ip
<curtis> TJ
<ace_suares> techsupport: did you try the ps aux command  i gave you? what happens if you tyoe 'mysql' at the command line ?
<tj83> hello curtis
<ace_suares> Prez00: sorry no clue...
<techsupport> ace_suares, ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Starnestommy> IrishDavid: you could make them connect through your computer and use wireshark or a similar tool to monitor traffic.  you could also use firewall rules to block bittorrent
<curtis> anyone know a program like limewire for ubuntu?
<ace_suares> techsupport: try the ps command and tell me if it is running
<Starnestommy> curtis: icewire
<ace_suares> techsupport: or try '/etc/init.d/mysql-server restart' and see what it says.
<techsupport> ace_suares, returns only 1 line : orudie    6025  0.0  0.0   5164   840 pts/0    S+   23:01   0:00 grep mysql
<ace_suares> !limewire| curtis
<curtis> did you mean icefire?\
<ubottu> curtis: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install /msg ubotu java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider /msg ubotu FrostWire as an alternative.
<techsupport> ace_suares, /etc/init.d/mysql-server restart no such file or direcotry
<Starnestommy> techsupport: try sudo invoke-rc.d mysql restart
<scorch_> ace_suares: no go on that link.... any other ideas?   it only offers up to 80x60..  and when i do that it make me scrolll to see the rest of the screen
<ace_suares> !FrostWire | curtis
<ubottu> curtis: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<ace_suares> scorch_: no sorry no idea.
<tj83> linkdeath, any results?
<ace_suares> techsupport: you dont have mysql-server installed.
<asmo[B]> ok so trying to make it so that my external partition did not automount I added an option into the mount options and now it won't mount at all... how do I remove the option I added?
<Adlai_> it
<ace_suares> techsupport: sorry my bad try '/etc/init.d/mysql restart'
<techsupport> ace_suares, mysql-server is already the newest version.
<asmo[B]> I tried just mounting the device and it tells me that it can not find the device...
<asmo[B]> *in terminal
<chelz> are the google services gmail, google calendar, google reader, etc free (libre) and/or open source software
<techsupport> ace_suares, * /etc/init.d/mysql: ERROR: The partition with /var/lib/mysql is too full!
<ace_suares> techsupport: well that is clear isn't it ?
<techsupport> Starnestommy, same error with invoke * /etc/init.d/mysql: ERROR: The partition with /var/lib/mysql is too full!
<Starnestommy> techsupport: what's the output of df -h?
<Ollie> Hi... when I compile my c++ program using openmp, I get the following error when I try to run it: ./a.out: error while loading shared libraries: libguide.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jameslr> I need help getting DRI working on hardy. I get this error at X startup: could not detect X server version (query_status=-3)
<ace_suares> chelz: I dont think so can you download the source code somewhere ????
<techsupport> Starnestommy, used 25 G avail 151 G
<chelz> ace_suares: can't download the source, but you can modify what happens in your browser
<ace_suares> chelz: does that make it open source !?!?!!?!
<frosty> tj83, thx..i have g2g
<techsupport> Starnestommy, ace_suares i moved my /var/lib/mysql so that i have it backed up
<tj83> frosty.. np
<Starnestommy> ace_suares: no.  The source isn't available
<chelz> ace_suares: well the information that comes to your browser can be tweaked in any way you like with firefox+greasemonkey+addons
<techsupport> Starnestommy, ace_suares then i did sudo apt-get remove mysql-server then apt-get install mysql-server
<asmo[B]> Ollie: just seems like it's not pointing to the file properly
<ace_suares> chelz: can not  ALL information that comes to your browser be tweaked ;-) ?
<hanzahar> anyone using google toolbar?
<Starnestommy> Ollie: you need to install whichever package or library provides libguide.so
<ace_suares> hanzahar: last time i checked it was not available for ff3, but I used it when FF2.
<Ollie> Starnestommy: How do I find out which one it is?
<Starnestommy> Ollie: try aptitude search libguide
<Ollie> Starnestommy: no results
<hanzahar> ace_suares: i'm currently running FF2 but when i want to install it says error 203 :'(
<ace_suares> techsupport: are you sure that /var/lib/mysql is mounted on the large 151 G partition ?
<ace_suares> hanzahar: dont knowk, FF is a mess nowadays.
<hanzahar> ace: damn...i need google toolbar :'(
<techsupport> ace_suares, all i have is one drive, i didnt change any partitions
<ace_suares> hanzahar: I need money but Ubuntu isn't giving it to me :-)
<ace_suares> techsupport: well I am out of options...
<jameslr> techsupport: does that directory exist? /var/lib/mysql?
<chelz> ace_suares: it can. which sort of makes it opensource
<techsupport> jameslr, no, it doesnt :)
<ace_suares> chelz: ha ha you are serious ?
<jameslr> techsupport: create it?
<Starnestommy> chelz: it is only open-source if and only if the source code has been released
<forsaken> whats a good FPS that I could play with an decent intel laptop ?
<clintchance> Can anyone tell me the name of the porgram that makes those videos of ubuntu on youtube?
<chelz> ace_suares: well i'm thinking in terms of the four freedoms that the FSF outlines
<ace_suares> Starnestommy: with a proper license... see dan bernsteins software :-)
<ace_suares> dan bernstein*
<chelz> all google's servers do is send information to your computer which is usually interpreted by a browser, but you can totally modify firefox or even write something new to interact with that data
<chelz> so yeah it's not open source exactly
<ace_suares> chelz: but the info they send is not software it is data
<techsupport> jameslr, starting mysql database server mysqld fail
<chelz> i get that the source isn't available which means that it's not open source,
<jameslr> chown mysql:mysql /var/lib/mysql
<chelz> but it doesn't seem to violate anything the FSF pushes for
<asmo[B]> ok so trying to make it so that my external partition did not automount I added an option into the mount options and now it won't mount at all... does anyone know how I remove the option I added?
<jameslr> or whatever user you're running mysql as
<ace_suares> chelz: and even if the source is available it needs to be licensed. And if it's not its not open and certainly not free
<ace_suares> chelz: if i send you an email is that open source ? of course not it's an email :-)
<clintchance> Can anyone tell me the name of the porgram that makes those videos of ubuntu on youtube?
<techsupport> jameslr, so if the user is orudie
<jameslr> techsupport: orudie:orudie /var/lib/mysql
<chelz> ace_suares: well that only matters to people inside google. if they have access to the source and can change it. webapps really rearrange the whole layout of users and developers.
<jameslr> err +chown
<ace_suares> chelz: the FSF talks about software not data
<nomasteryoda> clintchance, recordmydesktop?
<techsupport> jameslr, same
<jameslr> techsupport: what does /var/log/messages say?
<clintchance> ﻿ nomasteryoda tell me thats free
<ace_suares> chelz: of course not the software to generate an XML file of some date is not available to you only to google ppl
<techsupport> jameslr, should i cat messages ?
<chelz> ace_suares: well i guess my main concern/quandary is if any of google's apps or any standard webapp conflicts with FSF's guidelines
<ace_suares> techsupport: less messages and then SHIFT-G
<jameslr> in another terminal run tail -f /var/log/messages
<jameslr> then start your service
<ace_suares> chelz: yes they do because it is not free software
<ace_suares> chelz: you can NOT modify the source code of google apps therefor it's not Free Software
<loner269> yawn
<chelz> ace_suares: well they haven't released the software so technically it doesn't even have a license
<chelz> ace_suares: for all we know everyone inside google has full access to the software
<ace_suares> chelz: how do you know it doens't have a license ? maybe they sell it to yahoo :-)
<AceNik> hey guys i had one question everytime i update my computer the updates acquire loads of space, apart from their setup files, is there any junk i could be cleaning out ?
<chelz> ace_suares: i mean publicly. they might have tons of deals behind closed doors but there's no evidence of such things.
<ace_suares> chelz: that doens't make it Free Software. I have access to all my source code. Does that make it usable or modifyable by you !?
<loner269> i got 8.04lts ce ubuntu an i was tryn to get e17 but faild badly
<ace_suares> chelz: what does it matter to you if you cant access the source code !?
<nickrud> !ot | ace_suares chelz
<ubottu> ace_suares chelz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ace_suares> nickrud: bummer.
<ace_suares> nickrud: but you are right.
<nickrud> ace_suares good subject, wrong channel :)
<koshiie> anyone have the problem where applications in hardy just stop responding?  like if you try to do something in them, esp in firefox. :/
<koshiie> getting really annoying
<jameslr> techsupport: any luck?
<techsupport> jameslr, nothing
<techsupport> jameslr, got 3 terminals open
<jameslr> techsupport: nothing in /var/log/messages?
<Alives> how do you tell the kernel not to cache in ram?
<chelz> ace_suares: i'm pretty sure that falls under the definition of free software. the only requirements are that you can change and modify the software you currently use. since you only interact with data from google, like you said, i guess it doesn't even count as software.
<AceNik> guys is there any junk formed in ubuntu while installing apps. or a new kernel
<nickrud> AceNik the packages you download get stored in /var/cache/apt/archives , you can use apt-cache autoclean to remove stale ones, apt-cache clean to remove all
<AceNik> im low on HDD space
<techsupport> jameslr, there is a lot of output in /var/log/messages but not sure what to look at
<koshiie> hard drive drive space?
<ace_suares> chelz: you just got notified that our talk is off topic. Move to #ubuntu-offtopic or risk annoying some people, okay !?
<koshiie> eh :s
<nickrud> AceNik the packages can take up to 500mb, as set in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d
<jameslr> techsupport: tail -f /var/log/messages should give you a running list of the last lines which should give you any error messages that are recent
<jameslr> if you keep a tail on the log and start the service - surely something comes up
<loner269> lol
<techsupport> jameslr, http://pastebin.com/d3d9d46a7
<AceNik> nickrud: it says invalid opertion autoclean, & anyways stale apps is not my issue, apart fromt hat i feel there is more space been taken by somethin
<Ne0_WizArd> hello people
<nickrud> AceNik not stal apps, but the stale packages you download, which are then unpacked and become the apps ;)  .   And sudo apt-get autoclean   should work
<jameslr> techsupport: you need to chown mysql:mysql /var/lib/mysql for sure. The user your mentioned is the user account you're logged in as not the service account for mysql
<jameslr> techsupport: unless you changed it...
<Ne0_WizArd> i got a question what is the max ram that ubuntu can hold ?!?
<asmo[B]> does anyone know how to change mount options in the terminal?
<Starnestommy> Ne0_WizArd: iirc, around 4 GB if it's 32-bit.  I don't think 64-bit has a limit
<loner269> yawn
<nickrud> Ne0_WizArd the 32bit can access up to about 3 gb directly, and 64 bit quite a bit more (can't remember the exact number at the moment)
<jameslr> asmo[B]: sudo mount -o option(s) /mnt/point
<AceNik> nickrud: well that worked, but doesnt make much of a difference
<TigranG> Hi. I see that my monitor refresh rate right now is 50hz, it goes up to 60hz on Windows. My monitor doesnt really have information on vert and hor refresh rate so I can manually add it to xorg. Is there any way of finding this out?
<nickrud> AceNik install/run   baobab , it's a graphical indicator of disk usage
<crdlb> TigranG: nvidia?
<ramgarden> anyone know about getting free netzero dialup working on ubuntu?
<Ne0_WizArd> starnestommy, thanks
<TigranG> crdlb: yes
<afallenhope> is this right or is it backwards: mount -t FILETYPE (e.g ext3,ext2,fat,ntfs) MOUNTPOINT  DESTINATION
<crdlb> TigranG: it's not really 50Hz then; nvidia's driver lies
<jameslr> asmo[B]: sorry that should be mount -o remount,other options /mnt/point
<TigranG> crdlb: Umm. Well then how can I see what its really on.
<crdlb> TigranG: nvidia-settings should tell you
<nickrud> afallenhope  mount -t FILETYPE (e.g ext3,ext2,fat,ntfs)  /dev/<device>  MOUNTPOINT
<crdlb> TigranG: I wouldn't worry about it though since you obviously have an LCD
<crdlb> TigranG: and LCD monitors do not actually refresh, so the number is purely for compatibility
<TigranG> crdlb: Yea, says 59.94Hz in nvidia-settings
 * nickrud wonders how software can lie
<onisciente_> is there a way to emule my ubuntu in windows xp, considering that it is in a virtual partition in windows directory?
<asmo[B]> jameslr: I can't get anything to work... what happened when I right clicked on the device and added something to the "Mount Options" trying to fool around with automount read some stuff that told me to add 'noauto' in there... didn't turn out, now I can't access it
<ramgarden> im trying to set up my dad with ubuntu and he doesn't have a credit card or checking account so he has to have free dialup
<asmo[B]> jameslr: it just tells me that it cannot find the device when I try to mount it in terminal
<ramgarden> so netzero on ubuntu?
<jameslr> asmo[B]: what is the device you're mounting?
<koshiie> so nobody has the problem where programs in hardy 64b stop responding?
<TigranG> crdlb: alright, Thanks
<bigmack83> im trying to get my blackberry to sync with my ubuntu. i had it once before but i have a new laptop now. tryign to set it up again. I cant get a program called 'Xlt' to install properly, anyone familiar with this?
<asmo[B]> external usb, NTFS partition
<ramgarden> I already bought a non-winmodem and got it working but I need free isp even if a few hours per month
<asmo[B]> I don't want to add it to fstab because it is an external drive and I was advised against adding external devices to fstab
<jedimind> how do you force fsck on boot ? touch /forceck or something ?
<Ramzi> does anyone knows a good streaming server for ubuntu?
<jameslr> asmo[B]: make sure it's not in fstab
<nickrud> ramgarden http://home.pacbell.net/dbk4297/freeisp.html , maybe here
<ramgarden> thanks!
<nomasteryoda> Ramzi, video or mp3?
<asmo[B]> jameslr: it's not
<jameslr> asmo[B]: when you plug in the device what does dmesg output?
<nomasteryoda> Ramzi, vlc can do both... gnumpg for music... or shoutcast via icecast
<Ramzi> mostly video
<asmo[B]> jameslr: "invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume: music"
<nomasteryoda> vlc works pretty nicely
<nickrud> ramgarden also, consider getting one of those pre pay credit card type things
<Ramzi> im planning to install some webcams at a store for security so I want to have every thing set up
<asmo[B]> vlc is probably one of the simplest yet most effective video players
<Ramzi> I'll buy some wireless cameras and the server will have ubuntu
<Ramzi> do anyone have another idea of doing what I need?
<Herissy> anyone been able to get ICS to work with ubuntu... I wanna share my dial-up connection with Ubuntu.
<GibbyGano> hola all
<jameslr> asmo[B]: what's in /etc/usbmount/usbmount.conf?
<jameslr> asmo[B]: there should be a MOUNTOPTIONS variable there...what are the contents?
<Herissy> please no comments about dial-up... i know it sucks
<JoCo> Does anyone know how to install 9600 GT drivers???????????????
<jedimind> no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<IndyGunFreak> JoCo: thats an awful new card.. probably not supported quite yet
<GibbyGano> anyone ever figure out how to solve slow full screen flash videos in Ubuntu?
<jedimind> yeah, how dare you keep up with your hardware purchases, have some consideration
<asmo[B]> jameslr: my usbmount.conf is completely blank...
<JoCo> seriosuly
<jedimind> GibbyGano: its a flash plugin flaw, good luck w/ that
<ruiboon> Ramzi: you might want to check out http://www.zoneminder.com/
<koshiie> k forget it
<prologic__> HI all. I'm vision impaired and am using Compiz Fusion on my Ubuntu 8.04 desktop with a 22" wide-screen LCD. I have a problem with font rendering (and possibly rendering in general). It looks awful zoomed in :/ Is there anyway to improve the readability of text and general rendering improvements ?
<Ramzi> thanks ruiboon
<IndyGunFreak> JoCo: complain to nvidia they haven't made the driver aailable for linux yegt.
<Ramzi> exactly what i need
<GibbyGano> yeah, I've known about the flaw...just didn't know if there were any optimizations about
<IndyGunFreak> JoCo: maybe Envyng will work, but i doubt it.
<JoCo> IndyGunFreak: I'm gonna get right on it!
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<jameslr> asmo[B]: do you have usbmount installed?
<JoCo> yeah envyng didnt seem to help
<ruiboon> Ramzi: and if you like that software, it is actually in the ubuntu repo. just sudo apt-get install zoneminder
<asmo[B]> jameslr: I'll go with no if the .conf is blank :P
<asmo[B]> installing the package now
<Herissy> no ICS experience here?
<oswado> what does yahoo email do to prevent me from accessing yahoo mail from another internal pc, i can only acces it from one pc exposed to the net..
<asmo[B]> jameslr: MOUNTOPTIONS="sync,noexec,nodev,noatime"
<Starnestommy> oswado: what happens when you try to access it from the other pc?
<oswado> Herissy--> am short on acronyms what is that about?
<jameslr> asmo[B]: after installing usbmount does it work properly?
<Herissy> ICS : internet connection sharing.
<oswado> Starnestommy--> its okay to access it to the ones exposed to the internet, its in the internal host that i cant access yahoo email, it loops in asking for password
<afallenhope> does that seem correct: sudo mount rw -t fat /dev/sdb1 /FTP
<asmo[B]> jameslr: no, and I shouldn't have to reboot or logoff for it to effect, correct?
<oswado> Herissy--> using linux as gateway? easy..
<jameslr> asmo[B]: shouldn't, no...
<Starnestommy> oswado: have you tried with a different browser?
<oswado> Starnestommy--> not yet..let me install another..and lets see
<Herissy> router is the gateway. connection on windows box, router connects the desktop to wireless network, ubuntu box connected to that
<jameslr> asmo[B]: what does gnome-mount --display-settings /dev/sd? output?
<jameslr> asmo[B]: where the ? is the letter of your device
<oswado> Herissy--> you already have a gateway, so what is the issue?
<AceNik1> hey guys is there a way to delete any junk in ubuntu
<Agent_bob> does anyone know how to free up the "no longer in use" RAM ?    preferably without a reboot.
<Herissy> I can't get ubuntu to see the connection nor will it use it.
<Agent_bob> AceNik1 what junk ?
<andresj> !msfonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Herissy> dial-up internet on the windows box, I wanna use it wirelessly through the network on my ubuntu box
<asmo[B]> jameslr:  that command doesn't seem to work for me... gnome-mount --display-settings /dev/sdb1
<gadgetdevil> \away
<gadgetdevil> snap
<AceNik1> agent_bob: everytime i install stuff like any updates the disc seems to be getting fuller, forget the setup files
<jameslr> asmo[B]: just try the gnome-mount --erase-settings
<oswado> Herissy--> is it okay if you can draw the layout? i dont quite follow what you were saying..pictures is worth a thousand words
<jameslr> asmo[B]: maybe it will let you do it without specifying device
<Agent_bob> AceNik1 sudo apt-get clean
<AceNik1> also is there a way t connect to bluetooth on another channel/port
<jameslr> asmo[B]: if that doesn't work maybe try gnome-mount --erase-settings --device /dev/sd*
<AceNik1> agent-bob: apart fromt hat
<Herissy> yeah sure. might take a minute. then where do I post it?
<Agent_bob> AceNik1 that i don't know.
<roger> Herissy... let me try to say it in words
<AceNik1> agent_bob: thanks
<andresj> how to reload fonts without restarting Xorg?
<Agent_bob> AceNik1 apart from empting the package cache ?
<asmo[B]> jameslr: that's what I was just about to try :) works like a charm, thanks
<AceNik1> agent_bob: yes
<oswado> Herissy--> use scriblink.com  you can draw it there then paste the invite link here so I can view it
<jameslr> asmo[B]: you bet. I'm sure usbmount will do what you want it to
<error404notfound> If I bond my phone over bluetooth with laptop, how do I know which port it is connected in to give it to wammu?
<roger> Modem <--- Windows Dial Up Networking (DUN) <---- NIC in Windows box <---- SOHO Router
<AceNik1> agent_bob: any other location which may be getting consumed maintianing copies of old files
<Agent_bob> AceNik1 installing updates should not take any noticable disk space aside from the package cache
<Ramzi> ruiboon, do you have some experience with this topic? Can you recommend me which webcams to buy?
<legend2440> AceNik1: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/09/clean-up-ubuntu-junk-files.html
<roger> Ubuntu box looks at SOHO router
<roger> Windows is going to have to do ICS with the network
<oswado> roger is Herissy and you are same person?
<roger> I've heard of people doing that before]
<Agent_bob> AceNik1 man du   and employ it.
<dolphin_noel> why i'm sorry the question but someone knows why my nvidia-settings configurations disapear after the ubuntu goes to screensaver "i got login after screensaver ..." and i need to type again nvidia-settings -l to restart my video configurations?! why the nvidia-settings reset after goes to screensaver
<AceNik1> agent_bob: what ?
<roger> no... i just know how he described his network
<Herissy> Ok wait here : Dial-up Internet | Desktop (Windows) | Router | Wireless Connection | Laptop | Ubuntu.
<roger> what version of windows?
<oswado> Herissy--> use scriblink.com  you can draw it there then paste the invite link here so I can view it  <-- quick and easy to scribble on it
<Agent_bob> AceNik1 that's one way to find where your disk space is going,     du        and man is the manual page browser.   man man     man du
<Herissy> Problem : ubuntu can't see or use the dial up connection
<axf> Help!!!!!
<ruiboon> Ramzi: sorry, i dont have any experience on that. you might want to check out their forums at http://www.zoneminder.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=10&sid=56f4346de780552887419aef6fdf0572
<AceNik1> ok
<asmo[B]> jameslr: I was acutally trying to figure something out for someone else, they were looking to make it so that when you double click on the external device it didn't automatically mount it, but the information I found obviously turned out to be erroneous
<matthias_N> hi , when i inert  my MP3 player it says that i am not authorized o mount it ...
<Ramzi> thanks ruiboon
<Xecuter> matthias_N, use sudo
<jameslr> asmo[B]: what did they want it to do when you double clicked on it??
<Xecuter> matthias_N, but it should automount
<axf> matthias_N: You might want to be root.
<Herissy> XP Home
<Agent_bob> anyone know how to flush unused ram ?
<axf> I need help too!
<alan_m> !patience | axf
<ubottu> axf: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<oswado> Agent_bob--> what do you mean by that? how do you even know it is not used?
<EvilDennisR> axf: what
<axf> alan_m, ok.
<matthias_N> Xecuter:  how can i remove this kind of problem -
<Agent_bob> axf i didn't see your question,  did you ask one?
<axf> EvilDennisR, When I boot up, gnome dosen't load.
<asmo[B]> jameslr: nothing haha
<EvilDennisR> axf: When you login via gdm, gnome doesn't load?
<jameslr> asmo[B]: wtf? lol
<matthias_N> Xecuter:  one thing i have done is set my external usb hard drive in my name ...
<EvilDennisR> axf: Did this just start happening ?
<jameslr> asmo[B]: isnt that the same as "not double clicking on it"?
<axf> EvilDennisR, Yes.
<c_lisp> anybody know how to get graphics acceleration on ps3 ubuntu?
<EvilDennisR> axf: What were you doing that caused this? Did you abruptly quit X ?
<asmo[B]> jameslr: you'd think so ahaha, I'm not too sure what he was trying to do, I was just bored so I tried to figure it out for him then ran into problems of my own
<axf> EvilDennisR, No, but I installed it onto an 8 gb flash drive
<Agent_bob> oswado your first question says that answering the second would be moot.   but, 1 i mean i have ram that was used at some point but was not freed afterwards,  2. i know about how much the set of processes that are running should require relitive to the amount avalable
<jameslr> asmo[B]: boredom fail?
<EvilDennisR> axf: You installed exactly what onto an 8g flash drive
<Method2oo7>  i am not geting sound out of any music players
<Herissy> scriblink.com is not loading very well on this connection but Im working on it.
<EvilDennisR> aww, we need one more person and we'd have 1234 people in here
<axf> EvilDennisR, Why would I be in here if I didn't install ubuntu on it?
<EvilDennisR> aw damn, now we need one less person =)
<matthias_N> Xecuter:  what file is changed to set ownership owner ship when mounting stuff at start up ... if that is the case so i do nolt need to be root ...
<asmo[B]> jameslr: hasn't really failed so much as it has lead me into another direction, atleast I learnt something out of it
<EvilDennisR> axf: I'm trying to diagnose the problem. You didn't state that you installed ubuntu onto a flash drive, you said "gnome doesn't load"
<Method2oo7>  i am not geting sound out of any music players
<EvilDennisR> axf: So, you are booting off of this flash drive, and what happens
<axf> EvilDennisR, No, It dosen't.
<oswado> Agent_bob--> but how do you know the address range is continous block ? what if if the app uses lil chunks at a time, see ipcs and see if the address are continous as an example
<hp> hi, hardy doesn't play dvd. how do i make it to work?
<EvilDennisR> hp: apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<EvilDennisR> hp: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<EvilDennisR> damn users, and their non-root shells
<jedimind> hp: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#Installing_DVD_Support
<jedimind> try that
<hp> evildennisr: it's already installed
<kranklin> Hey guys. I Installed 8.04 and enabled the NVidia restricted drivers (HP DV9308) everything works fine except when i goto a psuedo terminal (eg, ctrl alt f2), goto screen saver, or shutdown. artifacts are all over, a pattern repaints itself down the screen and gets brighter, I can get out of it by going to ctrl alt f7 every time
<Xecuter> matthias_N, you have to be root to mount devices, no matter what they're named or where their mounted
<EvilDennisR> hp: Check out that link jedimind sent you
<axf> EvilDennisR, It boots normally, but when I login and try to start gnome it just sits there.
<hp> i did
<Xecuter> matthias_N, but you shouldn't have to mount them manually
<anolis> im having trouble getting guildwars to run on my computer..
<hp> it didn't work
<Herissy> ok its loaded. how do I use this scriblink.com
<jedimind> you have to follow the directions on the link - not just click it and expect it to work
<Agent_bob> oswado not sure i follow that.  ipcs is either criptic or it's not telling me anything.
<Method2oo7>  can some one help i am not geting sound out of any music players
<anolis> this is what i get when i try to run it
<anolis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20763/
<EvilDennisR> axf: Did it work ever? Or did this just start
<matthias_N> Xecuter:  this uniot have been possible to mount i haver to be logged in as root ...
<nickrud> !libdvdcss | hp
<ubottu> hp: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Alives> I am very low on free memory.. how do you tell the kernel not to cache in ram?
<axf> EvilDennisR, It never worked.
<EvilDennisR> axf: Did you copy over your home directory or something, or is it fresh from install ?
<jameslr> Alives: buy more memory?
<tim> method are you runny hardy?
<axf> EvilDennisR, It's fresh.
<Method2oo7> yes
<Agent_bob> oswado http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d11e8365c output of ipcs -a
<hp> ubottu: it says libdvdcss2 is already installed
<ubottu> hp: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EvilDennisR> axf: Did you try and select fail safe gnome as one of your windowmanagers ?
<Alives> jameslr: im working on that now... problem is its an embedded pc
<oswado> Agent_bob--> i dont believe you can flush the ram, due to memory use optimizations, one cant be certain what is the contents and address used
<tim> the problem is that hardy uses crystal audio
<hp> nickrud: it's already installed
<matthias_N> Xecuter:  imagine i have to change user inorder to mount my ipod on the usb that seems to much of a work just to mount youjr usb connected uniut ...
<tim> search google for a fix for the crystal audio problem
<Method2oo7> that means
<nickrud> hp try installing vlc , and playing the dvd with that. Also, try a different dvd
<Method2oo7> ok
<Herissy> http://scriblink.com/index.jsp?act=phome&roomid=797&KEY=97FB4936AFFB537EC179DFCCBDD0B74C
<jameslr> Alives: how much memory does it have?
<Xecuter> matthias_N, no, you dont have to be logged in as root, just use sudo. if you mount the device like this: "mount /dev/yourusbdevice /your/mount/folder" just type sudo before mount
<Agent_bob> oswado so you sujest a reboot ?
<hp> already installed vlc
<Alives> 256MB
<oswado> Agent_bob--> yep
<johnny64> !mirrors
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Herissy> Im sorry.
<EvilDennisR> oswado: Dude that nic completion is really lame/annoying =)
<jameslr> Alives: are you running a full distro on it?
 * Agent_bob want's a second openion.
<Alives> jameslr: yes, hardy
<axf> EvilDennisR, Yes I tried failsafe gnome but it didn't work.  Failsafe terminal works.  I've got logs.
<jameslr> Alives: probably better to run a lighter distro on it. 256MB is kinda small. Just my opinion
<Alives> yeah i know
<oswado> EvilDennisR--> what nic completion?
<jameslr> Alives: unless you wanna start chopping out standard features
<Alives> i like hardy
<EvilDennisR> axf: Did you try nuking your ~/.gnome* ~/.gconf* files ?
<jedimind> Alives: it likes you too
<EvilDennisR> oswado--> the stupid --> is annoying
<Alives> im trying to find something with gigabit, sata, and 2GB ram
<Alives> but with a geode or atom CPU
<axf> EvilDennisR, How do you do that?
<matthias_N> Xecuter:  that have worked before without having to do sudo and than how will i know what usb device to mount
<kranklin> Why do I see artifacts in alt terminals (eg ctrl alt f2)? Thanks
<anolis> does anyone know why i would get this when trying to run Guild Wars? http://paste.ubuntu.com/20763/
<EvilDennisR> axf: rm -rf ~/.gnome* ~/.gconf*
<Xecuter> matthias_N, strange that its not working now...
<axf> EvilDennisR, COOL!
<oswado> EvilDennisR--> i dont care what you think, its a tool one can share a drawing..
<EvilDennisR> oswado: right..
<jedimind> anolis: try asking in #wine
<anolis> jedimind, thank you
<oswado> Herissy--> you have not drawn the network layout
<Agent_bob> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d7d8fb879 < too much ram in use for that process table.    i don't really want to reboot to clear it, but i may have too.
<glick> hi
<EvilDennisR> !hi | glick
<ubottu> glick: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Agent_bob> that's about 70m of dirty ram.
<glick> i must say, i am a little disappointed in the latest ubuntu
<matthias_N> Xecuter:  WELL DID TO ME BUT OKEY LET IT BE ...
<glick> very unstable compared to dapper
<matthias_N>  sorry caps
<glick> i mean feisty
<EvilDennisR> glick: !offtopic
<EvilDennisR> !offtopic | glick
<ubottu> glick: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Xecuter> matthias_N, where are you from?
<glick> feisty was stable, never crashed, yet haron crashes ALL the time
<Agent_bob> glick seems to have hit a sore spot.
<glick> the hell
<EvilDennisR> !offtopic | glick
<matthias_N> hold on ...
<johnny64> hey I just installed hardy in my hp pavilion tx1000. is there anyway for me to activate 3D graphic?
<glick> what's EvilDennisR's problem?
<EvilDennisR> glick: Dude, you're in here bitching about how hardy isn't stable. Thats great and all, take it to the offtopic channel please.
<glick> im just remarking how haron is unstable compared to feisty
<arvind_khadri> after i enabled compiz in XFCE i cant login there
<philsf> glick: do you have a question?
<glick> EvilDennisR, you dont like it you can ignore me
<kranklin> philsf: i have a question
<EvilDennisR> glick: Yet again, take it to the off topic channel.
<axf> glick: What's wrong with you you mo#%@$ $^#$*#!
<EvilDennisR> glick: No, you can follow the rules in here and go to the off topic channel
<philsf> !ask | kranklin
<ubottu> kranklin: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<EvilDennisR> glick: Now stop trolling or you'll be muted
<nickrud> glick please go to offtopic, they might be interested in talking about it
<axf> hammer glick out
<kranklin> Why do i have artifacts in my virtual/psuedo terminal?
<kranklin> and when i shutdown
<vinboy> hi
<Starnestommy> kranklin: what kind of artifacts?
<EvilDennisR> !hi | vinboy
<ubottu> vinboy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<vinboy> does ubuntu still kill laptop drive?
<kranklin> the terminals are unusable, but i can get back with ctrl atl f7
<vinboy> or is it fixed?
<kranklin> i think its somethign with the nvidia driver, (restricted) i see lines drawn down the screen
<Agent_bob> kranklin because the frame buffer wasn't properly reset.
<axf> EvilDennisR, What were those commands again?
<EvilDennisR> axf: rm -rf ~/.gnome* ~/.gconf*
<EvilDennisR> axf: You might want to switch to the console (ctrl+alt+F1) to login and do that
<arvind_khadri> after i enabled compiz in XFCE i cant login there..how can i set that right
<Agent_bob> vinboy good question.
<EvilDennisR> axf: alt+f7 to get back to the gdm login
<kranklin> agent_bob: i don't know much about frame buffers, but that sounds right... how do i fix it?
<Agent_bob> kranklin that i don't know.   sorry.
<yakobmatrix> vinboy : I think ubuntu is great on laptop
<kranklin> agent_bob: ok, thanks for the tip
<nickrud> axf and usually you need to logout of the desktop completely to be sure gconf isn't running ( ps -A | grep gconf in the ctl-alt-f1 terminal to be sure)
<philsf> kranklin: are you using a vga= parameter in grub?
<EvilDennisR> vinboy: When was the last time you trued ubuntu/heard about it killing laptop drives? =)
<vinboy> yakobmatrix: but there was this bug that kill laptop drive
<erin> Hello, I have created a .deb package with debuild (and it works) however I would like it to install shortcuts into the Applications menu, does anyone know how I can achieve this?
<kranklin> philsf: how would i know?
<EvilDennisR> axf: Yeah, login on the console do /sbin/killall5 and then those commands
<Agent_bob> yakobmatrix thinking it's great is hardly relevent to the fact that it is very hard on laptop hdd's
<EvilDennisR> erin: dpkg -i whatever-i386.deb
<philsf> kranklin: did you ever edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, and add a parameter to change font/resolution in the console there?
<EvilDennisR> erin: toss a sudo in front of that if you're not already root..
<kranklin> i have edited it before, to remove the quiet and splash....
<Agent_bob> vinboy not kill but rather "excessive ware"
<hp> finally it's working
<hp> thank you guys
<yakobmatrix> vinboy : what laptop is it? have you ever encountered that kind of problem?
<vinboy> Agent_bob: oh ok... does it still exist?
<nick_> anyone here heard of yaku?
<vinboy> yakobmatrix: no.. i just bought a laptop and deciding what OS to put
<Agent_bob> vinboy i don't know.  i'm still using dapper.
<kranklin> philsf: before hardy, i had to use a noapic / noirqlpoll for ubuntu to work
<nick_> what laptop?
<kranklin> dv9308
<erin> EvilDennisR: Yes I can install it fine. I want to know how I can make it put shortcuts to the program it contains into the Applications menu (it contains a program that I built from source)
<bandgeekndb> have a question regarding an installation of ubuntu server 8.04 if anyone cares to answer
<axf> EvilDennisR, Ok, I did that.
<EvilDennisR> axf: Word. I had a feeling that was it
<bandgeekndb> ordered a cd from shipit and it keeps crashing in parts of the installation
<erin> EvilDennisR: I can run it from the command line ok, but i'd like it to put a shortcut in the Applications menu or on the desktop
<oswado> !ask | bandgeekndb
<arvind_khadri> after i enabled compiz in XFCE i cant login there..how can i set that right
<bandgeekndb> odd thing though is that it's different parts every time
<philsf> kranklin: check if your kernel image lines have a vga= parameter, maybe if you change the parameter, it gets better.
<philsf> !fb | kranklin
<nickrud> vinboy https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/59695  for the latest
<ubottu> bandgeekndb: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ubottu> kranklin: Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<EvilDennisR> erin: Ah I see. You can always create a new custom launcher app.. As far as the appliations menu, I'm not sure. That stuff gets added into some gnome file somewhere. I don't know what it is
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 59695 in dell "High frequency of load/unload cycles on some hard disks may shorten lifetime" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Psyfurius> #CGL_PH
<bandgeekndb> ok
<EvilDennisR> erin: Its not there when you right click on the applications and edit menus ?
<philsf> kranklin: you can see a list of the framebuffer modes for your hardware with sudo hwinfo --framebuffer
<nickrud> erin you can right click the application menu on the top panel, and select edit to edit the menu
<EvilDennisR> erin: (I'm guessing)
<axf> EvilDennisR, Still not working
<Ramzi> does anyone knows an alternative for mythtv?
<vinboy> thanks nickrud
<kranklin> philsf: ok thanks, will try different values for it
<EvilDennisR> axf: I thought you said that fixed it! =)
<erin> nickrud: I know, but when some-one else installs the package I want them to have a shortcut already in place, not have to create one
<EvilDennisR> axf: ah sorry, I thought you said that did it
<nickrud> erin not all packages have gnome application menu items. What program is it?
<abhinay> How can i lock the ubuntu wiki page ?
<erin> nickrud: Its one that I compiled and created a deb for myself
<nickrud> abhinay so no one can edit it?
<abhinay> nickrud, yes
<erin> nickrud: so I want to know what file I would have to put in and where it should install to to give a shortcut
<nickrud> erin ah, so that makes you the person that's supposed to make the menu item :)
<kamol> hi
<erin> nickrud: yes :)
<EvilDennisR> erin: Like I said, that info goes in some gnome xml file somewhere
<nickrud> erin in /usr/share/applications. Create one with the menu editor, then alter to taste and put it there
<Coiotes_> Anyone know how to enable mod_userdir in Hardy Heron?
<erin> nickrud: ok, thanks heaps I will try that
<bandgeekndb> Machine: 350mhz P2 with 192MB of ram.  Trying to install Ubuntu Server 8.04 from CD (I got it from ShipIt).  Various points through the install crash, different points every time I try. The verify CD option says the CD is bad, which i find surprising considering this is the first time it's come out of the sleeve.  So, I'm going to try to burn another CD but before I do, is there a better version of *buntu, such as Xubuntu for running
<EvilDennisR> erin: there you go, thats where it is =)
<nickrud> abhinay not doable. Wiki's are by definition editable.
<EvilDennisR> abhinay: It wouldn't be a wiki if it was locked
<nickrud> abhinay although, you might petition the guys in #ubuntu-docs (or -doc , forget which)
<Agent_bob> this time i used killall5 in place of alt+SysRQ+e  to kill things.    much better ram usage.  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d740cbb25
<arvind_khadri> after i enabled compiz in XFCE i cant login there..how can i set that right
<abhinay> nickrud, i get "Status of sending notification mails:" when i edit a wiki page, how can i subscribe to a wiki page ?
<kranklin> !pastebin
<Herissy> and with that it crashed
<Herissy> damn.
<Agent_bob> so for the record.   alt+SysRQ+e   does not free used ram.
<nickrud> abhinay hm you can put the wiki page in your profile on the wiki
<EvilDennisR> Agent_bob: huh, I wasn't aware of alt+syseq+e
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<arvind_khadri> Any COMPIZ guru's here???
<EvilDennisR> Agent_bob: /sbin/killall5 kills all processes run by the current user running killall5
<Agent_bob> EvilDennisR magic sysRQ hot keys     have a google.
<Coiotes_> Does anyone here know how to enable user directories for apache2 in Hardy heron?
<nickrud> abhinay I think there's an option on the page when you're logged in as well
<alan_m> !ask | arvind_khadri
<ubottu> arvind_khadri: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<abhinay> nickrud, you mean userpreferences
<EvilDennisR> Agent_bob: THe only one I really knew of (and use) was alt+shift+sysrq+b
<arvind_khadri> alan_m, i have been asking,no one's replying
<nickrud> abhinay yeah, that's the name :)
<Herissy> compiz is nice. if you have LOTS of video and system ram
<abhinay> nickrud, Thanks for the info :)
<alan_m> arvind_khadri: be patient as you can tell this is a huge room :)
<EvilDennisR> Agent_bob: or +n, I forget, I usually just slam both ;)
<Agent_bob> b
<nickrud> arvind_khadri and consider yourself lashed with the !anyone factoid  :)
<arvind_khadri> alan_m, yeah :) i know..but its really getting irksome...do you know how to fix it...am not able to log back into XFCE session after i enabled compiz there
<alan_m> nickrud: I was tempted
<Agent_bob> EvilDennisR next time before b   hit e o b   with the magic sysRQ
<Varanger> Is "ubotu" still the name of bot?
<nickrud> Varanger it's ubottu for now
<EvilDennisR> Agent_bob: I'm checking out the wikipedia page on it
<alan_m> arvind_khadri: I dont know how to fix it myself, hence why i didnt give you an answer that could help, stick around :)
<EvilDennisR> Agent_bob: I used to use +b when I worked for ask.com on our debian machines that would lock up
<nickrud> arvind_khadri try asking on #xubuntu , they're probably more familiar with xubuntu and compiz
<arvind_khadri> nickrud, that room is sleeping on i dont know what...might be sleeping pills till the next debian release :D
<Herissy> lol
<Agent_bob> heh
<bandgeekndb> lol
<alan_m> lol
<nickrud> arvind_khadri lol, well the 'xubuntu guy' does linger in there often
<nickrud> arvind_khadri I think he'd be asleep right now
<alan_m> nickrud: probably :)
<axf> ubottu: CLONEBOT
<ubottu> Factoid clonebot not found
<arvind_khadri> nickrud, found someone in compz-fusion :)
<Herissy> so Im just going to give up on it, prolly won't gleen anything from it anyway as it is 26k dial-up
<EvilDennisR> DEVORAK keyboard!
<alan_m> arvind_khadri: awesome, hope they help :)
<axf> ubottu is a CLONEBOT
<ubottu> Factoid is a clonebot not found
<arvind_khadri> alan_m, yeah...they did to set me up compiz in XFCE too
<axf> ubottu: CLONEBOT
<ubottu> Factoid clonebot not found
<roger> Herissy.... i can see why you want to do it that way
<axf> ubottu: CLONEBOT
<nickrud> !botabuse | axf
<ubottu> axf: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<roger> Herissy... it's probably more
<Agent_bob> crap.  my memory usage is still double what it should be
<Herissy> I have no other choice roger
<roger> Herissy... it's probably more "normal" to have the linux box toward the internet
<roger> but since it's a laptop.... i gotcha
<Herissy> I understand that but the windows box is headless and keyboardless and I have no access to it.
<roger>  i see
<Herissy> as it is Im chatting in here through a VNC connection
<Agent_bob> that sounds like a blind virus
<roger> I have always heard that Win XP Home only allows 4 network devices
<Herissy> because its keyboardless I can't install xp pro or anything else.
<asmo[B]> XP home is terrible for networking period
<DrFrankenstein> hi. so here's my problem: after Windows decided to screw its NTFS header, I ran a fixmbr/fixboot on it. obviously, this destroyed GRUB. so I tried by many ways reinstalling GRUB, however it seems to refuse to see my ext3 partition.
<axf> ubottu:
<kyl1> anyone know how to resize the linux file that is in windows?
<Agent_bob> DrFrankenstein are you sure you still have an ext2 partition ?
<axf> kyl1: You mean 'Partition'
<DrFrankenstein> Ubuntu is installed on /dev/sda6, in GRUB's config file it's (hd0,1). however when I run the liveCD, GRUB only sees (hd0,0), and throws error 22 (no such partition) at anything else.
<Herissy> maybe windows destroyed more than an NTFS header.
<DrFrankenstein> Agent_bob: I can mount it from the live CD yes
<evilbug> i want to get a fairly inexpensive bluetooth headset to use mostly for voice chat. the max i'd pay is $50,anything you'd recommend?
<DrFrankenstein> GRUB just won't see it.
<axf> DrFrankenstien: try hd1,1
<alan_m> axf, I believe they mean a file for linux that is in a windows partition
<kyl1> my ubuntu is installed within windows vista
<kyl1> i need to resize the file
<axf> alan_m: gotcha
<Shade34321> what would be the best way to install ubuntu on my laptop without messing up my Windows installation?
<DrFrankenstein> actually, after my Windows partition went *poof*, before I tried to fix it, I could still boot Ubuntu with no problem.
<DrFrankenstein> and run it, of course ;-)
<asmo[B]> Shade34321: with VMWare
<axf> Shade34321: wubi
<Agent_bob> DrFrankenstein in the live CD mount it on /mnt  and then run    sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<kyl1> my ubuntu file is OUT OF SPACE my UBUNTU IS INSTALLED WITHIN WINDOWS VISTA
<axf> asmo[B]: You pay for that!
<Shade34321> is there no other way besides VMWare or wubi....i've already tried wubi and it didnt work to well
<DrFrankenstein> Error 21: Selected disk does not exist
<alan_m> kyl1: your using a wubi install?
<takao> is there an application on ubuntu that would allow me to find out the ip address of machines in my network. i use etherape but it only displays the machine's name. i want the ip
<kyl1> yes
<Agent_bob> DrFrankenstein ok hda then
<asmo[B]> axf: I guess some people would :P
<kyl1> yes
<Shade34321> is there a way i can resize my windows partition w/o messing it up
<Shade34321> that way i can use the rest of my hard drive for ubuntu....the only real reason why i keep my windows is for school and games:D
<tmptmp> takao: isn't there a setting in etherape to not do dns lookups?
<Agent_bob> DrFrankenstein you can look at /proc/partitions  to see what the disk address it
<kyl1> alan_m:yes
<alan_m> Shade34321: you may use the gparted cd
<axf> Shade34321: Gparted
<Shade34321> hmm.....ok
<takao> tmptmp, let me check
<alan_m> Shade34321: or use the linux live cd, they both have gparted
<tmptmp> takao: if you just want a list of ips, also can try nmap (a very nice cli utility)
<Shade34321> i'll try that.....the ubuntu live cd has gparted...ok
<alan_m> Shade34321: I mean Ubuntu linux live cd
<alan_m> Shade34321: yeah :)
<Shade34321> so i just boot the live cd and repartition my hard drive for it and install...sweet:D
<Shade34321> thanks!
<alan_m> Shade34321: its in the system menu i believe (gparted) as Partition Editor i think the menu item is.
<axf> Shade34321: You're welcome
<takao> tmptmp, can nmap scan my network. i thought you need to provide the ip in nmap
<Agent_bob> Shade34321 hint.  turn off the page file in windows and defrat first.
<Shade34321> what page file...and how do i do that?
<WineSpecialist> hi room
<alan_m> hello WineSpecialist
<Agent_bob> /join ##windows
<bud> hi guys
<WineSpecialist> hi alan
<bud> i need some help with ubuntu
<DrFrankenstein> Agent_bob: done, I'll be back if it still doesn't boot.
<alan_m> hello bud :) (love the nickname)
<tmptmp> takao: man nmap: go to "target specification" part. you can give it an entire subnet to scan. :)
<bud> thnx
<achmad> halo bro
<Agent_bob> DrFrankenstein i'll expect you when i see you comming
<DrFrankenstein> looks like someone else is already using the nick "bob" ;-)
<alan_m> oops, someone else already thought of the name :)
<Guest50793> no prob, it's just a name, but i have unbuntu 5.04
<takao> tmptmp, thanks
<Guest50793> and I just maged to get my comp online
<tmptmp> takao: np :)
<Guest50793> how does one upgrade from 5.04 to the latest, the update manager doesn't work
<dmsuperman> Shade34321, it's also known of virtual memory...that sort of question is better suited for another channel but if you have a look in system properties (windows key + pause/break brings it up) under hardware and then advanced you'll find it
<achmad> bloh minta nomor hp
<WineSpecialist> I just recently installed Ubuntu and am a Linux N00b can anyone help me correctly setup my graphics card, I am unable to run normal effects
<alan_m> Guest50793, sudo update-manager -d in a terminal.
<axf> At the *tone*, Pacific Standard time will be 9:33
<tmptmp> Guest50793: best bet is to back up your data, and do a fresh install of hardy.
<Shade34321> ok...thanks
<bakersfieldboy> iam running a amd 64 3800 and it dog slow,when i up load videofeed it almost stops.
<Guest50793> o but i got no cd burner how do I get hardy in here
<Guest50793> I have usb tho
<Guest50793> but ithe bios is not letting me boot from usb
<alan_m> guest50793, follow my directions :)
<jburd> Shade34321: Windows will not let you simply partition like that.  You will need to defragment your disk using a specialized defragmentation tool like PerfectDisk or Diskeeper to arrange all the files contiguously.  Resizing after that should be pretty easy.
<Agent_bob> Guest50793 there is no one step upgrade from hoary hedgehog to hardy herring supported.   the reccomended way would be to dl the install iso and burn it to disk  then fresh install
<Shade34321> jburd...where can i get one of those?
<jbroome> heron, not herring
<dmsuperman> jburd, why not just use the windows defrag tool? it works just fine
<tmptmp> Guest50793: well... how did you install 5.04 on there in the first place, then? :)
<Guest50793> k I'll try that, hope the cd burner works
<achmad> bokep breng yukkkkk
<jburd> Shade34321: raxco.com i think.  Use Google. :-)
<Guest50793> my cd works on and off
<Shade34321> ok...i will
<Guest50793> it's a very old comp
<Guest50793> that's y
<axf> *tone*
<dmsuperman> jburd, and technically you can resize with a fragmented drive, depending on your tools. Acronis Disk Director Suite will automatically defrag it as much as it needs to when it resizes for me
<Guest50793> but u guys gave me an idea, thnx
<bakersfieldboy> is it a good idea to install windows over ubuntu dual boot ubuntu being frist
<Jordan_U> Guest23577, You could try the mini install CD
<axf> At the *tone*, Pacific Standard time will be 9:33 ,*toned*
<Guest50793> I'll be back I guess when I have installed the new one
<tmptmp> alan_m: but wouldn't that just upgrade to 5.10, not to 8.04? also i think 5.10 repos don't even exist anymore, since it's now out of support lifetime
<dmsuperman> bakersfieldboy, many people have said it's a pain, but assuming your windows is XP I find it muuuuch easier to do it the way you asked
<jbroome> pretty sure you can DIAF axf
<Jordan_U> Guest23577, That way very little would be read from CD ( most would be downloaded during install
<jburd> dmsuperman: Gparted won't let you resize.  I don't use Acronis *, so I don't know about their tools.
<alan_m> tmptmp: yeah, i thought about that after i pressed enter key (of course)
<tmptmp> alan_m: heh :)
<axf> alan_m: even 6.10 is out of support!
<dmsuperman> bakersfieldboy, I installed Ubuntu first, then Windows, and all I had to do was reinstall GRUB after windows took the liberty of overwriting it and it works fine now
<alan_m> tmptmp: you do realize that the repositories just got moved over for the old releases right?
<Jordan_U> WineSpecialist, Have you tried System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers?
<axf> alan_m: use 7.04, 8.04 is verrrrrry bugy
<ishbibenob> this is a real noob question but every once in a while a folder on my desktop will have a lock on it and denies me permission to delete, anyone have any ideas?
<alan_m> tmptmp: change a address and you can still have the upgrades :)
<Agent_bob> axf 6.6 is still supported    it's LTS
<ishbibenob> This usually happens when I take content from a CD and place it on the desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> alan_m edgy repos are not there
<bakersfieldboy> yes its xp,i did do a dual boot windows being frist but ubuntu is up and got alot i want to keep
<````bulldogg> hello all
<tmptmp> alan_m: well, yea, i saw something about the "backup" repositories being out there somewhere, at some point. but wasn't sure they were still up.
<axf> alan_m: 7.10 sucks
<WineSpecialist> Im running Heron, and it runs fast but I cannot setup under system->preferences->appearance->visual effects desktop effects could not be enabled?
<alan_m> jack_sparrow, not even on oldrelease server?
<Jack_Sparrow> nope
<dmsuperman> bakersfieldboy, so you have windows already installed? or ubuntu installed?
<alan_m> dang, so not even my backup plan would have worked....oops :/
<Jack_Sparrow> alan_m they are in the menu.. but not actually there
<bakersfieldboy> just Ubuntu
<tmptmp> alan_m: at any rate, my feisty laptop just died a few days ago, using a hardy desktop now. so i'm not really "up to date" on the old release repos :)
<alan_m> Jack_sparrow, yeah :/
<WineSpecialist> anyone have this problem?
<ishbibenob> anyone know an easy way to unlock permissions on a folder in ubuntu
<````bulldogg> Doubt there is an answer for this... but how do you install a Lexmark x1240 all in one in Ubuntu 8.04... recently converted my parents to linux... and they like it except for the fact their piece of crap printer wont work.. or more accurately I can't figure out how to make it work
<Jack_Sparrow> WineSpecialist Many people who do not have their video cards setup correctly
<alan_m> Jack_sparrow, are the 6.06 repositores still there? (just wondering)
<axf> WineSpecialist: Windows emulator is cool, right?
<dmsuperman> bakersfieldboy, yeah...it's easy. Just resize your partition to allow room for windows, install windows to the empty portion. Windows will overwrite grub in the mbr, so you have to repair GRUB after you install windows but once you do that you'll have both your current ubuntu and your new windows xp installs dual boot
<Jack_Sparrow> alan_m yes. 606 is still supported
<jburd> ishbibenob: Unlock permissions?
<tmptmp> alan_m: 6.06 is still supported
<Jack_Sparrow> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<ishbibenob> yes
<WineSpecialist> what do you mean axf?
<axf> WineSpecialist: Unless you have taste another tase!
<jburd> ishbibenob: I don't understand what you mean.  Can you give me an example?
<alan_m> Thanks guys :)
<tmptmp> ishbibenob: what do you want to do? usually it's best to use sudo, rather than change system folder permissions
<Agent_bob> ````bulldogg if you can get a ppd from the manufacture you can install it throught the cups wizard.
<bakersfieldboy> ok thinks,can i use ubuntu disk to repair the mbr
<ishbibenob> alan_m yes: some folders on my desktop have a lock on them and I cant delete them
<alan_m> Love how your always here to pull me out of a messy situation ;)
<Jordan_U> WineSpecialist, Try System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<philsf> can someone give me a hint on what do the errors in http://pastebin.com/f6cf81ff4 mean? I included the lsusb result
<Pie-rate> is there any way to cleanly switch to 64bit without reinstalling?
<dmsuperman> bakersfieldboy, yup. Just google "repair grub ubuntu livecd" and i think the first result is a great guide to walk you through it
<````bulldogg> Agent_bob, sorry for being slightly dumb but how do I get that?
<HorizonXP> hey, since like yesterday or so, when I use revelation to go to websites, it doesn't copy the username & password combo like it used to
<teamz> anybody here using torrentflux on ubuntu ?
<alan_m> wow...im getting a lot of replies to things that i didnt even post, lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Pie-rate no
<jburd> Pie-rate: Nope.
<ishbibenob> alan_m yes: it only happens now and again
<bakersfieldboy> ty iam on it
<HorizonXP> any ideas why?
<Agent_bob> ````bulldogg check their web support page for a linux driver.
<axf> anyone know how to get Beryl?
<MiZz_Dan2> sby
<WineSpecialist> that isn't on my administration list but i tried that menu and nothing showed up
<ishbibenob> alan_m yes: I go into the properties and enable them, but they dont stay enabled
<Jack_Sparrow> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<sun01tech> axf: for what?
<axf> even through obsolete
<alan_m> ishbibenob: you realize that i am not the one speaking to you right?
<Jordan_U> axf, Why?
<ishbibenob> no sorry
<````bulldogg> Agent_bob, I did that I was unable to find anything... I googled and one site said I could use the z600 driver so I dowloaded it and tried it but it didn't work
<tmptmp> ishbibenob: from terminal, run "sudo rm -rf ~/Desktop/thefolderyouwantkilled". BUT MAKE SURE that you REALLY want to delete it before you run that.
<Agent_bob> ````bulldogg there should be instructions on their site as to how to install it.
<Captainslog> love that sudo rm command lol
<ishbibenob> tmptmp thanks, that is what I needed
<alan_m> ishbibenob: you were triggering my notify madly and i wasnt even helping you, got kinda confusing on my end :) thats ok, thankfully we got it cleared up :)
<jburd> ishbibenob: Be carefull with the rm -rf command.  Don't make any mistakes there.
<axf> sun01tech: for FUN!  I like it better than compiz.  Compiz SUCKS!!!
<Agent_bob> ````bulldogg mmmm  that;/   well.    good luck.
<ishbibenob> thanks all
<WineSpecialist> Anyone here use Looking Glass?
<Agent_bob> ````bulldogg complain to the maker.
<MiZz_Dan2> hai
<tmptmp> Captainslog: hehe yea, it's a good one. :)
<DrFrankenstein> that didn't work. (install-grub <mounted partition> <device>)
<````bulldogg> Agent_bob, I thought about that but I don't think lexmark cares what I think... they still have plenty of people buying them
<tmptmp> ishbibenob: good luck :)
<axf> sun01tech: Just tell me the repository already, unless you don't know it.
<sun01tech> axf: i don't see why compiz sucks, but if you google just that i am sure you can find a tutorial or check out the forums
<jburd> ishbibenob: Sometimes when you install software by compiling code or mount volumes as a user, you need to obtain the correct permissions to remove those folders.
<axf> sun01tech: You have to compile those!
<Captainslog> Im new to ubuntu but not linux - should I be reading up on BASH or DASH if I want to know more about how Hardy uses the shell?
<bakersfieldboy> dmsuperman, i think i just notice something em i right? by putting your name frist it helps changer the color to be idenfi
<Agent_bob> ````bulldogg they care.   one voice doesn't say much but if everyone in this channel tells them they need to produce linux drivers for their hardware or we wont buy from them... they'll listen.
<afallenhope> how do I get it so that everything in /var/ftp goes to /FTP (a dir that I made).... symlink?
<````bulldogg> Agent_bob, lol.. they have support for every OS except linux on there site
<axf> sun01tech: I have a hard time with ./configure
<gaintsura> hey all, how do I go about making a boot splash for ubuntu?
<tmptmp> Captainslog: depends on what you want to do.
<bakersfieldboy> maybe not sry
<dmsuperman> bakersfieldboy, yup
<Agent_bob> ````bulldogg that's typical   that's why they need to hear from people like you.
<alan_m> tmptmp: whats the difference between the two?
<alan_m> tmptmp: i mean bash and dash
<Captainslog> Im just interested in how to add directories to the path, and reading scripts
<sun01tech> axf: i just installed compiz through the synaptic package manager and it worked with the advanced desktop options
<philsf> anyone, please?
<axf> gainstsura: replace splash.pxr or something like that.
<philsf> can someone give me a hint on what do the errors in http://pastebin.com/f6cf81ff4 mean? I included the lsusb result
<tmptmp> alan_m: dash is more lightweight, but as a result, it doesn't support all the nice things bash does.
<gaintsura> dash is a reconstruction of bash, different features
<bakersfieldboy> yes ok notice you talking tome , it was in red
<Captainslog> ah thanks!
<alan_m> ah, thanks :)
<tmptmp> Captainslog: well, for basics, they are the same. only when you get to some advanced shell scripting do you start noticing that your bash shell scripts barf on you when you try running them in dash.
<axf> sun01tech: Beryl seems to fit my style, go away if you don't agree!
<Agent_bob> ````bulldogg and do both yourself and your parents a favour,  learn to consult the "supported hardware archive" before buying
<vinboy> how
<axf> sun01tech: ;=(
<vinboy> how big should I set my /home partition on my laptop?
<philsf> how can I tell which usb device is in "usb 5-1"? lsusb reports nothing in Bus 005 Device 001
<tmptmp> Captainslog: that's why i always shebang by scripts with "#!/bin/bash" to make sure i don't get defaulted into whatever weird shell happens to be linked to /bin/sh (which is dash, as of ubuntu 7.04 - used to be bash before)
<````bulldogg> Agent_bob, lol... I wasn't around for that deal... and they had it before I changed them over.... I told them the other day they should go get a real printer... not a mickey mouse one... they really liked that lmao
<Captainslog> vinboy - my partition is 15gb and I have 8gb free
<Agent_bob> gaintsura dash is a fully posix compliant shell, its lightweight fast and efficent,   bash is a shell that is extended expanded bloated and required on every ubuntu system.
<sun01tech> axf: http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080526131229AAhVkxh&show=7
<lirit> how can i share files between two ubuntu machine in a home network?
<gaintsura> Agent_bob: ahh
<vinboy> thanks Captainslog.. i'll put 20gb
<Captainslog> but in question to all, a newby only really needs to understand bash right? not all the other ones as well?
<gaintsura> Agent_bob: ping me please, post my lag
<jburd> Captainslog: bash.org err http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=bash%20tutorial is where you should start. ;-)
<tmptmp> vinboy: the real question is, how big is your harddrive?
<Utalcn2me>  lirit samba for windows, nfs for linux
<Captainslog> vinboy, all my multimedia is on the windows drive so its accesible from both
<Agent_bob> gaintsura almost a second.
<nickrud> Captainslog yeah, that's the 800 pound gorilla
<gaintsura> ok, not bad then, thx
<tmptmp> vinboy: because really, you should allocate a kind of comfortable minimum to the root drive /, and then the rest to /home, because all your data is in /home.
<babolat> I've been choosing among the "Devices" for sound in the Sound manager, but none works. I get screeching and clicking sounds. CMEDIA CM18732. Please help
<gaintsura> Agent_bob: do you know how to make a boot splash? or know a tutorial for how to make one?
<vinboy> ok thanks tmptmp
<tmptmp> vinboy: the os and the software you install is only gonna be so big (i'd say, a 10g root will do you nicely, you won't be using more than half capacity), then the rest is /home, cuz that's where you put all your "real actual stuff" :)
<axf> sun01tech: :p I will try ubuntu 7.04
<tmptmp> vinboy: np
<DrFrankenstein> ok, so here's how my problem is going right now: I'm trying to reinstall GRUB, I just tried the grub-install script. and it didn't work.
<ivan_> #kubuntu-kde4
<sun01tech> axf: good luck!
<DrFrankenstein> now I checked the /boot/grub/device.map file.
<gaintsura> hey ivan_  ^_^
<axf> sun01tech: sorry, I have an obsession over obsolete software.
<DrFrankenstein> it has only one line: "(hd0) /dev/sda", which I think is not good.
<tmptmp> axf: missed your thread - why are you trying 7.04? it's very nice and stable... but it's almost out of support. unless you have good reason, go with 8.04
<DrFrankenstein> so, should I manually add my partitions to device.map?
<Agent_bob> gaintsura yeah i have made boot splash images for both lilo and grub   for grub it's a .xpm of 640x480x14   you can use gimp to convert any image to "640 480 14 1"
<axf> tmptmp: I AM LEAVING UBUNTU FOREVER!!!!!!!!!!!!
<vinboy> tmptmp: i have 80gb laptop.. so maybe 40gb root?
<massmc> lol
<tmptmp> axf: heh why!!!???
<massmc> yo dont leave us!!!!! *cries
<gaintsura> Agent_bob: so make an image, convert it to 640x480x14 and rename it to xpm? save it as what and where?
<tmptmp> vinboy: you make whole drive to ubuntu, right? no dualboot windows partition and stuff?
<Agent_bob> gaintsura save it as xpm  yes
<````bulldogg> LOL ROFLMAO Lexmark things that Linux is obselete
<vinboy> tmptmp: nope.. noo windows
<the_phinn_> i'm trying to compile a little hello-world.c and it seems, gcc cant find stdio.h
<jburd> ````bulldogg: Where did you read that?
<axf> YES I WILL!!!!  Plus, you guys said 'You needed someone to leave the channel'.
<gaintsura> Agent_bob: do I save it as a bmp originally or a jpg?
<the_phinn_> do i have to install some headers in order to be able to compile c?
<Agent_bob> gaintsura there is a tut on the ubuntu wiki i think.
<gaintsura> ok, I'll look
<gaintsura> thx
<Agent_bob> gaintsura no. save as xpm
<tmptmp> vinboy: way to go! :) but anyway, in that case... if you /really/ want to have spare room in /, make root 15g. 40g for root is a waste. you'll never be installing /that/ much software
<jachee> Running Hardy, i just got a new HDD in, and I'd like to duplicate my partitions over to it, anyone have any experience/tips/advice for doing so?
 * Agent_bob wonders what about saving a file in xpm format has elluded gaintsura 
<````bulldogg> I was trying to contact them about helping me with getting a printer working in linux.... when I was going through the standard form so that you can send your email... it has a drop down box that asks you which OS this email is in regards to.... I dropped down to Linux and it says Linux (obselete)
<jburd> the_phinn_: sudo aptitude install libc6-dev
<the_phinn_> jburd, thx
<takao> hey, whats that wesite that creates a sources.list for you?
<gaintsura> Agent_bob: xpm is a new extension.. never heard of it before, hence my question
<WineSpecialist> hi, is anyone good at solving graphics card issues?  I have a couple of questions.
<tmptmp> tmptmp: default ubuntu install is about 2-3 g. add some stuff you like (dunno, whatever it is you want), maybe it'll go up to 5 or 6. unless you plan on installing a lot of multi-gigabyte software packages (e.g., modern games, or whatever), no need to have that big of a root.
<jburd> ````bulldogg: Can you show us the form?
<tmptmp> vinboy: default ubuntu install is about 2-3 g. add some stuff you like (dunno, whatever it is you want), maybe it'll go up to 5 or 6. unless you plan on installing a lot of multi-gigabyte software packages (e.g., modern games, or whatever), no need to have that big of a root.
<````bulldogg> I can try.. let me get back there
<doorknob60> WIneSpecialist: what questions?
<Agent_bob> ````bulldogg lol    lexmark you say ?
<Shade34321> how difficult would it be to install ubuntu on to a flash drive?
<Agent_bob> Shade34321 there is a howto on the ubuntu wiki
<vinboy> tmptmp: ok thx for that info...
<tmptmp> Shade34321: there's a howto on the wiki somewhere, so probably not that difficult...?
<jachee> Shade34321: how big is the flash drive?
<Captainslog> has anyone else tried to install 2.4.1 of open office. ever time I install the new version it turns out to be 2.4.0
<````bulldogg> http://support.lexmark.com/cgi-perl/siebelemail.cgi?ccs=229:1:0:568:0:0&category=
<````bulldogg> thats the link
<Shade34321> about 4gb
<````bulldogg> I noticed further down it has Suse and that doesn't seem to be obselete lol
<Agent_bob> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Shade34321> ok
<tmptmp> vinboy: no prob. have fun. :)  btw, my own case study: on my laptop i had a 40g hd, 10g to root, 3g to swap, the rest to home. i have 5g free on root, and 2g free on /home, and wishing i didn't make my root so large. :)
<WineSpecialist> how can i enable my visual effects?
<darius> Any good laptops on the market supporting Ubuntu well in the $500 range?
<jachee> Shade34321: hmm... might get tight, but careful package selection could probably pull it off. mine's just under 6gb and that includes Eve-online. :)
<WineSpecialist> my graphics card is setup incorrectly
<jbroome> darius: a used T series thinkpad
<WineSpecialist> ati mobility radeon card
<Shade34321> ok
<Shade34321> thanks
<pub> how would i check my graphics card info?
<troxor> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pub> and update the drivers
<bakersfieldboy> dmsuperman, are you still here ?
<doorknob60> WineSpecialist: sorry i dont have any experience with ati cards, just nvidia. cant help much
<Agent_bob> darius look for intel chips   they are well supported in linux
<afallenhope> pub: lspci | grep vga
<bakersfieldboy> is this the right way to reload grub ?
<gaintsura> Agent_bob: what would it be under in the ubuntu wiki? usplash? boot splash?
<````bulldogg> I did find a devel kit... I will have to give that a go later... need to get to bed.. I have my most challenging customer first thing in the morning tomorrow
<dmsuperman> bakersfieldboy, for the moment
<Dial_tone> open-wrt or tomato?
<pub> afallenhope
<Agent_bob> gaintsura yeah   i'm not sure what i saw it.   google can find it though    search for "howto creat grub bootsplash"
<pub> nothing returns
<bakersfieldboy> grub>root(hdx,y)  :  grub > setup (hd0)  :  grub> quit
<Agent_bob> s/what/where/
<philsf> how can I tell which usb device is in "usb 5-1"? lsusb reports nothing in Bus 005 Device 001
<afallenhope> to update not sure
<Agent_bob> philsf lsusb  ?
<pub> afallen hope; lspci | grep -i nvidia returns a lot of lines but the final line is 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS] (rev a2)
<legend2440> WineSpecialist: is there a box to enable ati  in System>Admin>Hardware Drivers?
<tmptmp> question: so let's say i stick in a usb disk, but it doesn't mount - is there a way to manually mount it? how do i make it attach to a device (like /dev/sdb) so i can mount?
<carlitos__> hola a  todos
<pub> afallenhope; lspci | grep -i nvidia returns a lot of lines but the final line is 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS] (rev a2)
<carlitos__> alguien  sabe como   se  puede  poner  el   quanta  en   español ?
<babolat> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<philsf> Agent_bob: nothing there
<gaintsura> found it Agent_bob, thx again
<afallenhope> pub: I don't know how to update it.. go to the manufacturer's website and see
<Agent_bob> pub sudo lshw -C display
<DrFrankenstein> ok, I'm back to square one. I'm trying to reinstall GRUB and it (the GRUB shell) does not seem so see my ext3 partition; however, the Live CD can mount the said partition with no problem.
<WineSpecialist> legend2440: no, there is no box.
<Agent_bob> philsf hmmm  then there must not be anything there.
<DrFrankenstein> the grub-install script seems to have run successfully, but the PC still cannot boot.
<bakersfieldboy> x,y being my windows i think its hd0
<philsf> Agent_bob: http://pastebin.com/f6cf81ff4
<takao> whats the ubuntu chinese irch channel?
<Agent_bob> DrFrankenstein what error ?
<babolat> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ras> hey, I have a little question in bash, can someone help ?
<pub> alright Agent_Bob
<pub> what next
<babolat> !ask | ras
<ubottu> ras: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<takao> babolat, thanks
<pub> i get a whole slew of info
<legend2440> WineSpecialist: what mesg do you get when you try to enable compiz effects?
<ras> right right sorry i'm new :$
<DrFrankenstein> Agent_bob:  black screen with blinking cursor. probably what remains of Windows' boot loader
<jachee> fire away, ras. :)
<Agent_bob> pub just saw you looking for info on your vidio card.   thought i'd show you how to get it.
<pub> oh ok, thank you
<pub> heh
<WineSpecialist> legend2440:  how would I try to enable it?
<Agent_bob> DrFrankenstein no grub error at all ?   no 99 99 99 99 or  17   or nothing ?
<tmptmp> ras: so, what's your question? :)
 * afallenhope is away: Going to bed.. got to work in the AM blaaaaaaaaaah
<ras> so I have a var emissions="AB CD EF" and i want to do sthing like "for i in '$emissions' do" but everytime $i="AB CD EF" and not Ab then CD then EF as I want. Even if I put IFS=' '; before
<legend2440> WineSpecialist: system>prefs>appearance>visual effects
<puff> Sigh, my thinkpad is still hosed;  Got an RMA box from lenovo, going to send it back and see if they can find a hardware problem.  But I'm going to try installing winxp on it and see how well it works, before I send it back, on the off chance.
<ras> how can I do to select one after the other ?
<DrFrankenstein> Agent_bob: nothing.
<casa1> hello?
<philsf> Agent_bob: any thoughts?
<Agent_bob> ras don't qoute the list in for   you make it all one string when you quote it.
<puff> ras: a) write it in perl or python instead, b) use the split operation. :-)
<DrFrankenstein> should I retry?
<ras> thks puff but that's not the solution i'm looking for
<WineSpecialist> legend2440: i get the message: desktop appearances could not be enabled
<ras> thks Agent_bob i try that ;)
<puff> ras: Seriously, I would rewrite it in perl;  I can't answer your bash question, because any time the script gets beyond trivial, I write it in perl instead.  Learning python now, it's quite easy, so I'd write it in python to make myself learn more.
<Agent_bob> ras  for q in $emissions ;do something with $q ;done
<Miesco> How do I make my webcam go to /dev/video0
<ras> I know puff but not for that script, I will learn python for my new script
<tmptmp> ras: how about for ras: don't put $emissions in quotes.
<legend2440> WineSpecialist: which card? mobility radeon 9600? x1800?
<tmptmp> ras: then it will work as you expect
<Chipsa964> how do i install from a .tar file?
<user__> how do i remove the wine files that are left after i've removed it?
<Flannel> user__: rm -rf ~/.wine
<Agent_bob> puff may i say that sujesting learning perl for something as simple as a for loop is like saying "dont edit the config file, just rewrite the c code and recompile the program"
<mouseboyx> Chipsa964, depends, did you extract the tar file?
<puff> Chipsa964: A tar file is just a way of lumping a bunch of stuff together in one file.  You unpack it with tar -xf filename.
<WineSpecialist> im not positive on the card would it tell me under xorg.0.log?
<ras> thanks all
<puff> Chipsa964: It's probably gzipped or bzipped, as well (foo.tar.gz or foo.tar.bz) so you would have to uncompress it as well.
<Agent_bob> DrFrankenstein try installing from a grub shell maybe
<legend2440> WineSpecialist: in terminal try       fglrxinfo
<Chipsa964> its .tar.bz2
 * DrFrankenstein headdesks
<puff> Chipsa964: This can be done with a separate command, first (gunzip foo.tar.gz to produce foo.tar, then tar -xf foo.tar) or, with many current versious of tar, you can add an extra command-line option to have it uncompress it.
<Chipsa964> i downloaded the new firefox 3 release and i want to install it, but im not quite sure how
<DrFrankenstein> 15 minutes later it was yelling about the partition not existing, not it's just working.
<Agent_bob> DrFrankenstein you can run grub as a shell just like you would bash or tcsh    it hs command line editing and simple help messages with tab completion.
<DrFrankenstein> earlier*
<jcris> the newest one is in the repos now I think aint it?
<puff> Chipsa964: For ubuntu???
<ivan_> #kubuntu-kde
<puff> Chipsa964: Don't.
<DrFrankenstein> I mean, I tried grub shell and it wasn't working. now it is.
<Chipsa964> cuz the firefox 3 that came with ubuntu has some compatibility issues
<Agent_bob> o.O
<puff> Chipsa964: If you don't know what a tar file is, then using a non-packaged app in ubuntu is probably going to be mroe trouble than you need.d
<Chipsa964> so i was going to try the other one
<tmptmp> puff: bz2 is -j for tar :)
<DrFrankenstein> root (hd0,1) -> Ok; setup (hd0) -> Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<WineSpecialist> legend2440: it tells me the program fgrxinfo is currently not installed.. and when i try to install it it says could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock -open (11Resource temporarily unavialable)
<puff> Chipsa964: What's the version number?  Somebody might have already packaged it.
<Chipsa964> um
<DrFrankenstein> neeevermind it's (hd0,5).
<Chipsa964> 3.0rc3
<DrFrankenstein> alright. I'm out.
<shirish> hi all, does anybody how to make a program have executable rights
<legend2440> WineSpecialist: pm me ok?
<nickrud> WineSpecialist you probably have another package manager open, make sure that synaptic or the update manager is closed
<Miesco> How come I dont have a /dev/video file?
<Agent_bob> DrFrankenstein you were trying the extended partition not a logical drive within it...  that happens
<DrFrankenstein> shirish: chmod a+x (file) I think.
<shirish>  I'm looking for -rwxr-xr-x
<nickrud> legend2440 sorry, just read the question didn't see the nick ;)
<tmptmp> Chipsa964: aah, firefox... in that case, grab the rc3 archive, then just rightclick and select "extract" and it'll unzip to wherever you have stored the archive. then you can run it, and give it a test (make sure your "official" firefox is closed, first, though)
<DrFrankenstein> Agent_bob:  I was trying (hd0,5) 15 minutes earlier too, and it was saying "no such partition"
<DrFrankenstein> (before rebootinh)
<legend2440> nickrud: no problem
<tmptmp> shirish: "chmod 755 yourfile"
<shirish> tmptmp: thank you guys :)
<Agent_bob> DrFrankenstein yeay for udev
<Chipsa964> tmptmp, thanks, ill try that
<WineSpecialist> legend2440: ok, i installed the fglrx and when i type fglrxinfo it says No protocol specified Error:unable to open display
<legend2440> WineSpecialist: ok to pm?
<WineSpecialist> yes
<DrFrankenstein> Agent_bob: yay. alright, well, thanks for the heip anyway.
<Lokii-> winespecialist cannot pm
<Agent_bob> welcome anyway
<Lokii-> he does not have a regged nick
<DrFrankenstein> good night/morning/day/evening (depending on wherever you are), and sweet dreams (if applicable)
<cpk1> how hard is it to change the main users password if you don't know the current one?
<Lokii-> legend2440 you cannot pm either your nicks not regged either
<puff> Good whatever, y'all, and as for the dreams, well, I'm going to go booze myself into unconsciousness.
<Agent_bob> cpk1 local or remote  :)))
<puff> cpk1: Come again?
<slugz> How do you get rid of the old kernel headers that boots on grub
<Agent_bob> cpk1 local it's as simple as rebooting to single and running passwd <username>
<sarel> haeee
<Lokii-> legend2440 // winespecialist /msg nickserv help register
<cpk1> Agent_bob: local, but it would be nice to know how to do it remote if its possible
<puff> cpk1: If you mean recovering the main user password, see what Agent_bob said.  There's an option for grub (the bootloader) to keep people from doing that.
<Agent_bob> cpk1 it's possable   but it's not always passable if you get my drift
<sarel> haee
<puff> cpk1: If you *know* the main user password, and you're logged into the same box as another user, then you can just su to the main user.
<Ralphieeeeeeeeez> Hello everyone
<Miesco> How do I get my computer to recognize my intergrated webcam, it was working before
<Agent_bob> puff heh only if bios is locked so they can't boot from anything else ;/'
<puff> Agent_bob: Well, yeah.  It's relative.
<user__> i've installed wintricks - how do i remove them? they don't improve anything from what i've noticed
<Agent_bob> basicly if i can get my hands on it,  i own it.
<puff> Agent_bob: What I mean though, is, leave me in the room with your ubuntu laptop for five minutes and I can boot into single user mode and reset root.   Change the grub setting, now I need a bootable media that your machine will boot.
<Ralphieeeeeeeeez> Anyone handy with the wine application? I've got a quick question regarding the accessing of shared folders
<puff> Agent_bob: Security is a scalar, not a boolan.  It's  all about how high you raise the bar.
<Felonious> why does grub show 2 different entries for Ubuntu?
<puff> Ralphieeeeeeeeez: I'm pretty good with scotch :-).
<Lokii-> cpk1 does the user your on right now have sudo privs ?
<Felonious> as in 4 total
<puff> Felonious: One's recovery mode.
<Agent_bob> puff 10 4
<Felonious> no puff
<Ralphieeeeeeeeez> puff: hehe no wine for yuh?
<Felonious> I have 2 kernels with 2 recovery modes
<MentalUproar> the volume softkeys on my computer no longer do anything.  there is still the visual on the screen, but the volume doesnt change.  This followed manually the main volume in a mixer on the GNOME panel
<Felonious> started once I ran update last night
<puff> Felonious: Oh, that, look in /boot/ and you'll see the various versiosn fo kernels you've tried.
<cpk1> Lokii-: I am trying to ssh in right now, but i can get remote access too, it's in the basement, and is also my router/firewall
<MentalUproar> ideas?
<Lokii-> can you get local access ?
<puff> Felonious: This enables you to selectively boot from an earlier kernel, in case you have problems with the old one.  You may actually have more kernels in /boot, typically it only shows 3.
<Felonious> can i delete them?
<puff> Felonious: Sure, but why?
<Felonious> I dont know, lol
<puff> Felonious: You can also tweak your grub setting to only show you one.
<puff> Felonious: Or show you more.
<Felonious> where would I find that at?
<puff> Felonious: /boot/grub/menu.lst I believe.
<Ralphieeeeeeeeez> No wineo's out there?
<puff> Felonious: If you add a line:L  howmany=yes  it will show you all of them.
<Utalcn2me> i am using heron, and i had a look at my xorg.conf file-it looks very generic, it does not show any of my devices listed.  what is up with that?
<puff> Felonious: Dunno much more about it than that, you'll have to research it yourself.
<Agent_bob> Felonious ls /lib/modules/   will show installed kernels   aptitude remove linux-*<version>*    can remove them and will at the same time update the /boot/grub/menu.lst which displays the list at boot time.   on can edit the menu.lst dirrectly and tell it to omit or include some things  you might look into that.
<Felonious> # howmany=all
<Felonious> so 1 would equal most recent and its recovery mode?
<MentalUproar> my volume softkeys now control the microphone volume instead of main output -_-
<Flannel> Felonious: The easiest way to set an arbitrary one as default is with savedefault
<Agent_bob> MentalUproar cool how did you manage that ?
<Ralphieeeeeeeeez> Is there a way of accessing network shares, that does not use smb:// ? such as maybe a folder (or series of folders) somewhere in my root directory?
<Agent_bob> Flannel i may be wrong but i thought he wanted grub to "not list but one"
<nanode> hello
<maxagaz> hi
<Ralphieeeeeeeeez> hey
<Felonious> yea I just want to show the most recent one...
<MentalUproar> I installed a GNOME panel applet to control the volume, truned it up all the way with the softkeys, then turned it all the way up with the applet
<Felonious> to avoid confusion for my girlfriend tbh
<nanode> so whats up
<nanode> never been here before
<tritium> nanode: this channel is for ubuntu support
<Ralphieeeeeeeeez> just tryin to figure some stuff out :D
<Flannel> Felonious: then that'd be howmany=1
<Agent_bob> Ralphieeeeeeeeez konqueror supports  fish://  not sure in gnome.
<nanode> well good
<maxagaz> I'm going to recode a video using Avidemux, could someone help me to chose a format in which to save the file ?
<nanode> i have a question
<Felonious> thank you
<Felonious> im just really cautious of messing with any mbr stuff
<prologic__> prologic
<maxagaz> for example, there are 3 MPEG-4 : xvid4, x264 and lavc
<sven_oostenbrink> when an ftp get or mget gives "no such file or directory" for a file / directory that DOES exist... What might be the problem??
<maxagaz> I don't which one to chose
<Agent_bob> Felonious actually editing /boot/grub/menu.lst has nothing to do with the MBR
<Felonious> its upto you maxagaz
<Felonious> all of them have their pluses and minuses
<Jordan_U> Ralphieeeeeeeeez, You can either mount the shares to whatever folder you want or you can check ~/.gvfs
<maxagaz> Felonious: how to chose ?
<Agent_bob> try them all
<Felonious> well xvid has the most compatibility
<maxagaz> Agent_bob: I don't ave time for that
<Jordan_U> sven_oostenbrink, Are you sure you are not doing a get where you should be doing a put ?
<tmptmp> maxagaz: go with xvid - most people have that codec installed.
<maxagaz> Felonious: ok, so you would chose xvid ?
<maxagaz> ok thanks
<Felonious> depends on what you are trying to do
<nanode> so when i try and update my repos with apt-get i get errors saying three of the servers are not able to be reached
<Felonious> if you want super high quality and arent worried about compatablity then x264
<maxagaz> Felonious: compressing a video
<Felonious> well obviously....
<Ralphieeeeeeeeez> Jordan_U: this is exactly what i was looking for! Thank you very much, I will give it a shot
<Felonious> lol
<Agent_bob> nanode sounds like a sources.list problem
<Felonious> but just about everyone has XViD/DiVX installed
<sven_oostenbrink> Jordan_U> get is to download a file, no?
<nanode> well i agree, although i havent been able to find out any info about the server in the forums i'll copy the output
<KyleK> hey can I download an image for a usb key anywhere or do I still have to go through the whole install to USB drive instructions
<nanode> Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.secs.oakland.edu/dists/hardy/Release  Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<nanode> Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.secs.oakland.edu/dists/hardy-updates/Release  Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<nanode> Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.secs.oakland.edu/dists/hardy-security/Release  Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<nanode> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<FloodBot1> nanode: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jbroome> oh doof
<nanode> thats a flood? its not that big
<KyleK> heh
<Agent_bob> nanode in here they call two lines a flood
<nanode> haha i guess so
<jbroome> it can get out of control fast
<KyleK> nanode: web?
<Ralphieeeeeeeeez> Yes, Jordan_U that solved my problem, thanks again
<Agent_bob> nanode anyway    secs.oakland.edu    try a different mirror
<KyleK> nanode: look for the word web in /etc/apt/sources.list
<nanode> what do u mean web?
<nanode> i have
<KyleK> ah
<arooni> i have a craigslist hottie that wants to send some photos via yahoo photo share... but pidgin seems to be choking.  ideas?
<nanode> but the same servers on differnt mirros keep bombing out
<Jordan_U> nanode, Which three?
<jbroome> arooni: hahahaha :)
<Agent_bob> nanode the main site too slow ?   ubuntu.com   ?
<Agent_bob> Jordan_U secs.oakland.edu
<nanode> i havent been able to find anything too helpful on the forums
<Jordan_U> Ralphieeeeeeeeez, np
<KyleK> web/binary-i386/Packages <-- makes no sense
<arooni> jbroome, :)
<nanode> and i just booted this up a few days ago and i get the error al the time now
<KyleK> oh its a bug
<YoYoMan> ello
<KyleK> nanode: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg850676.html <-- yaybug
<nanode> you really think its a bug?
<Lzr> I am dual-booting XP and Ubuntu but cannot get XP to boot from Grub. I currently have to use the Super Grub CD to boot into XP. Can anyone help me?
<jbroome> it has bug 202170 assigned, i'd say so
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 202170 in ubufox "Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?) (dup-of: 228264)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202170
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228264 in apturl "[MASTER] non-existing section 'web' added to sources.list by apturl (update gutsy to hardy fails cos archives not found)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228264
<nanode> i should just stick to gentoo
<Seven_Six_Two> I am installing feisty on an old machine right now, and I was wondering, will the upgrades slow the machine down much?
<nanode> everytime a new ubuntu comes out i get excited and break it somehow
<nanode> ok i'll report it
<jbroome> nanode: it's already reported
<tritium> nanode: why not just use the main US repos, rather than what you're trying?
<nanode> i ahve
<nanode> i just tired a bunch of new ones tonight
<Agent_bob> nanode love that moto "if it isn't broken, configure it!"
<nanode> haha
<algarcia> hello
<nanode> exactly
<Jordan_U> Seven_Six_Two, Gnome has actually been getting faster with each release for a while
<Jordan_U> Seven_Six_Two, I would go with Hardy
<nanode> i just did an update with the main us repos and got the sam error
<algarcia> hey
<Lzr> Anyone think they can help me with my problem?
<algarcia> i have a 7.10 cd laying around
<Darlok_Williams> Lzr: What's the problem?
<algarcia> i wantd to get it working
<algarcia> my laptop has a 5.10 recovery partition
<algarcia> is it possible to install it there?
<nanode> well thanks for the help
<algarcia> without messing with my vista partition nor files
<Jordan_U> nanode, Can you pastebin the exact error?
<Seven_Six_Two> Jordan_U, I just used the 5.04 cd
<Seven_Six_Two> I hope the archives are still active
<MentalUproar> can anyone tell me what magic button I need to make softkey control the main volume instead of the microphone volume again?
<nanode> pastebin?
<Flannel> Seven_Six_Two: Haven't been for almost two years now
<bazhang> !eol | Seven_Six_Two
<ubottu> Seven_Six_Two: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Agent_bob> Seven_Six_Two only on the old-release server.
<Jordan_U> Seven_Six_Two, Why not download and burn Hardy?
<Seven_Six_Two> oh I'm not worried about security. I don't have a burner anymore. 2nd ide channel is pooched
<nanode> what is pastebin
<theJamAbides> Is this also the dev chatroom for Ubuntu?  Looking to get involved with maybe fixing some bugs and what not...  If not can someone point the channel out to me?
<bazhang> !paste | nanode
<ubottu> nanode: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nanode> ha neat
<Flannel> theJamAbides: #ubuntu-devel, #ubuntu-bugs, etc
<Agent_bob> nanode webpage that lets you paste tect in .
<nanode> i love bots
<bazhang> theJamAbides, #ubuntu-devel
<theJamAbides> Thanks Flannel
<nanode> do i have to use the pipe
<theJamAbides> and bazhang
<Seven_Six_Two> could anyone recommend a good but light wm for a 500mhz machine that is destined for a child?
<Agent_bob> Seven_Six_Two there is a package cache (repo) for the old releases,  the url contains oldreleases   or something like that. i used it one time.   google can find it.
<nanode> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nanode> oops
<Seven_Six_Two> Agent_bob, thanks. I'll find it
<Prexide> is there a hotkey to switch between workspace's in ubuntu?=)
<Agent_bob> Seven_Six_Two any wm would be fine on 500mhz just don't turn too many affects on
<Seven_Six_Two> Agent_bob, oh ok thanks. It's only got a 6gb hd too
<negge> Prexide: Ctrl + arrows
<negge> left and right
<Agent_bob> Seven_Six_Two i have ran both gnome and kde on a 100mhz box recently.   just trim the fat.
<Prexide> negge thank you:)
<jachee> mine's ctrl-alt and the arrows
<Seven_Six_Two> Agent_bob, ok thanks. I can do that
<jachee> also, scroll-wheel while over the desktop
<anolis> im trying to get guild wars to work, but it returns an error and does not display a window or anything, this is what i get. http://paste.ubuntu.com/20763/
<Agent_bob> Seven_Six_Two  but if you like lightweight i would sujest either fluxbox or blackbox
<Prexide> negge it was ctrl+alt+arrows btw:P
<nanode> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20776/
<nanode> thats my apt-get update output
<negge> Prexide: my bad:)
<Prexide> negge forgiven:P just thought u should know^^ but thanks
<Agent_bob> Seven_Six_Two both will "fly" in 100 mhz so 500mhz would feel like rocket propulsion
<Seven_Six_Two> anolis, what video card and driver are you using?
<negge> you can't honestly say gnome will fly on a 100mhz machine?:D
<Flannel> nanode: And your sources.list?
<nanode> ok hang on
<Flannel> nanode: (plus any sources.list.d/ files)
<Agent_bob> negge no one did.
<nanode> ok
<Seven_Six_Two> Agent_bob, I've tried blackbox, it's sparse. as long as I can make it easy for a small child it'll work
<negge> Agent_bob: sorry I must have misread
<Agent_bob> fluxbox si very customizable
<Agent_bob> is
<jachee> <3 fluxbox
<zcat[1]> ohai i think i asked before but is there a list somewhere of what packages are on the dvd that are not on the normal install cd and would have to be downloaded?
<anolis> Seven_Six_Two, i am using a geforce 7900gtx, with the restricted driver
<Agent_bob> negge i think you skipped a line of mine ;/
<Jordan_U> zcat[1], I think it's everything in main
<zcat[1]> oh, cool..
<zcat[1]> i could probably just open the dvd iso in fileroller and find out ;)
<MentalUproar> anyone know what to do to un-bork my softkeys?
<Flannel> zcat[1]: check the .list file (and diff it with the alternate CD)
<anolis> i tried running glxgears just now and it crashed X
<Seven_Six_Two> anolis, that doesn't sound good
<anolis> yes... should i attempt manual driver install?
<Agent_bob> anolis i bet it wont run here either...
<Agent_bob> Error: couldn't open display (null)
<anolis> its weird cause compiz-fusion works fine
<Seven_Six_Two> anolis, I think so. my 6800gtoc works fine. I've never tried guildwars though, and I avoid wine. I have a console for games.
<Jordan_U> zcat[1], So if you want a list you can do: wget -O - http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 2> /dev/null | you ;)
<zcat[1]> been arguing with a Minesweeper and Solitare Expert today, he says Windows server is better cos it's all GUI.. I say this only fools people who don't really know what they're doing into thinking they do. Case in point, he set up DHCP and then manually set all the gatway and namserver options on 25 hosts because he knows nothing about dhcp options. 'nuff said..
<anolis> hmmm i shall try.
<Flannel> zcat[1]: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/release/ubuntu-8.04-dvd-i386.list and http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.list
<anolis> thank you Seven_Six_Two
<nanode> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20777/   here is my sources.list
<nanode> sorry for the wait
<pkundu> set ?
<pkundu> sorry
<Flannel> nanode: And do you have any files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/?
<nanode> no
<Agent_bob> zcat[1] yep. he proved his own point.  a fools gui is able to get a fool on the web  ;/
<dashgr> hello, my printer, Dell A920, is detected by ubuntu but cannot print for whatever reason, any suggestions?
<Agent_bob> translation.   diff  "learning curve"
<Flannel> nanode: Line 5, 10, and 50, remove the word "web" from the end
<Seven_Six_Two> dashgr, have you logged into cups to set it up?
<zcat[1]> Agent_bob: frustrating thing is, as far as he's concerned he did a good job. The network is working. End of story. Who cares if it's a half-assed config?
<Jordan_U> nanode, Remove the word web from all the entries which have it
<nanode> ok
<nanode> will do
<Agent_bob> zcat[1] yeah that's kinda what i was saying,   from his perspective, he is right.
<nanode> i'll report back
<ivan_> #kubuntu-kde4
<dashgr> seven_six_two: i've tried a tutorial involving cups, but i'm not sure if we're speaking about the same thing, how do i log into cups?
<zcat[1]> from my perspective, he'a a moron.. but yeah... </rant> this isn't really the place :)
<Seven_Six_Two> dashgr, in a web browser     localhost:631
<Seven_Six_Two> or whatever you named your localhost
<zcat[1]> just had to go rant a bit and get it out of my system
<Seven_Six_Two> dashgr, 127.0.0.1:631  might work too
<ebdrake> I'm trying to use dual monitors with nvidia card.
<Seven_Six_Two> ebdrake, I use that
<ebdrake> I have a 1440x900 and a 1024x768
<dashgr> seven_six_two: it worked, and i've logged in, do i set everything up in here?
<Seven_Six_Two> 1680x1050 and 800x600
<Seven_Six_Two> dashgr, yeah.
<quochien> hello
<Seven_Six_Two> dashgr, and you can print a test page too
<ebdrake> So I used the seperate x screen option in nvidia-settings which seems to work pretty good.
<ebdrake> except...
<nanode> well looks like that fixed it
<zcat[1]> bloody squid defaults are a little conservative aren't they? max_object is about 8M, total cache size is 100M? Not much use if you're trying to cache youtube videos that average about 30M each..
<quochien> Hello Ubuntu Community !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111
<ebdrake> after using it for a while the whole system will lock up and the caps lock and scroll lock keys on the keyboard will flash.
<ebdrake> Can't do anything until I do a hard reboot.
<ebdrake> any ideas?
<dashgr> seven_six_two: printing a text page doesn't work, however, the printer is detected
<Benalex> Hello All... I am running Hardy on a Dell Optiplex 755 with 21inch Display... But I can't get a resolution higher than 1024*800 and refresh rate 60... any ideas?
<Agent_bob> zcat[1] default = starting point on long road to right.
<nanode> i have some new updates to take care of
<Seven_Six_Two> ebdrake, that sounds like a kernel panic or something. maybe you're video card is getting too hot? do you have a power cable plugged into it?
<nanode> thanks
<ebdrake> Into the video card?
<jonatha1> ﻿anyone that could help me get flash working with firefox instead of it locking up my page?  Im new to linux and installed Ubuntu 8.04
<ebdrake> Nope
<ebdrake> it's GFMX440
<zcat[1]> Agent_bob: true. now set to 150M / 10G .. slightly closed to useful for what I want to do ;)
<ebdrake> Doesn't happen with twinview
<BM-Solid> guys! how can I auto mount my windows drives?
<ebdrake> I don't like twinview though cause I have the extra space I can't get to around the smaller screen.
<Seven_Six_Two> dashgr, you have to play around with the options. might be socket:/ ...who makes that printer?
<zeba> x
<zcat[1]> 150M per object is probably a bit high actually.. but then if I download OOo to all the machines, I can do it through the cache and not have to carry a usb drive around ;)
<dashgr> seven_six_two: Dell
<Agent_bob> zcat[1] yes. but with very many users on one box giving them 10g each would quickly fill 1T
<Seven_Six_Two> dashgr, I doubt that. I think it's probably branded
<dashgr> seven_six_two: Unsupported format 'application/postscript'! -- is the error that i receive
<Benalex> Hello All... I am running Hardy on a Dell Optiplex 755 with 21inch Display... But I can't get a resolution higher than 1024*800 and refresh rate 60... The VGA is intel Q35 chipset , any ideas?
<Seven_Six_Two> dashgr, you need the right ppd installed for the printer, and probably some of the gs files
<Felonious> did you install the driver for your video card?
<zcat[1]> Agent_bob: this is squid, not firefox's cache... most users don't run their own private copy of squid, at least not on any box I ever adminned
<Jordan_U> Benalex, Can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Benalex> Jordan_U one sec
<BM-Solid> guys how can I make my drives auto mount????
<dashgr> seven_six_two: thank you, is it easy to find these ppd and gs files?
<SheezayE> why does tar doesn't work on cron?
<zcat[1]> I think the defaults are set just for getting the proxy up and testing, not intended for actual use..
<Benalex> Jordan_U no such a file
<ebdrake> Any other ideas?
<kane77> I just reached 40 days of uptime on my laptop!
<JethroeCledus> hi!
<Jordan_U> SheezayE, What command are you running specifically?
<Agent_bob> zcat[1] probably right
<Jordan_U> Benalex, Make sure you capitalize the 'X' in X11
<SheezayE> <Jordan_U> tar czf directory.tar directory
<JethroeCledus> im trying to get a program installer to work on my other comp
<Seven_Six_Two> dashgr, is that an allinone?
<zcat[1]> anyway.. got a roomful of kids that go to youtube and play flash games, with a single 256kbps connection. And a lot of the time, they see one person playing a particular video or game and all go there. I can see squid making a huge difference..
<Agent_bob> SheezayE while the name is not importance in linux  mime types would probably expect that to be .tgz or .tar.gz
<JethroeCledus> i downloaded it but it just gets opened as a archive
<dashgr> seven_six_two: yes it is, but i'm just looking to print
<Seven_Six_Two> http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Dell-all_in_one_920_printer
<Seven_Six_Two> dashgr, Looks like it's a paperweight
<Benalex> Jordan_U http://pastebin.com/m6febf133
<dashgr> seven_six_two: guessing that's a bad thing?
<Seven_Six_Two> dashgr, yeah, printers that are like winmodems. the os takes care of a lot of the internals, so much of it, if not all won't work
<carlisle> Hi everyone, I can't load any java applets. It crashes my firefox. Any ideas? I have gcjwebplugin installed.
<SheezayE> <Agent_bob> ok what if it still doesn't work, do i have to creat a separate script?
<carlisle> 4.2
<dashgr> seven_six_two: guess that why it was free a couple of years ago, are the modern printers able to work easily with ubuntu?
<Seven_Six_Two> dashgr, yeah, just stick with a good name. not lexmark
<Darlok_Williams> carlisle: Have you installed Sun's Java?
<carlisle> what package is that in, Darlok?
<dashgr> seven_six_two: how about HP laser printers, will they configure?
<zcat[1]> 'good printers' usually work with ubuntu, it's the cheap crappy brands (lexmark) that generally don't..
<zcat[1]> although there are exceptions
<Agent_bob> SheezayE sorry you'll have to catch me up,  i only noticed your tar command and noted that the .tar would break some mimi expectations.    what exactly are you doing ?
<Darlok_Williams> carlisle: sun-java6-jde
<carlisle> ok thanks I will try that, I don't think it's installed
<Darlok_Williams> !info sun-java6-jde carlisle
<ubottu> 'carlisle' is not a valid distribution
<jonatha1> ﻿anyone that could help me get flash working with firefox instead of it locking up my page?  Im new to linux and installed Ubuntu 8.04
<SheezayE> <Agent_bob> i want to create an automates backup
<zcat[1]> forgot a |
<Darlok_Williams> jonatha1: Try installing flashplugin-nonfree
<carlisle> is that jre? sun-java6-jre?
<zcat[1]> !info sun-java6-jde | carlisle
<Jordan_U> Benalex, first backup your xorg.conf ( and know how to restore it ) then add '	Driver		"intel" ' to the 'device' section
<SheezayE> <Agent_bob> i want to create an automated backup
<ubottu> carlisle: Package sun-java6-jde does not exist in hardy
<Darlok_Williams> carlisle: That's what I mean, yeah :)
<zcat[1]> Oh.. oops
<carlisle> Thanks :)
<Darlok_Williams> zcat[1]: And you didn't catch it either lol
<harun> i am using vmware workstation to use ubuntu. I want to mount a shared folder on in windows c drive to a folder i created. I am new to this environment plzz help me
<zcat[1]> !info sun-java6-jdk
<ubottu> sun-java6-jdk (source: sun-java6): Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-06-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 9399 kB, installed size 31688 kB
<zcat[1]> zZzZ
<Seven_Six_Two> dashgr, canon, HP, I think some Brother's work. Try the lexmark z600 driver. That's what the printer is.
<Darlok_Williams> zcat[1]: He's not a developer... he wants -jre :)
<Agent_bob> SheezayE on the same drive ?  over a network ?  backing up what to where ?
<zcat[1]> !info sun-java6-jre
<Seven_Six_Two> dashgr, don't buy a lexmark printer though
<ubottu> sun-java6-jre (source: sun-java6): Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-06-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 6185 kB, installed size 14188 kB
<dashgr> seven_six_two: ok i'll give that a try, the driver
<Agent_bob> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<zcat[1]> long day, and most of it dealing with 'doze users...
<jonatha1> ﻿Darlok_Williams: I already have it just locks up my page when i open a myspace page running alot of flash
<SheezayE> <Agent_bob> in the same drive, then also a mounted windows share
<Seven_Six_Two> zcat[1], I do tech support for MS users. I hate it when I say we don't support linux, even when I can help
<Darlok_Williams> jonatha1: Ah... well MySpace is the problem.  It will lock up any browser on any operating system.
<zcat[1]> I wouldn't buy a lexmark even if I was running windows :)
<Jordan_U> jonatha1, The beta flash 10 is somewhat better with crashes for me
<Agent_bob> SheezayE see ubottu above ^
<SheezayE> <Agent_bob> ok thanks
<infinitycircuit> !noipv6
<ubottu> Factoid noipv6 not found
<infinitycircuit> !ipv6
<ubottu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Agent_bob> SheezayE if none of those work for you then we'll talk.  ok?
<SheezayE> <Agent_bob> ok sir
<teamz> when we access a webpage served by apache thru firefox, which user does apache see ?
<zcat[1]> Seven_Six_Two: teaching assistant ... I'm working on a certificate in adult education and proposing that we start teaching the ingots material though, so I'll at least be teaching OOo down the track..
<Seven_Six_Two> teamz, what user agent?
<teamz> I'll rephrase this
<zcat[1]> It's funny how easy it is to switch between OOo and MSOffice too.. in either direction..
<Agent_bob> funny ?    it was intentional
<DaLiang> hello
<Benalex> Jordan_U I did it and nothing changed... should I paste it to you again?
<zcat[1]> Harder to go to 2007 in my opinion.. wth were they thinking with that?!
<teamz> I have installed LAMP and I access a software coded in php thru my webbrowser but I have to make sure i give the right permissions to the user who's accessing the software
 * Agent_bob hasn't seen it.   and doesn't do windows.
<DaLiang> my ubuntu use too much cpu,it's alaways above 50%,and it's very easy goto 100%,what should i do?
<Seven_Six_Two> zcat[1], "where do you want to be led today?"
<zcat[1]> Where can we drag you (kicking and screaming because we have all your files locked up) today
<Agent_bob> DaLiang turn off what ever is eating it.
<carlisle> Darlok, I've installed sun java, but the problem still persists. When I go to fr.games.yahoo.com and log in to literati it pops up a message and crashes.
<Seven_Six_Two> teamz, I don't know how to code it, but php is usually run as the apache user
<Agent_bob> DaLiang three dee effects maybe ?
<Reformer81> carlisle: What is the message?
<teamz> "2. ensure the files + dirs in the docroot are readable by your
<teamz>    webserver-user. "
<carlisle> it says page tried to open a java applet
<DaLiang> Agent_bob:I use top to see it,but i can't see what is use most http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/7553
<teamz> I want to use chown to that webserver-user
<teamz> but I dont know the name of that user
<teamz> or if I have to create it myself
<carlisle> and asks to either trust the applet or cancel. but it crashes in 2 seconds anyway
<DaLiang> Agent_bob:3d effect I will try .Thank you very much
<Agent_bob> 9% xorg and 8% ff  that's already 17%
<Jordan_U> Benalex, I assume you restarted X?
<Benalex> Jordan_U I restarted The whol system
<zcat[1]> teamz: chmod -R a+r (readable by all)
<Agent_bob> but i only see about 24% total  there
<DaLiang> Agent_bob:what's that mean?
<Jordan_U> Benalex, Then I don't have any other ideas at the moment
<zcat[1]> If it's on the web, presumably it's not a problem that other users on the box can also see it?
<Benalex> Jordan_U thanks for try :)
<DaLiang> I use the monitor on panel
<Seven_Six_Two> teamz, what user owns the apache process?
<teamz> root
<DaLiang> Agent_bob: The montor in panel
<Agent_bob> DaLiang just means that top only shows 24% cpu usage in that paste
<Seven_Six_Two> teamz, that's wrong. it should be run as it's own user. Mine is www-data
<teamz> well i'm not sure in fact, how do I chec k?
<Seven_Six_Two> teamz, oh wait. maybe the first one is root, then forks are www-data
<Seven_Six_Two> teamz, ps aux | grep apache
<zcat[1]> our servers are set up so everything is owned by root but readable by all.. that way if apache gets hacked they can't deface anything
<teamz> www-data
<teamz> except for the first one is root
<Reformer81> If I install a server, is there any way that I can keep it running in the background and still have different users login and out on my local machine
<Agent_bob> why can i not understand that question Reformer81 ?
<DaLiang> Agent_bob:Thank You very much, I know now,the monitor in panle is the state that cpu frquence
<Agent_bob> DaLiang :)
<teamz> thx Seven_Six_Two
<zcat[1]> Reformer81: a server is just linux with some server processes.. you can still have user logins, even Gnome or KDE on top if you want..
<Reformer81> Agent_bob: Yeah, it's hard to really clarify.  I want to run a web server with my computer... but I still want to be able to use it as my home system at the same time.
<UbuntuNoob760> is Ubuntu better then windows?
<anolis> Seven_Six_Two, gah now when i log in everything is white
<chelz> ok
<Agent_bob> Reformer81 oh.  then yes.   i do that too.  in fact a lot of people have a local apache or cherokee running
<neal_> you can easily run apache in the background and still use your computer as a desktop
<grendal_prime> Reformer81: i do that with every desktop system i have hehehe
<zcat[1]> Reformer81: yah, just do a regular desktop install and then install apache / php5 / mysql-server and it will be a server, and still a plain desktop install
<bazhang> UbuntuNoob760, this is the ubuntu support channel; please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks.
<zcat[1]> this one's running apache too ... and squid ... and a sweet-as fusion/emerald desktop
<arkos49> hi
<grendal_prime> unless apache is getting hammared your not going to notice any diff in desktop performance
<Agent_bob> bazhang who is that too ?
<Reformer81> zcat[1]: So even if I install it as a certain user, that user doesn't need to be logged in for the service to be running?
<arkos49> i want to do a dual boot ubuntu/kubuntu
<zcat[1]> Reformer81: apache gets installed as it's own user .. and runs all the time even when you log out
<bazhang> Agent_bob, he just quit
<anolis> Seven_Six_Two, and when i ran glxgears it was only getting like, 6000fps
<Agent_bob> Reformer81 and you don't even have to let the world see the server if you don't want it accessable to the web
<Reformer81> zcat[1]: Excellent, thank you.
<itai-michaelson> hi. is there a terminal program that will open different color terminals. basically i ave several instances of the terminal open and i get confused between them
<Agent_bob> arkos49 ok.  but why not just add kde to your ubuntu install rather than installing ubuntu twice ?
<zcat[1]> Agent_bob: should my web addresses start with hww. if it's only house-wide and not world-wide? ;)
<Agent_bob> no
<Agent_bob> zcat[1] you know that.  why do you even ask
<zcat[1]> hehe, I just use ips .. too lasy to set up bind properly
<Experts20> hello
<Reformer81> zcat[1]: Wouldn't that have suggested "house world wide," though?
<Experts20> how can i install c++ library? i have just installed ubuntu on my system
<zcat[1]> "house-wide web"
<Reformer81> zcat[1]: Oh, duh.
 * Reformer81 shuts up and sits amongts the ashes.
<Agent_bob> but www is an actual service
<Agent_bob> hww. would not be
<zcat[1]> nah, 'www' is just a convention....
<kelvin-p> Experts20: get on commandline and execute "sudo apt-get install g++"
<zcat[1]> back when ppl would set aside a whole machine just for the webserver
<Experts20> thanks
<bullgard4> Do I need to subscribe to <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com> or can I simply send a mail there?
<Seven_Six_Two> I still dedicate a machine to web server
<Agent_bob> kelvin-p gcc-g++ isn't it ?
<Benalex> Hello All... I am running Hardy on a Dell Optiplex 755 with 21inch Display... But I can't get a resolution higher than 1024*800 and refresh rate 60... The VGA is intel Q35 chipset , any ideas?
<Experts20> kelvin-p: i have no internet connection at home and i have to install it manually.
<Agent_bob> !info buildessential
<Experts20> !infi buildessential
<Experts20> whats that?
<kelvin-p> Agent_bob: tried gcc-g++, did not work on apt-get
<bazhang> build-essential
<ubottu> Package buildessential does not exist in hardy
<ubottu> Experts20: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Agent_bob> ubottu not have info function ?
<ubottu> Agent_bob: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zcat[1]> !b-e
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Agent_bob> ah just lagging.
<Agent_bob> nevermind
<zcat[1]> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<bazhang> it does have info if the info is correct
<Agent_bob> it answered me   just lagged.  ^  said Error:....
<zcat[1]> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<psicobra> does any one know how to add modprobe ndiswrapper to start up some one told me ages ago it was really easy but now i can't remember
<Agent_bob> !opsnack > zcat[1]
<zcat[1]> no nuts though?
<Agent_bob> lol
<Agent_bob> !ndiswrapper | psicobra
<ubottu> psicobra: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jordan_U> psicobra, Add "ndiswrapper" to /etc/modules
<psicobra> thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> psicobra, np
<bazhang> should be !helpersnack
<Experts20> on what package could i download the library for c++?
<psicobra> you guys won't belive how sweet my linux media center is now
<Agent_bob> cookie ?
<psicobra> way better than the windows one and my tv card actually works with my tv but won't work with MCE
<psicobra> *mythtv
<Agent_bob> psicobra i'll believe it.  i'm easy.
<Experts20> whats the name of the package to install c++ library?
<Agent_bob> Experts20 build-essential
<Experts20> thanks
<deadsouls> anyone know of a tool i can use to crawl an my entire website so that the server caches the pages after they are rendered?
<zcat[1]> ok, techincal question... runescape won't run, says I need to log on as Administrator and/or create a directory c:/rscache/ for it to write to... it used to run under gutsy. any suggestions?
<JethroeCledus> woot! i just solved a major problem with ubuntu
<harun> I am using ubuntu on vmware workstation on windows os. I want to mount the shared folder on windows to ubuntu. I am new to to this environment. Please help me.
<JethroeCledus> i logged in as root
<rathel> How would I get the codec information from a video/audio file through the command line?
<zcat[1]> and btw I did create a world-writable directory /rscache .. it wasn't impressed.
<Vedestin> what problem, JethroeCledus
<JethroeCledus> typed rm -rf
<Kartagis> harun: man mount
<exerd> if i only have one sata disk is it in /dev/sda1 then?
<JethroeCledus> put the windows XP disk in
<JethroeCledus> installed, and now all my probles are gone
<Experts20> how to install a .deb file? what command will i use?
<zcat[1]> Experts20: dpkg -i foo.deb
<Agent_bob> zcat[1] ummm ~/c:/rscache  ?
<Kartagis> Experts20: dpkg -i
<Experts20> thanks
<zcat[1]> Agent_bob: hmmm.. that might work.
<Agent_bob> it's a guess and thats all
<Agent_bob> zcat[1] or you could do like it said   sudo it
<Agent_bob> let it make what it will
<harun> kartagis: I shared it by the settings on vmware workstation It has to appear on mnt/hgfs/   but it's not appear
<zcat[1]> Agent_bob: no luck
<Agent_bob> xcdroase used to have to be ran the first time as root.    i don't like it but i didn't write it.   (do like xcdroast though)
<hoelk> how the hell do i get firefox 3 to stop playing mp3s with the mplayer plugin when i klick them? i want a download dialog to open inthat case
<JethroeCledus> •hoelk• uninstall firefox
<Kartagis> harun: did you bridge the network connection?
<bazhang> JethroeCledus, that is not helpful
<hoelk> JethroeCledus, i thinks thats not even a solution
<harun> kartagis: Yes
<JethroeCledus> it would stop playing, now wouldn't it?
<zcat[1]> Agent_bob: this is braindead. why does the stupid game want write access to / anyhow.. wtf is wrong with using the broswer cache like any normal java applet would?
<hoelk> JethroeCledus, but it wouldnt open a download dialog instead
<JethroeCledus> because runescape totally sucks balls
<bazhang> JethroeCledus, please dont offer nonsensical advice.
<Kartagis> harun: mount -t smbfs //windows/share /mnt/whatever <--- try it like this?
<Agent_bob> zcat[1] it's can't install a linux virus unless it's root    you know that...
<zcat[1]> Agent_bob: I question if this game would be allowed to write to C:/ in Vista either..
<Experts20> whats the latest version for build-essential
<Experts20> ?
<JethroeCledus> real men download in telnet
<zcat[1]> Oh yeah.. just run MSIE as Admin thanks .. NP.
<bazhang> JethroeCledus, take chat elsewhere please
<njero> Hi ubuntu, I want to download the deb for firefox2 (not 3) so that I can install ff on my ubuntu box. Any ideas where I can download it and make sure I have the dependencies?
<zcat[1]> bloody braindead game anyhow
<Agent_bob> JethroeCledus that counts me out   wget  for the dl   and  w3m for the serf'n
<JethroeCledus> •zcat[1]• srsly, it would be virtualized and sent to your profile folder under vista
<zcat[1]> naggy 11yo wants to play it.. any ideas how I can figure out where it thinks it's trying to create it's cache
<Reformer81> njero: Just install firefox-2
<Kartagis> Experts20: apt-cache show says 11.3
<Experts20> thanks
<Reformer81> njero: apt-get install firefox-2
<njero> Reformer81: the machine is not connected to the internet
<njero> Thats why I want to get the deb so I can copy it over
<Reformer81> njero: Then how do you plan on downloading anything?
<Reformer81> Ohh...
<Reformer81> njero: I'm not sure, but I think you can find firefox-2 at http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Experts20> do i have to connect to the internet so i could use the command dpkg?
<daeos> i just installed the newest ver of ubuntu and it seems that i only am allowed 640x480 and 800x600 as my 2 choices for screen resolutions, how can i add 1024x768?
<Reformer81> Experts20: Nope.
<bullgard4> 'man inode' does not exist. Is there another manual describing inodes also?
<Experts20> thanks
<Lambduh> njero: Do you need to have firefox if you won't be web enabiled?
<Agent_bob> njero build-essential is a meta package.   it depends on what you need.   check the deps on it.  or use apt-move  i think it's called.
<harun> kartagis:Error like this:  mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //windows/share,
<harun>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<harun>        (for several filesystems (e.g. nfs, cifs) you might
<harun>        need a /sbin/mount.<type> helper program)
<harun>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<FloodBot1> harun: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<harun>        dmesg | tail  or so
<JethroeCledus> •daeos• go find x.conf and edit it
<Reformer81> Lambduh: Haha... never thought of that.
<WineSpecialist> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Agent_bob> njero no. apt-zip
<zcat[1]> Yay, found the answer.. told it to use the unsigned applet instead of the default. Now cairo is happy again and not whining at me
<njero> Lambduh: yeah.... I am running a thin client intranet app
<njero> Agent_bob: sorry... I am a little confused
<Agent_bob> !apt-zip
<ubottu> Factoid apt-zip not found
<zcat[1]> and I will ssh over and remove the /rscache and ~/c:/rscache that I created .
<zcat[1]> !moo
<ubottu> Factoid moo not found
<j0e-> moo: os: Microsoft Windows XP Professional - Service Pack 3 (5.1.2600) up: 4days 13hrs 31mins 21secs cpu: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4800+ (x86) at 2435MHz (2% Load) gfx: NVIDIA GeForce 6150SE nForce 430 256MB res: 1440x900 32bit 60Hz ram: 1241/1983.2MB (62.55%) [||||||----] hdd: C:\ 95.08GB/232.88GB D:\ 134.22GB/232.88GB net: NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller - Packet Scheduler Miniport - 100MB/s 1.53GB In 1.89GB Out
<daeos> JethroeCledus: i do not have a x.conf file
<Agent_bob> q apt-zip
<Agent_bob> apt-zip - Update a non-networked computer using apt and removable media
<zcat[1]> ?!!!
<enyc> hrrm....   do-release-upgrade  doesn't want to offer me  dapper > hardy  upgrade!
<njero> Agent_bob: aha, so instead of apt-get I use apt-zip to make a copy and then I am good to go?
<JethroeCledus> well mabye you should get one?
<enyc> I have to use -d ... is this expected?
<bazhang> JethroeCledus, please stop.
<daeos> JethroeCledus: i am sorry but this is my first time installing ubuntu...
<harun> kartagis:Error like this: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //windows/share,
<Agent_bob> njero you use apt-zip and it makes a scipt to help you dl what you need
<njero> great, thanks will check it out
<Agent_bob> njero welcome.
<harun>  missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<harun>        (for several filesystems (e.g. nfs, cifs) you might
<JethroeCledus> •bazhang• only because you said please....
<daeos> so i need a x.conf file? i have an xorg.conf but do not see any lines for screen resolution... and man xorg.conf doesn't have an example that i can use..
<Lambduh> daeos: don't listen to Jethroe he is just flaming.
<Experts20> whats a good sofware to play mp3 files?
<Agent_bob> njero using apt-zip you can get all your dependancies in one shot.   make a zip file of them and carry it to the non-networked box.  extract and install
<daeos> Lambduh: alrighty
<A[D]minS^Work> !oracle
<ubottu> If you -must- install oracle .... here's a good place to start: http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/linux/install/xe-on-kubuntu.html
<Lambduh> Experts20: I enjoy Quod Libet but to play mp3 files you will need ubunturestrictedextras.
<daeos> Lambduh: might you be able to point me in the right direction?
<daeos> Lambduh: i much dislike this 800x600 im looking at right now
<Lambduh> daeos: I'm not too savvy, but I believe you are looking for a hidden file which you need to tell your browser to show.
<Lambduh> daeos: Look in settings for a show hidden files and folders setting, enable it and then restart the browser.
<Agent_bob> much displeasure eh daeos ;/
<bazhang> daeos, is this hardy or gutsy
<daeos> Agent_bob: yes it is
<daeos> bazhang: hardy i believe.... fresh off the ubuntu page
<bazhang> daeos, which card and driver and how installed
<daeos> bazhang: and i've already dl'd the 176 updates i needed
<Kartagis> harun: replace //windows/share with your actual server and share name
<Andre1> Can anyone help me with my sound problem?
<daeos> bazhang: to be honest.. im not sure.. im using Sun xVM
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> does ubuntu have a MIPS kernel?
<daeos> bazhang: not one issue installing debian on this
<JethroeCledus> GAWD it is fucking HAWT in here! and this computer isn't helping... looks like i'll have to turn it off
<daeos> bazhang: now im doing ubuntu
<JethroeCledus> bye..... :)
<Agent_bob> http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/linux/install/xe-on-kubuntu.html <<< ubottu's url doesn't render correctly in elinks or links2
<khalil> hi, which command can i use to figure out the differences between video files... specifically codec differences. ihave 2 files that look exactly the same when looking at the properties in avidemux but when playing them on a ps3 the one plays the other does not
<bazhang> daeos, this is vm then? what is the host machine
<daeos> bazhang: a ati x200
<Alowishus> Ok I have an Edgy system that I'd like to upgrade to Feisty (and then Gutsy)... but update-manager isn't installed.  The apt source mirrors seem to have disappeared (404's)... so how do I go about starting this?
<Agent_bob> khalil ummm    file "both" "files"    or diff them but that will robably be ugly
<daeos> bazhang: im not sure if sun xvm simulates its own card or not...
<bazhang> daeos, solaris is the host system then and ubuntu the guest? is that correct?
<daeos> bazhang: no, xp is host, ubuntu is guest, sun xvm is the vm
<Agent_bob> Alowishus bug in your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Janken1> I need some help concerning drivers and Ubuntu.
<daeos> bazhang: sorry if i am confusing you
<stdin> Agent_bob: change http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu in your sources
<Janken1> Can anyone help me?
<bazhang> daeos, to my knowledge there is no great resolution in vm's; what were you hoping for?
<stdin> erm, Alowishus ^
<snarkster> good evening
<Alowishus> Agent_bob: not a bug, just no edgy / 6.10 URLs available... but looks like stdin is on the case :)
<Agent_bob> stdin not me.   but thanks just the same :)
<Alowishus> stdin: perfect, trying now
<stdin> Agent_bob: I was going to say (to you), that the link renders ok for me :)
<khalil> Agent_bob: diff is ugly and did not help. i thought maybe someone knew an option to ffmpeg or mencoder
<daeos> bazhang: i can view 1024x768 on debian in this vm
<snarkster> convert
<Janken1> Ehmm... Can anyone help me?
<Agent_bob> khalil the header were both the same   you checked with file ?
<daeos> bazhang: so i need to know where i can add 1024x768 as a resolution to use
<snarkster> convertit is what i use..
<snarkster> very nice.. uses ffmpeg
<bazhang> daeos, no real knowledge of sun vm; is that similar to vbox or vmware? you might look on their forums in that case.
<Janken1> :-(
<khalil> agent_bob: if by header you mean fourcc, yes they both are xvid
<khalil> agent_bob: i used cfourcc to check that
<snarkster> khalil:  http://www.sciallo.net/ConvertIT
<daeos> bazhang: can you just tell me where i can change the screen resolutions? i know this vm can support 1024x768
<Andre1> Can someone please take a look at this thread (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=828754) and see if they can help me?
<snarkster> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bazhang> daeos, please supply a link to sun xvm
<Agent_bob> khalil did you use "file" on them tho?
<khalil> agent_bob: no let me try that
<snarkster> Andre1: looking now
 * Agent_bob hides.
<hanzahar> what's the command line to install java runtime for firefox? get apt java runtime?
<Agent_bob> !jre | hanzahar
<ubottu> hanzahar: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<daeos> bazhang: http://www.sun.com/software/products/virtualbox/index.jsp
<khalil> agent_bob: just checked they are exactly the same, this is really strange
<Janken1> Well, I'll type in my problem anyway: I have a K7Upgrade 600 motherboard with an integrated sound card. I'm having troubles to find drivers for it.
<Agent_bob> khalil k  i'm out of guesses now that you tried my first one...  ;/
<hanzahar> many thxs!
<teamz> I have a problem. I have installed torrent-flux on my ubuntu box but it seems to have some troubles running something on a certain port ... do I have to enable ports ?
<daeos> bazhang: so... what file am i editing to change what resolutions are available?
<khalil> agent_bob: thanks bob, now just wondering why one would play and the other would not. cheers
 * Janken1 waits...
<bazhang> daeos, I am looking now.
<Janken1> If anyone could help me...
<mythril> Is there any way to shut off subtitles in Movie Player and have the damn program respect the setting the next time I use it?
<snarkster> no
<snarkster> :-D
<Janken1> Again, I have a K7Upgrade 600 motherboard with an integrated sound card. I'm having troubles to find drivers for it.
<snarkster> Janken1:  Maybe there arent any drivers for it
<Janken1> well, thats what i thought...
<snarkster> Janken1: what does lspci tell you
<Janken1> but i want a way to have sound under Ubuntu.
<snarkster> might need to purchase a sound card then
<Andre1> So do I. :(
<Janken1> lspci?
<snarkster> Janken1: lol yes please open terminal and type lspci
<Janken1> I'm under Windows right now.
<snarkster> Janken1: then I can not help you then yes?
<Janken1> well, what will lspci do when i type that in?
<snarkster> Does sound work if you put the live cd in?
<namzezam> hi, i was here some hours ago and my system colappsed, it was due to no place in my etx3, now still i have problem with the menu and Error making symbolic link: Operation not permitted, i want also  to know how can i put some directories from etx3 to fat32, any help?
<acee12345> does anyone know how to get wireless working on a Wireless 1395 card on a d830
<Janken1> so far, no, it does not work.
<zcat[1]> snarkster: sound chipset is CMedia CMI9761A 6 channel AC'97 audio codec
<zcat[1]> snarkster: does that help at all?
<anolis> oin #compiz
<snarkster> Janken1:  We will do our best to assist you but you are on windows polluting our Linux channel LOL come back after you reboot the live cd.
<anolis> oops
<bazhang> daeos, here is a thread on that issue--->http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=351226&page=3
<snarkster> Thank you zcat.
<Janken1> Well, i would use Ubuntu, but my wireless connection does not work under it.
<snarkster> there should be drivers areleady for Cmedia
<snarkster> Janken are you sure?
<Andre1> So no one can help me?
<Janken1> Yeah, no internet under Ubuntu for me.
<snarkster> !header
<ubottu> Factoid header not found
<Janken1> I use an anthenna, a Zyxel one.
<snarkster> !kernel-dev
<ubottu> Factoid kernel-dev not found
<snarkster> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<namzezam> please help, here it is again, hope some one could read it in this traffic: hi, i was here some hours ago and my system colappsed, it was due to no place in my etx3, now still i have problem with the menu and Error making symbolic link: Operation not permitted, i want also  to know how can i put some directories from etx3 to fat32, any help?
<zcat[1]> wired should work... what wireless chipset (guesss you don't know that offhand either....)
<misalnet> hardc
<snarkster> :D
<misalnet> hello people
<snarkster> could go ndiswrapper
<Janken1> so...
<zcat[1]> gah! hate ndiswrapper .. avoid it if possible!
<snarkster> Janken1: do you have the windows drivers for your wireless card?
<snarkster> zcat[1]: yes me to, but....
<madmn> would anyone know why i can't get people to connect on port 6667 on my ircd network
<Janken1> Ehmm... Windows installed it automatically.
<Janken1> I didn't have to use any drivers.
<snarkster> who made the card?
<snarkster> hope its atheros
<Janken1> ZyXEL
<zcat[1]> madmn: You unblocked/forwarded the port at your router?
<acee12345> if linux is incompatable with 1395 is it more compatable with with a 1490, 3945 1505 or 4965
<liverrr> this is weird... 2-3 weeks ago i installed ubuntu server on my pc. it always shuts down during installation. Now it works. I wonder what happened. I'm sure it's not my PC overheating...
<aeonix> Hey where can I announce new software projects for Ubuntu?
<madmn> yes zcat[1]
<madmn> pretty sure i have done that all right
<snarkster> Janken1: can you run a wired connection
<Janken1> The model name is ZyAIR B-220 IEEE 802.11b
<Agent_bob> namzezam you don't want anything linux uses on vfat it just isn't sane.   you might resize your vfat partition and make another ext3 fs in the free space and mount it somewhere in linux   /var maybe  or /usr     but you would of course need to move all the data from the dir to the new fs before you mounted it there.
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm doing a dist upgrade from 5.04 to 8.04
<zcat[1]> madmn: and not running firestarter or any firewall rules on the server machine? Other than the obvious things like that, your ISP might block common server ports?
<Janken1> Wired? I don't think so...
<daeos> bazhang: thanks will follow it
<Agent_bob> i guess i got that typed just in time to miss him..
<madmn> i run windows firewall
<Janken1> I would have no problem buying a new anthenna that works well and is supported in Linux.
<Agent_bob> madmn why ?
<acee12345> will ndiswrapper work?
<Jordan_U> Seven_Six_Two, If that does not work 5.04 -> 5.10 -> 8.04 may be safer
<KyleK> linux compatible antenna? what
<zcat[1]> anthenna?
<madmn> why what Agent_bob
<snarkster> Janken1: this is a usb device?
<Janken1> a wireless internet receptor of those
<Agent_bob> <madmn> i run windows firewall <<< why ?
<almagest> failed dist-upgrade (6.10 to 7.04) need advice, wont boot
<Janken1> Mine is ZyAIR B-220 IEEE 802.11b
<Jordan_U> Seven_Six_Two, sorry, 5.04 -> 5.10 -> 6.06 -> 8.04
<madmn> i thought you must run a firewall to be safe
<Janken1> USB, yeah.
<Seven_Six_Two> Jordan_U, yeah, but I have 8.04 cd to install from if it doesn't work
<KyleK> ew
<snarkster> have you gone to google about it?
<madmn> it should still run should it not
<Seven_Six_Two> I just didn't want to wait for the live cd because the pc is slow and doesn't have a lot of ram
<KyleK> the old USB ones were the worst things ever
<Janken1> I googled for it, no good results.
<Janken1> And the manufacturer is asian or soething I think.
<Agent_bob> madmn in linux if you aren't running any services "sshd apache telnetd..."  why would you need a firewall ?
<madmn> do you not want the windows firewall on ?
<Jordan_U> Seven_Six_Two, I doubt it will work :), you do know about the alternate install CD, correct?
<zcat[1]> you can upgrade 6.06 > 8.04? last time I asked I was sent to a web page at ubuntu.com that specifically said you couln't ... can ppl please make up their minds around here?
<KyleK> Agent_bob: to feel safer
<madmn> okay on the linux box there is no firewall set
<madmn> not that i am aware of
<KyleK> madmn: you could do what centos does
<madmn> is there a way to check that
<Agent_bob> madmn iptables -L
<KyleK> they made a iptable rule set called RH-Firewall and shoved all the rules into that ;)
<Seven_Six_Two> Jordan_U, yeah, but I don't have a working burner. I can use the live cd if I have to, I just expect it to be slow. I just built this pc from parts I had in a box. I'm surprised it turned on
<daeos> it worked
<daeos> thanks
<Jordan_U> zcat[1], 6.06 -> 8.04 is the only time you can skip because both are LTS releases
<Janken1> Then... Any wireless internet receiver that you suggest to use under Ubuntu?
<snarkster> Janken1: Interesting doesnt appear to be any linux drivers
<Janken1> What I said...
<Seven_Six_Two> I'll let you all know in a few minutes if 5.04 to 8.04 is a bad idea
<snarkster> Belkin G
<KyleK> Janken1: check the wiki, theres like a big section on hardware compatibility
<Experts20> bye all. thanks a lot
<Experts20> lol
<almagest> how can i see bootmessages during ubuntu boot? keycombination?
<zcat[1]> Jordan_U: that's what I was told.. and then someone else said no, that was wrong.. so now I'm totally confused
<Agent_bob> zcat[1] you can upgrade from any version to any other.  but only incrimental upgrades are officially supported.
<Janken1> then there's no way to make what I have work?
<Jordan_U> Seven_Six_Two, If you do use the LiveCD keep the swap partition ( don't reformat it ), the LiveCD will make use of it automatically ( IIRC ) which should help
<Agent_bob> zcat[1] or should i say single step upgrades %
<snarkster> Deosnt appear to be so at this time. If you can plug a cable into the back of the computer and get on a wired connection maybe
<stahoo23> how remove noise from file with the aid wav sox? I read man but I fail still.
<Seven_Six_Two> Jordan_U, oh really? I didn't know that. I should have just done a reinstall from live then. I just dread live cd's on really old computers.
<zcat[1]> Agent_bob: well, I have to say that all of my upgrades (5 of them) and several that my friends have done have gone horribly wrong and ended up with a fresh install... so I'm not sure even single-step upgrades are really supported
<Janken1> Now for some stupid question: How do I remove the 1 after my nickname?
<zcat[1]> yes, I know some people have had better luck. But I seem to have a really bad time of it.
<Jordan_U> zcat[1], Unfortunately people say a lot of things on this channel which aren't true: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading "You can directly upgrade to Ubuntu 8.04 LTS from Ubuntu 7.10 or from Ubuntu 6.06 LTS."
<madmn> is DNS hard to setup on Ubuntu
<zcat[1]> perhaps it's because I use cafuego and medibuntu repos all the time
<snarkster> hmm I upgraded this computer from 7.10 to 8.04 no problems
<flaccid> how can i manually re-setup sun-java-6 to work with firefox 2 on ubuntu hardy? it aks me to install the plugin, then returns already installed and java applets never render
<Jordan_U> Janken1, You ask Janken to give up his nick ;)
<snarkster> flaccid: Us apt to install java..
<zcat[1]> anyhow, easy enough to reinstall, create users in the same order, then restore all the home directories ... does a pretty good job of picking up all the old config.
<snarkster> flaccid: Um hehe Use even
<almagest> please, i really need some advice, failed a apt dist-upgrade, and ubuntu wont boot.
<flaccid> snarkster: already installed and ran update alternatives
<snarkster> flaccid: reinstall then
<flaccid> already have
<snarkster> flaccid: What system version?
<Jordan_U> almagest, Can you boot into recovery mode?
<flaccid> system version?
<zcat[1]> anyhow, gtg, meeting in a half hour...
<snarkster> 7.10 8.04
<flaccid> hardy 8.04
<snarkster> hmmm
<Janken1> Jordan_U: I see. :-D
<snarkster> flaccid gimme sec to check my sysyem
<flaccid> ok
<Jordan_U> almagest, Can you boot into recovery mode?
<almagest> Jordan_U, no tried that, it stops after a while after having loaded some early debian into mem
<Jordan_U> almagest, Do you have a LiveCD ( any distribution ) ?
<ivan_> #kubuntu-kde4
<almagest> Jordan_U, in 15 minutes i do. downloading now
<Jordan_U> almagest, Ok, do you know how to perform a chroot?
<madmn> anyone familar with ircd networks and why i can't use 6667 to connect
<Smegzor> I have a new kernel, but I told the updater to keep my menu.lst  Now I can't get the new kernel added to menu.lst.  I did a grub repair and that worked but still hasn't added the latest kernel to menu.lst  How do I get it there now?
<almagest> Jordan_U, not really. familiar with chmod etc, very different?
<Jordan_U> Smegzor, sudo update-grub ?
<Smegzor> :/  well that was a LOT easier than the way I repair grub! :D
<Smegzor> thanks Jordan_U
<Seven_Six_Two> madmn, is it your own server?
<[matrim]> Hey, how do I change admin username for Ubuntu server?
<madmn> yes
<madmn> setup on Ubuntu
<snarkster> flaccid: Ok dude if you open synaptics and do a search for jre what do you?
<Seven_Six_Two> madmn, maybe your isp blocked it. have you tried a different port?
<Jordan_U> almagest, mount your Ubuntu partition to /mnt ( or anywhere you want, it doesn't matter ) then run: sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev && sudo mount -o bind /proc /mnt/proc && sudo chroot /mnt
<amien> helo
<madmn> i asked them and they don't block any ports
<Smegzor> hmm..  sudo update-grub did list the  kernel, but its STILL not in menu.lst.  Maybe I'll see it if I reboot?
<flaccid> snarkster: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20790/
<Seven_Six_Two> madmn, my isp lies too...nothing new. My isp's tech support still says they don't throttle
<flaccid> snarkster: console output shows it wants to use openjdk even though i changed to sun in update-alternatives
<snarkster> flaccid to be honest I have much better luck with 5 than with 6
<snarkster> flaccid: then apt-ger purge openjdk
<ktwo> hi, anyone is using an ALC883 (through ATI SB) with Hardy and is getting stuttering sound? I cant find a way to fix that
<snarkster> flaccid that what the problem is
<flaccid> snarkster: yeah kind of defeats the purpose of this alternatives thing
<dogfacehat> is there a way to change my default "save as" location for a file type?
<snarkster> flaccid I agree but if you want whatever you want to work.. try it.
<flaccid> and also bad that the openjdk doesn't even work anyway
<snarkster> my point
<snarkster> it tries to work. :)
<flaccid> its 2008 and java problems are common still. hooray! :)
<snarkster> :D
<masingerz> hello
<Janken1> Could the Asus WL-167G be a nice idea? The wiki says it works under 8.04.
<snarkster> i love pidgins IRC client
<flaccid> yep now sun java6 is throwing exception
<almagest> Jordan_U: i suspect the problem to be the hd + sd to only sd in feisty to be the problem. (according to googling)
<snarkster> flaccid dump it to
<Y-Seti> I just reinstalled Ubuntu on my other box, and there seems to be a default mail server running under my created account, now if I wanted to reconfig the server, what process would I be looking for?
<masingerz> has anybody here tried firefox 3 rc 3?
<Janken1> See my message,
<snarkster> flaccid then reinstall it or get 5
<flaccid> snarkster: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20792/
<Seven_Six_Two> Y-Seti, maybe exim?
<snarkster> flaccid apt-get purge gcj
<snarkster> I knew you had that running as well..
<snarkster> I hate that
<Janken1> Could the Asus WL-167G be a nice idea?
<Y-Seti> its given me some ubuntu errors, its kinda cool finding one, since i dont have to install another
<flaccid> already is snarkster
<Jordan_U> almagest, Did you get my last message about how to do a chroot? ( also note that there are Free IRC clients for Windows, xchat has a windows version: http://www.silverex.org/download/ )
<DaLiang> i can't unrar rar files
<snarkster> Flaccid I had the exact same situation with gcj in the past.. its a pain in the butt..
<cjk2> Too bad.
<orl> Hello all!
<DaLiang> i install the 7zip,but it's don't work
<orl> I'd need help using ulimit -n with Ubuntu
<Seven_Six_Two> DaLiang, do you have unrar installed?
<snarkster> flacid: once you get ride of it tho your life will be so much easier
<almagest> Jordan_U: yes i did. im googling chroot now. snak (irc client) failed on me, i use a freeware one now.
<DaLiang> Seven_Six_Two:no
<Jordan_U> almagest, mount your Ubuntu partition to /mnt ( or anywhere you want, it doesn't matter ) then run: sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev && sudo mount -o bind /proc /mnt/proc && sudo chroot /mnt
<flaccid> snarkster: well its removed, stuck in memory somewhow hmm
<[matrim]> is there anyway to deactivate a user without removing it in Ubuntu server?
<snarkster> flaccid kill the process
<orl> can't figure out how to to use it, user can't, sudo don't know the command, and when using root it doesn't affect anything
<flaccid> just did, lets see
<ktwo_> hi anyone knows how to fix stuttering sound on ubuntu 8 using ALC882 over Ati SB?
<DaLiang> Seven_Six_Two:that's something about copyright
<orl> ktwo_: it's HD audio, isn't it?
<almagest> Jordan_U: verifying the disc now, will try asap, thanks for helping
<flaccid> snarkster: same thing
<Wispring> I just installed,configured proftpd and started it in the console....problem is I dont know what to type in my browser to access it...can anyone help me with this?
<Jordan_U> almagest, Once you are chrooted the first thing I would try is : sudo dpkg --configure -a
<snarkster> flaccid apt-get purge gcj*
<flaccid> snarkster: did that before..
<ktwo_> its HD audio yes
<flaccid> before you asked, already did
<Seven_Six_Two> DaLiang, what about copyright?
<snarkster> Flaccid um maybe restart.:)
<flaccid> dang
<ktwo_> i already installed Realtek's Linux driver but did not help
<orl> ktwo_: it's a bit hard, I've been working on it on some computers, finally got to find stereo sufficient!
<snarkster> flaccid: soemtimes needs a restart, not often tho
<snarkster> go ahead and restart Ill be here for awhile still
<flaccid> out of curiousity i'll try sun java 5 before restart
<DaLiang> Seven_Six_Two:i don't konw,maby that rar
<styles> Anyone run Ubuntu for servers? If so, can anyone here help me with LiteSpeed?
<snarkster> flaccid thatll do donkey thatll do
<ktwo_> hmm.. well it would be fine if stereo works and AC3 over SPDIF :)
<flaccid> snarkster: thus the curiosity factor
<orl> ktwo_: it's been a long time, now, though, so I can't remember, exactly, bu there was something about using alsamixer...
<ktwo_> but i cant even get SPDIF working or find a setting for it
<snarkster> my problem with gcj was oo and frostwire
<Wispring> I just installed,configured proftpd and started it in the console....problem is I dont know what to type in my browser to access it...can anyone help me with this? It's a FTP server program
<orl> kwot_: over spdif..... does your card have some "DRM" (my english doesn't allow me to tell it better) on it?
<ktwo_> nope
<snarkster> frostwire wouldnt work with gcj oo wouldnt work with jre
<idefine> i just did a minimal ubuntu install, however I am having problems getting wireless to work. I am connected to my network, however I am not getting assigned an ip address, I had the same problem with another laptop (similar), but when I installed ubuntu-desktop on it, it had no problems, I was able to use the network manager applet with gnome to connect to my network. Any ideas? am I missing some packages?
<orl> cause there are some things with SPDIF and HD/Audio stream (like HDCP with DVI, in some ways)
<ktwo_> on windows it works fine with VLC for example (SPDIF)
<snarkster> ubuntu desktop install network-manager
<orl> ktwo_: yeah, but I suppose the driver does what it has to to put that in order.
<orl> kwto_: if you try using ASIO with windows, probably you won't have SPDIF anymore
<TheOnlyMerlin> Hi all, I am having trouble with my wireless card on my laptop.  Is there anyone that can help?
<idefine> snarkster: I already have network-manager, but still no luck
<snarkster> idefine: wireless you say?
<Seven_Six_Two> idefine, are you using iwconfig to set your ssid, ap, wep etc?
<idefine> snarkster: I have gnome-core installed.
<snarkster> my point
<ktwo_> hmm so your basically saying that the linux driver is not equally good as the windows one
<snarkster> lol
<ktwo_> true?
<Wispring> quit
<orl> kwto_: there was something about using "auto" in the /etc/asla/idontknowthefileanymore where there were some stuff about snd_hda_intel
<idefine> Seven_Six_Two: no, I used the network manager applet (nm-applet 0.6.6) to connect to my network, I am getting full bars for signal strength, but no ip address
<orl> ktwo_: but I'm not on Ubuntu right now, and not with this kind of stuff on my computer.
<ktwo_> well i also tried debian and suse. same prob :)
<orl> ktwo_: concerning the driver, I just tell that for HD hardwares, there are some politics under it, and there are some process of stream destruction (in the chips theirselves), and or stopping when using software which could lead to get the UD Audio Stream directly
<orl> kwto_: like ASIO driver under Windows which overrides the Windows volume manager
<almagest> Jordan_U: booting the cd now, here is a stupid q. should i choose "try ubuntu without any change.." , and open a terminal when done?
<orl> ktwo_: I suppose you'll have the very same problem on every linux machine
<orl> ktwo_: but, by the way, I found the solutions on Ubuntu forums, and it lays in this modification of this /etc/alsa file
<ktwo_> damn, was happy to get my wlan running, and didnt notice about the sound at first time :>
<orl> Nobody knows about setting this ulimit to 4096?
<Jordan_U> almagest, Yes
<idefine> Seven_Six_Two: any ideas?
<Agent_bob> ori put a line in /etc/profile
<Wispring> can anyone please tell me how to access the FTP server I just installed? like what is the FTP address? is there a console command that would give me this information?
<Agent_bob> ori ulimit -<letter that indicates what to set> <limit>
<orl> kwto:_ it's in alsa-base, you have to choose what model fits to yours: http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=99537 http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/asoundrc.php?company=Generic&card=Generic&chip=Generic&module=Generic
<Agent_bob> ori ulimit --help   or is it   help ulimit
<orl> Agent_bob: sorry I didn't see your answer (orl with an 'l' !! ;)
<TheOnlyMerlin> !firmware
<ubottu> Factoid firmware not found
<clifford> can anyone tell me which is the best make (not model - well, and model if possible) wireless cable routers work with linux (ubuntu - whatever)
<orl> Agent_bob: ulimit --help doesn't work by me.
<Agent_bob> orl three posts ^
<snarkster> !﻿bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Seven_Six_Two> idefine, what does the output of ifconfig and iwconfig say?
<ktwo_> lol i found something on google which says to "pulseaudio -k" it seems the stuttering has gone
<orl> Agent_bob: the only solution I found was to type ulimit with a bad option, so that it shows me what was available! ;)
<ubottu> snarkster: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TheOnlyMerlin> !﻿bcm43xx-fwcutter
<ubottu> TheOnlyMerlin: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Agent_bob> orl you are saying that help ulimit   doesn't work ?   then you are not using bash
<TiZ_> I'm having trouble with my gamepad in SuperTux.
<TiZ_> It won't detect up or left.
<orl> Agent_bob: I'm using bash with xterm and/or urxvt
<snarkster> lol stupid bot
<Blue112_> Hello, I have a problem with an ftp serrver, can someone help me ?
<TiZ_> I've calibrated it countless times, but it doesn't seem to matter
<Agent_bob> orl terminal emulator is irrelivent.   shell is the same no matter where you execute it
<orl> Agent_bob: the (sad) fact is that I'm not now on the incrimnated PC, but on another one, with Debian Lenny on it....
<orl> Agent_bob: yes, I agree with that.
<orl> Agent_bob: by the way, I use bash, man ulimit tells me it's undocumented, and ulimit --help doesn't give me anything!
<TiZ_> Can anyone help me to get my gamepad working in SuperTux?
 * Agent_bob sujests learning     help help     for bash built-ins
<gflash> can someone help me? since a ragular update the program "assistant-qt4" vanished, but the package "libqt4-assistant" is still installed. i tried an asptitude reinstall libqt4-assistant, but it didnt help
<error404notfoun1> I am trying to burn a CD using Brasero, everytime it says 100%, then ejects the CD, and ask to put back in for data integrity check, but when I do so, the disk appears as blank disk, also tried with k3b and the nautilus burn:///
<idefine> Seven_Six_Two: output: http://pastebin.com/d24cc4556
<orl> Agent_bob: so, I just have to put another line in this /etc/profile?
<Agent_bob> orl yes
<timandtom> Is there a way to recover something you accidentally deleted, liked in Windows?
<TiZ_> I guess no one's going to help.
<lowrider> hi all
<TiZ_> Okay then, good night.
<snarkster> timandtom: If it sin the trashcan yes.
<orl> Agent_bob: OK, I'm going to try (even if I don't understand how users could be allowed to through this /etc/profile, as they aren't directly in bash)
<timandtom> snarkster: And if it's not? :(
<snarkster> timandtom: There are tools but youll need luck
<snarkster> timandtom: and alot of time
<Agent_bob> orl if you set the ulimit in /etc/profile it becomes read-only and the user can't unset it   if you set the same in your users .bash.bashrc it's user writable
<timandtom> snarkster: What tools :D And by luck, do you just mean so that it's not been overwritten with temp files?
<orl> Agent_bob: OK that's why!
<snarkster> timandtom: yes and other things
<Jordan_U> almagest, Have you setup the chroot yet?
<pub> how do i exit Package configuration for installing Java?
<orl> Agent_bob: thanks!
<Agent_bob> orl you can also set limits from pam   see /etc/security/*
<almagest> Jordan_U: just ran the dpkg command. it sets up alot of things now, what exactly did i just do?
<timandtom> snarkster: Ok, so basically just like on Windows then :P I've recovered stuff on windows before, just not on Ubuntu. What do I need?
<Agent_bob> orl  that might even be safer for all login sessions.
<pub> how do i exit Package configuration for installing Java?
<orl> Agent_bob: that's what I've been trying yesterday, but with reboot the line I added was commented every time!
<error404notfoun1> ﻿ I am trying to burn a CD using Brasero, everytime it says 100%, then ejects the CD, and ask to put back in for data integrity check, but when I do so, the disk appears as blank disk, also tried with k3b and the nautilus burn:///
<snarkster> timandtom: looking
<legend2440> if i leave a pm for someone then log off they will still get the pm right?
<orl> Agent_bob: weird, isn't it?
<timandtom> skarkster, thanks
<Agent_bob> orl   and any bash fork bomb will test the settings
<snarkster> timandtom: msg me
<Starnestommy> legend2440: no, but if they're registered you can send them a message via memoserv
<pub> how do i exit Package configuration for installing Java?
<Seven_Six_Two> idefine, your ssid isn't set
<orl> Agent_bob: I've to say, I'm much more a debianist, and I'm not so used to non-root things, so perhaps I made it wrong
<Jordan_U> almagest, You is finishing all of the package updates that were interrupted when the upgrade failed
<Jordan_U> almagest, *are :)
<Seven_Six_Two> idefine, so your wep or wpa key probably isn't
<idefine> Seven_Six_Two: right, shouldn't the network-manager applet set that when it connects to a network.
<Agent_bob> orl yeah  wonder what is writing there...  you can set the file immutable to find what is writing to it,  it will probably throw error messages all over the place.
<orl> Agent_bob: sorry my English is too bad, I didn't understand what you meant, could you tell it another way?
<Jordan_U> almagest, Hopefully when you reboot your system will be completely upgraded
<legend2440> well the person i pm'd is still logged on but away from computer. when they come back won't they see my pm?  even tho i'm logged off?
<timandtom> snarkster, I can't, haven't registered on here :( Unless they've changed that recently?
<Seven_Six_Two> idefine, I would think so, but you can do it by hand too
<Wispring> I just installed an FTP server named proftpd .... how do find out what the URL of it is so it can be accessed? Help Please
<Seven_Six_Two> Wispring, where did you install it?
<orl> Wirspring: localhost:25?
<Gumby> Wispring: generally services like ftp, ssh, telnet etc have conf files located in /etc/
<Wispring> I used Apt-get
<bazhang> legend2440, yes they will.
<idefine> Seven_Six_Two: hmm, yeah, I wanted to automate it however, make it simple. any ideas how ubuntu-desktop deos it?
<Gumby> Wispring: the interface the device listens on will be in /etc (probably /etc/proftpd.conf)
<legend2440> ok thanks bazhang
<bazhang> np :)
<Wispring> ok ill look at that proftpd.conf thanks
<Seven_Six_Two> idefine, no I'm not sure. I set it by hand on my mom's laptop, but I've only got desktops. If you're not getting an ip, then somehow the authentication failed
<Gumby> Wispring: also, netstat -tpan |grep 21 should tell you
<Jordan_U> almagest, I have to get some sleep now, good luck
<pub> how do i exit Package configuration for installing Java?
<pub> how do i exit Package configuration for installing Java?
<Agent_bob> orl yes.  if you edit /etc/security/access.conf  as root, and setup a process limit there.   then when you reboot if it gets reset,  here is a test you can use to find what is changing it.     sudo chattr +i /etc/security/access.conf      that will make the file "immutable" unchangable   and if something tries to change it when you reboot,  there will be error messages   and you can find what is changing it.
<almagest> Jordan_U: you have no idea how important that would be. thanks for the help!
<[matrim]> is there anyway to deactivate a user in ubuntu server?
<Agent_bob> orl understand ?
<zetheroo> please help ... I am trying to locate my modem with lspci, but cannot seem to see it...
<neil_d> is it possible to start evolution up in the minimised mode ?
<zetheroo> also where is the Hardware Manager that used to exist in Gutsy?
<Agent_bob> !winmodem | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<zetheroo> ﻿Agent_bob: been there... and I am a lot farther along...
<kaushal_> does anyone know at what time Firefox 3 will be put up for download
<orl> Agent_bob: sorry on phone
<orl> Agent_bob: OK, I understand.
<orl> Agent_bob: by the way, it was limits.conf which I edited yesterday.
<Agent_bob> yeah i haven't played with pam much and it's been a while.  so i may have given the wrong name.
<orl> Agent_bob: no worry
<orl> OK, I've to check that when I'll be back on this Ubuntu PC
<[matrim]> is it safe to delete the user the installation created if I have created a new user and added it to the same groups?
<Agent_bob> [matrim] yep
<[matrim]> Agent_bob : thank you
<Seven_Six_Two> 5.04 to 8.04 failed miserably
<Agent_bob> [matrim] just test    as that user    sudo echo yep
<Agent_bob> if it says   yep  then it's ok
<orl> OK, I leave, thank you Agent_bob!
<Agent_bob> orl welcome
<pub> HOW DO I INSTALL JAVA??
<Agent_bob> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<lnf> How are you doin' pub?
<lnf> Having a bad night?
<pub> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre brings me to JAva CONFIGURATION that i can't get out of
<lnf> USE CENTOS!!!!!!!
<pub> and i can't synaptic get it because i have to dpkg --configure -a
<lnf> USE CENTOS!!!!!!!
<pub> what is centos
<Agent_bob> use the tab key then enter
<lnf> pub: A perfect linux distro
<lnf> pub: A perfect linux distro based of redhat!
<Agent_bob> perfect ?    that's like  best!
<Agent_bob> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<kidbuntu> i just installed my new 8.04
<lnf> ubottu: FUCCk
<ubottu> Factoid fucck not found
<mgolisch> hehe
<kidbuntu> i have the effects working... i want to remove the woble when moving my windows how do i do that
<pub> wow Agent bob
<pub> thank you
<mgolisch> centos basicaly is a recompile of redhat`s source rpms
<Agent_bob> pub welcome
<pub> brb going to restart in other interface
<pub> tyt yty yty
<snarkster> been trying to get effects working on my mach64, but its not possible
<mgolisch> so they can give you a distri which should be binary compatible for no money
<bazhang> lnf, no cursing here
<kidbuntu> !effects
<ubottu> Desktop Effects are supported on graphics cards that use the default Intel and ATI drivers and the restricted !NVIDIA drivers, except for the following, which are blacklisted due to stability/compatibility issues: Intel 965, ATI Rs480 and Rv350, ATI Mobility x300, x600 and x700 - Join #compiz-fusion for anything not officially supported by Ubuntu
<user__> hi - how do i write a bootable .iso to a memory stick?
<quinn> too many guys
<bazhang> !usb | user__
<ubottu> user__: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Agent_bob> user__ there is a wiki on that   ^
<Agent_bob> sorry was typing to slow
<flaccid> looks like its gcjwebplugin that i have to remove
<nichalp> Hi I am a newbie, and require some help in configuring Apache on Ubuntu. Can anyone help me?
<user__> thanks - i want to write a winxp iso to a stick :D
<Starnestommy> nichalp: what kind of help do you need with it?
<quinn> mkiso?
<Agent_bob> user__  there is a channel for that   /join ##windows
<Seven_Six_Two> nichalp, if you want to run an outward facing service, always read the manual
<nichalp> Starnestommy, when I type localhost in my browser, I get this error: "Forbidden You don't have permission to access / on this server."
<Starnestommy> nichalp: did you change apache's DocumentRoot setting?
<MrPocknix_> is there any way to get the libvisuals to run wihtout using amarok or anthing?
<Seven_Six_Two> can you do it with either your ip or loopback ip?
<kidbuntu> i have the effects working... i want to remove the woble when moving my windows how do i do that
<Starnestommy> nichalp: what are the permissions on /var/www?
<kidbuntu> theres no preference control for the desktop effects
<nichalp> Starnestommy: I tried to change the permissions at first so my account could paste files in /var/www
<bazhang> !ccsm | kidbuntu
<ubottu> kidbuntu: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Seven_Six_Two> kidbuntu, compiz-settings
<neil_d> is it possible to start evolution up in the minimised mode ?
<Starnestommy> nichalp: try sudo chown -R www-data.www-data /var/www
<Starnestommy> nichalp: then sudo chmod -R a+r /var/www
 * snarkster points to Agent_bob and says slow typer
<Agent_bob> nichalp it's hot your account that needs permission it's your web server
<quinn> In -s /var/www ~/yourname/www
<c0nfl|ct>  bom dia
<lnf> ubottu: FUCCk
<ubottu> Factoid fucck not found
<lnf> USE CENTOS!!!!!!!
<snarkster> Nanothief.. you play anarchy online?
<lnf> USE CENTOS!!!!!!!
<Starnestommy> !ot > lnf
<Agent_bob> snarkster quick draw is good up close and personal.  but sharpshooters don't have to rappid fire
<user__> is there a version/program like rawwrite for linux?
<snarkster> Agent_Bob I agree..
<Starnestommy> user__: maybe dd
<Agent_bob> user__  dd
<snarkster> user__ um try dd.
<Agent_bob> user__  dd is what rawwrite was built from
<user__> where i get dd instaled?
<snarkster> but for the sake of all that holy read the manual fiurst
<Agent_bob> it is installed
<Agent_bob> user__   man dd
<Seven_Six_Two> RTM before dd
<user__> k
<snarkster> I cant even count how many people have trashed their data with dd
<snarkster> I have done it at least 2 times myself
<user__> is there a gui verion of dd?
<snarkster> yes
<snarkster> look it up in synaptics
<AutumnCat> snarkster: ...
<Agent_bob> user__ just use dd    even thought you will find the syntax just a little funny at first.     dd if=in/file  of=out/file
<snarkster> I think its called rescuedd
<snarkster> AutumnCat: Yes.
<almagest> can somebody paste what Jordan_U said to me earlier? search for dpkg , sudo mount and sudo chroot (3 lines) - my history was to short..
<Agent_bob> user__ like    sudo dd if=something.iso of=/dev/sdb     for example.
<user__> of will be the drive i want it to be written in?
<Starnestommy> user__: yes
<user__> ok let me try
<Agent_bob> user__ yes.
<AutumnCat> almagest: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/7557
<pilgrim> I've got like 3 sessions of updates this week alone. What's up? Why som many?
<pilgrim> os*
<pilgrim> so**
<rsk> many security/bugfixes
<mrynit> is there tabbed browsing in the file browser that comes with ubuntu?
<pilgrim> And my current update has slowed my system to a crawl.
<almagest> AutumnCat: thanks alot! :)
<pilgrim> rsk: I was a little afraid my system to got compromised and change the repos or some something crazy.
<mgolisch> mrynit: no,but i heared future versions of nautilus will have that feature
<pilgrim> I can't image these many updates looking good from a PR perspective, image if apple or MS did that.
<mrynit> mgolisch, IT MUST
<user__> how do i see the drives i have?
<snarkster> fdisk -l
<user__> like to show sda1 sda 2...
<user__> thanks
<Agent_bob> user__ mount it
<snarkster> that will show you all the drives you have
<chazco> Hi.. i'm trying to remaster a Ubuntu CD, but it doesnt install. The live-cd aspect works, but when it tries to install i get a failed to copy files message. Any know how to debug this? I think it may be something to do with /dev...
<user__> it shows in media folder as disk
<rsk> pilgrim: well they don't patch everything right off, windows for e.x has patch tuesdays or something, leaving it vunerable in the meantime.
<user__> sudo dd if=/home/user/Templates/xp.iso of=/media/disk/
<user__>  this is what i've wrote
<KyleK> chazco: hahaha irc is more for cupholder issues
<Agent_bob> user__ what are you asking   how to find the device or how to view it's content ?
<user__> and says dd: opening `/media/disk/': Is a directory
<bazhang> !uck | chazco check this
<ubottu> chazco check this: UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<pilgrim> rsk: hmm..yeah. good point.
<Agent_bob> user__ no.  you don't write it to the mountpoint  you write it to the divece
<user__> i'm saying i want to write the iso on the stick (/media/disk/)
<user__> ok
<KyleK> huh that works?
<chazco> bazhang - I've got some of there scripts saved which i've used as a reference along with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization. UCK seemed like a bit much for what i needed...
<AutumnCat> user__: it is impossible ..
<AutumnCat> user__: it's an iso file ..
<AutumnCat> user__: only for cd
<user__> how do i see the devices i have?
<Agent_bob> user__   sudo fdisk -l    or just "mount"  and see what is mounted on /media/disk       and    sudo umount /media/disk
<user__> the disk is empty
<user__> i want to use it as a CD for that iso
<Agent_bob> then you can dd the iso to the device that "was" mounted on /media/disk
<Agent_bob> you are not paying attention.
<quinn> so
<flaccid> snarkster: i think we need to find out what firefox actually needs for sun java
<snarkster> flaccid: WB dude
<flaccid> thanks
<Boohbah> flaccid: y halo thar
<snarkster> hmmmm
<user__> how i know which dev/sdb is my disk?
<sauvin> How well do you suppose hardy heron capitalises on a dual core machine?
<flaccid> snarkster: it appears to require gcjwebplugin , it will ask for it no matter what
<Agent_bob> user__   sudo fdisk -l    or just "mount"  and see what is mounted on /media/disk       and    sudo umount /media/disk
<Agent_bob> user__ maybe you didn't see that last time you asked.
<snarkster> need to configure jre as your java engine
<user__> ok dev/sdb it is
<flaccid> snarkster: done that
<flaccid> we need to find what it actually needs
 * Agent_bob tries to "never assume malus for what ignorance can explain"
<user__> seem to be working
<user__> thanks Agent_bob
<Agent_bob> welcome.
<sauvin> Malice.
<user__> those #windows ppl didn't help much :)
<Tepa_> :D
<snarkster> flaccid man I got nothing more. Im sorry
<Agent_bob> user__ they are like people in here.   all violenteer,    and that's also an unofficial channel   this one is not.
<flaccid> np
<Agent_bob> sometimes you get good help.  sometimes i'm here.
<user__> Agent_bob  ever tried to run garena program in wine? - it's a platform program to be used with war3 to play on a network like battlenet
<Agent_bob> :)
<airstrikeivanov> user___: Garena is NOT compatible with Wine currently. Sorry.
<snarkster> hey bob can you help flaccid Im out of ideas
<Agent_bob> user__ nope.    i don't do windows.
<user__> i got it running on 0.9.59 but i can't see the log in button
<airstrikeivanov> Can someone help me check if my crontab stuff is done correctly?
<airstrikeivanov> I need a bit of one-on-one help with this one.
<flaccid> hey Agent_bob you got the dirty on sun java w/ firefox, ubuntu hardy?
<Agent_bob> snarkster what with.  i don't try to read what others are doing...
<snarkster> smoke break
<Agent_bob> flaccid nope  sorry.
<snarkster> Agent_bob he cant get firefox to play nice with jre
<Agent_bob> snarkster that leaves me out.
<xeugene> ubuntu 8.04 screen resolution problem
<user__> on their forums there's some guy who got it running - he installed VC++ framework (what is this? VC++ 2006, 2005 ? he didn't mention) + then installed iexplorer (wich on the wine forums is said to be impossible)
<xeugene> how to correct it
<airstrikeivanov> Can anyone help me verify my crontab stuff? I need to make sure I've got it right.
 * flaccid throws mozilla and sun out the window
 * Agent_bob passes flaccid a hot black coffee
<user__> how can dd write 730 mb when the iso has 690 mb ?
<Agent_bob> and offers to spike it with burban
<ce_maneezzz> a
<flaccid> thanks
<sauvin> Bourbon.
<co_maniez> alow all
<airstrikeivanov> Anyone any good with crontab?
<Agent_bob> user__  o.O
<Starnestommy> airstrikeivanov: what needs to be checked?
<sauvin> airstrikeivanov, there's not much to be good with. Whatcha got?
<Agent_bob> sauvin that'll rust your pipes
<airstrikeivanov> I just need to make sure I did it right
<airstrikeivanov> I am trying to set up multiple scheduled commands
<user__> oh but it works
<user__> it now sees my stick as xp.sp3
<user__> :D
<airstrikeivanov> One is ./hlstats.sh start, which runs every 30 minutes in case hlstats crashes
<hellues> hey
<airstrikeivanov> The other is hlstats-awards.pl, which needs to run once a day
<hellues> i am using ubuntu 8.04
<user__> i'll go back on winxp :((
<hellues> but ubuntu no sound hp compaq nx8220
<hellues> what can i do ?
<user__> can't get my games on ubuntu
<co_maniez> eaaaa
<hellues> are there any solution
 * Agent_bob passes user__ a warm beer 
<user__> because of garena program that doesn't have support :(
<user__> i have windows
<user__> all the firewalls and antivruses and stuff
<user__> i HATE
<Agent_bob> !virus | user__
<ubottu> user__: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<airstrikeivanov> Starnestommy: Did you read my posts?
<Starnestommy> airstrikeivanov: yes
<airstrikeivanov> Can I get a link to a pastebin to paste my current crontab -e?
<Starnestommy> airstrikeivanov: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<darkstar> hi guys. anyone experiencing OOffice not to start at all in HH?
<chazco> Hi.. i just tried to update a ubuntu install and got this error: "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic_2.6.24-19.33_i386.deb: short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./boot/System.map-2.6.24-19-generic')"... now none of the package managers will work. How do i fix this?
<music`freak> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<airstrikeivanov> starnestommy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20800/ my current crontab, is that right?
<music`freak> Need help with flash video guys
<snarkster> yah Im back
<music`freak> Flash videos are really slow on Ubuntu
<Agent_bob> chazco sudo dpkg -a --configure ;sudo apt-get clean ;sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<music`freak> & unable to seek forward :/
<user__> i'll go and see how it works
<Starnestommy> airstrikeivanov: the one for hlstats.sh might need to be changed
<user__> thanks again Agent_bob
<user__> i'll be back
<airstrikeivanov> starnestommy: To what?
<user__> most probably
<Agent_bob> chazco should be better than x-lax
<Agent_bob> user__ welcome
<chazco> Agent_bob - dpkg fails too
<airstrikeivanov> starnestommy: I've no idea what this means. It's just what the HLStats documentation recommended.
<Agent_bob> chazco sudo dpkg -a --configure   ???
<chazco> Yep, gives the same error
<darkstar> hi guys. anyone experiencing OOffice not to start at all in HH?
<Starnestommy> airstrikeivanov: 0 * * * * /hlds/hlstats/tools/hlstats.sh start
<chazco> Well... quite a few more errors, mostly due to dependencys on that broken package
<Starnestommy> airstrikeivanov: then add another line as 30 * * * * /hlds/hlstats/tools/hlstats.sh start
<Starnestommy> airstrikeivanov: if that script needs to run every 30 minutes
<Agent_bob> chazco  sudo rm ./boot/System.map-2.6.24-19-generic && sudo dpkg -a --configure   ???
<airstrikeivanov> starnestommy: Huh? Two lines?
<chazco> I think i may have been getting corrupted downloads... would explain why the ubuntu image i was trying to make has errors copying i think...
<dpiwowarski> hi
<airstrikeivanov> starnestommy: Can you pastebin what my crontab should be, for the hlstats-awards.pl to run every night at Midnight and the hlstats.sh to run every 30min?
<Agent_bob> chazco "try this whole line not just part of it"#   sudo dpkg -a --configure ;sudo apt-get clean ;sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<airstrikeivanov> I'm confused now. >_<
<hellues> thats my sound card
<hellues> 00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<hellues> i am using ubuntu 8.04
<darkstar> My OOffice DOES NOT start at all in HH?
<Agent_bob> chazco and don't worry about errors   just see if it runs the last command or not
<chazco> Agent_bob - It still fails with the dpkg part... trying to purge the last updates atm
<airstrikeivanov> hellues: Ouch, AC97. I'm on that one too. It usually needs a tweak. I haven't figured it out yet.
<hellues> and my laptop is hp compaq nx8200
<hellues> there is no sund what can i do i installed linux-restricted-modules
<gaten> airstrikeivanov:  0 0 * * * user hlstats-awards.pl
<Starnestommy> darkstar: run 'openoffice' in a terminal and see what happens
<Starnestommy> airstrikeivanov: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20802/
<hellues> airstrikeivanov,
<Agent_bob> chazco ok pastebin me the full error
<pratik1> how to install .bin file
<hellues> i have acer aspire 5720 g laptop and when i used ubuntu i installed linux-restricted-modules and i added option snd-hda-intel model=acer
<Starnestommy> pratik1: run the .bin file
<hellues> after this my sound card works
<Agent_bob> pratik1  bash  path/to/file.bin
<user__> i told you i'll be back
<Starnestommy> pratik1: there may be different instructions depending on what the file is for
<pratik1> nothing  is opening
<user__> it sees the usb stick on boot screen but then nothing happens
<hellues> but this is my friend laptop hp compaq nx8200 i dont know what i must add to /etc/modprobe.d/alsabase
<pratik1> i downloaded java wireless toolkit
<nullbyte> hi, anyone can help me with a printer?
<user__> is there a rawrite version for linux?
<chazco> Agent_bob - Its stopped giving it now... apt-get reports no upgrades (probably since i removed them)
<darkstar> Starnestommy: it freezes at the splash screen..
<skwashd> hi
<Starnestommy> darkstar: do you see any errors in the terminal?
<os2mac> I am confused. I am trying to change the emerald theme in Ubuntu. I have figured out how to download and install the new them just not how to change it.
<dpiwowarski> I`m using 8.04 32bit on my desktop. My computer restart itself few times per week. In /var/log/syslog is "Jun 17 07:47:03 mass-desktop syslogd 1.5.0#1ubuntu1: restart.
<dpiwowarski> Jun 17 07:47:03 mass-desktop anacron[5901]: Job `cron.daily' terminated
<Agent_bob> chazco no, probably sense you ran the full command   ;/
<InvalidEncoding> how can I fix this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5199814&postcount=36
<skwashd> i have managed to get my numeric keypad behaving like a mouse ... how do i stop it?
<nullbyte> please check those posts: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4925337&postcount=145 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5202303&postcount=149
<nullbyte> any solution for me?
<Agent_bob> i expected it to throw some errors but fix the problem chazco
<skwashd> its annoying the sh^W^Whell out of me
<gordonjcp> skwashd: accessibility preferences ;-)
<skwashd> gordonjcp: tried that
<gordonjcp> skwashd: and yes, it's extremely annoying
<chazco> Agent_bob - Synaptic shows that they're not installed
<darkstar> Starnestommy: it complains about some missing images in pixmap_path but nothing seriuos.... It does NOT load any document...
<Starnestommy> darkstar: pastebin the errors
<gordonjcp> skwashd: System->Prefs->Assistive Technologies->Keyboard
<skwashd> gordonjcp: found it ... needed to look under the right tab
<skwashd> thanks
<gordonjcp> skwashd: np
<skwashd> it isn't keyboard :P
<skwashd> well it is
<skwashd> under the mouse keys tab
<Agent_bob> chazco you can re run that full string as many times or as often as you want / need    it will normally fix your broke dpkg  "but not always"   and keep you updated too.
<skwashd> i had looked there twice today
<skwashd> anyway ... thanks
<pratik1> Agent_bob; it is showing no such directory found
<chazco> May have to try reinstalling... seems like quite a lot of stuff may be broken currently... i'm fairly sure its a download issue
<darkstar> Starnestommy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20805/
<os2mac> anyone?
<Agent_bob> pratik1 then you didn't specify the correct path i guess
<gaten> os2mac:  are you talking emerald themes with compiz? or is this a theme for gnome?
<Agent_bob> pratik1  bash  path/to/file.bin    <--- you have to inturpret the path/to... part to fit your needs.
<darkstar> Starnestommy: I am going crazy: This was a clena install and it never worked. So I thought I had some corrupted packages on my cd. I removed them all and installed from the repositories but still...
<Starnestommy> darkstar: does 'openoffice -minimized' work?
<os2mac> gaten: emerald themes for compiz
<darkstar> Starnestommy: let me go see...
<Wargasm> anyone here know how to change what path apache uses
<Wargasm> at default its in var/www
<user__> how do i check if the stick is bootable or not?
<darkstar> Starnestommy: the cmd line output is null... what shoud happen when launching it with -minimized?
<Wargasm> i wanna change it to something
<Starnestommy> Wargasm: change the DocumentRoot setting in /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<Wargasm> thanks
<Starnestommy> darkstar: does it load at all, or does it still do nothing?
<pratik1> agent bob:No suitable Java interpreter was detected
<poypoy> hi
<darkstar> Starnestommy: as I said the outputr from cmdline is null i can check ps -A if it's running or not BRB
<pratik1> Agent_bob:No suitable Java interpreter was detected
<nullbyte> any help for me?
<poypoy> how do i fined out whot my webcam is called its a usb cam im on 8.04 and it dont work
<darkstar> Starnestommy: 21458 pts/0    00:00:04 soffice.bin
<os2mac> gaten: ?
<ePax> !ask | nullbyte
<ubottu> nullbyte: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<snarkster> poypoy lsusb
<nullbyte> please check those posts: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4925337&postcount=145 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5202303&postcount=149
<pratik1> Starnestommy: No suitable Java interpreter was detected
<linny> this may sound like a really silly question but could someone tell me how to apply a theme for the login page ?
<snarkster> good night
<poypoy> thx it says its a microdia how wuld i go about geting drivers for my cam
<pratik1> what is the path for java interpreter
<pratik1> i have installed jre
<Starnestommy> pratik1: it should be /usr/bin/java
<ePax> linny: Its called GDM theme... you can download them att gnome-look.org then go to System - Administration - Login window
<ePax> There you can change login theme
<linny> thanks i have downloaded one
<linny> just wasnt sure where to apply it
<linny> :)
<linny> im a linux newb :)
<linny> is there any way to ajust the resoulutions of the login screen ?
<ePax> linny: System - Administration - Login window - Locale
<linny> it appears allways too large
<linny> thanks :)
<ePax> linny: I think that you have not installed your drivers properly.... Thats why your resolution on login is not as it should be.
<linny> i used envy to install the latest atidrivers i have a hd2600
<darkstar> Starnestommy: Can you suggest a workaround? I've already completely removed and reinstalled all OOffice packages but it keeps freezing.
<Agent_bob> [ 1 -lt "methoods of ddefuring a felion" ] && echo "you must be using linux"         any geek that gets that spends too much time looking at a console.
<Starnestommy> darkstar: I'm not sure.  I've never had that problem, although I've stuck with 7.10 instead of upgrading to 8.04
<ePax> darkstar: Have you removed openoffice with synaptic or?
<darkstar> Starnestommy: I am sure u've done the right thing.. Since my move to 8.04 I have discovered lots of problems.. Feisty was much more reliable.....
<darkstar> ePax: Yes and I have reinstalled from the repositories, 'coz I thought my install disk had corrupted packages. But it still didn't work...
<ePax> darkstar: What errors do you get?
<darkstar> ePax: it freezes at the Splash screen..
<ePax> darkstar: At splash screen? try to change your theme to default or remove openoffice-gtk
<darkstar> ePax: going to do it right now.. BRB
<nosa-j> the sound in my computer sounds muffled is ther a reason why this could be happening?
<ePax> darkstar: remove openoffice.org-gtk
<Agent_bob> nosa-j the ogain set too low   the pcm too low ?
<Agent_bob> nosa-j some cards support both igain and ogain   as well as an array of other adjustments
<nosa-j> Agent_bob: i havent changed any thing but how could i check on that im useing hardy byw
<darkstar> ePax: I am removing openoffice.org-gnome as well...
<nosa-j> Agent_bob: its worked fine before i donno just happed
<Agent_bob> nosa-j terminal   sudo alsamixer
<nosa-j> k sec
<nosa-j> ok
<nosa-j> waht am i looking for?
<nosa-j> pcm is real high Agent_bob
<dr-evil-666> www.6eckohunter12blogspot.com
<darkstar> ePax: I get an error message (in a window)  "Error Setting the Look and feel" and it won't start
<Agent_bob> output gain  pcm  pcm3d (two of those)  and possably others
<idefine> anyone have any luck getting the intel 4965agn wireless network adapter to work with ubuntu 8.04?
<Duesentrieb_> hi all. I have a problem with pm-utils: hibernation doesn't work. the log tells me "write error: No space left on device" -- so the problem seems obvious, but... i have 32 gig left on my root partiton. so where is it trying to write the hibernation file too? how do i configure which partition it uses for that?
<darkstar> ePax: do you think that is related to theme I am using?
<Duesentrieb_> do i need to do this as a kernel param? does it have to use a skap partition, or can it be a regular file somewhere?
<Duesentrieb_> my swap isn't large enough, i'm afraid :/
<quinn> maybe it related with your home?
<quinn> Duesentrieb_,
<Agent_bob> Duesentrieb_ swap has to hold all of ram. for sw/suppend to woek
<ActionParsnip> lo all
<Duesentrieb_> quinn: that would be very unlikely. because it has to work before any user is even logged in, right?
<ePax> darkstar: It can be the problem but it doesnt have to be... you can allways try
 * ePax off
<Agent_bob> ActionParsnip
<Duesentrieb_> Agent_bob: no way around that? hrm.... i'll have to shift partitons around... that sucks :(
<Agent_bob> Duesentrieb_ or pull some ram :)))
 * N3bunel saluta
<Duesentrieb_> Agent_bob: but once i got that, does it find the right partition automatically? or do i need to tell it?
<darkstar> ePax: I am literally going crazy with this.
<Duesentrieb_> Agent_bob: well, thanks for now. I'm happy at least suspend now works, thanks to the -19 kernel. though there's still a problem with the video mode when restoring to text mode (restoring to vt7 is fine)
<Agent_bob> Duesentrieb_ you can check the settings in /etc/mkinitramfs/*   iirc
<Duesentrieb_> /etc/initramfs-tools/ ?
<Wargasm> how do i edit text files which i dont have permission to?
<Wargasm> i tried navigating using nautilus
<Agent_bob> that's where the initramfs setting for where to check if it was swapped out      no mkinitramfs/
<Wargasm> didnt work
<Duesentrieb_> Agent_bob: that doesn't exist
<Agent_bob> Duesentrieb_   /etc/mkinitramfs/hooks/*  maybe  not sure.
<Starnestommy> Wargasm: sudo
<Duesentrieb_> /etc/initramfs-tools/hooks/ exists but is empty
<Wargasm> should i type sudo nautilus then?
<tomolds> Where else does ubuntu put KDE startup programs other than .~
<Duesentrieb_> Wargasm: you should sudo *whatevereditor*
<tomolds> ** ~/.kde/Autostart ??
<Agent_bob> Duesentrieb_ umm then they have moved it in 8.4 and i can't look it up for you.
<Wargasm> ok
<darkstar> ePax: reverted to the 'classic' Human theme but it still freezes right after splash... Maybe I can try logging as a different user and see if the problem exists as well...
<Duesentrieb_> Agent_bob: i'll figure it out. thanks so far.
<Agent_bob> Duesentrieb_ i think there is a file in /proc you can look at too.
<Agent_bob> give me a sec
<Agent_bob> err never mind.  it won't be on my system anyway.  i don't have suspend setup.
<Agent_bob> so i can't find it for you
<Agent_bob> Duesentrieb_ looks like i can't do much for you on that one.
<Agent_bob> !suspend
<ubottu> Factoid suspend not found
<Agent_bob> !hybernate
<ubottu> Factoid hybernate not found
<Agent_bob> oh well.
<Duesentrieb_> !hibernate
<ubottu> Factoid hibernate not found
<Duesentrieb_> bah :)
<Duesentrieb_> Agent_bob: i'll try to get a larger swap partition and hope it just works :)
<Duesentrieb_> because currently, it deos spend a minute to write stuff to disk, and then fails. so i guess it does know where to write it
<Agent_bob> Duesentrieb_ setup a larger swap  and then rebuild your initramfs
<Duesentrieb_> why do i need to rebuidl my ramfs (and how do i do that?)
<Agent_bob> so it will know where to look when it tries to "wakeup"
<Duesentrieb_> mkinitramfs?
<Agent_bob> update-initramfs
<Duesentrieb_> well, as i said, there's a kernel param for that. shouldn't that work?
<Duesentrieb_> hm, ok, thanks. will look into it
<Agent_bob> in grub ?  yeah   but i'd update it anyway
<nosa-j> Agent_bob:  that fixed my audio problem thanks keep up the good work
<Agent_bob> nosa-j can't have to do other things.  maybe you can take over for me :)
<nosa-j> Agent_bob: lol i voulf ytu
<nosa-j> ops lol
<nosa-j> i could try
<nosa-j> *
<nosa-j> :)
<FloodBot1> nosa-j: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nosa-j> oo sorry
<Agent_bob> you have a good start alredy nosa-j   you type just like me  :)
<nosa-j> umm well i barly know the basics
<Agent_bob> the typos i me :)
<nosa-j> mean?
<nosa-j> lol
<Agent_bob> yep
<nosa-j> i gota y
<nosa-j> aa
<Agent_bob> anyway i'm went.
<nosa-j> im bad about it
<nosa-j> ok c yaz
<darkstar> ePax: Logged in as a different user and Openoffice works.....  Shall I just delete my /.openoffice-org2 directory to re-initialize it...?
<Agent_bob> gooday fellas.
<nosa-j> good day enjoy you tea
<nosa-j> :)
<NewBeginer> hello
<NewBeginer> i'm about to install ubuntu inside my laptop
<chell> hello
<chell> cool
<NewBeginer> i don know wheather is suite for my laptop
<NewBeginer> i worry if no driver
<NewBeginer> tht can support later i  install it
<chell> NewBeginer: you can try the live c
<chell> d
<chell> see what works
<quinn> use liveCD
<InvalidEncoding> how can I fix this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5199814&postcount=36 ?
<NewBeginer> live cd?
<chell> yes
<NewBeginer> does the one i download it from the internet?
<quinn> insert liveCD , enter system
<darkstar> Starnestommy: I have removed all openoffice-org2 configuration files from my home directory and it now works :)
 * InvalidEncoding sighs
<InvalidEncoding> damn this, I'll just reformat
<bazhang> NewBeginer, download the iso, md5 that file, then burn it to disk
<bazhang> !md5 | NewBeginer
<NewBeginer> yes
<ubottu> NewBeginer: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<darkstar> Thanks guys for the assistance ;)
<quinn> NewBeginer, you'd better burn a disk
<empty> I just updated my ubuntu and it is really slow and my Cedega won't lod
<NewBeginer> i download the file from here-> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<NewBeginer> it's a iso file
<empty> *load
<chell> NewBeginer: an ISO file is an image of the CD
<bazhang> NewBeginer, right; now you need to check the md5sum against the iso
<empty> trackerd was taking like 50%-70% CPU and its still uber slow after i killed it
<empty> ive tried loading an older kernel, same shit
<empty> anyone know whats going on?
<bazhang> NewBeginer, see the link above from ubottu
<tayfun> hello room
<bazhang> empty, no cursing
<incorrect> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<tayfun> is there a radio player what i can install for linux ubuntu ?
<NewBeginer> sory.. wat is md5sum
<bazhang> empty, open terminal and type top
<bazhang> !md5 > NewBeginer read the pm from ubottu
<NewBeginer> u mean ubottu.com?
<tayfun> is there a radio player what i can install for linux ubuntu ?
<zaggynl> !mediaplayer
<ubottu> Factoid mediaplayer not found
<zaggynl> fail
<bazhang> NewBeginer, no look for the pm (private message)
<zaggynl> there are a bunch tayfun, just take a look in Synaptic or Add/Remove programs
<tayfun> thanks zaaggyln
<bazhang> !players | tayfun
<ubottu> tayfun: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<quinn> NewBeginer, md5sum is a software to check md5
<NewBeginer> oic
<me> hi
<me> anyone know a software that can burn .iso files to usb stick?
<bazhang> me cfdisk
<me> how do i install it?
<nanothief> me: dd might work
<bazhang> me better to do it via the wiki way
<bazhang> !usb | me
<ubottu> me: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<me> not to write a ubuntu iso to usb stick
<me> i want to write a winxp iso to a usb stick
<NET||abuse> hey guys, doing a basic apache setup for my virtual hardy instance, want to just do a little php and some python dev on the local machine before uploading, so i have apache, mod_php, python (wsgi) installed , but i want to configure the mod_userdir under apache,
<NewBeginer> http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/MD5SUMS <---it's this you ppl mention?
<me> so how do i get cfdisk?
<nanothief> me: for what purpose? so you can boot windows from your usb stick?
<bazhang> NewBeginer, yes
<me> i want to make my usb stick like a bootable winxp cd
<bazhang> me also see www.pendrivelinux.com
<NewBeginer> i click it..nothing happen
<linxuz3r> hello
<bazhang> NewBeginer, did you read the link I gave you even?
<orphean> NET||abuse: well install it first. important first step :).  Then a2enmod userdir.  After that you can do any further configuration in its conf file in /etc/apache2/conf.d
<NewBeginer> it's cum out this 7d0ac92c56361949d099dd9337c975e7 *ubuntu-8.04-alternate-amd64.iso
<bazhang> !md5 | NewBeginer read it this time
<ubottu> NewBeginer read it this time: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bazhang> NewBeginer, if you read the links then you will know what to do with that.
<Analkrut> Can someone tell me how to fix the errormessage when booting "ide: failed upcode was: unknown"???
<NewBeginer> Just download the two files from any of the mirrors. Store them in the same director
<linxuz3r> hey bazhang thanks for the tip
<NewBeginer> i don get it.
<Analkrut> I have been trying to install ubuntu for 2 days now...
<empty> I just did update to new kernel version and everything is awfully slow, some applications take forever to start, Cedega won't start.. initially trackerd was taking up 50-70% CPU, but same shit after i killed it. I tried older kernel version, but same thing :( - anyone can help me with this?
<linxuz3r> bazhang: dude did you try the usb install yet?
<bazhang> linxuz3r, sure :)
<bazhang> NewBeginer, what are you using to burn it; on windows with nero or other
<bazhang> linxuz3r, on an eeepc :)
<linxuz3r> i wonder if it would work on other system like school system so that i dont have to buy a laptop
<NewBeginer> i will use nero to burn it
<linxuz3r> eeepc?
<linxuz3r> asus eeepc
<bazhang> linxuz3r, get the live persistent for that
<Daniel1> Hi, i'm italian so my english is bad. :-p anyone know how to overclock my cpu whit xubuntu?
<linxuz3r> but you got to tell the bios to boot usb drive yes?
<NewBeginer> after i finish download do i can straight away burn into blank cd using nero?
<bazhang> NewBeginer, burn as image and not as data
<bazhang> linxuz3r, yes that is right :)
<NewBeginer> okay
<NewBeginer> i check wheather it finish burn or not
<bazhang> NewBeginer, once that is done, (and burn very slow speed) then do the integrity check from within the livecd to look for burn errors
<bullgard4> What program will play a file 'beep_1.au'? http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/312141/
<NewBeginer> normally how many speed?
<NewBeginer> 24X?
<u007> hi , is it possible to compile a source via make which make it static as 1 huge binary?
<bazhang> NewBeginer, lowest possible
<NewBeginer> oic
<NewBeginer> integrity check <-- wat does it means?
<orphean> u007: you'd have to modify the make file so it statically compiles all libraries if it is not already set up to do so.  there is no quick way.
<Darkside> hai, i was wondering if it was possible to use the intrepid alpha 1 kernel with hardy? the Hardy kernel doesn't work with my laptop (ACPI issues)
<bazhang> NewBeginer, you will see if you have problems; focus now on just getting a good burn of that iso and booting from the livecd
<u007> orphean, mm.. that would be tough :(
<u007> orphean, do you have any reference i can read on this?
<bazhang> Darkside, that is in #ubuntu+1
<NewBeginer> ok
<swamych> how to download a new login screen
<antsa> My emesene wont start it gives an error like this when i login "Error during login, please retry (server error) what do i do wrong?
<EvolElm0> hey guys.. other than sourceforce.. wheres a good place to search for 'help wanted' open source projects?
<Daniel1> there is a way to start flightgear(the open source flight simulator) with the options panel? because i'd like to change aircraft...
<orphean> u007: agreed :)  Well if you have no experience with this sort of thing you have a huge uphill climb. just a fair warning.  If there is a file named configure in the programs directory search for the autoconf documentation.  If there's not, search for the GNU make docs
<orphean> u007: both are on gnu's site
<bazhang> EvolElm0, that is outside of the scope of this support channel; how about asking in #ubuntu-offtopic
<EvolElm0> kk thx bazhang
<linxuz3r> try irc.freenode.net
<u007> orphean, ugh.. okay...
<NisseHult> Anyone who knows what to do about "ide: failed upcode was: unknown"
<NisseHult> ??
<swamych> where can i download a new login screen
<NewBeginer> i download from ubuntu is ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386
<NewBeginer> iso
<Starnestommy> NisseHult: there's probably something wrong with your ide drives or your bios settings
<NewBeginer> now i use nero image to burn it into blank cd-right now
<orphean> swamych: gnome-look.org  You want to look at the GDM themes.
<NisseHult> Starnestommy Any idea of how I can fix it?
<bazhang> NewBeginer, then set in bios to boot from cd as you restart computer with cd in drive tray
<linxuz3r> swamych: try gdm themes in synaptic
<NewBeginer> can i use power iso to burn the ubuntu iso image into blank cd?
<Starnestommy> NisseHult: check your BIOS, your IDE cables, and your drives' jumpers
<orphean> NewBeginer: if it can burn an ISO to the blank cd, it should be ok.
<klikz> anyone knows with dpkg --configure -a does
<NewBeginer> ok
<NewBeginer> now i need to set the speed of burn
<klikz> it looks like it updates all out dated pkgs for ubuntu
<NewBeginer> which speed i need to choose
<NewBeginer> 4x or 8 x?
<Starnestommy> klikz: it configures all unpacked but unconfigured packages
<NisseHult> Starnestommy: Okay I'll have a look at that, does boot sequence any differense because thats the only setting in BIOS that i have changed, everything else i default...
<Starnestommy> NisseHult: that might not have an effect
<klikz> also curious to find out if anyone has ran drupal on ubuntu
<mg> Hey People! Is it possible to set up the Gnome Terminal in a way, that when I open a new Tab, bash is in the same folder as the bash in the other tab?
<bullgard4> maltedik: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/312141/
<orphean> NewBeginer: do you know how fast your cd burner is?  If you don't , choose 4x (it will take longer)
<NewBeginer> i dunno
<bullgard4> What program will play a file 'beep_1.au'? http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/312141/
<Starnestommy> klikz: I have, but I used a copy from drupal's site, not one from the package manager
<BobDingley> If anybody can point me in the right direction, for my Login Screen, it is only showing a portion of it, i can only see Ubunt with the u cut off at the end, and the bottom of the screen is just below the section to type in username/password, can anybody tell me how to fix this?
<linxuz3r> try
<NewBeginer> maybe as you said just put 4x. it's tht okay?
<linxuz3r> mg: open terminal here
<bazhang> NewBeginer, that is fine
<NisseHult> Starnestommy: The computer is a laptop that noone has ever touched so I can't see how it could be any problem with the cables or jumpers
<NewBeginer> all right. thanks
<NewBeginer> bazhang will you be around everyday?
<bazhang> NewBeginer, sadly yes :)
<NewBeginer> then good
<NewBeginer> i can look forward help from u
<bazhang> I have no life.
<borbit> sadly yes LOL
<orphean> BobDingley: can you login?  do things display properly if so?
<NewBeginer> i really beginer of ubuntu
<NewBeginer> i wish everyone here can help me out
<adityag> i want to change a partition of FAT type to NTFS type, pls help
<HET2_> I am having a problem with my surround sound, speaker-test plays all 4 speakers but I cannot make xmms play with all 4 speakers
<mg> linxuz3r: what do you mean?
<BobDingley> i can log in fine, i just wanted to try and fix up the actual login screem, also for some reason i cant move my windows at the moment once im logged in, i dont have the bar across the top
<NewBeginer> okay i burning the files right now
<NewBeginer> it's a 4x speed
<bazhang> adityag, any reason not to do this in windows?
<Blissex> BobDingley: likley your virtual screen is larger than your real screen, so move the mouse around against the screen edges.
<orphean> BobDingley: That means the window manager isn't running.  That's... odd.
<adityag> bazhang: i dont have windows intalled
<me> anyone know a software that can burn .iso files to usb stick?
<bazhang> adityag, gparted may be able to do that
<me> i want to make my usb stick like a bootable winxp cd
<bazhang> !info gparted | adityag
<Blissex> BobDingley: if that does not woork, <orphean> guess is likely right.
<ubottu> adityag: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.5-1ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 339 kB, installed size 2100 kB
<klikz> are you runnning vbox
<BobDingley> so is it have my screen resolution too high for the actual monitor im using?
<adityag> thank you people
<bazhang> me windows? why ask in #ubuntu--windows has a support channel you know
<bazhang> !windows | me
<ubottu> me: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<me> i'm searching for a ubuntu program to do this
<NewBeginer> i got windows install on my laptop. does it got any problem if i install ubuntu. so i can dual boot?
<klikz> anyone run drupal on ubuntu
<me> NewBeginer no
<BobDingley> how do i get the window manager running properly?
<bazhang> !dualboot | NewBeginer read this
<ubottu> NewBeginer read this: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<adityag> koool
<empty> I just did update to new kernel version and everything is awfully slow, some applications take forever to start, Cedega won't start.. initially trackerd was taking up 50-70% CPU, but same shit after i killed it. I tried older kernel version, but same thing :( - anyone can help me with this?
<adityag> i installed gparted. how do i open it ?
<bazhang> adityag, is this for the internal drive or an external one
<bazhang> empty, again no cursing (second warning)
<orphean> me: there is no program to do that. but you don't need one.  Just format the stick to whatever filesystem you want, then mount the iso file that contains an installer, point it to the stick and go.
<GibbaTheHutt> empty, check logs see if anything happening
<empty> bazhang: sorry im getting nasty IRC lag, didnt see the first warning
<orphean> me: If you are trying to install windowsxp onto from inside ubuntu you will need to try to use wine or something to run the setup.exe program on the iso.
<adityag> bazhang: i have two HDDs, i want to convert one of the partition(FAT) in secondary HDD to NTFS
<empty> GibbaTheHutt: which logs do you think in particular?
<neko_> hi people i have a question not really ubuntu related, but probably easy (i am ashame to not know this).
<bazhang> adityag, you need to make the drive or partition is unmounted, you know? you might also consider a gparted livecd for this (or the like)
<GibbaTheHutt> var/log/messages
<neko_> what is the FTP command for output the freespace ?
<GibbaTheHutt> as first look
<adityag> bazhang: i dint get you, i unmounted that partition, what next do i do ?
<Da_Putzler> hi folks
<NewBeginer8> my laptop have 2 partitions
<abuyazan> is there an option of dig command to display all records for X domain,
<Da_Putzler> Q.)  gnome-system-monitor says I am using only 180mb memory (768mb total)...  top reports I only have 40mb left, as does Watsup...  is their a way to find out exactly how much memory I'm using
<NewBeginer8> i plan to install ubuntu with windows xp together
<NewBeginer8> at c drive
<abuyazan> or another command
<BobDingley> how do i get the window manager running properly?
<me> how do i format a pendrive?
<linxuz3r> bazhang: what is the best way to install ubuntu on a usb drive?
<adityag> bazhang: you there ?
<Da_Putzler> me: install gparted and that will let you format usb dvices
<linxuz3r> me: fdisk
<Da_Putzler> linux: goto www.softpedia.com and click on the big blue LINUX at the top, there's a guide on that page
<linxuz3r> me: fdisk /dev/sd(pendrive)
<me> thanks
<franco> hello to all
<adityag> anybody help pls, i have two HDDs, i want to convert one of the partition(FAT) in secondary HDD to NTFS
<Da_Putzler> ﻿Q.)  gnome-system-monitor says I'm using 180mb memory (768mb total)...  top and watsup say I only have 40mb left...  is their a way to find out exactly how much memory I'm using ???
<adityag> i installed gparted, what to do next ?
<selocol> can someone tell me why torrents with transmission are usually a third of the speeds i would get with utorrent? how do i forward ports?
<Da_Putzler> adit: select your drive from the pull down list in the top right corner, find the partition you want to convert and right-click - format to
<Da_Putzler> selcol: goto www.getdeb.net and download/install Deluge... it's a lot better at downloading torrents... and looks/feels just like uTorrent
<orphean> Da_Putzler: What does free -m report?
<chell> does anyone here use banshee?
<HomesickA> are working with office 2007 documents possible on ubuntu yet?
<selocol> Da_Putzler: i tried deluge before and the speed is still slow
<BobDingley> ok, i think my computer is stuffed, i have had Compiz running on my computer fine for the last 4 weeks at least, now it just isnt working, think it may be affecting my window manager, how do i re-install it to the default settings?
<adityag> Da_Putzler:  how do i open gparted, there is no option for gparted in system,applications
<Da_Putzler> 757 total, 709 used, 48 free ???  wtf ???
<ger> Hi all srry wife using cleaner ... dog tryin to kill it
<Da_Putzler> adit: gparted comes under system -> admin - partition editor
<Da_Putzler> selocol: did you run the speed wizard to configure deluge ? it really helps
<selocol> Da_Putzler: ok ill give that a try thanks
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=821435 adityag
<Da_Putzler> orphean: why does it differ so much from the system monitor results ?
<empty> GibbaTheHut: nothing unusual, i checked most of the logs.. dmesg, debug, syslog, acpid, etc.. T_T
<orphean> Da_Putzler: I believe that gnome-system-monitor doesn't deal with cached memory.  whereas the rest of them see that the memory is cached and report the 'correct' amount free.
<bazhang> Da_Putzler, deluge is in repos please let selocol know that
<bazhang> !find deluge
<ubottu> Found: deluge-torrent, deluge-torrent-common
<orphean> but don't take my word on it. :)
<selocol> bazhang: yeah i was planning on doing that thanks
<Da_Putzler> old version of deluge is in repos, brand new version is at www.getdeb.net
<bazhang> !info deluge-torrent
<ubottu> deluge-torrent (source: deluge-torrent): A Bittorrent client written in Python/PyGTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.8.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2329 kB, installed size 6572 kB
<NewBeginer8> does installing ubuntu without driver on for laptop?
<bazhang> Da_Putzler, nonetheless not good advice
<Da_Putzler> thx orphean
<empty> The strangest thing is that my Cedega refuses to start T_T
<Da_Putzler> why would ubuntu use/cache so much memory to begin with ?
<Da_Putzler> I tought it only needed 192mb to run
<bazhang> NewBeginer8, which drivers
<orphean> Da_Putzler: it just keeps it around in case it needs to be used again.  if something needs it it gets freed
<orphean> Da_Putzler: sort of like a non-crappy version of superfetch in vista
<bazhang> NewBeginer8, best to boot from livecd (with ethernet if possible) then troubleshoot from there
<Da_Putzler> right...  I just dont like things hogging memory if it's not required... but so long as it gets free'd, it's kewl
<zetheroo> in trying to perform the latest update, which has the new -19 kernel in there, I am getting errors saying certain files are not able to be fetched.... what gives?
<Da_Putzler> zeth: try going into synaptic package manager and marking all updated, then apply
<NewBeginer2> i'm having bad connection here right now
<bazhang> NewBeginer2, you on livecd now?
<zetheroo> ﻿Da_Putzler: I'll try that..
<NewBeginer2> not yet.
<NewBeginer2> finish burning
<NewBeginer2> i'm still  8 office
<NewBeginer2> my laptop is at home
<Da_Putzler> anyone using openbox here ?
<NewBeginer2> so going to ask properly before i install ubuntu
<bazhang> NewBeginer2, best to try livecd before you install
<orphean> Da_Putzler: If it really bothers you, you can change how the kernel deals with it by editing /prov/sys/vm/swappiness  0 means as much in memory as possible, 100 means swap out programs that aren't running. And anything in between is a percentage of the two.
<orphean> Da_Putzler: */proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<NewBeginer2> live cd?
<kevinmonk> Hi. Anybody here know about creating identical servers for load balancing
<kevinmonk> ?
<NewBeginer2> the one i download just now?
<NewBeginer2> n i burn it?
<Da_Putzler> orphean:  what do you have it set to ?
<bazhang> NewBeginer2, yes the cd you are burning now is a live cd, that allows you to run before you install
<orphean> Da_Putzler: no idea, whatever the default hardy one is ;) let me check
<NewBeginer2> oic
<NewBeginer2> okay
<orphean> Da_Putzler: 60
<Da_Putzler> i always thought swappiness dealt with how the virtual memory was accessed.... lol
<ubuntu_> hai
<NewBeginer2> but then, boot with live cd...what step do i need to do?
<kevinmonk> I have a CMS with a db on one server but I need the content from the CMS to be identical accross all my webservers. The actual load balancing isn't an issue but there is very little info about how to maintain identical servers
<ubuntu_> i was install ubuntu on my comp
<orphean> Da_Putzler: well it is sorta
<kevinmonk> anybody have any advice or guidance?
<ubuntu_> but i have problem
<bazhang> NewBeginer2, when you start up (with the cd in) then go to bios and set to boot from cd first
<skurakai> hi. how can i uninstall previous version of kernel?
<NewBeginer2> ok
<ubuntu_> i look up http://tv.indowebster.com/
<NewBeginer2> i write down
<ubuntu_> but not suuport movie
<ubuntu_> how ???
<ubuntu_> at movie player not support
<Da_Putzler> skurakai: go into synaptic package manager and search for "linux-" it will list all of the kernels, so you can remove the old -16 and -18... but make sure -19 is installed ok 1st
<ubuntu_> any one help me ???
<ubuntu_> please
<NewBeginer2> ok. wat next
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu_ Please form complete question on one line.  Your partial sentences on multiple lines are too hard to follow
<Da_Putzler> ubuntu_ I think you might need the wmv plugin... you need to enable medibuntu repo's and install w32codecs
<Da_Putzler> go here to enable medibuntu repos: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=713009
<amews_aj> How can I make someone half-op from pidgin internet messenger on IRC ?
<amews_aj>  /hop is not a command
<ubuntu_> how to install that ?
<ubuntu_> where's the link
<bazhang> ubuntu_, the win32codecs do not support it either
<Da_Putzler> ubuntu_: click on the link I just posted, follow the instructions to enable medibuntu repo's... then go into synaptic package manager, search for w32codecs and install
<ingw3> how to mount nfs partition with user uid?
<skurakai> Da_Putzler: you mean "linux-headers" ?
<Jack_Sparrow> amews_aj http://freenode.net/
<amews_aj> ???
<tyler`> hello, i have *much* experience using linux distributions so i prefer no speech on how you shouldnt be logging in as root, or be su'd etc to root *period*, i am positively sure i am trying to do what im doing, this server is only accessible from the internal network, i dont use ubuntu at all and im a bit confused ...
<linxuz3r> bazhang: what if the mobo bios does not have option to boot into usb?
<tyler`> ... why cant i login as root, lol?
<robot_> wa
<ubuntu_> i am not understang
<ubuntu_> i am not understand
<robot_> 阿 哦
<tyler`> and yes PermitRootLogin is enabled in sshd_config
<bazhang> linxuz3r, then you can try unetbootin
<andash> tyler`: sudo passwd
<ubuntu_> please tell me what must i do
<ubuntu_> ???
<amews_aj> Jack_Sparrow: ??
<Da_Putzler> skurakai: basically the image files and headers ending in -16 and -19 are the old ones, the one's ending in -19 are the new ones
<tyler`> oh,
<Flannel> tyler`: Because the root account is locked.  Use sudo instead.
<bazhang> ubuntu_, does not work here; you can try though
<ubuntu_> ???
<tyler`> Flannel: thats what im trying to get out of doing
<linxuz3r> bazhang: what is unetbootin?
<Flannel> tyler`: May I ask why?
<bazhang> !cn | robot
<ubottu> robot: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<erlinger> h!
<Da_Putzler> ubuntu_: click this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=713009 and follow the instructions
<tyler`> andash: because i find it easier to su to root, and its not exactly a security hole because like i said its only accessible from the internal network
<NewBeginer2> if i boot use from live cd. what should i need to do and make sure tht my laptop suite for ubuntu
<bazhang> linxuz3r, it is a way to install from within another os (linux or windows)
<linxuz3r> no no
<linxuz3r> lets say ive installed ubuntu usb via live cd
<andash> tyler`: well try what i said, if i remeber correctly it isnt locked, just no password set. might have changed though..
<tyler`> k
<Da_Putzler> cya folks
<bazhang> NewBeginer2, you need to see if the wireless works for one, also check what video card you have
<amews_aj> How can I make someone half-op from pidgin internet messenger on IRC ?
<amews_aj>  /hop is not a command
<Flannel> tyler`: The benefits of sudo are more than just 'security'.  Per user/per progrma access control, etc.  But yeah, if you *really* are dead set on using root, set a root password as has already been told.
<bazhang> amews_aj, what irc channel
<tyler`> yup
<tyler`> looks like that worked
<Flannel> andash: it is locked.  Not just no password.
<tyler`> (see i didnt do this install)
<Jack_Sparrow> amews_aj How is that a ubuntu support question?
<linxuz3r> bazhang:  how can i boot ubuntu usb if the bios in my mobo does not have boot to usb option? or f8 to select boot
<tyler`> hence why i didnt know if a password was set etc
<tyler`> didnt even think to try :)
<FloodBot1> tyler`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amews_aj> Jack_Sparrow: Just an ubuntu application, standard, so people might know here
<tyler`> but yeah, im quite sure i want to su to root
<amews_aj> bazhang: My own on wyldryde
<tyler`> thanks! :)
<bazhang> linxuz3r, if it does not allow it then no way I know of
<andash> Flannel: looks like it wasnt locked
<adityag> is there a way to install ubuntu on pen drive ?
<bazhang> amews_aj, not an ubuntu support question though really
<Flannel> andash: It *is* locked by default
<bazhang> !usb | adityag see here
<ubottu> adityag see here: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<NewBeginer2> does intel proset wireless ok for ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> amews_aj The link I gave has info you need on irc/freenode commands
<Flannel> tyler`: You know about sudo -i, right?
<andash> Flannel: but he just set the password, and it works?
<amews_aj> bazhang: I know, but there is a good chance that people in here know
<bazhang> amews_aj, and Jack gave you a link
<Jack_Sparrow> adityag pendrivelinux.com
<adityag> i want to install and boot from a pen drive
<bazhang> amews_aj, so go there and read it
<Flannel> andash: 'locked' means you can't use the account.  By setting a password, you unlock it.
<andash> Flannel: oh, haha.
<tyler`> Flannel: yes :P
<tyler`> im quite sure i want to do this :)
<amews_aj> bazhang: that is for the freenode, I better read on wyldryde
<bazhang> !freenode | amews_aj
<ubottu> amews_aj: freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<warhell> how do u spell dayaria?
<andash> diarreha? :P
<bazhang> warhell, please chat elsewhere
<warhell> oh thanks
<warhell> I couldn't figure it out :P
<andash> warhell: no diarrhea i think, my mistake
<NewBeginer2> does intel proset wireless suite for ubuntu?
<bazhang> NewBeginer2, yes
<quinn> NewBeginer2, you can try
<NewBeginer2> if not mistake
<NewBeginer2> my video card also intel
<jtravnick> is there any home design software for linux?
<NewBeginer2> my processors is centrino duo...
<bazhang> !equivalents | jtravnick you can look here
<ubottu> jtravnick you can look here: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<NewBeginer2> hope ubuntu can suite me
<bazhang> NewBeginer2, dont use enter key so much
<NewBeginer2> sory
<NewBeginer2> any picture tht can show how was boot if from live cd. because i worry i make mistake later on
<jtravnick> bazhang, have looked there havnt found anything that will work for me thanks though
<quinn> NewBeginer2, use a liveCD wont hurt your lap
<adityag> what is the difference between ubuntu desktop edition and server edition ??
<kibibyte> i dont know im just clening here
<NewBeginer2> so during boot into live cd it's there any confusing command tht i need to type one or it will provide friendly menu?
<quinn> NewBeginer2, you can find tutor on ubuntu home page.
<zaggynl> adityag: server edition has lots of server relevant options during install
<chell> NewBeginer2: it'll be a friendly menu
<chell> NewBeginer2: don't panic - you can't harm your system by using the live cd
<chell> NewBeginer2: just stay positive - things will likely work out and if not, well we're still here ;-)
<markvandenborre> I have a machine here that has difficulties running the live cd because of compiz
<panthro> so anyone running the server verision in a real production environment?
<Jack_Sparrow> NewBeginer2 We nave channels in your native language that are often helpful.. But your english is quite good
<markvandenborre> is there a way to start the live cd without compiz?
<panthro> and how is the support from ubuntu if you need it
<markvandenborre> some kind of boot option?
<NisseHult> Damn shit, now it comes up some damn thing that wants me to write something after "(initramfs)" when I boot, what the hell am I gonna writer there?!?!?!
<markvandenborre> or another workaround for installing from the live cd?
<NewBeginer2> all right, thanks for your ppl help. i will try to boot use live cd first...you people are very good. i start like ubuntu since vista a lot of dissapointed on me.
<markvandenborre> I could probably use the alternate cd, but I'd rather not...
<Jack_Sparrow> markvandenborre What makes you think it is the effects causing the issue
<adityag> zaggynl: like postgresql ?
<zaggynl> I don't know the details adityag :(
<markvandenborre> Jack_Sparrow, I get the panel, but a black screen in the middel
<markvandenborre> middle
<adityag> zaggynl: okkk
<zaggynl> adityag: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/
<adityag> zaggynl: can i install those packages after i install ubuntu desktop version?
<Jack_Sparrow> markvandenborre To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<markvandenborre> Jack_Sparrow, I know I might switch to vt1
<zaggynl> err https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/
<zaggynl> adityag: ofcourse
<bazhang> NisseHult, no cursing
<markvandenborre> Jack_Sparrow, I've fiddled with hardware problems before, but that's nothing to do with the graphics problem, right, acpi is power management and stuff
<adityag> zaggynl: and vise-versa ?
<markvandenborre> and quiet and splash are just about verbosity
<zaggynl> adityag: also (:
<NisseHult> Sorry...
<Jack_Sparrow> markvandenborre correct
<zaggynl> as far as I know, it's a difference in installation options, but I wouldn't know exactly the differences
<zaggynl> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<tofaffy> and I'm back! :D
<zaggynl> ah, kernel as well
<NewBeginer2> thanks for you people today...milion thanks. i think i need to go right now. hehehe, i can't wait to see ubuntu.
<chell> NewBeginer2: no problem hope to see you soon
<Jack_Sparrow> markvandenborre turning off quiet can let you see an error during the boot process that might be causing the issue....  What hardware are we talking about
<NewBeginer2> bye. best regards from me as a very very beginer.
<NisseHult> OMG now it's telling me to Safely Remove my harddrive!!!!
<Zaiden> Is there a channel here for vmware or only virtualbox?
<shenlong> How can I disable the menu while i click ALT+Right click mouse in a window ( i tried the keystroke) but i foudn nothing thx
<Jack_Sparrow> Zaiden yes they have channels..... vbox   for example
<jrib> Zaiden: #vbox for virtualbox, #vmware for vmware
<adityag> zaggynl: it doesnt offer GUI like ubuntu desktop edition??? i need to install server specific applications after i install desktop application
<adityag> zaggynl: so its better to install server edition only for me!!
<Flannel> adityag: Then just use the regular install CD, and then put server stuff on later
<shenlong> How can I disable the menu while i click ALT+Right click mouse in a window ( i tried the keystroke) but i foudn nothing thx
<zaggynl> adityag: for a server, running a gui isn't very resource friendly/secure
<adityag> zaggynl: understand that,but it will take a lot of time to install those server specific applications after installing desktop edition
<Jack_Sparrow> shenlong Please hold down the repeats, we see the question.. And what application are you running that you need to alt-rt click
<Flannel> adityag: Which servers are you going to put on?
<adityag> so i am asking about server edition, it takes a couple of days to install those applications on desktop edition
<adityag> its just a test server,
<Flannel> adityag: Right, but what programs?
<adityag> postgresql, mysql,php,java,apache
<zaggynl> I doubt it'd take that more time
<zaggynl> just an apt-get and configuring
<Flannel> adityag: That won't take hardly any time at all, yeah.
<bazhang> !lamp | adityag
<ubottu> adityag: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jrib> adityag: you can install lamp with tasksel, it will take you less than a couple of minutes
<adityag> you all are professional, i am not
<Flannel> adityag: no, it's because Ubuntu makes it easy. Check out that page for specific instructions as well.
<adityag> LAMP doesnot have postgresql
<S_K> I have a quick (n00b) RAID question: I want to know if it is possible to install RAID 1 on an existing server without reinstalling 8.04LTS ? I just need to be pointed in the right direction, been googling for hours and reading through docs.
<jrib> adityag: that's just another package to install
<adityag> okk
<jrib> adityag: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostgreSQL
<tatt_> S_K      use LVM
<NisseHult> Isn't it just great, now it's suddenly a memory problem á la "cs: memory probe 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff"!!
<Pord> Hi there. recently put kde4 onto my hardy install.... now when i click logout it just hangs on a black screen when the x server trys to start up again.... any1 know how i can fix this?
<S_K> thanks tatt_ I'll look into it :)
<adityag> see you all later on after installing 8.04
<Jack_Sparrow> NisseHult What are you trying to do.. You dont seem to be asking any real questions.. just a string of comments
<chell> stupid question: which file should I use to add something to my $PATH
<NisseHult> I am trying to boot Ubuntu 8.04 for the first time, but all the time new errors comes up, so to form an actual question: What can I do to solve the memory probe 0xa0000000-0xa0fffffff?
<bazhang> md5 the iso NisseHult then do the integrity check on the cd
<bazhang> !md5 | NisseHult
<ubottu> NisseHult: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Jack_Sparrow> chell I dont know for sure but ..  Something like: export PATH=$PATH:~/bin ...
<chell> yeah I think it's .profile
<NisseHult> Im not installing from a cd, im installing it dual with XP
<NisseHult> but ill md5 the ISO
<bazhang> NisseHult, this is wubi then?
<Jack_Sparrow> NisseHult after you verify the cd.. To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<NisseHult> No I don't think so, I just downloaded the ISO file and mounted it with daemon
<Pord> Hi there. recently put kde4 onto my hardy install.... now when i click logout it just hangs on a black screen when the x server trys to start up again.... any1 know how i can fix this?
<NisseHult> after I burned two copies which both failed...
<Jack_Sparrow> !isoburn
<ubottu> Factoid isoburn not found
<bazhang> Pord, you might try asking in #kubuntu-kde4
<Jack_Sparrow> !burniso
<ubottu> To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<SoulSe> Are there any good docs or guides for installing LVM on already-installed systems?
<bazhang> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<SoulSe> :)
<guysoft42> hello all, i seem to have a bug here regarding gdmstartup , it wont save any changes
<killux> hey, it takes about a minute for me to login to my desktop in gusty. I think this is because of the lo interface misconfigured. Does anyone know how I can configure it correctly?
<guysoft42> what to do?
<Zaiden> How can I tell what Kernal version mine is?
<bazhang> !bugs | guysoft42
<ubottu> guysoft42: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<bazhang> Zaiden, uname -r
<Win2Ubuntu> hi all
<Win2Ubuntu> does anyone use Compiz Fusion
<bazhang> Win2Ubuntu, what is your question
<Win2Ubuntu> just cant seem to find the aquarium plugin lol
<Win2Ubuntu> i know its a silly question, but its been bugging me
<guysoft42> ubottu, right away
<ubottu> Factoid right away not found
<hellfire> cześć
<tatt_> killux: check all shares actually exist, my gutsy was hanging while looking for an old shared samba folder which no longer existed
<bazhang> #compiz can help Win2Ubuntu
<bazhang> !cz | hellfire
<ubottu> hellfire: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<Win2Ubuntu> ive looked on fourums and stuff, but yeah, doesnt seem to be there
<Win2Ubuntu> #compiz
<killux> tatt_ I havenn't even tried to mount any samba shares
<hellfire> ubottu I know
<ubottu> Factoid i know not found
<Jack_Sparrow> Win2Ubuntu You need to compile the aquarium plugin yourself.. do you need a link
<hellfire> I use /amsg  :P
<Win2Ubuntu> thanks Jack
<tatt_> killux:   dunno then   :/
<Jack_Sparrow> Win2Ubuntu http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=5303
<Win2Ubuntu> thankyou kindly
<Win2Ubuntu> ...lol and to think i was gonna get a mac :p
<Martiini> any way I can get OSX programs run directly on linux .. or on layer like WINE
<josho9> How can I move a whole bunch of folders inside the current folder to another folder that sites inside the parent of the current folder?
<josho9> sits*
<tatt_> killux:    goto    system : administration : network   to setup ethernet
<Win2Ubuntu> i just use AVN and compiz and i got a nice Dock and window setup :-D
<killux> I'm wireless
<killux> i gtg
<killux> later guys
<Martiini> josho9:  on command line or nautilus?
<josho9> Martiini: Command line
<Martiini> josho9: I dont command line .. mv /path.to.folder ..something .., but  in gnome nautilus .. same as windows .. ctrl A ... ctrl the folder to exclude and drag all folders
<josho9> Martiini: Kinda working over SSH to the server here, but thanks anyway ;)
<VilasBoas> hy i need to give to one desktop user permition to change the time. i have tried sistem>administration>permitions but it doesn't work
<VilasBoas> can anyone help me??
<metalpres> is today firefox 3 release day?
<Scarey> yes
<quinn> in 5 hours later
<Scarey> depens on what timezone you are in
<metalpres> 5 hours?  will it be released to the repos as well or just as a download from the site?
<metalpres> eastern time
<Nurion1> hi everyone
<Nurion1> can anyone help me concerning fstab / mount at startup?
<metalpres> cant wait, ive been holding off, havent even tried the betas or rcs, wanted to just wait for the final
<quinn> just as a download from the site
<_julian_> hi all
<Scarey> see here:
<Scarey> http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?month=6&day=17&year=2008&hour=10&min=0&sec=0&p1=224&sort=1
<_julian_> is qt4.4 available for ubuntu 7.10 somewhere?
<Scarey> or a short one: http://twitter.com/mozillafirefox
<Jack_Sparrow> Nurion1 What do you need to know
<Nurion1> how can I disable auto mount of a partition (ext3) at startup? (ther is _no_ fstab entry for this partition)
<quinn> i just want to update firefox by source
<metalpres> why wont it be in the repos?  do they want to hold off on that until they finish their world record attempt day or something?
<Jack_Sparrow> Nurion1 Never had that request.. but I assume we can mount it with specific options
<erUSUL> _julian_: backports i think
<quinn> world record day!
<Nurion1> Jack_Sparrow basically I just want that it isn't mounted at all!
<servettas> how can i install roundcubemail-0.2a.pkg file ?
<Nurion1> i have an edubuntu 7.10 terminalserver and installed on the same pc edubuntu 8.04 for testing
<Nurion1> now it mounts the hd from edubuntu 8.04 by default (even without fstab-entry)
<Jack_Sparrow> Nurion1 Do you ever want to mount it....
<_julian_> erUSUL: I outcommented the gutsy-backports lines in apt/sources.list but did not get 4.4 with apt-get upgrade
<Nurion1> now, not in edubuntu 7.10
<servettas> how can i install roundcubemail-0.2a.pkg file ?
<NetM> When i m trying to install ubuntu , i have a graphics problem
<NetM> How can i fix it?
<Nurion1> every system should have its own discs and nothing else
<Nurion1> NetM: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (at least in ubuntu 7.10)
<NisseHult> With live cd, does that mean that you launch from the original cd or that you download another ISO and burn?
<erUSUL> _julian_: apt-cache policy libqtcore4 → Candidato: 4.4.0-1ubuntu5~hardy1 \n 500 http://es.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-backports/universe Packages
<NetM> *Nurion1* i m talking for install menu
<NetM> And for 9.04
<Jack_Sparrow> NisseHult you launch, run,test and install from same cd
<NetM> 8.04
<servettas> mc
<_julian_> erUSUL: that's on hardy, I'm running 7.10 (gutsy)
<Jack_Sparrow> Nurion1 does it show up in mtab?
<VilasBoas> hy i need to give to one desktop user permition to change the time. i have tried sistem>administration>permitions but it doesn't work please help me the oncle goolgle is teasing me for days
<erUSUL> _julian_: then you are out of luck i guess
<Nurion1> Jack_Sparrow: no, I don't think so, but I'm not sure
<chazco> Hi.. i'm getting this error when running apt-get dist-upgrade - "dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic_2.6.24-19.33_i386.deb (--unpack)" - it also mentions a broken pipe. Any ideas?
<Nurion1> Jack_Sparrow: there are lines beginning with: /dev/sda3, proc, /sys, varrun, udev, devpts
<Nurion1> (/dev/sda3 ist the disc I need for boot (from 7.10))
<shenlong> How can I disable the menu while i click ALT+Right click mouse in a window ( i tried the keystroke) but i foudn nothing thx
<Jack_Sparrow> Nurion1 is dev/sda3 the ext3 you are trying not to mount
<Nurion1> no, its that one I need
<NetM> When i m trying to install ubuntu , i have a graphics problem ... (8.04) , can anyone help me ?
<chazco> Anyone know how to convert ext2 to FAT32 (or ntfs i guess)? Cant get Ubuntu to work, so need to move to Windows (recovery discs should work if nothing else), but need to preserve files...
<m1r> NetM: what graphic card u have ?
<NetM> Nvidia 6600
<shenlong> Jack_Sparrow sorry for that repeat, i play warcraft and with alt i can see the health points and right click is for attacking
<m1r> NetM: what is nature of problem
<Jack_Sparrow> shenlong wow has a whole channel...
<Kartagis> when upgrading my kernel, do I need -generic or -386?
<NetM> When loading install environment..
<Pici> Kartagis: -generic
<NetM> I saw graphics ...
<m1r> NetM: livecd ?
<NetM> Yes
<shenlong> Jack_Sparrow Warcraft 3 not wow :x, but i think its not a problem with warcraft jsut with the key settings
<Kartagis> Pici: why not -386?
<m1r> NetM: where does it stop ?
<Jack_Sparrow> shenlong understood, but others that play it have run across the same problem and will have a fix
<Pici> Kartagis: Because -generic can do 386, and a lot of other things as well.  Restricted drivers are packaged for generic, not 386 as well.
<chazco> Hi.. i'm getting this error when running apt-get dist-upgrade - "dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic_2.6.24-19.33_i386.deb (--unpack)" - it also mentions a broken pipe. Any ideas?
<NetM> I select Install Ubuntu , after that loading something with progress bar and then i saw graphics ...
<NetM> Colors mixed
<chazco> Are the repos having issues? I'm starting to suspect downloads are being corrupted somewhere... this is about the 15th reinstall i've tried in the last few days to try to get this to work
<Jack_Sparrow> chazco can you pastebin your sources list
<m1r> NetM: how u mean colors mixed ?
<chazco> Jack_Sparrow - Its just the standard one created by enabling all repos (except source) in the software sources dialog
<NetM> Red green grey :P
<m1r> NetM: can u check your cable to monitor ?
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> anyone here has used mon
<Jack_Sparrow> chazco what distro/release are you running and which one are you trying to go to
<kaushal> http://mon.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Main_Page
<NetM> Everything is ok... someone @ past told me how to fix it.. he said to put something at install command line..
<elektronik123> witam
<NetM> But i cant remember
<chazco> Jack_Sparrow - I'm trying to go from Hardy 8.04 to an up-to-date Hardy 8.04... apt-get upgrade doesnt seem to get all the updates the update manager does, but dist-upgrade does... either way they fail in some way
<elektronik123> jak naprawic serwer X org
<m1r> NetM: give me minute
<NetM> Ok
<NetM> Brb
<elektronik123> mam tylko czarny  ekran
<Pici> !pl | elektronik123
<ubottu> elektronik123: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Nurion1> Jack_Sparrow: any other idea to disable mount at startup?
<chazco> Jack_Sparrow - The update went wrong on the laptop via the update manager, so i'm trying to use UCK  to make an updated CD, but its also failing :(
<elektronik123> this is only engilsh channel
<Jack_Sparrow> Nurion1 I can only think to add it to fstab in a way that makes it unavailable
<Pici> elektronik123: Indeed.
<Jack_Sparrow> chazco never heard of anyone trying dist-upgrade while on hardy
<Nurion1> and how can I do this? (mount it to an invisible folder like /media/.test doesnt work)
<chazco> Jack_Sparrow - Well it seems thats what update manager does...
<Jack_Sparrow> Nurion1 dont use media.. media all show on the desktop.. put it somewhere elase
<Pici> chazco: It is.
<chazco> So... is it a download issue or something else? Downloaded them once today so stuck until download limit is refreshed, but need to know how to fix this
<VilasBoas> Hi is there anyone that cam help me a litle?????
<VilasBoas> hy i need to give to one desktop user permition to change the time. i have tried sistem>administration>permitions but it doesn't work please help me the oncle goolgle is teasing me for days
<VilasBoas> Please
<Nurion1> Jack_Sparrow: nice to know, thanks
<tatt_> Nurion1:    mount to the mnt folder not the media folder
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Nurion1> I'll try that
<TheBeatles> whats the command line for updating your system
<m1r> NetM:  u there ?
<Nurion1> TheBeatles sudo aptitude upgrade
<TheBeatles> Thanks
<bullgard4> xprop prints: "_NET_WM_DESKTOP(CARDINAL) = 3" What does this mean?
<Jack_Sparrow> TheBeatles update first
<chazco> I'm guessing if both update-manager and dist-upgrade (in a chrooted system) both broke then its something to do with the repo/download
<ikonia> chazco: why ?
<quinn>  The "upgrade" command is deprecated; use "safe-upgrade" instead.
<NetM> *m1r* here
<ikonia> chazco: what is the error ?
<m1r> NetM: i found some old info
<chazco> ikonia - There are various ones... usually dpkg reports broken pipes/tar errors or similar
<NetM> Let me check
<NetM> ;D
<m1r> NetM: http://wp.uberdose.com/2004/12/11/ubuntu-and-nvidia-geforce-6600/ please check this
<ikonia> chazco: what's in the chroot - a full "proper" system or just file systems ?
<elektronik123> Pici a have a ban on #ubuntu-pl Why ?
<ikonia> chazco: broken pipes will normally be nothing to do with the repos
<TheBeatles> Can i dual boot Ubuntu with Fedora. Just like IWndows with Ubuntu?
<m1r> NetM: do you have similar issue ?
<kripz> my touchpad keeps pasting, ive disabled left + right click paste, but something to do with scrolling keeps pasting, what is it?
<chazco> And "short read in buffer copy" ikonia
<ikonia> TheBeatles: you sure can, I'd suggest using a shared /boot partition though
<drugo> hello, is nautilus going to have tabbed-browsing?
<NetM> *m1r* no
<NetM> :(
<chazco> ikonia - The chroot thing is the UCK, was trying to make a CD to fix both systems
<ikonia> chazco: how complete an environment is the chroot
<Jack_Sparrow> elektronik123 this is not the plcae to discuss that.. /join #ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> chazco: uck ?
<elektronik123> ok
<m1r> NetM: can u try install text based ?
<chazco> It lets you customise the ubuntu CD
<chazco> !uck
<ubottu> UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<loner269> hi
<NetM> *m1r* no... tell me how
<adityag> help people, i have just installed 8.04 and the resolution is only 640*400
<ikonia> chazco: ahhh, I suspect thats the problem you've got in that your chroot environment is not complete, so "apt-get update" won't work
<TheBeatles> ikonia: What is a shared /boot?
<m1r> NetM: there should be option text install on livecd after it boots menu if i recall corectly
<chazco> ikonia - So how do you explain the full system having the same issues?
<ikonia> TheBeatles: the partition/file system /boot should be on a seperate partition to allow easy boot managment/updates
<NetM> *m1r* 
<m1r> hi ikonia
<ikonia> chazco: ahh, I missed that, what are the errors on the "full" system
<adityag> ﻿help people, i have just installed 8.04 and the resolution is only 640*400
<ikonia> m1r: hello
<adityag> i have just installed 8.04 and the resolution is only 640*400 , i want it to be 1200*1024
<chazco> ikonia - The same sort of ones... broken pipes, "short read in buffer copy" (from update manager) and some tar errors occassionally
<m1r> NetM: try boot livecd and check if it gives option for text based install ?
<TheBeatles> ikonia: so if i understand correctly, i place the .iso file in the /boot?
<ikonia> chazco: thats very worring on the full system
<NetM> M1r: i said u that someone had that same problem , and he had gave me one parameter
<adityag> i used to get 1200*1024 in 7.10
<Nurion1> ikonia: concerning shared /boot partition - can I alter this on an existing system?
<ikonia> TheBeatles: no, thats not what I'm saying, burn the iso to a cd, and boot from it to install, however make sure you installs share a /boot partition
<chazco> ikonia - At first i thought it was a broken download so tried re-doing for the chroot one, and had the same issues. Thats why i thought download issue/repo fault
<m1r> NetM: i dont know what parameter could he gave you :/
<VilasBoas> can't anyone give me an advice??
<TheBeatles> Ook then
<adityag> anybody listening ???
<ikonia> Nurion1: you sure can, you'll need to update your fstab, grub config and menu.lsts
<NetM> :(
<bluecake> how to check the encoding version of a given mp3 file?
<Nurion1> ikonia: and how can I alter partitions on my disc?
<NetM> Ok thanx
<ikonia> !patience | adityag
<ubottu> adityag: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ikonia> Nurion1: well, you'd need to use a partition editor or re-create them
<chazco> ikonia - It also seems to be mostly to do with the kernel packages...
<bluecake> my old mp3 player does not play new mp3 good. old mp3= win amp 2.9
<VilasBoas> this sooks
<m1r> NetM: i can only sugest you try alternate cd  or try check for text based install on livecd option b4 u boot into livecd
<ikonia> chazco: I'm quite concerned by the broken pipe error on the real system.
<adityag> ikonia: sorrrry
<teadict> Nurion1: alter them? mm.. not recommended
<m1r> NetM: u installing 8.04 ?
<chazco> You're concerned? :)
<NetM> I fixed !
<NetM> :D:D:D
<m1r> NetM: great :D
<NetM> I removed quiet splash --
<teadict> woohoo :D.. why are we happy about?
<BobDingley>  ok, i hate to be annoying, i have it installed, i can enable Ghost, but it isnt working for some reason, it just isnt fading out the windows
<NetM> And its ok
<ikonia> chazco: yes, I'm sure your having less fun with it. chazco could you do an "sudo apt-get update" on the full system and paste it to the pastebin please.
<ikonia> chazco: is that do-able ?
<teadict> oh
<TuniX12> adityag:  adjust it look into resolution in the prefrence menu
<rconan> anyone familiar with this error, "Cannot initiate connection to 3128:80 (00.00.12.56). - connect (22 Invalid argument", when trying to do "apt-get update"
<chazco> ikonia - One moment
<Nurion1> teadict: alter size of them, not file format
<m1r> NetM: i see
<NetM> Ty for your help
<shervin_> My Pidgin isn't working ... running it in terminal does not work either ... ONLY when the code "sudo pidgin" is used... what is going on?
<teadict> Nurion1: i woudln't even risk that unless is not a data partition
<adityag>  TuniX12: the highest resolution available is 640*400
<chazco> !paste
<m1r> NetM: np m8, glad u fixed it
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<NetM> :D
<chazco> ikonia - http://paste.ubuntu.com/20836/
<tetraedr> hi people
<codecaine> hi
<Nurion1> teadict: I installed the server this week, there are no important data
<m1r> NetM: sugest that u write that down :P
<tetraedr> how can I install xmms (1-st one) on ubuntu 8.04?
<jodgi> Hi guys, any LTSP admins on today?
<Nurion1> teadict: in case of trouble I'll reinstall
<TuniX12> tetraedr: xmms1 is obsolete
<NisseHult> Okay I have now done a md5 check, also booted from live cd and edited in the commandfield, still memory probe remain, what can I do know??
<sun01tech> shervin_ : then just ad sudo to the command for the link
<teadict> Nurion1: so you're gonna start setting up a server based on a partition redimension? :S
<shervin_> yea but... it doesn't look as good?
<shervin_> if u know what i mean
<shervin_> it doesnt have the proper UI
<shervin_> This is the result if i use the command pidgin -d
<shervin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20837/
<tetraedr> TuniX12, but it's still the best one. I didn't find any player that can authorize on http-streams, intentify itself as mpg123 and work properly without all those stupid daemons mega-huge and havy intefaces etc...
<adityag> TuniX12: the highest resolution available is 640*400
<chazco> ikonia - I'm tempted to switch back to Windows for the time being, since its not possible to update ubuntu (on another PC it tried to install these updates and failed, after taking about a day to install anyway)... been working on this for too long :(
<shervin> shervin_: Nice nick ;-)
<Nurion1> teadict: I just don't like to reinstall it, if I have other choice
<shervin_> haha ;)
<shervin> shervin_: That happens to be my real name, yours too?
<shervin_> of course :)
<Jack_Sparrow> NisseHult I would look in supported hardware to see if others with your hardware have had the same issue or if it is specific to your hardware.
<teadict> Nurion1: i just haven't had good exp redimensioning, but hope it works for ya ;)
<shervin> shervin_: Cool :D
<shervin> from?
<shervin_> aus you?
<teadict> Nurion1: gotta go, c ya
<shervin> norway
<shervin> cool, more shervin's to conquer the world :D
<shervin_> hahah
<Jack_Sparrow> shervin Please take it to pm...  thanks
<ikonia> chazco: just got it now
<shervin> Jack_Sparrow: Hehe ok :p
<ikonia> chazco: ok, so what command on the full box is causing the errors ?
<adityag> ﻿help people, i have just installed 8.04 and the highest resolution available is only 640*400
<sun01tech> shervin_: try doing a  reinstall
<shervin_> sun01tech: tried that... didn't work
<kripz> how do i disable touchpad scroll paste?
<shervin> shervin_: did you purge?
<shervin_> purge?
<chazco> ikonia - Both update-manager, apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade were doing it. On the desktop box it was update-manager and in the chroot it was both apt-get commands.
<shervin> dpkg -P pidgin
<shervin_> I'll try that
<shervin> it deletes everything. apt-get remove does not
<shervin_> hey... wait a second
<Jack_Sparrow> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<shervin_> I deleted prefs.xml it works now
<chazco> I've reinstalled about 20 times over the past 2 days (seriously)... its got to be some issue with the updates killing things
<shervin_> thanks anyways guys
<ikonia> chazco: ok, so on the full box could you please paste me "sudo apt-get upgrade" and the output
<shervin_> bye!
<shervin> shervin_: Well there you go ;-) I think purge would have fixed it too
<adityag> ﻿﻿help people, i have just installed 8.04 and the highest resolution available is only 640*400
<chazco> ikonia - I uninstall the packages just now, so it just says none to install... the errors tended to vary quite a bit though
<ikonia> chazco: can't help without any info on that, sorry
<chazco> Will try to get it from the chroot, was the same
<Jack_Sparrow> !res > adityag
<berzerka> hello there. how can i install the DocBook kernel documentation on a ubuntu system?
<magazist> i have ubuntu now
<magazist> i have receive disc today
<magazist> thanks ubuntu
<TuniX12> congratulations magazist
<chazco> ikonia - Apt-get upgrade gives "linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-19-generic: Depends: linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic but it is not installed"... apt-get install -f will paste bin in a second
<magazist> thanks
<magazist> but i can't play stream at web
<magazist> http://www.mukadongo.com/media/index.php
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<magazist> how to update player
<magazist> cause i can't play movie
<sun01tech> there is a kernel update to 19
<magazist> any one help me ?
<chazco> ikonia - Still trying to download again (may hit download limit soon though)
<magazist> at movie player just update song not update movie
<derspankster> Has anyone had any experience with a stardot wincam live? I had it working in Feisty then it quit and I've never been able to get it to work again. I ran it with Wine. Now, the camera can't communicate with the computer.
<magazist> any one help me ?
<magazist> please
<Dr_Willis> magazist,  it looks like its trying to play here.
<TuniX12> magazist: wait
<monreal> I just got myself a new notebook (lenovo n200) and am running the hardy live cd. everything seems to work but I can't seem to figure out how to get any sound
<Dr_Willis> magazist,  its trying.. its buffering and very very slow. Using the 'mplayer plugin' for firefox here.
<monreal> is there any obvious trick I have to do? I suspect pulseaudio is to blame here
<magazist> where the link ?
<TuniX12> Dr_Willis: what plugin it uses?
<oldenglish> So I'm facing a dilemma. I love compiz and the animations/effects it gives, particularly how it handles transparency, but it definitely slows everything down significantly. Scrolling in firefox, dragging of windows, etc are all sluggish. What's the best way to speed up compiz without disabling it altogether?
<berzerka> if i type "make" in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-19/Documentation/DocBook, i get "make: *** No rule to make target `/scripts/kernel-doc', needed by `/wanbook.xml'.  Stop.". is there anything special i need for the docbook kernel documentation? is it available precompiled?
<chazco> ikonia - It worked this time... i can only assume its something to do with downloads
<J1> hey guys, how can i install gnome desktop on a server edition? apt get ubuntu-desktop didnt work
<magazist> where the link to get mplayer plugin?
<DjViper> J1: sudo apt-get install gnome
<chazco> ikonia - Thanks for the help, but i'm going to have to leave it until the end of the month so i can try re-downloading. In the meantime i'm going to use XP since I have no fully working Ubuntus :(
<DjViper> J1: and xorg
<Grejao> i'm trying to open ekiga, the software starts, but don't finallize to load software screen... someone know this problem?
<BeBoBli> HEY DOES ANYONE REMEMBER THE SUPER MARIO BROS MOVIE
<tofaffy> Where in ubuntu is the ruby folder?
<jrib> J1: be more specific than "didin't work"
<ikonia> chazco: ok
<jrib> BeBoBli: we like to keep this channel dedicated to ubuntu support only since it is so busy.  Mind moving your discussion over to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<BeBoBli> Oops
<J1> DjViper - xorg?
<BeBoBli> Sorry about that
<Dr_Willis> TuniX12,  using the mplayer one . :) i cant undertand a word they are sayin gon the radio.. Heh..
<BeBoBli> I did everything wrong
<DjViper> !xorg | J1
<ubottu> J1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kripz> how do i disable touchpad scroll paste?
<J1> jrib - i used the wrong command, seems the right one is "﻿sudo apt-get install gnome" like DjViper just said
<TuniX12> magazist: go to add/remove program ans serach for Mplayer plugin for firefox
<jrib> J1: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will get you the ubuntu-desktop that you get when you install the desktop version
<kozeris> who asked, game where u winning prizes here: http://en.prizee.com/?refer=Kozeris
<magazist> i will try
<kozeris> who asked, game where u winning prizes here: http://en.prizee.com/?refer=Kozeris
<berzerka> how to install the kernel sources under ubuntu (not just the headers)?
<TuniX12> Dr_Willis: its indonesian!
<berzerka> i am unable to find a package for it...
<tofaffy> Where in ubuntu is the ruby folder?
<jrib> tofaffy: what do you mean by *the* ruby folder?
<NisseHult> Is it possible that only ubuntu 7.10 works on my pc and all the other versions above doesn't?
<berzerka> linux-source, i am sorry...
<ikonia> NisseHult: possible but unlikey
<J1> jrib - is there another command to get only the graphical interface, but dont make it download all the software packages like office and so on?
<jrib> J1: what DjViper told you I guess
<tofaffy> jrib, like this tutorial says look in your ruby distrobution folder and there should be a certain script in there...
<NisseHult> Because im running on an old Acer Travelmate 630, which is an old laptop
<ikonia> NisseHult: the newer release you get the higher the hardware spec required to run it
<J1> DjViper / jrib - so i do "﻿sudo apt-get install gnome" and "﻿sudo apt-get install xorg"?
<Nurion1> J1: perhaps xfce is smaller than gnome (but I'm not sure)
<jrib> tofaffy: /usr/lib/ruby/ ?  I wouldn't edit any of those though
<TuniX12> NisseHult: and how other version did not worked do u got an error msg?
<tofaffy> thanks :)
<DjViper> gnome probably picks up xorg too
<DjViper> J1: but to be on the safe side, do xorg first
<DjViper> also, xfce is 'lighter' yes
<DjViper> :P
<J1> DjViper / jrib - thx guys
<Dr_Willis> TuniX12,  :) theyjust play the station identicication clip in English.  Thats amuseing.
<DjViper> J1: you'd probably want to grab glm too
<NisseHult> TuniX12 what do you mean? If i get error messages from other versions?
<magazist> There is no matching application available.
<magazist> To broaden your search, choose "All available applications" or "All Open Source applications".
<Nurion1> DjViper: sorry, I'm from Switzerland and English isn't my native tongue
<magazist> there no plugin
<magazist> what the program name ?
<DjViper> Nurion1: huh?
<J1> !GLM | J1
<magazist> <TuniX12> magazist: go to add/remove program ans serach for Mplayer plugin for firefox
<A2> anyone got any links to getting alsa -> spdif working?
<TuniX12> magazist: you have to enable additional repositeries got to software sources in admin menu
<J1> DjViper - whats glm for?
<DjViper> !glm | J1
<ubottu> Factoid glm not found
<DjViper> it's the login manager
<DjViper> gui ;-)
<Nurion1> DjViper lighter <> smaller :P (not importent)
<magazist> ???
<Dr_Willis> A2,  Hmm. would depend on the sound card I think. All i recall doing ages ago on my AUdigy2zs was slide up the proper mixer controll.
<J1> DjViper - thanks again!
<magazist> <TuniX12> magazist: you have to enable additional repositeries got to software sources in admin menu
<magazist> ???
<DjViper> J1: np
<magazist> how to enable ?
<Dr_Willis> dosent that 'add/remove' thing have some checkbox's ?
<TuniX12> ok go to administration menu  under system
<Nurion1> teadict: It takes long to alter partition size (~2h left)
<Dr_Willis> Getting to be a  large # of ways to install packages/manage repos now a days. Heh.
<adityag> jack_sparrow::: i executed that command !res . but the system stops at RUNNING LOCAL BOOT SCRIPTS
<A2> just an onboard realtek, i managed to get pulse working no probs with spdif + stereo output reencoded for 6 channel, but ubuntu started locking up (had experimental packages installed)
<adityag> !res >adityag
<TuniX12> magazist: system>administration> software sources
<A2> aplay -D spdif works
<Jack_Sparrow> adityag What command did you execute
<magazist> than ?
<adityag> sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart , i executed this command
<magazist> ???
<Jack_Sparrow> !res
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<J1> btw does anyone know if i have to edit the initramfs boot script when using a raid 5 system? what exactly is broken in initframs?
<adityag> Jack_Sparrow: yes the same one
<Dr_Willis> adityag,  you may want to use 'kdm' or 'gdm' depending on your system , not the '?dm' that is sometimes shown in examples.
<Jack_Sparrow> adityag Did you read the part of that about fixing video resolution.. or did you just run the restart command
<Dr_Willis> adityag,  that willjust restart a running kdm/gdm session try 'startx' if you have no X display, but can login: to the console.
<slayton> I have an Nvidia GeForce7300gt.  It has a VGA and a DVI out. No matter what I do I cannot get anything to display when I plug into the DVI out...
<adityag> executed the command only
<berzerka> if anyone cares: to install kernel source DocBook documentation, you need linux-source (not kernel-headers), extract it, install xmlto and run make *docs (e.g. htmldocs) in the kernel source tree.
<Bagualas> hello! I updated the f@# kernel and my wireless stop working, any help?
<Dr_Willis> slayton,  it was plugged in when you powered up the machine? Ive got some machines that must have all the video devices plugged in on Powerup.  or they wont work.
<adityag> Jack_Sparrow: i am currently going through that link
<slayton> Dr_Willis: Yes they were all plugged in when I restarted... but I'll try again
<tech0007> Bagualas: reboot using the old kernel
<Bagualas> tech0007, great help!
<sun01tech> Bagualas: did you make sure you install the correct restricted drivers for that kernel
<slayton2> ok I'm rebooting now
<adityag> Jack_Sparrow:  Dr_Willis:  i have booted 7.10 now, i have no problem with screen resolution here in 7.10
<markvandenborre> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a machine with fairly normal i915 video, and probaby 100% intel chipset
<Jack_Sparrow> adityag hardy has a different xorg entirely
<slayton> Dr_Willis, should I expect to see video output on both screens when the computer is loading or just one?
<icha> hy
<Dr_Willis> adityag,  as a 'test' you could copy your working xorg.conf from 7.10 to the other system.
<maek> OMG where do I get FF3 for gusty ??
<Stabbyjoe12> hi whe  i move a skin to the amsn folder it says permission denied?
<adityag> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<DaveKong> Can anyone tell me the advantages of using the packaged evolution for email etc versus using thunderbird/ sunbird?
<Stabbyjoe12> how do i get permisson
<Nurion1> Stabbyjoe12: sudo mv
<Bagualas> sun01tech, didnt work with the ubuntu drivers, im using madwifi drive to wifi
<slayton> Stabbyjoe12 use sudo
<Dr_Willis> slaytanic,  ive seen diffent nvidia video cards  do wildly different things..  - i had one that defaulted to the tv out..  untill i installed the nvidia driver. Took me forever to figure that one out.
<markvandenborre> load is increasing
<jpcooper> DaveKong, why don't you use it for yourself and see?
<adityag> Dr_Willis: where do i find that ? jack_sparrow said hardy has a different xorg entirely
<Dr_Willis> slaytanic,  ive seen some that clone to both by default also.
<Dr_Willis> adityag,  its in /etc/X11
<DaveKong> jpcooper well I have been using the others and just wondering if anyone could give me a reason not to completely ditch the evolution packages
<Dr_Willis> adityag,  hardyuses a newer 'minimalistic' xorg.conf setting type etup. its supposed to auto-config stuff.. and it often fails. :(
<TuniX12> adityag: rebuild xorg
<jpcooper> DaveKong, why are other people's reasons relevant to your own?
<adityag> Dr_Willis: copy xorg.conf from 7.10 to 8.04 , right ?
<sun01tech> Bagualas: can you check in synaptic package manager and what restricted drivers kernel version you have installed
<slayton> Dr_Willis, so I rebooted, I opened NVIDIA X Server Settings and when I click "Auto Detect" I only get 1 display (the one plugged into VGA) showing up...
<TuniX12> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<slayton> Dr_Willis: when I boot with only the DVI plugged in I get no video output at all
<DaveKong> jpcooper:  Maybe someone knows about some useful feature I am not... I am certainly no expert on them
<A2> ﻿Dr_Willis - finally got it working! rerouted alsa to spdif in asound.conf
<A2> strange didnt work before (but this is new install)
<PolitikerNEU> hallo, ich hab ein kleines Problem: Bei mir ist die Prozessorlast von Xorg (!) bei ständig ~50% oder so - wie kann ich das beheben? (Xorg beenden will ich klarerweise nicht)
<slayton> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<adityag> Dr_Willis: copy xorg.conf from 7.10 to 8.04 , right ?
<slayton> !ge
<ubottu> ქართული ენაზე დახმარების მიღებისთვის გთხოვთ შემობრძანდით #ubuntu-ge / Kartuli enaze dakhmarebis mighebistvis gtkhovt shemobrdzandit #ubuntu-ge
<maek> so Linux users miss out on downloading and installing Firefox 3 ??
<PolitikerNEU> sorry
<maek> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<slayton> ahh!
<matrix_> hoi zämme
<maek> on the day its released ??
<Dr_Willis> slayton,  Hmm.  I normally do the following.. 1) install the nvidia glx driver, 2) install the 2 different nvidia config tools. (one is console only)  I run the console one with the --enable-twinview and enable all gpu options.    and.. err.. thats about all i have to do. :)
<PolitikerNEU> hello, i got a small problem: I got ~50 percent processor usage from xorg - how can I avoid this (of course I do not want to kill xorg); konqueror is using ~30% as well
<slayton> Dr_Willis ok, then would you recommend I remove envy?
<Dr_Willis> adityag,  i would copy it over. under a name with a version # - so you can tell which is which also.. :)
<maek> isn't there a deb file anywhere for the final Firefox 3 ??
<Dr_Willis> slayton,  removing envy wont do much.. if youve allready ran it.. then its done it damage. :)
<slayton> so I should just re run the nvidia consol tool.
<slayton> ok
<adityag> screen resolution works well in 7.10, doesnt work in 8.04(highest is 640*400)
<adityag> Dr_Willis:  ^
<slayton> Dr_Willis, but if I remove Envy I can then select Nvidia-glx-new right?
<MrKeuner> hi all, I wanted to test IBM lotus symphony. Did not like it, moreover after uninstallation a lot of traces of it was left behind. Now all my openoffice.org documents are still assigned to lotus symphony's ugly icons. How can I revert them back systemwide?
<A2> ﻿slayton - try downloading the newest nvidia divers, the installer removes the existing nvidia drivers (envyng screwed up for me also)
<adityag>  Dr_Willis:  screen resolution works well in 7.10, doesnt work in 8.04(highest is 640*400)
<Dr_Willis> adityag,  clarify that a bit.. dont just repeate... You are saying the  7.10 xorg.conf is not working now unser 8.04 ?
<speps> Hey guys in my Xorg.0.log : (EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0). In my /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/ there isn't libtype1.so. Where can i get it? (Ubuntu gutsy)
<adityag> Dr_Willis: 7.10's xorg.conf is working well
<sun01tech> adityag: do you have the correct drivers for your kernel installed?
<Dr_Willis> adityag,  you mean  to say the 7.10's xorg.conf is working well UNDER 8.10?
<adityag> sun01tech: i have just installed the 8.04 from the disk
<sun01tech> adityag: is it an upgrade or a fresh install?
<adityag> Dr_Willis: NO, when i boot 7.
<krupa^> hello all! hey.. i have 2 hardisks. ubuntu 8.10 dont mount the second one.. any idea? ... thanks!
<dayo> hello
<krupa^> automount *
<krupa^> i meant
<adityag> sun01tech:  fresh install
<slayton> Dr_Willis: So if when I boot I don't see ANYTHING on the 2nd screen is that indicative of anything?
<Dr_Willis> slayton,  could be its ot using the nvidia drivers at all.
<adityag> Dr_Willis: NO, when i boot 7.10 screen resolution is well but when i boot 8.04 screen resolution is only 640*400
<A2> ﻿krupa - fstab your 2nd disk
<Dr_Willis> adityag,  so try the xorg.conf from the 7.10 install, on the 8.04 install.
<NisseHult> Okay I've checked my hardware and it should be more than enough to be able to run linux
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<NisseHult> Still I have no idea what memory probe is and how I solve it
<A2> something like this /dev/sdb1	/media/sdb1	ext3	defaults	0	 0
<adityag> Dr_Willis: i cant copy it from 7.10 to the one in 8.04, i tried chown also
<Stabbyjoe12> how do i install a .emrald theme?
<A2> sudo apt-get emerald ... then system -> preferences -> emerald theme manager
<hsingh1> hello, can someone tell me the tiny url for email.bugmenot.com\
<Stabbyjoe12> thankz
<slayton> Dr_Willis: OUCH it just booted in low graphics mode....
<sun01tech> adityag: just open it up in text editor and see the difference....try to copy the text
<xukun> I,m a bit annoyed wtih having to rename my Konsole sessions every time I ssh somewhere. Is there a way to do this dynamically?
<Rosen> aloha amigos
<Dr_Willis> adityag,  chown? you just need to use the proper sudo command. sudo cp /path/to/one /path/to/other/xorg.conf (backup any wornking xorg.conf ya have first)
<adityag> thank you all, let me boot 8.04 now
<hsingh1> hello, can someone tell me the tiny url for email.bugmenot.com please help!!
<Stabbyjoe12> how do i install emrald theme manager?
<Rosen> Is firestarter still the firewall to use for simple usage? ... I do have a ccna so I know abit about not-very-much about networking but Im a total newbie to Linux.
<ikonia> Rosen: firestarter is a gui for iptables
<A2> if you havent got emerald - sudo apt-get emerald
<A2> then it will be listed in the prefences menu
<Jack_Sparrow> Rosen are you tring to open up specific ports or something special.
<hsingh1> Or can some one email me the password that should arrive in a minuit at email.bugmenot.com (css i te username ) they will have a password; can any one say that to me???  PLease
<slayton> Rosen, firestarter is simply the graphic interface to the firewall that ships with linux
<Pici> !ot | hsingh1
<ubottu> hsingh1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<slayton> ships with ubuntu
<Rosen> Nah I just want to monitor my network activity and people attacking me so I can have a laugh..
<sniff^> how to upgrade grub
<ikonia> sniff^: in what way upgrade it
<Rosen> I'll just check out firestarter :) ... hope it does the trick
<Jack_Sparrow> firestarter is not a firewall.. it is an iptable manager and most new users are less secure when they start making changes that just letting the default setup handle things
<sniff^> ikonia, kernel update
<Rosen> yeah I get it :)
<Rosen> it's just a ui
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<ikonia> sniff^: it does it for you
<Dr_Willis> !ufw
<ubottu> Factoid ufw not found
<Rosen> thanks though :) ... love you guys ... allways an answer to find here :)
<Kartagis> shouldn't gnome-mplayer show me video files? it just plays audio of the file
<sniff^> ikonia, yes for me. recently updated 16 to 19 but not apper for 19 after restarted
<ikonia> sniff^: dpkl -l | grep linux-image
<adityag> dr.willis:::: successful!!!!
<sniff^> ikonia, bash: dpkl: command not found
<ikonia> sniff^: dpkg
<sniff^> ikonia, ii  linux-image-generic                        2.6.24.19.21
<Dr_Willis> adityag,  now get a usb thumb drive and keep archives of all your working configs. with dates and notes. :)
<ikonia> sniff^: uname -a please
<sniff^> ikonia, 2.6.24-16-generic
<johncoltrane> hi
<ikonia> sniff^: have you rebooted since you updated ?
<johncoltrane> i have a .pgp file i need to decrypt does anyone know how i can go about it?
<adityag> Dr_Willis ::: i removed almost all the shortcuts from the main panel, is there a way to get the default one back ?
<sniff^> ikonia, yes. rebooted
<ikonia> sniff^: look in /boot/grub/menus.lst
<ikonia> sniff^: you only have one version of linux installed yes/no ?
<adityag> Dr_Willis: how do i get all the configs ??? from that specific folders or there is a command for that ?
<Dr_Willis> adityag,  from the various directories.
<sniff^> ikonia, yes only ubuntu and windows
<Dr_Willis> adityag,  i always keep archives of the ones ive had to tweak.
<ikonia> sniff^: ok, perfect, can you pastebin your /boor/grub/menu.lst
<ikonia> sniff^: /boot/grub/menu.lst sorry
<adityag> Dr_Willis: great. i'll keep the one's i tweak like for xorg, postgessql,apache
<AKU> huhuhuhub
<ikonia> AKU: pardon ?
<hsingh1> please...
<sniff^> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/m2bb5621
<ikonia> hsingh1: yes ?
<ikonia> sniff^: got it
<adityag> Dr_Willis: how do i get back the default panel back ??? i removed almost all the shortcuts
<hsingh1> can some one email me the password that should arrive in a minuit at email.bugmenot.com (css i te username ) they will have a password; can any one say that to me???  PLease
<weldan> ?
<ikonia> hsingh1: this is nothing to do with ubuntu, you've been asked to stop more than once now
<Dr_Willis> adityag,  no idea. you could just add the widgets back to the panel.
<hsingh1> ikonia: dont use pastebin.
<hsingh1> ok
<ikonia> hsingh1: pastebin is an acceptable tool
<hsingh1> ikonia: it is blocked for me, in school
<ikonia> sniff^: what else has modified that file
<ikonia> hsingh1: I'm not asking you to use pastebin
<Dr_Willis> try the pastebinit command. :) its handy
<hsingh1> ok
<adityag> Dr_Willis: ok. when i booted from the live disk, there were desktop effects. now there are not, how do i enable them ?
<hsingh1> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sniff^> ikonia, nothing modifed
<tafkaz_73> hi. i cant install libssl-ocaml-dev cause when i go apt-get install libocamlnet-ssl-ocaml-dev libssl-ocaml-dev i get
<Dr_Willis> given the # of pastebin type sites out.. that would be a neat trick to block them all.
<ikonia> sniff^: that file is not a stock one, as the automatic kernel stuff is under the non-linux stuff, and the automatic stuff has a lot of non-standard stuff in it
<adityag> Dr_Willis: install compiz like in opensuse ?
<MrKeuner> hi all, I wanted to test IBM lotus symphony. Did not like it, moreover after uninstallation a lot of traces of it was left behind. Now all my openoffice.org documents are still assigned to lotus symphony's ugly icons. How can I revert them back systemwide?
<tafkaz_73> libssl-ocaml-dev: depends: libssl-dev (>= 0.9.6) but isnt going to be installed
<Dr_Willis> adityag,  read up on 'compiz'  - I dont use that stuff. I turn it OFF. :)
<ikonia> sniff^: I suspect thats why grub was not updated automaticlly
<Dr_Willis> !compiz | adityag
<ubottu> adityag: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<tafkaz_73>  E: broken packages
<tafkaz_73> any idea please ?
<EvolElm0> able to install ubuntu in full chinese?
<sniff^> ikonia, suspect cause alter grub menu.lst ?
<slayton> Dr_Willis: so I finally got my nvidia driver working again.. I ran nvidia-xconfig --twinview but I still don't get anything on the 2nd screen
<ikonia> sniff^: 1 moment, I'll re-write your grub menu.lst
<Dr_Willis> slaytanic,  isent the command '--twinview-enable' ?
<adityag> Dr_Willis: ok.
<thiano> My keyboard won't write "Ç", instead it writes "Ć", how can I fix it? (US keyboard with pt_BR layout works on Vista)
<slayton> Dr_Willis: I open the nvidia x server setting manager and I only see one xscreen
<ikonia> sniff^: look at the changes I've made at the bottom http://pastebin.com/d35e43dd8
<slayton> Dr_willis: no its --twinview.  --twinview-enable yields an invalid command error
<Beefeater> How do I activate the send/encrypt etc. buttons in pidgin?
<Dr_Willis> slayton,    nvidia-xconfig  -A | grep twinview   and look.
<johncoltrane> does anyone know what I can use to decrypt .pgp files?
<ikonia> johncoltrane: gnupgp
<Kartagis> shouldn't gnome-mplayer show me video files? instead, it just plays audio of the file
<Dr_Willis> slayton,  you did use   -a, --enable-all-gpus   first?
<ikonia> Kartagis: got the video codec installed ?
<tritium> johncoltrane: gpg -d <filename>
<sniff^> ikonia,  which line have u edit
<slayton> ok I'll try that
<Kartagis> ikonia: not sure, how to check?
<weldan> i have no problem with that Kartagis
<johncoltrane> ikonia: I installed it in symantic, is there a front end or is it command line?
<slayton> ok i'm trying that
<slayton> Dr_willis i ran:   nvidia-xconfig -a --twinview
<tritium> johncoltrane: it's installed by default.  No need to install it manually.  It's a cli program.
<Az> just changed monitors in xorg to 60hz.... but now ive got no panels! any ideas
<Az> ?
<AKU> aaaaaaaaaaaaa
<johncoltrane> tritium: where do I enter the password?
<Dr_Willis> slayton,  Hmm..thats all about all i run.. You did restart the X server after doing that?  Not just logging out.. but using alt-ctrl-bs to restart it.. (or restart gdm)
<sniff^> ikonia,  which line have u edit
<tritium> johncoltrane: at the command line
<als> I got a problem with a update yesterday with gnome-applets-data package Package is in a very bad inconsistent state what should I do?I tried  aptitude reinstall gnome-applets-data ,and Got this This might mean you need to manually fix this package
<xukun> Hi all. I,m getting this error: checking for PYGTK... configure: error: Package requirements (pygtk-2.0 >= 2.8.0
<slayton> Dr_willis: I ran that command then rebooted
<slayton> should I try alt-ctrl-bs?
<slayton> Dr_Willis: I still only see the one display :-(
<xukun> this is after I do I do autogen.sh
<xukun> .autogen.sh && make
<Dr_Willis> slayton,  proberly wont matter. Not sure hat to try next. normally it takes me all of 2 min to get the thing going. You see the Nvidia logo when you boot up? you ARE using the 'nvidia' driver in the xorg.conf file?
<johncoltrane> tritium:  I typed in gpg -d stuff.pgp  nothing happens for a while and then it says: gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<johncoltrane> gpg: decrypt_message failed: eof
<johncoltrane> and It never prompted for a password
<tritium> johncoltrane: it appears not to be gpg-encrypted, then
<johncoltrane> the file extension is .pgp
<slayton> Dr_Willis: here is my xorg.conf
<slayton> http://mwl.pastebin.com/m51ac8d0a
<tritium> file extensions don't mean anything
<johncoltrane> tritium: granted
<tritium> johncoltrane: not sure what to tell you
<ikonia> sniff^: bottom lines
<sniff^> ikonia, u added for 19 copy from 16
<ikonia> thats right yes
<ikonia> sniff^: as only the image file and initrd should be changed
<johncoltrane> tritium:  I was told to use: openssl des3 -d -salt -in file.pgp -out  file.txt
<tritium> johncoltrane: ok
<prem> what is shell script arguement
<als> problem yesterday updating gnome-applets-data package anyone have any suggestions  ^^
<Kartagis> ikonia: how can I check if I have the codecs? totem plays fine
<weldan> prem: what argument?
<ikonia> Kartagis: then you should have the codecs, is mplayer linked against it
<prem> command arguement
<Kartagis> ikonia: how do I check that?
<johncoltrane> tritium: I'm trying it
<prem> in shell progrmming what is meant by an arguement to a command
<Dr_Willis> prem,  command argument1 argument2
<Dr_Willis> prem,  ls -al  foo   (has 2 arguments) you could say.
<slayton> Dr_Willis from the nvidia-xserver settings program it looks like I only have on gpu on my board, should I try installing another video card for the 2nd display?
<prem> what is purpose of an arguement
<msnbot> prem, yes 2 argment
<Dr_Willis> slayton,  if ya got room i guess ya could. I never use 2 video cards.
<pradeepbp> my dsl connection on ubuntu keeps on disconnecting automatically every 5 minutes or so. any solutions?
<Dr_Willis> prem,  to tell the program info as to what its supposed to dp
<Dr_Willis> prem,  to tell the program info as to what its supposed to do
<slayton> prem: an argument in like an input variable
<EvolElm0> lol
<Kartagis> ikonia: oh, the other file played well
<EvolElm0> how does open office not have chinese support =\
<slayton> prem like f(x) --> f is the command and x is the argument
<weldan> prem: for a in .;do echo *; done <- something like that?
<msnbot> prem, its just like an function
<prem> is ther a lot of difference between BASH and TCSH shells
<pradeepbp> my dsl connection on ubuntu keeps on disconnecting automatically every 5 minutes or so. any solutions?
<msnbot> prem yes,
<msnbot> !tcsh | prem
<ubottu> Factoid tcsh not found
<prem> which is the tougher one
<msnbot> !bash | prem
<ubottu> prem: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<msnbot> !csh | prem
<ubottu> Factoid csh not found
<weldan> this is interesting. tcsh usually used fo what?
<weldan> for*
<pradeepbp> help me please
<msnbot> weldan:  Its a c type console
<X-Seti> Darn it, I added some other users in user groups, however noone now seems to have admin access?
<msnbot> weldan: defualt command interpreter of freebsd
<Visagalis> hi
<cens0red> OMG konqueror is slow.
<jrib> X-Seti: Properties -> User Privileges -> Adiminister the System
<joe_chat> prem: when in terminal type man command.  ie If i want to know what the ls command does i'd type "man ls"
<rio> hi, a friend of mine has problems to remove an old kernel because he was out of space when installing a new one and now APT got messed up and he can't even install an openssh-server so i can look whats going on. apt-get install -f fails because the linux-ubuntu-modules wont deinstall when the kernel is not installed anymore - any ideas?
<prem> where can i see the source code for the "ls" command in my system
<Visagalis> x86_64 program version means it can't use more then 3478m  RAM ?
<jrib> prem: apt-get source coreutils
<Visagalis> i have 8gb ram
<joe_chat> prem: to look at commands type ls /bin and ls/sbin that would get u started
<Visagalis> and:
<Visagalis> wow@wow:~$ mysqld --version
<Visagalis> mysqld  Ver 5.0.45-Debian_1ubuntu3.3-log for pc-linux-gnu on x86_64 (Debian etch distribution)
<msnbot> prem, you need to install the source of linux
<s0ullight> hello i use ubuntu hardy and i installed motion it immediatly ran and now with normal user i can't use my webcam can someone help me?
<Visagalis>   329 mysql     15   0 3478m 2.9g 6356 S   11 36.7   1985:26 mysqld
<msnbot> prem:  normally they will reside in /usr/src directory
<prem> what is meant by stripthis
<msnbot> prem: why do you want to see the source of "ls" ?? you want to write something like "ls" ?
<Randuni> hi all
<Randuni> how is everyone?
<msnbot> !stripthis
<ubottu> Factoid stripthis not found
<Randuni> I have a question, does anyone know if ubuntu or any linux distro supports the promise fast track SX8300 raid card?
<ktwo> what would be the top dvd-player for ubuntu? (featuring spdif/decent sound output)
<msnbot> prem: if you have lots of question about shell join #bash
<prem> i just want to see how a source code was written
<jrib> prem: I told you how
<Visagalis> x86_64 program version means it can't use more then 3478m  RAM ? for example i have 8gb ram but.
<Visagalis> mysqld --version shows this: "mysqld  Ver 5.0.45-Debian_1ubuntu3.3-log for pc-linux-gnu on x86_64 (Debian etch distribution)"
<Visagalis> and in top mysql always show: 3478m VIRT used. that is problem of x86_64 or other problem?
<TestUbuntu> bonjour
<Flynsarmy> anyone knwo what the Poulsbo DRM driver is?
<parunni> 5.1 sound not working in ubuntu. can anyone help me with this. alsa mixer is also giving an error
<Randuni> salut testubuntu
<Randuni> ca va?
<jrib> !fr | Randuni
<ubottu> Randuni: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<TestUbuntu> oui
<Randuni> good..:)
<slayton> Does anybody know how difficult it is to configure 2 seperate video cards in Ubuntu
<Marat> hey everyone
<rampageoberon> how can i get the output of 2 commands on the same line? So suppose i want My uptime is [uptime], i'd use echo "My uptime is" && uptime, How can i get the output in one line?
<TuniX12> hi
<pradeepbp> ubottu, please help me
<ubottu> Factoid please help me not found
<Dr_Willis> slayton,  if you are lucky 'that nvidia-xsetting -a' will see them both. :)
<parunni> 5.1 sound not working in ubuntu. can anyone help me with this. alsa mixer is also giving an error
<weldan> dont know, how difficult is that?
<Randuni> I'm trying to get support for the promise ft sx8300 raid card...I need to support it on linux
<Randuni> but it's a PCI-X card
<weldan> he he
<Dr_Willis> slayton,  if using a nvidia + some other brand = Good Luck.
<Randuni> kind of an oddity I guess
<Flynsarmy> 'Update kernel to latest DRM drivers'. is this a good or bad thing?
<slayton> Dr_willis: ok thanks
<TuniX12> pradeepbp: its a bot not human
<greedo> hi
<Marat> yo
<Visagalis> x86_64 program version means it can't use more then 3478m  RAM ? for example i have 8gb ram but.
<Visagalis> mysqld --version shows this: "mysqld  Ver 5.0.45-Debian_1ubuntu3.3-log for pc-linux-gnu on x86_64 (Debian etch distribution)"
<Visagalis> and in top mysql always show: 3478m VIRT used. that is problem of x86_64 or other problem?
<msnbot> rampageoberon:  echo -n my uptime is $uptime
<rampageoberon> thanks msnbot
<greedo> would someone know why on my computer, key code 245 has no keysym attached according to XKeycodeToKeysym - still when i strike the key it opens help
<msnbot> rampageoberon:  echo -n my uptime is $(uptime)
<parunni> 5.1 sound not working in ubuntu. can anyone help me with this. alsa mixer is also giving an error
<Marat> $(uptime)?
<msnbot> Marat:  yes. the output of `uptime` command
<rampageoberon> Thanks msnbot exactly what I wanted :-)
<msnbot> Marat: same is as `uptime`
<Kartagis> how can I view subtitles in gnome-mplayer in my language?
<Marat> ah, ok
<Marat> thanks
<Marat> ciao everyone
<Kartagis> I mean Turkish characters look like crap
<s0ullight> no one interested in my problem?
<msnbot> Kartagis:  why dont' you check your localized channel?
<gordonjcp> s0ullight: what's the problem?
<Kartagis> msnbot: I will thanks
<Marfi> how do i envoke an fsck of a partition for next reboot? its been mounteded 146 times w/o being scanned
<Marfi> ext3. =)
<Marfi> never mind, just found it
<Visagalis> x86_64 program version means it can't use more then 3478m  RAM ? for example i have 8gb ram but.
<Visagalis> mysqld --version shows this: "mysqld  Ver 5.0.45-Debian_1ubuntu3.3-log for pc-linux-gnu on x86_64 (Debian etch distribution)"
<Visagalis> and in top mysql always show: 3478m VIRT used. that is problem of x86_64 or other problem?
<msnbot> karma msnbot
<jrib> Marfi: touch forcefsck  at the root of the partition
<msnbot> jrib: what will that do?
<Marfi> msnbot, envoke fsck for reboot
<johncoltrane> tritium: It worked! thanks
<Marfi> jrib, ty ty
<msnbot> jrib:  Great Tip.
<raar> When I configured my wlan on ubuntu I kindof messed up my normal cabled ethernet settings. It worked fine before. Is there some way to make ubuntu auto-detect my ethernet stuff? Like it did at installation time? It still shows up in ifconfig, but dhclient doesn't get an ip address.
<s0ullight> gordonjcp, i have a laptop with a webcam wich was working then i installed motion through the package manager and it started the app immediately and i was root now normal apps like amsn can't open my webcam
<pradeepbp> TuniX12,will you help me?
<Shubbar> I keep loosing my wireless connection
<Shubbar> can someone help me with Wicd?
<weldan> raar: should be something with dhcp
<Randuni> Linux support for the Promise FastTrack SX8300 anyone?
<gordonjcp> s0ullight: sounds like the app is still running - check that motion isn't running in the background
<s0ullight> killed it :D
<raar> weldan: it's just that the cable isn't faulty, and all other pcs on my network get dhcp leases without problems :(
<gordonjcp> s0ullight: and you still can't use the webcam with amsn?
<s0ullight> no black view
<gordonjcp> s0ullight: oh, and regarding xmms - use audacious ;-)
<pradeepbp> cari, my dsl connection on ubuntu keeps on disconnecting automatically every 5 minutes or so. any solutions?
<gordonjcp> s0ullight: perhaps it's still got hold of it, maybe there's a lock file or something
<s0ullight> i'm using amarok
<s0ullight> lock file?
<gordonjcp> s0ullight: open a console, and start amsn from there
<s0ullight> did it
<Visagalis> x86_64 program version means it can't use more then 3478m  RAM ? for example i have 8gb ram but.
<Visagalis> mysqld --version shows this: "mysqld  Ver 5.0.45-Debian_1ubuntu3.3-log for pc-linux-gnu on x86_64 (Debian etch distribution)"
<Visagalis> and in top mysql always show: 3478m VIRT used. that is problem of x86_64 or other problem?
<s0ullight> gordonjcp, started the audio and video assistant the led of my webcam lightened
<s0ullight> but no view
<weldan> raar: whats in your /etc/network/interfaces?
<qtgeo> Hello
<qtgeo> I would like an assistance on something really fast
<X-Seti> weird, how can i lost admin access on my current login, I cant even access my ntfs partition
<Jack_Sparrow> Visagalis Are you running Debian Etch?
<parunni> 5.1 sound not working in ubuntu. can anyone help me with this. alsa mixer is also giving an error
<X-Seti> is there a way to gain back control?
<raar> weldan: http://pastebin.com/d64fd695d
<rio> is there a way to install new packages with aptitude or apt-get without fixing broken ones first?
<Morph3us> Hi.. how can do i to remove pulseaudio? i only has problems with that software
<jrib> X-Seti: what is the output of the command 'groups'
<KRF> rio, maybe with --force
<Visagalis> Jack_Sparrow
<Visagalis> wow@wow:~$ dpkg -l libc6 | tail -1
<Visagalis> ii  libc6          2.6.1-1ubuntu10 GNU C Library: Shared libraries
<qtgeo> may I ask a simple quetstion?
<jrib> qtgeo: best to just ask the channel your question
<germanyy_m> d
<qtgeo> ok.
<parunni> 5.1 sound not working in ubuntu. can anyone help me with this. alsa mixer is also giving an error
<Jack_Sparrow> Visagalis That did not answer my question
<rio> KRF: there is no --force on both manpages
<maek> surround sound isn't compatible with Linux parunni
<pradeepbp> strange, nobody is even trying to solve my problem :(
<jrib> !helpme > pradeepbp (read the private message from ubottu)
<parunni> not all speakers working in 5.1. alsamixer giving error. can anyone help me with this?
<firefox> hello, someone used a lexmark printer ?
<jrib> !printing > firefox (read the private message from ubottu)
<qtgeo> How am i supposed to force bash to understand the paths after /media so that I can  run apllications in that directories. I have specific problems with .bin extensions
<firefox> no drivers for x2600 lexmark
<jrib> qtgeo: paste an example
<maek> pradeepbp, thats not a problem with ubuntu .. its a problem with your ISP
<Visagalis> Jack_Sparrow i'm using Ubuntu
<parunni> not all speakers working in 5.1. alsamixer giving error. can anyone help me with this?
<gordonjcp> s0ullight: any messages in the terminal?
<stef_> can anyone give me the default ubuntu xorg.conf? i screwed up mine
<s0ullight> no nothing
<jrib> stef_: no such thing exists
<jrib> !xconfig > stef_ (read the private message from ubottu)
<zetheroo> how do you install brushes into the GIMP?
<pradeepbp> maek, but my connection is stable with winXP
<gordonjcp> s0ullight: nothing at all?
<stef_> jrib, i'll try :) thx
<s0ullight> nothing at all
<maek> then your modem is fucked pradeepbp
<firefox> dunno why ubuntu needs i'ts printers,cant print ok lexmark
<qtgeo> jrib: I need to run /media/apps/games/savage2/play.bin but I can't because bash fails to understand that extentions under that directory, while when i have it under /home/qtgeo/savage2/play.bin WORKS great.......
<Pici> !language | maek
<ubottu> maek: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Markooki> hello, does any1 know why ubuntu kernel packages are released weekly nowadays
<maek> OS can't disconnect your DSL pradeepbp
<pradeepbp> i told you maek, there is no problem with modem, it works fine with winXP
<rsk> Markooki: updates for security fixes and bugs.
<Jack_Sparrow> Visagalis what exactly does lsb_release -a show ?   and did you add some sources to your list
<Pici> 09:21:29 >>>> icha is now known as cari_duren
<jrib> qtgeo: pastebin the command you run and the output you get
<Visagalis> Jack_Sparrow
<Visagalis> wow@wow:~$ lsb_release -a
<Visagalis> No LSB modules are available.
<Visagalis> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<Visagalis> Description:    Ubuntu 7.10
<Visagalis> Release:        7.10
<FloodBot2> Visagalis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Visagalis> Codename:       gutsy
<pradeepbp> maek, whats lcp?
<s0ullight> think it's something about amsn ekiga started my webcam :D
<maek> pradeepbp, there could be a different set up with Win XP that doesn't trigger the fault in the modem
<Visagalis> Description:    Ubuntu 7.10
<maek> pradeepbp, I  S  P
<rio> any ideas how to fix this? (output of apt-get install -f:) http://rafb.net/p/8uszEn12.html
<qtgeo> jrib: qtgeo@Desktop:/media/Apps/Games/Linux/Savage2$ ./savage2.bin
<qtgeo> bash: ./savage2.bin: Permission denied
<Visagalis> Jack_Sparrow Description:    Ubuntu 7.10
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste > visa
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste > Visagalis
<rio> qtgeo: chmod +x savage2.bin
<Visagalis> !paste > Visagalis
<Visagalis> whats that? :S
<qtgeo> jrib: its already executable ;-P
<nikitis> Question:  Gnome 2.22 Nautilus supports Tabbed Browsing right?
<Pici> !paste | Visagalis
<ubottu> Visagalis: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jrib> qtgeo: what filesystem is the partition?
<asmo[B]> rio: you could trying sudo apt-get install <package> -u
<Pici> Visagalis: Please don't paste stuff to the channel
<qtgeo> jrib: ext3
<Visagalis> sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> Visagalis look for private message from ubottu about using the pastebin
<firefox> join #ubuntu-chat-it
<weldan> !paste >weldan
<jrib> qtgeo: what's the output of 'mount'?
<qtgeo> jrib: nothing...
<jrib> qtgeo: impossible...
<chazco> Hi.. is it possible to make apt carry out MD5 sums (or similar) on everything BEFORE it tries to install them, to ensure it will work (for once)
<rio> asmo[B]: -u is only for showing a list of upgraded packages, why should that help?
<pen> updates?
<jrib> qtgeo: no quotes, just: mount
<parunni> not all speakers working in 5.1. alsamixer giving error. can anyone help me with this?
<Visagalis> Jack_Sparrow http://paste.ubuntu.com/20863/
<nikitis> Can Nautilus use Tabs?
<asmo[B]> rio: meant with -f sorry
<jrib> nikitis: no
<qtgeo> jrib: oh you mean the command... LOL ok ok w8
<nikitis> jrib, i thought it could after gnome 2.22
<parunni> not all speakers working in 5.1. alsamixer giving error. can anyone help me with this?
<Jack_Sparrow>  Visagalis what about the rest of the question about your sources?
<jrib> nikitis: not in current hardy
<parunni> !help not all speakers working in 5.1. alsamixer giving error. can anyone help me with this?
<ubottu> parunni: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<qtgeo> jrib: /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)
<qtgeo> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<qtgeo> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
<qtgeo> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<qtgeo> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<qtgeo> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<FloodBot2> qtgeo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<qtgeo> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<rio> asmo[B]: did you look at the command before the output? it IS install -f
<nikitis> ah so hardy is gimped?
<Visagalis> Jack_Sparrow my question is:
<Visagalis> x86_64 program version means it can't use more then 3478m  RAM ? for example i have 8gb ram but.
<Visagalis> mysqld --version shows this: "mysqld  Ver 5.0.45-Debian_1ubuntu3.3-log for pc-linux-gnu on x86_64 (Debian etch distribution)"
<Visagalis> and in top mysql always show: 3478m VIRT used. that is problem of x86_64 or other problem?
<Vlet_> nikitis: yes, it's "gimped"
<jrib> qtgeo: just the line for the partition
<stef_> damn it i screwed it up x( my maximum resolution is 800x600, isnt detecting my monitor type
<stef_> i get mad x(
<Visagalis> because 3478m is not growing
<jonathan_> bom dia
<Visagalis> and i have lag related to mysql
<parunni> not all speakers working in 5.1. alsamixer giving error. can anyone help me with this?
<jrib> jonathan_: ola
<Jack_Sparrow> Visagalis that does not answer my question.. perhaps some one else can help you
<nikitis> Vlet_, any particular reason you know of why it's disabled?
<nikitis> Vlet_, or not allowed
<qtgeo> jrib: /dev/sdb1 on /media/Apps type ext3 (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<jonathan_> eu estou com problema para instalar um software alguem pode me ajudar
<Visagalis> Jack_Sparrow i just need to to know hat x86_64 means
<jrib> qtgeo: "noexec"
<Visagalis> what*
<parunni> not all speakers working in 5.1. alsamixer giving error. can anyone help me with this?
<stef_> how can i get back my 1280x1024 resolution? :(
<jonathan_> i need help instaling a software can someone help me
<jrib> !fixres > stef_ (read the private message from ubottu)
<jrib> jonathan_: best to just ask the channel your question
<jrib> jonathan_: para ajuda em portugues, podes usar #ubuntu-pt ou #ubuntu-br
<weldan> jonathan: what software?
<jonathan_> how can i do that
<jrib> jonathan_: do what?
<qtgeo> jrib: are you serious? this is supposed to be for all the guests.....
<Vlet_> nikitis: I don't know what something 'gimped' means :)
<jrib> qtgeo: did you set this up in fstab?
<qtgeo> jrib:yes
<jrib> qtgeo: paste the fstab line
<jonathan_> i want to install Xampp.
<nikitis> Vlet_, Gimped means in this case a feature that is included, but taken out.
<Some_Person> How would I completely reinstall GRUB to my partition, NOT TO THE MBR?
<qtgeo> jrib: /dev/sdb1					/media/Apps		ext3	rw,user,nosuid,nodev					0	0
<jonathan_> i did untar it
<jonathan_> but it cant install it
<jrib> jonathan_: don't use enter to break up your thoughts as it makes it harder to follow what you are saying
<jonathan_> it is my first time with ubuntu
<jonathan_> sorry
<weldan> jonathan: are you try to install it from source?
<Jack_Sparrow> jonathan_ How to install anything in Ubuntu: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<Some_Person> How would I completely reinstall GRUB to my partition?
<jonathan_> yes
<Pici> jonathan_: Ubuntu has a Web server in the package repositories, I highly discoruage using third party LAMP installs.
<jrib> qtgeo: read what the "user" option implies in 'man mount' :)
<pbender> jonathan: try http://www.apachefriends.org/de/xampp-linux.html
<Vlet_> nikitis: are you sure that feature has been released for nautilus?
<tritium> jonathan_: I second what Pici said
<nikitis> Vlet_, i read an article about it, i'm sure it said 2.22 version of gnome.  Which i'm running in Hardy
<parunni> small problem not all speakers in 5.1 working
<nikitis> Vlet_, let me check for it
<jonathan_> i did donwload from apachefrieds by i do not know the su password
<NET||abuse> hey guys, doing a little vmware player on my lappy, using ubuntu hardy image to host my local dev copy of websites. I did a2enmod userdir, and set in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/userdir.conf to <Directory /home/*/www> instead of public_html
<jonathan_> what is it
<pbender> there you'll find a xampp which does not neet to be installes, just untar it and run it as root
<parunni> small problem not all speakers in 5.1 working can anyone help me with this?
<jrib> !root > jonathan_ (read the private message from ubottu)
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Some_Person> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<NET||abuse> but i do http://localhost/~user/ and it says not found
<mozillamonks> How can I extract files from a partial tarball?
<Pici> !lamp | pbender jonathan_
<ubottu> pbender jonathan_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<qtgeo> jrib: ooops......so what do i have to write? I need to superpass it by writing exec?
<jrib> qtgeo: yes, that will probably work
<parunni> how to make all speaker in 5.1 work in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> mozillamonks is it corrupt or incomplete?
<Trojaneyez> I've searched the net, and the ubuntu forums, has anyone found a solution or ran across a solved forum page, for the SMB Browsing through Nautils, and when you enter the share one should be asked for authentication, but is not.. any ideas?
<parunni> how to make all speaker in 5.1 work in ubuntu? any ideas?
<qtgeo> jrib: thanks, some times I just get lost with all the work
<qtgeo> jrib: keep on ;-)
<nikitis> Vlet_, ok sorry, my apologies.  It says it's slated for 2.24, but was supposed to be released in 2.22.  Misunderstanding.
<Vlet_> nikitis: :)
<adac> why are certain packages hold back on an update/upgrade operation on command line?
<mozillamonks> Jack_Sparrow: incomplete
<pbender> jonathan_: the su password is your user password if that is your question
<Jack_Sparrow> parunni Please hold down the repeats...   you can /join #alsa or I can link our sound help page
<Vlet_> adac: if you use dist-upggrade instead of just 'upgrade', it'll update the ssh stuff
<parunni> thanks jack
<Jack_Sparrow> jonathan_ That was answered some time ago for you
<Jack_Sparrow> parunni np
<Jack_Sparrow> mozillamonks Not sure you will be able to do it without re-downloading
<adac> Vlet_: linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic xinetd
<adac> those are the packages
<mozillamonks> Jack_Sparrow: Not an option :(
<Vlet_> adac: those are updates to the kernel itself, so yeah, apt doesn't want to just upgrade your kernel without making damn sure you want to
<Vlet_> adac: so to update those as well, use dist-upgrade
<adac> Vlet_: k, thx.
<jonathan_> i try to install but i can not figure out how, i tryied synactic but it doenst work
<ridwan> :)
<ShadowBelmolve> anyone know how i install a boot-loader in a pendrive? it need to select between two linux in the same pendrive
<Jack_Sparrow> Vlet_ thanks for that explanation..  It explains a question from earlier today
<Jack_Sparrow> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Jack_Sparrow> ShadowBelmolve or pendrivelinux.com
<stef_> jrib, http://pastebin.com/m1bf8def5 my xorg.conf is destroyed...
<stef_> :-<
<magazist> thanks for TuniX12
<stef_> tried the reconfigure command..
<stef_> the same thing
<magazist> he is has help me
<stef_> :(
<ShadowBelmolve> ubottu, but, it say about i install 2 linux in the same pendrive with a boot-loader? 1 linux i know, but o not know with 2
<ubottu> ShadowBelmolve: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ShadowBelmolve> kkkk
<magazist> to install RealPlayer on my ubuntu
<magazist> heeh
<pradeepb1> hi pals
<stef_> r u still there jrib ?
<ShadowBelmolve> Jack_Sparrow, in pendrivelinux.com say how install 1 linux in 1 pendrive, u know how i install 2 linux in a pendrive?
<Vlet_> Jack_Sparrow: mind you, I'm just making an educated guess, but I 'think' I'm right ;)
<ShadowBelmolve> Jack_Sparrow, my greater problem is the boot-loader
<Jack_Sparrow> ShadowBelmolve Would you not just edit grub to point to the second install
<ShadowBelmolve> Jack_Sparrow, i tryed to copy my grub to pendrive and flag he with boot, but, in the boot it says "Boot Error" =/
<Jack_Sparrow> Vlet_ I was wondering why you would distro-upgrade when you were already on hardy
<pradeepb1> what do youi mean by LCP in an internet connection ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ShadowBelmolve I dont have an answer for that.... or much of anything this am
<Vlet_> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, seems like it would make more sense if they added something like 'full-upgrade'
<fcn_> I can't get the upstart run chroot command on tty5
<ShadowBelmolve> Jack_Sparrow, i have tried to use the boot-loader of "Danm Small Linux", but i cann't understand how i target another partition >.<, its diferent of grub =/
<Yoooder> Screen question: Is there an option to have screen disconnect (instead of terminate) when I kill putty without disconnecting screen first?
<chadeldridge> ok ... so i updated to the new kernel this morning with my normal updates and now i have no desktop icons ... ???
<Stabbyjoe12> hi how do i get the awn extra applets under hardy heron the website confused me o much?
<weldan> apt-cache search avant-windows-navigator
<Kartagis> what must I do if gnome-mplayer doesn't have the font tab?
<Stabbyjoe12> welden ? whats an apt cache search
<adac> I have no more space left on my hard disk...I'm just wondering why upgrade process can still continue? Any ideas?
<chadeldridge> Anyone else missing their desktop icons after that kernel update ?
<relik77> hi peeps
<rsk> adac: space is being put aside for root user
<rsk> adac: that's why
<relik77> i'd really like some help if possible
<adac> rsk: put aside? so it is reservated some space for root that is not shown to me?
<rsk> yes basicly
<adac> rsk: do you know what the amount of this space is?
<rsk> adac: it's some percentage number afaik
<relik77> i can only login using failsafe gnome.  i've tried searching and none of the solutions work for me
<slim1> hi, anyone know how this module" libhtml-tableextract-perl " use in ubuntu, or know how to extract table data from htaml page ?
<adac> rsk: k, thx!
<relik77> what steps do i need to take to fix this?
<relik77> btw: i created a new user and that seems to login fine
<pingu__> Hallo, does anyone know a program working with .cue files for Mp3 as a playlist?
<adac> relik77: do you have space left on hard disk?
<chadeldridge> ﻿ok ... so i updated to the new kernel this morning with my normal updates and now i have no desktop icons ... ???
<relik77> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> chadeldridge do you have the same issue if you boot the older kerenl
<chadeldridge> nope .. just the new one
<chadeldridge> wait .. let me double check that
<chadeldridge> brb
<relik77> also I have a second problem regarding sound in 3d games
<relik77> it's suddenly stopped working
<relik77> is this a pulse audio/alsa issue
<relik77> and why would it suddenly stop?
<relik77> it was fine yesterday
<relik77> i'm guessing its related to the update?
<NET||abuse> Hey guys, On Hardy trying to set a directory as shared on my system so i can throw files onto it (for a basic small office file share), it tries to edit a shares conf file, but gives me permission denied. netshare error 255 " cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares."
<chadeldridge> Jack_Sparrow:  correction .. i have no desktop icons on any of the kernels installed
<darthanubis> I just iptables -F its showing policy DROP as opposed to ACCEPT. I can't ping on this box anymore after trying to enable internet connection sharing. It no longer has internet. Flusing iptables has not worked. How do I restore internet or fix this please?
 * Stabbyjoe12 does anyone no how to install awnextra applets?
<Grim76__> darthanubis: I think you have to do that via sudo.  Did you flush the tables that way?
<lut4rp> Stabbyjoe12, what do you mean?
<gnumm> when i want to play a video from the apple website
<gnumm> totem says a "text"html" plugin is missing
<darthanubis> Grim76__, lol
<killux> hey, ubuntu takes like 1 minute to login. Does anyone know what may cause this. I read it may be a misconfigured lo interface.
<gnumm> what is it?
<Stabbyjoe12> i dont no hwo to get the package or what repo its on the websie isnt very helpfu
<darthanubis> please serious answers
<killux> the boot up speed is fine, its just went i try to login to the desktop
<mike-e> anyone know where to get a flash plugin for firefox 3?
<Grim76__> darthanubis: Sorry did not realize you had done it that way since you did not include that in your original query.
<gnumm> mike-e: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<lut4rp> mike-e, have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<mike-e> that's all installed already
<lut4rp> mike-e, it gives you all non-free stuff
<kbrosnan> mike-e: for i686/32bit flashplugin-nonfree
<mike-e> i'll try reinstalling flashplugin-nonfree
<chadeldridge> Jack_Sparrow:  did you get that message ?
<wabash> Hi, everyone. I get weird stuff happening on Firefox 3 with Hardy. Anyone else have this? When I right click, sometimes I get a context menu (which is supposed to happen), but other times it opens a new tab, tries to save, or opens a new window. Anyone else have this?
<aorthr33> Has anyone ever lost their menus in Gnome?  I booted up my laptop yesterday (Hardy heron), and the machine came up fine, and even showed my wallpaper, but no Gnome Menu at all.  I can't do anything but change desktops w/Ctrl-Alt-<arrow>
<mike-e> yeah reinstalling flashplayer didn't work.
<relik77> aorthr33 does failsafe gnome login work?
<kbrosnan> wabash: have any mouse gesture extensions installed?
<gnumm> type in the url field "about:plugins"
<killux> lo
<killux> !lo
<ubottu> Factoid lo not found
<aorthr33> login (failsaife and normal) works just fine...everything seems to be fine, except for the missing menu
<wabash> kbrosnan: nope. Just plain vanila FF.
<killux> !localloopback
<ubottu> Factoid localloopback not found
<kbrosnan> mike-e: do you use x64 ubuntu?
<gnumm> flash also works on ubuntu 64bit
<mike-e> kbrosnan: no
<relik77> so its missing in the failsafe too...
<gnumm> with sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<aorthr33> rellik - yes
<mike-e> no plugins listed from about:plugins
<relik77> tried creating a new panel?
<Jack_Sparrow> chadeldridge I need to eat something.. kinda light headed this am  If I think of something I will get back to you
<chadeldridge> ok thanks
<adac> i have no more space left since the last kernel update. It said something like 240 megabyte additional space will be used...how is this possible? it was only an upgrade...
<darthanubis> I just iptables -F its showing policy DROP as opposed to ACCEPT. I can't ping on this box anymore after trying to enable internet connection sharing. It no longer has internet. Flusing iptables has not worked. How do I restore internet or fix this please?
<chadeldridge> ill just keep a window with ~/Desktop open so i can see my icons till then
<aorthr33> relik - can't create a new panel, if I right click on the desktop, I get create new file, and create new folder, but all other items are shadowed out
<Grim76__> darthanubis: http://pastebin.com/d312a0c65
<darthanubis> Grim76__, just follow each line?
<relik77> sorry - only thing i can suggest is run 'killall gnome-panel' in terminal
<Grim76__> darthanubis: yes
<relik77> it might bring it back
<aorthr33> I don't think I can open a terminal, but maybe I could Alt F2 to another instance?
<relik77> can try
<relik77> so does anyone know how to fix my problem?  I can only login through the failsafe...
<relik77> a regular login leaves me with a wallpaper, a working mouse and amsn starting up
<relik77> no panels, AWN, cairo-dock
<relik77> :s
<cjohnson_> How can I check the syslog in an SSH environment
<dlozarie> good day, Firefox Download Day's almost here!
<dlozarie> can I get some help with sbackup, guys?
<sharperguy> is there any software that can help me fix a broken pixel in an lcd screen?
<dlozarie> sharperguy, www.killdeadpixel.com ;)
<dlozarie> guys, how do I pause/stop an sbackup backup operation?
<adac> how can I see which old kernels still are installed?
<tyler> spore leaked?
<Kartagis> adac: vi /boot/grub/menu.lst
<poypoy> hi i was just wondering in a pc book a bit back it sead you can make cash buy filling online servys out is that true
<dlozarie> guys, I need some sbackup help. A backup is in progress, how do I stop it?
<dlozarie> poypoy, that's true, tho I think your question's out of topic.
<adac> Kartagis: and which packages I have to remove if I wanna "delete" an old kernel?
<poypoy> where wuld i go to fined out the relevent info
<connyosis> poypoy: it's called google
<Kartagis> adac: use dpkg -L linux-image-whatever to find out
<poypoy> ok thx guys i have a problem i cant get my cam to work
<unavailable> this is why i hate windows   http://paste.ubuntu.com/20874/
<poypoy> its a microdia
<capri> hi room
<poypoy> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0c45:613c Microdia
<rsk> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Wine_1_0_Released
<rsk> \o/
<dlozarie> guys any terminal command or anything to pause/cancel an sbackup backup operation in progress? halp please?
<capri> can i configure compiz fusion on intel card ?
<Dombre> yes you can
<jonathan_>  alguem pode me dizer qual e a senha do su
<capri> Dombre: i tried but its not working :(
<Dombre> huh you using hardy?
<capri> yes
<textchimp> i'm having trouble with my Logitech wireless trackball, it seems to disconnect itself a lot, it leaves a lot of stuff in /var/log/messages along the lines of "usb 6-1.4: reset low speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5" - does anyone know wy?
<textchimp> why
<jonathan_> can someone tell me the password of the user su
<Dombre> capri: did you enable aiglx support?
<unavailable> textchimp you have usb 2.0?
<dlozarie> can no one help me with my sbackup problem? will shutting down the system stop the backup without causing any harm?
<Pici> !root | jonathan_
<ubottu> jonathan_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<unavailable> Jonathan_  sudo sh
<Kartagis> hoşçakalın / bye
<unavailable> Jonathan_  sudo su
<unavailable> srry
<Daisuke_Laptop> sudo -s
<erUSUL> !rootshell
<ubottu> Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<maxo_> really serious question: is it just me or is facebook down?!
<capri> Dombre: i tried it few weeks back but it didnt work .. Can anyone refer me website to configure compiz fusion with intel card ?
<dlozarie> help!!
<jonathan_> so i enter su as user then sudo
<Pici> maxo_: #ubuntu-offtopic
<darthanubis> Grim76__, after I rebooted it does not seem the changes stuck http://pastebin.com/d116b5c9f thats what I got
<unavailable> jonathan_ no
<Dombre> Capri: hold on
<unavailable> jonathan_ you enter sudo su
<sudobash> is this still insecure: https://bugs.launchpad.net/blender/+bug/6671
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 6671 in blender "insecure file access (breezy, dapper, edgy, gutsy, hardy)" [Medium,Triaged]
<unavailable> jonathan_ then you are root
<jonathan_> what means sudo
<unavailable> maxo_ facebook not working for me
<capri> Dombre: ok
<tritium> unavailable, jonathan_ : sudo -i, rather than sudo su
<textchimp> unavailable, yes, it's a recent motherboard
<dlozarie> guys, help me! How do I stop a backup being performed by sbackup?
<GreggHouse> jonathan_, It's a french word meaning "DO this as SuperUser"
<relik77> maxo_ facebook works here
<Daisuke_Laptop> unavailable: you say facebook isn't working like it's a bad thing
<unavailable> jonathan_ type sudo
<GreggHouse> I'm prescribing you with root privelidges.
<unavailable> actually i never use it
<berezovski> hy all
<unavailable> facebook is gay
<GreggHouse> If that doesn't work, then I'll give you a differential diagnosis.
<_woodz> facebook is worse than windows am i right guys?
<Dombre> Capri: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<unavailable> they state in their tos that any information you post becomes their property
<unavailable> exactly _woods
<tritium> !language | unavailable
<ubottu> unavailable: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<unavailable> exactly _woodZ
<unavailable> tritium what did i say?
<capri> Dombre: Thanks .. let me check it
<jonathan_> why i can not copy in the folder cd\opt
<tritium> unavailable: I'm not going to repeat it.  See above.
<GreggHouse> differential diagnosis: potty mouth. I'm prescribing you with a high dose of STFU.
<sudobash> lol
<clintchance> Is there a pluging for the CompizConfig settings manager that makes it do the Lamp thing?
<Dombre> can any one help me figure out how to get my friends wireless card working?  He has a Tendnet TEW-423PI, I've got him running ubuntu 8.10 64bit edition.
<GreggHouse> I hate client hours...
<Bricker> i instaslled ubuntu on my laptop the other night (using a shrunk drive from vista) and it seems everytime i do a system update (ie i did system update the other night, and now today for 45updates) and when i do them and restart, it seems to duplicate itself on the GRUB loader. ANy ideas?
<relik77> anyone here actually like PulseAudio?
<sudobash> Dombre either Madwifi or ndiswrapper if it isnt working and you dont see anything under iwconfig in terminal
<madman91> hello everyone
<relik77> o/
<maurizio_> Hi, someone can help me to configure a net with 2 linux pc and 3 windows?
<jonathan_> can someone help me i can not figure out why i can not copy in the folder opt
<madman91> how can I see what wireless card I have? lspci and lshw dont show it.. unless my built in wireless is also my ethernet card?
<sudobash> jonathan try using sudo before your copy command
<madman91> maurizio_: be specific
<unavailable> jonathan_ type sudo cp nameoffile destination
<berezovski> I'm having problems with the codification of pam (/ etc / security / pam_mount.conf.xml) Someone already gone through this problem?
<sudobash> wireless card will show up as ethernet
<Dombre> Sudobash:  So out of the box I wont see it in network
<clintchance> ﻿maurizio_ whats to setup? Plugthem in and on linux install samba
<pen> how do I make awn integrated to ubuntu desktop? for example, when I use awn and switching apps by clicking the different icons, the compiz animation would not process and sometimes even awn would recreate the icon to the right of the bar, what happened to awn with compiz?
<madman91> sudobash: ok, thanks
<jonathan_> i did use sudo befor in the console but when i try to copy using the navigator it doesn't work
<sudobash> you mean Nautilus
<sudobash> ?
<sudobash> trygoing to terminal and type: sudo nautilus
<jonathan_> yes
<cjk2> fail
<sudobash> and then try again
<_woodz> No he means netscape navigator
<Bricker> no way am i getting support in here :P, 1325 people?
<Bricker> holy
<clintchance> Is there a pluging for the CompizConfig settings manager that makes it do the Lamp thing?
 * unavailable thinks there should be a sudo <insert command here> info
<sudobash> your pretty good there woodz... you want to see what im working on just my channel
<sipior> Bricker: most of us only lurk...
<sudobash> join
<textchimp> does anyone know what that USB issue is? is USB support much better in the more recent Ubuntu release?
<_woodz> huh?
<Bricker> ;P
<sudobash> Bricker you can get help here
<berezovski> I'm having problems with the codification of pam (/ etc / security / pam_mount.conf.xml) Someone already gone through this problem?
<relik77> could anyone tell me why sound in alien-arena would suddenly stop working?
<Bricker> ill idle and await a response while googling ;P
<relik77> it worked yesterday
<unavailable> textchimp   unless you have problems with 8.04 i would suggest updating just to have the most recent
<jonathan_> great it is working
<relik77> now it doesnt
<darthanubis> Grim76__, thanks fro the help
<_woodz> relik77: Have you gone deaf?
<relik77> maybe
<clintchance> How do i setup Lamp incompiz?
<relik77> at least thats a creative answer
<Bricker> and AHA, i found the answer. i think *reads*
<_woodz> relik77: I always think outside the box.
<relik77> clintchance go to the animations tab
<relik77> in ccsm
<textchimp> unavailable, yeah, i'm just worried about all the customisations i might lose. also the updater gives me an error when i try to run it
<sudobash> Bricker you can edit your Grub menu
<clintchance> ﻿ relik77 the one place i didnt look. Thanks
<Cracker2> what was the command to download a file from internet?
<Bricker> ya, i see that now, just odd that it does it, i didnt recall it doing it before but then again, im sure im crazy :P
<X-Seti> fget
<sudobash> wget will do that Cracker2
<unavailable> textchimp   well its either lose eye candy and gain better hw support, or keep eye candy and not be able to use some hw
<X-Seti> sudobach, how are you with user access?
<Cracker2> yea i remember wget too but - wget: command not found. as well as fget not found
<sudobash> its adding different kernel version right?
<sudobash> im ok why?
<unavailable> textchimp  or spend hours trying to fix your mouse problem
<sudobash> Cracker2 you have to download via apt-get
<Pici> Cracker2: wget needs to be installed first.  sudo apt-get install wget
<sudobash> sudo apt-get install wget
<clintchance> ﻿ relik77 how do i enable it in there
<X-Seti> sudobash, i messed something up, here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5203605#post5203605
<unavailable> textchimp  whats your updater error?
<relik77> i think there is a minimize/maximise tab
<Cracker2> ok thanks
<naxa> hi! recently www.google.com is not responding when i'm trying to search or log into gmail. Have you encountered this problem with firefox?
<relik77> within animations
<Cracker2> but are there any different commands except fget/wget?
<X-Seti> sudobash, im not to sure how to fix the problem, but i know there is a command on shell, moduser?
<NisseHult> Which are the big differenses between 7.1 and 8.04?
<filo1234> hi, wich is the right java plugin for ubuntu 64 bit?
<cdavis> When I run the memo over display gdesklet it says I don't have the right python code, does someone have an examply because I don't know python
<Bricker> thanks guys, keep up the good work
<_woodz> filo1234: 0.94
<relik77> what i did was enable random animations, and within each of the tabs, unchecked the ones i didnt want to use
<sudobash> hmmm X-Seti thats a new one gor me... Luckily there are a lot of smart peoplein here let me try to do some googling for you real quick
<clintchance> ﻿ relik77 ok
<filo1234> _woodz:  is in the repos?
<Stormx2> Cracker2, no. Linux has no other commands than wget.
<sudobash> have you check to make sure you are still a sudoer?
<X-Seti> ive googled to no end
<filo1234> _woodz: how can i installa that?
<clintchance> ﻿ relik77 Yeah im still haveing problems here. Do you have a link?
<sudobash> so X-seti can you login those new accounts? what happens when you type sudo bash in any of them?
<sudobash> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=162867
<usicow> Im trying to setup postfix and couirer-pop on my ubuntu box. Locally I can telnet to localhost on port 25 and interact with the pop3 server.. but if I do it from outside I can connect, but then if I type anything the connection is just dropped. What could be wrong?
<RedLXXXIV> What's goin on everyone!?!
<X-Seti> sudo only works in root
<maurizio_> Sorry I wos at the phone.The problem is just with a linux pc, my laptop, that can't see the otherones, but those can see the laptop. I've setted the same workgroup of the other pc and a static ip. I've installed samba and smbf to. someone can help me?
<sudobash> but you dont need it in root :p
<X-Seti> it used to work as me signed in as K
<sudobash> log in as root and check to see if K is an admin (sudoer)
<sudobash> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=162867
<berezovski> I nedd help for pam_mount!
<maurizio_> sorry for the mistakes, my english is very bad
<X-Seti> and i used to have access to ntfs, but no longer becuase of the permissions seem to be messed up
<X-Seti> bug maybe adding users.
<sudobash> or sudo adduser name_of_user admin
<capri> Dombi: u there ?
<sipior> usicow: probably your MTA dropping you once it realises you aren't a mail agent :-)
<sudobash> well without sudo cause you are tooy
<sudobash> root
<chell> hey there
<sudobash> well first is fix sudo... then you may need to chown some files and chmod them if you want others to be able to read...
<capri> ystem -> Preferences -> Desktop Effects and click 'Enable Desktop Effects'  .. i dont have Enable Desktop Effects there
<sipior> usicow: try an EHLO statement and see if it balks
<Grim76__> darthanubis: Not a problem.
<usicow> sipior: yeah, just drops me.. so same thing there.
<sipior> usicow: but not when telnetting form localhost?
<usicow> sipior: exactly.. from localhost its fine..
<capri> what keys i can use to check that my compiz fusion is working ?
<avis> do esata drives work ok in hardy ?
<X-Seti> sudobash, if i log out, it will not allow me to log in as root
<NET||abuse> Hi guys, so i reboot and no longer get netshare error 255 when i try to set a share through the gui.,,, now i'm trying to connect to the samba share i've created and it asks for login, so who do i login as? If i use my own desktop user account name with the NTLM login on my vista laptop it keeps sticking the laptop hostname infront of the user
<idhtns> i'm running firefox 3 rc1.  when firefox is trying to load a page, Xorg cpu usage shoots up to about 55% and firefox usage goes up to 25%, so the whole system slows down terribly.  has anyone else experienced this?  any ideas?
<sudobash> you cant login as root?
<X-Seti> not from the login screen
<sudobash> what about when you press ctrl-alt-f1 or f2 (Remember Ctrl-Alt-F7 should bring you back)
<sudobash> can you login terminal as root?
<X-Seti> root user can not log in from this panel
<X-Seti> yes i can
<sudobash> right your not supposed to login X as root
<sipior> usicow: bizarre. might be worthwhile to break out tcpdump and see what's going on
<sudobash> cool so your in as root
<quinn> maybe you can log as root
<textchimp> unavailable, why do you say i'll lose the eye candy?
<sudobash> adduser K admin
<capri> what keys i can use to check that my compiz fusion is working ?
<humbolt> Which software to use for screencasts?
<Pici> !screencast | humbolt
<ubottu> humbolt: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<textchimp> what's the name of the ubuntu updater?
<X-Seti> sudobash, The user `k' is already a member of `admin'.
<sudobash> hmmm one sec...
<usicow> sipior: ok, will do. thanks
<sudobash> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-14366.html
<sudobash> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<RedLXXXIV> Looks like I might have to clean install Gutsy over Hardy - My webcam isn't working with the hardy drivers (locks up Kopete and cheese), I installed the UVCVideo drivers, and they work on and off, but kopete still freezes up. Any ideas?
<unavailable> textchimp  cause you should probably do a clean install using the live cd
<clintchance> ﻿ relik77 Do you have the lamp effect installed right now?
<textchimp> unavailable, you don't think i could do it from my current install? (7.04 feisty fawn)
<capri> can anyone hear me ?
<Pici> capri: I can read you
<clintchance> capri no
<NET||abuse> hey guys, anyone know what i need to change to allow my vista laptop to connect to a samba share on hardy?
<capri> thx
<capri> Pici: need help compiz fusion
<capri> i installed it using ubuntu help guide
<unavailable> textchimp  well i never dist-upgrade.... so i dont have experience.  but i would think that anything broken with your current distro might cause probs with your upgrade
<capri> just want to know how can i test it with Cube effects , fire effects etc
<Pici> capri: Try ctrl-alt-left
<capri> what key are used for that purpose ?
<RedLXXXIV> sup capri
<sudobash> or ctlr alt middle mouse  button sometimes
<capri> Pici: it moved my desktop from one space to other
<ak5> hello, whats the recommended way from turning ubuntu into xubuntu?
<capri> i mean i moved from one workspace to other
<Armada> problem 1: My Guest sharing on samba is broken it doesn't work in either ubuntu of windows, and yes I have a "nobody" account and put on all options needed fo guest sharing. It used to work fine.
<capri> what about cube effect ?
<Armada> *or windows
<quinn> capri, alt+acps lock
<sipior> ak5: install xfce?
<X-Seti> nop, no joy
<capri> acps ?
<ak5> sipior: thats all?
<Pici> capri: You'd need to enable that by installing simple-ccsm
<RedLXXXIV> capri: Caps
<ak5> sipior: xubuntu has no other packages?
<Pici> ak5: Install xubuntu-desktop and remove ubuntu-desktop (if you want to)
<ak5> Pici: thx
<textchimp> unavailable, hmm, ok
<sipior> ak5: it probably does, but if you don't know what they are, you won't miss them :-)
<jonathan_> if i am inside the folder opt how can access the folder folder2 inside opt
<jonathan_> by the console
<capri> not its not working :(
<maurizio_> Hi, I've a problem with samba. The problem is just with a linux pc, my laptop, that can't see the otherones, but those can see the laptop. I've setted the same workgroup of the other pc and a static ip. I've installed samba and smbf too. someone can help me?
<capri> i have enable it
<ak5> sipior: meh :D
<textchimp> unavailable, i've just got so much custom tweaked stuff with all the JACK sound stuff and lots of libraries and settings and so on
<textchimp> i wish USB support just worked
<db-keen> Is the linux-generic package obsolete? I can't upgrade linux-image-generic without removing it.
<RedLXXXIV> capri: hang on, I have desktop effects set up, I'll figure it out for ya ;)
<RedLXXXIV> capri: and yes, you have to enable it
<filo1234> hi, wich is the right java plugin for ubuntu 64 bit?
<jonathan_> if i am inside the folder opt how can access the folder folder2 inside opt by the console
<Pici> jonathan_: cd folder2
<Pici> !cli | jonathan_
<ubottu> jonathan_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<maurizio_> madman91 I've specified the problem like you requiered
<capri> Red_XXXIV: i have enable it when i rum ccsm on command prompt and did its settings
<javb> where is the trash in ubuntu 8.04 ? ? I want to empty it via cmd line !
<Aaron_Feldspar> Hello, is there anyone here who can provide some help?
<mohkohn> Based on this what am I doing wrong in sharing my internet
<mohkohn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20892/
<gordonjcp> !ask | Aaron_Feldspar
<ubottu> Aaron_Feldspar: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<sipior> ak5: anyway, i think installing xubuntu-desktop will cover everything for you
<Aaron_Feldspar> lol, sorry then: is there a way to use the ubuntu command line without installing the rest of the os(especially the kernel ;( )?
<tyler> why would a drive on the desktop be named 750.2 GB Media when in my fstab its mounted to /media/music?  and how would i change the name so it just says music for the name?
<mohkohn> By the way my ISP is coming in eth0 and eth1 is facing my laptop
<RedLXXXIV> capri, you set up the keyboard commands? I also set mine to ctrl+alt and mouse drag to change workspaces
<maurizio_> someone can help me?
<capri> YES .. it worked for me
<sipior> Aaron_Feldspar: no. without the kernel, the machine does nothing...
<sudobash> lol
<sipior> Aaron_Feldspar: i suppose you could install cygwin on windows or so...
<capri> but i m talking about cube and fire effect ?
<Aaron_Feldspar> oh, thanks.. ill check it out
<RedLXXXIV> Capri: Crack open CCSM
<Aaron_Feldspar> peace peoples ^^
<ak5> sipior: thx
<tyler> why would a drive on the desktop be named 750.2 GB Media when in my fstab its mounted to /media/music?  and how would i change the name so it just says music for the name?
<capri> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion .. i have installed all mentioned here
<aeg37> hello everyone.  i just installed the upgrade to hardy and my audio sounds really bad. any thought?
<erUSUL> !label
<ubottu> Factoid label not found
<sudobash> !repeat | tyler
<ubottu> tyler: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<sipior> tyler: the label is separate from the mount point. you can rename the volume in nautilus.
<benpicco> Hi, my laptop doesn't wake up from standby since kernel 2.6.24.18
<madadam> someone can help me with a samba problem
<sudobash> tyler:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<sudobash> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<ffs> ok so i got amd64 and its running, but i need to uninstall the video driver that was default installed and intall a different one so i can use my screen at full resolution... sounds simple BUT apparentley when snaptic package manager trys to uninstall the driver, it cant because the object /usr/lib43/something is missing... well i aint surprised its missing, my libs are lib64... ideas?
<tyler> thanks
<Fallen_Serdar> Hi
<capri> Red_XXXIV: what are the keys for Cube effect ?
<pratik1> how to configure microphone settings
<tyler> middle mouse click hold it
<RedLXXXIV> capri: I pm'd you
<tyler> for me anyways
<jtaylor13> nividia 6100 card and everytime i enable the drivers and reboot it.i get the new resolution at the login screen.but after i sign in i get says input not supported on the monitor.
<jonathan_> thanks a lot it is done
<jonathan_> bye
<teadict> what's the fastest way to let a winXP box in my lan view the files in linux box? (i know samba, but i can't believe it doesn't have a GUI yet :S)
<teadict> so it's pretty confusing.. what's files should i keep in mind to leave my lan appropiate for xp-linux sharing?
<ffs> jtaylor13 - intresting you say that because my login window LOOKS good... but when i login i cant get about 640x480 resolution at this stage
<error404notfound> anyone here has hP compaq 6720?
<ommegang> are there S3 unichrome drivers for hardy?
<jtaylor13> ffs: i can't get past the login screen.I get the login in sound but i get a black monitor saying (( input not supported))
<RedLXXXIV> capri: You getting my pms?
<RedLXXXIV> hahaha, pms
<ommegang> how come audio in an embedded video doesnt work?
<ffs> jtaylor13 - have you tried using ALT-SHIFT-F1 or F2 and getting a fresh terminal session up then changing your driver there ?
<jtaylor13> ffs: good with vista.new to ubuntu linux.no idea how to do that
<ffs> jtaylor13 - you can quit x and then change the driver and restart x after that... do that till you get a driver that works for your setup all the way through
<pratik1> pratik1: how to configure microphone settings
<tyler> sipior:how would i change the label in nautilus
<ffs> jtaylor13 - ok so can you ALT-SHIFT-F2 and get a login prompt ?
<jtaylor13> ffs:can you point me to more details.
 * ffs presumes that you are on irc via a different computer
<Armada> My Guest sharing on samba is broken it doesn't work in either ubuntu or windows, and yes I have a "nobody" account and put on all options needed fo guest sharing. It used to work fine.
<unavailable> US/Pacific
<unavailable> time US/Pacific
<ffs> wtf jtaylor13 - on your keyboard... press some keys... those keys being alt-shift-f2
<unavailable> !time US/Pacific
<ubottu> Factoid time us/pacific not found
<unavailable> huh?
<hiffy> is ATI linux support for multihead environments still crap? I can't get displayconfig-gtk to allow me to expand the desktop into the 2nd screen
<Pici> !msgthebot | unavailable
<ubottu> unavailable: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<jtaylor13> ffs: i mean when do i do it.I know the keys.
<ommegang> how can i get embedded video streaming in firefox to play audio?
<unavailable> !time US/Pacific
<teadict> how does the lan domains work'
<teadict> ?
<sipior> tyler: i believe there is an option available from the right-click menu
<Armada> !time US/Los Angeles
<ffs> yea well jtaylor - have a look in your x config and see which video driver its trying to load
<ubottu> Armada: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ffs> then change it for a different one...
<ommegang> are there s3 unichrome driver for ubuntu
<sun01tech> how do i undue gksudo nautilis? i am unable to write to my home directory
<ak5> sipior: hey, I get these parser errors while doing sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<tyler> sipior: its greyed out so u cant click it
<ak5> sipior: should I be afraid?
<sipior> ak5: i doubt it
<httpdss> im trying to get a bluetooth network with an ubuntu laptop and a windows desktop. my idea is not Internet Sharing just want to use Synergy ... using pand i get "Protocol Error(71)", any idea on how to solve this, or any site that can help me out with a solution?
<Armada> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ffs> nForce driver here
<sipior> tyler: try bringing up the volume information, and see if it changeable from there
<Safiyyah> hi all, what does one do if you installed ubuntu and forgot the password, is there a way to over-ride it?
<db-keen> javb: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/36535
<httpdss> Safiyyah, select safe mode kernel and when you see the cursor, type in ... passwd <username>
<Safiyyah> ok, gonna do that
<Safiyyah> brb
<Dombre> how do I configure ndiswrapper to work with my wireless card?
<stef_> anyone knows why I get a white screen when I try to enable normal or extra desktop effects? :|
<gitti> hallo
<Armada> I have a 1TB HardDrive and it takes way too long for fsck to complete. I only use it for storage, so is it safe to turn it off for a storage-only drive?
<Armada> in fstab
<ffs> jtaylor13 - try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<trod> I am new to eterm and using on fluxbox, I see some stray/garbled lines and have to press ctrl+l everytime
<Belisarivs> hi all
<kakoonia> !music
<ubottu> Factoid music not found
<trod> is there a configuration that I am missing?
<kakoonia> !ardour
<ubottu> Factoid ardour not found
<flobbo> I am halfway towards setting up 3 displays with 2 videocards in ubuntu but I ran into some weird problems. Any experts here?
<sipior> Armada: sure. if you're running an ext3 filesystem on it, just try "sudo tune2fs -c 0 -i 0 /dev/<whatever>
<hiptobecubic> when i try to run a make it gives me a large error
<hiptobecubic> http://pastebin.com/m749361f3
<kakoonia> hey, which programs are similar to qbase, and which to fruity-loops maybe?
<madadam> someone can help me with samba?
<sipior> Armada: you still might want to run fsck every six months or so...
<Armada> sipior: I just edited the fstab directly through "sudo gedit /etc/fstab" there is nothing wrong with that right?
<kakoonia> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sun01tech> who should be owner of the home folder?
<Armada> sun01tech: root I think
<sipior> Armada: that also works.
<Chikubu> i am having difficulties with firestarter, anyone a guru?  when i enable firestarter, i can't ping other computers on local net, the internet sharing does not work, though i can get to work just issuing some iptable commands, i'd be happy just to get the firewall part working, i have two other machines on local net, have both in the inbound trafic policy set to allow
<erUSUL> !inetsharing
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<sipior> Armada: although, generally, you'll want to invoke such programs with gksudo instead
<Armada> sipior: what's the advantage?
<sipior> Armada: it's less likely to leave root-owned crap files in your home directory
<sipior> Armada: some graphical programs can break severely if they are run with sudo, and then as your normal user, because they will not be able to modify log files, &cet.
<_moro_bana_> !flash
<Belisarivs> Just encountered weird thing in Synaptic. After I order it to perform some changes to packages (install, uninstall ..) it finishes all tasks, but "Close" button is greyed. Where is the problem?
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<sun01tech> i think i messed up my permissions because everything appears in nautilus with a lock and i am unable to save configurations
<phdmybest> howto ﻿recompile with -fPIC?
<_moro_bana_> is the adobe flash still  broken?
<Armada> sipior: ok, thanks
<sipior> phdmybest: recompile what?
<NET||abuse> Hey guys, i just used the GUI method to set a folder under my home dir to be shared (simple www dir in my home so i can run a dev apache server for some sites) but when i try to connect i don't get in with my user/pass, i've tried from a vista business laptop and from the local ubuntu machine, the system doesn't accept the combination of domain/user : password
<aleksandr> Привет всем. Никто не подкскажет как поставить Epson Scaner  2480 на  Ubuntu 8.04??
<benpicco> ,ru? aleksandr
<Pici> !ru | aleksandr
<ubottu> aleksandr: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<sun01tech> sipor: thats exacly what i did...i gksudo nautilus
<phdmybest> sipior: i got an error when i complied my libpng.the system said: ﻿relocation R_X86_64_32 against `a local symbol' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC /usr/local/lib/libz.a: could not read symbols: Bad value
<sTiVo> pidgin has suddenly crapped out for me on ubuntu.  Has AOL perhaps cut us off at the knees?
<aleksandr> soory, pereputal kanal
<Pici> sTiVo: I've heard a few other people say the same thing today, its not just you.
<sTiVo> AIM Client running on VMWare Windows VM has no trouble
<sun01tech> sipior: how can i undo my mistake
<sipior> sun01tech: beats me
<cdc> How and where do you edit the boot grub options? I have a friend who installed ubuntu on spare partition with vista as main partition but cannot reboot into vista now that ubuntu has been installed.
<NET||abuse> Can anyone help me with this simple folder sharing out to a vista machine ?
<sipior> sun01tech: try issuing a "chown -R <user>:<user>  from /home
<sipior> sun01tech: and add a sudo before that..
<poopuser> hai guyz what command should i use to determinate size of aaaallllll my files in /?
<sTiVo> thanks Pici, any idea where to get more info on this Pidgin problem?
<sun01tech> sipior: ok
<sipior> sun01tech: sudo chown -R <user>:<user> user
<Pici> sTiVo: Not at the moment, but you could try looking on bugs.ubuntu.com
<Armada> My Guest sharing on samba is broken it doesn't work in either ubuntu or windows, and yes I have a "nobody" account and put on all options needed for guest sharing. It used to work fine.
<sTiVo> is it just ubuntu or any pidgin
<Belisarivs> poopuser, "df", "du"
<kurumin> g
<ipei> Hi all happy Ubuntuists! Can someone please help me with a problem of seeing files and maps on a windows machine? :) (From Ubntu 8.04)
<poopuser> Belisarivs, thank u
<negge^> ipei google for windows xp ext3 driver
<Armada> ipei: Please be more specific
<iamjman> hackthissite.org
<ipei> negge & Armada Sorry... I can see the Win computer in the network tree, but I can't see files or mas in it... But its maps and files shared. :)
<negge^> aah
<benpicco> ipei, there is ext2fs fr windows or something
<evilbug> i'm having trouble making my samsung syncmaster 953bw work properly with hardy on my macbook pro (i'm using a dvi cable,no converters or anything).
<benpicco> ,samba? ipei
<janwari> My sound card was working before and was trying to get the mic working so i ran sox -c 2 -s -w -r 32000 -t ossdsp /dev/dsp1 -t ossdsp -w -r 32000 /dev/dsp and now my sound card is no longer working. is there a way that i can revert back to the previous sound card settings?
<Armada> ipei: It should show as ubuntu supports it through samba by default
<hiptobecubic> i'm trying to do a simple sudo make and i'm getting the error as follows http://pastebin.com/m749361f3
<benpicco> !samba | ipei
<ubottu> ipei: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<maxwell> hi people
<ipei> benpicco, Yes, that service is running, but I can't seem to find any info on the web. Its just info for win -> linux, not lin -> win O.o
<Armada> benpicco: But it should already work by default
<Armada> ipei: yes it is
<Armada> ipei: The samba client is lin -> win
<benpicco> ipei, can you acces the windows shares from other pcs?
<ipei> Armada, I know...
<maxwell> I'm need of brazilian topic
<berezovski> I'm having problems with the codification of pam (/ etc / security / pam_mount.conf.xml) Someone already gone through this problem?
<Pici> !br | maxwell
<ubottu> maxwell: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<maxwell> ok
<Armada> ipei: I also think the problem may be the PC you're trying to access
<ipei> benpicco, Yes, from all other XP machines, not the only Vista machine throuh....
<maxwell> thanks
<adityag> i removed almost all the default shortcuts from the default panel as my screen resolution was very less, is it possible to get that panel back ????
<ipei> Armada, I can see and browse the Win machines with eatch other...
<xsnicksx> hello i have a problem and i need some help. I have installed ubuntu 8.04 on my laptop acer 6920G and it doesn't recognise my network card. only the wireless card. Do you have any idea what may be?
<xsnicksx> thanks
<Armada> ipei: what if you try to access the IP directly with: smb://<ip number>
<Cyndrework> in x-chat is there anyway to see what channels I was in last session?
<xsnicksx> it doesn't appear te wired connection
<ipei> Armada, Hmm, I haven't tried... I will do so...
<wolfwalker> How do you check how much ram your computer has in Ubuntu?
<wolfwalker> 8.04
<adityag> ﻿i removed almost all the default shortcuts from the default panel as my screen resolution was very less, is it possible to get that panel back ????
<sTiVo> pidgin is back up
<ipei> Armada, Oh, when I did that I saw the files and maps... Whats wrong then? :/
<linux_> hey
<trask> wolfwalker: i use conky to tell me system stuff
<adityag> wolfwalker: gnome-system-monitor type in terminal
<Guest47109> this is kiran
<Cyndrework> ooo hotmail.com quit filtering out firefox logins
<wolfwalker> Thanks
<Guest47109> hello aditya
<NET||abuse> ok, with samba server by default, just using the right click contextual menu to share a folder, what does samba then use for it's auth? I am going to Places->Network->localhost to try and connect to my own share, and login with my normal account credentials which it rejects?
<jtaylor13> ffs: how do i do the driver switch
<Armada> ipei: the computer name is not resolving correctly
<ipei> Armada, But it seems like I have problem with opening the maps then...
<adityag> ﻿i removed almost all the default shortcuts from the default panel as my screen resolution was very less, is it possible to get that panel back ????
<janwari> My sound card was working before and was trying to get the mic working so i ran sox -c 2 -s -w -r 32000 -t ossdsp /dev/dsp1 -t ossdsp -w -r 32000 /dev/dsp and now my sound card is no longer working. is there a way that i can revert back to the previous sound card settings?
<ipei> Armada, wird.. :(
<Armada> ipei: indeed
<kakoonia> can anyone point out some good music making program, with optional vst's/plugins and loops.. ?
<mynameistux> Hi, I have a question about LILO, (grub does not work for me)
<kakoonia> !ardour
<ubottu> Factoid ardour not found
<onats> how can i make avant startup automatically?
<kakoonia> onats: goto System->preferences->session
<onats> kakoonia, got it.. thanks!
<kakoonia> add a session, there you need to add the app
<mynameistux> @onats I did it by using ubuntu tweek, but there is almost certainly an easier way
<kakoonia> just write avant-window-navigator, both the name, and command.
<adityag> what is avast anyways?
<kdubb> disconnect
<onats> avast is an antivirus
<mynameistux> a dock, like on a mac
<onats> !avast
<ubottu> Factoid avast not found
<kakoonia> avant!
<kakoonia> not avast
<mynameistux> avant is a dock, like on a mac
<onats> anyone here using netbeans?
<kakoonia> ye
<kakoonia> me
<Guest47109> yes
<Guest47109> me
<kakoonia> me too
<mynameistux> it is called awn, or avant window navigator
<onats> kakoonia, better than eclipse?
<tyler> is there a codec for windows media audio for mplayer in the respitories?
<kakoonia> hmm.. im not sure, i think i like eclipse better because i got used to it, but i think they are pretty much the same
<xsnicksx> ﻿hello i have a problem and i need some help. I have installed ubuntu 8.04 on my laptop acer 6920G and it doesn't recognise my network card. only the wireless card. Do you have any idea what may be? the wired network it doesn't appear. thanks
<Armada> ipei: And is this happening with every windows computer you try to share?
<kakoonia> ecplipse is on your repos too, netbeans should be installed manualy.
<window> when i turn my puter off it resets everything to default, it deletes my files and everything, as if i JUST installed Kubunut, what's up wit dat?
<onats> kakoonia, netbeans is in the repos
<ipei> Armada, Yes... :(
<kakoonia> onats: for real?
<onats> installing now
<kakoonia> hehe.. i install it manualy ;)
<C_Jack> hello
<onats> am on 8.04
<C_Jack> i need help
<C_Jack> guys
<kakoonia> cool.. good luck
<wolfwalker> ???
<jburd> !ask | C_Jack:
<ubottu> C_Jack:: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<wolfwalker> !SElinux
<ubottu> SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<adityag> how to enable COMPIZ ?
<Some_Person> What program is most like iMovie in ubuntu?
<wolfwalker> That explains the notice.......
<mynameistux> Hi, I have a question about LILO, (grub does not work for me)
<wolfwalker> Some_Person try mplayer
<rsk> !ask | compiz adityag
<ubottu> compiz adityag: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Some_Person> wolfwalker: mplayer = media player, not editor
<wolfwalker> Eh
<jburd> !compiz | adityag
<wolfwalker> Sorry, just glanced at it
<ubottu> adityag: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Armada> ipei: Well, I don't have the problem myself with any of my shares so I wouldn't know a solution, sry. Try google or ask someone else in the channel.
<Some_Person> !imovie
<ubottu> Factoid imovie not found
<Some_Person> darnit
<Scunizi> How is the newer -19 kernel that's being given out in updates this week?  Any issues?
<teadict> !mswindows
<ubottu> Factoid mswindows not found
<teadict> :(
<teadict> :P
<Some_Person> Scunizi: runs fine here
<ipei> Armada, Ok. But thanks for the help I got. .)
<mynameistux> yup no issues with the kernel here
<C_Jack> No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<Scunizi> good.. I've have to recompile VMWare server 2.0 beta.. hopefully it won't mess with it.
<jburd> Some_Person: I haven't used iMovie, however, you'd want to click through  Applications > Add/Remove Software... and look in the Multimedia section (enable all available applications).
<Armada> ipei: You can at least see them now, just not mount them ;)
<Some_Person> jburd: uhh, no
<wolfwalker> Try pitivi Some_Person
<ipei> Armada, Yesh :)
<Some_Person> wolfwalker: ok
<wolfwalker> !pitivi
<ubottu> Factoid pitivi not found
<wolfwalker> Feh
<C_Jack> i need help, guys
<jburd> Some_Person: Why not?
<Some_Person> jburd: i am not installing all multimedia apps
<Armada> ipei: Is there any specific error?
<mynameistux> what seems to be teh problem c jack
<C_Jack> No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found. this
<emorris> is there any way to find out what packages were updated in,say, the last 48 hours?
<jburd> Some_Person: err.  You don't need to install *all* of them.  Just pick and install what you think suits your purpose.
<window> when i turn my puter off it resets everything to default, it deletes my files and everything, as if i JUST installed Kubunut, what's up wit dat?
<ipei> Armada, Nope... Not an single little error... Just doesn't happen anything... :(
<Some_Person> jburd: ok
<capri> hi ! i m having problem in setting up the paint fire effect on ubuntu 7.10 with Intel card
<Armada> ipei: Did it mount? Is there a shortcut on your desktop?
<emorris> ﻿capri: do other compiz things work?
<C_Jack> im using ubuntu 8.04 kernel server and i got this eror : No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<ipei> Armada, No, it haven't got any shortcut.
<capri> the workspace movement work with ctrl+alt+left
<mynameistux> Hi, I have a question about LILO, (grub does not work for me)
<lightrush> Firefox Download Day has begun! Help them set the world record at www.spreadfirefox.com if you haven't already :)
<Armada> ipei: Not even a "Could not mount" error?
<onats> lightrush, is that today?
<emorris> !ask |﻿mynameistux
<ubottu> ﻿mynameistux: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<kbrosnan> lightrush: no, 1 hr 15 min
<ipei> Armada, No, :(
<onats> what do i have to do? download FF 3?
<capri> emorris: i tried one only
<Armada> ipei: Because I have such a problem myself I'm trying to solve
<C_Jack> I need help!!!!!!!!
<cjk2> ask a doctor.
<ipei> Armada, Ok
<C_Jack> :(
<Armada> ipei: I can't mount guest access folders that I shared on ubuntu
<emorris> ﻿capri: try some other effects. do the windows wobble when you move them etc.
<cjk2> C_Jack: but I guess even doctor won't help you if you don't tell what hurts
<ipei> Armada, Ok.
<capri> what are the keys for windows wobble ?
<C_Jack> no sound :( No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<emorris> ﻿capri: none:just move a window
<lightrush> r u sure?
<lightrush> its 17th already
<lightrush> kbrosnan, which time do they count
<C_Jack> i got this eror after pc restart
<IdleOne> is it possible to link /home/$USER/Music to a smb share and if so how?
<mynameistux> when I boot, (with LILO, long story there) it says LILO 22.8 loading linux, then the screen fills up with full stop, then it says BIOS data check succesfull. the filling up with full stops takes almost 2 minutes, how do I stop it from doing this?
<capri> i have seen that shift is the key for this effect
<capri> how can i move window ?
<kbrosnan> lightrush: Firefox download day starts at 10 am PDT
<lightrush> kbrosnan, blah
<capri> let me google
<emorris> ﻿capri: click on the title bar and drag it...
<lightrush> kbrosnan, I will have to set an alarm then - r they gonna count total DLs or unique DLs?
<capri> no not working
<Armada> ipei: Is it guest shared on the windows machine?
<kbrosnan> lightrush: i don't know
<emorris> ﻿capri: try this: go to system>prefs>appearance>visual effects .. what is selected?
<amy_> how do i get my video card drivers updated under xubuntu?
<emorris> ﻿kbrosnan: what's PDT?
<capri> no option was select .. strange .. i select extra yesterday as i configure awn
<WaxyFresh> Whats teh quickest way to convert avi=>mpeg?
<kbrosnan> emorris: Pacific daylight time UTC -7
<amy_> emorris, Pacific Daylight Time?
<C_Jack> so noone will help me??? :(((
<ipei> Armada, Actually, I don't know. :/
 * amy_ highfives kbrosnan and grins
<emorris> ﻿kbrosnan: ok, what's that in GMT?
<mablo> I got problem with my Ubuntu :S
<Armada> ipei: If it is, try to turn it off. If it's not try turning it on
<kbrosnan> emorris: 1 hr 10 min from now
<emorris> ok, 6pm
<mynameistux> when I boot, (with LILO, long story there) it says LILO 22.8 loading linux, then the screen fills up with full stop, then it says BIOS data check succesful, and then it boots normally the filling up with full stops takes almost 2 minutes, how do I stop it from doing this?
<mablo> have any of you guys a program for mp3'files?
<amy_> mablo, amarok
<amy_> mablo, for something more lightweight, mplayer
<ipei> Armada, What do you actually mean with guest sharing, if I have a guest account on the computer?
<capri> emorris: what option should i select ?
<benpicco> or xmms
<mynameistux> banshee
<mablo> cool:)
<emorris> ﻿capri: extra for now
<Armada> ipei: If anyone can access them without a password
<amy_> amarok is basically itunes for linux.
<capri> ok i did that
<hiptobecubic> i'm still in rhythmbox. it works well and has library management
<hiptobecubic> amarok is slow in gnome though
<kattman> anyone know what to use for a SosIso file?
<emorris> ﻿capri: ok, did the option stick?
<amy_> I don't find it that slow.
<poopuser> guyz i just installed emelfm2.what do i need to edit so it starts at start(...)?
<capri> my window is locked
<mynameistux> yeah, in gnome I recomend either exail or banshee
<capri> yes i have selected the extra option
<emorris> ﻿capri: give it a mo
<Armada> ipei: Oh wait, that works differently on a windows machine
<capri> ok
<Armada> ipei: Nevermind that then
<emorris> ﻿capri: what do you mean loked?
<amy_> so, anyone know how I can update the drivers for my video card so I can change resolution?
<capri> i mean i cannot see minimize , maximze etc .. i cannot move it
<ipei> Armada, Ok
<capri> when i hold the title bar
<HardDisk> amy_, what videocard?
<HardDisk> and I'm back from my lunch break :)
<amy_> HardDisk, Geforce 9800 GTX 512MB
<emorris> ﻿capri: ok, press alt-F2, then type    compiz --replace     , press OK
<HardDisk> amy_, I suggest to do sudo apt-get install envy-gtk
<legend2440> WaxyFresh: devede in synaptic is good. it uses mencoder
<onats> what kind of app should i install if i want to get a system monitoring applet on my desktop?
<HardDisk> amy_, I suggest to do sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk, sorry
<bluefox83> since when is #wine an invite-only channel?
<onats> like temperature, battery, processor, memory monitors?
<HardDisk> onats, you have choices such as screenlets
<HardDisk> !screenlets | onats
<ubottu> onats: Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have !Compiz Fusion, !Beryl, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<onats> hi harddisk!
<mynameistux> conky
<capri> alt-F2 was working and i replace it like u are saying but now alt-F2 is not opening any thing
<HardDisk> hey onats :)
<HardDisk> oops
<emorris> ﻿onats: you can add "system monitor" to the panel
<ipei> Armada, Ok, I need to eat now. So, I hope it will be solved. :( Good luck.
<WaxyFresh> legend2440: does it have a gui?
<emorris> ﻿capri: ok, do you have compiz installed?
<legend2440> WaxyFresh: yes
<dbrewer_rjr> is it possible to configure a mirror server using ubuntu? i would like a fail-over system, i would like to implement it myself. Any ideas?
<capri> yes
<HardDisk> !aptmirror | dbrewer_rjr
<ubottu> Factoid aptmirror not found
<HardDisk> !mirror
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<capri> i can run it using ccsm
<HardDisk> read that dbrewer_rjr
<HardDisk> wait
<HardDisk> forget that dbrewer_rjr it's old
<mynameistux> when I boot, (with LILO, long story there) it says LILO 22.8 loading linux, then the screen fills up with full stop, then it says BIOS data check succesful, and then it boots normally the filling up with full stops takes almost 2 minutes, how do I stop it from doing this?
<emorris> ﻿capri: what video card do you have? have you installed the necessary driver?
<legend2440> WaxyFresh: http://www.rastersoft.com/programas/devede.html
<HardDisk> dbrewer_rjr, www.howtoforge.com/local_debian_ubuntu_mirror
<dbrewer_rjr> HardDisk: got a more recent one?
<capri> Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<dbrewer_rjr> lol ok
<Luhta> is there anyway to play songs bought with itunes with a linux native app?
<emorris> ﻿capri: you can disable compiz for now by alt-F2   metacity --replace
<HardDisk> Luhta, exaile, banshee, rythmbox
<amy_> HardDisk, ok, i've installed that, what do i need to do next?
<capri> my alt-f2 is not working
<HardDisk> amy_, sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<Luhta> HardDisk, thank you
<capri> it was working when i configure compiz fusion .. but not now .. strange
<HardDisk> amy_, then sudo nvidia-xconfig   then restart x ctrl-alt-backspace  then run sudo nvidia-settings
<emorris> ﻿capri: can you get into the applications menu?
<jedimind> hey i have a question, you know how the flash plugin for linux is so horrible? why does it work well on a mac invornment seeing as osx is just glorified kde + bsd ?
<jedimind> environment too
<azcazandco> ﻿hello folks, anyone here got experience with acer laptops (geforce 6100 go) and dual monitor support?
<rsk> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Wine_1_0_Released and fx3 being released later on today
<rsk> big day for OSS
<rsk> =)
<amy_> HardDisk, sudo nvidia-xconfig doesn't exit, however, when i tab complete the nvidia command, it shows, nvidia-settings
<capri> yes
<HardDisk> amy_, did you install the driver?
<stef__> i am in front of a terminal... and the connection eseems broken... Resolving google.ro... failed: Name or service not known
<stef__> what must i do
<HardDisk> amy_, install it via Envy it's in system tools
<emorris> ﻿capri: ok, applications>accessories>terminal     metacity --replace
<TuniX12> hey guys dont forget its the mozilla download day
<chadeldridge> jack_sparrow:  if you are still here i figured out the fix ... if you want to know, let me know
<avis> how do i change this regular expression to indicate the place on my ~/ dir that has the new location of the trascan in hardy ?  change /home/[^/]+?/|.Trash   to what regular expression  (for new location) ?
<capri> yes i can move my window now :P
<capri> but my awn is also gone :(
<emorris> ﻿capri: awn?? PS, can you reply with my name, so it alerts me
<mynameistux> awn requires you to be using compiz, if you stop compiz, it will die
<bluefox83> what is the latest version of wine available in hardy?
<capri> ok i will next time
<capri> emorris: it gives effect of like in MAC
<C_Jack> who is going to help me?
<mynameistux> there is a compiz plugin called move windows, make sure you have that running, and compiz should be ok
<Kaippally> hi I am trying to install fonts,
<capri> emorris: a desktop shortcut in the middle
<Kaippally> please help
<emorris> ﻿capri: ok, 1 sec
<dbrewer_rjr> HardDisk: the link that you posted for me, was that to provide a mirror for ubuntu downloads? i need to mirror my email system.
<C_Jack> i really really need help
<amy_> HardDisk, just ran envyng now, tried automatic detection, got an exception: envyNG error: Envy does not recognize your card
<Kaippally> how can i install fonts
<error404notfound> anyone here who could help me on enabling modem for dialup connection on my HP 6720s?
<Kaippally> I am using Ubuntu
<benpicco_> C_Jack, you didn't mention your problem yet, did you?
<capri> emorris: ok
<C_Jack> yes about 4 times
<HardDisk> dbrewer_rjr, oh then you need rsync
<C_Jack> my problem is this : No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<error404notfound> Kaippally: Alt+F2, type Fonts, press enter, paste all new fonts there, run sudo fc-cache -v -f on terminal, you may need to logout
<Luhta> HardDisk, banshee doesn't appear to play them, are you sure about the other two?
<emorris> !fonts |﻿Kaippally
<ragsagar> ha Ha Kaippally is here
<ubottu> ﻿Kaippally: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<HardDisk> amy_, manual.
<HardDisk> Luhta, if it's DRM forget about it.
<dbrewer_rjr> HardDisk: yup i know rsync, i just wanted to know if I can configure a fail-over system that writes to 2 places at once.
<capri> emorris: now my awn is working as i change visual effects to extra
<ragsagar> guys Kaippally ws bashing linux as it is  not giveing him out of box experience :P
<HardDisk> Luhta, these apps do work with ipods. that I am 100% positive.
<amy_> HardDisk, Manual gives three number options to choose, but no model names, or anything, how do i know which option to choose?
<RUMMY> how many RAM can recognize ubuntu?
<HardDisk> dbrewer_rjr, so basically two sessions of rsync simultaneously
<C_Jack> <benpicco_> my problem is this : No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<HardDisk> amy_, latest one is 173.xxx
<amy_> HardDisk, version 169.12, 96.43.05 or 71.86.04
<emorris> ﻿capri: ok, can you move windows?
<error404notfound> RUMMY: I had 4G on another system, and it did recognize....
<Luhta> HardDisk, -nod- so my only option is download them via questionable sources? (reminder I did buy them already)
<capri> yes
<chadeldridge> RUMMY:  32bit is up to 3.5GB (4gb) 64 bit is more than you will have
<amy_> HardDisk, hm, don't see that, so try 169?
<HardDisk> Luhta, I can't answer that sorry.
<benpicco_> C_Jack, is this an error message?
<capri> emorris: yes .. i can see my minimize and other buttons
<RUMMY> tanks
<hiptobecubic> I tried to run make and got some missing files. I don't know what they do. They are at the end of this pastebin. http://pastebin.com/m61ef9b5f
<RUMMY> thanks
<HardDisk> amy_, sure. that will work
<Luhta> HardDisk, -nod- I understand ^^
<emorris> ﻿emorris: ok, so now you just want to setup draw fire on the screen?
<C_Jack> yes then i try tu control volume, or listen to music
<C_Jack> tu-to
<dublpaws> I've been $sudo telinit 1; telinit 5 to reinitialize the usb devices, was wondering if there's a script in /etc/init.d that does this.
<emorris> ﻿capri: ﻿ok, so now you just want to setup draw fire on the screen? do you have either compiz settings manager or simple compiz settings manager installed?
<lclimber> hello everyone, the other day i noticed there were some files missing in my system, then i did a find / -name .... the think is that those missing files appeared in a weird directory called .fr-Ue5l7e, has anybody know if there is an application that creates this directory or why did this happened?
<capri> yes
<error404notfound> Kaippally: its /usr/share/fonts/ infact.... the actual dir
<C_Jack> benpicco_ yes
<emorris> ﻿capri: which?
<benpicco_> C_Jack, does http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=121621 help?
<C_Jack> let me see
<capri> compizconfig settings manage
<emorris> ﻿lclimber: what sort of files? files from applications or personal files? if application - which one?
<capri> emorris: yes ... compiz settings manage
<lclimber> emorris: personal files, actually it was a whole directory
<krim> Is it possible to encrypt the harddrive when installing with the regular ubuntu cd? or do you need the alternate?
<ASULutzy> So today is download day for FF3. Is anyone going to download it from mozilla's website? Or is everyone going to wait till it hits the repos, and how long after it's released do you think it will actually hit the repos
<dystopianray> krim: you need alternate
<emorris> ﻿capri: tick paint fire on the screen, then go in to it and see what the keyboard shortcut is
<HardDisk> amy_, sorry I made a mistake, apparently it may not work, after you install it, you can see if it works, if not you will need the latest drivers
<benpicco_> C_Jack, or https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/27909, or just http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&hs=apd&q=ubuntu+No+volume+control+GStreamer+plugins+and%2For+devices+found.&btnG=Suche&meta=
<TuniX12> ASULutzy: download it from mozilla for records
<krim> dystopianray: Ok thanks
<HardDisk> amy_, http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_173.08.html
<emorris> ﻿lclimber: where was ﻿.fr-Ue5l7e?
<ASULutzy> TuniX12: Yea, I guess I will download it from mozilla... I just love apt-get ;)
<m4jkl> ASULutzy, http://www.spreadfirefox.com/en-US/worldrecord/ :)
<TuniX12> ASULutzy: i'll download all version even for mac :D
<krim> Has anyone encrypted their harddrive? Did it make stuff like downloading torrents, unpacking stuff, watching movies slower?
<bousteur> Salut
<amy_> HardDisk, did i need to do anything inside nvidia-settings?
<ASULutzy> m4jkl, TuniX12: Yea, I'm familiar with the record... I may just download it and install it to my XP VM and wait for the repos for my ubuntu install
<capri> emorris: Inititate (key) disable .. inititate (button) shift+super+button1
<TuniX12> bousteur: salut rejoins #ubuntu-fr
<JC_Denton> how would I solve this?
<JC_Denton>  error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libmono-sqlite2.0-cil_1.9.1+dfsg-1~bpo40+1_all.deb (--unpack):
<JC_Denton>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/mono/gac/Mono.Data.SqliteClient/2.0.0.0__0738eb9f132ed756/Mono.Data.SqliteClient.dll', which is also in package mono-data-sqlite
<emorris> ﻿capri: ok, so hold down winkey + shift, then click and drag. does it work?
<HardDisk> amy_, did you run nvidia-settings after you installed?
<capri> yes .. right do the window size small and then back to normal
<HardDisk> amy_, if it doesn't work, you may have to remove the driver via envy (sorry) and install http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_173.08.html
<emorris> ﻿capri: i don't understand
<cdavis> Is rss-grab desklet broken in hardy? I get no errors but it never gives me a feed?
<capri> emorris: its kind of effect like it shrink the desktop when i hold the keys and use mouse button
<JC_Denton> when running apt-get -f install I get: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libmono-sqlite2.0-cil_1.9.1+dfsg-1~bpo40+1_all.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/mono/gac/Mono.Data.SqliteClient/2.0.0.0__0738eb9f132ed756/Mono.Data.SqliteClient.dll', which is also in package mono-data-sqlite . what should I do to solve it?
<amy_> HardDisk, i ran nvidia-settings, and it showed a list of items, and a quit option, did i need to manipulate anything in that list/
<amy_> or would it be easier if i just removed the driver and did the 173 version?
<HardDisk> amy_, you had to run sudo nvidia-xconfig first then restart x (ctrl-alt-backspace) THEN run sudo nvidia-settings
<amy_> i did
<HardDisk> amy_, ok in that case remove the driver via envy again and install the newer driver.
<HardDisk> amy_, I didn't realize you were on the 9800 I read it different
<visik7> anyone using epiphany here ?
<jay200> does anyone know where they list all the bug fix's or change logs for kernels increments on ubuntu hardy? i see an update but i've been through quite a few this month and was curious what they are fixing
<kshah> I want to format my hdd so its readable and writable by both OS X and Ubuntu.. I chose FAT32 but OS X refuses to mount the driveaA
<capri> emorris: u got it ?
<pen> there is a bug in gnome-panel
<visik7> kshah: ask on apple forums, probably they can help you more than us
<jay200> kshah, the HFS+ filesystem modules can only allow write access if journaling is disabled in OSX
<pen> the not expanded panel can't remember the orientation and it can't move to the other place unless make it expand
<pen> it is a bug
<amy_> HardDisk, is there a copy of that package for version 173 for 64 bit architecture?
<capri> emorris: u there ?
<Josh> hola, alguien habla castellano?
<jay200> kshah, why not choose HFS partitioning?
<amy_> HardDisk, think i found it, 173.08 x64 arch
<daxroc> ﻿HI all , occasionally I get a hard lockup with xorg under ubuntu with nvidia 8800gts, setup in dual head with a few composite effects. The freeze will knock one monitor to standby and the other displays a bright purple screen which gets progressively darker over time , is there a known bug ?
<capri> emorris1: welcome back
<HardDisk> amy_, oh 64bit...
<HardDisk> amy_, let me check
<genii> !es | Josh
<nootrope> a ver, Josh.
<easyjesus> can anyone help with setup of a Netgear WG311 v2 adapter within Ubuntu 8.04 LTS?
<kshah> jay200: because its read only on Ubuntu
<genii> Hmm bot seems down
<ubottu> Josh: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<genii> Or not
<Josh> hola
<JC_Denton> what to do when apt-get -f install does not fix issues?
<chazco> Hi.. i have an apt-get issue - "1 not fully installed or removed."... how do i fix this?
<Josh> ok, thanks a lot
<nootrope> hola
<TuniX12> hola amigo
<daxroc> easyjesus: yeah it works fine , patched drivers needed for monitor mode tho
<chazco> Running apt-get -f install shows the problem as being with deskbar-applet
<lclimber> emorris, the directory is in my home directory
<emorri1> capri: sorry about that, i fell offline. ﻿when you say shrink the desktop, do you mean make all windows smaller, make one window smaller or make all the virtual desktops smaller so you can see them
<peacelover> Hey all! does any one know how can i download firefox 3 released today on ubuntu fiesty 7.04?
<Kaippally> how do I get permission to copy fonts into the fonts folder, it says permission denied
<pen> there is a bug in gnome-panel
<pen> the not expanded panel can't remember the orientation and it can't move to the other place unless make it expand
<lclimber> emorris: the first time it happened it had moved a whole directory containing personal data including movies, books, and text files
<chazco> Can you force apt to reinstall over a broken set of packages (deskbar-applet)?
<jay200> kshah, well not according to this article http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-470867.html but then again i dont have a mac to try it
<capri> emorris1: it makes the window smaller .. like if mirc is open and i use the keys combination .. i see small mirc but the actually mirc is there
<peacelover> Kaippally, type into terminal gksudo nautilus and then copy the fonts. This way u'll have root access & can do anything with full permissions
<chazco> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<capri> emorris1: and when i unhold it will come to its original place
<HardDisk> amy_, sorry I was busy, http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_173.14.09.html
<chazco> I'm getting this error whenever i run apt... any ideas? http://paste.ubuntu.com/20912/
<HardDisk> Kaippally, copy to .fonts in your home
<avis> firefox wont launch for me and i'm not sure why.  it just fails to come up at all and dies.
<amy_> HardDisk, no worries
<HardDisk> avis, run it in terminal see the error message
<emorri1> ﻿lclimber: ive got one, looks like from when i was messing around with joomla
<emorri1> just copy them back
<the_eraser> how do i check if i use ext2 or ext3 ?
<emorri1> ﻿capri: "scale"
<dudus> chazco: bad package, most likely
<capri> emorris1: what do u mean by scale ?
<C_Jack> help me again : robis@cyrkeshke:~$ sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-12-386Reading package lists... Done
<C_Jack> Building dependency tree
<C_Jack> Reading state information... Done
<C_Jack> E: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-12-386
<lclimber> yes, the thing is that i can't tell when it happens
<niwark> #ubuntu-fr
<chazco> dudus - Okay... so how to fix the issue?
<emorri1> ﻿capri: plugin called scale in csm
<d1os_mio> why is ubuntu too slow?
<nootrope> peacelover, have you checked the website?
<lclimber> it would be great to know how this directory was created
<the_eraser> anyone into filesystems?
<nootrope> dlos_mio,maybe it's notubuntu
<niwark> how could I go on a french server please
<dudus> chazco: where did you get this package from? anywhere other than official repos?
<amy_> HardDisk, it seems to want me to kill X and install outside of X. How can I do that, in xubuntu?
<chazco> Nope, everything is as a result of apt-get upgrade dudus
<capri> yes all are enable
<dudus> the_eraser: cat /etc/fstab
<Biolunar> the_eraser: look at /etc/fstab
<nootrope> niwark, type slash join and the channel but in the Server tab
<doddi> just installed hardy and starting to use eclipse but it is painfully slow! is this a common issue with eclipse?
<mouseboyx> niwark: #ubuntu-fr
<the_eraser> thank you dudus and Biolunar
<emorri1> ﻿the_eraser:  mount |grep " / "    in terminal
<capri> oh its working :P
<niwark> thx nootrope and mouseboyx
<capri> i can see small windows
<emorri1> ﻿capri: sorry, yeah, just press the shurtcut
<peacelover> nootrope, on fiesty the repo doesn't have ff3 in it
<peacelover> nootrope, and i can't figure out any other way either
<capri> it worked with shfit+alt+uparrowkey
<chazco> I'm totally stuck with this... i cant install the package and i cant remove it :(
<mouseboyx> Firefox 3 has not been released yet.
<cuco> anyone went through booting protech from a pendrive ?
<nootrope> peacelover, manually install it from the tar file
<ikonia> cuco: thats reasonably complex to setup
<ikonia> nootrope: thats not really the best solution
<nootrope> peacelover, it's still RC
<HardDisk> amy_, you can do ctrl-alt-F2 and do it from there
<HardDisk> is xubuntu /etc/init.d/xfce stop?
<nootrope> ikonia, well,thenby all means tellthepersonhow
<ikonia> nootrope: the answer is to not do it, it's not out yet
<capri> emorris1: tt worked with shfit+alt+uparrowkey
<nootrope> (bad spacebar)
<capri> emorri1: i can see small windows
<mouseboyx> HardDisk ls /etc/init.d
<cuco> i know ikonia, just wanted to know if there is an ISO available
<peacelover> Ya mouseboyx it ain't released yet. Thnx for the heads up :) It was supposed to release today. What happened?
<jay200> does anyone know where they list all the bug fix's or change logs for kernels increments on ubuntu hardy? i see an update but i've been through quite a few this month and was curious what they are fixing
<amy_> HardDisk, still recognizes that X is running, can i kill it from that session?
<ikonia> cuco: there is an iso available, but it's not targeted at a pen drive
<mouseboyx> It will release in 30 minutes i think or somethign
<nootrope> whatever
<dudus> chazco: I tried to look for a bug related but couldn't find. My opinion is that you should force remove and reinstall this package
<cuco> argghh, ok, so i ll do it the hard way
<mouseboyx> peacelover, im in #firefox in Mozilla
<chazco> dudus - I'm trying to, i cant!
<benpicco_> there is already http://pv-mirror02.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/3.0/linux-i686/de/firefox-3.0.tar.bz2
<HardDisk> amy_, yea I forgot how to kill xfce
<HardDisk> sec
<amy_> sure
<chazco> Everything results in the same error
<kbrosnan> benpicco_: please don't post direct links, they hurt mirrors
<capri> emorri1: u there ?
<mouseboyx> HardDisk killall xfce4
<HardDisk> mouseboyx, no
<HardDisk> amy_, sudo /etc/init.d/xdm stop
<chazco> Given that its currently impossible to use Ubuntu i'm going to have to give up... if it becomes possible to keep hardy updated hopefully it wont be permenant
<HardDisk> better that way.
<HardDisk> forgot if it was called xfce or xdm :) that's all
<EvilDennisR> chazco: Whats your issue ?
<nucco> hi, is it possible to download the broadcom wifi drivers to install on an offline box?
<chazco> EvilDennisR - No matter how i try to update Hardy it results in broken packages. Different machines, i'm on about the 20th attempt now. Had enough.
<EvilDennisR> chazco: Can't remove some packages or something?
<pratik1> how to execute opera file on desktop
<dudus> chazco: try to dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq that package
<chazco> dudus - Same error
<EvilDennisR> chazco: Broken packages how, it can't find them ?
<HardDisk> nucco, yes
<pen> there is a bug in gnome-panel
<pen> the not expanded panel can't remember the orientation and it can't move to the other place unless make it expand
<chazco> EvilDennisR - They seem to have half installed and now wont shift either way
<pen> is there a fix released?
<cdavis> Is there something better than gdesklets for eyecandy on hardy gnome?
<HardDisk> nucco, the wiki broadcom site tells you how
<HardDisk> !broadcom | nucco
<ubottu> nucco: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<EvilDennisR> chazco: Got some output I could check ?
<HardDisk> cdavis, screenlets
<chazco> A paste earlier on i think EvilDennisR
<amy_> HardDisk, ok, did all that, got it installed, and rebooted, the installed ran nvidia-xconfig for me, so just run nvidia-settings, now?
<HardDisk> amy_, yes
<Jeren> I'm wanting to ensure that I've uninstalled something completely. This is a source code package that I downloaded, compiled, and installed. Thus far, I've done a "make clean". Is there anything else I should do to remove this program?
<babble> Hello, I'm having some trouble installing "ubuntu-xen-server" on hardy.
<pratik1> output i got was :::cannot execute binary file
<EvilDennisR> chazco: Still got the url ?
<babble> Ultimately, it seems that this is the problem: "inux-xen: Depends: linux-restricted-modules-xen (= 2.6.24.19.21) but 2.6.24.16.18 is installed."
<babble> I have no idea how to get it to install the correct version of linux-restricted-modules.
<nucco> HardDisk: the post-inst script appears to be grabbing something off the net, and that link turns up an empty page
<nucco> Jeren: try make uninstall
<pullis> Hello
<peacelover> benpicco_, is this the final release ?
<pullis> Has anyone encountered this problem?
<cdavis> HardDisk, thanks, I'll try that. Hopefully is more stable than gdesklets
<pullis> When trying to install ubuntu, it goes to BusyBox
<Jeren> nucco: Thanks
<EvilDennisR> poor chazco
<EvilDennisR> I knew how to fix his problem =)
<wizzo_> does anyone know if a there is a visual basic program out for linux yet? i've been searching on google but was unsuccessful
<doddi> !vb
<ikonia> wizzo_: VB is a windows application, mono is as close as it gets
<pen> there is a bug in gnome-panel
<pen> the not expanded panel can't remember the orientation and it can't move to the other place unless make it expand
<pen> is there a fix released?
<ubottu> Factoid vb not found
<ikonia> pen: what is the bug number?
<amy_> HardDisk, when i rebooted in, it gave me some menu about low graphics settings, should i set the card up there, or should i just use the VESA driver and do nvidia-settings?
<capri> emorri1: some of the effects are working :P
<capri> trying for cude
<Pici> capri: Have you tried seeking support in #compiz-fusion ?
<HardDisk> amy_, did you run sudo nvidia-settings?
<wizzo_> ikonia: my friend, who is using windows, sent me some programming he wants me to look at, will mono let me at least view it?
<therion_> hi all, where i can find network interfaces descriptions or informations?
<ikonia> wizzo_: not really
<ikonia> wizzo_: unless it's .net
<vox> what/where is the compiz manager?
<capri> no
<nucco> pen, perhaps that is the way the panel is designed to work
<sharperguy> Anyone got any idea why epiphany might suddenly have stopped loading web pages? I was trying to adjust the proxy settings using about:config, then suddenly it stopped responding properly and now when I use it it doesn't open any web pages.
<capri> but few of them are working
<capri> like windows wobby
<amy_> HardDisk, the nvidia installer wanted me to reboot, so i did after it was completed, before i hit gdm, it popped up this thing about low graphics display mode, or something like that
<capri> rotating desktop
<amy_> HardDisk, and is now letting me choose display drivers, and such.
<ikonia> amy_: what nvidia installer ?
<HardDisk> amy_, if it loads VESA you have to do sudo nvidia-xconfig again, because nvidia-settings won't work with VESA loaded, nvidia-xconfig loads the nvidia driver
<pullis> fuck you nigras
<HardDisk> amy_, can you see nvidia?
<JC_Denton> when running apt-get -f install I get: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libmono-sqlite2.0-cil_1.9.1+dfsg-1~bpo40+1_all.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/mono/gac/Mono.Data.SqliteClient/2.0.0.0__0738eb9f132ed756/Mono.Data.SqliteClient.dll', which is also in package mono-data-sqlite . what should I do to solve it?
<loner269> cool pullis
<loner269> you kiss ya mama with that mouth lol
<amy_> HardDisk, there's an Nvidia option (which failed the test) and an nv option (which passed the test), but asked if i wanted to keep the configuration
<HardDisk> amy_, nv is the opensource driver, it's not like the nvidia...
<c0nfl|ct>  ate amanha
<HardDisk> amy_, ok choose nv for now and boot in
<avis> is there anyway to reclaim space taking up by "lost+found " directory on a ext3 external backup drive ?  anyway to max out the available space ?
<wizzo_> ikonia: sorry, quick question, probably dumb, but do you think it would be possible to run visual basic off of wine?
<ikonia> wizzo_: maybe
<Prez00> hello
<ikonia> avis: delete the files in lost+found
<wizzo_> ikonia: lol better than a no, guess i'll give it a shot, thanks for your help though :)
<pen> nucco: no, I found the bugtracker
<ikonia> wizzo_: welcome
<pen> nucco: it is a BUG
<ikonia> pen: whats the bug number
<Prez00> this is odd, o boot up this morning and get a pop saying cpu frquency scaling is not available on my laptop... rebooted into older kernel and same message, my processor y pegged at top of range
<pen> and it is a very old BUG
<pen> ikonia: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-panel/+bug/15442
<Frogzoo> avis: typically l+f uses zero space
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 15442 in gnome-panel "panels change their position between logins" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<pen> ikonia: there is a temporary fix
<avis> thanks Frogzoo
<nucco> pen: if a fix is released, you don't need to do anything to get it... it will either land in updates, or depending, in the next version of ubuntu
<Prez00> frequency scaling was working perfectly before
<pen> nucco: I don't want to wait for 3 4 more months
<babble> Does anybody know why when I try to install a package it wouldn't pick it up if it's listed here? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/i386/linux-restricted-modules-xen/2.6.24.19.21
<pen> nucco: and I don't think they (ubuntu team) will focus on fixing this
<Prez00> I booted up a custom kernel last night 2.6.25.7 and it worked, turned it off, booted up this morning and now getting the error about frequency scaling not available
<pen> nucco: they don't care
<pen> nucco: I think I will just have to open a new one again
<ikonia> pen: it's a gnome bug that looks like it's going nowhere, - hassle the gnome developers, not ubuntu
<Prez00> where is in /proc is frequency scaling stuff?
<nucco> pen: consider your options then.
<pen> ikonia: ok thats not hard
<ikonia> pen: ubuntu can't fix it, gnome devs can
<nucco> pen: opening a new one won't help.
<pen> nucco: do you have that bug too?
<nucco> pen: I use full sized panels.
<ikonia> pen: it's very dissapointing it's still marked as "new"
<pen> ikonia: yea
<nucco> pen: or you can check GNOME's bugzilla and file it there if absent
<ikonia> nucco: the bug is in gnomes bugzilla and not being progressed desite being marked as major
<Drk_Guy> Hi guys!
<pen> ikonia: don't know what the ubuntu team is thinking, this is not a big fix or something
<slayton> can someone help me get my dual head up and running?
<pen> ikonia: or gnome team
<ikonia> pen: it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<nucco> ikonia: free software has its pains too... sadly
<ikonia> pen: could be a big fix, I don't know how it all links together on the display front
<pen> ikonia: debian team
<ikonia> pen: again - nothing to do with debian
<mouseboyx> its small pen
<ikonia> nucco: nothing is perfect,
<pen> mouseboyx: ? small what?
<nucco> I know
<Drk_Guy> Do i have to burn the alternate CD to upgrade ubuntu?
<mouseboyx> Confined to one thing pen.
<EvilDennisR> Drk_Guy: If you're upgrading from one version of ubuntu to another you don't need the cd
<EvilDennisR> Drk_Guy: Run the update-manager
<Drk_Guy> EvilDennisR: I downloaded the 8.04 alternate CD
<Drk_Guy> As the docs said
<slayton> anybody here have experience with Nvidia Dual Head?
<EvilDennisR> Drk_Guy: Are you upgrading from an existing version of ubuntu thats currently running, to another ?
<HardDisk> Drk_Guy, yes
<toasterb0y> hello
<Drk_Guy> EvilDennisR: Yeah
<HardDisk> Drk_Guy, if you want to do it offline
<EvilDennisR> Drk_Guy: sudo update-manager
<Drk_Guy> HardDisk: Yeah, offline, so i can upgrade more machines
<toasterb0y> i've never installed a firewall in linux or ubuntu. any suggestions
<HardDisk> Drk_Guy, but it is recommended to do it via update-manager as EvilDennisR said
<toasterb0y> if you know the names of a good one. i can probably get it installed myself
<HardDisk> Drk_Guy, as there are newer packages/kernels
<pierre_> hi, is there any software like nvidia-setting for ati ?
<dfgas> k, i want to put some important documents on my computer, however i only want access and want to make sure no else gets access
<TuniX12> toasterb0y: its installed by default try ufw in terminal
<slayton> toasterb0y ubuntu comes with a firewall built in
<setuid> How do I see the package metadata for a package? (maintainer, url, md5sum, etc.)
<Drk_Guy> HardDisk: I personally dnt have internet access in the machine im upgrading
<EvilDennisR> Drk_Guy: If you use update-manager it will get the upgraded packages from the network
<Drk_Guy> :)
<amy_> HardDisk, the nv driver is effectively working the same as the vesa default driver, when i get into xubuntu, and type nvidia-settings (after nvidia-xconfig and restart) it gives an error saying it does not appear to be using the Nvidia X driver, and to run nvidia-xconfig again
<slayton> toaterb0y you can install firestarter for a graphical front end
<EvilDennisR> setuid: apt-cache show packagename
<HardDisk> Drk_Guy, I would suggest (if it's feasable) to make one machine a local server (you'll need 30GB's) then do a network upgrade automated always.
<chori> I think I'v ***** up my fglrx setup. Been trying to get dual-head working correctly and now I cant seem to load fglrx at all. "modprobe fglrx
<Drk_Guy> EvilDennisR: I prefer make'ing stuff
<chori> " Returns an error
<nucco> pierre_: aticonfig?
<setuid> ah, thanks
<EvilDennisR> Drk_Guy: No.
<EvilDennisR> Drk_Guy: The days of having to compile stuff by hands are gone
<HardDisk> amy_, sudo nvidia-xconfig then restart x
<pierre_> nucco, is is graphic ? I try to configure a dual screen
<janwari>  My sound card was working before and was trying to get the mic working so i ran sox -c 2 -s -w -r 32000 -t ossdsp /dev/dsp1 -t ossdsp -w -r 32000 /dev/dsp and now my sound card is no longer working. is there a way that i can revert back to the previous sound card settings?
<EvilDennisR> Drk_Guy: Thats why we have a package system
<toasterb0y> TuniXl2: command not found
<amy_> HardDisk, I have, two to three times. does the exact same things
<Drk_Guy> EvilDennisR: I like the bleeding edge
<HardDisk> amy_, hmm
<nucco> pierre_: probably. the default screen resolution program doesn't work for you?
<toasterb0y> doesn't seem like ufw is available on my system
<amy_> the only errors it gives are about the corekeyboard and coremouse, and it just says it'll use the first keyboard/mouse.
<HardDisk> amy_, sudo depmod do that then try sudo nvidia-xconfig them restart x
<TuniX12> toasterb0y: what version of ubuntu do you have?
<pierre_> nucco, no it doesn't allow me to configure the dual-screen (option are grey)
<EvilDennisR> Drk_Guy: Great. Just select the unsupported and pre-released updates in the software sources then
<toasterb0y> Linux ubuntu 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 23:05:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<Drk_Guy> XD
<Drk_Guy> EvilDennisR: Just tell me, do i need the "physical" cd, or, can i just mount the ISO?
<EvilDennisR> Drk_Guy: Run update-manager. There should be a button on the top of the gui that sez upgrade
<Drk_Guy> I knwo
<HardDisk> amy_, personally I dislike troubleshooting 64bit ubuntu due to such issues :/
<nucco> pierre_: not sure if I can help you there. but I know there's an aticonfig program. search inside synaptic
<HardDisk> Drk_Guy, you can do it via ISO
<newbee617> hi all , i wonder if i can shutdown a windows host via my ubuntu client
<HardDisk> EvilDennisR, he doesn't want to do it via internet, please read.
<pierre_> nucco, I found the aticonfig program but it's a command line too and I'm a bit lost :/
<EvilDennisR> Drk_Guy: I'm not sure how the update works with a local cd. You c-o-u-l-d put in the cd, and have the software sources use that cd
<newbee617> who have any ideas plz
<Drk_Guy> HardDisk: so just "mount -o loop ..."
<nucco> there's an ati GUI tool too. just search inside synaptic. I cant remember it offhand
<Drk_Guy> EvilDennisR: Thje docs said you can use the alternate Cd to upgrade
<HardDisk> Drk_Guy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation go there and go down to iso installation
<pierre_> nucco, ok I'll look on synaptic
<EvilDennisR> Drk_Guy: ok cool.. Then you should be able to go for it
<pierre_> nucco, thanks for your help
<Drk_Guy> thanks
<wok_> ive messed my top panel in gnome up, now the main menus have shifted to the right. how can i move it back into the corner?
<TuniX12> toasterb0y:  you have 7.10 version
<EvilDennisR> Drk_Guy: If I recall when you pop in the cd it might ask you if you want to use that as a repository
<nucco> pierre_: welcome. check the "recommends" for fglrx package
<Drk_Guy> Ill mount it
<janwari> is there a way to undo the changes made by sox command ?
<toasterb0y> TuniXl12: ok. how does that effect my situation
<pratik3> how to open opera.tar.gz file and install
<amy_> HardDisk, hmm, going to hardware drivers in the systems menu, it shows no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<pratik3> :)
<amy_> i'll try removing and starting the drivers from scratch
<TuniX12> toasterb0y: dunno if there is a package of ufw for 7.10
<HardDisk> amy_, that's because you installed the binary.
<HardDisk> amy_, sure.
<TuniX12> toasterb0y: tru sudo apt-get install ufw
<toasterb0y> is my version outdated?
<TuniX12> toasterb0y:  its still supported
<wok_> ive messed my top panel in gnome up, now the main menus have shifted to the right. how can i move it back into the corner?
<poosenki> join #xml
<EvilDennisR> pratik3: Why did you download a tgz of opera? Why don't you install the deb package
<TuniX12> toasterb0y: i sugget upgrading to 8.04
<HardDisk> wok_, right click remove lock and move it :)
<frewsxcv> FIREFOX 3 HAS BEEN RELEASED: http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/
<EvilDennisR> wooooooo!
<pratik3> EvilDennisR:how to do it can u please xplain
<wok_> HardDisk, its not locked :(
<TuniX12> frewsxcv: thank you
<HardDisk> wok_, then click move and move it
<HardDisk> you cannot move it, if something after it is locked ro a bunch of stuff
<AbuAnsar> t
<jsquared> is there a GUI for changing screensaver properties?
<wok_> HardDick.. my bad. I missed the obvious "Move"
<wok_> *HardDisk
<HardDisk> jsquared, yea in screensavers
<TuniX12> toasterb0y:  it works?
<jsquared> HardDisk: hmmm... I only seem to be able to change the screensavers themselves, not edit their parameters
<HardDisk> you can edit, what is editable
<amy_> HardDisk, does it matter that no matching kernal was found, and that it's going to try and compile a kernel interface?
<nickrud> jsquared yeah, gnome-screensaver doesn't expose changing the screensaver parameters
<jsquared> hm, are you sure? under KDE I can edit a lot more things than I can edit in gnome =/
<pierre_> nucco, I installed fglrx-control, but I don't find it
<HardDisk> amy_, that's normal
<jsquared> nickrud: ah, bummer
<pratik3> how to open opera.tar.gz file and install
<HardDisk> pratik3, install via apt-get
<jsquared> nickrud: is there a GUI that will let me do it?
<amy_> HardDisk, and when it asks if i want to install Nvidia's 32 bit OpenGl Libraries, should I?
<nickrud> jsquared no.
<evilbug> can anyone help me set up my samsung syncmaster 953bw in hardy?
<toasterb0y> TuniX12: all set
<jsquared> sadness
<toasterb0y> thanks
<nickrud> jsquared or, none to my knowledge
<apallo> pierre_: run it from the terminal
<jsquared> thanks nickrud
<HardDisk> amy_, not sure, since you're 64bit
<TuniX12> toasterb0y: you're welcome
<chadeldridge> Everyone,  this morning after the update my nautilus would no longer start, i can start it manually and get my desktop icons back, but when i open folders (for example Documents) I am missing the bar at the top that allows me to see the location and to type ... anyone know how to fix this ?
<pierre_> apallo, the command doesn't exist
<nickrud> pierre_ try running amdcccle
<amy_> HardDisk, hm, well i did yes last time, so i'll try not this time.
<apallo> pierre_: ahh, nm then lol
<TuniX12> mozilla servers are busy
<pierre_> nickrud, thanks
<nickrud> pierre_ don't ya just love meaningful app names :_
<pierre_> nickrud, ;)
<amy_> oh, and while i'm waiting on the reboot, does anyone know what package chkdsk comes in?
<toasterb0y> is the mozilla addon page down for anyone else?
<nickrud> chadeldridge try hitting clt-L
<Jack_Sparrow> chadeldridge What was the fix?
<toasterb0y> https://addons.mozilla.org
<toasterb0y> or is it on my end?
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning nickrud
<Jeren> Mozilla's site and SpreadFirefox are down
<dfgas> is there something special that i should have xorg.conf driver set to for a ati 9200se? it is a 128meg an rv280
<Jeren> Looks like so many people have rushed to download FF3
<toasterb0y> :(
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow and to you
<pratik3> HardDisk: any other methods to install
<toasterb0y> when did it come out?
<jedimind> we set a world record for crashing a server the fastest rather than downloading most copies of the software
<HardDisk> pratik3, yea synaptic, opera is there
<jedimind> toasterb0y: 3.0 got released this morning at 10am
<chadeldridge> jack_sparrow:  manually starting nautilus and saving the session .. then rebooting.  But seems some of my customizations are gone ... window view settings and all
<toasterb0y> sweet
<Jeren> jedimind: Its still a world record ;)
<chadeldridge> nickrud:  just opens a new box for open location
<pratik3> HardDisk:can u  give the links for terminal commands
<nickrud> chadeldridge hm, I don't use the browser by default, a sec
<jedimind> Jeren: touche :)
<HardDisk> pratik3, sudo apt-get install opera
<EvilDennisR> HardDisk: opera isn't in the repository anymore =(
<HardDisk> ah..
<HardDisk> add the opera repository then
<toasterb0y> no really. when did ff3 come out?
<HardDisk> now
<Ward1983> i want to add this repo but i seem to be unable :s http://gpl.code.de/oswiki/GplcodedeApt
<nickrud> chadeldridge try gconf-editor /apps/nautilus/preferences/always_use_location_entry
<HardDisk> yarddog, I told them already
<frewsxcv> WINE 1.0 RELEASED: http://winehq.org/
<Armada> toasterb0y: FF3 will be out later today
<Ward1983> could anyone take a look to see if it works with his comp?
<HardDisk> Armada, already out
<EvilDennisR> I can't get mozilla.com to resolv
<NickGarvey> no one can
<chadeldridge> nickrud:  its checked
<NickGarvey> it's wrecked
<gordonjcp> frewsxcv: Hell reporting record low temperatures
<Armada> HardDisk: Only the RC
<Drk_Guy> EvilDennisR: Suggestion: Use OpenDNS
<HardDisk> hmmm
<nickrud> chadeldridge so, lemme look elsewhere ;)
<peacelover> Ya looks like Mozzila website is down
<pratik3> HardDisk: Package opera has no installation candidate(error)
<chadeldridge> thanks :-D
<EvilDennisR> Drk_Guy: heh.. no no, as in like it looks like mozilla.com is down
<jbroome> Drk_Guy: suggestion, mozirra website ddos'd itself
<metalpres> wow, mozilla site is going slooooow now
<Ward1983> EvilDennisR, should it help lol: Name:	mozilla.comAddress: 63.245.209.10
<HardDisk> pratik3, add the opera repository
<cdc> I need assistance with the boot grub.. I have installed Vista as the First OS and now have added Ubuntu 8.04 to the mix but the Ubuntu boot loader doesn't find the Vista partition. So I cannot reboot back into vista but when the Ubuntu launches it mounts the NTFS drive for Vista and I can browse the files. Please Assist.
<chadeldridge> nickrud , Jack_Sparrow:  I really appreciate your help all
<newbee617> why ff3 still not come
<EvilDennisR> Drk_Guy: They might be updating their stuff, and/or everyone else is hammering them because of FF3
<Ward1983> ff3 is pure crap
<Drk_Guy> It is fine here
<Iteki> anyone a genius with sound? my card doesnt work, but indy on here says he has the exact same one on a lappy and his installed out of the back
<Iteki> out of the box
<NickGarvey> newbee617: it has, the server is just being ddosed by loads of people
<Drk_Guy> FF3 Pwns
<Ward1983> try a cisco ap's web interface for instance
<Ward1983> or asterisk-gui
<pratik3> HardDisk:how to add it
<Ward1983> ff3 sucks
<EvilDennisR> there it goes.. its just going ass slow
<newbee617> wa
<Flare183> !enter | Ward1983
<ubottu> Ward1983: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<chadeldridge> nickrud :  i assumed it was the "location_in_title_bar"  key ... but mine says it has no schema
<jbroome> NickGarvey: can you be ddosed by a single person?
<EvilDennisR> Ward1983: I heard the same thing about your mom
<Flare183> !ot | EvilDennisR
<ubottu> EvilDennisR: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nickrud> chadeldridge no, always_show_location_entry
<NickGarvey> jbroome: well if your server is crap, a few people could do it
<Drk_Guy> Ward1983: Reasons?
<kshah> how can I boot directly into a shell that doesn't access the disk? I want to run a disk utility to combine partitions where my current install exists
<Drk_Guy> Mozilla.org is real fine here
<Dookey971>  /join #ubuntu-fr
<Ward1983> Drk_Guy, i just said them right above... just read it
<erUSUL> kshah: use a livecd
<pratik3> HardDisk:how to add plz tell
<Jack_Sparrow> chadeldridge Sorry I didnt do much..
<janwari> ubuntu has detected my sound card but i hear no sound. how can i uninstall and reinstall the sound card drivers ?
<Flare183> !alsa | janwari
<ubottu> janwari: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kshah> erUSUL: i don't suppose it matters what linux is even on that live cd, does it?
<chadeldridge> nickrud:  yeah on or off that setting does nothing for me ... maybe i should create a new user and see if the problem persists ?
<EvilDennisR> Drk_Guy: Yeah, it loaded here, its just going ass slow
<Flare183> !language | EvilDennisR
<ubottu> EvilDennisR: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Drk_Guy> XD EvilDennisR
<erUSUL> kshah: not much; you can use the ubuntu desktopcd
<Drk_Guy> Ward1983: Cant see em
<nickrud> chadeldridge it's usually a good troubleshooting step
<Iteki> janwari: i am in teh same boat
<EvilDennisR> Drk_Guy: Yeah, it loaded here, its just going s/ass/donkey/ slow
<Jgonick> Having a little problem installing..  I have all my partition set up and the install seemed to go fine, but it gets to the splash screen and hangs.
<pratik3> how to install opera
<HardDisk> pratik3, I told you.
<Kr0ntab> Ward1983, Cisco is not well known for cross platform web compatibility testing.  The look and feel of their sites in Firefox is purely a design issue... not FF3's problem.
<Flare183> !opera | pratik3
<ubottu> pratik3: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Drk_Guy> EvilDennisR: Real slow
<chadeldridge> nickrud: ill brb .. seems like a logical step to me
<nickrud> chadeldridge and toggling that key turns on/off the location entry for me
<janwari> Iteki: the sad part is that it was working fine until i ran the damn sox command to get my saa7134 tuner card working, now i have no sound at all :(
<Jgonick> looked at  etc/fstab  it says error=remount-ro 0  I'm an newbie but that doesn't look right.
<Ward1983> Kr0ntab, its not the look... it DOESNT WORK
<Iteki> janwari: ah, you are way ahead of me then, i have been running nix for like 3 days.. never had sound
<EvilDennisR> Jgonick: Whare are you trying to do? Resize your partition ?
<Ward1983> Kr0ntab, and it works fine in other browsers
<heckle> hi. i installed the updates today (new kernel image). now my xserver settings are hosed.
<Kr0ntab> Ward1983, the good news is... Cisco is actually coming around.  All of their newer product lines are begining to make use of cross-platform friendly technology.
<Ward1983> Kr0ntab, ffs its simple forms :s
<EvilDennisR> heckle: What happens when X starts ?
<Ward1983> Kr0ntab, i allways liked firefox but the latest plain sucks
<Drk_Guy> FF3 just released
<EvilDennisR> heckle: Got soem output from your /var/log/Xorg.0.log we can look at ?
<Armada> this is stupid, they're trying to break a world record and now their server is so busy, I can't access it
<janwari> Iteki: check this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 it might be of help to you
<Jeren> I've got Mozilla's site to load, but it still lists FF2.0.0.14
<heckle> EvilDennisR, i log in fine but i can't reset my screen resolution.
 * Flare183 is wondering why soo many people are talking about Offtopic stuff
<gary_> I need an application to open PDF files
<EvilDennisR> Jeren: Same here..
<Iteki> janwari: thanks, i will!
<Kr0ntab> the site is getting hammered...
<Flare183> !pdf | gary_
<Kr0ntab> hehe
<ubottu> gary_: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<heckle> i've reinstalled the nvidia driver as well
<EvilDennisR> heckle: You try messing around with the resolution program?
<linkmaster03> How can I stop FF3 from dragging images out of their place on Ubuntu 8.04?
<metalpres> i cant get the ff site to load at all, just times out everytime after like 5mins
<heckle> yes. its stuck at 640x
<Iteki> it tells me to report it as a bug... would that make it work for me? :D
<loner269> bonjour l'identification aiment savoir étaient la salle de bains est moi semblent s'être égarées le
<nickrud> !fr | loner269
<ubottu> loner269: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Flare183> !fr | loner269
<pratik3> i m having problems
<Flare183> crap
<linkmaster03> How can I stop FF from dragging images out of their place on Ubuntu 8.04? Please highlight my nick when you answer :)
<Jgonick> EvilDennisR,  Had winxp on a computer.  I partioned the hard drive to keep that os and then a partions for(primary) root,  (logical extended) home, tmp,var, swap then used manual in the setup of ubuntu
<Armada> ah, it just went back online
<Armada> just rly rly slow
 * nickrud blows the smoke from his fingertips
<Flare183> nickrud: You go to it before me oh well
<heckle> let me try installing the hardware driver again
<pratik3> can anyone tell how to install opera
<EvilDennisR> heckle: huh.. Copy over your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and then run dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Kr0ntab> FF team:  "Hmm... I wonder if we should have move the site off this dell gx260 for download day"
<EvilDennisR> heckle: toss a sudo infront of that if you're not already at a root shell
<yakobmatrix> pratik3, www.opera.com
<EvilDennisR> Kr0ntab: ha
<heckle> (Dialog frontend requires a screen at least 13 lines tall and 31 columns wide.)
<kshah> Flare183: every time I connect my external HDD via eSATA, Ubuntu freezes immediately, connecting via USB is fine. I don't know how to start diagnosing this, can you suggest something?
<heckle> when i tried that before
<EvilDennisR> pratik3: Don't listen to yakobmatrix. Drk_Guy already linked you instructions on how to install opera
<Flare183> ummm
<nickrud> pratik3  system->admin->software sources, enable canonical partners in 3d party. Then use   sudo apt-get install opera
<Jgonick> EvilDennisR,  I was also having problems with linux seeing my harddrive.  using pci=nomsi solved the problem for installing
<heckle> brb. gonna reboot.
<yakobmatrix> EvilDennisR, hey come on, I was just trying to help
<EvilDennisR> !opera > pratik3
<toasterb0y> can i use deb files on ubuntu?
<EvilDennisR> toasterb0y: Yes.
<Drk_Guy> XD, itr wasnt me EvilDennisR, it was Flare183
<nickrud> toasterb0y some, not all
<Jack_Sparrow> toasterb0y Not all debs. but yes, we use that style of packaging
<mario_> ciao
<capri> hi again
<EvilDennisR> toasterb0y: Ubuntu uses dpkg and friends, the same as Debian. It does NOT however, use Debian repository packages.
<Flare183> kshah: I can't, I don't know much about the hardware stuff.
<EvilDennisR> Drk_Guy: My bad..
<mario_> qualcuno mi puo dare un link da dove scaricare firefox 3 il definitito? il lancio era previsto per oggi alle 19
<Jack_Sparrow> !it > mario_
<Drk_Guy> Dont worry man, just give the guy the credits :) EvilDennisR
<Flare183> EvilDennisR: That's right
<zerio511> problem, when I go to update manager this apears Could not initialize the package information
<zerio511> A unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information.
<zerio511> Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:
<pratik3> plz tell how to install opera
<zerio511> 'E:Type 'potitos)' is not known on line 61 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list, E:The list of sources could not be read.'
<capri> is there any software available for capturing the desktop .. i mean if i want to do recording of my desktop
<Armada> EvilDennisR, opera is windows-only right?
<zerio511> hello
 * Drk_Guy is off to update his distro
<zerio511> I need help now
<EvilDennisR> Armada: I believe it runs on mac/winblowz/*nix .. I don't know, I don't use it =)
<Flare183> !relationship | EvilDennisR
<ubottu> EvilDennisR: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<nickrud> heckle ....
<kakakaka> ??
<EvilDennisR> !opera > pratik3
<Jack_Sparrow> capri cheese
<Flare183> Jack_Sparrow: What?
<Pici> !screencast | capri
<ubottu> capri: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<zerio511> when I go into update manager this happens:could not innitialize package information
<EvilDennisR> pratik3: We have already given you the resources in which to install opera with. You need to read that website
<pneo> have you typed: apt-get update?
<C_Jack> I need help again, i would like to know my aido driver's name, i need to compleat this step sudo ./configure  --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) --with-cards=<enter driver name here e.g. via82xx> --with-oss=yes
<chadeldridge> nickrud:  ok ... so a new user works perfectly, everything is setup correct.  How would i get that copied over to my desktop settings ?
<EvilDennisR> pratik3: We can't do it for you..
<kshah> i installed ubu as a partition, i've now entirely dumped windows, should i be setting the ubu partition to primary before combining my other partition?
<nickrud> EvilDennisR that factoid isn't correct for hardy ...
<Jack_Sparrow> Flare183 Have you not seen cheese ?
<Armada> EvilDennisR, there is no such thing noted on the webpage
<Flare183> Jack_Sparrow: Oh never mind
<Flare183> sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<EvilDennisR> !opera > EvilDennisR
<Flare183> !opera > EvilDennisR
<Armada> EvilDennisR, oh wait, there is if you visit from linux :p
<zerio511> Could not initialize the package information
<zerio511> A unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information.
<zerio511> Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:
<capri> which one is the best ?
<zerio511> 'E:Type 'potitos)' is not known on line 61 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list, E:The list of sources could not be read.'
<capri> pici : what happened :P
<nickrud> chadeldridge hm, some of the settings are hard coded with paths, not sure how you'd want to do that. I would suggest moving all your stuff over to the new user
<Pici> capri: hmm?
<EvilDennisR> nickrud: I'm looking at that page right now, and there is instructions for hardy
<Jack_Sparrow> zerio511 You have added a bad source
<C_Jack> I need help!!!!!!!!!, i would like to know my aido driver's name, i need to compleat this step sudo ./configure  --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) --with-cards=<enter driver name here e.g. via82xx> --with-oss=yes
<pneo> are the lines commented mate?
<toasterb0y> EvilDennisR: it has it's own repositories, yes?
<zerio511> Jack sparrow- I dont understand
<capri> Pici: my fire effect is working :P
<EvilDennisR> toasterb0y: yes, from opera's site
<Pici> capri: great, congrats
<C_Jack> I need help!!!!!!!!!, i would like to know my audio driver's name, i need to compleat this step sudo ./configure  --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) --with-cards=<enter driver name here e.g. via82xx> --with-oss=yes
<chadeldridge> nickrud: yikes .. thats a massive undertaking.  have a lot of apps installed as that other user
<capri> thx
<toasterb0y> opera?
<toasterb0y> huh?
<Jack_Sparrow> zerio511 gksudo gedit  /etc/apt/sources.list
<glitsj16> hi all
<nickrud> chadeldridge or, log out, log into a console, and make sure that gconfd is not running. (ps -A | grep gconfd) . Then rm -rf .gnome* .gconfd/*
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste > zerio511
<capri> now tell me the best recording tool .. so that i can record few things and upload it on youtube
<capri> but as i said the quality should be good
<C_Jack> I need help!!!!!!!!!, i would like to know my audio driver's name, i need to compleat this step sudo ./configure  --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) --with-cards=<enter driver name here e.g. via82xx> --with-oss=yes
<nickrud> chadeldridge that should give you a blank slate for nautilus and friends
<dhude> where FF3?
<capri> plz refer me some good one
<Jeren> dhude: No idea.
<Jack_Sparrow> !best > capri
<dhude> or wait for chanological update?
<chadeldridge> nickrud :  good call, just have it recreate the desktop settings from scratch
<chadeldridge> thanks .. going to try that now
<EvilDennisR> C_Jack: Huh? What are you tryign to do? ./configure is used for compiling source by hand
<pub> I installed java but it still doesn't work
<Jack_Sparrow> EvilDennisR he is trying to compile alsa by hand
<Tillux> is there a 64 bit ubuntu irc channel?
<C_Jack> im compiling all driver
<EvilDennisR> Jack_Sparrow: Why!???
<Tillux> pub: what does not work
<C_Jack> or something like that
<EvilDennisR> You don't even know what you're compiling ?
<C_Jack> No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<nickrud> EvilDennisR misleading then, it implies that only dapper requires source changing. And the page instructions need work. Oh well, I do have some time today
<C_Jack> No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found. this eror
<poopuser> GUYZ i have emu board x (or something) midi keyboard but since i cured aids(format windows) i can't play ; ( anybody heard of software that can work with it?
<Jack_Sparrow> EvilDennisR Very common to do that in order to fix alsa
<C_Jack> noone helps me ;[
<pub> Tillux idk, i installed java but when i go to the java webpage to `test java` it says Applet could not be initialized
<pub> Tillux do i need ot do anything else besides `sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre`
<EvilDennisR> nickrud: Whatever you say. I'm reading it and it says Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Hardy Heron\n deb http://archive.canonical.com/ hardy partner
<zerio511> Jack Sparrow - I get the sources list what do I do?
<Tillux> pub: yes, you do
<C_Jack> EvilDennisR help me
<Jack_Sparrow> ZeroA4 Read the instructions from ubottu on using the pastebin
<pub> Tillux-_-;;
<Tillux> pub: you will have to install the java browser plugin for your browser, i think
<nickrud> EvilDennisR factoid text, and too many assumptions about user skill in the page
<poopuser> can emu x board work with linux?
<Flare183> !away | marko-_-
<ubottu> marko-_-: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<C_Jack> EvilDennisR From General Help step 3, you should know the name of your driver. Deselect 'all' (the * will go away), and select your driver. In my case, I deselected 'all' then selected 'via82xx'. Hit Enter.
<pub> Tillux oh ok, thank you, i will look it up for firefox
<C_Jack> help me to do this
<ZeroA4> Jack_Sparrow, me?
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste > ZeroA4
<tyrant> is there a way to install w32codecs for mplayer on a x86_64 machine ????
<Jack_Sparrow> look for private messaer
<Jack_Sparrow> message
<EvilDennisR> C_Jack: I haven't had to compile alsa from source. I'd ask someone who has..
<Flare183> !codecs | tyrant
<ubottu> tyrant: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<flush> yo
<capri> got nice message from ubottu
<flush> can someone explain me this http://pastebin.com/m8b989f8
<ZeroA4> Jack_Sparrow, ok, but why me?
<flush> wtf is command-not-found and the command_not_found_handle thing
<nickrud> tyrant no, you would get w64codecs.
<marko-_-> Flare183, my nick changes because i have a dinamic ip address and every 24 hours it disconnects me... and the nick is still on the channel and waits to be pinged out... but in that time i already connect back and the nick is taken so it set's a new one
<zerio511> Jack Sparrow- http://paste.ubuntu.com/20922/
<Jack_Sparrow> ZeroA4 so I can see your sources.list and tell you what is wrong
<Flare183> marko-_-: then register it
<Jack_Sparrow> C_Jack /join #alsa
<ZeroA4> Jack_Sparrow, i didnt ask for help!
<marko-_-> Flare183, it is registered
<C_Jack>  /join #alsa
<marko-_-> you don't get it right ?
<EvilDennisR> flush: Looks like the command_not_found got foobar'd
<stmaher> Hello everyone..
<cyzie> is there a way to limit upload/download bandwidth for the clients?
<stmaher> I upgraded to 8.04 and now my numpad in X doesnt work on my keyboard.
<stmaher> any ideas anyone?
<HardDisk> cyzie, do it via the router.
<stmaher> it works on a console.. but not in X
<ZeroA4> Jack_Sparrow, ZeroA4 != zerio511
<cyzie> HardDisk, no router.
<Flare183> marko-_-: oh ok I understand
<EvilDennisR> flush: all that program does is if you don't have a specific program installed it will prompt you with some possible suggestions on what to install
<cyzie> HardDisk, it has to be on ubuntu box
<Jack_Sparrow> <zerio511> 'E:Type 'potitos)' is not known on line 61 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list, E:The list of sources could not be read.'         this was from a 4 line paste from you
<EvilDennisR> flush: (Which I think is kinda annoying, but whatever)
<flush> haha
<flush> aight thanks
<tyrant> nickrud, what w64codecs , i dont have i do apt-get install w64codecs , or were u joking ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ZeroA4 wrong zero
<EvilDennisR> flush: My guess is that you typed `ls /mnt/public_dump/pr0gr4mzzzzz/*tab*` and it blew up, yes ?
<HardDisk> cyzie, wondershaper
<Jack_Sparrow> ZeroA4 sorry tab complete error
<Flare183> !w32codecs | tyrant
<ubottu> tyrant: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<flush> no i pasted the wrong thing and pressed enter
<flush> the CALLFILENAME string
<EvilDennisR> ah
<Jack_Sparrow> zerio511 you still here
<ZeroA4> Jack_Sparrow, ok :)
<Tillux> okay guys, I need to compile "FreeImage" on a 64bit machine; the FreeImage team explicitly says, that they'd got linux64bit support. The problem is, make will exit with an error like "Error: no matching method for calling »MIN(int&, long int)«" which i daresay is because of the 64bit-ness of my machine... the question is: try making with the --ignore switch or shall i better try "linux32 make" ?
<flush> i thought i got h4x0r3d
<nickrud> tyrant no, take a look at the following: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu?highlight=(medibuntu)#head-381bea41610683e5e26322fd7028e7aef85e3105-2\
<HardDisk> cyzie, or mastershaper
<jochmenDS> ;]
<clintchance> hey guys where can i get a free credit report
<cyzie> HardDisk, have look to it but looks like it is poor maintain. the last was 2002.
<zerio511> jack sparrow yes
<zerio511> I've just started with ubuntu
<HardDisk> cyzie, doesn't mean it doesn't work? streamtuner has stopped being produced but it still works
<cyzie> HardDisk, ok, hcecking mastershaper
<nickrud> clintchance wrong place to ask, try google
<HardDisk> cyzie, do you want to limit your ubuntu box or limit your torrent client?
<janwari> Flare183: I have gone through the whole troubleshooting guide, but still im not able to get any sound out my card. Even when i try to open the volume control panel it doesnt appear. Any help will be appreciated
<joshual> hi folks, whats a good way to use emerald themes in ubuntu? install emerald theme manager?
<zerio511>  Jack_Sparrow I've got 7.10, just tell me what to do please
<chadeldridge> nickrud:  getting closer it seems ... getting an error that nautilus cant start now
<chadeldridge> nickrud: Nautilus can't be used now, due to an unexpected error from Bonobo when attempting to locate the factory. Killing bonobo-activation-server and restarting Nautilus may help fix the problem.
<Jack_Sparrow> zerio511 What is your question...
<HardDisk> cyzie, and ispconfig does it
<guillaume> salut tous le monde
<nickrud> chadeldridge have you tried that :) . Also, removing .nautilus/ might help (forgot that one)
<zerio511> what do I need to do to solve the package information problem
<NullName> Can someone please tell me how I can start VNC server when my computer reboots?(8.04 xubuntu (xfce)) Currently,  I'm using the following code to start the service: /usr/bin/x11vnc -rfbauth ~/.vnc/x11vnc.pass -o ~/.vnc/x11vnc.log -loopbg -display :0
<cyzie> HardDisk, mastershaper looks ilke a choice. i have my ubuntu box as the server with its client connected to it.
<chadeldridge> yeah ... its back to the same when i do it ... let me kill nautilus as well .. brb
<pub> Tillux; it still doesn't work :(
<cyzie> HardDisk, ispconfig is too much for the bandwidth limit.
<Jack_Sparrow> zerio511 gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list            and stick it in the pastebin
<newbee617>  i think ubunut is too large and slow
<Tillux> pub: type "about:addons" in your firefox adress-bar
<HardDisk> cyzie, fair enough
<tyrant> thx everyone
<HardDisk> newbee617, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Tillux> pub: ah well that's deprecated
<pub> Tilluxl huh?
<Jack_Sparrow> newbee617 Please ask your support questions...  if all you wish to do is comment  please /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<zerio511> here you have it http://paste.ubuntu.com/20925/
<newbee617> ubuntu is large and slow
<pub> Tillux; although it should bring me to the screen it says that url is invallid
<Jack_Sparrow> zerio511 ty
<Flare183> janwari: I don't know
<nickrud> newbee617 last warning
<EvilDennisR> !offtopic | newbee617
<ubottu> newbee617: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<HardDisk> I see we have a troll
<programmer01>  /join #C
<Tillux> pub: try extras->add-ons -> plugins instead
<nickrud> no more
<Inazad> hi there, I need some help with GParted
<HardDisk> he didn't kick him though..
<Tillux> pub: there should either be a sun firefox plugin, or a "GCJ Web Browser Plugin (using IcedTea) 1.0"
<janwari> Inazad: what is it that you need
<Tillux> pub: if not, you either didn't restart firefox or did not install the proper plugin ;)
<Inazad> janwari: I want to rezise 1 of my extended partitions to give space to my primary partition..
<window> how do i download firefox? apt-get install firefox-3 ?
<jochmenDS> p
<janwari> Inazad: you will have to delete the partitions and then do the resize.
<zerio511> Jack_Sparrow- Yes & what do I need to do?
<Jack_Sparrow> zerio511 Put a # at the front of lines 59, 60 and 61  and save the file  then sudo apt-get update
<NullName> So nobody can help me start VNC server automatically when I boot?
<Inazad> janwari: yeah but I have data into it.. I have a 70GO partition
<pub> Tillux; addons.mozilla.org is sooo slow
<pingu__> How can i restart a program in Xubuntu after killing it? Exaile doesnt want to
<wuxia> on   liknu<
<janwari> Inazad: if you want to resize paritions without deleting them you will have to use Partition Magic, It gives you that capability of resizing without loosing data, but is very very slow
<Inazad> janwari: if is the only one.. I will take the time
<Tillux> pub: oh, choose the tab "plugins", between "languages" and "installation"
<wuxia> on linux, is  thered a way to disable the laptop keyboard ....... i just got a kinesis ergo, and i plce it on top of my laptop keyboard, but occasionally thed kinesis keyboard cauasdes the undcderlying keyboard to gt key strokes .. i want to disable this ... how aavn i do that?
<Ad84> ubuntu good for first distro
<pub> i don't get what you are saying
<Ad84> is ubuntu a good choice for a linux noob?
<EvilDennisR> Ad84: sure
<rsk> Ad84: i'd say that
<Inazad> janwari: I have 15 go for my sda1 (win$) and 90GO for my extended (sda5 is 83,15 go)
<HardDisk> Ad84, many distro's are good, try them and choose.
<alextvm_> hello i was successfully installed compiz and most of the effects seem to work but when i try to do the cube i'm inside of the cube is there a way that i can see the cube from the outside?
<Inazad> janwari: Partition magic exist for Linux ?!<
<Ad84> is it customizable?
<zerio511> please write what I need to type in the pastebin, I dont understand
<HardDisk> Inazad, gparted
<HardDisk> Ad84, like all distros
<pub> Tillux; what do you mean between languages and installation
<Ad84> ok ty
<window> how do i install firefox in konsole? apt-get install firefox-3?
<Inazad> HardDisk: can I resize a extended partition to put space on my primary with gparted ?
<Pici> window: apt-get install firefox
<janwari> Inazad: im afraid not. afaik its available only on windoze
<nomasteryoda> Inazad, if you want to use a bootable, there is a live cd called System Rescue CD ... has latest gparted
<RedLXXXIV> hey again all
<Pici> window: 3.0 final is not in the repositories yet though
<dfgas> is there something special that i should have xorg.conf driver set to for a ati 9200se? it is a 128meg an rv280
<HardDisk> Inazad, if you want.
<Danger_XXX> Hi Linux People)
<window> Pici, don't i need to put 3 in there somewhere?
<window> oh
<Pici> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0~rc1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 (hardy), package size 63 kB, installed size 120 kB
<alextvm_> join ubuntu
<nomasteryoda> Inazad, from ubuntu live cd you can
<HardDisk> Inazad, use gparted livecd
<HardDisk> Inazad, or via ubuntu cd
<Inazad> HardDisk: when I'm resizing my sda5, the available space is in the extended partition and I can't use it...
<Inazad> HardDisk: I'm on a livecd
<RedLXXXIV> this is FANTASTIC! I clean installed Gutsy over Hardy. Yep. Thought it would make my cam work. Nope lol too much tweaking in Gutsy on this tablet that hardy took care of... ugh.
<nomasteryoda> Inazad, you'll need to shrink the extended partition first
<Danger_XXX> I cant choose which one to use Ubuntu or Kubuntu for home desktop purpose....help please
<HardDisk> Inazad, what is that partition and have it unmounted
<zerio511> Jack_Sparrow- THanks a lot
<zerio511> It's done
<Inazad> HardDisk: sda5 and istn't mounted
<HardDisk> Inazad, you have to resize it to make it smaller, then the free space add it to the new partition
<nomasteryoda> then move it to the end and then extend the primary
<EvilDennisR> Danger_XXX: Go with regular ubuntu
<nomasteryoda> yup
<EvilDennisR> Danger_XXX: ..only because I don't like KDE >=)
<HardDisk> Inazad, as nomasteryoda said
<Inazad> HardDisk: how to add it into the sda1 ? I can't because its stake into the extended partition
<Jack_Sparrow> zerio511 glad to help
<zerio511> How do I update from 7.10 to the new one?
<Danger_XXX> which one is more stable and conveniant?
<HardDisk> Inazad, I would read how to resize since you're inexperienced with partitions.
<HardDisk> zerio511, sudo update-manager -d
<EvilDennisR> zerio511: Run update-manager
<NisseHult> When it tells you to enable nvidia-glx but your'e unable to find it in synaptic what do you do then???
<Inazad> HardDisk: I know how to resize due
<Inazad> HardDisk: when i'm clicking to resize my sda1, there are no space to enlarge it..
<Inazad> after resized sda5 of course
<glitsj16> Danger_XXX: there's loads of factors that decide that, why not burn a live-cd of each and try them out before you commit ?
<thiblahute> Hin
<HardDisk> Inazad, then you should know you have to make the extended smaller, then slide it to the left if the partition you want to expand is to the left
<newbee617> can anybody tell me ,can i shutdown a remote windows host via my ubuntu pc?
<HardDisk> Inazad, I mean the freespace or move the data partition to the right
<EvilDennisR> Danger_XXX: glitsj16 has a good suggestion..
<HardDisk> do it step by step
<Inazad> HardDisk: ok I understand.. i'll try
<EvilDennisR> newbee617: Use rdesktop to connect to your winblowz machine
<KyleK> newbee617: remote desktop in to it and ask it nicely?
<Danger_XXX> i need experienced user advices
<KyleK> !winblowz
<ubottu> Factoid winblowz not found
<thiblahute> I can get gnash working. I installed it, When I right-click on a flash video it shows the menu, but I can't read it. Any idea?
<pneo> yep, use Terminal Server Client
<Danger_XXX> but I 'll do as u said
<pub> anyone else have java working?
<KyleK> there really needs to be a factoid like
<EvilDennisR> Danger_XXX: If you get the live cd its not going to blow away your system and install something that you possibly don't want.
<jedimind> well it might
<EvilDennisR> Danger_XXX: Boot up the live cd of each, see if you like the look and feel of either
<jedimind> but its very unlikely
<newbee617> i have tried rdesktop and tsclient. but neither of them can shutdown the windows host
<KyleK> dennis likes the word blow ;)
<alextvm_> hello is there a way to pause "sudo apt-get install" so in case i have to stop the process it doesnt have to start all over again?
<Danger_XXX> ok..Thanks
<RedLXXXIV> my anus is bleeding!
<jerbear> when will ff3 be added to the repos?
<Jack_Sparrow> !who > jedimind
<EvilDennisR> !Rejected | RedLXXXIV
<ubottu> Factoid rejected not found
<afeijo_> I have a problem with setsebool
<afeijo_> -P httpd_can_network_connect=1
<afeijo_> Cannot set persistent booleans without managed policy.
<afeijo_> Could not change policy booleans
<capri> cant see youtube
<hiptobecubic> is there a way to not have automounted things show up on the desktop? for example, when i boot there is always a harddrive mounted there
<hiptobecubic> i still want it to be mounted, just not have an icon
<Cosmic> Anyone knows a good repository for ubuntu?
<nomasteryoda> hiptobecubic, should be in gconf-editor
<Jack_Sparrow> hiptobecubic yes.. I can walk you through that
<nomasteryoda> Cosmic, like for the iso?
<Gun_Smoke> Whats the name of the app that allows you to see the CPU/GPU/Fans and whatnot with lmsensors that is embedded in the desktop background?
<hiptobecubic> Jack_Sparrow, great let's do it.
<nomasteryoda> Cosmic, or for packages... because they are already in the package managers
<Pici> Gun_Smoke: Probably conky
<Cosmic> why not
<nomasteryoda> synaptic, adept, apt-get
<Gun_Smoke> Pici, That sounds right...
<Jack_Sparrow> hiptobecubic To Remove Drive Icons from Desktop Use Terminal and type gconf-editor browse to /apps/nautilus/desktop and uncheck volumes_visable..  http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/hide-removable-drive-icons-from-your-ubuntu-desktop/
<t35t0r> hiptobecubic, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98751&highlight=hide+mounts+desktop
<Cosmic> program etc..
<Zaiden> (´◕ω◕)
<sharperguy> How do I change the proxy settings for epiphany, without changing them for the whole of gnome?
<hiptobecubic> thanks all
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<capri> youtube not working
<Gun_Smoke> Pici, Thanks..
<capri> flash player problem
<nomasteryoda> Cosmic, you might want to load up synaptic and look into the list there... over 23,000 packages to pick from
<afeijo_> no one knows about setsebool?
<Drk_Guy> Holla S...
<Drk_Guy> EvilDennisR: Woah man
<HardDisk> Jack_Sparrow, well im up for membership in 10 minutes wish me luck :)
<Drk_Guy> EvilDennisR: You develop pidgin
<incorrect> anyone know what package contains cgCreateProgram
<hiptobecubic> perfect, thanks
<EvilDennisR> Drk_Guy: Correct.
<newbee617> guys,
<pneo> what problem you have?
<Drk_Guy> Real nice EvilDennisR, i just checked the about page of pidgin
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<hiptobecubic> EvilDennisR, great. how's the voice/video branch going? :D
<newbee617> i am waiting for the great match between italy and france
<EvilDennisR> hiptobecubic: Its a Google SoC project actually..
<HardDisk> newbee617, you were told before #ubuntu-offtopic
<Drk_Guy> If its SoC, it must go real fast
<Cosmic> I'm upgrading ubuntu, I try later
<hiptobecubic> EvilDennisR, yeah i saw that. i'm excited
<Cosmic> but if I try apt-get links
<hahaha> i just installed xchat, but i cant seen it, where to find?
<Cosmic> It doesn't work
<zerio511> Problem whith sound, no sound at all, my sound card is recognysed, alsamixer off. No idea. Please Help
<Drk_Guy> hahaha: Alt+F2 -> xchat
<Cosmic> because links is not in the repository
<HardDisk> hahaha, under Internet
<Drk_Guy> hahaha: Right click desktop, create launcher: type Xchat
<HardDisk> hahaha, you may need to sudo killall gnome-panel
<Cosmic> It's an example
<HardDisk> Drk_Guy, why?
<HardDisk> hahaha, just do what I said, it'll show up in the applications
<Drk_Guy> HardDisk: Maybe the Deb doesnt create links
<hahaha> ok, got it
<HardDisk> Drk_Guy, of course it does.
<hahaha> thanks
<Drk_Guy> :S
<Drk_Guy> Ok
<zerio511> Problem whith sound, no sound at all, my sound card is recognysed, alsamixer off. No idea. Please Help
<Drk_Guy> Woah, tons of packages
<Cosmic> Does anyone knows a good repository? skype etc
<Drk_Guy> Cosmic: medibuntu
<Cosmic> Is one I found
<Cosmic> The only one
<Cosmic> :D
<Drk_Guy> lol, you need nothing more ;)
<hiptobecubic> Has anyone gotten skype to play nice with audio yet?
<zerio511>  Problem whith sound, no sound at all, my sound card is recognysed, alsamixer off. No idea. Please Help
<HardDisk> hiptobecubic, many have.  use Alsa in your sound under preferences
<capri> can anyone tell me the which flash codes i install so that i can see youtube :P
<zerio511>  Problem whith sound, no sound at all, my sound card is recognysed, alsamixer off. No idea. Please Help
<chadeldridge> nickrud:  well nautilus starts on boot now without an error, but my navigation bar is just gone from this user
<Drk_Guy> capri: Gnash sucks, make "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<hiptobecubic> HardDisk, that didn't work for me. Right now i have to suspend all of my other sound apps to use skype, which means i can't leave it open
<HardDisk> capri, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree libflashsupport
<capri> Drk_guy:  easy
<zerio511> HELP PLEASE  Problem whith sound, no sound at all, my sound card is recognysed, alsamixer off. No idea. Please Help
<zerio511>  
<Drk_Guy> capri: :) as everything else
<erUSUL> !sound | zerio511
<ubottu> zerio511: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<glitsj16> incorrect: a late reaction .. i don't know, but for that kind of situation apt-file is a nice tool, it can search for a file in any package (installed or not, without fetching it) ..
<chadeldridge> nickrud:  any more ideas?
<talntid> if I want to clone the settings from 1 user account to another, what files should I copy?
<talntid> for the window manager settings. currently xfce
<incorrect> glitsj16, i found it eventually
<Drk_Guy> talntid: .xfce
<Drk_Guy> Search for something like that
<talntid> that'll copy the toolbars and all?
<pacaj2am> hello...
<pacaj2am> i have one question
<pacaj2am> how is it with SMP in ubuntu?
<Drk_Guy> talntid:
<Drk_Guy> talntid: Maybe
<talntid> we'll see :)
<Drk_Guy> talntid: I dnt use xfce
<thorny_sun> help! -- i just updated my hardy heron with the latest updates, and now when i try to type the letter 'p' in my terminal windows it doesn't work-- all other letters work except for p (uppercase p works however).  and it's just in the terminal window.  completely bizarre but true.
<fallenhope|sleep> with the new kernel update.... will I leave modules that I've made?
<Drk_Guy> XD
<Drk_Guy> fallenhope|sleep: Nopey, i dnt think so
<Drk_Guy> fallenhope|sleep: You may need to rebuild them
<capri> after installing all the above mentioned things .. still flash player not working :(
<ubuntu> huh! cant find the user list on xchat :(?
<talntid> hm, there is no .xfce
<jedimind> ubuntu: are you serious ?
<Drk_Guy> talntid: maybe if you ls onto your home ;)
<talntid> i did ;)
<fallenhope|sleep> ugh. I hate kernel updates.
<ubuntu> yes jedimind, i just new to xchat
<Drk_Guy> talntid: Extrange, but maybe if you read their FAQ
<jedimind> ubuntu see the "1382 Users" thing next to your name at the bottom? click it
<glitsj16> capri: have you tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900 (parts A & B) yet ? Basically it installs flash player 10 beta .. might want to give it a try, goodluck
<the_eraser> hi if i want to shrink a partition, is gparted the tool  for Me?
<afeijo_> argh
<Drk_Guy> the_eraser: with livecd, yes
<the_eraser> Drk_Guy: thx
<ubuntu> jedimind: owhh, thanks jedimind just got it
<Drk_Guy> np
<jedimind> ubuntu: no problem
<amy_> what's the difference between an x86 arch and an x64? I'm just curious about the headaches and advantages of eacdh
<Drk_Guy> amy_: Their architectures
<talntid> gparted and supergrub CD's own ;)
<Drk_Guy> amy_: x86 is 32 bits, x64 is 64 Bits
<bartb> I have a friend with a vista laptop and a hardy desktop. any good howto's to getting samba setup properly for file and print sharing?
<Jack_Sparrow> the_eraser gparted livecd or ubuntulivecd yes
<amy_> Drk_Guy, so x86 doesn't take advantage of dual-core systems?
<Drk_Guy> amy_: I dont know, but the safest bet is to go x64
<EvilDennisR> amy_: x86_64 is for 64bit machines. i386/i686 is 32bit
<talntid> dual cores will not be handled in 32bit
<iiizmir> hi I am from Türkiye
<talntid> it WILL work, but won't use both cores properly
<virtuald> it will use both cores
<talntid> how much ram do you have, amy_?
<LimCore> hi iiizmir
<Drk_Guy> amy_: If you have intel, choose IA64, for AMD, choose AMD64
<amy_> talntid, 2gb
<amy_> Drk_Guy, how do i get IA64?
<iiizmir> hi lim core
<Jack_Sparrow> amy_ We try to suggest newer users with under 4 gigs stay with 32 bit.
<jbroome> isn't ia64 for the ititanic cpus?
<talntid> yes, jbroome
<testsym> hi I just put my application in /usr/share/apps, how do I make a symobilc so when I type my app everywhere it launches?
<amy_> Jack_Sparrow, due to bugs, problems, etc with x64?
<talntid> amd64 is for ALL 64bit processors
<Drk_Guy> amy_: when you choose the downlaod, you have the option to go x64 or x86, if you go x64, you got to choose which one
<Drk_Guy> amy_: Althought AMD can run IA64
<pneo> how can I add transparency to my Main Menu bar?
<virtuald> x64/amd64/em64t/x86_64 is have more registers (16 instead of four) and can use more than 4gb memory without slowdown, and x64 doesn't support segmented memory (ony paged), and a few archaic instructions have been dropped
<bartb> I have a friend with a vista laptop and a hardy desktop. any good howto's to getting samba setup properly for file and print sharing?
<amy_> well, i have an Intel Core 2 duo 3.0 ghz
<gorg_> are people using windows able to open a *.tar.gz-file?
<Drk_Guy> pneo: Right click ->properties, background
<toasterb0y> wow. WINE is hefty
<gorg_> toasterb0y: u from norway?
<Jack_Sparrow> amy_ Not really bugs.. but there is little speed difference...  and there are some additional steps like chrooting to get everything working
<EvilDennisR> gorg_: Yeah you can open tgz files with winzip under winblowz
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Drk_Guy> toasterb0y: Tell me, i compiled it from src
<IdleOne> !samba | bartb
<ubottu> bartb: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<pneo> Drk_Guy: thanks mate!
<Pici> gorg_: Some archiving tools can open it, such as 7zip.  I dont know if winzip or windows native zipping can open it
<chadeldridge> nickrud:  i figured it out .. the setting in gconf-editor is "always_use_browser"  that is the one that fixes it ... thanks :-D
<amy_> Jack_Sparrow, ah, that is somewhat annoying. They won't make me bootstrap like old gentoo will they?
<Drk_Guy> pneo: np
<pacaj2am> might i have questin, how is it in ubuntu with kernels, where can i get i386 smp kernel?
<Jack_Sparrow> amy_ no idea on gentoo stuff
<IdleOne> bartb, you can also check this out http://fullcirclemagazine.org/download-manager.php?id=41 has a nice howto page 11
<glitsj16> testsym: for that you will need a symlink to a location that's in your PATH (to check those --> echo $PATH)
<Drk_Guy> amy_: Gentoo is complicated
<toasterb0y> gorg: not from Norway just live here
<amy_> Jack_Sparrow, i was just joking a bit. I did a few gentoo systems before, but I find that no matter how you do it, it will invariably meet with instabilities over time that require a lot of babysitting.
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<gorg_> toasterb0y: ok, just felt "hefty" was a Norwegian word :)
<bartb> thanks everyone
<kavelot> how do I tell ubuntu's clock that bios time is NOT UTC?
<amy_> Drk_Guy, yeah, a bit. I've 2 ubuntu machines and a freebsd machine.
<offload> hey guys.  I've been using ubuntu since about 6.06 but really starting using it hard around 7.10 .  I really have performance issues with firefox.  It seems sites with lots of flash or java script (like gmail) just murder my system.  Is this common?  Are there any alternatives?
<Drk_Guy> amy_: lol
<testsym> glitsj16: hmm if I create a link in /usr/local/bin (its in echo path? will it make my program to launch everywhere? if so how do I create the command?
<amy_> Drk_Guy, I used to run Gentoo exclusively.
<Drk_Guy> amy_: gentoo scares the ****out of me, no offense though
<gorg_> isn't firefox suppose to come with a new update today?
<ASULutzy> So I'm downloading firefox 3 onto my windows VM, but I think I'll hold off till it hits the ubuntu repositories to get it on Linux... Any idea when it will actually get put in the repos?
<amy_> though, my motto since about 1995 regarding a red hat(e) installation, "We will never forget"
<mysterycool> Is there a program on ubuntu which helps you find out what OS is a server that a website is on runs?
<ASULutzy> gorg_: You can download ff3 right now, it's just not available via a package in the repository yet
<NickGarvey> mysterycool: nmap
<Drk_Guy> amy_: :S
<mysterycool> NickGarvey: Isn't that just a port scanner?
<Drk_Guy> :-$
<erUSUL> mysterycool: Netcraft.net ;P
<offload> mysterycool, THE port scanner ;)
<snarkster> afternoon
<gorg_> ASULutzy:  in top right corner i had some update reminder, i wonder if FF3 was updated, i think it was automatically
<snarkster> do any of you know how to print to tiff instead of pdf?
<dublpaws> mysterycool: netcraft.(org|com?) will do it, fwiw
<offload> mysterycool, there are flags that you can use with nmap that will OS fingerprint the machine
<mysterycool> offload: Yes, indeed, I have been told that it is one of the best ones around, if not the best.
<NickGarvey> mysterycool: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20934/
<glitsj16> testsym: yes it will, ln -s /path/to/real/file /path/to/non-existant/file
<capri> Drk_guy:  flash player is not working
<capri> i installed those packages
<ratpoison> hello! how do I understand CPU / OS type from gnome-nettool? It returns some numbers but I don't know what these correspond to
<ASULutzy> gorg_: There was no firefox update for me in the repositories today, I am installing FF3 to my Windows VM now, and the mozilla mirrors do have FF3 for linux available, but afaik there isn't a package available in the repo
<Drk_Guy> Extrange. capri, you on x64?
<capri> x32
<dD0T> Hi guys, got ubuntu 8.04 installed on my notebook and got a problem. I want to be able to switch between the internal LCD (1280x800) and my external one (VGA 1280x1024). Atm. it seems like clone mode is activated and both monitors fall back to the smallest res in common. I would rather select one monitor and use the full resolution. I already searched for ages...hope you can help me. (btw: ATI Xpress 200m graphics)
<mysterycool> NickGarvey: I like this one: 80/tcp open  http       Apache httpd 2.2.8 ((Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.4-2ubuntu5.1 with Suhosin-Patch)
<mysterycool>  (line 10 XD :p). Thank you =]
<toasterb0y> possible to set root pass?
<mysterycool> Thank you everybody else about your answers =]
<ajopaul> hj, i am using LXDE window manager ! any idea how do i enable my media keys on the dell laptop, it works with gnome/kde ?
<Jack_Sparrow> toasterb0y not advised
<Drk_Guy> capri: x86, huh?
<capri> yes :P
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo > toasterb0y
<Reformer81> Is there any hope of Linux being able to recover a hard drive that my BIOS doesn't recognize?
<Drk_Guy> capri: Real extrange, it should work out-of-the-box
<capri> i mean to say 32 bit operating system
<Drk_Guy> i know
<Drk_Guy> Ill think bout it, ive got to restart
<ASULutzy> gorg_: Just doing a quick search in the synaptic repositories shows that they only have RC1 available
<Drk_Guy> good luck
<capri> the problem is i cannot see the youtube :P
<gorg_> rc1, what is that
<ASULutzy> Release Candidate 1
<offload> am I the only one that is having Firefox performance issues.  I'm running firefox 3 on 8.04.  It really seems like javascript and and flash that are the problem...  I also have the same performance issues with opera.
<chadeldridge> offload:   are you using FF3 or swiftfox ?
<dabaR> offload: ya, I can't watch a flash video in full screen without performance penalty(lagging picture)
<offload> chadeldridge, FF3
<ASULutzy> gorg_: So yea, Ubuntu is way behind firefox wise... Maybe I will just go ahead and download it via a mirror instead of waiting for the repos to get it
<dabaR> offload: I think my fx is 2.something, the one that comes with 8.04
<Jack_Sparrow> offload I have seen some people tweek xorg to get some speed back. but I dont know exactly what they have been doing
<chadeldridge> i guess it released then .. :-D
<capri> Drk_guy: any suggestion ?
<gorg_> offload: i had loads of trouble with java/flash in FF running 8.04... then someone told me i had conflicting player
<gorg_> sun vs. gnu
 * delcoyote hi
<chadeldridge> all i know that in swiftfox using the FF3 rc there is no issue like that
<chazco> Hi... is there a problem with the repos? This is the 10th or so attempt at installing i've made today and yet again a package has screwed up (seahorse) this time...
<HardDisk> Jack_Sparrow, care to cheer for me :)
<gorg_> uninstal gnu and u might be free from trouble
<chazco> So... once more, apt is broken
<toasterb0y> ok. my router only has Mac and PC utilities. not sure how to configure it with ubuntu/*nix
<ASULutzy> Jack_Sparrow: Do you have any idea when the FF3 release will get packaged into the ubuntu repositories?
<chadeldridge> chazco:  have you tried pulling from another server ?
<mysterycool> NickGarvey: Um, it does not return the server that the web is running on :s
<offload> chadeldridge, I think i tried swiftweazel (sp?) but I don't remember getting my performance back.  I really love my ff extensions and have picked up here and there that it's really something to do with flash for linux more than anything.
<dabaR> chazco: you can post the errors you get to pastebin.ubuntu.com, and I will look at them,
<Jack_Sparrow> ASULutzy no...
<NickGarvey> mysterycool: use -A
<chazco> chadeldridge - Yep, i tried that
<ASULutzy> Jack_Sparrow: Be psychic! :P
<ubuntu_> server -m irc.darksin.net
<NickGarvey> mysterycool: what site?  some sites block all that stuff
<mysterycool> NickGarvey: so like: nmap -a whatever.com
<offload> gorg_, oh really?  Hmmmm how do I check to see if I have the same issue?
<NickGarvey> mysterycool: capital A
<Yamazaki_Kaoru> I don't know for why? In my country, firefox 3 download day is postponed to 18th June.
<mysterycool> oh, ok
<mysterycool> Sec, please.
<mysterycool> =]
<Jack_Sparrow> ASULutzy based on demand.. they are working on it now
<chadeldridge> offload:  swiftfox is FF3 ... all the addons work etc .. i would reconmend trying it out since its compiled for performance based on your processor type
<chazco> dabaR - "dpkg: error processing seahorse (--configure):
<chazco>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<chazco> " seems to be it for this one. Had all sorts of problems trying to install over the last three days (on multiple machines)
<Yamazaki_Kaoru> (or in my local time, 19th June)
<ubuntu_> irc://irc.darksin.eu/all-music
<ASULutzy> Jack_Sparrow: Yea, I think I will just hold off till it hits the repositories. It'll probably happen within the next day or so considering how popular ff3 is
<jpds> ubuntu_: no spam please.
<toasterb0y> ok. my router only has Mac and PC utilities. not sure how to configure it with ubuntu/*nix
<window> ff3 repository?
<ubuntu_> server -m irc.darksin.eu/all-music
<glitsj16> offload: have you tried the flash player 10 beta yet ? http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/ .. did the trick for me, hope it cures some of your problems
<toasterb0y> jpds: what's the % for
<jpds> toasterb0y: mute ban
<dabaR> chazco: something is broken. Try "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<ASULutzy> window: ff3 is out today, but it's not in ubuntu repositories yet. You can get it off any of the mozilla mirrors
<erUSUL> toasterb0y: most routers have a web interface
<toasterb0y> mute?
<offload> chadeldridge, you rock dude.  Thanks I will try it now.  Also this machine isn't all that fast.. it's like a p4 3.0ghz with an nvidia 5900 ultra and 1GB ram
<gorg_> offload: i'm not an expert. there are several other here which might be able to help u
<mysterycool> NickGarvey: Um, it won't work. :S
<jpds> toasterb0y: he can't talk now
<chazco> dabaR - Its been like this on multiple machines with fresh installs over the past few days
<offload> I am also running lots of compiz effects
<mysterycool> NickGarvey: http://pastebin.com/d400f5d33
<toasterb0y> yeah. i cant connect to the web interface
<gorg_> but thing u can check is doing this: in firefox addres bar write "about:plugins"
<Yamazaki_Kaoru> Please download Firefox 3 by 17:00 UTC on June 18, 2008. << My spread firefox site said this...
<gorg_> "about: plugins" without the space
<jedimind> i like how firefox takes up 150 megs of ram w/ 5 tabs open
<dabaR> chazco: post the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list file to the pastebin. Please do not paste in the channel.
<chazco> hmm... FF3 is out? That could be whats wrong with the ubuntu repos. dabaR - Its whatever is created by standard
<s0ullight> hello i'm using hardy and amsn says my connection is firewalled how can i fix thisN
<s0ullight> ?
<EvilDennisR> chazco: You fix your apt-get situation from earlier ?
<mysterycool> NickGarvey: Ok, it worked, it printed the ports etc... but it won't say the os :s
<chazco> EvilDennisR - Nope, tried a fresh install again, didnt work
<mysterycool> :(
<SebNaitsabes> Where can I find out the requirements for Ubuntu?   Memory size/speed Hard disk size/speed/type  Speed of CPU  Video graphics required.  Video graphics required.
<fallenhope|sleep> is the kernel update necessary?
<EvilDennisR> chazco: fresh install as in you nuked your machine ?
<flotisttu> my keyboard types every letter when i keep it pressed for 3 secs. and it types the letter tww times. this change occured when i was using a wine application. 'mirc' . it may be a coinsidence but anyways. how can i resolve it. i cant type anything?
<Yamazaki_Kaoru>  <SebNaitsabes> You can look in Wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<testsym> glitsj16: hmm something is wrong, I did what you said, but when I use tabb it wont find my trigger (name is sabnzbd) I type sab tabb nothing happens
<chazco> EvilDennisR - Yep... this is about the 25th time so far these few days (not kidding)
<EvilDennisR> chazco: Can you pastebin the error again.. Pretty sure I got a fix for you
<EvilDennisR> chazco: something about /usr/share/gconf/schemas/deskbar-applet.schemas missing, yeah ?
<offload> gorg_, k one sec thanks
<chazco> EvilDennisR - This time its just saying some other app failed dpkg: error processing seahorse (--configure):
<EvilDennisR> chazco: pastebin it, I'll help you fix it
<Yamazaki_Kaoru> Sorry to ask, anyone here use 775i65GV mainboard?
<window> harddisk
<chazco> EvilDennisR - Nope, that was earlier... this is yet another time its gone wrong. Its not the CD (MD5 is fine)... the repos seem okay... its not the machine (multiple ones) and ive tried multiple other ideas
<offload> is addons.mozilla.org down for you guys too?
<chazco> EvilDennisR - That is the error...
<EvilDennisR> sweet.. mozilla finally updated their page with FF3
<glitsj16> testsym: tab ? please rephrase, i don't get it .. an alternative is adding your /usr/share/apps dir to the path i guess ..
<Luckrider> http://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-3.0&os=win&lang=en-US
<Luckrider> http://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-3.0&os=win&lang=en-US
<ss11> i have ubuntu installed with xp on one hard disk....now i am install ubuntu only on another it is the swap then ext3 are the first two partitions...should i click to install bootloader for that drive or uncheck it and use the grub from the other ubuntu installation?
<ch0wda> i'm getting a 404 for a few of the packages that i'm trying to upgrade.  it's a completely fresh install.  for example the openssl-blacklist
<HardDisk> window, one sec I'm up in #ubuntu-meeting for membership I'll be back right after I see if they give it to me or not.
<window> kk
<BoltClock> Luckrider: realize thats for windows? :P
<dabaR> chazco: the seahorse app is somehow in limbo. Did you run that "sudo dpkg --configure -a"?
<HardDisk> if anyone wants to come cheer for me I'd like that :)
<Ambient> www.mozilla.org, Http/1.1 Service Unavailable :P
<Luckrider> http://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-3.0&os=win&lang=en-USis it, crap
<chazco> Hmm... ch0wda - I've been having issues too... i'm starting to suspect the repos (dabaR and EvilDennisR may also read this)
<window> XD
<Luckrider> *is it, crap
<Luckrider> sorry uy
<testsym> I typed this: "sudo ln -s /usr/share/apps/SABnzbd-0.4.0RC2/ /usr/local/bin/ " <-- when im in my home directory I tried to type SAB (tabb for full name) and nothng happens, like it cant find the full name?
<Luckrider> I didn't actually look at the link
<NickGarvey> http://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-3.0&os=linux&lang=en-US is the linux link
<ompaul> !latest | Luckrider
<ubottu> Luckrider: A higher version number does not mean that it's better. Especially with packages such as the linux kernel. The packages in the Ubuntu repositories are stable and will work fine. You should have a better reason than "newer" when considering compiling from source or using 3rd party repos.
<HardDisk> window, just wait till it's my turn :)
<unavailable> firefox   Official d/l links (en-US) - Win: http://tinyurl.com/6s83q5 Mac: http://tinyurl.com/6anmfx Linux: http://tinyurl.com/4cn37r
<chazco> dabaR - Each time ive tried a fresh install or update something like that has happened.... i have no idea whats wrong. Its either the repos have gone dodgy or something is corrupting stuff en-route to here...
<EvilDennisR> chazco: Can you pate the whole output from apt-get
<unavailable> http://www.mozilla-europe.org/en/firefox/
<testsym> glitsj16: typed this: "sudo ln -s /usr/share/apps/SABnzbd-0.4.0RC2/ /usr/local/bin/ " <-- when im in my home directory I tried to type SAB (tabb for full name) and nothng happens, like it cant find the full name?
<ch0wda> yeah, after searching around it seems like the version numbers aren't jiving
<unavailable> http://air.mozilla.com/
<X-Seti> what is the right and best way to backup the full Ubuntu system?
<chazco> Mine has been downloading, but everything seems totally wrong
<flotisttu> my keyboard types every letter when i keep it pressed for 3 secs. and it types the letter tww times. this change occured when i was using a wine application. 'mirc' . it may be a coinsidence but anyways. how can i resolve it. i cant type anything?
<nabcore> Does ubuntu use firefox or iceweasle?
<dabaR> ch0wda: did you sudo aptitude update?
<SebNaitsabes> Ubuntu uses Firefox
<Luckrider> that is true ompaul, but the link I had was for the FF3 download for the record, but it is for linux
<dabaR> chazco: Did you run that "sudo dpkg --configure -a"?
<chazco> EvilDennisR - Thats really the only thing out of the ordinary... cant use the web currently
<nabcore> SebNaitsabes; ok, so... how did get around mozilla's restrictions on the logo?
<BoltClock> nabcore: firefox
<SebNaitsabes> what do you mean?
<nabcore> *did it get
<chazco> dabaR - About 30000000 times in the last few days... its some other issue
<SebNaitsabes> and Ubuntu's FIerfox will use the Mozilla logo
<EvilDennisR> chazco: I need to see the whole thing to diagnose the problem
<dabaR> chazco: and you get that error again, right?
<SebNaitsabes> in fact I think now in Hardy they even use an offical Mozilla release
<glitsj16> testsym: ah ok, first thing , i notice you don't point both paths to a specific command, it needs that for it to work .. as to the tab part, i really have no idea sorry
<chazco> dabaR - I did earlier... this is yet another fresh install
<dabaR> chazco: why not try now?
<chazco> EvilDennisR - Will have to wait till firefox will open, that seems dead too
<ASULutzy> nabcore: Ubuntu has a different definition of what free software is than Debian does I guess
<chazco> dabaR - It didnt work
<dabaR> chazco: same error, right?
<chazco> Yep
<ch0wda> dabaR: i had already updated, but had to do it a second time.  it worked this time.  thanks
<chazco> I'm giving up on Ubuntu for now... three days trying to run a simple update is stupidly bad
<EvilDennisR> chazco: use lynx or w3m
<dabaR> chazco: and when you run sudo apt-get purge seahorse?
<dabaR> chazco: and when you run sudo apt-get remove --purge seahorse?
<chazco> Everything to do with apt and dpkg seems to give the same errors... ive just had enough now
<nabcore> SebNaitsables; http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=354622
<ASULutzy> nabcore: Debian went with iceweasel because firefox's icon is trademarked, which makes sense for mozilla to do that. The browser is still completely free, in the way that most people think of free, and so Ubuntu uses it. I guess you could say Debian was "too pure" or maybe just stubborn, it's all opinion I guess
<ubottu> nabcore: Error: Could not parse data returned by Debian bugtracker: list index out of range (http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=354622;mbox=yes)
<SebNaitsabes> nabcore: yep  semes FIrefox in Ubuntu Hardy Heron is an officla Mozilla release rather than an Ubuntu version
<dabaR> chazco: sorry to hear that. Good luck.
<glitsj16> testsym: example: ln -s /usr/share/apps/new-program /usr/bin/new-program
<paranoid_> hi all, I've followed the instructions on the following page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Netgear_WG311_v3 and everything seems to have worked, except that my wireless card isn't showing in iwconfig - I'm on Hardy Heron
<chazco> A fresh install doesnt even fix the issues... something is broke and its not these computers... its got to be the repos or the link between them and me
<SebNaitsabes> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SebNaitsabes> !ndiswrapper
<nabcore> SebNaitsables; so, does ubuntu have to check every patch it makes to firefox with mozilla.org?
<EvilDennisR> chazco: Dude, use w3m, go to pastebin and paste the errors from apt-get
<plinde> if i wanted to install the new FF3.0 final as my default browser in hardy, am i going to be replacing /usr/bin, and so on? or should I just extract it to my home and change my shortcuts?
<paranoid_> SebNaitsabes: thanks :)
<SebNaitsabes> nabcore:  Ubuntu used to use  Ubuntu versions of Firefox which were very similar to the offical release
<chazco> EvilDennisR - That is the entire error... the rest is the usual 1 not fully installed type message, and the final dpkg returned an error message (which is the one i pasted). Thats it
<EvilDennisR> hmm... The link for FF3 points to 2.0.0.14
<ASULutzy> plinde: I would expect it'd be available in the repositories very soon
<SebNaitsabes> nabcore: and now it seems they use Mozilla bilds.  Hardy Heron came with Firefox Beta 5, but if you turn on proposed updates in the package manager, you can get a later version that way
<ASULutzy> plinde: I'm just going to wait till I can apt-get it, though I did download and install it on Windows VM
<newbee617> i am using ffrc1, can i update to ff3 derectly?
<chazco> Will there be an updated Hardy disc at some point with all the updates preinstalled?
<plinde> ﻿ASULutzy: I assumed this would be the case. can't be soon enough :-). I did actually put it on my windows box already. just want to do it the proper way
<SebNaitsabes> chazco: probably not
<paranoid_> SebNaitsabes: having said that, I've followed all that information, I've got ndiswrapper working (It recognizes my device and says the hardware is present) but it still doesn't work, and I'm not sure how to debug it further
<kakoonia> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<chazco> Pity... that was my only other option. Thanks SebNaitsabes
<SebNaitsabes> chazco: or
<nabcore> SebNaitsabes; ok, but reading that bug thread, mconner from mozilla states that any patches applied to firefox, need to be vetted by mozilla: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=354622#231
<ubottu> nabcore: Error: Could not parse data returned by Debian bugtracker: list index out of range (http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=354622;mbox=yes)
<SebNaitsabes> chazco: which Firefox do you want to run?
<chazco> SebNaitsabes - Firefox isnt the issue, its all the updates... i cannot perform updates after a fresh install on any machine... i dont know why
<jbroome> no flash 10 for x86_64?  :(
<SebNaitsabes> chazco: well you could run the latest Windows version of Firefox, but that's a bit stupid
<wng--> Anyone have any experience using Intel FakeRAID with ubuntu, I realize this is not the optimal way to go, but still interested nonetheless
<EvilDennisR> chazco: What repositories are you using
<BoltClock> erm guys
<chazco> Standard UK ones... tried USA as well
<Reformer81> Is there any hope of Linux being able to recover a hard drive that my BIOS doesn't recognize?
<BoltClock> update manager is telling me firefox has updates. it wont count in the record right?
<dabaR> chazco: ya, it looks like there are CDs that will come out every once in a while with cumulative updates, but updates will always happen. What happened to your install is that some package did not get installed properly and is blocking up apt. I have fixed this on my computer before, and would be glad to help you, if you will follow some instructions and use the pastebin...
<BoltClock> will it update to the stable release?
<forsaken> do ubuntu's downloads of firefox 3 count towards the record?
<SebNaitsabes> chazco: make sure proposed updates is on in the package maanger
<ASULutzy> Reformer81: I want to say no
<chazco> dabaR - It happened to about 20 attempts at installs, on multiple machines... with _different_ packages.
<SebNaitsabes> BoltClock: the record lol a bit obbesisvie really
<chazco> installs = installing Ubuntu + updates... thats it
<ASULutzy> Reformer81: If your BIOS doesn't recognize a drive, I don't know how an OS would be able to
<glitsj16> chazco: doubtfull, but there's aptoncd (http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/) with which you can create a backup of all your installed packages .. or UCK (Ubuntu Customization Kit) at http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<EvilDennisR> chazco: we still need you to pastebin the apt errors
<BoltClock> ﻿SebNaitsabes: lol
<EvilDennisR> chazco: and we need to know what repositories you are using
<chazco> glitsj16 - Thanks, but no luck without them installing first
<SebNaitsabes> BoltClock:  if you care so much about it you could just download a version of Firefox and not install it,  then get the one you use from the Ubuntu repo
<BoltClock> ﻿SebNaitsabes k
<Reformer81> ASULutzy: Yeah, I figured as much.... had a power surge that destroyed the hard drive holding all my family's pictures.
<glitsj16> chazco: you can download packages without installing them ..
<chazco> EvilDennisR - Just the ones enabled by default
<EvilDennisR> chazco: ...and those are?
<ASULutzy> Reformer81: Weird that the BIOS don't even detect it
<chazco> Hit my download cap anyway, so cant try to fix again until the end of the month
<SebNaitsabes> BoltClock:  make sure proposed updates is on in the package maanger. altough Firefox 3.0 final should be on the normal thing anyway soon
<Reformer81> ASULutzy: All I can think of is that it damaged the connector board or something like that.
<nabcore> SebNaitsabes; what I'm getting at here is the LTSness of ubuntu may actually be a illegal under what mconner states. If 4.5 years down the line 8.04 needs a firefox patch for a bug and mozilla don't support FF3 any more at that point, then ubuntu are not going to be able to apply the patch legally.
<harfg0> hi
<EvilDennisR> !hi | harfg0
<ubottu> harfg0: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Drk_Guy> Hardy Really pwns
<Reformer81> ASULutzy: Of course, that was on my old computer... maybe my new one might see it?  Worth a shot, I suppose.
<Tyler> Hey everyone. What's the best way to get PHP 5.2.6 installed on my HH VPS? Source?
<harfg0> i have just run the tasksel program and disabled printer spooler
<BoltClock> ﻿SebNaitsabes nah never mind. i can wait
<chazco> Thanks for the help anyway... will use the windows partition for now. Its either the internet link of the repos (the gb.archive.ubuntu.co) ones...
<harfg0> now its removeing 9453245234534 5packages?
<Drk_Guy> but, i dont knwo why, CCSM stopped working
<SebNaitsabes> nabcore:  software gets old.  and unsppourted the way it is
 * paranoid_ scratches his head
<ASULutzy> Reformer81: I mean there are always data recovery specialists, but afaik, if a BIOS doesn't see a hard drive, there's no way the OS will. Yea, I'd try to exhaust all possibilities first and then if need be go with a data recovery specialist
<harfg0> is that standard behavior!!!!
<EvilDennisR> chazco: change the repository to archive.ubuntu.com
<Drk_Guy> And FF was removed
<nabcore> SebNaitsabes; that's not really an answer.
<EvilDennisR> chazco: go to the repository manager and select main server
<SebNaitsabes> nabcore:  and Ubuntu can update their own version of Firefox sure,  and even Mozila's with the source code
<chazco> EvilDennisR - I already tried using the one under "Main Server"
<paranoid_> Anyone got any ideas why ndiswrapper is reporting everything as fine yet the device isn't showing up in iw/ifconfig ?
<ASULutzy> Reformer81: I would try to plug it in to a different machine. If you can get the BIOS to recognize it, there's certainly ways to recover at that point
<chazco> EvilDennisR - I already tried using the one under "Main Server"
<SebNaitsabes> nabcore:  yes an old version of Firefox can be updated in 20 years time, why since it's open source
<lockd> I figured out my problem with SSH and port forwarding... Linksys or my DSL modem (one of the two) does not support NAT from inside!
<nabcore> SebNaitsabes: no they cannot; read the thread
<Reformer81> ASULutzy: The only data recovery I could find around here charges $70/hour whether they can recover the data or not.
<EvilDennisR> chazco: and after you selected the main server did you do apt-get update ?
<bomanizer> dang that FF3 should be downloading now...
<jbroome> Reformer81: that's pretty cheap
<gordonjcp> nabcore: why wouldn't they be able to update the Ubuntu package of Firefox?
<Drk_Guy> lol
<ASULutzy> Reformer81: Yea, it's not cheap, that's actually less than I expected it to be
<bomanizer> gotta go to sleep soon
<SebNaitsabes> nabcore: also most people would just upgrade to the next one,  or stay with a LTS untill the next.  and so really old versions of Ubuntu get obsolute with old Firefox's
<Reformer81> jbroome: Not when you're nickle and diming just to eat every day :)
<chazco> EvilDennisR - Yep... i also tried it with one of the fresh installs, its not working. Same sort of issues with packages
<EvilDennisR> are you F'ing shitting me? The link on mozilla.com for FF3 points to FF2
<ASULutzy> Reformer81: sorry I'm no electrical engineering expert, more a computer science guy ;)
<Drk_Guy> XD
<testsym> glitsj16: I did this: "sudo ln -s /usr/share/apps/SABnzbd-0.4.0RC2/ /usr/local/bin/SABnzbd-0.4.0RC2" <-- but its still not okay
<Reformer81> ASULutzy: Just doesn't seem right to spend so much with the high chance of not getting anything for it.
<paranoid_> EvilDennisR: afair it's not actually released yet?
<nabcore> gordonjcp; because it's shipped under the name firefox and uses mozilla's graphics.
<Pici> EvilDennisR: Watch your language please.
<SebNaitsabes> nabcore: and Firefox  3.0 will probably be still being suppourted just about by the time  the next Ubuntu LTS is released.  I said just about suppourted since I am assuming by then a Firefox 4.0 may be out
<gordonjcp> nabcore: ... hence iceweasel
<ASULutzy> EvilDennisR: !language, also, you can get it from the mirrors no problem. I've already installed FF3 to my Windows VM today, but I'm waiting to install it on Ubuntu till it's actually in the Hardy repositories
<Pici> EvilDennisR: Also, please join #firefox or #ubuntu-offtopic for firefox anticipation chat
<gordonjcp> nabcore: so, why would that make it somehow magically illegal to ship patches?
<EvilDennisR> paranoid_: They got the FF3 stuff on there
<chazco> EvilDennisR - I can only assume its my internet link... i'm sure if the repos were screwed other people would report it. I know its not the CD or the hardware...
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<EvilDennisR> chazco: apt-get clean
<paranoid_> EvilDennisR: ah ok
<chazco> EvilDennisR - It doesnt work
<EvilDennisR> chazco: apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<nabcore> gordonjcp; yes
<HardDisk> ok I'm back
<EvilDennisR> chazco: dpkg --reconfigure --pending
<ASULutzy> EvilDennisR: Do you want a link to the Linux download for FF3?
<glitsj16> testsym: you point your links to directories that way, not to actual programs .. add your appliocation name to both and it will work
<BoltClock> ASULutzy: well i do
<SebNaitsabes> nabcore: and you could just install iceweasel or whtever anyway if you want
<EvilDennisR> ASULutzy: sure..
<sammk> hi i downloaded firefox 3 but its just a folder how do i install it
<nabcore> gordonjcp: I'm confused as to why ubuntu has not followed the debian route here with respect to iceweasle
<chazco> All apt-get commands seem to end up with the same issues, currently its some seahorse thing, but ive had it one loads of packages each time ive reinstalled ubuntu (25 or so times so far these few days)
<SebNaitsabes> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<SebNaitsabes> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<window> HardDisk, tough break
<HardDisk> EvilDennisR, wget 'http://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-3.0&os=linux&lang=en-US'
<Drk_Guy> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<ASULutzy> BoltClock, EvilDennisR: http://mozilla.isc.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/3.0/linux-i686/en-US/ Like I said, I'm waiting it out till it's in the hardy repositories. But there ya go. You can browse that mirror to find the Windows installers and other OS as well
<chazco> Well... apt-get update does what its supposed to, nothing else
<HardDisk> window, it's ok, they don't understand what it would mean..
<mysterycool> netcraft.net rocks btw! XD :p ;) =]
<sammk> >	hi i downloaded firefox 3 but its just a folder how do i install it, yeah but the newest firefox 3 is avalible i want that
<BoltClock> ASULutzy: does it count?
<mysterycool> :p
<window> ah
<EvilDennisR> HardDisk: word
<N1N31NCHN41L5> whenever i try to upgrade to 8.04 it says downloading upgrade tool and as soon as the tool finishes downloading it dissapears - how do i upgrade to Hardy Heron
<HardDisk> BoltClock, wget 'http://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-3.0&os=linux&lang=en-US'
<SebNaitsabes> sammk:  it's a tar.gz?
<gordonjcp> nabcore: because the Debian route is stupid
<EvilDennisR> ASULutzy: Yeah, I'll grab the package when its up
<kbrosnan> ASULutzy: please don't likn to a specific mirror use http://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-3.0&os=linux&lang=en-US
<mysterycool> Is there a plugin or something available for Ubuntu(Linux) that helps you track down the IP of the person  you are talking to through pidgin?
<nabcore> gordonjcp: Can you argue that point?
<EvilDennisR> chazco: dpkg --configure --pending
<ASULutzy> kbrosnan: Sorry, when I tried to go to not a specific mirror it timed out
<chazco> They all have the same issue EvilDennisR
<ASULutzy> kbrosnan: I'm impatient (:
<gordonjcp> nabcore: and also, presumably because Mark Shuttleworth could buy the Mozilla Foundation on any of his credit cards without it showing up as a line item
<SebNaitsabes> sammk: ok you downloaded Firefox 3.0 from there website so it goes to there download count?   your best to just get Firefox from the Ubuntu network
<EvilDennisR> chazco: can you pastebin the output for the love of god
<glitsj16> sammk: look inside the dir, there must be a install.sh or another way to install it, or at least a readme ..
<gordonjcp> nabcore: yes - it's typical Debian shrill whining about a non-issue
<SebNaitsabes> sammk: and if it's still wtih Beta 5 turn on proposed updates in package manager for a later version
<st33med> FF3 IS ON THE SERVERS
<st33med> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/products/download.html?product=firefox-3.0&os=linux&lang=en-US
<kbrosnan> ASULutzy: the link i gave you works just file
<FloodBot1> st33med: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linkmaster03> My CD drive won't eject on Ubuntu 8.04.
<chazco> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Pici> st33med: Please, this is not Ubuntu support related, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<SebNaitsabes> st33med: sure, but people like  sammk don't know how to install it when it's downloaded like that
<mysterycool> !ip
<ubottu> Factoid ip not found
<gordonjcp> linkmaster03: is it perhaps still in use?
<mysterycool> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<linkmaster03> gordonjcp: no
<ASULutzy> nabcore: I already answered this. Ubuntu and Debian obviously have different ideas for what constitutes "free" software.
<sammk> i really dont
<gordonjcp> linkmaster03: positive?
<sammk> lol ill try
<linkmaster03> gordonjcp: yes. it's unmounted.
<BoltClock> got my linux download <3
<gordonjcp> linkmaster03: ok
<N1N31NCHN41L5> whenever i try to upgrade to 8.04 it says downloading upgrade tool and as soon as the tool finishes downloading it dissapears - how do i upgrade to Hardy Heron
<SebNaitsabes> nabcore:  Debian is open source and free GPL software only where as Ubuntu has some propritary stuff to
<chazco> EvilDennisR - http://paste.ubuntu.com/20943/
<nabcore> gordonjcp: I would not classify the legal inability to apply a security patch on an old, but distro supported piece of software, as a non-issue.
<window> HardDisk, i'm so new to Linux as a whole, when I shut my PC down yesterday i had done a few things like making documents, and downloads, but when i started up today it was almost like Kubuntu had just installed cuz the defaults were all back and my files were gone, am i missing something?
<gordonjcp> linkmaster03: what does "eject /dev/cdrom" do?
<ASULutzy> nabcore: Debian apparently thinks free means no one can hold rights to anything at all not even a picture of a fox.
<gordonjcp> nabcore: it is if there's no legal inability
<linkmaster03> gordonjcp: it returns nothing
<CatCheeto> Is there an easy way to put apt-get's output into a custom log file?
<gordonjcp> linkmaster03: weird
<gordonjcp> linkmaster03: can you mount and then unmount the drive?
<FreeFull> CatCheeto: apt-get stuff >> logfile
<Drk_Guy> lol
<EvilDennisR> chazco: Any useful output in /var/log/dpkg.log ?
<HardDisk> window, and its installed?
<ASULutzy> CatCheeto: Can you just pipe it to a text file?
<window> yessum, harddisk, on my hdd
<chazco> EvilDennisR - Thats it
<HardDisk> window, it wouldnt just disappear
<CatCheeto> FreeFull: Oh duh. don't mind me. Thanks :)
<N1N31NCHN41L5> the minimize return and close voxes across the top of all windows reside in a bar thats about 3+ inches big - how can i return it to the normal 1/4 inch size
<SebNaitsabes> nabcore:  iceweasel is for software freedom extermists, as a result Firefox is way more used than Icewesel
<EvilDennisR> chazco: same thing when you do dpkg --configure --pending ?
<Drk_Guy> Im donwloading the tar with my ubuntu's language for FF3, where should i put it?
<HardDisk> window, you sure your not going through a different account?
<ASULutzy> CatCheeto: For example, sudo apt-get update >> apt-get.txt will dump the entire output of sudo apt-get update into a file in your home directory called apt-get.txt
<SebNaitsabes> nabcore: and that was meant to be extermists
<linkmaster03> gordonjcp: how can I mount it?
<chazco> Yep... dpkg.log just says its "half-configured"
<nabcore> gordonjcp; http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=354622#231
<gordonjcp> linkmaster03: mount /dev/cdrom maybe
<ubottu> nabcore: Error: Could not parse data returned by Debian bugtracker: list index out of range (http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=354622;mbox=yes)
<SebNaitsabes> nabcore: ah  extremeists
<offload> Holy crap swiftfox makes a HUGE difference
<barlrol> hey i have network samba shares and writable is enabled....on the computer im accessing the shared files....why can i change the folder name or file name?
<Drk_Guy> ﻿Im donwloading the tar with my ubuntu's language for FF3, where should i put it?
<harfg0> why has tasksel just battered my system?
<harfg0> why has tasksel just battered my system?
<window> Harddisk, as far as I know, when i log off is there some way ineed to save session or something? If i start a new session is that supposed to delete everything I've changed?
<glitsj16> CatCheeto: /var/log/apt/term.log is already on your system ;)
<chazco> Yep... dpkg.log just says its "half-configured" EvilDennisR
<nabcore> SebNaitsabes; who are extremists
<nabcore> ?
<Drk_Guy> ﻿Im donwloading the tar with my ubuntu's language for FF3, where should i put it?
<gordonjcp> nabcore: quite frankly I don't care about what Debian maintainers think the law does and doesn't say - it's almost certainly not applicable where I live anyway
<EvilDennisR> chazco: apt-get remove --purge seahorse
<linkmaster03> gordonjcp: http://pastebin.com/m36f380e9
<chazco> It doenst work!
<HardDisk> window, sessions are for starting applications
<window> hm
<SebNaitsabes> nabcore:  Richard Stallman that is a prime example of a free software extremist
<EvilDennisR> chazco: dpkg-reconfigure seahorse
<testsym> glitsj16: I tried this "sudo ln -s /usr/share/apps/SABnzbd-0.4.0RC2/SABnzbd.py /usr/local/bin/SABnzbd.py" sure it found my trigger but the program had lots of errors about not finding the right path
<chazco> All apt-get stuff results in the same configure error... everything does
<N1N31NCHN41L5> can ANYONE PLEASE help
<ASULutzy> nabcore: Here's what you have to ask yourself I guess. Do you feel as though firefox is not free? I certainly don't? I can download it for free, distribute it for free, and modify the source code as I see fit. Mozilla has trademarked the picture of their firefox, that's fine by me, who cares? If you're a free software nazi that might drive you crazy, and in that case you should use ice-weasel
<HardDisk> window, check your home directory
<gordonjcp> linkmaster03: hm, and eject /dev/cdrom just returns silently?
<window> HardDisk, how do u mean?
<linkmaster03> gordonjcp: yes
<EvilDennisR> chazco: apt-get -f install
<barlrol> hey i have network samba shares and writable is enabled....on the computer im accessing the shared files....why cant i change the folder name or file name?
<gordonjcp> linkmaster03: I'm stumped, maybe someone else can think of something
<linkmaster03> gordonjcp: http://pastebin.com/m7e3e5e90
<Drk_Guy> ASULutzy: Well said!!! Fck you Debain nazis
<linkmaster03> gordonjcp: ok
<HardDisk> window, I mean in nautilus, under home see if your documents are there
<chazco> EvilDennisR - It wont work, ive tried it. I appreciate the suggestions but its not useful
<SebNaitsabes> nabcore:  iceweasel is made for people like  Richard Stallman
<gordonjcp> yeah
<Drk_Guy> SebNaitsabes: XDDD
<nox-Hand> Greetings!
<EvilDennisR> chazco: give me an account on your machine. I'll fix it
<Drk_Guy> lol EvilDennisR
<window> Harddisk, we use Dolphin XD and no, no files are there whatsoever
<gordonjcp> it's the same people who whine about mp3 being a closed proprietary format, because one country allows it to be patented
<SebNaitsabes> nabcore: since open source isn't even good enough for them,  I mean  yeah propritary software tends to be yuck since the lack of freedoms and all that.  ,but open source and free GPL software are so similar
<gordonjcp> guess what guys, the MP3 codec isn't patented!
<lockd> anyone know any Jabber client which has video support?
<barlrol> hey i have network samba shares and writable is enabled....on the computer im accessing the shared files....why cant i change the folder name or file name?
<gordonjcp> at least, not if you're in the UK
<nabcore> ASULutzy; it's always a dark point in an discussion when someone starts to compare another person to a Nazi
<HardDisk> window, you didn't say dolphin
<jbroome> !godwin
<ubottu> Factoid godwin not found
<jbroome> ahh, man
<nabcore> yup
<tushyd> lockd: there was a gaimvv or something... but i haven't found any others
<ASULutzy> nabcore: You're trolling at this point.
<EvilDennisR> Drk_Guy: I had someone the other day in here give me an accoutn on their machine and I fixed their stuff
<N1N31NCHN41L5> whenever i try to upgrade to 8.04 it says downloading upgrade tool and as soon as the tool finishes downloading it dissapears - how do i upgrade to Hardy Heron
<window> harddisk, how's that? i mean in Kubuntu we use dolphin to browse files
<HardDisk> lockd, not yet.
<ramboza> hello, has anyone used pureftpd under ubuntu?
<HardDisk> lockd, msn there are
<Drk_Guy> EvilDennisR: XD EvilDennisR, then fix my compiz
<SebNaitsabes> ramboza: that sounds like a WIndos program?
<jbroome> ramboza: no, no one has
<HardDisk> window, oh, sorry I dont use KDE
<ASULutzy> nabcore: If you want to use ice-weasel go do it, who cares. At this point this discussion has nothing to do with ubuntu support.
<EvilDennisR> Drk_Guy: whats wrong with it
<Drk_Guy> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Drk_Guy> EvilDennisR: CCSM wont wok
<Drk_Guy> *work
<nabcore> ASULutzy; Can you define the troll action? The question about firefox or my response to the Nazi statement?
<fserve> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/?p=downloadday
<Jeren> Hooray
<glitsj16> testsym: that's a python script, can't tell what's inside that causes it to do that sorry
<nox-Hand> Is it possible to install Ubuntu on a laptop, but where the LiveCD automatically connects the external monitor in installer? The laptops screen is broken, and I want to use an external monitor.
<ramboza> SebNaitsabes, no it's unix like...
<lockd> HardDisk: would it be hard to do using jabber?
<testsym> glitsj16: the python works when I launches the script in its native path, did I at least do the command right for a symbolic link?
<EvilDennisR> nox-Hand: Yeah, it should work
<ASULutzy> !ot | nabcore
<ubottu> nabcore: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<SebNaitsabes> ramboza: no not used it,  got a feeling it's not in the repo even may be wrong
<dfgas> is there something special that i should have xorg.conf driver set to for a ati 9200se? it is a 128meg an rv280
<glitsj16> testsym: yes that seems to be ok
<EvilDennisR> nox-Hand: Depending on your laptop you might have to hit the function+external monitor key for it to turn on
<HardDisk> lockd, I am not aware of a jabber client that uses video.
<ramboza> jbroome, alright then, what ftp server do you use?
<ramboza> SebNaitsabes, you are)
<Drk_Guy> EvilDennisR: where do i ahve to extract the FF3 TAR file????
<Drk_Guy> *have
<testsym> well thanks glitsj16 I have to read more I guess, thanks anyways!
<jbroome> ramboza: i don't.  i scp what i need to
<SebNaitsabes> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<EvilDennisR> Drk_Guy: Just extract it in your home directory and run it there. There will be a real package for ubuntu made probably by tomorrow
<window> when i try to install firefox 3 it says "timestamp too far in the future" does that mean they're not releasing it for us yet?
<Drk_Guy> SebNaitsabes: I KNOW how to untar things, i dnt know where to untar FF3
<EvilDennisR> Drk_Guy: No sence hacking up the install when there will be a package for it shortly
<tARrAScH> Hi, I'm interested why Ubuntu loads often include ext3 file checks, can I disable it without consequences? What is the best source of info?
<lockd> HardDisk: i mean, is there a library that is actually usable for this sort of thing, or would I have to do it from scratch
<Drk_Guy> Ok EvilDennisR, but the thing is, i dnt have a FF install
<Drk_Guy> EvilDennisR: the Hardy upgrade uninstalled it
<SebNaitsabes> EvilDennisR:  I guess it's  Ubuntu's equvilant to scandisk
<EvilDennisR> Drk_Guy: tar xfvj firefox-3.0.tar.bz2; ./firefox/firefox
<roadfish> how do I capture the audio from an adobe flash app in firefox? ... more generally, how can I capture all audio going through Ubuntu from time t to time t+1?
<EvilDennisR> SebNaitsabes: Do what now ?
<Drk_Guy> EvilDennisR:
<Drk_Guy> Tahnks
<HardDisk> lockd, as I said, I am not aware of a jabber client that uses video, does jabber API support video yet?
<barlrol> why cant i rename folders over a samba network share....
<SebNaitsabes> EvilDennisR:  your on about the checking of the hard disk when you turn the computer on or re boot.  that comes up some times?
<frewsxcv> live firefox downloads: http://downloadcounter.sj.mozilla.com/
<EvilDennisR> Drk_Guy: tomorrow when the package is out just apt-get install firefox
<HardDisk> lockd, check the jabber protocol API and see
<lockd> HardDisk: no, just a library for setting up a video client and server
* Pici changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Important, please type /msg ubottu etiquette | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | Firefox 3.0 Final is currently mirroring to the update servers, please be patient
<SebNaitsabes> EvilDinnisR: wehn you boot Ubuntu
<EvilDennisR> SebNaitsabes: fsck you mean? Yeah, that gets checked every like 30 mounts
<Drk_Guy> WTF?
<EvilDennisR> SebNaitsabes: or if your machine crashed hardcore
<HardDisk> lockd, well you can do that with an msn client like aMSN if you want webcam Iming
<Drk_Guy> wget isnt downloading to home
<s0ullight> how can i enable port forwarding for 6891?
<EvilDennisR> wget will download to whatever directory you're in
<SebNaitsabes> EvilDinnisR:  and I said that's I guess the equvilant to scan disk in Windows.
<HardDisk> s0ullight, router
<HardDisk> I have to go watch Italy vs France, bbl
<s0ullight> no firewalled
<EvilDennisR> SebNaitsabes: uh, yeah I guess you could make that comparison. fsck actually fixes disk errors instead of making them worse though =)
<tARrAScH> s0ullight , eh, you a firewall on Ubuntu ?
<tARrAScH> you got*
 * JoaoVr parem os downloads do FF ta a demorar muito para eu ir buscar um add-on... fogo. agora so quinta?
<SebNaitsabes> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<barlrol> can someone please help me with samba permissions....I can write and move everything but i cant rename folders
<EvilDennisR> s0ullight: What are you trying to forward to that port ?
<SebNaitsabes> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<user1_> i cant start x. i started it by root earlier and this problem started. it says something like home/user/DCOPserver_computer__0   .. cant make  . any help ?
<lockd> HardDisk: hmm, kopete has web cam support built in, so I guess it's just a Jabber limitation
<tARrAScH> Well, I've never experienced my computer software has been blocking my applications to open ports
<SebNaitsabes> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Majost> Does anyone know how to force debuild or dpkg-buildpackage to issue '-jN' to make, so that it uses build concurrency?
<FloodBot1> harfg0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<barlrol> sebnaitsabes:stop doing that
<Drk_Guy> EvilDennisR: Nice, firefox-bin requires me to move all firefox folder to /usr/lib
<HardDisk> SebNaitsabes, we already discussed it, no need to be !trigger_happy
<SebNaitsabes> ok
<EvilDennisR> Drk_Guy: No. ./firefox/firefox
<HardDisk> ok I'm off to watch Italy vs France.
<EvilDennisR> Drk_Guy: You don't have to move stuff
<user1_> i cant start x. i started it by root earlier and this problem started. it says something like home/user/DCOPserver_computer__0   .. cant make  . any help ?
<Drk_Guy> EvilDennisR: so i just run that cmd?
<EvilDennisR> Drk_Guy: Correct.
<barlrol> im still seeking help on samba shares...I can write and move files and everything except for rename a folder...it says permissions denied
<zelrikriando> hello
<zelrikriando> http://pastebin.com/m9a7e9c7
<SebNaitsabes> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Drk_Guy> Output: ./firefox/firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Pici> !msgthebot | SebNaitsabes
<ubottu> SebNaitsabes: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<issyl0> Hi.
<EvilDennisR> Drk_Guy: Did you run ./firefox/firefox or ./firefox/firefox-bin
<user1_> i cant start x. i started it by root earlier and this problem started. it says something like home/user/DCOPserver_computer__0   .. cant make  . any help ?
<SebNaitsabes> !pici
<ubottu> pici is stuck in a factoid factory! Send help!
<tARrAScH> Hi, I'm interested why 'Ubuntu boots' at times include ext3 file checks, can I disable it without consequences? What is the best source of info?
<Drk_Guy> ./firefox/firefox
<Pici> SebNaitsabes: Please don't play with the bot.
<user1_> can any one see me....... ?
<Pici> user1_: yes
<user1_> ok
<user1_> Pici:  can you help me
<SebNaitsabes> was trying to help them, but whatever
<ASULutzy> tARrAScH: That's fsck, it's set to check the file system once every x mounts. I wouldn't disable it, but it is possible to
<EvilDennisR> Drk_Guy: huh.. You're missing gtk libs
<Pici> user1_: Regarding your startx issue?
<issyl0> Can I upgrade FireFox 2 to FireFox 3 easily in Ubuntu 7.10?  Preferably with sudo apt-get install, if possible, or something like that.
<user1_> Pici:  ya
<EvilDennisR> Drk_Guy: apt-get install firefox so that it installs the dependancies
<Drk_Guy> EvilDennisR: :( ok
<axisys> on a workstatio I see the update alert on top right corner.. how do you achieve the same for server?
<SebNaitsabes> issyl0: why not just upgrade to Hardy?
<EvilDennisR> Drk_Guy: You can apt-get remove it after. We just want the libraries associated with it
<Pici> user1_: Where user is your users username: sudo chown -R user:user /home/user/
<tARrAScH> ASULutzy: Is there official source of info about it ? Cuase there are sometimes that I dont want to wait for it to check :)
<N1N31NCHN41L5> is it even possible for a new user to be seen in this room?
<Drk_Guy> EvilDennisR: But i dnt understand why upgrading with the CD uninstalled FF
<arvernes> need help with partitions on my hd. I used to use Fedora for years, now I want to install Ubuntu. I have partitions for "/" "/usr", "/var", "/usr/local", etc.. I allocated 1500 mega to "/", and when I ask to format, it tells me there is not enuf room for "/" ??..
<Drk_Guy> I have no Internet browser now, EvilDennisR
<jbroome> axisys: run sudo apt-get update and it will let you know if there are new packages available
<EvilDennisR> Drk_Guy: no idea..
<axisys> jbroome: oh i c.. as a cronjob
<user1_> Pici: sudo chown -R user:user /home/user/
<issyl0> SebNaitsabes, because I don't want to yet.  One day soon though, but not yet.  At the weekend, possibly.
<Drk_Guy> arvernes: You need at least 4 gig for /
<Pici> user1_: yes, but replace user with your users username (unless thats 'user;)
<SebNaitsabes> issyl0: maybe Firefox 3 for Gutsy is in backports
<user1_> Pici:  my user name is user1   so it wil be sudo chown -R user1:user1 /home/user1/    ?
<Pici> user1_: yep
<arvernes> why ? here on Fedora, I have 1.5 gig
<ASULutzy> tARrAScH: I believe it gives you the option to skip it, but yea, if you want to disable it, I think you can just edit /etc/fstab and change the last number to a 0. I think that disables fsck for that partition. Just google disabling fsck, though again, not recommended
<ASULutzy> !info fsck
<ubottu> Package fsck does not exist in hardy
<wraund> can i set up my ubuntu desktop to act as a wireless tunnel/switch for my windows wireless laptop?
<ASULutzy> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<axisys> jbroome: will it say in the terminal screen or i have to check the messages file after running apt-get update?
<tARrAScH> ASULutzy: Thanks :)
<user1_> Pici:  i did it. what was it for. what will it do?
<jbroome> axisys: check out apticron, it'll email you about any updates
<axisys> jbroome: sweet!
<pneo> How can I upgrade FF3 with a .tar.bz2 file? I have all the files in a folder on my Desktop...
<Pici> user1_: That will make sure that all the files in your home directory are yours, and not root's
<Kamaze> hey, got someone this working on Hardy? http://serverstats.berlios.de/
<Kamaze> I never see images, and no errors / all seems to be correct :-(
<Da_Putzler> Q.) Is it ok to remove gnome-keyring-manager ???
<Pici> pneo: FF3 is being mirrored to the repositories right now
<user1_> ok
<pneo> Pici: Thanks a lot mate!
<user1_> Pici:  can you tell what does user:user  means and what does chown -R means?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> HELLO??????????????
<arvernes> Drk_Guy: http://pastebin.com/d174f6865
<snap|l3thal> hey there, first timer to #ubuntu channel. could anyone here help me with ubuntu identifying my onboard sound card
<snap|l3thal> ?
<Pici> user1_: chown = change owner, user:user = user 'user' group 'user' and -R is for recursive
<Drk_Guy> GUYS
<issyl0> Ooh, cool, so sometime soon we can just do sudo apt-get install firefox etc. and it'll install FF3?  Will it work on 7.10 or will i have to upgrade to Hardy?
<elTigre> how can I do a cvs login without having to enter a password on the command line
<Drk_Guy> PACKAGE FOR FF 3.0 is on repos
<elTigre> (anonymous)
<user1_> Pici:  thx!\
<Pici> Drk_Guy: Yes, see the /topic
<airstrikeivanov> Hello everyone. How do I install a font? The font file is currently at: /home/ivanov/Hazardous PSDs/SF Square Head Condensed.ttf
<N1N31NCHN41L5> Can someone PLEASE help - ive posted the same question NUMEROUS times and have not even been acknowledged in the room - are my posts even showing to other users???
<Varan> I having trouble changing the datadir for mysql. Change it to a directory with all the permissions set correctly. But it still cannot write the test file. There is no difference between the old datadir and the new datadir. Also i can write the test file my self with the with the mysql user. Does anyone know what the problem is here?
<lsolesen> I need to set the windows manager. Had compiz installed, but dont like it much. How do I set it to use xfce as windows manager (if I just uninstall compiz it will not show the minimize and close buttons on the windows.)
<issyl0> What is the package name for FireFox3, please?
<Pici> N1N31NCHN41L5: yes...
<Pici> issyl0: firefox
<mnemo> the new firefox 3.0 final is now available at: http://www.mozilla.com  (people are downloading it like crazy... http://downloadcounter.sj.mozilla.com/ )  help them break the world record in number of downloads
<issyl0> Okay, thanks.  :)
<airstrikeivanov> NIN31NCHN41L5: Patience. If you're not getting an answer, that means nobody knows how to help.
<parunni> can someone help there is no sound in ubuntu
<snap|l3thal> parunni, same here.
<Da_Putzler> Q.) Is Gnome-Keyring-Manager essential to the system ? or can I remove it ?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> ty - i was just simply asking if anyone in here knows how to upgrade from Hardy Heron To 8.04
<airstrikeivanov> How do I install a font on ubuntu?
<Pici> N1N31NCHN41L5: Hardy Heron is 8.04
<airstrikeivanov> Sorry, friend, I missed that distrobution.
<jbroome> N1N31NCHN41L5: hardy heron is 8.04
<airstrikeivanov> I went from 7.04 straight to 0.84
<airstrikeivanov> 8.04*
<parunni> snap/l3thal: i had sound earlier
<airstrikeivanov> Anyone know how to install fonts? It's simple, but I haven't used linux in months.
<N1N31NCHN41L5> SORRY - im on gutsy gibbon now and am trying to upgrade to hardy heron
<jbroome> !upgrade | N1N31NCHN41L5
<ubottu> N1N31NCHN41L5: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<airstrikeivanov> Yeah
<parunni> can someone help there is no sound in ubuntu
<darthanubis> no matter what I do, I can't seem to clear my old domain from my old isp
<airstrikeivanov> It involves a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tARrAScH> parunni, Have sound worked for u before on any linux?
<tARrAScH> parunni (on that specific computer ofc)
<darthanubis> system mail keeps going to root@ubuntu.cfl.rr.com
<N1N31NCHN41L5> also - the baR ACROSS THE TOP OF ALL SCREENS - THE ONE THAT HOLDS THE MIN MAX AND CLOSE BUTTONS  - you know which one i mean????
<darthanubis> I open NM and keep deleting cfl.rr.com
<darthanubis> and it always comes back
<airstrikeivanov> im assuming it needs to go to user@area.rr.com
<darthanubis> how can I toast this for good?
<airstrikeivanov> Mine is ca.rr.com, cause I'm a former Comcast user
<parunni> taRrAScH, i had sound in the same box. i messed it up trying to make the 5.1 work
<airstrikeivanov> No clue, I've never been able to make my e-mail server work.
<window> ....ff3 repos out now?
<snapzilla> yes
<snapzilla> window, yes
<snapzilla> lol
<tARrAScH> parunni: Ok, then it's not an issue that there is no drivers at all :), cant help you sorry
<N1N31NCHN41L5> it is over 3 inches in size - how do i retuirn it to normal
<window> ok what do i type in konsole?
<window> sudo apt-get install firefox-3?
<airstrikeivanov> Is there an easy way to install Firefox? Or do I have to go to getfirefox.com and get the .tar.gz?
<jbroome> N1N31NCHN41L5: rub it
<gordonjcp> N1N31NCHN41L5: that's what she said
<airstrikeivanov> I want to upgrade to FF 3
<EvilDennisR> airstrikeivanov: I don't think theres a package for ff3 yet
<Pici> airstrikeivanov: Wait for the repository mirrors to get it, it should be there shortly.
<Pici> !ff3
<ubottu> Firefox 3 Final is currently mirroring to the package repositories.  For best results, do not install via archives downloaded from mozilla.com.
<jbroome> i want a pony
<Pici> jbroome: #ubuntu-offtopic
<zack> yeh
<darthanubis> I also edit from the DNS tab in NetworkManager
<N1N31NCHN41L5> LOL - i just want it back to the normal 1/4" size - makes me miss parts of the screen
<airstrikeivanov> Ah, there we go then. :D
<pneo> I've got this: Couldn't find package firefox-3
<airstrikeivanov> darthanubis: The best way to remove it is to edit the DNS entry manually.
<tARrAScH> N1N31NCHN41L5- system -> preferences -> appearance
<darthanubis> airstrikeivanov, where is that again?
<parunni> can someone help there is no sound in ubuntu
<airstrikeivanov> pneo: They are currently working on placing the Firefox 3 into the Ubuntu repositories. Please be patient.
<window> well? any idea what to type in Konsole to get Firefox3?
<kappabuntu> the release of firefox 3 today is marked RC3...
<zack> 刚才我的崩溃了
<airstrikeivanov> darthanubis: Are you running BIND?
<Da_Putzler> ---> is Gnome-Keyring-Manager essential to the system or can I remove it without any problems ???
<kappabuntu> unless they changed it
<ompaul> !cn | zack
<ubottu> zack: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<airstrikeivanov> darthanubis: What DNS service are you using?
<darthanubis> airstrikeivanov, I believe so, I have to check
<airstrikeivanov> How does one install fonts?
<Masterof9puppets> I had switched to ubuntu from vista, and had was dual booting. I formatted the vista partition to make it much smaller giving more room for the ubuntu partition, and reinstalled it, but whenever I click Vista in the Grub boot menu, theres an error. How do I fix this?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> tARrAScH:  i wen t in there but didnt find a option to return the top bar to normal size
<pneo> airstrikeivanov: Thanks anyway mate
<pneo> :)
<Da_Putzler> parunni: goto System -> Prefs -> Multimedia systems selector and play around with (alsa/esd/oss)
<airstrikeivanov> Hey, uh, how do I install a font?
<jbroome> airstrikeivanov: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<airstrikeivanov> I have a font I got with a PSD pack, for my website's forum skin
<airstrikeivanov> Thanks
<Blinkiz> ls
<Blinkiz> yo
<wolfwalker> To make a picture slideshow DVD, do you just burn a data dvd of pics?
<airstrikeivanov> Couldn't find that for the life of me lol
<kappabuntu> airstrikeivanov: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<wolfwalker> I've never fooled around much with DVDs before.
<rothchild> ﻿hi, what's the quick way of finding the rtsp stream on a page with realplayer video on it?
<rkarczewski> simple question: how to delete some of the tabs in Places menu in gnome (ubuntu)
<user1_> Pici:  now the message is gone but kde is not starting. i only see a blue screen that goes black and an X sign for mouse. nothing else
<Assid> how do i get the ssh keys to be regenerated for the host
<Blinkiz> I need to add one of my own directory to the global PATH. How can I do this? I guess I have to add something to /etc/profile?
<darthanubis> airstrikeivanov, not using bind
<s0ullight> EvilDennisR, i need it for amsn to functionate well
<airstrikeivanov> darthanubis: You're getting email without DNS?
<user1_> Pici:  you there
<darthanubis> airstrikeivanov, local mail
<parunni> Da_Putzler, tried not working
<airstrikeivanov> Ooooh
<darthanubis> my dns is provided by my router
<airstrikeivanov> I don't know local mail
<airstrikeivanov> I normally run my own internet e-mail service
<makario> How can I log a user off through the command line?
<airstrikeivanov> But to this date, never ever got it working
<darthanubis> but forget the mail part
<Blinkiz> I need to add one of my own directory to the global PATH. How can I do this? I guess I have to add something to /etc/profile?
<darthanubis> the domain keeps pulling my old isps domain from somewhere
<darthanubis> I want to know where?
<darthanubis> so I can stop it
<snapzilla> makario, kill his UID
<EvilDennisR> s0ullight: What was your issue again?
<darthanubis> and Networkmanager is not doing its jo
<darthanubis> b
<airstrikeivanov> darthanubis: Most likely your ISP's DNS is out of date.
<EvilDennisR> s0ullight: I'm doing like 20 thinkgs over here..
<Masterof9puppets> ﻿ I had switched to ubuntu from vista, and had was dual booting. I formatted the vista partition to make it much smaller giving more room for the ubuntu partition, and reinstalled it, but whenever I click Vista in the Grub boot menu, theres an error. How do I fix this?
<makario> snapzilla: Please explain.
<airstrikeivanov> darthanubis: Try doing it with a gksu command, as a super-user.
<chimp> How does one add an existing user to multiple existing groups? (cli)
<EvilDennisR> Masterof9puppets: Whats the error
<dacubuntu> hey guys
<EvilDennisR> !pastebin | Masterof9puppets
<ubottu> Masterof9puppets: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dacubuntu> how do u copy and replace files on ubuntu
<EvilDennisR> !hi | dacubuntu
<ubottu> dacubuntu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<happosade> what chipset is in A-Link WL54USB
<darthanubis> airstrikeivanov, I'm always su
<airstrikeivanov> Hm, dunno then.
<airstrikeivanov> Sorry.
<EvilDennisR> dacubuntu: on the console/terminal  you mean ?
<dacubuntu> no
<snapzilla> makario, use the command "kill"
<dacubuntu> just copy and replace
<parunni> Masterof9puppets, check the /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<airstrikeivanov> As I said, I'm no e-mail expert. lol
<dacubuntu> using the gui
<airstrikeivanov> I do webhosting, and HLDS.
<Masterof9puppets> Yeah, I'm in it parunni
<Assid> anyone know how do i get the ssh keys to be regenerated for the host?
<Az> GUI way... users & groups -> unlock > manage groups
<Masterof9puppets> How would I fix it so Vista boots?
<makario> snapzilla, What do you mean by UID?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> tARrAScH: N1N31NCHN41L5- system -> preferences -> appearance = i went through this route but here is no option anywhere in here to change the top bars size - its literally 3" in size
<Az> tick users
<EvilDennisR> dacubuntu: Just like you would on any other windowmanager, its not any different
<makario> snapzilla As in, "kill username"?
<Nostahl> how do i check ip settings and subnet etc
<dacubuntu> actually no
<dacubuntu> it is
<dacubuntu> (from windows i.e.)
<dacubuntu> umm
<dacubuntu> let me explain what im trying to do
<dacubuntu> if ur familiar with the PSP
<Az> ifconfig
<user1_> Pici: ?
<dacubuntu> and i want to install custom themes
<Pici> user1_: Sorry, got called away from my desk
<dacubuntu> do any of u folow?
<Pici> user1_: Whats up?
<Nostahl> k ifconfig   now how do i set an ip and mask manualy
<user1_> Pici:  hi. so can you help
<Masterof9puppets> parunni: how do I find what (hd*,*) is?
<sebrock> Can anyone please help with kjournald and pdflush constantly accessing my 2.5" HD? This did not happen in 7.10 but is introduced in 8.04
<EvilDennisR> dacubuntu: ok.. so what do you need help with? Installing them ?
<dacubuntu> no
<barlrol> im still seeking help on samba shares...I can write and move files and everything except for rename a folder...it says permissions denied
<user1_> Pici:  now the message is gone but kde is not starting. i only see a blue screen that goes black and an X sign for mouse. nothing else
<dacubuntu> i know how to do everything
<dacubuntu> but u see
<N1N31NCHN41L5> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ASULutzy> !enter | dacubuntu
<ubottu> dacubuntu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lat_> I have just connected a new Epson Stylus C90 printer. The printer shows up as a choice in the selection menu when I need to print. However, the document does not print. What is wrong?
<Pici> user1_: How are you starting X?
<alesan> hi
<jburd> !grub | Masterof9puppets
<alesan> what is the preferred way to install vmware (the 'free' one) on hardy?
<ubottu> Masterof9puppets: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<user1_> Pici:  i just restart pc
<EvilDennisR> !hi | alesan
<ubottu> alesan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dacubuntu> sorry
<testanick> okay im gonna ask again, anyone know how to create a symbolic link (python script)? I tried this "sudo ln -s /usr/share/apps/SABnzbd-0.4.0RC2/SABnzbd.py /usr/local/bin/sab" and when I execute sab it gives me a lot of "cant find x errors" x being random errors
<EvilDennisR> dacubuntu: Its ok.. just tell us what you're trying to do so we can help you
<Masterof9puppets> ubotto, I'm already in that too
<Az> ﻿Nostahl - right click network icon -> manual config -> select wired... wireless etc -> untick roaming -> static ip
<dacubuntu> what im trying to say is: i just need to copy and replace, and the flash0 doesnt have enough space. i can't delete anything, cuz other wise it ruins the psp software
<cary_jebus[UDCS|> when I run windows XP in virtual box with seemless mode on, I still get a desktop for the windows even with "NoDesktop" on
<Blinkiz> If I run rdeskop (Terminal Server Client) in fullscreen, how can I then minimize rdesktop or switch to another workspace?
<Masterof9puppets> Okay, think I found it, time for restart trial
<user1_> Pici:  how do you want me to start it. or whats wrong
<user1_> ?
<Pici> user1_: Sorry, thinking.
<parunni> Masterof9puppets, i am not good in that.  me is a newbie
<EvilDennisR> testanick: whats in SABnzbd.py ?
<rothchild> ﻿hi, what's the quick way of finding the rtsp stream on a page with realplayer video on it? I've got the DLHelper plugin in firefox and it downloads a playlist file with this address in it: http://ct1streaming.visual.cz/new/rams/high/DobreranoCT24-130608.ram how do I get the rtsp address to feed to mplayer so I can download the file?
<Nostahl> az when i do that it makes me choose a security type but i dont have security on this network
<cary_jebus[UDCS|> when I run windows XP in virtual box with seemless mode on, I still get a desktop for the windows even with "NoDesktop" on
<testanick> EvilDennisR: thats a link directly to the script it self
<EvilDennisR> testanick: And you're doing ./seb ?
<testanick> EvilDennisR: the script is from a usenet client called sabnzbd
<Az> sorry ﻿Nostahl - LEFT click network icon -> manual config -> select wired... wireless etc -> untick roaming -> static ip
<EvilDennisR> erm, sab
<happosade> what chipset is in A-Link WL54USB
<testanick> EvilDennisR: .seb whats that? I launch the script by doing python sabnzbd in native path and just sab when I added the link
<N1N31NCHN41L5> the upgrade instructions WILL NOT work for me - that is where i have my problem - i download the upgrade tool - which is where im supposed to follow onscreen instructions and after that it will upgrade - but after sownloading the upgrade tool it dissapears and i get nada - nothing - zilch
<Az> ps unlock
<commie_jebus> ummm....
<EvilDennisR> testanick: Yeah I meant to type sab not seb
<commie_jebus> help?
<darthanubis> how to change "search domain"
<EvilDennisR> testanick: can you pastebin the errors?
<K^Holtz> FF 3 final is out today, they are trying to set some record for most downloads in a day, if i wanted to download it from the FF server, would it just install over my RC release i have now?
<user1_> Pici:  how ?
<Az> heres a question, how do i turn off the "entered room" etc off? im new to IRC!! lol
<EvilDennisR> testanick: Also, remove that sym link, and make a simple shell script: #! /bin/sh \n cd /usr/share/apps/SABnzbd-0.4.0RC2/ ; ./SABnzbd.py
<MasterShrek> Az it depends on what client you are using
<rwhittlesey> what is a "normal" route look like for a gateway? I'm having troubles reaching outside of my LAN from my ubuntu box
<Az> pidgin
<EvilDennisR> testanick: (obviously \n is a new line)
<rwhittlesey> route shows: default   192.168.1.1    0.0.0.0    UG
<EvilDennisR> Az: I believe theres a plugin for that =)
<rwhittlesey> which looks right to me
<testanick> EvilDennisR: wait please, I just want to understand this, im gonna paste you a pastebin wait plz
<EvilDennisR> testanick: ok..
<Az> thanks mate
<EvilDennisR> Az: Yeah, Join/part hiding
<EvilDennisR> pidgin plugin
<s0ullight> EvilDennisR, sorry i'm dealing with a lot too :D
<commie_jebus> when I run windows XP in virtual box with seemless mode on, I still get a desktop for the windows even with "NoDesktop" on
<dacubuntu> can any1 plz help be copy and replce when i have limited space
<commie_jebus> help....
<N1N31NCHN41L5> it says underlying mechanism sudo will not let me upgrade
<s0ullight> well sending files and webcam conv.
<user1_> Pici:  whats the commad to restart kdm.?
<Pici> user1_: sudo invoke-rc.d kdm restart
<ASULutzy> user1_: sudo ... Dang, Pici is fast
<Pici> user1_: I'm not sure if KDE has a failsafe session, but gnome does...
<Az> ahaha... was driving me nuts!
<user1_> kde too Pici
<ASULutzy> sudo apt-get upgrade
<arvernes> need help to create partitions on my hd
<commie_jebus> could osmeone please help me already >_M
<testanick> EvilDennisR:  http://pastebin.com/m786721 <--
<ASULutzy> oops, mt
<Masterof9puppets> Okay, I'm sure the boot sequence in ﻿/boot/grub/menu.lst is right, but the error message when I try to load vista is "Error 12: Invalid device requested, press any key to continue
<user1_> Pici:  how can i copy that comand and past in a new session/screen. iam using irssi
<EvilDennisR> testanick: It looks like that script is looking for files in its local directory
<ASULutzy> Masterof9puppets: How sure?
<user1_> Pici:  i cant even scrol up or copy paste
<barlrol> whats the alternative to nano....whats the graphical way?
<Pici> user1_: I'd just write it down and type it back in ;)
<EvilDennisR> testanick: Remove that sym link and create the shell script like I suggested. Don't forget to chmod +x the script after..
<ASULutzy> barlrol: Try gedit
<Masterof9puppets> ASULutzy: The partition number is right
<Pici> user1_: page-up for scroll up in irssi
<testanick> EvilDennisR: but I thought a symbolic link (the one I did) linkes the ENTIRE folder?
<user1_> Pici:  thx
<EvilDennisR> testanick: Negative. That sym link only links to that one file
<unavailable> blah
<dacubuntu> Can anyone please help me with copying and replacing files?
<EvilDennisR> testanick: When you run that sym link its assuming that all the associated files that it needs are in /usr/local/bin -- and they're not; thus the errors
<testanick> EvilDennisR: if I remove the .py part and just the directory I cant use sabnzbd.py
<ASULutzy> Masterof9puppets: How many partitions/drives do you have? You can brute force it pretty quickly, just push 'e' at the grub menu and try (0,0) (0,1) (1,0) (1,1) etc
<testanick> EvilDennisR: is there a way to make it find all my files usinb a sym link?
<Masterof9puppets> ASULutzy: 4
<arvernes> need help to create partitions on my hd
<lat_> Will an Epson Stylus C88 driver work with an Epson Stylus C90 printer?
<EvilDennisR> testanick: only way to be able to use the sym link is if you fix all the broken directory links in the python script itself
<Az> ﻿arvernes - try gparted (in synaptic)
<barlrol> can someone help me with samba sharing permissions...i can write to it fine but i cant change existing folder names
<dacubuntu> lat_; probably not all the features
<jbroome> lat_: dunno, try it
<Masterof9puppets> Maybe it never installed correctly though
<ASULutzy> Masterof9puppets: So that's really not that bad if you know which partition it is and are just unsure of which drive?
<EvilDennisR> testanick: Create that shell script like I suggested, and it will work
<testanick> EvilDennisR: but dont I have to launch that script all the time?
<Masterof9puppets> ASULutzy: I'm very positive its (0,3), but it might not have installed correctly since i did it when I gone and when I came back the error message was showing
<arvernes> Az: no, I need advice on a specific process that surprise me. i come from Fedora, and I'm in the process of installing Ubuntu. The laptop is on my knees right now :-)
<lat_> I'm trying but nothing is printing.
<darthanubis> where does the "search domain" entry come from?
<testanick> EvilDennisR: you see im already running python sabnzb.py to start the actual program
<EvilDennisR> testanick: ok..
<kshah> when I plug in my external HDD as eSATA Ubuntu immediately freezes, is this because it is registering as an internal, bootable, hdd?
<xif> Hi. when is Hadron getting FF3?
<Masterof9puppets> ASULutzy: Is there a way to check to see if it installed correctly, from Ubuntu?
<zelrikriando> can anyone help me with this ? : http://pastebin.com/m9a7e9c7
<EvilDennisR> xif: when someone makes the package.. Later today? Maybe tomorrow?
<Pici> xif: Its currently mirroring.
<sebrock_> anybody ever had problems wih kjournald and pdflush?
<ASULutzy> Masterof9puppets: Just reinstall grub if there are any doubts?
<lat_> Printer 'Stylus_C90' may not be connected.
<Pici> EvilDennisR: Its currently mirroring
<ASULutzy> !grub | Masterof9puppets
<ubottu> Masterof9puppets: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<xif> Pici: OK, so a few hours?
<testanick> EvilDennisR: yeah sorry for being such a noob :/ but I just assumed a symbolic link would link everything
<Pici> xif: Some people see it already
<kshah> !esata
<ubottu> Factoid esata not found
<testanick> EvilDennisR: thanks for sticking with me though :)
<xif> Pici: awesome, thanks.
<Az> ﻿arvernes - what do you need to know?
<jbroome> zelrikriando: obviously the problem is that your system isn't in english. :P
<Masterof9puppets> mm thanks
<tillux1> offtopic: funny, the song "Master of puppets" started to play, when I read Masterof9puppets's nickname ;D
<EvilDennisR> testanick: nope, it just links whatever file you specify
<user1_> Pici:  same old fuzz.... .. please tell me how to reconfigure all this or reinstall all this. iam using kubuntu?
<Masterof9puppets> hahaha brilliant tillux1 =p
<zelrikriando> jbroome, omg !!!
<jbroome> glad i could help. :P
<testanick> EvilDennisR: ok thank you again sir
<zelrikriando> jbroome, I can translate if you want
<zelrikriando> ..
<Pici> user1_: I'm really not sure how KDE handles its sessions, but #kubuntu might be able to help you with that.  Sorry :(
<Az> i just create partitions manually sda1 swap, sda2 ubuntu, sda3 windows
<user1_> k
<user1_> Pici:  thx: )
<arvernes> Az: http://pastebin.com/d29e9bf9e
 * zelrikriando is scared
<tillux1> : I'm having a nice little problem here (I already searched the web for it): if I'm trying to compile *something* let's say, by first invoking ./bootstrap, then ./configure and make, bootstrap (better: libtoolize) will return an error http://rafb.net/p/LYMueN67.html
<cdavis> can anyone tell me how to add/delete rss feeds from the screenlets clearrss widget?
<elctrfckR> is there any german ubuntu chan ? :P
<Pici> !de | EvilDennisR
<ubottu> EvilDennisR: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Az> lol, are you having trouble during the preinstallation part of ubuntu... or am i missing something? :)
<Pici> elctrfckR: See above..
<Pici> EvilDennisR: sorry about that
<EvilDennisR> Pici: s'ok
<recon> For some reason, my Sony Walkman isn't automounting and such as usual. Here's the dmsg log: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/20952/
<unr3a1> hey all
<unr3a1> I am having some trouble getting firefox 3.0 installed on ubuntu
<EvilDennisR> !hi | unr3a1
<ubottu> unr3a1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<EvilDennisR> unr3a1: You downloaded the bz2 from mozilla.com I'm assuming ?
 * zelrikriando is sad
<xif> is this a good time to upgrade Gutsy to Hardy?
<unr3a1> yes, but what do I use to run the updater?
<ASULutzy> Woooohoooooooo FF3 is in the Hardy repositories!
<zyx386> how can i connect to internet with pppoeconf """Sorry, I scanned I Interface, But th access concentratorof your provider did nnot respond. please cheak your networkand modem cable. another reason for the scan failor may also be another running pppoe process ehich controls the modem."" that is the errror mesage
<xif> unr3a1: it's in "Software Updates"
<EvilDennisR> unr3a1: apt-get install firefox
<unr3a1> oh, ff3 is now in the repositories?
<unr3a1> it wasn't as of... 6 minutes ago...
<unr3a1> lol
<EvilDennisR> unr3a1: Apparently just now, yes..
<ASULutzy> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade should take care of it now unr3a1
<ASULutzy> Yes, I just got it
<Infinito_> unr3a1,  for some time now
<drunkn718> Hi guys, when growing a raid 5 array with a new disk is there some way to monitor the progress via command line?
<unr3a1> sweet
<joshual> hey folks does anyone use mac-style menu bar for gtk?
<ASULutzy> Hence my cry of jubilation
 * EvilDennisR runs apt-mirror to update his local repository
<ASULutzy> ;)
<unr3a1> lol ASULutzy
<zyx386> can anyone help me
<entilzha> Wow, what's with all the kernel updates? Soon, grub wont fit on the screen anymore.. And I cleaned them all when I went to Hardy two months ago.. ?
<snapzilla> hey there, first timer to #ubuntu channel. could anyone here help me with ubuntu identifying my onboard sound card. hasnt had sound before
 * HerbMonk needs a good web sight for nubs on ubuntu command line (basic stuff would be verry helpful, Thanks in advance)
<DEdwards> entilzha, i know what you mean
<Az> lol thought the same
<entilzha> DEdwards, good I'm not the only one wondering what's up with that?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> i need help with 2 things 1. upgrading from Gutsy Gibbon and 2. returning the bar that runs across the top of all windows with the minimize,return,close boxes in it back to the 1/4" size its at least 3" tall now
<HerbMonk> <Snapzilla> System -> Pref ->Hardware info
<ASULutzy> This is a really dumb question that I should no the answer to, but how do I get rid of all those old kernels? I still need -18 since there aren't virtualbox drivers for -19 yet, but I really don't need any of the other old ones
<Infinito_> zyx386, ask your question if someone knows it they will help
<N1N31NCHN41L5> Anybody know how to do either of those
<snapzilla> HerbMonk, Ill take a look. but doesnt help me with getting sound working.
<zyx386> Infested, i install pppoeconf and try to connect to internet but have this error "Sorry, I scanned I Interface, But th access concentratorof your provider did nnot respond. please cheak your networkand modem cable. another reason for the scan failor may also be another running pppoe process ehich controls the modem."
<HerbMonk> <Snap> it will let you know valuable info about your card ... then google my brother
<HerbMonk> anybody know of some good web pages (made for nubs) on command line
<snapzilla> HerbMonk, haha. yes google is my friend i know. im not a huge hardware person. more on software person. it goes off and list around 50 different devices i know i dont have lol
<madadam> hi guys, I've modified some option to mount an existing partition, instead of media/disk, I set it to media/dati, but now it when I try to mount it an error occur, and I don't know how to turn back the original settings
<HerbMonk> <snap> bummer
<Infinito_> N1N31NCHN41L5, maybe System -> Preferences -> Appearance will help with that
<Fosco999> How can i create images of cd's in ubuntu, like .iso files?
<Infinito_> *help you
<HerbMonk> Foscos999 just dobble click the image file
<snapzilla> herbmonk, thanks anyways
<HerbMonk> and have a disk in your drive
<HerbMonk> n/p
<Fosco999> HerbMonk, I want to make an image from a cd
<zyx386> Infinito_, can you help
<N1N31NCHN41L5>  Infinito i went through every line an option in there - nothing
<Yamazaki_Kaoru> I have a problem with my mainboard 775i65GV, that I can't run Ubuntu in graphic mode while I put on my graphic card, but can run smoothly when use on board graphic.
<H__> Question : i get an adept notifier icon in my panel when there are updates on 1 PC, but not the other. any ideas ?
<Fosco999> What program should I use to create images from cd's?
<HerbMonk> yamazaki are you running hardy heron with Nvidia graphics card
<HerbMonk> ?
<Gun_Smoke> Fosco999, Lots of ways...  Do you need/want a GUI?
<doctorow> What's the preferred way for getting an Ubuntu-ready Firefox 3 binary without waiting for it to make it to the repos?
<jbroome> doctorow: wait
<Fosco999> Gun_Smoke, that would be the easiest I presume
<red-lichtie> hi
<Yamazaki_Kaoru> I'm used to run both Nvidia Geforce 4MX, and ATi Radeon 9250
<doctorow> kbroome, I think you missed the second half of the question
<EvilDennisR> doctorow: Its in the repositories already
<N1N31NCHN41L5> i need help with 2 things 1. upgrading from Gutsy Gibbon and 2. returning the bar that runs across the top of all windows with the minimize,return,close boxes in it back to the 1/4" size its at least 3" tall now - cant find anything to fix it with in  System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<xbj9000> I thought Firefox 3 was out of beta now on the repos...
<Gun_Smoke> Fosco999, Not always.. dd can do it.
<doctorow> EvilDennis thanks!
<recon> Does Amarok have MTP support by default?
<red-lichtie> I would love some guidance on something that I want to do
<EvilDennisR> xbj9000: FF3 came out like an hour ago. Theres already a package in the repositories
<Gun_Smoke> Fosco999, dd if=/dev/cdrom of=cd.iso # for cdrom
<arvernes> Need help for partitionning my hd. I want to do that : http://pastebin.com/d78c6645a
<HerbMonk> Yamazaki it could be a drive problem ... I have not found the right one yet ... but its out thier check Nvidia web sight and update based on your card
<Fosco999> Gun_Smoke, thanks
<Yellow-Blue> is FF3 in the repositories yet?
<HerbMonk> hope that hellps
<spsneo> when will ubuntu update the ff 3
<xbj9000> well mine updated and stopped saying 'beta' about a week ago
<spsneo> in their repo
<Yamazaki_Kaoru> OK, I'll try it at once, thanks.
<kappabuntu> ffs ain't going anywhere people calm down
<kappabuntu> ff3 **
<jbroome> !ff3
<Gun_Smoke> Fosco999, Make sure the CD isn't mounted.  If it auto mounts umount it.
<ubottu> Firefox 3 Final is currently mirroring to the package repositories.  Please be patient. For best results, do not install via archives downloaded from mozilla.com.
<EvilDennisR> Yellow-Blue: Yes.
<HerbMonk> n/p
<zanooda> HI people
<EvilDennisR> !hi | zano
<ubottu> zano: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<spsneo> ubottu: by when should we expect it to be in the repo
<ubottu> spsneo: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EvilDennisR> !hi | zanooda
<ubottu> zanooda: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<spsneo> ?
<spsneo> Yellow-Blue: where do u check ur ff version
<EvilDennisR> spsneo: about:
<spsneo> ff3!
<jbroome> spsneo: step away from the computer for a while
<EvilDennisR> spsneo: in the location bar of FF, obviously..
<Gun_Smoke> click help>about
<Pete__> Is the mozilla site dragging along for anyone else?
<arvernes> hello, I want to partition my hd, and ubuntu complains about the sizes I give to each mount point :-(
<Yellow-Blue> spsneo: go to help> about firefox
<spsneo> Yellow-Blue: it says ff3
<Yellow-Blue> Pete__: yes
<red-lichtie> I want to put my mail/browser/irc/etc on a USB stick, and was thinking of using QEMU to run an image from the stick, so that it doesn't matter if I'm on a linux box or on a windows box (because QEMU is available for both OSs). Is that something realistic ? Is QEMU the best choice ?
<spsneo> does that mean its the final version
<spsneo> ?
<mysterycool> !metasploit
<ubottu> Factoid metasploit not found
<mysterycool> o_O
<mysterycool> :0
<spsneo> !ff
<mysterycool> O_O
<Gun_Smoke> red-lichtie, That's how PenDrive does it
<EvilDennisR> spsneo: Did you apt-get udate; apt-get upgrade in the past 10 minutes ?
<FloodBot1> mysterycool: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Frozenball> or you could switch to using webmail
<talntid> metasploit rocks :)
<spsneo> EvilDennisR: nopes
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<red-lichtie> PenDrive ?
<mysterycool> talntid: Yes, I know, I just have problems getting it to work on Linux :(
 * red-lichtie goes searching
<mysterycool> :s
<EvilDennisR> spsneo: The ff3 package /just/ made it into the repositories. If you haven't upgraded today, then run the update-manager
<Gun_Smoke> red-lichtie, PenDriveLinux
<talntid> what problems? PM me since it's off-topic
<mysterycool> Ok.
<spsneo> EvilDennisR: thanks
<Luhta> do our repo upgrades count for download day?
<kappabuntu> probably not
<EvilDennisR> Luhta: I was wondering that
<Frozenball> well
<Gun_Smoke> How could it?
<Luhta> -nod- I downloaded it direct as well to be sure
<unr3a1> I tried the sudo command, and everything got updated except for firefox
<kappabuntu> you could always download it direct
<kappabuntu> then install from the repos later
<jetsaredim> anyone have any ideas as to why my install stopped at "Storing language"?
<Luhta>  that's what I did
<graft> yo, is the new firefox-3.0 release going to be in hardy-backports any time soon?
<H__> Question : i get an adept notifier icon in my panel when there are software updates on 1 PC, but not on the other PC. any ideas ?
<unr3a1> trying via the update manager
<Nostahl> what file system should i format my external hd to if i want to connect up to a mac or linux
<EvilDennisR> graft: Its in the repositores already
<unr3a1> and, did the default GUI for ubuntu change from orange to blue?
<graft> EvilDennisR: it is? i only see 3.0-beta5
<N1N31NCHN41L5>  i need help with 2 things 1. upgrading from Gutsy Gibbon and 2. returning the bar that runs across the top of all windows with the minimize,return,close boxes in it back to the 1/4" size its at least 3" tall now - cant find anything to fix it with in  System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<EvilDennisR> graft: apt-get update
<graft> Nostahl: ext3 should be fine...
<jbroome> !upgrade | N1N31NCHN41L5
<ubottu> N1N31NCHN41L5: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<EvilDennisR> graft: It might not have hit your repository if you're using a mirror yet
<jetsaredim> N1N31NCHN41L5: window decorations
<graft> EvilDennisR: hmm, perhaps
<red-lichtie> Gun_Smoke: Thanks, that looks exactly like what I'm looking for :)
<Gun_Smoke> N1N31NCHN41L5, System>Preferences>Windows
<Gun_Smoke> red-lichtie, NP
<N1N31NCHN41L5> jbroome - that doesnt work - once i download the installer tool ot disapears an goes nowhere
<poisonkiller> woohoo! just got Ubuntu 8.04 and XChat installed ^_^
<N1N31NCHN41L5> gun_smoke - where in there - i see NO option for just the top tab
<N1N31NCHN41L5> jetsaredim: where is window decorations at????
<Gun_Smoke> N1N31NCHN41L5, Actually I think you've trashed your theme.
<unr3a1> I did a sudo apt-get upgrade and after everything was done, and I rebooted the computer, the default theme changed from orange to blue... is this normal?
<graft> EvilDennisR: what mirror are you using?
<EvilDennisR> graft: main server. Hardy
<N1N31NCHN41L5> Gun_Smoke:  all the themes are this way
<graft> EvilDennisR: which, us.archive?
<EvilDennisR> graft: main server. archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<sharperguy> How do I change the proxy settings for epiphany, without changing them for the whole of gnome?
<Drk_Guy> HELP
<Drk_Guy> I try to install firefox
<sharperguy> !return
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<EvilDennisR> Drk_Guy: dude, ff3 is in the repositories now.
<Drk_Guy> But it wont create shortcuts, neither the command firefox works
<EvilDennisR> Drk_Guy: apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<N1N31NCHN41L5> Gun_Smoke:  are u saying my ubuntu is trashed thouroughy
<EvilDennisR> Drk_Guy: apt-get install firefox
<tillux1> lalala: ﻿I'm having a nice little problem here (I already searched the web for it): if I'm trying to compile *something* let's say, by first invoking ./bootstrap, then ./configure and make, bootstrap (better: libtoolize) will return an error http://rafb.net/p/LYMueN67.html
<Drk_Guy> But no matter which version i <try to> install, the cmd wont work
<Gun_Smoke> N1N31NCHN41L5, Okay.. You've messed with the Font.. I just did it myself.. Go to Appearance and set the "Window Title" back to 10 or something
<Az> anyone have outlook 2003 running in any of the new releases of WINE?
<graft> EvilDennisR: i'm still not seeing it...
<sjovan> how do you connect a nokia n82 in data transfer mode to a ubuntu comouter? it detects the phone if i put it in image mode, but not in data mode. why is that so?
<EvilDennisR> graft: It might not have hit your repository yet. You using hardy?
<graft> EvilDennisR: i'm using hardy, archive.ubuntu.com
<Drk_Guy> something tells me i should just reboot the system
<Jack_Sparrow> az /join #winehq
<Az> :)
<Hemuli3> Do A-Link WL54USB work whit Kismet and Aircrack?
<EvilDennisR> graft: Dunno man.. I got it already, and updated my own local repository
<graft> EvilDennisR: packages.ubuntu.com also says 3.0 b5
<EvilDennisR> graft: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<jpds> !ff3
<ubottu> Firefox 3 Final is currently mirroring to the package repositories.  Please be patient. For best results, do not install via archives downloaded from mozilla.com.
<sjovan> how do you connect a nokia n82 in data transfer mode to a ubuntu comouter? it detects the phone if i put it in image mode, but not in data mode. why is that so?
<aguitel> is firefox 3 in the repos ?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> Gun_Smoke:  i dropped the window title font  to 6 and now its like 2"
<jpds> !ff3 > aguitel
<EvilDennisR> aguitel: Yeah
<HackOfChris> howdy yall
<HackOfChris> got a question:  if there anyway to run iphone sdk in ubuntu?
<Hemuli3> Do A-Link WL54USB work whit Kismet and Aircrack?
<Gun_Smoke> N1N31NCHN41L5, Then try the font type.. I don't know but 3 down to 2 is progress.
<aguitel> jpds: what mirror ?
<jpds> aguitel: us. has it
<EvilDennisR> aguitel: the main server has it too
<N1N31NCHN41L5> was gonna ask if you know how to make it smaller than the 6 in the drop menu and what size you have Gun_Smoke
<aguitel> EvilDennisR: thanks
<Gun_Smoke> N1N31NCHN41L5,
<aguitel> jpds: thanks
<Gun_Smoke> 10
<jpds> EvilDennisR: the us. server is the main one. :)
<Gun_Smoke> 10 Sans Bold
<N1N31NCHN41L5> Gun_Smoke:  you is a Lifesaver - i have Window title font @ Sans 1
<N1N31NCHN41L5> and its almost normal
<EvilDennisR> jpds: Theres "Main server" and "Server for the us" main server is archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ us server is us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<knoppix> hola
<jpds> EvilDennisR: yes, and they're both the same
<Gun_Smoke> N1N31NCHN41L5, well 1 is oddly small, but if its working.....
<HackOfChris> anyone here know how to run iphone sdk in ubuntu?
<graft> ff3 won't upgrade here... claims b5 is the newest version
<jpds> EvilDennisR: "dig archive.ubuntu.com", and "dig us.archive.ubuntu.com"
<graft> what is the version number for ff3, for those who updated?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> Gun_Smoke:  1.1 is REALLY odd - it has always been at 10 and worked fine until 2day
<yarddog> 3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1
<EvilDennisR> jpds: ok
<red-lichtie> FF3 has been released: http://www.mozilla-europe.org/en/firefox/
<Gun_Smoke> What else have you done today?  Have you tried restarting X?
<Gun_Smoke> N1N31NCHN41L5, ^^
<Gun_Smoke> graft, 3.0
<graft> yarddog: version not found
<EvilDennisR> red-lichtie: thanks for the old news
<yarddog> graft give the mirrors time
<N1N31NCHN41L5> ty Gun_Smoke
<red-lichtie> http://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-3.0&os=linux
<graft> yarddog: i'm using archive.ubuntu.com
<EvilDennisR> red-lichtie: ff3 is already in the ubuntu repositories
<Gun_Smoke> @desktop:~$ firefox -V
<Gun_Smoke> Mozilla Firefox 3.0, Copyright (c) 1998 - 2008 mozilla.org
<red-lichtie> Sweet
<Lns> Can anyone tell me if they've had this issue? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/239342
<yarddog> graft its in the us archive mirror now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239342 in gnome-settings-daemon "Error starting gnome-settings-daemon while logged in via vnc" [Undecided,New]
<arvernes> hello: I need help to partition my hd please. Is it correct to do something like that : http://pastebin.com/d693d2b4d
<graft> yarddog: then i tell ya something ain't right
<N1N31NCHN41L5> now do you have any idea why i cant upgrade - says that the underlying sudo wont let me?????
<spsneo> what are backport updates?
<lat_> I found the problem:   	
<lat_> EpsonStylusC90 "Unable to open device "hal:///org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_4b8_5_423031433146E87F32_if0_printer_noserial": Permission denied".  How do I correct it?
<wiz_works> anyone know how to set up a local repository to do new installs from?
<poisonkiller> can somebody tell me the direct url to firefox 3.0 deb package, because for some odd reason i cant access their webpage
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<Mr_Cheeto> hey all, i have Kubuntu and the internet is working fine but after 2 or so hours the network settings reset and so i have to manually set them back, am i missing something?
<Jack_Sparrow> !mirror
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<dngr> hey, anyone have an idea why i can't see the pidgin switch spell plugin even thought i have the pluginpack installed?
<EvilDennisR> dngr: do you have aspell installed ?
<EvilDennisR> dngr: join #pidgin or #guifications, someone in there can help you
<N1N31NCHN41L5> what is the code to type in terminal to upgrade???
<unr3a1> hey
<EvilDennisR> !hi | unr3a1
<ubottu> unr3a1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<unr3a1> got firefox 3!!!
<unr3a1> woooot
<nickrud> N1N31NCHN41L5   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<wiz_works> anyone know how to set up a local repository to do new installs from?
<dngr> EvilDennisR, yes, aspell is installed
<poisonkiller> unr3al: can you post me it's link, i cant access webpage :D
<dngr> and it does spellcheck, but just english
<Redhammer> hi couple of questions: a) where can I get the backports for hardy amd .24-17 kernel ? b) how do I get my wireless card back with any newer kernel =
<nickrud> wiz_works you can use apt-mirror for that
<N1N31NCHN41L5> nickrud: with the && in there just like you typed???
<ubuInstaller> hey, trying to burn a CD using the ubuntu liveCD
<EvilDennisR> N1N31NCHN41L5: yes
<ubuInstaller> it won't let me eject the LiveCD to burn the disc
<nickrud> N1N31NCHN41L5 yes, that means 'if the previous completed successfully, do the following'
<ommegang> i have a biostar board with onboard s3 graphics how can i get the driver working under hardy
<ubuInstaller> anyone know how to force it to eject the live disc?
<poisonkiller> unr3al: or can you direct me to Firefox 3 download URL? :P
<nickrud> !ff3 | poisonkiller
<ubottu> poisonkiller: Firefox 3 Final is currently mirroring to the package repositories.  Please be patient. For best results, do not install via archives downloaded from mozilla.com.
<joshual> this might be much to ask for, but is there anyway to set my laptop up so that when I plug in a mouse the synaptics touchpad is disabled auto?
<jedimind> how is ubuntu with solid state drives ?
<red-lichtie> arvernes: do you really need 107 GB for /usr/local/misc ? What do you want to use the system for ?
<wiz_works> nickrud: I used apt-mirror to build the local repo, and I can install software packages from it on EXISTING systems, but when I try to install a new system from scratch and use the local repo instead of us.archive.ubuntu.com it tells me that the Release file is not valid?  why is that?
<arvernes> red-lichtie: that 's where I store all my photos, videos, mp3, and backup.
<N1N31NCHN41L5> nickrud: does absolutely NOTHING : josh@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<N1N31NCHN41L5> josh@ubuntu:~$
<nickrud> wiz_works hm, that I don't know. I've tried that
<MacGyverNL> I've got someone here asking how to access the lock screen function in Ubuntu (like lock computer in Windows). Is there a keyboard shortcut for this?
<nickrud> N1N31NCHN41L5 hm. what does   sudo  ls    do?
<slayton> MacGyverNL: Control Alt L
<N1N31NCHN41L5> nickrud: nada
<MacGyverNL> Thanks.
<nickrud> N1N31NCHN41L5 close that terminal, and open a fresh one. then run the sudo ls again
<N1N31NCHN41L5> ok - exit
<MacGyverNL> slayton: This locks only the X-session, right? Terminal switch is still possible?
<red-lichtie> arvernes: Wouldn't that be better off in /home ?
<slayton> Does anybody know of any firefox 3 extensions that allow for the synchronization of bookmarks across computers? Like google browser sync but something that is going to continue to be supported?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> josh@ubuntu:~$ sudo ls
<N1N31NCHN41L5> josh@ubuntu:~$
<N1N31NCHN41L5> dont think it closed su all the way - didnt ask for a psswd again
<slayton> MacGyverNL: yep I guess you're right
<EvilDennisR> it won't ask for a passwd if you just ran a command with sudo
<MacGyverNL> Thanks.
<EvilDennisR> theres a timeout for it
<hwilde> when I run apt-get upgrade there are four packages being held back, all related to linux-generic.  why are these being held back?
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo holds for 15 minutes
<arvernes> red-lichtie: imho, I guess no, as I don't want to format that huge partition and I  prefer to format my /home partition each time I install a new distro. When I want to get it from home, I just create a symlink between both partitions
<slayton> Jack_Sparrow: 15 minutes? really that long?
<nickrud> but not for a new terminal. (sudo)
<hwilde> The following packages have been kept back:
<hwilde>   linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<hwilde>   linux-restricted-modules-generic
<hwilde> why ?
<FloodBot1> hwilde: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jack_Sparrow> slayton Last time I checked yes, but there are ways to clear it
<jedimind> i just got a new laptop (well its about to get here in a couple of days), just two potential issues though ... what kind of support does ubuntu have for solid state drives and blue ray (burner / reader) ?
<nickrud> N1N31NCHN41L5 do tail /var/log/auth.log , you should see something about sudo there
<slayton> ok
<wiz_works> hasn't anyone in here done a network install with success from a LOCAL repository over a LAN?  Need Help.
<red-lichtie> arvernes: Wow, /home is the one I always want to keep
<N1N31NCHN41L5> EvilDennisR:  even if i close the terminal by typing exit???
<EvilDennisR> N1N31NCHN41L5: It prolly times out if you do that
<slayton> wiz_works: are you talking about a full install or just certain packages?
<wiz_works> slayton: full.
<nickrud> yes, each tty session needs a new sudo timeout
<slayton> wiz_works: ok I'v only setup a local repo and done specific package installs from that... sorry can't help you more
<slayton> try google
<wiz_works> slayton: I can install packages on existing machines from the local repo... just fine...
<hwilde> !clone | slayton
<ubottu> slayton: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<arvernes> red-lichtie: :-) Now what do I have to enter for the boot loader. it wants to install it on (hd0), but I have different choices :  as /dev/sda /dev/sda1, etc...
<N1N31NCHN41L5> nicrud: permission denied???
<hwilde> slayton, you could try to do something similar to the clone instructions if you have a good machine somewhere
<slayton> hwilde: thanks I guess...   I'm not looking to do that though
<hwilde> when I run apt-get upgrade there are four packages being held back, all related to linux-generic.  why are these being held back?
<nickrud> N1N31NCHN41L5 ah, that's better. do    groups    in a terminal, are you in the admin group?
<slayton> hwilde: I was answering his question
<N1N31NCHN41L5> nickrud: these are the groups
<N1N31NCHN41L5> josh adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner lpadmin admin netdev powerdev
<N1N31NCHN41L5> josh@ubuntu:~$ groups
<N1N31NCHN41L5> josh adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner lpadmin admin netdev powerdev
<nickrud> N1N31NCHN41L5 ok, you're in the admin group. Put the output of that tail command on paste.ubuntu.com
<hwilde> when I run apt-get upgrade there are four packages being held back, all related to linux-generic.  why are these being held back?
<Benalex> Hello All... I am running Hardy on a Dell Optiplex 755 with 21inch Display... But I can't get a resolution higher than 1024*800 and refresh rate 60... The VGA is intel Q35 chipset , any ideas?
<hwilde> !fixres | Benalex
<ubottu> Benalex: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nickrud> N1N31NCHN41L5 you running gutsy? or gutsy upgraded to hardy?
<manu3l> hi how to restore de keybindings of gnome to default?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> nickrud:  there is no tail to put - i gave you ALL i got from it
<N1N31NCHN41L5> josh@ubuntu:~$ /var/log/auth.log
<N1N31NCHN41L5> bash: /var/log/auth.log: Permission denied
<MolePrince> Howdy, I have just set up Ubuntu as  NAS server and am getting something like 260kb/s transfer rates from SATA drives over SAMBA.  IS this normal??
<wiz_works> hasn't anyone in here done a network install with success from a LOCAL repository over a LAN?  Need Help.
<nickrud> N1N31NCHN41L5 ah, permission denied to view it. I thought you meant sudo access permission denied inside the file
<EvilDennisR> wiz_works: yes
<EvilDennisR> wiz_works: whats your question..
<vbabiy> Hey how can I clear my trash from the terminal
<N1N31NCHN41L5> no denied to even view
<EvilDennisR> vbabiy: rm -rf ~/.Trash/
<EvilDennisR> vbabiy: erm, rm -rf ~/.Trash/*
<poisonkiller> w00t, just installed Wine 1.0
<nickrud> N1N31NCHN41L5 a sec while I try to remember more details
<N1N31NCHN41L5> nickrud: no denied to even view
<vbabiy> EvilDennisR: that is what i thought but there is no .Trash folder in my home folder
<manu3l> hi how to restore de keybindings of gnome to default?
<Jack_Sparrow> slayton http://linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/tutorials/6401/4/        re sudo timeout
<Vasily> hi, I've install pidgin manually because there's no 2.4.2 in the repositories. I then needed the skype4pidgin plugin, which refused to install ('pidgin package not installed' it said). I installed it with the --ignore-depends=pidgin option. Now when I try to use apt-get it says that it's broken because skype4pidgin needs pidgin, and asks me to install pidgin. What can I do?
<slayton> Jack_Sparrow thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<N1N31NCHN41L5> nickrud:  ok - TY
<Drk_Guy> Sith
<tillux1> Vasily: build it from source. Both.
<wiz_works> EvilDennisR: I have a local repo setup where I've mirrored the i386 arch...  I can install packages from it to existing local machines, but when I attempt a NEW FULL install on a target machine, it complains that the Release file is not valid and errors in the log also complain about the GPG signature being invalid.  What to do?
<Drk_Guy> Everything is messed up since i updated my distro
<hwilde> when I run apt-get upgrade there are four packages being held back, all related to linux-generic.  why are these being held back?
<BCM43> Drk_Guy: like what?
<the_opnSRC> Hi, can anyone help me with getting my sound working. I am not very savvy with Linux yet and cant seem to get things working.
<hwilde> !alsa | the_opnSRC
<ubottu> the_opnSRC: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tillux1> Vasily: or either look for a repository that is providing pidgin
<Vasily> thanks tillux1, I'll try. pidgin 2.4.2 is from source already. I'll report later for progress
<EvilDennisR> wiz_works: Are you doing FAI, or did you put in the ubuntu cd and specify the repository ?
<BCM43> !sound | the_opnSRC ask if you need more help than that
<ubottu> the_opnSRC ask if you need more help than that: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<wiz_works> EvilDennisR: I used the miniboot...
<tillux1> Vasily: I think something like ubuntu schmidtke repositories...
<wiz_works> to begin the install.
<EvilDennisR> wiz_works: Hmm... So you change /etc/apt/sources.list to reflect your own servers and it bitches about the signatures ?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> nickrud:  i got this somewhere along the way   Failed to run /tmp/tmplAXPs0/hardy as user root.
<N1N31NCHN41L5> The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator.
<nickrud> N1N31NCHN41L5 I had that happen to me once, I'm trying to remember what it was, or even if I made some notes about it
<vbabiy> EvilDennisR: any idea why its not there
<EvilDennisR> vbabiy: no idea.. If its not there then theres nothing in your trash =)
<nickrud> N1N31NCHN41L5 thanks That might help
<red-lichtie> arvernes: /dev/hda MBR is it's normal location (GRUB I assume)
<vbabiy> but in gnome there is
<vbabiy> I am on ubuntu 8.04
<richard> ODBC datasource creation in Staroffice? Any suggestions on how to do it...?
<EvilDennisR> vbabiy: so do a locate on the files that its listing in there, and find out where it put them
<arvernes> red-lichtie: yeap, I just want to install grub
<nickrud> N1N31NCHN41L5 since you can't run root, and that file is in /tmp, try rebooting. That will clear out /tmp automatically, and we can see if the issue repeats itself
<vbabiy> EvilDennisR: Good Idea didn't think of that
<Redhammer> hi couple of questions: a) where can I get the backports for hardy amd .24-17 kernel ? b) how do I get my wireless card back with any newer kernel?
<EvilDennisR> vbabiy: Thats why I get paid the big bucks..
<bria1> can someone please tell me which linux program can burn iso files?
<red-lichtie> arvernes: then its /dev/hda
<N1N31NCHN41L5> ok - will be back nickrud
<N1N31NCHN41L5> THANX
<vbabiy> EvilDennisR: :D
<Vasily> tillux1, oh yes, it has pidgin 2.4.2. I'll try that.
<wiz_works> EvilDennisR: when I use the miniboot...  and in the menu where it asks to specify a repository (normally would choose us.archive.ubuntu.com) I enter the ip of the local repo (10.0.0.30) and then /ubuntu/ as the folder.  But on existing systems I just use the IP and folder path (served from Apache) and it's fine.  But on New installs started from the mini-boot CD, it complains.
<jon_high9000> hi there, i have a Linksys router that can accommodate up to 3 other machines plus mine. is there a way for ubuntu to see the router or do i need to install the firestarter?
<BobPenguin> hello there. I can send files but cant receive dcc file transfers on Xchat2 nor on chatzilla. Yet I can get them on pidgin with no problem. I'm using UbuntuStudio 8.04. Any hints?
<jlarson> i have a funky network problem that i need some ideas for
<barknic> *raise's Hand*
<dmglouis> hi, i've had problems lately with the mozilla-mplayer plugin at apple trailers. for most of the trailers, instead of the movie playing, theres a message i get saying "get the latest quicktime". does anyone know how to solve this?
<jlarson> any networking people with a few minutes?
<the_opnSRC> jlarson, whats up?
<abchirk> BobPenguin xchat uses different ports for file sending than pidgin I guess
<EvilDennisR> wiz_works: Oh.. ok.. My thought is that you don't have apache setup correctly, so when you point to 10.0.0.30/ubuntu/ its looking in a different location, and the directory doesn't actually exist in that location
<barknic> Hmm.. Hello all... I have a problem with LCDproc... can anyone maybe help?
<appeltje> does anybody now how i get my del key working??
<EvilDennisR> wiz_works: You have your repository setup in /srv/archive.ubuntu.com/ right ?
<wiz_works> EvilDennisR: when I browse to that location, I can see the repo... (in a web browser..  ) it's there.
<BobPenguin> thanks abchirk, gonna try to config that
<EvilDennisR> wiz_works: (Or something like that, I specified a different location)
<vbabiy> EvilDennisR: .local/share/Trash they moved it
<Gun_Smoke> appeltje, Do you have some crazy keyboard?
<EvilDennisR> vbabiy: there you go
<vbabiy> EvilDennisR: Thanks for you help
<abchirk> BobPenguin you can set them manually in preferences under xchat BobPenguin maybe you use those from pidging when they are open. :)
<appeltje> Gun_Smoke i think but it won't work i tried in the dutch chat but no one can help me
<N1N31NCHN41L5> BACK
<BCM43> N1N31NCHN41L5: ??
<jgoo> hey guys - I am miffed with gedit - it half heartedly detects the files I am working on
<BobPenguin> Thanks abchirk. Gonna try to set them up now...
 * ikonia returns
<N1N31NCHN41L5> BCM43 - isnt this the room i was in????
<Tux2K8> hello
<BCM43> jgoo: please be more spcific
<Gun_Smoke> Look in System>Pref.>Keyboard for yours.
<bria1> Hello, I am trying to burn a iso file on Ubuntu, I forgot what program I need to do that can some one please help me? Thanks
<EvilDennisR> wiz_works: Maybe move the *.gpg in /etc/apt/ somewhere. It might be trying to use those certificates, which obviously don't work on your server
<jgoo> sod mime type and magic sniffing and whatever the heck it does - can gedit just check the extension on my file and chose THAT highlighting mode?
<Gun_Smoke> appeltje, ^^
<dmglouis> does anyone have problems viewing trailers on apple trailers? a message saying "Get the Latest Quicktime"?
<BCM43> N1N31NCHN41L5: um, not sure, but i was not sure what you meant by back
<Tux2K8> I have downloaded the latest FF3 version, how do I replace my current FF2 with the new one?????
<EvilDennisR> bria1: Places -> Cd Creator
<BCM43> !iso | bria1
<ubottu> bria1: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<edgy> Hi, how can I count the number of regualr files in a directory?
<BCM43> Tux2K8: are you on hardy?
<EvilDennisR> edgy: ls|wc
<N1N31NCHN41L5> nickrud:  had me reboot - i cant upgrade at all
<Tux2K8> no gusty
<jgoo> BCM43, I have .gsp and .groovy setup - gedit **ALWAYS** find .groovy, but never finds .gsp, I have to select it. I've setup the mime types... I just want .gsp files to use .gsp highlighting... :-/
<N1N31NCHN41L5> nickrud:  - rebooted
<bria1> thank you
<MrPocknix_> How do i use Snort to set an alert to tell me when someone connects to my LAN?
<nickrud> N1N31NCHN41L5 the issue is sudo, upgrades will follow.
<EvilDennisR> edgy: you can specify some ls -- options to not list directories
<EvilDennisR> edgy: man ls for that
<edgy> EvilDennisR: this would count the number of regular files and directories, I just want regular files
<BCM43> Tux2K8: you could upgrade to hardy, or install firefox 3 then unistall firefox 2
<appeltje> Gun_smoke it is standing on te right keyboard
<RCP> configure: error: Terminfo/termcap not found - install ncurses-devel package
<RCP>  ??? How do I install this?
<EvilDennisR> edgy: man ls
<BCM43> !ncurses-devel
<ubottu> Factoid ncurses-devel not found
<appeltje> Gun_Smoke but only my delkey isn't working
<edgy> EvilDennisR: I coudn't find that option though I read most of the man page
<heartsblood> can somebody please explain why evolution is a requirement to install gnome-panel?
<nickrud> N1N31NCHN41L5 so when you sudo ls , you still get no request for a password?
<EvilDennisR> edgy: argh, you're not going to make me man ls are you ?
<Gun_Smoke> appeltje, Any chance they keyboard is just...... dead?
<wiz_works> EvilDennisR: on already installed ubuntu machines...  I call the repo by the IP address 10.0.0.30/ubuntu and it works fine and can install packages from there.  But when trying to install a NEW system using the mini boot CD, and using the same path in the "specify manually" option, it complains about the Release and Release.gpg files.  (which are present) If I go to a virtual terminal (CTRL+ALT+F2) and tail /var/log/syslog, I can see 
<Gun_Smoke> appeltje, Have you tried it on another system?
<BCM43> !info ncurses-devel
<ubottu> Package ncurses-devel does not exist in hardy
<hwilde> when I run apt-get upgrade there are four packages being held back, all related to linux-generic.  why are these being held back?
<Shadow420> I want to remove the old kernels from my ubuntu install how do I do that?
<RCP> BCM43, ?
<shazzam> hello, a week or 2 ago i was asking questions about ubuntu
<shazzam> i wanted to try it out so i got the live cd
<BCM43> RCP: it is not a package, what are ou trying to insall
<EvilDennisR> wiz_works: Maybe move the *.gpg in /etc/apt/ somewhere. It might be trying to use those certificates, which obviously don't work on your server
<BCM43> shazzam: ok, are you haveing trouble?
<shazzam> but i couldnt install all the coolstuff becuz the hardwares and graphic cards wont install
<RCP> BCM43, irssi-0.8.12
<appeltje> Gun_Smoke i reinstalled ubuntu, for the first time i installed ubuntu it didn't work and someone in the dutch chat helped me but now i have to reasign mij del key to the corect action
<hwilde> when I run apt-get upgrade there are four packages being held back, all related to linux-generic.  why are these being held back?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> nickrud: i get this
<nickrud> !info libncurses5-dev | BCM43
<ubottu> bcm43: libncurses5-dev (source: ncurses): Developer's libraries and docs for ncurses. In component main, is optional. Version 5.6+20071124-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 1448 kB, installed size 6328 kB
<N1N31NCHN41L5> josh@ubuntu:~$ sudo ls
<N1N31NCHN41L5> [sudo] password for josh:
<N1N31NCHN41L5> josh@ubuntu:~$
<DShepherd> will install firefox thru the repos add to the world record?
<FloodBot1> N1N31NCHN41L5: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wiz_works> EvilDennisR: no way to move them...   the system is booted to a miniboot CD so no file system installed.
<shazzam> i wanted to use compz
<DShepherd> s/install/installing
<nickrud> N1N31NCHN41L5 that's good!
<BCM43> nickrud: not for me
<mysterycool> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<mysterycool> Is the latest firefox out?
<nickrud> BCM43 ah, saw you looking
<nickrud> !ff3
<ubottu> Firefox 3 Final is currently mirroring to the package repositories.  Please be patient. For best results, do not install via archives downloaded from mozilla.com.
<mysterycool> The third one?
<RCP> BCM43, irssi-0.8.12
<BCM43> nickrud: ok, thanks
<nickrud> N1N31NCHN41L5 so, sudo apt-get update , run that
<N1N31NCHN41L5> nickrud:  it is???
<Devil_Angel> mysterycool: yes
<nickrud> N1N31NCHN41L5 yep. Use your password.
<shazzam> i want to install it but my laptop is pretty slow and i dont want to mess it up
<mysterycool> Devil_Angel: The beta one/
<mysterycool> ?
<BCM43> RCP: the package is just irssi
<DShepherd> nickrud, will install it thru the repos add to the world record?
<DjViper> Shadow420: you mean you want to remove them from the grub bootscreen?
<Gun_Smoke> appeltje, Go to where I suggested and look in the "layout options" once there..
<DShepherd> s/install/installing*
<shazzam> so i want to know if its possible to installon my 500 GB hard drive
<nickrud> DShepherd doubt it
<DShepherd> nickrud, figured. thanks
<shazzam> with hardware and everything
<shazzam> its an external
<N1N31NCHN41L5> still a no-go i get this ======= josh@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get update
<N1N31NCHN41L5> josh@ubuntu:~$
<Devil_Angel> mysterycool: no, final came out today
<edgy> EvilDennisR: no but are you sure there is an option to display files only or just guessing?
<mysterycool> Devil_Angel: :o
<mysterycool> rly?
<DShepherd> can someone put in the topic that installing firefox thru repos wont add to the world record?
<Terinjokes> hey, any third party sources i should enable?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> it just moves to the next line and stops there
<nickrud> N1N31NCHN41L5 very strange. do cd /etc , then do  sudo ls , do you get output?
<mysterycool> Devil_Angel: What date are you on, cause we might have a different timezone
<Gun_Smoke> N1N31NCHN41L5, Are you in the sudoers file?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> nickrud:  no
<Devil_Angel> June 17th...
<nickrud> Gun_Smoke yes, he is
<BobPenguin> abchirk: there is no port options on the preferences->dcc file transfer dialog. No "advanced options" checkbox either. On the config file I get this values: dcc_port_first = 0, dcc_port_last = 0
<N1N31NCHN41L5> sudoers file????
<Vasily> tillux1, fixed and I have 2.4.2 from that repository. thank you.
<dbglt> I've changed my partition table a bit. How do I get grub to automatically recognise the right partition (or is there a way to do it that will avoid it getting overwritten when update-grub is next run
<nickrud> Gun_Smoke he gets queried for his password, but no app called with sudo appears to execute
<appeltje> Gun_Smoke i tryed last week every keyboard but nothing works
<ubgoha> how on earth do you burn dvd9 (movies) in ubuntU
<EvilDennisR> edgy: /bin/ls -F |grep -v /|wc
<abchirk> BobPenguin on my client Settings -> Pref -> Network -> Fle transfers
<N1N31NCHN41L5> ls gives me a list - sudo ls nada
<wiz_works> EvilDennisR: there is VERY LITTLE documentation on how to correct issues with the Release and Release.gpg files for people trying to do a full install over the LAN in this manner...  many people have tried this and they also report the same issues...  and after lots of googling, there is yet still no answer to this problem.  The ubuntu Devs need to have a look at this because being able to install over a LAN from a local repo is far m
<EvilDennisR> edgy: We're specifying /bin/ls so that there are no colours in the list provided by ls
<Devil_Angel> ubgoha: converted from a format to DVD?
<Gun_Smoke> appeltje, Don't pick a new keyboard, look at the layout options and decide what you would like the delete key to do.. Look again, give it a second.. It's there.
<EvilDennisR> wiz_works: You could always do a pxe boot and do a FAI
<Shadow420> I want to remove the old kernels from my ubuntu install how do I do that?
<ubgoha> Devil_Angel: no a straight rip on my external hdd, a dual layer rip (dvd9) video ts etc.
<wiz_works> EvilDennisR: these systems are not PXE capable.
<mysterycool> Devil_Angel: http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/ -> um, it's still 2 :s
<Gun_Smoke> nickrud, That is pretty strange.. I haven't seen this one before.
<wiz_works> EvilDennisR: plus PXE won't work in my network environment.
<EvilDennisR> wiz_works: awww damn... Did you move those gpg files?
<ubgoha> I need to set a layer break
<abchirk> Is a joke or? -BobPenguin- VERSION xchat 0.18
<Shadow420> nickrud I want to remove the old kernels from my ubuntu install how do I do that?
<Devil_Angel> mysterycool: yeah, it's bogged down right now... there have been 1.7million downloads thus far since 1pm
<polygon89> can anyone report a bug on launchpad? it keeps timing out right now
<appeltje> Gun_Smoke i can only reasign the numeric del key not the one of my laptop without numeric
<nickrud> Gun_Smoke I did once, just can't remember what I did (or if I did anything, it was a very long time ago) Could also be misremembering the symptoms
<nickrud> Shadow420 with synaptic, remove them there.
<boggystudios> is there a way to convert a folder full of pictures to black and white without opening each one and doing it by hand?
<wiz_works> EvilDennisR: I never moved the files...   the contents of the local mirror are exactly in the same hierarchy as they appear in the original Ubuntu US mirror.
<mysterycool> o_O
<Shadow420> nickrud thanks
<EvilDennisR> wiz_works: no no, try moving those files on the machine you're intalling
<nickrud> N1N31NCHN41L5 what does   ls -l /etc/sudoers say ?
<nickrud> Shadow420 keep the 2 latest, just for fun
<snap|l3thal> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<N1N31NCHN41L5> nickrud: -r--r----- 1 root root 420 2008-05-09 19:25 /etc/sudoers
<wiz_works> EvilDennisR: what do you mean moving the files?  it's booted from a miniboot CD (from the miniboot ISO image) there are no files yet installed to the target drive - it is blank.
<Shadow420> nickrud thanks
<cheeser_an_ass_h> how to register here
<nickrud> N1N31NCHN41L5 hm, not that then
<EvilDennisR> wiz_works: hmm.. thats an issue then..
<tofaffy|lappy> What command can I run to make sure my cam is being recognized by linux?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> it has me totally boggled
<ubgoha> wow
<EvilDennisR> wiz_works: uh.. take that miniboot cd, mount it, remove those gpg files, and create a new iso ?
<ubgoha> theres no way of burning a dvd9 in linux?
<cheeser_an_ass_h> can anybody tell me how to register to this IRC
<EvilDennisR> wiz_works: I'm running out of ideas =)
<wiz_works> EvilDennisR: yet with a miniboot CD I am able to point to any Ubuntu originating mirror and install just fine...  it's the damn gpg signature that's screwing this up.
<BobPenguin> abchirk: no joke, thats the version I got from the repositories. I guess that explains a lot. Gonna get an update right now. Whats the current xchat version?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> ubgoha - dvd 9to5 will do it all for u - its in the repositories
<oasisfai> my psp cannot work on usb 2.0 mode.
<abchirk> BobPenguin thats what I got with Hardy -abchirk- VERSION xchat 2.8.4 Ubuntu
<oasisfai> how could I solve this problem.
<EvilDennisR> wiz_works: I dunno if you can copy the gpg files from the server and put them on your own..
<ubgoha> N1N31NCHN41L5: I do NOT want to transcode my source
<appeltje> Gun_Smoke
<appeltje> ??
<nickrud> N1N31NCHN41L5 I've been looking over the bug reports, so far nothing similar
<ubgoha> N1N31NCHN41L5: Im talking about a simple set a layer break and finally burn
<amy_> how do i mount my cdrom drive in xubuntu?
<EvilDennisR> amy_: it should automagically mount it for you
<zyx386> How can i connect ot internet with D-Link DSL 200 USB? HELP
<amy_> EvilDennisR, what's the defalut mount point?
<wiz_works> EvilDennisR: they are already on my own server...  and in the same EXACT hierarchy...  and I compared their contents with that of an official mirror:  exactly the same.
<N1N31NCHN41L5> ubgoha:  its what i use if i want to take any dvd lager than 4.2gb and put on a single dvd
<EvilDennisR> amy_: check the removable media settings, and make sure its mounting it automagically
<EvilDennisR> amy_: /media/cdrom0 or something like that
<amy_> it is, well, it just showed up in amarok
<Gun_Smoke> appeltje, I'm reading.
<N1N31NCHN41L5> nickrud:  i havent found anything like it elsewhere - why im in here trying
<ubgoha> N1N31NCHN41L5: cool but thats not what im after here
<zyx386> ??
<EvilDennisR> wiz_works: hmm... Pastebin me some of the output from apt-get then when its screwing up
<ubgoha> its weird to be honest
<N1N31NCHN41L5> ubgoha:  sorry then i missunderstood ur intent
<wiz_works> EvilDennisR: there's obviously something about mirror setups that the ubuntu people aren;'t sharing.
<BobPenguin> abchirk: thanks, working on the update now, got to disconnect I guess. Thanks  a lot!
<abchirk> np
<Gun_Smoke> appeltje, http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Keyboard-and-Console-HOWTO.html#s14
<ubgoha> N1N31NCHN41L5: its very simple Im trying to find a way of burning a DVD9 in linux, no transcoding, just burning a dvd9 straight to a media
<EvilDennisR> wiz_works: Maybe? I kinda doubt that though.. I have a local mirror here as well and it works
<EvilDennisR> wiz_works: show me some of that output and I'll check it otu
<ivan_> #kubuntu-kde4
<ubgoha> N1N31NCHN41L5: thanks for trying though :)
<zelrikriando> what mean MTA
<N1N31NCHN41L5> :D
<nickrud> N1N31NCHN41L5 log in  at   clt-at-f1 , try sudo there (sort of a shot in dark)
<Tux2K8> is there a command (terminal) to show the size of a directory????? (with all its contents)
<wiz_works> EvilDennisR: no way to paste from it...   it;'s not an installed system....  at this point it only operates from the miniboot CD FS running in ram and no way to extract the syslog tail output to my other machine.
<nickrud> N1N31NCHN41L5 just in case, clt-alt-f7,f8, or f9 to get back to gui
<EvilDennisR> wiz_works: Got ssh on there?
<nickrud> zelrikriando mail transport agent (like postfix or exim or sendmail)
<shazzam> so... can anyone help me... I want to put ubuntu on my external hard drive cuz the live cd doesnt let u use any hardware needed stuff like compiz. so i want to install it fully, i just dont want it on my computer till i know for sure i like it
<oasisfai> Do anyone have experience connect psp to ubuntu?
<wiz_works> EvilDennisR: no...  as it's only running on the miniboot CD (10MB CD ISO)
<Tux2K8> any terminal command to show the size of a directory with all its contents???
<Gun_Smoke> shazzam, Just do it like any other install.. Just pick the xhdd as the target.
<EvilDennisR> wiz_works: do you have a web browser like w3m or lynx on there?
<TuniX12> Tux2K8: try du -csh
<ASULutzy> shazzam: That shouldn't be that hard to do, just tell the install cd to install it to the external drive? Alternatively you could use wubi
<wiz_works> EvilDennisR: it's only function is to bring the system's NIC up and point it to a repo to do an internet install... no packages installed.
<zelrikriando> nickrud, is it normal if it takes a lot of time to load at startup?
<EvilDennisR> wiz_works: Damn.. Does it have /anything/ useful installed on it ??
<shazzam> will installing it on my hard drive allow me to use compiz and install hard ware and stuff?
<Gun_Smoke> shazzam, Is the ex-hdd empty?
<Tux2K8> ﻿TuniX12 : worked , great! thanks man
<TuniX12> cat /proc/partitions
<shazzam> cuz live cd u cant. some hardware needs to reboot...
<ASULutzy> shazzam: Of course?
<greya> hello please remind me the name of plugin: when i move my mouse on the edge all windows froats on screen an i can select one of them
<wiz_works> EvilDennisR: no packages installed...  just the bare components to bring the system up and go thru the installation menus.
<ASULutzy> shazzam: where else would you install it to other than a hard drive?
<nickrud> zelrikriando define lot of time. If it's trying to check stuff on the net, it might be timing out. mta messages usually appear in /var/log/mail*
<N1N31NCHN41L5> gotta go fill out job app and interview with tests - back soon
<zyx386> can anyone help?
<Gun_Smoke> shazzam, hardware, no.  Software, yes.
<EvilDennisR> wiz_works: shittles
<BobPenguin> Hey there.I need to test my DCC file transfer. Could someone send me a file?
<shazzam> i used the live cd and i wanted to use compiz which didnt work becuz my graphics wasnt installing
<ASULutzy> Gun_Smoke: What are you talking about?
<wiz_works> EvilDennisR: do you have a machine you can throw the miniboot CD into?
<nickrud> greya that's scale I think
<shazzam> so i now want to install it on an external hard drive
<ASULutzy> shazzam: Yes, you will need to actually install Ubuntu to use compiz. Either install it to the external hard drive or use wubi to install it
<EvilDennisR> wiz_works: negative
<shazzam> external will mean slow
<Gun_Smoke> ASULutzy, ?
<wiz_works> and I can give you the server address? (publicly reachable)  and you can go to the 2nd term and see for yourself?
<wiz_works> EvilDennisR:
<ASULutzy> Gun_Smoke: Why did you say his hardware wouldn't work if he installed it?
<wiz_works> EvilDennisR: ok
<Shadow420> I want to make my boot telling me what is being loaded how can I do that
<EvilDennisR> wiz_works: actually, yeah I got one
<greya> nickrud: yeah it is!
<EvilDennisR> wiz_works: point me in the direction of the iso
<shazzam> wats wubi? and if i install on a external then i have to install hardware on any comp i try to play it on
<Gun_Smoke> ASULutzy, How do you install hardware to an external hdd?
<wiz_works> EvilDennisR: ok burn yourself a copy of the 10MB miniboot ISO and fire it up on that.
<EvilDennisR> wiz_works: wheres the iso
<wiz_works> EvilDennisR: k, lemme get you the DL link...
<ASULutzy> Gun_Smoke: He meant if he installs Ubuntu to an external hard drive, will he be able to use compiz then (ie will he be able to update his drivers, which the answer is yes)
<shazzam> so its yes?
<Gun_Smoke> software..
<Jack_Sparrow> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<shazzam> yes is the final answer
<ASULutzy> shazzam: Wubi lets you install ubuntu inside a file on Windows.
<shazzam> wait wat about hardware?
<Gun_Smoke> shazzam, Yes, you can install ubuntu to your external HDD and play from there.
<ASULutzy> Gun_Smoke: I get what you're saying, but you're just going to confuse him
<Jack_Sparrow> shazzam Read the faq before you use wubi
<ASULutzy> Gun_Smoke: lol
<nickrud> greya thanks, I never did set up the mouse for that. Nice
<Guest11622> nearly done downloading ubuntu 8.04 ,can i install compiz etc on there?
<zyx386> ??? :(
<ASULutzy> Jack_Sparrow: Yea, I know suggesting Wubi isn't exactly great, but he specifically said he wants to try it out before he does a real install
<Jack_Sparrow> shazzam I wont use it or recommend it ...  so obviously I cant help you with it
<shazzam> so compiz will work oncei install it on my hard drive corect? wow this is getting confusing
<EvilDennisR> wiz_works: Does that installer get past the part of creating partitions and such before it tries to get packages ?
<zelrikriando> Hey I was wondering...how can I see what takes the most time when I boot
<nickrud> Guest11622 8.04 comes with compiz by default, you might need to install a video driver from system->admin->hardware drivers
<EvilDennisR> wiz_works: the machine I have I can't nuke whats on it
<wng--> how long does a debootstrap normally take?
<ASULutzy> shazzam: Yes. Just install it already
<nickrud> zelrikriando install bootchart
<shazzam> y wudnt u use it?
<Gun_Smoke> shazzam, Well probably.. If you have the correct hardware to render the graphics.
<shazzam> cuz its slwo
<Jack_Sparrow> ASULutzy I am just saying he really needs to read and understand the wubi faq before he tries it
<anthony> !u | shazzam
<ubottu> shazzam: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<ASULutzy> Jack_Sparrow: agreed
<jbroome> shazzam: have you had a stroke?
<ASULutzy> !wubi | shazzam
<ubottu> shazzam: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<nutzer> hhhhhh
<zelrikriando> nickrud, then...to use it?
<volo> hey, does WPA work by default on Ubuntu 7.04 or do we have to do something special?
<zyx386> can every
<Miesco_> Is ubuntu going to have firefox 3 today?
<Gun_Smoke> Now even I'm lost as to where we are going with this..
<Guest11622> im gponna really get into linux i can just see it :)
<zyx386> can anyone help?
<jbroome> !ff3 | Miesco_
<ubottu> Miesco_: Firefox 3 Final is currently mirroring to the package repositories.  Please be patient. For best results, do not install via archives downloaded from mozilla.com.
<ASULutzy> Miesco_: It already does. just do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<nickrud> zelrikriando hm, I think it's well documented in /usr/share/docs/bootchart . I haven't used in for a couple years
<Mercuree> I have downloaded Ubuntu hardy Heron, and want to now upgrade my hoary dist (Pretty much a clean install) Is there a way i can do this using the iso without burning it to a cd? I dont have a cd and want to get it done now :P
<anthony> Miesco_: No.
<Gun_Smoke> Miesco_, Already done
<volo> Miesco_: Can I has cheezburger? :)
<shazzam> Nope I'm good ok I'll go try it out.. Hope I'm not wasting my time..
<Miesco_> If I download from repository does it count for the world record?
<TuniX12> Mercuree: like kanotix?
<TuniX12> no
<zelrikriando> nickrud, It s empty
<Miesco_> Mozilla Firefox 3.0, Copyright (c) 1998 - 2008 mozilla.org
<Mercuree> TuniX12 never heard of it. will check it out thanks
<Miesco_> Thats what it says
<Miesco_> Do I already have it?
<Shadow420> ubuntu comes with firefox pre-installed
<wiz_works> EvilDennisR: here it is: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<TuniX12> Miesco_: no
<anthony> Miesco_: That's an RC
<nickrud> zelrikriando http://www.bootchart.org/docs.html
<Miesco_> anthony: really?
<ASULutzy> Miesco_: The actual release (not the beta) just came out today. So if you didn't do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade in say, the past hour, then no you don't have it
<lotekk-> howdy... was wondering if anyone could help me out.. everything was perfect for my 3D card but like a total dork i went and downloaded a new nvidia driver from nvidia's site, installed it.. now nothing works.  anyone know how I can get rid of the new driver, and tell my machine to use the previous one?
<EvilDennisR> wiz_works: Does that installer get past the part of creating partitions and such before it tries to get packages ?
<EvilDennisR> wiz_works: the machine I have I can't nuke whats on it
<Miesco_> ASULutzy: Its not in my repository!
<blue112> Hello everyone, i'm looking for a command line torrent client, could someone help me ?
<Miesco_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ASULutzy> Miesco_: Well, like the factoid said, it's getting mirrored
<xbj9000> I know I've heard of one but I don't remember, blue112
<ASULutzy> ASULutzy: It already made it to mine, but it's still moving around
<anthony> Miesco_, ASULutzy:  Things do not enter the repositories seconds after their source is released.  Developers need time to package, test, consult with others, upload, mirror, etc.  It will be at _least_ a few hours, likely a few days, possibly a few weeks, depending on how things go.
<Miesco_>  http://ubuntu.media.mit.edu
<wiz_works> EvilDennisR: no, it asks a couple questions (menu driven) and asks you where to get packages from.  It then get's the minimal packages to begin ethe installation (partitioning, etc) and then installs the base system.  Very efficient.
<ASULutzy> anthony: it's already in some of the repositories. I've already installed ff3 from the hardy repository.
<Miesco_> If I use the main repository will it have it?
<anthony> ASULutzy: What makes you think it's the final one?
<EvilDennisR> wiz_works: ok.. Just as long as its not gonna nuke this machine =)
<wiz_works> EvilDennisR: it won't partition the drive without getting the packages.
<sysrpl> an someone refer me to a how-to page on updating hardy to firefox 3.0?
<blue112> xbj9000: Thanks, i'll search.
<EvilDennisR> wiz_works: I'm burning the iso now.. msg me the url to the repository
<ASULutzy> anthony: because it's called firefox-3.0 and not firefox-3.0b5 etc
<ASULutzy> anthony: it's the final one, would you like the output of my locate firefox?
<Miesco_> ahh, Im using main server for now on, more up to date, didn't know that
<wiz_works> EvilDennisR: ok, opening the server to the public... be a few secs....
<anthony> Hmm, that still could be an RC, although you might be right.  Lemme see if I can find better data to go from.
<sysrpl> what is it? sudo aptitude install  firefox-3.0 ?
<Gun_Smoke> it is in the repos.
<Miesco_> Okay is firefox 3 in the ubuntu repository or not
<Miesco_> Okay
<Gun_Smoke> YES
<EvilDennisR> sysrpl: if you already have firefox installed you should do apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<Miesco_> Well why cant I get it
<ASULutzy> sysrpl: It's just sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade if the mirror you are using alraedy has it
<EvilDennisR> Miesco_: it might not be in the mirror you're using
<Symian> Hey, I'm having quite vexxing issues with sound. Somewhere along the last year or so, an update knocked out my sound. I've checked the speakres, mutes, levels, etc. Here's the really tricky part: if I go to System->Preferences->Sound and click "Test", I DO hear a sound. But only then. Never with anything else.
<ASULutzy> ugh I get so frustrated that people don't read.
<ASULutzy> !ff3
<ubottu> Firefox 3 Final is currently mirroring to the package repositories.  Please be patient. For best results, do not install via archives downloaded from mozilla.com.
<Symian> speakers*
<Miesco_> EvilDennisR: I switched to the main server
<EvilDennisR> Miesco_: apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<Miesco_> EvilDennisR: I did a million times
<Miesco_> No upgrades
<EvilDennisR> Miesco_: I dunno then.. its prolly not on your mirror
<ASULutzy> Miesco_: Try waiting a few minutes/hours till it gets to your mirror
<Miesco_> I am using this repository: archive.ubuntu.com
<Gun_Smoke> Miesco_, You have a different sources.list as some of us.  That is why some have it and some do not.. It will be thre shortly.
<xefi>  /server irc.iiens.net
<offline> hello
<Miesco_> Gun_Smoke: What repository are you using?
<offline_> hello
<siofwolves> blue112, rtorrent
<Miesco_> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy main restricted
<BCM43> !hi
<Hyuukai> Has anyone installed ET and Truecombat elite?
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<TuniX12> hello offline
<Miesco_> Im using that
<Miesco_> Hyuukai: Whats truecombat elite?
<Hyuukai> its a mod of ET
<Gun_Smoke> Miesco_, deb http://bs.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy main restricted
<Hyuukai> cause im stuck :(
<TuniX12> Hyuukai: wolfenstein?
<tifine__gf_chees> help
<Gun_Smoke> Miesco_, Add a country to yours..
<Hyuukai> yeah its a mod of wolfenstein
<offline> i'm new to ubuntu linux and been using it for only 3 days and i'm feeling great wit it :)
<Hyuukai> ive installed wolfenstein but stuck with truecombat
<TuniX12> Hyuukai: well it's crossplatform and work under ubuntu
<tifine__gf_chees> how should i register with the ubuntu irc
<Hyuukai> what does truecombat?
<TuniX12> the same
<jbroome> Hyuukai: it's a first-person shooter video game
<Hyuukai> I know what it is
<Hyuukai> im trying to get it to work
<hwilde> tifine__gf_chees, /msg nickserv register
<Hyuukai> i have the file and ive installed it but cant seem to run it :S
<Symian> Hey, I'm having quite vexxing issues with sound. Somewhere along the last year or so, an update knocked out my sound. I've checked the speakers, mutes, levels, etc. Here's the really tricky part: if I go to System->Preferences->Sound and click "Test", I DO hear a sound. But only then. Never with anything else.
<TuniX12> its based on ET but with more 'modern' weapons
<tifine__gf_chees> hwilde, geting error message  Insufficient parameters for REGISTER.
<tifine__gf_chees> -NickServ- Syntax: REGISTER <password> <email>
<Symian> Anyone have any ideas?
<BCM43> !sound | Symian
<ubottu> Symian: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<anthony> ASULutzy: Found it - looks like the main mirror does have it - http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/main/source/Sources.gz
<Hyuukai> i think its got somthing to do with my version of et
<hwilde> tifine__gf_chees, umm /msg nickserv register <password> <email>
<Hyuukai> iET*
<Hyuukai> ET**
<offline> how can i get the network icon on the panel back ? it lost since i installed Wicd
<Miesco_> K using waterloo server in Canada
<Symian> BCM43: I have 8 sound cards listed in that listing.
<TuniX12> tifine__gf_chees: /msg nickserv register <your password> <your email>
<tifine__gf_chees> hwilde, email address is not getting accepted any email address is not getting accepted
<Symian> BCM43: I have sound card 1 selected, as it is named after my PCI sound card, an Audigy 2 ZS
<Hyuukai> cause i have ET 2.60b ive installed true combat but when i run the command i am told to in terminal it just runs ET
<anthony> tifine__gf_chees: /quote nickserv help register
<BCM43> Symian: ok?
<tifine__gf_chees> TuniX12, email address is not getting accepted keep saying wrong email even i am typping it right
<offline> and after i uninstalled Wicd, the network icon never comes bak
<Geoffrey2> did something get totally screwed up in this recent batch of updates?
<hwilde> tifine__gf_chees, put it in email format you@somewhere.com
<Hyuukai> anyone got true combat elite working?
<Alley^Away> my friend just installed ubuntu, but forgot the password for his basic user...
<anthony> tifine__gf_chees: if you continue to have trouble, ask in #freenode
<TuniX12> Hyuukai: yes you should choose the mod within ET menu
<Vixus> Right, I'm installing ubuntu studio to dual boot with XP and I should mention that I already had ubuntu on there. So now when I try to install grub or lilo to the MBR it says no luck.. I should have gone back and done /fixmbr with a windows cd but it's too late for that now. What should I do so as to not screw up my install? Note GRUB is already on there..
<anthony> Alley^Away: you can boot into recovery mode and reset it.
<Hyuukai> uhhh all i got was jmod and somthing else
<TuniX12> Hyuukai: you should place that mod onto ET directory
<BCM43> !grub | Vixus
<ubottu> Vixus: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<snap|l3thal> Alley^Away, or you can boot into single user mode and reset it there too
<Miesco_> I have firefox 3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1, is that the latest?
<Geoffrey2> I ran apt-get update, apt-get upgrade....now Firefox won't open, Terminal won't open, and the menu to shut down the computer all of a sudden lost both the shutdown and restart options........
<anthony> snap|l3thal: pretty sure that's the same thing ;)
<Hyuukai> Im pretty new to ubuntu so i have no idea how to do that
<compubomb> how do you auto-start an app on gnome ?
<compubomb> so like when i login, it starts up automatically.
<Hyuukai> i followed this http://tce.helpz0r.net/instlin1.html but i installed 2.60b of ET
<anthony> compubomb: System > Preferences > Sessions > Startup Programs
<Miesco_> Whats the latest version?
<Vixus> I haven't lost grub after installing windows, I just need to modify the current grub to boot the new ubuntu studio (because all my mount points/partitions have changed)
<guardia> anyone know why my hardy heron install stops and freezes my system at 50% partitioning?
<RCP> Where is the network config file???
<Hyuukai> and when i use the command et +set fs_game tcetest it just runs ET
<ASULutzy> Vixus: Once you install Ubuntu Studio won't it resetup grub for you?
<snap|l3thal> anthony,  but she/he may not know that. does it say recovery or single user ? i forget
<anthony> RCP: /etc/network/interfaces?
<RCP> thanks
<Miesco_> Hyuukai: You going to get UT3 when it comes out?
<TuniX12> Hyuukai: like in Windows, mods should be placed into ET directory
<Alley^Away> thx anthony
<Vixus> ASULutzy: Well it's telling me it failed to install.
<Hyuukai> UT3 is out? :S
<Miesco_> no
<Miesco_> Not for linux yet
<anthony> snap|l3thal: No idea what the current term is - haven't bothered to look lately.
<Alley^Away> got the faq page on recovery mode, reading :)
<Hyuukai> on so i just copy the truecombat elite folders into the et directory?
<TuniX12> yes
<Officium> hi
<Hyuukai> Ok now on my desktop are the truecombat folders they have padlocks on them and wont let me move them?
<TuniX12> and ET should list it
<m-c> Does inkscape always print an extra, blank page when printing to a PDF ?
<TuniX12> Hyuukai: how? it's your desktop!
<Hamled> !ff3
<ubottu> Firefox 3 Final is currently mirroring to the package repositories.  Please be patient. For best results, do not install via archives downloaded from mozilla.com.
<TuniX12> Hyuukai: you cant move it?
<Hamled> :/
<Hyuukai> Yeah i know but it has padlocks on the folder when i drag it says
<Hyuukai> error while moving
<Hyuukai> permission denied
<TuniX12> Hyuukai: is it installed?
<skillet> Hyuukai, you prob created those folders with root
<Guest11622> best irc and im clients for linux?
<Hyuukai> yeah its installed
<jbroome> irssi/bitlbee
<anthony> !best | Guest11622
<carib909> Please help with ubuntu sound question
<Hyuukai> i only ever created folders on this user i never setup a root user unless this is the root user
<TuniX12> Hyuukai: where?
<ubottu> Guest11622: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<airstrike> on the terminal, can i run a command with a regex string in it? like 'unrar e fileDD.rar' where DD would match any two digits?
<Hyuukai> i am very new to ubuntu so bare with me
<ASULutzy> Guest11622: With that said, pidgin rocks :P
<Guest11622> ok,whats the main preference for an irc client and im?
<Hyuukai> to install truecombat elite i followed this http://tce.helpz0r.net/instlin1.html
<TuniX12> carib909: your problem?
<carib909> All of a sudden I get no sound when playing music. I have sound when Ubuntu boots up
<jbroome> irssi/bitlbee
<airstrike> !noroot
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<ASULutzy> airstrike: Yes you can, use file??.rar maybe? or would it be file**.rar
<airstrike> awesome, thanks ASULutzy
<Hyuukai> so yeah someone help if they can :(
<erUSUL> airstrike: file[1-9][1-9].rar ??
<ASULutzy> airstrike: lol it's one of the two :P
<Miesco_> Im now using us.archive.ubuntu.com and firefox isn't in it
<ASULutzy> erUSUL: that works too huh
<jpds> !ff3 | Miesco_
<ubottu> Miesco_: Firefox 3 Final is currently mirroring to the package repositories.  Please be patient. For best results, do not install via archives downloaded from mozilla.com.
<jpds> Miesco_: it is there.
<TuniX12> Hyuukai: i'm waiting for your answer
<paranoid_> I'm having a problem, I've got ndiswrapper installed, the driver appears to be installed, and ndiswrapper recognizes that the appropraite hardware is there... but I don't see anything in iw/ifconfig I've read as much as I can find on the issue, but nothing goes into diagnosing such an issue
<Hyuukai> i did answer
<airstrike> thanks, it worked
<Miesco_> jpds: What version does it say?
<Hyuukai> i said im new to ubuntu and i follwed that link i just gavve u to install true combat
<TuniX12> Hyuukai: ok wait
<carib909> Tunix12 do you have any idea what I should do?
<jpds> Miesco_: "Firefox 3 Final"
<TuniX12> carib909: double click the sound icone on top right
<Hyuukai> ok thankyou tunix~!
<LucaToni> :D Ciao A Tutti :D
<gi>  a.***FORZAa.aITALIA***aa.
<gi>  a.***FORZAa.aITALIA***aa.
<Miesco_> jpds: My apt is messed up, its not working
<gi>  a.***FORZAa.aITALIA***aa.
<gi>  a.***FORZAa.aITALIA***aa.
<gi>  a.***FORZAa.aITALIA***aa.
<FloodBot1> gi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gun_Smoke> buh bye
<killux> hey, is it possible to install the 2.6.25 kernel on ubuntu hardy?
<jbroome> lol soccer
<ASULutzy> If you're going to spam something it should at least be for something like... Discount watches... Or cheap meds
<LucaToni>  a.***FORZAa.aITALIA***aa.
<LucaToni>  a.***FORZAa.aITALIA***aa.
<LucaToni>  a.***FORZAa.aITALIA***aa.
<FloodBot1> LucaToni: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TuniX12> carib909: and than goto file >choose device
<Gun_Smoke> buh bye
<ASULutzy> I kinda want to paste it now :(
<Miesco_> How come my apt isn't getting the updates in the repository
<TuniX12> carib909: and choose alsa mixer
<carib909> I did CD vol is up Master is up line in is up
<Hyuukai> let me know when u have looked through it tunix12
<TuniX12> Hyuukai: i'm reading
<Hyuukai> ok
<Miesco_> Should I reinstall ubuntu?
<killux> !2.6.25
<ubottu> Factoid 2.6.25 not found
<gi>  a.***FORZAa.aITALIA***aa.
<gi>  a.***FORZAa.aITALIA***aa.
<gi>  a.***FORZAa.aITALIA***aa.
<gi>  a.***FORZAa.aITALIA***aa.
<FloodBot1> gi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Miesco_> jpds: How come im not getting proper updatess?
<TuniX12> can someone kick this italian?
<jpds> TuniX12: I did
<jpds> Miesco_: I personally got it fine
<carib909> PC speaker is up, CD UP PCM up
<TuniX12> Hyuukai: did you followed the instructions??
<Hyuukai> yeah
<Alley^Away> whats the command to list users in cli?
<killux> is there any linux 2.6.25 kernel package for ubuntu?
<Hyuukai> To install true combat,
<ASULutzy> Alley^Away: w
<Gun_Smoke> why not just dump gi and the other one?
<qwertzman82> can someone help me please? whenever i try to connect to any of my usb-devices i get something like "device not accepting address..." (some devices i can mount when i rmmod ehci-hcd)
<McChic> Hey folks
<Hyuukai> but when i doet +set fs_game tcetest it just runs et
<Hyuukai> do et*
<Miesco_> jpds: What version does apt say you got?
<TuniX12> Hyuukai: and within ET can yoy find that mod??
<glitsj16> Miesco_: Did you check your settings in 'software sources' ? Perhaps you haven't activated anything besides hardy-security ..
<Hyuukai> nah it just says jmod
<jpds> Miesco_: 3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1
<McChic> Anybody want to walk a newbie through transfering data from my tower to my laptop over a router?
<Miesco_> glitsj16: I activated everything
<TuniX12> Hyuukai: there is something wrong out there
<Hyuukai> i have a different version of ET
<Hyuukai> 2.60b
<TuniX12> i suggest you to reinstall it
<ASULutzy> McChic: Just sudo apt-get install openssh
<Alley^Away> sorry, I meant 'list all users' in cli - not just the logged in ones
<TuniX12> Hyuukai: the last patch
<Hyuukai> i dunno how to uninstall things on linux im thatnew i never have done
<glitsj16> Miesco_: ok, just thinking about possible explanantions
<Miesco_> jpds: Says I have: i    3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1
<Hyuukai> yeah i got the latest patch
<McChic> asulutzy Ok, only the laptop is on the net
<McChic> Only wireless available
<jpds> Miesco_: http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/141-firefox-3-final-copied-to-hardy-updates.html I reckon that's it
<Felonious> is there a way I can make ubuntu keep the same name for my NTFS partitions?
<McChic> I have vnc workiing
<carib909> What command to use to get and install firefox 3?
<nickrud> !ff3
<ubottu> Firefox 3 Final is currently mirroring to the package repositories.  Please be patient. For best results, do not install via archives downloaded from mozilla.com.
<Felonious> everytime I reboot it switches the name around
<McChic> but can't get in via telnet, ssh, ftp, scp
<Felonious> Its breaking my Exaile playlists
<mikeyfbi> hey guys
<Hyuukai> I have never uninstalled anything through lunix12 how would i go about it
<mikeyfbi> i downloaded the new firefox 3 tar.bz2
<mikeyfbi> but don't know how to install it :(!
<Jack_Sparrow> Felonious create a descriptive mount point and add it to your fstab using uuid of the drive
<glitsj16> Felonious: sure, /etc/tstab is the place for doing that
<carib909> After I download it how do I install it?
<nickrud> Felonious give it an ntfs label
<edhelas__> someone can test #ubuntu-fr ? i can connect :(
<Felonious> how?
<ASULutzy> McChic: You want to transfer files from your tower to your laptop, there may be better ways, but installing an ssh server on the laptop would be one way.
<TuniX12> Hyuukai: in terminal cd /opt
<Felonious> Im new to linux
<TuniX12> Hyuukai: in terminal cd /opt than ls
<Miesco_> jpds: I already have it?
<jpds> Miesco_: Think so. :)
<Hyuukai> so i do cd /opt then?
<Nostahl> is anyone know why my s-video out is in black and white?
<Felonious> it didnt used to do that in gutsy...
<Miesco_> oh
<TuniX12> yes i think its installed in /opt
<nohelphere> how long before firefox 3 will be in the ubuntu repositories (the version of 3.0 released today)?
<Felonious> why did they change it?
<alecwh> When can we expect to see Firefox 3 Final in the hardy repos? FF3 was just released: http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/
<jpds> !ff3 | alecwh
<ubottu> alecwh: Firefox 3 Final is currently mirroring to the package repositories.  Please be patient. For best results, do not install via archives downloaded from mozilla.com.
<McChic> ﻿asulutzy I think I get it, then I should be able to ssh from there to here
<jedimind> alecwh: its already in the repos (sorta) the RC3 thats in the repos is the final
<McChic> But then what?
<TuniX12> stop calling bots please it's annoying
<McChic> scp?
<Miesco_> I found a bug in firefox 3
<ASULutzy> Alley^Away: Oh, sorry forgot, to list ALL users you could just do cat /etc/passwd
<carib909> ubottu how do we download and install firefox 3?
<ubottu> carib909: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lockd> McChic: scp or sshfs
<alecwh> TuniX12: I find it very helpful!
<Hyuukai> tunix12 could you help me with uninstalling it?
<Felonious> glitsj16, I do not have a /etc/tstab
<McChic> k, I'll try it, thanks
<alecwh> Miesco_: report at #firefox, and what is it?
<TuniX12> Hyuukai: cd /opt
<TuniX12> Hyuukai: ls
<glitsj16> Felonious: typo sorry, it's /etc/fstab
<mikeyfbi> hey guys, i need help installing firefox 3
<TuniX12> in terminal
<Felonious> ok
<Geoffrey2> I guess I just do an emergency reboot and pray I still have an operating system when the computer restarts
<mikeyfbi> DOWNLOAD DAY!  hahaha
<ASULutzy> McChic: Then you can just use the built in connect to server. First setup ssh server on the laptop, then click places -> connect to server -> and type in your laptop's local ip (the one the router gives it) and then simple as drag and drop
<Hyuukai> type ls?
<TuniX12> yes
<nickrud> Felonious install ntfsprogs, and use ntfslabel
<mikeyfbi> i got the tar.bz2 but i have no idea how to install it and couldn't find any instructions for firefox 3 that wasn't for the beta's
<Felonious> ok
<Hyuukai> i typed ls and it said neuiz underneath it
<Hyuukai> nexiuz*
<mikeyfbi> so far i've downloaded and extracted it...anyone know what's the next step?
<Alley^Away> ah ok thx :) actually we got the list by doing 'passwd -S -a' - turns out it wasn't the pass he forgot, but the right username *lol*
<edhelas__> someone can test #ubuntu-fr ? i can connect :(
<glitsj16> Felonious: do you know how to use a commandline editor like nano ? because you will need root permissions to change that file .. if not, pm me, i can guide you through if you want
<TuniX12> Hyuukai: ah its not installed in /opt direcroty
<balgarath> recommended way to install firefox 3
<balgarath> ?
<alecwh> mikeyfbi: wait for the repos to be updated.
<Jack_Sparrow> mikeyfbi It would be best to wait for the repos to have it
<Felonious> yes glitsj16, I do know how
<jpds> balgarath: install from hardy-updates
<nickrud> edhelas__ I can connect
<Hyuukai> Ok
<nickrud> edhelas__ if you have problems, join #ubuntu-irc for help
<edhelas__> nickrud: #ubuntu-fr You need to be identified to join that channel
<mikeyfbi> Jack_Sparrow yeah?  any idea how long that might be?
<balgarath> jpds, thanks
<edhelas__> o_0 i don't understand
<nickrud> !register | edhelas__ (of course, I am identified :)
<ubottu> edhelas__ (of course, I am identified :): Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<mikeyfbi> alecwh yeah? any idea how long that might be?
<Hyuukai> SO what do i do? :(
<glitsj16> Felonious: great, the format of fstab is <file system> <mount point> <type> <options> <dump> <pass>
<Jack_Sparrow> mikeyfbi sooner than you could install the version you have and get it working right
<alecwh> mikeyfbi: !ff3
<alecwh> !ff3
<ubottu> Firefox 3 Final is currently mirroring to the package repositories.  Please be patient. For best results, do not install via archives downloaded from mozilla.com.
<alecwh> mikeyfbi: probably a few hours?
<Vixus> right i tried installing grub from rescue but no luck.. tells me /boot/grub/stage1 failed to load.. still getting Grub Error 15 on boot.
<mikeyfbi> :) :)
<alecwh> mikeyfbi: maybe less
<alecwh> That's a completely uneducated estimate, don't rely on that mikeyfbi
<mikeyfbi> Jack_Sparrow haha touche!  thanks again jack!
<snap|l3thal> looking for some help with sound card, and already did the stuff in !sound but hasn't helped. when i go to change mixer and sound prefs i get "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=music: Could not open resource for writing. " error, my card can be identified, but im stuck there.
<mikeyfbi> alecwh np, thanks tho!  I'll wait!  :) :)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Hyuukai> tuniz?
<Hyuukai> tunix*
<RogueX> what doo i need too run win .net aplications ?
<lockd> RogueX: mono, but many are Windows only
<Jack_Sparrow> snap|l3thal /join #alsa
<snap|l3thal> kk
<guardia> dear ubuntu contributors: your software stinks. I haven't been able to install any release post-feisty. it freezes randomly. you suck.
<Vixus> anyone know how I can restore grub without having to resort to /fixmbr'ing with windows?
<Az> lol
<guardia> and since it froze halfway through partitioning, it broke my feisty.
<nickrud> guardia then use something else. Don't troll here
<Geoffrey2> I ran update and upgrade, and now absolutely nothing on my desktop will open, and I can't shut the computer down or restart it either.....
<oddlytod> Heyguys is there still an issue with Hardy accessing data from windows shares?
<RogueX> Cheers, is mono in the packadge manager ?
<Hyuukai> tunix is there any easy way to just get rid of it and et?
<lockd> RogueX: wine can too but you have to install .net
<Hyuukai> cause ive obviously messed the install up somewhere
<nickrud> rogue780 yes
<IdleOne> Jack_Sparrow, not arguing your decision but he does have the right to express his issues and we should help him with them.
<Jokka[Tux]> How do i change the key binding to switch workspace? i am using compiz
<RogueX> yer i have wine installed but not sure on how too install .net / mono
<nickrud> IdleOne if he would mention issues, rather than troll, you would have a case.
<xzased> whas'up pimps. I cant connect to any wireless networks (encryped or unencrypted). It just hangs at "28% configuring device". My card is an atheros ar2413. Im using ubuntu hardy
<lockd> RogueX: monodevelop includes everything you'd ever need
<Jack_Sparrow> IdleOne I didnt boot him, just muted him with instructions on how to best ask for our help
<IdleOne> nickrud, you are right. but remember your first steps into linux....frustrating. not everybody handles that frustration in the same manner. point is mute in any case
<TuniX12> Hyuukai:you should know what's its lauch name
<RogueX> Thanks ill give that a try
<Vixus> Can I fix the MBR without needing ms-sys??
<lockd> RogueX: mono-runtime is enough to run stuff
<Hyuukai> seriously i have used ubuntu for like 2 days
<Hyuukai> i know nothing
<IdleOne> Jack_Sparrow, :) like I said I was not arguing your decision
<nickrud> s/mute/mute IdleOne  ;p
<Jack_Sparrow> Vixus reinstall grub, use windows cd or ms-sys
<nickrud> ghgah
<IdleOne> lol
<Vixus> Jack_Sparrow: I'm trying to reinstall grub, but it won't let me..
<RogueX> cheers lockd, big help, really like the distro pwns vista
<TuniX12> Hyuukai: fok try : find et
<Hyuukai> in terminal type find et
<carib909> Tunix12 do you think you can help me get sound back?
<Vixus> Jack_Sparrow: I'm trying to fix the MBR so that I can reinstall grub..
<kumarphilly> anyone here good with cars please PM:-p
<TuniX12> carib909: double click  the sound icone on top right
<Az> why?
<carib909> I did tunix12
<TuniX12> carib909: go to file
<carib909> all appropriate selections are all the way to the Max
<Hyuukai> Its so annoying i just want to un-install treue combat and et how hard can that be :S
<TuniX12> carib909: and change device and choose alsa mixer
<RogueX> Will i need a restart lockd ?
<carib909> Where is "File"
<ajhtiredwolf> Can anyone help me setup my ftp server? Im using proFTPD but it doesnt seem to be working
<Jack_Sparrow> Vixus reinstalling grub will fix the mbr.. no need to do it seperately
<TuniX12> Hyuukai: the problem its has no standard uninstall system
<Hyuukai> Yeah thats upseting
<ak5> how do I remove all packages a meta-package moves in
<Hyuukai> i think ive installed treucombat on my desktop....
<RogueX> ajhtiredwolf: you will need to portforward port 21
<TuniX12> carib909: in sound control
<ajhtiredwolf> RogueX, i set it to use a differnet port
<carib909> thnx.. trying
<snap|l3thal> if anyone can  help with "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=music: Could not open resource for writing." would be sweet! #alsa channel is dead as death
<RogueX> Well that port will need to be portforwaded
<schmitty> i screwed with some settings and now all inactive windows (windows in the background) become slightly transparent. This is dragging down my system and i don't care for it. How can i turn it off now?
<nikitis> Ok, how the hell do I uninstall pulse-audio?  Currently it's the biggest piece of garbage I have on this box
<ak5> hello, how do I remove all packages of a meta package, thanks
<Bizzeh> hey, with grub, is there any way to set "default 1" to default to the last entry, no matter how many entrys there are?
<carib909> Alsa Mixer first choice and chosen...
<TuniX12> carib909: double click the sound icone to open sound control proram
<Vixus> Jack_Sparrow: How do I reinstall grub? grub-install won't work, since it tells me /boot/grub/stage1 was not read correctly.
<carib909> No sound
<ajhtiredwolf> RogueX, not sure how to do that with this router
<snap|l3thal> carib909, im in the same boat "sort of"
<Hyuukai> tunix i think i installed it on my desktop?
<carib909> Still no sound
<TuniX12> carib909 well maybe  a reboot can help
<mshadle> is there a way to control the order of upstart jobs, or launch 2 commands from a single upstart job?
<Az> ﻿ajhtiredwolf - sorry to jump in, but verify its working internally if you already havent
<TuniX12> Hyuukai: sure
<ajhtiredwolf> Az, how could i do that?
<Hyuukai> So how do i go about uninstalling it?
<TuniX12> Hyuukai: cd and ls
<t35t0r> mshadle, what upstart job
<carib909> I re-booted several times tono avail...
<t35t0r> job1 & ; job2 &
<Hyuukai> cd desktp?
<Az> use its internal ip instead
<Hyuukai> Hello
<Az> no point opening ports if ftp server isnt functioning properly
<Hyuukai> oops wrong box
<mshadle> so    exec Xvfb :99 -screen 0 800x600x16 & ; soffice -headless -accept="socket,port=8100;urp;" -display :99 &    will work?
<Hyuukai> is it cd desktop?
<Hyuukai> p
<snap|l3thal> cd Desktop
<ajhtiredwolf> Az, so just use a normal ftp program to connect to my local ip and port i told it to use?
<mshadle> Jun 17 19:03:38 isndev03 init: openoffice respawning too fast, stopped
<mshadle> doesnt work.
<Az> yep
<mshadle> basically i need headless openoffice online at all times
<TuniX12> Hyuukai:  cd /home/your_name/Desktop
<Hyuukai> ok ive done that and tcetest and truecombat have come up?
<TuniX12> now ls
<ak5> hello, how do I remove all packages of a meta package in debian/ubuntu?
<Az> ps. ubutun/ windows can handle ftp connections without the need for additional software
<TuniX12> and du -sh *
<_Net> Anyone have a good guide to using SystemRescueCD Im trying to restore my files from a harddrive
<ajhtiredwolf> Az, it seems to be working internally
<Hyuukai> ls brings up things in blue writing tcetest and truecombat are some of them
<TuniX12> blue? so its not installed in desktop
<snap|l3thal> still looking for any one that has extensive knowledge in soundcards/drivers. please msg me
<ak5> !ask > snap|l3thal
<TuniX12> Jack_Sparrow:  can you help with find command??
<ak5> meh
<Az> :) then just set up the port forward... route port x to your internal ip
<Hyuukai> when i do ls it comes up in blue writing as does my album folders
<MrPocknix_> is there any way to make what I type in a terminal different from the text that outputs from it?
<icqnumber> !pm | snap|l3thal
<ubottu> snap|l3thal: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<ajhtiredwolf> Az, somethings werid though. It isnt showing the folders i put in the FTP-shared folder
<Jack_Sparrow> TuniX12 What is the question?
<Bizzeh> is anyone any good with grub boot commands?
<Az> just make sure that the ftp server retains its internal ip... so set static or dhcp reservation
<Az> internally?
<[YNX]> Hello All
<the_empty> What's the fix for dpkg not wanting to install dpkg on a fresh box?
<icqnumber> !ask | Bizzeh
<ubottu> Bizzeh: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Hyuukai> so now what? :S
<TuniX12> Jack_Sparrow:  the find command
<Hyuukai> ive done ls
<ajhtiredwolf> Az,  when i connect to the ftp internally it just shows a blank directory with nothing in it. THere should be Upload and DOwnload folder
<TuniX12> Jack_Sparrow:  we search for installed game
<IdleOne> the_empty, how is dpkg supposed to install itself exactly?
<Jack_Sparrow> TuniX12 To search recursively through a directory for a file that contains a certain string? "find mydir/ -iname *thestring*            for one example
<snap|l3thal> looking for some help with sound card, and already did the stuff in !sound but hasn't helped. when i go to change mixer and sound prefs i get "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=music: Could not open resource for writing. " error, my card can be identified, but im stuck there.
<Jack_Sparrow> !locate
<ubottu> locate is a command-line file search utility. To make sure its cache is up to date run: sudo updatedb
<the_empty> IdleOne, it isn't. It is, however, supposed to upgrade itself, which it refuses to do
<Bizzeh> icqnumber: i asked a question earlier, and nobody answered, so i was trying to see if anyone knew of the subject at all, so i had a clue if i could direct it to someone in particular
<Az> ok try connecting to those directories rather than the root
<Az> what client you using?
<ajhtiredwolf> gFTP
<ak5> Jack_Sparrow: maybe *you* can help me (you have done so before :D ) - how do I remove a meta package such as ubuntu-desktop?
<TuniX12> Jack_Sparrow:  du -sh * works too?
<IdleOne> the_empty, what is the error your getting?
<Vixus> Can someone please tell me how to reinstall Grub using one of the Ubuntu alternate install CDs?
<the_empty> "dpkg: regarding dpkg_1.14.5ubuntu16_i386.deb containing dpkg: \ package uses Breaks; not supported in this dpkg" to be precise
<Dasmoover> Hello, when I boot into ubuntu under xscript session nothing loads, no desktop environment. i recently installed pypanel and i xkilled it, nothing will load anymore unless i boot into failsafe gnome. can anyone help me?
<[YNX]> could anybody help me to configure my wireless card ?
<the_empty> it's apt-get upgrade on a fresh ubuntu install
<Az> hmm, havent used it, can you try a different client?
<ajhtiredwolf> Az, sure which one?
<Jack_Sparrow> ak5 I am kinda busy.. you have kde and want to get rid of everything gnome?
<ak5> Jack_Sparrow: xfce
<Az> what do you have available?
<pen> how do I reset gnome-panel configuration to default?
<ak5> Jack_Sparrow: and want to get rid of gnome :D
<Jack_Sparrow> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<ajhtiredwolf> Az, i can just install one from the add remove, whats a good one?
<Jack_Sparrow> ak5 That should do it
<Bizzeh> is it possible with grub to set the "default" command in menu.lst to -1 or "last" or something like that, so no matter how many entrys there are within the menu.lst the last one is always selected
<ak5> Jack_Sparrow: thx a bunch
<ak5> !
<pen> !panel
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ubottu> Factoid panel not found
<icqnumber>  Bizzeh, what was your question
<IdleOne> Jack_Sparrow, is there also a puregnome factoid?
<Az> 2 secs
<pen> !gnome-panel
<ubottu> Factoid gnome-panel not found
<pen> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<Dasmoover> ﻿Hello, when I boot into ubuntu under xscript session nothing loads, no desktop environment. i recently installed pypanel and i xkilled it, nothing will load anymore unless i boot into failsafe gnome. can anyone help me?
<Az> you using ubuntu?
<ajhtiredwolf> Az, yeah
<Bizzeh> icqnumber: i just typed it again just before you said that
<pen> how do I reset gnome-panel configuration to default?
<[YNX]> my card is recognised but iwlist scan returns "no results", does anyone know what the cause could be?
<Az> places -> connect to server -> ftp with login
<Dasmoover> anyone help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> !resetpanel
<Az> easiest and quickest way first
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Alley^Away> hmm a practical tip maybe... on the "Using the terminal" page, might be good to add 'how to change back to desktop' :>
<Hyuukai> tunix what do i do from ls?
<Alley^Away> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal?action=show like on this page maybe
<mshadle> grr
<Smokalotapotamus> Quick question, is there a way to make synaptic package manager install applications and info somewhere other than the partition my OS is on?
<pen> Jack_Sparrow: nice
<ajhtiredwolf> Az, ok im there
<pen> Jack_Sparrow: thx
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Az> if its not showing up the available directories, you probably need to do a little more config on the ftp server
<ajhtiredwolf> Az, just type /upload for folder?
<jokoon> hello, "browse device" in right of the bluetooth tray icon is greyed, whats happening ?
<Jancsyka> hungary?
<TuniX12> Hyuukai: it lists files in directory
<icqnumber>  Bizzeh, ok, my bad, do you want to have windows as default or what for?
<Az> yeh give it a go
<and> polish?
<Hyuukai> yeah then what?
<Jancsyka> hungary?
<and> hi all
<httpdss> im trying to get a bluetooth network with an ubuntu laptop and a windows desktop. my idea is not Internet Sharing just want to use Synergy ... any site that can help me out with a solution?
<rampageoberon> !po | and
<ubottu> Factoid po not found
<ajhtiredwolf> Az, oh that doesnt let me put in a login and pass
<ajhtiredwolf> Az, i have login name and pass setup on my server
<and> i have a question - in witch program can i in Pascal Programming??
<Bizzeh> icqnumber: i need to keep vista as my default boot os (for my gf) and only boot into ubuntu if i tell it to do
<ActionParsnip> Hi all, I'ive just downloaded a theme for compiz but it wont apply, do I need to restart X to apply it?
<Az> did you do ftp with login?
<TuniX12> Hyuukai: to find if that fu*ed game is there
<ajhtiredwolf> Az, yep i sure did
<Jack_Sparrow> Bizzeh move windows to the top entry or set the default number using line #11 I think
<Jokka[Tux]> Im trying to set up the cube, but i am inside it. is it posible to get outside the cupe to rotate it?
<Hyuukai> yeah it lists it as blue but then what do i do....?
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<Guest19875> im in ubuntu:)
<nikitis> For removing pulse-audio is it ok to remove the ubuntu-desktop as well?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jokka[Tux] ctrl-alt   left mouse and move mouse
<Smokalotapotamus> is there a way to make synaptic package manager install applications and info somewhere other than the partition my OS is on?
<Guest19875> looks really nice!
<guardia> jack: gparted can't read ntfs?
<IdleOne> nikitis, yes it is safe to remove
<Jokka[Tux]> Jack_Sparrow,  yeah, but im inside the cube.. i want to be outside
<Az> so server: your local ip... port: x... folder..blank... username: *specified
<Az> once you put in those details, it will prompt you for a password
<IdleOne> nikitis, keep in mind that you should probably re-install ubuntu-desktop as other packages may depend on it later
<Jack_Sparrow> guardia gparted can ..
<ASULutzy> Jokka[Tux]: Inside the cube is just one of the options inside of compiz configuration
<ASULutzy> Jokka[Tux]: Just run ccsm and change it to not be inside of the cube?
<Alley^Away> hrm this ubuntu is installed on an old laptop with no netcard, but we got a pcmcia card... how to install a netcard in ubuntu?
<Az> once in and viewing in nautilus, you can append /upload or whatever to the url
<Jokka[Tux]> ASULutzy, i want to be outside the cube
<ajhtiredwolf> Az, it has ftp with login, but doesnt have a place to put in the password
<selocol> firefox 3 is now released but is it in the repos?
<guardia> odd, it's not picking up my ntfs partition
<IdleOne> selocol, not yet
<guardia> just my ext3 / extended / swap
<ASULutzy> Jokka[Tux]: Right.... So run ccsm and change it to be outside the cube instead of inside ?
<selocol> IdleOne: ok thanks
<Az> yep it will ask you upon connection... which is next
<guardia> lohh
<Jokka[Tux]> ccsm?
<edwardxp> im having a problem playing playlist.pls files within the terminals' Xmms2 player
<guardia> you need to pick from the drop-down, my bad
<guardia> it was only showing one hdd
<mshadle> i need to launch Xvfb first, then soffice, and upstart seems to be the best way
<phaidros> hi, how to get an GeForce 8600M GT running properly with hardy? only when using nvidia own drivers?
<ASULutzy> just click applications, then accessories, then terminal, and type ccsm
<Jack_Sparrow> guardia Take a deep breath.... :)
<ASULutzy> Jokka[Tux]: Then go to desktop cube, or cube rotation, I forget which, and set it to be outside cube
<edwardxp> http://scfire-dll-aa01.stream.aol.com:80/stream/1074
<ajhtiredwolf> Az,  said couldnt dispaly location upload
<phaidros> other way: is it necesarry to get nvidia latest from nvidia page or is there deb packaged way here?
<ASULutzy> Jokka[Tux]: I found it. It's inside "Desktop Cube" in ccsm. Just uncheck "Inside Cube"
<edwardxp> ERROR: Unable to add http://scfire-dll-aa01.stream.aol.com:80/stream/1074 at postion 0: invalid playlist name
<edwardxp> i don't know what i did wrong with this?
<snap|l3thal> looking for some help with sound card, and already did the stuff in !sound but hasn't helped. when i go to change mixer and sound prefs i get "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=music: Could not open resource for writing. " error, my card can be identified, but im stuck there.
<Jokka[Tux]> ASULutzy, thx
<Hyuukai> I give uo
<Az> ok, dont forget case sensitive.... but anyways if that didnt work ie ftp://user@server.co.uk/upload.... then youll need to take a look at the ftp server
<Hyuukai> up*
<Reformer81> Figures... just when I was starting to brag about my uptime, I run the Update Manager and now it says I need to restart.  I know I don't HAVE to, but I hate seeing that stupid icon reminding me to all the time :)
<Jack_Sparrow> snap|l3thal did you go to alsa and run that script and post a link to your system info
<RogueX> how can i find my localip the one that my wireless router has gave me ?
<Az> ifconfig
<Oswy> Hey, I'm trying to install FF3...what do I do with the .tar.bz2 I downloaded?
<Az> roguex - will probably be eth1
<Vixus> I'm trying to run grub from commandline but it's telling me error opening bterm??
<ASULutzy> RogueX: ifconfig
<snap|l3thal> Jack_Sparrow, what script was that?
<Reformer81> Oswy: Why are you trying to install it from source?  You know you can install it with Synaptic or apt, right?
<guardia> oswy: probably open it w/ package manager
<pen> I found a bug in gnome-panel
<Jack_Sparrow> Oswy You dump it and wait for the release to mirror into our repos.
<RogueX> its showing 127.0.0.1 but i know its not as it should be 12.168.1.** ?
<ajhtiredwolf> Az, any idea what options i would need to change so i can view folders and upload/ download to them?
<Oswy> My repositories aren't working also, so that's annoying too; I'd like to get FF3 up and running though.
<Jack_Sparrow> snap|l3thal alsa topic has the info.. which is why I sent you there
<RogueX> 192.168.1.**
<Az> what ftp server?
<Reformer81> Oswy: Are you running Hardy?
<Oswy> Dapper I think.
<Reformer81> Oswy: Oh wow....
<Oswy> Heh yeah.
<ajhtiredwolf> Az, proftpd
<RogueX> Oswy ubuntu updates to ff3 automaticly
<Reformer81> Oswy: Are you against updating?
<Oswy> It's hobbling.
<Oswy> No, I've been lazy and I dunno.
<polygon89> hes running hardy, its not in the dapper repos
<Az> 2 secs
<snap|l3thal> Jack_Sparrow, i did join that channel, no luck on help. i didn't see a mention of a script
<polygon89>  not*
<ajhtiredwolf> Az, k thanks
<Oswy> I was planning to update it over the summer.
<phaidros> hi, how to get an GeForce 8600M GT running properly with hardy? only when using nvidia own drivers?
<Reformer81> Oswy: Well, support for Dapper ends next year anyway, so you may want to just install Hardy instead (it comes with FF3 preinstalled)
<Jack_Sparrow> Oswy You will have a working FF# faster by waiting for our repos than trying to install and fix the version you downloaded
<d1os_mio> firefox 3 is out
<Oswy> I mean, my universe and multiverse aren't working for some reason.
<Oswy> I tried sudo apt-get install firefox and it wouldn't work for some reason.
<Reformer81> Oswy: Hmm.. you are using the Dapper repos, right?  You didn't change any of  your software sources?
<Oswy> Not that I know of, no.
<ikonia> Oswy: firefox should be installed already
<fserve> http://www.spreadfirefox.com/en-US/worldrecord/certificate_form
<Reformer81> ikonia: He wants to install FF3 on Dapper.
<snap|l3thal> Jack_Sparrow, oh i see it now
<Hyuukai> Ok its installed on my desktop how to uninstall?
<nikitis> How do I make it so when I do a "sudo apt-get install vlc" it doesn't try and install the gay vlc-plugin-pulse?
<ikonia> Reformer81: it's not in the repo is it ?
<Reformer81> Oswy: To be honest, I'm not even positive that FF3 will run in Dapper.
<Oswy> Argh.
<Reformer81> ikonia: Not the Dapper repos, no.  It has FF2
<Oswy> More reason to update, then.
<Oswy> Err, I'm actually on Edgy, sry.
<Reformer81> Oswy: It doesn't take long to do a clean install of Hardy.  Do you have a separate /home/ partition?
<hellfire> dobranoc
<Oswy> My hard drive's pretty messed up.
<Jack_Sparrow> snap|l3thal   Fixing sound.. download this: http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa/raw-file/tip/alsa-info.sh  #and run the script as Normal User... with this command: bash ./alsa-info.sh  ... then go to http://en.pastebin.ca/906336 and answer those questions ..  then  /join #Alsa and provide them with your question and a link to the uploaded file.
<Bizzeh> to be honest, im not sure ff3 will run... at all... since i have been testing it today, and the memory leaks are still there, the bad rendering is still there and the theft of the IE visuals is still there
<Oswy> I have to totally reform it sometime.
<Vixus> What the? Why is it telling me the partition on which ubuntu is installed is W95 FAT32?!
<Oswy> Whatever, I'll install Hardy first and then try again.
<polygon89> ubuntu cant run on fat32...
<ikonia> Vixus: where is it telling you that ?
<Vixus> ikonia: fdisk -l
<ikonia> Oswy: hardy already has firefox 3 beta in it
<Reformer81> Oswy: If your hard drive is a mess and you're running such an old version of Ubuntu, I think it would be a good idea to spend a couple of hours cleaning your hard drive, creating backups, and then just cleanly installing Hardy.  It's a HUGE improvement over Edgy.
<ikonia> Vixus: thats not the file system, thats the partition type
<Oswy> Err is there a quick way for me to move all my system files onto a different hard drive?
<Alley^Away> hrmmm... no netcard is shown in Networking...
<guardia> vixus: are you in dos?
<Oswy> Yeah, I'll do that in a couple of weeks once I finish my finals.
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<ikonia> Oswy: mount and copy
<Reformer81> Oswy: Of course there is... just copy those files there :)
<Oswy> k
<Oswy> Heh.
<nikitis> anyone?
<Vixus> guardia: Nope... ubuntu rescue mode bash
<Oswy> Fair enough.
<Oswy> I'll work on that, then, thanks.
<FloodBot1> Oswy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bizzeh> also, why is firefox distributed with ubuntu when its not real free software?
<m-c> Does inkscape always print an extra blank page when printing to a PDF ?
<Vixus> ikonia: Is it because I tried grub-install? And what's the difference between partition type and filesystem?
<Oswy> Right, sorry, habit.
<ikonia> Bizzeh: how is it not free *yawn*
<Reformer81> Oswy: I would recommend,  however, only copying your files from /home.  All the other system files are going to be too outdated to be useful on a new Hardy install anyway.
<polygon89> bizzeh, its real free software. the logo isnt. if you dont like that install iceweasel
<Jack_Sparrow> Bizzeh Feel free to discuss it in #Ubuntu-offtopic
<nikitis> How can I get VLC without pulseaudio?
<Oswy> /home has the Desktop and everything as well, right?
<Reformer81> Bizzeh: Firefox is open source, afaik.
<ikonia> Vixus: a partition type is for "detection" and identification purposes, nothing more really
<polygon89> Reformer81, hes talking about the artwork, which isnt gpl
<ikonia> Vixus: just use fdisk on it and change the partition type to "82"
<Bizzeh> firefox is open source, it is not entirely free. Several elements are restricted by the EULA, including the trademarked Firefox name, artwork, and the proprietary Talkback crash reporter
<Reformer81> Oswy: Yes.  It contains the personal files for ALL the users on your system.
<m-c> Bizzeh: Firefox's GPL software license makes it free software
<Vixus> ikonia: Well, ok..
<polygon89> Bizzeh, the crash reporter inst in linux.
<ikonia> Bizzeh: ubuntu does not push "free" software, it includeds what it wants
<Oswy> I'll just do that, thne, thx.
<Bizzeh> m-c: but firefox has non-free non-gpl linked right into it
<Hyuukai> tunix u still here?
<m-c> Bizzeh: Oh well
<ikonia> Bizzeh: not everything in ubuntu is free
<Reformer81> Oswy: We're here if you need anything.  And trust me, you're going to LOVE Hardy if you're used to Edgy :)
<ajhtiredwolf> Az, hey also, im in my rotuer, there is a place for port forwarding and triggering. under server ip address, should i put the internet or real ip address? and how far should i go on starting and ending port?
<Bizzeh> ikonia: then why is mp3 not there as default? because ubuntu are trying to puss ogg/vorbis and flac
<Reformer81> !ot | Bizzeh ikonia
<ubottu> Bizzeh ikonia: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ikonia> Bizzeh: country restrictions
<Jack_Sparrow> Bizzeh Feel free to discuss it in #Ubuntu-offtopic            Please stop the non-support discussion
<DShepherd> Pici, do you think its worth stating in the topic that downloading firefox thru the repos wont add a count to the world record?
<kshah> can i boot directly into a shell like i do on a liveCD so i'm not accessing and therefore can umount my disks?
<Az> ﻿ajhtiredwolf - got my im?
<Bizzeh> Jack_Sparrow: well, im still waiting for an answer to my support question, which i feel that i could possibly waiting untill the end of time for
<ikonia> Bizzeh: whats the support question
<jm2k> Wireless working before on my ThinkPad T41p, now its not working. How do i re-enable wireless card?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bizzeh that doesnt change the offtopic conversation
<Vixus> ikonia: Didn't change.
<Vixus> ikonia: Anyway all I want to do is reinstall Grub.. it shouldn't this hard :P
<ikonia> Vixus: did you do "w" to "write" the changes, and then reboot ?
<jm2k> > Ubuntu hardy
<ikonia> Vixus: it's not hard at all
<jokoon> hello, "browse device" in right of the bluetooth tray icon is greyed, whats happening ?
<Vixus> ikonia: I can't reboot right now..
<ikonia> Vixus: and thats why it's not changed, that disk is in use so can't change the partition type
<Vixus> ikonia: Ok, but I'd like to get grub installed before I reboot : )
<ikonia> Vixus: ok, so what's the problem re-installing  ?
<ikonia> Bizzeh: what is your support question, I can't see it ?
<Vixus> ikonia: Attempting grub-install /dev/hda1 (windows partition) OR /dev/hdb1 (llinux partition) just results in: /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly..
<Bizzeh> is it possible with grub to set the "default" command in menu.lst to -1 or "last" or something like that, so no matter how many entrys there are within the menu.lst the last one is always selected
<ikonia> Vixus: you don't install to a partition
<ikonia> Vixus: /dev/hda should not be the correct name of a disk in ubuntu 7.10 and later
<McChic> I'm starting to lose hope
<Vixus> ikonia: I'm using ubuntu studio 8.04..
<ikonia> Vixus: you install grub to the master boot record of a disk, and all disks should now be reference via scsi names (/dev/sda for example)
<ikonia> Vixus: thats later than 7.10 then
<Hyuukai> Anyone installed ET and anyone installed True COmbat ELite?
<McChic> Been beating my head against this same wall w/ no progress for two days now
<ikonia> Bizzeh: I don't believe that functionality exists
<Jack_Sparrow> Bizzeh and you were told a way to get it to work.. ..  I dont think you can select the last entry in the way you want to select it
<Vixus> ikonia: Well, fdisk is giving me /dev/hdX
<ikonia> Vixus: fdisk is nothing to do with grub
<Vixus> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Vixus fdisk is giving you good info
<jm2k> Wireless working before on my ThinkPad T41p, now its not working. How do i re-enable wireless card on Hardy?
<K^Holtz> FF 3 final is out today, they are trying to set some record for most downloads in a day, if i wanted to download it from the FF server, would it just install over my RC release i have now?
<Hyuukai> Anyone ever installed ET ?
<Bizzeh> well, if i set it to say... 4 which would be vista.. and then ubuntu adds 2 new kernel entrys into it, does ubuntu automaticaly set it to 6 for me?
<ikonia> K^Holtz: I strongly suggest you don't do that
<Jack_Sparrow> K^Holtz NOt the best choice
<Vixus> ikonia: I was following the majority of reinstall grub guides out there.. What should I be doing instead?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bizzeh no
<K^Holtz> alright then :), guess ill just wait for synaptic?
<polygon89> Bizzeh, maybe you can make it so the automagic kernel list is below the static list
<K^Holtz> why is that such a bad idea guys
<polygon89> Bizzeh, im not sure if that would work
<ikonia> Vixus: ubuntu uses a later version of libata so all disks are referenced via scsi names
<Vixus> ikonia: So grub-install /dev/sda1?
<Bizzeh> so, default saved and set savedefault in the vista entry, but not in the ubuntu entrys, and boot the vista entry once...
<ikonia> K^Holtz: because your using software outside the package manager, firefox is linked into a lot of the ubuntu desktop, so mesing with it is not wise
<ikonia> Vixus: no, I said you don't install grub to a partition
<ikonia> Vixus: you install it to the master boot record
<Bizzeh> then that saves the vista entry, but when i boot ubuntu, it doesnt update it from the vista entry to the ubuntu entry
<Vixus> ikonia: How do I do that?
<ikonia> Vixus: grub-install /dev/sda
<polygon89> Bizzeh, what do you mean  it doesnt update?
<polygon89> Bizzeh,  im pretty sure the thing you see in grub is the order it appears in the menu,lst
<Nathan406> Hello every1!!!
<Vixus> ikonia: /dev/sda not found or not a block device
<ikonia> Vixus: thats interesting, so if you do it against the older /dev/hda naming how does that work
<Bizzeh> polygon89: you dont seem to understand what im trying to do
<Bizzeh> but i think i worked it out
<K^Holtz> ikonia: gotcha, thanks for the warning. Just wish ubuntu had quicker releases. And i understand that its a main feature of ubuntu not to let programs autoupdate, but that doesnt mean i have to like it, i find it a lil annoying
<ikonia> K^Holtz: firefox is out today ??? how do you expect ubuntu to respond any quicker ?
<ikonia> K^Holtz: your reasoning is flawed
<Nathan406> HELP!!! can get my speakers working on my laptop
<neonlightning> does ubuntu have dist-upgrade?
<ikonia> neonlightning: yes
<eboyjr> apt-get dist-upgrade
<Nathan406> ﻿HELP!!! can get my speakers working on my laptop
<slackd00d> aptitude dist-upgrade
<ikonia> Nathan406: thats not how you ask a question
<K^Holtz> ikonia: what do u mean? i can get it from synaptic? ok, im not trying to start an argument, i thought it was a valid idea, why would you say its flawed? i understand the security issues that are associated, but what other reasoning is there?
<Nathan406> its a Sorry!
<Vixus> ikonia: It has installed.. now I can't shutdown -r because it's telling me connection refused..
<casdf> hi, where do i drop the new firefox
<neonlightning> k because i've just tried sidux and am not pleased by any means and not sure where my fedura 9 cd is and the only other ones i have are for my audio creation aside from an old version of ubuntu
<ikonia> K^Holtz: firefox was released today - to the world, no-one earlier, how do you expect ubuntu build, package, test and intergrate into the package manager on the day of world wide release ?
<polygon89> K^Holtz, ltz, as in the firefox 3 final release just came out earlier today. So saying that ubuntu is slow to get it out thse it just came out a few hours ago!ere is flawed cau
<ikonia> casdf: you don't
<casdf> ikonia: answer = wait for the ubuntu release eh
<ikonia> casdf: correct
<polygon89> K^Holtz, is slow to get it out there is flawed cause it came out a few hours ago
<casdf> ikonia: gotcha.
<K^Holtz> polygon89: im not referring to this specific instance, but other times they are slow also, pidgin for instance
<neonlightning> ikonia, could run the binaries just not a good idea with a package managed distro right?
<slackd00d> hardy has 3.0 already
<Nathan406> Can someone ﻿please help me make my speakers work on my laptop? Its a Compaq Presario 2720us
<casdf> beta5, but yeah
<ikonia> slackd00d: no, it has a beta
<slackd00d> in backports 3.0 final is already there
<K^Holtz> ikonia: when you said my reasoning is flawed, were you referring to my idea of not allowing programs to auto update? could you just explain to me why its flawed? like i said, no arguments, just curiosity
<ikonia> slackd00d: I don't see "final" in backports
<Felonious> hey someone told me to install ntfsprogs...
<slackd00d> look at the version number
<polygon89> K^Holtz, cause  they want to make sure the programs are stable before they release them to the entire ubuntu userbase. What happens if there is a bug in a new release of pidgin that makes it so pidgin doesnt work? then the entirety of ubuntu cant use it and its a big PR fiasco
<Vixus> ikonia: Unfortunately I can't sudo.
<Felonious> how do I run it?
<slackd00d> of the package
<Nathan406> ﻿Can someone ﻿please help me make my speakers work on my laptop? Its a Compaq Presario 2720us.
<ikonia> K^Holtz: no, your idea about ubuntus "slow" to update packages is flawed
<chamuscas> can somebody help me with envy for ubuntu 8.04, i went to the site but i can't find the link to download it or understand the instructions propertly
<ikonia> Vixus: is it complaining about localhost ?
<ikonia> slackd00d: thats not firefox 3 final
<K^Holtz> polygon89: wouldnt that be a PR fiasco for the Pidgin developers rather than the Ubuntu community?
<K^Holtz> ikonia: ok
<PixelSmack> hey all, does anyone know what package the man page for math.h is in?
<tpw_rules_ds> hi
<polygon89> K^Holtz, nope. In breezy i think, they released a update to the nividia driver that had some critical bug in it that made it so if you installed it, x would fail to start. So everyone that got the update was without the gui. this spawned a lot of negative attention towards UBUNTU, not nvidia
<chamuscas> envy problems guys and galls, for ubuntu 8.04
<ikonia> !envy | chamuscas
<ubottu> chamuscas: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<tpw_rules_ds> test
<ikonia> chamuscas: pay attention to "unsupported" and varying results
<slackd00d> ikonia: 3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 isnt final?
<chamuscas> ikonia, tank you
<chamuscas> ubottu, also tank you
<ubottu> Factoid also tank you not found
<ikonia> slackd00d: no
<tpw_rules_ds> test
<slackd00d> ikonia: oh, then what is it
<K^Holtz> polygon89: oh ok. Well i think its a shame that that is how the issue was viewed. If it broke a main component of windows or mac, i know that negative attention would have been focused on nvidia
<ikonia> slackd00d: ubuntu 3 code base
<slackd00d> oh, thanks
<ikonia> slackd00d: I currently have firefox-3.0 package installed which is 3.0~rc1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 which is RC1
<polygon89> K^Holtz, it was just the fact that it was obvious little or no testing had been done with that update. if they had tested it before they released it then they would of found 'hey! it makes x crash, lets not release it yet'
<slackd00d> ikonia: i have 3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 that just updated so i thought it was final
<ikonia> slackd00d: I can't comment on that package, I'd be quite surprised if it wasn't just a snap shot rather than todays release
<MrPocknix_> is it normal to get updates like every other hour after the upgrade to 8.04?
<Bizzeh> <slackd00d> ikonia: i have 3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 that just updated so i thought it was final <<< unfortunate naming convention
<ikonia> MrPocknix_: there are a few updates
<ikonia> Bizzeh: yes, not the clearest names
<Hyuukai> Has anyone installed ET?
<ikonia> Hyuukai: ET ?
<Shubbar> i cannot connect to my wireless network, wicd stop and restarting didn't fix that
<Felonious> UUID=34249E5C249E2142 /media/windows ntfs users,auto 0 0
<Hyuukai> Wolfenstien enemy territory
<Felonious> why does this error out if I try to load that drive?
<Bizzeh> ikonia: i was refairing to the "nob in only" joke...
<Felonious> FUSE Error
<ikonia> Bizzeh: oh, I missed that
<ikonia> Felonious: your not using fuse, your using NTFS
<ikonia> Felonious: ntfs-3g is the fuse driver
<Vixus> ikonia: Yeah, can't resolve hostname ubuntu..
<TMM> zijn er nog mensen uit nederland online?
<Felonious> Well im telling you it gives me an error
<Hyuukai> i need help uninstalling true combat elite
<MrPocknix_> i just updated like 16
<ikonia> Vixus: you need to put an entry in /etc/hosts to map your machine name to a local host address (say 127.0.0.2)
<MrPocknix_> few hours liater i've got 10 more
<Felonious> Unprivileged user can not mount NTFS block devices using the external FUSE library
<Vixus> ikonia: Right
<Felonious> It says either mount the volume as root, or rebuild NTFS-3g with integrated FUSE support and make it setuid root
<Shubbar> i ll try canceling WPA
<Vixus> ikonia: Only problem being I need to learn how to operate vi : D
<chamuscas> guyalls i don't have envy install and i can't put it to work
<ikonia> Felonious: change the line in the fstab to ntfs-3g
<ikonia> Felonious: then we can more it on
<ikonia> Vixus: use nano
<Felonious> ok
<Vixus> ikonia: bterm doesn't work unfortunately
<ikonia> Vixus: bterm ?
<Felonious> ok ill try that ikonia
<Felonious> brb reboot
<Vixus> ikonia: Tells me: failed to initialize bterm
<ikonia> Vixus: TERM=vt100
<LiraNuna> anyone knows what "apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName" means?
<ikonia> Vixus: export TERM
<LiraNuna> I got ServerName set up
<ikonia> Vixus: then try nano
<Patric1> All my taskbars/menus have dissappeared following an update (all I get is the HD icons).  They seem to have dissappeared for all users.  What should I do ?
<ikonia> LiraNuna: it can't map an ip address to your servers hostname
<LiraNuna> ikonia, rDNS?
<ikonia> LiraNuna: or to apache's SERVERNAME directie
<ikonia> LiraNuna: no, forward dns
<LiraNuna> ikonia, how do I fix it?
<ikonia> LiraNuna: setup name resolution
<Shubbar_> i canceled WPA and now i m connected
<Vixus> ikonia: Any other TERMs I can use? That one just seems to run on the one line..
<ikonia> Vixus: run the one line ???
<Shubbar_> seems wicd have a problem with wpa
<Vixus> ikonia: Yes : (
<TimMatrix> Anyone know how to set up HouseOfMirrors game.  can't get it to work, says, required Scala. But I have installed it, but still doesn't work?  ANy ideas?
<ikonia> Vixus: are you in the rescue shell ?
<Vixus> ikonia: Yes
<ikonia> Vixus: that shouldn't be using bterm
<RogueX> can i connect too my vpn using ubuntu ?
<RogueX> if soo wat do i need
<Felonious> ikonia, same exact FUSE error
<ikonia> Vixus: you still can't launch nano ?
<LiraNuna> ikonia, thanks
<ikonia> Felonious: thats fine, have you got the ntfs-3g driver installed ? (fuse should be a dep)
<Vixus> ikonia: it runs, but all the text appears on one line that 'refreshes' when i use the right cursor key
<Felonious> well ubuntu mounts my ntfs drives fine on its own
<ikonia> Felonious: and you need to use the "-o user" option in fstab to make it user mountable without using "sudo"
<Felonious> problem is it keeps changing the mount name
<Mdarcelin> Greetings everyone I have a small question: on my kubuntu box, knetworkmanager has stopped connecting to any of the wireless networks that are open-even my own network. Is there a way to re-install knetworkmanager without being online?
<Felonious> it didnt do that in gutsy
<ikonia> Vixus: TERM=linux ; export TERM see how that goes
<Shubbar_> I am getting Printer Error "Check the DevicePath of /etc/ccpd.conf" but the path there is the same in the printer settings!
<Mdarcelin> Or is there a way to fix the problem?
<Felonious> ikonia, where do I put -o
<Hamled> !ff3
<ubottu> Firefox 3 Final is currently mirroring to the package repositories.  Please be patient. For best results, do not install via archives downloaded from mozilla.com.
<ikonia> Felonious: fstab
<Dasmoover> ﻿Hello, when I boot into ubuntu under xscript session nothing loads, no desktop environment. i recently installed pypanel and i xkilled it, nothing will load anymore unless i boot into failsafe gnome. can anyone help me?
<ikonia> Felonious: mount options
<Felonious> I know
<ikonia> -o user
<Felonious> UUID=34249E5C249E2142 /media/windows ntfs-3g users,auto 0 0
<Felonious> so before users?
<ikonia> Felonious: sorry, it's just "user" not -o user
<Shubbar_> any printer expert around?
<ikonia> it's not a mount option
<Felonious> I tried user before
<Felonious> same error as users
<Vixus> ikonia: Ok, I used vi and fixed the sudo problem, still can't shutdown though..
<ikonia> Felonious: it should be user
<Felonious> ok so
<ikonia> Vixus: what does it say now
<Felonious> UUID=34249E5C249E2142 /media/windows ntfs-3g -o user,auto 0 0
<ikonia> Felonious: looks good
<ikonia> Felonious: no
<ikonia> Felonious: not -o
<ikonia> Hestv4: just user
<Felonious> then it wont work
<FloodBot1> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Felonious> ive already tried it that way
<CatCheeto> can alias allow arguments? like alias apt * = sudo apt-get install %1 >> %1.log?
<Vixus> ikonia: Unable to send message: connection refused.
<Felonious> all I want is ubuntu to keep the same mount name everytime
<Felonious> and it doesnt
<ikonia> Felonious: is the fuse binary setuid
<ikonia> Vixus: just do "sudo reboot"
<Felonious> i have no idea ikonia
<ryan_> My fat32 partition has gone read only, I can't get it back to read-write could someone help me?
<ikonia> Felonious: well, I suspect thats the problem once you've setup fstab
<DASPRiD> hm, firefox 3 final is out, anyone know when it will make it's way into ubuntu repos?
<Vixus> ikonia: Ditto message
<ikonia> Vixus: I've no idea what you've done to your rescue shell
<Felonious> why would it mount fine when ubuntu does it automatically?
<Felonious> but not when I do it with fstab?
<ikonia> Felonious: because root does that
<Vixus> ikonia: Heh, I haven't done anything : D
<glitsj16> DASPRiD: it's in the system, dpending on your mirror you'll be getting it anytime soon
<ikonia> Vixus: its behaving very odd, bterm for example
<DASPRiD> ah, good :)
<Felonious> is there a way I can force ubuntu to keep the same name like it did in gutsy?
<tifine> hello
<ikonia> Felonious: it should read the name from the disk label
<Vixus> ikonia: Maybe the ubuntu studio distro?
<ikonia> Vixus: I don't know, sounds odd
<Felonious> well in gutsy it was always sda0 and sdb1
<Felonious> but in hardy it is setting disk or disk-1
<TimMatrix> ﻿Anyone know how to set up HouseOfMirrors game.  can't get it to work, says, required Scala. But I have installed it, but still doesn't work?  ANy ideas?
<Felonious> and its at random which is which
<Vixus> ikonia: and a hard reboot will fail to write fdisk changes, right?
<ikonia> Vixus: no
<ikonia> Vixus: that should work
<Vixus> ikonia: Ok, here goes.
<DASPRiD> i wonder when thunderbird 3 comes ;)
<Felonious> fuse binary setuid
<Felonious> ok so what do you mean by this?
<TimMatrix> thunderbird 3?  Hope so!!!
<ikonia> Felonious: executable by a non-root user
<Dasmoover> please will someone help?
<Felonious> hmmm
<Dasmoover> when I boot into ubuntu under xscript session nothing loads, no desktop environment. i recently installed pypanel and i xkilled it, nothing will load anymore unless i boot into failsafe gnome. can anyone help me?
<ikonia> Felonious: but when it's launched it runs as root
<TimMatrix> ﻿Anyone know how to set up HouseOfMirrors game.  can't get it to work, says, required Scala. But I have installed it, but still doesn't work?  ANy ideas, please?
<ikonia> Dasmoover: xscript ?
<Dasmoover> or xession
<Dasmoover> whatever its called
<ikonia> TimMatrix: contact the maintainer
<Dasmoover> x something
<Felonious> where is FUSE stored so I can chmod it
<Vixus> ikonia: Ok, thank god it's booted into grub.. but now I need to boot manually.
<TimMatrix> okay
<ikonia> bed time
<CatCheeto> can alias allow arguments? like alias apt * = sudo apt-get install %1 >> %1.log?
<Vixus> ikonia: Thanks for all the help
<Dasmoover> im about to just reformat and get xfce with compiz
<JFlash> guys ,  tryed to download ubuntu iso but the download was aborted abruptely.
<JFlash> anyway i can get it in parts. like in rapidshare.com?
<Felonious> ikonia, where is the fuse binary?
<Felonious> i dont see it in /bin
<joaopinto> JFlash, use bittorrent
<polygon89> JFlash, use the torrent. even if your internet goes down then you can continue it
<Vixus> Can anyone tell me what the grub boot command is for ubuntu? I'd check my linux install but i'm on windows atm.
<chuy_max> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Vixus> or rather.. just what the general grub boot command is.
<Felonious> whereis fuse only shows me a the man file
<joaopinto> !grub | Vixus
<ubottu> Vixus: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Felonious> err config file
<oddlytod> Heyguys is there still an issue with Hardy accessing data from windows shares?
<Az> anyone know why gnome-panel would uninstall itself?
<JFlash> guys, rapidshare is what has been working faster for me
<JFlash> never had problems with it
<joaopinto> Az, only if you chosen to do it, or if you have installed a package conflicting with it
<JFlash> i will try torrent too , thou
<Az> just done two clean installs of hardy, got to configuring xorg, restart then bam, no more gnome-panel
<apinunt> I'm having a problem copying files to an external 500 GB NTFS drive using Ubuntu 7.04. Each time it gets to 0 seconds remaining and then after several more seconds I receive a message "Unsafe Drive Removal", and no file is copied. I reformatted the drive ran chkdsk /f several times with no problems, and copied several files while connected to a WinXP system, but when I connect the drive to...
<apinunt> ...my system running Ubuntu it fails to complete a file copy. I've tried different files with the same results. Anyone have any helpful ideas?
<Dishivlatavish> Hi. Has anyone managed to get unreal tournemant working on ubuntu 64-bit without crashing like so: http://pastebin.com/m633b44f
<xisco> Firefox have been updated in hardy ?
<joaopinto> !resetpanels | Az
<ubottu> Az: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<joaopinto> xisco, not to the final version yet, if is that your question
<polygon89> t
<m_newton> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Az> ill give that a go :)
<Dishivlatavish> !unreal tournament
<ubottu> Dishivlatavish: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xisco> joaopinto, oks. In the ubuntu brainstorm it's market like done! http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/8808/  but I think that it takes a bit
<JFlash> joaopinto: the problem with torrent is that you dont have enough info about the file
<JFlash> joaopinto, for instance, many don't tell you if it's 64-bit or 32-bit
<joaopinto> xisco, packages follow a quality assurance process, they don't get release as soon they get published by the software authors
<joaopinto> JFlash, the file name should be clear enough
<chuy_max> !psd
<xisco> oks, thanks
<ubottu> Factoid psd not found
<jokoon> hello, "browse device" in right of the bluetooth tray icon is greyed, whats happening ?
<chuy_max> !photoshop
<ubottu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<locohost> locohost@princess-alena:~$ sudo apt-get install net-snmp-utils
<locohost> [sudo] password for locohost:
<locohost> Reading package lists... Done
<locohost> Building dependency tree
<locohost> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot1> locohost: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<locohost> E: Couldn't find package net-snmp-uti
<Az> ﻿ubottu - i reinstalled gnome-panel but had the applet errors, tried your command with no joy, shall i try rm -.gnome etc?
<EvilDennisR> Az: Whats your issue ?
<chuy_max> Az, ubottu is the bot
<marvin> hey
<Dishivlatavish> Azzmodan: ubottu is a bot dude :)
<marvin> i need help
<marvin> with
<Az> ah right lol, im an irc first timer
<joaopinto> !enter | marvin
<marvin> my network
<ubottu> marvin: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<marvin> so
<marvin> ...
<marvin> wtf
<marvin> wutev
<marvin> ok
<joaopinto> marvin, please write on a single line !
<marvin> ok
<marvin> ;)
<Az> previously gnome-panel uninstalled itself after copying over old xorg.conf,... now have "the panel encoutered problem..."
<Az> with various applets
<JFlash> plz
<marvin> so here is my problem, I connected my ubuntu laptop to my windows vista pc with a crossover cable, and configured the dhcp and firestarter and stuff, they ping each other, but from windows,
<EvilDennisR> ...how did gnome-panel uninstall itself?
<JFlash> i need ubuntu from rapidshare :(
<EvilDennisR> and what does xorg.conf have anything to do with it!
<joaopinto> JFlash, we already answered you, you should either get from a mirror or from bittorrent
<JFlash> it's weird that you find the biggest crap on rapidshare and you can't find ubuntu?  Jesus Christ
<EvilDennisR> JFlash: why rappidshit
<JFlash> ok thanks
<JFlash> rapidshare works faster for me
<marvin> somehow it does not ping the dns server setup in ubuntu, when I ping from ubuntu it works. and by the way, my ubuntu laptop is the one connected to the internet
<Az> honestly, havent got a clue, all i did was use my old xorg which i customised, then changed freq down to 60hz, restart and gone... no more panels
<JFlash> it's always toped at maximum download speed
<Az> fresh installs
<marvin> here is a sketch of what I'm trying to do, Windows Vista PC>Ubuntu Laptop> Internet
<JFlash> while bittorrent varies a lot
<chuy_max> Az, did you tried removing .gnome* dirs?
<joaopinto> JFlash, because ubuntu is already distributed on some hundred of servers
<EvilDennisR> Az: login on the console (ctrl+alt+f1)
<JFlash> ok
<marvin> Basically gaining internet access on windows through my laptop
<chuy_max> Az, and try to launch gnome-panel
<josspyker> marvin: are yoy trying to share you're internet connection?
<josspyker> you
<marvin> yes, i am
<EvilDennisR> Az: /sbin/killall5
<EvilDennisR> Az: Then switch back to gdm (alt+f7)
<Az> k
<EvilDennisR> Az: login
<Herissy> lol
<marvin> I'm a noob at it but I managed to setup firestarter and dhcp, but the dns ping from windows doesn't work
<josspyker> marvin:don't use dhcp
<marvin> ic, what should I do then?
<Dasmoover> how do i backup my xorf and screen settings?
<marvin> cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.back
<Az> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<josspyker> marvin: static ip.use the firestarter wizard.set the second nic on ip adres 192.168.0.2,subnet 255.255.255.0,default gtw 192.168.0.1
<Dasmoover> thanks, and that would work on a fresh install?
<Az> ^^ where its located
<marvin> ok let me try that
<marvin> cd /etc/X11 and then
<marvin> cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.back
<marvin> if you want to edit kate xorg.conf
<Ziroday> Will Wine 1.0 be in backports?
<JFlash> http://rapidshare.com/files/110020988/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.part1.rar
<Dasmoover> are the nvidia drivers updated for debain so i can use dualscreen?
<JFlash> \o/
<JFlash> rapishare rocks my world!!!
<joaopinto> Ziroday, wine provide it's own repository for ubuntu (or a least it did)
<marvin> hey joss still working on it
<Ziroday> joaopinto: I prefer to use the ubuntu ones, so is that a no?
<Sinister> i see screen shots all the time with memory and cpu usage most are transparent anyone know what thats called ?
<darthanubis> although "edge flip" is enabled, dragging a window to the edge does not flip the cube?
<glitsj16> Sinister: conky
<EvilDennisR> Az: Any luck ?
<bjwebb> does downloading firefox on ubuntu using apt count towards the numbers for the record attempt?
<josspyker> marvin: you need to add a dns
<joaopinto> Ziroday, I am not sure but I would assume yes, there is no sane reason for someone to provide it via backports
<marvin> how
<joaopinto> bjwebb, no it does not
<zelda1> anyone know how I can get logged into the right account?
<bjwebb> awww, okay
<zelda1> ive / msg nickserv
<marvin> firestarter wont' let u assign static
<marvin> it doesn't have an option to.
<caldo_de_cana> When I try to apt-get install some packages, I get asked to insert the installation CDROM. How can I force to always download and never bother checking if the package might be available from the CD?
<Az> evil: got gnome-panel back by reinstalling, but still getting errors for the applets ie "OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet"
<joaopinto> SinII, screenlets ?
<marvin> my dns i think is at /etc/resolv.conf
<caldo_de_cana> (it takes longer to search for the cd than the download to complete)
<joaopinto> Sinister, screenlets ?
<marvin> let me check
<josspyker> marvin: you have to assign a static ip to the other box.
<joaopinto> caldo_de_cana, software properties, disable the cdrom entry
<glitsj16> caldo_de_cana: untick or remove the cd-rom entree at 'software sources'
<marvin> u mean windows?
<joaopinto> i mean, system->admin->soft sources
<Az> so tried removing all configs in home directory, errors still popping up, surely by removing my configs ive removed panel settings
<TimMatrix> Anyone played HOUSE OF MIRRORS game?
<Mr_Cheeto> ello, i'm having Kubuntu trouble, my network works fine for say 30 minutes then it either reconfigures, defaults, or drops the connection and I have to manually input the info again, any help? (updates even?)
<glitsj16> Az: there could be some left in gconf's database perhaps ?
<caldo_de_cana> joaopinto, glitsj16: thanks =)
<Az> just tried re-adding volume control (mixer applet which also had error for) to panel... same error
<Az> "the panel encountered problem while loading"
<Malaz> Can someone help me?  I'm running ubuntu 8.04, and sound doesn't work.
<caldo_de_cana> Malaz: are your speakers plugged in?
<glitsj16> Az: that's the gnome panel ? in xfce's panel volume control could only be added by dragging it straight in, might work
<Sinister> what was that program called again i got disconnected was in concy ?
<Malaz> caldo: Ha!  Yes.  Sound worked last boot, didn't work the boot before that, and doesn't work now.
<rename> how do I delete previous kernel updates?
<Az> yep, dragging it onto top panel -> error while loading
<Malaz> caldo: I blame pulse.  Sound worked fine when I was using 7.10.  (and 7.04, and 6.06....)
<Malaz> caldo: On the same computer.
<arooni> i'm using a microsoft natural egronomic keyboard on ubuntu hardy... but the alt key doesnt work :(  ... ideas?
<thingfish> rename: the easy way?
<rampageoberon> rename: you can do this from synaptic, but its always good to keep an older version incase the newer version acts up
<dmsuperman> Malaz, pulse become such a headache for me I went back to gutsty
<glitsj16> Az: no usefull error messages in .xsession-errors ?
<Malaz> dmsuper: I was thinking of that, but I keep telling myself that it will be fixed by 8.10.
<visik7> dmsuperman: I've disabled it why go back ?
<rename> can someone tell me how to delete previous installs of the kernel?
<Malaz> dmsuper: I hate to just abandon a distro because of pulse, though.
<Jack_Sparrow> arooni I have one here and it works fine
<thingfish> rename: are you not paying attention?
<Malaz> visik: How do you switch back to ALSA?
<visik7> Malaz: Sysyem->preference->sound
<dmsuperman> visik7, I couldn't completely remove/disable it...it still haunted me even after I completely removed it
<Az> damn didnt know about that error log!... no such file / directory error when trying to load mixer applet for example
<Malaz> visik: Oh, yeah.  Thanks, I'll try that.
<Az> seems as though more than one thing has uninstalled itself!
<visik7> dmsuperman: I've removed it and all works smooth
<rename> ??
<billenium> Hey, i just updated my system to 8.04 and now i have no task bars... like the things on the top and bottom
<Chito> ok it just happened again, any idea?
<Fogel1497> When I go to System > Adminastration > Login Window the window briefly opens up then immediately exits. I need to change a setting in here in order to get my power button to reappear but cannot because of this problem. I have already tried a hard restart, but it did not achieve anything.
<Chito>  my network works fine for say 30 minutes then it either reconfigures, defaults, or drops the connection and I have to manually input the info again, any help? (updates even?)
<dmsuperman> visik7, Not for me...so I just went back. I'm fine with it though...nothing really new in hardy other than moving a few things around
<glitsj16> dmsuperman: with the help of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900 and http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup it's doable
<thingfish> rename: two people have responded to you - I'm one of them.
<rename> yeah
<arooni> Jack_Sparrow, what keyboard profile are you using?
<rename> somethings up with the computer.
<thingfish> rename: so did rampageoberon
<rename> sorry. I thought I was logged in as Zelda.
<Jack_Sparrow> arooni I am looking it up now... trying to..
<rename> wtf?!
<rename> ok so how do I do that. Im sorry.
<rampageoberon> rename: you can do this from synaptic, but its always good to keep an older version incase the newer version acts up
<Chito> anyone? my network randomly defaults
#ubuntu 2008-06-18
<StAfZe6> hello
<idhtns> is the firefox update i got from the repos today the actual release?
<visik7> dmsuperman: I've not neither removed pulse just disabled and purged out libflashsupport
<mindframe> anyone have an idea why fdisk and cfdisk don't want to create anything larger than a 2.5TB disk on a disk that shows up at 3.5 TB?
<rename> yeah well I saw that. I have 4 different kernel versions though.
<rename> you know when you have GRUB installed? I have 4 versions
<rampageoberon> rename: ok and?
<Fogel1497> @idhtns short answer, if you installed firefox 3 from the repos then yes thats the final release
<thingfish> rename: synaptic is the easiest way.  Search for linux-image, remove the ones you don't want.  Leave the next most recent one alone, though, so you have a back up.
<rename> yeah.
<Jack_Sparrow> arooni microsoft natural..
<dmsuperman> visik7, disabling didn't change anything, neither did removing. I've since given up, and don't really care to bother with it. There's no point in upgrading to gutsy...nothing is different besides pulse and crappy flash support
<rename> so like the .18 and .19 the .17 and .16
<thingfish> rename: you should be able to tell which are newer by the version numbers.
<thingfish> yes
<rename> I want to get rid of.
<thingfish> yes
<rename> ok great thanks.
<thingfish> rename: but leave the next to the most recent so you have a spare.
<rename> sorry. I didnt think that my name was rename.
<thingfish> np
<Fogel1497> ﻿When I go to System > Adminastration > Login Window the window briefly opens up then immediately exits. I need to change a setting in here in order to get my power button to reappear but cannot because of this problem. I have already tried a hard restart, but it did not achieve anything.
<billenium> Hey, sorry i got disconnected... Like i said i dont have any Task Bars at the top and bottom... how do i get it back?
<Jack_Sparrow> !resetpanels
<Malaz> I need to fix my sound.  Help me?
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<rampageoberon> billenium: run gnome-panel
<arooni> Jack_Sparrow, still doesnt work;  i tried that layout i got an error:  http://pastie.org/216904
<visik7> dmsuperman: you are wrong there are many many improvement in 8.04 (but maybe nothing that you need and it's ok)
<billenium> Hey... That didnt work
<billenium> gnome panel is already running
<rampageoberon> billenium: do what Jack_Sparrow suggested
<Az> ﻿glitsj16 & evil... thanks for your input... ive given up on this one... clean install
<weldan> to reset the panel to completely default, type this in a terminal:  « sudo mv /* /dev/null »
<billenium> I think i left when he suggested it
<billenium> what did Jac_Sparrow suggest?
<dmsuperman> visik7, well obviously there are changes...i just meant out of what I used on a daily or even weekly basis. The only thing I noticed was a moved around menu, the unlock after you open admin panels (which is retarded anyway), pulseaudio, crappy flash support, wubi, and the next version of compiz
<rdz> hey ho. how likely is it that a new kernel will be in the repos? i just upgraded and a new one was installed, which means i have to recompile some manually compiled modules. does that happen often? on dapper i could live quite some time with the same kernel
<glitsj16> Az: goodluck
<JinLing> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Malaz> The sound in my Ubuntu 8.04 install stopped working.  Can someone help me?
<dan_H> running Ubuntu Hardy, don't have direct rendering, however graphics card supports it (82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller)??
<Az> any idea on why these packages uninstalled though...its got me bemused
<billenium> Jack_Sparrow what did you suggest?
<Mo853425ru37> hey guys
<rampageoberon> weldan: what is that you are suggesting
<rename> OK got them going. Thanks alot thingfish
<Fogel1497> Whenever I run sudo gdmsetup from the terminal the window automatically quits as soon as it opens
<Mo853425ru37> Im having probs with hardy
<Malaz> I guess I'll try google more.
<visik7> dmsuperman: ff3 oo2.4 with GL effects, and flash is bad as ever
<Malaz> ﻿The sound in my Ubuntu 8.04 install stopped working.  Can someone help me?
<visik7> dmsuperman: not worse or better
<Jack_Sparrow> arooni no idea why you are getting an error..  it has worked without issue since I plugged it in..  more than I can say for using it on windows
<Mo853425ru37> anyonme gonna help me
<Az> literally only made minor alterations to xorg, then relogin - no panels and half of applets gone
<rampageoberon> i wouldn't do what weldan said billenium
<rdz> Mo853425ru37, ask your question
<Mo853425ru37> Ok
<Mo853425ru37> I have probs in hardy
<rampageoberon> !resetpanels | billenium
<ubottu> billenium: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<visik7> Malaz: aven after setting everything to alsa in that panel ?
<rdz> Mo853425ru37, someone will answer, if he/she knows an answer
<Mo853425ru37> like when i multi task stuff
<alecwh> Firefox 3 has reached the repositories and finished mirroring (I think... I just updated), can a moderator modify the topic?
<dan_H> any word on enabling direct rendering on 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller under Hardy?
<dmsuperman> visik7, I've never had any issues with flash in 7.10, before or after trying hardy. As far as FF3, I've already had that installed for a while now (and am currently about to install final) and I don't much care for OO.o
<Jack_Sparrow> billenium change the default or move windows to the top option.. lock down updates so they dont happen when you are not there. not that kernels come out all that often anyhow
<Malaz> ﻿The sound in my Ubuntu 8.04 install stopped working.  Also, sound output from music players like banshee or rhythmbox never worked, although the login sound and movie sound would work.  Can someone help me?
<rampageoberon> Mo853425ru37: ask your full question in 1 line
<Mo853425ru37> like virtualbox and firefox and k3b or any other time when im running flash Hardy would crash
<Malaz> visik: Yeah, it still doesn't work.
<Mo853425ru37> and i cant do anything
<rename> hi
<visik7> dmsuperman: deskbar applet is better and also trackerd
<visik7> dmsuperman: :)
<billenium> Can someone tell me that command again to kill it and turn it on again?
<aquarius> Does Ubuntu process the .Xdefaults file for a user when they log in?
<billenium> I forgot to copy it
<Fogel1497> Mo853425ru37 have you tried Opera?
<visik7> Malaz: what app are you testing ?
<Mo853425ru37> No
<rampageoberon> !resetpanels | billenium
<ubottu> billenium: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<dmsuperman> visik7, I like google desktop for that :P
<Mo853425ru37> Im more of a firefox guy
<Malaz> visik: The strangest thing is that I changed NOTHING.  Sometimes the sound works again after I CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE, but not today.
<visik7> dmsuperman: not integrated
<Fogel1497> I was too, i had problems with flash and found it worked much better in firefox.
<Fogel1497> *much better in opera i meant
<Malaz> visik: The login sound, the sound pref test sounds, and about to test a movie.
<Mo853425ru37> With me i run for example virtualbox k3b and firefox my comp crashes
<billenium> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<pinnerup> After having problems with my GFX card and installing Envy and messing back and forth, now my Ubuntu won't run any resolution above 800*600. It's driving me crazy.
<Mo853425ru37> when i run alot of stuff
<dmsuperman> visik7, I'm running ubuntu on a machine built for gaming in windows...i have to do something with all my extra power :P
<Mo853425ru37> and before it never did
<Fogel1497> Firefox2 or firefox 3?
<Mo853425ru37> firefox 2 and 3
<rampageoberon> Mo853425ru37: probably out of ram
<Mo853425ru37> firefox 3 doesnt start anymore so i use 2
<visik7> dmsuperman: yes you do :)
<yiga1> hello I just got a laptop from a friend of mine who thought it was broken didn't want to worry about it.  I installed Ubuntu 7.04 and would like to upgrade to 8.04 is there a good howto somewhere and/or precautions?
<Malaz> visik: OK, movies work.  But login sound, sound pref test sounds, and games still do not work.
<Mo853425ru37> i have 2.25gb of ram
<Fogel1497> Being out of ram shouldnt cause a crash, it should just cause it to run slow anyways
<dmsuperman> haha
<Mo853425ru37> It crashes
<Mo853425ru37> I cant do anything
<locohost> being out of ram can for sure cause a crash
<Mo853425ru37> cant move the mouse
<visik7> Mo853425ru37: mixing ff2 and ff3 is not a good practice 'cuse they share .mozilla in your home
<Mo853425ru37> or anything
<FloodBot1> Mo853425ru37: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mo853425ru37> huh
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > Mo853425ru37
<locohost> well, it will start killing random processes to free up ram
<thomashartman1> Am I running out of ram? http://paste.ubuntu.com/20999/
<thomashartman1> My system is kind of slow.
<rampageoberon> thomashartman1: check your ram usage by running "free -m"
<Mo853425ru37> its werid
<visik7> thomashartman1: so seems
<rampageoberon> thomashartman1: less ram is one reason for a slow system but there are others
<Jack_Sparrow> thomashartman1 turn off effects
<Malaz> visik: Any ideas?  This sort of thing also happened on my last Ubuntu 8.04 install, before I tried fedora and mandriva.  So it's not the cause of me messing something up.  Must be the hardware/software, not the user.
<thomashartman1> total 486, used 479. this is bad right?
<drunkn718> what the proper term for when you want to use serveral ethernet ports to increase LAN bandwidth, i.e. I have 2+ gigabit ethernet cards so I want to have it a LAN-effective 2gbps.
<locohost> you have some swap free still, but, yeah, your running out of ram
<visik7> thomashartman1: no
<visik7> thomashartman1: it depends paste the full output
<glitsj16> yiga1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades .. what the precautions concerns, well, having a backup of your data is always a good thing, if you haven't changed exotic configurations manually it should be a smooth upgrade
<locohost> as long as you still have free swap, should just slow things down
<Mo853425ru37> Like i have 2.25gb and i would run this stuff b4 when i had split my hd with windows and it would never crash only windows would but then when i delte windows and rezied it to max in partition editor this prob started to happen
<thomashartman1> I did.
<visik7> thomashartman1: (on pastebin)
<thomashartman1> I did :)
<Malaz> visik: I have a dedicated sound card, do I need to get a driver or kernel modules for it?
<locohost> use top to see whats taking up all the ram
<rampageoberon> thomashartman1: what does it say for +- buffers/cache
<thomashartman1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21002/
<joaopinto> drunkn718, network teaming
<chamuscas> envy problems don't know what to do
<Mo853425ru37> brb guys
<chamuscas> can somebody help me please
<Mo853425ru37> i have to go somewhere
<Odd-rationale> !envy | chamuscas
<ubottu> chamuscas: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<thomashartman1> rampageoberon: 373        113
<drunkn718> thanks, now I can go find some tutorials
<rampageoberon> thomashartman1: as by default ubuntu uses all your ram for cache to make full use of resources
<chamuscas> Odd-rationale, what or where do i type that
<rampageoberon> thomashartman1: so you have 113mb ram free and 373 used
<visik7> thomashartman1: you really have a lot of used swap
<thomashartman1> visik7: is that a bad thing?
<locohost> rapp, thats true, but it wont eat into swap
<billenium> okay that command did not work...
<visik7> thomashartman1: depends on what you are running
<locohost> and i think thats linux in general that does that, not just ubuntu
<Odd-rationale> chamuscas: look for the envyng-gtk package in synaptics
<thomashartman1> I am getting slow windows minimize/maximize, that kind of thing.
<rampageoberon> thomashartman1: not a bad thing, just swap is slower than ram
<billenium> I think i can see the edges of the Panels... and when i kill the process the edges go away
<visik7> thomashartman1: open a shell
<thomashartman1> open.
<visik7> thomashartman1: run : top
<chamuscas> Odd-rationale, tank you a lot mister
<thomashartman1> top output is pastied.
<rampageoberon> thomashartman1: turn off desktop effects to make it faster
<visik7> thomashartman1: and press F and then q
<Malaz> visik: Can you help me, or should I try google again (or just use fedora 9 instead)?
<chamuscas> Odd-rationale, or mam
<D3RGPS31> Is there a log of ubuntu's startup? (after you start from the boot menu, to when you can login)
<Fogel1497> Whenever i run 'sudo gdmsetup' from the terminal to change the login window settings i get a 'Segmentation error' and the window closes
<visik7> Malaz: you have not replied to my question
<locohost> top, see whats using all the ram, if you can restart that process...see if your mem usage goes down, maybe there is a leak or something.  ..or your just doing a lot
<rampageoberon> thomashartman1: but i wouldn't worry too much about that
<rdz> what is the simplest way of getting rid of all unused kernels?
<visik7> thomashartman1: who is the first ?
<Odd-rationale> chamuscas: to be honest, i don't know a whole lot about envy. it used to be unsupported here...
<Jack_Sparrow> thomashartman1 turn off effects especially if you have an onboard sound card
<Malaz> visik: The app-testing question?  Yes, I did.  Maybe you missed it.
<Felonious> wow I cant believe linux actually works with my keyboard media player keys
<thomashartman1> don't understand effects.
<joaopinto> rdz, remove them manually :P
<Felonious> aka forward, back, pause
<Felonious> amazing
<rampageoberon> rdz: use synaptic to remove older versions of linux-image
<thomashartman1> what are they? how do I turn off? is this compiz?
<Odd-rationale> Felonious: you should stop being surprised.... ;)
<rdz> rampageoberon, i'll try .. thanks
<Zelda1> How do I get rid of them in the GRUB menu?
<rampageoberon> rdz: keep atleast one older version incase you need to roll back
<chamuscas> Odd-rationale, i didn't understand the unsupporterd part, what does that mean
<Jack_Sparrow> thomashartman1 system... preferences... appearance... last tab on the right..
<flaran_> hi..  earlier I stupidly installed nvidia-glx (when i'm using nvidia-glx-new) and made some links between openGL SO files.  i removed the links but now my drivers won't work anymore
<Malaz> ﻿(04:07:22 PM) Malaz: visik: The login sound, the sound pref test sounds, and about to test a movie.
<Felonious> im suprised because I couldnt get my ATI drivers to install no matter what I did
<rdz> rampageoberon, ok.. thanks for the hint
<Malaz> ﻿(04:07:58 PM) Malaz: visik: OK, movies work.  But login sound, sound pref test sounds, and games still do not work.
<flaran_> any ideas what I should do to fix them?
<Jack_Sparrow> thomashartman1 yes.. effects are compiz
<Felonious> so... this is unexpected
<thomashartman1> yeah I don't need that.
<thomashartman1> :)
<joaopinto> !sound | Malaz
<ubottu> Malaz: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Odd-rationale> chamuscas: basically, use evny at your own risk!
<pen> chamuscas: you can use envyng
<orphean> Zelda1: if you uninstall them they will be removed from the grub menu. if you want them installed for some reason but not in the grub menu, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove their entries
<chamuscas> Odd-rationale, looooool so what are the options :p
<visik7> Malaz: depending on the game they may relay on old or unsupported audio implementations such as oss
<chamuscas> pen, where can i get that one, or what should i do ?
<Zelda1> well it didnt remove them from teh grub menu
<pwolfe> why is it that xorg.conf gets rewritten every time I boot after I install the nvidia driver (from their) wesite?  it works perfectly until i reboot
<yiga1> glitsj16: it's a "brand new" computer - a virus ate up my friends hd and I just installed Ubuntu on top of it.  I found this, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes so easy.
<visik7> thomashartman1: so the first in the list was ?
<pwolfe> I can find nothing helpful on the forums
<Odd-rationale> chamuscas: it is usually safer to use the drivers from the restricted drivers manager.
<thomashartman1> vikk7: you mean when I did F then q?
<Zelda1> ok got it thanks
<pen> chamuscas: what is your problem?
<Paddy_EIRE> pwolfe, hey what are you looking for?
<visik7> thomashartman1: yes
<Malaz> visik: As I said, nothing works _except_ video.  Including Ubuntu sound effects like login, as well as music players.
<pen> chamuscas: I saw he told you to use envy
<thomashartman1> that looked like some kind of help readout...
<shazzam> hello... me again... so I didnt have time before but now I want to install ubuntu on an external hard drive but i dont know how to partition
<locohost> try saving the xorg.conf file somehwere else in the if, then move it over as root
<glitsj16> yiga1: enjoy the new system :)
<pwolfe> I'm looking for a way to use the nvidia drivers from their site
<Az> anyone recommend a good backup application for ubuntu? tried sbackup which is quite good
<chamuscas> Odd-rationale, tank you for your time :)
<Malaz> visik: But thanks for the help.  You're obviously a bit flooded at this time, maybe I'll try again later.
<visik7> thomashartman1: oh and Enter at the end
<shazzam> how much does ubuntu need and how do i tell it what to split up?
<Paddy_EIRE> !nick | pwolfe
<ubottu> pwolfe: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Paddy_EIRE> woops
<orphean> chamuscas: what does sbackup not do that you want done?
<pwolfe> !nick | pwolfe
<pwolfe> im editing it in vim in another console as sudo
<Az> just want to test the water
<Paddy_EIRE> pwolfe, 1 moment.. and try using tab completion so we can see who you are talking to.. makes following the conversation much easier
<chamuscas> pen, that's the problem before i erase my disk i had install envy from the site of the italian guy, now i can't find where is the download link
<yiga1> glitsj16: thank you
<visik7> Malaz: just a quick test run ... cat > /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp if you hear something it's not a driver issue
<drunkn718> so from what i've been reading on tutorials online, networking bonding does round-robin load balancing across the NICs, doesn't this mean it is **not** providing increased bandwidth?
<visik7> thomashartman1: ...
<pen> chamuscas: so you want to use envy
<chamuscas> orphean, sry  didn't understood
<Paddy_EIRE> pwolfe, also could you provide me with your gfx card make and model
<pen> chamuscas: ok, then it's really easy
<shazzam> hwo much do i partition for ubuntu and i dont want to lose anything else on the hard drive..
<pen> chamuscas: ubuntu has the envy in the repository
<Az> 10gb i use
<pwolfe> its a bfg 8800gt oc
<pen> chamuscas: go to synaptics and search for envy
<chamuscas> pen, well basically yes i don't know another way of solving the problem
<Paddy_EIRE> !envy | pwolfe
<ubottu> pwolfe: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<shazzam> so when i start the live cd up and it opens the partition thing what do i type or press?
<chamuscas> pen, and which files should i check?
<pwolfe> so will envy provide me with the most up to date version?
<Paddy_EIRE> yes
<orphean> drunkn718: well yes and no. By loadbalancing helps by ensuring that a particular nic isn't being overloaded and dropping packets.  but it doesn't use them both at once as some kind of supernic
<visik7> pwolfe: mostly
<pen> envyngclick
<pwolfe> ok thanks i guess I'll just give up and use that
<pen> chamuscas: envyng
<visik7> pwolfe: not the beta ones
<Paddy_EIRE> pwolfe, most up to date stable version afaik
<Malaz> visik: I got nothing on that.  But top of the troubleshooting page has the command ""find /lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep snd"" to run.  It has a solution if it returns nothing, which it does.  So I'm rebotting now to see if it worked.
<thomashartman1> visik7: I'm hearing you, just don't understand. when i top, F, then q, I got a list of fields. should I have chosen one of them?
<chamuscas> there's no envyng there pen
<Malaz> visik: Thanks, I'll tell you if it works.
<pwolfe> ok, thanks guys
<visik7> thomashartman1: than press Enter
<pinnerup> After installing EnvyNG and messing around a bit, my Ubuntu now will run no higher resolution than 800*600. What can I do?
<drunkn718> someone mentioned teaming to me to double my lan bandwidth with 2 gigabit ports, but all these tutorials dont mention anything like that..
<pope> Hello, I am looking to add Evolution to sessions, so it will launch at start up, but I want it to start off minimized. is there a way to do this?
<Paddy_EIRE> !repositories | chamuscas
<ubottu> chamuscas: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<chamuscas> pen, oh oh wait a moment
<thomashartman1> visik7: first was  7226 thartman  20   0  219m 130m 9664 S  0.0 26.8   1:24.40 ghc-6.8.2
<pen> pinnerup: go to xorg.conf and fix it
<pinnerup> pen: I have no idea how I do that.
<chamuscas> ubottu, tank for that information
<ubottu> chamuscas: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thomashartman1> visik7: it's a haskell program I'm working on.
<Paddy_EIRE> chamuscas, that was me... ubottu is a bot :P
<i00nsu> /msg nickserv identify painkiller
<visik7> thomashartman1: it's eating your memory
<pen> pinnerup: try run this command from which I found in the xorg.conf file
<chamuscas> Paddy_EIRE, what do you people want to say when you write exclamation marc then something on front?
<MrElendig> thomashartman1: yay haskell
<glitsj16> pinnerup: what exactly do you mean with 'messing around' ? can you paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log to paste.ubuntu.com ? that way people can try to give detailed help
<chamuscas> Paddy_EIRE, looool as i was thinking XD :P great bot
<pen> pinnerup: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<i00nsu> hi all
<visik7> thomashartman1: around 130mb
<pen> chamuscas: foudn it?
<Jack_Sparrow> i00nsu go change your nickserv password  NOW
<thomashartman1> MrElendig: HAppS sucks a lot of memory
<chamuscas> pen, yes i think tan you
<pen> chamuscas: it's envyng-core
<pen> chamuscas: install the gtk one
<orphean> chamuscas: It tells the bot to explain something. !<subject>
<thomashartman1> visik7: thanks, good to know how to sort processes that way.
<MrElendig> thomashartman1: I just hack haskell to customize xmonad and xmobar :D
<visik7> be aware of envy-ng it sucks your soul if you purge it
<visik7> thomashartman1: and the second place is for ?
<chamuscas> pen, i had that one and the gtk to
<visik7> Malaz:  ?
<visik7> Malaz: are you rebooting all the time ?
<MrElendig> but, it's a realy nice language
<chamuscas> orphean, tanks for solving my puzzle  XD tank you a lot :p
<Malaz> visik: Ubuntu sounds (bongos at login) and game sounds now work.  But still no music.  I think it's a seperate issue, because it was not working yesterday, when all other sound was working.
<thomashartman1> visik7: 19712 thartman  20   0  183m  66m  15m S  0.0 13.6   8:21.87 firefox-2-bin
<barslow> I hate firefox 3, can I uninstall it in Ubuntu 8.04?
<MrElendig> barslow: yes
<Malaz> visik: I installed a new kernel module.  I needed to reboot.
<Arv3n> Hi all!
<devslashnull> hi
<MrElendig> man apt-get
<chamuscas> pen, i still can't have the effects :p which means that i don«t have envy propertly installed :S
<visik7> barslow: yes alternatives are: firefox-2 and epiphany :)
<visik7> Malaz: mp3 ?
<visik7> Malaz: or ogg ?
<devslashnull> who here has installed firefox 3
<visik7> or what ?
<pen> chamuscas: what card do you have and did you enable compiz in appearance
<pen> ?
<barslow> it came installed with 8.04
<barslow> i wana get rid of it
<glitsj16> devslashnull: have it yes, what seems to be the trouble ?
<visik7> anyway Malaz  reboot for a kernel module ? wtf ?
<pinnerup> pen: That did it, thanks.
<Arv3n> Can anyone help me install Ubuntu (Feisty Fawn) on my Western Digital 320GB MyBook Essential Edition external usb hard drive on my Mac mini (latest $599 model)..? it wont let me boot from it. its totally not recognized as a bootable device. yeah ive formatted it and completely erased it so many times!! help!
<Fogel1497> Whenever I try to run gdmsetup i get the following error, "You might be using a different display manager, such as KDM (KDE Display Manager), CDE login (dtlogin), or xdm. If you wish to use this feature, then your system will need to be configured to use GDM instead."
<chamuscas> pen, i may not have enable compiz in appearance, how do i do that ?
<pope> is it possible to launch a program as minimized at startup?
<Jack_Sparrow> visik7 Please dont use the rude shorthand
<chamuscas> pen, wait i did that but gives a problem
<thomashartman1> MrElendig: yeah, I love haskell ;)
<Malaz> visik: ... The troubleshooting page told me to reboot, so I did.
<pen> chamuscas: what?
<visik7> Jack_Sparrow: got it
<visik7> Malaz: ok nevermind
<pen> pinnerup: np
<__ryan__> how else would you load a new kernel without rebooting lol
<visik7> Malaz: about the music ?
<Arv3n> come on people .-_-
<visik7> __ryan__: a kernel module is not a kernel
<Arv3n> is there a mac channel?
<glitsj16> Fogel1497: do you have any of those mentioned in the error message installed ? if so, it's conflicting with gdm and it asks to remove those
<__ryan__> ah a module, i read kernel
<pen> __ryan__: you have to reboot
<MrElendig> I usualy end up using py tho, most of my scripts are hevy on IO, and I find it easier to do in py
<chamuscas> pen, i may have solve my problem let me see
<Arv3n> is there an intel mac irc channel?
<Fogel1497> glits i installed konqueror at one point not fully understandign what it was but i uninstalled it
<pen> chamuscas: ok
<visik7> Arv3n: not in this server Afaik
<Malaz> visik: MP3, but I installed the needed codecs.
<xopey> anyone know where i can find some troubleshooting help with partimage?
<rampageoberon> how can I get a script to start on boot?
<pen> Arv3n: go to insanelymac
<visik7> Malaz: rythmbox ?
<pen> Arv3n: they have their irc
<Malaz> visik: I tried both pythmbox and banshee.  Both think they are playing it, but no sound comes out of speakers.
<__ryan__> rhythmbox will tell you if you need codecs or not so that's probably a good idea  to try :P
<glitsj16> Fogel1497: are you using regular ubuntu ? or kubuntu perhaps ?
<Malaz> visik: rythmbox*
<Fogel1497> Regular ubuntu
<visik7> Malaz: try this from the command line
<jameslr> Hello all
<chamuscas> hello
<neeto> is there a way to force a check for hardware changes? (USB drives etc...)
<visik7> gst-launch-0.10 playbin uri=file:///path/to/an/mp3
<glitsj16> Fogel1497: checked in synaptics if one of those others is installed ? gdm seems to think so, might be worth a look
<visik7> neeto: most of the hardware is autoconfigured a part from the video card
<visik7> Malaz: result ?
<Jack_Sparrow> neeto try sudo /etc/init.d/hal start   to try and get a usb drive recognized..
<neeto> visik7: I am trying to mount a new eSATA device, but it's not showing up at all
<visik7> neeto: mmm
<visik7> neeto: check the chipset against google if it's supported by the 2.6.24 kerne
<Jack_Sparrow> neeto try sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart   to try and get a usb drive recognized..
<visik7> neeto: or maybe you already do that
<i00nsu> ok .. Jack_Sparrow  is done thz
<jameslr> neeto: does dmesg output anything when you connect it?
<Jack_Sparrow> i00nsu great
<genii> neeto: eSATA recognises as fixed disk so it doesn't scan all the time. Do as Jack_Sparrow suggests to force rescan
<Malaz> visik: I'll paste the output to pastebin.  No sound output.  It took forever because of all the stupid spaces and brackets I had to escape....
<eitreach> can anyone name a solution for messed up colours in videos in 8.04?
<neeto> visik7: I don't see why there would be a chipset support problem
<eitreach> both vlc and totem.
<visik7> neeto: it's always around the corner :)
<i00nsu> now .. i have this litle problem.. no youtube sounds, no flv sound, no mplayer sound no alsa test sound. what should I do ?
<visik7> Malaz: you should learn the power of tab
<Malaz> visik: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21008/
<Malaz> visik: Does that auto-escape symbols?
<i00nsu> if I use rytmic box i have sound.. but none with other players
<neeto> jameslr: dmesg doesn't seem to say anything too obvious about it. I can't find anywhere that it mentions the drive...
<visik7> Malaz: mostly
<ASULutzy> i00nsu: You'll probably need to edit those other programs' preferences
<visik7> Malaz: in this case yes
<Malaz> visik: Tab is like gnome-do.  I always mean to use it, but I always just do it the old slow way out of habit.
<jameslr> neeto: what sata controller are you using?
<neeto> jameslr: the one on my mobo
<visik7> Malaz: ok gstreamer says that it's playing
<jameslr> neeto: it has a chipset. Do you know what the name of it is?
<Malaz> visik: Yes.  But again, no sound.
<visik7> Malaz: now you should check your mixer volumes
<Malaz> visik: Done.
<aurri> hola
<visik7> Malaz: I know you hate me in this moment :)
<glitsj16> eitrach: what video output settings do you have active at the moment ?
<jameslr> neeto: or perhaps do you know the brand and model of your motherboard?
<neeto> jameslr: the chipset for this mobo is an intel 975p I believe, but it shouldn't be a problem since my boot drive is already connected to the same sata controller...
<aurri> alguien habla en español
<eitreach> glitsj16: how do I find that out?
<Malaz> visik: Yep.  I've done that before, about 2 years ago.  Very embarrassing.  But they're all good right now.
<i00nsu> <ASULutzy> ? I mean: >> no sound in alsa test
<Zeroyez> Hi, I just installed the newest updates and they really really screwed up my ubuntu installation
<visik7> Malaz: anyway what's your audio card ?
<n00dle> Anyone solve the kernel-update-then-vboxdrv-cant-run issue? I'd look up the bug, but launchpad's down TO BE UPGRADED!
<glitsj16> eitrach: in vlc you can find those under preferences, totem is gstreamer based, via "gstreamer-properties"
 * n00dle growls very loudly.
<visik7> Malaz: maybe some integrated old sis ?
<Vonunov> Aurri: Lo hablo, pero debe ir al #ubuntu-es para ayuda en espanol.
<Zeroyez> Everything I run as root closes after 0.2 seconds of being open
<aurri> ok
<aurri> gracias
<Vonunov> :)
<visik7> Zeroyez: it's for security reason
<Malaz> visik: Came with the motherboard.  I have 2 of them.  Maybe I should just use my good sound card in my old hulk.  1 sec, I'll check.
<Zeroyez> So how can I turn off this, because I really want to gksudo nautilus right now :[
<eitreach> glitsj16: it was strange, because after restarting X, and playing a video for around 15 seconds, it only became bad after that.
<visik7> Zeroyez: just kiddiing :D
<Malaz> visik: I put it near the bottom, so I can't read it without turning th comp off and taking it out.  Could I just replace it with a diff sound card w/o telling linux?
<visik7> Malaz: an lspci is ok
<Malaz> visik: Because if I'm going to take it out, I may as well just replace it.
<n00dle> Anyone using VirtualBox here solve the update problem?
<Malaz> visik: Hah, forgot about that.  I did that 5 min ago...
<visik7> :)
<glitsj16> eitrach: i see, try changing the output modules to see if it is a systematic effect, hard to track without much info i suppose
<Zeroyez> I guess I'll try the forums then...
<shazzam> i want to install ubuntu but i need help with manual partitioning!!
<visik7> Zeroyez: try to run it from the console with sudo command and print on a pastebin the output
<shazzam> please help
<jameslr> shazzam: ok what is your trouble with it?
<Malaz> visik: Hmm, apparently I have 2.  One must be integrated, or something...
<__ryan__> if you need help with manual partitioning you should prob be using wubi or something
<Jack_Sparrow> __ryan__ THat isnt a better choice
<Az> noodle - have you tried enabling pae/nx
<Malaz> visik: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21009/
<__ryan__> better than messing your system up
<visik7> Malaz: what's selected in sys->pref->sound ?
<Zeroyez> visik, run what from the console?
<jameslr> there's nothing better than messing your system up...just to learn how to fix it :)
<visik7> Zeroyez: sudo <the command you want to  run>
<Jack_Sparrow> __ryan__ Wubi can be just a dangerous
<__ryan__> Jack_Sparrow,  i guess so
<Zeroyez> well, sudo commands work
<Malaz> visik: and http://paste.ubuntu.com/21010/
<Jack_Sparrow> shazzam You really should have a backup if anything you cant afford to lose when working at tthe partition level under any os
<Zeroyez> It's just anything that has an gui
<shazzam> its a 500 GB hd with a couple of tv shows...
<Malaz> visik: All autodetect, except default mixer, which is c-media (which was selected when I installed 8.04)
<Jack_Sparrow> shazzam THat does not change my suggestion
<visik7> Zeroyez: I want to know the output of the program that die after 0.2 seconds
<shazzam> how much room do i setr aside for ubuntu and how do i do it?
<glitsj16> Zeroyez: for graphical apps, use gksudo, have you tried that ?
<Zeroyez> ex. Nautilus, Login Screen Set Up
<Zeroyez> yes
<sagredo> Hi. I'd like to create a text file of all possible commands (pressing tab tab)
<sagredo> How?
<shazzam> im confused when the partition screen pops up
<Zeroyez> I've been gksudo
<shazzam> i choose manaul
<jameslr> shazzam: the trouble with dual booting linux and windows is you can mess up your windows partition in the process if you're not careful
<Jack_Sparrow> shazzam defrag the windows drive and let ubuntu installer resize the partition automatically
<glitsj16> Zeroyez: anything usefull in the logs ?
<i00nsu> anyone plz.. i need to know why or what is wrong..  in sys>pref>sound for ALSA i got no sound. if I use ADC i get sound.. Anyway mplayer dont have sound.. youtube dont have sound.. stream radios have no sound.. i need help PLZ
<visik7> Malaz: my settings are all on alsa and the card that I want in the Mixer tracks
<shazzam> im using a external hd with just movies on it
<Zeroyez> zeroyez@zeroyez-desktop:~$ gksudo nautilus
<Zeroyez> Initializing nautilus-share extension
<Zeroyez> and then back to zeroyez@...
<Malaz> visik: Just to remind you, now everything but music works.  This is a seperate problem than the original.  But I'll try setting to alsa
<__ryan__> i use the gparted livecd, makes things easy
<genii> yazan: Please do not private message me.
<Zeroyez> the nautilus window will popup just for 0.2 seconds then close with nothing to say
<shazzam> well im syupid cause i scared im deleting my whole thing... how do itell it what to choose and where
<visik7> Malaz: yes but gstreamer relays on that settings so ...
<sagredo> how can I > <pressing the tab key> <pressing the tab key> to a .txt?
<Malaz> visik: Test now works.  I'll see if music does
<n00dle> Az, "pae/nx" ? No, I was referring to the issue of when you run the updater and get a kernel update, then there is no vboxdrv.ko update.
<shazzam> well im stupid cause im scared im deleting my whole thing... how do itell it what to choose and where
<dan_> running Hardy, direct rendering = Yes for root, but no for user?? in xorg.conf module "dri" is loaded and Mode set to 0666
<Jack_Sparrow> shazzam please dont repeat
<shazzam> i spelt it bad and i didnt want to get yelled at
<__ryan__> DRI is always set to 0666
<shazzam> like before
<flaran_> for some reason my nvidia drivers aren't working.  i reinstalled and nothing happened.. I have a Geforce 9500GS
<Jack_Sparrow> shazzam restart the installer and let it resize the drive automatically
<Zeroyez> the last thing I did, other than update with the update utility, was sudo rm -r ~/.local/share/Trash/*
<Malaz> visik: Music works now.  Thank you!  I don't know why setting it to ALSA didn't work when I tried it last boot...
<PD> ho
<flaran_> the old drivers work fine, but I can only get 800x600 res =/
<shazzam> but i still want to use the drive for windows? it has movies and sruff on it??
<shazzam> stuff
<flaran_> anyone have any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> shazzam You dont seem to be listening so I cant help you
<visik7> Malaz: probably some misconf side effects
<visik7> Malaz: good for you
<visik7> :)
<dan_> I have just read in some forums that explicitly setting DRI to 0666 fixes probs where regular users don't have direct rendering..
<shazzam> I want to listen and I want to understand
<Malaz> visik: Well, thanks a lot.  I wonder when Pulse will actually work... hopefully by 8.10...
<Jack_Sparrow> shazzam restart the installer and let it resize the drive automatically
<glitsj16> Zeroyez: unless there where some nautilus settings in your trash that shouldn't interfere
<visik7> Malaz: it does works (at least for me) but not for flash
<shazzam> what will that do?
<legend2440> Zeroyez: open /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname files and make sure hostname matches 2nd line in hosts file
<N1N31NCHN41L5> why am i not allowed to run most anything - this is what i always get = Failed to run /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk as user root.
<N1N31NCHN41L5> The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator.    how can i fix this eror. this is also preventing me from upgrading to hary heron
<visik7> Malaz: and since everybody use flash it dies in painfull death :)
<Optimus55> can't get to firefox website... :(
<Malaz> visik: Hah, it worked ONLY for flash for a while on my comp.  And videos, but that was it.
<ricardo_> tytyt
<Malaz> Thanks again, visik.
<visik7> Malaz: yes some schizophrenic behavior
<ricardo_> oi
<visik7> Malaz: you're welcome
<glitsj16> Optimus55: knowing that the final 3.0 is freshly baked and the record attempt, i guess even mozilla can get overloaded ..
<Jack_Sparrow> ricardo_ Please dont do that
<ricardo_> hi to brasil 1
<dan_> any suggestions on enabling direct rendering for regular users; root glxinfo | grep direct = Yes
<visik7> N1N31NCHN41L5: you have create another user that is not the one created when you install your sys ?
<n00dle> az, I did a search on it, found a hit on a forum, tried to go to the referenced bug entry on launchpad, but it's down for upgrades.
<Malaz> visik: Kinda like KDE4.0.  Awesome features, but why would you include it in a 'enterprise' release??
<Jack_Sparrow> !br > ricardo_
<ricardo_> oi
<N1N31NCHN41L5> visik7:  i gave my user account FULL permissions when i created it - what do i do???
<visik7> N1N31NCHN41L5: it was a question
<ricardo_> iu
<Malaz> visik: Thanks for the help, the lack of sound was getting really annoying.
<Jack_Sparrow> ricardo_ Please stop
<visik7> Malaz: don't ask it to me I really don't know :)
<sudobash> lol
<ricardo_> ok
<N1N31NCHN41L5> nope - only made this one when i setup
<Zeroyez> yeah the lines match (other than the 127.0.0.1 in front of it)
<ricardo_> hi !
<visik7> N1N31NCHN41L5: mmm sudo ls what says ?
<visik7> :)
<sudobash> wow ricardo is something
<visik7> (not kidding)
<Zeroyez> but my problem isn't just with nautilus, it's anything that I apply root to that has a graphical interface
<N1N31NCHN41L5> visik7: sudo ls says nothing -
<scizzo-> is virtualbox for generic kernel a bit broken in hardy?
<Zeroyez> it will just open and immediately close
<visik7> N1N31NCHN41L5: sudo -i ?
<scizzo-> I can't load the vbox module correctly it seems
<N1N31NCHN41L5> visik7:  nada again
<Jack_Sparrow> Zeroyez Have you used sudo to run gui apps in the past..  instead of gksudo?
<n00dle> scizzo-, having the same prob just after the kernel update.
<Zeroyez> nope
<visik7> N1N31NCHN41L5: nada in what sens ?
<n00dle> scizzo-, it seems there isn't a vboxdrv.ko built yet for 2.6.24-19
<visik7> N1N31NCHN41L5: what does it says ?
<sgodsell> hey everyone here download firefox 3 right now.  It is officially released today.  They need millions of users to download firefox 3 to set a world record.
<scizzo-> n00dle: wonderful
<sgodsell> http://blog.mozilla.com/airmozilla/2008/06/13/download-day-live/
<Jack_Sparrow> sgodsell  Please stop
<gaintsura> hey all, I've been dealing with my system locking up for about 2 months now, it does it completely random, and I could be running anything, This last time when it froze, just before it did, I noticed that there is a memory leak in something, although it locked up before I was able to find out. Where would I find out what it was?
<sgodsell> http://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-3.0&os=linux&lang=en-US
<N1N31NCHN41L5> visik7:  it doesnt say anything at all - just goes to the next line josh@ubuntu:~$
<__ryan__> gaintsura,  did you run memtest
<mneptok> N1N31NCHN41L5: why do you need to run those GNOME daemon processes as root?
<gaintsura> __ryan__: yes, I've run memtest, and it found nothing
<visik7> N1N31NCHN41L5: so you not have any way to become root ?
<Zeroyez> uh somehow the channel froze for me
<__ryan__> does it happen in X and console or just X
<n00dle> scizzo-, I found a forum entry with a reference to a bug, but the launchpad system's down for an upgrade right now, and I can't go there to see if there's a workaround, a solution, or if we're just screwed
<N1N31NCHN41L5> visik7:  how do i become root
<gaintsura> __ryan__:  both
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo > N1N31NCHN41L5
<mneptok> N1N31NCHN41L5: *why* are you trying to run software-properties-gtk as root?
<N1N31NCHN41L5>  Failed to run /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk as user root.
<mneptok> N1N31NCHN41L5: not to mention, sudo is not to be used with such things, anyway. an error is expected.
<visik7> n00dle: so the only thing you can do is wait like us :)
<N1N31NCHN41L5> i got that when i tried to open software sources - after that software sources doesnt even open now
<mneptok> N1N31NCHN41L5: just run the software update applet from the menu system
<gaintsura> __ryan__:  when my system locked last, I had looked down at my system monitor and both my physical and swap were full up
<Juventino> hi, i got kubuntu installed on an HP 530 notebook, alsa is installed alright, but there's no sound, when i try to play an mp3 or a movie or whatever..
<graft> !ff3 > graft
<Zeroyez> so no i've never used sudo to run gui things, i've always used gksudo or the enter password window after clicking something in the menu
<N1N31NCHN41L5> mneptok:  heres where u missed the beginning - that DOESNT work - SAME eror
<visik7> time to sleep bye
<N1N31NCHN41L5> visik7:  ty for the help
<mneptok> N1N31NCHN41L5: running from the menu? NOT typing commands in a terminal?
<__ryan__> gaintsura,  was there anything in /var/log/syslog
<gaintsura> you want a pastebin of my syslog?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> mneptok: yes running from the menu - all these erors have come from menu not the terminal
<visik7> I like this channel nobody bother you on a query if you give help
<visik7> :)
<__ryan__> not if nothing stands out
<visik7> 'night
<Christop> Can someone help me? I cant get it to detect my 2nd monitor
<__ryan__> gaintsura, how much ram do you have on that system?
<mneptok> N1N31NCHN41L5: i'd like a screenshot of that, if you don't mind
<gaintsura> 2GB
<gaintsura> and 4GB swap
<jameslr> Zeroyez: try gksudo -d appname. Should give extra debug info on the terminal. Maybe something useful in there?
<Varak_> Christop: what kinda video card?
<__ryan__> 4gig swap is too much by the way
<Christop> 8800gt
<jameslr> Zeroyez: did you check your logs?
<Varak_> nvidia?
<Christop> yea
<Varak_> did you try nvidia-settings and nvidia-xconfig
<Juventino> guys
<Juventino> ??
<Miesco> Is there a repository for ubuntu where you can get kmencoder and stuff?
<gaintsura> __ryan__: I figured as much, but its better to be safe imo
<Varak_> i think i had to install the nvida driver as well
<N1N31NCHN41L5> mneptok:  there is nothing to screenshot - when it downloads the installer tool after tool downloads it all just dissapears and nothing is left - i tried to open software sources and it gave that error after asking for password then software sources does Nothing now - sudo ls just brings up anopther prompt line in the terminal - again nothing to show
<Varak_> but those things should let you do that
<__ryan__> i have 1 gig of ram and even with compiz going i don't even touch my swap space lol
<troxor> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<MrElendig> __ryan__: compiz dosn't use mutch system ram
<Zeroyez> err, where can I find these logs?
<Juventino> guys, any idea why i may get no sound?
<jameslr> Zeroyez: start with /var/log/messages
<gaintsura> __ryan__: http://pastebin.com/d78a09f2f  this is a log of the half hour leading up to my reboot
<Jack_Sparrow> what the
<N1N31NCHN41L5> mneptok:  did that make sence???
<Zeroyez> Jun 17 19:55:09 zeroyez-desktop kernel: [ 1648.617323] nautilus[6143]: segfault at 00000000 eip 00000000 esp b62c825c error 4
<Zeroyez> aha
<jedimind> is wine 1.0 in repos yet ?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> mneptok:  i can't even add a repository to the list of software sources
<__ryan__> gaintsura,  it could be those acip errors i guess
<gaintsura> thats kind of what I thought, but how do I find out whats causing them?
<jameslr> Zeroyez: create another user and try to gksudo as another user some other process. if it works with the other user then it's likely something in root's home directory
<N1N31NCHN41L5> I cant open software sources or synaptics manger at all - Please Anyone HELP
<__ryan__> gaintsura, edit your grub menu.1st file and add defoptions= noapic
<__ryan__> then try reboot and see if it happens still
<Zeroyez> okay
<jameslr> Zeroyez: but if you're getting kernel segfaults it's likely a driver of some sort, maybe video?
<newbeginer> when i boot live cd from cd-rom i get a message squashfs.error
<bazhang> N1N31NCHN41L5, open a terminal
<Juventino> hmm
<N1N31NCHN41L5> bazhang:  Open
<pgreptom> Hello.  I'm running a desktop I put together.. but I'm having problems.  When I hibernate, I resume.. and have no sound; same for suspend.  same for "s2disk" from uswsusp.  Google is turning me up empty.  Anyone have any ideas, or what tags to search for?
<Zeroyez> well it was the new kernel update that caused them
<Juventino> so no one here got any idea about why u may get no sound???
<MrElendig> N1N31NCHN41L5: check that no pkgmanager are running, then kill the lock file
<newbeginer> does it means the live cd i burn is broken or my cd-rom cannot run?
<bazhang> N1N31NCHN41L5, cat /etc/apt/sources.list and past to paste.ubuntu.com
<jameslr> Zeroyez: were you using custom drivers that you didn't install from repo?
<gaintsura> __ryan__: isn't that supposed to be acpi ??
<Zeroyez> nope
<N1N31NCHN41L5> MrElendig: how do i do that???
<jameslr> Zeroyez: boot previous kernel and see if the problem clears up
<MrElendig> N1N31NCHN41L5: man ps
<Zeroyez> Oh, I've got virtualbox guest additions
<jameslr> Zeroyez: that could do it
<Zeroyez> Since half the time I'm always running ubuntu from an vmdk file on VBox on Windows
<__ryan__> gaintsura,  yes soryr
<__ryan__> sorry
<Zeroyez> But I've never had a problem till this darn kernel upgrade
<N1N31NCHN41L5> MrElendig:  ok i typed man ps have a users man
<__ryan__> gaintsura,  is it a laptop?
<__ryan__> toshiba?
<gaintsura> yes its a laptop
<__ryan__> is it toshiba by chance?
<gaintsura> ...
<gaintsura> what the hell.. are you psyhic?
<gaintsura> lol
<__ryan__> haha i know the problem
<gaintsura> ?
<__ryan__> gaintsura,  my girlfriends toshiba was doing the same thing with vista
<glitsj16> newbeginer: it could mean a badly burned cd yes, did you check the md5 during the install ?
<Zeroyez> be right back logging in on a different user
<jameslr> Zeroyez: kernel upgrades are pretty major. Ubuntu is pretty aggressive with kernels, but then again i'm used to enterprise linux distros
<newbeginer> i don know how to check md5
<gaintsura> __ryan__:  ok, how do i fix it?
<__ryan__> gaintsura,  i had to disable the power saving settings to fix it.
<gaintsura> ??
<newbeginer> does nero speed can test the md5???
<__ryan__> had to make it always 100% cpu power even while on battery
<gaintsura> like disable ALL power saving?
<__ryan__> yes
<gaintsura> care to point me in the direction?
<glitsj16> newbeginer: it's in the menu option when the live cd boots up, i think near the bottom, something like 'check cd for errors'
<adamb_>  How could I tell if a server has booted back up from an unexpected shutdown?
<mneptok> adamb_: ping
<__ryan__> gaintsura,  i never did it for linux but i garuntee that's your problem, i bet that noacpi during boot will do it though
<gaintsura> ok
<jameslr> adamb_: check last
<reteph> (does i just chime in if i'm looking for help?)
<__ryan__> i'm sure there's lots on google
<legend2440> open /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname files and make sure hostname matches 2nd line in hosts fileN1N31NCHN41L5:
<glitsj16> newbeginer: don't know nero speed, the install cd has that menu option, very easy
<gaintsura> __ryan__: actually I noticed that a lot of distros dislike acpi on my laptop
<mneptok> gaintsura: noacpi will not work, unless you are using an old bversion of Ubuntu
<adamb_> jameslr: and I should look for user reboot?
<gaintsura> mneptok: Hardy
<legend2440> open /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname files and make sure hostname matches 2nd line in hosts file
<N1N31NCHN41L5> bazhang:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/21016/
<__ryan__> gaintsura,  i'm not sure if toshiba has a fix for it yet but they didn't a few months ago when i was trying to fix my gf's
<jameslr> adamb_: yeah
<__ryan__> i would call their tech support
<mneptok> gaintsura: the "noacpi" kernel parameter has been deprecated in favor of "acpi=off" so use that instead
<legend2440> N1N31NCHN41L5: open /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname files and make sure hostname matches 2nd line in hosts file
<gaintsura> ok
<adamb_> it should be the last user to login, yes?
<newbeginer> when i put in the live cd...there got three button
<arooni> is there a way to send faxes via ubuntu thru the internet (as i dont have a fax card or fax line)?
<jameslr> it should have a "reboot" entry
<gaintsura> mneptok, __ryan__: thats in /boot/grub/menu.lst right?
<__ryan__> yeah but do what he said ;)
<bazhang> N1N31NCHN41L5, what happens when you sudo apt-get update (ie what error does it give)
<metalpres> how do i overwrite ff2 with ff3 on gutsy?  i dont want to have copies of both
<__ryan__> oh and gaintsura  if you call toshiba, i wouldn't tell them you're using linux when it happens lol
<newbeginer> there not such check disk button.
<gaintsura> __ryan__: trust me, I know lol, I'm pretty sure I already voided the warranty
<Zeroyez> yeah i've still got the problem when logged on as a different user
<gaintsura> I put acpi=off at the end of the kernel line right?
<Zeroyez> I also tried restarting my computer and booting into a different version kernel and it still happens
<__ryan__> gaintsura,  it must be a known issue by now maybe there's a bios patch
<jameslr> Zeroyez: the idea was not to login to another user it was to use gksudo to run a program as another user
<glitsj16> newbeginer: there are some tips on this page http://www.linuxfortravelers.com/check-the-ubuntu-file-for-errors .. are you on a windows machine right now ?
<Zeroyez> oh :|
<newbeginer> yes,
<N1N31NCHN41L5> bazhang: josh@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get update        [sudo] password for josh:
<N1N31NCHN41L5> josh@ubuntu:~$
<__ryan__> first thing i did was get rid of sudo lol, i can't stand it
<N1N31NCHN41L5> it just rolls right back to the prompt
<genii> Looks like empty sources.list
<gaintsura> __ryan__: I'm supposed to put acpi=off at the end of the kernel line right?
<Zeroyez> It still immediately closes when I run something as another user
<glitsj16> newbeginer: ok, there are plenty of md5sum checkers freely available for windows, that page mentioons a few you can try on the .iso you downloaded
<__ryan__> gaintsura,  i'm not really a grub expert but that sounds right, ask in #grub
<newbeginer> Graphical MD5Sum izzit?
<genii> gaintsura: acpi=off   or else noacpi
<gaintsura> __ryan__: alright, I'm gonna go try this, thanks for the help, I'll brb
<__ryan__> no problem, it will work lol
<Zeroyez> Although when running something from gksudo as another user I get this:
<Zeroyez> cannot open display:
<Zeroyez> Run 'nautilus --help' to see a full list of available command line options.
<glitsj16> gaintsura: you might want to check the 'lapic' option as well if thats mentioned in your logs
<derenrich> I setup ssh-keys on my computer to avoid typing in my passwod, but now I have to type my passphrase _and_ my password. What do i change on the remote machine to fix this?
<legend2440> N1N31NCHN41L5: open /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname files and make sure hostname matches 2nd line in hosts file  so it should say     127.0.1.1    <hostname>
<reteph> any advice on shutdowns during seemingly random parts of 8.04 installation on a dell latitude d810 laptop?
<glitsj16> newbeginer: yes, that's one you can use
<marinica> I want a yahoo mess client that has support for webcam and mic
<marinica> who can help me please
<N1N31NCHN41L5> bazhang: legend2440: i dont have a hosts or hostname folder in etc.......
<jameslr> Zeroyez: I'd still try to track it down from a driver perspective. Obviously the new kernel isn't behaving well with something if you're getting segfaults
<legend2440> N1N31NCHN41L5: hardy?
<newbeginer> okay, i need to go for work now...tonight i will check the iso image tht you ppl recomened for me just now. thanks for helping. good days!
<newbeginer> bye
<Gun_Smoke> N1N31NCHN41L5, You still can't sudo?
<jameslr> Zeroyez: if you boot the previous kernel do you still get the error?
<Pici> N1N31NCHN41L5: they are files, not folders
<jameslr> Zeroyez: or crashes
<Zeroyez> yes
<Gun_Smoke> everything is a file :)
<N1N31NCHN41L5> legend - gutsy - trying to upgrage and this is whats in my host.conf # The "order" line is only used by old versions of the C library.
<N1N31NCHN41L5> order hosts,bind
<N1N31NCHN41L5> multi on
<jameslr> Zeroyez: what does uname -r output?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> Gun_Smoke:  is still screwed
<Gun_Smoke> bummer
<Zeroyez> 2.6.24-19-generic
<jameslr> Zeroyez: did you try the previous kernel?
<Zeroyez> yes...
<joshual> hey folks trying to figure out how to have my toucpad turn off when i plug in a mouse, and turn back on when i unplug it... there are some things about this in the forum but very poorly documented...
<jameslr> Zeroyez: /var/log/messages say anything else strange?
<legend2440> N1N31NCHN41L5: /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname  are files not folders.
<N1N31NCHN41L5> yea - dunce moment - i posted what is in my host.conf in here
<Zeroyez> nope, just Jun 17 20:10:56 zeroyez-desktop kernel: [  271.274952] nautilus[5746]: segfault at 00000000 eip 00000000 esp b631325c error 4
<Zeroyez> oh wait, Jun 17 20:07:16 zeroyez-desktop dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.reason
<Zeroyez> and a bunch of eth0 related errors
<RogueX> hi people how do i install themes?
<RogueX> orange one is horrid
<bazhang> !themes | RogueX
<ubottu> RogueX: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<legend2440> N1N31NCHN41L5: so you don't have a file named just hosts in the /etc folder?
<jameslr> Zeroyez: and this is happening with any application?
<Zeroyez> anything run as a different user that has a graphic interface
<Zeroyez> actually, i don't know I haven't tried anything non graphical as a different user
<reteph> help, please?
<jameslr> Zeroyez: trash the /tmp/gconfd* /tmp/orbit-root
<jameslr> Zeroyez: the /tmp/gconfd-root rather
<pwolfe> why is it that when I install the nvidia driver from their site, it is over written upon a reboot?  i have tried installing with envy, thats even worse
<Juventino> guys, when u run speaker-test the speakers work alright, but i still get nothing in X
<jameslr> Zeroyez: not all of them
<stewy__> night all
<N1N31NCHN41L5> legends - i found the files :D
<stewy__> got a question, i'm trying to do a ./configure for the qtella installation
<Zeroyez> hmm that'd be sudo rm -r /tmp/gconfd-root/* ?
<stewy__> however when i run the ./configure i get an error saying it cant locate the qt header files though i know i have them install
<stewy__> ed
<jameslr> Zeroyez: sudo rm -rf /tmp/gconfd-root should do it
<Zeroyez> okay
<dougb> is there an easy way to connect to a secure webdav in ubuntu 8.04?
<dougb> i've tried looking on google and ubuntuforums.org with no success
<Zeroyez> done
<Flannel> dougb: What are you trying to access via webdav, and what is your definition of secure?
<dougb> Flannel username and password
<legend2440> N1N31NCHN41L5: can you paste the hosts and hostname files?
<jameslr> Zeroyez: try it again??
<dougb> i read on ubuntu forums that the only method of webdav 8.04 supports out of the box is to connect to a webdav with guest support
<dougb> or with a guest account
<elllaxxx> does anyone know how to hack myspaces?
<bazhang> http://www.howtoforge.com/webdav_with_ssl_and_two_factor_authentication dougb
<Drk_Guy> Hi guys!
<bazhang> elllaxxx, not here
<yitz_> Hi peoples. I got Debian but am thinking of switching th Ubuntu, Debian takes too long to release and the Deb unstable is too unstable. Can I just switch repos and start upgrading packages? Or would that really not work?
<stewy__> ... no help :(
<elllaxxx> OH MAN
<elllaxxx> where?
<Drk_Guy> Im having a little problem
<Flannel> dougb: oh, sorry, you want to conenct to one, not set one up.  Right. There's a number of things you can add: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=webdav&searchon=all&suite=hardy&section=all (a lot of those will be libraries/server related0
<bazhang> elllaxxx, no idea; offtopic here
<Zeroyez> nope still happens
<genii> dougb: There has been a bug filed against this with Nautilus https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/222532   (although launchpad is currently unavailable)
<Flannel> yitz_: It may work, but isn't supported, no.
<ubottu> genii: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: HTTP Error 503: Service Temporarily Unavailable (https://launchpad.net/bugs/222532/+text)
<jameslr> Zeroyez: sorry man I'm outta ideas.
<Drk_Guy> I've just done a clean Gutsy install with the alternate CD, but i cant configure eth0 so i can enable Firestarter, what can i do?
<Zeroyez> I'll try booting inside virtualbox and see if anything good happens
<mabus3ac> hi
<sEbAsTiAnFfX> How can i install firefox 3 in ubuntu ffrom a package?
<bazhang> elllaxxx, please dont PM me about this as it is offtopic and I have no idea
<reteph> installation issue with random shutdowns sprinkled throughout the process.   should i ask about it here or just go for it on the forums?
<yitz_> Flannel: That sounds very non-commital ;) Any idea is people did it?
<stewy__> wat kind of package sebastian?
<IdleOne> sEbAsTiAnFfX, you cant
<sEbAsTiAnFfX> :O
<sEbAsTiAnFfX> :(
<mabus3ac> is there an expert on installing?
<Drk_Guy> I've just done a clean Gutsy install with the alternate CD, but i cant configure eth0 so i can enable Firestarter, what can i do?
<genii> Drk_Guy: man interfaces           will show you examples of entries you can make in the file /etc/network/interfaces        to declare your ethernet devices
<Flannel> yitz_: It's noncommital because it probably wont work ;)  No, I dont know of anyone who has done it.
<IdleOne> sEbAsTiAnFfX, wait a few days and there should be a package soon
<sEbAsTiAnFfX> but there will be a package soon?
<sEbAsTiAnFfX> ok
<stewy__> can somebody help me with the qtella install?
<sEbAsTiAnFfX> thanks
<Drk_Guy> Any command to configure ip adress and the like?
<stewy__> sebastian the package is available in synaptec package manager
<Drk_Guy> genii, i need to configure static IP
<stewy__> the install is available
<IdleOne> stewy__, firefox 3.0?
<dougb> ok thanks you guys, i'm working with a bunch of kids right now so i'll go back to that page you provided Flannel
<genii> Drk_Guy: Yes, the manpage covers those examples as well.
<bazhang> !install | mabus3ac
<ubottu> mabus3ac: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<sEbAsTiAnFfX> stewy, but is RC
<sEbAsTiAnFfX> is not the final
<dougb> and i'll keep an update on that launchpad page genii
<N1N31NCHN41L5> legend2440:  paste in here????
<yitz_> Flannel: Probably not? Oh well. I guess I'm gonna stick with Deb for the while. Maybe get backports... Thanks for your time!
<bazhang> sEbAsTiAnFfX, the final is in repos; should hit your mirror soon.
<legend2440> N1N31NCHN41L5: no in pastebin
<emorris> hi, even if I leave the root account disabled, should I still give it a password with sudo passwd, otherwise it can be accessed in recovery mode?
<stewy__> yes its the final
<legend2440> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<IdleOne> bazhang, really ahh wow that was quick
<genii> dougb: Should be back up soon, it's a few minutes overdue to come back from some maintenance
<gaintsura> __ryan__: I ran acpi=off and that REALLY did not go well with my system. Also, something that clicked during that ordeal, at boot after selecting my OS, I get a bug notice.. let me see if I can find it
<stewy__> also synaptic also updated it automatically for me
<bazhang> IdleOne, thankfully so :)
<IdleOne> bazhang, hehe I hear you
<jameslr> emorris: securing a box from physical access is a challenge. No password security will give complete peace of mind
<mabus3ac> i just finished building my computer, put a install disc in to get an os on it, but it cant load it. i tried like 4 distro but none will work...
<bazhang> mabus3ac, did you set in bios to boot from cd first?
<ravtux> have you tried a live cd mabus?
<jameslr> emorris: trust your users or...don't let them access the machine :P
<keithclark> Hi everyone...anyone know how to setup a scanner?  Mine used to work before the 8.04 upgrade and I'm not sure how to get it back.
<Flannel> emorris: No.  You shouldn't give it a password.  Physical access to a system is doom for security.
<t35t0r> where is "man 2 dup" ?
<stewy__> i cant install qtella :(
<mabus3ac> it starts booting from cd. it even shows the loading bar for ubuntu
<mabus3ac> but then it crushes
<bazhang> mabus3ac, then md5 the iso
<Drk_Guy> genii, There is a GUI config utility available, but which is the cmd for running it?
<emorris> ﻿jameslr, ﻿Flannel: is there any harm in giving it a password though?
<mabus3ac> md5?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> legend2440: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21019/
<bazhang> !md5 | mabus3ac
<ubottu> mabus3ac: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<reteph> i have the same issue as mabus3ac
<swansk> Firefox update today?
<jameslr> emorris: not really. as long as the password is secure
<Flannel> emorris: You'll be enabling the root account
<bazhang> reteph, then see ubottu link above
<t35t0r> where are all the programming man pages?!!?
<stewy__> when i do the ./configure on qtella it says it cant find the qt header files but i have the qt header files installed
<reteph> md5'ed everything.
<bazhang> swansk, yes to final
<reteph> it's all correct.
<__ryan__> gaintsura, did your system still boot?
<bazhang> reteph, then do integrity check on disk
 * swansk 's update manager at work
<gaintsura> __ryan__:  yes, however it disabled A LOT of stuff
<BUBOY> hello, i need help, I was beeing stupid today and did su and tried userdel root, and now i can't boot up
<emorris> ﻿﻿jameslr, ﻿Flannel: really? I thought you could just leave it disabled but set a password
<jameslr> since when is root 'disabled'?
<legend2440> N1N31NCHN41L5: did you find "hostname" file in /etc? and does it say ubuntu in there?
<jameslr> it has a shell...
<__ryan__> gaintsura, yeah there must be another way
<N1N31NCHN41L5> legend2440: and ALL it says in hostname is ubuntu
<Flannel> emorris: No, its disabled, or it has a password.  If you wanted, I suppose you could set up a password at the GRUB prompt.  But again, access to a physical system meansyou can circumvent any sort of security put into place
<Zeroyez> everything's working fine when I run Ubuntu from a vmdk on virtualbox
<stewy__> *sigh* ahh being ignored... such a fun activity
<Flannel> jameslr: Always
<Zeroyez> I can do gksudo and everything
<soundray> jameslr: the root account is locked. You can get a root shell with sudo -i
<mabus3ac> i did that integrity check , and it finds a problem, but i dont realy see why it should be on 5 cds
<emorris> ﻿jameslr: sorry, i meant like loging in to gnome or a login shell
<reteph> bazhang:  this is the second disk i've tried.  they checked out. i also tried my old 5.10 disks that were official disk from ubuntu.  same issue.
<Flannel> mabus3ac: You need to burn it slower.  4x is recommended.
<IdleOne> bazhang, remind me what the command to see what version package is installed?
<emorris> ﻿Flannel: OK, thanks
<bazhang> stewy__, just saying cant do it will get little help; we need exact errors, what you tried, what tutorial you were following etc
<Flannel> IdleOne: apt-cahe policy package
<genii> Drk_Guy: When there is no entries in the /etc/network/interfaces     normally networkmanager is giving an icon which you can use.
<IdleOne> Flannel, thanks was the policy part I forgot lol
<mabus3ac> well, ill try. but is it normal that all 5 cds run on my old computer and not on my new one?
<Drk_Guy> genii, Cant find it
<legend2440> N1N31NCHN41L5: ok thats right. sorry i thought that might be the problem. sometimes hosts and hostname files don't match and it causes problems like yours.. but not the case here
<Flannel> mabus3ac: Have you tried the alternate CD?
<bazhang> mabus3ac, no that is not normal
<genii> Drk_Guy: I'm curently on KDE so I can't easily guide you on where to find it
<N1N31NCHN41L5> no - and i am SOOOOOOOO lost
<gaintsura> __ryan__: I cant find the bug notice anywhere =\
<IdleOne> Flannel,  3.0~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 0 is FF3.0 final?
<JFlash> guys i need help
<mabus3ac> no i tried ubuntu, ubuntu 64 , kubuntu, mandriva and knoppix
<JFlash> i have this ubuntu cd
<legend2440> N1N31NCHN41L5: problem just started?
<bazhang> mabus3ac, the alt cd or the minimal perhaps then
<mabus3ac> all but u64 run on my old one
<stewy__> bazhang i got the qtella file as a tar.gz file. Did the tar xvzf thing and its now extracted. Im trying to run the configure now but it wont run
<JFlash> i setup the computer to boot from the cd drive
<JFlash> but it wont fire the installation
<t35t0r> it was in manpages-dev !
<Flannel> IdleOne: No, that's beta5.  hardy-updates has rc1, and final will be out soon-ish (before 8.04.1)
<Drk_Guy> genii, I dont knwo how, but it disappeared
<arooni> is there a way to send faxes via ubuntu thru the internet (as i dont have a fax card or fax line)?
<bazhang> JFlash, give us the whole question on one line please-->easy on the enter key
<soundray> mabus3ac: could the CD drive be faulty?
<JFlash> anyway i can trigger ubuntu installation from the command line ?
<stewy__> bazhang the error i get is "qt headers not found. If you have installed Qt in an unusual place, please use the "--with-qt-includes=" option
<N1N31NCHN41L5> first time i tried to upgrade or add software repositories was today
<soundray> arooni: there are OS-independent services for that
<swansk> I am going to assume today's  firefox update isn't all that different from what I have been using on Ubuntu.
<genii> Drk_Guy: You could try running it by: alt-f2      then: networkmanager
<mabus3ac> i suspect my building skillz to be faulty
<IdleOne> Flannel, bazhang said it was already up but he may have been mistaken or maybe my mirrors havent been updated yet
<gaintsura> is there a way to pause boot up?
<reteph>  the issue comes up randomly throughout installation.. i've seen some stuff on the forums possible relating to "intel_rng:  FWH not detected" but i'm not sure how to deal with it.
<bazhang> stewy__, you compiling from source? be sure build-essential is installed
<jameslr> arooni: www.efax.com?
<gaintsura> or even be able to see EVERYTHING that is output by the system from the time you select an OS to boot
<N1N31NCHN41L5> legend2440:   first time i tried to upgrade or add software repositories was today
<JFlash> how can I bootstrap the livecd from the command line please. It's not booting on startup for some reason
<legend2440> N1N31NCHN41L5: maybe if you post your problem here again someone will have an idea
<mabus3ac> i ll finish for today... thx for your help
<Drk_Guy> genii, Found cmd, network-admin
<jameslr> arooni: drivetoyourneighborhoodkinkos.com
<Flannel> arooni: There are also programs in the repos: efax (with efax-gtk), anda number of other applications: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=fax&searchon=names&suite=hardy&section=all
<stewy__> bazhang yes i have build-essential installed and yes im compiling from source, it was the only method available
<Hodge> Is gnome better than kde?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> my problem is i cant upgrade or ANYTHING that comes from a menu and asks for a password is denied
<Drk_Guy> WTF?
<Flannel> Hodge: No, they're different.
<IdleOne> !best | Hodge
<ubottu> Hodge: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bazhang> Hodge, offtopic here; please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ravtux> i want to ask a stupid question, how do you phonetically say ubuntu?   you bun tuh?
<Drk_Guy> I started network-admin with gksu, but it wont let me modify values
<glitsj16> swansk: not much no, i guess you shouln't notice any changes, besides some extensions (add-ons) you might have installed that are still not compatible
<Drk_Guy> :(
<Flannel> ravtux: oo-boon-too
<ravtux> ty :-)
<reteph> so, try alternate cd install and then come back and get further assistance if that doesn't work?
<soundray> arooni: where are you located?
<arooni> soundray, seattle, wa
<bazhang> reteph, well you could put some boot params in like acpi=off and remove quiet and splash to see all the error messages
<FireFlyFan> I am looking to format my HDD to NTFS rather then Fat32 how would I got about this?
<soundray> arooni: there are plenty of US-based email-to-fax services
<arooni> soundray, any free?
<reteph> okay.  thank you.  i'll give all of those a try.  have a good night to those who helped.
<stewy__> bazhang i tried running ./configure --with-qt-includes but i dont know wat to put after the = sign
<jameslr> FireFlyFan: best done in windows...just use the GUI tools to format it as NTFS
<ASULutzy> FireFlyFan: You can just fdisk
<soundray> arooni: probably. Some of the UK ones are free.
<FireFlyFan> yeah I lack windows at the moment which is why I am asking....
<jameslr> ASULutzy: fdisk doesn't format the drive, just partitions it.
<ASULutzy> jameslr: You can create a new partition and set the file system type to ntfs, no?
<Bizzeh> hey, how difficult is it to alter the ubuntu boot splash logo?
<jameslr> ASULutzy: yeah, but I dare you to write a file to that resulting drive...
<soundray> !usplash | Bizzeh
<ubottu> Bizzeh: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<jameslr> ASULutzy: or mount it for that matter
<solexious> [Q] What is the sudo apt-get command to auto remove stuff i dont need?
<ASULutzy> jameslr: Really that bad huh?
<soundray> solexious: sudo apt-get autoremove
<ASULutzy> jameslr: You can't just set the id to 7 and then write it?
<BUBOY> hey guys i need help i accidently deleted root
<solexious> soundray: Thank you
<jameslr> ASULutzy: no, you have to create a proper filesystem on it first.
<soundray> BUBOY: what exactly did you delete?
<stewy__> another problem i'm having, how do i get rid of the msg on start up that says "undefined video mode 31b"
<ASULutzy> jameslr: oh of course
<BUBOY> soundray: i was being dumb, and did userdel root
<legend2440> N1N31NCHN41L5: does      sudo -i   work in terminal?
<ASULutzy> jameslr: I was saying fdisk it to set the partition and then use mkfs.ntfs
<ASULutzy> jameslr: http://linux.die.net/man/8/mkfs.ntfs
<gaintsura> MP-Bios Bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC <--- anyone know what thats all about? (I'm googling now(
<BUBOY> now it gives me sudo: no passwd entry for root!
<soundray> BUBOY: you can probably boot from a live CD and fix it.
<jameslr> ASULutzy: it's just preference I guess. I wouldn't use a windows utility to make an ext3 filesystem
<BUBOY> ok, thanks
<ASULutzy> jameslr: I'll agree with you here that it's probably safer to use windows
<jameslr> ASULutzy: that's all I was saying. Not that you couldn't do it. I know you can format NTFS on linux. just scary though...
<soundray> BUBOY: you need to mount your root directory and edit /mnt/etc/passwd (you can use the live system's /etc/passwd as a model)
<gaintsura> __ryan__:  you may have been right with the noapic as apposed to acpi=off
<Karsynoma> Just a quick question, has there been any progress in terms of getting the ATI drivers to work for Hardy by any chance? Previously, the Catalyst 8.4 driver for my x1650 worked fine under Gutsy, but not so much with Hardy/Elyssa.
<gaintsura> hey IndyGunFreak ^_^
<BUBOY> thank you guys
<IndyGunFreak> gaintsura: how's it going..
<jameslr> Karsynoma: gl with that one. I have yet to get my Catalyst drivers working in Hardy with DRI
<__ryan__> gaintsura,  why's that
<ASULutzy> Karsynoma: my desktop has a 2900XT and uses the fglrx drivers just fine
<gaintsura> not bad, I'm getting closer to solving my lock problems... it seems there is a memory leak in something
<__ryan__> i think apic is more so power management
<__ryan__> i'm not sure
<ASULutzy> Karsynoma, jameslr: Though I haven't tried dual-head on the desktop
<gaintsura> __ryan__: MP-Bios Bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC <-- that and a post on linuxquestions.org
<jameslr> ASULutzy: are you getting DRI to work properly? compiz and the like?
<gaintsura> IndyGunFreak: not bad, figuring out my locking problem, seems to be a memory leak/hog
<ASULutzy> jameslr: Compiz works just fine on my desktop
<IndyGunFreak> gaintsura: purple?
<ASULutzy> jameslr: Again, using a 2900XT
<glitsj16> __ryan__: that's acpi
<gaintsura> IndyGunFreak: I'm not sure exactly what the memory leak/hog is, I never get a chance to find out before I fully lock up
<mellery_> irc://irc.rizon.net/KaizouFansubs
<jameslr> ASULutzy: what does your fglrxinfo output? mine is using MesaGL...I need to fix that. I still can't get the damned DRI to work though.
<ASULutzy> jameslr: I did have to write a custom script to rewrite /proc/mtrr in order to get fglrx to work with 4 gb or more of ram... That was absolutely brutal, but other than that
<gaintsura> glitsj16: then what is apic ?
<jameslr> ASULutzy: I had to uninstall all compiz otherwise I would get a white screen
<IndyGunFreak> gaintsura: ok, i  think i know who you are..lol, i didn't recognize the nname
<getBoa> does anybody here have the RTL8187 wireless card???
<soundray> gaintsura: advanced programmable interrupt controller
<gaintsura> =P
<ASULutzy> jameslr: I wonder if your problem is related to what mine was... Do you have >3.2GB of ram?
<glitsj16> __RYAN__: not sure, but i think that is a BIOS related system
<gaintsura> soundray: ahh ok
<jameslr> ASULutzy: no, just 2GB
<IndyGunFreak> gaintsura: well i wouldn't have thought of a memory leak, thats for sure..
<gaintsura> soundray: is it viable to disable it if its causing problems?
<jameslr> ASULutzy: are you running 32bit? or 64?
<JFlash> how can I bootstrap the livecd from the command line of another distro please? It's not booting on startup for some reason
<ASULutzy> jameslr: 64 bit on the desktop
<Karsynoma> The whole issue is a bit frustrating. I naively thought that the Catalyst 8.5 driver would somehow solve this issue, but my effort was in vain. That was a 54MB or so download, and I'm on dial-up. I nearly yanked my hair out.
<soundray> gaintsura: yes
<gaintsura> IndyGunFreak: me either, I caught it out of the corner of my eye on my task bar, swap and physical were full up
<__ryan__> gaintsura, either way your problem is the power settings for your cpu's, not sure how to disable it though
<IndyGunFreak> gaintsura: hmm
<gaintsura> soundray: ok, so it would be noapic right?
<ish_nitti> irc://irc.omgirc.com/chatzone
<nspryspartan> hey any one here has firefox3 yet?
<jameslr> ASULutzy: I have an X850 Pro. A bit older than your card...should still work.
<soundray> gaintsura: yes
<gaintsura> ^_^ thanks soundray
<ish_nitti> nspryspartan, yeah i just updated it
<IndyGunFreak> gaintsura: ok, so it wasn't my fault, i t was your fault for not giving me enougth info..lol
<ASULutzy> jameslr: I can't unfortunately get the output of fglrxinfo from here
<ish_nitti> nspryspartan, a quick sudo apt-get update will get you FF3
<nspryspartan> well can i get some help on it?
<gaintsura> IndyGunFreak: =P I didn't evne know it was happening until about an hour ago lol
<nspryspartan> ohh ok i try it. thank you ish!
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<ASULutzy> jameslr: I'm in class on my laptop which has an Intel integrated card... I can ssh to my box at home but no way to get fglrxinfo output to work right
<jameslr> ASULutzy: I see
<ASULutzy> jameslr: I guess I could set up a VNC server, but it's probably easier to just wait till I get home
<soundray> ish_nitti: that won't get you any new packages
<gaintsura> soundray, __ryan__: I'm gonna go try this, I shall brb!
<ish_nitti> soundray, but should pop up the update notification for them
<ASULutzy> jameslr: You can either write me an email address/send me a forum message, my name on the ubuntu forums is ASULutzy
<ASULutzy> jameslr: And I'll be happy to give you the output of my fglrxinfo
<pierd> hello, is there a way to install ubuntu from the console, avoiding to load X and all that?
<jameslr> ASULutzy: i've been hanging out in here. I don't browse forums often. Thanks though
<soundray> !alternate | pierd
<ubottu> pierd: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<illriginal> ANyone know how to check if you have java? There's a site that streams music and my firefox browser doesn't respond to the music player which is java based
<ASULutzy> jameslr: Well if I see you in #ubuntu again I'll be sure to give you the output (:
<Karsynoma> I suppose I'll bite the bullet and try the fglrx driver again. It failed to work in the Linux Mint RC1 beta, and I can only assume that it'll do the same again.
<jameslr> illriginal: type java at a terminal?
<ASULutzy> Karsynoma: Yea, fglrx sucks without a doubt, but it's generally workable
<LordOllie> wow, 63 updates :/
<illriginal> hold on james
<soundray> illriginal: you need to check whether there is a Java plugin (load about:plugins as the URL) and make sure it's matched with your configured JRE (check with update-alternatives --list java)
<Bizzeh> soundray: could i use the example in /usr/share/doc/libusplash-dev/examples, replace the images and build that one?
<soundray> Bizzeh: probably
<illriginal> jameslr, when I type java i get all kinds of output
<Karsynoma> ASULutzy, no kidding, but at this rate, any sort of support for the 3d effects will be welcomed. This is getting absolutely annoying, so much so that I actually thought of reverting to either Linux Mint 4 or Gutsy to get the support back, not only for Compiz, but for a number of other applications.
<jameslr> illriginal: tells you that the program 'java' can be found in several packages?
<LordOllie> illriginal, instructing you on switches and options?
<illriginal> yes sir
<asmo[B]> I'm having problems getting my optical out to work for sound, is there a way to make sure that I have the right sound drivers? nothing fails when booting
<illriginal> jameslr, im at this website:   http://www.610wiod.com/cc-common/ondemand/faq/
<jameslr> illriginal: you can follow the instructions in the output: sudo apt-get install <selected packages>. I personally would download java from sun and install it
<ASULutzy> Karsynoma: How are you installing the driver? I've used Envy and it's worked well, and I've also download the binary from ati.com and generated the hardy package and installed that and it worked
<illriginal> it's the audio player on the upper left hand corner.
<glitsj16> illriginal: for java browser support you will need java plugin, have you installed one ?
<scragar> anyone any idea when virtualbox will have latest kernel supported for 64 bit?
<illriginal> glitsj16, im not sure, that's what im trying to figure out. I have firefox 3 beta
<ASULutzy> scragar: They generally lag behind a few days before a suitable module is available for the most cutting edge kernel
<Karsynoma> ASULutzy, the binary from the ATI website. I've tried both versions 8.4 and 8.5, both of which have failed for Hardy/Elyssa.
<ASULutzy> scragar: I had to use -17 for about a week before modules for -18 became available
<ASULutzy> Karsynoma: Try Envy?
<jameslr> illriginal: like soundray suggested: go to "about:plugins" in the address bar of Firefox.
<ASULutzy> !envy | Karsynoma
<ubottu> Karsynoma: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<Karsynoma> ASULutzy, the Envy route is tempting... but guess who has dial-up? This guy!
<ASULutzy> Karsynoma: Heh, sometimes you have to suffer ;)
<glitsj16> illriginal: enter about-plugins (with a ":" instead of a "-") into the urlbar and you can see (the ":" is just there because otherwise a smiley pops here to make it unreadable, not to mess around lol)
<Elrox> power just got knocked out and now cant log in, says nick already in use,,, how do i fix?
<jameslr> illriginal: by default you won't have it most likely. Just download java from sun and install it. You'll need to link the plugin from the distribution to the plugins directory for firefox. I think that's /usr/lib/mozillaplugins
<Karsynoma> ASULutzy, time to troll the internets before taking that dive. Thanks for the assistance.
<jameslr> er /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<LordOllie> Elrox, /msg nickserv ghost <nick> <password>
<illriginal> jameslr, i did the about : plugins
<scragar> ﻿ASULutzy: OK, thanks for the info.
<illriginal> I see that java is installed, jameslr
<Elrox> TY LordOllie
<LordOllie> Elrox, np
<jameslr> then you should be good to go
<ASULutzy> Karsynoma, scragar: no problem :)
<illriginal> would you be able to go to this site and see if the stream player works? http://www.610wiod.com/cc-common/ondemand/faq/
<IdleOne> illriginal, restart firefox also and try the site again
<illriginal> maybe the site is having problems? not sure...
<sjovan> how can you update your nokia n82 sofware, when then prog you supose to use only suprt osx and win?
<jameslr> illriginal: sorry, I don't have java installed.
<illriginal> understood.
<gaintsura> ok, noapic got rid of the bug notice... lets see how that affects my locking problem ^_^
<dabbill> The background on my conky is shifted up some. Any one know of a way to fix this?
<jenjen> hi!!!!!!
<jenjen> oops. wrong window
<Jack_Sparrow> gaintsura Which bug notice did noapic fix for you?
<illriginal> hm... can I just re-install java?
<ASULutzy> Heh, Jack_Sparrow do you ever leave here? :P
<jameslr> illriginal: why?
<gaintsura> MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC
<ASULutzy> Jack_Sparrow: You're in here more than me and I was here 12 hours ago ;)
<nspryspartan> hi i need to know how is Firefox 3 ?
<jameslr> illriginal: try other java apps on the web
<gaintsura> nspryspartan: its not bad, I've got it right now, just put it on yesterday
<illriginal> jameslr, because I don't think my java is working properly =\
<Vedestin> fine, thanks for asking, nspryspartan
<jenjen> I'm trying to get wireless working in ubuntu 8.04 on a Compaq Presario F700 with no luck so far
<nspryspartan> well i not sure if i have it?
<Jack_Sparrow> ASULutzy the most I have been here is 20 hrs in a day
<asmo[B]> nspryspartan: I found FF3 kind of slow, switched back to 2
<Vedestin> firefox 3 was wondering how you are actually, nspryspartan
<Jack_Sparrow> gaintsura thanks.. just for my notes
<IdleOne> illriginal, the stream is not working for me either
<ASULutzy> Jack_Sparrow: What are they paying you? :P
<nspryspartan> cause i have firefox 2 still on the application list.
<Vedestin> i use firefox 3 on ubuntu
<Vedestin> it's good, i don't know what your problem was asmo[B]
<nspryspartan> and i got the update for it. and on the website it replaces firefox 2
<illriginal> IdleOne, ok thanks... I was hoping it was just their site.
<JRiZ> JenJen I have the compaq Presario v2000 all I did was install wifi-radar from the repos
<Jack_Sparrow> ASULutzy I wish
<gaintsura> Vedestin: if you used it on any other system you wouldn't be here >=P
<nspryspartan> so i not sure if i have it.
<asmo[B]> Vedestin: maybe it's the drugs
<gaintsura> Jack_Sparrow: NP
<IdleOne> illriginal, well all that proves is that we both cant listen. does not mean that site is down. but it's a start
<Jack_Sparrow> JRiZ wifi radar has caused some issues in the past..
<jenjen> JRiZ, i have all that installed, however it does not detect any wireless devices
<scifiguy951> how can i speed things up??
<gaintsura> Jack_Sparrow: now, I can only hope that it fixed my system lock issue
<nspryspartan> so any advice plez i really  like Firefox and thunderbird.
<JRiZ> hmmm thats weird I been using it for like 5 months now and no problems, at the time I didnt know of any other options
<nspryspartan> and also why is it every time i look at videos or just brows the web it closes like nothing?
<asmo[B]> nspryspartan: you never really asked a question... except how is it, and you got 3 opinions, one negative, one positive and one sarcastic
<jenjen> in fact i don't really see what type of benefit wifi-radar would do for my situation
<dabbill> The background on my conky is shifted up some. Any one know of a way to fix this?
<Jack_Sparrow> scifiguy951 Speed what things up...  in general.. turn off effects.. they can really slow down a system
<nspryspartan> sorry well asmo how can i get it then?
<stega> hey all
<JRiZ> jenjen I just picked my connection from the frop down list in wifi-radar once and it saves it all and auto connects me.
<asmo[B]> nspryspartan: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<JFlash> the installer is offering me 2 options:  "erase entire disk: xxx " or "Erase entire disk and use LVM: xxx " .. Which one should I pick/
<JFlash> ?
<nspryspartan> thank you.
<stega> does IO::Socket perl module work on Ubuntu 8.04?
<Jack_Sparrow> JFlash How are you trying to install what version of what software
<jenjen> lspci says this about the wireless device "03:00.0 Ethernet Controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<JRiZ> jenjen did u let hardware manager install the firmware?
<gaintsura> jenjen: ndiswrapper is your best bet
<jenjen> JRiZ no drivers are being loaded into the kernel for my device
<nspryspartan> well i guess i allready had it.
<nspryspartan> but thanks asmo.
<jenjen> gaintsura, can you please explain what i do with ndiswrapper? i have no experience with ndiswrapper
<JRiZ> jenjen try what giantsura posted
<gaintsura> jenjen: what is your specific atheros card?
<slayton> So I have a machine that is dual boot RHEL and Ubuntu, but for network reasons the machine has the same name in the two boots, but when I SSH into the 2nd OS I get the following error: WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!  and a bunch of other things.... is there anyway to avoid checking of the fingerprint or two add more then one fingerprint to a computer name?
<JFlash> JFlash: breeze badger
<lakis1982> hi ... i had windwos vista and i made a second partition and i installed kubuntu .. when i press the power button the pc starts and gives me a list so that to select which OS i want to start ... at first ita has kubuntu and then windows vista .. how can i change this to show first windows vista and then kubuntu ???
<asmo[B]> nspryspartan: when you right click on the icon and go to properties does it say 'firefox-3 %u' ?
<JFlash> Jack_Sparrow: Breeze badger
<JFlash> live cd
<Drk_Guy> Hi guys
<Drk_Guy> I have a question
<jenjen> gaintsura, its an internal wifi card, lspci says it is an AR242x 802.11abg
<scifiguy951> what else can i do?
<Jack_Sparrow> JFlash Why install something that is already past end of life
<glitsj16> stega: i only have libio-socket-ssl-perl, that works just fine
<Drk_Guy> Why Firestarter keeps on blocking connections to X port, if its supposed to be open?
<slayton> lakis1982, you need to edit your grub conf file its located at /etc/grub/menu.lst  back up a copy of the current file before you start editing it, Just change the order that they are listed as in the file
<gaintsura> jenjen: ok, hang on one minute
<jenjen> gaintsura, it is not my computer so im not really at liberty to open it up and read the numbers on the physical device
<Drk_Guy> Why Firestarter keeps on blocking connections to X port, if its supposed to be open?
<gaintsura> no need
<scifiguy951> ???
<JFlash> Jack_Sparrow: I'm downloading the most recent but it will take me almost a day
<stega> glitsj16, for some reason I can't get output back once it connects I tried running a packet trace with Wireshark
<slayton> RSA host key for xx.xx.xx.xx has changed and you have requested strict checking.  <---- is there anyway to block this message? I don't want strict checking on certain IPS
<slayton> ips
<Drk_Guy> and why it says eht0 is not ready?
<neeto> I want to rename a volume on my machine, but I can't simply right click on the icon to rename it. How do I rename a volume using the CLI?
<Jack_Sparrow> JFlash I politely suggest installing badger is a waste of your time
<lakis1982> hold on please slayton
<jrib> neeto: you want to change the label?  or you want to change the mount point?
<gaintsura> jenjen: I'm pulling up the guide right now, will paste the link in a moment
<nspryspartan> nope just firefox browser
<neeto> jrib: the label
<jrib> neeto: depends on the filesystem
<jenjen> gaintsura, thank you very much
<neeto> jrib: ntfs
<glitsj16> stega: did you install it via apt or via cpan ? not that i can explain the trouble you have but my experience is that the ubuntu packages work
<gaintsura> jenjen: no worries, I had to go through the same thing with my system
<stega> apt
<stega> what packages do I need to install?
<jenjen> ooooh
<jrib> neeto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<stega> shouldn't it work right out the box?
<neeto> jrib: thanks
<jameslr> slayton: just mount the / partition from the other OS and copy the /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key to the corresponding directory.
<dabbill> The background on my conky is shifted up some. Any one know of a way to fix this?
<slayton> jameslr great! thanks
<Drk_Guy> Why Firestarter keeps on blocking connections to X port, if its supposed to be open?
<Drk_Guy> And why it says eht0 is not ready?
<glitsj16> stega: the naming schemes are different, but easy enough if you get the pattern, look for libio-..., there are quite a few in Synaptic
<jameslr> slayton: they might be in a different location on RHEL.
<jenjen> dabbill, have you checked the man page?
<scifiguy951> how can i speed my comp up with out doing physical changes
<Travis3XL> exit
<scifiguy951> ??
<locohost> disable some processes
<Travis3XL> XD
<dabbill> jenjen, cant find any info on this problem
<Jack_Sparrow> scifiguy951 Speed what things up...  in general.. turn off effects.. they can really slow down a system
<jenjen> dabbill, post a screenshot somewhere so i can see what you are talking about please
<jameslr> slayton: nope they're exactly the same location. So just copy the files over. ssh_host*
<scifiguy951> speed it up so things load faster mainly
<asmo[B]> can I run gparted off the cd while in ubuntu already?
<Jack_Sparrow> scifiguy951 how much ram do you have
<jameslr> slayton: you'll need to remove any reference from your client machines that reference the old keys though...they're cached
<Jack_Sparrow> asmo[B] yes
<scifiguy951> idk??
<slayton> jameslr, how do I do that?
<pablo> buenas noches alguien de argentina?
<jrib> !es | pablo
<Jack_Sparrow> asmo[B] you mean form install os using cd as repo?
<ubottu> pablo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jameslr> slayton: if they're linux hosts then they're in ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<scifiguy951> how can i find out?
<josspyker> Drk_Guy: pm me,this channel is so busy
<asmo[B]> Jack_Sparrow: thanks, should've checked for a package first anyway
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<scifiguy951> and how can make it so things such as torrent dl faster?
<stega> glitsj16, is the while loop in perl to print default output once socket connects: while(<$sock>) { print $_; } ?
<Jack_Sparrow> scifiguy951 you may have a network card that needs a tweek
<slayton> jameslr, right ok... i've been doing that to ssh in anyway... every time i switch the OS I have to remove .ssh/known_hosts on other machines that want to connect
<dabbill> jenjen, http://dabbill.no-ip.info/Pictures/Screenshot-7.png    look at the top part of conky, the pic doesnt line up right
<Mo853425ru37> back
<slayton> jameslr: but other then copying over those files in ubuntu I won't need to do any more local changes...
<jameslr> slayton: nope
<glitsj16> stega: you assumed because i know how to install a perl lib that i know perl :) i only needed it for ssl support in checkgmail .. can't judge to be honest
<slayton> jameslr: THANKYOU!
<scifiguy951> ???
<jameslr> slayton: you bet
<stega> glitsj16, sorry =P thanks for the help
<Jack_Sparrow> scifiguy951 for starters.. what exactly does lsb_release -a show you when typed in a terminal?
<gaintsura> jenjen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=800686 follow that to the T and you will be fine
<jameslr> stega: what are you doing?
<glitsj16> stega: very welcome, hoped it knew perl though, goodluck with debugging your problems
<Flannel> glitsj16: You know checkgmail is in the repos, right?
<jenjen> thank you gaintsura
<stega> jameslr, i'm just trying to make something that connects to a web server and prints out the response I can't get it working in ubuntu
<gaintsura> certainly jenjen
<stega> i can pastebin the source
<glitsj16> Flannel: yep, but without ssl support
<slayton> does installing firestarer close ports? Or is firestart just a GUI frontend to the built in firewall?
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<jameslr> stega: go ahead. I can take a look at it
<Innopeor> Hi, i have need to know informations/descriptions about linux network interfaces, where i can find a guide?
<gaintsura> slayton: the latter of those
<slayton> ok thats what I thought....
<stega> http://pastebin.com/d4581da34
<stega> jameslr, http://pastebin.com/d4581da34 that should work shouldn't it?
<prologic> Hi all. I'm a vision impaired user on Ubuntu 8.04, I'm using Compiz and the Enhanced Desktop zoom plugin for usability. I have a problem with font rendering though ( and rendering in general ). WHen zoomeing in a fair bit, text looks horrible and barely readable. How can I improve this ?
<glitsj16> Flannel: that's actually a problem in my opinion, how many users go through their logs to find that out ? checkgmail falls back to regular http so you won't notice .. you won't happen to know if and where one could 'report' or suggest to make that a dependency ?
<dabbill> jenjen, do you see what i am talkin about?
<SuperQ> prologic: You should be able to set more readable font sizes by default without need for zooming
<Jack_Sparrow> scifiguy951 Thanks for not pasteing into the channel but next time please use the pastebin
<Tonglebeak> hi, i have a question. i'm currently running gentoo, and got another hard drive that i have mounted and blah blah blah. anyways, i wanted to run the kubuntu install cd (mount -o loop) from gentoo (i can't seem to find any blank CDs), and thought i should be able to do this...but i'm not sure how to go about it. the slave hdd i installed today is where i want kubuntu to go...i have the cd mounted already...anyway of doing this?
<scifiguy951> how do i use it?
<bazhang> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Jack_Sparrow> Tonglebeak common question.. but the answer is no
<jrib> !install > Tonglebeak (read the private message from ubottu)
<stega> jameslr, what do you think?
<jrib> Tonglebeak: see if any of the methods there will work for you
<jenjen> dabbill, it looks like it is getting run before the rest of the desktop finishes loading, try running it seperately or add a wait to the start script
<bobbob1016> I want to install Hardy on a thumb drive for a friend, I found this on the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent I'm not sure if I read it correctly, does that mean I can install on a thumb drive through the normal installer?
<dabbill> jenjen, it starts doing it after a few days of the computer being up
<dabbill> jenjen, i can kill conky and restart it all i want and it still does it till i reboot the computer
<Jack_Sparrow> bobbob1016 persistent mode usually means you run live and changes to the setup are saved to the usb
<prologic> Super: I tend to need everything zoomed. Not just fonts - or I'd stick with a framebuffer console :) (my colleages won't like that!) :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Jack_Sparrow> bobbob1016 See also pendrivelinux.com
<bobbob1016> Jack_Sparrow, I saw a few things there, but I wasn't sure if it meant you could go just from the thumb drive, thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<gaintsura> does anyone know if there is a firewall similar to Comodo? Comodo is open source, but not linux supported =(
<Flannel> glitsj16: Well, https is supported in the Hardy version at least (its a depends)
<lakis1982> something else please ... can i play games of windows in linux .. i mean games like fifa , assassins creed , grand theft auto  etc ... ???
<gallifrey> lakis1982, some games check out winehq.com
<gaintsura> lakis1982: best way to do so is via wine or a virtual box
<gallifrey> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<stega> Can someone please tell me why this doesn't work under Ubuntu? http://pastebin.com/d4581da34
<jameslr> stega: what exactly are you trying to do? just print the output of opening an http socket to google?
<Omlette> Wine, yep.
<gallifrey> !AppDB | lakis1982
<ubottu> lakis1982: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<stega> jameslr, yes
<stega> jameslr, the program just hangs =/
<glitsj16> Flannel: checkgmail is written in perl and if the perl ssl lib is installed, it uses it, justed wanted to point that out, wans't holding you responsible personally :)
<Jack_Sparrow> stega You should find a programming channel
<Felonious> ok so if avidemux cannot open xvid/divx/mpeg what good is it?
<stega> Jack_Sparrow, k
<lakis1982> what is virtual box?
<jenjen> dabbill, im not familiar enough with conky to really know, try posting on their forums or finding a conky related irc channel
<SeaPhor> LordOllie, ty again!
<Jack_Sparrow> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<gaintsura> lakis1982: a virtual system running over your already running system
<lakis1982> dows it work ?? i will be able to play fifa 2008 , and farcry ?
<LordOllie> SeaPhor, no problem. I think I though I don't remember what I did. :(
<gaintsura> lakis1982: I wouldn't know specifically, but I'm pretty sure it would work
<gaintsura> brb
<SeaPhor> lol LordOllie i was Elrox,,, my power went off
<dabbill> jenjen, thanks i will check out the conky channel
<LordOllie> SeaPhor, ahh. Now I remember. :)
<jenjen> dabbill, sorry i couldn't help, good luck
<lakis1982> how do i install it ?
<martianlobster> can someone recommend a good book on learning ubuntu, and maybe debian?
<dabbill> jenjen, NP atleast ya tried :)
<SeaPhor> LordOllie, did fine on this box, but not for wife,,, she had to re-boot
<loner269> yawn
<LordOllie> SeaPhor, I normally ghost before registering a nick to kill off any other instances of myself. BitchX is nice like that though.
<Vixus> hey, is there any reason why lspci isn't showing my wireless network card?
<genii> Vixus: Perhaps it's USB?
<Vixus> no, no, I definitely stuck it in there..
<SeaPhor> LordOllie, cool, i'll keep that in mind, TY again (i use xchat, yeah...its easy)
<LordOllie> Vixus, it is not pci
<mib_b6hjoi> Howdy! I've got a GRUB question. How do I configure boot so that, instead of booting to GNOME, Ubuntu starts up sans splash screen and dumps me to a tty?
<Vixus> i'm sure it is.
<LordOllie> oops too slow on the guess
<mib_b6hjoi> Also, how do I get GRUB to dump me in a tty with a custom resolution (1024x600)?
<SeaPhor> Vixus, try lshw -C network
<Vixus> i have a belkin usb wireless dongle connected too but no luck there..
<LordOllie> did you lsusb ?
<Vixus> no.. i wasn't really into it to be honest..
<Vixus> it's ubuntu studio and i was wondering whether to switch to 64 studio instead..
<psych> is there a way to get this final version of ff3 via ubuntu repo ?
<LordOllie> psych, sudo apt-get update
<mouseboyx> psych the RC3 and Final are the same version.
<Flynsarmy> To add a cron job do i do 'crontab -e' then enter stuff there?
<gaintsura> back
<klikz> anyone using ubuntu on a enterprise lvl
<Stage3> Flynsarmy, can add a file to /etc/cron.d/ directory too
<jameslr> mib_b6hjoi: do you always want to boot to command line?
<IndyGunFreak> gaintsura: any joy?
<mib_b6hjoi> jameslr: Not permanently--I'd like GUI to be an option
<Flynsarmy> Stage3: If i do crontab -e how do i add a line? It doesn't work like nano
<gaintsura> IndyGunFreak: so far so good... seems to be running decently, not lagging or anything
<IndyGunFreak> gaintsura: so you actually got installed?
<mib_b6hjoi> jameslr: For the next few days I'll be using it primarily as a console, and I'd like a nice resolution
<gaintsura> IndyGunFreak: ???
<mib_b6hjoi> jameslr: And fonts, too--but that's my next goal :-)
<Stage3> Flynsarmy, I preffer to edit with nano and add the file to that directory
<IndyGunFreak> gaintsura: weren't you having the issue that you couldn't get installed, because the partitioner didn't see the hard drive?
<gaintsura> IndyGunFreak: nope
<gaintsura> wasnt me
<gaintsura> I was just having X lockups
<Stage3> Flynsarmy, you caan do
<IndyGunFreak> gaintsura: sorry, confused youl...
<gaintsura> lol again
<Stage3> Flynsarmy,  crontab file.txt too
<Flynsarmy> Stage3: Thtat'll add a new one?
<gaintsura> IndyGunFreak: could you recommend a good firewall for ubuntu thats similar to Comodo Firewall?
<lockd> mib_b6hjoi: that's nothing to do with GRUB
<gaintsura> I'm not digging iptables/firestarter
<IndyGunFreak> gaintsura: i don't like software firewalls, never have used one, even on windoze
<Stage3> Flynsarmy, do this: crontab -l >> file.txt
<IndyGunFreak> gaintsura: i just properly confiugure a hardware firewall, and trust it.
<gaintsura> IndyGunFreak: if I could, I would =)
<Stage3> Flynsarmy, then add the new line to the end
<SeaPhor> i want to install text-based browser elinks (i think) and all its dependencies, but cant remember the flag to do the dependencies,,,
<IndyGunFreak> gaintsura: understood.
<mib_b6hjoi> lockd: Some of it is, apparently--http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=258484&highlight=grub+resolution has a table which lets you choose a resolution
<LordOllie> arghh, anyone else having awn give them focus restoring issues with dual monitors?
<Stage3> Flynsarmy,  crontab -r // for reset crontab
<klikz> nope did initially but figured it out
<psych> whats venkman ?
<Stage3> Flynsarmy, nex do this crontab file.txt
<klikz> no problems with dual monitors any more
<lockd> mib_b6hjoi: and then you don't want the Desktop Manager to start, correct?
<LordOllie> it worked fine until the update today and now it is being a piece of junk
<klikz> switched from solaris 10 x86 and have not had a problem since
<IndyGunFreak> anybody noticed in the last kernel upgrade, appears a lot of issues w/ pulse audio got worked out
<gaintsura> IndyGunFreak: what kernel?
<Stage3> Flynsarmy, what do you want to do with cron?
<LordOllie> I click the icon of the app and it doesn't come into focus unless it is on the primary
<Haackendo> helo
<Boaz_Visions> hi
<IndyGunFreak> gaintsura: -19 i do believe..
<IndyGunFreak> i upgrade it this morning
<Haackendo> indraaaaaaa
<mib_b6hjoi> lockd: Yes. Basically the same as Ctrl-Alt-F1, login, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Wazz> anyone use enlightenment regularly
<gaintsura> yeah, actually I noticed when I close amarok it now stops it from playing
<Wazz> ?
<todd> Can someone help me set up my ubuntu pc to allow windows pc's to remote desktop in???
<klikz> nah too much customization with enlight
<klikz> rather use something that works out of the box
<IndyGunFreak> gaintsura: most of my probs, related to flash.. if i play a flash video, it would cut out all other sounds..
<Wazz> ahh
<mib_b6hjoi> todd: Try looking into VNC.
<Keith12125> IndyGunFreak: I have that problem, how did you fix it?
<Varak_> todd: you'll probably have to open a port in your router
<todd> mb: I did but the google/ubuntu docs did not work
<IndyGunFreak> Keith12125: it seems like th ekernel upgrade this morning fixed it.
<Ahadiel> todd, System => Preferences => Remote Desktop
<Keith12125> IndyGunFreak: lol I still havn't restarted
<todd> varak_: win to win works same router
<IndyGunFreak> Keith12125: ..lol.
<IndyGunFreak> well
<Ahadiel> todd, Enable that then get the tightvnc viewer for Windows.
<todd> Ahadiel: did that did not work
<IndyGunFreak> Keith12125: like i said, thus far, it appears its resolved.
<Ahadiel> todd, Why not?
<Haackendo> hahahaha
<Haackendo> hahhahahah
<todd> Ahadiel: No I want to enable a PC to "remote desktop", not "tight vnc"
<lockd> mib_b6hjoi: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/ch10s06.html
<mib_b6hjoi> lockd: thanks
<todd> an someone help me set up my ubuntu pc to allow windows pc's to remote desktop in???
<greeg> hi
<greeg> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYmADPVEqU4
<Ahadiel> todd, First of all, VNC IS remote desktop.
<jrib> greeg: we like to keep this channel dedicated to ubuntu support only since it is so busy.  Mind moving your discussion over to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<shingen> I thought VNC stood for virtual network computing :P
<lockd> mib_b6hjoi: that'll let you disable GDM, then you just have to add vga=[option] to the kernel
<gaintsura> omg... help me turn off system beep *kicks it* its disabled and still beeping
<shingen> and VNC is like Remote Desktop :)
<todd> Ahadiel: OK, so how do I set up my VNC so windows remote desktop can connect?
<mib_b6hjoi> lockd: Where do I find those VGA options for my specific resolution (1024x600)?
<shingen> todd: You download a VNC client to connect to your VNC server... it's not REMOTE DESKTOP
<m_newton> Hello! Whats up! :) Que pasa amigo!
<Ahadiel> todd, I just told you before.
<jameslr> gaintsura: sudo modprobe -r pcspkr
<m_newton> Thanks a lot! Appreciate all who helped! :) Cheers!
<gaintsura> thanks jameslr =)
<todd> Ahadiel: ok, how do I do it? windows remote desktop does not seem to connect, is there some config I need to do?
<gaintsura> system beep reminds me of a dialup modem
<lakis1982> something else please ... can i play games of windows in linux .. i mean games like fifa , assassins creed , grand theft auto  etc ... ???
<clintchance> Is ther a ubuntu website manager here?
<jameslr> gaintsura: to disable it permanently edit your /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file to include a line that says "blacklist pcspkr"
<mib_b6hjoi> lakis1982: maybe. look up WINE
<lakis1982> i ahve some folders in a local disk
<glitsj16> lakis1982: via wine yes
<clintchance> I need soeone to remove my profile,, I've forgotten my pass and my email has changed
<lakis1982> how do i place their shortcuts on desktop?
<clintchance> ljl?
<lockd> mib_b6hjoi: not sure if there is a mode for that
<IdleOne> clintchance, you mean on launchpad.net?
<todd> shingen: OK, what is the server I need that is "windows remote desktop"?
<nickrud> clintchance which profile?
<clintchance> ﻿IdleOne Ubuntu Forums
<nickrud> clintchance try in #ubuntuforums
<clintchance> LOL
<shingen> todd: what machine are you trying to remotely control and what OS?
<clintchance> ubuntu has an irc for everything
<jameslr> shingen: you're not going to be able to use the RDP protocol in linux I don't think. VNC is pretty much your only option
<gaintsura> thanks again jameslr
<lockd> mib_b6hjoi: you could try 1024x768 and if not go back to 800x600
<Ahadiel> todd, Get TIGHTVNC VIEWER
<m_newton> I have to go now. Be right back. like whenever i am free. Ya, soo a ok. This is a custompized message, that is why it is so long. I will see You later. On irc. Hopefully.
<jameslr> gaintsura: sure thing
<blankhead> why is it that the backward and forward buttons only work in firefox and not in the gnome/nautilus or anywhere else in the system?
<gaintsura> anyone know of a guide/ tutorial for setting up iptables/firestarter I've just disabled it because I have so many problems with it
<shingen> jameslr: true, you cannot run RDP on *nix, that's for sure
<todd> shingen: I am trying to allow a WinXP machine "I dont control" to connect to my Ubuntu8 pc
<blankhead> and i mean for the mouse
<mib_b6hjoi> lockd: This is a subnotebook with a ~9" screen--I don't think it can take a 1024x768 resolution
<lockd> mib_b6hjoi: those you can find by searching for "grub vga table"
<jameslr> shingen: so use the correct verbage. You don't want to remote desktop to a linux machine. You want to VNC to a linux machine from Windows.
<shingen> todd: you'll need to install a vnc client on the windowsxp machine
<mody> mody_home
<Stage3> gaintsura, the iptables tutoria is so good http://iptables-tutorial.frozentux.net/iptables-tutorial.html
<gaintsura> thanks Stage3
<shingen> jameslr: so what did I say? :P
<klikz> is iptables truly hardware firewall
<clintchance> ﻿IdleOne on one will answer
<gaintsura> klikz: not really
<mib_b6hjoi> lockd: OK, 1024x600 doesn't seem to be supported. Anything else just looks distorted.
<lockd> mib_b6hjoi: I just use maximized terminal in X
<IdleOne> clintchance, patience is a virtue
<todd> shingen: OK, they have "Windows Remote Desktop" installed, thats all I can get though, the ubuntu side is wide open though
<jameslr> shingen: I think I started talking to the wrong person lol
<glitsj16> klikz: iptables isn't a hardware firewall, just a damn good software one
<mib_b6hjoi> lockd: I've seen something about a vesa-framebuffer--would that do it?
<klikz> yes
<klikz> agreed
<jameslr> shingen: I think I was directing toward todd using your nick :/
<lockd> mib_b6hjoi: probably not
<mib_b6hjoi> lockd: I'd use a maximized terminal in X, but I want to maximize my battery life for an extended amount of time where I won't have access to a charger
<mib_b6hjoi> lockd: My battery is shot and gives me about 40 minutes battery life under GNOME
<mib_b6hjoi> I'm going on a 12 hour plane trip
<mib_b6hjoi> No plugs
<mib_b6hjoi> You do the math :-)
<todd> jameslr: what?
<klikz> anyone using ubuntu server in a production environment
<jameslr> todd: nothing :)
<SeaPhor> todd, RDP is a MS Windows service,,,,, not gonna happen on a linux box,,, windows box will have to use other client, as Ahadiel has been trying to tell you
<shingen> todd: Ubuntu uses VNC for remote control.  Enabling Windows XP's remote desktop won't do crap for you, if you want to remotely control the Ubuntu server.
<blankhead_> why does the backward and forward button on the mouse only work in firefox and not nowhere else in the ubuntu system.. in 7.04 and 7.10 they didnt work at all now in hardy they only work for firefox is there a way to fix this?
<lockd> mib_b6hjoi: how much time will it last without X running?
<mib_b6hjoi> lockd: about forty more minutes :-)
<IdleOne> !mouse | blankhead
<ubottu> blankhead: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<shelbyscates> hey guys, is anyone willing to help me pull off a mean prank to someone who deserves it?
<mib_b6hjoi> barely anything, but I'll take what I can get
<todd> SeaPhor: Is there an ubuntu RDP server?
<klikz> yes yes if ther is a ubuntu rdp please share
<IdleOne> shelbyscates, no.
<glitsj16> shelbyscates: who are we to judge who dserves what ? no offense
<dan_> under failsafe gnome direct rendering = Yes, however no direct rendering under normal gnome session
<IdleOne> !ot | shelbyscates
<shelbyscates> theres this guy trying to hack my website, he uses vista and he says that the ubuntu i run on my server is total crap, so he thinks hes going to enter my ip address into some stupid skript kiddie program and kill me ;)
<ubottu> shelbyscates: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<shelbyscates> yeah i didnt think so
<shingen> There is NO *nix RDP server... it's 100% microsoft proprietary
<shelbyscates> i have been shamed
<shingen> actually citrix proprietary :)
<todd> shingen: OK then we are on differant pages, what do I have to install on ubuntu to allow a XP machine to "Windows Remote Destop" in?
<jameslr> shelbyscates: log the abuse and report it to his ISP
<dan_> video card: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<dan_> running Hardy
<SeaPhor> RDP is a Micro$oft service, in Windows,,,, no, "Remote Desktop Protocol", RPC, Remote procedure Call, None of that is gonna happen on a linux box
<lockd> mib_b6hjoi: I know how annoying odd resolutions are, I have an Asus EEE
<shingen> todd: remote desktop client on ubuntu to remotely control the XP machines
<klikz> no os is bullet proof as we all no the only os that is is one not connected to anything
<shingen> todd: gnome-rdp
<mib_b6hjoi> lockd: this thing is a fujitsu lifebook p1510d with bizarre drivers
<lockd> mib_b6hjoi: which is less than 800x600
<todd> shingen no the reverse
<Felonious> anyone here use avidemux?
<mib_b6hjoi> lockd: even worse than 1024x600! :-)
<shingen> todd: do you understand the concept of client-server architecture?
<SeaPhor> todd, nor any of the dependencies that any of those services need, just have the windows boxes get the client that Ahadiel has been telling you
<mib_b6hjoi> re RDP: http://xrdp.sourceforge.net/
<darthanubis> which kernel are you guys using "generic or rt"?
<todd> shingen: yes, I want an XP client, and a ubuntu server
<shingen> todd: you have a server hosting stuff (e.g. web server) and you have a client that browses the content.
<indra> generic
<indra> new hardy
<shingen> todd: you don't understand the concept of client / server relationships... XP can be a server and a client at the same time :P
<asmo[B]> I know this is not the channel for it, but I am a damn good chef, best stir fry in the world
<shingen> todd: the OS doesn't matter, it's who is serving what
<Sn3ipen> how can i add a ftp client to lampp? like i had in xampp?
<todd> shingen: no I get that, I dont understand why ubuntu does not have a "windows remote desktop" server
<shingen> todd: when you're running RDP on your windows XP box, you're running an RDP SERVICE, for clients to connnect TO
<shingen> todd: because bill gates is a greedy sonuvabitch and he won't license the technology out :P
<Ahadiel> todd, Because RDP is lame and you should use VNC instead.
<SeaPhor> shingen, but does that go both ways, he wants xp box to control a linux box?, not the other way?
<darthanubis> is there a webpage where I can read on that?
<Flannel> Sn3ipen: there's a number of ftp servers you can install, but: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<jameslr> todd: because "ubuntu" would have to reverse engineer the RDP protocol to create said service...
<IdleOne> todd, because bill gates is a cheap tight arse and does not like to share
<todd> shingen: no I want my XP box to connect to the ubuntu server, you have it backwards
<shingen> SeaPhor: I have no idea what he wants because he doesn't quite understand client / server relationships :P
<Sn3ipen> Flannel: Thanks il try that
<SeaPhor> shingen, yes, i'm with you there
<Ahadiel> todd, I believe YOU have it backwards sir.
<shingen> todd: You have two choices... install VNC Client on XP... or isntall RDP client on Ubuntu
<todd> shingen: so there is no RDP server in ubuntu, I mean that has been around a while???
<shingen> todd: do both and you won't be hurting :P
<indra> I using vmware
<shingen> todd: No, there is no RDP server for ubuntu, blame bill gates
<indra> and i create virtual mashines
<jameslr> Bill Gates doesn't work for MS anymore does he?
<shingen> he's chairman of the board
<todd> shingen: OK what does the windows box need to connect???
<SeaPhor> OMG"
<todd> shingen: this sucks!
<shingen> todd: You have two choices... install VNC Client on XP... or install RDP client on Ubuntu
<IdleOne> todd, there probably never will be RDP server in Ubuntu or any other distro. RDP is owned by Microsoft and they will not open the source code
<mib_b6hjoi> IdleOne: http://xrdp.sourceforge.net/
<klikz> rdp on ubuntu
<klikz> works for me at work
<todd> shingen: you got a url for vnc client???
<IdleOne> well heck
<mib_b6hjoi> IdleOne, shingen, todd... Play nicely :-)
<mib_b6hjoi> Anything can be reverse engineered
<Ahadiel> todd, Just google "tightvnc viewer"
<mib_b6hjoi> todd: Read this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Client-server
<IdleOne> mib_b6hjoi, yes but is it legal?
<SeaPhor> I finally have working FTP,,, yea me, lol
<shingen> www.ultravnc.com is the client I prefer
<jameslr> I prefer: ssh
<indra> me to
<shingen> it also allows you to use windows domain groups when you install the server/client software on 100% windows machines
<mib_b6hjoi> mib_b6hjoi: Black-box reverse engineering is legal. I haven't looked into what this is--just a quick Google search
<klikz> yeah ssh is king
<shingen> I prefer rshell :P
<todd> ok what is xrdp???
<shingen> hahaha
<Berzerker> Hardy or Gutsy, whcih is better
<mib_b6hjoi> SSH > VNC >> RDP
<jameslr> shingen: you sad sad man
<indra> encripted network login
<shingen> that's for controlling a windows box from *nix
<shingen> you can install ssh on windoze using cygwin
<SeaPhor> theres TIGHTVNC VIEWER
<todd> shingen: its not a fully functional Linux terminal server, capable of accepting connections from rdesktop and Microsoft's own terminal server / remote desktop clients???
<mib_b6hjoi> shingen: PuTTY
<shingen> todd: NO
<indra> yes
<shingen> todd: RDP is microsoft proprietary... Microsoft doesn't play well with *nix
<indra> when i using windows i usning putty
<jameslr> todd: RDP and VNC do not play together.
<KyleK> hrm i thought dist-upgrade upgraded to a newer version of the distro
<indra> for ssh
<SeaPhor> theres TIGHTVNC VIEWER for windows
<todd> shingen: could you take a look at http://xrdp.sourceforge.net/ caus thats what they are claiming...????
<shingen> mib_b6hjoi: that's a SSH client, I'm talking about hosting SSH services
<IdleOne> !info xrdp
<ubottu> xrdp (source: xrdp): Remote Desktop Protocol (RDP) server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0~dfsg-3 (hardy), package size 193 kB, installed size 688 kB
<IdleOne> it's in the repos also
<SeaPhor> todd, have you looked at TIGHTVNC VIEWER for windows
<shingen> todd: no they're not, they're saying for you to download a windows VNC viewer... tightvnc client or ultravnc client will work just fine
<mib_b6hjoi> shingen: Oh, OK
<todd> shingen: ok checking out ightvnc, but that sucks
<shingen> todd: that's what's available for controlling *nix boxes
<SeaPhor> IdleOne, nice!, good to know ;-)
<jameslr> todd: why are you so hung up on the terminal service client?
<jameslr> todd: would you use a fork to eat soup as well as salad?
<todd> jameslr: cause the XP boxes are not my boxes, I can ask, but they can say no thanks, its a hard sell
<shingen> todd: VNC does everything RDP does except for sound
<jameslr> todd: then linux is not the correct solution. Use a windows server
<JohnRobert> is there an easy way to stop ffox & flash 'locking up' the sound card?
<MentalUproar> I still ahve a problem with volume softkeys controlling the microphone volume instead of the main output volume.  Ideas?
<amenado> do not forget to suggest FreeNx
<IdleOne> shingen, what he needs is a way to connect to the windows box without having the admin of the windows box having to do anything
<lockd> amenado: still has the problem of having to install something on the windows box
<mib_b6hjoi> Java-based VNC.
<shingen> IdleOne: heh, then he needs sudo apt-get install gnome-rdp :P
<mib_b6hjoi> Easy as pie. (Well, as Apache+VNC+Java, but you get the idea.)
<todd> jameslr: not the correct solution to access an ubuntu box? OK how do I get all of the ubuntu apps to run in windows???
<MentalUproar> vmware?
<jameslr> todd: virtualization
<mib_b6hjoi> todd: What do you need from Ubuntu that you can't run in Windows?
<IdleOne> todd, lmfao are you serious?
<shingen> mib_b6hjoi: don't need apache installed or java installed on the vnc server.. just need vnc server :)
<asmo[B]> mib_b6hjoi: pie != apache+vnc+java :P
<ChaosTheory_> todd: SSH to your Ubuntu box.
<ChaosTheory_> :)
<todd> jameslr: and windows is just as secure, and has good support for developing apps, etc??? lol be real
<SeaPhor> todd, i do understand where you are at,,, and if i understand you,,, you want to build a server to translate all the windows boxes (customers) to talk to 1 linux box,(yours) but what program or service do they really need to talk to?
<mib_b6hjoi> asmo[B]: Well, as far as I'm concerned, pie = 3.14159...
<mib_b6hjoi> :-)
<asmo[B]> ;)
<mib_b6hjoi> shingen: Oh yeah, d'oh
<glitsj16> todd: besides virtualization, there's andLinux http://www.andlinux.org/
<shingen> I think I'm going to pass trying to explain how to setup xwindows via cygwin :P
<jameslr> todd: you're wanting to run linux apps on windows with ONLY WINDOWS apps installed...
<unavailable> anyone know where to find coolsat firmware for free tv?
<orehon> The lastest ubuntu update with firefox 3 broken my java plugin? It keeps loading but doesn't work.
<todd> ough well, maybe one day linux will support new emerging technologies like remote desktop, how does that sound, do you think my coustomers will buy it and install vnc???
<asmo[B]> unavailable: google.com
<unavailable> lol
<jameslr> todd: your best option is to convince them to install a VNC client on the client workstations if it's that critical
<asmo[B]> :P
<genii> !xming
<ubottu> Factoid xming not found
<jameslr> todd: what are your customers?
<genii> Hmm
<SeaPhor> todd, i'm on your side here and trying to help
<todd> ough well, I will try the pitch, but I hope I dont go bankrupt out of the deal
<asmo[B]> I don't think anyone is against todd...
<asmo[B]> ...
<mib_b6hjoi> todd: um, what?
<genii> todd: xming is a windows app that lets you run X apps from a remote box
<genii> bah, left
<afallenhope> So... I'm updating the kernels right now... quick question.. will I lose all my modules?
<asmo[B]> I think todd has issues worse than his computer issues
<jameslr> thank god
<`Tanner> Does anyone know a good visual basic channel? on or off of this IRC network?
<afallenhope> can I import them?
<mib_b6hjoi> asmo[B]: no kidding
<mib_b6hjoi> `Tanner: VISUAL BASIC?!?! AUGH! ;-)
<`Tanner> I know, its for school.
<mib_b6hjoi> maybe #visualbasic ?
<Wispring> I am having difficulty getting the ftp program proftpd to run correctly. I followed a tutorial in the ubuntu forum to the 't' I thought..but when I try to connect via the firefox browser or through the terminal the connection is refused any help would be appreciated
<slackd00d> vb 0wns
<afallenhope> `Tanner: try /join #visualbasic
<afallenhope> VB = shit
<afallenhope> excuse the lang
<`Tanner> I need to use for school
<c0mp13371331337> Wispring: how are you trying to connect?  Localhost?
<afallenhope> `Tanner: are you on Linux or Windows?
<`Tanner> I have my app all made on VB 2008EE, but i can't figure out how to export. any ideas?
<`Tanner> windows XP
<Wispring> yes locahost ....line "ftp local" host at the prompt
<afallenhope> `Tanner: then why are you in a linux channel? try /join #windows
<SeaPhor> todd, i'm on your side here and trying to help
<nickrud> `Tanner you can try asking for one in #windows
<`Tanner> alright, thanks.
<Wispring> umm   'ftp localhost"
<afallenhope> Hey SeaPhor
<mib_b6hjoi> SeaPhor: todd left
<afallenhope> no prob `Tanner
<dsync0>     .--.
<dsync0>    |o_o |
<dsync0>    |:_/ |
<dsync0>   //   \ \
<FloodBot1> dsync0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SeaPhor> mib_b6hjoi, yeah, ty, saw too late
<Jack_Sparrow> dsync0 Please dont do that
<afallenhope> dsync0: please don't flood
<asmo[B]> afallenhope: I thought that was a joke, but people really do idle in #windows :|
<dsync0> Whai?
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow good thing you're here, I was gonna hammer
<jameslr> lolspeak...
<`Tanner> is windows on this irc network? or another?
<IdleOne> dsync0, because they say so
<Corkster> arrrgggghhhh !
<nickrud> this one
<unavailable> 'tanner ##windows
<afallenhope> asmo[B]: what are you talkin' about
<mib_b6hjoi> `Tanner: You can find anything on Freenode.
<Wispring> the responce get is "Connection refused"
<nickrud> dsync0 among other reasons, to keep down the channel scroll
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud I already have it typed and ready
<afallenhope> `Tanner: I gave you the command COPY + PASTE
<afallenhope> `Tanner: /join #Windows
<IdleOne> `Tanner, /join ##windows
<macgyverdgi> I run ubuntu 8.04, I have a 2nd video card in the box, how do I turn that card on ?
<dsync0> Ok nickrud my bad
<afallenhope> or was it winsuck
<nickrud> afallenhope play nice, he just needs help with crap, not his fault ;)
<mib_b6hjoi> afallenhope: Be nice :-)
<JFlash> I just installed ubuntu, how do I install the drivers for my motherboard and onboard video graphics controller?
<Wispring> I basically copy/pasted the config from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588
<afallenhope> Why do we have so many clones in this chan
<MentalUproar> my volume control controls my minc and not my speakers
<JFlash> and my monitor
<IdleOne> heya Cpudan80
<c0mp13371331337> Wispring: Hmmmm, I seem to remember having to change a weird setting in the proftpd config file in order to get mine to work.  Unfortunately I don't have the link where I found the fix...
<afallenhope> I was making a joke
<afallenhope> Windows is really suck
<afallenhope> y
<theFATMAN> I need some help guys, apparently photobucket.com was hacked today, and if you visited the site you saw a message from the hackers. Well, I thought it was no big deal, but the site also infected everyone with a redirect virus. Now every site I go to, once I click on a link, it redirects to the same site. I am an ubuntu user, that's why I'm asking here. How can I fix this?
<IdleOne> afallenhope, we are not here to put down winodws
<SeaPhor> c0mp13371331337, can u help with gproftpd?
<Wispring> could you look at the config at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588 and compare it to yours? maybe it will jog your memory or be obvious
<afallenhope> omg ppl I was joking around RELAX.
<Jack_Sparrow> afallenhope Please tone it down...
<slackd00d> theFATMAN: ya delete ~/.mozilla
<nickrud> theFATMAN you could exit firefox, and rm -r ~/.mozilla
<slackd00d> then start firefox agian
<afallenhope> Jack_Sparrow, IdleOne for the 2837498327489327 time now... I was making a joke. RELAX.
<jburd> theFATMAN: Or you can see the http headers that are being passed aroud and paste it somewhere for us
<theFATMAN> slackd00d: I did that, and with Opera, but it didnt work
<nickrud> afallenhope we know, but it went too long. Nothing personal
<theFATMAN> jburd: whats the easiest way to do that?
<shingen> anyone here have any experience with fakeraid?
<shingen> on ubuntu desktop
<SeaPhor> c0mp13371331337, no? ok, well let me know if you have other direction for me, Thanks
<jburd> theFATMAN: Hold on.
<bcgrown> I resized partitions with GParted and it failed.  Now my files don't show up in Nautilus (but GParted still says there is 15GB used on that partition).   Can I/How can I save my files?
<macgyverdgi> I run ubuntu 8.04, I have a 2nd video card in the box, how do I turn that card on ? please PM me with an answer, thanks
<theFATMAN> jburd: thanks and ok
<LaserLine> .join #motu
<bcgrown> ** and if I try to enter a directory in the terminal it says "Input/Output Error"
<busymind> samba proble. can anyone help me? ubuntu networks computer invisible between each other
<jburd> theFATMAN: Download LiveHTTP Headers for Firefox using this command and then open the downloaded file in Firefox:
<mib_b6hjoi> Chanserv oughta be temporarily banned for flooding :-P
<jburd> theFATMAN: wget https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/downloads/file/28118/live_http_headers-0.14-fx+sm.xpi
<mib_b6hjoi> five ops?
<theFATMAN> jburd: ok, just a sec
<Wispring> if anyone here has experience getting "proftpd" up and running.. and will help me to get this working propery i would really appreciate it
<macgyverdgi> I run ubuntu 8.04, I have a 2nd video card in the box, how do I turn that card on ? please PM me with an answer, thanks
<nickrud> weird
<jburd> theFATMAN: That will ask you to install the addon.  If that doesn't work, you might want to drag and drop that file into the addons manager.
<JFlash> I just installed ubuntu, how do I install the drivers for my motherboard and onboard video graphics controller?
<mib_b6hjoi> Wispring: Quick Google turned this up: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588
<MentalUproar> flash, you dont need to
<jburd> theFATMAN: Also, are all your browsers affected?
<theFATMAN> jburd: yes, FF &Opera
<MentalUproar> linux includes most everything...if there is restricted driver availabel, it will come up in the upper right and ask to be installed?
<kimagure> anyone understand dma trouble on IDE using libata?
<MentalUproar> *.
<dan1986> hi... I need somekind of help with an Atheros wireless card...
<Wispring> I used that tutorial ........nib it didn't work for me
<Wispring> that is why i am here now :)
<mib_b6hjoi> Wispring: oh, sorry then :-)
<mib_b6hjoi> Wispring: have you got a specific error?
<jburd> theFATMAN: sudo aptitude install midori.  THat browser even if it is alpha quality, should work for a while.  Even epiphany-browser (and elinks if you can use the console).
<busymind> samba problem. can anyone help me? ubuntu networks computer invisible between each other
<dan1986> well... not an error.. if you are asking me btw.. lol... but I just cannot use the wireless car..
<jburd> theFATMAN: Have you also tried rm -rf ~/.opera
<MentalUproar> atheros cards use a restricted driver
<theFATMAN> jburd: i wget the link, where is the file saved?
<Wispring> when i try to connect using "ftp localhost" in the terminal...the msg dispayed is "connection refused"
<MentalUproar> broadcoms are just evil
<jburd> theFATMAN: type 'pwd'  that's where.
<amenado> theFATMAN-> can you use w3m or elinks  to see if you get the same effect?
 * gaintsura must not be smart enough to work iptables =(
<mib_b6hjoi> So my battery is shot (read: 40 minutes of battery life). How can I squeeze the most possible usage out of it? I don't need wifi, usb, X, etc.
 * mib_b6hjoi STILL doesn't get iptables
<Wispring> when I try to connect using fire fox browser...the msg is "Failed to Connect"
<dan1986> yup MentalUproar thats what I found in some forums... and they told me that the madwifi should take care of it..
<eureka> I'd like to upgrade my Firefox to the latest. I'm using 7.10, is there a guide for this so that I don't break things
<theFATMAN> jburd: sweet, ok, just a sec
<gaintsura> mib_b6hjoi: welcome to the club... I understand iptables and how it works.. but configuring it.. thats beyond me
<theFATMAN> amenado: idk
<amenado> theFATMAN-> here is link to a little write up on your issue..possibly..
<amenado> http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2007/08/your-browser-is-a-tcpip-relay.html
<mib_b6hjoi> gaintsura: ditto
<mib_b6hjoi> eureka: try installing the firefox-3.0 package from your package manager (synaptic)
<theFATMAN> amenado: thanks, i'll check it out
<SeaPhor> amenado, heya bro!
<amenado> hi SeaPhor
<RabidWeezle> Got a problem here, something happend and a website doesn't direct right. Might be a problem with my dns settings or something....
<theFATMAN> jburd: what kind of file is .xpi?
<MentalUproar> softkeys controlling mic instead of speaker volume.  why?
<dan1986> The thing with my wireless card is that it doesnt give me the option to even try to connect... I just cant do anything with it.. does anyone knows something related?
<mib_b6hjoi> theFATMAN: Firefox extension
<jburd> theFATMAN: Type   `file filename.xpi` and see for yourself.
<cqs> My notebook can't poweroff,
<mib_b6hjoi> theFATMAN: it's a ZIP file
<theFATMAN> RabidWeezle: did you go to photobucket.com today?
<RabidWeezle> yep
<RabidWeezle> that's my problem
<RabidWeezle> photobucket
<theFATMAN> RabidWeezle: i'm dealing with the same thing too
<jburd> theFATMAN: Which version of firefox are you using?
<scribawf> I have a failure of "Software Sources" loading, how do I correct this, Please?
<theFATMAN> RabidWeezle: these guys will help, they are helping me
<gaintsura> mib_b6hjoi: and to top it off... Firestarter is quite basic and not thorough
<eureka> mib_b6hjoi: my update manager?
<RabidWeezle> oh good
<theFATMAN> jburd: 3
<ahughes> getting a new hdd. and want to dual boot... what should I format the disc to? FAT 32 / NTFS?
<RabidWeezle> so was it an ubuntu problem then?
<mib_b6hjoi> gaintsura: well, I don't even worry about it any more :-)
<theFATMAN> RabidWeezle: naw, cuz its on my vista machine too
<rjonesx> anyone with experiencing setting up USB bluetooth adapters?
<mib_b6hjoi> eureka: Synaptic, Apt-Get, Aptitude...
<RabidWeezle> ooh?
<gaintsura> mib_b6hjoi:  I'm easily paranoid
<busymind> samba problem. can anyone help me? mac+ubuntu+ubuntu server networks computer invisible between each other
<RabidWeezle> theFATMAN, are you on roadrunner or have you booted windows lately?
<gaintsura> busymind: try connecting via IP\share
<dan1986> no one with ideas on how to put a atheros card to work?
<mib_b6hjoi> gaintsura: oh yeah, ditto
<RabidWeezle> I can connect via IP
<rjonesx> I have just plugged in my insignia ns-bthdp adapter and Im not sure if ubuntu is even recognizing that it is plugged in - no prompt or anything when plugged in.
<guardia-> 8.04 is freezing at "Resizing partition" ... at 50% ... every time. I've tried everything I can think of- is there a fix for this? I'm thinking about going back to feisty.
<busymind> what is that? you mean security
<RabidWeezle> to photobucket, but it's borked since the links on the site are linked to dns
<ahughes> can someone please tell me what HDD format is ubuntu friendly?
<theFATMAN> RabidWeezle: we use 3 machines here
<gaintsura> RabidWeezle: thats the only way I can connect via samba
<mib_b6hjoi> gaintsura: my primary computer is now a Mac, tho--my broken ubuntu laptop isn't worth hacking into :-)
<gaintsura> ahughes: ext2/3
<RabidWeezle> say My home machine doesn't have the photobucket problem...
<nhlinux> ntfs sort of works
<RabidWeezle> just my in-law's
<theFATMAN> BRB
<RabidWeezle> k
<ahughes> gaintsura, is that ok with XP/Vista... need dual boot... computer is not mine but I'm allowed an ubuntu partitian :)
<rjonesx> is there any way to check to see what Ubuntu sees (ie: yes there is some unknown device plugged into the USB port or yes, there is a bluetooth device plugged in, etc...) I need to determine if the issue is with the bluetooth device trying to connect, or if it is with the bluetooth adapter itself...
<busymind> gaintsura: what is that ip/Share (security level)
<mib_b6hjoi> rjonesx: lsusb?
<macgyverdgi> I run ubuntu 8.04, I have a 2nd video card in the box, how do I turn that card on ? please PM me with an answer, thanks
<guardia-> anyone know why ubuntu 8.04 is freezing during install?
<gaintsura> ahughes: you have to either configure samba in ubuntu or get the ext2 driver for vista/xp
<rjonesx> do i type that into the command line?
<AlphaWolf56> Hey guys could I get a quick help? I'm on kubuntu and I'm trying to instal nvidia drivers. the ones I get off the site don't work with this kernel. =(
<macgyverdgi> I run ubuntu 8.04, I have a 2nd video card in the box, how do I turn that card on ? please PM me with an answer, thanks
<gaintsura> busymind: no, when you're connecting to the server, use your.ip.here.0\share.name
<rjonesx> neat - so it recognizes it as broadcom, which i think it should be
<mib_b6hjoi> macgyverdgi: forget the video card--use it and a pair of toothpicks to build a nuclear reactor
<mib_b6hjoi> macgyverdgi: :-)
<macgyverdgi> ?
<gaintsura> busymind: and also consider checking for more help in #samba
<gaspipe1> hey peeps
<guardia-> macguyver reference.
<mib_b6hjoi> macgyverdgi: Didn't you ever /watch/ MacGyver? :-)
<macgyverdgi> yes
<witakr> can someone help me figure out why i can hear sounds on everything EXCEPT on you tube and myspace videos?
<MentalUproar> volume control problems.  Help?
<nhlinux> Every time I click on the clock applet, gnome hangs. Anyone know if there's a fix for this bug?
<mib_b6hjoi> witakr: Flash, no doubt
<gaintsura> witakr: thats a sound issue, have you upgraded to the -19 kernel?
<macgyverdgi> does ubuntu support 2 video cards ?
<Gun_Smoke> I need to edit the default system to be louder?  Where do I find this setting?  I have it pegged....... It should be much louder.
<Matthew> lame problem, I know: I got this error in terminal "dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege". how do I enable superuser?
<macgyverdgi> does ubuntu support 2 video cards ?
<macgyverdgi> opps
<gaspipe1> I have a wierd Q..
<Wispring> yes ubuntu supports 2 video cards
<witakr> gaintsura, how do i check that?
<theFATMAN> jburd: ok, live http headers is installed, whats next
<glitsj16> witakr: smells like a flash issue .. known issues with that
<cromag> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<gaintsura> glitsj16: I've gotta run to the bathroom, will you guide witakr to finding his kernel number
<gaintsura> ?
<gaspipe1> sometimes when I boot up I get a "cd" icon on my desktop that says Blank Disc
<guardia-> Does anyone know why I can install Feisty Fawn perfectly fine, but trying to install Hardy Heron freezes during the partitioning phase? I'm running AMD 2000+ w/ 512 ram, 80gb excelstor hdd
<neeto> I am trying to hotplug mount my eSATA drive (using the AHCI SATA controller on my motherboard). Does the sata drive show up somewhere other than /dev/sd**? I can't seem to find the device listing in /dev/ after I plug it in.
<macgyverdgi> Wispring may I pm u ?
<macgyverdgi> Wispring may I pm u ?
<gaspipe1> sometimes I don't
<macgyverdgi> oppsa
<FloodBot1> macgyverdgi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gaintsura> witakr: afaik it was fixed in the -19 kernel
<Gun_Smoke> I know from a dual boot system that it should be much better....... I'd say that ubuntu gives it about 1/2 the output.
<glitsj16> gaintsura: of course, run
<Wispring> wacgyverdgi sure
<witakr> gaintsura, ok
<gaspipe1> when I have the icon that cd rom is dead
<gaspipe1> anyone see this b4?
<eureka> mib_b6hjoi: any instruction on this as I can't find any source, do I have to add a source.list and upgrade it from there?
<erpo> How come there are no virtualbox kernel modules available for the latest kernel?
<theFATMAN> jburd: where are you buddy?
<erpo> And is there a way I can stop my kernel from being updated until virtualbox modules are available?
<unavailable> erop
<mib_b6hjoi> eureka: Just a wild guess--I don't know what's up with Fx 3
<unavailable> erpo you just updated your kernel
<mib_b6hjoi> eureka: Sorry
 * gaintsura runs back
<elspeth> good day people
<mib_b6hjoi> eureka: My Ubuntu laptop is kaput, so I'm making stuff up :-)
<unavailable> erpo you need to go to your synaptic package manager
<glitsj16> witakr: you can find that out via "uname -v" and "uname -r"
<elspeth> i'm having a problem with gnome-keyring on a gutsy box.
 * RabidWeezle runs off
<witakr> glitsj16, in terminal?
<unavailable> erpo then filter by status
<Matthew> terminal says I need superuser privilege...why?...and how? (or just how)
<unavailable> erpo installed
<unavailable> erpo find virtualbox
<elspeth> is this the right place to be asking questions about that, or should i be elsewhere?
<gaintsura> Matthew: sudo (command here)
<glitsj16> witakr: correct, just enter "uname -r"
<jrib> erpo: they hit the -proposed repo first
<eureka> anyone here has upgraded to Firefox 3, could post a quick howto ?
<Matthew> oh it just means sudo, gaintsura, wow I'm dumb
<unavailable> erpo click on virtualbox
<gaintsura> Matthew: =) no worries
<witakr> 2.6.24-18-generic
<cromag> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<unavailable> erpo go to the package menu and click configure
<cromag> !iceweasel
<guardia-> Attention: Where can I download 7.04 from? its not an option on ubuntu.com
<ubottu> Iceweasel's homepage is http://www.gnu.org/software/gnuzilla/ with more detailed information at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iceweasel
<gaintsura> witakr: run the upgrade manager, upgrade to the -19 kernel, it SHOULD fix it
<unavailable> erpo enter your password
<glitsj16> witakr: okay, do what gaintsura proposes
<elspeth> um, help?
<gaintsura> thanks glitsj16
<gaintsura> ^_^
<unavailable> erpo and continue through the dialog
<guardia-> :/Where can I download 7.04 from? its not an option on ubuntu.com
<yell0w_> guardia-: cdimages.ubuntu.com
<guardia-> thanks
<glitsj16> gaintsura: your welcome
<witakr> my UM has be doing A LOT A LOT A LOT of upgrading the last several weeks after upgrading to the new ub
<unavailable> erpo make sure the box is ticked that says "compile kernel module"
<yell0w_> guardia-: or releases.ubuntu.com
<gaintsura> witakr: I usually spend about 6 hours a week upgrading
<unavailable> erpo will take a min but will work
<afallenhope> ew.
<afallenhope> sorry wrong chan
<mib_b6hjoi> Talk about random. :-)
<gaintsura> ...
<guardia-> yell0w_, where can i get the CD version? I don't want the 4 GB DVD ver
<gaintsura> lol
<elspeth> does that happen often/
<glitsj16> witakr: things seem only to speed up .. keep upgrading if that's what the UM suggests
<elspeth> ?
<erpo> unavailable: update-manager automatically updated my kernel and now virtualbox doesn't work. I don't understand how will filtering by status in synaptic help me with that?
<erpo> s/understand/understand;/
<gaintsura> no
<elspeth> righty
<erpo> unavailable: Ok. I've clicked the status button in synaptic. Now what?
<unavailable> click installed
<witakr> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hardy_universe_binary-i386_Packages)
<witakr> i got that error
<yell0w_> guardia-: it's somewhere in the cdimages link
<unavailable> erpo click installed
<witakr> in UM
<yell0w_> guardia-: or if you prefer somehwer closer to you
<unavailable> erpo then find virtualbox in that list
<elspeth> anyway, i have a problem with gnome-keyring on my gutsy box. It's asking for a password, which is not my user password, and afaik, i don't have any other passwords on this box.
<jrib> erpo: did you miss what I said?
<guardia-> i have no idea what to download here
<gaintsura> erpo: when you re-run virtualbox it will come up telling you that the kernel has changed and to run a command
<guardia-> i just want 7.04 like i used to be able to download from ubuntu.com
<unavailable> erpo once you find it highlight it
<guardia-> it was like 699 mb
<unavailable> erpo and go to the package menu, and click configure
<yell0w_> guardia-:  http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors , pick a mirror, pick the version, dl
<guardia-> thanks
<elspeth> the net effect of this is that i can't add new wifi networks. this is annoying.
<erpo> jrib: Yes, I did. Thanks for the pointer!
<glitsj16> witakr: you can correct that by manually editing the file mentioned, have you experience in doing that from terminal ?
<rjonesx> what are hcitools?
<witakr> with gedi
<rjonesx> is
<witakr> ?
<witakr> gedit
<gaintsura> yes with gedit
<elspeth> can anyone help me with this, or point me in a good direction?
<Wootie> Can I somehow in linux restart and have all my currently open windows be opened again when i log back in ?
<Wootie> (im on ubuntu)
<glitsj16> witakr: yes gedit will do just fine, but it will need root permissions in this case
<yell0w_> Wootie: what open windows ?
<gaintsura> Wootie: see sessions under preferences
<rjonesx> i see a forum post on ubuntu trying to answer some questions about installing a bluetooth usb adapter and the response is to use hciconfig run hcitools scan, etc... but I have no idea wtf hcitools is
<unavailable> erpo basically every time you update your linux kernel, (because virtual box runs off of a specific kernel) you need to recompile the module
<scribawf> ubuntu 8.04. I recently have failure of Software Sources configuration failing to load, how do I fix this?
<Wootie> thx
<Wootie> :D
<elspeth> please?
<KyleK> To fully ugprade, please restart lol
<unavailable> erpo you get it done?
<glitsj16> witakr: if you need some guidance, ask away .. look for that duplicate line, comment one out by putting # in front of it and save the file, that should fix it
<erpo> unavailable: Ok. I'm on the configuration screen.
<unavailable> click next
<erpo> unavailable: When I select configure from the Package menu, the status bar changes to "Starting package configuration tool..." and then nothing new happens.
<afallenhope> Due to kernel updates... my modules are currently not working. I was wondering... if there's a way of importing them from an old kernel to the new one?
<eureka> I don't think it's going to be that fast to have a deb package for Firefox, but I might be wrong. Is there one?
<erpo> afallenhope: Which module?
<unavailable> erpo it doesnt ask for your password?
<Flannel> eureka: Firefox 3 is in the repos, yes.  Btu some mirrors are slower than others.
<witakr> well the find feature for gedit is taking forever
<afallenhope> erpo: umm my b43 and my rt73 as well as my webcam one
<df001> Is anyone having a problem with their screen flickering black really quick sometimes in GTK apps, like firefox?
<jrib> eureka: the release is the same as RC3
<rjonesx> so no idea on what hcitools is?
<m1r> morning
<df001> I disabled the X Damage extension, which fixes it
<unavailable> afallenhope erpo you have to recompile certian modules when you update the kernel
<df001> if I turn it on, it starts flickering.
<glitsj16> afallenhope: i'm afraid you will have to rebuild those with the new kernel
<unavailable> erpo so still nothing?
<df001> This started happening like a week ago, when i let ubuntu do a bunch of updates and i put in another 2 gigs of ram
<elspeth> please, i would really like a hand with this keyring issue. Or a shove in the right direction, that would work too.
<KyleK> why do people do everything at the same time ;)
<pauljohn> #kubuntu-kde4
<pauljohn> join
<Drk_Guy> Hi
<pauljohn> join #kubuntu
<unavailable> erpo ?
<afallenhope> is there a way of ignoring kernel updates unless they're security updates.
<eureka> Does this mean I can upgrade my Firefox to 3.0 using apt-get after the updates the repos?
<witakr> cant find that line in that file
<unavailable> someone should make a script that detects kernel reliant modules and recompiles them after a kernel upgrade
<zhj> ..
<shazzam> ok so i installed ubuntu onto my external hard drive, but when i try to boot off my hard drive it says no partition exists?
<afallenhope> unavailable: I agree 100%
<elspeth> unavailable: that would be really useful.
<glitsj16> witakr: could you copy/paste your file to paste.ubuntu.com and give us the url, we can take a look
<Flannel> elspeth: `/usr/lib/libpam-keyring/pam-keyring-tool -c` should allow you to set a new keyring passwrd
<erpo> afallenhope: Are those in the mainline kernel?
<gaintsura> unavailable: thats a great idea, but thats a lot of modules
<shazzam> but i made a small partition for ubuntu? i left the rest for devs/sda or whatever...
<Drk_Guy> Is there a way to stop compiz w/o losing my pref's?
<witakr> ha!.... ok... sure
<Flannel> eureka: Yes.  And if your mirror doesn't have it yet, it should in a day or two.
<edoram32mb> using sudo aptitude upgrade && aptitude dist-update it automatically upgraded firefox 3 today..
<afallenhope> erpo: dunno. I just made them myself. lol. well the b43 is the b43 driver.. I just recompiled it
<unavailable> ill ask the guys at #linux
<edoram32mb> so it should work
<SeaPhor> shazzam, you may have to edit bios to boot from external
<shazzam> by doin what/
<erpo> afallenhope: See if you can get them from packages in the repos. Then they'll be updated when your kernel updates. Compiling your own kernel modules is a recipe for disaster.
<RabidWeezle> Fatman still here?
<erpo> Drk_Guy: metacity --replace ?
<elspeth> Flannel: getting command not found
<Flannel> elspeth: What version of ubuntu are you using?
<shazzam> i selected hard drive and selected my external and then it said ubuntu 8.o04 as one of the selections but then it gives error
<SeaPhor> shazzam, join #SeaPhor  easier there
<mrcanard> hi
<elspeth> Flannel: 7.10
<afallenhope> erpo: no it's not... I compiled them and they work 100% betterthan the originals
<RabidWeezle> Who helped fatman on the stupid photobucket DNS issue?
<Flannel> elspeth: Hmm, install the libpam-keyring package
<erpo> afallenhope: Yeah, but you have to do it all over again each time you update your kernel. That's what I mean.
<gaintsura> erpo: that reminds me of back in the day when packages for supported distros were few and far between
<afallenhope> okay
<elspeth> Flannel: hrm, get libpam-gnome-keyring already newest version
<afallenhope> rebooting them
<afallenhope> then*
<elspeth> Flannel: when i do apt-get install libpam-keyring
<unavailable> ok affellenhope erpo i found out that gentoo does exactly that
<Quintin> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.24-19-rt_2.6.24-19.33_i386.deb: failed in buffer_write(fd) (10, ret=-1)
<Quintin> ^ what gives??
<elspeth> Flannel: looking at /usr/lib, there doesn't appear to be anything resembling that either, except gnome-keyring, and all that's got in it is gnome-keyring-ask, not pam-keyring-tool
<erpo> afallenhope: Going to use the old kernel?
<gaintsura> I'm out, goodnight all
<unavailable> affellenhope erpo gentoo keeps a list of all your installed modules and recompiles them when you update your kernel
<Flannel> elspeth: Right, its not there on newer versions.  Check out either admin or preferences menus for a "keyring manager"
<RabidWeezle> according to photobucket's site, they got hacked, and in order to see photobucket again you need to in windows type in ipconfig /flushdns, is there a way to flush the dns in linux?
<glitsj16> gaintsura: goodnight, see you around
<gaintsura> unavailable: maybe you should find said script and see if you can port it? ^_^
<gaintsura> see ya glitsj16
<edoram32mb> what's a good graphics program for Ubuntu?
<Quintin> edoram32mb: "graphics"??
<eureka> Flannel: do you know where I can download the deb for Firefox and I will install it with dpkg?
<gaintsura> edoram32mb: gimp/gimpshop
<RabidWeezle> edoram32mb, gimp
<KyleK> RabidWeezle: i dont think it actually caches properly
<elspeth> flannel: system->administration gives me keyring-manager, but it asks for a password
<witakr> the file is too big to paste in to the pastebin
<edoram32mb> thanks
<elspeth> Flannel: which is not my user password, and i don't have a clue what it could possibly be.
<Flannel> elspeth: That'll be your sudo password
<elspeth> Flannel: that's what i thought - it isn't, though.
<RabidWeezle> KyleK, basically, my inlaw's visited photobucket when it was being hacked, and they can't access it now
<glitsj16> witakr: hehe, no problem, can i pm you and try an alternative route ?
<KyleK> ah
<Flannel> elspeth: Hmmm, start a gnome terminal, and ... sudo something.  Does your password work?
<witakr> sure
<elspeth> Flannel: yep, sudo works fine
<RabidWeezle> KyleK, the dns needs to be flushed
<RabidWeezle> And I have no idea how to do that
<AeronTG> What address can I enter into wget in order to download Firefox 3?  Downloading the file with Firefox isn't working out for me
<RabidWeezle> in linux that is
<nickrud> !ff3 | AeronTG
<ubottu> AeronTG: Firefox 3 Final is currently mirroring to the package repositories.  Please be patient. For best results, do not install via archives downloaded from mozilla.com.
<elspeth> Flannel: i think that perhaps my sudo password and keyring password have been unsync'd - and i don't know the keyring password
<Wispring> if anyone here can help me to get proftpd up and running ...I followed the tutorial here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588 with negative results
<Flannel> elspeth: Well, they need not be the same.  But I'm not too familiar with the keyring stuff, so unfortunately I can't help any more.
<elspeth> Flannel: thanks. do you know of someone I can ask for further info?
<KyleK> RabidWeezle: i think at most restarting firefox, are we talking like www.photobucket.com here?
<Flannel> elspeth: Not really, no.  Just ask the channel, and google around while you wait.
<elspeth> Flannel: rightio. :)
<Flannel> elspeth: Finding out how to reset the keyring password can't be too difficult I wouldn't think
<KyleK> RabidWeezle: change the dns server they're using
<RabidWeezle> KyleK, this post explains it all
<RabidWeezle> http://forums.photobucket.com/showthread.php?t=25300
<elspeth> Flannel: i've found a lot of methods, all reliant on knowing the keyring password.
<RabidWeezle> basically, they got hacked by some turkish hackers...
<matt_> i REMEMBER reading something about a bootable cd that would overwrite a hard drive a certain number of times...IE if you are giving your computer away
<RabidWeezle> and screwed up their dns...
<RabidWeezle> now they are back up...
<matt_> what is the name of such a thing?
<Flannel> elspeth: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4393902&postcount=6 perhaps
<Sn3ipen> Where do the log files for Emesene goes?
<RabidWeezle> but in order to see the site again you gotta flush your dns...
<nickrud> elspeth http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2302037 may work for you
<erpo> jrib: So I want to add a line in /etc/apt/sources.list like this: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu hardy-proposed partner ?
<Wispring> to the person who wants to get firefox3.O ...use the synaptic package manager
<KyleK> RabidWeezle:  /etc/rc.d/init.d/nscd restart
<KyleK> try that maybe
<KyleK> RabidWeezle: I think the cache of the dns server they're using needs to get flushed...
<RabidWeezle> KyleK, I rebooted the pc...
<elspeth> Flannel: thanks; giving that a try
<elspeth> nickrud: thank you, i'll read that
<KyleK> dig www.photobucket.com
<Drk_Guy> Why if i chose to not upgrade the kernel right now, the upgrade options for the kernel gray-out?
<KyleK> paste just one A record from that
<QAH> Hello everyone. I really need some help bad.
<Wispring> like System------->Administration------->Synaptic Package Manager
<KyleK> photobucket.com.        9109    IN    A 209.17.66.11 <-- like so
<QAH> Can someone help me install a program in ubuntu?
<elspeth> hooray!
<Drk_Guy> QAH, sudo apt-get install <program_name>
<elspeth> Flannel and nickrud: thank you, it works now :D
<QAH> I need to install MonoDevelop from source!
<Drk_Guy> QAH, you better search for it on synaptic, applications -> add/remove
<bruce__> can anyone help me configure my monitor? I have had nothing but problems getting it to work
<QAH> Drk_Guy can I chat with you in private?
<Millertime_018> hey how do i install the new firefox?
<Flannel> Millertime_018: Just let update manager do its thing
<Drk_Guy> QAH, compiling is something else, download src, sudo apt-get build-dep <program_name>, cd to src dir, ./onfigure, make, sudo make install
<Millertime_018> it didn't put it in though
<rjonesx> how would one determine what their usb host controller is?
<Millertime_018> Flannel: it didn't give me the new firefox
<KyleK> rjonesx: look at lspci maybe
<Flannel> Millertime_018: If you don't have it, your mirror hasn't updated yet.  It'll sync within the next few days
<bruce__> can anyone help me configure my monitor? autodetect doesn't seem to work, and i'm stuck in 640x480 res
<afabian> Millertime_018: running hardy?
<Millertime_018> oh. well they were trying to make a record with the largest number of downloads in one day
<Drk_Guy> !resolution bruce__
<ubottu> Drk_Guy: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Millertime_018> afabian: yea
<Flannel> Millertime_018: Package management downloads don't count
<Drk_Guy> What the hell, that used to work
<Drk_Guy> !resolution
<bruce__> hmm
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bruce__> ahh i've tried all that
<rjonesx> cool
<Wispring> I am trying to get "proftpd" (ftp server program) up and running. I followed this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588 but without positive results..any help would be appreciated
<Drk_Guy> Weird
<bruce__> linux just hates my obscure monitor :(
<rjonesx> i think it is to blame for my usb bluetooth adapter not working... :-(
<newclimb> hello I with a problem in a sound from my computer anybody can help me?
<afabian> Millertime_018:  Probably best to just wait.  You could just download it off of the firefox website and install it like not part of your distribution, but it'll get you a few days usage of the final release before it hits the official repositories, and you've already got a release candidate.  I plan to just wait.
<Wispring> ctrl + alt + backspace will also restart the x-server
<afabian> Beta 5 kind of sucked, and hardy was there for a while.  The RC's have been pretty good.
<LimCore> why ubuntu is epic fail in terms of support of encryption?
<newclimb> when I saw a video there is a strange noise
<afabian> LimCore: That's more of a philosophical / discussion question.  You might want to try it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gun_Smoke> I am getting pretty upset with this release......     A lot of things are hanging when they should not............
<Gun_Smoke> Bugs bugs bugs.............
<keithclark> is there an offtopic ubutu forum?
<Gun_Smoke> yup
<Starnestommy> keithclark: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gun_Smoke> add offtopic to how you got here
<keithclark> Ok, Festus, and that would be?
<LimCore> how to use damn aes-128 loop aes in ubuntu?
<Wispring> Can or will anyone here help me to troubleshoot my installation of "proftpd"(FTP server program)....the problem is it will run..but, I cannot connect to it, so the solution probably is in changing the .conf file ...what changes are needed?...I don't know...please help me if you can
<afabian> Gun_Smoke: It happen sometimes.  I'd just run the previous release for as long as possible.  Or you could start sending in bug reports, and even submit patches.  But it's easiest to stick with what works.
<newclimb> anybody can help me to fix the problem
<newclimb> a strange noise when I saw videos
<still_here> i got an error when i install build-essential. it says, build-essential depends on libc6-dev | libc-dev; however:
<still_here>  Package libc6-dev is not installed. Package libc-dev is not installed.
<still_here>  build-essential depends on gcc (>= 4:4.0); however: Package gcc is not configured yet.
<Gun_Smoke> afabian, Well...........   I'm about to climb the tree for good.
<Yuji1> Try sudo apt-get install libc6-dev ?
<witakr> is there a way to auto allow security updates from trusted sources?
<Chronic> i need help.
<still_here> i have no internet connection at home.
<Chronic> i downloaded ubuntu inside of windows and dont kno how to boot...
<Gun_Smoke> I've been busy so Ubuntu seemed to fit the bill....
<Chronic> can anyone help?
<Gun_Smoke> no
<Yuji1> Try finding a copy and transfering it via CD, Floppy, etcetra?
<glitsj16> witakr: yes, check your settings in 'software sources' and check whether the secure updates box is ticked
<Chronic> gun_smoke ur a dick.
<Gun_Smoke> buh bye
<Chronic> nigger
<afabian> Gun_Smoke: You said 'this release.'  Did you have a previous release working, or another distribution?
<glitsj16> witakr: i'm on xubuntu and the menu items probably don't match, i guess somewhere in system > admin > software sources
<witakr> yeah, i go it
<Gun_Smoke> bye Chronic
<jrib> erpo: only temporarily so you can install the specific package you want, don't do an upgrade
<Gun_Smoke> afabian, most have been better than this..
<witakr> im pretty familiar with where most things are or at least how to find them... most of the time...lol
<archie> I'm trying to install the new Firefox 3.0. I had beta 5. Not exactly sure what to do.
<Gun_Smoke> Stupid things hang....    I either pay the price of time or climb and make things work on my own.
<amrik> my gnome mixer applet disappeared. is there any way to get it back?
<still_here> why can't i install build-essential? it says, Package gcc is not configured yet.
<afabian> Gun_Smoke: I get the general feeling that Ubuntu values their time-based release schedule pretty highly, perhaps at the expense of release quality.  I don't really plan to do any more upgrades at release date.  The user-base is large enough that I expect a release will be pretty solid 6 months after its release. ;)
<Gun_Smoke> !ops | Chronic
<ubottu> Chronic: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<Myrtti> Gun_Smoke: what's up
<Starnestommy> still_here: try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Gun_Smoke> Myrtti, 10 lines or so up... Starts with a "n"
<Myrtti> Gun_Smoke: saw that
<Myrtti> fellow comrades beat me to it
<Gun_Smoke> dump that trash please.
<Jack_Sparrow> done
<archie> Is there no Firefox 3 package available?
<Scunizi> archie: you'll get it when the mirrors are updated.. hang tight.
<mneptok> archie: it's in the Hardy repos
<Gun_Smoke> archie, that has been an all day thing....
<Gun_Smoke> It's done..
<amenado>  iptunnel add vpn1 mode gre remote 61.21.21.12 local 69.102.102.23 key 1113333   <-- responds with ioctl: No such device ..isnt this the command to create a vpn1 link?
<nickrud> !ff3 | archie
<ubottu> archie: Firefox 3 Final is currently mirroring to the package repositories.  Please be patient. For best results, do not install via archives downloaded from mozilla.com.
<witakr> OK... NOW... is there anyone familiar with hydrogen fuel cells using coils vs plates for electrolysis to produce hydrogen for use in a combustion engine?
<Flannel> witakr: #ubuntu-offtopic for that stuff, thanks.
<hydrogen> #donthighlightmewithstupidquestionseveragain
<hydrogen> please
<nickrud> hhahahaha
<shingen> lol
<archie> How much longer do you expect?
<Scunizi> archie: no long..
<archie> 30 minutes?
<DragonSpirit> hydrogen,  --- #donthighlightmewithstupidquestionseveragain :Nick/channel is temporarily unavailable
<witakr> hydrogen, i didnt even know there was someone here named hydrogen , it wa a coincidence.....
<nickrud> archie depending on your mirror and how often it updates, could be another day or so. You could try another mirror
<afabian> archie: You're already running a pretty solid release candidate.  I doubt you'll even notice the difference if you don't check version numbers.
<archie> how do I do it?
<Scunizi> archie: 10 at the most :)
<archie> sudo apt-get install firefox3
<witakr> and my question was valid, but in the wrong place
<Flannel> archie: Which mirror are you using?
<archie> I have no idea
<Gun_Smoke> I've never needed a tablet of paper to keep track of things that need a bug report..  I just am starting to feel that the release dates are more important then what is released.... I started way back when this channel was 300-400...
<archie> Where are the available mirrors?
<archie> Whenever I install stuff I just do it from terminal with a sudo apt-get install packagename
<Scunizi> archie: you'll have the icon by the clock when the mirror are updated.. the icon represents all kinds of updates to your computer..
<Flannel> archie: Have you updated today?
<archie> haha
<archie> 171 available!
<Scunizi> archie.. there you go!  sudo apt-get update  .. sudo apt-get upgrade..
<archie> Firefox is listed
<archie> I'm going to upgrade
<archie> This is Firefox RC1?
<archie> What's RC
<archie> release candidate?
<kcormier> yea rc = release candidate
<klikz> anyone running ubuntu server for their business
<Gun_Smoke> I doubt it.
<klikz> or anytime time of production environment
<archie> Opera doesn't like to show all hte images in a page?
<afabian> Gun_Smoke: It's tricky.  Debian has the "when it's ready" policy, and resulting release cycle left open a huge spot for a distribution like Ubuntu.  I think time-based releases are important, because users use releases, it creates a sense of urgency to fix show-stopper bugs, etc.  I've thought a lot about this--I think time-based releases and sticking very close to the schedule are the way to go, even if it's a little painful.
<archie> It's weird
<tonyyarusso> klikz: yes.
<Gun_Smoke> afabian, That is a good point......
<apollo2011> hey guys
<kcormier> is there anyone here with experience with ubuntu as a media server? (especially with 1080p tv's)
<Gun_Smoke> apollo2011, ff is there.
<moosah> Hi I have a Gateway C140XL with ATI mobility radeon 2300 HD and I was trying to install Kubuntu KDE4 remix and the CD loads and everything... it even shows me the text right before it tries to start X but then nothing happens.. what could be wrong and how do I fix it?
<Gun_Smoke> please don't ask
<erpo> jrib: Can't I instruct the package manager to only fetch that one package from the repository?
<jrib> erpo: yes
<Gun_Smoke> erpo, yes aptitude works wonders
<jrib> erpo: sudo apt-get install PACKAGE_NAME   is one way
<apollo2011> I have just setup a webserer on 8.04 that hosts Clutch. I can access it perfectly on my LAN, but I cannot access it using my external IP Address. I have set up apache serers before and accessed them externally, just not with this new 2wire router I have. The port forwarding seems to be set up right, but its not working. Is it possible the default settings on apache are bloking the connections from the external ip address?
<Gun_Smoke> erpo, what jrib said is slick too
<erpo> jrib: What I mean is, it should only ever fetch that one package from that repo, so I can leave it enabled during updates.
<flouge1> so i upgraded ubuntu
<flouge1> and now it wont boot
<flouge1> i get to the grub screen
<Gun_Smoke> erpo, You want a package manager to only handle a single package? Per repo?
<glitsj16> flouge: any errors from grub ?
<Flannel> erpo: You can do that with apt-pinning, but it'll get hairy quick
<amenado> apollo2011-> do you have set your server as the dmz host?
<Gun_Smoke> erpo, that's what I was about to say..... Pinning with backports is practiced... But you should be ready for problems...
<flouge1> i get selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by bios
<Colin_> I have a server that has two NICs, one is input for the internet, one goes to the LAN. The LAN (eth0) works fine including dhcp. How do I configure eth1 to get internet?
<kcormier> Hey guys.  I'm using vlc to play dvd iso's off my media server but apparently on linux vlc doesn't use the video card acceleration for dvd playback and my processor just can't keep up with the dvd at 1080p resolutions.  Anyone have a better option with other software to store videos and play the back at 1080p resolution with video hardware acceleration?
<tom_> hey, does Ubuntu have a package for the linux 2.6.25 kernel for hardy?
<amenado> Colin_-> does your ISP provide you with static or dhcp doleout address ?
<Colin_> dhcp
<Scunizi> Will k3b make a standard dvd out of an avi file?
<teamz>  does anybody know of a command line program that will archive and separate in .rar files like winrar ?
<Gun_Smoke> kcormier, I don't think it's a processor..
<teamz> hi
<teamz> :P
<genii> Scunizi: No.
<glitsj16> flouge1: oops, not familiar with that one .. you were upgrading your kernel ?
<amenado> !who | Colin
<ubottu> Colin: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tom_> teamz: file-roller doesn't?
<erpo> Scunizi: devede will do that. I don't know about k3b.
<Scunizi> erpo: thanks.
<teamz> tom_, I need a command line application
<Quentusrex> does ubuntu support audio over hdmi?
<Gun_Smoke> My eyes are tired... slow down with the junk please....
<Colin_> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<afabian> teamz: you could just do tar + gzip and use the traditional UNIX utility "split" to split the file, and put it back together with cat.
<amenado> Colin_-> set you eth0 to acquire the ip address from your ISP via your dsl modem
<tom_> teamz: you can use file-roller in the terminal
<apollo2011> amenado: just port 80 right now, I tried that earlier and it didn't help
<Toba_> hi guys
<tom_> teamz: see file-roller --help
<teamz> tom_, ok thx but as you said I'm unsure if file-roller support that
<tom_> I'm pretty sure it does
<tom_> just try it out
<teamz> afabian, problem is I have a box with a newbie and he needs to archive his files remotely
<Toba_> any reason that ubuntu 8.04's nm-applet would not show wifi stuff anymore on the dropdown?
<glitsj16> teamz: i think p7zip-full with p7zip-rar can handle those, p7zip contains 7za, a pure terminal tool
<Toba_> i still see my card in iwconfig
<Colin_> !tab amenado
<ubottu> Factoid tab amenado not found
<teamz> glitsj16, k thx I'll give it a look
<apollo2011> amenado: from what I am reading now, it appears that the problem may be that at&t blocks port 80. Is it possible to use a different port and still have it work when I use a domain from DynDNS?
<Colin_> how do you reply to someone
<Colin_> i dont get it
<amenado> apollo2011->  you  should allow Allow all applications (DMZplus mode) -- pointing to your server and then make sure you firewall is active and working on your server
<tom_> is the 2.6.25 kernel in any of hardy's repos?
<flouge1> shit im going to have to upgrade the bios
<Gun_Smoke> Colin_, in what?
<amenado> apollo2011-> it does not block port 80
<genii> Quentusrex: It's more of a hardware issue. If your soundcard has digital out and it works, then you get an adapter to hdmi for it. Sometimes you can get a dvi-to-hdmi that also has a jack to plug in your digital audio from the computer as well.
<amenado> Colin_-> you type the first few chars of my nick then press tab
<glitsj16> flouge1: have you gone over your /boot/grub/menu.lst manually to check if there's something out of the ordinary ?
<Colin_> amenado, ok gotcha.. eth0 is connected to my internal lan, eth1 is connected to my dsl modem... in my /etc/network/interfaces file eth0 is fine and is in fact giving giving out addresses to the rest of the network just fine, eth1 however doesn't even show up on a regular ifconfig
<shade34321> shadda
<shade34321> madda
<afabian> flouge1: Be careful upgrading the BIOS.  Don't, um, lose power in the middle.  Heh.  If the upgrade is decent, it won't let you use the wrong upgrade.. .but I wouldn't trust it to catch mistakes.   Be very careful that you know that the BIOS upgrade is the right one before you try flashing.  It's a mildly risky thing all around, and care is called for.
<amenado> Colin_-> then fix your eth1 to make sure you can activate it, then also on same interfaces file, you can tell it to use dhcp to acquire ip from ISP
<Colin_> amenado, and it is set up simply like this  iface eth1 inet dhcp
<shade34321> oops
<tom_> anyone?
<Gun_Smoke> tom_, for?
<kcormier> Gun_Smoke: video plays fine if it's a small window but when i maximize it my processor jumps straight to 100% and the video gets choppy.  It will play fine at lower resolutions.  If I turn deinterlacing on it gets even worse.  You said you don't think it's the processor, any other ideas?
<tom_> is the 2.6.25 kernel in any of hardy's repos?
<AutumnCat> tom_: no
<Starnestommy> tom_: I don't think so
<amenado> Colin_-> ifdown eth1; ifup eth1  as root off course
<Gun_Smoke> kcormier, I guess that the app is tripping on a codec.  VLC is pretty bullet-proof.
<tom_> this 2.6.24 is killing me with these crashes!
<AutumnCat> tom_: what crashes ?
<afabian> tom_: You're sure it's the kernel?
<schmitty> i was making some changes and now all inactive windows fade transparent which i don't want. I can't where to correct this. Does anyone know how? Is there maybe a way that i can reset everything?
<tom_> AutumnCat: My system is just constantly crashing. Especially in firefox. And yes I am pretty sure its the kernel
<anachronist> evening all
<anachronist> i have a question about usb 2.0 and ehci_hcd
<tom_> tried using different browser, tried disabling all video stuff including drivers plus compiz
<Colin_> amenado, I'm doing this right now, and I've tried it before but it spits out some lines then it repeats this:  DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 5
<tom_> its either my wireless card or the kernel thats causing these crashes.
<harriseldon> tom_ what messages in dmesg convince you that it is a kernel issue?
<flouge1> damnit the image is to big
<flouge1> for the bios to load
<schmitty> i was making some changes and now all inactive windows fade transparent which i don't want. I can't where to correct this. Does anyone know how? Is there maybe a way that i can reset everything?
<Colin_> amenado, then repeats to interval 12, interval 18, etc.. then it says No DHCPOFFERS received, No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<tom_> harriseldon: dmesg? none. I checked the system logs though and nothing shows, thats the weird part
<glitsj16> schmitty: seems like your window manager got stuck, which one do you use ?
<Gun_Smoke> kcormier, even piping the movie over via ssh to this laptop keeps the processor at nill to nothing...
<kcormier> Gun_Smoke: Have you run it at 1920x1080 with blend deinterlacing before with anything comparable to an athlon 64 3000+?  I love vlc, been using it for years.  But apparently the mpeg4 decoder will only run on a single core (doesn't matter much for me as i've only got one) and that it won't use the video acceleration in anything but windows.
<schmitty> im using kubuntu glitsj16
<anachronist> i just got a new external HD.. usb 2.0. ubuntu don't like it. i did some googling and found the "modprobe -r ehci_hcd" hack and it works
<harriseldon> tom_ kernel errors will traditionally be written to that log. I am not convinced that 2.6.25 kernel will help you
<anachronist> i'm going to try rebooting with the acpi=noirq kernel option
<anachronist> but can someone explain to me what this is doing and why i have to do it?
<afabian> tom_: 2.6.24 is pretty stable.  I'd be pretty hesitant to finger the kernel as the problem.  I'd probably try testing the memory.
<amenado> Colin_-> your cat 5 cable to your router/dslmodem  is faulty..find another good cable
<tom_> harriseldon: I looked at some bug reports and it seems that many people are having problems with 2.6.24
<Gun_Smoke> kcormier, amd64 here... nothing ever like you state
<schmitty> im pretty sure it's a setting that i have changed. I just need to change it back. i was trying to make windows transparent at one point but now it is taking too much system resources to do it so i want it of
<tom_> afabian: downgrading to gusty makes my system run flawlessly
<Colin_> amenado, ok ill try it
<glitsj16> schmitty: not in compiz by any chance ?
<Gun_Smoke> kcormier, so I can't give you a bone
<Quixotic> Hello everyone! Is it possible to pull a harddrive out of a mac and access its files from ubuntu ?
<schmitty> glitsj16: how to i edit compiz's settings again?
<flouge1> how do i tell grub to use the old boot
<harriseldon> tom_ you can always download vanilla sources and compile your own if you are convinced. Just be sure to keep grub entries for your old kernel just in case
<genii> Quixotic: The short answer is yes
<afabian> tom_: Ah.  Well, then.. 2.6.25 will probably never be in hardy.  There are a few possibilities... I don't know how development is going, but you could manually fetch out a .deb from the repositories for the next ubuntu... there are also instructions around for compiling a kernel the "debian way" out there.
<Quixotic> genii, does it get difficult or any tricks I should be aware of ? I was thinking dropping it in a usb enclosure and plugging it into my ubuntu install then hoping to mount it and copy the files to my desktop.
<glitsj16> schmitty: if you have a backup of your compiz settings, you can try reinstalling the ccsm, that way it will fall back to the defaults
<broy> HELP!!!
<tom_> harriseldon: I just tried downloading the sources, I've never really compiled my own kernel before though. Can you guys link me to some tutorials?
<harriseldon> flougel hit escape when booting to enter the menu, then pick the version for your old kernel
<schmitty> where is the compiz config glitsj16
<tom_> afabian: is any kind of release of ibex out yet?
<TuXNuBGuy> first time ubuntu user
<Gun_Smoke> kcormier, I look into either what else you have up and running while trying to launch VLC.. Look at everything.. Maybe thats a bug to file.. But here I've never seen or heard anything like it... Have you tried Mplayer?  Still my favorite.
<glitsj16> schmitty: menu items in kubuntu could be very different, but from terminal you could try ccsm
<genii> Quixotic: You will need the hsfutils and possibly hsfplus packages. The kernel module is called hsf
<broy> i can't install my acer 4520 wifi driver.
<AutumnCat> tom_: if you want to use a 1.6.25 kernel, you have to compile it yourself .
<afabian> tom_: I don't think so.  I'm just assuming there are .debs in the repository, but i actually don't know, because I've never tried anything like that with Ubuntu.
<broy> can anyone help me
<AutumnCat> tom_: just like me ;D
<harriseldon> tom_ I used to compile my own kernel all of the time when I used gentoo. You can always look there.  I would check the official Ubuntu docs first https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<tom_> AutumnCat: you are running on a 2.6.25 kernel?
<genii> Quixotic: Bah I'm dyslexic today. Reverse the s and f in most of that
<AutumnCat> tom_: yes
<Quixotic> genii is there a tutorial somewhere on how to copy the files from the mac hdd to this linux box? I am trying to recover a friends quickbook files since his mac died and he needs them urgently.
<schmitty> trying to run ccsm from terminal tells me that it is not installed yet
<schmitty> trying to run ccsm from terminal tells me that it is not installed yet glitsj16
<guardia-> Grub loader error 15 - what is this?
<tom_> AutumnCat: Can you link me to a tutorial of some sort. harriseldon I checked that link before, it wasn't really a "how to"
<Gun_Smoke> darn.... gnomes problems or ubuntu... trash still won't empty via gui.... I know how to do it from cli.. but.. ummm....
<glitsj16> schmitty: there is another one that you might have, hang on, i'll look it up, don't know the exact package name
<gaspipe1> night all
<AutumnCat> tom_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile <---
<kcormier> Gun_Smoke: I'll try reinstalling ubuntu 8.04 and setting it all up again.  Maybe it's an issue with the ati driver or something...  Do you think I should be able to run 1920x1080 video with an athlon xp 2900+?
<Colin_> amenado, hahah oh i'm sorry.. it wasn't the cable.. I actually have three network cards in the server and I just automatically assumed that it was eth1, when in fact it was eth2... sorry to trouble you, got it working now
<Quixotic> genii, I found the hfsutils package in the package manager. With that I should be ok then ?
<amenado> Quixotic-> mac uses hfs filesystem? so make sure your ubuntu supports that ..
<genii> Quixotic: Oldie but goodie and still relevent: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-January/019105.html
<afabian> tom_: 2.6.24 to 2.6.25 is a minor upgrade.  You'll want to make sure that you use the /boot/config-2.6.24-18-generic file as .config in your linux kernel source directory and then make config ... answer the new questions, pretty safe to just hold down the enter key and take the defaults.  I'd try building it the "debian way" so that grub is automatically updated and things.
<AutumnCat> tom_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild <--
<tom_> AutumnCat: did you use git to download your sources or did you just download them straight off kernel.org?
<tom_> ok
<kcormier> Gun_Smoke: Also, what kind of videos are you playing?  do you know if they're mpeg4?
<anachronist> so, nobody has an answer to my usb 2.0 question? that makes me sad.
<amenado> Colin_-> great..sometimes a wiggle of the cables, you'd discover important things :P
<Gun_Smoke> kcormier, I don't see why not..   and aXXo and crew have a bunch.
<lockd> anachronist: what's wrong with usb 2.0?
<Metatron2> what is a package i can get that is an irc client that runs in console?
<schmitty> glitsj16: should i install compiz? will that reset my settings
<AutumnCat> tom_: I download the tarballs and the patch files, because git is too slow here.
<Gun_Smoke> they all work just fine.
<Quixotic> thanks genii and amendao, I will install hfsutils and give it a go. Wish me luck or my friend is going to cry in the morning when I tell him his quickbooks is lost forever.
<lockd> anachronist: I've had little quirky things like USB mouse not even being detected, I was only able to fix it with an adapter
<tom_> AutumnCat: With the patch files, what exactly are they? Are they only used if you need specific hardware support?
<anachronist> lockd, i'm having some trouble w/ my external hard drive. i can't get it to run in usb 2.0. i had to modprobe -r ehci_hcd to force it to run at 1.1. i found a kernel option that i'm going to try after i finish copying some files
<glitsj16> schmitty: i thought you had that installed ? if not than it's caused by kubuntu's window manager, i don't know which one that is in a default kubuntu setup
<genii> Quixotic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=392287 may also be of some help
<AutumnCat> tom_: no
<anachronist> but i'm curious to know first, what the issue is, and second, what the acpi=noirq kernel option does
<afabian> tom_: If you build a kernel the "debian way", you end up with a nice .deb file that installs just like one from the repositories.  Just more work.  heh.
<tom_> afabian: yeah I know, I'm looking at that right now
<AutumnCat> tom_: I mean the "version patch"
<schmitty> glitsj16: no it's just the one that comes with the default kde install
<amenado> anachronist->  Boot Arguments to Control PCI Bus Behaviour (`pci=')
<lockd> anachronist: it says usb 2.0 is in kernel >= 2.5.2, amazing that it wouldn't work
<AutumnCat> tom_: linux-2.6.25.tar.bz2 + patch-2.6.25.6.bz2 = linux-2.6.25.6
<schmitty> i just need to find the tab that i should go to to change it
<anachronist> well, i've found a LARGE number of people having similar problems, unfortunately
<glitsj16> schmitty: ah okay, have you tried #kubuntu, they should be able to assist you easily i'd think, i just don't know sorry :)
<flouge1> how the hell am i going to recover this thing
<tom_> AutumnCat: http://kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.25.7.tar.bz2
<tom_> doesn't that already have the full source including the patch?
<anachronist> lockd, most people who have this problem (drive not mounting, etc.) just remove the module, which is horrible solution imho
<AutumnCat> tom_: yes, you can download this , too.
<lockd> anachronist: I wouldn't be surprised if it never did work (2.5 was unstable, may never have made it in)
<tom_> AutumnCat: ok cool. Well I am going to give it a shot. I'll tell you guys how it goes if I can get back on.
<tom_> Thanks a lot
<Jimmie> hello
<glitsj16> flouge1: have you considered chroot'ing and reinstalling grub that way ? it's some work i realize that, but seems like something you can try before sledgehammering (i know how frustrating grub errors can be)
<afabian> tom_: good luck!
<lockd> anachronist: you have ohci and uhci included as well?
<Jimmie> how do I force the restricted driver manager to appear?
<AutumnCat> tom_: the most frequent problem may be the display card driver .
<pneo> I have to unplug my laptop when starting ubuntu 8.04... if its plugged it won't start and gives me an error, how can I solve this?
<tom_> AutumnCat: what do you mean?
<AutumnCat> tom_: you need to install it manually.
<anachronist> lockd, no uchi, but ochi is in lsmod
<anachronist> err... uhci
<still_here> i still don't get it right: installing build-essential
<schmitty> where in the kubuntu window manager can i set the transparency of inactive windows
<lockd> anachronist: not sure, wonder what would happen if you said Y instead of M for EHCI HCD
<tom_> AutumnCat: could I just use envy?
<still_here> does anyone have a pleasing heart to help me
<still_here> ?
<lockd> anachronist: heh, that's not even an option
<alan_m> still_here: are you having issues with trying to figure out how to install build-essential?
<anachronist> lockd, well, i'm running off the generic kernel... maybe i should try to recompile my own and see if that helps. that's a good idea.
<alan_m> still_here: ill try my best :)
<schmitty> where is the kubuntu window manager config
<Drk_Guy> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<alan_m> !pm | still_here
<pneo> no one?
<SkiddyFisk> My system just crashed in the middle of a distro upgrade and now x just crashes on startup, and I can't even get into the system tofinish the upgrade, how do I fix this/
<ubottu> still_here: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<still_here> ok
<rajasaurus_> anyone have raid5 hardware working from ubuntu 64bit installer cd
<SonicComKid> I have a complex question for you guys
<AutumnCat> tom_: since you used a non-ubuntu kernel, the ubuntu kernel module package would be unusable.
<still_here> alan_m: are you there?
<still_here> hehe
<tom_> AutumnCat: so how did you install it? Right off Nvidia's website?
<alan_m> still_here: yes :)
<SonicComKid> I need a script to massively edit all the content of php files changeing all their code to lowercase
<AutumnCat> tom_: yes
<harriseldon> pneo what error does it give? Have you searched online for the error?
<lockd> anachronist: the only other instance of this that I'm seeing is trying to mount a usb 2.0 drive on a usb 1.1 board
<SkiddyFisk> My system just crashed in the middle of a distro upgrade and now x just crashes on startup, and I can't even get into the system tofinish the upgrade, how do I fix this/
<Synik> and hop 5 stilnox + 5 xanax
<anachronist> lockd: i hope it's not hardware. i'll double check my mobo specs, but i'm pretty sure it supports 2.0
<alan_m> still_here: try using aptoncd to download build-essential to a cd still_here
<Flannel> SkiddyFisk: ctrl-alt-f1, log in, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<still_here> i have no internet connection at home so i need to install c++ library manually
<alan_m> !aptoncd | still_here
<ubottu> still_here: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<tom_> AutumnCat: I keep getting errors with this kernel compilation process.
<harriseldon> SkiddyFisk can you get into a terminal?
<SkiddyFisk> harriseldon, yes
<akahige> I got the Firefox 3 update, but ever since Hardy installed FF3b5 my Flash plugin hasn't worked. Is there an official process for getting it to work again? Should it be the same as it was on FF2?
<tom_> AutumnCat: http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_debian_etch
<tom_> that is the guide I am following
<lockd> anachronist: http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/archive/index.php/t-40197.html, there's a workaround that I'm not sure will do anything (changing /sys stuffs)
<prakriti> what does it mean if a package is in source but not in packages?
<prakriti> http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/hardy/science/openjump
<still_here> its very crowded in here
<prakriti> i'm trying to get openjump to work
<Flannel> still_here: Do you have an install CD?
<still_here> hehe
<alan_m> still_here: you can get it from the Ubuntu repositories on the computer that has the internet connection, make a cd of the packages you need (build-essential) then transfer.
<still_here> Flannel: yeah
<pneo> I've made some searches without any solution
<anachronist> lockd: that's the workaround i'm using now
<still_here> i have flash drivehere
<alan_m> See what I was talking about with the contributing now still_here? :)
<pneo> The error is this one:
<afabian> SonicComKid: It's pretty easy to make a file all lower case.. say, with tr.  But you'll probably have to do something to leave comments alone.  It sounds like something you might want to consider writing up in perl.  Actually, perl rubs me the wrong way.  I'd probably use python even though perl arguably has a good edge in text processing.
<dfgas> why can't more than one program use alsa? i have firefox using alsa and pidgin and i can't hear sounds from pidgin
<tom_> AutumnCat: and when I get up to the configuration of the kernel this is what happens http://paste.ubuntu.com/21070/
<AutumnCat> tom_: you needn't extract the tarball into /usr/src
<dfgas> sound blaster live
<still_here> alright. thanks...
<alan_m> Flannel (and others) can jump in when I dont have an answer for you still_here :)
<tom_> AutumnCat: does it really matter though?
<lockd> anachronist: didn't know that one disabled usb2 as well
<pneo> ACPI: EC: acpi_ec_wait timeout, status=0, expect_event=1
<alan_m> still_here: we havent really answered a question or truly guided you, stick around, flannel will explain the rest (I believe)
<anachronist> lockd: oh, wait. i see the other workaround. i'll try the sys one.
<khin> how do i change the install directory if there is no configure script for a program
<still_here> so i have to search about repositories, right?
<anachronist> lockd: thanks for the help.
<AutumnCat> tom_: and make sure you have install the packages which compiling a kernel needs .
<akahige> anybody got Flash running in Firefox 3...?
<Flannel> still_here: It's on there.  pop in the CD, sudo apt-cdrom add, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install build-esential
<afabian> SonicComKid: Also, there's the "be careful what you wish for" effect.  I don't know PHP very well, but ... bad things mysteriously happen when you make global transformations in a thoughtless manner.  I'd probably go through file-by-file and use something like emacs, or a text editor with a downcase function, to make lower-casing regions easy.
<AutumnCat> tom_: it shows in step 2.
<still_here> Flannel: i'm using windows now
<alan_m> still_here: go to your Ubuntu install and do what flannel said to do, it should work right.
<Flannel> still_here: That's fine.  When you get home to your Ubuntu install, just pop in the CD and install from that
<still_here> Flannel: I have no cd here. i'm using flash drive.
<Flannel> still_here: You have your original CD you installed with at home, right?
<still_here> yes
<Flannel> still_here: You don't need anything else.  Just put that in, and build-esential is on there.
<harriseldon> SkiddyFisk you can try to restart the dist upgrade via command line via sudo do-release-upgrade but it may not work.
<dfgas> how do you set the default sound card?
<still_here> Flannel: alright.
<alan_m> Flannel: thanks man for chipping in :)
<Flannel> still_here: This is Hardy, correct?
<schmitty> glitsj16: i got now. It was in kcontrol
<still_here> Flannel: yes
<SkiddyFisk> it didn't  do anything x.x
<Flannel> still_here: Aye.  Its on there (a few versions it didn't ship on the desktop CD, that's been fixed)
<harriseldon> Skiddyu
<harriseldon> SkiddyFisk any error?
<alan_m> Flannel: I wasnt aware of that, thats why i went the aptoncd route :)
<NemesisD> how would I burn a DVD iso to a dvd?
<NemesisD> in terminal*
<still_here> Flannel: thanks, i'll try it out.
<SonicComKid> afabian, sorry, phone made it so I couldn't reply. The reason for this is I need to make the content of tons of php files lowercase because they keep referenceing files with uppercase letters. There's too many php files to manually edit to lower case. I need to chage the code to point to lower case filenames
<glitsj16> schmitty: glad it's fixed
<Corkster> samba upgrade just came down hope it dont break :)
<Flannel> alan_m: Apt On CD unfortunately only works from an Ubuntu box for the time being
<SkiddyFisk> harriseldon, "no module named GnuPGInterface"
<Kalamansi> hello is there a ubuntu portable for flash drive?
<tom_> AutumnCat: ok I'm in the menuconfig now, i already copied my configuration over to the new kernel. Is there anymore config I really need to do?
<alan_m> Flannel: is it possible to get the package from packages.ubuntu.com (I know im probably going the long route) and install that way from windows?
<SkiddyFisk> harriseldon, it lists like a traceback of some kind
 * alan_m is just trying to get in a few different ways of doing this...shoot the idea down if its incorrect please. :)
<SkiddyFisk> if only the distro upgrade was a terminal app x.x
<afabian> SonicComKid:  If the filenames have a pretty regular pattern, you could use sed on them.  Say, the filenames are all uppercase, and all have an extension.. you could do something like.. erm...
<AutumnCat> tom_: 1. make sure your config id based on the ubuntu one.
<AutumnCat> tom_: 2. you need to enable alsa
<arbir> is back
<alan_m> Flannel: I mean download from windows and install on ubuntu, sorry for wording jumble.
<arbir> after a long time
<Flannel> alan_m: Of course.  Just download the debs from packages.ubuntu.com.  The only problem is you have to resolve dependencies manually.  A few years ago I saw a website that would do it for you (give you a big list of download links), but I don't know of any anymore.
<arbir> hi Flannel
<Flannel> alan_m: Yeah, there's nothing wrong with sneakernet, except the lack of automation
<AutumnCat> tom_: you need to disable debug info, or your kernel will be very big.
<alan_m> Flannel: ok thanks buddy :)
<harriseldon> SkiddyFisk look at this site http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/python/python/651096?page=last
<Flannel> Howdy arbir
<arbir> i am good, how do you do Flannel ?
<tom_> AutumnCat: doesnt my current kernel config probably have all that done?
<still_here> Flannel: what are the other packages can i install from the ubuntu cd?
<SonicComKid> afabian, the problem is they're all over the place, some are labled Index.htm, other's somthing_or_OTHER, etc. which screwed everything up for me (was designed for a windows server) I mass renamed all the files to lowercase, now I need to fix the PHP scripts to point to lowercase filenames
<jadewolf> hi guys.. is there anyone that can help me out with a problem. I'm trying to get diablo 2 working under wine, but not having much luck, and hoping someone here has gotten it working themselves
 * alan_m pays Flannel in cookies from now on :)
<Flannel> still_here: Do you have a desktop (Live) CD or an alternate (textmode) CD?
<Colin_> ok how do i go about getting my dhcp server to distribute the internet as well?
<AutumnCat> tom_: wait for a minute.
<jadewolf> winehq isnt much help at the moment
<still_here> oh, i have no internet connection at home
<SkiddyFisk> harriseldon, looking
<arbir> Flannel: how do i update to the latest VLC, i have tried backports, but my version of VLC wont move beyond 0.8.6e while the latest is 0.8.6h ?
<Pinky> cuz "alternate" pings me :\/w 22
<harriseldon> jadewolf I got it running, but I do not remember if I did anything special.
<still_here> Flannel: I have no internet connection at home, so i would have to install the packages manually.
<alan_m> still_here: which cd do you have? you said you had one..did you get a Live cd burned or an Alternate install cd? (live cd always comes from shipit if you got it from there)
<harriseldon> jadewolf what kind of error are you getting?
<jadewolf> well, here's the prob.
<dba> hi
<Flannel> still_here: And the packages available depends on the CD you have, which is the only reason I ask
<still_here> alan_m: it was shipped to me
<alan_m> Flannel: thats a live ;)
<jadewolf> righto, I'll restart the post.  I am trying to get Diablo 2 LOD working on hardy 8.04 32bit, using wine rc5, Nvidia Proprietry drivers and a 6200SE graphics card.  The game has installed fine, and loads up, but as soon as the gamplay starts (in the town) the speed slows to a crawl, with the refresh rate seeming to jump.  I have set diablo 2 to use ddraw 2d and also attempted direct3d hal.  glxinfo reports direct rendering is enabled,
<jadewolf>  and using nvidia.  All log outputs I can think of are here: http://pastebin.com/m1e362f3a  if someone can please help me. I have gotten the same game working on a lower end system with ati fglrx and it runs smooth with no problems.
<alan_m> still_here: ah :)
<jadewolf> hope that explains it :)
<dba> ok
<alan_m> still_here: so you have the live cd, theres our answer we were looking for :)
<xiaden> hey, anyone from ops around to see something fun?
<xiaden> my mount is lying to me =P
<Ralphieeeeeeeeez> Hello everyone
<arbir> Flannel: did you see my message , or it flew up too fast ? :-)
<arbir> hi Ralphieeeeeeeeez
<Flannel> still_here: Alright, you have the desktop CD.  There aren't a whole lot more packages you can install.  The desktop CDs packages are mostly concerned with getting someone on the internet (to download the rest).  But here's a listing of all the stuff on the CD, the .deb files would be the packages you have available: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.list
<still_here> alan_m: so what should i do?
<Colin_> anyone know how i go about getting my dhcp server to distribute the internet as well?
<AutumnCat> tom_: Device Drivers -> Sound -> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture <-- enable anything you need in this branch
<afabian> SonicComKid: Hmm.  Well, there's a lot to it.  I'd have to look at the PHP files and the changed files, and it'd probably take me half an hour to decide what approach I wanted to use.  My best suggestion is ... use perl, keep backups of the files before you change them.
<xiaden> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ mount | grep sda1
<xiaden> /dev/sda1 on /media/sda1 type ntfs (rw,fmask=0111,dmask=0000)
<tom_> AutumnCat: it has an <M> on soundcard support
<Flannel> arbir: I did.  Um, -backports won't have it because Intrepid doesn't have it.  Intrepid has the same package version as Hardy currently.  When was the newer version released?
<schmitty> man wireless is so shotty
<AeronTG> i used apt to download and install what I *thought* was Firefox 3, everything completed, I restarted my browser, but when I look in the "about Mozilla Firefox" it says 2.0.0.6
<SonicComKid> afabian, my solution is simple, this is just a one time run. I just need to chage the text in all the *.php files to lowercase
<AeronTG> what gives?  did i do something wrong?
<AutumnCat> tom_: enter the ALSA branch
<Flannel> AeronTG: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<dba> hello
<SonicComKid> there must be a simple way to change the case of all text in files with the .php extention
<tom_> AutumnCat: ok, should I put a <y> or a <m>?
<AeronTG> Flannel: i honestly don't know
<schmitty> sometimes it connects, most of the time it doesn't. Sometimes my friends wireless works great sometimes nothing
<arbir> Flannel: the new package is two rungs ahead
<dba> anyone oput there
<dba> anyone out there?///
<Flannel> AeronTG: Alright, lsb_release -a, what does it say?
<Flannel> !hi | dba
<ubottu> dba: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jadewolf> harriseldon, are you able to help with the prob? or anyone else?
<arbir> Flannel: we are at 0.8.6e while the latest is 0.8.6h
<Ralphieeeeeeeeez> Ive got a virus  infected windows computer, an old womans, and she OKed me to install Ubuntu!
<Ralphieeeeeeeeez> But I need to know if there is an easy way to import all of her outlook contacts and emails into either evolution or thunderbird -- the only access to t he windows drive is through the ubuntu live cd.
<AutumnCat> tom_: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i7587.png <--
<dba> thanks, any busines
<alan_m> Flannel, still_here, I hate to do this to you guys but I have to leave..... :/
<AeronTG> Flannel: 710
<AeronTG> oops, 710
<AeronTG> shit..7.10
<still_here> alan_m: thanks a lot...
<AutumnCat> tom_: "m" is prefered .
<Metatron2> sed can change case, might have to use with grep and pipe, search on those tools
<xiaden> !attention need a team member too look at this: http://pastebin.com/d76b186b9
<ubottu> xiaden: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flannel> arbir: Right, and it looks like this version was grabbed in 2007, so, you'll have to ask someone who packages it why it hasn't been updated.  They may have an explanation, or may be able to help.  the MOTU is in charge of it, you can reach them in #ubuntu-motu
<AutumnCat> tom_: don't forget select your hardware driver.
<hanophix33> i am getting a long delay right when i turn on my machine...when it says loading grub..
<AeronTG> Flannel: did you get that? :D
<tom_> AutumnCat: hardware driver for what?
<Ralphieeeeeeeeez> Is there an option to import contacts and the like while installing ubuntu or was that just to import a user?
<alan_m> !botabuse | xiaden
<ubottu> xiaden: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<arbir> Flannel: great, let me try MOTU
<AutumnCat> tom_: your sound card
<Bodsda> Ralphieeeeeeeeez, this might help -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=100047
<Kalamansi> is it posible to install ubuntu 8 in usb flash drive?
<alan_m> !usb | Kalamansi
<ubottu> Kalamansi: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Flannel> AeronTG: Firefox 3 won't be in Gutsy, it is, however, in Hardy.  It is in gutsy backports too, if you wanted to grab the firefox-3.0 package (if thats what you thought you were getting, we can figure that out as well)
<afabian> SonicComKid: All right.  If that's what you really want to do, change ALL text to lower case.. that's trivial.  Try something like: export DIR=dirwithPHPfiles ; for i in $( find $DIR \*.php ) ; do cat i | tr A-Z a-z > $i.lc ; mv $i $.bak ; mv $i.lc $i; done .. or *something* like that.  Take this as a rough guide.  Read manual pages.
<AutumnCat> tom_: an easy way is to select all drivers.
<dba> if there's any problem guys with your software please give me a bip.
<Ralphieeeeeeeeez> Bodsada: Thank you very much, i will give it a look
<Bodsda> Ralphieeeeeeeeez, your welcome
<AutumnCat> tom_: then unselect the debug info option, like this --> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i7588.png
<Metatron2> my ubuntu install is hung at "configuring apt"  -- scanning mirrors, anyway to get it to keep going? some keyboard skip this part command
<SonicComKid> so run everything from 'export' to 'done' exactly as you typed it?
<AeronTG> Flannel: i have nothing to lose....is Hardy the "new" Ubuntu?  if so, i'd like that, but don't know how to download and install that one......
<Flannel> arbir: You may also want to, if you can't reach them, file a bug against the package asking for a newer version
<hanophix33> anyone know what causing a 15 second delay when GRUB is loading?
<Bodsda> !who | SonicComKid
<ubottu> SonicComKid: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tom_> AutumnCat: for the device drivers, are you talking about where it lists the devices right under generic devices?
<arbir> Flannel: right... i can
<AutumnCat> tom_: yes
<Flannel> AeronTG: It is.  So we can either go through the backports, or you can upgrade to Hardy.
<SonicComKid> afabian, so run everything from 'export' to 'done' exactly as you typed it?
<Flannel> !upgrade | AeronTG
<ubottu> AeronTG: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Intell> Why is Evolution deleting all my emails?
<xiaden> alan_m: works in my old chat. it's supposed to elivate the folloed text to helpers attention level =P sorry
<tom_> AutumnCat: is there anyway to tell which device I have from another terminal?
<AeronTG> Flannel: is it just better to upgrade?  i like the latest and greatest :D
<AutumnCat> tom_: lspci , lsmod .. etc
<afabian> SonicComKid: I *think* so--but I can't swear to it.  Use at your own risk, read manual pages, etc.  But I think so.
<AutumnCat> tom_: It's time for my lunch, bye ~.
<AeronTG> afabian: cool username
<Flannel> AeronTG: From the sound of it, yeah, you'll enjoy the upgrade.  That link has instructions.
<tom_> wait AutumnCat
<AutumnCat> tom_: ?
<harriseldon> jadewolf did you run the video test? I do not have it installed now to test it out. Sorry.
<SonicComKid> afabian, I have full backups. Thanks
<tom_> where is the kernel debug info
<tom_> what branch
<tom_> and is there anything else i should worry about before compiling?
<Bodsda> !enter | tom_
<ubottu> tom_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<afabian> SonicComKid: Oops. I did miss an "i" after a $ in there.
<jadewolf> thats ok. and yea, I did run the video test. I'm not getting any noticable errors which is the weird thing. just warnings, as shown in the pastebin
<dfgas> how do i get gdm to come up on boot instead of kdm
<Colin_> anyone know how i go about getting my dhcp server to distribute the internet as well?
<SonicComKid> afabian which $?
<xiaden> anyone want to tell me why My mount is lying to me?
<afabian> SonicComKid: In $.bak
<Flannel> dfgas: Have you installed gdm?
<genii> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Bodsda> !elaborate | xiaden
<ubottu> xiaden: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<dfgas> Flannel, yes
<SonicComKid> afabian so instead $ i .bak or what?
<genii> Colin_: See bot's link above for connection sharing
<afallenhope> what's the difference between clean and remove options in apt-get?
<Flannel> dfgas: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm, and then tell it you want gdm
<erpo> xiaden: IIRC, mount gets its information from wtmp, which could theoretically be out of date. What problem are you having?
<SonicComKid> afabian, please just IM me your line again with the correction
<Flannel> afallenhope: clean gets rid of deb files in your package cache, remove uninstalls packages
<Bodsda> afallenhope, man apt    will give you a nice bit of reading to do
<SonicComKid> afabian, between phone and chat I can't make things clear enough
<afallenhope> Bodsda: how about you don't rtfm me thanks..
<erpo> xiaden: Excuse me, not wtmp, but another file.
<xiaden> erpo: http://pastebin.com/d76b186b9
<still_here> hanchi
<Bodsda> afallenhope, how about you stop being rude and just thank people who  try to help you
 * alan_m peers in
<AeronTG> Flannel: when i ran "update manager" a box popped up saying "not all updates can be installed"
<erpo> xiaden: The filesystem was not mounted ro but the filesystem driver is a read-only drive.
<afallenhope> Bodsda: how is that helping me lol. If I wanted to man it I'd do it. LoL, I just don't like people that do the whole RTFM it's rude.
<erpo> xiaden: Use the ntfs-3g driver.
<Flannel> AeronTG: Does it say which ones can't be?
<hanchi> what?
<erpo> xiaden: s/read-only drive/read-only driver/
<Bodsda> afallenhope, i didnt say rtfm i said read the documentation
<AeronTG> Flannel I can click on "partial upgrade" or "close"
<afallenhope> Bodsda: I thank you, just next time remember not to rtfm people
<xiaden> erpo: i'm kinda sorta, really noob. baby steps please.  just put that in a sudo command?
<pliz_> Hi guys, just booted from Hardy Heron live CD. I have 2 cdroms, when insert a blank one into the other cdrom nothing happens. The CDrom  works fine in windows
<erpo> put what in a sudo command?
<Flannel> AeronTG: This is just regular daily updates? or have you already started trying to move to hardy?
<SonicComKid> anyone know where I'm supposed to put that 'i'?
<pliz_> any ideas?
<still_here> hahaha, RTFM means Read The Fucking Manual... lol
<Flannel> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<trucMuche> o_O
<erpo> still_here: Read The Fine Manual
<Bodsda> afallenhope, i fail to see the connection between helpfully noting that the answer can be found in the documentation stored on your machine and rudely telling you to rtfm
<AeronTG> Flannel: i am following that doc you gave me the link to :)  the first thing it suggests doing is running "update manager"
<still_here> Bodsda: lol
<erpo> xiaden: You need to edit /etc/fstab and replace ntfs with ntfs-3g.
<Bodsda> ;~)
<Flannel> AeronTG: Alright, so just regular updates.  Yeah, go ahead and do a partial, we'll figure out whats not happy afterwards
<ajhtiredwolf> Hey could anyone help me setup my ftp server? I am using gproftpd, but i cant get it to work, cant connect even locally
<afallenhope> Bodsda: okay.
<afallenhope> autoremove and autoclean..
<still_here> haha
<trucMuche> ᒃ‿ᒄ
<erpo> ajhtiredwolf: FTP servers are often a challenge. Could you use sftp instead?
<AeronTG> Flannel: i'm on dialup :/
<ajhtiredwolf> erpo, whats the difference?
<dmseg> <trucMuche> please dont paste anything in the channel
<trucMuche> ?
<Flannel> AeronTG: You'll need to upgrade anyway.  Alright, uh, hit cancel, we'll move to the command line, and it'll give us more vocal errors.
<erpo> ajhtiredwolf: What's the difference between what?
<AeronTG> Flannel: a box just popped up saying "Error authenticating some packages", and lists a ton of packages
<xiaden> erpo: i'm on a live cd. everything i've done so far has been through mount. no fstab entry at all. if you could tell me an exact entry, that would be wonderful.
<trucMuche> sorry :(
<SkiddyFisk> oh god a paste get the noose
<Bodsda> afallenhope, those can also be found in the man page ;~)
<ajhtiredwolf> erpo. lol between sftp and ftp
<afallenhope> Bodsda: cool shit
<legend2440> >)
<erpo> xiaden: Which live cd?
<Bodsda> !ohmy | afallenhope
<ubottu> afallenhope: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<AeronTG> Flannel: so just close the update manager and move to the cli?
<Flannel> AeronTG: Aye.  Pastebin the output of sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get --simulate dist-upgrade
<afallenhope> figures
<SonicComKid> I was told:  <afabian> SonicComKid: All right.  If that's what you really want to do, change ALL text
<SonicComKid> to lower case.. that's trivial.  Try something like: export DIR=dirwithPHPfiles ; for i in
<SonicComKid> $( find $DIR \*.php ) ; do cat i | tr A-Z a-z > $i.lc ; mv $i $.bak ; mv $i.lc $i; done ..
<SonicComKid> or *something* like that.  Take this as a rough guide.  Read manual pages       he said he left out an 'i' after a $  I don't know where or how though
<FloodBot1> SonicComKid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erpo> ajhtiredwolf: SFTP is built into the openssh server so it's easy to set up. Just add a user to the system.
<SonicComKid> ..that should have been one line
<pliz> repeating my question: PLEASE HELP WITH CDROM IN 8.04
<SkiddyFisk> oh god a paste get the noose
<erpo> ajhtiredwolf: It's also not **MASSIVELY** insecure, like ftp.
<still_here> does anyone have another answer for afallenhope?
<ajhtiredwolf> erpo, can anyone connect to it thorugh an ftp program ?
<still_here> haha
<erpo> ajhtiredwolf: Use scp or the file browser in Linux, or use winscp in Windows.
<xiaden> kubu, from around two weeks ago. what i am ultamently doing is deleting a single file from my drivers folder so this computer will boot back to its origanal POS os.
<Flannel> ajhtiredwolf: Or Filezilla in windows, or a number of other FTP clients
<ajhtiredwolf> erpo, I need something that users will be able to connect to through filezilla
<erpo> ajhtiredwolf: There's a program for the mac too that's pretty good, but I don't know what it's called.
<trucMuche> dmseg, sorry it's just smile
<Flannel> ajhtiredwolf: you're in luck.  Filezilla supports scp
<ajhtiredwolf> erpo, will they have to do any sepcial configuraing since its an sftp?
<still_here> how can i help develop ubuntu?
<xiaden> erpo:  kubu, from around two weeks ago. what i am ultamently doing is deleting a single file from my drivers folder so this computer will boot back to its origanal POS os.(repost)
<afallenhope> I fixed it anyways.
<ajhtiredwolf> Flannel, sweet but will they have to know its a sftp and connect to it differently?
<Flannel> ajhtiredwolf: Yeah, the setup is  alittle different, but it's just different options in the config box.  It behaves the same
<Housefly7k> need your help guys, was trying to get aircrack-ng to work and followed a guide and now i lost my wireless
<binarymutant> how do I get external tabs working in fluxbox, i've looked but can't find any docs on it
<ajhtiredwolf> Flannel, how would i go about setting it up?
<dmseg> <Housefly7k> ndiswrapper will get it up back again
<erpo> xiaden: Try umount /dev/sda1, and then mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt
<still_here> Flannel: i think your so very busy right now... lol
<Flannel> ajhtiredwolf: Uh... gosh.  Under servertype there's an SFTP option. And, everything else is the same (well, port will be 22, but that's default for SFTP anyway, so that'll be filled in automatically)
<extor> Where can I find some detailed documentation on the php5-xdebug package? I would like to see if it is possible to use it as a plugin to an IDE without mods..
<Housefly7k> dmseg: ndiswrapper is how i got it to work in the first place
<still_here> sheep
<Flannel> still_here: Anything in particular you'd like to take part in?
<sheep> still_here: yes>
<Housefly7k> dmseg: but when i followed the same guide again https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff, it did not work
<Housefly7k> dmseg: ifconfig doesnt even show wlan0
<AeronTG> Flannel.....might be awhile?  it's at 10%
<ajhtiredwolf> hmmm... i was using gproftd to make the ftp server before... how would i make an sftp one?
<SonicComKid> can someone PLEASE tell me what afabian meant by there being an 'i' missing after the $ in the code he gave me??
<ajhtiredwolf> Flannel, hmmm... i was using gproftd to make the ftp server before... how would i make an sftp one?
<erpo> Ca9PaGrNt7CcbMrL
<sheep> SonicComKid: what was that code?
<still_here> Flannel: what do you mean "to take part in?" i didn't got it
<erpo> F!
<SonicComKid>  <afabian> SonicComKid: All right.  If that's what you really want to do, change ALL text to lower case.. that's trivial.  Try something like: export DIR=dirwithPHPfiles ; for i in $( find $DIR \*.php ) ; do cat i | tr A-Z a-z > $i.lc ; mv $i $.bak ; mv $i.lc $i; done .. or *something* like that.  Take this as a rough guide.  Read manual pages
<erpo> Time to change my password.
<SonicComKid> sheep, sorry forgot to write your name
<Flannel> ajhtiredwolf: You install openssh-server, and then you're done.  User management is all done through local users.  So go to users and groups, and set up users/passwords/homedirs, etc
<SonicComKid> sheep, he said something about he left out an 'i' after a $
<cheater-conrad> whats the command to clean a kernel tree
<sheep> SonicComKid: replace 'cat i' with 'cat $i'
<cheater-conrad> make clean left stuff behind
<xiaden> erpo: i don't have that filesystem
<Flannel> still_here: to develop
<binarymutant> how do I get external tabs working in fluxbox?
<SonicComKid> sheep, thanks!
 * dmseg requests permision to pm <Housefly7k>
<Housefly7k> dmseg: sure go ahead
<ro3_> Hello, I just upgraded to Hardy. GRUB doesn't show the new kernel ( I did choose to keep original), how do I update it so I can load the newer kernel?
<xiaden> erpo: ntfs-3g
<erpo> xiaden: Strange. Maybe the live cd doesn't have ntfs-3g then.
<still_here> Flannel: oh, yeah.. i'd liked to... its a good experience i think
<Flannel> AeronTG: Did you forget the --simulate?
<Flannel> still_here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment  might be the best place to start
<MadHag> caerphilly
<still_here> Flannel: thanks
<SonicComKid> sheep, I got errors
<xiaden> erpo: i'm thinking not. apt-get doesn't show it either. any specific package??
<erpo> xiaden: I don't know. apt-cache search ntfs-3g?
<Melgo> When I apt-get the flashplugin-nonfree from the repositories, where does it store the .tar.gz it grabs from adobe?
<sheep> SonicComKid: what errors?
<SonicComKid> sheep, it says  find: dirwithPHPfiles: no such file or directory, as well as fine: *.php: no such file or directory
<AeronTG> Flannel: i copied and pasted exactly what you wrote
<sheep> SonicComKid: replace 'dirwithPHPfiles' with the directory that contains the PHP files
<abcerdcmd> LINUX SUCKS
<xiaden> erpo: no output on that command =P
<Flannel> erpo, xiaden, ntfs-config is the config option you'll need to use to enable write support, if that's the question (this is on hardy, previous versions are a little different)
<SonicComKid> sheep, oh, I figure I'm supposed to replace dirwithphpfiles with the dir.. erm.. I need this to run recurseivly to all subdirectiores
<MadHag> Melgo, try locate
<randomshadowbmg> can ubuntu x64 run a pvr 150?
<erpo> Flannel: It's a live cd and an internal drive.
<ro3_> got it, update-grub
<Vedestin> hey, speaking of grub
<Flannel> erpo: ah.  Well, its not by default.  The read ability is though.  You just can't write by default.  that file is in universe too.
<Vedestin> i've noticed that when i turn my computer on, i keep getting extra entries for ubuntu in the loader
<AeronTG> XSirtet is boring me....i've played 1,297 games of it :D
<erpo> xiaden: I recommend dumping kubuntu and getting a copy of sysrescuecd.
<Vedestin> now there are three entries for the same ubuntu install, each with a safe mode
<Vedestin> and then windows
<Flannel> Vedestin: That's correct.  One for each kernel version you have
<Vedestin> when i first installed it, there was obviously just one
<glitsj16> extor: any luck yet getting the info you want ? http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/php5-xdebug seems very thin on specifics ..
<Vedestin> Flannel, why would i have three kernel versions?
<Vedestin> updates?
<Flannel> Vedestin: Yep
<Vedestin> ah ok
<SonicComKid> sheep, still screwed up. This time fine: *.php: no such file or directory, and cat: dlns: is a directory
<Vedestin> so that will let me backdate if an update breaks something?
<xiaden> erpo: only have one system =P live cd dun write cd's, seeing as how it's in the cd drive.
<Wispring> i have the same Vedesin its normal
<SonicComKid> sheep, dlns is the root folder of all php files that needed altering
<erpo> xiaden: Do you have any friends perchance? ;)
<Flannel> Vedestin: Exactly, just choose an older one at GRUB if you find a problem with the new one
<Vedestin> Wispring, but is it a normal feature or a normal bug
<Vedestin> too easy, thanks Flannel
<Wispring> normal feature so you can use an old kernal if a new one runs to buggy on your pc
<Flannel> Vedestin: If you want to remove some (I think its always a good idea to have at least one old, known good one, but you don't need eight, obviously), just remove the older linux-image-[version] packages.
<Flannel> Vedestin: With your favorite package manager
<Housefly7k> sudo make net/mac80211/mac80211.ko drivers/net/wireless/b43/b43.ko drivers/net/wireless/b43legacy/b43legacy.ko
<demonspork> how do I recursively modify the permissions of a directory?
<Vedestin> ohh, good to know, thanks a lot Flannel
<Housefly7k> ﻿i ran a command like that...would repeating the steps and typing make uninstall do anything?
<Flannel> demonspork: Which directory are you looking to change?
<yiga1> demonspork: chmod -R
<adityag> abcerdcmd: i guess BILL GATES pays you for using windows
<Bodsda> demonspork, sudo chmod ??? -R /path/to/parent
<Housefly7k> sudo make uninstall net/mac...
<still_here> By the way, my graphics driver cd is only available for windows. is there any available driver for linux?
<adityag> WINDOWS_ : right ???
<LesserRemarkable> I'm new to ubuntu and i was wondering if anyone out there knows of a way to load programs designed for windows... such as higher end games...  does such an option exist that will work with ubuntu
<Flannel> !nvidia | still_here
<ubottu> still_here: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Flannel> !wine | LesserRemarkable
<ubottu> LesserRemarkable: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<erpo> still_here: 2D or 3D?
<demonspork> thank you yiga1
<dmseg> abcerdcmd: there is nothing worng in using windows (it full of bugs and viruses and you have to update not really its fine to ue other than its 100000 bugs and updates)
<_Net> I got a crash harddrive im trying to restore the files, can anyone give any ideas how to do this/
<still_here> Flannel: your so quick! how'd you do that? haha, thanks
<erpo> LesserRemarkable: The newer a game, the less likely it is to work with wine.
<yiga1> demonspork: np, glad it helped
<still_here> erpo: 3D
<cyclops> I need some help, how do I configure an Ubuntu Server (not Desktop) to auto mount a USB hard disk when it is inserted?
<erpo> still_here: ATI or nVidia?
<digitaltao> sup all
<Metatron2> how crashed is crashed on your hard drive
<Rat409> _Net: testdisk is handy
<Metatron2> does it spin for example
<still_here> erpo: its VIA
<tripps> my pc is a AMD athlon 64 processor but I'm running the normal hardy distro. Should I upgrade to 64 bit version? What will it get me? Any reason not to?
<n1mda> Hello people :)
<erpo> still_here: No idea.
<yiga1> tripps: no real reason, I'm using 64bit but there are compromises
<ajhtiredwolf> Flames, if i wanted this sftp user to only be able to download and upload files, would i just check access "allow use of fuse filesystem like LTSP thin client blockdecice"
<ajhtiredwolf> woops
<ajhtiredwolf> that was supposed to go to Flannel
<tripps> yiga1, such as?
<doorknob60> i dont think theres any compromises of using 64 bit
<erpo> tripps: Do you have 4GB of RAM or more?
<dmseg> <n1mda> ohh hello how are you (may i remind you we are ina support channel be a little on topic)
<TiMiDo> tripps, if you like you can update to 64 bit
<_Net> Rat409: I dont have ubuntu installed, it had windows previously installed on it. I'm just using SystemRescueCD to access it cause windows wont load
<still_here> erpo: alright. i'll think i should have go to the company's site. ;)
<erpo> still_here: Unlikely.
<yiga1> tripps: using non-64bit codecs for flash etc.
<still_here> i*
<Quixotic> if my harddrive is making a loud buzzing noise its probably shot right ?
<tripps> 2GB RAM
<n1mda> dmseg: sure thing.. I have a question ;) I'm getting to it
<erpo> still_here: That's not really the Linux way.
<erpo> tripps: Minimal benefit to moving to 64 bit.
<still_here> erpo: what do you mean?
<Metatron2> Quixotic might be a fan
<Flannel> ajhtiredwolf: No, FUSE filesystems is different.  But, you'd just want to make it so they couldn't do anything outside of their homedirs, pretty much.  So, hardly any permissions. Uh, the lowest preset I think is similar.
<doorknob60> yiga1: nspluginwrapper works 100% for me...
<Quixotic> metatron2 i took the drive out and put it in an enclosure kit and i still hear it
<tripps> TiMiDo, can I upgrade to 64 bit and still be able to boot back into normal kernel? i.e., keep all the libs side-by-side, etc.?
<yiga1> tripps: 64bit is perhaps a bit faster but if you code, then most code is written for 32 bit sometimes converting can be overlooked which leads to problems
<ajhtiredwolf> Flames, so just uncheck everything?
<digitaltao> Hey yall, anyone have this problem before, when i click switch user to lockout to the login screen after a few minutes the screen will go white. I can still type in a user name and password and it will dump me to that desktop. anyone?
<TiMiDo> tripps, why not..
<ksa1> update manager not working for me
<Metatron2> Quixotic well it could be going south, but ive had noisy drives keep going for years
<TiMiDo> ksa1, any errors?
<ksa1> Failed to fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/edgy/Release  Unable to find expected entry  main/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<ksa1> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/universe/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<ksa1> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<still_here> erpo:
<tripps> what is the best method to upgrade to 64 bit hardy while keeping what I have?
<ksa1> i have 8.04
<Flannel> ksa1: You still have edgy sources in your sources.list, you should remove them
<tripps> i.e., is there a meta package for that
<Quixotic> metratron2 could you tell me how to load the enclosure kit then in ubuntu? i plugged it in via usb but not sure how to access it and want to try to recover the data off the machine since the machine this drive was plugged into before was a mac and the mac dosent boot anymore most likely because of the drive
<ksa1> how
<ksa1> ?
<cyclops> is there a way to have ubuntu hardy server auto mount a usb hard disk on connect, not on startup?
<yiga1> tripps: do you have home on a seperate partition?
<Flannel> tripps: Unfortunately you can't upgrade from 32 to 64 bit (or vice versa), it's a reinstall thing
<TiMiDo> ksa1, do sudo apt-get update
<yiga1> tripps: yes, indeed to what Flannel said
<Wispring> you could buy a new hardrive and just install to that........
<Flannel> ksa1: alt-f2, `gksu "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"` then put a # infront of any lines with edgy in them (look like wine ones)
<ksa1> ok, still got the error though
<Metatron2> Quixotic sorry havent used a usb enclosure, did u try booting with it plugged in, i image it just needs to be mounted
<tripps> ok I guess I won't worry about it then. Thanks though!
<AeronTG> Flannel: up to 25% now
<trucMuche> cyclops, try with iman (i find this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=356478 )
<Quixotic> metatron2 ill reboot and find out thx
<xiaden> erpo: does 7.04 have ntfs-3g in it's repo?
<yiga1> tripps: I wouldn't what do you want 64bit for anyway?
<trucMuche> ivman*
<TiMiDo> ksa1, ignored it or do sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and on the url that you see the error just put # in it.
<Metatron2> i
<TiMiDo> so you ignored it
<tripps> yiga1, no reason. just wondered if I might get better performance, etc.
<digitaltao> Hey yall, anyone have this problem before, when i click switch user to lockout to the login screen after a few minutes the screen will go white. I can still type in a user name and password and it will dump me to that desktop. anyone?
<ajhtiredwolf> Flannel, also should i make the "Main group" ssh? and should i put the profile as desktop user or unprivledged?
<erpo> still_here: Drivers typically aren't distributed from the manufacturer to the user. Well, they are, but they're hard to install and come with problems. So the distros package the drivers for you.
<erpo> still_here: Just install the distro and see if 3D works automatically. If it doesn't look for a howto.
<erpo> still_here: Or alternately, you clearly don't care about performance since you don't have an ATI or nVidia card. So go with an Intel chip. They're well supported with FOSS drivers right out of the box.
<yiga1> tripps: unlikely at this time
<selocol> can someone tell me what the /etc in linux stands for?
<genii> etcetera
<Wispring> Is anyone here proftpd(FTP) program expert/guru i have been trying for 2 days to get this thing up and running any help would be appreciated
<jbroome> same thing it means everywhere else
<Metatron2> its just a folder to store stuff
<selocol> thanks
<n1mda> Anyone topnotch on ad-hoc networking? I have set up a fake AP with my wlan-card called ath1. I also have a USB-modem and everytime that is connected ath1 can rx/tx packets. How can I solve this? As well as, can I tunnel my packets from ath1 to ppp0 (the modem) so other wifi-devices can connect to ath1's AP and reach internet through ppp0
<Housefly7k> My wireless is not working after following this guide http://tinyshell.be/aircrackng/forum/index.php?topic=3597.0
<tripps> yiga1, would it be possible to boot up into xen 64, use my existing install as a guest OS, and launch a 64 bit guest side by side with it (for no particular reason other than testing, etc.)?
<Flannel> ajhtiredwolf: unprivledged user looks to be what you want
<still_here> erpo: thanks for that nice answer... :)
<Housefly7k> initially it was working using this guide /Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<cyclops> trucMuche, I tried ivman, but I can't get it to work it doesn't seem to detect the drive at all when it connects, though the system detects it at the hal level - I'm pretty sure.
<ksa1> how do you exit
<ksa1> ?
<Housefly7k> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<digitaltao> Hey yall, anyone have this problem before, when i click switch user to lockout to the login screen after a few minutes the screen will go white. I can still type in a user name and password and it will dump me to that desktop. anyone know of a fix?
<Wispring> wonder if you could run 64 bit ubuntu under 32 bit ubuntu in a virtual machine...prolly not
<ajhtiredwolf> Flannel, ok il try that with everyhting unchecked
<TiMiDo> ksa1, exit type f2
<TiMiDo> and then save it
<Housefly7k> Is there anyway i can go back to that? or am I going to have to reinstall
<Einar> My Ubuntu 8.04 freezes when I use a little CPU... youtube.com for example. Help anyone?
<yiga1> tripps: I'm not sure of the capabilities of xen, but I would imagine the answer is yes
<Bodsda> Einar, does it only do it for apps that use the internet?
<ksa1> still get the error -- i feel really dumb now
<ksa1> is there anything else to do?
<Einar> No, anything really
<TiMiDo> ksa1, put # on it,
<ksa1> where?
<Bodsda> Einar, oh, sorry, thoght you had the same prob as me
<TiMiDo> ksa1, ignored it or do sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and on the url that you see the error just put # in it.
<Housefly7k> I had uninstalled ndiswrapper, and followed the guide to patch the kernel with the broadcom drivers, and now i wanna go back to the previous working settings anyway to do that?
<magazist> hai all
<Wispring> does anyone here have a FTP server progam running on ubuntu and can give me pointers on how to get one running on my pc?
<Flannel> ksa1: Pastebin your sources.list, and also check inside /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ are there any files?
<magazist> how r u today ?
<extor> glitsj16, no luck so far :(
<Metatron2> someone recomend a console based irc client?
<Flannel> Metatron2: irssi
<genii> irssi
<clintchance> Anyone know why my graphics card is goiong haywire? All graphical intinsive displays are blinking rapidly hen used.
<Housefly7k> I really dont want to reinstall, any help in restoring the kernel or reversing whatever it is I did
<extor> I installed in and it seems to give debugging information when PHP scripts make a booboo...with orange highlighting but thats all
<genii> Flannel: You win
<Metatron2> ok thnx, dont have x installed yet on other system, trying lite wm/fm
<Housefly7k> i really need wireless to work and dont want to lose everything i have done to setup the laptop
<QuixoticJ> metratron2 i rebooted computer with usb external plugged in and still cant see the drive.
<digitaltao> Hey yall, anyone have this problem before, when i click switch user to lockout to the login screen after a few minutes the screen will go white. I can still type in a user name and password and it will dump me to that desktop. anyone know of a fix?
<glitsj16> extor: i presume it will work smoothly with apache and php, what IDE are you trying to plug it into ?
<QuixoticJ> Can anyone explain to me how I can view a hdd that I just plugged in using an enclosure kit via usb ?
<Housefly7k> digitaltao: i get that white screen when i resume from suspend, havent looked into a solution yet
<Flannel> Housefly7k: You should be able to, yes.  You'll need to remove/disable ndiswrapper and then unblacklist your bcm module
<ksa1> ok works now
<ksa1> thanks
<clintchance> Anyone know why my graphics card is goiong haywire? All graphical intinsive displays are blinking rapidly hen used.
<digitaltao> Housefly7k yea it is annoying
<QuixoticJ> clientchance, maybe it is overheating ?
<extor> glitsj16, any IDE really..I have quanta plus installed so that would be nice if it worked there...I have no clue as to what xdebug really does and how to integrate it into IDEs yet
<Housefly7k> Flannel: any help in doing that would be appreciated...http://tinyshell.be/aircrackng/forum/index.php?topic=3597.0 is the guide i followed
<clintchance> Quixoticj, no it does iy on the screensaver too
<digitaltao> Housefly7k: are you using the nvidia drivers?
<Housefly7k> Flannel: However ndiswrapper was how i got it to work in the first place
<Housefly7k> digitaltao: yes
<calcmandan> taken straight from yahoo sports in a story about the Celtics' win over Lakers tonight: "It was a group effort by this gang in green, which bonded behind Rivers, who borrowed an African word ubuntu (pronounced Ooh-BOON-too) and roughly means “I am, because we are” in English, as the Celtics’ unifying team motto."
<digitaltao> Housefly: do you have the enhanced desktop features enabled?
<Housefly7k> Flannel: i followed this guide here, using ndiswrapper and it worked https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<Flannel> Housefly7k: And then you did what and it broke?
<clintchance> Quixoticj, its doing it on Google earth
<QuixoticJ> how can I view a HDD that I plugged in via usb inside an enclosure kit? I thought ubuntu automounts but I cant seem to locate the drive.
<kininja> calcmandan: Do you have a link by chance?
<Housefly7k> Flannel: this guide, uninstalled ndiswrapper and patched the kernel http://tinyshell.be/aircrackng/forum/index.php?topic=3597.0
<QuixoticJ> clintchance It can overheat from any type of video usage if the card is going bad.
<glitsj16> extor: okay, it's a debugging tool, that much is clear .. the nifty thing is that it hooks right into your scripts without you having to change those (which is a real blessing) .. perhaps xdebug.org has more info on the ubuntu or linux support in general
<Metatron2> QuixoticJ try sudo fdisk -1 and see if the drive is detected
<calcmandan> kininja: yes, here it is http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap?gid=2008061702
<legend2440> ajhtiredwolf: maybe channel   #proftpd    would know
<extor> glitsj16, don
<clintchance> Quixoticj, it better not be the laptop is only 1 1/2 years old its an ati 1100 Radeon express
<extor> glitsj16, don't you have to type in a line saying breakpoint() or something into your code?
<kininja> calcmandan: Totally awesome!
<calcmandan> :D
<extor> yeah I am going to read their web page a bit more
<malkav> Hi, why does gnash not display youtube in mozilla? amd64 nvidia
<malkav> hardy
<ajhtiredwolf> legend2440, thanks
<glitsj16> extor: hmm, i guess it's one of those 'try - and find -out' moments .. at least the packaged version in ubuntu op php5-xdebug is pretty recent
<SonicComKid> Okay, I found a much simpler methid being:  tr '[:upper:]' '[:lower:]' <file >newfile    can someone please tell me how to make it so that this will resursivly run that command, in which 'file' and 'newfile' will be every php file in every directory (desired result is to make all .php files lowercase by text)
<QuixoticJ> clintchance try blowing it out with an air compressor or compressed air in the vents and heatsink areas. Maybe its dusty if its that old
<Flannel> Housefly7k: Gah.  What fun.  Uh, choosing one of your stock kernels should work as far as the kernel is concerned, As for the wifi modules, I'm less sure.  This is why following random forum posts isn't safe.
<robuntu> hey
<Metatron2> QuixoticJ if sudo fdisk -1 in terminal shows something,
<QuixoticJ> metatron2 I dont see the usb hdd showing up in fdisk -l. Any ideas ? i think the drive might be defective but I dont know how to properly mount it to be sure
<clintchance> Quixoticj, Could it be Copiz?
<clintchance> compiz*
<Housefly7k> Flannel: yeah i know, i only followed it cause it was on the documentation page of aircrack-ng
<Flannel> SonicComKid: Check out "replace" instead.
<Housefly7k> Flannel: so it isnt reversible
<wasabi_> anyone having mount problems with xubuntu 8.04?
<Metatron2> then a command like then a command - - sudo mount /dev/sdb1 <or what fdisk-1 showed> /media/myusbdrive  should mount it
<SonicComKid> flannel, I still need a way to make it mass run on all php files to make them all lowercase in contents
<Metatron2> if fdisk doesnt see it, get comfortable
<glitsj16> extor: it supports remote debugging as well, hope you can get it going, it's addictive once you use it (especially the code profiler to get the heavy parts located so you can try to get those cleaner) :)
<QuixoticJ> metatron2 I dont think fdisk sees any paritions that werent already there when I set the box up.
<extor> glitsj16, which IDE do you use it with?
<Flannel> Housefly7k: No, it should be reversible, I'm just not up to snuff with my mental filesystem to tell you how to reverse it.  It mostly depends on the program's (fwcutter) functionality.  As I'm unfamiliar with it
<Flannel> SonicComKid: Oh, you need to do it for the contents?
<QuixoticJ> metatron2 I'm not even sure the computer knows I plugged a usb thing in
<SonicComKid> flannel, also, 'replace' is not a vlid command. and it says if I want to install it, to type apt-get install mysql-server-5.0 for some strange reason O.o
<extor> glitsj16, check this out...this is what got me interested in xdebug: http://www.pseudocoder.com/archives/2007/04/24/how-to-really-use-xdebug-to-speed-up-your-app/
<malkav> sereiously why do i have a big pale yellow block where my youtube video should be in mozilla? amd_64, hardy
<extor> Is that how you are utilizing it also?
<Flannel> SonicComKid: replace isnt a command its a program.  I... couldve sworn it was installed by default, but I suppose might not be anymore.
<SonicComKid> flannel, YES, I want to make all PHP files CONTENTS lower case. Which is why I typed that command before
<Metatron2> if the drivers are right then it should report in with fdisk -1
<glitsj16> extor: i started with a simple text editor like gedit and have tried a few but never felt at home, still using gedit with a few plugins for documentation and code-folding
<Metatron2> if not.... i dunno, try the vendors web site, maybe a missing module
<SonicComKid> flannel, I asked multiple times, and people keep giving me huge complex scripts that don't work
<wasabi_> Metatron2, yea that works but is there a way to fix the automount so it works?
<Flannel> SonicComKid: The description around it didn't make sense re: contents.  Well, shucks.  That's quite a task.  At any rate.
<QuixoticJ> metatron2 if the harddrive was bad would that prevent fdisk -l from showing anything ?
<extor> glitsj16, but did you get xdebug integrated into gedit?
<digitaltao> Hey yall, anyone have this problem before, when i click switch user to lockout to the login screen after a few minutes the screen will go white. I can still type in a user name and password and it will dump me to that desktop. anyone know of a fix?
<Metatron2> not sure on automount, hampered a bit here not in ubunut atm, installing it on other machine, but he wanted to get the data cause the drive might be marginal, should be able to do that
<SonicComKid> flannel, the last person gave me:  export DIR=dirwithPHPfiles ; for i in
<SonicComKid> $( find $DIR \*.php ) ; do cat $i | tr A-Z a-z > $i.lc ; mv $i $.bak ; mv $i.lc $i; done      but that doesn't work
<robuntu> I have issues, big ones, i cant compile anything it will not create any makefile executables, i type ./config it runs through, then type make and it cant find any makefile execs thats with all packages, also i cant install beryl i try to add the repository list for it, but when i try to add the key via terminal the conection times out, nothing that i want seems to be working
<SonicComKid> flannel, I just get tons of errors
<wasabi_> hmm nvm it seems to be working now for some strange reason
<Tonglebeak> hi, i just installed ubuntu, and i configured grub afterwards to try to boot it. i have gentoo on my primary disk (since early 2006), and today i installed a secondary drive and installed ubuntu on it. when i try booting ubuntu in grub, i get an Error 2: Bad file. no idea why...here's a pastebin that contains disk and grub info: http://pastebin.org/44390 . any ideas?
<wasabi_> thanks for the help Megatron2
<Flannel> SonicComKid: Lets take this to #ubuntu-offtopic, itll be less noisy for everyone involved
<glitsj16> extor: i hook it into apache and at the bottom of any script it shows the debug and profile output, i don't write overly complex php code though :)
<SonicComKid> flannel, okay. Or do you want to just PM?
<magazist> any counter strike for linux ?
<yiga1> malkav: does it in 32bit, I've been using 64bit for so long that I didn't know it was finally working well for 32
<magazist> please answer
<QuixoticJ> metatron2 thx for the help. im not sure where to turn next. I hope this isnt a failed drive it has quickbooks on it and desperately need the info off.
<Metatron2> if the drive dies outright, (stops spinning) try saran wrapping it and putting it the frezzer overnight, sounds crazy but ive got data off dead drives that way b4
<swansk> I have a simple issue.  When playing FLV with VLC the sound on Firefox FAILS.  I have to exit VLC and restart Firefox to get youtube sound to work again for example.
<magazist> cause i like counter strike
<SiegeX>  i just got a new dell laptop that id like to throw ubuntu on. I'd also like to virtualize Vista/XP, so is the best way to do that to save some free hard drive space when I partition for ubuntu?
<swansk> Can anyone recreate my problem?
<glitsj16> extor: there's kcachegrind on ubuntu as well if you want to go that way, everything is there
<ajhtiredwolf> Flannel, its not letting people connect :-\
<digitaltao> magazist you can install steam with wine
<Metatron2> ajhtiredwolf firewall?
<extor> glitsj16, nice; I am going to be exploring all these tools soon
<ajhtiredwolf> Metatron2, I have a router
<swansk> Anyone else have VLC??
<robuntu> ﻿ I have issues, big ones, i cant compile anything it will not create any makefile executables, i type ./config it runs through, then type make and it cant find any makefile execs thats with all packages, also i cant install beryl i try to add the repository list for it, but when i try to add the key via terminal the conection times out, nothing that i want seems to be working
<glitsj16> extor: in case you are unfamiliar with that, it's a visualization tool to interpret bigger php apps, very handy indeed
<Flannel> ajhtiredwolf: Do you have port 22 forwarded/opened on your router?
<ajhtiredwolf> Flannel, dont think so. Do i need to open it?
<glitsj16> extor: yes, some reading and experimenting,, the php spirit ;)
<magazist> <digitaltao> magazist you can install steam with wine
<magazist> you mind ?
<magazist> how to install ?
<Metatron2> robuntu have you downloaded a new kernel lately? i got a new kernel but the update missed the header and compiles went south, got the full update and its ok now
<still_here> is there a person willing to teach me linux? hehe, a kinda kind of master.
<TuXNuBGuy> i cant figure out how to install anything
<Flannel> ajhtiredwolf: Yeah.  They need to be able to connect via ssh (port 22 by default)
<TuXNuBGuy> im a new linux user
<ajhtiredwolf> Flannel, he sad it says account logon type not supported by selected protcol
<robuntu> where can i get it im not sure how can i check
<Flannel> ajhtiredwolf: Can you log in locally?
<Flannel> ajhtiredwolf:  (to one of those accounts)
<SiegeX> ok, lets try another question. Does ubuntu 8.04 come with compiz and all that eyecandy installed out of the box?
<digitaltao> mag there are a few really good tuts on the web
<digitaltao> just google steam install with wine
<glitsj16> TuXNubGuy: there's a small but nice howto on installing at http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<riz0n> Hey guys, i just switched monitors and when ubuntu starts up (the screen with the orange pong that goes back and forth across the screen) my screen says Video is out of range. How can you change the video settings for startup/shutdown? Once ubuntu boots it works fine.
<Flannel> SiegeX: Yes, a subset
<ajhtiredwolf> Flames, yeah it let me login locally
<magazist> digitaltao ==> i am not understood
<DaveKong> How do you load the windows manager from bash?
<magazist> can you tell me step by step ?
<Metatron2> someone jar my memory, whats the command line command to set eth0 ip addy, netmask, gateway, dns
<robuntu> what is the latest kernel version?
<SiegeX> Flannel: for the whole shebang, is it just a matter of apt-get'ing some packages or do i have to roll my own from source?
<digitaltao> let me find you a link magazist
<ajhtiredwolf> Flames, when i logged in locally... its supposed to go to the folder i specified but i see root and everything
<glitsj16> robuntu: on ubuntu that'll be 2.6.24-19
<robuntu> ok
<robuntu> how do i check my kernel version
<soldats> uname -a
<Starnestommy> robuntu: uname -r
<soldats> i think
<glitsj16> uname -r
<ajhtiredwolf> Flannel, when i logged in locally... its supposed to go to the folder i specified but i see root and everything
<robuntu> ok
<Flannel> ajhtiredwolf: Sounds like your user didn't get a homedirectory
<Flannel> ajhtiredwolf: the unprivledged user may have no homedir made by default, I'm not sure.
<digitaltao> here you go magazist http://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Steam_under_Linux
<robuntu> ok i have the latest kernel version but i cant compile anything, it wont make any makefile execs, i run through the ./configure and it does its thing, then i type make and it says it cannot locate a makefile exec
<g4ss13> hey guys
<jbroome> robuntu: build-essential
<robuntu> its giving me issues with all sorts of packages
<itai-michaelson> hi, will firefox 3 make it to gutsy repos? dapper?
<g4ss13> yeah I'm waiting for Firefox 3
<ajhtiredwolf> Flannel, ok it let him connect. I guess when he connects he only sees the folders i specified. But when i connect locally i see all files. weird
<Starnestommy> itai-michaelson: I don't think it'll be in gutsy or dapper anytime soon if at all, but hardy should be getting it
<glitsj16> itai-michaelson: to gutsy via backports perhaps, dapper that's pretty much a lost cause for firefox 3 i guess
<itai-michaelson> thanks
<kiosk> mancesss
<kiosk> sweet
<kiosk> nnnnnnnnnn
<Flannel> ajhtiredwolf: Yeah, everything looks in order over here.
<R-phael> Shalom
<ajhtiredwolf> Flames, any idea why i can see more than other people can?
<ajhtiredwolf> Flannel, , any idea why i can see more than other people can?
<Flannel> ajhtiredwolf: You shouldn't be able to.  Let me try logging in locally, see what I see.
<ajhtiredwolf> Flames, ok
<Flannel> ajhtiredwolf: What did you see?  I don't see anything unusual.  Just my homedir
<shaz> i instaled ubuntu onto my externsl and when i boot up grub it says the partition doesnt exist.... so
<shaz> what do i do
<ajhtiredwolf> Flannel, I see bin boot cdrom dev etc home int and everything
<ajhtiredwolf> Flannel, but the dir is sftp://ftpclient@192.168.0.2/
<user334234> I am new to ubuntu where can I get a good pho editor with code highlliting
<robuntu> ﻿ok i have the latest kernel version and build-essential but i cant compile anything, it wont make any makefile execs, i run through the ./configure and it does its thing, then i type make and it says it cannot locate a makefile exec
<AeronTG> feel like i'm watching The Sixth Sense in here :D
<user334234> php editor
<SiegeX> does 8.04 have a 2.4 kernel option?
<AeronTG> Flannel:  it's now at 73%
<user334234> I am new to ubuntu where can I get a good php editor with code highlighting
<Flannel> SiegeX: No
<glitsj16> user334234: there's gedit, bluefish for instance, code highlighting with both
<izinucs> user334234, screem
<robuntu> any ideas?
<izinucs> user334234, might be scream
<garrett__> user_: vim/emacs/gedit/eclips?
<garrett__> use334334_: vim/emacs/gedit/eclips?
<erik_> Hello room
<robuntu> hey
<erik_> Need some help using a USB wireless mouse.
<Ramzi> i'll go with emacs user334234
<erik_> For some reason ubuntu isn't powering on the reciever
<glitsj16> robuntu: do you have make , automake installed on your system ?
<robuntu> ﻿ok i have the latest kernel version and build-essential but i cant compile anything, it wont make any makefile execs, i run through the ./configure and it does its thing, then i type make and it says it cannot locate a makefile exec
<eisenhower> Big problem. All the sudden I dont even have the option to connect to other wireless networks. Can anyone help me?
<robuntu> oppd doupble post
<shirish> hi all, I want to file a bug about the clock-applet in gnome-panel, what package should I file the bug against?
<robuntu> how can i check glits
<Guillaum3> greets gents, i ran the update manager and got: "E: linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-19-generic: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<robuntu> synaptic
<glitsj16> robuntu: try Synaptic
<robuntu> ok
<g4ss13> Anyone able to help me with my webcam?
<glitsj16> robuntu: while you're in there, might as well check gcc as well to make sure
<Guillaum3> i know the kernel is nothing to mess with. will my system be left inoperable?
<erik_> The mouse I'm attempting to use is a targus notebook mouse. It works fine under windows. Anyone know why ubuntu wouldn't recognize it?
<robuntu> i have make and auto make installed glits
<BoltCloc1> does the repos already have firefox 3 stable?
<Vedestin> yep
<Wispring> total linux/ubuntu newbie here... i would like to delete a file...but when i chk the properties on it it shows I am not the root...what do i need to do to delete this file...any help always is very much appreciated
<robuntu> glits: i also have gcc instaled
<glitsj16> robuntu: hmm strange indeed in that case, can 't come up with anything at the moment that could cause those kind of errors sorry
<kininja> Wispring: Sounds like you shouldn't delete it
<robuntu> glits: its ok im at a complete loss i think my machine is crap!!! :)
<BoltCloc1> Vedestin: i see. thanks
<robuntu> ﻿﻿ok i have the latest kernel version, make, automake, gcc and build-essential but i cant compile anything, it wont make any makefile execs, i run through the ./configure and it does its thing, then i type make and it says it cannot locate a makefile exec
<kininja> Wispring: What is the file you're trying to delete?
<Wispring> no i just read at proftpd.org...that i should
<Wispring> /etc/shutmsg
<kininja> Well, if you really need to, in a terminal run: sudo rm /etc/shutmsg
<Wispring> having probs getting this ftp server working
<glitsj16> robuntu: if you have backups of all your data, i guess a reinstall won't set you far back timewise, sometimes bandwith cap is another problem :)
<Vedestin> did it not update automatically, BoltCloc1?
<robuntu> glits: this is the real kicker its a complete freash install, wtf, i dont get it had it only hours
<erik_> Hardy heron not recognizing wireless usb mouse. Touchpad is driving me insane. What can I do?
<kininja> Wispring: I would recommend copying or moving the file elsewhere
<BoltCloc1> Vedestin: it sure did. argh that stupid nick problem is back
<kininja> Just in case
<glitsj16> robuntu: ow i see
<Wispring> how simply renaming it?
<kininja> Yeah
<kininja> Or sudo mv /etc/shutmsg ~
<kininja> Which will just move it to your homedir
<robuntu> ﻿ok i have the latest kernel version, make, automake, gcc and build-essential but i cant compile anything, it wont make any makefile execs, i run through the ./configure and it does its thing, then i type make and it says it cannot locate a makefile exec, and this is a fresh install too. any ideas?
<robuntu> wouldnt compile on the live cd ether
<Matthew> does anyone use keyboard multimedia buttons in Amarok? Mine work in Rhythmbox but not Amarok.
<Felonious> I use them and they work in Exaile
<Felonious> so it may just be amarok
<Matthew> i'm sure they work for other applications, I was just wondering if anyone knew of a way to get them to work in amarok.
<Felonious> im suprised they dont to be honest
<robuntu> *hangs self with mouse cord*
<nickrud> robuntu is this true for every application you've tried to compile?
<robuntu> so far, unless you have anyother packages for me to try
<robuntu> ive tried like three
<AbhijeetKaushik> Hello, I installed Ubuntu 8.04. And I connect to internet by going to the terminal and typing pppoeconf.. I get connected to the internet but only for about a minute or so. Then it gets disconnected automatically. Any hint what is causing this?
<Ramzi> does anyone knows an alternative for mythtv?
<nickrud> I've never run across stuff like that happening. build-essential has always got me up and running doing compilations
<SiegeX> can ubuntu install RPM's pretty easily or should i use a tar.gz? Vmware only has those two options
<robuntu> i dont know im at an absolute loss, ive wanted linux but this seems unfixable
<izinucs> SiegeX, tar
<SiegeX> VMware Workstation 6.5 Beta i should say, im sure non-beta has it
<nickrud> SiegeX system->admin->software sources, enable canonical partner in 3d party sources, then   sudo apt-get install vmware-server
<glitsj16> SiegeX: rpm's no not easily no
<nickrud> SiegeX ah, workstation. Targz
<nickrud> !rpm | SiegeX
<ubottu> SiegeX: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<izinucs> nickrud, wish I new that last week about vmware.. would've saved me hours.
<robuntu> ﻿ok i have the latest kernel version, make, automake, gcc and build-essential but i cant compile anything, it wont make any makefile execs, i run through the ./configure and it does its thing, then i type make and it says it cannot locate a makefile exec, its also a fresh install.
<Miesco> My dell came with a remote, does that mean it has a Infra-red device?
<izinucs> nickrud, do you know which version? 1.0.6 or Beta 2.9
<Ramzi> Miesco, it should
<nickrud> izinucs a sec
<izinucs> k
<prakriti> does ubuntu have a "chkconfig" ?
<prakriti> or how do I add / remove startup services ?
<robuntu> anyone?
<erik_> having usb issues in hardy heron
<nickrud> izinucs I'd swear I got vmware-server from there, but it's not available now
<Miesco> The CIR on Dell Portable computers will only function with the Dell Travel Remote, and is not designed to work with any other remote control device.
<nickrud> izinucs could be thinking of gutsy
<Miesco> Does that mean its not a normal IR unit?
<AeronTG> Flannel: it finally completed, with problems (I think).  here's the pastebin url -> http://pastebin.com/f56734597
<izinucs> nickrud, yea maybe... vers 1.0.X doesn't work right on the newer kernel and needs a patch called any-any.. vers. 2.0 beta works but performance is pretty slow.. functional though.
<robuntu> ﻿ok i have the latest kernel version, make, automake, gcc and build-essential but i cant compile anything, it wont make any makefile execs, i run through the ./configure and it does its thing, then i type make and it says it cannot locate a makefile exec, its a fresh install and updated.
<Flannel> AeronTG: Wow.  Debian sid?  and automatix?  What have you installed from each, do you know?
<nickrud> izinucs I've been using virtualbox this time around, probably why I'm out of date (speaking of which, _another_ kernel update !??!)
<Wispring> if anyone here is knowledgable with protpd(FTP server) I sure could do with some help getting mine configured correctly
<izinucs> nickrud, does virtualbox have usb support?
<nickrud> izinucs the one from sun does, not the open source edition (again, last time I looked at ose)
<SiegeX> ok, so RPM bad, tarball good
<nickrud> SiegeX couldn't say it better myself ;)
<erik_> I need help. Ubuntu Hardy Heron on HP Pavilion Notebook will not recognize Targus USB wireless mouse.
<mjbrooks> I'm running kubuntu and I did an update this morning before I ran out the door, it pulled in the 2.6.24-19 kernel and new nvidia drivers and now I can't log in to xorg... I get the kdm screen adn I can log on in a terminal, but I just keep getting kicked back to the kdm login screen now... anyone have any thoughts?
<AeronTG> Flannel: i have no idea :)  i went off trying to install automatix one time, the screenshots looked kind of neat....didn't do anything for me, though.
<robuntu> I cant install beryl, i add the repository list to synaptic, but when i try to connect to ubuntu.beryl-project.org to get the key in term, it times out
<SiegeX> nickrud: hmm, what about something like checkinstall with a tarball?
<nickrud> mjbrooks   clt-alt-f1, log in, run    sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg , then restart kdm. See if you can log in.
<erik_> nickrud I just installed virtualbox, and the OSE version doesn't support USB.
<nickrud> SiegeX might work, never tried that with any really large package
<SiegeX> i used that a few times on slackware to make tgz packages, im fairly sure it makes .deb
<glitsj16> robuntu: any specific need for beryl instead of compiz ?
<mjbrooks> thanks nick I'll give that a shot
<erik_> However, the closed source does and is still free.
<Flannel> AeronTG: Alright, we'll assume that's not there.  Go ahead and remove that entry in your sources.list
<kininja> Wispring: I don't know about proftp but what is the problem you're tring to solve? Out of curiosity...
<robuntu> glits: whats the diffrence, only because i have only heard of beryl
<kininja> I've worked with proftp a few times
<robuntu> and how to get compiz?
<kininja> But never got really got dirty with it.
<SiegeX> ok, ill give that a shot then.  Oh one more thing, what does the DVD give me that the ISO doesnt? Just a shitload of packages that I can d/l otherwise?
<Bodsda> !compiz | robuntu
<ubottu> robuntu: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Flannel> SiegeX: Plus both installation methods, yeah.
<nickrud> SiegeX yes it does make debs, I've used it with make a couple times
<Wispring> kininja i am unable to connect to it while it is running...using default config
<kininja> You mean like, trying to ftp to the proftp server once it's running and failing?
<Flannel> AeronTG: Alright, we'll assume that's not there.  Go ahead and remove that entry in your sources.list  And remove debian sid too.  Thats... going to make upgrading *fun*.  Do you know what you've installed from sid?
 * nickrud cringes
<Wispring> kininja it shows as runing in the terminal, but when I try to connect via "ftp localhost" the connection is refused
<ePax> Which one media center is the best for ubuntu? LinuxMCE or Lisa or Mythbuntu?
<nickrud> Flannel with automatix and debian, maybe a reinstall rather than upgrade would be in order? Just wondering
<SiegeX> oh, there are multiple install methods? Im guessing one is your normal partition drive/install and the other is a liveCD with an option to make it permanent?
<SiegeX> or something else?
<kininja> Wispring: Perhaps it is not listening on localhost port 80? What about trying to connect to it's outside IP?
<Miesco> Ramzi: Will it be in the device manager?
<nice88> Is the new firefox available on the updates?
<ePax> nice88: Yes
<nickrud> SiegeX ncurses interface, very customizable or gui answer a few questions and go out for a coffee
<kininja> I'm guessing it's not a firewall or it would timeout.
<robuntu> I have compiz, how do i open the manager?
<kininja> Oh, sorry, proftp, not port 80
<Flannel> nickrud: Yeah, Its definately leaning that way.  Especially if hes on dialup.  Downloading it onto a CD would be a lot more stable.
<SiegeX> i need the dvd for ncurses?
<SiegeX> cause id feel more at home with that since it sounds alot like the slackware install
<nice88> How do i install it?
<Flannel> SiegeX: No, alternate CD
<nickrud> SiegeX or the alternate install cd. I always use that one for the ncurses
<nickrud> SiegeX something that's not obvious:  in the install, if you hit escape enough times you get to the master install menu, very handy sometimes
<Wispring> Kininja it listens on port 21 according to the config file
<kininja> On what IP address?
<izinucs> kininja, the ip of the machine the ftp server is running on.
<robuntu> ﻿I have compiz, how do i open the manager?
<Wispring> kininja how do i connect to it's outside IP?
<nickrud> Flannel I learned a lot mixing different debian releases, pinning and the like (and advanced aptitude usage). Not for the faint of heart, upgrading/downgrading across releases
<izinucs> !ccsm | robuntu
<ubottu> robuntu: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<kininja> robuntu: Sorry, that was a question for Wispring
<robuntu> ok
<Wispring> kininja you mean the numeric IP address(url)?
<AeronTG> Flannel: can i just remove all lines that are commented out for the sake of cleaning up the file?
<lat_> Is there a link for troubleshooting printer installation? My new Epson C90 will not print.
<kininja> Wispring: Yeah, the numberic IP, but it probably won't matter. Would you be able to try a telnet to it?
<Dezine> I'm trying to edit the ubuntu menu with alacarte but it won't allow me, I opened it with terminal to see what is going on and it says permission denied when I tried to check or uncheck something?
<Wispring> kininja i would be willing...how is it done?
<kininja> Well, that would probably do the same thing Wispring
<Dezine> open(undo_path, 'w').write(data)
<Dezine> IOError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/home/patrick/.local/share/applications/gnome-app-install.desktop.undo-0'
<kininja> Wispring: I guess it's worth a shot but it'll probably have the same result: connection refused. In a terminal, run telnet <addressOfYourFTPHost> 21
<Flannel> AeronTG: Actually, it is probably best if you do a reinstall.  This upgrade *may* work, but theres a good chance it wont work cleanly.  Downloading the disk will allow you to do it via bittorrent, so you can download it in pieces, and also will give you something to use as a recovery if needed when thigns go south.
<kininja> Wispring: Maybe it'll tell us something...
<kappaccino> i'm in love with ubuntu desktop
<kappaccino> how will windows xp ever please me again
<kininja> Wispring: A quick example: telnet 192.168.1.7 21
<AeronTG> Flannel am i going to have to back up everything on my hard drive?
<izinucs> it won't
<Flannel> AeronTG: If you'd like to not reinstall, we can get you firefox 3 from the backports
<kininja> Wispring: So... no '<' characters, sorry
<nickrud> Dezine did you ever run alacarte with sudo?
<Flannel> AeronTG: Is your homdir on a separate partition?  (and if not, we can put it there)
<Dezine> I did, it lets me edit but doesn't show up
<AeronTG> Flannel: i'm not sure
<Wispring> kininja    this is what i got from doing that jeff@jeffslinux:~$ telnet 24.95.39.167 21
<Wispring> Trying 24.95.39.167...
<Wispring> Connected to 24.95.39.167.
<Wispring> Escape character is '^]'.
<Wispring> 500 FTP server shut down (Tue Jun 17 21:14:15 2008 , Current connections will be dropped: Tue Jun 17 21:04:15 2008) -- please try again later
<FloodBot1> Wispring: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Wispring> Connection closed by foreign host.
<Flannel> AeronTG: Alright, check your /etc/fstab, is there an entry there for /home?
<Wispring> ok FLoodBOt1
<Dezine> seems to be editing the root menu
<kininja> Wispring: Would you be willing to share your config file?
<nickrud> Dezine ok, don't do that :)    do   sudo chown -R patrick:patrick ~/.local
<Wispring> sure
<kininja> Wispring: But only if this is a new install. Or has this run in the past?
<nickrud> Dezine when you use sudo, it writes configs to your home dir as root owned, so you are not able to edit them thereafter
<Wispring> if it like 30 mins old
<idyllic> I am unable to mount any DVD with ubuntu hardy. Cds work fine though. Mounting was fine under gusty and the dvds are burnt in windows. Anyone is able to help me?
<Wispring> kininja its fresh and minty new
<Dezine> weird, I check something and a second later it unchecks it on its own
<mjbrooks> nickrud: dpkg-reconfigure failed to work.... it doesn't seem to be xorg.conf and I'm not seeing any errors in the logs, any other ideas?
<penny1> hi. hoping someone can help with a weird problem.  I'm running ubuntu 8.04 hardy 64bit, with ati radeon 9250 & latest ati fglrx propreitry drivers.  For some reason, whenever anything goes fullscreen (including xchat) or a terminal or firefox is opened, the screen starts flashing black then normal again repeatedly.  due to this I cannot even use firefox to google for help.  does anyone know what could be going on?
<Dezine> The Add/Remove option somehow disapeared and I'm trying to get it back
<nickrud> Dezine if you're trying to check a submenu, check an item inside the submenu
<kininja> Wispring: For some reason I'm not seeing your link
<poop2> why i couldn't join this channel with my robot?
<inssight> is there any type of tool that i can use to test all the hardware on my computer? its very strange and gives me alot of random problems for seemingly no reason
<nickrud> mjbrooks you might look at the log for gdm , /var/log/gdm  directory
<AeronTG> Flannel: pastebin -> http://pastebin.com/d2d442815
<idyllic> I am unable to mount any DVD with ubuntu hardy. Cds work fine though. Mounting was fine under gusty and the dvds are burnt in windows. Anyone is able to help me?
<Auctionedllama> Hey all, is there anyway I can access folders that says permission denied? I just need to put a file in a folder, and it won't let me..
<dog> is it possible to permanently decline an update notification?
<cnlk> hello
<digitaltao> Hey yall, anyone have this problem before, when i click switch user to lockout to the login screen after a few minutes the screen will go white. I can still type in a user name and password and it will dump me to that desktop. anyone?
<mjbrooks> nickrud: ah, I didn't see that one... I'll go check it  thanks
<cnlk> good afternoon
<Dezine> Thanks though, it is letting me edit
<Auctionedllama> Hey all, is there anyway I can access folders that says permission denied? I just need to put a file in a folder, and it won't let me..
<Flannel> AeronTG: alright, you can get around having to back everything up by putting home onto a separate partition.  Then during the install, you tell the installer you want to use that partition as your homedir, and *not* to format it.  You'll reinstall "around" your homedir.
<FuRom> Are there any packet editors like WPE pro for ubuntu?
<Flannel> AeronTG: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/  will get you onto a separate partition
<Auctionedllama> Hey all, is there anyway I can access folders that says permission denied? I just need to put a file in a folder, and it won't let me..
<Flannel> AeronTG: also, there's no excuse for not having backups in general, but I'm not going to get preachy ;)
<izinucs> !repeat | Auctionedllama
<ubottu> Auctionedllama: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<anathematic> hi i'm trying to setup a public key so i can ssh from one server into my ubuntu server but it keeps asking me for the passpharse for whenever i try to enter now
<SoulinEther> anybody know why pushing an F key or Tab stops mouse input for a second? ...x server..?
<dog> is it possible to permanently decline an update notification?
<glitsj16> penny1: i guess like that copy/pasting your /var/log/Xorg.0.log into paste.ubuntu.com is going to be hellish, but can you try so we can take a look ?
<idyllic> I am unable to mount any DVD with ubuntu hardy. Cds work fine though. Mounting was fine under gusty and the dvds are burnt in windows. Anyone is able to help me?
<penny1> ok, 1 minute
<glitsj16> penny1: okay, no rush .. paste the url bach here when you're done
<idyllic> Auctionedllama, go to terminal, and use "sudo mv [path to ur file] [path to destination]
<Auctionedllama> idyllic, is there any other way, because this gets annoying
<penny1> slight correction on the error first.  it doesnt matter what I run, but as soon as anything used the bottom quarter of the screen is when it does it.  if I reduce the size of firefox to only use 3/4 of the desktop its fine
<izinucs> penny1, install pastebinit  then in a terminal type cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit and it will return with a link address.... glitsj16
<khin> anyone ever used the antiword rtf converter program
<khin> i am trying to access italic/bold text
<khin> i cannot make the -f option work
<idyllic> Auctionedllama, well u can get a nautilus script to open a root filemanager for you
<glitsj16> penny1: odd indeed, i was thinking it might have something to do with X, that's why i asked for that log, thx for the clarification
<penny1> would you like any glxinfo or other logs at the same time?
<Auctionedllama> idyllic, where can I get that?
<glitsj16> izinucs: thx, good suggestion
<wasabi_> what's a good sftp program?
<izinucs> wasabi, gftp for a client .. proftpd for server.
<glitsj16> penny1: yes, throw your /etc/X11/xorg.conf in it as well if u want
<wasabi_> izinucs, thanks
<idyllic> Auctionedllama, nevermind the script, but Alt+F2, then type gksudo or gksu nautilus
<madadam_> 'morning! does someone know which is the most similar program to devc++ for ubuntu?
<idyllic> I am unable to mount any DVD with ubuntu hardy. Cds work fine though. Mounting was fine under gusty and the dvds are burnt in windows. Anyone is able to help me?
<wasabi_> is there a way to enable the file transfer dialog in thunar? i'm transfering a huge file from a network computer to my xubuntu desktop but it does not show how much time is left
<penny1> http://pastebin.com/m5d15a3b9
<penny1> there :)
<glitsj16> penny1: just trying to get the context of your trouble .. do you have a dock running at the bottom 1/3 by any chance ? Thx for the paste, i'll have a look and report back here
<izinucs> wasabi, wget might work faster
<Auctionedllama> idyllic, ok it brings up a program runner for root.. now what?
<idyllic> Auctionedllama, type in your password and then you move your stuff.
<wasabi_> izinucs, okay i will try that next time. thunar is a very minimal manager isn't it?
<idyllic> I am unable to mount any DVD with ubuntu hardy. Cds work fine though. Mounting was fine under gusty and the dvds are burnt in windows. Anyone is able to help me?
<penny1> glitsj16, a dock as in panels? yes, the main menu and also the task panel is all bottom rather than top.  it's actually my wifes pc and she wanted it set up as close to windows look as possible
<asmo[B]> I'm pretty sure I should have gone with 32bit instead of 64...
<Auctionedllama> idyllic, swcheet, thanks aton
<izinucs> wasabi, yep.. command line copy is typically faster even if your using cp
<AeronTG> Flannel I sort of know how to back up things, but don't really have any system in place.
<wasabi_> izinucs, thanks for the tip i had no idea wget can be used for network transfer
<glitsj16> penny1: okay, will go over the pastes first, give me a few minutes ..
<idyllic> I am unable to mount any DVD with ubuntu hardy. Cds work fine though. Mounting was fine under gusty and the dvds are burnt in windows. Anyone is able to help me?
<izinucs> wasabi, just thought of it.. never tried it.. let me know.. should work though.. it's  just another address.
<penny1> glitsj16, np thanks  :)
<AeronTG_> Flannel: got booted
<Flannel> AeronTG_: If you move your stuff to a separate partition, you'll be able to upgrade without the need for backng everything up
<AeronTG_> Flannel that article just doesn't seem clear to me on what I should do, step by step.  i have no idea whether I should use 'hda5' or not.  there are a bunch of comments below that article that suggest there are errors in the article
<dog> what program do I use to make a .deb archive
<wasabi_> izinucs, wget does not work but there's something called smbget
<wasabi_> works the same way
<AeronTG_> Flannel that article just doesn't seem clear to me on what I should do, step by step.  i have no idea whether I should use 'hda5' or not.  there are a bunch of comments below that article that suggest there are errors in the article
<AeronTG_> Flannel don't know what happened to my previous post in here, got truncated or something
<izinucs> wasabi, didn't know about that one.. I learn  something new every day.
<dog> ...
<glitsj16> penny1: quite a few warnings in there, but no clear errors .. i'm looking into the many 0's in your layout section .. please hold
<Flannel> AeronTG_: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome might be a better article.  Certainly more detailed
<wasabi_> izinucs, haha yep.
<penny1> glitsj16, thanks
<lockd> is there any way to swap joystick axes? nexuiz is thinking throttle is X Axis 2
<Wispring> hello everyone, I  am trying to get proftpd(FTP server) up and running and am having no luck...it is a minty fresh install with no changes to the default config....can anyone help me....right now i cannot connect to it
<lockd> it's unusable that way, and setting up bindings doesn't work in nexuiz
<AeronTG_> Flannel doesn't seem that simple to me, maybe a little too risky. Perhaps i should just not bother with Firefox 3 :D
<penny1> also glitsj16, if this is any help, xorg.log.0 is not adding any new warning or errors when this problem happens
<AeronTG_> Flannel: also my printer is not printing, so i can't print out those instructions
<Flannel> AeronTG_: Well, if you're uncomfortable, its always a good idea to just wait.  Wait until you have backups, or whatnot.
<glitsj16> penny1: okay, i see you use the proprietary fglrx driver, have you tried the ati or radeon one before ?
<dog> what program do I use to make a .deb archive?
<gurukis> hi all. i want to remove apps that do not belongs to desktop apps. is there any list?
<Wispring> if anyone here is familiar with setting up proftpd(FTP server) and could help me out that would be nice. It's a fresh install with the default config...problem i cannot connect to it
<penny1> glitsj16, yes. found a number of problems caused with screen resolution refusing to go above 800x600@60 no matter what the conf said, even when mode was set.  it was like X was ignoring the conf file
<glitsj16> penny1: Xorg produces that log during boot, it doesn't add anything to it i believe, that's normal behaviour
<penny1> ok, I thought maybe it would update when errors occur :)
<AeronTG_> Flannel it really seems that i am not going to be able to create the separate home partition without running the LiveCD......if I could so all while logged on here, that would be one thing.
<glitsj16> penny1: ok, i'm going to check a few things and add some suggestions to your paste, could be 5 to 10 mnutes though
<Flannel> AeronTG_: That's correct.  You can't tweak partitions that are mounted
<penny1> np. I'll just duck outside for a smoke and coffee :)
<glitsj16> lol, good move
<Quintin> failed in buffer_write(fd) blah blah.  but I have tons of free space
<penny1> glitsj16,  will let you know when I'm back :)
<Wispring> i would gladly change to any FTP server program that would actually work
<Theshorty> Hey!
<glitsj16> penny1: deal, enjou the ducking :)
<lokuazzz> hello my friends
<lokuazzz> i just install ubuntu to my laptop! its nice!
<wasabi_> izinucs, smbget is amazingly fast. i got 1.5 over nautilus but over smbget i get 2.3mb/s
<Wispring> if anyone here can help get proftp(FTP server) program working i would greatly appreciate it. I just installed it and the config is default...problem i cannot connect to it
<lokuazzz> but i have only 1 little problem.. wifi not working!
<moshe> hi, is there a way to configure kio ftp, like maximum number of connections?
<sleepster> does ubuntu have a very light, stable server build of ubuntu?
<lokuazzz> and i install the broadcom proprietary driver
<lokuazzz> but still not working
<negge> Wispring: have you forwarded port 21?
<sidneymccoy> greetings all
<sauvin> sleepster, ubuntu is generally based on debian sid, which tend to be "cutting edge" rather than stable. If you're LOOKING for stable, why not try debian stable?
<sleepster> sauvin: okay.. sounds good
<Wispring> negge probably not if it's something i have to do at the command line
<sleepster> sauvin: I need something fast, stable and reliable
<sleepster> and small
<sidneymccoy> have installed Hardy 8.04 on Toshiba Satellite A215-S5829 but cannot seem to get it connected
<negge> Wispring: no it's something you do in your modem's configuration
<Fear> hi
<negge> unless you're connected directly to the internet (if you have a cable modem or PCI DSL-modem or similar)
<Wispring> negge how is it done
<madadam> Does someone can help me to partition my laptop hd for ubuntu installation? I've a problem deciding the format of a partition deidicated to data, considering that I've to use it with windows too
<sac_san> i updated the kernel but the older version list still appears in the menu how do i uninstall the perivous kernel pacakge and is it safe to do so?
<bullgard4> Does (s)locate call a child process 'find' having user=nobody?
<Wispring> i am willing to try just about anything at this point
<sauvin> I can't answer for "small", but debian IS NOT SLOW, and it tends to be pretty damned stable.
<negge> Wispring: check here: http://portforward.com/routers.htm
<negge> madadam: you can use ext3
<lokuazzz> hello can someone help me please
<lokuazzz> i need some help :)
<Felonious> anyone here use the gnome-art app?
<madadam> negge, can I read ext3 from windowas vista?
<Felonious> if so how come all of the preview png files wont display
<RageMan> lokuazzz did you go to network and type in the name of your wireless connection yet?
<amenado>  iptunnel add vpn1 mode gre remote 61.21.21.12 local 69.102.102.23 key 1113333   <-- responds with ioctl: No such device ..isnt this the command to create a vpn1 link?
<Felonious> this is what I get
<Felonious> The image “file:///home/felonious/.gnome2/gnome-art/tmp/MCity-River.png” cannot be displayed, because it contains errors.
<sac_san> i updated the kernel but the older version list still appears in the menu how do i uninstall the perivous kernel pacakge and is it safe to do so?
<negge> madadam: I'm not sure with Vista but I doubt it, but there are third-party drivers that enables you to mount your ext3 filesystems like normal partitions
<negge> I use it everyday (although I'm on XP)
<kininja> Wispring: Are you trying to run this ftp server on the net? Or just on a lan?
<lokuazzz> RAGEMAN no I didnt.. how can i do that? please advice me
<amenado> sac_san-> modify your menu.lst to not show the old  kernel?
<sidneymccoy> I've followed all the UbuntuForums suggested solutions for the ndiswrapper & Atheros 802.11 but still no luck
<negge> sac_san: you mean the GRUB menu?
<sac_san> yep!
<RageMan> systen/admin/network it will ask for your pass
<sac_san> won' t the older version eat up space?
<negge> sac_san so do you want to remove all the old kernels?
<amenado> sac_san-> very little space
<wasabi_> wasabi,
<RageMan> select wireless and see if your connection is showing
<khin> anyone know any programs that covert from a MS WordPad (.rtf) file to text or HTML
<madadam> negge I have to leave a opartition for vista, it's enough to leave deallocated space? Or Have I to initialize a partition?
<khin> i am trying to use 'unrtf' but it doesn't work
<wasabi_> hmm how do i get xchat to highlight my name when someone uses it?
<Wispring> kininja both
<sac_san> negge how much approx.
<khin> i am not sure what the problem is
<amenado> !who | RageMan
<ubottu> RageMan: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<wasabi_> wasabi_,
<wasabi_> oh nvm
<negge> sac_san: I don't know, maybe 50 megabytes per kernel
<negge> madadam: it's okay to leave it unallocated, windows will allocate it for you when you install it
<sac_san> is it safe to uninstall?
<RageMan> ubottu okay
<ubottu> Factoid okay not found
<dog> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<negge> sac_san: I'm not sure how to do it but
<negge> if you really need space you should cut down on something else
<Prez00> hello
<kininja> Wispring: If my your IP was 79.181.115.43 (on the public side of you or your gateway), try ftp 79.181.115.43
<dog> what program do I use to make a .deb archive?
<Auctionedllama> Hey, does anyone know how I can completely disable emerald theme manager? It seems to be interfering with my regular theme, and things are all messed up..
<madadam> negge, just a last question.... how have I to set the data partition logical or primary?
<negge> dog: you can use checkinstall
<Wispring> kininja yes i did try to connect through local host so therefore no go through router ...when i try to connect to it with fire fox still no connect. i can connect to other ftp sites through firefox
<negge> madadam: I don't really know what you're supposed to choose there, I don't think it matters that much
<UBUNTUJAY123> i need help with flashplayer in ubuntu 7.10 when i play movies in the webbrowser firefox then like pause for a split second then starts back it does this every 10 mins or so when iam watching a movie how can i fix it
<negge> I always just use logical
<kininja> Wispring: Go to http://whatismyip.org/
<madadam> negge ok, thank'
<kininja> Wispring: Then run ftp theNumberyouGet
<Auctionedllama> Hey, does anyone know how I can completely disable emerald theme manager? It seems to be interfering with my regular theme, and things are all messed up..
<Felonious> Anyone here use gnome-art?
<kininja> Wispring: ... in a terminal, see what happens
<Wispring> kininja been there done that will try again though
<sac_san> negge: how can i connect to other system using 'remote desktop' ?
<sidneymccoy> system/administration/network does not even reflect the Atheros wireless adapter
<negge> sac_san: I never tried it, only on Windows
<Auctionedllama> Hey, does anyone know how I can completely disable emerald theme manager? It seems to be interfering with my regular theme, and things are all messed up..
<lokuazzz> RAGEMAN, Ok im in netwrok settings now.. i unlock it with my pass. now i click on wireless then properties and its all blank
<sac_san> there is an application in linux.....
<sidneymccoy> in Wireless Networks window, all is grey and no networks are visible
<sac_san> negge:there is an application in linux.....
<Jaredu> heyo
<Jaredu> quick question
<lokuazzz> no info apperas a mean
<Prez00> quick question, i am running custom kernel and everything is running great, except I seem to randomly get black screens after resume and ubuntu startup logo is blinking weirdly at bootup.  I figure I am missing something in graphics part of kernel.  I have intel GM965/GL960 video card on thinpad X61, any ideas?
<lokuazzz> Ragamen
<lokuazzz> rageman
<sidneymccoy> !who | sidneymccoy
<Jaredu> i need to know how to install the trevino repositories so i can get xwinwrap
<RageMan> lokuazzz: I had the same problem and I installed wifi-radar from the repo, Im not sure if thats the "proper" way to do it but it works for me.
<sac_san> negge: and unable to open the 'rar' files
<Wispring> kininja tried again ..chk our chat tab to see results
<UBUNTUJAY123> i need help with flashplayer in ubuntu 7.10 when i play movies in the webbrowser firefox then like pause for a split second then starts back it does this every 10 mins or so when iam watching a movie how can i fix it
<Prez00> btw, the OS is active under black screen, I can get into machine command line mode ctrl-alt-f1 and reboot it by typing in commands (i can't see anything, but remember the sequence)
<Jaredu> go to plugins
<Jaredu> right click flash player
<Jaredu> disable
<Jaredu> enable
<Jaredu> refresh
<FloodBot1> Jaredu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jaredu> fixed
<negge> sac_san: to be able to unpack rar files you have to install the unrar package
<lokuazzz> RageMan thanks a lot I will try.
<lokuazzz> I trying to find wifi-radar
<Jaredu> anyone know how to install trevino repositories? (has never added any before)
<lokuazzz> is not on synaptic package manager
<Metatron2> how can i in a command line system from keyboard start and switch back and forth to another terminal window?
<sac_san> negge:is it there in repository
<negge> sac_san: just write sudo apt-get install unrar and you'll have it
<lokuazzz> o never mind
<lokuazzz> i just found it
<RageMan> lokuazz: wifi-radar.systemimager.org might have some info on there to help also.
<negge> Metatron2: alt+tab?
<lokuazzz> o thanks
<UBUNTUJAY123> i find out own my own
<UBUNTUJAY123> se u all later peace
<RageMan> lokuazzz: YW
<lokuazzz> so there more elaboration? it didnt work for you just installing it?
<Jaredu>  :/
<Metatron2> i have a commadn line systme not desktop no x
<negge> Metatron2: then you first need to install and run screen, then inside screen you can have as many tabs as you want
<Auctionedllama> Hey, does anyone know how I can completely disable emerald theme manager? It seems to be interfering with my regular theme, and things are all messed up..
<sac_san> negge: two versions free/non free   which one?
<negge> Metatron2: google for GNU screen and you'll see what it's all about
 * fallenhope|sleep is away: Sleeeping
<RageMan> lokuazzz: In the drop down in wifi-radar I chose my account, and then in network manager I created the profile, once I selected it in wifi-radar it showed up in the netowrk manager.
<kininja> Metatron2: Try ctl-a c
<Vic1ous> Hey Guys, Can someone help me out with something? I'm trying to install my video driver and i keep getting this error.                http://pastebin.com/m6a194d15
<MrPocknix_> anyone use an animated skydome?
<negge> sac_san: it doesn't really matter I think
<schnoowork> hello i was just curious if its bad to disable HAL i just installed powertop and it suggests that i should do it
<Noodles740> i am trying to dual boot ubuntu with the pre-installed windows vista on my toshiba machine. the install of ubuntu goes great until i get to the partition utility, where ubuntu does not see the free space on my hard drive. is there any way to remedy this problem without totally deleting vista?
<negge> sac_san: I just type sudo apt-get install unrar and it works I never bothered with figuring out the difference between the two
<RageMan> schoowork: I wondered that too, I thik there may be a tutorial in the forums
<Metatron2> thats not it, ugg i used to know
<kininja> Metatron2: Try ctl-alt f1 through f7
<negge> Noodles740: free space is not enough, you'll have to have free unpartitioned (unallocated) space on your drive. Use Vistas disk management tool to resize it
<lokuazzz> how do i shose my account i click new?
<Noodles740> yes i unallocated it also
<kininja> Metatron2: That first suggestion, to clarify was:
<kininja> Metatron2: Control + A and then C
<kininja> And then Control + A and then Space or Delete. Not sure which "screen" your're in"
<RageMan> lokuazzz: does your connection show up in wifi-radar now?
<lokuazzz> no it does not
<lokuazzz> is blank
<lokuazzz> there are only 4 options.. new, edit, delete and connect
<sac_san> negge: did it thnks...
<Noodles740> i only have two options "Guided-Use entire disk" and "Manual"
<lokuazzz> but there are no info about any connection
<kininja> I hope I didn't send Metatron to a virtual terminal without his knowing...
<Metatron2> ah ill try that
<RageMan> lokuazzz: try adding it as new, when I open mine theres like 27 connections in there.
<sidneymccoy> RageMan:  will try installing wifi-rader now
<new2linux> how to keep the icons on the desktop allign? as the alligning been chosen but the icons keep scrumbled
<Auctionedllama> CAN SOMEONE JUST PLEASE TELL ME HOW I UNISTALL EMERALD AND SWITCH BACK TO METACITY PLEASE D:
<sac_san> negge: do u know abt elisa?
<orphean> Auctionedllama: metacity --replace  then aptitude purge emerald
<negge> sac_san: yeah, but they're not my ISP
<lokuazzz> i see
<negge> Noodles740: I guess you'll have to use manual mode then
<lokuazzz> im trying to adding it as new
<Auctionedllama> thank you orphean, I will give it a try
<lokuazzz> i use auto
<Metatron2> nope, not it but if foudn it! ctrl+alt +f1-f9
<RageMan> new2linux: right click on your desktop there should be an option to align
<sac_san> negge: nup! the elisa multimedia software?
<Metatron2> ugg thats a new logon screen
<negge> sac_san: aah:D unfortunetaly no
<new2linux> rageman: done that, but whenever there are new icons, it just scrumbled again
<negge> Metatron2: you got your screen working?
<Jaredu> anyone know how to add trevino repositories..
<new2linux> rageman: some new icons are there on top of the old icons
<RageMan> new2linux: I noticed that too, I wondered if it was just me or a bug
<Auctionedllama> orphean, yes it worked! but it seems it killed my compiz
<Noodles740> well even when i use manual mode, i get a message about there being a problem with the "root" file system or something like that
<new2linux> rageman: you just have to reposition the new icons, uncheck the allign and check the allign back again
<negge> Jaredu: if you know the address to the repository you just open a terminal and edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Metatron2> yeah, i got extra log on scren, i can log on multiple times and have like virtual terminals
<sac_san> negge:  ok i'll ask from community
<new2linux> rageman: seems the allign option is not doing it's job
<kininja> Metatron2: Run screen on the command line and you won't have to re-login each time.... ;-)
<darthanubis> anyone using totems mythtv plugin?
<RageMan> new2linux: yeah I guess since otehr people are noticing that it must be a bug
<Jaredu> negge: I've never added a repository so i have no clue how to go about doing that o.O
<Metatron2> like irc on one and aptitude in another
<sac_san> Does any body know abt "ELISA" Multimedia software
<orphean> Auctionedllama: that's odd.  try compiz-decorator --replace
<Metatron2> does screen need xorg, dont have it yet
<new2linux> rageman: how to report the bug?
<Auctionedllama> orphean, will these deleted my configuration files for compiz? It seems its still here, just can't turn it on
<negge> Jaredu: Okay, then you can do it the other way by opening Synaptic and click Repositories or something like that, I don't know exactly what it says
<new2linux> maybe it will be fix and delivered on the next patch
<new2linux> it's not a big thing, but quite bothering
<kuja> I've got a *very* bad problem on one of our production servers running Ubuntu Gutsy server.
<Jaredu> what would be the apt line
<orphean> Auctionedllama: no it shouldn't, emerald is a seperate thing entirely from compiz.
<negge> Jaredu: but basically all you have to do is open the sources.list file and paste the trevino repository address on a new line, then save the file and do sudo apt-get update
<RageMan> new2linux:apps/programming report bug
<kuja> It seems that unknown hosts get resolved to the local machine itself.  Anyone know what could cause this?
<kininja> Metatron2: Nope
<kininja> Maybe ncurses... but it should run on a console
<kuja> The machine's IP is 218.54.139.105:  attempt to resolve any unknown host resolves as 218.54.139.105… any help would be appreciated.
<Auctionedllama> orphean, ok found it.. turns out all my configs for compiz were purged.. D: Thanks a lot though, just gotta reconfigure
<kininja> Metatron2: Just run screen and then type Ctl + A and then the question mark (?)
<Metatron2> need to install screen
<sac_san> Does any body know abt "ELISA" Multimedia software
<RageMan> new2linux: you can go to launchpad too and reprt bugs
<snarkster> does anyone know how to print directly to tiff using cups
<Noodles740> i am trying to dual boot ubuntu with the pre-installed windows vista on my toshiba machine. the install of ubuntu goes great until i get to the partition utility, where ubuntu does not see the unallocated free space on my hard drive. is there any way to remedy this problem without totally deleting vista?
<FAJALOU> ha ha
<arlosmar> hello
<new2linux> rageman: i think the launchpad a better idea, thx for sharing
<FAJALOU> so ya i insatlled those drivers and now my monitor is at 640*480
<kininja> Metatron2: Well, screen is an awesome program, I recommend it. Glad you found the real way though
<negge> Noodles740: sorry I forgot about you... If guided mode doesn't work you'll have to use manual mode to create the partitions
<RageMan> new2linux: yeah it might be a faster way to let em know and your welcome
<arlosmar> anybody know how to get thin the title bar please?
<arlosmar> in the default theme of ubuntu
<bullgard4> Does (s)locate call a child process 'find' having user=nobody?
<arlosmar> knows*
<Noodles740> i still have problems there.
<Rat409>  /part
<negge> Noodles740: what do you need help with?
<Noodles740> it says there is a problem with the "root" file system
<RageMan> arlosmar: go to the fonts in apperance and select a smaller font for title bar
<negge> Noodles740: okay. Manually partitioning isn't that easy but it isn't that hard either. Basically you have to create two partitions on your free space, one is the main partition and the other the swap. When you create the main partition you have to set Mount point to "/" (without the quotes). That should solve your problem
<arlosmar> RageMan it's true, i didn't think about this obvious idea
<arlosmar> thanks
<arlosmar> RageMan another interesting theme for ubuntu?
<RageMan> arlosmar:esco is a sweet thin title bar theme
<FAJALOU> hmmm ok _ryan_ so now the driver is installed, but my monitor is stuck on 640*480...
<Noodles740> thank you...
<FAJALOU> and extra effects isn't turning on... :|
<arlosmar> because with the default theme, when i receive a message in the msn, is difficult to see the intermitent color in the task bar
<Noodles740> ill try that now.
<arlosmar> thanks again, RageMan
<ME_IS_ME_N_YOU> HAI
<ME_IS_ME_N_YOU> HAI
<ME_IS_ME_N_YOU> HAI
<ME_IS_ME_N_YOU> HAI
<RageMan> arlosmar: YW and http://art.gnome.org/themes/gtk2/1230 is a very nice theme for gnome too
<Flannel> !hi | ME_IS_ME_N_YOU
<ubottu> ME_IS_ME_N_YOU: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sidneymccoy> thanks for the suggestion of WiFi-Radar, but still no luck locating any wireless resources
<ME_IS_ME_N_YOU> PA KABAR
<ME_IS_ME_N_YOU> HAI
<negge> ME_IS_ME_N_YOU: :D
<RageMan> sidneymccoy: did your connection show up at all in wifi-radar?
<sidneymccoy> When the dual-boot Toshiba Satellite A215-S5829 is booted to Windows Vista, it picks up all hardware and communicates readily, but no luck with Ubuntu 8.04
<ME_IS_ME_N_YOU> LAGI DMN?
<RageMan> sidneymccoy: to me wifi-radar works just like the wireless app in vista
<Flannel> !id | ME_IS_ME_N_YOU
<ubottu> ME_IS_ME_N_YOU: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<sidneymccoy> RageMan: nothing appeared, so when I tried to manually create/save a connection, still no joy
<jgoo> anyone have a working build of firebug? you'd think the firebug site would have one
<jgoo> firefox 3, ubuntu - just want firebug working (no highlighting)
<jgoo> I've gotten the latest firebug beta - but doesn't work
<GreggHouse> I'm here to give differential diagnoses to people for their problems.
<RageMan> sidneymccoy: sorry I cant be more help, I guess I just got lucky in my setup but Im real sure the forums may be of some help.
<kimagure> kininja <-- screen pawnz, ill never need 30 diff ssh windows again, wtg gnu :P
<gordonjcp> jgoo: yeah, it's annoying
<GreggHouse> what's sidneymccoy's problem?
<ME_IS_ME_N_YOU> IOEURW
<ME_IS_ME_N_YOU> OISE0G
<Miesco> How come PCM in alsa mixer does nothing, only Master does something?
<ME_IS_ME_N_YOU> ERL
<negge> Miesco: it should do something
<RageMan> GreggHouse: wireless net
<sidneymccoy> from my research (http://tinyurl.com/5fvmjg), it appears the driver incompatibility may be the issue, but haven't been able to resolve as yet
<Miesco> The buttons on my laptop control PCM not master...
<GreggHouse> RageMan, symptoms?
<ME_IS_ME_N_YOU> HAI
<Miesco> Its not effecting the volume
<jgoo> gordonjcp, no fix yet? eeeeesh I blame the firefox people. to be honest, firefox is a pretty $&*$&$ browser, it is the plugins that make it
<ME_IS_ME_N_YOU> UIGTI
<ME_IS_ME_N_YOU> I0-[
<Flannel> ME_IS_ME_N_YOU: Please stop.  Speak english here, and please don't use caps.
<Miesco> It should be the MAIN effector
<amirman84> OP!!!!!!!
<GreggHouse> ME_IS_ME_N_YOU, differential diagnosis: troll disorder. You can't think of anything else to do by troll #ubuntu. I will prescribe some riddilin.
<sidneymccoy> thank you very much RageMan for your efforts/contribution
<RageMan> GreggHouse: his connections arent showing up in the network ap
<jgoo> yeah yeah we have gecko, so what, bookmarks are still broken in firefox. it is just better than ie. web dev toolbar + firebug basically own the browser
<gordonjcp> jgoo: basically, upgrading firefox has prevented me working for two days
<GreggHouse> RageMan, details?
 * GreggHouse pops some vikadin
<ME_IS_ME_N_YOU> HOW ARE YOU?
<GreggHouse> ME_IS_ME_N_YOU, Well I'm being trolled, how are you?
<Flannel> ME_IS_ME_N_YOU: #ubuntu-offtopic for chit-chat, thanks.
<RageMan> sidneymccoy: if you want to tell GreggHouse what all you have tried so far maybe he can help more
<jgoo> gordonjcp, yeah. sucks. damn divs. they should nest themselves. so I download this gedit plugin for htmltidy - website says put into .gnome2/gedit/plugins - well .gnome2/gedit is there, no plugins directory... I do as it says... it doesn't pick it up... I dunno..
<GreggHouse> sidneymccoy, What ails ya?
<ME_IS_ME_N_YOU> WHERE?
<jgoo> how hard is it to find a html indentation engine? I seemed to have an abundance of them in the year 2000... now.. none?
 * GreggHouse limps over to sidneymccoy 
<gordonjcp> !caps | ME_IS_ME_N_YOU
<ubottu> ME_IS_ME_N_YOU: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
 * loner269 is away: I'm in need of coffee an skoal pouches help a brother out lol back later.
<sidneymccoy> GreggHouse: have a dual-boot Toshiba Satellite A215-S5829 which works in Vista, but the Atheros remains unusable in Hardy 8.04 (http://tinyurl.com/5fvmjg)
<Flannel> ME_IS_ME_N_YOU: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ME_IS_ME_N_YOU> WHY/
<gordonjcp> jgoo: hmm, htmltidy for gedit, y'say?
<GreggHouse> Atheros? is that the name of your wireless card?
<jgoo> ME_IS_ME_N_YOU, I am illiterate i my right ear, please keep shouting, it helps
 * amirman84 thinks loner269 should try snus
<ME_IS_ME_N_YOU> WHAT?
<Flannel> !ops | ME_IS_ME_N_YOU
<ubottu> ME_IS_ME_N_YOU: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<amirman84> text does not have sound guys
<Quentusrex> Can I currently output video and audio over hdmi?
<ME_IS_ME_N_YOU> ASL?
<jgoo> gordonjcp, yeah, but gedits plugin directory has moved ... hrm I will try /usr/lib/gedit-2/plugins/
<wasabi_> so chose to save session and rebooted xubuntu. now it keeps loading last session even when i uncheck the option
<amirman84> gracias myrtti
<GreggHouse> sidneymccoy, you followed these instructions exactly?
<FAJALOU> ME_IS_ME_N_YOU can you turn off your caps?
<sidneymccoy> GreggHouse:  i think the link may offer a more technical background than I
 * GreggHouse limps to the blackboard, writes "CAN'T FIND NETWORKS" up top
<GreggHouse> sidneymccoy, do you still have your terminal open where you tried this?
<sidneymccoy> GreggHouse:  wouldn't say "exactly" as the original link did not include the net5211.inf driver file, but I was able to download from the manufacturer
<KyleK> whats the default run level? 5?
<kripz> everytime i scroll try to scroll up or down on my touchpad, i end up pasting instead, what is causing this??
<jgoo> Myrtti, cool. But seriously, asl? ;-) *takes off robe and wizard hat*
<GreggHouse> sidneymccoy, And do take any drugs?
<draven> with ubuntu 8 is there a text install available?
<GreggHouse> Or rather, what drugs do you take?
<GreggHouse> Oh, sorry, that's irrelevant.
<sidneymccoy> GreggHouse:  actually I have rebooted a number of times in an effort to resolve so no
<amirman84> draven: the alternate install cd is a text install
<FAJALOU> draven:  yes it's the alternate install disc
 * GreggHouse pops some more vikadin
<KyleK> vicodin yeesh
<amirman84> draven: need a link?
<sidneymccoy> ?drugs?
<draven> amirman84,  nope, i can grab the torrent thanks
<GreggHouse> sidneymccoy, could you please paste the output of the commands you've run?
<sidneymccoy> GreggHouse:  what commands would you like me to run?
<jgoo> not too serious
<GreggHouse> sidneymccoy, the ones on that tutorial, what happened when you ran them earlier?
<jgoo> Myrtti, bash.org should be required reading for all irc chans !
<GreggHouse> jgoo, differential diagnosis: you don't know when to stop. I'll prescribe a year's subscription of Playboy to keep you busy
<GreggHouse> he left :/
<sidneymccoy> GreggHouse:  "echo "blacklist ath_pci" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist" results in no output and returns to prompt
<GreggHouse> well yah
<GreggHouse> what about ndiswrapper -i net5211.inf, sidneymccoy?
<Noodles740> one problem resolved, now another. the partition utility has some diffuculty creating the swap partion, then sends me to the main partition screen again.
<sidneymccoy> GreggHouse:  "ndiswrapper -i net5211.inf" outputs "driver net5211 is already installed"
<GreggHouse> wait, pastebin me your /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<sidneymccoy> GreggHouse:  and of course "ndiswrapper -l" outputs "net5211 : driver installed"
<sidneymccoy> GreggHouse:  not sure how to "pastebin ..."
<nucs> helo
<GreggHouse> !pastebin | sidneymccoy
<ubottu> sidneymccoy: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Elitest> Hey erbody
<Bodsda> hi
<GreggHouse> Elitest, what are your symptoms?
<anathematic> hi i'm trying to setup a public key so i can ssh from one server into my ubuntu server but it keeps asking me for the passpharse for whenever i try to enter now, any ideas?
<sidneymccoy> ubottu:  thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
 * GreggHouse limps over to Elitest's gurney and pops some vikadin
<Elitest> None just seeing if I can help out
<Bodsda> anathematic, when you created the key, you had to enter a passphrase
<GreggHouse> Elitest, You be Foreman then.
<anathematic> Bodsda: that's right but i didn't expect to have to enter the passpharse everytime i entered from now on? :<
<Elitest> George?
<GreggHouse> Nevermind, Elitest.
<snarkster> any answers on printing directly to tiff or jepg using cups?
<anathematic> does the passpharse have to be stored somewhere or something?
<Elitest> Haha
<Noodles740> does anyone know why ubuntu cannot create the partitions necessary to install?
<RageMan> I have a quick question? after 5 or 6 months of using ubuntu with no problems, 3 days ago someone popped up in my network folder with there c drive folder, how did that happen?
<GreggHouse> snarkster, what do you mean?
<Bodsda> anathematic, you dont, just the first time, you set the password keyring to remember it with a tick box on the box which asks for the passphrase
<negge> Noodles740: still having problems?
<Noodles740> new problems.
<negge> what?
<anathematic> Bodsda: i'm using ubuntu server so i haven't seen any tick box
<Kartagis> does apt-cache show <packagename> show information from my system or from ubuntu repos?
<snarkster> GreggHouse: I want to setup a virtual printer to dump stuff directly to image (tiff for b&w and jpeg for color)
<Flannel> Kartagis: Repos (well, the package itself)
<Flannel> Kartagis: Are you looking for versions installed?
<Bodsda> anathematic, ah,. well im not sure about it then im afraid,.,.sorry
<snarkster> GreggHouse: Im currently scouring the web for answers
<sidneymccoy> GreggHouse: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21092/
<Kartagis> Flannel: that too
<anathematic> Bodsda: no problem :)
<Flannel> Kartagis: apt-cache policy <package>
<Noodles740> now i can move on the the partioning process, but it displays and error message when it tries to partion the swap space at about 15% complete
<anathematic> anyone else maybe?
<lokuazzz> how can i check what wifi card i have??
<lokuazzz> can someone help me please
<GreggHouse> snarkster, Um, can't you just "print to file" and do whatever you want with that?
<Kartagis> lokuazzz: lspci
<negge> Noodles740: hmm
<Bodsda> lokuazzz, try             lspci
<Noodles740> then it sends me back to the partiton screen
<GreggHouse> sidneymccoy, looking
 * GreggHouse limps over to the internet
<Bodsda> Noodles740, is this guided or manual partitioning?
<Noodles740> both
<ajhtiredwolf> Hey I just made and sftp server, but even though i have the home directory set to a specific place. when connected people can still change to directorys i dont want available
<Bodsda> Noodles740, it happens no matter which you pick?
<GreggHouse> sidneymccoy, and you can't see any networks?
<ajhtiredwolf> how do i make only the default directory they go to and all sub-directorys of that the only ones available
<Noodles740> ive done both, and get the same result
<snarkster> GreggHouse: Right I can print to PDF but then must convert the resulting pdf to tiff or jpeg.. time consuming. If i can get a tiff printer for windows there must be away to do it in linux
<ikonia> Noodles740: are you using a raid disk by any chance ?
<Bodsda> Noodles740, its sound like a bad copy,.,. redownload, check with md5 burn at a slower speed, if that fails try the alternate cd
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: thats a technique called "chroot"
<sidneymccoy> GreggHouse:  both Wireless Networks and WiFi-Radar are grey
<GreggHouse> snarkster, Hmmm... Differential diagnosis: ...we need a brain biopsy
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia, hmm, what do i do exactly?
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: or you could be more strict with the permissions
<Noodles740> i do not believe so. i was able to install windows xp with out getting tht raid drivers, so i do not believe it is a raid disk
<GreggHouse> sidewalk, is the device itself on?
<MrKeuner> hi, anybody else having problem running opeoffice.org after recent upgrade today to 2.4.1?
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: you need to set your users directories to be "chrooted" or be more specific and secure with the permissions
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia, i unchekced al lthe permissions
<snarkster> GreggHouse:  LOL.. Im bald here and pulling out hair
<MrKeuner> soffice runs, soffice -writer locks up
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: unchecked all the permissions ?? what gui are you using ?
<Bodsda> ajhtiredwolf, why!?
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia, im using UBUNTU gnome
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: then how did you setup the sftp server ?
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: I'm not aware of a gui to do this
<ajhtiredwolf> Bodsda, all i want this account to be able to do is upload and download to the target directory
<sidneymccoy> GreggHouse:  to confirm operation, have dual-booted back to Vista with no issue
 * GreggHouse mutters something about Clinic hours while popping vikadin
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia, in here they just told me to install the ssh-server, then just add users through the user gui
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: ok, so give the users write and read permissons to that directory only and remove permissions on the directory above it
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: ok - so you've not changed the permissions then
<SaraSmith> "the default insatallation is suitable for most desktop or laptop systems. press F1 for hel and advanced installation options. To install only the base syste, type 'server' then ENTER. For the default installation, prss ENTER. boot:_" i'm assuming this means it's seeing the cd drive :) .. BUT what i need to do is put hardy on the SATA drive and get it to see the internet.. HOW?
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia, i tryed logging in, i cant seem to right or read, but can still view the directorys as the user i made
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia, alrighty, how do i do that?
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: what directory do you want them to be able to read/write to
<belendax> a
<Bodsda> SaraSmith, where did you quote that from??
<Bodsda> b
<administrator> hihi
<administrator> 하이하이
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia, i made a Home directory for the user, only the directory and subdirectoies of it
<GreggHouse> administrator, that's some serious Korean there
<administrator> hul
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: ok, so chmod -R 770 /home/$user
<Bodsda> GreggHouse, can you read it?
<noob> need help with html source but need help in spanish
<Bodsda> !es | noob
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia, i made the home directory in a different place
<ubottu> noob: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<GreggHouse> Bodsda, No, but I recognize it from my two years in Korea
<Bodsda> GreggHouse, oh, kk
<Bodsda> ;~)
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia,  its in /media/files/FTPServer/*usernamehere*
<GreggHouse> um, i dunno what to say, sidneymccoy
<noob> Bodsda, thanks :D
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: then chmod 761 /home
<Bodsda> noob -- your welcome
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: ughhh
<GreggHouse> if I were actually Dr. House, I would test for arsenic.
<quinn> ubottu, you are great.
<ubottu> Factoid you are great. not found
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: chmod 770 /media/files/FTPServer/*usernamehere*
<sidneymccoy> GreggHouse:  thank you for your efforts ... any idea where to look next?  anyone else have any input?
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia, so chmod -R 770 /media/files/FTPServer/aveerage/ ?
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: then chmod 761 /media/files/FTPServer
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: thats it
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia, alrghty
<GreggHouse> sidneymccoy, best of luck!
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia, k let me see if that works
<GreggHouse> I'll prescribe a 20 foot CAT6 cable.
<Balachmar> Hi, just to check: Foir softwareRAID I connect the HD's normally and don't bother with raid functionality of the motherbord right?
<RageMan> sidneymccoy, I usually comb the forums, I usually find answers there pretty fast.
<kininja> Did anyone make sure Wispring checked his proftp log?
<ikonia> Balachmar: thats a good choice
<livingdaylight> SaraSmith: hi
<Bodsda> sidneymccoy, whats the prob??
 * GreggHouse limps onto his motorcycle, pops some vikadin, and rides him
<kininja> Whoops, he's logged off...
<Balachmar> ikonia: I choose softwareRAID to not get f***ed if my MB dies and isn't available anymore
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia, it says permission denied when i try and connect now
<Bodsda> ajhtiredwolf, sudo
<ikonia> Balachmar: well, you can start by not using that sort of language, there is no need for it, thats the best way to have a discussion about this
<ajhtiredwolf> Bodsda, im trying to connect through a ftp client
<sidneymccoy> RageMan:  thank you for your input ... have located variety of suggestions, but all generally describe the same solution which has no joy yet :(
<Balachmar> ikonia: ok sorry about that
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: your trying to go through an ftp client
<Bodsda> ajhtiredwolf, oh, you need to add yourself to the group who has permissions for it (im not too sure with servers im afraid)
<Balachmar> ikonia: watching too many american tv series I guess
<RageMan> sidneymccoy np
<tunys> hey, sidneymccoy
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia, right, after i did that command, now it says permission deneid when it tries to open the home directory when i connect
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: this is hard to do without knowing the permissions on your machine
<tunys> check the Ubuntu forums if you haven't already
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: is your user the owner/in the group of the home directory ?
<tunys> if you can't find a topic on your issue, make one.
<tunys> People there are great.
<sidneymccoy> Bodsda: http://tinyurl.com/5fvmjg does not seem to work for my new Satellite A215-S5829
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia, the user im trying to setup for this directory?
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: yes, who is the owner/group owner of the home directory for that user ?
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia, or the user im using right now ?
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia, itself
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: the user your trying to connect as
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia, its in group name average
<moosah> I just installed ubuntu on my gateway c140xl tablet pc with ATI mobilit radeon 2300 and everything went fine but when i start my system i get a blank screen when it tries to start x
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia, and its named average
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: what user account and group owns the actual home directory
<Bodsda> sidneymccoy, come out of any application using sound, then type in a terminal          killall pulseaudio         i had the same problem and this fix's it, well for that session., the fix i used was to completely remove pulseaudio, its caused more problems then its solved tbh
<Bodsda> at least, it fixed mine
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia, the directory is /media/files/FTPServer/average. the main group is average. THe user is average
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: and the permissions on average are 775 say ?
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia, not sure :-\
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: as in chmod -R 775 /media/files/FTPServer/average
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia,  no i did the sudo chmod 761 /media/files/FTPServer/average
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: ok, ajhtiredwolf do sudo chmod -R 775 /media/files/FTPServer/average
<Bodsda> ajhtiredwolf, you should do the other one first then that one
<FAJALOU> ok so now it is on 1280*whatever.
<FAJALOU> but i still can't choose 1440*900
<ajhtiredwolf> Bodsda, alrighty
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia, alright i can connect now
<KC> so many ubuntuer here,,  i am a beginner...
<FAJALOU> KC no worries
<FAJALOU> what's up?
<Bodsda> welcome KC
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia, but i cna still cahnge directories
<Bodsda> how can we help?
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia, like to the root directory
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: which root directory
<Bodsda> ajhtiredwolf, yeah, but you cant do anything there?
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia, /root
<ajhtiredwolf> Bodsda, dont think so, but i dont want anyone to view files on my computer :p
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: so you actually want to jail your user, not lock the permissions
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia, mm guess so
<Bodsda> chroot?
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: you need to look into chrooting the users then
<Bodsda> !chroot
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia, hows that done?
<KC> FAJALOU: thx
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: this will be quite a tedious task for you
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia, oh.. lame
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: Bodsda just posted a link
<ajhtiredwolf> how tedious are we talking heh?
<KC> and thx Bodsda also..  lol
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: good 30 minutes to setup
<RageMan> KC: how do you like ubuntu so far?
<khin> anyone know a good way to convert large numbers of word files to plain text or html
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia, well i just want this to be really secure
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: then pay someone who knows what they are doing
<FAJALOU> so now i can get into nvidia-settings, so how can i use 1440*900?
<KC> RageMan: 2weeks..
<Metatron> how can i increase the sudo password time limit
<ikonia> Metatron: I /think/ thats controlled via pam
<cjk2> type faster.
<RageMan> KC: have you dumped windows yet....took me all of 2 days to dump it.
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia, hmmm, so im not going to be able to make it secure?
<KC> and i hate vista, just like a fat women..
<Bodsda> Metatron, i no   sudo -k   resets it,.,. try  man sudo
<duard> anyone from Argentina here ?
<RageMan> KC: ditto
<Metatron> k
<SaraSmith> "the default insatallation is suitable for most desktop or laptop systems. press F1 for hel and advanced installation options. To install only the base syste, type 'server' then ENTER. For the default installation, prss ENTER. boot:_" i'm assuming this means it's seeing the cd drive :) .. BUT what i need to do is put hardy on the SATA drive and get it to see the internet.. HOW?
<KC> RageMan: yeah,,
<Bodsda> KC, RageMan -- sorry to be a pain, but could you use #ubuntu-offtopic for random chatter please
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: well, from what I'm reading your reasonably new to using linux, if you want it properly secure, I suggest you pay a proffesional to set it up, as learning on a required secure platform is not the best idea
<SaraSmith> apologies for bold.. don't know why mirc did that
<Bodsda> SaraSmith, its not bold
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia, so this could open me up to being attacked ? opening up the ssh client is potentially dangerous?
<ikonia> SaraSmith: What ubuntu cd are you using, the desktop ?
<SaraSmith> what to do to get it to work?
<Metatron> SaraSmith what do u mean by see the internet, you mean in a command line install or server install?
<RageMan> Bodsda: np Im still new to this irc thing, and I do know better...my bad
<FAJALOU> so now i can get into nvidia-settings, so how can i use 1440*900?
<Bodsda> ajhtiredwolf, whenever you allow anything but yourself to have any sort of access to your machine, its dangerous
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: any system resources on the interenet that is not secure, potentially dangerous, anything that can give shell access super dangerous
<tech0007> when i start hardy, i have 180+ processes, that goes up to 220+ as i work. am i using too many programs? what's the regular number of processes on hardy?
<Bodsda> RageMan, its ok, its just this channel is for support, and #ubuntu-offtopic is for chatter ;~)
<ikonia> tech0007: depends on your setup
<ajhtiredwolf> alright... so would an ftp be more secure then?
<ikonia> tech0007: I have 761 running by default
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: no, thats clear text, and still an exploitable resource
<tech0007> ikonia: i only added tilda..what! 761 by default?
<ikonia> tech0007: not by default, on my laptop
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia, i guess what im asking is, is doing this so dangerous that i shoudlnt even bother with it?
<ikonia> tech0007: but I'm using it show that you don't have a high process count
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: thats your call
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia, is there a way to turn it on and off easily like an ftp?
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: stop and start the ssh daemon
<tech0007> ikonia: ok..i only use this desktop to browse the internet and do some word processing...
<ikonia> tech0007: 200 is not a lot
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia, or maybe just close the port?
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: enable/disable a firewall blocking the port then
<Metatron> SaraSmith ?
<SaraSmith> ikonia it's a hardy cd, the computer is a desktop type
<Muhammad_Saad> Hello, I want to make a custom Ubuntu based live CD. I have searched Google but could not find an easy way. Can someone help?
<ikonia> SaraSmith: which hardy cd, that doesn't look like the ubuntu desktop cd
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia, i mean i have port forwarding on right now, could just disable it, would that be sufficient you think?
<quinn> is there a way to turn on my computer at 7:00 everyday?
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: well if you disable it there is no access to that port, so yes, thats the same as firewalling it in principal
<Metatron> SaraSmith what is your internet setup, broadband? wireless? ethernet? usb?
<ikonia> quinn: buy a power managment switch
<moosah> I just installed ubuntu on my gateway c140xl tablet pc with ATI mobilit radeon 2300 and everything went fine but when i start my system i get a blank screen when it tries to start x.  What could be wrong?!?!?!
<quinn> i forgot it ,thx
<ikonia> quinn: see if your motherboard supports wake on lan, and ping it at 7:00
<ikonia> moosah: ati drivers are whats wrong
<moosah> what do i do about them?
<quinn> ikonia, i have a try later
<quinn> i will
<ikonia> !ati | moosah
<ubottu> moosah: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<glitsj16> Muhammad_Saad: look into UCK (Ubuntu Customization Kit), it's at http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<BeBoBli> Can anyone explain all these audio layers? Why is this such a mess? ALSA OSS and PulseAudio... amoung others. Why so many?
<Metatron> BeBoBli ive been wondering that too
<SaraSmith> ikonia my husband showed me the CD .. it says ubuntu 5.10, i told him to make a new cd for 8.04.
<quinn> ikonia, if i want to turn down my computer auto at the same time , what should i do ?
<SaraSmith> 'hardy'.. is so hard?
<ikonia> SaraSmith: yes, you need a hardy 8.04 desktop cd
<ikonia> quinn: cront "shudown -h now"
<dts> I have a setup running a 64-bit kernel but the user space stuff is 32 bit. Is there a way to upgrade everything to 64 bit without reinstalling?
<ikonia> quinn: cron
<ikonia> dts: not really
<livingdaylight> SaraSmith: how youdoing?
<ikonia> dts: a real install is the best way
<quinn> ikonia, cron?
<ikonia> quinn: crontab
<glitsj16> BeBoBli: i admit it isn't transparent, but with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900 and http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup for guidance it can produce impressive results on simple hardware (that doesn't answer your question, io realize that :) )
<quinn> ikonia, daemon to execute scheduled commands,
<dts> the problem is ikonia that it's on a remote machine and i don't really have any other access too it
<KC> is there anyone knows how to mplayer a format RMVB movie normal, just got sound only, and no video..
<ikonia> quinn: thats it
<khin> if you have ever told your spouse to make you an ubuntu CD you live in a foreign land
<quinn> ikonia, thk you
<BezNalogov> Hi people. I have ubuntu 8.04 and my firefox has just been updated. Only the print problem is still there in my firefox. Is this a known problem? Is there a way to fix it?
<ikonia> khin: why ? whats the problem with asking your spouse to make (burn) a cd for you ?
<livingdaylight> SaraSmith: #ubuntu-women
<ikonia> BezNalogov: what is "the problem"
<strawks> Hi all, does ubuntu have a special way of managing memory? http://rafb.net/p/XxSINL44.html <-- 2Gb total, 77MB free, 5MB buffers, 83MB cache, 330MB total RSS and 640MB swap !
<ikonia> strawks: what's the issue with that ?
<BezNalogov> That it's not possible to print under firefox
<yigal42> I have a driver I am attempting to blacklist using "blacklist <driver_name>" in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist but everytime I lsmod | grep <driver> there it is, it just won't die
<yigal42> can someone help
<BeBoBli> glitsj16, Help anyways. Thanks.
<ikonia> BezNalogov: can you print outside firefox ?
<BezNalogov> I am trying to print to a network printer
<BezNalogov> Yes I can print in every program
<BezNalogov> This was a known problem in the beta version of firefox and would be fixed with the latest update
<glitsj16> BeBoBli: it's a read, but it's worth it, hope it solves your sound issues
<ikonia> BezNalogov: Hmmm thats odd, as firefox should just use cups the same as every other
<strawks> ikonia: 330MB resident used by progs, but only 165MB free (counting buffers and cache), who is using the other 1.5GB ?
<BezNalogov> Wait, let me show you what I mean
<khin> ikonia no problem. Just unique
<Keith> Earlier someone suggested that the new kernel cleaned up the issues with Flash and sound. I'm still having the same problem (while a flash app is running nothing else has audio). Is there something I need to do to get the fix to work?
<Jubal> wow lots of people in here. who can i speak to about Synaptic Package Manager not loading?
<ikonia> strawks: I think the word "used" is miss-leading in the current kernel (not just ubuntu) think of it free as "controlled by the kernel" and free as "not allocated by the kernel"
<tech0007> !ask | Jubal
<ubottu> Jubal: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ikonia> strawks: sorry, think of "used" as "controlled by the kernel" and "free" as "not allocated by the kernel"
<ikonia> strawks: does that make more sense ?
<glitsj16> Keith: have you seen a suggested fix for flash sound hijacking at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900 ? (Parts A and B specifically)
<strawks> ikonia: I still don't understand why this system is swapping so much nor who is using that much ram
<strawks> ikonia: I can't even malloc 200Mb without swapping
<ikonia> strawks: the system will swap out "unused" processes to disk
<ikonia> strawks: ooh, really, you can't malloc 200mb, thats not right
<X-Seti> :)
<peacepipejv> firefox seems stuck in offline mode even though i can ping in the terminal. Using a USB modem and have configured a number of notebooks with same set up with no problems
<X-Seti> Morning all
<ikonia> strawks: I'm paying more attention to what you've got running now
<Mez> peacepipejv, File->Work offline
<Keith> glitsj16: no I havn't, I'll read up
<Jubal> !ask when I go System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager I get a "Starting Administrative Application" message and then nothing afterwards. If I click on the "X Updates Available" tooltip (top-right corner) it will give me a list of things I can install, but selecting even just one and clicking "Install Updates" will just cause the window to become unresponsive. Is this a known issue?
<ubottu> Jubal: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * X-Seti checks the forums
<dts> How do I install the 64-bit sun-jvm package on a 32-bit system which has a custom 64 bit kernel
<strawks> ikonia: I'll try closing all apps and see what happen, but I doubt I'll see more than 400MB free or cached
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia, is there a way to set permissions for me to move files into and out of that directory ?
<yigal42> is there a way to find why a kernel module can't be unloaded?
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: sure, just put the write permissions on the target directory for the user you want to move
<Jubal> oops !ask didn't really work. Do others in this chan see what I typed just above? I don't want to spam by posting it all again.
<ikonia> yigal42: which module
<ikonia> strawks: just adding up what you've got running (not residial foot print, but in use memory)
<peacepipejv> mez: duh, thanks. I new it was somewhere.
<X-Seti> whats the best way to backup ubuntu, not just whats been installed, but everything you have installed yourself, can you clone the partitions, even if you have a ntfs partition
<yigal42> ikonia: blacklist snd_atiixp_modem
<ikonia> yigal42: so you've put the module in the blacklist file, and rebooted yes ?
<yigal42> ikonia: I am using wifi, and it hopefully is making my sound fail
<yigal42> ikonia: yes
<mohkohn> Is there a limit to the number of primary partitions on a hard disk?
<ikonia> yigal42: if you do a modinfo on it, what does it say ?
<ikonia> mohkohn: 4 on a dos label
<X-Seti> mohkohn, one prim
<Jubal> ﻿when I go System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager I get a "Starting Administrative Application" message and then nothing afterwards. If I click on the "X Updates Available" tooltip (top-right corner) it will give me a list of things I can install, but selecting even just one and clicking "Install Updates" will just cause the window to become unresponsive. Is this a known issue? I'm quite new to Linux, sorry for bei
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia, is this like a chmod thing again for that directory?
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: thats right
<yigal42> ikonia: thank you
<mohkohn> So it looks like multibooting linux, mac, xp and solaris is out of the question
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia, which number applys to which user?
<yigal42> ikonia: I will unload the dependencies first and cross my fingers
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: the username applys to the user, the numbers are the permissions read/write/execute etc
<ikonia> yigal42: thats what I'm thinking, yes
<dpince> I've a question about dual-booting that may sound dumb, afterall I am still new to ubuntu and dual-booting in general.  Right now I'm running with ubuntu as my main OS, is it possible to install windows XP to dual boot with, and maybe at a later time overwrite the windows XP partition with my ubuntu one so that ubuntu has control of my whole harddrive again?
<ikonia> yigal42: I don't know how dependencies override / if they overrid blacklisting
<livingdaylight> Kann somoene tell me how i can check whether i hafe blueteeth activated??? and how i kann de-aktivate it? Sanx
<mohkohn> virtualbox is an option
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia,  like sudo chmod *user* /directory/ ?
<ajhtiredwolf> woops
<livingdaylight> I use Ubuntu + Gnome
<yigal42> ikonia: all I know is that I did blacklist it and it is installed, I'm fine with manually unloading it and then working out the details later
<generic> hi all i want to do A3 printing in ubuntu how i do this
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia, sudo chmod *user* *number* /directory/
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: no, nothing like that, type "man chmod" to understand how to use chmod, or just use the nautlius gui
<ikonia> yigal42: try the deps
<strawks> ikonia: much better : Mem:       2062792     257420    1805372          0       5500      73124
<ikonia> strawks: ooh, I didn't think you'd get that much back
<ikonia> strawks: looks like something was hogging
<strawks> ikonia: I don't know which process was doing that, maybe gvfsd
<chazco> Hi... i'm going to have one last attempt at installing Ubuntu later... is there any prefered server known to be stable (before anyone asks i'm not concerned about Firefox)?
<KC> ikonia: you are already enjoin firefox3?
<strawks> ikonia: or another, I killed some of my user process
<tech0007> yigal42: add "snd_atiixp_modem enable=0" to /etc/modules
<dpince> When you allot part of your harddrive space to dual-boot, is it possible to overwrite that space with one of the two OS, giving them full control over the space and completely eliminating the other OS?
<livingdaylight> ﻿Kann somoene tell me how i can check whether i hafe blueteeth activated??? and how i kann de-aktivate it? Sanx
<Metatron> chazco you want servere or desktop, server has no gui
<chazco> Desktop
<Jubal> anyone know why Update Manager is hanging on me? I click Install Updates to try and install samba-common and it just becomes unresponsive.
<mohkohn> dpince, what you are talking about is possible. I am triplebooting at the moment
<tech0007> livingdaylight: 'dmesg | grep Bluetooth'
<livingdaylight> tech0007: is not gui for this?
<strawks> ikonia: actually I think cache+buffers+free+total rss should be >= total memory-kernel memory
<glitsj16> strawks: you could try playing with vm.swappiness and a few other settings as well .. http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2008/05/04/howto-set-up-hardy-for-speed/
<dpince> mohkohn: Ok, so if you decided that you only wanted one OS suddenly, could you give that one OS full control of the harddisk without reinstalling?
<tech0007> livingdaylight: you should see a bluetooth icon on the upper right on the panel
<KC> is there almost already enjoined firefox3?
<strawks> glitsj16: ok I'll look at it
<gordonjcp> dpince: yes
<strawks> thanks
<livingdaylight> tech0007: ?? i don't see bluetooth on panel
<gordonjcp> dpince: say you split a drive into two partitions, and install Linux on one and something else on the other
<mohkohn> dpince you can used the gparted tool to add, or resize parttions
<gordonjcp> dpince: you could just reformat whichever partition you didn't want
<Jubal> grr I can't use update manager to install anything. Any ideas would be super.
<tech0007> livingdaylight: can u try 'dmesg | grep Bluetooth' on terminal
<dpince> Good news.  I'm forced to dual-boot windows XP for now, since I can't get a few things working in ubuntu...but once I get them fixed and working I'd like to eliminate my windows XP install and give ubuntu back all of the space.
<livingdaylight> tech0007: yes, i did
<gordonjcp> dpince: cool
<dpince> Cheers :)
<gordonjcp> dpince: you can just format over the XP partition and mount it somewhere
<tech0007> livingdaylight: do you see any output
<mohkohn> I just managed to get a 5th partion. I guess the iMac is not dos labeled.
<gordonjcp> dpince: or if you were using gparted you could resize the Ubuntu partition to swallow up the XP one
<___Alex___> what program do I use to edit disk partitions?
<dpince> Exactly what I was hoping to hear, thanks a lot :)
<livingdaylight> tech0007: yes http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/940
<mohkohn> dpince also depending on your needs virtualbox might be an option for you. www.virtualbox.org
<dpince> While we're on that note, does anyone have any experience with getting realtek HD audio drivers working?  RIght now I can hear audio when I plug in headphones, but none from my speakers.
<mohkohn> or 'sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose"
<tech0007> livingdaylight: it means bluetooth modules are loaded, whats your bluetooth device?
<Jubal> Can anyone tell me how to change my computer name?
<livingdaylight> tech0007: i don't use bluetooth device
<livingdaylight> tech0007: that is why i want to turn it off to optimize my resources
<mohkohn> Not good for Windoze games though. but if you need outlook or office virtualbox can be good
<KC> Jubal: you mean hostname?
<quinn> Jubal, you can try ' sudo aptitude upgrade
<tech0007> livingdaylight: system->administration->services
<mohkohn> Jubal, My computer, cat and my password all have the same name. !@#dH&! and I change them all every thirty days
<gordonjcp> doesn't the cat get annoyed at this?
<Jubal> ﻿mohkohn: ok so how do you go about changing them?
<chazco> Hi... i'm going to have one last attempt at installing Ubuntu later... is there any preferred server known to be stable which can help eliminate what i suspected to be broken downloads (before anyone asks i'm not concerned about Firefox)?
<livingdaylight> tech0007: that's what i was after... got it switched off now, thx
<blizzkid> Does anyone know of an easy to set up news-server (NNTP) for intranet use?
<tech0007> livingdaylight: np
<Jubal> ﻿KC: I think so, every time i run something in terminal i see username@MEDIA. media is what i wish to change
<Jubal> sorry for the link
<shingen> partition editor, anyone?
<xandorv_> whats the best way to get internet explorer to run on ubuntu 7.10
<mohkohn> Jubal, for the hostname: http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2008/01/12/how-to-change-your-computer-name-in-kubuntu/
<tech0007> !ies4lin | xandorv_
<Jubal> ﻿mohkohn: tyvm
<mohkohn> The cat never listens to me and the password is on a yellow postit on the computer
<tech0007> xandorv_: http://www.tatanka.com.br/
<ubottu> Factoid ies4lin not found
<mohkohn> Now I am rebooting to see if my iMac will quadruple boot osx, ubuntu, xp and solaris
<gordonjcp> mohkohn: does the cat prefer to sleep in the warm bit by the coffee machine?
<kelvin-p> xandrov_: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<mohkohn> gordonjcp, depends on whether or not the two dogs are chasing him!
<mohkohn> ttfn
<kelvin-p> xandrov_: it's the IE version for linux
<Dishivlatavish> Anyone play one of those old loki games on 64-bit ubuntu?
<dpince> I am having the roughest time getting my moto4lin program working...Anybody have any success with it?
<sebahattin> hello
<blizzkid> Does anyone know of an easy to set up news-server (NNTP) for intranet use?
<pabix> Hello, is there a command to transform a symbolic link into a "true" link?
<pabix> when of course the two entries are on the same file system
<tech0007> pabix: see 'man ln'
<pabix> tech0007, I know that one, but I have many symbolic links in a directory, that are already present
<pabix> man ln does not tell me how to turn them to links
<gnuskool> g'day
<pabix> holle gnuskool
<Dishivlatavish> pabix: do ln -h instead of ln -s
<pabix> Dishivlatavish, thank you, I never saw the -h option in the manual
<pabix> maybe I should not use manpages-fr
<Dishivlatavish> pabix: sorry in newer versions of ln, hard links are default
<c0nfl|ct> bom di
<Dishivlatavish> pabix: so simply doing "ln foobar link_to_foobar" will do it
<Assassyn> halp
<pabix> Dishivlatavish, but I am not the creator of those links
<c0nfl|ct> bom dia
<pabix> The links have been made by a software that I cannot configure
<Dishivlatavish> er
<pabix> and they are symbolic. Do I have to make a script to turn them hard?
<Dishivlatavish> well...
<Dishivlatavish> how many links are there?
<Assassyn> http://screenlets.org/images/4/40/Min.jpg <-- those icons down there.. how can i have them arranged like those?
<pabix> Oh, not many, but I intend to do that quite often
<Dishivlatavish> if you can write a script then that'd be good
<pabix> is there a simple command, that tells me which file the symbolic link targets?
<pabix> Dishivlatavish, that’s what I will do…
<gordonjcp> pabix: ls -l
<Dishivlatavish> pabix: ls -l should show you where the link points to
<Dishivlatavish> ls -l|grep ">" will only show the symbolic links
<Jubal> hey guys, can anyone tell me why when I go to Update Manager, nothing happens?
<Assassyn> helooo
<Assassyn> :P
<pabix> gordonjcp, yes. I was wondering whether there is simpler~ because if I bash script with ls -l, I have to remove colours and other parasites in the ls output
<pabix> hello Assassyn
<chori> Seriously, how does the xorg.conf think? I "sudo aticonfig --initial=dual-head --screen-layout=right" to get two screens. Set the modes for the two screens to 1440x900 and 800x600. That works. I then change the 1440x900 resolution to 1920x1080 and reboot. But the screen is still 1440x900. xrandr reports that the screen could display 1920x1080. Why doesn't it change? (radeon hd 2600pro card with latest fglrx)
<Assassyn> http://screenlets.org/images/4/40/Min.jpg <-- those icons down there... i want same thing ubuntu 8.04 :P
<Assassyn> mac style
<KC> Jubal: just need type ' sudo aptitude update ' in terminal, and of course before that, you need make sure your sources.list is working..
<crazney> hey.. on an ubuntu machine with postfix, every hour i get these in the /var/log/mail.info file.. it's the IP of the local host, so i don't get why it's not dying.
<crazney> Jun 18 10:32:16 MY_HOST_NAME postfix/qmgr[4196]: 0A2601879B5: from=<someuser@MY_HOST.net>, size=654, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
<crazney> Jun 18 10:32:17 MY_HOST_NAME postfix/smtp[17883]: connect to MY_HOST.net[x.y.44.236]: Connection refused (port 25)
<crazney> Jun 18 10:32:17 MY_HOST_NAME postfix/smtp[17883]: 0A2601879B5: to=<root@MY_HOST.net>, orig_to=<root>, relay=none, delay=801
<FloodBot1> crazney: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crazney> 09, delays=80108/0.03/0.63/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to MY_HOST.net[x.y.44.236]: Connection refused)
<chori> noone got time to help me get my xorg setup working?
<Assassyn> too many idlers in here... vhannel need some summer cleaning
<Assassyn> :)
<eni_> anyone got no sound with ubuntu in fujitsu siemens laptops ? (sound used to work great in last version.. but not here).. and speakers are not muted in alsamixer !?
<eni_> anyone ?
<Jubal> when i "sudo aptitude update" i receive this message "sudo: unable to resolve host MY_HOST_NAME". anyone know whats up?
<tech0007> Jubal: take out the domain name in /etc/hostname file
<fallenhope|sleep> tech0007: is changing the name ins the /etc/hostname okay?
<tech0007> Jubal: sorry its /etc/hosts
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia, ikonia :-\ tried uploading or downloading a file, i dont think those permissions allow it, can't upload or download to any directory in the home directory or even home directory itself
<Jubal> ﻿tech0007: ok thanks, where is my etc/hosts folder? in File System?
<tech0007> fallenhope|sleep: its /etc/hosts...not /etc/hostname
<tech0007> Jubal: can u try 'gksudo gedit /etc/hosts'
<fallenhope|sleep> tech0007: you said /etc/hostname .... but I was asking if it's okay to change
<tech0007> fallenhope|sleep: if ur not in a network, its ok
<fallenhope|sleep> tech0007: ty
<eni_> can someone help me with my sound in fujitsu siemens amilo m1451g please ? it used to work with the last version of ubuntu ??
<blankhead> yo ubuntu is a piece of shit
<Kartagis> eni_: did you start the alsa-utils service?
<fallenhope|sleep> !language | blankhead
<ubottu> blankhead: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ajhtiredwolf> blankhead, uninstall it?
<ikonia> blankhead: that comment is uncalled for and this language is not welcome here
<gordonjcp> blankhead: you'll need to do betterthan that
<Kartagis> blankhead: what do you use?
<eni_> Kartagis, no, just checked alsamixer.. [i'm trying now]
<Jubal> ﻿tech0007: ok i am stuck with a cursor on a blank line and nothing loading :(
<Kartagis> eni_: start the service too
<eni_> Kartagis, it's not installed i think :\
<eni_> Kartagis, im apt-getting it
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia, ok never mind, users can download. But can't upload files
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: then need write permission
<Frogzoo> blankhead: 1000s of people disagree with you
<tech0007> jubal: close it..try 'gksu gedit /etc/hosts' on another terminal
<blankhead> family friendly my ass u guys need to keep on how to fix the problems u hav ethats what u have to worry about the hell with keeping it family friendly once u have ur prioritizes straignted out then u guys can talk all the ish u want but for now u guys n4eed to keep the simple shit intact excuse my language but the hell with that freedom of speech before any rule or regulation
<eni_> Kartagis, where is the service found ? /etc ???
<blankhead> no frogzoo the other half or half baked
<Kartagis> eni_: /etc/init.d/
<blankhead> it seems this heap of junk contributes to bugs more than anything
<blankhead> windows has viruses
<Frogzoo> blankhead: this is a support channel, take your gripe to #ubuntu-offtopic
<gordonjcp> blankhead: i take it you're having problems?
<ikonia> blankhead: if you can't abide by the rules of this channel, I suggest you leave the channel until you are willing to participate
<blankhead> and ubuntu has bugs like maggots on a dead cow
<fallenhope|sleep> blankhead: learn some english first
<gordonjcp> blankhead: name one
<ikonia> blankhead: we are happy to help you reslove your issues, but you are just ranting and using offensive language
<blankhead> i suggest u block me
<blankhead> cuz i wont handle that
<ikonia> blankhead: ok
<blankhead> once u have things handled
<blankhead> i will leave
<blankhead> and agree
<FloodBot1> blankhead: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blankhead> honestly guys work on ubuntu
<blankhead>  it is great
<gordonjcp> blankhead: how about asking about a specific problem, instead of just whining
<blankhead> theres too much bugs
<kallepersson> Hi
<ajhtiredwolf> blankhead, i thought it was a piece of junk?
<blankhead> ok heres my problem
<gordonjcp> blankhead: like what?
<Jockeo> I'm using 7.10 but can't find FireFox 3.0 final in "Update manager" or Synaptic. Is it not there yet?
<wgrant> Jockeo: It's only in Ubuntu 8.04.
<kallepersson> Does anyone know what the status is on the soundcard problems hardy seem to have?
<blankhead> ok here is my problem then who here is having problems wit myspace?/? im trying to sign in and all i get is the same page loaded
<Jubal> ﻿tech0007: so far, same thing
<blankhead> asking me to punch in my username and password
<eni_> Kartagis, ok, started alsa-utils, any need to do some extra thing to test?  i went to system > preferences > sound .. and clicked test, but still got no sound.
<kallepersson> I installed it on my friend's computer yesterday
<ikonia> blankhead: myspace works fine
<fallenhope|sleep> blankhead: understand that it's not like winbl0ws where everything breaks. You have support modules read the,.
 * Hobbsee closes a couple of bugs.
<Jockeo> wgrant: You think it will come soon? Or do I have to get it from the website?
<wgrant> kallepersson: There's no general soundcard problem.
<blankhead> so then why am i having problems signing in?
<wgrant> Jockeo: It will never be in Ubuntu 7.10.
<kallepersson> wgrant: ah
<tech0007> jubal: then you need to restart and go to recovery mode, edit the /etc/hosts from there.
<kallepersson> He has a creative-something card
<Hobbsee> blankhead: user error.  it's working for multiple people here.  *shrug*
<monster1g> I just installed 8.04 and i need to get Java installed, can anyone tell me how?
<wgrant> Jockeo: We do not do such dangerous updates in stable releases.
<Kartagis> eni_: type id, do you see audio there?
<wgrant> Jockeo: You may consider upgrading to Ubuntu 8.04.
<Frogzoo> !java | monster1g
<ubottu> monster1g: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<blankhead> then why am i getting problems??? its not like i have tried to hack into area 51 here
<gordonjcp> blankhead: why would your inability to log into myspace be caused by an Ubuntu bug?
<Jockeo> wgrant: ok I see, but if I get it from the web site I should be able to run it on 7.10 right?
<blankhead> BECAUSE ONLY IN UBUNTU
<wgrant> Jockeo: Sure, but it's not optimal.
<Seven_Six_Two> !ubottu | Seven_Six_Two
<eni_> Kartagis, yeah..
<jussi01> blankhead: do you have flash and java installed?
<gordonjcp> blankhead: sounds like you're doing something wrong
<blankhead> GUARANTEE U IF I LOG INTO VISTA...THE WORST OS IN THE WORLD ILL GET BETTER SERVICE
<Jockeo> wgrant: ok thanks for helping!
<Frogzoo> blankhead: have you tried "shift + refresh" on the login page?
<wgrant> !caps | blankhead
<jussi01> !caps | blankhead
<ubottu> blankhead: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<fallenhope|sleep> blankhead: your issue is with cookies.
<gordonjcp> blankhead: go cry in a corner then
<blankhead> MAAAAN I EVEN USED GPARTED TO PARTITION MY HARD DRIVE I WAS BETER OFF WITH VISTAS PARTITION EDITOR
<blankhead> I SWEAR TO GOD IT WAS WAYYYYY BETTER
<ikonia> blankhead: blankhead enough now please
<fallenhope|sleep> blankhead: keep them eneabled.
<ajhtiredwolf> blankhead, log into vista
<Hobbsee> beat you all.
<zaggynl> my troll-sense is tnigling
<KC> maybe he need operation in KDE, not terminal.
<Jubal> ﻿tech0007: I can navigate there from Computer and open in text file :)
<__ryan__> my gparted livecd never leaves my side :P
<monster1g> thank you for the page help. =)
<eni_> Kartagis, i see all the menu, with dropdown menus to choose from different outputs [pcm, master] and also in some of them my sound card.. i choose it click test,  but still no sound
<tech0007> Jubal: can you edit and save that file?
<wgrant> __ryan__: An Ubuntu Live CD does me fine.
<__ryan__> lol that too..
<blankhead_> well its not just that..firefox always crashes too more than on windows guys ohonestly
<Jubal> ﻿tech0007: Apparently I don't have permission to save
<blankhead_> we're free open source lets act like it more
<Kartagis> eni_: tried unmuting it?
<Hobbsee> blankhead_: your issues are specific to *you*.  they can't be fixed, because you're the only one getting them.
<blankhead_> im just trying to motiviate... i like ubuntu its the best but still i have to let the developers hear my cry
<tech0007> Jubal: you need root permission, reboot to recovery mode and change the file from there
<eni_> Kartagis, alsamixer tells that all the outputs are unmuted.
<Hobbsee> blankhead_: the developers, for the most part, don't live in here.
<jussi01> blankhead_: calm down, and let us take you through the debug and fixes - what you are doing helps no one
<blankhead_> hobbsee
<blankhead_> yeah right
<Hobbsee> blankhead_: and you're actually doing the opposite.
<blankhead_> just like limewire
<blankhead_> ????
<wgrant> Hobbsee: It's rather too painful, yes.
<FloodBot1> blankhead_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blankhead_> limewire never gave u problems??????
<wgrant> Now I see why i don't do it more often.
<Jubal> ﻿tech0007: ok so what about it would you like me to change?
<Hobbsee> blankhead_: i use rtorrent.
<Hobbsee> so, no, ti didn't.
<blankhead_> well sorry
<monster1g> How do i enable Universe Repository?
<blankhead_> i have to rant
<blankhead_> someone has to hear my voice
<wgrant> !universe | monster1g
<ubottu> monster1g: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Hobbsee> blankhead_: this is a support channel.  it's not a rant channel.
<blankhead_> man i wish i was a good developer sorry for spamming
<blankhead_> and ranting
<jussi01> blankhead_: we do hear you, and we were helping, your ranting got you removed.
<blankhead_> its just that this os has potential
<richard> can someone block blankhead? he/she is ruining what is a very useful service....
<blankhead_> and u guys have to fix it...those geniuses out there
<blankhead_> well sorry jussie01
<blankhead_> just please use your os all the time and fix the porblems u guys have bene doign a really good job
<blankhead_> dont stop now
<kallepersson> bye
<tech0007> Jubal: check this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=723361
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia, no?
<tech0007> Jubal: you need to change a line in /etc/hosts
<Kartagis> eni_: did you apt-get install alsa-utils and start it?
<richard> marvellous. thanks. keep up the fantastic works chaps...
<eni_> Kartagis, yes.. it was already installed, plus i went to /e
<eni_> Kartagis, /etc/init.d and sudo alsa-utils start IT!! that's it right ?
<zaggynl> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils start
<Kartagis> eni_: right, that should do it
<Kartagis> eni_: read above ^^^
<jussi> Hi, I have problem with wine. I installed Rainbow6 vegas with wine, but when i try to run it it crashes. Im using Ubuntu 8.04.
<Hobbsee> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Hobbsee> jussi: you may want #winehq for wine support.
<tech0007> !appDB | jussi
<ubottu> jussi: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<jussi> Thanks!
<icqnumber> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.59-0ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 11455 kB, installed size 53620 kB
 * khin is eagerly awaiting the point release of Hardy so he can ditch this tedious old Dapper 
<Negromancer> Is there any way to rig the update notifier to ignore a certain package(s)?
<khin> Plus I need to buy an external to do a backup. No way I'm attempting the upgrade without it
<Negromancer> !info gaim
<ubottu> gaim (source: pidgin): transitional package to Pidgin. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.4.1-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 83 kB, installed size 124 kB
<gordonjcp> how do I disable URL matching in gnome-terminal?
<vipester> I am having trouble with getting my wireless card to connect to networks (though it can detect) - thread located: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=831343.  BCM43XX card, ndiswrapper
<Jockeo> Where can I read about why firefox 3.0 doesn't work optimally on gutsy gibbon, and how it is specifically designed for hardy?
<broonsparrow> any ideas why won't gparted let me format an external HD in nfts?
<Kartagis> broonsparrow: did you unmount it?
<broonsparrow> Kartagis - Yep. It gives me options of FAT32 Ex etc just not NTFS - someone on here suggested NFTS would be the best bet
<Negromancer> Is there any way to rig the update notifier to ignore a certain package(s)? I have one, with dependencies, that I never intend to install, but I can't get the update icon to bugger off.
<db92> is there some terminal line for activating and/or deactivating desktop effects?
<Kartagis> broonsparrow: if you are going to use it under linux, format it with a linux fs?
<broonsparrow> Kartagis - I've got a dual boot machine Widows and Ubuntu so need it for both
<Kartagis> broonsparrow: apt-get install ntfsprogs
<Kartagis> that should do it
<broonsparrow> cheers but errr how do I do that?
<chori> Anyone skilled at configuring ati/xorg. I just cant get it to work and have messed everything up right now
<icqnumber> chori, u can try to set it up with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bazhang> chori, is this hardy or gutsy
<chori> bazhang: hardy
<chori> icqnumber: just done that, but it wont solve the config...
<bazhang> chori, try gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<B_O_F_H> centos rules
<broonsparrow> think i've got it - cheers
<bazhang> B_O_F_H, not here please
<chori> I'm trying to get 2 monitors with different resolution to work, without having xbmc to hang Xorg
<Negromancer> Is there any way to rig the update notifier to ignore a certain package(s)? I have one, with dependencies, that I never intend to install, but I can't get the update icon to bugger off.
<wgrant> Negromancer: Why would you want to ignore an update?
<wgrant> You might be able to tell apt to hold it.
<B_O_F_H> bazhang: sorry i meant to say redhat rules
<wgrant> B_O_F_H: Do you have anything Ubuntu-related to say?
<B_O_F_H> yes
<bazhang> B_O_F_H, that is offtopic; please take chat elsewhere
<B_O_F_H> gksudo is awsome!
<Negromancer> wgrant: the program in question is held, but it still shows up, just unchecked, and all its unmet dependencies are there too
<wgrant> Negromancer: It sounds like you really should resolve it.
<vipester> if anybody has anything insightful to say about a wireless issue at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=831343 , i would appreciate it
<wgrant> I don't believe there's any way to make it disappear, if holding doesn't work.
<Negromancer> wgrant: I highly doubt that not upgrading pidgin is going to break my system
<Hobbsee> wgrant: hold it via dpkg?
<B_O_F_H> Negromancer: it will
<Hobbsee> wgrant: not via aptitude/
<wgrant> Negromancer: You'd be surprised; Pidgin can have some pretty nice security flaws.
<wgrant> Hobbsee: No idea.
<jason__> heya's.  I just reinstalled hardy 32bit on my personal pc, but for some reason I only have a loop0 in /dev and no other loop devices.  /etc/modules does not exist either to add the loop module into (as google searches stated). how do I create more loop devices?
<Negromancer> wgrant: I don't see that changing, and I hate the new UI, so here we are.
<wgrant> jason__: If you use losetup, you should get more.
<zak> Hello
<jason__> ok thanks wgrant
<wgrant> jason__: This is probably simply udev only creating device nodes when there is a corresponding device underneath.
<Negromancer> I tried to rig a dummy DEB of gaim to have a higher version than the replacement package, but these things are beyond me.
<wgrant> Negromancer: Er, security fixes.
<wgrant> Running Gaim at this stage is truly foolish.
<wgrant> It is an Internet-facing application.
<jason__> hmm, lol newbie linux here, that explaination meant nothing to me :)
<__ryan__> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave <--any ideas on how to fix that
<db92> is there some command-line command to activate and/or deactivate the appearance-visual effects?
<vivek> can anyone tell me the web site names to get source code?
<wgrant> jason__: Basically, stuff in /dev will only appear when it's needed, I guess.
<wgrant> vivek: For Ubuntu applications?
<chori> ok, a bit less messed up. But I would still need help getting dual-head to work. I've read tons of guides without success. Anyone?
<Negromancer> wgrant: in any case, I resolved long ago to deal with the results of keeping this version, I just want to get rid of the notification
<wgrant> db92: Running metacity --replace will turn them off. compiz --replace should turn them back on.
<vivek> yes
<jason__> wgrant, not exactly mount: could not find any free loop device
<wgrant> Negromancer: Let it remain there forever as a reminder of your insecurity, or modify update-notifier's source.
<bazhang> db92, alt f2 compiz --replace  (metacity --replace) or use & in the terminal
<B_O_F_H> vivek: http://www.google.com/ and search soc then there is http://centos.org/
<wgrant> jason__: Oh, that is odd. Never seen that.
<Negromancer> Well, that was helpful.
<bazhang> B_O_F_H, please stop with offtopic.
<wgrant> Negromancer: Sorry, but I don't know of any other solution
<B_O_F_H> bazhang: how was that off topic?
<Nurionn> does anyone know if firefox 3 will be in the gutsy repos?
<jason__> wgrant, ok, sorry to be a pain, but how do you use losetup to create a loop device?
<wgrant> Nurionn: It will not.
<Negromancer> I was hoping someone who's better with packages than I could might be able to show me how to unpack a deb and change its version number.
<wgrant> Nurionn: It is in Hardy as of several hours ago, however.
<wgrant> jason__: 'sudo losetup somefile' should do you fine.
<db92> how can i make something get "launched" or a command get executed when i exit an application?
<jason__> lol, thought that, but no go.
<jason__> sudo losetup 1
<jason__> loop: can't open device 1: No such file or directory
<Nurionn> wgrant: I know about hardy... (my update-manager told me that) - but is there a special reason, why it wont come out for gutsy?
<jason__> tried loop1 as well as 1
<wgrant> jason__: It should be a real file.
<NET||abuse> Hey guys, got FF3 downloaded for my windows and mac, is there going to be a download for ubuntu? In time for the download firefox day, record attempt?
<bloodboy> hello
<Negromancer> I have a deb of my preferred version, if I can just rig it to think it's .1 higher than the fake package that just installs pidgin, I'd be set.
<Nurionn> is it not recommendet?
<wgrant> Nurionn: Because we don't want to break millions of users' machines.
<broonsparrow> I'm running a dual boot machine, gonna format an external HD as a NTFS would I be better formatting in under windows or ubuntu or will it make no difference?
<bloodboy> can someone here help me plz?
<bloodboy> However, if I can recall correctly, my marks for Expt 2 was about the same as Expt 3.
<jason__> ok, so create a blank file then run that?
<wgrant> Nurionn: We have a policy where we do not do major dangerous upgrades in stable releases.
<wgrant> jason__: Or the file you want to loop-mount.
<bloodboy> is there anything wrong with my grammer?
<bloodboy> However, if I can recall correctly, my marks for Expt 2 was about the same as Expt 3.
<bloodboy> any grammer mistakes?
<bloodboy> ^^^^^
<SwedeMike> Negromancer: ff3 is already in hardy (got it when I updated this morning)
<wgrant> bloodboy: That's not on-topic for this channel, I'm afraid.
<bloodboy> plz
<bloodboy> just this once
<wgrant> bloodboy: No, this channel is busy enough.
<Nurionn> wgrant: thanks
<B_O_F_H> (02:06:25 AM) Ralph: bazhang is a tremendous asshat.
<bloodboy> any place in IRC to disscuss about English homework?
<DaveKong> I have been troubleshooting my network connection I could not find out why I cannot wired connect and now I found I can with just one certain cat5 to any router port
<wgrant> B_O_F_H: I'm failing to see the relevance.
<Negromancer> SwedeMike: what
<bazhang> B_O_F_H, watch the language please
<DaveKong> anyone know what may be going on?
<bloodboy> i need to get this English homewrok done and i wanna do some maths
<B_O_F_H> wgrant: sorry
<bloodboy> plz
<the_eraser> hi how do i check if the swap is working or not?
<bloodboy> i've been busting my head on english for 1 hour
<wgrant> bloodboy: This is not appropriate for this channel.
<B_O_F_H> bazhang: someone told me that in another channel
<wgrant> the_eraser: 'working'?
<bloodboy> i can;t take the pressure anymore
<the_eraser> wgrant: yea i might have erased it or something :)
<wgrant> the_eraser: cat /proc/swaps
<bazhang> B_O_F_H, you have been asked several times to remain ontopic here. Please do so, or depart.
<B_O_F_H> bazhang: the ralph person is nao saying he loves you
<the_eraser> wgrant: its empty :/
<wgrant> the_eraser: sudo swapon -a
<the_eraser> wgrant: i get errors.. i've messed up this hehe :/
<the_eraser> wgrant: oh it has to be the uuid
<bazhang> bloodboy, /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<wgrant> the_eraser: You can always run mkswap on it, but make sure you have no useful data on it.
<the_eraser> wgrant: it has changed
<wgrant> the_eraser: Not necessarily.
<wgrant> Ah, yes.
<xandorv_> how to  to get firefox 3 final on ubuntu 7.10 if its not going to be in the repositories ?
<wgrant> xandorv_: You could download the Linux build from Mozilla, or upgrade to Ubuntu 8.04.
<mysterycool> !ff3
<wgrant> The latter should give a much better and more integrated experience.
<ubottu> Firefox 3 Final is currently mirroring to the package repositories.  Please be patient. For best results, do not install via archives downloaded from mozilla.com.
<the_eraser> wgrant: does mkswap update the uuid for me?
<mysterycool> -_-
<wgrant> the_eraser: It will generate a new UUID.
<mysterycool> I downloaded FF3 from the mozilla website, how do I install it?
<the_eraser> wgrant: ok thx
<wgrant> mysterycool: It should be available to most Hardy users by now.
<mysterycool> wgrant: It is, I just downloaded, but there is not guide for installation.
<wgrant> mysterycool: I meant through the normal update process.
<bazhang> bloodboy, alternately, /join ##english
<Flannel> mysterycool: Don't install it manually.  Upgrade through the repos instead
<RogueX> sudo apt-get update
<apinunt> My computer has 4 USB 2.0 ports, but lspci displays 3 USB 1.1 and 1 USB 2.0, can someone help me resolve this?
<mysterycool> I did, didnt work :S
<wgrant> apinunt: Those are USB controllers, not ports.
<RogueX> chipset driver
<wgrant> mysterycool: Which Ubuntu release are you using?
<the_eraser> wgrant: if i want to set uuid manually in fstab, how can i see what number the filesystem is actually using?
<mysterycool> wgrant: Hardy
<Flannel> mysterycool: Wait a day or two then.  The mirrors have it, it may take some time for *your* mirror to get it
<wgrant> the_eraser: Use vol_id.
<RogueX> I got it soon as i reformatted
<mysterycool> Flannel: They did have it.
<the_eraser> wgrant: ok
<RogueX> Soon as i started back up it was there waiting as a update
<apinunt> wgrant: You're correct, can I determine if the ports are USB2 or 1?
<wgrant> mysterycool: How do you know it didn't work?
<RogueX> Check your motherboard specs
<wgrant> apinunt: You could plug a device in, and use lsusb to work out which controller it pops up on.
<db92> wgrant, doing compiz --replace and then closing the terminal makes the interface look a bit messed up :P
<bazhang> db92, add & after it
<db92> bazhang, whats that going to do? :P
<monster1g> Which graphic driver is the best to use with 8.04 for a 8800 GT nVidia?
<wgrant> db92: I generally use Alt+F2 to get a Run dialog.
<wgrant> monster1g: THe nvidia proprietary driver.
<apinunt> RogueX: Are chipset drivers required in Ubuntu? and if so how are they installed?
<wgrant> apinunt: They are not.
<icqnumber> monster1g, the one from nvidia
<monster1g> wgrant, where can i find that?
<RogueX> monsterlg, Theres a new linux one on there site
<wgrant> monster1g: System->Administration->Restricted Drivers.
<db92> bazhang, thanks that actually helped, whatever it may have changed :P
<Finnish> How can I rename my USB-stick?
<wgrant> db92: It stops the process from terminating when terminal closes.
<monster1g> wgrant, i dont see resticted drivers in the administration
<wgrant> db92: Basically, it detaches it from the terminal.
<wgrant> monster1g: Oops, it's "Hardware Drivers" these days.
<apinunt> wgrant: lsusb has 5 lines of display but I can't relate any info to a particular controller or USB 1 or 2
<wgrant> apinunt: Blurgh, you're right. I'm not sure then, sorry.
<monster1g> wgrant, is there supposed to be more than 1 option or no.
<newbeginer> hello
<wgrant> monster1g: It depends.
<wgrant> Hi newbeginer
<newbeginer> i just burn the fresh ubuntu into cd.
<wgrant> monster1g: It will display as many as necessary.
<newbeginer> seem it works when i boot into live cd
<DaveKong> How might one go about fixing a problem that seems to be related to cat5 cord compatability?
<wgrant> DaveKong: Rethinking that hypothesis, probably.
<newbeginer> now i have a problem, ubuntu cannot detect my wireless
<wgrant> DaveKong: What gives you the idea?
<newbeginer> my wireless is intel proset
<wgrant> newbeginer: What kind of wireless card do you have, and is there anything in System->Administration->Hardware Drivers?
<wgrant> newbeginer: How old is the laptop?
<newbeginer> new one
<wgrant> And what brand?
<wgrant> HP?
<monster1g> wgrant, im going to restart. . i shall be back with news promptly.
<newbeginer> acer
<wgrant> monster1g: Great.
<bazhang> newbeginer, open a terminal and type lspci and then paste that to paste.ubuntu.com (give us the url)
<citizenofgnu> when i issue a command $ rfcomm connect 0 BB:BB:BB:BB:BB 1 , it waits for a while and gets disconnected... do any one know why it happens like that,,,, i am using ubuntu 8.04
<newbeginer> allright
<wgrant> newbeginer: Is there a button anywhere to turn the wireless on and off?
<newbeginer> wait
<the_eraser> wgrant: swap's is on now thx :-)
<newbeginer> yes
<wgrant> the_eraser: np
<newbeginer> i turn the wireless button on but no light
<wgrant> newbeginer: Press it, and wait a few seconds.
<wgrant> And see if the wireless device appears in Network Manager.
<KC> someone got a problem, he said he unable to use sudo permission. i thought this guy must be changed default IP for Internet.
<RogueX> In most case's what directy does wine save windows aplications ?
<wgrant> KC: I'm afraid I don't understand what you mean.
<wgrant> RogueX: Save Windows applications? What?
<RogueX> Where does it save them
<babolat> ﻿in avant-window-navigator, ﻿is there an applet that makes the bar show the windows that are open?
<wgrant> RogueX: Your virtual C: is in ~/.wine/drive_c
<KC> wgrant: someone could not use 'sudo' permission in terminal..
<RogueX> Ty
<DaveKong> wgrant I have 4 cables that are I thought all the same and four ports and only one cable works for the laptop they all work for the desktop the ports do not matter
<wgrant> KC: Are they in the admin group?
<newbeginer> i type ispci and it shows command not found
<KC> yeah,,
<driftstory> list
<bazhang> newbeginer, l (L) not i
<wgrant> DaveKong: Are some of them crossover cables, perhaps?
<wgrant> KC: What is the precise error message?
<DaveKong> wgrant I looked at the colors on them and they appear to be straight
<newbeginer> oic
<newbeginer> ok
<newbeginer> wait
<DaveKong> wgrant and if one were why would that make it special to one computer?
<wgrant> DaveKong: If some work and not others, it's a dodgy cable.
<bazhang> newbeginer, dont paste here
<bazhang> !paste | newbeginer
<ubottu> newbeginer: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<apinunt> wgrant: Looking at my motherboard users guide it claims to have an integrated USB 2.0 controller, supporting 6 ports, 2 front and 4 rear. I hadn't noticed the other 2 in the rear.
<scorpio> ãû à ãäå ðóññêèå?
<Hobbsee> wgrant: echo package-to-be-held hold | sudo dpkg --set-selections, for reference.
<citizenofgnu> ﻿﻿when i issue a command $ rfcomm connect 0 BB:BB:BB:BB:BB 1 , it waits for a while and gets disconnected... do any one know why it happens like that,,,, i am using ubuntu 8.04
<KC> wgrant: ﻿sudo: unable to resolve host XXXXXXX
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Is that different from aptitude's holding?
<wgrant> KC: Aha, running Ubuntu 8.04?
<Hobbsee> wgrant: yes
<RogueX> wgrant: /usr/share/wine ?
<wgrant> KC: It's particularly easy to fix in 8.04.
<KC> wgrant: yeah.
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Oh good.
<wgrant> RogueX: No.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: it's at dpkg level
<newbeginer> it shows many thing
<DaveKong> wgrant what confuses me is why they work for the other computers but on the one does for the laptop and how to make it so the laptop works with any of them (the one it works with is very short)
<newbeginer> so i need to copy?
<wgrant> KC: OK, get said user to run 'hostname' to identify the hostname, and it it as an alias for 127.0.0.1, in System->Administration->Network.
<monster1g> wgrant, i have returned. =)
<bazhang> newbeginer, what number for intel wifi
<KC> wgrant: yeah, i know, just need edit the file /etc/hosts
<wgrant> KC: That nicely bypasses sudo, to edit /etc/hosts.
<KC> lol
<wgrant> <3 PolicyKit
<KC> same way..
<newbeginer> i don know which one
<bazhang> newbeginer, then paste the entire thing to paste.ubuntu.com
<babolat> how do i keep track of open windows (as in what "Window list" does for gnome-panel) ??
<newbeginer> ok
<newbeginer> wait
<wgrant> babolat: In AWN? You might better of asking in an AWN channel, as nobody here seems to be aware.
<babolat> yes, wgrant
<babolat> wgrant: im there.. it's silent as a lamb
<KC> wgrant: the way same as me..but someone of here still not come back.
<KC> lol
<RogueX> Which directory am i looking for wgrant i cant seem to find wine
<wgrant> KC: Hm?
<teamz> I have a problem. I have setup vsftpd and the user can access his home directory, read the content of the directory and even download files but he's unable to create a file. He has the permission in this directory .. anybody has a clue ?
<wgrant> RogueX: /home/yourusername/.wine/drive_c
<babolat> roger: do ctrl-h to show hidden files and folders
<babolat> RogueX:
<wgrant> teamz: vsftpd is probably set in the configuration to disallow writes by default.
<babolat> RogueX:  do ctrl-h to show hidden files and folders
<DaveKong> wgrant would the cable saying "enhanced cat5 utp" mean anything? for some reason being enhanced makes it work?
<KC> wgrant: nothing...  lol
<wgrant> DaveKong: That's CAT5e. That will mean it will work for Gigabit over 100m, whereas CAT5 doesn't.
<wgrant> It shouldn't make any difference for short lengths.
<bazhang> DaveKong, why not ask in ##hardware
<teamz> # Uncomment this to enable any form of FTP write command.
<teamz> write_enable=YES
<newbeginer> i have problem to copy the file
<DaveKong> bazhang alright I will I am just sorting out what exactly is going on or trying to
<teamz> I fixed it
<teamz> no idea why it works though
<babolat> newbeginer: what are you trying to do? what error do you get?
<teamz> I changed the permissions of the group to +w
<DistroJockey> babolat: AWN by default only displays icons for running apps I believe. You need awn-manager to add Launchers, etc.
<newbeginer> i try to copy in text document
<newbeginer> inside my usb drive
<monster1g> Is it possible to install beryl on 8.04 ?
<babolat> DistroJockey: is that not included in the default package?
<wgrant> monster1g: No.
<newbeginer> then when i plug into computer with window running
<wgrant> monster1g: Beryl is long dead. Use Compiz instead.
<Starnestommy> monster1g: compiz-fusion has replaced beryl
<newbeginer> i cannot open the file
<DistroJockey> babolat: not entirely sure, but I think not
<monster1g> wgrant, can tell im new ;)
<babolat> i'll go consult synaptic, DistroJockey
<DistroJockey> babolat: but what you wanded should be the default behavior
<babolat> newbeginer: where is this text document located?
<monster1g> How do i enable effects for closing windows ?
<xiownthisplacex> hi all
<newbeginer> inside my usb drive
<BeBoBli> It's really awesome how my master mute refuses to mute movies or flash or pretty much anything using pulse.
<KC> is there anyone could help me, my problem is while i watch a video by MPlayer, but no screen for me, just sound.. the format of video file is RMVB.
<wgrant> monster1g: You could install simple-ccsm.
<BeBoBli> I'm not here for a solution so much as to mock it because that's just ridiculous.
<babolat> newbeginer: and when you plug in your usb flash drive it's not mounted?
<DistroJockey> !ccsm | monster1g
<ubottu> monster1g: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<wgrant> BeBoBli: Then you're not welcome here.
<BeBoBli> I think so! I support Ubuntu to my fullest.
<_link> hi, i'm trying to install ubuntu on a dell 1720 laptop, and i'm getting the "could not allocate tty" error. Googled abit and found that i need to add break =top to the boot line, then type modprobe piix; exit into the busybox. The thing is that ubuntu still doesnt load, and its because it doesnt support the 8600 nvidia card.
<BeBoBli> I just solve the problem with a simple dial is all.
<wgrant> BeBoBli: This is a support channel, not one for complaining uselessly.
<BeBoBli> Oh hmm
<ksoviero> where do i report wine bugs to?
<xiownthisplacex> i have an ubuntu server that i rented, and when i ftp/sftp and try to download something, it doesnt pass 250 kbs/s and its on a 100 mbits connection and my net connection is 16 mbits, so shouldn't i get it around my top speed? i tried winscp and flashfxp
<bazhang> BeBoBli, take chat elsewhere
<BeBoBli> Where would I go then? Is there a more general channel for ubuntu?
<wgrant> ksoviero: winehq.org
<DistroJockey> !ot | BeBoBli
<ubottu> BeBoBli: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<wgrant> xiownthisplacex: How far apart are you, geographically?
<BeBoBli> Thank you DistroJockey!
<xiownthisplacex> maybe 1500 kms
<DistroJockey> BeBoBli: np
<_link> The thing is that i need to modify the xorg.conf file, but dont know when to do that. Any ideas?
<newbeginer> i create a new document at ubuntu and paste those  funny  list coming out after i type lspci. then i tried to save it and unplug and plug the computer with windows internet on. i tried to open the file inside usb after it mount by the windows. but tht is not text file icon. so i don know how to open it.
<_link> hi, i'm trying to install ubuntu on a dell 1720 laptop, and i'm getting the "could not allocate tty" error. Googled abit and found that i need to add break =top to the boot line, then type modprobe piix; exit into the busybox. The thing is that ubuntu still doesnt load, and its because it doesnt support the 8600 nvidia card.
<_link> The thing is that i need to modify the xorg.conf file, but dont know when to do that. Any ideas?
<generic> hi all i want to do A3 prinitng from ubuntu 8.04 from windows it works
<babolat> newbeginer: try renaming the file and add ".txt" without the quotes at the end of it (if it's a text document)
<DistroJockey> newbeginer: right-click on it and choose Open with... then select Notepad
<bazhang> newbeginer, is the ubuntu machine connected to the internet
<wgrant> generic: What's wrong with it in Ubuntu?
<newbeginer> no.
<wgrant> bazhang: The whole issue is that he has no wireless.
<newbeginer> not connect yet
<newbeginer> because using the wireless
<_link> meh
<monster1g> grant, i seem have ccsm installed but the effects are not working, can you help me?
<bazhang> wgrant, aye; helped him burn the cd yesterday :)
<wgrant> monster1g: Do you have Compiz running at the moment?
<wgrant> bazhang: Oho.
<monster1g> little blue box top right corner?
<wgrant> monster1g: ie. Windows shadows?
<wgrant> monster1g: Never seen that...
<glitsj16> anyone ever seen color codes (in gtkrc from themes) like #e666e666e666 before ? doesn't look close to hexadecimal ..
<newbeginer> i tried copy n paste it into open office and see how it works or not in the windows
<monster1g> can you walk me through it?
<wgrant> glitsj16: 48-bit colour? How odd.
<wgrant> monster1g: Do you have shadows behind your windows at the moment?
<babolat> it's kinda hard to understand what he's saying
<bazhang> newbeginer, open a terminal and type ifconfig  how many entries do you see (2 or 3)
<monster1g> no
<monster1g> wait now i do
<wgrant> monster1g: If you have them, settings in CCSM should work fine.
<xiownthisplacex> wgrant am i far away for it to be going slow?
<glitsj16> wgrant: exactly, ah well, i'll try putting in some others and see what gives
<wgrant> glitsj16: Very strange, indeed.
<veggteppey> hey, can someone tell me how to install Lua on ubuntu?
<madadam> hi in which folder are stored the installed programs?
<veggteppey> ive been searching around but cant find it.
<wgrant> xiownthisplacex: Hard to say - the Internet does not operate line-of-sight.
<wgrant> madadam: They are installed in locations throughout the system. Synaptic can tell you which files belong to a particular application.
<newbeginer> there is ctho,lo,wlano,wmaster
<DistroJockey> ﻿wgrant: xiownthisplacex: try a tracert ?
<newbeginer> i don know this is the thing u want
<xiownthisplacex> yea, but, do i have to configure something for it to speed up?
<bazhang> newbeginer, eth0 lo wlan0 and wmaster?
<newbeginer> yes
<wgrant> veggteppey: Tried searching for lua in Synaptic?
<Flannel> veggteppey: Hardy?
<monster1g> the desktop seems to be froze -.-
<DistroJockey> xiownthisplacex: you may have luck disabling IPv6 (I did miss the issue you were having though)
<xiownthisplacex> •DistroJockey• i said: i have an ubuntu server that i rented, and when i ftp/sftp and try to download something, it doesnt pass 250 kbs/s and its on a 100 mbits connection and my net connection is 16 mbits, so shouldn't i get it around my top speed? i tried winscp and flashfxp
<bazhang> newbeginer, when you type sudo dhclient wlan0 do you get any dhcpoffers?
<madadam> wgrant i'm asking because i've donloaded an archive containing a program written in java, that work without installation, where can I put the unzipped folder?
<wgrant> madadam: Just put it in your home directory anywhere.
<wgrant> It doesn't matter.
<newbeginer> u mean inside terminal type sudo dhclient wlan0
<bazhang> newbeginer, aye
<DistroJockey> xiownthisplacex: are you sure it's kb/s and not kB/s ? Try a tracert to the server to see if there are slow systems inbetween
<xiownthisplacex> kilobytes
<wgrant> xiownthisplacex: Ahhh, that's KB
<xiownthisplacex> ok, did a tracert, got 15 hops, how do i c if there are slow systems though?
<wgrant> kb is 8 times slower :P
<xiownthisplacex> yea, sorry, my bad
<veggteppey> ok wgrant
<wgrant> veggteppey: Thanks.
<newbeginer> it's show some list and said no dhcpoffers receive
<veggteppey> so how do i run lua thru terminal?
<wgrant> newbeginer: Is your wireless visible in Network Manager?
<wgrant> veggteppey: Starting with lua before you understand a terminal is probably slightly unwise.
<DistroJockey> xiownthisplacex: I guess tracert is maybe not the best tool for working out throughput speeds
<veggteppey> nonono:P
<DistroJockey> xiownthisplacex: gives and indication of server response times mainly
<newbeginer> hey
<newbeginer> good news
<bazhang> newbeginer, got a lease?
<newbeginer> wait
<xiownthisplacex> DistroJockey so there is nothing i can do to improve speeds?
<ksoviero> garrys mod 10 in wine?
<newbeginer> i found my wirelss router
<newbeginer> then i connect n put the password
<XB23> using sudo how do i become another user
<RandyboY> Why doesnt gnome-terminal load .profile when started? Cant use my aliases if i dont "source .profile"...
<wgrant> XB23: sudo -i -u someuser
<XB23> ty
<wgrant> RandyboY: Is that perhaps only done on login?
<DistroJockey> xiownthisplacex: do you get the full 16mb to your ISP?
<xiownthisplacex> yes
<newbeginer> it's show wep128, wep64/128bit hex, wep64/128-bitascii, leap
<newbeginer> which one do i choose
<RandyboY> wgrant, i have to do it every time i open a new terminal in gnome
<wgrant> newbeginer: It won't be ther last one, but you should know which it is...
<wgrant> RandyboY: Even if you log out and in?
<bazhang> newbeginer, we have no way of knowing; whatever is set in your router
<RandyboY> wgrant, regular ssh login uses the .profile
<DistroJockey> xiownthisplacex: then, I don't think so
<RandyboY> wgrant, yes
<generic> wgrant i cannot print on A3 no idea but when i print on A3 it prints 2 pages in A4 do i need to set orinter trays
<wgrant> RandyboY: That's a new login, right.
<veggteppey> wgrant, can i try to start lua in terminal? if so, whats the cmd?^^
<RandyboY> yeah
<wgrant> wgrant: lua
<wgrant> Er.
<wgrant> I suck.
<wgrant> veggteppey: lua
<FloodBot1> wgrant: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xiownthisplacex> ok, i guess i just dont have any luck lol
<bazhang> haha
<wgrant> Objection!
<gidna> Hi
<wgrant> Hi gidna.
<gidna> Why receive I this error /tmp/001-1.wmv could not be opened, because the associated helper application does not exist. Change the association in your preferences.?
<vallhalla81> i dont seem to be able to set my keybord to the uk layout i am stuck using the us config with a uk keybord can any advise please
<wgrant> gidna: Probably because you managed to remove the application with which you last opened it.
<wgrant> vallhalla81: Does SYstem->Preferences->Keyboard not help?
<RandyboY> wgrant, even the first time i open the terminal it doesnt use .profile. (After logged in on welcome screen.)
<gidna> no..
<wgrant> gidna: What if you right-click on it, and select an alternate application?
<xiownthisplacex> DistroJockey if i use iroffer or rtorrent, i can upload (from the server to me) at 1.5 MBs/s (more or less) but i don't know why ftp doesn't pass 250 KBs/s
<gidna> I can save it and watch it..
<vallhalla81> ﻿ wgrant: no when i add uk then try to select it it does nothing not even show it is selected just stays on us
<wgrant> Ra# This file is not read by bash(1), if ~/.bash_profile or ~/.bash_login
<wgrant> # exists.
<gidna> but I can't open and watch direclty
<wgrant> RandyboY: ^^
<newbeginer> guy
<wgrant> vallhalla81: Select it, then?
<newbeginer> i think i oledy online with ubuntu
<veggteppey> wgrand, i aint able to start it in terminal, only getting copywright things
<vallhalla81> ﻿ wgrant: i keep trying still nothing
<DistroJockey> xiownthisplacex: hmm
<wgrant> vallhalla81: Click on the UK default option button.
<bazhang> !yay | newbeginer
<ubottu> newbeginer: Glad you made it! :-)
<vallhalla81> ﻿ wgrant: still nothing
<newbeginer> i choose wep64/128bit hex,
<wgrant> vallhalla81: What do you mean?
<RandyboY> wgrant, i know. Was looking for bash_login, but its not there. Therefore i thought .profile would be next used. All i have there is bash_history and bash_logout.
<DistroJockey> xiownthisplacex: ftp is an old protocol, maybe it has limits?
<newbeginer> so do i need to copy the stuff just now and paste to the ubuntu pastebin?
<DerMicha> hy guys n girls
<vallhalla81> ﻿ wgrant: is stays on us and wont move to uk
<wgrant> vallhalla81: Oh, it might only affect newly opened applications.
<wgrant> vallhalla81: Unless you manually force it to switch for each, but it's probably easier just to restart them.
<bazhang> newbeginer, if your wireless works then you can install once you have found out about your wireless card
<wgrant> newbeginer: Not if it works.
<xiownthisplacex> DistroJockey so what should i use? i already tried sftp..
<vallhalla81> ﻿ wgrant: nope it wont afect anythin
<bazhang> newbeginer, err video card
<DistroJockey> xiownthisplacex: nfs?
<wgrant> vallhalla81: Even if you open a new application, after selecting UK as the default?
<xiownthisplacex> don't know what that is :s
<vallhalla81> ﻿ wgrant: yep even then
<bazhang> !nfs | xiownthisplacex
<ubottu> xiownthisplacex: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<newbeginer> i wonder why my wireless no light when inside ubuntu???
<xiownthisplacex> ok, will take a look
<Finnish> My mount shows
<Finnish>  /dev/sda1 on /media/disk type fuseblk (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<DerMicha> ive got an question, how can i add an additonal server to the list? i did ad a server to an existing network and want o conec but it says "no server in the network"
<newbeginer> but it's connecting
<Finnish> And my fstab
<DerMicha> on xChat
<Finnish> /dev/sda1  /media/disk     ntfs rw,auto,user,nosuid,nodev,noatime,4096 0 0
<DistroJockey> xiownthisplacex: me neither entirely, but it's Network File Service/System I assume
<newbeginer> video card...
<ginovation> anyone has idea about scim
<Finnish> I guess fstab is wrong, but how?
<wgrant> newbeginer: That's unfortunately normal on some Intel cards.
<monster1g> is ubuntu an free BSD x86?
<newbeginer> oic
<bazhang> monster1g, no.
<newbeginer> my video card...i dunno...
<newbeginer> how?
<monster1g> should i download my vid drivers from The website of the manufactuer or from ubuntu
<bazhang> newbeginer, lspci also
<wgrant> monster1g: From Ubuntu if at all possible.
<gaminggeek> Hi
<newbeginer> okay
<newbeginer> wait
<wgrant> veggteppey: You surely get a lua prompt as well? I do.
 * xiownthisplacex goes and tries the nfs, hopefully without messing any up hehe
<monster1g> grant! just who i need. lol
<wgrant> xiownthisplacex: Inadvisable, over the Internet.
<monster1g> Can you send me that Confiz information again
<DistroJockey> xiownthisplacex: good luck :)
<wgrant> monster1g: There's a w in front, but sure.
<wgrant> monster1g: Which bit? simple-ccsm?
<monster1g> sorry mate, apologies.
<vallhalla81> ﻿ wgrant: any idears
<xiownthisplacex> wgrant so i shouldnt do it?
<veggteppey> promt? as in a <?
<wgrant> xiownthisplacex: You should not.
<monster1g> yes, the one you spoke of a bit ago.
<wgrant> veggteppey: Correct.
<veggteppey> ok, wgrant, if u dont mind me asking, know a easyer lang ?:p
<xiownthisplacex> wgrant so what should i use?
<gaminggeek> the volume of the sound comming out of the speakers on my laptop is really low even though I have the volume in ubuntu set to full
<wgrant> monster1g: OK, you can install compizconfig-settings-manager or simple-ccsm. One of them is more simple.
<veggteppey> or another place to start
<ginovation> How to configur SCIM in Ubuntu 8.04
<wgrant> xiownthisplacex: SFTP/SCP is good for sharing files.
<wgrant> veggteppey: For what purpose? Python is always good.
<DerMicha> some people here who can give me some tips about xChat? querry would be nice
<xiownthisplacex> thats what i use, but like i said, speeds dont pass 250KBs/s
<wgrant> Open up /usr/share/doc/diveintopython.
<veggteppey> server purpose, mainly world of warcraft
<monster1g> wgrant, where can i install from? can you walk me through it.
<gordonjcp> xiownthisplacex: test the transfer speeds with iperf
<wgrant> veggteppey: What programming is there for WoW?
<KC> wgrant:  lol,, you are so busy...
<wgrant> monster1g: Open up System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager.
<wgrant> KC: I hopefully multitask well.
<newbeginer> if error of video card what does it shows?
<monster1g> opened, now what?
<veggteppey> c++ i guess:P
<wgrant> newbeginer: Nothing, hopefully.
<veggteppey> if it was c++ it was called^
<wgrant> veggteppey: C++ isn't easy.
<veggteppey> i know^
<wgrant> monster1g: Find the simple-ccsm package.
<veggteppey> thats why i thaugt i could start out on lua^
<zephyr> hello.
<wgrant> veggteppey: Python is nice and easy to get started with; a number of universities use it to teach first-year programming, and more are moving to it.
<veggteppey> ok
<veggteppey> thanks=)
<JohnFlux> Hey all
<DerMicha> by
<babolat> im still having AWN blues. no window switcher/list and no launchers.. just applets.. help anyone?
<monster1g> Ok, now that it is downloaded and installed, How do i run it?
<newbeginer> there nothing error tht show after i type lspci
<JohnFlux> How do I set kwin to be the window manager? (Instead of compiz)
<wgrant> babolat: Have you installed and enabled things in awn-manager?
<JohnFlux> I uninstall compiz, but now I seem to have no window manager :)
<wgrant> monster1g: System->Preferences->Appearance, Visual Affects should have an option.
<babolat> which ones, wgrant? i just tried it out this morning.. still not sure how to go about
<wgrant> JohnFlux: You might want #kubuntu.
<wgrant> babolat: No idea, but playing around with awn-manager should get you somewhere.
<babolat> i've been doing that for the past hour, wgrant.. no go..
<wgrant> newbeginer: You only have broken video drivers if you notice them. You don't need to check. You'll notice if they don't work
<wgrant> babolat: Lie in wait in their channel then, I guess.
<babolat> *sigh*
<JohnFlux> wgrant: I can't get into #kubuntu :)
<JohnFlux> wgrant: i'm using a webclient ;(
<monster1g> wgrant, i apreciate the help. Loving the effects! =)
<newbeginer> u mean if the video card doesnt work with ubuntu, i might see something not right when i boot into ubuntu livecd?
<madadam> which is the command to rename a file
<newbeginer> like no screen?
<wgrant> madadam: mv in the terminal.
<wgrant> newbeginer: Correct.
<wgrant> monster1g: np
<newbeginer> thioi
<newbeginer> oic
<newbeginer> so far no problem
<AutumnCat> KC: 安全模式?
<wgrant> AutumnCat: English please.
<newbeginer> but very exicited when my laptop run on live cd
<KC> lol
<AutumnCat> wgrant: KC:  safe-mode?
<netron1234> whats the command for looking up the ip address of a windows box that i can see by browing "network"?
<newbeginer> does it suite to install into my laptop now?
<babolat> wgrant: i just found this from some site's post :..."OK, it seems I had forgotten to add Launchers/Task manager as an active applet to the bar. Everythings fine now..." <--how do i do that?
<JohnFlux> ping? host?
<monster1g> is there a panel that shows system monitor in it?
<madadam> wgrant isn't that command to move files?
<xiownthisplacex> gordonjcp i just installed iperf, how do i test now?
<AutumnCat> KC: which safe-mode do you mean? the one in grub or the one in gdm ?
<KC> wgrant: i am always using english.. you saw me type chinese?
<wgrant> monster1g: CPU and RAM usage, you mean?
<KC> AutumnCat: np
<monster1g> wgrant, yes
<wgrant> KC: I was talking to AutumnCat.
<AutumnCat> KC: miao ?
<KC> wgrant: OK, lol
<DistroJockey> babolat: not had AWN on here before and just used Synaptic to install avant-window-manager. By default it have a dock that has icons for all my running apps. Maybe you need to re-install?
<wgrant> monster1g: Add System Monitor to your panel.
<wgrant> (right-click on the desired, panel, Add to Panel...'
<AutumnCat> wgrant: KC asks me what is 'safe-mode' in the Chinese channel
<Sertse> hi
<babolat> *deeper sigh*
<wgrant> Hi Sertse.
<wgrant> AutumnCat: This isn't the Chinese channel, however.
<incorrect> how can i scale a web page to fit onto a sheet of paper, for some reason when i go to print preview from firefox the fonts come out really huge now
<AutumnCat> wgrant: ok~.
<DistroJockey> babolat: correction: selected avant-window-navigator and it included awn-manager
<u007> hi, anyone know how i can run a statically build software without having to link the files, but having all the .so in the same folder?
<newbeginer> okay, i want to install now
<monster1g> wgrant, do you know if there is a way for it to say which box is which
<monster1g> i only see bar graphs
<newbeginer> anyone here can help?
<wgrant> u007: If it needs .so, then it's not statically linked.
<wgrant> newbeginer: If you need help, just ask here.
<wgrant> monster1g: It only displays bar graphs.
<monster1g> ok, thank you
<wgrant> monster1g: You can enable other bar graphs in the preferences.
<u007> wgrant - i've --enable-static .. thats not static?
<newbeginer> so i restart the computer now
<altecyrae> Wow, that was quick ~ hello everyone
<icqnumber> !info kile
<ubottu> kile (source: kile): KDE Integrated LaTeX Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.0-1 (hardy), package size 2175 kB, installed size 9312 kB
<u007> wgrant - do you know of any document i can follow to build the software statically?
<wgrant> u007: It all depends on the software. Why would you want to do it?
<wgrant> altecyrae: What was quick?
<Pitel> where can i find default bashrc which is created when new user is added?
<xiownthisplacex> how do i use iperf to test the speed?
<altecyrae> wgrant: Loaded gxchat and it just popped me into this chat room (where I happened to want to be) automagically :)
<wgrant> Pitel: /etc/skel is the directory structure copied to new users
<wgrant> altecyrae: So the defaults are good. This is good.
<u007> wgrant - i want to compile ffmpeg in a package.. and use it
<wgrant> u007: Why not just install ffmpeg from the repositories?
<Pitel> wgrant: thank you
<u007> wgrant - due to some reason, we don't want to do that..
<altecyrae> wgrant: Indeed... too bad gxchat can't help me fix nagging broken-ness on my system :(
<u007> wgrant - ... my manager idea.. :(
<wgrant> u007: ffmpeg is one of the most braindead pieces of software around - you'd have to ask them.
<wgrant> altecyrae: What's broken?
<newbeginer> i restart the laptop oledy
<newbeginer> what should i need to do
<altecyrae> wgrant: At the moment, Opera:QuickTime, Opera:Flash, Localization, and the GPG for the Ubuntu Security archives
<altecyrae> And Google has been little help so far
<u007> wgrant - i've no way, but to ask them? :(
<newbeginer> i want to make my laptop dual boot windows and ubuntu
<u007> wgrant - it would be nice to have something like firefox had in 1 download zip..
<yunlinux> dual boot?
<wgrant> altecyrae: Well, we can't do much about non-free software such as Opera.
<wgrant> newbeginer: The installer will let you do that easily. It will ask if you want to resize the existing Windows partition.
<netron1234> just quick one. if i can "see" an exchange server via network, can i connect to it via a mail client...? what if its not using OWA...
<Zoiks> hey, I have just built another machine to act as a file server, now I want to be able to set it up so I can access it remotely from another ubuntu box on the same network
<MatBoy> hi guys ! did someone discovered also that FF3 stable is faster than the beta ?
<Zoiks> what is the best way of doing this? X forwarding, VNC?
<bullgard4> How do /var/log/syslog and /var/log/syslog.0 relate? My /var/log/syslog is rather silent. It begins today at 08:03:46 up to now and includes 25 rows. /var/log/syslog.0 begins today at 07:46:55, ends at 07:58:07 and shows approx. 500 rows.
<altecyrae> Well, I'm not bugged by Opera specifically - that just happens to be the browser I'm using.  Flash and QuickTime don't seem to work under FireFox either
<monster1g> How do i view the cube?
<erUSUL> !ccsm | monster1g
<ubottu> monster1g: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<noctem> fucking ubuntu and it's damn popularity.
<wgrant> newbeginer: Microsoft Exchange unfortunately uses a highly proprietary protocol, so  you cannot use its full functionality using Free software at this time, though support is coming.
<insurin> how do I turn off notifications of users loggin in and out on irssi?
<DistroJockey> newbeginer: make sure you have a backup before you try any partition changes/installs
<wgrant> !language | noctem
<ubottu> noctem: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<noctem> OK, consider that i will watch my language from hear on out.
<noctem> here
<wgrant> noctem: Thankyou.
<newbeginer6> do i need to defrag my harddisk first on windows first before i install ubuntu?
<xiownthisplacex> would drftpd work better?
<AutumnCat> altecyrae: syslog -> syslog.0 -> syslog.1.gz -> ...
<netron1234> if i can "see" an exchange server via network smb://  is there a way of connecting to it just to get email?
<linuxok> hello everyone
<noctem> wgrant: you're are welcome
<SanjayB> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<erUSUL> newbeginer6: it wont hurt
<noctem> you
<BoltCloc1> newbeginer6: nah its fine. but if you want to, go on
<altecyrae> AutumnCat: Eh?
<bullgard4> newbeginer6: No.
<wgrant> newbeginer: You could use IMAP in pretty much any email client.
<wgrant> Ergh, netron1234 ^^
<newbeginer6> errr, so i direct install ubuntu?
<netron1234> imap requires an ip address. is there a way of looking up an ip addy of an smb:// box?
<newbeginer6> without defrag my hardisk on windows?
<Babar> hum... got a pretty basic questin, but I can't find the answer anywhere... How do I use a 64bits kernel with my 32bits Ubuntu Hardy installation?
<wgrant> netron1234: It does not. You can enter a hostname.
<wgrant> Babar: Why would you wish to do that?
<BoltCloc1> newbeginer6: you dont need to defrag. but do you mean partition?
<Babar> wgrant: I want to try a 64bits kernel (got 4 Gb ram)
<newbeginer6> not partition
<netron1234> wgrant:  like the windows domain hostname...  e.g. exchange1.aether.tirgl?
<MatBoy> mhh I need a EEEPC
<newbeginer6> i mean make a preparation on windows like backup and defrag hardisk first before install ubuntu
<DistroJockey> Babar: 4GB of RAM is not really a good enough reason to go 64bit
<wgrant> techno_freak: The DNS hostname.
<Babar> DistroJockey: may I be the one to judge it?
<techno_freak> wgrant, me?
<DistroJockey> Babar: sure :)
<bullgard4> How do /var/log/syslog and /var/log/syslog.0 relate? My /var/log/syslog is rather silent. It begins today at 08:03:46 up to now and includes 25 rows. /var/log/syslog.0 begins today at 07:46:55, ends at 07:58:07 and shows approx. 500 rows.
<cl3ns> hi all
<wgrant> techno_freak: Erk, too many people. It was a typo, sorry.
<AutumnCat> altecyrae: a cron script runs every day. it cut the file syslog and save the former records as file syslog.0 .
<techno_freak> wgrant, no problem :)
<AutumnCat> oops ..
<altecyrae> AutumnCat: I think you mean bullgard4, not altecyrae
<netron1234> wgrant -> but if all you have is the smb name, how can you figure out what the ip addy is?
<AutumnCat> altecyrae: yes
<wgrant> netron1234: The SMB name is probably quite similar.
<netron1234> AHH - got it wgrant.. no worries.  did an nmap scan.. found it.
<AutumnCat> bullgard4: a cron script runs every day. it cuts the file syslog and saves the former records as file syslog.0 .
<wgrant> netron1234: Otherwise, nmblookup may be your friend.
<veggteppey> wgrant
<newbeginer6> hello
<veggteppey> im doing the tutorial for python, but somethings i dont understand:P
<veggteppey> i have never koded or anything b4, so im just thinkin, when i do 'spam eggs' f.eks, were would i need that cmd? not spam eggs ofc:P but something different in it
<Babar> DistroJockey, wgrant: in fact, my question is more: can I install and run a 64bits kernel, or do I have to reinstall everything?
<Zoiks> ﻿hey, I have just built another machine to act as a file server, now I want to be able to set it up so I can access it remotely from another ubuntu box on the same network. ﻿What is the best way of doing this? X forwarding, VNC, something completely different?
<netron1234> wgrant -> thanks... yup nmblookup -A worked.    awesome. thanks.
<Chrysalis> hey all, i am trying to uninstall mpd and i am getting an error. . . something about "mpd.conf must have a pid_file set, cannot stop deamon. . ."
<netron1234> zoiks ->  try  fish://ip_address in konqueror.
<wgrant> Babar: You should be able to run a 64-bit kernel with 32-bit userspace fine.
<bullgard4> AutumnCat: Ah, ok, understood. --  Can you also tell me who or what determines what set of messages will be included in syslog?
<DistroJockey> Babar: you could, with the 64bit kernel modules also
<wgrant> netron1234: This isn't #kubuntu.
<Zoiks> netron1234: im using ubuntu not kubuntu
<Chrysalis> i dont know what the problem is cause its causing problems with sonata. . . it wont load at all so trying to remove everything and reinstall but it wont let me uninstall mpd
<netron1234> zoiks -> also ,try sshfs
<wgrant> Zoiks: For files, use Nautilus (the usual file browser). Just open up sftp://yourserver
<Zoiks> wgrant: is that similar to using samba shares?
<xiownthisplacex> anyone know how to install drftpd?
<AutumnCat> bullgard4: man syslog.conf  , man syslog. I don't know very much , either.
<linash_> hi, is there a way to resume a file copy between mounted file-systems?
<Zoiks> I want 2 ways of access, simple samba sharing and a way to actually take control to maintain the system
<bullgard4> AutumnCat: Thank you very much for your help.
<wgrant> Zoiks: Yes.
<db92> how can i make a command get launched/ran(or whatever) when a process ive launched ends?
<wgrant> Zoiks: Why use Samba at all, if you're not using WIndows?
<wgrant> Zoiks: For maintenance, use SSH.
<Kelen> AutumnCat: ?
<AutumnCat> Kelen: ?
<AutumnCat> bullgard4: you're welcome. :)
<Zoiks> because other computers in my house to use windows wgrant
<Babar> DistroJockey: I agree the 4Gb limit is not worth the upgrade, but I will gain about 1 Gb ram, and might have some other improvement. My question is more: how do I use a 64 bits kernel? The linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic is said to be for both 32 and 64, but how do I "force" 64bits?
<Gin> is there a way to watch flash movie without installing the adobe flash plugin?
<wgrant> Zoiks: Ah, but there's no reason to use Samba from your Ubuntu machine.
<wgrant> Babar: It isn't 64-bit.
<Babar> wgrant: ok, so are there 64 bits kernel modules?
<Babar> or do I need a special repo?
<Zoiks> wgrant: that is true. So whats the difference between vnc ssh and x forwarding?
<Riotta> Gin: you got 64bit ?
<Babar> s/modules//
<wgrant> Babar: You will need to find the linux-image and linux-ubuntu-modules packages from the amd64 version.
<Gin> Riotta, yes. but I hate flash in general on Linux.
<Riotta> there is no way to do that
<DistroJockey> Babar: not sure sorry. I've seen more people have issues trying to use 64 over 32, so I only do 32bit
<wgrant> Zoiks: SSH is normally used for console access, although both VNC and X can be tunnelled over SSH.
<netron1234> exit
<Babar> DistroJockey: ok. Just want to try it out, and see. If I'm having issues, I'll "roll-back" to 32 bits
<Riotta> if you wanna get flash working on 64bit just uncomment the canonical partner repository in /etc/apt/sources.list and install flash non free Gin
<wgrant> Riotta: It's not in Partner.
<Zoiks> wgrant: im not good enough yet to run everything in ssh
<grobda24> Am I right in noticing that the correct way to go on the EeePC (netbook) is to install default Ubuntu and then the fixes, then Netbook Remix ?
<wgrant> Riotta: It's in multiverse.
<DistroJockey> Babar: *nods* Have fun :)
<Gin> Riotta, I don't want to use macromedia flash plugin.
<wgrant> Gin: Tried Gnash?
<Riotta> Gin: well there's open implementation
<Riotta> called gnash
<Riotta> but it suck :d
<Gin> there is another methode or hack to watch youtube with an external player
<wgrant> Riotta: It's getting there.
<Gin> can't remember how they did it
<Riotta> anyway adobe opened flash itself so version 11 will be open
<wgrant> Gin: Of course. Open up the Movie Player, and enable the YouTube plugin.
<Gin> flash is now open? that can't be true
<grobda24> Gin ... dl the .flv video with a util.
<Riotta> yeah you got also programs like QTube
<wgrant> Gin: It isn't entirely.
<Riotta> for viewing such files
<Metatron2> ive started with a command line install of 8.04, adding X a windows manager, login manager and file manager, problem is xorg isnt loading the kbd or mouse modules, did i forget to install something?
<wgrant> grobda24: There are much easier ways.
<Riotta> I think builds are available in get-deb
<__ryan__>  anyone know of a veoh player for ubuntu?
<grobda24> wgrant .. good :)
<wgrant> Riotta: Do not suggest GetDeb here.
<Riotta> not supported ?:P
<wgrant> Riotta: All of us hold grave concerns for their QA.
<wgrant> Random crashes.
<xandorv_> is there an app on ubuntu to log the amount of data transferred through an interface (ie. Total no. of bytes downloaded/uploaded)
<Chrysalis> how do i cp multiple files
<wgrant> Clobbering things they shouldn't.
<piotrek6b6> czesc, jest tam ktoś from Poland?
<wgrant> It's truly horrid.
<wgrant> xandorv_: Try iptraf.
<Riotta> ah I had never problems with their build but if you insist
<wgrant> Chrysalis: Specify multiple files...
<Gin> problem is, with flash-nonfree, it crashes firefox randomly
<Chrysalis> wgrant: yea but just with space between or?
<wgrant> !pl | piotrek6b6
<ubottu> piotrek6b6: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<wgrant> Chrysalis: Correct.
<veggteppey> grrrr, im not able to install flash player, need it to watch youtube! zomg!
<erUSUL> xandorv_: ifconfig tells you, See rx (recived) tx (transmited) values
<Chrysalis> wgrant: thx
<wgrant> Gin: This is unfortunately what Adobe does to thinks.
<wgrant> veggteppey: What's wrong?
<veggteppey> neeed flash player:P
<veggteppey> Adobe Flash Player, =((((
<wgrant> veggteppey: Oh, the YouTube bug. They're being nasty. Just go to any other Flash site, and it will ask you to install Flash.
<wgrant> veggteppey: Once you've been to another site and installed it, YouTube will work.
<hh> hi anybody any experience with using samba service to access files shared on Vista based pc
<wgrant> veggteppey: Alternatively, you can avoid Flash entirely. The built-in movie player can handle YouTube through a plugin.
<ActionParsnip> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<OMAR_INC> Hello everyone
<DistroJockey> Metatron2: I'd use  sudo tasksel  to select  Ubuntu desktop  (from a base CLI install if I wanted GUI) May be a better way, but that should sort it
<OMAR_INC> I'm new on Ubuntu
<Gin> wgrant, I have enabled that plugin. but how do you use it?
<ActionParsnip> OMAR_INC: welcome
<carlisle> Hola, what's the best package to use with iPod's? I use music player now, but it won't let me create playlists or add files.
<OMAR_INC> Can someone help me?
<ActionParsnip> !hi | OMAR_INC
<ubottu> OMAR_INC: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> !ask | OMAR_INC
<ubottu> OMAR_INC: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<wgrant> DistroJockey, Metatron2: 'sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop' works too
<DistroJockey> wgrant: aye :)
<db92> what would be the performance hit of switching from gnome to kde?
<OMAR_INC> How can I install and use the cube from Ubuntu?
<wgrant> db92: Possibly negative.
<wgrant> db92: But it should be very close to identical.
<ActionParsnip> !compiz | OMAR_INC
<ubottu> OMAR_INC: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Bodsda> db92, no performance upgrade no
<db92> i know theres no performance upgrade, im asking how bad would be the performance "downgrade" :P
<ActionParsnip> OMAR_INC: make sure you have yuor graphics drivers installed or it wont work
<db92> as it needs +memory etc
<carlisle> !iPod
<Bodsda> db92, if any, not much
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<veggteppey> how can it do that wgrant?
<wgrant> db92: Does it? Why?
<OMAR_INC> How can I install graphic drivers
<wgrant> veggteppey: How can what do what?
<db92> wgrant, rumor based idea :P
<veggteppey> uhm, avoid flash palyer totally:P
<wgrant> OMAR_INC: System->Administration->Hardware Drivers.
<wgrant> veggteppey: Applications->Sound and Video->Movie Player.
<OMAR_INC> And then
<Gin> damn, this is so awsome. youtube within Media Player :-)
<wgrant> OMAR_INC: Select your driver...
<wgrant> Gin: Yep :)
<DistroJockey> !ccsm | OMAR_INC
<wgrant> veggteppey: Then Edit->Plugins, and enable YouTube.
<hh> `hi anybody any experience with using samba service to access files shared on Vista based pc
<OMAR_INC> It says I dont have a driver
<Bodsda> !anyone | hh
<wgrant> hh: What problem are you having?
<DistroJockey> :(
<ubottu> OMAR_INC: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<ubottu> hh: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wgrant> OMAR_INC: Then you probably don't need one.
<ActionParsnip> OMAR_INC: what graphics card do you have?
<Bodsda> oh no, ubottu is dying
<veggteppey> how do i then find youtube on the movie player?:p
<OMAR_INC> Ok, what should I do now to use the cube
<DVS01> hi
<DVS01> whats the preferred out of the two? rssh or scponly?
<newbeginer6> click button forward after i choose the language ( i inside the install 1st menu)
<Bodsda> OMAR_INC, you should slow down first ;~)
<hh> wgrant: i am not able see files on vista based pcs by using smb://ipaddrr
<erUSUL> OMAR_INC: use ccsm to configure it
<wgrant> veggteppey: It's in the selection both with 'Playlist'
<OMAR_INC> Ok sorry bodsda
<OMAR_INC> ccsm
<veggteppey> awesome;D
<wgrant> hh: What do you mean you're not able to see them?
<db92> is it possible that installing kde would "break" some of my current apps?
<wgrant> db92: No.
<db92> good :P
<ActionParsnip> db92: no, you only install it next to your gnome insta;l;
<Bodsda> OMAR_INC, no need to apologise, but you need to be thinking about things more, everything youve been told since you came here, you will probably need to use again. Its a good idea to take a note of things people say, perhaps keep a log of your irc sessions aswell ;~)
<hh> wgrant: i mean that the files shared on a pc with vista are not visible ..
<wgrant> hh: They are simple not there, or is there an error?
 * JoaoVr Boas
<Bodsda> db92, kde/gnome apps work on both desktops -- kde apps on gnome & gnome aps on kde
<ActionParsnip> hh: can you ping the vista box? is there any firewalling in between?
<hh> wgrant: the are simply not there
<hh> ActionParsnip: yes i can ping it
<wgrant> hh: Ahh, I think I know why. What happens if you go to a share directly, or try smb://someusername@thathost?
<wgrant> GVFS might be assuming that it can see shares without authentication.
<OMAR_INC> Ok, but how do I use the cube then, since I dont have a hardware driver
<wgrant> When Microsoft Windows Vista says otherwise.
<newbeginer6> does 28% for my ubuntu is enough???
<wgrant> OMAR_INC: What kind of video card do you have?
<ActionParsnip> OMAR_INC: what graphics card do you have in your PC?
<OMAR_INC> a 64MB
<wgrant> newbeginer6: How big is it?
<ActionParsnip> OMAR_INC: make and model please
<wgrant> OMAR_INC: What brand? Intel? ATI? NVIDIA?
<OMAR_INC> Intel
<DVS01> im setting up a user who should only be able to log in and either use sftp or rsync.. should i go with rssh to implement this, or scponly?
<hh> wgrant: when i type smb://some ip address  i see nothing no error and no file
<wgrant> OMAR_INC: You don't need a driver, then.
<Bodsda> OMAR_INC, can you run this command in the terminal                  lspci
<OMAR_INC> Hmm, I dont remember the numbers
<wgrant> hh: Correct - try with username@host instead.
<DistroJockey> hh: yeah, that don't work too well. Try Places - Connect to Server and choose Windows Share, enter the details and then after it fails, click on the server in the browser list
<OMAR_INC> What is the terminal? Sorry I'm very new here
<wgrant> hh: Or navigate to a share directly.
<ActionParsnip> OMAR_INC: try lspci and look for the video card details. Paste that single line in here
<db92> how can i use the cube? :P
<Bodsda> OMAR_INC, Applications -- Accessories -- Terminal
<ActionParsnip> OMAR_INC: its the black box you type commands in
<db92> i installed compiz and everything, just need to know the way to use
<wgrant> OMAR_INC: OK, before we go to a terminal... do you have shadows behind your windows?
<Gin> wgrant, if you watch to watch a movie on youtube with specific id, how do you search for that video in Movie Player?
<newbeginer6> sda5 72%(33.7GB)
<wgrant> db92: Install simple-ccsm.
<Bodsda> db92, did you install ccsm?
<wgrant> newbeginer6: That should be fine.
<db92> yup
<newbeginer6> ubuntu 8.04 (12.8GB)
<OMAR_INC> No I dont have
<Bodsda> db92, do you have a hardware accelartion card?
<wgrant> db92: Open up System->Preferences->Appearance, Visual Effects, and you should have a custom option now.
<db92> yup
<Bodsda> OMAR_INC, do you have a terminal open?
<ActionParsnip> OMAR_INC: hit up the terminal and give us the line :)
<OMAR_INC> Yes
<xandorv_> wgrant: iptraf does the same thing as iftop and a number of other such programs . it gives me the kB/s and bytes transfered per request is there any way to get the total transfer per session ?
<ActionParsnip> lspci
<Bodsda> db92, run this command in a terminal        ccsm        then go to general plugin, then desktop tab, and change desktop numbers to 4
<OMAR_INC> You mean this: OMAR_INC.
<OMAR_INC> hmm
<ActionParsnip> OMAR_INC: in terminal type lspci and hit enter
<newbeginer6> sda5 72%(33.7GB) ubuntu 8.04 (12.8GB)  fine for installation?
<OMAR_INC> I did
<wgrant> xandorv_: Some of the iptraf modes will give you totals.
<wgrant> newbeginer6: It is.
<Bodsda> !paste | OMAR_INC
<ubottu> OMAR_INC: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> OMAR_INC: you'll see a lot of text,read through and find one that looks like its about your grahics or vga adapter
<newbeginer6> ok
<ActionParsnip> paste the single line in here (not the whole thing)
<Bodsda> OMAR_INC, can you put everything the terminal shows on the pastebin site - the link ubottu gave you
<hh> wgrant: hi i tried that smb://username@hostip does not work same result.
<wgrant> hh: OK, let me pull up the bug number for you.
<veggteppey> wgrant, know why i cant enter a mirc server? it sais connection reffused:S
<OMAR_INC> Where is the pastebin
<DVS01> www.pastebin.ca
<Bodsda> OMAR_INC, http://paste.ubuntu.com
<DistroJockey> OMAR_INC: If you ticked Desktop Cube, also tick Rotate Cube
<OMAR_INC> Ok
<ActionParsnip> hh: is the windows firewall turned on? do you have any firewalls enabled?
<db92> Bodsda, doesnt let me, stays @ 1
<SliMM> hello
<ActionParsnip> !hi | SliMM
<ubottu> SliMM: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<hh> ActionParsnip: no firewall all disableb and after all its vista so u know
<Bodsda> db92, do you have all the necessary drivers installed and working correctly?
<SliMM> where can i find php ini for command-line php?
<hh> wgrant: would be great
<ActionParsnip> hh: turn off the vista firewall
<ActionParsnip> hh: it may be rejecting the connection
<hh> ActionParsnip: yeah its offfff
<wgrant> ActionParsnip: That's not the problem - I know what it is.
<ActionParsnip> wgrant: go for it bro
<db92> Bodsda, the "necessary" drivers i know of are the gfx drivers, and these are working properly
<hh> ActionParsnip: it is accepting the ping
<db92> Bodsda, now if it needs more, idno :P
 * ActionParsnip bets he has a blank pass on his vista account
<veggteppey> wgrant, know why i cant enter a mirc server? it sais connection reffused:S
<icyblue> quit
<Bodsda> db92, you may have to ask in #compiz-fusion  but i dont think your graphics card has hardware acceleration
<OMAR_INC> Ok, I pasted it
<ActionParsnip> veggteppey: its an irc server, mirc is the client. Can you connect to any other irc servers using the client?
<ActionParsnip> OMAR_INC: give us the link in here
<Cristi> hi, how do i make a program run at startup?
<Bodsda> ActionParsnip, if its not blank il put a fiver on 'admin'
<ActionParsnip> OMAR_INC: in your address bar
<newbeginer6> should i need to put password?
<xandorv_> wgrant : thanks i tried all the modes the -l option gives me exactly what i want
<db92> Bodsda, i used envyng as i was instructed once and it was all working okay >>
<OMAR_INC> Ok; http://paste.ubuntu.com/21122/
<veggteppey> i can connect with this that im on now, its just 1 server i get connection refused on
<wgrant> ActionParsnip, hh: bug #207072
<hh> ActionParsnip: no i dont have blank pass
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 207072 in gvfs "nautilus does not display samba shares for machines inside an ADS network." [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207072
<ActionParsnip> OMAR_INC: correct. you have learned the pastebin, well done :)
<kling0n> how do I change the default applications launched from a lava app?
<wgrant> xandorv_: Great!
<kling0n> hmm lava=java
<Cristi> how do i make a program run at startup?
<OMAR_INC> :D
<newbeginer6> can i skip to put password?
<DASPRiD> ActionParsnip, you should get rid of vista o.0
<wgrant> newbeginer6: What do you mean?
<Bodsda> OMAR_INC, this is the interesting line -- 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<Cristi> ﻿how do i make a program run at startup?
<BoltCloc1> ﻿Cristi: System > Preferences > Sessions
<ActionParsnip> OMAR_INC: ok you have an Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller
<carlisle> !startupscript
<ubottu> Factoid startupscript not found
<wgrant> DASPRiD: Or we could happily coexist in a heterogenous environment.
<Cristi> BoltCloc1: thank you
<OMAR_INC> Ok...
<kling0n> Cristi: system-preferences-session options
<newbeginer6> i click forward button it ask me who are you?
<DASPRiD> wgrant, uhm....
<carlisle> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<veggteppey> what do u find out ActionParnsip?
<DASPRiD> wgrant, no :P
<newbeginer6> which i need to fill name
<newbeginer6> password
<wgrant> newbeginer6: Yes, fill that in...
<newbeginer6> can i just skip to fill password
<Bodsda> OMAR_INC, it seems like a new card so im gonna guess things will work -- in the terminal type             sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<ActionParsnip> OMAR_INC: so if you websearch for that with Ubuntu on the end of it you should hit gold
<newbeginer6> i don want to remember many many password so can i skip to fill it?
<wildman> hello there, I've just updated my system (according to notification on top bar) and after that it won't boot anymore with the new kernel (-19), one of the updated packages...
<Bodsda> ActionParsnip, what are you looking for with a google search?
<carlisle> this bot's pretty cool :)
<Hemebon1> A hoi hoi. Having trouble adding a route. I get SIOCADDRT: No such process.
<wgrant> Bodsda: I'd say it's actually 3 years old.
<wgrant> Bodsda: Looks like an i865 to me.
<hh> wgrant: can u please tell me the link to bugs and fixes please
<DASPRiD> coexistens with windows... uh, i don't want to think about that :D
<Bodsda> wgrant, bleh -- i dont like intel anyways ,.,.lol,., is it good enough?
<wgrant> newbeginer6: You cannot.
<OMAR_INC> Its like installing something
<Bodsda> OMAR_INC, yep, thats good
<wildman> how do I safely roll back kernel to the working one (this one, 2.6.24-18) ?
<ActionParsnip> OMAR_INC: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=383710
<wgrant> Bodsda: "it's like a slideshow" is one comment about it I've seen.
<newbeginer6> all right
<Bodsda> wgrant, oh dear
<wgrant> wildman: You report the breakage very urgently to the developers.
<wgrant> wildman: What's the problem?
<OMAR_INC> Ok, installing is done, and now?
<Bodsda> OMAR_INC, in the terminal type            ccsm
<Bodsda> and hit enter
<wildman> wgrant, it just doesn't boot... throwing me into an initSOMETHING busy-box prompt after a minute or two
<newbeginer6> should i skip to import the account from my current windows xp?
<OMAR_INC> I did
<ActionParsnip> Bodsda: i think he needs the i810 driver
<DistroJockey> wildman: select it from your grub menu
<Bodsda> OMAR_INC, cool, a new window should appear?
<wgrant> wildman: -18 works, but -19 doesn't? Report a bug immediately, please. For now, select the -18 kernel in the boot menu at startup...
<wildman> wgrant, luckily, the install left old (-18) kernel entries in grub menu and I could boot into it now
<Cristi> i installed cairo dock and i want it to run at startup. where is it installed by defauld?
<wgrant> ActionParsnip: It's -intel these days.
<OMAR_INC> Let me see
<Bodsda> ActionParsnip, if it doesnt work ootb then we'll look into drivers
<wgrant> wildman: That's why.
<DVS01> im setting up a user who should only be able to log in and either use sftp or rsync.. should i go with rssh to implement this, or scponly?
<OMAR_INC> Yes
<wgrant> wildman: But please report a bug, so it gets fixed before 8.04.1
<ActionParsnip> Bodsda: deal
<wildman> DistroJockey, wgrant: that's not a very nice solution, though it is the only one that works
<Bodsda> OMAR_INC, ok, you have a window with lots of things on it,.,. at the top theres one called 'general' click on it
<wildman> wgrant, handy pointer to bug report to avoid me hunting for it?
<wildman> wgrant, please ;)
<OMAR_INC> I got it
<wgrant> DVS01: scponly is always good.
<Bodsda> OMAR_INC, ok, no at the top there are tabs, look for one called 'desktop' and click on it
<wgrant> wildman: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+filebug
<wildman> thx
<OMAR_INC> desktop size?
<DVS01> wgrant: got any reasons to pick it instead of rssh?
<Bodsda> OMAR_INC, 'desktop size' rather
<Bodsda> yeah
<JFlash> does beryl come with hardy heron:
<JFlash> ?
<wgrant> DVS01: Only that I know it because I gave it a security patch last year.
<OMAR_INC> Ok.. I got it
<ActionParsnip> JFlash: its compiz-fusion now
<Hemebon1> Shit!
<Hemebon1> My route broke my connection.
<ActionParsnip> sup Hemebon1
<Bodsda> OMAR_INC, change 'horizontal virtual size' to 4
<wgrant> JFlash: No - Beryl is long dead. Compiz Fusion replaces it, and comes with Ubuntu 8.04 "Hardy Heron"
<DVS01> wgrant: does it have any configuration? i want to be able to allow usage of rsync
<JFlash> does it have that 3d thing?
<Hemebon1> Oh well. No more remote work tonight then.
<wgrant> DVS01: I forget - it has been a while.
<wgrant> JFlash: That's the point.
<OMAR_INC> and what else?
<wgrant> JFlash: Compiz Fusion is rather better than Beryl ever was.
<JFlash> how do I get that cool 3d thing?
<DVS01> wgrant: i'm aware that i could just mount using sshfs and then rsync to it as a local path.. but that adds an extra step
<hellfire> cze
<wgrant> JFlash: Install Ubuntu 8.04 - if you have a compatible video card, it should be enabled.
<rsk> JFlash: enable it if your hardware supports it, easy enough.
<icqnumber> JFlash, there is compiz, compiz fusion, no beryl any more
<Bodsda> OMAR_INC, then in the bottom left corner click 'back' then find the plugins that are called 'desktop cube' and 'rotate cube' tick both of the tick box's by them
<adante> anybody use xfs as main filesystem? comments?
<simNIX> rsync does not need shfs mounted ..
<ActionParsnip> !compiz | JFlash
<ubottu> JFlash: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
 * ActionParsnip think compiz is the only reason people are picking up linux
<Bodsda> ActionParsnip, wow, its like a compiz fest today
<Bodsda> ActionParsnip, i agree
<ActionParsnip> it get sold real fast
<__ryan__>  anyone know of a veoh player for ubuntu?
<OMAR_INC> Ok, seems like I'm finishing ;d
<wgrant> ActionParsnip: It has certainly increased adoption.
<ActionParsnip> gets old*
<wgrant> __ryan__: What is veoh?
<monster1g> ryan whats the ccsm channel?
<Bodsda> OMAR_INC, yep, close ccsm -- then the cube should work
<OMAR_INC> How do I activate it
<carlisle> Anyone know how to get banshee to load the ipod library, make ipod show up?
<__ryan__> wgrant, veoh.com video site, only allows 5min previews unless you have the player
<JFlash> ok but I have hardy heron
<tyguaike> 大家好，谁知道哪个家的笔记本维修历害的
<Bodsda> OMAR_INC, to use the cube, minimize all apps, press the middle mouse button down and move the mouse
<wgrant> OMAR_INC: If it isn't activated, I'm afraid that your video card probably isn't compatible.
<ActionParsnip> carlisle: sorry man, no ipod
<Bodsda> wgrant, it is activated
<OMAR_INC> I'll try it out now
<wgrant> Bodsda: Is Compiz running, though?
<icqnumber> monsieurledan, you can talk about ccsm in #compiz-fusion channel
<JFlash> do I need to type a given  key combination to get the 3d thingie?
<carlisle> np
<Bodsda> wgrant, dunno,.,.we'll find out in a min
<monster1g> wgrant, whats the channel for ccsm?
<[Zenwalk]_Draco> tyguaike, 这里是英文区。。。。
<Bodsda> #compiz-fusion
<monster1g> thanks again for the help! :D
<wgrant> JFlash: What was that to?
<Bodsda> monster1g, ^^
<icqnumber> monster1g, , you can talk about ccsm in #compiz-fusion channel
<[Zenwalk]_Draco> 应该没人看得懂吧
<jussi01> !cn
<OMAR_INC> Too bad, my video card >_>
<JFlash> what?
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<icqnumber> monster1g,was not for you sorry
<newbeginer6> my laptop is installing the ubuntu now.
<wgrant> JFlash: Your comment about running Hardy Heron.
<wgrant> newbeginer6: Yay!
<icqnumber> monsieurledan, was not for you sorry
<Bodsda> OMAR_INC, ok, in a terminal type          compiz --replace             then the screen may go weird, pastebin all the information in the terminal after that
<JFlash> i tried ALT - TAB but i dont get anything 3d
<DVS01> wgrant: got any resources i should look at regarding rssh/scponly?
<Bodsda> ActionParsnip, your turn for the drivers dude
<wgrant> JFlash: That's not 3D by default.
<newbeginer6> does ubuntu got virus attacking or not?
<Bodsda> no
<wgrant> JFlash: Do you have shadows behind your windows?
<ActionParsnip> JFlash: try alt+ctrl and drag the screen
<thekillah> hi
<DVS01> are there any viruses for linux?
<wgrant> newbeginer6: We do not :)
<Bodsda> DVS01, no
<JFlash> ah
<andash> DVS01: yes
<wgrant> DVS01: No real ones, no.
<JFlash> i do have shadows i think
<DVS01> i havent heard of any, but i have heard that there are a few..
<gordonjcp> DVS01: not really
<Bodsda> andash, care to explain?
<tyguaike> here have china ?
 * ActionParsnip hi5s Bodsda
<gordonjcp> DVS01: there aren't any practical ones
<wgrant> JFlash: OK, then open up Application->Add/Remove, and install CompizConfig Settings Manager.
<Bodsda> ActionParsnip, what?
<andash> Bodsda: there are viruses for Linux, thats what he asked
<ActionParsnip> Bodsda: like a tag team, who needs drivers?
<DVS01> i mean if you write a virus that follows the plan that windows viruses do.. modify an executable to make it infect other executables, it'd still be confined to user permissions, etc..
<thekillah> who is the german channel ?
<wgrant> JFlash: That will allow you to configure Compiz for as much bling as you could possibly imagine, plus more.
<Bodsda> ActionParsnip, OMAR_INC
<gordonjcp> DVS01: correct
<wgrant> !de | thekillah
<newbeginer6> so ubuntu no need antivirus?
<ActionParsnip> !de | thekillah
<ubottu> thekillah: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mortis> When I try to boot Ubuntu natively, and install, it just goes to a command screen.
<wgrant> newbeginer6: Correct.
<ActionParsnip> OMAR_INC: ok so we know you have an intel graphics card
<gordonjcp> DVS01: you'd actually need to run them as root, ie. take deliberate steps to infect other files
<mortis> I see the Ubuntu logo, then it goes to a command screen.
<ActionParsnip> OMAR_INC: it needs drivers to work at full whack
<JFlash> ok
<Bodsda> ActionParsnip, ok, so team pla,,.,. i do the easy bit then bring you in for the debugging ;~)
<Kartagis> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<wgrant> ActionParsnip: Not -intel...
<newbeginer6> woow
<newbeginer6> so good
<wgrant> newbeginer6: Indeed!
<mortis> When I try to boot Ubuntu natively, and install, it just goes to a command screen.
<newbeginer6> even go porno web sites also no worried?
<wgrant> mortis: Please don't repeat your question so frequently.
<Bodsda> newbee617, family friendly please
<Kartagis> there is a misspelling in the above sentence. who owns ubottu?
<Kartagis> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DVS01> gordonjcp: the only useful kind that i can think of is perhaps one (probably would be referred to as a rootkit) that modifies common apps like ls, ps, etc.. to make those apps hide the 'virus' from the user
<Bodsda> Kartagis, ubuntu does
<ActionParsnip> Bodsda: whatever makes it go :)
<Bodsda> sort of
<JFlash> its not listed as a "supported application"
<JFlash> is that bad?
<Bodsda> ActionParsnip, yeah ;~)
<mortis> When I try to install Ubuntu, it shows the logo, but then goes to a command promt screen
<ActionParsnip> OMAR_INC: you there dude??
<wgrant> Kartagis: Say '!no tr is somepropersentence here', and somebody will pick it up.
<gordonjcp> DVS01: that is indeed a rootkit, but that's a very different thing
<wgrant> JFlash: No.
<JFlash> "avanced desktop effects settings"
<Bodsda> Kartagis, if you wish to have the spelling mistake corrected, go to #ubuntu-ops and ask them to change it
<JFlash> is that it?
<wgrant> JFlash: It is.
<ActionParsnip> mortis: log in then type startx
<gordonjcp> DVS01: that's not to say that there are no vulnerabilities in Linux (or any other Unix)
<Bodsda> !ping | OMAR_INC
<ubottu> OMAR_INC: ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<OMAR_INC> I lagged
<DVS01> gordonjcp: viruses in linux have to obey the rules.. i love that :D
<JFlash> thanks guys
<Bodsda> OMAR_INC, ok, did it work?
<ActionParsnip> OMAR_INC: better now?
<DistroJockey> mortis: try the Alternate CD instead
<mortis> Log in?
<mortis> I can't log in to Ubuntu if it's not even installed.
<OMAR_INC> My lagg is gone now, yes
<ActionParsnip> mortis: yeah dont you have a login prompt?
<Kartagis> !no tr is Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, Turkce yardim ya da geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<mortis> Nope. I'm talking about installing
<gordonjcp> DVS01: if you really want you can always just do "sudo apt-get install rootkit"
<Kartagis> cool
<wgrant> Kartagis: Hopefully the ops will make that change soon.
<ActionParsnip> mortis: ahh, you are waiting to install
<mortis> Yeah.
<newbeginer6> ubuntu save a lot of money?
<mortis> Wait, what?
<mortis> I sat for like 10 minutes with a command prompt up...
<mortis> It doesn'
<mortis> doesn't say it's installing or anything
<wgrant> newbeginer6: Yep.
<ActionParsnip> mortis: try a text based install
<DVS01> gordonjcp: yah, like that recent root exploit (jessica_biel_naked_in_my_bed.c) that affected Linux 2.6.17 - 2.6.24.1
<wgrant> mortis: Does it mention something about initramfs and busybox?
<mortis> How?
<mortis> Yes, wgrant.
<ActionParsnip> OMAR_INC: do you get any output when you run compiz --replace
<wildman> wgrant, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/240901 dun, bug reported
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240901 in linux "After updating to kernel 2.6.24-19 system doesn't boot anymore" [Undecided,New]
<wgrant> mortis: Oh dear. Which Ubuntu release?
<Gin> how to set ubuntu to use vlc to play a DVD instead of movie player?
<Bodsda> OMAR_INC, go to   System --> Preferences --> Appearance --> Visual effects (tab) --> Select 'Extra'
<mortis> 8.04
<ActionParsnip> mortis: when you first boot the cd, read the screen
<OMAR_INC> Yes a lot
<OMAR_INC> Ok
<wildman> oups, I didn't know there was a robot for bugs too :P
<DVS01> gordonjcp: i was very pleased to see that when i tried that exploit on a kernel with grsecurity installed, instead of gaining root access, the machine crashed. more secure in my opinion to crash than to give root :D
<wgrant> wildman: Bug #1
<ActionParsnip> OMAR_INC: can you do another pastebin with the text ;)
<ActionParsnip> !paste | OMAR_INC
<ubottu> OMAR_INC: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<wgrant> wildman: It's a very nice bot.
<Bodsda> wildman, theres a robot for everything ;~)
<wgrant> Except it didn't work this time.
<wildman> wgrant, indeed
<wildman> Bodsda, looks like :)
<ActionParsnip> !coffee | wildman
<ubottu> wildman: coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<JFlash> " as much bling as you could possibly imagine plus more"  <<  wow, I like the sound of that!
<mortis> wgrant, I am using 8.04, why?
<Bodsda> wildman, the beauty of it is, anyone can have an irc bot
<ActionParsnip> JFlash: it gets old really fast
<DVS01> gordonjcp: ever tried that exploit?
<DVS01> it exploits vmsplice
<kane77> I just realised that wine 1.0 was released.. is it going to be added to repository?
<Bodsda> kane77, if you add the wine repo it will be in apt
<wgrant> DVS01: Except that practically every machine will have been upgraded.
<wildman> ok ppl, back to do 'real' work now, thanks for your help, cya soon
<Bodsda> cya wildman
<wgrant> See you, wildman.
<carlisle> ActionParsnip, seems gtkpod is better suited to recognize the ipod.
<newbeginer> 81%
<newbeginer> i will on ubuntu soon
<kane77> Bodsda, have to check if there is repository for amd64...
<OMAR_INC> What do I have to pastebin
<Bodsda> kane77, its the same repo
<Bodsda> kane77, im on 64bit and its fine
<kane77> Bodsda, ok, thank you
<Bodsda> OMAR_INC, all the output the terminal gave after you ran   compiz --replace
<carlisle> btw I'm loving ubuntu. 4 days into using it :)
<Bodsda> !yay | carlisle
<ubottu> carlisle: Glad you made it! :-)
<wgrant> carlisle: That's why we exist.
<ActionParsnip> carlisle: then use it dude. In your case, that one is the "best"
<ubuntu_> can anybody help to me? i ask it because anyone who say yes get out when i tell my problem
<wgrant> !ask | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Bodsda> ubuntu_, then no..... ask your question, anyone who can help will
<carlisle> I know, I already used it.
<ubuntu_> i cant use liveCD forever
<Bodsda> ubuntu_, then only use it for a while
<JFlash> guys I enabled "desktop cube" efx
<JFlash> how do I see it now?
<wgrant> JFlash: You need to also enable "Rotate Cube".
<JFlash> should I also enable "rotate cube"?
<JFlash> ok
<__ryan__> fyi there's #compiz
<wgrant> You can then middle-click and drag on the desktop, or Ctrl+Alt+drag anywhere.
<newbeginer> installation complete. now i ready to restart computer
<DistroJockey> JFlash: did you also enable Rotate Cube?
<Bodsda> #compiz-fusion
<ubuntu_> i have a ntfs disk and i need to instal kubuntu on it because it doesnt have any system yet... but i have important data there
<wgrant> newbeginer: See you soon.
<newbeginer> yes
<newbeginer> very happy
<Bodsda> ubuntu_, so create a new set of partitions in the empty space
<JFlash> i can rotate the window now on alt + control + drag
<JFlash> but i dont see a cube
<ubuntu_> there is no empty space
<wgrant> JFlash: Ah, it's just a flat plane?
<newbeginer> how do i chat with u guys if i inside ubuntu
<JFlash> yea
<Bodsda> JFlash, did you change the amount of desktops to 4?
<wgrant> JFlash: Adjust the desktop size in the general options.
<JFlash> no
<JFlash> ah ok
<wgrant> newbeginer: How are you chatting with us now?
<Bodsda> newbeginer, install an irc client
<ubuntu_> bodsda there is no empty space
<wgrant> ubuntu_: Resize the partition,t hen?
<newbeginer> i use another computer with windows
<newbeginer> but ubuntu?
<KC> wgrant: how big for Swap did you have.
<ubuntu_> wgrant how? ERROR(13): Opening '/dev/sda1' as NTFS failed: Permission denied
<wgrant> newbeginer: There is an IRC application installed by default - Pidgin can do it.
<wgrant> ubuntu_: Using the Ubuntu installer.
<Bodsda> ubuntu_, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/mountPoint
<newbeginer> okay
<wgrant> KC: I have 3GB, but my workload will be completely different from yours.
<wgrant> Bodsda: How will that resize it?
<ubuntu_> wgrant installer say that only new partition creation
<kling0n> ubuntu_: check if your user is in the 'disk' group
<Bodsda> wgrant, i was trying to resolve the mounting error not the size
<JFlash> it wont let me set up to more than 1 in "Number of desktops"
<ActionParsnip> !irc | newbeginer
<ubottu> newbeginer: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ubuntu_> badsda, terminal say that on resize needs umount first
<ubuntu_> kling0n i am on liveCD
<Bodsda> ubuntu_, ok, so unmount it
<ubuntu_> badsda okay there is ERROR(13): Opening '/dev/sda1' as NTFS failed: Permission denied
<wgrant> ubuntu_: Does the installer really not have an option to resize it!?
<KC> wgrant: so you got hibernate function?
<zetheroo> since the last kernel update Skype no longer has any sound capabilities
<zetheroo> please help
<JFlash> wgrant: it wont let me  slide up to more than 1 desktop
<wgrant> JFlash: Horizontal virtual size.
<wgrant> KC: I use suspend instead.
<ubuntu_> wgrant yea? but if i mount it i can use my data
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: did you mount with sudo?
<wgrant> ubuntu_: Don't you want to resize it, and no get at the data?
<mortis> Can anyone help me?
<ubuntu_> actionparsnip LIVE CD
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: reinstall it
<OMAR_INC> I cant do anything, completely lagging, I cant open Firefox to pastebin
<stef_> http://news.softpedia.com/images/extra/LINUX/small/photoshopcsonubuntu-small_001.jpg what skin is this?
<mortis> Why does it send me to a busybox command prompt when I try to install UBuntu?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_ doesnt matter any
<zetheroo> ﻿ActionParsnip: did that 2 times as well as a reboot... no good
<Bodsda> OMAR_INC, in a terminal type     top     and tell us what is using the most cpu and memory
<dr_Willis> OMAR_INC,  the 'pastebinit' command is handy. You can paste to pastebin without a browser.
<ubuntu_> actionparsnip yea sudo
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: sudo mkdir /mnt/data; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/data
<wgrant> OMAR_INC: I regret to inform you that my initial presumption was correct - your video card is too old.
<ubuntu_> i have a ntfs drive, linux cant resize it, why?
<OMAR_INC> 94% Firefox
<DistroJockey> mortis: not sure, but try with the Alternate CD
<OMAR_INC> Now 32% Firefox
<wgrant> ubuntu_: What tells you that you can't resize it?
<mortis> Where can I get the alternate CD?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: you dont mount the drive to resize it dude
<Slart> ubuntu_: afaik ubuntu can resize ntfs.. I think it can even do it from the installer.. is the partition mounted?
<JFlash> did I quit?
<ubuntu_> actionparsnip, i need to install system on that fucking drive but linux cant do anything
<ubuntu_> ERROR(13): Opening '/dev/sda1' as NTFS failed: Permission denied
<ubuntu_> ERROR(13): Opening '/dev/sda1' as NTFS failed: Permission denied
<FloodBot1> ubuntu_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: if the drive is mounted, its in use
<wgrant> JFlash: You did.
<zetheroo> please help ... no sound in Skype since last kernel update .... -19-generic
<JFlash> as soon as I set it , it restarted evrything
<wgrant> !language | ubuntu_
<ubuntu_> it is umountd
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<JFlash> is that normal?
<wgrant> ubuntu_: What are you doing to get that message.
<wgrant> *?
<wgrant> JFlash: Not at all.
<OMAR_INC> How can I set everything back to like it was
<JFlash> like I had firefox open and a bunch of things, is that all gone? or just somewhere else?
<Bodsda> OMAR_INC, type     killall firefox
<mortis> Where can I get the Alternate CD?
<wgrant> JFlash: Did your screen go black?
<JFlash> however, I do get the cube now
<ubuntu_> i use terminal with ntfsresize /dev/sda1
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: have you websearched a how-to for this at all?
<wgrant> mortis: http://www.ubuntu.com/
<JFlash> yea, it went black
<Slart> !alternate | mortis
<ubottu> mortis: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<wgrant> ubuntu_: Oh, no, no, no.
<ActionParsnip> !alternate | mortis
<wgrant> ubuntu_: Run the installer.
<ubuntu_> my browsers doesnt works with dialup
<Slart> ubuntu_: tried sudo with that?
<ubuntu_> yea
<wgrant> ubuntu_: What does that have to do with running the installer?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: so how are you chatting now?
<DVS01> ubuntu_: try using parted
<ubuntu_> only one option enabled - new partiotion
<JFlash> i only would like to know if my firefox session is till running somewhre or it's gone?
<ubuntu_> but i can use my data if i mount druve
<jeanswest> lumqq
<ubuntu_> i dont have it on liveCd
<wgrant> ubuntu_: But using your data won't let you resize it!
<wgrant> ubuntu_: System->Administration->Partition Editor.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: use whatever you are chatting on (as it has a www connection) to research what you need to do
<mortis> Thanks
<ubuntu_> i know, umount -> installer
<Bodsda> !who | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ubuntu_> actionpersnip only text browsers are works now
<maek> has anyone figured out how to change the text colour on the Firefox 3 widgets when using a dark theme ??
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: http://www.nishants.net/articles/ntfsresize.htm
<ubuntu_> omg
<ubuntu_> do u use w3m for that?
<poisonkiller> hi ppl
<wgrant> ubuntu_: What does System->Administration->Partition Editor say?
<cjk2> w3m is good.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: please direct your text
<Dr_willis_> i like 'links -g'
<Dr_willis_> :)
<Bodsda> !hi | poisonkiller
<ubottu> poisonkiller: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: see how we put your name at the start of stuff when its directed at you. Thats good
<ubuntu_> w3m is bad, no working scripts on autorization
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: please do it so we know who you are talking to
<DVS01> ubuntu_, you should try using gparted for your partitioning issues.. it works pretty well. boots from a livecd
<newbeginer5> how to i type the room
<lolcatz> hi can't get my virtualbox started .. it says virtual box ose modules generic not installed but I did install it
<newbeginer5> go inside ubuntu
<Bodsda> newbeginer, i dont quite understand your question
<ubuntu_> dvs01 gparted is not in my distro
<Slart> !whois newbeginer5
<wgrant> DVS01: It's also installed in Ubuntu...
<ubottu> Slart: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Slart> bah
<andash> lolcatz: i think its broken atm...
<wgrant> ubuntu_: System->Administration->Partition Editor isn't there?
<SpaT>  sorry for being slightly of topic but for a gaming pc (and only occasional compiling) would it be smart to take a quad core or duo core cpu? (choise between  Intel® Core™ 2 Duo E8400 and Intel® Core™ 2 Quad Q6600)
<Slart> !malaysia | newbeginer5
<ubottu> Factoid malaysia not found
<poisonkiller> does Rappelz run under wine 1.0/cedega?
<lolcatz> <andash>  : should I reinstall virtual box again?
<Slart> !ma | newbeginer5
<ubottu> Factoid ma not found
<wgrant> SpaT: You want another channel.
<ubuntu_> wgrant yes i have it
<Bodsda> poisonkiller, #winehq   please
<poisonkiller> SpaT: dual core i think
<ActionParsnip> SpaT: i'd go dual core with more ram and better gfx card
<SpaT> wgrant: what channel?
<wgrant> ubuntu_: That's gpartedc.
<Slart> ok.. I should go sit in the corner now
<wgrant> SpaT: ##hardware? I don't know. #ubuntu-offtopic, maybe.
<ActionParsnip> Slart: sup?
<ubuntu_> what terminal command for it
<poisonkiller> SpaT: quad core is more for video and 3d editing
<wgrant> ubuntu_: gparted
<Bodsda> !who | ubuntu_ please, youve been asked several times
<ubottu> ubuntu_ please, youve been asked several times: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DVS01> quad core is good for virtualization too
<Slart> ActionParsnip: no ubottu shortcut for malaysia?
<andash> lolcatz: isuppose you can check this thread out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=737305&page=8
<DVS01> very good actually
<SpaT> poisonkiller: ok thanks
<wgrant> !my
<ActionParsnip> Slart: no idea sorry man
<ubottu> Factoid my not found
<wgrant> Huh.
<ActionParsnip> !ma
<ubottu> Factoid ma not found
<Mez> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubotu
<ActionParsnip> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<SpaT> wgrant: never would have guessed there was a hardware channel tnx!
<yakobmatrix> !twinview
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<yakobmatrix> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Bodsda> !msgthebot | yakobmatrix
<ubottu> yakobmatrix: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Balachmar> Hi, I have a question on software raid. I am following this instruction: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID?highlight=(raid) But I have one question. Do I need to create the root partition, swap partition and home partition before or after creating the raid?
<yakobmatrix> Bodsda: hey I just looking for some information
<roadrunner-09> after each reboot i keep losing desktop settings. theme, background, panel icons
<Balachmar> roadrunner-09: Are you using the live cd?
<wgrant> roadrunner-09: You aren't using a live CD by any chance, are you?
<Dr_willis_> roadrunner-09,  are you using wubi?
<roadrunner-09> no
<Bodsda> yakobmatrix, yes, but looking for information in a pm with the bot means less flooding for the channel
<roadrunner-09> installed
<Balachmar> roadrunner-09: And no cd in the drive?
<lolcatz> <andash>  : thankx for the links
<yakobmatrix> whatever
<Slart> roadrunner-09: is your home folder mounted correctly?
<roadrunner-09> no
<Bodsda> roadrunner-09, why not?
 * ActionParsnip hates wubi
<newbeginer9> still don;t know how to go ubuntu irc chatroom
<Slart> newbeginer9: you are here.. this is it
<wgrant> newbeginer9: You're here.
<NickGarvey> newbeginer9: welcome
<Bodsda> newbeginer9, err,. your in the ubuntu irc room
<ActionParsnip> !hi | newbeginer9
<ubottu> newbeginer9: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<roadrunner-09> never had this problem
<newbeginer9> what i mean is
<newbeginer9> inside ubuntu
<newbeginer9> now i'm still at windows
<Slart> newbeginer9: ah.. you're looking for an irc-client for ubuntu..
<newbeginer9> i have 2 computer here
<newbeginer9> yes
<Balachmar> newbeginer: I am using xchat
<Bodsda> newbeginer9, install an irc client such as xchat, connect to ubuntu servers (irc.freenode.net) and type   /j #ubuntu
<Slart> newbeginer9: there is a program called xchat.. in the Applications, Internet menu
<StooJ> xchat newbeginer9
<ActionParsnip> newbeginer9: xchat, pidgin
<DVS01> heh.. an irc client..
<wgrant> Slart: Not by default.
<TuniX12> newbeginer chatzilla xchat xhat-gnome
<Slart> newbeginer9: oh.. my bad.. you'll have to run this first "sudo apt-get install xchat"
<Bodsda> irssi
<Slart> thanks, wgrant
<maek> has anyone figured out how to change the text colour on the Firefox 3 widgets when using a dark theme ??
<DVS01> i actually was unable to find an irc client for linux that i enjoy. i ended up creating a windows xp VM hosted by vmware server on one of my linux boxes.. this winxp vm does nothing but run mirc. i use it via vnc :D
<wgrant> Slart: Best to not ask people to drop to the commandline just for that.
<Bodsda> maek, not really an ubuntu thing im afraid, try in #mozilla or #firefox
<ActionParsnip> DVS01: wont mirc run via wine?
<wgrant> DVS01: Wine?
<Kartagis> !w32 codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<maek> Bodsda, cheers
<DVS01> i tried mirc in wine.. it runs pretty bad
<wgrant> DVS01: I prefer irssi.
<ActionParsnip> DVS01: whats so great about mirc?
<Bodsda> maek, your welcome
<newbeginer9> u mean type "sudo apt-get install xchat"  inside terminal?
<Kartagis> use kvirc
<am2> AS
<Bodsda> newbeginer9, yes
<wgrant> newbeginer9: There's a better way - Application->Add/Remove. Search for XChat.
<Slart> newbeginer9: yes
<DVS01> ActionParsnip: well ive been using it since 1995.. i like the interface
<ActionParsnip> DVS01: fair point
<Bodsda> wgrant, why is that a 'better' way?
<liam> Hi everyone
<wgrant> Bodsda: Because there's no need to drop to the commandline just for this.
<ActionParsnip> DVS01: like me and KDE
<Bodsda> wgrant, whats wrong with dropping to cli?
<wgrant> Bodsda: It gives people a bad impression, and it generally confuses people to death.
<Ziroday> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<DVS01> ActionParsnip: its actually a pretty sweet setup.. logs and downloads are sent to a network drive, so the vm itself stores nothing important. if it gets a malware infection, etc... i simply load the latest snapshot
<liam> Can I get some help with Ubuntu Drivers here? :-)
<Bodsda> wgrant, i never use a gui app if theres a cli version, save FF and xchat -- it may confuse people but it doesnt mean gui is better
<newbeginer9> oic
<ActionParsnip> DVS01: you can export logs via network mounts in linux apps, seems a bit of a space glutton for one measly app
<wgrant> Bodsda: I am a rare GUI user as well, but it doesn't mean I need to subject all people to the CLI on their first day.
<TuniX12> liam: dont ask to ask
<newbeginer9> ubuntu ask me to update
<wgrant> Bodsda: We don't develop GUI tools so people can ignore them.
<newbeginer9> should i need to update all?
<ActionParsnip> liam: for what hardware
<wgrant> newbeginer9: It is advisable - there are security updates.
<liam> the S-Video card on Dell Insipirion 1525
<DVS01> ActionParsnip: my irc setup is actually sorta funny.. for me to irc, 5 machines are involved. 1. vmware host, 2. winxp vm with mirc, 3. dvs01.net for the hostname, 4. comm box makes a tunnel to dvs01.net, 5. some machine VNC's to the winxp vm
<TuniX12> newbeginer as you want
<ActionParsnip> liam: what graphics card is it?
<Bodsda> wgrant, haha,. different views,.,.i would hate to see linux totally gui dependant so i like to suggest cli alternatives first,.,. but its a fair point that it confuses newcomers
<Slart> wgrant: hmm.. can't really say I agree about the "bad impression" bit.. and from what I've seen in here, running stuff in a terminal doesn't confuse people that much.. but this is getting !ot I wont argue
<ActionParsnip> DVS01: complicated much
<wgrant> Bodsda: Oh, as would I. I find GUIs to be slow and cumbersome.
<Bodsda> Slart, go on... you know you want to ;~)
<wgrant> But they're easier to pick up for newbies.
<liam> Intel Graphics Media Accelerator X3100
<Dr_willis_> From what people ive taught  the terminal is often VERY clear anc concise. :) much easier then looking over their shoulder and saying.. "no the next menu item.. now click over there..." :)
<Slart> Bodsda: nggh... must resist urge.. ;)
<Bodsda> wgrant, yep,.., it takes longer to do simple tasks aswell,.,. first thing i did on this install was add a terminal hotkey and start a terminal upon login ;~)
<newbeginer9> i saw xchat
<LimCore> Dr_willis_: nonsense
<Bodsda> Slart, the urge is too strong!!!!!
<newbeginer9> so just download it?
<Bodsda> newbeginer9, yep
<wgrant> newbeginer9: That's right.
<DVS01> ActionParsnip: it seems complex, but it works pretty well. theres also an added benefit in that i can actually have a secured windows setup.. since all it does is irc and is behind a nat (not to mention that i take snapshots in case of compromise), its actually a pretty secure winxp :D
<ActionParsnip> liam: should work out of the box apparently, you just getting no svideo?
<Bodsda> DVS01, did you just use the word 'secure' and the word 'windows' in the same sentence without 'NOT' being in there somewhere?
<ActionParsnip> DVS01: you could make a bootable xp cd and put your mirc thing on it, system runs purely in ram then
<Balachmar> Could anyone help me with setting up software raid, because I am confused if I need to create separate partitions before or after creating the raid 5 device
<dlozarie> hi guys...how do I know if I'm using the latest version of Firefox? I've run the update mgr, but just want to make sure. :D
<ActionParsnip> no need for snapshot storage
<Bodsda> dlozarie, in a terminal type     firefox --version
<wgrant> dlozarie: In Firefox, run Help->About?
<kidbuntu> mysql
<liam> yeah the graphics card is working fine, but I cant get anything when I plug the laptop into the TV
<kidbuntu> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<testola> hey! need to cut out parts of videos.. in avi files for example... what gui program can i use?
<Slart> Balachmar: it's been a while since I did this.. but afaik you create the partitions first (there is a partition type for raid volume).. then create the software raid thingy
<Bodsda> wgrant, gui vs cli,.,. which is faster for that task??? lol ;~)
<dlozarie> Bodsda, thnx. wgrant, yeah I did that but I'm still not sure. it said firefox 3 tho. :D
<wgrant> dlozarie: If it asked you to upgrade Firefox in the past 12 hours, you should have it?
<wgrant> Bodsda: Firefox is a GUI application.
<Slart> testola: avidemux or something
<Slart> !info avidemux
<ubottu> avidemux (source: avidemux): a free video editor - gtk version. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.4.1-0.0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2979 kB, installed size 7880 kB
<Bodsda> wgrant, yeah, but finding the version is quicker with cli if the app isnt already loaded
<dlozarie> wgrant, it says "Mozilla Firefox 3.0, Copyright (c) 1998 - 2008 mozilla.org" that's the latest, right? :D
<wgrant> Whereas to do it through a terminal, one has to work out where on earth the terminal menu item is, and check they got the command right.
<wgrant> Bodsda: Why wouldn't Firefox already be running?
<wgrant> dlozarie: Yep.
<Balachmar> @Slart which partitions need to have the bootable flag on then? only one or all?
<wgrant> Balachmar: Not one.
<Slart> Balachmar: oh.. you're booting from the raid?
<dlozarie> yee-haw! off to boot into vista to participate in Download Day from there. thanks!
<bakersfieldboy> i just woke up please help how do i use my terminal
<poisonkiller> Ubuntus unrar is much faster than Windows's WinRAR... that is so cool :D
<bakersfieldboy> lol
<Slart> bakersfieldboy: Applications, accessoires, terminal
<Balachmar> @Slart yes I want to boot from the raid as well
<jrib> !terminal | bakersfieldboy
<ubottu> bakersfieldboy: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jrib> !cli > bakersfieldboy (read the private message from ubottu)
<Bodsda> wgrant, haha,.,. i never even new about the firefox help->about
<Bodsda> knew*
<Slart> Balachmar: that's a different story then.. I've never done that before
<wgrant> Bodsda: Same as any other GUI application since ~ Windows 3.1.
<bakersfieldboy> ty
<Bodsda> wgrant, yeah, but i dont use gui often so i no not of these things
<bakersfieldboy> slart ty
<Slart> you're welcome, bakersfieldboy
<Balachmar> @Slart ok, I guess only root partition needs to be bootable
<glitsj16> hi all
<testola> Slart: thx!
<bakersfieldboy> ubottu ty
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<racquad> hi guys. I have an equipament in my network that I don't know which is it IP address. Do you know any tool that ping all the possible ip addresses, so I could find the IP of that equipament?
<Bodsda> Balachmar, usually the partition that holds the   /boot   folder needs to be bootable
<bakersfieldboy> jrib ty
<wgrant> racquad: nmap
<racquad> wgrant: with which options?
 * wgrant vanishes for a few minutes.
<DVS01> ActionParsnip: i dont have a physical machine for that, it'd end up being in a vm anyways
<Balachmar> @bodsda that was what I meant, but you are more precise
<Bodsda> Balachmar, yeah your right, you can have a seperate boot partition if you want, but then things with grub get complicated
<bluekb> I am looking for a way to play sound out of both my speakers and headphones at the same time.  I upgraded to 8.04 and now it seems when the headphones are plugged in I no longer have the option.
<Balachmar> @bodsda, I want to create 3 partitions mounted to: /, swap and /home
<liam> ActionParsnip any idea?
<Balachmar> So only one of them needs to be bootable, the one for / right?
<bakersfieldboy> no way ubottu is not a bot is it ???
<Bodsda> Balachmar, i have a GCSE exam in a min so i need to leave, but that is a normal partition table
<jrib> Balachmar: yes, it is
<Bodsda> Balachmar, the / partition needs to be bootable oon that setup
<jrib> Balachmar: ignore me
<Balachmar> @Bodsda thanks and good luck!
<jrib> bakersfieldboy: yes, ubottu is a bot
 * Balachmar wonders what GCSE stands for...
<Bodsda> Balachmar, cheers dude,.,. cya
<Bodsda> i have no idea
<bluekb> I have found several forum threads where people want to disable (do the opposite) having both go at the same time, but I'd like the control for whichever I feel like.
<Balachmar> @Bodsda :D lol
<Bodsda> Balachmar, -- google says..................General Certificate of Secondary Education
<bakersfieldboy> lol too cool thay must have ever dum question in the book for it (ubotto)
<Balachmar> Bodsda thanks and good luck again!
<bakersfieldboy> want to see if i can ask bottu another question
<quinn> bakersfieldboy, you can have a try
<bakersfieldboy> how do i update ubuntu
<bakersfieldboy> see if that works
<Slart> bakersfieldboy: you can even torture him in private.. /msg ubottu what is ubuntu?
<bakersfieldboy> ok
<Slart> !upgrade | bakersfieldboy
<ubottu> bakersfieldboy: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Slart> bakersfieldboy: I think you have to put the name of the bot in the question
<bakersfieldboy> lol i love it
<Slart> bakersfieldboy: or use the !keyword thingy
<math01141> hello guys
<Slart> hello math01141
<math01141> i a having a little problem
<Slart> math01141: tell us all about it
<bakersfieldboy> ha ha (thingy)
<math01141> when iam traing to check permitions
<lubosz> no firefox 3 rc3 in the repositories?!
<math01141> says
<Slart> lubosz: I think it's just firefox 3 now
<Slart> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 (hardy), package size 64 kB, installed size 120 kB
<KC> is there any idea for me on the way to playing Video by MPlyaer? the problem is got sound and no screen while it playing. and i have already extract win32 codes in /var/local/lib/win32/
<lubosz> i think rc3=final
<math01141> tha permition of"/" could not be determined
<math01141> that happens at all hdrives
<Slart> math01141: how do you check the permissions? in a terminal? using nautilus?
<math01141> nautilus
<math01141> +that i am getting an error at start up
<Slart> math01141: ah.. look at that.. I get that too
<math01141> says something about languages
<math01141> xaxax
<DVS01> xanax?
<Slart> math01141: try writing "dmesg" in a terminal and see if you can see the error there
<glitsj16> KC: have you tried the different video drivers in the preferences to check whether none of them gives you better results ?
<Slart> math01141: use "dmesg | less" so you can use arrow up and arrow down to scroll
<math01141> hmmm
<math01141> that seems hard for me
<Slart> math01141: in the menu Applications, accessories, click on terminal
<Slart> math01141: then write "dmesg | less" without the quotation marks
<vinboy> hi
<vinboy> i just noticed that my laptop doesn't have pcmcia
<vinboy> is that normal?
<wgrant> vinboy: For laptops produced within the past 3 years, that's quite normal.
<MrElendig> vinboy: some newer laptops have dropped pcmcia
<vinboy> ok thx wgrant... i didn't notice it when i bought it :D
<wgrant> Though the transition period for some manufacturers differs by a very long period.
<MrElendig> often in favour for cardbus
<wgrant> MrElendig: CardBus is 32-bit PCMCIA....
<vinboy> MrElendig: what is cardbus?? where to find it?
<MrElendig> wgrant: in a smaller physical format
<math01141> i did that slart thx
<vinboy> i only have USB and some standard port
<math01141> bud whats the meening of this?
<wgrant> MrElendig: You mean ExpressCard?
<wgrant> MrElendig: CardBus was around in '96.
<Slart> math01141: to find the error message again
<MrElendig> probably
<MrElendig> :p
<Slart> math01141: so you can paste it here =)
<math01141> thx
<poisonkiller> how can i make my sound volume higher than maximum?
<Slart> poisonkiller: well.. the definition of maximum kind of says it all.. you can't
<erat123> ﻿poisonkiller: put an amp on your speakers
<Slart> poisonkiller: unless you get amplified speakers
<LimCore> Slart: sure you can
<arvind_khadri> hey doesnt evolution fetch the mails with labels???
<wgrant> arvind_khadri: Labels?
<IdleOne> what came first the chicken or the egg and how big was it?
<poisonkiller> Slart: well, Ubuntu's maximum is lower that Windows's maximum, so there must be a higher maximum ^_^
<LimCore> poisonkiller: first, did you maximized all controlls in mixer? usually ther are at least 2 (main volume  and  "PCM" or other "sound")
<Slart> poisonkiller: did you max all the levers? pcm/front/main etc ?
<TuniX12> IdleOne: dont spam please
<arvind_khadri> wgrant, ya...in gmail to inbound labels i have created filters so that they dont flood my inbox
<LimCore> poisonkiller: also, maximize the level in your audio/media player that you use - i.e. VLC usually plays at 50% volume
<IdleOne> TuniX12, lol np sorry bout that
<poisonkiller> LimCore: yes, except PCM which makes sound distorted if higher that 74%
<wgrant> arvind_khadri: Those are represented as folders in IMAP.
<LimCore> IdleOne: try #ubuntu-offtopic or #club-ubuntu
<math01141> xmmm.... thats look strange......
<math01141>  62.032474] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
<IWantMoreCowBell> what is the equivalent of c:\ on ubuntu
<wgrant> math01141: That's lo. That's fine.
<Slart> math01141: hang on.. let me see if I've got that too
<wgrant> IWantMoreCowBell: /
<Slart> math01141: ah.. network interfaces.. yes.. then it's ok
<TuniX12> wgrant: no
<arvind_khadri> wgrant, :) thanks...am using evolution for the first time today...so can you tell me how to fetch
<LimCore> poisonkiller: try playing with this values... if sound is distorted then you are laredy over maximum...  are you SURE its less loud then on windows?  also try asking #alsa (slow channel)
<math01141> how error look like?
<TuniX12> IWantMoreCowBell:  its a different architecture
<math01141>  type=1503 operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="a::" denied_mask="a::" name="/dev/tty" pid=5232 profile
<math01141> ="/usr/sbin/cupsd" namespace="default"
<poisonkiller> LimCore: ok, im gonna test it a little :P
<wgrant> arvind_khadri: If you tell it to use IMAP, you should see folders under your inbox, representing each tag.
<age6racer> Hi all, I have had a long-term problem with slow searching in Evolution. It only affects one of my mailboxes. I thought that upgrading might help but it hasn't. Does anyone have any advice for me abotu how to fix the issue? I guess there is something in the mailbox file which Evolution is having trouble with.
<wgrant> TuniX12: It's close enough that we don't need to confuse users with it.
<arvind_khadri> wgrant, so i should re-configure my account to do that???
<IWantMoreCowBell> Is there a way to see the Linux partition from Windows ?
<Dr_willis_> IWantMoreCowBell,  yes. several ways.
<erUSUL> !ext3 | IWantMoreCowBell
<ubottu> IWantMoreCowBell: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<wgrant> age6racer: Is there an option in the folder properties to rebuild the index?
<cyan_ronin> is there any adult content filter for ubuntu? like naomi or k9 for windows?
<arvind_khadri> IWantMoreCowBell, there a lots of ways...explore2fs  is one of them
<age6racer> I don'ty know. I'll have a look
<Slart> cyan_ronin: I don't think there is anything system wide.. but you might find something for firefox
<arvind_khadri> cyan_ronin, yeah there are...shoot up add/remove programs there is something you can find  :)
<cyan_ronin> k thanks Slart
<Dr_willis_> cyan_ronin,  check out privoxy also. it may have filter 'rule/files' for different things. Other then ads. :)
<IWantMoreCowBell> I tried to install fonts in the fonts folder, I get permission denied error
<Dr_willis_> cyan_ronin,  theres also some 'make firefox kid friendly' extensions. but i forget their names.  'gubble' perhaps?
<cyan_ronin> alright thanks :)
<age6racer> wgrant: the option to index message body data was unchecked. I've checked it and my CPU / RAM usga ejust shot up so I guess it's indexing now. Looks like this might fix it. I'll let everyone know when it's finished.
<Slart> cyan_ronin: if I had to install some kind of filter, I'd do it on the router.. I used ipcop with a proxy plugin at a school where I worked.. it did an ok job
<quinn> Slart, you can try Thunderbird . Tool-->Message filter
<Slart> quinn: huh?
<Slart> quinn: we're talking about adult content filters for linux systems
<quinn> Slart, i make a mistake
<Slart> quinn: =)
<sb-> hello
<sb-> im switching to linux
<sb-> maybe
<sb-> dunno
<sb-> is UBUNTU good?
<DVS01> yes
<Slart> sb-: good enough for me
<TuniX12> sb try it yourself
<TuniX12> maybe not good for you
<DVS01> you can use ubuntu's new wubi installer that installs ubuntu onto your windows partition and boots from that.. that allows you to try out ubuntu without having to repartition/reformat your hard drive(s)
<quinn> sb-, what's your idear
<sb-> I did try linux a year or two ago
<Argon_> just a general question
<sb-> but it seemed like a mess
<sb-> I have all my DATA on NTFS
<Argon_> who decides whats goes into the linux kernel?
<Slart> can someone please try something for me.. start audacious and try moving it to another desktop with compiz enabled.. all other windows I can move by just pushing them against the window edge but not audacious.. most annoying
<TuniX12> linus trovalds
<Baughn> And his trusted lieutenants
<linduxed> Argon_: linux torvalds and his staff
<linduxed> *linux
<TuniX12> Argon_: he is the maintainer
<Slart> Argon_: a small group of developers, afaik.. lead by Linus
<Argon_> hmm
<Baughn> Argon_: Why do you ask?
<linduxed> *gaaaaah, linuS
<Argon_> I was thinking about this for a while
<Argon_> on 1 side linux is free/open/etc,
<Slart> linduxed: hard to write linus.. =) that last 'x' is almost automatic =)
<manuee> hello all
<Argon_> but on the other side you got the dictator who has absolut control about what goes in into the package and what not
<kenny> hi all
<TuniX12> Argon_: every open source project has a maintainer who decide about what should be added or not linus is the maintainer of linux
<Argon_> in theory
<Slart> Argon_: you can always take the source code and create a new linux.. but you cant force your will on linus's Linux =)
<manuee> i'm pondering geting one of those dell laptops shipped with ubuntu.. anyone has one? any issues with them?
<Baughn> Argon_: Well, /someone/ has to do quality control. You can fork it if you like.
<kenny> i'm the one who install new ubuntu on laptop
<IWantMoreCowBell> Is there no control panel to add fonts
<kenny> previous nick is nebeginer
<IWantMoreCowBell> should everything be so darn difficult?
<Baughn> Argon_: We trust linux specifically because Linux is around to control what goes in it. There's no law stating only he can do that, it's just that he /does/ and you don't.
<Slart> welcome back, kenny
<Argon_> I know
<Slart> IWantMoreCowBell: not that I've found
<oldenglish> Trying to get VirtualBox running, getting the error "* No suitable module for running kernel found." any time I try to start it. Kernel is 2.6.24-19-generic.
<Argon_> but shouldnt there be like democracy in the process
<manuee> not dificult IWantMoreCowBell, diferent
<Argon_> like a foundation
<Slart> IWantMoreCowBell: I just add my fonts to /usr/share/fonts/ or whatever the folder is called
<Baughn> oldenglish: Make a module. Run the.. some program.
<manuee> exactly Slart
<IWantMoreCowBell> I cannot add fonts
<oldenglish> Baughn: ...?
<Baughn> Slart: ~/.fonts works too. ;)
<Argon_> with members who decides who has control
<IWantMoreCowBell> it gives wierd errors
<Slart> Baughn: ah.. I knew there had to be a better way =)
<manuee> anyoen have experience with dell ubuntu laptops? do they run fine or do they have issues?
<manuee> dont want to spend my cash on it if it isnt runing smooth from scratch
<TuniX12> IWantMoreCowBell: sup cp <path_of _fonts_to _add> /usr/share/fonts
<Slart> Argon_: why? if you feel that would be a better organisation you can create it.. if more people share your view they will use your kernel
<TuniX12> IWantMoreCowBell: sorry sudo cp
<_pennit_> yö
<DIFH-iceroot> is ubuntu 8.04 using any firewall settings by default? have connection problems with vpnclient and maybe ubuntu is blocking something by default?
<manuee> gsus 1300+ users in here 0_o
<dr_Willis> manuee,  ive seen over 3000
<TuniX12> DIFH-iceroot:  try ufw in terminal
<Slart> Argon_: but this is getting !ot .. there is an offtopic channel
<manuee> 0_o
<manuee> amazing
<Argon_> I'm not that with computers affiliated to do something like that
<sb-> what is the ubuntu-help channel?
<Slart> DIFH-iceroot: there is a firewall .. but by default it doesn't do anything
<TuniX12> DIFH-iceroot: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/06/introducing-gufw-uncomplicated-firewall.html
<Slart> sb-: this is it
<dr_Willis> sb-,  this is the ubuntu support channel
<SuLphEr> hi, can i update firefox 3 final now? is it in repo now? HELP
<Slart> SuLphEr: yes, yes
<DIFH-iceroot> Firewall not loaded (ufw status)
<dr_Willis> SuLphEr,  check the topic?
<manuee> so where should i go to ask about dell-ubuntu laptops... any specific channel or should i just wait in here?
<sb-> I thought tghere was some #ubunu-help or something
<TuniX12> DIFH-iceroot: check that link
<dr_Willis> sb-,  there are some more specilized topic channels for some things.
<DIFH-iceroot> TuniX12: thx i will
<quinn> manuee, you can check it in DELL' homepage
<sb-> kk thank
<dr_Willis> manuee,  i think there are some laptop specific forums also on the ubuntu forums.
<manuee> i have i just want to hear from ppl with one... whats their experience with them
<manuee> i see in the forums that ppl have issues i jsut want to know wether they are widespread or not... etc
<TuniX12> manuee: it's officially supported and cerified by canonical
<manuee> i know the theory TuniX12
<manuee> :s
<manuee> i take that dell provides all necessary drivers etc if reinstall is needed or?
<manuee> for example, if i want to install ubuntu-studio on it
<dr_Willis> manuee,  i think they have their own tweaked ubuntu install cds
<manuee> ah thats good dr_Willis
<jrib> manuee: you should make sure you ask these questions to dell before you buy it as well
<manuee> right
<TuniX12> manuee: dunno but ubuntu studio isn't  official
<manuee> will do that jrib
<Kelen> is there any idea for me to play format RMVB video by MPlayer?
<manuee> true TuniX12
<zorglu__> can somebody type my nick 'zorglu__', this is for a test
<manuee> but im not new to ubuntu i wanna know if i could find all the pieces of the puzzle for playing with the laptop myself
<jrib> zorglu__: in the future, please don't ask this here
<zorglu__> jrib:  ?
<quinn> zorglu__,
<manuee> i guess ill call dell and ask
<manuee> thanks guys
<TuniX12> zorglu__
<zorglu__> quinn:  thanks
<zorglu__> TuniX12: thanks
<zorglu__> im fine now :)
<TuniX12> rofl
<TuniX12> lol
<TuniX12> manuee: check the ubuntu forum too
<manuee> ill do some searches thanks
<karamazov> hello
<Hohlraum> does ubuntu have a errata similar to what redhat used to maintain with its desktop releases describing each update etc?
<kenny__> i on network
<TuniX12> karamazov: hello
<kenny__> but why cannot see the sharing folder on network?
<karamazov> is posix threads api default for gcc that comes together with ubuntu server 7.04?
<Joenin> investigating
<Achoth> Hi. I'm experiencing that the video quality is much lower in Ubuntu than Windows (in all players), and I've heard this has something to do with "X extention" or something. How do I solve this problem?
<Finu1> hi, i've got a porblem, when i change my menu.lst to vga mode it always comments the line like it was before
<Balachmar> I am getting a fatal error that ubuntu is not able to install grub on hd(0). (I am using software raid 5)
<kenny__> i use ubuntu now, but why i cannot sharing folder on network with other computer with windows?
<Achoth> kenny__: I've never had that problem, what exactly doesn't work?
<kenny__> ok
<sini> Could some kind person paste a working grub menu.lst for 2.6.24-19 to pastebin or something? I'll love you even more if you have an XP entry as well with chainloader/etc
<Achoth> sini: If I post my menu.lst I can almost guarantee it won't work for you
<Finu1> sini: use grub-install
<oldenglish> sini: http://pastebin.com/m512e7da0
<oldenglish> sini: haven't made any changes to it myself
<sini> thanks
<dushaine> salut tout le monde
<sini> Finu1: grubs installed, the config is just the stock config with no entrys :P
<kenny__> let said i want to  other computer, inside ubuntu i click places then click network then i see windows network & i see workgroup but when i click it, there nothing there, why?
<TuniX12> kenny__: you need to mount windows network or use a file sharing server
<sidewalk> is wine 1.0 available for Ubuntu?
<oldenglish> sidewalk: yes
<leachim6> hey
<leachim6> how can I start the ubuntu updater from the terminal ?
<quinn> sidewalk, yes
<Baughn> leachim6: apt-get upgrade
<leachim6> I mean the gui version
<jrib> leachim6: update-manager
<leachim6> thanks
<oldenglish> sidewalk: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=6241&package_id=77449
<sidewalk> tnx :D
<kenny__> tunix12 how?
<sini> oldenglish: I think I got it right, gonna try booting it... I'll be back if it doesn't work :P
<quinn> sidewalk, you can get it   axel http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/ubuntu/hardy/wine_1.0.0~winehq0~ubuntu~8.04-1_i386.deb
<cmdrtebok> hey anyone know how i can view an efax .efx file with ubuntu?
<IWantMoreCowBell> still cannot install fonts in ubuntu
<TuniX12> kenny__: http://www.freeos.com/articles/4310/ or http://blogs.koolwal.net/2008/05/19/mount-a-windows-network-share-on-linux-using-sambacifs/
<manuee> im thinking that maybe this one will be a better alternative than dell http://system76.com/product_info.php?products_id=85{1}111{53}398{2}386{3}11{4}19{5}21{6}28{7}26{8}34{9}36{10}38{11}40{12}42
<leachim6> when will firefox3 release be in apt ?
<jrib> leachim6: it is in apt already
<manuee> IWantMoreCowBell, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<newbee617> leachim6: jrib is right
<simmerz> when I'm in gnome-terminal, delete/backspace work. but if I run aptitude in that terminal, they don't work any more. any ideas?
<newbee617> i haven't found much improve compared with rc1
<level09> any good *code* editor to use with terminal ?
<Baughn> simmerz: http://www.ibb.net/~anne/keyboard.html <-- Plenty
<jrib> level09: vim or emacs (I like vim)
<level09> is that already in core ?
<level09> or should I get it
<simmerz> Baughn: thanks
<jrib> level09: vim-tiny is included.  You should install "vim"
<level09> okay thanks
<Ambient> vim is great
<level09> any thing better than nano is good :D
<newbee617> i like vim too.
<quinn> sidewalk, you also can download the 64bite wine  at   http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/pool/main/w/wine/wine_1.0.0~winehq0~ubuntu~8.04-1_amd64.deb
<Balachmar> Could someone help me with installing grub on a raid 5 array?
<jrib> level09: be forewarned, you need to learn to use vim.  It will suck for the first couple of days.  vimtutor will help you a lot
<level09> thanks :)
<newbee617> guys ,why there isn't an emacs channel
<Baughn> newbee617: Of course there is. #emacs.
<sini> oldenglish: it worked with some minor tweaks of course but you saved me a buncha time :)
<kenny__> i still don understand
<sini> anybody know why when I hit alt+1,+2,etc in xterm I get a crazy set of escape codes and irssi doesn't change windows? :-/
<douye> My laptop got repaired (motherboard got replaced) but now i can't get the drivers working for my nvidia 8600M GT working (atleast it sticks with low resolution) how can i fix that?
<simmerz> Baughn: I guess gnome-terminal is equivalent to "XTerm (and friends)" ?
<leitao> Hi Guys. How could I disable tracker on a computer?
<sini> douye: You can try purging and reinstall restricted drivers for nvidia
<kenny__> it's there any ctrl+alt+delete on ubuntu?
<douye> sini: how? coz i think all nvidia drivers are installed :P
<jrib> kenny__: what do you want it to do?
<douye> sini: or the xserver things.. or something
<IdleOne> ctrl+alt+backspace will restart you window manager
<sini> kenny__: alt+ctrl+delete will reboot from a console, ctrl+alt+backspace will kill xorg
<veggteppey> hmm, why do i get error, "with" does not name a type, when i try g++ ./myfirst.cpp?
<jrib> leitao: system -> preferences -> search and indexing
<taller> Hi everybody, i'm having some problem with a secondary drive on my desktop, anyone could help¿?
<leitao> jrib: thanks!
<jrib> veggteppey: ##c++ is more appropriate for programming issues
<kenny__> let said like windows the application stop running, in windows can use ctrl+alt+delete to turn the application off
<kenny__> but inside ubuntu, How?
<jrib> kenny__: system -> adiministration -> system monitor
<IdleOne> kenny__, if you are trying to see what processes are running then go to System > Administration > System Monitor is what you want
<veggteppey> hmm understandable, but it worked 1min ago^
<jrib> veggteppey: pastebin your code
<veggteppey> to this chan? its gonna spam:P
<newbee617> kenny__:  u can "kill" a job
<jrib> !pastebin > veggteppey (read the private message from ubottu)
<jrib> kenny__: a nicer way to kill things is to run 'xkill' and then click on the app you need to kill
<manuee> ah crap system76 only ships to usa/canada
<manuee> i'd rather buy from them than dell
<veggteppey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21143/
<veggteppey> is that right maybe?:p
<Slart> veggteppey: that program did not work 1 min ago..
<Slart> veggteppey: look at the comments at the top
<veggteppey> i ment
<kenny__> and shortcut keyboard to make 'xkill'?
<veggteppey> the first one^
<taller> i've added a second drive to my pc and created a ext3 partition on it, after that i can mount it and see some sda1 folder but it wont let me either write or change permission on it...
<veggteppey> worked a min ago^
<Vmax> kenny: you can list the processes by, opening a terminal window and write 'ps -ef' , when you find your process, just type ' kill -9 your_process', you might need to use sudo
<veggteppey> */ killing it?
<Slart> veggteppey: =).. the first line is a comment, // at start.. the second line doesn't start with a comment char
<Kartagis> taller: permissions
<veggteppey> aha
<taller> ??? how can i change that?
<Slart> veggteppey: but this isn't an ubuntu problem
<veggteppey> sorry slart=(
<Kartagis> taller: man chmod
<Kartagis> man chown too
<Finnish> I get a real crappy sound from my old PC outputs
<taller> ok
<Slart> veggteppey: no worries.. I probably wrote more lines about it than you did =)
<Finnish> What could be the problem
<llamo> my max volume is still too low, is there a way to boost it?
<jrib> !permissions > taller (read the private message from ubottu)
<veggteppey> hehehe^^, if this isnt the right place, know any other place i can go to get help ?:)
<Balachmar> how large does the /boot partition need to be?
<TuniX12> kenny__: top in console than kill [pid]
<Slart> veggteppey: #C++ or ##c++ perhaps
<Finnish> lspci shows Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)
<sini> oooh I had not previously known about the f flag for pf... auxf beats top :P
<douye> Is it safe to remove xserver-xorg-video-nv ?
<kenny__> dunno where....:o(
<sini> douye: should be as long as you don't kill X until you reinstall it
<duende_> hi people, what happens when i do /etc/init.d/networking force-reload ? will it interrupt all interfaces?
<TuniX12> douye: no it brokes dependencies
<Baughn> duende_: TCP connections should survive even if it does
<sini> douye: it shouldn't break dependancies if it works like debian
<TuniX12> kenny__: open terminal and type  sudo top
<Baughn> sini: It breaks the ubuntu-desktop dependency, at least
<sini> :-/
<sini> stupid meta-packages
<TuniX12> than check the pid of process you want to kill
<Baughn> sini: So you have to weigh convenience against half a meg of useless stuff. On a 500 gig disk, likely as not.
<kenny__> it ask me type the password
<TuniX12> and k[pid] within top
<kenny__> but i cannot type password
<wgrant> TuniX12, kenny__: You might want to try killall. Or use the System Monitor
<RogueX> where can i find some games to play anyone ?
<simmerz> Baughn: the problem is that gnome-terminal allows me to change global settings for delete/backspace and I can get them working in each app as I'm running them, but then if i leave aptitude, I have to change it back. screen does the same thing.
<douye> sini: guess i'll just leave it alone :P and try to completely remove the nvidia drivers and reinstall them
<TuniX12> kenny__: yes type your pass
<jrib> kenny__: you type it but you do not see anything, that's normal
<Dr_willis_> kenny__,  you do realize it does NOT echo what you type. no * no nothing. :)
<wgrant> douye: -nv isn't the proprietary NVIDIA driver.
<duende_> Baughn: thanks for the info.
<duende_> cheers people
<douye> sini: or is it a must that if your motherboard gets replaced (by the same one) ubuntu needs to be installed ?
<jrib> kenny__: you should just do 'top' though, you don't need sudo
<Baughn> duende_: That is, of course, if you don't change IP address
<erUSUL> !games | RogueX
<ubottu> RogueX: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<TuniX12> jrib: he cant kill system process
<jrib> kenny__: what do you want to kill exactly?
<sini> douye: It shouldn't affect anything it should be the same board/chipset depending on your manufacturer
<masterkiller> is the edgy repository not working?
<duende_> Baughn: well, eth0 has a seperate /29 subnet.. so now i'd like to add another /29 subnet to eth1 and make it active
<TuniX12> on ly those in user space
<wgrant> masterkiller: Edgy is obsolete.
<Baughn> duende_: You don't need to restart networking for that. Just ifup eth1
<kenny__> because in the early finish install ubuntu
<kenny__> i open few menu
<kenny__> and it stuck
<kenny__> so i have no idea
<wgrant> masterkiller: It was removed from archive.ubuntu.com some time ago. There are no security updates any more, so anybody using it really needs to upgrade.
<douye> sini: pretty weird tho that my videocard wont work normally now then, as vista just runs it fine
<kenny__> so power off
<cando666> hi all
<jrib> kenny__: don't use enter to break up your thoughts as it makes it harder to follow what you are saying
<chell> hey does anyone know how to find my video cards "nvcap" value from within Ubuntu (I realise this is a pretty hard question)
<mysterycool> Is there a program on Linux that like generates a name?
<kenny__> i type top already and i can see  the process but how to kill
<wgrant> kenny__: kill
<mysterycool> I've heard there is something that kind of generates a name on Windows.
<duende_> Baughn: omg, ofcourse.. seems logical.. sorry for this uber-stupid question man, thanks for the reminder
<wgrant> Or killall.
<cando> wtf #ubuntu-fr is down :(
<TuniX12> kenny__: chek its pid
<Slart> mysterycool: a name? what kind of name?
<wgrant> mysterycool: A... name?
<veevi> like... hobbitelf4323 !
<mib_wr6rwe> cando: there is a problem with the # ubuntu-?
<TuniX12> kenny__: and kill it
<mysterycool> Slart + wgrant: Lol, it sounds odd, I know, but it kind of generates like a name and a surname.
<kenny__> oic
<kenny__> i get it
<Slart> mysterycool: http://www.behindthename.com/random/   go nuts =)
<matt_> i REMEMBER reading something about a bootable cd that would overwrite a hard drive a certain number of times...IE if you are giving your computer away
<matt_> what is the name of such a thing?
<masterkiller> wgrant: thanks for the response :) i have a pretty modified beryl desktop going, do you think the upgrade will break it?
<NickGarvey> chell: I'm not seeing anything that shows how to do that
<cando> mib_wr6rwe yes ! ubuntu-fr adress banned :/
<chell> mmm
<kenny__> if my laptop sudenly stuck even cannot move my mouse, what should i do?
<chell> NickGarvey: apparently i need to dump my nvidia card's bios
<masterkiller> wgrant: or rather, what can i do to prepare for it to boot to a normal gnome desktop (doesnt matter if it breaks i can fix just dont want ot get locked out and dead in the water)
<wgrant> masterkiller: Beryl is horribly obsolete, but you can easily replace it with Compiz Fusion.
<Slart> matt_: check out "wipe". I don't think it's installed by default
<wgrant> masterkiller: Beryl is close enough to a normal GNOME desktop that it doesn't matter.
<masterkiller> wgrant: hehe yea i guess its becoming obvious i set this up a long time ago =P
<duende_> bbl
<wgrant> Just upgrade Edgy->Feisty->Gutsy->Hardy.
<mysterycool> wgrant: Is Beryl like out of the market? Wasn't it combined with Compiz Fusion which comes only on Ubuntu?
<mysterycool> :p
<mysterycool> lol :p
<masterkiller> wgrant: ok thanks i'll embark on the upgrade adventure :)
<matt_> Slart: wipe won't erase an entire hardisk though, will it?
<wgrant> mysterycool: Beryl merged with Compiz to form Compiz Fusion, aaaages ago.
<wgrant> It's nothing Ubuntu-specific.
<mysterycool> wgrant: Oh, lol, ok :p
<TuniX12> kenny__: usb mouse?
<Slart> matt_: yes it will.. I've used it several times on old hard drives.. takes forever though.. but there is a cd that does that on all connected drives when you boot from it.. google for disk wipe or something
<quinn> maybe there is a way to upgrade system from Edgy to Hardy
<wgrant> quinn: There is one supported upgrade path - Edgy->Feisty->Gutsy->Hardy.
<masterkiller> wgrant: long ago i was often warned about upgrading major ubuntu versions, has that changed?
<IdleOne> quinn, the only secure way is to upgrade to each consecutive release
<erUSUL> quinn: step by step 6.10>7.04>7.10>8.04
<hwilde> quinn, sure, use the live cd
<matt_> Slart: I though wipe was like sudo wipe -r /path/to/dir/, how would you do an entire drive?
<kenny__> yes
<kenny__> usb mouse
<wgrant> masterkiller: People who warn about that have probably done stupid things with their systems.
<wgrant> masterkiller: Like using dodgy third-party repositoriers.
<Slart> matt_: check the man page.. you can wipe devices too
<TuniX12> kenny__: unplug and replug
<wgrant> Our upgrades are generally rock-solid.
<kenny__> oic
<masterkiller> wgrant: haha ok, so no pitfalls I should look out for? (sorry last question)
<wgrant> masterkiller: Probably not.
<matt_> Slart: so it'd be like wipe /dev/sdv1
<wgrant> We won't release with known pitfalls - that would be stupid.
<TuniX12> kenny__: try different port
<masterkiller> wgrant: then hell i'll upgrade all my servers =P thanks bud have a good one
<Slart> matt_: check the man page.. I don't remember the exact syntax
<kenny__> do you people always face ubuntu crash? just curious
<matt_> Slart: thanks
<quinn> wgrant, i want to known if i can upgrade from 6.06 to 8.04 without upgrade to 7.04 and 7.10
<wgrant> masterkiller: One can go directly from Dapper to Hardy, but not from Edgy to Hardy.
<TuniX12> kenny__: never
<wgrant> quinn: You can.
<erUSUL> quinn: no; you cant
<wgrant> quinn: But wait three weeks.
<wgrant> quinn: 6.06 is Dapper - do you mean Edgy?
<erUSUL> quinn: sorry from dapper you can from edgy no
<TuniX12> kenny__: it depends with hardware
<IdleOne> wgrant, he should be able to do LTS to LTS
<erUSUL> quinn: you said edgy on the other posts
<wgrant> IdleOne: that is what I said.
<cmdrtebok> i want to switch from the 64 bit back to the 32 bit, can i just put in the 32 bit cd and install it over this partition?
<IdleOne> wgrant, oh did not see that
<wgrant> I'm quite aware of supported upgrade paths, having fixed quite some issues myself.
<TuniX12> kenny__: maybe your hardware is not well supported
<quinn> wgrant, i think it's 6.06
<erUSUL> cmdrtebok: clean install
<erUSUL> quinn: lsb_release -a
<quinn> erUSUL, sorry
<Macen> hihi
<Macen> suggested control panel for ubuntu based systems, for controlling web sites, email and general sys admin?
<wgrant> Macen: The command line.
<erUSUL> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Baughn> Macen: Seriously, the command line.
<RogueX> i just downloaded assualtcube how doo i install/play it ?
<TuniX12> Macen: try wajig
<LimCore> how to see UUID of /dev/sda1 ?
<marius> -paste
<quinn> so i can just use 8.10 until next LTS
<Macen> ok, now that's out of the way, any time saving control panels that don't impose their control on the system or require domains be locked down with iptables, would be great
<wgrant> RogueX: You should probably ask the assaultcube people.
<Slart> LimCore: sudo blkid
<wgrant> quinn: 8.10 is yet to be released...
<RogueX> ok thanks
<quinn> 8.04
<Macen> TuniX12: you use wajig?
<LimCore> thx Slart
<wgrant> quinn: That's right. Are you on 6.06 now?
<TuniX12>        macen
<quinn> wgrant, i think 8.04,but type the 8.10
<marius> whats the url of the ubuntu paste site
<TuniX12> Macen: no
<Slart> !paste | marius
<wgrant> quinn: Right, but which version are you on now?
<ubottu> marius: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<quinn> yes
<marius> ah ty
<kenny__> if open many many application in one time it's tht possible to make ubuntu crash?
<quinn> wgrant, 6.06 , i use the LTS version only
<Baughn> kenny__: Running it out of memory will do that, sure
<IdleOne> kenny__, yes. anything is possible
<llamo> my max volume is too low, is there a way to boost it?
<IdleOne> llamo, louder speakers
<Baughn> kenny__: But it's /hard/, especially with a decent amount of swap
<wgrant> quinn: Any particular reason why?
<llamo> thanks, but no. it's much louder when win is installed
<kenny__> now i understand
<veevi> hm, when I try to play a videofile, it's able to show it, but the quality is quite low, some sort of noise ... lines in it,not sure if that's codec related?(because I think the vid card is working properly)
<quinn> wgrant, just dont want to upgrade
<llamo> i thought maybe there was a sound setting somewhere
<TuniX12> veevi
<sun01tech> kenny_:  any inadequate or weak hardware can make an os crash
<Slart> veevi: is it the same in different players? what kind of file is it?
<TuniX12> try xine
<veevi> not sure about the codec, avi file tho
<masterkiller> wgrant: i keep getting an error when upgrading using the gui. It is failing to find the edgy packages even though I'm trying to upgrade? ive turned off all 3rd party repositories =/
<veevi> mkv with x264  doesn't work at all, getting image, but no sound, or at least not in sync
<wgrant> masterkiller: Oh, you used third-party repositories at all? This is bad.
<wgrant> masterkiller: There were some particularly bad ones back then.
<Baughn> veevi: Use mplayer
<wgrant> You might have to remove those packages.
<masterkiller> was beryl
<quinn> wgrant, i think it also has some trouble to upgrade from one version to another. sometimes the system may broken
<wgrant> quinn: 'it'?
<veevi> mplayer or xine? :D
<veggteppey> anyone good with Lua here?
<Dr_willis_> veevi,  there are a varity of audio codecs. run the player from the terminal, and play the video look for informational messages, I normally use gmplayer to watch my mkv videos
<TuniX12> veevi: both are good
<sun01tech> its a bad idea to use an ide optical drive to install ubuntu on a 3gb/sec sata drive
<veevi> ok, thanks all
<veggteppey> anyone good with Lua or SQL here?^ hehe:P
<wgrant> sun01tech: Why? It's not that big.
<Baughn> sun01tech: I don't see why. Slow, sure
<wgrant> sun01tech: And where on earth do you get a disk that can saturate 3Gbps?
<Nuggy> Hi all, I am after a program for Ubuntu that will play dvr-ms properly.. Any hints?
<sun01tech> Baughn: i had input/output errors
<Baughn> sun01tech: So?
<quinn> wgrant, "that?"
<kerberos> hi
<TuniX12> hi
<Baughn> sun01tech: That just means it's a bad idea to install ubuntu from bad media
<Baughn> sun01tech: A broken HD wouldn't work any better
<wgrant> quinn: What has trouble with upgrades?
<sun01tech> Baughn: media was fine changed to sata optical drive and no problems
<quinn> wgrant, eg. the system cant work
<Baughn> sun01tech: Then maybe the /drive/ was broken. Or the media was marginal.
<kerberos> can anyone here tell me how can access my ubuntu server from outsite
<GibbaTheHutt> often media works different on diff drivers
<Baughn> sun01tech: But don't blame the technology for broken hardware
<quinn> dont work
<GibbaTheHutt> *drives
<wgrant> quinn: I've not seen a situation more then a couple of weeks after release where an upgrade broke, as long as third-party repositories were not used.
<kerberos> TuniX12 --> Hi
<wgrant> I've upgraded several machines all the way from Dapper to Hardy, and one from Hoary to Hardy. I've never had problems.
<CubanB_> hey guys can anyone help me hosed gdm last night and im pretty sure its cuz i ran some font updates
<Luhta> I don't suppose Mac programs can be installed on Ubuntu as native?
<erUSUL> Luhta: no
<wgrant> Luhta: We're not OS X.
<kerberos> for example I want to ssh home ubuntu server from my university
<quinn> wgrant, maybe i install too many third-party software
<jhall> I am fairly new to linux, and whenever I try to boot up, I get the following error message:"kernel panic - not syncing: IO-APIC + timer doesn't work! Boot with apic=debug and send a report."  can anyone help?
<taller> hey now i know a lil more on using chmod but i still cant write to that sda1... :(
<wgrant> quinn: That sounds right.
<Baughn> jhall: What sort of machine are you running it on?
<erUSUL> jhall: you have to boot with apic=debug or noapic boot options
<taller> i got an Access denied sign
<erUSUL> !boot | jhall
<ubottu> jhall: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<DIFH-iceroot> taller: sda1 is mounted with the right of wirtting?
<sun01tech> Baughn: yeah i guess if the optical drive must have been bad...i thought maybe the slowness of the ide optical drive was a factor in the input/output error to a fast sata drive
<wgrant> taller: You probably need to chown, not chmod.
<DIFH-iceroot> writting
<Baughn> jhall: apic=debug will just give you more details on the brokenness. noapic might work
<Luhta> erUSUL, wgrant yes I know that I'm just having difficulties with wine and a brand new application and there is a mac option, so I figured I'd ask
<LimCore> jhall:  you can edit  /boot/grub/menu.lst  and add this option  - or in GRUB when booting press 'e' for edit, then again 'e' to edit  the  kernel vmlinuz   LINE in your boot entry  and append there this option, so like:   ..... root=....   apic=debug   then boot 'b'   and then do dmesg to see possible problems.
<Baughn> jhall: But the thing is, it's doing this because your hardware is broken
<kerberos> guys how about ssh
<LimCore> jhall:  then send a bug report to https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+filebug
<Baughn> sun01tech: It isn't. Linux knows perfectly well how to wait for operations to finish.
<TuniX12> kerberos: ?
<wgrant> LimCore, jhall: File it at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+filebug, please.
<Baughn> sun01tech: Either drive is glacially slow compared to the CPU/memory anyhow
<LimCore> wgrant: whats the diff?
<taller> drwxrwxr-- 2 root   root  4096 2008-06-16 18:05 sda1 thats my line
<sun01tech> Baughn: ok
<wgrant> LimCore: Yours is likely to file the bug in some completely random place. Launchpad isn't specific to Ubuntu, let alone the Ubuntu kernel.
<Nomore> привет людям
<bazhang> !ru | Nomore
<ubottu> Nomore: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ginovatio1> how to change Terminal mode to GUI after reboot the machine
<grom358> hey.. i trying to get my home/end keys to work. I got home key working by doing export TERM=putty. but pressing end key still requests in ~
<Nomore> oh. why?
<veevi> hm, any options I should read up about to use mplayer? now the quality looks fine, but can't go fullscreen, it stays the same ratio... Changed the drivers to x11 because xv was giving errors
<ginovatio1> is there any way to get GUI
<wng--> how can I install 8.04 w/ dmraid?
<ginovatio1> bcos my machine show me the problem it goes in terminal mode after reboot
<erUSUL> !fakeraid | wng--
<bazhang> wng--, use the alt cd
<ubottu> wng--: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<wng--> erUSUL: FakeRAID howto doesnt work with 8.04, tried it last night
<wng--> bashohIII: I'll try it out, thanks
<IdleOne> !it | ginovatio1
<ubottu> ginovatio1: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<wng--> err, bazhang: thanks, I'll try it
<bazhang> wng--, :)
<erUSUL> bazhang: he needs the livecd if it uses fakeraid becouse the altcd does not have dmraid utils iirc (maybe this have changed thought)
<ginovatio1> ubottu: can u speak in english i can't understand ur language
<ubottu> ginovatio1: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<car1> is there a howto on enabling ipforwarding on ubuntu?
<gbs> hi
<IdleOne> ginovatio1, what is your native language?
<LimCore> I messed up a bit... how to reinstall full a GRUB (including MBR) into /dev/sda ?
<erUSUL> car1: edit /etc/sysctl.conf and enable it there reboot
<car1> k thanks
<ginovatio1> ubottu: english
<bazhang> erUSUL, okay, thanks! :) thought the alt cd could do that.
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<luisbg> if by mistake I do rm file in a terminal to a file I didnt wanted to erase
<luisbg> can I retrieve it some way?
<gbs> does somebody  know how to chat with a microphone on pidgin or something else that supports yahoo
<LimCore> I messed up a bit... how to reinstall full a GRUB (including MBR) into /dev/sda ? /dev/sda1/ is the boot, and is mounted at /boot (at contains all vmlinuz and initrd files)
<luisbg> if by mistake I do rm file in a terminal to a file I didnt wanted to erase
<Baughn> LimCore: grub-install /dev/sda
<luisbg> can I retrieve it some way?
<luisbg> oops
<ginovatio1> ubottu: I know that it all in english
<ubottu> ginovatio1: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<luisbg> sorry for the double posting
<erUSUL> car1: uncomment this line #net.ipv4.ip_forward=1
<FloodBot1> luisbg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Baughn> LimCore: /dev/sda1 is not, by the way, a directory. So /dev/sda1 is wrong.
<Baughn> LimCore: Er, /dev/sda1/ is wrong
<kelen> how can i playing format RMVB video by mplayer?
<kelen> is there anyone knows?
<IdleOne> someone should set xchat to default to the corresponding channel according to language selected at install of ubuntu. would make things alot easier for some people
<kelen> i mean i can not play format RMVB with video. just only sounds..
<ginovatio1> is anyone knows
<MrElendig> kelen: you need the closed rm codecs, but even with those, some vids will only give sound :/
<taller> chown saved my day pals, i've tried it yesterday but missed the user must go on the line so it didt work :S
<taller> now it works
<erUSUL> !info helix-player | kelen
<ubottu> kelen: helix-player (source: helix-player): Helix audio and video player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.9-0ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 3943 kB, installed size 10260 kB (Only available for i386 powerpc sparc amd64 lpia)
<taller> one more, is there  way to make that folder to appear like a device instead of a folder? mean, like an hdd
<amikrop> Hello. Why frostwire doesn't create a menu entry?
<kenny> why i cannot set time to pm?????
<kelen> you mean is downloads win32codes?
<dr_Willis> kenny,  its milatry time - 12+X = pm
<kelen> for RMVB?
<Tophat> why is the BCM43xx still just such a pain in the behind?  i mean i've got it working, then i restart and no good.  wtf.
<kenny> but i dunno how to configue
<dr_Willis> Tophat,  i thought it got replaced in hardy with that newer variant. b43 - I think.
<cottima> hello, I do not know what words to search for or to file a bug with.
<veevi> dr_Willis: when I use mplayer, and with -vo x11 option, the video looks great, but I can't get it to full screen, it keeps the same ratio
<Daworm> what's the best and lightest package to install for a webserver with sql ?
<dr_Willis> veevi,  yep. Thats an issue with some of the -vo options.
<Daworm> just standard apache and mysql 5? with php added?
<veevi> dr_Willis: anything I can do about it?
<greedo> are ubuntu global shortcuts ubuntu specific ? or is it a gnome feature ?
<Vlet_> Daworm: that's the combination for which you will probably find the most documentation and examples, so I'd suggest going with that
<Daworm> Vlet_, understood. Not going to do any major customisation. Just have something running locally so I can do some quick tests before throwing it up on my host is all.
<dr_Willis> veevi,  use a different -vo option, perhaps check the mplayer forums.
<maek> whats wrong with the ubuntu forums ??
<yuri__> hey guys, is there a prob with OOo? calc keeps crashing on me 2 seconds after it starts and I think there is a broken package...
<yuri__> update manager gives me this error: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org-help-en-gb_1%3a2.4.1-1ubuntu1_all.deb: short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/lib/openoffice/help/en-GB/swriter.idx/POSITIONS')
<wgrant> yuri__: Have you had any OOo updates recently?
<yuri__> wgrant: there is one broken package
<wng--> I'm having a problem following the fakeRAID howto, I have gotten all the way to the part where I install grub in the system, but it looks like the instructions don't work on x64 8.04 from there on out
<wgrant> yuri__: Are you out of disk space or similar?
<yuri__> wgrant: no
<wgrant> "don't work"... what do you mean, wng--?
<yuri__> wgrant: 3.5gb fre
<tarantella> ciao
<tarantella> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<wgrant> yuri__: Delete the mentioned file from /var/cache/apt/archives, and try to apt-get -f install.
<wng--> wgrant: I tried setting the device on the grub command line and it doesn't work, says file not found
<wgrant> wng--: Which device?
<wgrant> And which file?
<Balachmar> after installation with the alternate installer I get a busybox prompt...
<LimCore> kelen: try VLC  or install more codecs
<LimCore> !medibuntu | kelen
<ubottu> kelen: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<CubanB_> does an know whe the locale config file lives?
<wng--> I type this in grub command line: device (hd0) /dev/mapper/isw_bunchofletters_RAID1
<wng--> and it says file not found
<wng--> where /dev/mapper/isw_bunchofletters_RAID1 is my array, and does exist in the filesystem
<wgrant> wng--: That's probably nothing to do with Hardy.
<ezu> marek
<wgrant> You haven't started your array, then.
<wng--> thats not true
<wng--> im chrooted into an installed system
<wng--> that uses 3 of the 11 partitions
<wgrant> Have you bind-mounted /dev?
<wgrant> Are there any nodes in /dev?
<S4nD3r> Hello... Ubuntu 8.04 is compiled to i486 ?
<Tophat> All my updates for Ubuntu 8.04 are going UBER slow.  anyone else having an issue?
<wng--> yes
<kenny> ubuntu
<wgrant> Tophat: Which mirror are you using?
<wgrant> S4nD3r: Pretty much.
<veggteppey> wgrant? u dont happend to be a pro in SQL too?:p
<wgrant> veggteppey: I work as a web application developer, which involves a lot of SQL...
<Tophat> im just using universal resp update manager.
<wgrant> But it's midnight, so I'd best be in bed soon.
<S4nD3r> ummm...
<kenny> how to mount other computer with windows
<nagyv> hello! I've just updated to hardy from gutsy, and have two problems. First, the non-ascii characters don't show up properly in the console. Second, no matter what default language I set-up using gnome-language-manager (I set it to Hungarian, and it's installed), Gnome always greets me with a "Change these folders to your new language message" where I'm asked to change FROM Hungarian to English. How could I solve these two annoyances?
<veggteppey> then u can help me!^^ and this time, u do pms!^ hehe
<quinn> wgrant, good night!
<wgrant> Night quinn.
<kenny> how to mount other computer drive on windows on network. self use ubuntu
<S4nD3r> I saw a macbook running ubuntu 8, specially netbeans 6.1 in 3 seconds, the setup is like my dell (2GB RAM, Core 2 Duo 2GHz, bus 800mhz, HD 7200 rpm), the my one, tooks 19seconds to run netbeans
<IdleOne> hey folks I am looking for a sniper type game for ubuntu. dont want to run accross maps and hunt down enemies. just want something that is shoot em up and blow it up. any ideas?
<S4nD3r> Id like to setup my box to get more speed of running
<S4nD3r> what to do ?
<nagyv> kenny, you can share your linux drive under samba, and then mount it as a normal windows shares
<Luhta`> there is a flag for grep, that shows which file a match is in, I can't for the life of me find it, does anyone know what it is off hand?
<quinn> kenny, through ftp is another way
<kenny> under samba & ftp?
<nagyv> how can I get utf8 support in the console?
<kenny> any guide?
<IndyGunFreak> IdleOne: go over to getdeb.net and look up assaultcube  its a lot of fun
<Balachmar> Weird if I boot ubuntu normally I get busybox, however if I select recovery mode, everything goes fine...
<nagyv> kenny, try this: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+samba+set+up&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:hu-HU:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<Balachmar> What could that be?
<S4nD3r> to programm in java over ubuntu, is necessary sun-java or only openjdk??
<wgrant> Balachmar: A kernel bug. Please file it at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+filebug.
<wgrant> Now, I really must go to bed.
<Balachmar> wgrant: where can I find out more about the bug to file?
<nevoeiro> IndyGunFreak: hmm... is getdeb.net trusty? i am always afraid of downloading stuff from there
<Vlet_> S4nD3r: Buy a faster machine? ;)
<nevoeiro> maybe it's paranoid... *whatever* :|
<yuri__> wgrant: thanks, i fixed the package problems but ooo still crashes
<IndyGunFreak> nevoeiro: i've never had any issues there.. but i've not downloaded much from there, most of the stuff there, is packages that aren't in the repositories, but the source has been compiled into ubuntu packages by users...
<wgrant> yuri__: Did this just start over the past couple of days?
<matrix09> I create three sticky notes in my desktop, now I am able just to see two, dunno where to get the other one.. how do i bring the missing note to desktop again?
<carl-> someone here know how to get the font rendering with the bytecode interpreter for hardy ..
<S4nD3r> faster??
<wgrant> nevoeiro, IndyGunFreak: I must strongly advise against using GetDeb. Friends of mine have used it, and it has caused them nothing but problems.
<yuri__> wgrant: im not sure, when I haven't used ooo in a few weeks... it installed automatically when I upgraded to 8.04
<IdleOne> IndyGunFreak, thanks I will try it out
<S4nD3r> Are you kiddding?
<S4nD3r> thats a joke!
<wgrant> We have official backports for a reason.
<Breber> good day...
<shazzam> ok i meesed up when i tried installing ubuntu to my external hard drive... so i want to try again... but i cant because the partitioner gives me errors? how can i delete the old partition and make a new one?
<Breber> is there anything like "chkconfig" in ubuntu?
<Vlet> S4nD3r: well, if there were a magic tweak to automitically speed up your system, don't you think the ubuntu folks would have done that by default for everyone? :)
<IndyGunFreak> wgrant: how do they know its getdeb that caused them problems?.. i find your statement to be complete bs.. as all yuou're doing is downloading packages
<S4nD3r> Is linux useful in 486 already???
<Vlet> Breber: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-runlevel-configuration-tool-to-start-service/
<S4nD3r> sometimes ago, many person said that is a OS to slow processors
<DjViper> S4nD3r: nobody will bite :P
<marcello> ciao
<wgrant> IndyGunFreak: Because the applications crashed, or whatever. Inevitably, they'll say "Oh, guess what version I'm using? GetDeb."
<Breber> Vlet: Thanks.. will take a look now
<IndyGunFreak> wgrant: i think thats more a user malfunction, than a getdeb problem.. Iv'e downloaded programs from there on many occasions, never an issue..
<shazzam> ive been trying to do this for a week now... can someone help me? anyone?
<wgrant> IndyGunFreak: I'm an Ubuntu dev. I know what I'm talking about, thanks.
<Hyuukai> ive just installed lastfm via synaptic and when i open it it says error the ALSA soundsystem is either busy or not present?
<nevoeiro> well, an those packages are already in binary. no source available. it may contain trojans, no? you never know.. i don't trust them
<wgrant> IndyGunFreak: Downgrading the package fixed it immediately.
<Mg_GuGu> i'm having problem with Amarok
<wgrant> nevoeiro: Correct. We have QA procedures in Ubuntu for a good reason.
<Mg_GuGu> when i play a song ...
<nevoeiro> yeah..
<Mg_GuGu> it'll just hang
<Mg_GuGu> :(
<Mg_GuGu> any help?
<FloodBot1> Mg_GuGu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<carl-> someone here know how to get the font rendering with the bytecode interpreter for hardy ..
<IndyGunFreak> wgrant: so because "you're a dev" i trust you immedately?.. you must be joking.. have you saw the bugs that relesaed in some of the latest versions?.. i wouldn't be bragging
<Mg_GuGu> eek
<yuri__> hey what's the name of that app that can dock anything for you?
<Hyuukai> ﻿ive just installed lastfm via synaptic and when i open it it says error the ALSA soundsystem is either busy or not present?
<wgrant> IndyGunFreak: Because I'm a dev, you should put more trust in me than random GetDeb people who like have nothing but animosity between them and Ubuntu developers.
<FantomRedux> any chance i could get some help with installing graphics drivers?
<Hyuukai> Someone help me with my lastfm query?
<IndyGunFreak> wgrant: anybody on the internet can say anything.. i'll do as i want, and because some screen name who says they are dev, tells me otherwise, well, i'll take my chances, cuz its given me no issues at all
<Vlet> !offtopic | Hyuukai
<ubottu> Hyuukai: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<wgrant> IndyGunFreak: At least don't suggest it here. Please.
<Hyuukai> how is it offtopic? :S
<Vlet> Hyuukai: How does that have anything to do with ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> wgrant: i will suggest what i want, when i want.. i've saw getdeb suggested many tiems here w/o issue...
<Hyuukai> i installed it through synaptic and it says  the ALSA soundsystem is either busy or not present?
<Vlet> Hyuukai: OH! I thought you were trying to query last.fm web services
<mabus3ac> hi, i had a problem yesterday installing ubuntu. well nobody could realy help me, but it seems like i fixed the problem. just for the record: ubuntu install from live cd gave me houndreds of errors, half of which i could fix by disabling flobby in bios, because i have none. but the solution was simply use alternate cd that allowed me to skip network config which i intent to do later, cause the install programm seems not able to cope with it
<adrian15> Hello. The question is very simple. When I boot from a Ubuntu live cd and I run "sudo su" do I get admin rights or I do not get them due to permissions restrictions? Thank you.
<dr_Willis> mabus3ac,  i tend to just start with the alternative install cd. :)
<Vlet> mabus3ac: what type of computer is it?
<nevoeiro> Hyuukai: try using rhythmbox. it works fine here with last.fm plugin
<dr_Willis> adrian15,  you will get root rights.. but 'sudo su' is NOT the proper way to get them.
<Vlet> adrian15: yes, that'll give you root
<mabus3ac> asus motherboard with amd64cpu
<Hyuukai> have you got amarok?
<nevoeiro> no
<Hyuukai> ill try it
<mabus3ac> ati 780g graficchip
<Mg_GuGu> hi .. anyone ever had any problem with Amarok? my amarok will crash when I try to play a .mp3 file .. and i dunno what's happening
<Mg_GuGu> :(
<Vlet> dr_Willis: proper way would be what?
<dr_Willis> Vlet,  http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<adrian15> dr_Willis sudo -i        Is the best way ?
<sigma__> anyone tried wine 1.0?
<dr_Willis> Vlet,  'sudo -s' or sudo -i. read that url. to learn the diffs :)
<adrian15> dr_Willis seen your link right now... going to check
<mabus3ac> ok its booting the first time wich me luck
<Vlet> dr_Willis: ahh yeah - thanks for the tip :)
<dr_Willis> I got so many bookmarks on this stuff... im glad i am using Del.ic.ious
<mabus3ac> wohhhhhhhooo it works
<mabus3ac> ok thx a lot
<Hyuukai> nevoeiro my rhythmbox wont even play a track?
<GUDO> ?
<Vixus> Hi, I'm trying to configure my linksys wireless card on ubuntu studio.. lshw -C network shows a wireless interface and gives all the physical details.. how do I enable it?
<Hyuukai> ﻿rhythmbox wont even play a track? yet amarok will? :S
<adrian15> dr_Willis Thank you. Going to update Super Grub Disk wiki. Bye.l
<newbee617> how can i change the text color to green in ff plugin chatzilla , which is better for my eyes
<Vixus> why are you asking in #ubuntu?
<newbee617> is there a chatzilla channel
<Nutubuntu> Is there some way to kill a process that won't go away -- short of restarting? 'sudo kill -9 <pid>' did not kill it.
<Vixus> there's not that many menu options at the top of chatzilla's window.. try them out. ChatZilla > Preferences for one.
<joaopinto> Nutubuntu, on that case restarting is the only option
<NickGarvey> is there a way to get more verbose information while booting a live cd?  it hangs when I try to do anything other than check the memory, but it hangs before any information comes up
<Nutubuntu> t/y joaopinto
<newbee617> i've checked but not found
<Nutubuntu> Alternatives to Firefox, anyone? I'm about done with the instability
<NickGarvey> !info epiphany
<ubottu> epiphany (source: epiphany): clone of Boulder Dash game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0-1 (hardy), package size 85 kB, installed size 300 kB
<NickGarvey> !info epiphany-browser
<ubottu> epiphany-browser (source: epiphany-browser): Intuitive web browser - dummy package. In component main, is optional. Version 2.22.2-0ubuntu0.8.04.2 (hardy), package size 48 kB, installed size 104 kB
<joaopinto> Nutubuntu, epiphany
<FantomRedux> Nutubuntu: Have you tried installing FireFox3?
<joaopinto> FantomRedux, that's the default
<Nutubuntu> joaopinto: I'll give it a shot, thanks
<Nutubuntu> FantomRedux: yes
<FantomRedux> oh ^_^, still running 7.10 here. need to find a cdr to write 8.04
<bakersfieldboy> question does enyone know how to long into chris prillo chat what irc i know it #chris
<newbee617> oh, i found this :moznet/chatzilla
<FantomRedux> any chance i could get some help with installing graphics drivers?
<erUSUL> !nvidia | FantomRedux
<ubottu> FantomRedux: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<FantomRedux> thanks
<kenny> i still don't understand
<Nutubuntu> FantomRedux: FF3 has done the following since last night: gone zombie probably 30 times, crashed my window manager twice, restarted the computer once, and died in some unkillable way (ps aux shows it as "defunct" and kill won't kill it). Like I said, I'm about done with the instability.
<kenny> very complicated in sharing file on network
<dr_Willis> kenny,   Using samba? well its a very powerfull server/system.  If you just want to transfer a few files from widnows to/from linux. Install ssh server on linux, and winscp on windows
<radioaktivstorm> hello, does anyone have experience with setting up crontab from the shell that could explain to me how to get a cron job to run a shell script?
<Nutubuntu> Okay, off I go to restart. Thanks all
<dr_Willis> radioaktivstorm,  give the full path to the script, is about all ive had to do.
<joaopinto> radioaktivstorm, man crontab, basically you need to specifyc the executing time according to the crontab man and the script filename to be executed
<jrib> !cron > radioaktivstorm (read the private message from ubottu)
<dr_Willis> radioaktivstorm,  be sure the script is executable :) and dosent need input.
<kenny> if i install samba, windows need to install samba too?
<FantomRedux> erUSUL: I've got the drivers downloaded, but when I try to run them it comes up with saying only root can install
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub > Jack_Smironff
<erUSUL> FantomRedux: System>Admin>Hardware Drivers shoulb be anough no need to dl anythig from anywhere
<andcorps> hey all
<radioaktivstorm> wow thanks for the responses. I'll check these out  and see if i cannot figure out why my script isnt running
<andcorps> andcorps
<andcorps> here
<mgolisch> kenny: no
<andcorps> just wonder whether dell vostro will work wif 804
<FantomRedux> erUSUL: I tried that, but it won't let me display above 1440x900, and my monitor is 1680x1050
<FantomRedux> if it helps im running gutsy
<erUSUL> FantomRedux: the drivers from nvidia.com are the same so the probelm is not with drivers
<andcorps> allo
<andcorps> anyone
<erUSUL> FantomRedux: <gksudo displayconfig-gtk>
<andcorps> know anything bout dell lappy
<FantomRedux> do i put that in terminal?
<bakersfieldboy> how do i add  wyldryde network into the list
<Hyuukai> when using latfm i get the ALSA soundsystem is either busy or not present?
<bakersfieldboy> how do i add  wyldryde network into the list i know add but what do i type
<erUSUL> FantomRedux: yep
<FantomRedux> erUSUL: Thanks :) I'll give it a shot
<bakersfieldboy> sry , its a chat network
<llamo> the fn key won't go off
<Hyuukai> ﻿when using latfm i get the ALSA soundsystem is either busy or not present?
<bakersfieldboy> dont tell me no one use wyldryde
<bakersfieldboy> dont make me mad and shut everything down
<dr_Willis> Hyuukai,  if you are going to repeate a question.. fix spelling mistakes.. and pose it as a question, not a statment.   I belive there are several players that can access the last.fm sites also.
<FantomRedux> be right back :)
<jrib> Hyuukai: sounds like a pulseaudio issue.  Have you checked the preferences?  Have you checked bugs.ubuntu.com?
<llamo> bah unless i hold it down....
<Kartagis> hoşçakalın / bye
<Renan> result of lspci
<Hyuukai> No i am new to ubuntu i don't know what pulseaudio is
<Hyuukai> I am using amarok or rythmebox and it says the same thing
<jrib> Hyuukai: those should "just work".  Do you have sound at all?
<Shishire> I have a keyboard with a "Log Off" button, how do I find out exactly which key command it maps to?
<FantomRedux> erUSUL: Problem solved :D thansk for the help
<Hyuukai> Yeah they have sound, but if i open up last fm i get that message and if i open up last fm first then i dont get sound
<erUSUL> FantomRedux: yw
<Shishire> so that I can set it to log me off
<jrib> Hyuukai: anyway, here's the bug you want to read: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lastfm/+bug/198032
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 198032 in lastfm "lastfm should depend on libasound2-plugins" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<FantomRedux> bye
<Vixus> Hi there, just installed US... I've been using ubuntu for a while. Anyway, it seems to have detected my soundcard fine and all the controls are available in alsamixer but no sound appears to be coming out any of the line outs..
<Vixus> i tried the pulseaudio applet (because i couldn't find any volume applet) and  the volume meter showed no output
<Shishire> I have a keyboard with a "Log Off" button, how do I find out exactly which key command it maps to?
<MrElendig> Vixus: channels unmuted?
<MrElendig> Shishire: xev
<Vixus> MrElendig: I believe so..
<Shishire> ty
<Vixus> MrElendig: I used alsamixer to make sure they all had volume.
<NickGarvey> I can't seem to boot ubuntu on a dell laptop d600, I tried both the LTS versions and get assorted errors from "crc error" to "Kernel panic - vfs unable to mount root", is there a way I can get more information regarding the problem?
<bakersfieldboy_> can i log into wyldryde with xchat ?
<MrElendig> Vixus: does it say MM or oo under main and pcm?
<leachim6> bakersfieldboy_, yeah sure
<Vixus> MrElendig: neither
<leachim6>  "/server irc.wyldryde.org"
<bakersfieldboy_> leachim6 type that in after cling on add ?
<MrElendig> Vixus: it should show either OO or MM in alsamixer
<bakersfieldboy_> clicling
<bakersfieldboy_> leachim6 clicking on add
<Vixus> MrElendig: What do I press to unmute?
<CubanB_> can anyone check to see if they have this file /usr/share/fonts/X11/cryllic
<MrElendig> Vixus: m
<leachim6> bakersfieldboy, no
<leachim6> are you using xchat right now
<Renan> someone already installed jdeveloper in ubuntu
<Vixus> MrElendig: Doesn't do anything...
<MrElendig> it should show OO when unmuted
<persi> how do I remove old builds so they don`t waste any space?
<kwyjibo> hello. i am an ubuntu nub. i have the compiz window manager setup with the wobble effect. it was briefly antialiased when distorting the window. i installed some updates yesterday and now there are jaggies when it bends a window. i have an nvidia 7950 gx2 card. how can i make this pretty again? :<
<Vixus> MrElendig: It's not showing anything! :)
<bakersfieldboy_> leachim6 sry yes i am
<jcaspe> is there any AI software for ubuntu?
<Shishire> uh... xev isn't recognizing the key... is there any way to map it?
<AntiProxy> guys since i've upgraded to hardy.. i've been having random errors when running apt-get update for some repositories.. lately it's hardy-updates.. i've tried so many different mirrors and they all seem to have the same issue randomly.. i'm currently on us archive.
<neonlightning> is there a way to get cpu optimisation? also noticed that apt-get install kernel headers gives me that the package is mentioned but is not available.. also i'm running edubuntu 7.10 and have done a dist-upgrade(i couldn't find my ubuntu 7.10)
<AntiProxy> oh and i already tried to import the keys through apt-key,
<MrElendig> Shishire: maby it's triggering an acpi event instead?
<Shishire> possibly...
<Shishire> I just want to reconfigure the log off event onto this nicely labeled "Log Off" key...
<Shishire> ugh
<bakersfieldboy_> leachim6, yes iam using xchat on ubuntu
<LMJ> Did anyone made his homework : download firefox 3 and crontibute to the world largest amount of download in 24h ? http://www.mozilla-europe.org  ;)
<gopodge> LMJ: Yeah. I got my copies.
<LMJ> good GodTodd : 1 sweet for you ;)
<DIFH-iceroot> download with the ubuntu repo
<gopodge> LMJ: I also noticed that Ubuntu updated the repository with latest Firefox 3.
<LMJ> ubuntu repo count ?
<Ravn> hey ppl, I have a .deb file that I like to install with automatic dependency handling. How to do that?
<DIFH-iceroot> LMJ: dont think so
<gopodge> DIFH-iceroot: Wanted to make sure my machines counted.
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to disable just the aptoncd update from my repositories? the one on apt is completely useless. it doesn't support restoring from .iso (even though it says it does)
<peter77> recently ubuntu froze whilst in firefox, I could not move the mouse, caps lock or any other keyboard commands apart from cutting the power
<clarezoe> can't compile alsa driver, it complains that no alsa-kernel can be found. anyone can help?
<leachim6> bakersfieldboy_, then press control+t to open a new tab , then type /server irc.wyldryde.org
<Ahadiel> Ravn, Assuming the deps are in the standard repos, just double-click!
<bakersfieldboy_> leachim6 are you atill there ?
<Ahadiel> Ravn, or dpkg -i blah.deb
<Ambient> peter77: what was the website?
<Ambient> ubuntuguide by any chance?
<aaron> ow. sorry. xchat crashed
<bakersfieldboy_> ok
<kwyjibo> what's the proper etiquette for showing an screenshot
<MrElendig> here or on forum?
<kwyjibo> here, to show the jagged edge thingie
<MrElendig> just paste a link to it
<kwyjibo> k
<kwyjibo> http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/4806/screenshot1br7.png
<akincer> Using Acidrip to convert a .VOB to .AVI and .MPG and Windows Media Player doesn't like them. Any suggestions?
<MrElendig> try to not use a host with pr0n adds or crap :p
<MrElendig> akincer: mpc + cccp in windows
<peter77> any idea what is causing ubuntu to freeze?
<peter77> Ambient, youtube
<Ambient> well, I had the same problem with firefox 3 a while ago but it went away
<Ambient> peter77: I think it's all about firefox 3 still being buggy and it conflicting a bit with X or the display drivers
<peter77> Ambient, ahh, might revert back to ff2
<Hyuukai> its not shit
<Hyuukai> wrong box
<Shishire> uh.. is it just me or are the ubuntu repositories down?
<Ambient> although the adobe flash implementation also smells
<Shishire> I'm hoping its just me, but...
<anders__> i downloaded some packages 30 seconds ago
<Ambient> but it shouldn't crash X
<akincer> MrElindig: Not sure I follow
<MrElendig> akincer: can you play the file you created on linux?
<dr_Willis> Shishire,  they seem real slow to me also
<Shishire> hmmm...
<grobda24> I'm confused. What is the main distro project for the Asus EeePC ?
<quinn> good night, all guys!
<leachim6> how can I mount my ipod without being root ?
<quinn> have to go to bed.
<grobda24> eKubuntu is for KDE, which I don't want. So that leaves "Ubuntu Eee" for Gnome. Is this correct ?
<leachim6> how can I mount my ipod without being root ?
<leachim6> why is this such a difficult question!
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to disable just the aptoncd update from my repositories? the one on apt is completely useless. it doesn't support restoring from .iso (even though it says it does)
<brianherman> http://www.bash.org/?27147
<radioaktivstorm> you all are awesome... i found the problem in the crontab file ^_^ thanks!
<chazco> Hi... ubuntu install disappears when it gets to the creating user stage (i have a separate /home). Any ideas?
<Gin> god , I love movie player with youtube built into it :-)
<zetheroo> since updating to the latest kernel, Skype has lost all sound..... please help
<zetheroo> I have tried reinstalling it and rebooting with no success
<Erosion> What's the linux command to trace?
<c_lisp> trace what erosion?
<mcquaid> anyone play hl2 with wine? it works fine here except i can't adjust the mouse sensitivity. the slider seems to be having no effect
<chazco> Erosion - You mean to trace routes? Its traceroute :)
<Erosion> ok chazco
<Uplink> my ubuntu is getting slower at start-up
<Uplink> mcquaid, try on wine settings
<mcquaid> you mean winecfg? there's nothing in there regarding mouse
<brianherman> s
<mcquaid> Uplink, are you referring to winecfg?
<CuriousCat> i just installed Banshee 1.0 but it can't seem to play mp3 files. i already installed the gstreamer packages. is there anything else i need to do?
<nohelphere> what is the system monitor app included in ubuntu?
<qopi> my wireless card has something very wrong with it
<Uplink> mcquaid, yea? idk
<Uplink> lol
<mcquaid> heh
<neonlightning> i'm more wondering why i can't compile anything the fluxbox configure says i have gcc but it can't create executables and mplayer's ./configure says i have no cpu optimizations(i'm guessing since its i386) then says no for everything aside from having a linux kernel installed then dies at inttypes.h
<chazco> Hi... The ubuntu installer disappears when it gets to the creating user stage (i have a separate /home). Any ideas?
<nohelphere> what is the ubuntu system monitor package?
<jpds> !info gnome-system-monitor | nohelphere
<ubottu> nohelphere: gnome-system-monitor (source: gnome-system-monitor): Process viewer and system resource monitor for GNOME 2. In component main, is optional. Version 2.22.1-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 1446 kB, installed size 6796 kB
<markl_> is there a mirror site i can use instead of archive.ubuntu.org?  I am getting 20KB/sec or less
<macafe> What software I can use in Debian to edit and view files of Microsoft Project?
<wasabi> doubt there is any
<wasabi> cept maybe microsoft project
<jpds> macafe: put: us. in front of it.
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to distirbute my apt updates to my other comps other than using aptoncd to build a new cd every time then restore on each pc?
<zetheroo> please help
<julian_> anybody has a fix or seen one for the "usb harddrive speed drop" bug
<nickrud> Flynsarmy apt-proxy or apt-mirror are good for networked machines
<genii> !clone | Flynsarmy
<ubottu> Flynsarmy: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<lespaul> i deleted firefox 3 completely from my ubuntu 8.04
<lespaul> now i want toreinstall it
<rio> where to delete certain keys of my gnome keyring?
<RAdams> ﻿what port / protocol does samaba use by default in hardy?
<lespaul> should i install "firefox" or firefox-3.0" ?
<frostburn> lespaul, firefox is the metapackage for the most recent, that should be sufficient
<lespaul> it will install the 3.0 final?
<genii> Flynsarmy: If the machines are networked together to a box which has internet access you can use this method in combination with apt-proxy
<jrib> lespaul: "firefox" just pulls in "firefox-3.0"
<SoulSe> I wonder if anyone can help me figure out why my Ubuntu LAMP server's MySQL server just died? I moved it into a different room, plugged it into the router and now I can't get MySQL up.
<frostburn> RAdams, 445 tcp
<rio> 'firefox' depends on 'firefox-3.0' right now
<zetheroo> why would the latest kernel knock out sound input and output in Skype?
<RAdams> frostburn: ty
<lespaul> ok, but it's the final version in the ubuntu repos?
<frostburn> SoulSe, check the mysql error log under your db directory
<SoulSe> frostburn: logs are empty :s
<Kelen> OMG, always lagged out with pidgin for IRC..
<frostburn> SoulSe, you'll want to check out #mysql
<SoulSe> frostburn: tx
<MrElendig> SoulSe: start mysql by hand and trow some -v's at it
<llamo> using alsa, when i turn my volume knob it jumps by 12-13%, how can i change it to only go by 2 or 3 %?
<Flynsarmy> genil: does apt-proxy create a second copy of all the updates on my machine? apt-mirror only links to the updates in whatever directory apt downlaods to?
<dfgas> anyone have a deb made for the final release of firefox?
<frostburn> KC, use xchat, i can't stand pidgins irc client
<Az> just quick question... what system directories should i exclude from my tar backup script?
<SoulSe> MrElendig: tried that. just fails. no extra info
<Az> want to be able to restore from live cd
<genii> Flynsarmy: apt-proxy lets one machine in the network which is connected to the internet act as a gateway for all the machines on the network to use apt-get through it
<dfgas> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<MrElendig> SoulSe: mysqld --verbose
<frostburn> Az, you'll want to exclude /mnt/ /media/ /dev/  for full system backups
<evilbug> i need help with my syncmaster 953bw connected via dvi on a macbook pro with hardy.at startup the monitor displays grub and the boot screen but once it's at login,it won't display anything.
<KC> frostburn: me too, but just used it several hours.. lol
<genii> Flynsarmy: apt-mirror actually mirrors repositories from the ubuntu archives on some machine then acts as a local repository
<Az> ok great, how about /proc and /sys?
<SoulSe> MrElendig: ah! I was using /etc/init.d/mysql start
<arakthor> is there a way to write a script to repeatedly fill in fields on a webpage and submit it (with input from an input file) ?
<SoulSe> <--- n00b
<MrElendig> SoulSe: mysqld --verbose --console
<mcquaid> i know there are ways to increase the polling of a usbmouse, is there a way with a ps2 mouse?
<zetheroo> anyone?
<frostburn> ignore proc sys as well, forgot about that
<MrElendig> should give you even more info
<mcquaid> googleing for a bit, can't find anything
<Az> cheers
<lespaul> is the firefox 3.0 FINAL in the repos now?
<SoulSe> MrElendig: thanks. seems to be a bind problem
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to disable a single update in apt? the latest aptoncd doens't support stuff an older version installed on my pc does
<Feroce> Hi
<genii> Flynsarmy: There is whats called pinning.
<genii> !pinning | Flynsarmy
<ubottu> Flynsarmy: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<mcupples> anyone have any experience with rsync and ssh keys?
<lespaul> is the firefox 3.0 FINAL in the repos now?
<linduxed> if i want to copy a large file to my USB-HDD and it says "error: file too large", is there any cool package or method that can help me out?
<soundray> mcupples: you should say what the problem is
<soundray> lespaul: yes
<soundray> linduxed: man split
<genii> linduxed: Is this some file over 4 gigabytes trying to put on a vfat frive for instance?
<genii> frive->drive
<linduxed> genii: you hit the spot
<kaotik_chris> how can I add a new IRC server to the server list in xchat
<linduxed> genii: some solution?
<soundray> kaotik_chris: IRC-Connect
<linduxed> is split the way to go?
<kaotik_chris> ty
<kaotik_chris> err
<kaotik_chris> the server I want isnt in the list
<kaotik_chris> irc.rizon.net is the server I want
<ircleuser> hello
<soundray> kaotik_chris: then you should add it via the Networks tab in preferences
<KC> Is there any good idea for RMVB format video? please.
<ircleuser> is there a tutorial that transitions from photoshop  to gimp
<ghumman> hello
<monster1g> Good morning! :)
<soundray> !hi | ghumman
<ubottu> ghumman: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ghumman> I am new to ubuntu
<legend2440> ircleuser: gimpshop is supposed to make gimp more like photoshop         http://www.gimpshop.com/
<monster1g> I was wondering if someone could help me with installing wine
<ghumman> and find it great
<jrib> !wine > monster1g (read the private message from ubottu)
<soundray> monster1g: 'sudo apt-get install wine'
<jrib> monster1g: wine is in the repositories, so it's pretty easy.  You install it like you install everything else in ubuntu: using a package manager
<wng--> Does the alternate CD still support dmraid installations(FakeRAID), I know it did a few versions back
<soundray> ghumman: great -- do you have a support question?
<soundray> wng--: I can't see why it would have changed
<gnufied> i managed to screw my gf's ubuntu installation
<soundray> gnufied: oh no! What did you do?
<gnufied> i was trying to uninstall nvidia drivers
<gnufied> nvidia-installer --uninstall
<gnufied> i ran this command while running X
<wng--> thats not screwed at all
<gnufied> and now, X won't start
<wng--> gnufied: can you get to a command line?
<gnufied> not only that, when i boot, I get nice blank screen
<KC> you need put in command mold.. and stop X server.
<gnufied> i can't use Alt-Control-1..6
<zaymin_> vous parlez français ?
<gordonjcp> !fr | zaymin_
<zaymin_> conaisai vous le chanel français
<ubottu> zaymin_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<gnufied> wng--, i can't get to command line unless i boot in single user mode
<zaymin_> thx ;)
<gnufied> wng--, or recovery mode
<gordonjcp> zaymin_: np
<wng--> gnufied: do that
<zaymin_> !fr
<gnufied> wng--, did that
<adac> I had to remove some self written programs and some self compiled stuf to an external disk. Now i set the paths on .bashrc but is seems that i cannot execute them anymore, Is this a mounting issue?
<gnufied> wng--, and tried to fix X and rebooted
<wng--> gnufied: vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change nvidia to vesa
<gnufied> wng--, yeah, i got rid of nvidia old X config file
<EvilDennisR> adac: What errors are you getting when you run them?
<gnufied> wng--, yet i get same blank screen
<brianherman> sorry
<soundray> wng--: why not change it to nv? (gnufied)
<wng--> soundray: in my experience nv doesnt work half the time
<gnufied> wng--, why the hell, i am not able to do A-C-1 .. 6 man?
<soundray> gnufied: no swearing please
<wng--> gnufied: that's got me stumped, try just booting to init 3 instead
<brianherman> hello
<gnufied> i have been using Linux for line 6 years, damn
<adac>  Permission denied, EvilDennisR
<soundray> gnufied: please use professional language here
<EvilDennisR> adac: Are they chmoded +x and owned by you?
<gnufied> soundray, okay
<adac> and they arent found...even though the path to them is set in the bash
<buckie> hi can anyone tell me how i browse ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts from the ubuntu gui ?
<soundray> gnufied: is it 8.04?
<EvilDennisR> adac: What do you have set to export them? Paste it
<adac> yes I'm root, and owner is root
<gnufied> soundray, yes it is
<adac> EvilDennisR: paths are fine trust me
<dupondje> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu on my laptop. My laptop has a sda1 (internal hdd with windows). And I installed Ubuntu on a external disk (/dev/sdc). But when I boot I get (Grub Loading Stage 1.5, Error 21) ... Any id how I can solve it ?
<EvilDennisR> adac: Well it looks like you're all set and don't need my help. Good day.
<adac> EvilDennisR: I checked them 3 times
<buckie> hi can anyone tell me how i browse ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts from the ubuntu gui ?
<nickrud> buckie you have to put a script in therre first, then it'll display the scirpts (and browse) in right click
<soundray> gnufied: I suggest you boot to single again and run 'sudo update-rc.d gdm -f remove'. Then you'll probably at least be able to use six virtual terminals after the next reboot.
<adac> EvilDennisR: wow are you a woman or what?
<buckie> nickrud, I know :) but I cant seem to find the directory in the gui ?
<soundray> gnufied: which config did you get rid of exactly?
<gnufied> soundray, xorg.conf
<nickrud> buckie ah, then hit ctl-h in the browser :)
<soundray> gnufied: just rm'd it?
<RAdams> I can't seem to get my samba shares working... I've read the man page, set it up correctly, but I can't see other shares on a windows machine, nor can the windows machine see mine...
<wng--> gnufied: why'd you delete that!???
<nickrud> buckie while in your home dir, that is
<soundray> wng--: it's not needed in 8.04
<wng--> soundray: oh, thats his problem then
<MrElendig> RAdams: make sure you are in the same work group
<buckie> nickrud, niiice :D 10000 thx to you m8 :)
<gnufied> soundray, yeah, because i thought, it was trying to load nvidia drivers and i knew its not needed in 8.04 and i should be able to get some sort of X
<wng--> gnufied: what you want to do is to boot to init 3, write a short xorg.conf with only lines for vesa drivers
<RAdams> MrElendig: I *have* to be in the same workgroup as the windows machine?
<wng--> and then startx
<gnufied> i am in recovery mode, but no internet, its a notebook, needs wireless
<MrElendig> RAdams: idealy, yes
<wng--> gnufied: do you know how to boot to init 3?
<kaotik_chris> why cant I download files via xdcc
<soundray> gnufied: do you have any /etc/X11/xorg.conf* backups?
<RAdams> MrElendig: after I change smb.conf, do I need to restart samba? and if so, is that /etc/init.d/samba restart?
<jrib> wng--: runlevels 2-5 are identical on ubuntu by default
<kokiry> salve a tutti
<wng--> wow, ubuntu screws everything up
<buckie> nickrud, I dont need to install the scripts, just place them in the folder right ?
<wng--> gnufied: okay, do you have access to your filesystem
<gnufied> soundray, no, i just removed them all. call me crazy
<jrib> wng--: it inherits that behavior from debian.  I'm not sure why you think anything is screwed up
<nickrud> buckie correct
<gnufied> wng--, i am in recovery mode and i have access to fs
<wng--> gnufied: okay, create an xorg.conf in the usual place
<wng--> gnufied: only include these 3 lines:
<kaotik_chris> can anyone tell me how to get xdcc downloading to work?
<sportman1280> Can ubuntu read XD cards?  It doesnt seem to load Xd on my laptop.  But SD works
<wng--> gnufied: Section "Device"
<kaotik_chris> in xchat
<buckie> nickrud, im installing a script to mount iso files, but i dont get the "scripts" option when rightclick the files
<wng--> gnufied: Identifier "Card0"
<wng--> gnufied: Driver "vesa"
<gnufied> wng--, paste it somewhere?
<MrElendig> what is realy fucked up, is that ubuntu/debian starts a load of services when you install them
<wng--> gnufied: okay
<MrElendig> >_>
<soundray> gnufied: wng-- forgot EndSection
<MrElendig> it's like the 3.rd worst idea from a security standpoint, ever
<newbee617> how can i change the default white foregound color of xterm to green ,guys?
<wng--> gnufied: http://pastebin.com/m6bb0abef
<soundray> MrElendig: please use professional language in here
<wng--> gnufied: after that, save xorg.conf and try booting, it should be okay, I had that same problem with F9 the other day
<soundray> gnufied: before you boot...
<kaotik_chris> MrEmlendig: at least its not like windows
<Chousuke> MrElendig: What services does Ubuntu install by default?
<gnufied> soundray, yeah?
<Chousuke> MrElendig: none, that I'm aware of.
<Chousuke> MrElendig: internet facing, that is.
<soundray> gnufied: do the 'update-rc.d gdm -f remove' so it gives you virtual consoles instead of trying to boot straight into X
<nickrud> buckie try killall nautilus , that should make it see the script
<soundray> gnufied: if 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start' works with the vesa driver, you can restore it with 'sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults'
<unavailable> Allright guys....    issue:  Everytime i play a fullscreen game,  it randomly jumps out of fullscreen
<nagyv> I've just upgraded to hardy, and have some weird locales problems. Could someone help me, please! http://paste.ubuntu.com/21159/
<unavailable> using nvidia new
<gnufied> soundray, i think that command is wrong
<buckie> nickrud, damn you are hardcore dude :P what are you reading ?
<MrElendig> last time I installed ubuntu, it ran ssh out of the box
<soundray> gnufied: why?
<nickrud> buckie irc :)
<unavailable> Allright guys....    issue:  Everytime i play a fullscreen game,  it randomly jumps out of fullscreen
<unavailable> i know
<kaotik_chris> grr this is so annoying I can't get xdcc downloads to work in xchat
<unavailable> please dont flame me for asking twice
<jrib> MrElendig: you must live in an alternate universe then :)
<buckie> nickrud, you saved me 5 hours of searching that for sure :)
<unavailable> i use killall for pulseaudio and armyops-bin
<Kanonen80> Hey guys
<jrib> unavailable: it's probably a better idea to use pasuspender instead
<unavailable> kinda funny killall armyops-bin dont kill all...
<ircleuser> how do you show all running apps in terminal
<unavailable> i gotta run it like 5 times
<jrib> ircleuser: ps -ef    or   top
<nagyv> ircleuser: ps -e
<gnufied> soundray, it should be update-rc.d -f gdm remove => -f has to be before
 * MrElendig goes digging for the post.install script for the .deb
<This_is_MADDNESS> jrib thks
<jrib> MrElendig: that's not what you said.
<unavailable> anyway how can i fix my "i want to randomly jump outta fullscreen" when im in a game
<soundray> gnufied: sorry, you're right
<This_is_MADDNESS> jrib what does the -e do?
<gnufied> soundray, no problems.
<gnufied> soundray, i should be thankful
<jrib> This_is_MADDNESS: see 'man ps'.  You can search the man page for -e by doing /-e<enter>
<RAdams> MrElendig: I moved it to the same workgroup and I still get the same error: "The device is not connected" ufw is enabled, but I allowed 440 TCP. What do you suggest?
<zetheroo> please help
<bacos> hi
<RAdams> !ask | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<monster1g> What is the quick command to restart ubuntu? not my PC
<jrib> This_is_MADDNESS: press 'n' to go to the next hit and 'N' for the previous
<bacos> no
<buckie> nickrud, would a reboot help if I still cant see the "scripts" option when i rightclick
<lenswipe> how do i connect to wyldryde IRC from pidgin?
<RAdams> monster1g: restart what in ubuntu? every system service? X? the processes?
<monster1g> RAdams, Someone had me do a ctrl alt d or something of that matter before
<monster1g> i was trying to remember what it was
<nickrud> buckie at worst, log out and back in. Are you sure the script is executable?
<Chousuke> MrElendig: Ubuntu doesn't install SSH out of the box.
<RAdams> monster1g: you can restart X by doing ctrl alt backspace
<lenswipe> i am having any attention payed at all here?
<buckie> nickrud, its .sh so it should be :)
<lenswipe> blip blop bloop banga o langa woof, nubby phraph 120,000 ecklek oo-loo a scap, bibble de booble wop
<Chousuke> MrElendig: of course, if you install the server then it's activated automatically, but that's what you usually want.
<RAdams> !patience | lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jrib> !helpme > lenswipe (read the private message from ubottu)
<soundray> gnufied: nickrud informs me that the revert with 'defaults' isn't correct, either
<lenswipe> !manners | RAdams
<ubottu> RAdams: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<wng--> Is archive.ubuntu.com slow for anyone else?
<monster1g> thanks for the help!
<gnufied> soundray, wng-- well i did that vesa thing in xorg.conf rebooted and did invoke-rc.d gdm start and X tried to start. screen flickered couple of times and i get blank screen.  Can't Press Alt-Control-Backspace neiter Alt-Control-1..6
<jrib> lenswipe: please don't abuse the bot
<RAdams> !manners > lenswipe
<nickrud> buckie no, .sh doesn't make it executable, the excutable bit needs to be set. Right click the file, select properties, and click the executable checkbox
<RAdams> Having an issue with this machine and Samba. trying to share between this and a windows machine. I moved it to the same workgroup and I still get the same error: "The device is not connected" ufw is enabled, but I allowed 440 TCP. What do you suggest?
<jrib> lenswipe: try explaining what wyldryde irc is in your question maybe
<lenswipe> jrud & RAdams: i come in here and i ask a question and i am ignored
<monster1g> What is the terminal command to install wine?
<antibody_> hi all I just made a .gtkrc-2.0 to make my gnome-panel text white, however now every single time that I login the windows preferences never start in Human theme...any idea why?
<wng--> gnufied: its not telling you xorg failed to start or anything?
<MrElendig> urgh, the link to the source isn't resloving
<MrElendig> stupid dns :/
<lenswipe> jrid: wyldryde irc is flash IRC
<gnufied> wng--, nothing, just a blank screen
<jrib> lenswipe: no one ignores you, but if we don't know the answer, we can't answer you
<lenswipe> liek live.pirillo.com
<exine_> monster1g: sudo apt-get install wine
<lenswipe> jrid: k
<soundray> gnufied: I'd try "nv" instead of "vesa" next
<Duesentrieb> hi all. I just found out that after waking my box from hibernation, the network card is no longer recognized (i'm on wlan now). reloading the kernel module (r8169) doesn't help. what can I do?
<RAdams> lenswipe: and being impatient is a good way to get assistance?
<unavailable> Everytime i play a fullscreen game,  it randomly jumps out of fullscreen
<Duesentrieb> I'm using knetworkmanager, if that's relevant
<wng--> soundray: that's not going to help, vesa works on pretty much everything ive ever tried
<unavailable> im using ubuntu 8.04
<unavailable> and i am also using the latest nvidia druvers
<unavailable> drivers*
<jrib> lenswipe: just add one of their servers: http://www.wyldryde.org/servers/
<MrElendig> antibody_: fix the .gtk-2.0 ?
<antibody_> MrElendig, good point
<antibody_> any types?
<gnufied> soundray, i need to reboot, problem is once screen goes go blank, i have no other go other than to reboot
<antibody_> tips*
<lenswipe> jrid: thx :D
<nickrud> soundray   update-rc.d gdm defaults 30 1 is right I think
<soundray> wng--: let's see
<wng--> gnufied: go into recovery mode, and check out the Xorg.* logs in /var/log
<monster1g> thanks exine
<soundray> nickrud: thanks (gnufied)
<soundray> gnufied: use SysRQ for rebooting
<antibody_> I have style "panel" {blablabl}
<RAdams> Duesentrieb: there's often a problem with wlans waking correctly. try searching your module and "wakeup" with the word ubuntu somewhere in the search. It's a little different resolution for each module
<antibody_> then I have 8 more lines
<zetheroo> ﻿RAdams: I asked my question..... just waiting for a reply
<antibody_> starting with widget & class
<Duesentrieb> RAdams: the wlan works correctly (well, i have to reconnect, but that's fine). The wired lan doesn't.
<soundray> gnufied: protects your filesystem (hold down Alt-SysrQ and hit R E I S U and B in succession)
<qopi> my wireless card has randomly stopped working
<Duesentrieb> RAdams: but i'll search as you suggested
<RAdams> zetheroo: if you're waiting for a reply, it's usually more helpful to ask the question again
<qopi> anyone able to help me debug?
<buckie> nickrud, ahhhh :)
<monster1g> does anyone happen to know the wine irc channel?
<jrib> monster1g: #winehq
<monster1g> thanks jrib.
<RAdams> Duesentrieb: ah. yes, still the same story, try searching for that. Good luck!
<nickrud> !permissions | buckie (good thing to know, this)
<ubottu> buckie (good thing to know, this): An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<qopi> my wireless light is on, and it is showing a copying networks but if I actually try to connect to one it freezes up
<RAdams> Having an issue with this machine and Samba. trying to share between this and a windows machine. I moved it to the same workgroup and I still get the same error: "The device is not connected" ufw is enabled, but I allowed 440 TCP. What do you suggest?
<buckie> nickrud, thx, ill bash that text :)
<zetheroo> ﻿RAdams: ok .... I just updated to the latest kernel -19-generic, and now I have sound in Skype
<qopi> s/showing a copying network/ showing a couple of networks
<unavailable> ok so if anyone is having a problem with a game randomly exiting fullscreen mode...   disable compiz
<qopi> it seems that is can't read the wireless memory or something
<duane> I am trying to run VirtualBox OSE and when I try to start windows xp I get VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package, I installed the modules package and its still the same error??
<unavailable> metacity --replace
<unavailable> will fixc it
<Duesentrieb> RAdams: i find a lot of arcane, outdated and only slightly related stuff :(
<unavailable> duane you recently updated linux kernel?
<soundray> duane: reboot to enable the new modules.
<qopi> under connection properties it tells me its disconnected
<duane> I did reboot
<RAdams> unavailable: take a look at the package fusion-icon
<ibrahim> hello all, I am just looking the best alternative picasa on linux with better support native linux. Because picasa using wine and many many problems with that..
<qopi> but when I try to configure it tells me the interface doesn't exist
<qopi> any ideas?
<Duesentrieb> RAdams: if i could find a way to make the driver work again manually, i could just write a hook script that is run when the computer wakes up...
<Drk_Guy> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ihavenosound> Hey i have a toshiba A70, and i have tryd everything to get the sound running properly, I have install alsa drivers and disabled ESD and made sure everything is unmuted. I get sound for maybe 10 seconds at most then it dies
<soundray> duane: which kernel are you running? (uname -r)
<Drk_Guy> Why i've got locked upgrade packages?
<duane> 2.6.24-19-generic
<onthefence928> hmm i wonder if my firefox auto-updated to FF3
<soundray> duane: that's the problem... there is no modules package for your kernel yet. You can boot into 2.6.24-18 from the grub menu, then it should work.
<Drk_Guy> Why i've got locked upgrade packages?
<Kanonen80> so if my Ubuntu 8.04 Server install is  hanging at "Installed apparmor-utils", does that mean my disk is bad? or is it something else?
<soundray> duane: it can only be a matter of days before virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-19-generic hits the repos as well.
<duane> thanks soundray
<RAdams> Drk_Guy: in what way are they locked? when you attempt to update, some packages don't install?
<idhtns> is it possible to make nautilus hide all files of a specific type (e.g. all .aux files)?
<Drk_Guy> RAdams, They are greyed-out
<nagyv> I've just upgraded to hardy, and have some weird locales problems. Could someone help me, please! http://paste.ubuntu.com/21159/
<Drk_Guy> RAdams, even with apt-get upgrade, they just wont install
<soundray> nagyv: which locale do you need?
<RAdams> drk_guy: what message do you get when you run apt-get upgrade in terminal?
<ericvw> I am getting a warning that packages aren't being authenticated in apt-get
<nagyv> soundray: hu
<Drk_Guy> RAdams, It says they are retained
<Seha> aranýzda türkiyeden kimse yok mu bu kanal hangi ülkenin ?
<nagyv> soundray: but I think the problem is deeper than this. I've already tried to reinstall all the language-*-hu files
<Drk_Guy> RAdams, The greyed-out optios are, fspot, and kernel stuff things
<Seha> .
<RAdams> Drk_Guy: did you set any version preferences to force a package to a lower version than current? did you change the default upgrade preferences?
<unavailable> soundray, why with ose does it have to download the modules when with sun you can recompile them...?
<soundray> nagyv: I've pastebinned a section from my /etc/environment (http://paste.ubuntu.com/21165/). You need to have similar settings there. Can you adapt them for Hungarian?
<nagyv> soundray: I think I can. thx
<Drk_Guy> RAdams, I canceled an upgrade process once, but the system was only downloading some packages
<soundray> unavailable: you can recompile the virtualbox modules, too (I can't give you instructions, though)
<Drk_Guy> RAdams, Not installing them, from there on, thos packages are retained
<neonlightning> i can't install gcc 4.2 and i've narrowed it down to a broken libc6 and aptitude reinstall libc6 says it can't locate a file for the package
<RAdams> Drk_Guy: the packages that are greyed out, what version do you have currently, and what version is it trying to upgrade to?
<Drk_Guy> RAdams, Nice, now i need dist-pgrade
<monster1g> How can delete 3rd party repositorys?
<unavailable> soundray cus with sun its as simple as synaptic > find and highlight virtualbox > menu "Packages" configure..   click next until you see something about "compile modules now?" and make sure its checked...
<monster1g> how can you delelte 3rd party repositorys *
<Drk_Guy> RAdams, dist-upgrade removes the grey-out
<RAdams> Drk_Guy: try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get autoremove
<RAdams> Drk_Guy: ah, you must not have been fully upgraded to hardy then :)
<Drk_Guy> RAdams, Alternate CD install, from clean enviroment, no upgrades
<RAdams> Drk_Guy: strange.
<Drk_Guy> RAdams, Tell me about it
<Drk_Guy> RAdams, Ive got another problem, X wont get my resolutions right, ive got to set em manually AFTER login with nvidia's tool
<Max___> im having issues with mythtv
 * julio_neto Hello everyone! ; Olá pessoal!
<c_lisp> drx_guy edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to your resoultion
<Erosion> Is there a way to find something using nano?
<Max___> im getting the following error: Protocol version mismatch (frontend=31,backend=40)
<Drk_Guy> c_lisp, already tried ;)
<newbee617> hi all , in my xterm, the text are white, how can i change them into green?
<Drk_Guy> c_lisp, dpkg-reconfigure wont ask for resolutions, or vid HW either
<nagyv> soundray: it didn't help
<Shaba1> Hello folks
<RAdams> Erosion: to search within a file using nano, use the "Where" command: ctrl W
<ragsagar> guys help me
<nagyv> actually I already had HU in the environments file
<RAdams> !ask ragsagar
<ubottu> Factoid ask ragsagar not found
<amenado> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<RAdams> !ask | ragsagar
<ubottu> ragsagar: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Shaba1> I have edgy and am trying to upgrade to fiesty so then I can upgrade to herndon .... e.t.c
<roger> Erosion if you are editing a file in nano, then you can ^W to search
<Shaba1> upgrade manager keeps failing
<Jack_Smirnoff> Shaba1: dont forget gutsy
<RAdams> Shaba1: what error does it give?
<qopi> my wireless light is on, and I can see some networks, but it tells me eth1 doesn't exist, any ideas?
<Finnish> How do I get grub back?
<RAdams> Jack_Smirnoff: jack_sparrow get a little drunk? :)
<ragsagar> i installed just ubuntu base system ,then i installed pppoeconf and configured internet,then i installed xorg and ithen installed fluxbox
<Finnish> Reinstallation of windows on dual-boot machine took grub away
<Shaba1> says something like W.Failed to fetch http://security.unbuntu.com/unbuntu/pool/main......
<duane> soundray, I rebooted to 2.6.14-18 and installed virtualbox-ose-2.6.24.18-generic but same error?
<Drk_Guy> RAdams, Nice, an old openarena install was holding the krnl modules back
<Drk_Guy> XDD
<RAdams> Drk_Guy: haha
<ragsagar> but when iam running fluxbox its in low resolution
<Shaba1> which to me sounds as though there is a url errob
<Jack_Smirnoff> RAdams: No, just using an alias while trying to get script working in irssi
<RAdams> Jack_Smirnoff: oic
<Drk_Guy> Can i let Apt-get running in bckgrnd, so i can experiment with X a little?
<soundray> nagyv: you need to reboot to enable the change
<ragsagar> i succesfully changed the resolution with xrandr but it changes back to the low resolution in reboot
<Shaba1> becasue after all that it says 404 Not found
<nagyv> soundray: I'll try
<soundray> duane: did you reboot after you put the modules in place?
<ragsagar>  !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<RAdams> Drk_Guy: depending on what you mean by "in the background" the answer is either yes, or yes, but "man screen" to find out how
<duane> yes soundray I put them in place before I rebooted to 18
<duane> I then rebooted and selected 18 from grub
<Drk_Guy> RAdams, I need to KILL X
<duane> and if I try to reinstall it now says its already there
<Drk_Guy> RAdams, But let apt-get running in bckgrnd at same time
<ragsagar> RAdams, also there is no border for firefox in fluxbox,but it is there for pidgin and xchat
<RAdams> Drk_Guy: ah. apt-get doesn't depend on x, but I would ctrl+alt+f2, for simplicity's sake
<RAdams> ragsagar: #fluxbox would probably know more about that problem
<Drk_Guy> RAdams, You are not understanding me, no offense, but i need X TO RELOAD xorg.conf
<Shaba1> RAdams any advise?
<RAdams> Shaba1: on?
<Erosion> roger: You actually press ^ 5?
<ragsagar> RAdams, iam in ubuntu system
<Drk_Guy> RAdams, If i do ctrl+alt+f2, X will still be running
<zetheroo> I need help with Skype .... after the last kernel update I have no sound in Skype. Please help
<bakersfieldboy> ok i deleted the part on the tool bar that lets you know whats running, it give a little icon of each program thats running,its aways next to the time unless you move it. i need it back badly to close down things ect ect please help
<S4nD3r> Someone tried to install netbeans 6.1 in ubuntu 8.4? Did you get it ?
<RAdams> Drk_Guy: oh, I misunderstood indeed :( let me think about it or a second
<Shaba1> I get several errors of this type "W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/e/e2fsprogs/e2fsprogs_1.39-1ubuntu0.1_i386.deb
<Shaba1>   404 Not Found
<Shaba1> "
<Drk_Guy> bakersfieldboy, gnome-panel
<S4nD3r> nobody answers in #netbeans channel.
<roger> erosion it should be on the menu at the bottom of the screen, i think it's ^W
<Drk_Guy> RAdams, Thanks
<bakersfieldboy> drk_guy ok let me see if i can find it
<ragsagar> ok RAdams ,help wit that resolution prob,i can change the resolution to 1024x768 through xrandr but is not staying permanently
<RAdams> Shaba1: that means the package does not exist.
<Drk_Guy> bakersfieldboy, right-click panel, add to panel, windows-list
<Shaba1> ah
<Drk_Guy> bakersfieldboy, alt+f2 -> gnome-panel
<RAdams> ragsagar: are you using the nvidia proprietary driver?
<Shaba1> so my package manager list(?) is outdated?
<nagyv> soundray: no luck. GDM now greeted me in Hungraian, but Gnome still thinks that I'm English and wants to change the "special" directories' names to english (like Deskopt, Template, Public, etc)
<Shaba1> I do not know if that is the correct terminology btw
<DrMitch> what's with the topic? my apt-get updated to firefox final already
<ragsagar> RAdams, no,iam not
<RAdams> Shaba1: try sudo apt-get update
<RAdams> ragsagar: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ragsagar> RAdams, i suspect if there is any need of some libs, i istalled only apt-get install xorg,apt-get install xserver*,apt-get install x11-*
<unavailable> drmitch mine too (supposedly)
<ragsagar> ok RAdams
<nagyv> soundray: moreover, my top panel is in english as well (Applications, Places, System), while their items are mixed.
<omnomnOMINOUS> let's say i have a bunch of mbox files on my computer, and i want to serve them via pop3, so i can fetch them using gmail. how would i do that?
<xintron> I need a good program to mount .iso files and make it possible to burn them
<loner> VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic..
<loner> VBox status code: -1908 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED).
<loner> Result Code:
<loner> 0x80004005
<loner> Component:
<FloodBot1> loner: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ragsagar> RAdams, but there is another prob,no command with sudo executes
<RAdams> !pastebin | loner
<ubottu> loner: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<unavailable> !flood | loner
<unavailable> loner you using ose or sun vitualbox?
<c_lisp> loner if you real installed updated a kernal you have to reinstall the kernals source
<loner> ose
<ihavenosound> Hey sorry if i msg an answers i had to grab the phone
<ihavenosound> Hey i have a toshiba A70, and i have tryd everything to get the sound running properly, I have install alsa drivers and disabled ESD and made sure everything is unmuted. I get sound for maybe 10 seconds at most then it dies
<amenado> loner->   try  modprobe  vboxdrv
<amenado> as root
<loner> i have installed the kernals source
<unavailable> loner talk to soundray
<loner> oke thank you
<Shaba1> ok I am not getting a lot of "Ign http://..." in the terminal window
<xintron> I need a good program to mount .iso files and make it possible to burn them
<joaopinto> !iso | xintron
<simi> hi, the package for adobe flash s it flashplugin-nonfree? i install it and the browsers(opera and firefox) do not see it
<ubottu> xintron: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<jedimind> xintron: you can burn isos with brasero
 * unavailable wonders why sun virtualbox has the configure option to recompile modules when ose doesnt
<amenado> xintron you can mount an iso with  -t iso9660 option to mount
<ragsagar> RAdams, i cant fire any command with sudo command,, Also i cant login as root
<Shaba1> and then a lot of "Err http://..... 404 Not found"
<doofy`_> Where can i find a good guide to getting fglrx working in hardy?
 * loner soundray hello
 * unavailable wonders why everyone just doesnt use sun virtualbox instead of ose
<Drk_Guy> Im gonna help nouveau ASAP
<c_lisp> I like like ose
<c_lisp> I don't like ose
<RAdams> unavailable: licensing
<Glich> hello, is the update service working properly in the uk right now?
<Drk_Guy> Is renouveau in repos?
<monster1g> Do i have to log out of ubuntu to log into vista?
<Shaba1> This sounds to me as though my distro is so old that the upgrade files are nolonger being hosted
<loner> FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found.
<unavailable> loner ose?
<bakersfieldboy> how do i kill a program from terminal w kill orwkill ?
<loner> yes
<icqnumber> !sound | ihavenosound
<ubottu> ihavenosound: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Jack_Smirnoff> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<c_lisp> bakersfieldboy you can do killall progamname
<neonlightning> i'm starting to think i should go back to fedora because i've asked two questions first how to get a i686 kernel or atleast some sort of cpu optimizations when compiling second was how to reinstall libc6 if aptitude reinstall libc6 won't do it and i've gotten no help on either in the last 4 hours
<Jack_Smirnoff> !edgy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. It is now in end of life, and is unsupported. Please upgrade to a newer release.
<_moro_bana_> how do i share a folder on a nerwork?
<ragsagar> RAdams, help friend
<bakersfieldboy> what if i want to kill only one
<llamo> can i make turning the volume knob up run a program instead?
<Lynet> _moro_bana_: Right-click, sharing options.
<Shaba1> ok ubottu but how
<RAdams> ﻿ragsagar: it sounds like you're likely missing a number of packages. when installing a very minimal system as you are, a pretty keen grasp of necessary packages and libs is needed. it sounds like you could be missing sudo. If you don't have root access, it's because root's password isn't set. and without sudo, you likely can't modify the file needed to set root's password. You may need to reinstall.  You might want to check out JeOS as well.
<Glich> ﻿is the update service working properly in the uk right now?
<jrib> !upgrade | Shaba1
<ubottu> Shaba1: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<MrElendig> _moro_bana_: samba, read the wiki on it
<ihavenosound> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dasch> Ok, i thought I would ask this in here as a general question, but if the answer is obvious, then i appologize in advance:  is there a way to use my ubuntu desktop computer to provide media over my network to my xbox 360 (the way a windows xp computer can be used)?
<c_lisp> bakersfiledboy kill -p pidnumber
<Shaba1> can I do that without downloading and burning a new image cd?
<ragsagar> RAdams, i had set my root passwd using sudo passwd root from my recovery console
<Shaba1> btw I got the url also
<jrib> Shaba1: yes
<_moro_bana_> Lynet: i shared folders before, now that i want to unshare them, i cant find those options, i ll look at samba
<Jack_Smirnoff> Shaba1: Edgy Distro upgrade... gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list , change all edgy to feisty, apt-get update ; apt-get dist-upgrade
<jrib> Shaba1: use old-releases.ubuntu.com if you need a working repo for edgy to get up to date.  Then follow ubottu's instructions
<_moro_bana_> MrElendig: my samba is working, i shared before but now the options are not displayed
<Jack_Smirnoff> jrib: edgy repo is in the menu but not on that site
<c_lisp> I mean kill pidnumber
<bakersfieldboy> someone show a way he type in therminal then you would clicl on what ever you wanted to kill
<Shaba1> repo
<ragsagar> RAdams, can u give me the command to install essential utilities
<Shaba1> what is a repo?
<mudit> hi, i did an update to Hardy few hours ago, and now after the system restart my graphics settings are messed up
<Glich> ﻿is the update service working properly in the uk right now?
<amenado> Shaba1-> you can then try to install the livecd iso from the hard disk, without burning a cdrom
<jrib> Jack_Smirnoff: I believe it is
<c_lisp> bakersfieldboy ps -A look at all processes
<jrib> Jack_Smirnoff: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/
<icqnumber> mudit, and...
<RAdams> ragsagar: that would depend on how you define "essential". I personally find it easier to just install ubuntu-desktop and then remove what I don't want. others disagree
<Shaba1> Ok I am using xchat
<mudit> i have nvidia graphics card, a week ago when i upgraded from gutsy , I installed the nvidia drivers from nvidia website
<jrib> Shaba1: repo == repository
<RAdams> sorry about your luck
<_moro_bana_> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ragsagar> RAdams, i dont want to do it,it is just like installing the whole desktop
<Shaba1> how can I stop this from scrolling so that I can go back and read your reccomendations becasue I have to GO!!
<Mahesh> hello
<mudit> can i somehow restore my setting back to what it was before the update ?
<Mahesh> i wanted to install monodevelop on ubuntu
<Mahesh> can somebody please help me
<Jack_Smirnoff> jrib: Good to know.. I checked it just the other day and it wasnt available
<c_lisp> mahesh sudo apt-get install monodevelop
<Shaba1> ok back
<monster1g> How can i check to see that my driver in ubuntu is the right one for my Gpu ?
<Mahesh> please tell me some version which is really 100% compatible with monodevelop
<Mahesh> sorry with ubuntu
<mudit> this also occurred earlier when I made the update a day ago, but re-installed the drivers i downloaded rom nvidia websote
<c_lisp> any
<djavolo> Hi people
<mudit> but they are not getting installed now !!
<mudit> anyone!
<Mahesh> i have tried installing many monodevelop versions and none of them really starting
<nxxs> ntu-de
<mudit> icqnumber
<Mahesh> any help is appreciated
<Jack_Smirnoff> Mahesh: Have a little patience please
<mudit> hmm
 * delcoyote hi
<djavolo> Wanna little present? Register please http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139688491 when you are registered send me pm and say your nik what is registered and you will get something good.
<Jack_Smirnoff> djavolo: Please dont do that
<djavolo> sorry please :)))
<Mahesh> i have develop a msngr in .net 2.0 and it contains 8 forms and now i want it to run on ubuntu using latest version of monodevelop
<neonlightning> Jack_Smirnoff, after how much waiting does the patience rule become void?
<icqnumber> mudit, try to remove the driver: sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx
<Shaba1> that did nto work Jack_smirnoff
<Mahesh> sorry Jack_Smirnoff
<mudit> it is not intalled !
<Shaba1> damn he left anyway
<Jack_Sparrow> neonlightning Not all answers are available at all times of the day..  Repeat the question every few minutes then try again some other time
<craigbass1976> Is firefox3 something I can apt-get with feisty?
<mudit> hmm, so is there no way i can do a system restore ?
<icqnumber> mudit, then install it: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx && sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-glx
<noapic> iss FF 3.0 in hardy repository?
<RAdams> craigbass1976: noapic: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> mudit not unless you made a backup or created a sep /home partition
<Infinito_> Mahesh, yours is a mono question then, no?
<icqnumber> noapic, yes, it is
<neonlightning> Jack_Sparrow, its just this is a clean install of edubuntu then a dist-upgrade and libc6 is broken and i made sure to do a md5 before installing
<Ghotler> hi all
<faku> hi everybody
<faku> holaaa a todos
<faku> czesc
<faku> oi
<_moro_bana_> which app can i use to get only audio from a video clip?
<Ghotler> i have i question, who know how to share more than one folder in proftpd?
<Ghotler> i have a question, who know how to share more than one folder in proftpd?
<knightwise> JeOs ?
<Jack_Sparrow> neonlightning Do you have backports and proposed enabled in your repos?  Not that I am saying you should
<julio_neto> faku, bom dia
<markl_> _moro_bana_: transcode is one, but it is hard to use
<Jack_Sparrow> Ghotler Please dont repeat
<icqnumber> Jack_Sparrow, he( mudit ) has just messed up his nvidia driver, because he has tried to install it from the nvidia site.
<Ghotler> Jack_Sparrow, i had a misstake
<faku> como vai julio?
<neonlightning> Jack_Sparrow, i am new to debian based systems so i honestly done know
<_moro_bana_> Shaba1: just move the scroll bar up, if its not at the bottom it wont scroll
<neonlightning> Jack_Sparrow, i came from fedora and before that mandrake
<julio_neto> faku, vou bem
<julio_neto> faku, es brasileiro?
<IlluminaX> I have a geforce 7600 gs card.  I can't get a resolution over 800 X 600.  Is there any simple program to help me install the correct driver?
<faku> nao
<IlluminaX> I've tried envy, and it does not work.
<faku> eu no so facu
<parunni> hellow. can anyone help? no sound in my ubuntu box. messed it up trying to make 5.1 work
<faku> eu so mateo
<Jack_Sparrow> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<faku> nao se como cambiar minho nick
<Jack_Sparrow> neonlightning run this in a term..  sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<mudit> icqnumber it was messed up earlier
<icqnumber> en | faku
<icqnumber> !en | faku
<ubottu> faku: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Infinito_> faku, /nick tuNuevoNick
<mudit> the installation from nvidia site resolved it
<mAtE> ahora sou mate
<mAtE> hey im from uruguay
<mAtE> and poland
<mAtE> both :)
<Mahesh> yes monodevelop question
<icqnumber> mudit, there was just a nvidia driver update yesterday or today
<parunni> mahesh: you know me?
<neonlightning> http://paste.stgraber.org/6975
<vindaloo> Hello.with ssh, how can i wget an entire directory from the web?
<Ghotler> i have a question, who know how to share more than one folder in proftpd?
<Mahesh> no i dont know you..
<mAtE> hey i cant open the browser
<mAtE> :s
<mudit> hmm
<icqnumber> mAtE, what do you mean
<Jack_Sparrow> neonlightning no problems in there..
<julio_neto> mAtE, es daonde?
<Infinito_> I advise you to try #csharp and #mono too then,  it will be easier to get help there, Mahesh
<Ken_R> Can anyone explain to me on how to change the privileges on a slave drive.  I recently formatted it but I don't have permission to do anything to the drive...it says that root is the owner
<mAtE> when i see a link, and i put open link in navigator
<mAtE> it doesnt start
<mAtE> julio eu so de uruguai
<Mahesh> after  "sudo apt-get install monodevelop" i am getting error like Mono.Addins.Setup.InstallException..
<Jack_Sparrow> neonlightning FIle a bug or check for bugs..  You were trying to fix ssh ?
<Mahesh> yes will try there
<ajhtiredwolf> Hey can anyone help me with an sftp server? I ahve everything setup but the users are unable to upload to the folder i specififed. Someone advised me to set certain permissions and i think thats whats stopping them
<parunni> hellow. can anyone help? no sound in my ubuntu box. messed it up trying to make 5.1 work
<fxtgear> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
<cjk2> desu wa ne?
<julio_neto> mAtE, bom
<julio_neto> mAtE, se não me engano há canais em Espanhol
<neonlightning> Jack_Sparrow, no i wanted to compile mplayer and fluxbox so i wanted gcc 4.2 and that needed libstdc++6-4.2 and that needed libc6 and that was broken
<mAtE> eu falo, espnhol, portuguese um pouco., english, polski, and a little of french
<mAtE> im 15 years old
<ikex> does anyone know if its possible to change the color of the tree-view in xchat
<Abdieuser> mAtE, ^^
<Jack_Sparrow> People, please stay with engilsh in here
<mAtE> abdieuser
<GOTFrogqc> Hi, Im having a problem with my onboard sound, Im only getting sound from my headset jack
<yjwong> hey! has anyone have any problems with FTP using GVFS on Ubuntu 8.04?
<Abdieuser> mAtE, de onde você é?
<Jack_Sparrow> Abdieuser Please stop
<Shaba1> Ok folks
<neonlightning> Jack_Sparrow, when trying to aptitude reinstall libc6 i get E: I wasn't able to locate file for the libc6 package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<Abdieuser> Jack_Sparrow, ok
<icqnumber> !en | Abdieuser
<ubottu> Abdieuser: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<mAtE> eu so de uruguay
<Shaba1> Hey Jack_Sparrow
<Shaba1> oK let me state this again
<yjwong> this issue was reported in Launchpad and GNOME Bugzilla, but is marked as New and no developer has tended to it yet
<Infinito_> ikex, you mean from white background and black/red text to something else? don't know.. -> #xchat
<ikex> okies thanks
<Drk_Guy> Hmmmm
<cropht> guys  i need a feed reader
<Drk_Guy> Im curious about something: leningradskaya.canonical.com
<Drk_Guy> Is that real catchy?
<Shaba1> I have xubuntu edgy version, I think( any way to confirm that?) I want to update to Hoary, how can I do that WITHOUT downloading the whole image file?
<yjwong> can anyone help to try FTP over GVFS?
<adante> hi, are there up-to-date instructions on installing nvidia drivers until 804? if so can someone point me out to it
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<Mahesh> yes.. waiting for help..
<icqnumber> !nvidia | adante
<ubottu> adante: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Drk_Guy> Im curious about something: leningradskaya.canonical.com
<Drk_Guy> Is that real catchy?
<Shaba1> I have xubuntu edgy version, I think( any way to confirm that?) I want to update to Hardy, how can I do that WITHOUT downloading the whole image file?
<Shaba1> Sorry I got Hardy confused wit Hoary
<jrib> Shaba1: didn't we answer this before?
<neonlightning> Shaba1, don't repeat
<Shaba1> forgive me jcrib
<platius> Shaba1, http://www.xubuntu.org/get  there are update instructions on this page
<jrib> Shaba1: you have to help me.  Did the information we give not work or you just forgot it?
<jrib> s/give/gave
<adante> icqnumber: do i need to install restricted-driver-manager to get the option?
<afancy> hi, how to change my java environment gcj to Sun's jre??
<the_eraser> how do i configure w3m so that shift-tab = move to previous link. ie how is the shift-tab combination spelled out?
<jrib> !multijava | afancy
<ubottu> afancy: To set which java version/implementation is to be used as default, use sudo update-java-alternatives
<afancy> I need to run eclipse
<Shaba1> jrib sorry Yes I guess you did
<jrib> Shaba1: do you need the info again?
<Shaba1> but I had so many people giving me so many different things to do and none of them worked so far
<afancy> ubottu: could u give me more details?
<ubottu> afancy: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> afancy: run the command
<Shaba1> yes I know yoiu are all volunteers that just like the OS
<afancy> which command
<jrib> afancy: the one ubottu told you...
<Shaba1> so I am not demanding (I hope)
<Infinito_> maybe it heps Mahesh https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/monodevelop/+bug/132997
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 132997 in monodevelop "Gutsy: monodevelop packade crashes on startup: Application not found: IDE" [Medium,New]
<icqnumber> adante, to get what option?
<Infinito_> a guy there uninstalled mono, performed sudo rm -rf /usr/lib/monodevelop/* , and reinstalled and from then on everthing went fine.
<Shaba1>  lost that in the scroll jrib
<Infinito_> seem to be a bug
<afancy> usage: update-java-alternatives [--jre-headless] [--jre] [--plugin] [ -t|--test|-v|--verbose]
<parunni> hellow. can anyone help? no sound in my ubuntu box. messed it up trying to make 5.1 work
<afancy>            -l|--list [<jname>]
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Jack_Sparrow: U up already?? LOL Isn't it early by American geek standards or u pulling an all nighter? :P
<afancy>            -s|--set <jname>
<afancy>            -a|--auto
<afancy>            -h|-?|--help
<FloodBot1> afancy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<afancy> it does work
<jrib> afancy: read it, it's telling you how to use it
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> I'm looking for Bluetooth device help anyone, plse
<jrib> Shaba1: old-releases.ubuntu.com is a repository you can use to make sure your edgy is current.  Then you can follow ubottu's insctructions for upgrading (check your private messages).  Note that it will take a long time to upgrade as you need to do edgy -> feisty -> gutsy -> hardy.  It will be a lot faster if you just backup and do a fresh hardy install
<adante> icqnumber: the restricted drivers manager option mentioned in the doc you linked
<Meilenstein> hello, can anybody help me where to find the (at) key on my iBook G12 (PPC) ?
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> I'm using Gutsy, plugged in a USB Bluetooth dongle 'n voila, it's found.....but not managing to get my nokia to see it! *sigh*
<icqnumber> adante, what ubuntu version do you have?
<tretle> playing guitar hero jono :) :P
<mavsman4457> Hi I'm installing ubuntu from the alternate CD onto my compaz presario 1200 but whenever it is detecting network hardware it says not enough memory
<jono> tretle: :)
<mavsman4457> and it's running in low memory mode
<adante> icqnumber: 804
<jrib> afancy: feel free to ask if you're uncertain of what to do
<Mahesh> yes thanx  Infinito for the help...
<icqnumber> adante, then just go to system->administration-> hardware driver
<Shaba1> jrib I am trying ALT-f2 gksu "update-manager -c"
<Shaba1> as it says on the Get xubuntu .org web site
<Shaba1> but nothign is happening
<platius> mavsman4457, http://austinlug.org/ look here for a low memory install
<jrib> Shaba1: do it in a terminal so you can see the output
<GOTFrogqc> Hi, I'm having a problem with my on-board sound, I'm only getting sound from my headphone jack;  Using a DFI NF4 Lanparty SLI-DR mobo
<Vic1ous> Hey Guys, I need a little help its not ubuntu I'm using its Backtrack I would ask in #remote-exploit but everytime I try to connect it just instantly says "Cannot join #remote-exploit (You are banned)" doesn't even try to connect. Anyways I'm trying to install my nvidia driver but i keep getting this error. "http://pastebin.com/m6a194d15"
<nixbox> can i specify the interface to run dhcpd on explicitly in the dhcpd.conf?
<parunni> hellow. can anyone help? no sound in my ubuntu box. messed it up trying to make 5.1 work
<mavsman4457> platius, thanks that's exactly what i'm looking for, you're the man
<qos> hey guys. after the upgrade to hardy the entrys such as "extract archive" are gone when you right click on a file. does somebody know how to get them back?
<platius> mavsman4457, yw
<Shaba1> jrib,:update manager starts
<adante> icqnumber: ok, what do i do there? it shows a device driver nvidia_new which is enabled and status not in use
<mudit> icqnumber, it is now working
<mudit> it is asking me to configure my settings
<bazzieb> i installed 8.04 on XP laptop within VMware, but when i sudo apt-get install it wants to go through a proxy server. How do i change this?
<solexious> [Q] How can I request a program gets put in the repository's?
<qos> bazzieb, SYSTEM -> PROPERTIES -> NETWORK PROXY
<parunni> hellow. can anyone help? no sound in my ubuntu box. messed it up trying to make 5.1 work
<Shaba1> with a button that says "New distribution availible 7.04" and and 'Upgrade' button next to that
<Shaba1> I cliked the button and I got the release notes in a windwo
<Shaba1> now I have a dialog that says downloading upgrade tool
<bazzieb> qos, i have done that, and set it to direct internet connection
<bazzieb> but still same thing
<qos> bazzieb, so, that should do the job
<bazzieb> i know but it isnt
<Bergcube> This tutorial http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-8.04-server-install-xen-from-ubuntu-repositories mentions a nasty bug in the xen kernel.  Does anybody know if it has been fixed?
<icqnumber> adante, click on it or what ever to enable it, click on "ok" or close, and it will promt you to restart to activate it
<captainhack> can you hear me now seaphor?
<icqnumber> mudit, what exactly is your issue?
<Shaba1> "The upgrade tool will guide you through the upgrade process" and a progress bar and note that say say downloading file 1 of 2
<Shaba1> now I get a dialog box that says "Authentication Failed"
<bazzieb> the proxy setting is a proxy at my work, using VMware it bridges the network connection to run off my windows settings
<mudit> i will start from start
<icqnumber> mudit, what are you talking about lol
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Sorry guys, my phone is connecting okay to the bluetooth dongle 'n it's when I try 'n access the phone from Ubuntu I get an error msg. Can anyone help?
<ajhtiredwolf> Hey can anyone help me with an sftp server? I ahve everything setup but the users are unable to upload to the folder i specififed. Someone advised me to set certain permissions and i think thats whats stopping them
<Vic1ous> Can anyone here help me? I've looked on google and forums with no luck.
<icqnumber> Chiselhuk_Plus1, what error message?
<Shaba1> "Authenticatiing the update failed. There may be some problewm with the network or server"
<rwhe> can anyone help me get my usb keypad working with my dell laptop on hardy?
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> icqnumber: "obex://[00:1d:3b:79:fc:3c]" is not a valid location.
<mudit> after i Installed hardy, there was an issue with my graphics driver, I resolved it after manually installing drivers which i got from the nvidia site
<Shaba1> I closed that and am back to the software update dialog
<mudit> now after each update my graphics are messed up
<captainhack> seaphor r u in here?
<brianherman> hello
<[LMM]Iowahc> hy there, got problems with my NVIDIA Geforce 8600 GT PCI-E, I installed restricted drivers and now my screen stays black
<brianherman> oh shit
<brianherman> that sucks
<FloodBot1> brianherman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brianherman> did you try to use xgl?
<mudit> icqnumber
<JFlash> hi. what does hardy heron use for themes?
<[LMM]Iowahc> how can i force X to use a specific resolution?
<solexious> [Q] How can I request a program gets put in the repository's?
<JFlash> metacity?
<parunni> there is no sound in ubuntu box. help me
<[LMM]Iowahc> brianherman, yep i tried
<captainhack> has anyone talked to SeaPhor
<Shaba1> jrib?
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> icqnumber: Any clues?
<jrib> Shaba1: you don't seem to be following what I write
<Shaba1> I just did
<mudit> i m looking for clues too
<Shaba1> I am at old-relasese
<icqnumber> mudit, yes, if you have installed your graphic card manually from the site, you have to reinstall(manually) it again after the kernel update, so it is a lot of work, so better use the ubuntus provided driver package, it is not just for fun available
<mrh> Hi fellows
<parunni>  basic questions 1. how can i know whether my sound cad is detected 2. how to know which make is it?
<jrib> Shaba1: Why are you not just backing up and doing a fresh install?  The upgrade will take longer
<icqnumber> Chiselhuk_Plus1, no, i do not, have no phone devices i want to connect... :-)
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> icqnumber: I will go to Google, thanks.
<snarkster> does anyone know how to modify a webcam driver from 2.4 to 2.6?
<rwhe> help with usb keypad?
<sebrock> kjournald and pdflush is constantly writing to my disc... what can I do?...
<mrh> Quick question: I am building a new machine this weekend, want to go with Hardy Heron (I have been running Feisty and love it and want to move on to Heron) and I want to use KDE, would I be better off getting Kubuntu, or should I get Ubuntu and simply use KDE?
<snarkster> I have a supremely ancient webcam id like to get working
<snarkster> they are the same
<Ambient> mrh: i installed kubuntu from ubuntu and it's working very well
<snarkster> install ubuntu and then sudo apt-get install kde4*
<GreenDelta> hey
<mrh> Ambient: cool
<snarkster> or kde3*
<Ambient> and if you want a working desktop apt-get install kubuntu-desktop :)
<GreenDelta> can i get some support about ubunut here?
<snarkster> which ever you prefer. I have all of them installed
<graingert> !question | GreenDelta
<ubottu> GreenDelta: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Xorothal> how can I set the DOS hidden attribute of a file on a FAT filesystem from within linux?
<snarkster> yes the basic system is the same, just a different window manager, plus there is a #kubuntu channel as well
<mrh> snarkster: allright
<GreenDelta> ok i just wanted to be sure to ask in the good channel :P :P
<graingert> GreenDelta: we only support ubuntu ubunut is not yet supported :-(
<GreenDelta> :P
<GreenDelta> kthx bye  :P
<snarkster> what?
<mrh> I was wondering since Kubuntu Hardy Heron is not to be LTS
<snarkster> i dont even know what LTS means
<Xorothal> Long Term Support
<mrh> Long Term Support I believe
<mudit> lol
<snarkster> oh duh makes sense since you put it that way.
<mrh> :)
<graingert> Über nut
<snarkster> trust me someone will either help you or direct you to the right channel
<IdleOne> how do I uninstall a .deb I got from getdeb.net?
<graingert> Light This sh*t
<math01141> hello what repos i dead so i can install xchat?
<math01141> nead
<IdleOne> !info xchat-common
<ubottu> xchat-common (source: xchat): Common files for X-Chat. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.4-0ubuntu7 (hardy), package size 1025 kB, installed size 3028 kB
<snarkster> idleone open synaptic and search for your package itll show up there
<IdleOne> math01141, universe repos
<mrh> Very well then, I will conclude that I am better off going with Ubuntu Hardy Heron, and just install KDE 3
<math01141> its build in?
<mudit> damn my machine is fucked up
<IdleOne> snarkster, thanks
<mrh> cool
<math01141> no nead for extra?
<icqnumber> math01141, they are available allready, just type "sudo apt-get install xchat"
<IdleOne> !ohmy | mudit
<ubottu> mudit: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rio> Hardy, Betty, Fasti, Strongi
<math01141> ok thx
<snarkster> IdleOne: yup
<graingert> math01141: try synaptic?
<mrh> Thanks fellows! Have a great day
<zetheroo> please help....
<snarkster> LMAO
<ihavesomesound> Hey so now i have sound playing when i log in one short sound and one longer one,
<math01141> y ok thx
<mrh> goodbye
<solexious> [Q] How can I request a program gets put in the repository's?
<ihavesomesound> but mp3's and videos i got nothing still
<mudit> sorry ubottu
<XycotiX> Does NTFS-3g support vista partitions?
<graingert> solexious: with great difficulty
<graingert> solexious: make your self a PPA
<yjwong> XycotiX, NTFS-3G does support Vista created partitions
<snarkster> ihavesomesound: have you installed mp3 support?
<solexious> graingert: lol, ppa?
<icqnumber> XycotiX, vista partitions are ntfs partition, so yes
<XycotiX> yjwong: is it r/w
<yjwong> Yes, r/w by default
<graingert> !ppa | solexious
<ubottu> solexious: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<ihavesomesound> snarkster gstream?
<icqnumber> XycotiX, it is r/w by default
<solexious> graingert: Thank you
<XycotiX> yjwong: awsome,thanks.  Now i just gotta find out why its is erroring
<yjwong> XycoyiX: Unless there's an error with the disk, which requires you to do a Disk Check in Windows
<IdleOne> are there any major issues to be concerned with using getdeb files?
<XycotiX> yjwong: lol, what if I got rid of windows?
<snarkster> ihavesomesound: Um i think so.. not sure.. open synaptic and do a search for mp3 if you dont find it then make sure you have the ither repos turned on update and try again
<amy_> try fsck and badblocks?
<chocolate_jesus> WI 82.53.32.207
<yjwong> Oh noes. You can force mount the disk, but it is generally not recommended.
<ihavesomesound> apt-cache search mp3 ?
<icqnumber> ihavesomesound, no
<XycotiX> yjwong: there is no way to spoff a diskcheck?
<mudit> icqnumber the drivers that ubuntu is trying to install are nvidia-lx-new
<snarkster> ihavesomesound: Um no i wouldnt do that,
<XycotiX> yjwong: spoof
<ihavesomesound> iduno what this synaptic is
<mudit> nvidia-glx-new *
<yjwong> XycotiX, there is fsck.ntfs, but that works for only Windows XP and older NTFS volumes.
<snarkster> ihavesomesound: if you have terminal open in Xwindows then type sudo synaptoic
<mudit> nvidia-glx-new 169.x.x..
<icqnumber> !mp3 | ihavesomesound
<ubottu> ihavesomesound: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<yjwong> To force mount your disk, open a Terminal
<scurippio> u are a dope!
<mudit> and the drivers that i am trying to install and that prevoiously worked were 17.x.x.
<scurippio> gpukob sei ita e frocio?
<XycotiX> yjwong:   sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 -o force
<yjwong> XycotiX, then use "sudo mount /dev/<volume name> -o force
<mudit> nvidia172.x.x.
<scurippio> pizza pasta mandolino arpspofing?
<scurippio> mount -t tuamadre
<snarkster> not recommended to force mount a NTFS partition. it might be damamged
<ihavesomesound> cb@zomg:~$ sudo synaptoic
<ihavesomesound> [sudo] password for cb:
<ihavesomesound> sudobash: synaptoic: command not found
<yjwong> Oh, that command is correct too, but mine's shorter (:
<scurippio> exti
<scurippio> s
<yjwong> XycotiX, I believe it's a laptop drive right?
<XycotiX> yjwong: yes it is
<mudit> anyine help me with this nvidia thing
<snarkster> ihavesomesound: sorry my bad I misspelled it. sudo synaptic
<XycotiX> its a partition
<XycotiX> I am trying to rescue files off it
<misieq> how can i change default tabstop for gnome-terminal?
<yjwong> Oh, a much safer alternative is to take out the drive, then put it into an external casing, then use some other Windows computer to check the disk.
<linduxed> im hooked up with two computer to a dlink router, but when i go into Places -> Network on either computer i cant see the other one, i want to share a file from one to the other
<yjwong> XycotiX, if you do have the Vista install DVD, I believe there's an option for you to check the disk
<sebrock> howcome pdflush writes to my disc even if I have a new rebooted machine and plenty of RAM, not using any SWAP at all?
<snarkster> linduxed: samba or ftp server.
<XycotiX> yjwong: oh, didn't think of that
<ihavesomesound> can i paste my aplay -l
<snarkster> linduxed: or NFS
<XycotiX> yjwong: Ill look into that, thanks
<ihavesomesound> to see if i am on the right track
<linduxed> snarkster: NFS?
<ihavesomesound> ?
<yjwong> XycotiX, no problem (:
<TekMuzik> Can anyone help me with enable my Ubuntu so a PHP5 script using the "mail" fuction can actually send an outgoing mail...I've been trying with no luck for hours
<snarkster> linduxed: RIGHT nfs. nETWORK fILE sYSTEM
<ihavesomesound> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<linduxed> snarkster: how do i set that up
<GreenDelta> k, i have ubunTU 8.04 and a GForce 5600 in a VAIO PC... when i booted first time after setup i was asked about installing a driver, which i need to use "extra visual effects". so i clicked ok to install. then i had to reboot and after a reboot i had a maximum resolution of 640x530 and something about 256 colors. it all looked a little bit "broken"... it was a really hard job to deactivate the driver because all windows were to big for this
<GreenDelta> reolution... but i managed to do it so now the system is working, but i can not use extra effects and can hardly play games with 3D Grafics... what can i do to get a working driver??
<snarkster> !nfs
<KyleK> TekMuzik: doesn't mail() just use sendmail? set that or ssmtp up
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<mudit> someone to help me with nvidia drivers please !
<snarkster> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<TekMuzik> I've been trying to get send mail set up for hours, it's not working..
<snarkster> !mail server
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/email-services.html
<graingert> !question | mudit
<ubottu> mudit: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<snarkster> ive been trying for weeks to get pcsx2 working no go.. has anyone had any success with it?
<guffe> Is there a way to search multiple files in several folders for a phrase? Having problem with ipcop/squidquard blocking a domain that is supposed to be open.
<snarkster> hmm locate?
<snarkster> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<eMaX> hello all
<xyblor> is the final release of firefox 3 available through the package manager yet, for ubuntu 7.10?
<eMaX> I have a problem installing acroread - http://pastebin.com/d3e890c6b - can someone help?
<gnumm> on a 64bit ubuntu, to use the java browser plugin
<gnumm> icedtea-gcjwebplugin or icedtea-java7-plugin?
<whileimhere> hi I am switching to KDE for a desktop. Should I use Adept or Synaptic?
<ihavesomesound> BAH!
<ihavesomesound> bbl
<graingert> whileimhere: you should use aptitude
<graingert> whileimhere: that way you can unistall if you don't like kubuntu-desktop
<whileimhere> okay
<whileimhere> Im a bit late on that
<lopin> I don't have a shutdown button in my System -> Quit...  Menu...
<whileimhere> I used the apt-get
<whileimhere> but for future reference
<graingert> whileimhere: lol, whichever you prefer then
<mouseboyx> lopin, have you been editing the login window preferences?
<eMaX> ok problem solved with medibuntu
<eMaX> tnx
<joan> bonjour je n'arrive pas a parler sur kopete
<GreenDelta> no one noes an answer about my problem?
<graingert> gnumm: Go to a java requiring page, and choose from the list
<lenswipe> sm here
<lopin> mouseboyx: No.  I tried Kubuntu and--  Oh my god!  Okay...  That was it...
<graingert> joan: Use pidgin
<lopin> I uninstalled Kubuntu-desktop, and now I don't have a *dm!
<lopin> Thanks!
<graingert> lopin: install ubuntu-desktop
<lopin> graingert: Thanks, but I already have it.  Just gotta do a dpkg-reconfigure on gdm
<gnumm> graingert: i use 64bit ubuntu
<graingert> gnumm: I know
<ZeZu> not directly ubuntu related :: If your bios and text mode stuff has odd characters and colors, and graphics mode has screwed up pixels all over .. is this processor or main board ?
<ZeZu> I've had it happen before and processor was overheated, but the board needed to be replaced in the end
<gnumm> graingert: the usual java plugin doesn't work
<zetheroo> no sound in Skype since latest kernel update .... please help
<graingert> gnumm: You still have a list to choose from when you use a java requiring page right?
<GreenDelta> none has an irdea about my prob?
<gnumm> graingert: no
<Intelli> My Synaptic is broken, and it gives me segmentation faults when I try to reinstall it from the console.
<AJF355> is lenswipe here?
<graingert> gnumm: Install both and HFTB
<lenswipe> yep
<lenswipe> he is
<AJF355> good
<AJF355> how r u?
<lenswipe> gd gd
<gnumm> graingert: i need either icedtea-gcjwebplugin or icedtea-java7-plugin
<lenswipe> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<lenswipe> !bot
<lenswipe> !bot
<gnumm> graingert: i can't remember which one was the good :)
<FloodBot1> lenswipe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<graingert> gnumm: can't you install both?
<gnumm> graingert: one doesn't really work
<gnumm> graingert: why both?
<oscar-rivas> hi
<graingert> gnumm: my synaptic is running; when it finishes i'll tell you what I use
<oscar-rivas> i have a problem
<lenswipe> !manners | ubottu
<ubottu> ubottu: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<graingert> gnumm: I got fed up and used chroot to install 32bit firefox
<gnumm> graingert: ok
<oscar-rivas> i want install the compiz effect
<lenswipe> !manners | lenswipe
<bullgard4> Why does Ubuntu not set the GNOME environment variables XDG_CONFIG_HOME, XDG_DATA_HOME, XDG_CONFIG_DIRS, and XDG_CACHE_HOME?
<oscar-rivas> the flying windows
<Intelli> My Synaptic is broken, and it gives me segmentation faults when I try to reinstall it from the console.
<gnumm> graingert: ah, but it works perfect without a 32bit firefox ;) i just can't remember which plugin worked
<oscar-rivas> someone can help-me
<bartb> need help.... have a friend that I upgraded his laptop to hardy from an older version of mint. in mint he could automatically see his windows machine and connect to the shares. now he can't any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> !botabuse > lenswipe
<lenswipe> roadworks...
<AJF355> lenswipe: what do I need to type to join the wyldryde server?
<lenswipe> u need to add their servers
<oscar-rivas> hello
<lenswipe> when u added this server
<oscar-rivas> hey
<lenswipe> irc.ubuntu.com
<lenswipe> do the same thing
<AJF355> o ok
<lenswipe> except
<lenswipe> type
<FloodBot1> lenswipe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AJF355> he is speaking to me
<lenswipe> stfu bot
<AJF355> o
<AJF355> its a bot
<oscar-rivas> how i install compiz effects
<graingert> gnumm: nah, it doesn't for me
<graingert> gnumm: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575 chroot is better, and more fun
<gnumm> oscar-rivas: they are installed
<oscar-rivas> yes
<graingert> oscar-rivas: by default
<oscar-rivas> yes
<gnumm> oscar-rivas: you manage the effects with "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager"
<graingert> oscar-rivas: install your qrfx card drivers
<bartb> need help.... have a friend that I upgraded his laptop to hardy from an older version of mint. in mint he could automatically see his windows machine and connect to the shares. now he can't any ideas?
<oscar-rivas> this is the point
<oscar-rivas> i want to install plugins
<gnumm> oscar-rivas: right, you need the driver for your grafic card
<oscar-rivas> but doesnt work
<oscar-rivas> i have it
<graingert> oscar-rivas: do you mean compile plugins?
<Intelli> Nevermind, fixed it via forum searching.
<AJF355> i gtg
<oscar-rivas> nvidia driver
<gnumm> oscar-rivas: which plugins?
<oscar-rivas> the flying windows
<graingert> bartb: samba doesn't work properly on ubuntu
<oscar-rivas> and the aquarium
<graingert> bartb: major prob for me; try winbind
<gnumm> oscar-rivas: they aren't in the ubuntu repos
<graingert> oscar-rivas: yeah; don't bother; wait till 8.10
<alphabeta> So I've been trying to install photoshopcs2 under wine, and end up reinstalling wine a few times, but overall don't touch anything outside wine. when i logout, im greeted by a 640x480 GDM screen. When I log in, ubuntu is also 640x480. Ubuntu only lists screen resolutions <= 640x480
<oscar-rivas> so i cant have the effects
<MayerEugen> what is the "ubuntu" way to install the newest kernel ( from source )
<gnumm> oscar-rivas: you can wait the next ubuntu release, or install them yourself
<bartb> graingert well mint is based on ubuntu so that can't be true. but if winbind works better great any howtos?
<gnumm> oscar-rivas: use google ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> oscar-rivas You need to compile those extras...
<alphabeta> any idea what I did to break it/how i can fix it? Ubuntu autodetected my monitor wonderfully before (and let me set to all the correct resolutions off the bat)
<oscar-rivas> how i install it
<doofy`_> How do you lock down the root access from recovery mode? I know you could set a root pass, but is there any other solutions?
<gnumm> oscar-rivas: i don't know, search, google will help you
<graingert> bartb: yeah, not sure where; I just stumbled on one
<graingert> bartb: yes it can btw
<graingert> bartb: I have the same prob
<cbeckley> I have a ubuntu-server machine and I need it to be able to accept 2 separate dsl lines, and output to the LAN.  Would balanceNG help me accomplish load balancing with multiple connections? And also, does anyone know of any good tutorials for setting up systems with two internet connections?
<luxid> ﻿ oggi è il download day! aiuta firefox ad entrare nel guinnes dei primati con il massimo numero di download in 24 ore! http://www.spreadfirefox.com/it/worldrecord entro le 20 di oggi
<andresj> hello. how can I take a live screenshot of my desktop and view it as if it was a webcam?
<gnumm> does cheese always take a long time to start?
<stodan> usb external harddrive, after grub menu and before "Starting up..." message there is ~5 min blinking cursor, dmesg: http://pastie.org/private/8urjunhrscdr0a4sxym43g what could be couse? (after fresh ubuntu install it works fine, problems after cp -a / /target from previous system (besides boot delay all works fine))
<Lunar_Lamp> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<graingert> andresj: dunno, give it ago
<andresj> graingert: give what a go?
<graingert> andresj: writing one
<oscar-rivas> which extras
<graingert> try using vlc
<graingert> andresj: try using vlc
<andresj> graingert: I tihnk motion can do something like that. but ill try vlc too
<graingert> andresj: use the v4l and streaming wizard
<graingert> andresj: you need to compile the latest for vfl2
<andresj> graingert: what do i need to compile?
<michael_buckbee> Is there a way to force Ubuntu file manager to create thumbnails for folders you browse over the network? Not just the local folders?
<graingert> andresj: vlc
<graingert> michael_buckbee: yes
<MayerEugen> are there sources for the 2.6.25 kernel with ubuntu patches ?
<andresj> graingert: oh :( the version in the repositories is not early enough?
<c_lisp> vindaloo/clear
<graingert> andresj: yarp
<andresj> graingert: in the repositories is version 0.8.6, in the website its also 0.8.6
<graingert> andresj: oh, hmm, maybe it works with vfl2 now?
<erUSUL> !kernel | MayerEugen
<ubottu> MayerEugen: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<graingert> andresj: or you need a dev version
<michael_buckbee> graingert: and how would I do that?
<andresj> graingert: oh allright
<graingert> michael_buckbee: nautilus --> edit --> preferences --> preview etc
<erUSUL> michael_buckbee: there is an option for it on the nautilus prefeences
<[Kalisto]> bueno
<[Kalisto]> no era el xorg
<oscar-rivas> so nobody knows
<petter_> Builtin video that can't be disabled via BIOS; boot with PCI-E card installed => kernel segfault. Any way I can disable the (intel_agp) module without building my own kernel?
<GreenDelta> hey, can sbd. help me about installing "nouveau" 3D Grafics acceleration??? i got the website but i didnt find any way to install it??
<oscar-rivas> so nobody knows how to install flying windows and the aquarium, in the compiz effects
<graingert> oscar-rivas: it's not a good plan
 * julio_neto I'm back!
<Next1> box
<graingert> oscar-rivas: uninstall compiz and compile from source
<graingert> oscar-rivas: *svn
<Vic1ous> http://pastebin.com/m6a194d15
<masterkiller> so i updated from 6.10 to 7.04. I had beryl installed and running. now when i boot up i am getting xorg errors. no screens found and failing to load fglrx module. Has that changed?
<graingert> oscar-rivas: or get sabayon
<Vic1ous> anyone know why i'm getting that error
<graingert> masterkiller: upgrade to hardy
<digomo> hello :-)
<Malaz> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<MayerEugen> erUSUL: iam not going to use the ubuntu kernel ( so the 24er branch ) as they are totaly crap with the intel 3945BG wlan device ( beside the whole network section is broken in the current hardy..)
<oscar-rivas> what is *svn
<masterkiller> graingert: thanks, how do i do that command line?
<amrik2> !svn | oscar-rivas
<ubottu> oscar-rivas: svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<masterkiller> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<digomo> I enclose a domain samba with a client ubuntu 7.04, users of the domain have not the right to mount their key usb. How to solve this problem?
<erUSUL> MayerEugen: but you can use the ubuntu sources for 25-26 kernels with git. if you want the vanilla kernel dl it from kernel.org
<graingert> masterkiller: hmm...
<MayerEugen> erUSUL: hmm i did not found any 25/26 ubuntu sources, only 24. do i need "unstable" portages ?
<ajhtiredwolf> Hey can anyone help me with an sftp server? I ahve everything setup but the users are unable to upload to the folder i specififed. Someone advised me to set certain permissions and i think thats whats stopping them
<masterkiller> graingert: doesnt find anything when i apt-get upgrade =/
<odinsbane> okay I've got a modem question, I do an ATDT### and once the other end picks up, the modem drops and say no carrier.
<dougb> since nautilus can't read secure webdav folders, does anyone know of any software for linux that can browse webdav folders?
<oscar-rivas> ok
<sportman1280> I'm having issues getting icedtea to work correctly.  can anyone help?
<jrib> dougb: cadaver
<oscar-rivas> so what i should do with svc
<jrib> dougb: I think
<c_lisp> ajhtiredwold to change the directory premission do sudo chmod 666 /home/yourfolder that will read write and execute
<commie_jebus> is there a way ot make xchat-gnome userbar NOT In the compact form
<dougb> jrib: do you know if you can use it to mount it as a folder?
<erUSUL> MayerEugen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelGitGuide
<c_lisp> I use plain xchat commie it has a better interface
<pixelmonkey> where do kernel oops'es get logged in Ubuntu by default?
<jrib> dougb: you can't, but you can use davfs2
<dougb> davfs2 didn't work for some reason
<commie_jebus> ????
<MayerEugen> erUSUL: so i better use the intrepid ones, or?
<commie_jebus> is there a way
<jrib> dougb: check bugs.ubuntu.com, etc...
<dougb> kk
<graingert> masterkiller: sudo apt-get update
<graingert> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<erUSUL> MayerEugen: i personally use the vanilla kernels from kernel.org becouse my hard is supported
<captainhack>  /join #SeaPhor
<graingert> erUSUL: I prefer raspberry ripple
<erUSUL> MayerEugen: but it is up to you to decide... intel cards have the drivers on vanilla afaik
<masterkiller> graingert: i tried both of those no luck =/
<graingert> I really aught to get on with my Mechanics paper
<erUSUL> graingert: XD
<graingert> masterkiller: ? what output?
<MayerEugen> hard is supported? erUSUL which hard? iam fighting with the WLAN device i told you before. What do you think is best ( i downloaded the 25er vanilla right now )
<commie_jebus> is there a way ot make xchat-gnome userbar NOT In the compact form\\
<MayerEugen> erUSUL: its an t60 lenovo thinkpad
<graingert> try reinstalling x
<masterkiller> graingert: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<masterkiller> ok
<graingert> masterkiller: try re-installing x11
<graingert> masterkiller: with aptitude
<rampageoberon> hi, i'm having some trouble with firefox, when i try run it i get no browser gui, but it seems to be running in htop
<erUSUL> MayerEugen: the ubuntu kernel has many added drivers you have to make sure all your hardware is supported by the kernel.org kernel if you are going to use it. As i said intel cards are supported on both kernels
<graingert> masterkiller: or try a dpkg reconfig
<graingert> rampageoberon: what version?
<sportman1280> hello, can anyone help me the opensource java?
<MayerEugen> erUSUL: are you using 25 or 26
<graingert> !question | sportman1280
<rampageoberon> graingert: latest v3.0
<ubottu> sportman1280: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<graingert> rampageoberon: uh-oh im just upgrading lol
<erUSUL> MayerEugen: 25.7 now but i have tried 26-rc6 both working
<sportman1280> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<graingert> what happnes when run from cli in safe mode?>#
<masterkiller> graingert: been so long...what is the xorg autoconfig or config helper command?
<rampageoberon> graingert: it was working before, just was taking a lot of ram so i closed it and tried restarting
<MayerEugen> i give 25.7 vanilla a shot, iam coming from gentoo anyway, wont be to hard to compile it for ubuntu
<graingert> masterkiller: I can't remember
<rampageoberon> graingert: nothing opens even from terminal and no error
<c_lisp> graingert only run the neccessary programs to linux to run
<sportman1280> The java plugin for firefox is not working when i install ubuntu-restricted-extras, which as icedtea as the webplugin
<graingert> c_lisp: ?
<captainhack> seaphor r u out there?
<c_lisp> safe mode runs the basics
<graingert> rampageoberon: use safe mode
<captainhack> hello?
<graingert> rampageoberon: I know!!
<rampageoberon> graingert: tried it, nothing :(
<graingert> rampageoberon: killall firefox
<graingert> rampageoberon: firefox
<rampageoberon> graingert: firefox2 works
<Lord_Phoenix> Good evening
<c_lisp> killall firefox-bin
<graingert> rampageoberon: yeah that might be better or killall *firefox*
<erUSUL> MayerEugen: you may want to try this http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download before attemping a new kernel compile
<unavailable> anyone know any good games like cod?
<unavailable> or moh?
<unavailable> NOT americas army  that one sux
<graingert> unavailable: try abuse
<Lord_Phoenix> Could someone please advise DVD player for Hardy?
<rampageoberon> graingert: no idea why firefox2 opens
<graingert> Lord_Phoenix: vlc
<MayerEugen> erUSUL: no the whole kernel driver is broken. i get ap scan result, which differ each time. I need to scan 7-8 times for an AP to apear
<M[a]D[aw]> omg
<rampageoberon> graingert: but firefox 3 doesn't
<^67Mhz> is there a gui for sysv-rc-conf or is it through terminal only?
<graingert> graingert: have you killed it yet?
<MayerEugen> erUSUL: ubuntu is so broken with this crappy NetworkManager..its a shame its got it way to the stable release
<erUSUL> MayerEugen: or maybe just dl the intrepid kernel deb and try it on hardy
<unavailable> graingert no i mean first person shooter like socom style
<M[a]D[aw]> .!. ^67Mhz .!. noobzzzz
<sportman1280> Can anyone get IcedTea to work in Firefox?  I get an applet not started error everytime.
<graingert> unavailable: what's wrong with TPS?
<unavailable> graingert no scrollers
<Uplink> is uTorrent gonna run fine on wine?
<rampageoberon> graingert: i get the firefox is starting thing but nothing else
<erUSUL> Uplink: yep
<^67Mhz> what the shit do the columns mean in sysv-rc-conf
<rampageoberon> Uplink: yes
<^67Mhz> 1 2 3 4 5 0 6 s
<^67Mhz> wtf
<graingert> Uplink: yes utorrent suports wine, but use transmisiiomn
<Uplink> ty ty
<Uplink> graingert, pardon me?
<jussi01> !ohmy | ^67Mhz
<ubottu> ^67Mhz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<unavailable> !klanguage | ^67mhz
<ubottu> Factoid klanguage not found
<rampageoberon> last time this happened graingert a reboot fixed it, i don't know why this happens but reboot is a windowsy solution
<unavailable> !flood | ^67mhz
<ubottu> ^67mhz: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<graingert> rampageoberon: have you killed firefox (Y/N)
<^67Mhz> lol
<rampageoberon> yes graingert killed it
<guffe> Help: Need to search for a phrase in multiple folders and files. Is there a quick way to do this?
<graingert> rampageoberon: run in safe mode
<^67Mhz> guffe grep it
<erUSUL> graingert: text files ?? use grep -R
<graingert> rampageoberon: reboot is not a windows solution, it aplies to everything in engineering
<david_> salve
<unavailable> sportman restart firefox and it shoud work
<david_> ho appena installato ubuntu 8.40
<rampageoberon> graingert: it doesn't run in safe mode even
<unavailable> sportman actually i couldnt get icedtea to work either
<rampageoberon> i have no manual pages either for firefox
<graingert> rampageoberon: hmm try a aptitude reinstall
<masterkiller> is the fglrx driver called something else now?
<sportman1280> unavailable: i have. several times.  no change
<rampageoberon> graingert: ok will try that
<unavailable> sportman i installed sun 5 and sun 6
<graingert> rampageoberon: ah it hasn't installed properly then
<Abdieuser> ##ubuntu-br
<tillux1> heya, is there some linux+garminGPS channel around here? ;) or a faq or something helpful ;)
<sportman1280> unavailable: we want to use the opensource package if at all possible
<rampageoberon> graingert: :s
 * afallenhope is back (gone 11:26:39)
<graingert> rampageoberon: ?
<unavailable> sportman use the top one then, not icedtea
<unavailable> sportman then restart fx
<david_> hello, i just installed 8.40. how come i don't have internet in recovery mode, when it works perfect in normal mode?
<KyleK> afallenhope: theres a policy against announcing that in here fyi
<sportman1280> unavailable: the top one?
<rampageoberon> graingert: reinstalled but still nothing
<SRed> Hello room
<SRed> Holy crap, there are so many users
<KyleK> david_: because ubuntu wants to be like windows? try like /etc/init.d/networking start
<unavailable> sportman1280 yah theres 4 the bottom one is iced tea , then theres 5 and 6  then the top one
<unavailable> rofl
<david_> KyleK, is there a way to see if that is the right command?
<dave11>  I see they took opera off the repositories..good move
<unavailable> !away | afallenhope
<ubottu> afallenhope: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Wispring> I would like some help to complete the process of copying and pasting from a mounted HD (not part of ubuntu) to a folder (var/ftp/BlenderArt) in the ubuntu file system. right now i can't because of file permissions I believe which I don't fully understand
<IndyGunFreak> unavailable: its kinda pointless to do !away, when they are, in fact, away.  it'd be better to message it to them
<KyleK> david_: i usually use tab completion
<KyleK> /etc/init.d/net<tab><tab>
<sportman1280> unavailable: im still not sure what package your talking about
<SRed> So, I'm fairly expereience with Ubuntu
<SRed> I have a cool Idea
<KyleK> I ether get one command or a list of possibles
<SRed> I have a laptop I wanna use as a journal
<Dillizar> i have a big problem plss help me i cant chat alot
<unavailable> indygunfreak >  afallenhope	is back (gone 11:26:39)
<erUSUL> !ask | Dillizar
<ubottu> Dillizar: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Slart> Wispring: ok, are there folders and stuff? or just plain files in the one folder?
<IndyGunFreak> unavailable: lol, oops.. i thought he was away.. then what you did makes sense... :)
<unavailable> sportman1280  ok ure talking about java right?
<Dillizar> all of my filles are lock
<linux_User> hi all, i want to create folder in root directory but it says no permission, what i should do?
<sportman1280> unavailable: yes.
<SRed> linux_user you have to sudo it
<unavailable> sportman1280  ok there are four packages right?
<Slart> linux_User: think again if you really want to do it.. if yes.. then use sudo
<david_> KyleK, i guess i will just try and see what works, only problem is that i kind of have a one chance go, because i have to blacklist my agp card in order to use a pci one....
<VSpike> Can anyone tell me how to install swat on ubuntu 8.04 server?  I have the package installed, the openbsd-inetd is running but it doesn't accep connections
<Dillizar> and when i reboot its checking my drives
<Xavura> Does anyone know anything about setting up routers on Ubuntu?
<Wispring> slart there are just .jpg files in the mounted HD and the folder i want to copy them to is empty atm
<SRed> so sudo mkdir dumbdirectoryouwananmake
<sportman1280> unavailable:  for which version of java?  theres sun, open, icedtea
<KyleK> david_: ah i'll look at it then
<Slart> Wispring: ok, there are two things to check.. you have to be able to read the files off the external hd.. that usually isn't a problem
<Dillizar> and then its says\ing that my hard drive its on read only
<linux_User> how to do it in graphical envirnment?
<SRed> how would you go about adding "boot to command prompt" to GRUB
<erUSUL> Dillizar: lock becouse in case of a serious error linux will mount the fs read only. You have a dying disk or something like that
<Slart> Wispring: next, you need permission to write in /var/ftp.. which I think you might not have
<unavailable> sportman1280  ok ....  you said you dont wanna use sun....  and iced tea dont work....  so which one is left?
<SRed> then I can make a script to nano and make a journal
<KyleK> hah my networking script is my own
<Wispring> Slart that's what i think also
<SRed> !ask How do you make an entry on grub?
<ubottu> SRed: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sportman1280> unavailble:  there is no plug in for openjdk though. :(
<Slart> Wispring: terminal or gui? how do you want to do this
<Dillizar> so its problem with my hard drive erUSUL
<AJF355|AFK> haha u linux geek twats
<erUSUL> sportman1280: there is
<IndyGunFreak> linux_User: open a terminal.. run gksudo nautilus  create your directory, and close it
<erUSUL> Dillizar: i do think so
<Dillizar> cuz this is the second time it happend to me
<Wispring> Slart terminal
<sportman1280> erUSUL: whats its name.  I dont see it.
<VSpike> OK, I just fired up elink and I can access swat locally so it's limited to local only.  Any idea how I change that?
<Xavura> Does anyone know how to get a Buffalo WBMR G125 ADSL Router working on Ubuntu?
<david_> i did lsmod and found the module that my wireless uses, it's rt73usb, how do i activate it from recovery?
<dave11> were twits not twats
<SRed> Hey room, can you see what I'm typing?
 * unavailable makes directory  "dumbdirectoryyouwananmake"
<erUSUL> sportman1280: icedtea-gcjwebplugin
<Dillizar>  years ago
<VSpike> The line in /etc/inetd.conf is: swat            stream  tcp     nowait.400      root    /usr/sbin/tcpd  /usr/sbin/swat
<SRed> yaym evidently
<snarkster> we are what we eat.
<Slart> Wispring: then it would be something like this.. "sudo cp /media/disk/mystuff/* /var/ftp/"
<sportman1280> erUSUL: thats the one that doesnt want to work for some reason.  a reason i would like to figure out
<Dillizar> erUSUL: and once with mandriva but that was yeas ago
<mardi_soir> hello
<unavailable> snarkster so im a bag of chips?
<SRed> unavailable    that was supposed to be where you type the directory name
<IndyGunFreak> linux_User: but why do you want to make a directory under /root?
<Abdieuser> ##ubuntu-br
<unavailable> sred  rofl
<Abdieuser> sorry
<Slart> Wispring: the /media/disk/mystuff part is just a guess.. you'll have to change it to the path of the files you want to copy
<sportman1280> erUSUL: i get a message that says Start: applet not initialized
<z0man> gah
<snarkster> unavailable: yes tastey chips wheres the dip?
<erUSUL> sportman1280: well openjdk/icedtea is not a complete replacement things are supposed to break
<SRed> also you can gksu and nautilus  to open an explorer window and make the dir in the directory
<erUSUL> sportman1280: wich page i can tr it out here
<Slart> Wispring: this will just copy the files.. so we don't lose them if something bad happens
<mardi_soir> hello after a upgrade openoffice fails to launch > here more information >         http://pastebin.com/m2588c080   ---   http://pastebin.com/m714c9691
<kora> hi, i removed the network manager with apt because i needed to test a few things with iwconfig and i thought network manager made problems (which wasnt the case). i reinstalled network manager but i dont have that fancy gnome-panel applet installed again. any1 knows what package that is?
 * SRed does not know how to officially ask a question in here though
<snarkster> sred why not just sudo mkdir /path/to/directory
<Wispring> Slart ok i give it a go
<z0man> My samba is broken :( Since the upgrade to Hardy......I had this nice simple smb.conf file that had just 3 lines and everything work....Till hardy came.
<sportman1280> ive tried java.com, and a couple of the university pages
<Slart> SRed: just ask the question, on one line
<sportman1280> none have worked
<Slart> Wispring: lots and lots of files?
<erUSUL> SRed: all in one line with as many details as you can
<Xorothal> can somebody pm me and take me through enabling USB support in VirtualBox in hardy, I've followed several guides on the internet and non have seemed to work
<sportman1280> erUSUL: facebook doesnt work either
<SRed> snarkster  I think he wanted to do it in the gui
<z0man> I cannot seem to get a default smb.conf anymore
<z0man> hmmm
<SRed> sending someone to the command linecan be scary
<linux_User> <IndyGunFreak: thx a lot i did it.
<snarkster> z0man: oh i hate that and you didnt make a backup ofyour smb.conf?
<SRed> i'm lucky if my computer reboots once I've spent time 'fixing' it in command line
<z0man> Ya I have
<z0man> its only 3 lines lol
<SRed> SO HERE IS A QUESTION   how would you go about adding 'boot to command line' to grub?
<z0man> i show content in paste bin
<snarkster> z0man: then share it dude. of course remove any security related stuff
<SRed> I know that gdm launches the gui....I just don't know how to not launch gdm
<VSpike> I don't get it - /etc/hosts.allow and /etc/hosts.deny are all empty apart from comments - surely that means access control is disabled?
 * Slart thinks ubuntu should come with some kind of autobackup of /etc .. save the last 5 days or something.. shouldn't take that much space
<jameslr> hello all
<SRed> hi james
<snarkster> i wanna share my music folder with the rest of the house. but its always a b!t*h to make it work
<erUSUL> sportman1280: i do not use facebook...
<DASPRiD> Slart, just use rsnapshot
<Slart> SRed: I'm guessing you want to mess with /boot/grub/menu.lst in some way
<SRed> ....thank you slart.
<Xavura> Here's a good question
<Xavura> Why is it stupidly hard to set-up hardware on Ubuntu
<SRed> any recommendations what kind of messing to do?
<Az> guys, i wanted to set default audio default to SPDIF, so i set asound.conf up appropiately, but when i play mp3's the sound playback is echo'ey.... tested SPDIF with aplay -D etc and seems to work?
<SRed> Xavura  bc we want to feel smart and so we make it all difficult
<Slart> DASPRiD: I already do it.. but it would be a nice feature to have by default.. considering how many.. "oh my god I've changed so many things and now nothing works"-questions we get here
<DASPRiD> Xavura, hm, it isnt :)
<sportman1280> erUSUL: java.com and several unversity sites have been tried.  Havent found a single java site that does work
<snarkster> Xavura: most hardware is automagically found and installed.. its the ancient crap tha tisnt like my webcam'
<Wispring> Slart will you help me in another tab....scrolling up is a hassle
<Xavura> My router isn't
<DASPRiD> Slart, hehe, put it in ubuntu brainstorm :)
<SRed> dude who wanted to share his music
<Xavura> Maybe it's just this particular hardware that sucks, it won't work on Windows either
<SRed> PM me, I can help
<Beats> Im having some soudn trouble. Everytime i try to play a song or video i dont hear any sound?
<Slart> SRed: nope.. not really. never needed a boot to command line.. check out runlevels
<z0man> http://pastebin.com/m79d48f74
<lohung> greetings...I'm upgrading to 8.04 using the alternate CD; why is it still downloading pkgs from the 'net? (using the CD because downloading was slow in the first place)
<Slart> Wispring: sure
<robuntu> ok i have the latest kernel version, make, automake, gcc and build-essential but i cant compile anything, it wont make any makefile execs, i run through the ./configure and it does its thing, then i type make and it says it cannot locate a makefile exec, its a fresh install and updated.
<raymond> hoi jwels
<SRed> Slart:  it'd be cool though.   Especially if you can edit battery consumption with ACPI and all.  I could use m laptop for weeks as a journal
<RAdams> lohung: so you get hte latest version. the cd isn't updated every time a post-release update comes out.
<DASPRiD> Xavura, right
<VSpike> Slart: you can use version control software on /etc, e.g. svn, git..
<Jokka[Tux]> hmm.. somethings wrong. i cant change the size of any window, can anyone help me?
<z0man> Also when I try and use the "right click share" with share_nautlists it dont work complains of something
<Kcaj> How can I see what path I am in?
<RAdams> jokka: kde or gnome?
<snarkster> z0man: no way man that cant work
<Xavura> Right? Ok then.
<Kcaj> (command line)
<grobda24> mardi_soir ... have you checked if java is installed ?
<z0man> IT worked fine in 7.10
<Jokka[Tux]> RAdams, gnome
<mardi_soir> watch the second post
<Slart> VSpike: yes.. I've thought about using git.. but git itself was a bit to weird.. now I just run a cronjob, packing it all up to a network drive
<robuntu> Any ideas?
<z0man> So...It don't work now....
<RAdams> Jokka[Tux]: using compositing? ("Desktop Effects")
<z0man> what is missing?
<z0man> I know the shares are not there
<jweis>  /MSG NickServ VERIFY REGISTER jweis gkzaxdksortv
<jameslr> help
<EvilDennisR> z0man: So whats it complain about ?
<guffe> Help: Need info on grep. Having problem getting the string correct. Trying to find a phrase within multiple files in multiple folders.
<masterkiller> hehe OOPS
<VSpike> Slart: try bzr instead, more intuitive
<Beats>  I'm having some sound trouble. Every time i try to play a song or video i don't hear any sound?
<Jokka[Tux]> RAdams, might have some.. ive been playing around with cube lately
<z0man> Well with that smb.conf.....
<Xavura> lmfao at the guy who did /msg nickserv
<Mr_Cool59> i have two questions one how can i get my audigy2 zs notebook to work with ubuntu 8.04, and the other is what player will work with .m3u playlists that were set up on with windows
<grossmutterficke> hi
<IWantMoreCowBell> from the terminal window how do I move to a folder
<unavailable> iwantmorecowbell    cd directoryname
<Slart> VSpike: bzr.. I'll look into that.. thanks
<jameslr> nickserv fail
<mardi_soir> grobda24,  yes it is
<IWantMoreCowBell> thanks
<Jokka[Tux]> RAdams, any ideaS?
<RAdams> Jokka[Tux]: disable desktop effects temporarily (Appearance Preferences --> Visual Effects --> "None") and then restart X. See if the problem goes away.
<yakobmatrix> !firefox
<grossmutterficke> is there a way to use mac applications on ubuntu?
<jameslr> anyone here use epic?
<JFlash> Whats the best video player for ubuntu?  Totem refuses to show my videos in total fullscreen, ie, up to the border
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Drk_Guy> YEAH
<Drk_Guy> I fixed X
<Jokka[Tux]> RAdams, already works. didnt have to restart. thx alot cheers m8
<Drk_Guy> Finally
<IWantMoreCowBell> I am trying to install a printer, I found this page that gives some instructions, http://foo2hiperc.rkkda.com/ I tried  typing $sudo gnome-cups-manager
<IWantMoreCowBell> but nothing happens
<Drk_Guy> dpkg-reconfigure wont work for me for some odd reason
<RAdams> Jokka[Tux]: That means something is wrong in your compiz settings. Fiddle with them if you want compiz to work properly
<GreenDelta> where can i get NVidia and Ubuntu support?
<Drk_Guy> GreenDelta, Maybe i can help
<Drk_Guy> !ask | greendelta
<ubottu> greendelta: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jameslr> help
<Drk_Guy> !ask | jameslr
<ubottu> jameslr: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dave11> whats the key combination to drag the compiz cube?
<Drk_Guy> davell, did you install ccsm?
<GreenDelta> k i installed the nvidia-glx-new package but it looked horrible... 640x530 max reolustion and so on
<z0man> I thought I'd best show something of interest also ....... http://pastebin.com/m2220146c This smb.conf I belive came with the hardy upgrade.
<JFlash> So evryone in here uses Totem?
<lohung> RAdams thanks...do you know if it's possible to set the download mirror?
<icqnumber> davell, control+alt and move your mouse
<onur> the ubuntu kernel doesnt detect my 4gb ram, it shows MemTotal: 2854560 kB
<dave11> Drk_Guy: ccsm?
<z0man> It don't complain when using that config
<GreenDelta> it looks like not working with my GPU... GeForce FX 5600... where can i get a driver supporting 3D for my GPU?
<IWantMoreCowBell> can some one help me install fonts ubuntu
<z0man> anyway let me find what it complains with the simple smb.conf
<Drk_Guy> GreenDelta, Kill X, sudo xorg -configure, run X
<RAdams> lohung: Administration --> Software Sources
<grossmutterficke> onur: do you use 32-bit or 64-bit ubuntu?
<Scott12> anyone know how to get devede to utilize all 4 cores?
<dave11> Drk_Guy: im using the default compiz settings on mandriva
<IWantMoreCowBell> I am new to Linux, I want to install fonts, and a printer
<onur> grossmutterficke: 32-bit
<jpeirce> is archive.ubuntu.org painfully slow for anyone else right now?
<Jokka[Tux]> RAdams, maybe some day. i aint got the time now. Swedens playin soccer in halv an hour
<RAdams> jpeirce: ping it
<grossmutterficke> 32bit supports only up to 3gb RAM, that's on all OS
<icqnumber> GreenDelta, system->administration->hardware drivers to activate nvidia driver
<z0man> OK I just discovered something.....
<z0man> My 3 lines work....
<z0man> But
<Drk_Guy> !mandriva | davell
<ubottu> davell: Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<z0man> 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: failed to add share scumm_games. Error was Operation not permitted
<IWantMoreCowBell> can someone help me install fonts
<RAdams> grossmutterficke: that's not necessarily true, but for the purposes of practicality, its true enough :)
<onur> grossmutterficke: hmm..strange. i think vista has shown me 4gb ram, i'll check again. brb
<Drk_Guy> davell, you can get better help in #mandriva
<z0man> When I created a share using that BIG LONG smb.conf
<dave11> Drk_Guy: thanks
<z0man> I couldn't remove the scumm_games
<jpeirce> RAdams: Pings fine for me, but I'm only getting 15-30kb/s from it
<z0man> I couldn't remove the scumm_games share that I created originally
<legend2440> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Drk_Guy> np davell
<grossmutterficke> onur: a friend of mine has vista 32bit on a notebook with dual-core and 4gb RAm but it only shows 3gb ram
<z0man> god this is confusing now lol
<Mr_Cool59> ﻿i have two questions one how can i get my audigy2 zs notebook to work with ubuntu 8.04, and the other is what player will work with .m3u playlists that were set up on with windows
 * z0man Decides to investigate a bit further
<RAdams> jpeirce: it could just be slow. I'm getting 64.8kb/s from hardy/universe right now.
<IWantMoreCowBell> can someone help me install fonts
<EvilDennisR> Mr_Cool59: pretty much any player will use the m3u files
<jagggy> sory for interupting, but how is the file called for vim like when it starts it auto execs some commands?
<RAdams> IWantMoreCowBell: what fonts are you trying to install?
<IWantMoreCowBell> truetype
<EvilDennisR> Mr_Cool59: You do have to make sure that the paths in the m3u files are correct though, ie. c:\Program Files\junk\mp3z\ will not work
<jpeirce> RAdams: Is there another source I could try? I'm trying to install ubuntu-desktop right now and dont want to wait 5 hours, normally it takes about 30 minutes to install
<david__> hello, i came back, i cant access internet in recovery mode
<EvilDennisR> stupid winblowz and their backslashes
<david__> i have a gwl-g122 usb and it works with the rt73usb module in normal mode, but when i get into recovery i am not connected
<jagggy> EvilDennisR, what gives you the right to blame windows?
<robuntu> Hey im at the end of my rope here i cant compile any packages, my configure function will not complete, can i send someone my config.log to see if they can figure it out, no one has yet, please?
<RAdams> IWantMoreCowBell: the files need to be inside /usr/share/fonts, anywhere in there is fine, but for organization's sake there's already a truetype folder. After you drop them in, rebuild the font cache with sudo fc-cache -f -v
<IWantMoreCowBell> why is installing fonts on linux so "different"
<EvilDennisR> robuntu: sure, pastebin the file and I'll look at it
<EvilDennisR> robuntu: Whats the issue you're having ?
<z0man> ok my shares are fine....I cannot see VISTA anymore
<robuntu> ok i have the latest kernel version, make, automake, gcc and build-essential but i cant compile anything, it wont make any makefile execs, i run through the ./configure and it does its thing, then i type make and it says it cannot locate a makefile exec, its a fresh install and updated.
<IWantMoreCowBell> I am unable to drop files into the fonts folder
<jrib> !fonts > IWantMoreCowBell (read the private message from ubottu)
<z0man> I did a new share... to a Documents and that worked
<jrib> IWantMoreCowBell: just drop them into ~/.fonts
<robuntu> evil: the ./configure says error C cannot create executables
<EvilDennisR> robuntu: If it can't find a makefile then thats specific to the stuff you are making..
<RAdams> IWantMoreCowBell: you have to have root access to do that. Hit Alt+F2 and in the run box type "gksu nautilus /usr/share/fonts"
<jrib> robuntu: what are you compiling?
<EvilDennisR> robuntu: What are you compiling by hand anyways ?
<Mercuree> im having trouble installing ubuntu hardy heron. I select "Install" press F6 to add options and push enter to start install. what does it do? its boots the live system into aterminal of all things. any idea what the problem might be?
<robuntu> nmap
<jrib> robuntu: nmap is in the repositories
<c_lisp> :)
<jrib> !info nmap | robuntu
<ubottu> robuntu: nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 4.53-3 (hardy), package size 988 kB, installed size 3424 kB
<Mercuree> also I am looking for the 'expert' option. I have read through all the possible flags and there doesnt seem to be one
<jpeirce> robuntu: have you tried updating/installing binutils?
<EvilDennisR> robuntu: The days of compiling stuff by hand have been replaced by nice packages..
<jrib> robuntu: you need build-essential in any case
<c_lisp> flags for what mercuree
<s0ullight> hello what app can i use to open microsoft databases
<EvilDennisR> jrib: He has build-essential
<EvilDennisR> s0ullight: openoffice
<JFlash> nevermind, I got VideoLan
<qopi> please help me fix my wireless, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/21190/
<c_lisp> s0ullight you probaly already hvae it openoffice
<Mercuree> c_lisp expet installation. ie with hardy you typed 'expert'
<Slart> s0ullight: microsoft databases? what is that?
<robuntu> EvilDennisR: well ok, but somethings arnt in the repositories, what do i do then?
<jrib> EvilDennisR: then he did it wrong :)
<Mercuree> in hoary i meant
<madduck> my parents recently installed wlan and now my mum asked me to configure it for her on her laptop; how do I "remote-configure" NetworkManager via SSH (with X forwarding)?
<Mr_Cool59> how can i get my audigy2 zs notebook to work with ubuntu 8.04
<RyanPrior> What's the difference between the red-arrow updates and the orange-explodey updates?
<kora> does any1 know how the package is called, which contains the nice network manager applet for the gnome panel?
<Slart> s0ullight: oh.. you mean MS Access files?.. openoffice then
<EvilDennisR> robuntu: Did you enable all of the other sources? restricted multiverse etc.. ?
<RyanPrior> !info nm-applet
<s0ullight> i have open office but not the database part of it i think how can i be sure?
<ubottu> Package nm-applet does not exist in hardy
<qopi> please help me fix my wireless, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/21190/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/21191/
<bmk789> what happened to shared folders under the system menu?
<RAdams> RyanPrior: package is NetworkManager
<RyanPrior> kora: see RAdams' post.
<robuntu> Evil: yea but ill work around it i seemed to have so far
<Lapinux> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jameslr> bah epic is awful
<jpeirce> robuntu: did you try to 'apt-get install binutils'?
<EvilDennisR> robuntu: You can always use apt-cache search to look for a program/package
<qopi> please help me fix my wireless, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/21190/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/21191/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/21192/ - thanks! :)
<s0ullight> hey i can't open the file open office wants to open it with write
<robuntu> jpeirce: will try now
<Miesco> How come there is no packages for frontends to video encoders like ffmpeg, mencoder?
<Slart> s0ullight: hmm.. perhaps you have to import it.. hang on.
<Drk_Guy> Miesco, They are libs, any program can use them
<Slart> s0ullight: I have something called "openoffice database".. you don't?
<s0ullight> nope
<Lapinux> can anyone help me out with this message im getting in /var/log/messages  http://paste.ubuntu.com/21193/
<z0man> OK my new problem with Samba since Hardy : Shares are fine on my side.  But when trying to see VISTA shares they don't work any more.
<s0ullight> only writer sreadsheet and drawing
<Miesco> Drk_Guy: I know, but there is no GUI frontends to the libs
<Miesco> In the repository
<Slart> s0ullight: are you running regular ubuntu hardy?
<s0ullight> yep
<rampageoberon> any ideas why there are no manual pages for firefox after the latest update?
<Drk_Guy> Miesco, Try getting a multimedia encoder somwhere
<robuntu> jpeirce: i already have the latest binutils
<jpeirce> robuntu: hrm, odd :x
<EvilDennisR> Lapinux: Those are ordinary log messages, whts the issue ?
<Az> anyone got spdif working with ALSA?
<kora_> RyanPrior: network-manager and network-manager-gnome are installed on my system, however the only applet i have is the "network monitor" and not the one that can manage my connections
<robuntu> jpeirce: yea no one can figure it out
<s0ullight> Slart, do i have to install it i can't find it
<RyanPrior> kora_: Couldn't tell you, then.
<jpeirce> robuntu: do you have g++ installed?
<RyanPrior> Can anybody tell me the difference between the red-arrow updates and the orange-explodey updates?
<Slart> s0ullight: check in Add/Remove software.. there is a openoffice database package there
<Lapinux> EvilDennisR: im wondering what to do about the "driver sr needs updating" message
<IWantMoreCowBell> OKI does not have drivers for Linux !!!! So should I buy a new printer
<robuntu> jpeirce: i think let me check
<kora_> RyanPrior: thanks anyway
<gordonjcp> RyanPrior: red arrow ones are serious ;-)
<s0ullight> ok
<gordonjcp> Lapinux: are you a kernel hacker?
<JoaoVr> Buy a HP printer :)
<EvilDennisR> Lapinux: Unless its preventing you from ordinary operation, I wouldn't worry about it
<RAdams> RyanPrior: red arrow = security or major distribution upgrade orange = normal
<JoaoVr> I got mine working
<robuntu> jpeirce: i do indeed have it installed
<RAdams> what is the command to list the contents of a package?
<Lapinux> EvilDennisR: i was having issues with burning cd's and i took it that its talking about my writer so i thought there was something i could do...?
<jpeirce> robuntu: 64 or 32 bit?
<Lapinux> gordonjcp: no
<Scott12> anyone know how to make devede use multicore?
<Blinkon> iae galera
<gordonjcp> Lapinux: don't sweat it then
<Blinkon> alguem brasil ?
<bmk789> wheres the samba/nfs GUI config tool?
<robuntu> jpeirce: 32
<gordonjcp> Lapinux: basically it's complaining about old-fashioned code in part of the kernel
<IWantMoreCowBell> I just bought a colour OKI LED printer. Is there no way to get drivers for linux
<Lapinux> gordonjcp: i see, im not going to worry about that then ;)
<adante> can someone tell me how to refresh the wireless networks in linux?
<jpeirce> robuntu: try installing libc6, im not sure what the actual package is called
<robuntu> jpeirce: in synaptic?
<gordonjcp> IWantMoreCowBell: what model is it?
<Lapinux> the only reason i caught it was i thought i saw a bunch of duplicate messages when i booted up, thought maybe the updates i just did might of done something
<jpeirce> robuntu: yep, any of ubuntu's package mangagers would work
<IWantMoreCowBell> the printer model is C3200
<EvilDennisR> robuntu: There is a package for nmap
<Hodge> Hey guys is gnome better than kde?
<jpeirce> EvilDennisR: that doesn't solve his problem that his compiler is broken
<jameslr> Hodge: yes
<robuntu> EvilDennisR: i know thats fine, but i would still like to get the issue resolved incase i need to, plus i enjoy doing things by hand now and then
<robuntu> jpeirce: its already installed
<Slart> Scott12: you'll have to download the latest version
<Slart> Scott12: the one in the repos doesn't do multi-core
<jpeirce> robuntu: hrm :(
<Scott12> ah ok
<rampageoberon> any ideas why there are no manual pages for firefox after the latest update?
<Slart> Hodge: the gnome people say yes, the kde people say no
<jpeirce> robuntu: how about libc6-dev?
<Hodge> Why do people use kde if gnome is so much better?
<robuntu> jpeirce: you wouldnt be the first stumped, any help is good help
<Slart> Hodge: I hear kde4 is supposed to be nice.. slim and shiny
<dougb> Hodge: it's all about choice
<s0ullight> Slart, what's just the cli command to install that open office database app
<kyncani> Hodge: because prefer kde over gnome
<robuntu> jpeirce: yep all of the libc6 packages are installed
<Slart> s0ullight: hang on.. I'll check
<jpeirce> robuntu: okay...
<kyncani> Hodge: because some people prefer kde over gnome
<EvilDennisR> Hodge: Its really the comparison of people who like vanilla icecream vs people who like chocolate
<dougb> i prefer gnome over kde
<EvilDennisR> Hodge: It depends on what you like =)
<Slart> s0ullight: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-base
<RAdams> what is the command to list the contents of a package?
<dougb> but it's not to say i hate KDE
<EvilDennisR> RAdams: apt-cache show packagename
<qopi> ok, so it looks like perhaps this is what I need... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff#head-cbc75fcb762da2057fa8dbe904358e4b611353c0
<bmk789> what package is the GUI tool for samba/nfs in?
 * qopi tries it
<RAdams> EvilDennisR: thanks
<jrib> RAdams: dpkg -L PACKAGE
<Hodge> Is there a list of pros and cons perhaps I can read over?
<jpeirce> robuntu: just out of curiousity, have you tried 'apt-get remove build-essential' and then reinstalling it?
<jrib> Hodge: just try both and use the one you prefer
<duxo> Hello, can anyone here help me out with QGRUBEditor?
<EvilDennisR> RAdams: wait, did you mean show what gets installed ?
<jrib> jpeirce, robuntu: I'd try purging binutils directly and reinstalling that
<robuntu> jpeirce: nope but it sounds like a good plan
<kyncani> Hodge: many comparisons on the web. But as jrib said, you should try both and choose for yourself
<duxo> It's a very simple problem which I'm guessing has a very easy solution.
<EvilDennisR> RAdams: apt-cache show or dpkg -L
<RAdams> EvilDennisR: you gave me what I needed. Thanks :)
<jpeirce> robuntu: add to that list binutils as well, shouldnt hurt anything
<duxo> I'm trying to make my GRUB have a splash image. I'm using QGRUBEditor to make that happen. I can add the image, I can even preview it. However, it just doesn't show when booting up and viewing GRUB... Anyone? Please? Been hassling with this for an hour now :)
<Slart> duxo: never heard of a QGRUBEditor.. we just recommend editing the config files with a text editor
<s0ullight> Slart, tnx man :D
<EvilDennisR> duxo: apt-get install startupmanager
<duxo> Slart: Yeah, well, that might be a problem for me considering I've been using Linux for less than 24 hours :)
<bmk789> why was the "Shared Folders" tool taken our of hardy?
<Slart> s0ullight: you were able to open the file now?
<EvilDennisR> duxo: startupmanager has an easy way to setup a splash screen
<duxo> EvilDennisR: Thx!
<EvilDennisR> duxo: it will show up under system -> administration when you install it
<s0ullight> still downloading the .deb packages
<v0lksman> anyone got a source on ktorrent 3.1 deb?
<Slart> duxo: naah.. we'll walk you through it.. you might even learn something in the process =)
<Finiras> qtgrubeditor works for me... never tried to setup a new splash image though
<robuntu> jpeirce: whoh weird, i think you might have been the winner, in my synaptic it said it was installed, but when i went to remove it in term, it said not installed so im reinstalling it now
<Slart> duxo: what are you trying to do?
<RAdams> EvilDennisR: in addition to what you gave me, is there a way from commandline to output all the files a package installs, and where they go?
<jpeirce> robuntu: cross your fingers :)
<Slart> duxo: ahh.. grub splash.. oh..
<duxo> Slart: i'll try the easy version with apt-get =)
<EvilDennisR> RAdams: Yeah, dpkg -L
<robuntu> jpeirce: *crosses hard*
<duxo> EvilDennisR: I'm using Mint Elyssa though.
<RogueX>  hi yes im trying to listen too streaming radio using streamtuner but i get a error
<RogueX> Failed to execute child process "xmms" (no such file or directory).
<duxo> So I doubt I'll have the required reps?
<bmk789> samba is refusing connection to my VM, how do i let it connect?
<robuntu> jpeirce: HAHAHAHA woo hoo i think its working
<EvilDennisR> duxo: if you apt-get install startupmanager it should install the additional stuff it needs
<jpeirce> robuntu: awesome
<Ahadiel> RogueX, Sounds like you need to install xmms. sudo apt-get install xmms
<robuntu> jpeirce: omg its so pretty look at all the lines
<EvilDennisR> what?
<jpeirce> robuntu: must have been a failed install or something
<Guest92364> wheres some dood docs on learning ubuntu?
<Slart> RogueX: xmms isn't available any more.. it wasn't maintained so they removed it
<EvilDennisR> xmms is not in the repository anymore
<duxo> EvilDennisR: Then it's sudo apt-get install startupmanager?
<RogueX> oh ok
<Slart> !xmms
<ubottu> For the reason why xmms is no longer in the hardy repositories see: http://bugs.debian.org/461309 .  Consider using audacious instead.
<RogueX> soo i cant use that?
<Flare183> RogueX: its not recommended
<EvilDennisR> duxo: Yeah.. Sorry, I'm old skool, I just assume everyone is at a root prompt =)
<Ahadiel> RogueX, AFAIK most other audio applications can handle streams.
<Slart> RogueX: I don't know if audacious works as a drop in replacement..
<RogueX> what else can i use ?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> When I've started vdr with runvdr... How can I use it? I mean, where does it run? It doesn't run on TTY7, on TTY8 there's the vdr log
<Ahadiel> RogueX, ie. amarok, rhythmbox, banshee, etc
<duxo> EvilDennisR: xD
<RogueX> i tryed vlc but it drops out
<Flare183> !players | RogueX
<ubottu> RogueX: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<robuntu> jpeirce: must have im a newb to linux, in windows un/reinstall would have been first in my mind never crossed it here
<schmitty_> is there is commandline tool for sending email?
<RogueX> ok thanks
<schmitty_> i have heard of mutt but im looking for something that someone already uses and enjoys
<Slart> schmitty_: I think mail or mailx might work
<jameslr> schmitty_: several...try mutt or pine?
<darrend> schmitty_: mail, mailx, mutt, sendmail, pine, elm
<c_lisp> schmitty or telnet :)
<schmitty_> ok thanks guys
<schmitty_> lol
<Slart> schmitty_: there are some perl scripts too..
<schmitty_> no telnet
<Slart> schmitty_: you want to send a mail in a script? or just read your mail from a command line server?
<masterkiller> ugh i knew i shouldnt have upgraded. i've upgraded from 6.10 to 7.04. I have an outdated version of linux-restricted-modules or xorg driver. When I go to reinstall linux-restricted-modules-generic it says its not possible, it cannot be downloaded
<VSpike> I'm really struggling to get a printer share with samba to work.  It works from CUPS no problem.  I can see it with samba, but I get access denied when I try to open it's properties or print a test page from windows
<masterkiller> also, why wont it let me upgrade to 8.04?
<robuntu> omg it worked !
<VSpike> Can anyone help? It's driving me crazy
<pete2> hello
<Drk_Guy> !ask | VSpike
<ubottu> VSpike: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<schmitty_> Slart: i want to be able to ssh into my server and send mail from it to myself
<mavsman4457> How do I get the installation CD to use the swap partition that's already on my hard drive?  Without it, my laptop doesn't have enough memory
<genii> Drk_Guy: He already asked
<Drk_Guy> lol, sorry then
<schmitty_> Slart: basic things for right now no attachments yet
<Slart> schmitty_: ah.. then I guess mutt or pine will work nicely
<mavsman4457> I need it to install ubuntu
<schmitty_> ok thanks Slart
<c_lisp> vspike did you make sure you have write permissions
<VSpike> c_lisp: http://pastebin.com/f61b0765c smb.conf here
<masterkiller> when i look at my sources.list it still shows edgy when i am actually using 7.10 now. What is that about?
<Wispring> when I am trying to log-in to the terminal as root should my password be same as the password i set up for starting up ubuntu?
<VSpike> I can access file shares on the machine so my login must be good
<Guest92364> what is an rpm file
<pete2> i have SD card and memory card reader which list under devices, but when i insert minisd card with adapter , nothing hapenes, like it cant mount it. how can i evaluate problem and fix this silly isse ?
<Guest92364> and a tar?
<dookdook> rl
<VSpike> c_lisp: most samples I 've see for printer config in samba use
<darrend> Wispring: you don't log in as root, you log in as yourself and use sudo
<Slart> !root | Wispring
<ubottu> Wispring: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<VSpike> c_lisp: most samples I 've see for printer config in samba use "writeable = no" in [printers]
<Slart> Wispring: you mean when you're using sudo?
<EvilDennisR> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Mercuree> im having trouble with my hardy heron install cd. it seems when I select either install or check cd for errors, it boots to live syste
<Slart> Wispring: when using sudo you use your regular user password.. the one you log in with
<Mercuree> system.
<VSpike> c_lisp: e.g. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<enriquei> You can run any command using sudo... including passwd <hint hint>
<masterkiller> can someone explain why my sources.list is still showing edgy config file instead of the newly upgraded 7.10? it wants to use edgy repositories =/
<Drk_Guy> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Wispring> ok i am understanding this i was going through an on-line tutorial and one of the steps was to log-in as root ...maybe that's for another Linux-type distro
<aleksandr> привет народ. подскажите как можно исправить  такую проблему:  после того как я еле поставил адобе флеш пелер для активации нужно нажать один раз на swf объекте
<Slart> Wispring: ubuntu doesn't use the root account like that.. other distros do that
<jameslr> neat
<Slart> Wispring: if you need a root terminal you can use sudo -i
<kyncani> masterkiller: you should post your sources.list somewhere so we can have a look
<Wispring> Slart makes perfect sense to me now
<adante> uh so with vim
<pepe_ur> hi, I need to create a file with a certain filesize (> 2Gb) to try something. how do I do this? (downloading some image is not an option)
<adante> when i am in command mode the arrow keys work
<robuntu> can i run beryl and compiz at the same time
<adante> when i am in insert mode they.. don't?
<adante> is this normal?
<jameslr> pepe_ur: dd?
<madduck> pepe_ur: man dd
<Slart> Wispring: but remember to type "exit" when you're done.. a root terminal is like a sharp sharp knife =)
<madduck> pepe_ur: dd if=/dev/zero of=file skip=2G count=1
<madduck> that will create a sparse file
<pepe_ur> jameslr, madduck: will do, thanks
<madduck> count=0 actually
<Slart> robuntu: I don't think so.. why would you want to?
<masterkiller> kyncani, i added the feisty main to the end of the file. now my problem is trying to reinstall the linux-restricted-modules-generic package. It keeps saying it cannot be downloaded =( is there a repository i need to add?
<Slart> !ru | aleksandr
<ubottu> aleksandr: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<robuntu> Slart: beryl has some effects i wanted to play with that compiz dosent have
<kyncani> masterkiller: if you want a somehow clean i think sources.list, mine is http://y.lesaint.free.fr/etc/apt/sources.list  , remove medibuntu and change hardy to feisty or gutsy
<masterkiller> kyncani: ty sir :)
<kyncani> masterkiller: np :)
<Slart> robuntu: oh.. they haven't updated those effects for the new compiz-fusion? it's supposed to be a merger of beryl and compiz
<tretle> jono - do you know of a good gnome video converter to convert videos so that they are ps3 compatible?
<robuntu> slart: oh ill recheck
<Kelen> i have no idea for rmvb format by mplayer. is there anyone could help me? please.
<Wispring> Slart thanks I will remember that... i was trying to log-in to the FTP server and view directory files and it asks for a password  when I type in dir....don't have a clue what the password is since it's not my user to ubuntu password...thought i would try logging in as root user ...that didnt work as well
<Mercuree> im having trouble with my hardy heron install cd. it seems when I select either install or check cd for errors, it boots to live system. I have checked that the initiation strings are different yet they all end up the same. at a terminal
<robuntu> i have the latest NVIDIA.run drivers for my card how do i install em it says i need to stop Xserve
<jameslr> Wispring: logging into FTP with any user that has shell access is bad mojo
<Slart> Wispring: some ftp servers use "virtual users".. ie the userlist for the ftp server isn't the same as the host machine.. other ftp servers use the same users..
<c_lisp> robuntu sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<masterkiller> kyncani, is there a trick to upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10 or 8.04? when i do apt-get upgrade it says nothing available
<Mercuree> i dont get any errors during the start process, just a loading bar the nbam terminal
<Slart> !upgrade | masterkiller
<ubottu> masterkiller: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<masterkiller> kyncani, ah ya know after adding your repositories i can upgrade now. wow so my problem has been a bad sources.list file =(
<Slart> Mercuree: regular hardy cd ?
<Wispring> if anyone here has experience/knowledge in settin up the vsftpd(FTP server) program and would be willing to help me set up mine. To you I would be grateful
<robuntu> c_lisp: thsnks
<c_lisp> np
<kyncani> masterkiller: 1) don't forget to apt-get update. 2) don't use upgrade, it's useless, usr dist-upgrade (or full-upgrade in ubuntu i think) instead. 3) official way to upgrade is to use upgrade-manager, as indicated in the first link in the sources.list i gave you (i think)
<kyncani> masterkiller: (answer to your previous question) :)
<Mercuree> Slart yep. burned it myself. seems to work when i actually select boot live system
<masterkiller> kyncani, thanks bud you have helped a lot. doing update now and will proceed to dist-upgrade :)
<Mercuree> loading damn slowly ill see now
<kyncani> masterkiller: np :)
<xTheGoat121x> Greetings all... is there a fix for dark themes and Firefox 3 yet?  I've been googling and going in circles
<Slart> Mercuree: hmm.. odd.. never heard of that before
<yjwong> =D =D  ATI Catalyst 8.6 has been released for Linux!
<Mercuree> damn. still on the same spot it was on 2 minutes ago
<pete2> !SD
<ubottu> Factoid sd not found
<Mercuree> heh
<Mercuree> i need a smoke
<Scrypts> Hey, Im hoping someone can HELP me with something??
<pete2> anyone using card readers for importing pictures into ubuntu ?
<Kelen> I have no idea for RMVB format in MPlayer. Is there anyone could help me?
<TalioGladius> repos must be getting hammered today.....they're freakin slow
<Slart> pete2: yup.. I use one of those simple "Can read a bazillion cards, all at once"-thingies
<duane> st/clear
<yakobmatrix> !kismet
<ubottu> Factoid kismet not found
<pete2> Slart: i have some 64 in 1 card reader and micro or mini SD card with adapter, b, card reader detects but when i insert card nothing happenes
<Scrypts> Ive downloaded a .rar file and I do not know what to do to install it? can anyone guide me through it please??
<yakobmatrix> anyone can tell me how I can use kismet?
<yakobmatrix> I am a bit stuck
<Slart> pete2: hmm.. when I insert my card reader in the usb-drive I get 4 new drives.. one for each slot in the reader
<metallion> Hi, everybody....! Has anyone heard of KleanSweep....Is it trustworthy....?
<Scrypts> #kubuntu
<robuntu> I have the latest NVIDIA.run drivers for my card how do i install them
<pete2> Slart:  same here
<pete2> Slart:  then i insert card and nothing hapenes
<Slart> pete2: and if I put a card in there I can open the drive
<Slart> pete2: I don't know if anything happens automatically
<pete2> Slart:  i put card in adapter and put it in , but nothing allows me to mount
<vestel> Slart: Me the same.. Have you tried to mount a card manually?
<Slart> vestel: oh, I can read the files alright.. I just have to click on the drive in nautilus
<duane> solved running virtual box with .19 kernel :)
<Slart> vestel: but I don't get any popups like windows does
<Scrypts> hey metallion. its an ok package. but it can get you in a right mess. all u need to do is type sudo apt-get autoclean into the terminal and you get what you are looking for. more safely....
<Kelen> robuntu: just need stop X server ,and run sudo sh xxxx/xxxx (your path) in command mold
<pete2> vestel , Slart , how would i go for mounting that card ?
<VSpike> stranger still, i can connect locally with smbclient, even if i specify username and password guest (i.e. invalid ones) and put a text file into there which then prints
<Slart> vestel, pete2: hang on.. let me get my reader.. I'll give it a try again and see what really happens
<robuntu> kelen: how do i stop x server
<vestel> Slart: Mine is working well. No pop-ups meen it just turned off.
<Finiras> /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<s0ullight> Slart,  the openoffice.org database can't open the .mdb file
<c_lisp> lol
<Finiras> if the graphical interface is what you mean
<unavailable> i dont know why all these people are having a virtualbox problem...   I use sun and i have no problem recompiling modules for every kernel upgrade
<pete2> tnx slart
<Finiras> (robuntu)
<Scrypts> How do i use archive manager to install a .rar file????
<unavailable> install a rar file?
<xTheGoat121x> Anyone know how to fix dark theme problems in FF3?
<Scrypts> yep sorry a rar file...
<unavailable> didnt know you could "install" a rar file
<madduck> my parents recently installed wlan and now my mum asked me to configure it for her on her laptop; how do I "remote-configure" NetworkManager via SSH (with X forwarding)?
 * unavailable always unpacks rar files
<vestel> unavailable: No problems for me, just spending my time while kernel is rebuilding
<Slart> pete2: ok.. I connected the reader, in nautilus I now have 4 new drives.. "CompactFlash Drive", "Memorystick Drive", "SD/MMC Drive" and "SmartMedia Drive"
<adityag> what is the command for install LAMP in 8.04 ?
<pete2> Slart:  same here
<Scrypts> ok this must be where im going wrong. i have downloaded a file called hfcsource.rar its a game and im not sure how to install it??
<unavailable> scrypts rar files are a type of archive...
<kleedrac_work> Is there any way to force mount an ntfs partition if the MFT is corrupt?
<cedx> adityag: sudo apt-get install lamp-server
<Slart> pete2: if I insert a compact flash card.. wow.. I did get a popup.. it started F-spot and I get a little "Select Photos to Copy from Camera"
<mystic> what program should I use to burn several files on a CD/DVD?
<unavailable> scrypts like zip or tar.gz
<VSpike> This is so wierd - every time I've used Samba to share printers before it has just worked
<kyncani> Scrypts: 1) dump this rar thing. 2) use unrar-free, which is free but does not work very well. 3) use unrar  # Beside I would not trust this hfcsource.rar game !
<mystic> To make a data disk
<VSpike> mystic: brasero
<Slart> pete2: checking in nautilus I've not got a new drive again, "NO NAME" and with a small memory card icon
<Scrypts> ok unavailable. this room is moving a bit quickly. how can i install it??
<pete2> Slart: mine dont show nothing
<Robert125> /ig join
<MrKeuner> hi, totem recently stopped showing the subtitle files(.srt) which share the same name with the movie. Am I missing something?
<Ayabara> is rtorrent the coolest torrent client for ubuntu?
<adityag> cedx: thank you
<Slart> pete2: hmm.. might it be a difference between compact flash cards and SD cards?
<adityag> cedx: E: Couldn't find package lamp-server
<unavailable> scrypts whats the name of the game?
<kyncani> Scrypts: 1) dump this rar thing. 2) use unrar-free, which is free but does not work very well. 3) use unrar  # both unrar-free and unrar are packages available in ubuntu, use synaptic package manager to install them # Beside I would not trust this hfcsource.rar game !
<Scrypts> oh o.k kncani. i got it from sourcefourge. do u reckon it could be a bit suspect??
<platius> TalioGladius, have you set your repos for the fastest mirror?
<Nathan406> Hello!
<Slart> Ayabara: rtorrent is as cool as a station wagon.. it does the job but the coolness factor isn't really through the roof =)
<unavailable> scrypts whats the name of the game?
<pete2> Slart: i dknt know that part, but i thought thats PnP
<Scrypts> the games called HackWorld
<cedx> adityag: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_lamp_for_newbies
<duane> is it able run in linux Scrypts ?
<sigma_12> is wine 1.0 rely a big deal?
<kyncani> Scrypts: well, *I* would not trust it, but that's just me.
<duane> sigma_12,  I would say virtualbox is lot better
<Nathan406> Can someone please help me make my speakers work, I'm using ubuntu 8.04 on a compaq presario 2720us.
<Ayabara> Slart: I see your poing :-). I tried Deluge and Ktorrent as well, but rtorrent still is my preferred choice. Any other good ones out there?
<kyncani> !rar | Scrypts
<ubottu> Scrypts: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Slart> pete2: try this then.. let the card reader be connected.. remove the actual card.. run this in a terminal "tail -f /var/log/syslog"
<vestel> kleedrac_work: I usually fsck.vfat them and mount with --force
<Ayabara> Slart: s/poing/point
<kleedrac_work> Thanks vestel ... I'll give that a shot
<vestel> Ayabara: I like transmission
<Nathan406> ﻿Can someone please help me make my speakers work, I'm using ubuntu 8.04 on a compaq presario 2720us.
<Slart> Ayabara: I use azureus at the moment.. used utorrent back when I was a windows user.. some say you can still run it using wine
<Slart> Ayabara: oh.. adn I used rtorrent a short while =)
<duane> where is hackworld is it a game??
<MrNaz> how would i format a usb flash drive? i'm getting file system errors on it
<Robert125> How do I change my keyboard layout?
<DRebellion> MrNaz, use fdisk
<Scrypts> CHEERS ubottu. Just the JOB...
<roadrocket13> i'm looking for a good 3D CAD program. has anybody used avoCADo ?
<pete2> Slart: that is problem , that dont show card is inserted
<DRebellion> MrNaz, you probably want it FAT32 formatted for windoze compatibility
<Slart> pete2: and then insert the card and look at the terminal window.. check for errors and stuff
<TalioGladius> MrNaz: use gparted
<kyncani> MrNaz: or use gparted (install it first if needed)
<kyncani> TalioGladius: ;)
<Slart> pete2: nothing? nothing at all?.. does the card reader work in windows?
<w1k1nG> Quanta gente
<w1k1nG> =x
<pete2> Slart: it is new so should work, i dont have windows
<Ayabara> Slart: is azureus still a resource hog?
<w1k1nG> x)
<vito> how i do the arroba ?
<Y-Town> how do you paste images to pastebin?
<Slart> Ayabara: it isn't that bad.. I don't know what they've done with it..
<ovm> hi, how can i add a new program to my AWN toolbar ?
<Slart> Ayabara: perhaps java has improved on linux.. or the azureus people have stopped coding while drunk
<Guest71451> I delete mozilla firefox
<jpeirce> Is there any way I can use a different source than archive.ubuntu.com in apt?
<rsfriends> hello
<DRebellion> Y-Town, you can't
<Ayabara> Slart: hehe
<rsfriends> why i try to install the new wine, i do get a problem
<Guest71451> i cant go tu Internet
<unavailable> scrypts considering i cannot find any web content for hackworld i would not trust it
<roadrocket13> 3D CAD anybody ?
<Bleak1> Is FF3 for 7.10 out yet?
<jonathan_> i did install xampp on Ubuntu but it doesn't show localhost. can someone tell me what i'm doing wrong
<Y-Town> DRebellion: bummer... I have a screen shot that shows a problem I wanted to try and correct
<DRebellion> Y-Town, guess you could upload it to one of those free file hosting servers
<Nathan406> ﻿Can someone please help me make my speakers work, I'm using ubuntu 8.04 on a compaq presario 2720us.
<unavailable> bleak1 you mean Fx3
<duxo> Beside Pidgin, what's a good replacement? Only using MSN.
<Slart> pete2: hmm... hard to diagnose if there are no error messages..
<EvilDennisR> duxo: Why would you want to use anything but pidgin ? =)
<rsfriends> i did fix it now;)
<duxo> EvilDennisR: Same reason I prefer Audacious over Amarok. I don't like it :)
<Nathan406> ﻿Can someone please help me make my speakers work, I'm using ubuntu 8.04 on a compaq presario 2720us.
<ovm> hi, how can i add a new program to my avant window navigator ?
<rsfriends> ovm option
<Slart> pete2: when I insert a cf card I get about 10 lines in the syslog.. some kernel stuff.. some hal stuff. the name of the card etc..
<unavailable> bleak1 8. How do I capitalize Firefox? How do I abbreviate it? Only the first letter is capitalized (so it's Firefox, not FireFox.) The preferred abbreviation is "Fx" or "fx".   http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/releases/1.5.html
<rsfriends> system and  preference
<ovm> rsfriends, but a program that is not in apps ?
<rsfriends> and awn mananger
<EvilDennisR> duxo: Well you can burn in hell with all the unbaptized babys if you don't like pidgin then
<pete2> Slart:  ﻿﻿ http://pastebin.com/m7549486d
<unavailable> !language | evildennisr
<ubottu> evildennisr: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<roadrocket13> no MechE's in here whatsoever ???
<lespaul> how do i use fedoras nodoka theme on ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> EvilDennisR  Keep it polite...
<tico> hello every body
<Nathan406> ﻿Hi, Can someone please help me make my speakers work, I'm using ubuntu 8.04 on a compaq presario 2720us.
<jpeirce> duxo: you could use irssi+bitlbee
<duxo> EvilDennisR: That's ok. I'll be the next Spawn anyhowz.
<rsfriends> when you open the awn manager, then go to launchers and press add
<duxo> jpeirce: I want a GUI thx :p
<julio_neto> is possible run Flash in Opera?
<Ahadiel> duxo, Kopete?
<Nathan406> ﻿﻿Hi, Can someone please help me make my speakers work, I'm using ubuntu 8.04 on a compaq presario 2720us.
<duxo> Ahadiel: I'll check that out. Thx for the tip :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Nathan406 Please hole down the repeats
<Jack_Sparrow> hold
<unavailable> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Nathan406> Ok!
<jpeirce> duxo: if you don't like kopete, im pretty sure you are out of options, IM on linux is lacking
<julio_neto> I just found a plugin for Firefox. Is there a flash plugin to Opera too?
<Nathan406> thanks!
<unavailable> jpeirce you know of an im solution that supports yahoo voice?
<Robert125> How do I ignore IRC-join+leave-messages?
<Officium> hi
<Thanatos____> Every time I get a kernel update, it screws up my grub menu.lst. This isn't a huge problem, but it makes it very difficult for my wife to use the computer. Is there a way to automatically control this?
<cedx> unavaliable : jabbin
<Jack_Sparrow> Robert125 with what irc client
<jpeirce> unavailable: Im not sure, sorry
<Slart> pete2: here's mine.. for comparison.. http://pastebin.com/m7ad722f8
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanatos____ Shut off updates and only do them when you are there to edit the grub menu
<Robert125> Jack_Sparrow Sorrz, Kopete
<kyncani> Thanatos____: what do you mean by screw up you menu.lst ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Robert125 I dont use that so I cant help you
<Thanatos____> It changes the default harddrive for ubuntu from hd0 to hd1. There is no hd1, so it won't boot
<Slart> pete2: you've got that offline error thing.. tried googling that error message?
<Extremina> hi ppl
 * qopi has this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/218763 and isn't quite sure what to do
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 218763 in linux "ssb interferes with ndiswrapper (bcm4311, bcm4318)" [Undecided,New]
<unavailable> Thanatos____ sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst-backup  | gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and # out all the unwanted lines
<pete2> Slart: i check, but this "shouoldnt" be hapeneing, i mean after all this is not nasa technology
<doofy`_> is there a way to change the repository im using without changing all of sources.lst. The US one is running pretty slow
<robuntu> how can i tell what video card i have?
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanatos____ Shut off updates and only do them when you are there to edit the grub menu
<Slart> pete2: nope.. I agree.. these things are pretty simple in comparison to other things
<kyncani> Thanatos____: in debian, grub use some special vars in menu.lst, google for it and take a special look at kopt and groot.
<Thanatos____> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks. That seems to be the best bet.
<cedx> robuntu lspci
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanatos____ It is the easiest way to heep my wife happy too
<Jack_Sparrow> keep
<pete2> Slart: advanced floppy :)
<qopi> how can I blacklist the ssb module?
<xTheGoat121x> Is there a room here on freenode for Firefox users?
<Jack_Sparrow> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<tirilin> join #ubuntu-es
<Robert125> &join \firefox
<Robert125> sorrz
<robuntu> Ok, i just installed the latest drivers for my fx card, but now its running in low resolution mode, i believe it said something about not being able to detect my monitor
<xTheGoat121x> Thanks
<Guest71451> alguien de chile?
<Guest71451> o de sudamerica?
<qopi> thanks Jack_Sparrow will give that a try
<Slart> pete2: seems this isn't really uncommon.. judging by the amount of hits on google
<Jack_Sparrow> !es > Guest71451
<Extremina> can someone try to help me to find out why after my kernel update from ( 2.6.24-16-generic  ) to  the ( 2.6.24.19-server ) i don´t have internet connection ( using wireless or using rj45 cable ) ??
<Robert125> xTheGoat121x: \firefox
<Masterof9puppets> What is the most windows movie maker like video editing app for ubuntu 8.04?
<robuntu> ﻿Ok, i just installed the latest drivers for my fx card, but now its running in low resolution mode, i believe it said something about not being able to detect my monitor
<Slart> pete2: different usb devices, mp3 players, external hard drives..
<Guest71451> I cant mozilla
<peppo> where does ubuntu store settings for which DEVICE to install itself onto?
<Jockeo> When watching some videos, such as windows media format or sopcast streams, the colors are strange. it looks like red and blue colors are some centimeters below where they should be. Is this easy to fix? I use VLC player and ubuntu 7.10
<Guest71451> i cant enter tu net
<unavailable> guest71451 #firefox, #mozilla
<Guest71451> help me please
<pete2> Slart: yes
<Extremina> with the firts kernel i wasen´t able to connect using wireless becouse the broadcom bug in kernel
<Slart> peppo: you mean which hard drive the ubuntu files are on?
<Extremina> but i was able to connect using rj45 cable
<Extremina> after the update none off the both work
<peppo> Slart, ooops, I meant for GRUB. where it details which device's MBR to install itself onto.
<Masterof9puppets> ﻿What is the most windows movie maker like video editing app for ubuntu 8.04?
<jedimind> how is blueray (burning in particular) support in ubuntu?
<unavailable> !repeat > Masterof9puppets
<peppo> Slart, my devices described in menu.lst mismatch against bios' conception of them.
<ovm> i go to launchers in AWN preferences, but it doesn't work
<Jack_Sparrow> peppo Are you mixing ide and sata drives?
<ovm> i want put a new icon in the toolbar
<peppo> Jack_Sparrow, no.
<Slart> peppo: bios loads the mbr first.. that points to a config file somewhere
<dror> hi. I'm using F-Spot to manage my photos from my Canon digital camera. Can it detect photos taken in panoramic mode?
<peppo> Jack_Sparrow, but during install, I installed MBR to hd2.
<Robert125> How do I chnge teh kayboard Layout with kubuntu 8.4_
<vipester> if anybody can help me with a wireless card issue at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=831343 , id appreciate it
<peppo> Jack_Sparrow, Slart, menu.lst contains entries to "hd2,0", but it won't boot. I need to edit it to hd0,0 to boot.
<snarkster> lata gata
<peppo> Jack_Sparrow, Slart, and I don't want to edit menu.lst manually on every kernel update
<kyncani> Robert125: in system settings
<jedimind> i just orderd a new laptop and im wondering whats ubuntu support like for 1) blue ray (burning in particular) 2) solid state harddrives
<Jack_Sparrow> peppo hd2 is Hard Drive 3   ... gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Slart> peppo: "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst".. change it.. then "sudo update-grub"
<Slart> peppo: if you edit it right you won't have to
<peppo> so what I need to do is install GRUB MBR to hd0, always
<Miesco> How would I play an ISO as if it were on a CD?
<peppo> Slart, but BIOS will always tell GRUB that my boot devices is "hd2,0", but Ubuntu has it wrong.
<Slart> peppo: nope.. depends on the BIOS.. you can set your BIOS to boot from any drive.. at least I can do that
<kyncani> Robert125: or using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  (that's system-wide)
<peppo> Slart, yes. that's not the problem
<^Migs^> how do I disable the Ubuntu firewall?
<Y-Town> Anyone know why my screen shows so much dead area at the bottom?  Many windows show up low in the dead area:  http://www.getallpro.com/archivedinvoices/Screenshot.png
<peppo> Slart, even if I change the boot order, the devices are callled the same in GRUB. hd1,0 is still hd1,0 even if the boot order is changed in bios.
<Slart> ^Migs^: google for "reset iptables script"..
<Slart> peppo: yes.. and that is a problem?
<peppo> Slart, yes because GRUB makes a menu.lst with "hd2,0"
<peppo> Slart, to be able t boot off of that I need to change it to hd0,0
<^Migs^> k
<peppo> no one understands.
<Extremina> vipester that problem start after upgrade the kernel to the 2.6.24.19 kernel version ?
<Slart> peppo: then change the menu.lst
<peppo> Slart, I don't want to do that every time ubuntu updates kernels!
<unavailable> rofl
<peppo> Slart, it by default makes kernel entries as "hd2,0". which ends up wrong.
<vipester> Extremina, this is a fresh install
<Slart> peppo: I'm going to say this slowly.. edit it right and you wont have to
<kyncani> peppo: these settings are in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Slart> peppo: read the manual?
<peppo> kyncani, groot?
<Extremina> what version you have installed vipester ?
<peppo> Slart, the BIOS has my device with Ubuntu boot partition as device 2
<vipester> Extremina, 8.04
<gnuskool> ff3 realtime counter - http://downloadcounter.sj.mozilla.com/
<unavailable> peppo make a script that searches your menu.lst for hd2,0 and replaces it with hd0,0
<peppo> there's an option: ## default grub root device
<peppo> ## e.g. groot=(hd0,0)
<peppo> # groot=(hd2,0)
<TalioGladius> the repos are retardedly slow today.....stupid firefag
<peppo> anyone know if this is where it installs its MBR?
<peppo> ("man menu.lst" -- no manual entry for menu.lst)
<kyncani> peppo: nope, it's not, groot is the root partition
<peppo> and "man grub" has no entry for "groot"
<jpeirce> TalioGladius: agreed, I gave up for the day earlier
<kyncani> peppo: nope, it's not, groot is the root partition (or boot partition if you have a separate /boot i think)
<peppo> kyncani, then I have a problem. even if I edit menu.lst, I'll have to redo it every time ubuntu updates a kernel.
<Slart> peppo: check the top of the menu.lst file.. it's got the keywords for the manual
<kyncani> peppo: lemme see
<unavailable> peppo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<vipester> Extremina, the weird thing is that I can detect to the networks and can only connect sometimes and not others
<doddi> !link
<ubottu> Factoid link not found
<Extremina> vipester ah is not thre same problem has i
<Extremina> i was thinking that was the same problem that i have
<gogl24> how do you make compiz-fusion auto start?
<peppo> unavailable, I'm afraid I'm not helped much by that. I just need to be able to tell Ubuntu to install MBR to another device than what I chose at install (which was in fact a mistake)
<gorg_> hello ubuntu people!
<EvilDennisR> !hi | gorg_
<ubottu> gorg_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ovm> i want to put a new icon in my avant window navigator that is not in the default apps
<jameslr> peppo: you can do that at pretty much the last step before the installation begins by clicking the advanced button
<peppo> jameslr, yes. but I'm way past install
<peppo> just trying to find out where this is configured in a finished installation
<peppo> every time grub is reconfigured
<smagoun> I'd like to determine the repository (main, universe, etc) for each package on a system. Is there an elegant way to do so? 'for pkg in `apt-cache pkgnames` ; do echo "$pkg `apt-cache show $pkg | grep Filename`" ; done' isn't quite what I'm looking for
<gorg_> i am searching for web browser Opera in the Synaptic Package manager, but can not find it. is this a mistake or what? :p will i have to add this manually then? how is the best way to add it then? www.opera.com
<vipester> Extremina, yeah... if I can connect sometimes and not others then its some sort of config issue
<EvilDennisR> peppo: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<EvilDennisR> !opera | gorg_
<ubottu> gorg_: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<peppo> EvilDennisR, I know. even if I change "(hd2,0)" Ubuntu changes it back after _every_ new kernel
<KyleK> peppo: edit the default
<gorg_> thanks EvilDennisR and ubottu
<peppo> so I need to make GRUB install to my actual FIRST device and boot from that, so that  "hd2,0" will be correct
<gogl24> anyone know how to make compiz-fusion launch at startup?
<unavailable> peppo do you mean you wish to tell ubuntu that dh0,0 is where the mount point is??
<Slart> peppo: you can reinstall grub if you want. Might be easier
<peppo> KyleK, why would I change the default?
<unavailable> peppo what is your default?
<peppo> unavailable, no
<KyleK> peppo: im not sure what your problem is, the hd part for all entries?
<peppo> unavailable, default what? I boot an ubuntu-rt kernel from (hd2,0) with GRUB MBR on hd2
<Irfan|31337> gogl24: if it is working corectly, it should do it all by itself
<unavailable> and what is on hd0,0
<peppo> unavailable, but every time I boot, "hd2,0" gives a file not found error. I have to change it to "hd0,0" to be able to boot. either interactively at bootup with grub or edit menu.lst every time a kernel is updated
<peppo> unavailable, old system.
<KyleK> peppo: look at the top of the grub menu
<unavailable> peppo is old system windows?
<peppo> unavailable, no, debian
<KyleK> peppo: theres like a line thats # something (hd2,0)
<gogl24> Irfan|31337: compiz does that ? because everytime I reboot im back at a clean desktop
<kyncani> peppo: I think you only grub-install /dev/yourmbr once, then update-grub will update the menu.lst but will leave the mbr untouched, it's not needed as grub will read menu.lst anyway
<peppo> unavailable, my simple solution, instead of switching disks inside my computer, install new grub onto actual hd0,0
<Kcaj> can I chmod 777 ../*.xml  ??
<Kcaj> will that work as intended?
<KyleK> peppo: dont uncomment the line out, I dont have a menu file around to tell you exactly but its in there
<Irfan|31337> gogl24: what verision of ubuntu are you using?
<Kcaj> (back a directory and chmod all *.xml files to 777)
<peppo> kyncani, ah yes
<gogl24> Irfan|31337: 8.04 hardy
<EvilDennisR> peppo: run grub
<qopi> damn, still no joy
<Metatron^> i want to use resticted drivers, but im not in gnome im in fluxbox how can i get an ati driver
<EvilDennisR> peppo: root (hd0,0)
<jameslr> # groot=(hd0,0)
<labrown> I'm struggling with getting 8.04 LTS desktop running on a pretty much bog-standard PC with a SATA drive, except it doesn't have a CD drive, so I installed using the netboot/boot.img.gz on a USB stick.  Installation appeared to go OK, but I get "reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press any key" when I reboot it after installation completes.
<UBUNTUJAY123> with gnash do u still have to have flashplayer installed
<Irfan|31337> gogl24: what verision of ubuntu are you using
<kyncani> peppo: and that explains why there is not any setting for it, as it's only used once at the installation
<EvilDennisR> peppo: setup (hd0,0)
<Irfan|31337> gogl24: and all yor drivers are working fine?
<cr0w> where are dvd iso from 8.04 (desktop) ?
<gogl24> Irfan|31337: yes
<xTheGoat121x> Well, I'm giving up for now. BBL
<gorg_> ﻿EvilDennisR: I still have problems finding it. there is no commercial tick in Add/Remove Applications... When I push All and search in all available applications i can not find Opear
<peppo> EvilDennisR, will not "grub-install /dev/sda" do the same thing?
<gorg_> sry, Opera
<gorg_> !opera | gorg
<ubottu> gorg: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<EvilDennisR> peppo: maybe ? Check the man page, I haven't messed with grub in a while
<duane> im trying to mount my iphone and it asks for the pass and i put alpine and then it just hangs?
<peppo> EvilDennisR, grub> setup (hd0,0)
<peppo>  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... no
<peppo>  Checking if "/grub/stage1" exists... no
<peppo> Error 15: File not found
<FloodBot1> peppo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Matthew12> I don't want to upgrade to Firefox 3.0, how do I get the update notifier (in the tool bar) to leave me alone
<jameslr> peppo: grub-install is the actual application that installs grub to the MBR. changing the menu.lst doesn't
<EvilDennisR> peppo: try grub-install then
<Irfan|31337> gogl24: not sure man, I think you should go to #compiz-fusion
<ompaul> ikonia, do you know a way of reloading /etc/environment while a machine is running?
<EvilDennisR> gorg_: What was your issue again ?
<Irfan|31337> they will probably know the right thing
<gorg_> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<gorg_> it was about adding web browser Opera
<UBUNTUJAY123> with gnash do u still have to have flashplayer installed
<EvilDennisR> gorg_: so, did you follow the instructions !opera gave you?
<Tyflos> good night
<ikonia> ompaul: "./etc/environment" works ?
<gorg_> EvilDennisR: i tried, but it made not much sense
<robuntu> i just installed the latest graphics drivers for my card but i had to manualy configure my monitor model and graphics drivers before boot of the gui and now i cant enable 3d acceleration when i do and restart it goes back to low graphics mode and i have to reconfigure it to my monitor model an graphics driver, then when i reboot i cant enable 3d acceleration im stuck in a loop?
<EvilDennisR> gorg_: I don't use opera, nor have I ever installed it. The instructions are pretty straight forward, I can't offer you any other suggestions
<kyncani> ompaul: for all processes ? there is not any beside rebooting
<ompaul> ikonia, no idea will test tomorrow thanks
<ikonia> ompaul: or "source /etc/environment"
<ikonia> ompaul: `let me know, should work though
<ompaul> ikex, source fails
<ikonia> oh
<gorg_> ﻿Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" .....there is no "Show commercial applications" in Add/Remove Applications
<ikonia> try . /etc/environment
<aguitel> Matthew12: with synaptic
<EvilDennisR> gorg_: read the rest of the destructions
<EvilDennisR> gorg_: That part of the instructions is for dapper or something if I recall
<EvilDennisR> !opera > EvilDennisR
<UBUNTUJAY123> if i installed gnash can i uninstall flashplayer
<Tyflos> hello, I have a problem with evolution in Hardy Heron. I can not set a sound in new mail notification because I can not see that option in the preferences dialogue. What can I do?
<gorg_> EvilDennisR: i will read the link
<cr0w> Is there DVD avaible of 8.04 desktop edition ? or only CD... ?
<peppo> $ sudo grub-install /dev/sda says "/dev/sda does not have any corresponding BIOS drive."
<andycas> How to get ndiswrapper-modules-1.9 working in ubuntu 8.04 kernel 2.6.24.19-generic. ndiswrapper -v reports that it is missing the modules. seems that ndiswrapper-modules-1.9 is included in the older versions of linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.2x.xx-generic, am i ok to install these older ones?
<robuntu> ﻿i just installed the latest graphics drivers for my card but i had to manualy configure my monitor model and graphics drivers before boot of the gui and now i cant enable 3d acceleration when i do and restart it goes back to low graphics mode and i have to reconfigure it to my monitor model an graphics driver, then when i reboot i cant enable 3d acceleration im stuck in a loop?
<EvilDennisR> peppo: try sda1
<unavailable> peppo  Normally the find command will be : find /boot/grub/stage1  When there is a separate /boot partition: find /grub/stage1
<KyleK> andycas: the ndiswrapper module is part of the stock modules
<peppo> EvilDennisR, same
<andycas> KyleK: it doesnt seem to work for me tho, ndiswrapper -v reports that its missing the modules
<jameslr> peppo: what is your /boot mounted on?
<KyleK> what happens if you modprobe ndiswrapper?
<peppo> jameslr, my root ubuntu fs
<ijustam> if i got a new motherboard, would ubuntu flip out, or would it be same as old?
<jameslr> peppo: not separate partition? Are there other physical disks?
<KyleK> ijustam: well ubuntu does hardware detection on boot, so should be fine
<unavailable> configfile (hd0,0)/boot/grub/grub.conf
<unavailable> peppo configfile (hd0,0)/boot/grub/grub.conf
<xisco> how can I update firefox in ubuntu gutsy ?
<ijustam> KyleK: nothing is hard set ?
<ijustam> xisco: i think a firefox update was pushed out today?
<peppo> jameslr, no
<KyleK> not really
<jameslr> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<peppo> unavailable, "Error 15: File not found"
<KyleK> ijustam: I think using an ati vs nvidia card is the only hard set thing usually
<peppo> I despair. I think I simply must change devices inside the computer. this is not working :/
<ijustam> KyleK: all my cards will stay the same probably
<jameslr> peppo: did you change the previous line in your menu.lst? buntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ijustam> just changing mobo
<xisco> ijustam, also in gutsy ?
<ijustam> xisco: OH gutsy, sorry.  not sure
<m-c> what's the ubuntu way to run programs immediately after the gnome login?  is .profile and .login still the way to go?
<unavailable> peppo your os is installed on hd0,0 or hd2,0
<jameslr> bah crappy clipboard
<ijustam> i keep thinking im running gutsy
<aguitel> Matthew12: synaptic lock version
<Tyflos> part
<peppo> unavailable, hd2,0
<unavailable> peppo configfile (hdd,0)/boot/grub/grub.conf
<unavailable> peppo configfile (hd2,0)/boot/grub/grub.conf
<jameslr> unavailable: they're both installed in the same partition. from what he said anyway.
<unavailable> srry
<nikitis> Question, anyone know what the compiz setting is when you move your mouse cursor to the corner of your screen and it shows you all open windows layed out evenly?
<jameslr> unavailable: it's /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kyncani> peppo: would you enter the grub utility with "sudo grub" and then type "find /boot/grub/menu.lst" then "find /grub/menu.lst" ?
<peppo> unavailable, but if I boot from this disk, I have to enter hd0,0 in grub. but every time Ubuntu updates grub, it thinks my devices are supposed to be referenced as hd2,0
<picoshark> nikitis: not sure of the name, but it's like the Mac   Expose
<nikitis> picoshark, yea exactly
<peppo> kyle__, hd2,0 and hd0,5 respectively
<nikitis> anyone know how to set it?
<andycas> How to get ndiswrapper-modules-1.9 working in ubuntu 8.04 kernel 2.6.24.19-generic. ndiswrapper -v reports that it is missing the modules. seems that ndiswrapper-modules-1.9 is included in the older versions of linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.2x.xx-generic, am i ok to install these older ones?
<peppo> kyncani, ah, now root and setup commands worked
<unavailable> peppo solve yer problem permanently and do away with debian, and install ubuntu directly on hd0,0
<picoshark> nikitis: i used it in Debian Sid, it was a menu choice. can't advise much in Ubuntu
<jameslr> peppo: # groot=(hd0,0)
<peppo> unavailable, that's an old slow disk
<jameslr> peppo: in your /boot/grub/menu.lst
 * peppo tries now
<peppo> thanks all
<nikitis> picoshark,  i know it's doable
<nikitis> but i forgot how
<robuntu> ﻿i just installed the latest graphics drivers for my card but i had to manualy configure my monitor model and graphics drivers before boot of the gui and now i cant enable 3d acceleration when i do and restart it goes back to low graphics mode and i have to reconfigure it to my monitor model an graphics driver, then when i reboot i cant enable 3d acceleration im stuck in a loop?
<bent_> Is there a way to get the new kernal driver for vituralbox?
<BobSapp> !xauthority
<ubottu> Factoid xauthority not found
<unavailable> bent_ ose?
<trident523> unavailable: Yes.
<unavailable> unstall that crap one and use sun xVM-virtualbox
<robuntu> anyone?
<trident523> unavailable: Meh, I'll loose my XP install... but kay.
<unavailable> nope
<nikitis> Anyone know?
<unavailable> the disk stays there
<unavailable> unless you do a "remove completely"
<nikitis> How to make all windows align on the desktop and completely visible by moving mouse cursor to a corner of the screen?
<trident523> unavailable: Where would I find the sun version... in package form?
<picoshark> i'm working on a low-resource remaster of 7.10  i don't really want compiz, but when i remove it, regular users lose window decoration (but not the admin/initial user). i can turn it off with the Appearances choice. is there a way do remove Compiz and all users have titlebars/window decoration?
<UBUNTUJAY123> i fix my flashplay problem
<lufis> Can somebody help me make a cmake project? What's the command?
<unavailable> trident523 https://cds.sun.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/WFS/CDS-CDS_SMI-Site/en_US/-/USD/ViewProductDetail-Start?ProductRef=innotek-1.6-G-F@CDS-CDS_SMI
<Greyfox> Anyone know when Apache 2.2.9 or PHP 5.2.6 are going to be included in apt-get?
<Danger_XXX> how to install internal modem on Ubuntu
<UBUNTUJAY123> i uninstalled flashplayer and installed gnash
<UBUNTUJAY123> no more over use of cpu
<Danger_XXX> there is no linux driver
<UBUNTUJAY123> and no more jittery play back
<picoshark> danger_xxxx :easiest to use external, you keep away from the Winmodem problems
<Jack_Sparrow> Danger_XXX If linux does not see it then it is a soft/winmodem
<trident523> unavailable: Thanks!
<robuntu> ﻿i just installed the latest graphics drivers for my card but i had to manualy configure my monitor model and graphics drivers before boot of the gui and now i cant enable 3d acceleration when i do and restart it goes back to low graphics mode and i have to reconfigure it to my monitor model an graphics driver, then when i reboot i cant enable 3d acceleration im stuck in a loop?
<Luig1> In GRUB, I can now choose between three kernels: 2.6.24-16,-18 and -19. Will any of these ever be deleted? I ask because I seem to have some troubles with -18, and don't want -16 to be deleted.
<unavailable> trident523 yep
<trident523> robuntu: What kind of graphics card?
<picoshark> danger_xxxx : and install a dialer, it's pretty straightforward from there. com1 will be /dev/ttyS0  com2 will be /dev/ttyS1  etc
<UBUNTUJAY123> well i thought  i would share that whit u all
<jameslr> Luig1: they won't be deleted until you delete them
<UBUNTUJAY123> got to go have fun
<robuntu> trident523: its a NVIDIA GeForce 7800GT
<Luig1> jameslr: Ok, thanks!
<lufis> Luig1: you can delete them manually... gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.list
<jameslr> Luig1: there is an option in the menu.lst file to only show a certain number of the installed kernels
<salvatore_> hi everybody
<unavailable> trident523 the help file isnt real clear on the host network adapter part, or the usb part, but there are good tutorials out there..
<lufis> Luig1: Just be careful not to delete anything important
<Luig1> lufis: yes, I know about that, I meant if they would be killed automatically after so-many updates.
<lufis> Luig1: alternatively, you could just delete those kernels in synaptic and grub will automatically be updated
<LifeIsPain> As noted in Bug 214994, grep is compiled with the --disable-perl-regexp flag. Is there any particular reason for this? I personally (and many others I'm sure) like using Perl Regular expressions in grep.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 214994 in grep "grep compiled with --disable-perl-regexp" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214994
<Daisuke_Ido> just open synaptic and search for linux-kernel, and remove the ones you aren't using
<robuntu> trident523: 7600GT*
<salvatore_> excuse me, can I ask you to help me with ubuntu?
<Danger_XXX> Jack_Sparrow, is there  any other method? for instance, standart modem drivers like ones in VVindows?
<trident523> !ask | salvatore_
<ubottu> salvatore_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jameslr> LifeIsPain: why not just use perl?
<Arilious> Question all: I had to get a monitor extension cable for my monitor to reach my PC, and now Ubuntu isn't recoognizing the screen resolution settings it was before. Any help would be great. :)
<JFlash> can I  use remote desktop from a linux box  connection to win2003 server?
<tore> JFlash: yes
<tore> aptitude install rdesktop
<lufis> What's the protocol for compiling a cmake project? ./configure won't work
<JoshGr> hey, you guys probably get this all the time, but is there any way to play .rm video files in the newest ubuntu version?
<LifeIsPain> jameslr: I could, although, the syntax is a bit longer
<JFlash> it comes with ubuntu already not?
<jameslr> lufis: make?
<unavailable> trident523 and remember this... next time you update the linux kernel, you have to go to Symantic Package manager > find Virtualbox and highlight it > go to the package menu, and select "configure".  proceed through the dialog until you see "should the module be compiled" and make sure the box is checked and click next
<Jack_Sparrow> Danger_XXX there are drivers available for a $Fee but they cost as much as a real hardware modem
<trident523> JoshGr: Install realplayer.
<tore> don't remember. it is in the repositories
<tore> JFlash:
<salvatore_> How can I modify and save the file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lufis> jameslr: make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<trident523> unavailable: Kay.
<sportman1280> Can Ubuntu read XD Cards?  Like from cameras
<jameslr> LifeIsPain: there isn't a lot of difference between regexp in grep and regexp in perl. It's pretty standard
<vipester> lufis, check your tabs
<tore> salvatore_: sudo yourfavoriteeditor /boot/grub/menu.lest
<tore> lst*
<lufis> vipester: My what?
<tore> sportman1280: if your card-reader is supported, yes
<picoshark> JoshGr: go to http://www.debian-multimedia.org/  and look around there. add it to your repos, should be able to apt get everything
 * unavailable thinks regexp sounds like some illegal windows program :)
<sportman1280> tore: how can i find out if its supported.  SD works, but XD doesnt
<sportman1280> tore: do i have to enable anything, or does it just work
<tore> hm, it should work
<jameslr> lufis: cmake && make && make install
<zetheroo> please help... I have no sound in Skype since the last kernel update...
<R-phael> How do I change my name in the System?
<lufis> jameslr: ah, apparently you have to run cmake .
<masterkiller> *sigh* i've upgraded from 6.10 to 7.04 now (seems i had to do it twice??) but when i go to check for updates/upgrade it does not show any
<Arilious> Question all: I had to get a monitor extension cable for my monitor to reach my PC, and now Ubuntu isn't recoognizing the screen resolution settings it was before. Any help would be great. :)
<trident523> unavailable: It didn't make a menu entry, what's the command to start it?
<robuntu> ﻿i just installed the latest graphics drivers for my card but i had to manualy configure my monitor model and graphics drivers before boot of the gui and now i cant enable 3d acceleration when i do and restart it goes back to low graphics mode and i have to reconfigure it to my monitor model an graphics driver, then when i reboot i cant enable 3d acceleration im stuck in a loop?
<unavailable> VirtualBox  case sensitive, and on restart your menu will be in "system tools"
<unavailable> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21218/
<daemon3> I've applied a new icon theme to my Gnome desktop, but Nautilus doesn't seem to render my themed folders.  Why is this?
<unavailable> trident523  i made a host network tut for my friend.  this is all that i did
<unavailable> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21218/
<JFlash> did not work , is the port 5900 the right port?
<masterkiller> any idea why aptitude will not find the updates or upgrade now that i have gone from 6.10 to 7.04?
<zetheroo> anyone?
<Fishscene> masterkiller, have you verified the sources it is looking at?
<trident523> unavailable: It just converted my old install up, and continued to network like before.
<unavailable> kuul
<Drk_Guy> Hey guys
<unavailable> well that was for changing from nat to host
<peppo> I've now switched so that my actual used system is the first disk on the SATA chain. hd0. how can I reconfigure GRUB to use hd0,0 and not hd2,0, now?
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<unavailable> not? me
<unavailable> kuul
<JoshGr> picoshark: thank you, but i must admit i am still confused. how do i add it to my repositories, and once i do how do i know how to install realplayer?
<masterkiller> fishscene: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted universe multiverse
<Drk_Guy> why dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg wont ask for resolutions or drivers or anything, it just asks for kb layout?
<Fishscene> masterkiller, unfortunately, I don't know what the official sources are =\
<JFlash> tore:  is rdesktop and vinagre the same thing?
<JFlash> vinagre doesnt connect
<masterkiller> fishscene: that SHOULD be it =/
<tore> no idea
<tore> I have just used rdesktop, JFlash
<JFlash> ubuntu comes with a remote desktop app
<unavailable> lemmie see if i can understand the above......   ompaul opted then banned himself?
<JFlash> its called vinagre
<picoshark> JoshGr: read all down the page at http://www.debian-multimedia.org it hasinstructions i think
<tore> JFlash: vinagre is a vnc-client
<JFlash> ah ok
<Drk_Guy> why dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg wont ask for resolutions or drivers or anything, it just asks for kb layout?
<tore> JFlash: not remote desktop
<unavailable> vinager
<tore> JFlash: so install rdesktop :)
<LifeIsPain> jameslr: I can get used to the differences of syntax that don't work in non perl greps, and I have been experimenting on some of my more common greps (some of which, aren't perfect, but they are how I am used to writting greps). However, this doesn't solve the question as to why --disable-perl-regexp was set
<ompaul> unavailable, no I don't think so
<unavailable> ompaul what was the +b then?
<LMJ-P> hi
<xintron> I don't know where to start. I've tried google, ubuntuforums etc but haven't found a solution yet. I've got an ATI Radeon x600 card and want to get TV-out to work. Suggestions?
<tore> JFlash: if you install grdesktop you'll get a gnome frontend for it too
<ompaul> unavailable, I don't discuss them in channel ;-) or out for that matter
<Drk_Guy> why dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg wont ask for resolutions or drivers or anything, it just asks for kb layout?
<unavailable> rofl
<peppo> moreover: how can I update menu.lst for now and for the future so that it'll correctly add entries for hd0,0?
<robuntu> ﻿i just installed the latest graphics drivers for my card but i had to manualy configure my monitor model and graphics drivers before boot of the gui and now i cant enable 3d acceleration when i do and restart it goes back to low graphics mode and i have to reconfigure it to my monitor model an graphics driver, then when i reboot i cant enable 3d acceleration im stuck in a loop? i have a NVIDIA 7600 GT.
<ajhtiredwolf> can anyone help me ? I have followed this guide for ssh http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=128206, and gotten to the very last step where i just need to copy a link and it wont let me
<Drk_Guy> why dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg wont ask for resolutions or drivers or anything, it just asks for kb layout?
<LifeIsPain> ok, so I missed jameslr leaving, but yea, I am not sure why --diable-perl-regexp was set when building grep
<LMJ-P> I'm trying to get my onboard microphone working on my Thinkpad R61 laptop, I've followed the tutorial here : http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_8.04_(Hardy_Heron)_on_a_ThinkPad_T61 But the microphone still seems desactivated, anyone get this working on this laptop?
<peppo> god damn it. menu.lst still says "hd2,0". please, how do I refresh it?
<peppo> dpkg-reconfigure grub didn't have any effect
<Drk_Guy> !etiquette | peppo
<chrols> Hello. I
<European-African> how do I add myself to a samba network group?
<JFlash> tore:  says it's already installed, but how to find it?
<ubottu> peppo: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<JoshGr> picoshark: thank you, I managed to install the debian-multimedia-keyring via dpkg but the rest of the instructions are unclear to me... any further help you can give me would be much appreciated
<LMJ-P> European-African, check out smbpasswd
<Drk_Guy> !language | peppo
<ubottu> peppo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<European-African> ﻿LMJ-P, what is that?
<Drk_Guy> why dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg wont ask for resolutions or drivers or anything, it just asks for kb layout?
<European-African> ﻿LMJ-P, is it in the spm?
<duane> there a good p2p app to get single songs?
<European-African> ﻿LMJ-P, a program?
<LMJ-P> European-African, smbpasswd is program provided by samba to maintain an internal user database
<peppo> update-grub doesn't get with the program; still uses "hd2,0"
<peppo> bleh :/
<unavailable> peppo http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Invoking-grub_002dinstall
<European-African> ﻿LMJ-P, ok thanks a lot
<ajhtiredwolf> can someone please help me with this ssh problem, im so freaking close
<LMJ-P> welcome European-African
<peppo> unavailable, "/dev/sda1 does not have any corresponding BIOS drive."
<LMJ-P> you can also connect samba to an ldap European-African and avoid to maintain an internal database with login/password
<unavailable> peppo thought you were using ide?
<robuntu> ﻿﻿i just installed the latest graphics drivers for my card but i had to manualy configure my monitor model and graphics drivers before boot of the gui and now i cant enable 3d acceleration when i do and restart it goes back to low graphics mode and i have to reconfigure it to my monitor model an graphics driver, then when i reboot i cant enable 3d acceleration im stuck in a loop? i have a NVIDIA 7600 GT.
<peppo> unavailable, sata.
<chrols> Hello, I'm using an old IDE drive that is working at about half of it's top speed in standard Ubuntu. Since hdparm didn't seem to work with the SCSI emulation i.e the device appears as /dev/sda rather than /dev/hda I followed up some advice on how to disable this, however after following through DMA can't be enabled
<LMJ-P> European-African, you can also synchronise user/password from your OS to the samba internal database
<chrols> Anybody had similar problems or any ideas?
<Drk_Guy> Why dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg wont ask for resolutions or drivers or anything, it just asks for kb layout?
<peppo> BLEH
<European-African> ﻿LMJ-P, in that program>
<unavailable> peppo http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Device-map
<peppo> I'll just edit menu.lst every time ubuntu updates kernels. "nice".
<LMJ-P> not European-African , it's another smb command I can't remenber
<Drk_Guy> Why dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg wont ask for resolutions or drivers or anything, it just asks for kb layout?
<European-African> :-( well I guess I will spend the rest of the night finding out what that was
<Drk_Guy> !resolution | robuntu
<ubottu> robuntu: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<zetheroo> please help
<daemon3> I've applied a new icon theme to my Gnome desktop, but Nautilus doesn't seem to render my themed folders.  Why is this?
<Drk_Guy> !compiz | robuntu
<ubottu> robuntu: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<JoshGr> i'm trying to play .rm video files. i installed the debian-multimedia-keyring but i don't know what to do next
<European-African> ﻿LMJ-P, thanks again
<LMJ-P> you are welcome
<European-African> also how can I be 100% sure that samba is running on my pc
<xintron> Anyone got time to help me get tv-out working on my ATI card?
<LMJ-P> European-African, smbstatus ;) or  ps -ax | grep -i mbd  you should see smbd & nmbd
<linkmaster03> I just installed Ubuntu, and when I boot my system, it says: "GRUB Loading stage1.5.   GRUB loading, please wait...  Error 2"
<European-African> yay, it is there
<European-African> :)
<ubilicios> Hey guys trying to download podcasts with the new banshee and when it gets about 60% done it stops
<ubilicios> anyone seen this problem?
<mkeith> has anybody had any luck syncing the motorola razorv3 in hardy-heron 64 bit?
<Dillizar> how can i reinstall ubuntu without formating the HD
<zetheroo> anyone?
<Bagualas> is there any software like jnettop that is in webformat?
<tekteen> anyone know how to find out what program is listening on a port? say 80?
<Starnestommy> zetheroo: you might need to ask your question again
<zetheroo> my Skype lost sound after the last kernel update
<vipester> i can detect but cant connect to networks, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=831343 , any help appreciated
<Dillizar> zetheroo: try ti reinstall your Skype
<chrols> Anybody here know how to get an IDE HDD back to full speed?
<Starnestommy> Bagualas: netstat -A inet -l -p
<linkmaster03> I just installed Ubuntu, and when I boot my system, it says: "GRUB Loading stage1.5.   GRUB loading, please wait...  Error 2"
<afallenhope> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Bagualas> Starnestommy, no that man :) I mean something that can be look from web..
<zetheroo> ﻿Dillizar: I reinstalled it and rebooted ... but still says : problem with audio playback
<graft> how come i still can't upgrade firefox-3?
<Dillizar> zetheroo:
<Dillizar> zetheroo: when you are trying to call smb?
<zetheroo> ﻿Dillizar: when making a test call or trying to call someone
<blue112> Hello everyone, I have a problem with dpkg, broken dependancies which make apt fail for any operation...
<blue112> How can I fix that ?
<JoshGr> i'm trying to play .rm video files. i installed the debian-multimedia-keyring but i don't know what to do next, can anyone help me?
<graft> can anyone clarify on upgrading firefox 3?
<ginajohn> hi how do you get video files to play in firefox ive got ubuntu ultimate 1.8?
<xintron> Anyone got time to help me get tv-out working on my ATI card?
<Dillizar> zetheroo: hmmmm with all of your conntacts cuz if your conntacts doesnt have mic this msg will appear
<ginajohn> ive installed flash player and gnash and its still not working
<zetheroo> Dillizar: well it happens with the test call as well....
<shazzam> someone offered me help on my ubuntu to get compiz working.... hey sent me an xorg.conf file and toldme to replace the old...
<Jack_Sparrow> blue112 Have you edited changed your sources.list
<shazzam> i backed up the old..
<ginajohn> its doin my head in
<ginajohn> im usisng firefox 2
<shazzam> but it seems im screwed.. i cant save the old file backa dna lot of things dont seem to work
<Dillizar> zetheroo: dunno try it with me ok
<Jack_Sparrow> ginajohn You cant have both installed... uninstall flash...
<blue112> Jack_Sparrow: Yes, for trying Amarok nightly build.
<zetheroo> ﻿Dillizar: whats your skype id?
<ginajohn> ok thanks b back ina mo if it dont work lol
<Jack_Sparrow> blue112 then that is where your problem started
<Dillizar> zetheroo: Dillizar :D
<blue112> Jack_Sparrow: Do you know how to fix it :( ?
<Dillizar> btw zetheroo you do have ubuntu skype or debian
<Jack_Sparrow> blue112 You can try #'ing out the add'l sources.. then apt-get update
<zetheroo> ﻿Dillizar: Ubuntu
<blue112> Ok, i'll try.
<OrcKhsu> JoshGr: The way I play .rm files is using "mplayer" and with the additional codecs (.so files) to do rm decoding. Install mplayer using Ubuntu repository and get the .so files from mplayer website, put it into a directory (in its readme), and it's done
<afallenhope> so wubi = crappy got ya lol. Basically WUBI installs on NTFS?
<Andyca1> Im trying to get a usb dongle work with ndiswrapper. ndiswrapper -l lists the device and says that the driver is loaded. When i do depmod -a and modprobe ndiswrapper and then iwconfig i cant see the interface. I changed the /etc/modprobe/ndiswrapper to use wlan1 interface instead, because wlan0 is used by my other adapter (bcm4312 rev1 with b43 drivers)
<lewix> hi guys
<Jack_Sparrow> afallenhope Please read all of the faq on wubi.. I will not use or recommend it
<blue112> Jack_Sparrow: Thank you ! It works \o/
<zcat[1]> !squid
<ubottu> Factoid squid not found
<lewix> should I download the new firefox
<Jack_Sparrow> blue112 great
<lewix> firefox3, if yes. how?
<graft> lewix: yeah, that's what i'm trying to figure out
<Dillizar> zetheroo: ????
<Dusk_> i have a problem on ubuntu. i have a laptop and a wireless modem. i have full speed on windows vista but in ubuntu i can only download half of the full speed.how can i fix it?
<afallenhope> Jack_Sparrow:  lol I don't even have windows.. I am readingin it like i said.. it sits on the NTFS it's.. for people that don't kno whow to use fdisk or for those who want to "try" Linux...
<zetheroo> ﻿Dillizar: I added you to my skype
<Extremina> hey ppl can someone check why i can´t connect to my router ( using wireless ) or ( rj45 cable ) ?? --> http://pastebin.com/m1f3736e3
<lewix> graft, once you do let me know. I installed it on windows..n I liked it
<Dillizar> zetheroo: send me a msg
<Dillizar> or smt
<Jack_Sparrow> afallenhope You can run livecd to try  linux
<Daviey> afallenhope: It's a better way to test drive than using the livecd.
<zcat[1]> anybody know of a good guide on how to configure squid properly .. the defaults seem insane, it seems to be tossing things out of the cache faster than it's storing them, I can return to the same page (eg EULR) a minute later and every single object on the page is a miss... booody great cache guys.
<Dusk_> i have a problem on ubuntu. i have a laptop and a wireless modem. i have full speed on windows vista but in ubuntu i can only download half of the full speed.how can i fix it?
<zcat[1]> *ELESR rather.. but, yeah... useless
<Felipe-Laptop> Dusk_ maybe itd the page from which u download
<Jack_Sparrow> Daviey Only in your opinion
<xintron> How can I get tv-out from my ATI X600 card?
<Daviey> Jack_Sparrow: and the core devs, and sabdfl's
<Dillizar> zetheroo: ??
<zetheroo> ﻿Dillizar: I cannot see you in my contacts list
<Felipe-Laptop> hi. i have a problem, every time i install hardy i get  it working for a few days, but then it starts to crash constantly. I cheked the logs and i cant find anything, but the boot says filesysteam not clean. Any ideas what might be happening??
<carlisle> Can I change the default read-write settings of new files created in a directory.
<tyranos> i want to know if i have a tickless kernel or not ??
<Jack_Sparrow> Daviey I was against it being included in the repos..
<Dusk_> Felipe-Laptop: no the same site and the same file i tried
<afallenhope> Jack_Sparrow: I have linux installed.... I'm just sayin.. I had someone in my chan with an issue with WUBI... i was reading it.
<carlisle> Can I change the default read-write settings of new files created in a directory.
<darthanubis> I'll be glad when we perfect pulseaudio
<darthanubis> nobody wants to use FEdora just for pulse
<abdulla> hello everyone, can anyone help me fix my resolution its only 800
<darthanubis> !resolution | abdulla
<ubottu> abdulla: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<carlisle> abdulla can you change it in System>Preferences/Screen Resolution?
<abdulla> that still doesnt work for me
<marko-_-> guys i need REALLY help... i want to play an video file (it doesn't matter if it's .avi .mp4 or someting) kaffeine just won't load, mplayer plays the sound but i get: error opening the selected video_out(-vo) device... in vlc it plays the sound AND the video but the picture is really violate-like... so please what should i do ?
<doubled> heya
<Felipe-Laptop> hi. i have a problem, every time i install hardy i get  it working for a few days, but then it starts to crash constantly. I cheked the logs and i cant find anything, but the boot says filesysteam not clean. Any ideas what might be happening??
<abdulla> carlisle, no i cant find higher resolution there
<marko-_-> ups... i mean in vlc it plays the video but not the sound and the video is violate-like..
<tripps> how do I reset the eth0 NIC to get a dhcp IP without restarting the networking service?
<carlisle> abdulla I had your problem with debian, but it disappeared once I switched to ubuntu
<Andyca1> Im trying to get a usb dongle work with ndiswrapper. ndiswrapper -l lists the device and says that the driver is loaded. When i do depmod -a and modprobe ndiswrapper and then iwconfig i cant see the interface. I changed the /etc/modprobe/ndiswrapper to use wlan1 interface instead, because wlan0 is used by my other adapter (bcm4312 rev1 with b43 drivers)
<KyleK> Felipe-Laptop: the file system is probably caused by the crashing, did you run memtest yet?
<kyncani> marko-_-: you could invoke kaffeine from konsole and take a look at the error messages
<abdulla> carlisle, i got the ame problem before n some guy from here helped me by editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf script
<tico_> hello
<einPaule> marko-_-: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<kyncani> marko-_-: (assuming you're running kde and prefer to have kaffeine working)
<edenroz> hello,i cant install cpan module Pod::Man.....on #perl they say its a ubuntu bug
<abdulla> is anyone here good with the /etc/X11/xorg.conf n can edit it to fix it for me
<abdulla> to have highr resolution
<tico_> some body know how i can recovery ntldr file missing from win partition, i detele it by mistake
<tico_> :(
<doubled> i have a simple question, i think. i installed ubuntu 7.10 while only having one of my sata hdd's connected. now when i connect them back and try to boat, GRUB gives an "error 21" how can i fix this ?
<Hermanon> hi ,aint there any download accelerator for ubuntu ?
<menakcman> hi i have a problem
<menakcman> on my desktop , I had vista
<tico_> some body know how i can recovery ntldr file missing from win partition, i delete it by mistake...
<doubled> tico, you could try looking for a partition table fixer
<menakcman> now I formatted and installed XP
<tekteen> hermanon: axel
<abdulla> ANYONE HELP PLZ
<menakcman> whn I put Ubuntu live CD
<unavailable> peppo you still there?
<menakcman> the boot loader is not installing
<tekteen> hermanon: install axel-gtk
<danbhfive> doubled: that error means grub cant find the partition, which is probably stemming from the partition numbers changing when you connect those drives, use !fixgrub to get advice on how to fix it
<menakcman> is it something to do with Vista locking some MBR
<doubled> ok sounds good
<doubled> !fixgrub
<Draggin> Good evening. If I have a system with one NTFS partition and I wish to install Ubuntu as well, is it safe to resize that partition with the partitioner in setup and then using the newly created free space to install Ubuntu?  Would I lose any data?
<tico_> doubled: how?
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<doubled> tico_: just search on google for partition table fix
<ginajohn> hiya i still cant get videos to play on firefox and ive only got gnash installed
<mkeith> Is there a way to sync my razorv3 phone in hardy-heron?
<tico_> doubled: thanks let me try
<doubled> at least for windows there are numerous programs for it
<slayton> I just got my dual head configured, right now my panels extend across both screens.  I would like to have the panels be on the left screen and not on the right screen. does anybody know how to do this? I'm using nvidia-glx-new and the nvidia-settings tool
<doubled> you could connect the driver to a windows pc and then fix it with the software :)
<doubled> *drive
<marko-_-> kyle__, i'm running gnome.. here is the output from kaffeine, vlc and mplayer http://pastebin.com/m4ffa587f
<carlisle> ginajohn did you install flashplugin-nonfree?
<slayton> Draggin: You should be able to do it, i've done it several times, just back up b/c sometimes 1 in 100 it can screw things ups
<slayton> up
<ginajohn> nope i was just told to uninstall it
<doubled> ginajohn: you mean flash vids ?
<Draggin> slayton - thanks :)
<carlisle> why? it works for me
<ginajohn> i installed gnash
<carlisle> ok
<ginajohn> stuff like youtube ect
<slayton> can anybody explain the difference between : Twinview and Seperate X Screen
<doubled> ah yes
<doubled> this is easy.
<carlisle> yea I watch YouTube with it
<robuntu> Ok, i just installed the latest drivers for my fx card, but now its running in low resolution mode, i believe it said something about not being able to detect my monitor
<doubled> go to www.derbauer.de and then firefox asks you to install a plugin
<ginajohn> ok ill try that thanks ill uninstall gnash
<Draggin> Ciao!
<doubled> choose flash instead of gnash
<jedimind> how do i make the clipboard save items even after you close the application you copied the info from ?
<doubled> then it will install and then it plays fine
<ginajohn> im on 64 bit ubuntu will it still work?
<doubled> well firefox will only download what it can use
<slayton> can anybody help me with dual head?
<carlisle> I once had to restart firefox when it didn't play a video, but that happened only once
<doubled> so no problem
<ginajohn> ok thanks
<marko-_-> einPaule, is it good to use that ? cause i used this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
<crimsaq> doubled, I did that with Flash, but I've never had sound, any ideas?
<doubled> no prob
<doubled> other programs do give sound ?
<crimsaq> yep
<doubled> thats strange.
<crimsaq> indeed
<doubled> what about websites with sound embedded in it
<doubled> which does not play via flash
<crimsaq> I believe they work
<crimsaq> iirc
<doubled> what i mean is, is any other sound from your webbrowser client working ?
<marko-_-> does someone know ?:/
<doubled> what was the question marko-_-
<doubled> :p
<unavailable> someone please tell me if this would work for peppo's problem? http://paste.ubuntu.com/21230/
<lakis1982> hiii .. how do i adjust power settings in kubuntu ??? for example i want to set the computer going to sleep mode after 20 minutes ......
<Dillizar> marko-_-:  repeat you ques/
<marko-_-> ok
<JoshGr> OrcKhsu: thank you, whre on the mplayer website might i find these additional codecs?
<einPaule> marko-_-: generally best not to mix how-tos... the one you followed seems comprehensive and i see you also have installed the package i recommended if you followed the guide
<tyranos> how can i test if my kernel supports tickless idle ???
<kyncani> marko-_-: you may: 1) try installing non-free-codecs. 2) I think totem (which is the preferred video player for gnome i think) will automagically install codecs if needed.
<robuntu> I just installed my latest fx drivers and i restarted and it went into low graphics mode, so i had to manualy configure my monitor model and fx drivers, and then i reboot but 3d acceleration is not active, so i enable it and it tells me to restart so i do and it goes back to low graphics mode, im stuck in a loop, if this helps after installing the drivers under nvidia xserver settings, when i open it it says, You do not appear to be us
<xintron> I couldn't get tv-out to work using CCC, how should I do now? I have ATI X600...
<andrew_sayers> I'm developing an application to make setting up a remote desktop session idiot-proof, and I'm trying to build up a user base to test it.  It should be a very handy tool for giving remote help to friends, so what sort of forums do helpers frequent where I could start gathering eyeballs?
<marko-_-> guys i need REALLY help... i want to play an video file (it doesn't matter if it's .avi .mp4 or someting) kaffeine just won't load, mplayer plays the sound but i get: error opening the selected video_out(-vo) device... in vlc it doesn't play the sound...it plays the video but the picture is really violate-like... so please what should i do ? this is the output from vlc,kaffeine,mplayer http://pastebin.com/m4ffa587f and i tried totem
<marko-_-> too kyncani it doesn't work... also i followed this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
<marko-_-> that's my question :)
<Jack_Sparrow> andrew_sayers ubuntu-offtopic
<andrew_sayers> Jack_Sparrow: thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Dillizar> how can i reinstall ubuntu
<Greek_boy> any girl here?
<unavailable> someone please tell me if this would work for peppo's problem? http://paste.ubuntu.com/21230/
<KyleK> Dillizar: is /home a separate partition?
<slayton> Dillizar get a cd
<tico_> doubled: sorry that solution is for a different problem
<Jack_Sparrow> Dillizar the live cd does not force you to format / or /home if on sep partition
<kyncani> marko-_-: totem does not work either (just a shot)
<KyleK> Greek_boy: there are no girls on the internet
<Dillizar> Jack_Sparrow: i want to reinstall and keep my home
<kyncani> marko-_-: ?
<Regenbogen> server i8rc,gamesurge.net
<slayton> Does anybody know the difference between TwinView and Seperate X Screen?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > Greek_boy
<Jack_Sparrow> Dillizar did you create sep home?
<unavailable> !girl > greek_boy (please see pm from ubottu)
<marko-_-> kyncani, totem plays the sound but the picture is again violate-like
<doubled> tico_:  ah ok.
<KyleK> !girl
<ubottu> Girls don't exist on the internet. See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27 | http://www.xkcd.com/322/ | For more interesting reading: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/
<Dillizar> Jack_Sparrow: whats a sep home
<KyleK> woah dude
<KyleK> cool
<OrcKhsu> JoshGr: this link (www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/dload.html), browse down to the binary codec packages, choose (Linux 86 or AMD64 according to your machine)
<Herissy> anyone have any idea why libdvdcss is installed yet I can't play dvd's?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dillizar  one sec
<Skiessi> what I have to do if I want to combine 2 swap partitions on the same drive?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dillizar http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Dillizar> yes Jack_Sparrow
<unavailable> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21230/  can anyone verify if this is correct synatax?
<tico_> doubled: thanks very much!
<ginajohn> ok now flash player is workin it keeps crashin lol
<abdulla> help plz, my gfx seetings got mixed up n now i cant set higher resolution
<carlisle> ouch
<xintron> How can I get tv-out to work with ATI X600?
<kyncani> marko-_-: well, i guess you may try the different output modules in vlc (like alsa, pulse audio, oss,  alsa being my preference at the moment)
<EvilDennisR> unavailable: looks right
<Jack_Sparrow> Skiessi do you have multiple linux installs?
<ginajohn> when playin youtube vids it kicks me out
<Bizzeh> hey, is there any way to decrease the line spacing in OOo, as i can only seem to find a way to increase it?
<unavailable> evilDennisR thx man
<Skiessi> Jack_Sparrow, yes, both on same hard drive
<doubled> tico_: no problem :)
<unavailable> yay my first real script
<LEVIEUXGAET> does someone speak french ?
<ginajohn> hold on im gonna log out then in and  see if it helps
<marko-_-> kyncani, i don't know how to do that... i just want when i double click on the files that it plays it nice and smooth like it should
<Herissy> Im guessing Im missing some restricted software or something
<Greek_boy> any girl or lady here?
<OrcKhsu> JoshGr: and put the three .so files to /usr/lib/codec, mplayer should be able to find them
<unavailable> !girl > greek_boy (please see pm from ubottu)
<marko-_-> no running-program-in-terminal :/
<kyncani> marko-_-: it's in preferences -> audio -> output modules
<vipester> Im having trouble connected to a wep network - what sort of config issues can cause this?
<vipester> connecting*
<marko-_-> kyncani, ok i'll try that
<abdulla> HELP PLZ
<Bizzeh> !girl > bizzeh
<Jack_Sparrow> Skiessi make sure both os point to the same swap and delete the extra swap partition..   not a laptop correct?
<OrcKhsu> JoshGr: /usr/lib/codecs
<EvilDennisR> unavailable: ah wait
<unavailable> yes?
<abdulla>  help plz, my gfx settings got mixed up n now i cant set higher resolution
<Skiessi> nope
<EvilDennisR> unavailable: Do you want to change all occurances of hd2 ?
<Bizzeh> bah, thought it would be funnier than that
<abdulla> how do i fix this !!!
<doubled> danbhfive: could i possibly get some help with the grub thing ? i've read the help section
<unavailable> thats the question, is there a confirm option??
<Skiessi> but how do I that "make sure both os point to the same swap" part?
<Skiessi> +do
<Erg1> hey guys
<Erg1> i have a silly question
<unavailable> evildennisR is there a confirm option?
<doubled> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> Skiessi look at your fstab in ubuntu
<Starnestommy> abdulla: have you tried checking http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto ?
<EvilDennisR> unavailable: sed -e 's/hd2/hd0/g' menu.lst-backup > menu.lst
<JoshGr> OrcKhsu: should i create that folder if it does not already exist?
<exco> hello
<SpaceApache> Hi all. Could someone direct me to disabling cupsd's use of /dev/parport0 ? I require the parallel port for AVR programming, and not USB printing :)
<Erg1> i dont remember if i burned RC of 8.04 or final
<Erg1> im on live cd
<unavailable> evildennisr a oneliner?
<Erg1> can i check if im on final iso easly ?
<OrcKhsu> JoshGr: I forgot whether it was there already, if not, create it
<exco> I can't get my ati (fglrx) drivers to work with the latest kernel
<slayton> anybody here know about nvidia dual head?
<marko-_-> kyncani, alsa is set as default
<quinten> hi, i'm trying to install ubuntu from a livecd, but the livecd has errors so i'm trying to use a mounted good iso on a connected usb drive
<EvilDennisR> unavailable: That will change all occurances of hd2 to hd0 and put everything back in menu.lst
<Bizzeh> why does scrolling in firefox knock out all sound output to the speakers on ubuntu?
<quinten> anyone able to help me figure out how to tell the ubuntu installer to use the mounted filesystem, rather than the cd?
<kyncani> marko-_-: well, i guess you may try the different output modules in vlc (like alsa, pulse audio, oss and see if one of them is working,  alsa being my preference at the moment)
<unavailable> evildennisr aah
<Chunky_Ks> Heya, all. I'm having a problem in that /var/cache/apt appears to have been removed on this machine
<Dillizar> Jack_Sparrow: ok i know how to make a sep home :P now i dont know how to install the ubuntu without formating the whole HD :)
<slayton> quinten, can you boot from the drive?
<Chunky_Ks> And now none of the pacakge manager type tools will run
<kyncani> marko-_-: also make sure you have the volume up in vlc
<quinten> slayton: it's a drive that has all of my backups, so i'd rather not reformat it
<unavailable> evildennisr now is there an option to confirm changes?
<pkcahier> Does anyone know if pure-ftpd can be made to keep incomplete uploads? The man does not seem to be clear about it.
<Skiessi> Jack_Sparrow, so I just delete one from the file?
<unavailable> evildennisr or a "stop when" option?
<quinten> slayton: also haven't tried booting from usb on my computer, so not sure if that would work
<Skiessi> one of the swaps
<marko-_-> kyncani, i don't know where to change it it just says that alsa is being used as deault... can't change it
<marko-_-> i can't see an option where to change it
<slayton> If you mobo is less then 3 or 4 years old it should support usb booting
<SpaceApache> Help needed --> anyone have any ideas as to how I can tell CUPS to stop holding hands with /dev/parport0?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dillizar when you get to partitioning...  go manual..   dont put a check in the format box for your /home and make sure you set .dev.sdax  whatever it is to /home by selecting the partition and then edit
<cb_> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Erg1> Jack_Sparrow: is there a way i can check if i booted from final ubuntu 8.04 ?
<marko-_-> and kyncani the picture in vlc isn't good either..
<slayton> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cb_> I am also trying to get mp3 // vlc working properly
<kyncani> marko-_-: preferences -> audio -> output modules  gives a module list, just try them all.
<Jack_Sparrow> Erg1 I dont know how, but you could md5 the cd you used to install?
<Bizzeh> so.... why does scrolling in firefox knock out all sound output to the speakers on ubuntu?
<quinten> slayton: probably true, but if it's possible to tell the installer to use the filesystem i mounted, i'd prefer that
<cb_> i get 3 seconds of sound then it breaks
<Slayerwhite> can you not boot into the ubuntu cd to install it like windows
<Erg1> Jack_Sparrow: im not sure how, can i md5 the cd im booted with ?
<kyncani> marko-_-: as for the quality and interface, i don't like vlc very much but when nothing else is working, well ...
<slayton> quinten, I'm pretty sure you can do it... I was reading about how to restore grub via the live cd and I came across some instructions like that.. but I'm not quite sure
<brandon|work> Slayerwhite, you want the alternate CD
<Jack_Sparrow> Erg1 I dont know if that is possible or not
<graft> can anyone provide the skinny on updating to the firefox 3 final release?
<Dillizar> so i just need just not to select the home particion ? Jack_Sparrow right
<SpaceApache> Bizzeh: Have you tried selecting ALSA in all the fields on the first page of System ---> Preferences ---> Sound ?
<marko-_-> kyncani, woops... i needed to chose the "profesional look" if you know what i mean... and about the quality the picture is violate... (don't know if it's spelled like that)
<vipester> i cant connect to encrypted networks -- how can i get around this?
<afallenhope> is there a trick to get postfix to work with php?
<slayton> quinten: http://www.ozymo.com/~chuck/blog/2008/04/07/recover-grub-with-grub-install-and-live-cd/
<cb_> SpaceApache which ALSA tho there 3 or 4 alsa options
<slayton> the first 2 sets of commands mount the fs and get it running
<cb_> been trying to get sound working all day i get normal system sounds and 3 seconds from vlc or mp3 plays
<quinten> slayton: i got as far as figuring out how to mount the squashfs filesystem from w/in the iso, and then chrooting
<Jack_Sparrow> Dillizar you need to do manual..  you need to set the mount point for /     "root"   a mount point for  /home and do not put a check next to the box that says format this partition
<EvilDennisR> unavailable: No
<EvilDennisR> unavailable: That will change all occurances of hd2 to hd0 and put everything back in menu.lst
<slayton> quinten: its' not exactly what you've been looking for but its all I know
<quinten> slayton: at which point it obviously couldn't communicate with the x-server
<EvilDennisR> unavailable: use a real editor if you want to search and replace yourself
<slayton> quinten: I've never done that so I really don't know what to tell you
<unavailable> lol
<kyncani> marko-_-: do you think you can send me the file ? I'll just download the first Mbs to see if i can open it here
<MrPocknix_> can i use ls to find out how many *.mp3 files there are in a givne directory and its subdirectorys?
<slayton> quinten, you could try the alternate install
<slayton> gui free
<cb_> ls -al *mp3 | wc -l
<EvilDennisR> MrPocknix_: ls *.mp3|wc
<marko-_-> it does that in every file.. not only in one... so i don't see the need to sending a file
<SpaceApache> In the drop-down fields, there should only be one entry for ALSA. There are other non-ALSA specific entries
<MrPocknix_> whats the wc?
<Dillizar> d'accord Jack_Sparrow thank you very alot
<zcat[1]> anyone here familiar with squid. mine is dropping everything, if I chose and reopen firefox and go back through the same webpages, just about everything is a miss and gets downloaded again. http://pastebin.com/f44bbb1a7
<Bizzeh> SpaceApache: doing that seems to drop all sound completly
<cb_> line count
<joaopinto> MrPocknix_, find dir -name "*.mp3" | wc -l
<joaopinto> ls -al will not search on subdirs
<marko-_-> kyncani, it does that in every file.. not only in one... so i don't see the need to sending a file
<cb_> man -k wc
<Jack_Sparrow> Dillizar If you have any question.. make notes and come back.. it is not a mistake you can recover from later
<MrPocknix_> got it
<cb_> Anyone have a second to help me with sound been trying allday
<kyncani> marko-_-: in every file, so it's not a malformed / not very well formed avi file
<robuntu>  I just installed my latest fx drivers and i restarted and it went into low graphics mode, so i had to manualy configure my monitor model and fx drivers, and then i reboot but 3d acceleration is not active, so i enable it and it tells me to restart so i do and it goes back to low graphics mode, im stuck in a loop, if this helps after installing the drivers under nvidia xserver settings, when i open it it says, You do not appear to be u
<marko-_-> kyncani, i don't know what you mean... but it does that in .mp4 files and .avi files (didn't try others now)
<Dillizar> k k Jack_Sparrow but i have a wuestion my home is bigger than the free space ?? what should i do
<quinten> slayton: is that on the live cd? or do i need to download a new disk image? i would have just burned this one but i can't burn a cd w/o taking out the live cd, and i already blew away the existing filesystem so i can't boot to get a cd burner ...
<marko-_-> i am 100% sure that if i restart the X now it will work for a while like it always does kyncani
<Slayerwhite> where can i find the alternate cd at
<MrPocknix_> hmm
<jonathan_> how can i set the files and folders in the website that i have on localhost to have permission to execute
<skreet> Hello, is there any easy way to reinstall a package with apt?  I broke some files in Perl and want to reinstall but can't bare to reinstall all the deps...
<MrPocknix_> any time i add this entire directory to Banshees library, a lot of folders are missing
<davetarmac> I'm having some trouble accessing an internal drive - can anyone talk me through 'Authorizations'?
<MrPocknix_> and when i go and add the indicidual folder, its fine, and will play
<cb_> chmod +x file
<SpaceApache> Bizzeh: Odd. In the drop-down list under "Default Mixer Tracks" select your sound card. There could be a couple of entries, try to make sure it's the branded one. It's easier too if you have 1  card :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Dillizar copy cant help you if you dont have room .. you can consider backing it up to another media
<slayton> quinten, I think the alternate install is a seperate disc
<slayton> sorry
<kyncani> marko-_-: i see, well, in vlc, if you have the audio working, you could try different video drivers (also in settings)
<Bizzeh> SpaceApache: i have 3 cards (pci audigy, built in realtek and ati hdmi).. but they are all branded, and i did try that, i cant seem to get any sound at all unless i use auto detect
<BCM43> !audio | Bizzeh did you see this?
<ubottu> Bizzeh did you see this?: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<marko-_-> kyncani, i tried what you told me... the sound still doesn't work :(
<slayton> how much free space do you have on your external hdd? You might consider partitining the drive with the liveCD. coping the liveCD image to the new partition and try booting from the drive. then you can reburn a valid install cd
<slayton> quinten: see post above
<slayton> quinten: I forgot to post your name...
<unavailable> peppo you still there?
<marko-_-> kyncani, but like playing music and stuff works :/
<kyncani> marko-_-: has the sound ever worked ? As in playing a mp3 or ogg ?
<BCM43> unavailable: what was you question?
<Dillizar> Jack_Sparrow: can i copy resize copy resize or thats to much for my hard
<Masterof9puppets> Can someone walk me through how to install Virtualbox in 8.04?
<Dillizar> :D
<unavailable> im good
<jbroome> sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<marko-_-> kyncani, to tell you the truth... i never had as many problems with ubuntu as i have them now in hardy heron :/
<BCM43> jbroome: nice.
<Jack_Sparrow> Dillizar see how big /var/cache/apt/archives is?
<Masterof9puppets> thanks
<jbroome> it's a short walk
<Jack_Sparrow> Dillizar I have a hard time relating with a few tb here
<unavailable> masterof9puupets  dont do ose, use sun instead
<SpaceApache> Bizzeh: Which one do you actually use, normally? If you need to use multiple cards, you're going to have fun with jack-audio-connection-kit :)
<solid_liq> Masterof9puppets: Master, master!  Where's the dreams that I've been after?
 * Masterof9puppets pulls solid_liq's strings
<unavailable> go to virtualbox.org and click download, then click binaries, then select your distro
 * Masterof9puppets twists his mind and tells him things
<kyncani> marko-_-: yeah, i've heard that before, but one of the releases is bound to be the worst and one the better ;)
<solid_liq> heheh
<Bizzeh> SpaceApache: i generaly use my creative card, the other 2 are there for a very complex setup in windows :S
<SpaceApache> Bizzeh: myself, I have 2 cards. Onboard nVidia, and M-Audio 2496 PCI card, but I only use the M-Audio
<Masterof9puppets> unavailable: thats what i've been trying to do
<unavailable> ok...
<unavailable> and
<Masterof9puppets> But when I click the download i get a ridiculously long code
<xintron> I need help getting my TV-out to work using S-video on ATI X600. I can't make it work now
<BCM43> Masterof9puppets: put it in pastebin
<Dillizar> Jack_Sparrow: 666mb:D
<marko-_-> gutsy gibbon was a good release in my opinion... but hardy just fails... don't flame me now
<BCM43> !paste | unavailable
<ubottu> unavailable: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<BCM43> marko-_-: do you have a question or are you just complaining?
<SpaceApache> Bizzeh: When the creative card is selected, what is listed in the box immediately below the drop-down list?
<unavailable> bcm43 what am i supposed to paste
<marko-_-> BCM43, i'm just sharing my opinion... is it forbidden ?
<BCM43> marko-_-: on this channel, yes
<BCM43> unavailable: sorry, meant to give that toe Masterof9puppets
<unavailable> aah
<Jack_Sparrow> Dillizar you can burn that to a cd or delete it and dl later
<unavailable> k
<Masterof9puppets> BCM43: Doesn't copy right
<Dillizar> Jack_Sparrow: and i have a problem i check my HD when i am rebooting and is saying that my HD is read only? and it cant biit the ubuntu and if i quit the check its good
<marko-_-> then i'm sorry BCM43
<BCM43> Masterof9puppets: can you take a screen shot?
<Masterof9puppets> Nevermind, most of it does
<doubled> danbhfive: you still there ?
<kyncani> marko-_-: well, i don't see what could be your problem, very sorry. If you want, you can send me the beginning of one video file you cannot play and i would tell you if it's working here (for what it's worth). All your video files may have been encoded by a tool that's not so good
<Masterof9puppets> its like 500 pages of code though
<BCM43> marko-_-: no problem, you can try ubuntu-offtopic if you want
<davetarmac> is there a way that I can force the mounting on an NTFS drive in 8.04?
<unavailable> master0of9puppets you mean  you get a code from the dnload page, or from when you actually try to open the file?
<Masterof9puppets> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21234/
<marko-_-> kyncani, ok i'll try... should i send it over irc or how ?
<doubled> davetarmac: is it about a external hdd that you cant mount ?
<Masterof9puppets> WHen I click download, a page in firefox comes up with that
<Bizzeh> line in, microphone, phone, iec center, front, rear, unknown, aux, analog center, front, rear, unknown, CAPTURE feedback
<kyncani> marko-_-: over irc is good enough, i'll only download the first mbs
<BCM43> Masterof9puppets: wow!
<marko-_-> ok
<davetarmac> doubled: it's a spare HDD that used to be in a caddy but is now plugged in the the inside of my computer
<cybojanek> Hi. How do I automount a hdd in linux. Its a second one that I have connected (750gb all NTFS). Im confused with the fstab thing.
<unavailable> aah
<marko-_-> this is the .mp4 file
<BCM43> marko-_-: your problem is in line 5475.
<davetarmac> doubled: the error I get when double clicking on it's icon is that it wasn't cleanly shut down
<doubled> dave, was it connected to a windows computer before ?
<BCM43> marko-_-: jk
<Jack_Sparrow> Dillizar I dont have time as I need to leave soon....  We can work on it later or ask for help here...
<b4l7424r> can gstreamer make use of the w32codecs or do i need an xine backend?
<marko-_-> BCM43, what ?
<Smokalotapotamus> hey guys I keep downloading software, but I have no idea what folder ubuntu is sticking it in. Where do packages go after I install them?
<Bizzeh> i can only seem to get sound via ESD
<davetarmac> doubled: yes it was
<marko-_-> lol:>
<unavailable> masterof9puppets and what distro do you have?
<Masterof9puppets> BCM43 / unavailable: Thats what I get when I click download on https://cds.sun.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/WFS/CDS-CDS_SMI-Site/en_US/-/USD/ViewFilteredProducts-SingleVariationTypeFilter
<Masterof9puppets> 8.04
<unavailable> you have 8.04
<marko-_-> kyncani, accept the file
<doubled> yes davetarmac, what you need to do is, connect it back to a windows computer, via usb preferably.. so in the caddy. then what you do is "safely remove hardware"
<Starnestommy> Smokalotapotamus: once a package is installed, its files go to various places
<Masterof9puppets> http://cds.sun.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/WFS/CDS-CDS_SMI-Site/en_US/-/USD/VerifyItem-Start/VirtualBox-1.6.2-Linux_amd64.run?BundledLineItemUUID=NdlIBe.oqzwAAAEagTFLfJ2C&OrderID=ojRIBe.o2p4AAAEadDFLfJ2C&ProductID=eAVIBe.obEAAAAEZCKoZKqcY&FileName=/VirtualBox-1.6.2-Linux_amd64.run is the link that gives me that
<brandon|work> Masterof9puppets, that crashes IE7 :-)
<doubled> after that, you will have no problems mounting it
<BCM43> Masterof9puppets: i get product not found
<Smokalotapotamus> So there's no applications directory?
<Masterof9puppets> Haha brandon|work
<davetarmac> doubled: what if I don't have access to a windows machine?
<KlrSpz> ok vbox broke with the new kernel.. .how do i fix that? i've uninstalled and reinstalled all of the vbox packages to no avail
<doubled> then you can do 2 things
<Starnestommy> Smokalotapotamus: the actual executable parts are usually in /usr/bin
<jbroome> Masterof9puppets: wget that URL and chmod +x it
<unavailable> masterof9puppets 32 bit or 64?
<Masterof9puppets> 64
<doubled> 1. go to neigbhours 2. download live windows cd
<Masterof9puppets> how do I chmod +x it jbroome?
<Smokalotapotamus> thanls Stommy
<BCM43> brandon|work: why are you using ie7?
<brandon|work> BCM43, I am at work :-)
<kyncani> marko-_-: mmh, it's strange, it says connection failure, operation is not supported. So i cannot accept it.
<jerbear> anyone know how to get multiple google calendars in evolution?
<Starnestommy> Smokalotapotamus: other parts are often in /usr/lib or /usr/share or /etc
<davetarmac> doubled: if I get it mounted on a windows PC then unmount it - will it work nicely in my 8.04 box?
<BCM43> brandon|work: ah, its almost crashing firefox3
<doubled> yes
<Bizzeh> i use ie7, because i still find firefox to be far more irritating.
<doubled> but what you need to do is
<brandon|work> I love FF
<doubled> "safely remove hardware"
<marko-_-> so what now kyncani ?
<brandon|work> but I have to use IE
<doubled> because windows changes a setting in the hdd
<davetarmac> doubled: super - I'll go and try to find a windows box. thanks for the advice
<doubled> no problem :)
<BCM43> Masterof9puppets: i think that is the source code for windows vista
<Bizzeh> i have to use ie7, ie6, ff2, ff3, safari and opera... it sucks... (i hate doing web stuff, it blows)
<KlrSpz> ok vbox broke with the new kernel.. .how do i fix that? i've uninstalled and reinstalled all of the vbox packages to no avail
<BCM43> Bizzeh: there are thinks that will let you see it fromthe view point of other browsers, and there is user agent switcher.
<marko-_-> ok that is strange... kyncani when i open the fille in kaffeine (the picture is good but no sound) and when kaffeine is running i open it in vlc it's the same... picture good, but no sound..
<QAH> Hello! Is anyone there that can anwser my question
<BCM43> Masterof9puppets: it is still loading
<BCM43> QAH: ask
<Bizzeh> BCM43: i prefer the direct way.. there are no arguments then. if i see it working in that exact browser, people cant say it doesnt work in that browser
<Masterof9puppets> BCM43: Really?! haha
<BCM43> Bizzeh: ah
<QAH> Can I install ubuntu 7.10 on a usb flash drive and run it?
<BCM43> Masterof9puppets: i just closed it, i think it is randomly generating stuff
<BCM43> QAH: i dont thinks so
<QAH> Why not?
<kyncani> marko-_-: that is strange, i wonder if it's not the damn pulse audio thing. I have disabled pulse audio here.
<tripps> after resizing swap space using gparted, i'm getting swapin: cannot canonicalize /dev/disk/<long uuid>: no such file directory when doing swapon. ideas?
<BCM43> QAH: never mind, hold on
<QAH> Okay
<pbryan> Anyone have OOo break in this morning's Hardy update?
<b4l7424r> why isn't my nick in the nick list?
<marko-_-> kyncani, how do i disable that ?
<BCM43> QAH: http://lifehacker.com/software/ubuntu/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-a-flash-drive-245087.php
<Bizzeh> QAH: because computers in general are badly designed hacks, which lay on top of other badly designed hacks. which is why we need to go back to the drawing board and start again.
<BCM43> b4l7424r: it is
<b4l7424r> ok
<QAH> Well, can I install ubuntu on an external hard drive and run it?
<b4l7424r> i think there's something wrong with my client
<QAH> Easly?
<exco> ati restricted drivers and 2.6.24-19 anyone?
<lbci> pbryan: newp which app specifically...?
<marko-_-> and btw kyncani in the sound settings (system-settings-audio) the tab "music and movies" when i click on test the sound works
<SpaceApache> Bizzeh: I take it you use all the surround features then? In which case, you'll probably need to multi-select a few tracks ("front", "rear" and "center")
<kyncani> marko-_-: well, i'm using kde here so i just made sure kaffeine, vlc and xine were not looking for pulse audio. If you're using gnome, i suppose you should find some good directions on ubunruforums.org
<BCM43> QAH: firewire or usb?
<pbryan> lbci: /usr/bin/ooffice, for example
<vipester> Anybody have any tips on how to get WPA working with hardy heron?  I have wpasupplicant installed
<Bizzeh> SpaceApache: right now im only using 1 jack as i simply run a set of headphones from the card
<QAH> BCM43, USB
<BCM43> QAH: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB
<arquebus> can anyone recommend a good online school to get a linux admin certification?
<QAH> Thanks. I am asking because I have windows on my machine and I don't want to overrite that.
<SpaceApache> Bizzeh: ah, ok. Try selecting "phone" then (or whichever jack you're using, select the corresponding track-name)
<QAH> Thanks a lot
<BCM43> QAH: not easy
<lbci> pbryan: works... what error is generated, or desc symptom of crash
<pbryan> "javaldx: Could not find a Java Runtime Environment!"
<QAH> What's not easy?
<kyncani> marko-_-: yeah, but afaik, pulse audio is known to have some issues so if i were a gnome user, i think i'd llook for directions in ubuntuforums.org to disable it
<KlrSpz> ok vbox broke with the new kernel.. .how do i fix that? i've uninstalled and reinstalled all of the vbox packages to no avail
<BCM43> !info vbox
<ubottu> Package vbox does not exist in hardy
<marko-_-> ok kyncani i will look, thanks for the help
<pbryan> lbci: "﻿﻿javaldx: Could not find a Java Runtime Environment!"; looks like it won't recognize my JRE environment anymore.
<KlrSpz> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> Package virtualbox does not exist in hardy
<kyncani> marko-_-: np, good luck
<elTigre> Hi! I've got sound problems. Some programs do sound, but some don't.... firefox and pidgin work, but all media players hang. Mplayer only works with -ao alsa switch, and setting this in gstreamer-properties won't work either
<KlrSpz> !info virtualbox-ose
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.6-dfsg-6ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 6216 kB, installed size 20176 kB
<QAH> BCM43: What's not easy?
<jerbear> anyone know how to get multiple google calendars in evolution?
<BCM43> QAH: getting it to work
<noor> ammm can any one help me install fire fox 3?
<xintron> What, is the ubuntuforums offline? Anyone knowing how long the move will take?
<lbci> pbryan: are you running sun's or gnu java ?
<noor> its like in some zip file
<BCM43> KlrSpz: so thats what he meant by vbox. thanks
<exco> if I'm hibernating in XP is it normal that all ntfs partitions aren't available in Ubuntu?
<QAH> BCM43: Oh boy. Well, when I install it from the live cd, can I pick what HDD I wan't to install it on?
<KlrSpz> exco: yes, it sets a bit saying it wasn't a clean shutdown
<BCM43> QAH: you mean which you do?
<exco> KlrSpz: is there a way around that?
<pbryan> lbci: Sun's. Looks like it might be related to AMD64...
<elTigre> Hi! I've got sound problems. Some programs do sound, but some don't.... firefox and pidgin work, but all media players hang. Mplayer only works with -ao alsa switch, and setting this in gstreamer-properties won't work either
<KlrSpz> exco: yeah, shut it down properly
<BCM43> !sound | elTigre
<ubottu> elTigre: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<QAH> BCM43: Like, instead of installing on the C drive, can I pick any other harddrive on my PC?
<marko-_-> kyncani, "To disable pulseaudio in hardy you need to select alsa for for all options in /system/preferences/sound " it is like that... anyway i will try to restart the X... i'm really not in the mood anymore :/
<noor> any one know any website that can help me install fire fox 3?
<BCM43> QAH: yes
<noor> im stuck
<lbci> pbryan lets not jump the gun:) is it java 5 or the newer 6?
<BCM43> noor: on ubuntu?
<Beats> Im having some sound problems, when i try to play something you see the bar moving but no sound
<pbryan> lbci: Looks like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/237382 (bottom comment) is related...
<noor> BCM43: yea
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237382 in openoffice.org "openoffice 2.4.1 rc1 dont start on hardy amd64 (dup-of: 185311)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 185311 in libxcb "hardy, locking assertion failure, xorg/libsdl" [High,Confirmed]
<BCM43> !ff3 | noor
<ubottu> noor: Firefox 3 Final is currently mirroring to the package repositories.  Please be patient. For best results, do not install via archives downloaded from mozilla.com.
<exco> KlrSpz: well... I don't like setting up my workspace every time I switch OS' - so can I force to access those disk's although that bit is set?
<QAH> BCM43: Okay. I have one more question. Why doesn't my keyboard allows me to choose different options when the live cd is about to start up?
<Bizzeh> i think there is a conspiracy going on with computers.. they are a badly designed technology for a reason... to make you buy the new stuff, if they where designed via the design i drew up in college, you would only ever need 1 motherboard again, and after that everything else would be another transparent addition meaning that an ata, sata, usb, firewire hdd would all be the same, as would be all roms and flash cards. there would
<Bizzeh>  be an infinatly divisable number of periferals you could add to the system... but, this dream will never come to light
<pbryan> lbci: openjdk-6-jdk and openjdk-6-jre
<Nitricacid> how do i edit the grub text file?
<noor> ubottu: I dontk now how to install from archive's
<ubottu> noor: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BCM43> QAH: when you install?
<BCM43> noor: lol, i told it to say that
<Nitricacid> Bizzeh: why dont you just work for a motherboard company, that idea would make billions..
<elTigre> bcm43: Sorry, that wasn't helpful. I wouldn't ask in IRC if I wasn't in deep shit...
<noor> BCM43: oh but i still have no idea how to install from the archive i got it downloaded :(
<SpaceApache> Beats: What sound card do you have?
<lbci> pbryan: well your right that could be a winner... have you tried removing the conf folder from your home dir yet?
<BCM43> noor: dont install from that
<exco> Nitricacid: e.g. alt+f2 "gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<Bizzeh> Nitricacid: because it would make alot of money straight away, but has no long term value, it would halt further sales once everyone has one
<pbryan> lbci: I'm trying a few combinations right now... ;)
<Beats> spaceapache: how can i tell
<elTigre> My only trouble is with media player
<elTigre> s
<noor> BCM43: why not?
<QAH> BCM43: No, just anytime. Like when the live cd starts up, they allow you to start the live cd, install ubuntu and some other options. When I press up or down on my Keyboard, nothing happens. So I have to wait for the second counter to finish before I can start ubuntu
<BCM43> noor: im not quite sure, but i would follow ubottu
<lbci> pbryan: also apt-get -f install, apt-get autoremove, for any lingering dependencies?
<xintron> Anyone got time to walk me through how to setup tv-out on my ATI card?
<BCM43> QAH: no idea why, you could try the alt cd.
<Nitricacid> Bizzeh: no your wrong, because you can always IMPROVE a motherboard. makeit faster, have it default to better things.
<EvilDennisR> QAH: Got a usb keyboard ?
<Nitricacid> lbci: thanks
<QAH> BCM43: Yeah
<exco> is there a way to mount ntfs partitions although the "no clean shutdown" bit is set?
<nysin> According to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scons/+bug/226783 it looks like scons 0.98 should be in intrepid but http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/scons doesn't list that. Am I missing something?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226783 in scons "Merge scons 0.98.5-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [High,Fix released]
<pbryan> lbci: no love on removing the .openoffice2 dir or removing -gtk & -gnome packages.
<QAH> EvilDennisR: Yes I do
<marko-_-> heh kyncani like i sayd... it work's now (only in kaffeine but it's enought to watch a damn movie)
<pbryan> lbci: I wonder if I should try the OpenOffice 3 beta... :)
<kyncani> noor: because firefox has been packaged to work well in ubuntu. Anything else that the official installation method and you're on your own (basically)
<EvilDennisR> QAH: Thats probably why you can't move around the boot menu
<lbci> pbryan: see last msg bout deps?
<EvilDennisR> QAH: grab a ps2 keyboard and use that to select what you want
<kyncani> marko-_-: yeah :)
<pbryan> lbci: Yes, no lingering deps around.
<QAH> EvilDennisR: Is there a way to fix that without having a ps/2 kb?
<pbryan> lbci: deborphan reports nothing interesting either.
<\A\lex> I've just bought a Ubuntu server, I was wondering if it's possible to access it from a windows XP PC. As I don't currently have Ubuntu installed.
<EvilDennisR> QAH: Nope. I'm guessing you have a usb keyboard with all the extra funky media keys on it?
<Nitricacid> \A\lex: tightVNC
<Bizzeh> Nitricacid: maybe later then :P.. writing a book at the min
<QAH> EvilDennisR: Yup you got it
<Nitricacid> \A\lex: or SSH
<scorp123> Question: How can I enforce how disks are to be ordered by the system? e.g. I want device x to be seen as /dev/sda, device y to be seen as /dev/sdb, device z should be seen as /dev/sdc .... and so on? Any way to do that?
<KlrSpz> Guys.. I NEED HELP...  virtualbox-ose broke with the new kernel.. .how do i fix that? i've uninstalled and reinstalled all of the vbox packages to no avail
<EvilDennisR> QAH: Your usb keyboard will work once the boot starts, but the grub menu gets retarded for weird usb keyboards like yours sometimes
<\A\lex> Nitricacid, I want to be able to use remote-control/access though.
<Bizzeh> \A\lex: i recommend "putty"
<Nitricacid> \A\lex: SSH
<QAH> EvilDennisR: Can I download a live cd for the new linux 8.04?
<kyncani> \A\lex: +1 for ssh (with putty in windows)
<Nitricacid> putty is godly
<Nitricacid> putty + winspc
<\A\lex> As far as I know, you can't like, view the screen though?
<lbci> pbryan: hrmm did you say yer on 64bit amd?
<\A\lex> Though Putty.
<EvilDennisR> QAH: What cd do you have already ?
<Nitricacid> \A\lex: you bought a SERVER, there is no screen
<Bizzeh> \A\lex: its a server, there is no screen to view
<QAH> EvilDennisR: I have the Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) Live Cd
<KlrSpz> you can still have xorg running, and forward xorg requests
<\A\lex> I'll rephase then, view the desktop.
<Nitricacid> \A\lex: TightVNC
<EvilDennisR> QAH: Yeah, grab the 8.04 cd
<Bizzeh> there is no desktop
<KlrSpz> no, not vnc
<Bizzeh> its a server
<pbryan> lbci: Yup, amd64 build.
<kyncani> what's with "i need a graphical interface" with servers now anyway
<Nitricacid> kyncani: its 1000x easier to do things?
<bucky1> is there a log or something where I can see what happened on boot when it goes thru the init stuff... udev [OK].. etc
<EvilDennisR> QAH: Theres a possibility that your usb keyboard will work in the menu, but I can't promis anything. 8.04 is the latest version anyways, 7.10 is stale
<lbci> pbryan: let me start my amd64 box up and run the update, will be a couple mins
<pbryan> lbci: I see a few more bug reports in Launchpad for this (though no workaround as yet).
<QAH> EvilDennisR: I downloaded the 7.10 iso and burned it to my own cd myself. Can I do that with 8.04, or do I have to request a cd?
<kyncani> Nitricacid: yeah, I know, it was meant as a (maybe bad) joke ;)
<pbryan> lbci: /me walks away from my desk for about 15 mins. Feel free to PM me.
<EvilDennisR> QAH: Nope, you can download the iso just as you did the last one
<Bizzeh> the reason i do use linux servers and not windows servers is not the price or anything else, its that i dont like configuring via a gui.. its like riding a bike with stabalisers on around a set track, with someone telling you how to do it as you do it
<QAH> EvilDennisR: Can you please give me the link. I can't seem to find it for the life of me.
<KlrSpz> Bizzeh: that's a ignorant thing to say
<Bizzeh> i.e. you can only configure it as much as someone else allows you to configure it
<KlrSpz> you can completely configure windows servers without ever touching the gui
<KlrSpz> you just don't know what you're doing to be able to do so
<Nitricacid> KlrSpz: not 1/4 as easy
<EvilDennisR> QAH: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<sisyphe> any french here ?
<KlrSpz> actually, yes you can
<QAH> EvilDennisR: Thanks a lot man.
<Bizzeh> KlrSpz: ok then, via cmd.exe add a new user and create some virtual hosts on iis7 and create their security options for the user you created
<leachim6> when I do "sudo gnome-control-center" then go to users and groups ... everything in that dialog is grayed out ... I can't do anything
<leachim6> even when I do it as root
<leachim6> what's up with that ?
<Nitricacid> KlrSpz: i dont believe that at all, but its no big deal, fighting on the internet etc etc
<Quintin> I'm using nvidia twinview with dual monitors in hardy heron.  I want my panels to be only on one monitor, not both.  How do I do this?
<QAH> EvilDennisR: Is 8.04 a great improvement over 7.10?
<Chipaca> I think I just nuked my home partition :(
<Bizzeh> i want that user to have access to only their area, and their virtual host
<kyncani> !fr | sisyphe
<ubottu> sisyphe: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<EvilDennisR> QAH: Updated programs.. So yes
<leachim6> please don't pass my question ... it's important
<basskozz> Quick Question: I know I can use 'md5sum' to check an md5 has file (*.md5), but what can I use to CREATE an md5 hash file?
<QAH> EvilDennisR: Okay. Thanks a lot
<poypoy> hi duz anyone know if there is any good games for ubuntu something like socom for the ps2
<nysin> basskozz: md5sum...
<nysin> it can do both
<Bizzeh> poypoy: get a ps2 emulator and play socom on it :P
<Nitricacid> poypoy: #ubuntu-offtopic
<kyncani> Chipaca: ouch
<DustWolf> I have configured a HTTP proxy durring setup, how do I change this setting?
<leachim6> PLEASE PLEASE Don't pass my question ... I've been trying to get it fixed all day
<basskozz> nysin: what's the command switch to CREATE a md5 hash file?
<Chipaca> I think I just nuked my home partition :(  Using the ubuntu alternate CD, I tried to tell it "yeah, that's my home partition, that's encrypted", but now I try to mount it and it says "invalid argument" (as if it were empty)
<QAH> I AM TYPING THIS IN CAPITAL SO ALL OF THE ADMINS CAN SEE. I JUST WANT TO THANK YOU GUYS FOR MAKING SUCH A HELPFUL IRC CHAT. :)
<JFlash> what do I need to do to be able to copy and paste to /usr/share/somedir
 * pbryan returned quickly.
<JFlash> i doenst give me permission nor a button whre i could change it
<Nitricacid> poypoy google Siruv and diputs, i think a company call ynos makes one
<nysin> basskozz: just md5sum fileglob
<Bizzeh> QAH: they can still see it when its not in caps too
<nysin> as I recall
<leachim6> are you serious or are you mocking my annoying whining ....
<Quintin> QAH: I'd stay away from 804 if you are a newbie
<nysin> redirect to a file as you desire
<QAH> Really?
<basskozz> nysin: yes that will DISPLAY the hash, but what can I use to CREATE the actual has file (i.e.: file.md5) ?
<Nitricacid> 804 is not for noobs?
<carlisle> 8.0.4 worked ok for me
<Nitricacid> yea me to olol
<Nitricacid> too lol*
<EvilDennisR> Quintin: wtf are you talking about, don't confuse qah
<nysin> basskozz: they're the same thing, just one is displayed to a console and the other written to a file
<Starnestommy> basskozz: md5sum filename > file.md5
<Mo0oSaH> How do you add Universe repositories... I tried asking ubottu but when it comes to questions it's not really helpful and the forums are down
<Quintin> EvilDennisR: Language.  What do you mean?  How am I confusing him?
<leachim6> when I do "sudo gnome-control-center" then go to users and groups ... everything in that dialog is grayed out ... I can't do anything
<basskozz> ahh thanks Starnestommy :)
<basskozz> That's what I was looking for
<basskozz> md5sum file > file.md5
<Chipaca> leachim6: everything? not even a button not grayed out?
<carlisle> leachim, just a guess, you could login to gnome as root
<xintron> Anyone? I need help with TV-out on my ATI Radeon X600 card
<cedx> leachim: is your close button grayed out as well?
<SpaceApache> Anybody know how to stop CUPS listening on /dev/parport0 ?
<basskozz> Thanks for the help nysin and Starnestommy
<basskozz> Bye
<jack-desktop> how can i run python code in terminal
<nysin> python python_file.py
<leachim6> Chipaca, yeah...I can click properties on the users ... but then everything in there is grayed out
<basskozz> jack-desktop: "./"
<JFlash> what do I need to do to be able to copy and paste to /usr/share/somedir  ??
<JFlash> i doenst give me permission nor a button whre i could change it
<jack-desktop> basskozz, i mean like: execute python code that i make
<JFlash> btw , I dont to sudo
 * EvilDennisR facepalms at JFlash's question
<jack-desktop> basskozz, like me typing "python print "hello""
<basskozz> jack-desktop: Create a *.py file then run it from term "./filename.py"
<Next1> leachim6: dont run it as sudo.  Then you can click on the unlock button and it will work properly
<cdavis> does anyone know a way to get google calendar displayed on the desktop? I can't figure out how to get screenlets to do it
<jack-desktop> basskozz, anyway without creating a py? i just want a simple "test if this works" type thing
<valis> Hello
<Chipaca> can anyone give me a hand? I suspect the data is still there, but I fear otherwise. Anybody with experience with encrypted partitions?
<cdavis> I can get screenlets to show a very small portion, but it won't size correctly
<leachim6> Next1, ahh ... lemme try that
<leachim6> so this is a feature then ?
<basskozz> jack-desktop: ya got me there, I dunno, Sorry :(
<nysin> python -c"print \"hello world\""
<valis> I'm having trouble playing mov files in vlc. They work fine in Totem though.
<pr0ggie> Hi everyone.
<leachim6> unlock is grayed out
<Next1> leachim6: I don't know? it's kinda not right
<danza> jack-desktop, I think you have to put #!python or similar in the first line of the script, and make the file executable
<JFlash> no help for me?  :(
<jack-desktop> danza, i'm trying to avoid making the script.
<pr0ggie> Is Firefox 3 final release in the Ubuntu repositories?
<jack-desktop> danza, a file*
<nysin> jack-desktop: see my response
<EvilDennisR> pr0ggie: Yes
<basskozz> pr0ggie: Yup
<jack-desktop> thanks nysin
<pr0ggie> EvilDennisR: Thank you.
<pr0ggie> basskozz: Thank you too.
<CAP7220> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<kyncani> !ff3 | pr0ggie
<ubottu> pr0ggie: Firefox 3 Final is currently mirroring to the package repositories.  Please be patient. For best results, do not install via archives downloaded from mozilla.com.
<basskozz> np pr0ggie
<SpaceApache> JFlash: in terminal: sudo -u root cp <yourfile> /usr/share/<somedir>
<CAP7220> negative creep (8)
<EvilDennisR> SpaceApache: You don't have to append -u root with sudo
<Dedi> what can i do to help updating the repos?
<leachim6> Next1, what if I logout then login as root
<genii> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.59-0ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 11455 kB, installed size 53620 kB
<pr0ggie> ubottu: OK, thanks. It's just that people keep asking me.
<ubottu> pr0ggie: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Next1> leachim6: I don't know. I don't work here I'm just browsing. :)
<SpaceApache> EvilDennisR: oh...lol Guess that's the way I learnt it :S
<pr0ggie> lol
<basskozz> ubottu: #5 is alive
<danbhfive> Dedi: what do you mean?
<basskozz> ubottu: number 5 is alive :)
<Dedi> danbhfive: some have to maintain it, not? when i compile a newer version on my computer anyway cant i help out?
<Error404> säääs
<danbhfive> Dedi: you should take those questions to #ubuntu+1.  You want to know about packaging
<basskozz> Alright guyz, thanks again for all the help, Peace
<danbhfive> Dedi: wait, I think you want #ubuntu-motu
<Bizzeh> why in ubuntu, does the resolution 1680x1050 seem like less screen space than it does on a windows system?
<danbhfive> Dedi: heh, try both
<valis> Any ideas on how to get vlc to play mov files?
<Dedi> danbhfive: hehe thanks :)
<Starnestommy> Bizzeh: you might have the DPI set too high
<szonek> Hardy comes with new gnome display properties window.. is this a part of Gnome or is it made especially for Ubuntu?
<hank_> Hi all. I wonder if someone can help me with a problem, I'm having with my graphics.
<kjkjkj> .
<Bizzeh> Starnestommy: how do i change my dpi to that of a standard windows install?
<tF`delta-> hey, i have this problem: i manually installed the official nvidia driver for my GForce FX 5600 and changed the xorg.conf file to maxmimum resolution "1280x1024" in login screen all is ok, i have 1280x1024 res, but after login it changes mode, and my monitor says "Mode not supported"... but i know for sure (i used it with this res since 3 years) that it supports 1280x1024. and 30-83sync and vertref of 56-76 can someone help me? i use Ubuntu 8.04
<happymonkey> I'm using the the restricted drivers for internal atheros wifi I had to reboot because I believe the drivers were corrupted and in any event I had no wifi.  Does anyone know what drivers are being used so I can modprobe -r && modprobe them?
<Starnestommy> Bizzeh: system > preferences > appearance > fonts > details > resolution
<happymonkey> if need be
<Bizzeh> ahh, was set at 96, default windows dpi is 72 iirc (unless i remember wrong)
<SpaceApache> mappymonkey: madwifi-ng
<elTigre> pulse-audio sucks ;)
<SpaceApache> happymonkey: sorry, madwifi-ng
<happymonkey> SpaceApache: thanks a bunch
<szonek> Hardy comes with new gnome display properties window.. is this a part of Gnome or is it made especially for Ubuntu?
<darthanubis> last night I had my share box surfing from my main box. ICS
<darthanubis> but now the share can't get dns resoultion?
<Starnestommy> szonek: I think it's part of gnome
<darthanubis> I can ping each othe
<EverSaw> really??
<hank_> Hi all, Uhm, I have a problem: I installed Ubuntu Studio 8.04 on a computer with a GeForce 4 MX praphic card. From start,it ran 1600x1200 75Hz, but when i enabled the restricted driver for GeForce, it changed the max res 1024x768. Can anybody help?
<darthanubis> firestarter is showing me that the share box is hitting the dhcp server
<ePax> Do i have to open some speciall port for vidalia/tor to work?
<darthanubis> I restarted dnsmasq
<Starnestommy> ePax: 9050 needs to be open on localhost
<KyleK> ePax: check the tor site, it probably takes a configurable port
<ePax> thnx
<szonek> Starnestommy: hmm.. i have installed the same gnome version on Gentoo and this window looks different.. it's very simple and shows only one of my displays
<cb_> SO i have sound working for 3 seconds then it stops mp3 and avi's, system beeps work just fine
<Mo0oSaH> How do I automount my Vista NTFS partition?
<cb_> any ideas read abunch of different walk thro's
<l_> h
<Xavura> Why does Ubuntu keep making crazy noises for no reason at all
<cb_> hah
<happymonkey> SpaceApache: it appears this is not the case as "lsmod | grep -i mad" returns nothing
<Xavura> It's like a beeping sound with 3 tones, low to high
<Xavura> Well, not beeping but
<danbhfive> Xavura: is it kinda quite?
<home_> when i boot the PC its saying that my root is mounted WHY
<noor> Did any one of you guys install Firefox 3 using the archive?
<Xavura> Yeah, it sounds like the kind of sound effect you'd get in Age of Empires or something lol
<abdulla> help plz my  /etc/X11/xorg.conf script is messed upp, i need some one who can fix it for me plz
<SpaceApache> happymonkey: lsmod | grep ath
<Starnestommy> art: please pastebin it
<danbhfive> Xavura: like the swords?
<home_> when i boot the PC its saying that my root is mounted WHY
<Starnestommy> art: er, whoops, wrong nick
<Dedi> abdulla: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i think
<Starnestommy> home_: does it say anything else?
<Starnestommy> abdulla: please pastebin it?
<noor> any one?
<SpaceApache> happymonkey: ath = ath0 = atheros = madwifi-ng :)
<abdulla> how can i paste it
<Xavura> I can't really explain it danbhfive
<abdulla> wht is the link
<Starnestommy> abdulla: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<home_> Starnestommy: dont remeber but if i reboot and quit the check it ok well not ok
<Dedi> abdulla: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to reset/reconfigure
<happymonkey> SpaceApache: a bit of my own medicine, yes, ath_pci
<home_> Starnestommy: i am loseing data ex my Konversaton data
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<Xavura> It's like doo doo doo
<SpaceApache> happymonkey: is ath_hal listed also?
<danbhfive> Xavura: I thought you were talking about the swards hitting each other in AOE.  I played the game awhile back.  Anyway!, next question:  which audio jack is it?
<Xavura> from a highish note to a lower one, then lower again
<Andril> hello all
<abdulla> Dedi,  i tried tht still no use
<ekim__> the unlock button in users-admin is grayed out ... no matter what I do
<abdulla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21241/
<Xavura> It's not a weird sound, it sounds like it should be happening but I don't know why it's happening
<happymonkey> SpaceApache: yes and many more
<SpaceApache> happymonkey: along with ath_rate_sample and wlan>
<ekim__> help me!
<Andril> how can i clean the past builds in GRUB
<Xavura> i.e. it's not static, or interference or anything, it sounds like it was a sound that someone made
<happymonkey> SpaceApache: yes
<Starnestommy> abdulla: what exactly isn't working right?
<SpaceApache> happymonkey: then technically speaking, your atheros driver seems to be working...
<abdulla> Starnestommy, http://paste.ubuntu.com/21241/
<Starnestommy> abdulla: I saw it, but I'm not sure what problems you're having with it
<abdulla> Starnestommy,  i cant et the resolution higher than 800
<kyncani> Andril: past builds ? you mean remove some kernels ?
<SpaceApache> happymonkey: how about: ifconfig?
<noor> any one install Firefox 3 using the Archive?
<noor> 0_o
<danbhfive> Xavura: oh, ok, then its not what I'm getting...  Mine is kinda like noise
<home_> when i boot the PC its saying that my root is mounted WHY and all my root is read  only
<Starnestommy> noor: what archives?
<happymonkey> ﻿SpaceApache: I'm using it now, the problem is if something gets corrupted and I want to start the drivers up again without rebooting
<abdulla> Starnestommy, i cant set the resolution higher than 800
 * Mortis is having trouble installing Ubuntu. After booting the disc and going to the Instlall option, BusyBox opens and Ubuntu does not install.
<noor> Starnestommy: the Firefox 3 .tar.bz2
<kyncani> noor: me, and just about everyone else here
<Andril> kyncani: they used to disappear before but i have 4 old ones there now
<Starnestommy> noor: I think most people are using a copy from the repos
<askand> Since ﻿Swedish Parliament has voted in a new wiretapping law which would enable the civil agency (FRA — Defense Radio Agency) to snoop on all traffic crossing the Swedish border. E-mail, fax, telephone, web, SMS, etc. 24/7 without any requirement to obtain a court order, I was just wondering if someone knows a good guide or something for gpg-cryptated mail and such? :)
<noor> kyncani: i tried the ./configure it didnt work
<unavailable> starnestommy i used the tar.bz2
<Mo0oSaH> How do I automount NTFS partition?
<SpaceApache> happymonkey: try the command: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<unavailable> noor i had to install a script
<abdulla> Starnestommy,  so??
<noor> unavailable: script?
<Starnestommy> abdulla: try using sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<happymonkey> SpaceApache: oh, of course this was done, but this won't help at a lower level, agreed?
<unavailable> noor look for ubuntuzilla
<noor> unavailable: kk
<unavailable> noor beware though it does require some editing to work
<home_> when i boot the PC its saying that my root is mounted WHY and all my root is read  only
<happymonkey> SpaceApache: and in this case it was something, I believe with the drivers
<kyncani> Andril: yep, kernel are not automatically removed, and that's a good thing because you need the old kernel when a new one does not boot. You remove them like any other package with synaptic. Just keep one or two old ones always in case you encounter a problem kernel-driver-related.
<noor> unavailable: oh lol ill just wait till its up in the package maneger?, also how do i get it from the repos?
<Starnestommy> home_: are you still able to use it?
<Nitricacid> ﻿﻿I am currently using emerald, but I do not wish to use emerald anymore. I want to use a theme for compiz called "atlantis". I do not know anything about compiz. Help? I tried in #compiz and no-one responded.
<SpaceApache> happymonkey: oh, you want to restart the driver instead of the interface?
<unavailable> noor terminal> sudo apt-get update
<xintron> Anyone got time to help me get TV out on my ATI x600 card to work?
<unavailable> noor terminal> sudo apt-get install firefox ?
<Andril> kyncani: respect - much thanks
<djouallah> i just removed a third parties repositories, how to remove all app installed from that repository
<happymonkey> SpaceApache: yes, I want to make sure I don't have to restart if something goes wrong with the driver
<kyncani> Andril: my pleasure :)
<danbhfive> djouallah: try synaptic
<djouallah> danbhfive, please is there any simple command
<home_> Starnestommy: yes but i have problems the pc is freezeing
<abdulla> PPL HELP!!!!
<abdulla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21241/
<Starnestommy> abdulla: have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto ?
<ginajohn> help me please im havin prob with ati drivers arrrggghh!!!
<home_> Starnestommy: and this is not the firstime i incounter this problem
<abdulla> Starnestommy,  yes i did
<unavailable> abdulla why do you use that driver?
<SpaceApache> happymonkey: sudo rmmod < above mentioned modules >
<abdulla> unavailable,  wht driver?
<unavailable> abdulla why not just enable restricted and go for the nvidia propritary drivers?
<ginajohn> does anyone kno how to install  ati-driver-installer-8-5-x86.x86_64.run
<Mortis> Does anyone know why when I try to install Ubuntu, it loads BusyBox instead of installing?
<SpaceApache> happymonkey: then, sudo modprobe ath_pci (and maybe the others, check lsmod after ath_pci)
<lizhi> hehe
<happymonkey> SpaceApache: sounds good, now for the test, make script with two options take out all drivers and up all drivers and I'll talk to you in hopefuly 10 min. - ok about ath_pci :)
<abdulla> unavailable,  i cant find it there
<ginajohn>  i can install it but it dont work
<Corty> Hi
<kyncani> Mortis: because the ubuntu kernel does not like your hardware (i think)
<home_> so??
<Mortis> D:
<SpaceApache> happymonkey: ok :) IM me if you want, I could probably whip up an auto-script :)
<Mortis> So does that mean I can't use Ubuntu?
<lizhi> what you guys talking about
<unavailable> abdulla, go to system > administration > hardware drivers
<Mortis> I had it installed through Wubi and it worked perfectly fine...
<unavailable> check the box in the only driver there
<unavailable> and restart
<noctem> the boot log on ubuntu is where?
<home_> Mortis: try kubuntu :D
<Starnestommy> home_: did the filesystem get checked with fsck recently?
<genii> ginajohn: See http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Manual_Method_.28installing_Catalyst_8.5.29   for help on that please
<Starnestommy> noctem: dmesg
<Mortis> I tried xubuntu
<Mortis> Same exact problem.
<Starnestommy> noctem: and /var/log/syslog
<noctem> thanks Starnestommy
<kyncani> Mortis: it means you could try an older version (7.10 gutsy) and maybe try upgrading from there
<Mortis> I can only imagine that kubuntu will do the same thing.
<genii> ginajohn: Don't worry if the version number there is different, the steps are same
<abdulla> unavailable, i cant find nividia there
<Mortis> Where can I download that from?
<lizhi> wow this is fun
<unavailable> abdulla what is there?
<kyncani> Mortis: you download from ubuntu.com i think
<home_> no Starnestommy and when its checking it cant do it cuz my root is read only and mounted ?
<Mortis> They only have 8.04
<lexide> dose this website work for you ? www.ar-es.co.nr/admin ?
<xintron> Anyone got time to help me get TV out on my ATI x600 card to work?
<danbhfive> lexide: yes
<kyncani> Mortis: nope, look for "complete list of download locations"
<Paladine> anyone available to help me with my sound?  I has suddenly died
<happymonkey> SpaceApache: ﻿it worked, I had to also remove ath_hal, so in the end not so difficult
<Mortis> Okay.
<Mortis> I see it.
<home_> no Starnestommy and when its checking it cant do it cuz my root is read only and mounted ?
<Mortis> That's all for 8.04, it's just different mirrors.
<happymonkey> SpaceApache: Networkmanager fired right up after I loaded those 2 drivers
<Starnestommy> home_: go into recovery mode then run fsck
<cb_> Hello i have a toshiba a70 realtek audio my system sounds work fine but i cant get anything else to work properly i get max 10 seconds of mp3 before it freezes same for avi
<xintron> Anyone got time to help me get TV out on my ATI x600 card to work?
<kyncani> Mortis: nope, try the "france free" server for example
<Pixeltime> Can someone tell me what this means ;)  http://paste.ubuntu.com/21246/
<BCM43> xintron: have you installed catalyst control center?
<home_> how can i go to Recovery mode ? with the life cd?
<home_> how can i go to Recovery mode ? with the life cd? Starnestommy
<Starnestommy> Pixeltime: it means that you forgot to install build-essential
<Mortis> Should I get Gutsy or Feisty?
<xintron> BCM43: I've tried that but that just fucked up my xorg.conf file and I had to restore the old one
<Starnestommy> home_: reboot, then press ESC at the prompt then select recovery mode
<BCM43> xintron: hmm..
<xintron> It gave me a very bad output on the TV though...
<Pixeltime> Starnestommy: From Add/Remove ?
<ginajohn> help If you are using the x86_64 architecture (64 bit), be sure to inst "ia32-libs" before proceeding! how do u do this?
<kyncani> Mortis: in chronological order : feisty < gutsy < hardy
<home_> and then how can i do the fsck Starnestommy
<Starnestommy> Pixeltime: no, sudo apt-get install build-essential, or use system > administration > synaptic package manager
<kyncani> Mortis: so try gutsy i'd say
<BCM43> xintron: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512500 look at this
<Mortis> So I can update to 8.04 from any of them?
<Starnestommy> home_: just type 'fsck' in the recovery mode terminal
<Pixeltime> okie ;) I b learining'
<unavailable> Pixeltime   terminal>  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kyncani> Mortis: you can upgrade to hardy from gutsy
<Mortis> Alright.
<abdulla> Guys, I only get a resolution of 800x600 on Ubuntu. This is my xorg [http://paste.ubuntu.com/21241/]. What to do?
<home_> ok brb Starnestommy wait for me
<cb_> this happens when i open ALSA Mixer http://paste.ubuntu.com/21247/
<Mortis> Is there anyway besides a physical CD or USB that I can install gutsy from?
<Mortis> I saw something about installing from the hard disk...
<Mortis> It looked really confusing though
<unavailable> rofl @ ","
<kyncani> Mortis: if after upgrading to gutsy, the same problem happens, then you will have to stick with gutsy until the next version (intrepid) comes out in october
<xintron> BCM43: how do I access ccc from the terminal then?
<abdulla> Guys, I only get a resolution of 800x600 on Ubuntu. This is my xorg http://paste.ubuntu.com/21241/. What to do?
<Mortis> Okay.
<kyncani> Mortis: short answer is you should install from a cd, it's the easier way
<BCM43> xintron: im not sure
<Mortis> I have no more blank CDs though :-/
<cb_> this happens when i open ALSA Mixer http://paste.ubuntu.com/21247/ i have system sounds, but mp3 and avi only play for 3 seconds
<unavailable> abdulla whats in your hardware drivers dialog?
<kyncani> Mortis: :D well, i guess you could install from usb then :)
<ginajohn> how do u inst "ia32-libs" in terminal?
<abdulla> unavailable, what do you mean? i did't get you
<Starnestommy> ginajohn: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<SuperQ> ginajohn: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<abdulla> unavailable, what dialog
<kyncani> Mortis: the good thing is that when a particular version does not work out for you, you only have to wait 6 months for the next version to come out :)
<unavailable> abdulla  in your hardware drivers dialog? system > administration > hardware drivers
<Mortis> 6 months is still a long time D:
<Mortis> But, it's not that Ubuntu doesn't work for me
<Mortis> The actual Linux distro works
<ginajohn> it says couldnt find package?
<Mortis> At least thru wubi
<Mortis> It fails to mount the disc though
<Pixeltime> Am I getting any closer ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/21250/
<abdulla> unavailable, broadcam b43 wireless driver
<BCM43> xintron: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183396 look though this
<abdulla> unavailable, only that
<HerbMonk> what software does ubuntu use to the digital camera (xps m1530 with built in vga 3mpg)
<BCM43> abdulla: one sec, ill give you a link
<unavailable> does it say "proprietary drivers are being used"?
<kyncani> Mortis: yeah, well, the easier way is to install gutsy and wait till ictober for the next version. Gutsy is not even a year old you spoiled child ;)
<BCM43> abdulla: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<xintron> BCM43: ok, I'll try that :)
<abdulla> unavailable, yes it does
<Xavura> Whenever I load a webpage it takes a long time saying "Connecting to ..."
<cb_> this happens when i open ALSA Mixer http://paste.ubuntu.com/21247/ i have system sounds, but mp3 and avi only play for 3 seconds
<unavailable> abdulla are you using  8.04?
<kaos> salve!
<Xavura> Could that be because one of the DNS entries is wrong
<ginajohn> sorry super q can u help?
<HerbMonk> what is the default program ubuntu uses to access a digital camera
<HerbMonk> ?
<schmitty> why don't i have the ability to shutdown or restart my pc. I must logout first. Then shutdown. I want to have that ability by hitting the red power button on the panel in gnome
<unavailable> mortis  http://www.teamteabag.com/2008/03/07/install-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron-from-usb/
<abdulla> unavailable, yes iam
<unavailable> abdulla and you have an nvidia video card?
<xintron> BCM43: I run "aticonfig --initial" and got this: "Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf Device section "Configured Video Device" must have a Driver line.
<ginajohn> E: Couldn't find package ia32-libs
<abdulla> unavailable,  yes i hav nvidia geforce 6150
<Mortis> I don't have a USB key either.
<unavailable> rofl is it a compaq?  abdulla?
<Starnestommy> ginajohn: did you enable the universe repositories?
<BCM43> xintron: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=816479
<ginajohn> how do u do that?
<Pixeltime> Starnestommy: Installed that, tryed to run the command again, got lots of 'cool' stuff, then this http://paste.ubuntu.com/21250/
<zanberdo> I have an older edgy server that I need to update, however it appears that my soures.list file is invalid.  Is there a cli command to find mirrors for a given install, in my case edgy?
<Starnestommy> ginajohn: system > administration > software sources
<surfup23> is anyone here having problems with the new firefox and saving images
<abdulla> unavailable,  iam on hp tx1000
<surfup23> i was trying to download a wallpaper, but it simply won't work
<surfup23> won't
<unavailable> http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/images/nvidia02.png&imgrefurl=http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/nvidia&h=444&w=489&sz=25&hl=en&start=2&um=1&tbnid=n2lcAnz5USXvtM:&tbnh=118&tbnw=130&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dinstalling%2Bnvidia%2Bproprietary%2Bdrivers%2Bubuntu%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-US:official%26sa%3DN
<jos1> has anyone been able to figure out a way to transfer files over a network from a ubuntu system to a playstation 3?
<nickrud> zanberdo edgy is no longer supported, but you can use old-releases.ubuntu.com to get the update manager updates so you can upgrade to a later version
<xintron> BCM43: I got this question while running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg": "Use kernel frambuffer device interface? Yes, no?"
<Starnestommy> Pixeltime: try installing libx11-dev
<nickrud> !upgrade | zanberdo
<ubottu> zanberdo: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<zanberdo> nickrud: thanks
<Starnestommy> xintron: choose 'no'
<BCM43> Starnestommy: thanks, i had no idea
<nickrud> zanberdo if you're using any ssl stuff, you really should upgrade immediately
<barto> join #ubuntu-fr
<BCM43> barto: it needs a /
<barto> oups
<ginajohn> ok how do u enable universal when in the menu?
<barto> yes i'm sorry lol
<nickrud> !gutsysources | ginajohn (works for hardy as well)
<ubottu> ginajohn (works for hardy as well): gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<BCM43> !sources | ginajohn
<ubottu> ginajohn: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<abdulla> unavailable,  plz say u can help me
<Pixeltime> Starnestommy: Installed them, same error
<shamus> what do I search for in synaptic to remove an old kernel?
<cb_> this happens when i open ALSA Mixer http://paste.ubuntu.com/21247/ i have system sounds, but mp3 and avi only play for 3 seconds
<Starnestommy> ginajohn: ubuntu software > community-supported open source software (universe)
<cb_> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BCM43> nickrud: ill try to get somone to set up a hardysources
<nickrud> shamus linux-image
<unavailable> ok when you first install ubuntu *before* you isntall any "open source" drivers or driver installers, ubuntu tells you that you need to enable restricted drivers for video to work
<unavailable> correctly
<shamus> nickrud: thanks
<abdulla> unavailable,  i dontget u
<abdulla> unavailable,  what should i do know
<BCM43> xintron: any luck?
<HerbMonk> what program do ya'll use for recording video files from vga cams
<unavailable> uninstall whatever you installed to try to install binaries
<HerbMonk> please
<xintron> BCM43: Not yet, but still reading :)
<unavailable> and enable restricted drivers
<BCM43> xintron: ok
<unavailable> and install the nvidia accelerated graphics driver
<xintron> BCM43: Btw, how do I find out what PCI BusID is the right one?
<nickrud> BCM43 updated hardysources, thanks
<abdulla> unavailable, this happened after i updated
<unavailable> updated what?
<unavailable> to 8.04?
<abdulla> unavailable, bfore i updated it was working perfectly
<nickrud> unavailable factoid
<abdulla> unavailable, no just small updates
<unavailable> hmmm
<abdulla> is there is a way to undo it know
<unavailable> cus i just updated and it works good
<home_> 10x fsck works
<home_> :D
<BCM43> xintron: another thread. yay. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=155876
<Starnestommy> Pixeltime: you might also need libxi-dev and libxrandr-dev
 * nickrud slinks off from unavailable, wrong conversation :)
<home_> Starnestommy: 10x dude you are a life saver
<home_> :D
<unavailable> nickrud factiod unavailable is unavailable
<Amunz> how do i change who 'owns' a file? im trying to copy/paste some pictures from one user to another, but it says permission denied because i dont own the files. any simple way?
<abdulla> unavailable, maybe if i undo it will work
<nickrud> don't tempt me ;-p
<unavailable> rofl
<Mortis> Is there any smaller install for Ubuntu?
<Mortis> They're all nearly 700mb and it seems that anytime I put them on CD some crucial files get cut.
<home_> Starnestommy: in the old 7.10 there was a auto fsck after 30 rebooting they need to pu it back :D
<nickrud> Amunz chown user:user files
<Starnestommy> Amunz: sudo chown username.username file
<unavailable> mortis maybe you have a bad burner
<BCM43> !min | Mortis
<ubottu> Factoid min not found
<BCM43> !minimal | Mortis
<ubottu> Mortis: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<abdulla> unavailable,  can u help me plz
<nickrud> !minimal | Mortis
<draginxx> Does anyone have alink to download firefox 2.0?
<BCM43> nickrud: ha ha, beat you this time!
<unavailable> abdulla im at a loss..... sorry
<Amunz> what if i deleted the user account for who owns the files? will chown still work?
<Jupp> Mortis, get a 700 MB cdr
<BCM43> abdulla: what is the prob?
<Hendrik|> Im trying to install the WPC54G PCMCIA wireless card, however nothing happens when I plug it in the slot. I have installed the proprietary drivers although it says "Not in use"
<Hendrik|> On Hardy
<Pixeltime> Starnestommy: Same error ;)
<home_> nickrud: i have problems with my rez conf
<abdulla> BCM43, iam sick of explaining the problem
<nickrud> home_ rez conf?
<abdulla> BCM43, sorry for this
<Mortis> I do have a 700MB one
<Mortis> It gets cut really close though
<unavailable> draginxx  http://oldversion.com/program.php?n=firefox
<Mortis> Some files get cut everytime I made a CD
<Y-Town> I just loaded ubuntu and the best resolution I can get is 800x600... Whats the best way to fix this?
<Mortis> with Ubuntu on it
<BCM43> Mortis: did you the ubottu's factiod?
<abdulla> BCM43, i cant set resolution higher than 800*600
<Mortis> Yeah
<unavailable> mortis maybe you have a bad burner
<zanberdo> nickrud: good point (about the ssl).   as these servers are running 6.10 atm, do I have ot upgrade them to 8.04 in order to take advantage of the ssl fix (it would make sense, as 8.04 is an LTS release, but aside from that)...?
<Mortis> I'm downloading a mini-disc now
<nickrud> Mortis I use 700mb disks for hardy, just wrote one today
<BCM43> abdulla: what card?
<draginxx> unavailable, this is for windows though right?
<draginxx> I wanted one for linux
<abdulla> BCM43, nvidia
<unavailable> yah
<Mortis> Hm. Well maybe it goes beyond that.
<home_> screen resolution nickrud you helped me when i was on 7.10
<BCM43> abdulla: which one?
<Mortis> I'm going to try Gutsy and see if my PC handles that better
<Starnestommy> Pixeltime: I'm not sure exactly which packages the configure script is looking for
<Mortis> I need to find more blank CDs or something though.
<abdulla> BCM43, nvidia geforce 6150
<BCM43> Mortis: use the minimal
<RadicalDreamer> Hello. I have a problem. All of a sudden my PCMCIA wireless card does not seem to work anymore. I have a Xubuntu 8.04 and my card is a D-Link DWL-G630. Revision E2.
<home_> and now i have the same problem nickrud and the ubuntu doesnt have the right drivers for my monitor
<BCM43> abdulla: did you do this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<tF`delta> hey i have this problem: i installed nvidia-settings and i use the official nvidia driver but when i run nvidia-settings it always apears a message "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver." what can i do to use Nvidia.
<unavailable> draginxx http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/firefox-2
<tF`delta> nvidia-settoings :P
<abdulla> BCM43, i will try it now
<unavailable> settoings?
<tF`delta> settings ^^
<tF`delta> damned xD
<Y-Town> How can I tell what video card I have?
<RadicalDreamer> Ifconfig wlan0 displays the right MAC address, and this morning it went just fine.
<draginxx> thanks
<BCM43> abdulla: look at this too http://forum.soft32.com/linux2/screen-resolution-ubuntu-ftopict52834.html
<BCM43> Y-Town: lspci
<nickrud> zanberdo take a look at /usr/share/doc/changelog.Debian.gz , something about prng seeding. If you have that,you have that fix
<zanberdo> tF'
<tF`delta> ya
<tF`delta> ?
<nickrud> home_ what kind of video card do you have?
<abdulla> BCM43, ok thnxs, hope thi helps
<BCM43> !tab > zanberdo
<home_> ati 9200 se nickrud
<unavailable> bcm43 i dont understand why he's not seeing the "nvidia accellerated graphics driver" in his "hardware drivers" dialog?
<home_> nickrud:  and philips 107E6
<BCM43> unavailable: im not sure, i got him to try some stuff
<unavailable> kuul
<zanberdo> tF`delta: I'm sure someone will correct me if this is the wrong approach, but what I've done in the past was to install nvidia-xconfig, run it (which updates your xorg.conf file, then removed it.  I beleive that when you install nvidia-xconfig it will want you to remove nvidia-settings.  So you will have to reinstall nvidia-setting after removing nvidia-xconfig
<Y-Town> BCM43: thank you
<nickrud> home_ put a copy of /var/log/Xorg.0.log  on paste.ubuntu.com
<BCM43> Y-Town: yw
<tF`delta> i already tried but it had no use
<dmsuperman> How can I adjust how much my scroll wheel scrolls by? If possible...is there a way to have scroll wheel acceleration?
<tF`delta> no diff
<RadicalDreamer> No ideas to my problem? :(
<zanberdo> BCM43: thanks for the note, but I'm pretty comfortable with using tab. tF is using a back tick (`) not a tick (') hence the tab not working.
<unavailable> draginxx you find it??
<BCM43> tF`delta: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=644515
<BCM43> zanberdo: ah, i just used tf and tab for him
<zanberdo> BCM43: yeah, next time. damn special case characters....
<eboyjr> "What would I like to do about menu.lst?"
<abdulla> BCM43, plz check this http://paste.ubuntu.com/21241/
<BCM43> zanberdo: lol
<eboyjr> I have no idea what to choose...
<Mortis> Would it be possible for me to run Linux on my spare hard drive?
<eboyjr> Mortis: You would probably need to edit your BIOS
<paytai> hi
<eboyjr> hi!
<Duncan> hello
<zanberdo> eboyjr: if you haven't modified your menu.lst file you might be ok, but it's always a good bet to back it up first.
<paytai>  but what has firefox 3????? it doesn't delete my personal datas.. for example, if I write something in the address bar there are the sites that I have visited recently
<unavailable> howdy
<abdulla>  Guys, I only get a resolution of 800x600 on Ubuntu. This is my xorg http://paste.ubuntu.com/21241/. What to do?
<Duncan> I can't seem to be able to connect to a WPA network.
<eboyjr> abdulla: Have you ever had a higher resolution?
<BCM43> abdulla: good idea asking in the channel, im not quite sure
<abdulla> eboyjr, yes
<draginxx> unavailable, yeah thanks mate :)
<abdulla> eboyjr, just before i did some updates
<unavailable> kuul
<eboyjr> abdulla: You can probably copy the xorg.conf that you find on the Live CD if you have one.
<brimestone> hey guys, anyone have any success with VPN on a sonicwall?
<unavailable> rofl
<ksax> hey, i downloaded the firefox 3.0 files, how do you install them (they are in .tar.bz2)
<abdulla> eboyjr, how do i do it
<unavailable> ksax i used ubuntuzilla
<abdulla> eboyjr, i have the live cd
<jrib> ksax: firefox 3 is in the repositories, you shouldn't be downloading anything
<BCM43> !ff3  | ksax
<ubottu> ksax: Firefox 3 Final is currently mirroring to the package repositories.  Please be patient. For best results, do not install via archives downloaded from mozilla.com.
<brimestone> ksax, using the add/remote app. you can get firefox 3.0 there
<zanberdo> ksax: you need to untar them
<unavailable> ksax but i had to edit the script to see tar.bz2
<zanberdo> ksax: tar -jxvf <filename>
<paytai> :(
<Duncan> ksax, it should be an automatic update
<home__> sorry nickrud what did need it to pass you?
<BCM43> paytai: that is odd, try asking on the firefox irfc
<brimestone> VPN sonicwall anyone??
<zanberdo> ksax: or better yet, do what BCM43 suggested. :)
<nickrud> home_ /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<unavailable> ksax sudo apt-get install firefox
<abdulla> DOES ANYONE HAVE TJ83 EMAIL
<abdulla> he can help me
<ksax> how do you do what he suggested
<MrKeuner> hi, totem recently stopped showing the subtitle files(.srt) which share the same name with the movie. Am I missing something?
<jrib> !caps | abdulla
<ubottu> abdulla: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ksax> thanks
<surfup23> unavailable, are the repositories upgraded to firefox 3?
<nickrud> abdulla what kind of video card do you have?
<zanberdo> ksax:  you wait for the repo's to update, then simply apt-get upgate or aptitutde upgate
<home__> nickrud: i have 3 :D
<unavailable> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<abdulla> here we go again
<abdulla> nickrud, nvidia
<nickrud> home_ heh. Maybe we'll try a different one
<abdulla> nickrud, nividia geforce 6150
<zanberdo> ksax: or use synaptec... whatever works for you (I prefer cli)
<BCM43> abdulla: my links did not work?
<ksax> okay
<nickrud> abdulla try  sudo nvidia-settings, if that doesn't work put a copy of /var/log/Xorg.0.log on paste.ubuntu.com
<home__> wait nickrud i have 2 and one is old
<abdulla> BCM43, no
<BCM43> abdulla: ok, sorry
<Duncan> Can someone help me connect to a WPA-PSK network. ?
<nickrud> home__ let's just work on the one in the machine :)
<abdulla> nickrud, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<zanberdo> !ask | Duncan
<ubottu> Duncan: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<abdulla> nickrud, ??
<ksax> it keeps saying its the newest version
<ksax> but when i open firefox it's beta 5
<nickrud> abdulla open that file with gedit, and copy and paste to paste.ubuntu.com. That's the log of how your X server started, has a lot of clues
<abdulla> nickrud, i cant find: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<zanberdo> ksax: you must wait... be patient... the repos are updating...
<ksax> ok
 * zanberdo chants "the repos are updating..."
<home__> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21261/
<ksax> sorry -- i'm not having much patience
<ksax> how long does it take for the repos to update?
 * unavailable notices the topic, which cleanly states firefox 3's status
<home__> nickrud: and in some HZ the flash isnt working
<abdulla> nickrud, i found it
<Seras_Ubuntu> Duncan, I did that last night. This page really helped me http://www.jeremychapman.info/cms/wpa-on-ubuntu-dapper-6.06-lts
<zanberdo> ksax: that's a question with no clear answer...
<nickrud> home_ abdulla you'll have to have patience with me, doing 3 things at once (one here)
<ksax> ok
<ksax> thanks
<Duncan> Seras_Ubuntu, Thanks, I'll try that. The problem I am having is that WPA networks don't show up as WPA networks.
<abdulla> nickrud, np :)
<Seras_Ubuntu> Duncan: Oh. Well, I'm fairly new to Ubuntu (Linux in general, actually) so I don't have too much experience with anything aside what I've read.
<abdulla> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu.com/21263/
<Dillizar> k nickrud but i have changed my nick now its no longer home is Dillizar
<RabidLockerGnome> Hey guys, do you know how I can remotely admin my Ubuntu server using a Vista laptop?
<Starnestommy> RabidLockerGnome: openssh-server and putty
<RabidLockerGnome> right on thanks
<nickrud> abdulla for you , you're using the vesa driver and not the nvidia driver for some reason.  do system->admin->hardware drivers, select nvidia and reboot
<Matthew12> I sudo apt got xmms2, it doesn't show up in the sound/video menu.
<nickrud> abdulla hopefully ...
<zanberdo> Duncan: can you be more specific when you say the WPA networks don't show up as WPA.  what do you mean?  Which tools/utilities are you using to view available networks?  have you tried iwlist scan?
<abdulla> nickrud, i cant find the driver there
<zanberdo> RabidLockerGnome: try putty
<Vanny> Hello
<Vanny> I am looking to install Ubuntu
<nickrud> home_ yours is not so obvious. what vid res do you have now, and what do you want?
<unavailable> ksax i did this, i installed ubuntuzilla... then edited the /user/local/bin/ubuntuzilla.py to to read .tar.bz2 instead of tar.gz  and to see /usr/lib/firefox/plugins as the plugin path. then ran ubuntuzilla.py -a install -p firefox -g
<nickrud> abdulla it doesn't say anything about nvidia at all?
<zanberdo> RabidLockerGnome: putty is freely available for windows platform.  Install (if you haven't already) openssh-server on your server and user putty to ssh into the server.
<Vanny> I only have DVD's and downloaded the ubuntu iso. How do I burn the ubuntu iso to DVD so it'll boot?
<Duncan> zanberdo, I am using gnome network manager to find the networks. And when I try to connect to the WPA network It thinks that it is a normal unencrypted network.
<Dillizar> nickrud: i have ati 9200 se but i cant put it on all Hz
<abdulla> nickrud, wow so thats why, ok how do i set it , any other way??
<nickrud> abdulla do   sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules , see if they are loaded. What version of ubuntu are you running?
<knubbe> when typing about: in my firefox, it says im using firefox 1.9, but i have 3.0 - known bug or should i report it?
<abdulla> nickrud, 8.06
<pist0l-fish> hi, has anyone been using apt-get? The repositories that came with my ubuntu distros can't seem to find apache
<nickrud> Dillizar all hertz? Not sure what you mean.
<Starnestommy> pist0l-fish: what about apache2?
<Vanny> Hi, is there a way to burn Ubuntu iso to dvd so it'll boot?
<Dillizar> sorry nickrud miss read :P
<zanberdo> Duncan: ok.  Sorry, this I can't help you with (I use KNetwork Manager for GUI interface).  You might try opening a terminal and from the shell run iwlist scan and see what you get.  You may have to provide your interface...
<pist0l-fish> Starnestommy: ahh :D
<Seras_Ubuntu> Duncan: What type of Router/Reciever are you using? I believe I read somthing about certain drivers being incompatible.
<abdulla> nickrud, its downlaoding
<abdulla> nickrud, does that mean it will work?
<nickrud> abdulla more and more likely
<zanberdo> knubbe: be sure you are in fact running the current version of firefox.  check the path to the binary and be sure it's pointing to the right firefox.
<Duncan> The router is a WRT54G running dd-wrt. and my wireless card is an atheros ar5007 with madwifi drivers
<abdulla> nickrud, what will happen after the download finish
<RabidLockerGnome> zanberdo, thanks for the help, now i just have to figure out why why my wireless access point isn't being detected
<nickrud> abdulla you will try the restricted driver step again
<knubbe> zanberdo: it's confirmed by other people in #ubuntu-se
<abdulla> nickrud, will i find the friver in the restricted drivers then simply enable it
<unavailable> ksax if you go that route...  when you are editing your py file search for tar.gz and replace with tar.bz2  and then search for "plugin path" and replace the follwoing string with the plugin path
<zanberdo> RabidLockerGnome: GL! :)
<Camda_sex_byn> .
<RabidLockerGnome> thanks :)
<Seras_Ubuntu> Duncan: Mmmm, Well, I'm running the same router, as a matter of fact. But the reciever is a Linksys as well. Have you had it working before on a different setup?
<Dillizar> nickrud: 1152*864 75hz but when i put it on higher hz its jaming my monitor and my flash on mozilla or other browser is not working
<Seras_Ubuntu> Duncan: As in, will it work with no secutity enabled?
<Duncan> Seras_Ubuntu, I've never had WPA working before
<zanberdo> knubbe: really? did they confirm that the version number is reporting incorrectly or that you are running the correct binary?
<Dillizar> nickrud: and btw its saying that i have 15'' monitor
<Duncan> Seras_Ubuntu, It works with no encryption, It is what i am using right now.
<knubbe> zanberdo: that it displays the wrong text when using "about:", but if you go via help>about it says 3.0
<nickrud> ok, you may need to fill in the horizontal and vertical refresh for your monitor in xorg.conf. Do you know the values?
<cb__> Hey here is my lsmod i have system sounds working but mp3 and avi sound freezes up and stops http://paste.ubuntu.com/21260/
<Dillizar> nickrud: when i am at the monitor resolution settings its showing that i have a 15" Philips
<BobSapp> say, anyone got experience using xmove with X connections forwarded over ssh connections?
<Dillizar> nickrud: thats what you said the last time :D and i dunno
<knubbe> zanberdo: that it's reporting incorrectly to answer your question :-)
<Seras_Ubuntu> Duncan: Which security setting are you using for your router? WPA Personal, or WPA2? Or have you tried multiple?
<zanberdo> knubbe: ok, so what was the questiont then again?  If it's a known issue, someone else has likely reported it, but you can certainly look to see if they have an if not report it.
<Duncan> I've tried WPA and WPA2
<nickrud> Dillizar but you don't agree? Then you need to identify the monitor by hand, look for the model number on the back. Are you the guy we found the specs by using the fcc id?
<gordonjcp> Duncan: can you get it to work with WEP?
<ginajohn> hi can u give me that guide for installing ati-driver-installer-8-5-x86.x86_64.run
<ginajohn> again please
<Duncan> gordonjcp, I havent tried wep
<gordonjcp> Duncan: if I'm setting up "unknown" wifi stuff, I usually try no encryption, then WEP, then WPA
<Dillizar> no nickrud but i am sure that is a 17"
<Seras_Ubuntu> Duncan: TKIP? (I'm really just running you through the settings I have working on my fresh install of Ubuntu.)
<Dillizar> :D
<knubbe> zanberdo: if you're using the latest firefox, type "about:" in the location bar and it should display an image and say say firefox 3.0 (i suppose), but it says 1.9
<Duncan> Seras_Ubuntu, Yeah, it was tkip
<Syco54645> hello i enabled drive sharing in linux via gnome so that i could share with a windows computer.  how do i connect to this share with windows?  i am having some trouble here.
<Duncan> gordonjcp, I will try wep now
<nickrud> Dillizar look on the back, google the info there until you're sure you have the right monitor, then search for the vertical and horizontal refresh rates (specs)
<gordonjcp> Duncan: it's easier to track down weirdass broken things with no encryption at all, rather than wondering if you've got the magic incantations right
<cb__> Hey here is my lsmod i have system sounds working but mp3 and avi sound freezes up and stops http://paste.ubuntu.com/21260/
<knubbe> zanberdo: gotto run, will check later if its reported already, i just thought i should check here first :-)
<cb__> after a few seconds
<Dillizar> nickrud: its not 107E6 its 107e66 thats what on the back
<zanberdo> knubbe: I'm not running 3.0.  Not all the extention I need are available with it yet.  However, I beleive you.  I'm just suggesting that you are likely not the only one to notice and there may already be a bug up, but you should check it and if not, add one..
<Duncan_> Okay, I'm on my other computer now
<Seras_Ubuntu> Duncan: Well, aside from your reciever, all your settings are mirroring mine. So unless it's some other wierdass thing I can't think of. I'd look at your reciever's drivers/settings.
<ginajohn> anyone?
<knubbe> zanberdo: ok! thanks for your assistance. happy midsummer
<Duncan_> I'm going to see if WEP works right now,
<nickrud> Dillizar X has gotten the right specs for that monitor, http://www.superwarehouse.com/Philips_107E66_Black_17_CRT_Monitor/107E66_27/ps/431078
<gordonjcp> Duncan_: WEP isn't very good, compared to WPA
<afallenhope> Anyone know if I can create a symlink from /FTP to /var/ftp?
<gordonjcp> Duncan_: you're talking minutes rather than several hours to crack ;-)
<zanberdo> afallenhope: not to be a smartass, but have you tried? :)
<gordonjcp> Duncan_: otoh there's a *lot* less to go wrong
<Dillizar> nickrud: 30 - 60 KHz horizontal scan and 50 - 75 KHz vertical refres
<Duncan_> yeah, that is my motivation for using WPA
<ginajohn> can any one giv me the link for the install guide for ati-driver-installer-8-5-x86.x86_64.run
<ginajohn> please?
<Duncan_> gordonjcp, WEP does work.
<afallenhope> zanberdo: yes... and I was unable to. hence the reason why I came here for help. smartass.
<nickrud> Ranges: V min: 50  V max: 160 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 71 kHz, PixClock max 120 MHz Dillizar from the log file. Same as the monitor. ThInKiNg
<gordonjcp> Duncan_: ok, so you can connect up and use wifi with WEP?
<Starnestommy> ginajohn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<gordonjcp> Duncan_: that narrows it down to your WPA config
<Duncan_> gordonjcp, Yes
<Hermanon> hi, i ran a configuration for a program but it told me :  checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<ginajohn> thank u :)
<zanberdo> afallenhope: well, your question didn't suggest that you'd tried and had a problem, nor did it describe with any detail what the problem was, so I just wanted to be sure you'd actually tried.
<Starnestommy> Hermanon: install libx11-dev
<jrib> Hermanon: what are you compiling?
<[[thufir]]> how do I determine which applications are using the network?  The system monitor shows heavy network usage and I would like to know more.
<Dillizar> nickrud: so there is not a problem ?
<Duncan_> gordonjcp, I am going to try WPA2 now
<afallenhope> zanberdo: clearly if 'm asking ... it's because I've tried.
<Pord> hi there i have my laptop connected to the internet on my wlan and have my main pc connected to my laptop...... how can i get it so it will share the internet connection from my laptop to my main pc?
<nickrud> Dillizar you should be able to go to 1280x1024 by the log ...
<Dillizar> nickrud: then why when i am at the monitor resolution settings its showing that i have a 15" Philips
<zanberdo> afallenhope: you haven't been in this channel long if you are going to make that assumption.
<gordonjcp> afallenhope: you still haven't really described the problem
<nickrud> Dillizar a bug in some database. It's still got the right info from the monitor
<Hermanon> jrib : kaptain
<gordonjcp> afallenhope: the answer to your original question is "yes, of course"
<Dillizar> nickrud: but on1280 i have only 60hz
<afallenhope> gordonjcp: i want to change the mount point of the /FTP to /var/ftp
<brimestone> guys, how do i install ipsec for ubuntu?
<nickrud> Dillizar gemme a sec!
<greya> Hi! I'm compiling here Lingvo dictionaries for Stardict with a patched dslcomp - and I get an error message when I try to compile all the "general" dictionaries (the abbreviation dicts are compiling very well)- Did anyone get such an error??? Thanks!
<ginajohn> sorry its the wrong link
<Dillizar> and what bout my brain nickrud:D
<m_newton> <brimestone> sudo apt-get install ipsec
<m_newton> i think
<jrib> !info kaptain | Hermanon
<ubottu> hermanon: kaptain (source: kaptain): Graphical front-end for command line programs. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.71-1.5 (hardy), package size 421 kB, installed size 724 kB
<ginajohn> im tryin to install ati-driver-installer-8-5-x86.x86_64.run
<Starnestommy> greya: what was the error message?
<afallenhope> gordonjcp: /FTP is mounted to /dev/sdb1 and I want to sylink the /FTP folder to /var/ftp
<jrib> Hermanon: kaptain is in the repositories, you shouldn't be compiling it
<m_newton> brimestone, you migt have to bg ipsec
<m_newton> brimestone, you migt have to bd ipsec
<brimestone> yeah, but after that... i try to use an ipsec protocol and i get this "error: Unable to find "ipsec (FreeS/WAN)" at "/usr/sbin/ipsec"!"
<m_newton> oh wait
<greya> Starnestommy: "Language 'English' is not supported" - that's the error
<Duncan_> gordonjcp, Once i switched the encryption to WPA2 i can no longer see the network with "iwlist scan"
<m_newton> sudo apt-get build-dep
<ginajohn> i had it given to me a while ago but i had to reboot
<gordonjcp> Duncan_: maybe your card doesn't support it
<Hermanon> jrib : thank u
<nickrud> Dillizar according to the specs of that monitor, on the web page I gave you the max at 1280x1024 is 60hz. Check the web page, make sure it's the same monitor
<gordonjcp> afallenhope: why not just change where /dev/sdb1 is mounted?
<Duncan_> gordonjcp, The card is new, I can't imagine that it wouldn't support WPA2
<gordonjcp> Duncan_: hm, dunno
<Dillizar> its the same nickrud but when is on higher Hz mt flash isnt working Ex youtube
<gordonjcp> Duncan_: I've never had a lot of luck with WPA, except when it comes to brute-forcing keys ;-)
<nickrud> Dillizar when you say higher hz, what hz?
<Duncan_> gordonjcp, lol :P
<Jack_Sparrow> Duncan_ just because a card is new does not mean the linux version of the drivers will support that
<brimestone> why is ipsec not on my sbin
<Dillizar> btw nickrud ive tryed now 1280 and i cant the pic is not on the whole display
<carlisle> Is there a WIFI tool in ubuntu to see what networks are accessible and whether one is connected or not?
<afallenhope> gordonjcp: because I want it to /FTP. lol
<nickrud> Dillizar try using the resize buttons on the monitor
<r-phael> Can someone please help? My upper and lower panel is gone and I cannot open any programs or anything!
<Dillizar> 75.80 nickrud
<Jack_Sparrow> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Duncan_> Jack_Sparrow, I am using madwifi drivers, WPA is supported by it.
<gribouille> hey guys, are you going to solve the firefox+google toolbar issue ?
<Dillizar> nickrud: its not liek that the other parts are like jam picture
<Dombre> Is there a bash command that displays the version of linux that is currently running?
<Dillizar> nickrud: just mixer of colors
<Starnestommy> Dombre: uname -r
<r-phael> What is the command to open the default terminal?
<nickrud> Dillizar then you are overdriving the monitor. the monitor is the prblem there
<Starnestommy> r-phael: gnome-terminal
<r-phael> Starnestommy: Thanks
<afallenhope> gordonjcp: it's easier this way. if I mount /dev/sdb1 to /FTP and create a symlink/hardlink from /FTP to /var/www. Would i have to chown the /var/ftp?
<nickrud> Dombre or lsb_release -a for ubuntu version info
<gribouille> hey guys, are you going to solve the firefox+google toolbar issue ?
<_N0W4Y0UT_> http://www.pennergame.de/change_please/7969777/
 * nickrud looks around, sees firefox developers? no
#ubuntu 2008-06-19
<Dombre> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Dombre lsb_release -a
<Dillizar> so nickrud there is nothing else to do exept to kill the monitor :D
<eureka> anyone upgraded to Firefox 3 on 7.10
<nickrud> Dillizar sounds like a plan :)
<Dillizar> lol
<r-phael> I tried to reset the panels using the command but it reads "no process killed"
<carlisle> What tool would I use to access WIFI networks?
<nickrud> r-phael then try  gnome-panel & , if it works, type exit
<Dillizar> nickrud: hmm so whant the pleasure
<nickrud> Dillizar a 30" lcd
<ginajohn> HELP ME PLEASE ITS DOIN MY HEAD IN LOL
<greya> "Language 'English(French...)' is not supported" - Did anyone get such an error message when compiling Lingvo dictionaries into dsl format??? maybe there something to patch more in the 'dslcomp.exe'??
<Dillizar> nickrud: holla holla you have 30
<nickrud> Dillizar no, a 24" rotating :)
<Starnestommy> greya: chmod +x file.bin && bsudo sh ./file.bin
<Dillizar> wide nickrud
<Starnestommy> greya: oops
<Dombre> What file does lsb_release -a call to get its information?
<Starnestommy> ginajohn: chmod +x file.bin && bsudo sh ./file.bin
<nickrud> Dillizar or tall. But 1280x800 on this laptop
<Starnestommy> ginajohn: er, sudo sh ./file.bin
<Syco54645> when trying to connect to a share on my linux machine from windows it will not accept the password.  anyone know how to fix this?
<Starnestommy> Dombre:
<Starnestommy> oops, sorry
<ginajohn> it dont work when i do that thop
<Dillizar> oh nickrud and i will buy tomorrow a new graphic card will i need to do smt else exept plugin' in
<Jack_Sparrow> Syco54645 smbpasswd -a user_name to add the user; you will be prompted for password; use same pasword as for that account on the Windows machine
<ginajohn> theres a full install guide som1 gave it 2 me earlier but i lost it
<Syco54645> Jack_Sparrow, what do you mean by use the same password as for that account on the windows machine?
<nickrud> Dillizar if you can't get it to work right off, boot in recovery mode and type    dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg , then exit.
<Starnestommy> ginajohn: was it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ?
<twobits> where are the volume sliders for individual applications hiding? this is a pulse audio
<Dillizar> lol nickrud i cant type that :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Syco54645 I dont do samba, but people say to have same user anme and password on both machines
<umberto> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ginajohn> nope it had an ati driver version after it
<Syco54645> Jack_Sparrow, ah ok.  thanks.  i will try that now
<cb__> Hey here is my lsmod i have system sounds working but mp3 and avi sound freezes up and stops http://paste.ubuntu.com/21260/ i have sound for maybe 3-4 seconds the it stops, video will still play tho
<nickrud> Dillizar sure, write in in your logbook. You do keep a logbook about what you do to your machine, right? ;p
<Dillizar> but i can boot the ubuntu right nickrud and then sudo it the drivers?
<hmuller> Where do I find a list of all hardy default installed packages?
<Dillizar> naw nickrud who use logbook this days
<nickrud> Dillizar yes. The technique I just gave you will reset ubuntu to use the default driver for whatever card is installed
<ginajohn> i need to install lib32 but i cant rememba the code
<twobits> ﻿where are the volume sliders for individual applications hiding? this is a pulse audio?
<Mortis> Would anyone be able to help me install Ubuntu through the hard-disk?
<eureka> is Firefox3 in any of the repos?
<Mortis> My hard drive is NTFS formatted
<Starnestommy> ginajohn: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<ian154> heyy i need help
<cb__> Hey here is my lsmod i have system sounds working but mp3 and avi sound freezes up and stops http://paste.ubuntu.com/21260/ i have sound for maybe 3-4 seconds the it stops, video will still play tho please help been trying all day?
<Dillizar> and what if i dont do that nickrud will be still able to boot ?
<ian154> canu help??
<Starnestommy> ian154: only if you ask a question
<nickrud> Dillizar it will. Will get any card working.
<ian154> oklol...
<siekacz> hello
<nickrud> Dillizar except maybe for the 9600 or the very latest ati's
<ian154> ok hav any of u done the touchmod thingi with a ipod touch??
<ian154> ok hav any of u done the touchmod thingi with a ipod touch??
<ian154> ??
<ian154> ???
<ian154> ??
<FloodBot1> ian154: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ian154> ??
<Dillizar> ok 10x nickrud i have a exam tommorow must study some and then off to bed it was nice chating with you and stuff see ya around i am sure i can finde some more problems :D wave
<[[thufir]]> how do I determine which applications are using the network?
<cb__> netstat
<Exilant> Can someone point me into the right direction? I have a 3g cell phone connected via usb, it can work as a modem (and did so in feisty), in dapper i don't see any devices that could work as a modem, any idea how to fix this?
<nickrud> Dillizar me also :)
<Dillizar> :D
<ian154> wat do i do after i hav the touchmod app installed and its on my itouch screen??
<cb__> Hey here is my lsmod i have system sounds working but mp3 and avi sound freezes up and stops http://paste.ubuntu.com/21260/ i have sound for maybe 3-4 seconds the it stops, video will still play tho please help been trying all day?
<Dillizar> nickrud: wow how old are ya if is not a problem :P
<nickrud> Dillizar 52
<hmuller> list of default packages installed, where?
<ian154> hello??
<ian154> wat do i do after i hav the touchmod app installed and its on my itouch screen??
<Dillizar> nickrud: what??? exem at 52 NAW
<emilioeduardob> hi! some times when playing opengl games or the screensavers activates, the pc hangs up, i can't reboot with ctrl alt del, not even with ctrl alt backspace, the only way is a hard shutdown. any other way to regain control of the pc?
<ian154> hello??\
<hmuller> ian154: if no one answered, then no one here knows
<Starnestommy> ian154: try asking someone in ##apple
<ian154> plz help!!!
<ian154> ok
<surfup23> hi guys
<Mortis> Would anyone be able to help me install Ubuntu through the hard-disk?
<Dillizar> *exam
<surfup23> can anyone help me connect my phone to my linux bluetooth
<Exilant> emilioeduardob: well, you could try to ssh into it
<Mo0oSaH> Mortis: check out the wikipedia for Wubi
<Dillizar> surfup23: are you on a laptop
<emilioeduardob> Exilant: is my only pc at home =(
<surfup23> yes
<ePax> What is the difference between Tork and Vidalia?
<Exilant> but i guess it's really locked and not possible in those situations
<surfup23> 7.10
<cb__> Hey here is my lsmod i have system sounds working but mp3 and avi sound freezes up and stops http://paste.ubuntu.com/21260/ i have sound for maybe 3-4 seconds the it stops, video will still play tho please help been trying all day Already installed ASLA mixer
<amenado> Mortis-> liveCD or alternatecd?
<Dillizar> surfup23: do ya have abutton on the laptop to turn on the BT
<Hermanon> hi ,how to install Kaptain on 7.04
<Mo0oSaH> amenado: i think he wants to install it without a CD
<surfup23> no i don't
<emilioeduardob> Exilant:  the funny thing is that the hd is still reading data and the music of the game continues. /the screen goes black)
<zanberdo> !kaptain | Hermanon
<ubottu> Factoid kaptain not found
<Exilant> emilioeduardob: deactivate firewall and give us the root password :)
<emilioeduardob> Exilant: =P
<Dillizar> surfup23:  go system>preferences>BT
<surfup23> there
<Dillizar> general
<Hermanon> !kaptain
<ubottu> Factoid kaptain not found
<amenado> Mo0oSaH-> i already understood .
<surfup23> yes
<Dillizar> lol Hermanon
<jrib> Hermanon: use your favorite package manager
<Dillizar> surfup23: receive files ....................
<jrib> !software > Hermanon (read the private message from ubottu)
<Exilant> emilioeduardob: then there might indeed be a chance that it could respond, and just the keyboard is locked
<Dillizar> surfup23: its easyer on KDE :P
<Mortis> Could the reason Ubuntu doesn't install on my PC be that my hard drives are NTFS format?
<]RandoM[> i have a dell m1330 laptop i just installed hardy heron on (amd64 version).. really impressed with how much works out of the box.. wireless was kinda funky though
<surfup23> haha
<Dillizar> surfup23: click it
<zanberdo> heheh
<amenado> Mortis-> yes if you are tryng to install from hd
<surfup23> i don't see any receive files
<emilioeduardob> Exilant: any other convination of keys? i tried going to console mode with ctrl alt f1 and had no luck
<Mortis> Well, I mean from a CD at the moment.
<Dillizar> does your phone finds the PC
<Mortis> Installing from a hard disk looks way too complex for a beginner.
<]RandoM[> the network manager doesn't work and none of the leds on the comp.. i need to enter specific access point info in to get it to work
<]RandoM[> it's an intel wireless card
<Dillizar> does your phone finds the PC surfup23
<surfup23> no
<surfup23> but let me try it again
<amenado> Mortis then stick with what you are comforatable with
<Hermanon> jrib : i searched the package manager for it but it found nothing !
<Mortis> I'm trying to
<Mortis> The thing is, the bootable disc doesn't install when I tell it to
<Mortis> It gets to the menu
<Exilant> i don't know any, ctrl-alt-backspace/f1 should work in most cases
<Mortis> I go to install, but it gets hung up on BusyBox
<Dillizar> surfup23: hows your notification area set on ?
<surfup23> always display icon
<surfup23> no it didn't find it
<zanberdo> Hermanon: search google.  there are a few references for ubuntu feisty kaptain that I've found.  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/kaptain/1:0.71-1.5 has link to source....
<surfup23> how do i know if its turned on or not
<Dillizar> surfup23:  only display when adaptor is present
<emilioeduardob> Exilant: ok. guess i'm stuck =P i'll try the new driver from ati that just got released =P
<surfup23> alright
<Dillizar> is it present :D surfup23 :D
<Mortis> I don't think it's my discs and nothing is wrong iwth my ISOs
<jrib> Hermanon: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrib> !pastebin > Hermanon (read the private message from ubottu)
<surfup23> i have an icon thats says ready for transfer
<Freman> So um, anyone know why my ubuntu doesn't boot any more? it can't find my hdd's (an older live cd works)
<surfup23> "ready for bluetooth file transfer"
<Exilant> emilioeduardob: well, you could try putting some watchdog program into the background
<Dillizar> and surfup23 can it transfer no a? hmmmm
<zanberdo> Freman: what changed?
<surfup23> nada
<Lynet> Freman: A more detailed error message would be helpful.. Do you get a "grub error number ###"?
<emilioeduardob> Exilant: good idea ;) i'll search for watchdogs for ubuntu
<Freman> the update 2 days ago
<Freman> no, it's not a grub error
<surfup23> maybe i don't have on my pc
<Freman> it drops me to busybox
<surfup23> how do i check for it, manually
<Mortis> Meh. This must be a rare case.
<Freman> /dev/sda isn't showing up there
<cb__> Hey here is my lsmod i have system sounds working but mp3 and avi sound freezes up and stops http://paste.ubuntu.com/21260/ i have sound for maybe 3-4 seconds the it stops, video will still play tho please help been trying all day Already installed ASLA mixer
<Freman> no errors, just busybox
<Dillizar> dunno surfup23 what kind of model is your laptop and you can D/L the Bluetooth File Sharing
<Lynet> Freman: What happens if you try to boot the older kernel?
<Freman> every kernel in the system does it :(
<surfup23> inspiron 6000
<surfup23> dell
<Syco54645> Jack_Sparrow, ok, it didnt work how you said to.  i just entered it into the smb.conf and it worked.  i was sharing it via gnome before.  ubuntu has made me lazy ;)
<Dillizar> google it surfup23 and find out if you have BT
<Dillizar> :D
<Mortis> o
<Mortis> Wait, Freman
<Mortis> Does your Ubuntu boot up, but when you try to install it goes to BusyBox?
<zanberdo> Freman:
<zanberdo> Freman: what about /dev/hda?
<Freman> no, my ubuntu works off an older livecd but the pre-existing installation is broken, it goes to busy box
<UBUNTUJAY123> whats a good firewall
<Freman> no /dev/[sh]d[abcde]
<kelvin-p> what should i do when the boot-up hangs on "running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)" during the installation process?
<surfup23> looks like it might not have it after all
<surfup23> well thanks for ur help dillizara
<surfup23> *dillizar
 * Dillizar slap surfup23
<Dillizar> :D
<shiv1285> hello Everybody
<surfup23> lol
<shiv1285> I have question if somebody can help me
<Nin10dude> Hey, just wondering if it's possible to edit the metadata in video files, and if possible, which programs would let me do that.
<Dillizar> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<shiv1285> i just upgraded my system to 8.04 versiomn
<Dillizar> !ask shiv1285
<ubottu> Factoid ask shiv1285 not found
<Lynet> Freman: Any error messages in dmesg relating to ide/ata/[sh]da?
<shiv1285> but my sound is not working after that
<Freman> actually I think there are a few warnings/errors referring to ata1 in dmesg. That's what lead me to belive it was a dud disk, but it wasn't as the live cd finds it fine
<Kidfork> Can dual-boot Fedora with Ubuntu Simliar to Windows with Ubuntu. Can i do this without burning the .iso to a disk?
<Freman> hold on I'll reboot off the hdd
<zanberdo> freeman__: from the sounds of it you don't have a working drive... you can boot from a live cd.  Can you see your drives then?
<Dillizar> shiv1285: download the volume control :D and see if the sound is off
<Dillizar> :D
<Exilant> iptables :)
<Hermanon> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21273/
<shiv1285> how do i download Volume control
<Freman> Livecd can see my drive.
<chowder> I have a question. I like using Ubuntu. I've tried gentoo and I hated it just cause it was so user unfriendly. Linux from Scratch nearly drove me insane. But the advantage that both have over Ubuntu is that you can install w/e you want from the get go. For example...I don't use evolution, tomboy notes, and many other apps. Isn't there a way that I can make my own custom build?
<Dillizar> shiv1285: applications>add or remove
<Lynet> Freman: Just see it, or does it mount it successfully too?
<jrib> Hermanon: all of your repositories are disabled, enable them
<Freman> it mounts, and works
<Dillizar> and shiv1285 find it there d'accord
<Lynet> Freman: Ok, that's a headscratcher.
<jrib> !minimal | chowder
<ubottu> chowder: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<lonran> hi everybody
<lonran> any good tool for audio format conversion?
<Freman> just waiting for the installed version to boot then I'll dmesg
<kelvin-p> i get "running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)" during the installation process, how do you get around it?
<genii> lonran: ffmpeg
<chowder> ty jrib
<Hermanon> jrib : how??
<Freman> tempted to compile my own kernel
<surfup23> is anyone here running conky
<ginajohn> grrrr im propa annoyed
<jrib> Hermanon: system -> administration -> software sources
<surfup23> i still have trouble getting it to stay below, its always on top
<shiv1285> I have volume control installed on my computer
<shiv1285> but it doesnot seem towork
<ginajohn> tryin to install ati-driver-installer-8-5-x86.x86_64.run
<chowder> jrib: but is it a live CD? because I don't know if it'll detect my wireless connection
<ginajohn> and ive lost my li32 files
<ginajohn> lib 32 files
<ginajohn> evrythin has gone pair shaped
<Hermanon> jrib : ok then ???
<jrib> chowder: no, use a wired connection for the install if you have issues
<Freman> it takes a long time to boot to busybox
<Dillizar> shiv1285:  go to hardware testing
<jrib> Hermanon: then try installing kaptain
<Lynet> Freman: Thing is, if there is a borked sata driver in the new kernel, the old one should work fine since it worked before. I would suspect file system errors or borked drive but it can't be that either since the livecd can access it fine.
<chowder> jrib: erm....that's not really possible
<ginajohn> can som1 please giv me the guide to gettin them back
<shiv1285> Where is hardware setting
<jrib> !customlivecd > chowder (read the private message from ubottu)
<jrib> chowder: is that what you want?
<Lynet> Freman: Do you know of any other changes you have done lately? updated bios or changed bios settings or something like that?
<Dillizar> shiv1285: system>administration
<Freman> nnope
<ginajohn> HELP ME PLEEEASE!!
<chowder> jrib: a custom liveCD would do the trick
<chowder> ty again
<Dillizar> ginajohn: WHAT
<jrib> !helpme > ginajohn (read the private message from ubottu)
<Freman> ATA1: SATA link up, APIC error on CPU0, ata1.00: qc timeout, ata1.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error), ata1: failed to recover some devices
<shiv1285> Should i go to Hardware Testong
<shiv1285> Testing
<Dillizar> YES
<ginajohn> i cant get my lib32 files back im running ubuntu 64 bit
<ginajohn> for my ati driver
<Freman> 2.6.20 works
<Freman> (I didn't try kernels far enough back
<ginajohn> ati-driver-installer-8-5-x86.x86_64.run
<]RandoM[> i'm having much trouble getting this intel next gen wireless to work properly.. transfers are sloooooow
<]RandoM[> max 35 kb/s
<Freman> yep, 2.6.20 defidently works, but the most recent kernel doesn't
<shiv1285> I did the hardware testing but i doesnot have any option for sound
<Dillizar> shiv1285: i will be leaving soon so hury and pls type me nick so i should know that you are asking moa
<Mascodo> nia
<shiv1285> oh ok
<shiv1285> nick : I did the hardware test but it did not have any option for sound
<cathartia> I used to be able to hit ctrl-alt-delete to lock the screen.  Now it dows nothing.  How do I set that back-up?
<Dillizar> shiv1285: DUDE THE FIRST TEST IS FOR SOUND PUTAIN DE MERDE
<BCM43> Dillizar: calm down
<Dillizar> :P
<Dillizar> sowwy
<BCM43> Dillizar: take three deep breaths
<Dillizar> lol BCM43
<shiv1285> nick: no problem!!! first test is of Resolution
<Dillizar> roflol
<Hermanon> jrib : thanks ur instructions have been of use really :)
<Dillizar> shiv1285: any sounds and the welcoming song?
<shiv1285> no
<shiv1285> nick : no
<Dillizar> lol
<Dillizar> dude
<Dillizar> not nick
<Dillizar> :D
<FloodBot1> Dillizar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dillizar> lol
<cathartia> I used to be able to hit ctrl-alt-delete to lock the screen.  Now it does nothing.  How do I set that back-up?
<Dillizar> MY NICK
<Dillizar> :D
<ginajohn> u lot have totally messed up my u :(buntu
<shiv1285> Dillizar: Sorry !!but do you have any other option to check
<Dillizar> wow so shiv1285 :D leme think
<Lynet> Freman: Do you happen to know which chipset is on your motherboard? nVidia?
<m_newton> how do you see the channels in xchat
<Dillizar> shiv1285: you said you have dl the volume control right?
<shiv1285> Dillizar: yes
<clash> hey! how can i get a sound for dropping files into trash ?
<candive> Is it possible to attach a screen shot to the ubuntu paste bin? How??
<Dillizar> shiv1285: ok like this GO system>preferences>sound
<jrib> candive: no
<carlisle> Hey, my firefox crashes every time I go on a page with a java applet on it. Any solutions?
<kitche> candive: no since it's not an image pastebin
<candive> Thank you
<Dillizar> shiv1285: and play with the drivers and put the volume control the all things on maximum can you do that
<cathartia> How do I lock my screen?
<recon> cathartia: Hit the quit button in the system menu, then hit "lock".
<carlisle> it pops up a warning if I trust the applet, but it crashes anyway.
<shiv1285> ok let me try
<Dillizar> shiv1285: put them all on autodetect d'accord
<cathartia> recon: I see: "switch user", "log out", "restart", "shut down", "suspend", and "hibernate"
<shiv1285> They are already on Autodetect
<shiv1285> Dillizar: When i try to test it ], i get the message audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<Freman> yeh it's an nvidia chipset
<shamguy4> ok... who wants to help me get compiz working? i have ati radeon rs300m
<clash> a great bug in gnome-2.22.2 - that there is no sound for dropping files over the trash-icon ....
<recon> cathartia: There should be a lock screen button in there. If not, I can't help you. Sorry.
<Dillizar> wow shiv1285 dunno
<kitche> cathartia: set a screen saver and have it need a password
<Freman> nVidia Corporation MCP65
<shiv1285> no Problem Thanks for your help Though
<Dillizar> shiv1285: what about mixer tracker
<cathartia> recon: what version of ubuntu are you running
<shiv1285> Dillizar :What is that?
<recon> cathartia: Gutsy.
<clash> i need this sound-event for the trash-icon - but no way :-(
<Dillizar> shiv1285: try to change all and test them you can see a test button on the right and find the right one
<shiv1285> In the Mixer track there is nothiong
<Imaginativeone> I need a Samba resource for newbies...
<monster1g> hey guys, whenever i run wow, i can hear it running but i cant see it on my screen. Does anyone know how to make it fit on screen?
<Dillizar> shiv1285: is there smt to put in the mixer
<carlisle> Can anyone help me with java applets crashing my firefox?
<shiv1285> Dillizer: no there is nothing
<dkam> Hey guys - my server (DL380 - G2) generates a NMI when I connect firewire devices - any ideas how to fix this?
<Dillizar> shiv1285: wait
<shiv1285> Dillizer: Sure!! no problem
<Lynet> Freman: It might perhaps have something to do with bios raid settings, could you enter bios and fiddle witht hem to see if it changes things?
<Freman> raid's completely disabled and running in ide mode
<shiv1285> Dillizar: Something is wrong with my laptop, Let me reboot my computer
<clash> probably all of you have a trash-icon with sound && don't tell me how to get it ...
<shamguy4> so... no one wants to help
<Lynet> Freman: Found this thread on kernel devel list: http://lkml.org/lkml/2008/3/9/136 Not sure if it will be helpful though.
<Lynet> Freman: Same chip, same error as far as I can see.
<jrib> clash: yes, we are all part of the no trash-icon event sound for clash conspiracy... more likely, we just don't know how to fix your issue :)
<jrib> shamguy4: you need to ask a better question.  State the actual problem in detail on one line
<shamguy4> i want to get compiz to work. I dont know why but when i press the cube or any settings under the advanced desktop settings they dont work
<dmsuperman_> shamguy4, /j #compiz
<dmsuperman_> when there are people there they are usually wonderful help for compiz issues
<jrib> shamguy4: if you get an error, you should say the error, instead of just "don't work"
<clash> jrib: ^^ i see... i don't know why there is no system-preferences-sound event for it. it is a must :-)
<Dillizar> shamguy4: control+alt hold them and then the left mouse button
<shiv1285> Dillizar: Are you there?
<Dillizar> :D
<shiv1285> The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.
<shiv1285> You can remove the volume control from the panel by right-clicking the speaker icon on the panel and selecting "Remove From Panel" from the menu.
<Dillizar> shiv1285: yes
<shiv1285> Dillizar:This is the message i get when i double click on the Volume control
<Freman> reading that thread now
<Dillizar> shiv1285: go to sound
<shiv1285> Dillizar: I am there
<Dillizar> and
<shamguy4> nope it doesnt work. I applied the cube and it still wont show anything no matter if i hold ctrl and alt and press mouse
<warriorforgod> What is the command to start kde4 manually?
<shiv1285> Dillizar: But nothing works :(
<shiv1285> Dillizar: It freezes
<Freman> Lynet, zanberdo, Mortis - the solution is pci=nomsi
<Freman> at least for me
<shiv1285> Dillizar: When i click on test
<Dillizar> shiv1285: go to sound next to general
<Freman> thanks for pointing me at that thread :)
<Lynet> Freman: No prob, glad it helped.
<Freman> now... if I could just fix the themes not remmembering my font colors
<Freman> every time it boots I have to reset it to darklooks to get the right colours
<Dillizar> and see if your play system sound and your mixer are on
<afallenhope> what's a good packet sniffer that's GUI for gnome? don't name wireshark.
<Mo0oSaH> how do you open an application from terminal and be able to close terminal without closing the app?
<kitche> Mo0oSaH: have to put the process in the background with command &
<crdlb> Mo0oSaH: appname & disown
<kitche> Mo0oSaH: the apllication will stay infront
<Mo0oSaH> disown was what i was looking for thanks
<shiv1285> Dillizar:I cannnot find general
<Dillizar> go to sounds shiv1285
<shiv1285> Ok I am sound Preferences
<shiv1285> Dillizar: What do i do next?
<shamguy4> i think compiz isnt started.. how do i start compiz...
<carlisle> Can anyone help me with java applets crashing my firefox?
<Dillizar> you have devices sounds and system beep go to sound shiv1285
<shiv1285> I am there
<Dillizar> are the two lil boxes are sellected
<IndyGunFreak> shamguy4: system/preferences/appearance/visual effects tab.. change it to extra
<shiv1285> Dillizar: Yes they are
<Dillizar> shiv1285: ok
<lakis1982> how do i change my power settings ... where are they ??? i want to make the computer automatically going into sleep mode after 20 minutes of inactivity
<leeping2008> Hi there, is there anything I can do to prevent the message "The authenticity of host 'xxxxx' can't be established. Are you sure you want to continue connecting?" when I log into a system via OpenSSH?
<IndyGunFreak> lakis1982: i might be over thinking it, but how about system/pref/power managemnt?
<lakis1982> where is this ?
<lakis1982> i have kde 3.5.9
<leeping2008> I know a few specifics about my problem, but I'll save my breath until someone's interested in talking about the problem :)
<massmc> lakis1982, system/preferences/screen saver/power management
<Dillizar> shiv1285: now i really dont know ask again for some one else cuz here is 02.30 and a have a exam tomorrow ask for some command to update your sound card drivers or smt i am really sorry see ya
<kitche> leeping2008: : accept the key for the host :)
<IndyGunFreak> lakis1982: well, i consider KDE an eyesore, so i really coudln't tell you in KDE.. ask in #kubuntu
<shiv1285> Dillizar: no problem!!! Thank you so much for your help
<Dillizar> see ya
<kjs_> Is it possible to resize a windows partition and install Ubuntu using the Alt CD? Or will i need the GUI LiveCD version ?
<lakis1982> in the power saving tab , there only appears one setting .. its the setting for the monitor to turn off after some minutes
<IndyGunFreak> kjs_: of course it is.
<leeping2008> kitche, that's what I've been doing.  However, openSSH seems to connect on a different port each time I log in - this is a consequence of the queue software that my Beowulf cluster uses
<IndyGunFreak> kjs_: you just need to be comfortable resizing using text, rather than a GUI
<RabidWeezle> kjs_, you can resize with the alt cd I thought
<shiv1285> Dillizar: Good luck for your exam
<leeping2008> And a different port seems to result in a different key being generated (which ironically wasn't a problem until the OpenSSH security update!)
<RabidWeezle> kjs_, if you need a gui, look up the gparted live cd and use that
<kitche> leeping2008: openssh generates one key per host
<kjs_> ok kool im fine without a gui just checking it was possible, guess i should defrag the windows vista partition first?
 * IndyGunFreak loves Partedmagic Live.. I use it before using Alternate install CD's
<kjs_> na i dont need a gui.
<RabidWeezle> the gparted live cd will let you make and move your partitions and stuff, then you boot your ubuntu cd and voila
<NickGarvey> ah yup that's what I do
<NickGarvey> gparted all the way
<RabidWeezle> hooah
<IndyGunFreak> kjs_: then if you don't need a GUI, its a piece of cake really, you justneed to know how many mb you want to set your ntfs partition to, resize it, then set the rest of it up for linux
<RabidWeezle> I used it to shrink my windows partition on this machine down to 80 megs
<kjs_> 80mb ???
<leeping2008> kitche, what I'm seeing seems to contradict this because I'm connecting on a different port each time. I'm looking for a way to configure my openSSH login so that it will automatically answer "yes" to this question whenever it is asked
<IndyGunFreak> 80mb?..lol, whats on that partition?.. dos 6.2?
<kjs_> ahhaha
<RabidWeezle> lol
<RabidWeezle> nothing really
<IndyGunFreak> RabidWeezle: obviously, windows isn't even there..lol
<kjs_> vista is about 8gb now i think.
<RabidWeezle> I had to keep it though to keep it from messing up grub
<RabidWeezle> so I shrunk it as far as I could
<IndyGunFreak> RabidWeezle: grub will install fine w/o windows.
<RabidWeezle> which the smallest size I could make it was 80 megs
<shamguy4> ok so I tried starting compiz and i get a tiny message that says " Checking for Xgl: not present.
<shamguy4> Found laptop using ati driver.
<shamguy4> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity "
<kjs_> its awfull only reason i keep it on there is for when a client calls and i need to  talk them over the phone whow to do some thing in vista.
<RabidWeezle> yeah, I had windows installed when I installed ubuntu
<RabidWeezle> then I decided to take it off
<Ademan> hey does anyone know a softer kill signal than -9/KILL ?
<WannaBe> i need help getting my sound working on my toshiba satelite a110
<IndyGunFreak> RabidWeezle: i see.. so you just kinda shortcutted it.. eh.. not a bad idea.
<RabidWeezle> so I just formatted  the windows partition and shrunk it
<kjs_> cant use a VMWare / vbox as it will break the EULA  as its OEM Vista...
<dmsuperman_> How do I convert the .ogv file recordMyDesktop gives me to a normal .avi I can send to a windows user?
<IndyGunFreak> kjs_: i generally wipe my posterior w/ the EULA from MS
<kjs_> .ogv can be played on windows.
<IndyGunFreak> yup
<kjs_> iirc vlc play oggs dmsuperman_
<RabidWeezle> If I followed my eula, I wouldn't be running gentoo on my xbox...
<kjkjkj> .
<kjs_> IndyGunFreak: its a company laptop...
<RabidWeezle> but that's a conversation in a different channel
<IndyGunFreak> kjs_: ah, gotcha.. well, that is different..
<david_> how do i get an installed wireless device to work?
<WannaBe> i need help getting my sound working on my toshiba satelite a110
<fbc> how do I determine what my default system temp directory is?
<kjkjkj> .
<kjs_> eula doesnt matter in that case RabidWeezle
<IndyGunFreak> WannaBe: running hardy?
<WannaBe> IndyGunFreak, yes i am
<kjs_> company =every thing legal.
<dmsuperman_> kjs_, [00000281] main playlist: nothing to play
<IndyGunFreak> WannaBe: hmm, how does lspci identify your sound device
<WannaBe> IndyGunFreak, one sec
<kjs_> dmsuperman_:  transcode it with mencoder ?
<RabidWeezle> did you try googling for <laptop brand> <laptop model> sound ubuntu?
<RabidWeezle> not to sound smart or anything
<RabidWeezle> but good is loaded with all sorts of great fixes ^_^
<IndyGunFreak> RabidWeezle: i just did, doesn't look good for him
<RabidWeezle> google*
<RabidWeezle> ouch
<Popoi> when i try to download a file from rapidshare/mediafire throu firefox i get the message: cannot create file temp/xxxxxxx, not enough space on disk. but i have 10gb free
<RabidWeezle> laptop's are soo finicky
<WannaBe> IndyGunFreak, i dont see it
<RabidWeezle> mine was a pain to setup
<ferris_> I have googled and can't find how to change my workgroup from the command line (ubuntu 8 server version fresh install)
<WannaBe> IndyGunFreak, nvm got it
<IndyGunFreak> RabidWeezle: mine run sawesome.. wireless is kinda tricky because its misdetected by the kernel, but i have a patched versio of madwifi, that makes it run perfect in about 5min
<RabidWeezle> mine kept trying to overheat because their fan control system in the bios is terrible
<RabidWeezle> IndyGunFreak, I use that other wifi driver
<RabidWeezle> can't remember the name of it atm
<RabidWeezle> fw-cutty
<RabidWeezle> fw-cutter
<RabidWeezle> something like that
<WannaBe> IndyGunFreak, my card is  ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller
<IndyGunFreak> Rabbitbunny: yeah, thats for broadcomm.. i'vef heard its pretty difficulgt(although supposedly much easier in hardy)
<RabidWeezle> wifi runs great ^_^
<kjs_> anyone else runnign ubuntu on a dell vostro ?
<dmsuperman_> kjs_, the manpage for it seems to be for mplayer...do you know off the top of your head the arguments i'd need to use to convert it to something viewable for a windows user?
<RabidWeezle> I wireless recieves the neighbors on the pccard adaptor then sends to my wireless router to the rest of my network
<warriorforgod> Has anybody here successfully used nx to connect to ubuntu running kde4?
<RabidWeezle> from the internal
<kjkjkj> can someone kick my nick carlisle from the room? I want to use it again.
<RabidWeezle> using iptables, dnsmasq, and ipmasq
<kjkjkj> I got disconnected
<FuRom> Does anyone know if there is a yahoo client that has all the features, like web cams and sound? <_< Talking to family via text sucks, and pidgen doesn't have sound/vid
<kitche> kjkjkj: it will time out if it's registered though you can just ghost it
<IndyGunFreak> WannaBe: hmm, strange.. i cna't find much on it.. might try the forums... http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<RabidWeezle> kjkjkj, if you register your nick, you can kill your own nick
<NickGarvey> please don't kill nick!!
<kitche> FuRom: not really since msn clients are not there yet
<NickGarvey> (heh sorry couldn't help it)
 * IndyGunFreak shot a nick just to watch him die..
<RabidWeezle> lol
<IndyGunFreak> gotta love johnny cash
<leeping2008> Is there an option in ssh_config where I can automatically accept the host key and save it to known_hosts?
<kjs_> dmsuperman_: http://ajithc.wordpress.com/2006/09/25/mencoderffmpegtranscode-other-media-relared-scripts/  and http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Mencoder_Introduction_Guide HTH
<FuRom> kitche, know if any of the older versions of yahoo work right with wine?
<kitche> FuRom: no clue but even then you still won't have webcame support most likely
<ferris_> I have googled and can't find how to change my workgroup from the command line (ubuntu 8 server version fresh install)... I am finding info for samba only... i do not have samba installed
<asmo[B]> amarok good for an ipod?
<kjkjkj> gtkpod is good
<FuRom> kitche, ah, k =/
<kitche> FuRom: the official yahoo client is not good? enough been a while since I used it
<kjkjkj> I tried banshee it couldn't recognize my iPod
<FuRom> kitche, well, 8.0 doesn't even login.
<FuRom> and neither does 9.0 beta
<FuRom> and I dunno where to get older version
<FuRom> versions*
<asmo[B]> kjkjkj: gtkpod a package?
<dmsuperman_> kjs_, thanks a ton :D
<kjkjkj> yea
<NW2190> Hey, my comp randomly stops downloading torrents and then reconnects periodically throughout downloads. Does anyone know what could cause that?
<asmo[B]> kjkjkj: right on, thanks I'll try it out :)
<kjs_> dmsuperman_: np
<leeping2008> Never mind, I found the solution.  I had to add "StrictHostKeyChecking no" to the ssh_config file.
<dfgas> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<ferris_> I have googled and can't find how to change my workgroup from the command line (ubuntu 8 server version fresh install)... I am finding info for samba only... i do not have samba installed
<Storrgie> I have a laptop with 4GB of ram, will Ubuntu x32 address all my memory?
<mooseman089> does hyperthreading in ubuntu offer any speed increase?
<Storrgie> I have a laptop with 4GB of ram, will Ubuntu x32 address all my memory?
<warriorforgod> Was the issue fixed in 8.04 that was kill laptop hard drives?
<Starnestommy> warriorforgod: what issue?
<oli__> Hi
<warriorforgod> Starnestommy: There was an issue in 7.10 where it was constantly polling hard drives and decreasing the lifespan.
<oli__> Hi everybody
<kitche> Storrgie: if it's just 4gb yet
<kitche> Storrgie: yes*
<kumar14> is it allowed to sell ubuntu cds?
<Starnestommy> kumar14: it is.  It's one of the fundamental freedoms of free/open-source software
<Storrgie> kitche: but will it address all 4? or just 3.4-3.6
<kitche> Storrgie: from me knowledge anything higher then 4gb you need PAE support
<Storrgie> kitche: I dont know how to enable PAE in linux
<kitche> Storrgie: Ubuntu most likely has it built in the kernel by default
<javier> hello, i have a problem i cant really explain, so ive got a link so you could see how i see my dektop.  http://img266.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pantallazofv4.png
<kjs_> problem your top bar ?
<javier> and in the login menu its even smaller the screen, when i log in only the top pannel is this small but in the login menu its all the screen smaller
<javier> yp
<kjs_> have you tried restarting xserver ?
<javier> kjs_ yup
<kjs_> ctrl alt backspace
<iwkse> hi all, i installed on ubuntu hardy, apache2 version 2.2.8-1 and i can't access to it from remote clients. it works from inside lan. Anybody experienced that? (to precise, is not a router NAT problem since i tested apache on debian here and works ok)
<kjs_> javier: have you install a diff graphics driver lately?
<kjs_> have you checked the xorg conf also?
<javier> kjs_, i dont know
<Mo0oSaH> does anyone have kiba-dock installed and is willing to post physics settings?
<Mo0oSaH> i screwd mine up
<javier> i installed the ubuntu intel driver today
<siekacz> i have a problem with flash and webcam
<javier> kjs_, no i havent checked it
<kjs_> this NTFS resize is taking its time..
<ParkerW> Hey guys
<s0bi> ;-0
<ParkerW> Is it possible to turn a Jump Drive into a Keycard? Like so that my computer cannot log in without it?
<leachim6> How the heck do I get this policykit crap off of my hardy
<leachim6> I want it gone ... all of it
<javier> kjs_, the login screen is as small as the top pannel but squared, all arround
<olibj> Hi all
<kjs_> javier:  have you rebooted it?
<kjs_> and done a recent update?
<ParkerW> No one know?
<leachim6> you know what ... it's not policykit's fault ... I'm sure policykit is a fine bit of software ... but whoever configured it was high on crack or something because it doesn't make sense
<kjs_> hhaaha
<ParkerW> !policykit
<ubottu> Factoid policykit not found
<iwkse> leachim6, thanks for the hint..
<_Net> ParkerW: Im interested in your question too, I hope you find an answer
<kjs_> configuring software on crack is awsome.
<ParkerW> _Net I am sure it can be done, I think it's just a matter of finding some software.
<ParkerW> However, may Google searches have turned up all the wrong answers.
<leachim6> so how long has this crap been going on
<olibj> Hi all I am relatively new to ubuntu and I have a small problem (literally) ..the letters on my login screen are really small anyone know how I can fix that ?
<leachim6> I'm sure you guys are getting tired of hearing about Policykit huh
<_Net> Ya, it seems like a difficult topic too.
<ParkerW> leachim6: What is Policykit?
<leachim6> ParkerW, it's a POS piece of software that was shoved into hardy and not configured
<olibj> Has anyone else experienced that ?
<ParkerW> No, what does it do.
<leachim6> It's SUPPOSED to enforce policies for certain users
<leachim6> kind of like permissions
<leachim6> to say which users can do what
<leachim6> 'cept it's totally out of whack in hardy so you can't edit users or groups
<leachim6> users-admin doesn't work at all in hardy
<albuntu> javascript in firefox is not working for me. can anyone help ?
<leachim6> can anyone else get users-admin to work on hardy ?
<leachim6> albuntu, update firefox
<albuntu> leachim6 just did it
<Jordan_U> albuntu, Do you have it disabled?
<albuntu> its not working after that
<leachim6> hmm...
<ParkerW> Perhaps you should just stick with what is, and not try to change imperitive components.
<jrib> leachim6: it works fine here.  What exactly is the issue you are having?
<albuntu> Jordan_U how can i check it
<leachim6> all the buttons are grayed out
<leachim6> including the unlock button
<shiv1285> Hello Everybody
<jrib> leachim6: how are you running it?
<leachim6> sudo users-admin
<jrib> leachim6: don't use sudo
<Jordan_U> albuntu, edit -> Preferences -> Content -> Enable javascript
<leachim6> I tried it without also
<leachim6> same luck
<shiv1285> Can anyone help me and tell me how do i boot the system with Kernel 2.6.24.11
<albuntu> Jordan_U its active
<jrib> !who | leachim6
<ubottu> leachim6: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<leachim6> sorry
<shiv1285> Or change the kernel  2.6.24-11
<ParkerW> Does anyone know if it's possible to Have a USB Flash Drive with an ever changing crypto key to loggin?
<jrib> leachim6: run it from your menu
<leachim6> jrib, I tried without sudo also and it doesn't work either ... everything is still grayed out
<albuntu> ok i just reinstalled it and everything is fine now
<leachim6> I use openbox ... there is no menu ... and how would that change anything
<iwkse> shiv1285, on boot press Esc and select the kernel you want
<leachim6> I'll just run gnome-panel then
<shiv1285> ok let me try
<shiv1285> iwkse: Thanks
<leachim6> same thing
<leachim6> everything is still grayed out
<olibj> Hi can anyone tell me how I change the size of the letters in the login screen ?
<Mr_Cheeto> Hello! Is there some way i can get drivers for my Nic? Please be quick my connection will kick me soon
<jrib> leachim6: please hilight me if you want to get my attention...
<elTigre> Hi ... I'd like to create an application that is easy to repackage....
<elTigre> where do the media files go?
<leachim6> jrib, the menu didn't work either ?
<leachim6> that wasn't a question...
<iwkse> olibj, you have to edit the gdm desktop xml configuration file
<ParkerW> No idea?
<elTigre> sorry wrong channel
<Mr_Cheeto> i'm new to linux, how do i install/find drivers?
<olibj> Thanks iwkse
<leachim6> iwkse, no you don't ... just type sudo gdmsetup
<ParkerW> Bloody Hell, some of you claim to work for DOD
<jrib> leachim6: run it from a regular terminal (not as root) without sudo and pastebin the output you get
<iwkse> leachim6, gdmsetup doesn't let you to change fonts
<leachim6> alright
<NickGarvey> Mr_Cheeto: most drivers are built right in, having difficulties with one in particular?
<leachim6> Ohh
<jameslr> ParkerW: they would tell you but they'd have to shoot you
<nickrud> Mr_Cheeto nearly every driver you might need is already in the kernel
<leachim6> ** (users-admin:7948): CRITICAL **: Unable to lookup session information for process '7948'
<leachim6> I googled it ... and it led to an unresolved bug on launchpad
<Mr_Cheeto> ok but i want to update one, it's my Realtek RTL8139 ethernet card
<jameslr> if your RTL8139 isn't working then it's the card...not the driver
<jameslr> that's the most generic driver known to man
<leachim6> jrib, ** (users-admin:7948): CRITICAL **: Unable to lookup session information for process '7948'
<Mr_Cheeto> -.- it is not my card, it is in fine condition
<dmsuperman_> Mr_Cheeto, and you know this...how?
<Mo0oSaH> ﻿can someone post the 6 values for the their physics settings of kiba-dock?
<darthanubis> tasksel just tried to trash my system. Where can I find a history of what it removied?
<jameslr> because he's Mr_Cheeto
<q_> Hola, cual es el pakete que necesito para que wine tenga el manejador Esound?
<jrib> leachim6: do you have gnome on this machine?  Can you see if it happens there?
<darthanubis> !sound | q_
<SiegeX> my work gave me a laptop that according to dell could either come with WXGA or WXGA+ capabilities. Is there a tool that I can run that might tell me if mine supports WXGA+ (1440x900)?  Or is the only way to alter Xorg.conf and set "1440x900" as the first option and restart X?
<ubottu> q_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jameslr> q_: try sudo apt-cache search esound
<darthanubis> please
<leachim6> jrib, yeah , I just ran it from gnome-panel
<Mr_Cheeto> i tried the Wake-On-Lan, are there other ways to kick start it?
<q_> ok
<DamienMiranda> What's a good media player for ubuntu that has a now playing list
<Mr_Cheeto> dmsuperman, because it works fine in all other OS', Ubuntu, Windows and such
<jrib> leachim6: no, after logging into GNOME, if that's possible
<Mr_Cheeto> and my network works fine for short bursts, how do u explain that?
<leachim6> you mean through GDM ?
<leachim6> I don't use GDM
<spideyman> im talking to my ip provider hes trying to do a remote setup for me I dont have the heart to tell him im on linux. he really wanted to try this
<Mr_Cheeto> my settings seem to revert to old settings every minute or so
<leachim6> jrib, here is a forum post about it -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=653921
<jrib> leachim6: GNOME, the desktop environment
<olibj> iwkse can you tell me the locations of the file ?...
<olibj> *location
<_stony> it's miller time!
<iwkse> olibj, /usr/share/gdm/themes/<your_theme>/<your_file.xml>
<leachim6> jrib, how would that change a single thing ?
<Mr_Cheeto> why would my network revert to default settings every minute?
<Mr_Cheeto> is there a way to lock down my settings so they can't move?
<jrib> leachim6: ugh, good luck with your issue
<leachim6> jrib, I'm just curious ... I wasn't trying to be ungrateful ...
<leachim6> jrib, I'm just saying
<jameslr> Mr_Cheeto: how are you setting the settings anyway? through the GUI?
<hanzahar> hello anyone knows a script for ubuntu hardy to install flash (to view youtube) and java runtime... ?
<Mr_Cheeto> jameslr, yes, and it works fine for a bit but then it just reverts back on its own
<Mr_Cheeto> i do reset in konsole and it makes no difference
<Mr_Cheeto> restart*
<jrib> leachim6: I can't recreate what you are experiencing here on GNOME.  So I want to know if it is because of some setup that GNOME does or if it is something else
<Mr_Cheeto> what is Passive mode? should that be disabled or enabled?
<Renegatu> any admin here?
<jrib> leachim6: the only way I recreate your issue is if I run 'sudo users-admin'
<olibj> iwkse got it so what exactly do I change ?
<Starnestommy> Renegatu: admin of what>
<Mr_Cheeto> what is passive mode? should it be enabled?
<iwkse> olibj, search for font
<gaintsura> hey all, I've got a Toshiba laptop that has a built in webcam, I installed the camera monitor, but the camera is not configured, cant seem to find any guides or anything, can anyone help?
<olibj> iwkse yep already did got a bunch of results
<jameslr> Mr_Cheeto: where are you seeing Passive mode?
<Mr_Cheeto> jameslr in my network settings, under "connection preferences"
<jameslr> Mr_Cheeto: you're using KDE i take it?
<Mr_Cheeto> yes yes
<jameslr> Mr_Cheeto: sorry I don't know KDE.
<jameslr> Mr_Cheeto: I can probably help with command line though
<iwkse> olibj, so just change the size according to the font you want to change (look at comments to understand which part of the theme you are editing)
<Mr_Cheeto> brb
<jameslr> Mr_Cheeto: if you know where you're going
<Mr_Cheeto> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<olibj> iwkse okay thanks most of it is set at sans 10 atm im gonna play around with it until I get the right size...Thanks for your help much appreciated
<iwkse> olibj, you're welcome
<Beats> anyone know how to change the WIndows Version in Crossover?
<Mr_Cheeto> jameslr, in windows i use DHCP in my network settings, but in Kubuntu it only works if it's in manual, any idea?
<pist0l-fish> hello. I am trying to run games that extend SDL and I get this message: Could not initialize SDL: No available video device. Can anyone provide any assistance please?
<jameslr> Mr_Cheeto: what is the contents of your /etc/network/interfaces?
<pist0l-fish> Beats: correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't crossover just work on top of wine? wineconfig should do it
<sun01tech> is the UUID in grub the same for the all kernels of the same type and version or is it unique for each installation..i need to uuid for the vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-server
<Mr_Cheeto> one sec
<ce_jomblo> ylowwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<jameslr> sun01tech: UUID for grub? for the root partition?
<X-tremAl_Raven> Hi. I got a problem: every time I restart, I have to remove and add additional keyboard layout to make it work. Using 8.04
<Beats> pist0l-fish: But when i try to run something it says i need windows XP or higher when winecfg is set on Vista
<Hiker13526> I want to do an ls with just the file size, time, and file name. Is this possible?
<ce_jomblo> lowwwwwwwwwwwwww
<Mr_Cheeto> jameslr http://paste.ubuntu.com/21286/
<gaintsura> finding myself closer.... Does anyone know if there is support for the Chicony Built in webcam on toshiba laptops?
<iwkse> X-tremAl_Raven, with setxkbmap ?
<pist0l-fish> Beats: try it with Windows XP?
<sun01tech> jameslr: yes to boot into ubuntu server which is located on the 4 partition
<ce_jomblo> haaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<jameslr> sun01tech: that's partition specific info
<ce_jomblo> lowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<iwkse> X-tremAl_Raven, i notice a similar problem, i think it's a xorg bug in 8.04
<X-tremAl_Raven> <iwkse> Wiith system->preferences->keyboard
<iwkse> yes, is the same
<Daisuke_Ido> ce_jomblo: do you have an actual question?
<X-tremAl_Raven> <iwkse> Can it be solved by myself or I have to wait for the bug to be fixed?
<ce_jomblo> haaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<iwkse> X-tremAl_Raven, that i know, no solution
<jameslr> Mr_Cheeto: so if you change that file to say iface eth0 inet dhcp and remove the address, netmask, and gateway from eth0. Save and restart you don't get an IP?
<ce_jomblo> haaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Daisuke_Ido> ce_jomblo: please stop that.
<X-tremAl_Raven> Some guy solved it in that way: http://jastram.de/blog/blog.php?/archives/239-Ubuntu-Problem-with-international-Keyboard-Layouts.html
<fxcp> i am looking for a network-manager alternative. any recommendations?
<jameslr> Mr_Cheeto: you don't have to restart your PC. Just ifdown eth0 /ifup eth0
<Mr_Cheeto> jameslr, i haven't tried that i've only been doing it graphically, one sec
<SiegeX> Is there a FAQ that has the details of all the various eye candy that I get get from an out-of-the-box install of 8.04? I was hoping https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  would talk to it, but it just says Ubuntu supports fusion, not how to actually use it
<Mr_Cheeto> k
<ce_jomblo> haiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<X-tremAl_Raven> <iwkse> Sorry, my latest message was for you.
<Daisuke_Ido> !ops | ce_jomblo
<ubottu> ce_jomblo: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<ce_jomblo> dklsahfik
<ce_jomblo> k,d
<ce_jomblo> lsd
<ce_jomblo> dsald
<FloodBot1> ce_jomblo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gaintsura> SiegeX: fusion is easy to work, install via synaptic
<iwkse> X-tremAl_Raven, thanks for the link, i wonder if it's possible to rebuild the db with dpkg-reconfigure
<SiegeX> im not on my laptop now but I think i may have done that. But dont you activate all the goodies with keyboard shortcuts?
<gaintsura> SiegeX: no
<gaintsura> SiegeX: click the main menu, go to system tools, there should be fusion-icon there
<gaintsura> run that, it will place it in your systray, right click and configure
<iwkse> X-tremAl_Raven, you can try that $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xkb-data
<olibj> iwkse Thanks alot worked like a charm :)
<SiegeX> ahh, i dont think i installed that then. How would one do that from the CLI?  apt-get --install fusion ?
<iwkse> olibj, :)
<SiegeX> i want to be as little dependant on the gui as possible
<gaintsura> SiegeX: once you've got fusion-icon running you configure the keyboard shortcuts inside
<olibj> I'm starting to really love ubuntu
<TurlteUrtle_> dfgdfgfd
<SiegeX> ya, i have to say im very impressed with its out of the box performance.  Ive been using linux for 9 years and ive always only used it for server/firewall type roles, I never thought it was really good enough to be a desktop OS
<SiegeX> but 8.04 def changed my mind on that.
<olibj> I only have one more problem My 5.1 sound isn't working...This is the last thing I need to fix before I change completely to ubuntu anyone know what might be the problem ?
<TurlteUrtle_> how yall doing?
<_stony> TurlteUrtle: great... you?
<TurlteUrtle_> pretty good
<olibj> surround was muted by default and I turned it up but it still isn't working
<bee> hey! Anyone else notice firefox is printing blank pages to cups-pdf since a 7.10 to 8.04 upgrade?
<_stony> TurlteUrtle: what are you up to
<_stony> bee: not i
<olibj> Okay see you guys later I will figure out my sound problem tomorrow good night
<bee> _stony, just to confirm, you have tried since your upgrade?
<kwyjibo> hello. i am a new ubuntu user. it has assigned things to the extra buttons on my mouse that I do not want, but I can't find where to edit these assignments. the Mouse settings has no button editing.
<TurlteUrtle> deskptop edffects
<kwyjibo> for example, one button launches Evolution. very maddening
<_stony> be: not i as i havn't tried
<X-tremAl_Raven> <iwkse> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xkb-data didn't work
<_stony> sorry
<kwyjibo> where in desktop effects
<iwkse> X-tremAl_Raven, damn
<pist0l-fish> This question is a bit off-topic, but I'd appreciate any help if anyone can. Where can I get xorg-x11-devel? I've only been able to find RPMs
<TurlteUrtle_> hsa not
<bee> Ok, has anyone tried cups-pdf from firefox since a 7.10 to 8.04 upgrade?
<TurlteUrtle_> under the settings and keys
<leachim6> you know what ... I don't care about users-admin ... I'm tossing out gnome all together!
<TurlteUrtle_> youll find it
<leachim6> haaha ... go die in a fire gnome!
<TurlteUrtle_> u like kde?
<Starnestommy> pist0l-fish: it might be xserver-xorg-dev
<kwyjibo> TurlteUrtle_: I am in there now and it has no keybinding that launches Evolution
<kitche> pist0l-fish: well ubuntu has -devel files for xorg-server unless you mean the development version of Xorg
<kwyjibo> no keybinding that alters or mutes volume
<spiniker_numb> hello
<jameslr> pist0l-fish: I think you're looking for xserver-xorg-dev
<pist0l-fish> jameslr: ah yes I certainly am :) thanks
<spiniker_numb> ive been searching for a way to use my motorolla v3i phone and use its grprs to connect to the internet
<mneptok> pist0l-fish: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-dev
<]RandoM[> ok, i just totally screwed up my install trying to fix my wireless :\
<pist0l-fish> yeah.. I kept trying to do sudo apt-get install xorg-x11-devel or something along those lines
<pist0l-fish> thanks guys
<]RandoM[> just finished reinstalling.. hopefully it's not a repeat occurence
<mneptok> pist0l-fish: apt-cache search xorg-dev   ;)
<iwkse> spiniker_numb, gppp is the app you need
<spiniker_numb> ok..ill try looking for it
<spiniker_numb> thanks
<leachim6> nope ... I don't like KDE either ... openbox ftw!
<iwkse> yw
<Beats> Hey guys, im having some trouble installing this theme http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Guild+Wars+Necromancer+GDM+theme?content=26403
<pist0l-fish> mneptok: does the search function on apt-get just look for similar package names?
<Daisuke_Ido> pist0l-fish: searches descriptions too
<kwyjibo> can someone else please tell me how to stop a mouse button from launching Evolution or adjusting volume?
<Colin__> I have three NIC's in my ubuntu server, I have one that goes to the LAN and the other two are for two separate dsl lines, does anyone know how I go about setting that up???  The server is up, and it has one line already connected. DHCP is working as well as the firewall.
<lakis1982> how do i run kde-guidance-powermanager ??? itsinstalled in my computer but i dont know how to run it
<Daisuke_Ido> kwyjibo: don't be over the icon that does those things when you click it?
<kwyjibo> Daisuke_Ido: no
<kwyjibo> that is not it at all
<kwyjibo> there are 12 buttons on my mouse
<Daisuke_Ido> kwyjibo: i was just being a smart-***
<kwyjibo> by default in Hardy it is launching Evolution or adjusting volume
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm not comfortable with more than four buttons
<Beats> How do i install a theme
<Beats> a GDM THEME
<kwyjibo> i am desperate for how to change these buttons :<
<dmsuperman_> Has anybody used PieDock?
<Metatron^> how can i identify which ati driver i need and install it in a bare ubuntu configuration from command line (no gnome, fluxbox)
<Metatron^> it is a very old ati all in wonder pro
<Metatron^> my xorg has practicly no video driver data
<Flynsarmy> How do you turn off the auto word completion in open office?
<spiderfire> will non qt apps not using qt4 be using qt4 eventually?
<ofx> slaytanic hey
<spiderfire> i mean will all qt apps be using qt4 in the future
<Odd-rationale> spiderfire: ideally, yes...
<RenatoSilva> where's ubuntu's wiki wysiwyg editor?
<RenatoSilva> was it removed?
<EagleScreen> #ubuntu-es
<sisyphe> hello
<sisyphe> anyone awake ?
<legend2440> Flynsarmy: http://nowacki.org/blog/2004/05/disable_autocomplete_in_openoffice.html
<Flynsarmy> legend2440, Yep i'd found it, thanks
<jedimind> my evolution mail stopped working all of a sudden, it just wont start up any more - it loads it says 'loading' for my inbox and just sits there till it grays out - waiting 5+ minutes does nothing
<AutoMatriX> Hi folks, can oemone please tell me which SIMPLE (not Gimp) program tu manipulate and put different pictures on one sheet of paper ?
<jedimind> any ideas on how i can debug evolution mail ? i need it to launch its got tons of emails in it
<kwyjibo> i still cannot find how to remove the default ubuntu mouse bindings. it is a 12 button mouse and ubuntu forces some volume control and launching evolution on some of them. :(
<kerin> Sometimes LAN machines become unreachable from my ubuntu box (Hardy,) when I ping an IP (let's say 192.168.1.45) on my machine it sends the packets to a different LAN IP (let's say 192.168.1.40,) and says the destination is unreachable.  All other machines in the house are not susceptible to this problem, and rebooting fixes it.
<kerin> How do I fix this without rebooting?
<kwyjibo> i dont even know where to look for what program is launching these things
<Fishy> So i go to install ubuntu and it just sits there and loads then says its frozen. What could be the issue?
<admin_> hey, I just took a few pics of a lightening storm, and about 7 frames I'd like to make into a 'movie'
<admin_> I tried with mencoder and ffmpeg, no luck, maybe I'm doing it wrong
<Hiker13526> Can I stack replacements in sed?
<Fishy> ata5.00: exception Emack 0x0 Sact 0x0 Serr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen
<kerin> to clarify, it seems like the table of other machines on the network is breaking.  how far off am I?  :P
<Soundpimp> hey, I was wondering if anyone could walk me through how to use transcode
<vanhoyden> hola; este es en español?
<Starnestommy> !es | vanhoyden
<ubottu> vanhoyden: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kwyjibo> i give up
<kerin> Update: According to Network Tools, my ethernet connection device does not exist.  :P
<Luckrider> when is there going to be an update that brings FF3 beta 5 to FF3
<Luckrider> ?
<kerin> Luckrider:  It came a while ago, are you sure your repos are correct?
<vanhoyden> gracias
<magicrobotmonkey> whats the quickest way to convert a bunch of .wavs to mp3 ?
<Luckrider> I am not sure Kerin, I think I am still using the beta
<Luckrider> I have Hardy
<kerin> Luckrider:  Open Firefox, click Help menu > About
<kerin> what version does it display there?
<Luckrider> nevermind... I just checked, and it is version 3 kerin
<Luckrider> I remember I had an update about 10 minutes before it was supposed to come out
<kerin> Luckrider: good show.  glad it's set up right!
<Luckrider> and.. that is when it said it said I needed to restart FF
<Luckrider> thanks Kerin
<bobbob1016> I'm trying to install Ubuntu for a friend, but his laptop won't read data discs for some reason.  Is there a way to install from a flash drive?
<bee> hey! Anyone else notice firefox is printing blank pages to cups-pdf since a 7.10 to 8.04 upgrade?
<kerin> Luckrider: sure.
<Luckrider> there are guides bobbob1016
<Luckrider> let me see if I can find one bobbob1016
<biatche> is there a command to find out my ip_conntrack version?
<kerin> bobbob1016: yes, a google search should help.
<__ryan__> how do you change the ubuntu bootup screen?
<bobbob1016> kerin, I got mainly how to install on to a flash drive, not from
<kitche> !usplash | __ryan__
<ubottu> __ryan__: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<dpince> I'm dual booting ubuntu and windoze (don't ask, it's for gaming :-/) what is the easiest way to get my xp partition to recognize and use files that are on my ubuntu partition, such as mp3s, game folders and even driver files?
<legend2440> admin_: dvd-slideshow will make a dvd of jpegs or png's and you can add audio also. its in synaptics..  http://dvd-slideshow.sourceforge.net/wiki/Main_Page
<__ryan__> thanks kitche
<Fran89> soooo
<dpince> Does anyone know an easy method of getting my windows partition to recognize and use files that are on my ubuntu partition?
<Miesco> I cant eject my CS:S CD, says its in use: wineserve 4675 shawn   16r   REG   11,0   1175795 1497 /media/cdrom0/setup.exe
<Miesco> wineserve 4675 shawn   41r   REG   11,0 681984000 1481 /media/cdrom0/css.cab
<Fran89> hmmm
<Miesco> Thats from lsof
<kitche> dpince: get the ext2fs driver for windows
<Fran89> there is a program that can mount ext3
<Fran89> (09:51:37 PM) kitche: dpince: get the ext2fs driver for windows
<Fran89> yup
<Miesco> Says put in Disk 2, but I cant unmount it cause the pop-up saying "put in Disk 2" is not letting me unmount it.
<Miesco> Is there a way to force an umount?
<Fran89> hmmm>>
<kitche> Miesco: well looks like wine is using it you need to follow the directions to installing it but why not just grab steam and install it though that instead
<RabidWeezle> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Miesco> kitche: Because I got it on the CD
<vipester> i cant connect to wpa secured networks, i have wpa supplicant installed on hardy heron, any tips?
<Miesco> kitche: Do I just need the KEY for steam?
<Fran89> what card are u using
<kitche> Miesco: yeah
<RabidWeezle> I installed sun java, and still no java in firefox, firefox tells me to manual install, what's goin on?
<dpince> ext2fs driver, okay...I'll look into that.  I just installed windows and am driver-less at the moment so connection to the internet is unavailable now.  I was hoping to download my wireless drivers on my ubuntu partition and somehow get my windows to access and install them.  So will I just need a flash drive or is there another workaround?
<Fran89> hmmm
<kitche> Miesco: the cd installs steam anyways
<red22> safe to install wine1.0 from winehq? or should wait for ubuntu repo to have it?
<Fran89> i always use Add Remove for WINE
<Miesco> kitche: I already got steam
<Miesco> But wont it take long to download?
 * hillshum 's Firefox won't start
<vipester> im using bcm43xx
<Fran89> there is a restricted driver
<Fran89> for that chipset i belive
<RabidWeezle> yep
<vipester> for wpa?
<kitche> Miesco: it can but it has a resume if you install though the cds it will still take a bit since you have to install patches and such though steam
<red22> Fran89: bc ubuntu set up wine perfectly for me out of the box, don't want to break what's kinda working right now
<RabidWeezle> ooh
<RabidWeezle> I only use my bc42xx on an open network
<RabidWeezle> :/
<vipester> i can connect to unsecured just fine...
<RabidWeezle> 43 rather
<Miesco> kitche: Is it possible to do it through the CD's?
<kidfork> I just downlaoded a GDM theme but how do i install it?
<kitche> Miesco: yes if you follow the directions on winehq
<IWantMoreCowBell> where can I get something like WAMP (webserver, mysql,php combination )
<kitche> !lamp | IWantMoreCowBell
<ubottu> IWantMoreCowBell: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Fran89> ack too many ppl
<vipester> there has to be a way to get wpa to work...
<Fran89> about the java
<Fran89> hmm
<vipester> i had this card work fine in fedora core 4
 * RabidWeezle listens
<Fran89> did you search the forums?
<vipester> yes, trying different things i stumble upon
<Fran89> hmmm
<Fran89> wierd
<kidfork> How do i install a gdm theme
<vipester> its some sort of config issue im pretty sure
<kitche> Miesco: I m shutting down my irc to play a game so if you have questions the winehq guide for cs:s is a big help
<dpince> Any way to access files on my ext3-formatted ubuntu partition in windoze without the need for additional drivers/software? Anything native?
<Fran89> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty
<Fran89> hmmm
<Fran89> nop
<triangleman> dpince: nope
<Fran89> ooooooh
<bullgard4> Restarting Ubuntu 8.04, top showed me a process 'find' having the user 'nobody'. What is the use of this process?
<Fran89> yeah
<Fran89> there is
<vipester> ive tried that Fran89, but will look again
<dpince> Heh, okay.  How about using ubuntu to physically move a file onto my windoze partition?
<Fran89> you see Windows can read Fat32
<Fran89> you can make a partition for stuff you can share
<Fran89> of mount the NTFS in Ubuntu
<Fran89> OR*
<dpince> Yea, mounting my NTFS in ubuntu...that should work.  How would I go about doing that?
<Fran89> did you try ndiswrapper
<Fran89> yeah
<Fran89> in computer
<Fran89> in the places menu
<Fran89> there should be a partition
<Fran89> XX.GB Partition or such
<Fran89> try mounting it
<dpince> Yep, found it ;-)
<dpince> Thanks for the help
<Fran89> you cant have windows in hybernation tho
<bobbob1016> Luckrider, I found a tutorial, thanks, guess I need to work on my google-fu
<dpince> Right
<Luckrider> no problem bobbob1016
<Luckrider> bed time not
<Luckrider> *now
<RASH> alright guys...sorry to have to ask this...   I downloaded firefox3 and extracted it to the desktop and im running it off the firefox file that's in the desktop and its working well, I just don't know how to actually install it.  The readme in the folder was no help :/  (Ubuntu 7.10 btw)
<kwyjibo> can someone tell me how to unmap Evolution from my logitech 610's "mail" button. i am trying to remap it to something else
<kwyjibo> Ubuntu forces evolution as a default mapping
<Fran89> i ran the updater file but i dont remeber how
<Fran89> in the terminal
<Fran89> hmm
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo apt-get update
<Fran89> idk about evolution
<Fran89> hey shouldnt FF3 be in the ubuntu repo ... try searching for it in Add/Remove
<Jack_Sparrow> RASH BEst way is to use the version from our repos and not the online download version
<mariot_> hello, i stopped using gdm and switched to .xinitrx/startx, the [unblock] button in applications such as Network manager are now disabled, does someone know how I can remedy this?
<Technoviking> kwyjibo: try changing dafault mail app in System --> Preference --> Preferred Applictions
<Fran89> @mariot you got me there lol
<Onisciente> I have 3 computers linked to one router. Does anyone know how can i connect to another computer by ssh?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<kwyjibo> Technoniking: I completely uninstallev Evolution, but the mouse button still tries to launch it, and thorws up and error. It is the mouse binding I want to edit
<RASH> the version in the repos is the old version...think the new one will be up soon?
<Onisciente> tkz
<qwert> Hi, I found this cool new ubuntu program that I need for my project but it's refusing to work.
<Technoviking> kwyjibo: change the dafault mail reader or check system --> preferences --> keyboard shortcuts
<Jack_Sparrow> RASH It is already up for many of the mirrors .. either way you will have a working FF faster by waiting that installing the one you have and fighting to tweek it
<Anon666> Anyone know how to make a Belkin USB card work on hardy? x.x
<Fran89> hmmm
<Jack_Sparrow> qwert What is the name
<kwyjibo> Technoviking: But there are other mouse bindings -unrelated- to email that I need to change.
<qwert> Jack_Sparrow: the name is spoon
<clifford> how do i activate an RF kill switch to use my wifi, please? (intel corp. PRO/Wireless 3945abg Network Connection)
<Jack_Sparrow> !info spoon
<ubottu> Package spoon does not exist in hardy
<RASH> what do you mean on many of the mirrors?  Can I switch where I get my update from somehow?
<Jack_Sparrow> qwert So it is not from our repos?
<Fran89> >> brb
<qwert> Yeah.
<qwert> The error says "file too big"
<Jack_Sparrow> qwert Did it say specifically for Ubuntu where you downloaded it
<qwert> Yeah it did.
<qwert> But it keeps saying file too big when I try to run it.
<Jack_Sparrow> Have a link handy
<qwert> No I don't.. sorry.
<kwyjibo> Technoviking: Keyboard bindings are not affecting my mouse bindings
<qwert> I really need help for this though.. Apparently spoon is too big :(
<Jack_Sparrow> qwert Then I doubt anyone will be able to help..
<qwert> But my spoon is too big!
<Fran89> lol
<IWantMoreCowBell> Where can I download LAMP (Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP)
<Technoviking> kwyjibo: sorry that is the only idea I have
<Jack_Sparrow> qwert Not from our repos and you dont have a link to it..  = No help
<foxhop> I need video editing software comparable to adobe premiere or sony vegas...  Any suggestions?
<klikz> who
<qwert> I found a link!
<Fran89> there is one but i belive its propetary
<Starnestommy> IWantMoreCowBell: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<mariot_> hello, i stopped using gdm and switched to .xinitrx/startx, the [unblock] button in applications such as Network manager are now disabled, does someone know how I can remedy this?
<Fran89> u can use Synapic to install the pakages
<qwert> http://tinyurl.com/5mgdum
<qwert> My spoon is too big :(
<Jack_Sparrow> qwert that is not a link to the file
<qwert> Jack_Sparrow: It isn't? oh sorry.
<xTheGoat121x> Can old Linux headers, images, and modules be removed safely?
<Leefmc> Question: Does the LiveCD installer give you a automatic install with the option to create a separate partition for /home?
<kwyjibo> can someone please tell me how to edit the default mouse bindings? i do not want it to alter volume or launch applications using the extra buttons on my logitech mouse!
<darkdelusions>      Leefmc No
<foxhop> ﻿I need video editing software comparable to adobe premiere or sony vegas...  Any suggestions?
<kwyjibo> someone has to know this. this is crazy :(
<Leefmc> I am going to be giving a LiveCD installer to someone and i am going to suggest they make a /home partition, but since their not too computer literate, i am hoping they don't have to manually configure their partitions
<Leefmc> darkdelusions: K, thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<IWantMoreCowBell> I typed  "sudo tasksel install lamp-server" and I get "tasksel: aptitude failed (100)"
<xTheGoat121x> Jack_Sparrow, you beat me to it, LoL
<candive> Hi all, can someone help me finish the install of clam. I have kept records of what has been done.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/21297/
<kwyjibo> i don't want to enable them. they are already enabled
<Jack_Sparrow> kwyjibo That link may have something helpfu;
<darkdelusions> Leefmc: you will need to walk them threw partition the drive
<Fran89> clam is in the ubuntu repo
<Jack_Sparrow> kwyjibo YOu would think if you had instructions on enabling them .. you could figure out how to disable them
<Leefmc> darkdelusions: Kind of funny ubuntu doesn't have an auto for /home. Its a pretty common, and practical, choice. :)
<Fran89> Add/remove should install it but you need to be root to update
<Leefmc> darkdelusions: But anyway, thank you
<foxhop> ﻿I need video editing software comparable to adobe premiere or sony vegas...  Any suggestions?
<Fran89> yeah
<kwyjibo> maybe. but for all i know this will have me install another daemon to do more things instead of remove existing things
<Fran89> gimme a sec
<asmo[B]> anyone know why when I use gtkpod after loading songs to my ipod none of them are actually on it when I go to use it....
<Jack_Sparrow> kwyjibo You wont know if you dont read it
<Fran89> Try Amarok
<Fran89> @ Asmo
<spideyman> asmo[B],  what gen ipod is it
<candive> from what I understand I need to rename 2 files.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/21297/
<asmo[B]> Fran89: when I use amarok it doesn't even let me load music on it
<asmo[B]> spideyman: 2nd gen video, black
<Fishy> i try to install ubuntu and it just times out with ata5.00: exception Emack 0x0 Sact 0x0 Serr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen
<darkdelusions> Leefmc: It will give them the option for Guided Partition and manually setting up the partition table
<mateus> How to update the kernel to 2.6.2419 via apt-get ???
<IWantMoreCowBell> Where are the installation packages of LAMP (Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP)  kept for downloading. So I can download and Install on UBUNTU
<xTheGoat121x> Is it safe to remove old Linux headers in Synaptic?
<spideyman> asmo[B],  i have a 3rd gen nano and i had to manually get the firewire id
<KyleK> anyone here use open-iscsi?
<Starnestommy> IWantMoreCowBell: to install lamp, sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<idhtns> gnash won't play youtube videos anymore.  are there some settings i need to change to make it work?
<asmo[B]> spideyman: with gtkpod 2nd gen video is in the list of devices so I assumed it would work... :\
<Leefmc> darkdelusions: All i remember is manual, does Guide let you create a /home?
<spideyman> asmo[B],  what version gtkpod
<foxhop> ﻿I need video editing software comparable to adobe premiere or sony vegas...  Any suggestions?
<IWantMoreCowBell> I typed "sudo tasksel install lamp-server" and I get "tasksel: aptitude failed (100)"
<Fran89> BTW
<darkdelusions> Guided does not sperate them it puts them all on 1 parition
<Fran89> At the video editing guy
<Fran89> http://www.apple.com/shake/
<IWantMoreCowBell> Where are the installation packages of LAMP (Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP)  kept for downloading. So I can download and Install on UBUNTU, I typed "sudo tasksel install lamp-server" and I get "tasksel: aptitude failed (100)"
<Leefmc> k
<Fran89> isadly
<Fran89> sadly Shake for Linux is available through Apple Pro Resellers for $4999.
<Fran89> loll if it helps
<Fran89> :(
<foxhop> Fran89 that is a silly solution
<Bizzeh> hey, does ubuntu/linux in general, have any sort of decent bluetooth/obex sdk that is worth using?
<jrock612> hrm
<cary> we need lolz
<Starnestommy> IWantMoreCowBell: if that didn't work, try sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server libapache2-mod-auth-mysql php5-mysql
<cary> OPS
<klikz> help
<IWantMoreCowBell> When I type  "sudo tasksel install lamp-server" why do I  get "tasksel: aptitude failed (100)"
<cary> wrong channel
<jrock612> does this server use dns masking?
<Starnestommy> jrock612: this server does have IP cloaking. See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<jrock612> ok
<jrock612> cuz i's gonna say...i dont have verizon hehe
<avuton> How can I find the best wireless card to buy off of newegg?
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<candive> Someone Please help me finish last 2 steps of clam install. http://paste.ubuntu.com/21297/
<IWantMoreCowBell> That does not work
<jrock612> hm
<Jack_Sparrow> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<BlakStone> I'm using FF3 and my location bar is non-existent, has anyone else had this problem?
<IWantMoreCowBell> I get "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<IWantMoreCowBell> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<_Net> Im installing ubuntu, resizing a partition for ubuntu and it says "Please wait.. resizing partition" for..the past 10mins..is that normal? and the progress is still at 0%
<Bizzeh> sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server libapache2-mod-auth-mysql php5-mysql definatly works, this is the EXACT command i used earlier
<Starnestommy> IWantMoreCowBell: close any other open package managers
<Jack_Sparrow> BlakStone Is the version from our repos or one you downloaded yourself
<Jack_Sparrow> IWantMoreCowBell close down any other updater package manager
<Jack_Sparrow> _Net resizing a partition can take a very very long time
<Bizzeh> it depends on alot of things though
<Jack_Sparrow> _Net partly depends on how full it is
<clifford> how do i activate an RF kill switch to use my wifi, please?
<_Net> 75gb out of 235gb used
<_Net> im making it 80gb
<jme_009> this channel still exists?
<tac_work> So, i had windows decide it wasn't going to boot.  if I boot off a knoppix CD I can mount the HD .... if I boot up on ubuntu ( 7 ) WHen I mount it tells me in the dmesg that it cant mount ( VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev sda1) and ( FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors ) ... Any thoughts?  I want to move my files off before re-installing
<Jack_Sparrow> _Net did you defrag first?
<_Net> No.
<_Net> I guess i'll go do that.
<Jack_Sparrow> _Net twice
<gaspipe1> hey
<Bizzeh> _Net: you dont always write sequntianly to the hdd.. data can be all over the place, if 1 bit of data is in use within that last 80gb then you can only go upto that final bit
<Grogs> I'm trying to set the mount points from my NTFS partitioned drives, but most of them don't have volume labels, how can I determine which partition is which?
<_Net> Yea. I extended its capacity to 100gb.
<Grogs> Based on identifiers such as "sde1", "sdb1"
<Jack_Sparrow> Grogs create descriptive mount points and mount them. look in them
<Grogs> ok, how can I change the mount points later?
<darthanubis> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ethX -j MASQUERADE < I need that to stick after reboot
<Grogs> (Using ntfs-config to mount them)
<Bizzeh> _Net: i tried to resize a 400gb drive to 350 and 50 today... would only let me do 379 and 21, even though i only used 15gb on the drive, i had to keep the existing partition 379gb
<Grogs> just right click on the mount point then unmount or something/?
<Jack_Sparrow> Grogs Dont put them into fstab until you know which are which and have created descriptive mount points
<sebastien_> Hi, I'm on KDE and the RotateCube won't be activated. Is someone  can help me ?
<_Net> Bizzeh: Really? But Im doing the manual resize, not the guided partitioning
<magic_ninja> !kubuntu | sebastien
<ubottu> sebastien: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Grogs> Bizzeh, defrag it, system files may be towards end of partition, some defragmentation apps may be able to move those too.
<Grogs> I don't know what fstab is.
<amenado> darthanubis-> you try to add that to your interfaces file preceeded by post-up
<sebastien_> I know but there's nobody on the channel Kubuntu
<Grogs> I see you can mount them temperarly from the file browser
<Jack_Sparrow> Grogs sudo mkdir /media/ntfs-sde1                             sudo mount /dev/sde1 /media/ntfs-sde1
<Bizzeh> Grogs: i know, i have done this a billion times before, i even explained this just before i mentioned my situation
<Bizzeh> _Net: same here, its just the PITA of using a computer
<Grogs> but that labels volumes by their capacity, not "sdd1" etc.
<Jack_Sparrow> sebastien_ /join #compiz
<Grogs> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Grogs only temporary..
<sebastien_> Thanks Jack_Sparrow
<darthanubis> amenado, thx
<darthanubis> will try
<Bizzeh> also, yay for irony
<Bizzeh> "most secure browser" has critical exploits 4 hours after release
<klikz>  who
<window_> folks, any way to manually update drivers?
<Jack_Sparrow> Grogs once you identify sde1 as lets say music sudo mkdir /media/music                             sudo mount /dev/sde1 /media/music
<Grogs> don't do it via ntfs-config?
<Jack_Sparrow> Grogs you can add it to fstab to have it mount on boot
<Grogs> ok, just search wiki for fstab documentation?
<Jack_Sparrow> Grogs Im just showing you how I do it
<Ademan> has firefox stopped using firefox-bin as the 'server' process?
<window_> Jack_Sparrow, can I manually update hardware drivers?
<Jack_Sparrow> grog            gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<gardenhose> question: does anyone know the command to rar a file into multiple volumes?
<Grogs> ok, editing file Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> Grogs here is an example of my fstab..   http://paste.ubuntu.com/21299/
<Grogs> thanks
<blue0010> Hi. I moved my web site to a fresh install of Hardy about 3 weeks ago. Tonight for the second time the server has stopped responding to all network traffic. No SSH, no pings, no web. Last time this happened, I restarted networking and everything came back to normal. I can do that now, but I want to figure out why this is happening. For the record, this is not my first Ubuntu web server, and I've never had this problem before. Can anyone give me some suggest
<Jack_Sparrow> Grogs you cant edit your fstab until you know what partitions have what info/data// unless you have already done that
<Zozma> okay
<Grogs> yeah, doing that
<Zozma> when i type shift+backspace it kills X a'la control+alt+backspace
<Zozma> does anyone know why it's doing this and how to make it stop?
<Grogs> just all the extra options in ftsab that make it look confusing
<taomaster> hello  i have a question does. what burning software can i use in Ubuntu to burn a iso image?
<Jack_Sparrow> Grogs that should be all you need to know.. I need to spend some time with the wife...
<Grogs> hehe, ok, thanks a lot for your time/help
<Zozma> taomaster: i recommend k3b
<idhtns> is there any way to make all firefox processes have a low priority?
<taomaster> Brasero won't do it
<Jack_Sparrow> Grogs  /dev/sdb1  <  that needs to match your drive            /media/sdb1-ntfs-Data < that needs to match what you have on that drive    ntfs-3g users,auto,uid=1000,gid=100,umask=007 0 0                         the rest just leave alone
<IWantMoreCowBell> i think the LAP installation is complete, how do I run it
<IWantMoreCowBell> i think the LAMP installation is complete, how do I run it
<Bizzeh> IWantMoreCowBell: what are you actually trying to do?
<candive> ! clamav
<ubottu> Factoid clamav not found
<Jack_Sparrow> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Zozma> never mind, actually i just isolated the problem to e17, imma go bother them instead
<IWantMoreCowBell> I want something similar to WAMP  on Ubuntu
<candive> Jack_Sparrow, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Bizzeh> IWantMoreCowBell: why?
<Jack_Sparrow> People play nice....  goodnight
<IWantMoreCowBell> I want to run Mysql and PHP
<Bizzeh> are you purpously being arkward?
<blue0010> IWantMoreCowBell, do you have  GUI on your LAMP box?
<sick_ejb> i am having a problem setting up the Java Envoirment variable on ubuntu
<sponix> anyone use apt-cacher ?
<Ali_> how can i get rid of xp while iam on ubuntu and get all of the hd to ubuntu it's self?
<LimCore> does ubuntu have a damn music player which acutally works?
<LimCore> xmms and audaucsomestupidname have broken and retarded GUIs
<Jack_Sparrow> LimCore Keep it polite..
<LimCore> I now listen to music in totem, but thats silly
<indra> Hello
<hbecker> Rythmbox, amorak
<LimCore> hbecker: amarok is broken
<idhtns> limcore: have you tried rhythmbox?
<_Net> amorak caused me lots of problems
<Ali_> how cna i get rid of xp and get all the space to ubuntu ?
<LimCore> hbecker: it crahses each several hours
<LimCore> idhtns: no. I will check.  Btw, does it have a normal GUI>
<indra> I reading abount netfilter
<_Net> Ali_ When partitioning use "Select all Data" or "All Harddrive space"
<indra> does anybody undrstand netfilter
<indra> ?
<LimCore> idhtns: thanks, rhythmbox looks ok
<hbecker> LimCore, so the question becomes not does linux have working music players but does LimCore have a working computer?
<idhtns> limcore: i'm not sure what's normal, but it's probably worth a look
<Ali_> i already installed ubuntu
<Ali_> how can i dot it now?
<LimCore> hbecker: yes I do
<_Net> Ali_: Then use the Gparted or Partition Manager in System -> Preferences -> Partition manager
<LimCore> Ali....
<LimCore> sigh
<hbecker> LimCore, good, had to make sure
<_Net> (I could be wrong about the path though)
<_Net> Does rhythmbox support iPOD?
<LimCore> is it just me, or is audouicfooshmoo GUI broken?
<_Net> Well, I know it reads iPod, but does it write?
<indra> first i must understand work with iptables
<LimCore> that is, the Double size is 130% instead 200% and unreadable?
<BlakStone> Anybody using Firefox 3 and no long have their location box available?
<idhtns> limcore: i think there's songbird too, but i don't know anything about it
<Jack_Sparrow> BlakStone The version from our repos or a version you downloaded yourself
<Leefmc> Question: Is a restart of anykind needed when editing xorg.conf?
<LimCore> how could audaciuofooshmoo developers mess up simple thing as "double gui size" - which nullamp had in like 1995
<Leefmc> Changes i am making (though, not drastic) dont seem to be having an effect.
<indra> does anybody understand netfilter
<indra> ?
<icepack> Leefmc: a restart of X, alt-control-backspace
<LimCore> indra: yea
<LimCore> indra: ask also ##linux  #networking  and #iptables
<icepack> relogin and the changes will be loaded
<IWantMoreCowBell> Is there no simple solution to run a webserver on ubuntu
<LimCore> indra: try to use easy GUI configurators to start with a firewall.  like kfirewallbuilder  and other,  search repo
<icepack> IWantMoreCowBell: sure there is. what kind of webserver?
<LimCore> IWantMoreCowBell: there is
<indra> a don't using kde
<Leefmc> haha
<LimCore> indra: so what?
<SeaPhor> Jack_Sparrow, i saw a post of yours a few days ago on the differences in ext2 and ext3, could you please tell me the difference again?
<Leefmc> icepack: Well, now i know what "X" is
<Leefmc> icepack: :D
<LimCore> indra: we didnt say to use kde
<jason|ca> hey guys --- i just ran the normal upgrades and it screwed up my screen resolution  -- i can run 1024x768 or 1286x1024 how do i reconfigure?
<Jack_Sparrow> SeaPhor Journeling
<IWantMoreCowBell> the kind that serves PHP pages
 * LimCore facepalms at fallacy "kapplications are for people that run KDE"
<_Net> jason|ca: System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<SeaPhor> no, i have a friend asking which to do
<icepack> Leefmc: lol, yeah. it's the visual stuff. xorg.conf of the config file for your X, so if you make a change in it, you have to restart the X
<blue0010> IWantMore...you just have to configure your default web site to serve PHP pages
 * LimCore headdesks and wonders off
<SeaPhor> Jack_Sparrow, no, i have a friend asking which to do
<indra> i dont have in repository kfirewallbuilder
<jason|ca> _Net: doenst work - -that only offers 800x600 and 640x480
<LimCore> indra: or something like that... search.
<Jack_Sparrow> SeaPhor ext3
<jason|ca> not 20 mins ago i wwas running 1280x1024
<_Net> Jason|ca give me a sec
<Leefmc> icepack: Is there a way to boot ubuntu into command line? Ie, if i screw up xorg.conf, how can i boot into command line so i can restore my backup xorg.conf?
<IWantMoreCowBell> never mind I'll get back to windows XP
<SeaPhor> Jack_Sparrow, no, i have a friend asking which to do for security reasons
<jason|ca> _net -- no worries
<blue0010> IWantMore: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu8.04-lts-p3
<fxtgear> IWantMoreCowBell: That's the spirit
<Abhorcosm> Can someon help me, Ubuntu isn't detecting the wireless
<Jack_Sparrow> SeaPhor ext3
<icepack> Leefmc: yes, boot into init3 and you'll bypass your X
<Leefmc> icepack: How is that done?
<BlakStone> Jack_Sparrow: sorry, from the repos
<icepack> Leefmc: if your x fails to load due to a config error, it should automatically enter a command line login prompt
<jesse> im trying to make a gif in gimp, can anyone help me?
<keithclark> What uppppppppppppppppppppppp?
<IWantMoreCowBell> UBUNTO does not detect my WIFI or BlueTooth or MAXTOR Drives
<blue0010> Anyone able to point me in the right direction to troubleshoot a networking problem on Hardy server?
<Beats> Im trying to move a file to a directry using "sudo cp" but when i try to move it, it says cp: omitting directory `/home/tyler/Desktop/1'
<Leefmc> icepack: ok, and any major problem with xorg.conf would stop X.
<icepack> Leefmc: always, always always back up your xorg.conf, keep a working copy.
<Leefmc> icepack: I have :)
<_Net> jason|ca: I dont know if you have looked here already but: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=129379&postcount=21
<Leefmc> icepack: ubuntu is driving me nuts with my mouse though. Stinks the support for mice is so minimal.
<ltracy_> hi.  This may be a bit off topic, but I want to be able to execute commands on a remote machine via scripts.  e.g. retreive some files and then delete them.
<jason|ca> _net thanks
<_Net> Np :)
<BlakStone> http://i31.tinypic.com/w98bxl.png - Screenshot of my issue, no location box and no Find box.
<Abhorcosm> What do I need to install to get my wireless to work?
<icepack> Abhorcosm: wireless drivers, google your wireless chip and OS version
<icepack> iwconfig will tell you if it's recoginzed correctly
<IWantMoreCowBell> how do I configure the webserver in UBUNTU, I don't know which webserver is running, in the browser when I type http://localhost it simply says it works
<icepack> IWantMoreCowBell: that's apache
<hiptobecubic> i'm trying to install the latest f-spot and it says i need a c# compiler. what's the usual one to download?
<icepack> IWantMoreCowBell: that "it works" file is in /var/www
<Leefmc> What is "ZAxisMapping" anyway?
<SeaPhor> Jack_Sparrow, ok,,,,, well thanks, i guess that will be enough for him,,, no explanation of why, only that you said so, i tried o tell him that to begin with, but, ok, ,,, thanks for talking to me
<BlakStone> hiptobecubic: gcc
<IndyGunFreak> hiptobecubic: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<killuats> hi all!
<blue0010> IWantMoreCowBell, ubuntu puts your default web configuration file in /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<BlakStone> hiptobecubic: what IndyGunFreak said
<Agent_bob> my my my,   i would like to update mu dapper install,  BUT.  i can't fetch the updates for having to redownload "Get:6 http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates/main Packages [278kB]" three times a day.      what at the maintainers thinking ?
<hiptobecubic> IndyGunFreak, i already have build essential
<blue0010> IWMCB, and your actual web files are in /var/www
<blue0010> IWMCB, that is how it's configured by default, but you can change everything.
<IndyGunFreak> hiptobecubic: hang on a sec
<Jack_Sparrow> SeaPhor Sorry, but this is the end of a long day.. if he wants the info is available online if he has a keen interest
<SeaPhor> ok,,, Thanx :-)
<SeaPhor> Jack_Sparrow, ok,,, Thanx :-)
<hiptobecubic> i apparently already have gcc as well. IndyGunFreak BlakStone
<IndyGunFreak> hiptobecubic: try this.. run ina  terminal, sudo apt-get build-dep f-spot
<IndyGunFreak> hiptobecubic: that will download and install all dependencies required of the f-spot in the repositories... which should allow you to compile the new one, w/o issue(its worked for me when updating programs in the past)
<killuats> i have a usb nokia phone, how do i permanently change the permission of the /dev/ttyACM0, everytime i reinsert my usb phone, it resets its permission to something like 700?
<hiptobecubic> yeah it says it needs to download another 40 megs of stuff now. IndyGunFreak
<dmsuperman_> Does anybody know a GNOME torrent app, similar to uTorrent or KTorrent?
<IWantMoreCowBell> I can see the folders for phpmyadmin how do I access them via the browser
<IndyGunFreak> hiptobecubic: yeah, install them, then try to compile again
<kidfork> How do i move a file to a directry
<BlakStone> kidfork: Browse to the file using nautilus and either drag it to the directory or copy/paste it.
<lainy> hello in windows i connect to internet by clicking a wireless network then entering a key. how do this manually in ubuntu? the encryption is WPA.
<hiptobecubic> IndyGunFreak, i think for some reason it wants mono-mcs. i'm trying that now
<hiptobecubic> it still didn't work after the 40 meg dl
<noob-africa> good morning y'all
<noob-africa> Question: When you have a Partition Error No. 5, in Grub, what do u do? My laptop simply wont boot. Do I need to reinstall Hardy?
<IWantMoreCowBell> okay just out of curiosity, It's been three days since I got introduced to Linux / Ubuntu, what is sudo mean, where can I get a simple guide to installing and running applications, I really don't think  Depending on IRC support is the Ideal way to solve all problems.
<jc__> I just upgraded and now openoffice is broken, I'm getting this message http://paste.ubuntu.com/21305/ how can I fix it?
<hiptobecubic> IndyGunFreak, now it wan't s a newer version of glib than ubuntu finds
<IWantMoreCowBell> can normal people also learn the Linux Lingo or is there a secret society?
<fxtgear> IWantMoreCowBell: sudo grants administrative priviledge
<IndyGunFreak> hiptobecubic: hmm,
<milla> julio? tás aí?
<gurukis> hi all. What apps is save to remove from default ubuntu installation that do not belong to desktop apps?
<qquill> I'm having trouble playing the songs off my iPod using Rhythmbox...
<_Net> IWantMoreCowBell: I'm pretty sure there are many sites that can explain if you typed "What is Sudo" on google.
<fxtgear> IWantMoreCowBell: This might help: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy
<julio_neto> milla, entra com /join #ubuntu-br
<milla> kkk
<milla> ok
<noob-africa> Question: When you have a Partition Error No. 5, in Grub, what do u do? My laptop simply wont boot. Do I need to reinstall Hardy?
<_Net> noob-africa: Probably not, put in your ubuntu LiveCD and fix grub
<hiptobecubic> IndyGunFreak, i'm consulting the great Google Woogly but not having any luck.
<IndyGunFreak> hiptobecubic: lol, good luck.. i've never had an issue like that where its requesting a new version of something
<vipester> Im trying to configure wpa for 8.04 and going mad.... ive tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo with no luck
<jason|ca> hi folks, a lil bit ago i did my routine upgrades using the upgrade applet - someplace along the line -- xserver got upgraded and over wrote my xorg.conf (or something) ive tried dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver to no result -- my card and monitor are capeable of 1280x1024 but im stuck in 800x600 -- the screen resolution applet is not helping
<genii> noob-africa: Grub error 5 indicates some mismatch in the geometry of your hard drive. Did you have to something in bios lately like replace the cmos battery or reset the cmos?
<gurukis> hi all. What apps is save to remove from default ubuntu installation that do not belong to desktop apps?
<hiptobecubic> IndyGunFreak,  checking for GLIB_SHARP... configure: error: Package requirements (glib-sharp-2.0 >= 2.12.1) were not met:
<joshritger> can someone help me with conduit
<IndyGunFreak> hiptobecubic: hmm, sorry, no clue on that one
<kidfork> How do i install a theme (GDM)? I got it off gnome-look.org
<_Net> jason|ca: I did some more research. I actually had your problem once but forgot how I solved it. This article: http://gonz.wordpress.com/2007/09/22/fixing-screen-resolution-on-ubuntu-linux-in-parallels-desktop/ under the quoted section of the article is good information. This just might work
<vipester> sigh, i am losing hope
<jason|ca> _Net: ok im checkin
<cellophane> hello, kinda new to IRC and linux, was wondering if someone could help me out on installing a desklet.
<Odd-rationale> kidfork: go to system --> admin --> login window. then in the local tab, select install new theme. then browse to the .tar you downloaded
<jc__> vipester: I tried three different wifi cards before I found one that worked
<vipester> i dont get it... this card worked with fedora core 4 and xp fine, why is it so hard now
<IndyGunFreak> viper007: cuz this isn't fedora core 4 or xp
<KC> cellophane: conky was better than desklet. i thought.
<zim_> good morning,
<cellophane> KC: i don't know, i downloaded a desklet off of gnome-look.org and can't install it through gDesklets.
<hiptobecubic> IndyGunFreak, all i can find are rpm packages for suse/mandrive etc. are these useable?
<jason|ca> _Net: the xorg.conf file does not have that modes section in it
<IWantMoreCowBell> how do I configure apache?
<IndyGunFreak> hiptobecubic: possibly, but it would be a very bad idea
<pwolfe> anyone know of a channel i can discuss linux and overclocking?
<vipester> IndyGunFreak, thanks i didnt realize that
<zim_> apache web site has a good info section for installing apache
<hiptobecubic> IndyGunFreak, well crap. I guess i'll just have to keep dealing with f-spot crashing out
<genii> noob-africa: Grub error 5 indicates some mismatch in the geometry of your hard drive. Did you have to do anything in the bios of your computer lately or replace the cmos battery?
<IndyGunFreak> hiptobecubic: hang on a sec, whats the package you need again?
<IndyGunFreak> viper007: well, i was just pointing out the obvious.. youd idn't get it as you questioned why.
<hiptobecubic> glib sharp 2.12.1
<Monobi> Is the wubi site down? http://wubi-installer.org/
<candive> ! daemon
<ubottu> Factoid daemon not found
<vipester> IndyGunFreak, nice insights
<IndyGunFreak> vipester: thats what i'm known for
<zim_> anyone familiar with the debian installer on the kubuntu hardy heron boot cd
<Abhorcosm> ugh wireless still isn't working
<a1fa_> how do I enable xdmcp?
<IWantMoreCowBell> How can I configure the webserver in ubuntu
<zim_> i'm having trouble getting it to start
<KC> so lagging with pidgin IRC here..
<Abhorcosm> I have a bcm43xx Broadcam adapter, and the troubleshooting guide for it hasn't helped
<Monobi> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<hiptobecubic> KC, i tried pidgin irc for about ten minutes and went back to xchat. it just isn't useful enough
<Monobi> What is wrong with the Wubi site?
<enterusername> hello
<enterusername> how do i clear out wlassistant settings
<vipester> join the club Abhorcosm
<enterusername> It keeps thinking the network "myfriends" is still the name and not call mymatrix
<zim_> prefer not to use a window install,, would like to install to its own partition
<enterusername> it says mymatrix but when i connect it says "myfriends" still in status
<Abhorcosm> This is the second time too vipester, i got it working the first time, had to reinstall ubuntu, and same problem again
<enterusername> i need to clean out wlassistant settings what file?
<vipester> tell me about it Abhorcosm, such a pain
<IWantMoreCowBell> is there an interface to configure LAMP
<Abhorcosm> vipester: Do you know how to fix it?
<enterusername> ive tried purging
<BlakStone> How would I reset the about:config settings in firefox?
<enterusername> ive tried to purge the wlassistant
<enterusername> that didnt help
<vipester> Abhorcosm, if i did i wouldnt be here right now lol
<Abhorcosm> haha
<enterusername> Can anyone help?
<IndyGunFreak> hiptobecubic: do you have glibc-source installed?
<Abhorcosm> Anyone here wanna help us with the wireless problem?
<Monobi> Is the Wubi site down/
<hiptobecubic> IndyGunFreak, not sure hold on
<Ububegin> I tried *ps -ef | grep java* and got a list of programs.  and i got *John   19730 19658  0 Jun09 ?        00:00:01 java -Xms256m -Xmx768m com.myMain.testMain* I tried killing kill 19658 ... But it doesnt die... Is there any way to end this process
<Beats> How do you get the terminal engraved into the desktop i saw it on this link http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=78162&file1=78162-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=wowbuntu
<hiptobecubic> no, installing now
<hiptobecubic> IndyGunFreak, no i didn't. well see if that works
<IndyGunFreak> hiptobecubic: ok
<Abhorcosm> Another question about that screenshot Beats, howd they get yahoo widgets on it?
<Jack_Sparrow> zim_ To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<titanix88>  i have an internet connection which is behind a NAT server. Now i want to share my connection with my friends by making my machine a NAT server! Is that illegal?
<Abhorcosm> Who can help with the wireless problem?
<leachim6> hey ... when I mount my iPod the only user that can write to it is root
<leachim6> how do I get my regular user to be able to write to be iPod
<Ububegin> leachim6: sudo the command..
<leachim6> I don't want to
<amenado> titanix88-> nope not illegal
<leachim6> I want to have write access to my iPod as non-root
<_Net> leachim6: Chmod it.
<IWantMoreCowBell> what  is the phpmyadmin address ?
<zim_> leach,, try using chmod
<hiptobecubic> IndyGunFreak, nope. no luck still
<bourgoise> fuck
<leachim6> chmod what ... the files on the ipod or the device itself
<IndyGunFreak> hiptobecubic: hmm, sorry i'm out of ideas, i can't find even the source for that package on google.
<titanix88> amenado: ok. =)
<leachim6> when I try to chmod the files on the ipod it says "permissions cannot be modified"
<zim_> the device itself
<gurukis> hi all. What apps is save to remove from default ubuntu installation that do not belong to desktop apps?
<Jack_Sparrow> bourgoise Please keep it family friendly
<genii> IWantMoreCowBell: When you have it installed on your server it's http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<_Net> leachim6: Make sure you are logged in as root when you are chmoding it
<Ububegin> I tried *ps -ef | grep java* and got a list of programs. and i got *John 19730 19658  0 Jun09 ? 00:00:01 java -Xms256m -Xmx768m com.myMain.testMain* I tried killing *kill 19658* ... But it doesnt die... Is there any way to end this process
<BlakStone> Has anybody gotten stuck at the "Checking Compatibility of Add-ons" window when Firefox 3 starts for the first time?  I think I remember I killed it after like 20 min and I think that's when my troubles started
<IWantMoreCowBell> genii: I can see it in the folders but they are not available trhrough the webserver
<javier> Hello, im having problems with my monitor resolution, http://img266.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pantallazofv4.png this is once i enter my desktop, but in the login menu all the screen is the size of the top pannel
<hiptobecubic> me either, just the rpm for a few distros on a sketchy looking site
<zim_> javier,, check your driver
<illustrissim> ububegin: try kill -9 <pid>
<javier> zim_, what do i check? i installed the intel driver today
<genii> IWantMoreCowBell: try  http://127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin
<IWantMoreCowBell> genii>	nothing
<genii> IWantMoreCowBell: On the machine it's installed on
<zim_> javier, i would goto x.org and see what they have to say about it
<leachim6> Please help me!
<leachim6> I can't write to my ipod unless I'm root
<leachim6> is that a group problem ?
<genii> IWantMoreCowBell: Did you do the configuration part of it already?
<IWantMoreCowBell> genii> I don't think i did, how do I do that
<IWantMoreCowBell> I am new to Linux
<leachim6> I've been working on this for literally days
<leachim6> please help me out!
<_Net> leachim6: Login to root with "su -" then go to the /media/ folder and chmod a+x <ipoddrive>
<Ububegin> illustrissim: sweet dude, danke...
<javier> zim_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/21309/
<leachim6> what's the a for ?
<Mahesh> Hello..everybody...
<Mahesh> I wanted to ask one question...
<Starnestommy> leachim6: 'all'
<genii> IWantMoreCowBell: Do you have apache2 installed?
<leachim6> I'll try it ... and see if it works
<leachim6> I'm copying a bunch of stuff to it right now though
<_Net> A for all.
<_Net> All groups
<_Net> Groups+Users+Other
<IWantMoreCowBell> there is a webserver installed, I don't know if it is apache all I get is "it works" as far as I remember apache won't give such a moronic first page as the default webpage?
<leachim6> that's apache
<leachim6> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> IWantMoreCowBell that is the right page
<leachim6> that's not apache's page ... that's ubuntu's page
<Flannel> _Net, leachim6 : No, owner, group, everyone else.  And use `sudo -i` instead of su (which won't work anyway).
<IWantMoreCowBell> the ubuntu guys need to get some lessons on userfriendliness
<javier> zim_, do they have a channel in irc??
<Jack_Sparrow> leachim6 that is the right default page for his install
<IWantMoreCowBell> So where do I go from here
<_Net> Flannel: "su -" has worked for me for a very long time.
<nickrud> IWantMoreCowBell that's apache :) Put stuff in /var/www
<Mahesh> i have designed a msngr for windows in .net and using the same logic can this msngr run on ubuntu
<leachim6> Jack_Sparrow: yeah I know
<zim_> x.org should have a channel,, more than likely you have the wrong driver or no driver installed,, if all else fails,, try www.kanotix.com
<leachim6> but that's not the page you get if you download the source from apache.org
<Flannel> _Net: It will not work in Ubuntu, as the root account is locked.
<javier> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> leachim6 So dont tell him that isnt the right page
<leachim6> I never said that
<IWantMoreCowBell> Okay so what do I do, next,
<Mahesh> or the networking is completely different in unix from that of windows..
<_Net> Flannel: I use it in ubuntu to login as root all the time. Never had a problem, a lot of tutorials also suggest the su -. Ofcourse sudo is better but su works
<leachim6> anyhow
<nickrud> !rootsudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<nickrud> !noroot | (sorry)
<ubottu> (sorry): We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<Flannel> _Net: No, "su -" will not work, because the root account is locked.
<leachim6> Starnestommy: I tried chmod a+x'ing the /media/ipod but it didn't do any good
<leachim6> Starnestommy: any other ideas ?
<IWantMoreCowBell> So thats it?
<pgreptom> Hi.  using keyboard shortcuts, I want to map my Super key, plus "left" to previous track.  However, when I go to press Super + left.. it doesnt detect the "left key" and places "Super" as the only key.  How do I change this?
<Mahesh> plz help..
<Flannel> IWantMoreCowBell: make sure its readable by the www-data user
<nickrud> Mahesh try asking in #mono , that's the .net people
<IWantMoreCowBell> what is www-data user
<Starnestommy> Mahesh: you could use mono to run .net programs
<Starnestommy> IWantMoreCowBell: www-data is the default user account that apache runs as
<kerberos> Hi...
<Flannel> IWantMoreCowBell: Its the user that apache uses.  Easies way to do that is to just make sure stuff in /var/www is world readable
<nickrud> IWantMoreCowBell pretty much. You'll have to use   sudo mv   to move stuff to that dir, it's an access restricted directory
<Flannel> IWantMoreCowBell: the other way is to chown everything to www-data
<zim_> ubottu,, are you familiar with the boot setup? i cant get the debian-installer to run from cd when booting from cd
<ubottu> zim_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Izinucs> What do I use to burn an avi or mpg video file to dvd for playback on a standard dvd machine?
<leachim6> that's what I did
<Flannel> zim_: Which CD do you have?
<leachim6> I actually set apache to run as me
<leachim6> which I'm sure is all kinds of security risk
<leachim6> I don't recommend it
<zim_> hardy heron amd 64 kubuntu 8.04
<Flannel> leachim6: Especially if youre an admin
<kerberos> how to setup my home server that allow me to access from outside
<Flannel> zim_: Desktop or Alternate CD?
<kerberos> I have 1 modem and 1 wireless router
<leachim6> Flannel: what do you mean by admin ?
<Flannel> leachim6: If youre in the admin group, if you can sudo successfully
<zim_> install live cd from what i can gather
<zim_> ordered it from osdisc.com
<leachim6> yeah ... but you have to enter my rediculous unguessable 16 character password
<Flannel> zim_: It boots to a live CD?
<zim_> it does boot
<nickrud> IWantMoreCowBell https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions would probably be good reading at this point, it explains about permissions and a bit about users.
<Flannel> zim_: to a live environment?
<Izinucs> !video
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<zim_> i get all the way to the kubuntu sign and then it dies at what looks like a bash shell
<IWantMoreCowBell> let me ask the question once again, perhaps a new set of people can find working solutions. How do I configure phpmyadmin
<kerberos> hellu
<kerberos> hello
<Leefmc> Question: Anyone familiar with what IMWheel can do? I am trying to make a button hold down a modifier key, but it does not seem to be working. For example, i can make a button insert "Shift_L|L" which inserts a capitol "L", but i am unable to make a modifier for "Shift_L" to be constant, so i can type "L"
<leachim6> sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin :)
<nickrud> IWantMoreCowBell sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin mysql-server-5.0 , you'll find phpmyadmin at http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<Flannel> zim_: Try doing the "install" option instead of the boot to a live environment option at the boot menu
<leachim6> HOWEVER
<leachim6> you will get an error
<_Net> IWantMoreCowBell: Why dont you just install lampp? its sooo much easier. Comes with apache/php/phpmyadmin/mysql/mercury mail/filezilla
<leachim6> because you haven't set your blowfish_secret yet
<_Net> http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html
<pgreptom> Can anyone tell me,w ith the default volume manager - how to raise/lower the volume.. in a terminal, so I can map it to a key in xbind?
<zim_> either way thats what i get
<leachim6> _Net: don't use that
<leachim6> this is much better because it gets updated automatically
<tommy> I have some free non (c) DVD's and I want to copy them to my HDD as MPEG!  Is that possible?
<tommy> !dvdbackup
<ubottu> Factoid dvdbackup not found
<_Net> The permission setting on apachefriends
<_Net> lampp is a bit weird but its not bad
<leachim6> It's good on windows
<leachim6> but it's better to install the packages on ubuntu
<_Net> Ya. Windows version is pretty decent.
<Mortis> Hey ghuys
<Mortis> oops
<chetnick> how would i grep .conf file to exclude comments?
<tommy> I have some free non (c) DVD's and I want to copy them to my HDD as MPEG!  Is that possible?
<Mortis> Guys*
<Flannel> !dvd | tommy
<ubottu> tommy: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Mortis> I have a problem. I got Ubuntu installed, but I'm stuck in the terminal
<IWantMoreCowBell> is LAMP different from LAMPP
<Flannel> IWantMoreCowBell: No
<nickrud> no
<leachim6> or handbrake at handbrake.m0k.org
<Jordan_U> pgreptom, try amixer
<Mortis> When I boot it up all I have is a command prompt for doing commands.
<balgarath> what is LAMPP?
<nomasteryoda> tommy, k9copy works for me
<tommy> !thanks | Flannel
<ubottu> Flannel: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<leachim6> Linux apache Mysql Php Perl
<leachim6> or python
<Mortis> How do I get the Ubuntu GUI or whatever?
<leachim6> for what ?
<zim_> same problem as mortis
<nickrud> !helpersnack | Flannel (it's from tommy :)
<ubottu> Flannel (it's from tommy :): Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<tommy> nomasteryoda, does k9 copy from DVD to MPEG format?
<Mahesh> ya.. i had look at #mono but no one's there to help me...
<Mahesh> i know mono can be used.
<tommy> nickrud, lol
<Leefmc> Question: Is there a "end process" *nix command?
<Jordan_U> pgreptom, It won't bring up the nice window but it will change the volume
<agussman_> I have some files I need to copy off a damaged disk drive.  I'd like to copy them over the network to a windows file share.  If I drag them via the GUI it hangs when it gets to the bad files.  Can I do it on the CLI?  Use cp -f or something?
<Mortis> And now my D:/ drive doesn't show up in windows explorer...probably because it's completely used for Linux now, but..
<amenado> Leefmc-> man kill
<Leefmc> amenado: Is that any different than ending?
<tommy> !hugs | nickrud
<ubottu> Factoid hugs not found
<Izinucs> What will burn a mpg video or avi file to dvd for playback on a dvd player (stand-a-lone)?
<amenado> Leefmc-> man kill and you get your answers
<Leefmc> amenado: The system monitor lets you kill, or end. I'd rather do the less violent one heh
<Mahesh> but  i have tried really for hours and days but i am bot able to make it run
<Leefmc> amenado: K
<Mortis> No help?
<Leefmc> amenado: You wouldn't happen to be familiar with IMWheel would you?
<Mahesh> can i hand over my project to somebody over here...who can make it run..
<Jordan_U> Mahesh, Does it say busybox or is it a full bash shell?
<jawbrey> Need help installing adobe flash player.  Terminal asks for mozilla directory and I put in /usr/lib/mozilla and it says WARNING: Please enter a valid installation path.
<Mahesh> the project consists of total 8 .cs files
<nickrud> Mahesh a sec, I think there's another server with active #mono
<amenado> Leefmc-> nope, i have no idea what it do
<zim_> busybox
<Leefmc> k, thanks anyway :)
<DavidCraft> I just installed vsftpd.  In the config file, how do I set the directory for the FTP client to browse?  I have anon users turned OFF.
<kerberos08> zim_ --> what is busy box
<Jordan_U> Mortis, Does it say busybox or is it a full bash shell?
<nickrud> Mahesh http://www.go-mono.com/forums/ and http://www.mono-project.com/IRC
<AutoMatriX> Izinucs, maybe you can try DVD::RIP, pretty easy and pretti powerfull
<apinunt> When I open Synaptic Package Manager in Ubuntu 7.04 an icon which looks like a printer? appears on the top line, if I right click it, it shows to be SCIM setup, what is wrong? and how do I correct this?
<Mortis> I'm not sure. It just says Ubuntu tty1 at the top
<Mortis> asks for my user name, then for the password.
<Mortis> When I enter both it says something about administrator and sudo commands.
<Mahesh> ya.. thanx for this link...
<Mortis> I didn't install Ubuntu Desktop, so that may be why.
<Mortis> I tried to, but the enter button obviously wasn't the button to press to select it. XD
<Jordan_U> Mortis, OK, then if you want Gnome and everything else that comes standard with ubuntu run: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<pgreptom> Does anyone know where "Keyboard Shortcuts" stores the actual key bindings in gconf-editor?
<zim_> any ideas as to whats happening when the installer gui stops at busybox 1.1.3
<nickrud> pgreptom /apps/gnome-settings/daemon iirc
<Mortis> Jordan_U thanks. I'll try that.
<nickrud> pgreptom erm, /apps/gnome-settings-daemon
<pgreptom> nickellery,  Like I thought.  If you manually edit the key bindings in gconf(The GUI for keyboard shortcuts doesn't like "Super" key) - it actualyl works.  MANY thanks.
<frederick85> I just upgraded to LTS version and my resolution stuck at 800x600 i can't go beyond that
<lainy> can someone help me connect to the internet?
<charlie5> hi folks ...  i have hardy, and after installing xen, cannot get the nvidia card to work ...  i need nvid for the dom0 but not for client doms ...  the restricted-modules package for xen is supposed to have nvidia module, but it doesn't seem to work for me :/
<charlie5>  has anyone hre successfully used xen with a nvidia card ?
<nickrud> pgreptom you might also find /apps/metacity keybindings useful also then
<charmila> lainy, i think u already connect to the internet
<zim_> anyone have the doc's page for installing from live cd handy? i could just go read more i guess
<lainy> charmila: i'm using windows now...
<pgreptom> nickrud, I looked at those.  Argh.  I'm still having problems with "SuperL"  - gnome's keybindings do NOT like the super key.
<genii> lainy: May help to know some things: dialup modem? wired network adapter? wireless network adapter? Does ubuntu see your network adapter already? Do you know what it might be called? etc
<nickrud> pgreptom I've just been using  <Super> for a long time now, Works for Me™
<amenado> frederick85-> try this gksu displayconfig-gtk  and select accordingly
<pgreptom> nickrud, Did you map them via "Keyboard Shortcuts" ?
<lainy> genii: wireless. when i do someting like sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid <interface> i can see it in iwlist scan
<pgreptom> Do your bindings look like <Super>Right
<nickrud> pgreptom no, in gconf-editor, like you said. I have some <Super>'s set to run apps with particular settings, etc
<lainy> genii: it's wpa-psk authentication with AES data encyrption
<Izinucs> I've no need to rip but I do need to burn a mpg or avi file to dvd. What do I use?
<pgreptom> nickrud, Wish it would work for me.  It's not detecting the Super key, and pressing the right button gos to next track
<lainy> genii: but network manager doesn't detect anything.. so i was wondering if i could connect via command line?
<genii> lainy: Good. Does your router or modem hand out ip addresses and do the authentication part of the isp login or for instance in windows are you using some pppoe client or other such thing?
<lainy> genii: I don't quite understand that. All  I do in Windows is double click on the detected wireless network then input a key and I'm connected.
<nickrud> pgreptom never messed with those, my keyboard was set properly (laptop with multimedia keys)
<IWantMoreCowBell> I am trying to download MySQL GUI tools, when I look for applications to download what version should I be downloading, There is no version available for ubuntu
<IWantMoreCowBell> The choices are as afollows:
<IWantMoreCowBell> RedHat Enterprise Linux 3 (x86) RPM (bundled dependencies)
<IWantMoreCowBell> RedHat Enterprise Linux 4 (x86) RPM (bundled dependencies)
<IWantMoreCowBell> Fedora Core 5 (x86)
<FloodBot1> IWantMoreCowBell: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IWantMoreCowBell> SuSE Linux 10.x (x86) RPM
<pgreptom> nickrud, Ah.  I'm using a desktop :)
<nickrud> IWantMoreCowBell don't ever use RPM's
<nickrud> IWantMoreCowBell and, sudo apt-get install mysql-admin and mysql-browser will get them.
<genii> lainy: OK. by that it would seem the router does the part of username and password then to your internet provider.
<chronographer> Hi all. Can someone help me install this software: http://savi.sourceforge.net/ I have installed dependencies I think, I get this when running make: http://pastebin.com/m38b4e231
<pgreptom> nickrud, I just figured it out.  <Super>Left won't work, but <Left>Super will work.  go figure :)
<nickrud> IWantMoreCowBell that is, sudo apt-get install mysql-admin mysql-browser will get them. (no and)
<nickrud> pgreptom hahaha
<lainy> genii: Yeah, no user name or password
<Inside> Hey guys~ I have a fairly barebones xubuntu install and it's like 1.4GB (my eeepc is only 2GB) Is there a list of stuff that's not important somewhere that I can uninstall?
<genii> lainy: Did you make some entries to the file /etc/network/interfaces ? If so then the ntwork manager will think it is manually configured and not try to bother with it
<jon_high9000> hi there. i have reading about the Cairo Dock for Gnome. anybody know where it can be found for download?
<noctemx0r> you guys may have already answered my question
<fxtgear> Does anybody wanna play wormux 0.8 final?
<nickrud> IWantMoreCowBell a general rule is: find what you want on the net, that's ok. But install it using the ubuntu packaging tools, 98% of what you want is available from synaptic or using apt-get (equivalent)
<chronographer> Please someone help with software installation, compiling and all that, see above post
<chronographer> savi is not in repositories
<lainy> genii: I don't know. I will check when I reboot into Ubuntu.
<lainy> genii: If there's something there, should I clear the file and save it?
<genii> lainy: Trying to connect with commandline iwconfig also makes entries into that file, so you know
<nickrud> !find tk.h | chronographer
<ubottu> chronographer: Found: gtk2hs-doc, libtk-histentry-perl, tkchooser
<noctemx0r> where could I find the iptables configuration file so a port could be opened?
<lainy> genii: Oh, then there are stuff in it
<chronographer> oooh. install those?
<genii> lainy: All entries in there should be ideally set to auto
<frederick85> what's quickest way to exit X when required on ubuntu
<genii> lainy: man interfaces gives you some examples
<amenado> noctemx0r-> you create the rules
<nickrud> chronographer not sure, I was expecting something from the tcl/tk stuff. Might be wrong with those
<Dianora> sup?
<lainy> genii: Should I input my hex key in that interfaces file?
<noctemx0r> amenado: does that mean there is no configuration file in /etc?
<chronographer> hmm. i installed tcl and tk and tcl-dev and tk-dev and stuff...
<genii> lainy: No
<NMR_Techie> anyone seen mdomsch tonight?
<amenado> noctemx0r-> none that am aware of, but possibly a copy of the rules you created
<frederick85> how can I stop X server running
<genii> lainy: You should set everything in that file to auto. Then when you try to connect from networkmanager it will want whatever keys
<Dianora> ??
<chronographer> which folks would just provide debs!
<noctemx0r> ok thank you for the pointers.
<noctemx0r> later on then
<amenado> noctemx0r-> man iptables-save
<noctemx0r> ok
<lainy> genii: Could you explain to me more how to set everything to auto? I'm not sure what it would look like
<lainy> genii: You mean like "auto wlan0
<axisys> how do I get the fastes apt-get repository server on ubuntu server? no gui, so cannot use synaptic
<axisys> s/fastes/fastest/
<chronographer> try a few local ones out?
<axisys> chronographer: it is working fine.. but for a reference
<nickrud> chronographer I'd try the tkchooser then, seems closest :)
<amenado> is there a hardy  debootstrap  available yet?
<trevheg> I have linux-restricted-modules on my computer, but the hardware drivers manager says I have no proprietary drivers on my system. I need these drivers for my wireless card to work. Can anyone help me?
<chronographer> tkchooser?
<genii> lainy: like something two lines: auto wlan0           then: iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<lainy> genii: Ok
<genii> lainy: read    man interfaces    for other more comprehensive examples
<Geoffrey2> anyone know why Rythmbox doesn't have a stop button?
<lainy> genii: Thanks, let me give this a try in ubuntu
<lainy> brb
<theswellseason> I have a question for anyone in here who runs ubuntu on a powerpc: are there and custom repositories that are good since ubuntu no longer has offically supported repositories for ppc?
<theswellseason> *any
<chronographer> nickrud: I don't understand
<nickrud> chronographer bad choice, tkchooser isn't the package you want. It was one of the !found ones
<chronographer> ok.
<chronographer> maybe I need tclx ?
<Li-Plus> how do you quit running X
<nickrud> chronographer but that's the error, line 31 in your output
<chronographer> http://lists.puredata.info/pipermail/pd-list/2001-11/003633.html   <- maybe this will help...
<axisys> where do I get some help for server? no gui, no synaptic
<Jordan_U> axisys, try netselect-apt
<nickrud> chronographer yeah, those both sound like they would work. The former would be easiest for me
<amenado> axisys-> what are you looking for? to download a package?
<genii> theswellseason: Maybe look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Jordan_U> axisys, try netselect-apt
<chronographer> bloody hell, I don't really want to change the bloody code....
<axisys> Jordan_U: ok.. thnx
<axisys> amenado: to find the fastest apt-get repo w/o using synaptic .. for server.. I will check out what Jordan_U suggested
<nickrud> chronographer welcome to compiling code in linux. Not uncommon to tweak stuff to a distribution
<NMR_Techie> cant sign my CoC fo ubuntu.  can anyone help me out?
<genii> theswellseason: Also in #ubuntu-powerpc they may know something
<nickrud> NMR_Techie did you upload your key to the keyservers?
<theswellseason> thank genii
<chronographer> =) theres a makefile for debian with a commented line that i needed! I will just uncomment like ... so.!  now give it a go.... cross my fingers
<NMR_Techie> yes, nickrud.  the output i am getting is "gpg: can't open `UbuntuCodeOfConduct-1.0.1.txt': No such file or directory
<NMR_Techie> gpg: UbuntuCodeOfConduct-1.0.1.txt: clearsign failed: file open error
<Mr_Cheeto> ok, so i reconfigured /etc/network/interfaces to DHCP and got my IP appended, now it says "renewal in 37476 seconds" at the end of the response in konsole, how can i halt the renewal?
<selocol> genii: hello i'm lainy. it works now thank you very much for your help. after changing manual to auto in the network file i could connect without problem. thanks again
<genii> theswellseason: You're welcome
<chronographer> damn
<nickrud> NMR_Techie are you sure you're doing the command in the same directory that the file is in?
<genii> selocol: You're welcome :) Glad to help
<selocol> :D
<mindheavy> i have ies4linux installed, but part of the page i'm viewing (i think it might be java) isn't working, i tried opera (as another alternitive to firefox) and it still says on this site "requires internet explorer" could anyone help me?
<amenado> Mr_Cheeto-> halt the renewal? what do you exactly meant?
<axisys> Jordan_U: how do I choose it after it found the url?
<Mr_Cheeto> amenado, when it renews my IP it effs it all up, so i just want to keep my settings and never let them slip away....away...away...
<genii> Mr_Cheeto: You want to release the IP?
<axisys> Jordan_U: I hate to manually edit the sources.list
<Mr_Cheeto> no, i want my settings to remain
<Jordan_U> axisys, It should create a sources.list ( in your home directory? ) first *check to see that the sources.list is correct* then copy it over to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mr_Cheeto> but it's going to revert to the old settings in 37000 seconds
<NMR_Techie> nickrud: yep
<McChic> Anybody know how to get shockwave to work on 8.04 hardy?
<nickrud> NMR_Techie try feeding it the full path
<amenado> Mr_Cheeto-> a couple of things, you may modify your dhclient.conf  and then look for leases of our interface
<genii> Mr_Cheeto: If this is some case where you get a different number each time but want a (semi)static number, try assigning IP by mac address in the config of your router or modem
<Jordan_U> McChic, shockwave is not available for linux, you must use wine
<McChic> k, thnx
<Jordan_U> McChic, FF3 works great in wine, not sure about shockwave though
<Mr_Cheeto> assign IP by mac!!! OMG it's genius!! HOw?
<IWantMoreCowBell> I cannot  add new schema into the database in Mysql,  how do I reinstall mysql
<Mr_Cheeto> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<genii> Mr_Cheeto: Almost all routers have this feature. Exactly how to do this varies by how their web-based admin system works. I'd advise looking at the manual for your router.
<Mr_Cheeto> kk
<Mr_Cheeto> now how can i get my machine to recognize my 1394 port? it works in windows
<IWantMoreCowBell> I cannot add new schema into the database in Mysql, how do I reinstall mysql
<alan_m> IWantMoreCowBell: To reinstall applications you first must remove them by typing into the terminal: sudo aptitude remove packagename and then reinstall them by typing sudo aptitude install packagename.
<axisys> Jordan_U: the sources.list in my home dir has only one line that is uncommented with the correct url.. but the main one has 18 uncommented url
<stack_> I've set up a firewall for my network using Ubuntu and ufw.  It works great, but I need to forward some ports into my network.  I know the correct iptables command to do this, but I don't know where to put it in the config files.  Can someone help me out?
<Starnestommy> IWantMoreCowBell: are you able to log in as the root user in mysql?
<Jewfro> Mr_Cheeto, try setserial
<IWantMoreCowBell> Starnestommy>	How do I log into root user in mysql
<Mr_Cheeto> Jewfro, huh?
<Kelen> Ctrl+Alt+F2 run in command mold, and put in " sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" to stop X server
<Starnestommy> IWantMoreCowBell: mysql -u root
<Kelen> of course you need install nvidia driver under this command, and finished it, you can restart X server
<Starnestommy> IWantMoreCowBell: or, if you set a password for it, mysql -u root -p, then enter your password
<Jewfro> Mr_Cheeto, oh that's firewire, do aptitude search 1394 - there are several programs for that
<Mr_Cheeto> kk
<mindheavy> i have ies4linux installed, but part of the page i'm viewing (i think it might be java) isn't working, i tried opera (as another alternitive to firefox) and it still says on this site "requires internet explorer" could anyone help me?
<IWantMoreCowBell>  Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<chronographer> hi i fixed it... got a new error now: http://pastebin.com/m6d9a1c22 regarding ISO C90 does not support ‘long long’
<chronographer> anyone know how to fix this?
<McChic> k, is there any way other than wine to view swf files?
<Inside> chronographer: Compile as ISO C99?
<Jewfro> mindheavy, try the "user agent switcher" firefox extension
<chronographer> how do I do that?
<NMR_Techie> nickrud: im going to politely scream.  will that help?  (translation....it didnt work)
<IWantMoreCowBell> I hope you guys don't mind me asking these questions, I am just getting used to the pain and suffering of using Linux
<bullgard4> How can I read the information that is contained in the inode of an ext3 file?
<Inside> What version of gcc do you hve?
<Inside> have?
<nickrud> NMR_Techie not sure what is going on there then
<genii> IWantMoreCowBell: Specify ip of 127.0.0.1 instead of letting it default to localhost
<chronographer> default hardy gcc
<Inside> gcc -v~
<Inside> gcc -v
<chronographer> version 4.2.3 (Ubuntu 4.2.3-2ubuntu7)
<Inside> hmm
<user34> is anyone here using ubuntu linux/
<user34> ?
<chronographer> could it be taht I am using tcl 8.5 and code is written for 8.4 ??
<chronographer> yes. me.
<alan_m> user34, funny you should ask, i believe we all are ;)
<IWantMoreCowBell> how do I get privileges in  mysql
<alan_m> user34, you have the right room if your looking for assistance with it :)
<dkam> Hey guys - anyone know how to get libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 on Hardy?
<user34> Im a new to linux i have just isall it and it keep asking me for login and password
<Inside> well they're only warnings, I guess heh.
<Flannel> IWantMoreCowBell: Have you followed the guide on the LAMP page?
<IWantMoreCowBell> genii > I tried that
<chronographer> lol.
<Starnestommy> user34: iirc, the username is ubuntu and the password is the same
<chronographer> type your usename in the login bit, and password in the password bit. you set them as you installed
<Flannel> IWantMoreCowBell: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#head-b61e938a59a33a4e3a56552fa81a5ae0eec86651
<user34> i see I'' try it
<Inside> I guess -std=c99 is the flag you can use..
<adiction> Hi, sorry but my english is not good.....  I have trouble with my gforce 6100... say on xserver, but don't understand? help please
<user34> but it asked me on the beggining for login a nd passwork and I gave it
<alan_m> adiction, may I ask what your prefered language is? I may be able to redirect you to a room that you may get more assistance with if you dont understand us well :)
<Beats> Hey guys, i think something is installing on my PC without me knowing. Im not doing anything and im watching my Hard drive decreased gig by gig
<unavailable> sun virtualbox >>  i try to install a guest os and it doesnt work..  it just sits there saying "setup is starting windows 2000"
<dimaxwell> Russian :)
<IWantMoreCowBell> genii> thank you for your help
<Inside> komrad o/
<IWantMoreCowBell> Now I need to setup apache
<rhnc> can anyone recommend me a good USB tv tuner that works with ubuntu?
<Inside> kakaya u vas problem?
<adiction> alan, but your understand?
<__yy> anyone know when the hardy repos are getting firefox 3??
<dimaxwell> U menya poka net problem :)
<chronographer> Beats; check your log folder
<Inside>  ah ok togda.
<mortis> Yay, I got it working.
<alan_m> adiction: I understand you yes, I just dont want to confuse you is all :)
<dimaxwell> hotya est' odna nughna avtorizaciya squid v domene
<jeick> hola
<Beats> chronographer: how?
<genii> IWantMoreCowBell: You may want to look at http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/resetting-permissions.html#resetting-permissions-unix           also try mysql as login name if root fails
<dimaxwell> s ispolzovaniem razlichnuh domennuh grup
<alan_m> !ru | dimaxwell
<ubottu> dimaxwell: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<jeick> alguien q sepa el español
<Flannel> !es | jeick
<ubottu> jeick: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Benjamin__> wow
<Ramzi> yo hablo espanol
<Inside> !jp | inside
<dimaxwell> thx
<jeick> q mas
<Inside> hah.
<mortis> Er.
<jeick> de donde eres
<adiction> alan, thanks
<unavailable> sun virtualbox >>  i try to install a guest os and it doesnt work..  it just sits there saying "setup is starting windows 2000"
<alan_m> adiction: your welcome adiction
<adiction> Ramzi , puedes ayudarme?
<mortis> New problem. Thereś no sound in Ubuntu.
<Benjamin__> anyung
<Ramzi> claro
<chronographer> cd /var/logbeats try running "baobab" to see where the gigs are filling,
<adiction> como seria?
<chronographer> oops ignore the first bit
<mortis> And why is it making me type spanish characters?
<NMR_Techie> there is no reason why this code of conduct will not digitally sign!!! meh
<adiction> alan, thanks again
<alan_m> adiction: your welcome, again :)
<adiction> alan, jajajaja
<rglo> help.  I left my computer for three weeks and when I booted up, it no longer gives me an ip with which to connect to the internet.  ifconfig has no line that says inet addr:* bcast or mask ... What should I try?
<Beats> Whats a good program to clean up all the clutter inmy hard drive?]
<adiction> Ramzi: mira tengo problemas con la tarjeta de video gforce 6100 instale los drivers en un un tarro , hasta alli todo bien, pero el tema es que me provoca problemas con xserver
<Ben__> kk
<Ben__> whos there?
<IWantMoreCowBell> I need to configure apache to show the correct www root
<eross> rglo - dolphin (kde4)  or nautilius (gnome)  ?
<rglo> gnome
<genii> !es | adiction Ramzi
<ubottu> adiction Ramzi: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<__yy> anyone know when the hardy repos are getting firefox 3??
<mortis> How do I get sound back in Ubuntu?
<mortis> Do I have to install drivers or something?
<bullgard4> How can I read out the information that is contained in the inode of an ext3 file?
<Ramzi> sorry genii
<Ramzi> I understand
<chronographer> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9) Gecko/2008061015 Firefox/3.0
<chronographer> I have it
<genii> Ramzi: No worries :)
<adiction> genii: Sorry
<adiction> genii: I understand
<eross> rglo - use the nautilus file manager to remove stuff. or firefox if you have stored webpages,cookies,etc. Not sure what you mean by clutter - user created clutter?
<eross> is the A+ hard to pass?
<NMR_Techie> no
<NMR_Techie> depends on your background
<rglo> eross: my problem isn't clutter it's that I can't access the internet.  No ip address given to my network interface
<genii> adiction: It's OK. Just that when most here speak english, a conversation in another language is confusing, also that the information in the conversation cannot help anyone else unless they also speak the same.
<NMR_Techie> i studied at ProProfs.com , eross
<NMR_Techie> before i took my certs
<Izinucs> Bullgard4 I was just reading about that tonight.
<eross> nice NMR, thanks for the link
<IWantMoreCowBell> I need to configure apache to show the correct www root
<Izinucs> Bullgard4  you still there?
<Izinucs> bullgard4: I was just reading about that tonight.
<NMR_Techie> eross, no problems
<bullgard4> Izinucs: I am still here. You spelled my nick wrongly so I did not attend first.
<adiction> genii: ok , thanks
<irish3_21> hey, j/w how do you make frostwire work if you have already downloaded sun java?
<Izinucs> bullgard4: yea.. I realized that after the 2nd try.. Hang on let me look this up
<genii> IWantMoreCowBell: Take a look at the contents of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default      modify at your own risk
<bullgard4> Izinucs: yes, I will.
<IndyGunFreak> irish3_21: it should start up.. try running frostwire in the terminal, and see ifyou get any errors
<Beats> Whats a good program to clean the clutter in Ubuntu
<irish3_21> ok,
<chronographer> what clutter
<genii> Beats: What clutter?
<eross> rglo - please be a little more specific with your question and I have to go for now, sorry
<genii> chronographer: heh
<chronographer> =)
<dkam> Anyone know how to get libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 on Hardy?
<Beats> genii: clutter that builds up through time
<chronographer> how about reinstall using fluxbuntu ? there would be very little clutter then
<irish3_21> IndyGunFreak: It said something like the java could be out of date, but i just downloaded it, and rebooted
<chronographer> oh oooh ooh I know! "sudo aptitude moo" is sure to remove clutter
<IndyGunFreak> irish3_21: where di dyou install it from?
<chronographer> if not, use ﻿"sudo aptitude -v moo"
<the> hi
<Izinucs> bullgard4: ok.. first find the inode number of the file like.. ls -il /etc/hosts.. once you get the number then use the debugfs command "stat" to display the contents of the inode.. you'd type "stat <inode_number>"
<irish3_21> synaptic package
<genii> Beats: Lots of icons on your desktop? remnants of configuration files? deb packages left in /var/cache/apt/archives? what?
<rglo> My ethernet connection went down and I cannot figure out why.  ifconfig shows eth0, but *not* inet addr: bcast or mask.  What could be causing this?  My laptop works fine through the same switch.
<IndyGunFreak> irish3_21: ok, what packages did you install?
<irish3_21> um, sun java
<IWantMoreCowBell> is there a GUI for apache
<fxtgear> httpd.conf is your friend :)
<chronographer>  "aptitude -v moo"
<IndyGunFreak> irish3_21: you're gonna need to be more specific, there's more than 1 sun java package in the repositories
<irish3_21> IndyGunFreak: ill brb
<Flannel> IndyGunFreak: No, but its fairly simple
<Flannel> IWantMoreCowBell:  no, but its fairly simple
<IndyGunFreak> Flannel: ?.. what is?
<fxtgear> if someone wants to play wormux 0.8 final that would be amazing
<Izinucs> bullgard4: before issuing the stat command you have to "debugfs" first then "stat <number>".. when done "quit" to get out of debugfs
 * IndyGunFreak laughs at Flannel tabbing to early.. :)
<Flannel> fxtgear: #ubuntu-offtopic for random chatter, thanks
<Sindacious> It seem's I'm having problems with my frames per second, and I'm having trouble running games and certain programs because the screen will start flashing, anyone know how I can fix this?
<Izinucs> bullgard4: did it work for you?
<bullgard4> Izinucs: I am still trying.
<IWantMoreCowBell> Flannel> nothing is simple in Linux
<mortis> I have no sound in ubuntu, and reinstalling the alsa drivers didnt work.
<Flannel> IWantMoreCowBell: Sure it is.  Get that idea out of your mind, and you'll do just fine
<Izinucs> bullgard4: I got that from the "Beginning Ubuntu Server Admin .. From Novice to Professional".. just some light reading when I'm board..:)
<bullgard4> Izinucs: Is this a paper book?
<rglo> mortis: did you ever have sound?
<cpk1> any ideas why on my network (being served and firewalled with ubuntu) there is one user who can't seem to play any kind of online game?
<Izinucs> bullgard4 .. yes.. Apress - Sander van Vugt
<mortis> Yes, I had sound on XP
<mortis> Also in my Wubi install of Ubuntu
<Izinucs> bullgard4: Barnes & Nobel
<genii> cpk1: Perhaps he's trying to play shockwave games
<Izinucs> bullgard4: gotta run.. good luck.
<rglo> have you run alsamixer?
<bullgard4> Izinucs: Thank you for your help.
<mortis> I don know how
<mortis> also, how do i fix my keyboard. its typing like a spanish one
<mortis> when I say anything with a ´ before a letter, it makes it look like ś or ń
<cpk1> genii: what does that have to do with the network?
<rglo> mortis go to System>>Preferences>>keyboard
<Andeh> does Spore work under WINE?
<genii> cpk1: Nothing. But shockwave doesn't work on linux
<mortis> Andeh it does but there a some critical graphic errors
<Andeh> genii: It does in  virtualbox ^_^
<Flannel> Andeh: Spore doesn't work anywhere yet.
<Andeh> mortis: Oh
<mortis> Flannel: It does, the trial at least.
<Andeh> Flannel: Yes it does. My friend just sent me screenshots of genitals he made in it
<genii> andash: OK I should have qualified.
<jbroome> Flannel: there was a spore creature creation tool that just came out this week
<genii> Andeh:  : OK I should have qualified.
<Andeh> mortis: What kind of critical errors
<mortis> Andeh: The Spore Creature Creator works in Wine, but the 2D UI is very faulty.
<Andeh> oh
<mortis> Andeh: Iĺl link you to the wine appdb page
<darthanubis> I DO NOT wanty firestarter installed to share my connection
<darthanubis> but when I remove it and change iptables they keep reverting to a drop all policy, that I can't purge
<rglo> Any neworking gurus in the house?  Got a big ethernet problem.
<mortis> Andeh: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=12558
<irish3_21> IndyGunFreak: ok, im back, ok it was sun java 6 JRE and BIN
<user34> hi guys. imm new to linux and im having toubles to log in after install. I forgot my username. is there any whay to change it?
<genii> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<IndyGunFreak> irish3_21: not really sure, it works fin for me
<NickGarvey> user34: um, yes, do you know the password though?
<Andeh> thanks :D
<mortis> No problem.
<mortis> Now, back to the sound issue. How do I open the alsa mixer?
<the> Hi all
<IndyGunFreak> irish3_21: but i think i have a lot more thanjust bin and jre installed
<irish3_21> i read in a thread that there was some file that had to be with it
<irish3_21> oh
<rglo> user34: go to this link http://www.pctipguys.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=88&Itemid=1
<rglo> mortis at the command prompt type alsamixer
<mortis> Alright, itś open.
<rglo> make sure all your sound levels are turned up, mortis
<mortis> They are.
<user34> how do i recover a username in a ubunutu
<mortis> I still have no sound.
<rglo> user34 go to this link http://www.pctipguys.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=88&Itemid=1
<genii> rglo: Why not just state the problem you are experiencing and then see if anyone has suggestions
<mortis> The first bar in alsamixer shows a full bar into the red, the second shows about 1/4 into the green, the next 5 show nothing.
<genii> user34: What happened to the username you want to recover?
<rglo> I have, no one responded...my ethernet card is not being given an ip address...thus no internet
<irish3_21> IndyGunFreak: gnutella.net file in you ~/.frostwire/ folder (I saw this in a thread online, could this be the problem, I guess the guy needed it)
<mortis> Oh! There we go. :D
<rglo> mortis open the sound preferences System>>Preferences>>sound
<mortis> Thanks rglo
<IndyGunFreak> irish3_21: i've never had to do that.
<rglo> my pleasure mortis
<mortis> Now, how do I make it so that the volume slider on my keyboard works with the sound on linux?
<dkam> Hey guys - anyone know how to get libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 on Hardy?
<SiegeX> does 8.04 come with a utility to change the sensitivity of my touchpad?
<selocol> SiegeX: synaptic
<IndyGunFreak> irish3_21: i just install java from the repos, and frostwire works fine
<kcormier> anyone here have any experience with ati x1300 on the latest version of ubuntu that can help me out?
<IndyGunFreak> !touchpad | SiegeX yes it does..
<ubottu> SiegeX yes it does..: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<rglo> is it a slider or buttons mortis?
<SiegeX> thanks
<mortis> Itś a slider.
<IndyGunFreak> np
<selocol> SiegeX: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<genii> rglo: In the physical arrangement of your equipment is it something like internet->modem->computer            or internet->modem->router computer     or some other thing. Because some modems are in bridged mode and do not assign numbers, rather the computer logs on directly to the internet provider.
<mortis> Also...for some reason when I turned up my speakers, it made it pan left and right as well...
<mortis> like, on the physical speakers.
<irish3_21> IndyGunFreak: ok, well im installing the other javas, hopefully that wrks, hopefully me having an AMD 64 has nothing to do with it
<IndyGunFreak> irish3_21: that is the problem..
<rglo> genii its computer>>switch>>router>>modem
<IndyGunFreak> irish3_21: there is no version of java for 64bit
<irish3_21> IndyGunFreak: oh
<irish3_21> IndyGunFreak: not cool
<mortis> Why is my volume on my speakers also causing sound to pan left and right?
<irish3_21> IndyGunFreak: so, nothing I can do right?
<IndyGunFreak> irish3_21: i think there's a way to make java 32bit work on 64bit, but im not sure if it will work w/ frostwire
<bullgard4> How can I use the command 'stat' to display the owner of the file /etc/hosts? "detlef@MD97600:~$ sudo stat /etc/hosts" does not show it.
<asmo[B]> IndyGunFreak: I have Java on my 64bit...
<irish3_21> IndyGunFreak: ok, i will try anything
<kcormier> bullgard4: you should be able to just use "sudo ls -l /etc/hosts" i believe to get the owner/group from command line
<IndyGunFreak> irish3_21: you'll have to ask someone else, i'm not familiar w/ the procedure
<genii> rglo: Are there other machines on the switch which work correctly?
<asmo[B]> irish3_21: just for Java runtime?
<IndyGunFreak> asmo[B]: pay attention, i didn't say it was impossible, i said you had to do something to the 32bit java, to make it work on 64bit
<Zombie> I'd like some upgrade help. I have a Kubuntu Hardy CD and a Ubuntu DVD. I want to use thsee as my upgrade sources instead of the network.
<asmo[B]> there's no trick... sudo apt-get install java-common
<muerr> bullgard4, assuming you have a specific reason for using stat, it should show a line like "Access: (0644/-rw-r--r--)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    0/    root)" when you run 'stat /etc/hosts'
<rglo> genii: yes...this computer just stopped after three weeks of not being booted
<IndyGunFreak> asmo[B]: but isn't that only for the java plugins?
<irish3_21> IndyGunFreak: yea
<bullgard4> kcormier: It prints a line: "Access: (0644/-rw-r--r--)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    0/    root)" What does the '0/' mean in it?
<IndyGunFreak> see, i think you need more than that, but good luck w/ it
<muerr> id 0 is root.
<irish3_21> asmo [B]: yea
<genii> rglo: Cabling good?
<asmo[B]> irish3_21: what else did you need?
<genii> rglo: eg: lights on switch indicates cable is connected
<muerr> bullgard4, the number between ( and / is padded with spaces, since it could be longer than a single digit, of course...
<bullgard4> muerr: What do you mean by 'id 0'?
<IndyGunFreak> asmo[B]: he's trying to run frostwire, which requires java
<rglo> genii: yes hardware is all fine.
<irish3_21> asmo [B]: im trying to run Frostwire, i have a AMD 64
<muerr> bullgard4, linux, like unix, assigns numeric values to each user and group. the name 'root' or whatever is a convenience for humans.
<McChic> swfdec-mozilla (0.6.0-2ubuntu1) seems to have worked
<genii> rglo: Which adapter name is it and does it have some entry in /etc/network/interfaces             or not
<asmo[B]> I'm pretty sure all you need is the java-common
<bullgard4> muerr: Ah! Understood. Thank you very much for your help.
<muerr> bullgard4, np
<Zombie> I'd like some upgrade help. I have a Kubuntu Hardy CD and a Ubuntu DVD. I want to use thsee as my upgrade sources instead of the network. Upgrading over the network is a waste of overhead.
<IndyGunFreak> asmo[B]: don't know, i'm smart enogh to stay away from 64bit for now.
<muerr> Zombie, do you not have a fast internet connection?
<daftpunk> I need an advice please. Is it possible to download all upgrades for packages while i am not logged in? I have a limited internet connection and all updates are around 250 MB. I was thinking If I could download it at a friends house and then install it locally from a USB key. Does anybody know how to do that please?
<asmo[B]> IndyGunFreak: ya I've regret putting it on
<daftpunk> ﻿I need an advice please. Is it possible to download all upgrades for packages while i am not logged in? I have a limited internet connection and all updates are around 250 MB. I was thinking If I could download it at a friends house and then install it locally from a USB key. Does anybody know how to do that please?
<Zombie> I have broadband, but it would take days to download everythng.
<rglo> genii interfaces is "auto lo" "iface lo inet loopback" "auto eth0"
<kcormier> Anybody have luck with atx x1600 pro with fglrx on 8.04?
<NW2190> Hi, I have a Sony Vaio laptop and it never seems to come out of suspend or hibernate mode.  Does anyone know how to fix that?
<IndyGunFreak> asmo[B]: about the only 64bit distro thats ready, in my opinion, is suse
<irish3_21> asmo [B]: ok, thx, i think i might just let-it-be for now
<IndyGunFreak> but i hate suse..
<genii> rglo: Add under auto eth0                            iface eth0 inet dhcp
<vipester> rglo, are you having connecting to wpa?
<IndyGunFreak> irish3_21: or, since you don't have a lot of time invested in your 64bit install, just install 32bit.
<vipester> trouble
<rglo> genii I get an error with dhcp that says No DHCPOFFERS received
<s_spiff> anyone here having a weird issue with a fresh hardy install where the title bar keeps disappearing when the mouse moves over it??? after installing the nvidia driver???
<muerr> IndyGunFreak, We're using CentOS 5 x86_64 for a couple servers with 8G and 32G memory and it was fine.
<rglo> vipester I don't have a wireless card on that computer
<airstrike> hi
<bullgard4> muerr: The kernel Documentation about the ext2 filesystem states: "The metadata about a file object includes the permission, owner, group, flags, size, number of blocks, access time, change time, ...". 'sudo stat /etc/hosts' for example did not print any flags. What flags are meant here?
<genii> rglo: If you bypass the switch does it work?
<airstrike> anyone familiar with compiling pidgin from source?
<IndyGunFreak> muerr: i don't have a lot of experience w/ Centos, but i honestly don't doubt it.. it tends to stay caught up w/ things
<irish3_21> IndyGunFreak: yea, I might, but not right now, plus im sure they will come out with something. thx for the help!
<muerr> IndyGunFreak, only as caught up with things as far as RHEL is :-)
<IndyGunFreak> irish3_21: well, lol yeah eventually but the issue you're having has been around since 64bit came out.. which i think was version 7.04.. so at least a year
<muerr> I haven't used SuSE in years, and don't particularly miss it.
<muerr> Last I used it there was no apt or yum equivalent available.
<teamz> does anyone know how to enable multiple sends in vsftpd ?
<IndyGunFreak> muerr: i hate suse, it just seems to have pretty solid 64bit support
<teamz> I don't see it in the man pages
<rglo> genii I'll try, be back in a sec
<irish3_21> IndyGunFreak: yea, haha, i remember when i first got Ubuntu and didnt even have sound lol, that was not cool
<kcormier> nobody here is running 8.04 with an ati x1600?  I've tried about 4 different times and my machine will never boot after
<muerr> bullgard4, sorry not sure, i don't use the stat command.
<bullgard4> muerr: ok.
<s_spiff> kcormier: not using a ati but .. just curious. how are you installing the driver?
<draginxx> How do I get firefox 2 running alongside ff 3 in ubuntu?
<airstrike> checkinstall won't work when compiling pidgin 2.4.2 from source with msnp14 (ubuntu hardy). error messages are at http://pidgin.im/nopaste/475
<muerr> kcormier, I have an X1200, I guess, from lspci output :->
<IndyGunFreak> kcormier: thats cuz ATI sucks.
<kcormier> s_spiff: system -> administration -> driver manager
<Zombie> Let me try again. I'd like some upgrade help. I have a Kubuntu Hardy CD and a Ubuntu DVD. I want to use thsee as my upgrade sources instead of the network. Upgrading over the network is a waste of overhead.
<s_spiff> kcormier: why don't u try envyng?
<kcormier> IndyGunFreak: It's the only agp card I have that has dvi output
<Zombie> I still want to do the distribution's upgrade,
<IndyGunFreak> kcormier: well, good luck... was just telling you the main issue.. :)
<s_spiff> kcormier: its a application used to automatically install the drivers. just a suggestion.. works for me with no issues for a nvidia.
<muerr> Zombie, You'll need to change /etc/apt/sources.list to reflect your CDROM source.
<muerr> or DVDROM source.
<bullgard4> muerr: What command do you use to print the metadata of an ext2/3 file?
<kcormier> I'll give it a shot.  I'm going to try doing it manually with the latest ati drivers, then i'll try envy
<kappaccino> would it do any harm to force mount a crashed windows partition to recover/backup data???
<muerr> I don't know the syntax offhand, as I haven't used anything but network-based apt in uh...well, since debian 2.0
<s_spiff> kcormier: okies..
<muerr> bullgard4, What kind of metadata are you after? Like, tags applied to files or something?
<Zombie> I have.
<kcormier> kappaccino: so long as the drive is fine it should be ok.  If the data is damaged then it might cause issues
<Zombie> The updater disables.
<Zombie> The updater disables it..
<muerr> bullgard4, or some kind of lower level metadata like journal?
<kcormier> thanks guys for the envy advice on the graphics card! :)
<s_spiff> anyone here having issues with compiz.. gnomepanel.. and pidgin simultaneously?? eg: the statusbar doesn't blink when u recieve a new message???
<mortis> Why is my sound panning when I turn up the volume on my speakers?
<Laibsch> good morning
<kcormier> s_spiff: did you update the settings?  I don't think it blinks by default (could be wrong)
<muerr> s_spiff, i find compiz insufficiently useful and disable it :-)
<muerr> sorry thats probably not much help.
<|PiP|> im having a weird problem with 8.04 where sound only plays from a single app at a time
<muerr> mortis, you mean when you use the slider on your keyboard?
<mortis> No, when I use the actual volume on my speakers. :-/
<muerr> mortis, you might be able to change the behaviour by going to System -> Preferences -> Keyboard shortcuts..
<Laibsch> recently, when I start up my computer, the evolution-data-server-2.22 process is sucking up all available CPU cycles.  Why is that?
<s_spiff> kcormier: umm..my last fresh install used to i think.. but will check it out :( ( afaik there are no settings for the status bar blinking thing.. only the system tray blinking option )
<muerr> External speakers?
<muerr> Thats, uh. Goofy :-)
<mortis> Yeah...
<rglo> genii: no it doesn't work directly either
<kappaccino> s_spiff: nothing weird here with pidgin
<mortis> Maybe I'm just deaf in one ear...
<s_spiff> muerr: thanks, but thats not really a solution.. more like a last resort.
<kcormier> s_spiff: i know there is in windows and they changed the default action a while back to not blink...good luck!
<s_spiff> kcormier: ohh is it??? i'm still on the 2.4.1 which had it i think.. will check out anyways.. thanks
<muerr> s_spiff, hence my comment that it wasn't much help :-). That said, I don't know much of anything about compiz. It messes with the way switching desktops works for me, so its completely unusable.
<mortis> Alright, the OS recognizes when I turn my volume up or down graphically, but it doesn't actually alter the volume.
<daftpunk> ﻿I need an advice please. Is it possible to download all upgrades for packages while i am not logged in? I have a limited internet connection and all updates are around 250 MB. I was thinking If I could download it at a friends house and then install it locally from a USB key. Does anybody know how to do that please? Sorry but it keeps disconnecting me...
<genii> rglo: OK. My first suspect was long cabling. I had this issue when I setup a box and tested it directly on router...worked. Then put a switch and ran a 150metre line to it, where it also worked on the cached dhcp info til I had it powerd off a week. Where after it refused to get an IP
<bullgard4> muerr: /usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.24/Documentation/filesystems/ext2.txt: "The metadata about an object includes the permissions, owner, group, flags, size, number of blocks used, access time, change time, modification time, deletion time, number of links, fragments, version (for NFS) and extended attributes (EAs) and/or Access Control Lists (ACLs)." (Contined in the inode structure.)
<sini> Hello. I'm wanting to run two seperate x-sessions on seperate monitors, w/ fglrx... One is a 4:3 CRT, and the other is a 16:10 plasma display I want simply for media playback, and BigDesktop/cloning are unfeasible. Is this possible?
<bullgard4> muerr: /usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.24/Documentation/filesystems/ext2.txt: "The metadata about an object includes the permissions, owner, group, flags, size, number of blocks used, access time, change time, modification time, deletion time, number of links, fragments, version (for NFS) and extended attributes (EAs) and/or Access Control Lists (ACLs)." (Contained in the inode structure.)
<n2diy> I'm planning on reviving "legacy" hardware for the local folks who, like me, can't afford the latest and greatest stuff. My current project box will only run Breezy, and I can't access any repos or .debs with it. Is Ubuntu the right path for this project, or should I be looking elsewhere?
<genii> gah
<iniciante> boa noite
<kcormier> s_spiff: if you didn't see it yet, try plugins -> message notification -> set window manager "urgent" hint...i think that's it
<IndyGunFreak> n2diy: don't see why not..
<iniciante> preciso de ajuda
<rglo> genii: that would make sense.  it is a long cable.  How did you fix the prob?
<IndyGunFreak> n2diy: maybe debian lenny or etch
<mortis> Alright, the OS recognizes when I turn my volume up or down graphically, but it doesn't actually alter the volume.
<sini> n2diy: you might also consider slackware or rpm based distro since they wont have network connectivity
<n2diy> Hi IndyGunFreak , been awhile. I was hoping to stay with some flavor of Ubuntu.
<rglo> mortis: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<mortis> Hardy
<IndyGunFreak> n2diy: well, what makes you think hardy won't support yoru legacy hardware?
<rglo> mortis: damn...should be working
<rglo> what model is your comp?
<mortis> Wow. No. It's not just me being deaf...the sound is literally panning left and right when I turn my volume up or down.
<mortis> Maybe the cable is loose or something.
<n2diy> IndyGunFreak, I only have 128m of ram?
<kcormier> s_spiff: any luck s_spiff?
<genii> rglo: I cut the ends and replaced the plugs in standard EIA568B order of the wires. Seems the cable had been wired with wires in same order on each end which is OK for short runs but you need precise order for the signal not to degrade over twisted pair for realy long runs.
<s_spiff> muerr: nopes :(
<muerr> bullgard4, ls, generally :-). Is there specific information about a file you're looking for?
<IndyGunFreak> n2diy: then i would probably look at Xubuntu or Debian Etch
<muerr> Or just poking around in the kernel documentation?
<mortis> And I absolutely NEED to get this slider to work...I'll go deaf with headphones on
<Arrick> ok, how do I remove mysql and all DB's associated so i can reinstall it from terminal in ubuntu?
<SiegeX> ok, so I setup synaptics to allow me to turn off tapping and set the sensitivity, but what can I use to alter the acceleration/speed?
<s_spiff> muerr: oops.. sorry. kcormiernopes..
<genii> rglo: The order was arbitrary on the original plugs
<n2diy> IndyGunFreak, Roger roger, tnxs.
<IndyGunFreak> np, good luck
<rglo> thanks genii, i'll give it a try...it's a shoddy job of cabling I inherited...first I'll try the short run to make sure.
<mortis> Yeah, nevermind rglo, it's something to do with my speakers. I still need to get the slider to work.
<SiegeX> right now, my touchpad requires my finger to run across it multiple times to get anywhere on the screen and my little touch stick in the middle of my keyboard is too fast.  where/how does one change these?
<bullgard4> muerr: I am interested how to read out the contents of the inode of a file, let's say the file /etc/hosts.
<rglo> mortis: the speakers aren't built in?
<BoneE> does 8.04 have extra repo
<obf213> anyone using ff3 notice lower picture quality on facebooks?
<genii> rglo: OK I'll be here a bit longer
<TiZ_> Hi, I'm curious about the Zen kernel. Supposedly it's faster and more stable and all that jazz. So if I chose to install it, would I have to reinstall my hardware drivers?
<mortis> No, they're not.
<mortis> They're plugged into my tower.
<mortis> Gah. This sound issue is annoying.
<Matthew> does anyone know why Firefox quits when I load a youtube page?
<kcormier> s_spiff: trying envy now.  will let you know how it goes!
<muerr> bullgard4, well stat would show the most information that i know of, but i haven't really had cause to look deeper than output from ls
<TiZ_> Matthew: Bad extension, possibly?
<s_spiff> kcormier: okies.. use the auto feature.. it'll do its job.. while u have to sit back and twiddle ur thumbs :P
<legend2440> my /etc/hosts file has permissions of    root:999   what is group 999? and should i change it to root:root? does it matter?
<Matthew> TiZ_ it happens on multiple videos
<bullgard4> muerr: Thank you for your help.
<TiZ_> Matthew, what extensions do you have?
<kcormier> s_spiff: exciting stuff! ;)  do you mind chatting in a private chat?
<micahcowan> legend2440, usually, a number like that indicates that there _is_ no group 999. Did you copy/install/untar it from elsewhere?
<micahcowan> legend2440, anyway, it probably doesn't matter; but if you like, you can certainly chown root.root it.
<Matthew> TiZ_: I'm sorry, extensions?
<Arrick> ok, how do I remove mysql and all DB's associated so i can reinstall it from terminal in ubuntu? I seem to have locked myself out of mysql and would like to get my site back up
<legend2440> micahcowan: no clean install of hardy. just happenrd to notice it.
<micahcowan> legend2440, strange. I also clean-installed hardy, but mine is root.root (just checked)
<TiZ_> Matthew, have you never installed any extensions into your Firefox before? Are you a new user to Firefox?
<mortis> Gah. Sound effects are really loud and the music is really low.
<mortis> >_<
<vipester> anybody on 8.04 have any problems with wpa?
<mortis> I can't turn the sound effects down :-/
<muerr> legend2440, /etc/hosts should be group root.
<legend2440> micahcowan: ok thanks ill change it to root:root
<daftpunk> Does anybody know how to install updates on a machine without internet connection?
<Matthew> tiz_ maybe do you mean plug-ins? I have one theme, and the "alot" toolbar.
<muerr> legend2440, you can find out what group 999 is by running "grep 999 /etc/group" in a terminal.
<legend2440> muerr: ok thanks
<micahcowan> Yeah. Except, it's unlikely to be there (unless the name of a group is actually "999").
<muerr> daftpunk, you need to get the updates on some form of media, and then specify that media as a source in /etc/apt/sources.list.
<TiZ_> "alot" toolbar? I've never heard of it. I'd disable it and then try some vids. If that doesn't work, I'd try disabling the theme as well and then trying again.
<muerr> don't know the syntax for that in sources.list, haven't used anything but network sources in ages.
<TiZ_> And the correct term is extensions.
<daftpunk> ﻿muerr ok but can I somehow generate a list of all updates I need?
<muerr> daftpunk, not that i know of, every debian/ubuntu system i've ever used had an internet connection.
<daftpunk> ﻿muerr i found aptoncd but unfortunately none of my friends where I could download it use linux.
<Arrick> ok, if no answers on reinstalling/uninstalling, how do I reconfigure mysql?
<Matthew> tiz_: ok, after quitting at least 4 times each, the videos that didn't work, do now. I wonder what the problem was, it wasn't affecting all the videos. alot is emusics toolbar that i listen to radio with. And thanks for the note on the extensions.
<trevheg> I have linux restricted modules installed, but my computer says it doesn't have any proprietary drivers. How do I fix this?
<TiZ_> You're welcome.
<muerr> daftpunk, you'd have to download a list of available updates from repository system, compare that with your installed packages...
<airstrikeivanov> Hello. How do I check to see if I have Direct Rendering installed or if I have to install restricted drivers?
<daftpunk> ﻿muerr I'm gonna have a look at it
<TiZ_> Now... Does anyone know anything about the process of installing another kernel? I'm interested in the Zen Kernel and I want to know if it's worth it to give it a shot. What all will I have to do in installing it? Do I have to reinstall drivers?
<kcormier> s_spiff: wish me luck, restarting now!
<daftpunk> ﻿muerr what is the address for repo system?
<s_spiff> kcormier: BOL.. :P
<s_spiff> TiZ_: umm.. wanted to try it. but afair that it'll screw up my drivers and all. let me know if it works for u.. there are available debs, which can be installed directly. but not tried
<muerr> daftpunk, well, theres repository mirrors around the world, and a list would be available on ubuntu.com. however the whole process is very much a manual ordeal and i wouldn't be able to walk you through it on irc.
<airstrikeivanov> How do I find out what video card I have, and if it needs restricted drivers?
<muerr> daftpunk, sorry i can't be more help.
<micahcowan> Tigge, what you wish to do, will not be supported, I'm afraid. And probably none of the Ubuntu binary modules will work with it: you'll need to do _everything_.
<micahcowan> TiZ_, ^ sorry
<daftpunk> ﻿muerr thank you, no problem I'll sort it out
<TiZ_> s_spiff, I don't want to try it yet either. I want to know what all it entails first.
<Kelen> airstrikeivanov:  lsmod
<micahcowan> * will not be supported here.
<defendguin> is there any way to look at the jobs that are in a print queue?
<TiZ_> Oh
<TiZ_> I see. I guess I'll just keep the normal one, then.
<defendguin> obviously the new gui doesn't have one
<muerr> daftpunk, at least you'll know what to start looking into :-)
<s_spiff> TiZ_: hmm.. till date i've not come across a howto for it.. just the thread on the forums
<kcormier> s_spiff: black screen, hard lock...  guess i'm not so lucky :-\
<TiZ_> Tigge. Lol. Nice typo. :P
<airstrikeivanov> lsmod doesn't help me. It doesn't tell me my card, or if I have the drivers installed or not.
<s_spiff> kcormier: ohh ok..
<TiZ_> airstrikeivanov, go to System -> Admin -> Hardware Drivers
<kcormier> damn it.  I've been trying for 4 days to get this driver installed
<K`zan_emc> I'm running the 6.06 version that comes with the EMC distro.  I need to build a module - what do I need to add to be able to do that (we don't even have make).  TIA
<AutoMatriX> Hi folks
<kcormier> anyone else have any ideas for an ati x1600 on hardy?
<SiegeX> question about compiling software. It seems the latest version of gsynatpic allows you to change speed/acceleration but its only available in a tarball and requires recompiling.  Since there is a .deb package for an older version of gsynaptic, how easy would it be to use that as a template and just change the source code for gsynaptic to a later version?
<trevheg> can anyone help me get my wireless working?
<trevheg> It's a driver issue
<s_spiff> anyone here remembers the command to get all the restricted formats installed??? on hardy.. it was something sudo apt-get install restricted....
<genii> rglo: I need to sleep soon. Any joy/enlightenment yet?
<airstrikeivanov> It says "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system" and the list is empty.
<muerr> defendguin, Applications -> Accessories -> Manage Print Jobs will show jobs that have been sent to the queue but not processed by the printer yet.
<Kelen> airstrikeivanov: System>Administrations>Hardware Drivers
<TiZ_> Then you probably don't need any restricted drivers.
<airstrikeivanov> How can I find out what video card I have?
<kcormier> s_spiff:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras or something along those lines.  you can do it through add/remove programs
<TiZ_> Um...
<s_spiff> kcormier: thank you.
<airstrikeivanov> I just got this computer and don't know what's installed or what.
<defendguin> muerr: why would they hide it there
<kcormier> s_spiff: happy to help :)
<TiZ_> airstrikeivanov: Open a terminal, and do lspci
<muerr> defendguin, I cannot answer that question, I don't like the menu structure myself :-)
<the> hi
<TiZ_> Look for VGA Compatible Controller
<airstrikeivanov> Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<defendguin> muerr: what about if you are using a network printer?
<the> how can I connect to my home server from outside
<TiZ_> Then you have an intel video card. I'm sorry. :P
<TiZ_> But on the bright side, you don't need proprietary drivers for it.
<airstrikeivanov> I prefer NV usually. I hear Intel is crap.
<TiZ_> Usually, intel cards are indeed very disappointing.
<airstrikeivanov> I'm going to buy an 8800GT soon, 1GB. Is that compatible with Ubuntu?
<TiZ_> Probalby more so than an ATI card would be.
<draginxx> How do I get firefox 2 running alongside ff 3 in ubuntu?
<airstrikeivanov> Yeah, I remember there being a whole kernel for NV cards, it ran on my old server with its GeForce 2 MX.
<TiZ_> I'm using a laptop with an ATI Radeon Xpress 1150, and the proprietary driver is no good on it.
<airstrikeivanov> Yeah
<TiZ_> I use the open source driver.
<airstrikeivanov> My laptop was an X200, and it never worked
<muerr> defendguin, there's a process on your local system called "CUPS" (common unix printing system) that communicates with your network printer. when you submit a print job, it sends it to the CUPS process and until it is processed by CUPS and sent to the network printer, it will show up in the manage print jobs list.
<airstrikeivanov> Just lost the hard disk on it too
<kcormier> TiZ_: how can you get the open source ati driver?
<TiZ_> Nvidia's proprietary driver is better, or so I hear.
<draginxx> my desktop pc right now uses x200 and it works fine :)
<airstrikeivanov> the X200 is okay
<draginxx> but ubuntu 7.10 it didnt work to well at all
<airstrikeivanov> the X200 Mobility is crap
<TiZ_> kcormier, you probably already have it.
<muerr> it "disappears" from that list when CUPS is no longer aware of it. If your network printer has a web interface you could connect to that to view the print job(s)
<SiegeX> are the source packages that ubuntu uses to make the .deb's freely available?
<kcormier> TiZ_: I'm pretty sure it's the vesa driver by default
<muerr> the, you have a server at home running ubuntu and you want to be able to access it from outside your home network?
<Kelen> My laptop T61 worked Ubuntu 8.04 fine..
<TiZ_> Just disable fglrx from the hardware drivers dialog, and the open source driver should be used. If it's not, then I think you can just change your driver to "ati" in xorg.conf.
<trevheg> how can I get madwifi to work?
<TiZ_> That's how it worked for me, and I never explicitly installed the open source driver. However...
<muerr> trevheg, pray.
<trevheg> thanks a lot
<TiZ_> If you have a radeon Xpress card, 3d acceleration will take a little more effort.
 * muerr hates madwifi / athereos wireless adapters 
<TiZ_> Do you have a Radeon Xpress, kcormier?
<trevheg> it was cheap
<kcormier> Radeon x1600 PRO
<JohnnyBeGood> Can someone help me setup webmin to do reboot on certain days?
<TiZ_> I'll check the wiki for you. Be right back.
<genii> rglo: In case you need it for wiring reference: http://www.surrey.ac.uk/eng/Intranet/ict/support/UTP.HTM      I have to go, 6 hours til alarm goes off here
<mortis> How do I set my volume slider on my keyboard to control the volume in Ubuntu?
<muerr> the, to access your home system, you can use ssh (command-line / text mode) or VNC - maybe Vino (GUI). you'll also need to set up port forwarding in your router/access point for ssh (port 22) and vnc (5900).
<TiZ_> Ah, it seems you can't use the open source driver on that one, kcormier.
<kcormier> TiZ_: damn.  and it seems the binary driver doesn't work either.  damn damn damn!
<TiZ_> You have to use either the proprietary one or the new radeonhd driver... But the new one doesn't have 3d.
<kcormier> TiZ_: I've been working on this damn machine for 4 days too....lmfao
<TiZ_> ATI is NOT the way to go for linux. :P
<muerr> TiZ_, s/for linux//
<kcormier> TiZ_: I've noticed...too bad it's pretty much all I have because in windows it's usually much better for tv out!
<TiZ_> Huh, muerr?
<K`zan_emc> mortis: ~/.Xmodmap works for me.  Added this to it:
<amccarty> Hello, I'm new to Ubuntu, could someone help me with setting up wireless internet?  Right now I can only access internet through a cable
<muerr> substitution command.
<K`zan_emc> keycode 176 = XF86AudioRaiseVolume
<K`zan_emc> keycode 174 = XF86AudioLowerVolume
<TiZ_> Oh. Substitute with nothing. Heh, clever.
<muerr> TiZ_, i'm just that geeky :D
<TiZ_> Yeah, ATI isn't the way to go in general, you're right there.
<mortis> Where can I get xmod map?
<TiZ_> I always did prefer Nvidia.
<K`zan_emc> mortis: Your keyboard may be different.. google on .Xmodmap - it gets interesting :-)
<muerr> Ditto. I have ati in this laptop because thats what it came with, and we bought it *cheap* from a friend.
<K`zan_emc> mortis: err, probably xmodmap might work better :)
<nisip> hello
<mortis> i'll look. Thanks
<muerr> heh...
<muerr> good luck with xmodmap mortis.
<TiZ_> My laptop's a Gateway MT6452. It has an ATI Radeon Xpress 1150. And by gosh, the open-source driver does great!
<nisip> i saw on-line how the mac air mouse works and it was great.
<kcormier> I'm not so much of a fan of ati's corporate policies, especially the new pricing thing!
<muerr> i've been using Linux for over 13 years and I stay clear of that :-x
<TiZ_> But fglrx is utter crap! Compiz is the only thing that works well on that driver.
<mortis> lol. Is it confusing muerr?
<BoneE> sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<BoneE> dont work
<nisip> can i configure ubuntu  to do the same mousepad action on my laptop?
<BoneE> how do i get w32codecs
<mortis> Is xmodmap even a program? Or what?
<amccarty> Cab anyone please help me with setting up wireless internet?
<muerr> mortis, surely for the unitiated.
<kcormier> BoneE: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras i believe
<mortis> Is there anything else that would be easier to use?
<muerr> xmodmap is a program. .Xmodmaprc is the configuration file in your home directory.
<muerr> maybe the keyboard shortcuts, if the volume settings there respond when you move your slider.
<mortis> They do, graphically though.
<mortis> They don't actually do anything to the volume.
<kcormier> hey guys.  Does the radeonhd driver support opengl hardware acceleration?
<TiZ_> No it doesn't.
<kcormier> damn it
<muerr> the gui volume slider dialog pops up when you move the slider?
<TiZ_> It has no 3d yet.
<kcormier> i seriously hate ati all of a sudden
<kcormier> any luck with the ati hd2600 card?
<mortis> muerr: yes it does but it doesn't change the volume.
<TiZ_> kcormier: the only thing you can do is scour google and the ubuntu forums for solutions, or go back to Windows.
<kcormier> TiZ_: do you know if the open source driver supports the ati hd2600 pro?
<TiZ_> I don't know.
<kcormier> Where'd you find out about the 1600 pro?  I don't mind looking it up myself,  I just don't really know where to look!
<muerr> mortis, sorry don't know much about it. only non-button volume controls i've had was a spin-dial thing on a logitech keyboard and that worked on ubuntu 7.04 by default :-\
<TiZ_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<TiZ_> There's a thread in the ubuntu forums about how people got fglrx to work for them
<the> this is an offcial ubuntu support rite
<mortis> Well, it's a spin-dial, yea.
<TiZ_> I'll be right back.
<mortis> But thanks.
<the> but no one here can help me
<BoneE> kcormier: not inthere
<the> I just need to know how to setup my home server
<the> so that I can access from outside
<genii> the: Web server?
<muerr> the, this is user/community based support.
<Starnestommy> the: is it a web server or ssh server?
<SiegeX> whats the diff between synaptic and aptitude?
<kcormier> thanks TiZ_  I'll have to take a look at what gpu the hd2600 runs!
<SiegeX> two different front ends to the same apt-get?
<muerr> the, if you want to be able to log into your home system from the outside world, I provided a couple suggestions.
<muerr> ssh and vnc.
<jbroome> or, vnc over ssh
<alan_m> SiegeX: synaptic is the front end to aptitude.
<alan_m> SiegeX: i mean apt-get
<alan_m> SiegeX: yeah
<SiegeX> ok, and what is aptitude then
<muerr> aptitude is just a more "usable" commandline front end to apt.
<the> genii: ssh
<SiegeX> ahh
<the> muerr : yaa
<muerr> so you can do aptitude search somepackage, aptitude install somepackage, rather than apt-cache search somepackage, apt-get install somepackage.
<the> muerr : already install ssh and ftp
<alan_m> SiegeX: aptitiude has less of a tendencey to break things....though ive been told apt-get got updated so it doesnt do this as often anymore.
<TiZ_> kcormier: http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=43251611
<muerr> the, don't use ftp, ssh will allow you to use sftp which is encrypted.
<the> muerr: ok
<muerr> the, you'll need to open a port forward on your access point or router you use with your ISP connection to the internet. ssh by default is port 22.
<SiegeX> muerr: nice, I see.  well if aptitude has all the benefits and no shortfalls over apt-get, might as well use that
<genii> the: Most ISP have dynamic numbers. Use some service like dyndns to make it always accessible. And ezipupdate on the box to use dyndns. Then make your router forward port 22 to your box, which should be also getting the same internal lan number all the time from it based on mac address.
<the> muerr: here I got 1 modem that connected to my wireless router
<muerr> SiegeX, despite the existence of aptitude, i still use apt-get and apt-cache, due to habits picked up ages ago
<muerr> the, ISP cable modem -> wireless router -> server ?
<SiegeX> well, i come from a long time in the slackware world and ive been use slapt-get, so apt-get isnt all that foreign to me
<SiegeX> although i wouldnt have known that i need to call another binary for searches (apt-cache)
<genii> the: Then you ssh into it   like ssh -l name whatever.dyndns.org
<rglo> genii: You're one smart cookie.  Saved me a bunch of hair that I would have pulled out.  THANK YOU!!!
<the> muerr : isp --> modem -- wireless router -- pc
<muerr> the, so you'll log into your wireless access point (i assume you know how to do that:) ) and change the port forwarding to point incoming connections on port 22 to the IP of your server on port 22.
<the> muerr : isp --> modem -- wireless router -- server
<alan_m> SiegeX: though this room isnt as heavy right now as earlier, can we put nicknames in front of messages so that we know who we're talking to?
<genii> rglo: np :) Glad to help
<SiegeX> alan_m:  sure
<the> muerr : router or modem
<muerr> the, before you do that though, you'll need to secure your server as much as you can.
<alan_m> SiegeX: :)
<muerr> the wireless router.
<K`zan_emc> Will try tomorrow and see if anyone knows what needs to be installed to build a kernel module...
<muerr> typically has a web based front end to manage.
<the> muerr : ok done already
<Kelen> is there anyone could tell me where can i find win32codecs and w32codes. i cant find them with my sources.list
<the> :)
<genii> rglo: Gotta go sleep now :) Enjoy
<hans-solo> Does anyone have a driver for OKI c3200 printer
<muerr> Kelen, need to enable universe or multiverse.
<TiZ_> Restarting laptop.
<muerr> kelen search the ubuntu wiki for w32codec.
<rglo> sleep well genii
<SiegeX> on an entirely different subject, i can get most of the whizz bang fusion stuff going (although some I have no idea wtf they are trying to do) but for sure the desktop cube isnt working.  I hit ctrl+alt+down and nothing happens. Am i forgetting something?
<Kelen> muerr: w32codec? not w32codes?
<the> muerr : how my modem can understand the connection
<jbroome> !w32codec | Kelen
<ubottu> Factoid w32codec not found
<F_Dom> http://ubuntu.cn99.com
<Jewfro> w32codecs
<the> muerr : still cant access
<jbroome> !w32codecs | Kelen
<jc__> openoffice is broken I can't install it from the repositories
<ubottu> Kelen: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<muerr> the, did you start sshd? :-)
<F_Dom> Kelen,you can try http://ubuntu.cn99.com
<muerr> via, /etc/init.d/ssh start
<the> muerr : yaa
<Kelen> muerr: is that why cant play RMVB format video normal, i just got sound only..
<the> muerr : via nmap
<muerr> Kelen, i don't know what rmvb is sorry.
<joobaby> hey whats the terminal command to create a new username so my friends can get on
<tonyyarusso> joobaby: adduser
<TiZ_> Why do it from the terminal? You don't have to.
<joobaby> tonyyarusso: thanks
<muerr> the, are you trying to connect to the server via the internal IP on the private network behind the wireless router, or via the public IP of the router from the ISP?
<TiZ_> System -> Admin -> Users and Groups
<joobaby> well i couldnt find the other way
<joobaby> ah
<joobaby> i like using the terminal anyway
<the> muerr: public IP from the ISP
<Kelen> F_Dom: I has added cn99.com in my sources.list, but it is still cant find any infomation about w32codes or win32codecs .
<TiZ_> Oh well. I'm a GUI person.
<muerr> the, so you nmap that IP and it says port 22 is listening? does the wireless router itself have ssh access available?
<SiegeX> ok, this is kinda odd. I went into the compiz config's general settings, and bumped the number of horizontal desktop size from 2 to 4, now ctrl+alt+down actually does something but I dont see a cube. Its more like a 3-windowed expo
<dmsuperman> Can somebody do me a huge favor and get me the direct link to the Linux video driver for the nVidia 7900 GS KO video card?
<SiegeX> how do i get the rotating cube that seems to be all the rage
<Kidfork> HEy guys i removed a seperator from my deskbar. Now i can see the update manager, network icon, etc. How can i get this back>?
<F_Dom> Kelen,can you give me the e-mail of you ,i will send the sources.list to you
<the> muerr: wireless router with ssh access
<TiZ_> SiegX, you need the Desktop Cube and Rotate Cube plugins enabled.
<TiZ_> SiegeX, that is. Sorry.
<dacubuntu> is firefox 3 final out yet?
<the> muerr: I only modify the port forwarding to the server
<the> muerr: let say my server ip is 192.168.1.10
<SiegeX> TiZ_: aha, let me try that.
<muerr> the, if your wireless router has ssh access built in, then it'll already be listening on port 22 for itself. you'll need to change the 'listen' port in your port forwarding to something else (such as 2200), and then use that port when you ssh.
<dacubuntu> any1? is firefox 3 out yet?
<s_spiff> dacubuntu: yup..
<dacubuntu> i cant use the tarball from the mozilla site
<muerr> dacubuntu, yes and making its way to ubuntu mirrors if its not there already.
<TiZ_> Okay. So, everyone knows the three gnome menus. Applications, Places, and System. I'd like to merge them into one button labeled "Menu" (not the single button; I'd like it to have a label too). Is this possible?
<the> muerr: in that case nope
<s_spiff> dacubuntu: i think the ubuntu repo has it already
<s_spiff> dacubuntu: or try get-deb if u can't find it on the repos
<dacubuntu> ok... ill have to update the repos then
<the> muerr: no ssh aceess built
<muerr> the, ah ok.
<s_spiff> TiZ_: yup... right click..add to panel.. and click the main menu..
<dacubuntu> can any of u recommend a download manager?
<Zombie> I still can't get DVD
<s_spiff> dacubuntu: wget is nice..and super lightweight
<dacubuntu> something like flashget for windows... i just cant find somethin as good as that
<JohnnyBeGood> Can someone help me setup webmin to do reboot on certain days?
<muerr> the, you have a pc and a server behind the router. can you ping the server from the pc?
<TiZ_> s_spiff: I know about that one. But I'd like it to have a label too; not just the one icon.
<jc__> I've uninstalled openoffice and now it won't install from the synaptic can anyone help figure this out
<Zombie> I still can't get DVD  upgrade to work.
<muerr> dacubuntu, what kind of downloads do you need managed?
<dacubuntu> i know... wget is a bit weird
<dacubuntu> all kinds actually
<the> muerr: yes
<dmsuperman> Can somebody do me a huge favor and get me the direct link to the Linux video driver for the nVidia 7900 GS KO video card?
<s_spiff> TiZ_: i think you need to edit some file in the home folder .. so as to use customized icon or something.. sorry can't remember.
<dacubuntu> not specific to you tube vids or nethin
<the> muerr: I also can ssh to that server
<alan_m> !webmin | JohnnyBeGood
<ubottu> JohnnyBeGood: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<muerr> from the pc
<muerr> but not to the public IP?
<the> yaa
<the> from pc to server
<the> I use internal IP
<the> 192.169.x.x
<muerr> but if you're external you can't ssh to the public IP and get a response.
<muerr> or from the pc you can't
<alan_m> !ebox | JohnnyBeGood
<ubottu> JohnnyBeGood: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<the> yaa correct
<the> ok, from my pc
<dacubuntu> apart from wget n wxdownload... any others?
<the> if I ssh using my internal IP, yes it works
<muerr> dacubuntu, there's download extensions for firefox.
<dacubuntu> yeah.. but i cant use rapidshare with that
<the> ssh using public IP it wont works
<dacubuntu> altho i do have it installed
<the> either from inside or ourside
<jc__> openoffice.org-core won't install any thoughts?
<muerr> its possible your ISP won't let the connection through.
<the> how to check
<jc__>  openoffice.org-core conflicts with openoffice.org-unbundled how do I resolve this?
<SiegeX> TiZ_: ok, the rotate cube plugin allows ctrl+alt+left/right  to work quite nicely but I still dont see a zoomed out cube, it more or less just flips
<u007> hi, anyone know of any command to check the dependencies of the binary, instead of trying each time to encounter next library missing
<Spender> Hey I need some advice on setting up my partitions. I'm planning on a /, /boot, /home and maybe a /usr cause thats where everything gets installed to right?
<SiegeX> and ctrl+alt+down just flattens it out like it was expo
<SiegeX> Tiz
<TiZ_> SiegeX: Try Ctrl+Alt+Button1
<u007> ohh.. nvm, i found it, its ldd
<TiZ_> I didn't know about Ctrl+Alt+Down. I use the actual Expo plugin that uses Super+E.
<ZLemur> evening
<TiZ_> SiegeX, did the cube rotate?
<SiegeX> TiZ_: thats alot closer to what i thought it would look like, although i know ive seen videos of the cube zoomed out
<TiZ_> They're probably using 3D Windows
<TiZ_> Enable that plugin too
<polygon89> Spender, i personally just use a / , /boot, swap and /home.
<Filled-Void> HI all, After doing updates it seems flash isnt working on my system I tried reinstalling flashplugin-nonfree but it doesnt seem to fix it . Any suggestions ? :D Im on Ubuntu HH 64 bit
<dacubuntu> oh i know what you mean siegex
<Spender> thanks poly, I was planning on a /usr cause my uncle said thats where everything gets installed to
<dacubuntu> siegex: just hold the middle click on the desktop, and drag
<bj_> I pulled the newest flash 10 beta and used that
<TiZ_> Filled-Void, the 32 bit flash player won't work unless you use 32 bit firefox
<dacubuntu> if thats twhat your looking for
<bj_> what browser you using?
<Spender> so i was wanting all my stuff on a different partition then my main distro
<TiZ_> You'll have to use an open source flash player
<bj_> there is an alternative flash player
<dacubuntu> btw has any1 noticed that even the adobe flash player for ubuntu sucks?
<bj_> yes it does
<Jewfro_Macabbi> TiZ_, It can be made to work using ndswrapper
<Filled-Void> TiZ_, Ok thanks :)
<bj_> that might change with 10, though
<polygon89> dacubuntu, too bad thats all we have.
<bj_> flash is slow on anything but win/mac
<dacubuntu> i dont see y...
<Filled-Void> It was working before updates. Thats is youtube and all worked.
<TiZ_> I didn't know ndiswrapper could play the flash player. :|
<dacubuntu> same company n everything
<bj_> mine kept crashing on videos
<polygon89> dacubuntu, its not open source. tha
<bj_> so, i updated to 10 beta
<bj_> hasn't crashed yet
<dacubuntu> what about the other alternatives
<bj_> there is a free alternative, but it's not as good...
<dacubuntu> like does plug ins on firefox (cant remember the names)
<polygon89> gnash doesnt work very well, it has to reverse engineer ingeveryth
<Jewfro_Macabbi> TiZ, I had it running on a debian 64 system - so I'm betting it can be done on Ubuntu also
<TiZ_> and dacubuntu, the 32 bit adobe flash player is just fine on me.
<TiZ_> on mine*
<dacubuntu> yeah gnash
<dacubuntu> im on 32 as well
<bj_> gnash is worse than linux flash from adobe
<vipester> has anyone else encountered issues with wpa wireless?
<bj_> so, there really is no good option at the moment
<Filled-Void> Sigh lost power. WIll be back later
<TiZ_> Jewfro, I'm mostly a linux newbie. I'm just relaying what I learned in my struggle to get Ubuntu working.
<dacubuntu> all i care is that it displays sites proeprly
<bj_> get the medibuntu repositories
<bj_> then you can load up all your media needs like DVD and vid codecs
<ZLemur> greetings, all
<bj_> also do the nonfree repos
<bj_> that will have your drivers and flash stuff
<Kartagis> good morning
<bj_> morning to you
<dacubuntu> hmmm
<dacubuntu> ill have to look for it then
<ZLemur> it's dead over in #ubuntu-eeepc so i figured i'd pop over here
<TiZ_> Does anyone know how I can add a label to the Main Menu button, so that it's not just an icon, but (icon) Menu?
<Kartagis> what package must I install to make sound-juicer rip audio cd mp3?
<bj_> the main ubuntu logo? on the taskbar?
<polygon89> Kartagis, i think the ugly set of plugins for gstreamer
<muerr> Kartagis, you need to have an mp3 encoding library installed on your system.
<bj_> you can skin anything in kde/gnome
<ZLemur> trying to figure if eeebuntu can be installed (and fit) on a 2g surf from an sd card. google isn't turning up too much.
<bj_> do you like your eee?
<ZLemur> or if theres any other alternative that's super stripped down to conserve disk space. i don't do much with the eee - web browsing, pidgin and xchat
<bj_> I was eyeing the newer ones
<ZLemur> love it, bj_
<bj_> but they made the 901s ugly
<sinnus> hello all. I have installed firefox 3 and when I try to install any addons I get the following error: "Firefox could not install the file at
<sinnus> https://addons.mozilla.org/downloads/file/29765/better_gmail_2-0.5-fx+sm.xpi
<sinnus> because: Download error
<sinnus> -228"
<FloodBot1> sinnus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dacubuntu> tiz: just right click on the menu bar and  over the applications / places... and click edit menus
<sinnus> what is wrong?
<alan_m> sinnus, floodbot1's being picky, dont worry about it :)
<bj_> ZLemur, would you go for bigger screen...is it a second laptop?
<alan_m> just dont paste a lot of lines in the room like you just did....use pastebin.
<dacubuntu> sinnus: is it firefox final? cuz i cant find it
<sinnus> dacubuntu, Yes, final version
<dacubuntu> mind tellin me where u got it?
<dacubuntu> which repo?
<dacubuntu> or site.. or wtv?
<bj_> has anyone here tried setting up mythbuntu?
<ZLemur> it's my only laptop at the moment. like i said, i don't need it for much. basic online functionality. the 7" that's on my 2g surf is plenty big for my purposes. i mean, don't get me wrong, i'd like another 1" vertically for certain webpages, but once i get ff3 going, it won't be an issue.
<TiZ_> dacubuntu: that doesn't do it. I've checked alacarte over 9000 times. I haven't found any way to compress the "Applications, Places, System" into one label, "Menu"
<tv7497> bazhang: sir how do you compile an theme engine
<bj_> ya, the black 700s were pretty sexy....
<ZLemur> nod - i mine
<ZLemur> 's black
<ZLemur> (and as you can see, i'm still getting used to the tiny keyboard)
<bj_> they stuck this big ol hinge on the 901
<bj_> and--i dunno--made it more plasticeee
<ZLemur> more chinsey feel, eh?
<dacubuntu> has any1 got realtek soundcard jacks wrkin proeprly?
<bj_> i was all excited to hear about the new 900 models..then they go and change the form up
<dacubuntu> its annoying that i cant use voice chat on ubuntu
<tv7497> any one how do you compile an theme engine :)
<bj_> but the 700 felt good ...sad really
<ZLemur> too bad places can't stick with what works.
<dacubuntu> tv: i would help but i dont know what u mean by theme engine
<bj_> sheesh, i know, it was just a screen upgrade
<MrPocknix_> Whats the command to show all the running processes and what they're running at?
<bj_> and processor...
<negge> MrPocknix_: top
<bj_> top
<MrPocknix_> thanks brak
<bj_> you could certainly load up eeeBuntu on an SD card
<ZLemur> i don't want it -on- the sd card
<tv7497> dacubuntu: sir i just downloaded a gtk2 theme from gnome.org and tried to install it in theme manager but it gives an error like you need to compile theme engine
<bj_> well 2GB is tight
<ZLemur> i want to install -from- the sd card. i'm concerned that it won't fit on the 2g though
<bj_> I think a basic desktop install is around 3
<ZLemur> ick
<bj_> well, you can get anything to fit...it would just take more effort
<ZLemur> any really tiny alternatives that'd get me basic functionality? something easy to install, though - i'm very very much a linux newbie
<bj_> someone got vista all shrunk down
<bj_> well the eeeBuntu would be the best b/c it has all the packaged in drivers for everything
<tv7497> anyone even dacubuntu left the room :(
<ZLemur> last 3 times i tried to install/learn something bout linux, i had coinsidental hardware failures. woulda thought linux caused them i i didn't know better
<bj_> you should try to install that and just dont put lots of stuff on
<ZLemur> all i need is pidgin, xchat and ff3
<ZLemur> with those 3 apps, i'm happy.
<bj_> well, hardware can be an issue b/c manufacturers dont always make working drivers for linux
<bj_> so you have ppl reverse engineering things
<bj_> and that can get hairy
<bj_> I would stick with eeeBuntu, but put xcfe or some other lightweight desktop on it
<SiegeX> what is the point of the 'clone output' effect?
<tv7497> bazhang: sir you there ???
<bj_> what's wrong with the base os on the eee?
<negge> SiegeX: you get the same picture on both displays
<bj_> (don't get me wrong, we are in an ubuntu forum)
<ZLemur> nothing, really. i just hear good things about eeebuntu
<SiegeX> negge: ahh its for multi display. Cause on a laptop it just makes a mini-me version of what you are looking at and im like WTF?
<ZLemur> rumors of performance gains
<ZLemur> also, i notice that if i wanted xandros without my eee, i'd have to pay.
<Kelen> ZLemur: enjoin IRC with pidgin is not well..
<Kelen> I am think about change to xchat for IRC.
<Kelen> is there any one know which point will notes for me to do that?
<negge> SiegeX: it usually needs some finetuning before you get it right. You can't use different asepct ratios on both screens, they have to be the same
<bj_> well, if you put eeebuntu on it, you'd be blowing the default os out
<Kartagis> gstreamer itself doesn't exist. it has to be gstreamer-something to encode in mp3
<ZLemur> Kelen, i like xchat far better than pidgin for irc - more functional
<ZLemur> nod bj_, i expected as much
<ZLemur> worst case, i can always get xandros back with the cd's that came with the eee. i'd have to borrow an external cd drive though, as i have nothing other than a usb key that has usb connectivity
<bj_> if you have another computer, you could do a test run in a virutal environment...check the size
<Kartagis> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bj_> sometimes there is no free format
<ZLemur> a good idea. might look into that when i get home from work and have some time to learn what a virtual environment technically is and how to use it
<bj_> download 'VirtualBox', download the eeeBuntu iso and fire it up
<klattrup> Anyone that happen to have time to help a newbie to Ubuntu ? :)
<bj_> it'll launch a little virtual computer which you won't have to worry about messing up
<kcormier> klattrup: what you need?
<ZLemur> ok, i'll give that a shot. Virtual Box sounds vaguely familiar. i think i've seen it in passing in my many google searches
<ZLemur> that's awesome
<bj_> it's free :)
<ZLemur> even better!
<bj_> I know!
<ZLemur> definitely going to do that. hopefully if it's small enough i can get it installed via sd card
<klattrup> I've been told that Beryl gives alot of custumizable options, and ive used the SPM to get it and install it, but i can't seem to figuere out where the hell i find it / open it so i can configuere it :P
<ZLemur> could be half a meg, but if i can't install from sd card, it's no good to me
<bj_> if you don't have access to an external cd-rom...I would wait about trying to install anything else
<bj_> (you might want your Xandros back :)
<ZLemur> good poitn
<ZLemur> point, rather. perhaps i can wrangle up a used one some place
<luke_> how to install wine...?
<bj_> but knock yourself out with VirtualBox...it's like a computer sandbox
<negge> luke_: sudo apt-get install wine
<ZLemur> sounds like a ton of  fun, actually
<luke_> thax
<ZLemur> good educational tool, too. can play with and get used tocommands without risking anything
<bj_> yep
<luke_> i'm a stanger here~~
<amirman84> is there a way to open a specific GUI app via commandline to make it use a different gnome theme than the one that is set as default. ?
<Linux[1]> hy ppl
<alan_m> luke_: heres a hint, when you want to install ANYTHING in ubuntu you can fire up a terminal and type in the command "sudo apt-get packagename"
<ZLemur> heres a stupid question:
<Stormx2> alan_m: sudo apt-get install packagename
<the> network expert please
<Linux[1]> i have a problem whit verlihub and mysql can enyone help me :)
<alan_m> Stormx2: oops, yeah that was a typo
<ZLemur> is it possible to eschew a gui to save resources except to use apps?
<luke_> i'll try..
<ZLemur> like just use console to do everything that the apps don't.
<the> luke_: I still cant connect to my home server
<alan_m> luke_: follow Stormx2's advice, I messed up, mines invalid.
<Stormx2> !wine | luke_
<ubottu> luke_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Linux[1]> someone have some verlihub's mysql tables :D
<ZLemur> i imagine it's all tied together, but you never know.
<Stormx2> the: What's the problem you're having?
<bj_> it is true GUIs or rather the window manager needs resources...you won't be able to run all programs or alternatives in a terminal
<luke_> my english is poor...
<SiegeX> bi-linear filtering is sorta like anti-aliasing?
<the> Stirmx2 : cant connect to my home server from outside
<SiegeX> in respect to compiz
<alan_m> luke_: so is my memory, but we can all help out in here :)
<ZLemur> i don't meant to run it inside a terminal
<Stormx2> the: What kind of server?
<bj_> running things in a terminal will *free* up the hassle of handling it in a window
<amirman84> ZLemur: you should look into fluxbox
<the> ubuntu
<Linux[1]> the you have instaled ssh ?
<Stormx2> luke_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine <-- follow these instructions
<ZLemur> fluxbox, eh? i'll google it
<ZLemur> thanks amirman84
<bj_> Xubuntu uses fluxbox
<mgsloan> I'm trying to get xinerama to work, with fglrx.. in Xorg.0.log I get this:
<mgsloan> (WW) fglrx(0): More than one displays are connected,so clone mode is enabled
<luke_> ok
<bj_> or rather a cousin of it
<amirman84> bj_: Xubuntu uses XFCE not fluxbox
<the> Stirmx2 : ii  libc6          2.6.1-1ubuntu9 GNU C Library: Shared libraries
<bj_> I just corrected myself
<ZLemur> what i'm looking to do is free up resoures used to have fancy icons and a desktop and a task bar etc etc
<alan_m> ill be back tomorrow :)
<Stormx2> libc isn't a server *sigh*
<bj_> try Xubuntu...that is XFCE + Ubuntu
<Stormx2> the, what are you trying to run? an HTTP server? A MySQL server? P2P server? Samba server? What?
<mgsloan> so, erm, how do I get fglrx to decide to run in something other than clone mode?
<Stormx2> "Server" can be any number of things. Or do you mean you can't connect to / ping your machine at all?
<the> Stirmx2 : only ssh
<amirman84> ZLemur: gnome and kde both include a window manager and a desktop environment. fluxbox is just a window manager and can run on its own without a desktop environment which makes it super light that way
<the> ssh server
<GhotiPhud> hello
<ZLemur> ahhh, that sounds pretty good
<bj_> I would try xfce before jumping into fluxbox...fluxbox can be kindof finicky
<the> installed everything
<Stormx2> the, Are you trying to connect from a machine on your LAN or outside?
<the> outside
<ZLemur> long as it liked pidgin xchat and ff3 heh
<amirman84> ZLemur: they actually have put together a FLUXbuntu
<bj_> well, there you go
<GhotiPhud> does anyone else have a problem inserting formulas in openoffice writer?
<luke_> downloading...
<GhotiPhud> whenever I try, it's greyed out
<the> Stirmx2 : but I have 1 modem and 1 wireless router
<the> Stirmx2 : already configure the wouter
<ZLemur> hehe you just made my night, amirman84
<amirman84> ZLemur: http://fluxbuntu.org/ here's fluxbuntu , more lightweight than even xubuntu
<the> Stirmx2 : and try to ssh <public ip>
<ZLemur> but will it fit on my eee and actually work? :p
<the> Stirmx2 : wont work
<bj_> I tried fluxbox..forced myself to get everything working I wanted...
<bj_> used it for like a month
<bj_> it's a pain to configure things
<bj_> but if you like the ultra-minimalist, by all means
<luke_> 有没有人会中文？
<jussi01> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<amirman84> bj_: if you use a distro like fluxbuntu the configuration is unnessecary
<bj_> ZLemur, when you do an install, you can choose what packages to have installed
<captain-wifi> hi
<mgsloan> I'm more an xmonad man myself
<ZLemur> that'll help with trimming
<GhotiPhud> can someone check openoffice and see if the insert formula works?
<bj_> not if you want things to show up in menus...have a background...and the like
<mgsloan> now that's minimalist
<still_here> hello all. how to install gcc from scratch?
<amirman84> ZLemur: if you want a frugal install try the alternate install disc, it lets you choose which packages you want to install, the main install disc does not
<t35t0r> du sucks
<xbma> ÎÒ»á
<luke_> 在中国，用ubuntu的不多！
<t35t0r> du doesn't work properly on any unix
<captain-wifi> when I'm charging my laptop my laptop heats up. cpu-scalling monitor shows the frequnecy is at 1.9 ghz when charging. at 800 mhz when not charging
<Rat409> yuh i'm trying to learn awesome,xmonad; liked wmii,ion3 tho
<xbma> »¹Í¦¶àµÄ°É
<hans-solo> where can I find drivers for Canon 400D camera
<t35t0r> stop talking in unicode in here, we don't understand
<still_here> someone could help me?
<ZLemur> amirman84 - you mean for xandros that came with my eee?
<xbma> Ô½À´Ô½¶àÁË
<bj_> my Formula is greyed out as well...wonder if its in an additional package
<t35t0r> stop talking in unicode in here, we don't understand
<jussi01> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<GhotiPhud> I'll look through synaptic and see if I can find it
<amirman84> ZLemur: i was talking about the alternate install disc for ubuntu
<amirman84> ﻿is there a way to open a specific GUI app via commandline to make it use a different gnome theme than the one that is set as default?
<ZLemur> ah, ok
<still_here> hello all. how to install gcc from scratch?
<xbma> ok£¬ stop unicode
<Rat409> !build-essential | still_here
<ubottu> still_here: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<still_here> Rat409: but build-essential requires gcc
<GhotiPhud> ah ha! to enable the insert formula you need the openoffice.org-math package
<bj_> get the binary
<Rat409> oh gcc source,try gnu,org
<bj_> ya, -math...
<still_here> Rat409: do you mean gnu.org?
<Rat409> yes,sorry 243am local :(
<the> Official support channel aa
<still_here> haha
<dmsuperman_> I'm trying to share some folders using samba (with the Shared Folders dialog). However, any file/folder or link to a file/folder on my /media/Media drive doesn't show up within the dialog. They work everywhere else, but not that particular dialog.
<still_here> Rat409: thanks. i'll check it out.
<dmsuperman_> even typing in /media/Media gives me an empty file list area
<bj_> can you see anything over samba?
<ZLemur> evidently fluxbuntu is only 1.3gb installed
<bj_> ooo barely
<amirman84> ZLemur: it's made to be as lightweight and functional as possible
<bj_> basic gdm like gnome or kde run you around 3GB
<dmsuperman_> I can see all my own directories, except those from /media/Media and symlinks to /media/Media folders don't show up
<ZLemur> i wager i can remove the default browser and replace with ff3 to help ease that hit to disk space
<dmsuperman_> bj_, but I can also see other windows shares here
<dmsuperman_> and save them as well
<bj_> is /media/Media your root?
<ZLemur> no
<ZLemur> oh, dur.
<bj_> so you see it, but no file?
<ZLemur> how about i read more than just what bj_ says in case he's talking to someone else....
<dmsuperman_> bj_, no, a secondary storage drive
<luke_> wine is amazing... i've already installed foorbar in my ubuntu....
<dmsuperman_> bj_, I can see it just fine everywhere. Nautilus, open dialogs, command prompt
<Kartagis> <muerr> Kartagis, you need to have an mp3 encoding library installed on your system. <--- what is the package name?
<dmsuperman_> bj_, it all works flawlessly. The shared folders dialog, however, will not open anything inside the Media dir
<dmsuperman_> bj_, it doesn't show any files or folders existing inside it
<bj_> do other computers see it as a share?
<Kartagis> apt-get says gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly is already the latest
<dmsuperman_> bj_, I can't share it, that's what I'm trying to do now
<bj_> you could try mounting somewhere else...it might just be a permissions issue
<dmsuperman_> but why would it work in every single place, in every single application, except for shared folders dialog. Even when I change the type to NFS it still doesn't show up, so the dialog is wonky
<luke_> i installed foorbar .....but it can't work...who can help me ...
<bj_> there was an error in the dialog--or gnome rather
<Seras_Ubuntu> Has anyone heard of the 'Combined Community Codec pack'?
<bj_> just go to wine and look for the program you are trying to run
<bj_> as in the wine webpage
<bj_> ppl try to get things working all the time...it might just not work...(yet)
<s_spiff> Seras_Ubuntu: isn't that for windows?
<still_here> where can i find gcc installer?
<bj_> gcc.org or your base-install repositories
<luke_> i've installed yet...but it can't play any mp3...
<wolfwalker> Seras_Ubuntu that is something for Windows, yes.  Also the k-lite mega codec pack.
<still_here> thanks
<ajhtiredwolf> Hey I am having trouble. I am trying to dual boot windows xp and ubuntu. If i had both hard drives connected while trying to install it wouldnt work. I had to install ubuntu. unplugged that hard drive, then installed xp. now i tried to do - root (hd0,0) - setup (hd0) but i get Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<Seras_Ubuntu> Yes, I was wondering if anyone had heard of somthing similar for Ubuntu. ;)
<tmapj> does anyone know how to exit full screen mode in virtual box?
<wolfwalker> Seras_Ubuntu Yup.  Retrieving link, one moment.
<still_here> bj: gcc.org is a community church!
<amirman84> Seras_Ubuntu: it's called medibuntu
<Seras_Ubuntu> I've an external drive full of assorted video files, which I'd be tickled pink to get to work on this box. As it is, I'm having trouble getting .mp3s to play. ;)
<still_here> where can i find gcc installer?
<bj_> gcc.gnu.org
<s_spiff> amirman84: that's a repo.. not really a pack right?
<dmsuperman_> bj_, alright, It's also happening to another partition. Both are NTFS partitions, but both are mounted with ntfs-3g. Any clues?
<ZLemur> bj_,  amirman84  - thanks for all your help. i've got a lot more to think about now. i appreciate it
<wolfwalker> Seras_Ubuntu here you go:  http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2008/04/things-to-do-on-your-new-ubuntu-804.html
<bj_> np
<wolfwalker> Included in that list of stuff to do is getting a lot of codecs for GStreamer.
<micahcowan> still_here, if you want to install gcc on Ubuntu, just "apt-get install" it. ...but you actually ant "apt-get install build-essential"
<tmapj> does anyone know how to exit full screen mode in virtual box?
<amirman84> s_spiff: it's a repo that hosts a bunch of non-free codecs that arent available from ubuntu's repos
<Seras_Ubuntu> Wolfwalker: Awesome! Thanks.
<hans-solo> where can I find drivers for Canon 400D camera
<amirman84> tmapj: press the left ctrl
<wolfwalker> Mind you, some of the stuff in that list of things to do I didn't do.  I have no use for RealPlayer or the docking bar for example.
<micahcowan> still_here, you can also use the Synaptic package manager
<tmapj> ok thanks amirman84
<still_here> micahcowan: i do not have internet connection at home, so i should install it manually
<amirman84> tmapj: i meant the right ctrl
<Kartagis> I've got gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly the latest version and I still can't choose mp3 encoding in sound-juicer
<bj_> you should be able to do: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Seras_Ubuntu> Wolkfwalker: Eww, I've no use for RealMedia either. ;)
<micahcowan> still_here, oh. Well.... you're almost certainly going to need more than just gcc. The libc headers, make, a few other things... see what the build-essential meta-package depends on, and get those.
<hans-solo> where can I find drivers for Canon 400D camera
<ajhtiredwolf> can anyone help me configuring grub pwease?
<bj_> dmsuperman_, i've used fuse to some success to something similar to what you are doing
<robuntu> i need to manualy edit my configuration file for my graphics drivers so i opened it in text editor, but i cannot save it it says i dont have the permissions to save it, ow can i fix this or how can i edit it in term as root?
<the> ok
<amirman84> ajhtiredwolf: what's the problem?
<the> bye
<wolfwalker> Seras_Ubuntu Be sure to put your repositories in order first though, and enable medibuntu.  Otherwise your computer won't even know what you are talking about when you tell it to get those restricted codecs.
<the> ubuntu still cant solve my problem
<still_here> micahcowan: i'm going to install build-essential, i just need gcc and g++. i already installed everything it requires except for the two that i mensioned...
<Seras_Ubuntu> wolfwalker: Alright. Thanks.
<amirman84> robuntu: open the config file from the command line using "sudo gedit /etc/xorg(whatever)
<ajhtiredwolf> amirman84: i installed xp on a differnet hard drive. i am trying to do root (hd0,0) / setup(hd0) now but i get Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<robuntu> ﻿amirman84: thanks ill try that
<bj_> make sure you make a backup of your xorg.conf...you'll be glad you did
<kcormier> anyone know how to check what driver you're using at the moment?
<wolfwalker> ajhtiredwolf if Windows is not on the first partition it sulks and refuses to boot.
<Linux[1]> who know mysql good ?
<wolfwalker> You probably need to remap the Windows partition as 0,0
<amirman84> ajhtiredwolf: sorry, i'm not that good with booting problems, i've only done minimal editing of my grub menu.lst file
<ajhtiredwolf> wolfwalker: can i leave it on the first partition and still use grub?
<wolfwalker> Sure
<amirman84> ajhtiredwolf: yes you can do that, thats how i do mine
<ajhtiredwolf> wolfwalker: it is on the only partition on that hard drive, how do i setupgrub to take core?
<bj_> the best way I have found to do XP+Linux is to let XP handle the bootstrap
<wolfwalker> Common practice is to first install Windows, then install Ubuntu.
<kcormier> anyone know how to check what driver you're using?
<ajhtiredwolf> wolfwalker: which would be easier, but i installed vista first, then ubuntu, then i find out i need xp to run certaion programs
<Linux[1]> hei i have a little problem i installed mysql i have change the databases for verlihub but when i whant to install verlihub is telling me "verlihub's mysql tables not found" can eny one help me plzzzz
<wolfwalker> Ah
<still_here> how to manually install gcc without internet connection? from which site could i get it now?
<amirman84> kcormier: try the command "lspci" in the commandline
<alex_> ce muie sugi majh
<alex_> ?>?
<ajhtiredwolf> wolfwalker: do you know how i can check if windows is set as the primary partition?
<wolfwalker> I have no idea about triple boot with two different Windows installs.  They would each have to think they are on the first partition, which might be tricky.
<amirman84> kcormier: never mind that just shows hardware, not drivers
<bj_> what do you have running windows or linux?
<SiegeX> if i want to slightly change the username of my primary user account, can I just alter /etc/passwd and and /etc/shadow (maybe /etc/group) and have everything flow down from that?
<kcormier> amirman84: that's what i was just about to ask...lol.  Any other ideas? (hardy 8.04)
<ajhtiredwolf> bj_: me?
<still_here> could somebody who has an idea about my question?
<SiegeX> doesnt seem like ther user managment app lets you change the user name
<wolfwalker> ajhtiredwolf there is a difference between primary partition and first partition.  Did you mean first partition?
<bj_> fire up GParted
<ajhtiredwolf> wolfwalker: whichever windows needs to be on to function
<amirman84> kcormier: which driver are you trying to see?
<kcormier> fglrx
<kcormier> but installed straight from the ati site
<wolfwalker> Where, oh where was that faq?............ one moment ajhtiredwolf let me look for it.
<still_here> whew, i think nobody likes me. haha
<rnartos> is there a GUI system information for ubuntu 8.04??
<wolfwalker> If someone else already knows where to look for it, by all means feel free to jump in. :)
<bj_> wow, there are so many conversations here...
<s_spiff> lol
<amirman84> kcormier: one option is to go to system>admin>hardware drivers and look there, but the true terminal ninjas would probably give you some grep command to use that would work too
<amirman84> rnartos: yes, it's called "system monitor" its on one of the tabs in that app
<bj_> so your kernel is under /usr/src/
<robuntu>  I just installed my latest fx drivers and i restarted and it went into low graphics mode, so i had to manualy configure my monitor model and fx drivers, and then i reboot but 3d acceleration is not active, so i enable it and it tells me to restart so i do and it goes back to low graphics mode, im stuck in a loop, if this helps after installing the drivers under nvidia xserver settings, when i open it it says, You do not appear to be u
<still_here> amirman84
<amirman84> rnartos: you can find "system monitor" in the system>administration menu
<kcormier> s_spiff: i think i got the binary drivers working but I don't know how to double check.  Any ideas how to check?  I didn't use the restricted hardware manager to install it so I doubt i
<amirman84> still_here: yeah
<kcormier> sorry..that wasn't supposed to send
<bj_> try to run 3d graphics...
<Linux[1]> robuntu install automatix2 is more easy to instal nvidia drivers
<ajhtiredwolf> wolfwalker: btw windows is under dev/sda1 and linux dev/sdb5
<still_here> amirman84: how can i manually install gcc without internet connection?
<s_spiff> kcormier: yeah.. checking it out... try bj_ 's idea of running glxgears
<bj_> or peak at /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see if it is using fglrx
<amirman84> still_here: do you have it on a disk?
<rnartos> amirman84: I want to know if my video card was detected successfully...
<wolfwalker> Hovsa!
<Linux[1]> still_here search the package on debian.org and other library for hem put them on cd and you can install whithout internet connection
<still_here> amirman84: i have one, it was shipped to me.
<wolfwalker> Here you go ajhtiredwolf http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm
<amirman84> still_here: the best way would be to find the .deb file for gcc from their website and just open that on your system
<wolfwalker> Start at five, using the GNU/GRUB shell
<kcormier> glxgears works :)  So does that mean fglrx is working?
<s_spiff> kcormier: run glxgears in the terminal.. see if u get a pop up which shows gears moving.. 3d gears.. i think that's the test for the drivers installed.. but not sure.
<still_here> amirman84: i have tried it but i got an error message.
<bj_> kcormier, go peak at /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see if it has fglrx
<Linux[1]> still_here: search package here http://www.debian.org/
<s_spiff> kcormier: i guess so... for nvidia.. i get a Nvidia Server Settings GUI where i can enable/disable..
<s_spiff> dunno about ATI tho
<wolfwalker> Then go down to chainloading Windows using the map commands
<amirman84> still_here: what does the error message say?
<bj_> xorg.conf will tell you what it will load and use
<kcormier> alright! :)
<still_here> amirman84: it requires g++
<Linux[1]> still_here you can get g++ from here http://www.debian.org/
<still_here> amirman84: then i installed g++ and it requires gcc
<amirman84> still_here: then you need to download the deb for g++
<_henchman_> hi folks :) is there like an itoa for wchar_t variables?
<amirman84> install them both at the same time :)
<Linux[1]> lol
<rnartos> how can I know if ubuntu 8.04 detected my video card successfully?? or how can I configure video card device??
<kcormier> uhh....xorg.conf doesn't say really anything much about drivers.  just configured video device : usefbdev = true
<still_here> Linux[1]: thanks, i have tried it. but it requires gcc
<bj_> try: fglrxinfo
<luke_> how to download gdi+? sudo apt-get gdi+?
<rnartos> it's intel 965GM
<ajhtiredwolf> wolfwalker: yeah see thsi tells me to do install (hd0) as well, which i cant do i get that error :-\
<bj_> fglrxinfo should spit out something about ATI
<rnartos> I got lenovo g410 laptop
<kcormier> bj_: what should I be looking for?
<wolfwalker> !!!
<wolfwalker> Not install
<Linux[1]> luke_ if is not working whit apt-get install gdi+
<Linux[1]> search the package here http://www.debian.org/
<bj_> OpenGL blah blah blah ATI Technologies...
<ajhtiredwolf> wolfwalker: setup*
<wolfwalker> ajhtiredwolf did you get into the GNU shell for commands for GRUB?
<kcormier> bj_: it talks about mesa...does that mean it's using the mesa drivers? :-\
<ajhtiredwolf> wolfwalker: the 5th link down? yeah
<bj_> yes, you want ATIs drivers, right?
<AnAnt> Hello, is there a channel for Ubuntu Mobile edition ?
<kcormier> yea...but I've been trying for 4 days....all sorts of ways.  Nothing seems to wanna work...
<wolfwalker> No, I mean in the computer you are trying to boot WIndows in.
<luke_> just tell me the cmd...
<ajhtiredwolf> uh, wait what do you mean?
<bj_> when you make changes you'll need to restart your gdm...or reboot
<robuntu> How do i download automatix2 i get redirected to a pioneer OS website
<ajhtiredwolf> wolfwalker:  wait hold on
<ajhtiredwolf> it says find /boot/grub/stage1 ( h1,4)
<luke_> i want gdi+ on my ubuntu....who can help me?
<Linux[1]> robuntu automatix2 is not working on ubuntu hardy
<ajhtiredwolf> wolfwalker: should i be trying to setup on (hd1)
<wolfwalker> Are you using the computer that has the Windows partition you want to boot? Or is it a separate computer?  In other words, can you try things out without leaving this chat?
<ajhtiredwolf> wolfwalker: no its on this pc, im on the live cd
<robuntu> Linux[1]: any other solutions to the earlier issue then
<kcormier> bj_: I typically <ctrl> <alt> <backspace> after everything
<ajhtiredwolf> wolfwalker: but it said ﻿it says find /boot/grub/stage1 ( h1,4), should i be doing setup(hd1) ?
<wolfwalker> You should first figure out which partition has the Windows you want to boot.  Then use map commands to remap it as first partition.
<s_spiff> does anyone have this : pidgin[6022]: segfault at 0 rip 7f108fc26080 rsp 7fff9b0bd028 error 4 | in their dmesg output .. or is it only me?
<bj_> I don't think that restarts the gdm...
<kcormier> hmm...how do you restart gdm?
<ajhtiredwolf> wolfwalker: hmmm, well i know windows is on sda1
<Desuism> Oh I get it
<Desuism> I installed Ubuntu off of a Thumb drive
<Desuism> so Ubuntu thinks this is a CD-Rom drive now
<wolfwalker> ajhtiredwolf on that page I linked you to go down to "Chainloading Windows with map commands"
<Desuism> (How do I fix this D:)
<wolfwalker> Or something to that effect
<ajhtiredwolf> wolfwalker: ok i see it
<_henchman_> does anyone know if there is an equivalent like itoa for wchar_t variables?
<bj_> kcormier, you can do 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart' or just reboot instead
<wolfwalker> Substitute your Windows partition for hd1
<elitemind> hi all, im running linux and have a little network setup. The problem is im trying to connect two xboxs via computers XBOX-COMPUTER-WIRELESS---> INTERNET both of the systems are like this. I need to XBOX-COMPUTER-WIRELESS----> <------WIRELESS-COMPUTER-OTHER XBOX
<wolfwalker> sd1 wasn't it?
<ajhtiredwolf> wolfwalker: sda..
<elitemind> how can i do this easily i dont need the internet on either computer so it should make it easier
<wolfwalker> ajhtiredwolf this page also tells you how to find out where grub sees the Windows partition, and what it sees it AS.
<Blue-Tiger> Hi there! Our computers at work are set up the way that we (the users) don't have 'sudo'-rights. Is there any way i can install programs anyway (e.g. in my /home - directory)?
<elitemind> well running ubuntu
<Bob24> hello all
<wolfwalker> Blue-Tiger I'd suggest you leave that alone unless you want to get fired. :P
<Bob24> does anyone know how to increase the volume level in mythbuntu? Is there any control panel on it or something.
<Desuism> (I updated my /etc/fstab, all is well in the world
<elitemind> alsamixer
<wolfwalker> !mythbuntu
<ubottu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<elitemind> bob type that at the terminal alsamixer
<wolfwalker> Odd.......
<Bob24> k will try
<Bob24> thanks
<elitemind> np
<Blue-Tiger> wolfwalker: I don't think my boss has a problem with me installing opera (which is what i want to do, since flash seems to have a problem with FF3)
<ajhtiredwolf> wolfwalker: sorry im not seeing the command to find where windows is
<Kartagis> I have the profile for mp3 created, and I still don't have it on the list on sound-juicer
<valizas> hi! how do i copy the list of packages from one ubuntu installation to another (not the packages themselves, but their names, so that target ubuntu gets the new ones) ?
<xukun> is it only me or is compiz makes things very slow. my cpu usage is above 70% all the time and things are much slower
<MrPocknix_> so i'm making a cheat sheet
<MrPocknix_> with all the commands that I randomly pop in here and ask you guys for
<xukun> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Kartagis> valizas: ls /var/cache/apt/archives/ > packagelist.txt
<wolfwalker> ajhtiredwolf go down to "Grub's command line interface"
<valizas> Kartagis: thank you
<elitemind> im going to play a little bit of dope wars if anyone hass the solution ill be watchingthe screen
<Kartagis> np valizas
<wolfwalker> Scroll down to where it tells how to use grub to investigate partitions.
<elitemind> hi all, im running linux and have a little network setup. The problem is im trying to connect two xboxs via computers XBOX-COMPUTER-WIRELESS---> INTERNET both of the systems are like this. I need to XBOX-COMPUTER-WIRELESS----> <------WIRELESS-COMPUTER-OTHER XBOX
<valizas> Kartagis: then what is the apt-get syntax that takes packagelist.txt ?
<gaminggeek> hey anyone know what happened to the custom effects level in the appearances window
<blue-frog> gaminggeek: it will appear if you customize the effects
<bullgard4> [Metacity] Where can I find a document with an explanation of the window menu items 'Always on Top', 'Always on Visible Workspace', 'Only on this Workspace'?
<micahcowan> Blue-Tiger, you won't be able to use .deb packages; but you can install from source (_if_ you have a build environment, which isn't standard for Ubuntu systems).
<gaminggeek> I have but it isnt appearing
<thyko> where can i get a dvd? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dvd/current/ this is 640 MB, clearly a cd
<gaminggeek> is there a setting somewhere that I cen manually set?
<thyko> kubuntu dvd
<blue-frog> bullgard4: they are self explanatory. if you don't understand those terms, try them out and you will understand
<rnartos> Printing Error in Firefox 3 for opensuse.... how can I fix this??
<micahcowan> Blue-Tiger, as for Opera, its installer probably supports installation to a home directory (I don't really know), and wouldn't require gpg
<bullgard4> blue-frog: You are wrong. I tried them out.
<thyko> rnartos: #suse
<blue-frog> bullgard4: oo bad then
<ajhtiredwolf> wolfwalker: aaahh screw it, il just have to unplug the windows once when wnating to use linux. Thanks anyway, i think this will screw up having windows and vista on here
<bullgard4> blue-frog: yes.
<Kartagis> valizas: you need to make a loop and read packagelist.txt line by line, and extract the packagenames only
<rnartos> ei guys anyone encountered printing problem in firefox??
<BeBoBli> So I have a .flv and kino was importing it, but it was taking a really long time and there was absolutely no hardcore cycles spouting from my HDD or CPU. I have reason to believe it is doing nothing at all for the past hour. How should I go about importing this format to something kino can use?
<xukun> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<valizas> Kartagis: great
<hans-solo> I logged into ubuntu and the screen was orange, the mouse started behaving like as if it was upside down. There were no icons or panels. what do I do?
<Blue-Tiger> micahcowan: thx for the info, I'll see what i can do
<wolfwalker> ajhtiredwolf It is very simple actually.  It just takes learning a few commands.  Also, look at the section labeled "GRUB and multiWindows"  How to hide one windows install from the other, so they will actually boot.
<hans-solo> is there a CTRL+ALT+DEL in Linux
<Kartagis> hans-solo: install ubuntu-desktop maybe?
<hans-solo> I did instal ubuntu dektop
<Kartagis> hans-solo: to kill X, CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<hans-solo> I was using it before I logged out
<blue-frog> thyko: in the link you provided the one 3.3G is clearly a DVD
<Kartagis> I have the profile for mp3 created, and I still don't have it on the list on sound-juicer. any ideas?
<hans-solo> I am back now. I tried the reboot and everytime it came back with the same upside down empty desktop. Now I am logged in safe mode
<hans-solo> why does this happen
<harmental> hey guys..after a dist-upgrade my kernel was upgraded to 2.6.24-19...howver it doesnt appear on the menu.lst after booting....any ideas???
<gaminggeek> blue-frog: I have a custom setting set and the ccsm installed
<ajhtiredwolf> wolfwalker: .... well.. from what i can tell, windows xp is installed on the first partition of the first hard drive
<gaminggeek> and its still not showing up
<ajhtiredwolf> wolfwalker:  (hd0,0)
<thyko> blue-frog: except i downloaded it, and its 640mb:)
<thyko> any other mirrors?
<hans-solo> why does the desktop appear upside down after logging off and loggin in
<groken> someone at work came to me with a laptop that can see wireless networks, but can not pull an ip. the wireless setting are correct for our network. he is on ubuntu 8.04. any ideas?
<wolfwalker> ajhtiredwolf if you're using the live cd you should just be able to look at them in the partition editor.
<wolfwalker> Just be careful not to change anything while you're looking at them. ^.^
<logophobia> about a minute after I log in, I can't open /any/ graphical program, they crash with Error: cannot open display: :0.0
<logophobia> and I get a:
<logophobia> Warning: No xauth data; using fake authentication data for X11 forwarding.
<logophobia> /usr/bin/X11/xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/tsn220/.Xauthority when using ssh -X
<logophobia> any ideas?
<FloodBot1> logophobia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wolfwalker> I'm gone to bed y'all
<blue-frog> thyko: http://kubuntu.com/download.php
<smallfoot-> hi
<smallfoot-> i recieved a .pub document in email, and i cant open it with OpenOffice?
<KyleK> ms publisher? at least its not ms works
<smallfoot-> ya
<Win2Ubuntu> hey all, weird issue here. i keep hearing the windows error ("chime") sound over and over
<gordonjcp> Win2Ubuntu: are you using Windows?
<ajhtiredwolf> Ok I have ubuntu installed on (hd1,4) and windows xp installed on (hd0,0) How can i get it to go to grub boot loader instead of windows boot loader and have windows in the grub option menu?
<Win2Ubuntu> haha, no ubuntu
<stu> 安安
<stochastic> can anyone tell me if it's possible to change my username in UbuntuWiki?
<Kartagis> I have the profile for mp3 created, and I still don't have it on the list on sound-juicer. any ideas?
<hans-solo> Is there a shortcut key for terminal
<smallfoot-> hans-solo, no, but i have installed stjerm and have it setup, so it starts with shortcut key
<amoeba> don't suppose anyone else has had issues installing eterm from deb repo
<hans-solo> is there driver for canon 400D
<ajhtiredwolf> well poo, he left -_-, can anyone else help with grub?
<MrKeuner> anybody having oo.org lock ups after recent oo.org update? hardy here
<smallfoot-> ajhtiredwolf, #grub, $ man grub
<smallfoot-> ajhtiredwolf, file in /boot/grub/
<legend2440> hans-solo: as far as upside down desktop check in  system>preferences>screen resolution and see what rotation is set at. maybe try to set to normal
<ajhtiredwolf> smallfoot-: right right, and i have a generally idea of what i need to do but i have a question
<smallfoot-> ajhtiredwolf, ask
<amoeba> alien still best bet for rpm installs?
<ajhtiredwolf> smallfoot-: well I have my windows xp installed on hd0,0 right? and i have ubuntu on hd1,4 and windows vista on hd1,3. i installed vista first, then ubuntu. then xp on a different drive. so the guide im seeing is for tricking xp into being hd0,0, but it already is
<smallfoot-> amoeba, think so
<ZLemur> hey all
<ajhtiredwolf> smallfoot-: so im wondering is all i need to do is setup hd(1,4) and then add windows xp to the grub file?
<ZLemur> does anyone know anything about Pupeee past what's in this link:
<ZLemur> http://ronnietucker.co.uk/blog/asus-eee-701-notebook-with-puppy-linux/
<smallfoot-> ajhtiredwolf, you need to edit the config file in /boot/grub/ and have 3 sections, 1 for xp, 1 for vista, 1 for ubuntu, as hd,0,0 hd1,3 and hd1,4
<ajhtiredwolf> smallfoot-: right, but right now it isnt going to grub, its going ot the windows xp boot loader
<ZLemur> most notably, is it probable that ff3 can be installed on it?
<ZLemur> easily^
<freescroll> hullo
<smallfoot-> smallfoot-, ah, then you edit configure the Windows XP bootloader to chain-load GRUB, if it can do that... or you press F11 when you start the computer, and pick hd2 instead of hd1, and it will boot that instead
<hans-solo> >	is there a way to take out all the ridiculous security features on a desktop installation. Every time I do something it asks for permision.
<ariel23> hello i have high problem with audio and vmware player and read and read and i can solve this any have idea?
<amoeba> you could always modify boot.ini and add grub or the Nix image
<hoin> hans-solo: yes...
<smallfoot-> ajhtiredwolf,  ah, then you edit configure the Windows XP bootloader to chain-load GRUB, if it can do that... or you press F11 when you start the computer, and pick hd2 instead of hd1, and it will boot that instead
<freescroll> so i just installed ubuntu for the first time, i wondered if anyone can give me some urls or links with some instructions on how to set up my box as a development webserver on the network
<hoin> work as superuser
<harmental> hey guys..after a dist-upgrade my kernel was upgraded to 2.6.24-19...howver it doesnt appear on the menu.lst after booting....any ideas???
<smallfoot-> ajhtiredwolf, you can edit boot.ini on C:\ on your Windows disk
<ajhtiredwolf> smallfoot-: unfortunately not the case :-\
<hoin> ...and do everything from the terminal
<amoeba> hans-solo: that's a good thing. it prevents you from doing bad things with root privs
<ajhtiredwolf> smallfoot-: only way to get it to go t ogrub right now is to unplug xp harddrive
<hans-solo> is there a way to take out all the ridiculous security features on a desktop installation. Every time I do something it asks for permision.  How
<ariel23> see howtoforge
<hoin> you will first have to create a password for root
<hoin> su passwd, I think
<hoin> give that a try
<smallfoot-> ajhtiredwolf, oh my motherboard uses AMI BIOS, and it let me press F11 and then I can choose which disk to boot from
<blue-frog> hans-solo: everytime you do something sensible only.
<Danish989> hey everyone
<ariel23> any have problem with audio in vmware with ubuntu 8.04
<amoeba> hans-solo: or you could run as user root but not recommended
<ariel23> ?
<BLKDVL[a]> ok, I'm completely new to Ubuntu and I'm not very good with computers (but I want to learn and try new things)
<BLKDVL[a]> why can't I see the desktop? no matter how I boot the computer (except for WinXP) it always goes to the black text command , is there any way to get to the desktop?
<Danish989> I need urgent help, I just installed ubuntu using Wubi and it installed in french and I dont know how to change it to english, can anyone help?
<ajhtiredwolf> smallfoot-: and i can, but whichever one i choose no matter what it still boots windows xp boot loader if both ahrd drives are plugged in
<xnv> How do I copy stuff from a KDE app to a Gnome app?
<blue-frog> hans-solo: and if your windows was configured correctly, it will be the same
<amoeba> xnv: ctrl-ins, shift-ins
<ajhtiredwolf> smallfoot-: right now the ubuntu/vista drive is set for priority, but still it boots the xp boot loader
<smallfoot-> ajhtiredwolf, oh.. maybe its some fall-back thing that boots xp cuz it was unable to boot from the other disk
<ariel23> by
<smallfoot-> ajhtiredwolf, maybe GRUB is not installed on disk2?
<ajhtiredwolf> smallfoot-: but it boots from the disk fine if i unplug the xp disk
<smallfoot-> ajhtiredwolf, oh okay...
<amoeba> BLKDVL[a]: your x-server is not config'd with runnable vid drivers
<xnv> amoeba: Didn't work in this case. I'm trying to copy from khexedit to anywhere else
<smallfoot-> ajhtiredwolf, strange... maybe grub is configured to boot from hd0, so it work when xp disk is unplugged but when its installed, its hd1 but tried to boot from hd0 so it dont work
<c0mp13371331337> BLKDVL[a]: What text do you see?
<Danish989> I somehow found my way to language support and changed it to "Anglais (Canada)" do you think the language will be english now when I restart ubuntu?
<BLKDVL[a]> amoeba: how do I go about fixing that?
<amoeba> BLKDVL[a]: nvidia chip?
<ajhtiredwolf> smallfoot-: maybe hmm, how can i check where its set tp boot from?
<j41n> how can i install a minimum console system of 8.04?
<Danish989> can anyone help? I need to change my language to english and it's french now, I have no idea what to do
<BLKDVL[a]> c0mp13371331337: it goes over all the startup text and then it's a command prompt, bret@ubuntuBret:~$
<blue-frog> Danish989: anglais is english
<amoeba> he needs a working xorg.conf
<smallfoot-> ajhtiredwolf, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Danish989> blue-frog: does that mean I just need to restart ubuntu now for it to be fixed?
<BLKDVL[a]> amoeba: yes it's nvidia
<blue-frog> Danish989: if it is telling you to reboot yes
<hans-solo> SO there is no way I can do things in ubuntu without being asked for permission every single time
<Danish989> blue-frog: its been speaking french with me, and I dont get a word
<amoeba> hans-solo: you can, but not recommended for security reasons. the password prompt is when the system is doing something that needs root privs
<blue-frog> Danish989: learn french :) Yes reboot if you have selected anglais
<Danish989> blue-frog: lol, okie thanks
<ajhtiredwolf> smallfoot-: wait no, that wouldnt make sense because linux is installed on hd 1,4. so even if it changed to hd 0, it would be hd0,4
<c0mp13371331337> BLKDVL[a]: Try typing 'gnome-session' and hitting enter, see what that does.
<amoeba> BLKDVL[a]: try going with a clean xorg.conf. do sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<amoeba> then sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<hans-solo> in the file browser how do I set the password
<BLKDVL[a]> c0mp13371331337: not installed, I'll install it
<j41n> how can i install a minimal console system of 8.04?
<hans-solo> I need to save a text file
<BLKDVL[a]> amoeba: ok, I'll try that
<blue-frog> hans-solo: without any offense, as long as you don't know how to do it by yourself this means asking for a password when you touch sensible thing is a good thing for you
<harmental> anyone?? please??
<amoeba> BLKDVL[a], : not installed?? you installed the server version
<smallfoot-> ajhtiredwolf, well check the menu.lst file, to see how its setup
<Win2Ubuntu> j #anime
<ajhtiredwolf> smallfoot-: ah yeah it says root (hd0,4)
<c0mp13371331337> BLKDVL[a]: Did you install Kubuntu? Or any other flavor of Ubuntu?
<hans-solo> I am trying to change the root directory of apace
<smallfoot-> ajhtiredwolf, then thats why it boots when XP is unplugged, but not when XP is plugged in
<BLKDVL[a]> amoeba and c0mp13371331337: Oops? and I don't know? sorry
<hans-solo> How can I save this file
<ajhtiredwolf> smallfoot-: so it must be changed to hd1,4 ?
<smallfoot-> ajhtiredwolf, yes
<smallfoot-> ajhtiredwolf, but then ubuntu wont boot if you remove the XP disk
<hans-solo> I get the message "Could not save the file /etc/apache2/apache2.conf."
<BLKDVL[a]> c0mp13371331337: I know it's Ubuntu of some sort
<smallfoot-> ajhtiredwolf, but you can have several entries, so you have 1 for hd0,4 and 1 for hd1,4
<hans-solo> "You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again."
<ajhtiredwolf> smallfoot-: that makes sense, which one should i cahnge ? there are like 3 different root (hd0,4) for different kernel versions
<blue-frog> hans-solo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP all explained
<smallfoot-> ajhtiredwolf, you dont need to change an existing one, you can just add a new entry
<c0mp13371331337> BLKDVL[a]: How did you install it?  Did you download an .iso file and burn it to CD?
<smallfoot-> ajhtiredwolf, but please make a backup of your menu.lst config file, and if it screws up, boot from the Ubuntu LiveCD and copy it back
<amoeba> hans-solo,  use sudo, or open a root terminal
<ajhtiredwolf> smallfoot-: im actually reading this from a backup i already made ;)
<smallfoot-> ajhtiredwolf, good :)
<BLKDVL[a]> c0mp13371331337: yes, I downloaded an .iso file, burned it to a CD, and then installed it on my other computer
<ajhtiredwolf> smallfoot-: I am in the live cd right now, can i not edit grub?
<amoeba> ajhtiredwolf, no. cdr
<c0mp13371331337> What's the name of the .iso file?  Or better yet, do you still have the link where to downloaded it from?
<smallfoot-> ajhtiredwolf, sure you, can just type "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<amoeba> smallfoot-, will only change it in memory if he's running live
<smallfoot-> amoeba, hmm oh yes true
<BLKDVL[a]> c0mp13371331337: ubuntu-8.04-server-i386.iso
<smallfoot-> ajhtiredwolf, mount your Ubntu partition from the LiveCD
<MrKeuner> anybody having oo.org lock ups after recent oo.org update? hardy here
<amoeba> BLKDVL[a], server doesn'[t have a window manager
<amoeba> BLKDVL[a], you want desktop
<c0mp13371331337> BLKDVL[a]: Ah yes, you installed the server version.
<smallfoot-> ajhtiredwolf, and edit /media/yourubuntupartiiton/boot/grub/menu.lst
<ajhtiredwolf> smallfoot-: i will just disconnect xp drive and boot into ubuntu and do it from there
<smallfoot-> ajhtiredwolf, yeah, you can do that too
<c0mp13371331337> BLKDVL[a]: You can easily install the GUI by typing 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<smallfoot-> ajhtiredwolf, its always good how to know it from the LiveCD too, so that you can fix it, if it would break
<ajhtiredwolf> smallfoot-: just to make sure i understand, i should just copy an existing option and change only root (hd1,4) right?
<smallfoot-> ya
<ajhtiredwolf> smallfoot-: and then only that option will show up right?
<smallfoot-> yeah
<grendal_prime> grrrr bash..its making me crazy
<BLKDVL[a]> c0mp13371331337: I'll try that, thanks
<c0mp13371331337> BLKDVL[a]: Or alternatively, if you'd rather not have all the fancy web-server stuff installed, you can download the ﻿ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso file and install fresh.  Completely up to you.
<ajhtiredwolf> smallfoot-:  hmm i am thinking that windows vista wont work then, it wont be on hd0,2 anymore
<ajhtiredwolf> smallfoot-: i dont think windows vista will work if it thinks it is on hd1,2
<amoeba> can't wait til they get hot plugging to docking stations fixed.. having to xrandr everytime to switch to external dual monitors and disable laptop screen is annoying
<smallfoot-> ajhtiredwolf, well you can add menu.lst or boot.ini and add a entry for Vista too
<amoeba> ajhtiredwolf, yup. install windows first, then ubuntu.
<BLKDVL[a]> c0mp13371331337: I'll try it with the web-server stuff, gives me more fun things to play with :)
<hans-solo> amoeba: how can I edit a text file in terminal?
<amoeba> smallfoot-, it's a thing with Vista, not grub
<smallfoot-> hans-solo, "nano textfile.txt"
<ajhtiredwolf> amoeba: i did, with vista, but then i found out that vista doesnt run the programs i need so i had to install xp third
<smallfoot-> amoeba, oh, i dont know, i dont use vista
<c0mp13371331337> BLKDVL[a]: Excellent choice.  Enjoy! ;-)
<JoCo> Can someone help me, I installed NVIDIA driver for my 9600 GT which were working great for 2 days until I rebooted, and now the NVIDIA splah shows up still right before GNOME login and the card's fan slows down which shows the drivers are partially working, but I cannot do anything on the desktop that uses the graphics card. Any fixes to this?
<ajhtiredwolf> amoeba: hmm im thinking that this will let me boot xp, but then no longer vista
<Aryan__> ubuntu 9 released?
<amoeba> ajhtiredwolf, the correct order is XP, vista, ubuntu
<GibbaTheHutt> JoCo, did you install them through a package manager, or direct from nvidia ?
<amoeba> ajhtiredwolf, don't ask.
<smallfoot-> Aryan__, 8.10 is in octoboer
<ajhtiredwolf> amoeba: yes thats what i figured, but cant do that now
<Aryan__> k
<smallfoot-> Aryan__, ubuntu 9.04 is in april 2009
<c0mp13371331337> JoCo: They just recently updated the kernel, I'd probably reinstall the drivers so you've got modules for the new kernel.  Unless you're just using the NVIDIA drivers from the repos.  But I downloaded them from NVIDIA and have to reinstall each time there's a kernel update.
<JoCo> GibbaTheHutt: Through NVIDIA.
<ajhtiredwolf> amoeba: but i wont be able to get all 3 working at the same time with this current config?
<Chrysalis> where do i look to find out whats the device for alsa
<GibbaTheHutt> you may need to recompile the drivers I'm thinking as there were some kernel updates recently I think
<MrKeuner> Aryan__: that should be fedora you are looking for
<Aryan__> whats the difference b/w ubuntu and debian ?
<GibbaTheHutt> I have to do it every so often
<amoeba> JoCo, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg will take your xorg.conf back to plain vanilla.. then once done, do nvidia-settings
<JoCo> c0mp13371331337: Ahhhh that's probably it I noticed the new kernel in my grub menu at startup but I really don't know what that means
<smallfoot-> Aryan__, ubuntu is easier to use, debian has more strict free software rules, etc
<blue-frog> hans-solo: obviously you haven't read the page I gave you by link otherwise you wouldn't have asked how to edit a text file in aterminal
<amoeba> Chrysalis, lspci
<Aryan__> mandriva is also easy?
<smallfoot-> Aryan__, yes mandriva and opensuse is also easy
<Aryan__> ;)
<Aryan__> but i luv ubuntu :D
<ajhtiredwolf> amoeba: is it possible?
<smallfoot-> yeah, ubuntu is really popular
<smallfoot-> and it works alright for me
<c0mp13371331337> amoeba: I thought they officially removed display support from the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg command?  When I first installed Hardy and was having display issues, I remember trying that and it only gave me the basic options for keyboard, mouse, etc.
<amoeba> ajhtiredwolf, yes, just a pain in the ass
<Aryan__> it works on PPC also :)
<ajhtiredwolf> amoeba: ah, so its going to be pretty complicated?
<amoeba> c0mp13371331337, $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<amoeba> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<amoeba>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080619005740
<amoeba> works for me
<FloodBot1> amoeba: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amoeba> !love FloodBot1
<ubottu> Factoid love floodbot1 not found
 * amoeba grins
<c0mp13371331337> LOL
<c0mp13371331337> Well played....
<hans-solo> blue-frog>	most of the commands give errors
<hans-solo> * (nautilus:8018): WARNING **: Unable to add monitor: Operation not supported
<blue-frog> hans-solo: which one for example?
<Shadow420> hans-solo most commands need other info
<hans-solo> sudo nautilus
<c0mp13371331337> I'd say that was the equivalent of a digital fragging.
<blue-frog> hans-solo: if sudo nautilus gives you an error, you have a bigger probelm. what is the error message?
<amoeba> hans-solo, sudo=switch user do (most people mistakenly think it's super user do) which runs commands with other rights/privs
<hans-solo> amoeba>	"(most people mistakenly think it's super user do) which runs commands with other rights/privs" I don;t even know what these commands do
<hans-solo> so I don't do much thinking
<FAJALOU> i cannot get opera to load
<hans-solo> I just want the webserver to start working so I can get back to working on the XP environment
<ajhtiredwolf> amoeba: i have an idea, do you think that as long as i kept some entrys for ubuntu as hd(0,4) and then another as hd(1,4) then i could just change the boto priority, so when the first hard drive has priority it will be hd(0,4) for ubuntu and vista, then when i change the boot priority for windows xp it will boot xp instead of vista/ubuntu hard drive?
<amoeba> hans-solo, linux has a steep learning curve initially but is amazingly worhtwhile once you get the hang of it
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: if you are playing with your drive boot order, I'd advise against it. Also he core to using grub is what grub knows about, look at /boot/grub/device.map
<amoeba> ajhtiredwolf, might work. problem is Vista's TCPM roots and insiting on running a protected kernel space which is tied into the boot sector setup
<ntolo> Am trying to start apache2 server and it says "apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName".Any help would be appreciated
<hans-solo> amoeba: thank you so much. I do appreciate all the help. But I have a life to live and bills to pay. wish i had the time to stay and compile drivers and learn to write scripts.
<hans-solo> can someone help me with changing the directory of the apache server please..
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia: cant at the moment, in love cd
<ikonia> hans-solo: what do you mean change the directory ?
<amoeba> hans-solo,  you want to move your apache installation to a different directory?
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: mount your file system if your in a livecd
<hans-solo> i want to edit apache2.conf
<amoeba> hans-solo,  sudo cp /path/to/apache /the/new/location
<amoeba> ah
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia: it sounds liek to get them working its going to be too hard for me >_<. did you see earlier my explanation of my setup?
<amoeba> hans-solo, sudo nano apache2.conf
<ikonia> hans-solo: ok, so /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<hans-solo> sudo nano apache2.conf opens an empty window
<ikonia> amoeba: do not suggest copying apache around like that, it will break his package manager
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: no I didn't, I was just making a passing comment
<hans-solo> does anyone have a clue as to what I want to do?
<Nurionn> hans-solo: you have to write the path to this file
<ikonia> hans-solo: you want to edit your httpd.conf file, thats in /etc/apache2
<hans-solo> I just wnat to edit the existing apache2.conf file
<hans-solo> i do not want to compile or write any new webserver
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia: linux vista on one hard drive, when plug in xp hard drive changes linux/vista hard drive to hd1 so have to change everything in tehre to hd1, which will make vista not work because it needs to be hd0
<ikonia> hans-solo: ok, thats in /etc/apache2 also
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: just leave all disks plugged in and let grub manage your booting
<amoeba> ikonia, he wants to but he's running into issues with Vista/xp/linux co-existing. Vista boot manager supercedes grub
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia: heres the problem, if all the disks are plugged in, then the disk that has vista and linux becomes hd1 right? if vista is on hd1 and not 0 then it wont load, vista has to be on hd0
<rnartos> how can I install acrobat reader in ubuntu 8.04??
<c0nfl|ct>  ora bom dia
<rnartos> I tried synaptic but no acroread there
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: thats nonsens, I boot vista on a system where it is on the 3rd disk
<c0mp13371331337> rnartos: Ubuntu has a built-in PDF viewer.
<amoeba> ikonia, suggested he install in proper order to fix (vista, xp, then linux) so grub works but he wants to do it dirty
<c0mp13371331337> rnartos: Evince, I believe it's called
<amoeba> ikonia, external disks
<ikonia> amoeba: so ?
<rnartos>  c0mp13371331337: but how can I install Adobe acrobat reader in ubuntu ??
<hans-solo> can someone please tell me  how I  can edit apache2.conf file to add one line (ONE LINE)
<geirha> !medibuntu | rnartos
<ubottu> rnartos: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia: all guides and people in ehre have told me if vista isnt on hd0, it wont load
<Nurionn> rnartos: why do you need it?
<ikonia> rnartos: did you not see c0mp13371331337 suggestion
<j41n> rnartos: if u need acrobat, check their site
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: well, vista is not on my primary disk here
<c0mp13371331337> rnartos: What does the Adobe Acrobat reader do for you that Evince can't?
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia: ive tried it, it doesnt work
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: ok, thats your opinion
<amoeba> ikonia, logical partition?
<ikonia> amoeba: I don't have access to the machine now, but I am reasonably confident it's on a primary partition
<amoeba> ikonia,  and you got it work on a logical non-primary?
<amoeba> cause you'd be one of the only people in the world
<ikonia> amoeba: no, it's on a primay
 * amoeba ex-MS
 * ajhtiredwolf has to agree with amoeba
<j41n> how can i install a minimal console system of hardy?
<rnartos> c0mp13371331337: nothing much but I just prefer acrobat reader
<c0mp13371331337> j41n: Like the server edition?  Without a gui?
<amoeba> j41n, depends on your idea of minimal. Server is non-gui
<amoeba> j41n, but not exactly minimal
<Phobiac> My update to 8.04 from 7.10 is hanging at "setting up libuuid1 (1.40.8-2ubuntu2) .... could not connect to database" What can I do? Is it possible to stop the update and then restart it?
<j41n> ya.. w/o gui
<ajhtiredwolf> amoeba: would like to be able to reinstall, but ive already done so several times and now ive gotten everything configured and working in linux which was no easy task for me :P
<amoeba> j41n, then server is the way to go. just remove/disable services you don't want
<Phobiac> Btw it's the server edition, if that changes anything.
<hans-solo> can someone please tell me  how I  can edit apache2.conf file. It says I don't have permission
<ajhtiredwolf> amoeba: do you know how to make it work? or do you just know that its really hard?
<j41n> i need to get it work smoothly in  a 256mb ram system and 2-3 gb hdd space
<Phobiac> hans-solo: Edit it as root. gksudo gedit file/path/here
<amoeba> j41n, look at the alternate installer then
<c0mp13371331337> hans-solo: sudo nano /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<Phobiac> hans-solo: What c0mp said works too if you don't mind cli editing.
<Nurionn> hans-solo: or if you want do it in console "sudo nano /path/file"
<c0mp13371331337> Or if you're using the Run command or some other graphical means, gksu gedit /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<amoeba> Phobiac, heh, I have to keep remembering to not say 'vi' in place of nano which I've never used
<Phobiac> I'm pretty sure I can just restart the computer and when it starts up again I'm going to have to sudo dpkg-something but I'm not sure.
<amoeba> gotta run
<__ryan__> pico for life!
<ajhtiredwolf> darnit..
<hans-solo> I typed  gksudo gedit /etc/apache2/httpd.conf in the terminal window I don't get the existing file, I get an empty new file
<ikonia> hans-solo: httpd.conf is empty in ubuntu
<ajhtiredwolf> well, i think im screwed, its xp or vista -_-
<ikonia> hans-solo: apache is not configured that way
<Nurionn> amoeba: I, too, rarely used because I don't like it
<c0mp13371331337> hans-solo: Okay, in the terminal, type cd /etc/apache2
<ikonia> c0mp13371331337: it's meant to be empty
<ikonia> hans-solo: -rw-r--r--   1 root root     0 2008-04-29 16:39 httpd.conf
<c0mp13371331337> Ah, yes, he's editing httpd.conf, I thought it was apache2.conf originally?
<Phobiac> Phobiac: So does anyone know if restarting the computer halfway through the update will mess it up completely? It's hanging and I can't think of any other option.
<AnAnt> Hello, what's the kernel option in ubuntu that makes it fast on workstations ?
<ikonia> AnAnt: there is no "option"
<ikonia> AnAnt: what are you finding slow ?
<AnAnt> ikonia: it was something to do with scheduler algorithm I think
<ikonia> AnAnt: you'll need to be more specific than that
<Nurionn> hans-solo: if you want to edit files just like in windows, use the command "gksu nautilus" then you are root until you close nautilus! (but be careful there :P)
<hans-solo> gksu nautilus does not work
<AnAnt> ikonia: no, I just wanted to put it in a report to management, I remember that back during Dapper, the ubuntu team enabled some scheduling algorithm for the kernel images targetting workstations/laptops to make them faster
<MeVsTheVoices> Keyboard shortcuts. What is M-\ And M-   What is the M key
<c0mp13371331337> hans-solo: That should definitely work.  Is it giving you an error?
<hans-solo> ** (nautilus:8376): WARNING **: Unable to add monitor: Operation not supported
<hans-solo> SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<AnAnt> ah, CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY !
<Phobiac> No one? Great. I guess I'll bite the bullet and just do it.
<ikonia> hans-solo: thats a warning only
<AnAnt> I think that was it
<ikonia> AnAnt: that would make sense, I thought you meant boot option, not configuration parameter
<c0mp13371331337> MeVsTheVoices: M = Meta, like the Windows key, I believe.
<hans-solo> so in reality I have to learn all these commands
<Nurionn> hans-solo: are you in console only (w/o gui)?
<ikonia> hans-solo: what commands ?
<hans-solo> to just listen to an mp3 pr watch a movie
<ikonia> hans-solo: just open a text editor and edit the file you want
<hans-solo> how carming
<hans-solo> charming
<Stormx2> hans-solo: Err, what?
<MeVsTheVoices> Ok thank you muchly
<hans-solo> This sucks
<ikonia> hans-solo: don't use linux then,
<c0mp13371331337> hans-solo: If you're going to be running a webserver in linux, I would HIGHLY advise a general familiarity with the linux command line.
<Stormx2> hans-solo, no, you such for making stupid assumptions.
<ikonia> hans-solo: or lean how to use it properly, your choice
<Stormx2> suck*
<blue-frog> hans-solo: if your job is webmaster then pay a network admin to set up your apache
<c0mp13371331337> Stormx2: No need for that....
<hans-solo> can't find anyone who knows this thing
<Stormx2> hans-solo, you've installed apache2, I take it?
<blue-frog> hans-solo: no solo you just don't read and whine
<ajhtiredwolf> guys chill out, you dont have to be rude
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: no one is being rude.
<ajhtiredwolf> blue-frog / stormx2
<kewlfuzz>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<hans-solo> I am not surprised at this behaviour
<ikonia> hans-solo: people are getting frustrated as your not listening to the support your being given
<hans-solo> I did not say you guys suck I said Linux sucks.
<ikonia> hans-solo: and thats a very silly comment to make
<Nurionn> then why you are using it?
<ikonia> hans-solo: but your welcome to your opinion and if you don't like linux - don't use it
<j41n> is there an option to install only the base system in alternate cd?
<hans-solo> I just want to get the webserver to run
<hans-solo> and forget about it
<ikonia> hans-solo: then listen to the support your getting
<Nurionn> hans-anton: perhaps you should try windows and xampp...
<Stormx2> Neither am I. We're volunteers. Everyone here is just helping people because thats what we like doing. No one wants you making stupid and utterly unfounded assumptions. Just because we suggest you do one thing in CLI, doesn't mean that it HAS to be done from command line, or that anything else (e.g. movies, music, from your messages) has to be.
<Stormx2> hans-solo, Open synaptic. Search for apache2. Right click > Mark for installation. Then press "apply".
<Stormx2> Wait for it to install. Bam! webserver.
<hans-solo> Stormx2>	I did that
<ikonia> hans-solo: ok, so what's the problem then ?
<hans-solo> there was no Bam and no Webserver
<ikonia> hans-solo: yes there is, what is the problem ?
<Stormx2> So what's the issue?
<hans-solo> it got stuck and when I rebooted the desktop appeared upside down
<MrPocknix_> command to move a file is mv right?
<ajhtiredwolf> MrPocknix_: yes
<Stormx2> MrPocknix_, yep.
<MrKeuner> hi, when I run openoffice without the -nolockcheck argument openoffice freezes on run. what may be the problem? 2.4.1 on ubuntu hardy, this started after recent oo.org upgrade
<noih> upside down ?
<ikonia> hans-solo: "it got stuck" what got stuck ? you rebooted the desktop apeared upsdie down.....
<hans-solo> so I think maybe  these things don't work in safe mode
<Stormx2> hans-solo: That's a problem with your video card drivers then, not a webserver.
<hans-solo> okay so what should I fix first
<Stormx2> hans-solo, are you planning on ONLY running apache or are you doing to use the machine as a desktop too?
<hans-solo> can I run the webserver without this ubuntu desktop
<ikonia> hans-solo: sure
<ajhtiredwolf> yeah, he shouldnt need a gui then
<ikonia> hans-solo: but you will have to use the command line you hate
<hans-solo> now we are getting somwhere
<Stormx2> hans-solo: Yeah. might be worth installing ubuntu-server. You'd need to get used to CLI first, though.
<ikonia> Stormx2: he doesn't need to install ubuntu-server
<Stormx2> Well
<Stormx2> I suppose he could uninstall gnome-desktop
<hans-solo> shuld I download the server
<ikonia> Stormx2: or just disable gdm - thats it
<ikonia> hans-solo: no
<Stormx2> ikonia: You'd still have all the gnome packages cluttering up the place.
<ikonia> hans-solo: you don't need to install the server version, the desktop version is aimed at home user kit better
<SiegeX> where can i get the source package that was used to create ubuntu's gsynaptic .deb package?
<ikonia> Stormx2: so ?
<hans-solo> should i disable the desktop
<MrPocknix_> whats the cmmand to delete a folder?
<Stormx2> Waste of space, when you can just install them in one command, wouldn't you say?
<ikonia> MrPocknix_: rm
<MrPocknix_> thankx
<c0mp13371331337> MrPocknix_: rmdir
<zcat[1]> hans-solo: do you like the CLI?
<hans-solo> is there a chat IRC  application in CLI
<noih> sounds like you've disabled the desktop quiet effectively already
<andatche> hans-solo: irssi
<Stormx2> MrPocknix_: rmdir to delete an empty folder. rm -rf if it's not empty.
<ikonia> Stormx2: no, I wouldn't the server is not aimed at the desktop kit market
<c0mp13371331337> hans-solo: bitchx
<hans-solo> I can learn
<ikonia> c0mp13371331337: bitchX is removed from hardy
<zcat[1]> hans-solo: no, there are several in CLI
<hans-solo> there is no need to swear
<MrPocknix_> kk
<ikonia> hans-solo: no-one is swearing
<c0mp13371331337> ikonia: WHAT??? NOOOO!!!!
<ajhtiredwolf> hah
<Stormx2> hans-solo, bitchx is an IRC client, fyi.
<ajhtiredwolf> and it does whatever you say when you say it
<ajhtiredwolf> its your bitchx
<ruiboon> SiegeX: apt-get source gsynaptic
<zcat[1]> he's gone..
<Stormx2> Good riddance.
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: thats a pointless comment - don't bother making them
<SiegeX> ruiboon: ahh, great thanks
<c0mp13371331337> LOL Wow, guess he REALLY didn't like the idea of bitchx.....
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia:  ligthen up
<MrPocknix_> whats the protocall for mounting a drive?
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: no -
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia: yes
<MrPocknix_> disreguard.
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: the rules of the channels are clear
<Stormx2> MrPocknix_, if you mean command, it'd be "mount"
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia: sure are
<zcat[1]> mount /dev/whattomount /path/wheretomountit -o options -t filesystem-type
<MrPocknix_> idk, what else would be useful on a cheat sheet?
<ikonia> MrPocknix_: there is a basic command guide on http://www.tldp.org
<martyrer> Hi i have a problem with my apache and eAccelerator, i m unable to decode encoded files properly.
<martyrer> always getting this message: Fatal error: Invalid opcode 60/1/8. in /home/martin/checkout/index.php on line 1
<SiegeX> ruiboon: how would I turn that source package into an actual deb? Basically the latest version of gsynaptic via subversion has an option i need, and Id like to use the script already existing to create the .deb for the version that comes with 8.04 and just change the source tarball
<MrPocknix_> thanks ikonia
<Brucevdk> I'm trying to use lsof to find out which process is currently asking a particular file (say the text file 'music' on my desktop). So I'm using lsof /home/bruce/Desktop/music but nothing shows up (even though I have the file open in a text editor). Same errors as in Bug #192734. Any ideas?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 192734 in lsof "lsof got can't stat() tmpfs file system errors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192734
<Brucevdk> s/asking/accessing/
<ikonia> Brucevdk: thats the directory - not a file
<ikonia> Brucevdk: sorry, ignore that
<ikonia> Brucevdk: just re-read what youpoisted
<ikonia> you posted
<Brucevdk> ikonia: :) No problem
<kewlfuzz> hi guys i've been having some trouble since i upgrade to hardy i can't browse my videos folder from my home folder i can watch videos i can browse music but no videos, any ideas?
<Nurionn> ﻿kewlfuzz: any error message?
<kewlfuzz> no i try to open but it sits there after 5 10 20 minutes i have to force quit
<ajhtiredwolf> has anyone made a similar mistake to mine in installing a windows os then linux, then a windows os on a different drive, and figured out a way to get it to function?
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: yes
<s_spiff> anyone here using dc++??
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: but it wasn't a mistake, it was an intentional setup
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia: which order did you do?
<ruiboon> SiegeX: debuild is use to build a package. you may want to refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete for more info
<ikonia> I believe on the workstation in question, vista was installed, the Linux, then an XP install, but I can't be %100 certain of the order
<SiegeX> ruiboon: thanks
<ruiboon> SiegeX: from what i understand, you are editing some files in the source and then making it into a deb?
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia: yeah that should be fine as long as xp and vista are on teh same hard drive, however, if vista is on a different hard drive than xp, one of those hard drives will be something other than hd0, and windows wont load on a non hd0 drive :(
<Stormx2> Brucevdk: I doubt the editor actually has it "open" in the windows sense. Typically it's read the file and is done with it. It'll occasionally monitor changes but uses a different mechanism. It doesn't lock the file from writing.
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia: amoeba was talking about some special configuraion you could do to make it function but didnt want to get into it
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: nope, XP and vista re on different drives
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: you use the chain loader to resolve issues
<ikonia> and the grub "map" command
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia: hmm that i didnt get into
<Nurionn> ﻿kewlfuzz: can you see contents of your video folder in console?
<pop3000> can i  install ubuntu on an intel pentium3 with a 64 mb memory.
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia:  i see a command for hiding a drive so that one can replace it, but this command looks like it has to be done every time you want to switch instead of having all os's optional in grub
<MrPocknix_> there isn't a command in ubuntu to see which machines are on a LAN are there?
<Brucevdk> Stormx2: oh yeah, that's true (though I'm not quite sure what this 'windows' is you talk about). How would one go about finding out what process are writing to a file then? The command 'inotifywatch' doesn't show which process does the read/writing/deleting etc.
<MrPocknix_> like a client list?
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: nope
<Stormx2> Brucevdk: One moment
<kewlfuzz> nurionn: lemme check in console whats the cmd?
<Stormx2> Brucevdk: I heard a long time ago that bonobo-server keeps track of file changes. Maybe that'd be a good way to find out, but lots of apps do it differently. Some will use bonobo, some won't.
<Nurionn> ﻿kewlfuzz: ls /path/to/video -oa
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia: lets say currently, xp is on a seperate drive, and its hd0,0. Then the grub config is currently set to load windows as hd0,3 and linux as hd0,4 so i have to change those to 1,3 and 1,4 but when i do that vista will be 1,3 and wont load. you nkow a way to work around that?
<pop3000> hello.  is it possible for me to  insall ubuntu on a pentium 3 system with a 64mb ram?
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: the seperate drive should not be hd0
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: actually, sorry, I see what your saying
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: it looks like you simpley need to reconfigure grub to the correct partitions and use a map command at worst
<ajhtiredwolf> reconfigure grub to the correct partitions as in changing them to 1,3 and 1,4?
<ikonia> pop3000: you won't get a usable desktop with that
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia: ﻿reconfigure grub to the correct partitions as in changing them to 1,3 and 1,4?
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: reconfigure grub to the correct partitions targets for the OS's you want to boot
<s_spiff> guys.. how do i use this http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=34903 dc++ client? does this get installed or what?
<ghostlines> can anyone print in greyscale with evince?
<Brucevdk> Stormx2: I guess it's worth looking in to it. I just assumed there'd be some generic functionality to achieve this (such as inotify).
<ikonia> s_spiff: there is a version od dc++ in the ubuntu software repo's
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia: right so that would be linux on hd1,4 and vista hd1,3 and xp hd0,0
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: ok
<erUSUL> pop3000: with so low ram i would try some specific distros like puppy linux or dsl
<s_spiff> ikonia: i know.. but when I try to download from hubs hosted on oDC... it doesn't work.. and trying odc or dc++ on wine really sucks!
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia:  i "THINK" grub will load once i do that, hwoever i installed windows xp second so im not sure if it will over take grub in the boot loader
<erUSUL> s_spiff: java -jar javadc.jar
<erUSUL> !java | s_spiff
<ubottu> s_spiff: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: over take grub in the boot loader ????? what ???? grub is either on you rmaster boot record....or not
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: its that simple/black and white
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia: but does windows xp install its boot loader there too?
<s_spiff> erUSUL: thanks.. figured it out.. its up and running.. have to test it now :(
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: where ?
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia: MBR
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: yes of course it will
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia: alright so then will it replace grub?
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: yes, so you'll need to re-apply gruvb
<Bizzeh> it stores its boot record int he mbr, not the loader
<ikonia> grub
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia: alright, so should i do that first?
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: if you want to use grub - yes
<ikonia> !gub | ajhtiredwolf
<ubottu> Factoid gub not found
<ikonia> !grub | ajhtiredwolf
<ubottu> ajhtiredwolf: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<PrimoTurbo> Has anyone come across any guides on increasing performance of Ubuntu? I'm looking to improve general responsivness of the OS. I've already switched to Openbox and done a few tweaks but always looking for a faster experince. Any ideas...?
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: that documents the exact situation your in
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia: btw, if i unplug the xp hard drive, grub does load, not sure if that is usefulk information
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: probably because it's booting from the "xp" harddriver and thats where grub is on the mbr
<kewlfuzz> nurionn: sorry took me a while to find path, i'm a little new but yes they do list in the terminal
<ikonia> "hard drive" not hard driver
<PrimoTurbo> Does anyone here play CS 1.6 with wine? Do you experince a hard freeze or sound issues?
<pop3000>  hello.  is it possible for me to  insall ubuntu on a pentium 3 system with a 64mb ram?
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia: wait your saing grub is on the xp hard drive ?
<erUSUL> PrimoTurbo: UrbanTerror ;P
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: yes
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia: hmm, then how is it able to load when the xp hard drive is not plugged in?
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: you said grub doesn't load if the XP disk is not in
<ajhtiredwolf> noooo sorry
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia: if it ISNT Pluggged in only then will it load
<MrKeuner> hi, when I run openoffice without the -nolockcheck argument openoffice freezes on run. what may be the problem? 2.4.1 on ubuntu hardy, this started after recent oo.org upgrade
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia: if it IS plugged in then the xp boot loader loads
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: ahh, ok, so if it's plugged in, the boot order is booting from the XP disk first
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia: correct
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: if its not plugged in, it's not there so goes to the next disk, which is your grub one
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia: yep
<PrimoTurbo> erUSUL: I like UrbanTerror also, probally should go download it. But I want to play CS 1.6...
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: is that surprising to you ?
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia: does that mean i need to replace the xp boot loader in the MBR on the xp hard drive?
<erUSUL> PrimoTurbo: CS is not native so some issues are expected imho but never played any games on wine
<Peps> Hi, help please ! I broke my gnome configuration (starting kde4) and I don't have my toolbars, and I can't do alt+F2
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: you need to a.) make your primary boot disk a static disk so that it doesn't change if you plug it in / remove it b.) put the boot loader on that disk c.) configure grub with your OS boot partitions
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia: and i would put it on by doing root (hd0,1) and then setup (hd0) right?
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: no, that depends on your device map as I said earlier, more so as you've changed the disks since grub was installed
<PrimoTurbo> yeah wine kind sucks for games
<ninjabuntu> Primoturbo: What would you recomend then?
<c0mp13371331337> PrimoTurbo: Depends on the game, the older it is, the better it'll work for the most part.
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia: well as of now xp is on hd0,0 which is where i need grub right?
<Bizzeh> cedega is a payware wine, that has a more advanced directx emulation.. most games run better on it
<PrimoTurbo> yeah true, but cs 1.6 is pretty old and wine can't run steam all that well or even starcraft or warcaft
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: I don't know if your listening to what I'm saying, no, it depends on your device map as you've changed the disk layout since grub was installed
<Nurionn> ﻿c0mp13371331337: sure - WoW works fine! ;)
<ajhtiredwolf> PrimoTurbo: i used to be able to run Jedi Academy until i got the latest wine >_<
<PrimoTurbo> I'm looking for a lightweight graphical process manager any ideas? No top or anything want it to be graphical using openbox...
<c0mp13371331337> Wine support has a sweetspot that's around Windows 98 in terms of game support.  More of the games I had from Win98 run well in wine than any other windows version.
<PrimoTurbo> u mean wine 1.0?
<ajhtiredwolf> ikonia: i guess i dont know what you mean by device map then, im trying to pay attention to what your saying
<PrimoTurbo> Jedi Academy is based on Quake3? there is no native client? sucks...
<PrimoTurbo> I find that Quake2 in wine runs better then native, native port is horrible
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf: I told you at the very start your /boot/grub/device.map maps hard disks to grub reference names, as your XP disk wasn't in place when grub was insalled that file will determain how the disks are seen
<erUSUL> PrimoTurbo: htop into an xterm is pretty nice
<ajhtiredwolf> PrimoTurbo: it used to install fine and run fine, i dont think i needed any extra configuration, this was on fedora core 5
<c0mp13371331337> Nurionn: Sure, there are current games that work fine, but they're pretty few and far between.  Ever tried Crysis?  Or Assasin's Creed?  Those and a few others are the only reason I have an XP partition.
<ikonia> ajhtiredwolf:  you may need to update that file
<PrimoTurbo> i want a seperate graphical one
<PrimoTurbo> no top or htop
<Nurionn> ﻿c0mp13371331337: I know that -> I've XP for "Battle for Middle-Earth" and some others...
<ninjabuntu> I've been looking for a way to play Prey. I figured with the Doom3 Engine already able to be ported Native Prey should be around the corner, but i've been reading and it seem no dice, So what do I use for prey?
<ajhtiredwolf> i will have to work on this more later, it is 2 am
<Bizzeh> ass creed should only be played on a 360... its the only platform its stable on
<__ryan__> !upslash
<ubottu> Factoid upslash not found
<kunaakos> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<ajhtiredwolf> toodles
<newbee617> what's the best choice for reading pdf?
<c0mp13371331337> newbee617: Built-in evince
<gordonjcp> ninjabuntu: is it a Windows game?
<newbee617> ok
<Nurionn> ﻿newbee617: just double-click them...
<ninjabuntu> gordonjcp: native? windows DVD installation... yes...
<newbee617> i've tried xpdf but it sucks
<quinn> newbee617, xournal
<Don_Doogie> yooooooooooo
<kunaakos> hello everyone, I need help with ubuntu hardy heron on a toshiba laptop (satellite u300 w phoenix bios), stuff not working: suspend to ram, bluetooth, webcam - I've read the forums,  got most of the hardware and software working, but I'm stuck with these...
<gordonjcp> ninjabuntu: will it run under Wine?
<newbee617> quinn: Xournal is an application for notetaking
<Nitricacid> whats the syntax for opening SSH in terminal?
<__ryan__> sudo /usr/sbin/sshd ?
<__ryan__> minus the question mark
<Nitricacid> no like, to connect to a server
<quinn> newbee617, i use it to open pdf
<ninjabuntu> gordonjcp: Have no idea, been trying to figure out how to use wine, I'm little over 2 week in my Linux newbiehood..
<pengo> how do i turn on tabbed browsing in nautilus?
<__ryan__> 'ssh'
<gordonjcp> ninjabuntu: stick the DVD in, and from a terminal type "wine setup.exe"
<Nitricacid> ssh login:pass@ip:port ?
<gordonjcp> ninjabuntu: or whatever the setup program is called
<newbee617> guys, i
<ninjabuntu> ok BRB
<__ryan__> you don't even have to put the login@ip if you don't want
<gordonjcp> Nitricacid: at least "ssh host", I usually specify port with "-p"
<__ryan__> but the ssh -l login yourlogin
<__ryan__> helps
<cjk2> ssh login@yourhost
<__ryan__> there's alot of ways lol
<pengo> tabbed nautilus, anyone?
<gordonjcp> Nitricacid: don't put the password in the command like that ;-)
<__ryan__> would kind of defeat the whole encryption bit
<__ryan__> lol
<gordonjcp> Nitricacid: if you want to log in without a password, look at using ssh keys
<newbee617> sometimes a non-english speaker seems so helpless when using linux
<__ryan__> not with ubuntu lol
<__ryan__> there's how many languahes
<__ryan__> languages
<newbee617> nonono
<__ryan__> there;s help channels in other languages too
<gordonjcp> newbee617: you can usually set things to your local language, but the bulk of development is done in english-speaking groups ;-)
<Nitricacid> cjk2: how would i put a modified port in?
<ninjabuntu> gordonjcp: "wine: could not load L*C:\\windows\\system32\\setu.exe": Module not found"
<newbee617> xpdf can echo my language correctly. but evince can't
<gordonjcp> ninjabuntu: did you go into the directory with the setup file?
<Stormx2> ninjabuntu: You need to use "setup.exe" not "setu.exe"
<ninjabuntu> lol
<ninjabuntu> stormx2: mispelled inxchat not in terminal...
<kewlfuzz> i can see my videos folder from the command line but when i view it in the gui interface the wheel ticks around until i force quit, it was working fine before the upgrade to hardy, any ideas?
<Felonious> hello, does any one here use the gnome-art manager?
<moDumass> aarghh microsoft wireless laser6000 keyboards are crap
<moDumass> recurring keys doubling up
<Nurionn> ﻿moDumass: I wouldn't use MS hardware
<Bizzeh> moDumass: thats nothing to do with the keyboard, thats the purpousful bad support in linux for it
<ninjabuntu> gordonjcp: stormx2: Ok Seems to be installing now... my mistake not going to the DVD first... We'll see in about 10 minutes is it's going to run at all...
<ninjabuntu> gordonjcp: stormx2: Once installed how would i go about getting prey started?...
<gavinlew> Hi all, since we have been upgraded to OpenVPN 2.1_rc7 i486-pc-linux-gnu [SSL] [LZO2] [EPOLL] built on Jun 11 2008 , my VPN tunnel no longer connects if /etc/init.d/openvpn start is used - however if i use openvpn --config /etc/openvpn/client.conf the tunnel comes up successfully
<gordonjcp> ninjabuntu: find the installation file, run the .exe
<gordonjcp> ninjabuntu: at least, that works for me
<massmc> hi, how do I turn my computer on?
<Felonious> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Bizzeh> massmc: alt+f4 @{
<Bizzeh> :P
<moDumass> you guys are kidding me, that blows
<moDumass> its an awesome keyboard
<Nitricacid> moDumass: wireless != awesome
<Bizzeh> i hav a ms lazermouse, none of the extra buttons work, or are configurable under linux
<moDumass> is there any way to get good drivers for it
<ninjabuntu> gordonjcp: I installed it. seems like anyways... could you tell me how now how to run it please? I hope I'm not sounding to be rude...
<Nitricacid> moDumass: make them
<Stormx2> ninjabuntu: Check under Applications > Wine
<gordonjcp> ninjabuntu: I don't know, I usually just find where it's installed to and type "wine <name of app>"
<ninjabuntu> stomx: gordonjcp: lol I have a desktop icon hidding under the terminal window...
<moDumass> NitricAcid i wouold be too crap at doing anything to do that
<u007> hi, i'm trying to make a static binary by linking all the library together by using configure /j #c
<moDumass> aarghh, ok, so the keybnoard firstly doubles some keys. like z and c if i press either of them it prints zc or 1 and 3 which will print 13
<moDumass> and if i try to reset the signal it just stops responding
<kraft__> hello
<moDumass> hello
<kraft__> i have messed up my box by installing the server kernel
<Kartagis> my sound just stopped working. why could this be? I don't want to have to reboot the computer everytime this happens
<PrimoTurbo> holy crap i just found driftnet
<Kartagis> amendment: I can't play any media files, they just won't play. any ideas?
<kraft__> how do i reinstall generic from cd/cache?
<freescroll> hi all i get this error when trying to upgrade PEAR:   Cannot install, php_dir for channel "pear.php.net" is not writeable by the current user
<freescroll> any ideaS?
<PrimoTurbo> Kartagis: have you installed the restricted codecs?
<Kartagis> PrimoTurbo: yes, it was playing fine this morning
<PrimoTurbo> Kartagis: Which media player are you useing Totem?
<massmc> Bizzeh, I did that and my computer turned off, how do i turn it back on again?
<carlisle> What's the appropriate version for java applets in ubuntu8.04 -> gcjwebplugin, gcjwebplugin-4.1 or gcjwebplugin-4.2 ?
<Kartagis> PrimoTurbo: totem and rhythmbox
<massmc> it puts the lotion on it's skin
<PrimoTurbo> What error do u get if any?
<Kartagis> PrimoTurbo: no error, they just won't play
<__ryan__> no sound? or doesn't play at all
<Kartagis> __ryan__: doesn't play at all
<Nurionn> damn, I had the same error but I can't remember what i've done
<gooody> i can't connect to the internet using wifi. it has something to do with wireless security. can somebody help me with this?
<Kartagis> Nurionn: me?
<Nurionn> I think after a reboot it worked for me
<Nurionn> Kartagis: yes
<__ryan__> i don't have the error lol
<__ryan__> he does
<__ryan__> !alsa | Kartagis
<ubottu> Kartagis: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<__ryan__> did you try that/?
<lessur> Hi all, can anyone suggest software to transfer evolution e-mails to Opera?
<Kartagis> __ryan__: I have snd modules
<__ryan__> so some sound works?
<Kartagis> __ryan__: no
<__ryan__> try running rhythmbox from a terminal
<__ryan__> and see if it gives any errors there
<Kartagis> I get [../../../src/audio.c:267] error: Unable to set up output device! Constraints: 44100, 22050 or 11025Hz. when I run mpg123
<__ryan__> well there's an error lol
<gooody> anybody here has use WEP security for wireless network?
<__ryan__> wpa > wep
<PrimoTurbo> What the name of that program that allows u to login multiple times to your desktop withd differet sessions it shows it in a new window...any ideas?
<gooody> __ryan__: is wpa more secure than wep?
<__ryan__> indeed
<__ryan__> way more
<__ryan__> and you can use any passphrase
<gooody> __ryan__: thanks for the info. i'll change my security settings.
<__ryan__> no problem
<__ryan__> Kartagis, you hardy?
<__ryan__> you running*
<c0mp13371331337> PrimoTurbo: xnest?
<PrimoTurbo> ty that was it
<Kartagis> __ryan__: in rhythmbox, it just shows the media play as playing, while it really isn't playing, and yes I am on hardy
<__ryan__> Kartagis,  sudo apt-get install pulseaudio-esound-compat
<__ryan__> try that and let me know
<Kartagis> __ryan__: and whha
<Kartagis> __ryan__: and what do I do with it?
<__ryan__> ?
<__ryan__> just install it
<Kartagis> __ryan__: it says pulseaudio-esound-compat is already the latest version
<__ryan__> oh, that sucks, woulda been the easy fix lol
<__ryan__> hold up
<newbee617> where can i find the config file of evince plz
<PrimoTurbo> what is the command to launch the default login manager
<PrimoTurbo> i'm under openbox so i cant check the gnome-panel menus
<PrimoTurbo> can anyone tell me pls?
<PrimoTurbo> I'm talking about the default login manager properties
<newbee617> u mean gdm?
<PrimoTurbo> yes
<PrimoTurbo> whats the command to run gdm properites
<papat> please, I need help. My PC is about to explode. Tha fans are at top speed, I'om on a ubuntu Hardy Heron (32 bits), AMD Phenom 9750. The HDD is CONTINUOUSLY scratching, but I changed fstab to defaults (it installed by default as realtime). What can I do?
<josh> just a general question
<josh> does anyone know if cigarettes or cigarette pouches set off metal detectors in airports?
<PrimoTurbo> cigarete pouches? if metal then yes
<josh> pouches as in like
<newbee617> PrimoTurbo: u can try ctrl+alt+backspce to relogin
<josh> the ones that hold tobacco so you can roll your own ciggy
<PrimoTurbo> i dont want to relogin bro
<PrimoTurbo> looking for command
<PrimoTurbo> just add it as a shortcut and check it's properties for me udner gnome pls
<papat> is there any channel dedicated to Hardy Heron?
<weldan> its rm -fr / PrimoTurbo
<PrimoTurbo> weldan: you are going to get banned for that
<weldan> runs by superuser, for sure
<josh> http://www.185elgin.com/images/WinfieldBlue30.jpg
<weldan> hehe
<josh> that as in a pouch
<PrimoTurbo> josh: it shouldnt set anything off
<PrimoTurbo> unless they have some chemical detectors or something and it gives a flase postive
<josh> Sick
<PrimoTurbo> weldan: that is not funny man, if it was a new user you could of destroyed their harddrive
<cYmen> i intalled acroread a few days ago because i couldn't open some pdf
<weldan> yea?
<cYmen> now i would like to get rid of the browser plugin again
<cYmen> how do i do that?
<weldan> they would take that as a lesson, sure. believe me
<blue-frog_> weldan: lesson for what? to know you're an idiot?
<weldan> hahaha
<c0mp13371331337> Lesson Learned: People in the support forums are jerks.  That's what they would learn.
<c0mp13371331337> Truth is though.... there'd be only one jerk....
<clockswork> Hello! I currently installed Ubuntu on my Dell xps 1530, and I'vr noticed something about the battery life, it went from 4.5 h (in windows) to 2.5h (in ubuntu). Find this pretty weird :S
<__ryan__> clockswork,  are you going by the estimate, or how long it actually lasted
<Chrysalis> a bug with mpd and alsa let me take a little closer look at alsa and then i realized alsa is using 5-10% of my cpu when its on no matter through which program, switching to OSS in every program cpu usage goes down to less then 1%. . . i spent some time googling around and it seems its something with alsa authentication thats causing the problems. . . has anyone else experienced this or has an idea if i am in the right track on fixing it
<Chrysalis>  etc?
<clockswork> I'm just seeing the estimated time
<__ryan__> i wouldn't go by that
<clockswork> alright
<__ryan__> it's quite useless
<clockswork> alright lol :P
<clockswork> well I'll see how long it will last now just recharged it
<__ryan__> my battery actually lasts longer in ubuntu than windows
<clockswork> awesome
<PrimoTurbo> the command was gdmsetup btw
<PrimoTurbo> xnest is awesome
<clockswork> but the "Charged meter" works right?
<carlisle> Has anyone ever tried playing literati on yahoo games on ubuntu? I've installed everything from sun6 to gcj but the applets just don't load for me.
<__ryan__> yeah
<__ryan__> for the most part
<clockswork> So when it sayd charged to 100% it is charged to 100%?
<__ryan__> yeah
<__ryan__> that's about the only percentage i trust fully lol
<clockswork> :P
<clockswork> alright well thank you very much Ryan
<__ryan__> no problem
<clockswork> Lunch now, brb
<ZLemur> ok, so i just learned that removing a package doesn't free up space in xandros on my eee
<ZLemur> is there a workaround for that?
<__ryan__> newbee617,  don't version me please
<ZLemur> 4.5mb free isn't making me a happy camper
<joaopinto> ZLemur, this is not #xandros
<ZLemur> whoops
<carlisle> What is xandros? is that debian based?
<c0mp13371331337> ZLemur: Ugh, are you still running the crap xandros that comes default on the eeepc?
<ZLemur> was talking eee in here earlier for alternatives
<newbee617> __ryan__:  no mean to offend. sory
<joaopinto> c0mp13371331337, please keep on topic
<__ryan__> you didn't. just ask next time
<murlidhar> is there any good tool or command that can give me the whole hardware specifications of my laptop ?
<ZLemur> if someone wants to join me in #xandros that can help, i'd be happy to ask again when theres more than 1 person in there :p
<__ryan__> murlidhar,  like lspci ?
<c0mp13371331337> ZLemur: I've got an eeepc, xandros lasted all of a day on it.  Installed Ubuntu and the eee tools, works like a charm!
<murlidhar> __ryan__, yes
<murlidhar> __ryan__, it doesn' give me much info though
<ZLemur> i'm actually looking at pupeee right now. seems nice and tight. failing that, i'm looking at eeeBuntu, yes
<ZLemur> i'm so much of a linux noob, i dunno
<lakis1982> how can i set my computer going into sleep mode after 20 minutes ???
<murlidhar> ZLemur, eeebuntu should be good for starters
<newbee617> __ryan__:  if version somebody is an unpleasant way , i didn't know it
<murlidhar> __ryan__, anyideas ?
<carlisle> I have a question: What is "linux x64"? Is that linux for 64bit?
<rnartos> is there anyway I can use tabbed window in nautilus??
<__ryan__> murlidhar,  one sec
<__ryan__> murlidhar,  got it
<ZLemur> any idea how big it is after install, murlidhar? i only have the 2g surf
<__ryan__> murlidhar, do this: sudo lshw -html > specs.html
<joaopinto> carlisle, there is no such thing as x64
<__ryan__> murlidhar,  that will create a detailed specs page in your current dir
<carlisle> on the java download/update page it offers linux x64, rpm, self extracting or linux x64 rpm
<__ryan__> i actually just learned that now, pretty neat
<carlisle> www.java.com/en/download/ if you click on free java download
<murlidhar> __ryan__, thanks that would help me in buying a new laptop that is totally supported . wouldn't that ?
<__ryan__> murlidhar,  how so?
<kraft__> whats the best way to find out what has changed between kernel updates?
<joaopinto> carlisle, java is available and should be installed from the repositories
<joaopinto> kraft__, apt-listchanges packages
<murlidhar> __ryan__, it would show that my wifi card is supported
<kraft__> oO
<carlisle> I have installed sun6 and gcj and anything I could think of, but the applets still don't load
<Felonious> hello, does any one here use the gnome-art manager?
<__ryan__> murlidhar,  that command shows specs not compatability ?
<carlisle> at least I don't crash anymore
<murlidhar> __ryan__, if it shows drivers then doesn't it mean it is compatible ?
<kraft__> joaopinto: what is apy-listchnages?
<kraft__> s/apy/apt/
<joaopinto> kraft__, it list the changelog of a package, on your case you want to list for the kernel
<kraft__> ah
<__ryan__> murlidhar, not neccesarily
<murlidhar> __ryan__,  configuration: broadcast=yes driver=dm9601 driverversion=22-Aug-2005 firmware=Davicom DM9601 USB Ethernet ip=192.168.1.3 multicast=yes
<rnartos> tabbed window nautilus is it possible??
<ninjabuntu> stomx: gordonjcp: ok worked like a charm.... Thank you both, now that i know how to do that I'll go about installing and testing the rest of my games... By the way, prey seems to run much faster with the highter leveled detail then windows...again thank you both...
<__ryan__> murlidhar,  that's only because i installed the firmware and drivers
<Storrgie> anyone have a dell m4300?
<__ryan__> murlidhar,  there are compatibility lists online
<murlidhar> __ryan__, where ?
<__ryan__> murlidhar,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/
<ninjabuntu> stomx2: the same goes to you...
<murlidhar> __ryan__, would that help me in finding a laptop
<__ryan__> murlidhar, sure would
<Storrgie> anyone have a dell m4300?
<murlidhar> __ryan__, there i find that released operating system are lke drapper edgy . so that means it would support all the kernel versions above the kernel version given in drapper or edgy?
<elrancho> join #nethack
<elrancho> oops
<murlidhar> __ryan__,  i meant if an old kernel is supported then is it obvious that the new kernel versions too would support  that ?
<carlisle> What version of firefox is everyone running?
<__ryan__> murlidhar,  just google the laptop youre wanting to buy
<__ryan__> and yes
<Felonious> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Ronnie_PC1> hey all, is it possible to run a 3D desktop with an Nvidia 8800GTX without xserver-xgl
<murlidhar> __ryan__, thanks i was wondering if i had to test the laptops before buying by using knoppix automatic hardware detection method though i am not sure how to use it
<__ryan__> murlidhar,  it wouldn't hurt to bring an ubuntu live cd with you when you purchase the laptop lol
<__ryan__> maybe they'll let you test it first
<sven_> any1 running quake3 perfectly on linux ? : )
<joaopinto> murlidhar, testing with a livecd is a safe approach
<clockswork> __ryan__, : About the battery, does your battery meter say 0% altough your computer is still going?
<chazco> Hi... anyone know how to fix Ubuntu install? When it gets to creating user the setup just closes (no errors, and wont relaunch), but only if i have selected my separate /home during partitioning. Ideas?
<Storrgie> I have a quadro 360m on my laptop. Should I install the nvidia drivers or use nvidia bin driver?
<murlidhar> joaopinto, yeah it certainly seems
<k1dugar> Hello, can someone help to setup ufw. When I enable it I can't access my network computers. if I disable it, then I can see the list of all computer. I want to know what rule I need to add to make it work.
<__ryan__> clockswork,  i never let it get that low so not sure
<__ryan__> i don't trust it if it's under 20% lol
<clockswork> alright :P
<clockswork> but how long does your computer estimate that your battery will last?
<__ryan__> heh when i installed ubuntu it told me my battery only had a 44% capacity
<murlidhar> __ryan__, one last ques.   if i come to know the wireless card model number . would i be able to find if it is supported ?. if so how ?
<__ryan__> so i think mine is pooched hard to tell ya
<__ryan__> murlidhar,  google
<murlidhar> __ryan__, i am pretty bad at googling
<murlidhar> any specific site ?
<Storrgie> I have a quadro 360m on my laptop. Should I install the nvidia drivers or use nvidia bin driver?
<Ronnie_PC1> you can search launchpad for bugs
<Ronnie_PC1> ﻿﻿is it possible to run a 3D desktop with an Nvidia 8800GTX without xserver-xgl
<murlidhar> __ryan__, thanks a lot for the help  . i was worried about compatibility issues regarding wifi cards
<__ryan__> murlidhar,  most are supported these days
<murlidhar> __ryan__, i think i will be able to move on myself from hereon ;)
<astro76> murlidhar: if you have a choice get intel wireless, failing that atheros... avoid broadcom (although many will work)
<k1dugar> can someone help me with ufw?
<murlidhar> __ryan__, thanks once again :)
<__ryan__> mine is broadcom lol stay away :P
<__ryan__> all i had to do was add firmware. but still lol
<__ryan__> more than any newb wants to do
<Ronnie_PC1> mine too always trouble
<__ryan__> well mine is fine it's just i wouldn't recommend it to a newb
<k1dugar> help needed in ufw
<mysterycool> ?
<k1dugar> ﻿Hello, can someone help to setup ufw. When I enable it I can't access my network computers. if I disable it, then I can see the list of all computer. I want to know what rule I need to add to make it work.
<SheezayE> question how will i know if my cron is working?
<MTecknology> if somebody was banned by ballard.freenode.net... what's that mean?
<k1dugar> is there someone with UFW knowledge
<Ronnie_PC1> nope, maybe you can find info https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFirewall
<sabgenton> can zenity work with out x
<Ronnie_PC1> ﻿s it possible to run a 3D desktop with an Nvidia 8800GTX without xserver-xgl?
<clockswork> Is a AV software necessary if I use Ubuntu alot? And what about a firewall?
<sabgenton> can it just do text based stuff if in bash
<astro76> clockswork: virus, never, firewall, not really
<clockswork> Alright thanks
<Miglow> Hello there all
<clockswork> And btw, does any1 here use Xchat? If so, how do I change the color of the text I'm writing?
<clockswork> Hello Miglow
<Miglow> good afternoon
<Miglow> are there any experienced ubuntu users here?
<Miglow> I am running into a problem firing up Hardy Heron
<clockswork> I've been using it for a year...
<clockswork> whats that?
<c0mp13371331337> What's going on Miglow?
<Miglow> I first installed it into Windows
<obione> hey guys, need a litle help ...    I'm looking 4 a program to read more than a thousand of papers where there are cross's 4 statistical
<k1dugar> Ronnie_PC1: I have read the link and also google for more but I can't solution for my problem. UFW does not all me to see and access network computer. if I disable it then everything workks fine. But I want to use UFW and I know I need to allow some port to solve it but I don't know which and what's the right way
<obione> don't know if you got it .....
<Miglow> but today I decided it works fine, so I installed it with the automatic installer
<Miglow> Now, after a reboot it asks me for a username/password
<Edante> guys anyone knows how to make work World Of Warcraft game on Kubuntu?
<Ronnie_PC1> ﻿k1dugar: at my onw computer i installed firestarted, its a bit outdated, but maybe it will owrk
<Ronnie_PC1> firestarter*
<c0mp13371331337> Miglow: You didn't set a username and password during the install?
<Miglow> No, the install ran automatically
<c0mp13371331337> Edante: Have you installed Wine?
<clockswork> I dont think you installed it right
<clockswork> Miglow, Inorder to even use Ubuntu you need your username and password wich you should have entered if you installed Ubuntu correctly
<k1dugar> Ronnie_PC1: I have used firestarter but I need UFW to also work bcoz its true ubuntu package
<Miglow> what it does show in the bottomline, is firstnamelastname_desktop
<Miglow> which I didn't enter either
<clockswork> Miglow, Try and re-install ubuntu, and this time when you boot from the CD choose the option "Install Ubuntu" in the menu that will pop up
<Edante> c0mp13371331337  nope.. but people says that... when they installed WoW by Wive... there is too low FPS in game... about 3-4.. so thats why i'm looking for alternate way
<nisalome> in ubuntu 8.10 even the video contained in the example folder didn't display in my computer. whay could be the problem
<Ronnie_PC1> ﻿k1dugar: cant help you anymore, i got no experience with ufw
<Miglow> could it be that it took my username from Windows-install?
<clockswork> nono
<k1dugar> Ronnie_PC1: no problem dude :P
<clockswork> you need to enter a username and password when u install it
<achadwick> Edante: I checked for support at appdb.winehq.org: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1922 . You could also try the virtualbox-ose package.
<Ronnie_PC1> i﻿s it possible to run a 3D desktop with an Nvidia 8800GTX without xserver-xgl
<c0mp13371331337> Edante: To my knowledge, this is the only way to play WoW in linux.  I don't think they have native support for it in linux without some type of emulation/virtualization
<clockswork> My guess is that you didnt pay enough attention when u installed it, or something very interesting happened :P
<Miglow> Clockswork
<clockswork> Try and re'install it again and pay close attention to everything
<erUSUL> Ronnie_PC1: i do not see why not
<Miglow> Let me emphasize the way I installed it in chronological order
<clockswork> sure
<clockswork> but write to me in a private chat then
<MTecknology> what's the dif between *!?=nick@* and *!nick@*
<Miglow> Right
<Edante> c0mp13371331337: yea... they dont support it :( thats why i have to install 2 OS on my machine
<Ronnie_PC1> Edante, have you looked here: http://appdb.winehq.org/search_results.php?cx=013271970634691685804%3Abc-56dvxydi&cof=FORID%3A11&q=wow&sa=Search#1052
<Fitzrich> Edante - wow runs fine in both wine and cedega.
<Ronnie_PC1> ﻿erUSUL: when i enable the restricted driver, and reboot, i got a very small resolution, and my cpu is 100% working on refrashing my network icon, thats the only thing thats changing
<c0mp13371331337> Edante: Yup.... I'm dual booting windows for gaming as well.  Par for the course though, if you're a linux user who also enjoys mainstream gaming.
<cc__> chinese
<astro76> !cn | cc__
<ubottu> cc__: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Ronnie_PC1> ﻿erUSUL: cant even find any errors in the logs
<moDumass> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<erUSUL> Ronnie_PC1: the resolution issue may be easily resolved with gksu displayconfig-gtk the high cpu usage i do not know though
<Gemmie78> Greetings
<dom> hi all :)
<Gemmie78> Anyone know how I can watch streaming video. Youtube loads fine on my computer, as do other sites but some do not
<Gemmie78> Has anyone had experience with this, I've downloaded flash
<dom> on totem
<dom> or pluing to firefox
<dom> :)
<Ronnie_PC1> ﻿erUSUL: i cant run commands because my cpu = 100%
<Gemmie78> Streaming
<Gemmie78> Totem will work for streaming, I don't think it has a browser
<Ronnie_PC1> ﻿erUSUL: Need to reboot every time to fix my xorg
<erUSUL> Ronnie_PC1: then i dunno maybe using ngenvy-gtk ??
<dom> browser of youtube ?
<erUSUL> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<c0mp13371331337> Ronnie_PC1: If you can POSSIBLY get a command prompt up, try pkill nm-applet?
<Gemmie78> Okay let's try this
<Rocko> how do you get the nice bar down the bottom like in Mac
<fred1599> i use google for my traduction
<fred1599> Hello, what are the directories that I can delete daily?
<Gemmie78> I've clicked this link and the link saying launch video player http://www.bloomberg.com/tvradio/tv/tv_index_asia.html
<Gemmie78> No video comes out
<Ronnie_PC1> i can switch to tty1 and wait 2 minutes to arrive there, but thats all. but i dont know if nm-applet is the probelm itself, xorg is using 99% of my cpu
<c0mp13371331337> Gemmie78: Yup, that's a totem plugin.
<Ronnie_PC1> but i can have a try, if you think it can help
<Gemmie78> Yeah
<Gemmie78> I try, but it doesn't load
<c0mp13371331337> Gemmie78: Or gstreamer plugin, or something.
<Gemmie78> So I require another plug in?
<s0ullight> hello are the hardy repositories a little slow?
<c0mp13371331337> Gemmie78: That would be my guess.
<Gemmie78> I've installed BOTH gstreamer plug ins too my knowledge :P
<zhanx> wonder when digital editions will come out
<error404notfound> when I login into to a tty using Alt+Function keys, I get the message "You have new mail" what's that, and how do I check that?
<c0mp13371331337> error404notfound: /var/mail, I believe.
<selocol> how do i see what graphics card i have?
<error404notfound> c0mp13371331337: how do I read it on commandline? mail? mutt? or what/
<c0mp13371331337> selocol: lspci | grep VGA
<astro76> selocol: lspci
<Rocko> how do you get the nice bar down the bottom like in Mac
<c0mp13371331337> error404notfound: Never got mail there in Ubuntu, so I'm not sure.  In Mandriva I've just used nano though.
<descent> Hello! I have a little question. If a job, which can be done freely via Terminal, is not launching through cron, how can i launch it through cron?
<ninjabuntu> I having difficulty installing Steam via wine.It says it's installed but at the update phase, it hangs at 0% and acts as if there is no internet, i have internet as I am talking with you all... What gives?
<descent> Rocko: Install Avant-Window-Navigator
<c0mp13371331337> Rocko: You're looking for Avant.
<Rocko> ok thanks.
<joaopinto> descent, just redirect the output of that job to a file, and check that file
<c0mp13371331337> descent: How did you set the cronjob?
<descent> joaopinto: thanks, i'll try that
<jrib> error404notfound: mutt and mail will both work
<error404notfound> jrib: hmmm, thank
<descent> c0mp13371331337: both through /etc/crontab and "crontab -e". The command is my script, i launch it usually through "convert_raws", i've put the same into cron.
<kristi> 54836
<dom> Is any graphic online ?
<error404notfound> one more quetsion, how can I know if the following are installed (whether running or not) on a system or not, (one by one, via using a command line checking a port)
<error404notfound> Web Server
<error404notfound> FTP
<error404notfound> SSH
<error404notfound> POP3
<error404notfound> IMAP
<FloodBot2> error404notfound: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<error404notfound> SNMP
<Rocko> ok i install avant.
<nisalome> totem can't play 'experience ubuntu.ogg' contained in example folder. there is sound but no video output.
<Grogs> I'm intending to use ntfsprogs to change the label on my NTFS partitions, it's pretty safe, right?
<c0mp13371331337> descent: I wouldn't make any assumptions about the $PATH variable when dealing with cronjobs.  Specify the entire path to your script.
<dom> Can anybody do layout ?
<Rocko> when i launch it from system > Perferences > awn manager
<Rocko> it shows in the task bar down the bottom for a second then disapears ?
<c0mp13371331337> descent: And make sure your script file is executable.
<descent> c0mp13371331337: thanks, i'll try that right now
<error404notfound> one more quetsion, how can I know if the following are installed (whether running or not) on a system or not, (one by one, via using a command line checking a port): Web Server,FTP,SSH,POP3,IMAP,SNMP etc
<joaopinto> Grogs, yes
<c0mp13371331337> Rocko: Are you using a compositing window manager like compiz?
<joaopinto> error404notfound, either ps, or list the listening ports with netstat
<Rocko> yes i am c0mp13371331337
<error404notfound> joaopinto: ps shows only the runing processes, isn't it?
<joaopinto> error404notfound, every server has a process associated with it....
<joaopinto> i mean, service
<Rocko> hmmm
<c0mp13371331337> Rocko: Try launching 'avant-window-navigator' from a terminal and see what happens.
<Rocko> i can get it to launch if i laod it from the terminal
<error404notfound> joaopinto: and that service is running 247? what if that crashes? in that case the server won't be shown in the list, isn't it?
<Rocko> however, when i close the terminal
<Rocko> avant stops
<ronnie_> hello, i disabled nm-applet, but still problems anyone more info for my 8800GTX
<philsf> hi, I'm connecting to the net through a GSM modem, configured in NetworkManager, but NM stays offline (thus making other apps "think" I'm not connected). How can I debug how to make NM aware of the connection?
<__ryan__> Rockj,  run it from alt-f2
<Grogs> ok, thanks joapinto
<error404notfound> Rocko: use & at the end of that
<joaopinto> error404notfound, services dont usually cras, anywa, if you want to list installed programs, ue dpkg -l
<error404notfound> Rockj: use & at the end of command
<error404notfound> Rockj: or add it to sessions under System > Preferences
<descent> Rocko: You should launch it not from System-Preferences, but from Applications-Standart
<Grogs> also, in the property for a drive/partition under the Volume tab where you can change the mount point, do I need to enter the filesystem or any other "Mount options"? ...will ubuntu just work this out.
<ikonia> hpux
<ikonia> oops
<Rocko> descent: what do you mean launch it from Applications-standard ?
<Rocko> i could load it at sessions but that means it i have to restart the machine.
<Rocko> there must be a way
<__ryan__> Rockj,  type alt-f2
<__ryan__> and run it from there
<ronnie_> \quit
<Rocko> & at the end does not work either. still terminates the avant
<__ryan__> Rocko, listen to me lol
<__ryan__> alt-f2
<Dr_Willis> when running somthing from a terminal, do NOT use the close button, use the 'exit' command. :) if you want the spawned processes to stay around.
<Rocko> thanks ryan !
<Rocko> :)
<__ryan__> np
<Dr_Willis> command &, then exit :)
<microwaver> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<joaopinto> actually it should be nohup command &
<joaopinto> so you can close the window :P
<ninjabuntu> Ok... nevermind... I fixed my steam install with the msi download from the site rather then the orange box DVD exe version...
<__ryan__> microwaver, /msg ubottu etiquette
<Dr_Willis> nohup has other uses  as well.  but ive not needed to use nohup in ages.
<ninjabuntu> logging in now...
<microwaver> __ryan__, not quite following you.
<Dr_Willis> If you are going to totally log off. I think you would want nohup.
<Ronnie_PC1> hey all, i disabled the glx module in xorg.conf... now it runs ok, got 12000 FPS with glxgears, but i got the idea its all done my cpu and not my graphics card, any help?
<__ryan__> microwaver,  try to use those commands in a private message so it doesn't spam the room :)
<s0ullight> exit
<s0ullight> sorry XD
<philsf> I'm connecting to the net through a GSM modem, configured in NetworkManager, but NM stays offline (thus making other apps "think" I'm not connected). How can I debug how to make NM aware of the connection?
<microwaver> __ryan__, doesn't !message | <name> the same?
<__ryan__> if you're helping someone it's diff
<Kelen> How to extract .tar.gz to a location? anyone knows?
<jrib> Kelen: -C
<Dr_Willis> Kelen,  i just cd to loc, then tar xzvf /path/to/the/archive
<joaopinto> Kelen, cd location ; tar xvf path_to_file_file.tar or use -C
<Dr_Willis> :) but im lazy.
 * jrib does the same as Dr_Willis too, much easier :)
<Kelen> Dr_Willis: thx, try it.
<Dr_Willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.14 (hardy), package size 9 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Dr_Willis> im REAL lazy. i use 'unp'
<joaopinto> well, 90% of the time you want to be on the location you are extracting to, so cd to it before extracting is very common :P
<slimjimflim> if i'm getting a package from a gutsy-backports repo, does that mean it's packages backported to gutsy or from it
<jrib> slimjimflim: to
<joaopinto> its backported to it
<slimjimflim> ook
<joaopinto> and you should only use that repos on gutsy
<slimjimflim> can't believe i didn't ask that qustion a week ago
<Yoric[DT]> Hi
<Yoric[DT]> Does anyone know if/when FF3 final will be backported to Gutsy?
<Dr_Willis> Yoric[DT],  see the topic
<Yoric[DT]> (and yes, I've seen it's coming for Hardy)
<Yoric[DT]> I've seen the topic.
<princeoffarah> ff3 have bugs
<Dr_Willis> Ok :)  i missread.. heh
<Yoric[DT]> I don't know if it applies to Hardy or also to Gutsy.
<joaopinto> for gutsy only if get's into backports
<The-Compiler> Hi
<microwaver> for god's sake, cant seem to upgrade to FF3.
<The-Compiler> I need an editor to code C(++), what is a good one?
<Rocko> How do you change your icons to theme ones.
 * Yoric[DT] uses emacs.
<Rocko> not the standard ubuntu ones.
<jrib> microwaver: on hardy?
<Dr_Willis> Rocko,  you may want to clarify that quetion.
<The-Compiler> emacs O_o
<Rocko> sorry.
<venkat> how to view hidden files in ubuntu ?
<jrib> The-Compiler: vim is your other choice :)
<microwaver> jrib, gutsy.
<Dr_Willis> Rocko,  you can select properties, and click on the icon at the top left, and pick any icon file.. if thats what you want.
<jrib> venkat: view -> hidden files
<Dr_Willis> The-Compiler,  i like geany :)
<Nurionn> ﻿microwaver: ff3 won't be in gutsy-repos, as I heard yesterday
<The-Compiler> I dislike vi(m) and emacs :P
<microwaver> Nurionn, but you still could do it manually right.
<jrib> microwaver: if you want the latest software, you should be running the latest release really
<svat> Is there such a thing as folder actions? I would like all files that are copied into a particular folder to be automatically renumbered consecutively...
<cYmen> The-Compiler: the eclipse c++ modules are supposed to be pretty good by now
<jrib> The-Compiler: gedit?
<Storrgie> I have a ntfs external drive... is there a way to mount that in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Storrgie,  yes.
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs
<Miglow> Just hook it up
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<Miglow> :P
<venkat> jrib:where is view ?
<Storrgie> i get an error each time
<jrib> venkat: in your file browser's menu
<Dr_Willis> Storrgie,  you could mention the error. :)
<Storrgie> lemme get it up
<microwaver> jrib, not willing to just 'upgrade' it will destroy everything I have now
<Storrgie> one moment
<The-Compiler> Dr_Willis: Yay, it's German, so it'll be good :P xD
<rebelThor> anyone with some tricks on how to change to a different console video mode?
<rebelThor> (the ones from pressing Alt+F1)
<Dr_Willis> The-Compiler,  it is?  never noticed
<jrib> microwaver: not really true.  It's not supposed to.  In any case, you should have backups anyway
<Dr_Willis> rebelThor,  if using the framebuffer consoles, you can use the fbset command I recall. or select a mode as a kernel option
<jrib> microwaver: I've never had a problem upgrading since warty
<rebelThor> Dr_Willis, thanks, i'll look into it
<philsf> I'm connecting to the net through a modem, configured in NetworkManager, but NM stays offline (thus making other apps "think" I'm not connected). How can I debug how to make NM aware of the connection?
<norbi> Hello, I have been using Linux/Ubuntu since 8.14 came out.  Since than, there have been a few kernel updates.  Should I be deleting the previous ones?  How often do these updates come down?  Seems like at this rate, in a few months I will have at least 10 entries at my boot screen.  Thanks for any input.
<Storrgie> Dr_Willis: $logfile indicates unclean shutdown (0,0) fiald to mount '/dev/sdb1': Operation not supported Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use.
<PaulEU> hello
<jrib> norbi: it's a good idea to keep the last known working one around.  The others are safe to remove (remove the corresponding linux-image-* package in your favorite package manager)
<PaulEU> I have problem with starting OpenOffice Calc after last update
<Yoric[DT]> Nurionn: what about a backport ?
<Dr_Willis> Storrgie,  You 'should' boot to windows. and have windows scandisk the drives. then reboot to linux and it should be able to mount them then.
<Dr_Willis> Storrgie,  thats the safeest thing to do.
<svat> norbi: old ones are supposed to be uninstalled automatically (eventually) or with apt-get autoremove, but sometimes I have had to delete old ones manually
<gligorhoria> thos kernells are left there for safty, if the new 1 fales but if it works, u can delete them, sure
<PaulEU> oocalc can't start properly :/ it shows gui but it doesn't respond (freezee)
<philsf> norbi: yes, if the latest kernel is working as expected, you can safely remove kernels. It's a good idea to keep one last kernel for a while when you change kernels, so if you later discover your machine can't boot the latest, you still have an alternative that works
<svat> PaulEU: Try gnumeric? :)
<PaulEU> svat: but I must use OO
<Dr_Willis> !info sc
<ubottu> sc (source: sc): Text-based spreadsheet with VI-like keybindings. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.16-2 (hardy), package size 203 kB, installed size 428 kB
<PaulEU> svat: gnumeric doesn't support OO good
<svat> Sad. OO is pretty terrible, and in many ways worse than Office even.
<glitsj16> PaulEU: have you tried starting OO from terminal and check if there are any error messages that can help to debug ?
<philsf> is there a more proper channel to ask about network-manager, instead of this one?
<svat> PaulEU: why must you use OO, BTW?
<PaulEU> glitsj16: there isn't any errors in terminal
<PaulEU> glitsj16: I tried remove ~/.openoffice.org2/ and it doesn't help
<PaulEU> svat: stupid question, I use it long time
<clockswork> Is there a fan control application for ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> PaulEU,  try making a new user, and try running it as the new user?
<glitsj16> PaulEU: too bad, maybe in ~/.xsession-errors ?
<norbi> jrib, swat, philsf:  Thank you.  Is it safe to assume that the grub list entries will not be removed by the package management software?  This will have to be done manually?
<Dr_Willis> PaulEU,  if it fails for all users.. thats a clue.. Not sure what it means.. but its a clue at least. :)
<jrib> norbi: when you remove the package, they will be removed
<philsf> norbi: they will, if you remove the corresponding -image package
<svat> norbi: Removing the corresponding linux-image-* package should remove the grub list entries. Even removing the package sometimes happens automatically (or so I've heard), but not always
<Vicfred> hi all
<PaulEU> glitsj16: I see a lot of warnings..
<PaulEU> Buggy client sent a _NET_ACTIVE_WINDOW message with a timestamp of 0 for 0x4203e0c (OpenOffice)
<PaulEU> meta_window_activate called by a pager with a 0 timestamp; the pager needs to be fixed.
<PaulEU> Dr_Willis: I must add new user (I don't want waste space)
<descent> c0mp13371331337: well, what you adviced me, works, thanks for that. But my problem is still present. In my script, which I am alunching from cron i have a line "mkdir "$i/converted"; /usr/bin/ufraw-batch "$i"/*ARW > /home/user/.uflog;" . The mkdir part works, but the second does not work from cron. How can i fix it?
<Dr_Willis> PaulEU,  it wont take up more then a few k.
<chazco> Hi... Ubuntu wont let me install using a seperate /home. The install gets to creating user then simple closes (no errors or anything). The log shows that "gid is already in use" as an error followed by chpasswd saying it couldnt find the user. Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> PaulEU,  and you can always delete the user later
<norbi> jrib, philsf, svat: Well here goes nothing, I'll tell you how it works out after a reboot :) Thanks again!
<derspankster> I heard somewhere that Wine 1.0 was in the Ubuntu repos. I can't find it myself.
<PaulEU> Dr_Willis: I'll try
<jrib> norbi: just make sure you leave a working kernel so we can see you again
<rsk> derspankster: they are in intrepid ibex
<joaopinto> descent, is ufraw a graphical app ?
<derspankster> rsk, Ah, thanks
<descent> joaopinto: no, ufraw-batch works form cmd
<Dr_Willis> derspankster,  you could try the 'latest' repos from the wine hq sites
<Dr_Willis> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Miglow> clockworks?
<norbi> jrib: Going to leave the last two as recommended.
<PaulEU> Dr_Willis: Can I try it on via sudo?
<derspankster> Dr_Willis, good idea - thanks to you
<chazco> Has support for separate /home been removed in Hardy perhaps?
<microwaver> jrib all the difference settings I have now should be kept ?
<jrib> microwaver: yes
<Dr_Willis> PaulEU,  go for it..  no idea if that will prove much of anything. :)  but heck ya can try
<Miglow> I just went to amd-site and the state that a utility is included in kernel 2.6.18
<Vicfred> !AppDB
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<microwaver> jrib, wo thee if this doesn't work :P
<jrib> microwaver: your ~/.* isn't touched
<jrib> actually, your ~ isn't touched at all
<joaopinto> descent, why dont you put that command train into a single a script and call it. It should be easier to work with
<PaulEU> Dr_Willis: when I tried run it as sudo user it works properly
<PaulEU> maybe settings are corrupted? Which?
<clockswork> Miglow, yeah I'm back
<microwaver> jrib,  upgrading as we speak :D
<PaulEU> because I don't have idea
<chazco> Hi... Ubuntu wont let me install using a seperate /home. The install gets to creating user then simple closes (no errors or anything). The log shows that "gid is already in use" as an error followed by chpasswd saying it couldnt find the user. Any ideas?
<clockswork> Is there any way to control your fans in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> PaulEU,  well.. if it also works as a totally 'clean/new' user i would belive that..  odds are thats the issue. running as root also gives the app different permission...
<descent> joaopinto: how can that help me? What i have shown, is a part of a larger script, and I don't think it's a good idea to split it. Or, are you saying that it can help me to deal with the cron problem?
<Dr_Willis> PaulEU,  could be a theme/gtk/compiz issue goofing it up.
<PaulEU> Dr_Willis: I don't use compiz
<PaulEU> Dr_Willis: theme is default in ubuntu
<joaopinto> sorry, i thought that was your cron line
<dns53> chazco you can have problem if the user already exists, first move your user's home, install and then move your home back
<Vixus> How do I tell wine to look for all DLLs on my windows partition's system32?
<chazco> dns53 - This approach has always worked before though, seems odd. I tried setting it to /oldhome and then changing that to mount at home, but ubuntu wouldnt boot with it...
<joaopinto> Vixus, try #winehq
<Vixus> righto
<norbi> jrib, svat, philsf:  I have successfully removed two of the older versions of the kernel.  By using synaptic, which also removed the entries in the grub list.  Thanks for all your help.  Another  day and another thing learnt.
<descent> joaopinto, do you have any ideas of how can i make that? the script, which i am launching from cron, works flawlessly through the term
<poisonkiller> hello
<joaopinto> descent, no clue
<descent> joaopinto, thanks for the try :)
<descent> Can anyone help me? In my script, which I am alunching from cron i have a line "mkdir "$i/converted"; /usr/bin/ufraw-batch "$i"/*ARW > /home/user/.uflog;" . The mkdir part works, but the second does not work from cron. How can i fix it?
<dns53> descent cron does not set your environment, define $PATH and other variables in your script
<PaulEU> Dr_Willis: I added new user and it works.. where should I search bug?
<poisonkiller> when i tried to completely uninstall wine, i deleted everything inside Applications->Wine and now they didnt come back after reinstalling wine. any help?
<descent> dns53, how can i figure out what variables to set, and what should they be equal to?
<Dr_Willis> PaulEU,  that basically proves its a user setting on the problem user.  as to what setting. No idea. You could try it under a different window manager, or just start cleaning out all your settings and try running it again
<Dr_Willis> PaulEU,  but at least you have a clue. :)
<PaulEU> Dr_Willis: maybe strace help?
<descent> poisonkiller, why should they?
<Dr_Willis> PaulEU,  i normally just whipe out all my settings :) but i also tend to use jwm for my desktop.
<PaulEU> Dr_Willis: I'll try clean all user settings (first backup ~) and do it
<dns53> descent i think if you put - before your command in cron it spawns a new shell and sets things up, you could pastebin the full script and i
<Dnumgis> Is it just me or did openoffice break in the latest update?
<PaulEU> Dr_Willis: but not today :/ maybe later.. thanks for advice
<poisonkiller> descent: i dont know, they just should?
<PaulEU> Dnumgis: you have problem with start OO ? Me too
<Dnumgis> it say "Locking assertion error" and throws a backtrace
<Ronnie_PC1> is there some programm to view my graphics card activity?
<descent> dns53, thank you, i'll try that now
<Storrgie> Ronnie_PC1: Nvidia X Server Settings tells you the temp
<PaulEU> eh, I must go out :(
<descent> poisonkiller, i mean, f you uninstalled them, why should they come back?
<PaulEU> I will back
<Ronnie_PC1> is that the only place...
<Storrgie> well that is one application
<Storrgie> Ronnie_PC1: I dont know of anything else right now... I just started with ubuntu about a week ago
<poisonkiller> descent: when i reinstall wine, shouldnt it reappear?
<Storrgie> still trying to get my quadro 360m to workright
<poisonkiller> descent: i just installed a small windows app, and it still didnt appear :(
<Ronnie_PC1> i tried to run counter strike, my cpu went to 100% (1 core) but i got only 10 FPS, my GPU temp doesnt change
<Ronnie_PC1> so i guess its running CSS fully on CPU, but i want to knoe for sure
<descent> poisonkiller, you just shouldn't uninstall wine apps in order to reinstall wine. Just reinstall wine and don't touch the apps
<descent> dns53, nothing happens now at all. I've added a "-". The cron line looks now like 57 *   * * *    descent - /usr/bin/convert_raws >> /home/user/.convert_log
<qense> Does anyone know why ebox, which should be  webapplication if I' m right, requires x11-common to be installed
<Swish> I'm using ubuntu 6.06LTS and the default NFS software to serve NFS requests.  Are there other different NFS-server-software available?
<qense> It could have something to do with the dependency gconf2 of ebox, but x11comon is no dependency of ebox at all
<poisonkiller> descent: ehm... maybe you have misunderstood me, there should be a Wine menu under Applications, but there isnt one
<poisonkiller> decent: thus i cant access wine configuration, uninstall windows applications, etc.
<philsf> I'm connecting to the net through a GSM modem, configured in NetworkManager, but NM stays offline (thus making other apps "think" I'm not connected). How can I debug how to make NM aware of the connection?
<descent> poisonkiller: it really seems like i misunderstood u, sorry for that :)
<bastid_raZor> using apt-get i would use what syntax to get the version of a package.. apt-get -policy wine for example?
<dns53> descent remove your username
<Bangers> Hi, quick question - I just installed ubuntu inside a VMWare Virtual Machine
<Bangers> It's normal to not be able to enable 'visual affects' ?
<Bangers> do I need to dual boot it?
<descent> dns53, nothing happens. The line look like 03 *   * * *    - /usr/bin/convert_raws >> /home/user/.convert_log
<poisonkiller> Bangers: well, VMWare doesnt have 3d support, so you probably have to dual-boot to see visual effects...
<Bangers> poisonkiller: Thaks.  Do I ave to dual boot or can I do that 'install inside windows' option?
<Nurionn> Bangers: perhaps you could try live-cd
<Bangers> I couldnt enable visual affects with Live CD either
<Bangers> and LiveCD is too slow
<Bangers> i want to give ubuntu a go as a real OS
<poisonkiller> Bangers: i have no idea :D
<Nurionn> "﻿i want to give ubuntu a go as a real OS" -> so just install it ;)
<Bangers> Nurionn: thats my question, dual boot or "inside windows"?
<bastid_raZor> dual boot would be the most honest way of giving it a real go.
<Nurionn> I never tested "inside windows" so I cannot say how it works
<hansmuller_ar> hi
<bastid_raZor> Bangers; IMO, dual boot. once you get ubuntu up and running and figure out how it all works. you'll ditch windows.
<Bangers> okay thanks will do
<Bangers> Are they any issues with the 'dual boot' option from when you put the CD in when windows is running?
<dega> hi, do u speak Russian?
<bazhang> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<hoanglinh> free
<bastid_raZor> Bangers; that question doesn't really make sense. just reboot with the cd in and boot to the liveCD .. then install. you'll have to partition some space for ubuntu.
<descent> Bangers: the best way to try it is to use Wubi. Thus, you will dual-boot, but Ubuntu will work like a Windows-app, it will actually be a file, not a separate partition..
<Bangers> descent: is it slower?
<descent> Bangers: i don't think so
<kraft__> hello
<Dr_Willis> ive heard wubi is a little bit slower in file access
<Dr_Willis> But i dont reccomend using wubi. :)
<sun01tech> Bangers: it doesnt run in windows it creates a boot option when you startup windows and you choose to boot into it
<kraft__> i've found that my clock was stuck in 5 second loops
<kraft__> does anyone know about this issue?
<kraft__> or
<sun01tech> better to use the live cd
<kraft__> i have set a kernel options, how can i see what options are currently set in the running kernel
<Storrgie> Anyone set up vmware in ubuntu and get bridged networking to work?!
<glitsj16> i guess by now Bangers is very confused :)
<kraft__> i.e. nohz=off
<Dr_Willis> Storrgie,  its worked for me befor. Ive never had to even twiddle with it.
<dns53> descent ok i guess i was wrong, i believe i was thinking of solaris. i'm not sure what variables your shell script needs, but cron does not define much and does not call the normal scrips like your normal shell does
<Dr_Willis> Storrgie,  i do install the vmware-server packages however.
<sun01tech> Storrgie: i have..althought i never had a problem with it
<Bangers> I think i'll go with Wubi, thanks.
<MirrorSpock> can anyone tell me in what file the proxy server is configured? i made a type during install..
<Storrgie> Well i just installed vmware workstation
<[[mimpii_inddahh> alow
<MirrorSpock> *typo
<Storrgie> and specified my wireless adaptor as the bridged one
<Storrgie> but when i start up my XP virtual machine it can only get private addresses
<Storrgie> i wonder if its because my network is wep'ed
<Storrgie> i wonder if it was open... i might be able to connect
<Storrgie> that might be my issue
<Storrgie> so maybe i shouldnt do bridged?
<bastid_raZor> Storrgie; #vmware may be better help.. i use NAT for all my networking fun in vmware
<dns53> Storrgie bridged allows you to have it sitting on your normal network so you can use it as if it was real
<mgolisch> Storrgie: thats a known problem
<aikiko> hello i have some problems with starting ssh on ubuntu server .... : sshd re-exec requires execution whith an absulute path
<KenSentMe> When i  try to reboot my Ubuntu hardy system something goes wrong, the system doesnt reboot but remains in gnome. I can't access the gnome panel etc. I have to switch to another tty and reboot through the terminal. How can i trace this bug to make a nice report?
<aikiko> any idea ?
<mgolisch> aikiko: what exactly are you doing?
<Storrgie> bastid_raZor: could you explain NAT real quick to me?
<aji_ckp99> j #semarang
<aikiko> mgolish: trying to start ssh deamon
<mgolisch> aikiko: if you do sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start?
<MirrorSpock> anyone? the file where the proxy server is setup?
<Dr_Willis> MirrorSpock,  proxy server for what app? diffent ones can have different settings.
<herks> hello
<herks> hi
<luke__> http://counter.opensuse.org/
<mgolisch> MirrorSpock: its either somewhere in gconf, you can change that using the System-Settings-Proxy thing in the menu
<herks> t.t
<herks> gkdl
<aikiko> that works ... strange because few month ago i started it with sshd command ... thanks a lot
<MirrorSpock> for apt, i mistyped it in the initial setup of ubuntu
<mgolisch> MirrorSpock: try echo $http_proxy on a terminal
<mgolisch> does it print out something?
<Dr_Willis> MirrorSpock,  that may be in /etc/apt/SOMTHING
<Storrgie> bastid_raZor: you there?
<MirrorSpock> not in $http_proxy..
<MirrorSpock> ah, found it in apt.conf
<MirrorSpock> (was looking in networking)
<Dr_Willis> MirrorSpock,  one is apt specific. :) sunce you mught want apt to use a apt-caching proxy.
<mgolisch> Storrgie: in nat mode the host will act as a nat router to the vm
<Storrgie> mgolisch: is there any special setup i will have to do? or just switch to nat mode?
<mgolisch> Storrgie: usualy just switch to nat mode and have your xp vm use dhcp
<mgolisch> that should be all usualy
<MirrorSpock> i only want it to be able to uas apt, so that's a plus, i knew about the other http_proxy's but wanted to use this one
<MirrorSpock> thanks very much
<koray> doesnt open private chat window
<mgolisch> vmware should have a dhcp server runing for the nat interface by default
<Storrgie> mgolisch: thank you kind sir, have time for another question?
<mgolisch> sure
<MirrorSpock> (turns out i didn't mistype it, i set up the wrong network adapter in vmware :p )
<Storrgie> I have a dell m4300... I would like to get the gfx accel working properly and the sound working properly
<Storrgie> i have tried some things, but the sound is still 'jittery'
<mgolisch> Storrgie: all sound?
<Storrgie> mgolisch: hmmm, some sounds... I guess it depends
<mgolisch> it might be due to different ways those sound sources access your sound device
<mgolisch> like some players/progams might use the alsa interface directly some might use some soundserver like esd/arts/pulseaudio
<Storrgie> mgolisch: im pretty new to linux.... so there isnt a driver I can download that will help me out? I will have to configure for each program?
<tetraedr> hi people, is there any place I can get amulegui v. 2.1.3?
<glitsj16> Storrgie: there are known bugs that cause stuttering audio on many systems.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900 (part C) has a few fixes you could try
<soundray> !info amule-utils-gui | tetraedr
<xiownthisplacex> hi all
<tetraedr> soundray, and? 0o got no output
<soundray> tetraedr: have a look at that package
<tetraedr> !info amule-utils-gui
<xiownthisplacex> how do i modify a folder date on terminal?
<Storrgie> even with NAT I cant get my VM to have internet access
<soundray> xiownthisplacex: use touch
<tetraedr> soundray, it's 2.2.0 and I need 2.1.3 :(
<xiownthisplacex> thanks
<Dnumgis> PaulEU: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org-amd64/+bug/236676
<anglinux> 7/join #ubuntu-it
<ishi> could someone help me with "attaching" a domainname to my server?
<ishi> no forward , that is
<Pici> ubottu: test
<soundray> tetraedr: search on packages.ubuntu.com
<tetraedr> soundray, thnx
<natalisushka> ##freebsd
<admin_> TAKE A LOOK :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5218046
<Storrgie> EVEN WITH NAT my VM still cannot get an outside line
<Mille> hello
<chell> he
<chell> y
<m-c> Is there a replacement to the Swatch/Internet time that was removed in the new version of the Gnome Applet?
<m-c> *the Gnome Time Applet
<ADOLF> oO?))
<Mille> i'm wondering if there is an easy way to change the program priority? like for Rhythmbox to not make the sound stop when the computer has a heavy load
<Rocko> compiz is so power :)
<Rocko> i love it
<Rocko> powerful*
<Storrgie> mgolisch:
<mgolisch> Storrgie: ?
<c0mp13371331337> Rocko: Dual-screen compiz at 3200x1200 is heaven. :-D
<Storrgie> mgolisch: even with NAT my VM is not getting an outside line
<b0xxy> bridge connection
<mgolisch> Storrgie: what exactly do you want?
<filthpig> hi, how can I get ubuntu to tell me which chipset is in my pcmcia wlan card?
<Rocko> shh c0mp13371331337
<Rocko> :P
<Rocko> hehe
<mgolisch> flouge1: lspci
<Storrgie> mgolisch: & b0xxy: I would like to get an outside line on my VM so I can install the updates required... I tried bridged but my network is wep secured.. so I tried NAT but the VM will only get an automatic private IP
<Rocko> i got it hooked up to my 32ich lcd tv
<Rocko> :)
<soundray> m-c: you can still configure it
<soundray> m-c: gconftool --set /apps/panel/applets/clock_screen0/prefs/internet_time --type boolean true
<Rocko> i can't see how windows has a chance :)
<mgolisch> Storrgie: did you setup the nat interface during vmware-setup.pl?
<Rocko> i am in love with it
<Rocko> just formated my windows box at work :P
<c0mp13371331337> Rocko: Duuuude, that must look awesome.  Desktop cube and everything?
<finux__> hi, anybody got an idea how to delete the shadow of the text in Eterm
<Storrgie> mgolisch: no i did not
<Rocko> :P
<Rocko> yup
<Storrgie> mgolisch: i set up bridged
<Rocko> slowly getting everything
<Mille> anyone...? on the program priority question? would like to change it for Rhythmbox. :-)
<Danielle4242> Hello
<m-c> soundray: I am not sure what changing that boolean did
<soundray> Rocko: that's great -- but this channel is really for support. Care to join #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<Rocko> installing the screenlets now
<^hellfire^> siema
<Rocko> sorry soundray
<Rocko> :)
<Danielle4242> I have Ubuntu installed on a Dell Inspiron 6400 notebook. For some reason it doesn't detect the video card, anyone know a solution to this?
<filthpig> Danielle4242: what video card is it?
<Danielle4242> I dont know
<Danielle4242> How do I find out
<soundray> m-c: sorry, I got it wrong... sec
<Storrgie> mgolisch: did you get my last message?
<soundray> m-c: gconftool --set /apps/panel/applets/clock_screen0/prefs/format --type string 'internet'
<midnighthacker> hi everyone
<filthpig> Danielle4242: I did a quick search on your laptop on google and it has an Intel video card. Those are normally detected without problems
<glitsj16> Mille: "nice" is the way to run a program with modified scheduling priority (nice -n <range> <program>, ranges from -20 (most favorable scheduling) to 19 (least favorable) .. experiment away
<soundray> Danielle4242: what makes you say that it's not detected?
<Rocko> She may have an updated video card.
<midnighthacker> is there anyway i can remove my user account and use the root account?
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo > midnighthacker
<filthpig> Rocko: the Inspiron 6400 isn't exactly bleeding edge
<mgolisch> Storrgie: yeah, the bridged thing wont work with wlan, but the nat thing should usualy work if its setup properly
<m-c> soundray: Still no change.  What is supposed to be happening?  Where did you hear about this command?
<soundray> midnighthacker: please don't try that, it's very insecure
<midnighthacker> i mean to login on the desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> midnighthacker not safe
<dns53> midnighthacker sudo passwd, userdel name
<midnighthacker> cuz i cant update firefox or ubuntu or nothing
<Jack_Sparrow> !noroot
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: !nobot
<finux__> midnighthacker: boot in rescue mode
<Jack_Sparrow> ah
<Rocko> lol true
<Storrgie> mgolisch: what would you suggest for... setting it up properly
<midnighthacker> so ur saying just wipe it out and use root insted of puting in another admin user
<Rocko> i can't say i like inspiron :)
<glitsj16> Danielle4242: is there anything usefull (errors, warnings) in your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ? Might help if you could paste that at paste.ubuntu.com and give us the url so we can have a closer look.
<Rocko> althought i got a XPS
<Danielle4242> soundray - At the beginning when I first installed Ubuntu it was at some crazy resolution (a couple settings above 1024x768), so I reduced it, the text was blurry when I did that so I restarted. Now I get an error when the computer starts up and I can't go bigger than 800x600
<mgolisch> Storrgie: id rerun vmware-config.pl and have it setup a nat network for you
<midnighthacker> boot in rescue mode then what
<mgolisch> Storrgie: if vmware-workstation is configured using that
<soundray> m-c: I didn't hear about it -- it's just how you configure those settings of the clock applet that aren't accessible through the dialog.
<midnighthacker> im new to ubuntu sorry
<mgolisch> only used server here
<Jack_Sparrow> midnighthacker Please explain why you think you need to do that
<finux__> midnighthacker: then you are root, and can repair everything
<Hohlraum> anyone else been stuck with a partial upgrade for awhile now?  tzdata seems to be causing issues and now a few linux kernel packages.
<m-c> midnighthacker: One of the biggest features is that you do not have to login as root, with Ubuntu.
<soundray> m-c: open gconf-editor and see if you have a /apps/panel/applets/clock_screen0/ key
<onats> how do i list the running processes on my machine? i got an error that my mouse couldn't be grabbed, and there might be a malicious process...
<finux__> anyone here who knows how to delete the textshadow from Eterm
<finux__> onats: top
<midnighthacker> but all access is root even though im an admin and i cant update firefox says u do not have access not the owner
<soundray> Danielle4242: but you can log in at 800x600 ?
<gordonjcp> onats: that's unlikely
<finux__> onats: and a little bit nicer htop
<midnighthacker> cant click the update tap
<gordonjcp> onats: what exactly caused the error?
<midnighthacker> tab*
<dns53> midnighthacker it is a BAD idea to run as root, especially if you don't know what you are doing, if you need root you use sudo to temporarily get root privs
<onats> gordonjcp, i opened package manager
<onats> finux__, thanks!
<finux__> onats: np :D
<soundray> Danielle4242: try setting your monitor type properly with 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk'
<Jack_Sparrow> midnighthacker how did you install firefox
<midnighthacker> so then how do i get root priv though terminal and update firefox
<kbrooks> um, i have a problem.
<onats> i'm also getting red flags from my firewall logs, attacks on port 139, from IP 192.168.150.1
<ninjabuntu> ok I have hit a snagg installing some games... I'm installing The Orange Box (which is 2 DVD's) using WINE. It's gone Ok up to the point where I need to switch to Disc 2. I have tried to kick out Disc 1 but I get and error. "Cannot unmount volume | An application is preventing the volume 'Orange Box' from being unmounted." is the error message I am getting. How do I get the disc to eject and continue without interrupting the installat
<ninjabuntu> ion? there must be away, right?...
<onats> brb
<Storrgie> mgolisch: where would i find the config.pl file?
* Pici changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Important, please type /msg ubottu etiquette | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | Firefox 3.0 Final is now in Hardy
<dns53> midnighthacker did you create another user first?  the first user can sudo, you need to login as that user and add yourself to the admin group
<midnighthacker> i dident its the one with the system 2.0 but i wanna update it to 3.0
<Danielle4242> soundray - for Screen I only get "Plug n Play"
<gordonjcp> onats: port 139 is a windows networking port, so it's possible something is trying to connect to a windows share
<Jack_Sparrow> midnighthacker what version of ubuntu are you using
<midnighthacker> i am an admin i installed the system and i can run sudo and gksudo commands but dont know any
<kbrooks> my monitor resolution is 800x600 and 1024x768 is not listed in screen resolution program
<Danielle4242> soundray - with resolution at 800x600 and that's it
<midnighthacker> cept some
<m-c> soundray: I think this feature of Swatch/Internet Time is no longer available, at least that is what I just heard in the gnome channel.  Gconf-editor shows no settings for it, under the applets/clock configuration menu.
<mgolisch> Storrgie: in a terminal type sudo vmware-config.pl
<Jack_Sparrow> midnighthacker did you look in synaptic for firefox 3
<soundray> m-c: listen more carefully to what I'm saying
<kbrooks> ﻿my monitor resolution is 800x600 and 1024x768 is not listed in screen resolution program  - what is the problem exactly?
<midnighthacker> i have ubuntu 6.10 nothings supported anymore cant update the list
<soundray> m-c: the internet_time key that I first suggested to you is indeed deprecated. But:
<midnighthacker> im waiting for my 8.04lts cd to come in the mail
<filthpig> ninjabuntu: try #winehq for wine related problems
<Jack_Sparrow> midnighthacker I would suggest you upgrade to feisty at least
<midnighthacker> how
<ninjabuntu> filthpig: ok thank you...
<midnighthacker> i click the update thing and the 7.04 update aint there
<midnighthacker> how else do i upgrade
<soundray> m-c: if you look up /panel/applets/clock_screen0 (it might have a different number), you can set the prefs/format string for that particular instance to 'internet'
<dns53> midnighthacker sudo update-manager -e
<midnighthacker> let me try it
<filthpig> midnighthacker: are you on broadband or dialup?
<Jack_Sparrow> midnighthacker http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/           has the last of edgy
<kbrooks> ok, never mind. i just fixed it myself.
<kbrooks> brb.
<midnighthacker> says usage: update-manager [options]
<midnighthacker> update-manager: error: no such option: -e
<midnighthacker> reeferx77@reeferx77-desktop:~$
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray Has someone written a short how-to for distro update of edgy?
<Jack_Sparrow> midnighthacker were you up to date before it reached end of life
<midnighthacker> nope
<midnighthacker> got the 6.10 from a friend and i love it i'll never go back to windows
<dns53> midnighthacker my mistake, update-manager -d
<m-c> soundray: I see it now - I was running the configuration editor incorrectly.  Thanks for your time.
<Mille> is there a firewall automaticly ON in 8.04?
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<Pici> Mille:
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry no bot this am   Mille  yes
<Pici> Mille: Ubuntu has iptables running at all times, but by default there are no rules.  You can either use the iptables command to administrate it, or install a graphical tool, such as Firestarter.
<Pici> Mille: Then again, theres nothing listening by default either.
<midnighthacker> thx dns53 thats working so far, u wouldent happen to know how big the update is do u?
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: sorry, I'm not aware of any
<Mille> i see. i was looking at ufw, but i see it isnt' enabled either. i'll look into firestarter. thank you. :-)
<midnighthacker> ok now its saying Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server.
<dns53> midnighthacker big, depending on what you have installed, it may be better to just install the new release instead of upgrading through all releases in between
<Mille> one other thing. is there possible to do anything about the slow transfers in msn, using pidgin?
<Jack_Sparrow> dns53 I had not seen that used for edgy..   what does update-manager -d   do?
<carlisle> Can anyone help me with java applets? I can't get them to load in ff.
<dns53> Jack_Sparrow checks for a new release, and does a dist-upgrade
<Jack_Sparrow> dns53 Very cool.. thanks for the info.
<midnighthacker> ok now its saying Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server.
<Zoiks> I have just made a raid 5. I am trying to format it, but I read that I should include a flag -R stride=blocksperstrip. So what is the default block size of ext3?
<glitsj16> carlisle: does your ff shows the java plugin as loaded ?
<Jack_Sparrow> dns53 does that need sudo I presume?
<midnighthacker> yepp
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<carlisle> no
<dns53> Jack_Sparrow i would hope so ;0
<carlisle> I tried yahoo games and it brings up an error page with links for java downloads
<glitsj16> carlisle: do you have a java plugin installed at all for ff ?
<carlisle> and right now I am hanging on housecall.antivirus.com
<soundray> carlisle: what kind of system do you have? 32 or 64bit?
<carlisle> 64bit
<carlisle> amd
<archibold_tinker> I'm having trouble netbooting ubuntu.  it loads up and a prompt comes up to choose boot options.  if I hit enter (default settings) then it hangs at a black screen. any ideas???
<Jack_Sparrow> dns53 Way easier than changing sources to old repos
<soundray> !flash64 | carlisle
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl
<archibold_tinker> !netboot
<carlisle> flash works for me
<oli94> hello
<home_> i have a problem my Ubuntu is working but my screen its freezed
<carlisle> is the bot down?
<Pici> carlisle: Yes.
<archibold_tinker> home_: all the time?
<home_> archibold_tinker: well yes and then i need to restart
<oli94_> un français?
<soundray> carlisle: seems so. Have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435
<Pici> oli94_: #ubuntu-fr
<carlisle> ok thanks
<KenSentMe> I'm trying to use kdenlive for video editing, but i can't set the aspect ratio to 16:9. Anyone else have that problem
<home_> archibold_tinker: my mouse and keyboard isnt working
<archibold_tinker> home_: and on restart it is still freezing straight away?
<the_darkside_986> Hi everyone. i have a question about wubi.exe... is this Vista compatible and safe to install without resizing a harddrive partition? I hate having to use Vista here and I need a way to escape it without messing up the system.
<Kelen> What is different between w32codes and win32codes ? anyone knows? please!
<home_> no archibold_tinker after a few min. or when i try to run a program
<oli94> salut danielle
<Zoiks> !flash64 | carlisle
<Zoiks> whoops sorry
<Zoiks> !flash64 | Zoiks
<Pici> Zoiks: The bot is down.
<Zoiks> ahh
<archibold_tinker> home_: could be any number of things! did you check the cd for defects before install?
<ceceboy> somebody willing to help? i would like to know how i can use my line-out to play sound on ubuntu
<home_> i have installed it like few m ago
<home_> i have installed it like few m ago archibold_tinker
<dns53> the_darkside_986 it should be, it has a low risk so it is worth a try
<archibold_tinker> Kelen: you mean codecs perhaps?
<manuelmrtz> ceceboy, Do you have a problem with the line-out?
<ceceboy> i have no sound using line-out
<the_darkside_986> _low_ risk? ha ha well I suppose i could reinstall Windows XP if anything goes amiss. But really, does it install into the NTFS partition? i'm confused.
<archibold_tinker> home_: check the cd for defects by booting the cd and choosing that option from the boot menu
<glitsj16> ceceboy: have you checked that line-out is unmured ?
<glitsj16> *unmuted
<Kelen> archibold_tinker: yeah, i can not play RMVB format with Mplayer, and i wanna know which one is better for me.
<ceceboy> glitsj16: i'm new to ubuntu, no, how to check that?
<archibold_tinker> RMVB? kelen:
<soundray> the_darkside_986: wubi installs itself into a disk image that's stored inside Windows' NTFS
<ceceboy> glitsj16:  and what is unmured?
<home_> archibold_tinker: and its freezing with all of my live CDs and Kubuntu 2
<the_darkside_986> soundray: oh ok thanks.
<Kelen> archibold_tinker: a video format.. you know?
<ceceboy> muted i suppose? :D
<glitsj16> ceceboy: gnome-volume-control, i made a typo, unmuted
<dns53> the_darkside_986 all it really does is edit the windows boot menu and create  big file to contain linux
<home_> archibold_tinker: that is wen i try to boot the like a live CD
<the_darkside_986> that sounds safe enough
<andycas1> I cant connect to my ap, it hangs at "waiting for network key"
<archibold_tinker> Kelen: never heard of it no, sounds obscure (real?) try vlc?! ;)
<soundray> the_darkside_986: it's fairly slow, though. You can set up Ubuntu in a partition without messing up your Windows.
<cdavis> What JRE should I install on hardy? Which one seems to work the best?
<archibold_tinker> home_: please check_the_cd_for_defects
<the_darkside_986> soundray: link to instructions plz?
<filthpig> soundray: I came to think of something yesterday concerning wubi; How does a journaling FS work on top of ntfs? I guess ntfs has to be loaded for i.e. ext3 to work..?
<Kelen> archibold_tinker: just a format of video file, like *.avi
<home_> i did there are non
<ceceboy> glitsj16:  still no sound
<home_> i did there are non archibold_tinker
<Zoiks> I have just made a raid 5. I am trying to format it, but I read that I should include a flag -R stride=blocksperstrip. So what is the default block size of ext3?
<soundray> the_darkside_986: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<the_darkside_986> cool thanks
<archibold_tinker> Kelen: avi is a container - still all my multimedia training and I never* heard of that format lol
<cdavis> Would the sun version be best unless I have issues with their license?
<home_> archibold_tinker: and i have like 10 CD starting from 6.04 i think?
<soundray> filthpig: I don't know how wubi does it, but I doubt that the image is mounted with journalling
<archibold_tinker> home_: sounds like hardware issues then.  is your xserver set up correctly, and is all hardware supported well?
<home_> archibold_tinker: how can i check if is a hardware problem ?
<dns53> cdavis well the jdk is open source, there are some differences between the open source and proprietary versions but they are minor
<onats> gordonjcp, but why is the ip weird. 192.168.150.1
<home_> dunno how to dp that archibold_tinker
<glitsj16> ceceboy: could be very complex depending on the sound system you use, happen to know which one ? ALSA, pulseaudio, Esound, .. ?
<Kelen> archibold_tinker: OK, so you usually watch movie with format *.avi?
<glitsj16> ceceboy: i mean complex to give you a quick and short fix
<ceceboy> glitsj16: i've tried using each one
<soundray> home_: you should make sure that all your fans are running. Then test your RAM by selecting memtest86 from the grub menu (you may have to hit Esc during boot to see the grub menu)
<bvd> Hi, I'm trying to use gFTP to move some files to my harddrive. But I get Error: Cannot open local file /usr/bin/quake3/baseq3/PAK0.PK3: Permission denied. How to change gFTP's premissions?
<ceceboy> glitsj16: but the line-out is working on Windows
<soundray> bvd: move them to your home directory first. Then use 'sudo cp' to copy them to /usr/bin/quake3/baseq3/
<boris> hello
<archibold_tinker> home_: to be honest you need to check your logs for x and perhaps do some dmesg checks too.  you need someone who knows what is what helping. beyond my scope I'm afraid sorry ! 8/
<cdavis> dns53, thanks
<bvd> Thanks soundray :)
<archibold_tinker> Kelen: yeah, or .ogg/.mp4
<boris> ive got a problem with my sound. after installing fglrx on a new kernel, the sound is kinda crappier
<andycas1> Why cant i connect with netowrk manager. It says waiting for keyring. When i do sudo iwconfig it shows that im associated with some access point, while i stopped network manager????
<home_> 10x archibold_tinker
<glitsj16> ceceboy: okay, did you get any errors while trying ALSA, pulseaudio or any other sound servers ?
<dns53> cdavis i think icetea lacks a browser plugin and sound support and a few other things
<soundray> dns53: icedtea has a browser plugin
<archibold_tinker> Kelen: 2 secs
<ceceboy> yes, when using C-Media PCI IEC958 lol: "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Internal data flow error"
<home_> soundray: my fans are working! but the only way i know to check my ram is with a live CD!
<ceceboy> ^@ glitsj16
<soundray> home_: just follow my above instructions and run memtest86
<generic> hey can kpdf print A3 printing
<kate_mins> Hello , i would like to use php in order to kill process by its name i am using Ubuntu , this command working fine on the terminal "killall script.perl" how i can run this command from the php script ?
<asphyxiant> hey ppl need some help
<glitsj16> ceceboy: well at least that indicates that pulseaudio got the connection
<home_> ok brb
<asphyxiant> situation: i have a lot of files of *.blablabla extension in lot of folders. i need to sort them all into one folder. is there any cmd to do this?
<ceceboy> kate_mins: use exec("killall script.perl")
<archibold_tinker> Kelen: as I suspected it is realmedia (variable bitrate) - I don't particularly like realmedia and would never use it to encode any of my works! you should be able to play that back using vlc player though
<archibold_tinker> Kelen: sudo apt-get install vlc
<karel> I have a pc with an ati 9500 gpu (something like that), if I replace it with an nvidea gforce 2 100/200, will that give problems booting or with drivers? (both ubuntu and winxp)
<asphyxiant> anyone?
<kate_mins> ceceboy: its not working :(
<glitsj16> ceceboy: could you paste your /etc/pulse/default.pa and /etc/pulse/daemon.conf at paste.ubuntu
<archibold_tinker> Kelen: if you enable medibuntu and then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install w32codecs it should work in mplayer too
<archibold_tinker> !medibunu | Kelen
<ceceboy> kate_mins: that might mean that apache doesn't have sufficient rights to kill the proces
<Karti_> Hi all, jsut looking at a way to stop my PC from returning a Pinging request?
<boris> ive got a problem with my sound. after installing fglrx on a new kernel, the sound is kinda crappier. i suppose ive got to set sound lower in xmms. but i dont have it installed, what now
<archibold_tinker> Kelen: oops bot is down
<ceceboy> glitsj16: give me a minute :)
<glitsj16> ceceboy: okay no rush, i'l slooow anyway, better make that 2 lol
<kate_mins> ceceboy: how i can change the apache rights ?
<ceceboy> kate_mins: google for "user rights"
<ceceboy> on unix
<redheat> hello everyone..
<Kelen> archibold_tinker: thx, i am watching the description of vlc with "aptitude show vlc"
<redheat> I have question regarding how to restore all my user data such as favorites, email and stuff that I should have imported during the initial setup of hardy heron but due to certain reasons I forgot, and now I'm trying to do that..
<redheat> how can I achieve it/
<ceceboy> glitsj16: lol, firefox doesn't want to start
<ceceboy> glitsj16: or any other program
<redheat> anyone?
<Talio-Gladius> lol at having to reconfigure vmware workstation for every freaking kernel update
<glitsj16> ceceboy: hehe, no worries, try to get it fixed, i'll hold
<ceceboy> glitsj16: do you have that too sometimes? i just have to restart then
<redheat> folks, how can I restore my data from another windows account..
<glitsj16> ceceboy: rarely, but i run the mean and lean xubuntu :D
<mgolisch> Talio-Gladius: whats so lol about that?
<redheat> both are installed on the same harddrive, like when they used to ask us during hardy heron's setup
<joaopinto> redheat, you just need to backup and restore your home dir
<mgolisch> i think its about importing stuff from the windows partition
<mgolisch> no idea
<mgolisch> never done that as i dont use windows
<mgolisch> :)
<redheat> jaopinto, how can I restore that windows account.. you know what I'm saying.. when hardy heron used to ask us during the initial setup
<joaopinto> ah, ops
<Talio-Gladius> mgolish: just having to do it when I really needed a VM pronto.  I'm just glad I remembered how to trick it for the version number.  It's this issue http://communities.vmware.com/thread/108501?tstart=0&start=0
<generic> any one help me out?
<joaopinto> windows, forget, I have no experience with that import function
<ceceboy> glitsj16: i see :P i just installed Wubi, running updates atm, then i'll restart (bb in 5 minutes i think)
<ceceboy> k?
<soundray> generic: depends on your question
<glitsj16> ceceboy: ok, see you soon
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> what should i grep for dmidecode to know the chipset
<Guaraldo> hi, there!
<chazco> Hi... Ubuntu wont let me install using a seperate /home. The install gets to creating user then simple closes (no errors or anything). The log shows that "gid is already in use" as an error followed by chpasswd saying it couldnt find the user. Any ideas?
<mgolisch> kaushal: what chipset?
<soundray> kaushal: what chipset?
<kaushal> of the motherboard
<Kelen> archibold_tinker: it is a code also as w32codes? but it is supports mov, wmv and more video formats?
<Guaraldo> People... I have a client using edgy yet...
<generic> soundray i install ms office 2003 on wine1.0rc5 all good when i open a work doc right clik and open in ms office it opens blank doc the i go to file open the same doc it opens
<generic> whats this issue is
<generic> ?
<mgolisch> generic: maybe nautilus passes the wrong path?
<mgolisch> generic: or how do you opne that document?
<soundray> kaushal: don't grep, just glance over the whole content. There is a section "Base board information"
<kaushal> ok
<Mark_> i have a major problem!  i tried installing a game via WINE, first it turned off my CCSM functions, now i have no graphical interface
<soundray> generic: perhaps you should run explore.exe in wine and open your document from there
<login_> Hi
<Jenny8399> OK
<generic> soundray i dun have explorer
<mgolisch> yeah or write some nautilus script that passes a correct path to the file
<Mark_> when i log on it says "would you like to diagnose the problem" and then at the bottom it says "no screens found"
<generic> but this is really odd
<Mark_> so i have no graphical interface, just the terminal line
<Mark_> O_o
<Jenny8399> I went from Windows to Ubuntu. I saved my profile of thunderbird, now how do I import it into my ubuntu thunderbird?
<mgolisch> like configure a winedrive to your $HOME and let nautilus pass a path using that winedrive
<generic> i add this in link on desktop too wine "c:/Program Files/Microsoft Office/OFFICE11/WINWORD.EXE"
<glitsj16> Mark_: looks like that game messed things up pretty badly .. what game is it ?
<soundray> generic: look in $HOME/.wine/drive_c/windows/explorer.exe
<Pulpie> !ping
<ceceboy> glitsj16: back, can you give me the names of the files again?
<Mark_> glitsj16 diablo 2
<R2LM> What is the name of the ubuntu IRC bot today? I just wanted to PM it to get some info.
<archibold_tinker> Kelen: vlc is a media player that uses ffmpeg to play almost any file you throw at it.  mplayer uses xine (i think) you need to have a codec installed that will playback real media (w32codec)
<Pulpie> !ping
<Mark_> glitsj16 i think i might have to reset my xorg.conf to the latest backup...but i don't know the command line for that
<glitsj16> ceceboy: welcome back, it was /etc/pulse/daemon.conf and /etc/pulse/default.pa
<mgolisch> mplayer mainly uses libavcodec like vlc
<onats> what's a good partition for 120GB?
<soundray> R2LM: it's down at present. Ask us.
<Pici> onats: What wrong with gparted?
<glitsj16> Mark_: try sudo cp /etc/X11/<name of backup> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<generic> see my blank doc is opening thing is if i right clk on a file and try to open it in ms office it wont open
<generic> how i gave nautils the right path
<soundray> onats: please clarify your question
<Mark_> glitsj16 what is the normal recommended backup name?  is it xorg_backup.conf...hmm, maybe i can find it
<Jack_Sparrow> R2LM Bot is in for 100 mile checkup
<archibold> I'm having trouble netbooting ubuntu.  it loads up and a prompt comes up to choose boot options.  if I hit enter (default settings) then it hangs at a black screen. any ideas???
<R2LM> soundray: OK, I'm looking for info on a Intel Pro/Wireless 4965AGN wireless card--is the 4965 an Atheros based chipset? And do you remember the place at help.ubuntu.com where I could look it up?
<onats> i meant, the number of GBs to split up. i also have 2GB of ram
<ceceboy> glitsj16: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21398/ & http://paste.ubuntu.com/21399/
<soundray> Mark_: /etc/X11/xorg.conf*
<glitsj16> Mark_: there is a failsafe to fall back to, but i hope you made a backup of xorg.conf yourself .. try sudo ls /etc/X11 to get the dir content
<soundray> R2LM: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo is the bot link
<glitsj16> ceceboy: thx, will have a look and report back ok ?
<ceceboy> glitsj16: ok
<soundray> R2LM: as to the specifics -- sorry, I don't know (except that Intel probably won't use Atheros, since they make their own chipsets)
<Mark_> glitsj16 i see it, but i know it's not very recent...could you briefly describe to me the failsafe
<The-Seiman> hello all, I've tried the Modedebug "yes" option in my xorg.conf to see more debug output in the xorg.0.log, all worked fine but ... I tried then to remove de Modedebug "yes", then I restart the X server with CTRL+ALT+BKSPACE, but the ugly VESA mode is still there and I can't have the visual effects :'(, Is that only Gnome related ?
<R2LM> soundray: OK thanks for the info!
<jeanke> Hi, I have installed Ubuntu Hardy on my laptop and I noticed that my HD is constantly reading/writing  although I wasn't doing anything on the system
<jeanke> I started up iostat and can see that contantly about 3MB/S is written to /dev/sda
<jeanke> seems a bit odd?
<sammyF> hey there, can I upgrade 8.04-32bit to 8.04-64bit without losing everything? and SHOULD I? (now that I have at least a 64bit CPU)
<jeanke> I let my laptop on idling for 8hours but still the HD is writing 3MB/s
<soundray> jeanke: it's probably trackerd indexing your files. Give it an hour and check again.
<archibold> The-Seiman: what graphics card are you running?
<soundray> jeanke: I see
<onats> pissed pissed pissed
<glitsj16> Mark_: probably wiser to reconfigure X -- run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<The-Seiman> archibold: Intel, before the Modedebug option, all the effects and 3D rendering worked fine
<sammyF> onats: british pissed or US pissed?
<Dianora> yo
<eltopo> Hello
<soundray> onats: please behave professionally in this channel
<ircleuser> I just installed 7.10 and did´nt read the info that well, and now all my data files are GONE.... can i go back in time?
<carlisle> bathroom pissed LOL
<onats> soundray, sorry :/
<sammyF> carlisle: damn .. forgot that one
<Mark_> glitsj16 ok...hmm..also, how do you restart X from command
<Crashinit6> Hi all. I have about 400 desktop computers with windows XP installed. My boss wanted me to get linux installed so I used WUBI (Kubuntu) because it is just that easy,My problem is that I roll out images with ghost and I have no idea how to make kubuntu prompt you to change the hostname for the first boot.
<onats> so anyway, i'm thinking of completely wiping my other OS. what's a good partition size for /, /home for a 120GB hdd, with 2 gigs of ram?
<The-Seiman> archilord: I'll restart again my PC ...
<joaopinto> Mark_, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<idle_> #ubuntuforums
<Sinnerman> i have a collection of about 140000 .sim files (that's the extension), while i can easily find them with 'find', how do i go about removing all of them? if i pass the files to rm via rm `find | grep \.sim`, of course, it tells me the argument list is too long.
<Mark_> joaopinto thanks!
<Pici> onats: In my opinion: 3 gb swap, 15gb /, rest for /home
<The-Seiman> Thank you :-)
<soundray> Crashinit6: I don't think it's such a good idea to deploy wubi like that... It's really best suited for testing whether you like Ubuntu before you do a partition-based install
<ircleuser> I just installed 7.10 and did´nt read the info that well, and now all my data files are GONE.... can i go back in time?
<The-Seiman> the gdm restart worked fine
<Mark_> glitsj16 i used the backup before the reconfigure...then restarted x, so far so good...i have a visual interface...now to see what has changed! gah!
<joaopinto> Crashinit6, you could setup an init script for that
<onats> Pici, 15GB, i won't run out? what if i have virtualbox images, where do they get stored?
<Gallez> ircleuser: sure, i can sell you my time machine
<jrib> Sinnerman: use xargs or recompile your kernel
<glitsj16> Mark_: sorry was looking at a pastebin, you can always Ctrl + Alt + Backspace to restart X
<Gallez> ircleuser: got bored of talking to hitler and confucius anyway
<ircleuser> gallez...pleas do!
<soundray> Crashinit6: but to answer your question, a script called from /etc/rc.local that then deletes its entry from that file would probably do the trick.
<glitsj16> ceceboy: just  a minute please ok, be right there
<Sinnerman> jrib: what? that's a little long-winded. anything shorter? i just need to delete a bunch of files.
<eltopo> not sure
<Pici> onats: If you store them in your user dir, then its fine. Otherwise, you'd need another partitioning scheme.
<Dianora> I'll soon find out
<jrib> Sinnerman: or use -exec with find and match the extension properly with -iname...  What's shorter than xargs or this suggestion now?
<KenSentMe> How can i see if a video i have created is really 16:9?
<will01> i use thunderbird, and my dad uses outlook, when he sends emails and i reply, my messages are at the bottom, and when he replies, his are at the top, is there any way to modify thunderbird to automatically have my replies start at the top the same way outlook does?
<ceceboy> glitsj16: np
<jeanke> ok, seems to be myth-backend causing it...
<Crashinit6> Will Wubi have a problem? I normally sysprep windows before i deploy it.
<Mark_> glitsj16 everything seems back to normal for now...after using the cp command above, with my backup file remand where it was (xorg.conf_backup
<onats> Pici, and anything temporary goes in the swap space right?
<Sinnerman> jrib: ill look into your second suggestion :).
<Gallez> can anyone tell me how i can save the contents of xorg.conf after i edit it?
<Jenny8399> OMG. I backed up my windows thunderbird email profile. How do I import the email profile on Ubuntu?
<Mark_> glitsj16 *will?
<Jack_Sparrow> Gallez gksudo gedit
<glitsj16> Mark_: good, glad it got you back to normal
<ceceboy> Gallez: you need to be sudo
<jrib> Sinnerman: there were 3 though.  pass to xargs, recompile kernel, use -exec (or -delete) with find
<Pici> onats: Well, techincally it goes in /tmp but you really dont need to worry about that.  Swap is more like the pagefile on windows.
<Jack_Sparrow> Jenny8399 checking now
<the_eraser> anyone else getting pageload errors in fx ?
<carlisle> wow
<joaopinto> Crashinit6, if you are redeploying from scratch, I mean reinstalling the whole system, why not go with a partition install instead ?
<carlisle> it almost worked
<onats> Pici, but /tmp will consume from the 15GB partition right?
<jrib> Sinnerman: if you google the error, you'll get the exact syntax you need by the way
<Jenny8399> Thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Sinnerman> jrib: pass to exec, or delete, with find.
<generic> soundray
<soundray> Crashinit6: I can't claim extensive experience, but I wouldn't consider wubi ready for a full productive environment
<glitsj16> Mark_: check your /etc/X11 dir and make the relevant copies i'd suggest (via the same cp command used earlier)
<joaopinto> I just see the advantage of Wubi if you plan to keep the existing partitions
<Jack_Sparrow> Jenny8399 tools inport?
<Crashinit6> soundray: will the script run everytime i boot kubuntu then?
<Sinnerman> jrib: sorry, use find, with the -exec or -delete switches, i meant.
<Mille> is it possible to make the icons on the desktop stick to a workspace?
<Tophat> with WUBI you dont have to repartition, you simply install on the same partition correct?
<Crashinit6> ok
<joaopinto> soundray, isn't wubi officially supported ?
<joaopinto> Tophat, correct
<glitsj16> ceceboy: okay, back to the pastes, sorry for the delay .. ok if i pm you with any tips or further questions ?
<ceceboy> Tophat: correct
<soundray> joaopinto: I think it is
<carlisle> this is odd. I just loaded a games applet and it started, showing the applet and loading room lists, then it crashed and brought up the missing plugin message.
<generic> one one thing when ever i make a new doc , xls,ppt file and save it it saves ok but anothr file with same and and extension appears with file logo what this is for
<ircleuser> so i cant recover lost data after installing the bew ubunt?
<Mark_> glitsj16 sure...where is /etc/ again..?  :) :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Tophat Please read all of the wubi faq before you use it...
<vignesh> i use hardy.. whenever i press any number on the number pad, my session gets logged off and im taken back to the loginscreen... can anyone help?
<ceceboy> PM is fine glitsj16
<Crashinit6> I will do that, seeing that it might cause less problems
<joaopinto> soundray, that usually means production ready ;)
<Jenny8399> Jack_Sparrow - It just shows Communicator 0.4x
<vignesh> joaopinto, yes wubi is officially supported..
<Jack_Sparrow> joaopinto it is officially supported...  but I will not use or recommend it
<Nurionn> !paste
<Pici> onats: Its really doesnt get that big
<Jenny8399> Communicator 4.x mind you
<Tophat> well ive got ubuntu running a full install, but ive never used it and just curious how it all worked.  (finds source code)
<Sinnerman> jrib: xarg would probably serve me better, but right now, the learning curve is a little too steep. i need something i can do in a couple of minutes. thanks for pointing me out in the right direction.
<the_eraser> why can i not go to www.sweclockers.com in FX3 but it works in opera? :/
<PaulEU> Eh, I can't find bug in OO :/
<glitsj16> Mark_: cd /etc/X11 will get you there
<Pici> onats: Thats how I have my partitions setup and it works fine here.
<joaopinto> Jack_Sparrow, that is your personal oppinion, I will use and recommend on specific cases :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Jenny8399 giime a sec to export my settings and look at the file
<Jenny8399> ok
<Hector-Marrero> Hola
<Nurionn> bot offline? can someone please tell me the adress from pastebin?
<Mark_> glitsj16 can i see it visually?
<loner> hello
<Pici> Nurionn: paste.ubuntu.com
<Gallez> how can i update software like gnome, open office or firefox?
<Nurionn> Pici: thx
<Gallez> without uninstalling the old versions
<cjohnson> Nurionn, pastebin.com
<Jack_Sparrow> joaopinto YOu are entitled to your opinion just like everyone else
<Crashinit6> soundray: thanx, I will create a dedicated partition for kubuntu.
<Hector-Marrero> http://masfresa.com/
<ihmselbst_ubuntu> hi, i'm installed the newest ubuntu, but i can find something like xmms... do exist an alternative?
<loner> how can i install a theme in ubuntu 8.04?
<Tophat> loner - check out emerald its really good for creating personalized themes and such
<raymears> hey, everyone. i have a question regarding RUBY: how do i install facets under ubuntu? ("gem install facets" says that it can't find facets anywhere in the repository)
<mgolisch> ihmselbst_ubuntu: audacious
<Crashinit6> soundray That init script. Will it not constantly run everytine you boot into kubuntu?
<ihmselbst_ubuntu> thx
<Tophat> loner - sudo apt-get install emerald
<soundray> joaopinto: would you recommend it for deployment on 400 XP machines? ( Crashinit6)
<loner> Tophat, i have installed emerald
<joaopinto> Crashinit6, you just need to use a flag file like /etc/first_run, that you will deleted after running the script
<noodlesgc> does an
<vignesh> i use hardy.. whenever i press any number on the number pad, my session gets logged off and im taken back to the loginscreen... can anyone help?
<noodlesgc> sorry
<soundray> Crashinit6: that's why I said it should delete its own call from /etc/rc.local once it's done its job.
<Tophat> loner - System > Preferences > Emerald theme manager.
<glitsj16> Mark_: you will have to run a file manager to do that with root permissions --> gksu nautilus (the usual 'be carefull!! applies)
<Tophat> loner - you can also google for emerald themes, which are very abundant.
<loner> thank you
 * Guest5001 hi
<onats> Pici, ok. will backup first. thanks
<Crashinit6> ok, I'm new to scripting but i'm following
<noodlesgc> does anyone know where i can read Ubuntu's policy on upgrades?
<Mark_> glitsj16 ah right :)  thank you so much, i was kinda scared there for a minute!
<arashOio> hi, Is there any way to save my disk space and internet band without downloading large message in Evolution Mail ?
<joaopinto> soundray, if the idea is to "add" Ubuntu to an existing partition, yes, it is probably easier/safer to do a mass deployment compared to the repartition approach
<Hodge> Is there any way to fix overscan with a nvidia card? Nvidia-settings doesn't seem to have anything
<cjohnson> So, if I'm looking to avoid a lot of pain and hassle...is it an alright idea to use emerald? Does anybody have any links to pictures of things emerald does that normal compiz window decorator doesn't do?
<Jenny8399> Where do I put my Windows Thunderbird Profile in my Ubuntu Thunderbird?
<Jenny8399> God I'm hating Ubuntu
<glitsj16> Mark_: you're welcome :) .. not a bad experience though, now you now how to recover from these kind of events
<carlisle> hmmm soundray, I'm afraid that script didn't do the job.
<PaulEU> glitsj16: I think that I should bug raport from OO
<Jack_Sparrow> Jenny8399 what is the file extension on that.
<Mark_> i also have another question, after installing this program...i cannot uninstall it...wine says "file c:\windowsDIIUnin.dat not found"
<joaopinto> Crashinit6, just make sure the base install includes an /etc/first_run , and delete after a sucessfull initial config, also probably it would be wise to not start X on the first run
<joaopinto> erm, wize
<soundray> carlisle: remind me
<Jack_Sparrow> Jenny8399 thunderbird import has nothing to do with ubuntu
<carlisle> the one you showed me to run 32bit ff on an amd64 machine
<Mark_> glitsj16 i was thinking the same thing :)  any idea on why I can't uninstall the program tho O_o
<carlisle> firefox
<glitsj16> PaulEU: still having the 'pager' errors ?
<PaulEU> glitsj16: yes
<carlisle> Still can't load java applets
<Jenny8399> Jack_Sparrow - Well the video card doesnt show up
<mgolisch> Mark_: that path seems to be wrong
<soundray> carlisle: did you read the section specific to your release?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jenny8399 You could go read the thunderbird help page on mozilla
<PaulEU> glitsj16: I created new account and it works..
<Jack_Sparrow> Jenny8399 SOunds like ati
<PaulEU> glitsj16: I think that a file is conflict with OO
<joaopinto> Crashinit6, being a bit annoying, why are you chosing wubi over a part install ?
<carlisle> I read the readme and the instructions
<soundray> carlisle: *ubuntu release
<void_> How do I go about setting up/enabling dual-monitors? Right now my second monitor is just a clone of the other screen
<carlisle> yes I chose hardy heron
<glitsj16> PaulEU: yes DrWillis proposed that, better file the bug rapport nionetheless
<arashOio> Jenny8399. ~/.mozilla-thunderbird
<jagggy> how do i see what soundcard i got?
<glitsj16> .. of to ceceboy, he's been waiting long enough :)
<PaulEU> glitsj16: but this was other problem.. I should accept ?
<soundray> carlisle: are you running firefox32 now?
<carlisle> yes
<acer_> hai friends
<ceceboy> :p
<soundray> carlisle: and is a java plugin listed when you enter about:plugins as the URL?
<quinn> jagggy, lspci
<jagggy> ty
<Crashinit6> I already have base images ready and and wanted to get it deployed in three weeks
<Jenny8399> arashOio - where do I type " ~/.mozilla-thunderbird" to get to  ~/.mozilla-thunderbird?
<Hector-Marrero> http://masfresa.com/
<acer_> where should submit the report about crashing of fspot
<carlisle> yes many
<Mark_> mgolisch would you suggest another way to uninstall it?  should i just delete the folder in .wine?
<Crashinit6> this just means that i have to start from scratch again, but that is ok
<carlisle> GCJ nad a whole list of files
<soundray> carlisle: then you need to remove all except the one you want to use
<arashOio> Jenny8399. in terminal type: nautilus  ~/.mozilla-thunderbird
<carlisle> applet has iced tea
<joaopinto> Crashinit6, well, I believe it's possible to convert from a wubi image to a real install, that shouldn't change much on the work so far, you would just need to recreat the images
<soundray> carlisle: oh, you've got libgcjplugin, correct?
<joaopinto> real as in, partition
<carlisle> not sure
<Mark_> mgolisch oh i see, the path should be "C:\windows\DIIUnin.exe"  hmm, maybe i can change this in winecfg?
<carlisle> It says
<quinn> jagggy, lspci |grep audio
<soundray> carlisle: no pasting!
<Crashinit6> if  so then that would be great, I will read up on their site for more info
<PaulEU> glitsj16: I found other solution: run $ soffice and select Calc = it works
<bXi> whats the best place to "whine" about outdated libraries?
<soundray> carlisle: use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste the page contents
<t0th_-> HOW I INSTALl java in ff3?
<carlisle> GCJ Web Browser Plugin (using Iced Tea) 1.0 and then a whole list of MIME types in a table. About 30
<void_> how do I tell what kind of video card I have?
<soundray> carlisle: okay
<joaopinto> Crashinit6, and friendly warning, if you are new to script and plan to roll-ou 400 Ubuntu systems, you will really need to improve your scripting skills you will get a painfull time ;)
<Tophat> void_ open a terminal windows up and type in LSPCI
<void_> Tophat: thx
<soundray> carlisle: in a terminal, run 'sudo update-alternatives --config java' and tell me which one is configured (marked with a *)
<carlisle> one sec
<idefix> why is the latest mozilla-firefox download from the SPM Cprght 1998-2007?
<Crashinit6> I really want to get linux on the machines - I work for a school and i want to get rid of all the windows clients
<void_> Tophat: It say "bash: LSPCI: command not found"
<soundray> void_: it's case sensitive
<Crashinit6> no worries, i will test it till i'm confident
<joaopinto> Crashinit6, I hope you are successful :)
<carlisle> says /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<void_> ah all lowercase
<joaopinto> and if you have any doubt, just ask :)
<maek> hey all .. they say that the latest ATI Catalyst Linux driver is now on par with the NVIDIA driver .. is this true ??
<soundray> carlisle: change it so the icedtea jre is active
<quinn> void_,  lspci |grep VGA
<Crashinit6> <joaopinto>thanx, I hope so too. Thank you for the friendly advice.
<carlisle> there is only 6 options now, nothing with icedtea in it, should I choose the gcj one?
<void_> So I don't have a "screens and graphics" option under system > administration Where do I enable dual monitor stuff so my screens aren't just clones of the same thing?
<mysterycool> Hey
<carlisle> One is called cacao LOL
<Jack_Sparrow> maek I hope it is.. I still see too many people having ati problems to see much difference yet
<mysterycool> Is there a program which I can make very simple video edits, like on Windows there is Windows Movie Maker?
<maek> because you know how the ATI drivers were always considered crap ... is it still true with the latest ATI drivers ??
<will01> does anyone know how to configure thunderbird so replies start at the top of the previous message?
<afflux> how can I control what devices the pulseaudio module module-hal-detect loads? aplay -l lists multiple sound cards, but PA loads the wrong one (some "pcspeaker" card that does'nt seem to be working).
<soundray> carlisle: yes, try. The important thing is that the configured jre and your firefox plugin correspond.
<joaopinto> mystery_, try, cinelerra, kdenlive, lives, kino
<mystery_> hi
<maek> Jack_Sparrow, oh okay ... interesting ...
<carlisle> ok I'll restart firefox, thanks
<quinn> will01, sort
<Jack_Sparrow> will01 good question...  I would like to know that myself
<Tophat> void_ im sorry its lspci
<Tophat> lower case. :(
<void_> Tophat: np, thx :)
<Yan1> How do I reset the panel settings?
<Jenny8399> Yes Thanks for your help on Thunderbird
<joaopinto> !resetpanel | Yan1
<Jenny8399> arashOio
<Jenny8399> and Jack_Sparrow
<Jenny8399> and anyone I may have missed
<mystery_> Question: my screen grays out for about 3 seconds upon startup of my desktop. is this normal
<quinn> will01, View->sort by
<Jenny8399> I have an Inspiron notebook that could either have an ATI video card or Intel, how do I find out in Ubuntu which I have?
<maek> mystery_, yes its normal when you have the splash plugin in compiz enabled
<kamsing> hi, do u think the flash player has a bad performance on ubuntu/linux? When i go to some web site with flash. it doesn't run/play smoothly
<joaopinto> Jenny8399, on the terminal, lspci
<Yan1> ﻿!resetpanel | Yan1
<mystery_> oh ok thanx
<Jack_Sparrow> Jenny8399 lshw          lspci       etc
<Crashinit6> soundray: thanx for your help too.
<Yan1> ﻿How do I reset the panel settings?
<will01> quinn, im talking about within the email, like when you have replies bouncing back and forth so that the latest reply is always on top when you hit reply
<mystery_> how about when my firefox 3 browser grays out
<joaopinto> kamsing, I have seen people addressing the issue to firefox3, have you tested it with firefox2 ?
<void_> Do I have to manually edit xorg.conf for dual monitor support? I can seem to find an interface for it
<Jack_Sparrow> Jenny8399 you can grep for specifics...  but that will get you the info quickly
<maek> kamsing, Flash under Linux sucks harder than a hooker on the cross
<mystery_> is there anything i can do about it
<Jenny8399> eq4aor7q.default
<Jack_Sparrow> maek Do not use references like that in here.. thanks
<Jenny8399> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M52 [Mobility Radeon X1300] <- is that my video card?
<maek> kamsing, have you got compiz enabled ??
<Jack_Sparrow> Jenny8399 yes
<kamsing> yes
<Jenny8399> How do I get the drivers for it to get it to work?
<maek> sorry Jack_Sparrow its a well used saying in Australia
<Jenny8399> Cause my ubuntu can't detect it
<whitman> Does the 8.04 Live CD come with ntfsresize?
<kamsing> try to use envy to install display card driver
<Jack_Sparrow> maek Inapporpiate in here.. thanks
<joaopinto> whitman, I guess it does since the part manager allows part resizing
<Jack_Sparrow> Jenny8399 envyng is in synaptic
<joaopinto> well, not sure it comes with the command line ulity
<will01> jack_sparrow: found this for ya http://kb.mozillazine.org/Thunderbird_:_FAQs_:_Reply_Position
<whitman> I just need to resize some partitions on a windows box
<Jenny8399> Where is Envy?
<maek> Jenny8399, its in the repos
<joaopinto> whitman, you should be fine by using the partition editor, it is included on the live cd
<kamsing> http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<kamsing> it is there
<whitman> can I run that without running the install process?
<Jack_Sparrow> whitman gparted is on the livecd.. but get the gparted stand alonecd it is 50 megs and well worth having around
<kbrooks> !resetpanel
<whitman> Jack_Sparrow, thanks, will do
<Jack_Sparrow> Jenny8399 open synaptic and search for envy
<joaopinto> whitman, from the menus....
<mystery_> Question: Is there a way to prevent firefox 3 from slowing down and graying out on me during use?
<kbrooks> um, quick q
<kbrooks> how do i save battery power with ubuntu?
<magentar> myrtion, best way is probably to uninstall the flash plugin ;)
<kamsing> the name of gparted on Live CD should be Partition (Editor or something like that)
<magentar> flash is responsible for about 99% of my firefox 3 "hangs"
<Jack_Sparrow> will01 that would work if I had a tools..account settings
<unavailable> howcome my firefox 3 looks different than windows' firefox3?
<void_> How do I open a text file with root privilieges using gedit?
<whitman> sudo gedit
<Jenny8399> Cool
<Jack_Sparrow> void_ gksudo gedit
<Jenny8399> Got Envy going right now
<unavailable> the back button isnt all big like windows'  is
<void_> Jack_Sparrow: Thx
<kbrooks> unavailable: easy, firefox now works with the themes of the OS
<unavailable> rofl
<Jack_Sparrow> whitman please avoid sudo  any gui app
<Jenny8399> Can/Should I uninstall Envy after it installs the ATI drivers?
<joaopinto> unavailable, because it uses the native OS look ? On Linux case, gtk
<unavailable> ty
<IdleOne> !envy | Jenny8399
<whitman> Jack_Sparrow, fair enough, I just tend to use it as I always have a terminal open
<Jenny8399> !envy
<IdleOne> bot is down
<Jack_Sparrow> Jenny8399 your choice.. nothing to worry about unless you are out of room on the hd
<Jenny8399> OK
 * unavailable checks out about:robots
<webmaren> need help with planeshift install, downloaded the binary and installed successfully but i get this message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21406/
<Jenny8399> Do you ever use Envy again?
<kbrooks> joaopinto: um, that's not the native os look
<kamsing> nvidia has a better support of linux driver than ati...
<Jenny8399> Once it intalls the drivers?
 * unavailable presses the "do not press this button again" button again
<Jenny8399> OK I'm going to restart now. Thanks yall
 * unavailable sees the button disappear
<Pici> unavailable: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<mod_cure> ubuntu has a user interface to update the operating system. how can i do this from the shell(command line) ?
<will01> jack_sparrow its actually under edit
<Jack_Sparrow> whitman just because you have a terminal open does not mean sudo should be used on any gui app...  please.. use gksudo for any gui app you want to run with root priv.
<joaopinto> mod_cure, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Jack_Sparrow> will01 thanks.. had not gotten around to looking yet
<will01> jack_sparrow no problem
<Jack_Sparrow> will01 got it.. thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> will01 One of those things I found annoying, just not annoying enough to take the time to fix it
<kbrooks>  how do i reset the panel settings?
<will01> yea i knwo
<Jack_Sparrow> kbrooks To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<mod_cure> joaopinto, udo apt-get upgrade <-- how does it know what files to update ? is this only security files or all files ? does it look at the cache files to see if they are newer than the files installed on the os ?
<car1> Hi is there a howto on getting ip forwarding to work for ubuntu?
<joaopinto> mod_cure, sudo apt-get update is the command which checks for the new files, it takes care of updating the available packages index
<Jack_Sparrow> cara Do you meanport forwarding from your router?
<joaopinto> apt-get upgrade will fetch and install the newer packages based on the current packages index
<cara> Jack no, ip forwarding
<cara> from my internal network
<Vlet> cara: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<cara> I'm using my ubuntu box as a router
<Jack_Sparrow> cara no idea.. sorry
<Vlet> cara: Yep, that's what the page talks about
<kbrooks> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<cara> thankx
<Vlet> cara: I have also heard that 'firestarter' can automate the setup as well
<cara> well I have webin and I was trying to use that but it doesn't work
 * cara will have to flush her iptables
<unavailable> ok when i startup .....   firestarter fails
<unavailable> why?
<unavailable> says somethiing about ifup/blahblahcantremember
<mod_cure> joaopinto, is there a way to view the newer package before installing them ?
<Vlet> unavailable: well, that 'blablah' probably contains valuable clues as to why, so go find out exactly what it says
<hoarycripple> strange problem after the latest hardy update with openoffice.  Whenever I try to open an ooffice application from the gnome menu, it fails to start.  If I start it from the terminal, I get no errors, and it starts normally.  If I remove openoffice-gtk, then I can open the app from the gnome main menu again.  Can someone confirm?
<kbrooks> mod_cure: "view" is vague. do you mean the changelog?
<joaopinto> mod_cure, apt-get upgrade will show the list before starting to instal...
<unavailable> is there any way to scroll up in alt ctrl f1?
<Pici> unavailable: shift-page up
<unavailable> kul
<mod_cure> kbrooks, yea
<Drk_Guy> hi guys!
<Vlet> hoarycripple: perhaps you should use the menu editor to see what the menu shortcut is doing. Perhaps it is launching OO with some extra params that are causing it to fail
 * unavailable tries shift page up and it doesnt work
<hoarycripple> Vlet, I did that actually.  I am using the same parameters in the menu that I am in the terminal.
<Vlet> hoarycripple: weird o_O
<unavailable> pici its sittin on login right now, but the impertanent informaiton is above the screen cutoff... is there anyway to make the screen pause (my guess is pause/break)
<Drk_Guy> I have a question, how can i make the Apps menu to have the same bckgrnd as the panel?
<Drk_Guy> I mean, the panel has a png bckgrnd
<allaert> unavailable, it only works if you stay in the terminal
<unavailable> allaert   this is at boot
<Overand> Is there a 'proper' way to install Firefox 3.0 release on Ubuntu (Xubuntu in this case) 7.10?  The backport hasn't been updated in a while.
<mod_cure> kbrooks, how do i view the change log ?
<Vlet> unavailable: you could pipe your command to less by doing this in a terminal: whateveryour -your -command --is | less
<unavailable> again vlet this is at boot
<RyeSeronie> Greetings I have a question.
<Jack_Sparrow> cara webmin is no longer supported in ubuntu/debian
<Overand> HM
<Overand> !ubuntu
<ubott2> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Overand> ergh
<Overand> !firefox
<ubott2> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Vlet> unavailable: at boot?
<unavailable> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> !webmin
<ubott2> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Vlet> unavailable: what do you mean?
<kbrooks> mod_cure: not sure, but i hopee that helped you clarify things.
<jc___> can someone help me with getting openoffice fixed?  I got an error after the openoffice upgrade yesturday, so I did an apt-get remove followed by an apt-get install openoffice.  Again openoffice did not install properly so I did apt-get -f install and now I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21408/
<tommy> how can I convert .3gp to .mpeg?
<unavailable> i boot  wait for the splash and hit ctrl alt f1  and see text
<tommy> !3gp
<ubott2> Factoid 3gp not found
<tommy> !convert
<ubott2> Factoid convert not found
<unavailable> vlet some of the text is red and it says failed
<melter> what's the difference between the geo-ip-perl and geo-ipfree-perl?
<unavailable> vlet this text is about the firewall
<tommy> is there a program for Ubuntu that converts between mpeg, and 3gp and FLV?
<kbrooks> a question, usplash switchees to text too early in boot, i want full splash. what can i do?
<Drk_Guy> I have a question, how can i make the Apps menu to have the same bckgrnd as the panel?
<unavailable> vlet but now when i hit ctrl alt f1 it is sittin on a login prompt
<tommy> kbrooks, was that a question?
<unavailable> vlet and i cannot scroll up
<kbrooks> yes
<Vlet> unavailable: ahh. all that stuff you see, should be in 'dmesg', so run this command: sudo dmesg | less
<tommy> Drk_Guy, was that a question? :)
<kamsing> tommy| try ffmpeg ,just apt-get ffmpeg
<kbrooks> tommy: yes
<RyeSeronie> I have an Acer Aspire 5520 laptop and am at the ubuntu site to download ubuntu. I do not know which one I should get. Standard or 64bit AMD. In my system info the processor is listed as AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-58 1.90 GHz... My assumption would be the 64bit AMD and Intel computers option. Am I correct in my assumption?
<Drk_Guy> Drk_Guy, Yeah
<Drk_Guy> RyeSeronie, Get AMD64
<kbrooks> tommy: why ask?
<Jack_Sparrow> Drk_Guy If it is possible.. it would be somewhere in gconf  editor
<kbrooks> Drk_Guy: was that an answer? :-)
<kamsing> ryeseronie| i suggest u should use the x86 version
<tommy> kbrooks, because I dont think I ever seen you ask a question, I only seen you answer questions :P
<Drk_Guy> Jack_Sparrow, Ok jack, ill browse it
<Drk_Guy> Thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> Drk_Guy If it is possible.. it would be somewhere in gconf-editor
<Lunar_Lamp> RyeSeronie: you can get the 64bit if you want, though 32bit will also work. A lot of people prefer the 32bit as there are still some issues with 64bit in general as some software has issues running on 64bit.
<RyeSeronie> ok thats the explanation I needed Thank you Lunar_lamp
<Vlet> tommy: you can use ffmpeg to do that conversion
<tommy> Vlavv, whats the command pls?
<unavailable> vlet cool, but thats not what im lookin for
<Lunar_Lamp> RyeSeronie: personally I use the 64bit version and haven't had any issues.
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot
<unavailable> vlet im looking for a copy of exactly whats printed on ctrl alt f1
<bullgard4> What is the purpose of gnome-user-docs? Where is there a a manual to be found?  https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/gnome-user-docs
<unavailable> if thats possible
<tommy> Vlavv, whats the command pls to convert a 3gp to mpeg?
<void_> So I just edited my xorg.conf to add dual monitor support for intel vid card. When I restarted I was prompted to configure the monitors and got to a screen where I could edit each screen/monitor select what brand/model of the monitors etc
<void_> how do i get back to that screen?
<RyeSeronie> well I guess I will try the Standard and if that doesnt work... I will try the 64
<Drk_Guy> Nope Jack_Sparrow, its not there
<kamsing> tommy : sudp apt-get install ffmpeg, after installation, type ffmpeg -i <*.3gp> <outputfile.mpeg>
<tommy> kamsing, <*.3gp> ?
<unavailable> ryeseronie i did 64 for a bit, but ended up going to 32  because of lack of software titles in 64
<kamsing> the input file name
<xintron> Is there an easy way to rename many files (same extension), like "File (1).ext" "File (2).ext"? I just write "file" and then the numbers are added automatically?
<Drk_Guy> RyeSeronie, GET AMD64
<kamsing> full path
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<void_> omfg, how do I get to the screen that allows me to pick my monitor brand/model, resolution sizes, whether they are enabled/disabled etc????
<unavailable> ryeseronie unless you have 4 gig of mem or more, 64 bit is kinda useless
<RyeSeronie> that sounds logical unavailable
<kamsing> 32bit version also support 4GB ram
<shamguy4> why is it that sometimes i can mount my drives and sometimes i cannot?
<unavailable> pici so would my best bet be just pressing pause/break when i see red at boot?
<kamsing> connection problem?
<kbrooks> kamsing: not true
<tommy> kamsing, i tried that command, but it says, Error while opening codec for output stream #0.1 - maybe incorrect parameters such as bit_rate, rate, width or height
<olibj> Hi all....I have one problem that is stopping me from switching completely to Ubuntu....My 5.1 sound isn't working it was muted by default and I turned it up but it still doesn't work...Any ideas ?
<kamsing> can u show me the whole command?
<void_> Ok, after I edited my xorg.conf and rebooted i was automatically brought to a GUI when I could choose monitor brand/model sleect dual monitor support, all screen options etc. How in gods name do I get to that screen without reediting my xorg.conf!?!?!?
 * unavailable wonders if there is a log file that basically is a mirror of ctrl alt f1 at boot
<unavailable> like boot.log?
<kbrooks> kamsing: max memory for 32 bit, ignoring memory subtracted, is 2**32
<mysterycool> Is there a program which I can make very simple video edits, like on Windows there is Windows Movie Maker?
<mysterycool> Except Kino.
<dmacnutt> avidemux
<tommy> kamsing, that command worked for FLV to MPG.  But it doesnt work to convert my 3gp file.  Any ideas?
<kbrooks> kamsing: and max memory for 64 bit is 2**64
<Drk_Guy> mysterycool, lemme get the name
<dmacnutt> !avidemux
<ubottu> Factoid avidemux not found
<Drk_Guy> mysterycool, Cinelerra
<Ecnerifed> hi all, anyone know of a simple app/daemon that handles internet connection sharing, that i can install on my ubuntu?
<kbrooks> !info avidemux
<ubottu> avidemux (source: avidemux): a free video editor - gtk version. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.4.1-0.0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2979 kB, installed size 7880 kB
<pig-wrangler> when i do a ping every other response has "time=nan ms"  anyone know what that means?
<tommy> kamsing, and the FLV to MPG contains NO SOUND :(
<kbrooks> !info cinelerra
<ubottu> Package cinelerra does not exist in hardy
<cb__> Hello i have have been trying to trouble shoot my sound issues for a few days if anyone could tell me which screen shots to post and which config files to put in pastebin in order to get the correct help i would love you.
<mysterycool> !cinelerra
<ubottu> Cinelerra is a video editor and compositor that cannot be included in Ubuntu for legal reasons. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<Drk_Guy> I think it's named like that mysterycool, google it anyways
<tommy> kamsing, are you tricking me?  playing with me?
<mysterycool> Ok, thank you, Drk_Guy
<magentar> what's the offtopic chan again?
<Wolphie> Can anybody help me with an application named Alltray?
<olibj> Anyone have ideas on my 5.1 sound problem ?
<void_> How do I get to this screen in Ubuntu 8.04 http://files.myopera.com/sjosul/blog/Screenshot-Screen%20and%20Graphics%20Preferences.jpg
<tommy> anyone know how to convert a FLV to MPG with sound etc?
<Drk_Guy> NP mysterycool, thank PC Mag that listed it on best linux soft lists
<mysterycool> !off-topi megantar
<ubottu> mysterycool: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ASULutzy> cb__: I'm not really a sound guru, but what problems are you having specifically with sound?
<mysterycool> !off-topic megantar
<ubottu> mysterycool: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kamsing> but i have tried, there is sound on the output file...
<gordonjcp> tommy: think ffmpeg can do it
<Drk_Guy> !offtopic | megantar
<ubottu> megantar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mysterycool> !offtopic megantar
<magentar> thx
<ubottu> mysterycool: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mysterycool> lol :
<mysterycool> :p
<gordonjcp> tommy: I'm fairly sure mplayer can play .flv, so presumably mencoder will transcode it
<cb__> ASULutzy system sound works perfect but mp3's and avi's and youtube dont work
<Drk_Guy> mysterycool, It needs the lil |
<void_> I do not have a screen and graphics option ANYWHERE, how do i get to this screen http://files.myopera.com/sjosul/blog/Screenshot-Screen%20and%20Graphics%20Preferences.jpg !?!?!?
<tommy> gordonjcp, whats the command?
<kamsing> i have tried to convert a .FLV to a .MP4/.3GP
<Wolphie> Can anybody help me with sessions and alltray?
<kamsing> both video can sound exist
<ASULutzy> cb__: Are you sure it's not an application issue?
<jengelh2> no.
<tommy> kamsing, i used the command u told me, but the MPG has no sound
<gordonjcp> !repeat | void_
<ubottu> void_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mysterycool> Drk_Guy oh yeah! XD :p :p
<cb__> ASULutzy vlc and audioluous
<Drk_Guy> mysterycool, XDD
<mysterycool> :p
<cb__> pretty standard apps no?
<tommy> kamsing, my FLV has sound, but the MPG doesnt.
<ASULutzy> cb__: If you're system sounds are working but media specifically isn't working, I'd bet it's the application not sending stuff to the right places
<gordonjcp> tommy: maybe you need to add lame to do the audio encoding
<ASULutzy> cb__: your* that is
<tommy> kamsing, ffmpeg -i adele2.flv aaa.mpg <-- doesnt have sound
<tommy> gordonjcp, how?
<ASULutzy> cb__: Are you sure you've configured everything correctly in system->preferences ->sound ?
<Ecnerifed> anyone know of a simple app/daemon that handles internet connection sharing, that i can install on my ubuntu?
<unavailable> kbrooks it seems to me that 32 bit ubuntu doesnt have a problem with the size of ram
<mysterycool> !cinelerra
<ubottu> Cinelerra is a video editor and compositor that cannot be included in Ubuntu for legal reasons. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<mysterycool> ty =]
<kbrooks> unavailable: um
<cb__> ASULutzy i have changed it 100 times, thats why i wanna post screen shots cause i feel i am going in circles / breaking it more
<kamsing> http://samiux.wordpress.com/2008/01/10/how-to-use-4-gb-ram-on-a-32-bit-ubuntu
<unavailable> kbrooks it would be a mobo problem most likely
<Jack_Sparrow> Ecnerifed firestarter
<tommy> gordonjcp, would you know the full command I need?
<kbrooks> unavailable: 4 gb means 4 BILLION bytes
<unavailable> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<unavailable> your point
<unavailable> ?
<Kartagis> hoşçakalın / bye
<kbrooks> unavailable: so 32 bit ubuntu cannot handle over 4 gb
<ASULutzy> unavailable: All 32 bit operating systems have a "problem" with using 4 GB of ram or more :)
<kamsing> 4GB should 4*2^8 bytes?
<Jack_Sparrow> kbrooks correct
<tommy> Jack_Sparrow, any new movies you appearing in soon?
<kbrooks> kamsing: incorrect math
<unavailable> as long as your address dont look like 0x100000000-0x3ffffffff it should be fine
<tommy> does anyone know how to convert a FLV to MPG with sound using ffmpeg?
<litel> hello when I start firefox I have this "Segmentation fault (core dumped)" what should I do ?
<void_> Do I have to log in as root interactively to access the "Screens and Graphics" GUI menu!?
<Jack_Sparrow> tommy Yes, one where I appear as an OP an kick the offtopic users
<cb__> ASULutzy i am gonna go have a smoke then i will post some setting, also which is a sure fire app to try out?
<MrKeuner> hi, when I run openoffice without the -nolockcheck argument openoffice freezes on run. what may be the problem? 2.4.1 on ubuntu hardy, this started after recent oo.org upgrade
<tommy> Jack_Sparrow, i respect a humble man. never forget that :)
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<tommy> :)
<ASULutzy> cb__: There are really no best applications. My personal preference? I use amarok for music and usually vlc for video. The no sound in youtube video is probably separate from the no sound in movies/mp3's.
<kamsing> tommy, you may join the channel of ffmpeg by type /join #ffmpeg here
<terrancekennedy> does any know about ubuntu on eee pc's?
<tommy> gordonjcp, it converts but no sound
<Ecnerifed> Jack_Sparrow, i dont want to enable the firewall though :/
<jc___> when you do dpkp -l <someting> you get a printout, what where can I find what the 2letter codes like ii, rc, un, pn mean?
<bullgard4> What is the purpose of gnome-user-docs? Where is there a manual to be found?  https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/gnome-user-docs
<tommy> kamsing, ok ty, but nobody is there to talk :P
<masum_> hello all, I am using ubuntu, after running about 30/45 mins my pc gets too slow,
<Pici> jc___: The header of that says what each code means.
<Jack_Sparrow> Ecnerifed firestarter is only an iptable manager.. you already have iptables if you are running linux
<masum_> please help me what to do
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ASULutzy> cb__: I'd be almost 100% sure someone here could be way more helpful than I am with this, but since you do in fact have sound working, it shouldn't be all that bad to fix up sound in your media. I'd bet it's either an incorrect setting in a specific application, or maybe it's because you didn't download the codecs you needed?
 * unavailable is going to try pause/break at boot
<Pici> jc___: Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold etc...
<cb__> ASULutzy i installed that flashplugin-nonfree thing could that be screwing stuff up? sorry to be noobish grew up using windows as my desktop
<void_> Does anyone know where the "Screens and Graphics" menu can be accessed from? Ubuntu forums and wiki say it's either in System > Administration or in Application > Other, but I do not see it anywhere.
<tommy> Jack_Sparrow, do I have to run firewall, or is it running automatically when I load Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> tommy It is all automatic
<tommy> Jack_Sparrow, do I have to load Firestarter everytime I run Ubuntu?
<ASULutzy> cb__: Yea, I think the flashplugin-nonfree is necessary to play youtube videos... Let's worry about youtube after we worry about .avi/.mp3 (because I have more experience with those :) )
<tommy> Jack_Sparrow, ok
<jc___> Pici: so the first letter is the Desired and the second is the status
<masum_> hello all, I am using ubuntu 7.10, after running about 30/45 mins my pc gets too slow,
<cb__> ASULutzy k brb in 5 thanks
<Pici> jc___: yep
<Jack_Sparrow> tommy no.. you dont need firestarter
<ASULutzy> cb__: If you open a .avi or a .mp3 with Ubuntu's built in media player, it should go offer to download the correct codec
<ASULutzy> cb__: Did you do that yet?
<cb__> yah i got gstream?
<cb__> plugins
<niuq> how do i manually change my dns configuration?
<cb__> ./etc/resolv.conf
<cb__> ish
<Vlet> void_: What is it you're trying to do?
<cb__> but brb
<tommy> Jack_Sparrow, ok thanks
<jc___> Pici: thanks
<void_> Vlet: All I want to do is get to the screens and graphics menu so I can try and get my dual-monitor stuff working
<lidauz> хы
<Jack_Sparrow> tommy I only suggested it to him because he wanted internet connection sharing
<tommy> Jack_Sparrow, gotcha
<unavailable> ok the ifup.d/50Firestarter returned exit status code 2
<Vlet> void_: do you have an nvidia card?
<void_> Vlet: I edited my xorg.conf and upon reboot i was automatically brought to that screen, but I have no idea how to get to it without reediting xorg and restarting
<void_> Vlet: No, I have an intel card
<unavailable> and start firestarter failed
<chuy_max> since I installed nvidia driver, gdm crashes the first time I login, then an nvidia logo appears and enters gdm again, so I have to login 2 times. any idea to solve the problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> unavailable It could not bring up your network..  did you already run it and make some changes?
<unavailable> this was at boot
<idefix> hi, why doesn't reload work in my mozilla-firefox version 1.5.0.13pre?
<jku__> anyone had problems using headphone connection with fujitsu-siemens esprimo u9200?
<unavailable> lemmie pastebin my network/interfaces
<Sylph> goodday everbody
<Jack_Sparrow> unavailable but it did run once and you did try to configure it and now it wont come up when you boot correct
<jku__> this has realtec alc262 chip and I can't get headphone connection working
<unavailable> yep
<Jack_Sparrow> unavailable I would suggest you remove and purge it and reload it
<unavailable> remove and purge my 50firestarter?
<slayton> Is there a way to setup internet connection sharing across ethernet adapters without using firestarter
<slayton> ?
<unavailable> here's my interfaces   http://paste.ubuntu.com/21414/
<unavailable> tell me if that looks right
<Jack_Sparrow> unavailable unless you know a way to clear out the settings that are the problem so you can get in and fix it
<unavailable> or if the double dhcp is causing the problem
<the_darkside_986> I just got this Ubuntu iso from the website, I downloaded it in Vista with Firefox, but I have no idea how to burn it to a CD...
<Jack_Sparrow> !burniso
<ubottu> To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Vlet> the_darkside_986: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<slayton> the_darkside_986 you need to download a program that allows for the burning of ISO images to CD
<the_darkside_986> Vlet: thanks
<masum_> SOME ONE PLEASE HELP ME
<masum_> hello all, I am using ubuntu 7.10, after running about 30/45 mins my pc gets too slow,
<masum_> *****hello all, I am using ubuntu 7.10, after running about 30/45 mins my pc gets too slow, *****
<niuq> mmm i configured dns server in resolv.conf but it doesnt seems to work, do i have something else thatn just adding a line to resolv.conf?
<Jack_Sparrow> masum_ pleaase lose the caps and the repeats
<unavailable> slayton vlet the_darkside_986 ubuntu 8.04 comes integrated with an iso/cd burner
<masum_> Jack_Sparrow, hello all, I am using ubuntu 7.10, after running about 30/45 mins my pc gets too slow,
<masum_> Jack_Sparrow, I am using ubuntu 7.10, after running about 30/45 mins my pc gets too slow,
<Vlet> masum_: is your computer clogged with dust?
<the_darkside_986> But I'm on Vista trying to burn the Ubuntu iso :( but infrarecorder looks promising as soon as I find the download link
<cara> this is weird I can't ping the gateway from the wired network
<Jack_Sparrow> masum_ We all saw your question.. multiple times..
<masum_> Vlet, not understand
<Vlet> masum_: we heard you
<cara> I have a switch connected to a nic in the server
<masum_> Jack_Sparrow, Vlet please help me
<Jack_Sparrow> masum_ Stop repeating
<cara> my access point is connected to my switch.
<Vlet> masum_: I don't know how to ask it any clearer. Is you computer very dusty inside?
<masum_> Vlet, no
<kbrooks> ummm
<masum_> Jack_Sparrow, my friend can u help me
<unavailable> masum_ have you taken the case off to see if there's any dust inside?
<kbrooks> why is my compuyter still charging at 25 percent after  1 hr?
<ASULutzy> I need help getting VMWare-server-console setup. I've done sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4-* gcc-4.2-* and I still get this output http://paste.ubuntu.com/21418/
<Jack_Sparrow> masum_ It does sound like an overheating issue
<Vlet> masum_: you're not giving us much information to help you with. it's not normal for a computer to just slow down over time, so I'm guessing that there might be something physically wrong with it.
<masum_> no, no possibility of dust
<unavailable> masum_ ok...  does your processor heatsink have a fan on it?
<Jack_Sparrow> masum_ laptop or desktop
<masum_> no, there was vector linux installed but that was ok
<unavailable> masum_ and is the fan working
<void_> How do I access the "Screens and Graphics" menu that looks like this http://files.myopera.com/sjosul/blog/Screenshot-Screen%20and%20Graphics%20Preferences.jpg in Ubuntu 8.04?
<masum_> unavailable, Jack_Sparrow desktop, 512mb Ram, other pcs around me are quite ok with this ram
<masum_> unavailable, Jack_Sparrow, its ok in windows, so I guess no physical damage
<Jack_Sparrow> masum_ Have you tried the livecd to see if it slows down after a few minutes
 * unavailable remembers how slow the live cd is
<Jack_Sparrow> Slows down MORE.. ok
<unavailable> rofl
 * Vlet wonders if he's just the amphetamines making things *seem* slow ;)
<masum_> Jack_Sparrow, no, but ubuntu quite ok for at least 2 months, after 2 months I found that it becomes slow
<Vlet> s/he's/it's
<ASULutzy> void_: There is a way to get that in 8.04... Have you tried googling it? I think you need to install an additional package
<unavailable> masum_easy fix---> reinstall ubuntu.. something you're running is causing this.
<ASULutzy> ﻿I need help getting VMWare-server-console setup. I've done sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4-* gcc-4.2-* and I still get this output http://paste.ubuntu.com/21418/
<masum_> unavailable, ok, though its not a solution, how can I see which process takes how much memory
<unavailable> masum_ system > administration > system monitor ?
<masum_> unavailable, thanks let me try
<unavailable> so anyone take a look at my interfaces file
<unavailable> ??
<newbee617> oo impress sucks
<void_> ASULutzy: Yea, I have looked and it says that menu is under Applications > Other > Screens and Graphics but I do not even have an "other" option to choose from under Applications
<Sheazar> can't get hardy to use 1280x800 (ati X1400)
<unavailable> here's my interfaces   http://paste.ubuntu.com/21414/
<Sheazar> worked fine before update
<rich_> i just installed 8.04 on my laptop using encryption but it doesnt prompt me so im locked out? any ideas why or how to fix it?
<unavailable> void_ right click on the base menu and select "edit menus"
<ASULutzy> void_: I'm almost sure you have to install a specific package in hardy to get that item. It's not in Hardy by default like it was in Gutsy
<ASULutzy> unavailable: Or maybe unavailable can help (:
<Vlet> unavailable: I think you should comment out the vbox0 and br0 lines (everything related to them too) and then try it.
<ASULutzy> oops mt, meant for void_ ;)
<unavailable> vlet im wondering if the two instances of the phrase dhcp is causing it
<unavailable> setting both ifs to be dhcp >> eth0 gets an ip right away,  br0 has to wait to get the same ip
<Jack_Sparrow> unavailable do you have two cards?
<unavailable> Jack_Sparrow nope eth0 is my card, vbox0 is the "virtual" vbox card and br0 is the bridge so both will work
<Vlet> unavailable: for the sake of debugging, try it without the bridge and vbox
<unavailable> k
<rich_> does anyone know why HH encrpytion doesnt work on boot from a fresh install?
<lat> I'm getting this printer status: "Printer 'Stylus_C87 may not be connected." Any idea what is causing this?
<newbee617> anything better than oo impress?
<Marcieking> I'm trying to log in to the web-interface of Vmware Server 1.0.6, installed on Ubuntu 8.4 server (64bit). When I use my own username it gives an error when I click the options tab, it says i'm not authorized to do that. I've found out that the root account should be authorized, but logging in as root doesn't work as i've never set a root password
 * delcoyote hi
<nixnoob> whats wrong with openoffice?  i tried to reinstall it twice and i keep getting dpkg errors....
 * unavailable is now trying without vbox0 and br0
<Vlet> newbee617: free money
<Pici> Marcieking: Use sudo
<Pici> !usod | Marcieking
<ubottu> Factoid usod not found
<ellz> hi
<Pici> !sudo | Marcieking
<ubottu> Marcieking: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<unavailable> !bsod >
<unavailable> rofl
<newbee617> Vlet  indeed .
<jc___> nixnoob: I'm having the same troubles
<Marcieking> it's a webbased interface where i need to log on
<sivel> Marcieking: VMware checks the UID of the user connecting.  Only root is allowed
<newbee617> Vlet: not very good
<unavailable> !bsod > unavailable
<Marcieking> so i guess i cant use sudo there?
<nixnoob> jc___, so it must be a problem with the package itself in the repos.... must be corrupt or something....
<sivel> Marcieking: no
<Jack_Sparrow> nixnoob are youtrying to install with synaptic or are you trying to install a vesion not from our repos
<jc___> nixnoob: I hope not, I just did a remove and trying a reinstall to see if it gets fixed, if its a package I'm without openoffice until it gets fixed
<Jack_Sparrow> nixnoob HAve you checked your sources.list to make sure there is noting added or unusual in there
<nixnoob> Jack_Sparrow, i just went to do the normal updates fromt he ubuntu repos and it borke.
<rich_> ballsacks
<Pici> rich_: Please keep it professional in here
<Jack_Sparrow> nixnoob sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<nixnoob> Jack_Sparrow, yea theres nothin in there thats weird
<Overand> Marcieking: you may want to create a root password on your system, but I'm not sure that's what you want to do.
<Jack_Sparrow> nixnoob is there anything you added
<Marcieking> either that or make myself root
<nixnoob> Jack_Sparrow, i can't install anything
<Jack_Sparrow> nixnoob pastebin your sources list manually
<Marcieking> since i don't log on to the system anyways aside from this webinterface to manage VMs
<nixnoob> Jack_Sparrow,  http://pastebin.org/44728
<unavailable> Jack_Sparrow ok is there any way to read the output of the "ctrl alt f1" screen or save that text to a log file?
 * unavailable is now gonna remove the rules in firestarter
<Vlet> unavailable: have you looked in dmesg!?
<unavailable> vlet yep and its all gibberish
<Jack_Sparrow> nixnoob # out 57 and 58  then apt-get update and try again
<loner> hello
<loner> can anybody help me?
<nixnoob> Jack_Sparrow, those are the avant-window-navigtor repos for my dock
<unavailable> vlet i didnt see any of whats on tty1 in dmesg
<Jack_Sparrow> nixnoob I know...
<Vlet> !ask | loner
<ubottu> loner: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<loner> this is my problem:http://pastebin.org/44727
<Jack_Sparrow> loner Please post a descriptionof your problem and not just a link
<loner> its a big code
<Pici> loner: Perhaps an explanation of what you're trying to do?
<unavailable> vlet so is there a way to pipe the text on tty1 out verbatim to a log file??
<loner> nothing
<Jack_Sparrow> loner If you dont post a decent description someone with experience in that area is unlikely to go look at it
<Pici> !gq | loner
<ubottu> loner: Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<mysterycool> Hey
<mysterycool> What
<Vlet> loner: what does "gaf een foutwaarde 2 terug" mean?
<mysterycool> What's a good program which you can record your screen as a video?
<mohkohn> where can I directly download (not using apt) libstdc++5 for a machine that is offline.
<mohkohn> perhaps with wget
<mysterycool> LIke Istanbul, but I'd like another one please. =]
<pabix> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu on a hard drive, but now the machine it was plugged to has got grub at start with a grub error; how to remove it?
<Pici> mysterycool: use packages.ubuntu.com
<mysterycool> Thanks in advance. =]
<mohkohn> for hardy
<loner> laat ook maar
<Pici> !screencast | mysterycool
<ubottu> mysterycool: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<unavailable> mohkohn use synaptic and select "download package only"?
<Vlet> mysterycool: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/06/08/how-to-create-a-screencast-in-ubuntu/
<pabix> Or, maybe, to fix it for use with either the original system or the new one
<cara> how do I flush my dns cache
<ASULutzy> ﻿I need help getting VMWare-server-console setup. I've done sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4-* gcc-4.2-* and I still get this output http://paste.ubuntu.com/21418/
<jc___> mysterycool: recordMyDesktop is great
<Jack_Sparrow> pabix You installed to an external drive correct
<mohkohn> unavailable, where will it put the package?
<pabix> Jack_Sparrow, yes
 * unavailable is about to uninstall firestarter and be done with it
<cb__> ASULutzy : back where should we start
<unavailable> mohkohn not sure
<Jack_Sparrow> pabix dis it work after the original install
<tjansson> How do I draw attention to a bug repport i filed?
<pabix> Jack_Sparrow, I am on a SysRescCD and typed grub --batch; find /grub/stage1 gives me (hd1,0)
<nixnoob> Jack_Sparrow, thats really weird it worked, why would the awn repos have openoffice stuff in them?
<loner> kut engelsen
<the> how do I setup ssh server
<tjansson> It making by boot take 5 minuttes
<Jack_Sparrow> nixnoob :)   and you thought I was kidding
 * unavailable wonders why firestarter works in gui but at boot it fails?
<pabix> Jack_Sparrow, the install was OK, but now I cannot boot the computer
<nixnoob> Jack_Sparrow, no offense but i just dont kno how you couldve known that would work
<Jack_Sparrow> pabix mbr is now pointing to external drive that is not there.
<the> that can access from outside my internal network
<pabix> Jack_Sparrow, it is there
<Jack_Sparrow> nixnoob Trust me.. I did
<nixnoob> Jack_Sparrow, i guess you had the same problem lol
<Jack_Sparrow> I need to run.. the wife just woke up
<dbmoodb_> hi i run debian but i like the ubuntu theme, where can i get them from ?
<nixnoob> Jack_Sparrow, thanks alot
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<GreenDelta> hi. i really need help. since 3 days i tried to get a working driver for my nvidia Geforce fx 5600. i tried the official one. i tried envy. i tried the one ubuntu gave me but in all of them i had a max screen resolution of 800x600 but my screen is supporting 1280x1024. and i cant start nvidia-settings cause i get this mysterious message "you seem not to be using a nvidia driver"... plix i really need some help
<cb__> the : have you opened your ports yet?
<pabix> Jack_Sparrow, thx
<the> cb_ : yes
<dbmoodb_> nixnoob upgrade then try the normal ubuntu method, that has worked for me before for some reaosn
 * unavailable just got the firewall uninstalled
<the> I turn off the iptables
<mohkohn> I found it! http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/libstdc++5
<cb__> the : sec lemme look its not hard to just never done it with apt-get and that stuff
<aric286> :/nickserv register 211219 aric286@yahoo.com.cn
<mohkohn> I will bookmark.
<pabix> aric286, haha
 * unavailable realizes that the user with 'the' as his/her name must be really annoyed at getting all the beeps:)
<loner>    1.
<Marcieking> thanks everybody for their help, it works now
<loner>       E: linux-image-2.6.24-16-386: subproces post-installation script gaf een foutwaarde 2 terug
<loner>    2.
<loner>       E: linux-image-2.6.24-16-openvz: subproces post-installation script gaf een foutwaarde 2 terug
<loner>    3.
<loner>       E: linux-image-2.6.24-16-rt: subproces post-installation script gaf een foutwaarde 2 terug
<FloodBot2> loner: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<loner>    4.
<dbmoodb_> !spam
<unavailable> !flood >loner
<ubottu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<GreenDelta> cant anyone help me?? :(
<aric286> haha ?why?i'm new
<unavailable> !enter > unavailable
<the> cb_ :but my port forwarding cant work properly
<cjohnson> !ask | GreenDelta
<ubottu> GreenDelta: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<GreenDelta> i already asked the question ;)
<GreenDelta> hi. i really need help. since 3 days i tried to get a working driver for my nvidia Geforce fx 5600. i tried the official one. i tried envy. i tried the one ubuntu gave me but in all of them i had a max screen resolution of 800x600 but my screen is supporting 1280x1024. and i cant start nvidia-settings cause i get this mysterious message "you seem not to be using a nvidia driver"... plix i really need some help
<cb__> the : why?
<cjohnson> ok, then
<the> cb_ : do I need to port forwarding on my modem
<cjohnson> !patience > GreenDelta
<cb__> the : what kind of setup do you have
<loner> kankerlijers
<cb__> the : broadband -> router -> comp ?
<cjohnson> GreenDelta, my generic suggestion: remove all nvidia related software (sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx*)
<the> cd_ : my 2 pc here connected to wireless router
<unavailable> the can you really understand and read all pertinant information directed towards you??  with a name like 'the' I Would think you would be getting really confused
<cjohnson> GreenDelta, download the latest driver, reboot
<cb__> the : for port forwarding to work correctly you need a static ip
<the> cd_ : wireless router --> modem --> dsl connection
<cjohnson> GreenDelta, kill X (sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop) from within a TTY
<tjansson> Is there anyway to make some developers aware of a bugrepport - it has been undecied for for a month now
<cb__> the : have you opened the port on the router?
<cjohnson> GreenDelta, install the driver (sudo sh /path/to/driver/install.run)
<IdleOne> the word the must highlight 99% of the sentences in here
<unavailable> rofl
<the> cd_: already allowed connection to that port
<redd> halo man
<Darthreborn> anyone know a command or a program to convert .tiff to .exr?
<cb__> the : on the router open port 22 and point it to your static ip of the linux laptop you want
<cjohnson> GreenDelta, then run "sudo nvidia-xconfig" to reconfigure X to use it
<frostburn> darthanubis, imagemagick
<unavailable> its like when im sittin here and someone in ##windows says "xxxxx   is unavailable"
<Pici> Darthreborn: Have you tried using imagemagick's convert ?
<the> cd_: done
<Darthreborn> no
<cjohnson> GreenDelta, then restart X (sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start) and try running "sudo nvidia-settings" to try to use it
<redd> darthreborn, you could search for google for an converter
<cb__> the : nc localhost 22
<cjohnson> GreenDelta, that's my typical solution to your problem
<the> cd_: but what about my modem
<GreenDelta> hm k i will come back if it will not work
<redd> Anybody here knows how to make ubuntu work with grub4dos?
<Darthreborn> i wanted something like a comand line...for example for jpeg u have jpegtoexr file1 file 2...so i can make a script
<cb__> modem shouldnt be a problem put some isps block random shit try and setup sshd on a new port
<Pici> cb__: Please watch the language in here.
<cb__> :/
<Faust-C> error i get when trying to use xvidcap http://pastebin.ca/1051099
<unavailable> !language > cb__
<mortis> I am having trouble with sound on Ubuntu.
<mortis> It works, but I can't turn it up or down.
 * unavailable goes another round with restart
<Pici> Darthreborn: try convert file.tiff file.exr
<redd> Anybody here knows how to make ubuntu work with grub4dos?
<Neekoo> hi
<Faust-C> error i get when trying to use xvidcap http://pastebin.ca/1051099
<Neekoo> is it necessary to mount the floppy drive in live ubuntu 8.04
<jc___> I am thinking of instlling windows on a spare HD, but don't want it to mess with my grub, if I remove my current linux HD's install windows and then reconnect the HD's can I edit grub to find windows, or is that to much work (messing with the HD's)
<thunder_storm> ﻿hello everybody
<thunder_storm> ﻿with sed i can do a "search an replace" in all files, similar ﻿find . -name "*.tpl"|xargs sed -i "s#(subSilver)#(subRed)#g"
<Darthreborn> thanks pici it worked :)
<thunder_storm>  is it possible to do the same with this: search this here http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/268 und replace it with nothing?
<rwhe> help with USB keypad, anyone?
<titusg> sound stopped working for me today after apt-update. Trying to play music with rhythmbox gives me "sh: jackd not found". I installed jackd but it still won't play -- how to fix this?
<Sheazar> need help to get resolution to 1280x800
<unavailable> rofl
<Sheazar> changes during login
<unavailable> i gave in and uninstalled firestarter...
<unavailable> solved my red on boot
<Guest45045> ubuntu ist cool
<Faust-C> error i get when trying to use xvidcap http://pastebin.ca/1051099
<Sheazar> anybody got any ideas??
<dbmoodb_> Sheazar: was is the problem ?
<dbmoodb_> what graphics card ... Sheazar
<rsk> Faust-C: known bug, chek the launchpad
<dbmoodb_> rsk: is there a known fix ?
<Faust-C> rsk: link?
<dbmoodb_> don't just point people towards launchpad if there isn't a fix
<rsk> dbmoodb_: yea.. building frmo svn...
<rsk> kinda sucks
<dbmoodb_> what graphics card is it ?
<rsk> dbmoodb_, why not?
<Faust-C> link please, (usually doesnt have issues but idk where launchpad is)
<rwhe> USB keypad won't let me type numbers
<rsk> there is a fix and a discussion about it
<Faust-C> dbmoodb_: mine?
<jagggy> how do you talk to other persons in the shell? there was a command for it, but i forgot :s
<babolat> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<rwhe> jagggy: talk
<ffm> Hey, I just plugged in a serial>USB adapter, how do I tell which one is my modem and whihc is serial?
<Faust-C> babolat: ty
<dbmoodb_> jagggy: write or wall
<jagggy> ok dbmoodb_ ty
<rsk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/xvidcap > bufs
<unavailable> ffm unplug one???
<rsk> bugs.
<dbmoodb_> ---- sorry i didn't know about talk jagggy -- that is another one
<jagggy> ok :)
<rsk> oh..
<ffm> unavailable: lol.
<unavailable> !coffee > unavailable
<unavailable> why make that factoid ?
<frostburn> jagggy, talk
<jc___> Jack_Sparrow: can you look at my Sources.list file, I'm having alot of trouble updating openoffice as well and really don't know what to do thanks http://paste.ubuntu.com/21421/
<Sheazar> Anyone care to take a look at my resolutionproblem at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5218891#post5218891
<slayton> I've been trying to get VMWARE Workstation working in Hardy Heron.. I've failed every time I've tried.. I just need to run solidworks... Can anybody help me get some version of vmware running?
<jagggy> any help? http://pastebin.com/m36218145
<jagggy> crash happend when apt-get -f install
<unavailable> lol @ ubottu>	You've given me 10 invalid commands within the last minute; I'm now ignoring you for 2 minutes.
<frostburn> slayton, check the forums, there's lots of writeups getting vmware installed
<slayton> frostburn: ok
<mortis> My sound in Ubuntu works, but I can't control it. What's wrong?
<unavailable> mortis ? elaborate?
<speedhunt3r> hey how can i check where is the usb port in /dev ?
<mortis> Well, when I'm playing games or listening to music, I have to turn it down in the program, instead of just being able to turn the volume on the PC down.
<mortis> I have the option to turn the volume down on the PC, but it doesn't do anything.
<unavailable> mortis you controlling the right mixer in the volume control?
<nowimproved> does gtk themes look bad in firefox for anyone else but me? murrine looks bad, anyone recommend a good gtk theme for firefox 3
<mortis> I
<unavailable> right click on the speaker and go properties
<mortis> am not sure
<mortis> I'm using Alas Mixer
<Be1> hi guys
<unavailable> mortis right click on the speaker and go properties
<mortis> I did. It's on CA0106
<unavailable> change the hw config until it works?
<mortis> Or, Alsa mixer
<TuniX12> speedhunt3r: lsusb -tv
<Be1> anyone know the address for the debian unstable packages?
<Be1> in apt-get
<unavailable> mortis you got it set on master?
<Faust-C> thx guys gonna try to get it working
<TuniX12> speedhunt3r: for all devices lsdev
<mortis> There we go
<unavailable> rofl
<mortis> unavailable thanks
<mortis> haha
<joaopinto> Be1, tou should notuse debian packages on a ubuntu system !
<mortis> it's always the simplest solutions
<TurlteUrtle_> what uppppppppp
<unavailable> yep
<redd> Anybody here knows how to make ubuntu work with grub4dos?
<mortis> I'd still like to be able to control the volume with my keyboard though, and I can't.
<Neekoo> i need help... :( i can't mount floppy in live 8.04  -> mount: can't find /dev/fd0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Be1> ﻿joaopinto really? I thought ubuntu was deb based
<unavailable> mortis hold on a sec
<mortis> And it looks like this mixer doesn't allow that.
<mortis> I have a spin-dial volume slider if that helps any
<joaopinto> Be1, being based does not mean you can mingle packages from both
<TurlteUrtle_> anyone had problems installing F8 or F9?
<speedhunt3r> TuniX12, lsusb -tv says can't open /proc/bus/usb/devices no such file or directory
<Be1> ok.... I'm trying to install SynCE and some of the libraries as far as I know are only on deb unstable... am i being thick? I was pointed to synCE on the ubuntu forums
<joaopinto> TurlteUrtle, what is F8/F9 ?
<TuniX12> speedhunt3r: lsdev
<redd> Anybody here knows how to make ubuntu work with grub4dos?
<unavailable> mortis https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaKeys
<speedhunt3r> TuniX12, i tried the other one, to list all.. but i still can't find where my phone is mounted.
<DanielRM> Is there any way to specify the video driver you want to use on bootup from GRUB?
<TuniX12> speedhunt3r: cat /proc/devices
<DanielRM> Any bootup parameters which can do it, I mean?
<mortis> It's more than a simple problem this time. I have it set in Keyboard Shortcuts...
<mortis> It still doesn't respond.
<TurlteUrtle_> is x86_64 a 32 bit>
<unavailable> hmmm.
<j800r> hey there, can anyone offer advice?
<mortis> But thanks
<TurlteUrtle_> 'where can I get a live version of F9 ?
<unavailable> turtleurtle the 64 denotes 64 bit
<juanma> does any1 can tell me the adress of the hardy heron iso file updated till today?
<TuniX12> TurlteUrtle from fedora website
 * unavailable wonders what is f9?
<joaopinto> TurlteUrtle, please join #fedora
<unavailable> aah
<joaopinto> you are on the wrong channel
<TuniX12> unavailable: :D
<j800r> there's a new stable kernel release available. does anybody know how i could upgrade to that kernel version in hardy 8.04?
 * unavailable pressed f9 to see if it updated
<unavailable> nope
<haito> hello, i cannot select wine in the update manager, can someone help me
<unavailable> still f9
<mohkohn> I have just spent 6 hours
<mohkohn> trying to find an XP driver. and thirty minutes installing Ubuntu
<Neekoo> ﻿ i need help... :( i can't mount floppy in live 8.04  -> mount: can't find /dev/fd0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<joaopinto> j800r, that kernel will not be available from the repositories, if you really need it you will need to build it yourself from the source
<annie_g> Hi - Besides using FireFox - What is a good app to use for managing and downloading video & audio podcasts ? ?
<mohkohn> Kubuntu actually and it worked out of the box
<philsf> how can I make sudo imediately forget the cached password?
<TuniX12> j800r: wait for the next release
<juanma> does any1 can tell me the adress page of the hardy heron iso file updated till today? looka like its caled live-built or something like that...
<joaopinto> annie_g, gpodder
<j800r> ok. i just thought it may have included security fixes or the like
<titusg>  philsf: sudo -k
<joaopinto> juanma, you mean the daily images ?
<Pici> haito: Do you get an error?
<TuniX12> j800r: unpack the tarball in /usr/src/linux
<philsf> titusg: thanks
<clints> I'm interested in showing off Ubuntu to my friends, what is the best way in your opinion?
<juanma> joaopinto: thats it broder br..
<annie_g> joaopinto: Is that a good one for hardy running gnome desktop?
<joaopinto> j800r, such fixes are applied to the current ubuntu kernel and will be available on the upgrades
<TuniX12> j800r: sudo mrproper
<haito> pici: no, i don't get an error
<joaopinto> annie_g, yes
<TuniX12> j800r: make oldconfig
<RiotingPacifist> i ran out of space on /boot and so i manually deleted some files, now i cant uninstall  linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-16-generic, not too bad, but because i tried to now my apt-get is unusalbe
<TuniX12> j800r: make menuconfig
<cb__> in Sound Preferences using ALSA what should my default Mixer be
<Pici> haito: Well, the 'update manager' is for updating software, not installing it
<cb__> ?
<TuniX12> make
<TuniX12> make modules
<TuniX12> make modunes_install
<TuniX12> make install
<titusg> Alsa sound has stopped working after an update. rhythmbox complains about jackd settings....
<TuniX12> reboot
<Pici> !enter | TuniX12
<ubottu> TuniX12: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<joaopinto> TuniX12, grr, stop flooding the channel, use pastebin
<lepirlouit> hello everybody
<Pici> !software | haito
<juanma> joaopinto: the daily images comes with the newer kernel and the updates right? so i would only need to install my favorit programs is that correct?
<ubottu> haito: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<joaopinto> juanma, yes
<juanma> joaopinto:valeu ! thx mate
<annie_g> joaopinto: That fits the bill nicely - Thanks much!
<j800r> joaopinto: thanks for the help. if the ubuntu distro upgrades the existing kernel with the particular security updates a new kernel would include then i can rest easy
<joaopinto> :)
<TurlteUrtle_> does xubuntu get the same updates as ubuntu?
<j800r> one last question. is it worth enabling proposed updates?
<TuniX12> j800r: it does not
<joaopinto> TurlteUrtle, yes it does
<joaopinto> TuniX12, if you dont know the proper answer, please do not answer
<newbee617> guys, what do u use when making slide show? oo impress?
<TuniX12> j800r: ubuntu will keep 2.6.24 kernel
<pdlnhrd> does anyone know is there a gui frontend to a vpn client?
<Pici> j800r: Only if you're willing to deal with possibly broken/buggy packages
<TuniX12> till next release
<joaopinto> j800r, if you plan to test proposed packages and report any problems with them, yes
<haito> pici: i know its not for installing but i get it on the updatelist but cannot select it
<j800r> ah, so they're unstable releases. i.e, beta versions?
<joaopinto> j800r, they are pre-release packages, so that people can test before getting released
<Pici> haito: It may be because some dependency for the upgrade cannot be satisfied yet.
<Pici> j800r: Not really, just updates.
<TuniX12> joaopinto: ubuntu doosn not upgrade kernel within the same release only fix
<j800r> ok. that's all i really needed to know. btw, has the firefox package been updated to the main release yet do you know?
<Pici> j800r: yes, see /topic
<unavailable> mohkohn  what was the windows driver?
<joaopinto> TuniX12, the question was not about the kernel, please reread it. thanks
<Pici> haito: Either the other file it needs has not been updated yet.  If you want to be sure, check out what sudo apt-get dist-upgrade says
<j800r> ok, thanks a lot
<lepirlouit> I want to ask you if Xorg take also between 7 et 50 % on ubuntu 8.04
<TuniX12> joaopinto: get confused sorry
<DanielRM> Is there any way to specify the video driver you want to use on bootup from GRUB?
<haito> The following packages have been kept back:  wine
<tomasko> again, another openssl-blacklist update?
<mohkohn> unavailable, http://ubuntuforums.org/newthread.php?do=postthread&f=170
<tomasko> didn't you guys fix this? i was explicitly told everything was fixed about a month ago
<Bits> how can I find out if I have badly installed packages and re-install?
<unavailable> mohkohn thats the login page
<joaopinto> lepirlouit, Xorg shouldn't use 50% of your cpu on regular conditions
<joaopinto> Bits, on the terminal type: sudo apt-get install -f
<lepirlouit> sometimes it takes 70 %
 * OoN_Boy cantik na nih user :)
<lepirlouit> when i'm surfing the net with firefox and scrolldown in the pages
<mortis> When I try to load up keytouch editor, it says it can't find the directory.
<Pici> lepirlouit: What video card do you have?
<mortis> I installed it thru the terminal :-/
<mohkohn> unavailable, it should be a thread on windows discussions on the ubuntu forums. We should go #ubuntu-offtopic on this
<Bits> joaopinto: thanks. what's the -f stand for?
<joaopinto> Bits, man apt, provides detailed info about the options
<hans-solo> does anyone know of a good control panel for Apache,
<jc___> the openoffice package is broken, it keeps giving me a conflicting packages error, can anyone help me get it installed?
<TuniX12> force install
<joaopinto> ops, i mean, man apt-get
<Bits> joaopinto: thanks again
<mortis> It says "Failed to execute child process "/user/bin/su-to-root" (No such file or directory"
<lepirlouit> @Pici I have a nvidia 8800 gt,
<Pici> lepirlouit: And do you have the restricted drivers installed?
<chuy_max> !encrypt
<ubottu> Factoid encrypt not found
<lepirlouit> @Pici I have installed the drivers from nvidia (the .run)
<killux> hey guys, what is the tool used to the system info in this picture? http://img157.imageshack.us/img157/9145/screenshotxe3.png
<Pici> killux: Conky
<lepirlouit> compiz works very well
<Pici> lepirlouit: hmm
<glitsj16> killux:: looks like conky
<killux> glitsj16: would you say thats the bset looking system monitor?
<glitsj16> killux: the only thing i know is that it sure is a very widely used one :)
<killux> ok
<lepirlouit> @ Pici, I have no Id where to ask for help
<Pici> lepirlouit: You could try #compiz-fusion
<glitsj16> killux: it's nice on resources and configurable to the bone, so yes, it's very good in my opinion
<killux> what about screenlets? what do most people use, gDesklets, screenlets or other?
<jc___> killux: screenlets
<lepirlouit> @Pici when compiz is desactivated, or when I use the vesa driver, It is the same problem
<killux> jc___: i tried screenlets but I could get the manager from ubuntu's repos
<chuy_max> I'm trying to encrypt a file in nautilus, I right click the file and choose encrypt, but then the table of names and key ID are empty, and OK button is disabled, do I need to do something special to encrypt files from nautilus?
<Pici> lepirlouit: You could just be patient and ask again, sadly I'm not sure whats causing the issue now.
<glitsj16> chuy_max: depending on the location of the file in question i guess it couls be a permissions issue
<jc___> killux: I downloaded the latest version from http://www.getdeb.net/ and its seems to work pretty well
<lepirlouit> Pici : ask again ? on this chat room ?
<Pici> lepirlouit: Sure
<killux> jc___: ok thanks, I'll look into that
<chuy_max> glitsj16, its not the issue, I'm working on my home
<jc___> can anyone help me get openoffice installed? it won't install with apt-get install openoffice.org
<carlisle> ok I'll try again. java applets no worky. am on amd64, so tried ff32 script, gcjwebplugin, sun java, etc. but no luck yet.
<glitsj16> chuy_max: okay, hopefully a nautilus user will chime in, don't use it myself
<carlisle> keeps telling em additional plugins required
<Pici> jc___: Do you get an error?
<EvilDennisR> jc___: Whats the issue ?
<EvilDennisR> jc___: apt-get install openoffice.org-common
<killux> another question, if I import a music folder that I usually manage with windows into rhythmbox, how will it handle the way windows organizes album art?
<DRebellion> chuy_max, I don't use this feature myself, but perhaps it is based on GNUPG (gnu privacy gaurd) in which case you would need to create a new public key.
<jc___> Pici: EvilDennisR :  here is the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/21429/
<chuy_max> DRebellion, thanks for the info, I'll check about that in google
<EvilDennisR> jc___: try apt-get install openoffice.org-common
<jc___> EvilDennisR: ok trying now
<jc___> EvilDennisR: not apt-get is stuck saying I have unmet dependencies and to try -f install
<EvilDennisR> jc___: Yeah, do that
<jc___> EvilDennisR: -f install give me this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/21430/
<EvilDennisR> jc___: apt-get remove openoffice.org-core
<carlisle> ok I'll try again. java applets no worky. am on amd64 and hardy heron, so tried ff32 script, gcjwebplugin, sun java, etc. but no luck yet.
<The-Compiler> How can I export a raw-file from audacity?
<EvilDennisR> jc___: then do apt-get install openoffice.org-common
<hans-solo> can someone help me set up apache server
<jc___> EvilDennisR: ok trying that now
<EvilDennisR> hans-solo: Sure
<TuniX12>     jc___ : sudo dpkg-reconfigure openoffice
<EvilDennisR> hans-solo: apt-get install apache2
<cjae> how do i switch from monitor 2 monitor (separate x server screens - no xinearama etc) with just the keyboard
<EvilDennisR> hans-solo: So whats the problem? Web files are in /var/www/
<NickGarvey> The-Compiler: Secondly, you can export headerless PCM if you want to, using the Options button in the Export dialogue after setting the file type to "WAV, AIFF and other uncompressed types". Set Format to "Other ..." then Header to "RAW (headerless) and Encoding to "Unsigned 8-bit PCM or "Signed 8-bit PCM" depending on which you need ... (the first problem with headerless data is you don't know what you've got).
<EvilDennisR> hans-solo: No.. Atleast not that I know of anyways
<NickGarvey> The-Compiler: source: http://64.233.169.104/search?q=cache:sAlJCIKdDN8J:audacityteam.org/forum/viewtopic.php%3Ff%3D20%26t%3D85+audacity+export+raw+data
<jc___> EvilDennisR: aptget won't let me do apt-get remove openoffice.org-core it says I have to do -f install to fix things first
<hans-solo> I cannot write to the var/www folder
<EvilDennisR> jc___: dpkg --configure --pending ; then apt-get remove openoffice.org-core
<Lunar_Lamp> When will the firefox3-dbg package be released? I'm trying to backtrace a FF3 segfault, but I can't withtout the debugging symbols etc.
<TuniX12> jc___: rm /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org-core
<Her1> Ok, so I'm a total Linux noob. I understand that internal drives are called hdX (hda, hdb and so forth) while external disks are called sda and sdb etc. But I can't for the life of me figure out how to find out which is which (I have two external USB disks).
<hans-solo> I have a lot of php files sitting in another folder
<hans-solo> I tried to restart apache without much help
<TuniX12> jc___: than sudo apt-get install openfoccice-core
<genii> cjae: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=709112
<jeffg076> What's the best IRC client that is officially supported by UBUNTU?  By 'best,' I mean the most stable and most scriptability/customability, etc.  Is it Xchat?
<joaopinto> Her1, that is not correct, hd or sd is related to the interface type, not to beeing internal or external
<EvilDennisR> hans-solo: chown -R hans-solo:hans-solo /var/www/
<hans-solo> so should I type   "gksudo gedit /var/www/filename.php " every time I edit a file
<jc___> EvilDennisR: didn't work still wants me to -f install
<Lunar_Lamp> jeffg076: irssi is popular amongst those that do not want a GUI.
<doubled> i was wondering, is there a "daemon tools" kinda program for linux ?
<niuq> hi for using configurations made in nameserver?
<joaopinto> !iso | doubled
<niuq> what daemon should i restart?
<ubottu> doubled: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<onthefence928> !gtk
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<genii> cjae: Or do you mean you have an X server running on one monitor and an entirely different X server running on :1 for instance?
<jc___> TuniX12: if I rm the cache will it let me get past the -f install thing?
<doubled> thx joaopinto :)
<Her1> Joaopinto: Ah. Do you know how to figure out which is which though? :-)
<genii> cjae: In that case it would be like the ctrl-alt-f1 idea where f<number> is the console you have the second X instance running on
<nickrud> jc___ no. apt will just try to download it again
<cjae> genii, yes
<TuniX12> jc___: maybe try it remove the cached archive than force install
<joaopinto> Her1, sudo fdisk -l (usually helps)
<jeffg076> Lunar_Lamp: Was hoping for something that I can (as dangerous as it might be) be a platform for writing some plugins for using ruby-lang.
<Faust-C> i need to install gtk+-2.0
<Faust-C> what is the pkg name?
<EvilDennisR> jc___: apt-get remove openoffice.org-unbundled
<TuniX12> Faust-C: why??
<Faust-C> when i search i get almost the whole repo
<anirudh0> Faust-C, libgtk
<Faust-C> TuniX12: trying to fix xvidcap
<anirudh0> Faust-C, press tab after that
<cjae> how do you setup ither f keys genii
<TuniX12> Faust-C: its obsolete
<cjae> other
<joaopinto> Faust-C, are you compiling something ?
<rwhe> help with a usb keypad that won't type numbers? known ubuntu issue, just can't fix it with existing docs
<hans-solo> chown: invalid option -- r
<hans-solo> Try `chown --help' for more information.
<Faust-C> joaopinto: sadly yes
<joaopinto> Faust-C, what are you trying to build ?
<nickrud> hans-solo  -R , not -r
<EvilDennisR> hans-solo: chown -R hans-solo:hans-solo /var/www/
<anirudh0> Faust-C, you need libgtk-dev
<Faust-C> joaopinto: xvidcap cause its broken in repo
<nickrud> libgtk2.0-dev that is
<Faust-C> anirudh0: ah ty very much
<anirudh0> Faust-C, check version number that is
<onthefence928> hey if i'm trying to get themes off of gnome-look.com, do i need to install some kind of software to use them?
<TuniX12> Faust-C: its not in repo you need to recompile that old gtk
<joaopinto> Faust-C, apt-cache search gtk 2.0 dev
<anirudh0> onthefence928, right click->drag and drop
<joaopinto> TuniX12, grrr. GTK 2.0 dev is available from the repositories
<Faust-C> TuniX12: nvm its in repo
<jc___> EvilDennisR: tried that still same error
<nickrud> xvidcap uses gtk.12?
<nickrud> er, 1.2 that is?
<hans-solo> chown: changing ownership of `/var/www/index.html': Operation not permitted
<Faust-C> nickrud: to build from src it does
<hans-solo> chown: changing ownership of `/var/www/': Operation not permitted
<cb__> Anyone have sound running nicely on  ATI IXP AC97 , i have system sounds working fine just not media stuff like mp3 and avi
<FloodBot1> hans-solo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<onthefence928> drag and drop onto what?
<anirudh0> hans-solo, sudo
<onthefence928> anirudh0: drag and drop onto what?
<anirudh0> onthefence928, in the box that opens up when you right click on the "change desktop background"
<EvilDennisR> hans-solo: sudo chown -R hans-solo:hans-solo /var/www/
<nsilva> hoooooooooooooooolaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<hans-solo> okay
<joaopinto> !es | nsilva
<ubottu> nsilva: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<EvilDennisR> !hi | nsilva
<ubottu> nsilva: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Flannel> EvilDennisR, hans-solo: don't do that.  Put yourself in a group with www-data
<Faust-C> omg
<hans-solo> why is this not mentioned in the apache documentation
<nickrud> Faust-C if you need to compile against the obsolete gtk, install  libgtk1.2-dev
<onthefence928> anirudh0: heh i'm not trying to chang my wallpaper, i want to look for and install a whole theme
<nod_> anyone knows how to play quake wars?
<cb__> Anyone have sound running nicely on  ATI IXP AC97 , i have system sounds working fine just not media stuff like mp3 and avi??
<Flannel> hans-solo: Why is what not mentioned?
<nod_> on ubuntu
<nod_> ?
<Faust-C> nickrud: its not old gtk its newer
<joaopinto> hans-solo, you are expected to understand how permission work on a linux system before using apache...
<EvilDennisR> Flannel: Doesn't look like /var/www/ is owned by www-data by default
<anirudh0> onthefence928, there is a "theme" tab in the wallpaper menu :)
<cjae> genii, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition
<The-Compiler> NickGarvey: thanks
<hans-solo> I am expected ?
<hans-solo> okay
<Flannel> EvilDennisR: No, its owned by root.
<mortis> This sound issue is annoying me.
<joaopinto> hans-solo, yes you ware
<joaopinto> erm, are
<mortis> Are there any other mixers for Linux besides Alsa?
<hans-solo> how do I restart apache
<anirudh0> mortis, ?
<hans-solo> none of the things mentioned in apache documentation actually works
<anirudh0> mortis, what do you mean by "mixers"?
<hans-solo> so far
<Pici> hans-solo: sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart
<cb__> Anyone have sound running nicely on  ATI IXP AC97 , i have system sounds working fine just not media stuff like mp3 and avi??
<onthefence928> on a side note, anybody know of, or use any good themes for gnome on ubuntu?
<nickrud> !permissions | hans-solo
<ubottu> hans-solo: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<joaopinto> hans-solo, sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<jc___> TuniX12: how do I force the install
<Flannel> hans-solo: The apache documentation is extremely good
<mortis> The alsa sound drive or whatever it is, is really annoying.
<mortis> It refuses to work.
<hans-solo> yes yes
<mortis> I can't control my volume at all.
 * nickrud misses the old enlightenment themes
<cb__> mortis i am in the same boat
<doubled> joaopinto: do you maybe know where i can download a deb package for automatix ?
<anirudh0> mortal, the panel applet fails but sound is working?
<anirudh0> !automatix
<ubottu> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<nickrud> !automatix | doubled
<mortis> Yes.
<hans-solo> this page http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/stopping.html does not even mentione the term invoke-rc.d
<ubottu> doubled: please see above
<joaopinto> doubled, automatix is dead
<EvilDennisR> hans-solo: chown www-data:www-data /var/www/ && addgroup hans-solo www-data
<mortis> The panel applet doesn't change a thing.
<joaopinto> doubled, there is nothing on automatix that you can't find on other resources
<Flannel> hans-solo: that's because that's not a part of Apache itself, that's a distro specific daemon thing
<nod_> anyone know why my quake wars don`t start?
<mudit> hi, i messed up my graphic settings I want to restore everything as it was ehn I firs installed HARDY, can I do so from the UBUNTU HARDY CD ?
<EvilDennisR> hans-solo: You'll have to log out and then back in for it to recognize that you're in the www-data group
<anirudh0> hans-solo, present on all debian derived distros though
<doubled> hmm. well i would like to download and install cdemu
<doubled> which is the linux counterpart of daemontools i hear
<openro1> aptoncd doesnt include all my installed packages, example it didnt include k3b,xmms etc. why
<joaopinto> nod_, if you provide some info, maybe yes or maybe not, depeding on the problem
<anirudh0> mudit, messed up how?
<cb__> Anyone have sound running nicely on  ATI IXP AC97 , i have system sounds working fine just not media stuff like mp3 and avi?? using ALSA setup been trying for a few days, i dont wanna reboot into windows to watch / listen to my warez :((
<doubled> but i like to have it installed autimatically instead of compiling it myself
<nickrud> openro1 the hard disk archive is limited to 500mb, it drops older stuff to keep the archive within that limit
<pokerface3> Hello all. Anyone in her have any pxe knowledge that could lend me a quick hand
<nod_> i haw instaled quake wars and opengl
<Flannel> openro1: It only has the packages you have debs of in your package cache.  So if you haven't downloaded that package recently, it may not be there
<EvilDennisR> jc___: apt-get remove openoffice.org-core05u openoffice.org-core08 openoffice.org-core04 openoffice.org-core05 openoffice.org-core06 openoffice.org-core07 openoffice.org-core01 openoffice.org-core02 openoffice.org-core03 openoffice.org-core04u openoffice.org-core03u
<EvilDennisR> jc___: I'm not certain those are even real packages
<TuniX12> jc___: -f install
<EvilDennisR> jc___: but its saying that openoffice.org-core05u provides openoffice.org-unbundled and is installed.
<mortis> So, are there any other sound devices I may use with linux?
<openro1> thanks i understood
<EvilDennisR> TuniX12: He already tried that; it didn't work. Keep up
<nod_> logo is showing then program exit and resolution is changing to 640 480
<mortis> Perhaps the ones that are supported by my soundcard?
<jagggy> any good cd/dvd burning tools? (outside nautilluse's)
<mudit> anirudh0, well my nVidia card wont accept any drivers from the ubuntu updates or the default hardy drivers, so I installed drivers from the nVidia site, now when i did a system update my graphics are messed up
<TuniX12> jc___: i suspect the archive integrity
<mudit> it is so irritating
<VladimirMelo> anyone know if macbook is fully compatible with ubuntu?
<bignose> hi. do i need to install slapd a certain way so it supports TLS ?
<openro1> Is there any possibility take a back up all installed packages. As i want to format my distro to install hardy
<shoei> list
<jc___> TuniX12: if its archive integrity redownloading should fix it right?
<nickrud> !clone | openro1
<ubottu> openro1: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<VladimirMelo> openro1: aptoncd
<TuniX12> openro1: try AptOnCD
<mudit> hi, i messed up my graphic settings I want to restore everything as it was ehn I firs installed HARDY, can I do so from the UBUNTU HARDY CD ?
<EvilDennisR> openro1: Are you using ubuntu already? If so, why don't you just upgrade with update-manager ?
<kasra> mudit: config Xorg again ?sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mortis> Why won't my sound applet change the volume of anything?
<jc___> EvilDennisR: apt-get remove <list> does not work, its says the packages are not installed
<Jordan_U> VladimirMelo, I think the first Gens are close if not complete, not likely the newest versions but I don't know, take a look @ http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBook
<doubled> Joaopinto left ?
<Faust-C> Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<Faust-C> installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<nickrud> openro1 you'll get all your packages you had installed, and can use aptoncd to help avoid downloading them all
<Faust-C> i get that error
<TuniX12> jc___: maybe
<Flannel> openro1: What version of Ubuntu are you on currently?  not hardy, right?
<Faust-C> even when libglade is installed
<EvilDennisR> jc___: hmm, I kinda figured that would happen
<shoei> hi
<nickrud> Faust-C do you have the -dev package for libglade? That's usually what that error means, that is, that you don't
<Faust-C> oo
<Faust-C> lemme try
<doubled> i have a quick question, on this website: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=93175&package_id=256719          i can download cdemu, but do i need to download all those deb files or just the client. to make it work ?
<EvilDennisR> jc___: apt-get remove openoffice.org openoffice.org-base openoffice.org-calc openoffice.org-common openoffice.org-core openoffice.org-draw openoffice.org-filter-binfilter openoffice.org-filter-mobiledev openoffice.org-impress openoffice.org-java-common openoffice.org-math openoffice.org-officebean openoffice.org-style-human openoffice.org-writer openoffice.org-writer2latex (Those are all the packages it was attempting to in
<chowder>  /b/
<jc___> TuniX12: because I've tried to redownload the packages a couple of time and it always gives me the same errors when I try to do the install again
 * EvilDennisR fscking smacks chowder 
<mortis> Nevermind, I got my sound working.
<mortis> :D
<Faust-C> nickrud: man this is a trial
<EvilDennisR> chowder: Don't break the first two rules!
<nickrud> Faust-C what are you compiling again?
<mudit> kasra, this will make my xserver as it was when i first installed HARDY ?
<chowder> EvilDennisR: wat roolz?
<beb> HELLO
<Faust-C> nickrud: xvidcap
<TuniX12> jc___: sudo apt-get remove than update list and reinstall
<EvilDennisR> chowder: You are the cancer.
<kasra> mudit: it'll build xorg.conf again
<chowder> EvilDennisR: then I am moar powerful than anonymous
<Flannel> !offtopic | chowder, EvilDennisR
<ubottu> chowder, EvilDennisR: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jc___> TuniX12: ok I'll try that
<nickrud> Faust-C try   sudo apt-get build-dep xvidcap , that will install all the -dev packages that the xvidcap package says it needs to compile
<ashish_> i got a message like here while trying to connect ftp account using filezilla Error: Connection timed out
<ashish_> Error: Failed to retrieve directory listing
<ashish_>   where and what is problem
<chowder>  /query EvilDennisR
<TuniX12> jc___: dont forget autoremove
<chowder> ? can i?
<jc___> TuniX12: ok
<Faust-C> nickrud: omg thx
<cb__> Anyone have sound running nicely on  ATI IXP AC97 , i have system sounds working fine just not media stuff like mp3 and avi?? using ALSA setup been trying for a few days, i dont wanna reboot into windows to watch / listen to my warez :((
<ZENET32> ima li nekoja australijanka sto znae makedonski
<kasra> mudit: backup your xorg.conf before , it's in /etc/X11/
<VladimirMelo> Jordan_U: thanks
<cjae> genii, ?
<onthefence928> does anybody know of any good gnome themes , i'm looking for something a bit inspired or unique
<chowder> I'm trying to do a minimal install from within an existing Ubuntu installation.
<jc___> ugg got to go to work, I'll have to try to get openoffice fixed when I get home tonight
<Arrick> how do I tell which version of ubuntu is running on a ubuntu server?
<Flannel> Arrick: lsb_release -a
<EvilDennisR> onthefence928: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/CrashBit?content=71140
<EvilDennisR> onthefence928: ah theme? Thats just an icon set I linked you..
<EvilDennisR> onthefence928: look around on gnome-look though
<Wafer911> hi :D
<Arrick> thanks Flannel
<pikkendorff> hola
<shamguy4> i was using firefox and the site needed flash and it automatically asked to install plugin i said yes and i still cant see the page??
<TuniX12> jc___: 9:26 am there
<tilgovi> According to this: http://www.jboss.org/feeds/post/java_is_finally_free_and_open OpenJDK can now pass the Java TCK. Anyone know if we have this in hardy yet, or will?
<nickrud> tilgovi yes
<nickrud> tilgovi try apt-cache search openjdk
<tilgovi> nickrud: I know we have openjdk...I just wasn't sure if we had this newest milestone of it
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash > shamguy4
<pokerface3> so does anyone know if its possible to use a ubuntu pxe server to install windows xp
<ZENET32> ima li nekoja australijanka sto znae makedonski
<nickrud> tilgovi apt-cache policy openjdk-6-jdk will tell you the version available
<ZENET32> od 17 do 40 god
<nickrud> ZENET32 language?
<ZENET32> zenski pisete mi
<tilgovi> nickrud: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<jc___> TuniX12: if your online later tonight can I ping you with the reinstall results?
<ZENET32> eni women tok tu my
<openro1> Iam using gusty. Aptoncd gives me only few packages. i want to back up all my installed packaged. to avoid downloading them again, to be installed in my hardy after formatting
<Faust-C> nickrud: dude that really saved the day thx
<nickrud> Faust-C yw
<EvilDennisR> openro1: use update-manager to upgrade from gusty to hardy
<VladimirMelo> but... anyone has ubuntu on macbook here?
<ashish_> i got a message like here while trying to connect ftp account using filezilla Error: Connection timed out
<erUSUL> openro1: what you want is not possible. gutsy pacvkages do not work on hardy
<ashish_> Error: Failed to retrieve directory listing
<EvilDennisR> openro1: theres no need to format your machine to reinstall when you can simply upgrade
<ashish_>   where and what is problem
<TuniX12> jc___: tonight for you or for me?
<cjae> anyone else?
<EvilDennisR> openro1: and what erUSUL said is correct, you can't use gusty packages on hardy
<jc___> TuniX12: well it would be me since I need to head out for a work meeting now
<Flannel> openro1: Gutsy packages will not work for Hardy
<nickrud> ashish_ try  places->connect to server , and try the ftp connection there. If it fails, most likely the ftp server at the other end is acting up
<TuniX12> jc___: its  6 pm here
<Jack_Sparrow> !mk
<ubottu> Factoid mk not found
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud   macedonia   is his ip
<jc___> TuniX12: Oh wow, so it would be really late for you when I get home, thanks anyway I'll log back in if I can't get openoffice installed and see if anyone else has any more help, in anyevent thaks for your help
<MindVirus> Any free/OSS Ubuntu games with good graphics?
<Arrick> nope
<TuniX12> jc___: ok good luck
 * Arrick hides
<unavailable> mindvirus  americas army
<cjae> Jack_Sparrow, arent u a xserver guru
<jc___> EvilDennisR: thanks for the help, goto to go now will log in later
<MindVirus> unavailable, apart from that.
<unavailable> rofl
<Jack_Sparrow> cjae no
<Jack_Sparrow> MindVirus I am hooked on world of padman
<MindVirus> Jack_Sparrow, good graphics?
<kasra> MindVirus: actually maybe alot , try tremulous
<cjae> Jack_Sparrow, oh sorry i thought u helped me b4
<ASULutzy> Jack_Sparrow: I installed that, it's good. I still think TF2 > WoP :P
<Jack_Sparrow> MindVirus very different...
<mudit> kasra, it is working
<hittingpilot> hello, i need help installing beryl window manager
<ASULutzy> Jack_Sparrow: But the weapons are sort of innovative, and it's certainly got a fresh feel as far as FPS games go
<Arrick> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<nickrud> !beryl | hittingpilot
<ubottu> hittingpilot: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<hittingpilot> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Jack_Sparrow> ASULutzy I enjoy the freshness of the environment
<usuaria> lol
<hittingpilot> nickrud: but i've installed beryl before
<usuaria> ??????????????
<onthefence928> !gdm
<ubottu> Factoid gdm not found
<onthefence928> !GDM
<nickrud> hittingpilot you may have, but no one is developing it anymore, it's obsolete
<usuaria> ola ay alguien
<nickrud> hittingpilot what version of ubuntu do you have installed?
<hittingpilot> nickrud: hardy 8.04
<usuaria> 4
<usuaria> 5
<nickrud> hittingpilot and what kind of video card?
<hittingpilot> nickrud: Nvidia
<nickrud> hittingpilot, what card then?
<nickrud> hittingpilot if you're not sure,   lspci | grep -i vga   will tell you
<hittingpilot> nickrud: dunno really never looked into to it, but it's on a dell latitude
<hittingpilot> nickud: GeForce4 Ti 4200 Go
<michael> hey guys, quick question about CCSM.  I'd like to hotkey 'toggle on/off wobbly windows'.  Anyone know if that's possible
<guido> anyone having problems with youtube? youtube opens but i get a blank square where the video is supposed to play
<michael> i checked in CCSM under the wobbly windows, and they don't have a preset for on/off
<hittingpilot> guido: the new player launched
<hittingpilot> guido: update your flash and java
<guido> i just updated flash, i'll check with java
<guido> thx
<hittingpilot> gudio: np
<hittingpilot> nickrud: do you have anything for me?
<nickrud> hittingpilot you should be able to use   system->admin->hardware drivers, select nvidia and reboot. You should see compiz in action as soon as you log in. If you don't see your card in hardware driver, try sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) , and look again
<jochmenDS> o
<hittingpilot> nickrud: how similar is compiz to the beryl interface?
<nickrud> hittingpilot extremely
<blade_> ok, updated my system this morning, and firefox 3 was installed (icon at top said it was,and i needed to restart firefox.) so i restart.,...but still its running firefox 2.0.0.14 what am i doing wrong?
<robuntu> i just installed my graphics drivers but i keep loading into low graphics mode, and the xorg.0.log says "(II) LoadModule: "vesa"" and it should be the nvidia module right, can i just change it in the log file or i figure its a log file, so the changes must be made elsewhere.
<EvilDennisR> hey does firefox3 use your .grkrc-2.0 ? As in, can I bind ctrl+q to NOT exit so that I don't keep accidentally hitting ctrl+q instead of ctrl+w to close a tab ?
<EvilDennisR> Thats the one bug in FF3 I wish they didn't fix =)
<doubled> i think everything you can do with beryl, you can do with compiz as well
<hittingpilot> blade_: go into your apps, you have both versions installed
<blade_> hittingpot: no, there is only one version of firefox there...and it is still 2.0.0.14
<blade_> no matter how i choose to start the browser it is always the old version...
<EvilDennisR> blade_: ps aux|grep firefox - Make sure its completely exited
<hittingpilot> nickrud: does it still have the 3d cubes?
<nickrud> hittingpilot yes. It has all that beryl had, plus more
<RiotingPacifist> im being told i need "wireless-tools >= 28pre9 not installed or not functional" to install something from source but i have 29 (but cant find -dev)
<hittingpilot> nickrud:excellent
<nickrud> hittingpilot install compizconfig-settings-manager , you'll have a new prefs menu item, Advanced Desktop
<blade_> evildennisr: did that, still no good...there are no instances of firefox running, it is completely exited...
<nickrud> blade_ what does   ls -l /usr/bin/firefox   point to
<blade_> nickrud: /opt/firefox/firefox
<dude123> hey guys, i'm desperate - i'm on ubuntu 7.1 (2.6.24-16-server kernel) and my nvidia ethernet interface (mcp55) doesn't work (also, reloading forcedeth and setting msi/msix doesn't work). dmesg shows that the link is up. any ideas?
<nickrud> blade_ you didn't get firefox 3 from the repos?
<blade_> nickrud: it said it did...even told me i had it, and needed to restart firefox...but im still not running 3...dont know why
<EvilDennisR> blade_: what version of ubuntu do you have ?
<Kelen> is there anyone know How to grep 2 words? please!
<nickrud> blade_ what version of firefox do you have in /opt? That's the one that's getting run when you do   firefox   in a terminal
<ashish_> how to block website plz
<blade_> evildennisr: hardy heron
<EvilDennisR> blade_: apt-cache show firefox|grep Version
<EvilDennisR> I'm curious as to why you have firefox installed in /opt
<cmiller> discon
<nickrud> a binary install from the mozilla site
<jpds> EvilDennisR: I think he installed it from the tarball
<Spender> Hey Guys, I'm setting up a dual boot system with winxp already installed and planning to install the following partitions /, /boot ,/home, linux-swap. my question is what partitions do i need to be primary and what extended?
<EvilDennisR> jpds: That would be my guess
<Jack_Sparrow> blade_ you insist you installed from our repos but nothing about that install is making sense
<cara> Hi all, I﻿m having an issue with my server and its clients.  I set up my server as a router/dhcp ... it gives my clients addresses but when I look in their routing tables I see that they are getting my previous server's name as the gateway.  Where could they get this name from?
<mudit> damn it is messed up again
<Kelen> Anyone know how to grep 2 word? please
<mudit> hi, i messed up my graphic settings I want to restore everything as it was ehn I firs installed HARDY, can I do so from the UBUNTU HARDY CD ?
<EvilDennisR> blade_: apt-cache show firefox|grep Version
<nickrud> blade_ try running     /usr/bin/firefox-3.0  from a terminal
<Commie_Jebus> is it just me or is it thst the gnome interfence just.... feels better for some peol
<blade_> evildennisr: ran that, got the following:  Don't remove this if you want to receive automatic major version upgrades for
<nick_> kelen : grep word1 file | grep word2
<EvilDennisR> blade_: CAPTAL V
<tuantub> try to grep twice grep word1 | grep word2
<tuantub> :D
<EvilDennisR> erm, Capital
<EvilDennisR> damn winblowz people and your no sense of capitalization
<nickrud> now now, EvilDennisR ;)
<mudit> hi, i messed up my graphic settings (nVidia 8400) I want to restore everything as it was when I first installed HARDY, can I do so from the UBUNTU HARDY CD ?
<blade_> ok, now i get this: Version: 3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 Version: 3.0~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu3
<AlexCONRAD> hi, I'm trying to autostart an application using ~/.config/autostart/myapp.desktop. In this file, I've set a "Path=/path/to/run/in/" line, but it doesn't seem to take this in account. Ideas?
<nickrud> mudit   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg
<EvilDennisR> blade_: ls -ld /usr/lib/firefox-3.0
<EvilDennisR> blade_: ls -l /usr/bin/firefox
<leachim6>  /quit
<eldon> lo all, i'm on x86_64 (intel e2180) i've upgraded my feisty to gutsy this morning and after the reboot i get a SMP related kernel panic, when i turn off Multithreading in the bios it boots/works fine..
<blade_> first one gives me drwxr-xr-x 7 root root 4096 2008-06-18 13:11 /usr/lib/firefox-3.0
<blade_> second gives: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 2007-11-07 10:08 /usr/bin/firefox -> /opt/firefox/firefox
<nickrud> blade_ to fix:   cd /usr/bin && sudo rm firefox && sudo ln -s firefox-3.0 firefox
<EvilDennisR> blade_: sudo ln -sf /usr/lib/firefox-3.0/firefox.sh /usr/bin/firefox
<EvilDennisR> blade_: do what I said; Less system commands ;)
<nickrud> EvilDennisR do what I said, it matches a standard ubuntu config ;)
<eldon> i can't get some idea what's making the kernel panic  exctly coz it reboots too fast, can i stop it from rebooting ?
<EvilDennisR> nickrud: true
<doubled> anyone here who uses pidgin ?
<EvilDennisR> doubled: Me..
<blade_> too late...already did what evildennis told me to do
<Dusk_> hi there..i have a slow connection on ubuntu 8.04.
<blade_> now what?
<mudit> i never took a backup so it is messed up again
<mudit> now even ctrl alt f1 is not working
<doubled> EvilDennisR: i was wondering what the button on the bottom right is, just above the text field
<EvilDennisR> doubled: The one with the image on it ? Click it; it sets a buddy icon for all of your accoutns
<doubled> ah ok, thanks :)
<nickrud> mudit did you run the command I gave you earlier?
<EvilDennisR> blade_: run firefox
<EvilDennisR> blade_: Should be all set
<mudit> i cant go to command only with ctrl-alt-f1
<blade_> evildennisr: AHHHH....*sighs in relief* finally...thank you so much
<mudit> nickrud is there some other way ?
<nickrud> mudit you can run that in a terminal in the gui, or boot into recovery mode and type it there, then type exit
<blade_> i dont know what the problem was...but its fixed...
<EvilDennisR> blade_: You had an old version of firefox in /opt/
<nickrud> blade_ you were running the firefox install in /opt/firefox , not the ubuntu install
<blade_> any idea how or why that happened?
<EvilDennisR> blade_: the 'firefox' executable was linking to that old version, and it didn't get updated when dpkg installed the new version of firefox
<blade_> i never did anything with the firefox install...
<Guest85269> how do i install a program
<EvilDennisR> blade_: You got firefox in /opt somehow
<RiotingPacifist> i need to manually install some source code for a ubuntu package, where to i put it so that compilers know its thier?
<nickrud> blade_ when you installed that version in /opt, you created that link in /usr/bin somehow. Probably by hand :)
<cjae> how do i switch from monitor 2 monitor (separate x server screens - no xinearama etc) with just the keyboard
<blade_> yes i caught that...but any idea how that could have happened?
<hittingpilot> nickrud: i like compiz, but the 3d widow pop out is bothering me
<EvilDennisR> blade_: Either you did it, or someone told you to do it
<cjae> genii, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition
<EvilDennisR> blade_: It didn't happen by magic
<brandonc503> hey all
<nickrud> RiotingPacifist anywhere, a good place is a new directory under home
<mudit> nickrud, how to run hardy in recovery mode ?
<EvilDennisR> !hi | brandonc503
<ubottu> brandonc503: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Guest85269> how do i install a program in ubuntu?
<brandonc503> how can i see my ip behind network? of incividual comp
<EvilDennisR> mudit: hit esc when its booting up
<EvilDennisR> mudit: select (recovery mode)
<nickrud> mudit when you boot, you should see something about grub 1.5 starting/loading, hit escape and you will see a menu
<cjae> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition from a setup like this
<blade_> i wouldnt think so...but i fresh installed this system from gutsy...then updated a few weeks ago to hardy...and never changed ANYTHING about firefox...
<brandonc503> running ff
<brandonc503> fawn that is
<blade_> hense my confusion...
<chron82> Does anyone know how to install rdesktop 1.6 on Ubuntu 8.04?
<RiotingPacifist> nickrud: but when i run make on other programs how will it know that the files exist
<Spender> hey guys should /boot partition be on primary or logical partition?
<EvilDennisR> brandonc503: ifconfig
<brandonc503> thanks
<mudit> go it
<nickrud> RiotingPacifist you would be in that directory when you run make
<chuy_max> hi, everytime I encrypt something in nautilus, do I have to decrypt it to read the files?, can't I just open them without leaving de-encrypted files? (maybe using a temp file or something)
<mudit> got it
<blade_> oh well....thank you for the help...
<mudit> what should i select, resume, dpkg,root,xfix
<mudit> ?
<Mr_Bad_News> where are the default icons
<Mr_Bad_News> they're not in /usr/share/icons
<sun01tech> Spender: i put mine on primary mostly...do you want to dual boot?
<nickrud> xfix sounds good, but I have no idea where you are ;)
<cjae> how do i switch from monitor 2 monitor (separate x server screens - no xinearama etc) with just the keyboard no mouse
<cjohnson> Spender, mine is logical and works fine
<cjohnson> Spender, but I also put grub on my mbr
<joaopinto> Mr_Bad_News, also /usr/share/pixmaps
<EvilDennisR> /usr/share/icons/
<Mr_Bad_News> thanks joaopinto
<chron82> Spender... Whatcha makin?
<RiotingPacifist> ickrud: im not looking to make the program (wireless-tools), im trying to make NetworkManager, when i try to ./autogen it complains that im missing wireless-tools (im not but i cant install wireless-tools-dev), hwo do i make the autogen find the source for a differnt program, sorry if im not explaining this every well
<Spender> cjhonson, Yeah i'm going to dualboot with xp already installed. I'm planning on having /,/boot/hom,linux-swap. Just don't know what needs to be on primary and what needs to be on logical
<Jack_Sparrow> Mr_Bad_News which icon are you trying to find
<Mr_Bad_News> just xchats
<Mr_Bad_News> i couldnt remember where it was
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i get compiz to start with xfce?
<cjohnson> Spender, I made windows Primary, because I find it to be whiney when it's not, and the rest are logical. I installed grub to the MBR, and I have it chainload the windows bootloader or ubuntu
<nickrud> RiotingPacifist if you can't get the wireless-tools-dev, you would need to alter the make file to look for the include files where ever you have the headers for wireless tools
<nickrud> RiotingPacifist why in the world do you need to compile NetworkManager?
<doubled> is it possible to download compiz addons ?
<chron82> When I try to install rdesktop 1.6... I receive the error "C compiler cannot create executables"
<VladimirMelo> anyone here running ubuntu on macbook?
<mudit> nickrud, i am getting error Failed To initialize HAL
<mudit> lol
<mudit> though my resolution is good now
<sun01tech> Spender: you can four primaries i think
<nickrud> mudit ouch. I've heard of that, but never had to troubleshoot it myself
<mudit> and Error activating XKB
<nickrud> mudit try rebooting one more time, possibly they didn't get initialized properly with the xfix boot
<RiotingPacifist> the one in hardy is giving me a memory leak, i want  to figure out if its fixed upstream.
<nickrud> chron82 install   build-essential  , that will give you a compiler
<zetsumei> hi hi
<Guest85269> CAN ANY ONE HELP ME?????
<joaopinto> !Caps | Guest11056
<ubottu> Guest11056: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<mudit> lol, ubuntu has got better support than windows
<doubled> Guest85269: what do you need help with ? :p
<Guest85269> well obviosly not the amount of times ive asked a question
<Guest85269> hi doubled,just how to install a program
<chron82> nickrud: I tried that and I recieved an error.. let me see what is was
<HymnToLife> 4!patience | Guest85269
<joaopinto> Guest11056, be patient, if no one answered is because no has an answer for you
<doubled> Guest85269: which program would you like to install ?
<balzac> does anyone have ubuntu on a macbook air?
<HymnToLife> !software | Guest85269
<ubottu> Guest85269: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<linux_> hi ppl
<Guest85269> azureus, but want to understand how to install any program i like
<linux_> can someone help me :D
<balzac> I want hardy heron on a macbook air
<Yasumoto> linux_: sure, what's up?
<balzac> anyone doing that?
<linux_> i have problem whit misql
<Guest75066> mysql and verlihub
<joaopinto> Guest11056, Applications, Add/Remove
<doubled> i will talk to you in query
<zetsumei> What do i need to set up a traffic shaping server
<chron82> nickrud: When I run apt-get install build-essential I get this error: "E: Couldn't find package build-essential"
<joaopinto> doubled, the help should be provided on the channel so that other may also learn from it
<Yasumoto> Guest75066: try to write out your question, and if someone knows the answer, I'm sure they'll try to help
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest75066 How to install anything in Ubuntu: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<nickrud> !hardysources | chron82 (do this, then try again)
<ubottu> chron82 (do this, then try again): In System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (hardy-security) and (hardy-updates).
<doubled> oh ok.
<Jack_Sparrow> chron82 did you enable the right repos
<Jack_Sparrow> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<nickrud> slow, Jack_Sparrow ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<DanielRM> Is there any way to specify the video driver you want to use on bootup from GRUB?
<Commie_Jebus> I cant beleve it...
<robuntu> ﻿i just installed my graphics drivers but i keep loading into low graphics mode, and the xorg.0.log says "(II) LoadModule: "vesa"" and it should be the nvidia module right, can i just change it in the log file or i figure its a log file, so the changes must be made elsewhere.
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud I smashed a finger this am.. typing is tough
<joaopinto> DanielRM, not the video driver, but the resolution, yes, I don't rememebr the option right now
<Commie_Jebus> almost all my gsames are linux-based or linux-ports O.O
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow quit messing with tools, they don't suit you then (rflol)
<Commie_Jebus> I never thought you could be a linux gamer..
 * Commie_Jebus nods
<doubled> Guest85269: you can install software in 4 different ways ( at least thats how i do it ) you can go to Apllications and then to add\remove programs. Second option is to go to System then Administration and then Synaptic. Third way is to download .deb packages from the internet for the program you like. the forementioned is all for linux apllications
<bogey-> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Biscuite> i have a problem whit verlihub and mysql i compiled and make install but when i finish the configuration is telling me "verlihub's mysql tables not found"
<sun01tech> balzac: you still there
<balzac> yo
<bogey-> !apt-get | guest85269
<ubottu> guest85269: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<sun01tech> balzac: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Macbook_Air
<balzac> thanks
<sun01tech> np
<doubled> if you want to install windows programs, install "Wine" via one of the forementioned posibilities. Then after thats installed you can right click on the .exe and say you wanna run it with Wine.
<balzac> I found that and I guess that means I can put gutsy on a macbook air, but I'm wondering if it will work when I upgrade to hardy
<robuntu> ﻿i just installed my graphics drivers but i keep loading into low graphics mode, and the xorg.0.log says "(II) LoadModule: "vesa"" and it should be the nvidia module right, can i just change it in the log file or i figure its a log file, so the changes must be made elsewhere.
<mudit> and wht abt the error, Error activating XKB configuration
<movEDX> ANyone know where I can get a list of Ubuntu Hardy mirrors? I currently have my own mirror on my laptop, but I wanna give the laptop to my old man, so I'll need to use the public mirrors now.
<mudit> robuntu are you on dell ?
<carib909> Please help a Newb: I cannot get my Computer speakers to play only my headset. How do I change that?
<joaopinto> !mirrors | movEDX
<ubottu> movEDX: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<kshah> whatever the last update did, it fixed my eSATA problem that I've been moaning about in here for days
<movEDX> joaopinto: cheers mate
<joaopinto> movEDX, you can also select the mirror from Software Sources
<zetsumei> can anyone point me in the way of how to set up traffic shaping
<chron82> hmm
<chron82> I'm trying some of what you said
<robuntu> mudit: i have a dell monitor hp sys
<carib909> Please help a Newb: I cannot get my Computer speakers to play only my headset. How do I change that?
<chron82> How can I check that my repos are correct and working correctly?
<Biscuite> can someone tell me what mean this "/usr/local/bin/vh_install: line 74: 19024 Aborted                 (core dumped) $bindir/verlihub 22 >&/dev/null
<Biscuite> ERROR: verlihub's mysql tables do not exist, cannot continue installation
<Biscuite> " i have mysql installed and running verlihub comfigured and compiled where is the problem can someone tell me plzzz
<nickrud> chron82 that factoid I gave you gives you step by step instructions
<mudit> and what nvidia card you have ?
<sun01tech> balzac: you already have ubuntu on your mac?
<glitsj16> robuntu: correct, you'll need to change it with "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" (after the usual backup for safety with sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.robuntu for ex.)
<balzac> no, I haven't bought it yet
<fj1200> As best I can tell, I an running Firefox RC2 (last updated June 10th Build 2008061015), looked in both Synaptic and via the update manager and can't see the Final release. Even looked in hardy-proposed.. yet the banner claims it is released. What am I missing?
<Seablue> question
<mudit> nickrus i am getting this error, Error activating XKB configuration
<balzac> but I've got xubuntu on an old imac
<Seablue> what is "sudo nano"?
<mudit> nickrud *
<Seablue> what would that do?
<nickrud> mudit still, on a fresh boot?
<sun01tech> balzac: which one do you want to install hardy heron?
<power2theplankto> i've been getting a problem with ffmpeg, i noticed some discussion of it on google, but i don't see how to fix it, the error is with converting AVIs to DV, i get the following error: http://pastebin.com/m3dc0eeb4
<Pici> Seablue: open up a text edior with root privleges.
<balzac> I'll be buying the macbook air soon to put ubuntu on. Hopefully I can install the free software only option.
<balzac> hardy on the macbook air
<chron82> nickrud: I had those options checked
<Tophat> power2theplankto - do you have the ubuntu restricted extras installed?
<Seablue> pici: can't
<glitsj16> fj1200: perhaps you are on an exotic mirror that hasn't been updated yet ?
<mudit> yeah the HAL error is gone, but the XKB error is still there
<sun01tech> balzac: thats the old mac ?
<Pici> Seablue: Can't what?
<carib909> Please help a Newb: I cannot get my Computer speakers to play only my headset. How do I change that?
<balzac> the old one is the imac
<fj1200> Any way to force the mirror?
<power2theplankto> i am not sure if i do Tophat
<balzac> i'm going to sell that one for $100
<power2theplankto> how can i check that
<nickrud> chron82 hm, build-essential is in the main repo.  try sudo apt-get update , then apt-cache policy build-essential.  Put the results on paste.ubuntu.com
<Pici> Seablue: Are you getting an error?
<mvinsc> hello, sometimes when i open firefox it has no window. sometimes it's just firefox and sometimes it's all my windows.
<mudit> macbook air is old... lol
<sun01tech> balzac: well the link shows yoou how to install hardy heron on macbook air
<balzac> really?
<nickrud> mudit not sure then. I've never had to run down that error before.
<glitsj16> fj1200: don't know how to do that manually, but in "software sources" you can do it via GUI
<mvinsc> when i close firefox they all come back
<balzac> ok, I thought it was just gutsy on that page
<chron82> I'm getting 111 connection refused
<balzac> thanks again sun01tech
<Tophat> power2thepankto - Applications > Add/Remove Programs > change the 'Supported software' to 'all software' and search for 'Ubuntu Restricted' and install that.
<sun01tech> np
<fj1200> Will go try that
<johncoltrane> does anyone know if you can change grub's root option in menu.lst to something other than the root of a partition?
<Biscuite> /usr/local/bin/vh_install: line 74: 19024 Aborted                 (core dumped) $bindir/verlihub 22 >&/dev/null
<Biscuite> ERROR: verlihub's mysql tables do not exist, cannot continue installation
<Biscuite> can some one tell me where is wrong ?
<carib909> Please help a Newb: I cannot get my Computer speakers to play only my headset. How do I change that?I Am using Totem-Gstreamer[ubuntu 8.04LTS]
<power2theplankto> ok thanks i'll let you know if that works
<Biscuite> i have mysql up and runing verlihub compiled and configured
<Ntemis> hello
<nickrud> chron82 ah. system->admin->software sources, try another 'Download from'
<Tophat> johncoltrane - what else did you wanna boot to?
<mudit> ok now i want to install drivers for my nVidia graphics card
<mudit> and envyNG is not helping
<fj1200> Nope, its not the server (currently set to "Main Server")
<Exteris> #ubuntu-xxx
<Tophat> mudit - System > Restricted Hardware (or Hardware Devices)
<Tophat> Mudit - then enable it.
<bits> how do I uninstall Ubuntu?? I can't seem to remove grub
<glitsj16> johncoltrane: the grub root doesn't have to be the first partiton no, just make sure thazt groot points to your actual partition that has the grub files on it
<johncoltrane> Tophat: I'm trying to boot to the contents of a bootable ISO that I copied to a folder in one of my partitions
<chron82> hmm... Maybe my firewall is blockingit
<bits> !uninstall | bits
<Sanketsu> Not sure if this is the right place, but...  I've recently upgraded to Hardy and now most of my icon sets no longer work, any one have some ideas on how to fix this?
<carib909> Please help a Newb: I cannot get my Computer speakers to play only my headset. How do I change that?I Am using Totem-Gstreamer[ubuntu 8.04LTS]
<chron82> I'm at work so its possible
<guido> is this javas latest package version? "sun-java6-bin"
<Tophat> johncoltrane - you can try and edit your menu.lst to add the location (dont delete the ubuntu from the list) and give it a shot.
<HardDisk> guido, yes
<guido> thx
<bits> is there a cli command to format a hard drive?
<robuntu> ﻿glitsj16: i had already changed the drivers in the conf file to nvidia, from nv, but i still boot into low graphics mode, is there something else i need to change in there
<Jack_Sparrow> mkfs
<Tophat> carib909 - how does it only work through the headset ?  dont you plug your headset into your speakers?
<kininj1> bits:  fdisk
<GreenDelta> hey i have the following problem: i installed xampp being su (i had to be). it made a new folder (/opt/lampp/lampp) and i want to make new folders and datas in this folder but i cant cause "i am not the owner of this folder" how can i become owner of this folder???
<carib909> No Tophat, using USB headset
<KyleK> bits: fdisk and mkfs.<fs name>
<bits> kininj1: can't seem to understand how to work it
<nickrud> chron82 that's possible.
<Drk_Guy> Hi guys!
<mudit> tophat, lol that is the option that gets my raphics messed up
<kininj1> bits: man fdisk
<kininj1> There are some good tutorials out there, ask Google
<bits> lol tried that :)
<Flannel> GreenDelta: you use sudo to do copy stuff.  Also, you may want to think about a proper LAMP stack instead of xampp
<Drk_Guy> Is there anyway to export Rythmbox's playlists?
<RAdams> Does anyone here have Wireshark working with a restricted Broadcom wireless driver?
<chron82> nickrud: That blows, haha
<Tophat> carib909 - and your speakers are plugged into the computer directly throug the 1/4 inch cable?
<nickrud> GreenDelta   sudo chown -R <youruser>:<youruser> /opt/lamp/
<GreenDelta> and how can i copy stuff using sudo?
<carib909> I/8th cable
<GreenDelta> cp?
<johncoltrane> Tophat: the contents of the ISO are in a folder in my windows partition, I changed the setting in menu.lst to: rootnoverify (hd0,1)/ISO/ and it boots into windows
<RAdams> GreenDelta: sudo cp
<johncoltrane> is that the right syntax?
<nickrud> GreenDelta yes, sudo cp . Or change the ownership as above
<robuntu> ﻿glitsj16: i had already changed the drivers in the conf file to nvidia, from nv, but i still boot into low graphics mode, is there something else i need to change in there
<Drk_Guy> Hi GreenDelta!
<lenswipe> frit frot frit frot...
<Tophat> RAdams - i use the broadcom drivers from Ndiswrapper and it works better.  never  got it working with the open drivers.
<GreenDelta> oh hi drk ^
<onthefence928> !GTK2
<ubottu> Factoid gtk2 not found
<lenswipe> hiya GreenDelta
<carib909> Any ideas Tophat?
<lenswipe> !is
<ubottu> Factoid is not found
<mudit> ok before i mess up with anything, i want to take a back up of my current settings, how can i do it
<Tophat> carib909 - you got onboard sound or pci card?
<onthefence928> lenswipe: lawl!
<glitsj16> robuntu: could be, could you paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf please ?
<carib909> Onboard
<lenswipe> onthefence928: ty :P
<Tophat> carib909 - what board?  are the speakers turned on and turned up.
<carib909> Onboard works when I use audacity, speakers play fine...
<nickrud> mudit save all the files/directories starting with a period in your home directory, and  see clone below
<mudit> so that i can do an easy restore later
<nickrud> !clone | mudit
<ubottu> mudit: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Ntemis> hello
<lenswipe> !is fkin well
<EvilDennisR> mudit: What are you doing again ?
<Tophat> carib909 - explain a little bit.
<ubottu> Factoid is fkin well not found
<mudit> ubottu are you a bot ?
<ubottu> Factoid are you a bot ? not found
<Ntemis> i need some  information
<Pici> mudit: Yes, its a bot.
<glitsj16> robuntu: might be a missing "modes" line in the Screen section, if you paste your xorg.conf i'll check
<Drk_Guy> mudit, it's logical, it's a bot
<nickrud> !botabuse | lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Riotta> haha
<carib909> All system sounds work fine. Sound when Ubuntu boots, sound when mp3's are played in audacity, but all other sound programs only work through headset.
<lenswipe> everyone type !is fucking well
<Riotta> ubottu: rocks
<ubottu> Factoid rocks not found
<Riotta> :D
<mudit> i am trying to fix my graphics again, lol
<Drk_Guy> !botabuse | Riotta
<ubottu> Riotta: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Ntemis> is ther a distro based on ubuntu but used lxde and pacman file manager?
<Tophat> can we calm down with the bots?
<Riotta> hehe
<zetsumei> can anyone point me in the way of how to set up traffic shaping
<kshah> hi, anyone using rhythm box know if I can have my home/library folder on my external?
<HardDisk> Ntemis, not that I'm aware off, but you can add pacman easily and make it your default.
<nickrud> kshah yes
<HardDisk> kshah, you can certainly move your /home/ to another partition yes.
<Ntemis> how?
<HardDisk> Ntemis, ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<Ntemis> i mean if i switch to lxde can i make pacman my default?
<Sanketsu> Not sure if this is the right place, but...  I've recently upgraded to Hardy and now most of my icon sets no longer work, any one have some ideas on how to fix this?
<runge> hi. anybody knows if dell offers ubuntu in sweden?`its hard to navigate their webpage..
<glitsj16> Ntemis: why not run lxde and install that filemanager, don't know of any distro that comes with that combo natively
<belendax> @seen a
<belendax> ! seen a
<robuntu> ﻿glitsj16: i had already changed the drivers in the conf file to nvidia, from nv, but i still boot into low graphics mode, is there something else i need to change in there
<ubottu> Factoid seen a not found
<kshah> HardDisk: I'm not moving home to another partition, I'm specifying a directory on an external as the library home
<johncoltrane> Tophat: do you think:   rootnoverify   (hd0,1)/ISO/     is the right syntax
<belendax> !seen a
<HardDisk> kshah, same thing..just done differently
<Tophat> johncoltrane - hold on lemme look at some stuffs
<HardDisk> kshah, library home then yea do it via rythmbox
<glitsj16> robuntu: guess you missed my paste request, yes, could be a missing "modes" line in there, hard to tell without seeing it :)
<enaner> i wanna run a server on one computer and desktop on another ... but i want to use the same monitor, keyboard, n mouse for both... n have the option to easily switch back and forth ... how do i do this?
<nickrud> kshah yes, just import the folders from the hard drive. I have had that setup when I was sharing this disk with windows.
<HardDisk> enaner, kvm switch
<nickrud> enaner use ssh to access the server from the desktop
<kshah> nickrud: yeah, exactly, i'm sharing the music library between this mac and my desktop, cool
<EvilDennisR> enaner: buy a kvm switch, or use vnc to remote desktop
<HardDisk> enaner, or ssh as nick said :)
<robuntu> ﻿glitsj16: sorry, small screen, uh can i show you my log and conf files in chat?
<glitsj16> robuntu: sure, pm me
<EvilDennisR> !pastebin > robuntu
<RabidWeezle> Hey all, I wanna make a link on my desktop to a swf loaded in firefox, what's the command? I know with url's it's firefox -url <whatever.com>
<RabidWeezle> but this is a file on my hard drive
<RabidWeezle> it's for a swf based mmorpg
<RabidWeezle> that runs off the hard drive
<enaner> HardDisk:  so i shud install the server on another computer by first using the monitor using only on that ... and after that can you help me with the SSH ... i never used it
<HardDisk> !ssh | enaner
<ubottu> enaner: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
 * EvilDennisR facepalms at enaner 
<HardDisk> enaner, it's pretty straightforward
<Tophat> !pastebin > Tophat
<HardDisk> enaner, or even using vnc, which is built into your desktop
<carib909> All system sounds work fine. Sound when Ubuntu boots, sound when mp3's are played in audacity, but all other sound programs only work through headset.
<chron82> Nickrud: Now I got a little further
<chron82> Nickrud: Now when I type ./configure it installs for a while and then gives me the error "Could not find X Window System headers/libraries."
<cedx> enner: may like this http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/
<carib909> On ubuntu 8.04, anyone know how to change default from headset to speakers?
<nickrud> chron82 try   apt-get build-dep network-manager-gnome , that should get you all the deps you need
<nightrow> i have a problem: after removing compiz, i lost window border. Someone said to type kwin --replace, which works, but i have to type it at each session startup. How can i fix that ? (i'm on kde)
<Tophat> john -you still here?
<FuRom> I'm about to install the kde desktop, which package should I install, KDE or KDE4?
<johncoltrane> yeah
<nickrud> FuRom xubuntu-desktop
<Sanketsu> I've recently upgraded to Hardy and now most of my icon sets no longer work, any one have some ideas on how to fix this?
<nickrud> FuRom scratch that, kubuntu-desktop
<mudit> nickrud, how to save them  >>>> mudit save all the files/directories starting with a period in your home directory, and see clone below
<whileimhere> Afternoon all. I see that XFCE has many of the apps for GNOME is XFCE really just a scaled back GNOME GTK version?
<chron82> Nickrud: Coulnd't find package build-dep
<mudit> is there any command to save them
<johncoltrane> Tophat: yup, any ideas?
<carib909> On ubuntu 8.04, anyone know how to change default from headset to speakers?
<nickrud> mudit what I did was hit ctl-h in the file manager (shows them all)
<EvilDennisR> whileimhere: xfce uses the gtk librarys, the same as gnome
<FuRom> nickrud, I don't have the package "﻿kubuntu-desktop" o_o''
<nickrud> chron82   sudo apt-get build-dep network-manager-gnome
<nickrud> FuRom ubuntu?
<mudit> yeah i can see them all
<EvilDennisR> FuRom: yeah you do, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<nickrud> !hardysources | FuRom (check this)
<ubottu> FuRom (check this): In System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (hardy-security) and (hardy-updates).
<FuRom> nickrud, nvm... oddly, I typed sudo apt-get install ﻿kubuntu-desktop earlier and it failed, I guessed I typed it wrong or something
<FuRom> nickrud, EvilDennisR, thanks
<carib909> On ubuntu 8.04, anyone know how to change default from headset to speakers?
<mudit> nickrud, i see them all, now what ?
<nickrud> mudit drag & drop to your backup medium. Then when you do your reinstall, make a separate /home partition so you never have to do this again
<Tophat> johncoltrane - http://paste.ubuntu.com/21446/
<carib909> On ubuntu 8.04, anyone know how to change default from headset to speakers?
<chron82> Sweeeet
<Matrixberyl> hi all
<chron82> You da man.. Thanks
<chron82> I got rdesktop 1.6 installed now
<chron82> Thanks nickrud
<Jack_Sparrow> carib909 /join #alsa  they should be able to help with that
<carib909> cool thanks
<Matrixberyl> who know wehere i can find foxyproxy for firefox 3??
<guido> i have installed sun-java6-jre, bin, plugin and i still cant watch youtube videos
<carib909> # alsa
<guido> any clues?
<guido> flash is already installed
<Matrixberyl> OR could someone tell me wehre i can finde a vpn connection like cyberghost(do not need openvpn)
<halflife08> hello folks, i am having trouble with wordpress time settings, the post shows an hour behind the correct time, i checked the server time and it is set ot the right time, i checked the date setting, the utc time shown thre is an hour behind, any recoomendations ?
<chori> after upgrading to the latest ati drivers my computer keeps rebooting when trying to play movies. Cant find anything in the logs. Anyone have any tips?
<Lapsus_> Hello everyone, I've just installed ubuntu on my eeePC710, but the password that I entered doesn't work, and I can't reset it by getting into the root shell and using passwd either. Any ideas on how I could reset it?
<Lapsus_> Ideally without reinstalling again
<Matrixberyl> who know wehere i can find foxyproxy for firefox 3??
<Matrixberyl> OR could someone tell me wehre i can finde a vp
<mudit> nickrud, what i want is to backup my system setting so if i mess up my settings again I could restore them easily
<Matrixberyl> OR could someone tell me wehre i can finde a vpn like cyberghost
<mudit> do i have to take them to an external media ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lapsus_ Lost your password? Reboot the box and choose "recovery " from the grub menu - the console right at the very very start - then well when the box boots type "passwd YourUserNameHere" and choose your new password and type reboot and all will be good
<mudit> it can't be done otherwise ?
<nickrud> mudit that's it. Those dot files are where your personal settings are kept. And I was assuming a new install. Just stick them in a folder somewhere if you're just saving them
<guido> i have installed sun-java6-jre, bin, plugin and i still cant watch youtube videos, any clues? flash is already installed
<jagggy> how to add a user so he can sudo su ?
<johncoltrane> Tophat: Do those instructions work for any ISO or only for a Knoppix live cd?
<Lapsus_> Thanks Jack_Sparrow, I'll give it a shot.
<johncoltrane> bootable ISO*
<joaopinto> jagggy, add him to the admin group
<Mo0oSaH> I cannot tap on my mousepad to click even though it is checked in the mouse options.. what could be wrong
<Tophat> johncoltrane - should be good for any iso. just change knoppix to your iso
<Jack_Sparrow> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Sanketsu> I've recently upgraded to Hardy and now most of my icon sets no longer work, any one have some ideas on how to fix this?
<jagggy> joaopinto, how?
<graydot> when will the official repos have banshee version 1? i have 0.13. Or could someone point out where i can find out?
<joaopinto> jagggy, System -> Admin -> Users an groups
<insurin> How do I keep a job running in the background on a shell, for example i'm doing a search and it takes a while so I hit ctrl+z to come out back to my prompt. Does this mean that the find command has stopped and will only resume when I do fg 1 ?
<Tophat> jack_sparrow - we got it, he's wanting to have GRUB load an ISO image he unpacked on his HDD.
<joaopinto> guido, the flash plugin for me only works with firefox2
<guido> i have ffox 3
<joaopinto> with firefox3 I just get a gray image on the flash areas
<guido> i get a blank
<Jack_Sparrow> Tophat np.
<joaopinto> install the firefox-2 package and try with it
<mudit> and when i want o restore the setting i just do, !clone
<Lapsus_> Jack_Sparrow: I just tried, and I've got the right username, but it gives a "Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication info" "password unchanged" error.
<nickrud> insurin run it with & , or after you hit ctl-z type bg
<johncoltrane> Tophat: Thanks I'll try it and le tyou know
<joaopinto> guido, you have installed the flash plugin from the repositories right ?
<Tophat> joncoltrane - good luck!
<jislaaik> graydot : http://banshee-project.org/download/
<guido> hmm, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Lapsus_ Did you install ubuntu hardy or the eeeubuntu
<insurin> nickrud after doing ctrl+z if I type bg I can see it searching again
<nickrud> insurin that's running in the background. are you trying to not see the output?
<guido> joaopinto: yes
<guido> joaopinto: why?
<joaopinto> just checking
<Lapsus_> Jack_Sparrow: I wasn't aware that there was an eeebuntu. I Installed from a hardy iso on a usb stick that I prepared with UNetbootin.
<insurin> yes, I just want to come back to it after a few mins to see the final result
<IronMaiden> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> Lapsus_ YOur problems started there...  look for the eeeubuntu and they have their own support...
<nickrud> insurin you can do > file.txt , the output is redirected there.
<zangaman> hi all can anyone help me with an wirless problem?
<guido> joaopinto: flashplugin-nonfree
<joaopinto> ok
<guido> that one
<joaopinto> so like i said, try with ff2
<nickrud> insurin or, do shift-ctl-tab, and get another tab in the terminal :)
<fj1200> zangman: what is the problem
<Lapsus_> Jack_Sparrow: I was following the instructions on the ubuntu wiki, but I'll give eeebuntu a shot, I guess. Thanks.
<guido> getting ff2? or the pacjage?
<Hattori> hi, i wish to execute "socks5-rev26/bin/./socks5 socks5.conf" every time system boots, or each time the program crash.. how can i do that? once the program is launched it asks for a password too..
<IronMaiden> i made a website for ubutun and linux movies like youtube... with many movies like windows vs linux very funy pls visit it and say my how i can make it better. www.thetube.de.ms
<joaopinto> getting firefox-2
<Jack_Sparrow> Lapsus_ pendrivelinux
<Jack_Sparrow> .com
<guido> ok, thx
<Sanketsu> I've recently upgraded to Hardy and now most of my icon sets no longer work, any one have some ideas on how to fix this?  Human still works, but I like lush and Tango and they don't work anymore.
<joaopinto> IronMaiden, please stop spamming
<zangaman> fj1200 i have an laptop toshiba satelite p200 and my wirless is not active,how can i enable the wirless?
<insurin> ok, nice one, i'll have a dabble now
<EvilDennisR> joaopinto: Why are you getting firefox2
<EvilDennisR> joaopinto: install the libflash plugin
<nickrud> IronMaiden the people in #ubuntu-offtopic might be interested in critiquing your site
<EvilDennisR> flashplugin-nonfree, and one other one
<zangaman> i am new in linux
<fj1200> zangaman: is the wireless card powered on?
<Matrixberyl> AHHHH COULD SOMEONE GIVE ME A CODE FOR GIVING ME INFORMATION ABOUT MY TV CART?
<EvilDennisR> !flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> EvilDennisR: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<joaopinto> EvilDennisR, the flash plugin just renders a gray window with ff3, it works fine with ff2
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud a bit late  :)
<guido> EvilDennisR: which one u say?
<nickrud> dang
<jengelh2> Matrixberyl: your cart is empty.
<zangaman> ies fj is on
<Hattori> hi, i wish to execute "socks5-rev26/bin/./socks5 socks5.conf" every time system boots, or each time the program crash.. how can i do that? once the program is launched it asks for a password too..
<EvilDennisR> joaopinto: exit firefox, open it back up - that happens to me sometimes too
<Jack_Sparrow> Matrixberyl Not if you cant control yourself and not shout
<Matrixberyl> SRY;)
<joaopinto> EvilDennisR, I know, it happens randomly, but I never experienced it with ff2
<fj1200> zangaman: what does the command "iwconfig <whatever the interface is>" produce
<EvilDennisR> joaopinto: You could use one of the other flash players (Which I think suck far more than flashplugin-nonfree)
<HeN> can someone recommend a FTP client that supports ssl and socks5?
<Hattori> hi, i wish to execute "socks5-rev26/bin/./socks5 socks5.conf" every time system boots, or each time the program crash.. how can i do that? once the program is launched it asks for a password too..
<EvilDennisR> joaopinto: Hopefully the adobe guys will get on a new version for ff3
<jengelh2> HeN: lftp has ssl
<zangaman> how can i paste from the terminal
<zangaman> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> zangaman add shift to the command
<Hattori> zangaman: shift + ins
<Jeruvy> I noticed that with hardy brother-lpr-drivers-extra is now included.  So to get this printer working do I just install this package?  What about cups/ipp?
<HeN> jengelh2, anything with a gui maybe?
<Jack_Sparrow> zangaman ctrl+shoft+C or V
<Jack_Sparrow> shift
<nickrud> Hattori you would need to write a script that checks for the program, and restarts it if it's not running. You could initate the script from /etc/rc.local
<johncoltrane> Tophat:  So root should be my linux partition and fromhd=/dev should be the folder with the ISO?
<fj1200> zangaman: do you know what interface the wireless card is using?, likely eth1 or wlan0
<zangaman> imediat i paste
<Tophat> yes sirr
<Next1> I'm trying to write a simple C program in Kdevelop and I do not find any BUILD option under the build menu. There is only a Stop option, which is grayed-out. Any ideas?
<Hattori> nickrud: any script example?
<zangaman> alin@alin-laptop:~$ iwconfig
<zangaman> lo        no wireless extensions.
<zangaman> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<Bravo7> Hi i have question i have install xp to a 15 partation and another partation which have 7.10 ubutnu and updated to 8.04 . The question is i have 2 different stuff on my grub . how can i change it.
<graydot> thanks jislaaik
<nickrud> Hattori not off hand.
<zangaman> any sugestion??
<fj1200> zangman: eth0 is likely your 10/100 Mbit ethernet connection, wireless card will be most likely eth1 or wlan0
<carlisle> WHat's the best way to install GRUB without having to reinstall Ubuntu from scratch?
<zangaman> how can i activate?
<guido> joaopinto: where do i get ff3 now u know? in ff.com they already offer ff3
<Myrtti> !ff3
<ubottu> Firefox 3 Final is currently mirroring to the package repositories.  Please be patient. For best results, do not install via archives downloaded from mozilla.com.
<joaopinto> I am already using the final :P
<carlisle> WHat's the best way to install GRUB without having to reinstall Ubuntu from scratch?
<fj1200> zangaman: did it ever work?
<zangaman> i have heurd that i must instal a win apliction
<ReVoLveR> hello. I cannot watch clips from my browser. youtube works but few other sites doesn't. can anyone help me?
<zangaman> fj1200 in vista it work
 * OoN_Boy brb restart
<zangaman> but wen i switch onlminuc only on utp cable works
<Pici> !grub > carlisle (Please see the private messsage from ubottu)
<carlisle> still down, it seems
<ReVoLveR> hello. I cannot watch clips from my browser. youtube works but few other sites doesn't. can anyone help me?
<zangaman> i ussed only wirless for 3 months but in vista.... on linux not working the wirless??
<Sanketsu> I've recently upgraded to Hardy and now most of my icon sets no longer work, any one have some ideas on how to fix this?  Human still works, but I like lush and Tango and they don't work anymore.
<fj1200> zangaman: for some wireless cards you need to use ndiswrapper to install the Windows device driver for your particular card. Do you know what kind of card you have, especially which chipset it is using? http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/ for info on ndiswrapper
<gordonjcp> Next1: you need to configure the build options
<zangaman> yes i sow somthing
<zangaman> ateros wiress
<EvilDennisR> Sanketsu: apt-get install tango-icon-theme
<zangaman> in windows
<gordonjcp> Next1: also, I think it might need you to have a Makefile in the project directory
<Bravo7> how i change my grub
<EvilDennisR> Sanketsu: theres also tango-icon-theme-common and tango-icon-theme-extra
<Jeruvy> installed brother-lpr drivers ok, installed printer ok, not printing test page?
<Lapsus_> Jack_Sparrow: The eeebuntu site assumes that I've got a computer running linux already, but I don't, and the pendrivelinux has nothing on eeebuntu or the eeepc. What I've got so far going by the wiki is working 100% so far minus of course the password. No other ideas as to how to reset it?
<icqnumber> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Brome> Hi all. has anybody got kde 4.1b running under Ubuntu?
<pteague_work> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Next1> gordonjcp: Is there anything like the old Borland C IDE around?
<enaner> how come the videos arent uploaded via picasa ...only images show oup ... butnot the videos
<Pici> Brome: Try #kubuntu-kde4
<pteague_work> !networking
<ubottu> Factoid networking not found
<ataraxia0> did someone have trouble finding a comfortable screen resolution running 8.04 on amd64??
<fj1200> zangaman: many atheros chipsets are supported by madwifi. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=792158
<Bravo7> Pici i need help fixing and cleaning up my ubuntu grub i try to make dual boot of xp and linux
<Brome> Pici, thnx
<pteague_work> anybody have any ideas on getting bridge networking to work?  it finds the ethernet adapter, but i can't get it to do anything after that
<Quicksilva> hi does anyone how i could get my new Canon Pixma IP 2600 printer working in ubuntu,  cant find any linux driver for it
<insurin> nickrud: If I do ctrl -z in irssi, I get back to the cli, if I then type bg I see [1]+ irrsi &. Lets say I wait 5 minutes then come back with fg 1, I have 5 minutes of chat missing
<Bravo7> Pici i have something like this in my scrennn http://www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/image55.png
<fj1200> zangaman: best bet is to google "+atheros +ubuntu +<your chipset>" and get the exact instructions for the chipset
<Pici> Bravo7: Okay, what do you want to do?
<insurin> and unser jobs I see irssi stopped
<insurin> under^
<EvilDennisR> insurin: Why are you tossing irssi in the bg? Use screen if you need more terminals =)
<Pici> !screen | insurin
<ubottu> insurin: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<Sanketsu> EvilDennisR, I did that before I updated, how would I go about uninstalling?  Just apt-get uninstall tango-icon-theme ?
<insurin> hold on cockle, screen is next to learn
<Commie_Jebus> how is it that linux has MILLIONS of apps with so little market share
<EvilDennisR> Sanketsu: I thought you said you needed those icons?
<Mo0oSaH> How do I calibrate my wacom in Ubuntu?
<EvilDennisR> Sanketsu: apt-get remove
<Bravo7> Pici this pic shows what i have right now gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<insurin> just trying to learn playing with fg bg and jobs
<ferfactor> where i can find conky scripts please!!!
<icqnumber> !metalink
<ubottu> Factoid metalink not found
<Bravo7> Pici will similar its 2 recovery mode 2 generic
<EvilDennisR> insurin: Ah.. irssi isn't the program to test that out on ;)
<Sanketsu> EvilDennisR, Nope, I have them and since updating to Hardy they've ceased to function properly.
<Pici> !grub > Bravo7 (Please see the private messsage from ubottu)
<Bravo7> pici and with xp
<Pici> !dualboot | Bravo7
<ubottu> Bravo7: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Pici> Bravo7: Check out this factoid and the one the bot sent you
<EvilDennisR> Sanketsu: define ceased to function properly
<Sanketsu> I also just installed an icon set from art.gnome.org and am having the same problem.
<abdullah> m
<EvilDennisR> Sanketsu: be a little more specific..
<Mo0oSaH> !tablet | Mo0osah
<johncoltrane> Tophat: How do I know if I have the linux26 kernel and minirt26?
<abdullah> hello every body
<insurin> if I issue ctrl-z, what happens to the process, is it paused or will it continue to run
<EvilDennisR> insurin: paused
<abdullah> س
<joaopinto> insurin, it will pause
<fj1200> zangaman: enter the command "lspci | more" and look for the listing for your wireless card
<abdullah> السلام عليكم
<ferfactor> Anybody here can lend me his conky script please
<joaopinto> !ar | abdullah
<ubottu> abdullah: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<joaopinto> erm, wrong lang :P
<RAdams> lol
<EvilDennisR> heh..
<zangaman> fj i am using the pages you give mme and instaling
<insurin> so If i Bg it will continue to run
<zangaman> somting
<Tophat> you have the linux 2.6 kernel
<Sanketsu> EvilDennisR, In the appearance options Most of my icon sets are shown as red x's, and when I apply a theme, all my icons for files are all little papers, and the ubuntu icon to the left of "Applications" on the taskbar turns into a red X as well.
<Tophat> john - why not burn the ISO to a cd?
<fj1200> ping me back if it does not work
<RAdams> What's the best practice method to create a group whose members are permitted to watch packets from local network devices?
<johncoltrane> no cdrom lol
<EvilDennisR> Sanketsu: Thats because its trying to use images that don't exist..
<Tophat> john - your pc do usb boots?
<EvilDennisR> Sanketsu: apt-get install tango-icon-theme-common
<EvilDennisR> Sanketsu: if its already installed, dpkg-reconfigure tango-icon-theme-common
<johncoltrane> Tophat: Probably
<Tophat> buy a usb drive and burn the iso to the USB
<joaopinto> RAdams, such practice should be restricted to the sysadmin, the only sane way is to provide admin privileges
<Sanketsu> EvilDennisR, ok, sure, I'll try that and get back to you.
<gordonjcp> johncoltrane: do you have any machines with a CDROM drive?
<johncoltrane> Tophat: can I do that with a usb hardrive?
<RAdams> joaopinto: that makes sense. here's the essential issue, although others may come up: I want to run wireshark as something besides root:root
<pteague_work> i'm having networking problems...  any ideas on this?  it seems to find both, & both are listed in ifconfig, but i can't seem to get eth0 configured at all
<hypn0> ferfactor: there are a few .conkyrc files at http://conky.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html
<johncoltrane> gordonjcp: not at the moment
<Tophat> yuppers
<ferfactor> hypn0: i saw that page but i search differents scripts.... that show the weather!!!
<insurin> after ctrl-z if I bg will my process continue running
<Sanketsu> EvilDennisR, should I reboot after that?
<EvilDennisR> Sanketsu: no
<Sanketsu> EvilDennisR, Ok then, that didn't work.
<EvilDennisR> Sanketsu: What do you think this is? Winblowz? ;)
<Sanketsu> Still red X's
<joaopinto> RAdams, I am not sure linux allows a non root user to set promiscuous device at all
<joaopinto> erm, i mean, promiscuous mode
<johncoltrane> Tophat: how do I burn the ISO to the usb hdd? do I have a blank partition?
<RAdams> joaopinto: then why does wireshark warn that running it as root:root could be dangerous?
<Sanketsu> EvilDennisR, good point.  I'm still used to that.  I'm still fresh off the truck for the most part.
<enaner> what should i use to upload videos from my digital camera?
<EvilDennisR> Sanketsu: did you select a different theme, and then switch back to that one ?
<enaner> download*
<joaopinto> RAdams, good question :P
<gordonjcp> johncoltrane: hom
<gordonjcp> johncoltrane: you can whip the drive out and put it in another machine to install
<EvilDennisR> Sanketsu: if you didn't, exit the appearance prefs and open it again
<nickrud> insurin was away for a bit. A lot of people use screen with irssi. I don't use irssi, but there's lots on the net about how to do it
<EvilDennisR> Sanketsu: (after you installed those packages)
<MrKeuner> hello, is vino connections logged somewhere?
<johncoltrane> gordonjcp: I haven't given up on this method yet http://paste.ubuntu.com/21446/ im gonna reboot and see
<Sanketsu> EvilDennisR, I hadn't had the appearance prefs open when I did that.
<RAdams> insurin: the first result in google for "screen irssi" (no quotes) is correct.
<Sanketsu> EvilDennisR, still broken.
<metalpres> obviously this place will be a bit biased, but what do you guys think about opensuse 11 getting released?  think its good? think it can knock ubuntu off its spot as the top distro?
<EvilDennisR> Sanketsu: ok, so select a different icon set/theme and then switch back
<RAdams> !offtopic | metalpres
<ubottu> metalpres: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<enaner> QUESTION: What software should I download in order to download videos from my Sony Cybershot DSC-T200 digital camera? :) thanks for the help
<ksa3> how do you upgrade to firefox 3.0 final
<ksa3> in x64
<metalpres> meh, ok
<insurin> ok, advice has been noted.
<carlisle> Thanks Pici that worked like a charm :)
<gordonjcp> enaner: does it appear as a disk drive?
<smilin_jack> enaner, best way is to use a card reader
<enaner> smilin_jack:  wheres the card reader
<Sanketsu> EvilDennisR, Ok, I went to human and back to Tango, and then human and to lush, and then human back to Tango.  Both still not working.
<joaopinto> !ff3 | ksa3
<ubottu> ksa3: Firefox 3 Final is currently in the Hardy package repositories.  For best results, do not install via archives downloaded from mozilla.com.
<smilin_jack> enaner, $5 at most stores.. plugs into usb port
<zangaman> fj1200 private can u?
<EvilDennisR> Sanketsu: Anything in your ~/.icons/ directory ?
<enaner> gordonjcp:  my picassa downloads the photos but not the videos smilin_jack
<oc80z> anyone run Ubuntu-PowerPC , need help with hibernate/standby/resume
<smilin_jack> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<gordonjcp> enaner: can you see the camera as a drive?
<ksa3> i can't figure out how to upgrade to firefox 3 final under hardy 64 bit
<zangaman> how can i activate my wirless???
<EvilDennisR> Sanketsu: ls -ld /usr/share/icons/Tango/ (tell me if it exists)
<gordonjcp> !wireless | zangaman
<ubottu> zangaman: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Sanketsu> EvilDennisR, Just the folders Lush and Kreski-Lines
<Flare183> zangaman: What type of wireless card to you have>
<Flare183> have?*
<joaopinto> ksa3, wait, your mirror may be updated later
<oc80z> zangaman right click the Network Manager Applet
<joaopinto> you dont need to do nothing unless you get the update warning
<enaner> gordonjcp:  yes i can see it as a drive
<oc80z> ksa it may not be compatible.
<FuRom> Is it normal for KDE to be slow and unresponsive, when you install it from a gnome desktop? It just does nothing, except, kinda blink yellow, and when I click the menu, it opens up a massive blank window.
<zangaman> i don`t know aterols wirless somthing
<Pici> ksa3: Just do a regular update/upgrade
<ksa3> i haven't got updates in the past 3 weeks or more
<EvilDennisR> ksa3: alternately you can change your mirror to the main server, and apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade
<gordonjcp> enaner: can you just drag the files out?
<ksa3> how do you do that evil
<oc80z> zangaman can you see it when you (as root) ifconfig -a
<enaner> gordonjcp:  i feel stupiud now ... thankx
<gordonjcp> enaner: np
<joaopinto> ksa3, there is something wrong your repository, better change it
<Sanketsu> EvilDennisR, that returned "drwxr-xr-x 7 root root 4096 2008-06-19 11:02 /usr/share/icons/Tango/"
<zangaman> let me check oc80z
<oc80z> k
<gordonjcp> enaner: sometimes a thing is too obvious to try ;-)
<oc80z> !help standby acpi
<ubottu> oc80z: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oc80z> !help standby
<ksa3> how do i do that?
<ubottu> Factoid help standby not found
<Faust-C> would someone know how to test for mic?
<EvilDennisR> Sanketsu: huh..
<Xcaliber009> how would I enable remote session management via telnet on ubuntu server?
<Faust-C> i need a example how to use arecord
<oc80z> EvilDennisR sup homie
<EvilDennisR> Sanketsu: Did you install tango-icon-theme-common or tango-icon-theme
<Faust-C> Xcaliber009: no telnet use ssh
<Flare183> !standby | oc80z
<ubottu> Factoid standby not found
<Flare183> hehe nothing
<ksa3> how do i fix my repositories evil?
<joaopinto> Xcaliber009, install the openssh-server package
<oc80z> zangaman please talk int he channel.
<EvilDennisR> oc80z: I don't know who you are.
<ksa3> or what do you need to know
<coolasJon> Can anyone help me please, I installed truecrypt and its in the synaptic but I can't find it anywhere, please help
<Sanketsu> EvilDennisR, I...  I don't recall.  I think I did common and the two extra thingies.
<oc80z> EvilDennisR brika
<Faust-C> coolasJon: dude look under its properties
<Faust-C> coolasJon: select the pkg then select details and it will tell you all the files that got installed
<Xcaliber009> Faust-C: I'm not even sure what I need to enable in the ssh_config file to get it to work, i installed the openssh-server but I still couldn't SSH in....
<EvilDennisR> Sanketsu: I'm running out of ideas.. Log out and then log back in
<Sanketsu> Ok.
<Faust-C> Xcaliber009: did you start it
<Faust-C> Xcaliber009: wiki.ubuntu.com
<Faust-C> it has a how to
<ksa3> figured it out i think
<zangaman>       Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1b:38:46:87:ac
<zangaman>           inet addr:192.168.2.102  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<zangaman>           inet6 addr: fe80::21b:38ff:fe46:87ac/64 Scope:Link
<zangaman>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<zangaman>           RX packets:24789 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<FloodBot1> zangaman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zangaman>           TX packets:18172 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<Faust-C> anyone familiar w/ how to test a mic ?
<oc80z> Yikes
<EvilDennisR> zangaman: !pastebin
<sgros> Anyone mastered setting up wireless configurations.   I have the driver setup but it will not connect to the network?
<Xcaliber009> Faust-C: yes, and I uncommented the port field to use 2222 instead of 22, then restarted again
<oc80z> for real
<ksa3> yes, have 260 files that are updating
<Faust-C> Xcaliber009: did you connect using that port
<Xcaliber009> Faust-C: still refused the connection when attempting
<Faust-C> Xcaliber009: did you open up the fw for that port
<Xcaliber009> Faust-C: yes, i did
<Faust-C> Xcaliber009: is that port even available
<zangaman> so what i must do
<coolasJon> how do I find /usr/bin/truecrypt
<Xcaliber009> Faust-C: it's not firewalled
<zangaman> to enable my wirless?
<Faust-C> coolasJon: open a terminal and just type that cmd
<ompaul> !wireless | zangaman you need to read this and work on it
<ubottu> zangaman you need to read this and work on it: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Faust-C> Xcaliber009: is there a reason you need port 2222
<coolasJon> how do I then go about making an icon for the panel
<Faust-C> bbiab
<zangaman> ok i will try
<zangaman> how do i see what tipe is mi sistem 32 or 64 biti
<zangaman> ?
<Xcaliber009> Faust-C: not particularly, no, just wanted to use something different so not just anyone could try to SSH into the server
<joaopinto> zangaman, uname -m
<Sanketsu> EvilDennisR, I'm back, I went to go close firefox and clicked around a few more times.  I'd been trying to find something through the wonders of google to help with my problem, I think I found it though.  Although it looks like there's no /easy/ fix.
<RAdams> coolasJon: ls /usr/bin/truecrypt or use locate (see man page for locate). If you're trying to run it, you ought to be able to Alt+F2 and type truecrypt. To make an icon, take a look at a .desktop file in /usr/share/applications for a template.
<Xcaliber009> !tutorial
<ubottu> A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<RAdams> haha
<Sanketsu> EvilDennisR, Oh, I'm sorry, I forgot to put the link.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=827920
<RAdams> factoid update time
<Xcaliber009> hmm not the same as the last one haha
<zangaman> i686 this meens 32?
<joaopinto> Xcaliber009, zangaman yes
<RAdams> zangaman: yes
<zangaman> ok tks let me chek the info for wirless
<Xcaliber009> zangaman?
<creatix> hi @ll
<EvilDennisR> Sanketsu: eeh, thats probably what you don't want to do
<sgros> hi
<enaner> QUESTION: What is a decent software for editing videos on Ubuntu ... Just simple tasks like cutting certain parts out ... Thanks in advance :)
<Sanketsu> EvilDennisR, I know, but that explains it at the very least.
<joaopinto> enaner, try cinelerra, kdeenlive or lives
<joaopinto> erm, cinesomething :P
<enaner> joaopinto: which one do you recommend
<Pici> !cinelerra
<ubottu> Cinelerra is a video editor and compositor that cannot be included in Ubuntu for legal reasons. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<EvilDennisR> Sanketsu: Are you behind a firewall/router ? Can I vnc to your machine and check it out ?
<joaopinto> enaner, I am not a video editing user, sorry
<MindVirus> "The game starts in 1492 with a boat full of colons." HAHAH! http://www.ubuntugames.org/en/strategy
<joaopinto> lives is easy to install, not sure about cinelerra
<Xcaliber009> any idea on what fields I should uncomment on the ssh_config?
<European-African> hey, where exactly can I add myself to a win network group through the samba protocol?
<dimas869> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<amrik> How do I install the java 6 plugin fore firefox?
<fj1200> what mirrors have FF3 Final available?
<Sanketsu> EvilDennisR, I'm behind a router, what would it take for that?
<joseph_> any ppc savy folks around? the ppc channel is kind of dead and i have a question
<sgros> I have the driver setup but it will not connect to the network? kwifi does find the network but  I get stuck in a constant loop of keying wep password without connecting
<EvilDennisR> Sanketsu: You'd have to forward port 5900 to your machine.. You know how to do that ?
<Sanketsu> Yep.
<johncoltrane> Tophat: no luck, it gives me a file not found error
<Sanketsu> EvilDennisR, working on that now, be right back.
<EvilDennisR> Sanketsu: Make it happen. Enable remote desktop, set a passwd, msg it to me
<zangaman> pci@0000:17:00.0              network     AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express
<zangaman> this is my wirless card how can i enable`it?
<NeuroExploder> can someone help me set up my own FTP server?
<dimas869> what the best way to tar .tar.gz package?
<Pici> dimas869: a tar.gz file has already been tarred
<EvilDennisR> dimas869: you mean untar ?
<TheCompWiz> anyone know if there is an issue with mod_rewrite on ubuntu server?
<joaopinto> dimas869, you mean, to create a tar.gz pckage ?
<Pici> dimas869: Do you want to extract it?
<fj1200> sgros: is it wep (ascii) or wep (hex)
<EvilDennisR> dimas869: tar xfvB whatever.tar.gz will extract it
<TheCompWiz> dimas869: tar -zxf blah.tar.gz
<dimas869> pici unpackage
<Pici> dimas869: tar xzvf file.ar
<Pici> er, tar.gz
<joaopinto> The-Compiler, very unlikely, since that is a widely used module
<The-Compiler> joaopinto: I think you meant TheCompWiz ;)
<TheCompWiz> o.O probably...
<joaopinto> sorry :P
<TheCompWiz> anyone any good at trouble-shooting it?  it seems to ignore everything I throw at it.
<amrik> How do I install the java 6 plugin fore firefox?
<sgros> 128 bit passphrase
<TheCompWiz> (and yes... the mod is enabled...)
<EagleScreen> hi, anyone can help me to validate my GPG on Launchpad? i am reading this howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and it gives this link for validate: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/https%3a//launchpad.net/%7e%3cusername%3e/+editpgpkeys but i think the validation link is not working propertly
<EvilDennisR> dimas869: Sorry, my bad, pasted you the wrong alias, its tar xfvz
<coolasJon> I must be a total dork I want to add a shortcut of truecrypt to my applications list how would one do that
<pvh> total newbie here, just exploring
<dassouki> is tehre a financial software for small and medium size companies that works on both linux and windows ?
<therealnanotube> hey! so, i need a quick and simple desktop wiki (or just a text editor), that will automatically make a table of contents for the file (a la what happens at wikipedia, which makes a TOC out of all the headings in the page). anything like that that you know of?
<solar_george> hi, is anyone using tiscali broadband - for some reason it won't resolve gnome.org on my ubuntu machines but it will on win xp
<joaopinto> coolasJon, right click on applications, Edit Menu
<dpx_> I just installed Ubuntu in VMWare Workstation. Everything went fine iwth the install and then I installed vmware tools and tried to change the desktop resolution to match my monitor (1440x900) and now the desktop scrolls beyond the bottom of the screen. Neither setting - Gnome Screen Resolution or the VMWare tools settings can get it back. Any help?
<lonejack> hi, I did something wrong on settings. When I have an URL address on a document(open office word for example) when I click it firefox doesn't open the page. Does somebody know what I have to set. Thank you
<therealnanotube> dassouki: possibly gnucash?
<joaopinto> dasmaze, or jgnash
<jcolbert> can anyone point out something that might explain how to setup a kbuntu netboot server for Dell GX280. I have only found instructions for setting up a netboot installation. I want 20 computers in a lab to boot from the same image. I haven't done this before so any help would be greatly appreciated
<EagleScreen> #ubuntu-devel
<EvilDennisR> lonejack: Do you have firefox set as your default browser ? system -> Prefs -> default applications
<zangaman> so now one can help me to activarte my wirless i am all new in linux
<EvilDennisR> lonejack: sorry, system -> Prefs -> preferred applications
<dimas869> pici i want to move the file first from desktop to ./
<therealnanotube> coolasJon: system>preferences>mainmenu, you can add stuff and move things around from there
<dassouki> ok thanks i'll try them both
<joaopinto> jcolbert, have you looked at the thin client server documentation ?
<fj1200> sgros: what happens if you do it manually, via "iwconfig wlan0 essid YOURESSIDHERE", "iwconfig wlano key PUTYOURKEYHERE", "dhcpcd wlan0"
<R-phael> What is the terminal command to create a folder?
<dassouki> ok thanks i'll try them both and see which one works
<joaopinto> R-phael, mkdir folder_name
<jcolbert> joapinto: no,
<jcolbert> link me?
<JC_Denton_> can I launch vnc4server and direct it to connect to a specified client?
<therealnanotube> R-phael: mkdir
<dpx_> I just installed Ubuntu in VMWare Workstation. Everything went fine iwth the install and then I installed vmware tools and tried to change the desktop resolution to match my monitor (1440x900) and now the desktop scrolls beyond the bottom of the screen. Neither setting - Gnome Screen Resolution or the VMWare tools settings can get it back. Any help?
<European-African> where exactly can I add myself to a win network group through the samba protocol?
<R-phael> Thanks all
<dimas869> how i move the file from desktop to ./?
<joaopinto> jcolbert, it looks lke you are trying to build a thin client network
<therealnanotube> JC_Denton_: afaik, it is the client that has to initiate the connection to the server, not the other way around.
<sgros> lo        no wireless extensions.
<sgros> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<sgros> eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:off/any  Nickname:"Broadcom 4318"
<sgros>           Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.472 GHz  Access Point: Invalid
<sgros>           Bit Rate=1 Mb/s   Tx-Power=18 dBm
<sgros>           RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<FloodBot1> sgros: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lonejack> EvilDennisR: thank you!!!!
<joaopinto> jcolbert, check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThinClientHowto
<airstrikeivanov> What do I need to unzip a .7z file?
<zangaman> can someone help me to activate my wirless?
<JC_Denton_> therealnanotube, On windows I could you see...
<joaopinto> airstrikeivanov, 7zip
<joaopinto> ops, p7zip
<fj1200> sgros: eth1 is your wireless, it is not connected to your router
<dimas869> evildennisr i want to move the file from desktop to ./  how i do that?
<airstrikeivanov> ah, p7zip-full, thanks!
<Mo0oSaH> Is there anyway to remove the icons of mounted devices from desktop?
<R-phael> How do I move a folder into the directory?
<sgros> i am hard wired in right now
<R-phael> using terminal?
<EvilDennisR> dimas869: mv ~/Desktop/foobar.tar.gz .
<erlinger> ehlo
<joaopinto> R-phael, mv source destination
<therealnanotube> JC_Denton_: well, maybe it's possible... i don't really know much about vnc. :)
<sgros> so I can troubleshoot
<Mo0oSaH> R-phael: use mv source destination
<airstrikeivanov> R-phael: mv -r <source> <destination>
<Mo0oSaH> lol
<airstrikeivanov> Be sure to use SUDO when moving into write-protected files
<fj1200> sgros: "iwconfig eth1 essid PUTyourESSIDhere"
<joaopinto> R-phael, what about reading a basic tutorial about commands ?
<joaopinto> airstrikeivanov, -r is not required to move directories
<airstrikeivanov> oh right
<airstrikeivanov> i forget thats only with copying
<therealnanotube> R-phael: look through here: linuxcommand.org it's a nice tutorial about the basics of the commandline
<R-phael> joaopinto: I know them all. I just cannot ever remember them. =P
<JC_Denton_> therealnanotube,  perhaps someone else will be able to tell me on how to get the server to connect to the client. No NAT on the server side you see
<Mo0oSaH> joaopinto: Is there any way to delete the shortcuts created on the desktop for mounted devices?
<joaopinto> R-phael, so please print a quickreference, we are not your memory.. you know...
<airstrikeivanov> JC_Denton_: Did you get that name from where I think you did? :D
<R-phael> But you do such a good job! =O
<dimas869> evildennisr to?
<jcolbert> joaopinto, do you have any experience on setting up a netboot server?
<TheCompWiz> never mind... I was an idiot.
<joaopinto> Mo0oSaH, there is some nautilus config item for that, but I don't remember
<TheCompWiz> figured it out.
<JC_Denton_> airstrikeivanov, more than likely :)
<EvilDennisR> dimas869: . is the current directory you're in
<airstrikeivanov> JC_Denton_ You know they're making DX 3 now, right?
<joaopinto> jcolbert, no, sorry :(/
<jcolbert> :-(
<airstrikeivanov> JC_Denton_ DX is by far one of my favorites. :D
<dimas869> evildennisr do i have to be in the desktop to move it to ./?
<JC_Denton_> airstrikeivanov, there already was one but they released it under a different name as it was so unrelated (dx3)
<jcolbert> my hesitation has to do with the fact that I am worried about setting up an image and have some computers not work due to driver conflictions
<amrik> How do I install the java 6 plugin fore firefox?
<EvilDennisR> dimas869: No..
<JC_Denton_> airstrikeivanov, goes to show poor graphics dont ruin a game per se
<joaopinto> jcolbert, hardware on linux is done at boot time, so that will not be a problem
<sgros> I will relogin to the cat using my desktop and have the laptop on wireless only
<joaopinto> i mean, hardware detection
<dimas869> evildennis is asking me for destinetion
<therealnanotube> i need a quick and simple desktop wiki (or just a text editor), that will automatically make a table of contents for the file (a la what happens at wikipedia, which makes a TOC out of all the headings in the page). anything like that that you know of?
<dpx_> can anyone help me with a vmware/gnome screen resolution problem with the latest ubuntu?
<RAdams> !ask | dpx_
<ubottu> dpx_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dpx_> I asked twice
<captainhack_> hello
<dimas869> how do i move a file from the desktop to ./?
<Ali_> how can i get the shift switcher to switch windows through out the whole cube rather than just the side iam on
<dpx_> I installed vmware tools on a fresh install of ubuntu and it messed up my screen resolution so that the desktop has a scroll bar. I need some help figuring out how to reset that so it doesn't do this
<RAdams> dimas869: sudo mv ~/Desktop name_of_file /name_of_file_if_you_want_to_rename_it
<jcolbert> joaopinto: do you know if there is something like deep freeze that would work on ubuntu, I want to be able to restart the computer and have the image restored back to the way I set it up
<jcolbert> i want ppl to make changes, i just want t away to revert changes back
<Matrixberyl> could someone help me?
<Matrixberyl> i download beryl.. but no one of the effects want start realy
<dimas869> radams it ask me for destination
<jcolbert> Matrixberyl, what kind of graphics card do you have?
<jcolbert> some graphic cards don't work properly
<iDN> Hello, I have an OpenGL error when trying to start ET in a second XServer with the xinit command. Any thoughts?
<Arrick> hey, anyone know how to import a mysql.sql db into mysql from terminal on a server setup?
<Matrixberyl> i have a old Nvidia 128 MB  but w8 i look the right name;)
<jimcooncat> jcolbert: there's partition magic, but I haven't tried ubuntu's package of it.
<JensB> Hi everybody
<RAdams> dimas869: post the output from your terminal history when you try it to pastebin
<Jack_Sparrow> !beryl > Matrixberyl
<soner> asdsa
<power2theplankto> I am still getting the same problem when trying to convert AVI to DV using ffmpeg: http://pastebin.com/m3dc0eeb4, I have just tried to add ubuntu restricted extras as Tophat recommended, but to no avail
<jcolbert> jimcooncat, would that prevent changes from being saved
<deni> hello
<esteth> What program would I use to decrypt a file encrypted with blowfish?
<jcolbert> I found some third party software called Deep Freeze, but it says it's for SUSE
<soner> what is the best emulator for ubuntu to run windows on it? i couldn't get run battlefield 2 with wine
<Matrixberyl> hier my Graphik kart Information::: Video (nVidia GeForce FX Go5600/GeForce4 420) Treiber-Update
<Matrixberyl> PCG-GRT715M/GRT715E/GRT716S
<Matrixberyl> PCG-GRT785B/GRT786M/GRT785E/GRT796HP/GRT795MP/GRT796SP
<Matrixberyl> PCG-GRT896HP/GRT895MP/GRT896SP/GRT815M/GRT816S
<Matrixberyl> PCG-GRT816M/GRT815E/GRT815M/GRT816S
<Matrixberyl> PCG-GRT996ZP/GRT996VP/GRT995MP/GRT916Z/GRT916V/GRT915M
<merc_corpselike> could anyone give me some tips for optimising ubuntu hardy on a celeron coppermine 600mhz with 122MB of ram? My cpu usage is at a constant 80% in idle and swap (120MB) at 38% and memory at 44%
<FloodBot1> Matrixberyl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<deni> i got stupid problem - where can i find restricted drivers manager?
<jimcooncat> jcolbert: no, it would back up the partition. You could restore it later to go back.
<gmpff> soner: What about a VM. VirtualBox works fine for XP.
<soner> gmpff:  how can i install it;?
<dimas869> radams i need to instruct the destination
<shamguy4> ﻿in compiz my raindrop effect doesnt seem to work
<amoeba> deni: System > Administration >
<deni> well, it is not there
<dimas869> radams missing destination
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm > Matrixberyl
<gmpff> soner: sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<deni> i know it should be there, but it is not
<gmpff> soner: But then you have to install XP on the VM.
<amoeba> deni: no Hardware Drivers applet there?
<deni> "hardware drivers" are there
<deni> but nothing with "restricted"
<amoeba> deni: what are you trying to do?
<W8TAH> this is gonna sound really REALLY dumb - i know this - so please be kind -- the installer im working with wants to know the path to the imagemagick binaries that i jsut installed using apt - -how do i find that path?
<deni> install drivers for my gfx card
<Matrixberyl> sry jack im new here;) i cant pm´
<therealnanotube> i need a quick and simple desktop wiki (or just a text editor), that will automatically make a table of contents for the file (a la what happens at wikipedia, which makes a TOC out of all the headings in the page). anything like that that you know of?
<Matrixberyl> XD
<amoeba> deni, which card?
<deni> radeon 9600 pro
<Matrixberyl> Video (nVidia GeForce FX Go5600/GeForce4 420)  waht you mean  peoples;)  could the go on ubuntu?
<iDN> Hello. Actually I have to press CTRL+ALT+Backspace to start ET after the second XServer started.
<lordleemo> therealnanotube: zim http://zim-wiki.org/  in ubuntu go to add remove programms accessories  zim desktop wiki
<glasse> Hi, I'm having some keyboard trouble: when I press F4 at a console running loadkeys, I get the keycod 0x83 0xd5, but when running xev, I don't get any symbol at all. F3 and F5 both send keycodes fine.
<iDN> Anyone?
<rathel_> I've got 2 screens running on TwinView, how do I restrict full-screen games to 1 Monitor? I tried running the 2 Screens without Xinerma and TwinView having 2 Separate X-Sessions although it did work, I could not move windows between monitors and it made compiz really slow.
<deni> my main objective is to make lxdream work, from all i found in internet it looks like i need non-opensource drivers
<amoeba> deni, http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/ATI-Radeon-Linux-Display-Drivers-Download-6719.html
<kappaccino> is there a last.fm scrobbling plugin for ubuntu ?
<jcolbert> jimcooncat, :-\ that sounds more complex, this is a computer lab and they have classes all day long and it would be easier to have it revert back to a default image automatically after every reboot kinda like Deep Freeze (by farconics) and Microsoft's Steady State
<power2theplankto> I am still getting the same problem when trying to convert AVI to DV using ffmpeg: http://pastebin.com/m3dc0eeb4, I have just tried to add ubuntu restricted extras as Tophat recommended, but to no avail
<iDN> Anyone?
<Matrixberyl> :) ok very funny
<Matrixberyl> IDN you are very funny
<m_newton> iDN, what
<Matrixberyl> :P
<eth01> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<rathel_> kappaccino, For what player? most of the times it's built in.
<iDN> m_newton: I have a problem with starting ET on a secondary XServer instance..
<eth01> LifeIsPain: please stop that channel notice now.
<deni> thanks, amoeba
<m_newton> iDN, sorry no idea
<jimcooncat> jcolbert: oh, then a more simple fix if you don't want to retain the student's information would be with lvm
<iDN> m_newton: :(
<kappaccino> I'm using amarok at the moment and open to suggestions for any better music player
<therealnanotube> lordleemo: zim doesn't have auto-toc like that.
<iDN> Danke, anyway, m_newton. :)
<lee_> does anybody know a command i can use to force programs to run in a resolution
<jimcooncat> jcolbert: you'd make a snapshot, then mount the snapshot rw
<m_newton> iDN, ok
<enaner> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<enaner>   ffmpeg
<Stroganoff> kappaccino, audacious (modern winamp clone) or if you want it hardcore: kaffeine
<rathel_> kappaccino, I don't have amarok installed but I believe it does have last.fm support it should be in the settings somewhere.
<LifeIsPain> eth01: sorry, I had that from another, will disable script
<enaner> how do i fix this probleM>?
<m_newton> iDN, try asking Starnestommy
<jcolbert> wow... that sounds like what I want jimcooncat
<eth01> LifeIsPain: k
<kappaccino> ok thanks
<Matrixberyl> who know a good vpn.. " exept relakks, openvpn" under ubuntu?
<jimcooncat> jcolbert: have logout destroy the snapshot, optionally backing up portions of it first
<m_newton> <enaner> you need to the the key that came with the repository you added
<rathel_> I'm using Audacious. ^^
<jcolbert> that sounds good
<m_newton> <enaner> what repository did you add, medibuntu
<enaner> m_newton: i added the key
<deni> by the way, why i don't have this restricted drivers manager?
<jimcooncat> jcolbert: downside to this is they'll lose their work on a power outage
<jcolbert> that's fine...
<jcolbert> they generally save to Flash drive anyways
<m_newton> enaner, do it again. it didnt dtect it, than use the key, (synaptics, repo, key or something like that and check the box that has the key
<enaner> m_newton:  i did this Installation notes:
<enaner> - To add this repository in your sources list use the following terminal   command:
<enaner> sudo wget http://repository.akirad.net/dists/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/akirad.list
<enaner> -Installations from this repository need an authentication key. Add it by    typing the following command in your terminal:
<enaner> wget -q http://repository.akirad.net/dists/akirad.key -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<FloodBot1> enaner: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lee_> does anybody know a command i can use to force programs to run in a resolution
<m_newton> !pastebin | enaner
<ubottu> enaner: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<enaner> m_newton:  sorry
<enaner> but do you see
<m_newton> enaner, its ok, well are you using synaptics
<Matrixberyl> OK;) I have a problem, i have install beryl.. but if i want to aktivate the effects ect.. my PC gets slow...   i have this graphik carte  Video (nVidia GeForce FX Go5600/GeForce4 420)  waht ive done wrong ( i use newest ubuntu)
<enaner> m_newton:  iw as usin the terminal to install .. i just opened up synaptic ... wat shud i do next?
<jimcooncat> jcolbert: it's a bit of a pain to set up, but once you do you won't have to mess with it, and it's fast fast
<jcolbert> :-\
<Matrixberyl> again;) I have a problem, i have install beryl.. but if i want to aktivate the effects ect.. my PC gets slow...   i have this graphik carte  Video (nVidia GeForce FX Go5600/GeForce4 420)  waht ive done wrong ( i use newest ubuntu)
<jcolbert> does ubuntu have directions for setting something like this up jimcooncat
<enaner> m_newton: ?
<Andyca1> ﻿I am trying to get buffalo usb dongle kg125s to work with ndiswrapper. After i build ndiswrapper and install drivers ndiswrapper -l shows that everything is fine and dandy. After that i do sudo depmod -a and sudo modprobe ndiswrapper, no errors. Though - if/iwconfig shows no wlan interfaces. Theres also anomaly with the modules. ndswrapper -v shows that it has all the modules it needs, though after restart it tells that the modules are m
<m_newton> enaner, ok, well now go to settings>repos>autentication and see if key was added
<Mo0oSaH> Matrixberyl: You have an old graphics card, you might not be able to enable all the effects at once
<W8TAH> this is gonna sound really REALLY dumb - i know this - so please be kind -- the installer im working with wants to know the path to the imagemagick binaries that i jsut installed using apt - -how do i find that path?
<enaner> m_newton:  yea its there
<EvilDennisR> W8TAH: dpkg -L packagename
<W8TAH> thanks EvilDennisR
<gangsterlicious> xm destroy test
<Matrixberyl> thx MoOosaH
<m_newton> enaner, well, then go to 3rdpart and see if the repo is checked
<m_newton> enaner, well, then go to 3rdparty software is in settings/repo/
<Matthew12> how can I rip cds in VBR/
<xDianabellex> hey all
<enaner> m_newton:  yea like 3 timesw
<Matrixberyl>  Hmm know some one a solution for my problem?
<m_newton> enaner, is it check boxed
<jimcooncat> jcolbert: I don't see any ubuntu docs that do what I'm describing here :-(
<jcolbert> ah
<Zombie> What user is openvpn supposed to run as?
<enaner> but one of them has "(source code)" after it ... i just checked all three and the source code one
<Zombie> openvpn no longer exists.
<arooni-mobile> on ubuntu hardy... how can i learn what temperature my CPU is (core 2 duo)
<solexious> [Q] Where is the grub config file, i cant find it in /boot/grub
<Matrixberyl> Zombie  know you any other vpns?
<sivel> solexious: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<m_newton> !vpns
<ubottu> Factoid vpns not found
<m_newton> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<xDianabellex> my laptop's having some issues.
<Starks> how do incorporate secrets into vpnc?
<jcolbert> :-\... i was thinking that an option would be to setup a server that holds the boot image have all the computers boot from that image. Then have the server configured to automatically recreate the boot image every day
<nixnoob> anyone kno about ubunut on ps3?  i just installed and have no wireless interface....
<jcolbert> maybe by pulling it from  another server
<m_newton> xDianabellex what kind of lapton, what disto of ubuntu and what prob
<enaner> m_newton: ?
<Matrixberyl> Video (nVidia GeForce FX Go5600/GeForce4 420) is it to old for Ubuntu?<<<
<jcolbert> do you think something like that would work jimcooncat
<m_newton> enaner, is the box checked
<enaner> m_newton:  yea its checked
<stemount^> Matrixberyl: no
<m_newton> enaner, is the box checked in the 3rd party software
<m_newton> enaner, ok
<Matthew12> does any program support cd ripping in Variable bit rate format(vbr)?
<m_newton> enaner,  try installing it again
<enaner> same thing
<enaner> ffmg problem again m_newton
<enaner> ffmpeg
<jimcooncat> jcolbert: yes, I do. You'd want to look for documentation on mounting lvm read-write snapshots -- not backup.
<m_newton> enaner,  can you read the problem, pastebin
<MrKeuner> hello, is vino connections logged somewhere?
<m_newton> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<xDianabellex> m_newton: acer aspire 5315, ubuntustudio hardy (not sure of the exact version, but it's the 2.6.18-rt kernel, 64-bit arch
<MrKeuner> is gnome logging remote desktop connecitons somewhere?
<peppe__> sera a tutti
<MrKeuner> incoming
<EvilDennisR> MrKeuner: syslog I think?
<MrKeuner> EvilDennisR: nope
<EvilDennisR> MrKeuner: hold on a sec, I'll check
<Matrixberyl> can someone give me the german channel for ubuntu? here=)
<HardDisk> !german | Matrixberyl
<ubottu> Matrixberyl: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<m_newton> xDianabellex well whats the plobrem
<m_newton> problem
<soner> why ubuntu is not using mirrored repositories? isn't it silly?
<HardDisk> soner, they are
 * m_newton i should learn how to spell
<soner> but not default i mean HardDisk
<soner> does it?
<EvilDennisR> MrKeuner: hmm... I dunno?
<soner> i'm stuck with 150k
<HardDisk> soner, system/admin/software sources, and choose the mirror you want
<MrKeuner> EvilDennisR: thanks anyways
<soner> i have to wait untill this installation finishes
<Blud> Çäàðîâà ×ÅËÛ!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<soner> HardDisk:  i don't mean changing repository, i mean using all repositories mirrored in same time
<EvilDennisR> MrKeuner: I'm not sure if it does..
<MrKeuner> EvilDennisR: I guess it does not
<Blud> ÍÅ ïèçäè!
<Blud> Good morning to all
<shadowimmage> hello?
<enaner> m_newton:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/21466/
<soner> good morrow blud
<Blud> ))
<Spock-Exploring> not scweps orange. i mean coca colas schweppes /tonic water
<Spock-Exploring> schweppes tonic water tastes horrible and makes you feel like loking to a niggers face
<shadowimmage> someone know how to burn an image of your current operating system, so you can boot from a disc? I need to edit my linux partition, and can't while it's running
<Blud> RUS
<Pici> !ru | Blud
<ubottu> Blud: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Matthew12> how can i rip cds in VBR, in Hardy?
<enaner> m_newton:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/21466/ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/21466/
<Blud> !ru
<EvilDennisR> shadowimmage: boot the ubuntu live cd, and use gparted to resize your partition or what have you
<sivel> shadowimmage: perhaps boot from the livecd instead of trying to boot your current OS from a CD
<m_newton> enaner, ok, just get it from the source http://ffmpeg.mplayerhq.hu/  Here is a good solution http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8517
<m_newton> enaner, sorry it took so long
<xDianabellex> m_newton: and the CPU fan stops spinning when the kernel starts
<peter77> I installed the kubuntu desktop by apt-get, I have tried aptitude remove and apt-get autoremove but both have just moved the meta package instead of the entire desktop
<unavailable> mmm thats not good
<xDianabellex> i think it's because the BIOS is designed to utilize vista's ACPI/APIC features
<Blud> slushay pishi po russki!!!!
<shadowimmage> EvilDennisR: alright thanks. forgot where I put that.... hmm
<EvilDennisR> peter77: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
 * unavailable checks his proc fan
 * shadowimmage digs through cds
<m_newton> xDianabellex, it might be a hardware issue. srry cant help
<xDianabellex> it's not the hardware
 * unavailable sees his fan running fine
<xDianabellex> the fan spins fine in CMOS, it's just once the operating system starts
<unavailable> and it works in windows?
<m_newton> xDianabellex, well, it cant be vista. they would not customize the bios in such a way
<m_newton> xDianabellex, r u wubi ing
 * Blud ÕÀß!!!!!
<ThaBla420> hey yall ubuntu newbie here
<xDianabellex> m_newton: am i what now?
<unavailable> rofl
<ThaBla420> i cannot find ne thing to extract rar and zip filez and i cant get the linzip to install  ???
<m_newton> xDianabellex, well are you using wubi, have you tried the live cd
<silorak> sudo apt-get unrar
<HardDisk> ThaBla420, zip extracts fine
<Az> how can i launch a bash script from the main menu?? ... tried "gnome-terminal --command script but no joy :s
<EvilDennisR> ThaBla420: apt-get install zip rar
<HardDisk> ThaBla420, sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<Blud> #ubunti-ru
<EvilDennisR> ThaBla420: unrar, sorry
<EvilDennisR> ThaBla420: Open a terminal
<EvilDennisR> ThaBla420: and type sudo apt-get install zip unrar
<EvilDennisR> ThaBla420: that whole thing. Then hit enter when it prompts you for y/n
<unavailable> -y ?
 * ^hellfire^ germany go home!
<Blud> ÂÛ ïî ðóññêè ïîíèìàåòå???
<Az> anyone??
<enaner> m_newton:  i still dun get it ... :(
<nelson2k> hello
<enaner> i went here m_newton http://ffmpeg.mplayerhq.hu/ ... what shud i do next
<xDianabellex> m_newton: uhh...i tried the livecd. 32-bit worked fine, the 64-bit one i had to run with the "noapic" or the fan would stop spinning, causing the laptop to overheat during installation (while installing packages) which turned my laptop into an attractive paperweight
 * ^hellfire^ gelost
<nelson2k> i'm having trouble installing ubuntu on my new machine
<Blud> òû ÷î ÷åë?????
<Jack_Sparrow> !ru > Blud
<unavailable> xdianabellex  you fried  your laptop?
<Jack_Sparrow> nelson2k We need to know what happens or what error you gt
<xDianabellex> no, it just kept switching itsself off before the packages had finished installing
<mms-crawler> Az: here
<Blud> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Ne0_WizArd> i need help getting ubuntu connected to a wireless network
<Az> ?
<xDianabellex> so, obviously it wouldn't start
<unavailable> xdianabellex  well thats ok then
<nelson2k> it just stops at one of the initialisation scripts... i can't even boot from the live cd
<mms-crawler> Az: try like this:  gnome-terminal --command=/home/user/a.sh
<m_newton> enaner, wait plz
<m_newton> enaner, i am trying now
<flukebox> hi all
<xDianabellex> can i add the "noapic" option to the kernel in grub?
<Jack_Sparrow> nelson2k To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<unavailable> xdianabellex you have 64 bit proc??   personally I would use the 32 bit... application support is greater with 32 bit
<Az> no joy mms-crawler - "There was an error creating the child process for this terminal"
<flukebox> Hi all, Is there any way to get Alt-f2 working without gnome-panel
<nelson2k> great
<unavailable> unless you wanna compile everything
<nelson2k> thanks jack_sparrow...ill try
<Jack_Sparrow> nelson2k It is a place to start
<mms-crawler> Az: could you pastebin your script?
<nelson2k> do i keep the "--"?
 * ^hellfire^ GO GO PORTUGAL
<enaner> m_newton: ok thankx :)
<Az> 2 secs
<Pici> ^hellfire^: Please disable that script or stop whatever is doing that.
<xDianabellex> unavailable: yeah, it's a celeron M 540
<Bllz> anybody have experience with mythtv and HTPC setup?
<mortis> I have no sound in flash videos
<mortis> :-/
<Ienorand> ﻿Hello, I'm trying to 'clarify' bug #219584 a bit, and I am now thinking it should be filed against the basic network 'module' as well. Do you know what package that would be? Opinions on the bug is also welcome : )
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 219584 in pm-utils "long first wakeup after suspend" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219584
<unavailable> mortis try killall pulseaudio
<^hellfire^> I haven;t got any script :P
<Az> mms - http://pastebin.com/d3d7dda5b
<mortis> Hm?
<mortis> Oh in terminal?
<unavailable> yep
<Jack_Sparrow> ^hellfire^ then it will be easy to stop
<Matthew12> is there a command line for install FLAC frontend?
<m_newton> enaner, got it
<^hellfire^> I using /ame
<mortis> How do I kill firefox from terminal?
<Arrick> !lamp
<enaner> m_newton:  :)
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Andyca1> how to increase bash buffer?
<enaner> tell me what to do
<Sanketsu> Hey EvilDennisR, I found an icon theme that's waaaaaaaay complete.
<unavailable> killall firefox ?
<EvilDennisR> Sanketsu: nice
<mortis> That's what I thought
<m_newton> enaner, ok first go to http://ffmpeg.mplayerhq.hu/download.html
<xDianabellex> can i add the noapic option to grub?
<enaner> then
<Jack_Sparrow> xDianabellex yes
<unavailable> anyone play americas army?
<r0xdrag0n> !* pan
<ubottu> Factoid pan not found
<enaner> m_newton:  im there
<m_newton> enaner, the click 'You can choose between a full checkout that you can update' (full checkout) is what you click
<unavailable> !askthebot > unavailable
<unavailable> !askthebot > r0xdrag0n
<enaner> m_newton:  ok its downloading
<m_newton> enaner, you will start downloading it
<crackintosh> Could someone help me with permissions on a folder? I have a folder that is owned by root and root group, I want my username to be able to modify the files in this directory, as well as root. can someone make a suggestion?
<HackOfChris> hey yall
<PeterFA> How od I reinstall Flash for FF?
<m_newton> enaner, good when it finishes , you will get a .tar.bz2
<matte_> So I've got an extremely weird situation. I have configured my server with a static ip address, yet every couple of hours it reverts back to its dynamic addres. any ideas as to what i could have done wrong? Im 99.999% sure my interfaces file is setup correctly.
<PeterFA> Is there a package for this or do I do that seperatly from dpkg stuff?
<mms-crawler> Az: from where exactly do you start the script from?
<m_newton> enaner, using a archive manager extract it
<Odd-rationale> crackintosh: you can either change the owner or the permissions...
<PeterFA> matte_, you've got a dhcp client still running.
<unavailable> matte_ that .001% will get you every time
<m_newton> enaner, then cd to the extracted directory
<Odd-rationale> or both...
<Az> just want to start it from the "System" menu :)
<enaner> m_newton:  ok im waitin for it to finish :)
<PeterFA> matte_, type ps aux | grep dhcp
<HoellP> hello, i need some help with packaging
<HoellP> i set up pbuilder and stuff
<HackOfChris> have a problem!!!  I have installed sun-java6-jre, but every time I try to run frostwire, I get "OOPS, you don't seem to have a valid JRE"
<m_newton> enaner, then enter this command 'sudo ./configure; sudo make; sudo make install'
<HoellP> but when i try to compile the package i get an error
<HoellP> checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<spideyman> finally got tbird to get my hotmail :P
<Matthew12> files that end in .flac play in Rhythmbox, but they don't transfer to media devices. Can I get the FLAC frontend converter through terminal?
<Odd-rationale> crackintosh: for example, to give everyone permissions to the folder, do "sudo chmod -R 777 /directory
<mms-crawler> Az: now you have to help me;-) how does one edit this menu?
<Bllz> is it possible to overclock legacy nvidia cards through ubuntu?  I have an Nvidia Vanta running the legacy driver
<unavailable> spideyman  any word on getting free yahoo via pop?
<Nissan_350Z> I have a question.. Why cant i ever play sound? It always says Invalid argument Unable to connect to stream? Whenever its in my computer? or even on my MP3 player..
<PeterFA> matte_, the best way to do this is to configure the start up scripts to assign static addresses instead of doing things manually. Then you restart the interfaces (so to speak) via /etc/init.d/interfacethingy restart
<Az> right click, edit menus -> add item :)
<Nissan_350Z> Im on Ubuntu Hardy Heron
<lars_> PeterFA: move the libflashplayer.so file from .mozilla/plugins ?
<Ienorand> What is the package on launchpad for the bare-basic network modules?
<spideyman> unavailable, I dont know I ended up forwarding my hotmail to a new account with sympatico
<nickrud> Peter232 networking (interfacethingy, hah)
<unavailable>  /etc/init.d/interfacethingy ?
<Az> talking about gnome-panel menus
<PeterFA> unavailable, that's the official name now.
<Andyca1> how to increase bash buffer?
<PeterFA> unavailable, it's in some RFC.
<unavailable> spidyman rofl
<enaner> m_newton:  ﻿sudo ./configure; sudo make; sudo make install this doensnty work
<HardDisk> Bllz, no
<enaner> ﻿sudo ./configure; sudo make; sudo make install
<lars_> Andyca1: bash buffer? you mean history?
<enaner> sudo: ./configure: command not found
<enaner> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<enaner> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop
<spideyman> unavailable, hey it works
<HackOfChris> anyone help me with frostwire installation
<m_newton> enaner, did you cd to the extracted file
<EvilDennisR> enaner: is there an autogen.sh in there ?
<HardDisk> Bllz, as far as I know your card can't, but I may be wrong.
<m_newton> enaner, nopw
<m_newton> enaner, nope
<Shaba1> How do I tell which video driver my xubutue is using
<Odd-rationale> !frostwire | HackOfChris
<Nissan_350Z> I have a question.. Why cant i ever play sound? It always says Invalid argument Unable to connect to stream? Whenever its in my computer? or even on my MP3 player.. Im on Ubuntu Hardy Heron
<ubottu> HackOfChris: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Hermonethic> ˜ Xscript™ version 10.0a - by XCITE - get it at: www.xscript.2ya.com ˜
<Bllz> HardDisk:  thanks
<Shaba1> I just did and install of 8.04 yesterday
<m_newton> enaner, i did it just now, it should work
<Az> ﻿HackOfChris - get deluge then a seperate gnutella client :)
<HackOfChris> Az, deluge?
<HardDisk> HackOfChris, use deluge for torrents.
<Shaba1> and I had a heck of a time getting the screen to display in1024 X768
 * unavailable doesnt like deluge, it never gets > 50 kbps
<Az> yep
<Shaba1> I finally got it do to it but I have no idea how I got it to do it
<Andyca1> lars_: yeah
<Shaba1> :)
<Odd-rationale> HardDisk: or transmission. it is default in hardy...
<HardDisk> unavailable, then check your settings.
<dafe> hi all
<unavailable> did
<shadowimmage> I have an unallocated partition that starts before my primary ext3 partition, is there a way to add that to my ext3 partition?
<xDianabellex> in response to earlier questions, no, i didn't use wubi, i reformatted
<enaner> m_newton:  lemme show ui
<Az> find it almost on par with uTorrent
<dafe> why my mysql does not enter with root
<spideyman> deluge is a system hog
<HardDisk> unavailable, using latest version?
<mms-crawler> Az: usr/bin/gnome-terminal --command=/home/user/a.sh
<unavailable> yep
<dafe> i am using the mysql from the distro
<enaner> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/21472/
<unavailable> with ports forwarded
<enaner> m_newton:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/21472/
<unavailable> and ports open
<ghindo> Does anybody know if the Intrepid Ibex alpha has been released yet?
<HardDisk> unavailable, report it to the forum, let them know.
<HackOfChris> Az, kewl, but I wanted to download music
<Nissan_350Z> I have a question.. Why cant i ever play sound? It always says Invalid argument Unable to connect to stream? Whenever its in my computer? or even on my MP3 player.. Im on Ubuntu Hardy Heron
<HardDisk> ghindo, #ubuntu+1
<EvilDennisR> enaner: how do you not have sudo installed ?
<mms-crawler> Az: correction /usr/bin/gnome-terminal --command=/home/user/a.sh
<Bllz> Nissan_35OZ did you try the hardware testing?
<Bravo7> Pici are you there
<Andyca1> how to increase bash buffer? (so that i could see all output of dmesg, it cuts out the beginning)
<m_newton> enaner, suo
<m_newton> enaner, do you mean sudo
<EvilDennisR> ah wait, you typed it in wrong
<daddycool> hi, I have a problem. I installed Xubuntu just now and tried to play an online game from mozilla. in top it asked for the pluggin so I installed whatever stuff which was available there. And now the thing is that the stuff which I install isn't working. A big round "play" button appears on screen and keeps on rolling.
<lars_> Andyca1: try dmesg |less
<enaner> m_newton:  i dun get it ... what do you mean
<Nissan_350Z> Bllz: I know it plays sounds and everything.. but when i want to play my music thats on my computer.. It gives me that message.
<nickrud> shadowimmage you'd have to format the first partition, move the data there, then delete the second and extend the first. You can't move the front of an ext3 partition (at least,you couldn't last time I checked)
<ghindo> HardDisk: Thanks!
<unavailable> daddycool you restart firefox?
<m_newton> enaner, ﻿try this command again 'sudo ./configure; sudo make; sudo make install'
<Bravo7> pici how i make the grub to start xp when timeout hits 0
<lars_> Andyca1: or dmesg > dmesg.txt to get a file :)
<Az> mms, strange getting the same message "There was an error creating the child process for this terminal"... maybe its my script :s
<Bllz> Nissan_35OZ did you download the appropriate codecs?
<shadowimmage> ah thanks... is that necessarily safe?
<Nissan_350Z> Bllz: How do i find out?
<nickrud> Andyca1 and you can change the scroll buffer in gnome-terminal, edit-current profile
<sahil> what are the nonfree componnents of ubuntu?
<TxSteveO> can anyone help me get gbindadmin to work with bind9.4.2 ?
 * ^hellfire^ 2:1
<daddycool> unavailable: yes I did restart it. but still its the same. can watch vedios from youtube only. not vedios from facebook
<mms-crawler> Az: whats your setup: hardy with recent patches?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bravo7 set the default (line 11) in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<unavailable> aah
 * ^hellfire^ ger:por
<Bllz> Nissan_350Z  You'd know if you did.  go to applications>add/remove software
<m_newton> enaner, ﻿well
<Az> yep.. x64
<Andyca1> Thanks lars_ and nickrud
<enaner> m_newton:  its showin a lotta crap .. i think its workin
<unavailable> bravo7 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Az> ﻿HackOfChris - tried nicotine for the soulseek network
<nickrud> sahil install vrms , and run it in a terminal. That's one definition of non-free
<Az> ?
<enaner> its still going :S
<m_newton> enaner, yup. you said suo make
<Bravo7> Jack_Sparrow how do i set default. and i need to copy and paste to info to u
<Nissan_350Z> Bllz: Oh you mean the programs.. Ive tried them all.. so i thought.. I thoguht it was a glitch with Ubuntu
<sakuramboo> i installed Sauerbraten through apt, when i play it, everything is fine for about 15 minutes, then the game goes from full screen to windowed mode and i lose control of my keyboard and mouse. any idea on what the problem might be?
<enaner> m_newton:  ooh :S sorry
<m_newton> enaner, it will take a while
<Bllz> no
<sahil> nickrud:so the avalability is what makes it non-free? are there non-free packages including by default-other than the restricted drivers i guess
<Bravo7> pastebin
<m_newton> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Bllz> Nissan_350Z:  by default ubuntu doesn't ship with proprietary codecs enabled so you have to add the restricted multiverse package
<HardDisk> sahil, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Jack_Sparrow> Bravo7 move xp to the top entry in the list or set the default to match where xp is in tyour list.. counting from 0
<HardDisk> sahil, and the medibuntu repository
<Nissan_350Z> Bllz: Ahh
<Bllz> it's called ubuntu-restricted I believe, but just bare with me.
<m_newton> <Bllz> medibuntu
<Bravo7> Jack_Sparrow wait
<m_newton> !medibuntu !Bllz
<ubottu> Factoid medibuntu !bllz not found
<nickrud> sahil non-free is generally defined as not having the source available for modification. Or some limits on the modifications
<Bravo7> Jack_Sparrow wait let me show u what i have before saving
<daddycool> unavailable: any solution for my problem bro?
<m_newton> !medibuntu |Bllz
<ubottu> Bllz: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Az> mms, no worries, thanks for your help... i better shoot off, my turn to make dinner!
<Jack_Sparrow> Bravo7 Pastebin it.. not in the channel
<unavailable> daddycool not from my end.  srry
<daddycool> okz
<Bravo7> Jack_Sparrow how come
<Az> ill leave irc running though :)
<PeterFA> What's the fastest way to get Flash installed for FF?
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Bravo7> Jack_Sparrow http://paste.ubuntu.com/21474/
<PeterFA> Is there an apt-get command?
<KyleK> fastest way?
<HardDisk> PeterFA, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree libflashsupport
<sahil> nickrud:the reason im asking is im using this gnewsense(http://www.gnewsense.org/) builder script to make a derivitive and it removes all non free components and i was wondering what it would remove
<enaner> m_newton:  lol its bstill going
<Nissan_350Z> Bllz: Is there a apt-get command for it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bravo7 yep that will default until the next kernel update
<Bllz> Nissan_350Z... don't bother with the medibuntu:  just install it via apt or the GUI
<Apila> hello!
<Nizzle> can anyone help me with why the hell my webcam doesn't work please
<Bllz> yeah try sudo apt-get ubuntu-restricted
<daddycool> Jack_Sparrow: I have a problem, I just installed Xubuntu. I tried to play an online game from firefox. in top it asked to install some stuff. I did. but still its not working. the game keeps on loading and loading. A grey "play" button keeps on rolling.
<Bravo7> Jack_Sparrow so i can save it?
<Nissan_350Z> Bllz: k thanks
<HardDisk> Nissan_350Z, I told you sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Jack_Sparrow> Nizzle Watch the language please
<Jack_Sparrow> Bravo7 yes
<nickrud> sahil restricted modules, a bunch of stuff in ubuntu's kernel that makes many hardware devices work, nearly all the gnu documentation, java (except there's openjdk now)
<Nissan_350Z> Bllz: thanks i really appreciate it!
<nickrud> sahil most everything in multiverse I would expect, also
<Apila> does someone know solution to get FS laptop speakers "run"?
<HardDisk> Bllz, add -extras
<Bllz> ooh looks like HardDisk already mentioned it.  sorry i was AWK for like 3 seconds
<Nizzle> sorry jack
<m_newton> <PeterFA> just search and install ubuntu restricted extras
<vijay> hey does anyone know how to get wallpaper in framebuffer like suse
<vijay> ?
<Bllz> HardDisk:  thnx... that's the one
<Bravo7> Jack_Sparrow that was easy thanks ^_^
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<PeterFA> m_newton, thanks.
<enaner> m_newton: ok its done ... shud i reinstall now?
<Bllz> Nissan_350Z:  no problem.  this kind of thing can be really frustrating at first... i've definitely been there
<Jack_Sparrow> Bravo7 I missed it.. line 11 was gutsy hardy is 14
<Nissan_350Z> Bllz: That didnt work.. It said I already had it.
<m_newton> enaner, sure
<Bllz> oh really?
<ompaul> nickrud, all multiverse
<Bllz> hmm...
<Nissan_350Z> Bllz: It hates me lol
<enaner> m_newton:  last question ... shud i do the generic version with some video card .. or the regular one?
<m_newton> enaner, i am not sure if it will detect it though
<Bllz> yeah what kind of hardware are you running?
<ompaul> !gnewsense
<ubottu> gNewSense is a GNU/Linux distribution based off Ubuntu with the aim of containing only free software. The Website is http://www.gnewsense.org  -  Support in #gnewsense, NOT #ubuntu
<nickrud> ompaul wasn't positive, but it seems reasonable
<Nizzle> anyway to be more specific I've got that new hardy thing and a webcam with sonix chipset.. so those drivers are installed by default right?
<Nissan_350Z> Bllz: How can i find out?
<enaner> m_newton:  didnt work :(
<Miesco> When I play quake3 I get: /dev/dsp: Input/output error  |    Could not mmap /dev/dsp
<daddycool> I think I need to install adobe flash player?
<Jack_Sparrow> Nizzle Did you look up your cam to see if it was supported?
<soner> do you know any game like battlefield supporting linux?
<Bllz> Nissan_350Z  what kind of computer is it first of all?
<shingen> which flash plugin is recommended to use with firefox and what other plugins are recommended so I don't have crappy video / audio playback?
<m_newton> enaner, if you video card works, then generic is fine, if it is slow and crappy, then try the spcific one
<Nissan_350Z> Bllz: HP Vectra
<Jack_Sparrow> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<rohan> is there any command or switch to restrict apt to download only at a particular speed?
<Nizzle> Jack_Sparrow no I didn't, where can I do that?
<Bllz> how old is that?
<HardDisk> Miesco, change your audio to alsa in sound
<Jack_Sparrow> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<HardDisk> shingen, , sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree libflashsupport
<shingen> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<m_newton> wobblywu, lol i like ur name
<daddycool> Jack_Sparrow: tell me how to install adobe flash player
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash
<ibrahimm> hi
<enaner> m_newton: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/21475/
<Hermonethic> !flash
<shingen> HardDisk: I seem to recall I need to install something else too...
<Jack_Sparrow> I am going to get some lunch  back in a bit...
<deni> i downloaded ati drivers in .run - how to install them without restricted driver manager?
<HardDisk> shingen, no. just that line
<spideyman> !flashplayer
<unavailable> !flash > daddycool
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Bllz> Nissan_350Z  open a command prompt and type in lspci
<Bllz> then pastebin that output
<ibrahimm> I have this shell account, where I can connect using Xming and run X programs, how can I do that with ubuntu?
<shingen> HardDisk: I've done this before actually, and I had to install an additional pulse plugin to ensure I don't get crappy playback...
<Ienorand> ﻿Hello, I'm trying to 'clarify' bug #219584 a bit, and I am now thinking it should be filed against the network 'module' as well. Do you know what package that would be? Opinions on the bug is of course also welcome : )
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 219584 in pm-utils "long first wakeup after suspend" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219584
<m_newton> enaner, sudo apt-get update
<HardDisk> deni, sudo ./nameoffile.run
<shingen> HardDisk: unless this has been fixed?
<HardDisk> deni, you may need to chmod +x nameoffile.run first
<Nissan_350Z> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Miesco> HardDisk: In the game?
<deni> thanks
<Gizzmo> hi everyone
<HardDisk> shingen, it's recommended to use alsa for now till 8.04.1 is released.
<m_newton> enaner,then  sudo apt-get update --fix-missing
<HardDisk> Miesco, in your main
<m_newton> enaner,tell me what you get in both
<HardDisk> Miesco, I run Q3 problems with pulse, use alsa
<Nissan_350Z> Bllz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21476/
<HardDisk> ibrahimm, ssh
<HardDisk> !ssh | ibrahimm
<ubottu> ibrahimm: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<HackOfChris> what will play *.mp4 files?
<Maybelline> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<enaner> m_newton: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/21477/
<HardDisk> HackOfChris, add the ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Miesco> HardDisk: In my main?
<Ebiggs> I need help troubleshooting sound in Hardy.  I can listen to MP3s, system sounds appear to work, but not sound in flash videos.
<HardDisk> Miesco, main sound settings in ubuntu
<Miesco> I did set it to also
<Miesco> alsa
<enaner> m_newton: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/21478/
<m_newton> enaner,ok open synaptic
<_Net> Hi. Need some help installing wireless internet on my ubuntu.
<HardDisk> Miesco, did you use loki's installer?
<Maybelline> Ebiggs: exit rhythmbox (not just pause) and then try it.  Mine was the same way.
<Nissan_350Z> Bllz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21476/       Incase you didnt get the link earlier. Theres ben alot of logins and stuff, so just incase.
<Ienorand> ﻿Ebiggs: Is that whilst using sound somewhere else at the same time?
<enaner> m_newton:  i did
<Miesco> HardDisk: I used point release installer
<_Net> In the manual im following it says to install ndiswrapper but I dont have internet and the package cannot be found
<amoeba> anyone else having issues with installing eterm with 8.04?
<Bllz> Nissan_350Z:  yeah i got it... seems like it should be supported
 * unavailable "maybe its maybelline"
<Miesco> HardDisk: From ID's ftp site
<m_newton> enaner, go into the repos in settings
<Ebiggs> Maybelline, Ienorand, no, that's only with Firefox open.
<Bllz> Nissan_350Z:  humor me real quick and start up the Add/Remove Applications GUI
<HardDisk> Miesco, you have a realtek card I take it, google tells me it's a known issue
<enaner> then m_newton
<m_newton> uncheck th cd with hardy heron or any and all cd
<Ebiggs> Also, the test sounds only work when set to Alsa.  This is with an Audigy 4.
<miquel_puig> hi, someone can help me, i have a problem with kubuntu and my wireless network
<m_newton> enaner, uncheck th cd with hardy heron or any and all cd
<mvinsc> Hey, why would firefox not have a window???
<HardDisk> Miesco, sudo killall esd then run quake
<shingen> HardDisk: thanks!
<Nissan_350Z> Bllz: okay its opening
<EvilDennisR> amoeba: just installed eterm, it was fine. Whats the problem ?
<Bllz> Nissan_350Z:  make sure that it's set to show all available applications and then type in ubuntu-restricted in the search bar.  I want to rule out any syntax errors
<Nizzle> Jack_Sparrow: I've checked and CANYON isn't in the supported hardware list, I do know it uses a sonix chipset though which I thought is supported in the spca driver. Also tried the "EasyCam" application but I couldn't install that on my 64 bit ubuntu
<Maybelline> Can anyone tell me how to install a CLI system from the Alt. CD, *with the low-res graphics*?
<enaner> m_newton:  then?
<m_newton> enaner, are you hardy
<enaner> m_newton:  yea
<enaner> 64 bit
<Ienorand> ﻿Ebiggs: Hmm, then i don't know... sorry. Tried reinstalling flash...?
<amoeba> EvilDennisR, repo pull installs help/menus but no exe, source tarball compile fails on confdefs.h during configure
<m_newton> enaner, ok, close synaptic
<Bllz> Nissan_350Z do you see the package and is it checked as installed?
<almondega> hi, why my system/quit block the x (mouse still working) and i cant choose to logout / reboot / shutdown anymore.. the quit dialog doesnt open
<enaner> m_newton:  i did
<mmattice> is there an update-manager equivalent for the CLI?
 * unavailable loathes 64 bit
<Nissan_350Z> Bllz: okay done
<Maybelline> Ebiggs: you could try using ffplay, and see what it spits out at you.
<EvilDennisR> amoeba: sudo apt-get install eterm
<Ebiggs> Ienorand, No, I haven't.  Which flash plugin is the preferred one anyway?
<m_newton> enaner, do this ' sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<m_newton> '
<HardDisk> Miesco, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56671&page=5
<amoeba> EvilDennisR, fresh install. have done that (!n00b) still no love
<Nissan_350Z> Bllz: I see the Ubuntu one is installed but not the Kubuntu
<EvilDennisR> amoeba: why are you compiling by hand
<m_newton> enaner, then ' sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<sc0tt_> hello
<almondega> EvilDennisR: this is for me?
<almondega> ops no, sorry
<Matthew12> apparently Nautilus is installed on my computer, but I can't find it. Where is it normally located?
<m_newton> enaner, then ' sudo apt-get update
<amoeba> EvilDennisR, because apt-get install isn't dropping executable, just doc/menus
<m_newton> enaner, then lsit outcome
<EvilDennisR> amoeba: run Eterm with a capital E
<HardDisk> Matthew12, nautilus is your file manager
<Bllz> Nissan_350Z... yeah that's what we want
<Matthew12> i was told it could convert flac, harddisk, sorry recent convert
<Ienorand> ﻿Ebiggs: I'm using flash-nonfree, since gnash doesn't work that well at the moment...
<amoeba> EvilDennisR, there is no Eterm in /usr/bin/. locate Eterm even after a sudo updatedb = nada
<Nissan_350Z> Bllz: okay lets install it
<_Net> Does 7.10 have Gparted or a partition editor?
<enaner> m_newton:  list outcome?
<m_newton> yup
<EvilDennisR> amoeba: /usr/bin/Eterm
<Bllz> Nissan_350Z:  no
<Ebiggs> Ienorand, is that the same as Shockwave?
<sc0tt_> im using ubuntu 8.04....im a student...trying to learn how to add a sys call...but in  my /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-16-generic there is no i386 folder...plz help
<m_newton> enaner, yup
<solexious_> [Q] When i mount a samba share with places->network where does it mount to?
<Bllz> sorry.  i mean't you want the ubuntu one and not the kubuntu one.  what you have is fine
<EvilDennisR> amoeba: I just installed it
<daddycool> I can watch youtube, but I cannot watch videos from other web sites.
<HardDisk> Matthew12, you might want audacity
<Nissan_350Z> Bllz: what do i do? lol
<matrix09> !printers
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<m_newton> !medibuntu | <daddycool>
<Sanketsu> Anyone know if there's an easy way to get Ventrilo working in Ubuntu?
<Miesco> What the heck is this script doiing
<Bllz> Nissan_350Z:  what I suggest is doing a purge uninstall of the ubuntu restricted codecs and then reinstalling.  If your card passes the hardware test than that can sometimes clear up weird glitches
<HardDisk> Matthew12, http://mainesysadmin.com/2008/03/08/how-to-convert-flac-to-mp3-in-ubuntu-and-gnome/
<m_newton> enaner, well
<Ienorand> ﻿Ebiggs: Maybe... is shockwave available for linux even?
<Ahadiel> Sanketsu, I'm sure there's a tutorial on the forums. But otherwise just download the ventrilo exe and run with wine.
<Bllz> Nissan_350Z:  sudo apt-get remove --purge ubuntu-restricted-extras
<almondega> why my ubuntu 8.04 block after press the system/quit menu option.. ? the mouse still working
<sc0tt_> can someone help me..i cant find the file syscall_table.S
<enaner> m_newton:  how do i get the list
<amoeba> EvilDennisR, nevermind. Found in apt log what happened. ld somehow borked itself.
<Matthew12> finally. Thank you, harddisk. I appreciate it.
<Ahadiel> Sanketsu, And if you want push-to-talk working globally, google for the "ventriloctrl" script.
<Ad84> how do i install tar files?
<enaner> m_newton:  shud i copyu paste eveyrthing
<Bllz> Nissan_350Z:  then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted extras
<HardDisk> Ienorand: no
<Sanketsu> Ok, thanks Ahadiel.
<t35t0r> mobubuntu
<m_newton> enaner, yup
<Ebiggs> Ienorand, That's what is shown in my Firefox plugins.
<Bllz> Nissan_350z:  I also noticed in the pastebin that you're running as root.  that's a big no-no. Use sudo instead
<amoeba> EvilDennisR, okay ld fixed. reapplying install
<m_newton> enaner, well paste the out come of apt-get update
<solexious_> [Q] When i mount a samba share with places->network where does it mount to?
<Ienorand> ﻿Ebiggs: correction: it's flashplugin-nonfree that's the most commonly used flash thing....
<HardDisk> enaner, not here in pastebin.com
<almondega> ﻿why my ubuntu 8.04 block after press the system/quit menu option.. ? the mouse still working
<unavailable> solexious_ it should show on your desktop
<HardDisk> m_newton, anything to be pasted remind users to use pastebin
<amoeba> EvilDennisR,  aaaand done. Eterm in da hizzy. Now to figure out how ld committed suicide
<Nissan_350Z> ok
<enaner> m_newton:  here u go http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/21479/
<sc0tt_> cant find syscall_table.S..can anyone help me here..or is there some other channel to discuss this ?
<m_newton> HardDisk, dont wory they know
<m_newton> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Ebiggs> Ienorand, doing a reinstallation, that's the same one I had installed.
<Ienorand> ﻿Ebiggs: I would recommend using th package manager for the flash plugins, in my experience rather more convenient.
<unavailable> !repeat | almondega
<ubottu> almondega: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<solexious_> unavailable: can i cd to that tho?
<HardDisk> m_newton, don't assume anything with new users to linux especially in this channel.
<Bllz> Nissan_350Z:  any luck?
<unavailable> solexious cd Desktop  (case sensitive)
<HardDisk> bbiab, break time for me.
<almondega> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<daddycool> unavailable: sorry bro. I did what it asked me, but still not helping.
<Ebiggs> Ienorand, Yeah, reinstalled in synaptic.  It was previously installed via the Firefox popup dialog.
<Nissan_350Z> Bllz: E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-restricted
<joebro1> hi all
<Ebiggs> Ienorand, and still no sound in flash.
<Bllz> Nissan_350Z is this for the uninstallation or the reinstallation?  either way, the package is ubuntu-restricted-extras
<joebro1> is anyone an expert with alsa
<joebro1> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 15 (hardy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<unavailable> lemmie try Http://www.facebook.com
<hischild> There is a command to find out which device (like /dev/sda1 ) has which UUID. Which command was it?
<Ienorand> ﻿Ebiggs: Pity, dunno what else can be done though...
<joebro1> can anyone help with my sound problem (snd-hda-intel on ubuntu hardy)
<vashabee> bonsoir tout le monde
<Jack_Sparrow> Nissan_350Z enabler multiverse.. sudo apt-get update then try again
<nickrud> hischild  sudo blkid
<nickrud> !fr | vashabee
<ubottu> vashabee: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<m_newton> enaner, ok, you might have added the source incorectly
<hischild> nickrud, thank you.
<Ienorand> ﻿﻿Ebiggs: I'm afk now for a while..
<enaner> m_newton: ?
<Bllz> vashabee:  anglais svp
<Nissan_350Z> Bllz: All done
<mmattice> alright...  no cli equiv of update-manager...  got it.  now, how about making the system bell come from the sound card instead of the mb speaker?
<Bllz> Nissan_350Z you reinstalled too?
<Nissan_350Z> Bllz: Yep
<Bllz> does it work?
<Nissan_350Z> Bllz: brb let me try
 * unavailable thinks facebook is a joke... gotta login to see the site and all..  im not joining a site that openly admits it will sell all your information
<m_newton> enaner, wait
<m_newton> enaner, gimi a sec
<Bllz> Nissan_350Z sure thing.  if that still doesnt work I'd suggest starting a thread on the ubuntu forums and including the output of the lspci command.  You can also try doing a fresh reinstall.
<matrix09> I am reading about setting the printer from ubuntu help site, its saying that the PPD/Driver is hpijs.. what does that mean?
<Nissan_350Z> Bllz: Nope: Unable to connect to stream: Invalid argument.
<viejomane> hola
 * julio_neto Olá pessoal! | Hello everybody!
<Nissan_350Z> Bllz: Okay ill go there ^^ thanks a bunch! LD
<mon^rch> problems getting internet via usb "aircard" question: what is the best brandname usb wireless?
<Nissan_350Z> *:D
<Bllz> Nissan_350Z  hmm.  yeah than either look for more help here, start a thread at ubuntuforums.org or do a reinstall
<mon^rch> please
<Bllz> Nissan_350Z yeah np. glad to help... or rather try to help
<Nissan_350Z> hehe
<m_newton> enaner, what do you want to get
<Nizzle> Can anyone help me getting my webcam to work please
<solexious_> [Q] When i mount a samba share with places->network where does it mount to, so I can reach it in command line.
<shadowimmage> I'm in GParted, and I want to copy one partition to another, without loss of the information, but GParted keeps mounting things automatically. I'm trying to make my linux installation larger, by absorbing an unused part of the disk.
<shadowimmage> help please!
<HardDisk> shadowimmage, use a livecd
<m_newton> enaner, what do you want to get??
<shadowimmage> I'm in my live CD now
<HardDisk> shadowimmage, then right click and unmount
<HardDisk> within gparted.
<shadowimmage> I did that, as soon as I unmount one, the other mounts,
<jeyjey> #ubuntu-ar
<shadowimmage> and back and forth...
<m_newton> enaner, are you still there
<Draggin> Hiya - could someone tell me if it would be dangerous to install Ubuntu on an existing NTFS partition and resizing that partition with the setup partitioner if the disk has not been defragged in Windows? What are the chances of losing Windows data (apart from the standard chances you have of losing it just because it's Windows :P)\
<_Net> Does 7.10 come with Gparted? Or some sort of Partition editor?
<TurtleUrtle> you cant install ubintu on ntfs
<mon^rch> ﻿problems getting internet via usb "aircard" question: what is the best brandname usb wireless?
<_Net> mon^rch: I like d-link.
<mon^rch> ty
<Draggin> Yes, TurtleUrtle, that's why I want to resize the partition to create a new partition for Ubuntu in the newly created free space
<CoronaBW> Anyone know if Ubuntu might have problems running right on a blade server with built in array, I'm getting really bad performance and don't know why
<_Net> :)
<Jeruvy> CUPS Server error - There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'client-error-not-possible'.  What does this mean?
<shadowimmage> Can someone tell me why GParted is automounting EVERYTHING???
<jawbrey> Draggin - you should be ok, I recently dual-booted my windows machine for the first time and my windows and Unbuntu installs work great seperately, I had no problems with losing any data.
<solexious_> [Q] When i mount a samba share with places->network where does it mount to, so I can reach it in command line.
<m_newton> enaner, ok you have the hardy repos. Not the gutsy repos. There is no news in the hardy repos. All ther is is cinellera
<rogue_trader> is the ATI vs. compiz bug (lanchpad #206845) also present in other distributions?
<newman> i wan to to ask how to limit the background processes peer acceount
<nalioth> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<newman> i want to to ask how to limit the background processes peer acceount
<Draggin> jawbrey - but did you resize an existing partition during setup or did you create separate partitions before?
<Jeruvy> CUPS Server error - There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'client-error-not-possible'.  What does this mean?
<Miesco> Okay I get sound with ioquake3, can I use ioquake3 with combat elite mod?
<Draggin> My issue is not with dual booting - I've been running a dual boot system for a year now - my issue is with resizing existing NTFS partitions
<CoronaBW> Draggin I installed it on a 200g with windows, but I used Partition Magic to resize the partition first to get the free space
<Gin> I'm getting random kernel panic on ubuntu hardy x64
<Draggin> CoronaBW - did you do a defrag at all before splitting partitions?
<jawbrey> Draggin - I resized the parition during setup, I had a lot of help with it though so I don't know if I can fully answer your question.  I remember resizing the the existing NTFS partition
<TurtleUrtle> itll do it for u
<CoronaBW> I just used the partitioning software, it took care of the moving of the data
<TurtleUrtle> i promise
<Miesco> Sorry, true combat mod*
<m_newton> <Draggin> just use gparted on the live cd
<Draggin> jawbrey - can you remember if you defragged the NTFS partition before resizing the partitions?
<Lynet> Gin: Sounds like a random software or hardware error. Do you have more information?
<jawbrey> Draggin - no I didn't defrag before resizing the partitions.
<CoronaBW> I have used the live CD before as well with good results for resizing as well.
<Draggin> m_newton - and what about the partitioning tool on the alternate install?  I'm actually going to install Studio, so there is no live CD
<Draggin> jawbrey - thanks a lot :)
<jawbrey> Draggin - you're welcome ;)
<Gin> Lynet, nope, when it froze, I cna't do anything, the caps lock and scrol lock keep flashing
<sahil> how do i find the gpg key of an ubuntu mirror?
<Gin> gnome doesn't react on any keyboard or mouse action
<Draggin> Thanks everyone - I'm off to try and convert another Windows user to Ubuntu! Wish me luck! :-D
<Draggin> Ciao!
<m_newton> Draggin, no ned to install studio, just get ubuntu live cd, the later you can sudo apt-get install ubnutustudio-desktop
<Jeruvy> trying to print test page status is stopped.  ?
<C_Kode_> How do you check what version of a package you have installed?
<UBUNTUJAY123> i find my cpu working overtime alot in ubuntu and i took the splash off when booting up so i can see whats its loading and it said my cpu wasnt support
<Miesco> If I do: aoss quake3, it has sound but its not very good at all...
<TurtleUrtle> vmware
<UBUNTUJAY123> its a P4 2.0
<m_newton> Draggin, i love and have been loving studio from day 1
<Lynet> Gin: Are you sure it is a kernel crash and not X hanging? That is, can you connect/ping to the machine over the network?
<solexious_> [Q] When i mount a samba share with places->network where does it mount to, so I can reach it in command line.
<Draggin> m_newton - it's for a user who's never used Linux - I think it'd be easier if I just started him off with everything he needed already there
<perlsyntax> i got a prob
<UBUNTUJAY123> do it runs the linux though iam on it right now
<Jeruvy> C_Kode_: typically <tool> -v or --version
<perlsyntax> how do i su into the root
<jawbrey> Internet Connection Problem - I just installed the latest release of Ubuntu on a machine and it had problems connecting, I did some suggested stuff from the Ubuntu support site and then it randomly started working - needless to say internet will not work on it anymore no matter what I try :(
<HardDisk> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ http://www.howtoforge.com/howtos/linux/ubuntu http://www.ubuntuhq.com/ http://www.ubuntux.org/ http://www.osalt.com/  http://tombuntu.com/ http://www.ubufied.com/ http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/ http://ubuntuos.com/ http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/
<HardDisk> Draggin, !ubuntulinks
<perlsyntax> i don't know the  password
<C_Kode_> Jeruvy: No, I  want to know what version of say ASLA
<Starnestommy> perlsyntax: you don't
<perlsyntax> no i just install this
<Gin> Lynet, I don't know. but I'm pretty sure it's kernel panic. :\
<Jeruvy> C_Kode_: be more specific...
<HardDisk> !sudo > perlsyntax
<zcat[1]> perlsyntax: "sudo thingtodoasroot.sh"
<C_Kode_> Jeruvy: In RedHat you use rpm -q <package name>
<perlsyntax> i did that
<Draggin> Thanks again. Ciao!
<perlsyntax> i will not let me in my su
<HardDisk> perlsyntax, you enter your user password
<perlsyntax> ok i try that
<Ienorand> ﻿Ebiggs: I'm suspecting your problem might be related to bug #192888 in some way or other (don't let the title mislead you, that was only the _first_ bug). In the comments there's also instructions on how to install flash10beta (might work....), if you'd like to go further trying to fix it.
<zcat[1]> !root
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 192888 in libflashsupport "firefox crashes on flash contents when using libflashsupport" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192888
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<scr34mb07> @perlsyntax: your su password is the same as your initial account password. root is disabled on ubuntu. you need to use sudo
<Lynet> Gin: Does the alt-sysrq stuff work?
<Gin> Lynet, what is that?
<perlsyntax> not working
<Jeruvy> C_Kode_"
<Jeruvy> C_Kode_: oops, sudo apt-get -V package.deb
<C_Kode_> Thanks
<perlsyntax> i use to fedora
<jawbrey> Internet Connection Problem - I just installed the latest release of Ubuntu on a machine and it had problems connecting, I did some suggested stuff from the Ubuntu support site and then it randomly started working - needless to say internet will not work on it anymore no matter what I try :(
<perlsyntax> ?
<Gin> Lynet, I think I'm off to install the 32bit version. had no problems with that one
<Lynet> Gin: Hold on, will find a description for you. In sort, you can kill/restart a hung X witk alt-sysrq-k
<perlsyntax> hello
<scr34mb07> perlsyntax, instead of typing su, type sudo, then press enter and type your account password
<Andyca1> how to reinstall linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-19-generic
<Lynet> Gin: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<perlsyntax> ok i try that
<scr34mb07> sorry, type sudo su
<Jeruvy> yup sudo su ;)
<zcat[1]> jawbrey: had a similar problem with my laptop.. total confusion after the upgrade, in th end I did a clean install, ckecked the 'broadcom' box in restricted drivers, and everything is totally sweet now. Ubuntu upgrades break for a lot of people, you might try a clean install ..
<MrLimeni> #linux-pg
<crichardson> any one here using bonding? i am trying to set it up but for some reason i am getting connection timeouts when i try to ssh in which i assume has to do with arps
<zcat[1]> 'sudo su' is highly advised against .. if you must have a root shell (also not a good idea) try 'sudo -i' or 'sudo -s'
<perlsyntax> thanks
<scr34mb07> np
<perlsyntax> it work
<KyleK> bonding?
<coolasJon> how do I install a tar.bz2, is there any guide
<shadowimmage> gparted is automunting partitions. can someone tell me how to stop this?
<perlsyntax> tar -xf file name
<scr34mb07> you can try lots of alternatives, sudo bash, fakeroot, blahdeblahdeblah
<crichardson> coolasJon: a tar.bz2 is jyst a compressed file
<Xcaliber009> is there a way to download a single file from the net from ubuntu server?
<geirha> coolasJon: tar.bz2 is just a compressed archive, like zip and rar
<EvilDennisR> perlsyntax: sudo -s will give you a root shell with all of your current path settings (ie. $HOME will be /home/yourusername not /root) and sudo -i is the equivolent of su -
<turbor> coolasJon, you can 'unzip' it with tar xvjf
<Starnestommy> coolasJon: extrace it, then read its readme and install files
<Gin> Lynet, even with the magic keys combination I can't afford for X to freeze. :\ I need a stable system
<Mo0oSaH> shadowimmage: remove the partitions it's automounting from fstab?
<Starnestommy> *extract
<coolasJon> will it self install then?
<scr34mb07> sudo su is only advised against if you are a muppet and are a little hamfisted and more than a little braindead
<crichardson> coolasJon: no
<Mo0oSaH> scr34mb07: lmao
<perlsyntax> i like this linux
<scr34mb07> nice
<Starnestommy> coolasJon: you have to read the documentation that comes with it to see how to install it
<crichardson> coolasJon: most likely it is a source file so you would have to compile it
<Lynet> Gin: True. But it might help us figure out why you are having this problem. A non-reported bug is a bug that won't get fixed.
<shadowimmage> Mo0oSaH: how do I do that?
<zcat[1]> coolasJon: what program.. you should check it's not in a repo first.. installing your own software out of repos is not a good idea since it's likely to break if something else needs that program, the repo system won't know you installed it and will try to install the official package of it, likely breaking your version and making a huge mess of things
<Xcaliber009> or perhaps is there a way to install the GUI to the server?
<C_Kode_> Jeruvy: actually it as "dpkg --list" was what I was looking for.
<crichardson> anyone dooing nic bonding?
<coolasJon> I did its Vuze
<Mo0oSaH> !ubottu fstab | shadowimmage
<ubottu> Factoid ubottu fstab not found
<enaner> m_newton:  i want to get cinerella
<enaner> but at this point if u can suggest another video editing software i ll go with that
<Mo0oSaH> shadowimmage: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<m_newton> enaner, welcome back, ok
<Jeruvy> C_Kode_: I don't use dpkg, sorry.
<unavailable> !msgthebot > Mo0oSaH
<C_Kode_> Jeruvy: Thats what apt-get uses.
<Mo0oSaH> shadowimmage: backup your current fstab and then remove entries that you don't want to mount
<jawbrey> zcat11 - the install I have on is super clean, just installed last night and internet did start working for a few hours.  It now has a different cat5 plugged into it (cat5 tested and working on this machine i'm currently on), and nothing I try will let it connect.  Before trying a clean install do you have any suggestions on any values to mess with, drivers to check etc?
<LBo> I started a intrepid netboot install and the first option screen is different the feist, hardy, et cetera. Are they going to change the netboot process too?
<shadowimmage> Mo0oSaH: ok
<LBo> Would be nice
<turbor> shutdown doesn't work her in HH anybody here has a solution
<m_newton> enaner,generic k7?
<LBo> VNC like stuff just like fedora, opensuse
<m_newton> http://repository.akirad.net/pool/main-hardy/
<jawbrey> zcat1 - because I know internet works on it...worked for a few hours...and now just seems kaput
<unavailable> LBo #ubuntu+1
<m_newton> enaner, http://repository.akirad.net/pool/main-hardy/ just download the one you want, if you need help, tell me what package you downloaded
<enaner> m_newton:  which one shud i get?
<LBo> unavailable: thanks
<enaner> m_newton:  im just gettin the first one
<zcat[1]> jawbrey: hmm, plain old cat5 should work super-reliably in ubuntu, I don't think there's any such thing as an unsupported network card... I'd check your hardware first, make sure the cable is good and the appropriate lights come on and blink. Also are you using dhcp or static IPs?
<m_newton> enaner, ok, that fine
 * unavailable rofl @ "unsupported network cord"
<m_newton> enaner, honestly idk, i never used it
<khelll> how can i detect an ad-hock wireless network created by windows pc
<shadowimmage> Mo0oSaH: I actiually don't know what to do here... I'm running on a liveCD, and nothing in fstab makes sense
<unavailable> zcat[1] actually if its a patch cable vs crossover cable
<solexious_> [Q] When i mount a samba share with places->network where does it mount to, so I can reach it in command line.
<jawbrey> zcat - cat5 checked and proper lights are on, even blinking most of the time.  I'm not sure about the dhcp or static IP, my knowledge is fairly limited to a windows machine and "repairing the connection".  I can tell you I'm on a cable connection and the ip address is automatic, if that makes sense
<ASULutzy> solexious_: Probably /media/theNameOfTheVolume
<zcat[1]> I have a large box of network cards that cannot work in windows (old, no windows drivers, one is from an apple server) .. every last one works by default in Ubuntu with no work required.. there's no such thing as an unsupported  plain-old-wired NIC in Linux
<unavailable> jawbrey can you ping??
<enaner> m_newton:  thankx for your help :) ... but im givin up now
<enaner> wasted entire day on this
<Aknightwhosezni> hey i have a problem that im hoping i can get around. I have an old server that can only see HDD's that are 250gb and below (old bios and theres no updates). I currently have 2x750gb drives set as a raid 1 array. I was able to boot off of the live cd and install ubuntu because the kernel discovered the drives when the installer loaded. Are there any boot disks that use a linux kernel to boot OS's so that it will discover the harddrive
<shadowimmage> Mo0oSaH: I actiually don't know what to do here... I'm running on a liveCD, and nothing in fstab makes sense
<zcat[1]> jawbrey: yes, that would be dhcp..
<jawbrey> unavailable - no I can't seem to ping, i tried pinging this machine I'm on right now
<ASULutzy> solexious_: You could also mount it with
<ASULutzy> sudo mkdir /media/share
<ASULutzy> sudo smbmount //the.ip.address.here/TheShareName /media/share -o username=$USER
<enaner> anyone know any video editing software besides CINERELLA for AMD64?
<solexious_> <ASULutzy> Thats where it used to mount to... cant find it there now
<zcat[1]> enaner: kino
<^hellfire^> ide spać :P dobranoc           *amsg
<zcat[1]> !info kino
<ubottu> kino (source: kino): Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component main, is extra. Version 1.1.1-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 4235 kB, installed size 9260 kB
<ASULutzy> !opensuse
<ubottu> Factoid opensuse not found
<ASULutzy> P
<HardDisk> Aknightwhosezni, did you try systemrescuecd
<unavailable> jawbrey set your ip on the box to manual,  then try pinging...   http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ubuntu-desktop-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address/
<primefalcon> finally a room where people are talking
<Aknightwhosezni> HardDisk: how would i use the rescue cd to boot the hdds?
<HardDisk> primefalcon, #ubuntu-offtopic for anything other than ubuntu tech help
<unavailable> !suse > unavailable
<HardDisk> Aknightwhosezni, wait I misunderstood, you installed ubuntu and now you can't see the drives?
<unavailable> !suse
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<Aknightwhosezni> correct, but that is only due to the BIOS being outdated
<tatt> Aknightwhosezni:    try here    http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/#help
<Aknightwhosezni> the install went flawlessly
<amoeba> EvilDennisR, you still around?
<HardDisk> Aknightwhosezni, if you were able to install, then it would work...
<HardDisk> Aknightwhosezni, you may need to check your raid setting
<jawbrey> unavailable - I'll try that be back shortly
<unavailable> k
<HardDisk> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<unavailable> jawbrey i might be smokin when u get back
<Aknightwhosezni> harddisk: i was only able to install because the installer polled again for harddrives and found them
<drthodt> I need some help setting up ipv6 on heron. my router is already configged to assign ipv6 addresses but the ubuntu box isnt picking one up
<Aknightwhosezni> you cannot see them in the bios
<jagggy> anyone could help me with my w111t dongle ? i can't seem to get it working
<linkmaster03> How do I give full read and write permissions for all users to a folder through terminal?
<danza> linkmaster03, see man chmod
<jagggy> linkmaster03, chmod 777 foldername
<linkmaster03> thanks
<m_newton> enaner, ok
<jceggbert5> hello
<tatt> Aknightwhosezni:    try here    http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/#help
<jceggbert5> ok
<jceggbert5> I need some help with the "install inside windows" setup option in 8.0.4 LTS
<Andyca1> ndiswrapper complains about not having the right module. /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/ubuntu/misc/ndiswrapper doesnt have the ndiswrapper.ko inside either
<MrKeuner> hello, how can I enable incoming remote desktop connections log?
<jceggbert5>  
<f0rmat> i am having trouble with AVI's
<f0rmat> :
<jagggy> f0rmat, and now specific?
<jceggbert5> is there a way that you can change the size of the virtual disk in the "install inside windows" option
<f0rmat> jagggy, invalid argument stream
<jagggy> what do you use to watch em?
<f0rmat> jagggy, Movie Player
<jagggy> hmm f0rmat might install medibuntu, thats all i can think of
<jagggy> !medibuntu | f0rmat
<ubottu> f0rmat: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Mousey> hi
<Mousey> is firefox 3 or WINE 1.0 in a hardy repo somewhere that i don't have in my sources.list?
<f0rmat> thankyou jagggy  anyway
<scr34mb07> firefox 3 rtm is in the hardy reps
<perlsyntax> is it easy to install warcraft game on wine?
<daddycool> !youtube
<ubottu> Factoid youtube not found
<daddycool> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<danza> f0rmat, 'vlc' works wth a lot of formats, try it
<Stroganoff> Mousey: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<scr34mb07> perlsyntax, yes, made even easier if you download cedega
<daddycool> thanks bro, I am having problem watching youtube
<Mousey> Stroganoff: thanks
<f0rmat> danza, thanks
<unavailable> jawbrey i have returned
<jawbrey> Unavailable/Zcat - do I want my wired network settings to be on dhcp or static ip?
<scr34mb07> daddycool, install ubuntu-restricted extras from synaptic
<daddycool> okz
<jawbrey> unavailable - I tried pinging that site and others, it usually responded saying that the site was not a real address
<perlsyntax> is cedega in the package ubuntu or i have to download it from the internet?
<unavailable> jawbrey i meant visit the site not ping that site
<unavailable> rofl
<jawbrey> lol
<unavailable> jawbrey it will show you how to static ip
<enaner> so i wanna experiment with the server edition ... i have no idea about ne thing with server ... i just have a spare computer ... what do u suggest i shud toy with first ... BTW theres no on responding in #ubuntu-server
<scr34mb07> perlsyntax, download from internet. its a subscription service, but you may find something on piratebay that'll please ya ;)
<Mousey> perlsyntax: cedega is a commercial product sold by TransGaming
<DRebellion> enaner, just use the normal desktop edition to run your server
<unavailable> jawbrey do you have a router?
<Mousey> perlsyntax: i'd try regular WINE before Cedega
<unavailable> jawbrey and what exactly are you trying to do?
<Mousey> perlsyntax: regular WINE, for example, plays Team Fortress 2 super great
<daddycool> ﻿ubuntu-restricted was already installed, I guess I have to install x﻿ubuntu-restricted if I am on xubuntu right?
<unavailable> jawbrey if you are trying to share an internet connection using the network card in your host (the one that will be sharing the connection) you need to find/make a crossover cable
<ryanakca> Where can I get the source images for Ubuntu Hardy?
<perlsyntax> so i try wine then
<DRebellion> !download | ryanakca
<ubottu> ryanakca: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<unavailable> jawbrey i made one once, and it was all just a matter of switching two wires
<MrKeuner> ryanakca: source images?
<scr34mb07> daddycool, check synaptic to see if you have flashplugin-nonfree installed
<jawbrey> unavailable - nope not trying trying that, just have two different cat5's coming from a hub
<enaner> DRebellion: i wanna run a irc server from server edition
<jim_> ok so i have 2 ubuntu servers at 2 different locations... ive setup an ssh vpn between the 2 of them... I can ping, access network resrouces etc... next question... since these are on public interfaces with limited upstream at either endpoint... whats my best way to limit the bandwidth used via this tunnel? as in if im tranferiing a file from one network to another i dont want to max out my upstream on that network
<unavailable> ok
<jawbrey> Unavailable - will all those settings ip address, subnet mask, gateway address, be the same as what is on my windows machine? even ip address?
<perlsyntax> i think i update all my package first before i install wine.
<scr34mb07> daddycool, yes xubuntu restricted will do it
<jagggy> anyone could help me with my w111t dongle ? i can't seem to get it working
<ryanakca> DRebellion: no, those are the *installation* images
<perlsyntax> it going to take me abit to learn this linux.
<scr34mb07> perlsyntax, its worth it
<unavailable> jawbrey set yer ip addy to something you arent using... subnet 255.255.255.0 gateway (whatever your gateway on your windows box usually 192.168.1.1)
<DRebellion> enaner, why server edition? The only real diffrence is that you don't get a GUI with server edition. You say you don't know much or don't have much experience, so I would strongly recommend the desktop edition for your tinkering
<DRebellion> ryanakca, what do you want then?
<mortis> My sound keeps going out -_-
<Andyca1> could someone send me 1.24.6.19 ndiswrapper.ko module? It seems im missing it under /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/ubuntu/misc/ndiswrapper/
<jawbrey> unavailable - it doesn't matter what I put in for my ip address?
<scr34mb07> break free from the masses, break free from the machine, take control of you computer, take control of your digital life. install linux!!!
<unavailable> jawbrey as long as it isnt currently in use
<MrKeuner> scr34mb07: yay
<jawbrey> unavailable - alright I'll go make an attempt brb
<unavailable> jawbrey i would use 192.168.1.200
<jim_> anyone have a knowledge on limiting bandwidth used on an interface?
<perlsyntax> you mean wine
<_Net> Does 8.10 have a partition editor like the liveCD?
<DRebellion> _Net, for devel distro questions, goto #ubuntu+1
<scr34mb07> _Net, yes, install gparted
<mortis> How do I keep my sound working properly? It keeps going out and I have to reconfigure it when I boot up Ubuntu
<Jeruvy> Brother printer installed drivers, not printing docs.  Document shows in spool as status 'stopped'  generates error reported in bug# 137984.  How do I print?
<perlsyntax> anyone use python in here?
<unavailable> jawbrey to get internet working with static... youre also gonna have to figure out your dns servers...
<MrKeuner> scr34mb07: GNU/Linux is more appropriate though
<_Net> scr34mb07: Couldnt before because of no wireless internet but i'll try nowe
<scr34mb07> MrKeuner, agreed
<DRebellion> unavailable, jawbrey, just put your router as the dns server
<jagggy> anyone could help me with my w111t dongle ? i can't seem to get it working
<unavailable> dRrebellion i never had luck with that...
<DRebellion> unavailable, really? All of the home consumer routers I've come across run a DNS server.
<mortis> How do I keep my sound working properly? It keeps going out and I have to reconfigure it when I boot up Ubuntu
<hwilde> when I run "top" what does it mean by "buffers" in the memory?
<hwilde> Mem: 507664k total, 475780k used, 31884k free, 92116k buffers
<unavailable> drebellion although i was trying to fix my ddwrt 24 > linksys problem at the time.
<adolfo_> need help with wireless
<jooyapril> hello
<DRebellion> hwilde, perhaps ask in #hardware?
<jooyapril> I am new here
<jooyapril> how do I get help
<adioe3> Hey all. My Ubuntu system has one update that never happens - splashy. If I mark it for upgrade my Kubuntu want's to remove kubuntu-desktop (and I'm guessing I need that package ^_^). Anybody know anything about this (potential bug)?
<FTB|Schlaaaand> Schlaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand
<unavailable> !ask > unavailable
<Jeruvy> ok, /usr/lib/cups/filter/brlpdwraggerMRC420CN Failed.  Where to troubleshoot?
<unavailable> !ask > jooyapril
<Shaba1> ok fellas and ladies
<jooyapril> ask?
<jooyapril> ok here goes
<mortis> God dangit, this sound issue is annoying.
<enaner> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvD7Fz5fdL8
<Shaba1> does java come with the default ubuntu install
<jooyapril> don't run away from the hard ones ;)
<_Net> Is ubuntu better off in a Primary Partition or Extended?
<_Net> And what about the swap
<jooyapril> Help needed: Data recovery ext3 I am using Ubuntu 8.04 installed via Wubi on Windows Vista Basic on Lenovo R61e. I installed Ubuntu 8.04 via Wubi. I deleted a the users home folder "/home/mark/" on my system after backing up the home user directory with HUBackup. Later I realized the backup failed  and now I need to recover the deleted folder. so I have tried Stellar Phoenix Linux Recovery but it does not seem to recognize the ext partition is this becaus
<jooyapril> At any rate will someone please help me figure out how to recover the deleted folder.
<jooyapril> Thank you!
<MrKeuner> Shaba1: gnu java compiler comes with it by default
<ompaul> !recover | jooyapril
<ubottu> jooyapril: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<Matthew12> I sometimes have problems with my Firefox extensions. Sometimes they'll just disappear (toolbar, theme etc.) Deleting extensions.ini extensions.cache and extensions.rdf works. But those files keep reappearing, and I have to delete them again. Any ideas?
<scr34mb07> see you guys later, off now. cheers
<MrKeuner> Matthew12: I would remove the whole .mozilla direcotry and start from the beginning
<unavailable> jooyapril remember !NEVER INSTALL TO THE DRIVE YOU ARE TRYING TO RECOVER FROM!
<ryanakca> drwelby: I want the *source* images
<mortis> My sound keeps going out, does anyone know why?
<Mo0oSaH> how do I configure conky to read temperatures
<jooyapril> ubottu: if I wanted hyperlinks I have Google
<ubottu> jooyapril: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ryanakca> drwelby: sorry, misstab
<unavailable> jooyapril ubottu is a bot
<perlsyntax> How do i get 3D work on Ubuntu linux?
<MrKeuner> Matthew12: or would ask at irc.mozilla.org
<jooyapril> unavailable: I have some tool I installed on Vista but since I used Wubi I can't see the ext patrition to scan it
<Matthew12> MrKeuner, will that remove Firefox? And if it does and I reinstall it, what will stop it from reappearing?
<Matthew12> Mrkeuner: ok thanks
<ompaul> jooyapril, the information stored in the bot is a how to - read it and work with it - that is why we bothered to give the bot that info in the first place
<jawbrey> unavailable - using static ip did not seem to work, I think im going to try setting the connection to dhcp, turning the machine off and doing the 30 second unplugging of my modem
<MrKeuner> Matthew12: firefox settings resinde in my ~/.mozilla
<jooyapril> ompaul: I came here to talk to people not bots
<jooyapril> ompaul: don't you know bots are annoying
<unavailable> jawbrey your just tryin to connect to the internet?
<ompaul> jooyapril, you asked a question and you got an answer please work with it
<MrKeuner> Matthew12: that would remove all the user installed addons and all settings
<jawbrey> unavailable - that is all I'm trying to do :)
<MrKeuner> Matthew12: not the applicaiton itself
<mortis> Does anyone know why my sound keeps going out?
<jooyapril> ompaul: I didn't get an answer I got a hyperlink
<unavailable> jawbrey on a fresh install?
<jawbrey> unavailable - yeah i'll break it down for you
<unavailable> jooyapril that hyperlink has an answer
<Mo0oSaH> What is a good application to monitor all the temperatures?
<Matthew12> mrkeuner, then if I reinstalled those addons, would that stop extension files from reappearing.
<jawbrey> unavailable - fresh insatll as of last night, couldn't connect at first tried a few things from ubuntu support site and it randomly started working, moved machine to new location in the appartment with new cat5 (cat5 tested and working), now machine will not connect to the internet no matter what i try
<MrKeuner> Matthew12: I cannot say that
<jawbrey> unavailable - I've tried both dhcp and static ip network settings now
<MrKeuner> Matthew12: it could be some sort of addons incompatibility or something i have no idea
<unavailable> jawbrey whats ifconfig say?
<Matthew12> ok, Mr Keuner, thank you
<jawbrey> unavailable - not sure, how do I go about finding that?
<MrKeuner> welcome
<unavailable> jawbrey terminal > ifconfig
<jawbrey> unavailable - k brb
<blondie> is there a way to automatically run a command during boot after all other services have started?
<adolfo_> hello
<jawbrey> unavailable - it pops up with some information, what specifically are you looking for?
<m_newton> adolfo_, ya ya
<unavailable> eth0
<adolfo_> ?!?
<m_newton> or wlan0
<daddycool> unavailable: bro I have tried everything which you asked me to do, still I cannot watch youtube :|
<adolfo_> m_newton
<m_newton> adolfo_, ya ya
<adolfo_> ya ya ?!?
<m_newton> adolfo_, ya ya
<unavailable> daddycool im out of answers...
<daddycool> awwww..
<daddycool> any link that might help me?
<schmitty> Is there a better way for me to mirror a website? im using wget -m now but it's not perfect
<jawbrey> unavailable - well eth0 is on the first line of information, does that help?
<eldon> lo again, anyone knows how i can prevent ubuntu from rebooting on kernel panic ?
<Stormx2> daddycool: What issue are you having with youtube?
<unavailable> jawbrey ok.. set yer network adapter to dhcp, then in terminal  do sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart and see if it gets an ip address
<jawbrey> unavailable - righteo brb
<os6ora> hi guys
<marko-_-> how do i load subtitles in totem ?
<os6ora> I need some help
<os6ora> Can u give me names for Dialup modems that work on Ubuntu>
<os6ora> ?
<Maimster_>  /quit
<unavailable> !flood > os6ora
<Ali_> hi
<m_newton> I have to go now. Be right back. like whenever i am free. Ya, soo a ok. This is a custompized message, that is why it is so long. I will see You later. On irc. Hopefully.
<Ali_> how cna i get rid of xp while iam on ubuntu???
<xTheGoat121x> Wow, harsh.
<os6ora> hello!!!!!!! anybody?
<m_newton> lol
<unavailable> ali_ install gparted
<unavailable> ali_ and del the xp partition
<m_newton> xTheGoat121x, hey
<Ali_> y not?
<unavailable> lol
<xTheGoat121x> m_newton, greetings.
<m_newton> sup
<m_newton> ?
<unavailable> !repeat > os6ora
<xTheGoat121x> m_newton, ah, not too much.  You?
<m_newton> os6ora, ya ya
<Ali_> unavaliable: thnx
<unavailable> ali_ you may have to deal with the whole mbr issue though
<m_newton> xTheGoat121x, bored with nothing to do
<Ali_> so after i delete the xp partion all the space will go to tubuntu 1?
<xTheGoat121x> m_newton, I know the feeling.
<Ali_> mbr issue wats that?
<m_newton> os6ora, yawhat do you nned
<jawbrey> unavailable - tried the /etc/init.d/network restart and it ended up saying "No DHCPOFFERS received"
<unavailable> ok
<mohadib> hello
<m_newton> xTheGoat121x, :)
<mohadib> how can i get nvidia-settings options to persist?
<os6ora> I need names for Dialup modems that work on Ubuntu
<eldon> kernel panic anyone ?
<unavailable> ali_ its when your mbr is gone, and you cannot boot
<mohadib> im trying to persist nvidia-settings -a InitialPixmapPlacement=0 -a GlyphCache=1
<xTheGoat121x> m_newton, hence why I'm in here... maybe someone will come in with an interesting question.
<m_newton> xTheGoat121x, i love the hellos smae
<unavailable> jawbrey ok.. so you either are not seeing the router. or the router isnt giving you an ip
<adolfo_> hello guys
<Ali_> wats is root is it liek admin i need root to run gparted?
<adolfo_> help me plz with my wireless
<xTheGoat121x> m_newton... the hellos?
<m_newton> adolfo_, ya ya
<Starnestommy> Ali_: use sudo, not root directly
<unavailable> ali_ sudo
<adolfo_> what is ya ya
<m_newton> xTheGoat121x, yup, there are like 10 hello's in 1 min
<unavailable> adolfo_ sudo ya ya
<Ali_> so ---sudo -opent dparted
<unavailable> rofl
<eric_> Is there a good cad drawing package for ubuntu?
<m_newton> xTheGoat121x, awesome fun
<onthefence928> hey , anybody know what's a good equivalent to dev-C++?
<xTheGoat121x> m_newton, Oh, duh...
<Ali_> how do i use sudo?
<alan_m> !cad
<ubottu> Factoid cad not found
<jayt> hello, i have ubuntu I'm trying to do a fresh windows xp install, and reformat all drives, but the xp install CD does not detect the hard drive used by ubuntu, if you guys could help i would greatly appreciate it
<unavailable> jawbrey now whats ifconfig say??
<m_newton> eric_, search cad in synaptic
<Andyca1> How to reinstall kernel modules?
<alan_m> Ali_: you can use sudo in a terminal by typing "sudo command"
<Ali_> k ty
<onthefence928> i'm looking for a C compiler that works like dev-C++ and runs in linux(hardy heron)
<unavailable> ali_ not literally "sudo command" but replace command with the command you want to use
<KyleK> whats so bad about g++?
<Ali_> o okay...lol
<ompaul> !buildessential | onthefence928 look at g++ with that
<ubottu> Factoid buildessential not found
<ompaul> !buildessentials
<ubottu> Factoid buildessentials not found
<KyleK> build-essential build-essentials?
<unavailable> !build-essential | onthefence928
<ompaul> !build-essential
<ubottu> onthefence928: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<eric_> m_newton, that comes up with an aweful lot of results, turns out cad is a part of an aweful lot of words in synaptic.
<Jack_Sparrow> !build-essential
<jawbrey> unavailable - well there is more information now than before, it looks as though it's giving me an ip address, but I am still unable to browse the internet
<alan_m> unavailable: thanks for elaborating, i had to go do something in launchpad and couldnt finish :)
<jayt> hello, i have ubuntu I'm trying to do a fresh windows xp install, and reformat all drives, but the xp install CD does not detect the hard drive used by ubuntu, if you guys could help i would greatly appreciate it
<ompaul> unavailable, thanks
<KyleK> Jack_Sparrow: you're too slow ;)
<WifiBrain> hi. im using the ubuntu 8.04 hardy heron LTS livecd. ive had to jump through a few hoops to download and instal b43-fwcutter and the nvidia driver without actually installing ubuntu to my hard disk (yet). is there any way i can write out this running system to another dvd, making a copy of the livecd from within itself with my updates on?
<alan_m> sorry there Ali_
<os6ora> no help!
<Jack_Sparrow> KyleK I got it right the first time though
<Ali_> no probem
<m_newton> eric_, i can help you look for one, narrow the search by  searching nam only
<Ali_> i got it opened but will it be safe to do on ubuntu
<unavailable> jawbrey ok. your getting an ip??  is it a 192.168 ??
<WifiBrain> that way ive got a dvd that works with my wifi card etc, every time, even when theres no wired network to go fetch the firmware
<os6ora> plzzz names for dialup modems
<eric_> m_newton, does Qcad sound familiar?
<Andyca1> How to reinstall kernel modules?
<KyleK> WifiBrain: there should be a guide on making a livecd somewhere
<xTheGoat121x> os6ora, have you tried Google?
<MrKeuner> hello, how can I enable incoming remote desktop connections log?
<MrLimeni> is there any chatroom for offtopic talk with ubuntu user
<MrLimeni> :?
<alan_m> !ot | MrLimeni
<ubottu> MrLimeni: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<os6ora> Yes i tried
<jawbrey> *unavailable - no it looks like it starts with 169.254
<leachim6> My permissions and groups got all messed up ... is there any way I can reset them to defaults without reinstalling ?
<unavailable> #ubuntu-offtopic
<jayt> hello, i have ubuntu I'm trying to do a fresh windows xp install, and reformat all drives, but the xp install CD does not detect the hard drive used by ubuntu, if you guys could help with info as to why this is happening,  i would greatly appreciate it
<Jack_Sparrow> WifiBrain No you cant remake a cd in that way.. you can !aptoncd to have all the tools available
<onthefence928> i'm trying to write a program for class, not compile a program that i already have, i want teh editor
<os6ora> but i didn't find that much names
<Ali_> is it safe to use gparted on Ubuntu??
<os6ora> or brands
<MrLimeni> tnx
<unavailable> jawbrey whats the full ip?
<WifiBrain> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<alan_m> Ali_: of course it is, its in our repositories for a reason ;)
<WifiBrain> but apt doesnt have the nvidia drivers, does it?
<xTheGoat121x> os6ora, try searching for Linux compatible modems, rather than Ubuntu
<m_newton> eric_, yup, also look into sagcad kicad
<EvilDennisR> leachim6: how did your permissions and groups get messed up
<leachim6> I don't remember
<Ali_> wat aobu to get rid of xp will i hav any problems?
<WifiBrain> ive fetched these manually from nvidia
<EvilDennisR> leachim6: then how do you know they're messed up
<Nostahl> how do i check if i have the latest and greatest drivers for my video   i am on a toshiba a135 s7404 laptop its intel graphics of some sort
<leachim6> but now my user can't write to certian mounted devices , can't burn cd's
<leachim6> I have no access to external devices
<leachim6> I can't burn cd's I can't uses users-admin
<os6ora> Do the USB external dialup modems work on Ubuntu?
<EvilDennisR> leachim6: you took yourself out of the admin group I'm guessing
<m_newton> <leachim6> can you sudo
<leachim6> I just want to burn ubuntu hardy in a fire for damn monstrosity that is PolicyKit
<eric_> m_newton, Im looking for a cad program to learn in my spare time.  (casually)
<alan_m> Ali_: you might not be able to do some stuff from the beginning (thats not a problem..there are alternate programs in ubuntu that do the same as some stuff in Windows.)
<m_newton> <leachim6>  qcad is good
<leachim6> m_newton, I don't wanna sudo ... I wan't to reset it to the way it was
<Jack_Sparrow> leachim6 settle down a bit please
<leachim6> m_newton, wrong person
<jawbrey> *unavailable  - check your pm
<leachim6> Jack_Sparrow, you know I was working on this yesterday
<leachim6> It still isn't fixed
<Nostahl> anyone know how to check if i have latest and greatest video drivers for my intel video im on a toshiba laptop a135 s7404
<Ali_> thats not the thing...hahaha
<leachim6> Nobody can give me a straight answer
<Jeruvy> how do you troubleshoot printer problems?  anyone have a clue?
<spiderfire> is the cut and paste duality thing necessary?
<jayt> guys how can i uninstall ubuntu so that windows will detect my hard drive?... becouse windows doesn't want to detect other operating systems for some reason?
<Jack_Sparrow> leachim6 It does not excuse ranting and rude behavior
<eric_> m_newton, ill keep those others in mind thanks since theyre not in the repo's ill try qcad first.
<leachim6> agreed ... sorry
<EvilDennisR> I agree with Jack_Sparrow
<Ali_> iam asking will it like get rid of xp and not cause any internal problems ppl hav told me that paritonign with ubuntu is noty good
<Nostahl> ﻿anyone know how to check if i have latest and greatest video drivers for my intel video im on a toshiba laptop a135 s7404
<EvilDennisR> Ali_: they lied.
<alan_m> ali_:partition is ok if you pay attention to what your doing.
<nixeagle> Ali_, it will not kill xp.
<Jeruvy> Ali_: partitioning is not OS dependant except for the tools you choose to use.
<daddycool> Jack_Sparrow: cannot watch youtube, can you tell me what I need to install? flash nonfree pluggin is already installed but still didn't work
<Ali_> i want it ot kill xp like get rid of it
<leachim6> but you can understand why I'm frustrated ... my questions are ignored
<Jack_Sparrow> daddycool did you install the restricted-extras
<Hammerhead> is anyone else having their mozilla firefox run for a few minutes then...just quit....
<nixeagle> leachim6, please keep in mind this is opensource, you are not paying us for support.
<EvilDennisR> Ali_: boot up with the live cd, and use gparted to remove the xp partition, and to resize your current ubuntu partition to the rest of the free space
<Jack_Sparrow> leachim6 form better questions.
<daddycool> let me check
<Nostahl> ﻿anyone know how to check if i have latest and greatest video drivers for my intel video im on a toshiba laptop a135 s7404
<m_newton> eric_, wait, just see if you can find the tutorials first
<leachim6> in users-admin the unlock button is grayed out no matter what I do
<leachim6> how is that ?
<EvilDennisR> leachim6: You did something to remove yourself from the admin group I suspect
<daddycool> yes I have installed restricted extas,
<Ali_> good idea
<nixeagle> leachim6, open a terminal, type groups
<leachim6> yeah I'm not in the admin group
<m_newton> leachim6, just boot as root
<Ali_> and thats when i already hav installed ubuntu rite
<eric_> m_newton, True! I suppose totorials should be something to look at, I got a little ahead of myself.
<Jack_Sparrow> leachim6 If I remember right you are not running off a standard install ..
<spiderfire> is there a way to shut off control c/v
<leachim6> m_newton, come on ... we all know that's a bad idea
<EvilDennisR> leachim6: or made yourself an unprivlidged user
<nixeagle> leachim6, then add your self to the admin group :P
<leachim6> I DID use the standard hardy cd
<Mo0oSaH> I just installed conky, but I can't find anything on how to configure it to show everything....:-(  Any help?
<leachim6> google conky configs
<Bizzeh> hey, does the ubuntu live cd have any boot recovery crap in it?
<daddycool> Jack_Sparrow: I have installed restricted extras but still its not working.
<Hammerhead> I installed epiphany as well and it is doing the same thing. Just takes longer to just disappear
<Nostahl> ﻿anyone know how to check if i have latest and greatest video drivers for my intel video im on a toshiba laptop a135 s7404
<Jack_Sparrow> leachim6 that is where you started. but what else did you do and install
<m_newton> leachim6, i dont knw how but you made your self a unprivlaged user
<lordleemo> Deutschland 3 Portugal 2 Deutschland ins halb finale
<nixeagle> leachim6, follow my instructions please, paste the (1 line) output of groups please.
<WifiBrain> hi leachim6 the backwards michael.
<__ryan__> Nostahl,  which intel card?
<EvilDennisR> m_newton: Are you going to repeat everything I've been saying ?
<blondie> how do you create a script to execute a command?
<m_newton> leachim6, can you use sudo u=in terminal
<leachim6> so you're saying ... if I created another user it would be fine
<Nostahl> its the one in a toshiba a135 s7404 im not sure what it is
<Mo0oSaH> leachim6: what do I do with those config files? :(
<leachim6> put then at ~/.conkyrc
<m_newton> EvilDennisR, truelly, i only pay attention to the ppl that talk to me. so no sorry for the repitition
<leachim6> that's the file that's read by default
<nixeagle> leachim6, NO, just type groups, if you are not in the group, you can add yourself to the group.
<bobstro> Bizzeh:  you can recover grub if that's what you're after, yes.
<__ryan__> Nostahl, are you on it right now? do 'sudo lspci | grep -i vga'
<leachim6> nixeagle, I know that ... i'm just saying
<Bizzeh> bobstro: how would i do that?
<nixeagle> leachim6, please follow my instructions
<m_newton> EvilDennisR, truelly, i only pay attention to the ppl that talk to me. so no, i hae not been paying attention. Sorry for the repition
<leachim6> k
<nixeagle> type groups and give me the output
<Nostahl> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<deepred> Anyone has troubles with nvidia after today kernel upgrade ?
 * m_newton i can see how my words may offend if read wrong
<__ryan__> ah i have the same card Nostahl
<eric_> is it possible to install flash in firefox 3 yet?
<__ryan__> i have had flash in firefox 3 the whole time?
<Slart> __ryan__: did you install flash *after* the upgrade to ff3 ?
<__ryan__> indeed, used the manual installer actually
<KyleK> what
<alan_m> eric_: yes, it is.
<KyleK> i've had ff3 working with flash even when it was beta
<Nostahl> _ryan_ how do you like it
<amenado> anyone here uses gre to create a tunnel? i could never get it to work, do you have a config i can possibly copy?
<amenado> i tried several tutorial and still same results
<Jack_Sparrow> eric_ while I dont know the answer. YOu need to tell people how you installed FF3   from our repos or did you download it yourself
<Ashex> where is the flash plugin installed?
<deepred> After a kernel upgrade (today updates) and a reboot, i'm unable to find my nvidia (neither in Driver Hardware menu')now i have to use 800x600 only :| anyone got this problem too?
<Slart> __ryan__: ah.. then I guess it works.. I just upgraded an existing install of ff
<__ryan__> ah
<daddycool> Jack_Sparrow: bro, any idea how to fix my problem?
<bobstro> Bizzeh:  try here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<__ryan__> Nostahl, you can run Compiz with it :D
<Nostahl> _ryan_ how do i make sure its updated?
<Nostahl> aye
<leachim6> nixbox, leachim6 (my user) , audio , and disk
<eric_> Jack_Sparrow, Whos looking?  I just installed the firefox-3.0 package in synaptic..
<Bizzeh> hmn, why does help.ubuntu.com force you to use https?
<__ryan__> Nostahl, ubuntu autop detects the intel and gives you a specific xorg version for it
<Mo0oSaH> leachim6: thanks! :)  would you know how to read temperatures in conky?
<EvilDennisR> leachim6: Yeah, you set yourself as an unpriv user
<nixeagle> daddycool, re-ask your question, but please do not expect him to reply. Ask the channel, and have patiance.
<eric_> apt://firefox-3.0
<EvilDennisR> leachim6: system -> administration -> users
<__ryan__> Nostahl,  so it will be updated via update-manager
<Jack_Sparrow> daddycool no.. but form the best question you can.. which version of ff, how you installed it.. and if you installed flash after you installed the new ff
<eric_> I tried to make the apturl /fail.
<Nostahl> _ryan_ ah im asking cause i was tryin to do a 14 day trial of eve online and alot of textures just show up as white
<nixeagle> leachim6, ok, you need to add yourself to the wheel group, or whatever group ubuntu uses for that
<mindframe-> why is ld-linux.so.2 using 50% CPU and 55% memory
<mindframe-> this is insane
<smacnay> Hi, I want to forward my Ubuntu X11 over ssh.  I see that /etc/sshd/sshd_config have XPortFOrwarding = Yes but I am not sure of what more to do.  I have tried sshing into the ubuntu box as a "user" on the ubuntu box (works) but cannot progress from there.
<leachim6> nixeagle, I can use sudo .. I added myself in /etc/sudoers
<Slart> mindframe-: it doesn't settle down after a while?
<EvilDennisR> leachim6: click unlock, type in your passwd, select your user, hit properties, go to the user privileges tab, and make sure everything is checked
<leachim6> %admin is just the default group
<nixeagle> leachim6, right, add yourself to the user admin group
<leachim6> I could make foobar the admin group
<owner> how can i set an account to require no password
<unavailable> bobstro heres what i did...:  i installed ubuntu on my comp, making sure to click "advanced" at the final step and install grub to my ubuntu drive..  then when that was done, went into windows, used bootpart to get the mbr from the ubuntu part, saved it to c:\bootpart.lnx
<leachim6> EvilDennisR, In the user privileges tab ... everything is grayed out
<mindframe-> Slart, no this has been going on for 10 minutes now
<leachim6> allow me to reiterate NO MATTER WHAT I DO
<EvilDennisR> leachim6: did you click unlock ?
<Jack_Sparrow> owner not advised
<__ryan__> Nostahl,  i'm not familiar with that
<leachim6> unlock is grayed
<unavailable> bobstro then i added the entry to boot.ini in windows
<Stroganoff> smacnay: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto#head-d614a551c7e458273e83ca0daa654c2ec5adf722
<leachim6> even as root
<leachim6> this is a bug
<leachim6> it's on launchpad
<owner> jack, ok what about lowering the min characters
<eric_> should checkinstall work for the flash tar.gz file from the adobe website or is it more complicated (im on the x86 architecture)
<leachim6> and it's yet to be fixed
<FloodBot1> leachim6: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jack_Sparrow> owner you can have it log in automatically, but for root you will still need password
<unavailable> bobstro result?  ntldr is my boot loader
<bobstro> unavailable:  ah, Bizzeh is having the problem. so you're putting grub under the windows boot loader then?
<leachim6> is there a workaround that anyone know's about
<owner> yes, root will stay with password
<Nostahl> _ryan_ the other interesting thing i've noticed is like if you go to www.nbc.com and you try to use the popup tabs they go behind the flash video's so you cant see them? in any browsers i've tryed do you get that problem too?
<owner> just for a certain desktop user
<unavailable> bobstro uep
<leachim6> nixbox, any solutions ?
<Jack_Sparrow> leachim6 please use enter after complete sentences..
<bobstro> unavailable:  i'm letting grub run the show, but i've read of folks doing it the windows loader way.
<glitsj16> Ashex: could depend on your setup, if you add plugin.expose_full_path to about config in firefox and go to about plugins it will show (mine is at  /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins/libflashplayer.so)
<EvilDennisR> leachim6: bootup in recovery mode
<jessica_lilly> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<EvilDennisR> leachim6: select root prompt
<eric_> I could try using alien on the rpm but if i could compile the deb from the tar.gz file i think it would be better.
<owner> so how can i set it to log in automatically?
<EvilDennisR> leachim6: addgroup leachim6 admin
<leachim6> even when I login as root I still can't do it
<EvilDennisR> leachim6: exit
<EvilDennisR> leachim6: select normal bootup at the menu
<_Net> sudo apt-get laid
<leachim6> EvilDennisR, why can I just do that with sudo ... why do I need recovery mode ?
<EvilDennisR> leachim6: then do the steps with user/prefs I already told you
<bobstro> _Net:  apt-get lost
<EvilDennisR> leachim6: You removed yourself from the admin group
<leachim6> why can I just do sudo addgroup leachim6 admin
<EvilDennisR> leachim6: type sudo -s
<unavailable> bobstro its kinda funny though i can select winxp at both loaders
<EvilDennisR> leachim6: does it allow you to have a root shell ?
<_Net> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> _Net  bobstro    Please dont
<bobstro> Jack_Sparrow:  which?
<EvilDennisR> leachim6: or does it tell you you're not allowed
<owner> jack, so how do i get it to log in automatically?
<Jack_Sparrow> you
<leachim6> nope
<leachim6> I just did it .
<bobstro> Jack_Sparrow:  mean option. never mind. :)
<EvilDennisR> leachim6: nope what? Nope it didn't work?
<Jack_Sparrow> owner system..admin..login window..security
<unavailable> Jack_Sparrow so what does sudo apt-get install lost do?
<Jack_Sparrow> unavailable They are just spamming
<owner> jack, thanks man i appreciate it
<daddycool> Jack_Sparrow: I had firefox 3 installed. and I installed restricted from synaptic.
<leachim6> when I run users admin I get => "** (users-admin:20412): CRITICAL **: Unable to lookup session information for process '20412'
<leachim6> "
<leachim6> this is a bug with no fix and no workaround ....
<EvilDennisR> leachim6: can you please follow my instructions
<Jack_Sparrow> daddycool did you also install flash-nonfree after that
<EvilDennisR> leachim6: sudo -s
<EvilDennisR> leachim6: do you get a root prompt, yes or no
<_Net> leachim6: What are you working on again
<leachim6> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=653921
<leachim6> EvilDennisR, yeah I can get a root prompt
<TuniX12> hello guys
<eric_> Ok wow flash install was soo damn easy from .tar.gz my bad i didnt mean to uselessly spam the channel
<unavailable> !language eric_
<ubottu> Factoid language eric_ not found
<unavailable> !language >  eric_
<EvilDennisR> leachim6: addgroup leachim6 adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin admin sambashare
<_Net> Eric_ No problem. Did you get yuour .tar.gz file from firefox website or other sources?
<owner> its not pulling up, the login window is disappearing
<EvilDennisR> leachim6: obviously change leachim6 to your username
<eric_> _Net, the adobe site
<Jack_Sparrow> leachim6 I have asked you to stop hitting enter like that... it spams the channel and makes it hard to understand you.
<_Net> eric__: Ah Ok, because Im soon going to need to update the flash players so better be prepared :)
<eric_> I dont remember the last time someone told me to watch my language over dam  :P
<djouallah> i have removed a thirld parties repository and i want to remove all softwares installed from it how ?
<Storrgie> I am running an XP virtual machine in VMware Workstation, the VM doesnt recognize the chipset/VGA/SCSI
<Storrgie> What can I Do?
<unavailable> rofl
<eric_> I know i should shoosh i was just sayin lol
<leachim6> Jack_Sparrow, I'm sorry about the enter thing it's a bad habit
<eric_> I must have been in early gradeschool :P
<bobstro> Storrgie:  does the VM run in low-res mode?
<EvilDennisR> leachim6: did you add yourself to all of those groups like I said ?
<nickrud> djouallah if the stuff was only available from that one repo (didn't replace the ubuntu stuff) you'll find the packages listed in obsolete in synaptic
<leachim6> EvilDennisR, yeah
<EvilDennisR> leachim6: logout and log back in, you should have access to all that stuff now
<leachim6> I hope so
<leachim6> I'll try
<unr3a1> hey al
<Storrgie> bobstro: nope, i can run it in anything
<eric_> I really dont understand why flash support is allways so crummy.
<bobstro> Storrgie:  can or can't? if it runs but looks lousy, did you install the tools?
<Storrgie> bobstro: nope, didnt install tools
<teq> hello, my desktop bar (the orange thingy) isnt loading anymore, any tip on how to get it back? thanks.
<Bizzeh> eric_: because flash is the bane of the internet and should be destroyed
<unavailable> bizzeh i agree
<eric_> Bizzeh, Hear hear!!
<bobstro> Storrgie:  without the tools installed, resolution will be poor and performance will be awful.
<_Net> eric_: What I never understood was why eventhough firefox supports the install of flash automatically, yet has never worked. I've always had to do it manually.
<ASULutzy> Bizzeh: Well, we have Silverlight to look forward to as its replacement
<nickrud> eric_ I just found out that installing libflashsupport is magic when it comes to flash issues ( usual Works for Me™ caveat)
<bobstro> Storrgie:  so XP comes up in the vm, but display is poor, right?
<teq> _Net: me too
<unavailable> asulutzy even in firefox?
<Storrgie> bobstro: nope display is nice, everything is pretty sweet except that the mouse is jittery
<Bizzeh> ASULutzy: i have used silverlight, it solves alot of the problems i have with flash actually
<_Net> teq: Can you boot into ubuntu?
<bobstro> Storrgie:  yep, that's sign #1 you need the tools!
<teq> _Net: yes
<eric_> nickrud, i find the repos were totally broke for the beta firefox3 that shipped with hardy
<Storrgie> bobstro: lemme install tools
<Bizzeh> its gui is xml based, so all the text is still text within the page... so still accessibility friendly
<eric_> nothing made me more angry than having broken flash so i had to go download the flock browser :S
<unavailable> go figure microsoft to come out with even more software to try to dominate the market...
<bobstro> Storrgie:  you should see marked improvement once installed. also, will you be installing Win2K3 Server?
<Storrgie> bobstro: right after i install SP3
<nickrud> eric_ heh. I waited for the release, just stuck with 2 until yesterday
<Jack_Sparrow> eric_ Please move discussions and opinions to offtopic..
<ASULutzy> unavailable: Silverlight runs in Firefox and in IE... Last time I checked moonlight ran ok in linux, but obviously if silverlight is still beta, you can't expect too much from moonlight yet
<eric_> and that was aweful till i could figure out how to get my overloard google back as my keyword search.
<teq> _Net: whats not loading is the desktop bar, the orange thing that u use to look for things
<Storrgie> bobstro: nope, I just need an XP VM to run Adobe CS3 in
<Storrgie> bobstro: because i guess CS3 is a no go in ubuntu
 * unavailable will never trust anything from microsoft again
<unr3a1> does anyone else have problems with Firefox 3 displaying fonts on websites ridiculously small?
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<bobstro> Storrgie:  BE SURE to turn on graphics acceleration in Win2K3 Server. it's off by default (unlike XP) and it will be LOUSY to use until you do tools and enable it.
<eric_> Im pretty much done my rant.
<Obzolete> mayhemirc.zapto.org port 7000
<bobstro> Storrgie:  oh then never mind. XP just needs the tools.
<ASULutzy> unavailable: Eh, silverlight really isn't that bad. I'm doing some brief development with it. You can create some pretty neat rich client applications available online through a webpage with it
<Obzolete> oops wrong room
<nickrud> unr3a1 some, until I installed the nosquint extension
<Bizzeh> also, silverlight is what ms originaly called "sparkle" back in the days of flash 6, but its taken this long for them to put a real dev team into it
<Storrgie> bobstro: would you please come into #Digital-it
<m_newton> Quick question, will flash cs3 work in wine
<teq> hello, my desktop bar (the orange thingy) isnt loading anymore, any tip on how to get it back? thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> m_newton look at the appdb
<Bizzeh> also, silverlight is drawn via the gfx card (ogl/dx, depending on impelementation), so it can technicaly do alot more than flash... as flash is still ran via the cpu in all implementations
<unr3a1> it wouldn't be an issue, if ctrl + wouldn't increase the sizes of images causing them to pixelate
<bobstro> mjoin #Digital-it
<bobstro> heh
<Kungen354646> how do i get kanjipad to work?
<ASULutzy> Bizzeh: Yea, objectively silverlight is more powerful than flash is
<nickrud> unr3a1 that's an option in firefox, I think you can change that to text only resize
<Slart> Bizzeh: flash doesn't have hardware acceleration?... must have imagined things..
<Shaba1> ok fellas and ladies
<teq> hello, my desktop bar (the orange thingy) isnt loading anymore, any tip on how to get it back? thanks.
<Bizzeh> also, the current x360 dash is writen with a subset of silverlight
<erdem_> #ubuntu-tr
<eric_> thanks again #ubuntu!
<unr3a1> nickrud: where?
<Shaba1> is there such a think under ubuntu as "auto-login"
<Slart> Shaba1: check the .. administration, login window
<Jack_Sparrow> Shaba1 Yes.
<Shaba1> So I do not have to enter my username and pass every time I turn on my laptop
<Kungen354646> ﻿how do i get kanjipad to work?
<Shaba1> no on uses it except me
<nickrud> unr3a1 could be I have that option added as part of nosquint , I installed it before I did much of anything with ff3
<Jack_Sparrow> !info kanjipad
<ubottu> kanjipad (source: kanjipad): handwriting recognition tool for Kanji. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.0-6 (hardy), package size 34 kB, installed size 128 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> Shaba1 You were given the answer
<ASULutzy> This is getting a bit offtopic, so last little bit of info about Silverlight vs Flash, there's a decent article explaining why Silverlight is more powerful than Flash that can be found at http://weblogs.asp.net/jezell/archive/2007/05/03/silverlight-vs-flash-the-developer-story.aspx
<nixeagle> ASULutzy, oh yey silverlight spam :P
<ASULutzy> nixeagle: I preferenced it with a disclaimer :-/
<nixeagle> ASULutzy, Still spam either way :)
<nixeagle> lol
<nixeagle> both are proprietary pieces of crap IMHO :P
<ASULutzy> nixeagle: lol, well, we were discussing it briefly and someone said something about well isn't silverlight just crappy MS Flash, and yea... nixeagle, what about moonlight? That might hold some promise in the realm of open sourcery ;)
<nixeagle> ASULutzy, perhaps, but its not a webstandard.
<unr3a1> nickrud, I wonder why they did that with the fonts?
<soundray> ASULutzy, nixternal: can you take this elsewhere please
<Sl4y3r> i was just wondering
<erdem_> hi
<nixeagle> ie, both have companies controling them, if you wish to continue debating this, pm me. This is offtopic here.
<Sl4y3r> i switched from an athlon processor to a celeron
<zendo> hi, can someone please tell me how to generally (so I know it for later if I get new kernel) make Windows as default OS at starting (in grub loader)? My /boot/grub/menu.lst is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/21490/
<nixeagle> gah soundray beat me :P
<Sl4y3r> ( Operating System ) Linux Ubuntu 8.04 - hardy Kernel: 2.6.24-18-generic, GNU/Linux | Xorg: 1.4.0.90 | Desktop: Fluxbox 1.0.0  | IRC CLient: X-Chat v.2.8.4
<Sl4y3r> and im using a generic kernel should i be?
<erdem_> my pc volume slow
<erdem_> why
 * nixternal notes his toilet paper is more powerful than flash and silverpoop
<Slart> !smp | Sl4y3r
<ubottu> Sl4y3r: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<ASULutzy> zendo: You can just edit the file /boot/grub/menu.lst to default to the number (ie if Linux is the first item it will default 0, if windows is the second item in grub I believe you can just set default to 1 and it will boot from that by default)
<Jack_Sparrow> nixternal Stop
<teq> erdem_: state the problem
<nixeagle> erdem_, uh... re-ask your question if possible. You probably have something wrong.
<Sl4y3r> <ubottu> may i im you?
<nixternal> no thanks
<teq> hello, my desktop bar (the orange thingy) isnt loading anymore, any tip on how to get it back? thanks.
<soundray> zendo: make line 14 look into default 5
<Slart> Sl4y3r: ubottu is a bot.
<ASULutzy> zendo: I believe if you change line 14 from default 0 to default.... Something else, lol, it will work, maybe 5?
<soundray> zendo: sorry, bad English
<Sl4y3r> oh
<Sl4y3r> ;s
<erdem_> my pc volume slow
<Jack_Sparrow> nixternal who are you saying no to?
<erdem_> why_
<nixternal> you :P
<teq> erdem_: what do you mean with that=
<nickrud> lol, Jack_Sparrow wrong nick :)
<JDLSpeedy> I have a "Acer Aspire 7520" and im trying to get wireless to work and having some issues, the chipset is AR242x
<nixternal> stop
<soundray> zendo: change line 14 so it looks like this:  'default 5' (count the title sections, starting at 0)
<zendo> thanks guys, I will try that
<erdem_> my pc acer aspire 5710
<Jack_Sparrow> oops
<nixternal> haha
<ASULutzy> Too many ops in here ;)
<Grubs> Ex-Chat
<teq> hey Jack_Sparrow my desktop toolbar (orange thing) isnt loading anymore, do you know how can i get it back? thank you in advance.
<NodeRazor> Hi everyone ;-)
<JDLSpeedy> erdem_: what chipset is your wireless card?
<NodeRazor> Good news everyone, yahoo added new domains. ymail.com is my favorite. hurry and register while you can =D
<ASULutzy> teq: Is the entire panel not up there? if the panel is still up there and blank you could just try right clicking on it and hitting add to panel and then selecting Gnome main menu
<erdem_> 5.1
<NodeRazor> I wanted to register ubuntu@ymail.com but its already taken =(
<JDLSpeedy> erdem_: 5.1?
<teq> ASULutzy: omg, lol so easy thank you man
<Lam_> I'm looking for a way to chop up a batch of video files and only remove the first 5 seconds of each.  Is there an easy way to do this?
<ompaul> !offtopic | NodeRazor
<ubottu> NodeRazor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<soundray> !ot | NodeRazor
<ASULutzy> teq: I'm leet 8-) heh no problem
<NodeRazor> sorry
<NodeRazor> ;-)
<NodeRazor> My bad guys.
<erdem_> ok ok friends no problem
<erdem_> thanx
<zendo> one more thing, what is the ubuntu channel about gaming?
<soundray> erdem_: did you get a reply?
<ASULutzy> We have one of those?!
<ASULutzy> Why has no one told me
<unavailable> ##gaming but no ones in it
<ASULutzy> unavailable, zendo: Bummer :(
<ompaul> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<zendo> ASULutzy: uh, ok man
<zendo> thanks
<doubled> hi, does someone pherhaps know a better video player than the standard one in ubuntu ?
<ompaul> that is as close as it gets
<sadasdad> unavailable: bro, here is my problem. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=824822&highlight=youtube . no solution here too.
<ASULutzy> doubled: Try vlc
<nevoeiro> doubled: mplayer, vlc....
<m_newton> doubled, ya vlc
<doubled> ok sounds good
<nickrud> doubled vlc
<doubled> thx :)
<Grubs> quit()
<Felonious> does anyone here use gnome-art manager?
<Grubs> quit
<Storrgie> Anyone running a dell m4300?
<soundray> Storrgie: is this a survey?
<ASULutzy> Storrgie: !ask
<nickrud> Felonious I tried it recently, I think it hasn't been updated to work with the new layout on gnome-look.org (or is it art.gnome.org?)
<Obzolete> mayhemirc.zapto.org port 7000
<ASULutzy> I fail at irc bots :(
<Storrgie> I am running one, and I have questions about setting it up correctly
<ASULutzy> !ask | Storrgie
<ubottu> Storrgie: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Felonious> so you get the .png error on all the previews too nickrud?
<JDLSpeedy> erdem_: you around?
<nickrud> Felonious I don't remember the exact problems, but it was useless
<Felonious> lol yea uninstalling
<enaner> if i accidentally gave out my ifconf info
<nickrud> Felonious when it worked it was ok,
<enaner> wud my comp b in ne dange
<enaner> r
<nickrud> afternoon Seveas
<Felonious> I thought maybe i was missing something, thanks though
<Seveas> hey nickrud
<Storrgie> Has anyone gotten Hibernate/Sleep to work properly with any of the dell precision laptops?
<Seveas> enaner, not really
<xTheGoat121x> nickrud, greetings
<nickrud> xTheGoat121x howdy back
<Jack_Sparrow> Hey Seveas Nice to see ya..
<Felonious> in synaptic... whats the difference between removal and complete removal?
<ASULutzy> enaner: For the most part I wouldn't worry about it. It gives up your mac address and your ip, but it's not the end of the world
<Seveas> Felonious, 'removal' will leave configuration files in place
<xenomorph99> Hi. Anyone use Ceemedia? When I try to use the search function, I get an error about a plugin not being correct (psyco) - anyone else have this problem?
<Storrgie> Has anyone gotten Hibernate/Sleep to work properly with any of the dell precision laptops?
<nickrud> Felonious complete removes the configs in /etc , removal leaves them
<ASULutzy> Felonious: complete removal essentially does apt-get purge instead of just apt-get remove, it deletes the config files as well
<Felonious> oh, i thought maybe it would remove and dependent binaries it installed too
<Felonious> thanks again
<soundray> Storrgie: why don't you say what's improper about the way it works on yours?
<ASULutzy> Felonious: If you have dependencies that aren't needed anymore you can use sudo apt-get autoremove I believe
<Storrgie> soundray: when I sleep/hibernate it goes down, then when coming back on I just see a blinking cursor in the top left of the screen.... sometimes I See an arrow in the center of the screen
<Felonious> nah i actually wanted to keep them, thats why I asked
<soundray> Storrgie: what do you do when this happens?
<Storrgie> soundray: I cry.
<ASULutzy> lol
<Storrgie> soundray: I give it about 3 minutes then hard power down
 * soundray pats Storrgie on the back. There there
<soundray> Storrgie: my first suggestion is for protecting your filesystems when this happens.
<pinkster> does ubuntu server contain all the same wifi drivers as the desktop edition?
<xenomorph99> ﻿Hi. Anyone use Ceemedia? When I try to use the search function, I get an error about a plugin not being correct (psyco) - anyone else have this problem?
<soundray> Storrgie: you should try to reboot with this key combination: Hold down Alt and PrintScreen, then type R E I S U and B in succession.
<Seveas> pinkster, yes
<pinkster> seveas, thanks... cool
<Storrgie> soundray: mind joining #Digital-it thats where I am with a couple of others discussing this
<soundray> Storrgie: if the kernel responds to that, it will effect a clean unmount and shutdown.
<ASULutzy> soundray: What's the mnemonic to remember the REISUB thing?
<soundray> ASULutzy: I remembered the sequence and forgot the mnemonic. Something with elephants
<Jack_Sparrow> Storrgie That is an ati video card right
<mohadib> any ideas how i can get the gdm background to show on all displays?
<koen_> hi, how do i open a .conf file in terminal?
<soundray> koen_: for editing?
<mohadib> koen_: nano file.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> Storrgie The Suspend/Hibernate function stopped working. The problem was due to the new SLUB allocator incorporated in 2.6.22 / 2.6.23 Kernel. The problem has been solved in the AMD Catalyst 7.12 driver release. Suspend/hibernate is not working for FireGL 5250.
<ASULutzy> soundray: lol, found it REISUB = "Raising Elephants Is So Utterly Boring"
<SiegeX> does ubuntu 8.04 have a .deb for some sort of task/tool bar that closely emulated the OSX one?
<teq> koen_: use nano before the filename
<Jack_Sparrow> koen_ gksudo gedit path/file
<soundray> koen_: sudo nano filename
<lonejack> hi, I found a minor bug for video driver(nvidia proprietary), where I have to signal it?
<FAJALOU> SiegeX: yes awn
<SiegeX> FAJALOU: thanks
<Storrgie> Jack_Sparrow: I have a nvidia Quadro 360M
<FAJALOU> SiegeX: it's called avant-window-navigator.  it is the closest one to the mac one you will find
<xenomorph99> Does awn need compiz ?
<FAJALOU> but, as far as i know, it doesn't allow you to add programs to it
<FAJALOU> xenomorph99: i don't believe so...
<FAJALOU> i think it is an app all by itself
<Jack_Sparrow> Storrgie Almost all of the issues with suspend.hibernate end up with video drivers
<ghindo> xenomorph99: Yes, to run properly
<FAJALOU> o, my bad
<pgreptom> Anyone have issues usinga USB keyboard with Grub?  It won't let me choose between OS options.  Keyboard works fine after machine is booted.
<xenomorph99> ta
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: would you recommend to upgrade the driver somehow, then? ( Storrgie)
<Jack_Sparrow> SiegeX look up cairo-dock
<xenomorph99> ﻿Hi. Anyone use Ceemedia? When I try to use the search function, I get an error about a plugin not being correct (psyco) - anyone else have this problem?
<Storrgie> Jack_Sparrow: any suggestions for my setup then?
<Felonious> i have no troubles pgreptom
<FAJALOU> pgreptom: what kind of keyboard is it?
<pgreptom> Felonious, Strange.  Legacy is enabled.
<pgreptom> FAJALOU, It's a Logitech.
<jayt> can some one tell me tthe steps i need to take or link me to a guide that tells me how get windows xp to detect the harddrive that ubuntu used i don't know how to reformat the hardrive without reinstalling ubuntu to another drive and reformating the origanal drive, but i can't do that as i don't have another drive to use... any help would be great?
<pgreptom> It's *really* annoying.  I LOVE the keyboard.. but this isn't cutting it.
<Jack_Sparrow> Storrgie Do you have the issue if you set video to vesa mode?
<Storrgie> Jack_Sparrow: dont know how to do that sir.
<ghindo> xenomorph99: You at least need some sort of compositing manager
<SiegeX> im already running compiz so thats no biggie. but i cant add my own shortcut icons to AWN?
<SiegeX> its pre-populated or something?
<Jack_Sparrow> Storrgie not saying that is a soultion, just an effort to define the problem
<ghindo> xenomorph99: http://wiki.awn-project.org/Installation#Prerequisites
<FAJALOU> hmmm, pgreptom i am on a microsoft ergonomic keyboard, and it works fine, but it is ps2
<soundray> jayt: you'd be easier to read if you used some punctuation
<koen_> thx boys
<scifiguy951> i need help installing counter strike!!
<jayt> soundray sorry
<FAJALOU> pgreptom: can you shoose your bios settings etc can you get into those?
<koen_> now i enjoy root acces =))
<pgreptom> FAJALOU, Yes, I can get into BIOS fine.  It's pretty odd.  I don't think it worked with Vista's boot loader, either.
<db92> hey i switched from gnome to kde for the x, but the default programs that are used to open a few specific files have been changed. how can i set with which program each file gets launched? >>
<ghindo> scifiguy951: Counterstrike Source?
<jayt> soundray:  you want me to restat the question bettter i will?
<soundray> jayt: anyway, I'd suggest you use a live CD and delete unneeded partitions with gparted
<scifiguy951>  yes
<Jack_Sparrow> koen_ USe carefully
<xenomorph99> I can't use it then. I find a lot of 3D apps don't work with Compiz
<koen_> just for sharing :)
<FAJALOU> db92: switch back to gnome ;)
<Storrgie> Jack_Sparrow: I dunno if I should install drivers right from nvidia... or use the nvidia restricted drivers....
<SiegeX> FAJALOU: do you mean that AWN is just a taskbar, not a launcher?
<jayt> ok cool soundray gparted is alredy installed with the ubuntu live cd?
<FAJALOU> SiegeX: yes
<db92> FAJALOU, sounds like a plan
<schmitty> Is there a better way for me to mirror a website? im using wget -m now but it's not perfect
<SiegeX> FAJALOU: ahh, well thats not too bad.
<scifiguy951> i have the disks but when the first disk is done installing i cant eject it to put the second disk in>???
<brandon|work> schmitty, rsync?
<Jack_Sparrow> Storrgie I would do alot more reading..  before changing anything
<FAJALOU> db92: but how did you install kde?
<doubled> hm i have another question, i just shared a map via linux. samba style :p but when i want to approach it via my windows computer it ask for a username and password, but even if i fill it in it comes back up
<schmitty> is rsync a commandline tool?
<Jack_Sparrow> !mirror
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<soundray> schmitty: look at wget's -r and -l options
<db92> FAJALOU, synaptic? >>
<Seveas> schmitty, wget has some options to improve the behavior of -m
<Seveas> tried them?
<jayt> ahh well ill try that soundray thanks alot for you help
<schmitty> soundray: and brandon|work thanx
<mortis> Is it possible for me to use my soundcards own sound drivers with Ubuntu?
<mortis> Instead of ASLA
<mortis> ?
<mortis> ALSA*
<sint> hey, how to delete an known host from .ssh/known_hosts without deleting the whole file?
<FAJALOU> db92:  ok b/c i installed it and then uninstalled it with a different tutorial and it screwed me over, i had to reinstall ubuntu b/c of dependencies etc :/
<scifiguy951> ??
<Seveas> sint, sed -e /hostname.here/d -i ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<Seveas> sint, if you didn't disable known hosts hashing, you might nieed to find the hashed value first :)
<sint> whats /d? cause its just an ip
<Seveas> /d means delete matching lines
<eddyMul> more of a Python question: in unittest, how do I feed a Model's __init__ to assertRaises ?
<Slart> mortis: the soundcards own drivers? what kind of soundcard are we talking about?
<Seveas> sed -e /ip.address/d -i ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<Seveas> will work :)
<mortis> Creative Sound Blaster Live
<sint> ok, i have this hashstuff on, this is why i am asking
<Slart> mortis: it has linux drivers of it's own?
<mortis> I don't know
<sint> Seveas: usually i was used to see the plain ip
<KyleK> sint: when ssh complains to me I do vi ~/.ssh/known_hosts then :8<enter> <-- it says what line, then dd then :wq<enter>
<mortis> That's what I was asking, if I'd be able to use its drivers
<Seveas> sint, then find out how it hashes
<jayt> soundray: is gparted a live CD by itself, or can i run it with the ubuntu live CD?
<mortis> How do I check my PC specs from terminal?
<Seveas> (put this in ~/.ssh/config to disable the hashing: HashKnownHosts no)
<jbroome> it's on the ubuntu live cd
<doubled> creative and linux is a no-no
<Slart> mortis: you would have to read the instructions of these imaginary drivers to know that..
<xenomorph99> Is there an application under Ubuntu that can adminster an ipod without having to use itunes ?
<doubled> i tried it with my creative card
<doubled> it wont work
<Slart> mortis: but usually you don't install drivers for soundcards..
<FAJALOU> xenomorph99: yes i use amarok and that works fine for picking it up
<doubled> its possible to make it work via OSS but you wont have full functionality
<Slart> !ipod | xenomorph99
<ubottu> xenomorph99: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<xenomorph99> cheers
<sint> KyleK; .... .ssh/known_hosts:1 < does this mean line 1 ?
<jayt> rockbox is nice for ipod
<soundray> jayt: both -- you have a choice. If you don't have a live CD at the moment, the gparted live CD is a smaller download than the Ubuntu one.
<KyleK> 1yea
<Slart> doubled: creative and linux works just fine.. it's just the latest x-fi cards that isn't supported
<KyleK> sint: yea line 1
<sint> KyleK: k thanks :)
<doubled> ah, i take back my words then (partially)
<doubled> but its creative's fault
<hetz> Hi people. I was wondering if anyone here is from Canonical, to speak about the LTS desktop
<Slart> doubled: indeed... I agree with that..
<sint> KyleK: works nice thanks alot
<doubled> the linux drivers they brought out for the x-fi series isnt working either
<db92> doubled, havign trouble with x-fi? >>
<xenomorph99> You have to replace the firmware in the iPod?
<jayt> soundray:  ahh i see well  have the ubuntu CD on hand so ill go use that, ware would i be able to find it its a gutsy disk btw?
<doubled> hehe yeah
<db92> doubled, whats not working for ye?
<doubled> so im using my onboard one now
<doubled> well its not getting detected by alsa
<doubled> or by linux itself, dunno how to explain it
<db92> keke, its obvious, even on the alsa site it says that its not compatible
<|Juan|> i need help, a second session keeps crashing the first one i opened
<db92> you just need to install oss
<doubled> OSS sees it though
<doubled> but cant use it still
<jayt> soundray:  i mean ware would i be able to launch gparted using the ubuntu live CD?
<soundray> jayt: open a terminal and run 'gksudo gparted'
<FAJALOU> jayt: it is under system>administration>partition editor in the live cd i believe
<doubled> back to my other question :p  i just shared a map via linux. samba style :p but when i want to approach it via my windows computer it ask for a username and password, but even if i fill it in it comes back up
<soundray> jayt: it's also somewhere in the menus -- System-Administraiton-....something
<mortis> I'm asking because ALSA is really not satisfying my needs...
<jayt> FAJALOU:  and soundray thanks for the info ill do that
<FAJALOU> np
<xenomorph99> Do you have to replace the firmware in an ipod to use it under Linux or is it ok just with amarok?
<FAJALOU> xenomorph99: i use an mp3 player with amarok
<Seveas> xenomorph99, the latter
<FAJALOU> and it works fine
<Ballena> How do I see all the groups on my system? (no the command groups because it does not show all groups)
<|Juan|> I have a main user whos session I keep always open. Then I have a second user for anyone else who wants to use the computer. Since I upgraded to Hardy, whenever the second user logs in after my user's session is locked, it comes to a point when that second user is taken to the gdm screen, re-authenticates and continues with its session while mine is killed.
<yuri_> hey guys, how would I go about creating an "open with" command that will move the file to a certain directory? Ive tried $ mv %u ~/down  ... how do I make this work?
<xenomorph99> ok, cheers
<kkathman> ipods work fine with amarok
<Seveas> Ballena, system -> admin -> users and groups
<Seveas> Ballena, or read the /etc/group file
<Ballena> Seveas: ok thanks'
<soundray> hetz: in this channel, you can have free help from volunteers. If you want Canonical support, get a support contract.
<xenomorph99> Is there any advantage in using rockbox over the stock firmware?
<soundray> !canonical | hetz
<ubottu> hetz: Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<jayt> my ipod worked great but i sugest rockbox its been a good adition to my ipod
<Seveas> Ballena, the groups command will only show the groups you're member of
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray Are those guys still working on the suspend issue in that other channel
<FAJALOU> jayt:  have you tried amarok, it is really nice.
<jayt> ive herd nothing but good things about it FAJALOU
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: I don't know, I was happy enough right here
<jayt> have tryed it tho
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray http://www.amitsrivastava.net/2008-03-23-hibernate-suspend-resolved-ubuntu-gutsy-nvidia-dell-vostro/
<Ballena> Seveas: aha, now i see
<FAJALOU> Jayt what is the one that you are talking about?
<Seveas> FAJALOU, custom ipod firmware :)
<javier> hello how do i change open office to spanish??
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: thank you, I'll be able to make good use of that myself...
<FAJALOU> o ok  :)
<jayt> well for working with linux i just been useing rockbox, so all i have to do is add the songs to the folder and im done
<Seveas> javier, install spanish language support for it
<SiegeX> if i run virtualbox to host a vista guest OS, could I run that vista guest OS "full screen" on one of my virtual desktops that I can use compiz desktop cube to switch to?
<hetz>  was wondering if anyone here is from Canonical, to speak about the LTS desktop
<Seveas> javier, system -> admin -> language support
<javier> Seveas, how do i do that??
<jayt> so i just use the native installed audio player that comes with ubuntu FAJALOU
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray Hope it takes care of that for you
<javier> Seeveas, thanks
<db92> how can i make apps launch in a specific sequence in a launcher? for example i want to make a launcher that disables special effects(metacity --replace), runs something and when im done with this something that was launched (ie. press the x button >>) it restores special effects(compiz --replace) any ideas?
<FAJALOU> jayt o ok
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: cheers
<mark_> hi there
<Seveas> hetz, about what specifically?
<mark_> wots a good fuggen online backup solution for ubuntu?
<FAJALOU> db92 you should be able to use a shell script.
<soundray> hetz: in this channel, you can have free help from volunteers. If you want Canonical support, get a support contract.
<mortis> So can anyone help me out? Are there any alternate audio devices that work with Linux?
<ompaul> !language | mark_
<ubottu> mark_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mortis> Besides OSS, that doesn't work well.
<mark_> soundray: does anyone here do commercial support?
<mohadib> any ides on getting the gdm background image to display on all monitors?
<javier> Seveas, i got it all in spanish except open office, here i got spanish as the default
<jayt> ipods work great with ubuntu mortis
<db92> FAJALOU, nothing i know about. elaborate? :p
<soundray> mark_: I don't. Why are you asking me?
<Jack_Sparrow> mark_ many of us do...  for windows
<mark_> mhi opaul, do you know the answer to ma question? what is a good online backup solution for ubuntu?
<glitsj16> db92: like FAJALOU states, shell script is the way, kust make sure that the applications are done before re-enabling compiz if they conflict with that
<ompaul> mark_, the idea of some suggesting an online backup here is bad - that is a commercial proposition please go and evaluate your options
<doubled> back to my other question :p  i just shared a map via linux. samba style :p but when i want to approach it via my windows computer it ask for a username and password, but even if i fill it in the box comes back up. i cant access the shared folder
<NighTi^> hello
<FAJALOU> db92: you need to start it with #!bin/bash
<KyleK> yea dont want this place turning into omg omgomg use my service flood flood flood
<mark_> ompaul: is it? OK. I was more thinking of just the software required, I already have server etc. I can host it with
<soundray> db92: write a script and call that from the launcher
<FAJALOU> then the commands in the order you want.
<SiegeX> #!/bin/bash
<SiegeX> forgot the 1st '/'
<mark_> e.g. ftp or php or something on one side and then ubuntu on the other side running a period  delta backup
<NighTi^> i seem to have a problem with external hard drive. it all used to work fine but then i started meddling around a bit... now "owner" of the "My Book" (ext hd) is "guest" and group is "root"... it doesn't allow me to change owner with chmod even if i do "su"
<mark_> is there any cool ubuntu software that does this?
<CorpseFeeder> Who here thinks they can help me get a pcmcia firewire card to work, for the purpose of connecting a digital video camera to use with Kino?
<nickrud> mark_ if you have enough access to the on line machine, rsync would suit you from the very little you've said
<Slart> !backup | mark_ , don't know if you've seen this already..
<ubottu> mark_ , don't know if you've seen this already..: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<apophis_ch> mark_, try rsync
<mark_> soundray: I just asked you because you mentioned it right after I joined...I missed the first part of your conversation though :(
<SiegeX> mark_: rsnapshot is the best ive seen, although I dont know if there is a .deb for it, I used it on slackware
<lakis1982> hiii . when i press suspend button computer goes into sleep mode... but after , when i press the power button the computer starts running normally , but screen doesnt start .. and then i have to restart the system ...  can u help me ??
<ompaul> mark_, you want rsync or bacula
<SiegeX> mark_: but it uses rsync to allow you to have infi "snapshots" without taking up hardly any space for each snapshot
<Ballena> To get write access to the /var/www owned by www-data; is the only thing I have to do adding me self as a member of that group?
<rawb> is it better to use aptitude/command-line for installing updates than the synaptic GUI?
<XenophonF> any hard core qemu or kvm users around? i'd like to ask how to enable audio emulation for my virtual machines via virt-manager/libvirtd.
<SiegeX> mark_: it basically uses hardlinks for the files that dont change from snapshot to snapshot
<slayton> Ballena that should work
<nickrud> rawb whichever suits the way you work, they all do the same thing in the backend
<glitsj16> rawb: it's the same thing, the GUI works with the exact same commands behind the scenes
<|Juan|> I have a main user whos session I keep always open. Then I have a second user for anyone else who wants to use the computer. Since I upgraded to Hardy, whenever the second user logs in after my user's session is locked, it comes to a point when that second user is taken to the gdm screen, re-authenticates and continues with its session while mine is killed.
<XenophonF> Virtual Machine Manager doesn't give me the option to add audio hardware to my virtual machines.
<SiegeX> does anybody here use Virtualbox ?
<baraka> Hello i would like to ask for your kindly help. Yesterday i installed xubuntu and now i would like to instal amule... can you please help me??
<Ne0_WizArd> need help with wireless
<soundray> !anyone | SiegeX
<ubottu> SiegeX: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<pressenter> Good evening.
<soundray> !wireless | Ne0_WizArd
<ubottu> Ne0_WizArd: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mark_> cool
<SiegeX> !i already did | ubottu =)
<ubottu> Factoid i already did not found
<Obzolete> mayhemirc.zapto.org port 7000
<mark_> so does rsync require sshd?
<Ne0_WizArd> thanks
<mark_> on the target system i mean
<scifiguy951> can someone help me install counter strike source??
<pressenter> Anyone hre maybe has an FSC laptop with their wifi card, that is identified by ubuntu as Fujitsu Siemens Computers WLAN 802.11b/g?
<mark_> the one you want to hold the backups, not the one you want to backup
<XenophonF> mark: rsync can use ssh but it isn't required
<grndslm> what do you guys think of Ubuntu Mobile on the Gigabyte M528 ??  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=819951
<apophis_ch> baraka, open console: sudo apt-get install amule
<SiegeX> no, rsnapshot (which uses rysnc) can do SSH, NFS, FTP for remote backup afaik
<XenophonF> but it's better if you do
<mark_> cool
<SiegeX> mark_: the documentation is pretty good on rsnapshot's site
<soundray> grndslm: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<XenophonF> i don't think rsyncd does authentication, for example
<mark_> SiegeX: thanks :)
<mark_> I will now go and read it
<mark_> I still have old versions of ubuntu
<enaner> ne one here noe about ubuntu-server? i need some immediate help
<Prose> is there a way to test my fileserver's speed on the LAN Network ?
<Prose> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tonyyarusso> enaner: First, use real words.  Second, just ask your question and find out.
<Slart> Prose: there is a benchmark for ethernet connection..
<ompaul> !patience | enaner (also please see #ubuntu-server)
<ubottu> enaner (also please see #ubuntu-server): The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<slayton> Prose pick a file of a known size then transfer it while timing the transfer
<mohadib> any ides on getting the gdm background image to display on all monitors? anyone :(
<slayton> enaner join #ubuntu-server
<enaner> slayton:  no ones there :(
<SiegeX> mark_: right now I do daily snapshots on about 27gigs, and at any given time I have: the last 7 days, the last 4 weeks, the last 6 months and its only using 32gigs for *all* of those snapshots combined
<javier> how do i change my open office default language????
<scifiguy951> can someone help me install counter strike source??
<Slart> Prose: iperf, I think it's called.. but it won't benchmark your file server.. just the connection
<Prose> slayton: I guess but I would rather have some program tell me the same thing ;)
<XenophonF> with virtual machine manager and kvm/qemu, how do i add virtual audio hardware? audio emulation works if i run kvm from the command line, but that doesn't set up all the bridged or natted networking that libvirtd does for me in the background
<slayton> enaner: ask your question and be patient, Remember we are all volunteers
<m_newton> OH that is ctrl+atl+backspace
<enaner> slayton yes ofcourse
<lakis1982> hiii . when i press suspend button computer goes into sleep mode... but after , when i press the power button the computer starts running normally , but screen doesnt start .. and then i have to restart the system ...  can u help me ??
<slayton> Prose: you could try a verbose SCP I think it has a transfer rate bar thingy
<scifiguy951> can someone help me install counter strike source??
<mark_> SiegeX: that sounds cool... I only have a small disk on this laptop
<soundray> javier: enable your language in System-Administration-Language Support, then choose a session in your language at login time
<scifiguy951> pm me please!!
<scifiguy951> pm me please!!
<SiegeX> mark_: and what i mean by 'the last 4 weeks' or 'last 6 month's is that after the latest daily snapshot is a week old, it gets auto-renamed week1, then a week after thats old it gets renamed week2 and so on until month1.  Then month1 gets renamed to month2 after a month etc
<scifiguy951> can someone help me install counter strike source??
<Prose> slayton: well actually, I am trying to understand why a PATA ultra-100 has transfer speeds of 10MB/s over LAN (no wi-fi)
<FloodBot1> scifiguy951: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<baraka> apophis_ch it is sais cannot find amule
<slayton> Prose: Yes it does, just get a big file, try scp -r <filename> <destination> and it should pop up a transfer gauge with the speed
<scifiguy951> ??
<mark_> SiegeX: have you ever tried a restore?
<SiegeX> mark_: I don't have 6months worth of daily snapshots though
<Slart> scifiguy951: ask in #winehq instead
<slayton> Prose: that yes it does was in reference to my earlier post not yours... sorry
<scifiguy951> ok
<enaner> slayton: I would like to access a PC(ubuntu-server) that is connected to the same router as the one I am currently using (ubuntu hard). What should I do if I want to use the server computer headless aka from this computer through SSH. I have no idea, and I will have to do it now, as I will have to return my brothers keyboard and Monitor ASAP .. thanks in advance for your help. :)
<apophis_ch> baraka, then try first: sudo apt-get update (and then the line from above) if that doesnt help, what ubunutu do you have installed?)
<askand> How does cryptation in pidgin work?
<mark_> Ideally I would like to use backup as a way of sharing my documents folder around a number of machines
<glitsj16> lakis1982: you could try the support pages for laptops at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam .. they have specifics about each brand/model and what it supports under ubuntu .. hibernate/sleep is usualy mentioned
<slayton> enaner: do you know the IP of the other machine?
<javier> soundray, but all my ubuntu is in spanish the only thing that isnt is the open office
<mark_> i mean use the fact that I can sync and restore etc
<baraka> xubuntu
<enaner> slayton yes :)
<tonyyarusso> enaner: just install openssh-server on the machine to be accessed.
<lakis1982> i dont have lapto
<slayton> enaner, can you ssh <IP>
<SiegeX> mark_: if you just want to share a folder over the network you only need NFS or Samba if you want windows computers to see it
<glitsj16> lakis1982: my apologies, i assumed you did
<slayton> enaner: what exactly are you trying to do?
<soundray> javier: I still suggest you go through System-Administration-Language Support and log out and back in. If it still doesn't work, ask again
<mark_> SiegeX: nah, would like it on the phyiscal disks as I sometimes up and move about
<SiegeX> mark_: this would be way overkill for that, this is incase you accidentally deleted something critical or you wanted to see how some file(s) have changed over the course of time etc.
<mark_> SiegeX: yes, there is that benefit too
<javier> soundray, ok thanks ill try
<bvd> How do I run an *.run file? When I am trying it says: bash: run: command not found
<baraka> sorry apophis_ch but it sais the same
<SiegeX> mark_: ok well just plain rsync gets the first  thing you want done
<Prose> slayton: hmm nothing visual indicating transfer speed over ssh :(
<mark_> I have lots of critical stuff, well stuff that takes time to do so I dont want to lose it
<mark_> nice one
<glitsj16> lakis1982: did you add anything to the kernel boot options in /boot/grub/menu.lst for that to work ? basically a location where the files can be written to ?
<CorpseFeeder> Help me! I have the Firewire PCMCIA card plugged into the laptop and the camera is plugged in and switched on. When I look at Kino Preferences under the IEEE 1394 tab, it says "The IEEE 1394 Subsystem is not responding. The raw1394 module must be loaded, and you must have read and write access to /dev/raw1394" - What do I need to do?
<Slart> bvd: ./filetorun
<bvd> Thank you Slart
<slayton> Prose did you try the -v arg?
<SiegeX> bvd: either chmod +x the file first, then ./some_file.run   or you can do 'bash some_file.run'
<Prose> I tried the -r one
<soundray> enaner: on the server, 'sudo apt-get install ssh', then find out its LAN IP with ifconfig. Then you can 'ssh username@192.168.1.1' from the other machine
<mark_> what is a hard link anyway
<slayton> prose: you want the VERBOSE arg try -v
<mark_> a filesystem link
<soundray> enaner: replacing the username and IP appropriately, of course
<mark_> ?
<Prose> slayton: doing so
<SiegeX> mark_: ya, its like a shortcut
<slayton> Prose: -v will spit out a lot of text but in the end you will see a transfer bay
<lakis1982> i dont think so
<LetsGo67> How do I edit mpeg video in Ubuntu?
<Prose> slayton: nada when I tell it to verbose over ssh
<SiegeX> mark_: technically its two file names pointing to the same 'inode'
<lakis1982> i only changed one the default boot OS. the default was kubuntu , and i set the default to vista
<Prose> I only get "Executing: cp bigfile"
<soundray> LetsGo67: video editors are: kino, kenlive, lives, cinelerra
<LetsGo67> Which works the best for Xubuntu?
<Prose> man , I really wish I'd know if slow transfer speeds between my fileserver and the rest of the world is due to HD speed, processor, samba protocol, CPU or LAN connection :(
<SiegeX> mark_: so if file1 didnt change from the last time you took the snapshot, no reason to copy duplicate data, rather just create a hardlink with the same filename but points to the existing copy already on disk
<glitsj16> lakis1982: i think you need to add at least something in the line of "resume=/dev/xxx" (point that to a real partition on your drive(s))
<slayton> Prose, how big is the file your transfering?
<LetsGo67> Soundray: Which works the best for Xubuntu?
<KyleK> Prose: each of those is testable
<soundray> LetsGo67: no idea. Video editing is fairly demanding...
<javier> soundray, didnt work
<lakis1982> where should i add this
<Prose> slayton: 230MB
<slayton> Prose, how big is the file your transfering?
<soundray> javier: okay
<lakis1982> ??
<ramier> hi there; is there some linux program or command that can show every process that is currently transferring data over my ethernet interface?
<slayton> prose: oops, did you wait for a while... it shows up for me after I type in the password
<mark_> SiegeX: oh right I see, so it makes a complete copy does it compress it too?
<SiegeX> mark_: hardlinks cant cross partitions though, so the first thing that rsnapshot does is duplicate your existing '/' partition to some new drive and then creates hardlinks off of the data there
<ramier> gkrellm is showing a lot of network traffic but i don't know where its from
<Prose> KyleK: I slightly don't feel like trying different HD, CPUs and protocols one after the other
<javier> hi how can i change the default language of open office, not using language support?????
<slayton> Prose: http://pastebin.com/d480bfe9a
<lakis1982> glitsj16?
<soundray> javier: have you got the package openoffice.org-l10n-es ?
<Prose> slayton: it finisehd transferring and gave the prompt
<Slart> javier: it's in one of the preferences tabs
<slayton> Prose: look in the bottom right, transfer rates show up
<mark_> SiegeX: sorry I understand what a hard link is, I couldn't see how they made use of them to reduce the amount of file copying :)
<Slart> javier: if you mean document language
<mark_> obviously I have never used them myself
<javier> soundray, i ont know let me check
<KyleK> Prose: i meant like dd if=/dev/drive of=/dev/null see how fast it goes, how much cpu that sucks
<slayton> Prose: well sorry I can't tell you more....
<Slart> mark_: if you make multiple backups of lots of files there are bound to be many files that are unchanged.. they use the same file-data space and just a hard link is added
<Prose> slayton: I will try a 4GB file... maybe it needs more 'data' to have statistical pertinence
<Prose> slayton: thanks anyways :)
<cellofellow> hey, this started just today (Firefox updated yesterday), when I go to download a file it segfaults and crashes. It does it when I push the Save button. Anybody else having this problem?
<enaner> soundray: root@enaner-desktop:~# ssh 127.0.0.1
<enaner> ssh: connect to host 127.0.0.1 port 22: Connection refused
<Prose> KyleK: i dont know the dd command, I'll man it
<glitsj16> lakis1982: sorry, was helping out someone i gave instructions to before .. you need to add this at the /boot/grub/menu.lst on the line of the kernel you boot (might have to add that to all if you switch a lot between them), add it to the end
<javier> soundray, no im installing it now
<slayton> Prose: ok good luck, I transfered a 240mb file and it showed up for me
<Prose> KyleK: hmm okay, convert and copy
<slayton> Prose I'm running hardy with gnome-terminal
<SiegeX> mark_: also you can tell rsnapshot to ignore certain paths, for example /tmp  which probably does change alot from snapshot-to-snapshot but you dont really care about that data so no reason to waste space on it
<soundray> enaner: do not paste stuff here, especially without an explanation
<slayton> enaner: what are you trying to do?
<Prose> slayton: 7.1 via ssh myself but I might plug a screen and see if local access does anything
<slayton> enaner, you don't have openssh-server installed
<javier> Star, n o i mean default language
<ompaul> enaner, please type sudo apt-get install openssh-server if you want to do that
<slayton> Prose, it shouldn't make a difference you get the same terminal output
<javier> soundray, now that i got it hwo do i make it default??
<Prose> slayton: yeah you're probably right
<soundray> enaner: you need to find out the LAN address of the server (not the lo address)
<schmitty> anyone know a good place to download gnome themes?
<CorpseFeeder> Help me! I have the Firewire PCMCIA card plugged into the laptop and the camera is plugged in and switched on. When I look at Kino Preferences under the IEEE 1394 tab, it says "The IEEE 1394 Subsystem is not responding. The raw1394 module must be loaded, and you must have read and write access to /dev/raw1394" - What do I need to do?
<ompaul> schmitty, you can check out gnome-looks.org
<tonyyarusso> slayton, ompaul, enaner: It's also possible (though unlikely I'd guess) that the ssh server is installed but not running, in which case the solution would be 'sudo invoke-rc.d ssh start'.
<javagamer> Can I install Ubuntu on a HD then move it to a different computer?
<enaner> ompaul:  on the desktop or server?
<Slart> javagamer: probably
<Prose> what kind of fileserving speed would you exptect from a fileserver on wi-fi 802.11g /
<gordonjcp> javagamer: yes
<Prose> ?
<soundray> javier: it will be when you next log in. If not, you may have to remove $HOME/.openoffice.org2 (be careful and back it up)
<javagamer> I'm trying to install it on a computer which won't boot fromt he CD.
<cellofellow> Firefox segmentation fault when downloading a file. This happening to anyone else?
<ompaul> enaner, on the server if you want to log into it
<Prose> scrap that,  stupid question
<soundray> javagamer: I have done this. The machines must be reasonably similar
<Slart> javagamer: I think it still needs to be the same architecture.. so both machines use the same kernel etc
<pressenter> Nite.
<gordonjcp> javagamer: you may have some odd things happen if you enable 3d acceleration, but then use a different kind of graphics card
<schmitty> GNOME THEMES where can i download some cool ones?
<Slart> schmitty: gnome-look.org
<tonyyarusso> !themes | schmitty
<ubottu> schmitty: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<schmitty> thanx Slart
<jevon> anyone here have a problem with a GRUB error 2?
<Slart> jevon: yes.. lots of people.. have you looked in the ubuntu forums?
<Jack_Sparrow> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<jevon> I have not looked at them all yet
<javier> soundray, ok thabnks and another question how do i make excel codes to work on open office, it wont detect them
<javagamer> I'm trying to install on a much older computer (Packard Bell something with FR500 MB), I'm actually trying to use Xubuntu since it's so old.
<Slart> jevon: you'll have to reinstall grub or perhaps just change a few settings.. I don't remember exactly what grub error 2 means
<cellofellow> Firefox segmentation fault when downloading a file. This happening to anyone else?
<Slart> jevon: you probably moved some hard drives around, right?
<apophis_ch> Grub Error 2: Bad file or directory type This error is returned if a file requested is not a regular file, but something like a symbolic link, directory, or FIFO.
<soundray> javagamer: will you have a network connection on the target machine?
<jevon> I have been switching between two drives on my computer because one was dying, yes
<r0xdrag0n> !* pan
<ubottu> Factoid pan not found
<Slart> jevon: grub probably can't find the boot files.. since the numbering of the hard drives have changed
<tonyyarusso> !info pan | r0xdrag0n
<ubottu> r0xdrag0n: pan (source: pan): A Newsreader based on GTK2, which looks like Forte Agent. In component main, is optional. Version 0.132-2ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 773 kB, installed size 3420 kB
<fr500> javagamer: me what_
<fr500> ?
<javagamer> soundray: I do have a network connection.
<javagamer> fr500: I accidentally said your name b/c it's the model of MB in the computer I mentioned.
<fr500> ohh ok
<javier> how do i insert excel codes to open office, they wont work
<easyjesus> can anyone help a newbie with installation of Deluge in 8.04
<apophis_ch> what is an "excel code" ?
<soundray> javagamer: when you use another machine to install the hard disk, make sure you complete the installation, but do the first boot on the target machine.
<tonyyarusso> easyjesus: sure.
<soundray> javier: is your OOo in Spanish now?
<javagamer> soundray: Alright.
<Slart> javier: excel codes? you mean formulas?
<javier> soundray, yes
<tonyyarusso> easyjesus: System > Admin > Synaptic Pkg Mgr: Search for deluge > check the box for installation > Click "Apply"
<javier> Slart, yes
<Ramzi> hi
<tonyyarusso> easyjesus: you can also do it through Applications > Add/Remove if you prefer that
<soundray> javier: you don't think it would have been, like, polite to let me know that?
<Slart> javier: I'm not sure openoffice uses the same weird translated scripting language thing that excel does.. try using the english commands
<easyjesus> i thinkn i have already installed it
<easyjesus> where do i find the executable to run it?
<CorpseFeeder> Help me! I have the Firewire PCMCIA card plugged into the laptop and the camera is plugged in and switched on. When I look at Kino Preferences under the IEEE 1394 tab, it says "The IEEE 1394 Subsystem is not responding. The raw1394 module must be loaded, and you must have read and write access to /dev/raw1394" - What do I need to do?
<tonyyarusso> easyjesus: Applictions > Internet > Deluge
<javier> soundray i told you thanks
<Ramzi> can anyone help me? I'm trying to install ATI TV Wonder USB 2.0 PVR TV Tuner on ubuntu
<apophis_ch> javier, dont forget to start with an equal sign for forumlas >>> =4*42
<BCM43> CorpseFeeder: open with sudo
<easyjesus> not in there
<soundray> javier: I see. Sorry, I missed it.
<GOTFrogqc> Hi I'm wondering how do you install a package you downloaded?
<tofaffy> Since installing Ubuntu 8.04 I've noticed that xchat is really glitchy. When a new message comes through, the bottom row will pile up a few messages and such until you click on the screen and it will sort itself out. Is there something possible causing this? Thanks.
<javier> soundray, ok ok thanks
<BlakStone> GOTFrogqc: is it a .deb file?
<tonyyarusso> easyjesus: then it's either not installed or your mirror broke the package somehow, which shouldn't happen.  You sure it's installed?
<Ramzi> can anyone help me? I'm trying to install ATI TV Wonder USB 2.0 PVR TV Tuner on ubuntu
<easyjesus> im verifying the install now
<GOTFrogqc> Blakstone no a tar.gz
<tonyyarusso> easyjesus: most likely you'd find a file at /usr/bin/deluge, possibly /usr/bin/deluge-torrent that the menu entry should be pointing to
<jevon> slart, any specific suggestions
<soundray> javier: VBScript code from MS Office is not straightforward to translate to OpenOffice.org unfortunately
<tonyyarusso> easyjesus: you can also check for installation status in the various GUI package manager front-ends or with the command 'apt-cache policy deluge-torrent'
<GOTFrogqc> should I get a .dev instread?
<Slart> jevon: what did you write that didn't work?
<tonyyarusso> GOTFrogqc: what's the package?
<GOTFrogqc> avast
<jevon> I tried reinstalling grub thriugh an older live CD, no luck there
<tonyyarusso> GOTFrogqc: Untar it and read the documentation that most likely comes with it (or on the product web site)
<BlakStone> GOTFrogqc: use synaptic package manager under system->administration
<Ramzi> can anyone help me? I'm trying to install ATI TV Wonder USB 2.0 PVR TV Tuner on ubuntu
<Slart> jevon: ah.. sorry.. got you confused with javier ..
<BlakStone> I think it's available through apt-get
<BlakStone> (the repos)
<GOTFrogqc> ok thanks
<jevon> If I can just get one folder off the hard drive, I can reinstall
<tonyyarusso> BlakStone: avast isn't open source
<GOTFrogqc> it's not i checked
<CorpseFeeder> BCM43: ok, now the error is gone and instead the IEEE 1394 tab is empty. No devices are listed.
<Slart> jevon: grub error 2, right.. there are tutorials on how to reinstall grub.. I don't know the syntax by heart
<Odd-rationale> does openoffice use gtk or something else?
<jevon> okay
<BCM43> CorpseFeeder: im not sure about that. You need to be root to opearte IEEE 1394 on ubuntu though
<javier> soundray, thank you man you made it work
<javier> apophis_ch, grate advice i was starting them with + as you can do in excel, but = works perfectly for me
<tonyyarusso> GOTFrogqc: There is a .deb available though I just found - download that instead.
<GOTFrogqc> ok and hod i do it with the dev?
<tofaffy> Since installing Ubuntu 8.04 I've noticed that xchat is really glitchy. When a new message comes through, the bottom row will pile up a few messages and such until you click on the screen and it will sort itself out. Is there something possible causing this? Thanks.
<tonyyarusso> Odd-rationale: I _think_ it has it's own thing, but is starting to be more integrated and playing nicely.
<apophis_ch> javier, your welcome
<legend2440> jevon: read post #10     http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/ubuntu-6.10-grub-error-2-help-534566/
<soundray> Ramzi: only a generic suggestion: find out the USB ID with lsusb and search the web for that code to find out which driver you need
<Odd-rationale> tonyyarusso: do you know what that toolset is called?
<murlidhar> !info transmission-gtk
<ubottu> transmission-gtk (source: transmission): free, lightweight BitTorrent client (graphical interface). In component main, is optional. Version 1.06-0ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 234 kB, installed size 924 kB
<tonyyarusso> Odd-rationale: not offhand, no
<murlidhar> !info transmission
<ubottu> transmission (source: transmission): free, lightweight BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.06-0ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 0 kB, installed size 20 kB
<Odd-rationale> tonyyarusso: ok. thanks anyways!
<shiv1285> Hello Everybody?
<murlidhar> ain't the latest 1.22 ???
<shiv1285> I have a question if somebody can help me
<Ramzi> thanks soundray
<apophis_ch> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<soundray> !highno | murlidhar
<ubottu> murlidhar: A higher version number does not mean that it's better. Especially with packages such as the linux kernel. The packages in the Ubuntu repositories are stable and will work fine. You should have a better reason than "newer" when considering compiling from source or using 3rd party repos.
<javier> soundray, yup but in a office page i saw that soon they will be
<javier> soundray, for all cya
<murlidhar> soundray, to report a bug i have to use the latest v ersion
<apophis_ch> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<shiv1285> my sound is not working properly for some of the video formats, it works fine if i am running flash player video but there is no sound if i play a wmv video.Any ideassss?????
<soundray> murlidhar: you can report the bug in Ubuntu's current version in Ubuntu's bug tracking system
<_Net> Hi.
<soundray> !bugs | murlidhar
<ubottu> murlidhar: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<apophis_ch> shiv1285,  you use totem to play other videos? do you have multiple soundcards ? Internal and USB?
<murlidhar> soundray, the bug is in transmission not in ubuntu :p
<soundray> murlidhar: also check the backports and proposed repos for updates
<soundray> murlidhar: doesn't matter
<_Net> When I run my ubuntu the loading screen shows up and half way between I get this error message:
<_Net> fsck.ext3. Unable to resolve 'UUID=988c7dec-928d-4113-b268-e15176c8368f' also says file system check up failed
<easyjesus> tonyyarusso: im sending u a screenshot of my synaptics screen
<_Net> It only started happening after my attempt of installing gentoo
<shiv1285> Yes i am using totem to play videos and as far as i know i think i have only one sound card..I playing videos on the website
<CorpseFeeder> how can I work out if my firewire card is actually working?
<soundray> murlidhar: if the bug is security-relevant, the Ubuntu package will be fixed (by an update, if necessary). If not, you may still get a fix through proposed or backports
<shiv1285> apophis_ch:::Yes i am using totem to play videos and as far as i know i think i have only one sound card..I playing videos on the website
<murlidhar> soundray, thanks for the info , i will do that in near future
<`Cyborg> Hello all... How can I change my Monitor Model in ubuntu??
<soundray> `Cyborg: 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk'
<aLeSD> hi how can I install java ?
<soundray> !java | aLeSD
<ubottu> aLeSD: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<tonyyarusso> easyjesus: get the deluge-torrent package too, not just the deluge-torrent-common one.
<djzn> hi... I have UBUNTU on my primary SATA drive, and Windows on a second drive... I need to reinstall Windows, but I don't want it to mess with GRUB loader. Can I just disconnect the SATA drive, and install Windows on the second drive, when I plug it back, will it be everything allright? (Given that I keep the same partitioning scheme).
<CorpseFeeder> Is there any way I can test that Ubuntu is actually detecting my firewire card and detecting that there is a camera plugged in?
<tofaffy> Since installing Ubuntu 8.04 I've noticed that xchat is really glitchy. When a new message comes through, the bottom row will pile up a few messages and such until you click on the screen and it will sort itself out. Is there something possible causing this? Thanks.
<soundray> djzn: I wouldn't do that
<rathel> dafdfadfadfadfakdfjkalfjdl
<djzn> soundray: WHY?
<rathel> help
<greghayn> I am attempting to install ubuntu, when I get to the GRUB boot screen, any options I press (including check cd) other than boot from 1st hard drive make the screen freeze.  What can I do to fix this?
<soundray> djzn: just install Windows on your system as it is. Then use the instructions for recovering grub:
<legend2440> _Net: type   sudo blkid  in terminal and check if numbers match the numbers in   /etc/fstab
<soundray> !grub | djzn
<ubottu> djzn: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<apophis_ch> shiv1285, had a similar problem today, maybe its just a missing audio-codec. Can you select a audio-stream in the menu: Audio?
<_Net> legend2440: There are 4 devices theree, which number?
<Kungen354646> how do i play midis using fluidsynth?
<legend2440> _Net: they should all match with entries in /etc/fstab
<shiv1285> how do i select audio-stream
<ompaul> !ask rathel
<ubottu> Factoid ask rathel not found
<ompaul> !ask|  rathel
<ubottu> rathel: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<shiv1285> apophis_ch:::how do i select audio-stream
<apophis_ch> in the menu between "GoTo" and "Help"
<_Net> legend2440: All of them should have the same UUID?
<Evil_Lu> Hi, since an update this morning on Hardy 2.6.24-17-generic, with new headers etc, my laptop (acer aspire 7720) has constant light on the hard disk led and seems to be cycling all the time.
<apophis_ch> shiv1285, its called "languages"
<Evil_Lu> sorry, that was meant to be more than one line, any reason why the above would happen?
<murlidhar> djzn, if the grub is written on the mbr of the second drive (ie, where windows is installed ) , then no matter what windows will rewrite the whole mbr
<legend2440> _Net: the sudo blkid  uuid results  should match uuid's in fstab
<`Cyborg> Is there a driver for Intel Graphics chipset Q35?
<_Net> Oh. Right so the result of the blkid uuids should match the one in stab gotcha
<CorpseFeeder> is there a channel dedicated to kino and/or firewire on this IRC server anywhere?
<scifiguy951> i nedd help the people in winehq r asses and wont help
<phillip> is there someone that could help me with a question
<scifiguy951> i cant eject the a disk for a game,, i need to insert the second one
<Jack_Sparrow> scifiguy951 Ask in a nicer way
<phillip> please
<scifiguy951> i click the eject button on the drive and this comes up....
<murlidhar> djzn, btw recovering(reinstalling) grub is very easy if u have a live cd .
<scifiguy951> i do!
<Jack_Sparrow> scifiguy951 read the appdb
<scifiguy951> An application is preventing the volume 'CSS_1' from being unmounted.
<scifiguy951> how can i get the disk to eject?
<CorpseFeeder> Does ANYONE here know how to test if Firewire or Firewire devices are working/detected?
<Evil_Lu> scifiguy951: find what process is using it and kill it
<_N0W4Y0UT_> http://www.pennergame.de/change_please/7969777/
<Evil_Lu> scifiguy951: then umount
<scifiguy951> but i am installing a game
<djzn> murlidhar: I said i was going to disconnect the sata drive to install Windows
<scifiguy951> it requires the second disk to fininsh installing
<murlidhar> djzn, where is mbr written?
<easyjesus> tonyyarusso: Thanks much..that did it!
<djzn> murlidhar: windows will get written on the MBR of the second drive....
<scifiguy951> ??
<kjs_> yoyo
<murlidhar> CorpseFeeder, did u google it ?
<djzn> murlidhar: then I re-plug the SATA drive with Ubuntu, as the primary system
<phomea> hi everybody i'm italian so sorry for my english :-D
<CorpseFeeder> murlidhar... I found stuff in ubuntu forums, but I can't find anything about the problem of having nothing show up at all.....
<scifiguy951> how can i get the disk to eject?
<murlidhar> djzn, do u understand the chemistry of grub and mbr ?
<tonyyarusso> easyjesus: :)
<Jack_Sparrow> scifiguy951 Did you read the appdb on that game?
<Kungen354646> ﻿i want to play midi files with a gui.. how do i do that?
<phomea> does anyone know how can I install ATI's driver on 2 different kernel?
<djzn> murlidhar: FOR WHAT I know, when I plug the SATA drive back, it will be the MBR to load...
<_Net> legend2440: Sorry to bother you again. Um sudo blkid shoulds 4 devices but there are 5 devices in /etc/fstab...could this be the problem? extra device cause the UUIDs look good
<scifiguy951> what is that?
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<phillip> i have sound when i start p ubuntu and when im in the chat client but i have no sound when trying to view videos or songs . can some one please help me with this . thx
<Jack_Sparrow> scifiguy951 that is the third time I have tried to get you to look at that.
<scifiguy951> ??
<scifiguy951> what is it?
<scifiguy951> terminal command?
<murlidhar> CorpseFeeder, sorry buddy ., can't help but will do when i find the solution
<yesudeep1> phillip: What is the file format for the songs you're playing?
<legend2440> _Net: can you paste   blkid results   and   /etc/fstab   in the pastebin?
<legend2440> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Jack_Sparrow> scifiguy951 YOu need to read what that says..
<rathel> lmao Sorry about my messages, I didn't realize it was typing, my thing went blank.
<Evil_Lu> repost - sorry, since an update this morning on Hardy 2.6.24-17-generic, with new headers etc, my laptop (acer aspire 7720) has constant light on the hard disk led and seems to be cycling all the time. Would there be a reason for this? (sorry to repost but no response before)
<scifiguy951> where is it?
#ubuntu 2008-06-20
<yesudeep1> !codecs | phillip
<ubottu> phillip: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<murlidhar> djzn, every harddisk has an mbr.   mbr will be rewritten if windows is installed and grub is written on the mbr.
<candive> Someone please remind me how to install root password in ubuntu terminal, I cannot mount my external drive without being root
<phillip> they are mpegs
<Evil_Lu> candive: sudo -i
<Kungen354646> doesnt any1 know how to play midis in a gui?
<bdog> is there a good keystroke logger for ubuntu?
<murlidhar> candive, sudo passwd root
<candive> Evil-Lu thanks I,m in
<_Net> legend2440: http://rafb.net/p/UTihZU22.html
<murlidhar> :)
<stillmotion> Hi everyone.
<candive> murlidhar, is that another step or another way?
<murlidhar> Kungen354646, search "midi"  in synaptic
<murlidhar> candive, another way
<candive> Cool thanks
<TurtleUrlte> where to find roms for the Znes emulator?
<stillmotion> I'm using rsa public keys to authenticate clients via ssh. Without knowing, I changed a key on my client and now can only access the machine physically. How can I turn off rsa authentication and just use normal passwords?
<candive> murlidhar, Do you know where I can find info on all linux commands?
<phomea> sorry if i repeat...but i can't install ati's driver on 2 different kernel...does anyone how to do this?
<ferfactor> where is the font directory???
<Jack_Sparrow> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<bdog> is there a good keystroke logger for ubuntu?
<murlidhar> candive, i am not sure of all but most of them (specially basic ones_) are at linuxcommands.org
<Shaba1> Guys ok what "repositories does unbuntu come with and how do I add others?
<ferfactor> thanks ubottu
<Evil_Lu> Is there an ubuntu channel where it's a bit more high-level than "where's my fonts?" and "What's a wav file?" or is this the lot?
<ThaBla420> hey yall i got a question
<candive> murlidhar, Excellent thank you
<Az> silly question, but does anyone have any tips for improving the slow extraction performace for individual files using tar (non compressed)??
<ThaBla420> i need a burnin prog to burn mp3 to cds all i got say the format is not supported
<murlidhar> :0
<murlidhar> :)
<evariste> Hi, I'm having a problem with my system. It seems when I am on youtube, occasionally, my computer randomly logs out. It used to be that X would just crash, but now it is logging out. I have tried both the open source and restricted drivers for my graphics card, but the same problem occurs.
<WalloO> Evil_Lu: after you don't need help... cause you are too good
<|Juan|> I have a main user whos session I keep always open. Then I have a second user for anyone else who wants to use the computer. Since I upgraded to Hardy, whenever the second user logs in after my user's session is locked, it comes to a point when that second user is taken to the gdm screen, re-authenticates and continues with its session while mine is killed.
<unavailable> ThaBla420 =: you need to convert them to wav
<apophis_ch> @ bdog cat /dev/hidrawX > keylog.log :) only as root
<ThaBla420> wut i use to do that
<Evil_Lu> WalloO: I ain't that good, or I'd not be here asking a question that nobody seems to be able to answer ;)
<murlidhar> candive, pixelbeat.org/cmdline.html
<Az> my tar's are > 12GB in size :s
<Jack_Sparrow> ThaBla420 k3b  and there is an addon in the repos
<ThaBla420> dats wut i am usin ne thing special i am supposed to be doni
<phomea> ﻿Evil_Lu i have the same proble eh eh what's your question?
<|Juan|> I have a main user whos session I keep always open. Then I have a second user for anyone else who wants to use the computer. Since I upgraded to Hardy, whenever the second user logs in after my user's session is locked, it comes to a point when that second user is taken to the gdm screen, re-authenticates and continues with its session while mine is killed.
<WalloO> Evil_Lu: everybody here ask question... there is no guaranty there is someone to answer... :)
<|Juan|> ive beeing asking mine for 2 weeks
<Az> lol
<|Juan|> posted in the forums, etc
<Evil_Lu> phomea: since an update this morning on Hardy 2.6.24-17-generic, with new headers etc, my laptop (acer aspire 7720) has constant light on     AboSamoor  the hard disk led and seems to be cycling all the time. Would there be a reason for this?
<legend2440> _Net: there is something wrong on line 28. the same uuid you get that error on.  what you can try is comment out that line in fstab by placing a    #  at beginning og line. then reboot
<murlidhar> ThaBla420, do u want to make audio cd or data cd containing mp3s?
<ThaBla420> audio cd
<Evil_Lu> sorry, irssi just added people's names in
<schmitty> how to i change the color of the text in the panel
<Evil_Lu> damn terminal irc isn't ALWAYS a good idea
<SpookyET> Why is apt-get/aptitude's interface so damn ugly compared to pacman, zypper, yum, etc? I'm talking about output.
<WalloO> |Juan|: You can try using two X11. Maybe it can help you.
<legend2440> _net sorry line 26 is wrong
<candive> murlidhar, thank you again
<Az> anyone good with tar?
<|Juan|> WalloO, please explain
<_Net> Yea. line 24 was gentoo, I removed gentoo but its still looking for it.
<_Net> I'll try commenting it
<murlidhar> candive, my pleasure
<AboSamoor> Evil_Lu, i think there is a problem with the ACPI, try to switch that to off
<Evil_Lu> AboSamoor: I need the acpi on, sorry, didn't mean to grab your name in that paste :)
<legend2440> _net  well line 26 is the uuid number the error message refers to.  right?
<_Net> Yes.
<apophis_ch> Az: you are extracting single files from 12GB tar files? ;) you know that tar is the tape archiver and is optimized for linear processing... everything out of order is slow... there is no way around it
<legend2440> _Net:  ok comment out that line and try it
<infidelis> i have a problem- clicking on an icon in the "workspace switcher applet" no longer switches to that workspace
<WalloO> |Juan| you can have two X11 server running at the same time. One as :0.0 and one as :1.0. If you can start these two sessions, then, it may work, since the system do not have to deal with different sessions on the same X11 server. Changing user never work on my computer. It's not something really stable.
<_Net> Ok. Restarting.
<WalloO> Evil_Lu, have you tried to stop the disk just to see.
<|Juan|> WalloO, do you have a link explaining the procedure
<Evil_Lu> If I stop the disk then I won't have an operating system running.
<doubled> i need a cool wallpaper
<doubled> :p
<Az> ﻿apophis_ch.. yep ;)  im going to have to switch
<yoanis> hi there
<Evil_Lu> doubled: try google, I hear it's fantastic
<Az> zip or rar?
<WalloO> |Juan|, sorry, I don't, since it may need to deal with starting your system.
<_Net> legend2440: Awesome it worked like a charm. Thanks. Now If I want to install gentoo, should uncomment that or just leave?
<phomea> ﻿Evil_Lu but there is a new update to kernel -18 ?! you may try it
<WalloO> try a startx :1.0 or something like that just to see.
<apophis_ch> Az filesystems are good for single files ;)
<WalloO> Then ctrl+alt+F7 to come back
<murlidhar> doubled, maybe gnome-look.org or customize.org would help u
<psramka> I am having trouble with my NVIDIA (nvidia-glx 96.43.05) driver being able to detect all of the modes (of resolution) of my monitor. My monitor can go as high as 1920x1080, but the driver is only auto-detecting 640x480 and 320x240... Does anyone have any ideas???
<candive> doubled, http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/index.php?sort=date
<apophis_ch> psramka, only one monitor?
<legend2440> _Net: not sure doesn't gentoo set up the partitions for you upon installation?
<WalloO> Evil_Lu, stoping the disk doesn't mean unmounting it... just ask it to stop rotating... if necessary it may restart
<|ns|nR8> psramka, install nvidia-settings
<schmitty> how do you change the color of the text in the panel ie. 'Applications','Places','System';
<psramka> apophis_ch: I have two monitors, but I have the trouble even when I only use the one...
<yoanis> guys i just go an "Easy TV USB" device
<yoanis> i did lsub
<yoanis> and the device id
<Evil_Lu> WalloO: I'm not sure how to do that? I tried hdparm -B 255 etc.. a few things after reading Google and forums
<yoanis> is
<WalloO> Evil_Lu, wait... I look for the command... it's very simple...
<phillip> is there anyone that can please help me with my sound issue?
<psramka> |ns|nR8: I did install nvidia-settings... it won't recognize higher than 640 x 480
<yoanis> the device ID is eb1a:2881
<yoanis> i did modprobe "em28xx"
<phillip> it would be appriciated
<_Net> legend2440: Ya I think so. I'll give it another try to install it
<yoanis> but i don't see a new device file on /dev
<apophis_ch> psramka, :) I know have the same problem... even though on Ati ...
<doubled> thx candive
<schmitty> how do you change the color of the text in the panel ie. 'Applications','Places','System';
<candive> doubled, my pleasure
<|ns|nR8> psramka, did you set monitor type in nvidia-settings
<Az> generally i would like to just have a list of archives, for portability and manageability, most of the time i wouldnt need to extract individual files, but testing it today i realised how slow it really is
<psramka> |ns|nR8: How do you set the monitor type?
<legend2440> _Net: you can leave that line commented. at worst you will have that line rewritten by gentoo . then you can delete that commented line if you want to
<|ns|nR8> run nvidia-settings
<candive> doubled, one more http://www.socwall.com/browse/index.php?wpCategory=Everything&wpSubcategory=All&wpLimit=9&wpSortby=0&wpFilter=3&wpQueryType=0&wpMarker=1
<WalloO> Evil_Lu, sudo sg_start --stop /dev/sdb    you need to install sg_start (use synaptic). Change to sda or other as needed. I use it to stop may noisy HD with Windows everytime I start my session
<Felonious> why does linux with nvidia restricted drivers run at 59hz but windows runs it at 60hz?
<_Net> legend2440: Ya thats true I was thinking it might
<unavailable> schmitty system > preferences > appearance
<Evil_Lu> WalloO: Thanks - I shall do this
<out-izzy> how do you get to a command prompt?
<legend2440> _Net: ok good luck
<doubled> thats perfect candive, thx :D
<_Net> legend2440: Thanks for your help :)
<unavailable> out-izzy open terminal
<apophis_ch> Az, if you rarely use it, just stick with it, normally its not worth to change a runnnin system if not really needed
<Felonious> out-izzy, applications > accessories > terminal
<the_eraser> anyone know a command to show which font the console is using?
<schmitty> unavailable: i don't see colors in there, all i c is font style
<out-izzy> so if i wanted to install my wireless card driver, i would do it through that?
<bigbug> hi all
<Az> ill be waiting all day to extract a 100kb doc from a 12gb tar archive though :)
<WalloO> psramka, I had this problem. It suck big time... Fortunately, I had a saved xorg.conf. After everything worked well.
<Az> yeh i might just stick with it though
<kkathman> schmitty  thats not the right answer to your question
<schmitty> do you have the correct one?
<psramka> |ns|nR8: There is not option to "set the monitor type" in nvidia-settings
<apophis_ch> shouldnt take all day long ... 12 GB at 40MB/s ... should not take longer than 300 seconds or 5 minutes...
<out-izzy> do i install hardware drivers through the terminal?
<candive> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<a1fa_> ~gnome
<WalloO> psramka, do you want a working xorg.conf for 1024x768? it may help you after to set everything right
<Az> ﻿apophis_ch - haha
<mortis> Why when I start up Ubuntu does my sound mute itself?
<kkathman> schmitty,  that area really isnt part of the "panel" per se, and Im not sure you CAN change the textual colors there - I'm checking in gnome-config and gnome control panel right now to see if you can
<mohadib> mortis: turn the sound up
<mortis> No know this
<mohadib> then run alsactrl save
<mortis> I'm saying, I like hearing that catchy log on sound though :(
<dkulchenko> if I make my own spin of Ubuntu with Reconstructor, and then modify it further, can I call it something other than Ubuntu?
<mohadib> right
<mortis> But Ubuntu mutes itself after it boot
<mortis> boots*
<mohadib> mortis: do what i said
<mortis> I did.
<|ns|nR8> psramka, yes there is..X server display configuration
<mortis> -_-
<mohadib> boot , run alsactrl save
<mohadib> you did?
<mortis> Wait what?
<LesserRemarkable> how do i use wine?
<mohadib> right
<infidelis> msg ubottu etiquette
<psramka> WallO: When I use the other monitor, I can get 1024x768 to work fine... The problem is not with the xorg.conf file, but with the driver not auto-detecting the proper resolutions available from monitor
<schmitty> kkathman: how do you get to gnome-config or gnome control panel?
<WalloO> LesserRemarkable, juste type wine your_exe_file
<dkulchenko> inifidelis: you forgot a / before the msg
<apophis_ch> Az, seriously!
<mortis> What you told me to put in doesn't work.
<LesserRemarkable> type it where?
<AmpedCanada> schmitty alt+f2 the gnome-config
<Az> no i know, thats what was funny about it!
<Az> :)
<psramka> |ns|nR8: Yes, but I can not set a "monitor type", I can only chose from the monitors that the driver has discovered
<infidelis> yeah it didn't respond after i did it right anyway
<Evil_Lu> WalloO: that sg_start didn't do a thing :)
<WalloO> LesserRemarkable, if wine is install, you just have to double click on the exe, like you did in windows
<kkathman> schmitty,  the config editor should be under Applications->system tools, the controlcenter you can get to by Alt F2 and type gnome-control-center
<LesserRemarkable> okay... thanks
<infidelis> i'm sure there's something in there about not repeating my question 20 times, so i'll refrain
<schmitty> AmpedCanada: file couldn't be found
<mortis> How do I save my sound settings? They reset everytime I boot Ubuntu
<mohadib> mortis: alsactrl
<mortis> That doesn't work.
<WalloO> Evil_Lu, now we know... So the system keeps reading the hard drive.... Do you have a process which uses CPU?
<mohadib> does for everyone else , so no clue
<mortis> Are you sure it's not something else?
<schmitty> kkathman: cool thankyou
<mohadib> mortis: i misspelled its alsactl
<mohadib> alsactl --save
<mohadib> or possibly -save
<mohadib> but that will  do the trick
<mohadib> you have to adjust your sound to what you would like the default level to be first
<mohadib> then alstactl save
<Evil_Lu> WalloO: I'mm unsure what would be using it, it's doing it when I'm "idle" as in no terminal, irssi, radio, browser, im etc
<mortis> alsactl save doesn't work either
<mortis> it says save is an unknown command.
<Evil_Lu> mortis: alsactl storre
<Evil_Lu> store*
<mohadib> stroe!
<hurryhx> a
<WalloO> anybody knows how to setu up a Core 2 Q6600 2.$Ghz to run at 3.6Ghz quite stable?
<mohadib> yes , im too old to remeber much now days :s
<mortis> alsactl: save_state:1278: Cannot open /var/lib/alsa/asound.state for writing: Permission denied
<mohadib> mortis: install it?
<hurryhx> join #fedora
<mohadib> ah
<mohadib> be root
<mohadib> sudo
<WalloO> anybody knows how to setu up a Core 2 Q6600 2.4Ghz to run at 3.6Ghz quite stable?
<mortis> Ah, I forgot I have to put sudo, thanks
<WalloO> Evil_Lu, is it is the light blinking?
<aguitel> i delete old kernel (linux-image) but are stillin in the grub.list ,how solve this ?
<apophis_ch> Overclock it and keep it cool :P
<WalloO> aguitel, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<CorpseFeeder> I think my problem is the Firewire card itself does not work in Ubuntu. How do I verify this?
<Evil_Lu> WalloO: light blinking very fast and the drive is making a noise the whole time, it's a new laptop and it's only happened since this morning
<wofs> are there any plugins that work for firefox3 for adobe shockwave?
<WalloO> apophis_ch, it'S quite cool, but after 20 minutes of cpuburn (4 at the same time) it freeze, even if the temperature is under 65°
<aguitel> WalloO: i will make this edit
<apophis_ch> so you probably went to high with the OC, but you can play with the Voltage... this might help
<slim1> i try to configure xserver using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but it configure only keyboard, and the rest when i look xorg.conf i see "Configured Monitor", "Configured Video Device" ..etc how to configure xorg ?
<mortis> And now my system sound don't work
<mortis> brb
<WalloO> aguitel, be carefull in editing if you want to boot next time... :)
<CorpseFeeder> The only firewire device I have is a video camera.. and nothing happens when I plug it in and turn it on. How else can I test if a firewire card is actually working/detected?
<WalloO> apophis_ch, I did, but don't know the perfect combination... that's a head ack
<Shaba1> anyone install firefox3 yet
<WalloO> Evil_Lu, I don't know which soft to use to know which process access the hard drive
<aguitel> WalloO: only the las kernel are there ( kernel 2.6.24-19-generic)
<Shaba1> if so did your install come without a jre?
<apophis_ch> you might just have a chip sample which won't work stable at this frequency, not all chips are the same, you might have a slow silicon sample
<murlidhar> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Evil_Lu> Shaba1: yes, now type about:robots in the location bar
<Evil_Lu> WalloO: thanks for trying to help, it's appreciated
<AboSamoor> I'm using PIL, data=img.load(); data[i,j]=6 gives me an error "image is read only" ??
<infidelis> Generally speaking, is it best to let the system updater do everything it can, or just leave well enough alone?
<apophis_ch> @ Shaba1 : ff3 works fine
<Shaba1> ffe?
<apophis_ch> firefox 3
<murlidhar> can i make a custom livecd of ubuntu?
<Shaba1> Well I am trying to connect to my desktop machine which is running vnc
<Shaba1> I am trying to use the java port
<emorris> is git-core installed by default on ubuntu?
<Evil_Lu> right, I shall try and fix this again tomorrow, i need sleep, thanks for assistance, even if it's not mended, i learnt things
<WalloO> apophis_ch, maybe... however, I will try to find the good combination, since I improved the life time a lot with some tweaking... But when it crash, you don't know why (to much volt, not enough, and which voltage to change....)
<murlidhar> i mean i should be able to install it on other desktops too
<wofs> anyone know how to install adobe shockwave? i've tired different times using different options, and end up with the same result...not working.
<mortis> Gargagaragaa
<Shaba1> and firefox keeps telling me I need additional plugins
<candive> Everyone, keep up the excellent work. Chow.
<apophis_ch> WalloO, :) good luck experimenting
<Conundrum_> whats the package for wmv codec on ubuntu?
<|Juan|> w32codecs at medibuntu
<Shaba1> it gives me a choice of gcj webplugin,JRE6,JRE5 and GCJ web pluging (open jdk)
<apophis_ch> wofs, shockwave, flash? you need it for firefox?
<Shaba1> Which seems wierd
<WalloO> apophis_ch, I do that just for fun... I don't need 1/4 of the power of my computer when not overclocked... :)
<linxeh> Shaba1: jre6
<jcole> Conundrum_: echo "deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ gutsy free non-free" > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<Shaba1> I have install it using synaptic update manager
<WalloO> Shaba1, JRE5... beleive me, don'T try the 6... It has bugs with Java 2D
<Shaba1> and firefox is still saying the same thing
<jcole> Conundrum_: apt-get install non-free-codecs
<WalloO> you have to restart firefox, and maybe log out and log in to updfate your paths
<Conundrum_> ok thanks
<linxeh> WalloO: that depends on your graphics drivers. java6 uses accelerated calls where possible for much of java2d
<jcole> Conundrum_: errr s/gutsy/hardy
<dark7> hello
<wofs> apophis_ch, shockwave. flash is working. the pulldown appears asking i need additional plugins, and i click it and can't find any, so i manually do it, and follow the sh script to install it, and still isn't working. and on top of that keeps starting in 'offline' mode. btw, this is a fresh 8.04 install. wiped and reformatted lastnight.
<WalloO> linxeh, I know that, and Java 5 too... But Java 6 crached my nvidia card, so I recommend the 5
<apophis_ch> wofs, 32 bit / 64bit?
<wofs> 32
<linxeh> WalloO: 5 has very little in terms of acceleration, I thought none on Linux in fact
<apophis_ch> wofs, strange, no idea
<emorris> ﻿ is git-core installed by default on ubuntu?
<WalloO> Shaba1, you have to restart firefox, and maybe log out and log in to update your paths
<MasterShrek> wofs, is it listed in about:plugins?
<CorpseFeeder> The only firewire device I have is a video camera.. and nothing happens when I plug it in and turn it on. How else can I test if a firewire card is actually working/detected?
<MasterShrek> emorris, i doubt it
<linxeh> WalloO: thats prolly why it works for people (apart from where the stuff needs java6, which is more and more common). Java5 enters end of life support this summer btw
<WalloO> linxeh: you are probably right. My mistake... I mixed with Windows version...
<Raspabuche> #nelug
<aguitel> WalloO: thanks i fixed
<wofs> MasterShrek, shockwave says it's disabled.
<MasterShrek> CorpseFeeder, i assume the camera works on a different computer with firewire?
<wofs> MasterShrek, **Enabled.
<enaner> cxv
<CorpseFeeder> MasterShrek: You have assumed correctly.
<linxeh> CorpseFeeder: check dmesg etc
<WalloO> aguitel, you fixed what?
<enaner> i somehow completely messed up my avant-window-navigator ... now i would like to remove all traces of it .. and then reinstall .. can someone help me?
<MasterShrek> CorpseFeeder, try lspci and see what kind of firewire it is and google if there are any problems with it
<WalloO> linxeh, maybe, but most of Java apps on the web are compliant with 1.3
<linxeh> WalloO: haha :)
<linxeh> WalloO: applets maybe, but very few java aps are 1.3 or 1.4 now - most new code is all written using generics
<aguitel> WalloO: delete old entry in menu.lst
<CorpseFeeder> linxeh: I have typed dmesg and saw nothing useful. there is meaningless stuff about ieee1394 toward the end of the output and there is no change in this output with the camera on/plugged in or off/unplugged.
<mortis> Why doesn't my Volume Control slider match up with the GUI?
<WalloO> aguitel, ha, ok. perfect..
<MasterShrek> wofs, not sure then sorry
<AboSamoor> I'm using PIL, data=img.load(); data[i,j]=6 gives me an error "image is read only" ??
<wofs> WTF!!! why does FF keep starting in offline mode!?!
<mortis> Why doesn't my Volume Control slider match up with the GUI?
<WalloO> linxeh, that's true... poor mac owners which can't use MacOSX10.2 with new java app...
<AtomicSpark> Any network admins in here? What's the best way to keep a group of ubuntu computers updated? I already have "install security updates automagically" enabled. But I want all updates too.
<apophis_ch> wofs, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+faq/96
<AtomicSpark> I could run a cron script. Donno if that is such a good idea.
<yushiro> hey i got a question: does anyone knows how to install sap on linux??
<apophis_ch> AtomicSpark,  why not? just pick a time when the pc actually is runnning ;)
<linxeh> WalloO: well, anyone not on 10.4 or later deserves what they get :)
<wofs> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+question/31925
<MasterShrek> AtomicSpark, make a cron job with sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<linxeh> WalloO: they can always install ubuntu and install the IBM jdk etc
<AtomicSpark> apophis_ch, no secuirty isssues running administrative level commands?
<CorpseFeeder> MasterShrek: lspci says "07:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)" I can't find anything about it not working in ubuntu
<WalloO> linxeh, sorry, but I hate apple Policy... And I hate apple when I have to use a mac...
<linxeh> WalloO: heh, what do you hate with apple policy? the fact they dont support an ancient OS ?
<linxeh> CorpseFeeder: what camera is it ?
<wofs> HAHA, even better, tired it both true and false, and it STILL starts in offlien mode...jesus....should of kept with the tried and tested....
<WalloO> linxeh, oups... IBM Jre have problems... I had a bug only with IBM JRE on a calculation...very disapointing...
<apophis_ch> AtomicSpark,  Cron is privileged anyway
<AtomicSpark> apophis_ch, good point. ill try that. :)
<yushiro> hey i need answers about  running sap on linux
<linxeh> WalloO: hmm, we use the IBM JRE on many of our servers (that's all that runs) and we don't have problems, but maybe there are bugs on particular platforms
<WalloO> linxeh, apple like money, and it's too much visible. And they are considering their customers as dumb ass...
<phillip> ok i have a big problem  i have system sounds but cant play any music i have searched everywhere that i could think forums and googled and all but i cant get it to work. will some one please help me
<linxeh> WalloO: shrug, I like OSX and macs :)  (as well as debian, ubuntu, etc)
<apophis_ch> !codec | phillip
<ubottu> phillip: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Storrgie> Jack_Sparrow: whenever you get time bud, I am back on
<WalloO> linxeh, it was on windows with ibm jre. Don't know where it come from, because it worked on all other JVM (apple, Sun, Microsoft with all versions)
<CorpseFeeder> linxeh: it is a Sony DCR-TRV480E
<phillip> ive looked there and it makes no sense to me . im still a little green lol
<linxeh> WalloO: ah, we use sun Java most places, and then the IBM JVM on PPC
<apophis_ch> phillip, ok, what kind of file you want to play?
<WalloO> linxeh, I've one mac, I can't access my hard drive root with finder because it says "Hard drive is in use", but I do what I want on my desktop, and I can go where I want using the terminal... That not crazi?
<MasterShrek> CorpseFeeder, can you pastebin the output of dmesg |tail for me please?
<phillip> well idownloaded  mpegs the other day and they were working fine and now it will only play system sounds
<tj83> Hello all.. someone plz recommend a good method of checking disk NTFS and/or EXT2/3 ? I have a dive that needs drive integrity and is through scan.
<linxeh> WalloO: I've got a linux machine at work that wont display any characters on the screen - it just draws random lines. does that mean linux sucks ? :)
<WalloO> tj83, chkdsk
<apophis_ch> so they worked before? but they dont work now? have looked into the mixer
<CorpseFeeder> MasterShrek: Do you want that both with camera plugged in and unplugged? (I think there is no difference - but what would I know, I'm only human)
<linxeh> WalloO: presumably an OSX reinstall didnt fix it ?
<tj83> WalloO, just like in windows? what is the command?
<apophis_ch> phillip, look into the mixer / system / admin / audio
<phillip> ive went everwhere  that i can think of i clicked on the sount icon
<MasterShrek> CorpseFeeder, after you plug it in
<WalloO> linxeh, don't have time to reinstall. But in fact I don't really like OSX interface and way of working. I lose too much time doing what I want.
<apophis_ch> phillip, do you have more than one soundcard? maybe a usb headset?
<ubuntu_> how can i install libgtk1.2
<phillip> no i have a sb live card
<linxeh> WalloO: I can appreciate that - I swore I'd never own a mac after my experiences with OS7 / 9 and 10.1
<WalloO> tj83, hmmm... maybe I mixed it with windows command. wait
<nickrud> ubuntu_ for compiling?
<PrivateVoid> /etc/inittab needed to be changed after the test mode install
<WalloO> linxeh, I use one for porting software to mac. But I really don't like.
<apophis_ch> phillip, look into / system / admin / audio / try to chose the "alsa mixer" and make sure your soundblaster card is selcted
<phillip> i went into system admin  but there is no audio
<nickrud> ubuntu_ system->admin->synaptic , ctl-f (search) libgtk1.2 , if you're compiling you'll also need the -dev package
<WalloO> tj83, it's fsck
<linxeh> WalloO: for me things changed with 10.4, and especially in 10.5, but its largely familiarity that helps
<EightiesK> hello!
<apophis_ch> ahm,... then its /system/pref/audio
<WalloO> linxeh, didn't saw any major difference. I still need midnight commander (mc) to manage files quickly
<apophis_ch> should really switch to the english interface *g*
<EightiesK> I've not been able to get my Sound to work on my laptop.
<WalloO> tj83, but NTFS may not be supported
<nickrud> !sound | EightiesK (start here)
<ubottu> EightiesK (start here): If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<EightiesK> it was working when I had gnome installed. I switched to kde and it stopped working.
<EightiesK> nickrud: I already have tried that been 3 days.
<nickrud> EightiesK try asking in #kubuntu , they know kde better
<enaner> whats the folder whee all the icons are stored
<ubuntu_> how i install libgtk1.2
<nickrud> ubuntu_ system->admin->synaptic , ctl-f (search) libgtk1.2 , if you're compiling you'll also need the -dev package
<EightiesK> nickrud: there clueless.
<dimas869> how do i move a file from desktop to ./?
<nickrud> EightiesK heh
<ffoxler> haha
<nickrud> EightiesK there are some non-clueless ones there, maybe not on your schedule
<agnostik> DCC SEND harroharroharro
<apophis_ch> dimas869,  mv ~/Desktop/yourfile ./
<Dunnie> lmao
<PriceChild> !don't feed the troll
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<Dunnie> DCC SEND harroharroharro
<Conundrum_> do the downloaded packages from apt-get get deleted after they are installed?
<Blackdrag> Hey guys, I'm trying to boot back into gnome to change a few settings. I installed the kubuntu-desktop package to use KDE. When I stop kdm, gdm won't start because it isn't the default session manager. I forget which config file decides what is defult. Can you point me to it?
<nickrud> Conundrum_ no, they get saved in /var/cache/apt/archive , up to 500mb of them
<apophis_ch> Condoulo, yes apt is very clean ;)
<apophis_ch> Mea culpa
<WalloO> Blackdrag, if you switch to gnome in kdm doesn't it launch gdm after
<barbara> Hello, I have a network that consist of 2 laptops Jesus and Shiva (both ubuntu), a tower Yahweh (Kubuntu stores all of my media) and a PS3, Xbox 360 and a Wii. I want to serve media from my Kubuntu box to my laptops and my PS3. Does anyone know what I can do?
<ntolo> How  do i check the mysql version in ubuntu ?
<Blackdrag> WalloO: I'm trying to load gnome and gdm, not Gnome in kdm
<CorpseFeeder> MasterShrek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21524/ (dmesg | tail did not get all the info, so I just did dmesg and copied the end)
<illustrissim> Blackdrag: you dont need to do it that way
<WalloO> ntolo, maybe mysql --version
<nickrud> ntolo mysql , then exit in a terminal (one way)
<CorpseFeeder> MasterShrek: sorry for the delay. I was on the phone.
<barbara> Hello, I have a network that consist of 2 laptops Jesus and Shiva (both ubuntu), a tower Yahweh (Kubuntu stores all of my media) and a PS3, Xbox 360 and a Wii. I want to serve media from my Kubuntu box to my laptops and my PS3. Does anyone know what I can do?
<illustrissim> if you just log out of the kde environment, then you can change your session to gnome and log in again
<Blackdrag> illustrissim: Really, all I need to know is where the config file is. I realize that gnome can be loaded bother ways. I have a reason for doing this :-)
<illustrissim> ok
<barbara> or how to do it.
<Felonious> Is there anyway to minimize evolution to the systray?
<apophis_ch> barbara, you need a upnp server, you can select one via / system / admin / synaptic, search for upnp or dlna
<WalloO> barbara, does using a samba share may work?
<wofs> EVERYONE*** if your having the problem of firefox starting in offline mode, good chance it's Networkmanager telling FF it's off the network because the cat5 cable is unplugged, but your online via wireless. https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=424626
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 424626 in OS Integration "(linux) Firefox is put into offline mode on startup when NetworkManager is running but not controlling the active network interface (e.g. when using PPP)" [Major,New]
<apophis_ch> b
<apophis_ch> wofs,  hehe ... thats a nice one: overenigneered :)
<Blackdrag> illustrissim: SO do you know where the config file is so I can tell my system that it's okay to start the gdm session?
<wofs> ?
<wofs> i don't get it.
<nickrud> Blackdrag  sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm , if I read your question right. You want to use gdm instead of kdm?
<apophis_ch> the bug is a nice example of overengeneering, instead of solvin a problem, its creating one,...
<illustrissim> not off the top of my head, no.  sorry dude
<wofs> oh right.
<wofs> well, that's what it is, didn't notice it until i unplugged to move around.
<suweid> How do I set Monday as the first weekday in Clock (2.22.2) ?
<wofs> just removed network-manager. it's kinda worthless to me anyways.
<apophis_ch> :) hehe
<dimas869> which are the best parameters to extract (tar) .gz file?
<suweid> xzvf
<illustrissim> you can maybe edit /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<wofs> no v! takes alonger.
<apophis_ch> the best? the only one!
<apophis_ch> I like v ;)
<Blackdrag> nickrud: No, what I'm trying to do is eliminate a few problems I've had from switching over. Rather than explainign the problem in detail and causing confusion (I know how to fix it), I just want to know where the config file is that tells Ubuntu what my default session manager should be
<dimas869> suweid you talking to me?
<WalloO> I like v too
<suweid> dimas869, yes
<wofs> blah, like you can read it anyways.
<dimas869> thanks
<apophis_ch> but you know something happens
<nickrud> Blackdrag see illustrissim I do believe he's got it :)
<wofs> top
<Blackdrag> Ah I missed it.. thanks ;-)
<Blackdrag> Though that file doesn't exist for me
<CorpseFeeder> I have another problem too - I have a BTune bluetooth stereo headset. I can't work out how to pair it with my laptop - it shows up as BH1000C, type "headset", when I browse bluetooth devices... but that is as far as I can get. It never asks for a passkey or anything.
<Blackdrag> nevermind, I was looking at it wrong
<Blackdrag> haha.. go being tired
<Blackdrag> Thanks for the help guys... onward
<WalloO> CorpseFeeder, I my experience a few times ago, there was a kde bluetooth manager which worked better than the gnome one. You may try. I don't remember the name exacte
<WalloO> ly
<CorpseFeeder> MasterShrek: Did you read my pastebin yet?
<apophis_ch> well since the traffic is down, anyone has an idea how one can use mplayer with compiz? :) x11 cannot be resized, and all other rendering methods flicker because of compiz...
<Dmole> apophis_ch: I'm using compiz and mplayer
<apophis_ch> how? :)
<Dmole> um
<Dmole> i think it just worked
<apophis_ch> nvidia?
<Dmole> ati
<Dmole> but it should work either way
<Dmole> did you try the vid patch ?
<apophis_ch> well I read plenty of threads, all told me to use the X11 renderer... which doesnt scale
<apophis_ch> no I have no patch?
<yoshimit> Hi there! Please, how to install Firefox java plugin on Ubuntu 64 bits??? I can't find the lib...
<mortis> Why is Ubuntu refusing to read files from my old drive? The one with windows
<Dmole> yoshimit: java.sun.com
<pipegeek> hmm.  Why isn't freenx in the archive, out of curiosity?
<mortis> I can't load my music up anymore because it refuses to read my Z: drive.
<Dmole> mortis: mount with ntfs3g
<yoshimit> Dmole: hehe... I tried that already...
<mortis> How do I do that?
<Herissy> yoshmit : open firefox and type about:plugins into the address bar to check to see if its really NOT loaded first.
<yoshimit> Dmole: it's not that simple... seems the lib needed by Firefox is not shipped anymore by java packages...
<wofs> Z: drive? this isn't microsoft!
<mortis> What else am I supposed to call it? That's what it's listed as.
<Dmole> apophis_ch: did you install compizConfig?
<WalloO> mortis: if you didn't umounted it correctl in windows and it's a ntfs partition, you have to restart windows, stop it correctely, and it will work
<yoshimit> Herissy: it's not loaded...
<erik_> I need help with the workspace switcher in ubuntu hardy
<Herissy> lol had to ask.
<mortis> Come to think of it, it did freeze last time I opened windows.
<mortis> So, I have to make it shut down properly...?
<mortis> Then I can access it?
<yoshimit> Herissy: the problem is the lib needed by Firefox (libjavaplugin_oji.so) seems to be not shipped anymore by java packages...
<Roby718_> I have a problem with DVD players, complete with the required codecs, the don't play DVDs
<Dmole> mortis:  or mount force
<tech0007> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> Package virtualbox does not exist in hardy
<apophis_ch> Dmole, yes I did
<mortis> How do I do that Dmole?
<_Net> I have ubuntu installed and want to install gentoo. Do I have to create teh new partition with the mountpoint "/" too for gento? or differently?
<tech0007> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<erik_> For some reason it won't let me add workspaces in rows. I can add them by adding columns
<Dmole> erik_: Ctrl +Alt + arrows
<CRASH69> I just disable root account using "sudo passwd -l root" and reanable by "sudo passwd root", it say it has been changed, but when "su --login" I get this: "Your account has expired; please contact your system administrator, su: User account has expired" any input?
<Dmole> Roby718_: use VLC
<mortis> Dmole, how do I force mount?
<erik_> I want 4 columns and 2 rows
<erik_> but it won't let me do that
<Roby718_> ok
<prometh> hi
<Dmole> apophis_ch: I see a "video playback" under Utility
<prometh> i'm trying to remove a library i installed
<erik_> it adds the second row on the switcher, but I can't access the workspaces
<prometh> but ubunutu's synaptic package manager says:  "E: vhba-module: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1"
<kenny> i want to update ubuntu
<suweid> How do I set Monday as the first weekday in Clock (2.22.2) ? (It apparently has to do with me being in Sweden, but wanting to have Ubuntu in english)
<Dmole> mortis: type "man mount" into a prompt
<erik_> and the ctrl+alt+arrows doesn't work
<mortis> lolololololz man mount
<WalloO> Kenny, apt-get update than apt-get upgrade
<apophis_ch> Dmole, yes I have that too, and i have a tick there (YV12 colorspace) but that is not the solution :) thanks anyway
<Dmole> mortis: something like "mount -f /dev/sda1 /media/sda1"
<dmsuperman_> I have a Logitech MX600 mouse...and I'm having trouble getting xev to recognize any of my extra buttons. Is anybody here proficient in such a topic that wouldn't mind helping me configure my extra mouse buttons to have functionality?
<kenny> it ask me manually  run dpkg --configue -a so what is my problem now?
<prometh> i'm trying to remove a library i installed but ubunutu's synaptic package manager says:  "E: vhba-module: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1"
<SheezayE> question: cron: lock /var/run/cron.pid, otherpid may be 11940: resource temporarilry unavailable (when i type cron -l)
<Jack_Sparrow> CRASH69 you are doing something we highly recommend that you do not do
<Herissy> kenny : you should also have it under System | Administration | Update Manager.
<Dmole> erik_: you can click on the lil box on the bar with the start menue
<Jack_Sparrow> !buttons > dmsuperman_
<mortis> It said it couldn't find that.
<CorpseFeeder> I found the manufacturer of my bluetooth headset - http://www.k-mate.com/ProductShow.asp?ArticleID=126 does anyone recognise this? searching BH1000C does not yield any results in the Ubuntu forum and google gets me nowhere except places to buy same.
<erik_> dmole that doesn't work either. It's like it adds the workspaces if I add columns, but doesn't add them if I add a row.
<mortis> O
<Dmole> apophis_ch: hmm I know it works on both card types
<mortis> I'm just going to boot windows
<mortis> Shutdown, then reboot ubuntu
<WalloO> kenny,  I don't really know. Do what it says
<apophis_ch> I have a Ati ;) anyway
<Dmole> apophis_ch: try all the other output options then a different driver
<erik_> dmole if I click on the workspaces in the bottom row it just flips me to the top rows desktops
<Dmole> apophis_ch: also Java apps sometimes interfere Aze****
<prometh> i'm trying to remove a library i installed but ubunutu's synaptic package manager says:  "E: vhba-module: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1"
<Herissy> VNC'ing into my windows box to access the internet sucks. I wish there were some way of bridging the connections.
<CRASH69> and what is that Jack_Sparrow? having a working root account is healthy, just at the release of 8.04 setting the domain in samba corrupted the sudo user in a way only root can fix it, if you had it enable of course, anyway, I dont use su, I use sudo, that is why I enable/disable, just want to learn how to renable
<Dmole> erik_: how many do you have right now?
<Roby718_> I have another problem, when I try to uninstall an IRC server it stops inst/uninst is there a way to remove it with synaptic
<WalloO> Herissy, ask your windows box to share the connection.
<tech0007> is there virtualbox modules for -19 modules yet?
<erik_> I have it set up for 4 columns and 2 rows. but it will only let me access the workspaces on the top row.  When I rotate the cube it only shows 4 workspaces.
<zaccour> is there a way to watch youtube videos without having flash installed? i don't want proprietary software
<Herissy> I have tried but its like a spoiled little kid with a handful of candy (xp Home)
<Joeb454> tech0007, I just run "sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup" and it worked fine
<Starnestommy> Roby718_: if you installed it with the package manager, you can remove it with the package manager.  If it wasn't installed in the package manager, the uninstallation is different
<Joeb454> or do you mean guest additions?
<prometh> zaccour: you're stupid
<WalloO> zaccour, yes, download them and play them with vlc<
<tech0007> Joeb454: what kernel do u run?
<prometh> "i don't want proprietary software" lol
<Joeb454> 2.6.24-19 I think
<Roby718_> i installed it with the package manager
<prometh> people are allowed to maek money, you know
<prometh> and flash is a great product
<BixBox> which file must edit if I want change ubuntu repository?
<prometh> and the flash player is free.. what's your problem ?
<Joeb454> tech0007, it's the generic one
<Starnestommy> BixBox: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Herissy> lol
<kenny> when i click updated..there has a error
<tech0007> Joeb454: i have th esame kernel...so u can open from VMs?
<Joeb454> I can open the VM's I have yes
<CRASH69> zaccour: there is an open flashplayer
<erik_> and if I click on the bottom row it just sends me to the workspace it's below
<tech0007> Joeb454: ok will try it
<zaccour> how do i get the open one?
<prometh> and the flash player is free.. what's your problem ?
<zaccour> gnash doesn't work for the videos
<kenny> my updated doesn't work
<prometh> i'm trying to remove a library i installed but ubunutu's synaptic package manager says:  "E: vhba-module: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1"
<prometh> i'm trying to remove a library i installed but ubunutu's synaptic package manager says:  "E: vhba-module: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1"
<erik_> Dmole did you catch all of that? I forgot to type your name so it would highlight for you.
<tim_> the newest gnash works with some videos
<zaccour> its free but it can't be altered, which means limitations to the user
<prometh> i'm trying to remove a library i installed but ubunutu's synaptic package manager says:  "E: vhba-module: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1"
<WalloO> prometh, it's free not open...
<prometh> WalloO: ya... who cares if it's not open
<prometh> it's a quality product
<Felonious> prometh, stop spamming
<prometh> so fucking read my message!
<tech0007> Joeb454: tried that but it didnt work
<WalloO> prometh, some care... That's there belief
<Felonious> obviously noone knows the answer
<Joeb454> hmm, tech0007 I can't think of anything else currently, sorry
<Felonious> so stop spamming
<tech0007> Joeb454: thats fine
<Jack_Sparrow> Felonious stop please
<Felonious> ok sorry
<tech0007> Joeb454: i think we need to wait til the devs come up w/ vbox modules w/ same kernel version
<WalloO> prometh, try to repare your databse, maybe it can help
<Dmole> erik_: so you have something like 4 workspaces on 2 rows (your not using compiz and ony ave one set of workspaces) yes?
<CRASH69> zaccour: add/remove>Swfdec flashplayer
<Joeb454> tech0007, you may be right
<candive> !ubotto, language | prometh
<ubottu> candive: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Herissy> lol
<SeaPhor> how do i change mount point of 2nd HDD from /FTP to /var/ftp and the later is owned by root?
<erik_> dmole it shows 8 workspaces on 2 rows, but I can't use the bottom four. I am running compiz.
<zaccour> i'll try that thanks
<LetsGo67> http://HardyHeron.com
<Storrgie> Jack_Sparrow: whenever you get a moment, I PMed you
<nickrud> LetsGo67 no spamming
<WalloO> SeaPhor, change /etc/fstab
<Dmole> compiz has it's own switcher
<LetsGo67> NickRud did you visit it?
<nickrud> LetsGo67 yep.
<Dmole> erik_:compiz has it's own switcher
<SeaPhor> WalloO, thats it? no chown,,,,,?
<LetsGo67> NickRud: why does this exist?
<nickrud> LetsGo67 because someone bought the name
<nickrud> LetsGo67 that's a better topic for #ubuntu-offtopic
<LetsGo67> Why didn't Canonical buy it first?
<WalloO> SeaPhor, it'S the mount option which will set access rights If I remember correctely
<Jack_Sparrow> !coc > prometh
 * nickrud gotta improve grammer
<erik_> dmole ok so right now the workspace switcher on my panel is just using the compiz workspaces?
<Canageek> Hello, I'm having some trouble with dpkg and was wondering if someone could help me
<Canageek> #ubuntu-ca
<Canageek> opps
<WalloO> SeaPhor, but maybe chown what you want depending of your needs
<nickrud> Canageek what kind of problem?
<Canageek> when I run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" I get "dpkg: failed to write status record about `konqueror-nsplugins' to `/var/lib/dpkg/status': No space left on device" even though theres 30gb left on that drive. And becuse of the error all my package managers don't work
<iTel> lulz confused*
<Dmole> erik_: right and compiz only works on one row at a time
<Jack_Sparrow> Storrgie I dont have time to work that out..  something you tried earlier might be keeping the fix from working as it should
<Gohalien> There is any dvd creation tool (to create dvds with menu to reproduce it in a dvdplayer) in ubuntu ?
<Dmole> erik_: there is a way to change I just forget
<nickrud> Canageek what does df -h say about free space on that partition?
<erik_> dmole how can I disable the compiz workspace switcher then?
<LetsGo67> NickRud #ubuntu-offtopic
<WalloO> Canageek, you may check your disk (fsck) maybe you have some issues with it
<erik_> dmole even still thank you for pointing me in the right direction
<Dmole> erik_: you don't want to
<nickrud> LetsGo67 I'm not really interested, myself. Maybe someone over there is
<Dmole> erik_: just mak it one line
<barbara> does anyone know anything about mediatomb?
<WalloO> Nickrud, df shows the free space df=disk free
<JFlash> I'm using OGMRip to rip a dvd on a 64 bit core 2 duo. however, when i look at used resources, it 16% on cpu0 and  5% at CPU1  .  why so  low resource usage?
<Dmole> erik_: just make it one line: right click property's etc
<nickrud> WalloO yes. He said he had space left on the disk, how about the partition?
<Herissy> nice you learn something new everyday. never knew about df
<Dmole> erik_: then turn on rotate cube in compizConfig for coolness
<WalloO> Nickrud, df give info on all mounted partitions
<nickrud> WalloO always check what the error messages says first :)
<erik_> dmole my only problem there is that it makes the switcher on my panel 8 columns long
<barbara> does anyone know anything about mediatomb?
<erik_> taking up tons of space
<WalloO> nickrud, but if your partition has errors, the info may be wrong. It's why I recommend a check first<
<Dmole> erik_: if you look in compizConfig you will find a way to switch
<erik_> dmole I thought I had found it, but that's not working either
<nickrud> WalloO next step, after examining the error
<Dmole> erik_: I know I did it once accidentally
<kozlojak> everytime i boot my os i get a "grub hard disk error" i installed ubuntu on a hdd connected to the pci ide card(i think this is te prob) and installed grub on my main hdd how do i fix this?
<CorpseFeeder> has MasterShrek woken up again yet?
<bdog> is there a good keystroke logger for ubuntu?
<erik_> dmole did a google search and found a site that led me to the right area, but it didn't do what I wanted either
<WalloO> nickrud, you already checked you partitions using fsck?
<nickrud> WalloO not my error :)
<Billenium1> Is there anyway (using the LiveCD) to install ubuntu without going into the Desktop Mode?
<SiegeX> i was really surprised to see that ubuntu had my laptop's volume up/down/mute buttons working out of the box with a nice pop-up graphic. What program is actually taking care of this?
<Conundrum_> hey kozlojak
<Conundrum_> so you installed ubuntu on a external hard disk?
<tech0007> how do i boot from an iso?
<Billenium1> Burn it to a CD then pop it in the CD drive
<kozlojak> codundrum : no i installed it on a pci ide controller(add in card)
<Billenium1> @ techo0007
<Dmole> lol
<WalloO>  tech0007 burn it on a CD not the file itself, and boot on the cd
<Conundrum_> hmm
<nickrud> SiegeX I think it's gnome-settings-daemon
<Conundrum_> are you on the livecd now?
<tech0007> WalloO: how to boot from an iso, i dont want to burn it
<Canageek> How do I use fsck? It says it shouldn't be used on a mounted partition, but I can't unmount /
<Canageek> Do I have to use a live cd?
<nickrud> Canageek you'll need to boot with a live cd
<Billenium1> Tech0007: i dont think thats possible...
<WalloO> tech0007, so use a virtual machine. That's the only way
<Dmole> tech0007: you don't
<kozlojak> conundrum : yes
<Dmole> virtual machine is not realy booting
<Canageek> knoppix or the kubuntu boot cd better for that?
<WalloO> tech0007, use virtualbox for example, or vmware.
<khajavi> HELP: how can I solve this problem while installing libgtkmm: The following packages have unmet dependencies
<tech0007> WalloO: but there's no -19 yet for virtualbox, so you're all telling me there's now way to do it?
<Dmole> more like virtual booting
<Conundrum_> ok kozlojak fire up a terminal
<Canageek> \or does it matter?
<khajavi> ﻿ HELP: how can I solve this problem while installing libgtkmm: The following packages have unmet dependencies
<kozlojak> done and done
<Conundrum_> run grub
<WalloO> tech0007, what is -19?
<kozlojak> yup
<nickrud> Canageek I actually prefer knoppix for fixing stuff
<kzrl> .
<dmsuperman> !video
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<nickrud> Canageek but either are fine
<tech0007> WalloO: 2.6.24-19 kernel...
<barbara> I am trying to setup a upnp media server on my computer so I installed mediatomb and now my PS3 can see Mediatomb but I keep getting an odd error when I try to add a new folder. Does anyone know how to setup a upnp media server?
<CorpseFeeder> How do I drop this incompatible piece of crap hardware out of an 8th story window onto the cold hard pavement below if I am only in a single story building? I search the Ubuntu forums and I can't find anything. Searching Google just gives me porn sites. Help!
<Conundrum_> and type find /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nickrud> knoppix is the only time I use kde these days
<nickrud> CorpseFeeder catapult
<grobda24> I need to keep giving my wireless a password. I have not been asked to setup a keyring. I can't find anything about this. What dop I need to do to save the password ?
<dmsuperman> Every time I reboot my machine starts in low settings mode. If I stop X, reinstall the driver, then start X again, it works fine until next boot. Any idea what would cause that?
<WalloO> tech0007, use xen or another one
<kozlojak> came back with  (hd0,0)
<Dmole> CorpseFeeder: try a virtual window drop
<nickrud> dmsuperman what driver?
<CorpseFeeder> nickrud: thanks. I will try that.
<khajavi> ﻿HELP: how can I solve this problem while installing libgtkmm: The following packages have unmet dependencies
<WalloO> tech0007, iit may work, but slowly
<tech0007> WalloO: nv
<Conundrum_> ok
<Conundrum_> so do you want grub on your mbr?
<nickrud> khajavi put the complete output of the apt-get run on paste.ubuntu.com
<dmsuperman> nickrud: latest nvidia driver from their website, for 7900 gs ko
<q_a_z_steve> hey, is the fox and the grapes /Examples file somewhere where I can download it, or is it somewhere in the distro now that I've installed???
<Billenium1> Using the liveCD without the Desktop Enviroment installer... IS that even possible?
<kozlojak> yes of the other hdd
<nickrud> dmsuperman try putting   nvidia   on a line by itself in /etc/modules . There's probably another way, but this will make sure the driver gets loaded
<WalloO> tech0007, try qemu or even qemu with kqemu
<nickrud> dmsuperman that would be my first try, anyway
<Conundrum_> alright type setup (hd0)
<kozlojak> my bios wont detect this hdd as it is on a add in card so i need it to load grub from the other hdd
<dmsuperman> nickrud: just the word nvidia?
<nickrud> dmsuperman yes
<elmer> Can you force a umount?
<dmsuperman> nickrud: k, rebooting brb
<WalloO> Billenium1, there is a special version of ubuntu for text mode
<elmer> I'm installing BF2 in WINE, but I can't eject the drive to switch to CD1
<nickrud> elmer umount -f , but why do you need to force it?
<elmer> err CD 2
<nickrud> elmer ignore me, I don't do wine
<elmer> OK then
<barbara> I need help setting up upnp
<Jack_Sparrow> elmer common issue.. /join #Winehq
<kozlojak> ok i ran that command
<CorpseFeeder> Help!! Whenever I close my eyes, my whole screen goes black and the display does not return to normal until my eyes re-open. Is this a known issue with ATI cards?
<Conundrum_> kozlojak: now nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Billenium1> WalloO, do i have to burn the alterniative iso? or is it possible to get the text based installer on the liveCD?
<nickrud> !ot | CorpseFeeder (they have wetware answers)
<ubottu> CorpseFeeder (they have wetware answers): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jack_Sparrow> CorpseFeeder Yes, with all cards
<kkathman> lol
<Conundrum_> paste me the line that references the ubuntu kernel
<q_a_z_steve> nickrud: can you help me get the "fox and the grapes" from the example folder? I've installed ubuntu as a windows app (wubi.exe). Is it here?
<CorpseFeeder> ok. thanks.
<Dmole> CorpseFeeder is damn funny
<saltedlight> hi. is there any way to stop icmp replys using ufw? i have used "net/ipv4/icmp_echo_ignore_broadcasts = 1" on /etc/sysctl.conf but this is not working if ufw is enabled.
<khajavi> nickrud: before installing libgtkmm-dev I updated my packages but I have this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21532/
<WalloO> Billenium1, it's on the other CD. But I don't know if it gives access to a working shell
<nickrud> q_a_z_steve I've never used wubi, so I'm not sure what's in there
<CorpseFeeder> bye
<kozlojak> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic root=UUID=09a0ddca-8a84-4528-a9$
<nickrud> khajavi looking
<Conundrum_> ok see the line above it with the title root?
<Billenium1> Well i guess i just have to burn the alternate iso to a disk... darn
<q_a_z_steve> nickrud: let me back up, what file type is that stuff?
<kozlojak> root            (hd0,0)
<WalloO> Billenium1, maybe on the last version there is an install mode in text, but no shell
<Conundrum_> change the hd0 to hd1
<nickrud> khajavi you don't have the main repo enabled, see the following factoid
<Conundrum_> save changes and reboot
<nickrud> !hardysources | khajavi
<ubottu> khajavi: In System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (hardy-security) and (hardy-updates).
<erik_> dmole thx man I just gave up. Figure I'll just stick with the 4. it's all I really need anyway
<Conundrum_> should work fine after that
<Jack_Sparrow> Billenium1 cant get the live to install?
<dmsuperman> nickrud: didn't fix it
<Decepticon> do isos get updated, the ones we download, the final releases?
<kozlojak> ok thanks off to try it
<nickrud> q_a_z_steve in my example folder there were ogg, jpg, png, etc
<q_a_z_steve> nickrud: doing a *grape* search now
<LetsGo67> Every time I start my computer, I get the GRUB screen with choices, displays for 10 seconds.  How can I change that to hide the screen, and boot Ubuntu in 3 seconds?
<nickrud> dmsuperman well it works with ati :) . I've seen people talk about that kind of issue with the nvidia driver from their site, but didn't pay much attention. Keep asking, someone who's dealt with it will come thru
<Amun> ubuntu needs a 'change ownership' option in the explorer... thingy.
<tech0007> !info bum : LetsGo67
<ubottu> bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.10-1 (hardy), package size 82 kB, installed size 532 kB
<Conundrum_> LetsGo67: change the timeout option in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dangergrrl> the alt install CD uses a normal debian install procedure, you can get shells on consoles 2-4 i think
<barbara> Argh, what is a good application to stream media to my PS3 from ubuntu?
<doubled> hi, i was wondering how i can install "compiz fusion revolution"
<tech0007> LetsGo67: sorry thats not it
<tech0007> !info qgrubeditor | LetsGo67
<ubottu> letsgo67: qgrubeditor (source: qgrubeditor): graphical editor for GRUB boot manager settings. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 267 kB, installed size 716 kB
<nickrud> dangergrrl 2 & 3, 4 is the install scroll (at least in alternate for sure)
<LetsGo67> It's all right, tech0007
<Conundrum_> !bum
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<dmsuperman> nickrud: is there a place X logs errors to? In my syslog, I get "gdm_slave_xioerror_handler - fatal X error: restarting :0"
<Dmole> http://xkcd.com/435/
<dangergrrl> well, i know you can get a couple of shells at least
<nickrud> dmsuperman /var/log/dgm
<Decepticon> do isos get updated, the ones we download, the final releases?
<nickrud> dmsuperman /var/log/gdm that is
<q_a_z_steve> nickrud: *grape* did not find it, anywhere on the web?
<tech0007> dmsuperman: i think its /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kwirk> Hi. I have a GeForce Go 6200/6400 on Hardy. Wonder if its possible to get GLX version 1.3. glxinfo states i have version 1.2, but a particular program using Java3D requires version 1.3
<nickrud> q_a_z_steve I'm not familiar with it
<q_a_z_steve> nickrud: PM and email it to me?
<Wiss> hi
<nickrud> q_a_z_steve if it was in my examples folder, I don't have it. Deleted the folder immediately after instal ;(
<Wiss> I want to add a boot flag on my GPT partition... but I don't find the answer on the web. Could someone help me ? Thanks a lot in advance
<erik_> so where can a guy go to just chat with folks about linux?
<phillip> I have an Intel 3945ABG and I can't seem to get it working.  iwlwifi is version 1.20
<dmsuperman> it appears to be loading xorg.conf.failsafe...any clues why that might be? I haven't configured my xorg.conf beyond what nvidia-xconfig does
<nickrud> q_a_z_steve just remembered, it's in /usr/share/example_content, and I think you're looking for fables_01_01_aesop.spx
<saltedlight> Decepticon, the isos available for download are just as they were wen they become available.
<q_a_z_steve> /etc/skel
<q_a_z_steve> thx
<nickrud> Wiss you can run   sudo cfdisk /dev/<device> , and set the boot flag with that
<q_a_z_steve> hey, does hardy have the desktop search???
<khajavi> nickrud: ubottu: this is mu source.list file. what is the wrong?
<q_a_z_steve> nickrud: ^^
<khajavi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21533/
<Wiss> nickrud: I try it
<Decepticon> saltedlight whats a fast way to check i have the latest iso
<KeTcH> CiAo0
<Kelen> medibuntu
<Wiss> nickrud: "Warning !!  Unsupported GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected. Use GNU Parted.
<LetsGo67> Gracias dude 0007
<q_a_z_steve> nickrud: ﻿hey, does hardy have the desktop search???
<doubled> hi, i was wondering how i can install "compiz fusion revolution"
<tech0007> LetsGo67: np
<nickrud> khajavi no, that's a good sources.list. But Depends: libgtk2.0-dev (>= 2.12.0) but it is not going to be installed is definitely in main, it would be very odd that it won't install with those sources
<twiztidmind> can someone tell me how to add my trash bin to my desktop on Ubuntu?
<shingen> how do I disconnect a usb hard drive and spin down the platters?
<Wiss> nickrud:  I downloaded the latest version of GParted today, but I have an error on the boot... problem with the resolution I think..
<twiztidmind> or just tell me how to empty it
<shingen> unmounting a usb hdd doesn't make the platters stop spinning
<tech0007> twiztidmind: empty it using nautilus
<nickrud> Wiss I'm not familiar with parted at all, it scares me
<tech0007> !trash | twiztidmind
<ubottu> twiztidmind: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Wiss> cfdisk and fdisk don't support GPT :(
<tech0007> Wiss: whats GPT?
<Wiss> tech0007: GUID Partition Table
<Decepticon> how do i tell if i got the latest iso, i dont want to have to download 700mb over again
<khajavi> nickrud: could you guide me how to solve this problem?
<MarcosDV> Guys im trying to install bacula on my ubuntu with this cmd: apt-get install bacula-common bacula-console bacula-director-common bacula-fd bacula-sd libpg3 mtx mt-st
<MarcosDV> but i keep having this error
<Wiss> Nobody knows how to add a boot flag on GPT partition ???????????
<Jack_Sparrow> shingen umount didnt do the job.. not unmount
<MarcosDV> it can find libpg3
<saltedlight> Decepticon, #deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.04 _Hardy Heron_ - Release i386 (20080423)]/ hardy main restricted ... this is the first line on my /etc/apt/sources.list and i have about 12 hours since i installed. i have used the iso obtained from Canonical
<nickrud> khajavi first, try   apt-cache policy libgtk2.0-dev , and put the results on the pastebin
<Decepticon> saltedlight what? im talking about the physical iso file that you download and burn to cd
<Decepticon> not apt sources
<tech0007> MarcosDV: what version of ubuntu?
<Decepticon> or cd rom
<MarcosDV> tech0007 8.04
<Jack_Sparrow> shingen  Umount: Example assumes the first partition..../eject /dev/sdc1 and umount /dev/sdc1 (with umount you could also use the mountpoint like umount /media/USBDRIVE
<dmsuperman> Using nvidia drivers from nvidia.com (the latest for the 7900 gs ko card) every time I reboot my computer I get low settings mode. If I stop X, reinstall the driver, then start X, it works fine until next reboot. Any ideas what could be causing it?
<shingen> Jack_Sparrow: umount doesn't stop the drive platters from spinning
<tech0007> MarcosDV: you can just run 'sudo apt-get bacula'...there's no libpg3 in hardy
<murlidhar> i want to use minimal ubuntu along with ubuntu. how do i dual boot it ?
<saltedlight> Decepticon, sure but if you look carefully you see that the iso was made on 2008.04.23 ;)
<MarcosDV> tech0007 on every howto i got it gives me that command
<Decepticon> saltedlight gotcha
<tech0007> !info bacula | MarcosDV
<ubottu> marcosdv: bacula (source: bacula): Network backup, recovery and verification (Meta-package). In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.8-5ubuntu7 (hardy), package size 45 kB, installed size 84 kB
<dmsuperman> murlidhar: grub...just add more entries after installing the second OS to empty partitions
<nickrud> murlidhar the second one you install will be the controlling grub and menu.lst
<khajavi> nickrud: apt-cache policy libgtk2.0-dev: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21535/
<khajavi> ﻿nickrud: apt-cache policy libgtk2.0-dev: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21535/
<tech0007> MarcosDV: apt-get will install all deps of bacula
<catron> hey
<Kelen> q_a_z_steve: you can use locate in terminal instead the search.
<MarcosDV> tech0007 ok i will try that
<dmsuperman> Using nvidia drivers from nvidia.com (the latest for the 7900 gs ko card) every time I reboot my computer I get low settings mode. If I stop X, reinstall the driver, then start X, it works fine until next reboot. Any ideas what could be causing it?
<MarcosDV> thanks
<Wiss> Who know GPT here ?
<SheezayE> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<murlidhar> dmsuperman, Nickrud thanks but how to add more entries in the menu.lst
<catron> my friend is trying to install the nvidia glx new package for his 8600 GT, but when he does his resolution is restricted to 640x480, I am guessing something is wrong?
<nickrud> khajavi so that should satisfy the mm-dev. Try installing it, then running the mm install again. Paste the results
<Leefmc> What is a good audio editing software?
<dmsuperman> murlidhar: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst from the OS controlling GRUB
<nickrud> murlidhar the second install will find the first install
<Leefmc> Note that i personally dislike soundforge heh.. or did in the paste
<Leefmc> past*
<Wiss> Nobody knows how to put a boot flag on GPT partition ?
<asmo[B]> I'm having problems getting songs onto my ipod... I've tried amarok and gtkpod, is there a firmware update that I need to do to my ipod to get them to work?
<dmsuperman> Leefmc: Audacity?
<nickrud> murlidhar after that, when you upgrade kernels on the first install, you will have to manually update the menu.lst in the second install
<murlidhar> nickrud, autmatically?
<Leefmc> dmsuperman: Erm, sorry, thats the name. Audacity. I dislike the program
<WalloO> Catron, maybe it's the xorg.conf he use to start using nvidia-settings. Mays need a basic working one, and it may be ok.
<nickrud> murlidhar yeah, just like it finds windows on install :)
<sc0tt_> im compiling the latest stable release of the kernel..i gave the make command..but its been going on for an hour now..i have a 1.4 GHz machine...approximately how much time does make take to complete ?
<dmsuperman> Leefmc: that's pretty much the extent of it as far as I know...more than that and you're looking at professional grade software which costs, and they usually don't make linux ports
<catron> WalloO?
<Leefmc> dmsuperman: k
<kwirk> catron: I had problems myself. I just used 'envyng' and it fixed everything up.
<WalloO> catron, yes.
<dmsuperman> Using nvidia drivers from nvidia.com (the latest for the 7900 gs ko card) every time I reboot my computer I get low settings mode. If I stop X, reinstall the driver, then start X, it works fine until next reboot. Any ideas what could be causing it?
<linxeh> sc0tt_: when I last compiled a kernel (approx 1997) my 486 took around 3 hours to compile it. the kernel is somewhat bigger now :)
<Leefmc> dmsuperman: Audacity definitely doesn't have the quality to sound, as Blender does to 3D
<sc0tt_> lin : ok..thnkx :)
<dmsuperman> Leefmc: you haven't played with it enough. Audacity is a bit confusing, but it's very powerful
<WalloO> dmsuperman, do not forget to save the config in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Alex135> Leefmc: i agree with dmsuperman on that one
<Leefmc> dmsuperman: It causes some bad card problems a while back for a different comp for me.
<linxeh> sc0tt_: it depends how much you choose to include
<linxeh> sc0tt_: if you build everything (eg as modules) it will take a long time
<khajavi> nickrud: whe i want to install it it say: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21538/
<dmsuperman> WalloO: it's not the xorg.conf, I have a very basic one that the nvidia installer generated for me
<suweid> How do I set Monday as the first weekday in Clock (2.22.2) ? (It apparently has to do with me being in Sweden, but wanting to have Ubuntu in english)
<Leefmc> dmsuperman: Horrid, bad bad joojoo. IIRC, it basically broke the audio card.
<asmo[B]> nevermind figured out what I have to do with gtkpod :)
<dmsuperman> Leefmc: give it another try, it's a great software :D
<Leefmc> dmsuperman: Any piece of software that has that neglect, i consider bad. Note that this was neglect, because it was a known bug.
<murlidhar> sc0tt_, i heard it sometimes takes upto 3 hours
<WalloO> dmsuperman, yes, but it doesn't work. I has this problem on one of my computers
<CShadowRun> anyone know a command line program to move windows around workspaces and geometry?
<Alex135> Leefmc: your card was probably outdated
<Leefmc> dmsuperman: And imo, the feature or even ability to use the program, should be taken away, if they _know_ it will break the card.
<dmsuperman> Leefmc: you're in the wrong channel...there have been known (major) bugs in ubuntu for a while. it's a matter of time
<Leefmc> Alex135: It was, for sure.
<sc0tt_> lin : i just copied my old copy of config file ti /usr/src/linux..and after setting few options via make gconfig..issude make
<Leefmc> Alex135: However, is outdated hardware a reason for them to allow their software to break it?
<Leefmc> dmsuperman: I'm in the wrong channel?
<dmsuperman> Leefmc: as with firefox, and many other open source softwares. it really depends on the community developing it
<WalloO> dmsuperman, I may provide you a basic working one. You will have to change screen size parameter by hand. that's it
<Alex135> Leefmc: well, gnome does it allot with they're display enviroment
<Alex135> Leefmc: if a program breaks, tough...
<dmsuperman> WalloO: when I reinstall the driver, it works. I don't modify the xorg.conf. That means, it's not the xorg.conf
<Leefmc> Alex135: So they knowingly ignore a bug that can perma break hardware?
<nickrud> khajavi what do you have in your local repository?
<dmsuperman> Leefmc: not ignore...just don't have time to fix
<WalloO> dmsuperman, it may. give it a try
<Leefmc> Alex135: This is a lot different than a bug that stops the program from working, i'm talking breaking hardware.
<dmsuperman> Leefmc: or if it's lesser used hardware it goes low on the priority list. It's all about priorities
<Alex135> leefmc: ill put it to you this way, i had an old nvidia card with 32mb of memory on it
<Alex135> leefmc: at the time i was running fedora
<mortis> How do I get my mic working in Ubuntu 8.04?
<dmsuperman> WalloO: it's been like this on many different installs and many different Xorg.conf's, with many different drivers
<sc0tt_> lin :since i first copied my old config file to /usr/src/linux and then did make gconfig and then make, is this the same as doing make old config ?
<Alex135> leefmc: when i updated, the hardware accell never worked again
<Alex135> leefmc because nvidia and fedora stopped supporting it
<q_a_z_steve> does anyone here use beagle?
<dmsuperman> WalloO: it's a conflic between my hardware and the driver...but it's definitely not the xorg.conf.
<Leefmc> well righto then, i'll accept that opensource means broken hardware.. since thats what you seem to be fighting for :p
<dmsuperman> WalloO: I've probably spent 20 total hours working on various display issues with linux + my computer
<Alex135> leefmc: i had to get a whole new card... but i eneded up instead getting my nice new duel core machine i have now for christmass
<BixBox> I want to install htb. when I compile it, its like an unknwon command (/sbin/htb.init compile)
<dmsuperman> WalloO: I've pretty much narrowed all my issues down to the nvidia driver. I fixed this current issue at one point, but I don't have a clue how I did
<WalloO> dmsuperman, I had such problem with my computer, and fixed it with a working xorg.conf. I propose you my xorg.conf. if you don't want to give it a try, ok.
<BixBox> are there some packet must be install?
<dmsuperman> Using nvidia drivers from nvidia.com (the latest for the 7900 gs ko card) every time I reboot my computer I get low settings mode. If I stop X, reinstall the driver, then start X, it works fine until next reboot. Any ideas what could be causing it?
<dmsuperman> WalloO: you could try...I'm in irssi though
<Jack_Sparrow> dmsuperman Did you put in the specs for your monitor in the xorg?
<dmsuperman> WalloO: do you know if I can still recieve files?
<WalloO> dcc may worjk.
<dmsuperman> Jack_Sparrow: it auto-detected them correctly
<WalloO> dmsuperman, are you single or dual screen?
<Leefmc> Alex135: Either way, i do find it odd that your justifying breaking hardware, but thats your kicks i spose :o
<dmsuperman> WalloO: dual, but the problem happens during single screen mode
<Jack_Sparrow> dmsuperman JUst pointing out that often people focus on just the driver and ignore the actual monitor settings.  even if it seems to have the right res.
<dmsuperman> Jack_Sparrow: nope, one of the first things I checked :)
<WalloO> dmsuperman, I can give you a single screen xorg.conf
<Alex135> dmsuperman: try running sudo displayconfig-gtk and reconfigure your screen settings
<nickrud> khajavi ?
<dmsuperman> WalloO: doesn't matter...once I get any of them to work adding dualhead support is easy
<dmsuperman> Alex135: i'm assuming that's a GUI app?
<Alex135> dmsuperman: erm yes, that a problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> dmsuperman what are the v & h rates for that monitor
<dmsuperman> Alex135: yeah, X isnt running
<Alex135> dmsuperman: hmmm, well what card are you useing?
<Alex135> dmsuperman what model of nvidia
<WalloO> dmsuperman, ok. I dcc you the xorg.conf
<dmsuperman> 31-81 & 56-75
<dmsuperman> Alex135: 7900 gs ko
<dmsuperman> Alex135: EVGA
<dmsuperman> WalloO: I don't have any requests
<Alex135> dmsuperman: hmmm, not sure, i had a problem that was similer, but somehow i got hardware accell working and then installed KDE because GDM was off center
<Jack_Sparrow> dmsuperman seems a bit low...  What make and model of monitor.. not that I doubt you.. just trying to help
<dmsuperman> Jack_Sparrow: some ViewSonic CRT monitor
<pegazo> alguien esta disponible para este novato en linux?
<pegazo> ????
<Jack_Sparrow> dmsuperman Oldie ..
<dmsuperman> Jack_Sparrow: yeh, it was a buck =P
<Jack_Sparrow> !br > pegazo
<pegazo> que tal jack
<dmsuperman> Jack_Sparrow: which one is measured in Hz?
<pegazo> me acyudas a entender!
<pegazo> los entornos graficos de linux?
<shaba1> how do i see what video driver i am using?
<dmsuperman> Jack_Sparrow: vert-refresh is Hz right?
<WalloO> dmsuperman, I sent it in private message. It is quite short
<WalloO> dmsuperman, the fiule I provided you enable the tv output too... It's my mythtv config... :)
<pegazo> alguien por alla?
<dmsuperman> WalloO: that looks like mine...not really feasible to copy it byte for byte to mine but your settings seem similar to mine
<Jack_Sparrow> dmsuperman   Horizsync	28-64	Vertrefresh	43-60                      is how I show them
<WalloO> pegazo, la gente parla ingles
<pegazo> en que servidor hay alguien que hable español?
<dmsuperman> Jack_Sparrow: I mean, when a monitor says it has X hz - Y hz, is that vertrefresh or horizsync to xorg?
<tritium> !es | pegazo
<ubottu> pegazo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<WalloO> dmsuperman, I had the same issue than you until a get this version from an old configuration, copied it and now it works perfectely
<Jack_Sparrow> WalloO Wasnt sure if pt or es was right
<genii> x-horiz y=vertical
<pegazo> ok gracias
<Jack_Sparrow> dmsuperman It should be very clear in the spec sheet
<WalloO> dmsuperman, what the menning of pt or es?
<Jack_Sparrow> dmsuperman v =      h =    sometimes just show the hight limit
<WalloO> oups.... sorry, wrong person
<dmsuperman> Jack_Sparrow: my CRT only has one range listed on the back. It says "56Hz - 75Hz" Am I correct in assuming that's Vertrefresh?
<Jack_Sparrow> WalloO bot trigger for spanish or port
<Jack_Sparrow> dmsuperman no
<WalloO> Jack_Sparrow, , what the meaning of pt or es?
<Jack_Sparrow> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<WalloO> Jack_Sparrow, ha, ok
<Jack_Sparrow> dmsuperman Find your exact make and model and look it up
<Jack_Sparrow> dmsuperman that could be your only real problem
<kwirk> dmsuperman: On CRT the refresh rate is vertical.
<geckosenator> hi, I have a radeon card, and I need to load the radeon kernel module for it, but when I modprobe radeon, the module does not exist
<geckosenator> how am I supposed to get it?
<dmsuperman> Jack_Sparrow: what about with a dual monitor setup...how can I specify different ranges for each? I have an LCD and a CRT both
<aric286> 1
<Jack_Sparrow> dmsuperman cant help you with that..
<WalloO> geckosenator, use the restricted driver option, it will enable everything for you
<dmsuperman> Jack_Sparrow: alright
<IndyGunFreak> dmsuperman: what video card?
<dmsuperman> IndyGunFreak: evga 7900 gs ko (nvidia)
<WalloO> geckosenator, look in administration panel to open this tool
<IndyGunFreak> dmsuperman: do you have nvidia-settings installed?
<dmsuperman> IndyGunFreak: I do
<jonathande4> Hey guys I have a question about installing tar.gz files
<geckosenator> WalloO: what is it called?
<IndyGunFreak> dmsuperman: run nvidia-settings, and you can set refresh rates, etc, in there, then save them
<pegazo> donde encuentro el servidor en español?
<IndyGunFreak> !compile | JonathanD
<ubottu> JonathanD: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<dmsuperman> IndyGunFreak: Ah. Thanks.
<IndyGunFreak> !compile | jonathande4
<jonathande4> I'm trying to install compiz
<ubottu> jonathande4: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<FuRom> How do I completely remove all the kubuntu-desktop & it's dependencies without removing the dependencies that gnome desktop originally came with in ubuntu desktop editition?
<FuRom> edition*
<IndyGunFreak> JonathanD: no need to install that from a tar file, its in the repositories
<Jack_Sparrow> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<FuRom> Thank you
<WalloO> geckosenator, "hardware driver" in the admninistration menu, You may see your ati card. Just enable the driver by clicking on. the red ligh may become green
<jonathande4> I installed all those files
<IndyGunFreak> JonathanD: is your graphics drivers installed?
<jonathande4> which one
<keanu> What can I do to find the cause of a possible kernel panic?  (by possible, I mean: music playing stops, mouse freezes, screen has a reduced color look, changing screen brightness using laptop's fn key doesn't work, ctrl+alt+backspace doesn't work, wifi led suddenly turns off......basically, the only thing that works is sysrq)
<geckosenator> WalloO: I don't have that, I'm in gnome
<jonathande4> ATI?
<geckosenator> WalloO: do you know the name of the program?
<w1ll> This might sound stupid, but is there a way to get access to the breezy ports collection?
<IndyGunFreak> jonathande4: well how many video cards do you have?
<jonathande4> compiz
 * julio_neto Olá pessoal! | Hello everyone!
<jonathande4> compiz-0.7.6
<WalloO> keanu, CPU heat, or hardware with issue. Memory too
<IndyGunFreak> jonathande4: did you install your graphics drivers, not compiz, the drivers for your ati card
<genii> w1ll: No, breezy reached it's End Of Life and the repositories no longer exist
<jonathande4> yeah
<jonathande4> one actually sorry
<WalloO> geckosenator, it'S in ubuntu gnome menu, in administration. Wait, I look for the soft name
<w1ll> genii, that's what I thought =\
<IndyGunFreak> jonathande4: ok, wel, i canm't help you beyond that, i know ATI has its own issues, try asking in #compiz-fusion
<IndyGunFreak> !compiz | jonathande4
<ubottu> jonathande4: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<geckosenator> when I run glxinfo I get "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"."
<w1ll> oh well i'll just have to wait till I can upgrade
<pegazo> alguien habla español
<geckosenator> I can't even get software opengl
<jonathande4> Okay thanks ill try some more
<genii> w1ll: If it's a lower end box which can't run a later edition of ubuntu perhaps consider Damn Small Linux
<kitche2> geckosenator: you need glx loading in your xorg.conf
<geckosenator> kitche2: I added that
<geckosenator> kitche2: maybe X has a log somewhere about it
<Cpudan80> How do you change the default keyring password?
<kitche2> geckosenator: if you put load "glx" in your xorg.conf you need to reload it if you haven't already
<geckosenator> kitche2: I did, let me reload x again
<dmsuperman_> IndyGunFreak, Where in the nvidia-settings panel can I _change_ my refresh rates? The only mention of refresh is the current rate
<w1ll> genii, it can run newer versions, but I don't wanna upgrade 80 boxes remotely when their critical I plan on flying out to the DC soon anyway
<keanu> WalloO, temperature in /proc is reporting 46C, and I don't think it's gone too much higher than that.  First time it's happened since I've had this laptop.  I seem to remember on an old laptop when it panicked it would say something like "we're panicking..." or similar - if you're familiar with what I'm talking about, do you know if that's written to a log?
<Keaton> Could anyone reccomend some alternatives to Rythembox? I used to run KDE, and Amarok was perfect, but I'm unsure of how well it will get along with Gnome.
<IndyGunFreak> dmsuperman: unfortunately i'm not at my PC, on my laptop and it doesn't have nvidia, but I'm amlost positive its there.. isn't it where you set the resolutions?
<dmsuperman_> IndyGunFreak, no, only the position, resolution, and panning are settings in that screen :(
<IndyGunFreak> Keaton: amarok runs perfect in gnome if you ant to use it.
<IndyGunFreak> dmsuperman: sorry, i can't remember off hand, but i could have swore it was there
<Keaton> Alrighty, that works for me.
<Kelen> someone of kernel headers has released
<genii> w1ll: Ah, OK. Yes better to do that stuff from local console ot local netboot server
<dmsuperman_> IndyGunFreak, it's fine
<IndyGunFreak> Keaton: you'll have to install a lot of kde dependencies, but it should work fine
<WalloO> keanu, kernal panic is mega crach... don'T know if it's logged
<w1ll> genii, I've been begging for KVMoIP for a while. I can't wait till I get one!
<WalloO> geckosenator, the soft is " jockey-gtk "
<Metatron^> im trying to get my video drivers right, old ati all in wonder pro, i think i need the mach64 driver, my xorg.conf file has practically nothing in it.  this is a minimal ubuntu system with no gnome, using fluxbox so i don't have all the normal tools, anyone know what packages might help in setting this up?
<WalloO> geckosenator, silly name. It ws long to find
<lolo> does anyone know of an easy way to play music stored on another ubuntu box within a network....
<keanu> WalloO, yeah, I'm (mostly) familiar with kernel panics, but wasn't sure if something similar to what an OSX KP does (write to NVRAM, save to log on reboot)
<arakthor> Alright, so I'm running an ssh server. I just changed the connections that the computer has, and now whenever I try to ssh into it, the connection drops before it asks for a password. I ran ssh -v user@host ; and the initial connection was made and keys were verified. No attempts to connect show in the servers auth.log. Any ideas why this might happen?
<genii> w1ll: I used to use this one called PCI Weasel but thy are expensive if for like...80 boxes :)
<doidinhe> Guys i just installed bacula on my ubuntu 8.04 and i would like to know wich is my config file, cause in the tutorials i read the is a bacula-dir.conf and i dont have it
<WalloO> keanu, I really don't know
<doidinhe> but i have two others
<keanu> WalloO, ok, thanks though
<w1ll> genii that's the problem. If we could even get one for 16 and then have a guy at the DC move the cables around that would be nice
<pegazo> donde estan lso servidores en español
<geckosenator> WalloO: I don't have that program, and I can't install it with apt-get
<WalloO> geckosenator, you don't use ubuntu 8.04?
<geckosenator> WalloO: I'm not sure what version I am using
<geckosenator> I'm going to try rebooting
<WalloO> geckosenator, is there a heron on your desktop?
<dr_Willis> abstract-art Bird wallpaper. :)
<dr_Willis> I dident even realize it was a Heron at first.. heh.
<genii> w1ll: Usually if they like you they'll do it. But they frown on all those physical kvm switches and cords usually, especially if they span racks/cabinets
<WalloO> dr_Willis,  for sure it'S a heron... :)
<w1ll> genii, we pay them enough they shouldn't mind :P
<dr_Willis> WalloO, I thought my video card was going bad at first. :)
<WalloO> and this one like to be a hardy one.
<doidinhe> Does anyone know wich file i have to edit on bacula so that i can configure my bacula server?
<WalloO> dr_Willis, my experience wit ati and linux a few monthes ago what that I had to add option glx and other by hand in xorg to enable opengl support
<genii> w1ll: I hope your 80 boxes are 1U :) But we get offtopic at this point
<w1ll> genii, yeah they are :P that's not even all of them. We have 2 independent networks there with over 2 gigs of bandwidth brought in
<w1ll> Not a lot for some people, but it was a lot me
<genii> w1ll: Nice
<jtaby> i have the alternate installer, I've just installed ubuntu, but i want to install some extra packages from the installer, how can I jump through the text installer?
<tony__> anyone know the command for "volume up" in kmix or something so to configure my logitech keyboard?
<genii> jtaby: Well, a way I know of may not be approved of generally. But I have done: alt-f4  to go to the 4th console then repeatedly hit ctrl-c then alt-f4 back to console1 where when it hits a snag you can then enter the main setup screen which gives the options of continue install by remote ssh, install extra packages, etc etc
<jtaby> ok
<genii> jtaby: alt-f1  rather to return to first console
<CorpseFeeder> I just tried my firewire video camera with kino on a different Ubuntu PC and everything worked fine - capture/play/etc. So I assume the PCMCIA firewire card on the laptop is useless. Where can I find a list of known compatible PCMCIA firewire cards so that I may purchase a working model?
<Metatron^> how can i enable resticed hardware if i dont have gnome, using fluxbox?
<khajavi> I have umet dependency any one could help me?? : http://paste.ubuntu.com/21540/
<|Juan|> I have a main user whos session I keep always open. Then I have a second user for anyone else who wants to use the computer. Since I upgraded to Hardy, whenever the second user logs in after my user's session is locked, it comes to a point when that second user is taken to the gdm screen, re-authenticates and continues with its session while mine is killed.
<felipe__> hi
<Kelen> it always reinstall nvidia drivers  after upgrade important things, like kernel, x server, is there anyone has good ways for this problem?
<vipester> Has anybody here tried wicd?  I cant connect to secured networks with it
<jrib> Kelen: I don't understand what you said
<WalloO> I come back... see you
<Kelen> jrib: there is a require for me to reinstall nvidia driver..
<jrib> Kelen: use the packages from ubuntu.  Then you don't need to worry about that
<khajavi> ﻿I have umet dependency any one could help me?? : http://paste.ubuntu.com/21540/
<jrib> Kelen: system -> administration -> hardware drivers
<daixiaoai> hello
<jrib> khajavi: have you mixed repositories or installed debs manually?
<crislkilla> im looking for a tv channel where u can see cities like new york or las vegas at night filmed by a helicopter. do u know whats the name of this channel?
<daixiaoai> can anyone talke to me?
<khajavi> jrib: usualy I install my package from synapric
<jrib> crislkilla: we like to keep this channel dedicated to ubuntu support only since it is so busy.  Mind moving your discussion over to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<genii> |Juan|: You might find something useful in the Related Bugs links in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnifiedLoginUnlock
<jrib> khajavi: ok, that's not really an answer... Can you pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list, /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*, and the output of the command: apt-cache policy libgtkmm-2.4-dev libcairomm-1.0-dev libgtk2.0-dev libc6 libc6-dev
<jrib> !pastebin > khajavi (read the private message from ubottu)
<crislkilla> >>>???
<crislkilla> ???
<cranshinibon> where can i go to find help getting my sound card to work
<jrib> crislkilla: why the question marks?  Do you understand what I said?
<Pulpie> why would packages be held back?
<crislkilla> but its not an off topic question either
<crislkilla> i dont know where to go with that question
<Pulpie> why would packages be held back from being apt-get update?
<jrib> crislkilla: it has nothing to do with ubuntu support.  It is offtopic.  I told you there is a #ubuntu-offtopic
<khajavi> jrib: this my source list: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21541/ and
<cranshinibon> can anyone help me get my sound blaster audigy 2 zs to work....i cant get any sound no matter what i try
<Starnestommy> Pulpie: probably because updating it would break another package's dependencies
<Metatron^> crislkilla: type /j #ubuntu-offtopic and try there  in case u dont know how to change rooms
<Pulpie> Starnestommy: Well there are 110 un upgraded packages how do I find out what package is causing what packages to be held back
<Ali1121> wat is unallocated space
<Starnestommy> Ali1121: unused space that's not part of a partition
<Ali1121> o
<bdog> wat?
<cranshinibon> where should i go for help with getting my sound to work
<Metatron^> when i use ubuntu with the default desktop, there is a way to access restricted drivers and hardware, im not in gnome, using a minimal install with fluxbox, can i install something that gives me access to the drivers?  if so what is it?
<Ali1121> can u help me get rid of xp and get all the hd to ubuntu while iam using ubuntu?
<jrib> Ali1121: just boot of the ubuntu disk and tell it to use the entire disk when you install
<WalloO> cranshinibon, maybe you can by a good old standard sound card like a soundblaster 128 or so... It works everytime... :)
<cranshinibon> ive had this one for 3 years...im pretty set with it
<WalloO> Wow... my Vcore voltage is really unstable... does it comes from the motherboard or from the PSU which is too weak?
<Metatron^> cranshinibon: creative labs has a linux site, with links to alsa stuff, ive found it helpful before
<cranshinibon> do you have a link
<Cheezis> is amd puma supported? does it work "out of the box"?
<Metatron^> search on sound blaster linux driver or creative linux and you should find it
<Metatron^> its promonent
<Kelen> jrib: the packages of the from system is not for this graphics card. so i must going to install nvidia driver manual.
<Metatron^> note that alsa support in ubunut is sent through a pulse audio alsa driver/wrapper thingy (cant rember what its caled) but alsa stuff should still be valid
<jrib> Kelen: how did you determine that?
<Metatron^> also just check your mixer and see if thevolume is set to zero, that happens alot
<_Net> Im trying to move a file and it says "File name too long"
<Shishire> I'm having a problem playing a dvd, VLC is giving me an error saying that it doesn't have encrypted DVD support.  I checked the repository, and I found libdvdread3, but I couldn't find libdvdcss.  Anyone know what I should do?
<_Net> Anyone know how to go around that?
<Cheezis> has anybody tried an amd puma notebooks with ubuntu yet?
<ryanakca> Where can I get the source images for Ubuntu Hardy?
<PatrickDK> is there a simple enough way to have ubuntu-desktop boot without loading the gui every time? probably so I can make a new grub entry for it?
<Kelen> i using NVS 140M, it is not included from system drivers packages .
<dr_Willis> Cheezis,  i thought there was a notebook specific forum - on the ubuntu forums.  You might want to search there. - Just got me a new Laptop today. :) getting rdy to put Ubuntu on it in a few min,.
<Ali1121> so i boot form the live cd and do it from there? but i already installed ubuntu?
<powertoo108> my ssh server is rejecting my login attempt with error "unable to use key file (not a private key)" can't I use a public key insted, why won't it let me?
<LoReNa> holaa
<jrib> Kelen: then you have to manually reinstall it after kernel upgrades
<Kelen> jrib: i using NVS 140M, it is not included from system drivers packages .
<WalloO> PatrickDK, with redhat you have to change the value to 3 in /etc/inittab. With ubuntu I don't really know
<Kelen> jrib: yeah,
<dr_Willis> PatrickDK,  disable  the gdm service.
<nuno_nunes> HI PPL
<Starnestommy> powertoo108: you need to use a private key
<dr_Willis> PatrickDK,  not sure of a way to do that optinally from grub.
<Kelen> jrib: always do that after some important upgrades.
<nuno_nunes> Plz help, to force mount partion NTFS
<PatrickDK> hmm, I believe you can add a kernel option that will be passed to the env, I can probably just edit the gdm start script to key off it
<cranshinibon> im looking on the site and really not finding anything helpful as far as actually getting it to work
<cranshinibon> i found my card on the list but as far as that goes i dunno
<powertoo108> Starnestommy: So its impossible to login with a public key? there's an option of "PubKeyAuthentication yes" in my sshd_config...
<PatrickDK> the server uses public keys
<Ali1121> how can i get rid of xp while iam on using ubuntu and already installed ubunut?
<PatrickDK> the machine you login with, uses private keys
<Kelen> jrib: for this problem, do you have anyone good ways?
<Starnestommy> powertoo108: you need to use a private key, but when public key authentication is used, the client sends a copy of its public key for authentication
<ryanakca> Where can I get the source images for the Ubuntu Hardy CD?
<jrib> Kelen: no
<powertoo108> Starnestommy: PatrickDK: Thanks
<khajavi1> jrib: I disconneced again. sorry, ﻿this is my source.list: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21543/ and apt-cash: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21541/
<lolo>  does anyone know how to move all files in a folder and all its folders to another folder ex to move all of a1,a2,a3,b1,b2 etc... to c AND if there is a file with the same name it will automatically rename it...?
<Shishire> I'm having a problem playing a dvd, VLC is giving me an error saying that it doesn't have encrypted DVD support.  I found libdvdcss, and built from source, but it hasn't changed anything.  Anyone know what I should do?
<Starnestommy> Shishire: you may need to run sudo ldconfig
<jrib> khajavi1: run 'sudo apt-get update'.  Then try the install again
<Herissy> good question Shishire
<Kelen> jrib: OK, but still thank you a lot for your answers with me.
<jrib> Kelen: I'm not familiar with your video card, but are you sure not even the nvidia-legacy package works?
<owner> I just got Linux but I don't know how to download and run msn or yahoo messengers/
<jrib> Kelen: nvidia-glx-legacy, sorry
<khajavi1> jrib: It doesn't worked
<Herissy> owner : which flavor of linux?
<glitsj16> Shishire: does the package libdvdcss2 not work for you ?
<jrib> khajavi1: pastebin the erro
<owner> Ubuntu
<Shishire> well, ok, I got past where it couldn't find support
<Shishire> now it just says that it found nothing to play
<Starnestommy> owner: pidgin is compatible with msn and yahoo
<WalloO> owner, install amsn
<owner> I don't know how to download pidgin.
<WalloO> owner, sudo apt-get amsn
<khajavi1> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21545/
<Herissy> there are several pidgin, amsn, ymess
<IndyGunFreak> owner: its installed w/ a base install..
<owner> Where would I find it?
<IndyGunFreak> owner: if you don't need webcam support for amsn, i wouldnt' recommend amsn
<jrib> khajavi1: sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev    then pastebin that erro
<D3RGPS31> is there a directory where the icons of videos, images, and text documents are stored? (where it shows a preview)
<WalloO> owner, open a terminal and run sudo apt-get pidgin
<glitsj16> Shishire: are you running vlc from terminal ? if so, what command did you give it ?
<IndyGunFreak> owner: applications/internet/pidgin
<Starnestommy> owner: I think pidgin is already in applications > internat > pidgin
<Shishire> I typed in vlc
<nuno_nunes> this command for force this partiton NTFS
<nuno_nunes> plz help...
<IndyGunFreak> WalloO: pidgin is installed w/ a base install
<Herissy> yah pidgin is
<Shishire> then I opened the disc the way I would normally do and tried to play it
<IndyGunFreak> owner: are you familiar w/ the windows program Trillian?
<WalloO> IndyGunFreak, yes, you're right. My mistake
<Shishire> [00000289] main playlist: nothing to play
<c0mp13371331337> WalloO: wouldn't it be sudo apt-get install pidgin?
<IndyGunFreak> owner: or maybe you remember GAIM
<khajavi1> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21546/
<glitsj16> Shishire: ok sounds the regular routine, you do have liobdvdcss2 installed ?
<IndyGunFreak> c0mp13371331337: not gonna be either, its already installed..lol
<WalloO> c0mp13371331337, yes... double mistake for me... :)
<Shishire> well, I just built from source, so I should
<Kelen> jrib: you mean i should install "nvidia-glx-legacy" for this problem?
<jrib> khajavi1: that's not what I said
<khajavi1> jrib: I think I should reinstall my ubuntu?!! :-(
<c0mp13371331337> IndyGunFreak: Yes, very true.  WalloO: Sorry for the double-whammy. ;-)
<owner> Alright, I have it but I need to use my mic too.
<Herissy> owner : Applications | Internet | Pigin Instant Messenger or type ./pidgin into a terminal.
<glitsj16> Shishire: typo, libdvdcss2 from apt-get, no problem getting that going whatsoever, you might want to try that one
<jrib> khajavi1: no, you should just look into whether or not that supports your card.  There are nvidia-glx, nvidia-glx-new, and nvidia-glx-legacy
<khajavi1> jrib: sorry
<jrib> khajavi1: do you know what you have to do?
<djzn> hi, can a ISO image be done of an Audio CD (technically possible?)
<Shishire> [00000289] main playlist: nothing to play
<IndyGunFreak> owner: mic support is very shaky, similar to webcam support
<Shishire> er
<Herissy> lol
<Shishire> Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<WalloO> by the way, for someone used to msn, I recommend amsn. I installed it for my girl friend, and she never asked me any question about it.
<Ali1121> how do i get unallocated space to use for ubuntu...iam not able to do it with Gparted
<Herissy> sorry just pidgin into terminal.
<IndyGunFreak> Shishire: are you sure libdvdcss2 is installed?
<khajavi1> jrib: thisi gtk-dev: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21547/
<glitsj16> Shishire: libdvdcss2 might be from medibuntu repo, i'll check
<owner> So, is there a way that I work it with Pidgin?
<IndyGunFreak> glitsj16: it is..
<IndyGunFreak> !medibuntu | Shishire
<ubottu> Shishire: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<glitsj16> IndyGunFreak: thx
<Shishire> ah
<jrib> khajavi1: yes, keep following them.  Now try to install libcairo2-dev and libpango1.0-dev (separately)
<IndyGunFreak> Shishire: add the medibuntu repo, then install libdvdcss2 w/ the instructions, and you'll be watching DVD's again
<lordleemo> does anybody know sudobash?? if so tell him and his little scriptie frends that im better .... lordleemo kils little sripties ciao bye bye
<Shishire> ty
<khajavi1> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21549/
<jrib> lordleemo: please don't bring this discussion up in #ubuntu again
<WalloO> How many time do I have to run cpuburn to assume a system is stable?
<owner> I am asking for work reasons, I need my mic to work well enough.
<jrib> khajavi1: keep going: libfontconfig1-dev  eventually, we'll find the problem
<lordleemo> they started the discussion
<kidbuntu> !gyachi
<ubottu> Factoid gyachi not found
<jrib> lordleemo: it doesn't matter who started what
<khajavi1> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21550/
<dmsuperman> I've tried everything I have found and still am unable to get my driver to remain working upon reboot. I have a nvidia 7900 GS KO video card, with the latest drivers (though the problem happens with every single driver I've tried). Whenever I reboot, I'm in low settings mode. Stop X, reinstall driver, and start X, and it works. it's not my xorg.conf, and my syncs are correctly detected. Anybody have a clue what could cause this?
<IndyGunFreak> owner: well wether you want it for work or pleasure, doesn't change the fact that mic support is fairly shaky with any of the IM clients, you can try amsn or gyachi.. but i don't know how they handle mics
<lordleemo> jrib ok im sorry my friend but i didnt start
<djzn> hi, can a ISO image be done of an Audio CD (technically possible?)
<owner> Alright. Thanks anyways.
<c0mp13371331337> dmsuperman: Hold on a sec, I've got a link for you to try.  Had the exact same problems myself.
<khajavi1> jrib: I confused. what is the problem?
<dmsuperman> I shouldn't say it's not my xorg.conf, but everything I've tried in xorg.conf hasn't fixed it. I've regenerated it using all manners of fixing it and it still doesn't work
<dmsuperman> c0mp13371331337: awesome :D thanks :D
<fitztrev> How can I install Adobe Acrobat Reader?
<Shishire> works, ty IndyGunFreak!
<Shishire> :)
<IndyGunFreak> fitztrev: sudo apt-get install acroread
<khajavi1> jrib: does it have any way to fix this problem?
<IndyGunFreak> Shishire: :).. no prob
<dmsuperman> c0mp13371331337: I'm in irssi, if you could PM it to me that'd be great (so I can actually switch back and type it :P)
<jrib> khajavi1: somewhere a package dep is messed up.  This may just be because of -proposed.  Try the ones you have not tried yet: libfontconfig1-dev and libxft-dev
<fitztrev> IndyGunFreak: it's not in the repos
<trippss> so what is the alternative to xgl that supports real 2d/3d acceleration and eye candy? I forget
<IndyGunFreak> !medibuntu | fitztrev sorry, forgot its in medibuntu
<ubottu> fitztrev sorry, forgot its in medibuntu: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<c0mp13371331337> dmsuperman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=795997
<dmsuperman> c0mp13371331337: thanks :D i'll give it a whirl
<c0mp13371331337> dmsuperman: No problem, let me know how that goes!
<IndyGunFreak> fitztrev: but if you dont wnat to use medibuntu.. i think there' a program in the default repositories called Evince, that reads PDF
<IndyGunFreak> !pdf | fitztrev
<ubottu> fitztrev: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<khajavi1> jrib: I find the problem: libfontconfig1-dev: Depends: libfontconfig1 (= 2.5.0-2ubuntu3) but 2.5.0-2+eeepc2 is to be installed
<TwoD> Does anyone know if there's a good program for [automatically] transferring images from my phone (bluetooth) to a folder on my computer?
<khajavi1> jrib: what should I do to fix libfontcomnfig?
<fitztrev> IndyGunFreak: ok thanks for the help :)
<jrib> khajavi1: good, now you know the issue
<IndyGunFreak> fitztrev: np
<jrib> khajavi1: did you have a reason for installing the other version?
<khajavi1> jrib: I think this is the result of my local repository
<khajavi1> jrib: how can I fix libfontconfig versions?
<jrib> khajavi1: you can try downgrading it: sudo apt-get install PACKAGE=VERSION
<jrib> khajavi1: read carefully what it wants to do.  Do not say "yes" if it wants to remove half your system
<khajavi1> jrib: ok
<dmsuperman> c0mp13371331337: so ultimately you just added "nv nvidia_new" to your disabled modules?
<trippss> does ubuntu support aiglx? is it easy to switch to it from xgl? do I get to keep my compiz?
<c0mp13371331337> dmsuperman: I believe so.  It's been a while since I did it.  Sounds about right though.
<WalloO> yesss.... big nice crash.... direct reboot... That's good
<khajavi1> jrib: this is apt-cash libfontconfig1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21551/ what should I do?
<cary> walloo
<cary> how ocme linux crashed my me 2x
<dmsuperman> c0mp13371331337: I've already tried that, didn't fix it for me. Thanks for the link though :)
<cary> but only today
<cary> :\
<jrib> khajavi1: sudo apt-get install libfontconfig1=2.5.0-2ubuntu3
<m_newton> Any one need help
<m_newton> just /ping or private msg me
<Commie_Jebus> how come linux crashed my me 2x but only today?
<khajavi1> jrib: result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21552/
<Commie_Jebus> how come linux crashed my me 2x but only today?
<WalloO> cary: I overclocked my Q6600 from 2,4Ghz to 3.6Ghz, it was quite stable and cold (60°C), but after 20 minutes with 4 cpuburn running, it reboots. I'm disapointed
<genii> Commie_Jebus: Is that a rhetorical question?
<amrik> Commie_Jebus: I don't really understand your question
<m_newton> what do you mean?
<Commie_Jebus> no, linux crashed on me 2x BUT
<Commie_Jebus> it never happened on any other day
<jrib> khajavi1: so there is more than one unofficial package installed
<c0mp13371331337> dmsuperman: That's odd.... usually it's me that's always stuck with the NOT easy solution.  Sorry man!
<m_newton> well, did it give you a error msg
<Commie_Jebus> no it just
<Commie_Jebus> crashed
<m_newton> what were you running before it crashed
<dmsuperman> :(
<dmsuperman> I've tried everything I have found and still am unable to get my driver to remain working upon reboot. I have a nvidia 7900 GS KO video card, with the latest drivers (though the problem happens with every single driver I've tried). Whenever I reboot, I'm in low settings mode. Stop X, reinstall driver, and start X, and it works. it's not my xorg.conf, and my syncs are correctly detected. Anybody have a clue what could cause this?
<Commie_Jebus> a movie
<Commie_Jebus> and hte second time was firwefox
<khajavi1> jrib: :-( I whould do this for All these packages :-/ :-D
<m_newton> what were you running it with
<WalloO> dmsuperman, have you tried my xorg.conf file?
<m_newton> I cant help, sorry.
<Commie_Jebus> totem
<dmsuperman> WalloO: I can't use it...short of manually retyping the whole thing
<dmsuperman> WalloO: i'm in irssi
<glitsj16> trippss: for what card are you looking support again ? missed that if you mentioned it sorry ..
<jrib> khajavi1: you could have one long line, yes.  Or just reinstall and stick to official repositories.  You should make sure you have backups at this point
<WalloO> dmsuperman, I don't know what irssi is.
<dmsuperman> WalloO: command line, in a tty, irc client
<dmsuperman> WalloO: no mouse or copy/paste
<WalloO> dmsuperman, ok. I understand.
<dmsuperman> WalloO: perhaps if you uploaded it to some webspace somewhere? Not like a pastebin, but directly upload the file where you can send me a direct link and I could wget it
<WalloO> hmmmmm
<WalloO> dmsuperman, I was thinking about it.
<WalloO> wait a second
<trippss> glitsj16, thought I knew but not sure. how do I find out? either ati or nvidia don't remember
<khajavi1> jrib: I was configuring my hardy in these weeks and now I would reinstall it :-(
<candive> Hi, before I format and reload ubuntu is there a way to make it recognize my external HDD??\
<dmsuperman> I've tried everything I have found and still am unable to get my driver to remain working upon reboot. I have a nvidia 7900 GS KO video card, with the latest drivers (though the problem happens with every single driver I've tried). Whenever I reboot, I'm in low settings mode. Stop X, reinstall driver, and start X, and it works. it's not my xorg.conf, and my syncs are correctly detected. Anybody have a clue what could cause this?
<jrib> khajavi1: just backup your ~
<tdaharsh> I am having a problem with installing programs and starting certain ones. My taskbar shows it is trying to start an administrative task and then it goes away and nothing happens.
<bentglasstube> I am getting the following error when I try to upgrade from dapper: bzip2: Depends: libbz2-1.0 (= 1.0.3-0ubuntu2) but 1.0.3-0ubuntu2.1 is installed
<Jaffarkelshac> is there app that can merge 2 videos, i have a lot of cd1 cd2 videos
<glitsj16> trippss: try running "lspci | grep VGA" to check
<trippss> glitsj16, ATI radeon 9600
<khajavi1> jrib: 9 upgraded, 7 newly installed, 1 downgraded, 422 to remove and 125 not upgraded,  WHAT is the downgrade?   422 remove :-/:-X:-$
<eboyjr> What makes Ubuntu's mouse cursor so smooth?
<IndyGunFreak> bentglasstube: are you trying to go from 6.06 to 8.04?
<Alex135> jaffarkelshac: there are programs that can import videos and you can import more then 1 into 1 kind
<bentglasstube> IndyGunFreak: I am just doing apt-get dist-upgrade from 6.06, I believe it will take me to edgy first, no?
<jrib> khajavi1: yes, well, it seems like reinstall will be easiest then
<IndyGunFreak> bentglasstube: yeah, probably, but  you can probably set it to take you from dapper to hardy, since they are both LTS
<tdaharsh> I cannot get programs to install. The taskbar shows "Starting Administrative Task" for 3 or 4 seconds and then goes away without installing anything.
<candive> Cannot mount volume. "you are not privileged to mount the volume '165 GB'
<bentglasstube> IndyGunFreak: in any case, any apt command gives me this strange error that I apparently have the wrong version of bzip installed
<IndyGunFreak> candive: use sudo before the mount command
<solexious> [Q] How can I find out what channel a wifi ap is using?
<glitsj16> trippss: okay, try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI for instructions
<WalloO> dmsuperman, do you have the link?
<khajavi1> jrib: can I reinstall hardy without check the check box: [format root direcory] during installing hardy?
<unavailable> anyone know anything about burning games for a psx?
<tdaharsh> ﻿I cannot get programs to install. The taskbar shows "Starting Administrative Task" for 3 or 4 seconds and then goes away without installing anything.
<IndyGunFreak> bentglasstube: strange, no idea on that one
<dmsuperman> WalloO: no, what is it?
<jrib> khajavi1: no
<candive> IndyGunFreak, will try
<WalloO> dmsuperman, now you got it?
<failasaurus> Do you guys like Mudkips?
<bentglasstube> IndyGunFreak: thanks anyway
<tdaharsh> is anyone else having problems starting synaptic package manager?
<IndyGunFreak> tdaharsh: no, fine for me
<Gohalien> There is any dvd creation tool (to create dvds with menu to reproduce it in a dvdplayer) in ubuntu ?
<glitsj16> tdaharsh: no
<IndyGunFreak> Gohalien: i think acidrip, dvdrip do that, don't hold me to it though
<Alex135> Gohalen: yes but no good ones in linux that i know of
<Kizlum> tdaharsh, try to run it in a term
<glitsj16> Gohalien: try devede, works just fine for me
<candive> IndyGunFreak, what is the command? It is not displaying the command required
<solexious> [Q] How can I find out what channel a wifi ap is using?
<Gohalien> I dont need to rip a dvd :P I have a bunch of .avi that i want to send to my grandma :P
<tdaharsh> kizlum: how do i do that? I am new to linux
<xxd> hello
<IndyGunFreak> candive: command for what
<Alex135> Gohalen: non of those that i know of make menues easily
<khajavi1> jrib: I had reinstall hardy in tree time.=-O I will dont use local repository. thanks for your support. just a question: when I install new hardy how can I say to hardy to install all my installed packages in older hardy?
<solexious> [Q] How can I find out what channel a wifi ap is using?
<candive> IndyGunFreak, to mount my external HDD
<IndyGunFreak> candive: hang on
<jrib> !clone | khajavi1
<ubottu> khajavi1: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<xxd> hello
<dmsuperman> WalloO: no, that didn't do it
<glitsj16> Alex135: have you used devede ? it's a simple GUI (granted, exotic menu's need dvdstyler i presume, but you can let that go after devede did it's voodoo)
<Kizlum> tdaharsh, no problem :) if you use gnome : use Alt+F2 then type "gnome-terminal" (without " "), then ther term appears and type synaptic
<onthefence928> how do i set up double monitors on ubuntu
<WalloO> dmsuperman, just a question: ÉHave you plugged the power supply to your video card?
<tdaharsh> kizlum: thanks. i will try that
<khajavi1> ubottu: jrib: thanks alot.  bye bye
<ubottu> khajavi1: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Alex135> glitsj16: i have used it yes
<chaosrl> hey, does anyone know how to install compiz-master or where i can go to find out how?
<IndyGunFreak> candive: see the pm i just sent you
<Alex135> Chaosrl: you dont what that....
<onthefence928> did ubottu just pass the turing test by contradiction?
<WalloO> I've to go.
<WalloO> Bye
<candive> IndyGunFreak, on left panel ?
<Alex135> Chaosrl: oh wait nvm, thinking about something else
<IndyGunFreak> candive: should be a pm there from me.
<candive> reading
<Kizlum> tdaharsh, it may help you o find the problem. it may return errors messages
<glitsj16> Alex135: what didn't work for you with devede ? recently gone through a lot of progress, might be worth a second look
<onthefence928> hey can anybody tell em how to set up double monitors or multiple displays with ubunt
<onthefence928> u
<onthefence928> !monitor
<ubottu> Factoid monitor not found
<linkmaster03> If I lock my account on GNOME so that you need a password to log back in, will my torrents stay running?
<onthefence928> !display
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<arvind_khadri> linkmaster03, ya
<Alex135> glitsj16: maybe, i dont remember what the problem was, but there was something...
<linkmaster03> arvind_khadri: thank you
<arvind_khadri> linkmaster03, welcome :)
<Alex135> glitsj16: reguardless i will try it again, thx :)
<dmsuperman> I have a nvidia 7900 GS KO video card. I have downloaded several different versions of the driver, all of which have (at some point in time) worked, so it's not that they're incompatible. Whenever I reboot, I have low settings mode. Stopping X, reinstalling the driver (even the same one I already have downloaded), and starting X again makes the whole thing run smoothly. Once I reboot again, however, I must run through this process
<glitsj16> Alex135: np, togehter with dvdstyler (if you need audio menus) it does the job these days
<Alex135> glitsj16: i dont think i ever used dvdstyler, i think that was the problem
<Alex135> glitsj16: or part of it
<glitsj16> Alex135: could be, it's not very well documented that you can use them together
<dcoblent> hey, can anybody help me with an installation problem that I'm having?  When I run the hardy installer, gparted doesn't recognize my hard disk.
<Alex135> glitsj16: do you know how to use em together properly?
<arvind_khadri> dcoblent, what error do you get??
<dcoblent> but if I run the installer for gutsy, it recognizes my drive fine
<dmsuperman> dcoblent: have you tried running "sudo fdisk -l" from the installer disk?
<dmsuperman> dcoblent: from a TTY or the like
<IndyGunFreak> dcoblent: friend of mine has the same problem
<glitsj16> Alex135: basically you do the conversion in devede without menu and add those with dvdstyler on the VIDEO_TS output
<dcoblent> arvind_khadri, when I run the installer, it gets to the step about partioning and just doesn't show anything
<dcoblent> fdisk -l doesn't output anything either
<dmsuperman> dcoblent: if fdisk -l works, then you may have had the same problem as I did
<dmsuperman> oh, then i dunno :S
<dcoblent> if I run gparted it just say no devices found or something
<IndyGunFreak> dmsuperman: what does fdisk -l do?
<Alex135> glitsj16: ah, yes i do remember reading about that
<tdaharsh> I cannot run any administrative applications. It just starts then stops before beginning the program.
<dmsuperman> IndyGunFreak: lists your partitions
<Alex135> glitsj16: but i never heard of dvdstyler
<arvind_khadri> dcoblent, did you try a different cd???
<dcoblent> fdisk doesn't give any output
<IndyGunFreak> dmsuperman: well yeah, but how does that make gparted see the drive?
<onthefence928> hello i am currently running a laptop with ubuntu 8.04, i am trying to make it play nice with an external monitor i have, it's plugged in and powered, hell it even did the boot-up bug my laptop usually does when booting up with another monitor plugged in where it shows the booting up on teh side monitor
<dmsuperman> IndyGunFreak: regardless of mounting or not...I just remember that gparted used some wierd detection scheme that fdisk didn't...and fisk saw it
<dcoblent> nope, haven't tried a different cd
<onthefence928> how do i get it to work on both now that i am here
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<MrPocknix_> command to search for a particular folder?
<genii> tdaharsh: Is the username you are logged in with the default one you made when installing? Or a user you created after this?
<glitsj16> Alex135: haven't been using them in tandem for very long myself, a zoo ther multimedia scape out there lol
<dmsuperman> IndyGunFreak: the bug's already been reported
<arvind_khadri> dcoblent, try a different cd and go for a alternative cd...
<Kizlum> tdaharsh, try to add "sudo" or "gksudo" before your application (i'm not sure i understand really well the problem)
<IndyGunFreak> dmsuperman: any idea on the bug #?
<Alex135> glitsj16: indeed, i just got my system reinstalled today and im trying now to get my media working again
<dmsuperman> IndyGunFreak: dcoblent: Ultimately what I did was add some unallocated space between each of my partitions and it worked...it was a problem with "overlapping" partitions (or so it thought)
<Fjss> I ran this " sudo dpkg --configure -a" in the terminal and got this error "dpkg: error processing hal-info (--configure):
<Fjss>  unable to fill /var/lib/dpkg/updates/tmp.i with padding: No space left on device" what could the problem be??
<Alex135> glitsj16: just before it screwd up i had rmvb files playing in Mplayer :(
<candive> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Alex135> glitsj16: now it wont work...
<jrib> Fjss: your partition is out of space
<dcoblent> I'm using an older live cd now, and if I run fdisk I get lots of info and everything looks fine
<dmsuperman> IndyGunFreak: and no, I don't. I think it's one of the few bugs I commented on, if it's possible to search by posts by user my user is dmsuperman
<arvind_khadri> Fjss you must have ran out of space
<genii> Fjss: Um, your disk is full?
<tdaharsh> genii, i am on the original user name. i am also unable to install ubuntu updates.
<Yumari> has anyone had problems getting their mic to work with wine with an audigy 2 sound card?
<glitsj16> Alex135: rmvb, that's the realmedia variable bitrates yes ?
<Metatron^> can someone tell me how my computer even runs a gui with this xorg?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/21554/
<Fjss> jrib: how can I create more space??
<candive> Anyone paste screenshot where?
<Alex135> glitsj16 i belive so... thats just the file extension, if thats what it stands for then yes :P
<jrib> Fjss: delete stuff or buy a new hard drive
<dmsuperman> Metatron^: we don't ask such questions...when things just magically work you thank whoever it is you pray to :D
<genii> tdaharsh: In which manner are you attempting to run the programs?
<arvind_khadri> dcoblent, fdisk shows the details of your mounted drives...the best bet now would be going for an alternative cd...hey always work :)
<Alex135> glitsj16: .rmvb
<dmsuperman> Metatron^: you could be running in failsafe mode, with a lower resolution and vesa drivers
<genii> tdaharsh: eg: sudo appname       for instance will mess up things if it is a graphical application
<IndyGunFreak> candive: what do you need a screenshot of?
<dmsuperman> I have a nvidia 7900 GS KO video card. I have downloaded several different versions of the driver, all of which have (at some point in time) worked, so it's not that they're incompatible. Whenever I reboot, I have low settings mode. Stopping X, reinstalling the driver (even the same one I already have downloaded), and starting X again makes the whole thing run smoothly. Once I reboot again, however, I must run through this process
<Metatron^> how can i get my xorg correct, im in fluxbox not gnome, need restriced mach64 ati driver...i think
<Fjss> jrib: delete packages? or is there any way to expand the partition?
<tdaharsh> genii, i am not using the terminal. i used terminal to open synaptic package manager, for example, and it would not allow me to save changes. I cannot open from the menus.
<glitsj16> Alex135: ubuntustudio is a nice distro for all things multimedia, no need to get codecs from left and right and god knows where, very handy actually :p
<jrib> Fjss: delete anything
<arvind_khadri> Metatron^, use envy :D
<arvind_khadri> !envyng | Metatron^
<ubottu> Metatron^: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<candive> IndyGunFreak, It is a little confusing "I do Not have permission to change permissions"
<Alex135> glitsj16: im currently useing the medibuntu repos, makes things easy enough for most stuff
<Metatron^> xdebconfigurator outputs in terminal what looks like correct data, but it dosnt make it over to xorg.conf, where does xdebconfigurator put its output
<KelvNe> Anyone there?
<Metatron^> envy fails
<Alex135> glitsj16: added them in after the ubuntu install and after i put KDE in
<KelvNe>  :D
<Metatron^> says driver cant be found...very old machine
<KelvNe> Fuck everbody
<dmsuperman> !ask KelvNe
<ubottu> Factoid ask kelvne not found
<dmsuperman> !ask | KelvNe
<ubottu> KelvNe: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<IndyGunFreak> candive: type this w/o quotes.. "/join #indygunfreak"
<KelvNe> FUCK EVERYBODYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
<dmsuperman> !ohmy | KelvNe
<ubottu> KelvNe: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dmsuperman> ...
<glitsj16> Alex135: true, i don't even remember playing realmedia for ages by the way, any errors with mplayer trying to play those ?
<Alex135> Alex135: Gmplayer complains something about an audio error, but i play in KMplayer and i get sound but no video
<candive> IndyGunFreak, in terminal?
<IndyGunFreak> candive: no..lol, here in #ubuntu
<xim> is there a good daemontools like program to mount an ISO as a filesystem in linux?
<tdaharsh> I can't install my ubuntu updates. I let it sit for four hours last night and nothing happened. I looked at the process and it said it is sleeping.
<dmsuperman> xim: just mount it
<genii> !iso | xim
<ubottu> xim: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<dmsuperman> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<dmsuperman> yeah that one
<xim> oh haha sweet
<glitsj16> Alex135: i suppose you tried playing with the audio output prefs in mplayer already, can't think of any quick fixes i'm afraid
<dmsuperman> tdaharsh: tried running "sudo apt-get update" and making sure it's not your internet?
<Alex135> glitsj16: well im telling Kaffeine (KDE player for just about everything) where the codecs are and seeing if that works
<dmsuperman> I have a nvidia 7900 GS KO video card. I have downloaded several different versions of the driver, all of which have (at some point in time) worked, so it's not that they're incompatible. Whenever I reboot, I have low settings mode. Stopping X, reinstalling the driver (even the same one I already have downloaded), and starting X again makes the whole thing run smoothly. Once I reboot again, however, I must run through this process
<tdaharsh> dmsuperman, all of my other internet services are working fine.
<Alex135> glitsj16: so much for that...
<Alex135> glitsj16: error occured
<lolo> how do i use ls or another program to spit back only the sub dirs and their subdirs with full path name?
<bahram> Woow, 1248 member online!!!
<Alex135> bahram: some are bots...
<arvind_khadri> lolo, grep whatever you want
<glitsj16> Alex135: i only read this http://ubuntupasuruan.wordpress.com/2008/03/02/memainkan-file-rmvb-menggunakan-mplayer/, but you probably done all that ..
<bahram> Alex135, :D
<arvind_khadri> lolo, what exactly do you want
<Alex135> glitsj16: ya, thing is before when i did it it worked perfectly
<sigma_> hey guys, i'm having very strange problems with ubuntu at the moment - perhaps triggered by an update of something. for example firefox opens to a blank tab in spite of being configure to a homepage
<Herissy> are there any networking people here with both ubuntu and windows xp experience?
<Alex135> glitsj16: now it doesn't....
<sigma_> and if i press the logout button at the top right of the screen i lose my panels
<simon> for some reason, when logging in, GNOME just doesn't appear. a light-grey box does, but no behaviour.
<sigma_> and dont get a logout screen
<arvind_khadri> lolo, ls -R | grep " pattern name " > directory.txt will do
<sigma_> did i install a bad package or something?
<lolo> just the dirs, not files and the dirs full path name
<chemlab> i want to set only the ip address 192.168.*.* and 192.168.*.*  can get into the my ftp acounts,and make the other ips  not get into it. how can i do this?
<glitsj16> Ale135: always irritatignwhen things suddenly break down for no obvious reason, ah well, plenty of other media formats around ;)
<dmsuperman_> lolo, how about "ls -R | grep ^d"
<c0mp13371331337> sigma_: As far as firefox goes, try using File > Quit and then re-open firefox, see if it goes to your home page then.
<arvind_khadri> lolo oh ok...
<jrib> lolo: you are better off using find in my opinion
<sigma_> comp133713371337: nope
<dmsuperman_> lolo: sorry, ls -al | grep ^d
<arvind_khadri> lolo, dmsuperman_ is correct...
<MERLiiN> sup
<sigma_> and there are a ton of other weird things happening
<eltopo> Hello
<c0mp13371331337> sigma_: Anything in the error console in firefox?
<CITguy08> would anybody know of an SQL client that I can use to connect to an Oracle database?
<dmsuperman_> sigma_: all sorts of bugs sounds like it's time for a reinstall to me
<dmsuperman_> I have a nvidia 7900 GS KO video card. I have downloaded several different versions of the driver, all of which have (at some point in time) worked, so it's not that they're incompatible. Whenever I reboot, I have low settings mode. Stopping X, reinstalling the driver (even the same one I already have downloaded), and starting X again makes the whole thing run smoothly. Once I reboot again, however, I must run through this proces
<arvind_khadri> dmsuperman_, its ls -R he needs sub dirs too :) -a shows all files and dirs in that directory
<sigma_> i can't open the sessions window under preferences, and i had to start nm-applet manually after a full restart, and several of the systray apps were absent
<dmsuperman_> ah
<theFATMAN> ! medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<sigma_> and after a few minutes they all loaded up, including a second nm-applet
<dmsuperman_> lolo: ls -arl | grep ^d
<RedHatMatt> Citguy08 - What about sqldeveloper?
<lolo> ls -al | grep ^d did not give me full path name ... ex /foo/bar/1 /foo/bar/boo/2
<CITguy08> RedHatMatt: is that in the repository?
<dmsuperman_> lolo: hrm...
<arvind_khadri> lolo, its ls -Rl | grep ^d
<lolo> ls -Rl | grep ^d is no goo too :(
<arvind_khadri> lolo, i have a doubt on whether we can fetch the path name
<sigma_> im looking in dmesg for a problem. is there anything i should keep an eye out for
<RedHatMatt> Citguy08 - probably not. lemme check.
<genii> dmsuperman_: I find ls -ldr *      for top then ls -ldr */* for two deep and so on works but also lists symlinks unfortunately
<lolo> <arvind_khadri> how come>?
<eltopo> I'll find out
<MERLiiN> investigating
<arvind_khadri> lolo i meant we cant...but now i think sed should also be included
<ArtPulse> hey everyone!
<dmsuperman_> lolo: yeah...you're looking at something like a script more than a simple command
 * jrib wonders why lolo neglects find
<arvind_khadri> lolo, are you good at srcipting??
<arvind_khadri> jrib, :) his cause wont be helped with find :)
<noctem> using gnome the sound card/system can only handle one program at a time. is there a fix for that?
<jrib> arvind_khadri: sure it will...
<glitsj16> CITguy08: there's http://a5exclamation.org/2008/04/14/oracle-and-tora-on-ubuntu-hardy/ .. might be helpful
<jrib> arvind_khadri: this is trivial with find
<lolo> ude find with what options?
<arvind_khadri> jrib, how??he wants to travel all over a tree...
<PrimoTurbo> is it possible to execute 2 commands at the same time?
<jrib> lolo: -type d  sounds promising...
<dmsuperman_> I have a nvidia 7900 GS KO video card. I have downloaded several different versions of the driver, all of which have (at some point in time) worked, so it's not that they're incompatible. Whenever I reboot, I have low settings mode. Stopping X, reinstalling the driver (even the same one I already have downloaded), and starting X again makes the whole thing run smoothly. Once I reboot again, however, I must run through this proces
<ArtPulse> i have horrors of problems with audio in ubuntu since i've downgraded to hardy T_T
<jrib> arvind_khadri: which find does by default
<PrimoTurbo> I want to make a shortcut to CD into a folder and run a program from there
<dmsuperman_> PrimoTurbo: cmd1 && cmd2 executes them one after another
<arvind_khadri> jrib, :) reading the man pages now
<dmsuperman_> PrimoTurbo: but not at the exact same moment, not really
<PrimoTurbo> exact same moment doesn't mattert
<jrib> lolo: find /your/base/path -type d   does what you want if I understand you correctly
<PrimoTurbo> I have a game called Teeworlds it has problem unless it's run from it's directory
<dmsuperman_> PrimoTurbo: then "cd /some/dir && exec_cmd"
<PrimoTurbo> from terminal it looks like this cd /folder/teeworlds
<Toran> When I'm on wireless in ubuntu, my download speed seems limited to 100kb/s down. Sometimes it jumps up to 6-7mbps (my connection max), but only rarely. It is almost always limited to exactly around 100k/sec. Other computers in my house have no problems. What's going on?
<lolo> find -type d is so close!!!!!! just not FULL path
<PrimoTurbo> then ./teeworlds
<dmsuperman_> PrimoTurbo: "cd /folder/teeworlds && ./teeworlds"
<jrib> lolo: put the base path...
<dmsuperman_> jrib: he wants the paths returned like /media/somedir ... /media/someotherdir ... /media/somedir/blah
<solexious> [Q] HOw can i check what driver my wifi card is using?
<dmsuperman_> jrib: so it gives you the full path for each dir
<jrib> dmsuperman_: find does this...
<dmsuperman_> jrib: from what I can determine at least
<RedHatMatt> Citguy08 - Nope no package available.  You can get an RPM from oracle and install as alien.  It is possble to get it to work but will require some fiddling.
<PrimoTurbo> thsi doesnt work when I add it to execute from obmenu - "cd /home/primo/Files/Games/Teeworlds/ && ./teeworlds"
<dmsuperman_> jrib: I'm not doubting...I haven't used it...I'm just trying to communicate what he is unable to communicate
<PrimoTurbo> it doesn't launch game it works from terminal but not as a shortcut
<arvind_khadri> jrib, it would be something like find -type d
<jrib> lolo: find $(pwd) -type d    if you want something dynamic...
<dmsuperman_> PrimoTurbo: you don't need to cd if it's as a shortcut
<jrib> dmsuperman_: oh, thanks :)
<rj> is there any way to use win xp as wine ?
<dmsuperman_> PrimoTurbo: just try making the shortcut to /home/primo/Files/Games/Teeworlds/teeworlds
<arvind_khadri> jrib, :D we both hit at the same time
<Flaw^> how can i get identd working, so i won't have a ~ in my ident?
<IdleOne> PrimoTurbo, linux is case sensitive is it /teeworlds or /Teeworlds
<lolo> find $(pwd) -type d FTW!!!!
<RedHatMatt> lolo - you can also use 'locate <file>'
<dmsuperman_> RedHatMatt: he's trying to get a tree directory listing
<PrimoTurbo> Teeworlds directory and teeworlds file
<lolo> thanks!!!
<PrimoTurbo> I cannot make a shortcut to a folder using Openbox
<sun01tech> solexious: did you check in administration>hardware drivers
<PrimoTurbo> i can only excute commands
<dyf> how do i prevent the network manager from handling my network connections?
<dyf> i want wifi-radar to handle them
<Jack_Sparrow> rj vbox?
<dmsuperman_> PrimoTurbo: I'm saying, just make the shortcut directly to the executable
<joshritger> how can I undo an update (linux-generic (2.6.22.14.21) to 2.6.22.15.22
<joshritger> linux-headers-generic (2.6.22.14.21) to 2.6.22.15.22
<joshritger> linux-image-generic (2.6.22.14.21) to 2.6.22.15.22
<joshritger> linux-libc-dev (2.6.22-14.52) to 2.6.22-15.54
<joshritger> linux-restricted-modules-common (2.6.22.4-14.10) to 2.6.22.4-15.11
<joshritger> linux-restricted-modules-generic (2.6.22.14.21) to 2.6.22.15.22)
<FloodBot3> joshritger: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<solexious> sun01tech: how can i change it to madwifi?
<joshritger> -pastebin
<rj> ok will try
<dmsuperman_> I have a nvidia 7900 GS KO video card. I have downloaded several different versions of the driver, all of which have (at some point in time) worked, so it's not that they're incompatible. Whenever I reboot, I have low settings mode. Stopping X, reinstalling the driver (even the same one I already have downloaded), and starting X again makes the whole thing run smoothly. Once I reboot again, however, I must run through this proces
<PrimoTurbo> I cannot make a shortcut
<dmsuperman_> joshritger: http://pastebin.com/
<PrimoTurbo> Do u not understand? I am on openbox
<dyf> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<joshritger> does anyone know how to undo the update for gutsy for today?
<dmsuperman_> PrimoTurbo: you were telling me how you could make a shortcut to execute "cd ... && ./teeworlds"...how else would you run those cmds?
<sun01tech> solexious: what are you trying to accomplish?
<PrimoTurbo> I use openbox menu
<PrimoTurbo> to make an execute command
<PrimoTurbo> using obmenu
<arvind_khadri> joshritger,i dont think there is any way to do that....
<arvind_khadri> joshritger,what exactly is your prob
<PrimoTurbo> Do you understand what I mean? In openbox there is a menu that you can access using right clikc on desktop
<candive> IndyGunFreak, laptop run routine drive check at restart I let it run still no HDD
<PrimoTurbo> you can add entries to it
<PrimoTurbo> but you can only use it to execute commands
<PrimoTurbo> "cd /home/primo/Files/Games/Teeworlds/ && ./teeworlds" doesn't work there
<dmsuperman_> PrimoTurbo: so why don't you just make the command "/home/primo/Files/Games/Teeworlds/teeworlds"
<solexious> sun01tech: trying to use it with kismet
<candive> IndyGunFreak, how do we share link
<PrimoTurbo> because teeworlds has errors
<pwolfe> im trying to run a command in the terminal:    sensors | grep 'Core 0' | cut -c13-16  why does it not print anything?  it just takes me back to a prompt
<PrimoTurbo> it doesnt run correctly unless u cd into directory and run teeworlds sepratley
<PrimoTurbo> this is what happens if you run it like you mentioned: http://www.teewars.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=840
<PrimoTurbo> now I'm thinking how would I pass commands to a terminal
<pwolfe> well for core 0 it works
<PrimoTurbo> maybe I can execute a terminal and pass the cd and execute commnad to it?
<PrimoTurbo> using gnome-terminal any ideas?
<pwolfe> core 1 says sed: -e expression #1, char 6: unexpected `}'
<RedHatMatt> Primo - What about (cd <dir>; ./teeworlds) ?
<joshritger> after today's update to gutsy I lost my nvidia drivers, I am at the lowest screen res, can't get envy to install, the drivers from ubuntu wont help, nvidia 8800 GTS
<dmsuperman_> joshritger: just go onto nvidia.com and download latest drivers
<joshritger> I dont know how to compile
<dmsuperman_> then stop X, run then (sudo sh /path/to/driver) and then start X again
<dmsuperman_> joshritger: "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" to stop X and "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" to start it again
<dmsuperman_> joshritger: do all three of those commands from a TTY
<dmsuperman_> joshritger: you'll just get the driver from nvidia.com first (it'll be a .run file)
<candivenoob> !share
<ubottu> Factoid share not found
<dmsuperman_> candivenoob: !samba ?
<socomm> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<dmsuperman_> I have a nvidia 7900 GS KO video card. I have downloaded several different versions of the driver, all of which have (at some point in time) worked, so it's not that they're incompatible. Whenever I reboot, I have low settings mode. Stopping X, reinstalling the driver (even the same one I already have downloaded), and starting X again makes the whole thing run smoothly. Once I reboot again, however, I must run through this proces
<candivenoob> ! samba
<dmsuperman_> candivenoob: no space... "!samba" without quotes
<sparker2000> Okay... I switched to Ubuntu to see if linux would be a better option for me than windows and I'm having severe compatability issues all over the place.  How do I get my hard drive to allow me to install windows back onto it?
<sun01tech> solexious: do you know what chip you have in your card and have you installed the restricted drivers for it? have you install madwifi in the synaptic package manager?
<dmsuperman_> candivenoob: and "!samba > candivenoob" to get it to send the message to yourself
<PrimoTurbo> What command would I use to open a terminal (say gnome-terminal) and pass a command to it like cd a folder?
<candivenoob> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<PrimoTurbo> gnome-terminal cd /folder/folder doesn't work any ideas?
<arvind_khadri> sparker2000, compatibility with what??
<dmsuperman_> sparker2000: just put in the windows disk and install it...but you're honestly better off trying to fix your problems with ubuntu here than installing windows again
<solexious> sun01tech: I could only find madwifi-tools in synaptic
<candivenoob> dmsuperman, boy am I feeling unintelligent tonight
<|Juan|> I have a main user whos session I keep always open. Then I have a second user for anyone else who wants to use the computer. Since I upgraded to Hardy, whenever the second user logs in after my user's session is locked, it comes to a point when that second user is taken to the gdm screen, re-authenticates and continues with its session while mine is killed.
<sparker2000> i can't get my sound card to work with wine correctly, my video settings aren't the greatest with my games...
<dmsuperman_> candivenoob: it's no problem, just takes getting used to syntaxes of various things
<sparker2000> I'm having to manually mount any usb drive...
<RedHatMatt> Primoturbo - Did you try (cd <dir>; ./command) ?  With parentheses?
<doidinhe> Why dont i have the file bacula-dir.conf on my bacula installation directory? Quite strange
<doidinhe> Cant find out
<Alex135> glitsj16: fixed it
<PrimoTurbo> no
<dmsuperman_> sparker2000: which games? playing games in linux is generally not very good...I personally dual boot windows and ubuntu. Ubuntu is my every day OS, for serious work, then I reboot into windows to play games
<arvind_khadri> sparker2000, one thing you must note that Linux wasnt made for games...they support a lot now...wine is still in the development stages
<jsquare1> how do I see a log of exactly the boot/startup messages?
<Alex135> glitsj16: had to install a huge windows 32 codec package from adept
<glitsj16> Alex135: good news, how did you get it going ?
<PrimoTurbo> gnome-terminal -e "cd /home/primo/Files/Games/Teeworlds/ && ./teeworlds" is what I have so far
<PrimoTurbo> doesnt work
<dmsuperman_> jsquare1: remove "quiet splash" from your grub entry
<jsquare1> dmsuperman_: no, I mean, after booting
<candivenoob> IndyGunFreak, thanks for help going to try recovery in windows
<jsquare1> I can't read it scrolling by that fast =P
<dmsuperman_> jsquare1: not sure it logs it anywhere tbh :P
<genii> jsquare1: Usually dmesg has that stuff
<IndyGunFreak> candivenoob: recovery of what?
<Alex135> glitsj16: combo of that tutorial that you found and the package called w32codecs
<doidinhe> can someone help with bacula on ubuntu?
<glitsj16> Alex135: lol, i'll note that down, just in case rmvb shows up on radar, thx
<jsquare1> genli: doesn't look like it's the same stuff as the boot messages
<genii> jsquare1: eg:   dmesg | more
<jsquare1> one of my boot items is reporting [fail] but it scrolls by too fast to read
<Alex135> glitsj16: its good if you like watching pokemon :P
<jsquare1> I did dmesg | grep fail and got nothing
<candivenoob> !samba >IndyGunFreak
<sun01tech> solexious: is your wifi not working with the network provided by ubuntu?
<PrimoTurbo> How would I start a new terminal and pass a command to it right away
<IndyGunFreak> candivenoob: ok, good luck
<sun01tech> manager*
<glitsj16> Alex135: there's people in the house here that might just wann ado that heh
<dmsuperman_> I have a nvidia 7900 GS KO video card. I have downloaded several different versions of the driver, all of which have (at some point in time) worked, so it's not that they're incompatible. Whenever I reboot, I have low settings mode. Stopping X, reinstalling the driver (even the same one I already have downloaded), and starting X again makes the whole thing run smoothly. Once I reboot again, however, I must run through this proces
<PrimoTurbo> I want to start gnome-terminal and pass cd command to it how would the execute code look like?
<solexious> sun01tech: it is working fine with ubuntu
<arvind_khadri> PrimoTurbo, use alt+f2 there type your command and say use in terminal
<vipester> ive been trying to get wpa to work with 8.04, with both network manager and wicd with no luck, any tips?
<dmsuperman_> arvind_khadri: he's trying to make a shortcut to open something in terminal
<PrimoTurbo> not using Gnome
<PrimoTurbo> I need an execute command
<dmsuperman_> arvind_khadri: but not a normal shortcut
<IndyGunFreak> viper007: what device?
<bug71> I recently upgraded to ubuntu 8.04.  Previously, if I inserted a cd that had mixed 'sessions' (data on one, audio on the other), I was prompted on what I wanted to do (listen to music or browse files).  That doesn't happen under 8.04, and I can't figure out how to get to the data files, only the audio tracks are available.  How do I get the old functionality back?
<jrib> PrimoTurbo: checkout 'man gnome-terminal' and the --working-directory and --comand switches
<arvind_khadri> dmsuperman_, pretty confusing////
<vipester> bcm4328, dell wireless 1500
<genii> jsquare1: more /var/log/messages          may also be enlightening
<dmsuperman_> arvind_khadri: he basically wants to do the functionality you suggested in a single shortcut
<webcamwonder> Any ideas on howto increase the usplash timeout?
<dmsuperman_> arvind_khadri: I think jrib's suggestion may have just sorted him out though
<arvind_khadri> dmsuperman_, :D ask him to go to gnome then...
<dmsuperman_> heh.
<pwolfe> can someone help me develop a command that will grep sensors and only return the temps of my 4 cores?
<RedHatMatt> Primoturbo - gnome-terminal -e "(cd <dir>; ./command)"
<arvind_khadri> pwolfe, lmsesnors | grep "Temp"
<zee> i have multiple ip adreses, but whenever i for example surg the web my public ip adress is same
<bestpvp> how do u format a 500 gb usb drive to linux partition?
<PrimoTurbo> RedHatMatt I get "there was an error creating child proccess for this terminal"
<zee> can i choose what adress i want to use somehow?
<dmsuperman_> bestpvp: gparted is the easiest way
<DARKGuy> Hey, anybody knows if there is any program similar to TortoiseSVN but for Linux, that integrates into Nautilus? I know I have RapidSVN, but I want something more... integrated. Any ideas? ^_^
<dmsuperman_> bestpvp: format it using either the "ext2" or"ext3" filesystem
<bsucomplab> hello everyone.. i cant run a 3D test on POL?
<webcamwonder> Any ideas on howto increase the usplash timeout?
<arvind_khadri> bestpvp, cfdisk too is useful
<bsucomplab> can some1 pls help me?
<pwolfe> arvind_khadri: that gives me the sys temps, but not the temps of the individual cores
<bestpvp> what command do i use?
<arvind_khadri> !ask bsucomplab
<ubottu> Factoid ask bsucomplab not found
<dmsuperman_> !patience | bsucomplab
<ubottu> bsucomplab: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<arvind_khadri> pwolfe, grep core too :)
<dmsuperman_> bestpvp: "sudo gparted"
<genii> webcamwonder: Add to /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/init-top/usplash something like: TIMEOUT = 30   (or what number you like)    then rebuild the initramfs. You'll need the initramfs-tools installed
<arvind_khadri> dmsuperman_, gksu gparted bestpvp
<zee> if i have multiple ip addresses can i choose which one will be my public address when i surf
<pub> Does anyone have java working on ubuntu? like applets that run in firefox browser
<dmsuperman_> arvind_khadri: yeah, whoops I always forget that
<dmsuperman_> bestpvp: what he said, gksu not sudo
<arvind_khadri> dmsuperman_, thats ok :) happens
<webcamwonder> genii: where do you recommend, right at the end of the config file?
<bestpvp> it doesnt show up in cfdisk
<genii> webcamwonder: Yes. Make sure you have a newline at end of file
<sun01tech> solexious: this might help or give guidance:  http://www.twistedethics.com/2007/04/25/how-to-setup-kismet-in-ubuntu-704/     http://www.wi-fiplanet.com/tutorials/article.php/3595531
<arvind_khadri> bestpvp, sudo cfdisk /dev/hda
<webcamwonder> genii: after the ending of the if?
<arvind_khadri> bestpvp, is that drive a new unformatted one??
<solexious> sun01tech: thank you
<PoGzTImz> can some1 pls help me with 3D graphics acceleration?
<dmsuperman_> I have a nvidia 7900 GS KO video card. I have downloaded several different versions of the driver, all of which have (at some point in time) worked, so it's not that they're incompatible. Whenever I reboot, I have low settings mode. Stopping X, reinstalling the driver (even the same one I already have downloaded), and starting X again makes the whole thing run smoothly. Once I reboot again, however, I must run through this proces
<genii> webcamwonder: put the entry before the if
<bug71> how do select a specific session to view on a cd that has multiple sessions?
<genii> webcamwonder: On a separate line
<pwolfe> that just returns coretemp-isa-0000, but not the temp itself
<fsabrina> testing
<webcamwonder> genii: ok, using a previous guide, I did try usplash_write "TIMEOUT 120" and also tried /sbin/usplash...
<pwolfe> dmsuperman, that sounds like you have remnants of old drivers
<webcamwonder> genii: didn't seem to work
<webcamwonder> genii: drops to console after mouning swap
<arvind_khadri> dmsuperman_,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=418064
<dmsuperman_> pwolfe: already removed every single nvidia related package and uninstalled completely, to no avail
<jos1> ﻿ does anyone know of a way to transfer mp3s from a linux box to a ps3 over a network?
<dmsuperman_> arvind_khadri: not related to my problem...at least from what I can tell. I'm almost positive it's not my xorg.conf
<dmsuperman_> arvind_khadri: thanks though :D
<genii> webcamwonder: Doesn't sound like some usplash issue
<webcamwonder> genii: is it suppose to be in the format of TIMEOUT = 120 or usplash_write "TIMEOUT 120"?
<bestpvp> how do i mount /dev/sdd?
<dmsuperman_> !mount | bestpvp
<ubottu> bestpvp: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<dmsuperman_> bestpvp: it basically boils down to mount -t TYPE /dev/sdd /mount_point
<dmsuperman_> bestpvp: where TYPE is usually vfat for FAT32, ntfs-3g for NTFS, ext3, etc.
<genii> webcamwonder: According to manpage of usplash_write, for that command is TIMEOUT 120              for instance. But I'm not talking of the usplash directly. I'm speaking of the config file initramfs will use to configure it. Where the syntax there is TIMEOUT = 120
<webcamwonder> genii: ok, let me give timeout=120 a shot and rebuild my image
<webcamwonder> genii: thanks for your help
<coldboot|home> Does anyone know of a third-party repository without stupidly out of date ffmpeg and mplayer?
<genii> webcamwonder: np. I hope it takes. I'll be here a little while longer
<joshritger> dmsuperman: that will not work, it mentioned linux header problems, I believe that is what was updated today, anyway to go back to the previous version?
<bestpvp> so after cfdisk u can mount?
<dmsuperman_> coldboot|home: as far as I know ffmpeg's last update was like 2001 or 2002
<coldboot|home> dmsuperman_: Yes, that's what's reflected in the Ubuntu packages, they update subversion every now and then.
<dmsuperman_> bestpvp: you can mount any disk any time, so long as it has a filesystem
<dmsuperman_> coldboot|home: on sourceforge the last update is like 2001 i think...i've never really had problems with it so i never feel the need to update anyway :P
<joshritger> dmsuperman_: ﻿that will not work, it mentioned linux header problems, I believe that is what was updated today, anyway to go back to the previous version?
<bestpvp> so if i wanted to mount ext3 /dev/sdd what would i tpye?
<dmsuperman_> joshritger: you mean roll back updates? There's no way as far as I know
<dmsuperman_> bestpvp: mount -t ext3 /dev/sdd /PATH/TO/MOUNT/POINT
<dmsuperman_> bestpvp: the mount point is usually a folder inside /media
<joshritger> there are alot of issues with dependencies with what was updated, envy wont install because build-essential wont install
<Metatron^> can anyone suggest how to get my xorg setup, old ati card, no gnome, xorg.conf has all default vaules, no values for card, have tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and sudo xdebconfigurator, the later seems to show correct values but they are not added to xorg.conf
<Yumari> I have a Geforce 6600 GT.  When I got into Visual Effects and select normal or extra I get a error saying "The Composite extension is not available".  any ideas?
<dmsuperman_> Metatron^: perhaps it's just auto-detecting correctly?
<dmsuperman_> I have a nvidia 7900 GS KO video card. I have downloaded several different versions of the driver, all of which have (at some point in time) worked, so it's not that they're incompatible. Whenever I reboot, I have low settings mode. Stopping X, reinstalling the driver (even the same one I already have downloaded), and starting X again makes the whole thing run smoothly. Once I reboot again, however, I must run through this proces
<Metatron^> dmsuperman_: other distro's i get an xorg with ati driver, or mach64 driver, and im missing a higher resolution i can run on other distro's
<PoGzTImz> is there a way i can test 3D graphics in Ubuntu?
<bestpvp> well it has a linux partion
<coldboot|home> dmsuperman_: They don't use sourceforge. Nevermind.
<Metatron^> im dling the flglxr driver now, but without the basic driver im dubious
<bestpvp> but it says wrong filesystem
<webcamwonder> ok, thats weird
<webcamwonder> that didn't work either
<bestpvp> logical linux
<genii> webcamwonder: :(
<webcamwonder> genii: yeah :(
<mrealtime> Any reason why knetworkmanager keeps requiring me to choose Hex key instead of passphrase?
<webcamwonder> genii: I am on ubuntu through wubi, any connections?
<webcamwonder> genii: ok nvm, I guess I can live with the console
<webcamwonder> genii: lived long enough with it while programming on windows
<acee1234> firefox 3 seems to be truncating several websites im trying to view and ie views them just fine. any fixes for these issues? drop down menus also dont always come to the top layer
<genii> webcamwonder: dO YOU KNOW HOW TO APPLY PATCHES?
<genii> Bah capslock
<pizzledizzle> oh hai
<webcamwonder> genii: by patches you mean? I am fairly new to linux
<bug71> ﻿how do select a specific session to view on a cd that has multiple sessions?
<pizzledizzle> anyone know why when i try to play wmv files it goes really choppy?
<bestpvp> mount -t ext3 /dev/sdd /media/usb1
<mrealtime> pizzledizzle: low on memory?
<bestpvp> that wont work for some reason
<pizzledizzle> mrealtime, nope
<genii> webcamwonder: A patch is basically a change you want to make to a file, in a file of it's own. You apply that to the file you want to change. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/214271 has a patch which might fix your issue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 214271 in initramfs-tools "Usplash timeout too low in script/local_premount/resume : stop usplash" [Undecided,New]
<pizzledizzle> someone help. i got bunch of porn in wmv format and i can't watch it in linux :(
<webcamwonder> genii: yeah, patched many things in windows :p going to see the term first time in linux :P
<webcamwonder> pizzledizzle: do you have the codecs installed?
<chuck> hi, i'm getting this after running Gentoo's LDAP migration tools, any ideas?
<chuck> root@uranium:/usr/share/migrationtools# ldapadd -D "cn=manager,dc=unixpod,dc=com" -W -x -f /tmp/base.ldif
<chuck> Enter LDAP Password:
<chuck> adding new entry "dc=padl,dc=com"
<chuck> ldap_add: Server is unwilling to perform (53) additional info: no global superior knowledge
<FloodBot3> chuck: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<axisys> is there a pkg for djbdns ?
<pizzledizzle> webcamwonder, i don't know which codecs to install. i installed few gstream codecs i think
<|Juan|> I have a main user whos session I keep always open. Then I have a second user for anyone else who wants to use the computer. Since I upgraded to Hardy, whenever the second user logs in after my user's session is locked, it comes to a point when that second user is taken to the gdm screen, re-authenticates and continues with its session while mine is killed.
<axisys> apt-cache search djbdns did not find any
<webcamwonder> pizzledizzle: I personally prefer just getting vlc, you don't require installing other codecs
<punzada> vlc & mplayer are both win
<webcamwonder> pizzledizzle: Also make sure that the videos you are trying to watch are indeed not choppy really
<webcamwonder> punzada: i agree mplayer and vlc and kill any other players out there
<pizzledizzle> webcamwonder, i tried vlc too. same result. it starts ok but then when there's a lot of motion it gets choppy
<webcamwonder> pizzledizzle: Have you played this file perfectly on another media player somewhere else?
<pizzledizzle> works fine on windows
<newbee617> a quesion , anyone uses f-spot to upload pictures to picasa? when i upload 500 pictures ,the f-spot crashes
<pizzledizzle> webcamwonder, er it's fine on windows
<lvlefisto> There is a vulnerability on firefox
<MasterShrek> anyone konw how i can put linuxmce on ubuntu 8.04?
<bestpvp> hey how do i mount format dev/sdd to ext3?
<lvlefisto> when is it planned to fix it in the port for ubuntu?
<webcamwonder> pizzledizzle: are you trying to seek the file in vlc?
<acee1234> ie>FF?
<pizzledizzle> webcamwonder, i tried with seeking and without. same deal
<webcamwonder> pizzledizzle: this is where my linux knowledge ends, sorry :(
<webcamwonder> genii: so you suggest me applying this patch to the scripts/resume?
<genii> webcamwonder: First I would make a backup, but yes
<Jack_Sparrow>  bestpvp if you are trying to fromat sdd to ext3 use gparted or mkfs
<newbee617> anyone uses f-spot?
<metalpres> ok, so the question thats been answered a billion times, can someone just give me a quick opinion,  is there really any benefit to using the amd64 version over the i386 version?, and is there any drawbacks?
<webcamwonder> genii: given that it is not hampering my proficiency in any manner, would it be advisable to not?
<gaten> pizzledizzle:  u can convert wmvs to avis like this:  mencoder FILE.WMV -ofps 23.976 -ovc lavc -oac copy -o FILE.AVI
<orphean> metalpres: benefit would be able to access all installed ram (ie, you have 4 gigs, you can use 4 gigs). there might be possible drivers issues depending on your hardware however I have not run into them yet (which doesn't mean they don't exist)
<orphean> metalpres: if you don't have 4 gigs or more of memory there's not much point for now imo.
<webcamwonder> genii: ok second question, is it normal for automount to take ages for a usb drive of 30 gigs?
<genii> webcamwonder: If it fails horribly you can boot to recovery mode, reinstate the original file and rerun the initramfs
<genii> webcamwonder: No.
<webcamwonder> ok, I will give this a shot later on
<bestpvp> how do u start QTParted?
<metalpres> orphean: ok thanks,  thats kind of what i was thinking
<webcamwonder> genii: and does the automount mount fat32 as readonly in hardy by default?
<genii> webcamwonder: Offhand I can't recall default vfat mount options
<theLichKing> how do i start the wpa_supplicant service?
<webcamwonder> genii: wait, so gnome-volume-mount still uses my fstab for automount?
<genii> webcamwonder: Yes.
<theLichKing> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bestpvp> !QTParted
<ubottu> Factoid qtparted not found
<webcamwonder> genii: and, would automount fall back to readonly mount if it detected some corrupt filesystem or the partition was marked as dirty>?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<Yumari> i need a program that, on boot, will convert my hard drive from whatever format it is to Fat32 or NTFS.  Any suggestions?
<bug71> ﻿I recently upgraded to ubuntu 8.04.  Previously, if I inserted a cd that had mixed 'sessions' (data on one, audio on the other), I was prompted on what I wanted to do (listen to music or browse files).  That doesn't happen under 8.04, and I can't figure out how to get to the data files, only the audio tracks are available.  How do I get the old functionality back?
<bestpvp> !mkfs
<ubottu> Factoid mkfs not found
<onthefence928> hey does anybody know how to make linux mount a drive as soon as it boots?
<Jack_Sparrow> Yumari All I can ask is why?
<genii> webcamwonder: Yes, default behaviour normally in corrupt scenario is to mount rw if possible (for almost all fs)
<new2linux> hey guys, how to download all the repositories for ubuntu? i mean all the updates or certain updates, for future use without having to download it again
<onthefence928> as in part of teh boot process
<genii> webcamwonder: ro   rather
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Bob_Sagot> Question: How do I access the screens and graphics tool in 8.04?
<webcamwonder> ontheface928: you need to place the config in your fstab
<Jack_Sparrow> onthefence928 create a mount point and add it to fstab
<onthefence928> Jack_Sparrow: ok, and how do i do that exactly?
<bestpvp> gees 15 years of linux and still had to deal with a simple drive
<webcamwonder> genii: any chances of dosfsck completely corrupting the data on my external hdd?
<acee1234> how do i get IE installed on ubuntu, i have my reasons.?
<Jack_Sparrow> onthefence928 create a mount point sudo mkdir /media/descriptivenameofwhatisonthedrive
<genii> webcamwonder: No idea on that
<rj> what happened to the network manager  on 7.4 my wireless worked  7.10 and beyond does not.
<bestpvp> y can't linux get away from the commands
<Jack_Sparrow> onthefence928 what partition is it.. sda1 or what?
<webcamwonder> genii: great thanks, and it might seem as if I am too nagging, but few more questions
<webcamwonder> genii: if fine with you
<Jack_Sparrow> onthefence928 sudo fdisk -l   if you need to look
<genii> webcamwonder: Almost midnight here and need sleep soon :) But if they are brief or so
<webcamwonder> genii: want to get started on programming in linux
<Jack_Sparrow> acee1234 /join #winehq
<webcamwonder> genii: background of C++ (noob almost), c# and VB.net... recommendations?
<bestpvp> or maybe god just cursed me with a pos brain :(
<devil> hello
<genii> webcamwonder: I'd suggest visiting #ubuntu-devel and enquiring along the C/C++ veins then
<Jack_Sparrow> webcamwonder bash and python
<webcamwonder> jack_sparrow: bash is the linux shell if I am not mistaken?
<s_spiff> yup
<genii> webcamwonder: A lot of things are scripted in bash on linux
<Jack_Sparrow> webcamwonder scripting is quite useful and will be easy place to see some progress as you learn linux general commands
<webcamwonder> jack_sparrow, and what about more... robust like... rapid application development... using GUI and stuff?
<|Juan|> I have a main user whos session I keep always open. Then I have a second user for anyone else who wants to use the computer. Since I upgraded to Hardy, whenever the second user logs in after my user's session is locked, it comes to a point when that second user is taken to the gdm screen, re-authenticates and continues with its session while mine is killed. Help please
<Jack_Sparrow> webcamwonder there way pyqt
<webcamwonder> jack_sparrow: pardon me?
<bestpvp> someone shoot me
<Jack_Sparrow> webcamwonder pyqt  it is a qucik gui rapid deployment setup..  I hate to say google it .. but I dont have a link handy
<Ne0_WizArd> HELLO
<chuck> 0/w 30
<Jack_Sparrow> webcamwonder sorry for the typing but I smushed a finger today
<Ne0_WizArd> i got a question how can i speedup my internet speed ?!?
<webcamwonder> Jack_Sparrow: oh, I guess I am good with that... I do ask people to google things as well :d...
<Jack_Sparrow> I try to avoid telling people that
<genii> Ne0_WizArd: For firefox, the addon fasterfox works quite well to tweak
<Ne0_WizArd> thanks and where can i get that
<webcamwonder> Jack_Sparrow: Qt would be the development towards KDE environment? What about Gnome an dGDE?
<Metatron^> Ne0_WizArd: what connection do you have?  obvious answer, buy more bandwith,  tweaking mtu can help sometimes, but is usually handled automatically correctly
<Ne0_WizArd> i have cable
<Jack_Sparrow> webcamwonder things are quite interchangeable these days. I run several kde apps in gnome like k3b and konversation
<Ne0_WizArd> but am not sure about the speed
<Metatron^> if mtu is incorrect, fixing can have a significant effect.
<Prose> is there a hard drive read/write test ?
<webcamwonder> Jack_Sparrow: hmm thanks...
<holycow> .
<Jack_Sparrow> webcamwonder ig you are in gnome.. apt-get something like ksudoku..  just for fun
<Jack_Sparrow> if
<Ne0_WizArd> the thing is that i an upgrading to the newest version of ubuntu
<webcamwonder> and last (maybe not), is there a utility to easily see the free disk space in all the mounted points
<Ne0_WizArd> and it taking a long time
<webcamwonder> Jack_Sparrow: yeah using Wubi, was able to mess around with Ubuntu quite a lot
<jc__> EvilDennisR: I think you were helping me out this morn with my openoffice stuff - if so thanks I got it fixed finally
<genii> Ne0_WizArd: Apologies. Fasterfox is not available for version 3 of firefox, only version 2. But if you have that, can still get it, from: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1269
<s_spiff> Ne0_WizArd: if i may ask.. why do u wanna upgrade? and not a fresh install?
<Jack_Sparrow> webcamwonder df -h
<Metatron^> im running ubuntu without gnome, i need a file search utility but cant seem to find one, suggestions? something other than cat or grep with a gui, and options a result as text would be great
<webcamwonder> Jack_Sparrow: great, they should make a GUI assisted CLI
<Jack_Sparrow> webcamwonder Do a regular install asap
<linuxfce> ubuntu is fun
<Metatron^> maybe i need to get rox-filer
<Ne0_WizArd> s_spiff> do u think it would be better
<Ne0_WizArd> thanks genii
<genii> Ne0_WizArd: The speed on upgrade depends on other things. Primarily how close the repository is physically to you.
<Ne0_WizArd> mm
<webcamwonder> Jack_Sparrow: Just got into Ubuntu, wanted to rip it apart first in order to see its stability
<s_spiff> Ne0_WizArd: well.. quite a few complaints wrt upgrades.. doesn't  rule out issues in a fresh install, but A clean install seems more sensible to me. you can ofcourse back up your stuff and then do a fresh install.. and then restore your data.
<Ne0_WizArd> what would be best
<Ne0_WizArd> mmm
<Jack_Sparrow> webcamwonder hardware support is the big issue.. if you plan on using ubuntu and you are buying hardware it is easy. fighting an unsupported device is not fun
<Ne0_WizArd> the thing is that
<danbhfive> webcamwonder: I tried to make one, but the project is floundering atm
<danbhfive> webcamwonder: there are several other projects too...
<linuxfce> i always do a fresh install
<Ne0_WizArd> i updated my system today and after updating the system need a restart and i did after that my resolutiuon went all wrong why would that be
<Jack_Sparrow> webcamwonder when you setp your system.. create an extra partition for /home..  you will thank me later
<webcamwonder> Jack_Sparrow: and then mount it in my fstab?
<mrealtime> webcamwonder: they do make GUI assisted CLI
<Metatron^> Ne0_WizArd: the restricted vidoe driver might have gotten disabled
<linuxfce> im on my psp with pspirc
<jc__> I've got a spare HD I want to install windows on and make this computer a dual boot, is it easier to install windows with all the drives already installed and then reinstall grub, or remove my ubuntu drives, install windows and then tell grub where to find windows?
<webcamwonder> mrealtime: oh, the irony!
<Ne0_WizArd> i have already checked on that
<Ne0_WizArd> and it says that it is in use
<danbhfive> jc__: imho, the first option
<linuxfce> i type so slow on this thing
<Jack_Sparrow> webcamwonder dont bother with /home until you lose wubi...  you can do a regular install without setting up the extra /home but it isnt hard to do inside the installer
<genii> webcamwonder: Any more questions before I depart?
<s_spiff> Ne0_WizArd: edit xorg.conf to whatever resolution you want.. should become sticky.
<jc__> danbhfive: is that because windows will complain to much if it do it the second way?
<webcamwonder> genii: no not now, thank you very much for your help
<Jack_Sparrow> jc__ just install windows and fix grub..
<afallenhope> anyone able to help me out? I checked the forums and I'm a bit lost. With the sony eye toy... when I try to insert the module I get the following message:insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/extra/ov51x-jpeg.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module
<genii> webcamwonder: You're welcome and best of luck
<metalpres> is ff3 final in the hardy repos yet or is it still a seperate install?
<danbhfive> jc__: no, grub will complain
<Ne0_WizArd> s_spiff i dont know how to do that
<s_spiff> metalpres: its in the repos already
<webcamwonder> genii: thank you, I don't remember how long ago I had this much of fun playuing with OS :D
<metalpres> sweet
<s_spiff> do u have nvidia?
<Flannel> jc__: Windows doesn't pay attention to GRUB in your MBR and overwrites it.  The other way around, GRUB plays nice.  But you just have to reinstall GRUB to your MBR if you install windows later
<Ne0_WizArd> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> webcamwonder it gets even better...
<Metatron^> Ne0_WizArd: open term and type xrandr, it will show the resolutions it thinks are avialable
<Metatron^> xrandr --help might help too
<Ne0_WizArd> ok
<jc__> Jack_Sparrow: danbhfive : Oh OK then thats what I'll do, There's a webpage in the ubuntu docs that will tell me how to reinstall grub right? should I back up the current grub before I do anything?
<Ne0_WizArd> and what do i do next
<Metatron^> if your resolution isnt shown, something happend to xorg or the driver
<Jack_Sparrow> jc__ dont worry about grub
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<webcamwonder> Jack_Sparrow: ok, now do you have any experience in the field of video editing?
<Ne0_WizArd> it does show 800x600
<Jack_Sparrow> webcamwonder tons.. but I cheat and dual boot
<danbhfive> !fixgrub > jc__
<Flannel> jc__: Its only overwriting a small part of GRUB, so your menu config will be untouched, etc
<s_spiff> Ne0_WizArd: ok great.. open up a terminal and enter : sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.confback  then go to System > Admin > Nvidia Server Settings
<webcamwonder> Jack_Sparrow: doesn't matter, got vista on my laptop... here is myt problem
<Flannel> jc__: first link that Ubotu just gave will give you instructions on fixing it
<gooody> how can i share drives in a network?
<afallenhope> Anyone got any ideas
<Zoiks> I am playing around with virtualbox. Is there anyway that I can get virtualbox to virtualise an already installed xp partition
<webcamwonder> Jack_Sparrow: PVR produces non-standard TS files... with varialble frames rates skipping from 24000/1001 - 30000/1001
<Jack_Sparrow> !samba > gooody
<jc__> cool thanks
<webcamwonder> Jack_Sparrow: tried almost eveyrhting, quick way to fix it without reencoding?
<Metatron^> !samba >Metatron^
<Jack_Sparrow> webcamwonder if the pvr isnt giving you a standard ts file you will need to re-encode.. I dont know a way around it.
<webcamwonder> Jack_Sparrow, aww that almost means hours and hours to waste...
<Jack_Sparrow> webcamwonder my pioneer works just fine
<webcamwonder> Jack_Sparrow: ok, reencoding preferred software?
<|Juan|> I have a main user whos session I keep always open. Then I have a second user for anyone else who wants to use the computer. Since I upgraded to Hardy, whenever the second user logs in after my user's session is locked, it comes to a point when that second user is taken to the gdm screen, re-authenticates and continues with its session while mine is killed. Help please
<Jack_Sparrow> webcamwonder I have two pvrs both pioneer.. that give me great files.. I use studio8 for most things.
<afallenhope> don't know how but I seemed to have fixed it
<afallenhope> thanks for nothin lol.
<robuntu> I installed the latest video drivers via Envy, but when i restart it brings up the nvidia splash screen and it hiccups a little and then it puts me in low graphics mode and refers to the xorg.conf.failsafe config file.
<Jack_Sparrow> webcamwonder There are some hard core command line tools but they are not very user friendly
<rungss> anyone upgraded to Firefox 3 Release in Hardy???
<webcamwonder> Jack_Sparrow Actually I am kinda in love with mencoder
<Jack_Sparrow> webcamwonder ffmpg
<gooody> ﻿Jack_Sparrow: can i view shared folders in windows here in my ubuntu system?
<webcamwonder> gooody: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> gooody I sent you the link for samba
<hittingpilot> hello, i'm having having system freezing problems since i installed compiz manager
<Bob_Sagot> I need help, I cant configure my laptop's onboard screen to display the GUI when I install the nvidia driver
<Jack_Sparrow> gooody if you are talking about partitions on the same computer.. that is didfferent
<gooody> ﻿Jack_Sparrow: i am more familiar with the windows way of sharing folders in a network.
<|Juan|> I have a main user whos session I keep always open. Then I have a second user for anyone else who wants to use the computer. Since I upgraded to Hardy, whenever the second user logs in after my user's session is locked, it comes to a point when that second user is taken to the gdm screen, re-authenticates and continues with its session while mine is killed. Help please
<Jack_Sparrow> gooody this isnt windows..  read up on samba.. it isnt hard
<gooody> ﻿Jack_Sparrow: OK. thanks for the support. i'll try using samba.
<Jack_Sparrow> webcamwonder I am at the end of a long day here 15 hours or so.. I am calling it a night
<webcamwonder> Jack_Sparrow Awesome! Thanks for all your help!
<Jack_Sparrow> 'np
<Metatron^> how can i enable restriced video driver from command line
<webcamwonder> So any other Linux Literate left? :d
<pub> Does anyone have java working on ubuntu? like applets that run in firefox browser
<Daisuke_Laptop> you start by not using envy - it's responsible for eating children and burning villages
<Daisuke_Laptop> !info sun-java6-plugin | pub
<ubottu> pub: sun-java6-plugin (source: sun-java6): The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-06-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<hittingpilot> ﻿hello, i'm having having system freezing problems since i installed compiz manager
<orphean> Metatron^: For nVidia: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new for ATI: apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx OR (if you have a newer card) apt-get-install xorg-driver-fglrx-envy
<armon> hi,all, I have a serial port, under windows it works, but under Ubuntu7.10, it doesn't work~any idea?
<Metatron^> ok dling fglrx now (not envy) envy doesnt work on this card
<Metatron^> its ati
<Metatron^> and its very old
<hittingpilot> armon:what's the problem?
<blknyte> I don't have one specifically
<Alecsandro> howi can exit the grafic mode and log on terminal mode?
<robuntu> ﻿I installed the latest video drivers via Envy, but when i restart it brings up the nvidia splash screen and it hiccups a little and then it puts me in low graphics mode and refers to the xorg.conf.failsafe config file.
<pub> <Daisuke_Laptop> ; i already attempted to install that
<armon> hittingpilot,  my serial port under windows can send and recive signals , but under ubuntu7.10 can't send or recive anything
<pub> it doesn't work :/
<jc__> Hey one more quick question about install windows an the second HD, I currently have ubuntu installed in a raid (software raid, not fake raid) and my /boot is also on the raid, that shouldn't be a problem should it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Metatron^ The 'fglrx'driver does not support cards earlier than the 9500.
<Danish989> where is the 'what is the best' channel? I forgot the name ..
<pub> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 47 not upgraded.          how do i ugrade via terminal?
<Jack_Sparrow> jc__ yes.. I would expect problems
<orphean> pub: sudo aptitude safe-upgrade is one method.
<MSVU123> hello, i have a question
<danbhfive> pub dist-upgrade
<Danish989> What was the name of the room with the 'what is' bot?
<will01> i plugged my friends zune into a hardy 64 bit installation. it wasnt detected at all by the os, but now it doesnt work, any ideas as to what mighta went wrong/
<jc__> Jack_Sparrow: bummer, ok what kind of problems?
<Alecsandro> robuntu: but envyhave the 169 driver and nvidia site hada 173 ..
<armon> hittingpilot, I used  dmesg | grep ttyS* ,   serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A, serial8250: ttyS2 at I/O 0x3e8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A,is it correct?
<soldats> Alecsandro: press and hold "ctrl+alt+f3" this will get you a terminal when you want to get back to the gui press "ctrl+alt+f7"
<Jack_Sparrow> jc__ I could not beging to guess.. but I can almost guarantee.. it will not go smoothly
<pub> alright, thank you orphean ` danbhfive
<Danish989> can anyone tell me what the name of the room was with the bot that tells you what the best application is, by the poll?
<MSVU123> i have two graphics cards on my system (Stamina & Speed) when i tried to move from one to the other the system adjusted the resolution by itself and now i only can use a small window in the centre of the screen, how can i change that ?? or is there is system restore point ??
<Jack_Sparrow> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<zack1403> hey all, what is the best way to find out if my microphone is working properly?  Skype cant detect it and I'm not sure how to test it
<devil> hey zack
<zack1403> hi
<devil> type alsamixer
<devil> in the console
<jc__> Jack_Sparrow: because of the raid I'm guessing, when I set up this machine I had read mixed reports about including /boot in the raid, in the end it made sense to do it, but I know when I install windows it going to see three different drives not a raid
<devil> wait you want to test it, go to applications -> sound and video -> sound recorder
<devil> that should help you test
<MSVU123> hello any help !!! plzzzzzzzzzz
<robuntu> I just installed the latest version of video drivers via Envy but when i reboot the nvidia splash screen comes up, hicups a little then goes into lo graphics mode, and then refers to the xorg.conf.failsafe.
<zack1403> devil: excellent thank you for your help!
<armon>  I used  dmesg | grep ttyS* ,   serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A, serial8250: ttyS2 at I/O 0x3e8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A,is it correct?
<gaminggeek> MSVU123: whats your problem?
<zack1403> devil: looks like its  not being detected :\
<devil> you're welcome
<devil> oh
<MSVU123> ﻿i have two graphics cards on my system (Stamina & Speed) when i tried to move from one to the other the system adjusted the resolution by itself and now i only can use a small window in the centre of the screen, how can i change that ?? or is there is system restore point ??
<gaminggeek> hmm that odd
<devil> then you probably need to mess around. system->preferences - > sound
<robuntu> any ideas?
<devil> zack> does it give you an error message or just doesn't do anything?
<gaminggeek> go to the screen res screen dialog and see if changing it to say 1042 and then back again works
<MSVU123> i just wanna go back to my old resolution !!
<anmar> Hey guys. I am on ubuntu hardy and when I play a youtube movie, sounds doesn't come out of rhythmic box until I quite firefox.  Shouldn't we be able to play both at the same time? Not sure if this is a setting or a bug. Help?
<gaminggeek> What graphics card are they?
<zack1403> devil: it just doesnt give me any sound
<gaminggeek> nvidia?
<robuntu> nvidia
<devil> zack > just go to console , type alsamixer
<zack1403> devil: ill chec dmesg to see if its detected period
<zack1403> no levels in alsamixer
<devil> hit tab
<devil> and check for the microphone options
<MSVU123> i moved to Nividia
<robuntu> ﻿I just installed the latest version of video drivers via Envy but when i reboot the nvidia splash screen comes up, hicups a little then goes into lo graphics mode, and then refers to the xorg.conf.failsafe.
<gaminggeek> robuntu: are you having the same problem as MSVU123?
<MSVU123> like there is 2 graphics cards
<MSVU123> and you can move between them using a button
<robuntu> gaminggeek: no, lol
<MSVU123> i don't know if that helps
<zack1403> devil: there is a full bar for the mic section but no bars in the two input source areas
<gaminggeek> robuntu: dont use ENVY its bad
<devil> just press spacebar
<devil> when you are on the mic
<robuntu> gaminggeek: what should i use?
<devil> having volume doesn't necessarily mean its enabled
<gaminggeek> just the ubuntu package
<MSVU123> how to go to screen ??
<unavailable> so has anyone fixed the sound in trackmania??
<robuntu> gaminggeek: how do i use the ubuntu package now
<gaminggeek> unavailable: are you using wine to play trackmainia
<unavailable> yep
<MSVU123> i couldn't it only has 800 x 600
<zack1403> devil: it doesnt do anything when i hit space bar, it does for the two capture sections though
<selocol> hi
<MSVU123> and 600 x 460
<devil> well boost up the capture sections
<gaminggeek> MSVU123: hmm that odd
<jc__> robuntu: I've never had a problem with Envy, but if its giving you problems I would remove it and revert back to the official nvidia drivers
<unavailable> gaminggeek yep
<pub> orphean ` danbhfive         http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml
<selocol> i keep on losing my wireless internet connection? can someone help me out? i entered essid, selected WPA personal and input a key. this works, but after a while, i lose my connection
<pub> when i go here, it says STart: applet not initialized
<gaminggeek> unavailable: ask in #winehq
<pub> does anyone have JAva working on ubuntu?  ?
<dmseg> <selocol> please xplain well
<Jack_Sparrow> jc__ envy from online is different than envyng from our repos
<unavailable> thx
<robuntu> jc__: how the old ones were giving me issues as well
<gaminggeek> MSVU123: are you using the nvidia driver?
<dmseg> <pub> icedtea is jave platfrom on linux
<robuntu> jc__: what do you recomend
<jc__> true, I've only used envyng from our repos
<MSVU123> yeah
<ls> i installed java on my system
<zack1403> devil: i just have louder static now :)
<gaminggeek> MSVU123: try using nvidia settings
<pub> dmseg, must i restart after i sudo apt-get it ?
<Jack_Sparrow> jc__ once they use envy from online, the results are VERY mixed after that
<selocol> dmseg: i gave all the details already. i just input my connection details in the properties window of wireless connections, but after a while, i lose my connection
<robuntu> ﻿ ﻿I just installed the latest version of video drivers via Envy but when i reboot the nvidia splash screen comes up, hicups a little then goes into lo graphics mode, and then refers to the xorg.conf.failsafe.
<devil> even i had the same problem i tried a lot of permutations and combinations in alsamixer
<devil> before i got it to work
<devil> try enabling only one capture
<gaminggeek> btw anyone here with an intel sound card got it to work
<jc__> robuntu: use the envy command to remove it
<devil> if that doesn't work try the other
<dmseg> <pub> afetr an apt-get install you will have to restar your system in order to invoke init.d
<robuntu> to remove the drivers?
<robuntu> jc__:
<gaminggeek> I followed something in the forum because my sound was barley audible and now I have no sound :/
<jc__> Jack_Sparrow: so it sounds like even removing envy can cause problems?
<zack1403> devil: ah gotcha, ill give it some different combinations
<ls> help me on installing mac os x in ubuntu using vmware software
<Jack_Sparrow> jc__ It doesnt remove cleanly..
<gaminggeek> ls I have heard that mac os doesnt like working in a VM but I could be wroung
<Marshal> Any one got info on Ubucon Ohio 08?
<webcamwonder> Awesome, My PVR drive just died
<dmseg> <selocol> do youcahnge in distance ort is it atime out to your ap
<devil> anyone here has experience with nvidia card on ubuntu and dual displays?
<gaminggeek> I do
<devil> i got xinerama enabled and compiz doesn't work
<gaminggeek> whats your problem devil?
<dmseg> <devil> ndivia will cause a lot of problems in xorg
<gaminggeek> IIRC xinerama doesnt work with nvidia they have thier own version
<selocol> dmseg: im not sure what you mean by change in distance. my apps timeout, yeah
<devil> the moment i turn xinerama off, i am able to use hardware acceleration
<Jack_Sparrow> devil Do yo have an nvidia video card?
<gaminggeek> devil: turn it off
<devil> yeah there is a bug, was wondering if anyone knows workarounds for it
<robuntu> Does anyone have recomendations on how to install the latest Nvidia drivers, ive had issues with envy and using just the .run files, i always get reverted to low graphics mode
<jc__> robuntu: try envy --uninstall-all, and backup your xorg conf file
<devil> jack> yes i do.
<devil> 8800 GTS
<gaminggeek> devil: and go into the nvidia setting gui and try set it up in there its alot easier
<pub> dmseg,. http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml can you go to that page and see what happens
<then> wazzup?
<devil> yup did that
<pub> dmseg, i have been trying to get java to work for 3 days now
<Jack_Sparrow> devil xinerama cannot work with compiz (or any other composite manager) on nvidia
<robuntu> jc__: than what
<then> indonesian here??
<devil> ok so i guess thats it. have to live without compiz
<ls> gaminggeek : i heard that it's possible to install mac os x using vmware
<devil> till nvidia fixes it up or something
<bazhang> !id | then
<ubottu> then: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<gaminggeek> ls: ok then
<gaminggeek> ls: look on google that might have a tutorial or something that you can follow
<jc__> robuntu: that is supposed to remove the driver and revert back to the normal one, but I've heard it does not always work, but I would give it a try anyway
<devil> anyone found it weird that there is no Opera in the package manager, or is it something wrong with my version?
<Jack_Sparrow> devil opera has issues
<jbroome> go download it from their site
<Jack_Sparrow> it was pulled from hardy
<devil> i find firefox pretty sluggish,
<zack1403> devil: even ff 3?
<Jack_Sparrow> devil dont expect to get flash running with opera...
<jc__> robuntu: after that you should be able to select the official restricted driver from system>administration>hardware drivers
<devil> yup and i got a  quad core with 4 gigs,
<plop1234> Ubucon 08 info?
<then> http://www.style-arena.jp/harajuku/2008/04/week4/h002.jpg
<then> want 2 see me??
<devil> maybe its just Xorg messing things up, since in Xinerama, none of the hardware acceleration works, so could be that too
<mage> hey whats the script that does the startup? like before run-parts on /etc/rc2.d/
<Zoiks> My flash support in firefox is not working. But it used to :(
<devil> jack> thats weird
<devil> flash works fine in opera
<pub> dmseg, i have been trying to get java to work for 3 days now
<pub> dmseg,. http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml can you go to that page and see what happens
<Jack_Sparrow> devil Lots of people coomplaining about it
<devil> i'm actually watchin youtube on it right now
<devil> oh ok, could be
<webcamwonder> Jack_Sparrow, you still planning to stay online?
<Jack_Sparrow> webcamwonder Having a drink and kicking it until the wife gets home
<webcamwonder> Jack_Sparrow wow :|, ok quick question, you know the syntax for direct stream copy for video and audio in ffmpeg?
<Jack_Sparrow> webcamwonder no but the youtube-dl.py script may have a clue...
<Jack_Sparrow> !find youtube
<ubottu> Found: libwebservice-youtube-perl, youtube-dl
<Jack_Sparrow> !info youtube-dl
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube.com. In component universe, is extra. Version 2008.01.24-1 (hardy), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB
<josef_> guys want to ask is there a prg that convert ogv to mpg or not
<webcamwonder> Jack_Sparrow hmm thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> webcamwonder sorry it isnt a better answer
<webcamwonder> Jack_Sparrow google is my friend
<webcamwonder> Jack_Sparrow want to say it as more relationships, but that would truly be weird
<nigel> hello
<generic> why nautilus is used for
<Jack_Sparrow> generic file manager mostly
<generic> how i manage files
<gaminggeek> e
<jbroome> i'd use nautilus
<buymytoasters> evening gents
<nigel> anyone know anything about sasc-ng?
<buymytoasters> and gentettes
<webcamwonder> !find ffmpeggui
<ubottu> Package/file ffmpeggui does not exist in hardy
<Jack_Sparrow> nice try
<webcamwonder> Yea, found one on videohelp, wanted to give it a shot :d
<Jack_Sparrow> webcamwonder there is another tool for video off the web  I am trying to think of the name
<|Joker|> is someone help me out? i didn't get whats going on.. i just install linux distro in my machine.. but somehow my machine its not going to be stable.. its shutdown itself..  can someone help
<Jack_Sparrow> !info miro
<ubottu> miro (source: miro): GTK+ based RSS video aggregator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 1908 kB, installed size 7316 kB
<mitchell> anyne uses squid here?
<nigel> so nobody can answer anything about sasc-ng?
<webcamwonder> !info konverter
<ubottu> Package konverter does not exist in hardy
<brian__> hey all
<brian__> for some reason, when i compile modules not available in the repos by hand, they get put in the wrong dir, and when i try to modprobe i get "module not found"
<blknyte> anyone have a recommendation for Ubuntu Groupware?
<brian__> blknyte: im messing with kolab server.  i find it to be the only truly open source flavor
<nigel> wow, friendly room. you people are a credit as to why i should stick to xp!
<zack1403> devil: using alsamixer i had to flip the source from the jack to the built in mic. youre a life saver!!
<blknyte> hmmm - thanks
<mitchell> anyne uses squid here?
<buymytoasters> Common causes for the destop v8.04 live cd to hang up?  Did the hash check thingy, burned it with infrarecorder, and it hangs up whenever I try to do anything with the CD.
<webcamwonder> buymytoaster how much RAM do youahve?
<buymytoasters> 512mb
<buymytoasters> HP laptop, old pentium 4 (northwood core)
<webcamwonder> Does it hang or does it lag?
<buymytoasters> hangs.  CD drive spins uselessly, nothing happens on screen.  When I eject the CD it gives me the boot cd error and I have to restart
<Jack_Sparrow> buymytoasters Do you get to the desktop? or you dont get it to run live session at all?
<choudesh> buymytoasters, when you see the boot screen/splash screen - hit F6 to edit the properties and take out the 'quiet --' and tell me where it stops
<Jack_Sparrow> buymytoasters To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<kininja> buymytoasters Maybe it's fscking?
<webcamwonder> !find super
<ubottu> Found: openbsd-inetd, xinetd, cm-super, cm-super-minimal, cm-super-x11 (and 19 others)
<android6011_> robble
<buymytoasters> Going to try the quiet and splash fix.  One more question before I go, how would I determine if my cd drive is at fault?  I've had this issue one other time (trying to install fallout 1 ;) )
<Jack_Sparrow> buymytoasters dell and hp really need the cd burned at a very slow speed..
<buymytoasters> I did it at 10x, slow enough?
<webcamwonder> Didn't you already verify the md5sum as well?
<Jack_Sparrow> buymytoasters dell or hp?
<buymytoasters> did verify md5sum
<buymytoasters> HP
<webcamwonder> after burn before burn?
<Jack_Sparrow> buymytoasters It seems stupid that even with md5 being right that burning slow would make a difference.. but it does..
<buymytoasters> before, when I try and check cd integrity (or however its worded) it hangs
<bastard> hi!
<jbroome> !hi|bastard
<ubottu> bastard: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<webcamwonder> I think that mught be your problem
<Jack_Sparrow> buymytoasters if it does not pass integrity test you need to reburn
<buymytoasters> Hmmm, will reburn at 1x then
<robotgeek> hi, i have kubuntu hardy installed. my computer has 4gb of ram (bios reports so). how come free -m does not report 4 gb. !pastebin is here: http://pastebin.com/d45696b63
<Jack_Sparrow> buymytoasters 4x should be fine
<Jack_Sparrow> robotgeek you should see 3.4 or so
<jbroome> robotgeek: 32bit vs 64bit
<buymytoasters> looking forward to having Ubuntu breath new life into this 6yo HP, thanks for the help folks.  Hopefully I won't be back too soon
<quicksilver_> Question: Why does ubuntu have so much junk installed, yet it leaves out great things like lmsensors? If you are going to have an OS with everything, you might as well include the necessities. :)
<Flannel> quicksilver_: #ubuntu-offtopic would be a better place for that question
<Jack_Sparrow> quicksilver_ comments and opinions belong in #ubuntu-offtopic
<robotgeek> jbroome, Jack_Sparrow : so unless i move to 64bit, i wont see the extra gb?
<quicksilver_> Not that the bluetooth thing isnt fantastic.. I mean, I almost pretended to use it once.
<conkyGuy_> hey .. I just did an upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 (using the update manager ). now i'm having a weird problem : none of the menus open . I mean the application,places and system menus and even the menus inside applications (like the file menu) . When i click them there's a little flicker and the menu disappears ... any solutions ?
<quicksilver_> Oh, sorry about that. Thanks for the heads up
<Jack_Sparrow> robotgeek It is in use.. if you need to see the 4 gigs free .. install the server kernel
<webcamwonder> Jack_Sparrow any mind jogs with the ffmpeg gui?
<robotgeek> Jack_Sparrow: so, if i understand this right, ubuntu is using it, just displaying it incorrectly?
<Jack_Sparrow> robotgeek the desktop kernel will only show you 3.4 or so...  but it is not lost..
<Rael420> hi could someone please give me a hand. I just installed ubuntu and cannot connect to my wifi. I can connect to the internet by plugging directly into the router with an ethernet cable. i have an atheros wireless card
<Rael420> it does not list any wireless networks in the network manager
<robotgeek> Jack_Sparrow: thanks.
<mage> hrm
<LSD|Ninja> Rael420: what model Atheros? Some of the newer ones still aren't supported in the version of madwifi shipped with 8.04
<ZLemur> evening
<Rael420> atheros 802.11, it says a proprietary drive is installed
<Jack_Sparrow> webcamwonder nothing comes to mind..  like I said.. it is late.. mind is getting foggy
<webcamwonder> Jack_Sparrow just tried "Super" under wine and the program failed miserably
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<ZLemur> curious: I downloaded ubuntu just now (8.04) and extracted the .iso to disk
<ZLemur> i ran the installer and got all sorts of fun options (kubuntu, xubuntu etc.)
<Jack_Sparrow> !burniso
<ubottu> To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<ZLemur> i noted that it wanted a 550 mb download of installation files.
<ZLemur> i thought maybe it was becuase i just extracted the image, so i mounted it on a virtual drive.
<Jack_Sparrow> ZLemur did you download the minimal cd by chance
<ZLemur> when i wen to run the installation from there, all those options were gone. just gave me 'ubuntu' as an option (And wanted 733mb download)
<ZLemur> probably, Jack_Sparrow
<coldboot|home> Is there a program that can print out the dimensions of a video file?
<adityag> how do i play .dat (VIDEO FILE) ???
<ZLemur> the question is, though
<ZLemur> why does it remove options if it's mounted?
<coldboot|home> Or pass arguments to mplayer to get it to quit immediately?
<Ashfire908> What is the difference between the -generic/-server kernel and the -rt kernel?
<coldboot|home> Or ffmpeg?
<ZLemur> when i went back to the on-disk extraction, the options were also gone.
<ZLemur> when i unmounted the image, the options came back
<ZLemur> just seemed strange to me
<Jack_Sparrow> ZLemur I have not used the minimal.. so no idea
<adityag> adityag: what do i install to play a .dat (video file) & .wmv files ?
<theLichKing> what is the other name for 8.04?
<theLichKing> and why don't they just use version numbers and stop confusing people
<oswado> ZLemur--> you extracted the iso and run the installer? you meant you put an entry in your menu list and rebooted right?
<jbroome> theLichKing: i think you're the only one that's confused.
<Jack_Sparrow> adityag install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jbroome> 8.04 is the version number, hardy heron is the name
<ZLemur> Noya, i used winrar to extract the iso to my harddrive
<ZLemur> and ran wubi.exe
<theLichKing> ok, how am i supposed to remember a stupid name like hardy heroin?
<theLichKing> 8.04 is pretty straight forward
<ZLemur> not Noya, just 'no'^
<adityag> Jack_Sparrow: thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> theLichKing 8 = 2008...  04 = month.. not difficult
<theLichKing> Jack_Sparrow: i know, right?
<Jack_Sparrow> ZLemur Read the faq for using wubi..  carefully
<theLichKing> while hardy heroin doesn't make sense at all
<theLichKing> and hard to remember
<theLichKing> and confusing
<LSD|Ninja> ZLemur: wubi is the windows installer, you need to burn the iso and boot the CD to install it normally
<ZLemur> ok..
<ZLemur> ah
<theLichKing> and not supposed to be official
<theLichKing> just a code name
<ZLemur> will the way i'm doing it technically work, though?
<geckosenator> how do I change the permissions for usb devices so my user can access them?
<ZLemur> or will it be all smurfed up?
<theLichKing> yet, they use the names in the documentation
<LSD|Ninja> ZLemur: sure
<alfa119> hi, I am having an issue with port forwarding, is there something I am missing?
<ZLemur> cause it's 498mb into it.
<theLichKing> like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager
<webcamwonder> coldboot|home: you want the res of the viode?
<Jack_Sparrow> theLichKing Your comments belong in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jack_Sparrow> ZLemur it will probably be smurfed up
<alfa119> the issue is, I am using virtualbox port forwarding and I want to be able to port forward to the designated port on the host, but on the host its not accepting forwarded ports, and outside access to the system
<ZLemur> ungh. guess i'll get to burnin
<DARKGuy> hey, silly question, but I'm kinda tired of googling and getting 5 different answers which do different things. How do I add myself to a specific group, using the terminal?
<webcamwonder> coldboot|home: ffmpeg -i [filename] will provide you with codec details of the file including the resolution
<alfa119> is there anyway to find out what is preventing this from happening?
<Ashfire908> What is the difference between the -generic/-server kernel and the -rt kernel?
<kampoengcyber10> cwex_cute
<Flannel> Ashfire908: Generic is probably what you want.  Server is specialized for servers, has things like PREEMPT turned off, and less hardware support.  Real time is a realtime kernel, its used for mostly live audio/video/etc stuff where "real time" matters.
<legend2440> webcamwonder: winff is a frontend for ffmpeg      http://www.winff.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=44&Itemid=53
<webcamwonder> legend2440 wow thank you...
<Ashfire908> Flannel, would rt help with a system acting as a router?
<Flannel> Ashfire908: probably not.  real time tends to give all the resources to one application at a time
<webcamwonder> legend2440 The site says it is supported in 7.10. Will it work for Hardy?
<tech0007> i open firefox and i get this"Prefetching is not allowed due to the various privacy issues that arise." what's this?
<Jack_Sparrow> legend2440 thanks for winff.. installed and looking good
<Ashfire908> Flannel, do you know what would speed it up?
<Jack_Sparrow> webcamwonder This box is gutsy..
<legend2440> Jack_Sparrow: your welcome
<finx01> hi! can somebody recommend an app that can display all images in a directory as thumbnails, as well as animated GIF?
<mitchell> anyne uses squid here?
<theRealBallchalk> finx01 windows
<mage> mitchell: theres a squid channel i think
<mage> also
<ganthor93> so anyone help a /b/rother out with an ubuntu installation/partition?
<mage> !ask | mitchell  hehehehehe
<ubottu> mitchell  hehehehehe: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mage> thats my bot abuse for the day
<ganthor93> lol
<legend2440> webcamwonder: i used it when i had gutsy. haven't tried winff since hardy
<webcamwonder> Jack_Sparrow didn't get what you just said :s
<finx01> ganthor93: are there stairs in your house?
<webcamwonder> legend2440 they do provide a deb package, is it version dependent?
<Jack_Sparrow> webcamwonder I just installed winff.. but this box is running 7.10
<webcamwonder> Jack_Sparrow Oh, I am not yet fimilar with the lazy lingo
<ganthor93> finx01: nope
<legend2440> webcamwonder: it will install on hardy
<webcamwonder> !find winff
<ubottu> Package/file winff does not exist in hardy
<ganthor93> Srsly guys...who can help me install this crap or linkz me to a guide
<Jack_Sparrow> webcamwonder http://www.winff.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=34&Itemid=60           third one in the list
<finx01> just a /b/tard?
<theRealBallchalk> ganthor93 huh?
<Jack_Sparrow> !training
<ubottu> A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<webcamwonder> Jack_Sparrow already on it, just wanted to make sure it isn't in the repos
<Jack_Sparrow> ganthor93 did you see the training guide
<ganthor93> where at
<Jack_Sparrow> look up
<ganthor93> `topic
<Jack_Sparrow> !training
<ubottu> A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<ganthor93> got ya (its late here lol)
<Jack_Sparrow> Oy
<ganthor93> its 8.04
<Jack_Sparrow> ganthor93 same process
<Jack_Sparrow> nothing different about the partitioning
<ganthor93> just wanting to know where the exe file is for starting the install
<Jack_Sparrow> gnight all
<ganthor93> or do i have to read the tl;dr
<theRealBallchalk> ganthor93 just stick in the disk and boot
<MSVU123> hello
<Flannel> ganthor93: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#head-a4ce2efae45e59e9c2d668173338133ac2e755e4
<webcamwonder> legend2440 Any special utility to perform a direct stream copy and be able to switch add/drop frames?
<Jack_Sparrow> You can read the table of contents or ask a well formed question in here.. but I am leaving
<MSVU123> i have a quesiton
<MSVU123> how can i restore the system ??
<Ayabara> I keep getting "mount.nfs: Stale NFS file handle" on Hardy
<MSVU123> or probably do a recovery ??
<oswado> MSVU123--> restore to what?
<MSVU123> i just wanna start over
<MSVU123> like reinstall the system
<ganthor93> therealballchalk: not using disk...i've got the iso but is there a way to use it like an embedded zip or do i need to mount it?
<oswado> MSVU123--> may as well re-install then
<ganthor93> hmmm
<ganthor93> i'mma try mountin it and running it from there
<MSVU123> and how to do that ??
<MSVU123> re-install
<tech0007> !install | MSVU123
<ubottu> MSVU123: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<DARKGuy> hey, silly question, but I'm kinda tired of googling and getting 5 different answers which do different things. How do I add myself to a specific group, using the terminal?
<mage> DARKGuy: just edit /etc/group maybe groups
<MSVU123> is there anyway i can do a recovery instead of re-installing ??
<FAJALOU> trying to get suspend to ram to work with proprietary drivers?
<Darknezz> i have a question. at the moment im running wine version 0.9 and i want to update to 1.0 how can i do that (i went to terminal and put in sodu -getapp instal wine and told me i have the newest version)
<DARKGuy> mage: yeah I've read about that, but I'm not very confident about that method... is that the only one ?
<mage> everything else just does that for you
<kininja> DARKGuy: look at usermod, I think -G with an append option may be what you're looking for
<DARKGuy> Darknezz: um, WINE isn't 1.0 yet
<tech0007> DARKGuy: sudo usermod -aG [group]
<ganthor93> tech0007: thx...i fouind that earlier today in fact
<DARKGuy> Oh wait, it is!
<DARKGuy> yay!
<mage> DARKGuy: i thought it was on slashdot yesterday as being 1.0
<webcamwonder> It was released earlier this week
<DARKGuy> yeah, I totally forgot about it
<Darknezz> DARKGuy: http://www.winehq.org/ check it out
<DARKGuy> thanks tech0007 ^^
<Darknezz> DARKGuy: lol
<legend2440> webcamwonder: not much experience with direct stream copy but i thought vlc was capable of that...not positive though
<MSVU123> i have a problem i can't adjust the resolution which has been set too low
<FAJALOU> trying to get suspend to ram to work with proprietary drivers?
<webcamwonder> legend2440 well, I have a specific problem, know anyone who might have tons of experience with video encoding?
<Zoiks> I have been playing around with samba. I started using the tool within nautilus but then progressed to doing it through the samba config file. I have a folder coming up in samba that is not in the config file and also cannot be found on the computer. Any ideas?
<FAJALOU> MSVU123:
<FAJALOU> what are you using,
<FAJALOU> like what video card etc/
<Darknezz> can anyone help me update?
<webcamwonder> Zoiks are you talking about "CUPS"?
<Don_Doogie> yo
<FAJALOU> Darknezz: try sudo apt-get update
<tech0007> Darknezz: update?
<MSVU123> i believe there are 2 graphics cards
<MSVU123> Stamina (intel) Speed (Nividia)
<FAJALOU> MSVU123: ok which one are you using?
<kininja> Darknezz: ... apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<legend2440> webcamwonder: have you tried channel   ##video?
<Zoiks> webcamwonder: im not sure. Im playing with samba shares
<MSVU123> and i always used intel
<Flannel> !upgrade | Darknezz
<ubottu> Darknezz: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<webcamwonder> legend2440 see as a newb that might be helpful! Thanks!
<MSVU123> until i moved to nividia and it asked me for an update
<DARKGuy> MSVU123: stamina? speed? who's Strength and Dexterity then? :P
<FAJALOU> MSVU123: on #nvidia they can help you
<dmsuperman> c0mp13371331337, so I'm not sure exactly what I did...but I removed like everything relating to nvidia in general. Deleted xorg.conf, uninstalled the drivers, etc. Rebooted, installed the drivers, ran nvidia-xconfig and now it all works :D
<oswado> Darknezz--> upgrade what? perhaps a new install is better?
<FAJALOU> i just had this problem, and they just helped me through it.
<MSVU123> okay one last question
<FAJALOU> MSVU123: ask for crdlb, or aaronp
<Zoiks> webcamwonder: the samba integrated thing I was talking about was right click -> sharing options
<MSVU123> is there any way i can do a system recovery
<Darknezz> oswado: wine
<FAJALOU> MSVU123: like what?
<oswado> MSVU123--> restore to what?
<MSVU123> or restore to the last installation point
<FAJALOU> did you just switch from gutsy to hardy?
<MSVU123> to the last time i updated the software or installed anything
<Flannel> MSVU123: What's broken?
<oswado> Darknezz try sudo  apt-get update wine
<FAJALOU> trying to get suspend to ram to work with proprietary drivers can anyone help??
<dmsuperman> MSVU123, setup a daily/weekly/monthly rotating backup system and then just restore the backup if you screw something up
<dmsuperman> MSVU123, it's what I do.
<MSVU123> nothing is broken i just installed a drive and the resolution adjusted it self to be 800 x 600
<Flannel> MSVU123: you installed a drive and your resolution changed?
<dmsuperman> MSVU123, I could be mistaken, but I'm almost positive drives have nothing to do with resolution
<FAJALOU> ok MSVU123 #nvidia can totally help you out w/ the whole nvidia card they just helped me through it.
<dmsuperman> Unless platters somehow now affect video settings
<tech0007> lol
<dmsuperman> SATA allows for 1024 x 768
<MSVU123> thx a lot
<dmsuperman> IDE is 800 x 600 only
<FAJALOU> np
<dmsuperman> :P
<logan> hi, i have a toshiba laptop and the wireless card is seen and i can see different networks, but my card just can not connect to the networks
<jbroome> SAS is 1280x1024
<logan> can anyone help me get internet? thanks..
<webcamwonder> Zoiks just make sure that those folder that you see in your samba config aren't commented
<dmsuperman> And SD flash is 1600 x 1200
<FAJALOU> logan, are they protected?
<logan> yes WEP
<ganthor93> tech0007: it says i need to create the file c:\Boot but there is one already there
<FAJALOU> ok, are you using network-manager?
<logan> yes i am
<Zoiks> webcamwonder: the folder I shared using the nautilus thing is not in the samba share config file
<FAJALOU> ok so when you connect does it ask you for a wep code?
<logan> yes it does
<dmsuperman> ...do you put in the proper code?
<FAJALOU> and are you sure that you put it in correctly, and that the key code is correct?
<logan> lol yes i do
<tech0007> ganthor93: sorry i dont recall what the issue is
<logan> i even show the code, its correct
<dmsuperman> case sensitive i believe
<dmsuperman> check for spaces at the end or beginning, sometimes they sneak in there
<trivial> hello
<logan> i am connected with my dell laptop with the same code...
<dmsuperman> it shouldn't have an issue, honestly if you're sure you're doing it right i'd look at the router
<logan> im connected wwith my other laptop though...
<_Net> Is it important I load all the modules I want in gentoo while installing gentoo or can I do that later. Im not sure what all the modules are yet
<trivial> is there a fix for konsole/xterm problem "DUMB TERMINAL CANNOT GO INTO FULL SCREEN MODE>>>> NO CURSOR CAPABILITIES"
<tecknomancer> hi
<logan> the network says 0/92 signal...which is weird too...
<dmsuperman> _Net, not really an Ubuntu question :P
<_Net> Oh
<_Net> Woops
<_Net> Wrong channel, forgive me.
<jbroome> _Net: you may want to emerge #gentoo
<_Net> Im there. Wrong window
<dmsuperman> _Net, no problem :P
<_Net> :)
<webcamwonder> Zoiks, are you able to access that foldera from a diff pc?
<dmsuperman> jbroome, what's emerge?
<trivial> request to switch into FULLSCREEN mode failed: too dumb terminal 'xterm' (no cursor move capabilitie)
<kininja> dmsuperman:  lol gentoo's package manager thingy
<dmsuperman> ah
<dmsuperman> i knew it sounded familiar
<logan> does anyone know some technical fix for my internet?
<tecknomancer> kind of prob here i have a netcore wifi card router not detected under ubuntu 8.04 but the os do detect the card as a marwell chip one
<Zoiks> yes
<kininja> dmsuperman: sorry, wasn't laughing at you
<tecknomancer> what can i do?
<Zoiks> i cant find the folder on the local pc
<dmsuperman> kininja, no worries
<marpal> hello
<trivial> logan what is wrong with your internet?
<marpal> i have a problem
<FAJALOU> logan:  you could possibly try installing wifi-radar, and seeing if you can connect through that,
<oswado> anyone i can bother with GRE tunneling? I tried the tutorials and cant get the data to pass through the tunnel,  is there some extra steps I have to do tell make the user use the tunnel?
<dmsuperman> trivial, he can't connect to a WEP net
<logan> trivial: wifi doesnt connect...
<Zoiks> webcamwonder: but i can access it via samba on the local and via a remote pc
<marpal> somebody I need help
<dmsuperman> logan, why are you even using WEP? you realize it can be cracked in like less than a minute?
<logan> FAJALOU: ill try that...but i dont have internet right now...its wireless...
<trivial> I hve a problem "request to switch into FULLSCREEN mode failed: too dumb terminal 'xterm' (no cursor move capabilitie)" in both konsole and xterm
<Zoiks> webcamwonder: i cant find it on the local pc but i can access it via samba on the local and via a remote pc
<dmsuperman> !ask | marpal
<ubottu> marpal: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<logan> dmsuperman: i know...
<dmsuperman> !patience | trivial
<ubottu> trivial: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<marpal> how?
<FAJALOU> logan:  try going to packages.ubuntu.com and then finding the correct package
<logan> FAJALOU: ok
<dmsuperman> logan, I'd try to get it with WPA rather than WEP, unless you plan on using WEP permanently, in which case reference my previous statement
<FAJALOU> from another computer, load it on a flash drive, and then cp it over.
<SiegeX> how do I list the files that a package just installed?
<dmsuperman> marpal, just ask it. if somebody knows, they'll answer. If you've gone a while without anybody even responding to you, try asking it again
<oswado> tecknomancer--> detected by the os ? and not by 8.04? what do you mean?
<sheep> SiegeX: dpkg -L name-of-package
<FAJALOU> trying to get suspend to ram to work with proprietary drivers can anyone help??
<marpal> why is the AWN manager did not run
<tecknomancer> no sorry probably just that my english is bad detected by ubuntu just not the router....
<SiegeX> sheep: ahh, I was trying to use apt-cache, thanks
<marpal> I just installed the necessary repo
<dmsuperman> marpal, try to run it from the command line to see if it has any errors
<generic> hi all i want to send A3 printing from Xpdf or Kpdf any idea
<generic> its not working
<marpal> how?
<dmsuperman> marpal, I don't remember the command off the top of my head...check System -> Preferences -> Main Menu to get your menu options, then find AWN Manager in the menu, right click and go to properties
<tecknomancer> seem like the networkmanager fail to start
<oswado> tecknomancer--> what test did you do on the route that indicates it detected your wifi nic card but not your ubuntu?
<dmsuperman> marpal, that'll give you the command it executes to open AWN manager. Paste that command in a terminal window and then look at the output to see if it gives you any errors
<marpal> ok i'll check it
<oswado> tecknomancer--> router*
<tecknomancer> well the icon that show the network say marwell adaptor so i guess it detected
<oswado> !who | tecknomancer
<ubottu> tecknomancer: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dmsuperman> I hate this channel. I was supposed to go to bed like 2 hours ago but every time it finally seems like there's no more questions I can answer somebody asks another one. I never get enough sleep :(
<marpal> I'ts not working!
<tecknomancer> oh sorry oswado guess your right
<marpal> ei whats the command?
<graft> hi, how can i get an ubuntu-packaged firefox 3? is it available yet? for hardy?
<marpal> sorry for being noob,
<[dmsuperman]> marpal, I told you how to find it
<jbroome> !ff3 | graft
<marpal> I'm so new in ubuntu
<ubottu> graft: Firefox 3 Final is currently in the Hardy package repositories.  For best results, do not install via archives downloaded from mozilla.com.
<Flannel> graft: It is.  It should already be available if you have hardy-updates enabled
<oswado> tecknomancer--> sudo lshw -C network  would tell you if your wifi nic is detected at all
<trivial> graft try google into firefox 3
<webcamwonder> Zioks could you repeat that
<webcamwonder> Zoiks does it work across network or not?
<graft> Flannel: hardy-updates, you say?
<FAJALOU> trying to get suspend to ram to work with proprietary drivers can anyone help??
<Flannel> graft: indeed.  You should already have it enabled
<[dmsuperman]> I need to get some sleep. If somebody could help marpal figure out how to execute AWN Manager from the command line I'd/marpal'd appreciate it.
<tecknomancer> oswado thanks have to reboot i am on windoze cuz not net lol
<tecknomancer> oswado back after
<graft> Flannel: what's the difference between that and hardy-backports?
<[dmsuperman]> I just don't remember the command for it :)
<oswado> FAJALOU--> once you have suspend to ram works, you go into hibernate mode?
<trivial> is ubuntu ready for wifi?
<Flannel> graft: -updates is regular updates to packages (non security updates, but just regular updates), -backports is where a backport from a newer version is backported into Hardy
<Flannel> !backports | graft
<ubottu> graft: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<oswado> trivial--> what do you mean?
<marpal> thanks for your help but seems it won't open on my desktop
<FAJALOU> oswado:  ok what happened is i went into suspend to ram, and then i had to reboot,
<graft> Flannel: i kinda see, thanks
<FAJALOU> then when i got back in, it said that sleep didn't work correctly
<marpal> anyone I need help
<graft> !ask > marpal
<oswado> FAJALOU--> i doubt that hibernation works well yet...a bit buggy still
<SiegeX> whats the difference between "mark for removal" and "mark for complete removal" ?  What does the latter do that the former does not?
<creeed> hello every body
<sheep> SiegeX: the latter also removes things like config files
<oswado> SiegeX--> config files included in mark for complete removal
<FAJALOU> oswado: ok,,, so suspend to ram, i tried pressing a keyboard button, and it didn't start the computer back up, is that correct?
<SiegeX> thanks guys
<Flannel> SiegeX: Its the same as removing with apt-get with --purge
<marlon_> please
<trivial> no one has a clue on my question?
<creeed> I get my home Folder content in the Desktop!! how can I fix this?
<albec1> anyone know why firefox 3 isnt in 7.10 yet?
<oswado> FAJALOU--> i have not done it myself, but from questions asked here and reading i 've done, its just not quite there yet..cant get back easily from hibernate
<marlon_> albech i think it's not included on 7.10
<creeed> where can I find the config-file to configure the Desktop folder to be on my Desktop?
<marlon_> you can have ff3 if u install the hardy
<albech> marlon_: well shouldnt it appear as a normal upgrade?
<FAJALOU> hmmm, ok oswado what about suspend?  because i went into suspend to ram and then typing on my keyboard didn't do anything...
<trivial> albecl didn't firefox 3 just come out? didnt 7.10 come out before firefox3?
<marlon_> I don't think so
<albech> marlon_: had tons of problems with wireless in hardy
<marlon_> much better if you install hady
<oswado> FAJALOU--> i believe those fall on the same category, just not quite working yet, people have lots of issues..
<Flannel> albech: No.  Software in Ubuntu is generally frozen to the versions it released with (except for updates)
<sheep> albech: the updates for firefox in 7.10 are just for the 2.x branch of firefox
<trivial> I hve a problem "request to switch into FULLSCREEN mode failed: too dumb terminal 'xterm' (no cursor move capabilitie)" in both konsole and xterm
<trivial> any clues?
<albech> marlon_: as far as i can tell from the bug-base the wireless card issues are still unresolved for my card
<marlon_> well, maybe they can fix it once ubuntu 8.10 released
<FAJALOU> oswado: hmmm ok shoot, what was interesting though was that when i clicked the power button and restarted i was able to get everything back, like open files etc... is that normal?
<albech> ill try hardy again once the project is finished.. i dont really have time to work on a hardy installation atm :(
<oswado> FAJALOU--> its a hit and miss kind of thing, some people get lucky, lots are not, so i'd say you were succesful in recovery..not sure how often you can repeat such feats
<FAJALOU> hmm ok, so just turn it off :P
<creeed> my desktop-folder is the home-folder? any idea how do I fix this?
<oswado> FAJALOU--> yes, may as well shutdown
<FAJALOU> hmm ok
<oswado> FAJALOU--> beside the boot up process is pretty quick now adays
<FAJALOU> true true
<FAJALOU> ok just as a poll: what is the best gnome music player?
<smilin_jack> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<FAJALOU> thank you smilin_jack sorry for that ...
<smilin_jack> np
<dyf> ﻿can someone suggest a good book that makes you more proficient with linux?
<tecknomancer> oswado well all is detected...
<FAJALOU> in exaile, is there a way to set up keyboard shortcuts?
<adityag> jack_sparrow :: i installed that package, but still i can neither view .dat nor .wmv
<soldats> dyf: if youpick up the Linux From Scratch book and do the install a few times on different machines you would be really proficient
<FAJALOU> dyf:  installing it helps, you get better, and just using it, and asking alot o question.
<dyf> soldats: ok, good idea
<dyf> soldats: but i didn't like LFS
<dyf> soldats: all it teaches you is how to fetch some packages and compile them
<dyf> it starts well, but then you just fetch packages and install
<adityag> Jack_Sparrow :: you there ?
<soldats> well then id say get any linux users guide from a local used or new bookstore or maybe something on linux administration
<tecknomancer> oswado but i noticed it eaid network unclaimed is that my prob
<soldats> this is offtopic so if you need further assistance ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<minibnz> hello can anyone here help me with torrentflux on ubuntu hard or point me towards a channel better suited..
<minibnz> hardy
<adityag> anybody there to help me with .dat and .wmv files ?? i installed a package called ubuntu-restricted-extras but still i cant view them
<tech0007> adityag: use mplayer and download win32 codecs
<AliRezaTaleghani> hi, is there any simple way the change the pptp port (1723) to somewhat like(17023)?
<BoltClock> hi, i want to install pidgin plugin pack 2.3.0, but not using apt as apparently its outdated in the repos (2.0.0), i cant seem to find the docs for building the plugins i wish to install. im new to building stuff, so i thought i'd ask
<BoltClock> or should i be asking this in another channel like #pidgin? :S
<adityag> tech0007: so ubuntu-restricted-extras is not required ?
<AliRezaTaleghani> ﻿is there any simple way the change the pptp server port (1723) to somewhat like(17023)?
<tech0007> adityag: also needed but for other formats
<maxfiles> I am having an issue with port forwarding from my router to the root o/s thats linked to the guest o/s server is there any way to get this to work?
<bpun> anyone knows of a special usb device-- it is an unusual request but i'm looking if there is such a usb device that connects to two usb ports, each of its ends to separate machines> so that 1 machine serves an iso image and the other machine sees it as a usb cd-drive..
<adityag> tech0007: ok, can you name that package pls ???with full name
<minibnz> bpun: i think that is only possible with firewire if find that would be cool
<adityag> avifile-win32-plugin ???  tech0007:  is this the one ?
<tech0007> adityag: whats ur mediaplayer?
<Species8472> is there an arabic unubtu or debian IRC channel?
<adityag> movie player
<adityag> that comes in=built with 8.04
<bpun> Species8472, probably googling in arabic with irc://
<bullgard4> packages.ubuntu.com does not find a program 'net-setup'. Is net-setup only available from SystemRescueCD? Where can I find a manual for the program 'net-setup'?
<graft> Species8472: try #ubuntu-sa
<tech0007> adityag: that's totem...run 'sudo apt-get install mplayer' in terminal
<Species8472> thanks graft
<Species8472> damn, one user -- me
<bpun> bullgard4, dpkg -L <packagename>
<tecknomancer> crappy card i dont like to be stock in windows
<Danish989> can anyone tell me what the difference is between a GTK, Emerald, and Metacity theme?
<graft> Species8472: sucks, sorry
<Species8472> do they all use windows over there?
<mynetdude> over where?
<KyleK> Danish989: gtk is the controls in an app, and metacity is the window title stuffs
<trivial> GTK is kool Emerals and Metacity I dont know
<dyf> Species8472: lets make one
<KyleK> Danish989: so go google emerald and tell me what it is ;)
<adityag>  tech0007: thank u
<sherkin> Hi,
<sherkin> Is there a package for installing c++ standard libraries reference documentation ?
<trivial> Danish989 they are all themes ..... they are gui cosmetics
<graft> Species8472: i imagine there just aren't as many users period, so the number of ubuntu users will be small
<mynetdude> Hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu and my HDD right now has windows on it and when I try to install ubuntu it gives me options to partition however I want to format and wipe windows off how do I go about doing this?
 * fxtgear is looking for wormux opponents :P
<Danish989> trivial: so why the different programs? is any better than the other?
<KyleK> mynetdude: then select the second option
<bpun> sherkin, http://cppreference.com/
<trivial> Danish989 they are all themes ..... they are gui cosmetics...... its like windows themes
<KyleK> mynetdude: one of the options in the installer is use the whole drive
<trivial> Danish989 themes == cosmetic looks
<mynetdude> KyleK, hmm didn't see that let me reboot the installer again one sec
<Danish989> trivial: yes, but what do the different themes apply to? To me it seems all of them change the GUI and if so, why are they different?
<BoltClock> hi, i want to install pidgin plugin pack 2.3.0, but not using apt as apparently its outdated in the repos (2.0.0), i cant seem to find the docs for building the plugins i wish to install. im new to building stuff, so i thought i'd ask
<sherkin> Thanks bpun. But  I'd like man, info or devhelp stuff for consulting offline
<trivial> Danish989 themes == cosmetic looks..... its like wallpaper which wallpaper look better to you?
<tech0007> !compile | BoltClock
<ubottu> BoltClock: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Danish989> trivial: I know what a theme is, im just saying why there are three different programs for one purpose
<KyleK> Danish989: linux is made of different pieces, each piece has its own theming system
<BoltClock> tech0007: thanks
<KyleK> Danish989: so look up what emerald does already
<KyleK> !emerald
<ubottu> Factoid emerald not found
<bullgard4> bpun: Your answer is wrong.
<tecknomancer> so anyone have a netcore card and suceded to get online under linux?
<KyleK> ohhhhhhhhhhh
<Danish989> Kylek: emerald is something to do with compiz
<KyleK> Danish989: emerald is the 3d window manager i see
<Danish989> kylek: yesh .. so if I change the GTK theme, the window title wont change?
<KyleK> nope
<newbee617> i found f-spot not very good uploading photos to picasa. and advice?
<trivial> Danish989 probably all the same except it looks different like cars with many different colors and models
<KyleK> Danish989: ubuntu has a screen where you can select a theme thats a grouping of all three
<dyf> newbee617: upload them manually?
<Danish989> Kylek: are you talking about the appearance mangaer?
<tech0007> newbee617: use picasa2
<dyf> newbee617: use Flock?
<KyleK> so you can easily hit customize and assemble a black theme and a white theme
<newbee617> no, automatically
<bullgard4> packages.ubuntu.com does not find a program 'net-setup'. Is net-setup only available from SystemRescueCD? Where can I find a manual for the program 'net-setup'?
<KyleK> Danish989: maybe
<Danish989> KyleK: so you're not sure?
<KyleK> bullgard4: better question, what does net-setup do?
<nickrud> morning bullgard4
<KyleK> Danish989: I use vista all day
<KyleK> so...
<newbee617> tech007: picasa2 , u mean the wine version of picasa?
<bullgard4> nickrud: Good morning from sunny Berlin!
<tech0007> newbee617: yup
<bpun> sherkin, you mean a package? not sure.. probably apt-cache search ansi+doc
<Bert_2> Hi, does anyone know a good application to record my screen (like what I see on the screen -> video file) ?
<Danish989> KyleK: okie, thanks for the help
<KyleK> Danish989: anything in the gui i'm fuzzy on, expert on the command line though
<tech0007> !info grecordmydesktop | Bert_2
<ubottu> bert_2: Package grecordmydesktop does not exist in hardy
<tecknomancer> tryed many distro and all dont make it work seem impossible
<bullgard4> KyleK: "what does net-setup do?" If I knew, I would not ask for a manual.
<newbee617> dyf: no ,not flock . i use f-spot . a photo-manage software. not as good as i wished
<tech0007> !info recordmydesktop | Bert_2
<ubottu> bert_2: recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.6-1 (hardy), package size 45 kB, installed size 136 kB
<KyleK> oh
<KyleK> bullgard4: i thought you were trying to find the program, not the manual
<nickrud> bullgard4 I found net-setup in gnunet-tools
<bullgard4> KyleK: Some OPs had problems with it according to the Internet.
<Bert_2> tech0007: and is the quality okey, cause most of the ones I tried give me 2 frames for 5 min. of recording
<navetz_> what is some good voice recording software I can download?
<newbee617> tech0007:  is it as good as the windows version?
<stu> hi guys i have a question, i am running ubuntu 8.04 on my compaq laptop and for some reason the built-in dvd software doesnt work, any suggestions?
<KyleK> navetz_: i think audacity is linux too
<tech0007> Bert_2: works for me
<mynetdude> thanks KyleK :)
<Bert_2> tech0007: okey, thanks
<navetz_> KyleK: thanks
<dyf> newbee617: use Flock
<nickrud> !dvd | stu (probably the libdvdcss stuff)
<ubottu> stu (probably the libdvdcss stuff): For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<mynetdude> is there any way to have more than 2 workspaces in ubuntu?
<tech0007> newbee617: never tried windows version since i stopped using M$ last 5 yrs ago
<nickrud> mynetdude right click the window switcher box, and choose you number
<newbee617> tech0007: hmm. haha.
<navetz_> KyleK: would you happen to know if there is software that allows you to record your voice and a video of your desktop at the same time?
<mynetdude> nickrud sweet, ty again
<newbee617> tech0007:  i will check it out
<dyf> newbee617: use Flock\
<KyleK> navetz_: i know there is, but dunno what its called
<navetz_> KyleK: alright thanks.
<KyleK> maybe x11vnc with a vnc recorder ;)
<dyf> tech0007: recordmydesktop lags
<tecknomancer> bettet just buy another card trying to get a suported distro going to cost me more in upload anyway
<dyf> tech0007: the sound lags
<newbee617> dyf: u have give me another choice. i think i will try. since f-spot is not so good . i 'd like to find a better one
<dyf> newbee617: use Flock
<bullgard4> nickrud: Are 'net-setup' and 'gnunet-setup' identical?
<newbee617> dyf: ok ok
<dyf> !flock newbee617
<ubottu> Factoid flock newbee617 not found
<sherkin> bpun: I think I found. libstdc++6-doc
<nickrud> bullgard4 not sure, but might be
<nickrud> navetz_ try gtk-recordmydesktop
<dyf> !flock|newbee617
<ubottu> Factoid flock not found
<dyf> stupid bot
<newbee617> ...
<bpun> sherkin, thats good, give it a try.. some people are saying I'm "wrong".. at least this is worth a shot..
<navetz_> nickrud: ok, that also has voice recording? I think I have it but didn't know about the voice recording.
<newbee617> dyf: sorry .but what r u doing
<dyf> knows whole lot of stuff and doesn't know flock
<dyf> newbee617: i am asking the robot to spit out more information on Flock
<navetz_> nickrud: ahh it does, thanks.
<nickrud> navetz_ it records audio, one of which can be the mic input
<newbee617> dyf: what do u mean by asking me to use Flock. i thought Flock is a photo-manager...
<tech0007> i think flock is a browser
<newbee617> dyf: or maybe a command in irc?
<dyf> newbee617: it is not, but it makes it easier to upload photos
<annie_g> Hi - I used this command in Terminal to get my DVD to play movies - "wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2"  -  It worked great!  Can someone tell me what "&&" part means ? ?
<wsbuntu> ds
<nickrud> annie_g   do the following command if the previous command completed successfully
<adityag> annie_g: that means LOGICAL AND
<nickrud> adityag not in a bash line ;)
<annie_g> nickrud: The command worked - I just was curious what the " && " part of command this does?
<adityag> annie_g: other-wise u have to enter those commands one after the another , right ??? nickrud:  ??
<nickrud> annie_g see my previous line, that's what it means
<bpun> anyone knows of a special usb device-- it is an unusual request but i'm looking if there is such a usb device that connects to two usb ports, each of its ends to separate machines> so that 1 machine serves an iso image and the other machine sees it as a usb cd-drive..
<annie_g> adityag: Thanks - Got it.....
<sherkin> bpun: thank you. It's a big set of html files ...
<bpun> sherkin, no prob
<nickrud> adityag yes, but it doesn't complete both commands and compare the result
<adityag> nickrud: now am i right ?
<denis> hola
<bpun> sherkin, there's also good online sites i'm sure with commentaries (like php for eg)
<nickrud> adityag it's not a comparison, but sort of an if then statement
<newbee617> i still don't understand . u seems used some strange command on me .but , i will forget it
<annie_g> nickrud: Sorry misunderstood - I see what you're saying - Thanks also!
<orphean> annie_g:  apt-get install foo && apt-get install bar  The system will only run 'apt-get install bar' if 'apt-get install foo' completes without an error.  you can chain a bunch of commands together like that and it will stop at the first error or complete.
<denis> hola
<tech0007> mabuhay
<newbee617> i'd google "flock". haha
<annie_g> orphean: Aw - becoming clear now - Thx
<adityag> fine
<denis> quien habla español
<bpun> my amsg err, just meant to ask in #hardware.. sorry
<tech0007> !es | denis
<ubottu> denis: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<nickrud> adityag mispoke, not a comparison but not a mathematical operator either
<micahcowan> nickrud, it _is_  a logical operator, however, which is what adityag actually said...
<denis> gracias
<nickrud> micahcowan Logical and? Anyway, annie_g got her answer, is happy and I'm straying off topic
<Helios_Pramod> hihihihi... Ubuntu is coool... :)
<Bangers> I tried to install Ubuntu 8.04 via Wubi, but it's throwing a "cant read cd" type error
<Bangers> in the log, it says: CD2ISO failed: LastError = 1 Incorrect function.
<Bangers> what can I do?
<adityag> sorry.......i am new to shell programmingg, and said that as i know C
<newbee617> Flock is an RSS aggregator written in Java.  so i don't think it can help to upload photos.
<nickrud> Bangers have you tried doing the install with the iso rather than the physical cd?
<nickrud> Bangers I had better luck with the iso and not using a cd myself
<Helios_Pramod> Bangers: are you sure the cd is not corrupt?
<Helios_Pramod> Bangers: do an integrity check on the cd... :)
<Bangers> Yes the CD is fine
<Bangers> Helios_Pramod: how can I do an integrity check on the CD?
<mynetdude> does anybody know if there is limewire for ubuntu?
<Helios_Pramod> check for the hash using MD5checksum...
<mynetdude> how do I get wine? I wanna run MSN Live Messenger and AIM on ubuntu
<sherkin> Do you think there is any reason why there are so few opensource packages in C++? Portability ? Culture ?
<bazhang> !wine | mynetdude
<ubottu> mynetdude: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<pollie> sherkin, that is incorrect
<nickrud> mynetdude try frostwire , but limewire is java and runs under linux
<tmassey> tmasey
<mynetdude> nickrud whats the difference between frostwire and limewire?
<micahcowan> sherkin, a variety of probable reasons, but it's really not topical here.
<mynetdude> cool I will check them out...
<mynetdude> !appDB
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<nickrud> Bangers https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#head-7e85795f0b0ee2beb8c8b28e2eaba6b3dee2b68d a few paragraphs down: An installation procedure that will work in most cases is the following:  Works for Me™
<sherkin> micahcowan: Thanks. Could you point me somewhere ?
<pen> mynetdude: lol, one is not free one is free
<mynetdude> pen you saying limewire isn't free?
<micahcowan> sherkin, sorry, I don't know any good sources on that. Google, I guess.
<nickrud> mynetdude frostwire seemed to work better than limewire for me
<pen> mynetdude: it is not if you want full feature
<DracoZA> Hi, for some reason when I start my machine instead of booting into Ubuntu its botting into something called "BusyBox" and I have no idea why... ?
<trevheg> does anyone know if drivers for the RaLink RT61 wireless chipset are included in the current linux kernel?
<pen> mynetdude: well i'm not very sure, but you have to pay for the pro
<Zoiks> why does my flash stop working?>
<metalpres> does alltray work with 8.04?   it worked fine on gutsy, but now with hardy any program i run doesnt show up in the tray or the taskbar
<sherkin> The reason I asked here is precisely that very little info exists on it. So I would deduce it's cultural ?
<mynetdude> I don't use limewire, my brother does... so I'll see what I can do
<Helios_Pramod> metalpres: wat's alltray?
<mynetdude> if Limewire Pro is java I'd get that... I already have pro for windows
<pollie> sherkin, C++ is a language that is tougher to master
<Britney> hello friends, I'm a newbie and I don't know how does my desktop configuration change the desktop folder to my home folder? any suggestion please?
<metalpres> it forces any program to run in the system tray so when you minimize something it goes to the tray instead of the taskbar
<pollie> what you are asking, is similar to "why people prefer PHP ?"
<DracoZA> can anyone tell me why my machine is booting into "BusyBox" ?
<mynetdude> brb need to see if I can run the google browser sync from ubuntu in FF3
<nickrud> mynetdude frostwire or gtk-gnutella, they both work the same network as limewire
<micahcowan> And still off-topic...
<mynetdude> oh ok frostwire then...
<pollie> simple, you have your work cut down better at times for simple tasks with another language/platform, so people tend to go after that; anyway, yes, offtopic :)
<sherkin> pollie: And easier to structure and maintain, and manage memory ...
<nickrud> Britney change the desktop folder? Your question isn't very clear. Desktop configuration is mostly kept in .gconf, .gnome2, .config and .local in your home directory
<pollie> sherkin, about memory management, well that is not actually a problem
<pollie> pm ?
<afallenhope> anyone know how to get itunes to work? I have an iPod Touch and I need to update the firmware. Supposedly there's a huge security bug.
<candivenoob> IndyGunFreak, you still here?
<nickrud> afallenhope windows or mac, no way to run itunes under linux/wine yet
<afallenhope> nickrud: I was told that gkpod worked
<nickrud> afallenhope thats not itunes :)
<afallenhope> nickrud: well what if I run VMWare and Windows?
<sherkin> I'm trying to move a package to C++. If the community hates C++, it will probably be ignored ?
<nickrud> afallenhope I havent' tried that yet, but have heard horror stories
<xeno_> as
<nickrud> sherkin kde is written in c++ , the community doesn't hate it, just zealots
<orphean> afallenhope: Its possible. I've had to do it for someone.
<afallenhope> orphean:  you think you can help me out?
<orphean> afallenhope: Getting the virtualized windows installation to recognize the ipod is plugged in a pure voodoo. just a warning.
<Britney> nickrud, thanks for replying. the Desktop foreground contains files of my Home Directory! it should contains files from ~/Desktop but it doesnt after I rename the Desktop folder from desktop to Desktop, as I rename it back it happens nothing.
<micahcowan> sherkin, there is actually tons of free software written in C++, it's just perhaps less common than C. And you should really discuss this elsewhere, maybe #ubuntu-offtopic.
<orphean> afallenhope: there's not much to help with. install vmware. install windows. plug in the ipod and pray. :)
<kakalto> upgrading dapper to hardy, got to the "sudo do-release-upgrade" stage and it says there is no new version available =(
<rxiaoxing> hao
<Zoiks> why does my flash stop working?
<gordonjcp> because flash is crap
<BoltClock> lol
<nickrud> Britney try gconf-editor /apps/nautilus/preferences/desktop_is_home_dir , make sure that is not checked
<sherkin> micahcowan: apologies. I didn't mean to troll
<Britney> nickrud, I just know want to get the Desktop foreground to show me files of ~/Desktop or ~/desktop and not from the home folder
<gordonjcp> it's a terrible bit of software, written using horrible outdated APIs
<blackrabbit> Zoiks, stop working isn't a very detailed question, please elaborate
<nickrud> Britney did you catch my last?
<Britney> nickrud, okay I'll try, thanks ^^
<gordonjcp> sherkin: what do you mean "move a package to c++"?
<nickrud> Britney make sure it's Desktop, not desktop
<Britney> yes I do
<aikiko> Hello
<nickrud> Britney uncheck that, you'll get back your Desktop.  you might need to run   alt-f2  killall nautilus   to get the change to take effect
<aikiko> I am triying to install Kerrighed but on the ./configure i got http://pastebin.com/m76393ac7 any idea what to do ?
<harold> holasss
<harold> hi
<Spudly> g;day
<aikiko> hi
<BoltClock> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<thebinz> hello there
<Spudly> just wondering if anyone has ATI Radeon 9800 and Hardy?
<harold> no speak english
<harold> jajaja
<harold> español
<nickrud> harold what language?
<Zoiks> blackrabbit: I have an x64 installed. Flash used to work, now im just getting grey boxes
<nickrud> !es | harold
<ubottu> harold: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<thebinz> < nvidia 7600GT
<Britney> nickrud, /apps/nautilus/preferences/desktop_is_home_dir was unchecked
<andre__> alguem fala portugues?
<ozzloy> what is a good phone that syncs easily with ubuntu?
<nickrud> !pr | andre__
<ubottu> Factoid pr not found
<ozzloy> or a phone i could even put ubuntu on?
<nickrud> !pt | andre__
<ubottu> andre__: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Spudly> thebinz: cheers mate - you had any issues with GARTSize being too small?
<harold> español
<Britney> nickrud, perhaps I should signal that I use 3d Desktop with the compiz
<nickrud> Britney ok, make sure the ~/Desktop dir exists, then run   alt-f2   killall nautilus
<nickrud> Britney shouldn't make any difference
<Britney> it does
<kakalto> ~es | harold
<Britney> okay
<kakalto> !es | harold
<ubottu> harold: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<shonen> running ubuntu 8.04 with latest updates. I am having troubles installing netbeans. I get this error when I try to install the package. http://paste.ubuntu.com/21582/ I found this bug which seems very similar https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tzdata/+bug/240502 but I am stumped as to how to fix it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240502 in netbeans "Netbeans won't install" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Jordan_U> ozzloy, Not sure of it's progress or how good of a phone it is but you might look into http://wiki.openmoko.org if you want an open source phone
<Harde_> I'm trying to get my new HD to work, it shows now this when I try to mount it
<Harde_> http://pastebin.com/ma97fab7
<Harde_> What now?
<thebinz> Spudly: nope, do you have the 7600GT also?
<ozzloy> Jordan_U: that's not open to the public right now
<harold> grax
<nickrud> Harde_ I'd suggest the first option listed
<ozzloy> Jordan_U: they're "sold out" they say
<harold> viva ubunuuuu
<Spudly> thebinz: nope < ATI Rad 9800
<thebinz> oic
<harold> ubuntuuuu
<stodan> is it possible to remove labels from personal bar in ff?
<Spudly> harde_: you can do as the article says (run the mount command with the -o force option) - that's what I did
<thebinz> though i continue to have a reoccurring problem with this card.
<Harde_> Spudly: Ok, thanks
<Spudly> Harde_:  that happened to me with an external fw drive - i think I shut down Windows without Unmounting and then that error came up
<ozzloy> seriously though, my phone is dying, i'm off contract.  i want a phone that is just a phone and maybe a contact list and a calendar.  and i want to sync with my linux desktops.  does such a phone exist?
<ozzloy> if so, what is this phone?
<Zoiks> why does my flash stop working? I have a x64 installation and I all could see were grey boxes. I tried uninstalling flash, now it just keeps coming up that I need to install flash, even though it is installed again
<stu> hi guys, sorry to be back so soon, I did what it said about playing dvds and am still getting read errors off my dvd's, which all play in the other dvd players around the house, installed xine and same thing with it
<nickrud> Spudly you mean the labels under the buttons? right click the bar , then near the bottom there's a choice about showing text or only icons
<Spudly> harde_: had no problems with the -o force option, and I think it even fixed the problem
<Spudly> nickrud: not sure what you mean?? don't think it's me you need to direct that comment to...
<Arodon> hey all. on my laptop I can run the command " xrandr --output LVDS --set PANEL_FITTING full_aspect" to make the driver preserve the aspect ratio on smaller video modes. Is there a way to set this property when the driver is first loaded? something in xorg.conf maybe?
 * nickrud shudders about ntfs forcing
<thebinz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=816750 < the problem im experiencing with this card.... its really annoying
<nickrud> Spudly though you wanted to get rid of some labels in firefox? those were the only ones I could think of
<shonen> never mind, I just found a solution: "sudo aptitude install tzdata tzdata-java" it seems the latest version has some broken dependencies, and it reverted to an earlier revision.
<SiegeX> is there a way to have an app remember its window location so that when i re-open it, it comes up in the same place?
<Spudly> nickrud: no mate, not me - i'm wondering if anyone is havin GARTSize issues on Hardy. btw - forcing the mount actually worked on my system and reset the ntfs log which meant the error didn't come back
<nickrud> Spudly yeah, I found the right guy :)
<Flannel> shonen: Do you have hardy-proposed enabled?
<Spudly> nickrud: all good
<nickrud> stodan  you mean the labels under the buttons? right click the bar , then near the bottom there's a choice about showing text or only icons
<nickrud> Spudly he was just before you in the scroll, eye drift
<quinn> can anybody help me to upgrade the kernal of ubuntu server 8.04 . sudo apt-get dist-upgrade doesnt work
<stodan> nickrud, on bookmark bar, i found plugin for that
<Flannel> quinn: What errors does it give?  pastebin them
<Spudly> nickrud: hehe - no dramas, wouldn't be the first person (or the last)
<Flannel> quinn: actually, pastebin this: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nickrud> quinn if you have -19 , you have the latest version from ubuntu
<quinn> no errors,it just said 0 will update
<Flannel> quinn: What makes you think you aren't at the latest then?
<quinn> 2.6.24-17-server
<shonen> Flannel:never mind, I just found a solution: "sudo aptitude install tzdata tzdata-java" it seems the latest version has some broken dependencies, and it reverted to an earlier revision.
<BoltClock> how do i get grub to only display the latest ubuntu kernel? setting howmany=1 in /boot/grub/menu.lst doesnt work
<Flannel> shonen: You said that.  Do you have hardy-proposed enabled?
<quinn> Flannel, 2.6.24-17-server
<Spudly> quinn: do you mean upgrade to 8.04, or just updating the kernel in 8.04?
<Flannel> quinn: pastebin sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<quinn> Flannel, i want to upgrade to -19
<soundray> BoltClock: did you run 'sudo update-grub' after making that setting?
<thebinz> uname -r
<quinn> just kernel
<kakalto> will my install screw up if I change every instance of "dapper" in my /etc/sources.list to "hardy"
<kakalto> ?
<Flannel> kakalto: You should use update manager
<shonen> Flannel: not sure. netbeans is installing right now, so I cannot open synaptic to check.
<BoltClock> soundray: nope. will do that now. although i didnt need to do that after setting timeout. does it have something to do with the # symbol?
<generic> guys any one work on SAP gui in ubuntu
<generic> ?
<soundray> kakalto: most definitely yes
<Sertse> odd
<nickrud> kakalto and probably yes
<Flannel> shonen: open /etc/apt/sources.list
<Spudly> kakalto: you're fridge will be the first to go, then you're tv
<Sertse> its won't let me on the forums
<kakalto> Flannel: mm, I'm trying; having a little trouble =]
<kakalto> soundray, nickrud, thanks
<kakalto> Spudly: already gone =P
<Sertse> nevermind, now it works
<Flannel> kakalto: Alright, if update manager isnt working for you we can do it manually, yes.  Theres a few steps to be done before that though.
<soundray> BoltClock: the timeout affects the behaviour of the boot loader directly. The options that start with # affect update-grub
<BoltClock> i see
<shonen> Flannel: no, it is not in sources.list
<Spudly> kakalto: i tried to use update manager to go from Edgy to Hardy - i had a few X11 issues, so I re-installed Hardy from CD (backup, format, install)
<Flannel> Spudly: You can't go from Edgy to Hardy.  You can go from dapper to hardy.
<quinn> Spudly, i just want to update the kernel in 8.04
<orphean> Flannel: What? Yes you can.
<Flannel> quinn: Have you pastebinned that command yet?
<Flannel> orphean: You have to go Edgy > Feisty > Gutsy > Hardy
<kakalto> Flannel, Spudly, okay... Is there a webpage that just shows dapper --> Hardy upgrade, manual?
<quinn> Flannel, it will take some time
<orphean> Flannel: ah i see what you mean.
<Spudly> Flannel: i was given the option to use upgrade-manager to 8.04 (which I used), so it may have been dapper - either way, had a few issues so I decided to install fresh...
<sherkin> gordonjcp: I'm talking on #ubuntu-offtopic with micahcowan and pollie
<soundray> kakalto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<Flannel> kakalto: Its pretty simple.  Make sure you have your kernel metapackage, ubuntu-standard, ubuntu-minimal, and any other metapackages (apache2, for instance) installed.  Make sure you're up to date with dapper (that includes dapper-updates).  Disable any third party repos (hopefully none, if there are, and if they are used heavily, you'll need to evaluate their effect on the upgrade).  then change dapper to hardy in sources.list, update, and dist-up
<kakalto> See, what I find is that it tells me everything is up to date
<soundray> kakalto: the command line version is under "Network upgrade for Ubuntu servers"
<Britney> nickrud, /apps/nautilus/preferences/desktop_is_home_dir was unchecked, ~/Desktop exists, I unshekd shekd the key in gconf-editor, nothings changes, any other suggestion pls?
<Spudly> kakalto: the update-manager does do an excellent job of upgrading and bringing you back into ubuntu (considering everything that has to happen, it's a really smart tool) - i just had some X issues which weren't resolved (and just complicated) by the upgrade...
<soundray> Flannel: dist-upgrade from dapper to hardy will break
<nickrud> Britney did you restart nautilus?
<Flannel> kakalto: Do you have a desktop metapackage as well?
<Flannel> soundray: No it wont
<Britney> nickrud, yes I do
<soundray> Flannel: you have to do sudo do-release-upgrade
<Optimus55> sup room
<nickrud> Britney no, those are the only things I've had to do to switch back and forth between home as desktop and Desktop as desktop
<Flannel> soundray: No, you don't.  And the dapper update manager is failing for a lot of people anyway.
<kakalto>  Flannel, Spudly, cheers, I'm going to go off and give this all a go now, I'll be back if there's trouble :-)
<Spudly> kakalto: backup your goodies first!
<kakalto> oh, and soundray, thanks to you too =]
<kakalto> roger!
<Flannel> soundray: that is, u-m-core, no idea re: GUI, haven't had any problems with it that I can remember
<bullgard4> packages.ubuntu.com does not find a program 'net-setup'. Is net-setup only available from SystemRescueCD? Where can I find a manual for the program 'net-setup'?
<edavidburg> Is there an ETA on a fix for the prefetching issue on ubuntuforums.org?
<Flannel> kakalto: Again, if you do have a GUI on this (I thought you said server, but could be mistaken) make sure you have your proper *-desktop metapackage as ewll
<soundray> Flannel: there you go, but you thought you should contradict me twice
<Flannel> edavidburg: ask in #ubuntuforums
 * soundray shakes head
<quinn> Flannel, thanks ,it works
<Britney> nickrud, okay thanks anyway
<edavidburg> Already did, no one's there.
<Flannel> soundray: What?
<kakalto> Flannel: nah, not server - kubuntu, actually
<Flannel> kakalto: Ah, then make sure you have kubuntu-desktop installed as well.
<Zoiks> why does my flash stop working? I have a x64 installation and I all could see were grey boxes. I tried uninstalling flash, now it just keeps coming up that I need to install flash, even though it is installed again
<nickrud> oh, rhythmbox quashes my sound on highlight! wonderful
<quinn> Flannel, 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' doesnt continue ,but 'sudo aptitude upgrade works , it update more package.
<Spudly> nickrud: what issue r u havin with your Nvidia card?
<nickrud> Spudly I don't use nvidia, I prefer open drivers ;)
<Danish989> Hi all
<nickrud> Spudly sadly, I've only had a question I needed answered answered her a couple of times
<nickrud> s/her/here/
<Danish989> Is there any way I can set a different wallpaper for different workstations?
<nickrud> Danish989 there are some scripts that claim to do that; if you want to do it with compiz you have to recompile some stuff. Not trivial
<Danish989> nickrud: I have no idea about compiling
<Danish989> nickrud: Can't it be done within ubuntu already? Or can't I just install some program via synaptic that allows me to do so?
<nickrud> Danish989 so, you wait with the rest of us (been waiting for years)
<soundray> Danish989: do you have desktop effects enabled?
<Danish989> soundray: yeah
<Danish989> nickrud: bummer :(
<Spudly> nickrud: does anyone who knows ubuntu internals come on at all??
<ghindo> Hibernate no longer works for me, yet suspend works fine.  What's wrong?
<Danish989> soundray: desktop cubes, wobbly effects, the works. Do you have a plan?
<nickrud> Spudly Flannel is here, and others
<Danish989> ghindo: did you install with wubi?
<soundray> Danish989: the one that nickrud suggested
<Danish989> soundray: wallpapoz, I presume?
<Spudly> nickrud: probably should apologise to Flannel then shouldn't I (sorry Flannel) :P
<Danish989> nickrud: were you talking about ''wallpapoz'' ?
<nickrud> Spudly not as often as I would like. They did a lot in the early days, but this sucks too much time
<nickrud> Danish989 it sucks
<ghindo> Danish989: No, it's a clean Ubuntu 8.04 install
<Britney> nickrud, I fixed it after changing the path on ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs next, I just want to initial it for the victim ^^
<Spudly> nickrud: absolutely
<Danish989> nickrud: I read somewhere that ''wallpaper-tray'' and ''drapes'' can do the same, do you know about that?
<Flannel> Spudly: For what?  I don't knw of anything apology-worthy
<nickrud> Britney ah! I know of that, but only vaguely. I'll play with it for the next time, thanks
<Spudly> Flannel: oh good - was hoping you wouldn't have interpreted my comment as an inference that there wasn't anyone here who knew ubuntu internals
<nickrud> Danish989 yes, and they all suck
<Danish989> nickrud: suck, as in, have crappy interface, or just don't work?
<Danish989> nickrud: even if its a pain in the @** to look at, but works, I'll use it .. I just want a seperate wallpaper for my seperate workstations, so if I get tired of looking at angelina jolie i switch to jessica alba on the fly
<nickrud> Danish989 as in don't work smoothly. Like, you shift desktops, and after a visible delay they switch backgrounds, or the rotate the background on all desktops, other glitches
<Danish989> nickrud: that just plain sucks
<nickrud> :)
<Danish989> nickrud: oh well, guess I'll join you guys with the wait
<Danish989> nickrud: by the way, congratulate me, I finally have Ubuntu running and am happy with it :D
<nickrud> congrats ;)
<Danish989> nickrud: I dont know if you remember or not, but I've been here a million times just to get it to work, and now it finally is :)
<Danish989> nickrud: anyway, thanks again
 * Spudly congratulates Danish989 for adding a million lines to #ubuntu logs :P
<Danish989> lol
<BoltClock> welcome to freedom Danish989 lol
<Harde_> I need help with my new internal drive, it isn't system drive, just for storage
<alliecat> I feel like I'm walking on eggshells since I upgraded to Hardy with my wireless. Do I have to do a whole clean install to go back to Gutsy?
<Spudly> Danish989: if you're looking for a really stressful linux experience, do a Gentoo stage 1 install
<nickrud> alliecat yes
<Spudly> Danish989: you will marry your ubuntu system after that
<Danish989> BoltClock:  that makes me feel like im in the matrix or something
 * Spudly hugs his ubuntu system
<BoltClock> Danish989: really? i dunno i never cared about the matrix
 * Danish989 takes his ubuntu to vegas
 * BoltClock follows what Spudly did
<Danish989> BoltClock: I'm just saying, that sounded really cool :p
<nickrud> Spudly that's nothing, try lfs about 8 years ago, when you had to go find sources on sunsite
<alliecat> So, my wireless has worked flawlessly through Edgy, Feisty and Gutsy
<BoltClock> Danish989: lol :)
<alliecat> using ndiswrapper
<alliecat> and now that I'm on Hardy, it's awful
<Spudly> nickrud: we could go back in time to the 70s and make punch cards - point is, it's painful
<nickrud> alliecat what chip ?
<nickrud> Spudly did that too
<alliecat> what do you mean? amd64
<nickrud> Spudly but you are absolutely correct
<nickrud> alliecat no, wireless chip
<alliecat> oh
<alliecat> bcom umm
<Spudly> nickrud: i think i installed slackware from floppy disks once.... i think i was single at the time (surprise surprise)
<alliecat> 4xxx
<nickrud> alliecat hm, that's not enough info
<Rat409> alliecat: try lspci | grep Network
<alliecat> 05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)
<Danish989> Hey, one quick question: How do I change what the background looks like while I'm rotating my 3D Desktop, switching through workstations?
<Spudly> Flannel: have you modified your Xorg.conf on Hardy at all??
<Spudly> Danish989: do you mean having different background images on different workspaces?
<nickrud> alliecat I use that exact chip. remove ndiswrapper, and use system->admin->hardware driver. Do it while you are wired up to the net
<Danish989> Spudly: Nope, I already got the answer to that (that its not possible) I mean the background to the 3D cubes, you know how its dull and gray with the cubes reflection as default ..
<alliecat> will it not be an option to use the hardware driver while ndiswrapper is installed?
<Danish989> Spudly: The background where the cube rotates? I have no idea how to make this question make sense
<alliecat> because right now it isn't there
<nickrud> alliecat you don't want ndiswrapper and the b43 drivers conflicting.
<alliecat> i can connect wirelessly but it just dies every so often
<Spudly> Danish989: I found a site that describes how to do it, but it doesn't work (sigh)... re: cubes, have you tried using cube Skydome or anything?
<Spudly> Danish989: I this i know what you mean
<alliecat> and it isn't the connection, because it happens on both that i have access to
<Spudly> Danish989: I think rather
<Danish989> spudly: I know right :o( I really wanted that .. oh, and I think the thing I want IS the skydome thingy ... can you just tell me in guidelines what I need to get?
<EvolElm0> hey.. just wondering.. ive got a canon 400D does ubuntu support any .raw -> .jpeg (or similar) converters?
<Spudly> Danish989: wish i could say i knew how - fancy a journey thru the Compiz settings manager?
<Spudly> Danish989: fyi - my background (when i engage Rotate Cube) goes from Dark (top) to light (bottom) - it's this you want to change, right?
<Danish989> spudly: I already looked around the compiz settings manager, and I could change the top and bottom of the cube (with image files)
<Danish989> spudly: what I want to change is the dull gray at the complete back of the whole cube
<Danish989> spudly: you're right, the dark top and light bottom gradient background
<EvolElm0> found the answer to my own question :D rawstudio!
<alliecat> nickrud: is there any way i can do the switch with ndiswrapper and the b43 drivers offline
<alliecat> so i don't have to bring my laptop all the way across the house to connect it to the router via a wire
<Spudly> Danish989: ok - it's not actually the cube itself you want to change (i am being picky, but for a reason) - it's the background behind the cube
<alliecat> (i want to stay where i am now and if i go back there i'll get enticed into staying back there)
<Danish989> spudly: yup
<Spudly> have a look at the Compiz cube reflection plug-in
<nickrud> alliecat you have to download some firmware for the card from the net, so you have to be wired to enable the driver I'm talking about
<Spudly> i've got it enabled and it appears to have settings related to what we're talking about.... and if i make a subtle modification... (drum roll)....
<alliecat> blech
 * Spudly changes something in compiz, not knowing whether the world will end
<nickrud> !wireless | alliecat (I think the do talk about a way, downloading some stuff ahead of time)
<ubottu> alliecat (I think the do talk about a way, downloading some stuff ahead of time): Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Danish989> spudly: awesomeness .. but is there anyway I can place an image there instead of a gradient?
<alliecat> i'll do it while the person i'm trying to avoid is showering :P
<Rat409> night all
<mercuree> Spudly, a gentoo stage 1 install? is that where you install the base the download the tarball and so on? i got as far as trying to install xorg and quit. moved onto ubuntu :P
<Spudly> Danish989: if i turn off the Cube Reflection plug-in, my background is completely black.... let me have a squizz....
<Danish989> Spudly: Ive seen a lot of videos with people having image files at the back instead of that dull gradient ... I do think it's called a skydome or something of the sort
<mercuree> i saw someone mention iceweasel just now. looked it up. i want it. im guessing i have to update my apt sources.list? the geticeweasel.org site is rather cryptic. anyone got the sources for me?
<micahcowan> iceweasel = firefox with different branding
<Spudly> Danish989: consensus seems to be a skydome image in the cube plug-in
<micahcowan> and, perhaps, a little more freedom
<ahsan> deifne more freedom
<cybera> does anyone use transputty?
<cybera> or any version/mod of putty 0.60 /w transparecy
<Danish989> spudly: aaand?
<micahcowan> ahsan, well, if you're going to use the official firefox branding, you can't really change the program much (it's brand protection: they don't want to let people hack whatever they want into firefox, and still call it that).
<Spudly> Danish989: ...that seemed to work for me....
<Spudly> Danish989: skydome image
<chori> using the latest fglrx drivers for my hd2600pro card I get an fatal error and then a signal 11 in my Xorg log whenever I try to run a movie. Anyone have any ideas?
<Spudly> Danish989: can send you screenshot if you like
<Danish989> spudly: go ahead
<Spudly> how should i send it to ya?
<Danish989> spudly: it says its waiting for the transfer to begin?
<Spudly> garrr
<ahsan> hmm
<Spudly> same
<Spudly> Danish989: prob firewall
<Spudly> Danish989: do you have another preferred method?
<Danish989> spudly: pfft, how about email?
<Spudly> Danish989: fine by me
<Danish989> spudly: danish989@gmail.com
<Danish989> spudly: you changed the image?
<Spudly> Danish989: added an image
<Danish989> spudly: how?
<Spudly> Danish989: skydome (as it apppears to be known) was blank. in Compiz settings manager, in the Desktop Cube plug-in, select the Appearance tab
<Spudly> then open the skydome twisty
<Spudly> then add an image in the Skydome Image boxy thingy
<donda> when type commands on the terminal i get an error   (pratik@pratik-desktop:~$ sudo pppoeconfig
<donda> sudo: unable to resolve host pratik-desktop
<donda> )
<Danish989> spudly: i believe I got kicked out
<Spudly> email on it's way
<donda> can any one help me
<Spudly> Danish989: awesome - i been thinking about how to do that, but never got around to doin anything about it (lazy arse me)
<Danish989> spudly: lol, how nice
<Spudly> Donda: it depends on your problem - if it's chick or dude related, ask your Mum
<Danish989> spudly: another thing, can you tell me what the bloody difference is between a Metacity and an Emerald theme?
<ajhtiredwolf> Hey, I have linux and vista installed on my primary hard drive and xp installed on the secondary. XP is hd1,0 linux hd0,4 and vista hd0,3. XP wont boot because windows wants to be on hd0,0 how can i make it load?
<Flannel> ajhtiredwolf: use map in grub to make it look like hd0,0
<peter77> spudley: why can't we ask you chick questions?
<micahcowan> Danish989, Metacity is a window-manager (the default one in Ubuntu); I don't know what Emerald is, but I'd hazard a guess it's another wm.
<ajhtiredwolf> Flannel, map??
<Danish989> micahcowan: thanks~
<micahcowan> Ah, window decorator for compiz.
<Spudly> Peter77: hey, if you want my advice i'm happy to share! :) but I can't guarantee you won't get slapped....
<Danish989> micahcowan: yesh
<Spudly> ﻿Danish989: If i knew that, I'd answer you in a jiffy.... isn't Emerald a Window Decorator (?), and Metacity a Window Manager?
<Danish989> spudly: what exactly is the difference between those two? :S
<Spudly> Danish989: .... was hopin you'd be able to answer that old boy!
<donda> when i type sudo pppoeconfig on terminal i get an error
<Danish989> spudly: lol, unfortunately not ... dude, I do love what your ubuntu looks like, what are you using?
<donda> the error is sudo: unable to resolve host pratik-desktop
<KyleK> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<KyleK> heh https
<ajhtiredwolf> Flannel, what do you mean by map?
<generic> hey how i send prints from JRE
<generic> any idea?
<peter77> Spudley: ok there's this girl I like but she's a sadistic satanist, is she worth asking out?
<Flannel> ajhtiredwolf: in your XP entry, map (hd1) (hd0) then on the next line map (hd0) (hd1), anywhere in the entry (beginning is easiest).  Don't change the root, that's independant of mapping
<Spudly> Danish989: which bit do you like??
<Flannel> ajhtiredwolf: so, one per line your XP entry is summarized by: title, map, map, root(noverify), chainloader, makeactive, or something similar to that
<ajhtiredwolf> Flannel, that will make hd1 look like 0 and hd0 look like 1?
<Flannel> ajhtiredwolf: To XP, yeah.
<ajhtiredwolf> Flannel, will that make the vista on the real hd0 not be able to boot?
<donda> ﻿when i type sudo pppoeconfig on terminal i get an error .﻿the error is sudo: unable to resolve host pratik-desktop
<Flannel> ajhtiredwolf: No, it only affects the menu entry it's in
<Flannel> ajhtiredwolf: (it only gets evaluated when you boot that entry)
<Spudly> peter77: ask yourself this - is she likely to tear your head from your neck if u say "I'm hanging out with the fellaz tonight dear".... if the answer is yes, then change your address.
<ajhtiredwolf> Flannel, oh sweet
<Constantino> hi
<mercuree> im running ubuntu hardy and if i do apt-cache search iceweasel i only find plugins not the actual program
<Danish989> spudly: mainly the orange and white color scheme of the GUI?
<mercuree> should i add debian sources to my list or what?
<ajhtiredwolf> Flannel, so it should look like this http://pastebin.com/m525850d5 ?
<donda> ﻿when i type sudo pppoeconfig on terminal i get an error .﻿the error is sudo: unable to resolve host pratik-desktop
<khin> hey why is it that when i clear the screen in bash and then dump a lot of text, some of the stuff i cleared comes back into view
<Danish989> spudly: please be a saint and don't tell me that's the default theme (because it does look like the default theme and im new to ubuntu)
<khin> that is really annoying
<mercuree> peter77,  is she a linux nut by any chance?
<mercuree> :)
<peter77> mercuree: mac user
<Danish989> peter77: no
<peter77> lol
<Danish989> lol
<napnap> hi all
<donda> plz ne one help me out
<Spudly> Danish989: with the exception of the skydome image (mine), it is all default
<legend2440> donda: check the   /etc/hosts file and make sure second line matches  /etc/hostname file
<Danish989> spudly: thats what I was afraid of .. lol
<Danish989> spudly: maybe thats what made me install ubuntu in the first place, how good it looks :D
<peter77> the eternal hatred of people who use and own an apple computer
<Watchbot07> hi yall
<napnap> how can I mount MAC OS X  install disc ?  mount -t hfs /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom => mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scd0   (with and whithout -t option)
<Watchbot07> could someone help me with wireless on 8.04?
<Spudly> Danish989: well, GNOME (desktop thingy) is very clean - it's quite nice to use
<Danish989> peter77: I specially hate all those mac ads where they're brainwashing the viewers
<ajhtiredwolf> Flannel, still there?
<Danish989> spudly: yup, it's wonderful
<Spudly> Danish989: and with all the compiz bells and whistles, i've impressed no less than 5 people with it :)
<Watchbot07> i can connect to the router but cant get out to the internet
<Watchbot07> any ideas?
<Danish989> spudly: I know, right! I've just mastered the technique of cube rotation and I shall make jaws hit the floor tommorow when I show it off to all my friends lol
<swansk> AT WORK MUST PRINT FILE.....KOREAN CHARACTERS NOT SHOWING UP IN PRINTER OUTPUT
<swansk> HELP!!!
<micahcowan> Danish989, what, then 1989 ads? The idea was that the Mac was a revolution against... something. A little ironic...
<alliecat> ok
<swansk> I can input Korean characters.
<aj_>  irc.hqirc.co.uk
<Flannel> peter77, Spudly, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, or somewhere else.  Thanks.
<swansk> Using OO
<Spudly> Danish989: henceforth, you will be CubeRotationMan
<Watchbot07> anyone?
<Flannel> ajhtiredwolf: Yes
<Spudly> Flannel: sorry, will stop now
<alliecat> So, I uninstalled ndiswrapper
<ajhtiredwolf> Flannel, yes that is correct?
<Flannel> ajhtiredwolf: No.  root hd1,0
<Danish989> micahcowan: lol, no, they have some new Mac ads  like that too don't they, where this thin actor who's playing a mac is standing next to a fat suit wearing 'pc'
<Spudly> Danish989: i'm still trying to get some 3D games working, not havin a great deal of success tho
<swansk> PM me is you have an idea!!!
<alliecat> Can someone tell me how to get the correct drivers working?
<ajhtiredwolf> Flannel, oh woops yeah, i changed that but it changed back
<Flannel> ajhtiredwolf: The mapping only happens for the OS it boots to, not GRUB itself
 * swansk needs help
<richardh> \list
<Danish989> spudly: cube rotation man it is, to the cube rotation mobile!
<Flannel> !patience | swansk
<ubottu> swansk: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
 * swansk can't print Korean characters for some dumb reason
<ajhtiredwolf> Flannel, alright but other than hd1,0 everything else right?
<Flannel> swansk: Have you tried asking in #ubuntu-ko?
<Spudly> Watchbot07: can you get an IP from router?
<Flannel> ajhtiredwolf: Yep
<Danish989> flannel: there's a ubuntu-ko? how kickass is that ...
<srizz> hello
<ajhtiredwolf> Flannel, thnanks that is really helpful, brb gonna see if it works
<Watchbot07> nope
<Flannel> Danish989: There's LoCo teams all over
<donda> ﻿legend2440:i hav got this names
<swansk> Flannel thanks for your response.   I wasn't trying to be rude.
<alliecat> seriously, I need help to get my wireless working :(
 * swansk *shame*
 * Danish989 wants his workstations to all have different wallpapers :(
<donda> ﻿legend2440:# The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<donda> fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<donda> ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
<donda> ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
<donda> ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
<donda> ff02::3 ip6-allhosts
<FloodBot3> donda: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Spudly> Watchbot07: tell me how you know you can connect....
 * mynetdude has had a brief tout with ubuntu... unfortunately I'm using the 64bit edition... and some things are just not possible
<srizz> i've been having trouble upgrading my ubuntu, does anyone mind helping
<donda> ok
<Spudly> Watchbot07: and in your response, try and use my name (helps people know who you're talking to)
<checkers> w/part
<Spudly> Watchbot07: unless of course you're talking to everyone, then that's ok :)
<Watchbot07> Spudly: i can see the router in the list and enter the key
<alliecat> i need some help too. i uninstalled ndiswrapper so the drivers don't conflict, but now i can't seem to get the bcom drivers working
<alliecat> i guess i should restart
<Watchbot07> Spudly: then it does something but i cant get out
<Spudly> Watchbot07: which key is this? how is your router configured?
<legend2440> donda: paste your /etc/hostname  file in pastebin
<legend2440> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<srizz> i went to the update manager to update to 7.0 and got an error box
<Watchbot07> Spudly: with wep and the ssid is broadcast
<Spudly> Watchbot07: ah ok - cool. i had to use manual configuration to get my wireless working
<swansk> #ubuntu-ko has 6 people online and their all sleeping.  Not much help.  Ubuntuforums.org only has someone vaguely talking about this about Chinese characters but I didn't understand the haphazard work around.  For example I don't know how to output in PDF.
<srizz> im not sure how to correct it
<Watchbot07> Spudly: i got it to work in 7.04 but not 8.04
<Spudly> Watchbot07: can you see the little network icon (two monitors overlapping) top-right near the time/date?
<swansk> If I output in PDF where is the file sent to?
<Watchbot07> Spudly: yes
<Spudly> Watchbot07: select that (left mouse but) and select Manual
<swansk> PMing me with any info is acceptable to me.
<Watchbot07> Spudly: ok, thats the list where i can see the router
<Spudly> ok, select Manual configuration
<Watchbot07> Spudly: ok
<Danish989> spudly: I just chose an image for the skydome, but it still doesnt show up when I rotate the cube =\ what do you think is wrong?
<Spudly> Watchbot07: you should get a box that says "Netowrk Settings" and you should see a list under "Connections" - the first item in the list is hopefully Wireless
<ajhtiredwolf> Flannel, thank you so much, it worked.
<Watchbot07> Spudly: yeah its my router
<kimmey2k3> any suggestions to GUI for truecrypt?
<donda> legend2440:ican i change the hostname
<Spudly> Watchbot07: so I assume the SSID is right. click on Unlock, enter your password, then select the Wireless network connection and hit Properties
<legend2440> donda: you changed the hostname?
<Spudly> Danish989: hmmmmm
<donda> legend2440: no
<Watchbot07> Spudly: i cant see it right now its a dual boot on this machine and im on win
<swansk> Found something....How do I add all used TrueType Fonts to /etc/X11/XF86Config-4????
<Spudly> Danish989: if you have any other settings, do they take effect ?
<Watchbot07> Spudly: ive gone into the properties before
<donda> legend2440: hostname is=pratik-desktop
<srizz> can someone guide me through installing Ubuntu 8.04
<Spudly> Watchbot07: cool - didn't want to lose you by assuming
<swansk> srizz there might be a video online like youtube that will do that
<srizz> i already downloaded it
<Watchbot07> Spudly: ok
<Watchbot07> Spudly: ive set my wep key there and have done all the type of connections
<Watchbot07> Spudly: even tried a static ip but no dice
<ajhtiredwolf> Are ATI cards still big trouble in linux?
<Spudly> ESSID is correct? Password type is "WEP key (hexadecimal)"? network password is your key (without any dashes)?
<legend2440> donda: ok you are missing two lines in the  /etc/hosts file   first line should be   127.0.0.1	localhost  and second line from top should be    127.0.1.1        pratik-desktop
<Watchbot07> Spudly:  yeah ive done both hex and ascii, my key has spaces, could that be it?
<Spudly> Watchbot07: hearin' ya - goto System menu, then Admin, then System Log
<Spudly> Watchbot07: on the left, choose 'syslog'
<Spudly> Watchbot07: remove any spaces and try again
<Spudly> Watchbot07: i think the key has to be all hex or ascii (no dodgey bits)
<Watchbot07> Spudly: ok, it works on win, would underscores be ok here?
<Spudly> Danish989: did you see my q?
<Danish989> spudly: sorry, I stepped out for a while, hold on let me scroll up
<Danish989> spudly: what do you mean by other settings? I changed the color of the gradient previously
<Spudly> Danish989: if you have any other settings, do they take effect immedately?
<Danish989> spudly: yes, immediately
<Spudly> Danish989: i'm going to assume you can open that image normally (is it a jpg? png?)
<Danish989> spudly: Ohh, sonovab**** .. lol, I didnt tick on the square to enable skydome *embaressed*
<Gokee2> Where is opera?  I have spent 10 min trying to figure out where my laptop gets it from!  apt-get policy on my laptop says         500 http://archive.canonical.com hardy/partner Packages.  But I can`t get it on my desktop!  First I tried copying over "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu hardy partner" (ran apt-get update) but apt-get policy opera still came up empty...  So I tried copying my whole sources.list from my laptop running update
<Gokee2> but I STILL DONAT GET OPERA!?
<Spudly> Watchbot07: i'd stick with entering it as hex if you can
<swansk> http://www.oooforum.org/forum/viewtopic.phtml?t=71249&highlight=korean+asian+printing    Same problem here no solution yet.  Blaming Ubuntu not OO on the problem.
<Spudly> Watchbot07: so I'm assuming underscores would be OK, but hey, it it barfs again remove the underscore and see if it works without it
<donda> legend2440:thanks buddy its done
<Spudly> Danish989: haha
<Watchbot07> Spudly: ok, thanks for the help, i need to hit the sack, cya
<legend2440> donda: error message gone?
<Spudly> Danish989: man, I was gonna ask - but I thought..."naaaaah, he's a bright guy"
<Spudly> Watchbot07: later
<swansk> I did not have a problem with printing asian characters in Breezy.  I believe this is a relatively new issue.
<Spudly> dang, this on-topic thing is hard... i keep goin to type and then I get the "Flannel-Eye" :P
 * swansk is worried.  Company needs me to print Asian fonts.  I don't want to have to wipe Ubuntu and install Windows because of this.
<alliecat> Ok, seriously, I've gotten myself into a mess now.
<bazhang> swansk, breezy is no longer supported; consider getting a more recent version
<alliecat> I uninstalled ndiswrapper throuth the advic eof someone here
<bazhang> !eol | swansk
<ubottu> swansk: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<swansk> I am using the MOST RECENT version.  I was just commenting that Breezy didn't have this problem.
<alliecat> got b43-fwcutter and bcm43xx-fwcutter
<alliecat> reinstalled
<bazhang> swansk, do you have the asian language packs installed?
<alliecat> and my wireless card is not being recognized at all
<szonek> hi, i have a problem with playing wav files.. when i play little bigger file (size > 100KB) with: aplay /usr/share/sounds/login.wav it works fine but when i try to play shorter file, for example info.wav i get nothing ... info.wav isn't silent
<swansk> as far as I know I do. I can view Korean fonts and INPUT THEM.
<alliecat> i really need the help of someone who actually knows this wireless stuff
<Danish989> spudly: lol, guess i'm just tired (can't think of anything else to blame it on)
<bazhang> swansk, you only need Korean?
<swansk> bazhang : right
<swansk> bazhang : but Chinese it seems is having the same issues.  http://www.oooforum.org/forum/viewtopic.phtml?t=71249&highlight=korean+asian+printing
<bazhang> swansk, what font/language packs? there are separate ones for OO iirc
<swansk> I am not sure.  I'll happily tell you if you tell me where to locate them.
<Spudly> Danish989: so you're set now.... skydome image and all...
<bazhang> swansk, what about opening synaptic and searching for korean, or apt-cache search korean and installing all you see
<Spudly> Flannel: when you say off-topic, does that include jokes about configuration of ubuntu?
<swansk> ok.  I'll try that.  To eliminate that possibility.
<swansk> I'll be right back
<Danish989> spudly: yup :) thanks a lot
<swansk> PMing me is ok
<Danish989> spudly: now the only thing bothering me is how to have a different wallpaper for different workstation ..
<alliecat> how do you de-blacklist something
<Spudly> Danish989: workspace?
<alliecat> that's probably the best question
<Danish989> spudly: yes, workspace, sorry
<Dusti[n]> [os] Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 [cpu] 2 AMD @ 2002.36 MHz x86 Family 15 Model 75 Stepping 2 [memory] 0/2048mb [0.00%] [--------------------] [display] card(s), 1024x768x32bpp - 0Hz monitor [sound]
<Dusti[n]> [hdd] [C: 225,958.65mb (51,619.89mb free)] [D: 225,958.65mb (51,619.89mb free)] [L: 225,958.65mb (51,619.89mb free)] [L: 225,958.65mb (51,619.89mb free)] [bios] [connection]
<Dusti[n]> [XP install date] Thu Feb 26 01:00:00 2037 [uptime] 1day 57mins 11secs [record uptime] 1day 57mins 11secs on Jun 20 2008 ::acidmax::
<Spudly> Danish989: i tried one suggested idea, didn't do anything - not sure why...
<Dusti[n]> sorry
<Danish989> spudly: did it have anything to do with compiling and then running?
<Spudly> Danish989: no, just setting an option in gconf-editor for Nautilis
<Spudly> Danish989: telling Nauty not to 'show-desktop'
<Danish989> spudly: I've so far heard of 'wallpaper-tray' 'drape' and 'wallpapoz' as applications that can do what we need
<Danish989> spudly: but according to nickruds, they all suck
 * Spudly looks at nickruds
<Danish989> lol
<Spudly> nickrud: is this true?
<bazhang> Spudly, wallpaper-tray would be what you want; wallpapoz is no longer under development iirc
<swansk> bazhang : I am worried I will end up changing my system to Korean menus and such by installing so many KO packages :) :)
<nickrud> Danish989 Spudly could you take this to a pm or another room, you're drowning out everyone else (and yes, I think they all suck)
<Spudly> alrighty, time to cook dinner for the wifey
<szonek> i have a problem with playing wav files.. when i play little bigger file (size > 100KB) with: aplay /usr/share/sounds/login.wav it works fine but when i try to play shorter file, for example info.wav i get nothing ... info.wav isn't silent
<Danish989> nickrud: lol
<Spudly> nickrud: drowning out?
<Danish989> bazhang: how is wallpaper-tray, according to you?
<bazhang> Danish989, never tried it sorry
<Danish989> bazhang: okie, thanks anyway
<Spudly> Danish989: nite mate, sweet skydome dreams
<nickrud> Spudly help requests getting lost in the flow. See you guys around, bed time
<michael__> anyone here know how to set background image for wmii
<Danish989> spudly: lol, you too dude, thanks again :) cya again hopefully
<Mo0oSaH> BitchX is not included in hardy repo?
<swansk> bazhang : found a few packages that might help PostScript out printing, unsure....still working on it.
<bazhang> !info bitchx
<ubottu> Package bitchx does not exist in hardy
<bazhang> Mo0oSaH, nay
<Danish989> bazhang: what the hell is bitchx?
<alliecat> nickrud: i think you helped me earlier. i removed ndiswrapper and i can't get the b43 and bcm43xx drivers to load now
<bazhang> Danish989, it is a irc client that is cli (irssi is the one to use)
<alliecat> so my card isn't recognized at all!
<nickrud> alliecat try sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules
<ubud> what adress book is good?
<nickrud> alliecat do you see your driver in the driver manager?
<alliecat> no
<alliecat> i don't
<nickrud> do the apt-get install
<alliecat> i did apt-get install b43-fwcutter and bcm43xx-fwcutter
<alliecat> already
<alliecat> and i still don't see them there
<nickrud> alliecat restricted modules?
<alliecat> ffff
<alliecat> ok, i did that
<alliecat> do i need to reinstall the fwcutter files AGAIN now?
<carrera> Greetings!
<swansk> bazhang : currently installing 34 files 100+ MB of korean language stuff.  It would be great if ONE fixed this.
<nickrud> alliecat no, check system->admin->driver manager
<alliecat> still not there
<bazhang> swansk, hope it does :)
<carrera> does 8.04 support software RAID?
<jlw> Hey guys, I suck. How do I find out if I have what kind of wine to install? Edgy/Dapper/Breezy?
<nickrud> dang. That's all I did day before yesterday
<nickrud> but its 0130 here, gotta get up at 0600
<bazhang> night nickrud :)
<nickrud> alliecat I'm around most evenings if you still have trouble.
<swansk> bazhang : breezy didn't have this problem so just adding a package might do the trick, unless OO or Cups Printing has changed significantly
<alliecat> 'night
<manti> Hi guys. Is there a way for me to find out about my video card from the command line?
<bazhang> manti, lspci
<nickrud> good afternoon, bazhang
<manti> thanks
<kenny> when i click install updates button. An error occured-> E:dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configue -a' to correct the problem. E:_cache->open() failed, please report. so anyone can help me to solve this problem.
<bazhang> kenny, run that command then
<orphean> manti: glxinfo will tell you various gl related things as well.
<manti> thanks.
<bazhang> !fakeraid | carrera
<ubottu> carrera: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<kenny> ok, i open the terminal
<bazhang> jlw what system are you using (gutsy, hardy)
<manti> Now I can guess which drivers are best, without having to actually look inside the cse
<kenny> what should i do next?
<manti> case
<manti> :)
<jlw> I have no idea, I'm a  newbie. How can I find out?
<bazhang> jlw open a terminal and type lsb_release -a (dont paste here)
<jlw> Hardy :)
<hfmls> hi
<bazhang> jlw, get wine from the hardy repos then; either sudo apt-get install wine , or open synaptic and install from there.
<hfmls> i installed beryl
<hfmls> how do i start it ?
<bazhang> hfmls, beryl is now compiz-fusion
<hfmls> well, at least i think i did
<hfmls> i did sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-bcop
<bazhang> !ccsm | hfmls
<ubottu> hfmls: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<hfmls> ok, installed
 * Saj5786 Bons dias **
<jlw> bazhang: I'm trying to follow this tutorial to install World of Warcraft, can I link it to you?
 * swansk falls at the feet of bazhang thanking him.  thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you.  I suspect xpdf-korean might have been the package that fixed it.  Unsure of course.
<bazhang> jlw, check the appdb or go to #winehq for help with that
<bazhang> !appdb | jlw
<ubottu> jlw: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<jlw> Alright, thanks
<hfmls> btw, where can i get the latest via chrome9 drivers? (installed one that worked perfect, but want to make sure it's the latest)
<bazhang> swansk, nicely done :)
<TMPSAP> hi! how do you re-activate your NICS in console? I dont want to use a GUI
<kenny> what should i do after i open the terminal.
<legend2440> kenny: in terminal type     sudo dpkg --configure -a
 * swansk actually likes elinks....grumbles that some sights have too many images.
<kenny> then what i should do next.
<cybera> does anyone know/have any experience with why after i upgraded from 7.10->8.05 that i lost a EIDE ATA/100 WD120GB disk, but my SATA disks show up in 'fdisk -l'
<legend2440> kenny: try      sudo apt-get updates     and see if that fixed it
<TMPSAP> hi! how do you re-activate your NICS in console? I dont want to use a GUI <-- is it possible at all? O_O
<bhc> sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<hfmls> !ccsm
<ubottu> ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<legend2440> kenny: try      sudo apt-get update    and see if that fixed it   sorry thats update not updates
<TMPSAP> bhc thanks man
<cybera> (my box: v2.6.24-19-server; Ubuntu 4.2.3-2ubuntu7); At the begining of my dmesg i see: ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initramfs... error, file /DSDT.aml not found.
<cybera> Is that a serious problem or nothing really to worry bout?
<hfmls> hi
<hfmls> i installed via chrome9 and now works perfect in ubuntu
<hfmls> how can i check if i have latest version? and how can i check if 3d is working ?
<bXi> hfmls: 3d should be checkable with glxgears i think
<ishmael^> hi could someone help me changing my mac address?
<ishmael^> ive read the forums
<ikonia> ishmael^: why do you want to change your mac address
<bXi> why would you want to change it?
<ishmael^> and the way inserting a line in /etc/network/interfaces
<ishmael^> does not work
<ikonia> ishmael^: that can have reasonable complications
<hfmls> sorry, what ?
<ikonia> ishmael^: doesn't work ?? your mac address ?? how does it "not work"
<ishmael^> coz of my isp
<ikonia> ishmael^: please explain
<hfmls> bXi,  how do i do it?
<bXi> hfmls: open a terminal and type glxgears
<ishmael^> my isp desires a certain mac
<hfmls> nothing happens
<bXi> hfmls: then i think 3d isnt working
<hfmls> glxgears: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bXi> ishmael^: i somehow doubt that
<ikonia> ishmael^: they contact your ISP and tell them your using a different mac address
<ishmael^> but i dont want to
<ikonia> bXi: some ISP's do tie broadband connections to specific mac addresses, it's not uncommon
<ishmael^> i know there are ways to override it
<bXi> ikonia: yeah but wouldnt the ISP supply a modem with a known mac address?
<Kinch> is there anywhere on this server I could go to share my art made solely on ubuntu?
<ikonia> ishmael^: contact your ISP and tell them you have changed your mac address, we are not here to help you get around and break your ISP's Terms and Conditions
<ikonia> bXi: depends on the ISP
<Sinnerman> hi i was using a mist theme, and to make the panel menu size smaller, i was using gtk-icon-sizes="panel-menu=12,12" in .gtkrc. however with murrine, which i now want to use, that does not seem to work, i've tried modifying the theme file itself, to no avail, and i have tried making a .gtkrc-2.0 file in my $HOME, to no avail either. how can i solve this? i basically want to make the menus from the panel stretch half the lenght of the screen rather tha
<Sinnerman> n the whole lot.
<ikonia> Kinch: #ubuntu-artwork
<KyleK> haha
<ikonia> Kinch: they would appriciate it
<kenny> once i go into sudo apt-get update what should i do next
<KyleK> #ifconfig $WAN hw ether 00:1B:24:CE:72:81
<ikonia> Kinch: also there is an "art work" forum on ubuntuforums
<Kinch> thank ikonia
<Sinnerman> i dare say it works for menus elsewhere.
<KyleK> well
<KyleK> dont use my laptops mac address
<legend2440> kenny: well if that worked ok then you can open   system>administration>update manager and check for any new updates if you want
<zethero1> anyone here with experience in configuring a network?
<michael__> zetherol,maybe i can help you ,what's your problem
<Kinch> all is quiet in ubuntu artwork, for those interested check out http://rethaw.com/wp/videos to see the videos i've made using basic compiz settings
<Kinch> and video feedback
<jeroin> is there a howto for xen on 8.04?
<ikonia> Kinch: thats not really appropriate for this channel
<jeroin> because https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen seems outdated for previous versions
<ikonia> Kinch: if -artwork is quiet, leave a message, or make a forum post on the artwork forum on ubuntu forums
<Kinch> ikonia: my dearest apologies!
<Exidus> \o
<Kinch> :/
<hfmls> i ear some noises in my 5.1 speakers
<hfmls> and i'm not listen to any sound :S
<hfmls> it happens in ubuntu
<hfmls> some little clap
<hfmls> like 10 in 10 seconds :S
<hfmls> where can i get the latest P4M900 VIA Chrome9 driver?
<kenny> still cannot update
<ikonia> hfmls: be careful using ones not provided in the ubuntu repo's
<hfmls> what da hell
<hfmls> i pressed num lock
<hfmls> now every time i write a caracter my pc goes bip bip bip
<hfmls> only in xchat
<xnv> Is there a safe way to change my user id? Even when I unlock, the user id box is grayed out in the User Settings app
<zethero1> anyone?
<ikonia> zethero1: anyone what ?
<michael__> xnv,i dont think that you can change your uid
<ikonia> zethero1: what good is saying "anyone" ?
<civixier> May I ask snes9x-related questions in here?
<hfmls> ikonia,  do u know where i can find it ? where can i get the latest P4M900 VIA Chrome9 driver?
<zethero1> ﻿anyone here with experience in configuring a network?
<xnv> michael__: You definitely can.
<michael__> zetherol
<zethero1> I asked already above..... :)
<michael__> what's your problem
<ikonia> hfmls: well, you'd either need to look in via for an xorg driver, or the xorg cvs repo
<hfmls> i installed one that works ok.but still i dont have 3d.. via has support for ubuntu 3d now.
<ikonia> zethero1: many people, ask the question
<afallenhope> is there an scp GUI version?
<michael__> xnv,how can i chang the uid?
<xnv> michael__: The usermod command is one option, but I don't know if it'd screw things up in the rest of Ubuntu.
<ikonia> zethero1: if someone didn't see the question saying "anyone" won't tell them what the question is, if someone doesn't know the answer saying "anyone" won't make them know it
<zethero1> I would like to assign static ip addresses to the computers on the network....
<ikonia> hfmls: whos says via has 3d support ?
<ikonia> zethero1: ok, I assume they are running ubuntu ?
<chori> I'm having problems with my xorg/fglrx config geting a fatal error and a backtrace. Google suggest it might be a bug in glibc and that recompiling libpixman with gcc 4.1 solves the problem. But how to compile? Anyone?
<hfmls> well they released drivers 2 weeks ago for via
<zethero1> ﻿ikonia: yes
<hfmls> 3d
<erin> <zethero1> I would like to assign static ip addresses to the computers on the network...    <-- sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1     etc
<ikonia> zethero1: ok, so open system --> administration -> network gui
<michael__> xnv, you are right, thank you
<ikonia> hfmls: who did ?
<ikonia> hfmls: who released these drivers ?
<michael__> zethorol, you can edit /etc/network/interfaces
<hfmls> via
<zethero1> ﻿ikonia: network settings?
<ikonia> hfmls: who said these drivers have 3d support
<michael__> and that files will keep your configs
<ikonia> hfmls: so you'll need to get the drivers from via then
<zethero1> ﻿ikonia: by the way 3 are on wireless and one on wired
<ikonia> zethero1: thats fine
<kenny> dpkg problem make me cannot update my ubuntu
<ikonia> zethero1: they are still just network interfaces
<hfmls> i had the lkink in windows, googlint it, 1 mnt
<zethero1> ﻿ikonia:yep
<ikonia> zethero1: just open the gui I told you, and assign IP addresses to the network you want
<zethero1> ﻿ikonia: I just don't know what to put in Gateway address
<ikonia> zethero1: what is your network gateway ?
<zethero1> ﻿ikonia: I think the Subnet Mask is 255.255.255.0
<ikonia> zethero1: ok,
<michael__> X,X,X,1
<michael__> mosttime
<ikonia> zethero1: you need to speak to the person who runs your network
<michael__> you need to ask your network administrator
<ikonia> zethero1: ask him what the gateway for your network is
<zethero1> ﻿ikonia: I dunno what the gateway is ... I thought it was 192.168.1.1
<ikonia> zethero1: ask you network administrator
<zethero1> ﻿ikonia: I run the network :)
<zethero1> ha
<ikonia> zethero1: come on.....
<ikonia> zethero1: is this a home network ?
<zethero1> ﻿ikonia: yes
<ikonia> zethero1: right, so your gateway will mostlikley be your broad band router
<kenny> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. <---i having this problem until cannot update my ubuntu.
<hfmls> Tux Racer, Divx, Xvid, DVD, e até o Compiz (desktop 3D) funcionou! (após algumas configurações).
<erin> if its your home network, why isnt DHCP set up?
<hfmls> quoting
<jeroin> hello?
<ikonia> zethero1: be aware that a lot of routers won't allow use as a gateway unless they give the IP address out by DHCP
<zethero1> ﻿ikonia: DHCP is enabled
<hfmls> http://linux.via.com.tw
<erin> ...
<ikonia> zethero1: so why are you assigning static IP's
<hfmls> ikonia,  http://linux.via.com.tw
<michael__> hehe
<ikonia> hfmls: why are you telling me this ?
<zethero1> ﻿ikonia: I thought my gateway was 192.168.1.1 but it does not seem to work
<michael__> ikonia,good question
<ikonia> zethero1:  maybe because your router won't allow use as a gateway UNLESS it gives out an ip address via dhcp
<erin> zetherol: tell it to get an IP address automatically, setting up static IP's in your situation is pointless
<ikonia> zethero1: thats not uncommon for home routers
<jeroin> hello? is this readable?
<zethero1> ﻿ikonia: becasue I setup apt-cacher to connect to 192.168.1.4 ... but if the ip addresses keep changeing then we are in trouble
<ikonia> jeroin: yes
<hfmls> ikonia,  a guy said it used drivers for P4M900 VIA Chrome9 from that site: http://linux.via.com.tw  but when i go there i can't find P4M900, what do u think i should use ?
<ikonia> zethero1: use a hostname for apt-cacher
<Flynsarmy> If i share my M drive (an NTFS drive) will it become un-shared every time i reboot ubuntu? That seems to have been what happened
<ikonia> hfmls: I think you should contact via or the guy who told you to use the drivers from that site
<jeroin> Lets say i have Ubuntu 8.04 and need a VM to run FreeBSD 7 with heavy I/O on Areca, should I use KVM or Xen then? What howto should I use I found one for Xen on the official Ubuntu page but its for earlier Ubuntu versions
<zethero1> ﻿ikonia: all the computers on the network connect to 192.168.1.4 .... can I change it to make them all connect to the name of my pc?
<hfmls> ok
<ikonia> jeroin: I'm a firm believer in kvm personally
<ikonia> zethero1: sure
<jeroin> ikonia: why? do you have a good howto for it for 8.04?
<zethero1> can I pastebin the sources.list to you?
<ikonia> jeroin: https://help.ubuntu.com search for "kvm"
<ikonia> zethero1: why ?
<zethero1> ﻿ikonia: well... I dunno how to make it point to my pc...
<zethero1> ﻿ikonia: how to I find my hostname?
<ikonia> zethero1: change the IP address to the name of your PC
<ikonia> zethero1: "hostname" is the command, and you set it up when you installed ubuntu
<zethero1> ﻿ikonia: hostname in the terminal
<ikonia> zethero1: yup
<zethero1> ok.... will try it
<ikonia> zethero1: see if you can ping it first, to see if your router is acting as a resolver for you
<legend2440> kenny: what were you doing when you first got that error message?  an update or installing software?
<zethero1> ﻿ikonia: oh ... how do I do that?
<jeroin> ikonia: i found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM but its community document, and i don't know for which Ubuntu version... it doesn't state that...
<ikonia> jeroin: its 8.04
<zethero1> ﻿ikonia: ping hostname ? in terminal?
<ikonia> zethero1: thats right
<kenny> an update, legend24440
<tyler__> can someone help me with samba permissions....i cant change the folder names from a client pc
<zethero1> ﻿ikonia: ok I did it and its giving me line after line of something.....
<ikonia> zethero1: I need more info than that
<zethero1> 64 bytes from zeth-ubuntu (127.0.1.1): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.039 ms
<jeroin> ikonia: how do you know? on top it says The previous version of this page (which was documenting KVM for Feisty) has been moved to KVMFeisty
<ikonia> zethero1: ok, great
<ikonia> zethero1: are you doing that on a remote age
<ikonia> jeroin: because I wrote part of it
<zethero1> ﻿ikonia: remote age?
<ikonia> zethero1: remote machine sorry
<zethero1> ﻿ikonia: I am on my PC.....
<ikonia> zethero1: well, you need to ping it from a remote machine
<jeroin> ikonia: OK can you maybe add that its for 8.04 or make this clear for the reader or tell me how i should have known?
<zethero1> ﻿ikonia: ok... from another machine on the network
<kenny> sorry...it's install updated
<Flynsarmy> If i share my M drive (an NTFS drive) will it become un-shared every time i reboot ubuntu? That seems to have been what happened
<kenny> not updated
<ikonia> jeroin: it's not actually for 8.04 specificly, it's a living document, but as 8.04 is current and the previous version was "fesity" - it can only be 8.04 as there is nothing after fesity thats not 8.04
<ikonia> jeroin: ahh I see, it could have been gutsy
<ikonia> jeroin: I'll look at re-wording the intro
<TMPSAP> :/
<jeroin> ikonia: yes, so i thought, f,g,h :) thanks!!
<TMPSAP> this is pure hell
<ikonia> TMPSAP: do you have a question ?
<TMPSAP> making my wireless work in ubuntu
<zethero1> ﻿ikonia: from another computer it says unknown host
<TMPSAP> ikonia, yeah sort of how do you make D-Link DWL-G510 work in ubuntu (wireless)?
<ikonia> zethero1: ok, so your router isn't acting as a dns host,
<ikonia> TMPSAP: is it visable in the network gui ?
<legend2440> kenny: lets try it again  in terminal type   sudo dpkg --configure -a   then when thats done type   sudo apt-get clean
<TMPSAP> ikonia:  it was yesterday then it just vanished, apparently I have to compile my own drivers, but im getting tons of errors
<ikonia> zethero1: login to your router and assign the mac address of your PC to a static IP, so that the PC is still served up by DHCP, however that 1 PC will get a static IP
<ikonia> TMPSAP: who said you have to compile your own drivers?
<TMPSAP> ikonia, a lot 510 users
<TMPSAP> ikonia, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=833400
<zethero1> ﻿ikonia: that is what Iam having a hard time doing in the router
<hfmls> guys
<hfmls> wich was the command to test 3d again pls?
<ikonia> TMPSAP: first line of the guide "These instructions have been tested on Ubuntu 6.10"
<ikonia> TMPSAP: are you using 6.10 ?
<Mercuree> is there a package manager for ubuntu that can pause and resume getting a file? ive only used apt-get so far and am happy with it but would like this feature
<Mercuree> i dont really like synaptic. not sure if it supports this or not
<TMPSAP> ikonia no, 8.04
<TMPSAP> ikonia, are you telling me theres a HUGE diff between gutsy vs hardy in terms of general compiling?
<ikonia> TMPSAP: 6.10 it's gutsy
<ikonia> TMPSAP: 6.10 isn't gutsy
<Flynsarmy> is there a single package in apt that installs large numbers of codecs the way build-essential does for compiling?
<TMPSAP> what? 6.10 is gutsy and its not?
<zethero1> ﻿ikonia: I have the DSL-2640U Router/ADSL modem...... and its very different to other Netgear and Dlink units in the layout and wording of things..... so I am confused
<Mercuree> zethero1, do you not have a manual for the router?
<TMPSAP> ikonia: well okay, do you have a better guide?
<ikonia> TMPSAP: 6.10 = October 2006 release - 8.04 = april 2008 release, do think there is no difference
<xnv> Anyone know how to map uids when using automount/NFS to mount a disk over the network?
<TMPSAP> ikonia, thats not what I said
<ikonia> TMPSAP: not without looking
<ikonia> TMPSAP: what did you ask then ?
<zethero1> ﻿Mercuree: yes.... but I am not sure of what I am looking for exactly....
<TMPSAP> <TMPSAP> ikonia, are you telling me theres a HUGE diff between gutsy vs hardy in terms of general compiling?
<ikonia> TMPSAP: gutsy is 7.10
<JannoTT> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<ikonia> TMPSAP: how does gutsy have anything to do with this
<zethero1> ﻿Mercuree: in the router.,,, there is an area in the Home section called LAN
<TMPSAP> my misstake
<zethero1> but there is nothing much in there
<ikonia> TMPSAP: and yes, there are huge differences in the glibc, compiler, headers, kerenl version that module slops into
<Mercuree> do you not see a static dhcp entry?
<TMPSAP> ikonia, I see, well I guess im out of luck then, because thats the only guide ive found for my card
<ikonia> TMPSAP: massive between gutsy and hardy, and SUPER big between 6.10 and hardy
<VEhystrix> Anyone mind helping me, My screen fills up with SQUASHFS errors when I boot the 8.04 Live CD
<kenny> legend 2440
<kenny> i have done wat u said
<kenny> what should i do next?
<zethero1> ﻿ikonia: does Dynamic DNS sound right?
<zethero1> The Dynamic DNS service allows you to alias a dynamic IP address to a static hostname in any of the many domains, allowing your DSL router to be more easily accessed from various locations on the Internet.
<sinan> hey all! Is there a command to know the amount of memory each process is using?
<legend2440> kenny: ok now in terminal type   sudo apt-get update     and then   sudo apt-get upgrade
<DJones> sinan: Try typing "top" in a terminal, that should give you that sort of information
<zethero1> ﻿sinan: you can use the System Monitor
<sinan> DJones: top doesn't seem ot list all the processes.
<zethero1> ﻿sinan: there is a great GUI in System > Administration called System Monitor
<Mo0oSaH> I accidentally added some text to be highlighted in irssi and can't find how to remove it :( anyone help?
<sinan> zethero1: checking it out, thanks :)
<zethero1> ﻿sinan: click on the Processes tab
<sinan> zethero1: thanks, pretty much what i needed ;)
<civixier> Hi! I want a custom command for the terminal that gives me the current time and date in the same window. Is this possible?
<corsica13> date
<corsica13> =)
<civixier> hahahahaha :D thanks
<kenny> ok..i'm in...it ask me do i want to continue [y/n]?
<AshishAUS> Hi Harshal how r u mate?
<harsshal> hi man
<legend2440> kenny: y
<sinan> zethero1: the info in the system monitor is not consistent with the info i get from running "free" in terminal
<harsshal> how are you?
<AshishAUS> So how was your day?
<sinan> zethero1: free reports 1.4 gigs of memory used, system monitor reports 400 mb
<AshishAUS> I am good thaks for asking
<zethero1> does anyone know of a channel for routers etc?
<harsshal> what do you do?
<AshishAUS> Studing
<AshishAUS> What abt you
<hfmls> !ccsm
<ubottu> ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<harsshal> working
<zethero1> ﻿sinan: I actually use a screenlet for monitoring my RAM
<AshishAUS> Where do you work?
<sinan> zethero1: if i may ask, what's a screenlet?
<civixier> Is there a way to close the terminal by pressing escape? Feels more natural that way.
<harsshal> anybody nkow how can we login as root from login promt??
<magical> anyone else being pm spammed by komila? D:
<zethero1> ﻿sinan: http://www.screenlets.org
<legend2440> harsshal: sudo -i
<ema92> harsshal: you have to enable the root account with
<ema92> sudo passwd root
<kenny> thanks
<kenny> i think i have solve the problem.
<legend2440> kenny no problem
<praveer_cool> why am i getting Segmentation fault when i do nvclock -h (btw, nvclock is nvidia overclocking utility), i am using Ubuntu Hardy 8.04
<harsshal> yeah. but i'll first have to login with some other user.
<harsshal> then in promt do that
<harsshal> i want to login as root directly
<ema92> then you shuld try booting Ubuntu into recovery mode
<praveer_cool> any option passed to the console version of nvclock results in Seg fault
<ema92> then log in as root
<ema92> and then type that command
<ema92> to log in as root in normal sessions
<praveer_cool> even the nvclock_gtk reports Seg fault, i tried reinstalling both packages, but to no avail
<Slart> praveer_cool: works here, hardy 64 bit
<Slart> praveer_cool: are you on 32 bit?
<rick111> is there a shortcut to minimize all windows?
<praveer_cool> Slart, yep
<Slart> praveer_cool: try using another repository..
<harsshal> but still i cant login from login window.It says sys admin is not allowd to login herre
<ema92> rick111: the show desktop button
<praveer_cool> Slart, which one, afaik isnt it on only one repo by default?
<doctorow> I've got a Thinkpad running Gutsy. The native internal LCD res is 1400x1050; I have an external Samsung monitor with the same native resolution. When I plug the monitor into the ThinkPad's dock and reboot, the laptop wants to drive the monitor at 1280x1024, and 1400x150 doesn't show up as an option in Gnome -> System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<Slart> praveer_cool: or wait for the package maintainers to fix whatever the problem is
<civixier> rick111 system > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts
<Slart> praveer_cool: are you using the main ubuntu repository?
<praveer_cool> Slart, yes
<civixier> browse the list, you can find the shortcut in there somewhere :)
<Slart> praveer_cool: hmm.. you could try one of the mirrors.. but I doubt that will work.. I guess they get the packages from the main repos
<hfmls> !ccsm
<ubottu> ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<doctorow> I've got a Thinkpad running Gutsy. The native internal LCD res is 1400x1050; I have an external Samsung monitor with the same native resolution. When I plug the monitor into the ThinkPad's dock and reboot, the laptop wants to drive the monitor at 1280x1024, and 1400x150 doesn't show up as an option in Gnome -> System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution - how do I force the correct resolution on external video?
<pvh_sa|wrk> anyone here using libpam-heimdal ?
<kenny> updates very helpful for ubuntu?
<zetheroo> ok ... Pidgin crashed again... did I miss anything?
<doctorow> I've got a Thinkpad running Gutsy. The native internal LCD res is 1400x1050; I have an external Samsung monitor with the same native resolution. When I plug the monitor into the ThinkPad's dock and reboot, the laptop wants to drive the monitor at 1280x1024, and 1400x150 doesn't show up as an option in Gnome -> System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution - how do I force the correct resolution on external video?
<pvh_sa|wrk> i am using libpam-heimdal - and authentication doesn't work with the latest version. compile it from source (get the source with apt-get source) and the resultant binary works fine....
<ema92> doctorow with the Samsung monitor plugged sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ema92> that shuld work
<kenny> i cannot see the sharing drive on workgroup :o(
<kenny> but they saw mine
<rick111> civixier thanks
<rick111> thanks ema92
<kenny> cannot see sharing drive inside workgroup but my friend saw mine sharing folder on ubuntu.
<doctorow> ema90 -- Do I need to reboot afterwards?
<doctorow> ema92 -- Do I need to reboot afterwards?
<sinan> zethero1: is there a way to hide/show all screenlets with a shortcut?
<ema92> no just restart X
<the_eraser> hi anyone know a command to see which font the console is using? :-)
<cybera> does anyone know what these "skge pci error 0x147" errors are about/how to fix? (Linux version 2.6.24-19-server (buildd@vernadsky) (gcc version 4.2.3 (Ubuntu 4.2.3-2ubuntu7)) #1 SMP Wed Jun 4 17:16:58 UTC 2008 (Ubuntu 2.6.24-19.33-server)
<pvh_sa|wrk> what is ubuntu-motu ?
<civixier> how do I leave a manual in the terminal?
<ahsan> teype exit
<sinan> civixier: press q
<ahsan> sorry q
<civixier> ah, thanks :D
<Metatron^> i did a command line install from the ubuntu cd adding my own lite weight windows manager.  but now i would like to install some more components, avoiding downloading on dialup, (like open office).  how can i look at the packages on the CD and use aptitude or synaptic to install them?
<ema92> pvh_sa|wrk: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-motu
<hfmls> how could/can i compile via driver to latest 8.04 kernel ? :S
<pvh_sa|wrk> ema92, thanks
<doctorow> I've got a Thinkpad X61 running Gutsy. The internal LCD resolution is 1400x1050@60Hz. It is in a dock that is connected to an external display that has the exact same resolution. When I reboot with the monitor connected, the Gutsy ThinkPad drives the monitor at 1280x1024@60Hz. The correct resolution doesn't show up in Gnome > System -> Preferences > Screen Resolution. I just tried running the Xorg autodetect and rebootin
<doctorow> Nevermind! It just started working!
<doctorow> Thanks!
<msshams> hi, when i try to apt-get install -f it says: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21592/ can you please help me?
<gaminggeek> anyone know what package time.h is in?
<zetheroo> can someone help me configure my router?
<ahsan> Metatron: use apt-cdrom to add a cdrom to your sources
<ahsan> then go for an apt-get update
<ahsan> and install anything that you want
<ruiboon> gaminggeek: there is a lot of such time.h this is likely to be the one that you are looking for libc6-dev: /usr/include/time.h
<gaminggeek> that should be it thank you
<ema92> gaminggeek: you can find more info about packages at
<ema92> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<gaminggeek> ok thanks
<whitezr> Yo, how can I restore the default files in ubuntu in apache2 on fiesta or w/e it's called
<whitezr> I deleted the apache2 directory and I can't get it to install or uninstall
<whitezr> and I am logged in as root
<Blade_Wizard_Fal> running Ubuntu 8, Firefox 3, has all flash plugins, video codecs available. Why are my embedded videos (such as youtube) still choppy?? any ideas?
<adante> hi, iwlist wlan0 produces 'no scan results', but network manager finds a lot of waps, is this some sort of resource issue or what causes this?
<ubuntu_> http://debian.pastebin.com/m405c4d71
<ubuntu_> http://debian.pastebin.com/m405c4d71
<PupUser> ubuntu_: did u test your hard drive?
<ubuntu_> How test?
 * JoaoVr Boas
<PupUser> whats ur pc? and whats ur hard drive?
<ubuntu_> What?
<ubuntu_> I dont understand where you want.
<PupUser> ubuntu_: just answer the questions
<ubuntu_> What question?
<PupUser> ubuntu_: read up
<ubuntu_> What is your PC? And what is your hard drive?
<ubuntu_> That makes no sense.
<PupUser> ubuntu_: never mind
<Almindor> hello
<Almindor> is there virtualbox-kernel module package for -19 kernel somewhere? (amd64)
<Almindor> the ones in repos are old, latest kernel is -19 but the modules require -18
<PupUser> Almindor: last time i checked no.. so i switched to sunXVM
<Almindor> sucks
<PupUser> Almindor: yeah
<Almindor> I bet the -18 would work, it's not like the kernel's THAT incompatible
<Almindor> (IIRC -version changes are packaging?)
<zethero1> how do I find my gateway in Ubuntu?
<Almindor> zethero1, you mean you have a gateway but don't know it's ip?
<zethero1> ﻿Almindor: yep
<zethero1> ﻿Almindor: there is a Broadcast Address ... but no Gateway!?
<Almindor> zethero1, "gateway" is a machine, it's a computer/router which provides NAT or such, you have to get it's IP address and set it
<Almindor> I don't know of an "auto-find-gateway" tho there might be some obscure protocol
<zethero1> ﻿Almindor: well to get into my router I go through 192.168.1.1
<Almindor> a safe bet is, if you know your own IP, that it's the network's first one, eg: if you're on 234.234.234.22 then it's probably 234.234.234.1
<Almindor> zethero1, that'd be your gateway then
<zethero1> ﻿Almindor: ok.... but when I manually point a computer to that as the Gateway it fails to connect....
<Almindor> zethero1, your ip is 192.168.1.somethign right?
<zethero1> mine is 192.168.1.5
<Almindor> zethero1, yeah that computes.. tey to ping 1.1
<Almindor> *try
<Almindor> zethero1, if ping works, you need to set DNS too
<Sinnerman> i fixed that murrine thing, by the way, it turns out there were two entries in its .gtkrc-2.0 file for gtk-icon-sizes (for two different items albeit), and that was preventing things from being read correctly. once it hit the second line, the other values defaulted.
<zethero1> ﻿Almindor: pinging works.... how do I stop it?
<Almindor> zethero1, DNS can be either the same as your gateway, or some obscure number really
<Almindor> zethero1, ctrl+c
<zethero1> ok
<Almindor> zethero1, try to set DNS (the other tab in net settings) to the same ip
<zethero1> ﻿Almindor: configure DNS in my router?
<gaminggeek> anyone here with a inspiron 1525 with sound working correctly?
<Almindor> zethero1, what's your router doing? NAT for a cable connection or such?
<Almindor> zethero1, if so, you need to set your provider's DNS on your ubuntu machine
<zethero1> ﻿Almindor: NAT is enabled ... DHCP is disabled
<Almindor> zethero1, eg: in my case I got an old P120 as NAT router for 192.168.0.x network (home net), and 192.168.0.1 is the router's ip (so the gateway), but DNS is given to me by my ISP
<Almindor> zethero1, so, I set gateway to the router's internal lan ip address and DNS to the provider's DNS one (on the end-user machine)
<amantiglio> hi
<Almindor> zethero1, there are other ways to do this but this one's simplest
<Almindor> zethero1, I also use static IPs like you so it's virtually same setting I think (just different ip)
<amantiglio> where can i download firefox3 deb for gutsy?
<zethero1> ﻿Almindor: ok... maybe I should tell you the whole story ...
<zethero1> he
<Almindor> zethero1, go on :)
<Dillizar> lol
<Beats> I just deleted my main panel for another one, but i dont see my ssytem, tray icons even when i restart. ?
<murlidhar> how to access hidden folders in home folder using the bash terminal
<Flannel> murlidhar: just cd into them
<amantiglio> where is firefox 3.0 deb final release?
<murlidhar> Flannel, i am  not able to do to the hidden folders
<Dillizar> Beats: make a new panel
<zethero1> ﻿Almindor: I recently setup apt-cacher so that all the computers running Ubuntu on the network would connect to my machine (1.4 at the time) to get updates. This was all fina and dandy until I noticed the computers taking on different IP addresses and thereby screwing with the whole setup..... so now I am looking to setup (at least my computer) with a static IP address.,....
<Flannel> murlidhar: yes you can, the folders name is .whatever, just cd .whatever
<Almindor> zethero1, ok, but that doesn't really change anything about what I said about DNS :)
<Almindor> zethero1, as for your local machine, if you set the apt-source via IP (not host) you don't need to have a DNS entry for the router itself
<zethero1> ﻿Almindor: with previous routers I had an easy time getting around and configuring all this ... but on this particular router I am pulling my hair out
<Almindor> zethero1, the router provides inernet connection right?
<Almindor> zethero1, so you have 2 problems, no updates and no internet/DNS
<zethero1> ﻿Almindor: I tried setting up using my hostname instead of ip address but the other computers were not pinging to my hostname for some odd reason
<murlidhar> Flannel, thanks it wasn't autocompleting it , so i thought may it does work that way
<Flannel> amantiglio: It will be in gutsy-backports eventually
<Almindor> zethero1, they don't know the name, unless you change /etc/hosts.conf, try pinging 72.14.207.99
<poisonkiller> why cant i access ubuntu forums? it gives me this error: Prefetching is not allowed due to the various privacy issues that arise.
<murlidhar> Flannel, thanks again
<Almindor> zethero1, if you can ping that IP (with the gateway set to your router) you're online, but with no DNS
<Flannel> murlidhar: it should tabcomplete, just make sure you have the .
<Flannel> poisonkiller: #ubuntuforums
<murlidhar> k
<amantiglio> Flannel ..the release final?
<murlidhar> cya guys
<Almindor> zethero1, you could set up DNS server on the router, but I have no exp. with those
<zethero1> ﻿Almindor: pinging worked
<Flannel> amantiglio: It should be, yes. Right now its beta4 in backports (and alpha8 in regular)
<Almindor> zethero1, yeah, basically what you're missing is setting the DNS on each host to your provider's DNS
<zethero1> ﻿Almindor: how can I get the computers to ping the hostname?
<amantiglio> Flannel...when will be the final?
<Almindor> zethero1, add the entry to /etc/hosts.conf eg: "ROUTER 192.168.1.1"
<zethero1> ﻿Almindor: or can I just assign IP addresses to Mac addresses?
<lusius> ey,, i need to convert a line from normal hex, to text, by console, can this be done?
<amantiglio> now there is the b4 in synaptic?
<Flannel> amantiglio: I don't know.  Whenever the backports team gets around to it.  Hardy already has final.
<Almindor> zethero1, err /etc/hosts I mean
<Almindor> for example mine is: 127.0.0.1 localhost
<Almindor> 127.0.1.1 XERXES
<Almindor> 192.168.0.1 LAMER
<Almindor> 192.168.0.3 SHODAN
<Flannel> amantiglio: its in gutsy-backports, yes.  Which isn't enabled by default
<erUSUL> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Almindor> come on, 4 lines
<amantiglio> Flannel thanks...
<amantiglio> :)
<Almindor> zethero1, LAMER is the router :)
<zethero1> ﻿Almindor: LAMER?
<Almindor> zethero1, but you still need to set the provider's DNS in order to get proper hostname recognition for internet names
<Almindor> zethero1, same goes for router's DNS
<Almindor> zethero1, it's a P120, how would you call it? :)
<zethero1> ﻿Almindor: ha
<zethero1> ﻿Almindor: can I change the IP address of my machine back to 1.4?
<Almindor> zethero1, what do you mean 1.4?
<Almindor> zethero1, 192.168.1.4?
<zethero1> ﻿Almindor: back to 192.168.1.4
<Almindor> zethero1, sure, but each machine in the LAN has to have a unique IP
<zethero1> ﻿Almindor: yes
<zethero1> ﻿Almindor: I don;t undestand what I am seeing in this /etc/hosts file
<Vixus> Hi, is there anything I can use to add files to an ISO?
<Vixus> On Windows I used to do it with Winrar.
<Almindor> zethero1, "hostname IP.IP.IP.IP" pairs
<zethero1> ﻿Almindor: 127.0.0.1	localhost
<zethero1>                  127.0.1.1	zeth-ubuntu
<Almindor> zethero1, right.. inverted :)
<atle|f> Vixus: maby maniso
<Vixus> ok
<Almindor> zethero1, add 192.168.1.1 router to get a "router" hostname recognition
<atle|f> *maybe
<zethero1> ﻿Almindor: whats 127.0.0.1?
<Almindor> zethero1, or whater hostname you wish, you can have more to one ip
<Almindor> zethero1, localhost
<zethero1> ﻿Almindor: and why does it say my machine is 127.0.1.1?
<Almindor> zethero1, each machine is 127.0.0.1, it's a loop address :)
<WalloO> 127.0.0.1 = yourself
<pvh_sa|wrk> the whole 127.0.0.0 block is loopback
<Almindor> zethero1, google for localhost
<Seras_Ubuntu> Does anyone know if there is a way to see which, if any audio/video decoders my version of ubuntu is recognising?
<Almindor> zethero1, the /etc/hosts file is just a sort of "manual DNS", you just specify hostnames for IPs you need but are not in DNS servers
<WalloO> Seras_Ubuntu, don'T think so, since there are libs used by several soft, and some soft with their own codec like vlc
<zethero1> ﻿Almindor: so if I am on a machine with an ip address of 192.168.1.2 and I want it to ping zeth-ubuntu (192.168.1.4) I would ..... do this in the file: 192.168.1.4	zeth-ubuntu
<Seras_Ubuntu> Well, I've spent days installing all sorts of decoders/codecs. And I still can't get it to play even an Mp3. So I'm wanting to see where I stand.
<Almindor> zethero1, exactly
<WalloO> Seras_Ubuntu, if you open a mp3 with the media player, it will propose you to install it.
<atle|f> Seras_Ubuntu: did you install ubuntu/restricted/extras
<Flannel> Seras_Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-7dc8d31ff5c7ccda3d326c0c17763853d296dc07
<WalloO> Seras_Ubuntu, which player do you use?
<itai-michaelson> .
<Seras_Ubuntu> Right now, just the 'Movie player' that came with 6.06 (the version I'm running.)
<itai-michaelson> question: after firefox 3 came out, if i download hardy now will it have the beta still?
<Flannel> Seras_Ubuntu: Ah!  You're on dapper.  That changes some things.  Were you aware that theres a new LTS version you can upgrade to?
<Flannel> Seras_Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-99259e1841e1e1262f4f71e0c72d5a51b3fb69e9 is the instructions for Dapper
<WalloO> itai-michaelson, no it will be the last version, even if it's writtent rc3
<WalloO> since rc3 and the release are the same
<Flannel> itai-michaelson: No, the ISO will still have the old stuff, but 8.04.1 is coming out early next month, which will include updated packages
<Seras_Ubuntu> I'm on 6.06 LTS. Actually.
<atle|f> itai-michaelson: there are daily builds
<Flannel> Seras_Ubuntu: yes, that's dapper.  And that last link is instructions for it
<itai-michaelson> mmm... i get conflicting answers...
<Seras_Ubuntu> Oh, alright. I'll read that. :P
<itai-michaelson> is firefox 3 in the repos for hardy?
<Flannel> Seras_Ubuntu: If you just want the mp3 stuff,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3#head-929f2f9a41824e3726860dc6f810e303e1a074ae
<Flannel> itai-michaelson: yes
<atle|f> itai-michaelson: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<HardDisk> itai-michaelson, yes.
<itai-michaelson> Flannel- so if i still get the beta i can just update i suppose,,,,
<Flannel> itai-michaelson: the Hardy ISO is identical to the day it was created.  FF3 (final) is in the repos, and you'll get it with your first batch of updates.  Or if you need it on the CD, you can either use daily CDs, or wait until 8.04.1 comes out at the beginning of July
<db92> what can i do to improve the playback quality of videos? the quality here is ****(insert profane word here)
<itai-michaelson> Flannel, very clear answer - thanks!
<WalloO> Seras_Ubuntu, just upgrade to 8.04. However, I recommend ytou to re-install on a empty hard drive instead of using any upgrade process.
<hfmls> guys
<Seras_Ubuntu> Yeah? I dont' mind reinstalling at all. I just had the 6.06 LTS Disc. I'm sort of new to linux, so I bought a book!
<hfmls> installed emerald
<hfmls> how do i aplly themes now ?
<Seras_Ubuntu> Which, hasn't proved very helpful. >.>
<itai-michaelson> any chance of firefox3 making it to gutsy repos?
<WalloO> hfmls, for me, with hardy, emerald doesn't work for an unknown reason. Instead, I instal metacity themes, and it works
<Dillizar> db92: i think you cant do anyting about it !
<Flannel> Seras_Ubuntu: Ubuntu has come a long way since 6.06, it's a lot more friendly, and you can upgrade from 6.06 straight to 8.04.  Or theres always reinstall, of course.
<chalcedony> how can i unzip something called helpfiles.zip ?
<jrib> chalcedony: unzip helpfiles.zip   (or just double click on it)
<Flannel> itai-michaelson: alpha7 or something was shipped with it, beta3 is in backports currently, and final should be making its way to backports eventually.  I have no idea on timeframe though.  Depends on the maintainer
<Metatron^> whats the right syntax for apt-cdrom
<atle|f> chalcedony: you have an archive manager installed
<WalloO> hfmls, go here for some theme: http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=101&PHPSESSID=dbffcee6a07cdef0f85a886903c0f173
<amikrop> Hello. So, let me understand how Ubuntu handles software updates/upgrades/new-releases. For example, Wine 1.0 will be in the repos, only in Intrepid? And never in Hardy? (Wine 1.0 has been released on June 17, and now, in Hardy's repos, there is Wine 0.9.59.)
<Seras_Ubuntu> Well, -nothing- is on this HDD, all my files are on an external drive so I may as well just do a fresh install.
<WalloO> hm
<hfmls> WalloO,  but after i had the theme to emerald
<hfmls> what should i do
<itai-michaelson> Flannel, thanks...
<Flannel> Metatron^: `sudo apt-cdrom add`  but, if you installed from the alternate CD, the CD should already be in your sources.list, so you won't need to do that.
<Flannel> amikrop: It'll be in hardy-backports
<Dillizar> db92: cuz if it was posible i will download all the movies for 200mb and make them DVDs :D
<atle|f> amikrop: it will be updated
<Flannel> amikrop: but not everything is put into backports
<amikrop> Flannel: Just backports? Not the "main" repos?
<chalcedony> i prefer command line
<Metatron^> that did it, i took the source out at one point, thnx
<Flannel> amikrop: correct
<amikrop> atle|f: Where? At "normal" repos?
<mgolisch> amikrop: no why would it?
<amikrop> Flannel: Why?
<mgolisch> cause it would break other stuff?
<mgolisch> all packages stay at the version they where introduced in that release
<atle|f> amikrop: it WILL be updated later
<WalloO> hfmls, usually, after puting your theme in emerald, clicking on the theme displayed should enable it. For me, with hardy, it doesn't work, it's why I recommand using metacity theme, and install it using "appearance" soft.
<Flannel> amikrop: Because versions of things are frozen per release.  Only bugfixes/security updates get put into Ubuntu afterwards
<chalcedony> wow now i have lots of *things*
<amikrop> Flannel: But not new features?
<mgolisch> to ensure compatibility with other packages
<the_eraser> hi anyone know a command to see which font the console is using? :-)
<mgolisch> amikrop: no only in abckports maybe
<atle|f> amikrop: or get wine-doors
<Flannel> amikrop: correct.  They'll get put into the next release (and on some packages, put into -backports)
<amikrop> I see. OK. Thanks, guys.
<Flannel> amikrop: in fact, the guy responsible just asked for a backports sync for wine 1 a few hours ago
<the_eraser> anyone into fonts?
<hfmls> are they good as emerald? WalloO  ? i liked this theme: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Soft+%26+Clear?content=66575
<amikrop> Flannel: ;)
<WalloO> hfmls, unfortunately, it seems there are less good theme than for emerald.
<ninjabuntu> the_eraser: I like fonts and all but mostly for art work... why?
<hfmls> damn
<hfmls> why cant this work?
<hfmls> i have 8.04
<hfmls> and u
<Flannel> amikrop: But, on another note, the wine people do a good job of maintaining their own Ubuntu repository.  That's definately a viable route
<the_eraser> ninjabuntu: ok do you know how to check which font the console is using? :-)
<Seras_Ubuntu> One thing I will say. I had a HDD that completely went dead on my Windows machine. Put it in an external enclosure. Windows still wouldn't read it. Plugged it into Linux to format it. Popped up like a charm! <3
<Dillizar> hfmls: do ya know how to install the themes
<kripz> how to delete all files ending with .db? rm -R *.db?
<ninjabuntu> the_eraser: no, sorry buddy I'm pretty much a 2 week newbie... really wish i could help...
<hfmls> no
<hfmls> i just add them to emeral
<hfmls> then i dont know what to do
<Micheleee> hello
<WalloO> hfmls, I don't know, it worked perfectly for me with 7.10 and with 8.04, it doesn't work. ho yes, one time, the theme appeared but never after... So I don't know. Maybe there are to theme managers fighting, and emerald loose most of the time.
<Dillizar> ok hfmls
<Flannel> kripz: assuming none of them are hidden, yes.
<atle|f> the_eraser: try profiles in the terminal window
<Dillizar> where are the themes saved hfmls
<the_eraser> ninjabuntu: ok np :)
<the_eraser> atle|f: oki
<Micheleee> i have a problem with adesklets... when i start it, it close automatically...is it a known problem???
<WalloO> hfmls, usualy, you have to run compiz with an option like compiz-real --replace emerald and then it may work
<WalloO> Micheleee, use screenlet, it works well
<Micheleee> ok..
<Dillizar> WalloO: he doesnt know how to install them what so ever
<Micheleee> thanks WalloO
<Dillizar> :P
<hfmls> To get emerald working, install the compizconfig-settings-manager package. Then go to System > Preferences > Advanced Desktop Effects Settings, scroll down to the Window Decorator plugin and change the command field to emerald --replace.
<WalloO> Dillizar, he seems to say it's in emerald theme manager, but don't know how to enable it. That's my understanding
<zethero1> ﻿Almindor: it just dawned on me that using hostnames instead of ip addresses with apt-cacher is not going to do any good anyhow
<Dillizar> lol
<Dillizar> WalloO: mine was that he has a new theme and dont know how to install it :D who knows
<zethero1> ﻿Almindor: I wish I could just assign my mac address to an ip address ....
<WalloO> Micheleee, once you install screenlets, you can give a try to my system monitor screenlet:  http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/WaterMark+system+information?content=71960
<gordonjcp> zethero1: dhcp?
<Micheleee> yes sure
<Dillizar> hfmls: What do ya wanna do
<heorshe> hi
<zethero1> ﻿gordonjcp: dhcp is disabled...
<Dillizar> hi
<zethero1> ﻿gordonjcp: why?
<Gallez> i've noticed that the ubuntu version of azureus downloads files a few times slower than the windows version. the configuration is the same in both versions. anyone know a possible explanation for that?
<ovidiu> hi, I have a question: in Windows XP I was able to do something like this: 1. On the monitor to do that: http://home.roxe-multimedia.mobi/ovidiu/example.png 2. On the TV to see that: http://home.roxe-multimedia.mobi/ovidiu/example1.png
<gordonjcp> zethero1: dhcp will assign IP addresses by MAC address
<hfmls>  emerald --replace. didnt work
<Micheleee> nice... complete infos...
<ovidiu> it is possible to do this in Ubuntu?
<Micheleee> i'll try to install it
<db92> what can i do to improve the playback quality of videos?
<zethero1> ﻿gordonjcp: can I manually pair a mac address to an ip address for good?
<atle|f> hfmls: did you restart x
<zethero1> ﻿gordonjcp: I mean ... I know I can becasue I did it on other routers... but this router is such a pain
<atle|f> hfmls: ctrl alt backspace
<Micheleee> can i use desklets application with screenlets?
<WalloO> Micheleee, I don't think soo, but you have good applications for screenlets.  I prefer screenlet
<Micheleee> ok thanks for your support
<db92> Dillizar, i think youre not getting it
<soshka> hey guys
<db92> Dillizar, what i mean is improve the playback quality, not the video quality in the files or something
<soshka> how do you change brightness settings in ubuntu HH
<db92> cos i dual boot and i know that the original video quality is pretty good, simply on linux it appears a bit (insert profane word here)
<WalloO> Micheleee, you are welcome
<Gallez> soshka: use your monitor options
<Gallez> soshka: i mean the buttons on your monitor
<hfmls> its working
<soshka> those arent working
<Micheleee> WalloO: i have installed your app...but i can just see cpu usage..
<Micheleee> where do i have the select all the options?
<soshka> you see my ubuntu is very dark and i can change brightness using nvidia settings but each time i restart the settings restart
<WalloO> Micheleee, you have to launch it several time. Then right click on each one to go to properties,
<soshka> is there a way to make the settins stick?
<Gallez> soshka: edit xorg.conf then
<Gallez> that way at each boot your settings will automatically be applied
<rubydiamond> hi ppl
<WalloO> Micheleee, then you can configure each one to display whatever you want
<atle|f> soshka: what video card
<soshka> nvidia
<inflex> Can you go from a 6.10 system straight to an 8.04, or does one have to go to 7.10 first?
<Micheleee> ok perfetc
<KrimZon> in hardy i'm trying to play with encfs, and i get the error "fuse: failed to open /dev/fuse: Permission denied" - i'm not sure if the fuse kernel module is present or enabled - does anyone know how to check and fix this?
<massmc> Please help!!!  I turned my computer on and can't turn it back off.. I have not slept for 3 days..
<atle|f> soshka: do you have nvidia-settings installed
<soshka> yes
<soshka> each time i restart the settings go back to old ubuntu settings
<atle|f> soshka: if not, install it
<Gallez> what file specifies grub settings?
<WalloO> Micheleee, in howto.txt there are a few scripts to control fan speed and display more system information...
<Riotta> massmc: sudo halt -p
<Riotta> in terminal
<Yumari> Due to several errors trying to install games through wine, I've decided to switch back to windows.  However, after going through the initial setup for windows (formatting to NTFS and installing setup files) my computer starts into a reboot loop.  Is windows having a hard time changing the disk format to NTFS or is it a separate issue?
<WalloO> Micheleee, but be carefull to not burn your system... Playing with overclock and fan speed may be dangerous... :)
<atle|f> soshka: then alt-F2 and gksu nvidia-settings
<rubydiamond> how do I search the files using grep reverse chronologically?
<Gallez> where can i edit grub settings?
<jrib> Yumari: you should ask ##windows
<ccooke> rubydiamond: you want to tell grep to search a list of files, starting at the youngest and working back?
<WalloO> Gallez, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Gallez> WalloO, thanks
<atle|f> Gallez: alt-F2 gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<rubydiamond> ccooke: yes
<massmc> Riotta, I tried that but it told me to get more coffee
<hfmls> how can i merge the top bar with programs and the bottom bar with windows?
<soshka> atle|f and what does that command do?
<ccooke> rubydiamond: that'll be a compound command - grep can't do it on its own
<massmc> I keep having dreams about Nelson Mandala.. tis why I dont sleep
<ccooke> rubydiamond:
<Riotta> massmc: use the force
<Riotta> :P
<WalloO> hfmls, just remove the bottom bar, then right click on the top bar and "add to panel"
<atle|f> soshka: it will start it as root
<ccooke> rubydiamond: (grep just takes a list of files to search - the only ordering is provided by for it)
<rubydiamond> okay
<atle|f> soshka: and it will stick
<WalloO> hfmls, you can add all properties from the bottom bar to the top one like that
<ccooke> rubydiamond: are all the files in the same directory (and can you guarantee they will always be in the same directory?)
<rubydiamond> no.. they can also be subdirectories
<rubydiamond> but fine they can be in same directory
<Gallez> can i just remove an entry from /boot/grub/menu.lst if i don't want it to appear on the list?
<ccooke> rubydiamond: and you want a newer file in a subdirectory to be processed before a file in the root of the search?
<atle|f> Gallez: you can uncomment with #
<massmc> massmc@massmc-desktop:~$ sudu ./use the force
<massmc> bash: sudu: command not found
<massmc> *frownies*
<rubydiamond> that could be better
<rubydiamond> yeah
<atle|f> massmc: sudo
<massmc> oh ok
<bazhang> !sudo | massmc
<massmc> i'll try that brb
<ubottu> massmc: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<ccooke> rubydiamond: either is possible, but there's a simpler solution for the always-in-one-directory problem :-)
<rubydiamond> ccooke: what is that?
<massmc> massmc@massmc-desktop:~$ sudo use the force
<Gallez> atle|f: so if i don't want the old kernel ubuntu to appear on the list, i just put # in its entry in menu.lst?
<massmc> [sudo] password for massmc:
<massmc> whats my password?
<Gallez> lol
<jrib> massmc: the same one you used to login
<massmc> !sudu | bazhang
<ubottu> Factoid sudu not found
<atle|f> Gallez: yes, or remove it all togeteher with synaptic and it will be gone from the menu.lst
<atle|f> massmc: sudo
<Kartagis> !sudo | bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<ccooke> rubydiamond: ls -tr "directory" | while read file ; do grep "pattern" "${file}" ; done
<massmc> kk i'll try sudo
<bazhang> Kartagis, thanks :)
<massmc> brb
<rubydiamond> ccooke: thanks man
<ccooke> rubydiamond: the more complex version will take me another minute or so :-)
<Kartagis> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<massmc> ubottu,  asl?
<ubottu> Factoid asl? not found
<massmc> Factoid? How racist
<mcquaid> kinda ot for ubuntu, but does anyone have hl2 installed for wine?  it works fine except i'm getting an error on two textures
<Gallez> azureus on ubuntu downloads files much slower than azureus on windows. the configuration is the same. the same thing happens on transmission (so generally all torrent clients for ubuntu are slower). anyone know the possible explanation?
<Rudd-O> guys, where's the best place to ask packaging questions?  I'm having a problem with apt-get source
<mcquaid> i've tried flushing the cache etc but not working.  if i give someone the file names of these two, could you send them to me?
<mcquaid> they're like 200k each only two of them.
<jrib> mcquaid: just tell people exactly what you want
<jrib> Rudd-O: #ubuntu-motu I guess.  But you can ask here too
<ccooke> rubydiamond: find "directory" -printf "%A@ %p\n"  | sort -n | while read time file ; do grep "pattern" "${file}" ; done
<enson> peter pig isn't here?
<[newb]Miki> Hi. I had a problem with my vid card. I asked it in ATI and the guy said there is something wrong with my dri or something, and he told me to say it here. (this is a file that shows the problem or something : http://paste.ubuntu.com/21597/ )
<Hew> mcquaid: #winehq might be a better channel for wine issues, and in that case, check AppDB
<mcquaid> ok i need METALWALL031A.vmt/vtf and METALWALL045A.vmt/vtf if anyone has them installed
<jrib> ccooke: no reverse? :)
<jason__> how can i get past the mysterious 13 updates that can never seem to be updated?
<bazhang> !appdb | mcquaid
<ubottu> mcquaid: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<GUARDiAN|office> hi
<ccooke> rubydiamond: (that'll do it for Acccess time. change the A@ to C@ for the time the file last changed status, to T@ for modification time
<mcquaid> ya i guess i'll try there as well, thought there might a gamer here who has it
<ccooke> jrib: oops, yes
<ccooke> rubydiamond: find "directory" -printf "%A@ %p\n"  | sort -rn | while read time file ; do grep "pattern" "${file}" ; done
<Rudd-O> ok
<Rudd-O> here's the deal, apt-get source is failing with the following error:
<amikrop> Flannel: sure
<ccooke> jrib/rubydiamond: It's also not the most efficient solution - but that is less easily understandable
<Rudd-O> pkg-source: fallo: eliminar copia de seguridad de parche dbus-1.1.20/debian/patches/03_fix_inotify.patch.dpkg-orig: No existe el fichero ó directorio
<Rudd-O> that is: pkg-source: fail: delete backup copy patch .... yadda yadda ... no such file or directory
<Rudd-O> strace clearly shows that to me
<jrib> Rudd-O: don't use enter to break up your thoughts as it makes it harder to follow what you are saying
<Rudd-O> unlink("dbus-1.1.20/debian/patches/03_fix_inotify.patch.dpkg-orig") = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory) <- this is the second-last line before the write+exit(1)
<Rudd-O> jrib: aye aye, okay
<Gallez> azureus on ubuntu downloads files much slower than azureus on windows. the configuration is the same. the same thing happens on transmission (so generally all torrent clients for ubuntu are slower). anyone know the possible explanation?
<Rudd-O> so, what am I doing wrong?  why is apt-get source failing?
<hfmls> can anybody help me pls
<GUARDiAN|office> i'm having a strange problem, getting "fireflies" (http://somewhere.fscked.org/fireflies/) to run on ubuntu hardy: when run on itself, the fireflies-binary opens a window in which the screensaver is running - so far so good. when setting it up as screensaver, putting a .desktop in /usr/share/applications/screensaver and selecting it in gnome-screensaver-preferences, neither the preview nor the screensaver itself work. p
<GUARDiAN|office> s shows that the binary gets executed as "fireflies -r" which is correct, but the screen stays black. any ideas what i might have done wrong?
<hfmls> i want to apply this theme
<hfmls> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Soft+%26+Clear?content=66575
<Molly> away
<Rudd-O> Gallez: I have no idea, azureus works fine on linux for me, but I prefer ktorrent.  Linux is generally superior in networking.
<hfmls> can anybody help me
<jason__> how can i get past the mysterious 13 updates that can never seem to be updated?
<[newb]Miki> Hi. I had a problem with my vid card. I asked it in ATI and the guy said there is something wrong with my dri or something, and he told me to say it here. (this is a file that shows the problem or something : http://paste.ubuntu.com/21597/ )
<mcquaid> no luck in winehq.  does anyone have hl2  installed?
<remfarkas> hi all
<chao1> has anyone ever installed a z800 series lexmark on ubuntu desktop?
<Johnny_5> i have gutsy on my laptop...i recently did a reinstall because of corruption due 2 power outages...now my screen goes black n the middle of movies....i have 2 restart the comp 2 fix it...it never did that b4....
<jrib> mcquaid: yes.  locate does not find such a file
<Rudd-O> what sort of printer is it?  gdi?  how does it connect?
<Johnny_5> could it be due 2 a bad install??
<mcquaid> jrib, locate unfortunately misses files all the time.
<atle|f> mcquaid: not at the moment, but i have played thru it with no problem before
<Rudd-O> Johnny_5: your computer is damaged, have its hardware checked.
<home_> my friend lost his password :D is there any uneversal pass :D or how can he hack it :D
<Johnny_5> k
<Johnny_5> thanx
<chao1> my experience normally with printers in ubuntu was that it would install automatically and work. but this printer is installed but it just feeds the paper
<bazhang> Johnny_5, try turning off compiz
<Rudd-O> and get an ups, Johnny_5 - power outages damange computers
<atle|f> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<jrib> chao1: lexmarks are a pain.  Check to see if anyone else was able to get them to work though:
<mcquaid> jrib, it should be under: materials/metal/
<jrib> !printing > chao1 (read the private message from ubottu)
<Mo0oSaH> how do you open terminal with a certain profile setting from another terminal?
<jrib> mcquaid: where is materials? Start from Steam/
<jrib> Mo0oSaH: man gnome-terminal   gives you the switch
<home_> atle|f: i dont get it?
<Johnny_5> that's what i was afraid of...
<Rudd-O> Mo0oSaH: man gnome-terminal has the info, gnome-terminal --help more info as well
<Mo0oSaH> jrib: umm... lol ok
<home_> atle|f: recovery mode and to then type !sudo?
<jrib> Mo0oSaH: do you understand?
<atle|f> home_: thats all i know about it
<atle|f> home_: try again in the channel
<mcquaid> jrib, sb /hl2/materials/metal
<atle|f> *asking
<home_> lol
<home_> my friend lost his password :D is there any uneversal pass :D or how can he hack it :D
<the_eraser> anyone know a command to see which font the console is using?
<Mo0oSaH> actually gnome-terminal --window-with-profile=Default woks better
<[newb]Miki> Hi. I had a problem with my vid card. I asked it in ATI and the guy said there is something wrong with my dri or something, and he told me to say it here. (this is a file that shows the problem or something : http://paste.ubuntu.com/21597/ )
<jrib> Mo0oSaH: I don't have that.  Let me start the game.  I may not have played it on wine yet
<Rudd-O> home_:  there is a way to boot in recovery mode and set the password
<jrib> mcquaid: I don't have that.  Let me start the game.  I may not have played it on wine yet
<home_> Rudd-O: tell me how
<Rudd-O> boot in recovery mode.  there's a boot menu.
<Rudd-O> then you type "passwd theusernameinquestion"
<omega1> #hateg
<omega1> fuck
<chao1> !printing
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<maniac_> anyone there?
<maniac_> is anyone there?
<jrib> !language omega1
<ubottu> Factoid language omega1 not found
<jrib> !language | omega1
<ubottu> omega1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<maniac_> ???
<maniac_> what is this thingy
<maniac_> omega
<Mo0oSaH> maniac_: everyone is here :)
<maniac_> lol
<atle|f> home_: ou need to reboot into recovery mode. That will give you a single user root shell. Then you can use passwd to change your users password and when you reboot , you should be able to login as usual.
<maniac_> man
<maniac_> i just started using ubuntu
<jrib> maniac_: many people.  This is a support channel for ubuntu.  Please stay on-topic.  You can chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<atle|f> maniac_: !ask
<maniac_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<atle|f> lol
<maniac_> lol
<home_> atle|f: but i dont know the pass in the first place
<maniac_> so...
<maniac_> can anyone give some advice on what to do on ubuntu?
<Rudd-O> home_: recovery mode doesn't ask you for a password.
<dns53> can we please keep this channel to questions, there are chat channels for chatting
<atle|f> home_: passwd is a command
<maniac_> i want to get to know it better
<home_> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<jrib> maniac_: whatever you want to do.  Read through help.ubuntu.com to start learning
<home_> atle|f: passwd and then ***** right
<maniac_> where is that?
<maniac_> nvm
<gordonjcp> home_: if you boot into recovery mode, you're root anyway
<atle|f> home_: i guess, never used it
<chao1> !translate
<ubottu> Translate Ubuntu into your own language, important translations that are needed are listed first. See https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<chao1> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<gordonjcp> home_: so if you lose your password you'd boot into single-user mode, and then say "passwd <username>"
<chao1> !thanks > jrib
<zethero1> can I restart the network devices from the terminal instead of having to reboot after a change is made in the network settings?
<maniac_> hey in appearance in visual effect why can't i use extra option?
<jrib> mcquaid: sorry, I don't have any of those files
<jatt> zethero1: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<mcquaid> hmm strange, ok thx for trying
<[newb]Miki> Hi. I had a problem with my vid card. I asked it in ATI and the guy said there is something wrong with my dri or something, and he told me to say it here. (this is a file that shows the problem or something : http://paste.ubuntu.com/21597/ )
<zethero1> ﻿jatt: thanks
<heorshe> I'm watching naruto in ubuntu
<maniac_> how???
<maniac_> er..
<bazhang> !ccsm | maniac_
<ubottu> maniac_: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<maniac_> how do i install that thing???
<maniac_> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<WalloO> heorshe, cool And my mythbox record sponge bob square pants
<jrib> !software > maniac_ (read the private message from ubottu)
<bazhang> maniac_, via synaptic package manager
<jrib> maniac_: use Add/Remove or Synaptic
<donda> how to install axel
<atle|f> for those of you who want a more advanced version of gparted live cd, try http://partedmagic.com/wiki/PartedMagic.php that is what i am using now, it has network, gparted and other great programs
<WalloO> heorshe, do you use tvtime software?
<jrib> !software > donda (read the private message from ubottu)
<jrib> donda: use Add/Remove or Synaptic for example
<heorshe> WalloO no,
<hfmls> anyone using emerald ?
<WalloO> heorshe, to watch TV, tvtime is really the best software.
<jrib> hfmls: best to just ask the channel your question
<WalloO> hfmls, it is still not working?
<hfmls> i applied the theme
<donda> give me the command for installing axel
<hfmls> but i have to install other stuff
<hfmls> dont know what
<m1r> hello
<jrib> donda: don't be rude.  I told you how to install things.  Did you read what I sent you?
<heorshe> WalloO I  don't watch TV in the computer
<hfmls> guys i want to put my desktop just like this
<hfmls> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Soft+%26+Clear?content=66575
<hfmls> can anybody help me pls
<WalloO> hfmls, thank you for your help, I forgot a parameter, now emerald work for me... :)
<hfmls> lol
<hfmls> np
<WalloO> heorshe, ok, you watch a recorded film...
<s_spiff> anyone here have installed the latest Azureus?
<bazhang> donda, sudo apt-get install axel
<WalloO> hfmls, emerald will just change the bar at the top of your windows... that's it, no more.
<donda> completed installation of axel
<donda> now how to open gui of axel
<jrib> donda: axel is a command-line program.  No gui
<s_spiff> anyone here have any experience in install azureus??
<home_> !username
<ubottu> Please prefix what you're saying with a name to avoid confusion. See !tab
<WalloO> hfmls, for the rest, you have to find the software for system information by yourself.... :)
<hfmls> i know, i noticed that :)
<hfmls> i have gtk theme now
<hfmls> but i dont know how to apply it
<jrib> !info azureus | s_spiff
<ubottu> s_spiff: azureus (source: azureus): BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0.4-1ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 7061 kB, installed size 7916 kB
<donda> how does it help in accelarating my download speed
<jrib> s_spiff: install it from the repositories
<jrib> donda: read 'man axel'
<atle|f> !who | donda
<ubottu> donda: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<s_spiff> jrib: thanks.. but thats the old one. the latest is 3.1.0.0 which has become Vuze.. and has stuff changed.
<bazhang> donda, better to get the firefox plugin for that; see extensions in firefox menu
<WalloO> hfmls, for gtk theme, it's menu->preferences->appearaence, then click on on the button to add theme, then select your gtk theme (the tar.gz file). Then, it will ask you to enable it or not. If it doesn't ask you, go in customize, and select it.
<Miglow> goood morning
<hfmls> ohhhhh
<hfmls> it's the tar file
<hfmls> lol
<hfmls> i extratcted
<bazhang> !enter | hfmls
<ubottu> hfmls: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<[newb]Miki> Hi. I had a problem with my vid card. I asked it in ATI and the guy said there is something wrong with my dri or something, and he told me to say it here. (this is a file that shows the problem or something : http://paste.ubuntu.com/21597/ )
<atle|f> hfmls: you can even drag it over to the apperance window
<WalloO> hfmls, I know it can be confusing... but ubuntu is simple, so think simple... ubuntu and gnome will do the job for you... :)
<chazco> Hi... due to the buggy hardy kernel i need to add clocksource=hpet to my command line to boot without a 30 second day... is this safe?
<home_> atle|f: sorry for this but what if he doesnt know the username to ?
<bazhang> home_, then it is not his computer.
<home_> lol
<home_> yes its his but he didnt know that he had a linux installed with the laptop
<home_> :D
<Miglow> then I would say contact the manufacturer
<home_> the laptop its 2-3 years old
<home_> "D
<Kelen> invalid Msg for me.
<atle|f> home_: maybe backup important files - reinstall and be happy
<jrib> home_: just do 'ls /home' to get the username
<dschie> Hi. I'm looking for someone who has some experience with synce/opensync. msynctool is segfaulting when looking for plugins. it used to work, but i didnt used it lately, so i dont know which update killd it
<home_> 10x jrib
<atle|f> bye bye, reboot
<m1r> evil grub error 17
<lololo> Hi ppl
<lololo> Wtf is up with Automatix?
<bpun> how can one tell what video driver is being used in X?
<headents> modprope: command not found <-- how do I install that?
<jrib> !automatix | lololo
<ubottu> lololo: Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<bazhang> lololo, there is no automatix anymore, nor any need for it.
<ushimitsudoki> bpun: look at /etc/xorg.conf?
<WalloO> headents, just write it correctely: modprobe not modprop
<lololo> WHy? How to install skype or flash on 64 bit linux>!
<jrib> lololo: just install flashplugin-nonfree from multiverse for flash
<ushimitsudoki> bpun: er, i mean /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<WalloO> lololo, good question, it's why is use a 32 bits version... :)
<s_spiff> anyone here installed Vuze (azureus 3.1??? )
<frold> Im looking for a good RubyonRail editor for ubuntu - what do you recommand Im using?
<bpun> ushimitsudoki, X loads and a few video drivers are loaded.. but how do i know which driver is being used for current session? xdpyinfo doesnt say...
<bpun> WalloO, correctly is spelled correctly
<headents> thanks WalloO
<ushimitsudoki> bpun: sudo lshw -C video ?
<WalloO> bpun, anyway... it'S better to write good commands in your shell than making mistaque in IRC. By the way, i'm not an english speaker, so it's normal I make many mistakes
<WalloO> et merde, comment ju'ai écri mistake moi.. "mistaue" trop fort... :)
<Dexical> NetworkManager isn't working, or at least the front-end applet. It doesn't detect my wireless card, although I can access and configure it through the console with iwconfig/wireless-tools. I can disable wireless, enable it and disable/enable the interface. If I want to right click to connect to any wifi AP, it says "no network device found"
<Dexical> Can somone help?
<remfarkas> search for ndiswrapper descriptions to get wiwfi working
<WalloO> anyway.. can't write right today... I need to leave my computer....
<KristianDK> Hi there, is there any way to get Eclipse WDT working, without having to install like 300 pre reqs? Something like an all-in-one package, that can just be installed?
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fsck
<ubuntu> fsck 1.40.8 (13-Mar-2008)
<Dexical> remfarkas: are you talking to me? My wireless chipset doesn't require ndiswrapper.
<headents> im tryng ndsiwrapper my self
<cranshinibon> can someone help me get my sound to work
<headents> ive been at this for hours
<Dexical> Oh
<toxic_> salut tout le monde, je cherche un moyen d'accéder à mes partages samba qui sont protégés par mot de passe (enregistrés dans le trousseu de clef) sans qu'on me demande à chaque fois le mot de passe du trousseau....
<remfarkas> Dexical, then dunno
<bazhang> toxic_, english here please
<filthpig> Hi. When I try to install ubuntu through wubi, I get as far as rebooting, organizing partitions and the actual install starts, but then at ca 15% the computer simply dies. It's an old Dell Inspiron 5150.. I suspect cpu overheating, any other ideas?
<db92> toxic_, #ubuntu-fr
<[newb]Miki> Hi. I had a problem with my vid card. I asked it in ATI and the guy said there is something wrong with my dri or something, and he told me to say it here. (this is a file that shows the problem or something : http://paste.ubuntu.com/21597/ )
<derspankster> cranshinibon, what's the problem?
<toxic_> sorry, thought i was un ubuntu-fr...
<cranshinibon> i have a sound blaster audigy 2 zs and im using the newest version of ubuntu and for some reason my sound just wont work
<[newb]Miki> wehre can you find a list of hardware?
<cranshinibon> i changed it to the right sound card, my device manager isnt saying it needs anything, i unticked the audigy analog/digital output jack and still nothing
<Accidus> Where can I find missing info files? For example, my 'info kpathsea' page doesn't exist.
<toxic_> i'm looking for a way to access my password protected samba shared folders (passwords are in the keyring ) without having to enter the keyring password every time i try to get access to it...
<derspankster> cranshinibon, have you tried plugging in your speakers in various outputs of your card? My old soundblaster works but I have it plugged into another port other than standard.
<fudus9> How do i stop gnome from snapping to edge of screen when i drag a window near the erdge?
<fudus9> it is annoying
<filthpig> Accidus, have you tried synaptic?
<cranshinibon> lemme try it now....i figured it wouldnt work bc it worked fine in xp under this port
<Accidus> What, 'info synaptic'?
<filthpig> fudus9, metacity or compiz?
<Accidus> Doesn't work...
<derspankster> cranshinibon, I understand, I did the same thing. Worth a shot
<fudus9> metacity
<filthpig> Accidus, no, you can get loads of docs for programs via synaptic, it's under system - administration
<dns53> Accidus there are 2 manual systems, man and info, try info kpathsea
<Accidus> Tried that dns, it doesn't work
<cranshinibon> k just tried all of em....nothin
<sdfdase2> oh god
<sdfdase2> 20% signal strength
<aantn> hello
<aantn> !screencast
<ubottu> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<lololo> HEELP! i get this error http://fpaste.org/paste/2899 when i launch firefox
<fudus9> No manual entry for strftime how do i get that manfile
<lololo> My homepage is http://games.inbox.lv
<Accidus> filthpig: Erm, I'm a bit new to Ubuntu, I'm using Kubuntu. What did you mean by 'system - administartion'?
<Kartagis> lololo: did you recently update it?
<derspankster> cranshinibon, OK, have you double-clicked your volume control to see if you have the soundblaster enabled? Also, check to see if if you have all the sliders enabled and up close to max. PCM and Wave
<filthpig> Accidus, oh, I thought you were using the GNOME version of ubuntu. Er, I'm not sure about kubuntu, havent used it for years
<Dexical> filthpig: what is he trying to do?
<filthpig> Accidus, pop up a terminal (Konsole) and type "kdesu synaptic"
<Accidus> I'm looking for kpathsea info page.
<filthpig> Dexical, start synaptic :P
<cranshinibon> yea is enabled as wel as having everything else all the way up...however there is no wave bar under the preferences
<Tophat> ive got an issue with my BCM4318 (bcm43xx) i've got it working once with ndiswrapper and now it wont work. at all.  any suggestions?
<Accidus> Hmm... I don't think I have synaptic installed.
<Dexical> I think kubuntu uses adept, and another simpler interface for apt, Accidus?
<Dexical> Adept rather than synaptic
<filthpig> okay
<filthpig> Accidus, try kdesu adept, then
<Dexical> K icon -> System -> adept
<fudus9> How do i stop gnome from snapping to edge of screen when i drag a window near the edge in metacity? ubuntu 8.04
<Accidus> adept's on
<Accidus> What should I search for?
<Accidus> kpathsea?
<filthpig> Accidus, yeah, or kpathsea info
<filthpig> just see what pops up
<Accidus> Already done that. It just gives me the libkpathsea package, which is already installed
<derspankster> cranshinibon, well, my card is ancient so it still has a wave slider. Do you have a sound card on your motherboard? If so, have you disabled it in your bios?
<Dexical> NetworkManager isn't working, or at least the front-end applet. It doesn't detect my wireless card, although I can access and configure it through the console with iwconfig/wireless-tools. I can disable wireless, enable it and disable/enable the interface. If I want to right click to connect to any wifi AP, it says "no network device found". Can somone help me figure this out?
<lololo> Hello, how to install NVidia driver for GeForce 8400M at 64 bit system?!
<filthpig> Accidus, there is a possibility that the file does not exist. I dunno about that, though.
<Dexical> I remembered that you can't use NetworkManager to configure network interfaces if they're specified in /etc/network/interfaces
<xtermin8r> Hi
<Dexical> But only loopback is there
<filthpig> Accidus, tried this: http://www.nada.kth.se/cgi-bin/info?(kpathsea)Supported%20file%20formats
<xtermin8r> Anyone seen a skinnable media player that I can make big buttons for my touchscreen with?  (not mythtv as it installs 700mb of junk).
<bpun> ushimitsudoki, thanks, this is for somebody... can you see this log please? http://pastebin.ca/1051881  .. not sure what the 'unclaimed' is meaning...
<lololo> vlc
<Accidus> Thanks filthpig
<frold> Im looking for a good RubyonRail editor for ubuntu - what do you recommand Im using?
<bpun> or if anyone can see this?
<Accidus> I'm wondering, though, why there's no info page about it
<cranshinibon> i do have a sound card and im pretty sure i disabled it....i took of the onboard sound as well as the instant music config
<Accidus> (on my machine, that is)
<filthpig> lololo, the ubuntu restricted driver installer should do that for you. System - administration - restricted drivers
<xtermin8r> lololo: ok, thanks.
<lololo> but i want OFFICIAL driver pack
<lololo> i cant find .run for 8400M
<lololo> only  8700M :(
<derspankster> cranshinibon, you can check if you disabled by plugging your speakers in the onboard port.
<zoliky> Hi
<mr_whippy> hey all
<cranshinibon> kk lemme check then
<filthpig> fudus9, I'm not on ubuntu right now (running XP, ugh), but I guess it should be under system - prefs - appearance (just a guess)
<zoliky> Is possible to read/write an OS X leopard HDD in ubuntu?
<[newb]Miki> I must say you people here are very helpfull -.-
<zoliky> I need to transfer a file to osx partition
<filthpig> lololo, you DO get the official from the restr. driver program. Maybe not the latest, but the safest.
<lololo> i tried, compiz doesnt work with it ;(
<derspankster> cranshinibon, check this page as well, http://opensource.creative.com/soundcard.html
<lololo> maybe it is too new for uboontoo driver?
<ushimitsudoki> bpun: can you look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log? Perhaps the driver module is failing to load? I am not sure why "UNCLAIMED" is there, and the driver and module are not listed in the "configuration: " line in the output
<cranshinibon> ive been to the website but i dont know what to do once im there
<dns53> zoliky it should be,  does anyone know what file system they use by default?
<Dexical> Hey guys my wireless doesn't work. Except it does - if I configure it from the command line. I dont want to do this every time, how do I get the applet for NetworkManager to be able to connect to wireless networks on right-click?
<kaloyan> what does the TIME FORMAT in dmesg and  logs represent
<derspankster> cranshinibon, have you read it? You mean you don't understand it?
<mr_whippy> can anyone help me with a problem, how do i allow my client to connect to my server once i have reinstalled the server i cant connect using ssh it says i need to modify a file(havent got the file name as of yet, as i havent reinstalled the server last time i ended up reinstalling the client as well) if i just delete the content of the file will it allow me to connect then
<cranshinibon> ive read it but im not sure exactly what to do...btw my onboard is still working for some reason
<derspankster> cranshinibon, your onboard should not be working if you disabled it in your bios. This is most likely your issue.
<Accidus> Ah! I found it
<Accidus> My texlive-base-bin-doc package wasn't installed
<filthpig> Dexical, I guess you can write a script that launches at boot, but I don't know how, sorry
<kaloyan> what does the TIME FORMAT in dmesg and  logs represent ,more importantly how can i change it
<zoliky> Is possible to read/write a HFS+ partition on ubuntu live CD?
<filthpig> Accidus, oh, that's obvious ;p
<kaloyan> any pointers???
<x_dimitri> I need help getting an iburst pcmcia card to work on ubuntu. Has anybody been able to get this working?
<Accidus> :-)
<cranshinibon> let me double check again its weird that its not opening
<cranshinibon> brb
<Accidus> I have another problem though, although I'm not sure whether this is the right place to ask it
<bhc> i use pcmcia 3g modem
<bhc> works well
<Accidus> My headphones used to work up to several days ago
<filthpig> Accidus, ask and we'll see
<Accidus> Now they've stopped working
<Accidus> I suspect this may have to do with Skype, since this is the only application I've installed that may have anything to do with it
<x_dimitri> bhc:I'm having problems installing the pcmcia driver form sourceforge
<bpun> ushimitsudoki, y the radeon, ati and a fb driver are being loaded...
<Accidus> I've tried the system->sound system configuration
<Accidus> and the Kmix application
<bhc> my kubuntu auto detect the pcmcia
<Accidus> but either I'm using them wrong, or that's not the way to ask it
<ushimitsudoki> bpun: hmm, and only one of those is listen in xorg.conf?
<mr_whippy> hey all, can anyone help me with an ssh problem should be a quicky
<x_dimitri> bhc:did you have you install the drivers manually
<ushimitsudoki> bpun:  listen = listed
<bhc> nope
<x_dimitri> bhcL did you have to install the drivers manually?
<bhc> plug and play
<dbglt> for some odd reason... whenever I click... it's coming out as a double click... suffice to say, it's very annoying
<kaloyan> anybody about the time format in dmesg?
<dbglt> any ideas? :
<x_dimitri> bhc: well, it's not working for me... :-(
<filthpig> Accidus, hm, you might wanna try the #kubuntu channel, but I guess there's just a setting that's been changed. I guess you can try alsamixer and see if you find anything there.
<bpun> ushimitsudoki, correct, just "ati" i believe - will ask him for the log file
<ushimitsudoki> bpun: well, that is my best suggestion to check - i don't have ATI card on this machine
<m1r> how to tell grub that partition it need boot is EXT3 ?
<adante> hi, can someone tell me how to start my bluetooth adapter?
<[newb]Miki> Where can you find a list of all the hardware in your pc?!!!
<rsk> [newb]Miki: lspci
<cranshinibon> ok so yeah onboard audio is disabled as well as instant music configuration, midi port and gaming port but for some reason its still working when i plug it in
<filthpig> [newb]Miki, use lspci in a terminal
<[newb]Miki> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500] <-- it knows my vid is in
<derspankster> cranshinibon, "instant" music?
<[newb]Miki> why do i only get 150 fps in glxgears?
<cranshinibon> its a dumb little thing under the extras tab
<Tophat> can someone please help me with a  bcm43xx issue?  ive followed the tutorials on the forums and had it working once, but now it shows up, but doesn't find a wirelss access point.
<filthpig> [newb]Miki, appearantly you don't have the 3d acc driver installed
<dns53> [newb]Miki run glxinfo
<[newb]Miki> glx gears is completely rendered by my processor :(
<remfarkas> Tophat, i got it work with ndiswrapper
<Tophat> remfarkas - me too.
<Tophat> remfarkas - i can't use the b43 driver - just not up to par just yet
<LordOllie> I get around 4k frames/sec
<afeijo> hello all
<[newb]Miki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21597/ here is the log of the glxinfo
<derspankster> cranshinibon, and you're sure your soundblaster is the selected device? Using alsa mixer?
<afeijo> my crontab isnt working in my user, only with sudo
<afeijo> how can I investigate that?
<[newb]Miki> filthpig how do i install it? there is nothing in the list at 'restricted' drivers
<filthpig> [newb]Miki, I have no experience with ati drivers myself, so I don't know
<cranshinibon> yeah
<filthpig> [newb]Miki, installing envy might help
<bdancer> hi all
<jpds> !envy  | filthpig
<[newb]Miki> in #ATI they can't help me :(
<ubottu> filthpig: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<afeijo> my crontab isnt working in my user, only with sudo. How to investigate?
<bdancer> is there any repositories for gusty with KDE 4 SVN?
<kevin_the> Setting printer slave terminal in gnome?
<derspankster> cranshinibon, well, ubuntu is outputting to your onboard audio
<[newb]Miki> erm i got them, they are under application : systemtools
<ananda> join #ubuntu-br
<cranshinibon> double click on volume control > file > change device >  audigy 2 zs [SB0350] (also mixer)
<pteague_work> anybody know if it's possible to get ubuntu to do dual-monitors with a Y video cable?
<cranshinibon> how can i make it output to the soundcard though
<_eks_> anybody familiar with xmonad ?
<afeijo> pteague: what?? thats just mirroring screen
<[newb]Miki> i got an error with envy : card is either not found or not supported
<bdancer> is there any repositories for hardy with KDE 4 SVN builds?
<[newb]Miki> where can you find a list of cards that work with envy?
<adante> howdy, i have a laptop, how does it know to do what it does when i press the Fn+X keys? is this an acpi thing? i tried disabling acpid but it still did it
<kevin_the> Setting printer slave terminal in gnome?
<derspankster> cranshinibon, I can only speak from my experience. I switched off my onboard audio from my bios and then found that I had to change the normal speaker port to another one to get sound. My card is an old soundblaster live.
<chade> Anyone know why USB mice will no longer work on my machine?  They light up but I cant move the cursor.  Tryed a brand new mouse still nothing
<wire0> please someone help me... i finally got wireless working but the signal strenght is a joke.. no its NOT my setup I get 100% in windows, so I know this is related to linux
<cranshinibon> hm ill try to switch it again...maybe i missed one....the only thing i find awkward is that the onboard works even under the audigy alsa
<cranshinibon> is that normal?
<wire0> knetwork tells me 55% and sometimes its down to 20% = UNACEPTABLE
<Riotta> wire0:  what wireless card you use ?
<Riotta> it's probably releated to this card
<wire0> Riotta: D-Link DWL-G510
<derspankster> cranshinibon, the OS is porting sound through your onboard apparently, independent of what you select.
<Riotta> maybe that can be helpful for you wire0: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=176752
<cranshinibon> any ideas? i mean i dont mind using the onboard sound but id much rather use the card ive had for god knows how many years
<wire0> Riotta: thanks but that guide is useless
<wire0> Riotta: I run into so many compiliing errors im crying
<chade> USB mice will not work on my system ... what can i do ?
<wire0> how do you check signal strenght without using knetwork manager?
<Tophat> how can i setup an ad hoc network in ubuntu?
<derspankster> cranshinibon, I'm unsure of what else to tell you. My experience is limited to my soundblaster live card. I had the same issues as you and solved them as I've previously described.
<wire0> any bash command to verify true signal strenght
<warddr> how can I make screenshots of wine-games?
<tschaka> wire0 try something like "iwlist wlan0"
<filthpig> I'm gonna buy a new wlan pcmcia (or usb) card very soon. Do you know of any cards (chipsets) that have OPEN SOURCE drivers?
<tschaka> got no wireless here, so dunno exactly. but i could check on another machine
<Ecnerifed> hi all, how can i get my ubuntu to just auto update everyday instead of asking me and telling me theres new updates every day?
<Tophat> filthpig - most linksys products are
<cranshinibon> screw it lol ill just use the onboard
<wire0> its funny ralikn supports linux
<wire0> they have linux drivers
<wire0> not that it matters
<wire0> tschaka hmm "unknown command"
<derspankster> cranshinibon, sorry i couldn't get you going, perhaps someone else?
<cranshinibon> now how do i get my external hard drive to mount so i can access the files lol
<adante> the bluetooth icon in the tray - should it do something when i click on it?
<wire0> I need to calm down im so angry
<danza> wire0, try iwconfig
<filthpig> Tophat, not the usb device I bought last time ;) Maybe they've fixed that since then, although I haven't heard about it
<cranshinibon> you helped me plenty :) lol i wouldnt have even tried the onboard in the first place
<tschaka> wire0 calm :D eerr, is this card a ralink chipset?
<wire0> Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 rev B 802.11g
<wire0> iwconfig  Link Quality=75/100  Signal level=-28 dBm
<sirlark> Hi there, I'm trying to set up a software raid1 system, following the instructions available at http://advosys.ca/viewpoints/2007/04/setting-up-software-raid-in-ubuntu-server. But so far I cannot get it to boot
<tschaka> wire0 ok. signal level is ok. -28 dbm is a quite good value.
<sirlark> I'm installing from scratch
<sirlark> wire0: trying to get ralink wireless card to work?
<wire0> tschaka: yeah but its not stable, it gose from 75- down to 20% all the time
<wire0> yeah
<tschaka> wire0 general question, do you experience some unstabilities when downloading files from the internet? or moving files on network?
<[newb]Miki> i need an ATI 7500 mobility radeon driver
<tschaka> wire0 quality and signal level isnt the same.
<cranshinibon> how do i change myself to root
<wire0> tschaka i dont understand
<wire0> tschake hold on
<hfmls> hi
<sirlark> cranshinibon: assuming you've set a root passwd, just use su
<wire0> I will start my server, I can leach at 1mB/s with full strenght in windows
<hfmls> guys how do i send exaile near the clock? like emesene and xchat
<wire0> lets see
<cranshinibon> oh thats it lol i figured it was different hahahaha
<sirlark> cranshinibon: if you haven't set a rot passwd yet, use sudo passwd
<cranshinibon> ty
<tschaka> wire0 i mean on ubuntu.
<wire0> oh
<jrib> !root > cranshinibon (read the private message from ubottu)
<otsman>  i'm wondering if any taskserver exists for linux, i don't know if such software solution exists in any platform but probably there is. i' need something like rememberthemilk.com but shared by departments, any idea?
<jrib> sirlark: please inform users of sudo before recommending that.  It's entirely unnecessary
<derspankster> anyone having problems reaching ubuntu forums today?
<jrib> cranshinibon: there is no need to set a root password, and doing so isn't even recomended
<tschaka> wire0 i'm asking, coz i got 2 machines with rt61 chipset based cards, and both are very very much unstable when moving files on high bandwidth. (also on 250 kB/s) etc.
<axisys> how do I find out what files gets installed from a pkg name ?
<axisys> from cli
<jrib> axisys: dpkg -L
<cranshinibon> how do i remove the password then
<hfmls> how do i send exaile to tray ?
<axisys> jrib: dpkg -L <pkg-name> ?
<cranshinibon> nvm
<tschaka> wire0 other thing is, you should rather rely on signal level then on quality. as far as i know, this is much more important. you could do e.g. a "ping www.google.se" do found out, if you got packet loss.
<jrib> axisys: yes
<sirlark> jrib: sorry, I'm a gentoo man, never use sudo myself, keep forgetting you ubuntu guys don't like su
<dns53> hfmls it is an option in the preferences to use the tray and taskbar
<axisys> jrib: thnx
<tschaka> hfmls click on the tray icon.
<jrib> cranshinibon: passwd -l root  will lock the account again
<x-ip> Q: which is the default run level in ubuntu hardy heron ? i cant find /etc/inittab to know it
<Starnestommy> x-ip: 2
<wire0> tschaka, i pinged google, 64 bytes from py-in-f99.google.com (64.233.167.99): icmp_seq=1 ttl=238 time=124
<cranshinibon> how do i mount my external hard drive i get an error : Cannot mount volume. Unable to mount the volume 'New Volume'.
<tschaka> wire0 let it run for 2 minutes or something, and look for packet loss.
<wire0> tschaka: okay I will, and thanks for sticking with me friend
<tschaka> wire0 if there is no, your connection should be stable. no
<x-ip> thanks Starnestommy ^.^'' ... if its not to much to ask ... where is this defined ?
<Saied> I have a problem with Firefox 3 in font rendering, http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/articles/mail_merge_openoffice_org this page apears sth like this http://tinypic.info/files/vnbio76ugmtz993gtjlk.jpg How can i solve it?
<tschaka> wire0 no problem*
<sirlark> has anyone successfully set up a raid0 machine using ubuntu-server? I can't get my fresh installation to boot
<dns53> sirlark what is your problem?
<Starnestommy> x-ip: I think it's /etc/event.d/rc-default
<sirlark> I have a fresh ubuntu server install on a RAID1 (sorry typo in last post) system. I'm getting the BIOS message DISK BOOT FAILURE ...
<jmazaredo> anyone have a setup of ubuntu+ postfix with postfixadmin here
<Jaffarkelshac> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<dns53> sirlark the /boot should not be part of the raid or duplicated with raid 0, best to have grub in the mbr on all drives
<x-ip> thanks a lot Starnestommy =)
<sirlark> dns, I have grub setup'd all drives successfully, but don't have a separate boot partition... is this strictly necessary? i.e. I have to reinstall
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to limit the upload speed on my PC with ubuntu?
<wire0> tschaka hmm is it normal that it takes this long?
<tschaka> wire0 what do you mean exactly?
<tschaka> wire0 when cancelling the ping (through ctrl+c) there is a summary. do you see packet loss there?
<wire0> tschake oh i thought it would stop on its own , oka doing ctrl+c now
<wire0> tschaka:  497 packets transmitted, 494 received, 0% packet loss, time 496185ms rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 132.637/254.358/3291.925/419.229 ms, pipe 4
<Fackamato> Hi guys. Can I install ndiswrapper from the ubuntu cd?
<Fackamato> (8.04, 64bit)
<Fackamato> And also, I need the XP 64bit driver for ndiswrapper to work in 64bit ubuntu, right?
<Conundrum_> !Mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<sirlark> dns53: err, I also have RAID disabled in BIOS, but I was under the impression that BIOS raid was not necessary
<tschaka> wire0 mmh well the ping seems pretty much high. but as long as you wont play online games this shouldnt matter. at least there is no packet loss, which means your connection should be pretty stable. those fluctuating times could be an issue of the driver (which is still in development) but shouldnt disturb too much.
<MohammadBoozary> what is GIO package ? How to i can install it in ubuntu gutsy ? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/74154/
<cranshinibon> is forcing an NTFS mount a bad idea?
<wire0> tschake I dont game at all, but what about downloading?
<hfmls> guys what do i have to download to watch 3gp ?
<hfmls> k800 video
<dns53> sirlark you are probably setting up software raid (unless you have a really expensive add on card), you need the kernel to boot first then start the raid, so have the /boot fies in a separate partition
<tschaka> wire0 but, to tell you already, if u will experience connection drops when downloading or moving files on the network, i can't help you. but this isnt related to ping times, they shouldnt affect Downloads and DL speeds not at all.
<sirlark> dns53: cool, thanks, reinstalling now
<wire0> tschaka: okay im gonna try my server now, starting with a HD movie 30GB, im used to 1mB/s lets see
<MohammadBoozary> Who Have Fiber Channel Internet ?
<tschaka> wire0 could be you need to reconnect after that (disable network in knetworkmanager and enable it again) or even reboot. if DL stops.
<hfmls> i eat fiber cereials while i'm internet
<Riotta> is it safe to disable mountfs-bootclean.sh and waitnfs daemons at but up, If I don't use samba and not sharing folders with other computers in the web ?
<Aborym> What is the maximum size supported for a RAID volume in Ubuntu? Do I need to patch the kernel for volumes larger than 8TB?
<Riotta> at *boot up
<hfmls> guys
<hfmls> how can i watch 3gp movies in mplayer
<Fackamato> Hi guys. Can I install ndiswrapper from the ubuntu cd?
<wire0> tschaka im getting 90-300kB/s and im used to 1mB/s :(
<chade> Yesterday I installed Virtualbox to test it over Vmware, and now my mouse will not work inside 804.  It shows the mouse in dmesg but i cant move the cursor .. just sits in the center of the screen ... PLEASE HELP
<dns53> Aborym at a guess i would expect several exabytes maybe bigger
<tschaka> hfmls moment.
<tschaka> wire0 ok, so it is most prolly an issue of the driver :( can't help you there :(
<Aborym> dns53: With ext3?
<wire0> tschaka oh well thanks for helping me though buddy, I appreciate it
<adante> hi, can someone tell me how to access a samba share on another computer? when I use windows i can access it by going to \\pveer\adante and logging in with adante\password -- when i do this in the gnome browser it times out
<wire0> tschake I will try to read all the links i have, about 10 now heheh, maybe there is a solution
<wire0> tschaka people like yourself gives me hope to never give up :)
<tschaka> wire0 no problem. you may want to wait for future kernels, (if u wont fine solutions on your links :P )
<chade> adante:  do a man smbmount
<Aborym> adante: smb://<ip here>
<tschaka> wire0 hehehe thanks i feel much better now. nice that u r happy tho i couldnt help you. thanks.
<home_> ok this may sound stupid BUT can i run the live cd without HD
<dns53> Aborym not sure about what file system limits are, but i think ext3 can handle petabytes without too much trouble, i have a 1.5 ext3 storage volume myself
<wire0> tschaka ^_^
<dns53> Aborym 1.5tb
<Demented_Ferret> <-- Thinks WOW now I see how big ubuntu is and wonders how Good ubuntu is (waiting for disc)
<adante> Aborym: oh nice, thanks -- why does that work but no the hostname?
<chade> Can anyone please help ... USB mice will not work in Ubuntu .. they show in dmesg when i plug them in .... but no movement
<rantic> Good morning everyone
<Jack_Sparrow> home_ yes
<andycas2> whats the difference between primary and logic partition types?
<home_> 10x Jack_Sparrow
<Aborym> adante: Uh not sure.. you could just add it to /etc/hosts as a temporary fix
<Jack_Sparrow> home_ you can also set it up to save changes to usb
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to limit the upload speed on my PC with ubuntu?
<rantic> Could anyone tell me how I would troubleshoot a headset where the microphone doesn't work ?
<dns53> andycas2 you can only have 4 primary partitions, you can make one of them an extended partiton and these do not have a limit
<Jack_Sparrow> home_ If you want to do that it is called persistent mode
<home_> well i want is to check if is mst wrong with my HD
<filthpig> I'm gonna buy a new wlan pcmcia (or usb) card very soon. Does anyone know of a card that works out of the box and is on the shelves?
<DSpair> Hallo Reaper2399
<tschaka> hfmls you could try to install w32codecs from medibuntu.org
<home_> Jack_Sparrow: my PC is running but i cant move the mause or use the keyboard
<m1r> grub error 17 , any tips how to fix ?
<Aborym> filthpig, I would stay away from Broadcom
<zupb> hi, guys. please tell me the best program for recover information?
<Reaper2399> sup
<Jack_Sparrow> rantic /join #alsa for the best help with sound
<rantic> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks :p
<Jack_Sparrow> home_ how much ram?
<Jack_Sparrow> rantic np
<home_> 512 Jack_Sparrow
<filthpig> Aborym, (very cool band, btw), I know ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> zupb recover from what partition type
<zupb> ext3 and ext2
<Aborym> filthpig :D
<Jack_Sparrow> home_ To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<rantic> I must applaud developers, this is my first experience with Linux and in less then an hour counterstrike is running ^^
<Demented_Ferret> Hi is there a room on this server that can explain what ubuntu is as a newbie ?
<Fackamato> Demented_Ferret look on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/
<Jack_Sparrow> zupb if you deleted them there is little hope.. can you give more details
<home_> Jack_Sparrow: my PC is running but i cant move the mause or use the keyboard do ya know smt about this?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<xiownthisplacex> hi all
<Jack_Sparrow> home_ Did you boot the livecd and get to a desktop where you cant do anything
<Aborym> dns53: Okay I just checked out wikipedia, and it seems my requirement of a 10TB RAID volume is within the limits, but not sure if that works with the default kernel or if it needs to be patched
<xiownthisplacex> i did this already in terminal date mmddHHMMYYyy but when i create a folder, it still has an hour more :s how do i fiz this
<zupb> Jack_Sparrow, i delete file from /var/tmp, for exaple, not from partion
<Jack_Sparrow> zupb yes but that folder directory is on an ext3 partition.
<Jack_Sparrow> xiownthisplacex Would an example of how I use time in a filename help?
<giedz> hello... does anyone now why nautilus creates folder with permission rwxr-xr-x eventhough umask is set in .gnomerc on 0002?
<xiownthisplacex> i guess
<home_> no Jack_Sparrow i am talking bout my installed ubuntu i instaled it like 2-3m ago and i have porblems the live CD was the plan B :P
<Jack_Sparrow> xiownthisplacex cp /etc/apt/sources.list ~/Desktop/sources.list.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T)
<xiownthisplacex> ok
<zupb> Jack_Sparrow, i don't remember :( how i can see it? :)
<dns53> Aborym i would expect it to be fine like i said i have a 1.5 ext3 storage drive so it should be fine untill you get to petabytes or exabytes
<Jack_Sparrow> home_ SO you do have a hard drive and you did install it with the livecd and now the live cd wont work..
<Jack_Sparrow> zupb how did you delete the file?
<zupb> in mc i with F8
<Jack_Sparrow> zupb there are two trash cans.. one for user and one while you are root user
<Jack_Sparrow> zupb what is mc
<zupb> mighting commander
<home_> Jack_Sparrow: naww i am preforming fsck like every day dunno why and i was thinking to boot it from a live cd to see if i have problems with my HD
<zupb> Jack_Sparrow, not root
<seyed-mehdi> hi everyone
<Jack_Sparrow> home_ if it is fsck every day, something is not getting shut down correctly
<rantic> Jack_Sparrow: I've only been up and running with Ubuntu for a few hours, but is their a control panel for my video card? I installed the restricted drivers etc but can't locate a CP for my nvidia card
<Jack_Sparrow> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<seyed-mehdi> i can't open any https page, can anyone please help me ?
<xiownthisplacex> :s
<xiownthisplacex> tzconfig
<xiownthisplacex> -bash: tzconfig: command not found
<home_> Jack_Sparrow: yeah cuz i need to restard my pc like 10 times a day cuz my kboard and my mause are not working
<Jack_Sparrow> rantic I dont know much about the video setup in Hardy yet.. most of my machines still have gutsy.. since it is working just fine
<dlozarie> is anyone having any problems with FF3?
<Jack_Sparrow> home_ what kind of mouse/keyboard
<corsica13> re all
<recon> dlozarie: You'll have to be a bit mroe specific./
<home_> lol Jack_Sparrow noname
<home_> :D
<seyed-mehdi> dlozarie: yeah, I cant open any https pages
<Lunar_Lamp> dlozarie: I am, I get a segfault when I close a tab with a logged in Gmail instance.
<Jack_Sparrow> home_ ps2, wireless bluetooth etc?
<home_> lol Jack_Sparrow a  ps2
<xiownthisplacex> Jack_Sparrow i did what u said sources.list.06-20-2008-14:14:34 but when i create a folder, still gives me 15:14 :s
<seyed-mehdi> does anyone has any problem with opening https pages ?
<bee> I've got $10 via Paypal to the person who solves my php5-sybase problem.
<dns53> seyed-mehdi normal http pages work fine? any other services effected?
<Jack_Sparrow> home_ you can restart mouse with sudo modprobe -r psmouse ; sudo modprobe psmouse   but there is more going on
<dlozarie> The Firefox-closes-when-I-close-gmail-tab problem is still there. anyone got any solutions? :D
<element> hi everyone
<Lunar_Lamp> dlozarie: not that I'm aware of.
<seyed-mehdi> dns53: yeah, i dont have any problem with normal http
<element> anybody know why when i play youtube, the rhytbox crash?
<DSpair> bee: You should probably take that question to a PHP channel.
<m1r> dlozarie: tryed log out of gmail ?
<gordonjcp> element: because youtube uses flash, and flash sucks and is broken
<home_> Jack_Sparrow: but my keyboard isnt working to
<seyed-mehdi> dns53: but none of https !
<home_> Jack_Sparrow: and my nim lock button isnt working
<element> gordonjcp: and how can i fix it
<DSpair> bee: Join #php and I will help you there.
<bee> DSpair, that is one option.  But I did not have this connection problem prior to my 7.10 to 8.04 upgrade.
<Jack_Sparrow> xiownthisplacex If you want to include seconds there is a different code..
<bee> So I suspect it is an Ubuntu configuration issue.
<gordonjcp> element: close rhythmbox before going to youtube
<xiownthisplacex> not seconds
<dlozarie> m1r, I really don't want to log out of Gmail, so that's not an option. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> home_ Basic information to help us help you: Which distro/release are you using, have you modified your sources.list, have you compiled programs from source, Is this a regular install or are you running in some sort of virtual machine or did you install with wubi etc?
<xiownthisplacex> what i mean is that it gives me an hour later
<dns53> seyed-mehdi you working at a company? perhaps they have a firewall blocking https traffic. is it restricted to a single page or any https page?
<m1r> dlozarie: just for test *
<gordonjcp> element: and pester Adobe to bring flash kicking and screaming into the 21st century
<element> i wasnt open the rhythmbox after play youtube
<AlexCONRAD> hi, does anyone have experience with .desktop files ? (desktop entries) I'm having an issue when an autostarted application doesn't seem to take in account the Path=/foo/bar key I've set in my file... ideas?
<xiownthisplacex> it is currentl 14:23 and when i create a folder, it says 15:23
<wire0> guys whats the bash command for checking network transfer rates when youre downloading/uploading? I have a gui but i prefer console
<db92> how to improve video playback quality?
<seyed-mehdi> dns53: no I'm at home and can browse https by Windows,
<dlozarie> m1r, okay, I'll try it out now. Although I've found a bug article on the Ubuntu forums about it. tnx.
<choudesh> wire0, I always use either iftop or cbm
<seyed-mehdi> dns53: but in ubunu I cant since I've installed Hardy
<element> gordonjcp: i was watching youtube only, then i close youtube and when i opened the rhythmbox ...i cant play the music
<Jeruvy> ok, /usr/lib/cups/filter/brlpdwraggerMRC420CN Failed. how can I fix this?
<Bert_2> Hi, I'm doing a bash script with zenity and I want to ask the user a question and then check whether he said yes or no, how do I do that ?
<gordonjcp> element: close firefox completely, it still has grabbed the soundcard
<Jack_Sparrow> xiownthisplacex ah..  sounds like a user or time zone issue or daylight savings thing.. no I dont know what to do with that right now.. still waking up here
<choudesh> Bert_2, Please look that up on google
<xiownthisplacex> lol ok
<prada> ubuntu is really starting to piss me off
<Jack_Sparrow> Bert_2 /join #bash
<element> gordonjcp: ok let me try
<redas> hi
<home_> Jack_Sparrow:  ubuntu 8.04, no, dunno what is that yes no novirtual machine and i dont have windows just ubuntu
<gordonjcp> element: Flash uses an old way of dealing with sound that makes it insist on being the only thing using the card
<xiownthisplacex> i already did tzselect
<dns53> seyed-mehdi well it perhaps is related to the ssl random number generator problem,    anyone here have any more ideas?
<choudesh> prada, what seems to be the issue?
<Bert_2> choudesh: tried, but they all say --question does that but it doesn't return anything
<rick111> CHEEKY CHOPS
<Jack_Sparrow> home_ what all have you installed or added or changed
<wire0> thanks choudesh, I tried iftop but it couldnt get my ip, but cbam did thanks
<element> gordonjcp: but that really sux
<Jack_Sparrow> rick111 please dont
<gordonjcp> element: that's flash for you
<dlozarie> m1r, FF3 doesn't crash anymore when I close the Gmail tab after log-out, so it must be something in the Gmail scripts, right?
<element> gordonjcp: lol, theres a way to fix it?
<choudesh> Bert_2, http://www.google.com/search?q=bash+user+input&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<seyed-mehdi> dns53: whats that "ssl random number gererator" ?
<gordonjcp> element: pester Adobe to bring flash up to date, and not use an API that's been dead for ten years
<Bert_2> choudesh: that's for basic bash, not bash with a zenity front-end, I'm asking how to handle zenity not bash
<element> gordonjcp: thx im playing music right now
<home_> Jack_Sparrow: some few programs theme icons visual effects thats all
<choudesh> Bert_2, it is similiar to g_dialog
<Jack_Sparrow> Bert_2 What you are asking is beyond the scope of ubuntu support
<Bert_2> Jack_Sparrow: okey, I'm sorry
<prada> whenever i decide to into using grub...dual booting i get this F******* grub 17 error everytime
<home_> Jack_Sparrow: not ant major settings like sorce or smt like that
<dlozarie> oh, and with regards to that earlier complaint about not being able to access any https pages, https://mail.google.com works fine. :D
<dns53> seyed-mehdi the randomness of ssl keys was not that random, i'm not an expert and it is only a guess
<gordonjcp> element: cool
<gordonjcp> element: it's a PITA but that's how things are right now...
<Jack_Sparrow> home_ you could have a failing hard drive...  just not enough info to tell.
<element> gordonjcp: but..i dont understand who can i fix it
<choudesh> Bert_2, input=$(zenity --text "What you like to call the GDM Login screen?" --entry
<home_> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<seyed-mehdi> dns53: thx alot 4 ur info, do u know how can I fix my prob ?
<choudesh> Bert_2, it takes two seconds with google and man pages
<element> gordonjcp:  i wanna play youtube and i wanna play music at the same time
<prada> its's crap
<home_> Jack_Sparrow: i will miss my bus must go ta-ta
<Bert_2> choudesh: sorry I overlooked it then, excuse me
<gordonjcp> element: only Adobe can fix it, unless someone writes a thing that somehow intercepts Flash's attempt to grab sound
<m1r> cant boot into ubuntu , grub reports error 17 , any tips how to fix this ?
<seyed-mehdi> dns53: I'd googled but didnt find anything useful
<dns53> seyed-mehdi unfortunatly no i'm just guessing that is the problem
<Jack_Sparrow> element look into this..Basic information to help us help you: Which distro/release are you using, have you modified your sources.list, have you compiled programs from source, Is this a regular install or are you running in some sort of virtual machine or did you install with wubi etc?
<element> gordonjcp: lets kill the adobe programers lol
<jatt> when I do select Help->Contents I get:
<jatt> There was an error displaying help: There was an error launching the default action command associated with this location.
<jatt> Which package should I install to get the help.
<Jack_Sparrow> element hold on
<choudesh> Bert_2, No problem. But if you can get a good answer out of a specfic channel (bash) then use google. Its only 9am on the east coast. ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> element http://wvarner.blogspot.com/2008/05/firefox-crashing-on-youtube-in-ubuntu.html  Lets you use pulseaudio for flash (which lets you have audio in flash without having to close other programs using audio first.) and it prevents flash from ever crashing firefox.
<jatt> (I tested with the gnome-terminal application)
<element> thx jack
<element> Jack_Sparrow: thx
<Jack_Sparrow> element np sorry for the other paste.. working with one snoggerd up finger today
<element> i really love this chanel
<element> ubuntu rulez
<jatt> yes
<prada> seems i'm not the only one
<Jack_Sparrow> jatt what program are you trying to get help with and are you running gnome or kde
<dlozarie> anyone know how to get to firefox live chat support?
<Jack_Sparrow> dlozarie I assume that is one busy place..
<dns53> dlozarie chatzilla?
<jatt> Jack_Sparrow: I am running gnome (Ubuntu Dapper). I open the gnome-terminal and then press F1 (or use the Help->Contents menu).
<element> Jack_Sparrow, gordonjcp: thx very much dudes
<choudesh> prada, what file system are you using?
<dlozarie> @dns53, how do I get there? :)
<element> Jack_Sparrow, gordonjcp: cya guys
<Jack_Sparrow> element let us konw if that works out for you
<element> Jack_Sparrow, gordonjcp: i gtg to work
<prada> now i'm gonna hane to take my computer apart to fix it
<element> Jack_Sparrow, gordonjcp: sure i will come to tell you
<gambi> hi, i try to install ubuntu server on already partitioned and formated disk (with fdisk) but somehow i'm not able to select any of my partitions in the installer. only the erase all option is available. how can i manually set the root partition?
<choudesh> prada, why are you going to have to take your computer apart if it is only grub?
<jatt> (I'm installing yelp lets see if it the help works better)
<webvictim> grub nub!
<Jack_Sparrow> gambi is this a raid setup?
<webvictim> :P
<m1r> ﻿ i get grub boot error 17 , and from what i heave read that it can determine filesystem on disk i am trying to boot, how can i make grub aware is ext3 ?
<dns53> dlozarie to install or use? to use you need to enter a protocol like irc://server
<gambi> Jack_Sparrow: nope, just one ata disk
<jatt> hm. that solved the problem: install yelp
<webvictim> error 17 generally means that it can't find the disk where /boot is located
<Jack_Sparrow> gambi I have not used the server install but there should be a manula partition setup
<jlw> How do I reload my window manager? I cant click the menus or show desktop, though I can  use alt + f1
<m1r> webvictim: from what i read it cant understand FS
<webvictim> jlw: gnome or KDE?
<Jack_Sparrow> m1r Are you running live cd on that box now
<jlw> gnome
<m1r> Jack_Sparrow: no
<webvictim> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<gambi> Jack_Sparrow: well there is one. but it's unfortunatly filled with only one option :(
<gambi> erase all ...
<webvictim> if you can get to a terminal, kloseline
<m1r> Jack_Sparrow: i start it now
<webvictim> oops, jlw
<webvictim> i guess that worked then :P
<Jack_Sparrow> jlw Did you just lose the top bar or open windows.. the minimize max and close buttons etc?
<m1r> Jack_Sparrow: loading livecd on that machine
<webvictim> Jack_Sparrow: he just disconnected i think
<Jack_Sparrow> webvictim compiz --replace   or metacity --replace
<dlozarie> here's the live support channel: http://support.mozilla.com/kb/Live+Chat
<prada> ok this is shitty ...i'm on palm pilot and cant scroll up to read what anyone is saying
<prada> i almost didn't install and i wish i didn't
<Jack_Sparrow> prada DO you have a real support question..   Comments and discussion belong in a different room
<choudesh> Jack_Sparrow, side room please.
<Jack_Sparrow> pm me
<Jeruvy> Brother printer installed drivers, not printing docs.  Document shows in spool as status 'stopped'  generates error reported in bug# 137984.  How do I print?
<stemount^> !language | prada
<ubottu> prada: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<adante> hi just confirming, there is no graphical dual screen configurator for ubuntu yet right?
<choudesh> adante, there is one if you use nvidia
<m1r> Jack_Sparrow: livecd booted
<Jack_Sparrow> m1r sudo fdisk -l
<Jaffarkelshac> i thought the displayconfig-gtk was for that but dont have dual monitor to check
<choudesh> Jaffarkelshac, actually you are right.
<webvictim> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, true :P
<choudesh> Jaffarkelshac, displayconfig-gtk does have one now
<Jack_Sparrow> Jeruvy did you check the list of supported hardware to make sure your printer was in there and if people were having problems
<adante> i'll take a look for that, thanks guys!
<filthpig> adante, yes there is? I guess it's under system - administration - screens and graphics?
<m1r> Jack_Sparrow: /dev/sdb1 boot*
<adante> filthpig: i do not have that option, do you know what package installs it?
<filthpig> adante, maybe under preferences?
<Jack_Sparrow> m1r Please state your question again for me
<m1r> Jack_Sparrow: grub error 17
<Jeruvy> Jack_Sparrow: well I'm not sure, the drivers are official for hardy, they install fine, but they do not print and I encounter another error with the doc queue as noted.
<adante> filthpig: i have an option for screen resolution but that shows a single monitor
<filthpig> hmm
<Invader> how do I check whether my wireless pc card driver is installed correct or not?
<filthpig> adante, which gfx card do you have?
<Jaffarkelshac> are you using live cd now?
<prada> yeah ! sure do! grub messed up my computer AGAIN with the grub 17 error... how else can i say it Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> m1r SIngle drive?  not an external etc
<adante> filthpig: quadro fx 570m
<m1r> Jack_Sparrow: 2 drives , 1st XP , 2nd ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> prada Tone it down
<generic>  What are the softwares use for private/secure file sharing in Ubuntu??
<dns53> Invader if you have the device shown under network manager it is probably working
<CoronaBW> How can I tell if Ubuntu is having problems with my RAID controller?
<Jack_Sparrow> m1r Did you install windows after ubuntu and where did you install grub  mbr of first disk
<prada> i'm tired of taking my computer apart
<Jack_Sparrow> prada are you mixing sata and ide drives
<filthpig> adante, ah, then nvidia-settings should do the trick. try sudo nvidia-settings (and hit tab for alternatives, I don't remember exactly the name of the command). That's a nice tool to use, it fixed my dual monitor problems, at least
<prada> yes i installed windows first
<Jack_Sparrow> prada are you mixing sata and ide drives
<choudesh> Jack_Sparrow, m1r, prada, this usually only occures if there you are trying to boot grub on a unsupported filesystem (ntfs, reiserfs/patched, ...). Another issue is device.map and SCSI vs IDE in the BIOS
<prada> yes...maybe
<Dbproguy> Hey is that thing where you can install Ubuntu inside Windows any good?
<Dbproguy> Like is it faster if you do otherwise?
<Sysctl> hey folks. i think theres something wrong with Xen on ubuntu server 8.04
<bobbob1016> I burned a video DVD, and I don't think it was finalized since it isn't read by PC's without a DVD-RW.  Is there a way I can finalize it?
<m1r> Jack_Sparrow: xp is there for years , ubuntu was instaled fresh b4 few days on 2nd hdd (64bit) , for grub i think is installed on 1st HD (xp one)
<Jack_Sparrow> prada are you mixing sata and ide drives           do you understand the question?  and how to know
<choudesh> Jack_Sparrow, I would suggest these people boot off the live cd and run grub-install --recheck
<dns53> Dbproguy it is called wubi and comes on the normal live cd, just insert it while running windows and it will come up
<Jack_Sparrow> choudesh there is an issue when people mix ide and sata...  the drive mapping keeps switching on them
<m1r> choudesh , Jack_Sparrow , both my drives are sata
<Jack_Sparrow> Dbproguy In my opinion.. no. I wont use or recommend it
<choudesh> Jack_Sparrow, I know. I have similiar issue - but when I shut down I have script that runs grub-install
<Sysctl> it seems to hang faily easily, to the point that doing long operations  on mysql evenutally lose connection... never seen that before on debian
<dns53> Dbproguy it should work fine but you have a layer siting between your files and the file system so it can be slower and does not work well if your drive is fragmented
<Dbproguy> dns53, yea I know I already tried that, I'm just wondering if it can go faster
<gozippycmc> #puppet
<choudesh> Jack_Sparrow, I really think the issue is fake-raid controllers
<prada> csn you pm me because i cant even reac what you are typing since i'm on palm pilot
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone having a problem with COmpiz? it messes up my screen so bad I have to reboot.
<Invader> ﻿dns53: Sorry to ask - is the network manager = system -> Administration -> Network? If yes, then I've got two wireless connections - should I set them to roam-mode or configurate them manually?
<wire0> Sergeant_Pony: whats your command to start it? compiz -- replace?
<choudesh> Jack_Sparrow, the fake-raid controller boot up with min. firmware emulating an IDE device - but once inside the OS - they load the software raid driver
<Dbproguy> dns53 I had already tried partitioning my drive and dual-booting windows and ubuntu but my computer doesn't like partitioning drives, the main partition is locked and is taking up the entire hard drive.
<Sergeant_Pony> not sure... where do I lok at the command?
<Invader> dns53: It's a WPA2 PSK protected lan
<Jack_Sparrow> Dbproguy You cant resize a mounted drive
<Jack_Sparrow> Dbproguy look into the gparted livecd
<Dbproguy> Jack_Sparrow: What can I do then?
<Jack_Sparrow> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<DSpair> Jack_Sparrow, that's not exactly true... If you are using LVM2 it is possible to extend a partition.
<Jack_Sparrow> Dbproguy 50 meg download and a handy tool to have around
<dns53> Invader i was thinking more about the icon in the system tray, it looks like you have the drivers working atleast and i don't know your network, give everything a try
<Dbproguy> Jack_Sparrow: Okay, thanks!
<adante> hrm ok so i can't use nvidia-settings to configure for xinerama?
<Jack_Sparrow> DSpair I base help on standard installs not one of the many different ways people modify it
<prada> Jack_Sparrowe everthing you typed to me ..i couldn't read
<DSpair> Jack_Sparrow, Understandable. But LVM2 is standard on Ubuntu server...
<Jack_Sparrow> prada are you mixing sata and ide drives           do you understand the question?  and how to know check
<wire0> Sergeant_Pony: try compiz --replace in console
<Jack_Sparrow> DSpair if he could not resize it..  he was not running server lvm2
<DSpair> Jack_Sparrow, Good point.
<dns53> nudges Jack_Sparrow about resize2fs for resizing ext3 drives
<Invader> dns53: At the network manager in system tray, only the wired connection can be enabled - the wireless cannot... Any suggestion?
<Jeruvy> Brother printer installed drivers, not printing docs.  Document shows in spool as status 'stopped'  generates error reported in bug# 137984.  How do I print?
 * DSpair is not the only one picking on Jack..
<DSpair> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> dns53 not while they are mounted in a live session
<harris>  /swap , /root..... /what's the other one???????? I forgot
<Jack_Sparrow> harris .home
<dlozarie> @Jeruvy, your Brother printer comes with Linux drivers?
<zupb> guys, where i can find a trash for mighting commander?
 * DSpair likes Brother printers...
<Dbproguy> Jack_Sparrow: If GParted is only 50 meg can I just stick it on my USB Flashdrive and boot from that?
<dns53> Jack_Sparrow yes they can, i did it yesterday but that is a little off topic
<Jack_Sparrow> dns53 You should not resize a mounted partition..
<Sergeant_Pony> wireg I got nothing but errors
<Jack_Sparrow> Dbproguy more trouble than it is worth
<m1r> Jack_Sparrow: devices /sda1 and /sdb1 have marked boot * sign with fdisk -l
<Jack_Sparrow> dns53 show me a tutorial where it suggests that it is a good idea.
<Jack_Sparrow> m1r sorry to leave you in the middle of that.
<Jeruvy> dlozarie: I used the ones 'official' from hardy multiverse
<m1r> Jack_Sparrow: no problem , i see u very busy ;) i wait
<dlozarie> @Jeruvy, and you installed them properly and without incident, yes?
<Jack_Sparrow> m1r you need to install grub to mbr of the drive that the bios boots.. normally sda but some bios allow you to boot sdb
<Dbproguy> Wow I love Ubuntu already, I don't know if it's just the server's I'm downloading from but my download speeds are just about always 10-20% better than what I got with Windows
<LordOllie> Anyone here use netbeans and have it hang on "creating new project"?
<dlozarie> Is there a Linux program similar to CCleaner for Windows?
<bebobli2> I have GSNES9x, and ZSNES. The first does not properly use my joystick. No matter how I set it there is no reaction. It seems to be aware of the controller yet as I said the games do not react. ZSNES is unable to play sound. No clue why, every other application seems to be dandy with sound aside from flash of course.
<hp2133> dlozarie: what does CCleaner do?
<NickGarvey> dlozarie: shred
<NickGarvey> oh nope
<NickGarvey> dlozarie: not shred
<Li-Plu1> The nvidia drivers have failed to install this is the log from the installation. http://rafb.net/p/MWGxTc97.html
<m1r> Jack_Sparrow: i guess i can do that from livecd , but i dont know how
<NickGarvey> dlozarie: there is no registry in linux, thus no need for ccleaner
<NickGarvey> oh it does have file erasing too
<Jack_Sparrow> m1r Since I am busy .. you can read the grub tutorial...
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dlozarie> @NickGarvey, I see. :D
<m1r> tnx Jack_Sparrow , i check it out
<Jeruvy> dlozarie: yes, they show in printer ok.  Print a test page, sends job to queue.  Job status is 'stopped'?
<harris> hey,,,,,, which must be bigger..??? /home or /root
<Jack_Sparrow> harris /home
<harris> ok..... thankkksss
<ParanoyaM> Hi
<Jack_Sparrow> harris /root 10 gig    /hoe 20 or 30 or more
<Jack_Sparrow> home
<bensimon> !
<Cheesypieces> hi guys, how do i watch youtube videos in opera?
<dlozarie> @Jeruvy, that's weird... look, I'm no printer/hardware genius, but I'll try to help you as much as possible, mkay? try going to system->administration->printing. :)
<onats> that's a lot of hoes!
<bensimon> are you french ?
<s3p4n> you probably need to install flash player? ;p
<Jack_Sparrow> Cheesypieces have you tried to install flash from the repos yet
<ParanoyaM> Does anybody know why i have no sound in any browser, in system i has sound?
<bensimon> im franch !!!!!!!
<bensimon> ??
<bensimon> hum hum
<X-tremAl_Raven> Hi. I've upgraded the packets this morning and after restart my WiFi isn't working. What could it be?
<VenkateshH-lapto> any video chat software out there?
<Jeruvy> status 'stopped' error reported in bug# 137984. But launchpad is really goofy with bug status, is it fixed or not?
<Li-Plu1> Can someone help me i need to install latest nvidia drivers but they fail to build
<VenkateshH-lapto> because i cant get skype to work!
<bensimon> bonjour !!!!!!!!
<tschaka> !french ubottu
<tschaka> how does this work :/
<bensimon> french ?
<ubottu> Factoid french ubottu not found
<DJones> !fr | bensimon
<ubottu> bensimon: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Aborym> VenkateshH-lapto, amsn maybe?
<Jack_Sparrow> X-tremAl_Raven double click the volume icon and run the pcm all the way down and back up.. that seems to take care of some
<bensimon> yes ?
<Cheesypieces> Jack_Sparrow: yes, I have - it just shows a grey box where the video should be
<Jeruvy> dlozarie: its been open a while...
<VenkateshH-lapto> does that work?
<VenkateshH-lapto> let me try that
<VenkateshH-lapto> i tried openwengo
<dlozarie> @Jeruvy, have you tried printing a test document in OpenOffice.org?
<VenkateshH-lapto> but my webcam is not detected
<Jack_Sparrow> Cheesypieces flash from our repos, not from inside firefox
<VenkateshH-lapto> and i am sure everyone knows the problems with skype!
<Dmole> hey ubuntuers I use ubuntu for my FLAC music collection  and am looking for a new amp I thought this might help us help us :) : http://internet.wikia.com/wiki/Amplifier_Comparison
<Jevon> is there a way to use the ubuntu/kubuntu CDs as a recovery disk, replacing the base filesystem of a drive without deleting all my specific files on my username?
<Aborym> VenkateshH-lapto: Did you install your webcam drivers?
<VenkateshH-lapto> yes i did
<Jeruvy> dlozarie: no, only in printer configuration
<Cheesypieces> Jack_Sparrow: i got it from synaptic...
<VenkateshH-lapto> the webcam works on skype
<ParanoyaM> Does anybody know why i have no sound in any browser, in system i has sound?
<VenkateshH-lapto> i have audio issue there..
<dlozarie> @Jeruvy, could you try printing from OpenOffice then? Just to check. :)
<Jeruvy> dlozarie: I did attempt to print a text doc and a web page, same results
<X-tremAl_Raven> <Jack_Sparrow> What kind of joke is that?
<VenkateshH-lapto> i'll give amsn a try then
<VenkateshH-lapto> @Aborym, thanks!
<adante> howdy - anybody had any luck force mounting an ntfs volume?
<Jeruvy> dlozarie: I do not have oo on this box.
<dlozarie> @Jeruvy, okay.
<Jack_Sparrow> X-tremAl_Raven you will need to be more specific, certain people seem to want to waste my time this am
<dlozarie> @Jeruvy, hmm. any suspicions as to what may be causing the problem? Maybe that could help. :)
<Jeruvy> dlozarie: other than brother is a pita?  not really... :)
<X-tremAl_Raven> <Jack_Sparrow> Ubunto 8.04. Some packets were upgraded and upgrade manager said that it needed to restart. Now I'm not able to change the CPU frequency and got no WiFi at all.
<X-tremAl_Raven> *Ubuntu
<Li-Plu1> would somebody spare a moment to help me, nvidia drivers are failing to build and this is the log from the failed attempt http://rafb.net/p/MWGxTc97.html
<Jack_Sparrow> X-tremAl_Raven ah..  understood...
<dlozarie> @Jeruvy, LOL. Anyway what printer model do you have?
<X-tremAl_Raven> <Jack_Sparrow> Thought if this was caused by some of the upgraded packets - then I must not be the first one to have that problem.
<Jeruvy> dlozarie: mfc420cn
<dlozarie> @Jeruvy, wow, that's what Brother calls their printers? hmm. okay, I'm googling around. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> X-tremAl_Raven any changes in your sources list that may have added to the problem
<Jeruvy> dlozarie: been there all day yesterday.  Talked to brother support, talked to the printer repair guy down the street.  Either the printer communication is fried (I really doubt since I can talk to it and XSANE works)
<dlozarie> @Jeruvy, I found this in the Ubuntu forums: "I'm currently using the 32-bit driver for the Brother MFC420CN on my 64-bit system. That required first installing the csh package, then installing the driver debs with "--force-architecture." If you want yours to run on AMD64, it might be worth a try."
<Jeruvy> dlozarie: or ubuntu has a bug
<R2LM> Does anyone know a good video player for .swf videos (not .flv)?
<Jeruvy> dlozarie: its a P3 :)
<X-tremAl_Raven> <Jack_Sparrow> Third-party: http://ppa.launchpad.net/robvdl/ubuntu - I use it as the latest django repository
<Jack_Sparrow> X-tremAl_Raven yep.. that would do it..
<Jack_Sparrow> X-tremAl_Raven launchpad bit a few people yesterday
<Prodoc> good afternoon
<dlozarie> @Jeruvy, oh, okay. I don't think your printer communication's fried; must be a driver/incompatibility problem, and perhaps a bug in Ubuntu. Which version are you on, btw? Hardy?
<otsman>  i'm wondering if any taskserver exists for linux, i don't know if such software solution exists in any platform but probably there is. i' need something like rememberthemilk.com but shared by departments, any idea?
<Jeruvy> dlozarie: yes
<Linux_> ciao
<Prodoc> I had the medibuntu repository included in the software sources for a while but now I've disabled it. There is, however, still a release from that source included in the update manager. I don't want to install it but I can't seem to find a way to remove it. How can this be done?
<ne2k__> what's the best way to reinstall the version of openoffice that comes with standard ubuntu? something got corrupted with openoffice so I removed it altogether, but when I reinstalled teh package openoffice.org, I get a different theme and it doesn't work with SMB shares
<Guest16777> cacchio ragazzi e troppo un casino
<ne2k__> Guest16777: oh yes, absolutely
<dlozarie> @Jeruvy, have you taken a look at this page? http://is.gd/C6o
<Jeruvy> dlozarie: problem is I need a solution, I can't wait 5-18 months for a bug fix....this driver package for brother-lpr was supposed to be it.  Since it does work but the job hangs, I'm guessing another issue is at hand, namely the job queue (or whatever its really called)
<dns53> ne2k__ you may need  openoffice.org-gnome to be able to use the gnome vfs for smb shares
<dlozarie> @Jeruvy, could be, but then again I'm afraid I can't say for sure.
<Jack_Sparrow> Jeruvy what make and model of brother printer
<dlozarie> @Jack_Sparrow, he's on mfc420cn
<dlozarie> or he has a Brother mfc420cn printer, I should say.
<SpookyET> Suspend/hibernate still does not work for me in Hardy
<ne2k__> dns53: something's really broken with openoffice
<cojack> hello
<cojack> one question
<cojack> I using a quanta
<cojack> and a konqueror for ftp klient
<cojack> klient / client
<Jevon> is there a way to use the ubuntu/kubuntu CDs as a recovery disk, replacing the base filesystem of a drive without deleting all my specific files on my username?
<Jeruvy> dlozarie: that is a dated package and does not work on hardy.  This is the one I refered from:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/25966
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 25966 in Ubuntu Hardy "NEW PACKAGE: Printer drivers for Brother needed" [High,Fix released]
<cojack> how to make to open file from ftp in konqueror to run one quanta?
<cojack> and if I open next file I open next quanta...
<cojack> how to change it?
<dlozarie> @Jeruvy, ah yes, I failed to notice that. Hmm.
<Jack_Sparrow> Jeruvy http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=332224              and    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=105703
<ne2k__> I have pasted the output here. http://paste.ubuntu.com/21627/ When I try to launch it with the default launcher, it just loads the splash screen and then does nothing
<darklingduck> How do I edit the menu for LILO?  Each time I update Ubuntu it adds a new set of menus for linux.  I want to delete the extra ones.
<Jeruvy> This is the problem atm:  status 'stopped' error reported in bug# 137984.
<genii> darklingduck: Lilo or grub?
<tuv> my toshiba tecra m8 freezes randomly. running latest ubuntu and up-to-date. logs show nothing. how do i debug the problem?
<craigbass1976> Anyone know of a construction calculator for ubuntu?  I didn't see any in the repos, and can't find anything on sourceforge either.
<dns53> darklingduck you need to remove the old packages with synaptic/aptitude/apt
<m1r> Jack_Sparrow: still same error after following livecd part of that guide ...
<darklingduck> Genii:  Whatever the default for Ubuntu is......lol
<genii> darklingduck: In that case, grub and not lilo
<genii> darklingduck: As dns53 says then, to just remove the ones you don't want by uninstalling them, it will auto clean up the grub file
<edmond> hello all
<jtaby> hey, i just installed ubuntu 8, but the login i thought i used isn't working, how can I reset the username and password?
<darklingduck> Genii:  I am new to Linux, I am not sure what to uninstall.
<edmond> i need some help my xfce panel crash disapper now i wanna open in terminal "cfce-panel can only start but when i close terminal it dissaper again how o ?
<edmond> need help thk
<tuv> all the logs show is "restart" at the time of the hard reset, nothing suspicious before that!
<ne2k__> darklingduck: /boot/grub/menu.lst is the config file
<dns53> jtaby boot into a live cd, mount your installed drive, chroot to the place where you mounted that drive, run sudo passwd username
<jtaby> dns53, i don't have live cd, i have the alternate installer
<m1r> grub part is so anoying fragile...
<ne2k__> jtaby: boot into single user mode and do the same thing
<edmond> edmond@edmond-laptop:~$ xfce4-panel
<edmond> (network-admin:7131): Gtk-WARNING **: Unknown property: GtkComboBox.items
<tuv> edmond, append & at the end of the command
<edmond> wat this means ?
<dlozarie> uhm, I need to increase the disk space on my Ubuntu system. I dual-boot with Vista and Ubuntu Hardy, and there's still >15GB of space left for me to use. However, my Ubuntu system tells me i only have <2GB of disk space left. How do I increase that? kthx. :D
<genii> darklingduck: For instance if you wanted to remove the 2.6.24-17 entry there, in Synaptic Package Manager remove the package linux-image-2.6.24-17-generic   (unless you have 64 bit in which case the -generic part is named differently, etc)
<dns53> jtaby even better, put that in, it gives you a recovery option, get it to mount your drive and give you a terminal, once there just run 'passwd username'
<Az> has anyone actually got filesystem restoration through a tar file working?  just had to do a fresh install (my WD Raptor died this morning).... hooked up another disk -> fresh install -> restore filesystem from tar archive.... ubuntu now wont load
<Az> just sits there "loading"
<tuv> genii, even amd64 use -generic
<saint-takeshi> is there anything specific you need to do to enable winedos? i want to play simlife?
<saint-takeshi> wait, that last "?" didn't belong in that sentence
<dns53> Az try loading up a live cd/alternate cd, chrooting to your install and running grub-install
<saint-takeshi> hang on, i'm a fool.
<saint-takeshi> i'll just install windows 98 on a VM and play that way
<Jax0x> Whats t the difference between ubuntu kubuntu xubuntu and edubuntu
<doubled> Jax0x: the interfaces i think
<jtaby> dns53, "rescue a broken system"?
<Jax0x> is that it, whats the best one in your opinion?
<saint-takeshi> jax0x: different desktop environments
<m1r> ubuntu dont boot , GRUB error 17 , any help appriciated
<doubled> ubuntu = gnome as far as a i know, kubuntu = kde , xubuntu = i dont know,  and edubuntu is a interface specifically for education
<spideyman> Jax0x, go here http://www.ubuntu.com/
<doubled> mlr, i can help you with that
<dns53> jtaby yes
<m1r> doubled: yes please
<doubled> i had it myself as well
<saint-takeshi> jax0x: depends what you want from it
<tschaka> Jax0x xubuntu uses xfce, a light weight window manager.
<doubled> mlr: most likely you are using sata drive to install it on ?
<jtaby> dns53, which should i use as a root file system? sda1, 2 or 5?
<m1r> doubled: yes, 2 HDD's 1st with win XP and 2nd with ubuntu
<Nathan406> Hello ppls!
<Kartagis> hoşçakalın / bye
<dns53> jtaby i don't know, try one, if that does not work reboot and try the other one
<nictimju> can anyone help me find the necessary drivers to make a Sony V-Gear vidcam work?
<Li-Plu1> how do I reconfigure my x server
<Jax0x> I have a iMac g3 and want to install ubuntu on it, but whenever i put the disc in it boots straight into os x.
<Az> grub seems to be ok, i can boot all the previous kernels etc that i could before... but ubuntu just hangs... looking at the log it freezes on loading up the hardware
<Li-Plu1> anybody?
<jtaby> dns53, it says "unknown user jtaby"
<m1r> Li-Plu1: dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<nictimju> Li-Plu1: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dns53> m1r you can occasinally have problems if your kernel is too far deep in the drive, having a /boot partition helps this
<nictimju> ping jarrick
<dns53> Li-Plu1 dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Az> the only directories i excluded from my file system backup script were /proc /sys /media /mnt /lost+found /dev
<Az> iirc
<m1r> dns53: it is already working system installed all by deafult without /boot :/
<nictimju> anyone in the know for vidcams
<Jax0x>  I have a iMac g3 and want to install ubuntu on it, but whenever i put the disc in it boots straight into os x.
<gordonjcp> nictimju: what kind of camera?
<aantn> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<aantn> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<Li-Plu1> dns53: that utility did not give me the option to change video cards
<nictimju> gordonjcp: A Sony V-Gear webcam
<spideyman> Jax0x, is your bios set to boot from cd
<idefix> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<idefix> mount: No medium found
<dns53> jtaby have a look at the file /etc/passwd and see if that user exists
<idefix> what's wrong, can anyone help?
<nictimju> lsusb doesn't show it up
<nictimju> idefix: it should not be vfat
<m1r> Li-Plu1: u can change drivers there , not video card
<dns53> Li-Plu1 run nvidia-xconfig
<nictimju> idefix: what is yuor cdrom?
<idefix> an SUS 36x
<idefix> ASUS
<doubled> mlr: one sec, on phone
<doubled> ok im back
<nictimju> not the cdrom drive, the cd which you have inserted
<m1r> doubled: kk
<idefix> nictimju I tried several
<m1r> doubled: maybe PM so we dont flood chanell ?
<nictimju> just try mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<doubled> ok sure
<idefix> no medium found
<nictimju> or did you put in a dvd?
<nictimju> did you put in a dvd?
<idefix> no a CD
<nictimju> what is on the CD do you know?
<jtaby> dns53, i couldn't find it
<idefix> just some documents
<idefix> nictimju whatever CD I put in, nothing works
<nictimju> yeah but what format iso9660, or what
<LimCore> is there one working music player in ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> LimCore: yes
<nictimju> do you have any settings in /etc/fstab
<LimCore> gordonjcp: which one?
<gordonjcp> LimCore: there are several, in fact
<LimCore> oh, a GUI one
<LimCore> gordonjcp: tell me one that really works
<jon_high9000> is there any particular recommended PPA on Launchpad.net that is recommended for putting into the Software Sources Section?
<dns53> jtaby did you get it to chroot to your partition or is it still in the installer partition?
<gordonjcp> LimCore: well, it comes with rhythmbox, that's pretty good
<anish> hello
<LimCore> gordonjcp: skips sound
<jtaby> dns53, i got a shell with one of the filesystems mounted
<jtaby> and it put me in /
<idefix> there is no entry for CDROM in my fstab
<LimCore> gordonjcp: skips sond while I move between windows, on dual core amd 2400+
<aantn> what's the package for the gnash firefox plugin?
<gordonjcp> LimCore: then you've got a faulty soundcard
<thierry> hiphop
<dns53> jtaby run mount to see what is mounted, i think you need to run chroot /mnt or something like that first
<LimCore> gordonjcp: other players play witohut such skips
<nictimju> did you make a directory in /media ?
<gordonjcp> LimCore: hm, maybe you've got some weird setting then
<idefix> nictimju? there is an entry for CDROm, it says udf,iso9660 user, noauto
<LimCore> gordonjcp: nope
<jcaspe> i want my ubuntu to look like vista. is there anyway? dont hate me for this. i just want to show my colligues how powerful ubuntu can be.
<SpookyET> Why does Synaptic show show me kernel 2.24.18 for x86_64 as an upgrade on i386?
<s_spiff> jcaspe: why not try Futurelooks pack..
<gordonjcp> LimCore: for reference, I'm using Hardy with no particular tweaks, on a celeron 1400, which is running a Django dev environment, compiling stuff with gcc, and has firefox and gedit open, with no skips at all
<gordonjcp> LimCore: oh, and I'm on battery at the moment so it's probably running at 800MHz
<tiger> Hi I have an Intel ICH7 High Def Soundcard that worked on Ubuntu Gutsy but since I've upgraded it to Hardy it gives a gstreamer device and/or codec error can anybody please help me?
<nictimju> idefix what ver of linux u using
<jcaspe> s_spiff: is it available at synaptic?
<tiger> No sound
<s_spiff> jcaspe: nopes. wait.. will get you the link
<gordonjcp> LimCore: you could also try audacious, that's basically the modern equivalent of xmms
<idefix> nictimju very old 2.6.15-29-386
<spideyman> jcaspe, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-make-ubuntu-look-like-windows-vista.html
<dns53> SpookyET no, you need to install the 64 bit version they are too seperate as you need all the libraries to be 64 bit, note that 32 bit applications can run on a 64 bit kernel but not the other way around
<s_spiff> jcaspe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=796572&highlight=Futurelooks
<LimCore> audacious have broken GUI
<mudit> hi i was just going to re-install ubuntu hardy, well I want to keep a seperate partition for home directory, can someone guide me or get me tutorial
<nictimju> that's ok
<tiger> thanx
<nictimju> can you paste the line from fstab here that shows the cdrom?
<idefix> wierd, I tried mount 0t iso9660 .... and it losed my cdrom
<idefix> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<idefix> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<LimCore> gordonjcp: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/audacious/+bug/241152  can you confirm this bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 241152 in audacious "double-size GUI (bigger gui - zoom) FAILS " [Undecided,New]
<jcaspe> thanks for the links guys...
<nictimju> you have 2 cd ?
<SpookyET> dns53: I know. I'm asking why Synaptic doesn't see that I have a i386 installation and offers 64bit paks
<s_spiff> jcaspe: glad to help.
<idefix> it closed my cdrom yet it said no medium
<slayton> mudit: boot the live cd, create two partitions. Set them both to EXT3 set one mount point as / the other set at /home.  Make the / partition about 20gigs and the /home the rest of your drive (minus the size of swap
<Li-Plus> my screen resolution is wrong and can't go above 800x600 also I can't turn on compiz fusion how do I set up these things once more
<jtaby> dns53, can i add an entry to /etc/passwd and set the password for it?
<slayton> mudit then reintall
<Lolo316> Hello, i'm frensh and i have a problem with imap, can you help me ?
<nictimju> you have to first determine whether it is /dev/hdc or /dev/hdd
<jtaby> `mount` returned a bunch of things i don't understand, `chroot /mnt` gave me an error
<gordonjcp> LimCore: double-size doesn't work, but it is perfectly readable on my 1680x1050 monitor
<idefix> sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /media/hdd
<idefix> mount: mount point /media/hdd does not exist
<Mr_Cheeto> help, my network settings keep changing on their own, how is this happening?
<idefix> wait
<gordonjcp> LimCore: I'd close that bug wontfix/submitter needs new glasses
<dns53> jtaby do not edit it directly, instead use the command line tools, useradd to create a new user, passwd <user> to set the password
<nictimju> that's because you do not have a directory /media/hdd
<LimCore> gordonjcp: the bug is that the Double function do not work
<Lolo316> Fuck
<Lolo316> Fuck
<Lolo316> Fuck
<Lolo316> Fuck
<Lolo316> Fuck
<FloodBot3> Lolo316: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<idefix> /dev/hdd/ /media/cdrom
<amenado> Mr_Cheeto-> wifi? is the roaming mode enabled? i'd uncheck if it was me
<tiger> Hi I have an Intel ICH7 High Def Soundcard that worked on Ubuntu Gutsy but since I've upgraded it to Hardy it gives a gstreamer device and/or codec error can anybody please help me as i have absolutely no sound an did a search on all forums?
<Mr_Cheeto> no wired
<gordonjcp> LimCore: in fact just trying it at work, at 1920x1600 it's pretty much ok
<mudit> slayton , i should a create new partition table ?
<gordonjcp> LimCore: on my laptop at 1024x768 it's way too big
<Mr_Cheeto> amenado, i'm in Kubuntu, the Kubuntu forums/chat are NO help
<gordonjcp> LimCore: it looks like a nice easy bug to fix
<SpookyET> E: linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-generic: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<nictimju> do a mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdc /media/cdrom
<nictimju> any joy?
<LimCore> gordonjcp: is the Double button doubling the gui for you?
<amenado> Mr_Cheeto-> wifi? is the roaming mode enabled? i'd uncheck if it was me
<SpookyET> I can't remove that package
<SpookyET> weird
<Mr_Cheeto> amenado i'm using wired
<tiger> Hi I have an Intel ICH7 High Def Soundcard that worked on Ubuntu Gutsy but since I've upgraded it to Hardy it gives a gstreamer device and/or codec error can anybody please help me as i have absolutely no sound and did a search on all forums?
<slayton> mudit, no necessarily
<tuv> my toshiba tecra m8 freezes randomly. running latest ubuntu and up-to-date. logs show nothing. how do i debug the problem?
<slayton> not
<idefix> nictimju technically speaking it is a directory? what's the difference between whatever is in the /dev/ dir and in the /media/ dir?
<LimCore> tuv: try is it possible to ssh into it while frozen etc
<amenado> Mr_Cheeto-> wired? okay, what changes frequently? can you elaborate?
<dns53> jtaby i think you are still using the installer as the root instead of your partition, try running   chroot /mnt/target or chroot /target
<ninefold> What's the error say tiger?
<jon_high9000> I see you folks are extremely busy so i try to check it myself. no hard feelings fellas.
<idefix> none taken
<slayton> mudit there are two ways to do this, 1- nuke partitions and create new one (Fast, Reliable). 2 - resize current partitions (much harder, slower, prone to errors)
<idefix> nictimju?
<tuv> LimCore, no.. that's how i knew it's frozen. does not even respond to pings
<nictimju> note that /dev points to the physical device, /media/cdrom is the directory which points to it
<aantn> found it: mozilla-plugin-gnash
<tiger> gstreamer error: There is no gstreamer codec and/or device present.
<Mr_Cheeto> amenado, for some reason out of nowhere it seems to contact some unknown DNS server and it pins me with some unkown and non-working IP, it does this all on it's own, is there some sort of refreshing/reseting tool i can dissable?
<slayton> Mudit, I would recommend that you back up all your data to DVD's or something then just delete all your partitions and create new one
<mudit> so creating a new partition table is better option !
<LimCore> nictimju: such bugs are very hard to debug....  google for bugs in mobo/cpu/etc support,  and then perhaps file a bug... and perhaps ask LKML/kernel devles
<jtaby> dns53, when i ran useradd, then passwd, and i tried to login, it said that it couldn't find a home directory (which is understandable)
<nictimju> idefix: can you type in cdrecord and see what happens
<spideyman> idefix is your cdrom in your fstab
<ninefold> tiger, do you have gstreamer installed?
<idefix> nictimju  cdrecord: No tracks specified. Need at least one.
<tiger> yes
<Kamaze> Hi, i have a pretty weired and annoying problem, i cant create/edit files/folder in /var/www/<username>
<Kamaze> But in firther directorys it works
<nictimju> ok, look at the messages what does it say there on the /dev, e.g. /dev/cdrw
<ninefold> one sec...
<idefix> spideyman no it is not
<Kamaze> It doesn't work as user nor as root
<tiger> last time i fixed it reinstalling alsa but i just want to know if there is any other way and why it happens...
<Lolo316> HELP ME
<sirlark> hi all, still trying to set up software RAID1 for a fresh ubuntu installation, and can't get the resulting system to boot. I have two identical SATA Hdd's, partitioned identically {32Mb: boot, 195Gb: root (raid md0), 5Gb: swap (raid md1)}. On reboot I simply get DISK BOOT FAILURE from bios, and I've tried force re-grubbing /dev/sda1 (the 32Mb boot). I've checked that /boot/grub/menu.lst is pointing to the right stugg, but the fact that I'm
<idefix> spideyman only cdrom0 and cdrom1
<gordonjcp> LimCore: as it says in the bug, it's not doubling, it's about 1.5x size
<spideyman> idefix did you try adding it
<amenado> Mr_Cheeto what you claim is correct, in order to resolve ip addresses the client is referred to other name servers (which most you do not know) to resolve .
<Lolo316> Help me
<Lolo316> Help me
<Lolo316> Help me
<Lolo316> Help me
<Lolo316> Help me
<Lolo316> Help me
<FloodBot3> Lolo316: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LimCore> gordonjcp: usually double means x2
<nictimju> rats v-gear talkcam pro is not supported
<gordonjcp> LimCore: yeah, it's clearly a bug
<amenado> Mr_Cheeto-> pins you? what does it mean by that? pins you?
<spideyman> idefix should look something like this /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,atime,noauto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 0
<Mr_Cheeto> amenado, so how do i dissable it from automatically switching?
<db92> how can i config a mic using oss? the only guides i can find just say about alsa
<roger> sirlark are you set properly in the BIOS?
<Mr_Cheeto> amenado, i mean it gives me a new IP
<monreal> hi. how can I prevent the LAN driver "tg3" from being loaded automatically at boot?
<Lolo316> Help me
<Lolo316> Help me
<Lolo316> Help me
<Lolo316> Help me
<Lolo316> Help me
<Lolo316> Help me
<FloodBot3> Lolo316: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<idefix> spideyman /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0 is in it already
<erUSUL> db92: oss is obsolete that's why info only covers alsa is like asking help for msdos ;P
<erUSUL> !ops | Lolo316
<ubottu> Lolo316: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<gordonjcp> db92: 1998 called, they said that OSS died a long time ago and you shouldn't disturb the past
<ninefold> tiger, sorry but its out of my league i think.
<Myrtti> Lolo316: puhleeze
<db92> keke, too bad that alsa still doesnt support x-fi cards >>
<dns53> sirlark it needs to be able to load the kernel first, and then be able to load the software raid as it starts to boot, you need a /boot not in the raid or on a raid 0
<amenado> Mr_Cheeto-> what you do you mean a new ip, a new ip address is assigned to your host? or you resolve a name like www.yahoo.com to diff ip addresses?
<vorian> Lolo316: once is enough :)
<mudit> slyton, how can i define the swap partition ?
<tiger> Thanx anyway ninefold. Any idea where i can find help?
<Lolo316> Can you help me ?
<erUSUL> !ask | Lolo316
<ubottu> Lolo316: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Lolo316> What ?
<erUSUL> mudit: in fstab
<Mr_Cheeto> amenado, i mean every 5 seconds it somehow assigns me a new IP, i have no idea where it comes from but it just happens
<spideyman> idefix can you see it in terminal
<Kamaze> Again: I can't create/edit files/folders as root nor as user in /var/www/default-host, i always get permission denied, even as root! And no, there is no immutable bit set
<Lolo316> Hello, i'm frensh and i have a problem with imap, can you help me
<erUSUL> Lolo316: just ask
<idefix> spideyman? see what?
<spideyman> the cd rom
<idefix> you mean in GNOME? no.. :(
<gordonjcp> db92: x-fi cards are terrible
<ninefold> tiger, will absolutely NO sound play in anything?
<erUSUL> Lolo316: are we supposed to figure out the problem or you are going to tell us??
<spideyman> then its not mounting
<db92> gordonjcp, thats too bad, thats the one i got >>
<Mr_Cheeto> amenado, i'm in KDE
<gordonjcp> db92: is it on-board?
<erUSUL> db92: creative's fault they even do not have decent windows drivers
<db92> gordonjcp, now instead of comments, i was mainly looking for support, i spose it should be impossible to use a mic then with oss? :P
<tiger> None whatsoever ninefold
<sirlark> roger: I think so... do I need to set up RAID in the bios to?
<idefix> spideyman, it is not in GNOME or terminal, I do not know what terminal is
<db92> erUSUL, windows drivers work pretty well for me, idno
<gordonjcp> db92: in theory it should be ok, but nothing has supported OSS for a decade or so
<db92> gordonjcp, no, its a normal x-fi extreme music
<Lolo316> PHP Warning:  fsockopen() [<a href='function.fsockopen'>function.fsockopen</a>]: unable to connect to 127.0.0.1:143 (Connection refused) in /var/www/vhcs2/gui/tools/webmail/program/lib/imap.inc on line 468
<Lolo316> [20-Jun-2008 16:17:57 +0200] IMAP Error: Could not connect to 127.0.0.1 at port 143: Connection refused in  on line 0
<mudit> and how much must be the swap area ?
<db92> if im not mistaken at least
<ninefold> hmmm... maybe your gstreamer error is leading you down the wrong path.
<spideyman> idefix command line
<idefix> how can it be in there?
<mudit> i mean wht size should be swap area ?
<spideyman> idefix open terminal and cd to the directory
<tiger> Ninefold immediately at startup there is an error message that says Gstreamer error. I'm going to try to reinstall ALSA now. Wish me luck.
<sirlark> dns53: when you say not in the raid, do you mean not on the same physical drive?
<idefix> spideyman how?
<Lolo316> erUSUL> PHP Warning:  fsockopen() [<a href='function.fsockopen'>function.fsockopen</a>]: unable to connect to 127.0.0.1:143 (Connection refused) in /var/www/vhcs2/gui/tools/webmail/program/lib/imap.inc on line 468
<Lolo316> [20-Jun-2008 16:17:57 +0200] IMAP Error: Could not connect to 127.0.0.1 at port 143: Connection refused in  on line 0
<ninefold> tiger, good luck.
<roger> sirlark i had a similar problem when booting from a SCSI drive.... my scsi adaptor didn't understand LBA mode
<tiger> hehe Thanx
<amenado> Mr_Cheeto-> can you paste in pastebin your  /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf  ?
<erUSUL> Lolo316: i read it but i've never set up a webmail service so i dunno
<Ayabara> I have the impression that my avi-vids look better in windows than in linux. could this be?
<mudit> slayton, how big should be the swap area ?
<Lolo316> erUSUL The problem is imap
<spideyman> idefix i use kubuntu so mine is called konsole but you should see it in your sysytem programs
<dns53> sirlark with raid 1 the files will be split between the drives, you need a kernel to boot, the kernel is distributed between the drives, grub does not know how to merge them together on it's own, instead create a /boot partition to store the kernel
<Lolo316> erUSUL the port is locked
<Myrtti> Lolo316: well do you have imap?
<Mr_Cheeto> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ne2k__> anyone else having problems with openoffice? I've tried completely removing it and reinstalling it and I'm still having this error when I try to run it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21627/
<Myrtti> !msg > Lolo316
<Ayabara> should I be able to manage without the ubuntu restricted extras on hardy?
<erUSUL> Lolo316: i can tell that by default ubuntu does not block any port nor set ups firewall.Make sure the imap server is running and is setted up correctly
<Mr_Cheeto> amenado http://paste.ubuntu.com/21633/
<idefix> spideyman I use ubuntu, I don't have it
<spideyman> idefix you do have a terminal program
<idefix> xterm?
<ne2k__> I can't work out what it's trying to lock and what it can't lock
<erUSUL> idefix: Apps>Acces..>terminal
<Lolo316> Before he worked but now
<X-tremAl_Raven> Ok. After the latest upgrade (already using Ubuntu 8.04 and till now it was fine) my WiFi doesn't work, I can't change CPU frequency and I can't control battery level of my laptop.
<dns53> sirlark you basically have a chicken and the egg problem, you need the raid running to load the kernel, the kernel is not loaded to read the kernel files of disk, so you need this on another partition first
<ne2k__> I also have no idea what I did to make it suddenly stop working
<idefix> yes I just opened it
<spideyman> idefix open it and cd to the /media directory
<amenado> Mr_Cheeto-> prepend domain-name-servers 192.168.1.1, 192.168.60.1;  <-- are these good name servers?
<Lolo316> Connection is refused :(
<idefix> ok
<Mr_Cheeto> yes
<unicum> brb
<idefix> I can see it spideyman
<ne2k__> dns53: you can boot from another disk (say, live disk), then modify the initrd image on the hard disk to include the required module. I had to do that the first time I installed ubuntu. it was fun
<Lolo316> Help me :'(
<Mr_Cheeto> amenado yes
<spideyman> ls to see whats in the directory
<ne2k__> amenado: those are private IP addresses
<erUSUL> Lolo316: it seems that noones is familiar with your problem ... try again later
<legend2440> using Hardy and have a NEC Dvd writer.  it will burn cd-r,cdrw,dvd but not dvdrw's. when i type in terminal    sudo lshw | grep 'dvd'   it comes back with   logical name: /dev/dvd   and   capabilities: removable audio cd-r cd-rw dvd dvd-r. it does not mention  dvdrw.  should it?
<idefix> well cdrom cdrom0 and cdrom1
<sirlark> dns53: the kernel is not on a raided partition
<thefish> hello - ive booted knoppix on an ubuntu build, chrooted to ubuntu's / and am running dpkg --configure a - any reason that wouldnt work/will break/gotchas?
<alexs_> ahar
<spideyman> idefix ok cd to them one at a time and then use the ls command to see if there is anything
<ne2k__> how can my openoffice just have completely died?!
<idefix> nothing in them at all
<Tchatteur`> !none
<ubottu> Factoid none not found
<sirlark> dns53: I took your advice earlier this afternoon, reinstalled, now have three partitions, a small boot unraided partition, and the / and swap partitions raided
<dns53> sirlark, ne2k__ is right, you then need the raid driver, but i thaught that was included in the kernel
<amenado> ne2k__-> so what if they are private ip addresses?
<spideyman> idefix try mounting them one at a time
<ne2k__> amenado: they're unlikely to be DNS servers
<sirlark> it's like grub hasn't even installed to the MBR
<ne2k__> amenado: but... they might be
<Lolo316> !none
<ubottu> Factoid none not found
<muibe> my ndiswrapper-driven wlan stop working after i did some changes - whatever i do nothing works - so i think i need to reset all the network configurations and i set everything again all down the line - how can i reset all the network configurations?
<sirlark> and I've marked the first partition bootable just in case
<amenado> Mr_Cheeto-> can you also paste your /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.leases
<spideyman> idefix if still nothing could be your fstab entry
<Li-Plus> I have been trying to build the nvidia kernel module but it always fails while it is building
<Li-Plus> anyone think they can help me with this one
<Lolo316> HELP MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<idefix> it says with cdrom0 that /dev/hdc/ does not exist and with /dev/cdrom1 that no medium is found
<Mr_Cheeto> amenado, how do i open that file in terminal?
<idefix> so strange no? spideyman?
<Lolo316> HELP ME PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<Lolo316> HELP ME PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<Lolo316> HELP ME PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<Lolo316> HELP ME PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<Lolo316> HELP ME PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<Lolo316> HELP ME PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<FloodBot3> Lolo316: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spideyman> idefix try a different cd just for shits and giggles
<eklof> Hi. I have problems setting up encrypted partitions during an alternate-install. It locks all the time at 47% when returning to the partition editor after generating the keys.
<amenado> Mr_Cheeto-> just like the other file i asked you to paste
<Mr_Cheeto> amenado, i just opened that file, i dind't run it in terminal
<sirlark> ne2k__: dns53: err, I'm not even getting to loading the initrd
<idefix> no shits no giggles
<idefix> spideyman
<dns53> sirlark i gave up on raid myself and i just use lvm, what you might need to do is boot from a live cd, update the kernel, i think you may need to get the raid config loaded into the initrd
<idefix> and no medium found
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr > Lolo316
<amenado> Mr_Cheeto-> so cut and paste, you have to use some common senses...
<spideyman> idefix same thing no media found ?
<idefix> yup
<Prashanth> hey i have vista. i need to install ubuntu. can anyone help?????
<Mr_Cheeto> amenado, but I'm not able to open that file in any text editors
<sirlark> dns53: ne2k__: I'm not even getting a G output from grub here, it's as if grub hasn't installed itself into the MBR
<amenado> Mr_Cheeto-> no need to edit, just cat it
<idefix> spideyman what's going on? why does nothing work?
<Talio-Gladius> Prashanth: do you want to dual boot?
<Prashanth> yes
<stutter> I was wondering if i could get some help, or insight, on running dual monitors
<spideyman> idefix well im running out of ideas all i can say is check your drive in google to see if there are any problems then maybe try changing fsab entry
<rantic> could anyone tell me how to run a .exe with wine that's just sitting on my desktop? am i safe to double click and follow the installer
<Prashanth> yes
<Talio-Gladius> Prashanth:  plenty of tutorials in the forums.....http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=207870
<Jack_Sparrow> !be
<ubottu> Factoid be not found
<Nathan406> Can someone help me find out what kind of kernel my machine is using
<dns53> sirlark it may not have, load the alternate cd and run grub-install and install on the mbr of both drives
<Mr_Cheeto> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Talio-Gladius> Nathan406: uname -r will tell you
<rantic> Nathan406: I think it's uname -r in console
<rich_> Does anyone know how to get the keyboard light sensors working on a macbook pro penryn under ubuntu 8.04, as pommed does not work!?
<stutter> I've got an nvidia 6600gt running 2 monitors currently, using envy-ng and twinview.  twinview seems to just fool ubuntu into thinking you have 1 monitor that is 3200x1200
<Sergeant_Pony> what's the other window manager besides compiz?
<Talio-Gladius> beryl
<Nathan406> ok
<wers> I'm having a problem with my wireless network. Our other laptops (connected to the same router) have fast download speed. I tried connecting to the internet through LAN and it gave me really fast download speed. any idea how I can fix this? :D
<Nathan406> let me try
<Jack_Sparrow> Sergeant_Pony metacity for one
<m3lling> can someone tell me how to change the resolution of Ubunto 8.04 in Virtualbox.  800x600 is the max.
<stutter> is it possible to make ubuntu recognize each monitor as a screen so you can actually use them in a way that is less ridiculous
<Avenged-Revenge> is there anyway I can change the default location of new desktop icons? I have conky setup on the top left and icons won't show because they're under it
<Sergeant_Pony> Jack_Sparrow Compiz barf's on my system... I have to hard boot to regian control then I lose all my desktop settings
<Nathan406> it worked!
<Seldon75> Hello, I just installed Heron and during the install created a user 'george'.  the problem I have is that when i 'su' using george's password, I get 'su: Authentication Failure'.  anyone know why?
<Nathan406> thanks
<Lolo316> Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Sergeant_Pony compiuz isnt for everyone.. especially some of the onboard video cards
<Jack_Sparrow> Lolo316 Dont do it again..ok
<Nathan406> but can the kernel affect the sound output?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<Seldon75> su root, that is
<Lolo316> ok
<Lolo316> Sorry
<Avenged-Revenge> Seldon75, try sudo
<joaopinto> !sudoroot | Seldon75
<ubottu> Factoid sudoroot not found
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo > Seldon75
<Mr_Cheeto> !pastebin
<Nathan406> ﻿Jack_Sparrow: my speakers wont work
<tschaka> !fr | Lolo316
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ubottu> Lolo316: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Nathan406> i guest the kernel type is the problem
<Nathan406> ﻿Jack_Sparrow: can i change my kernel
<Avenged-Revenge> I'm running the gutsy, how do I upgrade to FF3?
<Jack_Sparrow> Nathan406 Not sure what you did.. but /join #alsa for the best in sound help
<ne2k__> this openoffice.org problem is not there if I run it as sudo... plus it tells me that the regular user is running openoffice, which it clearly isn't. perhaps there is some lockfile somewhere. but where could it be?!
<joaopinto> !ff3 > Avenged-Revenge
<Seldon75> Jack_Sparrow: how does that help?
<joaopinto> oh, gutsy, check if it's available from backports
 * delcoyote hi
<Nathan406> thanks
<Avenged-Revenge> joaopinto, how would I do that
<Jack_Sparrow> Seldon75 You dont setup a regular root account in ubuntu
<joaopinto> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Avenged-Revenge> joaopinto, thanks
<Seldon75> Jack_Sparrow: ah, I see.  so I *can't* su as root in Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<Seldon75> wow
<Seldon75> sorry, I come from Suse
<idefix> spideyman bummer man
<Jack_Sparrow> Seldon75 you can.. but you normally would sudo fdisk -l  etc
<Jack_Sparrow> Seldon75 of gksudo for gui apps
<Seldon75> Jack_Sparrow: if I can, how is it done?
<spideyman> idefix whats up?
<Jack_Sparrow> Seldon75 sudo -s   to hold root for your session
<Jack_Sparrow> !notroot > Seldon75
<idefix> spdeyman I needed to send something important to someone imporant
<Sergeant_Pony> Jack_sparrow I have both compiz and metacity installed. Can I get rid of COmpiz and just use metacity?
<idefix> spideyman
<spideyman> idefix from the cd?
<idefix> yes
<Seldon75> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Sergeant_Pony yes..  /join #compiz to find out the particulars as I am a bit busy
<DjViper> Terminal Server Client (tsclient) how do you minimize to regain access to gnome desktop?
<Jack_Sparrow> Seldon75 I understand that su or root is not a big deal in the hands of an experienced user, but it is hard to tell in here how much experience a user has
<legend2440> does anyone here have a dvd writer?
<spideyman> idefix i dont know what to say maybe jack can figure it out for you?
<idefix> who's jack?
<Prose> I couldn't figure out through the man page for 'cp', but could one do " cp SaidFile SaidPlace+%date "?
<idefix> jack=nictimju?
<ne2k__> what is the ubuntuish way of mounting smb filesystems into my user area?
<spideyman> idefix jack-sparrow
<erUSUL> ne2k__: rm -rf ~/.openoffice.org2/   <<<< ???
<Jack_Sparrow> prose cp /boot/grub/menu.lst ~/Desktop/menu.lst.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T)
<spideyman> idefix hes extremely knowledgeable
<idefix> right, what's his nick?
<ne2k__> erUSUL: the problem is related to the openoffice.org-gnome package -- if I remove that, it goes away
<Jack_Sparrow> not today Im not
<LinuxHelp> I have a computer (A) without a monitor, and behind a NAT. Computer A cannot accept incoming connections, it can only "dial out". Computer A runs Ubuntu. Computer B runs XP. I want to run my GUI programs on Computer A. I have installed XMing on computer B. How do I connect from A to B, so that my desktop is displayed on B, but the programs are run on A? Remember that A cannot accept incoming connections.
<spideyman> Jack_Sparrow, dont be modest
<Enselic> Is there a Ubuntu counterpart to Win + E on WIndows (that brings forward Windows Explorer) ?
<idefix> Jack_Sparrow! do you know my problem?
<_nutella_> sorry for offtopic: anyone experience with acer notebooks? I can't switch it on anymore. Not with battery nor with power adaptor nor with both :(
<spideyman> idefix ask again
<ne2k__> LinuxHelp: cannot accept incoming connections of any type?
<Prose> Jack_Sparrow: so appending        .$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T)      does the trick ?
<Jack_Sparrow> idefix I didnt see the question..  could you post it again please
<idefix> Jack_Sparrow, I can't mount my cdrom
<Jack_Sparrow> Prose yes, as in the example I gave
<LinuxHelp> ne2k__, no type at all. not even ping
<Prose> Jack_Sparrow: awesome, thanks
<Avenged-Revenge> is there anyway I can change the default location of new desktop icons? I have conky setup on the top left and icons won't show because they're under it
<Jack_Sparrow> idefix it should show up when you stick one in the drive.
<Prose> crontab, here I ocme
<ne2k__> LinuxHelp: you could have computer A initiate a VPN connection to computer B -- they you would be able to connect to Computer A through the VPN
<Prose> come
<idefix> with the command mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdd /media/cdrom1
<joaopinto> _nutella_, try #hardware
<Jack_Sparrow> Prose have fun.. hope that helps
<_nutella_> joaopinto: thx!
<LinuxHelp> ne2k__, I was thinking more along the lines of reverse XDMCP..
<idefix> I'm afraid I'm going to have to upgrade my ubuntu dist, but that's such a drag
<LinuxHelp> whatever that is
<ne2k__> LinuxHelp: beats me ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> idefix have you looked in your fstab to see how it is mounted
<jono_> digg! --- http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ashley_Highfield_BBC_executive_Reviews_Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<erUSUL> LinuxHelp: if you can not log into computer A you can not lounch programs there
<Jack_Sparrow> idefix Make a mount point... sudo mkdir /media/mydrive ...mount using... sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /home/jack/Desktop/KNOPPIX_V5.0.1CD-2006-06-01-EN.iso /media/mydrive
<LinuxHelp> erUSUL, Sorry I forgot to report that I have access to a console on Computer A
<LinuxHelp> erUSUL, no GUI though
<m1r> Jack_Sparrow: after following 1st part of that tutorial , i managed to reconfig grub, but still same error, is there a way to tell grub partition i am loading is EXT3 ?
<erUSUL> LinuxHelp: then you need to set the correct DISPLAY variable on computer A and lounch program on A. If B (Xming) can accept X connections the app will display in B
<LinuxHelp> erUSUL, ok. I think thats the way I want to go yeah
<erUSUL> LinuxHelp: at least that's how i understand it
<Jack_Sparrow> m1r I just finished my workout but you dont need to tell it that..   running live cd mount the ubuntu install and look at your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<spideyman> Jack_Sparrow, how long you been using nix?
<ne2k__> what is the approved "ubuntu" way of mounting smb file systems for my user account? I can hack /etc/fstab but that feels a little brutal, and I feel there ought to be some more ubuntuish way of doing it
<Jack_Sparrow> spideyman first tinkered with it in early 90's with X.. but it wasnt ready
<Jack_Sparrow> ne2k__ have you read our tutorial
<Avenged-Revenge> joaopinto, can't find firefox 3 in hard-backports
<ne2k__> LinuxHelp: if you have access to the console, just type DISPLAY=computerb:0.0; xterm;
<Jack_Sparrow> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<LinuxHelp> ne2k__, THanks I'll try that now
<ne2k__> Jack_Sparrow: which tutorial would that be?
<m1r> Jack_Sparrow: what should i look specifically in menu.lst ? to me all looks ok there , i tried changing root=UUID to root=/dev/sdb1 but got same error 17
<joaopinto> Avenged-Revenge, so you only option is to download and install it from the tarball, I am sure you can find some instructions how to do it using google :)
<Almindor> how do you fix "diversion" problems?
<Avenged-Revenge> joaopinto, thanks. The only thing I could find was firefox 3 b4
<Almindor> I can't uninstall the xorg-driver-fglrx because of a "diversion conflict" but there's neither of the 2 mentioned linkes
<Almindor> *links
<Almindor> (amd64, diversion is done on X11R6/lib32 gl stuff)
<Almindor> any way to force the uninstall?
<ne2k__> Jack_Sparrow: is there no more elegant gui-like way to do it?
<Jack_Sparrow> ne2k__ I dont use samba.. and I dont know of a gui way
<Cosmo-san> what are the hotkeys to open a terminal?
<mindframe-> Xorg and ld-linux.so.2 are using up 50% cpu each and ld-linux.so.2 has been climbing in memory usage steadily to 30%... what's going on with this?
<LinuxHelp> ne2k__, xterm says "display is not set"
<gub> heh
<Jack_Sparrow> m1r Im too light headed from my workout to help you with that..  I need to lurk and cool down..
<LinuxHelp> ne2k__, and yet, echo $DISPLAY produces 10.0.0.101:0.0
<Jack_Sparrow> Cosmo-san ctrl-alt F1-6   and 7 to get back
<ne2k__> LinuxHelp: hmmm. that is not the correct behaviour
<m1r> Jack_Sparrow: no problem, tnx for help anyway, i check further
<Cosmo-san> danke
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<LinuxHelp> ne2k__, Maybe DISPLAY isn't formatted correctly?
<ne2k__> LinuxHelp: looks right to me
<ne2k__> LinuxHelp: try some other X client, e.g. xeyes xclock
<Avenged-Revenge> joaopinto, i can only find tutorials on how to install the betas...
<joaopinto> Avenged-Revenge, those tutorials should also apply to the final, only the download url changes
<Avenged-Revenge> ok, thanks
<mindframe-> Xorg and ld-linux.so.2 are using up 50% cpu each and ld-linux.so.2 has been climbing in memory usage steadily to 40%... Can someone help me track the problem down?  The only solution I've found is to restart xorg
<H__> question : how do i install a .deb i downloaded from sf which has uninstalled dependencies ?
<XouaN1990> XouaN1990
<amenado> H__-> you have to met the dependencies
<xtermin8r> I have two input devices, touchpad and touchscreen configured in X (works fine), how can I get compiz to rotate desktop cube with the touchscreen by default, ie, no keyboard action.
<m1r> Jack_Sparrow: fixed , tnx for help m8
<rantic> Is their an Nvidia control panel or something for ubuntu, i got counterstrike working but it looks like crap with some anti aliasing / anisotropic filtering
<H__> amenado : can't the package tools do that for me ? (they do if i add software via them that is part of the repositories)
<manuel_> /00
<manuel_> buenas
<amenado> H__-> try dpkg -i packagename.deb
<masterkiller> hey whats the file that says which window manager to load when you 'startx"?
<nictimju> does anyone know how to get the device id of a webcam?
<LinuxHelp> ne2k__, I put echo $DISPLAY into a new bash script then ran the script, and it came out blank
<masterkiller> i was using beryl, i upgraded. it told me i no longer need to specify for it to go into xgl mode...but i dont know where to turn that off? i'm not getting xgl desktop =/
<LinuxHelp> ne2k__, and yet, when I type echo $DISPLAY outside the script, it works
<H__> amenado : I did, it reported lines like "Package libboost-filesystem1.34.1 is not installed.", and failed. Hence I came here
<LinuxHelp> ne2k__, I assume this means that the DISPLAY variable is not going down into the script
<LinuxHelp> ne2k__, and so is not going down into xterm either
<LinuxHelp> ne2k__, I'm going to grep my hd for any DISPLAY= now
<amenado> H__-> then satisfy the dependencies first then install the package
<xtermin8r> master_of_master: /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<H__> amenado : manually, ok then. Thanks.
<BLKNITE> hi all
<amenado> H__-> no problem..good luck my friend
<rantic> Is their an Nvidia control panel or something for ubuntu, i got counterstrike working but it looks like crap without some anti aliasing / anisotropic filtering
<Drk_Guy> Hi guys!
<Drk_Guy> Can anyone help?
<joaopinto> !anyone | Drk_Guy
<ubottu> Drk_Guy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Li-Plus> has anybody got compiz to work on the nvidia-glx-envy drivers
<Drk_Guy> dpkg wont install a pckage, can you check the error? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/21636/
<Drk_Guy> joaopinto, -.-
<BLKNITE> can someone help me on a display problem. I am using a REDEON X600 with dual 24" and I can only get clone to work, no BigScreen
<dholbach> "How to run a Bug Jam" IRC Session in #ubuntu-meeting in 20 minutes
<joaopinto> Drk_Guy, your download was corrupted or you dont have enough free space to install the package
<Drk_Guy> !resolution | BLKNITE
<ubottu> BLKNITE: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<HalphaZ> redeon
<HalphaZ> jajajaja
<Drk_Guy> joaopinto, How could it be corrupted? wget is treal good for downloading
<tschaka> Drk_Guy remove the old package before?
<tschaka> Drk_Guy anyway, i am away, good luck
<joaopinto> Drk_Guy, check the .deb file size
<kjs_> Anyone recommend a decent webdesigner ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> why not just install nexuiz through the repos?
<Drk_Guy> joaopinto, K
<Li-Plus> how to use compiz on nvidia-glx-envy
<joaopinto> Daisuke_Laptop, that specific version is not available
<Daisuke_Laptop> is a minor point release *that* important?
<Drk_Guy> 322,3 MB joaopinto
<Daisuke_Laptop> 2.4 is available in the repos
<Daisuke_Laptop> 2.4.2 is the one available through getdeb
<Drk_Guy> Daisuke_Ido, 2.4.2 ain't compatible with 2.4
<tayfun> hey room i have a question
<tayfun> how can i change the backside image from my desktop cube
<Drk_Guy> Daisuke_Ido, And, how did you know i was downloading nexuiz?
<Drk_Guy> lol
<Daisuke_Laptop> because it's in the pastebin :)
<joaopinto> Daisuke_Laptop, "Fixed several problems with lagging gameplay/crashes/wrong display of effects
<joaopinto> " seems important ;)
<Drk_Guy> !compiz | tayfun
<ubottu> tayfun: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Daisuke_Laptop> ahh, yes, yes it does seem important
<Drk_Guy> lol
<Drk_Guy> But the wget logs report no errors
<Drk_Guy> :(
<tschaka> Drk_Guy remove the old version of nexuiz and install the new one.
<jc-denton> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/241277
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 241277 in firefox "Java console not available." [Undecided,New]
<tschaka> maybe it struggles at overwriting files.
<jc-denton> this works perfect with ff on wikndows
<Drk_Guy> tschaka, No previous version installed
<jc-denton> why the fuck does this not work with ff in ubuntu
<joaopinto> Drk_Guy, pleas ask on #getdeb, your issue is specific to that package, is not a general dpkg problem
<joaopinto> !language | jc-denton
<ubottu> jc-denton: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jc-denton> and why does ubuntu ship with a freetarded version of java instead of a working one!?
<jc-denton> no i'm pissed
<tschaka> Drk_Guy ah ok, sry missread ur pastebin (as i aint spanish)
<Drk_Guy> tschaka, lol, thanks
<Drk_Guy> tschaka, Should i MD5 it?
<m1r> jc-denton: join #ubuntu-offtopic
<joaopinto> Drk_Guy, erm, have you read my previous answer :P ?
<tschaka> Drk_Guy  you could. sry i really got to go, but i guess someone else will help ya. i could start the download and try myself later ( approx 1 hour)
<Daisuke_Laptop> Drk_Guy: Drk_Guy yeah, see how that turns out, it sounds like they had a problem packaging it perhaps
<tayfun> hey people how can i change my backside image in my desktiop when i turn the cube?
<Drk_Guy> Ok tschaka, thanks
<Drk_Guy> Ill ask on getdeb
<xtermin8r> tayfun: You got compizconfig?
<tayfun> yes
<tayfun> yes xtermin
<BLKNITE> srry had to restart
<eetfunk> what's the best way to split large files and merge them back together after?
<grempus> has anyone ever seen a problem where the last login between ssh sessions is always "Last login: Wed Dec 31 1969" ?
<thebishop> i'm using vsftpd to upload files to my www directory.  the problem is the default permissions cause apache to throw 403 errors.  how can i set the "default permission" to be what i need (755 i think)
<ne2k__> eetfunk: split
<eetfunk> ne2k__: i found that one, but the manpage doesnt say how to merge them back after.  it's binary data, not text if it matters
<xtermin8r> tayfun: Try looking under desktop cube -> appearance -> background image
<ne2k__> eetfunk: just use cat
<bogey-> !vsftpd
<BLKNITE> did anyone get the ATI X600 card to work in BigScreen mode?
<ubottu> Factoid vsftpd not found
<tayfun> thanks
<notplus_M> Running Ubuntu 8.04, and I just updated to 2.6.24-19-generic.  I installed the virtualbox ose modules for this kernel revision, but the vboxdrv module cannot be found
<eetfunk> ne2k__: even with binary files? i'm a little surprised
<thebishop> bogey-, ?
<ne2k__> eetfunk: don't be. it's just a file
<eetfunk> ok :)
<eetfunk> thanks
<ne2k__> eetfunk: try it out on something the doesn't matter just to satisfy yourself that it works
<weirdor> geen verschil
<eetfunk> ne2k__: k ;-)
<weirdor> ik wil mijn geluid terug
<Cheesypieces> hi guys, how do i watch youtube videos in opera? I have flash but it just shows up gray where the video should be
<elmer> id
<ne2k__> !ubuntu-nl |weirdor
<ubottu> Factoid ubuntu-nl not found
<ne2k__> hmmm
<elmer> How can you check the Xft name of a font?
<weirdor> whoeps
<Seldon75> hi all.  In suse, I was used to yast2, a GUI for installing new packages.  Is there an equivalent GUI under Ubuntu?
<RAdams> !synaptic | Seldon75
<ubottu> Seldon75: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<elmer> Seldon75, under applications there should be something calld add/remove
<joaopinto> Cheesypieces, I randomly have that problem with firefox, restarting sometimes get it work, i have no idea about opera
<elmer> I think
<Seldon75> thx
<elmer> How can you check the Xft string of a font?
<Cheesypieces> joaopinto: ok thanks, i'll try that
<RAdams> anyone else having a problem with glipper crashing on every restart?
<rantic> Is their an Nvidia control panel or something for ubuntu, i got counterstrike working but it looks like crap without some anti aliasing / anisotropic filtering
<Mr_Cheeto> hey, when i play back MP3's in Amarok for Kaffene it seems to play at higher than normal speed, what's wrong with the playback?
<joaopinto> RAdams, my experience with glipper is that it is very unstable
<RAdams> rantic: nvidia-settings
<gordonjcp> Mr_Cheeto: sample rate weirdness?
<xtermin8r> I am using desktop cube on my eee PC with touchscreen, but sometimes it goes nuts and spins out of control like a donkey on crack, is there a way to fix this??
<joaopinto> RAdams, try Parcellite
<RAdams> joaopinto: ty
<Mr_Cheeto> maybe? how do i change it gordonjcp?
<gordonjcp> Mr_Cheeto: no idea, I don't use amarok, sorry
<Mr_Cheeto> kafene?
<rantic> RAdams: Ah, thank you :P
<anavarro> hi, how can I execute irc commands?
<fiXXXerMet> The ssl cert that was generated when Courier was installed (from package) is issued to localhost, instead of the server's FQDN.  How can I recreate the cert to use the FQDN?
<gordonjcp> Mr_Cheeto: as a handy hint, if you're playing back a 44.1kHz recording at 48kHz it will be about a semitone and a half sharp
<anavarro> here where I am writing now?
<Mr_Cheeto> ah, i'll play with the sample rate
<bouma> could i please ask for advice on a chan to go to to find out how to export a simple greyscale image into a list of integers ?
<mon> anyone here that managed to get netatalkd working with authentication? been trying all day
<EvilDennisR> jc__: w0rd.. Wha'd you do to fix it..
<darlene> how do i setup ubuntu to allow remote access?
<DRebellion> darlene, ssh or gui?
<darlene> what would be easier for a starter to use?
<DRebellion> darlene, ssh = command line; gui = graphical desktop;
<darlene> im setting this computer up for someone who has never used ubuntu or linux before
<DRebellion> oh right
<darlene> gui
<darlene> i guess would be easier
<DRebellion> darlene, System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<DRebellion> darlene, you can access it with a VNC client
<RAdams> joaopinto: you don't happen to have a repository for parcellite do you? or did you have to build it from source?
<darlene> ok, so all i need is the ip address then
<darlene> ?
<joaopinto> RAdams, http://www.getdeb.net/app/Parcellite
<RAdams> joaopinto: thanks
<darlene> and username and password in case they run into issues
<xtermin8r> boubbin: If you can save the image as RAW unsigned, then use something like 'hexdump' with a format string....  Or just right a small C program to read the RAW image data and output integer data.
<xtermin8r> ^ write
<DRebellion> darlene, if the user is behind a router, you would need to forward the ports
<darlene> they wont be
<DRebellion> darlene, okey :)
<Billenium> When ever i log into ubuntu, i cant click on my desktop bars and i get this error: http://img241.imageshack.us/img241/1920/screenshot1nk7.png After i exit out of the error it lags and i have to force quit, then my desktop bars disappear. What do i do now?
<cesar__> Hola ¿alguien puede decirme como instalar las fuentes del kernel en guadalinex?
<chut> anyone knows which webcam work good on linux?
<joaopinto> !es | cesar__
<ubottu> cesar__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Tronic> Is it possible to make PulseAudio talk to JACK?
<RAdams> darlene: VNC over Internet is completely transparent, fyi. I recommend some kind of secure SSH/VPN tunnel
<mudit> hi i was just going to re-install ubuntu hardy, well I want to keep a separate partition for home directory, can someone guide me or direct me to some tutorial
<cesar__> join #ubuntu-es
<Tronic> I tried with PA JACK module and with ALSA JACK plugin already, but neither approach was successful.
<RAdams> !partitioning | mudit
<ubottu> mudit: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<RAdams> ugh
<RAdams> update the factoids
<RAdams> mudit: gparted makes what you wnat to do pretty easy
<mudit> RAdams yes partitioning
<mudit> RAdams I m doing a fresh install !
<mudit> from the live CD
<RAdams> mudit: gparted is on the live cd :o
<JC_Denton__> I've just bought a new laptop. Any advice on getting my MS tax back once it arrives?
<mudit> i m through the process where you have to define your partitions
<RAdams> JC_Denton__ Chances of actually getting it back are about 0%
<mudit> its there !
<RAdams> ta-da
<mudit> lol
<mudit> i dont see it !
<JC_Denton__> RAdams: I thought people successfully returned their license after not accepting the eula?
<RAdams> JC_denton__ returned yes, got their money back no
<RAdams> JC_Denton__ the defense is that you agreed to purchase the laptop with all components
<JC_Denton__> RAdams: oh, that's dissapointing
<thelostolive> question .........
<RAdams> !ask | thelostolive
<JC_Denton__> RAdams: yes but you did not get to read the license agreement yet, did you..
<ubottu> thelostolive: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<RAdams> JC_Denton__: you are falsely assuming the Microsoft tax is fair, or open to reasoning.
<thelostolive> google is not helpful so ill ask here, i know what version of a package I have....I want to compare agains what the repo has w/out installing.....how?
<JC_Denton__> Bah, I feel so dirty having sponsored MS again
<RAdams> thelostolive: wat do you want to compare? just versions?
<Invader> How come does the wireless icon with green dots not show up? I've installed drivers using Ndiswrapper and I've set all connections (two wireless and this one ethernet) to roaming mode. A wireless router is supplying internet connection.
<thelostolive> yea, what I have against what the repo will upgrade me to
<thelostolive> I know how to get what I have
<RAdams> thelostolive: dpkg -l name-of-package
<chaman> bonjour
<LimCore> java is installed by default in Ubuntu (firefox) ?
<RAdams> LimCore: no
<thelostolive> dpkg -l name-of-package is what I have, I know that, I want to know if an upgrade is available w/out installing it
<Sanketsu> LimCore, Iced Tea Java is, if I remember correctly.
<LimCore> hm..
<JuJuBee> I just bought an externtal HD enclosuer (ide->usb).  When I plug in to my laptop(Feisty), it does not mount, but does on my desktop (Hardy)
<mudit> ok just one question, what should be the size of swap area ?
<thelostolive> using apt-get or somehting
<Sanketsu> LimCore, but that may not work with what you're needing.
<LimCore> so on Ubuntu java applets do NOT work by default?
<RAdams> mudit: in general, 2x your physical ram
<RAdams> LimCore: correct
<genii> thelostolive: sudo apt-get update; apt-cache policy <packagename>    the one with asterisks is the one which is already installed
<Sanketsu> LimCore, Most will, some will reauire the nonfree java though.
<RAdams> sanketsu: most .apps work piss-poor to not at all with icedtea
<mudit> i m making it 6GB, i have 2 gb ram and 160 of hard drive
<RAdams> but then again, i havent tested that in about 3 versions of icedtea
<RAdams> mudit: 4 gb is more than enough, but whatever floats your submarine
<xtermin8r> I get some corrupted console characters (on the eeePC), where is the console font(s) stored?
<Sanketsu> RAdams, true, I'm an oekaki addict and had to get the nonfree about 3 seconds after installing Ubuntu on my laptop.
<X3non> anyone with a Sil3114 controller and a raid 0 working?
<RAdams> !raid > RAdams
<mudit> and what should be the Location of the swap Partition begining or End ?
<RAdams> mudit: depends on what you want. In general, many people prefer the end. It is best practice to have /boot be the first, regardless
<mudit> and i hope making a separate home partition will help me in system restore !
<thelostolive> thanks for answer, it worded
<thelostolive> worked
<yareckon> hi guys, recommendations for gigabit ethernet cards that work with ubuntu desktops?
<ne2k__> yareckon: I know that e1000 works fine on linux
<genii> thelostolive: No worries. If you want to do upgrades but leave a specific package alone, look into pinning
<yareckon> I know that intel PRO works, but they cost $50
<Ramzi> can anyone help me install my ATI All in wonder usb 2.0 tv tuner
<yareckon> what is the e1000
<yareckon> brand
<ne2k__> yareckon: intel
<genii> !pinning > thelostolive
<picaso> he can anyone help me with wireless connestion for hp laptop
<mudit> and what should be the type of Partition Logical or Primary ?
<thelostolive> lol
<thelostolive> thanks
<yareckon> thanks ne2k__ I wonder if that is the $50 nics I've been seeing
<alfred> hi! can anyone help me?
<yareckon> I'm looking more for $25 :)
<yareckon> but thanks for the suggestion
<xtermin8r> Why do var mounts appear seperate, run / lock etc.. what is so special about these crazy mounts?  I am trying to reduce my mounts.
<iesie> shoot lol
<ne2k__> alfred: ask your question, don't ask to ask.
<RAdams> !partitioning | mudit (this factoid will tell you what you need)
<ubottu> mudit (this factoid will tell you what you need): Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<RAdams> damnit
<RAdams> not that one
<RAdams> where's the bleeping partitioning guide
<alfred> the screen resolution is was lower than the screen is... and i can only choose between two options...
<alfred> *way... is way
<tayfun> hey room
<cyrus> Ola galera!
<jungler1> hai
<cyrus> To com um problema no meu codigo  php
<xtermin8r> alfred: Use alt+plus drag the window.
<tayfun> can someone pls tell me how can i download the music video klips what i can watch in youtube or somewhere else
<tayfun> ?
<RAdams> !ubuntu-es | cyrus
<ubottu> Factoid ubuntu-es not found
<RAdams> ffs
<tayfun> or can someone give a website where i can get simply for free music video clips
<tayfun> ?
<mudit> RAdams, i am in GUI mode how can I run commands !
<picaso> hey room can anyone help me with wireless conn for HP loptop please
<iesie> tayfun: youtube-dl download it from synaptic, its a command line program
<RAdams> mudit: terminal
<RAdams> mudit: Acessories --> Terminal
<thefish> where does ubuntu get the name for eth{n}?
<thefish> or.. how do i find which interface is what card?
<mudit> RAdams, lol, I am making a fresh install in GUI mode
<RAdams> mudit: what command do you need to run?
<JFlash> guys, should I use virtualbox or vmware to run vista on ubuntu?
<JFlash> help!
<alfred> xtermin8r: huh? drag what window? i mean that that everything is like way too big...
<mudit> !partitioning |
<ubottu> : Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<mudit> as you said
<tayfun> iesie thanks man i found that what u said
<tayfun> i m downloadin right now
<tayfun> thanks and bye
<mudit> ubottu shut up
<ubottu> Factoid shut up not found
<gub> lol
<xtermin8r> tayfun: there is something called unplug, I think it runs on any platform.  You can save most flash type (flv/fla) videos.
<iesie> tayfun: np, dont forget to check the man pages "man youtube-dl"
<Ramzi> can anyone help me install my ATI All in wonder usb 2.0 tv tuner
<alliha> why can i only choose between 800x600 and 640x480 resolution?? is it because i haven't installed graphics card driver?
<mudit> this is a somewhat irritating
<Flynsarmy> Ahhh! I hit a keyboard combination and now my screen is partially zoomed in. how do i turn it off?
<iesie> lol
<xtermin8r> !question why does desktop cube (compiz) sometimes spin out of control like a donkey on crack?
<RAdams> mudit: if you're just trying to partition, use "manual' to get a similar toolset to gparted
<ubottu> xtermin8r: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JFlash> bah i'm reading that vwware is not suported on heron?
<mudit> yeah so what should be my Partition Type >>> Primary or Logical
<mudit> ?
<babo> how big is the FF history file ? I was surfing a web page 15mins ago and it's no longer in history ... :-(
<nooro> I have a script for my users to access with a desktop icon that runs a single command:
<nooro> sudo /home/user/scripts/dostuff
<Flynsarmy> OK disabled compiz zoom effect. that did the track
<RAdams> babo: its configurable
<jb_> o
<jb_> hello
<RAdams> mudit: depends on how many partitions you have
<nooro> it needs the sudo to do all the stuff in "dostuff" but at the end I try to bring up firefox with a status report
<firefly68> mudit: i've only ever used primary partitions. i think u only need logical ones if you need more than 4 partitions on a physical disk
<nooro> and firefox won't start in the users gui session
<genii> mudit: You want partitions to be primary if possible. There is a max of 4 primary partitojns possible.
<nooro> I assume because we're sudo'd when it gets run
<mudit> i have only 3 partitions >>> /home, / and swap area
<max__> I'm having an issue with sound. For some reason, sound can only be playing with one program, I want sound to play on all programs I have running. How do I do this?
<nooro> (right beside my dostuff icon is a firefox icon that works fine)
<firefly68> mudit: select primary partions then :)
<mudit> do i need more partitions lol,
<mudit> i m complete noob
<firefly68> mudit: the three you've described are normal for a workstation
<nooro> so I'm thinking in the last line of the dostuff script I need to do something like
<nooro> su - user && /usr/bin/firefox /home/user/scripts/results.html
<nooro> to bring up that results.html status report after doing stuff
<nooro> but it no worky
<KyleK> nooro: that runs firefox as not the user
<mudit> a separate partition for /home would help me with system restore ?
<RAdams> !oneline | nooro
<ubottu> Factoid oneline not found
<KyleK> su - user firefoxcommandhere <--- try that
<nooro> KyleK: the script is running sudo'd already, I'm trying to get the last line to run as the user, not sure how
<evilbug> i'd like to announce that starting two days ago,i finally have ubuntu doing everything exactly as i wanted for the first time since i started using it in november.
<EvilDennisR> nooro: gksudo --user anon firefox
<KyleK> uh
<neuratix> i would like to scale all the pictures in a directory, i have imagemagick. how could i do that?
<KyleK> hate scrolling
<EvilDennisR> neuratix: Yup
<Spliffster> gnome/X11 experts: can i configure applications to start on a specific display (gnome-session-manager doesn't seem to be capable)?
<mudit> a separate partition for /home would help me with system restore ?
<Spliffster> neuratix: use convert
<nooro> googling gksudo
<Spliffster> neuratix: man convert
<EvilDennisR> neuratix: You have the convert command to use on the command line
<OiPenguin> How do I remove a panel from the right of the screen back to the top when there is no free space at the panel to click and drag?
<KyleK> nooro: sudo -u user firefox /stuff
<neuratix> EvilDennisR: how do i do the command on all the files in the directory with bash then?
<firefly68> Does anyone have any links to good documentation on 'upstart'? I tried ubuntu a while back but there was no clear documentation for upstart (ended up going back to opensuse)
<KyleK> nooro: gksu just gives a gui if it needs to ask for a password
<KyleK> firefly68: whats upstart?
<KyleK> the fancy init thing?
<firefly68> kylek: the replacement for the normal init scripts (i thin!)
<firefly68> i think
<Spliffster> KyleK: upstart is the boot script
<nooro> KyleK trying the -u now i think that's the ticket thx
<Spliffster> gnome/X11 experts: can i configure applications to start on a specific display (gnome-session-manager doesn't seem to be capable)?
<kunwon1> firefly68, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReplacementInit
<EvilDennisR> neuratix: for x in `/bin/ls *.jpg`; do convert -resize 800x600 $x `echo $x|sed 's/.jpg//'`-800x600.jpg; done
<firefly68> cool. thanks kunwon1 :)
<kunwon1> firefly68, np
<bintrue|work> Has anyone seen a problem where the numpad ceases to function after an update?
<neuratix> EvilDennisR: i love you. thanks
<EvilDennisR> neuratix: That should do the trick, change the syntax accordingly
<EvilDennisR> I didn't test it, so my logic might be off
<yareckon> ne2k__, I'm going to go with the  Intel PWLA8391GT 10/ 100/ 1000Mbps $25 at newegg
<yareckon> it's based on the e1000
<yareckon> thanks!
<limepi> whenever I troubleshoot linux I feel like I'm just making it worse
<ne2k__> EvilDennisR: urgh!
<limepi> typing magic words into the command line
<EvilDennisR> ne2k__: Que?
<KyleK> limepi: sudo pleasedontdie?
<ne2k__> EvilDennisR: you don't need to use ls. the shell expands *.jpg already. for x in *.jpg; do...
<ne2k__> limepi: is that because you keep deleting parts of the kernel? ;-)
<limepi> I'm troubleshooting my computer with a nokia n800. it is slow and poorly maintained and clunky
<limepi> possibly
<limepi> I was able to bring my sound back from the dead
<iesie> lol
<coldboot> Does anyone have a /etc/bash_completion that isn't broken?
<coldboot> sh -x /etc/bash_completion to see if yours doesn't give an error
<EvilDennisR> coldboot: Dude, you don't sh bashcompletion you include it
<JFlash> I only see one VirtualBox package listed on the install apps page
<EvilDennisR> if [ -f /etc/bash_completion ]; then
<EvilDennisR>     . /etc/bash_completion
<EvilDennisR> fi
<limepi> now my wifi is acting up, with wlan:avahi
<JFlash> how do I tell if its the 64bit version or 32bit?
<coldboot> EvilDennisR: When my ~/.profile includes /etc/bash_completion, it never finishes running, because /etc/bash_completion is broken in 8.04
<EvilDennisR> coldboot: Are these stock files, or did you change them
<limepi> the computer can see wifi, but can't get an IP
<limepi> what gives?
<coldboot> EvilDennisR: Stock
<EvilDennisR> coldboot: show me
<EvilDennisR> !pastebin | coldboot
<ubottu> coldboot: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<soundray> coldboot: it's not broken generally. How are you including it?
<limepi> don't even get me started on the RaLink chipset
<hacksilber> i want to search for some text, recursively in a given directory, how would i do that?
<EvilDennisR> coldboot: ~/.bashrc ~/.bash_profile /etc/bash.bashrc
<EvilDennisR> coldboot: pastebin those files for me
<coldboot> In ~/.profile
<soundray> hacksilber: grep -r text directory/*
<soundray> coldboot: I said how, not where
<coldboot> Wait
<hacksilber> soundray, thanks
<EvilDennisR> coldboot: .profile as well
<coldboot> I mean ~/.profile includes ~/.bashrc, and ~/.bashrc includes /etc/bash_completion, and after including bash completion, I have "echo 'done'" which never gets executed
<EvilDennisR> coldboot: Pastebin the files
<EvilDennisR> coldboot: Then we can look at them, and tell you whats wrong
<soundray> coldboot: HOW do you include?
<coldboot> one sec
<coldboot> . /etc/bash_completion
<EvilDennisR> soundray: . .file
<coldboot> For the most part, I know what I'm doing.
<coldboot> I've been using Linux for 10 years, working on those pastes.
<EvilDennisR> soundray: ewpz, I meant coldboot
<limepi> anyone here good with getting wifi up?
<Spliffster> does any one know how to start an application on a specific desktop when X11 starts ?
<limepi> I want to smash the n800 into a trillion pieces for being so buggy
<limepi> but I gotta use it
<powertool08> does xmms have a crash log?
<EvilDennisR> powertool08: I don't think so
<whileimhere> Hi. I was wondering if there is a way to get the GNOME menu to pop up on a middle button click to the desktop like you can in XFCE and so many other desktops?
<EvilDennisR> !xmms > powertool08
<limepi> as I type at 30 char/min even though I'm using a bluetooth keyboard
<soundray> coldboot: perhaps you have a rogue entry in /etc/bash_completion.d/ ?
<coldboot> ~/.profile and ~/.bashrc http://pastebin.com/m7cffb8f3 -- /etc/bash_completion is stock, just confirmed by doing apt-get install --reinstall bash-completion
<limepi> so please help me out with my wifi here :(
<coldboot> soundray: maybe
<limepi> I can connect to my AP, but I can't get an IP
<soundray> coldboot: does it halt when you call it from a command line, ie. . /etc/bash_completion  ?
<hyphenated> limepi: you don't think it's just weak reception, or an AP that doesn't use DHCP?
<limepi> I was able to connect to it for months
<coldboot> soundray: Rogue entry in /etc/bash_completion.d confirm
<coldboot> confirmed
<limepi> it's about two feet away from me
<coldboot> soundray: How do you find out which one is broken?
<soundray> coldboot: bisect
<limepi> then I updated to, um.... hardy heron?
<hyphenated> limepi: it's your AP? reboot it :-) they're buggy little things
<coldboot> soundray: Ah good old binary search
<aguitel> where i get ubuntu hardy iso image with all update incluide ?
<limepi> whatever the newest one is
<limepi> it's not the AP. my room mate uses it
<soundray> coldboot: or compare with my ls: apt-file  debconf  inkscape  ooffice.sh  pon
<limepi> the computer I'm using is connected to it
<limepi> it's not the AP
<bernaz> !spamassassin
<ubottu> Factoid spamassassin not found
<limepi> the offending computer can "see" the AP, and even authenticate
<methods> why doesn't my wireless card work on 18 ?
<limepi> but it is not getting an IP
<hyphenated> limepi: so it never worked after the upgrade?
<coldboot> soundray: Working now, thanks. I don't know why it worked, I just moved the files out and back in to /etc/bash_completion.d
<limepi> no, it worked briefly
<Andycas> Could someone give me a guide to make fglrx work with 2.6.25.7 kernel?
<aguitel> where i get ubuntu hardy iso image with all update incluide ?
<Adlai> !google ubuntu fglrx | Andycas
<carlesoriol> Is there any tool to create a default user based in my user profile?
<ubottu> Adlai: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pkcahier> -!- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<soundray> Andycas: Ubuntu comes with a 2.6.24 kernel
<Adlai> ugh
<soundray> aguitel: you should wait for the point release, scheduled for some time in July
<Adlai> Andycas: start with pkcahier's link
<Adlai> Andycas: are you compiling it yourself?
<hyphenated> limepi: you didn't do anything silly like assign a static address for wireless... :-)
<eureka> anyone know how to upgrade to Firefox 3 in 7.10?
<newclimb> hello anyone can help me with my audo
<Andycas> Adlai: yeah
<newclimb> audio?
<pinchartl> hi
<soundray> !ff3 | eureka
<ubottu> eureka: Firefox 3 Final is currently in the Hardy package repositories.  For best results, do not install via archives downloaded from mozilla.com.
<aguitel> soundray: ok ,but is any hardy release image with all update at now ?
<Andycas> Adlai: I compiled .25.7 kernel and then tried building 8.6 ATI driver from their web
<Adlai> Andycas: that's going to be ill-supported here; maybe try #linux or #gentoo
<Andycas> didnt seem to work out
<soundray> eureka: probably not worth it -- better to upgrade
<Adlai> Andycas: do you have the error?
<eureka> ubottu: I don't have Hardy,
<ubottu> eureka: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JFlash> so what it means to me is that all this talk of the OSX being the ultimate, years in the future OS is bullcrap
<soundray> aguitel: no
<Andycas> Adlai: well i cant use flgrx in xorg, it will result with white screen of death
<eureka> soundray: what do you mean?
<Adlai> Andycas: but the module compiled fine?
<EvilDennisR> Andycas: I have the same problem with fglrx
<JFlash> because if this whre true, they would be geting ppl onto their OS in evry way they possibly could, including virtualization
<soundray> JFlash: this is not the appropriate channel -- try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Adlai> are you trying to use XGL/AIGLX?
<soundray> eureka: I mean upgrade to hardy
<Adlai> I remember having a hell of a time with that, even though fglrx is 'supposed' to work with it now
<pinchartl> I've just suffered from a failed do-release-upgrade. the process stopped while configuring packages because slapadd crashed. I debugged the issue, turned out it was caused by a manually compiled slapd module, I fixed that, and reran dpkg --configure -a. is there anything else I should do to complete the do-release-upgrade process ?
<JFlash> sorry , i thought I was in #virtualbox
<eureka> soundray: I just like to upgrade Firefox, not to Hardy
<limepi> oh geez I let the tiny window scroll by
<anabolix> can someone please explain to me why i cant play multiple sound files at the same time with ubuntu? ive asked this question a few times before but no one ever seems to have an answer :S
<limepi> no, I didn't change comething silly like that
<soundray> eureka: it may be in the proposed or backports repositories
<EvilDennisR> Adlai: I couldn't get it to work.. I ended up just using the stock ati drivers and have no 3d acceleration =(
<soundray> !info firefox-3.0 gutsy
<ubottu> Package firefox-3.0 does not exist in gutsy
<Andycas> Adlai: modprobe fglrx doesnt give any errors
<Adlai> Andycas: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Adlai> grep for lines with EE and/or WW
<aguitel> soundray: what is this:http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/hardy/daily-live/current/hardy-desktop-i386.iso  ?
<soundray> !backports | eureka, firefox-3.0 is in the backports repo
<ubottu> eureka, firefox-3.0 is in the backports repo: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<EvilDennisR> Andycas: When you get the white screen o death, does your machine crash completely ?
<eureka> soundray: thanks
<Andycas> EvilDennisR: Yes
<EvilDennisR> Andycas: Same deal for me.. What kind of video card do you have ?
<Andycas> EvilDennisR: I have Xpress1150
<Andycas> here is my Xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/d10ae4060
<EvilDennisR> I have a crappy radeon 2400
<soundray> aguitel: well spotted, I hadn't heard of this before. Mind you, this is pre-release
<bogey-> !ati | evildennisr
<ubottu> evildennisr: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jshriver> greetings :)
<EvilDennisR> bogey-: Yeah thanks, been there plenty of times and already done that.
<bogey-> ok :(
<jshriver> How/where do you edit filename extension associations?
<Adlai> Andycas: I see a lot of warnings about AIGLX...try turning it off
<jshriver> like what program is linked to what ext?
<Adlai> jshriver: nautilus preferences
<aguitel> soundray: i think this iso incluide all update till today
<gharz> guys, how do i assign geany to open all .txt files?
<gharz> because if i have .txt file it uses openoffice and i don't want to run openoffice because it eats my memory resrource
<jshriver> how do you start "nautilus"?
<Adlai> jshriver: nautilus is the file manager
<Adlai> go to your home directory or something and try Edit > Preferences
<soundray> aguitel: that's very useful. So, you've answered your own question.
<Adlai> ...or something
<mynetdude> can someone recommend a good IRC app that is either just as good or better than mIRC for ubuntu? (no I don't mean Xchat)
<bogey-> !pidgin | mynetdude
<ubottu> mynetdude: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
 * EvilDennisR throws up..
<bogey-> !kopete | mynetdude
<ubottu> mynetdude: Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) is supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Pidgin
<EvilDennisR> Pidgin is not an awesome irc app =)
<mynetdude> ubottu oh yeah... cool pidgin is included
<ubottu> mynetdude: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jshriver> only options I see are media types CD/DVD/Music player/Photos/Software
<gharz> !kopete | gharz
<evolved> does anyone use Samsung Syncmaster 2232BW with Ubuntu Hardy?
<Adlai> jshriver: in that case, try right clicking on the file whose extension you want to reassign, going to "open with", and changing the default there
<soundray> jshriver: right click a file of  the type you want to re-associate. Click Properties and open the Open With... tab. Select the new app from there.
 * Adlai hasn't used gnome in a while, sorry, I'm a bit rusty
<mynetdude> ubottu you're better than an inteligent bot
<ubottu> mynetdude: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Adlai> hahaha
<bogey-> lol
<mynetdude> :P stupid errors though ;)
<jshriver> Adlai: aye did that :) problem is that it now associates that file type with severall applications and most dont work.
<bogey-> ubottu is my lover :P
<ubottu> Factoid is my lover :p not found
<mynetdude> bogey- haha
<jshriver> basically most video's are associated with mplayer but I want to remove those and change it to mplayer -vo sdl
<bogey-> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mynetdude> cool fair enough, pidgin it is
<Adlai> jshriver: there should be a way to tell it to try one first...like a radio button or similar
<Adlai> jshriver: ohhhh
<Adlai> jshriver: easier to write your ~/.mplayer/config
<soundray> jshriver: why don't you fix the -vo option in the mplayer config file?
<mynetdude> cool I don't know how that bot knows good stuff around here... awesome channel
<jshriver> heh
<Adlai> then any time you invoke mplayer, it will use vo=sdl
<jshriver> hrm didnt know that let me check
<evolved> my Samsung Syncmaster 2232BW doesn't get recognized, i want to use 1280x720 resolution. in windows i can use it, in linux no. please help me
<misieq> hi! how can i change the firmware of my wireless card without having to reboot (using live cd)?
<Spliffster> can some one tell me  how to start any window on a certain display if X11 starts ?
<soundray> jshriver: like Adlai suggested long before me
<Adlai> jshriver: http://howto.wikia.com/wiki/Howto_configure_MPlayer
<jshriver> just add vo=sdl? my config is blank
<Adlai> that should get you where you need to go
<soundray> Spliffster: you need to use a helper program like devilspie
<soundray> !info devilspie | Spliffster
<ubottu> spliffster: devilspie (source: devilspie): find windows and perform actions on them. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.21-1 (hardy), package size 28 kB, installed size 128 kB
<Spliffster> soundray: is it possible devilspie is not in the repos ?
<misieq> I'm told to "cp *.fw //lib/firmware/2.6.22-14-generic/" and  reboot
<soundray> Spliffster: no. See above
<Spliffster> soundray: ty
<soundray> Spliffster: found it? Maybe you have to enable universe
<Spliffster> soundray: i just got home, had 4 beers and can't read apt-cache search results anymore. Cheers c(_)!
<EvilDennisR> Spliffster: light weight
<jshriver> sweet thanks for the help :) vo=sdl in the config worked
<olsano_> hola?
<vipester> Can someone help me configure my wireless for WPA?  I've been at this for a while and am out of ideas, it can detect but cannot connect (bcm4328, ndiswrapper)
<cYgII> cYgII
<Adlai> olsano_: #ubuntu-es
<cYgII> Is anybody has problem with install Broadcom Air Force One Wireless ?
<myname4566> test :P
<nictimju> exit
<soundray> myname4566: failed
<vipester> Can someone help me complete my WPA config?  It can detect, the supposedly hard part...
<mynetdude> hmm I'm having trouble with pidgin connecting to freenode it keeps trunicating my screen name and it won't connect to MSN
<olsano_> hola??
<VenkateshH-lapto> anyone knows how to automount a drive on startup?
<Adlai> olsano_: go to #ubuntu-es, or ask your question
<Traktor1> pls come in new IRC server balkanchat.no-ip.org just type /s -m balkanchat.no-ip.org .We will give you IRC OP
<pilpi> hi. how about an encrypted partition with not full fisk usage, as here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=787950 ?
<olsano_> i know english
<noapic> lol
<Andycas> Adlai: disabling the aiglx didnt help me much. I still got the white screen of death
<VenkateshH-lapto> well, i hv a ntfs drive which i want to mount
<Andycas> Adlai: But the machine did not lock up, i was able to restart X and use vesa driver
<olsano_> but no cool, but i understand your messengers XD
<powertool08> Does anyone know if keyboard media buttons work with audacious? They work with xmms & amarok.
<Tophat> Is there anyone in here having issues with BCM43xx?  I've tried just about everything and it doesn't work, I had it working once yesterday and now its futile.
<ZeusX^7> pls come in new IRC server balkanchat.no-ip.org just type /s -m balkanchat.no-ip.org .We will give you IRC OP
<ZeusX^7> pls come in new IRC server balkanchat.no-ip.org just type /s -m balkanchat.no-ip.org .We will give you IRC OP
<ZeusX^7> pls come in new IRC server balkanchat.no-ip.org just type /s -m balkanchat.no-ip.org .We will give you IRC OP
<ZeusX^7> pls come in new IRC server balkanchat.no-ip.org just type /s -m balkanchat.no-ip.org .We will give you IRC OP
<ZeusX^7> pls come in new IRC server balkanchat.no-ip.org just type /s -m balkanchat.no-ip.org .We will give you IRC OP
<ZeusX^7> pls come in new IRC server balkanchat.no-ip.org just type /s -m balkanchat.no-ip.org .We will give you IRC OP
<FloodBot3> ZeusX^7: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cYgII> I have problem with Broadcom WIFI
<cYgII> My card doesn't work
<VenkateshH-lapto> just google it
<VenkateshH-lapto> you will find an answer
<Tophat> cygII - welcome to the club.
<Tophat> lapto - what horrible assistance.
<VenkateshH-lapto> i have my broadcom 4312 rev 01 working
<Myrtti> VenkateshH-lapto: thanks for the insightful response
<noapic> heh ...
<cYgII> yeah right
<VenkateshH-lapto> i am happy you liked it
<noapic> hehe
<VenkateshH-lapto> :)
<doubled> cYgII: what card ?
<cYgII> Broadcom Air Force one
<vipester> Ive googled the world to try to get this bcm4328 to work
<Adlai> Andycas: got a new x log for me?
<doubled> whats that, a sound card ?
<Myrtti> VenkateshH-lapto: if you don't have anything constructive, please refrain from answering in the future, you're just adding in to the noise
<ne2k__> hi everyone, my driver doesn't work, what can I do?!
<noapic> Venkatesh make entries in fstab.
<cYgII> Wireless
<Andycas> Adlai: sure, give me a moment
<doubled> ah k
<VenkateshH-lapto> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766560
<vipester> went through that tutorial like 5 times
<Tophat> cygii - you have the bcm4318. its the same card im having troubles with.  its a rather difficult card to get ndiswrapper working with, but the proprietary drivers work rather well
<VenkateshH-lapto> this worked for me
<cYgII> ok thx I can try again '\
<VenkateshH-lapto> which wifi card do you have?
<cYgII> Broadcom Air Force one
<VenkateshH-lapto> broadcom .. ?
<vipester> bcm4328, dell wireless lan 1500.  it is possible, i had fedora core working
<VenkateshH-lapto> oh ok
<VenkateshH-lapto> i am not sure  about that then
<ne2k__> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Andycas> Adlai: Xorg log http://pastebin.com/d78992772
<bimboclaudio> net
<doubled> im thinking of installing linux on my mother's computer
<Adlai> Andycas: wrong log, this one is for when you used vesa
<doubled> :p
<Adlai> try Xorg.0.log.old or something
<Andycas> Adlai: uhh, damn
<myname4566> join #wikipedia
<cYgII> I've installed drivers via ndiswrapper
<dragon33> greetings, i'm trying to reinstall the OSS drivers for my system.  what command can be used to uninstall it using the 'sudo dpkg' options? thanks
<Andycas> Adlai: hold on ill make a log for you
<pilpi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=831469
<vipester> if I can detect, why is it so hard to connect... there has to be some sort of little config issue
<Ramzi> can anyone help me install my ATI All in wonder usb 2.0 tv tuner?
<cYgII> when I turn on Network Manager and then I click Configure I don't see anything because software write Interface doesn't exist
<mynetdud1> .
<Andycas> Adlai: http://pastebin.com/d12f1f33d
<cYgII> ok thx for help
<mynetdud1> yay I got pidgin to work\
<theFATMAN> on a 64bit intel box, do i need to install the i386 medibuntu or amd64?
<cYgII> I'll try do it something else
<wire0> holy moses, why is it impossible to burn a dvd9 in linux?
<khamael> does anybody know where I can find the microdia webcam drivers? they use to be here: git clone http://repo.or.cz/r/microdia.git
<mynetdud1> .
<Adlai> Andycas: weird, I don't see any problem there
<Billenium> When ever i log into ubuntu, i cant click on my desktop bars and i get this error: http://img241.imageshack.us/img241/1920/screenshot1nk7.png After i exit out of the error it lags and i have to force quit, then my desktop bars disappear. What do i do now?
<cYgII> if I'll be have any other problem I'll find out in Google ;]
<wire0> linux is really powerful, but it cant burn a simple dvd9... seriously whats up?
<yooshi> .
<Adlai> Andycas: have you disable the Composite extension?
<Adlai> if not, try doing that too
<theFATMAN> Billenium: set the background properties to a different image
<Andycas> Adlai: no
<wire0> ive tried google, sure theres a lot of requests but no answers
<theFATMAN> then restart your window manager
<fbc> Is there a GUI that will walk me through creating a NAT/DHCP/PPPOE/ROUTER out of my ubuntu box?
<Adlai> Section "Extensions"
<wire0> pretty weird
<Adlai> Composite "0"
<Adlai> EndSection
<Billenium> theFATMAN: how do irestart my window manager?
<Adlai> add that to xorg.conf and try it again
<fbc> Billenium, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<theFATMAN> Billenium: are you using compiz-fusion?
<Adlai> if that doesn't work, it's probably some obscure kernel option that I don't really have time to help you debug
<vipester> sigh, nobody can help on the forums either
<Billenium> theFATMAN: i think so
<JFlash> how do I disable nautilus wallpaper:
<JFlash> ?
<theFATMAN> Billenium: ok, do you have the compiz-fusion icon installed?
<theFATMAN> if not get it in synaptic real quick
<theFATMAN> it maks life easier
<theman1> Hello, i did my daily update yesterday as i normally do. But today when i tryed booting up into ubuntu it will not full load and is lagging badly.  Is any one else having this problem?
<Andycas> Adlai: this is what i get in syslog: http://pastebin.com/d3647afc
<Billenium> theFATMAN: i am not using ubuntu ATM... since not having bars got me really angry and i coudlnt deal with it anymore
<yooshi> two things: how can I login as root to make some changes that I can't do as user? Or better yet how do I get some permissions as user? Like I can't create folders or delete folders I am no longer using in the filesystem
<Adlai> Andycas: ewwwww
<theFATMAN> Billenium: goto your synaptic manager and search for compiz-fusion icon
<theFATMAN> ohhhhh
<theFATMAN> its a simple fix
<Billenium> okay
<theFATMAN> i promise
<localjoost> @yooshi: sudo (command) ?
<theFATMAN> on a 64bit intel box, do i need to install the i386 medibuntu or amd64?
<Billenium> Okay so i go to synaptic and search for compiz-fusion icon
<Adlai> ummmmmmm search for segfault fglrx_dri.so b6b74000+f30000
<yooshi> I'm not familiar with cli why can't I just use the gui?
<theFATMAN> Billenium: yea
<Adlai> see if there are any bug reports or whatever, maybe file your own
<wire0> anyone know a way to burn a dvd9 in linux?
<Billenium> then?
<cYgII> anyway anybody know is posible to copy files from ISO to pendrive and then boot system from him ?
<Adlai> my knowledge is reaching the end of its rope
<localjoost> yooshi, you should be able to, did you install yourself?
<yooshi> yeah I installed it myself
<yooshi> I'm on gui but I can't create any folders in the filesys
<nicola3> hola soy de mendoza
<theFATMAN> Billenium: you got it?
<yooshi> I can create folders on the desktop
<Billenium> im writing this all down first :P
<yooshi> I can create folders on the desktop though]
<Billenium> theFATMAN: some said reinstall gnome-applets and gnome-applets-data would work also... is this true?
<yooshi> err my bad double post
<localjoost> ahh, where are you creating folders?
<theFATMAN> yes
<akim> will the nvidia driver 174.04.15 be in the repos?
<Billenium> should i just reinstall gnome-applets and gnome-applets-data then?
<localjoost> because, you can't create folder everywhere without the right permissions...
<theFATMAN> yeah, but you need to change the image as well
<Adlai> Andycas: you could also try out the radeonhd driver, it's been working great for me on my gentoo box (although I don't have the largest graphics requirements...like 3d)
<Billenium> my background?
<yooshi> localjoost: well how do I? I guess I need root access to get those permissions?
<Andycas> Adlai: I will, ill try to get some help from kernel and ati channels
<theFATMAN> Billenium: you need the background image to be in your system, not online
<theFATMAN> =)
<Billenium> ohhh
<localjoost> so, yooshi if you really need to create a folder outside of your home directory, and gnome doesn't let you, open up a terminal and go to the desired place you want to create a folder ( cd /var/www )
<yooshi> good lord... the font size sucks in pidgin
<Billenium> Well how do i change it if i cant right click anywhere xD
<Adlai> Andycas: good luck sir
<localjoost> and do sudo mkdir (dirname)
<localjoost> if you want to be able to write in that folder to, do: sudo chmod (dirname) 755
<localjoost> (so i believe)
<localjoost> probably an easier way though :)
<cyberfin> Hi folks can anyone tell me if there is a problem with a recent update on hardy? I rebooted after seeing the reboot icon in the corner and was smacked in the face by GRUB with a "Error 17: Can't mount this partition"... any pointers pretty please?
<cYgII> I'll prepare to buy new Asus EEE... and I think his doesn't has CD-rom
<yooshi> localjoost: I just need to create a folder in /usr/local/xx (xx marks the folder I want to create)
<chaosrl> this might be a simple question, but how to i "unlock" my desktop? currently it doesn't show any files/folders in my ~/Desktop and i can't right click the desktop either.
<obf213> hello, last time installed wine, there was a programs menu, in my menu bar, now i have to explore the c drive to find the exe, which is kind of annoying how do i get this menu option back
<cYgII> Can I install UBUNTU from pendrive?
<R0Y> Hello! I am new to linux. Is there any gui to edit the tcp for hardy heron?
<localjoost> so do:
<localjoost> sudo mkdir /usr/local/xx
<localjoost> sudo chmod /usr/local/xx 755
<Billenium> theFATMAN: thanks for all your help... So i change the image, reinstall gnome-applets and gnome-applets-data, then restart... then it works?
<aguitel> cYgII: i have it
<theFATMAN> Billenium: yep
<Adlai> localjoost: don't the permissions come before the directory, or does it not matter?
<Billenium> kk ty
<localjoost> maybe, i usually just try ;)
<theFATMAN> no p
<ompaul> yooshi, what are you trying to install?
<yooshi> this is silly... not that cli matters, but if there is a gui why can't it be done through gui?
<localjoost> terminal will give a message when its not right hehehe
<localjoost> because users will mess up the system with gui's (also with terminal, but if you really really need to...)
<cyberfin> I forgot to mention I can't access my ubuntu partition and I'm chatting from (sigh) windows. Please help
<yooshi> ompaul: 32 bit ff2 cuz I have 64bit gnome ubuntu and none of the plugins I want to use will work with 64bit ff2
<R0Y> Hello anybody knows how to edit the tcp parameters in ubuntu?
<ompaul> yooshi, because to do such a thing though a gui and make a mistake you will be in the land of the reinstall with no data lost - if you are lucky
<R0Y> Is there any gui?
<localjoost> roy, tcp-ip? system -> administration -> network ?
<yooshi> heh make a mistake? how? just make a folder in /usr/local/ no problem
<ompaul> R0Y, sorry that question lacks detail can you tell us more
<localjoost> why do you want to have a folder there?
<localjoost> why not in /home/username/
<yooshi> so I can extract 32bit ff2
<R0Y> that is only for ip, dns etc. not tcp
<localjoost> ah my bad
<yooshi> uh cuz the instructions says to put it there?
<localjoost> ff2 (firefox?)
<ompaul> yooshi, to do what you want to do have a look at
<ompaul> !chroot | yooshi
<ubottu> yooshi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<The_Big_GeeK> ompaul: Error: "chroot" is not a valid command.
<Zied> hello every body
<yooshi> localjoost: yes, and I know 8.0 comes with 3.0
<vipester> has anybody here got a bcm4328 card to work with wpa?  mine works with unsecured networks
<Zied> I want to backup my gpg keys
<crash9> any grub or syslinux experts in here that can help me use a floppy to boot xubuntu that is installed on a pendrive?
<ompaul> The_Big_GeeK, if that is a script turn it off now
<The_Big_GeeK> ompaul: Error: "if" is not a valid command.
<localjoost> why do you want an older version (i keep telling my customers to upgrade, not downgrade ;))
<yooshi> ompaul: I can't run 32bit without it?
<ompaul> yooshi, correct
<yooshi> localjoost: compatability
<R0Y> Hello......
 * yooshi sighs
<ompaul> R0Y, please have patience no one is paying us to help and your question lacks detail
<onats> problems with my nvidia 7300GS... I am still running in failsafe mode... how do i fix this?
<yooshi> this is more work than I was hoping... links don't open a browser here
<slack_> hi all
<cyberfin> +bump+ Hi folks can anyone tell me if there is a problem with a recent update on hardy? I rebooted after seeing the reboot icon in the corner and was smacked in the face by GRUB with a "Error 17: Can't mount this partition"... any pointers pretty please?
<ompaul> onats, system administration restricted drivers manager should help you
<R0Y> Is there any GUI to edit the TCP/IP parameters in Ubuntu???
<Zied> I want to backup my gpg keys to use it later in my home computer !
<bob_foley> hello, how can i change the n="bla" of this irc?
<praet> cyberfin: do you happen to be using a raid? try setting raid in bios
<crash9> anyone got enough grub experience to help me use a grub floppy to boot to usb drive?
<EvilDennisR> bob_foley: you can't
<ompaul> cyberfin, no that is not a hardy problem, it is not nice, check http://www.ubuntuforums.org for a good answer
<bob_foley> why not? its my username?
<EvilDennisR> bob_foley: unless you find one of the ircops and ask them to change it for you
<cyberfin> =praet
<obf213> hey. im trying to watch espn360 using ff3 on wine. when i open up the the espn player and vido starts streaming, the colors on my monitors get completely messed up, like all negativish..., when i capture a screenshot however, i see my desktop as it should look...an ideas as to whats is making my screen look so weird
<EvilDennisR> bob_foley: oh, you just wanna change the username?
<cranshinibon> is there anything i can use to get a virtual mac os
<cyberfin> interesting will try
<EvilDennisR> bob_foley: i thought you wanted to get rid of the n=
<Billenium> why does firefox3 need wine?
<localjoost> yooshi have you tried: http://www.sizlopedia.com/2008/05/04/how-to-install-firefox-2-in-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron/
<EvilDennisR> Billenium: it doesn't
<localjoost> billenium, it doesnt ?
<localjoost> lol :)
<bob_foley> the username, yes
<Billenium> Didn't think so...
<ompaul> bob_foley, /nick paulo or some such
<EvilDennisR> bob_foley: I dunno, its a setting in whatever irc program you're using I believe
<crash9> cranshinibon, look at the insanely mac website. they might have something
<Billenium> obf... stupid, stoping being that
<Zied> what I nedd to backup my gpg keys to use it later in my home computer ? thx
<bob_foley> but its the nickname
<yooshi> localjoost: checking
<localjoost> hope it works :)
<localjoost> any dutch here by the way? :)
<ompaul> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Fishscene> How do I start the X server?
<obf213> Billenium, espn 360 doesn't work with linux...
<jrib> Zied: backup ~/.gnupg/
<ompaul> Fishscene, it should start when you start the machine - so what is happening?
<R0Y> Hello! Is there any GUI to edit the TCP/IP parameters in Ubuntu???
<Zied> thx jrib
<ompaul> R0Y, your question lacks detail  tell us what you are trying to change
<obf213> Billenium, obviously i wouldn't got through the trouble of using wine if i didnt have too
<crash9> Roy i think there is a network manager
<cranshinibon> how do i get vmware for linux so i can use max
<cranshinibon> mac**
<airstrike> i'm having problems with checkinstall.. can anyone help me out?
<Fishscene> ompaul, I'm booting off of the release-date Hardy Heron CD. it looks like it's frozen running init scripts. I was able to access a terminal (ctrl-alt-f2) and I'm looking to start the GUI
<ompaul> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<aguitel> Fishscene: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<R0Y> Recieve window, MTU etc
<yooshi> slow site
<SebNaitsabes> cranshinibon:  you want to run Mac OS X inside Ubuntu?
<Nibeck> irc://irc.fansub-irc.org/D-F-TEAM
<crash9> fishscene try startx
<cranshinibon> yeah....not to use it as a main os but just so i can play around with it
<Jack_Sparrow> Nibeck Please dont do that
<SebNaitsabes> crashinibon: have you got a Mac  DVD/CD ROM?
<ompaul> Fishscene, ahh so then when you get the chance to edit the boot options add in  noapic noapci  and for fun delete the word splash -- downside is that as a read only device you can't save that to the CD :)
<Achoth_> When a fullscreen application freezes in Ubuntu, how do I kill it?
<yooshi> great.... brb
<cranshinibon> no i was going to download the image for it
<hhans221> codecs work in firefox but not in new installed opera 9.5. How should i make the plugins work for opera?
<Fishscene> ompaul, I'll try that as the other options aren't working
<SebNaitsabes> crashinibon:  getting Mac running on a PC is  an issue
<SebNaitsabes> crashinibon: you can't just get Mac OS X running on a  PC, unless you do a load of messing around
<cranshinibon> i thought it would work fine if i ran it through a virtual machine
<SebNaitsabes> crashinibon:  VMware player and server which are the free ones as far as I know won't suppourt it just as Workstation the paid for one won't.
<SebNaitsabes> crashinibon: and virtualbox won't suppourt it either as far as I know
<hhans221> streams are working in firefox but not in newly installed opera
<R0Y> hello...
<cranshinibon> oh ok thats news to me i guess i was wrong...thanks for letting me know lol
<SebNaitsabes> crashinibion: if you want Mac running on a PC you need a specific Mac emulation software that can run your ROM
<hhans221> how can i make plugins work for opera?
<ompaul> R0Y, I have answered you twice
<ompaul> R0Y, you have not given more detail
<Fishscene> is it "noapic" or "noapci"?
<R0Y> it wasn't quite helpful
<ompaul> Fishscene,
<localjoost> roy try www.google.com if you don't want to give more information :P ;)
<ompaul> !patience | r0bby
<ubottu> r0bby: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ompaul> !patience | R0Y
<ubottu> R0Y: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jack_Sparrow> Fishscene noapic
<Fishscene> ok
<SebNaitsabes> !mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<ompaul> r0bby, your name was badly tabbed :)
<K`zan> Hi folks, trying to install vmware from adept and it just ignores my request to install, what gives?  Do I need to download from vmware site and install manually?
<localjoost> yooshi, is it working for you?
<hhans221> trying to get plugins for opera 9.5
<R0Y> what detail do u need??? I want to change tcp receive window, ttl, mtu etc. is that not enough???
<bakersfieldboy> help : not sure how to word this, i right clicked on the part of the icons that rest next to the time and date,showing what program is running. does enyone know how i can get that back i need it to shut down running programs and other things as well.
<crash9> i still need a grub expert if one is around
<K`zan> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<ompaul> R0Y, no there is no gui for changing the behaviour of the network stack
<R0Y> than what IS there?
<SebNaitsabes> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ompaul> R0Y, the command you want is called "ifconfig" and please display some patience you come across as very agressive
<Jack_Sparrow> roy of you cant tone down the attitude you wont get much help
<R0Y> ok.
<cranshinibon> how come sound wont play for youtube videos in konqueror
<hhans221> are there any plugins for opera available?
<R0Y> 1 min pls. ..
<ompaul> cranshinibon, go to #kubuntu they mind that
<K`zan> Not a grub guru, but if you ask someone might know.
<cranshinibon> ok thank you
<hhans221> can i redirect the mozilla plugins to opera in any way?
<gob1029> what channel should i go to for help with compiz?
<r0bby> ompaul: damn you@
<crash9> I have an old laptop with busted cdrom.  i have a grub and a syslinux floppies.  i have xubuntu installed on usb pendrive. i want to install to hard drive
<hhans221> somebody uses opera here?
<ompaul> r0bby, you could have said nothing - I have some unwanted bans in my bag here want one ;-)
<SaveFerris> Hello, when I click the networking icon in the top right of Hardy, the "Connect to 802.1x protected network" dialog doesn't appear... any fixes?
<crash9> i don't know how to probe for drives in grub
<mynetdude> hey localjoost, I looked at the instructions on how to install FF2, I know how to do that... and I did install FF2 but its 64bit edition... I need the 32bit edition... and it doesn't seem you can get this through the add/remove or synaptics
<eth01> Simulous: :p
<eth01> Simulous: birkdale, southport?
<mynetdude> localjoost, I need 32bit for google toolbar and all its nice stuff to work
<abcd1> asking help for opera 9.5 on ubuntu 8.04
<Simulous> eum...close
<ompaul> !opera | abcd1
<ubottu> abcd1: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<cYgII> guys thx my Broadcom working ;]
<r0bby> ompaul: you're mean :(
<metalpres> how do I get a working trash folder on an ntfs drive in hardy?  in gutsy it would automatically make one called /.Trash-xxxxx on each drive, but in hardy it only gives me the option to delete files, not move them to trash
<abcd1> opera plugins not there
<localjoost>  mynetdude hmmz i wouldn't really know about it... just googled your question and that link was what i got (did you change nick?)
 * r0bby hugs ompaul 
<ompaul> r0bby, it is the weekend ;-) lets party
 * r0bby goes back to his normal irc'ing 
<K`zan> crash9: Beyond my expertise.  I upgraded to 8.04 last night and had to screw with grub to get things back to the right places.  Time to rebuild here, with .82T the system has turned into a *mess* and with linux things work for a long time and one forgets :-/.
<r0bby> I'm a soc student -- weekend has no meaning
<abcd1> ok ubotto
<mynetdude> localjoost, lol no... I'm on another PC because I couldn't get your link to load on my ubuntu PC
 * mynetdude = yooshi
<localjoost> :)
<kyle__2> uhm. when i installed Hardy, i gave my two other partitions the mount points /windows and /neutral.
<powertool08> Does anyone who got audacious from the repos have support for keyboard media buttons?
<Kelen> why is there no control center option under system menu?
<mynetdude> hmm, wonder if I can install x86 version of hardy rather than 64
<kyle__2> but now Ubuntu mounts my neutral as /media/neutral. does anyone here know how to change that.
<Kelen> :(
<Jack_Sparrow> !/keys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<K`zan> powertool08: look up xmodmap, it mostly works here with the correct selection of keyboard...
<shingen> any reason my Dell D610 would completely freeze up, leaving only the numlock and shift lights blinking?  I'm running 8.04 hardy heron
<mynetdude> does anybody know if there is any benefit to using 64bit vs x86 on a 64bit cpu assuming either will work?
<shingen> and it's happened twice since I performed a clean install
<powertool08> K`zan: Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<localjoost> mynetdude when i am looking in add/remove apps, i  see ff2, but, i am on a 64b machine now, so wouldnr really know
<localjoost> (to my knowledge 64bit software runs better on a 64bit cpu, correct me if im wrong)
<K`zan> mynetdude: I have an 64x2 and unless something has changed to warrant it, I am still running 32bit - much didn't work for me under 64.  But that was a while back now.
<mynetdude> localjoost thats what I just said... I'm using 64b hardy on the machine its installed on due to the fact its an AMD64 so therefore that FF2 is also 64bit
<localjoost> 64b works fine for me
<localjoost> ahh
<SaveFerris> any ideas why "Connect to 802.1x protected network" isn't showing up in my networking icon?
<localjoost> ok im sorry, misunderstood you i think
<bobstro> mynetdude:  sorry, may have missed something. is firefox your only problem on 64?
<sid> HI is this the right place to ask a question on setting up a little complicated home network....?
<vipester> can someone help me config wireless, i can detect secured networks but cant connect
<Jack_Sparrow> mynetdude we suggest people use the 32 bit at least until they get a feel fopr how things work.. unless they have over 4 gigs of ram
<mynetdude> bobstro so far, I can't use google toolbar in 64bit
<enaner> ﻿ whats the diff between sparc and x86?
<alesan> hi what is the best way to install a fully functional Java environment, from the compiler to the plugin for mozilla, on ubuntu 64?
<alesan> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<mynetdude> Jack_Sparrow I wonder if that is also the reason why my install is somewhat slow? I only have 1GB RAM and its an AMD64 mobile 37
<redback> hello I am a new ubuntu user (today) and am loving it - have been given a server and I am trying out how to list the updates available - not actually install them - is there a way
<bdog> anyone else having problems with amarok since the update?
<mynetdude> I think I'll just grab the x86 version
<Jack_Sparrow> mynetdude it should still be decent.. have you turned off effects.. that will help
<localjoost> Jack_Sparrow, i have 2gb RAM and 64bit, no problems here.. ubuntu doesnt even use my swap
<K`zan> mynetdude: Seemed to solve a lot of problems for me, but others think differently...
<ASULutzy> redback: you could either clicked system->administration->update manager and hit check, or you could type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade and it will list all the potential things to install
 * mynetdude wasn't sure if I HAD to use 64b
<bdog> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kelen> is there anyone know why there is no control center option under the main meun?
<sid> Hey guys I connected my Ubuntu box to my wireless router which connected to the internet.... But now i need to connect my windows box using ethernet.... But i need to access internet from both the windows thing fails...
<Jack_Sparrow> mynetdude no you dont have to use 64
<redback> ASULutzy, there is no GUI - won't they install them?
<bdog> suddenly I get "amarok currently cannot play mp3 files"
<bdog> xine plugins are still installed
<mynetdude> speaking of swap... I'm not even using swap either... but sometimes it takes a toll on my cpu
<EvilDennisR> !samba > sid
<K`zan> mynetdude: Nope you don't.  Been running 32bit on this box for over a year now with far less problems that 64 bit (64x23800/2G)
<K`zan> s/that/than/
<mynetdude> my laptop sounds much louder with ubuntu... I guess that has to do with the 64b architecture
<SaveFerris> Kelen: Click System > Preferences > Main Menu and enable Control Center
<mynetdude> yeah I'm gonna try the x86
<mynetdude> someone mentioned turning off some effects? what effects?
<ASULutzy> redback: Ah right... Hmmm, you tried aptitude?
<bobstro> mynetdude:  fwiw - google toolbar works on my FF3 on 64 bit. if you're installing 32 bit anyhow, no big deal but i'm curious what broke?
<Jack_Sparrow> mynetdude system.. preferences.. appearance.. last tab..
<mynetdude> the default install is far less glamorous than the overbloated default XP glamour
<mynetdude> bobstro really? it does? cuz I tried and it said that it was not compatible with 3.0
<redback> ASULutzy, no - I will google that noow :)
<bobstro> mynetdude:  yeah, just installed it and FF was updated to 3 yesterday.
<bobstro> mynetdude:  when did you try it?
<ASULutzy> redback: Just type aptitude in a command line, it will open a nice console app that is great for updating
<mynetdude> bobstro last night
<Kelen> SaveFerris: thank you, but i got another way to open this option, typed "gnome-control-center" in terminal.. lol    :) but still thanks for your answer..
<mynetdude> bobstro I'm using the FF3 Beta 5 in ubuntu
<SaveFerris> Kelen: my way puts in in your gui permanently
<detrate> Anyone here using twinview know how to set applications not to span both monitors?
<redback> ASULutzy, cool
<bobstro> mynetdude:  perhaps related to mine being "released" FF3?
<mynetdude> bobstro I didn't do any updates yet... yeah now this is good I know cuz I'm not going to go to FF3 until EVERYTHING works including in windows
<bobstro> mynetdude:  i didn't do anything, just installed latest batch up updates.
<Kelen> SaveFerris: OK, but there is no "main meun"
<bobstro> mynetdude:  a lot of addons probably still don't work, but the one's i use do at least.
<ChaosTheory_> Is mutt supposed to "fetch the list of headers" each time you start it up?
<mynetdude> bobstro hmm interesting... I gnome is telling me there is 180 software updates for all the software installed
<SaveFerris> kele
<mynetdude> bobstro does your goolge bar still work?
<bobstro> mynetdude:  ah, that's a few days worth at least. if FF3 in there?
<Kelen> SaveFerris:?
<SaveFerris> Kelen: it's not under "Keyboard shortcuts in System preferences
<SaveFerris> ?
<bobstro> mynetdude:  well, i just installed it for 1st time after reading your message. but yes, it's working. at least its loaded and search works.
<mynetdude> bobstro thats what I don't understand... FF3b5 IS in there its what comes by default
<mynetdude> wtf... that makes no sense
<chombee> Anyone know the best way to embed a video in a web page I'm making? I recorded the video in OGG format. Should I try to find something to convert it to GIF?
<bobstro> mynetdude:  mine was FF3b5 until recently, but it updates itself.
<bobstro> mynetdude:  er, updateD
<SebNaitsabes> it will update to a later version  of Firefox for sure if proposed updates is on
<Flannel> mynetdude: What are you wondering about?
<Redd> Any body have exprience on enabling visual effects on certain laptops? Coz i cant do it in mine
<mynetdude> oh hmm you mean you ahve the official release now? That would be why
<brohan> I've got a problem with ubuntu not recognizing my wireless card
<Flannel> SebNaitsabes: No, its in hardy-updates
<mynetdude> guess I should go install those updates :P
<brohan> It's internal, and due to a bunch of shenanigans it's not being picked up
<bobstro> mynetdude:  yeah, i'd definitely try that before giving up, at least for that reason.
<mynetdude> bobstro good point... :) brb
<SebNaitsabes> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Redd> ﻿brohan: U tried to look for ubuntu drivers on the net for your wireless??
<minerale> is there a command line utility in ubuntu that allows for creating a torrent? I've seen the source for a tool called mktorrent but it's not included;  apt-cache search torrent | egrep -i "create|make" | wc -l  -> zero results
<AnAnt> Hello, how does  ~/.gtk-bookmarks get updated ?
<SebNaitsabes> Redd: what graphics card?
<Kelen> SaveFerris: lol,, i got it, i found it in control center's window... lol
<brohan> Redd: let me define the shenanigans which started this events
<Kelen> there is a main menu
<SaveFerris> Kelen: wow, how circular... have fun! lol
<brohan> Redd: I have an x61, wireless worked before I switched out my hd to another computer for a presentation
<Redd> ﻿SebNaitsabes: erm ATI HD 2400 XT ( Itś a laptop. aceraspire 4920)
<brohan> And then suddenly eth0 became eth3
<Flannel> minerale: minerale try apt-cache search torrent make, and apt-cache search torrent create
<SebNaitsabes> Redd: is the ATI driver installed?
<brohan> and eth1 didn't exist any more
<Flannel> !enter | brohan
<ubottu> brohan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Kelen> SaveFerris: ok, thanks a lot ...
<mynetdude> bobstro, since last night there is now 191 updates lol... this will take an hour or so
<bobstro> mynetdude:  i pretty much just install them as they show up.
<mynetdude> if this works, I can breathe easier and not have to fiddle with creating folders and crap
<Redd> ﻿SebNaitsabes:im not so sure i just install ubuntu on my system and wanted to get stuff working. but im afraid if i go about looking for drivers, my xServer ain´t going to start up after installing it coz i have those kinds of problems on other computers
<SebNaitsabes> Redd: ah yes
<mynetdude> bobstro well I would too... but 8.0 was probably updated a few days ago so I would imagine all those updates since then
<ASULutzy> Redd: Well that's why we make backups of xorg.conf before we do stuff like that
<masterkiller> ahhh can someone point me in direction for "Big Desktop" howto on gutsy? (for ATI)
<greeg> hi folks.
<SebNaitsabes> Redd: well X can be fixed rather easilly now with hardy
<SaveFerris> anyone know why the "﻿Connect to 802.1x protected network" isn't an option in my Manual network configuration icon?
<SebNaitsabes> Redd:  if it happens
<SebNaitsabes> Redd:  you know on Grub the boot loader go recovery mode and then do fix X
<ASULutzy> Redd: Just do this sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_origbak
<Redd> ﻿SebNaitsabes: guys im using ubuntu studio at the moment
<Semyaza> anyone know if there's packages of subversion 1.5 available yet?
<vipester> should i wait a few weeks and hope that a bcm4328 entry is entered into the wifidocs?  im out of ideas...
<ASULutzy> Redd: and if it breaks just do sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf_origbak /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Semyaza> like... unofficial ones perhaps
<SebNaitsabes> Redd: I was recommended a program to make sure I had the correct Nivida driver installed that worked great for that, and it also does ATI, so I suggest you install the same program and try that
<Redd> ooouh okey ive done that tons of times last time but i forgot how to do it now... can you run through the steps and the lines that i amm supposed to type to restore x
<Redd> ﻿SebNaitsabes: ouh itś Envy?
<SebNaitsabes> Redd: use  envyng
<Redd> yeah used that before on my nvidia system.. will it work on ATI?
<Jack_Sparrow> vipester BCM43xx  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<SebNaitsabes> Redd:  yes seems it also does ATI
<greeg> i haven't built a PC in 6 years. Im a cis major (not that that means anything),  that wants to work at circuit city over the summer.  what hardware/specs should i spend most of attention to ?
<Kelen> SaveFerris: Hi, guys, i wanna change all kind of folder icons. what can i do for this if i got a icons package from gnome?
<bobstro> greeg:  selling the service plan.
<Jack_Sparrow> greeg networking..wifi,,  and video
<vipester> Jack_Sparrow, Ive tried that tutorial, no luck :(
<ogzy> hi all, i am using 8.04, when i tried the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i am not able configure video and monitor options, after the keyboard questions configuration ended up, how can i make the dpkg-reconfigure create the xorg.conf with the true video and monitor settings?
<Dusk_> hi there i have a problem with wireless. i have a laptop and a 1mbit internet connection. i can use the connection fully on wired connection but i have a low connection on wireless..how can this be happen??
<greeg> would tiger direct show me the light?
<Redd> ﻿SebNaitsabes: ok cool ill try it after updating my ubuntu.
<SebNaitsabes> Redd: from Gutsy?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dusk_ rt wireless card?
<Dusk_> Jack_Sparrow, yes rt73
<R0Y> Hello. ifconfig only gives some info about network config etc. No TCP stuff there. Anything else anybody can suggest?
<Redd> nono i mean just normal updates for the system coz i just installed ubuntu without internet connection.
<Jack_Sparrow> Dusk_ I dont know from personal experience.. but.. Networking: rt2500pci .. Speed issue: "force" the speed with sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M to get decent speed (by default i get 1MB/s)
<ASULutzy> R0Y: what exactly are you looking for? netstat -t shows all your active tcp connections
<bobbob1016> I installed gftp, but it is only going 100kbps, is there a hidden speed option or something?  My connection is rated for 700kbps.  I know it could be the server, I'm just not sure.
<praet> Kelen: System > Preferences > Appearance > Themes > Customize > Icons
<SebNaitsabes> Redd: ok
<R0Y> I want to EDIT the tcp parameters to tweak my connection speed.
<Dusk_> Jack_Sparrow, i will write sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M on terminal??
<SebNaitsabes> ROY: with Firefox?
<Redd> ﻿SebNaitsabes: thanks for the help people. will do soon. and also to the rest.
<Kirsch> hey guys, i'm trying to create a VPN server, i need some help, i read this documentation: http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=132029 and now i'm able to connect to the server, but i don't know much about how to route traffic from the server out, can anyone help?
<R0Y> No, not browser specific... i mean overal ...
<Jack_Sparrow> Dusk_ JUst passingon what someone said worked.. let me know if it does.. yes, use the terminal
<Kelen> praet: but all icons here is not i wanted.
<SebNaitsabes> Redd: yeah np good luck
<SebNaitsabes> Redd: no problem good luck
<Jack_Sparrow> roy what specifically does lsb_release -a in a terminal show you
<ASULutzy> R0Y: You can use ifconfig to edit things like MTU and other stuff... What exactly are you trying to change?
<Chandra_> buenas
<k1dugar> hello, in ubuntu 8.04 I use selinux, I want to install grub2 but selinux is PreDepends on Grub. But I have used in debian grub2 with selinux
<Kelen> praet: so i downloaded a icons package. but i don't know how to add them to here..
<Beererde> hi. when i play a flash video, firefox hangs for about 20 s completely, then it works. this does not happen when pulseaudio is running. but i don't want pulseaudio. what can i do?
<Dusk_> Jack_Sparrow, it worked like a charm
<mm1> I want to have dnsmasq and dhcp (client). For now, dhcp  overwrites /etc/resolv.conf, leaving out  dnsmasq.  Is there any solution, or do I have to hack a shell script (& go through man pages)?
<SebNaitsabes> which reminds me.   is there a good reason for me to get Grub2  or  should I just stay with legacy it works after all
<R0Y> I tried the ifconfig... it only showed netork config. Yes I do want to change stuff like TCP receive window, TTL, MTU etc.
<Dusk_> Dusk_, i will do everytime or just once?
<Dusk_> Jack_Sparrow,  i will do everytime or just once?
<NetEcho_> Hi I'm trying to install gDesklets and the install guide on the ubuntu forums says go to your gnome panel but I can't find a gnome panel anywhere
<masterkiller> any ati howto's for gutsy big desktop? (using compiz)
<ASULutzy> R0Y: man ifconfig
<Jack_Sparrow> Dusk_ I think you will need to do it each time or make a script and add it to the startup..  Cool eh
<SebNaitsabes> masterkiller:  got the correct ATI driver installed?
<masterkiller> yes
<Kelen> Is there anyone got idea for this problem for me? please!
<R0Y> type "man ifconfig" in terminal?
<SebNaitsabes> masterkiller: 100% sure?
<masterkiller> works fine in single, when i try to enable dual (prob doing it wrong) it just has it repeated on 2nd monitor
<Jack_Sparrow> roy what specifically does lsb_release -a in a terminal show you
<NetEcho_> how do I get to the gnome panel in ubuntu?
<ASULutzy> R0Y: Yes, that will give the manual page for ifconfig and show you all the things you can do with it
<k1dugar> SebNaitsabes:  grub2 has really cool futures one of it is life busybox I guess
<masterkiller> sebnaitsabes: not 100%
<zoldar> hello, after alsa stopped warking after some recent update, I've tried to replace it with oss. The change made surprisingly great difference (in plus) in sound quality. There's one problem though. When sound hits some high tones there'a a noticeable crackling. Something similiar happend in ALSA but it was because of PCM set to max. Any solutions for this ?
<SebNaitsabes> masterkiller: ok well then install this and try this  envyng
<Maxwell0983> ﻿I've a problem, when I boot up my computer it just stops at the login and says "Authentication failed".  How can I fix this, or how can I get my bookmarks out of .mozilla so that I can just format my system (less preferrable)
<Maxwell0983> ?
<SebNaitsabes> life busybox feature????
<knightwise> hey everyone , is there a support irc channel for ubuntu-ppc users ?
<tanner> wth is with the high IOwait time
<ASULutzy> R0Y: You can change mtu from there... I think to change ttl you need to do some trickier stuff,
<Jack_Sparrow> Maxwell0983 USe live cd to recover things you need..
<k1dugar> SebNaitsabes: sorry typo live busybox
<Jack_Sparrow> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<SebNaitsabes> what's that?
<vipester> well ill try this guide again, i will uninstall ndiswrapper and install from source this time
<Beererde> hi. when i play a flash video, firefox hangs for about 20 s completely, then it works. this does not happen when pulseaudio is running. but i don't want pulseaudio. what can i do?
<zoldar> forgot to mention the sound card model - X-Fi Xtreme Music
<ale_2_> ciao
<SebNaitsabes> what's live busybox?
<NetEcho_> how do I get to the gnome panel in ubuntu?
<Maxwell0983> Jack_Sparrow: I am trying, it won't let me access the folder.
<Jack_Sparrow> Maxwell0983 LIvecd wont let you read your installed setup.. have you mounted your hd installed partition?
<vipester> Jack_Sparrow, since Ive tried so many methods, do you think I should reinstall ubuntu to get a fresh install?
<knightwise> !busybox
<ubottu> Factoid busybox not found
<Maxwell0983> I cannot remember how to do that in shell...so no.
<jrib> NetEcho_: it's the panels at the top and bottom of your screen with the menu and time and stuff
<knightwise> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<SebNaitsabes> !grub2
<ubottu> Factoid grub2 not found
<Maxwell0983> wait, yes.
<Maxwell0983> It is mounted.
<Maxwell0983> w00t.
<NetEcho_> jrib, k
<k1dugar> SebNaitsabes: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BusyBox
<Jack_Sparrow> vipester the should work if you do a fresh install and have harline connection to the internet and do all your updates then enable restricted hardware
<Maxwell0983> So what should I do?
<Maxwell0983> It still won't let me use it?
<vipester> ok will try Jack_Sparrow , thanks a bunch
<masterkiller> sebnaitsabes: having a hard time finding docs on envying
<Jack_Sparrow> vipester create a sep /home.. it will make your future problems more manageable
<SebNaitsabes> k1dugar:  I don't see how that will be useful for me
<SebNaitsabes> masterkiller: it's a GUI program
<Maxwell0983> "failed to open .mozilla: permission denied"
<Jack_Sparrow> !who > Maxwell0983
<Maxwell0983> Grr.
<k1dugar> SebNaitsabes: grub2 is much advance then grub. it has lots of new features. you can use gfxboot other then usplash
<BigM> salve
<Maxwell0983> Jack_Sparrow: You can still obviously read what I wrote, any constructive suggestions.
<Maxwell0983> Salve!
<SebNaitsabes> k1dugar: what's  gfxboot?
<Maxwell0983> Potes dicere in latina?
<R0Y> Jack Sparrow, here's what lsb_release -a shows: No LSB modules are available.
<R0Y> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<R0Y> Description:	Ubuntu 8.04
<R0Y> Release:	8.04
<R0Y> Codename:	hardy
<FloodBot3> R0Y: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<raisefist> hey all , anyone here have an acer 5051 laptop ?
<k1dugar> !gfxboot
<ubottu> Factoid gfxboot not found
<SebNaitsabes> masterkiller: do this sudo apt-get install  envyng-gtk
<Jack_Sparrow> roy USe the pastebin.. dont paste into the channel
<vipester> what do you mean sep /home, Jack_Sparrow, doesnt all the installation stuff go into sys folders like /etc?
<R0Y> damn. sorry.
<doubled> is there some freeware program for using your electronic music keyboard ?
<Jack_Sparrow> vipester http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<steven_> Hello everybody
<doubled> ho
<doubled> hi
<Boopop> Hi all, can someone help me set up Ubuntu on my Macbook? I'm having issues with build-essential
<k1dugar> SebNaitsabes: graphical boot logos, introduced and developed by SuSE.
<celine> \join brecouilles
<AugCampos> Does any one try the ATI HD2400 PRO on 8.04
<R0Y> That link took me to a German (I think) site.
<SebNaitsabes> k1dugar: ok well sure normaly I would go Grub2, but  I haven't yet, since I am a bit worried that it will screw things up for me. here's why
<Boopop> I try some of the commands on the Ubuntu for Macbook help page and it tells me "E: Couldn't find package build-essential"
<Maxwell0983> ﻿I've a problem, when I boot up my computer it just stops at the login and says "Authentication failed".  How can I fix this, or how can I get my bookmarks out of .mozilla so that I can just format my system as when I try it says "permission denied" (less preferrable option)
<Jack_Sparrow> Boopop you need to enable the right repo for that..
<Jack_Sparrow> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Boopop> ah right, how do I do that?
<rogue_trader> does the ATI vs. compiz problem exist on other distributions as well?
<SebNaitsabes> k1dugar: since of  the ways my partitions are done now and what not.  I have  the Ubuntu /boot/Grub folder that is not used by Grub itself since it's on another parttion, but yes everytime it installs a new kernel it will update the menu.lst for that one.  and I have to edit my Grub partition manualley
<Boopop> Synaptic Package Manager?
<Jack_Sparrow> Boopop system..admin.. software sources and make sure main is enabled
<SebNaitsabes> k1dugar:  so menu.lst in the Ubuntu install gets updated, but I am actasully using another Grub on another partition
<steven_> Does there anyone know how to make the hp 6510b's  fingerprint work?
<Jack_Sparrow> Boopop then sudo apt-get update  then sudo apt-get install build-essential
<k1dugar> SebNaitsabes: if you install grub2 from synaptic for smooth  transitional
<SebNaitsabes> k1dugar: and I assume if I install Grub 2, it will update the Grub in Ubuntu that is not being used.  if that goes over my MBR with that Grub, well then fine, but if not well then
<raisefist> anyone have experience with acer laptops ???
<eago> hi.... anyone has an old colorpage scanner?
<stemount^> I do raisefist
<raisefist> mainly the wireless thats troubling me
<Boopop> Jack_Sparrow : Everything appears to be enabled under the "Ubuntu Software" tab - There's no option for that repository specifically
<eago> i have a colorpage sp2x and i'm wondering if is possible to make it run in ubuntu
<K`zan> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<masterkiller> sebnaitsabes: that is in gutsy repository? search comes up empty =/
<SebNaitsabes> masterkiller:  your on GUtsy?
<Maxwell0983> QUESTION: If I re-install Xubuntu, will I lose my bookmarks?
<Jack_Sparrow> Boopop gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<k1dugar> SebNaitsabes:  well you must have installed grub from within some os, else you can always fix it via live cd :P
<masterkiller> sebnaitsabes: yessir
<AugCampos> [Maxwell0983] Foxmarks
<raisefist> stemount^ : it seems my wifi wont work out ofthe box , it detects the atheros HAL but it doesnt connect to anything , is there something ive been doing wrong /??
<SebNaitsabes> masterkiller:  upgrade to hardy then do what I said
<masterkiller> ok
<albech> OMG Hardy has been out forever and they still havent fixed support for Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG :(
<jbroome> omg
<raisefist> lol its a driver issue
<stemount^> albech: eh
<stemount^> ?
<Boopop> Jack_Sparrow - Done that, what should I add to it?
<Ramzi> can anyone help me install my ATI All in wonder usb 2.0 tv tuner?
 * SebNaitsabes  Many wireless companies do not suppourt Linux, hence why a ton of wifi hardware does not just work with Ubuntu and other distros
<Jack_Sparrow> albech You mean Intel hasnt provided a driver
<AugCampos> cam some one recomend a good Graphics card for Ubuntu 8.04 (and low price)
<Maxwell0983> AugCampos:What are "Foxmarks"?
<albech> its been working flawless in 7.10
<SebNaitsabes> AugCampos:  just get a Nivida one or something
<Jack_Sparrow> Boopop It should be as simple as removing the # in front of the one for MAIN
<dfgas> how do i enable xdmcp?
<doubled> yeah nvidia cards work no problem :)
<AugCampos> [Maxwell0983] is a Firefox plugin
<SebNaitsabes> AugCampos:  and Ubuntu is good enough with pretty much any graphics card.  if you want effects though the 3D effects stuff you need something relitavily decant
<Fishscene> ok, so I'm trying to start Xserver on a Ubuntu 8 Livecd... and at the prompt, I type in "startx" and the output is it can't connect to xserver... there's no such process
<Fishscene> How do I start the Xserver process?
<dfgas> nm
<askand> ﻿Fishscene:  startx?
<stemount^> Fishscene: /etc/init.d/gdm start?
<k1dugar> Jack_Sparrow:  can you help with grub2 and selinux install on ubuntu 8.04. since selinux PreDepends on grub but on debian sid I use grub2 with selinux without any problem
<stemount^> or kdm
<dfgas> i remember how
<Jack_Sparrow> k1dugar no
<Fishscene> failed
<Maxwell0983> AugCampos: I cannot install it as I cannot access any of my firefox files.
<SebNaitsabes> k1dugar:  you said I can fix with the Live CD. so it is using the correct Grub for everything?
<dfgas> how do i add users to samba. is there a easy program to set that up and all the shares? if so what is it?
<Boopop> Jack_Sparrow - This is what it's got for main, I *think* - deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-security main restricted
<albech> so there much be some different way 8.04 handles drivers from 7.10
<Jack_Sparrow> Boopop yes...
<Boopop> no #
<Jack_Sparrow> Boopop then sudo apt-get update  then sudo apt-get install build-essential
<pucko-> what's new in grub2?
<AugCampos> [Maxwell0983] you can store your bkmarks online
<mrbrown> hi all
<mrbrown> !
<darkdelusions> Hi
<UbuntuProblems> Hi
<Jack_Sparrow> Boopop put the whole file in the pastebin
<R0Y> Hey Jack! I figured out that pasting stuff. Here's what lsb_release -a showed me: http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=m1473804a
<ffeynman> guys, how do i find out if my ubuntu (have it on a VPS) is 32 or 64 bit?
<tmapj> can here help me with virtual box?
<k1dugar> SebNaitsabes: the best way to fix it, edit fstab by mounting right boot partition as boot and then update
<jbroome> ffeynman: uname -a
<mrbrown> i have a strange problem with an atheros pci card (gigabyte ), could someone help me?
<SebNaitsabes> tmapj: yep maybe,  what's the issue
<adityag> hey i want to play games like counter-strike on ubuntu
<ffeynman> jbroome: thanks!
<SebNaitsabes> adityag: I think that might have a native Linux version
<tmapj> SebNaitsabes, i dont understand how to make a shared folder
<adityag> SebNaitsabes:  i have ubuntu 8.04
<k1dugar> pucko-: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/grub-2.en.html
<SebNaitsabes> tmapj: try the virtulbox channel
<Boopop> Jack_Sparrow - Hold on, just trying that last command now
<Jack_Sparrow> roy I dont know why your link is asking me to download a file.. that isnt how it is supposed to work
<donda> ﻿hey i want to play games like counter-strike on ubuntu
<Boopop> Jack_Sparrow - Looks like it's working, thanks!
<R0Y> It is a txt file.
<Jack_Sparrow> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<SebNaitsabes> donda:  that might have a native Linux version
<IndyGunFreak> adityag: linux isn't very good for gaming, it can be done, but you're best bet is to stick w/ linux native games
<Jack_Sparrow> Boopop great
<tmapj> SebNaitsabes, you dont know the answer?
<donda> ﻿SebNaitsabes:  i have ubuntu 8.04
<whik> i cant install regnum online
<UbuntuProblems> my grub boot stop working with an error 17 message. how do i fix it?
<rafiek> where can I find information about ubuntu sync with wm6
<whik> how do you install a bin file?
<adityag> whats w/ linux native games ?
<SebNaitsabes> adityag:  you don't know what native games means?
<Jack_Sparrow> whik How to install anything in Ubuntu: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<adityag> IndyGunFreak: dont u think we must introduce those games in linux ?
<whik> thanks jack sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<R0Y> Jack did you see the txt?
<adityag> SebNaitsabes: i guess those games like mines, nibble,chess right ?
<rafiek> hello world
<Jack_Sparrow> roy I dont know why your link is asking me to download a file.. that isnt how it is supposed to work
<IndyGunFreak> adityag: its not our decision, write the makers of the games.. would you try to play a windows game on a macintosh, if there was no macintosh?.. same idea... if software developers would make linux versions of their games, there would be no issue
<R0Y> http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=m1473804a
<R0Y> it is a text file.
<Zied> TOPIC
<ffeynman> guys, where could I find a good vimrc? does it come with ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm > UbuntuProblems
<SebNaitsabes> adityag:  lol well there are those, but in fact there are a lot of good native Linux games to
<R0Y> Opera should tell you that it is indeed a text file
<R0Y> or any other browser...
<rafiek> .msg
<Jack_Sparrow> roy read on how the pastebin is supposed to work
<IndyGunFreak> SebNaitsabes: there are good native linux games.. but what i was saying, his best bet was to stick w/ native linux games
<jrib> ffeynman: create one... google "dotfiles" if you want, but it's better to just create one with the options you want
<SebNaitsabes> yes and I was  asking if he knew what that meant
<k1dugar> UbuntuProblems: Try reading post #9 to solve your problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<ffeynman> jrib: ok...
<Jack_Sparrow> I am leaving to go see a movie.. play nice
<adityag> IndyGunFreak: i understand that....but we should make linux attractive to those game developers
<IndyGunFreak> SebNaitsabes: well i would certainly hope he did.
<R0Y> I just pasted the text into their pasting place and clicked send.
<LordOllie> Weird my pointer changes when I move it between monitors.
<IndyGunFreak> adityag: again, this is not "OUR" decision, if a software developer chooses to make a game for Windows, and not for Linux, what does "we" have to do with it,
<SebNaitsabes> some of the propritary games companies do their games for Linux, but the open source and free software community have done a load of games that are at the same kind of standard as the propritary sold for games
<welkin> can any one tell how to view the source code or vlc player????
<jengelh2> welkin: to view vlc, run vlc.
<erUSUL> welkin: dl the source from their website
<Freeaqingme_> I'm trying some stuff with the nfs userspace thing, is this the right place to ask a question about it?
<SebNaitsabes> in fact there have been a few articles on that recnetlly
<nand> welkin: apt-get source vlc
<Achoth_> welkin: The source is located on their website
<jrib> welkin: apt-get source vlc   if you want the source code for the package you get in ubuntu
<Dusk_Bey> Jack_Sparrow, no way sorry..it didn't work :(
<Jack_Sparrow> adityag Please take the comments and discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<adityag> i am quite addicted to linux.....i off-late i have started hating windows, but i cant miss on Counter-strike , and other similar games
<Rg12> re
<Jack_Sparrow> Dusk_Bey what didnt work
<Rg12> is there somehone so gentle to help me?
<adityag> Jack_Sparrow: okkkk
<UbuntuProblems> [R0Y]: <Jack_Sparrow>, i had downloaded linux server edition (without graphics) .. My Grub does not work. because of the 2 hard disks: linux and windows....
<Rg12> if you want to please query me
<jrib> Rg12: best to just ask the channel your question
<R0Y> Jack, sorry. Here it is: http://pastebin.com/m1473804a
<Dusk_Bey> Jack_Sparrow, wireless problem...
<Rg12> ok jrib thanks
<Dusk_Bey> Jack_Sparrow, let me search google :(
<graft> hi, my firefox is crashing with this line: Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dl-open.c: 623: _dl_open: Assertion `_dl_debug_initialize (0, args.nsid)->r_state == RT_CONSISTENT' failed!
<Rg12> i ahve a strange problem with a Gigabyte Pci Wireless card (Atheros chipset, 5212 or 5213, i'm not sure); if i put it into the slot and i power up my pc, ubuntu freezes saying "loading hardware drivers"
<Freeaqingme_> I mounted a nfs mount, and I'm able to browse through the files on the server from the client.  Whenever I try to edit/move a file however (using the client), I get the message that it's mounted ro, while my exports explicetely say to have it mounted rw. What could I be possibly missing?
 * SebNaitsabes  42 of  The Best Free Linux games:  http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20080510052539217/Games.html   42 more of the best free Linux games:  http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20080522164112313/Games-Part2.html  42 of the best commercial LInux games:  http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20080530054213402/CommercialGames.html
<Rg12> if i power up the pc without the card, and on the grub screen i put the card into the slot, then boot ubuntu, it works!
<Rg12> i really don't know what to do
<dtolj> Is there a package for PHP-MSSQL?
<kkathman> anyone here knowledgeable about samba and any file restrictions?
<chalcedony> Rg12: i'm sure thats frustrating.. have you checked with support for that card?
<Rg12> i'm not so newbie with unix system
<Rg12> support with gigabyte?
<Rg12> some kind of customer care?
<Rg12> i have thought about, i think that it could be some IRQ trouble
<jrib> Rg12: don't use enter to break up your thoughts as it makes it harder to follow what you are saying
<R0Y> Jack, u here?
<Rg12> but...why it works if i put the card after grub?
<Rg12> sorry jrib
<eze> any one can help me to upgrade mysql to the 5.0.51 version?
<Rg12> does anyone have some idea?
<graft> can anyone help me with this bug? my firefox is crashing with this line: Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dl-open.c: 623: _dl_open: Assertion `_dl_debug_initialize (0, args.nsid)->r_state == RT_CONSISTENT' failed! Google is unrevealing.
<Rg12> i've tried noapic nolapic noacpi ecc.. options on grub lines but it doesn't work
<welkin> can any one tell how to view the source code or vlc player????
<graft> err, no wait, now it works, for some reason
<DSpair> welkin, "apt-get source vlc"
<Rg12> i've took a look on bugtrac of madwifi
<erUSUL> welkin: i already told you; go to the website dl the sourcecode and use a text editor
<graft> except DNS lookup still doesn't work
<Rg12> chalcedony, no ideas?
<elitgio> 03c503c003ac03c103c703b503b9 03ba03b103bd03b503af03c2 03bd03b1 03bc03bf03c5 03c003b503b9 03c303c703b503c403b903ba03ac 03bc03b5 03c403b1 linux?????
<Kelen> lol,, i got it,, good way for change icons.  its so easyyyyy..
<jbroome> wtf
<erUSUL> Rg12: irqpoll ?
<LimCore> elitgio no
<Rg12> yes, already trie
<Rg12> *tried
<LimCore> !ch | elitgio
<ubottu> Factoid ch not found
<LimCore> !cn | elitgio
<ubottu> elitgio: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<R0Y> Jack_Sparrow, are you still here?
<LimCore> !jp | elitgio
<ubottu> elitgio: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<AugCampos> Sory query again i by a Asus EAH2400PRO (ATI HD 2400) and in some screen saver like tube the screen flick in the top and botton
<Rg12> the worst thing is that i've bought this card lookin' at madwifi wiki that says "works out of the box"
<graft> dangit... i wish i had a working web browser.
<graft> maybe i should download opera
<JC_Denton__> !cn | JC_Denton_
<ubottu> JC_Denton_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<JC_Denton__> !cn | JC_Denton__
<graft> !botabuse > JC_Denton__
<stemount^> !botabuse > stemount^
<LimCore> !botabuse > *
<stemount^> LimCore: that *was* attempted bot abuse
<stemount^> ;)
<R0Y> hmm... so much for etiquette.
<chalcedony> Rg12: i'm sorry, i'm good with google but not an expert with ubuntu
<Fishscene> How do I view a list of drives on the computer?
<stemount^> Fishscene: fdisk -l
<R0Y> I have to feed my cats. So bye everybody.
<SebNaitsabes> Fishscene: or  you can use GUI stuff like kdiskfree
<stemount^> enjoy R0Y
<LimCore> Fishscene: for example:  mount    or fdisk,   or gparted   or many other ways depending.
<eze> any one can help me to upgrade mysql to the 5.0.51 version?
<Maxwell0983> Mmm, cats.
<eze> any one can help me to upgrade mysql to the 5.0.51 version?
<R0Y> nothing 2 njoy...
<stemount^> Fishscene: GNOME Partition Editor is always a winner
<R0Y> see ya later
<SebNaitsabes> Fishsence: kdiskfree is a winner if you just want to see your partitions and how much space has been taken up and that
<UbuntuProblems> any one can help me with grub boot
<UbuntuProblems> ?
<NickGarvey> stemount^: wow, I never made the connection that that is what "gparted" stood for
<Fishscene> I can't install things
<blackvd> I can't remember which etc file i edit to set my default login manager i.e. kdm,gdm,xdm?
<Nathan406> Can someone tell me how to check my kernelt
<stemount^> NickGarvey: :)
<SebNaitsabes> Fishscene:  sure you can.  Synaptec package manager or in the terminal sudo apt-get program name
<Fishscene> I'm running Ubuntu 6? livecd (as Ubuntu 7 and 8 fail)
<AugCampos> Any ATI Expert??
<Nathan406> Can someone tell me how to check my kernel
<Fishscene> I'm trying to open up the Internal hard drive and copy files off onto a network share
<Redd> ﻿SebNaitsabes: Im finished with updating my system, and now i wanna try download envy. I´m downloading from the synaptic package manager.... whichone should i DL? thereś 3. Core, Gtk and Qt
<UbuntuProblems> ?
<UbuntuProblems> any one can help me with grub boot
<UbuntuProblems> any one can help me with grub boot?
<SebNaitsabes> Redd: just get the GTK one
<Redd> ouk okewill do
<erUSUL> !anyone | UbuntuProblems
<ubottu> UbuntuProblems: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<SebNaitsabes> Redd:  ,but you can get the QT/KDE one if you want as well
<welkin> DSpair>>>> how to edit it???
<sc0tt> im using ubuntu 8..can i remove a kernel i installed manually i.e. without using synaptic ?
<Tatt> UbuntuProblems    ??? yep
<SebNaitsabes> Redd:  GTK apps are Gnome apps and QT apps are KDE apps
<JC_Denton__> !vista | JC_Denton__
<DSpair> welkin, "vim file.c"
<Nathan406> ﻿Can someone tell me how to check my kernel
<Nathan406> type
<sc0tt> Nathan : uname -r
<SebNaitsabes> Nethan406: there is a basic command for that, but
<erUSUL> sc0tt: how did you instaled it? with a deb?
<Nathan406> thanks
<Redd> ouh yah saw what the packages contains
<whik> sorry but whats the command to join the off topic chat?
<Fishscene> ok so I found a program called "disks". I selected the hard drive and clicked "enable" the window flashes and the drive is still disabled
<erUSUL> whik: /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<lenswipe> [Issue] For some reason ubuntu keeps setting the default search domain to home in the network manager, and when it does that the internet doesnt work on my laptop, anyone know why>
<Fishscene> Drive round at : "/dev/hda1"
<SebNaitsabes> Nethan406: I don't remember it right now
<maix> hi, i have a little problem with the gpg agent. GPG_AGENT_INFO is /tmp/seahorse-A1a9aq/S.gpg-agent:6408:1 (6408 is seahorse-agent --execute x-session-manager), but if i sign something with gpg, it says
<maix>   can't connect to `/tmp/seahorse-cmqD97/S.gpg-agent': No such file or directory
<maix> (then it asks for the password itself and doesn't remember it)
<maix> if i try to verify a signature, it says
<maix>   gpg: waiting for lock (held by 7563 - probably dead) ...
<maix> that process does not exist.
<FloodBot3> maix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shingalated> how do I give something a uid and gid of nnn?
<sc0tt> erusul : i downloaded the latest stable source from kernel.org..and did all the steps to install it
<sc0tt> version is 2.6.25.7
<lenswipe> [Issue] For some reason ubuntu keeps setting the default search domain to home in the network manager, and when it does that the internet doesnt work on my laptop, anyone know why>
<whik> thanks
<erUSUL> sc0tt: the debian way or jus make; make install
<Mitsuo> i was trying to build some qt4 app... i have installed the packages and stuff.. now, the include is <qt4/QtGui/...> however the provided header files are <QtGui/...>, this makes compiling impossible, ow can i fix that?
<dts> could it be that old SSH keys are not working anymore because they are unsecure?
<UbuntuProblems> <Tatt> how can i comunicate with you? pvt or typing here?
<sc0tt> erusul : make , make install
<Tatt> UbuntuProblems:    type here
<welkin> nand jengelh2 erUSUL achoth jrib DSpair>>>>> how to edit a source code??
<welkin> DSpair>>>> its not coming....
<erUSUL> sc0tt: rm the files on /boot/ and the /lib/modules/$(uname-r) dir
<lenswipe>  [Issue] For some reason ubuntu keeps setting the default search domain to home in the network manager, and when it does that the internet doesnt work on my laptop, anyone know why?
<JC_Denton__> I've just bought a new laptop. Any advice on getting my MS tax back once it arrives?
<UbuntuProblems> <Tatt> ok ... typing....
<nand> welkin: use an text editor :)
<maix> shingalated, something=?
<maix> a file?
<Mr_Molez> hi, I have eth2 (wireless lan) and eth0 (wired lan) ubuntu is using eth2 as the default connection for the internet for some reason, is there any way to set it so eth0 is the default for internet access ?
<nomopofomo> does anyone know anything about the lame gstreamer plugin?
<SebNaitsabes> Nethan406: did a Google search and so:  uname -r
<erUSUL> welkin: with a text editor there are dozens on unix including vim emacs joe gedit kate nedit etc
<welkin> nand where to find the source file?? where will it be??
<nomopofomo> rather, does anyone know anything about the gstreamer plugin for lame?
<lenswipe> [Issue] For some reason ubuntu keeps setting the default search domain to home in the network manager, and when it does that the internet doesnt work on my laptop, anyone know why?
<Avenged-Revenge> is there anyway I can change the default location of icons on my desktop? I have conky set up on the top left but new icons always end up under it
<nand> welkin: as said before => apt-get source vlc. That will download the source code. Then edit it.
<lenswipe> [Issue] For some reason ubuntu keeps setting the default search domain to home in the network manager, and when it does that the internet doesnt work on my laptop, anyone know why?
<sc0tt> sc0tt
<welkin> where wil the source code download....?? nand
<lenswipe>  [Issue] For some reason ubuntu keeps setting the default search domain to home in the network manager, and when it does that the internet doesnt work on my laptop, anyone know why?
<nand> welkin: where you type the command
<psycon> hello all
<psycon> i have issues
<welkin> k... nand
<welkin> ill try
<maix> lenswipe, stop that
<welkin> nand ill try and then ill tel u
<psycon> i just installed 8.04 onto my pc and it wont let me install any programs
<shingalated> ﻿how do I give someone a uid and gid of "nnn(username)"?
<abelabel> from one moment to another, I've run into a problem on Ubuntu 7.10 - half an hour ago, I got a warning about low disk space on my boot partition and was taken to the login screen. Since that moment, resizing windows in Gnome takes me there, too, even after removing some old kernels using Synaptic (so the original space problem should be gone). Any hints on how to resolve this?
<psycon> like drivers for my wifi, or anything in the installer
<SebNaitsabes> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<psycon> says programs arent made for i386
<lenswipe> maix: its just that when nobody speaks to you, a guy starets to feel invisible, you know....
<nand> welkin: ok, Iet's take the problem at the root: why do you want to edit the source code of VLC?
<welkin> nand how to view a preinstalled programs source code?
<Mitsuo> i was trying to build some qt4 app... i have installed the packages and stuff.. now, the include is <qt4/QtGui/...> however the provided header files are <QtGui/...>, this makes compiling impossible, ow can i fix that?
<psycon> anyone seen this
<Pxrboy> hi. very quick question, ive been using Gnome for a while now and id like to try KDE, am i able to mearly install it?
<Yatas> will ubuntu play absolutely any video ??
<maix> lenswipe, maybe nobody knows an answer
<lenswipe> !psycon
<ubottu> Factoid psycon not found
<Yatas> such as ogg files
<rabidsnail> What kernel modules must be enabled to have v4l on hardy cli?
<welkin> nand just to try for the first time
<JavaUser459> hrllo
<psycon> yes lenswipe
<SebNaitsabes> Pxrboy:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<lenswipe> maix: k
<doubled> Yatas, yes it will download any codec needed
<JavaUser459> You want play a wormux?
<JFlash> does amd64 mean  is for any 64bit platform?
<lenswipe> psyco: nvm, i was just testing something
<Pxrboy> SebNaitSabes: thanks :)
<psycon> o
<psycon> damn
<JFlash> i run an intel core2duo
 * Yatas Pats doubled
<psycon> i thot u had an anser wfor me
<JavaUser459> My passworld is : cocotou
<shingalated> Pxrboy: sudo apt-get install kde4, if you want to try kde 4
<nand> welkin: when an application is installed, only the compiled source are installed. If you want to see the source, you will have to download them. And to do this, use the command apt-get source vlc
<lenswipe> !is not dammed well
<rabidsnail> Jflash: Amd64 includes intel
<Avenged-Revenge> anyone know how to change default icon locations on the desktop? looked through gconf-editor and couldn't find anything
<ubottu> lenswipe: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<doubled> im watching some naruto as we speak :)
<SebNaitsabes> Pxyrboy: that will intal KDE3 if you want KDE4 another package needds to be installed
<jrib> JavaUser459: we like to keep this channel dedicated to ubuntu support only since it is so busy.  Mind moving your discussion over to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<psycon> so has anyone seen this
<nand> welkin: or download directly on VLC's website
<JFlash> should i be downloadin software that is marked as  amd64 or x86?
<welkin> oh.... no only i know that nand.. thanks........
<psycon> where it wont install any program
<lenswipe> is there a channel where i can test things?
<psycon> its on a quadcore q6600
<UbuntuProblems> <Tatt> I had downloaded ubuntu server, last version. i make the install with only linux drive. Now i had plugged other hard disk with linux, i mounted it. when i tryed do boot on windows, a text appear at screen "starting up ..." and does nothing... after , i restart my pc, and i cant even load grub... have you any ideia?
<erUSUL> JFlash: deopends on the version you instaled
<psycon> intel dg33tl mobo
<Yatas> JFflash ?
<rabidsnail> JFlash: If you want flash player, use x86
<Yatas> it depends on ur architecture
<welkin> can u suggest me a simple source code which i can learn editing it for the first time nand??
<shingalated> ﻿how do I give someone a uid and gid of "nnn(username)"?
<machuidel> How can I start the network manager and let it connect to my preferred wireless network from the console, without logging into Gnome?
<KyleK> whats with hardy-updates
<sc0tt> erusul..u there ?
<KyleK> like is it pending updates to hardy or?
<nand> welkin: if you want to learn, VLC is not a first good example. It's pretty big. You can use some tutorials on the net (C / C++ / Python) or see a small application like... Cheese
<Tatt> UbuntuProblems: do you see a brief grub boot screen where you can press ESC  to enter grub menu?
<erUSUL> sc0tt: si
<erUSUL> sc0tt: yep
<psycon> when i run the live cd it detects mroe hardware than when it installs
<welkin> k....
<psycon> that is not right istn it
<welkin> k.. nand ill try and tel u the result
<Yatas> i will install ubuntu on a 1TB HDD then download alot of videos on it
<JFlash> got it: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64
<Pxrboy> shingalated: thanks also :) i think il try out the stable first, then go for the new shtuff
<Yatas> JFflash ? what is ur architecture ?amd64 or x86 ?
<UbuntuProblems> <Tatt> no i got error 17 before loading Grub
<psycon> grr
<nand> welkin: be aware that since you are beginning, coding can be really difficult. I strongly recommend you to start with some simple tutorial. C++ or python.
<lenswipe> can someone tell me something about ubuntu network manager....
<Tatt> UbuntuProblems:  do you have a live cd available?
<SebNaitsabes> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<KyleK> does hardy normall add the hardy-updates repo?
<Yatas> ubuntu network manager = you can hack U.S FBI or satellite with it and go by unoticed
<lenswipe> SebNaitsabes: no i need specific help with something...
<JFlash> how can i tell if i'm running ubuntu 64bit?
<Nathan406> Can someone tell me what are the sound default settings for ubuntu 7.04 for alsa
<Yatas> hmmm
<gordonjcp> JFlash: what does uname -a say?
<SebNaitsabes> JFlash: depends what version of Ubuntu you downloaded
<SebNaitsabes> JFlash: and installed
<NetEcho> !compiz-fusion
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Yatas> JFflash ? do you know what type of mother board ur using ?
<raisefist> look in system resources
<SebNaitsabes> JFLash: if it's the 1386 then your 32bit
<lenswipe> is anyone actually listening here?
<lenswipe> hello?
<JFlash> x86_64
<raisefist> 64 bit
<Yatas> ok
<pub>  is it possible to drop a .exe onto another .exe in ubuntu?
<Yatas> its 86
<Yatas> its x86
<psycon> how come mine detexted as amd64
<UbuntuProblems> <Tatt> hummm, no i have only ubuntu server image burned at cd-rom (http://www.ubuntu.com/products/WhatIsUbuntu/serveredition)
<psycon> when its intel
<Yatas> intel duo core
<SebNaitsabes> pub:  .exe  Windows?
<lenswipe> blip blop bloop banga o langa woof, nubby phraph 120000 ecklek oo loo a scap bibble de booble wop!
<jack64> !mirrors
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<lenswipe> hello?
<pub>  is it possible to drop a .exe onto another .exe in ubuntu, under wine
<Tatt> UbuntuProblems:  does it say  "Error 17, cannot mount the selected partition   ?  or similar
<SebNaitsabes> pub: drop?
<lenswipe> can i be listened to?
<raisefist> []D [] []V[] []D
<pub> yeah click on an exe and drag it over another
<Yatas> JFflash go for the x86
<lenswipe> TESTING TESTING!
<Nathan406> ﻿Can someone tell me what are the sound default settings for ubuntu 7.04 for alsa
<jrib> raisefist, lenswipe: do not do this here please
<raisefist> ok jrib
<lenswipe> jrib: im not im just trying to get someone to listen to me
<komputes> Does anyone know how to do Install Ubuntu on a USB stick, skipping step 3*, it seems the installer always tries to make "magic" happen in the background when an existing ubuntu instalation is on another hard disk drive. *Step 3 (physically disconnect all hard disk drives) from http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/04/14/ubuntu-804-usb-hard-drive-install/
<SebNaitsabes> pub:  I don't know what you mean by that, and probably everyone else here or nearlly everyone else
<jrib> lenswipe: ask a question...
<lenswipe> why does ubuntu automaticaly set the search domain to home on 7.10?
<raisefist> jrib: will my acer aspire wireless work in gutsy 32bit?
<lenswipe> how do i change that because it fouls miy internet up
<psycon> k fuck ubuntu then
<jrib> raisefist: ask the room, I have no idea
<SebNaitsabes> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<psycon> what is another good distro
<jrib> psycon: mind your language here please
<lenswipe> jrib: see
<psycon> graphically pleasing and whatnot
<SebNaitsabes> !psycon:  PC Linux OS
<ubottu> SebNaitsabes: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lenswipe> i do not need documentation
<lenswipe> i am having problems
<nomopofomo> I'm looking for some information regarding the gstreamer-lame package.
<lenswipe> real problems
<jrib> psycon: what is your issue?
<rudihawk> psycon try linux mint
<KyleK> komputes: i just had to edit my grub menu list for a USB hard drive
<SebNaitsabes> psycon: PC Linux OS
<Tatt> UbuntuProblems:  this is because the added disk has changed to BIOS disk order so grub cannot see the boot on the inteded disk.  you could run some commands to rectify if you can boot from the live cd or..............................
<psycon> jrib
<lenswipe> BIG problems
<UbuntuProblems> <Tatt> no, only error 17... i think it is config problem ...
<SebNaitsabes> pyscon: Fedora Core
<psycon> when i install it wont detect any hardware, or let me install any apps
<KyleK> komputes: like at the top (hd2,0) to (hd0,0) and then update-grub
<SebNaitsabes> pyscon: Open Suse
<rudihawk> pyscon: gentoo
<komputes> KyleK: yes i've tried that from the boot menu, but it still won't seem to boot
<SebNaitsabes> pyscon:  Freespire
<jrib> lenswipe: ask your question with the details on a single line and wait patiently.  There's no need for the commentary afterwards.  You just make it harder for people to get help
<[NuB2]DigiJo2> good evening guys
<rudihawk> psycon: openSuse
<meeper> how do I get ubuntu to actually bring a window to front instead of just flashing the icon in the app bar?
<komputes> KyleK: quite bizarre
<KyleK> komputes: try making use of tab completion to get the right stuff
<CorbinFox> psycon: is it just stopping at a black screen?  or how far into ubuntu is it progressing?
<lenswipe> my ubuntu internet doesnt work...
<Abhorcosm> Can someone help me set up my wireless?
<jrib> psycon: that doesn't make sense.  Are you having trouble actually installing ubuntu onto your computer or just having trouble installing software after successfully installing ubuntu?
<SebNaitsabes> psyscon: Puppy Linux :)
<lenswipe> my ubuntu internet doesnt work...
<meeper> Abhorcosm: there's plenty of tutorials on the web
<jpds> psycon is no longer among us...
<meeper> lenswipe: that's nice. provide more information
<Abhorcosm> I really can't figure it out, my router works, but its not cnnecting
<[NuB2]DigiJo2> anyone ever tried to install ubuntu on an asus eeepc? i got some problems
<lenswipe> meeper: it keeps setting the search domain to home, and when it does the internet doesnt work
<machuidel> How can I disable compiz from the console? Ubuntu installed with compiz enabled by default and it freezes my machine.
<komputes> KyleK: that's right! you're awesome, thanks for reminding me
<KyleK> np
<lenswipe> meeper: it just wont connect properly
<SebNaitsabes> machuidel: console I don't know, but the GUI sure.  system preferences desktop effects
<Tatt> UbuntuProblems:  try going here and getting grub on a floppy which you could use to reconfigure you grub setup.   you may need to know which disk your /boot is on (hd0) etc....                  ..............http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<UbuntuProblems> <Tatt> humm where i can downlaod the live cd to fix ths problem?
<NetEcho> !emerald
<ubottu> Factoid emerald not found
<lenswipe> !meeper
<ubottu> Factoid meeper not found
<Boopop> Can someone help me with the brightness on my Macbook? I press the F1 or F2 keys, the brightness control shows up but nothing happens
<lenswipe> meeper:///
<SliMM> how can i get freetype library to go with php5-cli, the ones in the repository don't work, and "freetype" does not exist (although it is referred to)
<SliMM> ?
<DigiJo_Linux_beg> well it seems i cant get wifi to work and a few other things
<Boopop> (and the bar is emtpy despite my screen appearing to be on full brightness)
<lenswipe> fuck it, ill sort it myself...
<machuidel> SebNaitsabes: The problem is that I cannot log into gnome without it locking up (it starts compiz by default). But I just found a solution. I'll just log into a xterm session and disable it using the gnome appearance pref from there ;)
<machuidel> tnx
<Boopop> Jack_Sparrow - Got my wireless working =D First time I've managed that
<stemount^> :)
<Tatt> UbuntuProblems: try going here and getting grub on a floppy which you could use to reconfigure you grub setup. you may need to know which disk your /boot is on (hd0) etc.... ..............http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<UbuntuProblems> <Tatt> ok, thanks for helping me. I have downnloaded this software, and i think it gonna be work. Thank you very much!
<t_> I just installed Ubuntu (Hardy Heron) perfectly, except the PCI BIOS Bug when I boot. But after 5 min of use, the system start to crash. I cant open files (Unable to start child process) and I cant do anything ... And the icons start to disappear.
<jtmoney> who do i contact if i found an error with ubuntu documentation?
<KyleK> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<jpds> !bug | jtmoney
<ubottu> jtmoney: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<KyleK> jtmoney: try the bug tracker maybe?
<jtmoney> okay, thanks
<Herlaziness> hello all how do I find out what locale I am using, for reporting bugs?
<jpds> jtmoney: and try #ubuntu-doc too
<Jonnnan> Selam
<erUSUL> Herlaziness: echo $LANG
<Jonnnan> Türkçe bilen var mı?
<Herlaziness> erUSUL: thanks!!!
<ifireball> Herlaziness: ron "locale" from the command line
<KyleK> Herlaziness: for some reason I typed locale and it tells me im using posix odd
<ifireball> Herlaziness: run*
<Mo> i'm debating between the 64 bit version and the 32....which is better?
<luke_> hello
<Jonnnan> hello luke:)
<SebNaitsabes> 32bit version is usaully better people say
<SebNaitsabes> ,because there are issues here and there with 64bit
<jrib> Mo: if you need 64bit for some reason, use 64bit.  Otherwise, use 32bit
<Herlaziness> thanks ifireball and KyleK!!
<Flannel> !tr | Jonnnan
<ubottu> Jonnnan: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Mo> is there anything that the 32 bit version can do that the 64 version cannot?
<Jonnnan> thanks
<jrib> Mo: yes
<Yatas> herlaziness ?? what about me ?? you didn't thank me ?
<Yatas> what the hell man ?
<Flannel> Mo: closed source stuff tends to bemore abundant on 32 bit (flash, etc)
<luke_> does any one know what file the screen resolution data is in on ubuntu 8.04
<KyleK> Mo: 64bit has gotchas like flash is slightly harder to make go, issues with wine maybe?
<Mo> cool, thanks for your help everyone,  i'll use 32 then
<enneth> I want to remove one of my internalt harddisks, but when I do GRUB says "No such partition" (error #22 I think). The OS is not installed on this disc, but on my 750 GB harddisk. The swap partition is on the harddisk I am trying to remove. Could that be the reason why it won't boot when it's removed? Do I just reinstall grub on the OS partition?
<Yatas> anytime Mo
<Yatas> anytime
<KyleK> luke_: like running xrandr or looking at the X org conf? /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<reddragon> hi there! anyone good with configuring sound in here ? i can't set up my 5.1 speakers to work, get only 2.1 sound. any help would be nice (tried alot of forums and googling)
<enneth> disc = harddisk *
<luke_> thanks
<luke_> i will try it
<keith4> /quit
<KyleK> enneth: swaps not the problem grub is before swap
<KyleK> keith4: lol
<keith4> hmm
<keith4> odd
<KyleK> dont ctrl+enter?
<keith4> i sweat that used to work
<keith4> swear, even
<enneth> KyleK: Then how come it not want to boot when the harddisk is unplugged? Does GRUB require that all disks that were plugged in at install are plugged in?
<keith4> enneth: removing a disk could have changed the disk order, as grub sees them
<Simulous> hey. can anyone tell me how i apply icons ive downloaded in to emerald theme manager. I got em from gnome-look.org and i get a .tar file which doesnt import (Im kinda new to linux) It took me a while to get my display drivers ready and install beryl.
<keith4> for example, if you took out hd0, what used to be hd1 might now be hd0
<luke_> Section "Screen"
<luke_> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<luke_> 	Device		"Configured Video Device"
<luke_> 	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
<luke_> 	Defaultdepth	24
<luke_> 	SubSection "Display"
<FloodBot3> luke_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sergeant_Pony> lol
<Andeh> i have no sound in audacity
<enneth> The disk order is just as it is listed using fdisk -l, right?
<SebNaitsabes> Andeh: no sound in audacity what about music and video players?
<enneth> So the first disk listed is hd0?
<luke_> what should i change in this
<luke_>  Section "Screen"
<luke_>   Identifier "Default Screen"
<Andeh> SebNaitsabes: Just audacity.'
<luke_>   Device  "Configured Video Device"
<luke_>   Monitor  "Configured Monitor"
<FloodBot3> luke_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<luke_>   Defaultdepth 24
<SebNaitsabes> Andeh: maybe it's to do with pulseaudio
<Sergeant_Pony> they never learn
<Andeh> SebNaitsabes: It is.
<JFlash> hi, im running heron and i got virtualbox as a .deb from sun.  what should I do with this file?
<SebNaitsabes> Andeh:  well then  killall pulseaudio
<Andeh> um
<Andeh> SebNaitsabes: I have Virtualbox running on pulseaudio
<Andeh> SebNaitsabes: :/
<SebNaitsabes> Andeh: with which guest OS?
<Andeh> Winxp
<SebNaitsabes> Andeh: killall pulseaudio is only a temporey thing
<enneth> Is there a way of identifying which disk is hd0, hd1 and hd2?
<SebNaitsabes> Andeh: it won't stay like that
<SebNaitsabes> Andeh: your next boot or re boot or yeah will mean pulseaudio is running again
<Andeh> okay
<Andeh> i did that
<SebNaitsabes> Andeh: now try audacity
<SebNaitsabes> Andeh: for sound
<Andeh> Nothing has changed :/
<teamz> anybodu here using tf-b4rt ?
<jtmoney> this is stupid, but i screwed up my apache config, so i rm -rf'd /etc/apache2 and apt-get removed apache2, and apt-get installed apache2... however, the default configuration was not reinstalled with apache2... how can i force this to happen?
<luke_> what do i change to make res 1024x764
<NetEcho> has anyone gotten AWN working?
<airstrikeivanov> jtmmoney: sudo apt-get remote apache2 --PURGE
<SebNaitsabes> Andeh:  hummmmmm well  of course really you should be using the native Linux version of audacity, but as a tempory thing you could have it in your VM
<Flare183> NetEcho: yes
<Andeh> SebNaitsabes: I AM using the native linux version of audacity
<Andeh> SebNaitsabes: I never said it was in the guest :P
<JC_Denton__> RAdams: there's this I found: http://www.linux.com/articles/59381
<Twan> Wow. I updated 8.04 with all 115 or so updates, and now my network configuration doesn't work (I have no Internet, and am not allowed to change the configuration), and I can't change the resolution.
<Flare183> !awn | NetEcho
<ubottu> NetEcho: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<NetEcho> Flames how do you start the object dock
<SebNaitsabes> Andeh:  yes and since I can't really help you get your sound work with the native,  I gave another suggestion
<NetEcho> I have it installed and everything
<jtmoney> airstrikeivanov: thanks
<phinky> haiii
<NetEcho> just can't find anything to start the object dock
<reddragon> hi there! anyone good with configuring sound in here ? i can't set up my 5.1 speakers to work, get only 2.1 sound. any help would be nice (tried alot of forums and googling)
<SebNaitsabes> redderagon: ah yes hardware sound issues
<Andeh> SebNaitsabes: Oh, i thought the point of what you said was that i shouldnt be running it in vm
<Andeh> :/
<Andeh> bleh. anyone else?
<airstrikeivanov> jtmoney: the --purge option removes all configurations and such from the packages. You can then reinstall and it will set up new defaults.
<SebNaitsabes> Andeh: I said you can run it in the VM if you want, but really you should start getting away from Windows more :)
<jtmoney> airstrikeivanov: okay, and i ran "apt-get install apache2" and it did not install the files in /etc :(
<Andeh> SebNaitsabes: MSN.
<Andeh> SebNaitsabes: :)
<airstrikeivanov> jtmoney: Try: sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<jlewis_> could someone help me get ubuntu to read my bluetooth usb?
<SebNaitsabes> Andeh: Windows Live Messenger?
<airstrikeivanov> jtmoney: That is how it is installed with the Server edition distro.
<Twan> I updated 8.04 with all 115 or so updates, and now my network configuration doesn't work (I have no Internet, and am not allowed to change the configuration), and I can't change the resolution.
<Andeh> SebNaitsabes: And its lovely handwriting tool.
<shingalated> ﻿Can anyone make any sense of this?  http://pastebin.com/d71a222d2 I am trying to install sun's version of Citrix and the installer is telling me that the users / groups are not set up correctly.
<SebNaitsabes> Andeh:  you could try audacity in Wine as well :)
<Andeh> SebNaitsabes: Eww
<SebNaitsabes> Andeh: also Windows Live Messenger apparnatlly works well in Wine 1.0
<Andeh> SebNaitsabes: It's buggy enough on linux!
<airstrikeivanov> Hey JC_Denton_, my native DX works! No sound, and the maps are broken, but the game ittself starts natively now.
<SebNaitsabes> Andeh: not tryed yet myself
<enneth> Is it possible to edit the disks listed in GRUB? Like removing one.
<bdog> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Andeh> SebNaitsabes: Ive missed a lot in the 4 months i was offline
<SebNaitsabes> Andeh:  the WIne you get from Ubuntu repo is an older one, but no Wine 1.0 is much better
<SebNaitsabes> Andeh: the instructions are on the Wine site for getting Wine 1.0 and it is much better now
<airstrikeivanov> Andeh: I recommend using the latest possible version of Wine. You can get easy install instructions from the Wine site.
<SebNaitsabes> Andeh: it's worth another try
<airstrikeivanov> Andeh: The latest version has a lot of bugfixes and new DLL files and such.
<Mo> i'm installing and it freezes while trying to creat ext3 file system for / in partition #1 of scsi7
<ipod_touch> i would love to have it so that grub doesn't come up and i'm able to boot up Ubuntu automatically
<Mo> any ideas what this could be?
<Oli```> I recommend compiling Wine with sudo checkinstall (instead of sudo make install) so it installs as a deb (and can then be replaced by a repo version if they update before you)
<airstrikeivanov> ipod_touch: Impossible. A boot manager is REQUIRED for any OS to start.
<hacksilber> hi hi
<SebNaitsabes> Andeh:  this is how it should be for Windows apps in Linux.  run them in Wine, if no luck even after messing around and really got to have that app fine  an XP VM
<jtmoney> airstrikeivanov: ahh, it was apache2.2-common that had the files
<jtmoney> thank you
<airstrikeivanov> jtmoney: Ah, no problem.
<shingalated> airstrikeivanov, yes, but there is a way to make it come up for only a second, no?
<airstrikeivanov> jtmoney: It took me forever to fix the same problem.
<ipod_touch> i have a windows boot manager for me to start ubuntu
<airstrikeivanov> shingalated: I believe so.
<ipod_touch> what i don't want is that timer that comes up before Ubuntu boots up
<airstrikeivanov> ipod_touch: Bad idea. I recommend using GRUB if you have bboth Linux and Windows.
<shingalated> I think it is in /boot/grub/menu.lst somewhere
<airstrikeivanov> Yeah, I'm not too sure. I normally don't mess with the boot manager.
<shingalated> the delay before booting the defualt OS
<ipod_touch> well the thing is, Wubi doesn't install with grub coming up when the computer first turns on
<shingalated> oh...it's wubi
<shingalated> then I have no idea
<meeper> anybody know how to make ubuntu actually bring a window to the front instead of just flashing its icon?
<ajopaul> can i ask a evolution related query here? or is there any other appropriate place?
<ipod_touch> click it
<erUSUL> Oli```: why compiling when you have the "official" winehq repo for ubuntu ??
<SebNaitsabes> ajopual:  Evoloution why not just use Mozilla Thunderbird instead?
<welkin> nand r u there.....
<airstrikeivanov> ajopaul: Go ahead, Evolution is an Ubuntu-supported program.
<meeper> ipod_touch: I'd like it to come to the front automatically...
<Twan> I updated 8.04 with all 115 or so updates, and now my network configuration doesn't work (I have no Internet, and am not allowed to change the configuration), and I can't change the resolution.
<ipod_touch> Thunderbird is just so...ugly
<SaveFerris> does anyone know why the "﻿Connect to 802.1x protected network" doesn't show up in my network configuration?
<ipod_touch> oh
<SebNaitsabes> ipod_touch: lol that's what themes are for?
<nand> welkin: you got some tutorial?
<ipod_touch> thats true
<ipod_touch> but i would like a theme similar to firefox 3
<SebNaitsabes> which FIrefox 3?  Gnome look XP or Visduh?
<ipod_touch> Vista
<welkin> ya nand i got new ideas..... the first one is to study c and c++ completely
<SebNaitsabes> indeed having a Firefox 3 theme for Linux for Firefox and Thunderbird that looks like Visduh's and another one that looks like XP's  would be pretty good
<ajopaul> i already have a gmail configured on it, its been long since i installed it on ubuntu, now any new accounts i add the mails are fethced to the global inbox folder
<ajopaul> and not to a seperate one like i have for gmail.
<SebNaitsabes> in fact there is a Firefox 3 Visduh or XP look for Firefox 2
<zifth> hi, I am using Xubuntu, I have ff3, installed flash. But still cannot watch youtube and other flash icons.
<bdog> anyone know about mp3s being distorted in ubuntu?
<SaveFerris> zifth: So what does ff say when you go to youtube?
<shingalated> ﻿Can anyone make any sense of this?  http://pastebin.com/d71a222d2 I am trying to install sun's version of Citrix and the installer is telling me that the users / groups are not set up correctly.
<nand> welkin: that's a good one. Good luck, you will have a few months to learn and start doing great things
<luke_> what comand can change my res
<zifth> SaveFerris: it doesn't say anything, it just not plays. I mean nothing is on the display. Just WHITE.
<welkin> nand wats ur age and wat r u doing in ur life??
<X-tremAl_Raven> got acpi problem:
<X-tremAl_Raven> modprobe acpi
<X-tremAl_Raven> WARNING: Error inserting processor (/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/kernel/drivers/acpi/processor.ko): No such device
<SebNaitsabes> luke_: just do it in the GUI?  system preferences screen resoloution
<X-tremAl_Raven> FATAL: Error inserting acpi_cpufreq (/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/acpi-cpufreq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<meeper> man this is so annoying. why would anybody imagine this should be the default
<meeper> hmm
<SaveFerris> zifth: idk sry
<zifth> ok
<zifth> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<graft> dangit... is it too much to ask that i have a browser that isn't full of bugs and crashes all the time?!
<nand> welkin: 22, I'm the Ubuntu brainstorm developer
<Twan> I updated 8.04 with all 115 or so updates, and now my network configuration doesn't work (I have no Internet, and am not allowed to change the configuration), and I can't change the resolution.
<SebNaitsabes> graft: which browser?
<welkin> nand wat is brainstorm developer
<logan_> hi, my screen only goes up to 800x600 so its really small...how do i change it so it can go higher?
<SebNaitsabes> logan_:  try  system prefrences screen resoloutoin
<andycas> Is it possible to use 2.6.25.7 kernel with ATI fglrx? I just did a distro reinstall because it kept giving me white screen of death, only way to get it to work was to use vesa but that is unacceptable!!
<SebNaitsabes> andycas: graphics card issue?
<nand> welkin: just a software developer :)
<logan_> SebNaitsabes: the 800x600 is the highest it goes
<andycas> SebNaitsabes: Its more like a driver fault
<welkin> k... can u suggest me wat r the languages i need to study to built an os completely by me??
<dfgas> how do i get my wireless networking to log on to my network and give me a static ip right away
<dfgas> without having to login
<welkin> k... can u suggest me wat r the languages i need to study to built an os completely by me?? nand
<SebNaitsabes> andycas:  yes that's what I meant what type of graphics card?
<andycas> SebNaitsabes: I posted some xorg logs and it was having some sort of buffer errors
<Twan> Assembler
<andycas> SebNaitsabes: Xpress1150
<SebNaitsabes> andycas: so it's not Nivida or ATI?
<daigorobr> dfgas: you should edit /etc/networking
<graft> SebNaitsabes: opera, right now... but konqueror for kde4 is a mass of bugs, and firefox won't resolve DNS for me
<zifth> hi, I am using Xubuntu, I have ff3, installed flash. But still cannot watch youtube and other flash icons. I installed the 3 pluggins which it asked me to install but still its not working
<graft> SebNaitsabes: so i can't browse with anything but lynx, basically
<SebNaitsabes> graft:  try Galeon and Epiphany :)
<ubuntuguy-bz> what do i do if i accidently deleted /etc/init.d/network ?
<nand> welkin: I'd say first that building your own OS is just irreaslistic :) But you should really start by learning C. C is a subset of C++, so it's better to start by it.
<SebNaitsabes> graft:  altough maybe they sort of use FIrefox, but try them anyway
<andycas> SebNaitsabes: ofcourse its an ati card, i wouldnt use flgrx then
<andycas> SebNaitsabes: fglrx*
<airstrikeivanov> Agreed
<airstrikeivanov> fglrx is horrible
<daigorobr> dfgas: like in here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<welkin> nand i know that is tough.... but i just want to know tat..... is c and c++ is enough??
<SebNaitsabes> andycas: ok so install this  envyng-gtk
<ajopaul> i already have a gmail configured on evolution, now any new accounts i add the mails are fethced to the global inbox folder instead of its seperate folder like gmail's
<nand> welkin: it will be difficult because you will have to learn much (read, a few months) before doing very simple things. But once you start to get it, it's wonderful :)
<SebNaitsabes> andycas:  or if you want the KDE one  envyng-qt
<graft> SebNaitsabes: yeah those don't work, same bug as firefox is crippling them, whatever it is
<nand> welkin: with C/C++, you can basically do whatever you want.
<joetheodd> I put [ 0 2 * * * apt-get dist-upgrade -y ] in root's crontab, but for some reason it's not working every night at 2AM. Can anyone see a problem?
<welkin> nand where r u frm??
<andycas> SebNaitsabes: envyng didnt work with the custom built kernel, kept giving me DRI errors because the kernel does not have fglrx module compiled in it
<SebNaitsabes> graft:  could just be simpally a currupted profile
<mcclarren> hey, guys.I need to get a serial port working in Ubuntu for Dosemu. Running lshw shows "serial UNCLAIMED" What does this mean, and how do i resolve it?
<SebNaitsabes> andycas: ok I can't help then
<Yatas> is ubuntu better in playing almost any videos in comparing to windows ?
<airstrikeivanov> Yatas: Yes. As long as you have the right codecs.
<graft> SebNaitsabes: nah, i've deleted my profile a billion times
<Yatas> right codecs ?
<hacksilber> Yatas, videos require codecs to play, same concept in windows
<airstrikeivanov> Yatas: Just like in Windows, to play certain formats you require the right software to be able to display the content.
<daigorobr> andycas: you should read /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see what is wrong with it.
<Yatas> shouldn't ubuntu be doing that for me while i sit back ?
<airstrikeivanov> Yatas: If you try to play a video without the proper codecs, Ubuntu will ask you to find them to install.
<hacksilber> Yatas, ubuntu will go out and find the codecs for you if you don't have them to start with
<airstrikeivanov> It DOES NOT do it automatically.
<andycas> Just one question, will the opensource radeon driver support 3d acceleration (compiz)?
<SebNaitsabes> !multimedia
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<hacksilber> Yatas, linux in general is better for video given less overhead on the operating system
<Yatas> ahh good
<daigorobr> andycas: for your board, I think it should.
<graft> andycas: if it works on your card, it will
<Yatas> thats  what i wanted to hear
<crdlb> andycas: not on that card
<X-tremAl_Raven> Got no acpi support after latest packet upgrade. What to do?
<graft> andycas: what's your card?
<andycas> graft: ATI Xpress 1150
<airstrikeivanov> Hm, odd, I can't delete the mounted ISO I just mounted.
<airstrikeivanov> I mounted it to ~/.mount and now I can't empty the .mount folder.
<airstrikeivanov> Keeps saying "Read-only file system", even when I sudo it.
<meeper> I guess there's no way to do it. This is terrible.
<mynetdude> yay... FF3/google work for me now too
<RxDx> does ubuntu still have the problem that reduces the HD life-time?
<meeper> Anybody know how to get gnome/metacity to actually bring a window to the front instead of just flashing its icon in the appbar?
<daigorobr> airstrikeivanov: maybe because it is read-only. don't isos get mounted like normal cds?
<airstrikeivanov> I mounted a Starcraft ISO
<airstrikeivanov> Normally when I do this it lets me delete it to mount the Brood Wars expansion
<MrKeuner> hi all, has Ubuntu switch to some different updating policy. I do not remember installing that much updates in feisty. Don;t get me wrong i am happy with frequent updates, just curious
<mcclarren> anyone able to assist with a serial port? Seems Ubuntu recognizes it, but it is not enabled.
<daigorobr> Wait a sec... But did you unmount it successfully?
<airstrikeivanov> No
<mynetdude> anybody know if linux supports dualview desktop extension on dual monitors? I know it can clone for sure
<airstrikeivanov> I use gnome-mount and click Unmount and it doesn't unmount
<mynetdude> well at least gnome ubuntu
<daigorobr> mynetdude: which gfx board?
<mynetdude> daigorobr I don't remember exactly, its an ATI mobility
<daigorobr> airstrikeivanov: maybe sudo umount ~/.mount
<airstrikeivanov> "Device is busy"
<Timi> So, I've heard that the new iPods don't work well with ubuntu, is this true?
<airstrikeivanov> Odd, but Wine isn't running anymore....
<daigorobr> mynetdude: I got dualhead working with the open source drivers in an xpress200m, flawlessly.
<daigorobr> airstrikeivanov: i hate when this happens. there is something still using your iso.
<airstrikeivanov> How can I find out what it is?
<airstrikeivanov> Cause the INstall.exe/Wine program ended a while ago.
<daigorobr> mynetdude: but can't help 'cause my ati laptop is home.
<mynetdude> daigorobr AFAIK I can get ubuntu to clone what i see on the laptop on an external display, but what about extending the desktop rather than cloning?
<welkin> nand any way thanks a lot.............. bye bye\'''''''''''''''''
<daigorobr> mynetdude: skim the net for xrandr tutorials.
<daigorobr> airstrikeivanov: usually i give up when it happens.
<mynetdude> daigorobr ok, well I was just wondering if it could... I'll have to try it and see what it does by default first
<airstrikeivanov> daigorobr: How do I find out what's using the ISO? I need to mount the next disk.
<SaveFerris> any ideas on why the "﻿Connect to 802.1x protected network" doesn't show on my network configuration (Hardy)
<daigorobr> airstrikeivanov: apparently there is a way to find it through ps.
<daigorobr> airstrikeivanov: but i am not that advanced to help you now.
<stutter> i have a bash script that i'm using to start, stop, and restart my synergy client. start and stop work, but restart just kills the process and doesn't start a new one - can someone take a look? http://pastie.textmate.org/private/eebi0ke3y6sh9govxtwczg
<daigorobr> mynetdude: what are your screens?
<airstrikeivanov> Ah, no wonder
<airstrikeivanov> dbus-launch --autolaunch
<airstrikeivanov> It's trying to autolaunch a Windows CD
<daigorobr> airstrikeivanov: there it is. congrats.
<mynetdude> daigorobr what do you mean? I just have the laptop which is a 15" TFT and a 19" LCD monitor
<Gohalien> Socorro =) todos los iconos de mi escritorio desaparecieron, reinicié y siguen sin aparecer, pero la carpeta "Escritorio" esta todo ok y se ven las cosas
<mynetdude> gonna try it here in a sec
<jpds> !es @ Gohalien
<ubottu> Factoid es @ gohalien not found
<jpds> !es | Gohalien
<ubottu> Gohalien: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<adv> how can i start networkmanager from the cli
<koki__> hello there
<NetEcho> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Gohalien> Oops sorry, didnt realized I joined #ubuntu not #ubuntu-es
<jlewis_> someone, how do I save a modified file in  nano /etc/default/bluetooth?
<NetEcho> !compiz-fusion
<ajopaul> i already have a gmail configured on evolution,  now any new accounts i add the mails are fethced to the global inbox folder instead of its own folder
<koki__> i need some shell help, i connected a HDD, but i don't know under what name it is in /dev/, what command should i use to list all partitions on all disks ?
<ajopaul> koki__, sudo fdisk -l
<koki__> thanx
<Gohalien> Help, all the icons on my desktop disappeared, I rebooted and they still missing, but is everything ok in the folder "Desktop", all the files I had are there.
<daigorobr> mynetdude: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2
<amine> السلام عليكم
<apophis> wow arabic letters ;D
<daigorobr> Gohalien: maybe nautilus (given it is gnome) isn't running in bg.
<Yatas> so how are you guys doing on ur ubuntu huh ??
<Yatas> everything good huh?
<apophis> lovely
<Gohalien> daigorobr, yes, I use gnome
<Yatas> great great
<koki__> ajopaul: it only lists mounted filesystems
<amine> I need Proxy
<daigorobr> Gohalien: So try to check if nautilus is running.
<amine> Help me please
<Yatas> you need proxy ??
<amine> Proxy
<ajopaul> koki__, df -h lists mounted ones, fdisk lists both..
<Yatas> get the proxy searcher program
<koki__> oh
<Yatas> it searches for proxies
<Gohalien> daigorobr, nautilus is running
<dmacnutt> is that anything like the left handed pie scraper?
<Gohalien> daigorobr, even right click on desktop isnt working
<ashgarg> can somene help me with an ubuntu query?
<apophis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ashgarg> okay here goes
<X-tremAl_Raven> The latest package upgrade is a total shit!!!
<X-tremAl_Raven> Now my laptop can't get onfo about batteries, can't switch CPU frequency, can't shutdown gracefully AND! my wireless isn't working!!! Shit!!!
<X-tremAl_Raven> *info
<ashgarg> i have a dual boot machine running mac os x and ubuntu. i'm trying to backup all the files from both operating systems but my hard drive isn't picked up when i boot into the Mac OS. is there any way I can access all the files in the Mac OS through ubuntu, just to copy?
<ipod_touch> Can you just use an external hard drive?
<apophis> what you mean by not "picked up" ? you mean you dont see it under ubuntu?
<daigorobr> Gohalien
<macmouse> ashgarg: you need to get a ext3 reader app
<ashgarg> I'm trying to copy the files onto an external hard drive. The hard drive is accessible via Ubuntu but not via the Mac OS
<macmouse> for os x
<daigorobr> Gohalien: Use Alt+F2 and call Nautilus. It should be enough.
<dbindner> Any chance that people are complaining today about the backlight spontaneously going off on their laptops?  I'm still on Ubuntu 7.10 and my backlight goes off every couple of minutes on my Dell Inspiron 1520.  I can reset it with 'xset dpms force off; xset dpms force on' but that is really tedious.
<ipod_touch> hmm, what file system does your HDD have?
<macmouse> I /think/ this would work ashgarg: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsx/
<ipod_touch> NTFS?
<GreenThumb> hello!
<ipod_touch> FAT32?
<pilpi> dbindner, i have a similar problem, too
<apophis> fat32 should be mounted everywhere ;)
<ashgarg> ipod_touch, im not sure hwat file system my External HDD has, let me take a look
<dbindner> It's pretty maddening.
<ipod_touch> oh ok
<macmouse> ashgarg: was it formatted differently previously?
<ashgarg> macmouse, what does the application you have just sent me do?
<macmouse> ashgarg:it could have two different partition tables on it
<macmouse> ashgarg: I'm sorry, I thought you were trying to read linux files from the mac... I mis-understood what you were saying
<ipod_touch> hmm, i know it can't be a driver issue
<jsalazar> i have a touchscreen on my computer and need help getting it set up
<ipod_touch> it's just a HDD
<ashgarg> no macmouse, it's the otherway around - need to copy the mac files through linux
<macmouse> ah
<dbindner> pilpi: Right now I'm seeing my screen go off about every 45s or 60s.
<GreenThumb> I'm having trouble accessing my share folder on my windows computer from ubuntu, but no problems accessing my share folders on ubuntu box from windows box
<macmouse> well, linux does have beta support for HFS
<macmouse> so you could mount it... do it was read only though
<ipod_touch> hmm, you think maybe /host/ leads to the mac partition?
<jsalazar> i have followed some stuff online but i get the error of a server already active for display 0
<Watchbot07> jsalazar: yo
<ashgarg> okay - could you tell me how to mount it?
<GreenThumb> i've searched high and low and all answers i've come up with are for enabling sharing in linux
<pilpi> dbindner, oh, for me it just dims the backlight as if savinf the battery
<pilpi> hi (3rd time, next: giving up). am I in vein asking about how to get ubuntu 8.04 installer encrypt only the part that is given to it, so that other OSes can keep the space they already have? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=831469 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=787950
<NetEcho> has anyone here had any issues getting compiz working under 8.04?
<ipod_touch> no
<daigorobr> NetEcho: which video board?
<GreenThumb> any ideas?
<analyser> hey guys, im trying to setup the HUAWEI gsm modem, i already installed the driver, and it is connecting pretty nice with wvdial, but i wanna try to configure the Network window, at gui, to dial correclty, anyone know how can i do this? im doing it because it is my girlfriend laptops and it should be userfrindly.
<ashgarg> ipod_touch: there's no /host/ folder - or maybe im just missing it
<gordonjcp> pilpi: try just encrypting the partition you're using
<NetEcho> daigorobr Ati X1400 Radeon Mobility
<apophis> GreenThumb, Guest Login?
<DIL> !samba | GreenThumb
<ubottu> GreenThumb: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ashgarg> macmouse: could you tell me how to mount the mac os through ubuntu?
<macmouse> you might have to recompile the kernel to enable HFS support though.. no idea what what ubuntu has it set by defualt
<gordonjcp> pilpi: no-one actually uses disk encryption anyway
<DIL> !nfs | GreenThumb
<ubottu> GreenThumb: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<daigorobr> NetEcho: I really don't know if it is possible, let me check, tho.
<pilpi> gordonjcp, is this possible to do with the alternative CD installer, and if it is, how? the only automatic option is to do the whole hd
<macmouse> mount -t hfsplus <blah blah>
<gordonjcp> pilpi: I don't know, I've never tried
<dbindner> pilpi: Mine goes black.  If I tilt the screen into the light, I can just barely see.  I'll try with the power unplugged, maybe that will work differently (i.e. I could live with dim better than black).
<NetEcho> daigorobr had it working under 7.10
<macmouse> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/mounting-hfs-volumes-under-linux-521189/
<daigorobr> NetEcho: well, so it is possible.
<gordonjcp> pilpi: I honestly can't see a use for disk encryption, and the performance hit would be crippling
<KyleK> how can I stop some network interfaces from swapping around? like eth0 and eth1 switching which card they're attached to
<GreenThumb> yeah, i've set it up and accessing the share files from my windows system works like a charm, but when i try to navigate in ubuntu to the windows share files i get a message that the contents can't be viewed
<ashgarg> macmouse: I'm checking out the link just now. What is the "blah blah" in the mount command you said?
<apophis> gordonjcp, you definitly have no idea about encryption
<amine> I need Proxy for Ubuntu  ??
<pilpi> gordonjcp, it is not very wise to take a laptop on any longer journey to be stolen without it. do you have research data to show it really is crippling?
<daigorobr> NetEcho: you could try to debug it by calling "compiz --replace" from command line and googling the errors that come by.
<macmouse> ashgarg: well, it depends upon what type of HD you have and which position it is
<DIL> !nis | GreenThumb
<ubottu> Factoid nis not found
<macmouse> you could try doing fdisk /dev/hda
<apophis> pilpi, its not crippling, its about 1 - 4% on a modern cpu
<NetEcho> daigorobr been doing that for a while heh
<macmouse> assuming it is an ide drive
<ashgarg> how can i check that? (sorry for being so ignorant)
<ipod_touch> Ok, is Ubuntu installed in the Mac?
<pilpi> apophis, this is a thinkpad t41 1600mHz, 512 mb?
<ipod_touch> probably not, right?
<daigorobr> NetEcho: can't help you, then. Sorry.
<ramribeiro_> hello. i have one toshiba notebook with intel GM965 card video and when i use googleEarth the screen be black but the system don't freeze. can someone help me?
<macmouse> ashgarg: try running "fdisk /dev/hda" or "fdisk /dev/sda"
<macmouse> as root
<ashgarg> ipod_touch: Ubuntu is installed on a Macintosh, yes
<macmouse> and you either get a list of info or nothing
<GreenThumb> ok, thanks for those links. i'll get reading!
<Azalar> ramribeiro: you dont have it set to space mode do you
<ipod_touch> oh ok, and it's not through Parallel's is it/
<ipod_touch> ?
<Wolvenhaven> guys how do i get pidgen through an ssh tunnel, set the ports manually to the port i assign the ssh tunnel to?
<apophis> pilpi, you won't play games on that machine anyway... and the power is only used when accessing the harddisk, you wont see a difference in working with or without a harddisk encryption
<macmouse> ipod_touch: yeah, you can run ubuntu on a mac natively
<ashgarg> ipod_touch: it's not through parallels, its native
<pilpi> i wonder if it would be possible to thread all these discussions live so one could just follow some of them
<ashgarg> macmouse: i did fdisk /dev/sda
<ashgarg> now it asks for a command
<ipod_touch> oh ok, so there should be a /host/ folder
<macmouse> p
<murlidhar> i don 't get the option to hibernate. what is the problem?
<ipod_touch> type that in any folder
<ipod_touch> in the address bar
<ashgarg> macmouse: okay i typed p
<DIL> pilpi: it is logged
<macmouse> ashgarg: did it list the partition table?
<ipod_touch> do you see anything or does an error come up?
<ramribeiro_> Azalar: so sorry, i can't understand you
<ashgarg> macmouse: yes it did, i get a list of partitions
<analyser> hey guys, im trying to setup the HUAWEI gsm modem, i already installed the driver, and it is connecting pretty nice with wvdial, but i wanna try to configure the Network window, at gui, to dial correclty, anyone know how can i do this? im doing it because it is my girlfriend laptops and it should be userfrindly.
<Azalar> ramribeiro: google earth has a sky mode for the stars, maybe thats why its black
<trainpic> where should I ask about when the latest madwifi modules will be in ubuntu?
<kikr> ubuntu didn't take my network card
<kikr> =\
<daigorobr> analyser: maybe with network-manager 0.7
<macmouse> ashgarg: could you msg me that list?
<apophis> pilpi, thats why you should always adress the person you are talking to ;) so the line gets highlighted... and for a hightraffic channel its quite possible to follow ;D I wonder myself
<pilpi> apophis, ok. so do you have an idea about the question about keeping a small ntfs partition? or does the "use full disk" really preserve ntfs as is implied here? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=787950
<analyser> daigorobr: i'll look for it
<Ayabara> java applets doesn't seem to work in ff3 on my hardy.
<DIL> pilpi: it is logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<daigorobr> analyser: there is a ppa for it. will get the url. wait.
<ashgarg> macmouse: im actually chatting from a different machine, the one i'm having trouble with doesn't have internet. is there something specific i can tell you from it?
<trainpic> Ayabara, are you on 64bit?
<ramribeiro_> Azalar: lolo... the same problem did when i working with OpenGl, on my chemistry packages. every time when i try to rendering some imagens the system crash
<pilpi> DIL, ok, though that does not really answer my q
<ipod_touch> ashgarg, see if you can find the right partition where your mac files are
<rogue_trader> does anyone here run boinc? i always get the error message that i can not connect to a client
<pilpi> DIL, but it don't matter, just wondering out loud
<Ayabara> trainpic, no, 32
<analyser> daigorobr: ok, i dont know, but i have here is too simple, i cant edit many options from the modem
<Flannel> pilpi: Use full disk will do just that, use the whole disk
<ipod_touch> under /host/
<daigorobr> analyser: https://launchpad.net/~dalbers/+archive | take care and use it wisely.
<zetheroo> I have the DSL-2640U ADSL modem/Router and I would like to assign an IP address to each Mac address on the network... but I cannot where in the world to do this in the firmware.... please help
<trainpic> OK... scratch my theory
<Azalar> ramribeiro: heh ok, must be the drivers then
<macmouse> ashgarg: yeah... well, you can quit it and try them sequentially, since we know what disk it is now
<apophis> pilpi, I am not familiar with that method of fulldisk encryption, do you have any pointer to the implementation or the program used?
<macmouse> ashgarg: so /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2 etc
<murlidhar> i don 't get the option to hibernate. what is the problem?
<ipod_touch> if you find the right partition, copy your files from there to your HDD
<daigorobr> analyser: I never used a gsm modem, but I read nm0.7 should do it.
<gordonjcp> pilpi: disk encryption isn't really worth the trouble
<Azalar> apophis: truecrypt is good for that
<ramribeiro_> Azalar: someone said me once which that problems was stabilized on hardy heron, because it was too on gutsy
<Neku> hey is there a ubuntu version of orbit downloader or something similar
<trainpic> try uninstalling/reinstalling sun-java-plugin. Dunno, maybe FF3 hasn't picked up the plugin
<ashgarg> ipod_touch: i cant actually find a /host/ directory
<ipod_touch> hmm
<amine> i need some proxy in Linux
<ashgarg> macmouse: i see all the partitions, is there a way to know which is the mac files?
<ramribeiro_> Azalar: my drives is ok, i965 packages
<macmouse> ashgarg: "mount -t hfsplus /dev/sda2 /mnt/"
<kikr> hey, what are the steps to take if ubuntu doesn't detect the networking device?
<ipod_touch> i can't really help you on this one then because i normally use windows and ubuntu together
<macmouse> ashgarg: well, it should say hfsplus
<ajhtiredwolf> hey does nayone know if the 9800gtx has working drivers in linux and or works well?
<ipod_touch> i haven't tried this on a mac yet
<macmouse> ashgarg: maybe... I don't know if fdisk can tell
<trainpic> kikr: can u /msg me the output of lspci?
<apophis> Azalar, truecrypt has no possibility for fulldiskencryption under linux ;)
<Neku> hey is there a ubuntu version of orbit downloader or something similar
<analyser> daigorobr: it doensnt a dragon with 7 heads, its a bit simple to use, kppp works pretty fine with huaewi
<ipod_touch> unless
<ipod_touch> hold on
<pilpi> apophis, http://news.softpedia.com/news/Encrypted-Ubuntu-8-04-85271.shtml that is all I know
<kikr> trainpic, not really. the computer is downstairs. i can retype some of the info though
<apophis> pilpi, ty
<Azalar> apophis: how do you mean, full disk encryption? is can do entire partitions no problem
<daigorobr> analyser: will get one as soon as 3g gets to my region.
<ipod_touch> ashgarg, goto the places menu on the menu bar
<trainpic> ok...
<macmouse> ashgarg: traditionally, a mac has 3-4 different partitions for drivers and disk information, then one for the actual data - but because you are running ubuntu, it is going to be a custom layout
<ashgarg> macmouse: should it say hfsplus after or before i mount it?
<analyser> daigorobr: but this default dialer of ubuntu is too simples, i cant configure the first and second string of modem's dialing
<macmouse> before
<ipod_touch> and see if you see any drives that look familiar from the mac
<Flannel> pilpi: What's your question?
<pilpi> gordonjcp, so you prefer exposing your life to anybody?
<daigorobr> analyser: brazilian?
<ipod_touch> tell me if you see anything
<ashgarg> macmouse: actually i can see /dev/sda/1 2 3 4 and 5 all for the macs
<AugCampos> Folks any one know how to configure the 3D in a ATI HD 2400
<murlidhar> anyone?
<ashgarg> ipod_touch: doing that right now
<analyser> daigorobr: yeap =)
<simotempler> hi there - have a small problem just installed my new lexmark t640 printer with ubuntu and a new toner cartridge and all pages are printing black - anyone any ideas tried google
<macmouse> ashgaras: ok, so try #5... or whichever is the biggest one
<gordonjcp> pilpi: eh?
<daigorobr> analyser: beleza. why don't you hard set it through configuration files?
<ajhtiredwolf> hey does nayone know if the 9800gtx has working drivers in linux and or works well?
<pilpi> Flannel, "am I in vein asking about how to get ubuntu 8.04 installer encrypt only the part that is given to it, so that other OSes can keep the space they already have? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=831469 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=787950"
<ashgarg> ipod_touch: i clicked places, and there's only "Computer", "CD/DVD Creator" and "Lacie 120 GB" which is the external
<pilpi> apophis, ?
<analyser> daigorobr: i looked for it, but im not a ubuntu user, i just dont know where is the confs
<apophis> pilpi, it looks like its above the partition, so in principal it should be possible to just encrypt part of it
<trainpic> kikr, on the downstairs computer, try lspci > devices_list, and put the devices_list file on a USB drive and then /msg me the contents
<gordonjcp> pilpi: how would I be "exposing my life", as you so floridly put it?
<murlidhar> i don 't get the option to hibernate. what is the problem?
<daigorobr> analyser: will check it out. wait a sec
<ashgarg> macmouse: under the "size" column for the partition table, they all (except the external) seem to have sizes in kilobytes. is this an error?
<kikr> alright
<ipod_touch> this is really weird
<analyser> daigorobr: i hard configured it with wvdial, and worked fine, but i want some graphical tool, because isnt for me
<ipod_touch> this is when google comes in
<pilpi> gordonjcp, well I would be if someone steals my laptop while I am traveling with it.
<apophis> pilpi, however you always should have an emergency copy of all data ;) especially things which are encrypted!!!!
<macmouse> ashgarg: yeah... it is most likly to be the biggest one (but not guarenteed)
<ipod_touch> i know Western Digital HDD's work fine with any OS
<GUARDiAN-> hi
<daigorobr> analyser: what if you set up a sh script and put an icon in the desktop or something?
<pilpi> apophis, surely, but I am doing this for the privacy
<gordonjcp> pilpi: <shrug>
<macmouse> ashgarg: you could also run "df -k" and if any of them match up, then you know those ones are linux and being used
<Flannel> pilpi: Manual partitioning, make encrypted LVM on the physical volumes that you created, and it won't touch anything else.  You'll *probably* want to have an unecrypted boot separate from LVM
<yooshi> ahh much better
<daigorobr> analyser: it is a meia-boca, but functional solution
<macmouse> ashgarg: but that is probably too much info
<apophis> pilpi,  you can keep the copy somewhere safe!
<daniele_> ##springitalia
<gordonjcp> pilpi: I don't have anything particularly important on my laptop, and when I'm travelling it never leaves my sight
<Azalar> apophis: what do you mean by full disk encryption? like encrypted a partition?
<daigorobr> analyser: http://gutocarvalho.net/mediawiki/index.php/Instalando_e_configurando_CLARO_3G_no_Ubuntu
<yooshi> woot my bro wil like this when he gets home
<macmouse> ashgarg: with it set to hfsplus, it will either work or fail, and if you try 1-5 it should eventually work
<ashgarg> macmouse: when i try to run mount i get the response "only root can do that"
<analyser> daigorobr: i though something like this... but im trying to do first in the right way... if it becomes too hard, i'll make it by hand with scripts
<macmouse> ashgarg: ah, you need to run it inside sudo
<GUARDiAN-> i'm trying to use pulseaudio on hardy, but when running "sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio start" i just get the prompt again and there's no pulseaudio-process running. any ideas what might be wrong here?
<ashgarg> macmouse: am i doing something wrong?
<apophis> Azalar, I mean that the root partition is encrypted, where the OS resides
<ipod_touch> ashgarg, do you think maybe the Lacie 120 GB isn't compatible with the Mac?
<daigorobr> analyser: so try nm0.7 it can really help you.
<ashgarg> macmouse: what do you mean?
<henry> hello
<macmouse> ashgarg: you need to run "sudo bash" and type in yourpassword
<Azalar> apophis: ahh ok, think encfs does that no?
<henry> wot is this
<macmouse> ashgarg: to get root access
<analyser> daigorobr: ok, ill look for it
<gordonjcp> pilpi: I could understand those concerns if you were travelling to the USA
<analyser> daigorobr: really thanks
<ashgarg> ipod_touch: it can copy files to and from the mac very easily, so i dont see why not
<macmouse> ashgarg: it is like an extra safety percasuion
<Ven]n> how do i install ccsm in a default ubuntu installation+
<pilpi> Flannel, so you know that there is no easier way, it is either total annihilation by the installer or doing it completely independently?
<yooshi> ok, got another question... is there any way to show users on the "welcome" screen in ubuntu like winXP and Vista do it?
<ashgarg> macmouse: trying that now
<macmouse> ashgarg: as you can get into /real/ trouble as root very easily
<daigorobr> analyser: btw, you could put kppp in gnome (horrible, but working).
<ipod_touch> hmm, maybe try rebooting the Mac
<Guest34750> jj
<Guest34750> f
<Flannel> pilpi: Doing it manually isn't difficult
<Guest34750> f
<analyser> daigorobr: yeah, i though about it too
<Flannel> pilpi: Personally, I'd never want LVM to be done for me
<andyca1> Are ati open source drivers better than fglrx?
<apophis> Azalar, there are plenty of methods doing that under linux, however I wasnt aware of a special solution for ubuntu, thats why I asked for his method :) I myself use CompuSec which does crossplatform PBA (Pre Boot Authentication) for linux and windows
<analyser> daigorobr: in early days, existed a "gppp" but i dont know if it still exists
<ashgarg> ipod_touch: rebooted the mac loads of times, it just doesnt work
<DIL> pilpi: most compuyers allow you to put a pw on the bios and on the hdd - if computer is stolen wont be easy to use unless they know how to clear it and the hdd cannot be used w/o pw
<ashgarg> macmouse: i'm in root, tried the mount command you said above and it says "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda2"
<apophis> DIL, thats not true, the HDD is always readable even with a BIOS Pass... you just have to open the laptop
<kikr> trainpic, sent
<dbindner> pilpi: It seems that I can run on battery more successfully....  It's dim (as always on battery) but not black so far.
<macmouse> ashgarg: ah good, that means that # is not right
<yooshi> any way to make user accounts appear on ubuntu welcome screen rather than having to type in the username?
<macmouse> ashgarg: so change it to 3, and try again
<gordonjcp> apophis: no, some hard disks will not play without a password
<macmouse> ashgarg: and 4 and then 5
<analyser> daigorobr: i found a gnome pppon
<Neku> hey is there a ubuntu version of orbit downloader or something similar
<gordonjcp> apophis: at that point you need magic kinky firmware to get them to talk to you
<apophis> gordonjcp, these are rare
<analyser> daigorobr: im trying too install and use it, ill run it now
<Ven]n> on my ubuntu install i cant move windows further up than the top bar.. how do i fix this?
<Avenged-Revenge> after an update today, I lost all sound! Help! Checked alsamixer and everything, i now only have master volume. before I had tons of sliders
<ashgarg> macmouse: did so, same issue with 3, 4 and 5
<pilpi> dbindner, i don't really have much of an idea on your problem
<gordonjcp> apophis: yes, they are
<Ven]n> i have a eee pc.. so i need more space
<daigorobr> analyser: g'luck.
<DIL> apophis: you will need the pw to boot it
<macmouse> ashgarg: hrm... well try #1 then.. lol
<daigorobr> Ven]n: It is possible.
<ashgarg> macmouse: hmm same thing
<ajopaul> how do i have seperate folders for evolution accounts, instead of global inbox?
<daigorobr> Ven]n: How much space is being taken now?
<apophis> DIL, he doesnt fear that someone can boot the laptop, he fears that his companies secrets get exposed ;)
<trainpic> kikr, what brand of NIC is it? Or is it integrated on the motherboard?
<DIL> apophis: ok
<rogue_trader> pdgin started showing me a new user which is identified as first name "icq" and last name "system". it has the number 12111 and can not be deleted - if i delete it, it reappers the next time i start pdgin. how can i change that?
<Neku> hey is there a ubuntu version of orbit downloader or something similar
<aedrill> hi
<Jessica> how can i get the thing like on DSL which is at the top right hand side of my desktop displaying my computer stats
<Ven]n> daigorobr: i just need to be able to move windows further up than the top bar so i can see the OK, CANCEL buttons
<aedrill> I have a question about wine
<macmouse> ashgarg: so is your problem that you can not  boot into os x?
<aedrill> could any1 help me?
<amine> السلام عليكم   أنا أبحث عن عرب     أين أنتم يا عرب ؟
<macmouse> ashgarg: and you want your data?
<daigorobr> Ven]n: Oh!
<kikr> trainpic, most likely it is integrated. it's a dell pc.
<Avenged-Revenge> aedrill, just ask the question
<ashgarg> macmouse: no, i can boot into and use the mac os perfectly fine. i just cant access the external hdd from it and need to copy the data somehow
<macmouse> ashgarg: yeah... how did you format that external HD?
<daigorobr> Ven]n: You could go to #ubuntu-eee
<Ven]n> daigorobr: and i think its a compiz issue.. someone said that compiz was default in ubuntu now
<DigiJo_Linux_beg> anyone ever tried to install ubuntu 8.04 on an asus eeepc 701?
<macmouse> ashgarg: under linux?
<Ven]n> daigorobr: indeed, ty
<ashgarg> macmouse: i dont know, is there a way to check?
<ompaul> !sa | amine
<ubottu> amine: For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<Gleizer> Hello all
<aedrill> well
<aedrill> I'll ask once more, maybe
<Avenged-Revenge> anyone? after an update that required restart, I lost all sound.
<Gleizer> Anybody have problems with no machine nx
<trainpic> kikir: OK.  Can you look up the model of Dell PC and tell me what chipset the NIC card uses? It doesn't show up in the lspci file.
<ipod_touch> ashgarg, sometimes with my HDD or flash drive, if it doesn't come up on a particular computer or linux, what i do is goto another pc and safely eject the device, then goto linux or the other pc and try again, and it usually works
<DigiJo_Linux_beg> all hints i found to get wifi to work dont help
<aedrill> could you help me with wine?
<macmouse> ashgarg: there is, but I don't know of an easy way to do it
<gordonjcp> !ask | aedrill
<ubottu> aedrill: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<apophis> !ask | aedrill
<apophis> ups sorry
<macmouse> ashgarg: maybe sda is the external disk?
<ashgarg> ipod_touch: okay i'll try that. it's working successfully with linux, so if i safely eject it from here and then reboot into the mac it may work?
<macmouse> ashgarg: is that computer online right now?
<Gleizer> Hello, anybody can help me nomachine nx?
<daigorobr> DigiJo_Linux_beg: it went smooth for me. Maybe #ubuntu-eee could help.
<ashgarg> macmouse: ah you may be riiight
<andyca1> Are ati open source drivers comparable to fglrx?
<ipod_touch> i would give it a shot
<aedrill> so
<ashgarg> macmouse: dev/sda6 is "Lacie d2 120gb"
<ipod_touch> because sometimes even my devices do that
<trainpic> andyca1: no not really
<daigorobr> andycal: for me (xpress 200m) they are better.
<AHA> I just installed ubuntu 8.04 and it finds my wireless network fine, but when i try to connect to it i just get the blue spinning circle with the two grey dots and it doesn't connect
<DigiJo_Linux_beg> oki thx, i try that channel
<ashgarg> macmouse: unfortunately that computer is not online right now
<MrKeuner> hi all, has Ubuntu switch to some different updating policy. I do not remember installing that much updates in feisty. Don;t get me wrong i am happy with frequent updates, just curious
<trainpic> AHA: are u using WPA or WEP?
<macmouse> ashgarg: ok, so that makes sense then... so try doing "fdisk /dev/hda" then
<arooni> Package xmms is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<arooni> how do i fix?
<AHA> trainpic, WPA
<DIL> ashgarg: if you boot with knoppix you could chroot and do it that way or just mount as root the drives a use the co command
<kikr> trainpic, not sure what went wrong?
<gavi> i have an interesting question, if i am using pidgin and a msn user is using msn, can they see if im really not idle? please assume that pidgin is set to be idle on last message sent rather than movement of mouse or keystrokes
<aedrill> I have installed wine, and then I tried to run Baldurs Gate from CD, what should I do, to force Wine to run setup.exe?
<DIL> ashgarg: cp command
<blumm> hello
<Gleizer> Crash installation nxserver, anybody help...
<daigorobr> arooni: xmms2, maybe
<EvilDennisR> gavi: I don't think msn reports idle times
<blumm> does anybody know how to port-forward within virtualbox ?
<Avenged-Revenge> sound not working after update... anyone got any idea
<Avenged-Revenge> s
<trainpic> kikr: No, the kernel doesn't even detect your card as hardware. See if the card is PCI and if so is it slotted fully
<ashgarg> macmouse: that makes sense.. it is the hda drive
<gavi> EvilDennisR, are u sure, i think the windows live might
<arooni> daigorobr, is there a gUI for that?
<trainpic> APA: did it ask you for the passphrase?
<ipod_touch> ashgarg, did it work at all?
<db92> linux insists on making me have the monitors refresh rate lower than it normally should be... how can i increase it anyway to what its meant to work with? >>
<apophis> MrKeuner, 8.04 is still young and some major bugs were found (the worst bug ever too :)) will probably settle (thats IMHO)
<daigorobr> arooni: synaptic.
<macmouse> ashgarg: ok, so try the same thing but with /dev/hda1, /dev/hda2,etc
<daigorobr> arooni: under system -> admin
<arooni> daigorobr, no;;  xmms2 appears to be command line only
<EvilDennisR> gavi: Leme ask..
<gavi> im gona ask in windows
<MrKeuner> apophis: which specific bug are you refering to as the worst
<ipod_touch> Safely unmount it, then try using the HDD on a Mac
<EvilDennisR> gavi: I'm 99% sure though
<ashgarg> macmouse: trying to mount it now
<gavi> EvilDennisR, ok thanks
<gavi> EvilDennisR, you could be right
<daigorobr> arooni: no luck, then. Sorry.
<apophis> MrKeuner, the debian SSH bug which was probably the most expensive and most severe bug ever found in open source software, the imparct was huge
<yooshi> how do I install a key? I want to install google picasa but google is saying I need to install a key first
<gavi> i wouldnt be supprised if you were right!
<Neku> how do u download last fm tracks on ubuntu?
<GUARDiAN-> i'm trying to use pulseaudio on hardy, but when running "sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio start" i just get the prompt again and there's no pulseaudio-process running. any ideas what might be wrong here?
<MrKeuner> apophis: ah, I know that one a little. But what is huge about it?
<macmouse> does anyone know if ubuntu re-formats external drives as ext2 by default?
<ashgarg> macmouse: you're my hero!!
<MrKeuner> macmouse: not if you do not ask it to do
<daigorobr> arooni: in fact, i see no xmms in my repos either.
<arooni> daigorobr, wonder what happened
<macmouse> ashgarg: whew!
<joaopinto> macd, ubuntu does not reformat external drives unless you tell him to do so, with the format you specify
<TuniX12> hello is this story true : http://boycottnovell.com/2008/06/07/ubuntu-remix-codecs/
<apophis> MrKeuner, Every single encrypted connection in the last 2 years with a debian (and derivates like ubunut) machine was basically unencrypted, :) lets hope your bank hasnt used ubunutu
<ashgarg> macmouse: thank you so much, i really appreciate it. you guys are amazing - this will help a lot
<joaopinto> TuniX12, keep on topic !
<ashgarg> ipod_touch: you too, thanks a lot - loads of help
<ipod_touch> did it ever show up on the mac?
<macmouse> ashgarg: make sure to not touch/write any new files to it, only read the files
<MrKeuner> apophis: but isn't that true for all root exploits
<enneth> Alright.. I'm soon gonna freak out. NOTHING works when I remove a harddisk that is not the root disk. If I remove it it just runs a check on the disk and says that the file system contains errors.. Is it really impossible to remove ONE worthless disk and then everything f*cks up?
<TuniX12> joaopinto: so it is true!!
<Gleizer> nxserver troubles installation... help!
<TuniX12> OMG
<goldins> hello
<MrKeuner> apophis: I am aware that ssh bug is not a root exploit
<daigorobr> arooni: lemme check if it is in any ppa
<goldins> for some reason the new firefox refuses to connect through a proxy :-/
<enneth> The root disk contains errors i.e.
<ashgarg> ipod_touch: i havent tried that yet, will do so soon..
<joaopinto> TuniX12, do not be dumb, it is not true, but this is not to chat about every news that some people decides to write, if your question is not support related, use ubuntu offtopic instead
<ashgarg> macmouse: i'll make sure only to read stuff.. thanks!
<ipod_touch> ok, i hope my trick works for you.
<enneth> The disk I am removing is not even in GRUB, som what could be the problem?
<daigorobr> arooni: https://launchpad.net/~kirkland/+archive
<trainpic> While I wait for the people I'm helping, where would I ask about the inclusion of the MadWifi drivers that support the AR242x under AMD64? I hate recompiling for every new kernel :-|
<apophis> MrKeuner, The Problem is that SSL is so widely used :) Your encrypted emails could've been compromized, encryption is everywhere :)
<daigorobr> trainpic: I think madwifi is tainted by non-gpl code. so it won't be included.
<kikr> trainpic, i just checked. it is integrated into the mother board
<MrKeuner> apophis: I understand but there will always be bugs in any software
<arooni> daigorobr, whats that
<daigorobr> arooni: it is a repository with xmms in it.
<trainpic> But it is in restricted... because it is used for other Atheros cards. I have had other Atheros cards use and included madwifi driver on Ubuntu. I know it's there, I just need the latest version
<MrKeuner> apophis: assuming good people are more than bad people we will detect them before much happens
<apophis> MrKeuner, yes! But not every bug has such an impact ;) I dont care if FF3 crashes every 3 months
<daigorobr> arooni: xmms was removed due to numerous crashes, apparently.
<tara0101> hi i'm in gutsy and my sound stopped working. what do I do?
<X-tremAl_Raven> "Error inserting processor" - da hell does that mean?!!!
<apophis> lol
<Linux-Dream> #nautilus
<joaopinto> MrKeuner, it is huge in the sense that if you ssh for trusted no password logins, someone has the potential to login into your system with a minimal effort
<joaopinto> if you use..
<trainpic> tara0101: what happened to make your sound stop working? did you change a setting, install something?
<trainpic> Did anything seemingly related happen before that?
<MrKeuner> joaopinto: with that user's rights, yes
<tara0101> trainpic: there was a system update thing, then it asked me to restart. Upon restart I lost all sound
<Gleizer> nxserver, anybody can help me?
<tara0101> and I lost all my sliders
<blumm> can anybody tell me how to forward a port under virtualbox ?
<tara0101> I only have "master" and "pcm" now
<yooshi> I setup a repository, how do I use the source now?
<X-tremAl_Raven> <trainpic> Same shit as tara0101 has. But I lost CPU freq scaling and WiFi!
<trainpic> hm... try booting with the previous kernel, (select under grub at boot) see if that helps.
<thiebaude> tara0101:reinstall your sound driver
<Neku> how do u download last fm tracks on ubuntu?
<daigorobr> blumm: is it even possible?
<tara0101> thiebaude how would I do that??
<trainpic> XtremAlRaven: try the same
<blumm> daigorobr: i hope so :)
<joaopinto> MrKeuner, yes, the ability to be able to remote login with a server which is not owned by you, is a severe problem
<trainpic> tara: drivers are part of the kernel, see what I said
<Signil> Hi I get this message "This AVI file is broken. Seeking will not work correctly. " with VLC any1 have any ideas?
<X-tremAl_Raven> <trainpic> Ok. But that would mean that this was a pretty shity new kernel!
<apophis> !codecs | Signil
<ubottu> Signil: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<joth> Can someone please help me connect to my wireless network?
<airstrikeivanov> Hello everyone. How do I find out what processors I have installed?
<NetEcho> if I move .wav files into /usr/share/sounds/  how do I make it so I can preview them when I set them in the sounds preferences?
<joth> The card seems to be working, but it's not detecting any wireless networks when it scans.
<keegan> hello , how do i set up a ad-hoc network on ubuntu ,
<tara0101> trainpic, were you telling me to use the old kernel?
<joaopinto> airstrike, from a terminal type: lshw
<keegan> hello , how do i set up a ad-hoc network on ubuntu ,  can u direct me to some documentation
<kikr> trainpic, wow. it appears that the owner disabled the integrated network interface in the bios :(
<yooshi> how do I use software from a repository I setup in hardy?
<trainpic> if you reenable it does that fix things?
<trainpic> tara: yes
<airstrikeivanov> Sweet
<airstrikeivanov> I -thought- something was up when my System Monitor reported TWO cpus
<airstrikeivanov> lshw only reports a single 3.0GHz P4
<joaopinto> airstrike, maybe you are using hyperthreading ?
<airstrike> someone stole my nickname :(
<kikr> trainpic, yeah it works now
<airstrikeivanov> Oh, true, I am
<kikr> thanks
<airstrikeivanov> It has HT enabled
<trainpic> kikr: cool, glad you found the problem
<airstrikeivanov> I've never had or used Hyperthreading before though so I don't know how it works
<yooshi> has anyone here used repositories?
<joaopinto> airstrikeivanov, that explains it, for the software it's seen as 2 cpus ;)
<joaopinto> yooshi, everyone which installs software...
<ompaul> yooshi, you do every time you do a security update and it is now most of us add software to systems
<airstrikeivanov> Oh nice
<NetEcho> howcome when I try to change system sounds to another .wav file it doesn't work
<yooshi> ompaul: even if I use the add/remove to add software?
<joaopinto> yooshi, yes
<gordonjcp> ompaul: speak for yourself, I add software to systems by hand-carving the bits on the drive platters with tiny tiny chisels
<ompaul> yooshi, if you use the system tools yes
<X-tremAl_Raven> <trainpic> Rebooted using previous kernel. Still got nothing good.
<yooshi> joapinto: ok well I setup a repository manually to get google picasa but now how do I add that software?
<airstrikeivanov> Hm, what is seahorse-agent and vino-server?
<airstrikeivanov> I've never seen those before.
 * yooshi prefers the system tools it knows where to put them and all that... less hassle by hand
<keegan> how do i set up a ad-hoc network on ubuntu
<yooshi> ofc I could install it without using the repro but then again
<keegan> can u direct me to some documentation
<yooshi> and I think repros help with getting updates better
<jake_needs_help> Can I get some assistance troubleshooting my Ethernet connection on 8.04 please?
<joth> When I restart the driver using modprobe, it detects the network, but then stops almost immediately. Any ideas?
<gordonjcp> !ask | jake_needs_help
<ubottu> jake_needs_help: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<yooshi> ompaul: so I added a repository how do I use the software then? its not listed in add/remove
<peter86> Hello
<peter86> Im looking for help with NVIDIA drivers for ubuntu
 * Narcissus waves
<joaopinto> yooshi, Synaptic Package manager, make sure you update the repositories info, then search for picasa
<Flannel> yooshi: Add/remove only lists a small portion of all the software in the repositories.  You should use synaptic package manager to see everything
<Narcissus> How can I help you peter86?
<vocx> yooshi, if you have the repo in your "sources.list" then type "sudo aptitude install <package>"  where package would be picassa or however it is named.
<yooshi> ahh ok ty
<peter86> Narcissus, I heard, that installing nvidia graphic cards is very easy under Ubuntu
<ompaul> !3rdparty | yooshi
<ubottu> yooshi: Packages contained in 3rd party repositories are not included in Ubuntu for a reason. Whether this be poor packaging standards, bugs or malicious authors. You should trust the maintainers of these repositories before using them. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297814 for consequences.
<yooshi> blah I gotta restart, I changed the hostname
<yooshi> brb
<X-tremAl_Raven> sudo modprobe acpi-cpufreq: WARNING: Error inserting processor (/lib/modules/2.6.24-18-generic/kernel/drivers/acpi/processor.ko): No such device --- da hell does that mean?!!!
<Narcissus> Yes peter86?
<peter86> Narcissus, I have downloaded NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.09-pkg1.run from nvidia.com but cant run it under x
<jake_needs_help> ubottu - Thanks for the tip!:)
<ubottu> jake_needs_help: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dbbolton> how can i get firefox 3 to preview image files rather than downloading them?
<Narcissus> Two seconds, I'll just check the file out
<peter86> Narcissus, also, under console, the message apears to shut down X before installing
<dfgas> geforce 4 mx440 what nvidia driver should i use on 8.04?
<koki__> guys, my krusader always crashes when i try to copy some file with special characters in it, can i do anything to prevent this? (apart from renaming the file)
<metrekare> Hello. I just removed firefox 2 from synaptic, and installed firefox 3, but now it doesn't work. what can I do?
<Narcissus> peter86, what is your graphics card make and model?
<airstrikeivanov> What is seahorse-agent and vino-server?
<geolr> Hi all, I read about that my openssh packages which were held back by apt-get update will be installed by dist-upgrade. So what does cause this difference?
<peter86> Narcissus, Nvidia GeForce 8400 GS
<adam7> metrekare: what version of Ubuntu?
<airstrikeivanov> I have no idea what those processess are, but they're running.
<ipei> Hi all happy Ubuntuists! I have a proboblem with my mainmachine. I tried to install nvidia drivers, but now I just get "Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode" Eaven if I try to uninstall them and install via the packagemanager. Please help! :'(
<joaopinto> metrekare, are you using hardy ?
<vocx> koki__, what is krusader, what special characters? it may mean is has no support for unicode, you may ask the developers or file a bug report.
<koki__> vocx: file manager for KDE
<metrekare> adam7:gutsy gibbon
<Narcissus> Have you tried sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.09-pkg1.run peter86?
<peter86> Narcissus, its my first ubuntu right now. Under debian with ati cards and fglrx I havant any problems
<koki__> vocx: possibly, i guess i'll need to look around for UTF support then
<metrekare> joaopinto: no?
<adam7> metrekare, if you run firefox from the command line, what do you get? (just open the terminal and type firefox)
<Narcissus> do "sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.09-pkg1.run" then
<vocx> koki__, is that a new file manager?
<koki__> nope
<peter86> Narcissus, yes - exactly sudo sh NVIDIA(...).run - the installer is running but it says Im under X server
<joaopinto> peter86, I have the same card and I am using the drivers from the repositories, no problems
<koki__> it's here for some time, remember using it with kubuntu 6.04
<metrekare> adam7:it says it isn't installed
<adam7> ok
<a1> ﻿metrekare: go to synaptics package manager and uninstall ff3 and use ff2 instead i fyou haven't  uninstalled that.
<adam7> metrekare, sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<joaopinto> peter86, you should not install from nvidia unless you have a strong reason to do so
<peter86> joaopinto, yes, it works fine, but I would like to see the diffrence betwen open and closed drivers
<jrib> peter86: erm, the closed ones are in the repositories
<metrekare> adam7:ok, but I'm sure I have installed it, it is in my start list. I install again anyway
<joaopinto> peter86, erm, the one from the repositories is also closed, i mean, if you are using the restricted driver
<peter86> joaopinto, jrib hm... how to check drivers version?
<Narcissus> Try this peter86 "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<superkuh> I'm on  8.04. I have an USB mass storage device camera that's automounted upon connection. Under 'System: Preferences: Removable Drives and Media' I have unchecked under "digital camera" the "Import digital photographs when connected" option, but fspot still opens (and subsequently crashes) every time I plug in my camera. Is there a configuation file on disk I can edit?
<adam7> metrekare, wait, try this: firefox3 at the terminal
<peter86> Narcissus, I did that five minutes ago, also nvidia-settings or smth like that
<metrekare> adam7: firefox3: command not found
<joaopinto> peter86,  grep driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log, nvidia_drv.so is the closed (3d enabled)
<joaopinto> metrekare, the command is firefox
<adam7> metrekare, ok, try this: firefox<tab> (in other words, type the word firefox, and then press tab)
<vocx> superkuh, also check out the launchpad page, maybe it's a know issue for fspot
<ipei> Can someone help me with nvidia drivers and "Ubuntu is running in low graph mode"? Please
<superkuh> Okay. Thanks vocx.
<Narcissus> idk then peter86 -
<metrekare> adam7, firefox-3.0
<metrekare> *NOTICE* No previous firefox-3.0 profile found, we'll initialize a profile using a copy of your existing 'firefox' profile.
<metrekare> Transfering...cp: "/home/unal/.mozilla/firefox-3.0" dizini oluşturulamıyor: No space left on device
<metrekare>  done.
<metrekare> (firefox-3.0:5818): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<metrekare> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<FloodBot3> metrekare: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<peter86> joaopinto, X.Org XInput driver : 2.0
<a1> ipe: u want 2 run in high graphics mode?
<adam7> metrekare, whoops ;)
<joaopinto> metrekare, you are out of disk space
<peter86> Narcissus, idk? command?
<adam7> !pastebin | metrekare
<ubottu> metrekare: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Narcissus> idk = I dont know
<joaopinto> peter86, not that part, its the load driver msg
<peter86> Narcissus, =]
<koki__> vocx: well, it seems that every 'file copy' aplication just crashes
<koki__> as all of them use the default linux file copy thing i guess
<metrekare> adam7: ok thanx, sorry for the flood
<adam7> metrekare, no worries :)
<vocx> koki__, seems such a big issue for a file manager, maybe it's something else. Have you done anything strange lately?
<joth> Can anybody please help? My wireless card sometimes detects a network on a scan, but then it doesn't for ages. Any ideas?
<peter86> joaopinto, what versions of drivers do you have?
<ipei> a, did you mean "ipei"? :)
<kikr> hmm... i click the firefox icon, then the mouse changes. but firefox doesn't load. what's up with that
<ipei> al*
<koki__> vocx: not really
<Jigme_Datse> joth: maybe there isn't a network that it can connect to?
<koki__> i'll try copying it with console
<joth> There is, because it can detect it and start to connect sometimes - but then it stops, and can't detect it any more.
<joaopinto> peter86, the one available on the repositories
<joth> And other laptops can connect to the network fine.
<joaopinto> peter86, apt-cache show nvidia-glx-new | grep -i Version
<ipei> al, Yes I wan't to run in high graphics mode. :)
<a1> ipei: yes
<apophis> kikr, open a console and enter: firefox that way you can see a possible error message
<peter86> joaopinto, Version: 169.12+2.6.24.12-16.34?
<Chrysalis> when do you use gksu or gksudo or sudo whats the difference?
<joaopinto> peter86, assuming you have nvidia-glx-new installed, yes
<ipei> al, sorry. Didn't see you msg. But, yes, I want to run in high graphic mode.
<vocx> !sudo | Chrysalis
<ubottu> Chrysalis: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<peter86> joaopinto, is nvidia-glx-new drivers closed or open ones?
<joaopinto> Chrysalis, gksudo addresses some environment setup specific to graphical apps, unlike sudo
<joaopinto> peter86, closed
<a1> ipei:   goto System>Preferance>Apearance>Visual effects and chose the one u want
<vocx> !gksudo | Chrysalis
<ubottu> Chrysalis: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<peter86> joaopinto, does ubuntu has some 3d application where can I practicaly see the efect of good working drivers?
<joaopinto> peter86, glxinfo | grep -i direct
<joaopinto> of you want pratice, just install a 3d game, example, nexuiz
<ipei> al, But the problöem is that I can't enable nvidias accelerated driver. If I do so Ubuntu just start in "Low graph mode" and I need to reset my xorg.conf file via recoverymode
<J2> ﻿i just noticed my system doesnt like it when i do suspend. so now i was fixing my partitions using "sudo fsck -y -t ext3 /dev/xxxx"
<J2> worked well on all partitions but one where I get bla blabla "Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/xxxx"
<J2> any ideas?
<peter86> joaopinto, http://pastebin.com/mc9fd437
<peter86> seems like it dont work
<vocx> J2, don't manipulate partitions if they are mounted
<DRebellion> J2, well, the "magic number" is used to identify file types/filesystems, etc.
<a1> ipei: have u gone to system>administration>hardware drivers ?
<peter86> joaopinto, i tried to install those closed drivers from nvidia site, meaby I just broke something
<J2> vocx / Drebellion - they arent mounted since ubuntu doesnt even recognize what sorf of partition it is since I did suspend
<jonsmith420> im new to linux i have installed wubi on my sony vaio laptop nr series, my wireless card isnt working can someone help me?????????//
<ipei> Yes. But the thing was that I was stupid enough to try the drivers from nvidias site >.<. So now I can't enable it.
<vocx> J2, that sounds a bit extreme!
<Boopop> Can someone help me with mymacbook's touchpad?
<jonsmith420> im new to linux i have installed wubi on my sony vaio laptop nr series, my wireless card isnt working can someone help me?????????//
<joaopinto> peter86, I dont use the nvidia installer for a long time, eventually you have installed them over the package ones
<J2> drebellion / vocx - linux couldnt recognize any of the partitions, but after i did the fsck they all got fixed but this last one (the most important one!!!)
<peter86> joaopinto, how to get back - to first drivers version?
<Boopop> On OSX I hardly have to touch the trackpad to move the cursor, whereas on ubuntu I have to press my finger down - Which option do I change in xorg.conf to change this?
<evilbug> Boopop- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<Boopop> Yes I've looked at that
<joaopinto> peter86, does the nvidia script provide an uninstall option ?
<vocx> J2, I would say this is a job for "rebooting" !!!  It also works in Linux.
<Boopop> but it doesn't mention my problem
<evilbug> Boopop- i've had that issue with 7.10 but it worked fine with 8.04
<J2> vocx - hm... gonna try that...
<peter86> joaopinto, the problem is that, I havent install those drivers... I just tried - but the installer says Im under X server, and first I have to close it - i didnt
<a1> test
<Boopop> Evilbug - Could you copy and paste your xorg.conf file somewhere for me?
<evilbug> Boopop- are you running hardy?
<Boopop> yeah
<Baltazaar> Hi what is the easiest app to use to rip a movie DVD to a regular sized DVD-R, that will play on a regular DVD player?
<Boopop> evilbug - can you paste your xorg.conf somewhere so I can try your trackpad config
<evilbug> Boopop- i'm in os x now,what changes have you made from the fresh install?
<peter86> joaopinto, Onces I have seen some driver center in ubuntu - where my friend could install all needed stuf
<ipei> al, I just tested to start ubuntu with the older kernel number or something in the grub menu... It worked with that. I believe that the nvidia driver did something strange...
<superkuh> The launchpad server hosting f-spot-import source is currently timing out on the server side. Can someone direct me to another mirror?
<jonsmith420> im new to linux i have installed wubi on my sony vaio laptop nr series, my wireless card isnt working can someone help me?????????//
<Boopop> evilbug - I've copied the options example at the bottom of the first post at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=493758
<evilbug> Boopop- the thing is that i didn't install anything for the trackpad,i just left it alone.
<happymonkey> can someone confirm or deny that Ctrl-Alt-L which should lock the screen using gnome-screensaver is not in 8.04?
<apophis> Baltazaar, sudo apt-get install dvd95 , or search in / system / admin / synaptic for dvd95
<unstable> What is the easiest way to take raw DV video files, cut them up, to take out some stuff, and add a voice over to them with my microphone. WHat software can do this easily?
<evilbug> Boopop- and the trackpad option in System>Preferences>Mouse was still there (unlike 7.10)
<ipei> al, I don't really know the difference between the chooices in the menu... But the previous worked... But How can I solve that?
<peter86> joaopinto, I just run some drivers program, and it get me back to first configuration
<nickrud> ipei, did you reinstall the nvidia driver for the new kernel? Has to be done each time you update the kernel for drivers from outside of ubuntu
<evilbug> Boopop- first i'd suggest uninstalling anything you've installed for the trackpad.
<happymonkey> please
<Baltazaar> apophis: dvd95? console based?
<peter86> joaopinto, also direct redendering is yes
<geirha> happymonkey: I use that often in hardy. Check system -> prefs -> Keyboard shortcuts
<evilbug> unstable- kino?
<Boopop> evilbug - all I did was change the options in xorg
<bb-lap> im curious does any1 use logmein.com for remote to access a windows machine via linux?
<a1> hang on....
<ipei> nickrud: Sorry, I didn't really get it... Reinstall what? :/
<Boopop> evilbug - it wasn't working very well in the first place
<evilbug> Boopop- give me one sec,let me reboot.brb.
<apophis> Baltazaar, no its gnome
<happymonkey> geirha: I'm saying it is not working on my computer
<nickrud> ipei, the nvidia driver you got from nvidia.com
<Boopop> evilbug - Great, thanks
<Baltazaar> ok... Thanks apophis... Been stressing around with dvd::rip
<geirha> happymonkey: even though it's set as a shortcut?
<ipei> nickrud, I did install it after the update of the kernel. So, :'/
<yooshi> is there any way to clear the cache or remove install files after a program has already installed or does the os take care of that for you?
<happymonkey> geirha: yes, of course
<apophis> Baltazaar, you're welcome
<jonsmith420> am i on the help channel
<nickrud> ipei, heh. that's the reason I tend to avoid 3d party drivers
<vocx> superkuh, mmm. here are the bugs https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/f-spot
<apophis> yooshi, apt-get purge to force it, apt has a cache but cleans it itself
<superkuh> Yeah, I saw those.
<joaopinto> yooshi, sudo apt-get clean
<yooshi> hey joaopinto, I installed the app from the synaptic but its not in my applications menu, how do I get it there?
<nickrud> ipei, more accurately, 3d party drivers that haven't been massaged by people who know what they are doing
<superkuh> None covered what I am experiencing. Thank you for your help, though, vocx.
<joaopinto> yooshi, what application was it ?
<K`zan> just did the upgrade from 7/10 to 8.04 and every damn time I open a link firefox moves to the window that I selected the link from, how do I fix this - rather irritating :-)?
<Baltazaar> apophis: and it supports encrypted DVD's too? (for backup off course)
<superkuh> For now I'll just have to figure things out through the source.
<geirha> happymonkey: that's odd. If you open a terminal and run « tail -f ~/.xsession-error » then hit Ctrl-Alt-L, is there any output?
<ipei> nickrud: Ok. But now I can only start ubuntu (with good graphics) in the previous KERNEL. wHAT SHOULD i DO?
<ipei> nickrud: Sorry for the caps...
<yooshi> joaopinto:  google picasa
<geirha> happymonkey: sorry, .xsession-errors (with a plural s)
<apophis> Baltazaar, I dont know, you might need some DeCSS to do so
<nickrud> K`zan, edit->preferences->tabs, last item on the dialog box
<Neku> how do u download last fm tracks on ubuntu?
<apophis> Croatia wins against turkey :)
<K`zan> nickrud: Thank you sir!
<Baltazaar> apophis: have installed libdvdcss...
<Boopop> apophis - weren't turkey the favourites?\
<ipei> nickrud: Because as it is now the latest kernel will be "auto started"...
<vocx> Boopop, turkey favourites, you kidding?
<apophis> try it, should work Baltazaar
<Boopop> vocx - I don't know, I don't follow football really :P
<apophis> Boopop,  :) well the goal was in the 120th minute, so it was an equal game ;D if only zattoo would work with compiz...
<vocx> Boopop, you phail at linux and football then
<evilbug> Boopop- http://pastebin.com/d6c8c2f70
<nickrud> ipei, I'd use the previous kernel for now :) You can designate which kernel gets started in /boot/grub/menu.lst , see the line with default. Start counting with 0, so the one you want is probably 2.
<Boopop> Maybe I just don't like football >.>
<Boopop> Thanks evilbug !!
<apophis> CRO - TUR 1 : 1
<apophis> lol
<Baltazaar> Just tried out Suse 11... That sucked better than my brand new vacuum cleaner... Been using Ubuntu since 2005, before that, Debian... must say... Ubuntu is the only thing.
<vocx> Boopop, goal of Turkey!!!
<andyca1> omg
<darkdelusions> Compiz is evil :) that is all :)
<andyca1> haha
<raisefist1> compiz isnt evil
<apophis> Compiz is evil when direct rendering is used :OP
<Baltazaar> compiz will eventually get usable
<ipei> nickrud: Yeah, ok. (This one was the third in the list, yeah :)) But will it be "auto solved" when they reales a new kenel version?
<apophis> compiz is already quite usable, but fails with direct rendering :)
<vocx> apophis, how can you use it then? I thought Compiz needed direct rendering. I know I can't use it.
<Boopop> evilbug - I'll give it a test now
<nickrud> compiz is very nice, if you leave out the cube and all the geegaws, and focus on the stuff that makes your desktop workflow easy
<yooshi> joaopinto: any idea how to add an app that was added manually?
<a1> ipei: goto synaptic package manager... look for nvidia... choose the generic modules you need.
<evilbug> Boopop- yeah.
<nickrud> ipei, possibly, or there'll be some info on what works on ubuntuforums.org .
<Baltazaar> who needs direct rendering? Computers are for writing letters, no?
<apophis> vocx, I mean if other software directly draws to the framebuffer, compiz does aswell, which means both application draw and dont know from each other! this gives flickering
<ipei> nickrud: Ok. If it doesn' its quite easy to reinstall Ubuntu. :)
<yooshi> how do I get that box that I see in the ubuntu tour that you can see more than one desk space or something
<Baltazaar> never re-install Linux... Fix it
<happymonkey> geirha: thank you I have to restart gnome, I deleted the file
<vocx> apophis, ah, but there is no way to use compiz with only software rendering right?
<Baltazaar> re-install is for window$
<happymonkey> there is some issue
<nickrud> ipei, heh. And, <caps> don't use stuff that doesn't come in packages! </caps>
<evilbug> Baltazaar- i've reinstalled ubuntu before with no problem :P
<Baltazaar> me too
<Baltazaar> ...
<ipei> al: Yeah I know. I just got the problem half-solved so... Buyt thanks for the help, and thanks Nickrud too! :)
<evilbug> Baltazaar- AND windows AND os x.
<apophis> vocx, well in principal it should be possible ;) but you dont want it (1 frame per 10 seconds) so its probably never been tried
<Baltazaar> Same!
<unstable> evilbug: How do I take 6 1 gig DV files, and mesh them together, so I can edit them all at once with kino?
<joaopinto> yooshi, try "picasa" from the terminal
<vocx> apophis, I know
<Boopop> evilbug - Thats fixed it I think, thanks
<ipei> nickrud: Yeah... I know, but I thought "nvidia" was a trust able source  :P
<yooshi> joaopinto: well I'd like to be able to have it as a menu option too but I'll try that
<Baltazaar> Just re-installed Ubuntu on a new 7K SATA disk on my ThinkPad. Runs smooth...
<evilbug> unstable- never used it much before...i guess you just import them into the playlist and drag them into the timeline.
<joaopinto> yooshi, Righ Click on Applications, Edit Menu
<evilbug> unstable- that's what i usually do with final cut pro.
<joaopinto> and add a menu entry
<evilbug> Boopop- no worries.
<crdlb> vocx: what video card do you have?
<vocx> crdlb, S3 Unichrome Pro, from VIA
<bloodrock> yooshi you could also add a launcher to desktop for that program too
<ipei> nickrud: But I'm learning. I wont do that again... -.- Thanks for the help!
<evilbug> unstable- once you import them and put them in the timeline,the export will make it one file in the format you want.
<crdlb> vocx: it's possible that VIA cards might get good 3d acceleration soon; VIA seems to care about fixing their linux drivers
<Baltazaar> Anybody reading the "Official" Ubuntu books? Just subscribed to one from Safari Online... That'll be fun bed reading...
<yooshi> bloodrock: don't think I'd want to clutter up my desktop.. wouldn't that slow things down?
<NetEcho> Does ubuntu have a control panel like OSX?
<vocx> crdlb, considering that this chipset was released around December 2005, it was about time.
<bloodrock> yooshi no
<yooshi> and yes running picasa from terminal worked and brought up the media detector
<Beats> Hey guys im tryiung to play my games and all of them lagg. It just happened. How can i stop this lagg. (The games are running through WINE)
<evilbug> NetEcho- not really.
<joaopinto> Beats, try asking on #winehq
<yooshi> bloodrock: still... too cluttered of a desktop would make me commit suicide :(
<evilbug> brb.
<apophis> Beats, use a faster computer :)
<Beats> I have a fast computer
<Beats> it has never lagged
<apophis> what Game?
<Beats> Counter strike, Half Life, guild wars, Wow,
<Beats> all of them
<yooshi> are any of them even compatible with wine?
<apophis> Well then set your settings lower
<apophis> yes they work, but... dont ask ;D
<evilbug> back.
<apophis> Beats,  lower your settings or get a faster computer :)
<yooshi> sure they work.... but
<lockd> I installed Ubuntu-server kernel for improved memory but nvidia driver won't load.. is this normal?
<vocx> apophis, Turkey can't possibly defeat Germany, no way
<lockd> this is a desktop box but I'd rather have the ram
<Beats> I have an alienware with Intel core extreme processer i don need a faster computer
<bloodrock> yooshi k what bout adding a launcher to your panel
<apophis> vocx, But I dont want Germany in a final :P
<aguitel> i can't raise/lower/mute volume
<vocx> apophis, no other way around it
<NetEcho> Core Extreme or Core 2 Extreme?
<Baltazaar> lockd: you could just recompile the default...
<joaopinto> apophis, if you don't have any wine specific knowledge then it would be smarter to forward the user to #winehq, instead of providing useless help
<lockd> Baltazaar: oh, thanks.. well, I'll still have to get the modules for nvidia won't I?
<joaopinto> Beats, since your issue is wine specific, please try #winehq
<apophis> Beats, you dont get it, do you? Emulation needs time, its normal that its slower under Linux, reduce your settings, you can't expect to be able to play with the same settings as in windows :)
<Baltazaar> but the Nvidia driver loads as a module, so if it is under /lib/modules/"your kernel, you could try sudo modprobe nvidia
<joaopinto> apophis, again, you are misinformed, wine is not a pure emulator, and some games are know to perform better under wine than they do natively on windows
<lockd> Baltazaar: FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<apophis> joaopinto, I know!
<lockd> Baltazaar: that's when I try to modprobe
<apophis> better under wine? ;) lol
<Nathan406> can someone tell me a software that installs windows drivers!
<aguitel> i can't raise/lower/mute volume any ideas about this problem ?
<vocx> Nathan406, it is silly to do that?
<Baltazaar> lockd: then install gcc and make, kernel-headers, and build the driver from Nvidia's site
<Nathan406> why
<brightside> hi.. i have no sound. here is what i know: i have two devices (one onboard, and one pci), but my mixer recognizes both cards, and alsamixer settings are set to high and all channels are unmuted.. still, no sound.. what am i doing wrong?
<Nathan406> i cant get my sound card to work
<lockd> Baltazaar: it says those are installed.. how can I be sure it's for the server kernel?
<vocx> Nathan406, because it not the same operating system?
<Baltazaar> the module you use is for the wrong kernel... lockd
<joaopinto> Nathan406, you can't use windows drivers on linux, not for a sound card
<kikr> anyone ever experience audio not working?
<felixflores> hey guys i just did a fresh install of ubuntu 8 and for some reason it didn't detect what video card i have, now its stuck at 800*600 resolution, how should i go about fixing this?
<yooshi> how can I get the box on my desktop as shown on the ubuntu tour?
<Mo> how do i disable a restricted driver i previously enabled
<lockd> Baltazaar: or should I just remove all the other kernels (server and the old one that was updated from)?
<Ramzi> can anyone help me install my ATI All in wonder usb 2.0 tv tuner?
<Baltazaar> lockd: don't bother...
<joaopinto> yooshi, please provide a screenshot link, to see if i am familiar with it
<vocx> Mo, what driver?
<Mo> ati video
<Baltazaar> lockd: just download the right driver from Nvidia
<yooshi> ah.. haven't done a screenshot in linux yet... I'll try
<Nathan406> my friend install the windows drivers for his video card
<Baltazaar> It compiles for the running kernel
<kikr> lscpi detects the audio card but i can't hear any sound
<Nathan406> and it works
<Chrysalis> so basically, sudo for file operation etc and gksu for anything with a gui including gedit. . . i seem to be getting different results wether i use sudo or gksu with gedit, sudo gives me a file that needs premission to open and gksu does not
<Nathan406> so i think it may work
<Xcaliber009> Can anyone reference a good video DVD creation program?
<Mo> vocx: was working just fine, installed the restricted driver, did a bunch of updates, now i get a white screen just after I login
<yooshi> that was easy
<niku_> Xcaliber009: burning, or movie-dvd?
<vocx> Nathan406, you obviously don't know what you are talking about, so I suggest you become more knowledgeable first
<Nathan406> so ﻿can someone tell me a software that installs windows drivers!
<spideyman> Xcaliber009, qdvdauthor is excellent
<hard3r> witam
<Nathan406> ok!
<Baltazaar> Nathan406: ndiswrapper?
<hard3r> sa tu jacys polacy ?
<frostburn> Nathan406, windows vista
<joaopinto> Nathan406, you can't install use windows drivers with linux, except for very specific cases
<vocx> Baltazaar, he is trying to install a video card
<spideyman> lol
<frostburn> as for sound configuration, check out the alsa pages on either ubuntu or gentoo forums
<Baltazaar> well that will not work
<Baltazaar> different code
<Nathan406> let me crash test
<K`zan> Anyone know why adept ignores requests to install vmware server?
<Nathan406> mess up ma laptop
<Nathan406> dont care
<joaopinto> K`zan, there is no vmware server available from the repositories...
<vocx> Mo, well I think there is some menu under System > Preferences, or maybe just use the oopen source driver "nv"
<Baltazaar> Use VESA!
<K`zan> joaopinto: Err, adept says there is ?!?!?
<spideyman> k'zan really
<joaopinto> K`zan, not on the ubuntu repositories, only if you found a 3rd party one for it
<frostburn> K`zan, there used to be, not any more, grab the binary from vmware sites and install it manually
<Nathan406> so there is no such think
<K`zan> frostburn: Got it but evidentally the upgrade to 8.04 hosed it badly - can't remove old thus won't install the new :-(.
<Nathan406> thing*
<joaopinto> K`zan, you can rm /etc/vmware, that does the trick
<vocx> Nathan406, perhaps you should phrase your question better, not as a one-liner
<apophis> Anyone else hears this noise from car-horns? ;)
<K`zan> joaopinto: Thank you Sir, much appreciated - will give that a go.
<frostburn> K`zan, nah just delete out the .. what joaopinto said
<niku_> k'zan: I think it just hoses the kernel module
<K`zan> also, vmware is in adept...
<joaopinto> frostburn, hum ? what's wrong with my advice ?
<Nathan406> ok! let me try!
<Nathan406> i need a
<niku_> you should be able to re-run the install script and it will work again
<joaopinto> ah, ops, sorry misunderstood :P
<frostburn> joaopinto, nothing, i was about to type the same
<Nathan406> window driver installer
<Nathan406> so
<Nathan406> that
<K`zan> vmware server    not installed  no change  Free virtual machine server from VMware
<Nathan406> i can install my sound card
<frostburn> niku_, usually yes, but the install script is set up to not install if it's already installed, and if it wasn't installed cleanly before, it won't allow any new installations
 * DIL says that must be an example of sarcasm
<K`zan> updating repos makes no diff, still there.  Strange.
<Nathan406> #alsa can help
<Nathan406> cant*
<frostburn> Nathan406, what sound card is it
<niku_> huh, weird
<Ramzi> can anyone help me install my ATI All in wonder usb 2.0 tv tuner?
<spideyman> k'zan all i see is some widgets and a display driver in addept 8.04
<Nathan406> frostburn: 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)
<fml> Hello. I have problems with getting a WLAN connection. I use ubuntu 8.04, wlan card is atheros 5007eg (I think). I installed ndiswrapper and the windows driver.
<frostburn> Nathan406, check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=791028
<Ramzi> can anyone help me install my ATI All in wonder usb 2.0 tv tuner?
<yooshi> joaopinto: www.thenetdude.com/talktalk/thebox.png
<onthefence928> hey i'm trying to get my xbox 360 to play movies that are streamed from my computer. how do i do this using ubuntu hardy?
<Nathan406> ok
<apophis> !upnp
<ubottu> Factoid upnp not found
<joaopinto> yooshi, thats a compiz cube
<joaopinto> !compiz | yooshi
<ubottu> yooshi: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<fml> The wlan is shown in the network manager, and also the name of the wlan router is shown on the DNS tab (it was detected automatically, I didn't enter it).
<yooshi> ah ok, is compiz worth using?
<Ramzi> can anyone help me install my ATI All in wonder usb 2.0 tv tuner?
<apophis> onthefence928,  You need a Upnp server for that... install a upnp server, user / System / Admin / Synaptic and search for upnp or dlna
<panthro> any special reasons to upgrade my kernel
<ABAydin> http://img176.imageshack.us/img176/3884/1161a2eb3f4942a15ht7.jpg
<joaopinto> Ramzi, no, and repeating will not help either
<ABAydin> eheuheeueheuehe
<ABAydin> http://img176.imageshack.us/img176/3884/1161a2eb3f4942a15ht7.jpg
<onthefence928> apophis: and does it require any sort of configuring?
<kikr> guys i can't get audio to work. anyone have any recommendations? lspci detects the audio card but i just can't get audio to work
<joaopinto> !ops | ABAydin spamming
<ubottu> ABAydin spamming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<bloodrock> ramzi try useing tvtime
<apophis> onthefence928, yes it probably needs to know where your vids and music are ... it depends on the different servers how difficult this can be
<K`zan> tvtime works good, watching it now :)
<onthefence928> !upnp
<ubottu> Factoid upnp not found
<Ramzi> whats tvtime?
<tommy_> how can I check Hardy Ubuntu for keyloggers and spyware and virus?
<ABAydin> ubottu shut the fuck up
<Tekhne> what's the current software raid standard for linux 2.6 (ubuntu)? is it still mdadm and company?
<ubottu> ABAydin: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IndyGunFreak> tommy_: lol
<vocx> !info tvtime
<ubottu> tvtime (source: tvtime): A high quality television application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-0.3ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 676 kB, installed size 1928 kB
<bloodrock> ramzi i have a ati all in wonder pci and tvtime was best program
<joaopinto> tommy_, there are no known wide programs of that type for Linux
<joaopinto> erm, wild
<KRF> ubottu, but i think you're more intelligent than abaydin
<ubottu> KRF: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<K`zan> ubotto is ublotto...
<yooshi> what do you all recommend for ftp? I'm used to filezilla
<Pici> !virus | tommy_
<ubottu> tommy_: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<tommy_> IndyGunFreak, you have become very arrogant and condescending person lately, and I have to wonder why your self-esteem is so low for you to put others down all the time in this channel
<joaopinto> yooshi, I like to use nautilus
<IndyGunFreak> tommy_: i wasn't being arrogant or condescending. i found your remark humorous.. if you don't like it.. "/ignore indygunfreak" should handle your problem
<yooshi> ok I'll check it out
<apophis> onthefence928, meditomb is a very nice mediaserver with a Web - Interface...
<Baltazaar> what is the best way to sector-by-sector clone a disk, for installation on a new one?
<apophis> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<joaopinto> yooshi, its available from, Places -> Connect to server
<Baltazaar> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Xcaliber009> niku_, making movie DVDs
<joaopinto> Balaams_Miracle, partimage
<joaopinto> erm, Baltazaar ^
<onthefence928> apophis: ok let me check it out
<joaopinto> well, not purely sector by sector, it will skip unused sctors
<Agion> how much does ubuntu need space? how big memory stick is needed?
<JC_Denton__> yooshi: I think there is an app called gftp too which cld help you
<rogue_trader> why do you think ubuntu is the best distro out there? (obviously you do, or you would not be using it)
<ABAydin_2> i bet we feel special ...  eheueh Crazy Turks http://img176.imageshack.us/img176/3884/1161a2eb3f4942a15ht7.jpg   and ubottu: you are asshole :D
<ABAydin_2> i bet we feel special ...  eheueh Crazy Turks http://img176.imageshack.us/img176/3884/1161a2eb3f4942a15ht7.jpg   and ubottu: you are asshole :D
<ABAydin_2> i bet we feel special ...  eheueh Crazy Turks http://img176.imageshack.us/img176/3884/1161a2eb3f4942a15ht7.jpg   and ubottu: you are asshole :D
<ABAydin_2> i bet we feel special ...  eheueh Crazy Turks http://img176.imageshack.us/img176/3884/1161a2eb3f4942a15ht7.jpg   and ubottu: you are asshole :D
<joaopinto> I personally find gftp ugly :P
<ABAydin_2> i bet we feel special ...  eheueh Crazy Turks http://img176.imageshack.us/img176/3884/1161a2eb3f4942a15ht7.jpg   and ubottu: you are asshole :D
<FloodBot3> ABAydin_2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joaopinto> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<ABAydin_2> i bet we feel special ...  eheueh Crazy Turks http://img176.imageshack.us/img176/3884/1161a2eb3f4942a15ht7.jpg   and ubottu: you are asshole :D
<ABAydin_2> i bet we feel special ...  eheueh Crazy Turks http://img176.imageshack.us/img176/3884/1161a2eb3f4942a15ht7.jpg   and ubottu: you are asshole :D
 * yooshi is loving pidgin
<Baltazaar> kich?
<Agion> ﻿how much does ubuntu need space? how big memory stick is needed?
<joaopinto> Agion, depends on what you plan to install, 2GB is fine for a base install
<Agion> ok, thanks
<Mez> Agion, a default install is around a gig... then you need space for expansion
<yooshi> on a memory stick? that'd be slow
<Nix3r> how can i finish a console session and go back to X, which i start by pressing ctrl alt F1 while i was in X. ?
<Agion> ok
<Mez> Agion, the companies I know sell them on 2Gb+sticks
<dabaR> how do I set up NTLM authentication for Vinagre?
<joaopinto> Nix3r, ctrl - alt -f7
<Agion> okay, thaks you very much!
<yooshi> joaopinto:  wow this os is more complete than ever
<Nix3r> joaopinto:  that will terminat the console session and ill be back to X ?
<onthefence928> apophis: hey so where does it show up after i install it?
<joaopinto> Nix3r, that will switch to X. it will not terminate whatever you are doing on the console
<Nix3r> joaopinto:  ok . thx
<joaopinto> each console is independent, you dont need to terminate them to switch
<yooshi> hmm compiz doesn't want to start, could I just type compiz in terminal?
<onthefence928> apophis: nvm found it
<joaopinto> yooshi, have you read the links suggested by ubotu ?
<yooshi> I read one link
<Baltazaar> yooshi:sudo killall gdm, then startx?
<K`zan> anyone here running vmware?  All it seems to want to do is open a web connection expecting a logon - any clues appreciated!
<yooshi> think I'll go back over those links again
<K`zan> Not at all like the vmware that 8.04 killed off :-(.
<onthefence928> apophis: ok how do i make it work with my xbox?
<Baltazaar> hey... It's friday
<offline> hi all
<tommy_> IndyGunFreak, so I am safe and can have peace of mind using Ubuntu for my netbanking etc as there is no keylogger or spyware that I need to worry about?
<psyco> where are the icons for programs stored??
<onthefence928> !xbox
<ubottu> Factoid xbox not found
<offline> i need help here with my ubuntu hardy
<IndyGunFreak> tommy_: sorry, i don't want to come off condescending and arrogant if i answer
<tommy_> offline, dont we all ;)
<Ayabara> my network setup is broken. when I boot it won't connect to my wlan unless I reconfigure it manually
<tommy_> IndyGunFreak, its ok, just answer :)
<apophis> onthefence928, Open this in your browser: /var/lib/mediatomb/mediatomb.html
<Xcaliber009> offline: state your question, for there might be an answer
<Ayabara> how can I delete all the stored network settings to start over?
<IndyGunFreak> i'd rather not take the chance.. sorry
<broken_quiche1> How do ATi's drivers compare to those of NVidia now-a-days?
<tommy_> IndyGunFreak, I understand. thanks anyway
<Baltazaar> psyco: spread, but/usr/share/pixmaps would be a starting point
<Xcaliber009> ATI has crappy linux support, period
<Ick> i opened VI and typed something out. i lost power before i got a chance to save the file, and vim -r doesn't find anything. i need the file pretty badly. what can i do?
<tommy_> I am safe and can have peace of mind using Ubuntu for my netbanking etc as there is no keylogger or spyware that I need to worry about?
<offline> i got this "failed to add entry to user" everytime i login .. what's wrong ?
<psyco> Baltazaar: TY
<Oli```> broken_quiche1: still worse although openish and improving faster
<broken_quiche1> I see.
<broken_quiche1> Best to stick with NVidia then?
<tommy_> !keylogger
<ubottu> Factoid keylogger not found
<tommy_> !spyware
<ubottu> Factoid spyware not found
<Baltazaar> psyco: ?
<psyco> yes
<offline> pls somebody help me on this
<dabaR> how do I set up NTLM authentication for Vinagre?
<psyco> I said Ty, as in Thank You.
<broken_quiche1> Actually, I guess that would make more sense, since graphics cards are the thigns youre meant to replace fairly frequently if you're serious about high-end gaming according to some folks.
<Baltazaar> psyco: TY?
<tommy_> does Hardy support digital cameras?
<Xcaliber009> broken_quiche1: ATI will work on ubuntu, as my laptop is running 8.04LTS, but it can be tricky to configure
<Baltazaar> for what?
<Ayabara> where's my network settings stored? like preferred network, wpa-key and stuff
<broken_quiche1> Thanks then Oli and Xcaliber00
<tommy_> offline, what you want help with?
<Oli```> tommy_: you're far less likely to install one unknowingly. Anybody could write a keylogger. Linux won't stop something like that existing
<broken_quiche1> Ah, okay Xcaliber009
<broken_quiche1> Thanks
<rogue_trader> !tired
<ubottu> Factoid tired not found
<Xcaliber009> broken_quiche1: my understanding is that Nvidia is just easier to use on linux distros
<b4l7424r> i tried updating firefox today in synaptic, but it wasn't able to fetch all the required packages, is this a temporary error?
<offline> Tommy :  i got this "failed to add entry to user" everytime i login .. what's wrong ?
<Xcaliber009> !tutorial
<ubottu> A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<Baltazaar> b4l7424r: change mirrors
<psyco> Baltazaar: Telling me icon path
<tommy_> Oli```, so how can I make sure I dont have one installed now?
<Baltazaar> psyco: ah... ok...
<psyco> lol
<b4l7424r> Baltazaar, i'm not sure how to do that, i'm a newbie
<stutter> has anyone here successfully gotten synergy to start when GDM starts so you can use your shared mouse & kb to log in?
<tommy_> offline, I have never seen that error ever.  Backup your home folder and reinstall Ubuntu
<Baltazaar> psyco: have been up for 48 hrs...
<tommy_> Oli```, u there?
<Oli```> tommy_: there are commercial and free antivirus programs (avg, for example) just like with windows but not running/installing anything from outside the repos is a good start
<psyco> hahaha
<psyco> nice
<tommy_> Oli```, so I should run AVG on Ubuntu to make sure I dnt have a keylogger installed on Hardy?
<offline> tommy, reinstall ? oww :D any other advice pls ? thx anyway
<stutter> do you mean to say...linux is not impervious to viruses like macs?! OMG!
<nalioth> tommy_: you don't have it
<b4l7424r> mirror mirror on the wall...
<Baltazaar> b4l7424r: open /etc/apt/sources.list, and try changing the two letter code with a nearby country...
<nalioth> tommy_: it was an affliction that affected Windows software
<Pici> tommy_: Did you read the link from the bot about viruses on windows?
<tommy_> offline, there is no other advice as the error: ""failed to add entry to user" is unknown to us here it seems
<Pici> er, linux rather.
<b4l7424r> Baltazaar, ok, thanks
<joaopinto> tommy_, did you read my previous answer to your question ?
<tommy_> nalioth, what dont I have?
<nalioth> tommy_: windows problems
<Baltazaar> b4l7424r: maybe check ubuntu mirrors first...
<TuniX12> lol many banned guys today
<whitekidney> how do i update my video card drivers? (i have a gainward gefirce 8500gt)
<offline> ok thank you tommy
<Oli```> tommy_: I'm not telling you that. I'm saying you *can* use an antivirus to check now but unless you're planning on downloading random untrusted source code or binaries and running those, you should be fine
<Baltazaar> whitekidney: go to a computerstore and say: this sucks
<apophis> !upnp is To Stream Media to other upnp aware devices (Like XBox, PS3, iRadio or other PC's) you need a upnp Server, ubuntu Repositories (search in / System / Admin / Synaptic Packet Manager for upnp or dlna) MediaTomb is an example upnp Server with Web Interface (sudo apt-get install mediatomb) (web UI: /var/lib/mediatomb/mediatomb.html) (docu: http://mediatomb.cc/)
<tommy_> joaopinto, sorry I missed it, please tell me again
<tommy_> nalioth, how can I be sure I dont have any keylogger or spyware etc already on Hardy now?
<whitekidney> thats obviously not funny.
<whitekidney> how do i update my video card drivers? (i have a gainward gefirce 8500gt)
<whitekidney> uh oh, geforce *
<tommy_> Oli```, I have installed 2 3rd party apps, how can I check they are ok?
<joaopinto> tommy_, at the present time there is no know malware on the wild for linux
<Baltazaar> whitekidney: that has a Nvidia chip
<Oli```> tommy_: btw, the same goes for Windows. Keep the system patched and updated and you'll be fine 99.999% of the time.
<tommy_> joaopinto, ok
<stutter> has anyone successfully gotten synergy to start with gdm so you can use a shared keyboard to log in?
<Baltazaar> so install Nvidia drivers whitekidney
<nalioth> tommy_: theres no such thing as what you describe
<whitekidney> Baltazaar : How ?
<tommy_> Oli```, are you claiming that MS windows updates clean spyware and virus?
<whitekidney> im new to linux, i need more in depth infomation
<Baltazaar> oh-jesus
<yooshi> oops
<dabaR> How do I set up a VNC connection to a PC that expects NTLM authentication.
<juanfotos> hi!
<tommy_> nalioth, ok so I can use Hardy confidently for netbanking etc and copying and pasting text from a text file into the website forms?
<fredo1969> hello
<Oli```> tommy_: No. Not installing malware kind of goes without saying.
<yooshi> killall gdm does a lot :P
<joaopinto> tommy_, yes
<tommy_> whitekidney, do you seek a black kidney? :)
<juanfotos> hello Fredo...
<nalioth> tommy_: nothing is keeping you from pasting stuff into a phishing site
<tommy_> Oli```, I cant use Hardy confidently?
<whitekidney> for god sake, help me
<juanfotos> fredo, do you speak spanish?
<joaopinto> !es | juanfotos
<ubottu> juanfotos: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bloodrock> offline you might try doing a google for the error
<J2> ﻿guys what can i do when fsck gives me smth about "Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open device xxx"?
<Bart_Burroughs> trying to see my ubuntu box from my windows xp machine. I can see the xp box from ubuntu but not the other way around. wireless by the way. any ideas?
<tommy_> nalioth, i type the banks website evert time.  so with that in mind, what else I need to be concerned about?
<whitekidney> what do i type in the terminal do get my nvidia drivers?
<yooshi> malware on linux?
<joaopinto> J2, I would search for the backups of that device :P
<nalioth> tommy_: so long as you are using a https:// known banking site, not much, i guess
<revilodraw> ok this is really annoying me! i have a dell inspiron 6400 core2due t7200 with 2gb ram - is it amd64 or i386?
<Oli```> tommy_: I believe you're being deliberately abrasive now. Unless you're here for actual support (giving or receiving), please clear off.
<juanfotos> gracias...
<vocx> tommy_, if you are so afraid of potential malware you shouldn't be using computers at all, there is no such thing as a perfect protection. But generally speaking you should fine.
<Baltazaar> can't believe what folks in #slackware would say... Maybe: The support chain is: 1. Wiki / Web / Google, 2. Forum search, 3. IRC
<yooshi> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<J2> joaopinto - thanks thats realy confortable to hear ^_^
<tommy_> Oli```, thou shalt not judge because your assuming to know my intentions.
<whitekidney> what do i type in the terminal do get my nvidia drivers?
<amikrop> Where can I set which Window Decorator I want to use (I bet, in some file, I replace the word "gtk-window-decorator" with the word "foo", where "foo" is the window decorator of my choice)?
<tommy_> Oli```, you are now on ignore
<Pici> Baltazaar: Well, you aren't in #slackware...
<tommy_> vocx, ok thanks
<Baltazaar> whitekidney: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<J2> bart_burroughts - you have to put your ubuntu box into the same workgroup as the windows group
<offline> bloodrock, i've search for the error @google, nothing found
<joaopinto> J2, what the partition formatted ?
<tommy_> whitekidney, http://digg.com/linux_unix/How_to_install_Nvidia_driver_in_Ubuntu_Hardy_heron
<barslow> firefox 3 sucks
<Bart_Burroughs> J2 great, how
<J2> joaopinto - ext3
<yooshi> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<tommy_> barslow, I love ff3
<barslow> im so sorry i 'upgraded' to heron
<joaopinto> !language | barslow
<ubottu> barslow: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<joaopinto> J2, I am asking, how did you got into this scenario ?
<barslow> wow you guys run a tight ship
<Flannel> barslow: complaints/opinions/suggestions are welcomed in #ubuntu-offtopic, but please keep #ubuntu support related only
<barslow> they say s*cks on disney now
<Baltazaar> !wotd
<ubottu> Factoid wotd not found
<pkcahier> -!- renascent \rih-NAS-uhnt\, adjective:
<pkcahier> -!- Springing or rising again into being; showing renewed vigor.
<barslow> i need support
<panthro> :-d
<Baltazaar> hmmm
<tommy_> nalioth, ok thanks. I feel better and more confident now knowing that. cheers
<bloodrock> offline is it your main user account that you get the error
<Baltazaar> should have word of the day
<revilodraw> ok this is really annoying me! i have a dell inspiron 6400 core2due t7200 with 2gb ram - is it amd64 or i386?
<barslow> someone help me fix firefox so it stops crashing
<J2> bart_burroughs - system>administration>network settings>general>domain name that should be it
<tommy_> nalioth, is rkhunter any good?
<yooshi> barslow: FF3?
<J2> joaopinto - i hit the suspend button and it broke all filesystems on the HD
<joaopinto> revilodraw, it a 64 bits capable system, you can use either 32 or 64 bits
<[dmsuperman]> What's the command to execute a file with associated application from the command line?
<Bart_Burroughs> J2, thanks I am assuming in hardy right?
<barslow> yes
<Quicksilva> Hello.  I bought a PIXMA IP2600 printer but there are no drivers for it.  I tried the 2000 and 3000 driver but neither work.  is there any way for me to get my printer working?
<tommy_> nalioth, just out of curiosity, why cant Hardy get infected with a keylogger and be in my memory right now?
<joaopinto> J2, and fsck does not provide the option to fix it ?
<J2> joaopinto - i could fix all fo them using fsck but the important partition isnt working ^_^
<barslow> it keeps crashing randomly, and for some reason when i highlight the file menu the txt disapears
<tommy_> barslow, reinstall FF?
<infidelis> i have a problem- when i click on another workspace icon in the "workspace switcher applet", it no longer switches me to that workspace
<barslow> i've tried that
<[dmsuperman]> tommy_, you'd pretty much need to want a keylogger, or install some third party app without knowing about it
<revilodraw> jaopinto; thank you, you are a legend
<J2> joaopinto - no, it gives that msg about the "bad magic number"... no idea what it means ^_^
<J2> bart_burroughs - 8.04
<joaopinto> tommy_, you can't, the same way you can't on any OS unless it was totally developed by yourseld
<tommy_> [dmsuperman], I have installed a third party app called Keepass. How can I know that didnt contain anything nasty?
<[dmsuperman]> I usually just research it, see what others have to say
<joaopinto> J2, it seems to me that thart partition is seriously damaged, to an exten that fsck is unable to check it
<Flannel> tommy_: You can't
<joaopinto> J2, can you read from that device using dd ?
<rawb> tommy_: read the source code
<J2> joaopinto - whats dd?
<tommy_> Flannel, so on Hardy, I could have a keylogger from that third party app I installed and never know im infected?  no way to check?
<Baltazaar> tommy_: to read stdin from linux, you need rights. To install an app that does that you need rights.
<tommy_> rawb, lol
<J2> joaopinto - and no it cant be mounted, ubuntu doesnt even recognise that it is a ext3 partition
<Flannel> tommy_: Did you install it with sudo?
<psyco> what do you call the codes widgets use to find your place for weather updates????
<apophis> can we just ignore tommy now?
<Flannel> tommy_: Or, have you used sudo with it in any manner?
<joaopinto> tommy_, please go to google, you seem to be unfamiliar with software an operative systems in general
<Bart_Burroughs> J2, yes 8.04
<edburns> I've never seen this before, but when I apt-get install bison, I'm getting a 404 not found.
<_Gast_355_> http://www.pennergame.de/change_please/7969777/
<IndyGunFreak> lol.. and you call me condescending
<edburns> Same story with Synaptic package manager.
<joaopinto> tommy_, your question is not related to ubuntu, but about using software in general, regardless of the OS you are using
<dabaR> How do I set up a VNC connection to a PC that expects NTLM authentication?
<tommy_> lets assume the worst scenario and that I am now infected with a keylogger etc from the Keepass 3rd party app I installed.  How now can I check to see if im infected?
<edburns> 404 Not Found 91.189.88.46.80
<yooshi> !compiz
<Baltazaar> if your'e concerned about keyloggers and the likes, install tripwire
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<tommy_> Flannel, only used sudo to install it.
<joaopinto> J2, dd allows to do raw reading, meaning, it doesnt care about the part format
<edburns> Indeed the URL generated by both apt-get install and Synaptic Package manager does not exist.
<J2> bart_burroughs - well then I THINK its there. didnt test it yet though. if its not here try searching for the setting that is the equivalent to the domain name in windows. like "mshome" by default in windows
<joaopinto> it would be just to check if you can do disk I/O to the device
<edburns> Can someone please help?
<tommy_> Flannel,  it now loads and runs without needing to use sudo all the time.  is that a good sign?
<nalioth> tommy_: have you run any programs using your 'sudo' password that you didn't know what they did?
<Bart_Burroughs> J2, went into network settings, general, set domain as MSHOME which is how I see the xp machine on hardy and re-booted. is this correct
<joaopinto> J2, if you do not, then you have an hw failure
<tommy_> nalioth, I cannot remember.
<J2> joaopinto - how can i read from it using dd?
<Flannel> tommy_: When you installed it, it *could* have installed anything anywhere, including overwriting key system files to hide itself from you, etc.  The question is, do you trust where you got it from?
<Baltazaar> tommy_: check /etc/sudoers file...
<J2> bart_burroughs - yeah
<joaopinto> J2, dd if=device of=/dev/null
<harveyd> silly question probably but its annoying me, what to I type to quit a telnet session
<tommy_> nalioth, so it comes back to my original question... how can I check Hardy is not infected?  will RKHUNTER check for that?
<J2> bart_burroughs - good luck ^_^
<tommy_> Flannel, I do not know, so I cannot 100% trust it.
<barslow> ﻿does anyone else's txt dissapear when you highlight the file menu in FF3
<nalioth> tommy_: i can 110% gaurantee you, that unless you've used your 'sudo' inappropriately, you're not 'infected' with anything
<apophis> harveyd, depends on the protocl, but normally you just type: quit
<apophis> (or exit)
<joaopinto> tommy_, UNLESS YOU TRUST THE SOURCE YOU CAN'T BE SURE THAT AN INSTALLED SOFTWARE DOES NOT PROVIDE A TROJAN LIKE FUNCTIONALY, REGARDLESS OF THE OS THAT YOU USE
<Flannel> tommy_: Checking for "regular' malware is easy enough.  Its the rootkit stuff that's troublesome.  However, a liveCD would be able to check your harddrive
<joaopinto> sorry, it had to be CAPS
<apophis> joaopinto, thats why he wants a virus scanner because he feels safer then ;D
<Flannel> tommy_: This is getting a little bit offtopic, care to move to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<harveyd> the server doesnt have any way to quit the session, its just expecting the client to
<Baltazaar> so install a freakin virus scanner!
<tommy_> nalioth, but I used sudo when I installed Keepass .deb file from http://www.keepassx.org/downloads?PHPSESSID=33d7d7cc4f66153708ca2ab4232c55e2
<J2> joaopinto - im doing a "man dd" and in the description it says "copy a file, converting and formatting according to the operands"
<joaopinto> no, he just keeps repeating the same question about how to use a system in general
<harveyd> and everything ive tested, including the escape characters, just get sent over telnet
<Baltazaar> I think it's trolling
<tommy_> Flannel, This is the keepass .deb file I installed. Do you think it looks safe?  http://www.keepassx.org/downloads?PHPSESSID=33d7d7cc4f66153708ca2ab4232c55e2
<rawb> tommy_: here's the source code: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/keepassx/KeePassX-0.3.1.tar.gz?download feel free to read it all and look for anything suspicious
<harveyd> including ctr+c
<J2> joaopinto - im kinda confused as to how this will help me lol
<Baltazaar> !troll
<ubottu> Factoid troll not found
<Baltazaar> !trolling
<ubottu> Factoid trolling not found
<joaopinto> J2, it will just check if you can read from the disk...
<nalioth> tommy_: i'm not up on security issues, as i compile my own programs from source or use trusted repos  (were you not able to find keepass in a trusted repo?)
<[dmsuperman]> !mencoder
<ubottu> Factoid mencoder not found
<J2> joaopinto - ok... im kinda confused as to how to input the command. its the /dev/stb5 partition, could u show me how the command has to look?
<harveyd> ah, found it
<Flannel> tommy_: You know keepassx is in the repos, right? http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/keepassx
<harveyd> ctr+]
<tommy_> rawb, why are you keep saying stuff like that!  I told you 2 times already. I am not a programmer and I have NO IDEA what the source code says
<joaopinto> J2, dd if=/dev/stdb5 of=/dev/null
<blistov> Chriiist this is  alot of people
<tommy_> Flannel, I didnt know that :P  so how do I now remove the keepass I downloaded and install keepass from the repos?
<J2> joaopinto - ok lemme try that...
<joaopinto> tommy_, the answer YOU CAN'T KNOW, do not use computers!!!
<blistov> i've installed ica client 10.6, but when i run wfmgr, i get wfcmgr: error while loading shared libraries: libXm.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<blistov> i have installed libmotif3 and libxaw
<vocx> joaopinto, ha ha
<apophis> C A P S :)
<blistov> idea's?
<ipei> Hi again guys! May I ask how I can change when I dubbleklick on the title row on a window from "rolling up" to maximize? :/
<tommy_> joaopinto, do you think your comment is feasible and sensible and realistic?  are yuou tryung to help or just annoy people? :)
<joaopinto> tommy_, just go to your bank instead, and be carefull the guy on the desk can be fake
<tommy_> joaopinto, be careful
<apophis> blistov, ica client is not from the repository?
<Oli```> !ops | tommy_
<ubottu> tommy_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<joaopinto> tommy_, you have been annoying on all your lines, I am sure I Can annoy you with a single line
<tommy_> nalioth, i didnt know you were an op :)
<Pici> !stop
<ubottu> NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<Flannel> tommy_: Remove the package you have installed with your favorite package mangaer, then install the version from the repository
<J2> joaopinto - is it normal that it takes allot of time to check?
<Pici> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<joaopinto> J2, well, it would read from your entire disk, if its running, it means it is able to read from your disk
<joaopinto> you can abort it with CTRL-C
<tommy_> Flannel, ok thanks
<dabaR> How do I set up a VNC connection to a PC with UltraVNC with NTLM authentication?
<Mez> tommy_, joaopinto please take your difference of opinion to /msg, rather than in here
<tommy_> Flannel, ill do that, sounds like a feasible plan and a sensible one.  thanks for your help
<J2> joaopinto - well its doing smth but i dont know what exactly. there is no text outout since i hit enter
<tommy_> Mez, ok
<joaopinto> Mez, please read the entire thread, this was not an opinion matter, thanks
<tommy_> Mez, I found a solution from Flannel anyway, so I dont need to continue the topic. thanks
<xande> ola
<joaopinto> J2, there are some recovery tools, I am not sure it will help on your case, and I can't remember the name right now.. probably someone else can help...
<xande> como eu fasso pra baixar
<hacksilber> hey guys, i'm trying to mount a sansa e260
<joaopinto> !pt | xande
<ubottu> xande: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<J2> joaopinto - well thanks anyway for your time. btw you know anything about this software? http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<hacksilber> i can see it from doing "cat /proc/bus/usb/devices
<Scunizi> anyone know why most channels on shoutcast via Streamtuner won't load.. all I get is unable to tune in . stream is empty.???
<hacksilber> anyway i can figure out where it is to mount it?
<ipei> Hi again guys! May I ask how I can change when I dubbleklick on the title row on a window from "rolling up" to maximize? :/  In "Window preference" "maximize" is choosed, so something is wrong :(
<joaopinto> J2, ops, that was the software I am aware for recovring, it is available from the repositories
<hacksilber> anyone?
<Chrysalis> is it safe to delete symlinks or will that delete whatever its pointing to aswell?
<Odd-rationale> Chrysalis: it is safe to delete symbolic system links.
<J2> joaopinto- ok ill try using it then. thanks allot!
<sabe> nick mitm
<sabe> ups
<Chrysalis> Odd-rationale: well i use the ln -s to make them if the -s stands for symbolic
<Odd-rationale> Chrysalis: correct.
<Miesco> How would I use my headset for just VOIP?
<Miesco> In a game
<t_>  I have a problem, 5 minutes after booting ubuntu. The system freezes, and the icons disappear, and no files can be opened (Unable to open the chil process).
<xande> desculpa mas eu nunca entrei no irc
<hacksilber> from doing cat /proc/bus/usb/devices i can see it is on bus 005 and is device 002
<rainabba> Getting along pretty decent with my new 8.04 install, but I'm catching hell setting up samba shares using any GUIs. System>Administration>File Sharing (or similiar) doesn't exist and the Nautilus Sharing dialog fails citing file permissions in /var/lib/samba/usershares, but I'm in the sambasharing group. Help? Another GUI I could use?
<hacksilber> can't relly seem to get any further than that
<joaopinto> xande, please type /j #ubuntu-pt
<thosgb> how do you remove your splash screen boot screen, so its just text?
<jay_> how to install any program ?
<bloodrock> rainabba: did you try system-config-samba
<joaopinto> Jay, you should start from Add/Remove
<pilpi> jay_, applications-menu -> add/remove
<offline> Bloodrock, u still here ? thank you for your great assistance on my prob... now my machine is back to it's norman life
<bloodrock> offline cool glad to have been able to help
<jay_> how i want to get a driver for sound and cam
<dabaR> thosgb: You need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add the option 'quiet' to the right line. http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=ubuntu+grub+quiet&btnG=Search&meta=
<Miesco> I have headphones and speakers plugged in, both are plugged into audio out, how do I make them both work?
<offline> bloodrock, ya :D glad to get help from u to thanks
<jay_> oo ic
<pucko-> thosgb, and remove splash as well if you want text-only
<asathoor> !spyware
<ubottu> Factoid spyware not found
<thosgb> pucko will that also take care of the logo?
<asathoor> !adblocl
<ubottu> Factoid adblocl not found
<jay_> my cam is lose
<offline> bye bloodrock
<DanielRM> I don't suppose anyone knows how to stop aalib from cutting off half of my video?
<coil> has anyone gotten unreal tournament working on hardy?
<jetscreamer> i remember a song by bloodrock
<Constrabus> Video works fine in X, but when I kill X i cant get back to the console. I just get a blank screen. Any ideas? Card: 8800m GTX laptop gpu
<offline> what song ?
<coil> has anyone gotten unreal tournament working on hardy?
<pucko-> Constrabus, common problem.. do you use vesafb?
<jay_> how i want to change my theme
<offline> unreal tournament is for windows isn't it ?
<joaopinto> coil, are you running it using wine ?
<ninefold> In the synaptic it says "Firefox 3.0~b5". Is this a beta version or final? Just wondering because of the b~5.
<asathoor> jay >> just rightclick somewhere on the desk...
<coil> no, loki installer
<abchirk> offline which version?
<asathoor> desktop
<joaopinto> ninefold, ff3 final is already available from the repositories, unless your is not synchronized yet
<thosgb> pucko should I delete all the splash, and quiet in grub?
<asathoor> jay >> and then choose theme
<rainabba> bloodrock: That did it, thank you.
<dabaR> Constrabus: can you get to the console without killing X?
<offline> abchirk : i bet that question is for coil :D
<asathoor> jay >> you can create your own or download from www
<pucko-> thosgb, no, just one instance.. if you read the comments you'll see it..
<abchirk> oh sorry. :P
<mythril> I updated my kernel last night and now sound doesn't play (Ubuntu 7.10) where should I start to solve this issue.
<offline> abchirk :D
<abchirk> coil the original or Ut2004 or else?
<abchirk> :)
<Constrabus> pucko- Yes, I have it compiled into my kernel. It still happenes when i take vge=0x730 out of my boot string.
<thosgb> pucko the link you gave me, thats 150 results, and 15 pages
<Constrabus> pucko- Would I have to take it out of my kernel for it to fix?
<offline> asathorr : which theme is the most light ? i mean not hogging too much resource ?
<pucko-> Constrabus, yes, happened to me too. I had to use vga16fb to get it working. don't know about the nvidia drivers though.
<AutoMatriX> Hi folks Dock just said I've got to take some painkillers but strictly every 12 hours, does somebody know the way to a 'crontab' example to help me remind that, or shall I just RTFM ? :D
<hvgotcodes> hey on gutsy compiz worked fine with my ati m300 -- on gutsy its slow as spit
<hvgotcodes> is this a known issue?
<hvgotcodes> i meant hardy second one
<pucko-> thosgb, that wasn't me.
<RabidWeezle> what's the command to run ubuntu's updater?
<Constrabus> pucko- So you think If i take it out of my kernel, it will work?
<RabidWeezle> I run kde and it doesn't work the same as in gnome
<asathoor> AutoMatriX >> perhaps anacron is better, if your system isn't a server
<thosgb> pucko oh okay
<thosgb> well I dont know what line to add, that guy posted a link with over 150 search results
<pucko-> thosgb, look for the line begining with # defoptions=
<thosgb> okay
<pucko-> thosgb, and don't forget to run update-grub afterwards
<Flannel> AutoMatriX: you could use crontab, sure.  But there are probably better specialized tools for reminders.  A cursory search reveals "remind" which may work
<AutoMatriX> asathoor, this machine si sometimes used as a testserver ;)
<thosgb> pucko how do I update grub?
<pucko-> Constrabus, as I said. don't really know about nvidia drivers. but it worked for me
<pucko-> thosgb sudo update-grub
<AutoMatriX> Flannel, interesting solution, in fact :D
<asathoor> AutoMatriX >> if it's not online all of the time anacron is better. Just edit /etc/anacrontab
<offline> do i need firewall on ubuntu ?
<thosgb> pucko thanks man
<asathoor> ;-)
<linxeh> offline: maybe, depending on what you might run / want to hide
<dabaR> offline: not unless you know you need one.
<AutoMatriX> asathoor, 'm going to have a look at that solution too,
<RabidWeezle> nvm, I got it, update-manager
<coil> abchirk: goty
<RabidWeezle> ^_^
<AutoMatriX> asathoor, Flannel, thanks à lot
<coil> but im having problems with the unrealtournament.ini file
<coil> trying to get the opengl working
<RabidWeezle> coil, GOTY DVD?
<coil> not dvd
<coil> just the two cds
<abchirk> without OpenGL it won't run. :)
<RabidWeezle> oh, cause the DVD has no linux installer at all, but it has a linux logo on it, LOL
<coil> yes abchirk
<coil> and i hvae opengl and 3d accell already
<RabidWeezle> stupid midway
<abchirk> Nvidia?
<coil> i just need help with the viewportmanager option in the .ini
<coil> yes abchirk
<pucko-> Constrabus, what i did was to add fbcon and vga16fb to /etc/initramfs/modules
<offline> linxeh & dabar : yes, i want to avoid some attacks like flooding from my LAN... but is it linux is set to hidden port by default ?
<RabidWeezle> anyone know how to enable sshd?
<dabaR> offline: do you have any servers set up on your computer?
<soundray> RabidWeezle: sudo apt-get install ssh
<HalphaZ> hello, can i see what ports are open in my uubnut?
<RabidWeezle> ahh, thnx
<RabidWeezle> figured it would be installed by default hehe
<soundray> RabidWeezle: only the client
<RabidWeezle> ahh
<Daenyth> How do I get MPD to start when the machine boots?
<offline> dabar : no.. LAN is straight from switch
<RabidWeezle> makes sense, keeps the machine for secure
<ForsakenSoul> hey can someone tell me what was the command for editing a file from the console
<soundray> ForsakenSoul: nano filename
<RabidWeezle> ForsakenSoul, well, there's pico
<prodigel> Hi all. Anyone using mythtv? I'm just setting it up and I can't see anything when selecting 'watch tv'. any help appreciated
<RabidWeezle> and nano
<Daenyth> and vim :>
<ForsakenSoul> pico ?
<Daenyth> vim is better
<Oli```> HalphaZ: use Network tools (in System > Administration) on localhost
<RabidWeezle> I use mc lol
<Odd-rationale> !best |
<ubottu> : Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<RabidWeezle> I use mc for just about everything
<offline> dabar : but on my vista machine, i got massive attack of flooding..
<dabaR> offline: the Ubuntu firewall is by default set up to disallow any inbound connections.
<ForsakenSoul> hmm  how was the command to open a file with gedit for instance from the console with root perms
<yooshi> w00t I got compiz working
<soundray> prodigel: what kind of TV card do you have?
<RabidWeezle> gedit <filename>
<dabaR> ForsakenSoul: gksudo gedit
<RabidWeezle> yep
<RabidWeezle> for root privs
<JFlash> what software can I use to copy a dvd to the HD, not trancode it?
<Lunar_Lamp> prodigel> Hi all. Anyone using mythtv? I'm just setting it up and I can't see anything when selecting 'watch tv'. any help appreciated <== have you configured the tvcard in the settings, and tuned it?
<RabidWeezle> I use gksu
<jay_> ok thanx
<HalphaZ> Oli```: I'm using KDE4 compiled from trunk, so I suppose I need some command line command...
<prodigel> soundray: it's a leadtek 2000 ... donno exactly it's name, pretty old. anyway with xawtv it's working pretty fine
<JFlash> i found a bunch and installed OGMRip but then it just rips it
<vipester> im back again... still trying to connect to wpa.  i reinstalled ubuntu to try some tutorials fresh and it still doesnt work
<offline> dabar : so you're saying it is not really necessary to use additional firewall on ubuntu coz it's already safe ? correct me
<JFlash> like, it's a lossy process
<RabidWeezle> ooh, new nvidia drivers o_O
<sp1d3r> hey folks!  Does anyone knows a terminal which I can slide in/out when I want to use it?
<Oli```> HalphaZ: you can still run gtk apps under kdm (assuming you've still got all the ubuntu-desktop packages installed)
<prodigel> Lunar_Lamp: I've run myth-setup and did some settings according to some article, and seemed ok, also found a bunch of channels
<dabaR> offline: ya, if you don't know whether you need a firewall, you don't probably. I don't use a firewall.
<Lunar_Lamp> sp1d3r: I think "tilde" is what you're looking for - though I haven't used it.
<jay_> ermm.. how to download any filem
<ForsakenSoul> ok thanks guys
<RabidWeezle> This has been an awesome summer of code, we got a new firefox, wine 1.0, new nvidia drivers... this is great
<Lunar_Lamp> prodigel: ok, so when you say you can't see anything - do you mean the screen stays black but sound is heard?
<tanner> ugh, this high io wait time is bs
<prodigel> Lunar_Lamp: it goes blank for a fraction of a second and then comes back to the menu
<jake_needs_help> I'm having problems with my Ethernet connection on 8.04... assistance please
<Lunar_Lamp> OK, you will want to check the logs, but I think that sounds like it's not connecting the database properly.
<offline> dabar : ok.. that helps :D i think i'm not gonna use additional F/W coz i will got additional resource hog as well :D
<sp1d3r> Hey guys, where I can find a curtain terminal
<sp1d3r> ?
<HalphaZ> Oli```: I can't reach that program from menù... what is its name?
<RabidWeezle> jake_needs_help, what kind of problems?
<dabaR> offline: in other words, there is a firewall installed in every Ubuntu installation. It is set up properly when you get it, and gets updated as needed. You don't need to configure it if you don't encounter trouble.
<Lunar_Lamp> sp1d3r: I think "tilde" is what you're looking for - though I haven't used it.
<prodigel> Lunar_Lamp: where can I find those logs?
<Lunar_Lamp> prodigel: from memory I'm not sure - but I think /var/log/mythtv
<Odd-rationale> sp1d3r: tilda or guake
<Sodjer> д
<Oli```> HalphaZ: gnome-nettool
<sp1d3r> Lunar_Lamp yes! I want that !! thx
<soundray> prodigel: it might also just go to /var/log/syslog
<dabaR> -+
<sp1d3r> I forgot the name!
<rainabba> Using vmware-any-any-116 I managed to get VMWare Workstation 6.5 Beta installed and I created a VM, but when I try to run I get "Version mismatch with vmmon module: expecting 198.0, got 167.0". Anyone know what install step I goofed on to end up here?
<RabidWeezle> there's also Kuake for kde if you use kde sp1d3r
<jengelh2> rainabba: don't use any-any with workstation6.
<jake_needs_help> RabidWeezle: I can't seem to ping anything on my network... I think i'm having issues with IPv4 for some reason
<Zanth> hmm
<HalphaZ> Oli```: thank you a lot
<Oli```> HalphaZ: though you might want to run it from another computer as some ports may be open but only for local connections
<rainabba> jengelh2:  So I should uninstall and try again without any-any?
<RabidWeezle> so you can't access your lan, but you can access the internet jake_needs_help ?
<jengelh2> correct
<jay_> how to install any program
<Zanth> rainabba: maybe you should stick to a fully working VMWare version, not the beta.
<offline> :D thanks
<jengelh2> jay_: vmware-any-any ...
<rainabba> Zanth: No go man.
<prodigel> Lunar_Lamp: the only error I see in mythfrontend.log is joystick related, which is of null importance
<jake_needs_help> RabidWeezle: nope.. can't get to the internet either... I can't even ping my default gateway... very strange... I've tried both static IP and DHCP
<offline> jay : sudo apt-get install <program name>
<prodigel> Lunar_Lamp: also says 'connected to ...'
<mrgogetem> any one help with web cam on pidgin
<soundray> !software | jay_
<ubottu> jay_: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Zanth> i recently installed vmware 6.0.4. and i could get it to run without having to use the any-any patches.
<RabidWeezle> jake_needs_help, this might sound terrible, but try using a different cable?
<HalphaZ> Oli```: can I scan also udp ports?
<yooshi> what is the "super" key?
<RabidWeezle> Ethernet cables are finicky
<jengelh2> yooshi: the one with power.
<RabidWeezle> ctrl = super
<rodolfo> hi all!
<blkadf8> everytime I reboot, im disconnected, becaus I have to re-login on my wpa, how do I make linux to login automatically?
<jay_> ok thanx
<yooshi> oh... ok :D uh
<jrib> yooshi: usually it is the windows key
<soundray> yooshi: super is normally mapped to the right logo key
<soundray> RabidWeezle: ctrl != super
<J2> just some general info since it was hard to find. best free software to fix broken sectors, deleted partitions and so on: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<jengelh2> yooshi: Super is the Windows key (either SuperL or SuperR)
<jake_needs_help> RabidWeezle: Good suggestion, but nope, the cable is good, when I boot into Windows, it works fine... just when I'm using Ubuntu... :-(
<rodolfo> I have a ton of linux kernel versions! If I remove some, will it put the system in danger?
<yooshi> ok.. cuz whoever said that ctrl is super is wrong... if your'e using compiz
<RabidWeezle> oh
<jengelh2> yooshi: there's a lot of noise in here..
<yooshi> hmm whats super n then?
<prodigel> Lunar_Lamp: I'm seeing now in console this message: DPMS Deactivated\nDPMS Reactivated.
<RabidWeezle> jake_needs_help, has it ever worked with linux?
<jengelh2> DUH
<raisefist2> rodolfo : no you wont really booting from the lastest kernel should be fine however if you want to be careful then keep the version before just in case
<yooshi> yeah 1,300 people so far the most I've seen
<soundray> yooshi: hold down the right logo key and hit n
<Zanth> rodolfo: maybe you could try 'sudo apt-get autoremove' . if there are more recent versions of your kernel installed, Ubuntu will remove them and should remain bootable, using the most recent kernel installed.
<yooshi> sweet
<troythetechguy> After installing the updates today, the wifi on my lap top quit working.  I re-installed restricted drives and all works fine now.  Is this normal?  Has anyone else experiences this?
<yooshi> oooo compiz is my friend
<jake_needs_help> RabidWeezle: It has never worked in this machine but I'm using the same brand NIC in 8.04 server just fine
<mythril> I updated my kernel last night and now sound doesn't play (Ubuntu 7.10) where should I start to solve this issue?
<soundray> rodolfo: you can safely remove older kernels. Just make sure you keep the one that's running -- check with uname -r
<prodigel> soundray: "could not connect to socket" how does this sound in frontend console responses?
<soundray> prodigel: is mythtv reporting that?
<ninefold> In synaptic it said "Firefox 3.0b~5" and I just installed it and it was firefox beta 5. I absolutely updated synaptic and I am on the main server and it undoubtedly is, and says, beta 5 for me. Does anyone know what's going on?
<prodigel> soundray: yes, between other stuff
<prodigel> soundray: I'm running it from terminal, and that some of the output
<rainabba> jengelh2:  That was it (no any-any). Thanks.
<jengelh2> according to the irclog sizes, there is 5x more traffic in #ubuntu than in #fedora... probably 5x as much noise too
<yooshi> heh, I hear #linux has lots but its not noisy
<rodolfo> raisefist2, I'm afraid the current kernel is still under development. thus, are not considerable 'stable'. In fact, I don't read all the details that comes with linux kernel when the update manager gets it installed...
<fortune82> Hey, I'm having trouble starting up Ubuntu 8.04
<Simulous> hello
<rodolfo> Zanth, sudo apt-get autoremove doesn't work
<soundray> prodigel: I think you've found a clue there, but I can't think of anything to suggest (I'm a vdr user myself)
<fortune82> It boots up into the Command screen instead of the GUI
<yooshi> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<Zanth> rodolfo, well, how many kernels are installed?
<Simulous> what would i use to enable me to play a couple of windows based pc games on unbuntu please? :)
<Simulous> thanks
<rodolfo> soundray, I will try that
<jengelh2> Simulous: Windows.
<]RandoM[> not having any luck with the intel drivers for 4965 agn wireless.. i get connected but the speed is really slow like (20kB/s), the wifi led doesn't show up.. my router is a b router, but there isn't any problem connecting to it with the same card in vista
<soundray> rodolfo: use (for example) sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic
<Simulous> haha
<]RandoM[> i'm thinking of trying ndiswrapper and using the windows driver
<Zanth> dunno why, but autoremove worked for me.
<plik> Simulous: you could try win4lin  or wine
<jengelh2> Simulous: vmware. with Windows.
<yooshi> I know, stupid answer...
<rodolfo> Zanth I don't remember...maybe six or seven..
<moonchild___> help please
<ajhtiredwolf> hey does nayone know if the 9800gtx has working drivers in linux and or works well?
<rodolfo> soundray, --purge?!
<Simulous> thanks mate. Not sure about the VM tho as it vitalizes the displayer adapt..
<moonchild___> #metal
<jengelh2> great games come with great impact
<]RandoM[> which windows driver do i use ? 32bit or 64? i am using amd64 distro of hardy
<soundray> rodolfo: removes configuration files as well. Not sure whether it makes a difference in the case of kernel packages
<fortune82> Ubuntu 8.04 boots up into the Command screen instead of the GUI -- How to fix this?
<jengelh2> ]RandoM[: a 64-bit linux driver.
<arakthor> So, I'm running 8.04 64bit edition, and Gimp is gimped because it can't open the menu-toolbox and some other stuff. Basically everything in the directory /usr/share/gimp/ is missing, and I tried reinstalling. any suggestions?
<soundray> rodolfo: I use --purge as a habit
<rodolfo> soundray, I know, but I'm pretty sure it will have some impact
<]RandoM[> jengelh2: the intel linux driver isn't working well for me (i have it working right now). it's pretty new so it might be just buggy
<soundray> rodolfo: it certainly won't remove anything that your current kernel still needs
<]RandoM[> downloads are very slow.. lots of lost packets i think
<]RandoM[> the driver is iwl3965
<fortune82> Ubuntu 8.04 boots up into the Command screen instead of the GUI -- How to fix this?
<linkmaster03> How do I clear 'screen' sessions?
<coil> Critical: appError called:
<coil> Critical: Class Actor Member Owner problem: Script=48 C++=52
<coil> Exit: Executing UObject::StaticShutdownAfterError
<coil> Exit: Executing USDLClient::ShutdownAfterError
<]RandoM[> if i try ndiswrapper do i need to do anything so that it doesn't use iwl3965 driver anymore?
<rodolfo> soundray, gonna try it then.. Zanth, raisefist2, thank you all!
<soundray> linkmaster03: how do you mean 'clear'?
<linkmaster03> soundray: like if I type screen -ls and it shows previous sessions, how do I erase those sessions totally
<jengelh2> -wipe, read the mp
<soundray> arakthor: /usr/share/gimp is still empty after you reinstall gimp?
<fortune82> Ubuntu 8.04 boots up into the Command screen instead of the GUI -- How to fix this?
<Shadow_Ice> so... anyone around?
<fortune82> GAH
<arakthor> soundray, yeh
<soundray> linkmaster03: ideally, you should attach and exit them. If they aren't attachable, use screen -wipe
#ubuntu 2008-06-21
<linkmaster03> soundray: how do I exit them?
<soundray> arakthor: did the reinstall process show any errors?
<arakthor> soundray, nope :o
<arakthor> I'm thinking a .tgz from the gimp project will have the files, but I'm not sure if they are all stored in the same place
<fortune82> can anyone even see this text? or do i have to register?
<soundray> linkmaster03: you end the programs that screen runs. If they are e.g. shells, you type 'exit'
<mythril> I upgraded my kernel and sound stopped working (ubuntu 7.10) what do I do?
<fortune82> NickServe
<fortune82> NickServ
<linkmaster03> soundray: i typed screen -wipe and all my sessions are still there when I type screen -ls
<fortune82> NickServ fortune82
<mythril> fortune82: we can see you
<Odd-rationale> !register | fortune82
<ubottu> fortune82: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<soundray> arakthor: gimp-data is the package that populates /usr/share/gimp
<fortune82> I'm so confused right now
<fortune82> >.<
<chrome> hey guys, anyone here running Ubuntu on a mac pro?
 * BABA_RECORD hey all
<Flannel> fortune82: /msg nickserv help
<soundray> linkmaster03: screen -wipe only removes traces of screen processes that don't have any running subprocesses any more.
<andycas> How to locate a file in a specific dir?
<Daviey> fortune82: you only need to register/identify to send private messages (although it is recommended anyway)
<soundray> andycas: can you elaborate?
<linkmaster03> soundray: well how can I totally delete these old sessions?
<arakthor> soundray, k thx
<BABA_RECORD> need to know what mssng did i need to use , because i cant open the webcam
<Odd-rationale> andycas: one way: "ls /dir | grep filename"
<soundray> linkmaster03: by attaching them and exiting the programs that run inside them
<jengelh2> Odd-rationale: don't use |grep
<andycas> soundray: I want to search for a .config in one specific dir
<jengelh2> at least, not in scripts
<soundray> andycas: find /specific/dir -name .config
<arakthor> soundray, it was already installed as well
<Alan_M> fortune82, what are you trying to do buddy? We can help you if we know what your trying to attempt :)
<Odd-rationale> jengelh2: i meant just for shell command... what is wrong with piping through grep? Just curious....
<soundray> arakthor: so do a reinstall
 * BABA_RECORD help i need to know what meesenger had to use to open the webcam
<BABA_RECORD> oo
<arakthor> yeh, working on it
<fortune82> Ala_M, i said it about 4 times
<jengelh2> Odd-rationale: it's only important for scripts;  http://jengelh.medozas.de/articles/recurring-errors-sh.php
<fortune82> Ubuntu 8.04 boots up into the Command screen instead of the GUI
<mythril> I upgraded my kernel and sound stopped working (ubuntu 7.10) what do I do?
<Odd-rationale> jengelh2: k, i'll take a look...
<arakthor> excellent. that worked. thanks soundray
<jengelh2> i'm collecting more, so if you happen to throw something in :P
<pucko-> mythril, probably an alsa issue..
<Shadow_Ice> anyone tell me what my problem is. i start to install Ubuntu and after a while it tells me its creating image and then everytime it gets close to 100% done it says "cant access cd please make sure nothing else is using the current drive" and then starts over.
<pucko-> mythril, do asoundconf list, and then asoundconf set-default-card <insert card from earlier>
<BABA_RECORD> a ju qifsha motrta
 * BABA_RECORD o what to use for msn , to open the webcam
 * BABA_RECORD o what to use for msn , to open the webcam
<BABA_RECORD> *** Notice -- Client connecting on port 6667: TWN|18919 (uiryer@220-138-44-15.dynamic.hinet.net) [clients]
<BABA_RECORD> :S
<sFEARs> i can't seem to find the sound setting to enable/disable IEC958.  can anyone help me?
<fortune82> boots up into the Command screen instead of the GUI -- How to fix it?
<chrome> guys I can't use TAB in grub while booted from the liveCD in a gnome-terminal, any suggestions?
<pucko-> fortune82, you could try reconfigure X
<fortune82> i'll try that
<fortune82> thanks for at least answering me
<hennessy> Why cant I see the users in the channel?
<pucko-> fortune82, not much to go on in your question.. try "startx" from console and get back to us with the error message.
<pucko-> chrome, you can't use what?
<BABA_RECORD> pucko
<chrome> pucko-: tab key
<BABA_RECORD> what messenger do you use
<chrome> pucko-: its just inserting tab characters in grub :P
<jengelh2> irssi.
<pucko-> chrome, you mean it works in xterm? not sure I understand
<chrome> pucko-: you know in grub, you can use tab to do completions?
<chrome> pucko-: if I use it, instead of giving completions, it just tabs over
<soundray> chrome: only when you've booted with grub.
<pucko-> oh I see, didn't know that
<soundray> chrome: it doesn't work when you start the grub shell from within a running OS
<chrome> ok, great
<BABA_RECORD> chrome what messenger are you using
<chrome> well that explains that.
<yoshimit> Hi all... I'm trying to install nvidia driver on Ubuntu 8.04 64bits, but after install without errors I cant change screen resolution... any help, plz?
<soundray> chrome: I guess it makes sense, since grub can't read a filesystem directly in this mode
<teth> I would like to get some help with my laptop memorycardreader problem, how can I get it work with hardy heron?
<chrome> soundray: sort of. It does tell you that you can use the tab key when you start it in a term window, so one expects you can
<chrome> breaks the principle of least surprise
<soundray> yoshimit: try setting up your screen properties with gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<yoshimit> soundray: trying...
<soundray> chrome: you've found a bug then.
<sFEARs> i can't seem to find the sound setting to enable/disable IEC958.  can anyone help me?
<yooshi> does ubuntu-gnome come with wine already packaged?
<chrome> well. maybe. I did thnk it was something to do with the fact i'm using a mac pro keyboard
<Odd-rationale> yooshi: no
<konrad1991> hello
<soundray> yooshi: packaged yes, installed, no
<yooshi> ah, well how do I install it?
<Odd-rationale> yooshi: sudo apt-get install wine
<yooshi> if its packaged then I shouldn't need to download it right?
<MrKeuner> hi all is ubuntu using more energy than windows? I read 4400 batteries should give 3-4 hours while mine gives 1.5 hour at most. Or is my battery crippled?
 * BABA_RECORD i need help with Pidgin Internet Messenger : that dont support webcam service plz help me 
<Odd-rationale> yooshi: or use synaptics
<yooshi> ah ok
<yooshi> btw pidgin is great, but it doesn't have some automatic features
<tommy_> if I only install new things using "apt-get" can I be confident that they are clean applications being installed?
<konrad1991> i have broken DVD drive, but i need to install Ubuntu, can i use pendrive to install Ubuntu to hard disk?
<Odd-rationale> yooshi: consider xchat
<yooshi> ewww
<yoshimit> soundray: hmmm... I tried that before... every resolution that I try gives me an invalid configuration msg error...
<Odd-rationale> konrad1991: yes. see "/msg ubottu install" for detials.
 * yooshi got frostwire and it doesn't work
<yooshi> yet... I think terminal would show some errors
<soundray> MrKeuner: Ubuntu may use more energy than Windows because it tends to wake up the CPU from power saving states more frequently. You can trace such behaviour with powertop
<konrad1991> Odd-rationale: thanks....
<tommy_> !keepass
<ubottu> Factoid keepass not found
 * BABA_RECORD i need help with Pidgin Internet Messenger : that dont support webcam service : tell me what msn did i need to use to use webcam services
<tommy_> Flannel, you here?
<MrKeuner> soundray: can i prevent it from doing so when on battery power?
<soundray> MrKeuner: try powertop
<yooshi> !frostwire
<ubottu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<soundray> !info powertop | MrKeuner
<ubottu> mrkeuner: powertop (source: powertop): linux tool to find out what is using power on a laptop. In component main, is extra. Version 1.9-2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 26 kB, installed size 400 kB
<chrome> meh dont know how i'm going to get grub to start on boot. The mac is starting windows when I select the linux boot menu in reFIT
<MrKeuner> soundray: installed already, checking it now thanks
<yooshi> hmm I need to update my java and this command could not be found: sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun
<tommy_> who said keepass is in the Ubuntu repos?
<yooshi> need to update it so I can run frostwire
<soundray> yooshi: you mangled that command
<yooshi> eh I just copy/pasted
<tommy_> how can I search the repos for a program?
<soundray> yooshi: then someone else mangled that command ;)
<soundray> tommy_: apt-cache search program
<jrib> tommy_: system -> adiministration -> synaptic
<yooshi> :( how is it supposed to go?
<tommy_> ok cheers
<soundray> yooshi: 'sudo update-alternatives --config java'
<soundray> yooshi: then it's interactive
<yooshi> how do u mean interactive?
<soundray> yooshi: you'll see
<yooshi> ty for the command much appreciated
<yooshi> cool
<yooshi> this is the funnest OS I've worked on.... no drivers to install literally
<andycas> Where can i get 2.6.25.x kernel-headers?
<MrKeuner> soundray: I clicked A R and W will those be permanent or do I have to do it everytime i need low energy consumption?
<amrik> andycas: did you custom build your kernel? did you remember to make-kpkg with kernel_headers?
<yooshi> soundray: I ran that command, it said no alternatives for java
<amrik> andycas: http://howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu for more info
<soundray> tommy_: keepass is for windows, no?
<yooshi> soundray:  I'm trying to get frostwire to work, it won't start
<andycas> amrik: yes i custom built it, but i dont know about make-kpkg
<soundray> yooshi: then you haven't installed any java yet
<soundray> !java | yooshi
<ubottu> yooshi: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<MagicMoonLight> **Cough Cough**
<anolis> how do i make a program use a specific sound device?
<hoarycripple> clear
<hoarycripple> oops
<tommy_> soundray, I found it.  sudo apt-get install keepassx
<Hasone2> hey. I've got a weird bug. about a week ago, the sound in vlc, totem, etc. simply stopped working.
<yooshi> isn't linux java already sorta?
<amrik> andycas: ok take a look at the link I sent you. it's the preferred way of building kernels on debian/ubuntu systems since they create .deb packages that are easy to install and manage. Note that you do not need to unlink /bin/sh from dash to bash; it works fine
<darek> Dsiemasz
<tommy_> soundray, yes its windows but Ubuntu has it also in the repos
<Hasone2> has this happened to anyone else?
<tommy_> soundray, and my keepass windows database works with Ubuntu keepassx too :)
<tommy_> soundray, you using it too?
<soundray> MrKeuner: I don't know, I haven't tried it myself yet
<andycas> amrik: thanks, ill look at it
<soundray> tommy_: no
<tommy_> soundray, ok :P
<Hasone2> can anyone help me?
<vipester> Well, I can connect to WEP/unsecured, so my WPA problem is definitely a config issue...
<soundray> yooshi: absolutely not
<amrik> Hasone2: is your sound card still being detected?
<amrik> !sound | Hasone2
<ubottu> Hasone2: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Hasone2> alright.
<soundray> yooshi: try saying that in ##linux, you'll get kicked ;)
<Herissy> lol
<anolis> how do i make a program use a specific sound device?
<andycas> amrik: can i just do make-kpkg kernel_headers now? or do i need to recompile the whole kernel?
<Hasone2> I switched to a different sound thing and it just worked.
<anonlol> hi
<amrik> hmm you can try `
<amrik> fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=-custom kernel_image kernel_headers `
<amrik> andycas: take out the kernel_image if you dont want to build an image
<yooshi> will java work in 64bit?
<MistyMay> Holy hell. 1244 people and like barley anyone is talking. =[
<m3th0d> hey people
<soundray> yooshi: yes (only the firefox plugin can cause headaches)
<MistyMay> Heyya m3th0d
<yooshi> MistyMay: plenty have talked earlier
<MistyMay> =]
<MistyMay> How are you?
<m3th0d> i kno da rooms quit
<yooshi> soundray: ah ok
<MistyMay> haha but stillll yooshi! XD
<m3th0d> quiet*
<m3th0d> anyhow
<soundray> MistyMay: this is not a chat channel -- please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<MistyMay> On my other chat site... there are like 80 people and the room is crazy talkitive.
<MistyMay> XD
<yooshi> hmm hey nick highlight seems to work...
<MistyMay> Ohhh
<yooshi> indeed it does
<yooshi> cool
<m3th0d> i just tried to go in #remote-exploit room but it says im banned how is that ?
<yooshi> sorry I'm in love with all this
<amrik> m3th0d: oh, the irony
<hiptobecubic> i notice that when my cache fills up a lot of my programs, even the stable ones like pidgin start crashing. how can i clear the cache?
<MagicMoonLight> Whats Wrong When Ctrl Alt F1 Don't Work Only Flashing Cursor
<soundray> !ot | MistyMay
<yooshi> soundray: add/remove is saying that sun java is unsupported
<ubottu> MistyMay: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<m3th0d> i just tried to go in #remote-exploit room but it says im banned how can i be band?
<MagicMoonLight> Whats Wrong When Ctrl Alt F1 Don't Work Only Flashing Cursor
<legend2440> hiptobecubic: sudo apt-get clean
<soundray> yooshi: that's because the version in the repos is still partly proprietary. It will work nevertheless.
<spideyman> MagicMoonLight,  then its working
<m3th0d> i just tried to go in #remote-exploit room but it says im banned how can i be band? witout even joining ?
<MagicMoonLight> Ok Then why cant I see text to log in the terminal session
<MagicMoonLight> If you have any ideals what is wrong
<hiptobecubic> legend2440, that didn't do what i was expecting. i'm using system monitor and i can still see that the cache is full
<yooshi> alright... I trust you :D is there a difference using .jre or .bin?
<spideyman> MagicMoonLight, did you try logging in user first then password
<alesan> hi
<alesan> how do I add a directory containing a number of fonts to a permanent X configuration?
<soundray> MagicMoonLight: same result when you hit Ctrl-Alt-F2 and the other F keys?
<yooshi> I suppose not
<renatoslip> olá!
<MagicMoonLight> I did but I still saw nothing just a flashing cursor on a black screen
<soundray> yooshi: are you in Add/Remove still?
<anolis> how do i make a program use a specific sound device?
<MagicMoonLight> When I ctrl alt del it did reboot
<yooshi> soundray:  no I went to synaptics to make sure I wasn't getting silly stuff
<yooshi> well... I went there cuz I wasn't sure
<krono2k5> is there a good howtoo guide to setup samba and ldap
<spideyman> MagicMoonLight, thats odd try restarting x then try again
<krono2k5> in ubuntu
<yooshi> but synaptics seems to be better for it all
<krono2k5> im using version 8
<soundray> yooshi: get the JRE unless you're planning to develop Java programs yourself
<MagicMoonLight> Yes same thing its like its not sending test to the montor when in that low level mode
<MagicMoonLight> text
<legend2440> hiptobecubic: that command cleared out the   /var/cache/apt/archives. where does system monitor mention cache?
<whileimhere> I was wondering about something. When I have GNOME installed I have no issues with connecting to the wireless network in my house. When I went with Kubuntu I had issues. Does GNOME use a different app to connect to wireless networks and would it effect my ability to connect at home?
<spideyman> MagicMoonLight, ctrl alt esc
<wers> the free space in my root partition is 0B. what's the best thing to do? hehe
<yooshi> ah ok well there are two of the same they just either are .bin or .jre so was not sure if there was a difference
<MagicMoonLight> not tried that what does that one do
<soundray> wers: 'apt-get autoclean' as a first step
<spideyman> MagicMoonLight, restarts your desktop environment
<wishbone> whats the best CD-bootable program for testing hardrives?
<MagicMoonLight> O ok kool I was alweays wondering how to do that
<hiptobecubic> legend2440, if you use the desklet in the gnome bar you can display memory usage. tooltip says memort: 16% by programs 72% by cache
<soundray> wers:  then run 'du -x / | sort -n' to find out what's taking up space. Removing old kernel packages is a good idea.
<wishbone> my laptop shutdown unexpectedly and it wont boot now, i need a CD to repair the drive
<yooshi> I have a small app that requires .net framework 1.1 and I installed wine is it possible to run this app and somehow get .net framework to work as well?
<soundray> yooshi: is your Java program working now?
<spideyman> MagicMoonLight, sry crtl alt backspace
<amrik> how can I tell if I have enough power to run an 8800GTS?
<Speckal> hi all.  which is the suggested dvd burning app for ubuntu?
<MagicMoonLight> I try that but Iit seems I lost my computers ability to show boot up text or low level text ever since I installed startup manager
<amrik> do the nvidia binary drivers tell me if it runs out of power? or does an LED come on?
<yooshi> soundray:  not yet I'm downloading java
<wers> soundray, what does autoclean do? remove my apt archives?
<MagicMoonLight> O yes I iknow of ctrl alt backspace well
<Rulz> i have a problem
<yooshi> holly crap
<soundray> wers: only those of outdated versions
<Rulz> i need help!
<yooshi> to download java I'm doing only 900kb/s
<soundray> yooshi: please behave professionally in here
<Rulz> i'm using ubuntu os, my problem is online television
<MagicMoonLight> when in low level mode like ctrl alt F1 what the command to load up natlis gnome desktop agian
<yooshi> for 30MB
<Rulz> i don't watchin the media
<soundray> !enter | Rulz
<ubottu> Rulz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<vipester> anybody know of any faqs/wikis to configure wpa in hardy heron?
<HappyHater> MagicMoonLight, startx?
<Rulz> okay
<Speckal> which is the suggested dvd burning app for ubuntu?
<soundray> MagicMoonLight: 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart'
<MagicMoonLight> yes if stuck in Ctrl alt F1 how do get back to desktop
<Mo0oSaH> What is the shortcut to get back to X after ctrl+ALT+F2
<Zanth_88> speckal: GNOME or KDE?
<Speckal> Zanth_88:  gnome
<soundray> MagicMoonLight: or Ctrl-Alt-F7 if it's still running
<yooshi> soundray: unprofessional? :P jeeze its downloading like a snobby snail
<soundray> Mo0oSaH: ^^
<Zanth_88> Speckal: you could try GnomeBaker
<DIL> !brasero
<ubottu> Factoid brasero not found
 * BABA_RECORD i need help with Pidgin Internet Messenger : that dont support webcam service : tell me what msn did i need to use to use webcam services
<Mo0oSaH> soundray: thanks!
<Zanth_88> but there is also Nero Linux.
<Rulz> I don't watchin online media systems, mms url's i'm using the vlc player
<Speckal> Zanth_88:  ty :)
<Zanth_88> you can download it in a deb package from their site but you'l need a serial.
<MagicMoonLight> O ok so in in X-terminal full mode login then Ctrl alt F7 will bring me back to desktop mode
<Zanth_88> you're welcome. good luck.
<soundray> MagicMoonLight: no
<soundray> MagicMoonLight: when you hit Ctrl-Alt-F1, you're out of X entirely. It's called the virtual console.
<MagicMoonLight> sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart? that make more sense
<RSGCooke> If I wanted to put Ubuntu onto a new laptop, are there any considerations I should make?
<Rulz> ?
<soundray> MagicMoonLight: Ctrl-Alt-F7 will take you back if X is still running on the virtual console number 7
<hiptobecubic> RSGCooke, make sure your hardware is compatible
<mvinsc> does anyone know why firefox would not have a window?
<MagicMoonLight> thats where my machine having the problem in virtual consul I have no text just blinking cursor but it still acts like it works or take commands just the computer is not displaying text
<yooshi> 900kb/s!
<yooshi> jeeze I'll be here all day
<yooshi> can't I get it from an alternate location?
<yooshi> hmm you all went quiet (
<soundray> RSGCooke: it's pretty much like any other computer nowadays. Do have a look at tuxmobil.org to see if others have reported their experience putting Linux on your specific model or similar ones.
<wers> soundray, autocleane did not free some space according to my file manager though i saw that it deleted some files
<DIL> RSGCooke: you can dual boot
<MagicMoonLight> Its a Very Steange Proplem
<RSGCooke> I'd prefer to run any MS OS in a VM
<tommy_> whats difference between Beryl and compiz fusion?
<samgranieri> even millenium?
<soundray> wers: you've run into the reserve. Ubuntu will show 100% as long as your disk usage is above (real) 95%.
<spideyman> tommy_,  they are the same now
<Peddy> is anyone here using OpenDNS?
<yowshi> whats NASM and where can i get it?
<MagicMoonLight> thats where my machine having the problem in virtual consul I have no text just blinking cursor but it still acts like it works or take commands just the computer is not displaying text
<soundray> wers: have you got lots of old kernels?
<DIL> RSGCooke: fyi the vm site has "pre-made" vm worlds
<tommy_> spideyman, so I install compiz fusion?
<wers> soundray, niice. I have those old kernels. how do I delete 'em? :D
<soundray> !info nasm | yowshi
<ubottu> yowshi: nasm (source: nasm): General-purpose x86 assembler. In component main, is optional. Version 0.99.06-2 (hardy), package size 797 kB, installed size 1892 kB
<tommy_> spideyman, so beryl is now called compiz-fusion?
<soundray> wers: 'sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-2.6.24-16' (as an example)
<pabl0_> yes tommy_
<spideyman> tommy_,  compiz and beryl have joined forces so yes
<yowshi> ubottu: i havent upgraded to hardy yet. has most of the kinks been worked out of it?
<ubottu> yowshi: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yowshi> oh
<tommy_> how do I install compiz-fusion?
<soundray> wers: when you're done, run 'sudo apt-get autoremove' as well
<samgranieri> apt-g
<MagicMoonLight> Thanks people for the help I can live with my computer not displaying text when in virtual consul I was just wondering if anyone had any ideals
<mvinsc> ok... so my web browser is open but with no window...
<soundray> tommy_: which version of Ubuntu?
<tommy_> soundray, Hardy 8.04
<wers> soundray, is there a code that will show me the installed kernels?
<soundray> tommy_: System-Preferences-Appearance-Desktop Effects
<hiptobecubic> yowshi, i find hardy to be stable and functional, but check the forums for your computer model to see if there are hardware issues
<soundray> wers: dpkg -l linux-image-2*
<soundray> wers: the -l is for list
<tommy_> I got my dad onto Ubuntu lol. it was hard work but his using it finally and loving it.  he just needs to get his printer working and digital camera
<inbitado34> i insstalled the intel modem 537 by .deb pakage but now i can not open the synaptic pagage it say to run dpkg --configure -a then it runs but stpos loading the driver and doesnt go on
<tommy_> soundray, I dont see it in Appearance-Desktop Effects?
<yowshi> GAAAh POS cant install zsnes on an x64
<yowshi> 64 bit system
<wers> soundray, coooool :)
<mvinsc> ok... thanks
<c0mp13371331337> Hmmm.... here's an odd one.  When I select Doom 3 from my menu, I have no sound.  When I run it from the terminal (just by typing 'doom3') I have sound.  I checked the properties for my Doom 3 menu entry, all it does is execute 'doom3' with no additional parameters.  What gives?
<soundray> tommy_: the last tab, it may be called Visual Effects
<tommy_> c0mp13371331337, just keep using terminal :)
<yowshi> anyone here have any experience with zsnes on a 64bit system?
<c0mp13371331337> tommy_: LOL Thanks. ;-)
<Cannibal-X> hello there
<tommy_> soundray, i chose "extra" in visual effects, nothing happened
<spideyman> yowshi, why whats wrong?
<soundray> tommy_: did it stay selected?
<tommy_> soundray, yes
<Cannibal-X> i have an external hdd-drive and i dunno how to use it at ubuntu
<yowshi> i would rather use zsnes instead os snes9x but i cant get it to install on my 64bit system even from source
<spideyman> yowshi, paste your output please
<soundray> tommy_: do your windows wobble when you move them?
<tommy_> soundray, its selected and stayed selected!  now whats supposed to happen? ;ol
<tommy_> soundray, ah yeah they do LOL freaky lol
<Guest55142> hi can someone please give me a hand. I just installed the new ubuntu 8.04 and I cannot get wireless internet to work. I have it hooked to the router now via ethernet. my laptop has an atheros wi fi card, and the system says that proprietary drivers are installed for it.
<tommy_> soundray, what else does it do? :)
<soundray> !ccsm | tommy_
<ubottu> tommy_: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<yowshi> ^Xyoshi@yoshi-ubuntu:~/Desktop/stuff/zsnes_1_51/src$ make
<yowshi> g++  -pipe -I. -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/include -D__UNIXSDL__  -I/usr/include/SDL -D_GNU_SOURCE=1 -D_REENTRANT  -D__OPENGL__ -march=pentium-m -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -s -fno-rtti -o tools/fileutil.o -c tools/fileutil.cpp
<yowshi> tools/fileutil.cpp:1: error: CPU you selected does not support x86-64 instruction set
<doubled> hi, i was wondering if there is a recommended player for bluray movies ( in .mkv format ) i've tried playing it in MPlayer, some movies play smooth, others dont for some reason
<yowshi> tools/fileutil.cpp:1: error: CPU you selected does not support x86-64 instruction set
<yowshi> make: *** [tools/fileutil.o] Error 1
<soundray> Rael420: please don't ask a question, then change your nick
<Rael420> sorry I didn't want to be Guest =P
<yowshi> spideyman: i figure it is a 64bit incompatability since i cant install zsnes from the repo
<spideyman> yowshi, you should have used pastebin but yeah your right
<soundray> Rael420: look at the output of 'dmesg' in terminal. Is there any error relating to the atheros card?
<doubled> hi, i was wondering if there is a recommended player for bluray movies ( in .mkv format ) i've tried playing it in MPlayer, some movies play smooth, others dont for some reason
<soundray> !repeat | doubled
<ubottu> doubled: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<yowshi> grrr double wammied with incompatability problems today
<prototype> Guys, is there anyway to retract from the current kernel and install 2.6.24.17 instead?  I really need this kernel version.
<yowshi> i hate days like this
<jmazaredo> can anyone tell me how to check email tls other that telneting port 25
<prototype> In Hardy Hereon
<Rael420> wow I'm not sure what i'm looking for in there
<Rael420> should I use pastebin or something
<spideyman> yowshi, 3 times is a charm!
<amt2> i want to learn perl or python, which one do people like more and why ?
<jrib> amt2: we like to keep this channel dedicated to ubuntu support only since it is so busy.  Mind moving your discussion over to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<soundray> prototype: do a 'grep 2.6.24-17 /boot/grub/menu.lst' to see if it's still accessible from your boot menu
<soundray> Rael420: paste.ubuntu.com
<yowshi> spideyman: :(
<Rael420> ok
<yowshi> i cant get sound working in the snes9express from the repo
<yowshi> nor can i get full screen
<spideyman> yowshi, y not just use the other one
<yowshi> so hows that for three times
<prototype> soundray: you mean from grub?
<pur-angst> ??
<soundray> prototype: yes
<yowshi> spideyman: see above posts
<yowshi> spideyman: also i cant configure the control pads
<spideyman> yowshi, yeah you read my mind
<Rael420> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21697/
<prototype> I installed the latest Hardy, which comes with 2.6.24.16, and automatically updates to 2.6.24.19, so I doubt that the grub menu has it..., any other suggestions before I check guys?
<spideyman> yowshi, i have found persistance pays off
<Dug_Fin> hi, is there anyone out there who could give me some help with an upgrade problem i'm having?
<soundray> Rael420: look at line 325
<Peddy> can someone please help me with setting wireless speed? Thanks
<yowshi> spideyman: thanks but you realize thats of no real help when there is no help page for the thing. the configs are probably all done in a text based config file and i hate sifting through those things
<Rael420> unable to attach
<jrib> Dug_Fin: best to just ask the channel your question
<Rael420> uh oh
<soundray> prototype: you can get linux-image-2.6.24-17-generic from packages.ubuntu.com and install it with 'sudo dpkg -i linux-image...'
<soundray> prototype: you may need other packages as well
<spideyman> yowshi, well you could be be using winblows whats worse?
<Rael420> what should I do
<soundray> Rael420: it can be fixed probably
<soundray> Rael420: give me a minute
<yowshi> spideyman: thats true but one of my incompatabiltiy problrems was cause someone didnt write a linux version for something only winblows and mac
<spideyman> yowshi, I have seen many problems with the 64 bit install
<WRXChad1> ﻿/MSG NickServ VERIFY REGISTER WRXChad1 mctqmtzrgxhs
<Rael420> alrighty
<yowshi> spideyman: i havent seen many prioblems with the install itself. just a lack of willingness of programmers to programme for jt
<Dug_Fin> upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 and now all i get is a blue screen and a cursor, on bars or icons or menues
<spideyman> yowshi, linux version of what/
 * BABA_RECORD i need help with Pidgin Internet Messenger : that dont support webcam service : tell me what msn did i need to use to use webcam services
<yowshi> spideyman: 64bit has been out for years yet there is very little in the way of support for it even big name people like adobe arent touching it
<BABA_RECORD> lol i have 3 days at her for a litle problem
<yowshi> spideyman: a player for some movies i wanted to download off the oprah site. for my mom
<prototype> thanks soundray, I'll check it out.
<soundray> Rael420: you can use the same fix that applies to Eee PCs. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes  -- scroll down to Wireless - Workaround: Madwifi
<spideyman> yowshi, what format are they in?
<yooshi> soundray: nope java didn't fix my problem
<yowshi> spideyman: it appears to be in mkv but i cant reach the actual content to use download helper on them without the firefox player addon
<soundray> yooshi: what program are you trying to run?
<yowshi> spideyman: the bloody site doesnt give the name of the addon though
<Cyde> PulseAudio doesn't start automatically when I start KDE, so I have to run it in a console.  How do I have it start automatically?
<yooshi> soundray: frostwire
<soundray> !frostwire | yooshi
<ubottu> yooshi: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<yooshi> it won't start, and I checked the info and it said that I might need an alternate java runtime
<spideyman> yowshi, holy crap youve had a bad day!
<Rael420> thank you
<yooshi> soundray:  thats why i checked it out and went ahead and tried this
<Rael420> soundray
<yowshi> spideyman: i tried every trick i could think of but it looks like i will have to use vmware on this one
 * yooshi doesn't understand why frostwire won't work
<spideyman> yowshi, BOOOOO!!!!!!!!!
<yooshi> guess its time to try it in terminal
<spideyman> yowshi, whats the site?
<yowshi> spideyman: yes i dont wanna either but this favor means alot to my ma and i wanna help her. her winblows comp is to unstable to do it
<yowshi> spideyman:  http://www.oprah.com/obc_classic/webcast/archive/archive_watchnow.jsp
<spideyman> yowshi, typical
<eraldo> greetings
<yooshi> soundray:  I ran frostwire via terminal and I get errors but I don't understand them
<eraldo> how can I enable ASCII codes (with `ALT + <numbers>`)
<soundray> yooshi: put them on paste.ubuntu.com and let me have the URL
<yowshi> yooshi post them to pastebin and then give the people here the link
<soundray> eraldo: Shift-Ctrl-u-code
<Peddy> can someone please help me? My wireless speed on my desktop with bcm34xx is really slow, and in iwconfig, it keeps reverting to 2MBPS after I reboot or sleep the computer. Can someone please help me make the wireless speed setting stick? Thanks
<yowshi> i also meshed together the two halves of this universes consciousness today
<yowshi> dont know how long it will work but i think i can count on thier support
<yooshi> yep working on a pastebin :)
<yowshi> ooops that gopes into the rpg window
<spideyman> yowshi, its loading for me on 32bit 8.04
<yooshi> http://www.pastebin.ca/1052221
<yowshi> what addon it is using?
<soundray> yooshi: the site is not responding here. Try http://paste.ubuntu.com
<yooshi> brb, afk
<eraldo> soundray: thank you,... hm, I have the impression that different numbers-codes are used, is that possible ?
<yowshi> spideyman: when i enable the scripts for both sites i get a player install needed window
<soundray> eraldo: yes -- unicode
<tommy_> when will 2.4.1 Openoffice be relased in the repos?
<Shadow_Ice> anyone tell me what my problem is. i start to install Ubuntu and after a while it tells me its creating image and then everytime it gets close to 100% done it says "cant access cd please make sure nothing else is using the current drive" and then starts over.
<spideyman> yowshi, still loading i think its fubared
<yowshi> yeah i know :(
<eraldo> soundray: but there are no ASCII codes in ubuntu ?
<yowshi> if you enable both sites scripts it tells you you need a special player addon for firefox
<eraldo> soundray: the standard alt combinations i mean, where 8888 is (c) for example
<spideyman> yowshi, im gonna play with it too!
<soundray> eraldo: ASCII is actually a subset of unicode. Perhaps it's the fact that you have to enter hex codes that's confusing you?
<eraldo> soundray: I guess so,... I'll read some text on unicode, hope that will help :) thanks
<soundray> eraldo: also have a look at the very useful charmap application
<soundray> !info gucharmap | eraldo
<ubottu> eraldo: gucharmap (source: gucharmap): Unicode character picker and font browser. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.22.1-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 762 kB, installed size 4156 kB
<Mo> i keep getting a white screen when i logon
<eraldo> soundray: I used that app in the meantime... want something quicker though, but thanks again, for the hint
<Mo> any help?
<yooshi> one sec
<yowshi> spideyman: only it doesnt fragging tell you this addons name
<yowshi> spideyman: i may be able to do something else to this like media player connectivity
<yooshi> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21699/
<Cannibal-X> i have an external hdd-drive and i dunno how to use it at ubuntu, could anyone help?
<spideyman> yowshi, you got me interested now!
<Mo> i keep getting a white screen when i logon, can anyone tell me why?
<yowshi> spideyman: LOL a race to find which media downloader works first??
<spideyman> yowshi, k go!
<`Kryten`> hey..... can someone help me with setting up 32 bit drive access and dma for my hardy box?
<yowshi> LOL
<soundray> yooshi: it's telling you
<yooshi> what do you all recommend for downloading torrents on ubuntu?
<yooshi> it is? in another file?
<hiptobecubic> I'm trying to install the bot-sentry plugin and after i compile and run make install i can't find it in the list of plugins
<eraldo> soundray: I will lookup how to enter them in unicode, I only need 4 symbols by hard... for the rest I will use the app, respect! for providing such good help and info
<yooshi> soundray:  you mean this: /usr/lib/frostwire/runFrostwire.sh: line 125:  7477 Aborted
<soundray> yooshi: look at line 15 and 16 of your post
<soundray> eraldo: I have one more suggestion
<psyco> hey, I have cairo-dock. I added system monitor, it glitched and now I can't delete it, it is also inviaible and I can't modify it at all. Anyone know how to fix this???
<onats> can i do an upgrade to hardy heron using a CD? seems to be faster
<onats> ?
<soundray> eraldo: the Character Palette applet. You can configure it to show your most frequently used special characters, ready to pick.
<spideyman> yowshi, i got one to play with ff3 in the tuesday recap
<unop> onats, you'll need the alternative CD to do that
<yooshi> soundray:  says works best with 1.4+ how does that make 1.6 not usable? hence 1.4+
<onats> unop, ok, will download it instaed
<pipeee> s
<bogey-> !alternative
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<yowshi> spideyman: i got it to play
<soundray> yooshi: it's obviously not usable, and this is the only thing you have to go on. Try installing sun-java5-jre (and configure it via update-alternatives --config java)
<yowshi> spideyman: i used unplug to get the raw links
<Shadow_Ice> how come when i try to istall it says creating Image and gets to 100% and tells me that it cant access the cd?
<unop> onats, it might actually be quicker to use apt to download only the updates you need rather than the entire alternate CD image containing a lot more that isn't used in the upgrade process
<spideyman> yowshi, see persistance
<yooshi> soundray:  so I just remove 1.6 then install 1.5?
<onats> unop, am doing it on apt now, but the download speed is not maximum of my bandwidth capacity.. its only half..
<yowshi> spideyman: but download helper isnt grabbing the file
<soundray> yooshi: no, you don't have to remove anything (hence update-alternatives)
<yooshi> ok
<yowshi> spideyman: i need a better vid grabber download helper is a crap shot. you know of one?
<yooshi> so I install 1.5 as I would in synaptics and then run the update command?
<soundray> yooshi: yes
<spideyman> yowshi, i use kde desktop!
<unop> onats, the speed you download at from someone else can be no more than their maximum upload speed -- if you aren't experiencing good speeds with apt, try using another mirror
<yowshi> spideyman: how does that grab videos being played on firefox?
<onats> ok.. let me try again
<KyleK> whats GPT partition type?
<MrRich> HI everyone :)
<KyleK> does linux support it?
<spideyman> yowshi, no meaning your more than likely in gnome so it would be different
<MrRich> is there a chat room for beginners?
<unop> MrRich, this is it. ask a question to the channel
<gway9000> MrRich: this is it
<KyleK> MrRich: half the questions here are cupholder related yes
<spideyman> yowshi, what r u using now?
<MrRich> well cool
<Solaris444> hi guys, anybody know anything about resetting root passwords?
<yowshi> spideyman: the download helper addon for firefox. it sucks i need something better to grab videos off firefox as they are playing
<KyleK> Solaris444: sudo -i and then passwd
<KyleK> orrr
<yowshi> spideyman: something more reliable
<KyleK> reboot and edit the grub line, add init=/bin/bash to the end
<soundray> Solaris444: just boot in recovery mode, run 'passwd -l' and administer your system through sudo
<Cyde> Can I actually download package source code using deb-src repositories?
<Solaris444> can't take the system offline KyleK
<MrRich> I feel kinda stupid here but Ive been having so many problems with XP I thought I would try a new OS..and thought about Ubuntu...this is starting to seem out of my league though ..should I remove XP and just install U?
<unop> Cyde, yes, that is their purpose
<KyleK> Solaris444: and you cant sudo to root?
<soundray> Cyde: yes
<yooshi> grrr why does my wireless keep disconnecting me, this just started 10 minutes ago
<Solaris444> KyleK: no
<Dug_Fin> Ok, i read that running the update from the command line might fix things, but I don't know how to go about that and I tried the alternate installer but never found a command to do the update
<Cyde> Okay, so how do I do it?
<un_dave> does anyone know how i can display the results of arbitrary terminal commands in the gnome panel, or somewhere in the gui in gnome? I have a raid 5 system it would be nice to see the status of.
<spideyman> yowshi, http://webscripts.softpedia.com/script/Multimedia/Video/Video-grabber-script-45002.html
<Shadow_Ice> how come when i try to istall it says creating Image and gets to 100% and tells me that it cant access the cd?
<Dug_Fin> so I am stuck witha blue screen and a cursor
<unop> KyleK, GPT is a partioning system that uses GUIDs to identify partitions, upto 128 seperate partitions are supported - and linux can deal with GPT
<KyleK> Solaris444: you need root access to change the root password
<deejaypip> MrRich: you should try dualbooting first and let me pull up an article that compares linux and windows
<KyleK> cool
<KyleK> I'll try it
<soundray> Shadow_Ice: if you don't get an answer, don't just repeat -- rephrase
<MrRich> ok
<deejaypip> MrRich: http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<MrRich> thanks deejaypip
<Herissy> automatic transmissions are for lazy people who can't drive.
<gway9000> Solaris444: /etc/shadow
<deejaypip> MrRich: I converted from XP to Ubuntu a month or so ago. what kind of problems are you having?
<soundray> !dualboot | MrRich
<ubottu> MrRich: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Mo0oSaH> Herissy: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Shadow_Ice> there is no other way to say it
<yowshi> spideyman: ok that will help in the future but as this is new i doubt that this particular video set can be gotten using this
<MrRich> I have a corrupt DLL file for one thing..I can't scan or defrag, if I do I get a blue screen of death...
<Herissy> just spouting off.
<Herissy> sorry.
<soundray> Shadow_Ice: if you can't be bothered to elaborate, I can't be bothered to help
<yooshi> yowshi:  so you use kde desktop? and your point is?
<chowder> MrRich: step 1 get rid of windows
<yowshi> yooshi: no i use gnome
<KyleK> damn ntfs or bust in vista
<yooshi> omfg
<MrRich> I thought about that chowder
<soundray> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Solaris444> gway9000: ok and what should i do with /etc/shadow
<Herissy> wonder how many people in here use kde over gnome.
<Shadow_Ice> ok then would it be easier to remove windows and install ubuntu on a clean drive?
<yooshi> why the heck is my wifi dropping every few seconds all of the sudden?
<yooshi> no wonder everything is slow
<MrRich> thaqts what I would like to know Shadow_Ice
<soundray> Shadow_Ice: no
<chowder> MrRich: go to distrowatch.com and look the many distros there. Ubuntu, imo, is the most user friendly
<Herissy> shadow dual boot.
<kappaccino> .
<soundray> MrRich: it's straightforward to install a dual-boot  system using the Ubuntu Desktop CD
<un_dave> does anyone know how i can display the results of arbitrary terminal commands in the gnome panel, or somewhere in gnome?
<mynetdude> could I get a little hand here? my ubuntu laptop is dropping connection every few secs... and I need to know why
<Shadow_Ice> ive been trying to do that. right now its downloading instal files and i have about 5 hours left b4 its done
<MrRich> does Ubuntu have thier own DLLs?
<Flannel> MrRich: No.  Linux doesn't use DLLs
<gway9000> Solaris444: there is a alphanumeric value that reps the password if you edit it and delete only the alphanumeric it will delete the pw -
<coil> lib
<Herissy> ubuntu doesn't use DLL's
<MrRich> took me 30 mins to download..I'm on dsl here
<soundray> MrRich: yes. They are called shared libraries
<Herissy> ubuntu uses libs
<Solaris444> that sounds good gway9000
<coil> wine uses dlls
<Shadow_Ice> im on dsl too
<chowder> MrRich: forget everything about windows and come to our side. :D
<unop> un_dave, use zenity
<Herissy> wine has too.. its a windows emulator.
<wers> soundray, what do I run again after purging the old kernels?
<Solaris444> gway9000: is that value a hash that could be used to recover the password?
<MrRich> I want to chowder lol
<soundray> wers: apt-get autoremove
<Flannel> Solaris444: `sudo passwd -l root` will re-lock the root passowrd
<gway9000> Solaris444: you should be able to add new  pw afterwards
<MrRich> will MIRC work in Ubuntu?
<Ahadiel> MrRich, Yes, if run under wine.
<Herissy> for IRC use xchat.
<mynetdude> has anyone had a wifi issue with ubuntu dropping connection every few seconds?
<yowshi> next up anyone know how to configure snes9express?
<Flannel> MrRich: It may be possible with wine, but there are native programs you can use instead
<Herissy> in ubuntu
<gway9000> Solaris444: not sure if ophcrack or similar may decipher
<unop> Solaris444, the hash is a one-way hash, theoretically you cannot recover the original plain text password from it except via brute-force guessing
<soundray> MrRich: not natively, no. You can install an abstraction layer for Windows software called wine
<wers> soundray, it didnt remove anything. oh well. i guess, it's finee
<Solaris444> right unop
<mynetdude> MrRich use pidgin!
<soundray> wers: it doesn't on every system
<chowder> MrRich: try a dual boot with Ubuntu. If you like Linux then destroy windows
<Flannel> Solaris444: don't edit the shadow file, just `sudo passwd -l root`
<Herissy> why not just use the Live CD.
<Herissy> then if you like it type install.
<Herissy> simple as that.
<wers> soundray, thanks
<mynetdude> Flannel well I'm liking ubuntu and destroyed my windows... but now I'm starting to not like it with the fact its disconnecting me every few seoncs
<MrRich> I have the live CD..
<soundray> MrRich: I can tell you don't know yet how much of a different world Ubuntu is
<Solaris444> Flannel: can't sudo without root's password.
<gway9000> Solaris444: if you can do what Flannel suggested then it would be best
<MrRich> that obvious huh soundray lol
<Shadow_Ice> lol
<Ahadiel> Solaris444, sudo uses the user's password.
<doubled> :)
<Flannel> Solaris444: yes you can.  sudo uses your user password, unless you've changed the defaults
<Solaris444> Ahadiel: It asks me root's password.  yes i changed the defaults.
<MrRich> I'm thinking I'll get there and stare at a blank screen
<Flannel> Solaris444: and if you can't sudo, then theres no way you'll be able to edit /etc/shadow anyway
<Herissy> MrRich : we all had to start somewhere
<MrRich> all of these new terms
<mynetdude> so nobody can help with a wifi connection issue?
<Solaris444> damn i really didn't want to take the system offline.  looks like I'll have to.
<Flannel> Solaris444: Then you're stuck.  You'll need to reboot.  Lock the root password, set sudo back up to use users passwords.
<doubled> mynetdude: i dont know that much about that yet :(
<Shadow_Ice> anyone know where i can find drivers for netgear wirless adapter for ubuntu
<yowshi> for the love of all things cute and puppylike. no matter what ekmbedded videodownloader i throw at this thing it only getas a file 148kb big
<Solaris444> thanks all.
<gway9000> Solaris444: you use a disk like knoppix and chroot to the drive then edit
<Solaris444> I'll see how i go.
<doubled> is your wireless card detected though mynetdude ?
<Flannel> Solaris444: And actually, you'll need a liveCD to do it.  Since you can't get into the recovery console
<soundray> !wireless | Shadow_Ice
<ubottu> Shadow_Ice: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<FunkyLarge> Is there any fix for flash crashing firefox all the time?
<Shadow_Ice> thank you
<Ahadiel> FunkyLarge, Flash is just buggy, that's all =/
<MrRich> live CD you can download and make form the ISP
<MrRich> er ISO
<mynetdude> doubled how do I know? it was working fine last night and all this morning until about 15-20 mintues ago
<yowshi> i have even tried using firefox itself on the link with save as
<soundray> FunkyLarge: make sure you haven't got conflicting plugins (load about:plugins as the URL)
<doubled> ah i see. and when you have a cable connected to that same router it works fine ?
<Flannel> Solaris444: There's a reason Ubuntu does things the way it does, and you probably don't want to deviate from those anyway.  Why did you feel compelled to use the root password for sudo?
<doubled> you can check your network interfaces by typing ifconfig in a terminal screen
<doubled> if it doesnt show up in there its either not installed or not activated
<soundray> !who | doubled
<ubottu> doubled: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<doubled> soundray: sorry
<mynetdude> doubled well its activated I know that
<soundray> doubled: :)
<Herissy> lol I was born confused.
<mynetdude> doubled is there any way to check the network interfaces via the GUI rather than terminal?
<Shadow_Ice> well that sucks mine isnt in there.
<doubled> mynetdude: yes. go to system, then system administration and then network
<soundray> Shadow_Ice: how is yours connected -- USB?
<Shadow_Ice> yea
<soundray> Shadow_Ice: any output when you run 'lsusb | grep Netgear' in terminal?
<doubled> mynetdude: it should show under the tab "connections"
<yurimxpxman> are 6g ipods supported in 8.04 out of the box, or do I have to compile libgpod?
<doubled> yurimxpxman: you can use the program "rockbox" or "amarok" both will detect your ipod fine
<yooshi> update-alternatives: unable to make /etc/alternatives/java.dpkg-tmp a symlink to /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java: Permission denied <----- how do I get permission?
<Shadow_Ice> i wouldnt know. im still waiting for the install files to finish downloading. andthen it all depends on if it wants to install
<Flannel> yooshi: sudo
<yooshi> oh I have to do sudo at the front... yeah
<suweid> Why doesn't ifdown eth0 work as I expect it to? Says "no interface eth0"... WHAT. OUTRAGE.
<soundray> doubled: are you mistaking rhythmbox and rockbox?
<yurimxpxman> doubled: are you sure? The last version didn't support the 6g out of the box.. just 5 and below
<kitche> suweid: do you have a eth0
<yurimxpxman> soundray: lol.. I'd say yes
<suweid> kitche yeah, the nm-applet says I have eth0
<doubled> soundray: hmm you might be right. someone asked same question yesterday, and i wrote it down because i got an ipod as well :)
<soundray> Shadow_Ice: then don't worry about it now -- it may well work straight away
<banet416> hello i have hardy heron 8.04 cd i have burnt, i am trying to access the desktop with the livecd option, the problem is i have no monitor, instead i have a geforce fx5500 with svideo out. this svideo out plug is connected to a svideo-to-composite video. I thought that ubunntu would recognize this and show me a desktop on my tv, but nope... so i have no way of knowing what to do
<suweid> kitche, nm-applet says I do; but it's not in that interface file... mhmhm
<Petrucci> whats the best program to use with a PC FAX?
<soundray> doubled: rockbox is an open-source replacement firmware for ipods and some other music players
<kitche> suweid: what does ifconfig show for devices?
<suweid> eth0, lo
<Shadow_Ice> i hope so. ive been wanting to use Ubuntu now since i was using Mint i just didnt have enough ram for ubuntu
<soundray> Petrucci: what's PC FAX -- a modem?
<doubled> soundray: ah ok thanks, i will write down rhytmbox then. i got an ipod  touch myself. i wanna try and connect it sometime tommorow
<suweid> ifdown: interface eth0 not configured
<suweid> if I do "sudo ifdown eth0"
<Petrucci> yes
<kitche> suweid: hmm seems like it's not configured which seems strange since your on right now
<soundray> doubled: there's also a factoid:
<Petrucci> i want to use a software program to send and ecieve faxes on my pc
<soundray> !ipod | doubled, yurimxpxman
<ubottu> doubled, yurimxpxman: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<suweid> kitche, yeah. That's what I'm thinking to.
<suweid> and apparenty i'd much rather be off.
<suweid> :)
<LoRez> why is hardy not detecting that my wifi network is wpa2 based and instead asking for LEAP auth?
<soundray> Petrucci: try hylafax
<yooshi> soundray:  i still can't get frostwire to run on java5
<Flannel> Petrucci: There's a few of them, you'd do best searching in synaptic, reading the descriptions, and trying some out
<soundray> !info hylafax-client
<ubottu> hylafax-client (source: hylafax): Flexible client/server fax software - client utilities. In component universe, is extra. Version 2:4.4.3-1 (hardy), package size 364 kB, installed size 968 kB
<soundray> yooshi: same error?
<yooshi> does anyone here have frostwire working successfully under ubuntu 8?
<banet416> hello i have hardy heron 8.04 cd i have burnt, i am trying to access the desktop with the livecd option, the problem is i have no monitor, instead i have a geforce fx5500 with svideo out. this svideo out plug is connected to a svideo-to-composite video. I thought that ubunntu would recognize this and show me a desktop on my tv, but nope... so i have no way of knowing what to do
<yooshi> oh... nah forgot to run it through terminal
<soundray> yooshi: don't turn this into a survey please
<yooshi> no not the same error... much bigger
<M4rotku> hello, how can I tell if my video card is working?
<Petrucci>  http://videos.sxx.com/fame_teasers/1/12/1241/5a53984668/1241_04/01/1241_04_15sec_03.wmv
<soundray> M4rotku: your monitor displays letters and colors
 * DIL wonders if he can see the screen
<yooshi> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21704/
<daniel_mc> gah!  i need help with dual monitors
<Flannel> !ops | Petrucci
<jmbiggs> anyone want some hardware to run mythbuntu on? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250261593707
<daniel_mc> any love here?
<ubottu> Petrucci: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<soundray> !ops | Petrucci porn-spamming
<ubottu> Petrucci porn-spamming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<yooshi> daniel_mc: I heard about xrandr don't know much about it though
<daniel_mc> yooshi - need help with a vtbook
<b0xxy> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jmbiggs> xandros?
<daniel_mc> http://www.villagetronic.com/ftp/vtbook/Linux/LinuxReadMe.html
<doubled> !rockbox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<jrib> soundray: thanks
<jrib> Flannel: you too :)
<SynrG> recommendation for installing on an old IBM thinkpad with only 256M?
<SynrG> the live CD thrashes horribly ... :P
<Flannel> SynrG: Try xubuntu, if thats not working, use the alternate CD to install a CLI only system, then add a lightweight WM (fluxbox, etc).
<solj> anyone know the _right_ way to disable gvfs on hardy
<daniel_mc> I need help installing a VTBook on Ubuntu 8.04 (hardy heron) running 2.6.24-18-generic.  hardware: X61 lenovo thinkpad
<Flannel> SynrG: so, try xubuntu from the alternate CD.  Or if you want to instlal without a live environment, Hardy (and gutsy) have an option to boot just to an installer from the Desktop CD
<SynrG> where is said alternate?
<yowshi> anyone know of an utralreliable video downloader for firefox?
<Flannel> SynrG: Same places as he regular Desktop ISO.
<yowshi> something better then download helper
<CaptainMorgan> what's an equivalent command to Unix's logins ? I would like to see which users on the system do not currently have passwords so I can force them to add a password at their next login....
<CaptainMorgan> Unix would be: logins -p
<SynrG> Flannel: hm.  how did i miss it? it seemed to only offer two: desktop and server
<Flannel> SynrG: Where are you looking?
<SynrG> Flannel: server is the 'alternate'?
<yooshi> is there a frostwire alternative that DOES work?
<SynrG> "get ubuntu" from the home page
<Flannel> SynrG: No, server is server.
<SynrG> LTS
<Flannel> SynrG: check the "alternate desktop CD" box at the bottom
<yowshi> SynrG: look around the bottom there should be an alternate cd dropdown list if i recall right
<SynrG> Flannel: that's how i missed it.  i was looking for a link or button :P
<Flannel> SynrG: that'll install Ubuntu (or no GUI)
<SynrG> my eyes skipped right over the checbkox :P
<banet416> hello i have hardy heron 8.04 cd i have burnt, i am trying to access the desktop with the livecd option, the problem is i have no monitor, instead i have a geforce fx5500 with svideo out. this svideo out plug is connected to a svideo-to-composite video. I thought that ubunntu would recognize this and show me a desktop on my tv, but nope... so i have no way of knowing what to do
<akahige> I have a problem with... don't know if it's X or the window manager (Gnome), where I lose all of my keybindings and the ability to modify with SHIFT or CTRL... the fix seems to be to log out of the desktop.  Is there any way I can do this and leave apps running without having to close everything...?
<yooshi> hey soundray any ideas about my java error?
<yowshi> banet416: well that completly original
<soundray> yooshi: have you pastebinned  it?
<banet416> yowshi what do you suggest id o
<yooshi> yeah you must've missed the link in all the spamming
<yooshi> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21704/
<yowshi> banet416: no idea tyhat one is over my head
<SynrG> Flannel: tnx.  downloading
<banet416> i can always go to walmart and pick up a monitor and return it the next day, but i'd rather not do that
<soundray> yooshi: no idea, sorry
<Rael420> is there anywhere else I can get madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3698-20080604.tar.gz , the server at madwifi must be down
<mynetdude> soundray: :(
<Flannel> banet416: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#head-b751f1c9b3b4e0c27d6bc8828a831de92eb57a70 might be of some help
<CaptainMorgan> what's an equivalent command to Unix's logins ? I would like to see which users on the system do not currently have passwords so I can force them to add a password at their next login....
<CaptainMorgan> Unix would be: logins -p
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: passwd -S can tell you if they have no passwd
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: (and then passwd -e would be used to make them change it)
<soundray> Rael420: I'll put it on http://www.soundray.org/madwifi.tar.gz -- give me six minutes to get it off my Eee PC
<chuckf> banet416, do you see the bios post when you boot via your TV?
<banet415> what was the url again? (this is the man talkinga bouit trying to do livecd with no monitor)
<CaptainMorgan> Flannel, awesome, thanks!
<Flannel> banet416: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#head-b751f1c9b3b4e0c27d6bc8828a831de92eb57a70 might be of some help
<Rael420> thanks
<banet415> thanks flannel
<banet415> i will dl and take a look
<Rael420> heh
<banet415> chuckf i do not see the bios post
<Flannel> banet415: oh!  You can set up ssh blind, and then ssh in, install nvidia drivers, etc.
<banet415> the tv shows a blue screen
<Rael420> that sounds familiar
<Rael420> "dl and take a look"
<wers> how do I mount my partitions on the live cd/
<banet415> rael420 you watch too much porn then
<Rael420> LMAO
<banet415> :)
<chuckf> banet415, its not the ubuntu disk then. There is a bios setting that needs to be changed to use your video card before the onboard video
<BlueLaguna> My Ubuntu installation is erroring when trying to install grub.  I had to do modprobe ide_generic to even start the installation.  However, although the /home disk is ide, the primary disk is SATA.
<BlueLaguna> Any ideas for fixing my grub problem?
<BlueLaguna> It doesn't go past that
<banet415> chuckf i remember that when i had debian, i was able to see the bios get posted to the TV ... now i have a different tv which has no svideo, so i am using a svideo-to-composite cable to plug into it... do you think this is another problem?
<chuckf> banet415, I jsut had that issue with a mythbox I just built
<chuckf> banet415, it could be as I went through two different cables before one worked
<chuckf> (well one cable and one adaptor
<chuckf> and not to be a smartass, but you are sure you're on the right video input right?
<chuckf> for the TV
<banet415> chuckf this was my old set up: debian, svideo direct to TV... i saw it post bios on the TV screen and it booted properly and saw everything onTV like normal.....
<chuckf> if you're not seeing the bios post, then something else in the setup is wrong
<chuckf> if the bios post workd before
<banet415> chuckf, now my setup is on a older tv, ubuntu livecd, svideo from geforce fx5500 -> svideo-to-composite-cable -> composite video plug on vcr -> vcr output to tv cable -> tv
<banet415> chuckf ok then hmmm
<banet415> is it possible i have a faulty svideo-to-composite cable
<banet415> i know everything beyond the vcr works (ps2 plugged into vcr works)
<doubled> are there any logs of the files you open in ubuntu ?
<chuckf> jsut a guess, but I'm thinking the vcr inputs are wrong somehow
<banet415> chuckf, cant be, ive used the same ports as where the ps2 was using
<soundray> doubled: not really. Some apps record recent files in Places - Recent Documents
<chuckf> okay
<banet415> anyway this is probably beyond the scope of ubuntu
<chuckf> then I'd have to guess the cable is bad
<soundray> Rael420: ready
<banet415> i will have to screw around and see
<Rael420>  thanks soundray
<chuckf> all else being equal that is
<doubled> soundray: thx, do you also know how to delete the listing in there ?
<LoRez> is there a way to make ubuntu boot more verbosely?
<soundray> doubled: look at the last item...
<Flannel> LoRez: remove quiet and splash from the grub entries
<banet415> rael420, "i will dl and have a look" is from empornium
<doubled> soundray: ah lol ok i didnt say anything xD
<Herissy> does anyone know how to enable rdesktop in windows?
<soundray> doubled: hiding your traces?
<LoRez> oh, haha, I didn't see those there because they're not on the recovery options... thanks.
<doubled> soundray: always, im a ninja
<freescroll> i'm trying to share a folder in ubuntu 8 but i don't have permission, i tried sudo nautilus , i can share it, but the share doesn't stay once i close nautilus...
<DIL> so linux has nothing similar to MAC times ...
<freescroll> the big picture is, i want to share a folder to access over a windows vista network
<NetEcho> has anyone had issues getting compiz effects to actually work under 8.04
<yowshi> anyone know how i might be able to pull a vid off firefox that seems to be immune to all downloaders and grabbers i can find?
<NetEcho> compiz runs but no effects work
<freescroll> can anyone help me out?
<soundray> DIL: is that a question?
<BlueLaguna> yowshi: Install firebug
<daryl_> When I go to System > Administration > Services, the "Unlock" button is grayed out.  How do fix this?
<BlueLaguna> yowshi: and check the network tab for the large flv file
<DIL> soundray: yes
<linkmaster03> How do I force mount an NTFS partition?
<doubled> well i tried upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04 but then my network card didnt work anymore
<DIL> soundray: was following you conv
<yowshi> BlueLaguna: that a fiefox addon?
<BlueLaguna> Yes
<doubled> linkmaster03: the way to do that is explained in the error message you get
<BlueLaguna> It's mainly intended for developers
<soundray> DIL: what's MAC times ?
<Rael420> yah
<linkmaster03> doubled: oh yeah im stupid
<Rael420> empornium
<doubled> linkmaster03: :))
<JuJuBee> Can someone give me a hand with upgrading?  Running 7.04 trying to get to 8.04 (7.10 first)... getting errors  http://paste.ubuntu.com/21707/
<DIL> soundray: Modified - Accessed and Creation dates
<soundray> DIL: yes, it does
<danielm_mc> anyone have any help getting a VTbook videocard installed in ubuntu 8.04
<DIL> soundray: ok ty
<daryl_> Does anyone know how to make "Unlock" button not grayed out in the Services-Admin window?
<yowshi> grrrr i thiought i already had upgraded to firefox 3
<freescroll> can anyone help me network my ubuntu and vista machines?
<Mo0oSaH> how do you change the font color of taskbar?
<doubled> JuJuBee: it seems it cant find the files ? how are you trying to upgrade? the easiest way is to just click on the updates icon and then click 8.04 LTS"
<soundray> DIL: it depends on the filesystem of course
<JuJuBee> Running kubuntu so using adept and using version upgrade
<JuJuBee> Seems that medibuntu is causing the errors.  Can I just comment those sources out?
<yowshi> how come the firefox 3 update isnt in the repo?
<Flannel> JuJuBee: yes, and you should.
<DIL> soundray: ok - i was curious as deleting a file from recently viewed is not being ninja like
<soundray> JuJuBee: you should if you're doing a release upgrade
<Flannel> yowshi: it is.  hardy-updates, been there since the day FF3 was released
<yowshi> ah figured
<JuJuBee> What are they for?
<yowshi> looks like i am finally forced into this
<mynetdude> can anyone help with frostwire not starting in ubuntu 8.04 with either Java 1.6 or 1.5? here's the error with java 1.5
<mynetdude>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/21704/
<Flannel> yowshi: Forced into what?
<yowshi> well it's been a month or two right should be ok
<yowshi> Flannel: upgrading. i heard alot of bad stuff about the hardy upgrade
<DIL> $0.02
<Herissy> btw remote desktop isn't included with windows xp home for those who thought it did.
<daryl_> Anyone know why my "Unlock" button is gray in the Services window?
<Flannel> yowshi: ah, you're on gutsy?  FF3 final *should* be in gutsy-backports eventually.
<yowshi> Flannel: yeah but i kind of need it now heh
<Mo0oSaH> Flannel: Do you know how to change the font color on taskbar?
<soundray> DIL: ninjas use live CDs with no persistence, and they take the RAM modules with them when they're done ;)
<DIL> soundray: man after my own herat
<yowshi> well guess i can try the older version
<Flannel> yowshi: You can either find a third party repo, or install it outside of package management (which, if done properly, you can do harmoniously with package management).  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<mynetdude> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Flannel> Mo0oSaH: No idea
<DIL> Mo0oSaH: right click on task bar - properties
<mynetdude> !p2p
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<mynetdude> !gnutella
<ubottu> Gnutella clients: GTK-Gnutella (GTK, stand-alone), gifTui, giFToxic (GTK, based on giFT), Apollon (KDE, based on giFT), mldonkey-gui (GTK, based on MLDonkey), KMLDonkey (KDE, based on MLDonkey), !Limewire, !Frostwire (Java, not in the !repositories) - See also !P2P
<whik> im having trouble launching regnum online
<daryl_> I am unable to edit the Services Settings, because the Unlock button is grayed out.  Would someone tell me how to un-gray out the unlock button?
<whik> is there a command to check to see what error shows up?
<DIL> Mo0oSaH: background - choose your color
<mynetdude> !limewire
<ubottu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install /msg ubotu java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider /msg ubotu FrostWire as an alternative.
<yowshi> BlueLaguna: mms://harpo.wmod.llnwd.net/a2209/e1/podcast/ane/week1/webcast-cc-norm-3_4_2008.wmv this is what i am looking for right? this vid seems to be in wmv format
<mynetdude> heh... both frostwire and limewire require java... such a hardy alternative
<mynetdude> yet frostwire can't even run
<BlueLaguna> yowshi: Possibly
<doubled> just use newsserver ^_^
<whik> can someone link me to the off topic i cant get the command right
<BlueLaguna> yowshi: Podcasts usually use a non itunes link
<BlueLaguna> *show
<yowshi> BlueLaguna: well the Net tab shows 2 entires for this thing both only 148b
<whik> #ubuntu off-topic is the channel name right?
<danielm_mc> anyone ever install a vtbook on an x61 running ubuntu HH 8.04 ?
<Flannel> whik: #ubuntu-offtopic
<DIL> whik: it is forward slash join #ubuntu-offtopic
<whik> thanks
<BlueLaguna> yowshi: Did you try replacing mss with http:// in that url you just sent?
<larubbio> Is anyone on who knows evolution pretty well?
<danielm_mc> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-644894.html
<yowshi> BlueLaguna: yes it only winds up loading the page with the video that i am currently inspecting trying to save as only gets me a 216byte file
<Badie> hi
<Badie> i need simple help
<Badie> anyone can help me please ?
<vipester> Im reading up on some WPA config stuff, if I edit /etc/network/interface, can I no longer use network manager?
<DIL> larubbio: you wont know until you ask a ?
<larubbio> Good point.
<bluesfreak72> Hi there!
<Badie> should i drop my qustion /
<Badie> ?
<Starnestommy> !ask | Badie
<ubottu> Badie: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<DIL> Badie: cradle it and see if you get an answer
<larubbio> I'm trying to configure it so it expunges mails immediately when I do a delete.  Or have it actually do a move instead of a copy on delete.  I connect to my imap account from evolution and my blackberry.  I want evolution to remove all the spam from my inbox so the blackberry interface is clean when it syncs.  Currently it copies, so my blackberry is useless
<BlueLaguna> http://www.pastethat.com/EX2An
<teknoprep> i have a 64bit cpu... should i run x86_64 or x86.. from what i read there isn't a bit difference
<BlueLaguna> I keep getting this error when I try to install Ubuntu
<Badie> I have windows xp install on my laptop , and i have empty drive and want to install ubuntu on it , after i install it , i will have boot option and i wont lose the os windows XP ?
<BlueLaguna> It complains about not being able to install grub
<PunjabDaSher> Hey
<BlueLaguna> My primary disk is sata and my secondary is IDE
<bluesfreak72> I'm having an issue with 8.04 installed on a Gateway laptop.  It's locking up with no rhyme or reason as to why.  I'm not finding anything in /var/log/messages.  Whenever I run memtester, it always locks in Gnome, but kills itself before the test is run.  Anybody have any ideas of how to track this down?
<PunjabDaSher> I was wondering if I could receive some help with some file sharing problems I'm having.
<BlueLaguna> However, I had to do modprobe ide_generic to even boot into the installation
<BlueLaguna> "Executing 'grub-install (hd0)' failed. This is a fatal error."
<BlueLaguna> that's what I'm getting
<Starnestommy> Badie: if you install it correctly, it should automatically detect windows and let you choose it when you boot up
<Badie> Starnestommy Thanks
<DIL> larubbio: have you checked under preferences
<larubbio> yep, it's pretty slim in the gui, I'm wondering if there are more prefs in a config file.
<larubbio> Also for expunging the options are on exit, daily, weekly, monthly.  I never exit (or rarely), and I'd like an immediatly option in there.
<DIL> larubbio: have you checked under preferences then mail preferences -
<vipester> I have edited my /etc/network/interface file to try to get wpa to work, is it normal that my network-manager no longer works?
<SCBobbear> Howdy all, new ubuntu user here.  I need help.
<PunjabDaSher> When I try to access to my XP box on my network, i can check all the way to MSHOME (the name of my workgroup) but no computers are listed, and I cannot access them with smb://192.168.1.XXX, but I can ping them.
<larubbio> DIL: yep, those prefs don't do what I want, I need others.
<SCBobbear> I am having install problems.
<SCBobbear> I want to load ubuntu on my laptop.  I am having problems with the install .iso.
<danielm_mc> i'm having video card issues ; vtbook trident cyberblade xp2 pcmcia card on an X61 thinkpad running 8.04
<kohnrad1982> Does anyone know of a scanner to check for keyloggers in Ubuntu?
<PunjabDaSher> Anybody please, I really need help on some home network problems.
<coil> ifconfig
<PunjabDaSher> OK.
<SCBobbear> ifconfig maybe?
<PunjabDaSher> yea that just lists my internet configuration like ip adresses and stuff
<SCBobbear> My bad sorry.
<SCBobbear> you are correct.
<PunjabDaSher> no problem, its alright.
<coil> PunjabDaSher: whats wrong
<bazhang> PunjabDaSher, what network card, ethernet or wifi etc
<PunjabDaSher> When I try to view my computers under my network on ubuntu, no computers show up
<PunjabDaSher> the workgroup shows up fine
<PunjabDaSher> lemme list my specs h//o
<bazhang> PunjabDaSher, you have samba or nfs
<PunjabDaSher> samba
<PunjabDaSher> i tried connecting to my computers by doing smb://192.168.102
<alakdan> has anyone used debmirror here?
<PunjabDaSher> says it doesnt work
<PunjabDaSher> but i can ping the box fine
<PunjabDaSher> anyways here is my setupid
<PunjabDaSher> linksys wrt54g (wireless connection)
<larubbio> ﻿PunjabDaSher: Do you ahve anything exported as a share on those machines?
<PunjabDaSher> my wifi card is an broadcom 4310
<PunjabDaSher> yea
<afallenhope> Hey I installed gproftpd and I was just wondering... I uninstalled it however... there's still some settings like.. I have a new folder in my /home named "ftp" and I have a /etc/ftpusers.conf file... is it safe to delete those?
<coil> im sorry
<PunjabDaSher> if i use another xp or vista machine, i can acess the files fine
<vipester> Can someone help me config WPA (with network manager)?  I can only connect to wep/open networks
<PunjabDaSher> so the server side of it is fine i believe
<Herissy> omfg I can finally see my windows shares on the network.
<SCBobbear> cool.
 * SCBobbear is pulling what is left of his hair out.
<PunjabDaSher> weird thing is, i can go to places>network>Windows Network>MSHOME and thn none of my computers are listed
<Herissy> just by sheer luck apparently, never been able to do it before.
<larubbio> ﻿PunjabDaSher: can you manually mount﻿ those machines?
<larubbio> mount //192.168.1.XX/<share> /mnt/<local mount> (I forget the exact syntax, let me try on my system)
<PunjabDaSher> amritpal@amritpal-laptop:~$ mount //192.168.1.102
<PunjabDaSher> mount: can't find //192.168.1.102 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<SCBobbear> I need help installing ubuntu.  I am on a laptop and have had ubuntu before. I am trying to make the switch to 100% ubuntu. I don't want Windows on my machine at all.  Can someone give me a hand.
<shubbar> i need to remove wicd and install network manager
<Herissy> now I can backup my system to that drive. nice.
<shubbar> but if i remove wicd, then i have no connection!
<Herissy> anyone know a good backup routine un ubuntu?
<PunjabDaSher> Herissy i think i might have the same problem as you, how did you fix your machine
<Herissy> went to Places | Network |
<vipester> shubbar if you do apt-get install network-manager it should take care of it
<kohnrad1982> Anyone know of a way to scan for keyloggers on Ubuntu?
<larubbio> Do you have permisisons on your share?  If so perhaps nautalis can't connect since the shares require a login?
<Herissy> Windows Network | MSHOME | then the shares.
<PunjabDaSher> yea the shares arnt listed under mshome
<PunjabDaSher> and no i dont have them protected with passwords
<Herissy> they never showed up before, I didn't change anything
<PunjabDaSher> weird
<larubbio> I have this in my /etc/fstab to manually mount a share:
<larubbio> //kitty/backups    /mnt/backups        cifs    auto,credentials=/root/.credentials,iocharset=utf8,nounix,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0
<Herissy> all the sudden now they do
<MatthewV> SCBobbear, is there any particular problem that you've encountered? Have you tried to install yet?
<shubbar> vipester, worked, thanks
<SCBobbear> Hi matthewv.  I tried using the burned iso that I donwloaded.
<SCBobbear> realised that I had nothing installed even though it looked like it was doing something.
<PunjabDaSher> I'm kind of a noob at linux in general, so could you explain what fstab is
<vipester> shubbar, np.  ive been switching to try and get my wpa to work lol
<SCBobbear> I had a real disk before and was able to pop it in my computer and get rid of windows totally and have a 100 percent linux box.
<onats> hi, i hvae a USB hard drive here that i want to format, but when i try to do it in gparted, i can't. its somewhat read only. how do i enable reformatting/repartitioning?
<SCBobbear> I was advised to use the text based installer and just got it downloaded and am gonna burn it.
<larubbio> for the detail doc you can type 'man fstab'
<PunjabDaSher> k
<SCBobbear> but I was wondering what I might be doing wrong and need a hand getting rid of windows.
<mynetdude> I found a solution on how to fix the java problem
<Herissy> lol and now just like that its broken again
<MatthewV> SCBobbear, from what you've been describing, the desktop cd is probably your best bet - it just works in over 95% of cases
<Herissy> I can't do anything with them ugh.
<larubbio> in short it is a file that lists different filesystem that can be mounted and how to mount them.  You shouldn't need to do it, I was just hoping that using that system you might get an error message that explains why they aren't being automounted.
<SCBobbear> so go ahead with the burned iso of desktop with the text based installer?
<mynetdude> anyway I tried to run sudo apt-get remove sun-java* and I get two errors saying that E: could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock open 1 resource temporarily unavailable, unable to lock the admin directory
<PunjabDaSher> o
<wolfjb> I just did an upgrade and got linux-image-2.6.24-19 linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-19 and now my nvidia 6200 card is not recognized. how to fix?
<SCBobbear> 'cause the other version isn't helping me get rid of windows like the disk I had a year ago.
<larubbio> you can also look at /etc/mtab to see what is currently mounted by the system.  You shouldn't edit that file.
<PunjabDaSher> thing is, my workgroup is showing up, which is odd
<mynetdude> how do I stop the process that is blocking me from being able to remove java?
<larubbio> It might be that it can see that, but none of the computers.
<mynetdude> or how do I know what process?
<MatthewV> SCBobbear, if you use the desktop installer, and you want to replace windows entirely, you need to select the option that tells ubuntu to use all available disk space, the text mode installer is only intended if the desktop cd won't boot or you need an advanced install
<overridex> anyone know a mirror for the latest madwifi snapshots? madwifi.org appears to be down
<mynetdude> PunjabDaSher I have the same problem
<afallenhope> Can someone help me out here? having issues. I installed gproftpd and I had two users setup. I don't want the service so I type sudo apt-get purge gproftpd howver I still have the group "ftpusers" and when I try to remove it .. it says: http://pastebin.com/m27b66ee3
<SCBobbear> MatthewV, gotcha.  I will give it a shot.
<SCBobbear> thank you so much.  I will be back one way or another.  Thanks again guys.
<SCBobbear> I appreaciate it.
<MatthewV> SCBobbear, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall may help
<larubbio> ﻿PunjabDaSher: try a command like this: mount //winserver/public /mnt/public -t smbfs -o username=kim,password=foo -o gid=users,dmask=777,fmask=777,rw
<SCBobbear> thanks again.
<larubbio> I grabbe dit from this page: http://kim.biyn.com/Linux/how_to_mount_samba_windows_shares_at_boot_time_via_fstab
<wolfjb> do I need to start using envy to get my nvidia driver to work? maybe I'm missing something?
<PunjabDaSher> ok lemme try that
<oxi> hi
<larubbio> you can leave off the second -o and everything after it for now
<afallenhope> Can someone help me out here? having issues. I installed gproftpd and I had two users setup. I don't want the service so I type sudo apt-get purge gproftpd howver I still have the group "ftpusers" and when I try to remove it .. it says: http://pastebin.com/m27b66ee3
<erdem_> #ubuntu-tr
<oxi> I'm trying to change a symlink but nothig happens, can anyone help please? ... sudo ln -fhsv /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/1.6.0 /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/CurrentJDK
<SCBobbear> I may have just screwed up tring to run the iso from the exe option.  I will check it out.  Thanks matthew.
<freescroll> can anyone point me to a tutorial to access ubuntu folders via vista? thx
<oxi> I also tried using unlink or remove first
<mynetdude> larubbio does that command work even with simple file sharing?
<MatthewV> SCBobbear, if you look on that link I posted, at the Select a Disk section, you just need to go with the default if you only have one HDD :)
<freescroll> ubuntu heron
<PunjabDaSher> it said no such file or directory
<MatthewV> SCBobbear, all the best then :D
<wers> how do I update my menu.lst?
<wers> I purged old kernels. now, I can't boot
<freescroll> can anyone point me to a tutorial to access ubuntu folders via vista? thx
<larubbio> you'll need to create the /mnt/public directory first.
<vipester> how do i configure wpa for hardy heron (and network manager), there are so many different instructions laying around...
<LesserRemarkable> how do i locate and open port of set the bit torrent software to
<ubuntu> i have a desktop that shares out my home directory via nfs.  i mount it up on my laptop in /home/craig/remote.  what is the one liner equivilent to the fstab entry that does that on the laptop? I'm trying to mount it up on a livecd instance of xubuntu (since I'm using this box anyway and don't feel like unpacking my laptop) but I know there's some user specific stuff in the fstab line
<PunjabDaSher> k
<larubbio> Not sure what you mean by simple filesharing.  Ideally you shouldn't have to do that, I'm just hoping for an error message
<M4rotku> how can i tell that my video card is working?
<PunjabDaSher> basically i have my xp box set up to share files like music and video and stuff
<ubuntu> M4rotku, you can see?
<PunjabDaSher> a simple home network
<M4rotku> yes
<PunjabDaSher> and i can't access it through my ubuntu laptop
<mynetdude> larubbio well by default when you setup shares in windows it is setup in simple file sharing and PunjabDaSher and I have the same problem so I am wondernig if the simple file sharing is the culprit?
<mynetdude> PunjabDaSher XP home or pro?
<PunjabDaSher> i go to Places>Network>Windows Network>MSHOME>no computers :[
<craig-o> PunjabDaSher, I came in late.  what's the issue?
<PunjabDaSher> xp home
<mynetdude> PunjabDaSher same here
<mynetdude> well actually PunjabDaSher I get the computer, but no shares to access
<larubbio> ok, I've got XP Pro.
<PunjabDaSher> @ craig-o ﻿basically i have my xp box set up to share files like music and video and stuff
<MatthewV> freescroll, you looking for something like http://www.fs-driver.org/
<mynetdude> hmm you might not be able to do it in XP Home, but I know Pro has a few options
<mynetdude> I won't touch xp home
<PunjabDaSher> and i cant access it from my ubuntu laptop
<LesserRemarkable> how would i determine an open port for my bit torrent software to use?
<craig-o> PunjabDaSher, and you can't get at them fomr ubuntu? is there a firewall running on the xo box?  Norton?
<PunjabDaSher> no firewalls on the xp box
<PunjabDaSher> no firewalls on my ubuntu box either
<craig-o> PunjabDaSher, the windows box's own firewall isn't on?
<LesserRemarkable> what about the built in firewall on xp
<PunjabDaSher> nope
<PunjabDaSher> its off
<LesserRemarkable> or one somewhere in the actual network
<PunjabDaSher> i can access the files on my xp box fine from another xp/vista machine
<PunjabDaSher> just my ubuntu install thats acting upp
<PunjabDaSher> up*
<LesserRemarkable> my router had one built in and i couldn't network between my xp and vista because of it
<craig-o> PunjabDaSher, what's something like (anyone correct my syntax if it's wrong) sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.0.1/Documents /mnt  do? 192.x.x is your windows box ip and /mnt is the folder where you're mounting up the share
<PunjabDaSher> yea, i just got my laptop, and it had vista earlier today, i acessed all my files fine, and then i installed ubuntu and now thiss
<craig-o> PunjabDaSher, good for you ditchnig Vista.  I had to play with it last night on someone's laptop and my bald spot got bigger...
<PunjabDaSher> mount error 6 = No such device or address
<craig-o> i have a desktop that shares out my home directory via nfs.  i mount it up on my laptop in /home/craig/remote.  what is the one liner equivilent to the fstab entry that does that on the laptop? I'm trying to mount it up on a livecd instance of xubuntu (since I'm using this box anyway and don't feel like unpacking my laptop) but I know there's some user specific stuff in the fstab line
<dlozarie> hi guys, how do I increase the disk space Ubuntu can use? See, I dual-boot with Vista, and although there's like >15GB of space left on my disk, Ubuntu says it's got only ~2GB of space left to use. How do I increase that?
<PunjabDaSher> when i entered it in
<PunjabDaSher> yea vista simply put blows.
<PunjabDaSher> lol
<PunjabDaSher> slow as heck and is too clunky
<a> serhat
<xTorT> how big is a general ubuntu installation?
<craig-o> PunjabDaSher, you got the ip right?  DOcuments might not have been right.  I usually go on the XP box and right click on the share to see what it's actualy share name is.
<dlozarie> ﻿hi guys, how do I increase the disk space Ubuntu can use? See, I dual-boot with Vista, and although there's like >15GB of space left on my disk, Ubuntu says it's got only ~2GB of space left to use. How do I increase the space usable by Linux?
<PunjabDaSher> yea
<PunjabDaSher> ip is correct
<PunjabDaSher> my box responds to ping
<onats> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<craig-o> dlozarie, dude, you just asked that.  have a glass of settle down
<Storrgie> Is there a hotkey to switch between workspaces?
<Marty81> is there a way to make symlinks with ln to a network directory (e.g. "smb://192.168.0.1/share/directory)? (It keeps creating files instead of folders)
<NetEcho> how do you get a trash icon for your desktop?
<xTorT> hi how big is ubuntu install?
<dlozarie> @craig-o, yeah sorry. :D
<Starnestommy> xTorT: at least 2 GB
<mynetdude> it is?
<craig-o> dlozarie, although my first inclination would be to get rid of windows.  that'd free up all kinds of space.  worked for me!
<mynetdude> ah nvm was thinking xubuntu
<Starnestommy> Storrgie: ctrl+alt+left, ctrl+alt+right, and ctrl+alt+down
<xTorT> Starnestommy, ok, is there any benefit to installing off the text based install?
<dlozarie> @craig-o, too scary. I'm not removing Windows for now. Altho I just boot into Windows whenever I need to update my iTunes podcasts. :D
<Storrgie> Starnestommy: I love you.
<xTorT> Starnestommy, and can I customize ther kernel?
<craig-o> Marty81, I think you have to mount up the share, then symlink to the mount point
<craig-o> dlozarie, it'll be awesome.  Do it UP!
<Marty81> how exactly do I mount to a share?
<dlozarie> how do I view my remaining disk space again? last time I checked, twas around <2GB.
<Starnestommy> xTorT: the text-based installer is less prone to hardware problems and gives you more choice over which packages get installed.  Normally, you shouldn't compile your own kernel
<craig-o> Marty81, if you can see files on a remote box, it's mounted
<mynetdude> hey how do I get to a process explorer-like thing in ubuntu?
<mynetdude> ah nvm... I know how
<xTorT> Starnestommy, oh ok, so this is a hands-off installation
<craig-o> dlozarie, man df.  something like df -h /
<Marty81> ok, but then ln isn't working right.. cause I can create links, but it won't create a folder. instead it creates a broken file...
<craig-o> mynetdude, ps -ef?
<mvinsc> hey, half the time when i run firefox it doesn't have a window.
<mvinsc> any thoughts??
<craig-o> run it just the other half the time then.  aw haw haw.... sorry.
<mvinsc> thanks
<craig-o> I've been having firefox issues too; thinking of setting up 3 to see what happens
<Marty81> I typed the following: ln -s "smb://.." "Folder"
<craig-o> Marty81, nope, doesn't work that way.
<greg78yo> I've been happily using Ubuntu Hardy for two months now, and today when I restarted it said "Grub error 18"  Any ideas?  It's a new system, so I don't think most of the search results apply to me.
<Marty81> O.o   how then?
<PunjabDaSher> craig-o, on my xp install, it says the share name of my folder is Amrit's Music
<craig-o> Marty81, you have to have the remote filesystem mounted up (might already be--type  sudo mount and see if it is) then link to wher eit mounted.
<PunjabDaSher> is that what i insert in the command u gave me
<craig-o> PunjabDaSher, give 'er some
<Marty81> ok.. lemme try that..
<dlozarie> I typed df -h into a terminal window and some stuff appeared. not so good at reading this kind of data tho. Can anyone take a look at this and tell me how much space I have left? thx! http://paste.ubuntu.com/21715/
<PunjabDaSher> ﻿sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.1.102/Amrit's Music /mnt
<greg78yo> I tried this but it didn't help: http://odzangba.wordpress.com/2007/03/10/how-to-restore-grub-using-the-ubuntu-live-cd/
<craig-o> Marty81, so, if the remote share is mounted up in /mnt and there's a folder in it called /mnt/spiffy  then you'd run a command something like ln -s /mnt/spiffy /home/marty/spiffy
<Shubbar> how do i start network-manager?
<Marty81> well, mnt is empty
<PunjabDaSher> craig-o i entered that command in, and now its hung up in terminal at >
<greg78yo> Anyone have ideas on this Grub error 18?
<Moes> Wanting to upgrade Firefox 2 to Firefox 3 can ubuntuzilla be used in Ubuntu Gutsy
<craig-o> Marty81, did you type sudo mount first to see if the samba share is mounted up anywhere?
<Marty81> no samba share either...
<craig-o> dlozarie, yep, you only have 2 gigs left on the root partition
<onats> in avant window manager, how do i retain the loaded applications there
<onats> or 'dock' icons there
<greg78yo> no grub experts here I guess?
<Shubbar> vipester, now how do i start network manager?
<craig-o> PunjabDaSher, still hung?
<onats> greg78yo, what is wrong with your grub?
<Marty81> I'm actually rather new to Linux, so I'm more or less lost with mounting devices/network shares etc
<greg78yo> onats: it says grub error 18 when I try to boot
<dlozarie> Guys, can anyone take a look at this and tell me how much space I have left? sry, but I'm not good at reading this kind of data. tnx! http://paste.ubuntu.com/21715/
<dlozarie> @craig-o, sorry I didn't see your reply.
<craig-o> hey guys, I've got to get out.  I'll be back as craigbass76.  I'm getting confused and will let you all pm me so I can keep stuff straight
<dlozarie> @craig-o, thanks.
<craig-o> brb
<onats> greg78yo, did you have any hardware changes recently?
<Ikkebr2> where can I find arm-linux-gcc ?
<country_main> I have a problem with hardy heron.  My double and single quote does not show up, I have to press either key twice
<Marty81> well, I know how to mount a hard drive.. but no clue on network shares
<greg78yo> onats: about 3 weeks ago I installed a new hard drive.  But it's been working fine up until today.
<we||s> hi ya
<dlozarie> guys, I have only 2gbs left on my Ubuntu partition. How can I increase the space?
<craigbass1976> dlozarie, you're  not going to delete windows?
<dlozarie> @craigbass, nah. not right now. maybe when I'm really, really sure I don't need it.
<Storrgie> should i run a firewall in ubuntu?
<craigbass1976> Marty81, ok, on the windows box, right click on whatever is shared out to get the actual share name.  Also, get the ip address of the box
<Shubbar> what the command to start network manager?
<we||s> how to change owner of folder and sub folder + all files contained at once?
<craigbass1976> Storrgie, if you're not running any services, I wouldn't bother
<Mo0oSaH> dlozarie: use gparted to resize partitions... you can also use a live cd
<greg78yo> onats: any ideas?  Should I reinstall Ubuntu?
<onats> http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/GRUB
<onats> not just yet..i'm sure there's a way to fix that
<Storrgie> craigbass1976: I'm just running a laptop... but im pretty 'sluttty' I visit alot of public networks
<greg78yo> onats: I'll read the link you sent.  Let me know if you think of anything
<NetEcho> anyone know if there is a awn-core-applets for Hardy?
<Mo0oSaH> dlozarie: but make sure that the partitions you will resize are not mounted!
<onats> yeah, will do
<dlozarie> @Moosah, yeah I have a live CD here. how do I know they're not mounted?
<Marty81> the path would be smb://192.168.0.7/sda  for the share
<onats> is gparted safe in moving windows partitions?
<greg78yo> onats: btw I tried this already but it didn't help: http://odzangba.wordpress.com/2007/03/10/how-to-restore-grub-using-the-ubuntu-live-cd/
<craigbass1976> Storrgie, if you're not sharing anything out (nfs or samba) and not running apache, MySQL, etc, then I wouldn't bother if I were you
<sean_> is it weird that I can only connect to my wpa network if im connected through ethernet to that same network?
<country_main> help, my keyboard is not working properly
<Marty81> netbios names don't work for some reason on this comp
<IndyGunFreak> onats: its as safe as it can be, but that doesn't mean something goes wrong, you really need to make sure you have a backup
<Mo0oSaH> dlozarie: if you boot into live CD, they wont be mounted automatically, alternatively if you don't see them showing up on your desktop then they are not mounted
<onats> indygunfreak, don't have enough extra drives to perform a backup! heheh
<IndyGunFreak> onats: well, then you're living on the edge..lol
<onats> i have an old IDE harddrive, which i use to store my songs on itunes. suddenly some songs disappear!!
<onats> lol
<Mo0oSaH> IndyGunFreak: aren't most of us? could be a good offtopic discussion
<dlozarie> @moosah, my two hard drives were on my desktop before, but now they don't show up.
<craigbass1976> Marty81, in a terminal, type    sudo mount     and paste the output to rafb.net or some other pastebin
<Moes> Can I upgrade to Firefox 3 using Ubuntuzilla
<IndyGunFreak> Mo0oSaH: don't know about you, i have two backups, 1 gets backed up every couple days, 1 gets updated about 1-2x a month
 * craigbass1976 is googling for ubuntuzilla... never heard of it
<webcamwonder> Moes: It is preferred that you update using the aptitude
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntuzilla?
<Mo0oSaH> dlozarie: then they are not mounted... you can also right click and unmount if they seem to be mounted
<pinkster> does anybody know about a "tickless kernel"?
<KyleK> nope
<KyleK> do tell
<dlozarie> @moosah, I right-clicked on one of the disks and an "unmount" option appeared. I should click this, right?
<wers> I installed windows on another partition but I don't know how to put it on my menu.lst. any idea?
<Mo0oSaH> dlozarie: yup!
<Marty81>  http://rafb.net/p/6l49sf39.html
<dlozarie> @moosah, yay! tnx! after that, what do I do next? :D
<pinkster> kylek, about a tickless kernel?
<IndyGunFreak> wers: is windows on the first partition or the second partition, what?
<wers> IndyGunFreak, fourht
<wers> fourth
<craigbass1976> Marty81, ok, so it's not already mounted.
<IndyGunFreak> wers: that could be all sorts of fun..no clue on that one
<Mo0oSaH> dlozarie: i don't think ubuntu live cd has gparted installed. try to run it from terminal by sudo gparted, if it doesn't work then do sudo apt-get install gparted
<KyleK> pinkster: looks neat
<pinkster> well it has something to do with "config_no_hz"
<Mo0oSaH> dlozarie: then just open it up and then it's fairly straight forward
<MrRich> Hello
<pinkster> but i dont know how to set it up
<craigbass1976> what does something like sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.0.7/sda /mnt  do?
<IndyGunFreak> Mo0oSaH: if it doesn't, sudo apt-get install gparted will install it.. but i think its on the hardy cd
<KyleK> pinkster: yea its a compile option, look at how to compile a kernel
<craigbass1976> Marty81, what does something like sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.0.7/sda /mnt  do?
<dlozarie> @moosah, I'd said earlier that I right clicked on "one of the disks". Actually, I should've said, "one of the partitions" since I only have one hard disk partitioned into two. :D Imma enter that command now. thx.
<pinkster> kylek: heh... compiling a kernel
<KyleK> it might be really easy
<onats> how do i add permanent icons to avant window manager?
<pinkster> it would be an interesting project
<Marty81> lemme try that
<dlozarie> @mooosah, "sudo gparted" command not found. :(
<craigbass1976> been so long since I've run windows, this samba stuff is weird to remember
<pinkster> apparently it has something to do with power consumption
<Mo0oSaH> dlozarie: make sure all the partitions on the harddrive are unmounted
<KyleK> CONFIG what?
<dlozarie> @moosah, okay, so both the partitions I unmount. tnx.
<MrRich> question: in order to dual boot ubuntu / Xp do I need to install ubuntu?
<craigbass1976> MrRich, yes
<LesserRemarkable> is there a program available to defrag the hard drive from inside Ubuntu?
<onats> mrrich, huh?
<Mo0oSaH> MrRich: you need to install both to dual boot no?
<Marty81> this: http://rafb.net/p/gyxiGN53.html
<dlozarie> @mooosah, command still not found. :(
<pinkster> mrrich, you could look at virtualization also
<webcamwonder> LesserRemarkable, no. Not yet
<Mo0oSaH> dlozarie: which command?
<dlozarie> sudo gparted?
<MrRich> I've done the section where it says try it out first but nothing is working
<craigbass1976> MrRich, by definition, dual booting is having two OSs on the same box.  You could just play though and only run the livecd until you're ready to take the plunge
<pinkster> mrrich, how do you mean it's not working?
<Mo0oSaH> then install it with sudo apt-get install gparted
<MrRich> it wants to load drivers and things...trying to get the wireless connection to work but can't seem to do that
<craigbass1976> MrRich, linux and wireless still have a way to go
<dlozarie> @mooosah, turns out gparted ain't installed yet. installing now. :D
<pinkster> mrrich, hmm... so you're running the live cd? if yo do install, you should try to connect with ethernet when you do it in case you have to troubleshoot your wireless
<MrRich> hmm I can't even get the ethernet to connect with XP I'm on wireless...laptop
<craigbass1976> Oh, HEY ANYONE!!!!!  is smbfs now cifs in Ubuntu too?
<pinkster> mrrich, what sort of laptop is it?
<MrRich> Gateway
<KyleK> craigbass1976: maybe
<ianliu_88> is there a program which tries to read a text from an image and output it as a text?
<dlozarie> @mooosah, I'm in gparted now, but I can't click on the resize button.
<craigbass1976> Marty81, you can try cifs instead of smbfs.  I remember that replacement happening in Fedora, but didn't know it arrived in Ubuntu yet
<Mo0oSaH> MrRich: I have Gateway, what model is your?
<pinkster> mrrich, you would probably have to find out what sort of wireless card it is
<KyleK> oh
<greg78yo> \connect irc.gnu.org
<MrRich> mx6214
<KyleK> craigbass1976: you have to get the smbfs package separately i think
<craigbass1976> Marty81, -t  cifs  rather than -t smbfs   rest of the command is the came
<Marty81> ok.. let me try that...
<Mo0oSaH> dlozarie: I'm not too familiar with gparted options, maybe someone can help to continue you from here...
<craigbass1976> KyleK, he's not trying to share, just mount up a windows share
<IronJa1> dlozarie: is the partition you want to resize unmounted?
<ianliu_88> I scanned some texts sheets and I wanted to convert them to text instead of image... Is there an application which would do this for me?
<dlozarie> @mooosah, thank you for the help! ^_^
<Marty81> same error
<KyleK> smbfs isn't samba
<dlozarie> @IronJa1, yes I've unmounted both my partitions. :D
<MrRich> Mo0oSaH MX6214
<greg78yo> I'm still stuck on this grub error 18.  Any ideas?  onats?
<webcamwonder> ianliu_88 you need to look for an OCR application
<craigbass1976> PunjabDaSher, did you catch that?  smbfs might not be what you need to type.  -t cifs might be it
<ianliu_88> webcamwonder: Ok, I will search
<ianliu_88> webcamwonder: thanks
<alakdan> how do you make debmirror work for this apt sources.list entry deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/geubuntu/ hardy/
<webcamwonder> ianuliu_88 no problems
<onats> greg78yo, what happened when you ran the fix GRUB steps?
<craigbass1976> PunjabDaSher, Ctrl C if it's still hung and it will quit out of the command you had running
<onats> im no expert, but i'm just here to talk to you. heheh
<greg78yo> onats: from the link I sent.  I followed those steps and grub didn't compalin, but I restarted and still got the same error 18
<pinkster> mrrich, one option would be to try ndiswrapper, which uses windows drivers inside linux
<IronJa1> dlozarie sry, got online some secs ago. can you do anything else withe these partitions? deleting, format to other fileformats or so? (sry 4 my english)
<greg78yo> onats: Is there a grub irc I should try?
<dlozarie> @IronJa1, what do you mean? like, can I delete files on the partitions?
<Mo0oSaH> greg78yo: grub irc?
<greg78yo> Mo0oSaH: How do I get there?
<pinkster> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper ... but you'll have to have an internet connection to download the program you need or you could burn it to a cd in advance
<onats> i think he's looking for a channel. you can try #linux
<Mo0oSaH> greg78yo: What is grub irc?
<KyleK> alakdan: did you see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Debmirror
<craigbass1976> Mo0oSaH,   /join #grub
<Ikkebr2> where can I find arm-linux-gcc ?
<mynetdude> hey guys I'm trying to follow instructions on this page but the sudo mv command won't work, the error I get is mv: cannot stat /homebigiron//xxx no such file or directory but the file is there
<mynetdude> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=539423&highlight=how+to+manually+install+Java
<KyleK> Ikkebr2: try arm-gcc?
<mynetdude> errr /home/bigiron
<IronJa1> dlozarie: there are other button: new [partition], delete etc. can you use one of these for the partitions you want to resize?
<Mo0oSaH> craigbass1976: I know what grub is but what is grub irc?
<craigbass1976> mynetdude, are you using two // in the path like you just pasted here?
<Marty81> craigbass1976, any other ideas on mounting network shares? your last option gave me the same error...
<luke-dex> does anyone know if this would work with linux ????  http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12936~r.83188615
<mynetdude> craigbass1976 am I supposed to?
<craigbass1976> Mo0oSaH, the irc grub room
<craigbass1976> mynetdude, no
<dlozarie> help, I can't resize my partitions from gparted. both partitions unmounted already. :|
<Mo0oSaH> craigbass1976: ah I see..
<mynetdude> craigbass1976 no, I'm not using //
<alakdan> KyleK, I have been using debmirror for a while now, but usually there is a parameter for the 'section' part. :) Will read the url you gave me and might find something that can help me :) thanks.
<mynetdude> I'm trying to move the java 6u6 JRE runtime from my home folder to the /usr/lib/jvm
<KyleK> alakdan: skip down to the shell script, its got too many darn comments ;)
<mynetdude> I even tried to do it via the GUI, and I get a permission denied so... this is really starting to not work out very well
<craigbass1976> Marthy, bleah... I don't know without sitting there.  I haven't got a windows box to play with and give you a play by play, or I would.  Could be I'm forgetting a step
<pinkster> lula-dex, not sure... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam might provide some info
<mynetdude> I really wish I could just copy/move as I please in GUI
<webcamwonder> mynetdude
<IndyGunFreak> mynetdude: why can't you?
<webcamwonder> mynetdude are you trying to move a folder?
<pinkster> dlozarie, are you using the livecd or from within ubuntu?
<mynetdude> no I'm trying to move a .bin file to a folder
<IndyGunFreak> mynetdude: so move it
<dlozarie> @pinkster, within ubuntu. Should I use the livecd?
<mynetdude> IndyGunFreak because this freak needs permissions!
<webcamwonder> mynetdude are you using a GUI based file manager>?
<mynetdude> IndyGunFreak I can't
<KyleK> mv file somewhere/else hehe
<craigbass1976> What's the gnome equivilent of explorer?
<IndyGunFreak> mynetdude: open a terminal gksudo nautilus.. then move the file
<DrAkOdE> hello!
<KyleK> craigbass1976: ooo ooo nautilus
<craigbass1976> ahh nautilus... right
<mynetdude> webcamwonder I guess? I'm using places>computer>filesystem>folder
<greg78yo> I found a help page that says: "This can be circumvented by creating a boot partition at the beginning of the disk that is completely within the first 1023 cylinders of the harddrive. This partition will contain the kernel."
<DrAkOdE> how game it is good now?
<pinkster> dlozarie, well the live cd might work better
<webcamwonder> mynetdude press alt+f2
<greg78yo> That sounds pretty complicated though
<DrAkOdE> at chess?
<webcamwonder> mynetdude type in gksu nautilus
<mynetdude> isn't nautilus for ftp?
<KyleK> greg78yo: really?
<dlozarie> @pinkster, okay, inserting live cd into drive.
<webcamwonder> mynetdude and key in your password, and move to the location of /bin
<craigbass1976> mynetdude, yeah, what he said.  I couldn't remember the name of the "explorer" program
<pinkster> dlozarie, i mean the gparted livecd...
<IndyGunFreak> mynetdude: no..
<KyleK> just create the first partition smallish
<luke-dex> thanks pinkster
<IndyGunFreak> gksudo nautilus and move the file, thats all there is to it.
<webcamwonder> mynetdude nautlius can explore your files and folders on the hdd
<pinkster> luke-dex, np
<dlozarie> @pinkster, oh! I thought you meant the ubuntu cd! lol. no, I don't have a live cd.
<alakdan> KyleK, yeah. didnt find anything useful though since whats described is mirroring the usual ubuntu repository :(
<DrAkOdE> what game it's good? from chess? between chess master in winbug?
 * craigbass1976 didn't know you could ftp with nautilus...
<mynetdude> cool, but why can't I use the built in gui? I'll use nautilus for the sake of this
<IndyGunFreak> mynetdude: nautilus is the built in GUI
<captainrdbeard> nautilus is the built in gui
<DrAkOdE> i'm me english is fuck, i'm spain speak
<pinkster> dlozarie, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<craigbass1976> mynetdude, I think nautilus IS the GUI you speak of.
<greg78yo> KyleK: Swap is my first partition right now.  So I guess I would delete it, create the little boot partition and make that remaining free space back into swap?
<IndyGunFreak> gksudo is giving your root access, which is allowing yout o move the file
<mynetdude> oh... well I am using nautilous then
<webcamwonder> as long as you are using GNOME environment :)
<Wazz> is there a cd of ubuntu that comes with no gui just the media support amongst other things?
<craigbass1976> mynetdude, when you click on the places menu and look at some folders.... I think that's nautilus
<DrAkOdE> HELLO!
<pinkster> wazz, you mean codecs and stuff?
<IndyGunFreak> craigbass1976: yes it is
<DrAkOdE> what game is good, from chess?
<Wazz> yeah
<craigbass1976> eh?
<mynetdude> alright let me try that
<peterpan098> how do i install backtrack3 to hdd?
<Mo0oSaH> DrAkOdE: the chess that comes with gnome!
<peterpan098> anyone know?
<mynetdude> cool and it didn't ask for a pw
<pinkster> wazz, well you could install ubuntu server and then install the codecs... but you wouldn't immediately be able to watch or listen to anything
<IndyGunFreak> mynetdude: probably cuz you were logged in as root vbery recently
<unavailable> how do i find out what group a device (such as /dev/net/tun) belongs to??
<dlozarie> hey, guys, how many megabytes is 89038848 bytes equal to? lol
<Wazz> there is no minimal install?
<brad_> I just updated my laptop (running xubuntu) and it got a part way through before wifi dropped.  I installed the packages I could fetch, and restarted cuz it said i needed to... now it seems my computer doesn't recognize my wireless card
<IndyGunFreak> lol...
<pinkster> dlozarie, 890 I think
<craigbass1976> dlozarie, divide by 1024 twice
<webcamwonder> dlozarie divide by 1024 to get GB
<peterpan098> backtrack 3 anyone?
<Shubbar> nm-applet does not start network manager
<greg78yo> Ok, I made a 64MB ext3 partition
<pinkster> dlozarie, 90-ish
<brad_> no shubbar
<greg78yo> Now how do I move grub onto it?
<IndyGunFreak> dlozarie: google how many bytes in a megabyte.. and there's tons of conversion tables... most you just enter the amount of bytes, and it pops up the number of mb
<Marty81> so, how do I mount my network share? smbfs and cifs don't work here...
<KyleK> greg78yo: yea
<mynetdude> yay thanks guys
<Ashfire908> Despite setting "net.ipv6.conf.all.forwarding=0" in sysctl.conf, my system after fully booting has net.ipv6.conf.all.forwarding set to 1 (On). How do I get it to keep the setting from sysctl? (More of sovling the issue of the thing changing it, not manually running it in /etc/rc.local)
<IronJa1> dlozarie: 86952 MB ca. 84.9GB
<mynetdude> so why can't I have this same kind of privs as a user instead of root?
<DrAkOdE> peterpan098: u need create 2 partition on u hdd, n after install, for install u need goes to main menu, n search install on this menu...
<craigbass1976> dlozarie, you could also put a -h in commands to give you human readable output
<xTorT> dlozarie, are you talking storage, or throughput?
<unavailable> dlozarie google "xxx bytes = megabytes
<Shubbar> brad_ , so how do i start network manager
<mynetdude> oh well u guys are going fast... too fast for me :(
<greg78yo> KyleK: Should the mount point for my new partition say /boot?  Should I give it a boot flag?
<dlozarie> @unavailable, tnx! ^_^
<mynetdude> thanks :)
<webcamwonder> mynetdude You do have the privilages
<webcamwonder> mynetdude It was just that you had not passed the privileges to the application you were running
<mynetdude> then howcome I couldn't move a file into a folder I created via terminal?
<xTorT> throughput is usually base 10 where storage is base 2
<webcamwonder> mynetdude make sure you put sudo before that
<webcamwonder> mynetdude that would give the rights necessaryu
<IndyGunFreak> mynetdude: you do have the privliges when you enter the password, this is why you don't get molested on linux like you do on Windows, because not every user automatically has "root" access
<DrAkOdE> www.backtrack.blogspot.com is a blog from linux... mmm it's on spanish and english
<mynetdude> webcamwonder yeah I had to do sudo to make the folder to begin with
<craigbass1976> mynetdude, if you don't have permission to write or read frm either location, it's pfffffffft.  no love in terminal land
<Herissy> I want to copy all my files (video/audio/stuff) to my windows drive wile checking for dups how do I do it. over the network... rsync?
<DrAkOdE> www.blackxploit.blogspot.com is a blog from linux... mmm it's on spanish and english
 * mynetdude hates terminal
<webcamwonder> agreed... if you don't have permissions, sudo won't help you
<mynetdude> well why not have it ASK for a password in the GUI
<wers> how come, when I tried burning using Brasero, it said that my blank cd doesnt have enough space so I can't burn but I managed to burn the same file using nautilus' burning feature?
<dlozarie> okay, I'm downloading the .iso file of gparted live cd. I just burn it onto a CD-RW right?
<IndyGunFreak> mynetdude: if you use gksudo it will ask you for a password in GUI
<unavailable> dlozarie actually  use ### bytes in megabytes
<mynetdude> I'm almost regretting this now
<Marty81> how do I mount my network share? smbfs and cifs don't work here... anyone?
<IndyGunFreak> mynetdude: if you'd just listen, you would understand,
<greg78yo> I'm going to guess the new boot partition should have the boot flag.  Any objections?
<cake> DCC SEND UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<mynetdude> IndyGunFreak every time I want to do it?
<dlozarie> @unavailable, I've figured it out already. it's around 84mb. :D
<Shubbar> Can anyone tell me how to start Network Manager? I just removed wicd
<unavailable> rofl
<pinkster> mynetdude, what are you trying to do?
<IndyGunFreak> mynetdude: everytime you want to do what?
<xTorT> is it possible to just dl ubuntu that is already installed via ftp, and then just installing the bootloader?
<pinkster> heh
<unavailable> indygunfreak    how do i find out what group a device (such as /dev/net/tun) belongs to??
<wers> /dev/sda4 is hd(0, what?)
<captainrdbeard> Marty81: what os are you trying to mount on?
<IndyGunFreak> mynetdude:  you said you just wanted to move a folder...
<mynetdude> well, yeah but if I want to do it later I'll have to run gksu nautilus
<greg78yo> I think I'm just going to reinstall Ubuntu.  This is beyond me
<Herissy> lol
<xTorT> i guess I am asking is it possible to download your installation via ftp and then just install a bootloader to make it work?
<IndyGunFreak> mynetdude: yes
 * mynetdude sighs... forget it... we accomplished something thats all that matters
<mynetdude> the point is... I shouldn't have to go to command line to get it to give me something special in GUI
<IndyGunFreak> unavailable: navigate tot he folder in question.. in this case, /dev/net/tun.. right click, properties, and the permissions tab
<unavailable> aah
<Marty81> captainrdbeard, it's a Samba share from another Ubuntu PC, with ntfs on that disk...
<mynetdude> why not the whole filesystem? :P
<IndyGunFreak> mynetdude: the point is, thats why you don';t get screwed by hackers, retards, etc under Linux
<webcamwonder> mynetdude you only need to gksu nautlius if you are essentially moving "system files"
<mynetdude> I agree... which it could still ask for permission auth via GUI rather than fiddle with the terminal
<brad_> after an update, my computer cannot see my wireless card, ifconfig -a just shows lo
<pinkster> mynetdude, well everything in linux is really based in the command-line... a lot of linux guis are kind of incomplete (which is why people always go to the terminal)
<mynetdude> true
<mynetdude> ah
<captainrdbeard> Marty81: You need to use nfs
<Hav0c> hey, anyone use mojo to share itunes libraries? pm me
<pinkster> mynetdude, if you are using nautilus as root you could right click on the folder and change the permissions that way
<brad_> is there a way to revert back to before you updated your last update?
<Marty81> captainrdbeard, same error as before: http://rafb.net/p/OT30gB43.html
<Marty81> captainrdbeard: with or without the "smb:"
<_2> error message "your session only lasted less than 10 seconds..."   anyone want to trouble shoot that ?
 * IndyGunFreak would never brag he had a 10sec session
<Marty81> lol
<Hav0c> LOL
 * _2 would if he was that quick ?
<IndyGunFreak> lol, certainly wouldn't announce it in a channel w/ 1200 people.. :)
<IndyGunFreak> Marty81: did you restart right after starting up or something?
<webcamwonder> That's what she said? :)
<captainrdbeard> Marty81, what command are you using to mount
<IndyGunFreak> webcamwonder: :)
<_2> now anyone want to trouble shoot that issue ?
<IndyGunFreak> _2: well what brought the error on, did you restart very quickly after booting up, or what?
<Mo0oSaH> lolll
<Marty81> captainrdbeard: "sudo mount -f nfs //192.168.0.7/sda /mnt" that's what craigbass1976 told me..
<webcamwonder> Marty81 Did you read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=280473
<ali1> after i use cube it slowly goes back in to the desktop...where can i ajust this because it wan't liek this before
<_2> IndyGunFreak i did "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Marty81> not yet
<_2> IndyGunFreak running dapper btw
<webcamwonder> Marty81 I believe it has the commands that you are searching for
<IndyGunFreak> _2: sorry, i really don't know what that means
<Chrysalis> do m-audio cards work in ubuntu? the entry for m-audio in the hardware wiki is completely blank
<Marty81> captainrdbeard, cool.. thanks, let me look that up..
<brad_> what would an integrated wireless card start with lspci?
<_2> IndyGunFreak ok.     anyone else want to trouble shoot failing x session ?
<captainrdbeard> Marty81, np, sorry i couldn't help much
<IndyGunFreak> brad_: most likely... it should come up in lspci
<Marty81> no worries..
<brad_> indygunfreak, yeah i'm trying to see if my comp actually sees the card, but im not sure what i should be looking for
<_2> it seems to be doing that for all accounts.
<IndyGunFreak> !pastebin | brad_ pastebin your lspci and i'll take a look for you
<ubottu> brad_ pastebin your lspci and i'll take a look for you: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<arooni> is there a way of maxmizing a window using a key combo?
<_2> maybe if i just anounce that an LTS security update borked my xorg   it will get more response ?
<arooni> is there a way of maxmizing a window using a key combo?  (ubuntu hardy) ... running gnome + compiz etc...
<KyleK> woot
<Naraku> is there an option available to install from ftp?
<KyleK> ^_-
<Naraku> is it on a miror or anythign
<NewbMan> does anyone no how to get a layla20 soundcard to work?
<KyleK> whats wrong with http?
<jgoo> arooni, that is an excellent question, asl ong as there is a plugin or something, I'd like that too... rat poison functionality in compiz...
<KyleK> Naraku: not clear what you want, you want the iso from ftp or you want the software repository with ftp
<webcamwonder> arooni you need to check your compiz settings for a direct shortcut... it should be something like ALt+F5-9 keys, I am not sure
<LtL> arooni: are you using GDM Gnome? alt+F9 and alt-F10. min/max windows.
<mynetdude> alright... how about this
<mynetdude> Configuring symbolic links to Java update 2.
<mynetdude> cd /usr/bin
<mynetdude> sudo ln -sf /usr/lib/jvm/jre1.6.0_02/bin/java java
<FloodBot1> mynetdude: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mynetdude> that command doesn't work
<mynetdude> it tells me to use single characters
<PunjabDaSher> Hey guys, need some help with a home sharing network
<IndyGunFreak> mynetdude: lol, java is in the freakin repositories, what are you messing w/ the source for?
<Naraku> KyleK, I want to download / and then just run grub-install and have a running system
<dlozarie> help, how do I resize partitions with gparted? I can't click on the resize button here.
<PunjabDaSher> oh and hey whats up mynetdude
<mynetdude> IndyGunFreak because frostwire won't work correctly with 1.5 or 1.6 and the repos only gives me 64bit I believe
<webcamwonder> !samba | PunjabDaSher
<ubottu> PunjabDaSher: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<IndyGunFreak> dlozarie: they must be unmounted, are they unmounted?
<KyleK> oh so debootstrap so hrm
<mynetdude> I'm installing the i586 version
<QAH> Hello everyone!
<jgoo> cheers LtL , I was just checking to see what the short cuts were! asl ong as we are on this - is there a 'restore (unmaximise) shortcut?
<KyleK> Naraku: i dont use ftp personally so im clueless
<PunjabDaSher> yea i have samba correctly installed
<dlozarie> @IndyGunFreak, yes they're unmounted. still unresizeable tho.
<IndyGunFreak> mynetdude: are you using 64bit ubuntu?
<pinkster> hello qah
<_2> nobody eeh
<mynetdude> IndyGunFreak yes
<webcamwonder> PunjabDaSher and did you try "sharing"?
<CTho> how do I figure out what nvidia driver i'm currently using for my integrated nforce graphics?
<PunjabDaSher> what do you define as sharing
<IndyGunFreak> mynetdude: word to thewise, the chances of you getting that to work, are about one in 12 quadrillion.
<IronJa1> dlozarie: what file format do this partitions use?
<QAH> I have a question for you guys.
<webcamwonder> PunjabDaSher What do you wish to accomplish, share a directory from your ubuntu?
<mynetdude> IndyGunFreak getting what to work? Java?
<brad_> heres the paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/21718/
<dlozarie> the ff. partitions appear: /dev/sda1, unallocated, /dev/sda3, /dev/sda5/, /dev/sda6/, /dev/sda2
<PunjabDaSher> the network is setup fine so that i can use other windows machines to get files off my xp box
<pinkster> qah, what is your question?
<QAH> Am I able to use the desktop effects with the Ubuntu 7.10(Gusty Gibbon) live cd?
<PunjabDaSher> no i wish to access directories from my xp box
<IndyGunFreak> mynetdude: yes.,
<dlozarie> filesystems: ntfs, "unallocated", extended, linux-swap. sda1 and sda2 use ntfs.
<imastoopiduser> having no luck pairing my jawbone  to hardy with belkin bluetooth usb adapter, has anyone got this to work?
<IndyGunFreak> mynetdude: and frostwire for that matter. it works fine on 32bit.. but i've yet to see anyone get it working on 64bit.
<mynetdude> IndyGunFreak well I'll just install the 32bit ubuntu then
<webcamwonder> PunjabDaSher open nautlius and navigate to smb://[ip address of you xp pc]
<Marty81> well, it gives the same error again: http://rafb.net/p/OT30gB43.html
<IndyGunFreak> mynetdude: you shoulda done that to begin with
<pinkster> qah, I believe the live cd is supposed to be identical to how an installed system would at first work
<IndyGunFreak> brad_: did you figure it out?
<mynetdude> IndyGunFreak well I didn't know how was I supposed to know 64bit was crap?
<pinkster> qah, so, as long as your graphics are compatible, yes
<brad_> no, no i didn't
<mynetdude> at the time I had no idea I could use 32bit
<dlozarie> @IndyGunFreak, ﻿filesystems: ntfs, "unallocated", extended, linux-swap. sda1 and sda2 use ntfs.
<NewbMan> Please help. Can anyone help with getting layla20 soundcard to work?
<PunjabDaSher> doesnt work webcam
<QAH> pinkster: Here is the trouble though....
<IndyGunFreak> mynetdude: maybe use google?.. 64bit issues are well documented on numerous sites
<PunjabDaSher> however i am able to ping the machine oddly enough
<afallenhope> what are the keys for the desktop cube?
<webcamwonder> PunjabDaSher Is there any firewall blocking the sharing from XP?
<PunjabDaSher> none whatsoever
<pinkster> qah, hmm?
<IndyGunFreak> brad_: go to the pastebin site that you're about to get a link to, and pastebin your lspci from the terminal, givfe me the link to your pastebin, and i'll tfind your wireless device for you..
<IronJa1> dlozarie: which one of these do you want to resize? (/dev/sdaX and format)
<PunjabDaSher> even the windows firewall is off
<IndyGunFreak> !pastebin | brad_
<ubottu> brad_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<gkelly> I have downloaded 8.04 alternate CD and popped it into my 6.06 desktop. I added the CD as a source and then reloaded, marked all upgrades, and hit apply. Should I come out the other end with hardy?? or am I in for a surprise?
<mynetdude> IndyGunFreak also... 64bit any OS has issues afaik but anyway
<mynetdude> no big deal
<webcamwonder> PunjabDaSher are you sure you are entering the correct IP address?
<PunjabDaSher> yep
<dlozarie> @IronJa1, /dev/sda2, ntfs.
<PunjabDaSher> it is 192.168.1.102
<mynetdude> good thing is it won't take long to get up to speed
<PunjabDaSher> pings fine
<mynetdude> its not like windows
<IndyGunFreak> mynetdude: exactly.. so thats why yhou shoudl have investigated it further
<QAH> pinkster: When I enable the special effects, it says it has to enable a certian Nvidia driver. Allow it to do that, it installs the right packages. It then tells me to restart, and when I restart and reboot linux, it's like the settings don't save. When I shut down, all of the settings are back to default.
<PunjabDaSher> doesnt work when i try to smb://
<Naraku> KyleK,  thanks anyways
<webcamwonder> PunjabDaSher I think I am very very dumb... try //192.168.1.102
<pinkster> qah, the live cd does not save data (unless you're using it with a usb stick)
<brad_> like this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/21718/
<PunjabDaSher> k
<IndyGunFreak> brad_: lol, like that.. hangon  asec
<QAH> pinkster: So that means I can't enable the desktop effects?
<enaner> IndyGunFreak,  did you get my msg? :)
<PunjabDaSher> no such file or directory, same error as when i try to smb://
<pinkster> qah, well if install it on your hard drive you probably would be able to
<IndyGunFreak> enaner: yes, and i ignored it, just like i do all people that Pm me w/o asking
<IndyGunFreak> brad_: doesn't look like your device is getting detected properly
<afallenhope> What's the command for the cube? Like what's the keymap
<pinkster> qah, if you have a usb thumb drive you could test it out... see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<webcamwonder> PunjabDaSher give me a minute, I have never tried that myself
<PunjabDaSher> k
<QAH> pinkster: Could you put a : after my name. When you put , it doesn't highlight it. I didn't see ou type back
<darthanubis> I have edge flip for the cube enabled but dragging a window to the edge does not flip the cube
<PunjabDaSher> it is supposed to work, from what i have gleaned around forums, etc.
<pinkster> qah: ah, sry... I just wrote something
<dlozarie> @IndyGunFreak, I want to resize /dev/sda1 (ntfs file format) since this is where Ubuntu is installed and I want to get more disk space for Ubuntu. what do I do?
<PunjabDaSher> the smb:// that is
<QAH> pinkster: Okay I see it.
<IndyGunFreak> dlozarie: are you on a live CD, or on an actual install
<gkelly> PunjabDaSher: I just came in. Are you trying to go from a mac to a samba share?
<QAH> pinkster: Can I just copy the files off of the live cd onto the thumb drive and boot like that?
<webcamwonder> PunjabDaSher goto terminal and type in smbclient -L [ip of xp] -U%
<IronJa1> dlozarie: you can't resize ntfs with ubuntu (as far as i know). it's not supported very well
<Marty81> captainrdbeard, ok, smbmount works :)
<dlozarie> @IndyGunFreak, I'm on an actual install of Ubuntu.
<PunjabDaSher> gkelly, i am trying to access files on my xp machine from my ubuntu comp
<IndyGunFreak> dlozarie: you'll likely need to do this from either an Ubuntu live CD, or download Partedmagic live cd
<gkelly> oh ok, nevermind then.
<dlozarie> @IndyGunFreak, I have an Ubuntu CD here, can I use that?
<pinkster> qah: it will be done for you automatically.. files created and differences from how the system started will be saved on the thumb drive (but you'll probably have to dedicate the thumb drive solely for use with ubuntu)
<ali1> how can i make my cube not zoom back slowly when i stop insead jus flick back liek it use to
<PunjabDaSher> webcam, it just hangs up
<IndyGunFreak> dlozarie: it would probably work much better
<webcamwonder> alil You can tweak compiz via the Compiz Manager
<IndyGunFreak> dlozarie: i suspect you're trying to resize a partition, that is in use, which you just can't do
<ali1> because i didn't hav this problem bore
<ali1> before*
<kenny> how to change the mouse cursor a little  big on ubuntu?
<webcamwonder> PunjabDaSher is it still working?
<PunjabDaSher> Receiving SMB: Server stopped responding
<PunjabDaSher> protocol negotiation failed
<Herissy> compizconfig in term also
<dlozarie> @IndyGunFreak, doh! You can't resize a used partition? ne-hoo! so how do I give Ubuntu more disk space to use?
<ali1> before after letting go of the cube it went directly to the window not slowly
<Herissy> dlozarie : use gparted
<webcamwonder> PunjabDaSher make sure that samba is correctly enabled on your xp
<ali1> can any1 help me out here
<IndyGunFreak> dlozarie: boot eithe your ubuntu live CD and use gparted, or boot a Partedmagic live CD(my personal choice),l and use it
<webcamwonder> alil You can tweak compiz via the Compiz Manager
<mynetdude> maybe 32bit ubuntu will give me better permissions control too, and perhaps connect to my windows shares
<PunjabDaSher> it is, i can access the files from other xp machine and vista machines
<dlozarie> btdubs, I still have three Ubuntu stickers left. where do I put them?
<Brad__> Hello, I have a dilema in my life. I can't describe the specifics in one IRC session so do anyone of you have some random advice/suggestions for me to solve the problem?
<mynetdude> dlozarie save them?
<dlozarie> @IndyGunFreak, alright so I've put the Ubuntu CD I requested into the drive. what's next? :)
<mynetdude> brad_ try #defocus, lots of good folks there for that :) truly
<imastoopiduser> anyone in this channel have bluetooth running on ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> dlozarie: do what i do, go to Best Buy, and put them on microsoft boxes
<Wazz> stick them on vista boxes in best buy
<Herissy> Brad__ : whats the problem
<IndyGunFreak> dlozarie: restart?
<Wazz> lol
<IronJa1> dlorazie: reboot
<mynetdude> dlozarie follow directions, it can't be that hard
<dlozarie> @IndyGunFreak, okay, rebooting. Fingers crossed.
<genii> IndyGunFreak: I did that here and the Geek Squad dudes basically jumped me like a SWAT team
<mynetdude> Wazz good idea!
<Herissy> imastoopiduser : I use a bluetooth mouse
<IndyGunFreak> genii: lol.. thats great
<mynetdude> :P
<Wazz> or stick them on the display computers
<Marty81> is there a way to auto mount smb shares upon boot up? (smbmount command) Sessions perhaps?
<LesserRemarkable> Brad_ what sort of dilema?
<Herissy> not my favorite thing to use but its better than the touchpad for long periods of time.
<imastoopiduser> im trying to get a bluetooth headset working have tried that?
<dabaR> Do you know how to authenticate to a VNC server that uses NTLM auth?
<webcamwonder> PunjabDaSher I am all out, maybe someone else might be able to help you
<Herissy> only in windows.
<PunjabDaSher> damn
<PunjabDaSher> thanks anyways
<mynetdude> bluetooth mouse are nice but are spendy
<Herissy> indeed
<mynetdude> I have one, the nice thing about BT is no extra parts needed like a dongle or adapter
<Herissy> but it intereferes (sometimes) with my wireless connection.
<imastoopiduser> Herrissy: Ive been clean for two weeks!
<mynetdude> I would actually prefer BT over USB for keyboard/mice but they are horibbly expensive
<ali1> is there a way i can get compiz fusion to restore all iys settings
<mynetdude> orly? didn't know it can interfere
<enaner> mynetdude,  get wireless ... theyr like 30 bux
<enaner> mouse and keyboard
<Herissy> imastoopiduser : clean from what?
<QAH> pinkster: Hey pinkster.
<pinkster> qah: yeah?
<imastoopiduser> windows
<Herissy> lol
<mynetdude> enaner thats what I mean... usb wireless kb/mice still suck you still need to plug in the receivers and all that... bluetooth doesn't need all that
<QAH> pinkster: Is the flash drive - linux stuff going to mess with my main harddrive?
<webcamwonder> !find compiz
<ubottu> Found: compiz, compiz-bcop, compiz-core, compiz-dev, compiz-fusion-plugins-extra (and 14 others)
<dlozarie> Uhm, I'm back, I must've done something wrong since nothing happened (no CD menu came up or anything.)
<pinkster> qah, it shouldnt (unless you actually install)
<webcamwonder> !find compiz-manager
<mynetdude> for BT all you need is to pair it up if its built into your PC/laptop
<brad_> does the update manager have an internal log?
<ubottu> File compiz-manager found in app-install-data, compiz-core
<webcamwonder> !info compiz-manager
<ubottu> Package compiz-manager does not exist in hardy
<Herissy> lol my laptop is missing bluetooth connectivity so I still needed a dongle... grr.
<QAH> pinkster: So this is basically like the live cd, but booting from the flash drive.
<enaner> mynetdude, well you just plug in wireless to the back, and then you forget about it ... which is no big deal. UNLESS you use a laptop
<Herissy> I found this out AFTER I spent the money for the mouse.
<kenny> does cursor mouse have large one on ubuntu?
<webcamwonder> alil do you have the compiz manager installed?
<pinkster> qah: not exactly... you still need the live cd, but it allows you to save documents and programs between sessions
<sugaryse> Hi all.
<imastoopiduser> i bought a belkin bluetooth usb adapter, Im trying to pair my bluetooth headset and use skype
<gkelly> PunjabDaSher: try this: `netcat <IP Address of XP> 445`
<mynetdude> imastoopiduser the kind of headset you use with a cell phone?
<QAH> pinkster: So does the live cd do stuff on your ram or something?
<Herissy> skype is primitive in ubuntu.
<mynetdude> imastoopiduser didn't know they had usb>bluetooth
<ali1> how can i uninstall compizconfig-settings-manager
<mynetdude> oh, err my bad yes I do... the usb bluetooth dongle
<mynetdude> I have the old bluetooth 1.0 dongle still
<aixenv> question: with gnome can you password protect /lock them separately? or just all at once in one session
<webcamwonder> alil sudo apt-get remove compizconfig-settings-manager
<gkelly> PunjabDaSher: does it say connection refused, or just nothing happens? Nothing happening is good (means the port is open)
<Herissy> mynetdude : yeah they do.
<QAH> pinkster: Okay. I am going to try this now. Thanks
<webcamwonder> alil and if you wish to also remove the preferences of the program add --purge after remove
<aixenv> like could you have it so when you switch desktops it asks for a password before accessing that desktop
<dlozarie> guys, gparted tells me that /dev/sda1 (ntfs) has 17.86 GiB of unused space. I can use that to store my ubuntu files, right?
<mynetdude> well I'll bbiab... gonna go wipe ubuntu again
<PunjabDaSher> nothing happened gkelly
<pinkster> qah: have fun
<PunjabDaSher> i am connected wirelessly through a linksys wrt54g
<webcamwonder> dlozarie yes you can mount it and use that to store your files
<gkelly> ok that's good, port is open at least. brb
<Phill> Anyone know if Firefox 3 will be in 8.04's apt tree - or will they only throw it in on the next Ubuntu release? [I know... I can just install it from source or something... but I'm just curious]
<imastoopiduser> yep its cool, ubunt recognizes the bluetooth adapter right away its cool!
<SpookyET> Why is Totem's scaling so horrible? Text and video gets pixelised. It looks like a bloody youtube at 2x. mplayer is smooth.
<theRealBall> l
<Phill> Not the Beta; but the actual release.
<nickrud> !ff3 | Phill
<ubottu> Phill: Firefox 3 Final is currently in the Hardy package repositories.  For best results, do not install via archives downloaded from mozilla.com.
<Herissy> dlozarie : yeah
<Phill> Sweet.
<sugaryse> I am new to ubuntu.. I just installed it and it looks like my wireless is not working
<sugaryse> How do I go about fixing it?
<brad_> does the update manager have an internal log?
<Herissy> dlozarie : you really should have a separate partition though
<sugaryse> The wireless button usually has an LED but its not lit.. I think its missing the drivers
<aixenv> anyone have an idea about locking a specific desktop?
<Phill> sugaryse: pray :) and give us more information
<nickrud> Phill make sure you have hardy-updates enabled
<dlozarie> @Herissy, I think I did install Ubuntu in a partition separate from Windows. Wait, let me check.
<sugaryse> compaw laptop
<sugaryse> compaq lol
<sugaryse> C302NR
<Phill> @ nickrud:  I still haven't updated - I'm runnin' 7.10 - just a teeny bit slow xD
<dlozarie> @Herissy, doh! my bad! Program Files folder and ubuntu folder are on the same partition!
<Herissy> uh oh.
<Agent_bob> could not initialize fonts
<Agent_bob> exiting with code 0
<Herissy> wait a minute... did you install ubuntu or not?
<sugaryse> I have no idea how to fix this...
<vantrigger> How do I know which hd0 my windows sits on if I installed it on /dev/hda3? Can't boot it
<sugaryse> I used the unbuntu install cd
<nickrud> vantrigger /dev/hda3 would be (hd0,2)
<hoehaver> Please Spell Marijuana with me.
<nickrud> !o4o | hoehaver
<ubottu> hoehaver: Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<Herissy> sugaryse : start praying. if it doesn't work out of the box its going to take some work.
<sugaryse> great...
<hoehaver> all this work all you do, helping. just  sit back. spell it.
<sugaryse> ok so where do i begin
<Agent_bob> what should i be looking for that has changed the fonts or font configuration in the security/updates
<sugaryse> im a smart guy....
<hoehaver> Marijuana
<nickrud> hoehaver one last warning ...
<PunjabDaSher> m
<Phill> sugaryse: Google; but just a note; I'm not the one that can help - I tried getting wireless to work to no avail xD
<PunjabDaSher> a
<PunjabDaSher> r
<PunjabDaSher> i
<PunjabDaSher> j
<PunjabDaSher> u
<FloodBot1> PunjabDaSher: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PunjabDaSher> a
<hoehaver> n
<hoehaver> a
<Herissy> mine didn't work out of the box, took 3 weeks to work, then with new version my wi0fi worked out the box.
<genii> nickrud: Thanks
<hoehaver>  :)
<webcamwonder> genii: tried that patch and almost everthing thinkable usplash still timesout
<Phill> @Herissy: mine started to work; but I couldn't connect to my network or any other unsecured networks.
<webcamwonder> genii: but I am thinking of forgetting the problem altogether
<dlozarie> weird. what's that command you type in the terminal again to see your remaining disk space?
<Herissy> using ndiswrapper Phill?
<nickrud> dlozarie df -h
<webcamwonder> df -h
<Phill> Herissy: Nah; I gave up; I had to throw Windows on that computer anyway.
<Phill> Herissy: this one is dc to the ISR; so i'm good.
<genii> webcamwonder: Bummer
<Herissy> ahh.
<Phill> Herissy: bummer though; really wanted *nix to work on my mum's comp.
<Agent_bob> if a security update has broken things in ubuntu dapper where should one look for answers ?
<dlozarie> @nickrud, yeah df -h. well, when I type that into the terminal, it tells me I've got 2GB left, but when I go to applications->accessories->disk usage analyzer, it says I've got 53GB available.
<webcamwonder> genii: Apparently I have a stubborn little usplash and usplash_write :D.. ok nvm
<nickrud> dlozarie do you have a separate /home partition?
<nickrud> dlozarie hm, maybe not a useful question. How big is your disk?
<Herissy> dlozarie : one says whats available on the current partition, the other shows the entire disk.
<dlozarie> @nickrud, well I have one disk, partitioned into two--49.3 and 62.8 GiB.
<nickrud> dlozarie and between the two, do they have around 53gb free?
<dlozarie> @nickrud, yes I assume so. This is what the disk usage analyzer says:
<nickrud> dlozarie assuming both are ext3 and both mounted
<eboyjr> How can I get when a file was last modified in the command line? (unix epoch would be good)
<PunjabDaSher> Anybody feel like helping a struggling Ubuntu newbie with some home network issues
<Agent_bob> a pastebin of     df -h     might also help nickrud
<SiegeX> so i dunno if its better or worse that I just traded in an XP laptop for one with Ubuntu that I seem to constantly use within a virtualbox'd Vista
<nickrud> dlozarie why not put the output of df -h
<nickrud> Agent_bob on the case, sir ;p
<Herissy> PunjabDaSher : I just fixed mine
<dlozarie> total filesystem capacity: 119 GB, used: 66.1 GB, available 52.9 GB.
<PunjabDaSher> oo
<ali1> can some1 help me
<webcamwonder> alil yes go ahead
<ali1> my cube is messed up
<PunjabDaSher> I think i spoke to you earlier, you said that it just started randomly working/
<PunjabDaSher> ?
<dlozarie> @nickrud, okay, I'll type df -h into the terminal and then give you the pastebin URL. thnx.
<ali1> before this problem was fixed but it happened after i reinstalled ubuntu
<webcamwonder> alil Did you try to change your configration from the compiz manager utility?
<Herissy> well... its fixed now isn't it?
<ali1> when iam usign the cube rite
<SiegeX> although I must say, being able to rotate a cube to go between windows and ubuntu is pretty sick
<PunjabDaSher> hahaha
<webcamwonder> alil The cube is part of Compiz Fusion, which can be easily tweaked using two main utilities
<ali1> and i stop it liek slowly zooms back to the dekstop
<Herissy> whats the question Ill still try
<aixenv> guys: is it possible to create an iso of my current/existing install of ubuntu? like with all my added pkgs ?
<Agent_bob> SiegeX sick ?
<SiegeX> as in too cool for school
<ali1> i never had this problem so wat can i ajust in the ccsm to fix it
<PunjabDaSher> basicall
<PunjabDaSher> y
<dlozarie> @nickrud, here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21725/ :)
<Agent_bob> SiegeX ah  slick maybe ?
<webcamwonder> alil are you using the simple manager or the advanced manager?
<JuzzyD> Does anyone know much about using the vodafone mobile connect card driver for linux with the e220?
<PunjabDaSher> i try to access my shared files off of my xp box
<ali1> iam usign the ccsm
<PunjabDaSher> and i cant
<gkelly> PunjabDaSher: try this command from ubuntu: `smbclient -L <IP of XP>`
<ali1> compizconfig-sttings-manger
<PunjabDaSher> k gkelly
<idkfawin32> Does anybody know any good linux programs I can use to make chiptunes(NES style songs)
<nickrud> dlozarie look at sda1 and sda2 at the bottom, they are included in the baobab output
<SiegeX> Agent_bob: same meaning, different slang
<ali1> it wasn't like this before
<webcamwonder> alil So you should see a Advanced Desktop Effect Settings under Administration?
<nickrud> dlozarie baobab = disk analyzer
<gkelly> PunjabDaSher: and if your ubuntu username is different from your windows username, use `-U <windows user name>`
<PunjabDaSher> gkelly: it just hangs up
<ali1> its not there...i think this can be fixed in the ccsm
<HardyOne> idkfawin32, try #ubuntu-studio they should be able to help you
<gkelly> what do you mean 'hangs up'? is there no output at all?
<idkfawin32> thanks
<PunjabDaSher> oh wait
<ali1> iam using advanced desktop effects setting
<dlozarie> @nickrud, all I have on baobab is total filesystem usage: 55%
<PunjabDaSher> hold on
<Herissy> you mean it slams the phone down in your ear?
<nickrud> dlozarie yes, that's sda5 + sda1 + sda2
<Herissy> damn windows..
<PunjabDaSher> what if there is a space in between my windows username
<webcamwonder> alil So you do have the Advanced Desktop Effect Settings installed?
<gkelly> try quoting it like "First Last"
<nickrud> dlozarie try unmounting sda1 and sda2 , then running the analyzer again
<ali1> i hav it
<PunjabDaSher> k
<ali1> thats wat iam usign
<webcamwonder> alil Ok from there
<webcamwonder> alil you can Tweak the Desktop Cube plugin
<dlozarie> @nickrud, okay.
<genewitch> Is there a 8.04 live DVD?
<genewitch> or a DVD image?
<ali1> i know
<aixenv> guys: is it possible to create an iso of my current/existing install of ubuntu? like with all my added pkgs ?
<ali1> but what do i twek
<gkelly> PunjabDaSher: if your usernames are different, you'll always have to tell windows that you want to connect as a different user.
<ali1> i been tryin to fix it for hours
<webcamwonder> alil In the desktop cube goto Behavior
<ali1> k
<webcamwonder> alil and try the speed over there
<gkelly> or you can look into using a samba credentials file (google it later)
<ali1> i tried that its nto it
<PunjabDaSher> Receiving SMB: Server stopped responding
<PunjabDaSher> protocol negotiation failed
<webcamwonder> alil did you try increasing the "Speed" to a greater number?
<dlozarie> @nickrud, after unmounting, it says I have 4.8 GB left. total filesystem capacity became 14.6 GB from original 119 GB
<ali1> yes
<IdleOne> !clone | aixenv not exactly what you need but it is a start
<ubottu> aixenv not exactly what you need but it is a start: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<ali1> is there a way i can ajust all the settings back to the way they were
<Agent_bob>     application error.      could not initialize fonts!   ?
<webcamwonder> alil I am not sure but one way would be to select the none or the minimal effects under appearence
<nickrud> Agent_bob what application?
<aixenv> ty Idle
<Ziroday> For some reason nothing seems to be able to connect to my dbus connection, it keeps giving connection refused errors. It only works if the program is run as root
<aixenv> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Agent_bob> nickrud several in fact.
<idkfawin32> not many people are in #ubuntustudio
<Matthew> 2 questions: 1. How do I turn Compiz on and off.
<idkfawin32> but thank anyway
<dlozarie> ﻿@nickrud, after unmounting, it says I have 4.8 GB left. total filesystem capacity became 14.6 GB from original 119 GB
<nickrud> Agent_bob try   fc-cache
<webcamwonder> Matthew: Under appearence you can turn the effects off - which means that compiz "effects" would be disabled
<Agent_bob> nickrud things that worked yesterday before i did    apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade
<Agent_bob> nickrud and it's dapper.
<Agent_bob> k wiil try it.
<Matthew> webcamwonder, thank you
<nickrud> dlozarie now, do df -h again, and add up all the listings. They all count
<Trubadurix> hi how do i set panel to keeb below in ubuntu hardy just the normal panel so when full screen folder go over it any ideas?
<ali1> how can i uninstall compizconfig-settings-manager
<webcamwonder> alil sudo apt-get remove --purge compizconfig-settings-manager
<webcamwonder> alil and if you wish to keep the settings, don't include the purge tag
<ali1> alrite
<Agent_bob> nickrud no change
<nickrud> Agent_bob that rebuilds the font cache for your user, should expose any error.
<CpuWhiz> ok, my sound died after i replaced my video card and moved it back into place (it was working when i tested the system on the bench) - volume is up, known working speakers plugged in the right place, and the pulse volume meter shows something playing
<nickrud> Agent_bob pick an app
<CpuWhiz> but no sound
<gkelly> PunjabDaSher: google your error messages (always)
<Matthew> 2: My video card is more than capable, why do I have difficulty watching full screen videos. (particularly on youtube)--it's very choppy.
<Agent_bob> nickrud no change.   finished without error,  but didn't halp a thing
<dlozarie> @nickrud, I add up all the numbers under "available", and....
<IdleOne> Trubadurix, right click select properties and select bottom
<nickrud> Agent_bob name an app thats failing
<Agent_bob> nickrud ok.   wesnoth
<idkfawin32> I cant even watch youtube in ubuntu
<webcamwonder> Matthew: Youtube video quality is very low... Are you sure you are watrching the "High Quality" version?
<Agent_bob> nickrud totem also
<idkfawin32> I tried installing Gnash but it doesnt show  the video
<genewitch> is it possible to get the cd image for 8.04 to burn to a DVD so i can install it on my laptop?
<Trubadurix> then in will be on the botttom screen not below
<idkfawin32> genewitch: Yes
<Agent_bob> nickrud need more list ?   i'll check all installed if i need to.
<legend2440> dlozarie: to get an accurate count in Disk Usage Analyzer open edit>preferences and uncheck gvfs
<nickrud> Agent_bob ah, are they all non gnome, older programs?
<IdleOne> Trubadurix, select autohide
<Shpook> idkfawin32: Did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<nickrud> Agent_bob totem isn't old
<genewitch> idkfawin32: i'm in windows right now, do i need to be in linux to do it?
<idkfawin32> genewitch: No, I installed off of the livecd
<yurimxpxman> the sound isn't working in flash videos for me using the non-free package.. any ideas? (I'm using firefox and 8.04)
<nickrud> Agent_bob was casting around for the font handling characteristics
<Trubadurix> yes but then it hide if i want not to hide just below ?
<nickrud> of the programs
<genewitch> idkfawin32: i don't have any blank cds and wont for at least a week :-(
<PunjabDaSher> gkelly: there are no answers on google, just people with similiar dilemmas
<idkfawin32> genewitch: I used Alcohol 120% to burn the image to dvd
<Agent_bob> nickrud i'll have to check,   but i'm not running gnome anyway.  blackbox.
<IdleOne> Trubadurix, I dont think you can do that
<genewitch> idkfawin32: ok, i'll give it a shot
<idkfawin32> genewitch: thats for windows
<Trubadurix> ok
<genewitch> idkfawin32: yeah, i use nero, should be the same
<Trubadurix> well ty
<Agent_bob> nickrud they all worked prior to the update
<nickrud> Agent_bob ok. Freetype should respect fc-cache anyway, wesnoth uses that. Been a while since I messed with the font system, I need to refresh
<gkelly> PunjabDaSher: well someone has to have figured it out eventually
<IdleOne> Trubadurix, np. check the ubuntu forums also there might be more info there
<idkfawin32> genewitch: Its funny I have the same problem as you, plenty blank dvd's, no blank cd's
<sc0tt> im using ubuntu 8.04....i compiled a kernel and installed it for the first time....my initial kernel release is 2.6.24-16 generic...the new one i compiled and installed is 2.6.24-3...when i boot with the new kernel i get the login screen but the desktop doesnt load and i get back at the login screen automatically
<Trubadurix> ok
<genewitch> idkfawin32: i'm actually debating runnign around the neighborhood asking people
<dlozarie> @nickrud, turns out with the volumes unmounted I have 7.8 GBs left.
<Matthew> webcamwonder, yes I'm watching in high quality. In fullscreen, it seems as though the picture is frequently "chopped" lengthwise 2 or 3 times...at a time. If that makes sense.
<PunjabDaSher> gkelly: im still looking, h/o
<genewitch> I need 3 cds, knoppix, ubuntu, and some other security distro
<idkfawin32> genewitch: I've resorted to that before
<legend2440> dlozarie: to get an accurate count in Disk Usage Analyzer open edit>preferences and uncheck gvfs
<gkelly> PunjabDaSher: are you sure you have all these packages installed: samba samba-common libsmbclient smbclient smbfs
<Shpook> genewitch, idkfawin32: I think you can burn  an image to dvd.
<dlozarie> @legend2440, yep I've done that.
<idkfawin32> Shpook: I know, I did it today to get linux running on my iBook
<IdleOne> idkfawin32, you can burn the cd iso to dvd just not the other way around
<nickrud> dlozarie these counts are not completely accurate, for complete accuracy do df  (without the -h)
<genewitch> Shpook: nero won't let me, but i have two other programs, afk, hunting a cd-rw or something
<PunjabDaSher> gkelly: yes i have all of them
<Agent_bob> nickrud vlc is blinky too
<idkfawin32> IdleOne: Lol, I know. I was answering Genewitch's question
<sugaryse> How come when i type vim and a filename
<IdleOne> idkfawin32, yeah saw that'
<sugaryse> when i got to save it it gfives me a cant save error
<sc0tt> any way i can fix that ?
<nickrud> Agent_bob it's been a long time since I ran dapper, gimme a chance to think back that far (if I can)
<idkfawin32> Anybody know if I can get Gnash to play Youtube videos???
<idkfawin32> I just stopped using dapper today
<nickrud> Agent_bob did you check what was updated?
<Gohalien> help, something weird happened to me, i cant use shift key in my keyboard, also block num isnt working, it isnt keyboard issue because when i use it in a wine application is working ok .p
<idkfawin32> llool
<sc0tt> im using ubuntu 8.04....i compiled a kernel and installed it for the first time....my initial kernel release is 2.6.24-16 generic...the new one i compiled and installed is 2.6.24-3...when i boot with the new kernel i get the login screen but the desktop doesnt load and i get back at the login screen automatically
<dlozarie> @nickrud, everything sums up to 27,476,160. I presume this is in kilobytes.
<sc0tt> how can i fix this ?
<Agent_bob> nickrud openoffice and xorg were   i'll look at the log
<nickrud> dlozarie yes
<idkfawin32> sc0tt: maybe gnome is messed up, I don't know how to fix but its just an idea
<sc0tt> idk : i can still boot with my earlier kernel
<amenado> sc0tt-> can you log on okay from a console ctrl+alt+F1 to F6 ?
<sc0tt> ame : yes i was able to log on from terminal by pressing ctrl+f2 at the login screen
<sc0tt> but the gnome desktop wount load
<dlozarie> @so, I've got 26.2 GiB left?
<Agent_bob> nickrud tail -100 /var/log/dpkg.log http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d180e7833
<sc0tt> however, my previous kernel works fine...does it still mean there is a gnome issue ?
<idkfawin32> sc0tt: there is probably a way to reinstall gnome from terminal I can remember the command though
<idkfawin32> cant*
<gkelly> I have downloaded 8.04 alternate CD and popped it into my 6.06 desktop. I added the CD as a source and then reloaded, marked all upgrades, and hit apply. Should I come out the other end with hardy?? or am I in for a surprise?
<ronin1234> How do I get tv-out (with s video) working on a M2A-VM HDMI (Raedon X1250) with flgrx
<ronin1234> ubuntu 8.04
<sc0tt> idk L but if i reinstall gnome..will it also affect my previous kernel installation ?
<adante> howdy, is there a program i can use to automatically scan my monitors modes?
<nickrud> dlozarie by my count, you have around 2.1 gb left. it is possible that you disk is a bit corrupt, you could try running fsck on the partition from a live cd
<internal> I can't launch a dbus session, running dbus-launch tells me that Unable to create /home/nick/.dbus/session-bus
<idkfawin32> sc0tt: I change my mind, its from your kernel probably you don't have to re-install gnome
<dlozarie> @nickrud, ok. thanks.
<nickrud> gkelly a suprise
<dmsuperman> gkelly, if memory serves me you have to actually click the button that says "upgrade to hardy"
<dlozarie> @nickrud, thanks a bunch for the help.
<idkfawin32> sc0tt: try 'apt get update'
<nickrud> dlozarie hope you get that all straight in your head
<sc0tt> idk : ok
<idkfawin32> sc0tt: Gnome is probably having a conflict with the new kernel and upgrading gnome might fix it
<genii> sc0tt: Use sudo in front of that
<unavailable> sc0tt then use sudo apt-get upgrade
<sugaryse> How can I see if the Wireless card is installed right?
<internal> sugaryse: can you use it?
<idkfawin32> Gnash wont play youtube videos. Is this normal?
<sugaryse> i duno what Im doing lol..
<sc0tt> do i do sudo apt-get upgrade or sudo apt-get update or both ?
<sugaryse> i dont think its working
<sugaryse> cause when i go browse for wireless networks it does not find anything
<idkfawin32> sc0tt: the first one
<Wazz> is there a terminal command to see how much HD space you are using?
<unavailable> both in that order
<dmsuperman> sc0tt, it never hurts to do both
<sc0tt> ok..thnkx..ill try that
<mage> hello
<webcamwonder> df -h
<adante> hi, in nautilus how can i ssh into a system with a nonstandard port? ie how do i specify the port?
 * unavailable read his ques wrong
<sc0tt> ok
<webcamwonder> Wazz df -h
<Wazz> thanks
<internal> sugaryse: okay, is the wireless card usb or pci?
<unavailable> sc0ttupdate then upgrade
<unavailable> sc0tt update then upgrade
<sc0tt> unav : ok
<sugaryse> pci bub
<sc0tt> ok..me logging off to try this :)
<unavailable> break a leg
<ali1> how can i reset ccsm back to the way its at first??\
<internal> sugaryse: can you please address, and pastebin lspci and ifconfig
<sugaryse> I see I have a broadcom wlan Nic
<internal> adante: ssh://user@hots.com:port
<idkfawin32> Anybody know how I can make simple Dos style games under linux
<sugaryse> doing ifconfig I dont see a wireless adapter
<Agent_bob> so i spent three days updating this system, just to find out that i was much better off before i updated ?     this of course stringthens my dislike of "updates" !
<adante> internal: that doesn't work, the : is the delimeter for the directory to access
<gkelly> dmsuperman: 6.06 doesn't have the upgrade manager thing, so I dont think that was an option...oh well. this machine could use some house cleaning anyway
<idkfawin32> Agent_Bob: what version you on?
<nickrud> Agent_bob sorry got distracted. looking
<Agent_bob> dapper
<internal> adante: aah, then I dunno sorry, try sshfs?
<Agent_bob> idkfawin32 dapper LTS
<idkfawin32> Why are you stuck with dapper
<Agent_bob> idkfawin32 why not ?
<internal> sugaryse: can you pastebin the results please
<idkfawin32> Why not upgrade to 8.04
 * gkelly uses dapper too. Trying to upgrade at the moment...
<Agent_bob> idkfawin32 why should i ?
<sugaryse> im not on that computer got no net access on it
<sugaryse> I am using another laptop
<idkfawin32> because its much better
<idkfawin32> I stopped using dapper today
<Agent_bob> idkfawin32 every thing worked just fine before the security updates.
<sugaryse> http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=475963
<gkelly> my dapper machine was just a "install and forget it" box. as long as it's still running, why bother
<unavailable> sugaryse  floppy disks might help?
<sugaryse> Thats the model I have 4311
<nickrud> Agent_bob I'd look at the changelog of xserver-xorg-core , see what that was about. That's the only thing I see there that would affect multiple apps
<idkfawin32> Im just saying 8.04 repositories have more up to date packages
<nickrud> Agent_bob s/could/should/
<gkelly> but now I want flash 9 and dapper is on 7, so I decided to go for the upgrade, since hardy is LTS
<nickrud> oh, whatever I woulda shoulda typed
<Some_Person> Dapper was not a great release in my opinion. The installer forced you to put GRUB in the MBR, and I remember having to type "gdm" to boot it on the first few boots.
<internal> sugaryse: okay, and you are following the guide?
<sugaryse> its 56 pages long lol
<sugaryse> im going to download the NDIS drivers ?
<Agent_bob> nickrud k.   and i'll just revert the xserver-xorg-core package for now.   if that fixes it, thanks a short ton.
<sugaryse> wrapper
<kenny> i download theme from gnome-look.org and i file i save is 83676-vista.emerald but how to install it?
<idkfawin32> I was stuck with dapper because im on powerPC but I figured out how to get 8.04 working
<Some_Person> 8.04 works on PPC
<internal> sugaryse: one sec pleae
<sugaryse> sure
<Some_Person> What was the first version y'all tried?
<genii> 4.10
<nickrud> warty
<internal> sugaryse: try following this guide, it should help you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<Some_Person> I started with breezy
<Some_Person> It was my first Linux ever
<nickrud> has it really been nearly 4 years ?!
<genii> nickrud: Yup
<Agent_bob> nickrud yep
<Some_Person> yep, 4 years
<nickrud> doing the math, 3 yrs 3 months actual time for me
<genii> 9.10 should be some landmark release where they ship us all to the big party
<Agent_bob> i started with hoary  5.4    on ubuntu that is.
<PunjabDaSher> Hey guys I have an integrated webcam, is there any way to check if it is properly functioning
<nickrud> !helpersnack | genii (for longevity ;)
<ubottu> genii (for longevity ;): Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<dyf> hello
<Hokus> i like cookies
<Some_Person> 7.04 was the first release that was really usable for me, because my ethernet card finally worked (although it did work in 6.10 too, just not well)
<genii> nickrud: Hehe
<Hokus> anyone in california?
<PunjabDaSher> me
<PunjabDaSher> bay area
<dyf> is there a more professional dictionary than the gnome applet?
<Hokus> asl
<PunjabDaSher> east bay
<webcamwonder> dyf Applications -> Accessories -> Dictionary
<KyleK> Some_Person: what devilish network card do you have?
<Some_Person> although when I first tried I was stuck with a Conexant modem, so I had 14.4k capped dialup
<Hokus> oh i'm in the bay area to
<Agent_bob> dyf professional ?
<Some_Person> I have an nForce
<idkfawin32> yes but 8.04 is difficult to get running on an iBook G4
<Jack_Sparrow> Hokus Please stop that
<KyleK> ah
<PunjabDaSher> what part hokus
<genii> nickrud: I strayed into Mandrake for a while but eventually realised the error of my ways and returned to Ubuntu
<Hokus> w. bay
<Hokus> menlo
<PunjabDaSher> o
<unavailable> Hokus #ubuntu-offtopic
<dyf> Agent_bob: yes, like one that does spell checking or guesses the word you're trying to look for
<Agent_bob> dyf sword progect has websters unabridged module
<KyleK> i've only had 4 different network adaptors, eepro100 e1000 8139too and tulip
<Some_Person> I was sure glad to get rid of the dialup
<Agent_bob> dyf oh  scratch that then.
<IdleOne> need a little help here. was playing assaultcube and the screen froze. had to kill -9 from TTY1 to be able to close the game but now my mouse is frozen. any ideas?
<dyf> Agent_bob: i have no idea what you just said
<kenny__> where to download ubuntu theme from internet?
<Agent_bob> dyf hspell ispell aspell all do spell checking
<sugaryse> thanks!
<dyf> Agent_bob: i don't want a spell checking program
<nickrud> genii I installed ubuntu on a dare from the debian-user list, and suddenly realized a couple months later that the debian partition was a bit dusty. Been ubuntu since
<unavailable> idleone i was playing americas army, and every time i close it i gotta killall armyops-bin like 5-6 times
<Agent_bob> dyf but you just said.....  never mind.
<Mo0oSaH> I have this weird problem, when Amarok is running, youtube does not play any sound and when I am playing a video on youtube, amarok doesn't play anything.  :(  What could be causing that?
 * Agent_bob goes to see if he fixed his system or not.
<Bacta> How can I play my MP3s I downloaded under Linux when booted into Windows?
<dyf> Agent_bob: yes, read what i just said
<dyf> Bacta: if your file system is ext2 or ext3 you need to download a driver
<LogicalDash> I want to write a shell script to change some of my GNOME file associations. What are the relevant command line utilities?
<genii> Bacta: Put them on some intermediate media like usb stick
<dyf> Bacta: for windows to see the linux partition
<unavailable> dyf so your looking for a mozilla style dictionary?
<webcamwonder> Bacta or you can mount your Windows partition off Linux and transfer the MP3 there
<unavailable> which corrects and suggests as you type?
<Bruce1> speaking of which, how can I get fedora to read an ubuntu partition, does anyone know
<dyf> unavailable: i don't know what that is.. does it do what i said i wanted it to do?
<genii> Bruce1: It should by default since they bothe use ext based filesystem
<dyf> Bruce1: you just have to mount the ubuntu parition
<unavailable> dyf i was making an example.. like how firefox suggests as you type
<Bacta> would it be easy to create a FAT32 partition when in Linux?
<webcamwonder> Bacta are you talking about partitioning your HDD?
<odz> anyone know what i need to recompile so fonts will look just like the other distros ? fonts dont look sharp like the other distros :(
<LogicalDash> Bacta, yes
<Bruce1> well, I have two partitions on this laptop, fedora on one and vista on the other. I used wubi to install ubuntu
<Bacta> yes, if I made a FAT32 partition under Linux and dumped my mp3s in there could Windows and Linux access it?
<q_a_z_steve> ﻿Hey. Silly question, but I really do need an answer, can I use a DirecTV DVR with Comcast service?
<LogicalDash> odz, do you have defoma installed?
<dyf> unavailable: yes, something like that.. but that's a little too much to ask.. if you go to dictionary.com and type a misspelled word, it suggests some words that are closer to what you typed.. that feature would be great in a professional dictionary
<KyleK> Bacta: whats wrong with ntfs?
<LogicalDash> Bacta, yes, I have done this
<genii> Bruce1: Since wubi, the ubuntu part is not in a regular partition
<Bacta> can I create a NTFS under Linux then?
<webcamwonder> Theoretically, yes. But it woul dbe much easier to just mount your Windows parittion
<Ashfire908> What does ubuntu by defualt use for hashes for shadow?
<KyleK> oh
<dyf> Bacta: yes, FAT32 is accessible by both windows and linux
<Bruce1> I figured so
<KyleK> Bacta: i guess thats the problem, cant create ntfs in linux
<dfgas> !getdeb
<dyf> Bacta: linux can read/write NTFS too
<Bacta> what program can I use?
<ubottu> Factoid getdeb not found
<LogicalDash> Bacta, gparted is the usual tool
<Bacta> ok
<Bacta> thanks
<Bruce1> I am actually having trouble booting into ubuntu, so that is why I ask, to recover one file I want
<LogicalDash> Bacta, enjoy!
<Bacta> :)
<dyf> Bruce1: install an ext3 driver on windows
<mynetdude> how can I force software updates? I just reinstalled ubuntu so I could use the 32bit edition... and the update ! icon isn't showing
<LogicalDash> How can I change GNOME file associations from the command line?
<^paradox^> anyone here write or know anything about ebooks? more specifically im writing an ebook in pdf format which i intend to sell. i know i can encrypt it with open office, but is there any program for ubuntu i can use to make pdf not work if its emailed?
<webcamwonder> mynet dude sudo apt-get update
<dyf> mynetdude: system > administration > software update (or something like that)
<mynetdude> webcamwonder cool... I could have thought of that
<mynetdude> dyf ty too, will look
<dyf> update manager probably
<dyf> np
<dyf> so no one knows of a good dictionary?
<LogicalDash> OK, I'll try a different tack: Where does GNOME store file association data?
<xxjoshdenxx> Hello everyone, can someone help me. I have a Goodmans G-Shot 5034TFT digital camera, but dont have to software drivers, nor a SD card. But i do have photos of my friends on the 34MB hard drive which i need. The only problem is that i cant get them off the camera. when i plug it in the PC nothing comes up, and i looked on the internet for anything and nothing. the camera has printbridge on it. Can someone please help me 
<nickrud> ^paradox^ we don't support that in this channel
<Zeroyez> Hi, every time I install a linux distro on my computer, it ends up installing itself in grub as the wrong HD (a non existant one) and then it gets stuck on "waiting for root file system"
<Agent_bob> nickrud i'm no longer seeing a ~/.font* file   .font_cache was it?    anyway it's not there now.   what makes that file ?
<genii> Bruce1: Basic methodology here would be to first mount the windows partition the ubuntu file is in, then loopmount the ubuntu file
<dyf> xxjoshdenxx: did you try gphoto?
<mynetdude> dyf you don't like the dictionary included?
<Bruce1> when I choose ubuntu, I get "BusyBox v 1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) Built in shell
<xxjoshdenxx> dyf: no i will try it now.
<xxjoshdenxx> :)
<Bruce1> after a little loading
<nickrud> Agent_bob that one you would make yourself, by creating the directory and dropping a ttf file in it
<LogicalDash> Zeroyez: there's a command line utility called grub-install, if you can figure out the correct name of the HD you want, you can install grub on it and it should work
<dyf> xxjoshdenxx: http://www.gphoto.org/ for more information
<mynetdude> hmm update manager only shows 26 updates... earlier there was 191 :(
<dyf> mynetdude: did you read my requirements of a good dictionary?
<Mo0oSaH> I have this weird problem, when Amarok is running, youtube does not play any sound and when I am playing a video on youtube, amarok doesn't play anything.  :(  What could be causing that?
<Agent_bob> nickrud but it used to get created every time i started a gui   now things are broke and that files is missing.
<dyf> mynetdude: never mind
<Zeroyez> grub is installed and everything, it's just the linux based OS's that add themselves to grub
<mynetdude> dyf no, thats why I asked if you didn't like the one included
<Zeroyez> they keep setting root=random-non-existant-hard-drive
<webcamwonder> Agent_bob fc-cache
<dyf> mynetdude: let me copy and paste the lines
<nickrud> Agent_bob no .fc-cache might (I'd have to look at things again to refresh my memory, .fonts/ is not created by any app
<bullgard4> "~$ uname -r; 2.6.24-19-generic" Is the '-19' suffix a number issued by Ubuntu only, or can -19 also be found in Debian?
<mynetdude> if u want, either way I wouldn't know
<genii> Mo0oSaH: The sound system can only use one device at a time. So two programs trying to use the sound system = first one wins
<mynetdude> I'm surprised an OS even has a dictionary... windows doesn't
<dns53> Zeroyez for some reason the install did not configure your entry in grub correctly, try playing around with the settings ....
<webcamwonder> genii: wasn't this correct in hardy? I haven't tried it
<mynetdude> to get a dictionary you need office! :P
<dyf> mynetdude: ﻿(11:51:44 PM) dyf: is there a more professional dictionary than the gnome applet?
<Agent_bob> webcamwonder ok.  that command runs without error but doesn't creat the cache file
<dyf> mynetdude: ﻿(11:52:44 PM) dyf: Agent_bob: yes, like one that does spell checking or guesses the word you're trying to look for
<NetEcho> the OpenOffice word processor package doesn't seem to work
<Mo0oSaH> genii: are you kidding me? that sucks!  there's no way around it?
<NetEcho> I click on the program and it loads the splash but then does nothing
<nickrud> !dmix
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mynetdude> dyf yeah that'd be a nice dictionary... I know the existing dictionary will underline red if it doesn't know the word
<genii> webcamwonder: Still has that behaviour for me
<mynetdude> dyf I think you're also referring to predictive typing/completion for the "guessing" part
<dyf> mynetdude: kind of a "smart" dictionary
<genii> Mo0oSaH: Maybe use jackd to split off the sound. I haven't tried this myself
<xxjoshdenxx> dyf: Okay, ive done the photo manager but now i can access the photo, its all darkened out. how do i  access the photo and add the to my pictures folder
<xxjoshdenxx> ?
<mynetdude> being able to correct/complete words on the fly would be nice
<webcamwonder> genii: I thought the newly introduced PULSE  should correct it... looks like didn't :(
<Agent_bob> webcamwonder ?
<dyf> mynetdude: it's weird the open source coders haven't thought of it
<webcamwonder> Agent_bob
<mynetdude> dyf yeah that'd be GREAT!
<NetEcho> anyone else having issues with OpenOffice.Org under hardy?
<webcamwonder> Agent_bob are you talking about .fontconfig?
<dns53> Zeroyez when grub appears press e to go into edit mode and edit the line, change the root=partition part of the entry
<dyf> xxjoshdenxx: how are you accessing the memory card?
<mynetdude> dyf its weird, but at least they've thought about implementing it into the OS not app specific
<Agent_bob> here's an strace on fc-cache http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d64eec0fb
<Bruce1> I have OO issues in fedora
<chowder> question: I want to install the minimal CD image onto a separate partition but it needs an internet connection to download the needed files. It won't detect my wireless. Is there a way to debootstrap from the CD to the empty partition?
<webcamwonder> Agent_bob that is the only font* entry I see in my jhome folder
<Agent_bob> webcamwonder no.  .font_cache i think was the name
<Agent_bob> let me check another box
<dyf> xxjoshdenxx: did you mount the memory card with gphoto2?
<Zeroyez> dns53: I did that
<genii> chowder: Since you need internet to install debbootstrap it could get convoluted
<Zeroyez> when they booted I got something totally different though
<KyleK> chowder: debootstrap tool uses the internet
<xxjoshdenxx> dyf: it hasn't got a SD card, but its got like 34MB of memory on it... the name of the photos has come up but i cant click on them. Is there a change that it crashed or something?
<chowder> genii: I'm doing it from within an existing installation
<dns53> Zeroyez the kernel line? make it root=/dev/sda3 or something
<Zeroyez> it'd load the system after a 20 minute wait then the x server would fail to start
<Zeroyez> yeah
<genii> chowder: Also see what KyleK mentioned
<dyf> xxjoshdenxx: are you able to copy them somewhere on your hard drive?
<KyleK> chowder: apt-get install debootstrap and go from there
<Agent_bob> webcamwonder and nickrud file is ~/.fonts.cache  and or ~/fonts.cache-1   on other dapper syatems.
<chowder> KyleK: I have it but I'm not sure how to use it, that's the thing.
<chowder> brb, pastebin
<Bourne> Hi...
<dns53> Zeroyez remove the root () line
<Gohalien> help, something weird happened to me, i cant use shift key in my keyboard, also block num isnt working, it isnt keyboard issue because when i use it in a wine application is working ok .p
<Bourne> I am getting some problem while running mono applications
<xxjoshdenxx> dyf: Hi, just restarted the photo manager and i am able to get the photos and put them in the folder. Thanks for your help. you have save me getting bollocked about my coursework :D
<xxjoshdenxx> :)
<webcamwonder> Agent_bob I am all out:( sory
<Agent_bob> webcamwonder and nickrud it is regenerated at login on other dapper systems    so what ever is broke, broke that.
<Bourne> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libmono-addins-gui0.2-cil_0.2-2ubuntu0.1_all.deb (--unpack):
<Bourne>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/pkgconfig/mono-addins-gui.pc', which is also in package mono-addins-0.3
<dyf> xxjoshdenxx: you're welcome.. glad it worked
<webcamwonder> Agent_bob I though it was font cache you wanted to rebuild
<vinboy> how do I control my scroll speed?
<Agent_bob> webcamwonder yes,   in the users home
<nickrud> Agent_bob on my hardy, I don't have .fc-cache, but .fontconfig. I don't have any real way to troubleshoot that
<Bourne> i tried to search all the forums and also googled it many times but in no vain
<Bourne> plz help..
<dyf> vinboy: train your finger
<vinboy> dyf: i use toes
<dyf> vinboy: lol
<webcamwonder> Agent_bob same here.. not font_cache... only fontconfig
<Agent_bob> nickrud k      just want someone to know that a dapper update has changed that.
<vinboy> how do I set mouse scroll speed in gnome?
<Agent_bob> @webcamwonder 2
<nickrud> Agent_bob you should try doing a search on bugs.ubuntu.com
<dyf> vinboy: i think you'll have to get the mouse wheel daemon for a starter
<Agent_bob> think someone has already reported it ?   i just updated last night and it borked
<Agent_bob> was fine before that.
<Bourne> pl help..
<Bourne> any help is welcome..
<nickrud> Agent_bob probably. Very few bugs that I find aren't in the tracking system when I recognize them
<dyf> vinboy: seen this? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-200488.html
<Agent_bob> nickrud :)
<wers> is there a code that would reinstall an app that I installed with a deb i didnt get from the repos?
<nickrud> I'm tired when I write convoluted syntax like that. At least it parses ;(
<webcamwonder> wers you could try to remove the application completely and reinstall from the deb?
<dyf> wers: you should be able to reinstall it by double-clicking the package file
<nickrud> Bourne do you have a 3d party repo added that provides mono?
<wers> i lost the deb. hehe
<mudit> has anyone got chat clients like yahelite or yazak working in ubuntu  ?
<webcamwonder> wers: Try dyf's method. It should work
<vinboy> thanks dyf
<dyf> mudit: why would you wanna run such thing?
<dyf> vinboy: did it work?
<Bourne> no ..i dont whats the problem exactly ..but yes..i guess i have it..
<mudit> dyf, they are the best yahoo chat clients
<dyf> mudit: yahoo chat is meh
<dyf> mudit: it's bot and spam chat
<vinboy> dyf: it says set it in the firefox.. but i'm looking for a general settings in gnome
<NetEcho> who  maintains the Ubuntu OpenOffice package?
<dyf> mudit: and rooms can't have more than 50 people
<webcamwonder> mudit: You can use Pidgin Messenger
<nickrud> Bourne what thats about is you have a package mono-addins that has that file in it. when dpkg gets ready to install a new package, it checks to be sure it's not overwriting a file from another package.
<chowder> info on my question @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/21741/
<dyf> vinboy: i ee
<dyf> see
<dyf> NetEcho: george bush
<mudit> i have tried gyache, and its not better than yahelite
<vinboy> dyf:  it's ok.. i'll wait for the next release :)
<BlueLaguna> How do I permanently load a kernel module?
<PPKuma> hi, anybody here knows if its possible to mount a bin/cue w/o converting it to an iso?
<nickrud> Bourne so someone didn't write their package to follow the ubuntu file structure.
<dyf> mudit: use pidgin.. one program to connect to all protocols
<BlueLaguna> After 6 hours of trying to do a clean Ubuntu install, it seems my HD won't work without a kernel module being loaded...
<mudit> webcamwonder, pidgin has no voice support
<dyf> BlueLaguna: how do you expect an operating system to work without a kernel?
<unavailable> mudit and good look with gyache or gyachi
<BlueLaguna> and now that it's installed, it won't start unless I do modprobe ide_generic in the initrdfs terminal
<NetEcho> dyf the package is fubard
<dyf> mudit: voice in yahoo chat is one person getting the mic and putting lame music all the time
<BlueLaguna> dyf: I never said I did?
<Jack_Sparrow> BlueLaguna cant you add that to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<NetEcho> it makes it so -calc -writer -impress ect don't work
<unavailable> dyf voice in yahoo is a free way for me to contact my friends
<BlueLaguna> Jack_Sparrow: I don't know.  That's what I'm asking
<mudit> dyf, that is almost true
<dyf> unavailable: it is?
<unavailable> dyf yep
<dyf> unavailable: i use skype
<BlueLaguna> Can I?  If so, how?
<unavailable> dyf free longdistance
<unavailable> dyf i dont like skype
<unavailable> dyf skype is crap
<NetEcho> Jack_Sparrow have you ran across these problems with OpenOffice? the debian pack seems to work fine but not the pack for 8.04
<Jack_Sparrow> BlueLaguna gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst  add it to the command line before quiet and splash....
<dyf> unavailable: me neither, but it does the job.. i'm not marrying the thing.. just call a friend up and have a voice chat
<Bourne> so what can be done in order to resolve this problem..
<dyf> unavailable: i don't like voice chat anyway
<unavailable> mudit you could go to http://www.virtualbox.org and download that, install windows, and install yahoo im?
<PunjabDaSher> hey guys how can i check if my webcam is functioning correctly (it's an integrated webcam)
<Jack_Sparrow> BlueLaguna to get into your install now.. hit escape on boot to get grub menu then e then e then make the edit.. which will only work for this session then gksodu like I showed you
<dyf> unavailable: so how do you use yahoo protocol to have a voice chat?
<Bourne> removing everything and then installing once again can solve the problem...
<dyf> unavailable: what program do you use?
<mynetdude> is it possible to run an app that reads/writes to MS Access DB files that requires .net framework 1.1 in wine?
<Bourne> or what else can be done..
<NetEcho> anyone?
<unavailable> dyf yahoo im
<krisbo9000> Can anybody help me with intel graphics? I can't get it to work with HDMI.
<chowder> can anyone help me in creating an Ubuntu minimal build from within an existing installation?
<nickrud> Bourne remove mono-addins ,
<chowder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21741/
<dyf> Bourne: you haven't stated the problem
<dyf> afaik
<dyf> unavailable: on ubuntu?
<nickrud> Bourne apt-cache policy mono-addins will tell you what repo it's from
<unavailable> dyf ubuntu > sun virtualbox > windows 2000 > yahoo im
<Bourne> yes..nickrud...how to remove mono-addins
<mynetdude> dyf maybe he is running YIM in wine?
<dyf> unavailable: virtual box? never heard of that.. is it some kind of fork of wine?
<pbts> hi. i would like some help with my webcam, if someone has the know-how & time...
<nickrud> Bourne apt-get remove --purge mono-addins . You might find it trying to remove some other packages that were installed from the 3d party repo as well
<unavailable> dyf nope
<krisbo9000> :)
<pbts> virtual box is not like wine
<mynetdude> unavailable virtualbox does virtualization right?
<unavailable> dyf its a virtual box you can install any type of os on
<pbts> it's like vmware
<unavailable> yep
<BlueLaguna> Jack_Sparrow: I've already installed the system.  Modproble is a kernel option?
<mynetdude> ah so it is a vmware type thing
<krisbo9000> can you run word 2003 through virtua box if you set it up right?
<pbts> the built in camera is of a type that is recognized (it's in the list on the uvcvideo page)
<mynetdude> which means it could be slower than you'd want it to be
<linxuz3r> hello
<Bourne> E: Couldn't find package mono-addins
<BlueLaguna> Jack_Sparrow: I didn't realize it could be passed along with those options?  I thought it was a command
<Jack_Sparrow> BlueLaguna I am just suggesting a different way to handle this
<Jewfro> krisbo9000, you can run anything the OS you install in virtualbox can run.
<dyf> unavailable: i see.. that's much of a hassle don't you think? i mean install skype on linux and move along.. what that stuff you have to install a virtual box and probably do some weird configurations to get it to work
<pbts> but luvcview says error 22 (which is a well-known but apparently unfixed error on the net...)
<Bourne> after doing "apt-get remove --purge mono-addins"
<unavailable> dyf less hassle than getting all my friends to move to skype
<dyf> unavailable: my suggestion is use skype
<pbts> and ekiga, camaroma just say they cannot connect to the device
<unavailable> dyf thats why skype is crap
<dyf> unavailable: lol
<Bourne> i am getting "E: Couldn't find package mono-addins"
<nickrud> Bourne sorry, mono-addins-0.3
<mynetdude> dyf I noticed ubuntu comes with some kind of softphone but I know nothing
<Jack_Sparrow> BlueLaguna   To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<Jewfro> dyf - virtualbox is quite easy, but seems like overkill for YIM - I'd try wine
<unavailable> dyf ill stick with my virtualbox
<BlueLaguna> Jack_Sparrow: You misunderstand me
<krisbo9000> does anyone here know how to get HDMI to work with intel graphics chip GM965 ...?
<Jack_Sparrow> BlueLaguna but in your case.. noapic acpi=off, pci=irqroute, xmodule=vesa, vga=normal, vga=771, vga=791, pci=irqroute, framebuffer=false, ide=nodma, nomce, pnpbios=off, xdrvr=vesa, res=800x600, apm=off,pci=noapci, nolapic, all_generic_ide, nolapic, pci=assign-busses, pci=irqpoll, pci=biosirq, pnpbios=off, hpet=disable, xmodule=vesa, vga=normal, vga=771, pci=irqroute, framebuffer=false
<KyleK> how do I boot single user mode?
<unavailable> jewfro ive tried wine, yahooim crashes, and i cant seem to gix it...
<BlueLaguna> I have already installed Ubuntu.
<unavailable> *fix
<dyf> unavailable: wouldn't 'yahoo maessenger for linux' have voice chat support?
<Bourne> yes ..successfully removed mono-addins-0.3
<unavailable> jewfro but trackmania works in wine
<Bourne> now what next has to be done..
<unavailable> dyf yahoo messanger for linux sucks
<mynetdude> Does anybody know if its possible to run an app that reads/writes to/from a MSAccess DB file in which this app also requires .net framework 1.1 can be run in wine?
<nickrud> Bourne no try installing the package you wanted in the first place
<bringatowel> unavailable, try Pidgin
<unavailable> dyf its old as crap
<mynetdude> I mean I'm not sure how to install .net framework 1.1 since wine isn't windows
<bringatowel> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<Jewfro> unavailable, maybe you need to install some other software also - under wine - or add some native dll support - google it - maybe someone else has done it
<krisbo9000> it seems i already have the intel drivers installed - but when i try to put ubuntu on my tv via HDMI it doesnt handle it
<Bourne> ya...ok..
<NetEcho> Whenever I try to launch OpenOffice it gives me the splash screen then stops loading the program and terminates without error, does anyone have any idea how to fix this
<unavailable> bringatowel again... pidgin does not have voice support
<Jewfro> unavailable, what about kopete?
<krisbo9000> Or perhaps there is a program that can detect screens for me - that i can use easily to edit parameters
<mynetdude> I don't think pidgin offers voice chat, not sure about kopete?
<krisbo9000> anyone?
<unavailable> jewfro bringatowel dyf im using what i like, i dont need help..
<BlueLaguna> Jack_Sparrow: In order to get the LiveCD running, I had to pass the "break=top" boot option so I could do "mod_probe ide_generic".  The kernel doesn't seem to like my hard drive otherwise.  However, now that I have it installed, it didn't boot at first.  Instead it fell back to the initrdfs console and I had to type modprobe again in order to boot
<Jack_Sparrow> BlueLaguna I understand you have installed ubuntu..  I am sipl suggesting you can add  all_generic_ide to the command line at boot or one of the other many options that some people need
<BlueLaguna> I see
<unavailable> jewfro bringatowel dyf and no kopete. gyache and gyachi dont work
<bringatowel> unavailable, you might want to check out www.amsn-project.net , otherwise id suggest Skype
<BlueLaguna> Jack_Sparrow: It would've been simpler if you didn't list every command line option imaginable :-P
<unavailable> jewfro bringatowel dyf im using what i like, i dont need help..
<dyf> unavailable: i never tried gyache, simply because i didn't like its name
<unavailable> rofl
<Jack_Sparrow> BlueLaguna   To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add  all_generic_ide before the "--"   and see if it boots and sees your hard drive
<bringatowel> unavailable, um, ok, why did you bring it up?
<unavailable> bringatowel i didnt
<Jewfro> NetEcho, try renaming the .openoffice.org2 in your home folder to .openoffice.org2~ - and see if it launches - could be botched settings
<Jack_Sparrow> BlueLaguna You didnt seem to be getting the drift of what I was telling you
<mynetdude> ok I guess its not possible to run .net framework 1.1 and this app together in wine... so I will virtualize
<unavailable> bringatowel:  mudit>	webcamwonder, pidgin has no voice support
<NetEcho> Jewfro k thanks I'll try
<PunjabDaSher> Anybody know a chat program that supports AV chat
<mynetdude> which means more pointless space to be taken up by a 2nd OS
<bringatowel> unavailable, well someone did, feel free to pass those tips along to them
<unavailable> bringatowel mudit brought it up
<BlueLaguna> Jack_Sparrow: I just don't see how the LiveCD is relevant anymore.  Are you saying I should add ﻿all_generic_ide to menu.lst?
<unavailable> and i did
<NetEcho> Jewfro nope
<Jewfro> NetEcho, you can name it back then - that was my one idea - besides checking the log file - or doing a re-install: sudo aptitude reinstall openoffice.org
<NetEcho> did that about 6 times heh
<Jack_Sparrow> BlueLaguna I know you got it installed... I am saying you can test what I am telling you by running the livecd again and editing the command line...  or you can boot your existing install and do a one time edit of your grub command line or you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<NetEcho> I'm gonna try the package off their website
<webcamwonder> mynetdude did you try to winetrick .net packages?
<BlueLaguna> Jack_Sparrow: Alright.  Thanks, I'll try adding it to menu.lst
<dyf> my menu.lst is too long
<dyf> because ubuntu is releasing a kernel update like every two weeks
<unavailable> dyf dont feel bad i got 8 kernels in mine
<dyf> i gotta clean up the old kernels
<BlueLaguna> dyf: Heh, yeah.  Mine used to be too.  Especially since I tried all the betas since Breezy
<dyf> BlueLaguna: you haven't reinstalled your system since Breazy?
<dyf> :|
<BlueLaguna> Nope.
<unavailable> O_o
<BlueLaguna> I was using Kubuntu actually
<ronin1234> How do I get tv-out (with s video) working on a M2A-VM HDMI (Raedon X1250) with flgrx ubuntu8.04?
<BlueLaguna> dyf: dist-upgrade has worked out pretty well
<dyf> BlueLaguna: you must enter the Guinness world record
<BlueLaguna> until they came up with the release manager
<BlueLaguna> then I used that
<jscinoz> is it just me or does timevault not actually do anything? for me after configuring it and telling it to make a baseline of /home/jack and /etc it doesnt do anything (no upload or disk activity), any ideas what im doing wron?
<morghanphoenix> Anyone know what could cause the following error:
<morghanphoenix> Login via SASL (LOGIN) failed. The server may not support LOGIN, or the password may be wrong.
<morghanphoenix> The server said: "not supported y11pf2912609pod.0"
<morghanphoenix> The server does support login, and I have not changed my settings since last it worked.
<unavailable> !flood > morghanphoenix
<morghanphoenix> two lines is flood?
<unavailable> !paste > morghanphoenix
<unavailable> 4 lines = 2?
<morghanphoenix> Two lines of paste, the rest typed in as a question
<Datz> Hello, where would I find "hda1" HardDrive to be able to mount it?
<dyf> Datz: at /dev
<dyf> Datz: take a cab and tell him to get you to /dev
<Datz> lol dyf
<elia> hi, i just got the ubuntu....first time with linux and i am having problems with downloading things ie: opera for linux. i download it and extract but after i open the extracted folder and click run nothing happens
<morghanphoenix> Anything that short would be a waste to use pastebin.
<dyf> Datz: are you having trouble identifying which one is the hard drive you want to mount?
<Datz> dyf I think it was renamed when I upgraded to "hardy".  How would I find it now?
<webcamwonder> eliva You can get the debian package for opera... that would install directly
<dyf> Datz: "hda" is deprecated
<dyf> Datz: they use "sda" only now
<elia> webcamwonder were is that?
<dyf> no "hda" no more
<webcamwonder> elisa wait
<dyf> gone
<dyf> poof
<Datz> dyf, ok  :)
<bullgard4> "The ABI in 2.6.22-4-generic is '4'." What stands 'ABI' for?
<webcamwonder> elisa http://www.opera.com/download/linux/
<dyf> Datz: you have to delete "hda" from your brain memory
<dyf> rm -rf /brain/hda
<Datz> dyf, .....done  ;)
<dyf> good
<Sertse> the the command to open a directory in terminal?
<Sertse> what's
<nickrud> application binary interface bullgard4
<jrib> Sertse: cd ?
<bullgard4> nickrud: Thank you.
<dyf> Sertse: cd
<dyf> Sertse: cd /path/to/directory
<jrib> !cli > Sertse (read the private message from ubottu)
<nickrud> !enter | dyf
<ubottu> dyf: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dyf> !shutup | nickrud
<ubottu> Factoid shutup not found
<pbts> so. strace v4lctl list reveals this error: ioctl(4, VIDIOC_G_STD, 0xbff405d8)      = -1 EINVAL (Invalid argument)  any clues?
<nickrud> dyf we ask that to keep down the scroll, so please help out
<jrib> dyf: please be respectful of others in this channel
 * gkelly lol @dyg
 * gkelly lol @dyf
<gkelly> **
<dyf> nickrud: ya, whatever
<adante> if i kill X, how do i start it again so that it brings up the gdm and stuff?
<gkelly> adante: try `sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart`
<adante> gkelly: cheers
<Geoffrey2> any guess why Rythmbox doesn't have a stop button anywhere on it's control panel?
<crimsun_> Geoffrey2: design decision.
<aixenv> 4/
 * gkelly raises glass to adante...your welcome
<dyf> Geoffrey2: ask the dev team
<nickrud> Geoffrey2 the play/pause gets the job done
<dyf> Geoffrey2: tell them your design sucks
<unavailable> anyone notice the error on this page https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/files-and-docs/C/index.html   ??
<Geoffrey2> nickrud: does that also halt files being copied over from cd?
<dyf> unavailable: there doesn't seem to be an error with that page
<gkelly> Geoffrey2: in a digital player, what's the different between stop and pause?
<nickrud> unavailable the copyright?
<unavailable> check the links
<ronin12345> hmmm
<unavailable> specifically the disk and partitioning one
<genii> unavailable: Possibly th copyright dates need updating from 2006
<nickrud> Geoffrey2 good question, I haven't used it for extracting, I've been using sound-juicer
<unavailable> check the links
<unavailable> specifically the disk and partitioning one
<unavailable> it sends to office
<nickrud> unavailable file a bug (after checking for one, of course) against ubuntu-doc
<neil_d> is there a ubuntu version for virtual-box i.e. cut down to only include drivers etc. needed.
<azazel> Hi
 * unavailable knows that disk and partitioning *should* have nothing to do with office docs
<nickrud> unavailable or two, get your karma up :)
<azazel> CAn anyone help me with HDMI sound on an ati card?
<rayvis> I'm having issues with my wireless internet with Ubuntu 8.04 on my laptop
<crimsun_> azazel: sure, but first I'll need lspci -nv|grep -A1 0403
<Red|Laptop> i'm an oil man
<unavailable> rofl
<Red|Laptop> this is my son and partner, h.w.
<Bourne> hello
<jrib> Red|Laptop: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Bourne> yess....
<Bourne> now getting this error
<Bourne> Unhandled Exception: System.ArgumentException: A null reference or invalid value was found [GDI+ status: InvalidParameter]
<rayvis> It will stay connected for between 5 and 10 minutes then it still says it's connected to the router but I have no internet capabilities.
<Geoffrey2> gkelly: the difference...typically pause holds your current position and continues from that point when you unpause, stopping a song causes it to start over from the beginning if you decide to play it again
<Red|Laptop> jrib, i do not, but i like to think of myself as an oil man
<crimsun_> azazel: make sure you're running 2.6.24-19-generic from hardy-proposed.
<dyf> Red|Laptop: i am the boogy man
<mixed> anybody knows of a website where I can learn more about ubuntu???
<jrib> Red|Laptop: this channel is only for ubuntu support.  Please move all other discussion somewhere else
<unavailable> nickrud   link to bug filing page?
<Red|Laptop> jrib, i can't get my "i'm an oil man" window manager to work?
<neil_d> mixed: http://www.ubuntu.com
<yarddog> is hardy-proposed considered stable?
<nickrud> unavailable bugs.ubuntu.com, and the package is ubuntu-docs
<mixed> neil_d, i'm looking at ubuntu.com but I was thinking about a little more technical
<KyleK> yarddog: no
<nickrud> yarddog not by me, but I'll take crimsun_'s word about the quality of that package
<rayvis> Anyone able to help me with my wireless connection?
<IndyGunFreak> yarddog: unless you have some specific need for it,i would avoid it.
<alakdan> anyone know how I can have  a local mirror of http://download.tuxfamily.org/geubuntu/hardy/
<onealphacharlie> has anybody installed ubuntu into an old imac g3?
<yarddog> ok
<dyf> mixed: get the linux from scratch book
<Bourne> Unhandled Exception: System.ArgumentException: A null reference or invalid value was found [GDI+ status: InvalidParameter]
<KyleK> yarddog: well its not like its garenteed to crash or anything, but stuff hits proposed before regular
<jrib> !rute > mixed (read the private message from ubottu)
<nickrud> Bourne there's no context there, waht package, what are you doing?
<yarddog> KyleK ok
<dyf> onealphacharlie: i think i have once
<Quintin> I've unticked ""import digital photographs when connected"" but fspot still loads when I put in a SD card.  how do I stop that?
<mixed> anyone knows of a website where I can learn more about ubuntu?  I want to learn about ubuntu linux specifics, for example, startup, how modules get loaded,  the configuration, etc
<onealphacharlie> dyf: is the mac i386 based?
<jrib> mixed: ubottu gave you some very good info which includes TLDP and the rute book
<neil_d> mixed: https://help.ubuntu.com/   get technical
<dyf> onealphacharlie: i thought macs were ppc based
<KyleK> onealphacharlie: "intel based" *cough*
<onealphacharlie> lol
<mixed> dyf, linux from scratch?  i want to be a little more specific, im using ubuntu
<dyf> the g3s
<enaner> what is kalway?
<onealphacharlie> i forgot that they only went intel recently
<KyleK> dyf: they made a few intel x86 macs, not really that common ;)
<Bourne> yes i have reinstalled mono-addins again after installing missing dependencies
<azazel> crimsun_, desktop:~$ uname -r
<azazel> 2.6.24-19-generic
<mixed> jrib,  im not seeing the post from ubottu???
<Bourne> then when i run my msngr then i get this error..
<crimsun_> azazel: ok, good.  Now do you want audio routed through your ATI card?
<dyf> mixed: what more about ubuntu do you want to learn?
<jrib> mixed: check your private messages
<azazel> crimsun_, Yes
<crimsun_> azazel: install the pavucontrol package.
<Bourne> i not able to find out whts the problem exactly..
<mixed> jrib, now i see the private messages, thanks
<azazel> crimsun_, BRB
<dyf> !documentation | mixed
<ubottu> mixed: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<nickrud> Bourne you haven't even told us what you are doing when you get that error
<Bourne> yess.
<mixed> dyf, i want to learn the config directories, how modules get loaded, and how to change look and feel, etc.
<azazel> Done
<Bourne> i have made a msngr prgm in .net 2.0
<azazel> crimsun_,  Done
<Bourne> and then using sharpdevelop in windows i compiled it for mono platform.
<LivingInTwilight> You know, this is halfway ridiculous. I've never seen a distro where 3D acceleration AND WPA2 wireless worked out of the box.
<Bourne> and then after coming to unix platform
<crimsun_> azazel: now start pavucontrol
<Bourne> i reinstalled latest mono version
<azazel> crimsun_,  Done
<dyf> mixed: i don't think you can learn these technical details with ubuntu documentation
<Bourne> and i have doing this for the past 1 month
<crimsun_> azazel: choose the Output Devices tab
<nickrud> ah, http://www.mono-project.com/IRC bourne, you'll get better help writing in mono there
<azazel> crimsun_,  Done
<Hilikus> hey guys, can i just run apt-get dist-upgrade to upgrade to hardy from gutsy?
<Bourne> no..
<crimsun_> azazel: right-click the ATI card's selection and choose Default
<Bourne> there are no ppll
<mixed> dyf, the pages that you just sent me can be a start, though, thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!
<dyf> mixed: most books and documents on ubuntu tell you the obvious stuff
<jrib> !upgrade > Hilikus (read the private message from ubottu)
<Bourne> to help me out there in that chatroom
<jrib> Hilikus: no, see ubottu for the proper way
<azazel> crimsun_,  I don't see it in there
<dyf> mixed: get a more geeky distro
<mixed> dyf, true, that is why i am opting for a website instead
<nickrud> Bourne there's some forums there as well. This is an ubuntu system help channel, not mono programming
<crimsun_> azazel: what options do you see?
<ronin12345> are these the newest ati drivers
<ronin12345> 2.1.7412 Release
<GoldeNArX> hey guys
<Bourne> very sorry nickrud
<dyf> mixed: get a linux book
<mixed> dyf, i don't think i want to get geekier than i already am but thanks for the advice
<azazel> crimsun_, ALSA PCM on front:0 (AD198x Analog) via DMA
<nickrud> Bourne and the channel's I'm pointing you at aren't on Freenode
<dyf> mixed: get a life!
<nickrud> Bourne you probably haven't been in those yet
<dyf> mixed: scratch the last one
<mixed> what's a "life"??? and how much ram does it come with?
<azazel> crimsun_, Show: All Output Devices
<crimsun_> azazel: ah, probably a channel mapping issue, then.
<Bourne> i understand what you are saying
<mixed> and more importantly, can i buy a "life" on ebay??
<azazel> crimsun_, Ahh, what should I be looking for then?
<Bourne> but if find any ppl helping regarding unix system
<GoldeNArX> I have a new install of server 8.04 seems fully functional except for the NIC.  ifconfig shows it as present and I can pig the loopback as well as the assigned ip but cant ping anything inside the same network (or vice verse).  I've done modprobe -r e1000 then modprobe e1000, it reloads the module fine.
<dyf> mixed apt-get life
<dyf> E: Invalid operation life
<crimsun_> azazel: can you hear `aplay -Dplughw:1,3 /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav' ?
<Bourne> regarding mono then i feel relieved..
<GoldeNArX> if I do dmesg it says "link not ready"
<GoldeNArX> anyone?
<dyf> mixed: life is an invalid operation
<Bourne> sorry for that emotion attitude..
<mixed> dyf, here is my first project, how can i get create a restore point on ubuntu?
<rrowell> Wow, any ubuntu or debian devs here?  If so congrats, 8.04 rocks really hard, my Dell D820 just works now: hibernate, wi-fi, nvidia binary drivers, everything for the first time since I've owned the machine nearly 3 years...
<rrowell> Thank you ubuntu devs!
<LivingInTwilight> rrowell, I know, right? My Toshiba A305 works like a champ, too.
<Geoffrey2> since the ogg format is regularly promoted around here...where can I find music in that format?
<nickrud> Bourne no, I understand frustration with an error you can't track down, just that you're gonna get very lucky to get programming help in a pm from here
<crimsun_> rrowell: I'm sure they would appreciate a note on the ubuntu-devel-discuss mailing list :-)
<dyf> mixed: i think you would need a sophisticated backup program for that.. i'm not a pro user myself
<ronin12345> anyone know how to update to the latest version of fglrx?
<azazel> crimsun_, Nope
<dyf> mixed: or ask in ##linux
<gitfiddler> hi all, having trouble updating ubuntu 6.10, get error message saying not all repository indexes could be downloaded. is this a problem on my end or have these moved or something?
<azazel> crimsun_, It plays it but I don't hear a thing through my pc cspeakers
<nickrud> gitfiddler 6.10 is now obsolete
<crimsun_> azazel: how about `aplay -Dplughw:1 /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav'?
<gitfiddler> yah, hence effort to update
<crimsun_> azazel: and, err, I assume you have your speakers connected to the ATI card and not the onboard?
<K^Holtz> OK, my printer just complained that it was out of ink, but i have no way of telling which cartridge is out. I have a Canon IP5000 printer. In windows, a box would come up with printer properties, but i dont have this in Linux. Any way to get those canon windows to display?
<aixenv> gitfiddler : maybe you have a bad link in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<azazel> aplay: main:546: audio open error: No such file or directory
<nickrud> gitfiddler you can use old-release.ubuntu.com to bring it totally up to date so you can upgrade to 7.04
<azazel> I have both
<azazel> I have speakers going to my sound system
<nickrud> gitfiddler old-releases.ubuntu.com that is
<mixed> dyf, thanks for the 411, I am off to read the websites you pointed me to
<Bourne> ya...the mono ppl really dont help that fast...may be they are busy..
<gitfiddler> hmm, that link didn't work
<crimsun_> azazel: hmm?  That error is odd.
<azazel> And HDMI on the 56" TV I'm sitting in front of
<Bourne> but if you can tell me smone that would really help..
<crimsun_> azazel: are you sure you copied the command correctly?
<gitfiddler> that got it
<Geoffrey2> of course, one could always just download the iso, burn it to cd, and do a fresh install from that....
<azazel> crimsun_,  Positive
<azazel> ~$ aplay -Dplughw:1 /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav
<azazel> aplay: main:546: audio open error: No such file or directory
<DigitalNinja> I'm trying to get a Gigabyte motherboard working. I hit the power button and nothing happens. Any suggestions? Would like to get Ubuntu installed.
<gitfiddler> thanks, i'll play around here for a bit
<Bourne> anyways..
<jrib> DigitalNinja: try ##hardware
<Bourne> thanx nickrud
<nickrud> Bourne yw
<Bourne> for all that help..
<DigitalNinja> jrib: thanks
<rrowell> I do have a question though, is there some way to let Ubuntu know I use the -generic kernel so it will quit borking my menu.lst every time I upgrade?  seems like I should be able to dpkg-reconfigure something, but can't find what...
<azazel> crimsun_, I hear Dplughw:0 on my pc cpeakers
<azazel> crimsun_, integrated audio I mean
<dkam> Hey guys - is there any way to get a newer version of rubygems onto a hardy box using apt?
<crimsun_> azazel: right.  What's connected to your HDMI?
<dkam> For example - can I add a testing source?
<aixenv> dkam : 1.8 is on there
<KyleK> rrowell: remove the other ones?
<jrib> rrowell: be more specific about what you mean by "bork".  If you have linux-image-generic installed and no other general linux-image-*, it should work fine
<dkam> aixenv rubygems - not ruby
<azazel> crimsun_, SAmsung TV with builtin speakers
<aixenv> dkam: libgems-ruby1.8 - libraries to use RubyGems, a package management framework
<aixenv> pkg desc talks about rubygems :)
<ronin12345> flgrx how do i install the latest version?
<crimsun_> azazel: ok, this question may be silly, but... are the speakers muted or zeroed?
<GoldeNArX> I have a new install of server 8.04 seems fully functional except for the NIC.  ifconfig shows it as present and I can pig the loopback as well as the assigned ip but cant ping anything inside the same network (or vice verse).  I've done modprobe -r e1000 then modprobe e1000, it reloads the module fine. any input for me on this guys?
<azazel> crimsun_, Negative
<dkam> aixenv: That looks like the gem library for ruby 1.8 - I'm mean the "rubygems" package - unless I'm not following you.
<user01> how do i get my screen out of 640x480 mode?
<Bourne> yes...but if you find any help or any hint to my problem plz mail me at   crazy.engineer@yah**.com
<azazel> crimsun_, The only thing I haven't tested is the cable
<aixenv> dkam: they are all part of the install..==> irb1.8 libgems-ruby1.8 libopenssl-ruby1.8 libreadline-ruby1.8 libruby1.8
<aixenv>   rdoc1.8 ruby1.8
<Bourne> problem being :=    Unhandled Exception: System.ArgumentException: A null reference or invalid value was found [GDI+ status: InvalidParameter]
<Bourne>   at System.Drawing.GDIPlus.CheckStatus (Status status) [0x00000]
<Bourne>   at System.Drawing.Image.InitFromStream (System.IO.Stream stream) [0x00000]
<Bourne>   at System.Drawing.Image.LoadFromStream (System.IO.Stream stream, Boolean keepAlive) [0x00000]
<FloodBot1> Bourne: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<azazel> crimsun_, I know it's plugged in right because I'm getting video right now
<LivingInTwilight> GoldeNArX, is it a dynamically allocated IP?
<PunjabDaSher> guys i need some help connecting to a windows home network -- i have samba correctly installed and i cannot see my computers within the mshome workgroup they are in
<azazel> PunjabDaSher, Do you have any folders shared?
<PunjabDaSher> yep
<dkam> aixenv: The version of ruby gems included in Hardy doesn't work with low memory - (256mb xen box). I can compile my own version, but I was wondering if Ubuntu, like Debian, allows you to add extra sources for specific packages.
<PunjabDaSher> the sharing works between windows computers
<aixenv> dkam: yes it does
<PunjabDaSher> so i have the sharing set up correctly
<GoldeNArX> if I want to force a nic to use 100mbit instead of auto negotiate
<aixenv> dkam: that's an apt-get thing not an ubuntu thing
<GoldeNArX> how would I do that
<rrowell> jrib: but after each upgrade ubuntu blows away my menu.lst and the machine boots the i386 kernel in preference to the -generic... I'd like to have the -i386 kernel around I just don't want to boot it by default
<aixenv> dkam: i'd check their website for possible other source choices for devel, or just compile from a tarball?
<dkam> aixenv: Righto - I'll have a look. I can do it manually - but I'd like to be able to install it with puppet - which means apt is better/easier.
<aixenv> dkam: idea#2 make your own pkg :)
<aixenv> there's a ruby channel ive been in there before they might have an idea too
<jrib> rrowell: ah, I see.  Don't know then
<aixenv>  #rubygems if i recall
<aixenv> rrowell : modify your /boot/grub/menu.1st after each kernel upgrade?
<rrowell> jrib: for example, during the upgrade the i386 Nvidia drivers were auto-installed but not the -generic ones which I had to install manually via Synaptic, and I had to edit menu.lst to set the default kernel at boot...
<rrowell> aixenv, that is what I'm doing now
<rrowell> but like you can see what I said to jrib, it is only half the solution at best...
<aixenv> rrowell : that's sufficient man, just edit it once per kernel upgrade,
<aixenv> as long as you dont recompile/update the kernel your menu.1st should "stick"
<aixenv> rrowell : maybe try the menu.1st as 666 :P
<aixenv> oops
<aixenv> rrowell :444 :)
<mynameistux> I am having a bit of a problem with ccsm, can someone please point me in the direction of a pastebin, so I can post the error message.
<aixenv> it's late blame the lateness.. on the wrong perm heh
<lolo> how does one go about fixing overscan on an hdtv with ubuntu?
<rantic> I just recently installed ubuntu and got 3d acceleration, is their a guide for installing all those perty compiz/beryl things on 8.04? All I could find was a guide to troubleshooting it
<azazel> What's an average glx gears score?
<jrib> !ccsm | rantic
<ubottu> rantic: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<aixenv> lolo : probably within your tv configuration , when i hooked my distro up to my hdtv there was some parameters on the tv itself to tweak
<rrowell> mynameistux, I like cpp.sourceforge.net, but it is obviously C++ centric...
<s_spiff> rantic : as such there is no howto for it.. u just need to try out stuff yourself. see what you like and enable..
<lolo> aixenv: do you remember what u tweaked?
<aixenv> lolo : it'd be specific to your tv bro
<mynameistux> nvr mind, am on the compiz channel instead
<aixenv> lolo : and no i dont that was a few mths ago
<lolo> o ok thanks for your help ill give it a shot
<rrowell> mynameistux, gl
<darthanubis> Bug #237801
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237801 in totem "Totem errors when attempting to play myth content." [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/237801
<prettyricky> how do I add files as root to a folder? I'm trying to install new screensavers....
<Geoffrey2> is compiz/fusion actually supposed to add anything functionality wise to ubuntu, or just some minor eye candy?
<aixenv> prettyricky : files?
<s_spiff> Geoffrey2: only eye candy
<aixenv> prettyricky : 'touch foobar' ? 'vi foo' ?
<aixenv> prettyricky : are you running X as root?
<s_spiff> Geoffrey2: unless you consider the window switcher via different ways as functionality.
<Exershio> hey
<user01> isnt there a command where i can go through and edit xorg configuration?
<prettyricky> aixenv= I downloaded a screensaver and I need to Unpack and copy each file (4) to /usr/share/gnome-screensaver
<aixenv> prettyricky : do you know where they downloaded to? and in what type of extension?
<s_spiff> user01: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.cong
<prettyricky> but when I try doing it I get permission denied
<nickrud> Geoffrey2 it's very customizable, I turn off nearly all the eye candy but expo and scale are excellent. Other stuff to your own taste
<aixenv> prettyricky : ie tar / tar.gz / tgz / bz2/ etc
<s_spiff> user01: xorg.conf.. not cong.
<prettyricky> I downloaded them to the desktop
<aixenv> prettyricky : type 'whoami'
<user01> like a dpkg-reconfigure
<tanner> wtf is up with the high IOwait and poor transfer speeds?
<prettyricky> type whoami where?
<Exershio> using FGLRX (8.6), I have finally discovered why WoW with wine makes the graphics skip every second causing the game to run really choppy. This only happens when pixel shaders are disabled. However, disabling pixel shaders is the only way to get all the textures to render. Any ideas? D3D mode works perfect, but very, very slow (10fps)
<prettyricky> in the terminal?
<aixenv> prettyricky : are you running X as root?
<prettyricky> sorry but how do I know that
<aixenv> prettyricky : or do you have like a user 'prettyricky' for example
<prettyricky> yes I have user prettyricky
<aixenv> open up a terminal
<aixenv> type whoami
<aixenv> tell me the output
<rantic> ubottu: thanks, got it working ^^
<ubottu> rantic: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rantic> aw :(
<KyleK> ^_^
<prettyricky> prettyricky
<aixenv> ok
<aixenv> do this
<prettyricky> ok
<aixenv> ..'cd /home/prettyricky/Desktop'
<Uplink> do i get virus if i go to doom3.zoy.org???
<KyleK> cd ~/Desktop
<aixenv> then do an 'ls' and see if you see your files
<aixenv> KyleK : im trying to not confuse him :)
<KyleK> Uplink: how would we know?
<Uplink> KyleK, because that website has a virus
<KyleK> oh
<KyleK> what kind of virus?
<Uplink> a trojan worm i believe
<aixenv> UPlink : you're on linux?...those are far and few between :)
<KyleK> kewl
<aixenv> odds are it's an exe
<aixenv> or bat. etc
<Uplink> aixenv, yes i am... but on windows my Nod32 picks it up as a virus
<prettyricky> no such file or directory
<bazhang> !windows | Uplink
<ubottu> Uplink: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<KyleK> Uplink: goatseflash  = '<div id="hello" style="z-in
<evocallagha> Hi
<KyleK> im not looking at it
<aixenv> Uplink : dont worry about virii.. you're in linux
<Uplink> bazhang, no need of that
<aixenv> prettyricky : type 'pwd' (parent working dir)
<Uplink> aixenv, really?
<Uplink> KyleK, sorry what?
<PunjabDaSher> Hey Guys i just went on my xp box using nautilus (smb://192.168.1.102)
<KyleK> Uplink: from the html sounds like you get goatse'd
<prettyricky> /home/prettyricky
<aixenv> Uplink : yes , most virii are written to get you silly winbloze users :)
<PunjabDaSher> and when i try to mount the folders in there it says mount failed
<PunjabDaSher> any ideas why?
<Uplink> KyleK, so what does that mean?
<aixenv> prettyricky : do you see a 'Desktop' ?
<Uplink> aixenv, can u check doom3.zoy.org for me please? im scared to go there :(
<KyleK> Uplink: look up goatse in the encyclopedia dramatica
<prettyricky> nope
<Uplink> goatse? ok
<KyleK> aixenv: dont go there
<Uplink> !goatse
<ubottu> Factoid goatse not found
<aixenv> UPlink : um no ? i dont browse to retarded websites
<dyf> dramatica what?
<Uplink> LoL
<KyleK> !offtopic | Uplink
<ubottu> Uplink: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<evocallagha> I got a mate on the phone and he is trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 on a x86 AMD box with rather generic hardware that was working before.
<aixenv> Prettyricky : do you know the name of the files?
<prettyricky> /home/prettyricky/Desktop/67573-gnome-screensaver-turbolence.tar.gz
<aixenv> evocallagha : and the errors are?
<evocallagha> However, the new 8.04 has not much in the way of errors on screen now .. After it boots the CD it gets to Kernel 100% and hangs
<aixenv> prettyricky : ok 'cd /home/prettyricky/Desktop/'
<Uplink> prettyricky, what are u trying to do
<Twan> I did a bunch of ubuntu updates last night and now my whole laptop is messed up. For one, I can't connect to the Internet anymore, and I can't modify network settings.
<aixenv> UPlink : i got him
<Twan> It says I'm restricted.
<Uplink> kk
<aixenv> Uplink : worry about your virii :)
<evocallagha> I told him to pass acpi=off and noapic with not much help at all
<Uplink> KyleK, goatse.cx ???
<nickrud> evocallagha hit ctl-alt-f4 , that should show you the installation log and give you an idea of what's happening
<bj_> acpi is the power management service
<PunjabDaSher> Guys help me with some home network issues please
<Uplink> aixenv, i actually do, because i have an NTFS partition with windows on this PC
<prettyricky> ok Im there
<evocallagha> ﻿nickrud:This is after GRUB, so the kernel has not bootstraped yet, that would not work
<aixenv> Uplink : dude.. the linux distro will be fine, it wont execute exe files/bat/ etc
<KyleK> anyhoo
<prettyricky> what I am trying to do is install a screensaver but when I try adding it to the gnome folder I get permission denied
<Uplink> aixenv, alright - ty
<aixenv> prettyricky : type 'tar -zxvf $filename' (where $filename = that tar.gz)
<nickrud> evocallagha I was assuming this was during the install, sorry
<KyleK> aixenv: uh linux isn't bullet proof
<bj_> a screensaver?
<aixenv> pretty: ill help you just one step at a time :)
<bj_> is it for linux?
<metalpres> is anyone else having a problem with wine not working in hardy?  it wont work at all for me using the version in the ubuntu repos, and it wont work using the 1.0 release from the winehq repos,  it doesnt do anything
<Twan> Anyone know how to re-install the service that configures my network?
<bj_> I'm using wine in 8.04
<aixenv> KyleK : i havent ever gotten a virii on linux/freebsd/etc, if users are stupid anything is possible
<Uplink> OMG
<evocallagha> NO. Let me explain again; Just after the system gets passed GRUB it hangs at Kernel 100%
<Uplink> OH MY GOD
<KyleK> !offtopic | Uplink <-- smacking you with this again
<ubottu> Uplink <-- smacking you with this again: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Uplink> aixenv, the exploit worked :(
<Uplink> thats not offtopic KyleK
<bazhang> Uplink, stay on topic please
<Uplink> bazhang, having problems with my firefox on ubuntu is offtopic?
<aixenv> Uplink : stop browsing retarded websites, problem solved
<KyleK> Uplink: being dumb and clicking a link you've been told not to click is offtopic
<bazhang> <Uplink> KyleK, goatse.cx ???<---this Uplink
<fxtgear> lol
<Uplink> oh ok... lol sorry :/
<Uplink> btw, how can i check the source of that website?
<ali1> is there a way i can set all the ccsm effects back to default?
 * aixenv sighs
<cpk1> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<prettyricky>  ok, what next>
<sCOTTo> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<KyleK> Uplink: curl $urlhere | less
<aixenv> prettyricky : cd into the dir that was created
<aixenv> prettyricky : 'cd $dircreatedbythetarcmd'
<PunjabDaSher> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<bazhang> Uplink, this is not the chat channel. #ubuntu-offtopic is for that.
<Twan> Can anyone help me with my network issues?
<KyleK> Uplink: possibly put the url in quotes if you're looking at something with &'s in it
<Uplink> KyleK, ty... i dont have curl instaled :/
<Twan> Possibly a way to rollback Ubuntu updates?
<bazhang> Uplink, that site has zero to do with ubuntu.
<KyleK> really?
<NetEcho> hey just for your information guys if anyone is having an issue with the Ubuntu release of OpenOffice.org not opening the debian files off the OOO website work perfectly to remedy the situation
<evocallagha> Now the CD passes its md5sum so we know its not that, we passed noapci acpi=off noapic and tried a different CD rom drive
<lolo>  goatse.cx is the perfect site for a dns spoof
<aixenv> uplink: apt-get install curl
<Uplink> ok, why are you guys making me feel really dumb?
<Uplink> :(
<KyleK> its not my doing
<aixenv> Uplink : think about your question...
<Uplink> i cant think... im stupid :/
<NetEcho> Uplink don't act dumb and people won't treat you like you are?
<lolo> uplink what are u having problums with?
<evocallagha> Anyone got a clue in here ?
<vido> uplink hey guys i`ll solve it 1st you bring  1 pack of pasta  1/2 kilo of shrimps and cheese boil the pasta cook the shrimps with little of oil  put them to gather in big bowl some salt put the cheese on that while they are hot bring can of coke cola sudo and open it
<Uplink> and i was just asking for help and i get treated like a stupid
<aixenv> prettyricky : status?
<prettyricky> good thank you
<aixenv> prettyricky : do you see your screen file?
<prettyricky> got it
<aixenv> prettyricky : all se?
<philsf> Uplink: you got your help, then things gone bad. don't mix it up
<Uplink> vido, i got NO idea what u just said
<munk_> can someone tell me where the shutdown log is or help me because my computer doesnt shutdown completly, i have to press the powerbutton again to shut it off....as if it cant stop a service or something help please
<bazhang> vido that is not helpful
<philsf> Uplink: now you're just spamming the channel
<aixenv> prettyricky : good job prettyricky , enjoy
<generic> hi all any one works on openct
<Uplink> philsf, i know, so i just stopped asking... i just didnt liked to be treated like a stupid
<aixenv> Uplink : did you even have a question?
<generic> for secure email communication
<generic> ?
<aixenv> UPlink  "like a stupid" ? <=== and we're supposed to think otherwise?
<prettyricky> is there an easier way to act as root, to have the permission needed to do whatever I want and move files and folders around without getting the permission denied
<NetEcho> bazhang I think one part of vido's help actually is useful to the issue... just sugar coated with food
<Uplink> see what i mean?
<aixenv> prettyricky  : 'sudo'
<Uplink> ok, ty anyways i ma shut up
<Twan> What configures my wireless card on Ubuntu? I need to re-install that.
<prettyricky> is there anything other than using terminal?
<NetEcho> Uplink try asking a straight forward question then read the responses properly
<aixenv> prettyricky : do 'man sudo' bro
<aixenv> prettyricky : learn the cli :) the cli *terminal* is your friend
<pepe_swash> hello. I have a problem with nomachine's nx client. mouse clicks get garbled (mouse-down coordinates wrong) anyone saw that before?
<aixenv> Twan : NetworkManager
<prettyricky> yeah I know just a little confusing
<NetEcho> Uplink without all the extra spam what is your issue?
<aixenv> prettyricky : think of it as a challenge
<Twan> aixenv: I think it got screwed up in my recent 100+ updates of Ubuntu. In fact, I have no ability to configure it anymore. Suggestions?
<evocallagha> kick ﻿Uplink thanks for playing
<prettyricky> I know I had a shortcut and when I use to click on it I would be in as root, any ideas how to do that>
<Uplink> NetEcho, ok, the webpage doom3.zoy.org has a virus and i wondered what would happen if i go there with linux since i dont have an anti virus on linux
<doglino> hi
 * aixenv sighs
<NetEcho> Uplink its a windows virus
<bazhang> !virus | Uplink
<ubottu> Uplink: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<NetEcho> simple as that
<Uplink> NetEcho, then why my firefox goes crazy?
<aixenv> as i stated UPlink.. you're in linux dont worry about virii :)
<evocallagha> ﻿Uplink:I was wondering if your a virus ?
<Uplink> and asks me to open xchat
<doglino> hi
<Uplink> ok, can someone explain me why please? thats all i want to know
<evocallagha> God, has anyone got a clue here
<aixenv> UPlink : read the link
<bazhang> Uplink, we gave a link; please read it.
<Uplink> i did, twice in fact
<Uplink> but i dont understand a word
<aixenv> Uplink : =====>  http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<kenny> my workspace doesn't work on ubuntu, how?
<bazhang> Uplink, then stop the chatting.
<Uplink> why? isnt this "help" channel?
<aixenv> UPlink : ok in laymens terms.. virii wont impact you in linux as the bot said.. "linux doesn't have a virus problem"
<nickrud> Uplink read the source of the page. We know it's a bad page, so don't go there
<aixenv> are you just playing stupid?
<evocallagha> ﻿Uplink:http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<aixenv> like 3-4 dif ppl gave you a legit answer
<aixenv> you dont have to understand it.. but that's the answer
<Uplink> it might be legit but i dont understand why
<Twan> aixenv: I think it got screwed up in my recent 100+ updates of Ubuntu. In fact, I have no ability to configure it anymore. Suggestions?
<aixenv> do you understand everything you hear?
<Uplink> ok, and please dont say "google it" i heard that so many times
<aixenv> Twan: if you 'which NetworkManager' do you see it?
<evocallagha> May I request we stop feeding trolls and get one with helping people out
<NetEcho> thank god
<Twan> Let me grab my laptop...hold.
<aixenv> plus he got an answer he just didnt comprehend it
<aixenv> Twan : k
<evocallagha> Thank god.
<rayvis> Anyone know if there is an IRC channel for Mac4Lin?
<HybridZero> Does anyone here happen to have a guide on setting up an FTP server which I can use as a PHP testing server?
<HybridZero> I assume I'd need to map the ftp server to /var/www and somehow allow write access to that directory, but I'm not sure how to go about it, or even if there's a different preferred method rather than mapping to /var/www and messing with permissions
<NetEcho> rayvis no but I just finished doing it
<NetEcho> whats up?
<aixenv> HybridZero : why not just use a webserver?
<Quintin> HybridZero: Don't use FTP, use scp
<forestangeljulie> hey i need help with firefox
<Geoffrey2> ok, right now I cannot get terminal to open....the window opens up completely white with no command prompt, trying to exit gets me the "not responding" error message....
<aixenv> HybridZero : and ftp sends over plaintext use sftp,scp etc secure protocols
<HybridZero> aixenv: That's what I'm going for, I'm just trying to set up FTP access to simplify transferring my files into /var/www
<LogicalDash> How can I generate a makefile that doesn't do anything?
<aixenv> Geoffrey2 : did you play with your color settings?
<aixenv> HybridZero : use rsync
<orfeo> hello?
<NetEcho> rayvis are you having issues with mac4lin?
<orfeo> im new here
<kenny> hello, anyone here help me to solve my workspace problem???
<HybridZero> Also, whatever the simplest solution is for file transfer is fine for me. This machine is just on my home network and not exposed to the internet
<doglino> can i to talk here?
<forestangeljulie> can someone help me? firefox won't install
<Twan> Ok I have a 'Network Monitor' at the top of my Ubuntu screen on the panel. If I go to properties > configure, it asks for my root password, then gives me a screen that says 'The configuration could not be loaded. You are not allowed to access the system configuration.'
<forestangeljulie> how long do i have to wait before firefox 3 comes to the ubuntu network?
<Geoffrey2> aixenv: not at all
<webcamwonder> Firefox 3 is already in the repository
<bazhang> forestangeljulie, read the topic
<HybridZero> forestangeljulie: It's already out
<philsf> forestangeljulie: it's already there
<darthanubis> nautilus won't start anymore
<forestangeljulie> yes i know that
<Twan> In fact, I can't access anything under Administration.
<darthanubis> gnome panel either
<forestangeljulie>  but it wont install
<Twan> Basically it seems I've been locked out of my system!
<aixenv> HybridZero : cd to/path/you/wanna/transfer ; rsync -av . $user@$server-you-want-files-transferred-to:/path/to/store/files/on/server/ (if within your local network, if outside use -e ssh)
<darthanubis> NEVEr seen this before
<Apples> Hey, I'm just wondering where I should compile a file?  I read somewhere that it was inside /urs/share/???
<forestangeljulie> whenever i go to the "add/remove apps" thingy, firefox 3 isn't there
<doglino>  :)
<Twan> gedit files are being opened as read-only...its like I'm some sort of peon!
<t12398123> Anyone seeing issues with wired networking not working under 8.04 after reboot (possible bad update?)
<HybridZero> Also I suppose I should clarify: I'm editing files on a windows machine, and then transferring them to the testing server. That's why I figured FTP might be the simplest solution.
<webcamwonder> Twan try to do gksu gedit [filepath]
<kenshin> hi, when i select ubutnu from the grub menu, it won't load
<philsf> forestangeljulie: have you tried synaptic?
<aixenv> t12398123 : i had to recompile to get my wireless working but after that worked like a charm
<forestangeljulie> yes
<Bhavesh> !fakeraid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<kenshin> if i select windows it loads fine
<aixenv> HybridZero : use winscp
<forestangeljulie> not there
<philsf> forestangeljulie: do you still have the beta version?
<forestangeljulie> no
<t12398123> aixenv how'd you recompile?
<philsf> forestangeljulie: what version do you have?
<aixenv> t12398123 : i had to build a new kernel module for my crappy wireless
<forestangeljulie> firefox 2
<tsarivangrozny> Ive managed to install Ubuntu on my Dell Optiplex 320 however I cannot boot into it, it ends up going to pretty much a blank screen with like a green square
<Twan> Still read-only
<t12398123> hmm
<HybridZero> aixenv: scp uses ssh to transfer right?
<tsarivangrozny> how do i boot into ubuntu on my dell optiplex 320?
<kenny> i still cannot switch to second workspace...after i tried so many ways, can help me pls.....
<forestangeljulie> i have the zip file
<aixenv> HybridZero : yes sir :)
<philsf> do you have the hardy-updates repository enabled?
<webcamwonder> Twan could you describe what you are tryuing to acheive?
<Apples> kenshin: did it stop working after an update, then restart ?
<philsf> forestangeljulie:  do you have the hardy-updates repository enabled?
<matt__> hi
<Bhavesh> !bootparams
<forestangeljulie> no idea what that is
<ubottu> Factoid bootparams not found
<forestangeljulie> so no
<Twan> Wait no, apparently there was just a screwup in the properties of that.
<aixenv> HybridZero : winscp is a winblows app /gui to utilize scp worksnice i use it a ton at work when dealing with windows servers@work
<Bhavesh> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<matt__> i am so confused
<kenshin> Apples, i actually used grub superdisk to repair grub
<HybridZero> aixenv: Yep, I've used winscp in the past actually in other situations
<philsf> !repo | forestangeljulie
<aixenv> matt_: with?
<ubottu> forestangeljulie: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Twan> I'm trying to get my Ubuntu laptop back online...after I installed like 115 updates, I am no longer authorized to do anything Administration related.
<matt__> wat evry1 is saying!
<scifiguy951> how can i completely remove wine from my comp??
<HybridZero> Okay, so that portion of the setup is ready to rock then...the only other question I have then is how I should login / set permissions to allow me to transfer directly to /var/www?
<kenshin> Apples, i did delete and recreated a windows partition
<aixenv> HybridZero : if you're doing transfer from doze to linux ; options are winscp or install cygwin and then use rsync like i stated :)
<webcamwonder> scifiguy851: sudo apt-get remove --purge wine
<Quintin> scifiguy951: sudo aptitude purge wine ; rm -r ~/.wine
<forestangeljulie> where do i find the hardy updates repo?
<matt__> its all gibberish to me
<HybridZero> Any thoughts on that aspect of my setup aixenv?
<Quintin> webcamwonder: apt-get is usually considered depracted
<philsf> forestangeljulie: basically, you can open System/Administration/Soft. sources, and enable -updates there, in the updates tab
<t12398123> So I never get a DHCP lease even though the same network cable on a different computer will get one, what's up with wired networking?
<aixenv> HybridZero : if that were my project.. i'd install cygwin, install rsync, and use rsync, i love rsync i use it on a daily basis multiple times a day
<webcamwonder> Quintin: good to finally know what.... had no idea :s
<matt__> aaaaaah,, im sry but  vye vye
<Twan> So why is Ubuntu locking me out of my System Administration?
<HybridZero> I'll likely install cygwin at some point in the near future...I miss my terminal
<Apples> kenshin: Try editing the grub menu partitions, it might be trying to boot off a partition that doesn't exist
<Twan> Is there something I could type in terminal to re-authenticate?
<kenny> i cannot  switch between workspaces pls help me....
<kenshin> Apples, how do i do that?
<Twan> like 'sudo givemepermission'
<Bhavesh> Twan: it's a way of protecting system from mistakes
<aixenv> hybridZero : that's the slickest/easiest/foolproof way to do what you want bud
<Uplink> how do i kill firefox? there are like 100 windows popping up
<aixenv> kenny: control+alt+arrow?
<Bhavesh> so you can use sudo 'cmd' to run cmd that needs admin priviledge
<kenshin> Apples, i can access the menu.lst something file from ubutnu cd
<HybridZero> Would I need to change directory permissions or anything in order to get the files to transfer to /var/www correctly, since ordinarily I'd have to sudo to do it?
<kenny> yes
<aixenv> Uplink : open terminal - su or sudo to root and killall firefox
<Bhavesh> Uplink: open a terminal window, type kiall firefox
<nickrud> Twan do  groups  in a terminal, and paste the output here (one line)
<webcamwonder> Bhavesh: wouldn't su suffice?
<forestangeljulie> i clicked enable updates and the window closed on me
<Uplink> ty aixenv, Bhavesh
<forestangeljulie> said that it was out of date
<nickrud> forestangeljulie annoying, isn't it? But that's how it works
<aixenv> Bhavesh : kiall is that a new alias? :P
<Twan> archie adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner lpadmin admin
<Twan> I usually login to Ubuntu under 'archie'
<forestangeljulie> nickrud: quite annoying
<Bhavesh> killall sorry
<forestangeljulie> i miss windows
<Twan> Never had any problems until these recent updates...
<forestangeljulie> i hope mint is better
<Bhavesh> aixenv killall :)
<t12398123> is there a way to see a list of the last installed packages on my system?
<aixenv> HybridZero : no sir it'd be fine
<aixenv> Bhavesh : just jokin :P
<Apples> kenshin: press 'e' on the option in the grub menu, or you could edit it the menu.lst file
<Bhavesh> i am looking for boot params :) how to disable dma
<kenshin> hmm
<kenshin> Apples, and then?
<Bhavesh> np :)
<HybridZero> aixenv: Okay, I'll grab cygwin and give it a shot. Thanks for all your help, you are awesome :)
<nickrud> Twan you are in the admin group, so you should be able to do admin stuff.   sudo ls,  do that and give me the output, if it's more than one line put it on paste.ubuntu.com
<kenshin> Apples, how do i fix it?
<forestangeljulie> phil: ok, i enabled updates
<forestangeljulie> now what do i do
<tsarivangrozny> when trying to boot into ubuntu i get a screen that in the upper left has a blinking cursor then in the middle it has the character b in the middle of the screen then is a green square and at the far right is a green square what is going on?
<aixenv> t12398123 : dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages
<Bhavesh> i have fakeraid controller, and every time i attach a drive to it, kernel won't boot
<forestangeljulie> groznygrad!!
<philsf> forestangeljulie: did you "reload" the sources, when it suggested?
<aixenv> t12398123 : will show you all your install pkgs
<forestangeljulie> well, i did
<Uplink> aixenv, i just satisfied my curiosity... i hope there are no virus :(
<t12398123> thank you aixenv, you're awesome
<forestangeljulie> but it just unchecked everything
<Apples> kenshin:  the thing you are looking for will look something like (hd0,0) or (hd1,0)
<aixenv> Uplink : why would you wanna do that?
<aixenv> t12398123 : /bow
<Twan> sudo ls just brings up the files under /home/archie/
<philsf> forestangeljulie: "it" what? unchecked what?
<Uplink> aixenv, i went there already... lol... u said not to worry
<Twan> The files and folders
<aixenv> Uplink : if i say jump off a bridge are you going to?
<kenshin> Apples, yeah and what do i do when i find it?
<nickrud> Twan so you're using sudo ok. open another terminal, and repeat. Does it ask for your password?
<philsf> forestangeljulie: please, use prefix your answers to me with my nick
<kenshin> Apples, my hdd is sata
<scifiguy951> i deleted my .wine folder a while ago,,,what should i do??
<forestangeljulie> yeah sorry
<Twan> Yes
<forestangeljulie> i'm used to small channels
<Uplink> aixenv, yea with a bungee
<Twan> It did
<Uplink> :D
<kenny> :~~  control+alt+arrow doesn't work, pls help me....:~~~~
<kenshin> Apples, if that is necessary :D
<Twan> In the new terminal
<Lunar_Lamp> scifiguy951: run winecfg I think
<aixenv> Uplink : heh
<Lunar_Lamp> scifiguy951: I think that will recreate it.
<bazhang> Uplink, please stop.
<Bhavesh> kenny what are you trying to do with ctrl-alt-arrow?
<forestangeljulie> philsf: i have important security updates, recommended updates, and pre-released updates checked
<scifiguy951> ok
<kenny> switch to another workspace
<Uplink> aixenv, how to i launch firefox without going to the last link i visited?
<aixenv> t12398123 : shouldnt be an empty list
<nickrud> Twan ok, that's all good. now run gksu synaptic , does it ask for your password in a gui?
<scifiguy951> yeah it did thanks
<scifiguy951> !!=D
<ubottu> Factoid d not found
<forestangeljulie> philsf: then it downloaded something and the window closed
<aixenv> uplink : just open firefox and it will ask new or saved session pick new
<kenny> bhavesh, swith to another workspace
<Bhavesh> Uplink you should have an icon to click from the menu
<Bhavesh> oh
<forestangeljulie> philsf: should firefox 3 be available in the software updates?
<philsf> forestangeljulie: ok, now you can open synaptic and install the firefox-3.0 package
<Apples> kenshin: That's fine, usually the problem is that grub is pointing to the wrong partition, so you could change grub to point to the right one, or you could change your boot order( which could be the easy fix)
<Uplink> ty aixenv  :)
<aixenv> kenny : maybe reboot: it could be a glitch: .. do you even have more than 1 desktop?
<forestangeljulie> um, ok, i'll try
<Bhavesh> kenny sorry can't answer that.. i haven't gotten used to ubuntu yet :)
<philsf> forestangeljulie: if you had a previous version of firefox 3, yes, not firefox 2
<aixenv> kenny: do you see like 3-4-5-6 desktops at the bottom right?
<philsf> forestangeljulie: which seems to be the case for you
<aixenv> kenny : if so which is highlighted?
<forestangeljulie> philsf: no, i didn't have the previous version of firefox 2
<forestangeljulie> firefox 3*
<forestangeljulie> i have firefox 2
<forestangeljulie> no betas
<Twan> It opens up Synaptic Package Manager and says 'An error has occured. E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Bhavesh> funny, i just installed ubuntu=server and my host name is iceman :)
<philsf> forestangeljulie: you are using hardy?
<kenny> aixenv, i only use two workspace, and it highlight my umber one, but when i click no.2 it's doest work at all...
<Apples> kenshin: changing grub to point to the right one will just involve changing that (hd1,1) to (hd0,1) or (hd0,0)
<nickrud> Twan ok, close synaptic and run   sudo dpkg --configure -a .
<forestangeljulie> yes
<forestangeljulie> oh wait
<forestangeljulie> i see it
<Twan> Ok... Generating generic
<kenshin> Apples, i've only one harddisk, it's sata
<ogzy> hi i am having problems with waking up my laptop from suspend. At the first suspend it wokes up and shows the graphic interface, though at the second try it goes to suspend mode doesnt wake up, what can be the problem?
<forestangeljulie> firefox 3
<forestangeljulie> but it's not a package
<Twan> Setting up gdb, sudo
<FloodBot1> forestangeljulie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<philsf> forestangeljulie: ok, so firefox-3.0 will be downloaded from hardy-updates when you install it from synaptic
<aixenv> kenny: lame question, but did you try and reboot? i mean hell it could fix the problem right? control+alt+arrow to right or left should alternate desktops, or you should be able to click the 'square'
<generic> twan what u mean
<scifiguy951> okay so i removed wine with "sudo aptitude purge ECT.." and i still have wine in my app menu.. how do i get rid of it?
<Twan> Installing new version of config file
<kenshin> Apples, but about 8 partitions including ntfs,fat
<Twan> Ok its just isntalling....will update back!
<thetooth> hey
<Twan> generic: Wasn't talking to you, lol. It came up on my screen.
<generic> i was looking openct to write a certificate on usb
<thetooth> i've srewed my partsions
<generic> ok
<Bhavesh> scifiguy951 try exiting out of the desktop and going in.. may be the delete has not taken place yet
<aixenv> wow if i ever want a channel that's hoppin it's ubuntu
<aixenv> lol
<t12398123> haha
<t12398123> yeah
<tsarivangrozny> could anyone help me with my boot problem on the dell optiplex 320?
<scifiguy951> exiting out of the desktop??
<aixenv> foreign concept to me
<thetooth> can any one help
<Twan> nickrud: It's setting up a ton of stuff. Is this normal?
<Apples> kenshin: Ah ok, unless you know the number of the partition , you might just have to try changing (hda0,*) to (hda,1-7)
<aixenv> kenny: lets try that 'reboot' and see if perhaps that fixes the problem, if not come back and we'll troubleshoot more thoroughly
<kenny> aixenv i try many times to reboot my laptop, but it won't work and even i try to click the square also doensn't work too and i really make me blur right now
<philsf> forestangeljulie: the package name is firefox, which install firefox-3.0 and other related packages
<nickrud> scifiguy951 try   alt-f2  killall gnome-panel , that will restart your panel and reload the menus. Although I hear wine form winehq leaves the menu item.
<philsf> it's there
<aixenv> kenny: try adjusting the number to say 4 desktops
<forestangeljulie> philsf: i'm downloading it from synaptic
<aixenv> kenny: right mouse click on your desktops at bottom right and select properties
<nickrud> Twan yes, if you had interrupted an install run
<forestangeljulie> but it's not in the add/remove apps thing
<aixenv> sorry "preferences"
<forestangeljulie> philsf: it only shows up in synaptic
<Twan> That might be what happened. My laptop likes to overheat and I did it before I went to bed so it mightve overheated.
<philsf> forestangeljulie: also, I just read you also enabled the pre-release repo, which I don't recommend for a stable desktop experience
<kenshin> Apples, thanks for the help pal. :D
<ogzy> can someone tell me here when i press the suspend button at system menu, what exactly executes so that i can check the code for finding the problem
<philsf> forestangeljulie: it is, under the name "firefox"
<forestangeljulie> ok sorry
<scifiguy951> it didnt remove it
<Apples> kenshin: No problem, happy I could help : )
<scifiguy951> its still there
<KyleK> <3 grub tab completion
<aixenv> kenny: my settings are as follows: --> "show all workspaces in 1 row" , number of workspaces = 4 ; mimic that and lets see if you can alternate to another desktop
<philsf> forestangeljulie: the 3 is implied, as it's the latest version
<nickrud> Twan so when you said 'administrative stuff' you were actually talking about installing programs?
<forestangeljulie> philsf: but there's one called "firefox 2"
<Twan> No...I did the 'install updates' bar that always comes up
<Twan> And then went to bed
<Twan> So it mightve overheated during the updates
<aixenv> eh im on call i better check email rq heh
<philsf> forestangeljulie: that's the "old" version
<forestangeljulie> i'm confused
<nickrud> scifiguy951 then you can right click the menu bar, edit menus and disable it so you don't see it
<thetooth> can any one help with GRUB error 22
<scifiguy951> ok
<aixenv> thetooth: dualboot?
<philsf> forestangeljulie: I don't get with what you're confused: there's firefox 2 and 3, and both are there. The default is 3
<Starnestommy> thetooth: you probably selected the wrong partition
<Twan> Local security certificates must be replaced!
<Watchbot07> hi there can anyone help me with a display issue?
<forestangeljulie> thetooth: the mbr was looking for a partition
<forestangeljulie> look i'll show you
<Watchbot07> i cant seem to get back to full resolution.
<kenny> aixenv i already try but still no working
<nickrud> Twan that's a big time security bug, let it fix it
<philsf> forestangeljulie: I also recommend you disable the pre-release repo, or you might experience some regressions
<Twan> I don't give a crap about security on this thing.
<Twan> I hate systems like that. I browse the Internet with Firefox at my house.
<aixenv> kenny: open a terminal.. rightmouse click.. goto "move to another workspace" and then move it elsewhere and tell me if it disappears
<nickrud> Twan then let it fix it, or you'll get nagged to death :)
<burmese_please> How can I get Burmese language support on firefox in ubuntu 7.04?
<Watchbot07> every time i rewrite my xorg.conf it keeps crashing
<Uncle_Chachi> anyone want to help me with a x3100/intel GM965 [on a Lenovo T61 ] 8.04  setup problem?
<nickrud> Twan it has to do with ssl certificate creation, it won't make any difference to you
<arash> anyone knows how to inable JAVA in firefox under ubuntu?
<forestangeljulie> philsf: <a href="http://img502.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotbp7.png" target="_blank"><img src="http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/8833/screenshotbp7.th.png" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a><br /><br /><a href="http://img604.imageshack.us/content.php?page=blogpost&files=img502/8833/screenshotbp7.png" title="QuickPost"><img src="http://imageshack.us/img/butansn.png" alt="QuickPost" bo
<forestangeljulie> there is no firefox 3
<aixenv> who was the guy with grub issues
<aixenv> i forgot your name
 * aixenv is getting old
<nickrud> forestangeljulie do this:    sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<t12398123> haha
<forestangeljulie> thetooth was his name
<aixenv> ty
<forestangeljulie> i'll try
<aixenv> thetooth: read this ==> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Twan> Ok
<arash> how?
<Twan> It is DONE! Now what?
<nickrud> Twan you should be good to go
<thetooth> thanks
<aixenv> thetooth : that should fix you up bud. try that and come back if not
<Watchbot07> anybody?
<kenny> aixenv , rightmouse click.. goto "move to another workspace" and then move it elsewhere and tell me if it disappears ( there nothing when i click rightmouse click)
 * aixenv wondws why ppl dont ever try google
<philsf> forestangeljulie: please, I just told you: "firefox" is "firefox 3"
<arash> i dont whant to use ndiswrapper
 * aixenv s/wondws/wonders
<forestangeljulie> um, ok
<forestangeljulie> nickrud: great, that just brings up my other problem
<t12398123> yeah, my problem is there is no google solution to my problem
<Twan> I still can't change desktop resolution!
<forestangeljulie> sudo won't let me enter my password
<nickrud> forestangeljulie which is?
<aixenv> kenny: if you say open up a terminal and right mouse click on the top toolbar?
<t12398123> I just can't get an IP
<nickrud> Twan ah, now that's a different problem. nvidia?
<aixenv> t12398123 : that's understandable :)
<aixenv> t12398123 : i wasnt referring to you persay
<forestangeljulie> whenever i type sudo, it won't let me type in my password
<aixenv> t12398123 : did you fix your problem?
<nickrud> forestangeljulie it doesn't echo when you type, just type the password. There will be no feedback
<Twan> No clue heh
<arash> how do i install firefox 3 in ubuntu?
<Twan> I think its ATI
<aixenv> arash : 'apt-get install firefox-3.0
<Twan> Let's worry about that SECOND though. First problem is I go to "Network Settings" and everything is grayed out like I get no rights.
<nickrud> Twan   lspci | grep -i vga will tell you
<forestangeljulie> nickrud: ohhhh
<forestangeljulie> that's confusing
<forestangeljulie> nickrud: sorry i'm an ubuntard
<Twan> Yep...ATI. Should I login and out?
<Twan> Let Ubuntu refresh itself a bit?
<kenny> aixenv, yes
<guest> - -
<nickrud> Twan shouldn't hurt
<aixenv> t12398123 : does the interface show up in ifconfig -a?
<aixenv> t12398123 : dmesg|more show any issues?
<philsf> forestangeljulie: that's the default for console programs (don't echo passwords). usually only graphical apps echo asterisks when typing passwords
<aixenv> t12398123 : eth0?
<nickrud> forestangeljulie there are no ubuntards, just people with different levels of experience
<aixenv> t12398123 : linklight on your NIC ?
<aixenv> kenny: im not sure man i've never ever had that problem in 12yrs of doing linux lol
<aixenv> kenny: maybe someone else has an idea.. if that wasnt a production server i'd reinstall it :P
<aixenv> t12398123 : if you setup a 192.168.x.x ip can you ping yourself or loopback?
<Twan> Ok back online
<burmese_please> Anyone know about burmese language support?
<aixenv> kenny: i use systemimager so when in doubt. reinstall if it isnt production server lol
<Twan> Although still no network thing in my panel
<aixenv> t12398123 : ok lets test eth0, plug it in, is this going to a router/switch or what
<nickrud> burmese_please do you have burmese support in your desktop set up?
<kenny> aixenv, if i want to restore back my ubuntu for the first times used, how?
<Twan> I guess it's fixed
<Twan> Thanks.
<aixenv> t12398123 : i hate airports :P
<aixenv> t12398123 : just throwing that out there...
<nickrud> Twan if you don't have the network thingy, try   alt-f2  nm-applet --sm-disable
<philsf> aixenv: yeah, coffee is so expensive...
<aixenv> t12398123 : ok we're dealing with wired now right? now wlan0
<burmese_please> nickrud, no, i just need it in firefox
<aixenv> hehe
<burmese_please> dekstop is just in english
<nickrud> burmese_please what's the two letter code for burmese?
<arash> ok ti tryed to that and this is Y i got
<burmese_please> 'my' is the code i think
<Uncle_Chachi> does anyone have a working xorg.conf for a Gm965/GL960
<aixenv> t12398123 : ok good, plug eth0 in, link lights on both sides?
<arash> arash@MAHAPCLAPTOPUBUNTU:~$ sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<arash> [sudo] password for arash:
<arash> Reading package lists... Done
<arash> Building dependency tree
<arash> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot1> arash: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<t12398123> \/msg aixenv I'm just saying my other computers using wired on the same port and same cable get IPs and work
<burmese_please> nickrud, is PM ok?
<aixenv> t12398123 : i gotcha, understood, meaning switch/router/cabling shouldnt be the issue
<Twan> Thanks nick
<bazhang> burmese_please, there is a ff plugin for that
<aixenv> t12398123 : are we on a 192, 10 or 172 network?
<burmese_please> bazhang, what's it called?
<bazhang> burmese_please, let me check
<aixenv> t12398123 : whats routers ip?
<burmese_please> ok thanks
<nickrud> burmese_please talk to bazhang about that, he's better at languages
<burmese_please> ok
<nickrud> knows more than 1
<bazhang> burmese_please, quick locale switcher
<nickrud> bazhang I didn't find a burmese language pack for firefox in the repos
<burmese_please> bazhang, this one? https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1333
<bazhang> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1333
<bazhang> oops yes burmese_please
<aixenv> t12398123 : lets try static ip, setup 10.0.0.100 on eth0, let me know when done
<aixenv> t12398123 : set 'route add default gw 10.0.0.1'
<aixenv> t12398123 : lemme know when thats done.. do network -rn do you see the default gw as the 10.0.0.1 ?
<aixenv> fuck
<aixenv> i must be half asleep
<aixenv>  ..'netstat -rn'
<FloodBot1> aixenv: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aixenv> t12398123 : let me know when that's accomplished
<nickrud> !language | aixenv
<ubottu> aixenv: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<darthanubis> evolution keeps pulling a domain to mail locally that no longer exist, how to reset or flush?
<usicow> I want to make an account for someone and all they should be able to do is have a postfix mailbox.. so they cant ssh in or anything.. do I have to make a new user on the box?
<PunjabDaSher> guy i need some help with folders i am browsing on my windows box
<aixenv> my bad nick
<burmese_please> bazhang, it seems there is a deb package that does it fine
<PunjabDaSher> i am able to browse my computer and see the root folders i am sharing, however it doesnt let me mount them
<bazhang> burmese_please, you solved the issue then?
<burmese_please> yes, thanks anyway
<philsf> hi, I'm having trouble testing opensync with palm and evo2. It seems to work, and even prompts me for conflict resolution, but after it seems to be conflict-satisfied, it just freezes while (I suppose) waiting for the disconnects - http://paste.ubuntu.com/21748/ - the palm status is as if it was still syncing the memopad (notes, in evo2)
<aixenv> t12398123 : ok on the linux box.. to verify eth0  = 10.0.0.100 correct?
<aixenv> t12398123 : can you 'ping 10.0.0.100' ?
<philsf> I managed to succeed in testing file to file syncs, evo2 to file, palm to file, but I can't sync palm to evo
<philsf> suggestions?
<aixenv> t12398123 : on linux box.. 'netstat -rn'  whats your default gw
<smultron> i'm trying to install the latest rdiff-backup (python utility). but when i try to install it, i get "error: command 'gcc' failed with exit status 1". but i have gcc installed (build-essential). what am i missing?
<aixenv> t12398123 : the last line outputted from that command something like '0.0.0.0    10.0.0.1 etc etc '
<burmese_please> bazhang, http://scripts.sil.org/cms/scripts/page.php?site_id=nrsi&item_id=Padauk here's the source code and deb package for it
<aixenv> t12398123 : ok 'ping 10.0.0.1'
<aixenv> t12398123 : dest host unreachable ?
<philsf> smultron: are you trying to compile it, or install from the repo?
<smultron> compile it from source
<smultron> philsf:
<aixenv> t12398123 : 10.0.0.1 = router right? can you ping from another pc pls
<philsf> smultron: try sudo apt-get build-dep <package>
<philsf> smultron: it will install the dependencies for the compilation of the source package
<smultron> philsf: yeah, that works, but i need this specific version (not in the repo) to work with my other system
<aixenv> t12398123 : leave the ping running for me 'ping 10.0.0.1'
<philsf> smultron: start from the same dependencies, and work it out what is missing from there
<daftpunk> Good morning
<aixenv> t12398123 : from another pc, can you ping 10.0.0.100 or from the router can you ping or see 10.0.0.100 ?
<daftpunk> Is it possible to make backup of all packages installed on the system?
<aixenv> daftpunk : !clone
<aixenv> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<aixenv> works like a charm too :)
<smultron> philsf: i did that. i went through the same procedure i did on my other computer (Mac OS X 10.5, which compiled it fine). but i get this error on ubuntu about GCC not working
<daftpunk> ﻿aixenv thankx
<daftpunk> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<philsf> smultron: the error you posted is _from_ gcc, so it's installed
<smultron> philsf: ah, well that's good to know
<msshams> ﻿how can i know that which daemon starts a process?
<msshams> ﻿how can i know that which daemon starts a process?
<philsf> smultron: something else is wrong, I can't tell what, since you didn't paste the exact error
<aixenv> t12398123 : is there anyway to be setting auto/10/100/1000 ?
<Kelen> How can i record the screen?
<smultron> philsf: one sec
<Kelen> Anyone one knows ?
<PunjabDaSher> Can somebody please help me mounting a network folder
<philsf> Kelen: record what kind of screen?
<sexcopter> Kelen: press the "print screen" key on your keyboard?
<starxplor> i recently ran into a problem with 8.04 where my logitech keyboard's number pad no longer produces numbers and arithmetic ops, instead it moves the mouse and other odd stuff, i have played with the settings in keyboard layout part of preferences with no luck, where should i look for more help on this?
<aixenv> Kelen : just save your .bash_history from that session
<sexcopter> Kelen: the key might say "Prt Scr" on it
<aixenv> t12398123 : do we have another nick we can try?
<esac> when i am browsing an ntfs partition i want the colors in Terminal to look like any other partition. alternatively i want to change the "blue on green" text for directories. any help appreciated.
<aixenv> t12398123  : s/nick/nic/g
<smultron> philsf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21757/
<Kelen> OK, i will try it...
<aixenv> t12398123 : separate nics??
<aixenv> t12398123 : or dual port nic
<aixenv> t12398123 : ok perhaps something in BIOS nic settings?
<philsf> smultron: Python.h not found. did you do the apt-get command I gave you?
<envoy1> ﻿I have an old 7.10 slave drive with a lot of media installed on it... and I upgraded to 8.04 and am trying to move from one drive to the next... it says I don't have permission to do this even with a gksudo nautilus... what do i do?
<aixenv> t12398123 : id almost gurantee an external nic would work
<daftpunk> ﻿aixenv and what if I want the whole packeges? what if the machine doesn't have internet connection?
<aixenv> daftpunk : do you have a LAN connection
<aixenv> t12398123 : and this used to work?
<daftpunk> ﻿aixenv is that possible? to copy all the packages that are stored in cache?
<philsf> !aptoncd | daftpunk
<ubottu> daftpunk: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<starxplor> anyone else hear of problems with keyboard number pads no longer producing numbers and instead moving the mouse pointer?
<daftpunk> ﻿aixenv lets say I will not have
<philsf> daftpunk: that's what you want
<daftpunk> aha ok
<envoy1> Is there a way to force a copy of an old 7.10 slave drive when it says I don't have permissions?  I did a fresh install of 8.04 and it won't let me access my old documents
<daftpunk> I was thinking something like system restore on windows
<smultron> oh, no. didn't notice that when you first posted it. i'll try that now philsf
<daftpunk> I know apton cd
<daftpunk> I will do it like that
<daftpunk> many thanks everybody
<starxplor> envoy1 try 'sudo cp <stuff> <new place>', check 'man cp' for more info on the cp(copy) command
<aixenv> t12398123 : iptables -L ?
<Kelen> sexcopter: this is capture a screen as Screenshot. but i wanna capture the screen animations.
<aixenv> t12398123 : perhaps some security setting?
<smultron> philsf: worked!  sorry for not paying closer attention. thank you. ;)
<t12398123> I ran sudo apt-get remove iptables just to be sure (and rebooted a few times)
<aixenv> t12398123 : maybe some app added rules to stop icmp or something
<kenny> about the switching between workspace, i finally found the anwser how to make the workspace back to normal.
<aixenv> t12398123 : well dont do that just open it up
<philsf> daftpunk: on a sense, it will do what you want. but that wo't give you your configurations, or other things you customized
<philsf> smultron: np
<genewitch> atheros card not working properly, what's the name of the package i have to grab to make it work? wild something?
<sexcopter> Kelen: oh, I see. That is another matter. I'm sure there are packages for that, but I don't know any off hand. Try search in synaptic
<aixenv> t12398123 : for testing, lets add it back for s's and g's
<philsf> daftpunk: you might want a backup solution
<aixenv> t12398123 : 'apt-get install iptables' pls
<gaten> how long does it take ubuntu forms to review a submitted howto?
<PunjabDaSher> Somebody please help me, I need help mounting a folder on a shared XP box I am broswing in Samba.
<Kelen> sexcopter: well, thanks for your help.
<aixenv> t12398123 : cd :)
<starxplor> anyone know how to make a keyboard's number pad produce actual numbers instead of moving the mouse pointer on a logitech wireless keyboard?
<bazhang> gaten, what is the link
<kenny> anyone, i want a simple playlist & friendly music player like winamp on ubuntu,  can anyone recomend the software to me?
<aixenv> t12398123 : im grasping at straws here.. perhaps that is the issue. imean. you got a link light on both ends... you can pink loopback and local ip. not on gw.. and not from gw to system.. either something is blocking or your NIC isnt working.. maybe tcpdump/tshark or something
<genewitch> kenny: xmms or totem
<aixenv> kenny: xmms2
<genewitch> ^
<kenny> thanks
<bazhang> !xmms | kenny
<ubottu> kenny: For the reason why xmms is no longer in the hardy repositories see: http://bugs.debian.org/461309 .  Consider using audacious instead.
<aixenv> t12398123 : sr linux admin for a webhosting co (admin freebsd, solaris,debian)
<IndyGunFreak> audacious is bodacious! :)
<aixenv> t12398123 : i was bored.. figured id help ppl :P
<thetooth> thanks apples ^_^
<sexcopter> Kelen: the package "recordmydesktop" looks interesting... I might give it a try myself
<aixenv> t12398123 : anyone can learn takes calluses on the eyeballs, thank you though for the compliment
<Kelen> sexcopter: lol,, i got it. the name of package if recordmydesktop
<bazhang> !screencast | Kelen
<ubottu> Kelen: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<esac> when i am browsing an ntfs partition i want the colors in Terminal to look like any other partition. alternatively i want to change the "blue on green" text for directories. any help appreciated.
<aixenv> t12398123 : dmesg|grep eth for me
<genewitch> !atheros genewitch
<ubottu> genewitch: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<airstrikeivanov> Hello everyone. How do I find my sound card and make it work so I have sound?
<IndyGunFreak> !ahteros
<ubottu> Factoid ahteros not found
<IndyGunFreak> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<genewitch> thanks IndyGunFreak
<esac> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<t12398123> tcpdump show NOTHING which scares me
<aixenv> airstrike: yours didnt work? ive been amazed how it works by default nowadays... that stinks? sound support is so much better nowadays
<IndyGunFreak> generic: np
<airstrikeivanov> How about a real answer? I've tried all that crap.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<airstrikeivanov> I've been getting that !sound crap for four days
<genewitch> airstrikeivanov: does it work on windows? what type of sound card?
<esac> airstrikeivanov, what sound card do you have?
<airstrikeivanov> I don't know
<IndyGunFreak> airstrikeivanov: reinstall windows.
<BlueLaguna> What's a good IRC client for GNOME?
<airstrikeivanov> Nobody will tell me how to find it
<IndyGunFreak> BlueLaguna: xchat is my fav
<airstrikeivanov> And no, I refuse to touch that crap
<stunatra> BlueLaguna, XChat-gnome.
<bazhang> lspci airstrikeivanov
<aixenv> BlueLaguna : i use epic5
<genewitch> airstrikeivanov: knowing what soundcard you have is paramount.
<IndyGunFreak> stunatra: ?.. xchat-gnome sucks.
<philsf> the !sound factoid should be updated to the new pulseaudio framwork, no?
<aixenv> i love epic5
<BlueLaguna> Hmm, I don't like xchat's interface
<airstrikeivanov> I just got this computer a day or two ago
<gaten> bazhang:  there is no link, im waiting for them to approve it
<BlueLaguna> I used to use Konversation on KDE
<stunatra> or regular Xchat...
<aixenv> BlueLaguna : epic5 :)
<airstrikeivanov> Got rid of Windows, set it up with Ubuntu, I never ever use anything else
<aixenv> epic5 with the 'look-good' theme looks.. well good heh
<airstrikeivanov> I still have no idea what hardware I have >_<
<IndyGunFreak> BlueLaguna: regular xchat is probably the best one, or if you want to go really wild w/ CLI, use irssi
<stunatra> Xchat is very similar to Konversation.
<dialman> airstrikeivanov: Same here, mostly. Still use windows for gaming.
<airstrikeivanov> dialman: Likewise
<genewitch> hey is madwifi the one that will kick my atheros card into gear?
<KSG5> anyone here still having issues with 9Hardy freezing?
<airstrikeivanov> I use XP on my gaming rig
<airstrikeivanov> But only by force
<kenny> anyone, if i want to change the theme of ubuntu, how & where do i need to start?
<bazhang> gaten, you might ask in the ubuntu-docs (sp?) channel you can find the list at the end of /msg ubottu irc
<esac> airstrikeivanov, "lspci | grep -i audio" or "lspci | grep -i sound"
<aixenv> t12398123 : hrmmm......
<v1> hi folks - can someone please help me troubleshoot grub stage 1.5 error 21 on my install?
<esac> airstrikeivanov,  do either of those give you anything ?
<airstrikeivanov> Hm, it shows me two sound cards
<airstrikeivanov> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<aixenv> t12398123 : im tellin ya.. a pci NIC and you're pinging i gurantee
<bazhang> !hdaintel
<gaten> bazhang:  ok thanks :)
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<airstrikeivanov> 01:02.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS
<aixenv> t12398123 : i can tell you.. in my experiene ive seen NICs that should work.. cables were fine.. etc they just wouldnt pass traffic
<airstrikeivanov> Which one is right?
<genewitch> Yeah, the audigy should work by default
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto airstrikeivanov
<dialman> My main caveat with ubuntu: I don't have cable and like to stream my tv online, and most of the networks still don't support linux. Bastards.
<IndyGunFreak> bazhang: those should work fine in hardy(at least mine do)
<aixenv> t12398123 : come over to socal ill give you a nic :P
<airstrikeivanov> bazhang: It doesn't say HDA anywhere. Not to mention I've tried that link a hundred times.
<genewitch> airstrikeivanov: the audigy. check your cables and speaker power, and volume controls both on the software and the speakers themselves.
<esac> does your computer have 2 sound cards ?  it sounds like you would have an onboard soundcard and an add-in one
<bazhang> IndyGunFreak, yeah same here; must be his bios
<hosified> anyone notice slow transfers over usb 2.0 external hard drive?  it's an ntfs partion, shouldn't make a difference though
<aixenv> airstrikeivanov : two sound cards might indicate onboard sound.. disable that garbage in the bios if you have an audigy
<hosified> getting 13 MB/s...on vista I get about 31MB/s
<bazhang> airstrikeivanov, well then you need no more help. Good luck with that problem.
<airstrikeivanov> genewitch: I've tried all the main sound codecs and messed with all the volume and still nothing.
<aixenv> t12398123 : Manhattan Beach :)
<aixenv> t12398123 : let me think for a second
<airstrikeivanov> aixenv: it doesn't let me disable it in my bios, i've tried
<aixenv> airstrikeivanov : sure it does
<aixenv> airstrikeivanov : some of them are just tricky
<airstrikeivanov> Hm
<esac> i agree, ive never seen an onboard sound card you cant disable
<KSG5> Im sure it's in your manual
<aixenv> airstrikeivanov : ive _never_ seen a bios that wouldnt allow you to enable/disable onboard sound
<airstrikeivanov> How do I find my BIOS info then to find out how to do it?
<IndyGunFreak> esac: except airstrikeivanov 's
<kenny> aixenv, do you know how to change the theme of ubuntu? does changing ubuntu is  recomend or not fully recomended?
<KSG5> airstrikeivanov, do you still have the manual for your board?
<esac> IndyGunFreak, but i havent seen his so my statement is still true :)
<philsf> hi, I'm having trouble testing opensync with palm and evo2. It seems to work, and even prompts me for conflict resolution, but after it seems to be conflict-satisfied, it just freezes while (I suppose) waiting for the disconnects - http://paste.ubuntu.com/21748/ - the palm status is as if it was still syncing the memopad (notes, in evo2)
<aixenv> airstrikeivanov : just wander around in your bios .. you'll find it
<philsf>  I managed to succeed in testing file to file syncs, evo2 to file, palm to file, but I can't sync palm to evo. suggestions?
<genewitch> airstrikeivanov: did you try plugging your speakers into the onboard sound's green plug?
<bazhang> kenny, sure no problem; /msg ubottu themes for links
<BlueLagun2> Hmm, I just did a fresh Ubuntu install on a new computer
<airstrikeivanov> No manuals, I just got this thing as a gift from my friend's office. They were replacing one of the older machines and knew I needed a new one.
<BlueLagun2> and it keeps randomly rebooting
<aixenv> kenny: i dont change themes, sorry bud, i usually just run 15 terminals :)
<BlueLagun2> without notice
<airstrikeivanov> genewitch: I'm not stupid. Thanks for assuming.
<esac> airstrikeivanov, most intel boards i find under something such as "onboard devices" and it is just listed as AC'97, and you would disable it
<aixenv> blueLagun2 : /var/log/messages ? dmesg ?
<IndyGunFreak> BlueLagun2: that sounds like a power supply issue.
<aixenv> esac: exactly
<kari> where can i find dvd version of ubuntu which comes with all packages? because many of my friends dont have internet connection and they want to install ubuntu..
<hosified> urgh
<nickrud> airstrikeivanov people ask questions, sometime stupid sounding ones, so everyone is on the same page. Can the attitude
<BlueLagun2> IndyGunFreak: No.  That computer used to have XP on it and it didn't do that before
<bazhang> !torrents
<ubottu> Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<hosified> nobody here using an external usb 2.0 hard drive?
<aixenv> airstrikeivanov : i never said you're an idiot.. im just telling you bro.. look in your bios i gurantee you .. you can disable your onboard sound
<bazhang> see abover kari
<IndyGunFreak> kari: the same place you download the CD, usually had the DVD iso
<KSG5> Can anyone point me to a link for the Hardy Freezeing issue? Sorry I've found a 100 of them that don't work.
<lolo> what is the other port to connect to freenode with there is 6667 and like a secure? one?
<hanasaki> in exim how can i ban an entire sending domain?
<genewitch> !madwifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<genewitch> yeah but the site is down, botbreath
<Starnestommy> lolo: freenode doesn't have SSL, but it has ports 6667, 7001, 7070, 8000-8002, and I think 6665 aand 6666 open
<esac> you wouldn't believe how many times people have asked me 'stupid' questions and it turns out that although i am smart, i just completely spaced it
<esac> and they turned out to be right :)
<bazhang> genewitch, loads fine here
<aixenv> t12398123 : give me a better description of your LAN box1(winbloze) box2(failing nic linux box), router(??), cable/dsl modem(??) , switches(??) give me your topology pls
<Theron> hi, is this a good place to ask questions about small issues with ubuntu?
<nickrud> esac we'd be rich at a pence a time
<esac> nickrud, :)
<genewitch> bazhang: i meant madwifi.org
<esac> Theron, just ask your questions
<esac> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<aixenv> Theron : no this is for questions about virii in linux :P
<Theron> thanks, i've got a vaio vgn-nr185e and when i plug in my headphones sounds come from
<kari> ﻿bazhang:﻿IndyGunFreak:ok..like request cd...﻿.is there request dvd?
<Theron> thanks, i've got a vaio vgn-nr185e and when i plug in my headphones sounds come from
<bazhang> !shipit
<aixenv> Theron: but sound doesnt work otherwise?
<ubottu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Hardy (8.04) CDs
<IndyGunFreak> kari: i'm not sur ei fyou can request a dvd...
<Theron> it works otherwise yes
<bazhang> kari, seems to be cd only
<Theron> but sound still comes from the speakers
<IndyGunFreak> kari: just get some blank dvds
<aixenv> Theron: set your sound input as your usb headphones
<Theron> it doesn't shut off the speakers when the headphones are plugged in
<KSG5> Can anyone point me to a link for the Hardy Freezeing issue that allows you to have 3D rendering? all the ones I found disable 3D in xorg.
<aixenv> theron: are your headphones being recognized?
<Theron> i don't have usb headphones, and don't know how to do that either
<v1> can someone please help me tshoot GRUB Phase 1.5 "Error 21" after install?
<Theron> it's a regular miniplug
<aixenv> theron: what type of headphones?
<node100101> v1
<PunjabDaSher> how do u create more desktop spaces
<Theron> just some regular sony's
<esac> aixenv, its a vaio specific problem, i had a vaio 3 years ago with the same issue and i forgot what i did to fix it
<aixenv> theron: just plug them in where your speakers are plugged in
<v1> yes?
<aixenv> esac: ahh
<node100101> well all u have to do is boot using live cd
<Theron> it's a laptop
<weasle> Theron: same thing happens to my Toshiba laptop, its actually normal, still a bug on hardware support
<node100101> then run terminal
<kari> ﻿IndyGunFreak:﻿bazhang:ok...thanx..
<Theron> the speakers are built into it...
<philsf> PunjabDaSher: right click on the spaces' icons
<v1> i have
<aixenv> t12398123 : ok
<dialman> Question: How to convert someone to ubuntu when they primarily use their computer for college schoolwork and the college for some fed up reason only supports/recommends MS Office stuff?
<v1> i'm on ubuntu now using live cd
<v1> but it doesn't like my sata
<aixenv> dialman : open office :)
<bazhang> dialman, check ubuntuforums.org testimonials section for more on that
<aixenv> t12398123 : lets test something
<aixenv> t12398123 : humor me. put 192.168.1.100 on eth0 and 192.168.1.101 on eth1
<BlueLaguna> aixenv: http://www.pastethat.com/92juF
<aixenv> t12398123 : when done, can you ping both
<bazhang> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<usicow> I want to create an account on my ubuntu box so that someone can just have email (nothing else) via pop. I've got it all setup, but my question is on how to create the account. Using adduser -disabled-login -shell /bin/false still lets you connect via SSH and login (and hence know you've successfully guessed the users password) but then disconnects straight away. Is there a better way to...
<usicow> ...make an account that only has email?
<Theron> don't you just hate net splits
<esac> Theron: http://michael.flanagan.ie/blog/index.php/19/headphone-fix-ubuntu-sony-vaio/
<KSG5> Dialman: You could use VMWare Server, or VirtualBox for setting up a windows virtual machine which you can install Office on.
<BlueLaguna> aixenv: I'm guessing 02:24 is when it reboot
<lolo> wtf?
<Theron> esac thank you, i'll check that
<BlueLaguna> aixenv: Since there's a gap in between then and 2:30
<aixenv> BlueLagun: loking
<KSG5> DialmanL or you could simply show them open office ^_^
<philsf> bazhang: "enjoy the show"...? hardly :P
<lolo> mode $me +x
<genewitch> is the madwifi package available anywhere else other than madwifi.org?
<aixenv> t12398123 : could u ping both eth0 and eth1?
<Theron> it says i have to reboot esac, thanks and i'll brb
<aixenv> t12398123 : i have one of those heh
<bazhang> !find madwifi
<ubottu> Found: madwifi-tools
<lolo> /mode $me +x
<Theron> what's the link for this server?
<msshams> ﻿my crontab runs a bash script. this script runs a gzip and tar packages. every time that i kill gzip process it runs again automatically from first script. how can i kill it for ever?
<weasle> genewitch: is better to download drivers from vendors website
<aixenv> theron: /server irc.freenode.org 6667 ?
<genewitch> weasle: madwifi.org is down.
<bazhang> !info madwifi-tools
<ubottu> madwifi-tools (source: madwifi-tools): tools for the Multiband Atheros Driver for WiFi. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.9.3+dfsg-3 (hardy), package size 39 kB, installed size 204 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm hurd-i386 i386 mips mipsel powerpc sparc)
<Theron> ty
<Starnestommy> Theron: or chat.freenode.net
<philsf> msshams: kill the script?
<aixenv> msshams : kill the script.. write a better script :)
<t12398123> one way
<esac> any guides for improving ubuntu bootup time ?
<genewitch> nevermind; madwifi is a sourceforge project.
<aixenv> t12398123 : so eth0/1 ping each other... and loopback.. but not to gateway.. youhave link lights on both NICs and both airport ports right?
<aixenv> t12398123 : eh?
<msshams> aixenv: only gzip process is in ps output. how can i kill my script?
<aixenv> msshams : your script is the parent
<aixenv> msshams : gzip/tar/whatever are children of tha tparent
<aixenv> t12398123 : erm.. u sohuld be able to ping both
<aixenv> that means potential hardware issue
<Netham47> I have a bunch of MP3s on a server at home, is there a way I can stream them to my laptop VIA ssh?
<BlueLaguna> aixenv: No ideas? :-/
<aixenv> which is my guess now anyways
<aixenv> BlueLagun: long log :P
<bazhang> !register | max
<ubottu> max: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<aixenv> t12398123 : see if there's an auto / 1000/100/10 setting for rate
<v1> GRUB stage 1.5 "Error 21" after install to SATA 2nd partition... booting to LiveCD fine... using it now for IRC.  and i can see my /dev/sda5 ext3 filesystem on GParted. any suggestions?
<lolo>  /msg NickServ identify madman
<Mo0oSaH> oops
<bazhang> !register > Guest57700
<aixenv> t12398123 : been a while on that mobo ; just make sure there's no rate being set that the airport might not like
<t12398123> should take everything up to 1000
<aixenv> BlueLagun: ok while he's rebooting.. explain your issue in more detail
<t12398123> I've done some zippy transfers
<aixenv> t12398123 : ok
<slacker> heres a lame question. I have a fat 32 partition, but I am unable to mount it without double clicking it in the window manager.
<slacker> how would I do that from the terminal?
<aixenv> slacker: is it in /etc/fstab?
<slacker> no.
<BlueLagun2> Hmm, well it just rebooted again
<BlueLagun2> Out of nowhere...
<aixenv> blueLagun: lets run memtest
<BlueLagun2> The hard reset type of reboot
<aixenv> BlueLagun: boot off install cd, and choose the memtest option
<aixenv> lets start with ram
<Mo0oSaH> slacker: you first create a mount point in lets say /media/whatever
<SeveredCross> Is there any particular reason why partman would fail to start when I'm using Ubiquity, but works via gparted?
<SeveredCross> *But everything works via gparted.
<SeveredCross> It keeps spitting out messages about no such file/folder re /var/lib/partman/outfifo, but outfifo exists.
<Mo0oSaH> slacker: then you do mount /sda1 /media/whatever given sda1 is the name of your partition
<aixenv> t12398123 : yes sir
<Mo0oSaH> slacker: or something along those lines...
<BlueLagun2> aixenv: ok
<rainabba> The following link talks about compiling libpixmap. I've installed libcairo2-dev and I get the impression that should include libpixmap, but I'm not sure, nor do I know where the source could be. I think the document assumes too much. Can anyone shed any light on this? Ultimately I'm trying to hardware-accelerate Cairo-Dock.  Here's the link: http://www.cairo-dock.org/ww_page.php?p=Activation%20of%20Hardware%20Acceleration&lang=en
<aixenv> slacker: and u can do 'fdisk -l' to help u find the part
<slacker> thak you aixenv that was what I was really looking for ;)
<slacker> sorry should have been more clear
<aixenv> slacker: system type will be HPFS/NTFS
<BlueLagun2> slacker: are you the same slacker from #php on efnet?
<s3a> is gobuntu built-in ubuntu or is the pressing f6 on live cd (free software only option) something other than gobuntu?
<aixenv> v1 : fix your grub error?
<arash> i just upgraded my browser to firefox 3.0 but i still cant get it java enabled can anyone help me?
<v1> not yet, aixenv
<Theron> arash are you using 32 or 64 bit ubuntu?
<arash> 32
<slacker> BlueLagun2: no sir
<aixenv> v1: stage 1.5 error 21 right dude?
<esac> arash: the correct answer was 'yes'
<v1> yeah.. and it's dudette. =)
<aixenv> v1: indeed dudette: one sec pls
 * rainabba pops his head up
<slacker> lol
 * esac puts his head between his legs
<arash> i am using 32 bit ubuntu
<Theron> hmm, i had no problem with 32 bit and java, did you install it from the java site?
 * rainabba thinks that esac is being very inappropriate and he shouldn't flaunt such a skill
<adante> hi, i don't have a number pad, is it possible to change the bindings for Ctrl-ALt+KeyPadPlus/Minus to change resolution?
 * Theron is kinda jealous of esac
<Kitu> hello
<arash> i installed java using a consol
<arash> i mean the terminal window
<Theron> arash the esac guy is way better than me, but i'd try uninstalling all java software and ins
<aata> hey. for some reason, ubuntu doesnt mount my home partition on startup... any ideas?
<Theron> talling it from the java site
<aixenv> v1: ok back anyone fix you up?
<bestpvp> anyone know if this is 2 drives or not?
<bestpvp> p0     OK               u0     698.63 GB   1465149168    5QD1125A
<bestpvp> p1     OK               u0     698.63 GB   1465149168    5QD18D97
<Kitu> how to memorize window position and lenght on gnome ?
<v1> LOL nope
<arash> how do i do that?
<aixenv> v1: type of drives, type of mobo, and is this dualboot (winbloze + nix) ?
<arash> do you have a command for it?
<Theron> you ever use synaptic arash?
<v1> SATA 300GB
<arash> no
<v1> yes, dual boot
<arash> i am new to linux
<Theron> you can search java on synaptic, found on the system menu
<aixenv> v1: has this ever worked?
<v1> no
<aixenv> v1: welcome :) we'll get you in linux and going strong
<BlueLagun2> aixenv: Hmm, it's passing the tests so far, but it's not seeing an extra 512mb stick I put in there
<tenX> aixenv: :)
<v1> cool ... much appreciate that
<aixenv> v1: i love to convert you away from the darkside
<aata> anyone/
<BlueLagun2> Maybe that's the problem
<aata> ?
<Theron> i've used linux off and on for a few years, but ubuntu is the best i've used, with some help
<Theron> i think i'll stay with it
<esac> Theron: did that fix your headphones ?
<arash> i have java 5.0 consol under system menew
<v1> i know it's jmicron controller
<Theron> no sir esac
<aixenv> v1: ok... so you partitioned space, installed , install grub, rebooted and error 21?
<esac> :(
<Theron> they work as before but still goes through speakers
<Kitu> can i memorize position and size of windows with gnome ?
<HybridZero> Hey aixenv, sorry to bug you again. I'm trying rsync out right now, and it's giving me permission errors...is there any way to force a transfer as a privileged user?
<v1> and mobo is msi p965 neo
<aixenv> theron: i have usb logitech headset that shows up in usb (dmesg) and works like a charm for what that's worth
<aixenv> hybrid: you can specify whatever user you want
<v1> aixenv: yes... pretty much installed ubuntu de 8.0.4? from cd
<arash> are you talking about update manager?
<aixenv> HybridZero : if you wanna do root those you'd have to have PermitRootLogin yes in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<v1> upon reboot... error 21
<Theron> well, that sounds good, but kinda wondering why it won't shut off the speakers on a regu
<Theron> lar set of headphones
<HybridZero> Ah, okay. Thanks.
<Theron> and for some reason, excursion working through wine hits enter on line breaks
<aixenv> v1: first things first.. boot off cd.. and get into live cd (just hit cancel and it'll boot live cd
<Theron> that's what i get for trying to use 32 bit windows apps on 64 bit linux
<v1> i'm using liveCD now to IRC ya'll
<aata> theres an entry for the partition in fstab...so why wouldnt it mount?
<aixenv> v1: ah yes.. youmentioned that my bad
<v1> and GParted can see my partitions
<v1> np
<aixenv> v1: pastebin me your fdisk -l output
<aixenv> v1: that make sense?
<generic> okhey guys i want to write a cd with multiple seesion say a boot system rescue cd with image of system how i write a cd
<aixenv> v1: note be root when u run it
<generic> does cdrecord supports
<aixenv> v1: 'sudo fdisk -l'
<slacker> so now if I wanted to aixenv. I could make a startup script that does mount /dev/hda4 /media/disk/ and just chmod a+x it right?
<aixenv> t12398123 : whats the status?
<Theron> i always liked brasero for burning stuff
<aata> anyone?!?!
<v1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21763/
<Darknezz> i think i effed somthing up. i went to configuration editor and went into my desktop section and i unset my trash_icon_name how do i get it back with <no value>?
<msshams> ﻿this line of crontab runs 4AM every day? 0  4 * * * /root/.sq
<aixenv> t12398123 : you obviously know what you're doing ,, you're not a dummy by any means, and normally when stuff liek this happens its hardware bro. i hate to say that esp cuz its mobo NICS.
<ompaul> Hi ALL, Just my usual Saturday Morning clean out - a lot of bans are about to be removed this _WILL_ involve some scrolling - normal service will be resumed asap
<aixenv> v1: i see a problem :)
<v1> oh good!
<ompaul> done
<aixenv> v1: let me show u my fdisk see if you can see a problem
<Darknezz> lol
<Darknezz> i think i effed somthing up. i went to configuration editor and went into my desktop section and i unset my trash_icon_name how do i get it back with <no value>?
<v1> k
<HybridZero> Got it working now. Thanks for the help again aixenv.
<aixenv> v1: check your pm
<aixenv> HybridZero : :) rsync is your friend man i use that 100 times a day lol
<v1> pm?
<aixenv> v1: did you see the link?
<v1> hmm... no
<ompaul> v1 private message
<v1> oh
<aixenv> v1: do you see a 'aixenv' tab?
<ompaul> v1 a tab of some sort in your client
<v1> ah ... i see it...
<aixenv> v1: i use a text based irc client so i dont have tabs :)
<aixenv> v1: compare our two fdisk's
<aixenv> notice something odd about yours?
<v1> i'm using pidgin that came with ubuntu
<aixenv> yea pidgin is nice
<v1> yeah - i got 2 boot (is it?) partitions... and ...
<aixenv> i use that for yahoo/aol/etc
<bestpvp> anyone know how to convert hard raid here?
<v1> sda2 & sda5 same start?
<aixenv> naw thats ok that's an extended partition
<v1> how about the 2 boot ones?
<aixenv> :)
<aixenv> v1: check pm,
<aixenv> t12398123 : a reboot couldnt hurt maybe a foobard'd driver
<aixenv> t12398123 s/reboot/reinstall/g
<t12398123> oh
<Theron> exit
<Theron> oops
<arash> k i found synaptac
<arash> how to i search for java?
<rsk> ?
<arash> Theron I found Synaptic how do i search for java?
<wols_> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<vipester> can someone help me configure my wpa?  i can connect to wep/unprotected
<koheleth> I have never had skype working in ubuntu, it starts and then just blows away, what can the problem be?
<aixenv> sorry bout that crashed
<aixenv> t12398123 : one sec
<wols_> koheleth: start it in an xterm
<BlueLagun2> aixenv: Hmm, sometimes it reboots as soon as I log into GNOME
<koheleth> will do
<BlueLagun2> So not completely random
<BlueLagun2> It's not a memory problem either :-/
<koheleth> wols_, exactly the same result
<koheleth> starts then blows away?
<wols_> koheleth: any message in the xterm?
<koheleth> just 'Aborted'
<dimas869> i want to remove virtualbox from terminal and start over....what the command to remove the whole package?
<ompaul> !bootoptions | BlueLagun2 check this url and noapic and noapci - normal causes of random reboots
<ubottu> BlueLagun2 check this url and noapic and noapci - normal causes of random reboots: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Darknezz> i think i effed somthing up. i went to configuration editor and went into my desktop section and i unset my trash_icon_name how do i get it back with <no value>?
<koheleth> is there a earlier version I can use like 1.4 somewhere
<Darknezz> anyone?
<koheleth> although I would like the new working for video
<cosmo_> hmmm my firefox wont upgrade from beta 5
<Chrysalis> how do you troubleshot or test data corruption? i cant help but think theres something seriously wrong with linux dealing with my ntfs partition, files are usually different file size when copied to/from ntfs, every single mp3 has a wrong header after coping the ntfs partition etc
<ompaul> koheleth, you have to ask skype it is not open source it should just work(tm) but when it fails anyones guess
<koheleth> ompaul, ok, sure
<koheleth> just thought it might have been a common issue
<ompaul> koheleth, you are the first person I see asking about skype in a long time ;-)
<koheleth> lol
<ianm_> anyone know how to record sound output (eg Rhythmbox playing) using recordmydesktop?
<Darknezz> i think i effed somthing up. i went to configuration editor and went into my desktop section and i unset my trash_icon_name how do i get it back with <no value>?
<ompaul> Guest81388 the nickname max appears to be registered the irc server changes your nick please do not do /nick max unless you have the password it is "owned"
<BlueLagun2> ompaul: thanks
<MrPocknix_> um
<ompaul> BlueLagun2, your welcome
<MrPocknix_> what kernals where in 8.04 and its immediate predecessor
<ompaul> MrPocknix_, they are all from the 2.6 series
<ianm_> MrPocknix_: using 2.6.24-17-generic on 8.04
<MrPocknix_> kkk
<MrPocknix_> so after I upgraded
<cosmo_> anyone know how to fix this, I have tried to use the packet manager to remove firefox because it wont seem to upgrade it from firefox 3 beta 5, and after I uninstall it and then reinstall it, it comes up as the old version
<MrPocknix_> (sry, Enter key has its own mind) to 8.04, I got anotehr set of ubuntu boot options in grub
<Darknezz> i think i effed something up. i went to configuration editor and went into my desktop section and i unset my trash_icon_name how do i get it back with <no value>?
<bestpvp> anyone know how to convert hard raid here?
<jzitt> Hi, all. I'm (finally) running Hardy on my Eee 701 with only a few glitches, One is that I can't quite figure out how to mount an SD card inserted in the flash drive, which Xandros did automagically. It shows up in the Places menu, but when I click on it, I get  "Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume." I suspect that I need to set something up in /etc/fstab, but I'm unclear as to the values. Any clues?
<enaner> anyone know how to access the vboxmanage and add the -pae option
<elvnsage> I have a question, I'm new to ubuntu, and when i go to change my screen-saver, most if not all my screen savers don't work, they are mostly black and when i click preview nothing is shown. can anyone help?
<ompaul> elvnsage, sometimes previews are not available but they work
<PunjabDaSher> Somebody please help me mount a windows network folder
<ompaul> elvnsage, i.e. test it un full
<BlueLagun2> What does .gnupg store?
<elvnsage> yeah i tryed that but when they click on they are just black
<ompaul> !ntfs | PunjabDaSher
<ubottu> PunjabDaSher: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<jc__> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Kitu> how to change window manager for gnome ?
<ompaul> BlueLagun2, the gpg keys
<BlueLagun2> Kitu: You mean the theme?
<chaco> how do i make pidgin start automatically when ubuntu starts?
<bazhang> Kitu, install it
<bazhang> chaco, put in sessions startup
<Kitu> BlueLagun2, i want to memorize position and size of windows ....
<PunjabDaSher> Somebody please help me mount a windows network folder
<bazhang> chaco, system prefs sessions <---there
<Kitu> and i believe that it fallen that i change window manager for gnome
<jzitt> bazhang: BTW, I figured out what I did wrong a few nights ago: retrospectively obvious, but only after the fact.
<generic> any one use growisofs
<generic> ?
<Kitu> and install devilspie
<theron> esac: you have any other ideas about the sound thing for vaio's?
<Kitu> BlueLagun2, not the theme  ...
<jzitt> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<freshtonic> chaco: on Gnome Panel, select System/Preferences/Sessions.  It will launch a tool that will let you configure your startup programs.  pidgin lives in /usr/bin/pidgin
<bazhang> jzitt, you sorted it out then?
<vipester> can someone help me configure my wpa?  i can connect to wep/unprotected
<konner> Can someone tell my the command to install Wine
<wols_> !wine
<freshtonic> konner: sudo apt-get install wine
<konner> Ah
<konner> i was missing the install command
<konner> xD
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<jzitt> bazhang: Yeah. It turns out that when I ran the script the first time without a net connection, it set some things up anyway, which then got screwed up when I ran it again once connected and then yet again after a system update.
<chaco> bazhang, it is asking me for the command (place where pidgin can be found) where do i find that? under which folder?
<jzitt> bazhang: Completely blowing back to a fresh install, doing all updates, and *then* running the script worked.
<freshtonic> chaco: /usr/bin/pidgin
<seek_therapy> I just need help with installing this unbuntu correctly. I am dual booting and keep getting a grub error when i restart. at this moment i am using live CD
<freshtonic> you can find out where a command lives by typing the command 'which pidgin' (without the quotes) in a command window
<chaco> thanks
<chaco> got it
<seek_therapy>  and i have received grub error 17 and 25
<jzitt> Now I just have to figure out mounting the SD card.
<Darknezz> i was playing with the configure editor and i made changed the name of trash_icon_name and everything on my desktop disappeared how can i get it back?
<konner> it says i have wine installed but i dont see it in my applications
<Mo0oSaH> Why does my firefox crash every now and then when I play a youtube video?
<theron> Mo0oSaH: it probably has something to do with what flash player you're using
<theron> what flash are you using right now?
<ianm_> Mo0oSaH: good question... same here... just started with 8.04
<konner> why dont  i have the wine gtk thingy
<Mo0oSaH> the latest version
<freshtonic> konner: you use wine to launch windows applications, so if you had a windows executable called foo.exe, you would launch it with 'wine foo.exe'
<seek_therapy> HELLO
<seek_therapy> Hello
<seek_therapy> today
<theron> Mo0oSaH:  are you using gnash or the official flash player?
<konner> im wanting to install spore creature creator off my cd i bought today
<Mo0oSaH> I downloaded it yesterday because I couldn't play youtube and amarok at same time, now I can do that but occasionaly firefox crashes when I click a flash link
<luojian> hello
<Mo0oSaH> theron: I'm using the nonfree one
<theron> i uninstalled the rest and installed macromedia flashplayer
<tenX> there's been some hype about wine 1.0, why?
<ompaul> tenX, they got to a release
<seek_therapy> I cant even fu****** start my computer properly
<theron> haven't had one problem since getting rid of the rest of the swf players and using macromedia flash
<freshtonic> tenX: because it's a major event: it took 15 years of hard labour to get it to 1.0 status :)
<Mo0oSaH> theron: it's in the repos?
<tenX> ompaul: to a release? you mean the first "stable" version?
<thenightbeckons> Good Afternoon, I have a question regarding the installation of Ubuntu. I currently have XP installed, and would like to do a reformat + clean install of 8.04. Will this be done if I boot using ISO image downloaded and burned and select the 2nd partition option (use all of the HDD) using install?
<Mo0oSaH> theron: that's the one I'm using
<ompaul> tenX, yeap
<theron> easier than that, can get it from add/remove :-p
<theron> it is huh....are the rest of your swf players uninstalled?
<ompaul> !language | seek_therapy and the on button should work if you have more details  -- you need to give us more detail
<ubottu> seek_therapy and the on button should work if you have more details  -- you need to give us more detail: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<QAH> Hey guys. I need some help making my Gusty live cd persistent!
<tenX> freshtonic: alright, what version is wireshark/ethereal at? does it make a difference at all?
<theron> you should check to see in firefox 3's plugins if there's others there
<tenX> ompaul: thought there were major improvements...
<freshtonic> thenightbeckons: if you use the 'all of HDD' option (can't recall exact wording) then it will destroy any data + OS on your drive.  Sounds like what you want
<seek_therapy> watch my ***** you mean
<theron> sometimes even if the right one is there it uses another on firefox 3 Mo0oSaH
<QAH> Is there anyone that can help me?
<SpiderDan> I have an external USB drive, formatted NTFS, that won't auto-mount in hardy.  when I plug it in, /dev/sdb shows up, but it won't mount
<Mo0oSaH> theron I can't quite remember the command to check the installed flash players
<Mo0oSaH> theron: mind helping me out?
<SpiderDan> I'm not sure where to look for a log that explains the problem
<theron> i don't know the command, honestly, but if you go to system tools and synaptic and search swf it will show them all
<konner> On my spore CD how can i use the installation for it which is SCCSETUP.exe
<freshtonic> tenX: I'm confused by your question - what does wireshark have to do with wine?
<QAH> I am having problems making my Gusty live cd persistent. Can someone please help me?
<tenX> freshtonic: it never reached version 1.0 status yet
<BlueLagun2> ompaul: Never mind, that didn't fix it
<tenX> freshtonic: still one of the greatest tools around
<vipester> anybody have any tips on getting wpa to work?  my card works with wep...
<linoock> Hey
<ompaul> BlueLagun2, random crashes are usually caused by hardware have a look at those boot options
<linoock> I have this weird problem
<thenightbeckons> ffreshtonic: hmm ok. but this is very weird; my disk drive has an "Advertised capacity" of 80GB (which is more like 76/77 GBs), but af?
<QAH> Can someone help me out?
<theron> Mo0oSaH: did you find synaptic and the swf players?
<linoock> whenever I run SDL applications, after some time my computer restarts (if the application is still running)
<Mo0oSaH> theron: looking for them now
<freshtonic> tenX: ah, I see.  I didn't know that.  But yes, it's an awesome tool.
<thenightbeckons> whoos, let me retype that
<linoock> but it wasn't always like that
<linoock> Anyone can guess what it could be?
<theron> alright, might take a few minutes Mo0oSaH  there's a lot and if you've been trying for a while might have several installed
<jzitt> Ah! I found the answer to my mounting problem at http://www.eeewiki.org/ubuntu . I had to comment out the line about cdrom0 from /etc/fstab as root.
<Mo0oSaH> theron: that's the only one I have installed
<thenightbeckons> ﻿(03:31:26  SGT) : ffreshtonic: hmm ok. but this is very weird; my disk drive has an "Advertised capacity" of 80GB (which is more like 76/77 GBs), but after installation, the file system only states that there's 66 gbs of space. Now ubuntu doesn't take up 10 gbs of space to install, so i'm wondering where the rest of the capacity went. Was something not reformatted?
<theron> Mo0oSaH:  are you using 32 or 64 bit? i'm using 64 and haven't used 32 bit ubuntu
<QAH> Is anyone there that can help me out with my live cd???
<tenX> freshtonic: my point was how putting up stable versioning numbers can be justified
<wols_> theron: 5-10% of a ext2 filesystem are reserved for root
<linoock> thenightbeckons: well if the vendor advertises KBs and MBs as multiples of 1000...
<orfeo> you maybe have alocated that space in a transfer partition
<jzitt>  SpiderDan: Check out the page that I just tried, http://www.eeewiki.org/ubuntu . You may e hitting the sae problem that I just found the fix for.
<wols_> then there is meta information like direcotirs, inode tables etc which also take room
<SpiderDan> jzitt: thanks, I will.
<tenX> freshtonic: thought it had to go together with major improvements
<QAH> I need help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<freshtonic> thenightbeckons: I'm not sure what happened there.  fire up the gnome partition editor and have a look around (don't change anything though!) and see if it shows any extra space on the physical device.  you may have created a partition that didn't use all available disk space
<jsilverman2> is there a community of ubuntu-based web developers
<jsilverman2> i looked for a forum but i didn't find one
<ThreeFingerPete_> hi, i am using the AWN or avant window navigator as my bottom panel. has anyone managed to use it for a top panel?
<thenightbeckons> freshtonic: where's the partition editor ?
<SpiderDan> QAH: you are trying to make a "persistent" live CD without actually installing?
<ThreeFingerPete_> thenightbeckons, you need to install it
<theron> thenightbeckons: it's gparted, you can use sudo gparted from a terminal to open it
<freshtonic> thenightbeckons: System/Administration/Partition Editor
<QAH> SpiderDan: Can We chat in private? This irc is kinda cloged.
<tenX> theron: you can as well google for gparted boot disk
<freshtonic> thenightbeckons: which is actully gparted
<xim> is there a program that will break my network connections down like top and tell me whats transfering how much
<adante> hi, is there a control panel applet or osmething or some way to control the same stuff you can control from nvidia-settings from the command line?
<MrWizeGuy> there, no more confusion between thenightbeckons  and me lol
<MrWizeGuy> auto complete works now
<xim> adante: yes but i dont know the name sorry but it does exist
<enaner_> everytime i click the log out green guy .. my comp freezes :S
<c9s> hello
<SpiderDan> where is the error log for ntfs-3g mount problems?
<ianm_> anyone know how to record rhythmbox playback in recordMyDesktop ?
<cosmo_> I cannot seem to get ff3 beta 5 to uninstall, every time I do it and then try to install the newest version it goes back to beta 5, anyone know how to fix this?
<c9s> i just install apache2 on my ubuntu 8.04 , this isn't my first time use apache , but i just can't connect to http://localhost , even can't ping localhost
<davina> why dont u let the automatic updates take care of ff for you. mine is now 3.0
<c9s> is there any new machanizim in ubuntu 8.04 ?
<c9s> could anyone tell me please , thanks
<freshtonic> c9s: is your network starting properly?  see what ifconfig shows.  You could also make sure you have a localhost entry in your /etc/hosts file
<thenightbeckons> freshtonic: ok I've opened that up , and i have 3 partitions: ext3, Size: 73.12 GB, Used: 2.72 GB, Unused: 70.40 extended: Size: 1.41 GB and Linux0swap: 1.41 GB (the latter two have no used/unused markings) <---is this correct? and if so why does my file browser way 66 GB unused instead of 70.4
<boris> hello. when i login into ubuntu, ive got crappy sound. ive got to modify ALSA PCM on front:0 in Volume Control and set it to about three thirds. it works, the sound is good, but it only lasts until another reboot, any suggestions ?
<linoock> c9s: is apache up and running?
<c9s> linoock: yes
<c9s> i got this:
<c9s> [ ~:latvia : 15:37:29 ] $ ping localhost
<c9s> PING localhost (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<c9s> ping: sendmsg: Network is unreachable
<c9s> ping: sendmsg: Network is unreachable
<FloodBot1> c9s: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<freshtonic> thenightbeckons: see what gets printed when you run the command 'df -h' in a command window
<linoock> c9s: how did you install apache
<SCBobbear> Just wanted to come back and say hi.  Thanks for the help, I got ubuntu on my laptop and it works great.
<c9s> linoock: just $ sudo apt-get install apache2
<wols_> c9s: ifconfig output. this time in a pastebin
<ariqs> what fun games are there to even play under linux anyway?
<thenightbeckons> freshtonic: the sda1 has size 73G, used 2.2G, avail 67G , the rest have M and K so i won't post them unless you want me to
<SCBobbear> made a discovery in my boot.ini and fixed what was wrong there.
<PunjabDaSher> cube
<Count> hello, I think fsck has removed my user directory
<Count> ariqs, tremulous
<davina> ariqs
<tenX> ariqs: freeones.com
<davina> loads
<linoock> ariqs: there are many, and if you don't like them, there are always emulators you can use
<freshtonic> thenightbeckons: regarding the unused space.  you won't see any for the swap partition, that's normal.  As for the other 1.41 GB extended partition, I don't know why that's there
<c9s> wols_: here  http://paste.ubuntu.com/21772/
<ariqs> i tried to use wine to play warcraft 3 and war3 runs fine for a bit and then the system totally hard locks. I'm not sure about the emulators ;P
<wols_> c9s: content of /etc/network/interfaces
<ariqs> tenx; you know the link you gave me is porn? ;P
<cosmo_> never mind on my question I am an idiot
<linoock> ariqs: I said emulators, wine is not an emulator...
<tenX> ariqs: no! sorry! :)
<c9s> wols_: ah, there should be a 'loopback' right ?
<thenightbeckons> freshtonic: so do i need to worry? =/
<tenX> ariqs: i must have misspelled sth there
<linoock> !!question!! my comp shuts down every time I run a SDL application for long enough, how can I find out why/how?
<ubottu> linoock: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Count> wow, I feel like crap now
<wols_> linoock: overheating?
<Count> all of my user info is gone now
<ariqs> tenX: no problem, I don't mind it, it was just a surprise ;p
<c9s> wols_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21773/
<linoock> wols_: how can I find out? It's quite likely but I want to be sure
<freshtonic> thenightbeckons: if you're system seems to be working fine, and you are not too concerned about a mere 2 or 3 GB discrepancy, I would say you have nothing to worry about. :)
<thenightbeckons> ah ok thanks!
<wols_> c9s: you use gnome-network-manager?
<tenX> ariqs: i feel ashamed, sth went wrong here!
<c9s> wols_: yes
<edfromballarat> anybody free to answer a quick question?
<tenX> ariqs: btw - its the best site i know so far
<wols_> c9s: it's probably misconfigured. enables your eth0 and shutds down lo
<c9s> wols_: how do i fix this ? thanks
<ianm_> anyone know how to do a screencast and record the playing music instead of the Mic
<wols_> no clue about it. I think it's a POS
<linoock> So if my computer shuts down because of overheating how can I find out if indeed that's the case?
<tenX> linoock: how you get that feeling of overheating?
<rainabba> Trying to build CairoDock and make fails with many 'CairoDock' has no member named 'XXX' .... errors. What's the common cause of such a build problem?
<linoock> tenX: I did not, wols_ suggested it. My computer shuts down after I run an SDL application for a long time
<rainabba> Bahh! nm
<c9s> wols_: ok i got "it works"
<c9s> wols_: thanks ,
<Bob24> hello
<c9s> wols_: $ ifconfig lo up
<Bob24> can someone please help me with this problem?
<SCBobbear> i8kfangui tells you how hot your computer is running.
<tenX> linoock: hmm not familiar with sdl apps, sry..
<Bob24> I having some problems with the video driver on mythbuntu. It has always been working. But know the last time i rebooted the machine, it said it is in low graphics mode and flickers like crazy on my tv. When i try to enable restricted drivers in ticks it, it then asks to reboot, i reboot and i still get the same problem. Running in low graphics mode. Any suggestions please? I got no idea wat has just happend. I have changed nothing.
<linoock> SCBobbear: are you being serious? I don't have such utility
<freshtonic> linoock: the smoke is a dead giveaway. but the serious answer is check /var/log/messages.  you may see some 'hot trip point' messages or something like that in there
<linoock> freshtonic: thanks
<SCBobbear> yeah.  I use it.
<tenX> freshtonic: smoke?
<SCBobbear> shoot.  hang on.
<rainabba> Build is failing because "error: glitz-glx.h: No such file or directory". I have libglitz-dev installed. Why the error?
<Bob24> any ideas please
<SCBobbear> I have been back and forth between my linux and my windows so many times today.  I use the i8k proggie on my windows app.
<linoock> SCBobbear: oh, so it's a windows utility...
<SCBobbear> but I am sure there is somethign out there that lets you monitor whether your box is getting too hot and causing shutdowns.
<SCBobbear> Yeah, sorry, did not mean to confuse the issue.
<tenX> SCBobbear: i8k?
<Darknezz> i have a easy question i know someone can help me out. at the moment i have audicious installed and everytime i listen to music and lets say someone signs on pidgin or i play a youtube video it will pause the music until i close the youtube vid or after the other sound is done playing.
<sonetre> when I try to connect a sata hd, ubuntu loading stops at "Loading hardware drivers"...any clues?
<SCBobbear> It is a fan control and temp proggie.
<SCBobbear> Yeah tenX.
<tenX> SCBobbear: thank you :)
<linoock> Okay so, let us assume it's overheating. Should I... get more fans? do what?
<SCBobbear> but it is windows based.  sorry.
<tenX> SCBobbear: you dont have to apologize ;)
<SCBobbear> I put a desk fan right behind my computer to keep it cool.
<tenX> linoock: exactly
<linoock> Do you think dust can affect that?
<SCBobbear> oh yeah. dust is evil.
<linoock> Because I didn't use to have that problem...
<SCBobbear> ports get clogged up.
<SCBobbear> no air circulation.  Okay, I will shut up now.  lol.
<tenX> linoock: open up the case and put a real life fan in front of your system. what kind of system is it btw?
<linoock> tenX: pentium 4 3Ghz ?
<FuRom> Anyone know if there is a packet editor like WPE for ubuntu?
<linoock> FuRom: wireshark
<freshtonic> linoock: I experienced overheating while using my machine in a hot, Sydney summer.  Dust turned out to be the problem - after I cleaned it all out, (and kept doing it every 3 months or so) I never had the problem of unwanted shutdowns again.
<FuRom> linoock, thank you.
<linoock> freshtonic: ah, great. Then it might be dust.
<tenX> linoock: hmm, p4.. that might cause a lot of heat i guess
<beeant> linoock: Put the Computer Temperature Monitor applet on your gnome panel. You can see how hot its getting.
<FuRom> linoock, is it strictly a terminal interface, or does ﻿wireshark have a GUI?
<tenX> FuRom: packet editor?
<linoock> FuRom: it has gui.
<Bob24> please help!
<linoock> beeant: I will try this
<Bob24> I having some problems with the video driver on mythbuntu. It has always been working. But know the last time i rebooted the machine, it said it is in low graphics mode and flickers like crazy on my tv. When i try to enable restricted drivers in ticks it, it then asks to reboot, i reboot and i still get the same problem. Running in low graphics mode. Any suggestions please? I got no idea wat has just happend. I have changed nothing.
<FuRom> tenX, it's for seeing and controlling data between a client and server.
<FuRom> linoock, thanks soooo much. ^_^
<linoock> beeant: but where exactly do I get that? .. :(
 * delcoyote hi
<tenX> FuRom: looking at packets is not the same as editing, thats where i came from
<linoock> FuRom: no problem. there's also ettercap. You can invoke it in GUI mode with the -G option
<FuRom> tenX, I need to record and send a single packet over and over and over to run a stability test on a server I'm making.
<linoock> FuRom: try hping?
<sonetre> when I add a hd do the UUIDs on the existing one change?
<FuRom> linoock, hping? I'm not technical term savy =/
<tenX> FuRom: hping, file2cable?
<beeant> linoock: I think its not a standard applet. Open synaptic and find the package computertemp
<FuRom> tenX, lol, I'm not very technical term savy.
<linoock> FuRom: it's not a technical term, it's the name of an utility. It doesn't have gui though, and you'll have to read it's manual page first
<legend2440> Bob24: do you have backup xorg.conf to compare with?. has it changed for some reason?
<linoock> If you're not technical term savvy, why are you making stability tests anyway? What would you know about that...
<Muhammad_Saad> Hi, Can someone tell me how long it will take for Firefox 3 to be available for Ubuntu 7.10?
<AnAnt> Hello, are there any cellphones that got Ubuntu mobile edition on it ?
<FuRom> linoock, ah, I'm writing all this stuff in a sticky note to try out.
<stunatra> Anyone still on Ubuntu 7.10 that experience Nautilus crashing constantly?
<muzy> hello @ all. I've a few questions about Ubuntu. The First is, does ubuntu runs fluently on a 500mhz Pc with 512 MB Ram? And the second is, when the ubuntu-netbook-remix will be publish? thanks.
<linoock> OKAY! I'm going to clean up my computer, and then I'll try again the SDL application. If it shuts down I'll look at /var/log/messages.
<linoock> muzy: ubuntu runs, but gnome/kde might not. You might want to use a ligher window manager
<Bob24> legend2440: no sry i dont
<amishrobots> why am i stuck with dapper drake 6.06? upgrade mgr gives me no option upgrade to 8.04
<muzy> and what is a lighter window manager?
<linoock> muzy: there are many, such as wmii, ratpoison ...
<tenX> amishrobots: /etc/apt/sources.list?
<rausb0> muzy: xfce, windowmaker, fluxbox, ...
<legend2440> Bob24: can you paste xorg.conf?
<legend2440> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<muzy> linoock: where i can get ubuntu with this window manager?
<linoock> muzy: you can't, you have to install it yourself
<starz> muzy, what window manager?
<Bob24> legend2440: u mean in the chat window
<muzy> thanks linoock
<starz> ...
<starz> muzy, what window manager?
<amishrobots> tenx how do i make it give me that list, i am stupid
<linoock> starz: scroll up, wmii or ratpoison
<legend2440> Bob24: no in pastebin
<starz> linoock, scroll up to my join :P
<legend2440> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tenX> amishrobots: of course you aren't
<starz> ah
<muzy> starz: the question was : dioes ubuntu run on a 500mhz pc with 512 mb ram?
<linoock> starz: lol.
<Bob24> k ill give it a shot
<starz> muzy sure
<starz> but
<starz> i would recommend dsl
<starz> or puppylinux
<tenX> amishrobots: you'll probably have to edit that file and add the new version
<starz> but
<linoock> no ubuntu runs fine
<FloodBot1> starz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linoock> freebsd can run too
<SCBobbear> thanks guys.  just listening to the channel I have learned a lot.  Thanks again.
<starz> shush FloodBot1
<linoock> it's all about the window manager you are going to use
<amishrobots> how?
<starz> but
<starz> i would personally do a server install
<starz> install the -generic kernel [linux-image-generic i think it is]
<tenX> amishrobots: simply google for 8.04 sources.list
<starz> then install the wm, and any basic packages i need, like xterm, etc
<starz> amishrobots, one sec
<starz> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<muzy> okay thanks i will test it .. i want ubuntu to run on my old notebook
<starz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21778/
<starz> muzy, make sure to keep stuff like trackerd out of there.
<starz> thus the server install to keep the bloat to a minimum
<starz> also you should consider fluxbuntu
<bullgard4> [Hardy] What is the reason that today again one could download 100 MB using Update Manager? What error has caused this huge amount?
<starz> fluxbox is quite light, or perhaps icewm
<muzy> okay i try it. thanks
<starz> np
<starz> bullgard4,
<starz> how long has it been since you updated ?
<starz> 1 week or so?
<starz> there were a lot of updates, like openoffice and kernels and whatnot.
<bullgard4> starz: No. Since a day before yesterday.
<starz> if your really short on space do: sudo apt-get clean
<starz> it clears the /var/cache/apt/somethingorother
<CorpseFeeder> Can someone tell me what "	Capabilities: <access denied>" means in relation to a built-in SD memory card reader on a laptop?
<starz> bullgard4, like i said there have been a lot of updates - i would look at the update manager at the packages its going to install before doing so
<tenX> damn is there any piece of software to prevent dizzyness?
<bullgard4> starz: Please read again what I asked. I'd like to know why Ubuntu made so many changes.
<starz> it also depends on what you have in there.
<Bob24> legend2440: Just a sec i have no drivers on this one installed as in no restricted ones. Just default ones.
<starz> ok for me i have 189.9MB of updates to do
<jengelh2> tenX: some sort of drug?
<MrWizeGuy1983> bullgard4: aren't updates good?
<tenX> jengelh2: anti-drug
<enaner_> you know how theres wine to emulate or run windows programs.. is there anything like that but to use Mac programs?
<starz> smbm openssl-blacklist, samba, xserver-xorg-core app-install-data evolution stuff firefox stuff, linux headers linux image, restricted modules openoffice stuff
<starz> etc
<legend2440> Bob24: what video card?
<starz> these things add up bullgard4
<bullgard4> starz: I did not ask how many you have. Please read again the question which I have put here.
<sonetre> when I try to connect a sata hd, ubuntu loading stops at "Loading hardware drivers"...any clues? (fstab is already using uuids)
<starz> bullgard4, ive answered your question twice
<Bob24> legend2440: Is it normal to have 36 xorg.conf files? (i wouldnt think so)
<starz> <starz> there were a lot of updates, like openoffice and kernels and whatnot.
<bullgard4> MrWizeGuy1983: Do you know the answer to the question which I have put here?
<starz> Bob24, depends on how many times youve changed the config lol
<starz> bullgard4, lets do it a different way ok?
<DistroJockey> CorpseFeeder: you need to run that command with sudo
<starz> maybe this will make more sense to you
<bullgard4> starz: Thank you very much.
<MrWizeGuy1983> i saw and did the updates, and looked on it as a good thing bullgard4 but don't know why so many came out at once
<starz> did you already do the update yet or no?
<Bob24> legend2440: Its a Leadtek My vivo Geforce 5700 256mb
<CorpseFeeder> DistroJockey: yes. I worked that out. Thanks.
<bullgard4> starz: Yes, I did.
<starz> ah
<DistroJockey> CorpseFeeder: ahh, k. np
<Bob24> legend2440: thing is its always been working with it
<starz> i'm not sure i can figure out which things were upgraded for sure then
<starz> but almost certainly openoffice and all the linux image and kernels and modules
<starz> basically - when hardy came out it wasnt really ready
<starz> so they are doing LOTS of fixes, and backports, and updates to make it stable.
<IfZen> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Bob24> legend2440: i just used the restrcted drivers first time and it worked, now every time its not working when i reboot. Sometimes it may work
<starz> this release of ubuntu will be supported on the desktop for 3 years, so they want to get the more finalized packages really really solid before they stop updating them, ok?
<IndoRama> I am not able to play MP3s in Amarok
<MrWizeGuy1983> IndoRama: have you installed the ubuntu restricted areas?
<starz> bullgard4, o good your still here too
<legend2440> Bob24: sorry i'm not familiar with drivers for that card. i have ati
<starz> ok bullgard4 open up a terminal: applications > accessories > terminal
<starz> type this: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<starz> Bob24, what card?
<gnarf> I have been following the excellent instructions on setting up a windows vpn connection on http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/howto-ubuntu.phtml. But although ppp1 shows an ip address of the network I am vpn to, i can't ping any other computer on that network. I think it is an iptables problem? Any suggestions? Running ubuntu 7.04
<IndoRama> MrWizeGuy1983: what is restircted aeas ? I installed MP3 it prompted me to install
<CorpseFeeder> My SD card reader is not currently working. It is detected and shows up in lspci. Is there any chance it could be made to work?
<starz> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<starz> !medibuntu
<MrWizeGuy1983> IndoRama: open the package manager (add/remove) and search mp3 and it should show ubuntu restricted areas, which worked well for me
<starz> get that. ubuntu restricted extras does not include w32codecs
<starz> CorpseFeeder, quite possibly lol ;)
<MrWizeGuy1983> w32codecs and w64codecs are great, but my mp3 worked before installing those
<WalloO> MrWizeGuy1983, for sure, W32codecs is nearly useless
<bullgard4> starz: Why do you ask me to do that? I usually do operations in that area using Synaptic.
<Guest145725> http://www.ihateyoujulia.com/?id=952e020ecd02de0ca441e5d9eda68616
<Guest145725> http://www.ihateyoujulia.com/?id=952e020ecd02de0ca441e5d9eda68616
<MrWizeGuy1983> didn't know, just knew after installing restricted areas almost everything worked WalloO
<starz> bullgard4, i want it to make sense to you
<afallenhope> I'm using XChat I was wondering if I recompiled it myself... will the ADD/REMOVE remove it /
<starz> do the first one, but if it shows packages dont push y to the second one
<MrWizeGuy1983> though i do have w64codecs installed now
<starz> it will show each package, and a total downloaded and total space used
<WalloO> afallenhope, no. only if you recompile and generate a package for install.
<starz> afallenhope, what?
<CorpseFeeder> lspci says this about my SD card reader http://paste.ubuntu.com/21779/ - what is the probability that someone will be able to help me make this thing work?
<starz> sudo apt-get remove xchat
<Starnestommy> afallenhope: why would you need to recompile it?
<IndoRama> MrWizeGuy1983: Thanks, I m installing it now
<bullgard4> starz: I have done the operation which you are asking me for, just yesterday. I will not repeat it today.
<WalloO> afallenhope, if you install without doing a package, it will not be in your installed list
<afallenhope> Starnestommy: there's a new version out.
<Bob24> legend2440: u there?
<starz> bullgard4, see this is the problem
<MrWizeGuy1983> good luck IndoRama i'm not a pro but i've set up a few linux systems, can try to help if that doesn't do it
<starz> your not listening
<starz> !troll
<ubottu> Factoid troll not found
<starz> jeez
<Bob24> legend2440: heres my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/21780/
<bullgard4> starz: Yes.
<starz> Bob24, what are you trying to get to work?
<legend2440> Bob24: ok
<starz> nv is jsut basics
<starz> :>
<starz> decent opensauce driver though if your not doing compiz or dual monitors
<afallenhope> Then how would I update to the newest XChat?
<starz> afallenhope, you can compile it if you like
<starz> sudo apt-get build-dep xchat
<Bob24> starz: yeh but wen it doesnt work. Its a problem
<starz> then go get the source from the site... #xchat is where they hang out
<starz> Bob24, i gotta go reboot a server real fast
<starz> if your still having trouble in a few i'll help you get up and running ok?
<Starnestommy> afallenhope: compile it yourself.  The old version will stay installed, but tne new version will take precedence over it
<Bob24> starz: thanks
<starz> Bob24, do you want to use the nv btw?
<starz> if you want to use the nvidia drivers i need to know which card it is
<onats> how do i permanently add environment variables?
<WalloO> afallenhope, you can remove your current xchat with synaptic then compile and insall the new one in /usr/local
<MrWizeGuy1983> do you guys like irssi for irc?
<Bob24> starz: well the restricted drivers worked fine though now their not.
<onats> mrwizeguy1983, only when running it from terminal
<MrWizeGuy1983> what other way is there? lol
<WalloO> Anybody knows a good VGA stress test, like cpuburn does for cpu?
<MrWizeGuy1983> that's what i'm using right now, is anything better onats ?
<Bob24> starz: its a Leadtek my vivo Geforce FX 5700 256mb
<afallenhope> starz: what does: sudo apt-get build-dep xchat do?
<easyreply> Hi quick question is it possible to safely transfer files from a linux formatted drive to an ntfs formatted drive?
<sanity> I am wondering, how to get "Desktop Cube" (I have CompizConfig intalled) to behave properly with a touchscreen?  Anyone have a touchscreen and played around with it?
<WalloO> afallenhope, it download and install all libraries and software needed to compile and install xchat
<Starnestommy> easyreply: it depends on what you mean by 'safely'
<Bob24> legend2440: What do you think of the config file?
<amishrobots> tenx i got cutoff
<WalloO> sanity, difficult since it uses 3rd button or key control.
<starz> 5700?
<MrWizeGuy1983_> trying to decide if i like irssi or xchat better
<MrWizeGuy1983_> hard to say really
<MrWizeGuy1983_> any ideas?
<starz> afallenhope, that gets all the pcakges you need to build it
<WalloO> easyreply, just copy them. However, access rights will be lost
<easyreply> starnestommy: lol aye a good question. Firstly, while holding the integrity of the data - flac files. I am assuming it cannot "harm" the ntfs drive?
<tomasko> does firefox 3 crash a _lot_ more than firefox 2 for anyone else?
<legend2440> Bob24: you say you have other xorg.conf files. can you check a few  to see if older ones used vesa driver also?
<starz> bob do you have nvidia-glx-legacy in ?
<tezzie> hi
<WalloO> MrWizeGuy1983, I prefer xchat....
<ricky111> what's the IRC client that runs under terminal, and you have to tab between servers/channels etc
<MrWizeGuy1983> tomasko: it did in windows but seems great on ubuntu, the 64 bit version that is
<Starnestommy> easyreply: ntfs-3g usually works fine for reading and writing to ntfs
<MrWizeGuy1983> ty WalloO  i'll try it a bit
<sanity> WalloO: Right, is there a work around for the problem where the cube spins like crazy, does something like 200 revs a second..  I assume it is because the mouse position is always read as relative during a manual turn, the touch is always absolute.
<afallenhope> after I compile/install it goes to /usr/bin right? or /usr/local/bin?
<Bob24> starz: starz i was using the restricted drivers im not sure.
<Bob24> legend2440: ok 1 sec ill check
<WalloO> MrWizeGuy1983_, it'S easier to deal with multi channels and private with windows and tabs...
<tomasko> MrWizeGuy1983_, and channel: sorry, i should have stated on 32-bit ubuntu
<starz> nvidia-glx-legacy nvidia-kernel-common nvidia-settings linux-restricted-modules-generic
<easyreply> ﻿Starnestommy: Access rights on the ntfs drive I assume, but access rights as being able to "Alter" the files - write to in onther words?
<starz> sudo apt-get install those Bob24
<MrWizeGuy> np tomasko i just haven't used 32 bit ubuntu so i'm useless on that one
<Starnestommy> afallenhope: /usr/local/bin
<Bob24> ok
<starz> then do a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get upgrade
<afallenhope> kkz
<starz> let me know what packages want to upgrade
<isthisfreee> hi every one
<afallenhope> Starnestommy: and to uninstall sudo make uninstall
<starz> afallenhope, get that xchat thing figured out?
<starz> hi isthisfreee
<starz> and yes it is
<starz> :>
<afallenhope> starz: gettin' there
<Starnestommy> afallenhope: I think so
<WalloO> sanity:I have no idea at all... sorry. Maybe your explanation looks right. If you can simulate ctrl+alt+left or ctrl+alt+right, it may be the solution
<MrWizeGuy> anyone know how to change the color of the panels on gnome? dumb question i'm sure
<sonetre> when I try to connect a sata hd, ubuntu loading stops at "Loading hardware drivers"...any clues? (fstab is already using uuids) HELP!!!!
<starz> afallenhope, #xchat for the win on that
<starz> direct support
<starz> ^^
<easyreply> ﻿Starnestommy: Thank you, you have cheered me up  :-)
<ordenador> ola
<starz> hola
<WalloO> sanity, I know there is a screenlet used ton control compiz. Maybe it can be used to create 2 buttons to turn the cube left or right. You may give it a try
<starz> WalloO, o:
<ordenador> alguien me ayuda soi nuevo en linux y no se como controlarlo
<onats> where is java_home once you install java in ubuntu?
<onats> it seems that the files get installed in different directories?
<ordenador> alguien me ayuda soi nuevo en linux y no se como controlarlo
<ordenador> alguien me ayuda soi nuevo en linux y no se como controlarlo
<sanity> WalloO: Ok, thanks for the suggestion.  I'll search for some more compiz utils.
<WalloO> sanity, wait i will give you a link
<MrWizeGuy> ordenador, soy un poco nuevo tambien pero puedo traducir para ti si necesita
<ordenador> mrwinxenguy
<ordenador> hablas español
<starz> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bluebug_> emu 0404 PCI sound card does not work.  Are there any solutions?
<MrWizeGuy> si, no soy perfecto pero entiendo la mayoria de que dices
<starz> bluebug_, 0404>?
<starz> my roomate got the um
<starz> 1212 working
<CorpseFeeder> how do I find out what version of Xorg I am using?
<bluebug_> starz: yes.
<starz> you need to compile alsa
<ordenador> sabes como puedo abrer un archivo .exe
<MrWizeGuy> ordenador,  se usa la programa nombrado "WINE"
<ordenador> sabes como instalarlo? yo no se
<tenX> ordenador: spanish _and_ PE?
<WalloO> sanity, http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/CompizButtons+Screenlet?content=71321     I don't know what it really does, but it may be a good solution if you can rotate the cube from that
<MrWizeGuy> es muy facil, anadir y removar, busca "WINE"
<starz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=715755 try this one bluebug_
<starz> i know its for the 1212 on the guide
<bluebug_> starz: I found a post about the issue.  http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?s=04ff52ad32be85cffb8a4e5197332827&t=518039&page=2
<starz> but i think the 0404 is supposed to have some support on this same version of drivers
<ordenador> ME Das tu Hotmail y hablamos por ai.. es que es importante lla intente instalarlo y no pude
<CorpseFeeder> how do I find out what version of Xorg I am using?
<WalloO> ordenador, "sudo apt-get install wine"   par installar wine.
<starz> File:alsa-driver-1.0.17rc2.tar.bz2 you could also try those bluebug_
<starz> as thats as front of the line as it gets
<afallenhope> Starnestommy: should I uninstall XChat before I compile the new version?
<MrWizeGuy> ok, es     mrwizeguy1983 @ gmail . com
<bluebug_> starz: thanks.  I'll try it.
<esac> when i play a video on youtube fullscreen, it really skips. same system, windows it does not. any ideas ? nvidia 570gm w/ envyng installed driver
<starz> no problem bluebug_
<sanity> WalloO: thanks champ.
<starz> but if it works post in the forums that it worked for you card, so google will cache it and the next guy gets easier luck
<starz> ;)
<MrWizeGuy> esac, are you using the macromedia flash? that's the only one that worked right for me
<WalloO> heyyyy.... anybody knows a vga stress test like cpuburn does for CPU?
<CorpseFeeder> I worked it out. don't worry.
<ordenador> es todo junto?
<WalloO> sanity, it works ?
<srizz> can you get beryl on ubuntu 8.04
<Bob24> starz: ok, it installed the nvidia-legacy, but the others were already installed it said, and the last long command it done updates.
<esac> MrWizeGuy, shockwave flash .. is that the same ?
<sanity> WalloO:  Not sure, it looks useful regardless, will probably be easier for the touch screen.
<starz> srizz, beryl is depreciated - get fusion-icon compizconfig-settings-manager and emerald
<MrWizeGuy> it's similar, macromedia was the only one that worked for me esac
<starz> Bob24, it did do updates?
<WalloO> ordenador, si quieres ablar espanol, hai un channel
<starz> were any of them the linux image or drivers/modules?
<srizz> what do you mean by ﻿depreciated
<starz> 2.6.24 stuff
<esac> ok ill give it a try
<starz> srizz, its dead
<WalloO> !walloo |es
<ubottu> Factoid walloo not found
<srizz> just doesn't work as well
<esac> damn it i lost the cap for my scotch bottle
<starz> there was xgl
<starz> then there was beryl
<WalloO> !walloo | espagnol
<FloodBot2> starz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<starz> and compiz and beryl split
<Bob24> starz: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get upgrade
<starz> then beryl died and deprecieated and they joined again and 'fused'
<starz> thus compiz-fusion
<MrWizeGuy> starz i thought they got back together in beryl fusion
<MrWizeGuy> compiz-fusion
<srizz> where do i get it
<MrWizeGuy> oops lol
<afallenhope> starz: should I remove the previous version of xchat?
<srizz> synaptic
<starz> Bob24, did that prompt it to install anything?
<starz> afallenhope, yeah
<WalloO> MrWizeGuy, they did
<starz> you can keep xchat open while you do
<starz> but you might want to install irssi just in case
<Bob24> starz: thats the command that updated stuff. the nvidia-legacy also install someting
<afallenhope> okay
<afallenhope> BRB
<srizz> ??
<starz> see
<onats> how do i permanently add environment variables?
<starz> my guess is that you need to restart, but first do this Bob24 :
<Bob24> starz: it prompted me for the sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get upgrade command
<starz> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<WalloO> onats, add export in your .bashrc
<starz> after all the upgrades are done do that
<starz> then restart computer
<t_>  I installed Ubuntu (Hardy Heron 8.04) yesterday, and I've had some problems with it since then. Whenever I boot Ubuntu, the systems freezes after about 5 min. The icons start to disappear, I can't open files and longer (Unable to start child process (input/output error). And I can't do much else either. This is probably a hard drive defect. But do anybody know something I can do?
<WalloO> onats, then logout and login
<Bob24> starz: ok
<onats> Wallo0, that env variable should also be visible in gdm right?
<srizz>  sudo nvidia-xconfig....was that to me
<CorpseFeeder> Is there any such thing as a PCMCIA Firewire card that is supported under Ubuntu?
<starz> t_ get the live cd and apt-get install badblocks while in it, and do like so: badblocks /dev/sda
<esac> MrWizeGuy, says Your architecture xo86_64 is not supported by the Adobe Flash Player installer
<WalloO> t_:  sudo fsck /dev/sda
<WalloO> t_, it will check your hard drive for errors
<starz> WalloO, fsck on a live filesystem?
<starz> lol
<WalloO> t_,  maybe run man fsck for more parameters
<starz> you might want to tell him how to get to a readonly single user mode first:
<t_> Can't I run the chack just now?
<starz> man fsck
<starz> do that in a terminal t_
<WalloO> Starz
<Bob24> starz: sudo nvidia-xconfig says bad command
<WalloO> starz, right, I didn't thought about it... :)
<t_> "fsck.ext2: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda
<t_> Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?
<t_> "
<viperserv2> anyone know how to convert hard raid here?
<Bob24> starz: should i reboot first?
<MrWizeGuy> it's been too long since i practiced spanish, i'm a bit slow
<WalloO> t_: it's necessary to run it at start, or run it from your ubuntu live CD
<WalloO> MrWizeGuy, I'm worst than you, I mix english and german when I try to speak spanish... Too bad... :)
<MrWizeGuy> lol
<MrWizeGuy> well i was really good at one point
<MrWizeGuy> but it's been years
<Bob24> starz: should i reboot first?
<WalloO> MrWizeGuy, I 've never been good... Anyway, I'm worst now...
<prodigel> hi all. anyone experienced in configuring mythtv? it's moving kinda slow ...
<srizz> where can i find and install for beryl
<WalloO> prodigel, I may be? you want to do what?
<Amaranth> srizz: You don't want beryl, it is dead
<MrWizeGuy> srizz, it's compiz-fusion now
<s_spiff> srizz: beryl? its dead dude.
<WalloO> srizz, beryl = compiz-fusion install compiz fusion. however it'S installed by default in ubuntu
<Amaranth> srizz: if you have ubuntu 7.10 or 8.04 you have compiz with the compiz-fusion addons though
<srizz> i had it before i don't want an upgrade
<starz> Bob24, sorry
<starz> had to reboot another server
<Bob24> starz: thats fine
<starz> sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<starz> what happens when you do that?
<srizz> eh well how do i get compiz
<WalloO> srizz, beryl is dead. beryl is now compiz-fusion...
<Amaranth> srizz: What version of ubuntu are you using?
<prodigel> WalloO: I've installed it last night, firstly both backend and frontend on the same pc. Made it work but I don't have control(like switching channels) and it moves slow, even get buffer underun sound errors. Later I've installed frontend an another pc and there I had control but no sound
<srizz> 8.04
<Bob24> starz: it says it already has it, no update.
<starz> bob when you type: nvidia and push tab button twice what do you see?
<starz> nvidia-bug-report.sh  nvidia-settings       nvidia-xconfig        <<== thats what i get
<WalloO> prodigel, what is the hardware of your backend+frontend?
<srizz> amaranth: will it be in synaptic
<WalloO> prodigel, it looks like your CPU is too slow
<connor> Hello everyone
<prodigel> my backend computer
<s_spiff> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<starz> hiiiiii connor !
<WalloO> prodigel, yes
<Amaranth> srizz: The version of ubuntu you are using?
<prodigel> WalloO: my backend computer: 512 Ram, 2 Ghz
<philsf> Hi, I applied the following change in poppler debian/control  ( http://pastebin.ca/1052362 ) hoping to replace libpoppler2 with libpoppler3, but got the error in http://pastebin.ca/1052363. What did I do wrong?
<Amaranth> srizz: System->About Ubuntu
<prodigel> WalloO: ubuntu 8.04
<srizz> amaranth: no will compiz be there
<connor> whats grub  error 17 and 25
<Bob24> starz: i dont get nvidia-config
<connor> im helping out someone
<connor> Where can i find a list of grub errors?
<Amaranth> srizz: That depends on what version you are using
<WalloO> prodigel, is your tv card working correctly with tvtime?
<srizz> amaranth: 8.04
<Amaranth> srizz: If you are not using Ubuntu 7.10 or 8.04 I cannot recommend using compiz
<Amaranth> srizz: Oh, then it is installed and enabled by default
<Amaranth> srizz: You should already be using it
<prodigel> WalloO: donno what tvtime is but xawtv knows to use it
<srizz> amaranth: how do i make it do that cool ass 3D cube thing
<afallenhope> lol.. I just made my own IRC client
<afallenhope> it's basic that's all that matters
<afallenhope> lol
<WalloO> prodigel, tvtime is the best software to watch TV. you may give it a try. However, your problem seems strange
<adante> hi, is there a way to find out if a particular file is provided by a package?
<onats> how do i change the group of a directory and all files under it?
<adante> or what packages would provide a file?
<CorpseFeeder> how compatible exactly is the hardware in the laptops on this apge http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certification/list/?release=8.04%20LTS&category=Laptop ? I am thinking about getting a new laptop. If I were to get one of these "certified" models, would I still be facing the same problems of unsupported built-in devices?
<CorpseFeeder> *page
<WalloO> prodigel, is your card a mpeg2 one or a bt878 or something like that (your tv card)
<Amaranth> srizz: Install compizconfig-settings-manager from synaptic then go to System->Preferences->Advanced Desktop Effects
<Amaranth> srizz: You can enable the cube from in there. Also, check out the #compiz-fusion channel for more help with customizing your compiz settings
<afallenhope> If I typed sudo apt-get build-dep xchat how would I remove the things that were installed?
<Bob24> starz: i dont get nvidia-config, u ther?
<prodigel> WalloO: i think bt878, it's a leadtek 2000 xp deluxe something
<prodigel> WalloO: pretty old :D
<connor> afallenhope: you can go to synaptic to remove programs completely
<prodigel> WalloO: got it for euro 2008 from a friend :D
<Chrysalis> i have a permission problem with emptying trash, i used sudo rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/files/* but theres also a trashinfo folder, Is it safe to empty that too?
<prodigel> WalloO: and now I want more!
<eth01> heh
<afallenhope> con-man:  that's cool bud but I don't know what was installed
<afallenhope> connor**
<afallenhope> connor: that's cool bud but I don't know what was installed
<voyagi> I have some problems with my 3G-broadband, a Huawei E220. I try to use vodafone mobile connect driver for linux, but the problem is that the program does not find the USB modem, and I can't mount it like an USB-stick, but I can see it on lsusb
<WalloO> prodigel, your system may be slow if you try to record at the same time. Was it the case? Was your video posed before beeing slow?
<connor> afallenhope: what program are you talking about?
<starz> Bob24, you dont get nvidia-xconfig?
<srizz> amaranth: word
<starz> well then run sudo nvidia-settings
<prodigel> WalloO: I don't want to make it a super mythtv server, just to be able to watch tv from my lan, be it laptop, desk computer etc.
<Bob24> starz: thats right i dont
<BlueLagun2> For some reason my nvidia drivers are causing my computer to randomly reboot.  It took my a while to figure out what was causing the problem, but it stopped rebooting randomly when I downgraded to nvidia-glx (as opposed to nvidia-glx-new).  However, now desktop effects don't work and starting glx gears will reboot the computer
<prodigel> WalloO: If I can configure it to do the least cpu/memory usage I'm willing to
<BlueLagun2> Any ideas on how to fix this?
<bluebug_> starz: I can't make the development version of alsa driver.  it says "Please, run the configure script as first...",  but i did it.  curious to say, my sound card works when I login Ubuntu with the avobe solution posted on Ubuntu Forum.
<WalloO> prodigel, I just try to understand.
<afallenhope> connor: I'm not talking about any program. I'm talking about a command that was typed into the terminal. Please read before you assume. I was told to type: sudo apt-get build-dep xchat so that I could compile something. I was just imformed that there was a huge security vulnerability ... so I want to rever to the "stable" version
<WalloO> prodigel, the problem with sound with remote backend probably come from a misconfiguration.
<adante> hi, how can i find out what files a package would install?
<connor> afallenhope: sudo apt-get install xchat
<connor> or you could go to add/remove programs and install xchat from tehre
<connor> there*
<prodigel> WalloO: probably, can you help me with that
<CorpseFeeder> how compatible exactly is the hardware in the laptops on this page http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certification/list/?release=8.04%20LTS&category=Laptop ? I am thinking about getting a new laptop. If I were to get one of these "certified" models, would I still be facing the same problems of unsupported built-in devices? This one I am using has non-working bluetooth, SD card reader, TV out and IR port.
<prodigel> WalloO: ?
<WalloO> prodigel, the sound come from line in. And you have to configure mttv to record on line in (I think)
<afallenhope> Can I have someone that will actually READ what I type.
<Bob24> starz: ok i got a popup message saying. You do not appear to be using the nvidia X driver. please edit your X configuration file. And restart the x server.
<connor> afallenhope: i just helped you out
<afallenhope> connor: I'm asking HOW DO I REMOVE.... the build-dep
<afallenhope> not INSTALL
<connor> I don't know
<prodigel> WalloO: it is on line in
<afallenhope> ugh.
<starz> perfect
<bluebug_> startz:  after login, I have no sounds on my desktop.
<WalloO> prodigel, when you watch tv from a remote backend, does the sound go out from your backend computer?
<connor> What?
<starz> Bob24, in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf just replace nv with nvidia, save and reboot
<esperegu> anyone knows how to print an A3 on 2 A4's?
<prodigel> WalloO: I have a jack stereo cable coming from the tuner, and going in my backend computer line in
<WalloO> prodigel, when you watch tv from a remote fronckend, does the sound go out from your backend computer?
<afallenhope> starz: you think you can help? You wee the one that told me to type the command in the first place lol.
<WalloO> prodigel, when you watch tv from a remote frontend, does the sound go out from your backend computer?
<prodigel> WalloO: I'll test it in a few seconds ...
<Bob24> starz: ok 1 sec
<prodigel> WalloO: brb(have to switch it on)
<CorpseFeeder> sounds comes out from my backend sometimes.
<WalloO> prodigel, I know for the jack, and it'S probably because mythtv don't know where to record the sound from which explain why you don 't have sound
<Flynsarmy> I'm getting no sound in games. any ideas?
<viperserv2> anyone know how to convert hard raid here?
<starz> afallenhope, whats the problem
<adante> mok
<starz> afallenhope, tell you waht
<WalloO> My cpu is a 66°C is it normal?
<Bob24> starz: it has vesa in the boardname is this still ok
<starz> i'm bored, and i'll compile it with you i suppose.
<CorpseFeeder> is there a page anywhere which actually tells you what hardware does and does not work in these http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certification/list/?release=8.04%20LTS&category=Laptop ?
<starz> Bob24, you could call it "bob's bad boi" and that would be fine :)
<afallenhope> Okay you had me type the  sudo apt-get build-dep xchat so I did... I compiled Xchat. I was just informed the version is unstable. how do I remove the build-dep?
<yesudeep2> Inkscape takes a very long time to start.  What is wrong?
<yesudeep2> This is happening on all my machines.
<starz> CorpseFeeder, trying to find a specific piece of hardware ?
<afallenhope> starz: Okay you had me type the  sudo apt-get build-dep xchat so I did... I compiled Xchat. I was just informed the version is unstable. how do I remove the build-dep?
<yesudeep2> GIMP fires up pretty quickly.
<starz> lol
<afallenhope> sorry for typing it twice.. didn't put your name there
<starz> afallenhope, you need to make a list of what it installed to do so, and then uninstall each in one long line or so
<starz> sudo apt-get remove pkg pkg2 pkg4 etc
<starz> one sec
<CorpseFeeder> starz: I am just interested to know how compatible the listed laptops are....
<starz> afallenhope, join #flood
<afallenhope> starz  but I closed the temrinal
<WalloO> CorpseFeeder, if they are listed, it means everything works smoothly
<microwaver> Ok, this is the most general of questions, but does anyone felt that upgrading to Hardy slowed down your whole system?
<lordlimecat> anyone have any experience getting ventrilo 3.0 to work under ubuntu?
<WalloO> CorpseFeeder, and if you want to be sure, take a centrino.
<legend2440> afallenhope: build-dep installed the packages need to compile xchat. to uninstall open synaptic >file>history then click on latest date and you have to uninstall each one
<CorpseFeeder> WalloO: ok, thanks. Why a centrino?
<prodigel> WalloO: It's on my remote computer
<srizz> amaranth: no response from that channel, you know how to find the controls for compiz
<WalloO> CorpseFeeder, because it's well  known and well supported. in my opinion. I installed ubuntu on a LG centrino, and everything worked (worked better than with XP)
<lilywap> Hi, I've inherited a PC with Ubuntu 6.04 on and I want to upgrade to 8.04 but the update-manager isn't saying there's a new version available. I'm following the instructions on the site.
<WalloO> prodigel, your problem is that mythtv don't know where to record sound from. Maybe you should take a look at your tuner card configuration in the backend
<CorpseFeeder> WalloO: My current laptop uses Centrino, but it has lots of hardware which does not work in Ubuntu.
<bazhang> lilywap, install update-manager-core from dapper-updates
<prodigel> WalloO: I've just noticed that sound gets out on my server computer while runing frontend on my remote computer
<WalloO> CorpseFeeder, with XP, it was impossible to have the 2200 intel wireless card to support wpa2. With ubuntu it worked out of the box (out of the install)
<CorpseFeeder> WalloO: ...which is why I am thinking about getting a different laptop form that list
<prodigel> WalloO: but still there is delay/slow motion
<MrWizeGuy> i guess i'm the lucky one then, it all works, except the headphones and java (64 bit)
<bazhang> lilywap, assuming you mean 6.06 :)
<prodigel> WalloO: slow motion for sure. btw I'm using wlan if that matters
<lilywap> bazhang: Thanks, I'll have a look for that
<WalloO> prodigel, wireless lan is not good. Maybe wiuth good compression, wireless G may work, but usualy, it's not enough
<Bob24> starz: k done, sry bout the wait its just painfully slow with default drivers with VNC
<Bob24> starz: its just rebooting now
<prodigel> WalloO: divx movies work with wlan. If I manage to encode enough the movie will I get better results?
<prodigel> WalloO: I don't want to use it by wire. My entire home lan concept is based on wireless
<WalloO> CorpseFeeder, I think now, the only problem you may have with a laptop, id with wireless lan or bluetooth. Just check the chip used for that and look if it's supported by linux
<Ad84> hi all, how do i install a theme?
<bazhang> !themes | Ad84
<ubottu> Ad84: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<starz> Bob24, wb
<starz> ah
<Bob24> starz: just a sec
<WalloO> prodigel, divx yes, but your computer live-stream with less powerfull codec... So constraints are different. It has to compress a lot in real time. How many time does it takes to make a dual pass divx on your 2Ghz computer?
<prodigel> WalloO: never done such a thing(doesn't sound familiar at least)
<gordonjcp> prodigel: encoding video is much much more difficult than playback
<MrWizeGuy> Q:  why don't girls use linux................ A: it's as stubborn as they are
<pukeko> whats the path for audio cds that appear on desktop -- GRIP can't find it ?
<WalloO> prodigel, check your compression configuration on your backend, and lower the bitrate. Is your wlan a G one?
<prodigel> WalloO: usually works around 2MB/s
<hazysoni1> hi, trying to figure out how to enable 1024x768 res on a toshiba laptop... Anyone here who might know about it?
<MrWizeGuy> hazysoni1, have you installed your graphics drivers?
<WalloO> prodigel, change your compression and make your test
<hazysoni1> Yes, it's a trident driver, which says is installed from the package manager
<prodigel> WalloO: where do I change compression method?
<hazysoni1> but one or two web pages said something about using versa instead, which i don't know how to do
<lilywap> bazhang: yes sorry, 6.04 LTS
<starz> 6.06**
<lilywap> erm 6.06
<starz> ;)
<starz> i install a few of those each day lol
<Bob25> starz: ok do i still have to activate restricted drivers now?
<WalloO> Im please to announce you my computer didn't crash for one hour....
<starz> bob, you already installed the packages you can ignore all that
<starz> if you like you can peek and see if it shows you them
<WalloO> prodigel, mythtv-setup
<starz> system > administration > hardware drivers
<lilywap> anyhow - I just installed update-manager-core and ran update-manger again. the same thing happened (or didn't happen :) )
<CorpseFeeder> WalloO: This one I got now, the bluetooth, TV-out port, IR port, and SD card reader doesn't work. I get the feeling that no one is ever going to bother to add support for these in linux. There just doesn't seem to be any demand for these things to get supported in earlier laptop models.
<lilywap> The https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades page says it should ask if I want to upgrade but it isn't
<pukeko> when gutsy "mounts" an audio Cd on the desktop .. where is it actually mounted i cant see in under media or mnt -- i need the path
<Bob25> starz: ok cos when i try to enter the nvidia settings it gives me that same error box. You do not appear to be using the nvidia x driver. Or should i just use the xorg config for all the reso setup?
<lilywap> Should I force it with apt-get dist-upgrade or whatever?
<WalloO> CorpseFeeder, Hmmm... your unlucky man... What is this laptop?
<threexk> is the DVD decoder in ubuntu restricted extra legal?
<starz> Bob25,
<starz> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf |grep nvidia
<Ad84> it says to drag and drop file in gdm setup folder where is that?
<threexk> I didn't think you could have a DVD decoder legally without paying a licensing fee
<gordonjcp> threexk: yes, in most of the world
<Ad84> sorry setup tool
<gordonjcp> threexk: perhaps not in the US, but they don't matter ;-)
<MrWizeGuy> legal is....relative
<WalloO> threexk, you can, but in US you will go in jail.
<MrWizeGuy> is anything legal? i think they might pass a law against breathing soon
<prodigel> WalloO: I would like to do another test firstly: I want to see if on my backend server computer frontend can work ok. at least network is out of the context in this case, one less problem to worry
<WalloO> prodigel, I hope it could
<Bob25> starz: k it says nvidia
<MrWizeGuy> WalloO, that's gotta be a joke, nobody cares about dvd codecs, it's old technology
<Bob25> starz: thats when you told me to rename it isnt it?
<threexk> I'm in the US, so I won't install it
<WalloO> MrWizeGuy, right now yes, but when DVD jhon what at his trial, it was not the case
<threexk> thanks gordonjcp, WalloO
<lilywap> threexk: never mind! DVD playback is overrated! :)
<DistroJockey> Ad84: Goto  System - Preferences - Appearance  and drop the theme.tar.gz file on the window that you get
<Dr_willis_> threexk,  technically  i have payed for the license.. several 100 times over. :)
<CorpseFeeder> WalloO: It is a Toshiba Tecra S1. It has a really nice high-res screen too. :(
<threexk> is the MP3 decoder also illegal in the US?
<starz> bob yeah
<starz> hm
<starz> let me think for a bit
<cgentry72> can someone help me... I can get openoffice to load.. it shows the splash screen but thats it
<gordonjcp> threexk: no idea, I don't live in the US and could not be persuaded to even visit the place
<cgentry72> i've tried to uninstall and reinstall it but nothing
<lilywap> threexk: probably - but you get to play with guns so it's kinda fair :)
<cgentry72> threexk, I don't blame you there
<threexk> gordonjcp: same to your country, whichever European one it is
<Jowi> threexk, fluendo.com is the place if you're unsure.
<WalloO> I hate DVD companies... I've a lot of DVD from FRnace, with area2. Now I live in Canada. Officialy, I can't bring my DVD in Canada with me.. That's really stupid
<gordonjcp> threexk: ;-)
<Bob26> starz: sry i was disconnected
<hyphenated> WalloO: um.. every dvd player I've ever owned has had an "unlock" built into it
<Bob26> starz: thats when you told me to rename it isnt it? it shows Display: Nvidia
<hazysoni1> looking for advice to get my screen res fixed so that I'm not looking at a small box inside a larger lcd.... Editing xorg.conf seems to have no effect and "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" just sets everything back to defaults (same prob)
<Bob26> starz: thats when you told me to rename it isnt it? it shows Driver: Nvidia
<threexk> Jowi: thanks
<Ad84> that does not work
<starz> bob yeah
<WalloO> CorpseFeeder, I'm really sorry for you. Does this computer use ati or nvidia card?
<pukeko> when gusty "mounts" an audio cd on the desktop where is it actually mounted - i need the path
<Jowi> threexk, https://shop.fluendo.com has got both mp3 and other decoders.
<CorpseFeeder> WalloO: it uses an ATI card
<WalloO> hyphenated, I'm talking about the right and the law. Not about DVD lock. I use mythtv + projector for my dvd, so it's not a problem
<tv7497> bazhang: how do i know my system is 32 bit or 64
<starz> bob do you have anything nvidia in the system > administration area?
<Bob26> starz: im unable to use the nvidia settings i donno why
<threexk> Jowi: this site doesn't look legit
<ForsakenSoul> hey does someone know how can I set up a second clock to show a different timezona
<hazysoni1> any of you know where I should go to for help for this?
<ForsakenSoul> timezone*
<WalloO> CorpseFeeder, do you want a xorg.conf example to enable TV output?
<starz> threexk, what site
<Jowi> threedee, fluendo is well known
<MrWizeGuy> tv7497, did you install your ubuntu yourself?
<Jowi> threexk, , fluendo is well known
<tv7497> MrWizeGuy: yes sir long ago ....
<starz> ForsakenSoul, add a location in preferences on the clock..
<lilywap> OK, so update-manager doesn't work for upgrades - is there a log I can check?
<threexk> starz: shop.fluendo.com
<babo> what does this mail message mean ? is my server acting as a relay or not ?
<MrWizeGuy> oh ok, try installing a 64 bit app
<babo> Jun 21 04:39:24 ina postfix/qmgr[31045]: A2C69A4686: to=<daburkee78@park.funnel.revenuedirect.com.akadns.net>, relay=none, delay=151041, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: connect to park.funnel.revenuedirect.com.akadns.net[69.25.47.164]: Connection timed out)
<hyphenated> WalloO: well corporations obviously love the idea of regional pricing and artificially influence markets.. that's not news. the fact that they made it "legal" to operate that way also bothers me
<MrWizeGuy> if it works, you got 64
<ForsakenSoul> startz did that ... and it didn't chage
<starz> oh
<starz> threedee, i think they set that up for another distro
<starz> ive seen that spot before
<onats> anyone know what application i can use to get the status on the left side of this one: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2156/2485879661_cc2419421c_o.jpg
<Bob26> starz: yes, u mean like Nvidia X server settings?
<starz> Bob26, yeah
<starz> try it
<hazysoni1> Anyone know where I can ask for help on display driver for ubuntu?
<WalloO> hyphenated, you know, when I will bring back I DVD I bought several years ago, I may be arrested at customs and my dvd destroyed. But I bought it officialy. That's crasy
<ForsakenSoul> startz changed it ....
<starz> !ask | hazysoni1
<ubottu> hazysoni1: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<lore17> Hi, im trying to get wireless running on my macbook pro. I've installed the madwifi drivers but need help on how to bring my wireless interface up please
<anoliss> how do i make a script wait for me to press enter before proceeding?
<ForsakenSoul> ahh ... but it changed both of my clocks
<starz> !wireless | lore17
<ubottu> lore17: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<starz> lol
<tv7497> MrWizeGuy: sir arent there any command in terminal to check for 64 bit or 32
<hyphenated> WalloO: hah. i brought back about 100 dvds from indonesia to new zealand, and at customs, the guy was looking through them, didn't do anything
<starz> lore they peeps in here need more information - what kinda network, what kinda security, and what kinda hardware, and which distro version
<Bob26> starz: i get an error when i open it but can still enter it. it says You do not appear to be using the nvidia x driver.
<hyphenated> (they were looking for "illegal" content ie XXX stuff, not being piracy police)
<starz> Bob26, good thats a start
<CorpseFeeder> WalloO: yeah, sure. Why? Do you think you can make mine work?
<Jowi> anoliss, read -sn 1 (this waits for one keypress)
<lilywap> ooh - I gotta go - kitchen on fire!
<hyphenated> the customs guy even teased me about some of the chick flicks that I'd brought back for my friends :-)
<WalloO> hyphenated, it's not the same area number indonesia and new zealand?
<starz> Bob26, click on x server display configuration and make the screen size correct to what you want.then save to x configuration file button, and dont merge, just replace
<anoliss> ty
<Az> anyone else reverted back to Gutsy? ... ive just about given up on trying to fix sound problems in hardy, apart from sound issues my desktop is perfect :(
<hazysoni1> k. My screen only allows 800x600 but it's a 1024x768 (laptop) display. It shows up as a smaller box with a black border around it. I can't figure out how to enable the full screen. I've tried editing /etc/X11/xorg.config with no luck.
<lore17> im running xubuntu on a macbook pro, just installed yesterday. Im very new to linux in general. as for security i just installed the seurity updates
<starz> then open a terminal and do: sudo modprobe nvidia and tell me if you get any errors so far
<Bob26> starz: i had that error before as well though. Before i installed the nvidia-legacy
<starz> Bob26, dont worry about it
<hyphenated> WalloO: nope. NZ is region 4, Indonesia is region 3
<Bob26> starz: ok ill try 1 sec
<ozkelligirl> hi all
<WalloO> CorpseFeeder, I had a ati card plugged on a TV. I can provide you my xorg.conf file if it can help you. But you have to enable ati proprietary driver. Did you try ati video configuration software?
<Jowi> anolis, if you wish to record the keypress you can do something similar to this: read -sn 1 KEYPRESS; echo $KEYPRESS
<WalloO> hyphenated, I hope i will have no issue
<ozkelligirl> hello hello hello
<hazysoni1> it says "not used in xorg.config"
<Az> quick survey... dapper / gutsy / hardy... which one are you running??
<hazysoni1> hardy
<ozkelligirl> what is the best site for down loading programs for ubuntu?
<IndoRama> gutsy
<WalloO> back... xchat is not stable... :)
<Ademan> hey firefox likes to hog my sound, anyone familiar with this?
<hazysoni1> ﻿My screen only allows 800x600 but it's a 1024x768 (laptop) display. It shows up as a smaller box with a black border around it. I can't figure out how to enable the full screen. I've tried editing /etc/X11/xorg.config  to add other resolutions with no luck. Anyone know about this?? Help appreciated.
<Jowi> ozkelligirl, use the package manager. there are already a lot of programs available at one place.
<Az> so thats 1 for hardy, 1 for gutsy... anyone else?? :)
<Lunar_Lamp> ozkelligirl: you don't usually need to have a "site" for downloading programs for ubuntu, you can just go to applications>add/remove and search there :-)
<Jowi> !synaptic | ozkelligirl
<ubottu> ozkelligirl: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Az> busy in here today
<starz> WalloO, says who
<starz> and which version?
<starz> mine is rock solid
<Az> starz - what are you running?
<starz> i just compiled 2.8.6 here at work
<WalloO> CorpseFeeder, are you here?
<starz> and whatever's in the repos at home
<starz> and i run around 70 channels on 7-8 networks
<ozkelligirl> can someone help me?
<MrWizeGuy> ozkelligirl, what do you need help with?
<MrWizeGuy> i can try
<pukeko> how can i cure this "Reading package lists... Done Segmentation faulty tree... 0%" ?
<WalloO> ozkelligirl, ask your question first.
<starz> http://b0at.tx0.org/xchat/addons/scripts/  <--- vert unoirtabt
<ozkelligirl> what site is best for down loads for ubuntu?
<CorpseFeeder> WalloO: no. I was away feeding my cats.
<starz> ozkelligirl, you mean to update your packages?
<raboof> heh, the ubuntu wiki as 'Debugging sound problems' and 'Sound troubleshooting' pages which don't link to each other
<MrWizeGuy> one sec ozkelligirl i have it bookmarked
<ozkelligirl> yes
<WalloO> CorpseFeeder, do you see my dcc send?
<Flannel> ozkelligirl: None.  Use the repositories.  Browse them with synaptic
<MrWizeGuy> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<WalloO> ozkelligirl, depends on where you are.
<hazysoni1> no takers? Ideas where I can find help?
<starz> !mirrors
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<starz> hm
<ozkelligirl> thanks Mr
<MrWizeGuy> it's best to install things with the package manager or with synaptic ozkelligirl but you can install things from that site
<WalloO> ozkelligirl, take a server near you
<ozkelligirl> ok
<starz> there's a list somewhere of repos ozkelligirl that are official, i would post in the forums asking ok?
<starz> www.ubuntuforums.org
<CorpseFeeder> WalloO: can you send it again now?
<Flannel> ozkelligirl: Read the wiki link that ubottu gave you about synaptic.
<Flannel> starz: !mirrors has it
<Bob26> starz: ok i tested it out, the screens coming out ok now, but before when it was working the text was clearer and it wasnt too bright. i also get a blur line on top of the video when i play them.
<hazysoni1> tnx starz
<WalloO> CorpseFeeder, do you see the new dcc send?
<ozkelligirl> thanks all
<CorpseFeeder> WalloO: I see it. it says "waiting for transfer to begin"
 * MrWizeGuy is amazed that a girl uses linux and very impressed
<Flannel> MrWizeGuy: There are plenty of women using Linux, don't be so naive.
<WalloO> CorpseFeeder, wait, I will put it on a web site
<MrWizeGuy> i guess it's just around here
<MrWizeGuy> i've told several how cool it was and i think their eyes almost rolled all the way back into their heads
<MrWizeGuy> needless to say, they weren't interested
<starz> Bob26, its a starting point
<CorpseFeeder> WalloO: I don't think DCC send is working in Pidgin
<Dr_willis_> My wife uses Linux... but its just her using Vmware, to run windows98, so i can easially run  her 98 'setup' on various machines.
<starz> now you can play with fonts, and cleartype or wahtever
<CorpseFeeder> I will install XChat
<starz> but it _IS_ using the nvidia now correct?
<WalloO> CorpseFeeder, use xchat, it's better for irc
<raboof> doesn't the information at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems belong at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ instead?
<starz> CorpseFeeder, pidgin is not that great for irc lol
<Bob26> starz: yeh i think so
<MrWizeGuy> that's cool, wish i had a girl that was geek enough to use linux
<Flannel> raboof: Yes.
<starz> MrWizeGuy, lol...
<Bob26> starz: its not very easy on the eyes though
<BlueLagun2> Hmm, by PCI Express graphics card was giving me problems so I decided to remove it and use the onboard graphics instead
<elky> MrWizeGuy, i've told numerous guys how cool linux is and had the same reaction. it's certainly *not* a gender induced reaction
<BlueLagun2> However, now X won't start
<BlueLagun2> Is there away for it to autodetect the graphics driver again?
<MrWizeGuy> hmmm, guess it's different by area
<BlueLagun2> The LiveCD detects the driver
<CorpseFeeder> Should I download the XChat-Gnome front end too?
<Kitu> how to install konqueror flash plugin  ?
<Kitu> please
<Lunar_Lamp> CorpseFeeder: no, xchat-gnome is a totally different application (which many consider inferior)
<WalloO> CorpseFeeder, I prefer the normal xchat, not the gnome frontend.
<raboof> Flannel: hrm, it contains a comment saying #### do not move or rename as the Ubuntu Bug Control team uses this page extensively ####
<CorpseFeeder> ok. PLain Xchat is what I normally use anyway.
<Flannel> raboof: Alright, then there must be some special circumstances.  There *is* an audio page in h.u.c
<Flannel> !audio | raboof
<ubottu> raboof: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<raboof> Flannel: yes, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<lore17> when I run iwconfig the only interfaces that show up are lo and eth0, how do I go about bringng up my wireless interface?
<starz> Kitu, typically that would be a #kubuntu thing
<Kitu> ok
<WalloO> lore17, use network manager applet
<raboof> ubottu: actually, alsa doesn't work - it freezes any application that tries to make a sound though it
<ubottu> raboof: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<threexk> Jowi: you're right, Fluendo is legit.  Thanks for recommending them!  I'm going to use their free MP3 decoder
<raboof> ow :)
<Euphorysne_Eiren> ubotto: is a bot?
<prodigel> WalloO: back. I'm running frontend on my backend machine and it's still slow, also I cannot see controls. left and right arrow seems to work but up/down(for channel switching) have no action
<Baltazaar> ubotto is a bot
<Baltazaar> It is the oracle
<tenX> haha
<tenX> yeah
<Baltazaar> !ubotto
<ubottu> Factoid ubotto not found
<Euphorysne_Eiren> good one!
 * SageLord sighs
<SageLord> It would seem Grub has lost my Vista partition on its menu... could someone help me get it back?
<CorpseFeeder> quick question - can someone remind me how to set xchat to automatically identify me to nickserv when I log in to freenode?
<BlueLagun2> How do I redetect that graphics card in X?
<Baltazaar> Oh... Thought it was a nightmare, but now it comes back to me... I'm being forced over to RHEL Desktop by company policy, for development... My Ubuntu does the job just as well... Stupid.
<BlueLagun2> I took out my old one and now X won't start
<raboof> ok, so https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems should describe how to file sound bugs, and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting should help you troubleshoot your problem yourself
<Baltazaar> same tools :0
<raboof> and they should link to each other
<MrWizeGuy> CorpseFeeder, you can just go to servers and edit, add your nick and password there
<BlueLagun2> *the graphics card
<Flannel> SageLord: standard windows entry: title; root[noverify] hdx,x; makeactive; chainloader +1
<raboof> does that sound reasonable?
<MrWizeGuy> network list more specifically
<SageLord> Flannel - How do I find out which HDX its on?
<mario69> Hello there, just want to report a regression in Hardy. On Dell Latitude D820 it is now NOT possible to switch between LCD and CRT output (Fn+CRT/LCD key combination).
<troxor> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<CorpseFeeder> MrWizeGuy, ah.. thanks
<Flannel> SageLord: `sudo fdisk -l` (that's an L) will list partitions, check for an NTFS one.  And, also, (hdx,y) is the actual syntax.  parenthesis around the whole bit
<jowy> how can i set a different port for a server in xchat?
<SageLord> Flames - Thanks
<asmo[B]> troxor: are you looking for nvidia drivers?
<golb23> I just woke up, and noticed my pc had shut down, I want to know why, how do I locate the reason as to why it shut down?
<Dr_willis_> golb23,  thunderstorms? power failure? :) those wont get logged.
<Mo0oSaH> gnubie: could be overheating?
<Dr_willis_> golb23,  in my house this week. its been the grandson pushing buttons on the   pc when no ones looking.
<MrWizeGuy> Jowi,  you go to network list, edit on the server you want to change, then hit edit on the comand where it has the server and the /8001 or whatever it has
<MrWizeGuy> jowy, *
<tenX> Dr_willis_: hi *kneeling down*
<golb23> Dr_willis_: lol nah no thunder storms or any kids near my setup :), I hope he didnt cause any severe damage with sudo ;)
<CorpseFeeder> Does anyone here have a  Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] or know where to find proprietary drivers for same?
<Dr_willis_> tenX,  Rise Phesant! :)
<jowy> k, thanks, and how can i set my identd?
<golb23> so anyone know where you can locate error messags, since my pc shut it self down for no reason when I woke up?
<MrWizeGuy> identd?
<tenX> jowy: edit /etc/xinetd.conf?
<asmo[B]> CorpseFeeder: have you tried using envyng?
<CorpseFeeder> asmo[B], using what? Is that a type of deodorant?
<nisalome> i would like to ask something
<asmo[B]> for installing ATI drivers
<MrWizeGuy> i loved envyng
<MrWizeGuy> it was great, installed my friend's ati drivers really well
<BlueLagun2> Anyone know how to redetect my graphics card?
<akhil_> I am not able to install pidgin 2.4 on my Ubuntu 7.10. It asks for a GLIB package which i have installed.
<MrWizeGuy> BlueLagun2, is it an ati or nvidia?
<CorpseFeeder> asmo[B], ok - where do I acquire this envy thingy from?
<MrWizeGuy> if so, envyng is great
<onats> i can't seem to change the them of my desktop. where do i go to do that?
<MrWizeGuy> it's under system, preferences onats
<onats> appearance?
<akhil_> I am not able to install pidgin 2.4 on my Ubuntu 7.10. It asks for a GLIB package which i have installed. Anyone??
<asmo[B]> CorpseFeeder:  sudo apt-get install envyng-core envyng-gtk
<onats> what's a GDM theme? where do i install my downloaded theme?
<FD_F> Hello i update to ubuntu 8 hardy on laptop R60e and Wifi not work anyone can help ? , thanks
<akhil_> I had a similar problem installing Princeton wordnet
<MrWizeGuy> yes appearance, sorry didn't see it
<asmo[B]> CorpseFeeder: http://www.albertomilone.com/envyngfaq.html#A
<MrWizeGuy> onats, that's how you change the theme, but where do you find new ones?
<MrWizeGuy> is it gnomelook.org?
<onats> yes
<onats> that's where i am looking
<CorpseFeeder> asmo[B], thank you. I will go see what it does... and how completely and utterly it can break my system ;)
<CorpseFeeder> bye
<Baltazaar> art.gnome.org, is a starting point
<onats> what about the buttons? how do i install them automaticallty?
<Baltazaar> onats: comes with the theme packs
<Baltazaar> install gnome-art, and it does things for you automatically... download, preview, etc...
<creature> Hello. What's the name of the restricted drivers program? The executable?
<onats> it comes with the theme packs, but how do i install it?
<julian2495322> Hey everyone. My IT guy worked on my laptop today and now my hard disk only reads 40gb instead of 80gb. how can i fix this?
<Baltazaar> jockey-gtk
<CorpseFeeder> asmo[B], it appears envyng won't work with my ATI card
<Baltazaar> creature: jockey-gtk
<Baltazaar> /usr/bin/jockey-gtk
<asmo[B]> oh :\
<asmo[B]> shitty
<Bob24> starz: k thanks ill see how it goes
<MrWizeGuy> julian2495322, it sounds like it might have been partitioned, did you check all the partitions?
<creature> Baltazaar: That's great, thanks.
<maui> can someone advice me on what to do if there is an interface mssing?
<asmo[B]> CorpseFeeder: sorry man, that's all I've got... still just learning myself
<Knightly88> Anyone have a suggestion for a good FTP program? Thanks.
<maui> my board does have 2 gigabit ports but all i get is eth0 :(
<Baltazaar> maui: like what kind of interface?
<maui> something like eth1 ;)
<Az> julian - or maybe he put in a Smaller new drive :p
<Knightly88> hey Maui... you in Maui?
<tenX> Knightly88: i used to stick to gftp - on my gentoo installation it keeps crashing though :(
<Baltazaar> maui: on the same nic?
<maui> its an s3210shlx server board
<MrWizeGuy> nice one Az, hope not though lol
<maui> now i am in germany ;)
<maui> dont know if its actually the same nic, both are mobo lan ports
<tenX> maui: where exactly?
<maui> aachen
<Knightly88> funny... I'm actually on Maui ;)
<CorpseFeeder> asmo[B], yeah.. it just says "your card is supported by the legacy driver" then immediately after it says "your card is not supported by the legacy driver" - it seems to be retarded.
<tenX> maui: ah :) took part in security course at rwth last year
<Baltazaar> maui: what happens if you plug in to port 2, does it live?
<maui> yes it does lighten up the port on my switch
<maui> tenX: cool, i am studying cs at rwth
<julian2495322> thats what I think too. I have some "unnallocated space"
<tenX> maui: cs? counterstrike?
<maui> computer science
<MrWizeGuy> are you looking at gparted julian2495322 ?
<julian2495322> no. Linux Reader
<Baltazaar> and ifconfig still just lists eth1, maui?
<Baltazaar> eth0
<maui> jep just eth0
<MrWizeGuy> i'm not familiar
<jimcooncat> is there a visual program to throttle bandwidth of individual apps?
<maui> jep just eth0 /etc/network/interfaces
<Silex> is there a place that provides packages with the newest versions of softwares?
<jimcooncat> I'm tired of flash hogging the connection
<Silex> some kind of HEAD repository :)
<julian2495322> i know what i have to do
<julian2495322> thanks for your help
<troxor> asmo[B]: nah, just forgot the link.. thanks though :)
<unop> Silex, you could do what is done in debian and backport packages from intrepid to hardy - add the source repos for intrepid to sources.list and compile the new versions of packages you need
<Az> julian - sudo fdisk -l
<rothchild> hi I'm trying to set up twinview with my nvidia 5200fx how do I get the screen the right shape and size out of the svideo which I have plugged in to my tv?
<Silex> unop: ok, will look into that
<Silex> my package should show up on packages.ubuntu.com tho right?
<Silex> (for intreptid)
<Silex> s/pt/p/
<unop> Silex, only if you have added the intrepid deb-src repos tho
<thyko> whats the best optical disc writting software right now?
<rothchild> the nvidia xservers tool appears to only be marginly useful (although I might just not be using it right! ;-)
<Silex> unop: no, I mean http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Silex> there's a search
<Silex> I try to find a package for ghc6 for 6.8.3, there's only 6.8.2
<thyko> anyone?
<unop> Silex, and even then, intrepid's source repos might not contain bleeding edge versions of packages .. in that case you could compile from the actual maintainers tarball, but intrepid's source has a higher chance of working right/properly
<akhil_> I am not able to install pidgin 2.4 on my Ubuntu 7.10. It asks for a GLIB package which i have installed. Anyone??
<unop> Silex, right, http://packages.ubuntu.com/ should have them if they are available for intrepid
<Silex> unop: okay that's what I thought... thanks
<Silex> it's a shame no 3rd party repo is there with bleeding edge packages
<thyko> anyone write cds here?
<unop> Silex, there are the ubuntu PPA repos which private individuals maintain .. you might find some newer compiled binaries there
<thyko> :/
<greenland> Hello
<tenX> greenland: hi
<Silex> unop: will look, thanks
<greenland> sTevo
<greenland> Çäðàâåé
<sTeVo> zdr
<sTeVo> ;d
<greenland> ïèøè ñ ÁÃ áóêâè
<sTeVo>  çàùî
<sTeVo> ;ä
<greenland> ìè äà ãè äðàçíèì
<greenland> åüîîîî
<sTeVo> õàõà
<greenland> òúïàöè
<greenland> õàõàõàõàõà
<greenland> èäèîòè
<greenland> ìàëîóìíèöè
<Flannel> !bg
<ubottu> опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<JustinChuTw> Hello ... I am new to Ubuntu and hope that someone can help me with the following problem.  Every so often, when I start Ubuntu 8.04, the computer stops functioning after the desktop and both the Panels at the top and bottom of the screen appear.  The "User Name" and the Clock which should appear on the right side of the top Panel next to the "Shut Down" icon is missing and nothing happens when clicking on "Applications", "Places", 
<greenland> ñòåâî
<sTeVo> äà
<greenland> êâî ïðàÿò òåç âå
<sTeVo> ïîêàçâàò íè ÷å èìà êàíàë çà áúëãàðè
<sTeVo> ;ä
<sTeVo> õàõàõà
<greenland> èìà ëè ÁÚËÃÀÐÈ
<greenland> åõîîîîîîîîîîî
<Flannel> sTeVo, greenland, please keep this channel english only
<greenland> íå ìîæå
<greenland> õúõúõú
<unop> greenland, what language are you speaking? maybe we can help direct you to the right channel for your language
<greenland> äàé ìàëêî íà åíãëèø äà ãîîâèì
<sTeVo> [Flannel] please eat my penis
<sTeVo> ;d
<Flannel> !ops | sTeVo
<ubottu> sTeVo: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<greenland> We speak Bulgarian
<greenland> Can i help you ???
<Flannel> greenland: #ubuntu-bg
<greenland> are you a superman ?
<starz> yes
<starz> super stupid :>
<greenland> :|
<Starbucks> Hey everyone
<unop> !ot
<unop> hey
<starz> yeh?
<Starbucks> Guys do any of you mind if I ask a few questions about ubuntu please?
<greenland> please
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<starz> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<greenland> don't ban stevo
<thyko> Starbucks: bring it
<greenland> pleae unban stevo
<greenland> please unban stevo
<WalloO> Starbucks, this is a help forum. Nobody can ask for help.
<elky> greenland, starz, please keep this channel clear for support questions
<Flannel> greenland: take it to #ubuntu-ops
<Starbucks> ok
<starz> greenland, thats what happens when you use !ops too much and lightly
<greenland> what a fuck ?
<WalloO> Starbucks, ask your question first.....
<starz> elky, i'm not even close to offtopic, chill.
<Starbucks> Well im considering duel booting Ubuntu with vista its downloading at the moment, I just want to knonw the benefits I will gain/lose with Ubuntu please.
<julio_neto> =/
<julio_neto> Starbucks, A lot of things.
<starz> Starbucks, you can certainly dual boot. it will probably run much faster, and quite frankly compiz-fusion is way better than aero.
<julio_neto> Starbucks, what do you do with your computer?
<Starbucks> ?
<WalloO> Starbucks, hmmmm... personnaly, I've both ubuntu and vista, and I used vista only for games I can't run on ubuntu using wine.
<starz> there are far fewer viruses, and the popup that asks for permission to do things actually only comes up at a reasonable pace.
<Starbucks> Play games like Wurm online (java I think) and runescape and crysis and things but also for general use like school work.
<elky> starz, 'super stupid' was rather offtopic.
<julio_neto> Starbucks, hmmm
<Starbucks> ok so I should duel boot then wallo0?
<akhil_> I am not able to install pidgin 2.4 on my Ubuntu 7.10. It asks for a GLIB package which i have installed. Anyone??
<Mo0oSaH> Starbucks: imho, you should always dual boot if you have to ask that question
<WalloO> Starbucks, I use vista for crysis. all the rest, even playin Counter-strike source work with linux
<starz> elky, i was answering a question, and we  both know that the occational line here and there means nothing. as i was refering to myself i wasnt breaking any of the 'traditions' or whatnot, and it was perfectly family ok / work safe. chill.
<Starnestommy> akhil_: how are you trying to install it?
<WalloO> Starbucks, ho. I forgot to say i use vista to configure my Harmony remote.
<tenX> Starbucks: using debian/ubuntu you have easy remote access guaranteed considering the latest security flaws
<akhil_> Starnestommy, compling its source..
<babo> when i set my mail server to forward mail from my domain to my email address, the mail server fills the Reply-To: header with an obsolete email address ...
<Starbucks> wallo0 ok
<Starnestommy> akhil_: did you get the right -dev packages for glib?
<starz> tenX, actually running a simple update kills the ssh flaws.
<Sandrone> ciao sandrone vi saluta
<WalloO> Starbucks, yes, dualboot is a good solution
<greenland> sTeVo hello
<Flannel> !prevu | akhil_
<ubottu> akhil_: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<tenX> starz: of course, but it was a true desaster :(
<Sandrone> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<akhil_> Starnestommy, Yes.. i installed libglib-dev
<Starbucks> Are there any benefits to having a duel boot however instead of just vista
<Flannel> !it | Sandrone
<ubottu> Sandrone: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<starz> tenX, not that bad actually, you would be surprised how few systems i saw get effected by that.
<Starnestommy> akhil_: what about libglib2.0-dev?
<Starbucks> Also I love the dreamscene feature on vista is there this feature on ubuntu please?
<starz> Flannel, u chill with that buttonz too
<WalloO> Starbucks, I use two disk one big for ubuntu and a smaller for Vista. When ubuntu run, I stop the vista disk to make my system noiseless
<starz> oh nvm i read it wrong.... sowwie
<starz> Starbucks, i quad boot.
<Sandrone> sorry
<WalloO> Starbucks, what is dreamscene?
<Starbucks> wallo0 oh ok well I only have one disc so I think thats not going to be much of a problem
<Sandrone> bye bood proseguiment
<starz> hardy/gnome, xp, vista, hardy/kde4
<akhil_> Starnestommy, I am installing that now
<Starbucks> dreamscene is a video for the background
<Sandrone> i non speeak inglish
<Seras_Ubuntu> Hey, I'm a bit new to Ubuntu, and I've a quick question. I've got a USB thumb drive. Now, I'd delted all the files on it, my windows machine will read it as empty, but Ubuntu is still seeing it as full (no files) am I supposed to do somthing other than just delete the files?
<tenX> starz: i didnt actually check any all of my the twenty systmes i was responsible for but recreated keys for ssh and espcecially ovpn
<Flannel> Sandrone: /join #ubuntu-it
<Knightly88> Anyone have a suggestion for a good FTP program?
<wols_> !it | sanity
<ubottu> sanity: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<WalloO> Starbucks, hmmm don't know... just a second...
<starz> tenX, i work at a datacenter.... about 7k systems... a third affected.....
<tenX> heaven knows your mother lies!
<akhil_> Starnestommy, Well now ./configure asks for GTK dev packages..
<Starbucks> wallo0 ok
<Mo0oSaH> Ubuntu runs significantly hotter on my computer than Vista, are there any measurements I could take to cool it down a bit?
<wols_> akhil_: pidgin is in ubuntu
<starz> akhil_, what are you tryuing to comiple?
<tenX> starz: but did you check for the systems being affected?
<JustinChuTw> Hello, everybody.  I am new to Ubuntu and hope that someone can help me with this problem that I am having once every so often.  Sometimes when I start Ubuntu 8.04, the computer freezes (stops functioning) after the desktop and both the Panels at the top and bottom of the screen appear.  The "User Name" and the Clock which should appear on the right side of the top Panel next to the "Shut Down" icon is missing and nothing happens wh
<Starnestommy> akhil_: did you install libgtk2.0-dev?
<starz> tenX, yeah
<akhil_> starz, pidgin
<Starbucks> Im just asking because at the moment im not seeing much of a need for ubuntu I just was interested if it gave any benefits to vista other than security..
<tenX> starz: how?
<wols_> Mo0oSaH: dunno if it's in ubuntu but powertop could be a way
<starz> akhil_, is there some special feature you need?
<starz> tenX, we have a forensic's team
<akhil_> Starnestommy, no i guess. I did not know the package name..
<wols_> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.4.1-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 505 kB, installed size 1856 kB
<tenX> starz: and what did they do?
<starz> akhil_, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pidgin pidgin-otr
<starz> tenX, couple mitm's was about it
<WalloO> Starbucks, take a look at that: http://youtube.com/watch?v=E4Fbk52Mk1w
<druggy_> any idea on how to uninstall white cursors in ubuntu? im running already custom xinitrc, but that one still puzzles me
<starz> i would say i see centos owned much more.
<akhil_> starz, I am compiling the source as it is now. Though i thought i'd make some changes.
<starz> though it was quite a hassle updating certs.
<starz> akhil_, then: sudo apt-get build-dep pidgin
<Mo0oSaH> wols_: that looks interesting, will check it out
<wols_> akhil_: then use the ubuntu source package
<Flannel> Starbucks: It'll run faster, quite a few people find it more productive, etc.  You get automatic updates of all of your software at the push of a button, a vast catalog of software to choose from (and install safely, again, at the touch of a button)
<akhil_> starz, What does that do?
<tenX> starz: being aware of the incompleteness of tools i preferred recreating any keys and certs..
<starz> akhil_, gets you everything you need to compile it. wols_ there is very trusty ;)
<Flannel> akhil_: Check out prevu, it'll grab the version from Hardy (or intrepid) and compile it into a personal deb for you (it, and any libs you may need)
<akhil_> Flannel, Thanks
<dalhoom> hey guys, need help with nvidia and Hardy real bad!!
<starz> tenX, yes - and i'm sure many had to get 'recertified' from the ca- people
<wols_> starz: if he compiles from source he has a program outside the package management. that's bad. especially when there is no need for it
<Starbucks> wallo0 ok flannel: ok well Ill try it out and see if I like it
<gordonjcp> !ask | dalhoom
<ubottu> dalhoom: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<starz> hi dalhoom
<julio_neto> where can I find a guide for new users? A guide about soft open-source and things like it?
<tenX> starz: i sell linux as a security plus and got disappointed in a way customers couldnt even estimate
<starz> wols_, thats why i asked why he was doing so -
<WalloO> Starbucks, in fact, with ubuntu, there are a lot of very useful free software you can't find for vista, and you can do many good things very easily
<Flannel> julio_neto: https://help.ubuntu.com/
<starz> tenX, agreed.
<Starbucks> wallo0 cube! :)
<Mo0oSaH> Starbucks: like Flannel said, best thing I love about Ubuntu is the free software!  Theres a 106 page long thread on ubuntuforums.org where people are just talking about cool software they use that others might not know of
<julio_neto> Flames, are you sure
<starz> but tenX blame #debian not #ubuntu
<julio_neto> ?
<Starbucks> really?
<wols_> starz: so was i. but he insisted on compiling and a few changes. in whcih case: ubuntu source package
<tenX> starz: it was an overkill
<Flannel> julio_neto: Thats a guide for new users, yes.
<WalloO> Starbucks, and there are many other things.... watch the whole video
<tenX> starz: a desaster :(
<starz> wols_, there's always svn... :P just depends on how bleeding edge one wants to go.
<Starbucks> do all the things I see on that video wallo0 come with ubuntu?!
<Knightly88> I have LFTP installed on my Ubuntu System however I can't find any files to open the program... anyone know of the link/file name? or does this program run in the terminal?
<starz> wols_, i do xchat, mplayer, vlc, from scratch, the rest from repos
<WalloO> Starbucks, yes... If you like to learn things, this is pretty cool. The more you will understand linux, the more you will understand Windows
<starz> oh and ffmpeg and x264
<Mo0oSaH> Starbucks: either they come with it or you can get them easily at no cost guaranteed!
<rubydiamond> hi ppl
<dalhoom> ok, the message ' your screen and graphics card could not be detected correctly' keeps poping every time I reboot, and I get low resolution and no desktop effects
<starz> wols_, frankly someone should port ports over to ubuntu. i want ebuilds.
<Mo0oSaH> Starbucks: well it depends on how you define easily
<Mo0oSaH> lol
<wols_> starz: it would go against the design, intent and purpose of ubuntu
<starz> dalhoom, which card model do you have exactly?
<starz> wols_, and it would go right with choice.
<Starbucks> I didn't say easily at all did I?!
<wols_> it might work for debian but only might
<dalhoom> geforce go 7400
<Mo0oSaH> Starbucks: I did :)
<Starbucks> :P Sounds good though I like the cube effect...will it all work with my hardware?
<Starbucks> Mo0o oh ok :P
<Flannel> starz: There are other distros that have similar goals, you may wish to look into them
<wols_> dalhoom: what videodriver?
<WalloO> Starbucks, yes, in fact, unbuntu include thousand of software you can install from a single interface. this is conpiz-fusion. It'S installed by default, but you need to enable extra effect in the configuration panel, and install compiz-manager to finetune. But everything is done from ubuntu software manager. don't have to look around on several web sites
<starz> Flannel, been there, spun that. i want the best of both worlds.
<Starbucks> wallo0 can I disable certain features I don't want...?
<dalhoom> glx-new I guess
<Starbucks> wallo0 ok
<wols_> dalhoom: that's no driver
<Jambon> hello. I've been having this issue. See when I switch resolution up from 1024.768 the top panel won't go over to the edge of the screen. It only goes over 1024 pixels and the rest is dead space. this quirk would be ok, if it didn't wreak havoc with the video players. totem shows only black until you drag the window past the end of the panel, and vlc won't fullscreen properly
<Starbucks> wallo0 so its pretty simple to use then
<wols_> and if you "guess" you don't even know
<WalloO> Starbucks, you can configure everything, that'S fun.
<WalloO> Starbucks, for example, my desktop look like a macosx one, but I can make it look like vista, etc...
<starz> Jambon, you are on vga connection?
<Starbucks> wallo0 cool!
<dalhoom> sorry, nvidia-glx-new
<Jambon> starz: I believe so
<generic> hi all any one works on opensc and openct
<generic> ?
<WalloO> Starbucks, yes, simple, and on ubuntu website forum, you will find the answer to 99% of your questions
<Rocko> yay :) i got my vnc working from my Windows machine to my ubntu machine
<Rocko> :P
<Starbucks> So tell me...Could I have aero looking window panes and then have the cube effect and things and the other effects like wobbly windows aswell then?
<Jambon> starz: yes, actually.
<starz> Jambon, xrandr |grep current
<jmazaredo> is it safe to change smtp banner to whatever word or sentence?
<WalloO> Starbucks, at the beginning, you will have to look at what software you like and do what you want, but after that, it works smoothly.
<Jambon> starz: Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1280 x 864, maximum 1280 x 1200
<Starbucks> wallo0 ok cool...and what is this wine program you were talking about? Does it run windows programs?
<the-herby> does anyone know why the fonts:/// location isnt working in hardy gnome?
<dalhoom> everything was working fine in gutsy, after hardy upgrade it got missed up
<WalloO> Starbucks, my girlfriend knows nothing about computers. I set an account on my linux box for her, and she never asked me a question.
<rubydiamond> dalhoom: what happened
<starz> dalhoom, i'm not very familiar with that card
<rubydiamond> I just installed gutsy on my work machine
<Starbucks> wallo0 so its pretty simple to learn then?
<julio_neto> Starbucks, do me a favor, please. Start tipping my name and press TAB key. After press enter.
<starz> Jambon, do the resolution thing, and tell me what refresh are you at?
<dalhoom> it came with dells laptop xps m1210
<Starbucks> julio_neto
<starz> and also Jambon does it give you a drop down to change refresh rate
<Starbucks> ooo nice :)
<Jambon> starz: though in preferences the screen resolution manager says I'm at 1152x864@75hz
<WalloO> Starbucks, wine allows you to run windows programs in linux like word, counter-strike, etc...
<Starbucks> WalloO: So I could run my games then?
<Flannel> Starbucks: Depends on the game
<starz> Jambon, try messing with preferences screen resolution
<julio_neto> Starbucks, do it when you wanna talk directly to somebody
<Starbucks> Flannel: Well like the sims games and spore and things?
<dalhoom> does it have anything to do with the kernel type or sth?
<Jambon> starz: just the resolution or refresh rate too?
<WalloO> Starbucks, not all games, but some of them yes... for more information, look at www.winehq.org, there is a software compâtibility list
<starz> dalhoom, sth ?
<Starbucks> julio_neto: Yeah ok trying to now :)
<starz> Jambon, all of that
<Starbucks> WalloO: ok
<starz> and compair if it matches to what xrandr is telling you
<julio_neto> Starbucks, perfect
<dalhoom> headers and stuff, I'm a newbie to linux
<starz> dalhoom, uname -a
<Starbucks> julio_neto: Im getting quite excited about my new operating system xD and is it always going to be free by the way?
<WalloO> Starbucks, most of the time, the problem with games is the "copy protection" which doesn't work perfectely with wine
<eraldo> wasn't there a shortcut for ls -<list dirs before files>
<dalhoom> Linux sami-laptop 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Jun 4 16:35:01 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Starbucks> WalloO: Ahhh ok...
<anto>  /join #zftalk
<WalloO> Starbucks, it's double free... free of charge and free like open (open source)
<julio_neto> Starbucks, I think so
<Starbucks> WalloO: Are there any games like the sims on linux then? I presume you have games made for linux right?
<Starbucks> WalloO: Nice one
<julio_neto> Starbucks, Ubuntu is free, always will be.
<starz> anto, you can get the / to show by using two of them:
<julio_neto> thus like Linux
<starz> /something goes here
<Starbucks> julio_neto:Cool
<Jambon> starz: I only have one option at 1152 (75Hz) and 1280(60hz). in both the top bar only goes 1024 over then stops. restarting or making new bars doesn't change this behavior
<elky> Starbucks, linux has been free and free for longer than the live of most people in this channel
<anto> starz, i was changing channel
<LinuxHelp> What are the rules for the non-free repository? Does the program have to have source code available to be included?
<starz> Jambon, what video card/drivers?
<Starbucks> elky: :O cool so it will never be charged for?
<starz> anto, oh, lol
<WalloO> Starbucks, there are several games. You will find a list in the software install interface, but games is not the best thing for linux. However, you have Quake3 clone games (openarena)
<julio_neto> elky, isn't  would be better say will be free for ever?
<starz> !free
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<Mo0oSaH> LinuxHelp: I think non-free means that the source code is not available
<dbmoodb_> elky: when was linux never free ?
<Starbucks> WalloO: Howcome there not the best for linux?
<Rocko> How do i kill the vncviewer session that is connected to my ubuntu machine ?
<dalhoom> in the upgrade process it asked me if I wanted to keep the old one (2.6.22.15) and I did, but changed to this new because I thought this may be the cause of the problem
<elky> dbmoodb_, when was mount everest not the tallest mountain?
<StooJ> I need some advice on where to look for help. My gran is struggling with her computer these days because of poor eyesight. I'd like to work on some kind of high-visibility uber-simple gnome desktop and let her use that. Anyone know where I should go to find help?
<starz> Mo0oSaH, see above free link.. free as in speach, and free as in beer.
<Starbucks> WalloO: Will java games like runescape and wurmonline work with ubuntu?
<dbmoodb_> elky: those are not equal
<starz> StooJ, your in luck
<dbmoodb_> linux to my knowledge was always been free
<starz> gran is using gnome ?
<Mo0oSaH> starz: yes...
<dalhoom> tried to use envy but did not work either
<StooJ> starz - not yet, but she will be
<Starbucks> WalloO I really must go get some breakfast in a minute I will continue this conversation afterwards if you still online :) thanks for all your help by the way.
<starz> Mo0oSaH, and typically yeah
<WalloO> Starbucks, yes. You can install java 5 and java 6 from sun
<dbmoodb_> except before its release perhaps
<starz> StooJ, in the repository's accessable via add/remove or synaptic are high contrast themes.
<Starbucks> wallo: Will it be installed automatically when I install ubuntu? :S
<Jambon> starz: ati mobility 9200.
<starz> also right click on desktop, do change desktop background, click on font tab, go advanced, and change dpi as needed
<WalloO> Starbucks, no, but you can install it from the software manager called synaptic
<starz> Jambon, might be you need a better driver.
<starz> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dalhoom> and I downloaded the new driver from nvidia site and complied it, but it failed because the gcc 4.1 is not compatible with gcc 4.2
<Ven]n> whats the default text editor in ubuntu? gedit?
<Starbucks> two last questions open to anyone is will my 8500GT work with the graphics there...1GB ram...and is there a good search feature like windows has?
<Ven]n> xfce uses mousepad
<WalloO> Starbucks, this is synaptic: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Starnestommy> Ven]n: I think ubuntu's default is gedit
<dbmoodb_> Starbucks: yes trackerd is good
<StooJ> starz - yep, been looking at them but it's not really what I'm wanting.
<Starbucks> WalloO: Synaptic right ill remeber that thanks :)
<Ven]n> Starnestommy: ok.. i just found it a bit heavy
<glick> hey whats the difference between hybernate and standby on laptops?
<WalloO> Starbucks, yes for all. I use a 8800GT and it works pretty well... :)
<StooJ> starz - it's a start, but I'm thinking more along the lines of bigger icons, bigger fonts for tooltips etc etc
<Mo0oSaH> glick: hibernate saves the contents of memory to hard drive and powers off completely.  Standby just puts your system in low power state
<WalloO> Starbucks, just enable nvidia driver when ubuntu will talk you about that.
<Starbucks> WalloO: Pretty well? So it might not work that good then?
<Starbucks> WalloO: ok
<dbmoodb_> glick: one powers the computer down and turns off minus keeping things in ram, the other saves what was in ram to the disk and then turns off. there is also the option on linux to suspend to both.
<starz> StooJ, also turn down resolution i suppose,..
<WalloO> Starbucks, there is no reason. I use my 8800GT with dual screen... It works perfectely
<glick> Mo0oSaH, does it maintain network connections in standby?
<dalhoom> anyone?
<Starbucks> Well I must be off for a bit now guys thanks for all your help WalloO especially :). See you later.
<glick> like IM
<dbmoodb_> s2both will produce a suspend like state and if your powerruns really low mean you keep your data
<Starbucks> WalloO: Alright thanks :) bye for now
<julio_neto> glick, normally don't
<dbmoodb_> glick: no ... those things are turned off
<Mo0oSaH> glick: your network goes off from what I understand
<Starbucks> 28% and counting :P
<starz> StooJ, dpi does do that
<Kitu> hello
<Kitu> WTF ?
<Mo0oSaH> glick: the entire purpose of standby is to save power when you're not using your computer
<starz> StooJ, i just tested all the way to 140dpi
<dalhoom> anyone knows how to fix the nvidia drivers problem after upgrade to hardy?
<Kitu> http://www.kenzooz.com/up/Capture-1.png
<starz> Kitar88, dont do w t eff they ban here.. bit trigger happy
<dbmoodb_> dalhoom: install the package for it ?
<WalloO> dalhoom, which problem?
<Kitu> http://www.kenzooz.com/up/konqueror%20(kon%20=%20stupid%20in%20french).png
<Rocko> How do i kill the vncviewer session that is connected to my ubuntu machine ?
<StooJ> starz - smeg! That's a brilliant idea!
<Igramul> Kitu, missing flash plugin?
<Kitu> Why nobody answer me ?
<dalhoom> when I enable the restricted drivers and reboot, a message pops up before logging in saying cannot detect card and screen correctly
<starz> Kitar88, working fine here.
<Kitu> Igramul, missing non ...
<AsesiN> kvoo
<Kitu> no*
<AsesiN> ima li balgari tuka be
<AsesiN> ?
<AsesiN> !
<starz> StooJ, glad i could help ;)
<GetReady> aSESIN
<starz> also StooJ try installing gnome-art - some themes let you change the colors so you can get more color contrast if desired
<StooJ> Now to find out how to make the icons larger :)
<GetReady> Asesin ima
<Jambon> starz: as for the binary drivers, are you sure a 9200 falls under that need?
<Jambon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Kitu> Igramul, http://rafb.net/p/4rzLR220.html <- for youtube and on the website i have the same message that capture-1.png, my precedent link
<starz> Jambon, i'm not sure at all.
<Jambon> oh
<starz> Jambon, try #ati
<Guest19627> r
<CorpseFeeder> how do I restore my video drivers to normal after f***ing about in envyng?
<Igramul> Kitu, sorry - no idea.
<orphean> CorpseFeeder: uninstall in envy then reinstall the card driver from the repo.
<Kitu> Igramul, nobdy have idea ...
<Kitu> :(
<Igramul> Kitu, firefox?
<CorpseFeeder> orphean, how do I find the correct driver? My card is a  ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000]
<Kitu> no kon kerror
<Kitu> i have firefox, but i must test my site on different browsers
<WalloO> Kitu, use wine and install internet explorer
<Kitu> LOL
<kenny> nothing inside my windows shares on workgroup inside my ubuntu even my windows computer already have the permission of full sharing folder. anyone?
<d3v1lk1nG> eii
<d3v1lk1nG> Na maika ti putkata e kato patladjan i klitora se vla4i po zemqta i mravkite go lazqt.
<tenX> kenny: even if you're dead, shares are user dependent
<Kitu> WalloO, IE is not exactly the same browser
<kenny> tenx, i'm very new. don understand
<orphean> CorpseFeeder: xserver-xorg-driver-radeon for the foss driver or xorg-driver-fglrx for the binary.
<tenX> kenny: me neither
<LinuxHelp> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntustory/licensing I read this, and the way I understand it, the restricted component allows the inclusion of closed-source freeware. How would I add my application to the restricted component?
<Kitu> but kon kerror is more compatible for IE7 webpage
<WalloO> Kitu, I just saw your message about your need to test your site with another browser than firefox. I expected it was IE
<Kitu> IE7 optimized webpages*
<tenX> Kitu: wow
<Kitu> WalloO, my problem is konqueror
<tenX> Kitu: what what that look like
<WalloO> LinuxHelp, ask ubuntu company
<tenX> Kitu: s/what/would
<WalloO> Kitu, install it
<Kitu> tenX, ?
<LinuxHelp> WalloO, Oh, so there's no web-based application form?
<Kitu> tenX, you can help me ?
<tenX> Kitu: on what?
<Kitu> WalloO, install what ?
<WalloO> LinuxHelp, I don't know. PArtners softwares are very few, so... maybe try to contact them
<Kitu> tenX, konqueror flash plugin does'nt works
<Kitu> http://rafb.net/p/4rzLR220.html
<WalloO> Kitu, Konqeror... where is the problem?
<tenX> Kitu: it doesnt work or isnt installed?
<kenny> well, i on my ubuntu machine but when i try to go to workgroup i cannot see the share file on windows machine but when i on windows machine  network i able to see the sharing  from my ubuntu, i have try whole afternoon but still unable to make it, anyone?
<Kitu> tenX, does'nt works ...
<tenX> Kitu: dont use konqueror as a internet browser but i guess you'll have to create a fitting symbolic link or direct copy within the specified directory
<Kitu> kiki@kiki-desktop:~$ ls -l /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<Kitu> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 8115888 2008-05-31 12:15 /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<tenX> Kitu: (of the flash plugin)
<Kitu> and
<starz> LinuxHelp, try in #debian
<Kitu> tenX, in configure konqueror ....
<Solaris444> I remembered my root password! paise the unix gods!
<starz> they should be able to tell you the submittal and review process.
<Solaris444> thanks to all who tried to help earlier
<Kitu> i scan to active it
<starz> however most individuals/companies run their own repo for at least a while. or have packages premade on their site, etc.
<Kitu> tenX, i have added in konqueror plugin conf : /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/
<Kitu> and i have scanned
<tenX> Kitu: scanned?
<Kitu> scan for new plugins
<tenX> Kitu: wow is that a konqueror option?
<tenX> Kitu: scan around?
<Kitu> and in plugin list tab i have flashplayer-nonfree
<tenX> Kitu: sounds good to me
<Kitu> ?
<MrWizeGuy1983> does anyone know when the 64 bit plugin for java is coming out?
<tenX> Kitu: as i mentioned, i dont use that browser
<tenX> Kitu: sry
<Kitu> i don't understand you
<starz> libflashsupport see if thats in Kitu
<Kitu> oh ok
<tenX> Kitu: nobody does
<MrWizeGuy1983> is there a viable workaround for java?
<MrWizeGuy1983> i love 64 bit ubuntu, but would be nice to be able to use java on firefox
<tenX> MrWizeGuy1983: a workaround?
<MrWizeGuy1983> a third party plugin that's over 98% compatible
<starz> arg
<tenX> MrWizeGuy1983: been on every party and havent met that dude
<starz> brb gotta go check on server ~_~
<Boopop> Can someone kindly point me to a guide on how to auto-mount hfs+ partitions on hardy?
<MrWizeGuy1983> tenx i think i missed a joke
<starz> Boopop, on boot?
<starz> http://www.google.co.uk/custom?q=auto-mount+hfs%2B+partitions+on+hardy&sa=Search&client=pub-2070091971271392&forid=1&cof=GALT%3A%23008000%3BGL%3A1%3BDIV%3A%23336699%3BVLC%3A663399%3BAH%3Acenter%3BBGC%3AFFFFFF%3BLBGC%3A336699%3BALC%3A0000FF%3BLC%3A0000FF%3BT%3A000000%3BGFNT%3A0000FF%3BGIMP%3A0000FF%3BFORID%3A1
<tenX> MrWizeGuy1983: gimme another chance
<Boopop> Oh...lol
<Boopop> thanks :)
<echo_mirage> is there a simple editor with syntax highlighting for x86 assembler code?  gedit doesn't have it.
<Igramul> echo_mirage, have You checked jedit?
<echo_mirage> Igramul: no. thanks. i try it
<beewee> hi! how can I change the path to the default folders (like ~/Music etc.)?
<sanity> !etiquette
<ubottu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<SyncMaster213> Does anyone know of the program called Capture 'n Convert
<SyncMaster213> I can't seem to find it via Google
<rubydiamond> how do I upgrade my firefox to FF3 on ubuntu 7.10
<blumm> hi
<blumm> how can i setup nautilus to always view all files in 67% size instead of 100% ?
<sanity> SyncMaster213: Does it exist?  (and not exist on google)
<SyncMaster213> Does anyone know of the program called Capture 'n Convert
<sanity> !Repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<gordonjcp> SyncMaster213: no
<gordonjcp> SyncMaster213: What exactly are you trying to do?
<starz> http://www.google.co.uk/custom?q=Capture+'n+Convert&sa=Search&client=pub-2070091971271392&forid=1&cof=GALT%3A%23008000%3BGL%3A1%3BDIV%3A%23336699%3BVLC%3A663399%3BAH%3Acenter%3BBGC%3AFFFFFF%3BLBGC%3A336699%3BALC%3A0000FF%3BLC%3A0000FF%3BT%3A000000%3BGFNT%3A0000FF%3BGIMP%3A0000FF%3BFORID%3A1 @ SyncMaster213
<CorpseFeeder> Help! I uninstalled the non-working envyng driver... now my screen res is locked at 640x480. How do I make it restore the driver originally used when Ubuntu was installed?
<starz> [03:56] <orphean> CorpseFeeder: uninstall in envy then reinstall the card driver from the repo.
<orphean> blumm: Open a nautilus window then go to Edit->Preferences  In the 'Views' tab change Default Zoom Level under Icon View Defaults to 67%
<SyncMaster213> starz that post on ubuntuforums was started by me - it doesn't reveal the location of the file
<SyncMaster213> starz but thank you anyway
<gordonjcp> CorpseFeeder: you're going to need a young priest and an old priest, and maybe some candles
<gordonjcp> SyncMaster213: What exactly are you trying to do?
<gordonjcp> SyncMaster213: or, to put it another way, rather than focusing on trying to find a specific app to solve a problem, how about describing the problem you're trying to solve?
<SyncMaster213> gordonjcp: I'm trying to download videos from youtube - I've used several tools that I don't like and I used to have Capture 'n Convert
<orphean> blumm: actually i lied. apparently that box doesn't have 67%. sigh
<SyncMaster213> gordonjcp: I know it's on sourceforge but I can't seem to find it
<CorpseFeeder> starz orphean : I don't know where the original driver from the repo is. I searched ATI radeon and installed the thing which came up, and that is what locked my res to 640x480
<blumm> orphean: :D
<SyncMaster213> gordonjcp: it was a great tool
<blumm> orphean: theres 75% and 50%
<SyncMaster213> gordonjcp: I'm aware of all the other tools that you can find via google like converttube so please don't post them
<gordonjcp> SyncMaster213: there is absolutely nothing called "Capture 'n Convert" on sf.net
<gordonjcp> SyncMaster213: are you sure you've got the right name?
<blumm> orphean: 50% is better too, thanks
<Tallken> SyncMaster213: LOL, you can always grab the video at your /tmp ;)
<SyncMaster213> gordonjcp: I can also pull the files from the firefox cache but I just liked the features and organisation of capture 'n convert
<orphean> blumm: i just checked in gconf and there's no way to make it be default for values other than those, so i'm glad you're happy w/ 50% :)
<orphean> CorpseFeeder: try the fglrx driver
<blumm> orphean: thanks
<blumm> in rhythmbox, how can i remove an album in the library? delete or right-click dont work?!
<gordonjcp> SyncMaster213: wouldn't be "youtubecatcher" would it?
<CorpseFeeder> orphean, ok.
<orphean> CorpseFeeder: xorg-driver-fglrx
<SyncMaster213> gordonjcp: I'll take a look at the program
<darius_> Hi, maybe somebody know how solve “cups-missing-filter” problem? I have this problem on my desktop with ubuntu 8.04 and canon pixma mp160 printer. On notebook with some version of ubuntu this printer work perfect, only one difference than desktop upgraded from 7.10, notebook have fresh install. Solution provided in forum with “sudo aa-complain cupsd” command doesn't help. Sorry for my english, this is not my native language :)
<SyncMaster213> gordonjcp: I've received several other options and suggestions but I just really liked the program and I re-imaged my lapper and didn't keep the program
<starz> ok i found it
<starz> SyncMaster213, think i got it
<Dr_willis_> darius,  i belive there are some cups ppd packages not installed by default. CHeck thepackage manager and install any that are not installed?
<SyncMaster213> gordonjcp: from the command prompt the program was executed by using the command "cac"
<gordonjcp> SyncMaster213: there's always something you foreget to back up
<gordonjcp> *forget
<SyncMaster213> gordonjcp: so true
<SyncMaster213> starz: where did you find it ?
<starz> sourceforge
<starz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5231456#post5231456
<SyncMaster213> starz: sec while I check that thread
<gordonjcp> starz: nice one
<starz> heh
<SyncMaster213> starz: FINALLY
<starz> gordonjcp, i dont normally go that far
<starz> but I WANT THE STAR
<gordonjcp> SyncMaster213: that is actually called "catch and convert", looks good
<starz> i dont think ihave any yet ;_;
<tenX> starz: the STAR?
<SyncMaster213> starz: I'll star you - I'm strAlan
<starz> tenX, clicky linky page one bottomish
<starz> lol
<gordonjcp> starz: neither do I but I'm just sitting here doing nothing else
<golb23> anyone know a site where you can store online text files, like good linux commands? like pastebin but it kinda stays forever
<starz> gordonjcp, and i'm at work
<tenX> starz: you are a star for yourself, thats for sure
<gordonjcp> starz: bummer, on a saturday/
<gordonjcp> ?
<starz> so now i wanna give it a try
<darkangel42> how do i get to another chat was told once before but do not remember
<starz> Sat Jun 21 04:26:08 PDT 2008
<jsnt_99> hi
<SyncMaster213> gordonjcp: please let this be a lesson to you to never speak in absolutes: "<gordonjcp> SyncMaster213: there is absolutely nothing called "Capture 'n Convert" on sf.net"
<starz> darkangel42, easiest way is to look in ~/.xchat2/xchatlogs
<darkangel42> thank you
<starz> if you have logging on then you can see the channels youve been to, otherwise you need to try a channel list, np
<DistroJockey> golb23: www.google.com/notebook   ?
<orphean> good call DistroJockey
<darkangel42> ~/.xchat2/xchatlogs
<darkangel42> ok
<DistroJockey> orphean: cheers :)
<darius_> Dr_willis, i try use some drivers mp150, on notebook it works, on desktop not, an desktop before upgrade printer worked
<SyncMaster213> starz: I starred you
<naught101> is there any way to download a streaming .asx file for offline viewing in ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> SyncMaster213: there wasn't - I was absolutely correct
<SyncMaster213> starz: Thank you so much :)
<linny> hey all does anyone know if its possible to telnet from ubuntu to a windows server if so how ?
<gordonjcp> SyncMaster213: it was called something else
<Dr_willis_> naught101,  theres some 'streamripper' tool ive used befor.
<orphean> linny: the windows server would need a telnet server installed.
<starz> lol thanx SyncMaster213 .. its all good.. i'm going to have to give that little bugger a run
<jsnt_99> i have problem with my key board configuration any body can help me
<orphean> linny: most likely what you want is ssh however... in which case it needs an ssh server installed ;)
<linny> it has but i get a protocol mismatch
<starz> jsnt_99, oh?
<blumm> orphean: is there any option in nautilus to set the view like in the active window?
<orphean> blumm: not quite sure what you mean
<naught101> Dr_willis_: for video as well?
<jsnt_99> hi
<blumm> orphean: i want to set all folders to 50% now but nautilus remembers my old 67% settings and i dont want to change it in every single folder
<starz> jsnt_99, if your in gnome try: system > preferences > keyboard preferences "layouts" tab
<Dr_willis_> naught101,  i used the tools to rip video from some shoutcast streams to play offline. I dont rember the name of the prog.
<naught101> ok
<jrib> blumm: edit preferences -> defaul zoom level   does not work?
<orphean> jrib: it works but nautilus remembers the settings on a per window basis. so new windows will come with the default.
<blumm> jrib: it does but when i go to a folder where i changed it before to 67% it wont change to 50%
<blumm> orphean: exactly
<orphean> blumm: i can't think of a good way other than deleting your nautilus settings folders.
<starz> DistroJockey, didnt know about that notebook one, genious
<IndoRama> which one you think is the coolest free game on Ununtu ?
<golb23> DistroJockey: yeah exactly like that but google doesnt support opera, so i cant write anything
<CorpseFeeder> orphean, that didn't work. I am still stuck in 640x480 mode
<jrib> orphean: oh, I see.  It is remembering the ones you changed, so you want to delete wherever it is storing that info?
<linny> in the email from the server company ssh is on port 22 on the windows server, how would i go about connecting to that from my ubuntu home machine ?
<DistroJockey> starz: heh, used it for ages, tis a nice one, cheers :)
<blumm> orphean: hmmm
<orphean> jrib: yeah that's it.
<Zanth_88> IndoRama: there are a lot of games for linux. depends on your tastes. FPS? RTS? etc.
<DistroJockey> golb23: ohh :(
<starz> here's one for you: did you know you could drag tabs from one instance of firefox to another?
<orphean> CorpseFeeder: try running sudo aticonfig --initial at a commandl ine.
<jrib> orphean: ~/.nautilus/metafiles/*
<IndoRama> RTS...any suggestions ?
<bo0ts> hi there
<CorpseFeeder> orphean, isn't there some way I can run the screen configuration thing again which originally set up the video card when I installed ubuntu?
<golb23> DistroJockey: appearntly they dont support konqueror either :/
<blumm> jrib: all in nautilus/metafiles/ can be deleted?
<Zanth_88> IndoRama: maybe Glest
<bo0ts> ive already postet a thread on the dell support forum. anybody willing to look into the issue with me?
<DistroJockey> golb23: Firefox works :)
<starz> ooo
<golb23> DistroJockey: yeah but let's just say I prefer opera ;(
<jrib> blumm: sure, move them instead of deleting them just in case you see something you missed later
<starz> DistroJockey, you should try that cac
<golb23> :P
<Zanth_88> or Globulation
<iCEifer> hello, when running kubuntu  I find that many apps stall by the window/app freezing  such as when audacious is launched to play a stream, a java applet is started,  etc...sometimes it recovers but not always, any ideas what might be causing this?
<bo0ts> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=836143
<blumm> jrib: ok thanks, will try that
<DistroJockey> blumm: what about changing the nautilus prefs using  gconf-editor  ?
<IndoRama> Zanth_88: Thanks, let me try it
<Zanth_88> you're welcome. good luck.
<blumm> DistroJockey: im not pro enough to edit (meaning: i dont know how to do that) :)
<DistroJockey> blumm: find it in  apps - nautilus - icon_view
<starz> iCEifer, first #kubuntu is th main channel for that..
<iCEifer> starz, oh, sorry....but I had the same issue with kubuntu as well :)
<iCEifer> starz, er, ubuntu I mean
<gcu> hi guys
<DistroJockey> blumm: not sure what are acceptable values are though
<blumm> DistroJockey: just checked and didnt find it
<Altecyrae> Herlo everyone
<gcu> hello altercyrae
<jrib> DistroJockey: that's the same thing exposed in edit -> preferences in nautilus though, so I'm not sure it will be any different.  No harm in trying though
<DistroJockey> blumm: gconf-editor  then browse to  apps  then  nautilus  ?
<gcu> distrojockey i need ya help buddy
<Altecyrae> Anyone have any good suggestions for replacements parts for XFCE4?  Panel, desktop, WM, etc?
<gcu> can ya help me out wid my prob
<DistroJockey> jrib: I was assuming gconf-editor would be a global setting *shrugs*
<blumm> DistroJockey: ah, got it
<DistroJockey> gcu: ask away, I'll see what I can do ;)
<orphean> DistroJockey: the acceptable values are strings mapped to the percentages in the ui. (small, large, smaller, etc). you can't set an arbitray percentage there and there's nothing in there that will solve blumm's current problem.
<DistroJockey> orphean: ahh, thanks for that :)
<|Dreams|> whats command to check disk space again
<|Dreams|> df is it
<danbhfive> du ?
<|Dreams|> yer its df
<orphean> |Dreams|: df -h is more readble
<|Dreams|> cheers
<patrikc> I installed VDR to latest ubuntu. I have problem that the vdr does not response to keyboard commands. I guess that the vdr is configured to use lirc by default but i dont know how to change this setting.
<blumm> jrib: i tried to remove metafils in .nautilus but it didnt change anything
<CorpseFeeder> orphean, I tried that.. the screen resolution is back to normal, but it is complaining about can't detect the hardware when it boots up. Also the hardware test thing fails to show the video test now.
<starz> iCEifer, try booting to livecd, install badblocks and check that, and do a memtest86+
<jrib> blumm: tried killing and restarting nautilus afterwards?
<iCEifer> starz, k, will do, thanks
<orphean> CorpseFeeder: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bigbrovar2> am making a custom ubuntu for the univeristy where i work
<piluex> anybody using ghc (haskell), I've a problem compiling an example
<bigbrovar2> www.aust-abuja.com
<CorpseFeeder> orphean, ok.
<bigbrovar2> www.aust-abuja.org *
<blumm> jrib: its all in 67% now - weird
<bjb1959> I had an auto upgrade on hardy heron last night which broke my xserver, probably something to do with the nvidia driver, but now all I get is 640X480 resolution and no compiz any ideas?
<bigbrovar2> the school use hardy heron on all their systems
<msingh`> samba is still broken
<msingh`> wtf?
<bigbrovar2> so i have been employed to administer them
<orphean> blumm: problem solved! ;)
<bigbrovar2> i need a good offline dictionary
<blumm> orphean: seems so even if i dont know why :)
<msingh`> a) i have to run smbpasswd all the time, b) i cant reliably share new directories or change permissions
<msingh`> ubuntu sucks
<bigbrovar2> cus am installing packages for the custom ubuntu
<darius_> bigbrovar2, try opendict
<JohnnyPea> when I can expect Ubuntu 8.041?
<bigbrovar2> ok
<bigbrovar2> is it in the repo
<adante> hi, can someone help me, i am trying to run gksudo nautilus as another user, but when i try to access a network share, it attempts to access [pwd]/smb:/host  -- where [pwd] is the pwd of where i gksudo'd nautilus from
<Dr_willis_> msingh`,  demand a refund? or file a bug report.
<msingh`> Dr_willis_: i am sure there is already one
<Dr_willis_> msingh`,  the issues ive been having 2ith samba are neither of those 2 issues you mention.
<msingh`>  Dr_willis_: wht issues are you having?
<clarezoe> hi, can anyone help? My "tomboy" crashes when I create new notebook, here's the terminal out put http://paste.ubuntu.com/21801/
<Dr_willis_> msingh`,  you might want to check the forums, there may be some bug/workaround info.  My issue is with gnome/kde file manager and smbfuse, not seeing the windows shares/network at all.
<Dr_willis_> msingh`,  but odly enough if i run smb4k - it can see/mount the windows shares fine.
<msingh`> Dr_willis_: i am having problems with sharing, not viewing shares
<Dr_willis_> msingh`,  Yep. Im having the exact opposite.    Windows can get to the linux machines fine.
<Knightly88> Anyone know how to get the "special" buttons on a mouse to work in Ubuntu? Like the forward and back and center buttons?
<msingh`> Dr_willis_: stupid hardy broken what worked perfectly in 7.10
<CorpseFeeder> orphean, it all appears to be back to normal now. Thanks.
<orphean> CorpseFeeder: whew :) stay away from envy! :)
<Muhammad_Saad> Hello, Can someone tell me how long it may take for Firefox 3 to be available for Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy?
<Dr_willis_> msingh`,  down with progress!
<CorpseFeeder> orphean, yeah. Seems my laptop hates it.
<rsk> Muhammad_Saad: it won't be in gutsy
<skal_> hey
<msingh`> Dr_willis_: i just want the losers who broke it to know they have broken it
<skal_> im on 8.04
<msingh`> Dr_willis_: where can i find them?
<skal_> msingh any doubts?
<orphean> Muhammad_Saad: never in the repos. if you want it you'll have to do so from outside the official repo tree.
<Dr_willis_> msingh`,  from what ive read in the forums - the issues are hard to track down.. But it seemed that using the older version of samba, fixed the problems.. but thats not a good 'fix'
<DistroJockey> Knightly88: I assume you are not using 8.04?
<skal_> i think slackware is good
<DistroJockey> Knightly88: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=712212
<Dr_willis_> msingh`,  oddly enouhg - my installs of Linux Mint (ubuntu variant) do NOT seem to have the problem.
<msingh`> Dr_willis_: for you? for me it's they decided to stop using the old way and switched to a new one which doesnt work. which is bloody frustrating for a user
<Dr_willis_> msingh`,  theres the new samba in the works also. :) wonder when it will be ready.
<happywithltsp> #ltsp
<msingh`> Dr_willis_: im sure this is not a samba problem -- this is a ubuntu problem and specifically a 8.04 problem because i never had any problems with 7.10
<Dr_willis_> msingh`,  from what ive read. (go check the forums if you want) it seems tobe somthing very hard to track down.    THeres  plenty of evidence there is a problem.. just no one can seem to track down what specifically is the issue.   I posted my info/specs/stuff to the forums to help out the others.. but ive not checked on the thread lately
<msingh`> Dr_willis_: the forums are no good unless someone is having the same exact problem as you and they are smart enough to leave enough clues to find that thread
<DistroJockey> msingh`, Dr_willis_ : what was the issue again?
<msingh`> DistroJockey: samba sharing is broken
<DistroJockey> msingh`: as in you use Connect to server ?
<Dr_willis_> msingh`,  guess ya jut give up then, or sit in here and rant all day.  I found quite a few threads on the topic.  and learnd a few things.
<Dr_willis_> Off to recheck the threads i bookmarked.
<msingh`> Dr_willis_: there is nothing i can do about it though except complain about a broken distro because this is a very important feature for pretty much any computer user
<jrib> msingh`: the comments in the bug for your issue is usually where you can get some answers
<msingh`> give me a link
<msingh`> it's not like i havent spend many hours of my life searching google already
<jrib> msingh`: you said you were sure one was filed.
<DistroJockey> msingh`: if you use connect to server, the link gets put in places and a blank window of the machine opens, then you need to click on the share in places and it works
<sharperguy> Anyone know if theres a fix/workaround for opengl windows flickering while running compiz-fusion (without turning it off)?
<blumm> how can i change user rights in gproftpd so uploaded stuff is accessible to the normal user?
<DistroJockey> msingh`: I believe it is a gnome-keyring issue
<jrib> msingh`: bugs.ubuntu.com
<msingh`> jrib: that's not helpful
<screenname57648> hello. How do you set the default action for when a dvd is inserted please?
<Dr_willis_> DistroJockey,  i was having my issues under kde, and fusesmb as well. :)
<Moodles> i was playing around removing useless things like openoffice, evolution etc, but when i rebooted i lost the top menu bar, the one that includes date/time/applications etc
<DistroJockey> Dr_willis_: ahh, fair enough.
<msingh`> why is it a keyring issue?
<jrib> msingh`: it is.  Search for your issue.  "samba sharing is broken" isn't a helpful description even if someone was willing to search for you
<DistroJockey> msingh`: something to do with the authentication I guess (but I could be wrong)
<msingh`> jrib: it is broken though!
<orphean> Moodles: make sure you didn't uninstall gnome-panel
<msingh`> sharing doesnt work -- what more can i say?
<Dr_willis_> DistroJockey,  of course im finding dozens of weird issues with samba, and whats really weird is that smb4k worked fine on hardy. and now i have some Linux Mint box's that are all working fine..
<Moodles> synaptic shows gnome-panel is still installed
<msingh`> http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=181
<jrib> msingh`: start with that then.  And compare the bug reports about broken sharing to your situation
<msingh`> that's the first hit on google. so i see more and more poeopel are having the same problem
<Dr_willis_> DistroJockey,  really got me confused  that smb4k worked.
<Moodles> ill try installing missing gnome-* ones
<msingh`> jrib: there is not much more to say. the silly ubuntu maintainer who broke iit nows needs to step up
<jrib> msingh`: open source is a two way street between users and developers.  I don't understand why you would prefer to rant instead of helping with the bug process
<orphean> Moodles: if its installed try hitting Alt-F2 and then running gnome-panel
<bjb1959> my xserver broke after an auto-upgrade last night. all I have is 640x480 resolution and dpkg-reconfigure doesn't work any ideas?
<orphean> Moodles: see what happens at least :)
<DistroJockey> Dr_willis_: Not looked into it much. I just connect to Windows shares. And even that doesn't work flawlessly.
<msingh`> jrib: how do you propose i help? it's been months since this bug came about
<jrib> msingh`: link me to the bug
<jrib> report
<msingh`> jrib: i pasted a link already
<Dr_willis_> DistroJockey,  yep. My issue seems to be more of a 'scan the network and it instantly times out' issue.  The windows boxs have no issues connecting to the linux machines
<jrib> msingh`: to the bug report?  Sorry, I didn't see it.  Can you link again?
<Moodles> ok i got the panel back
<sanity> Preventing bugs is down to the QA processes, and formalizing those processes?  IS the developer's job.
<msingh`> jrib: i dont know.
<bjb1959> my xserver broke after an auto-upgrade last night. all I have is 640x480 resolution and dpkg-reconfigure doesn't work any ideas?
<Moodles> orphean: if i reboot will gnome-panel load automatically?
<jrib> msingh`: this is my point.  The best place for you to get insight into your issue and to help in solving it is bugs.ubuntu.com
<msingh`> jrib: i'll have a look now
<orphean> Moodles: it should yes. if it doesn't then come back here.
<DistroJockey> Dr_willis_: ahh. I never use a scan network as I'm used to Browse Network in Windows with a very large Active Directory not working very well :)
<Dr_willis_> DistroJockey,  i normally used the smbfuse stuff.. but it started not working on me during beta. couldent even track down   good error messages to report.
<blumm> how can i change the accessibility of files being uploaded by another user on gproftpd?
<Moodles> i find webmin does a better job of administrating proftpd
<blumm> can anybody help me with gproftpd ?
<msingh`> jrib: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/235622
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235622 in ubuntu "Hardy does not really mount samba network shares" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lakeoftea> hey cheers X 100000 to the ubuntu project for making linux easy to install omg that might have been easier than windows to install for me
<msingh`> this is one of them, im sure there are others
<msingh`> actually nm, that one was just badly titled
<bjb1959> my xserver broke after an auto-upgrade last night. all I have is 640x480 resolution and dpkg-reconfigure doesn't work any ideas?
<Dr_willis_> msingh`,  i noticed that bug also and found it confuseing also... :) thats how the kde/gnome file managers work..
<msingh`> bjb1959: what drivers are you using?
<Moodles> bjb1959: did you reconfigure xserver-org package?
<rsl> morning.
<rsl> can someone tell me what user/group /var/log/apache2 should be by default?
<bjb1959> msingh the linux-restricted drivers that automatically install by kernel version
<doctorow> I used synaptic to install Firefox 3.0 on my Gutsy machine and all the UI text (dialog boxes, searchbar, location bar) shows up as little mushroom-shaped characters instead of roman/english ones. What did I do wrong?
<jrib> rsl: root/adm
<bjb1959> moodles, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg only reconfigured my mouse and keyboard. didn't ask about video card
<rsl> jrib: thanks.
<doctorow> I used synaptic to install Firefox 3.0 on my Gutsy machine and all the UI text (dialog boxes, searchbar, location bar) shows up as little mushroom-shaped characters instead of roman/english ones. What did I do wrong?
<Riotta> maybe it's your profile doctorow
<doctorow> Riotta: tell me more?
<bjb1959> msingh, moodles any ideas?
<Riotta> move it your profile in /home/yourusername/.mozilla/firefox to some backup directory and run firefox again doctorow
<msingh`> bjb1959: sorry i didnt catch your answer
<bjb1959> msingh, the linux-restircted drivers for the kernel installed
<msingh`> with the proprietary drivers it could be anything. sorry i cant help you
<doctorow> Riotta,
<gordonjcp> msingh`: with the free drivers it could also be anything
<gordonjcp> msingh`: particularly with nvidia
<doctorow> Riotta, I did that and when Ffox 3 relaunched the confirguration Ui was still all in bad characters
<msingh`> gordonjcp: true, atm i am stuck with VESA on one of my machines because there is no free driver and the nvidia one doesnt work
<Riotta> is english your native language ? or u use something more exotic maybe it's locales fault? bad localization or bug in them
<screenname57648> hello
<screenname57648> folks how do you skype on ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> msingh`: the nvidia free driver only supports vesa 640x480 anyway
<bjb1959> msingh, agree with gordonjcp. free drivers don't work with 3d. but the problem is I can't even get dpkg-reconfigure to install the nv driver
<gordonjcp> screenname57648: install skype, configure mike, phone people
<doctorow> Riotta, I'm a native English speaker, and the rest of my UI is in English
<screenname57648> what about ekiga
<Riotta> ok
<Riotta> well hmm :d
<Dmole> how do I run something as a different user (VLC from CRON)
<Dmole> ?
<msingh`> gordonjcp: hmm nope i've done higher reses with the nv driver before
<msingh`> Dmole: su - user
<screenname57648> does ekiga do the skype protocols?
<Riotta> what can I say maybe somehow the firefox package corrupted you using it from ubuntu repository or some other place ?
<Dr_willis_> Dmole,  running a gui app from cron, may not work very well.
<screenname57648> also, how do you do iTunes on ubuntu?
<Riotta> if it's corrupted go to synaptic and reinstall the firefox package
<doctorow> Riotta -- I tried reinstalling, no love!
<phdmybest> could not complier libpng.the system said:checking for zlibVersion in -lz... no
<phdmybest> configure: error: zlib not installed
<phdmybest> anybody could help?
<Jack_Sparrow> doctorow Just out of curiosity did you install FF3 off the web (non-reop version) prior to the one from synaptic
<Duesentrieb> hi all
<doctorow> Jack_Sparrow, no, using Synaptic
<nomopofomo> Jack_Sparrow, the perfect guy. I bet you know. Have you ever heard of anyone updating their motherboard firmware using a DOS emulator?
<bjb1959> so I get the feeling that no one knows how to help me?
<Riotta> doctorow: what window manager you use ?
<Riotta> gnome ?
<Jack_Sparrow> nomopofomo no on in their right mings
<Jack_Sparrow> minds
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry fingers not awake yet
<doctorow> Riotta, yes, Gnome
<Duesentrieb> when i use cron to automatically execute jobs, where will output/errors be logged? From server systems, i'm used to getting them per system mail, but ubuntu doesn't have an MTA installed per default.
<Duesentrieb> so, where do they go`?
<nomopofomo> Jack_Sparrow, haha... okay... so I should probably download FreeDOS and do it like that?
<Jack_Sparrow> nomopofomo Much better choice
<doctorow> Riotta, Also, the UI is HUGE -- all the buttons are GIGANTIC, as is the Googlebar, etc
<jsnt_99> qualcuno parla in italiano
<Riotta> ah
<Jack_Sparrow> nomopofomo flashing is so critical on timing you dont want anything os or vm in there that could disrupt it
<screenname57648> bye!
<Riotta> I think it could be a wrong dpi setting problem doctorow
<Jack_Sparrow> !it > jsnt_99
<doctorow> Riotta, but it seems like it's just in FFox 3, not in any other apps or the Gnome or FFox 2
<nomopofomo> Jack_Sparrow, thanks for the tip. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Riotta> doctorow: try what happen if you move entire .mozilla folder to another place and restart firefox
<Jack_Sparrow> doctorow the first thing I would do is save my bookmarks to a safe place
<orphean> like delicious heh
<Riotta> Jack_Sparrow: I said move not delete ;)
<doctorow> Riotta, same thing...
<Riotta> ok
<Riotta> doctorow: give me the answer of this command 'xdpyinfo | grep resolution'
<Jack_Sparrow> Riotta Understood..  but it is still a good idea before he does much of anything to save those
<doctorow> Oh shit. I just did mv .mozilla .mozilla.bak and relaunched, then did mv. mozilla.bak .mozilla and when Ffox 2 came backup, all my config/bookmarks were gone
<Dr_willis_> doctorow,  this is why  i like those web based bookmarking sites/extensions. :)
<insomninja> anybody know why using a sample proven to work xmonad.hc doesn't work for me in ubuntu? http://www.nopaste.com/p/aN73E1Oocb
<starz> insomninja, eh?
<doctorow> OK, well now I have bigger problems. I guess I need to go find my backup at the office.
<starz> more info please
<Jack_Sparrow> docgnome sorry buddy
<arthur> question? i tried to uninstall gyachi using sudo apt get remove gyachi and sudo apt get purge gyachi it removes the applacitions icon but when i reinstall it its like it was not removed? hoe do u compleatly remove an applacition?
<starz> arthur,
<lionsio> Эсть конить рускоязичний.
<lionsio> .
<lionsio> ?
<jrib> arthur: make sure you don't have settings in your ~
<Jack_Sparrow> !ru
<starz> sudo apt-get --purge remove <package>
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<starz> then when its removing it, it will give you errors usually
<starz> like
<cgentry72> does anyone know how to connect directly to router.. certain things like myspace are really slow
<starz> xxx folder not empty etc
<arthur> how do i look for the settings?
<starz> then you go there in terminal and look about
<arthur> ~ is the home dir?
<starz> arthur, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning jrib
<m1r> hello
<jrib> arthur: yes, they are usually in a hidden directory?
<starz> and some applications require restart of X or system
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: oh, you use the program?
<starz> like evolution.. that one's evil
<starz> cgentry72, absolutely
<arthur> look in my home dir or /home/ ?
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib the 12 step program.. no, I dont have a drinking problem.. What program?
<EvolElm0> yay
<EvolElm0> got wow working :D
<starz> cgentry72, in a terminal do ifconfig.
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: gyachi
<jrib> arthur: your HOME, show hidden files
<cgentry72> starz, ok
<starz> if your ip is say 192.168.1.101 then the gateway to the router is 192.168.1.1
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib no never used it..
<starz> Jack_Sparrow, ive no problem with my drinking ~_^
<starz> arthur, /home/$username
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib sorry for the joke.. Still trying to wake up here
<arthur> i found them. i think...lol
<cgentry72> starz, ok
<starz> yeah Jack_Sparrow look out for elky - one joke and yer OUTTAHERE ~_~
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<marlun> How can I stop Ubuntu from playing a song if I select it on the Desktop?
<sanity> ctrl-alt-backspace
<marlun> Right now it's playing a song that I selected and removed and I have no idea how to turn it off... :/
<rsk> http://www.sauerbraten.org/
<cgentry72> starz, then what
<rsk> is there any #ubuntu-games ?
<orphean> marlun: that will kill the xserver if you do that (ctrl-alt-backspace) be forwarned.
<starz> cgentry72, then you punch the gateway in firefox
<Jack_Sparrow> !games > rsk
<starz> Jack_Sparrow, |
<marlun> orphean: So I have to restart xserver for this? Thats not very good :)
<Jack_Sparrow> starz either work
<golb23> why cant we burn dvd9s in linux.............. it doesnt add up :( :(
<insomninja> starz, a very standard xmonad (tiling window manager) configuration file gives an error, that merely tells something went wrong when loading the file, but not what.
<starz> Jack_Sparrow, really?
<starz> !w32codecs > starz
<starz> oh
<starz> > is pm
<starz> quite nice
<cgentry72> starz, im sorry but where do i put this gateway in firefox
<starz> cgentry72, where you would a webpage
<cgentry72> starz, i get nothing when i do that
<sanity> marlun: bring up a terminal then type, sudo killall totem-audio-preview
<marlun> sanity: ah, thanks, thats better will test it next time it happends :)
<matt444> what is the best supported (debian) smtp server?
<starz> cgentry72, i'm going to /notice you a few things and in reply use /notice back
<orphean> matt444: i would say postfix but people get fairly vocal about their preference.
<matt444> orphean:  thanks
<matt444> orphean:  postfix can send directly from my computer?
<arthur> that worked had to remove the folder with all the configuration files in it...
<arthur> thanks
<m11> hello
<starz> !mail
<ubottu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<rubydiamond> how do I svn revert to particular revision number
<orphean> matt444: once it's setup, yep
<starz> huh
<J1> hey everyone, im not sure if im allowed to do this here. but i wanna give the ubuntu gaming world a boost with this simple idea and I could use some votes. please, if u have 1min spare time, visit http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/10140/  thanks!
<J1> this is not only for people who want to play on ubuntu, but in general for people who want to see more programs and support for ubuntu being it hardware, software or watever
<starz> j1 that requires me to actually register. great idea but no wai
<boubidou> filosoph
<boubidou> bonjour
<J1> starz - you arent registered? i visit that page every day for 5mins and check out what new ideas are comming. there are so many ppl requesting useless things, if we want to see improvement we have to help out!
<xunux> hi everyº
<xunux> can i ask a question
<J1> xunux - dont ask if u can ask smth ^_^just do it
<tomasz> go ahead
<xunux> I instlalled ltsp in ubuntu
<xunux> but i cant change the login screen image
<xunux> i av been researching for a month in every forum
<arthur> how do i tell what dependences are installed for a certian applacation?
<rubydiamond> how O I revert to particular revision using svn command
<Gaming4JC> hey all, quick question What is that site that has an autodetect driver for WinModems? It connects at 14kbps a slower speed, you gotta buy the pro version?... I can't seem to find the site something with Lucent I think...
<xunux> but didnt get a workin solution
<incorrect> i have a really basic script that clears the screen, is there anyway to remove the history?
<Starnestommy> incorrect: history -c
<orphean> rubydiamond: check it out again in a different dir. svn co --revisioion 1234 svn+ssh://svn.myserver.org/svn/modules/trunk module
<Gaming4JC> Starnestommy: Would you remeber what that site was that had an autodetect driver for Lucent Winmodem's? I think the comapny started with a C... they had Lucent in their name and a driver which cost money/
<Gaming4JC> :-/
<orphean> rubydiamond: er --revision that is ;)
<incorrect> Starnestommy, won't that erase the bash history i want to clear the screen but remove all previous out put
<Gaming4JC> also a trial driver which is the one I'm looking for...
<xunux> anyone knows about ltsp in top of ubuntu??
<Starnestommy> Gaming4JC: I don't think so
<Gaming4JC> hmm... :(
<psnel> can anyone help with network probs? something keeps removing my default route 0.0.0.0 ppp0
<Jack_Sparrow> Gaming4JC I may have that link if you want to wait a sec
<xunux> ubuntu "linux terminal server project" question please
<komputer12> alinesia emo core
<boris> hello. ive got crappy sound on ubuntu. a fix is to set ALSA PCM n front:0 in Volume control to three fourths, but it only works until reboot. help pls
<Gaming4JC> Jack_Sparrow: Yes please, and thnx. :)
<Gaming4JC> it's for a friend of mine who also has Dial-Up
<Gaming4JC> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Gaming4JC THis isnt the one I wanted but it is a start.. http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/
<Daenyth> How can I make firefox load urls from a middle click with url in the clipboard
<Daenyth> It does it for me on archlinux, but ubuntu appears to have patched that out
<starz> Daenyth, where the favicon goes
<starz> to the left of the url
<Gaming4JC> Jack_Sparrow: Hmm... ok. I was still hoping for that pay for driver site. The auto-detction was a nice touch. :)
<Daenyth> I could always just midclick inside the page though
<J1> daenyth - it does work for me. if i click a link with the middle mouse button (the wheel) it get opened in a new tab
<Daenyth> How can I get that behavior back.
<Daenyth> J1: that's not what i'm talking about
<jrib> Daenyth: it's setting in about:config, middlemouse.contentLoadURL
<rsk> http://digg.com/pc_games/Sauerbraten_a_k_a_Cube_2_Has_released_an_updated_version :P
<Daenyth> ahh, thank you
<Daenyth> jrib: :)
<gnumm> does kde4 work stable and well in kubuntu?
<Daenyth> hmm
<Daenyth> it's already set to true!
<PincoPallino> hi to all
<Daenyth> does the ubuntu modification extension disable it or something?
<Jack_Sparrow> Gaming4JC http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/
<Knightly88> Can someone tell me if I need to set/install something to get a bigger screen resolution? Does the size of screen resolution depend only on the Graphics Card or the settings/OS as well?
<Gaming4JC> Jack_Sparrow: yay, thnx :)
<wbadger> ﻿hello, I've just installed xubuntu 8.04 which also reinstalled grub, and when I try to boot into it I get "Starting up" and the screen freezes. Can anyone help?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Sockmonkey> How do I connect to internet on ubuntu with a tiscali USB modem? I've tried in networks, but can't get it to work. :/
<jrib> Daenyth: that was what you had to do 2 releases ago, maybe something else changed now
<Knightly88> My current screen resolution is 1280x1024 however my buddy on his laptop can get like 1400x900... anyone know how? or is this based completely off the graphics card?
<Jack_Sparrow> Daenyth there is a #ubuntu-kde4 channel
<Daenyth> jrib: balls, ok. I'll try disabling the modification extension
<wols_> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Gaming4JC> Ubuntu is awesome once you figure it all out.
<Daenyth> Jack_Sparrow: not me
<Gaming4JC> hmm be back l8r all.
<orphean> Knightly88: graphics card and the resolution of your screen. hardware :)
<JaCib> wbagder: try to shift to tty1 during startup (Alt+F1)
<Gaming4JC> thanks again. :D
<Jack_Sparrow> gnumm  there is a #ubuntu-kde4 channel
<wbadger> JaCib: I tried, it does not work. I don't think linux even started up
<Knightly88> Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Daenyth MIssed it by THAT much.. in my best Maxwell Smart Voice
<gnumm> i joined it
<Daenyth> lol
<J1> its a personal matter for me to get this idea going. anyone with 1min spare time, please read it and if u agree vote! http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/10140/
<J1> help us get more support on ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> J1 PLease dont
<LimCore> what is a good CPU/mem/temp/etc monitoring program with GUI?  Flexible (adding many sensors) etc?
<Jack_Sparrow> LimCore lmsensors perhaps
<Flynsarmy> After a while of being logged on sound stops working in games for me. anyone know why that'd happen?
<WalloO> LimCore, screenlets + watermark screenlet
<JaCib> wbagder: do you know anything about your harddrive setup?
<WalloO> LimCore, http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/WaterMark+system+information?content=71960
<Daenyth> jrib: installing tab mix plus fixed it, it must be related to that extension. Thanks for your help
<JaCib> wbadger: maybe is there errors in grubs startup commands
<wbadger> JaCib: yes, I have one hard drive, with 4 partitions. first two are NTFS for windows, 3rd is ext3 on which I just installed xubuntu 8.04, and 4th is swap
<Daenyth> ew, single partition install
<Daenyth> split /home next time at least
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<wbadger> JaCib: thanks, I thought so too, but I didn't find any important difference between new and old menu.lst
<Daenyth> for me, I always split at least /home, and usually /boot too
<Daenyth> if I were running a production machine I'd split /usr and /var as well
<wbadger> Daenyth: how does splitting /home help?
<JaCib> wbagder: check if the grub startup command points to /dev/sda2 or /dev/hda2
<WalloO> LimCore, with watermark, you can easily change fan speed, and even overclock or underclock your video card from the system.
<Jack_Sparrow> wbadger MAkes upgrades and reinstalls a breeze
<Daenyth> wbadger: it helps massively for reinstalling/backups/distro change
<Daenyth> it means if you fuck up your /, your settings are still intact
<Flynsarmy> Woudl having VirtualBox open have anything to do with sound not working in games after a while?
<Daenyth> well, user settings at any rate
<Jack_Sparrow> Daenyth Family friendly language please
<ompaul> !language | Daenyth
<ubottu> Daenyth: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Daenyth> similarly for /boot, having it separate and mounted read-only means you can still boot
<wbadger> Daenyth: I just backed up all my stuff :P but your method is better, Ill do that next time.
<Daenyth> sorry bout that
<Daenyth> wbadger: :)
<Kele1> Is there any possible to running WOW on ubuntu? anyone knows?
<Daenyth> Kele1: WoW runs well in wine I am told
<wbadger> JaCib: what sturtup command are you referring to
<DjViper> how do you run a .jnlp file?
 * LivingInTwilight always puts /home on a separate partition. A separate disk, if he can.
<Daenyth> in any case
<Flynsarmy> Kele1, It runs with wine. you could check the WINE app db to see if your version works
<Daenyth> later, thanks for the help
<ubuntu> Wine 1.0 works great.
<wbadger> DjViper: with javaws I think
<DjViper> okay
<Kele1> Flynsarmy: it is runs as windows with wine?
<WalloO> Kele1, yes, it'S possible with wine, but I heard a guy who had is account disabled becauyse they thought he was using bots, but in fact he just played from linux. don't know how blizzard deals with that now
<Flynsarmy> Kelel: Wine is an implimentation of windows for unix. it lets you run windows apps on ubuntu
<Leefmc> Question: Is there an apt-get flag/command to completely remove an app? In the package manager, i notice there is a "Mark for complete removal" which removes settings, old dirs, etc, which i see that apt-get remove is leaving intact.
<orphean> Leefmc: purge
<LivingInTwilight> Leefmc, aptitude purge <blah>
<Leefmc> aptitude? new command :o, k thanks
<Flynsarmy> LivingInTwilight, What's the diff between apt-get purge and apt-get remove?
<LivingInTwilight> Flynsarmy, remove preserves configuration entries and files. Purge does not, by design.
<Flynsarmy> LivingInTwilight, Thanks
<wbadger> JaCib: menu.lst has this line under the ubuntu titles : root		(hd0,2)
<Kele1> OK, for all your help, i will check info about wine how to run WOW, just take a try... lol
<LivingInTwilight> Leefmc, aptitude is a curses-based menu-driven interface to apt-get and dpkg. Entering simply 'aptitude' will start it. However, it also supports many of the same options that apt-get does, and from what I am aware, it has better dependency tracking. It will remove packages no longer required by dependencies. Not sure if apt-get does that, but I've had cases where it didn't.
<mib> hi..i have a problem in dvd
<WalloO> Kele1, wait...
<mib> when i load the dvd inside, it said "CANNOT READ DATA FROM RESOURCE"
<mib> please help
<Sockmonkey> Can anyone help me get internet onto ubuntu? I can't get it to work. :/
<Zanth_88> Sockmonkey: open a Terminal and type 'sudo pppoeconf'
<WalloO> Kele1, to have everything working, you will need to install dx9. So take a look at dx9 install tutorial for wine, and follow each step carefully.
<Leefmc> LivingInTwilight: Well apt-get does have apt-get autoremove, which does something similar it sounds like
<crm_> is there a reasonable driver for ntfs nowadays?
<mib> anyone could help
<crm_> r/w?
<Flynsarmy> LivingInTwilight, Are apt-get and aptitude the same thing?
<mib> it comes up Error read datra from resource
<WalloO> crm_,  for sure. 3g
<LivingInTwilight> Flynsarmy, no. As I said, aptitude is an interface for apt-get.
<WalloO> crm_, it's now enabled in ubuntu8.04 by default
<LivingInTwilight> Flynsarmy, however, the syntax is much the same.
<crm_> WalloO.. is that now considered "stable"?
<Kele1> WalloO: its OK. thanks for your suggestion..
<Sockmonkey> Zanth_88, what do I need to do after that? (It's dual booted with XP so I can't do it step by step :/)
<rsk> crm_: stable since quite a while
<LivingInTwilight> Flynsarmy, apt-get install/remove/purge/search = aptitude install/remove/purge/search
<JaCib> wbadger: is it possible to show me your menu.lst file? (pastebin)
<Flynsarmy> mib: Make sure you've restarted after you install all the dvd stuff.
<WalloO> crm_, it's enabled by default in ubuntu, and I never had a problem using it.
<crm_> rsk.. ta
<Zanth_88> Sockmonkey: are you on Ubuntu now, or XP?
<IronRoses> does anyone have the NETGEAR WG511U pcmcia wireless card working with latest ubuntu?
<mib> Flynsarmy: i just want to open a dvd
<Sockmonkey> XP, otherwise I wouldn't need to know how to get internet working?
<mib> what does the error means anyway
<LivingInTwilight> Leefmc, aptitude does it automatically. If there is an unneeded library after you remove something, it cleans it out.
<Zanth_88> hmm
<Leefmc> LivingInTwilight: Gotcha
<Flynsarmy> mib: Not a clue. All i know is i installed the video dvd stuff earlier today and it wasn't working. I restarted and now it is
<LivingInTwilight> Now I'm going to go through my new quad-core Xeon into my server...
<mib> what dvd software you using
<mib> in your ubuntu
<kandinski> is there a gui app to enable deadkeys on an english keyboard layout?
<vlad> Sorri!I don't speak engish
<WalloO> LivingInTwilight, does xeon processors overclock easily?
<crm_> is compiz fusion easy to install now?
<orphean> crm_: its installed by default in hardy
<wbadger> JaCib: http://paste.uni.cc/18898
<erUSUL> crm_: is installed by default in hardy
<Flynsarmy> mib: VLC is the best one i've found so far. If you use totem it doesn't support menus
<gnumm> crm_: it's installed by default in hardy
<WalloO> LivingInTwilight, is it possible to be a 150% normal speed on air cooling with a quad core Xeon?
<mib> im using totem now
<LivingInTwilight> WalloO, I have no idea, I don't do overclocking much.
<Elijah> I need some grub help!
<mib> is it apt-get install VLC?
<Ad84> is there any online video tutorials on ubuntu or linux training?
<LivingInTwilight> WalloO, I know that you can do something similar with the Core 2 Quads. Q6600, G0 stepping, can go from 2.4GHz to 3.4GHz stable on air.
<Elijah> I have installed ubuntu since 7.04
<danbhfive> Ad84: for free?
<gnumm> crm_: you can configure it with "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager"
<Flynsarmy> mib: lowercase, but yes
<danbhfive> Elijah: whats the problem
<WalloO> LivingInTwilight, my Q6600 is very stable at 3.6 by air. But I don't know for Xeon.
<orphean> mib: type aptitude search <whatever> to find packages.
<Ad84> yes or at a price whatever is out there:)
<Flynsarmy> mib: To install the stuff that lets dvds play, do the 2 commands on this page: http://lifehacker.com/350015/enable-dvd-playback-in-ubuntu-in-two-commands. then reboot
<LivingInTwilight> WalloO, Honestly, I think you're probably good to go. The Xeon processors aren't much different - I think they're just a better binning of their associated Core 2.
<JaCib> wbadger: is your dics a sata or old ide?
<srn> just installed lates ubuntu on  a thinkpad, during the installation the wifi card seemed to work fine (it's a dwl-660) but now i cant get it to work at all, dhclient just says "mp dhcpoffers recieved
<danbhfive> Ad84: well, Ubuntu.com/canonical has put out a training course recently.  Its like $100, maybe more, but I think it all supports ubuntu.  You auto check it out, let me see if I can find a link
<cheDu> hello there
<DIL> Ad84: some folks have done some videos on youtube - you may want to query any specific topic followed by youtube and you may get a hit
<Ad84> ok thanks
<WalloO> LivingInTwilight, I will think about it, since I will have very intensive calculation (optical calculation). And 50% faster can be greate... :)
<wbadger> JaCib: I'm actually not sure, but I think its sata
<danbhfive> Ad84: http://www.ubuntu.com/training
<Igramul> Hi, how can I tell the linux kernel not to use too much memory for disk caching? I have a low-memory system and get  "0-order allocation failed" errors while the kernel is wasting 8MB for disk caches.
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<Elijah> danbhfive, I installed Ubuntu at 7.04 and have upgraded every version since and am now at 8.04, I originally had xp on the tower, i did a dual boot, it all works good but my boot loader gives me 8.04 kernel 2.6.24-16-generic, 8.04 kernel 2.6.24-16-generic (recovery mode), 8.04 kernel 2.6.22-14-generic
<Elijah> danbhfive, hold on
<corporal_clegg> anyone with an iPod Touch?
<doktoreas> fo testing purpose I am going to set up an Ubuntu server with postfix
<gnumm> can i use the packages from www.getdeb.net also in kubuntu kde4? or is it for the gnome desktop?
<doktoreas> I have got a static ip and a domain..how can I using it for managing my mail?
<doktoreas> should I change something with DNS?
<erUSUL> Igramul: tweak something in "ls /proc/sys/vm/*" ??
<Elijah> danbhfive,   8.04 kernel 2.6.22-14-generic (recovery), 8.04 kernel 2.6.20-16-generic, 8.04 kernel 2.6.20-16-generic and then 2 seperate win xp pro 's under "other operating systems"
<WalloO> doktoreas, setting upo a mail server which work perfectely is not so simple
<Igramul> erUSUL, thanks for the hint
<Elijah> danbhfive,  so I have six options for ubuntu and 2 for xp, i need to change the default to xp and get rid of all the old ones, and need to know why when I upgrade it makes more entries in grub
<WalloO> have to go bye
<Elijah> danbhfive, how do i even edit grub
<erUSUL> Igramul: sorry for not being more precise ...
<Elijah> To everyone - Dropbox linux client for Ubuntu Gnome Nautillus will be released any day now!
<orphean> doktoreas: www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu8.04-lts  you can just pay attention to the email parts. it will walk you through a reasonable setup.
<danbhfive> Elijah: ok, well, for every kernel installed, a set of options is automatically inserted into grub.  3 for each, normal recovery memtest.    Just uninstall extra kernels to get rid of those
<JaCib> wbagder: try this instead: http://paste.uni.cc/18899
<doktoreas> orphean: thanks for the link
<doktoreas> what I don't understand if I should do something with DNS
<Elijah> danbhfive, How do I unsinstall kernels?
<danbhfive> Elijah: to change the default that is selected at bootup, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst              There are options in there.  You should be careful, read through it, and understand it
<Elijah> danbhfive, So why doesn't ubuntu uninstall old kernels on upgrade?
<danbhfive> Elijah: you could try synaptic, look for a package that starts with linux-image, and ends with the version number you want to get rid of
<DrHalan> hi guys, totem and nautilus (when displaiyng video previews) became extremly unstable. what could be the reason for that?
<danbhfive> Elijah: in case the new kernel doesnt work, that way you can still boot into the old kernel
<wbadger> JaCib: ok, I will be back afterwards but it could take some time, thank you very much
<Elijah> danbhfive, that makes sense
<yrjokin> how do i get the process list up in ubuntu please?
<rsk> yrjokin: top
<rsk> yrjokin: as in any other distro
<yrjokin> rsk: i use ctrl + Esc in mandriva - I don't understand what you mean by top (sorry)
<DIL> yrjokin: ps aux
<rsk> yrjokin: write that in a terminal and press enter
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know why sound stops working in games after a little while?
<danbhfive> Flynsarmy: what game?
<yrjokin> i was looking for the gui version but that is just as good - thank you guys
<Raiders32> I tried to install a piece of software using wine.  I get a message stating '/home/myusernam/.wine is not owned by you'.  However when I use ls to list directory contents it tells my the file's owner is myusername and the group is myusername.
<jrib> Raiders32: paste the output of: ls -ld ~/.wine
<abelabel> hi, after a partially failed ubuntu studio installation (8.04) on my laptop, I now have a functioning Grub menu and can start Ubuntu, but only get access to the command line. I've tried installing gnome and kde using apt-get and did a "sudo apt-get upgrade", but when typing "gnome-session" I get a warning: Gtk-warning **: cannot open display - any hints how to resolve this? I'm dual booting and can acces the file system.
<Elijah> danbhfive, so basically when you dual boot ubuntu it installs grub and makes it the default bootloader and disables/deletes the windows booter
<esteth> Hi everyone. How do i get the latest drivers for my intel GMA graphics?
<the-herby_> hello. i installed ubuntu-xen-server on gutsy and now it always gets unresponsive so that no key stroke will geht through :( this happens even if i boot up the normal kernel.
<jrib> abelabel: /join #ubuntustudio
<ubuntu> Could I use "SAMSUNG SpinPoint S166 160GB SATA2 8MB 7200RPM" in a HP Pavilion dv6386eu laptop?
<ubuntu>  2,5" or 3,5"?
<abelabel> jrib, will do
<wbadger> JaCib, Hi, I'm back and unfortunately your suggestion didn't work.. Do you have any other ideas by any chance?
<Elijah> danbhfive, so I can just delete these entries from the menu.lst in grub? Are you saying I should also uninstall the kernals?
<Xpistos> Hi everyone! Is there a way so that when I minimize my window instead of it being .1 mm smaller, it will shrink to about 1/4 the size of the maximized window as a default?
<kestrel> yrjokin:look at System >> Administration >> System Monitor
<JaCib> wbadger: And still just a freezing screen?
<yrjokin> okay - ty
<Raiders32> jrib: how do I paste?  cut in terminal and paste here?
<wbadger> JaCib, exactly the same as before.. it says "starting up" and freezes there
<jrib> Raiders32: sure, it's only one line
<Raiders32> jrib: troy@gw01:~$
<Raiders32> troy@gw01:~$ ls -ld ~/.wine
<Raiders32> drwxr-xr-x 4 troy troy 4096 2008-06-21 09:18 /home/troy/.wine
<Raiders32> troy@gw01:~$
<Elijah> how do I save the menu.lst file it says I don't have permission
<the-herby_> what can i do if gnome does not respond to any action? not even the restart of X is working in that case.
<jrib> Elijah: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Elijah> jrib, does that mean i ahve to use a terminal window?
<jrib> the-herby_: raise skinny elephants (google this)
<jrib> Elijah: yes, but your editor will be gui
<jrib> the-herby_: well, first, try ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a tty.  ctrl-alt-f7 brings you back
<the-herby_> the ctrl-alt-fN does not work
<Elijah> jrib, thanks, i noticed there is terminal and gnome-terminal, are they the same program?
<jrib> Elijah: by default, yes
<Flynsarmy> danbhfive, Supertux2 but it also happens on jedi academy2 in wine so it's not just the one game
<mnemo> how can I see what files were added to my system when I installed a certain package??
<Flynsarmy> danbhfive, The problem is that the sounds work for a little whiel of being logged on, but after i quit the game and start it up again later the sound doesn' towrk
<jrib> Raiders32: strange behavior then.  Try #winehq maybe
<Elijah> jrib, wait, terminal does not work
<Raiders32> jrib: thanks
<jrib> mnemo: dpkg -L PACKAGE    or some gui option in Synaptic if you prefer
<jrib> Elijah: be more specific...
<Elijah> the black screen one, what is that one
<Elijah> terminal
<Elijah> gnome-terminal = black background
<mnemo> jrib: thanks, that's exactly what I needed
<Elijah> i mean white
<esteth> Does anyone know of a tool similar to T-Search but for linux?
<cs02rm0> how can i find the /dev/ reference to a USB device i've plugged in?
<JaCib> wbagder: I'm sorry, but i cannot help you :(
<jrib> Elijah: I don't understand what you are asking.  The colors are completely customizable
<Tux2K8> I have many files named X.part01.rar , X.part02.rar ... etc... how do I extract all of them using unarar??????????
<jrib> esteth: explain what T-Search does
<Elijah> jrib, when you open the terminal in alt+f2 what command do you put in box
<jrib> Tux2K8: extract the first one
<esteth> jrib: Ok
<wbadger> JaCib, thank you very much for your help.. I'll try other things.
<rsk> Tux2K8: unrar x part00.rar
<yrjokin> kestrel: DIL: & rsk: thank you
<jrib> Elijah: gnome-terminal.  But just use the menu item: Accessories -> Terminal
<tjea> Hi all
<Tux2K8> COOL! it works..thanks
<esteth> Does anyone know of a program capable of "hacking" processes by searching through their memory for values, and allowing you to lock them / change them
<jrib> esteth: a debugger?  gdb maybe?
<Dante123> hi all, my son was playing COD2 under wine on this computer...and ever since then...the fonts are kind of messed up.  I don't know if he got into changing them too...but they are not as crisp and clean as they were before.  Any advice or thoughts on what may have happened?  Also what are the default fonts and sizes for ubuntu upon regular install?
<choudesh> esteth, gdb
<Elijah> jrib,  thanks for that tip - i saw a black screen terminal once in this learning curve a while back, i was just wondering what the name of that was
<esteth> jrib / Choudesh: Thanks, i'll look at that :)
<jrib> Elijah: right click -> edit current profile.  You can make it whatever color you want
<s_spiff> guys how do i disable preview for sound files???
<tjea> I have set up pop email with evolution, but it deleted my mail from my old inbox. How do I get the maill back into both inboxes, old and new
<jrib> s_spiff: edit -> preferences -> preview
<Elijah> jrib, ok, thanks i just thought it was a different app since i had the white one and black one open at the same time and never changed anything
<s_spiff> jrib: thank you!
<golb23> is it possible to use .ico (icon) in ubuntu or do I need to convert it somehow?
<Dante123> What is the default application font, document font, display font, etc.
<jrib> Elijah: probably.  But you can also have multiple profiles.  The other big terminal emulators are konsole, xterm, urxvt
<tjea> I have set up pop email with evolution, but it deleted my mail from my old inbox. How do I get the maill back into both inboxes, old and new
<jrib> Dante123: system -> preferences -> appearance -> fonts
<Elijah> jrib, it was xterm!!! Thanks
<Dante123> yes, I am their jrib but would like to know what the default ones are because I think he switched them
<jrib> Dante123: create a new user and check
<tjea> please
<Dante123> okay
 * euu care stie cum fac un egg sa se conecteze pe mirc?
<Elijah> So know that I know how to edit and save the menu.lst file, i want to remove all the old kernal options from my boot loader, is it necessary to remove the actual kernels too?
<Elijah> What would you do?
<Knightly88> Anyone know how I cal tell if I can setup my NVIDIA GeForce 6100 card to the screen resolution 1400x900?
<wols_> Elijah: no you can keep them
<jrib> Elijah: no, but if you do remove the old kernels, they will update the menu.lst for you
<choudesh> Elijah, no it isn't necessary. But if you want to save space - then remove them.
<wols_> Knightly88: what drivers?
<ThRixXx> Hey people, how much faster is xubuntu compared to ubuntu ?
<choudesh> heh. I am slow this morning. ;-)
 * euu care stie cum fac un egg sa se conecteze pe mirc?pls prv me ca e urgent
<wols_> ThRixXx: depends on your RAM
<jrib> Elijah: I would remove all my old linux-image-VERSION except for the last two
<Elijah> i don't want the old kernels then, so if i remove them it auto maticlaly updates them? Is this where the term automagically is used that I keep hearing
<wols_> Knightly88: don't PM people. have a nice day
<Elijah> i read automagic in the menu.lst
<jrib> Elijah: probably
<ThRixXx> wel there is a computer lying at my house with 512 ran, 2.4ghz celeron
<wols_> Elijah: you remove them wiht apt-get or synaptic, then yes
<wols_> ThRixXx: bot ubuntu and xubuntu would work fine
<ThRixXx> but if i install xubuntu wil i feel a huge diff ?
<Zanth_88> mostly the gui
<Elijah> and i just search for "kernel" in synaptic?
<Zanth_88> Xubuntu uses the Xfce interface, which is made to run on slower and older machines
<Elijah> jrib, What do you mean by last 2?
<cdavis> I want tomboy to start at startup but only in notification area, how do I keep it from opening the foreground upon startup?
<Elijah> jrib, last 2 kernels or options
<Knightly88> k... I have the NVIDIA GeForce 6100 drivers installed and currently a screen rez of 1280x1024... just wondering if I can make it bigger... even though it doesn't show it under the main screen rez options...
<jrib> Elijah: kernels
<Elijah> jrib, so you have a total of 3 kernels at all times
<Zanth_88> ThRixXx: maybe it looks a bit simpler, but with the comp you specified, you could easily try and install Ubuntu on it with the GNOME interface.
<Elijah> jrib,  or just the most recent 2
<jrib> Elijah: nah, just the current one and the last old one
<Jane_> Hey
<jrib> Elijah: no problem in keeping 3 if you want
<ben> hey
<ThRixXx> ok cool, so im just gonna install ubuntu then ill aptget xubuntu try both :D
<ThRixXx> tx
<Jane_> I have a video that I'd like to compress. The data rate is 6MBPS and I'd like to make it 3MBPS, how do I do this in Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> Daenyth Family friendly language please
<Elijah> Zanth_88, I installed xubuntu a sa virtual machine in virtual box a while back, it's user inetrface is different, if you are just learning ubuntu like me then you can get away with ubuntu on that hardware, I would stick with it
<byte_slave> hello all!
<byte_slave> which option is the best for backuping serveral machines? client machines PUT fils in remote backup machines or backup server machines GET files from client machines?
<Knightly88> wols: can you manually change the screen rez to something bigger even if it's not showing a bigger screen rez on the screen rez options screen?
<saint-takeshi> is there a man page on APIC/ACPI boot parameters?
<Zanth_88> Elijah: I'm running Kubuntu myself
<Zanth_88> as a host OS
<Elijah> jrib, ok, thanks, so do you then also keep current and last version in boot loader right? You also keep the recovery mode options too?
<pencinta> hai..............???
<mib> hi again: i have this problem, The source seems encrypted and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?
<jrib> Elijah: yes
<mib> this is when i put the dvd again
<wols_> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<mib> how is that
<DIL> byte_slave: files sb backed up to server and server sb then backed up
<Elijah> Zanth_88, I see, so maybe you are familiar with the way different things work, I am going to get comfy with ubuntu forst
<Zanth_88> Elijah, I don't know. I only used GNOME and KDE
<benjimbo> !
<Zanth_88> but not Xfce
<PeaceMakr> kubunt/kde desktop, ubuntu/gnome desktop, xubuntu/xfce desktop
<PeaceMakr> kubuntu
<kestrel> cdavis:right click in the panel and "Add to Panel" find tomboy
<Elijah> Zanth_88, well, you learned those so I would think another would be easy for you
<byte_slave> DIL, i mean i tried to make a backup server and i used some applications available but it seems to me, that using backup server machine to GET files via SMB for example are very very slow even with a 1GB ethernet link
<Zanth_88> ehh, i've been using KDE for about 3 months now. used GNOME for about a whole year before that, but i'm pondering going back to GNOME
<Xpistos> ﻿Is there a way so that when I minimize my window instead of it being .1 mm smaller, it will shrink to about 1/4 the size of the maximized window as a default?
<PeaceMakr> stayaway from enlightment, still very buggy
 * euu care stie cum fac un egg sa se conecteze pe mirc?pls prv me ca e urgent
<pencinta> hay ayo gentu yuk....................
<Zanth_88> but i won't use xfce because my comp can easily handle both GNOME and KDE too :)
<mib> i have this sudo: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh: command not found
<Zanth_88> and i don't bother with other window managers like enlightment
<mib> ive got the latest libdvdread3 already
<mib> when i follow the second step..activating DVD decryption
<Elijah> jrib, How would I use apt-get to "remove" a kernel, it only says it is for downloading and installing packages
<erUSUL> Elijah: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<wols_> Elijah: man apt-get and you will see
<VSpike> On 8.04, I can't start X because nvidia driver can't load the kernel module... how do I find the problem?
<Elijah> argh
<byte_slave> DIL, understando for "Backup server" a dedicated machine not in the same building just to have a copy of the stuff of the working server
<DIL> byte_slave: generally ist time is ver slow but if you configure for incremental backups it should get better
<wols_> VSpike: find if you have the kernel driver installed and then if it's loaded
<Elijah> my gnome-terminal is like flickering, how do i stop it
<Elijah> it is like glitching every .5 seconds
<Elijah> doesn't happen unless it is maximized
<saint-takeshi> Zanth_88: yeah, with a "decent" spec PC, the performance increase with xfce isn't worth the hassle of getting used to the interface
<byte_slave> DIL, sure but for example you think is normal a machine take 12hours to backup only 5GB of information via SMB?
<Elijah> saint-takeshi, glad you said that
<jrib> Elijah: aptitude search '~nlinux-image~i'   To find the packages that are installed with 'linux-image' in the name.  Then just, 'sudo aptitude purge PACKAGE1 PACKAGE2 ...'
<mib> still having same error message
<PeaceMakr> Elijah, you mean to edit grub?
<Zanth_88> saint-takeshi: i have an AMD 1.6 GhZ machine with 640MB DDRAM and an NVidia GeForce 6200 card
<VSpike> wols_: Which package do I need to look for?
<DIL> byte_slave: i see
<Zanth_88> so it runs smooth
<byte_slave> DIL, i tried backuppc, backup-restore from holonix
<DIL> byte_slave: not fam
<VSpike> wols_: running 2.6.24-18-generic
<byte_slave> DIL, what you use as your backup strategy? client and server
<mib> anyone could give me any hints
<Elijah> jrib, I will try that
<wols_> VSpike: for nvidia packages
<pepparkaka> Any solution to getting that damn flash-plugin to stop segfaulting my browsers every time I close a tab with some flash object in it  ?
<DIL> byte_slave: if that is what you have let it run
<wols_> !medibuntu | mib
<ubottu> mib: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Knightly88> how can I tell what my "max screen resolution" is?
<Dr_Willis_> mib,  that path to the command has changed. and the howtos are not up to date. use the locate command to find the proper path is wha ti did befor
<DIL> byte_slave: i hvae back ups to server then to tapes
<mib> Dr willis: i check again
<byte_slave> DIL, rsync ?
<VSpike> wols_: there are a lot of packages with the word nvidia in them, and a lot with linux-restricted in them ... some are installed and some are not.  Which specific ones do I need?
<mib> and its on  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<mib> when i run that..it said ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<wols_> VSpike: the one with nvidia.ko in it
<mib> and then when i try rerun the dvd, it gives the same error
<VSpike> wols_: how do i find which package contains a specific file?
<corporal_clegg> hello, how would ubuntu manage an iPod Touch?
<wols_> dpkg -L for example
<erUSUL> VSpike: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<wols_> corporal_clegg: gtkpod for example
<IdleOne> !ipod | corporal_clegg
<ubottu> corporal_clegg: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<erUSUL> VSpike: works if package is instaled if not you have to install and set up apt-file
<corporal_clegg> could I update the firmware using ubuntu?
<Knightly88> !screen resolution
<ubottu> Knightly88: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erUSUL> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Knightly88> lol,
<Dr_Willis_> mib,  i normally just follow http://lifehacker.com/350015/enable-dvd-playback-in-ubuntu-in-two-commands
<cdavis> kestrel, ya but it doesn't start up at the next boot
<mib> dr willis: do you restart after that
<Elijah> jrib, I did a    --->        aptitude search '~nlinux-image~i'                          in gnome-terminal and nothing happens
<wols_> mib: you only restart if the kernel has changed or new hardware is installed
<wols_> dpkg -l |grep linux-image |grep ^ii
<erUSUL> Elijah: aptitude search linux-image | grep '^i'
<jrib> Elijah: hard to believe, since that would mean you have no kernel installed, try what wols_ just said
<mib> wols: do i need to install Xine?
<mib> or that is enough?
<wols_> you need a video playre to play any video...
<Elijah> well, i did the gksudo gedit /boot...... first and then the second line was blank, so i entered it on the blank line
<Elijah> it doesn't have the user name to strat off the line
<mib> totem isnt a video player?
<Elijah> how do i get the user name to start off the line again
<the-herby_> what's the procedure to run fsck on the root filesystem?
<wols_> the-herby_: sudo touch /forcefsck && reboot
<Dr_Willis_> the-herby_,  i tend to boot a live cd to check them. Theres also a way you can make it auto check on the next reboot.
<jrib> Elijah: ctrl-c.  This means you didn't close the quotes properly before in the previous command
<wols_> or, remount / ro and fsck it
<Dr_Willis_> the-herby_,  thats what  the forcefsck does. :)
<cdavis> How can I select the first 7 characters of a field with a mysql query?
<Elijah> hmm, when i hit reset and clear in terminal it gives me a blank terminal, i cannot even sude m y menu.lst anymore
<wols_> cdavis: #mysql
<Elijah> i can't run any commands now
<ianagui> someone could help me in an issue related to: ubuntu-server, port-forwarding, apache (basic)....
<jrib> cdavis: try: /join #mysql
<wols_> Elijah: open antoerh xterm
<jrib> Elijah: did you hit ctrl-c?
<the-herby_> i will try that. i had a forced check, but it said there was an error code 3 and fsck failed. i guess i might have to run fsck manually from a live cd then.
<pencinta> killer angel
<Elijah> jrib, now i did, sorry didn't get that at first
<Elijah> thanks so much!
<Elijah> I remember having that problem in the past
<jrib> Elijah: you entered the original command either with too many quotes or not enough
<Elijah> whay does it do that because i didn't close quotes?
<Elijah> interesting
<jrib> Elijah: it expects you to continue the input until you close the quotes
<pencinta> hfgkkgkf
<ianagui> got a broadband connection(cable): ISP modem connected to DI-604 router where i got a desktop ubuntu and a server...
<Elijah> jrib, that makes sense now
<Elijah> jrib,  what techincally does ctrl+c do?
<Elijah> close quotes?
<Starnestommy> Elijah: it interrupts
<Estesark> ﻿Hi. I dual-boot Ubuntu and WinXP, and share many files between them. In my music collection I have a number of files with the question mark character (?) in them. Ubuntu/Rhythmbox can play these fine, but Windows/Winamp cannot. It'd be great for me to be able to search for all files that contain a question mark in their name so I can rename them easily, but that doesn't seem to work in the default Ubuntu Gnome search app, or Tracker (perhaps beca
<Elijah> thanks jrib and starnes
<ianagui> configured static dhcp for the server and port forwarding for http/https...
<Freeman551> ﻿im having problems on my laptop, after resuming from suspend the wireless wont connect
<ianagui> acessing port 80 on server through desktop works... externally (via external IP) does not work....
<Elijah> jrib, ok, now your original command works
<ianagui> someone?
<Timoteo> ianagui it looks like a router configuration trouble
<Elijah> it says i have 4 kernels installed
<ianagui> Timoteo: could you help ?
<Timoteo> ianagui do you speak spanish?
<Elijah> one being a "Linux-image-generic", do i need that one too?
<ianagui> Timoteo: portugese and english...
<Timoteo> ianagui OK, i'll try in english, but it's not very good :-)
<pencinta> hai besfren
<ianagui> Timoteo: no problem...
<Timoteo> ianagui Do you have a P2P program like eMule or BitTorrent configured on your PC?
<jrib> Elijah: yes, that one ensures you get the latest kernel when you update
<ianagui> Timoteo: amule
<Timoteo> ianagui Did you need to access 192.168.1.1?
<ianagui> Timoteo: whats this address for?
<Elijah> jrib, gotcha
<VSpike> Why would the nvidia kernel module get broken after a kernel update?  I thought that stuff didn't happen any more
<Timoteo> ianagui Typing that IP on your desktop browser you will access to your router configuration (I think you've got a router, not a modem)
<ianagui> Timoteo: my routers admin is 198.162.0.1
<ianagui> Timoteo: have already config static DHCP for ubuntu server there...
<Elijah> what does the     i      do after '~nlinux-image~i'     also why the      n     before linux
<ianagui> Timoteo: ...and port forwarded apache ports 80 and 443
<Timoteo> ianagui OK, that was the solution that I was going to give
<Timoteo> ianagui Do you have Hardy or Gutsy, or another?
<VSpike> erUSUL: would the command be "sudo apt-file search nvidia.ko"?
<ianagui> Timoteo: desktop is 8.04...
<ianagui> Timoteo: server too
<Timoteo> ianagui and server?
<Ad84> has any one got the time to teach me some basics of the terminal?
<insurin> Should I install anti virus software on my ubuntu box?
<howlingmadhowie> insurin: only if you're sharing files with windows computers
<Timoteo> insurin It's not really necesary, but there is a Linux AVG.
<VSpike> Ad84: there are some good beginners guides online
<incorrect> has anyone got n-node replication working with slapd in hardy?
<s_spiff> Ad84 there are several howto/tutorials out there on www. teaching someone even basics of the bash is a long tiresome process. instead ask around the command for a specific purpose, will be faster. :)
<insurin> ok thanks,
<Ad84> links
<Timoteo> ianagui Please check the firewall's conf on server and desktop
<freethinker> HI! can anyone tell me how i can change permissions on ubuntu, i am tring to write something on another partition
<Ad84> kk,how do i install rpm.bin file?
<howlingmadhowie> Ad84: sure, i'll teach you some stuff :)
<ianagui> Timoteo: sorry but iam kind a begginer and dont know how to do that...
<Ad84> will you howling?
<VSpike> Ad84: http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ubuntu+command+line+beginner
<Ad84> pm me if you can:)
<howlingmadhowie> Ad84: if you want to learn something about shell programming :)
<Timoteo> ianagui OK, i'm looking for a doc...
<freethinker> how can i change permissions to write on ubuntu?
<Ad84> yes pls:)
<Timoteo> freethinker chmod
<freethinker> going to try that
<Timoteo> ianagui I think that this doc is going to help you: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ufw-uncomplicated-firewall-for-ubuntu-hardy.html
<freethinker> nothing
<Timoteo> freethinker sudo chmod?
<yvonuk> Hi there, a network question: I have two Ubuntu boxes (both 8.04) in different networks and they can talk to each other with openvpn. The problem is the client cannot visit server's subnet. I've added the server's subnet to route on client side and added iptables on server side using "iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 10.8.0.0/24 -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE", but still no avail. Anyone can help?
<ianagui> Timoteo: so i think ... no firewall...
<Bananmos> could anyone here give me an explanation on how X configuration really works in Ubuntu? I tried to enable SHMConfig in the xorg.conf file in order to run gsynaptics. Before doing so, I backed up my xorg.conf. Apparantly, adding the SHMConfig line crashed my X configuration so it reverted to low-res mode. And when I restored my old xorg.conf, it *still* only boots in low-res. :/
<VSpike> wols_: apt-file search nvidia.ko returns nothing... any ideas?
<rt73-ubuntu8> i have a ralink r73 usb wireless  adpater and i am running ubuntu 8.04 stock kernel 2.6.24-19 . have been googling for over an hour trying  to find an *easy to follow* ralink rt73 injection howto specific to ubuntu 8.04 but nothing so far
<freethinker> can you say to mee something more simple please
<Timoteo> ianagui On Hardy the firewall is ON by default; if you've tourned off manually I don't know
<rt73-ubuntu8> as an ubuntu 8.04 stock kernel 2.6.24-19 user shall i follow the instructions on http://aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=mac80211&DokuWiki=195591fca1efeaf6cce567b4593a4111    ???
<Timoteo> freethinker What files do you need to chmod?
<freethinker> some photos
<Timoteo> freethinker If you've created the files you can do this:
<wols_> VSpike: the nvidia.ko file needs to be on your DISK not in a ubuntu repo. how did you install the nvidia drivers?
<Timoteo> freethinker Gnome, KDE or XFCE?
<freethinker> gnome
<Elijah> i just tried removing an old kernal, it says i must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<Elijah> oh first it said, dpkg was interrupted
<andyca1> how to search manpages, ive tried "/keyword" but that results in "pattern not found". Am i missing something=
<Timoteo> freethinker OK, on the folder where your photos are located, select all (Ctrl+A, I think), and right-click on one of the photos.
<VSpike> wols_: i am trying to find which package provides it to check if i have that package installed
<VSpike> wols_: restricted manager
<Timoteo> freethinker A Nautilus window will be open, and inside it a "Permissions" tab (or something similar)
<VSpike> wols_: they worked fine before kernel update
<Timoteo> freethinker Click on it, and select the options that you need.
<VSpike> wols_: this is basically a clean install of 8.04
<sanity> rt73-ubuntu8:  You trying to get arp traffic injection to work?
<wols_> dpkg -l |grep nvidia
<ianagui> Timoteo: since i installed ubuntu-server with lamp it should by default allow for external traffic on port 80 (apache). Is it allright?
<VSpike> wols_: nvidia-glx-new and nvidia-kernel-common
<Timoteo> ianagui Then I don't know... Sorry. But you can try opening the ports on the firewall...
<Elijah> wols_, was that at me?
<ianagui> Timoteo: ok thanks.
<Unimatrix9> how would i set wireless to throttle? is it supported?
<Unimatrix9> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Elijah> jrib, i removed the old kernel and get a dpkg interrupted error
<jrib> Elijah: did you run the command it said?
<Xpistos> I need some help with something that is driving me nuts: ﻿﻿Is there a way so that when I minimize my window instead of it being .1 mm smaller, it will shrink to about 1/4 the size of the maximized window as a default?
<freethinker> the problem is that i cant copy to another partition
<Timoteo> ok
<freethinker> i want to copy the files from sda3/ to sda4/
<Jack_Sparrow> freethinker you can do a dd copy
<trippss> I've lost my battery meter up in the right hand corner on hardy heron using gnome. how do I restore it?
<freethinker> but got no permission to do that
<jrib> freethinker: what filesystem is on sda4?
<Elijah> jrib,  i ran sudo aptitude purge linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic,  however, the first 2 times i missed generic and then image respectively, it did a bunch of stuff and said evolution was broken, blah blah do you accept this answer
<freethinker> i can copy but not to sda4
<Timoteo> trippss Right--click on the panel, Add to panel...
<freethinker> none just files
<Jack_Sparrow> freethinker or are you talking just some files not cloning the partition
<Elijah> jrib, i said no a few times and then hit ctrl+c and started ovr
<Unimatrix9> files, just burn them to dvd?
<Timoteo> trippss Look for the battery meter, and drag it to the right place
<freethinker> some files
<andyca1> How to search manpages. /keyword doesnt seem to work, it gives me pattern not found while the word is there!!
<jrib> Elijah: those errors are unrelated to you removing the kernels.  You need to resolve them first.  Did it not ask you to run dpkg --configure -a?
<Starnestommy> andyca1: / is for searching forwards.  Backwards searches use ?
<Timoteo> freethinker Have you tried sudo chmod?
<Elijah> jrib, yes
<trippss> Timoteo, I can never do that; right clicking always gets an existing icon with remove from panel. where can you click to avoid what's there
<jrib> andyca1: it's case sensitive
<Unimatrix9> is there an way on the gui to set wireless speed ? for example 11 mbns
<Jack_Sparrow> freethinker First, check the ownership: Open a terminal and typing cd /media ...then type... ls -la ...then, do the following, replacing “yourPartition” with the name of the partition (e.g. /sdb1)... sudo chown -R username:username /media/yourPartition  (On a live system you must create a user name first) followed by... sudo chmod -R 755 /media/yourPartition ... Finally, check to see if it worked by doing another ls -la to v
<Jack_Sparrow> erify the permissions are set
<jrib> Elijah: pastebin the errors you get and the command you run
<Elijah> jrib, should i run that command for dpkg
<freethinker> yes but nothing i could understand
<jrib> Elijah: yes
<Elijah> pastebin?
<wols_> VSpike: there should be a nvidia-kernel package. for example there is nvidia-kernel-source but with it you had to compile your own mdoule from it.
<jrib> !pastebin > Elijah (read the private message from ubottu)
<freethinker> what about on menu sytem - adiminstration-autorizations
<Timoteo> trippss Right-click on a free place on the panel, not over an element (like the clock or another icon)
<sinan> Anyone has an any idea what the "load" parameter in System Monitor actually reflects?
<freethinker> i have tried in the pass change this
<wols_> sinan: mostly rubbish
<trippss> Timoteo, the panel is tightly compacted and there is no space other than the elements.
<freethinker> but still the same
<jimmygoon> Should I install icedtea or sun java 7?
<sinan> wols_: lol. Any equation for this rubbish ? :P
<wols_> jimmygoon: right, now, sun's
<jrib> jimmygoon: install the one you want.
<Elijah> jrib, sweet! It is on a seperate computer, the ubuntu doesn't work with my sprint usb modem and i can't get internet connection sharing with this vista laptop so it doesn't have any internnet
<wols_> sinan: in the uptime source probably
<Elijah> jrib, after i get booot menu fixed i hope to at least enable ics
<trippss> Timoteo, everything's locked too. do I need to unlock like 5 icons, move them to the left in order to insert an icon and then move them back and lock them? I've always thought this behavior was clunky
<freethinker> ok i will try
<caldo_de_cana> hello
<Unimatrix9> sun java
<caldo_de_cana> I just installed ubuntu on a macbook. I have followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook but still can't get the sound to work
<caldo_de_cana> I get the controls, all is unmuted and in max volume, but I still get no sound out of the speakers
<Zaiden> When I restart my computer, the resolution always sets itself to 1024x768, since that's the highest it'll go in the screen resolution menu, but I always set it to 1280x1024 in the nvidia settings menu. Is there a way to fix it so It'll always be at 1280x1024?
<jpease_weekend> morning
<atomkarinca> Zaiden, start nvidia-settings with root priviliges "sudo nvidia-settings", make the changes and hit "Save X to configuration file"
<jpease> anyone know if there will be packages released to address yesterdays Ruby security alert?
<sanity> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<VSpike> wols_: all the nvidia-kernel packages are virtual, apart from nvidia-kernel-command, n-k-source and n-k-source-envy
<VSpike> wols_: s/commmand/common
<trippss> please someone explain the notification panel. it seems to me it behaves differently than the regular panel. i.e., when I unlock the divider and move it, all the icons locked to that panel move with it. how to I specifically add a notification icon to _that_ panel and not the regular panel?
<Unimatrix9> is RTS thr:off , the wireless setting for throttle the network speed?
<runemaste644> for some reason my Internet doesnt want to work today
<freethinker> i couldnt made that
<orphean> trippss: the notification panel is somewhat like the system tray in windows. applications add their own icons to it.
<trippss> orphean, right. how do I add or tie an icon to _that_panel?
<runemaste644> how can I fix it
<orphean> trippss: if you want a particular application to show up there while it's running and it doesn't you can use things like 'alltray' to put it there.
<freethinker> can you teel me a easiest way to do it?
<orphean> trippss: but it'll only show up while its running... its not going to stick around
<wols_> VSpike: what is a virtual package?
<trippss> orphean, I'm trying to add the battery monitor which should be there always
<ompaul> !security | jpease
<raffaele> ciao
<ubottu> jpease: If you feel the need to adopt security measures for your system, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<hiptobecubic> is there a way to reestablish the wine menu items in gnome? i deleted them somehow
<raffaele> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<trippss> orphean, when I add it, it adds to the panel but not to that notification area which is all tied together
<orphean> trippss: the battery monitor is just a panel applet. it can't go there.
<x2> hi
<jpease> ompaul: thanks
<trippss> orphean, it's always been there
<peter86> hello, my sound doesnt work
<freethinker> anyone ....please
<VSpike> wols_: it means it doesn't contain anything - it's satisfied by another package
<caldo_de_cana> peter86: are your speakers plugged in?
<orphean> trippss: Afaik, its never been there on any ubuntu i've used, ever.
<peter86> caldo_de_cana, yes
<wols_> VSpike: that's a meta package. and nvidia-kernel-'version' would conftain something: your nvidia.ko file
<freethinker> how can i write from sda3 to sda4 in gnome?
<VSpike> wols_: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-18-generic contains the nvidia kernel modules
<trippss> orphean, it's been there on this laptop since gutsy and just disappeared this week for no reason. oh well . . .
<Cheesypieces> hi guys, how do i get nautilus to show previews of open office documents?
<caldo_de_cana> peter86: well, then. given the information we have, there's no possible way we can help
<wols_> VSpike: if it does, load it
<runemaste644> neither my wifi or Ethernet connections feel like working today, how can I make them work
<jrib> freethinker: you never answered my question about what filesystem is on sda4
<VSpike> wols_:  there are no nvidia-kernel-<version> modules on hardy
<peter86> caldo_de_cana, good to hear that :)
<caldo_de_cana> peter86: that means: give us more info
<orphean> trippss: i know what you want.
<wols_> VSpike: there are source ones, and guess what this source makes when you feed it to m-a
<orphean> trippss: open System->Preferences->Power Management  then go to the General tab
<freethinker> jrib:none file system just external 3 with some files, but i got another distribuition on sda1 with mint
<orphean> trippss: choose 'Always Display an icon' in the Notification Area part of that window
<gnumm> does the upgrade from kde4.0.3 to 4.1 (with ppa repos) work without problems?
<peter86> caldo_de_cana, well... Im trying to listen mp3 file using totem
<gnumm> or should i upgrade from 4.0.5(backports) to 4.1?
<peter86> caldo_de_cana, player is working, but there is no sound
<freethinker> jrib:but i want to copy files to sda4
<jrib> freethinker: huh? ext3 is the filesystem?
<trippss> orphean, yes!! thanks. about to go batty there
<caldo_de_cana> peter86: did sound ever work? what computer do you have? what version of ubuntu are you running? what's your sound chipset?
<VSpike> wols_: that package is loaded, and I have the module too, but when I modprobe it I get an error
<trippss> no pun intended of course ;)
<runemaste644> never mind it fixed itself
<VSpike> wols_: why on earth would I need to build a module from source?
<orphean> trippss: sorry i got thrown off track when the battery panel app thing was brought up :)
<katya^^> is there a specific kernel module I need to load for my sata drives (ICH8/ITE8211F controllers) workin during ubuntu install
<Boopop> can someone help me sort out hfs+ folder permissions?
<wols_> VSpike: you must think I have a crystal ball and therefore already know what your error is
<freethinker> jrib:no , no i dont have any O.S. in sda4?
<katya^^> I figured that would be automated by now since it's getting to be pretty old
<peter86> caldo_de_cana, while running self computer test - I heard sound. My ubuntu is 8.10, realtek onabord
<wols_> VSpike: custom kernels mainly
<trippss> awesome. now on to problem #2 :)
<VSpike> wols_: FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia_new
<jrib> freethinker: you need to format sda4 with some filesystem.  You don't need any operating system
<freethinker> jrib:the type of i do not know how to say its external 3
<yoshimit> guys, I need help. I cant install or activate the new Nvidia driver on my Ubuntu 8.04 64 bits... Help, please...
<jrib> freethinker: how did you format it?
<freethinker> jrib:i can acess to sda$4
<foool> hi - I am totally new to linux but want to learn it. I burned the CD and tried to install on a computer with a blank HD I am getting a buffer I/O error on fd0 anyone know what is happening. I did a check on the disk and it burned correctly.
<Boopop> Anybody?
<VSpike> wols_: good point, but I don't have a custom kernel - just the generic one
<jrib> freethinker: ok.  Pastebin the output of 'mount'
<katya^^> /dev/fd0 is your floppy drive, generally
<freethinker> jrib: i formated with ext3
<Unimatrix9> foool, could you turn off floppy drive in bios?
<raffaele> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<wols_> what "install" command?
<foool> i have floppy disabled - it doesn't have one
<jrib> freethinker: and do you just want your user to have read, write, execute permissions?
<katya^^> oems should really provide floppies for people :P
<freethinker> jrib: yes !!
<trippss> hibernate does not restore correctly on my laptop since I resized my swap partition. everything looks ok. It just boots up like a cold boot. how do I fix?
<jrib> !permissions > freethinker (read the private message from ubottu)
<lee__> hi does anyone have any experience programming SDL?
<jrib> freethinker: use chown/chmod appropriately on the mount point (with the partition mounted there) for the permissions you want
<VSpike> wols_: < wols_> what "install" command? << was that to me?
<Unimatrix9> fools : when you wait a while , it does not start after all, ?
<Unimatrix9> foools : what kind of pc is it?
<sanity> lee__: Yes a while ago on my Zaurus (linux pda)
<jrib> freethinker: feel free to ask for more details if you aren't sure of what you need to do after reading that wiki page
<foool> unimatrix9 how long wait
<freethinker> ok
<Unimatrix9> foool , it takes a while, becuase of the error, ...
<freethinker> no i have go away but later i will read
<foool> it is a median with a 80gig HD (year old)
<VSpike> wols_:  that was modprobe, which calls install /sbin/lrm_vidio nvidia_new
<Unimatrix9> foool. what the pc, ah a medion?
<foool> i will try it and get back to you
<wols_> VSpike: is this envy?
<VSpike> wols_: no
<VSpike> wols_: looks like i was bitten by Bug #198622.  "sudo depmod" fixes the problem
<wols_> then they shis lrm_ binary thing?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 198622 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "nvidia_new fails to load" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198622
<Unimatrix9> foool, no usb devices connected ?
<VSpike> wols_: it's the output of "modprobe -v"
<foool> nothing - mouse keyboard monitor thats it
<Cheesypieces> guys, how do i make it so that when i add/remove a program through synaptic its is automatically added/removed from the main menu?
<VSpike> wols_: but it's solved - it's just a broken update caused by an ubuntu bug
<Stormx2> Cheesypieces: That happens anyway
<VSpike> wols_: thanks again
<Unimatrix9> foool , how many drives connected?
<lee__> please has anybody experience doing opengl graphics programming through SDL??
<wols_> still don't get that lrm thing
<katya^^> lee: have you tried in #sdl ? :p
<wols_> lee__: wrong channel. go into aSDL channel
<lee__> cheers
<foool> one HD 2 partitions
<Cheesypieces> Stormx2: not for me it doesn't, any idea how i can switch this function back on?
<Unimatrix9> ok
<foool> back soon
<Stormx2> Cheesypieces: There's no way of switching it off. Some apps won't add themselves, some will
<Stormx2> depends on the app.
<yaohuan> anbody?
<Cheesypieces> Stormx2: none of my apps do it - its very frustrating!
<Dr_Willis_> all the app does i belive is create a  ITEM.desktop file in the right dir . to get added to the menus
<Dr_Willis_> gnome and kde sometimes fails to notice the newly added .desktop file.
<Stormx2> Really?
<Stormx2> :/
<Unimatrix9> foools : boot with the cdrom, at the first screen , where you choose language hit f6
<Dr_Willis_> I belive the freedesktop.org site has details on the .desktop file format
<Stormx2> Cheesypieces, tried logging out and back in?
<Dr_Willis_> Its just a simple text file. :)
<elementz> does anybody know what 'plughw' does? i need to adjust the audio settings in avidemux
<Unimatrix9> foools : choose to boot with the code noapic
<Cheesypieces> Stormx2: yep, still does the same thing
<elementz> how do i find the correct values for plugwh? in my audiosettings/ alsa setup?
<benzs_s> hello chaps
<PLC> Rheu :)
<benzs_s> to get my new creative zen 8gb recognised, i have to run gnomad2 as root. does anybody know why this is
<Unimatrix9> foools or noapic nolapic acpi=off
<Stormx2> Cheesypieces: What apps have you tried installing? Some won't add themselves to the menu
<velko> elementz, it represents your hardware (the sound card) in you gstreamer pipeline
 * PLC cherche expert en chmod chown :D
<Unimatrix9> foools try and see if that helps
<elementz> velko, thx
<PLC> oups
<PLC> sorry
<PLC> it's wrong channel :p
<Unimatrix9> foools , since you have an medion, i think there is also an option in the bios to trun off the boot from usb , wich is essentialy your usb card reader
<elementz> velko, so, how do i find the correct configuration for avidemux? at the moment it has the following values under ALSA-Device: plughw:0,0
<Unimatrix9> foools, you could also try to un connect the card reader from the motherboard, when the power is off, make sure you know how to connect it again, just to try if that might help
<velko> elementz, i guess you don't have to correct it for avidemux. fire gstreamer-properties and correct the problem there
<boris> hello. ive got crappy sound on ubuntu. a fix is to set ALSA PCM n front:0 in Volume control to three fourths, but it only works until reboot. help pls
<Cheesypieces> Stormx2: i've been playing around a bit lately so at various different times i've added or removed firefox, opera, google earth, rythmbox, amsn, evolution mail, freecol, and probably a few other. every time i do it i have to do the menus manually as well
<Stormx2> Cheesypieces: Whack.
<Stormx2> One moment.
<Unimatrix9> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<PLC> by
<mib> hey
<PLC> bye
<mib> i try restart my pc
<mib> and the same error still observed
<mib> terrible
<mib> any suggesiton?
<velko> boris, can't you save your settings with "sudo alsactl"?
<mib> ive tried what have been suggested
<sidewalk> what application do you guys recommend for ripping mp3s?
<boris> velko: will try
<sidewalk> ripping cds to mp3s
<waba92> where can i finde a good tutorial about printer sharing forum ubuntu to ubuntu
<velko> sidewalk, why not just use the default: sound-juicer?
<Unimatrix9> rythmbox?
<boris> velko: did it, we'll see after reboot
<Unimatrix9> oh , yeah soundjuicer
<Unimatrix9> hehe
<mib> any suggestion guys?
<sidewalk> ill see
<sidewalk> velko: hmms, i installed an application some time ago but cant remember the name of it
<velko> mib, i haven't seen your bug description. i have no idea what are you talking about
<sidewalk> velko: it wasnt sound-juicer
<velko> sidewalk, grip?
<mib> velko: when i try reading dvd , it gives me error
<katya^^> reinstall ubuntu it works?
<mib> even though i have xine gui
<sidewalk> velko: ill check
<katya^^> huhu
<sidewalk> velko: not grip
<t3hwiz0rd> computer with a p4 and kubuntu/xfce is set to use nvidia restricted drivers... whenever the nvidia drivers are loaded, gdm fails to load and a window prompting "ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode" is qued... anyone have any ideas?
<armon_> hi, all, I am using gtk, i want to change the focus with keypress, (up, down, left, right, enter), any idea or reference?
<mib> in Xine, it said The source cant be read..Maybe you dont have enough rights for this
<stodan> video playback with zoom is pixelated, no antialiasing or sth, on previous install it was ok...
<Unimatrix9> sidewalk http://blog.mypapit.net/2007/05/how-to-rip-mp3-cd-using-sound-juicer-ubuntu-tips.html
<sidewalk> what good convert-tools are there to convert wav to mp3 ?
<stodan> both in totem and totem gstreamer
<Stormx2> sidewalk, lame?
<velko> sidewalk, soundconverter? but it's not for cd ripping. it just converts files from one format to another
<Unimatrix9> sidewalk did you see the url?
<Stormx2> sidewalk, lame -V 0 -h yourfile.wav yourfile.mp3
<foool> unimatrix9 - hey!! you were right floppy. Now I get to Busybox
<fu> I have got a trouble mounting USB
<zipper> What cd or dvd image should i download in order to get a kernel with SMP support? (intel Core 2 duo)
<Unimatrix9> cool!
<mib> hwhen i use totem , the error given to me is the source seems encrypted, and cant be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?
<foool> now i am lost haha!!
<howlingmadhowie> zipper: to the best of my knowledge, all ubuntu kernels are compiled with smp support
<Unimatrix9> !libdvdcss
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<fu> The volume uses 'NIDHIN' uses the f file system which is not supported by your system.
<riadh_> salut
<sidewalk> velko: can i use sound-juicer just to make a wav to mp3 ?
<foool> i will have to look for a tutorial somewhere
<riadh_> j'ai un probléme au niveau des partions de mon disque dur
<fu> what is f file system ?
<riadh_> je peut pas les ouvrir
<mib> uboittu, i follow the link just now
<simplyubuntu> hey guys. was hoping for some help... for some reason everytime I boot up, I get taken to a shell that says press ctrl d to boot..
<Odd-rationale> !fr | riadh_
<ubottu> riadh_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<mib> and i install the libdvd already
<velko> sidewalk, no. it's for cd ripping only as far as i know
<riadh_> message d'erreur ( imosssipble de monter le volume )
<Unimatrix9> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<zipper> howlingmadhowie, okay, thanks
<riadh_> ok
<velko> sidewalk, try soundconverter
<fu> anybody help me with my USB please
<Unimatrix9> mid
<simplyubuntu> howlingmadhowie... you there?
<Unimatrix9> mib , might be dvd menu or something you need
<howlingmadhowie> simplyubuntu: yep :)
<riadh_> thanls Odd-rationale  :)
<sidewalk> velko: yeah, hold on :P
<howlingmadhowie> simplyubuntu: did you solve your problem?
<napopa> hi, anyone has experience with madwifi drivers ?
<Unimatrix9> fu is the usb plugged in?
<fu> :-(
<simplyubuntu> howlingmadhowie hey. so I've made some progress on the issue.
<mib> UNimatrix, how?
<howlingmadhowie> simplyubuntu: do tell
<fu> yep
<Unimatrix9> fu dmesg | tail
<fu> thanx
<Unimatrix9> give you some clue as what is going on
<mib> ??
<simplyubuntu> howlingmadhowie well not exactly my doing, but now my home partition mounts, but I still get that shell that says press ctrl d to boot
<Unimatrix9> fu : whats the error that the usb gives?
<Maimster> Morning all.
<fu> lots of things .. no error
<smacnay> Hi, I set up an older P4 with ubuntu 8 and would like to make it into my music/photo/movie server.  I could nfs export the particular dir but is there a better way to share multimedia from a linux machine to other lin machines (and possibly win machines) on a local net?
<simplyubuntu> howlingmadhowie after pressing ctrl d I boot normally though and can log in w/o having to mount anything
<Shubbar> how can i install a package from Ubuntu cd-rom? "network manager"
<Unimatrix9> mib : try install mplayer, then insert the dvd, and choose to play with mplayer
<smacnay> I know ssh is working on the ubuntu box but am now learning that it won't boot without a monitor attached.
<howlingmadhowie> simplyubuntu: that's still less than ideal. what was wrong with it?
<Unimatrix9> mib see if that helps
<mib> unimatrix: i try on Xine just now
<peter86> god damned, I thought ubuntu is so genious easy ;)
<mib> but it doesnt help
<fu> I can see it mounted ...
<Unimatrix9> Shubbar . insert the cdrom , package manager should see it, and asks if you want it as source
<katya^^> peter: apparently the new version of ubuntu is a little wonky
<fu> but cannot open it .. shows this error msg " The volume 'NIDHIN' uses the f file system which is not supported by your system.
<simplyubuntu> howlingmadhowie don't know.... my brother turned on the computer and he said he just pressed ctrl d and logged in. subsequent boots (thanks to power outs) proved that. earlier when I logged in after ctrl d, it said your home dir can't be found...
<fu> Unimatrix :please help
<simplyubuntu> howlingmadhowie either way, it's a step :{
<Maimster> smacnay I would run Samba for Windows, and NFS for Linux machines.
<simplyubuntu> :P I mean
<katya^^> whats with dropping support for ppc too
<elementz> how can use the 'find -name "*SomeFile*", that it ignores wether a letter is a capital or not?
<katya^^> thats mean to us ibook owners :(
<Shubbar> unimatrix9: synaptic started when i inserted it, but didnt ask as source, guess it is, but still didn't installed but tried to download
<benzs_s> why does gnomad need to be run as root to recognise my creative zen ?
<smacnay> Maimster, thanks for the tip - what about mpd for music?  Would that work or are there very few clients that can access mpd?
<fu> the drive mounted bfore  i added a few movies and it is not working ...
<Maimster> smacnay Sorry to say that I don't know what mpd is.
<riddlebox> hrmm after i did updates my wireless card doesnt seem to work
<Unimatrix9> Shubbar , go to system / software sources
<Starnestommy> elementz: use -iname instead of -name
<Unimatrix9> Shubbar and uncheck all online sources , untill you only have the cdrom as source
<velko> fu, "the f file system"? are you sure? i never heard of such file system...
<fu> can anybody tell me what is an f file system ?
<howlingmadhowie> simplyubuntu: yeah. but it would be nice to know what's going on
<smacnay> Maimster, thanks - I wll look into your suggestion.
<gustantoro> hola si estamos en suramerica por que hablanen inglesa
<fu> i m sure .. hw can i sent u a screenshot ?
<ozkelligirl> hi all
<howlingmadhowie> simplyubuntu: i couldn't see anything wrong in /var/log/messages :(
<gustantoro> alguien habla español
<Maimster> smacnay No problem. I do a setup like this in other locations. Mainly file sharing though. Good luck.
<ozkelligirl> help help help
<Starnestommy> !es | gustantoro
<ubottu> gustantoro: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<simplyubuntu> howlingmadhowie you want to see /var/log/messages again?
<gustantoro> ok
<howlingmadhowie> simplyubuntu: okay. paste the latest boot :)
<fu> velko : can i send u a screenshot ?
<incorrect> can the version of openldap in hardy do multi master replication?
<tofaffy> I'm running Ubuntu Hardy Heron 8.04 and have Xchat version 2.8.4 and I have a problem where sometimes the line that divides the usernames and the message will dissapear, and the chatbox will hang up and not show new messages but it sorts itself out when I click in the message box. Is there anything that could be causing this? Thanks.
<fu> can anybody help me with this f file system ?
<Shubbar> unimatrix9, synaptic give "could not mark all packages for installation or upgrade"
<fu> it is easilymounted in vista ...
<simplyubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21845/
<simplyubuntu> howlingmadhowie ^^
<ozkelligirl> hello
<Sockmonkey> Don't suppose anyone could tell me how to set up eagle-usb or show me a guide? I've tried and can't work it out. :/
<Shubbar> unimatrix9: "The following package has unresolvd dependencies ...."
<howlingmadhowie> simplyubuntu: okay, my elinks is loading it :)
<trippss> hibernate does not restore correctly on my laptop since I resized my swap partition. everything looks ok. It just boots up like a cold boot. how do I fix?
<ozkelligirl> help
<howlingmadhowie> simplyubuntu: nope. no hints there...
<tofaffy> I'm running Ubuntu Hardy Heron 8.04 and have Xchat version 2.8.4 and I have a problem where sometimes the line that divides the usernames and the message will dissapear, and the chatbox will hang up and not show new messages but it sorts itself out when I click in the message box. Is there anything that could be causing this? Thanks.
<ozkelligirl> hi all
<Jay> hi there ozkelligirl
<simplyubuntu> howlingmadhowie thought so... we have to figure out why it would default to that shell in the first place
<phaedra> ozkelligirl, hi...
<Shubbar> can i install a package manually from Ubuntu cd-rom?
<phaedra> Shubbar, Yes, you can.
<howlingmadhowie> simplyubuntu: what's the error message it mentions again?
<elementz> Starnestommy, thx
<Starbucks> Hey
<mib> i tried on mplayer
<mib> and then it still give the same error
<simplyubuntu> howlingmadhowie good point. don't exactly remember
<ozkelligirl> hi
<Shubbar> phaedra: how?
<Jay> you said that already ozkelligirl
<Starbucks> Hello again i've just installed hardy heron now but im having issues with getting my ADSL speedtouch 330 working...
<Shubbar> phaedra: i need to install network manager
<Starbucks> Anybody know a quick .exe file that could help this please?
<phaedra> Shubbar, Simply double click the package you want to install.
<howlingmadhowie> simplyubuntu: well the next time you start you can write it down :)
<simplyubuntu> howlingmadhowie I think it was something abt not being able to check disks or something... possibly to do with fsck..
<kael_> hi all, someone could let me know  how to fully remove a program that lauches at startup??
<Starbucks> is this the right IRC chat for these questions please?
<tofaffy> I'm running Ubuntu Hardy Heron 8.04 and have Xchat version 2.8.4 and I have a problem where sometimes the line that divides the usernames and the message will dissapear, and the chatbox will hang up and not show new messages but it sorts itself out when I click in the message box. Is there anything that could be causing this? Thanks.
<howlingmadhowie> simplyubuntu: i had a problem with a power out killing my computer while it was going into hibernation. i had to reinstall :(
<phaedra> Starbucks, This is the right channel but you may need to wait for someone to help.
<fedefede> hi guys!!
<Agu10> hi
<Starbucks> phaedra alright thanks
<mib> anyone know show to solve my problem
<phaedra> Starbucks, np
<mib> ive basically finished install mplayer
<mib> if i were to use command based to play the dvd, whats the right command
<fedefede> does someone knows a program like derive...or something that allow me to plot some math-function graph??
<howlingmadhowie> fedefede: gnuplot
<howlingmadhowie> fedefede: but the learning curve is quite steep
<fedefede> :-D
<fedefede> yeah...i know that prog...but i don't need something professional...
<Starbucks> Guys who just logged in do you know how to get a speedtouch 330 working with ubuntu please?
<hyphenated> Starbucks: have you searched google for "ubuntu speedtouch 330" ?
<Starbucks> yes
<qbert> how do I explore what fonts are on my system ?  I want to set a font for emacs , i need that long ungodly string thing
<Shubbar> phaedra, where can i find network manager package on the cd-rom? i searched but couldn't find it
<Shubbar> phaedra, 8.04 cd-rom
<phaedra> Shubbar, It should be nm-applet I believe
<Starbucks> guys another question is how do I get my 8500GT to work with ubuntu please? SO I can use the nice graphics
<Opt1k> hey
<phaedra> Shubbar, And it's generally installed by default...
<fedefede> Starbucks...ubuntu will configure it...
<Opt1k> i have a question
<danbhfive> Starbucks: when did you get this computer?
<Shubbar> phaedra, "no files found"
<Starbucks> I upgraded recently
<polygon89> Hello, for some reason pidgin doesnt flash the taskbar window (the thing in the bottom middle that says like the conversation your having) when people message me,....my other computer and windows both do this but for some reason pidgin wont. ive even tried upgrading to the latest version and it doesnt seem to help, any ideas?
<phaedra> Starbucks, You would have to install the restricted driver for Nvidia cards...
<Starbucks> phaedra: Where can I get that?
<fedefede> Starbucks: once you have started ubuntu it will tell you that some restricted driver is needed...
<Starbucks> fedefede: Hmmm it hasn't said that for me :S
<Gohanx3> I just checked my hdd, 10GB is in use, WHAT!? is that how much ubuntu takes up after a few updates?
<Opt1k> hey, help needed... i wanna install my ati radeon 9600 pro drivers on ubuntu
<Opt1k> and when i try n do that it gets me an error message sayin
<Opt1k> ./packages/Ubuntu/ati-packager.sh: 347: sh -c '/usr/sbin/synaptic --set-selections --non-interactive --hide-main-window < /tmp/fileWTsn6T': not found
<Opt1k> Unable to install dpkg-dev.  Please manually install and try again.
<Opt1k> ./packages/Ubuntu/ati-packager.sh: 347: dpkg-architecture: not found
<Opt1k> Error: unsupported architecture:
<FloodBot2> Opt1k: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fedefede> Starbucks: install "Envy" package
<fedefede> after that run it
<phaedra> Starbucks, System > Administration > Restricted Drivers >
<Starbucks> fedefede: Will that be under synanptic or whatever its called? And will I need to download anything for it to work?
<colaser> I'm trying to upgrade to Hardy, but dpkg fails on acpid, saying it's in an inconsistent state and that I should reinstall it. When I try to reinstall it, I get "E: I wasn't able to locate file for the acpid package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package."
<Starbucks> phaedra: Oh alright I'll try those things now thanks
<Gohanx3> can someone please help me, my hdd tells me 10GB is in use, is that normal after a few apt-updates? how do I check whats really taking up space?
<foool> unimatrix9 I am installing the alternate CD and it goes okay. I set the keyboard then it goes to install but I get the CD could not be mounted, as if it isn't there. Asks to put CD in and try again. Any ideas?
<fedefede> starbucks
<Starbucks> Thanks for your help guys I will try this now.
<fedefede> open synaptic
<Starbucks> fedefede: ok
<rt73-ubuntu8> has anyone here managed  injection  with a ralink USB adapter rt73 on  ubuntu 8.04 2.6.24-19???
<fedefede> and search for envy
<Starbucks> fedefede: Alright do I need the internet for that however?
<fedefede> starbucks: yeah
<polygon89> Gohanx3, after installing all updates on hardy i am using like 2.2gb for the root filesystem. (not including swap, /home and /boot)
<Starbucks> fedefede: Alright well hopefully now I have it on my USB stick I think I just got it :) thankyou.
<krono2k5> is there a how to guide for samba and ldap with ubuntu
<Starbucks> fedefede: If all goes well I shall be on here again in a moment on Ubunutu! With nice graphics xD! Thanks
<fedefede> Starbucks: not a probelm
<mib> any suggestion?
<foool> anyone help for my problem?
<Gohanx3> polygon89: thanks, then theres something wrong with my system, 10GB sounds way too much for a simple .net install with a few updates
<amenado> Gohanx3-> df -h or du -h will tell you usage
<yabuk> what program should I use to copy a encrypted DVD on Ubuntu?
<ozkelligirl> hi all
<polygon89> Gohanx3, or if you want a nice gui, applications>accessories>disk usage analyzer
<Faust-C> has anyone gotten usb to work in virtualbox?
<Faust-C> ive tried all that google has found w/o any luck
<Gohanx3> polygon89: im trying to post the result, but pastebin appears to be dead
<Gohanx3> wont load here
<krono2k5> is there a how to guide for samba and ldap with ubuntu
<jrib> Faust-C: try #vbox.  I believe the ose (open source edition) does not give you usb by the way
<Faust-C> jrib: thats messed up but lemme try thx
<polygon89> Gohanx3, try googling pastebin, there are several around
<fedefede> bye bye guys..thanks for everything
<stargaze> hi
<Faust-C> pastebin.ca
<Faust-C> nopaste
<stargaze> can someone help update firefox? through synaptic it doesn't work
<lopin> Hello!  I'm putting together a desktop for a friend with a low low power computer.  He wants a very light weight and feature-less word processor.  He was upset with Abiword.  Is there another one I can use for him?  An alternative to wordpad?
<b4l7424r> can i apply individual nvidia-settings parameters directly to my xorg file such as XVideoTextureSyncToVBlank=1 ?
<gordonjcp> lopin: pyroom
<Gohanx3> polygon89: http://code.bulix.org/lusc8c-67161
<peter86> Halo halo
<peter86> are you here?
<rsk> lopin: wine has a native notepad, maybe that works
<lopin> gordonjcp: Thank you!
<gordonjcp> lopin: pyroom is similar to writeroom on the Mac
<gordonjcp> it's about as minimal and feature-less as you can get ;-)
<jrib> lopin: mousepad ?
<lopin> rsk: Notepad is just a little too few features.  He want's rich-text, but Abiword is too much, cause he's all confused...
<polygon89> Gohanx3, it says only 3.2 gb is used?
<Gohanx3> polygon89: its weird
<rsk> what about vim emacs and such?
<lopin> jrib: Thank you, but mousepad is like notepad.  Personally, I have that on my server downstairs...
<rsk> gvim mayb e
<polygon89> Gohanx3, try restarting, it might be stuff in /tmp
<Gohanx3> if I right click on my hdd it says 10GB in use
<Gohanx3> polygon89: I already did a few minutes ago
<lopin> I think I'm going to look into pyroom...
<polygon89> Gohanx3, what does disk usage analyzer say?
<polygon89> Gohanx3, try having it scan root
<krono2k5> is there a how to guide for samba and ldap with ubuntu
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer krono2k5
<colaser> Sorry for repeating my question, but it's been 10 minutes: I'm trying to upgrade to Hardy, but aptitude dist-upgrade tells me to reinstall acpid, and aptitude reinstall acpid tells me to manually fix it. How do I get this working?
<ash7> sometimes all the multimedia playback on my ubuntu stops, all i can see is video moving at 2 frames per second and no audio. restarting is the only way out. why does this happen?
<polygon89> colaser, try sudo apt-get install -f
<ash7> and how can i solve this ?
<polygon89> colaser, should try and automatically fix any packaging problems
<lopin> colaser: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a ?
<colaser> Thanks. I'll try it.
<mib> i wanted to know how can i play my dvd using mplayer?
<polygon89> ash7, do you get direct rendering on your video card?
<lopin> mib you need the Ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<polygon89> lopin, that doesnt include dvd playback...
<jrib> mib: mplayer dvd://1      where 1 is whatever chapter you want (after you have installed dvdcss)
<lopin> mib so you can decode the dvd.
<lopin> polygon89: when did they take that out?!
<bazhang> !dvd | mib
<ubottu> mib: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<cyzie> what is the version and build for firefox in hardy ?
<polygon89> lopin, they have never had it in.
<mib> ive try that link
<mib> and its not working
<mib> :(
<polygon89> lopin, you have always needed to install libdvdcss
<bazhang> cyzie, see /topic
<lopin> polygon89: wow!  Huh...
<mib> ive install the libdvdcss2
<colaser> apt-get install -f gives me a bunch of errors of the form "/etc/init.d/acpid: 100: cannot create /sys/devices/platform/applesmc.768/{something}: Permission denied"
<ash7> polygon89, i dont know what direct rendering means but i have enabled ATI drivers for running compiz
<mib> it gives me libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_0.VOB (0x00003460)
<mib> and those errors..
<cyzie> bazhang, OK!
<polygon89> ash7, type this in console and tell me waht it says: glxinfo | grep direct
<sanity> Anyone seen a VLC skin with large buttons (for car computer / touchscreen)?
<mib> when i did mplayer dvd://1
<cyzie> bazhang, is a food?
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys. I'm having difficulty with networking. Whenever I need to change my network settings, they won't work unless i restart the system. Why is this happening? I use the standard network manager for hardy. (nm-applet)
<mynetdude> I reinstalled ubuntu yesterday because I had 64bit edition, now I have the 32bit edition... when I searched the repos for frostwire (I'm sure thats where I found it last time) it is not in the repos now shouldn't it be in the repos?
<polygon89> mib, that means its having trouble decoding the dvd...is it a real dvd or a rip?
<mib> bazhang indeed is a food
<mib> shoule be real dvd
<colaser> I'm trying dpkg-reconfigure -a now.
<BENADN> yo
<mib> its a video dvd
<ash7> polygon89, direct rendering: Yes
<cedricshock> Hi. I'm trying to mount a partition in a hard drive image. I can mount the first and other early partitions of an image using loopback and an offset, but later partitions don't mount. I'm pretty much dead sure I've got my offsets right, and I've used this image before. Any ideas?
<polygon89> mib, try playing it with vlc and see if it plays
<mib> hmm..
<polygon89> ash7, hmm. sorry  i dont know what else there could be, there could be a ton of things causing it...
<raffaele> ciao
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys. I'm having difficulty with networking. Whenever I need to change my network settings, they won't work unless i restart the system. Why is this happening? I use the standard network manager for hardy. (nm-applet)
<shaiguitar> anyone know what the package name for ethereal is? (sudo apt-get install ethereal ?) tia
<bazhang> !it | raffaele
<ubottu> raffaele: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Cheesypieces> hi guys, any idea how i can improve the performance of flash videos in opera?
<WhoNeedszzz> shaiguitar: use synaptic to search for it
<ash7> polygon89, ok but can i do away with restarting whole system to fix this. can i restat some subsystem?
<carrera> Greetings Earthlings!
<polygon89> ash7, if you can try just restarting x, close everything important and ctrl+alt+backspace
<carrera> any good text to speech apps for ubuntu?
<mynetdude> I think there is already text to speech included with the default install
<katya^^> define good, what are your needs :o
<bazhang> !info festival
<ubottu> festival (source: festival): General multi-lingual speech synthesis system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.96~beta-7ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 895 kB, installed size 2656 kB
<bazhang> ubottu lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<mynetdude> lol
<alessio> giorno!
<bazhang> !info teamspeak
<ubottu> Package teamspeak does not exist in hardy
<ash7> polygon89, if this helps, i just installed vlc and it seems to work fine. but totem is still the same
<mynetdude> why is frostwire not in the repos? I'm sure I found that in the repos yesterday and now it isn't there
<bazhang> !it | alessio
<ubottu> alessio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys. I'm having difficulty with networking. Whenever I need to change my network settings, they won't work unless i restart the system. Why is this happening? I use the standard network manager for hardy. (nm-applet)
<ash7> polygon89, can it be a problem with gstreamer pipeline
<bazhang> !frostwire
<ubottu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<alessio> ok thanks
<bazhang> see above mynetdude
<polygon89> ash7, yeah totem doenst play dvds very well. well if it plays in vlc maybe try reinstalling libdvdcss, maybe the install got borked or something. cause libdvdcss is compiled into vlc...
<WhoNeedszzz> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<mynetdude> nevermind... thats not what I asked... but thats ok you go on polling your factoid
<carrera> any text to speech app suggestions?
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys. I'm having difficulty with networking. Whenever I need to change my network settings, they won't work unless i restart the system. Why is this happening? I use the standard network manager for hardy. (nm-applet)
<sanity> carrera: festival
<ash7> polygon89, humm but the problem in totem comes with mp3, flv, avi
<bazhang> mynetdude, it is not in the repos; there is a link for you to read
<carrera> thanks sanity
<sanity> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<polygon89> WhoNeedszzz, you may start googling your network card name/model and see if anyone has the same problem
<WhoNeedszzz> ash7, avoid totem all together, use vlc instead
<polygon89> ash7, so you want to have totem play those?
<WhoNeedszzz> polygon89, and you think i haven't done that?
<carrera> sanity, this time, repeating helped!  ;)
<polygon89> WhoNeedszzz, well it might be a bug with nm-applet for all we know
<sanity> Yes, maybe but I have tts running on this channel.  And I am not disabled.
<ash7> polygon89, its just that it i want it should work if its present
<Krusader> i can't see window's shared folders. but i can browsing it by ip-address
<oxi> hi
<polygon89> ash7, hmm do you have the gstreamer-codecs installed? there are several packages that install support for codecs like that
<WhoNeedszzz> what's the most reliable and stable network manager?
<oxi> what os would you pick for a tiny vmware image that has java runtime environment without X?
<Sockmonkey> Can someone help me get internet working with a sagem fast 800 modem? I've looked at guides and I can't follow and of them :/
<polygon89> WhoNeedszzz, nm-applet works fine for me, but i hear wicd or something works too....might want to rsearch that
<Krusader> ﻿ i can't see window's shared folders. but i can browsing it by ip-address. Please hepl me, brothers!
<WhoNeedszzz> polygon89: what exactly do you do when you are connecting to a network?
<ash7> polygon89, i will try restarting X
<polygon89> WhoNeedszzz, well the first time i installed ubuntu, i clicked the little applet, selected my wireless network, entered my key and then it connected
<polygon89> WhoNeedszzz, then after that nm-applet tries to connect to the best available network, or the only one i have a key for
<WhoNeedszzz> polygon89: with roaming or not?
<polygon89> WhoNeedszzz, im not sure, its just a normal wifi network
<WhoNeedszzz> polygon89: i'm talking about the wireless mode of nm-applet
<WhoNeedszzz> there is roaming and manual
<polygon89> WhoNeedszzz, yeah it would be roaming
<polygon89> WhoNeedszzz, i didnt manually edit the info for my network
<shaiguitar> WhoNeedszzz, ( apt-get wireshark )
<Cruzer> I recently installed Ubuntu 7.10, when it was finished installation I enabled my restricted drivers and set my resolution to 1440x900. After the reboot my monitor says Input not Supported( meaning the res is higher then my monitor can use) Now I can't use Ubuntu. How do I set my resolution smaller?
<Starbucks> Hey again :( I still don't seem to be able to find a quick fix for my speedtouch 330 internet..
<shaiguitar> anyone have experience with wireshark / ethereal ? (pm me if u want)
<Starbucks> I've tried to download the files needed but the USB ADSL manager doesn't install...it says something about python and things...
<seagull_man> does anyone here us transmission bit torrent client?
<sethalton> anyone good with ubuntu server?
<Akazawa> hey guys. I have a laptop here that has applications keep locking up and its not overheating or anything
<polygon89> seagull_man, what about it?
<WhoNeedszzz> shaiguitar: ...wireshark is for hacking...
<sanity> Cruzer: try CTRL-ALT-NUMPAD(-)
<bazhang> Cruzer, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Cruzer> I will try both
<seagull_man> polygon89, i want to get a newer version but i can only access 1.06 throught synaptic
<Cruzer> thanks alot
<shaiguitar> WhoNeedszzz, it's only on the local intranet, and 'm at home.. i actually want to show it to my GF as she's learning something related in the university ;)
<polygon89> seagull_man, you will either need to compile from source, or maybe find a newer deb on like getdeb.net
<Akazawa> how do I find out what is going wrong with it?
<seagull_man> polygon89, what is a deb?
<polygon89> Akazawa, maybe check your ram....if random things keep crashing
<polygon89> seagull_man, if you ever used windows, you used installers to install a program. A deb is a file that installs the files for an application in the right place
<mynetdude> !frostwire
<ubottu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<m1r> hi
<seagull_man> polygon89, oh k
<seagull_man> polygon89, so i look for a transmission deb on getdeb.net?
<polygon89> seagull_man, yeah
<seagull_man> polygon89, do i then have to add that to synaptic or something?
<polygon89> seagull_man, after you download it. you cam just double click it
<seagull_man> polygon89,  ok sweet,
<seagull_man> polygon89, thanks heaps
<polygon89> seagull_man, then it will bring up a window, you click install, enter password
<seagull_man> poly ok
<nick_> does anyone know how to install parallel printers (specifically DeskJet 720C) on Hardy?
<seagull_man> polygon89, ok
<polygon89> nick_, does detecting it through printing not work?
<Starbucks> phaedra: You still here please?
<nick_> no.  there's no option to choose a locally connected printer manually either.
 * sethalton GeekSquadSF
 * sethalton erjs
<sethalton>  
<Pierre_N> does anyone here own a WD World Book (mounted over cifs?)
<GeekSquadSF> anyone good with the ubuntu server?
<yowshi> 30 minutes till i finish download the hardy upgrade
<yowshi> i hope my system doesnt explode
<bazhang> try #ubuntu-server GeekSquadSF if you dont get an answer here
<carrera> what's the diff between espeak and festival?
<GeekSquadSF> thanks
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ysatoshi61> hi
<esteth> How would I find out which graphics driver I am using?
<ActionParsnip> esteth: id check xorg.conf out, it'll say there
<esteth> ActionParsnip, my Xorg.conf doesn't mention a driver
<Rayvis> How do I get into the filesystem as root? I did it once but can't remember how. I want to add some backgrounds to the backgrounds folder but I don't have permission
<r2s> why gedit 2.22.3 code comment not working on ruby/rails??
<esteth> Rayvis, "gksudo nautilus" at a terminal
<Rayvis> esteth: Thanks
<peter86> I have problem... sound under firefox doesnt working. I try to listen music from youtube
<Reformer81> Rayvis: Why not just keep them in your /home/ directory where they belong?
<WhoNeedszzz> I just installed wicd. It says it has a tray icon but I see no tray icon. What's up with that?
<peter86> przepraszam, czy jest tu jakis polak?
<Reformer81> !info wicd
<ubottu> Package wicd does not exist in hardy
<joaopinto> WhoNeedszzz, have you started it ? it will not add the tray icon until it's started
<WhoNeedszzz> yes i did start it
<Yooshi> grrrr
<joaopinto> hum, there is no wicd package
<ActionParsnip> peter86: do you have sound in other flash apps
<Reformer81> joaopinto: Yeah... I have no idea what he's talking about either :)
<joaopinto> it was probably built from source
<Yooshi> !p2p
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<WhoNeedszzz> joaopinto: nope, there is a apt line to add
<Yooshi> !gnutella
<ubottu> Gnutella clients: GTK-Gnutella (GTK, stand-alone), gifTui, giFToxic (GTK, based on giFT), Apollon (KDE, based on giFT), mldonkey-gui (GTK, based on MLDonkey), KMLDonkey (KDE, based on MLDonkey), !Limewire, !Frostwire (Java, not in the !repositories) - See also !P2P
<joaopinto> WhoNeedszzz, ok, you used a 3rd party repos
<WhoNeedszzz> but i got the tray working
<WhoNeedszzz> yes
<Reformer81> joaopinto: Hmm... it's a network manager for linux... strange that he'd use that instead of the one that's supported.
<joaopinto> WhoNeedszzz, sorry, i am not familiar with that app
 * Yooshi is so dumbfounded that frostwire doesn't work
<peter86> ActionParsnip, no
<Yooshi> even on 32bit
<ActionParsnip> peter86: is the sound muted in youtube?
<Erosion> !irssi
<ubottu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<legend2440> nick_ the deskjet 720c isn't listed as an option in system>administration >printing? are you using hardy?
<nick_> ok I've configured it manually using uri parallel:/dev/lp0 but nothing happens when I print test page from system-config-printer.
<Yooshi> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<subzero316> irc
<WhoNeedszzz> ok now another question. I'm using the battery monitor plugin for xfce but it won't display time remaining. It constantly shows 00:00
<WhoNeedszzz> why is that?
<WhoNeedszzz> !pong
<ubottu> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<winter-mute> hi anyone having problems with ati drivers?
<Reformer81> WhoNeedszzz: This is the Ubuntu support channel... many people here do not use XFCE and therefore you'd be better off asking in #xubuntu
<psyco> lool
<winter-mute> i want to downgrade my X server to 1.3... i wonder how to do that
<WhoNeedszzz> Reformer81: that would be true if the people in #xubuntu actually were paying attention and help
<peter86> ActionParsnip, not
<Reformer81> WhoNeedszzz: Well, asking in here is useless and inappropriate.
<nick_> (well it tells me the job's been submitted but there's no activity either from the printer or the hdd after that)
<Harde_> Where can I modify splash in boot?
<starbucks> yey hello everyone im using ubuntu to type this :):)
<winter-mute> I have HARDY, Xorg 1.4 and 8.4 ATI drivers, wonder if anyone has resolved opengl issue for that for dualhead system
<ActionParsnip> peter86: try emptying the temporary internet files
<ActionParsnip> peter86: do you have any other audio apps running??
<peter86> ActionParsnip, no
<peter86> :>
<starbucks> Guys I still can't get my nvidia 8500GT drivers to work...:S can anyone help please
<TurtleUrlte> it migt be too new
<WhoNeedszzz> starbucks: use the binary from nvidia.com
<TurtleUrlte> thatys a new card right?
<WhoNeedszzz> starbucks: i have the 8600 gts working fine
<P4n[t]3r> guys i got a problem I installed Envy and i clicked on xorg automaticly configure... then i restarted and then Xorg.conf had some problems and then the errors was : No screens found
<joaopinto> starbucks, have you tried with nvidia-glx-new already ?
<starbucks> WhoNeedszzz: But how do I use a binary im new?
<WhoNeedszzz> P4n[t]3r: do yourself a favor and don't use that bloated program :)
<WhoNeedszzz> starbucks: no problem
<joaopinto> starbucks, you shoud not use the nvidia binary unless essentialy required
<starbucks> joaopinto: No I don't think so
<P4n[t]3r> ?^^
<P4n[t]3r> WhoNeedszzz what can i do now?
<starbucks> joaopinto: Alright
<c0mp13371331337> joaopinto: What's wrong with the nvidia binaries?  I'm using their beta drivers with no issues at all.
<joaopinto> starbucks, System -> Admin -> Hardware drivers
<HalphaZ> hello
<WhoNeedszzz> starbucks: download the binary file, save it to your home directory, open a terminal, type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, run the binary file as root, and viola
<starbucks> joaopinto:  Yup
<HalphaZ> I've some bluetooth problems: hictool dev doesn't return plugged device
<joaopinto> c0mp13371331337, it is recommended to use the repositories binaries because they have a broad range of testers, also they will get proper upgrades with the kernel upgrades
<WhoNeedszzz> starbucks: do _not_ use the restricted drivers
<subzero316> my gnome panel turns white every time i switch from console to xwindow how do i fix this
<starbucks> WhoNeedszzz: Ok well joao told me to use that as a last resource but thanks I will use that if I can't get it working this way..:)
<starbucks> WhoNeedszzz:  Argh lol howcome?
<WhoNeedszzz> starbucks: don't
<joaopinto> starbucks, if the regular restricted drivers do not work, you should try with the envi-ng drivers
<joaopinto> WhoNeedszzz, why not ?
<WhoNeedszzz> starbucks: it only causes problems with that card
<starbucks> WhoNeedszzz: Oh alright
<joaopinto> WhoNeedszzz, so just install envyng-gtk
<WhoNeedszzz> starbucks: i went through a bunch of bull with that method. it is really easy to do the binary way
<joaopinto> it will allow you to install a newer kernel
<c0mp13371331337> joaopinto: Ah, purely from a support standpoint.  I've found the nvidia binaries out-perform the standard drivers in the repos.  Plus they were much easier for me to set up.
<starbucks> WhoNeedszzz: Alright thanks..where do I get the binary then sorry?
<WhoNeedszzz> starbucks: nvidia.com, i'll get the exact link, one sec
<Yooshi> !bittorrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<joaopinto> c0mp13371331337, yes, the question is only about support, and kernel upgrades
<starbucks> WhoNeedszzz:  Alright thanks very much :)
<Yooshi> !Azureus
<ubottu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<starbucks> WhoNeedszzz:  And this will make all the eye candy work right?
<WhoNeedszzz> starbucks: yes indeed
<winter-mute> anyone has problems with ATI 8.4 drivers on dual head?
<WhoNeedszzz> starbucks: i have compiz-fusion installed and working perfectly
<sanity> Probably a silly question, how do you drag a file to a directory that only root can access, and copy/move it as root?  ie.  sudo the copy via the desktop?
<bobbob1016> Can I encrypt my /home or / on an existing install?
<joaopinto> sanity, you run nautilis with gksudo
<winter-mute> my open GL is broken with ATI 8.4
<jrib> sanity: gksudo nautilus.  Though I don't really see why you would ever need this
<starbucks> WhoNeedszzz:  Oh ok...compix being the nice graphical stuff yes?
<bobbob1016> sanity, Try alt+f2 then enter gksu nautilus
<c0mp13371331337> sanity: sudo cp /path/to/file.txt /new/path/to/file.txt
<WhoNeedszzz> grr nvidia had to go and make their site obnoxious
<AlbaParty-528> hey can help me anyone how to do flood ?
<sanity> thanks
<starbucks> WhoNeedszzz: '
<starbucks> Download - NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.09.pkg1.run' is that the correct file?
<Blonde_man> hey can help me anyone how to do flood ?
<WhoNeedszzz> starbucks: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/173.14.09/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.09-pkg1.run
<WhoNeedszzz> starbucks: yes
<c0mp13371331337> starbucks: That sounds about right.
<joaopinto> Blonde_man, you are on the wrong channel, please /list and find something matching your need
<Blonde_man> WhoNeedszzz hey can u help me how to do flood ?
<c0mp13371331337> starbucks: You'll need to stop GDM to install: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<WhoNeedszzz> Blonde_man: what do you mean?
<WhoNeedszzz> c0mp13371331337: i told him detailed instructions
<Blonde_man> WhoNeedszzz i want to learn how to do flood
<starbucks> c0mp13371331337: Im confused whats GDM?
<c0mp13371331337> WhoNeedszzz: Beautiful!
<WhoNeedszzz> starbucks: go back up to the line of instructions and put it in a txt file for reference
<starbucks> WhoNeedszzz: Alright thanks
<joaopinto> starbucks, you need to stop the graphical environment
<WhoNeedszzz> Blonde_man: what do you mean, flood?
<WhoNeedszzz> Blonde_man: in what context?
<Blonde_man> WhoNeedszzz FlOoDer
<starbucks> joaopinto: What graphical enviroment?
<jrib> Blonde_man: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<P4n[t]3r> starbucks u need write that in the black box^^
<bazhang> !ot | Blonde_man
<ubottu> Blonde_man: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<WhoNeedszzz> starbucks: u use gnome or kde?
<joaopinto> starbucks, erm, thats the purpose of the gdm stop command, to stop the X server, the graphical session
<WhoNeedszzz> Blonde_man: i have no idea what you are talking about
<Blonde_man> :(
<starbucks> WhoNeedszzz: im using ubuntu hardy heron
<WhoNeedszzz> starbucks: no, the display manager
<joaopinto> starbucks, meaning, you should switch to a console instead, with CTRL-ALT-F1
<WhoNeedszzz> joaopinto: that won't do it
<WhoNeedszzz> ok i have to go so can someone else finish the help with starbucks?
<WhoNeedszzz> ...
<P4n[t]3r> ^^
<P4n[t]3r> lol
<WhoNeedszzz> wow
<P4n[t]3r> he made somethink wrong
<joaopinto> probably he did the stop
<WhoNeedszzz> yeah probably
<WhoNeedszzz> ok well i'm off
<WhoNeedszzz> have fun
<Elijah>  I am trying to remove an old kernal it i typed "sudo aptitude purge 'kernal name' , it then said dpkg was interuppted, i must manually configure dpkg, i then tried  running a dpkg --configure -a command, now it is telling me all this stuff about evolution dependencies et
<krono2k5> can someone help me i tried running a scrpit in ubuntu and i get the error 29: [: y: integer expression expected
<joaopinto> Elijah, pastebin please
<krono2k5> can someone help me i tried running a scrpit in ubuntu and i get the error 29: [: y: integer expression expected
<Ali_ix> Elijah: try 'sudo ap-get install -f'
<joaopinto> krono2k5, better try #bash :P
<aixenv> good morning
<Elijah> joaopinto, that computer doesn't have internet, i can't get it to use the internet from the vista laptop. Should I try and get this working first
<P4n[t]3r> morning
<IndoRama> good M'ing
<joaopinto> Elijah, the the suggestion from Ali_ix
<Elijah> joaopinto, can you help me use the internet from my vista laptop
<aixenv> how's everyone doin' is the room hoppin?
<Elijah> joaopinto, i didnt follow that
<joaopinto> <Ali_ix> Elijah: try 'sudo ap-get install -f'
<Elijah> joaopinto, who is Ali-ix
<P4n[t]3r> sudo apt-get install -f
<aixenv> a lovely saturday in so-cal where im on call bleh
<starbucks> hey again -.-
<P4n[t]3r> hey
<starbucks> I pressed ctrl-alt F1 but ofcourse didn't know it was going to take me to some weird black screen XD
<Elijah> P4n[t]3r, thanks
<P4n[t]3r> yes
<Yooshi> why won't frostwire work? Azureus works just fine in java
<Elijah> P4n[t]3r,  it seems to be doing something now
<P4n[t]3r> starbucks you need to run the file now
<starbucks> joaopinto: I have got the download now of the binarys...
<P4n[t]3r> in the black screen^^
<chell> I'm having trouble getting my USB headset to work in Ubuntu with recordmydesktop
<Elijah> i can't wait until my learning curve levels off!
<starbucks> P4n[t]3r: I haven't disabled GDM I don't think...oh and im on Gnome
<chell> I've already unmuted the mic channel of my USB mic in alsamixer
<kliklik> I've just quit totem but it's still in the process list eating CPU and memory and I cannot kill it. ps aux|grep totem gives: kliklik 17893  8.5  9.5 168696 71068 ?        Dl   14:17  21:03 totem file:///home/kliklik... How can I kill it if it doesn't respond to kill -9 ?
<chell> can anyone help me please?
<joaopinto> kliklik, rebooting
<joaopinto> !anyone | chell
<ubottu> chell: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kliklik> joaopinto, it's a poor solution but if it's the only way than ok...
<Ali_ix> kliklik: 'sudo kill -9 PID' will kill apps with no exceptions
<starbucks> urm guys 'Could not open the file /home/timecatcher/Deskto…ux-x86-173.14.09-pkg1.run.'
<Elijah> P4n[t]3r, sude apt-get install -f  returned a bunch of errors
<kliklik> Ali_ix, id doesn't
<chell> How do I get my "C-Media" USB headset to work properly (i.e. i can record audio in recordmydkestop) to work in Ubuntu Hardy?
<P4n[t]3r> :X
<kliklik> I've tried it already
<joaopinto> Ali_ix, that is not true, on rare cases the processes get hang in an unkillable status
<Elijah> can someone help me get my internet working on my ubuntu tower through my vista laptop so i can use pastebin
<kliklik> It happend several times already
<Ali_ix> joaopinto: yeah, but really RARE cases :)
<kliklik> and always totem
<Elijah> ics is enabled on the vista laptop and works fine when i boot the tower into xp
<joaopinto> Ali_ix, unfortunately with hardy I have found those not as rare as they should, specially with multimedia apps :P
<Elijah> i have it connected with cat5 cable
<starbucks> P4n[t]3r: How do I disable GDM then? I keep getting this error when I try to run it at the moment: 'Could not open the file /home/timecatcher/Deskto…ux-x86-173.14.09-pkg1.run.'
<kliklik> Is there a way to get any debug info from it to send to the developers?
<Gohanx3> starbucks sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Elijah> is there a network help channel for ubuntu or linux?
<starbucks> Gohanx3: Where do I enter that? Is that in the terminal thing?
<joaopinto> Gohanx3, make sure you provide the rest of the instructions before he does that...
<Elijah> like #ubuntu-netowrking
<P4n[t]3r> starbucks in the console
<P4n[t]3r> terminal
<Ali_ix> Elijah: maybe, but doesn't work for vista
<Gohanx3> starbucks yes but wait
<Elijah> Ali_ix, ics doesnt work for vista
<Elijah> ??
<Gohanx3> starbucks make sure you have printed out, notes, exactly how to proceed with your install, because you wont have any x at all (no gui) unless you reboot or startx
<Ali_ix> Elijah: it is not suprising, it is vista :) (sorry that i cant help)
<bazhang> !windows | Elijah
<ubottu> Elijah: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<joaopinto> Elijah, if you have a question which is specific to vista, please try ##windows
<Yooshi> !weather
<ubottu> Factoid weather not found
<Elijah> Ali_ix, there are instructions for getting my sprint u727 usb modem working for ubuntu but in order for that to happen it needs to download packages and therefore must have preexisting access to the internet
<mcarolan> hi, strange problem here, trying to get my lcd to work on my laptop, i've finally got it to the correct resolution, but it kinda doesn't all fit on the screen, it scrolls when i put my mouse to the bounds of the screen, is there a way to get it to all fit on? cheers
<Elijah> my sprint usb modem is the only modem/internet i have
<chell> How do I fix the "Broken pipe: Underrun occured" issue in recordmydesktop?
<jvm> hi. what do i've to do to make sudo work for a newly created users?
<Ali_ix> Elijah: I see, but unfortunately i have no experience with vista.
<Elijah> Ali_ix, do you know of some otehr help channel where i can find a network expert
<Ali_ix> !windows | Elijah
<ubottu> Elijah: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<starbucks> I just did it again -.-
<P4n[t]3r> starbucks
<Jaffarkelshac> mcarolan: what is the native res of your laptop? check if its not ..x800 instead of 768
<Elijah> Ali_ix, i doubt they will know how for me to configure my ubuntu to vista
<P4n[t]3r> open terminal
<P4n[t]3r> then do that command
<P4n[t]3r> then cd /where/nvida/thing/is
<starbucks> I now know that sudo etc/blabla removes the graphical interface but how do I install stuff its very confusing :(
<P4n[t]3r> then ./nvida think
<starbucks> P4n[t]3r: Yes?
<P4n[t]3r> just
<P4n[t]3r> go in the black window
<P4n[t]3r> then
<P4n[t]3r> cd where/nvidia/is
<Ali_ix> Elijah: ICS generally launches a DHCP daemon wich will configure your ubuntu machine automatically, just work on vista part
<P4n[t]3r> then ./thenameofnvidia
<Twili> How can I partition a removable media drive (SD Card)
<Gohanx3> starbucks why not try the automated script envyng?
<Elijah> how do i launch the ics in ubuntu then?
<joaopinto> Twili, with the partition editor ?
<Twili> I want one ext2 partition and one FAT32
<P4n[t]3r> Gohanx3
<P4n[t]3r> Envy sucks
<starbucks> P4n[t]3r: The name of nvidia is nvidia isn't it? Or do I put in 8500GT?
<P4n[t]3r> no
<Twili> Partition Editor?
<Elijah> vista may already be setup
<P4n[t]3r> just the file
<Gohanx3> P4n[t]3r: how exactly does "it" suck? its the same binary
<Ali_ix> Elijah: ICS is a Microsoft app, you should run it on vista
<P4n[t]3r> Gohanx3
<dfgas> gdm is running at 1280x960. however i have told xorg.conf to only use 1440x900 1280x800   any ideas what is wrong here. i want 1440x900@75
<P4n[t]3r> i did configuere xconfig automaticly
<P4n[t]3r> then
<mcarolan> Jaffarkelshac, i've disabled my laptops screen because i want to use my lcd monitor instead of it, the resolution of that is 1440x900
<P4n[t]3r> i cant start ubuntu anymore
<Elijah> so i would just hook up ubuntu with a cable and it would work?
<joaopinto> P4n[t]3r, envy is actually recommended instead of doing a direct install from the nvidia site
<Ali_ix> Elijah: ok, you should set your wired network to 'Roaming mode' or 'DHCP'
<P4n[t]3r> ye
<P4n[t]3r> but
<Gohanx3> P4n[t]3r: and by that you assume it "suck" because you cant make it work?
<Neff2> Hi people, I've a problem with ubuntu gutsy and gdm on an old laptop. Suddently GDM stopped working properly. When X server starts instead of the login screen I receive a brown screen with an error message written with squares.... If I click on the button of the message, GDM begin "looping". I can still login in gnome by killing gdm (sudo /etc/inid.d/gdm stop) and starting the xserver manually (startx).
<Neff2> I tried installing kdm and it works, but now I want to solve this problem (kdm doesn't unlock gnome-keyring and without gdm I cannot shut down my computer directly from GNOME). Sorry for my bad english and thank you for your help in advance
<starbucks> how do I do this envy thing then please?
<P4n[t]3r> Gohanx3 yes
<P4n[t]3r> probably
<Twili> Where do I get the partition editor?
<bobbob1016> Can I encrypt my /home or / on an existing install?  The only directions I found were for either encrypting during a new install, or during for encrypting a file/non-system partition.
<Gohanx3> P4n[t]3r: the solution lies within the readme
<Ali_ix> Twili: search gparted in synaptic
<joaopinto> Twili, it should be available from System -> Admin -> Part Editor
<Abhorcosm> Can someone help me get videos working in firefox 3, ubuntu 8.04?
<P4n[t]3r> Gohanx3
<P4n[t]3r> if i install Envy again
<starbucks> joaopinto: How do I use envy then please?
<P4n[t]3r> and Xorg.conf comes again
<P4n[t]3r> what i have to make?
<P4n[t]3r> Yes or no
<joaopinto> starbucks, sudo apt-get install envy-gtk
<ompaul> !envy | starbucks
<ubottu> starbucks: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<joaopinto> ops
<Gohanx3> P4n[t]3r: you dont have to configure xorg
<joaopinto> starbucks, sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk
<P4n[t]3r> but i want play a game
<P4n[t]3r> in linux
<P4n[t]3r> so i dont need it?
<P4n[t]3r> (xorg)
<Elijah> Ali_ix, i set my wired connection to roaming and it greyed out the dhcp options. So at least that part is correct, would dns servers do anything, or default gateways?
<Gohanx3> P4n[t]3r: if you cant get past the boot screen, just go into envng core -t (text mode) remove driver and re-install voila a clean xorg
<starbucks> joaopinto: Alright then
<Abhorcosm> ﻿Can someone help me get videos working in firefox 3, ubuntu 8.04?
<Gohanx3> P4n[t]3r: of course you need it, but dont re-configure it after the install theres no point
<starbucks> joaopinto:  DO all these 'sudo' things go in the terminal?
<Abhorcosm> I have just about every plugin already installed
<joaopinto> starbucks, yes
<P4n[t]3r> Gohanx3 so what to do ?
<Ali_ix> Elijah: in roaming mode OS will try to find connection setting automatically, which means default gateway, dns and netmask
<P4n[t]3r> install envy?
<starbucks> joaopinto:  Is it envyng or is that meant to be ing?
<Abhorcosm> Anyone?
<joaopinto> ng, for next generation
<Gohanx3> P4n[t]3r: install envyng (if you wish) if you cant get into your system, go into terminal and envyng core -t - remove driver, re-install if that doesnt work, just remove the driver completly
<Gohanx3> works for me
<Elijah> Ali_ix, that makes sense, like if you are roaming to a bunch of computers! Brilliant name
<Gohanx3> P4n[t]3r: sorry I belive its envyng -t
<P4n[t]3r> Gohanx3 im going to reinstall ubuntu
<P4n[t]3r> thats why i ask
<Gohanx3> oh
<Gohanx3> P4n[t]3r: well if you run into any issues, you just remove the driver, you have full control in the text console
<tdkpetrus> I am trying to run RoR WEBrick (port 3000) from a user account on ubuntu 8.08. Connecting with elinks from localhost works. It does not work if I try to get there from another host. I think iptables lets the request pass. Which other potential reasons are there to prevent me from getting the response?
<bazhang> !info envyng-gtk
<ubottu> envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<starbucks> joaopinto: Is it ok that when your talking to me you use the starb then press tab thing please it just makes it easier to read :) thanks. And ok..:P
<P4n[t]3r> Gohanx3
<P4n[t]3r> but i like to do it in the black window mode
<P4n[t]3r> ^^
<starbucks> joaopinto: After I;ve done that sudo thing what should I do?
<P4n[t]3r> because im sick of envy
<Gohanx3> ?
<marek> guys, how to tell apt to ignore a package from a repo?
<P4n[t]3r> I do i t in the hard way
<P4n[t]3r> ^^
<starbucks> P4n[t]3r: Im going to try envy first then Ill try it your way xD
<Gohanx3> P4n[t]3r: you mean compile kernel source?
<P4n[t]3r> no
<P4n[t]3r> just
<starbucks> P4n[t]3r: Especially as im new I don't want something confusing to have to do
<P4n[t]3r> downloading nvdia from site
<P4n[t]3r> and that ;p
<Gohanx3> oh
<joaopinto> starbucks, gksudo envyng-gtk
<marek> P4n[t]3r: what a open source spirit
<P4n[t]3r> hmß
<starbucks> joaopinto: Do I now enter that...its finished the sudo envyng thing...
<Abhorcosm> Can someone help me get videos working firefox?
<Ali_ix> marek: there is some way, but it is complicated
<P4n[t]3r> well
<P4n[t]3r> I go install Ubuntu now
<Gohanx3> I spent 5 hours trying the nvidia way, and then finally I compiled kernel-source just to be slapped with a big "ERROR", I finally tried envyng, no issues at all, and it takes care of your kernel
<P4n[t]3r> Gohanx3
<P4n[t]3r> yes but
<P4n[t]3r> I installed Envy
<starbucks> joaopinto: The first thing you told me to do has installed envy or whatever its called and now its saying automatically search for drivers...in the envy program shall I just follow it through now?
<P4n[t]3r> then Xorg.conf comes
<mannytu> !Restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<P4n[t]3r> and i clicked yes
<P4n[t]3r> and baam error
<FloodBot2> P4n[t]3r: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<marek> Ali_ix: how complicated?
<Gohanx3> P4n[t]3r: hmm I see what you mean now
<joaopinto> P4n[t]3r, engy had a major update for hardy, if you are not familiar with it, please stop complaining with your past problems, they are not relevant now
<joaopinto> envy
<Gohanx3> P4n[t]3r: I usually press "yes" for a new xorg with envy
<pub> has anyone been having problems using pidgin to connect to aim?
<starbucks> :S sorry to have caused a row
<Gohanx3> P4n[t]3r: then use the nvidia way if that works for ya :)
<P4n[t]3r> Gohanx3 yes and then i restarted and had that problem^^
<P4n[t]3r> thats all :p
<Gohanx3> ^_^
<Ali_ix> marek: in a measure of 1 to 10, it is 7 :). check  this: http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html
<joaopinto> starbucks, yes, envy gets and installs the latest drivers
<starbucks> joaopinto: Its come up with a black box which looks like the terminal thingy...shall I just leave it to finish..after that will I hopefully be able to use things like desktop effects?
<joaopinto> starbucks, yes, let it download and install
<yowshi> hmmm this is worrying but it is to late to go back sinc ethe files are being installed but it keeps saying that several files arent symlinks
<yowshi> in the ld deffered processes sectiopn
<starbucks> joaopinto:  ALright thanks
<starbucks> joaopinto: Im off for dinner now thanks for your help :)
<Elijah> when i hook my ubuntu tower up to my vista laptop to get internet from the vista, my connection info is all 0's for ip, dns etc...
<joaopinto> yw :)
<Elijah> it is in roaming mode
<joaopinto> Elijah, you were already advised to ask on ##windows about the vista part which you dont know
<Elijah> joaopinto, does this mean ubuntu just isn't receiving from vista
<Ali_ix> Elijah: this means Vista isn't offering any service
<joaopinto> Elijah, no, it means since you have no idea about how to do ICS from windows vista, you should ask there
<Elijah> Ali_ix, thanks
<joaopinto> on the ubuntu side, you just need to set it up for dhcp
<Elijah> joaopinto, i set up for roaming
<Davichito> hi
<Elijah> just wanted to mae sure
<Elijah> i will aks windows channel now
<howlingmadhowie> it might be easier to share an internet connection through ubuntu than through windows
<Ali_ix> !hi | Davichito
<ubottu> Davichito: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<elTigre> Hi, I have a sound problem with latest kernel, latest Flash 10 Beta and latest Firefox
<elTigre> at first, sound works, in totem for example
<Zaiden> is there a icon dock program for ubuntu?
<elTigre> then I open a flash streaming video in firefox
<elTigre> or epiphany...
<joaopinto> Zaiden, avant windows manager
<elTigre> there the sound is mute
<Davichito> hi
<Davichito> I have an off-topic question
<elTigre> after killing the browser, totem doesn't play sound at all (device busy)
<Ali_ix> Zaiden: i know at least 3 dock bar apps for gnome
<joaopinto> elTigre, there is a know issue if sound being locked by the flash plugin
<Davichito> I tried to get a bot in here, but he could not log in
<Twili> How can I partition an SD Card in the Partition Manager
<joaopinto> !ot | Davichito
<ubottu> Davichito: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Davichito> is there a special channel for bots?
<Davichito> ok
<elTigre> joapinto: yes, and I thought I had that fixed before
<joaopinto> Twili, you select the device, and create the partitions as you need
<DIL> how do i start zoneminder
<uwe> hello, im trying to understand how package signing works, since i had a strange problem lately, i had my apt-get update poping a warning about not being able to authenticate packages, changing the repositories helps, just for 2 days, then the warning is back again, so how does it work? do i have the public key of ubuntu maintainers when installing ubuntu ? isnt it possible that a single unauthenticated package would change that key and afterwards ill be trusted
<uwe>  fake packages ? if this is the case, is it enough to make sure i have the correct public key by comparing it with someones else ubuntu installation and for example md5sum of apt-get ?
<elTigre> joapinto: and even though flash blocks the sound, it can't play anything either
<joaopinto> elTigre, some people report it is fixed by installing libflashsupport
<Twili> ﻿joaopinto: How?'
<Twili> I selected my device
<Twili> then what do I click\
<Twili> Sorry I'm a n00b with this
<Ali_ix> uwe: you may experiencing some network problems, packet loos for example, which corrups files and results unmaching keys.
<joaopinto> uwe, it is possible, but very unlikey, it is more common for a repository to have a broken package, during synch
<marek> Ali_ix: yeah, that's pinnin, but I want to completly ignore it
<elTigre> I wonder why it was neccessary to truly mess up all sound support in the middle of a release cycle...
<Ali_ix> uwe: make sure you use official repos
<uwe> Ali_ix, i do
<Ali_ix> marek: there is some HOLD functionality in aptitude and dpkg, but i am not sure if it completely ignores the package
<NetEcho_> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nalioth> how do you get dpkg to output all your installed packages?
<Zaiden> When I try to launch advant, it flashes, then disappears
<joaopinto> nalioth, dpkg -l
<elTigre> I installed libflashsupport it worked
<uwe> Ali_ix, joaopinto , well, it happend 4 times in very short time, so , well , it might be the case of network problems ... but again, why would the signitures be broken during synch ?
<benzss> what's the easiest way of running programs as root? is there a less intrusive way than opening terminal?
<joaopinto> uwe, the signature is not broken, what is broken is the package, from a verification point of view
<nalioth> joaopinto: how do i use the output list to put back my packages on another machine?
<elTigre> gksudo
<elTigre> benzss: gksudo "program"
<joaopinto> !clone | nalioth
<ubottu> nalioth: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<benzss> elTigre: thanks :]
<uwe> joetheodd, i suppose you mean that for example the package is perfectly legitimate, but the list of signitures related to it was not updated yet ?
<joaopinto> benzss, if its a terminal program, sudo is fine
<Ali_ix> nalioth: 'sudo dpkg --get-selections > package_list'
<Jezza> join #gear
<nalioth> thanks y'all
<benzss> well i have a peculiar problem with my mp3 player in that gnomad will only recognise it if running from root, so i assume that adding 'gksu' to the shortcut's command line will open it without terminal popping up too
<benzss> and it did :D
<benzss> thanks chaps
<uwe> well, just out of curiosity , what is the md5sum of /usr/bin/apt-get ? running latest ubuntu on a 32 bit system and apt 0.7.9ubuntu17
<Ali_ix> uwe: mine: fcb24caab6a115d8e3a90bb71962fdd3  /usr/bin/apt-get
<uwe> ok ... same here , thank you Ali_ix
<jvm> my notebook either crashes or does not recognize it when an external mouse is connected.
<jvm> why?
<jvm> how can i find out?
<aditya1> i made 2 ext3 partitions int 7.10, one for / and another for /home
<imastoopiduser> when trying to pair bluetooth headset with ubuntu, I get the following error
<imastoopiduser> Couldn't display "obex://[00:0D:3C:11:46:00]/".
<aditya1> now i want both of them in /
<imastoopiduser> any ideas
<imastoopiduser> ?
<starbucks> Back hey again :) I got it working at last :P
<starbucks> How however do I get java games working please? And also the cube feature I saw on the videos on youtube..
<frungicon> Hello all. Anyone know how I can have SVN run as a certain user on boot up?
<joaopinto> !compiz | starbucks
<ubottu> starbucks: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<starbucks> oh and one more thing which im finding annoying is my internet seems to automatically go into offline mode...is there anyway to turn this off so I don't need to fiddle around with it each time I go on. Thanks
<starbucks> Also im needing to know how to get java working in ubuntu please. Thankyou
<_phoenix_>  how can i watch dvds witch totem?
<Elijah> windows channel is appearing to be fruitless
<Elijah> i posted a question to experts-exchange.com
<starbucks> Its crashed :(
<Elijah> maybe my $10 a month will get me an answer
<aditya1> i made 2 ext3 partitions int 7.10, one for / and another for /home , now i want both of them in /
<AlgorithmicContr> Is there anything wrong with ﻿sources.list.d?
<_phoenix_>  how can i watch dvds witch totem?
<gwp-WoW> is it better to set Option "sli" "Auto" in xorg.conf or Option "sli" "yes"
<AlgorithmicContr> _phoenix_: Just pop in the DVD and by default Totem plays them!
<challahc> quit
<colaser> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a finally finished running, but I'm still getting the same errors. This has taken forever, so I think I'm going to have to come back and try again later.
<Twili> I need help with the partition editor!  I couldn't creAte a ext2 filesystem on an unallocated partition on my SD Card.
<cyzie> hi, my gutsy upgrade to hardy using update-manager failed, any idea why?
<sinan> I am running a dual-boot machine. I edited fstab to include the windows partitions, but I can't write to them. What can I do ?
<sinan> /ping $me
<howlingmadhowie> exit
<leonardo_> Hello
<private_meta> Hi
<starbucks> guys what do I need to enter to download the compizconfig manager please?
<Agu10> #agu10
<wng-> have you guys read this yet? http://www.smartplanet.com/news/food/10001249/meet-ubuntu-the-world-s-first-fairtrade-cola.htm?s_cid=51
<starbucks> ...?
<Faust-C> btw whats the link to upgrage to latest release?
<Faust-C> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Gohanx3> wng-:  yeah that has nothing to do with the linux distro ubuntu
<Gohanx3> wng, its a trading company
<cyzie> hi, does upgrade check for other packages (custom build package) when upgrade?
<starbucks> nice Ill be having some of that! :)
<wng-> i know that
<Gohanx3> theres a clothing color mix named "linux" over here
<Gohanx3> pretty damn hilarious :D
<starbucks> Gohanx3: Im installing java right now...the plugin that firefox says I need...do I need to download anything else after i have this plugin to make games like wurm online work please?
<private_meta> lil question... i just upgraded from gutsy gibbon to hardy heron - i tried supertux but the new version that was "imposed" on me needs too many resources for me <_< can someone tell me how to get legacy versions, old ones?
<Gohanx3> starbucks, sorry man, I use opera my self :)
<leonardo_> Any brazilian?
<wols_> private_meta: install the onld one and put the package then on hold so it won't update
<wng-> private_meta: have you tried disabling open-gl in the game?
<wols_> !pt | leonardo_
<ubottu> leonardo_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<starbucks> Gohanx3: Lol no problem but do you think the overall java thing that im installing...(6.0 or something.) is what I need for other applications aswell or should I download this seperately?
<Agu10> how do i install x11vnc?
<private_meta> wols_: i can't find the old one in the package manager
<Gohanx3> starbucks It should work, as long as its in the right path, usr/lib/firefox I think? check the options in firefox if its in use the plugin, thats what I do in opera
 * Faust-C has opera working w/ plugins fine
<Faust-C> not mozilla ones
<wols_> private_meta: it won't be there. it's in gutsy repos only
<starbucks> Gohanx3: Alright thanks...and also don't suppose you know where I get this stupid thing compizconfig manager do you please? Or what the sudo apt thing for it is please? Thanks
<private_meta> wng-: where do i change that? i can't find anything for that in the settings
<cyzie> hi, does upgrade check for other packages (custom build package) during upgrading?
<wng-> private_meta: i'm not sure, i know a few versions ago used to have an option, I haven't used the program in a while
<wols_> cyzie: only if they are in a apt repo you have in your sources.list
<hypn0> starbucks: use synaptic and search for compiz
<wols_> private_meta: why can't you simply install the old version?
<private_meta> wols_: dunno where to get it from
<cyzie> wols_, how do you mean? can you explain further?
<wols_> packages.ubuntu.com
<Twister> hey everyone, im lookin for a decent video card to use with ubuntu, any suggestions?
<yowshi> ok some very very strange things occured during this update and i dont know if i like them at alkl
<private_meta> wng-: still, it's weird... the old version was working... well, i could do something with it... the new version even lags unplayable in the MENU
<yowshi> for starters my start page now says i am running xubuntu
<Abhorcosm> Can someone help me with this?
<Gohanx3> starbucks, sure try this one http://thegabfather.wordpress.com/2008/05/17/how-to-install-compiz-fusion-in-ubuntu-hardy-heron/
<wild_oscar> greetings
<wols_> private_meta: are you sure you have working 3D acceleration?
<yowshi> and suddenly the forcedeth drivers have ceased working
<private_meta> wols_: yes
<private_meta> wols_: ATI drivers
<Abhorcosm> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5233028#post5233028
<yowshi> since i cant get online with my ownboard lan anymore
<private_meta> wols_: tho they seem to be restricted drivers
<yowshi> can anyone help me diagnose and fix this?
<wild_oscar> I've got my totem player configured to Xine; when I try to open an mp3 when other audio programs are opened (amarok, firefox), however, Totem doesn't work
<wild_oscar> any clue how to fix it?
<cyzie> wols_, i build my own package and installed in my system. will my packages break the ubuntu upgrade?
<wng-> private_meta: try the file ~/.supertux - you can disable opengl in there or edit settings
<wols_> cyzie: depends how you did it
<cyzie> wols_, well, the upgrade is done using cli, sudo update-manager
<cyzie> it breaks though
<wild_oscar> sound preferences are down at Stereo mode in totem
<private_meta> wng-: i don't have that file
<wols_> cyzie: how you made your own pacakges. if there is a newer version your version will be removed and the newer installed
<msshams> ﻿this line in crontab when run? */4 * * * * ls
<private_meta> wng-: ah second
<wols_> msshams: so you run ubuntu after all? good to know
<cyzie> wols_, self program, self package. that is the nearest judgement i can come up the upgrade is failed.
<Narcissus> Aaargh!! Who turned beryl off!!
<private_meta> wng-: there are no opengl settings in the supertux config file
<wols_> cyzie: full output of upgrade in a pastebin
<msshams> wols_: heh, how are you now? i don't know that if i ask a question in a ubuntu channel, means i use ubuntu?
<cyzie> ok, u mean the main.log ?
<wols_> usually yes, since if you really run debian you should ask not here...
<mynetdude> whoopedoo! I think I know why frostwire hates ubuntu! Because its a trojan horse on windows!
<Narcissus> Does anyone know why, when I try to enable the 'Visual effects' in system->preferences->appearance why it says 'could not apply effects'
<cyzie> ok, u mean the main.log ?
<Narcissus> They were enabled yesterday...
<wols_> Narcissus: no 3D drivers
<Narcissus> I have 3D drivers
<wols_> cyzie: I don't know where it puts the apt and dpkg output. that's what I need to see
<Narcissus> wols_, it was enabled and working fine less than 18 hours ago
<cyzie> wols_, ok, i paste the upgrade failed log.
<srizz> how do you change the distance between the windows in compiz
<wols_> Narcissus: glxinfo |grep -i direct
<wols_> private_meta: glxinfo | grep -i direct
<K^Holtz> OK, my printer just complained that it was out of ink, but i have no way of telling which cartridge is out. I have a Canon IP5000 printer. In windows, a box would come up with printer properties, but i dont have this in Linux. Any way to get those canon windows to display?
<starbucks> Gohanx3: Thanks thats done the trick I think :)
<wild_oscar> I've got my totem player configured to Xine; when I try to open an mp3 when other audio programs are opened (amarok, firefox), however, Totem doesn't work. sound in preferences is at Stereo (so it's not a matter of 5.1 being busy)
<wols_> wild_oscar: your audio output is in use and can't be opened by xine probably
<Narcissus> wols_, Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<Narcissus> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<anteaya> my cpu was working very hard and unable to give me a terminal.  I powered down and am now able to run top.  I see there is a program running called hald-addon-stor with user haldeamo.  I see in forum posts that others have had this problem.  I am running feisty.  Any suggestions?
<private_meta> wols_: direct rendering: No || OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<wols_> Narcissus: no 3D. have fun
<Narcissus> Super.
<yowshi> can someone help me figure out if my system somehow metamorphised from normal ubuntu which i had installed to xubuntu wyhich the start splash screen now says during the upgrade to hardy. this is reaaaaaaaaaaly unnerving as even the desktop background has changed
<wild_oscar> wols_: It is opened in amarok, though, which also uses Xine
<wols_> private_meta: that's your problem: no 3D hardware support
<private_meta> wols_: possibly because of the proprietary driver...
<wols_> wild_oscar: yes, amarok has the audio device open which is why xine can't open it
<wols_> !ati | private_meta
<ubottu> private_meta: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wild_oscar> wols_: no, I opened amarok afterwards
<dfgas> why is gdm running 1280x960 when my xorg.conf doesn't have that anywhere?
<srizz> how do you change how big a gap there is between the open windows in compiz
<Abhorcosm> Where can I find a Dell Laser Printer 1700n driver to install my network printer in Ubuntu 8.04?
<wols_> dfgas: cause your monitor tells X it supports it
<Gohanx3> starbucks np
<wols_> !printing | Abhorcosm
<ubottu> Abhorcosm: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<dfgas> wols_, how do i get x to say otherwise?
<srizz> anyon
<wols_> dunno about gdm actually
<dfgas> wols_, cause my new users default to that as well
<dfgas> 1280x960
<dfgas> unless i change it for each user
<wols_> possibly by explicitly setting the res in xorg.conf
<wild_oscar> wols_: this happens - understandibly - if I'm opening a 5.1 audio movie, for example; but firefox only occupies a stereo channel, so there's no reason for totem not to work
<dfgas> wols_, did that
<Abhorcosm> Thanks wols_
<wols_> wild_oscar: if you know it better, have fun solving it. HAND
<racestoapril1> Hi, I am running ubuntu 8.04 on an IBM thinkpad. I have recently installed Ubuntu along with Google Earth. after installing google earth, it will connect to the servers and everything will work fine. However, after exiting and re-entering, the Earth won't load and neither iwll any tools
<wols_> racestoapril1: ask google. it's their software
<wild_oscar> wols_: whatever. I don't know it, I was giving all the info. if you don't know the answer, don't reply like that
<wols_> I told you time and again. if you don't believe me, I see no reason to try to help you
<racestoapril1> wols_: I don't think it's a software issue exactly, I think it's an internet connection issue
<wols_> and I value my time too much to repeat myself constantly
<nuno_nunes> Hi ppl
<wols_> racestoapril1: any other problems with connecting to a site?
<anteaya> any one know what hald-addon-stor is/does and it takes up so much of my cpu?
<anteaya> why
<wols_> cause if it's only google earth it still looks like a google problem and not a ubuntu one.
<openros> What is the command to trust a bluetooth device. probably a mobile from the terminal
<wild_oscar> wols_: if you were correct, amarok wouldn't work. it does work. so the reason it's not working is not what you said. nor is your information really constructive in solving the issue
<wild_oscar> wols_: I appreciate your effort, though
<wols_> maybe try to connect to the same url google earth uses with a browser. at most it can't let you in but you can see if you get some sort of connection
<private_meta> wols_: and obviously I have problems there
<wols_> private_meta: where is "there"
<t_> Ok.
<racestoapril1> wols_: It is only Google Earth. It's strange though because it works fine when it loads immediately after installation
<private_meta> wols_: it tells me i can't insert the fglrx driver because it exists
<wols_> private_meta: full error output
<nuno_nunes> Plz help to configure this wireless card in a notebook dell inspiron 1525
<wols_> !wlan | nuno_nunes
<ubottu> nuno_nunes: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<private_meta> wols_: insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko': -1 File exists
<wols_> never ever use insmod
<private_meta> i didn't
<private_meta> i just used the command provided by the page you gave me
<private_meta> oh well
 * wols_ still don't know what exactly you did
<private_meta> ok, the page says insmod
<private_meta> i did that: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-88d6ae9bc3a3f8076f7056b320304c2aa3a5af60
<wols_> private_meta: what videchip is it?
<private_meta> ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 as far as I know
<wols_> private_meta: speak to me again when you can tell me what you did
<wols_> for that chip fglrx is not needed. ati will do 3D fine
<private_meta> wols_: which means what exactly?
<openros> help me out Iam using gusty.. what is the command to trust a bluetooth device so that i can use Obexftp to send a file
<Danish989> Hi all
<wols_> private_meta: that you don't need proprietary fglrx drivers
<Danish989> can anyone help me enable vertical scrolling on my laptop touchpad?
<Schuenemann> hey, how can I configure correctly my LG LCD?
<private_meta> wols_: so i should disable the usage of the proprietary driver in the restricted driver menu?
<Narcissus> I have no 3D acceleration on intel 945 on hardy, how can I enable it?
<PS11> http://s12.gladiatus.onet.pl/game/c.php?uid=60417 click
<Danish989> does anyone know how to enable verrolon touchpad?
<wols_> !i810
<ubottu> Factoid i810 not found
<racestoapril1> wols_: I made a discovery. If I type : "sudo googleearth" the program will run perfectly. Is there a way to give the program root access or at least to create a shortcut that will load the program with root access? Sorry, I am new to linux and trying to gather my bearings.
<Danish989> does anyone know how to enable vertical scrolling on touchpad?*
<PS11> http://s12.gladiatus.onet.pl/game/c.php?uid=60417 click
<azexian> ﻿can someone help me setup a touchscreen? trying to use evtouch, at the moment it moves, but it's quite far out, calibrate.sh doesn't work, is there any way of doing it?
<Vorondil> Hey, everybody.  Question: If I login to a console, run startx, then switch to another console using, say, alt+f2.  When I press alt+f1 to get back to the one were X is running, how do I get X to become visible again?
<PS11> http://s12.gladiatus.onet.pl/game/c.php?uid=60417 click, please
<private_meta> that looks like a link game
<wols_> Vorondil: alt+f7 or alt+f8
<wols_> racestoapril1: that is the most stupid thing to do. no I woN't tell you
<Danish989> private_meta: it is, ps11 is spamming
<PS11> http://s12.gladiatus.onet.pl/game/c.php?uid=60417 click, please is not virus
<wols_> !Ops ps11 is a spammer
<private_meta> Danish989: i hate those games...
<PS11> http://s12.gladiatus.onet.pl/game/c.php?uid=60417 click!!!
<stdin> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<private_meta> NO!
<hypn0> racestoapril1: googleearth does not need to be run as root, did you install it from medibuntu?
<Danish989> PS11: get a life first?
<Blinkiz> I need help uninstalling a package that fails to remove. Its name is vhba-module. Its a package for 7.10 that I installed on 8.04. It did install but I can't uninstall it.
<PS11> http://s20.bitefight.onet.pl/c.php?uid=65918
<Danish989> PS11: lonely, much?
<racestoapril1> hypn0: No I didn't. I installed it via Terminal
<tripps> any ideas why xmame blanks the screen when I run it? (just the program not any games)
<racestoapril1> wols_: Why is trying to get a program I need to work stupid?
<wols_> Blinkiz: full output of the command you use to deinstall it
<Mr_Rabies2> argh, i installed gutsy on my ps3 and decided it was a good idea to mess with software updates, which have somehow managed to cling on between reinstalls and apparent partition deletions :(
<Mr_Rabies2> halp
<aguitel> anyone know about this: alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: No such file or directory
<Blinkiz> wols_: Means?
<wols_> racestoapril1: setting programs setuid is terminally stupid and big security risk
<wols_> Blinkiz: means if you don#t give us more info we cannot help you
<Blinkiz> wols_: aa, sudo apt-get purge vhba-module
<Blinkiz> sorry
<Mr_Rabies2> the software updates apparently break networking entirely on the ps3 :(
<wols_> Blinkiz: that is no output
<Hilikus> hey guys, is there an "ubuntu way" to give a name to the apache server? i do it by editing apache2.conf but a distro upgrade overrides my changes every time
<Blinkiz> wols_: Okay, I understand. w8
<anteaya> what does hald do?
<Guest77496> Hi everyone.  I need some help.  I'm in ubuntu 8, and sort of new to it.  I started Gparted from the terminal, and started moving one of my partitions.  I accidentally closed the terminal, however, and so stopped Gparted and the move operation.  Now I have the destination partition with a big (6GB+) lost+found folder, and unallocated space with the rest of the data from the original partition in there.  I've read a bit about fsck an
<Flannel> Hilikus: You mean FQDN?
<Hilikus> Flames whats fqdn?
<azexian> ﻿anyone? need to setup a touchscreen, it works now, it's just really far out of sync, need to calibrate it, but calibrate.sh doesn't work, any help appreciated.
<racestoapril1> wols: Well I meant more along the lines of allowing for me to type my password in. Is there a way to have a shortcut run a command script. A simple one (ie. sudo googleearth)?
<Flannel> Hilikus: Fully Qualified Domain Name.  What's the Apache Directive you're trying to set?
<azexian> racestoapril1: gksu
<wols_> Hilikus: look into /etc/apache2/sites-available/
<racestoapril1> azexian: What is gksu?
<Flannel> Hilikus: ServerName?  see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#head-42714b7a81f075c4f6024b8e0a36e2fccb11fdbd
<azexian> racestoapril1: makes a little box come up, asks you your password, then runs the app as sudo
<azexian> racestoapril1: easy way to sudo something without a console
<wols_> racestoapril1: running google earth as root is no the answer
<Hilikus> Flannel yes, ServerName
<Hilikus> i will
<wols_> racestoapril1: that is a SECURITY risk. didn't I tell you that already?
<Vorondil> wols_: Awesome, thanks!
<aguitel> anyone know about this: alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: No such file or directory
<wols_> azexian: it's also wrong
<Blinkiz> wols_: I fail to uninstall on package. The output is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21880/ How can I make dpkg forget the package?
<azexian> wols_: what?
<wols_> azexian: running apps nilly willy with root priviledges
<azexian> wols_: they asked how to run something without a console as sudo, I told them how, it's not up to me, or you, what they choose to run
<Hilikus> Flannel whats the difference between /etc/apache2/conf.d/fqdn and /etc/apache2/apache2.conf?
<anteaya> hald is hogging my cpu, what is it doing that takes so much cpu?
<wols_> azexian: just like you don't help them to re enable root accounts you don't help them to run normal apps suid root. for the same reason
<racestoapril1> wols and azexian: Why is running a program with root access (albeit a Google program) a poor decision? Considering I will rarely be running it for a long time?
<_N0W4Y0UT_> http://www.pennergame.de/change_please/7969777/
<Flannel> !ops | _N0W4Y0UT_
<ubottu> _N0W4Y0UT_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<wols_> azexian: unless you want to help him forever when (not if) this causes problems
<wols_> racestoapril1: cause if it has a security flaw it's possible that your box gets hacked and taken over
<Danish989> can anyone tell me how to enable touchpad vertical scrolling on my dell latitude laptop?
<Gohanx3> whats the bash command to compress a directory using .zip?
<stiv2k> hello, how come this old Celeron system I have here will suspend to disk but not suspend to RAM ?  it says 'kernel will not suspend to RAM'  Is this a hardware limitation or what?
<wild_oscar> wols_: it turns out there are bugs in Flash9, which cause it to grab the wrong audio channel
<azexian> wols_: I personally want help, he asked a question that he wanted to know the answer to, I always enable root, I don't think it's my issue what he does with it, that's his choice, not ours, although I guess I should have warned him, but then, he used sudo, it's the same
<racestoapril1> wols: Wouldn't that only happen if I had the program opened?
<Flannel> Hilikus: Well, neither should have your changes being overwritten (unless you've dist upgraded and chose to overwrite).  But the former puts it into a file that isn't controlled by package management, so it won't be overwritten.  Everything in conf.d/ gets included into the config file (likewise, everything in mods-enabled and sites-enabled is too)
<wols_> azexian: it'S channel policy not to do it.
<t_> Ok.
<Blinkiz> I need help uninstalling a package that fails to remove. Its name is vhba-module. Its a package for 7.10 that I installed on 8.04. It did install but I can't uninstall it. The output is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21880/ . Please advice howto uninstall this package. Am trying to mix with dpkg --force-reinstreq but I can't get it to work
<azexian> wols_: not to tell someone about gksu? do you think it's a secret ?
<wols_> azexian: what you do in your private home with root and such is nobody's business. what you tell others new here is not
<wols_> azexian: no it's not
<Hilikus> Flannel i usually tell to override, someone told me sometimes the format of teh config file changes so its better to install the new version
<Flannel> Hilikus: conf.d is for machine specific configs, sites-enabled is for VirtualHost specific stuff, and mods-enabled is for module specific configs
<azexian> wols_: then why is a problem for me to tell him about gksu?
<racestoapril1> azexian: Is the install and use of gksu safe and or easy to use?
<wols_> azexian: but we're getting OT
<Flannel> !noroot | azexian
<ubottu> azexian: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<azexian> racestoapril1: wols problem is that they do not want you to use root for that, gksu would be root, if you want to run gksu, that is the way, but running anything as root should be thought about
<wols_> racestoapril1: it is needed for some system adminning tasks. it is NOT needed and should not be used for noromal apps like google earht. instead: fix the real problem google earth has
 * gway9000 did not know about gksu until told by JAck_sparrow
<azexian> wols_: please don't do that, I never suggested root
<Hilikus> Flannel i dont have fqdn. should i just create it?
<Flannel> Hilikus: Yes, you create that file
<wols_> azexian: you make him run it with root priviledges which is what I said
<ottoshmidt> I'm unable to start Hardware Drivers in System>administration
<wols_> ottoshmidt: what drivers?
<ottoshmidt> what can I do?
<azexian> wols_: I didn't make him do anything, the first message of his I saw was him asking how to make a message box come up to run something as root, some things need it, gparted for example
<racestoapril1> Whatever, just trying to get my program to run. Probably gonna switch back to Windows, way too frustrating when you're new to this and don't have much support
<mynetdude> I know ubuntu is different than windows, so do I still need to use firewalls and AV?
<ottoshmidt> wols_, particularly NVIDIA driver is broken
<gway9000> racestoapril1: you get what you put into it
<wols_> !nvidia | ottoshmidt
<ubottu> ottoshmidt: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wols_> mynetdude: no
<hypn0> racestoapril1: why dont you install googlearth from medibuntu repo? that's the normal way to install it not using .bin
<stiv2k> hello, how come this old Celeron system I have here will suspend to disk but not suspend to RAM ?  it says 'kernel will not suspend to RAM'  Is this a hardware limitation or what?
<azexian> racestoapril1: root is admin, it's unsafe to let any old program run as admin, as that means if the program is bad, it can access and delete everything, normal users can't destroy their own system
<ottoshmidt> I cant start Firefox neither :(
<aguitel> anyone know about this: alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: No such file or directory
<wols_> ottoshmidt: unless you tell us the exact errors we cannot help you
<t_> If anybody need some help, maybe I can, - MSG me.
<wols_> !sound | azexian
<ubottu> azexian: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<wols_> azexian: sorry
<wols_> !sound | aguitel
<ubottu> aguitel: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<racestoapril1> How does one run medibuntu
<wols_> aguitel: probably need to install your sound drivers properly
<azexian> wols_: you're forgiven =)
<wols_> !medibuntu | racestoapril1
<ubottu> racestoapril1: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<stiv2k> hello, how come this old Celeron system I have here will suspend to disk but not suspend to RAM ?  it says 'kernel will not suspend to RAM'  Is this a hardware limitation or what?
<ottoshmidt> wols_, (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<ottoshmidt> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<aguitel> wols_: i have sound  but i can't rise the volume up and alsamixer don't work
<unimatrix9> aguitel : open terminal and type lspci , see if there is an audio device listed,
<unimatrix9> ah
<unimatrix9> i see
<MrWizeGuy1983> hi, anyone know how to make ushare play nice with mp3's streaming to the 360?
<wols_> ottoshmidt: I gave you a link where to look and what to do
<Hilikus> Flannel what if i write i directive in that file that also exists in apache2.conf but with a different value? which one is used?
<SyncMaster213T> how can I disable alerts for people entering/exiting IRC ?
<aguitel> unimatrix9: 04:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA High Definition Audio Controller (rev 10)
<Narcissus> I have no 3D acceleration on intel 945 on hardy, how can I enable it?
<ottoshmidt> wols_, lol something happened to my ubuntu I can't launch firefox either
<wols_> ottoshmidt: it will have an error too
<Flannel> Hilikus: the last one.  So it depends on where in apache2.conf you put it
<frold> I need a tutorial telling my howto install Ruby on Rail on 8.0.4
<ottoshmidt> wols_, and Can't launch Help, maybe I should reinstall ubuntu?
<Hilikus> Flannel where is fqdn actually included? is it in a directive in apache2.conf?
<t_>  Maybe so.
<stiv2k> Has anyone here been able to get 3D successfully working with a Intel i810 graphics processor?
<wols_> frold: apt-get install rails
<Guest77496> Is it possible to recover data from an interrupted partition move?  I have some data from the partition in a large lost+found folder, and the rest of it on an unallocated partition.
<wols_> stiv2k: tons of people have
<frold> well wols_ I guess I need more then that?
<danbhfive> ottoshmidt: have you tried installing ubuntu-desktop?  maybe your system is broken in that regard
<SyncMaster213T> how can I disable alerts for people entering/exiting IRC ?
<wols_> frold: why?
<Flannel> Hilikus: there's a line... somewhat near the top of the apache2.conf file: Include /etc/apache2/conf.d/[^.#]*
<stiv2k> wols_: I have a machine here that crashes X whenever I try to load some 3D
<danbhfive> SyncMaster213T: are you using pidgin?
<frold> dont I need rubygems wols_?
<ottoshmidt> danbhfive, how can I do that/?
<Dante123> I need to create a end-of-year slideshow for the school where I teach.  It will have an audio track too.  I used to use Windows MovieMaker but am hoping there is something similar (GUI- no command line please) that will work under ubuntu.  Any suggestions?
<stiv2k> wols_: Its a fresh install of hardy.  I have no idea what could be causing it.
<SyncMaster213T> danbhfive: no I'm using gnome-xchat
<SyncMaster213T> danbhfive: I couldn't find it in preferences
<danbhfive> ottoshmidt: try this EXACTLY: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^
<wols_> stiv2k: badly installed drivers of course
<stiv2k> wols_: can you help me diagnose?
<wols_> SyncMaster213T: /ingore joins
<SyncMaster213T> wols_: thank you
<wols_> stiv2k: is the intel drm kernel module loaded?
<wols_> *ignore
<wols_> stiv2k: and pastebin your Xorg.0.log
<Hilikus> Flannel ok, i found it but its not really a regexp. i found Include /etc/apache2/conf.d/
<stiv2k> wols_: I cant
<wols_> stiv2k: why not?
<private_meta> wols_: seems like that did the trick, thanks
<stiv2k> wols_: I have modules drm, i810, agpgart, and intel_agp
<Flannel> Hilikus: Alright, that's new to apache2.2 it seems
<stiv2k> wols_: the machine has no network connection
<stiv2k> wols_: I have to run out and get a USB adapter :P
<Hilikus> Flannel and i found specific includes to files like httpd.conf
<wols_> then you better fix it yourself. have a nice day
<Dante123> ﻿I need to create a end-of-year slideshow for the school where I teach.  It will have an audio track too.  I used to use Windows MovieMaker but am hoping there is something similar (GUI- no command line please) that will work under ubuntu.  Any suggestions?
<thuyhandsome> toi la thuy
<Flannel> Hilikus: that's correct.  But httpd.conf is deprecated
<wols_> Dante123: kino perhaps
<Hilikus> Flannel maybe i should put it there. the comment says # Include all the user configurations:
<stiv2k> wols_: hey come on not so fast!  The Xorg.conf is fairly short... is there anything specific you want me to look for
<Hilikus> Flannel oh ok
<wols_> stiv2k: I didn't say anything about the xorg.conf
<wols_> stiv2k: and I told you waht I want
<stiv2k> wols_: oh log
<fdg> hi. anyone here having klab running on 8.04?
<stiv2k> wols_: sorry
<Dante123> ﻿wols_ someone suggested pitivi but it won't import jpegs....kino does right?
<t_> This channel is a big mess xD
<fdg> *kolab
<Hilikus> Flannel so that include at the end of the whole directory, will it include all the files in it??
<Flannel> Hilikus: Yep
<wols_> t_: do you have a ubuntu support question or are you just here to spam the channel to make it messier?
<linux4ever> hello. anyone here who can give me help with remastering ubuntu?
<Hilikus> Flannel excellent, thans a lot
<karabash_> Hi everyone
<stiv2k> wols_: well heres some more info: I  can run glxgears, but I dont actually see the gears (just badly looking artifacts)... if I run gnome-screensaver then the whole X server crashes and I cant see anything on my monitor until I reboot
<Flannel> linux4ever: Remastering a LiveCD?
<wols_> linux4ever: ask a specific question
<linux4ever> yes, i want to remaster a live-cd
<Flannel> linux4ever: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<t_> wols_, I'm here to read both questions and answers. Because I'm bored, and want to learn something.
<stiv2k> wols_: I can try to get the log onto my machine here with a USB drive.... sound good?
<rgravener> i'm trying to figure out an expression to only match [0-9a-zA-Z] any amount of times and to not work on any other character. any help?
<linux4ever> @flannel: is there something easier..?
<wols_> t_: then be quiet please
<linux4ever> like remastersys?
<karabash_> I do have a problem, My Pidgin starts always shown, I want it starts hidden. Any one can help with it?
<danbhfive> rgravener: maybe add a * to that?
<wols_> rgravener: #regex
<linux4ever> remastersys is not good when you use the live-cd on other computers. that's our problem
<rgravener> danbhfive: yea but for some reason flex finds "asdfa$$$" acceptable
<Flannel> rgravener: A regexp?  * or + (for 0 or more, or 1 or more) [0-9a-zA-Z]*
<stiv2k> wols_: May we chat in PM?
<Flannel> rgravener: ^[0-9a-zA-Z]+$
<rgravener> ok thanks
<Flannel> rgravener: Its matching on the asdfa, and then the $$$ is just beign unmatched
<rgravener> i'll give it a whirl
<rgravener> Flannel: many thanks
<linux4ever> is there someone of the real ubuntu team?
<stiv2k> wols_: AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x32
<hypn0> karabash_: try #pidgin
<stiv2k> thats a (WW)
<wols_> stiv2k: please stop
<wols_> linux4ever: that attitude won't get you any friends
<stiv2k> wols_: whats the problem?
<linux4ever> wols_: sorry ;)
<karabash_> hypn0: thx
<danbhfive> linux4ever: the "real" ubuntu team does offer paid support options I believe...
<wols_> stiv2k: the problem is you harrssing me when I told you what to do and stop otherwise
<Dante123> ﻿wols_ someone suggested pitivi but it won't import jpegs....kino does right?
<Flannel> linux4ever: remastersys does appear to support Hardy.  There's also UCK, and reconstructor (and probably others).  None of which are sanctioned by Ubuntu
<wols_> stiv2k: if you continue my /ignore will be one entry bigger
<wols_> Dante123: no clue
<linux4ever> danbhfive: i think ubuntu is free...
<t_> Everything in this world ins't free.
<stiv2k> wols_: Wait a minute what?  You told me to show you the Xorg.0.log... thats what Im doing how is this harrassing
<RandUsr0x2A> Looking for hardware help. Is there a better channel for that?
<cycom> stiv2k: dur. use pastebin.
 * wols_ hasn't seen a Xorg.0.log from stiv2k yet and puts him now on /ignore
<danbhfive> linux4ever: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/paid
<stiv2k> ok great. ignore me, just as im going to a pastebin.
<linux4ever> flannel: remastersys is not very good, because we'll make a special-school-ubuntu for a school with 1500 pupils. I think UCK doesn't support ISO-files wich are bigger than 800MB
<stiv2k> thanks, i'll never be able to solve my problem now
<linux4ever> danbhfive: thnks. i'll try it
<t_> stiv2k, shit happen :/
<stiv2k> Now I guess I have to go back to repeating my question, god this support system is totally screwed up
<fsufitch> hi. i'm having a problem with my apache2 installation. i have apache2 installed, and the libapache2-mod-pap5 package installed too, yet apache is not interpreting my php pages. i get a download dialog in firefox that gives me the source code itself. the ubuntuforums answers aren't helping, since they go off libapache2-mod-php5 not being installed. anybody got an idea or sen this problem before?
<wols_> linux4ever: then cut something frm the livecd
<wols_> fsufitch: sudo a2enmod php5
<Hilikus> how can i see the version of a package installed in my system?
<wols_> Hilikus: dpkg -l <package>
<dauwg> fsufitch: purge apache2 and php5, then reinstall
<Hilikus> thanks wols\
<linux4ever> wols_: how can i do that?
<fsufitch> wols_: "This module is already enabled!"
<Moneyfast> www.uo.com.sapo.pt
<fsufitch> dauwg: is that the only way?
<coolfire> hi evrydody !!
<wols_> fsufitch: did you have apache2 installed before, removed it and reinstalled?
<dauwg> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<fsufitch> no, i just installed it today
<coolfire> I'm a new user in irc :D
<dauwg> coolfire: good luck
<coolfire> think !!
<kaston> i am running gutsy and i just installed a "security update" and now my screen resolution is stuck at 600x800.  anyone know how to fix this?
<t_> kaston: Stuck if higher.
<fsufitch> wols_: i just installed it today
<wols_> kaston: reinstall your videodrives
<wols_> kaston: what videochip?
<linux4ever> bye!
<t_> !bye
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<kaston> i'm not sure how to reinstall my video drivers.  i have an nvidia geforce card i think.  how do i check?
<stiv2k> Anybody here knowledgeable with X11?  I cannot get 3D working with this Intel i810 chipset
<wols_> !nvidia | kaston
<ubottu> kaston: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<t_> kaston, have you enabled the driver in "Hardware Drivers"?
<laszlo> do yuo lake wrestling or football?
<fsufitch> wols_: i did the reinstall and it didnt help
<wols_> how did you reinstall exactly?
<fsufitch> wols_: sudo aptitude purge apache2 libapache2-mod-php5
<fsufitch> the reinstall was the same, except with install instead of purge
<wols_> apache2 is only a meta package
<kaston> sorry i am a bit of a newb.  where is "hardware drivers"?
<wols_> doesn't really deinstall much
<wols_> fsufitch: remove apache2.2-common instead
<t_> System -> Administration
<fsufitch> wols_: oh. i'll look for others then
<fsufitch> wols_: i'll do that
<hittingpilot> hello, i need help with the wine windows emulator
<t_> What help?
<sr71Blackbird> 1356 nicks!!?
<hittingpilot> t_:i'm trying to install a game, Act of War: High Treason, and i can't get past the EULA screen because it has a scroll  trap that won't catch
<kaston> i previously installed something called envy to fix a pink screen problem i had everytime i played video.
<Snowie> hello
<Snowie> I'm making a new parition what should i choose in the MOUNT POINT option?
<wols_> kaston: envy in gutsy = bad
<wols_> Swish: depends where you want to mount it
<wols_> Snowie: ^^
<Swish> whoa whoa
<Swish> yeah!
<Snowie> what does that mean :P
<wols_> ^you can mount a partition anywhere in the filesystem
<kaston> it was working fine until this new update.  i am trying to reinstall the driver through envy again
<racestoapril1> I installed 2 copies of Google Earth on my computer and am attempting to remove one of the copies as they are different versions. How do I do this via terminal?
<wols_> kaston: envy is not supported here
<wols_> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<Flannel> racestoapril1: That depends entirely on how you installed them
<wols_> coolfire: do you message people unasked
<hittingpilot> can anyone help me with wine?
<Snowie> how do i set a swap partition?
<Flannel> !swap | Snowie
<ubottu> Snowie: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<racestoapril1> Flannel: I installed them via terminal.
<Snowie> danke
<kaston> ok well that didn't seem to work
<Flannel> racestoapril1: That doesn't tell us a whole lot.  Was it through package management? a bin file? what?
<wols_> !ask | hittingpilot
<racestoapril1> Flannel: I installed it through package management.
<hittingpilot> wols_:?????
<ubottu> hittingpilot: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Flannel> racestoapril1: Both of them?
<wols_> Flannel: of course not
<Flannel> wols_: I know that.
<racestoapril1> One was a Bin file, one was package management.
<wols_> racestoapril1: we cannot know how to uninsztall the bin file. ask the people who gave you that file. via apt installed packages you can uninstall with apt-get remove <package>
<wols_> or synaptic or aptitude or lots of other ways
<Flannel> racestoapril1: Alright, so... the bin file just dumps files into your system, so you have to manually remove them.  I *believe* google earth plays nice and puts everything in /usr/local/  and actually, I think it puts everything in /usr/local/google/google-earth
<hittingpilot> Can anyone help me with a setup in wine? i'm having trouble installing a game, because i can't get past the EULA screen
<Flannel> racestoapril1: so, the correct way to "uninstall" the bin version is sudo rm -rf /usr/local/google/google-earth
<wols_> hittingpilot: http://workaround.org/moin/GettingHelpOnIrc
<Snowie> what's the difference between a primary and logical parition?
<amenado> Snowie-> logical can be subdivided to more partitions
<Omid> in perfomance, what's different between install ubuntu inside windows and install clean?
<Snowie> okay
<Snowie> what about location of the new parition beginning/end
<Snowie> what does that mean :P
<gaucho> I already tried to install hardy heron for three times, but I came back to gutsy in every time because my sound just don't work. I already tried to rebuild alsa drivers (I have intel-hda-sound, ICH8, Asus P5b-Plus mainboard), I run alsaconf and it detects my device, but it still don't play. Is there a solution to my case? Why this happens?
<wols_> beginning or end of disk
<Snowie> does it matter?
<hanasaki> what kind of encryption is used in gnome vnc when its turned on under system/remote?
<Jenova_skill> Hello all
<wols_> hittingpilot: usually vnc has no encryption
<Flannel> Snowie: Logical partitions live inside an extended partition, you can have 4 primary partitions, or 3 primaries with one extended.  Inside the extended you can have as many logicals as you'd like.
<wols_> hanasaki: ^^
<Jenova_skill> Looking for someone with some basic knowledge to maybe explain a couple things 2 me ( not really tech ) problems
<Snowie> thanks Flannel
<hanasaki> wols_:  huh?
<mazyiar> hello everybody, I'm new to ubuntu and linux in general. I'm trying to set up file sharing on my ubuntu pc using samba, but have some problems. I'm in a university network, where Ip addresses are assigned using DHCP, so no static IP's, and most i want to share out files that windows pc's will be accessing. I also want to access windows shares.
<mazyiar> Can anybody help?
<hittingpilot> wols_: what is vnc?
<Flannel> !ask | Jenova_skill
<ubottu> Jenova_skill: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<MrWizeGuy1983> virtual network connection
<wols_> hanasaki: vnc usually has no encryption
<MrWizeGuy1983> it's an awesome thing
<wols_> hittingpilot: something hanasaki asked about
<Jenova_skill> lol ok
<Jenova_skill> sorry
<wols_> Jenova_skill: are the questions ubuntu related?
<hanasaki> wols_:  yes I know.. but there is an option for "require" in the gnome menus
<wols_> hanasaki: if it can do crypto, TLS of course
<Jenova_skill> Yea...... I just installed ubuntu yesterday........ Just trying 2 grasp a couple concepts.......... Like installing this x-chat program...... How can i get a list of the rest of the programs i have access to install from the database?
<private_meta> hmm... can someone tell me how I can deactivate the deskbar applet?
<hittingpilot> wols_: well i'm not having troubles with that, i'm having troubles with accepting it because the have a script that makes you scroll all the way down to accept and it's not working
<hanasaki> ya want a widnows client  that will do it wols_ any ideeas?
<wols_> Jenova_skill: run synaptic
<gaucho> Jenova_skill, Press Alt + F2, type Gksudo synaptic and press Enter
<wols_> hanasaki: no
<hanasaki> bummer
<AquaFox> After some time on my GNOME desktop, Firefox stops working and the Terminal crashes..
<fsufitch> wols_: i did  sudo aptitude purge apache2 libapache2-mod-php5  apache2.2-common
<AquaFox> Is this a know bug?
<AquaFox> Can anybody help me?
<fsufitch> wols_: and install on all of those, but it still fails
<hanasaki> ok so how can a couple boxes in diff offices connect to each other w/ vnc if they are all behind nat'ed firewalls
<sidewalk> which graphical ftp-client do you guys recommend?
<hanasaki> ?
<AquaFox> I can't google it because Firefox won't start.
<wols_> fsufitch: check if /etc/apache2/ exists after you purged it all
<AquaFox> And terminal crashes :|.
<wols_> sidewalk: gftp, filezilla
<AtomicSpark> i'm trying to install mono, but it says "Package mono is not available, but is referred to by another package.This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source"
<fsufitch> okay
<sidewalk> filezilla?
<AtomicSpark> what does this mean? D:
<sidewalk> where can i get that?
<wols_> quad3d-dbi: lynx, links2, dillo, epiphany, etc
<sidewalk> ah found it
<AquaFox> After exstensive usage of Hardy and GNOME, Firefox won't start and the terminal crashes. Anybody know how to fix this?
<hanasaki> AtomicSpark:  try netbeans.org and java?
<Flannel> AtomicSpark: mono is installed by default, actually.  Pastebin your sources.list and we'll take a look
<danbhfive> AtomicSpark: maybe there is something wrong with your sources?
<wols_> AtomicSpark: it means a package in your repos mentions mono but mono itself is not there. fix your sources.list
<fsufitch> wols_: no, it doesnt
<justin_> hi
<Jenova_skill> Ohh wow thanks.....
<wols_> !lamp | fsufitch
<ubottu> fsufitch: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<AquaFox> After exstensive usage of Hardy and GNOME, Firefox won't start and the terminal crashes. Anybody know how to fix this?
<wols_> !patiience | AquaFox
<ubottu> Factoid patiience not found
<wols_> !patience | AquaFox
<ubottu> AquaFox: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<AquaFox> I have patience
<mazyiar> ﻿I'm trying to set up file sharing on my ubuntu pc using samba, but have some problems. I'm in a university network, where Ip addresses are assigned using DHCP, so no static IP's, and mostly i want to share out files that windows pc's will be accessing. I also want to access windows shares.
<AquaFox> I am just repeating so people could see.
<wols_> AquaFox: then show it for a change please
<wols_> !repeat | AquaFox
<ubottu> AquaFox: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<AquaFox> I wish I could search that website.
<AquaFox> But my problem is Firefox won't start
<Flannel> AquaFox: w3m is installed.  Also, we'll need some sort of error message or something to go by
<wols_> AquaFox: I told you alternatives. if you don't want to your choice. but that doesn't give you the right to spam the channel please
<Jenova_skill> Ne 1 else having a issue with headphone jack not working * i got the sound to work with a FAQ* type post on the boards but nothings seems to work about the headphone jack
<connor> hello
<Flannel> AquaFox: Try running firefox from a terminal, see what errors it gives you
<AquaFox> Flannel, read it carefully.
<LesserRemarkable> are there any programs other than wine that allow you to use windows programs?
<AquaFox> I said terminal won't start.
<AquaFox> If you not.
<AquaFox> *note
<wols_> LesserRemarkable: virtualbox and then install a normal windows inside it
<Flannel> AquaFox: the terminal won't start at all?
<AquaFox> This only happens after extensive usage.
<danbhfive> AquaFox: reinstall
<AquaFox> It starts.
<fsufitch> wols_: did it; still doesn't work
<AquaFox> It crashes at startup
<ng0n> ..
<AquaFox> Reinstall? That's a way to fix Windows problems not Linux.
<AquaFox> :|
<LesserRemarkable> will that windows work through ubuntu... or does it just set up a second partition?
<Flannel> AquaFox: check your logs, unfortunately, without some error message, we don't have a lot to work off of
<wols_> LesserRemarkable: the windows will be a big file on the ubuntu partition
<AquaFox> Where would the logs be Flannel ?
<wols_>  /var/log and ~
<Flannel> AquaFox: /var/log, also try setting up a new profile for firefox, seeing if that works (move your old one, etc)
<AquaFox> kk
<danbhfive> AquaFox: yeah, but something is broken on your system.  If no programs will start, you maybe have nothing more than corrupted data
<AquaFox> danbhfive, it happens after extensive usage.
<AquaFox> It works perfectly at starty.
<AquaFox> *start
<danbhfive> ok, i get it
<Agu10> how do i install flash cs3 in wine?
<test_> just try
<Flannel> AquaFox: Have you run memtest? checked for hardware issues, etc?
<wols_> Agu10: #winehq
<AquaFox> Flannel, no hardware issue.
<AquaFox> This is definitely software :/.
<Gohanx3> how do you install your printer in ubuntu?
 * wols_ is amazed how they are always so sure
<wols_> !printing | Gohanx3
<AquaFox> It's a bug I encounter occasionally.
<ubottu> Gohanx3: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Gohanx3> thanks wols
<AquaFox> I think it has something to do with Nautilus..
<AquaFox> Or ALSA.
<vaca3000> i can't install firefox 3 T_T pliz someone help me
<AquaFox> One of the two.
<Flannel> !enter | AquaFox
<ubottu> AquaFox: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wols_> vaca3000: what is the output when you try to?
<Flannel> vaca3000: What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<private_meta> So does anyone know how I can deactivate the gnome deskbar-applet?
<AtomicSpark> Flannel, my sources.lst http://paste.ubuntu.com/21899/ it seems to repeat itself a lot.. maybe because of updates? maybe i should clean it up?
<vaca3000> 8.04
<frold> !rails | frold
<frold> !rubyonrails | frold
<wols_> AtomicSpark: don't. it doesn't repeat itself
<vaca3000> the firefox installed when i use apt get is 1.5
<wols_> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<AtomicSpark> wols_, oh nvm. little differences :)
<Flannel> AtomicSpark: No, there's no repetition there.  Pastebin the output of sudo apt-get update
<Flannel> AtomicSpark: Actually, are you trying to install the "mono" package itself?
<mazyiar> ﻿I'm trying to set up file sharing on my ubuntu pc using samba, but have some problems. I'm in a university network, where Ip addresses are assigned using DHCP, so no static IP's, and mostly i want to share out files that windows pc's will be accessing. I also want to access windows shares. Can anybody help?
<AtomicSpark> Flannel, yes. trying to install a list a programs to get a .net program to work on ubuntu. see http://evemon.battleclinic.com:8000/trac/wiki/MonoBuildOnUbuntu7.10
<AtomicSpark> i wonder if i already have it installed...
<Flannel> AtomicSpark: "mono" doesn't exist on hardy.  it's now mono-runtime
<MrWizeGuy1983> can't you just go to places and look at the windows network to find the other pc's mazyiar
<Flannel> AtomicSpark: hmmm, actually.. that's a packaging error.  File a bug about that at LP, there should be a "mono" transitional package.
<mazyiar> well for some reason not all of them show up. i think there are multiple workgroups running, and i only really know pc names, not ip addresses
<AtomicSpark> Flannel, LP?
<Flannel> AtomicSpark: Launchpad
<Flannel> !bugs | AtomicSpark
<ubottu> AtomicSpark: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<kipseron> how i can change the default network adapter in the network manager
<kipseron> ?
<AtomicSpark> Flannel, ah yes will do. :)
<nealmcb> How can I get a calendar app (evolution, jpilot, whatever) to effectively notify me of an alarm on a calendar event?  My eyes just never notice the itty bitty blinking ! in the notification area.  I want a window to pop to the top and stay there so I see it when I come back, or awn icosn to keep on bouncing vigorously until I notice them, or something....
<MrWizeGuy1983> mazyiar, my experience with that is limited, i only have a home network with 2 pc's one of which is often windows and the other ubuntu, but shouldn't it list all different work groups?
<mazyiar> also, i don't really know the 'syntax' of sharing. Like in windows, you just put in \\pc-name into 'Run'.
<esac> how can i get SUPER+L to lock my desktop ?
<mazyiar> it does list some pc's, but for some reason it doesn't list all of them ﻿MrWizeGuy1983. Especially not the ones i want to access :P
<esac> nevermind
<MrWizeGuy1983> well that kinda sucks....i'm sorry i've never been on such a large network with my laptop
<mazyiar> it's ok lol. Thanks anyway :)
<Lando1> new to this IRC approach (and ubuntu in general) is this the place to be for stupid beginner questions?
<nealmcb> Lando1: yup
<MrWizeGuy1983> yes Lando1 it is
<kipseron> how i can change the default network adapter in the network manager
<MrWizeGuy1983> beginner, pro, intermediate, or just plain stupid, this is the place
<uplink_> is possible change the "prefix" in the compilation on "make install" process? because the program is compiled (make) with wrong prefix
<MrWizeGuy1983> that would be a pro question, one i couldn't answer if my life depended on it
<MrWizeGuy1983> lol
<Oisak> Can anyone point me in the direction of some guide on how to calibrate a touch panel?
<apophis> Uplink, yes it is definitly possible, does it have a configure script?
<uplink_> apophis, yes but if i change on configure i need the use "make" command again
<dynamite`> :) ubuntu has its own irc server? :D
<uplink_> apophis, it is long time for my manchine
<kkathman> uplink  I think if you look at the man page you'll see there is a --prefix attribute
<apophis> uplink_,  configure --prefix=<your prefix>, and after that make install
<mazyiar> can somebody advise me on the correct procedure on installing programs? especially those with .tar.gz extensions. I can unzip and unpack them, but i don't know exactly where to put all the stuff. I also think it doesn't matter where i put it, but what are some good practices?
<apophis> uplink_, make knows what is already done and won't do the whole compilation again
<uplink_> apophis, humm thanks very much
<jeezmos> what application would you recommend I use to convert a VOB file to a FLV or MPG?
<Blacksun> Hi Leutz
<apophis> jeezmos, mencoder (its command line)
<nealmcb> [try one more time...]  How can I get a calendar app (evolution, jpilot, whatever) to effectively notify me of an alarm on a calendar event?  My eyes just never notice the itty bitty blinking ! in the notification area.  I want a window to pop to the top and stay there so I see it when I come back, or awn icosn to keep on bouncing vigorously until I notice them, or something....
<jeezmos> apophis: cool, I'll check that out.  Thanks.
<ariqs> hedgewars-src-0.9.4$ cmake .
<ariqs> -- Found Qt-Version 4.3.4
<ariqs> CMake Error: This project requires some variables to be set,
<ariqs> and cmake can not find them.
<ariqs> Please set the following variables:
<ariqs> SDL_INCLUDE_DIR
<FloodBot2> ariqs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Blacksun> You German?????????
<uplink_> apophis, i installed this program of old prefix,i need remove it,if i use the make uninstall i need use "make" again?
<edson> somebody use notebook hp pavilion dv6000z?
<ariqs> how do I do that ^?
<apophis> uplink_, depending on project there might be a "make remove"
<mazyiar> hi edson, i use a compaq presario v3000, which might be close to the hp
<julio> i have a pavilion ze5000
<edson> mazyiar, right. how your chipset?
<apophis> !pastebin | ariqs
<ubottu> ariqs: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<AtomicSpark> Flannel, thanks for the help, i'm reporting the bug as we speak. also it seems mono-runtime is already installed. :)
<mazyiar> chipset?
<ariqs> I know what a paste pin is, but that wasn't that many lines and I was too lazy to pastebin it. Now you've all seen it anyway
<apophis> ariqs, looks like you havent configured the program you want to compile, try a "configure" before make
<uplink_> apophis, the project is the wine,i creating 2º wine for using patch on the "$home/.wine2" but i installed wrong on first compilation "$home/wine2"
<ariqs> I don't think I'm supposed to
<FAJALOU> ﻿does anyone know anything about the music tracker plugin crashing pidgin if the music player isn't running?
<Herlaziness> how do I list the file list in a package?
<sstchur> Basic question (I think) for someone who knows what he/she is doing:  I can connect to my ubuntu printer by specifying http://my.ip.address:631/printers/printerName, but I'd like to be able to specify http://ubuntuComputerName:631/...  This isn't working though; any ideas why?
<ariqs> according to the INSTALL
<FAJALOU> sstchur: i have to do the same thing to get my printer to work...
<apophis> uplink_, since you knwo the directory, you can just delete it ;) sudo rm -rf ~/wine2
<edson> mazyiar, sorry.... what chipset your notebook?
<ariqs> and I think cmake may be a configure anyway
<MrWizeGuy1983> anybody in the mood to help me figure out how to make ushare work for mp3's to the xbox 360?
<sstchur> FAJALOU, no way to specify the computer name instead of IP?
<uplink_> apophis, no need more? ^^ i and stupids questions,thnaks very much man
<Travis70> Hello everyone
<Ad84> any links to cools software for ubuntu?
<mazyiar> Nvidia nforce i think ... it's an AMD opteron
<mazyiar> does that help ? :S
<FAJALOU> sstchur: i am not sure, but i know that that is how I do it, and it works.  there may be a way around it,,,
<bvd> Which software do I need to open *.rar files?
<MrWizeGuy1983> it's built in bvd
<nealmcb> sstchur: how about using "localhost" as your computer name?
<AtomicSpark> Flannel, !bug #241965
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 241965 in mono "Missing a transitional package for "mono" to "mono-runtime"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/241965
<Ad84> bvd - unrar
<dimitris> nick #slackel
<MrWizeGuy1983> the standard archive manage works fine for me
<jepe1> why the fuck all my downloaded iso's have the correct md5 sums but when i try to install it it says some files are corrupted?
<edson> mazyiar, right, my problem is that my notebook comes with integrated microphone, but I am not able to make it work.
<bvd> Mr_Sonoma,
<bvd> ups
<FAJALOU> jepe1:  watch the language.
<plik> jepe1: burning too fast maybe?
<lubuntu> test
<nealmcb> sstchur: or use "<name>.local:631" if you're running avahi (on by default) where <name> comes from the hostname
<jepe1> FAJALOU: sorry, i was just getting frustrated, can somebody give me a link with a good cd image?
<MrWizeGuy1983> jepe1,  where are you getting your image?
<apophis> MrWizeGuy1983, whats up with your upnp server? ;)
<FAJALOU> jepe1:  all good, at what speed are you burning your image
<FAJALOU> ?
<jepe1> www.ubuntu.com
<mazyiar> edson, i don't really know about that. it worked fine for my install out of the box... :S
<MrWizeGuy1983> jepe1, sounds like your internet is losing packets or corrupting, maybe the burner
<zoldar> hello, is it possible to load sata controller module after system start and somehow force device files creation (/dev/sdaX) ?
<MrWizeGuy1983> are you on wireless?
<jepe1> fajalou: i tried the burning at the lowest speed possible, also, i tried using the image on vmware.
<MrWizeGuy1983> and apophis it shows up on the 360 but refuses to play the mp3's
<FAJALOU> jepe1: are you trying to burn ubuntu?
<sstchur> nealmcb, I'm not sure what avahi is?
<edson> somebody use notebook hp pavilion dv6000z?
<apophis> MrWizeGuy1983, so you see the mp3s on the xBox but they dont play? you tried different mp3s?
<jepe1> fajalou: i tried, but cant install coz of the corrupted image, but when i check on the md5 sum its ok.
<sstchur> nealmcb, I want to point my XP machine to my Ubuntu printer... right now I have to specify the Ubuntu machine's IP... I'd like to be able to specify its name instead
<mazyiar> ﻿﻿can somebody advise me on the correct procedure on installing programs? especially those with .tar.gz extensions. I can unzip and unpack them, but i don't know exactly where to put all the stuff. I also think it doesn't matter where i put it, but what are some good practices?
<jepe1> i tried xubuntu,ubuntu,kubuntu, both desktop and alternated images.
<FAJALOU> hmmm, what software are you using to burn it?
<MrWizeGuy1983> apophis, it is all of them, they show up with a red circle and a line through them, i saw online it's a common issue
<kaston> after installing an ubuntu update today my screen resolution won't go higher than 640x480.  it was fine before.  i have an nvidia geforce go 7600 card on my toshiba laptop and i previously used envy to install the driver.  how can i fix this?  thanks
<jepe1> fajalou, ahampoo, but when i use it on vmware i only use the image on the HD, but it still says its corrupted althou the md5 sum is correct.
<apophis> MrWizeGuy1983, I see, you tried the -x option for xbox compliance?
<FAJALOU> jepe1:  on linux, or windows?
<MrWizeGuy1983> yes, it had to be -x -t to work
<jepe1> fajalou: on vmware on windows....
<MrWizeGuy1983> for some reason it didn't work unless i did the -t
<zainuddin> any want can help me how to install vmware 6.0
<FAJALOU> jepe1: i would try from a different computer, or possibly just order one from canonical.  is it vista?
<apophis> MrWizeGuy1983, :)
<clegg_> anyone with an ipod touch?
<mazyiar> ﻿I'm trying to set up file sharing on my ubuntu pc using samba, but have some problems. I'm in a university network, where Ip addresses are assigned using DHCP, so no static IP's, and mostly i want to share out files that windows pc's will be accessing. I also want to access windows shares. Can anybody help?
<jepe1> fajalou: on xp, i ordered on shipit, it will take a month before i get my hands on that cd.
<Bert_2> Hi, how do I rip a diskette to a diskette image ?
<kaston> anyone?
<MrWizeGuy1983> any ideas apophis? i'm new to ubuntu kinda
<MrWizeGuy1983> used mandrake and mandriva, but have had ubuntu about a month
<uplink_> apophis, i used the configure with correct prefix and use make install,and put files on correct location but in the scripts have old prefix
<FAJALOU> jepe1:  true true, hmmm, b/c i just used roxio and it burnt perfectly onto a disc
<kaston> i'm prettuy much a noob so any help would be appreciated
<GizmoTheG> hey! anyone here thats running kubuntu or their ps3 and like to help me get it optimised? :P
<uplink_> apophis, but no problem i go to use make depend again
<FAJALOU> kaston:  go to the #nvidia room
<GizmoTheG> currently doing upgrade to 8.04
<apophis> uplink_, strange, sorry on that
<FAJALOU> i just had that problem too w/ an nvidia card, and they helped me really fast and really well
<MrWizeGuy1983> i'm loving ubuntu, so fast on 64 bit
<bb1> can someone help me reinstall grub? im stuck on a livecd...
<uplink_> apophis, sorry not. thanks for your help
<Gohanx3> okay I installed gutenprint, how do I check my printer that its installed?
<jepe1> fajalou: i'll try burning it in roxio. but its wierding me out is even on vmware it says its corrupted, i tried memtest  for a whole night but nothing came up wrong
<MrWizeGuy1983> bb1, is your grub uninstalled or broken?
<apophis> MrWizeGuy1983, well it shouldnt depend on ubuntu, obviously upnp is working, you see the mp3s and you said it worked in the past? It is probably some setting, have you tried something else then mp3? some pictures maybe?
<Herlaziness> how to list all the files in a package? thanks
<FAJALOU> jepe1: hmm that's weird b/c ya i used roxio and it worked without a hitch, try using a cdr instead, that helped me out, but it shouldn't matter
<user01> can i swap out a laptop hard drive and put it in another laptop without any problems?
<mazyiar> i have a problem setting up sharing in samba in hardy. can anybody help?
<Jack_Sparrow> user01 minor hardware detection but it should be fine.. not like XP with copy protection
<user01> i mean, laptop hard drives arent laptop specific right?
<hanophix33> I am having a problem with AWN as it makes my monitor flicker once and a while and it is sometimes very slow/framey
<ghostlines> it's possible for a dns nameserver and mailserver to have the same ip right?
<GizmoTheG> if someone can help me with kubuntu @ PS3 plz pm :P
<Daviey> ghostlines: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> user01 Some mfg are setup to only use a specific brand
<user01> Jack_Sparrow, my thinkpad t40 dies if it get moved even a little bit
<user01> Jack_Sparrow, and i just want to get a replacement on ebay or something
<user01> Jack_Sparrow, oh
<pucko-> Bert_2, use dd as usual
<Daviey> ghostlines: one issue.. if you have multiple MX entries, you would be wise to also have multiple DNS servers :)
<Bert_2> pucko-: did so, turned out I needed to use /dev/sdc because it's on USB
<Bert_2> pucko-: but it works so whatever
<jepe1> fajalou: ok, thanks anyways,  i think i am the only one having this kind of problem.
<s3a> wat package do i need to extract .rar files? (im using ubuntu 7.04)
<Uplink> someone wants to steal my nick :/
<Jack_Sparrow> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<apophis> !info mediatomb
<ubottu> mediatomb (source: mediatomb): UPnP MediaServer (main package). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.0-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 17 kB, installed size 96 kB
<hanophix33>  I am having a problem with AWN as it makes my monitor flicker once and a while and it is sometimes very slow/framey
<Drk_Guy> Hi
<Drk_Guy> Is there a good "gaming" VM for ubuntu?
<Drk_Guy> hanophix33, it depends on compiz being working, do you have it up?
<Drk_Guy> I mean, it won't work right if compiz doesn't work right because they use the same acceleration libraries
<hanophix33> drk_guy: compiz is working yes
<Drk_Guy> Extrange
<madcat> #help
<hanophix33> extrange? is that for me?
<Stargazer> Nautilus is using like 240mb how can i make it use less. also, what are the problems i might come into if i restart nautilus ?
<apophis> Drk_Guy, ScummVM :)
<madcat> Would anybody be willing to assist me in logging on to one of my IRC channels?
<s3a> Jack_Sparrow: thx, im downloading the free (as in speach) one
<mazyiar> Hi, i need help sharing files. Can anybody help?
<Jack_Sparrow> s3a np
<Drk_Guy> apophis, ScummVM?
<kaston> i did an ubuntu update and now my screen resolution can't go above 640x480.  i previously used envy to install the drivers.  i have a nvidia geforce 7600 chip on my toshiba laptop.  can anyone help me?
<Drk_Guy> apophis,Nice
<apophis> Drk_Guy, You asked for a nice gaming vm :)
<Drk_Guy> XD
<Drk_Guy> apophis, And, is it light?
<kipseron> a
<Drk_Guy> I mean, it cant be too though on CPU, because im planning ro un CoD 4 on it (can't play online w/o PB)
<mazyiar> try gin blossoms
<apophis> Drk_Guy, well it is that light that it works on my iPod and on my MyPal (PDA)
<mazyiar> they're cool too
<mazyiar> sorry... wrong window :P
<Drk_Guy> apophis, NICE
<Gohanx3> I dont understand, I install gutenprint but i still cant see my printer?
<Drk_Guy> apophis, I was downloading QEmu
<hanophix33> can anyoen tell  me why AWN flickers once and a while?
<hanophix33> once in a while
<apophis> Drk_Guy, 2 games are for free on ScummVM: Flight of the Amazon Queen :: and Beneath a Steel Sky, both are in the repos
<light_saber> DRk Guy COD 4 on ubuntu? your best bet there is cedega
<Drk_Guy> light_saber, Wine runs it great, and cedega wont run SERVICES either
<apophis> CoD4? ;) nah thats not scumm :P
<light_saber> ahhhhh....
<light_saber> i don
<Drk_Guy> light_saber, punkbuster runs as a service, neither wine, neither cedega can run it
<light_saber> i don
<light_saber> i don't think you can use scummVm for COD4... not sure though
<Drk_Guy> light_saber, and cedega is real lame and bad, i prefer the official wine with 3DMark patch
<apophis> definitly not ;)
<light_saber> lol
<Drk_Guy> why not apophis?
<light_saber> drk_guy  are you going to run just a server for cod4 or the game itself?
<apophis> Drk_Guy,  I missunderstood you completly, :)
<Drk_Guy> light_saber, the game, at least only multiplayer
<light_saber> hmmmmmm
<mazyiar> Hi, can *anybody* help me share files on ubuntu?
<Drk_Guy> Ah!!!, ScummVM is a plattform emultaor
<Drk_Guy> apophis, I need a *real* VM
<light_saber> putting it on a virtual machine might make it unplayable... considering there are no Virtual machines right now that uses direct3d or use the native video card
<skreet> mazyiar, You're going to need to be more specific.  What are you trying to share files to or from?
<KyleK> Drk_Guy: dosbox or xen?
<Jack_Sparrow> mazyiar  samba if sharing with windows or ssh if between ubuntu's
<apophis> Drk_Guy,  ;) why dont do a multiboot?
<Drk_Guy> light_saber, how?
<mazyiar> lol i tried being more specific before... nobody'd reply
<madcat> Ai, does anyone remember the command to get a list of rooms?
<Drk_Guy> apophis, I won't get back to winbugs
<skreet> light_saber, VMWare's Workstation 6.5 has DX 9 support, though it's horrendeus as of right now
<Drk_Guy> madcat, /list
<mazyiar> I'm trying to set up file sharing on my ubuntu pc using samba, but have some problems. I'm in a university network, where Ip addresses are assigned using DHCP, so no static IP's, and mostly i want to share out files that windows pc's will be accessing. I also want to access windows shares.
<madcat> Thanks
<light_saber> it has dx9 support but it doesn't use the native video card... it still use the vmware video drivers
<apophis> Drk_Guy, a VM wont help you there, neither QEmu nor another one... you need an OS there
<skreet> Drk_Guy, winbugs?  heh....
<light_saber> apophis is right
<Drk_Guy> Rats apophis, ill need to set-up windows or search for special servers w/o PB enabled
<skreet> mazyiar, out of the box, you can access Windows shares.
<light_saber> lol
<Drk_Guy> light_saber, The bad thing, they must be REAL *special*
<Drk_Guy> :)
<apophis> Drk_Guy, thats what I said, make a multiboot :P if you run windows in a VM or in multiboot environment doesnt make much of a difference, beside that the VM will be slower
<mazyiar> skreet, i'm unaware of the 'syntax' so to speak
<gla234> i installed gutenprinter but im not sure if my printer is detected, how do I verify it in console?
<Drk_Guy> apophis, Right...
<threexk> hello.  I had my wireless card turned off when I installed Ubuntu and so it didn't install drivers.  How can I make Ubuntu detect it?
<skreet> mazyiar,  Places > Connect to Server
<Drk_Guy> apophis, Thanks anyways
<apophis> Drk_Guy, you're welcome
<skreet> mazyiar, Have you tried that?
<Drk_Guy> :)
<SkywaIker> what is my root password in 8.04 ?
<mazyiar> skreet, that doesn't seem to work. In windows, i go to run and put in \\example, but here i don't know what to put in
<skreet> wow, just ran updates and i apparently have 7 broken packages.
<apophis> SkywaIker, ubuntu does not set a rootpass by default
<skreet> SkywaIker, Root account is disabled.  You will either have to use sudo or enable it.
<skreet> mazyiar, One second, I'll look.  I don't believe UNC (\\Servername\Share) convention is supported.
<SkywaIker> how to enable root account ?
<apophis> !root | SkywaIker
<mazyiar> skreet, so then is it impossible to access using pc names? will i have to use IP addresses always?
<ubottu> SkywaIker: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<zainuddin> in login windows preference
<skreet> mazyiar, Select "Windows Share", in Server put the IP or Hostname, Share is what you would have in the 2nd part of the unc (\\Server\Share), so place that there.  Folder can be anything you want it to be, as it's the local name. Username and Domain Name are specific to your network.
<zainuddin> enable local system adminisatrtor loing
<zainuddin> login
<hanophix33> is there some plugins for AWN to make it more stable
<skreet> mazyiar, Should be able to use Hostname.  Make sure that you can resolve it -- in a terminal type "ping <hostname> and see if your computer knows where that hostname is.
<apophis> mazyiar, you can activate NetBIOS name if you really want
<threexk> is there a way to make Ubuntu detect a new wireless card?
<zainuddin> then u must set passwd for root
<MFen>  ﻿anyone think of a command which acts like vim with 'highlightsearch' but to stdout?  also like 'grep --color' but display the entire file in between highlighted lines. i just want to highlight matching lines
<gla234> wow just wow.. I installed the drivers but it refuses to detetct my printer :/
<skreet> SkywaIker, If you truely need the root account, which 99.999999999% of the time you don't, you can set a root password by typing "sudo passwd"
<sick_ejb> hello i am having a porblem setting up the envoirnment variables for the java in .bashrc file, some can help me please
<skreet> SkywaIker, If you just want a root shell, go into a terminal and type "sudo -s", you are now "root".
<SkywaIker> thanks
<mazyiar> skreet, if i'm accessing say \\tim, and i don't really know what folder i want to access, would i be able to use this method, by just putting in tim in the hostname?
<NetEcho> wow sad, Ubuntu can handle Windows workgroups better than windows itself lol
<danand> c
<skreet> mazyiar, Ah, you cannot "connect to server" the root of a unc.  You will need the share name... I think Ubuntu has a way to browse too, one second.
<danand> oops
<mazyiar> apophis, could you explain about the NetBios?
<SkywaIker> can I use Xen on ubuntu ?
<calman> i need help, trying to download the latest updates and I'm getting 35 kb/s
<jaivikram> my terminal is not keeping command history ....how do i enable it?
<askand> H﻿ow do I run xprograms without starting gnome or kde?
<SkywaIker> when I install Linux-Xen package or Ubuntu-xen-server , and restart , everything disapear.
<jlulian38> Is there anyway to see where my traffic is being routed(through which interface)
<sstchur> Is there a way to add a user with spaces in the name?  For example "Joe User" ?  I understand that in order to print, the user on the windows machine needs an account on the Ubuntu machine, but the account on the Windows machine has a space in the account name.
<skreet> mazyiar, Have you tried using Places > Network and selecting Windows Network?  This may not work on a University network, though.
<apophis> mazyiar, the names you see in windows networks are so called NetBios names, which are exchanged wihtout a central structure (NO DNS) normally ubunutu doesnt resolve them but there is a Wins client which does: like here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=88206
<skreet> apophis, Good point, I was assuming it was a Windows 2003 DNS-Only network, but it's possible -- likely -- that it's not.
<jaivikram> my terminal is not keeping command history ....how do i enable it?-- hardy
<skreet> mazyiar,  I just found something, if you go to Places > Network then select the left-hand side pencil-on-paper icon you can enter your own address, try smb://tim/ or smb://tim's_ip_here/ -- should be able to browse.
<skreet> jaivikram, You mean the command "history", or the scrollback?
<apophis> skreet, mazyiar: that might also be the solution to why he sees some and he doesnt see others ;)
<jaivikram> both...neither m i able to scrollback nor is ctrl+r gives me anything
<SkywaIker> when I install Linux-Xen package or Ubuntu-xen-server , and restart , everything disapear.   Can i use Xen on Ubuntu ???
<friel> Got a networking issue, got a EEPC running ubuntu, and pc running ubuntu, (8.04) but unable to see either on my network, ( both connected by ethernet to a BT router)
<skreet> jaivikram, It sounds like you're not using bash...  Type bash and press enter, does that work.  If so, we have to fix your shell to use
<skreet> bash
<navetz_> can someone here help me with mod_rewrite for apache
<mazyiar> apophis, are you saying that i don't see some pc's becuase ubuntu can't resolve them?
<apophis> friel, what you mean by "not see" ... can you send a ping between both?
<skreet> friel, "See"?  What are you using to look for them?
<navetz_>  I want it to replace any page with view.php?id=100&title=how-to-mod-rewrite  with /view/100/how-to-mod-rewrite
<superkuh> I am trying to disable automatic f-spot-import of pictures from USB mass storage devices on 8.04 w/gnome. I have detailed my attempts thusfar here, with error messages. Any help would be appreciated. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=835715
<apophis> mazyiar, yes maybe
<navetz_> RewriteRule ^view/(.*)/(.*)$ view.php?id=$1&title=$2 [L]
<skreet> mazyiar, Yes, exactly, ubuntu doesn't have NetBIOS by default.  It helps if you know the IP of the host you wish to browse.
<friel> apophis skreet Network location, will try ping now.
<jaivikram> yeah...entered bash
<test_> hi, my name i s Niklas
<navetz_> thats what I have but it doesn't work
<jaivikram> what od i do next
<test_> anyone who want to chat
<iuri> hi there,
<iuri> does anyone know how to create a partiotion
<threexk> is there a GUI for telling your wireless card where to connect?
<iuri> using free space available
<mazyiar> apophis, the link you send looks promising, i'll go through that and check... since our ip's are reasigned every few hours or so, the ip thing isn't really practical unfortunately :(
<apophis> iuri, gparted is a graphical client for partitioning
<friel> apophis skreet, ping returns normally,
<skreet> friel  So you are expecting to see the other PC under Places > Network, right?
<jaivikram> how to make the shell use bash by default
<friel> skreet yes, is that wrong?
<iuri> apophis, i ran fdisk -l but it doesn't show the free space avaivlable
<hanophix33> has anyone have hardy
<skreet> friel Honestly don't know, are you sharing any folders, etc?
<apophis> !smb | friel
<abchirk> Are there ubuntu packages for Skype?
<ubottu> friel: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<yowshi> hmmmm audacious wont seem to play these bloody mp3's why isnt xmms in the repo again?
<iuri> apophis, but i am sure there are more than 65 gigs
<abchirk> Do add as source
<skreet> jaivikram,  Sorry, you will need to edit /etc/passwd
<abchirk> *To
<jaivikram> aha
<skreet> jaivikram,  "sudo nano -w /etc/passwd" would get you to an editor, or your editor of choice.
<friel> >.< skreet, not sharing any folders.
<NetEcho> is there an easy way to take screenshots of your desktop?
<skreet> jaivikram,  find the line starting with your username and edit /bin/sh to /bin/bash
<skreet> friel,  I've never shared from Ubuntu to Ubuntu but perhaps it only returns information if you are in fact sharing something?
<mist> does anyone know how I can prevent X from running at boot time, I would like to just boot to a terminal and then be able to run startx or something of the like later on if I need gui
<skreet> NetEcho, press print screen, very easy menu to take many screenshots
<friel> skreet think you're right, feel like a numpty now :)
<NetEcho> where does it save it?
<skreet> NetEcho,  It will prompt you, try it now.
<apophis> !pastebin | iuri can you copy paste your fdisk -l into a pastebin and send me the link? :
<ubottu> iuri can you copy paste your fdisk -l into a pastebin and send me the link? :: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<NetEcho> willdo
<jaivikram> i use emacs...anywayz...it says.../bin/bash already
<skreet> jaivikram,  Wierd, the only other thing that would override that is the terminal settings.  Did you change any of the settings of gnome-terminal?  (Or are you using another)?
<jaivikram> m using a gnome terminal only...just that m on a fresh hardy install ...a few days old
<yowshi> OMG someone needs to shoot the firefox dev team
<skreet> yowshi, Lol, why?
<yowshi> because it now looks better but the eye candy has come at the cost of speed
<Scientus> can someone send me or paste bin 8.04 /etc/bash.bashrc i think i inadvertantally changed it
<skreet> jaivikram,   Check this setting:  Edit > Current Profile > Title and Command > [Run a custom command...]  is that set to anything?
<apophis> yowshi, I think FF3 is faster than FF2 ;)
<iuri> apophis, i just installed gparted. things became clear now
<apophis> iuri, ok :)
<yowshi> skreet: on ocasion when i push a button in a game on firefox 3 the damn thing lags where it didnt with firefox 2
<node357> yeah, Firefox 3 runs faster for me too
<skreet> yowshi,  I agree with you.
<iuri> apophis, i can see the unalocated space
<skreet> :)
<Scientus> is there any easy way to retrieve deafult /etc files?
<apophis> iuri, good
<skreet> Scientus,  Which file in particular, or did you do something bad?  ;)
<yowshi> how do i make thing this look and behave like firefox 2
<iuri> apophis, what reason i can't see on fdisk -l
<skreet> yowshi,  Install Firefox 2?
<threexk> how do you tell your wireless where to connect?
<Scientus> it will prob still work only commented lines i think
<skreet> iuri,   fdisk -l only works as root, fyi.
<Scientus>   /etc/bash.bashrc for 8.04
<zaggy-nl> HOLLAND \o/
<yowshi> without doing that. unfortunatly with FF 3 out people wont wqrite addons for ff2
<jaivikram> its not enabled
<Scientus> want my nuild or something
<Scientus> ?
<Scientus> its fully updated
<skreet> jaivikram,   That is very strange...
<iuri> skreet,  i ran as root dah
<jaivikram> the problem is in between sessions
<skreet> Scientus,   I'll send you a pastebin of my default 8.04 file if you like.
<skreet> iuri,  Just checking :)
<jaivikram> its keeping history and scroll within a session
<Scientus> skreet: thx
<jaivikram> not between sessions
<yowshi> and with with this new wabpage finishing drop down list when i type in an address
<Scientus> if i edit /etc/bash.bashrc and add EXPORT PATH will that add to  my path for everything
<yowshi> the damn thing is the size of half my screen and ugly as all hell
<yowshi> not to mention distracting
<Scientus> there could be a gui---its a pretty common thing to do...........
<sr71Blackbird> I'm so registering wabpage.com
<yowshi> what!>?!?!?! they even remove the click,m here to remove entry from down;load list
<skreet> wow
<mazyiar> apophis, i also wanted to know, i have friends on windows who can access my shares, but only if they put in my ip
<skreet> is pastebin.ca slow as heck for anyone else too?
<yowshi> where is firefox's forum site located i have got some flaming to do
<mazyiar> apophis, is there any way to allow them to access using the computer name i've set?
<mist> does anyone know how to boot to terminal/text only mode (ie no gui)
<skreet> yowshi,  Be positive able it, no one likes flaming.
<yowshi> skreet: i know, i know
<jaivikram> thanks for the help skreet....will try asking the question in the channel again
<sr71Blackbird> I'
<skreet> jaivikram, No prob sorry I don't have any more advice.
<jaivikram> @elky: my terminal is not keeping command history and scrollback between sessions
<jaivikram> that's k..
<apophis> mazyiar, have you set a NETBIOS name in the samba setting?
<sr71Blackbird> ve been moving towards Epiphany for a while now, in place of Firefox.
<extor> I installed the package php5-xdebug on a test system and it seems to have added some frills to error messages and to var_dump() but is there any documentation I can find which tells me the full features I added by installing this package?
<sr71Blackbird> No real reason other than finding it a cleaner user experience.
<skreet> Scientus,  My favorite pastebin is  broken, know of another?
<yowshi> serious question though why isnt xmms in the repo? audacious is so annoying to get to play mp3's
<Scientus> paste.ubuntu.com?
<pedro> hola amigos como estan
<pedro> saludos
<NetEcho> when I try to create a user share over a windows network by right clicking a folder and sharing options it returns error 225: userhsare : cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission Denied
<jayde_drag0n> hey i hope someone has some help on this.. i use rythmbox for my ipod.. and last night i tried to sync my ipod and clear up some unwanted junk off of it.. i think removing the files is what did it.. but now .. the ipod reports that everything is still on there in settings.. and when i connect it to my computer everything shows up.. but when i go to try and play anything on the ipod.. it says there is no music
<mazyiar> apophis, yes i went into System > admin > network > and set my host name
<GetReady> hey
<GetReady> what's up ?
<skreet> Scientus, Neat.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/21921/
<skreet> Thats what mine looks like, out of the box.
<s0ullight> hi guys :D
<Scientus> skreet: thx
<ikaruga3000> hi all
<NetEcho> how do I give myself permission to create a fileshare
<threexk> my wireless interface doesn't show up in Network Manager in 8.04 like it did in 7.10.  What could be wrong?
<skreet> Scientus,  np
<GetReady> skreet, how are you ?
<yowshi> configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first *** where do i get this file?
<ikaruga3000> can someone send me a regular message? I'm trying to test irc notifications ... thanx
<s0ullight> threexk, using a laptop or a box with a button of the wireless?
<skreet> yowshi,  Are you trying to build a source package?  If so, try "apt -get install build-essential"  should give you what you need.
<Odd-rationale> ikaruga3000: like this?
<ikaruga3000> yeah
<ikaruga3000> thanx
<skreet> yowshi,  oops, "apt-get"
<ikaruga3000> Odd-rationale: it's sort of working ... i'll be back!
<honzo> elo
<NetEcho> anyone?
<skreet> GetReady, great, yourself? :]
<sleeping-bot> !vnc
<sun01tech> is it possible to run ubuntu live cd after booting into dos from command prompt?
<Narcissus> no?
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<honzo> hi is her anymor
<s0ullight> netecho try it with the users and groups menu
<skreet> sun01tech,  not easily, if at all...
<honzo> jest tu ktos z polski?
<yowshi> skreet: yeah trying to install xmms onto my ubuntu 64bit. least i think it is ubuntu the start screen says xubuntu *shrugs* and the build-essential has already beejn installed
<skreet> sun01tech,  It is, however, possible to boot off the CD.
<NetEcho> s0ullight it won't let me change anything in there
<NetEcho> but apparently I'm an admin
<s0ullight> you have to unlock it
<danand> !pl | honzo
<ubottu> honzo: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<skreet> yowshi,  Is there no XMMS package for Ubuntu?  Have you tried beep-media-player?
<ikaruga3000> ok let's try that again ... can someone send me a regular message? (Trying to get im notifications configure properly)
<jaivikram> my terminal is not keeping command history and scrollback between sessions -- help anyone!
<skreet> ikaruga3000,  hey!
<evilbug> does ubuntu server have the same issues as the desktop with 32bit vs. 64bit?
<ikaruga3000> skreet: oh right! it's working thanx
<yowshi> skreet: i LIKE xmms i KNOW xmms i want to stay with xmms but getdebs doesnt have a package and the xmms site only give out the source
<skreet> ikaruga3000,  no problem, xchat?
<NetEcho> s0ullight how?
<skreet> yowshi,  Well, beep-media-player is a rebuild of xmms against GTK2 and some newer libs.. might want to check it out.
<NetEcho> nevermind
<apophis> mazyiar, I am not sure if there might be another setting for smb / NETBIOS ..
<s0ullight> NetEcho, next to close there is a button unlock ;P
<NetEcho> s0ullight it says I already have permission to share files with local network
<sleeping-bot> !FreeNX
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<yowshi> skreet BMPx with add and remove?
<sleeping-bot> ubottu++
<DarkTrancer> anyone know of a fix for the cannot mount cdrom/dvdrom in 8.04?
<skreet> yowshi, The package used to be called "beep-media-player" but this was like, dapper drake days so I don't know if it's called something else.  Let me check.
<s0ullight> NetEcho, did you make a local network? lan?
<skreet> ugh
<skreet> my apt is broken right now, sorry.
<skreet> trying to fix it, it hates me
<Narcissus> Does anyone know how to turn 3D acceleration back on, intel 945 on hardy?
<NetEcho> s0ullight I can see my network shares that are shared off this box
<sleeping-bot> hello, I got ReadExact: error in tightvnc while connecting form windows to my ubuntu box
<NetEcho> I just can't share a folder off my linux machine
<danand> !info beep-media-player
<ubottu> Package beep-media-player does not exist in hardy
<skreet> Narcissus,  You mean like, desktop effects?  System > Prefs > Appearence in 8.04.
<danand> bah
<DarkTrancer> !info bmpx
<ubottu> bmpx (source: bmpx): Beep Media Player eXperimental. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.40.13-2 (hardy), package size 3160 kB, installed size 9816 kB
<DarkTrancer> ;D
<danand> ahhh :D
<NewProggie> good evening
<skreet> Can you do that for any package??
<skreet> !info openssh-blacklist
<ubottu> openssh-blacklist (source: openssh-blacklist): list of blacklisted OpenSSH RSA and DSA keys. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1-1ubuntu0.8.04.1 (hardy), package size 2074 kB, installed size 4096 kB
<skreet> Excellent.
<Narcissus> skreet, desktop effects do not work due to 3d not being enabled
<s0ullight> NetEcho, i can't help you further
<Narcissus> it worked this morning
<Narcissus> I turn it back on and now it doesn't
<honzo> jak przejsc na czat polski?
<skreet> Narcissus,  Sorry, not sure :(
<Narcissus> K, thanks
<skreet> God, why do openoffice.org depend on a LINUX KERNEL?
<evilbug> honzo- /join #ubuntu-pl
<skreet> I'm sick of Ubuntu constantly updating my kernel, I run VMWare, I hate rebuilding every week.
<NetEcho> Does anyone know why Samba/Nautlius would say I don't have permission to create a usershare when I have it checked off under permissions?
<DarkTrancer> anyone know if there is a fix for the cdrom not mounting in 8.04?
<s0ullight> NetEcho, try under root access
<sleeping-bot> skreet: It doesn't.
<bluefoxx> whats the latest news on ATI drivers in ubuntu? my old 6200 finally bit the dust...so im stuck with a radion 9600[until i repair this 5700 i found]
<apophis> .
<NetEcho> s0ullight you mean change the permissions for the root user?
<sleeping-bot> skreet: otherwise how it runs on windows.
<yowshi> oh dear god no. BMPx is not an xmms replacement. ugh such a huge and ugly interface
<evilbug> bluefoxx- i'm running a mobility x1600 with no issues.
<s0ullight> do what you want under root user
<skreet> sleeping-bot,  Well, the package does.
<skreet> So it's telling me I can't do upgrade without getting linux-kernel's newest build
<NetEcho> s0ullight I can't even log into root
<bluefoxx> evilbug;  cool...
<NetEcho> unless you mean sudo nautilus
<skreet> NetEcho,  Did you create more than one user account?
<sleeping-bot> skeptic:  package may depend. for optimal installation
<jayde_drag0n> anyone?.. i use rythmbox for my ipod.. and last night i tried to sync my ipod and clear up some unwanted junk off of it.. i think removing the files is what did it.. but now .. the ipod reports that everything is still on there in settings.. and when i connect it to my computer everything shows up.. but when i go to try and play anything on the ipod.. it says there is no music
<s0ullight> NetEcho, gnome-terminal :D
<bluefoxx> so how much trouble should i encounter if im going from a nvidia card and the nvidia driver to an ati card?
<skreet> bluefoxx,  Well, not much, but the nvidia drivers are more reliable... :/
<bluefoxx> oh and are brooktree tuner cards supported[they seem to be common so i presume so]
<evilbug> bluefoxx- skreet's right.
<s0ullight> the nvidiadrivers rock :D
<NetEcho> s0ullight thanks using sudo seems to have worked
<yowshi> ok since i cant get xmms can someone help me get audacious to play mp3's?
<andycan> When can we expect 2.6.25.xx kernel in repos?
<apophis> s0ullight, not that enthusiastic about illegal drivers :O
<s0ullight> NetEcho, ur welcome pleased to help someone :D
<bvd> Hi does anyone know how to get sound on an IBM X60s? I have read the guides and my modem is enabled in the BIOS but it still does not work.
<bluefoxx> skreet;  ok, well then my install is fscked. as it wont boot at all with the ati card...[i tried a tnt2 i had and it booted but horridly choppy compaired to the norm]
<s0ullight> apophis, i mean the official
<teq> yowshi: just type sudo apt-get install xmms
<yowshi> teq: xmms isnt in the repo
<skreet> bluefoxx,   It's been so long since I've messed with config files for that stuff, used to be that you had to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf -- can someone state if that's still true?
<yowshi> teq: so apt-get wont work
<teq> yowshi: i just installed it from the repo
<MrPocknix_> sooo
<Rabiddog> wtf?
<s0ullight> teq, the package xmms isn't included into hardy i thought
<apophis> s0ullight, but you mean the closed source driver ;)
<Rabiddog> prince@House:~$ dir
<Rabiddog> Floating point exception
<teq> ohh im using 7.10
<Rabiddog> why am I getting errors using basic commands lie ls or dir
<s0ullight> apophis, the opensource ones are too unstable i think
<evilbug> bluefoxx- i think reconfiguring xorg.conf would do the trick.
<teq> yowshi: whats your problem?
<apophis> yowshi, I am also quite sure there quite some xmms packets in the repo ;)
<Rabiddog> like*
<bluefoxx> evilbug;  if i could boot that is >. >
<evilbug> bluefoxx- just boot into safe mode and do that from the console.
<skreet> Rabiddog,   What errors??
<yowshi> Package xmms is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<yowshi> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<yowshi> is only available from another source
<yowshi> E: Package xmms has no installation candidate
<Rabiddog> skreet
<Rabiddog> prince@House:~$ dir
<Rabiddog> Floating point exception
<skreet> eeeeek
<joshritger> can someone help me with bluetooth in hard
<jaivikram>  my terminal is not keeping command history and scrollback between sessions
<Rabiddog> yeha
<andycan> When can we expect 2.6.25.xx kernel in repos?
<bluefoxx> evilbug;  wont boot that even ><
<joshritger> hardy 8.04
<s0ullight> yowshi, u can built it from source code :D
<evilbug> bluefoxx- grub won't even work?
<Rabiddog> skreet?
<yowshi> teq: apophis well i just showed my apt-get xmms output
<skreet> Rabiddog,  try "strace dir" and put the output to a pastebin for me
<evilbug> bluefoxx- wow...can't help then.
<Rabiddog> k
<evilbug> bluefoxx- good luck.
<apophis> s0ullight, sorry, I justed wanted to point out that wheter ati or nvidia the drivers scratch at the legality because they are not conform to gpl
<teq> yowshi: what are you trying to do?
<yowshi> s0ullight: yeah right that i am missing some package. glib >= 2.2.0 or something
<yowshi> yeq install xmms
<sleeping-bot> hello, I got ReadExact: error in tightvnc while connecting form windows to my ubuntu box  can anyone help ??
<yowshi> teq: install xmms
<yowshi> teq: cause i cant get audacious to play mp3's
<evilbug> bluefoxx- actually,can you boot from the livecd and then access your hdd off of that and change xorg.conf?
<teq> yowshi: try amarok
<s0ullight> teq, he could built it from sourcecode :D
<adante> i have a screen that does 1920x1200... how can i make it do 1440x900? i have tried adding a modeline but that didn't work, is there some sensible way if edid doesn't provide a mode?
<s0ullight> why not that?
<teq> yowshi: works great with mp3's it's iTunes like
<yowshi> teq: WHY!!!! WHY DO OPEOPLE DO THAT. i hate amarok i hate any music player with a gui bigger then winamp and i wish people would stop telling me to use other fraging music players
<evilbug> bluefoxx- it's the same process if grub needs to be re-installed.
<teq> yowshi: lol
<joshritger> I am trying to connect a bluetooth keyboard in ubuntu 8.04 and keep getting errors, can someone help me?
<teq> yowshi: calm down
<sleeping-bot> yowshi: right you are.
<Rabiddog> skreet, http://paste.ubuntu.com/21923/
<sleeping-bot> Xmms is the coolest thing
<bluefoxx> evilbug;  im jsut doing a fresh install to a spare 80gbsata i have[main is 250] after which i shall copy the isntall files from wearever and then make an image of my sata to write over the 250gb[it needs replacing anyways]. important files are on a external r5 array so to be easily upgraded and backuped[andim going to make an internal one and have it mirror the other :D]. grub is fine, but it hangs at "loading intramfs" or somethin
<bluefoxx> g like that
<skreet> Rabiddog, Looking...
<s0ullight> yowshi, just google xmms and download the source code and then built it from there :D
<jaivikram> help - (hardy) terminal is not keeping command history and scrollback between sessions
<Rabiddog> skreet I'm absolutely baffled
<teq> yowshi: i just installes xmms from the repo on 7.10
<evilbug> bluefoxx- a fresh install should fix everything.good luck.
<bvd> Hi does anyone know how to get the sound card working on an IBM X60s? I have read the guides and my modem is enabled in the BIOS but it still does not work.
<blumm> hello again :)
<yowshi> s0ullight: i just told you i9 am missing some stupid package i dont know where to get for it
<yowshi> teq: i am on hardy not gutsy
<blumm> how can i disable update for one specific file?
<bluefoxx_> do dvd decoder cards work in ubuntu? im making my little sister a basic computer that will run ubuntu, but its fairly basic[p3@450]
<lordlimecat> ﻿hey, im having trouble getting audio out of ventrilo under wine, anyone have any luck with it?
<skreet> Rabiddog,  does it happen if you move to /dev and run 'ls' or 'dir'
<s0ullight> bvd, try alsamixer
<blumm> i installed an older libflashsupport which seems to work with firefox but now ubuntu wants to update it all the time
<teq> yowshi: have you tried www.xmms.org?
<Rabiddog> skreet, just tried and yes
<skreet> hm
<kreib> anyone knows what the purpose of the little thing on the back of the pci express 16 slot is?
<bluefoxx> god i hate my internet connection ><
<NetEcho> RhythmBox is a good music player
<evilbug> bluefoxx- they should work fine if you get the drivers for it (if required).
<Rabiddog> skreet should I try reinstalling the packages for those commands>/
<Rabiddog> ?
<bluefoxx> evilbug;  its a creative card...
<Snowie> does ubuntu have some sort of burning sofrware ?:P
<skreet> Rabiddog,  What commands do you notice are doing it?  Just ls and dir.  What if you cat a file?
<Odd-rationale> Snowie: try brasero
<skreet> Rabiddog,  I doubt it, they're so simple that I'd be surprised if there is real bugs in them.
<yowshi> teq: yes. i got the source from them but i am missing some package configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<evilbug> bluefoxx- creative is a pretty big brand and it should be supported.
<s0ullight> Snowie, k3b is a good one :D
<bluefoxx> evilbug;  kk, thanks
<skreet> Rabiddog,  This happened to me at work last week.
<Rabiddog> skreet cat works
<skreet> Rabiddog, Which is why I was interested.
<teq> yowshi: u tried to install glib 1.2.2?
<Rabiddog> skreet, heh
<bluefoxx> now off to make food then go to freegeek >D what fun hardware might i find today??...
<skreet> Rabiddog,  I couldn't nano files in a certain directory, same bug.  Nothing else was affected.
<cirkit> hi
<evilbug> bluefoxx- happy hunting.
<Rabiddog> skreet
<yowshi> teq: would love tgo but i dont know where to get the package and sudo apt-get install glib doesnt work
<Rabiddog> prince@House:/dev$ nano
<Rabiddog> Segmentation fault
<Rabiddog> lol
<Led_Zeppelin> I am using wine, but I can't seem to click on any check boxes in the program
<skreet> Rabiddog,  the strace is a record of system calls, and munmap is the call to "unmap memory" -- same as my bug.  I hunted for a few hours and ended up rebooting -- problem went away.  Have you rebooted?
<skreet> Rabiddog,  Lol, yep.
<Rabiddog> no I haven't rebooted
<evilbug> Led_Zeppelin- go to #wine
<yowshi> teq: well it kind of might but i dont know which of the glib options might solve my problem
<skreet> Rabiddog,  Well, you could do what I did and throw a few hours at it -- but it didn't get me anywhere :(
<skreet> what kernel?
<s0ullight> Led_Zeppelin, were there any .dll errors in the installation?
<skreet> run 'uname -r'
<Led_Zeppelin> s0ullight, not sure, I just popped in the cd and ran setup.exe
<teq> yowshi: try apt-get install glib 1.2.2
<Rabiddog> skreet maybe I'll just file a bug report
<teq> yowshi: or maybe wget will work
<Owner> could someone tell me the windows channel?
<evilbug> Owner- #windows
<skreet> Rabiddog,  Include the strace, the fact that it happens in ls, dir and nano and a 'uname -r'..  Maybe it's a kernel bug.
<yowshi> teq: wget needs a webpage to download and that apt-get glib 1.2.2 fails miserably
<zainuddin> what the best software tools to develop php?
<s0ullight> Led_Zeppelin, i would recommend you to try running the app from a gnome-terminal and look for errors
<Rabiddog> k
<teq> yowshi: i know wget needs a website
<skreet> zainuddin,  It's a matter of preference, I use gedit and nano.  Some people use Eclipse (full IDE) with PHP modules.
<rodpod> is there a link to an .xml rss feed for pack updates in ubuntu's repositories?
<yowshi> teq: exactly and i dont know where to get this package
<skreet> teq isn't wget part of the "gnutils" suite?
<zainuddin> like dreamweaver in windows
<Kirsch> hey all, i have ubuntu 8.04 (running the server distro) and i installed pptpd yesterday to VPN and that works great.. apparently too great. i can't access my SMB share locally without having to VPN into the server, did iturn something on by accident? (i restarted the server just now and this started happening)
<teq> skreet: i think so, yes.
<skreet> zainuddin,  I think Eclipse is pretty comparible, though dreamweaver writes HTML in WYSIWYG mode, I don't think Eclipse can do that?
<teq> yowshi: hmmm
<s0ullight> Kirsch, try killing it
<Kirsch> skreet: no eclipse is for hand coding, there are probably plugins that give you a WYSIWYG
<zainuddin> tq skreet
<Kirsch> s0ullight: i want the VPN server to run
<s0ullight> Kirsch, look for config files :s
<yowshi> apt-get needs to be abkle to install specific libvraries or packages because thats what the error messages spit how. how am i supposed to know where to find this glib 1.2.2 or beter
<skreet> Kirsch,  I don't mean to sound condescending, but why PPTP?
<Kirsch> skreet: cause i found a doc to explain how to do it and it worked well
<yowshi> spit out*
<teq> yowshi: try this wget http://www.xmms.org/files/1.2.x/xmms-1.2.11.tar.gz
<s0ullight> yowshi, apt-cache search glib1.2.2
<skreet> Kirsch,  Fair enough, I like OpenVPN, I think it's called.
<yowshi> teq i have the source
<Kirsch> i stopped pptpd but i still can't access anything
<shortc|laptop> I get error HTTP 403 Forbidden when I try to connect to hostname:631 from another machine on my network.
<teq> yowshi: thats the tar
<shortc|laptop> I'm running Ubuntu 8.04.
<Kirsch> i did turn on ip_forwarding
 * yowshi sighs* if your not going to pay atention please dont try to asist. i have told you and a couple others i have the source
<antonsky> moin moin
<yowshi> teq: the source doesnt  contain the glib package
<mcscruff> lo all, does anyone know how to run aircrack-ng from the gnome menu, i have made an entry but am unsure of the full command to run it and leave terminal open
<shortc|laptop> Can give me an idea of some things to check?
<shortc|laptop> (er..."can someone give")
<RabidWeezle> running hard heron, with kde, how do I change the resolution? A wine app switched it down and crashed...
<skreet> yowshi,  Did you end up installing "build-essential"  -- that should contain glibc
<RabidWeezle> hardy*
<antonsky> whats the standard command for changing background image
<yowshi> skreet: that was apparently already instralled cause it said it was already up to date when i ran it
<superkuh> I am trying to disable automatic f-spot-import of pictures from USB mass storage devices on 8.04 w/gnome. I have detailed my attempts thusfar here, with error messages. Any help would be appreciated. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=835715
<Kirsch> yowshi: what are you trying to build?
<chetnick> Hi, when i connect to my ftp server (running vsftpd) from my  ubuntu using nautilus and try to download folder i get this error "There was an error copying the file into /home/tux/Desktop." "File unavailable". When i try to download file it works fine. When i use different ftp client (gftp) it works fine. Does anybody know why is like that?
<teq> yowshi: try the wget thing and then just try tar -xvvf to install it
<yowshi> skreet: and yes it containds glibc but glibc isnt what i need
<skreet> yowshi,  If I could fix my apt, I'd try to set up xmms on my system for comparison, but I'm not getting very far.
<teq> yowshi: xzvf*
<zainuddin> what the best tool to record desctop screen to avi
<Kirsch> skreet: any ideas why i wouldn't be able to access it?
<Narcissus> Anyone know how to enable 3d acceleration?
<apophis> anthony_, in the gui / System / Preferences / Appearance  -> Backgrounds Tab
<Kirsch> oh duh nevermind, i know what happeend
<yowshi> teq: how is unzipping it with different options going to help? i am missing a critical support package needed to install it
<skreet> Kirsch, do tell. ;)
<s0ullight> Zainuddin recordmydesktop
<zainuddin> tq
<Narcissus> Anyone know how to enable 3d acceleration on hardy? It's driving me nutty.
<teq> yowshi: by doing the wget thing you will get the package and then install it
<honzo> whot can i config my internet connect for more user's?
<apophis> yowshi, you tried that: http://blog.sartek.net/2008/04/install-xmms-on-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron.html
<Yooshi> can someone help me get frostwire to work? I got Azureus to work which means my Java is working fine
<skreet> honzo,  Best way:  get a router.
<teq> Yooshi: just stick to limewire
 * yowshi sighs* teq i already have the package it isnt a deb file not double click install. i have unzipped it and tried to run the .;/configyre it told me i needed glib >=1.2.2
<Yooshi> teq: blah I suppose
<Yooshi> !limewire
<ubottu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install /msg ubotu java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider /msg ubotu FrostWire as an alternative.
<honzo> of corse you idiot
<teq> yowshi: ohh i missed that part of the problem, heh
<PriceChild> !coc | honzo
<ubottu> honzo: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<skreet> honzo, Don't call me an idiot, you asked a question and I answered it.
<RabidWeezle> woah woah, calm down folks
<RabidWeezle> relax
<skreet> I'm calm ;)
<RabidWeezle> breathe
<Yooshi> heh
<fesha> Does anyone know how I can get my comp to see my SD card
<Yooshi> thats typical of PC
<apophis> yowshi,  apt-get install libglib2.0-0
<siofwolves> I've got overlapping partitions, http://paste.ubuntu.com/21929/ It looks like its the swap partition. could i safely reboot with a live cd and remove that overlapping swap partition and create a new swap partition ?
<Scientus_> ahhhhh from synamptic:::   E: The package cache file is corrupted
<soundray> fesha: what kind of card reader do you have?
<Scientus_> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<yowshi> teq: apophis provided a manual but thanks for the effort. thanks everyone
<Scientus_> what do i do
<teq> hey how can i play, an amr audio file? thanks
<teq> yowshi: np
<AncientRelic> Does anyone have a recommendation for help with writing shell scripts?
<Kirsch_> skreet: ok ya that worked
<AncientRelic> as in a IRC channel
<Kirsch_> skreet: since router technology sucks, i had to buy my 4th one a couple of days ago
<soundray> AncientRelic: #bash
<fesha> soundray: My laptop has a built in SD card reader but my system isnt seeing it
<PriceChild> andatche: depends what shell you're using... if bash then try #bash?
<skreet> Kirsch,  Home routers are awful, arn't they?  :)
<AncientRelic> THanks yes I'm running Bash on Hardy
<tripps> so why the frak can't I print a tomboy note?
<PriceChild> fesha: an output of the lspci and lsusb commands would be helpful to anyone wanting to troubleshoot
<skreet> Kirsch,   I've gone through more than I'd like, too, sometimes I just want to buy a Cisco or something.
<soundray> AncientRelic: also have a look for the Advanced Bash Scripting guide on the web
<Kirsch_> skreet: i give the router the mac address to always give the same device a static IP on my local network
<AncientRelic> as for routers me loves my WRT54GL
<Scientus_> is that eynaptic error fatal in any way?
<Yooshi> is there any way I can get certain things to run on startup such as compiz?
<teq> hey how can i play, an amr audio file? thanks
<adante> hi, i am trying increasingly desperate things to make my 1920x1200 laptop panel show resolutions like 1440x900 -- just want to confirm it is extremely unlikely i blow up/do permanent damage to it correct?
<Rabiddog> skreet comments on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/241983 welcomed
<kushal1> hello, I am on ubuntu 8.04 over wubi
<Kirsch_> skreet: cause i do a lot of port forwarding, when i restart the server the IP switched causing all havoc to go weird
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 241983 in ubuntu "Basic Command failure: ls, nano, dir, and scripts not executing" [Undecided,New]
<soundray> fesha: can you put the output of lspci and lsusb on paste.ubuntu.com for me to see?
<PriceChild> adante: check the documentation that came with the monitor for supported modes, forcing others could cause problems.
<PriceChild> adante: it is however unlikely.
<kushal1> hello, I am on ubuntu 8.04 over wubi I need to reclaim some disk space therefore I uninstalled kde4 which i previously installed. how can I clean it up so that I can reclaim some disk space?
<skreet> Rabiddog,   Since we talked I remember that I wasn't getting FP errors, I was get Sefaults.  Same line in strace though.
<adante> PriceChild: it's a laptop display, haven't been able to find anything
<joshritger> can anyone help me with bluetooth?
<Rabiddog> skreet, maybe mention that in your comments to that bug
<skreet> Rabiddog,  Will do
<ozkelligirl> help
<soundray> joshritger: perhaps. You have to say what the problem is.
<ozkelligirl> help help
<soundray> ozkelligirl: be sensible
<PriceChild> ozkelligirl: ask the question
<Kirsch_> here's another question, i compile my apache setup from source cause i'm a web developer and i need to customize my installs (for perl and php), i also have apache with SSL (everything works here), all i want to do is start the apahace server with an init script with SSL
<ozkelligirl> how do i make sound louder vi;ome up
<ozkelligirl> volume
<PriceChild> kushal1: well you need to figure out where the disk space is being used, look at applications > accessories > disk usage analizer
<Rabiddog> skreet, best to document the bug now in case it reoccurs
<joshritger> soundray: I go through the documentation for connecting a keyboard, but it doesn't seem to work, oh and I am using 8.04
<skreet> ozkelligirl,   That's your urgent issue?  >.>  There a speaker icon in the top right of your screen.
<PriceChild> kushal1: *analyser
<Rabiddog> I'll be doing a reboot shortly to see if it goes away
<Kirsch_> the script i think i found is only for non-ssl, in essence i need it to do /usr/local/apache/bin/apachectl startssl
<kushal1> thanks PriceChild
<ozkelligirl> voume right up
<joshritger> soundray: in gutsy 7.10 I had no problems connecting it
<PriceChild> kushal1: *DON'T* delete anything that you haven't specifically added yourself outside of /home
<soundray> joshritger: did you upgrade from gutsy or did you do a fresh installation?
<joshritger> soundray: fresh install
<RabidWeezle> can I install kubuntu's stuff over ubuntu's stuff?
<RabidWeezle> without losing anything?
<evilbug> RabidWeezle- yes.
<RabidWeezle> what's the apt on that?
<PriceChild> RabidWeezle: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<evilbug> RabidWeezle- sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<soundray> joshritger: did you follow any kind of guide?
<RabidWeezle> thanks
<kushal1> I installed kde4 and now I uninstalled it. however, I don't see the disk space reclaimes
<evilbug> HEY!
<kushal1> *reclaimed
<Kirsch_> hold on i think i just messed up really badly
<joshritger> soundray: I followed the guide from ubuntu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothInputDevices?action=show&redirect=BluetoothMouse
<soundray> ozkelligirl: do you have gnome?
<PriceChild> RabidWeezle: see http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome for removing it if you so choose
<ozkelligirl> ubuntu8.04
<soundray> joshritger: and how far do you get?
<soundray> ozkelligirl: there is a loudspeaker symbol next to the clock on the top panel. Click it and slide it up
<ozkelligirl> yes
<fesha> soundray: lspci and lsusb are at http://paste.ubuntu.com/21933/
<ozkelligirl> it is full up
<ozkelligirl> sound is low
<joshritger> soundray: I get to the last step where it says to enter password, i enter a password on my wired keyboard, then repeat the password on my bluetooth keyboard, then press enter
<soundray> ozkelligirl: not enough? Double click the loudspeaker and see if you can increase PCM as well
<wax_man> anybody know how to install freeimage on Dapper Drake?
<ozkelligirl> thanks kiss kiss
<kushal1> when I remove an application, does it get deleted from the hard disk?
<Skyrail|Building> When I play a song through say either Rythmbox or last.fm's music player my speakers act really fuzzy however when I play a video off youtube it's fine. And for months I've been lend to thought it was just my speakers until I found out about youtube being fine. Any ideas why this may be?
<soundray> joshritger: is that the exact procedure you used before?
<joshritger> yes
<apophis> kushal1, not immediatly but the cache will expire
<soundray> joshritger: I suppose you've checked the battery...
<yoshimit> Hello! I need help with ALSA (sound)? after installing kernel 2.6.24-19 the sound do not work anymore with 2.6.24-16 kernel (and I need to run in 2.6.24-16 too)... any help, please??
<skreet> Skyrail|Building,  Check the settings for gstream audio device under System > Preferences > Sound -- I had a similiar issue using "Auto Detect" for my output.  Changing this to Alsa and testing was much better.  Try that.
<joshritger> soundray: brand new
<kushal1> how can I make it delete it sooner? I am making a home movie and I need about a gig more
<crimsun_> yoshimit: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset
<apophis> kushal1, sudo apt-get clean
<kushal1> thanks a lot
<joshritger> soundray: I can get bluetooth to connect to my phone, so I know it works somewhat
<apophis> you're welcome
<Angela_Smith> hello, i just did an update, and now GRUB dose not list my windows partition, how can I fix this? TIA :)
<soundray> joshritger: can you see your keyboard ID with hcitool scan ?
<kushal1> do we have a channel for wubi?
<joshritger> soundray: i haven't tried, will try now
<Skyrail|Building> skreet: will try that, thanks
<apophis> Angela_Smith, you had multiboot working? and now its gone?
<soundray> fesha: sorry, I'll get to yours in a minute
<Angela_Smith> apophis, yes it was working great untull i updated
<Angela_Smith> untill^
<joshritger> soundray: yes hcitool scan does see it
<skreet> Has anyone used Sirius Internet Radio with Ubuntu?
<Elijah> i need help with ubuntu using a inernet connected vista laptop with a patch cable
<thadeoc> hi, does anyone know an easy way to get to the repository preferences screen? you used to be able to get to it from the add/remove programs menu, but now you have to actually run the package manager, download something, and hope that the icon comes up in the notification area. or am i missing something?
<skreet> Okay scratch that more important question:  I'm getting this from apt:  debconf: Perl may be unconfigured (Invalid range "a-Z" in transliteration operator at /usr/lib/perl5/vars.pm line 17.
<Skyrail> skreet: will I have to restart to notice any changes?
<Elijah> on vista my LAN connection doesn't even have a default gateway, it has a subnet mask and a ip address but not a 192.190... ip addy
<yoshimit> crimsun_: thank you, but do not work... my sound icon still has the red block signal... no sound... It gives me this message (when I double click it):  No GStreamer module and/or device was found...
<nikosapi> what's the difference between linux-headers-lum and linux-headers?
<skreet> Skyrail,  I don't... remember...  The "Test" link should work immediately.  Was that "fuzzy"?
<apophis> Angela_Smith, you know on which parition windos resides on?  I would repair the /boot/grub/menu.lst file, but I am not sure if there isnt an easier way
<crimsun_> yoshimit: what's the output from `lspci -nv|grep -A1 040[13]'?
<soundray> joshritger: I'm sorry, I can't seem to help you. You might ask the channel again.
<skreet> Ugh, my perl is very broken.
<siofwolves> thadeoc, run adept > manage repositories
<joshritger> ok
<Angela_Smith> apophis, it looks like it made a backup of menu.1st i am looking at it now
<Skyrail> skreet: nope, that's the problem the beep is fine
<soundray> fesha: line 21 -- could that be your card reader?
<yoshimit> crimsun_: 00:1b.0 0403: 8086:293e (rev 02)
<yoshimit> 	Subsystem: 1043:829f
<Skyrail> As is youtube, it's just rythmbox and last.fm's player, which is weird as it's flash just like youtube
<skreet> Is there a way to purge a package and reinstall it without uninstalling all the dependencies?
<thadeoc> thanks siowolves
<soundray> skreet: sudo apt-get --reinstall install packagename
<skreet> Skyrail, Rhythmbox is GStreamer, not sure about last.fm
<Elijah> any help on setting up a ubuntu connection
<Elijah> internet/lan
<skreet> soundray, Thank you.
<apophis> you would only need to copy the part for windows, but make sure you have a live CD aswell in case grub won't boot
<Elijah> though vista ics
<siofwolves> thadeoc, sorry, i'm running kubuntu..
<yigal> I just installed 8.04 but my broadcom isn't being detected via ifconfig, but is listed with lspci, after ndiswrapper installation anyone have clue what could be going on?
<thadeoc> hmm ok i can't try it at the moment as i'm at work
<Elijah> the only way I can get internet is through my vista laptop right now
<skreet> soundray, UGH.  Apt is broken because Perl isn't working, so I can't do that...
<skreet> Ideas?
<Skyrail> skreet: mhmm, okay, I'll have to just live it out then, or buy new speakers, or something. It's somewhat intermittent
<Elijah> i need to connect my ubuntu tower to it so i can download software for the modem
<yigal> I'm back using my debian partition, which is using the card no problem
<skreet> Skyrail,  Another thought wouuld be volume, if it's too high that might happen..
<Skyrail> skreet: can you remove perl manually and then try and find the files to manually reinstall it?
<skreet> Skyrail, That sounds dangerous.... ::scared::
<Elijah> hwat should firefox options be set to for it to use the internet
<evilbug> does ubuntu server have the same issues as with desktop between 32 and 64 bit?
<Elijah> proxy?
<Skyrail> skreet: yeh I know it does and I wouldn't venture to do it myself either haha
<skreet> it's the files in /usr/lib/perl5 that are causing errors on apt scripts... I tracked a few errors down to legitimate bugs..
<Leefmc> Question: There was a program to enable a wallpaper to span accross multiple desktops. Anyone know what that was? I forget the name of it.
<soundray> skreet: you might boot from a live CD, find out the file list of the faulty packages with dpkg -L and copy them from the live CD system into yours
<Elijah> no proxy, auto-detect proxy settings
<soundray> skreet: this could easily end up being more work than just doing a fresh installation
<yoshimit> crimsun_: do you saw my message?
<skreet> I had that thought.
<crimsun_> yoshimit: yes, I was checking the source code.
<soundray> fesha: still here?
<fesha> soundray: Yes I belive to be but my I still cant access my SD card
<Kirsch> ok lets try this again
<Kirsch> lol
<yoshimit> crimsun_: ok. sorry. can you call me anytime...
<crimsun_> yoshimit: do you have linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-19-generic installed?
<Kirsch> skreet: did you get my last message?
<soundray> fesha: apart from the SD card slot, is there a PCMCIA slot as well?
<yigal> ah, for my own edification I found a bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/203819
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 203819 in ubuntu "Broadcom bcm4312 wireless not detected at all" [Undecided,New]
<fesha> soundray: yes
<Yooshi> how do I give an app that is running in wine internet access?
<CorbinFox> is there a way to stop the fishy from the Free the Fish thing from swimming?  SHe is cute and all, but starting to get on my nerves XD
<yoshimit> crimsun_: yes, but I`m using 2.6.24-16 now
<yoshimit> crimsun_: only in 2.6.24-16 the nvidia driver works... :(
<skreet> Kirsch,   did it have my name in it, I don't see it...?
<soundray> fesha: when you run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog', then insert the SD card, is there any indication that the system notices the insertion?
<ariqs> is there a mirror for debian.packages.org?
<Kirsch> skreet: no i didn't put anyones name, i need an init script to start apache with ssl
<yoshimit> crimsun_: wait a minute... I will confirm this package
<soundray> ariqs: why debian? This is ubuntu...
<joshritger> can someone help me trouble shoot a bluetooth keyboard, I have tried to follow the ubuntu community documentation on how to connect it. I have scanned with hcitool scan and it picks up the keyboard, when I go to pair it, it will not pair. this is in 8.04, in 7.10 it worked fine.
<Leefmc> Question: Does GEdit have any form of wildcard search? (CtrlF searching the document)
<skreet> Kirsch, I don't think the init script has to change?
<yoshimit> crimsun_: yes... I have this modulo installed...
<Kirsch> skreet: i don't have one cause i compile my own apache instance
<ariqs> soundray: there is a debian package I want, that afaik will work with ubuntu
<fesha> soundray: No it doesnt seem to noticeat all
<Rabiddog> skreet
<ariqs> but debian.packages.org is slow as can be
<skreet> Rabiddog,  yeah?
<Rabiddog> Can't get it to load no more
<soundray> fesha: have you tested this reader in any other OS?
<skreet> Kirsch,  Are you compiling from deb-src?
<Rabiddog> skreet its fucked
<Rabiddog> oops
<skreet> Rabiddog,  the system?
<ompaul> !apache | Kirsch its in the repos
<ubottu> Kirsch its in the repos: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Rabiddog> skreet I think so
<skreet> Rabiddog,  LiveCD and fsck is in order, I bet.
<ariqs> i was just going to compile the package, but of course, that turned into a giant mess fast, and no one will help me with the problem I have with compiling it
<Rabiddog> skreet I agree
<soundray> ariqs: you can go through the debian/pool/ directory of any debian apt mirror
<l_r> hello. i want to make a second local user to connect to the same local X server. When i do "sudo xhost +local" manually the X clients can connect, while when adding the entry "local:" to /etc/X0.hosts, as suggested by the X manuals, the thing does not work, until i still do "sudo xhost +local" manually. do you have any idea?
<GizmoTheG> anyone that has kubuntu hardy heron on theor ps3 and like to give me a hand?
<ompaul> !compile | ariqs
<ubottu> ariqs: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<_phoenix_>  how can i watch dvds witch totem?
<l_r> hello. i want to make a second local user to connect to the same local X server. When i do "sudo xhost +local" manually the X clients can connect, while when adding the entry "local:" to /etc/X0.hosts, as suggested by the X manuals, the thing does not work, until i still do "sudo xhost +local" manually. do you have any idea?
<Rabiddog> skreet is the live cd 8.04.1?
<fesha> soundray: I have tested it on windows and it worked
<ompaul> !dvd | _phoenix_
<ubottu> _phoenix_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<skreet> Rabiddog, I didn't know there was an 8.04.1
<Drk_Guy> !dvd | _phoenix_
<Rabiddog> skreet there will be with the new kernel fix
<crimsun_> yoshimit: please download and run http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa/raw-file/tip/alsa-info.sh
<ariqs> I'd be willing to bet money that compile link will have nothing I want, but i'll click and see ;P
<Drk_Guy> Fck
<Drk_Guy> Sound isn't responding after i've got out of Nexuiz
<Rabiddog> skreet the latest kernel fixes a major bug that causes a problem on my system
<Drk_Guy> What can i do?
<yoshimit> crimsun_: ok. one min...
<ompaul> !language | Drk_Guy
<ubottu> Drk_Guy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<skreet> Rabiddog,  Which bug?
<Drk_Guy> Sorry
<Rabiddog> dmraid regression
<skreet> tell me it's RAID 1...
<fesha> soundray: Thanx for trying to help but I got to go
<Drk_Guy> Sound isn't responding after i've got out of Nexuiz
<Drk_Guy> What can i do?
<ariqs> yep, that compile link is worthless to compiling what I want to compile
<ompaul> ariqs, what do you want to compile?
<olin> having difficulty mounting my cdrom for data
<Rabiddog> skreet: umm its raid 5
<ompaul> !build-essential | ariqs this helps with compiling
<ubottu> ariqs this helps with compiling: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ariqs> hedgewars, it requires cmake and free pascal
<ariqs> I already have build essentials
<ariqs> gah
<ariqs> gah!
<ompaul> ahh
<superkuh> I am trying to disable automatic f-spot-import of pictures from USB mass storage devices on 8.04 w/gnome. I have detailed my attempts thusfar here, with Dbus error messages. Any help would be appreciated. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=835715
<ompaul> hedgewars exists in apt - if ariqs turns up again
<_phoenix_> ompaul it dont start the main menue
<Yooshi> seems to me limewire is a wine thing not a native thing
<olin> what are the commands, please to mount
<yoshimit> crimsun_: http://pastebin.ca/1052638
<soundray> !limewire | Yooshi
<ubottu> Yooshi: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install /msg ubotu java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider /msg ubotu FrostWire as an alternative.
<olin> I meant to mount a cdrom
<Yooshi> I've tried
<Yooshi> at least limewire works
<Elijah> How do I use Ubuntu with Vista ICS
<soundray> Yooshi: it's not wine
<Yooshi> soundray:  I have an app that works in wine but it can't see the internet is there any way I can get it to see the 'net?
<ompaul> _phoenix_, ehh look at this web page, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Yooshi> soundray:  I know its not wine... but nevermind
<Elijah> I have ubuntu and a sprint u727 modem which is useless unless i install packages
<Yooshi> limewire doesn't install as a package
<Elijah> the only way i can install packages is to get internet to it
<MrWizeGuy1983> Yooshi, what do you mean limewire doesn't install as a package?
<Elijah> the only computer that works right now with  my u727 modem is my vista laptop
<Elijah> help me
<MrWizeGuy1983> Yooshi, i have limewire pro 4.16 in a .deb file if you want it
<Yooshi> MrWizeGuy1983:  the instructions says to start limewire by running runlimewire.sh
<soundray> Elijah: please keep it on one line. You can download the packages you need in Vista, then copy them to your package cache (/var/cache/apt/archives/)
<Yooshi> MrWizeGuy1983:  please :), what do I have to give you so you're happy? :D
<MrWizeGuy1983> Yooshi, can i try to send you the .deb file? all you have to do is install it with the package manager
<MrWizeGuy1983> lol
<Yooshi> nice, thats better
<Yooshi> haha, send away
<Elijah> soundray, how would i donwload packages in vista? what website
<Yooshi> I'm using pidgin I'm not sure how to get DCC
<Horscht> hi
<yoshimit> hehe... I think I have a parent here...
<Leefmc> Question: This'll sound a little odd, but does anyone know how to make it so that in firefox, if you click your url address bar, the entire text is selected by default? This is my main search bar, so damn near every time i have to "click it to select it, ctrl-a to select all, and delete (or start typing)". Its an unneeded habit.
<MrWizeGuy1983> Yooshi, did you get the file transfer request?
<Horscht> I am trying to install the package libgl1-mesa-dev, but I always get an error:
<Horscht> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libgl1-mesa-dev_7.0.3~rc2-1ubuntu3_all.deb: Fehler beim Erzeugen des symbolischen Verweises »./usr/lib/libGL.so«
<Yooshi> MrWizeGuy1983:  I did, but its waiting
<soundray> superkuh: would disabling automount in general be a solution for you?
<Horscht> (error creating symbolic link)
<Yooshi> for some reason I never have any luck with DCC
<MrWizeGuy1983> i can email it to you if you like, can paste your email
<joshritger> soundray: I finally got it to work, don't really know how, just kept doing it and it finally worked
<Yooshi> MrWizeGuy1983: yeah I'll pm you my email
<superkuh> soundray: Not really. I find automount useful for manually transfering the pictures. I just don't want f-spot-import butting in.
<MrWizeGuy1983> ok
<apophis> Horscht, try / sudo rm /usr/lib/libGL.so and retry
<soundray> joshritger: bluetooth is black magic sometimes
<Wolfkin> I have an old corporate computer my sister got form her old job. It's not the most powerful thing out there so I thought I'd try to install Linux on it. My question is how should I go about reformatting the entire thing and installing Ubuntu?
<joshritger> soundray: I have never had any issues in the past with it, I have used it with the past 3 releases
<ompaul> Wolfkin, the install process will look after that, before you do, how powerful is it and how much ram, and how much disk
<apophis> Wolfkin, you will be asked which drive you want to use during install, it will be automatically partitioned and formatted :) but be sure to copy your important data before that
<yoshimit> crimsun_: do you think that I need to uninstall 2.6.24-19 ?
<soundray> superkuh: have you seen System-Preferences-Removable Drives and Media ?
<Wolfkin> sorry. brg
<superkuh> Yes.
<apophis> Wolfkin, if the machine is really quite old maybe xubunutu is even better
<superkuh> That was the first thing I did.
<superkuh> The second is detailed in the forum post.
<s0ullight> just installed xmms :D
<Horscht> apophis, same error
<joshritger> does anyone know if envyng installs the nvidia control center?
<soundray> superkuh: what happens when you replace 'f-spot-import' in that dialog with 'true'
<soundray> ?
<Horscht> but I wonder... it says "./usr/lib/libGL.so" not "/usr/lib/libGL.so", apophis
<CorbinFox> is there a way to stop the fish from swimming from the Free the Fish app?
<joshritger> nevermind, it does install it, just wasn't in the same place as last time
<larson999> i never really understood envy and nvidia.  nvidia has been easy to install on it's own for about 10 years.
<larson999> or maybe 8
<apophis> Horscht, sorry I see it now
<GizmoTheG> hmm, hardy heron (kubuntu 8.04) seems to not work on ps3 :/
<Horscht> apophis, is that an error in the package?
<yowshi> bloody indexer why is this damned desktop search thing standard now. and how do i uninstakll it
<SpookyET> hi
<apophis> Horscht,  I dont know... bet lets try to clean apt--- sudo apt-get clean
<SpookyET> Would anyone care to explain /lib/udev/devices to me? How is it different than /dev?
<apophis> maybe that helps
<yowshi> this tracker/indexing thingy
<superkuh> soundray: I did as you suggested. f-spot still intervenes. That does narrow down the problem a bit more, though. Thank you for your help.
<Horscht> i'll give it a shot, apophis
<elbasan_>  I have a digital camera ChameleonMega and I am trying to connect to my kubuntu\
<soundray> superkuh: I think the way hardy handles removable devices is buggy
<elbasan_> any help
<apophis> SpookyET, the /dev devices are special files which are created by hand /dev/udev/ are devices which are created by the /udev/ service ... which is dynamic
<yowshi> how do i make this desktop indexer thing not show up or start up on reboot?
<NetEcho> the remote desktop tool under system preferences
<NetEcho> can I connect to it using a VNC client?
<apophis> NetEcho, yes
<Horscht> apophis, the error still remains :(
<RUS|jamzor> hello :XD
<RUS|jamzor> so i downloaded wubi
<BlackGlance> hello all
<SpookyET> apophis: rubbish, only /dev/null /dev/console /dev/null are created by hand. the rest are virtual. Is everything /lib/udev/devices virtual?
<RUS|jamzor> but hey
<RUS|jamzor> who was the guy who helped me :D
<RUS|jamzor> Is it safe to install ubuntu on C too?
<RUS|jamzor> what about that partition?
<apophis> SpookyET, I can create as many tty files as I want... are they dynamic?
<soundray> superkuh: the behaviour you're describing clearly merits a bug report
<apophis> SpookyET, but let me know if you know more :)
<s0ullight> people i'm making a .deb of the xmms for hardy heron but i can't serve it is there anyone interested in distributing it?
<superkuh> s0ullight: I have one.
<SpookyET> apophis: boot with a livecd and mount the partition. look in dev. it should be empty except those 3 files
<superkuh> s0ullight: Are you x86_64?
<s0ullight> no i386
<superkuh> http://superkuh.ath.cx/~superkuh/xmms_1.2.11-1_amd64.deb
<superkuh> Oh...
<superkuh> Oh well.
<s3a> i got alot of rar files as extensions up to .r92 and one was a .rar and the unrar-free package didn't work for me so I got the rar package, the non-free package (rar) looked like it had the situation under control but i get an error message and the most important thing to note in that message is: Inappropriate ioctl for device   ---> What does this mean and what can I do about it?
<s0ullight> superkuh, wanna serve it?
<apophis> SpookyET, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Udev
<xbj9000> s3a: not sure, but what apps have you used to try to open it?
<SpookyET> apophis: i know what it is
<superkuh> s0ullight: Serve what? Also, if you want help with xmms: http://blog.sartek.net/2008/04/install-xmms-on-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron.html and then use checkinstall to make the deb. "$ checkinstall --install=no -D"
<s3a> xbj9000: it needs to be extracted so i cant rely open them b4 extracting them which is wat i tried to do with these 2 packages (apps): rar and unrar-free
<s0ullight> superkuh, i installed it and running it atm but for those who have difficulties i'm making a .deb but i can't serve it :(
<superkuh> You might have to run checkinstall as root, or fakeroot so it won't complain, but didn't.
<apophis> SpookyET, so why do you ask anyway... omg
<superkuh> Oh. I see.
<xbj9000> s3a, extract is what I meant by 'open', sorry
<superkuh> Well, my bandwidth is fairly limited. I just keep debs there for friends.
<superkuh> Sorry.
<s0ullight> you don't have to feel bad :D
<SpookyET> apophis: i asked which files are created by the file system and which are virtual
<s0ullight> i'll find someplace :D
<s3a> xbj9000: so u have no suggestions to help me? :(
<peter86> my ubuntu cant launch movies .avi and other
<xbj9000> only that I prefer to use xarchiver for .rar files
<xbj9000> and sometimes if it doesn't work I use xarchive
<xbj9000> similar name but different
<chachin> hello
<xbj9000> I hope that helps, s3a
<chachin> how can i get ubuntu for my windows xp 2001
<xbj9000> chachin, more specific please?
<s3a> xbj9000: wait xarchiver is another .rar app i can try?
<light_saber_> windows xp 2001?
<xbj9000> yes, s3a
<BlackGlance> hey, I'm new here,  can I ask questions about problems in Ubuntu here?
<Dee> hi all
<kymo> real player ne fonctionne pas sur linux
<chachin> yes
<apophis> chachin, ubuntu is a operating system like windows, you cannot get ubunutu FOR windows
<Dee> i cant install ubuntu 8.04
<light_saber_> yes BlackGlance
<Dee> with wubi:S?
<chachin> oh ok nevermind
<BlackGlance> ok. I have one question:
<BlackGlance> hey. I have one question. when I click on Unmount Volume (it's flash memory) it says that I can deattach it safely, but in Windows the light on the flash memory turned off when I remove that.
<RUS|jamzor> so can anyone help me with installing ubuntu with Wubi ???
<chachin> this channel needs more ops and admins
<Dee> i try it to install with wubi but dont boot on ubuntu
<jamzore> But does it overwrite my windows or smth?
<jamzore> and can i choose either ubuntu or xp
<jamzore> when i boot my pc?
<xbj9000> s3a do you know how to get xarchiver?
<funkyHat> chachin: there are several around, they don't need to advertise that they are ops all the time. :)
<jamzore> hey, anyone know?
<BlackGlance> answer me pleas :)
<s3a> xbj9000: is it in the repositories?
<chachin> oh i see
<xbj9000> s3a yes
<apophis> jamzore, it can overwrite your windows, but you can also install a multiboot which means at bootup you can chose
<soundray> !dualboot | jamzore
<david_> hello. how do i remove evolution without removing ubuntu-desktop?
<ubottu> jamzore: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<s3a> xbj9000: sudo apt-get install xarchiver?
<chachin> wats the command to register my nick
<jamzore> thx
<funkyHat> BlackGlance: I believe that's because on windows, when you unmount a volume the power is cut too, but on Linux it is just unmounted but left powered
<chachin> its the first time ever i been here on mIRC
<xbj9000> yes s3a, sorry  :p
<soundray> david_: you can't. It's safe to remove ubuntu-desktop, though, it's just a metapackage.
<kymo> hello
<Kirsch> hey guys i'm trying to debug some SMTP issues, when i telnet to one of my other servers via port 25 i get a response, however when i do it from my server, i don't, what would be the cause of this? i don't have iptables
<apophis> chachin, welcome to IRC :)
<chachin> sup apophis
<funkyHat> BlackGlance: that means you can mount it again without having to unplug it and plug it back in again... so it could be seen as a good thing
<david_> soundray, it removes too many programs i need...
<BlackGlance> aha. thanks funkyHat
<s3a> xbj9000: k, thx for ur help im gona go now
<jpw27_> I'm only downloading at 1.4 KB/sec, but my connection is able for 160+.  is there any way to reset my internet connection?
<soundray> david_: if you want to do a release upgrade sometime later, you should reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<chachin> wats the command to register my nick
<david_> register
<xbj9000> ok s3a I hope that works for you
<chachin> yea
<soundray> !register | chachin
<ubottu> chachin: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Wolfkin> ompaul and apophis thanks for responding. as I tried to imply earlier the computer isn't originally mine so I don't care for the data that's currently on it. I'm ok with wiping the whole thing out. It's currently running WinME I think or Win2000 i forget. I'll try the disc and it sounds like it should do what I want automatically.
<chachin> wow
<chachin> thats complicated
<apophis> Wolfkin, maybe you should download the "Alternative" version, which only need 64MB (AFAIK)
<funkyHat> hm
<ompaul> Wolfkin, yeap but if under powered try xubuntu it works on lower powered machines
<chachin> i tought it was only ./msg nickserv register nick pass
<Dee> can anyone her help me to install ubuntu with a wubi i cant boot on ubuntu when i try to install????
<Wolfkin> alternate.. ok I'll try that if this disc doesn't work
<wiredman432> #leave
<chachin> !!stats chachin
<ubottu> Factoid stats chachin not found
<chachin> lol
<funkyHat> Is Gmail swallowing encrypted messages, or does Launchpad take a while to send out the PGP key activation email?
<Kirsch> does ubuntu add any security by default to filter some outgoing ports but not all?
<chachin> !!elky
<ubottu> Factoid elky not found
<chachin> lol
<Wolfkin> ok on a related note.. if I try to boot from the disc live and it doesn't work.. does it for sure mean that I can't install?
<soundray> chachin: don't do this please
<chachin> do wat
<soundray> !botabuse | chachin
<ubottu> chachin: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<chachin> oh ok
<xbj9000> wolfkin, is your PC set to boot from CDROM?
<BABA_RECORD> !help what program i need to install my webcam ?
<ubottu> BABA_RECORD: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Wolfkin> is it
<chachin> oh lol
<Wolfkin> sorry.. it is
<soundray> !webcam | BABA_RECORD
<ubottu> BABA_RECORD: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<xbj9000> wolfkin does it skip the CD entirely or fail while trying to boot?
<jamzore> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<jamzore> Resizing Partitions Using the Ubuntu Installer
<jamzore> under this i dont get it
<jamzore> Choose the First Option (It should be something like: "Resize IDE1 master, partition #1 (hda1) and use freed space").
<Wolfkin> well i only tried one time.. it began to boot from disc.. i left it when I came back the screen was no longer showing the Ubuntu Logo.. it was just black and i had to force shutdown.
<jamzore> where is this lol?
<jamzore> is it on the installer or?
<xbj9000> wolfkin you have low ram, right?
<soundray> jamzore: when you start the installer from the live CD, you get to the partitioning options
<apophis> jamzore, thats one of the steps in the installer, your Hard Drives might be different then the one in the example, if you have multiple harddrives, be sure you select the right one
<chachin> why cant i see my stats
<xbj9000> as someone said, the alternate CD may work better, otherwise you may want to go with a smaller Linux distro
<chachin> (:
<soundray> chachin: because that's not what ubottu is for
<chachin> oh ok
<jpw27_> I'm only downloading at 1.4 KB/sec, but my connection is capable of 160+.  is there any way to reset my internet connection, or do something to fix it?
<Wolfkin> I might.. i don't really know. I only tried it once so I'll give it the old college try before I come back with more quesitosn
<Wolfkin> I might --> I might have low ram
<jamzore> which one should i do, automatic partitioning or manual partitioning?
<xbj9000> wolfkin you don't know how much ram you have?
<apophis> jpw27_,  have you tried to download from different server? sounds like its the server which delivers slow
<magic_ninja> jpw27_, sudo ifdown eth0 (try eth1 or eth2 if that doesn't work) then when that goes through sudo ifup eth0
<soundray> jamzore: your choice. Make sure you understand what you do from those help pages before you go ahead.
<jamzore> I do.
<jamzore> BUt just wondering if ive never done this before
<jamzore> and i dont have anything too important on my pc
<jamzore> :p
<jamzore> if i fuck it up
<Wolfkin> nope.. it's a computer my sister got form her job.. they were tossing a TON of them said she could have it.
<soundray> jamzore: use professional language in here
<xbj9000> jamzore, there is nothing important on the hard drives?
<jamzore> nop
<ronnie> i am using a LCD with 1680*1050 real resolution and why ubuntu cant let me running with such resolution?
<Wolfkin> the computer I'm using right now is mine.. this is just a 'spare' i've acquired trying to work with. see what use it is.
<chachin> .rr
<xbj9000> wolfkin is there a Windows OS on it right now?  you could use it to find out how much ram is available etc.
<chachin> nothing happens lol
<soundray> !lol | chachin
<Wolfkin> there is a windows OS but i don't knoow the corporate password they had.
<ubottu> chachin: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<xbj9000> jamzore if there is nothing on the hard drive then don't worry too much about it   :p
<chachin> lol
<jamzore> :>
<aixenv> i got my live rock for my saltwater tank yay!
<chachin> thats lol
<ronnie> lol omg
<xbj9000> wolfkin can you look at the BIOS when the computer begins to boot?
<aixenv> afternoon gang
<chachin> omg lol
<Wolfkin> sure that i can do
<soundray> ronnie: try configuring your monitor with gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<jpw27_> apophis: it could be the server, my connection goes up and down from 2 to 80 and all in between.
<chachin> soundry was up
<Wolfkin> that id idn't thikn of before.. aside from changing the boot order
<xbj9000> wolfkin I would look in the BIOS for info on ram and cpu speed, then make a choice of OS based on that
<chachin> ronnie aklfsdfjs;kfja
<bluefoxx> whats the ati driver package?
<chachin> lol
<soundray> chachin: this is a support channel. Please stop spamming
<ronnie> soundray: all right, i will try it
<chachin> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<chachin> lool
<apophis> jpw27_, I am quite sure its the server, try a fast server as a test
<rgsteele||home> Hey folks.  Anybody know why changes made in the network manager disappear after reboot?  I set the DNS server in the network manager, but when I reboot, it defaults to 192.168.1.1 again.
<soundray> !ops | chachin spamming
<ubottu> chachin spamming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<jpw27_> apophis: ok
<chachin> so whats that
<soundray> Thanks Mez
<nouvo> lol
<nouvo> ubuntu
<soundray> chachin: do you have any more support questions?
<xbj9000> jamzore the ubuntu partitioner in install will automate the partitioning if you want it too, but in my opinion it isn't the best partition scheme
<chachin> nope
<MrWizeGuy1983> i have one
<amenado> rgsteele||home-> are you using dhcp? look in your dhclient.conf for the settings
<chachin> ill be silent
<Dee> hello ubunuts? can anyone help me or not?
<soundray> chachin: you might want to join #ubuntu-offtopic for chatting
<MrWizeGuy1983> help with what Dee ?
<nouvo> i take a chair
<chachin> oh ok
<apophis> !ask | Dee
<ubottu> Dee: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Mez> !ask | Dee
<Mez> apophis, too quick for me
<apophis> :) happend to me yesterday
<jpw27_> apophis: looks good on a different server.  magic_ninja, ifdown failed with interface not configured, for eth0-2
<chachin> hey this is the biggest server i ever seen
<apophis> jpw27_, good :) have fun
<Mez> !ot | chachin
<ubottu> chachin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<chachin> ok wats this
<chachin> oh i see
<jpw27_> apophis: i feel silly I had to get on a support channel for "try a different server"
<apophis> jpw27_, you're welcome :)
<Li-Plus> I require help with running the nvidia driver installer. It fails in building kernel module. I have build-essential I'm not sure what is wrong
<chachin> so this channel is for ubunto stuff and u people dont like playing around
<tripps> does anyone know whether the latest version of ati restricted drivers on hardy support hibernate?
<Azzuron> Hello Ubuntu Fans :)
<Myrtti> chachin: true
<chachin> lol ok
<Yooshi> back
<rgsteele||home> amenado: I am.  Thanks for the tip - I was able to temporarily work around the issue after viewing this thread: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/91890
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 91890 in network-manager "Custom DNS settings lost on boot" [Low,Confirmed]
<chachin> i have a problem with some (xp antivirus)
<rgsteele||home> Let's see if it works...
<yoshimit> crimsun_: sorry for asking but... any tip ??
<Yooshi> I had a severe memory leak a bit ago... how do I setup a swap partition in linux?
<chachin> it downloaded it self into my computer
<soundray> chachin: try ##windows
<Mez> chachin, there is so much stuff that happens in here, that random junk not related to support just makes the channel harder to follow
<apophis> chachin, its simple, that channel here is high-traffic its difficult enough to see the real request without spammers like you!
<chachin> pj cpp;
<chachin> im not spaming
 * Yooshi is installing gparted
<chachin> im asking for help
<Mez> chachin,  this is a support channel for UBUNTU
<soundray> chachin: this is Ubuntu help -- not Windows
<xbj9000> chachin you are asking a Windows specific question if I understand correctly
<chachin> ok ok i get it
<Mez> !feedthetroll
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<rgsteele||home> amenado: Though, I don't see in the manpages anywhere where I can specify search directives.
<rgsteele||home> Bummer
<Li-Plus> anyone able to help me problem solve my nvidia driver installation problem
<antonsky> hi guys
<Ahmed_> i will go out now
<Yooshi> MrWizeGuy1983: I have 3GB linux swap
<Yooshi> MrWizeGuy1983:  well almost
<nouvo> did you read "ubu king" from alfred jarry?
<antonsky> i am using wmii, when i had gutsy, shortcuts like fn+left worked fine but now with hardy heron they arent working with rhythmbox
<almostdvs> what is the command to list the installed kernels?
<antonsky> what do i need to start
<antonsky> for working shortcuts
<bluefoxx> what driver do i need for 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]
<bluefoxx> 01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600] (Secondary)
<bluefoxx> ?
<amenado> rgsteele||home-> search? is that a directive you are looking for in dhclient.conf? i dont believe it is..
<soundray> almostdvs: dpkg -l linux-image*
<Yooshi> MrWizeGuy1983:  according to gparted sda1 ext3 90GB sda2 extended 2.89GB and sda5 swap 2.89GB
<rgsteele||home> amenado: It's a directive usually placed in the resolv.conf
<lars__> Li-Plus: you installed the kernel headers too?
<rgsteele||home> e.g., "search domain.tld"
<almostdvs> soundray: ok, now the one to remove one of said kernels
<bluefoxx> cause i cant find anything ati in the repos
<rgsteele||home> But, it seems /etc/resolv.conf gets blown away every reboot.
<rgsteele||home> The thread I mentioned above is just a workaround
<amenado> rgsteele||home-> but your dhclient request does that, to overwrite your resolv.conf
<apophis> bluefoxx, you are running hardy?
<aditya1> i want to dual boot with ubuntu 7.10 and windows, currently i only ubuntu is installed, how do i do that ??? last time when i installed xp after ubuntu, ubuntu crashed...what do i do now ???
<bluefoxx> apophis: of course
<soundray> almostdvs: pardon?
<Yooshi> anybody know how to locate processes leaking memory?
<amenado> rgsteele||home-> i'd like you to look at my suggestion okay?
<xbj9000> bluefoxx, do you not get an icon in your taskbar asking if you want to use the proprietary ati driver?
<Yooshi> other than proc manager?
<vocx> apophis, you kidding? Now I don't see how anybody can stop Germany!
<nouvo> do not open before xmas
<bluefoxx> i really hate ati....even to the point that i just got in a fight cause i couldnt find the damn driver[dont ask]
<funkyHat> aditya1: it is easier to do if you install Windows first, but it's possible the other way round too
<bluefoxx> xbj9000: no, its not there
<K^Holtz> My printer just complained that it was out of ink, but i have no way of telling which cartridge is out. I have a Canon IP5000 printer. In windows, a box would come up with printer properties, but i dont have this in Linux. Any way to get those canon windows to display?
<apophis> bluefoxx, / System / Admin / Hardware for the closed source drivers
<jpw27_> can live CD's install straight to a flash drive?
<bluefoxx> apophis: it doesnt show up there
<apophis> bluefoxx, oh :/ thats bad
<bluefoxx> apophis: xbj9000 or in the repo search...
<aditya1> funkyHat: i know about that but i dont want to lose data and installed packages now and only ubuntu is installed
<amenado> Yooshi-> btw, how do you know it is leaking ?
<almostdvs> soundray: i have an old kernel i want to get rid of, how do i do it from terminal (by the way the first command is not correct)
<rgsteele||home> amenado: Ah, I see, it's in the request directive in dhclient.conf
<apophis> vocx, I havent said anything about germany today ;) however I am surprised about the russians
<funkyHat> aditya1: although you will need to do the partitoning in Linux (i.e. Windows can't resize linux partitions, so if your Ubuntu install is using all of the disc space currently you'll have to change that before installing windows)
<bluefoxx> apophis: xbj9000 i know its a radeon 9600 agp 8x
<vocx> K^Holtz, that might be some specific windows software. So maybe the "driver" works but every features hasn't been implemented in linux.
<soundray> almostdvs: just to clarify: I volunteer to help here, but that doesn't make me your lackey
<nouvo> chalk
<Yooshi> hmm why is nautilus killing my cpu when I try to do searches?
<aditya1> funkyHat: i have two partitions, one is ext3(/) and another is FAT
<K^Holtz> vocx: so with my IP5000 i would have no way to determine what c
<K^Holtz> vocx: so with my IP5000 i would have no way to determine what cartridge is low?
<funkyHat> aditya1: ok, are you planning to install windows on the FAT partition?
<apophis> Yooshi, killing your cpu? is it burning? :D
<Yooshi> haha no... but its maxing its use
<soundray> almostdvs: 'sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic'
<funkyHat> aditya1: also, you don't have a swap partition?
<vocx> K^Holtz, maybe not. Can't you open the printer and find out, or maybe do a test prints?
<Yooshi> ahhh I found our problem
<bluefoxx> apophis: so what do i do?
<apophis> Yooshi, if its a local search than its ok
<Yooshi> nautilus in gksu likes to use up everything there is
<almostdvs> naw ur cool.. theres usually just like two guys in here that are really knowledgeable and helpful at a given time
<aditya1> funkyHat: i have that too
<Yooshi> lmao... really? local
<apophis> bluefoxx, sorry, no idea
<vocx> apophis, now is the time for Spain to show they can win this stuff.
<lenswipe> does anyone know where i can go to get supoort for phpbb mods?
<bluefoxx> apophis: damn.
<apophis> vocx, spain, italy... wheres the difference
<K^Holtz> vocx: the only way to determine is to visually examine the cartridges, but thats not so easy if they are all low
<bluefoxx> so im basically screwed ><
<lenswipe> NOTE: #phpbb doesnt provide mod support
<xbj9000> bluefoxx hang on I'll find the name of the driver
<nouvo> ubuntu
<K^Holtz> just a little dissapointing im going to have to put windows on a partition just to check my printer
<nouvo> u b u n t u
<aditya1> in fact four paritions, 1st ext3 /(boot) , 2nd swap , 3rd ext3 (/home) and 4th FAT
<bluefoxx> xbj9000: ty
<soundray> almostdvs: so use your skills of politeness to show your appreciation
<apophis> bluefoxx, no maybe someone else  can help, or search for your grafic card and ubuntu with google
<Myrtti> nouvo: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Yooshi> MrWizeGuy1983: I found the problem
<whileimhere> I've installed and uninstalled with apt-get a ton of programs. I am sure that there are packages still taking up room on my harddrive. Is there an apt-get command to purge my system of any unneeded deb and config files?
<nouvo> i can't install it
<Yooshi> now it won't stop
<almostdvs> ur awesome thank you
<bluefoxx> apophis: tried that first actually...
<Yooshi> how can I stop linux from using more resources after I have already killed the process?
<daigorobr> whileimhere: use apt-get autoremove
<nouvo> "lol"
<amenado> whileimhere-> hard disk are cheap..get another new one
<lenswipe> almostdvs: i know i am :) thanks for saying so...
<whileimhere> thanks
<AquaFox> I have a reeeally wide wallpaper. I want it to stretch to my 4 desktops (if I ctrl+alt+right I see more of it). How to do that?
<rgsteele||home> amenado: Thanks for the tip.  Adjusting the dhclient.conf to supersede the domain name and prepend the necessary DNS server seems to have fixed my issue.
<daigorobr> whileimhere: and install and run deborphan. you should then be okay.
<whileimhere> thank you
<nouvo> do not open before xmas
<apophis> bluefoxx, lets try something... type aticonfig in a console
<nouvo> it's written on the box
<soundray> whileimhere: 'sudo apt-get autoremove' cleans out orphaned packages. Consider also 'apt-get autoclean'
<vocx> K^Holtz, I hope you are saying that as a joke and lot like a flaim bait.
<funkyHat> aditya1: ok cool :) so you're planning to install windows on the FAT partition that you already have... that's cool, what you need to do is do that, and then using the ubuntu install CD rebuild GRUB (The boot selector)
<amenado> rgsteele||home-> am glad it worked out
<soundray> whileimhere: man apt-get makes for good reading
<funkyHat> aditya1: don't worry it's not very difficult :)
<bluefoxx> apophis: bluefoxx@azUre-prIDE:~$ aticonfig
<nouvo> boom
<bluefoxx> The program 'aticonfig' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<bluefoxx> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<bluefoxx> bash: aticonfig: command not found
<bluefoxx> bluefoxx@azUre-prIDE:~$
<FloodBot2> bluefoxx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bluefoxx> oop
<nouvo> haha
<apophis> bluefoxx, do that :)
<bluefoxx> kk
<Yooshi> great, no helpp I'll brb to reboot once again
<Yooshi> 64bit was better
<KyleK> bluefoxx: interesting computer name ;)
<nouvo> reboot
<nouvo> r e b o o t
<vocx> K^Holtz, beside I don't know if printers "actually" can measure ink levels. Maybe they really can't, they just estimate how many times you've printed something and give you information based on that. After all they only want you to buy more cartridges.
<Elijah> how do i reset my network settings to default
<aditya1> funkyHat: ok got hang of it...now i should install xp, and then again install grub loader from ubuntu cd right ?
<zyx386> !ڤعرئس
<zyx386> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<bluefoxx> KyleK: thanks. see the hardware related reference in it?
<Jaffarkelshac> i am getting an IOPl not enabled error when trying to use office with wine (it worked previously)
<nouvo> it's horrible zyx386
<poisonkiller> Yooshi: when you have killed all processes, you cant stop ubuntu from using more :S
<apophis> ¨!
<nouvo> i made a mistake with the eat process
<xbj9000> bluefoxx, I was just going to tell you to install xorg-driver-fglrx    :p
<Jaffarkelshac> i am getting an IOPl not enabled error when trying to use office with wine (it worked previously)
<bluefoxx> xbj9000: ah, well thanks everyone :)
<legend2440> K^Holtz:  in synaptic there is package called  mtink. it works well to tell me how much ink is left in my epson. according to the description it may work for canon and hp as well. worth a try i guess
<K^Holtz> vocx: Canon measures im pretty sure, the cartridges are always bone dry when im told to replace them (they are clear so i can see). Its no big deal, maybe ill search around for some linux drivers on their site
<nouvo> it's horrible
<aditya1> funkyHat: u there ?
<amenado> whose done gre tunnelling ? is it worth the while or have to go with openvn tunnelling?
<xbj9000> bluefoxx did you try that?
<K^Holtz> legend2440: thank you
<poisonkiller> Jaffarkelshac: use #winehq channel for wine-related questions please
<bluefoxx> xbj9000: its downloading now...im on dialup
<poisonkiller> Jaffarkelshac: you will probably get better answers there :)
<notluke> Anyone know where to find a list of gnutls ciphers?  I can't seem to get slapd to work becaues I don't know how to format the cipher list.
<Jaffarkelshac> i will give that a try
<xbj9000> it sounds like maybe you don't have ubuntu-restricted-extras, which I believe includes fglrx
<xbj9000> sorry that was to bluefoxx
<nouvo> my condoleances
<AquaFox> I have a reeeally wide wallpaper. I want it to stretch to my 4 desktops (if I ctrl+alt+right I see more of it). How to do that?
<K^Holtz> legend2440: unfortunately my IP5000 isnt supported. Ill search around for similar programs tho
<apophis> !offtopic | nouvo
<ubottu> nouvo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nouvo> hi ubottu
<xbj9000> aquafox maybe you can just separate the image into 4 sections and use one with each desktop
<legend2440> K^Holtz: http://www.linux.com/feature/123734
<nouvo> welcome
<whileimhere> Aquafox I would love to know that one myself
<vocx> K^Holtz, synaptic and apt are really great tools. There seems to be a another one, or maybe is the same: "ink"
<funkyHat> aditya1: yes, make sure you're VERY careful when you're selecting which partition you want to install Windows on though. And come back on here when you've booted into the live CD and I (or someone) can talk you through reinstalling GRUB
<bluefoxx> xbj9000: no, restricted-extras is indeed installed
<AquaFox> xbj9000, does gnome have a feature of a wallpaper per desktop :O?
<notluke> nm, found it.  "gnutls-cli -l", though it doesn't appear to have any group options that I can see, like "HIGH".
<xbj9000> aquafox I'm not sure, but I know KDE does
<AquaFox> :)
<nouvo> what is ubuntu's hit?
<AquaFox> Thanks.
<xbj9000> aquafox on quick checking I didn't find an option for different backgrounds
<aditya1> funkyHat: last time i lost all the data, i dont want to lose data this time, i'll 1st install xp then boot ubuntu from live cd, ok ?
<rainabba> with FF3 final, how do I explicitly allow popups for a domain?
<apophis> nouvo, do you need help? If not you are welcome in the ubuntu offtopic channel #ubuntu-offtopic
<AquaFox> xbj9000, thanks :).
<nouvo> ah ok
<hanophix33> can anyone tell me why flash videos in firefox look very framey or looks like they have "blinds" coming down
<tarelerulz> Is a way just to  rewrite the os files themself and not the whole partition. So if you broke the os you could just restore it and keep all the say movies , picture , song , etc personal files on there.
<funkyHat> aditya1: yes, be careful when windows is asking you where to install itself, if it hasn't asked you before it says it's copying files or it's started installing, don't let it continue!
<nouvo> thank you
<funkyHat> aditya1: in fact, if you delete the FAT partition from Linux, you can tell Windows to fill the unused space I think
<xbj9000> linux Flash is not well done and tends to run poorly
<apophis> tarelerulz, you want to resize a partition? gparted can do that with certain filesytems
<vocx> tarelerulz, copy the files you want to an external drive and reinstall. Usually you'd copy your /home
<aditya1>  funkyHat: ok, thank you!!! see you soon
<hanophix33> xbj9000:  any fixes
<poisonkiller> AquaFox: try splitting that wallpaper into 4 pieces
<xbj9000> hanophix33 I'm not sure, my PC is fast enough to run it anyway
<nouvo> i got an amstrad
<poisonkiller> AquaFox: and then you can apply every piece to corresponding virtual desktop
<apophis> hanophix33, running compiz?
<xbj9000> poisonkiller, we thought of that but gnome doesn't seem to have an option for different backgrounds on different desks
<blumm> hi :)
<legend2440> K^Holtz: ink should work for you. it is a frontend for Libinklevel which lists your printer as supported
<vocx> tarelerulz, it is a smart move to setup a different partition only for your data in case you need to reinstall. Although in many cases, configuration of programs can be restored by simply copying the hidden files in /home
<poisonkiller> xbj9000: you can use that compiz 3d cube
<anteaya> what is hald and why does it take up so much of my cpu?
<xbj9000> ah right hanophix33, turning off desktop effects might help
<blumm> is it possible to setup eye of gnome to adjust the size of the viewer to the size of the picture, when opened?
<tarelerulz> I know there is a way to just rewrite the os files in windows and I am sure there is way in Ubuntu.  Take Fedora could I could reinstall grub with the installer cd .  I mean all break the os itself at times and just need to over write those files
<kidsfinkter> Hi - I get this error when I try to log in to my Ubuntu 8.04 machine: "The GNOME session manager was unable to lock the file 'home/pete/.ICEauthority'." have tried the fixes here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3261023&postcount=10 and here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5075875&postcount=14 --- can anyone help me?
<lufis> Has anyone had any luck trying to connect to the newer models of the razr v3? None of the p2k apps work with my phone.
<K^Holtz> legend2440: yea, im in the process of downloading it now
<K^Holtz> thanks
<vocx> tarelerulz, well, restoring grub is not restoring the whole OS as you may think, but you can do it too in ubuntu
<funkyHat> kidsfinkter: can you get to a login shell on the machine and check using df for free space on your / (or /home) partition?
<vocx> !grub | tarelerulz
<ubottu> tarelerulz: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hanophix33> xbj9000: does the newly released flash help?
<xbj9000> for some people it seems to yes
<xbj9000> are you running on older hardware?
<kidsfinkter> funkyHal: plenty of free space on /dev/sda1 - only used 38% of ~70GB drive
<hanophix33> xbj9000:  yes and with desktop effects on
<incorrect> what package has apache2-ssl-certificate?
<xbj9000> did you try turning the effects off, hanophix33?
<tarelerulz> Vocx I  know grub is just the boot loader ,but I was just saying it was easy to reintall it.   I have never seen such as option in Ubuntu's install cd.  The reason I ask about all this is broke my windows install and I  made me thing about maybe I should look into back up Ubuntu so that can't happen to me on here.  It is my main os.
<hanophix33> xbj9000:  no, didnt think that would have anything to do with it
<xbj9000> well it could free up some CPU for Flash
<george> free
<hanophix33> i see
<xbj9000> also hanophix33, are you trying to browse youtube by any chance?
<hyppias> is wammu useful to connect to a nokia 6021 ?
<vocx> tarelerulz, I have a hard time reading your post. Anyway, you can reinstall grub with "update-grub", but as you say, with the install CD as with fedora, no. But maybe with the grub cd.
<Li-Plus> can anyone help me figure out why the nvidia kernel module isn't building with the nvidia program to automate the process
<purplestar> is there a FTP client for Hardy?
<xbj9000> gftp
<vocx> !ftp| purplestar
<ubottu> purplestar: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<purplestar> ok great
<purplestar> gFTP recommendd by most people?
<xbj9000> I like it
<vocx> !best | purplestar
<ubottu> purplestar: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<purplestar> i know "best" is relative :)
<apophis> oh thats a nice factoid ;D
<blumm> purplestar: theres nothing comparable to flashfxp or ftprush in windows :/
<tarelerulz> What is good bit torrent client?   I have Azureus ,but I broke it some how .
<apophis> purplestar,  gFTP will suit you for a start maybe you try different ones later
<doubled> hi, i was wondering where i can obtain foobar.
<vocx> !torrent | tarelerulz
<amenado> tarelerulz-> you're looking for the grub command in the iso?  you may hve to decompress the initrd to see it
<ubottu> tarelerulz: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<george> how does gdesklets work?
<|seb|> how get local changes to an installed package?
<purplestar> is there a good HTML editor for Hardy?
<|seb|> is there some apt-get command?
<vocx> |seb|, what "local" changes?
<purplestar> apophis, ok
<amenado> tarelerulz-> or perhaps its in the squash file system
<purplestar> apophis, is there a good HTML editor for Hardy? something similar to NVU?
<rjre> does gFTP support recursive subdirectory transfers?
<MrWizeGuy1983> wb Yooshi
<|seb|> vocx: i made changes to modules.alias in the linux kernel image and want to revert them
<Yooshi> MrWizeGuy1983:  I've been back a few times
<MrWizeGuy1983> you get your virtual memory sorted out yet Yooshi ?
<Yooshi> MrWizeGuy1983:  I know what is causing the sudden spike
<MrWizeGuy1983> what was it?
<purplestar> is there a good WYSIWYG HTML editor for Hardy?
<vocx> |seb|, I'm not familiar with that term. You recompiled the kernel or what?
<doubled> hi, i was wondering where i can obtain foobar?
<Yooshi> MrWizeGuy1983: not really... but gparted says I have a swap partition worth 2.9GB
<|seb|> vocx: no i just tweaked a default install
<kidsfinkter> funkyHat: plenty of free space on /dev/sda1 - only used 38% of ~70GB drive
<hanophix33> xbj9000:  no ted.com
<Yooshi> MrWizeGuy1983: searching in nautilus suddenly hordes everything, ram, swap, cpu
<Dasmoover> hey does anyone know how to get rid of the desktop folder?
<|seb|> vocx: can dpkg or apt-get tell you how your install differs from virgin install?
<MrWizeGuy1983> what does nautilus do Yooshi ?
<Yooshi> MrWizeGuy1983:  in other words, I can't do local search because of that
<nickrud> |seb| you can do apt-get source <package> , you'll get the pristine source along with a diff
<purplestar> apophis, any clue?
<xbj9000> hanophix33: I asked because there is a youtube plugin for Totem that works well
<Yooshi> nautilus? Thats part of your file browser and ftp
<purplestar> IndyGunFreak, hey there
<|seb|> nickrud: THANK YOU!!!
<vocx> |seb|, you mean you modified a text file named modules.alias?   I don't think it can tell you, but you should be able to reinstall it.
<IndyGunFreak> purplestar: hey...
<MrWizeGuy1983> hmmm
<kidsfinkter> Dasmoover: simple way is to install TweakUbuntu and use it to use the home folder as the desktop folder
<kidsfinkter> then delete the desktop folder
<purplestar> IndyGunFreak, you will know this :) is there a good WYSIWYG HTML editor for Hardy?
<wabash> Does anyone here program Ruby? I'd like to find a good editor or IDE
<MrWizeGuy1983> only using 29.3 mb on mine Yooshi does it only do it when you search?
<Dasmoover> kidfinkter: I did, anyway to get rid of the emblem?
<wabash> For Hardy
<|seb|> vocx: yea
<anteaya> doubled: you have been mis-lead.  Foobar is a dummy word to mean "your code goes here"
<IndyGunFreak> purplestar: hmm, idont know why you'd think i'd know that...lol i think there's one...
<xbj9000> here is another trick you can try, hanophix33: pause the flash video and let it load, then go in /tmp and you should see it in there with a name like "Flash546ghy78js.flv"
<IndyGunFreak> !wysiwig
<ubottu> Factoid wysiwig not found
<kidsfinkter> Dasmoover: what emblem where?
<Yooshi> MrWizeGuy1983:  thats right, if I do any searching it rips from my resources
<purplestar> IndyGunFreak, if you remember what its called, please let me know
<Dasmoover> on my homme folder there's the desktop emblem
<billenium> My gnome-panels are gone... I removed them and reinstalled them but they are still gone :( Help!
<Yooshi> MrWizeGuy1983:  I can use nautilus normally without searching though
<apophis> purplestar, I dont know of any wysiwyg editor :)
<peterlh> when i ssh to a machine, my term is still called peter@laptop.. really annoying when trying to find the right window... how come? should i install anything?
<hanophix33> xbj9000: thanks
<apophis> sorry
<nickrud> !resetpanels | billenium
<ubottu> billenium: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<purplestar> apophis, :P
<purplestar> !html editor
<ubottu> Factoid html editor not found
<kidsfinkter> Dasmoover: r-click the home folder > emblems > remove the emblem --- does it really matter?
<MrWizeGuy1983> where do you go to search? i generally go to places and search
<IndyGunFreak> purplestar: seamonkey composer maybe?
<vocx> |seb|, if you only modified the text file I don't see how that is such a big problem, might as well ask for the same file form another user. But I fail to see how it would be useful to read the source code for such small change.
<IndyGunFreak> i think thats it.
<billenium> !reset
<ubottu> Factoid reset not found
<AAA^> shit, that's alot of users...
<billenium> !reset panels
<apophis> !html | purplestar
<ubottu> Factoid reset panels not found
<ubottu> purplestar: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<IndyGunFreak> purplestar: whats a wysiwig html program for WIndows?
<Yooshi> anyone know how I can fix nautilus search problem leaking memory?
<billenium> !panel
<ubottu> Factoid panel not found
<aditya1> funkyHat: But I still have my doubts, whether a grub residing in the MBR can boot windows by jumping to the boot sector of the first partition...
<IndyGunFreak> see... i knew i'd saw a factoid about it.
<billenium> !reset panel
<ubottu> Factoid reset panel not found
<nickrud> !resetpanel > billenium
<troxor> can anyone comment on the current state of ivtv drivers?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<billenium> ah thanks
<purplestar> apophis, KompoZer is the one :) NVU
<billenium> i forgot to copy it
<vocx> IndyGunFreak, maybe trying html first?
<purplestar> apophis, E: Couldn't find package KompoZer
 * IndyGunFreak thinks ubotu should think nickrud for the break because billenium didn't spend 10 more minutes figuring that out
<IndyGunFreak> vocx: lol, its not for me.. trst me.
<IndyGunFreak> *thank.. damn i'm tired
<anteaya> wabash, i use scite
<purplestar> apophis, it says, "E: Couldn't find package KompoZer"
<private_meta> does anyone here know what the problem could be when flash in firefox3 under ubuntu 8.04 doesn't have audio-output?
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak of course ubottu thinks nickrud ;)
<apophis> purplestar, write in small letters
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: lol, thats exhaustion coming out, some people keep me up till 3-4am asking questions..lol
<vocx> purplestar, dude, it's obviously not the exact spelling...
<aditya1> But I still have my doubts, whether a grub residing in the MBR can boot windows by jumping to the boot sector of the first partition...
<billenium> Resetting my gnome-panels did nothing... All it said was "No Process Killed"
<purplestar> apophis, hehe that worked :)
<Hilikus> is there a way to define the timezone for php so that after a distro upgrade it doesnt get overwritten? i usually do it in php.ini but it gets reset every time i update
<Snowie> is it possible to reset your hdd using ubuntu?
<nickrud> billenium ok, type  alt-f2 gnome-panel   to start them
<vipester> can someone help me finish my configuration of wpa?  i can detect but cant connect
<apophis> purplestar, I know ;) apt-cache search <keyword> helps
<ZLemur> evening
<xbj9000> snowie: reset?
<eimajenthat> hello all, I was looking at the boot options in my grub menu.lst.  After the location of the kernel image, it says "ro quiet splash".  I'm guessing "quiet" suppresses some of the output, and "splash" throws up a splash screen, but doesn't "ro" usually stand for "read-only"?  What is it making read-only, and why?
<purplestar> apophis, kompozer was exactly what I was after!  Im used to NVU on Vista and its the same as NVU :) thanks
<soundray> !info libflashsupport | private_meta
<ubottu> private_meta: libflashsupport (source: libflashsupport): Support library for sound output of Flash 9 with pulseaudio. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Snowie> is it possible to reset your hdd using ubuntu?
<nickrud> eimajenthat that's the initial status, it gets remounted rw later in the boot
<IndyGunFreak> purplestar: but its kde... ::shutters::
<xbj9000> snowie what do you mean by reset
<purplestar> IndyGunFreak, whats KDE?
<Snowie> erase
<Snowie> purge completely
<Snowie> as if it was new
<IndyGunFreak> purplestar: lol, you can't be serious
<vocx> eimajenthat, I don't exactly now either, but it seems it mounts the kernel read only so no one can modify it, or if it fails it becomes read only, something like that.
<IndyGunFreak> !kde | purplestar
<ubottu> purplestar: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<apophis> purplestar, you're welcome
<xbj9000> snowie yes
<visitoru> anyone here use fakeraid (dmraid)? why isn't this part of the distro? having a hell of a time installing.
<purplestar> IndyGunFreak, im running Gnome.  Does it matter or hurt anything if I install kompozer?
<Snowie> xbj9000 how?
<nickrud> Snowie yes, run   sudo cfdisk /dev/<device> , and remove the partitions. Do it with a live cd
<Tallken> eimajenthat: if you feel like messing with it, remove splash and quiet, you get a verbose and Gentooish boot ;)
<xbj9000> with gparted
<IndyGunFreak> purplestar: no, i'm jus tteasing, you can use it just fine
<purplestar> IndyGunFreak, hehe you teaser yuou :P
<raisefist> anyone have an acer aspire 5050 here???
<eimajenthat> nickrud, why does it start it read-only?  Not complaining or anything, just curious
<Elijah> how do i pull the current settings for my network card
<purplestar> IndyGunFreak, i get it, its a KDE product, but it can run safely on gnome?
<soundray> raisefist: is this a survey?
<IndyGunFreak> raisefist: hmm, i don't know how similar they are, but i have a 5315.. whats the malfunction
<ArchMetatron> is there a way to give the password in one command for sudo so you are not promted
<ZLemur> is there a way to install ubuntu over xubuntu using the cd?
<yoshimit_> crimsun_: ?
<vocx> Elijah, maybe "iwconfig" or "ifconfig" in the terminal
<doubled> hi, i was wondering where i can obtain foobar?
<apophis> Elijah, ifconfig
<nickrud> eimajenthat I'd have to watch the boot sequence again to be sure
<IndyGunFreak> purplestar: affirmative, presuming you install all the kde dependencies(which apt-get/synaptic will do when you install it)
<soundray> ZLemur: only the alternate CD
<ZLemur> without messing anything up, i mean. got windows on the same hdd and don't want to break it
<purplestar> whats the most favourite CD/DVD burning sofware for Gnome?
<xbj9000> ZLemur, do you want to have a fresh install or just add the Gnome desktop?
<IndyGunFreak> !gnomebaker | purplestar
<ubottu> Factoid gnomebaker not found
<IndyGunFreak> what the...
<raisefist> indiegunfreak : i need to know how you got your atheros wireless working on your laptop with ubuntu
<billenium> This is the erro i get when i type gnome-panel into the terminal
<IndyGunFreak> purplestar: gnomebaker.. its awesome
<purplestar> :P
<nickrud> purplestar gnomebaker, brasero and k3b <-- kde but excellent
<ZLemur> fresh install, i guess, xbj9000
<Kanja> Hey - last night something broke and I can't access some https sites in FF3, like gmail
<vocx> !burn | purplestar
<ubottu> purplestar: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<IndyGunFreak> now i do like k3b.. its good to..
<billenium> I get an error when i tpye gnome-panel into the terminal*
<purplestar> nickrud, do you use gnombaker or k3b on Gnone?
<Kanja> anyone have any ideas where I could start looking into that?
<soundray> private_meta: does that help?
<ZLemur> it seems more functional by default, but i dunno.
<apophis> !info gnomebaker
<nickrud> purplestar gnomebaker
<ubottu> gnomebaker (source: gnomebaker): application for CD/DVD creation in the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.2-3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 989 kB, installed size 2968 kB
<xbj9000> zlemur, to replace the xubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> gtoaster?.. never heard of that
<eimajenthat> thanks all
<purplestar> is there much difference between gnomebaker and k3b?
<billenium> The error i get when i type in gnome-panel is this: http://code.bulix.org/mqbgo4-67180
<ZLemur> yes
<vocx> IndyGunFreak, ubottu know more than you
<Odd-rationale> purplestar: or try brasero
<nickrud> oooh, gtoaster at one time it was almost the best, xcdroast era
<purplestar> is gnomebacker a lot better than brasero?
<IndyGunFreak> purplestar: they are both very good apps...i don't think you'd be disappointed with either
 * IndyGunFreak hates brasero
<purplestar> IndyGunFreak, ok
<billenium> I guess i just have to reinstall ubuntu :(
<vocx> purplestar, please no "which is best" questions, they are boring
<xbj9000> zlemur I would run the ubuntu CD and choose 'manual' for the partitioning step, and re-use your existing linux partitions
<private_meta> soundray: i forgot to search before i asked, so now i'm following something in the ubuntu forums
<IndyGunFreak> and vocx i would NEVER EVER EVER, question the intelligence of ubotu..:)
<opt1k> hey, where can i find a program for ubuntu to configure my saitek gm3200 mouse ?
<purplestar> vocx: is boring a good app for gnome?
<xbj9000> purplestar I think gnomebaker has more options,
<ZLemur> ok..thats fairly safe to do then, i take it.
<purplestar> xbj9000: ok
<vocx> IndyGunFreak, ubotu is dead, long live ubottu.
<vocx> purplestar, ???
<ZLemur> i'm afraid i'll make some stupid mistake and end up pooching everything :/
<purplestar> vocx:  just playing with ya ;)
<IndyGunFreak> xbj9000: ?  lol what do you want burning software to do.. it burns cds, burns dvds, burns audio cds, burns images..
<xbj9000> zlemur, yes as long as you don't put a checkmark by 'format' on any of your windows partions
<ZLemur> good enough
<apophis> ZLemur, ALWAYS have a safe copy of your data
<xbj9000> true facts  ^
<soundray> !mouse | opt1k
<ubottu> opt1k: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<ZLemur> yeah apophis
<IndyGunFreak> apophis: some people live on the edge
<ZLemur> just dont want hassle
<ZLemur> speaking of hassel, ndis wrapper is a pita to get going offline
<xbj9000> zlemur you can also use your /home partition without formatting it, and keep your xubuntu user data
 * IndyGunFreak borked windows several times while learning to install Linux..
<purplestar> is there an app for Hardy that converts between formats, eg. flv to 3gp. etc?
<opt1k> tx soundray
 * apophis has paid 1000€ for NOT having a safe copy ;) think twice before doing something wrong
<billenium> How can i install the xubuntu desktop?
<private_meta> How can I change the sound for the gnome-terminal audio bell?
<xbj9000> indygunfreak I was just siting the only difference I know of between gnomebaker and brasero
<billenium> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<ZLemur> keeps complaining that it wants the 64bit version cd even though i installed 32 bit
<soundray> billenium: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<ZLemur> i DO have a 64bit proc though
<IndyGunFreak> xbj9000: you said k3b had more features, i was just wondering what those features were
<purplestar> private_meta: by pulling the cats tail as you open the terminal :-)
<xbj9000> no I didn't mention k3b
<funkyHat> aditya1: still here? :) don't worry, tons of people do dual-boot, I've done it before (don't use windows anymore), it works ;)
<weesyz> ubuntu how do I fully remove apache2 and do a fresh install of apache2 on ubuntu. I tried sudo apt-get remove apache2, but it still leaves the config files, so I deleted the apache2 directory and everytime I go to install it by sudo apt-get install apache2, then it doesn't download all the config files and apache2 doesn't start.
 * soundray dualboots Xandros and Ubuntu 
<IndyGunFreak> xbj9000: ok.
<purplestar> is there an GUI app for Hardy that converts between formats, eg. flv to 3gp. etc?
<shellclear> boa tarde a  todos
<vocx> weesyz, use "sudo aptitude purge <package>"
<weesyz> in the software packages how do you totally remove a package and it's config files and install it again
<ariqs> why doesn't snaptic package manager have sdl_net ?
<xbj9000> purplestar try sound converter
<IndyGunFreak> purplestar: i know vlc will play flv, not sure about converting.
<purplestar> IndyGunFreak: ok
<nickrud> weesyz   dpkg -l
<private_meta> purplestar: what?
<IndyGunFreak> eh see, sound converter, never heard of it
<ZLemur> i'm obviously pretty new to linux...is it more hassle to install 64bit ubuntu over 32bit? as in, are there windows xp esque driver/whatever issues between the versions?
<nickrud> weesyz erm,   dpkg -l '*apache*' | grep ^ii , sudo apt-get remove <those packages> , then install apache2 again
<apophis> I dont know has mencoder a gui? dont think so?
<cycom> ZLemur: to an extent, yes, but it's not too bad.
<nickrud> weesyz erm, apt-get remove --purge that is
<purplestar> private_meta: do you know how I can convert flv to 3gp?
<cycom> ZLemur: do you have 4gb of ram or higher?
<vocx> ZLemur, if fact, there are issues. Head to to 64-bit subforums of ubuntuforums.org to learn more.
<purplestar> !3gp
<ubottu> Factoid 3gp not found
<MrWizeGuy1983> ZLemur, i'm on 64 bit ubuntu and it works great with all my drivers, but java plugin isn't available for 64 bit yet
<ZLemur> long as i can get my wirelessworking, i'm happy. something i have yet to be able to do with any linux distro. i'm proly just too new to understand how
<ariqs> why doesn't snaptic package manager have sdl_net ?
<xbj9000> zlemur 64 will cause you to have to do a couple of steps to get java and flash working but it's worth it if you do any video conversion / copying
<soundray> !info libsdl-net1.2 | ariqs
<ZLemur> i don't, just basic use
<ubottu> ariqs: libsdl-net1.2 (source: sdl-net1.2): network library for Simple DirectMedia Layer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.7-2 (hardy), package size 11 kB, installed size 64 kB
<cycom> ZLemur: how much ram do you have?
<private_meta> purplestar: well, if you take the detour to mpg maybe
<ZLemur> 2gb
<vocx> ZLemur, for basic use you may as well stay with 32-bit
<ZLemur> ok
<cycom> ZLemur: don't bother with 64 bit
<qbert> is their a CD writting application that comes with ubuntu ?
<purplestar> private_meta: so how do I convert from mpeg to 3gp?
<Alex|ubuntu> upgrade to kernel 2.6.24-19 screwed up my graphics card driver; is there a special channel for this?
<cycom> ZLemur: 32 bit will give you less hassle, and the advantages of 64 bit are lost if you don't do that kind of work and you don't have 4gb of ram
<private_meta> purplestar: I don't know a reason why you shouldn't be able to... I just didn't do it yet
<ariqs> thankyou soundray, let me see if this works
<Elijah> what is command to open grub menu.lst in terminal
<ZLemur> ok, now, that said, how am i supposed to get my wireless working? i went throug the motions i found on the forums for getting it from the cdrom, but it complains that it wants the 64bit disc
<xbj9000> qbert I think gnomebaker comes standard
<purplestar> !burn | qbert
<ubottu> qbert: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Elijah> gksudo gedit?
<cycom> Elijah: nano
<soundray> ariqs: are you compiling?
<cycom> Elijah: oh, dksudo gedit will work too, if you have X running
<neoser1> elijah the command is vi /boot/grub/menu.lst
<cycom> Elijah: gksudo*
<xbj9000> elijah:  sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Alex|ubuntu> or gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ariqs> yes, soundray
<private_meta> cycom: heh... saying "it's not too bad" when talking about compatability (in your case 64bit) always means for me I will encounter those small issues massively :)
<xbj9000> lol
<cycom> hehe. a plethora of responses.
<purplestar> private_meta: so in other words you have no clue how to convert from flv to 3gp? :P
<neoser1> qbert i prefer nautilus cd burner is more easy that you think
<soundray> ariqs: then you'll need libsdl-net-dev
<Elijah> what does the gk beofre gksudo do?
<cycom> private_meta: bah. get better hardware then :)
<Elijah> or stand for
<BABA_RECORD> !help i need to know how to install the webcamera divers in ubuntu 7.10
<ubottu> BABA_RECORD: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ariqs> got it, soundray
<Alex|ubuntu> somethign relating to graphics
<qbert> neoser1: thanks
<apophis> !gksudo | Elijah
<ubottu> Elijah: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<xbj9000> purplestar, sound converter may do it but I don't think it does video
<soundray> ariqs: sorry libsdl-net1.2-dev
<Alex|ubuntu> like i said, graphics =D
<cycom> private_meta: my big issue right now with 64-bit vista is that not many TV tuners have 64 bit support.
<vocx> Elijah, it's just the graphical interface
<Elijah> apophis, thanks so much
<purplestar> BABA_RECORD: upgrade to Hardy 8.04 and it contains drivers for your webcam
<private_meta> purplestar: http://www.gromkov.com/faq/faq2004-0072.html
<neoser1> i am here to help
<unop> purplestar, ffmpeg -i file.flv file.3gp
<Elijah> apophis, what is the term called for what you just did? Show me info like that
<purplestar> unop: let me try that commend
<BABA_RECORD> purplestar can you give me a direkt link plz
<private_meta> cycom: Well, the reason why I don't use linux as a main operating system (if I can avoid it) is because of murphy's law, and it applies EVERYWHERE
<weesyz> Syntax error on line 129 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: see it's not replacing the config file
<aditya1> funkyHat: But I still have my doubts, whether a grub residing in the MBR can boot windows by jumping to the boot sector of the first partition...
<unop> purplestar, that's basically how you'd do it with ffmpeg .. but you might want to tweak certain video and audio parameters .. see the ffmpeg manpage
<ArchMetatron> is there a way to give the password in one command for sudo so you are not promted like -p=password or something
<apophis> Elijah, I used a factoid and sent it to you, you can type !help, to get the manual of ubottu and also the list of factoids
<neoser1> weesys you can write the line???
<Elijah> for the record, Ubuntu has 5-10 more years until true explosion, hardware support is a main factor that is gaining steam
<purplestar> unop: no didnt work, no sound
<vocx> aditya1, it can, I have my setup like that.
<whileimhere> I downloaded a GDM theme how can I install it?
<Elijah> apophis, thanks
<Elijah> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<soundray> ArchMetatron: not really, since that wouldn't be safe
<purplestar> BABA_RECORD: go to ubuntu website and download 8.04
<ianliu_89> is there a way to make a widescreen in "normal" resolution? I mean, "cut" the borders of the widescreen so it is normal
<unop> purplestar, refer to my last statement to you
<BABA_RECORD> ubuntu 8.04
<aditya1> funkyHat: i want to install xp only to play games, i have not played my best game since more than a year from now
<weesyz> root@sp0505b:/etc/apache2/mods-available# ls
<weesyz> root@sp0505b:/etc/apache2/mods-available# ls
<weesyz> see all my apache2 folders are empty
<DonaldD> hi all
<aditya1> vocx: but i have 1st installed linux, now i want to install xp, thats where the problem comes in
<apophis> Elijah, you're welcome
<purplestar> unop: i cannot read through 20 pages of paramaters
<vocx> weesyz, dude, don't use the root account, that's probably the issue. You've messed with the root account.
<neoser1> weesyz you can change to /etc/apache???
<DistroJockey> whileimhere, goto System - Administration - Login Windows then go to the Local tab and use the Add... buttom
<nickrud> weesyz dpkg assumes that you removed the data from that dir on purpose, and won't put the stuff back without you explicitly requesting it
<DistroJockey> button^
<unop> purplestar, then ffmpeg cannot help you
<hard3r> HI
<purplestar> unop: I am not educated to understand those ffmpeg switches. so I wanted to know if someone knows the command already
<hard3r> 	
<apophis> !dualboot | aditya1, not that big of a problem
<hard3r> Is there a converter to amv in linux ?
<ubottu> aditya1, not that big of a problem: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<weesyz> How can I request it?
<purplestar> unop: you are full of shit as usual
<weesyz> unop
<soundray> purplestar: I suggest you apologise for that
<whileimhere> DistroJockey: I thought that was how but I do not seem to have that option under the Administration dropdown
<purplestar> <unop> purplestar, then ffmpeg cannot help you <--- you really think this comment is accurate and helpful?
<neoser1> vocx one can enter to these directories without root, you can not edit!!!!"
<hard3r> 	
<hard3r> Is there a converter to amv in linux ?
<soundray> purplestar: unops comment is spot on
<nickrud> weesyz    dpkg -l '*apache*' | grep ^ii ,   sudo apt-get remove --purge <those packages> , sudo apt-get install <those packages>
<DistroJockey> whileimhere, that's odd
<unop> purplestar, i use ffmpeg but i dont know all of its parameters off of the top of my head .. if i need tweaking, i refer to the manpage, and i am not doing that for you .. help yourself, i am showing you a way
<Alex|ubuntu> ﻿upgrade to kernel 2.6.24-19 screwed up my graphics card driver; is there a special channel for this?
<purplestar> soundray: are you saying that ffmpeg cannot convert to 3gp?
<BABA_RECORD> !help i need to know how to install the webcamera divers in ubuntu 7.10
<ubottu> BABA_RECORD: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<whileimhere> Yeah it is
<vocx> neoser1, but you can use sudo to gain temporary access. He probably did a lot more.
<ArchMetatron> soundray, im trying to try rox with rox-sessinon, it needs root access in .xsession for exec 0launch http://.....  suggestions?
<DistroJockey> whileimhere, Hardy Gnome?
<Alex|ubuntu> lol
<neoser1> çAlex|ubuntu, you hace a old kernel installed ???
<Alex|ubuntu> have/had?
<apophis> 3gp is an mpeg 4, I am quite sure ffmpeg can do that
<whileimhere> I am using 7.10
<DistroJockey> ahh
<soundray> purplestar: no, I'm saying that if you can't be bothered to read the docs, ffmpeg can't help you (which is what unop said in the first place)
<purplestar> soundray: are you suggesting that ffmpeg cannot convert from flv to 3gp?  Because if it can, then IT CAN HELP ME
<hard3r> 	
<hard3r> Is there a converter to amv in linux?
<ArchMetatron> im so NOT concerned about that type of security, when stuff doenst work, security becomes securities biggest danger
<Alex|ubuntu> my computer automatically downloaded kernel 2.6.24-19 and in the process destroyed my graphics card driver
<purplestar> soundray: but your comment is not accurate, because if ffmpeg can actually convert from flv to 3gp, then it can help me.
<Alex|ubuntu> reinstalling it doesn't work
<aditya1> apophis: actually i want to install xp, i have already installed linux ubuntu 7.10, last time when i installed xp after linux , linux crashed
<soundray> purplestar: not unless you read the docs
<ArchMetatron> maybe i should go back to puppylinux, everything runs as root, no users
<hard3r> 	
<hard3r> Is there a converter to amv in linux?
<vocx> !repeat | hard3r
<ubottu> hard3r: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<nickrud> ease up with the arguing, please
<purplestar> soundray: if I get the command from someone who has already worked it out, then it will work.
<DistroJockey> whileimhere, nothing about GDM or maybe it's in Sessions in Administration?
<amenado> purplestar-> you seem to be reluctant in reading the documentation, now one here can possibly remember all the options
<xbj9000> aditya1 I find that, when possible, it's best ti install xp THEN Linux
<unop> purplestar, part of using ffmpeg is using its manpage -- if you can't be bothered with reading that necessity, use something else
<neoser1> Alex|ubuntu, you can write these directions in a block and execute one line by one line????
<Alex|ubuntu> sure...
<Alex|ubuntu> i'll bet i've already done them before though
<neoser1> Alex|ubuntu, enter to /etc/X11
<purplestar> amenado: some people may write it down for future reference and future use.  I always do
<soundray> purplestar: you're not getting anything from me, that's for sure, seeing how you rewarded unop for his attempt to help
<whileimhere> I am not sure but I will try the old fashioned way  --- rebooting
<purplestar> soundray: my life will go on without any help from you or unop
<neoser1> rename the xorg.conf > xorg.old
<Alex|ubuntu> neoser1: ok
<xbj9000> lol someone is impatient to convert their porn
<amenado> purplestar-> well thats you, some of us dont have a pencil in hand.. :P
<neoser1> change to /etc/init.d
<purplestar> amenado: its called copy and paste :)
<apophis> aditya1, I've done it that way with EasyBCD http://neosmart.net/dl.php?id=1 ...
<viZ0r> Heylozzzzz evrybody....!
<Elijah> how do i monitor by bandwidth in ubuntu
<purplestar> amenado: no pencil required :)
<viZ0r> ;)
<neoser1> ./gdm stop (this close gnome beware
<aditya1> xbj9000:  even i know that, but i have installed linux more than a half a year ago , now i want to install xp to play games
<amenado> purplestar-> come on man, just go and look it up..its that easy i hope
<Elijah> how do i find broken packages too
<xbj9000> elijah you can add an app to the task panel
<aditya1> apophis: 1st linux and then xp right ?
<nouvo> ;
<Elijah> xbj9000, what app do you use?
<purplestar> amenado: actually its not.  I scrolled through the man pages for ffmpeg and I could not find anything about 3gp
<xbj9000> yeah sorry aditya1, I don't have windows installed at all
<viZ0r> it has been long sisnce i visited hea....
<apophis> yes, but the startup is a bit different after that, becuase you use the windows boot manager
<weesyz> nickrud: thanks!
<neoser1> run the x configuration utility (X -configure) this let a xorg.conf.new in a root directory (this command run in root method)
<nickrud> weesyz yw
<xbj9000> elijah I think it's just called system monitor
<purplestar> amenado: if you ever figure out how to convert a flv to 3gp, then plese let me know :)
<Elijah> oh, i see that
<Elijah> it is very basic but good for now
<aditya1> xbj9000: even i dont like win xp but i do it for playing games
<amenado> purplestar-> sure will, btw what is it for?
<neoser1> execute X -config /root/xorg.conf.new
<neoser1> this ultimate command let you start X please probe the mouse and keyboard
<xbj9000> neoser1, configuring X that way hasn't worked for me and many others since Hardy
<viZ0r> can aneone tell me wot version of ubuntu is currently in release ???
<vocx> aditya1, I don't think it would be hard, just set up unpartitioned space, then install XP, then grub gets erased, then reinstall grub, and then you have the dual boot setup.
<Elijah> purple, wont "super" do that?
<weesyz> Forbidden
<weesyz> You don't have permission to access /~hlds1/ on this server.
<neoser1> press Control C to exit
<nouvo> haha
<weesyz> I get that in apache with userdir
<neoser1> to me in every machine on my home network
<Alex|ubuntu> xbj: i've tried many other non-working ways.
<neoser1> YESSSS
<Rael420> can  someone reccomend a desktop gadget program other than gdesklets, hardly any of their gadgets work anymore
<weesyz> apache doesn't auto set directory mods?
<viZ0r> <aditya1> : Heyaaa
<weesyz> with ubuntu
<Elijah> why is pidgin the default chat client for ubuntu? Isn't x-chat superior?
<Alex|ubuntu> what do you mean by "﻿(17:27:55) neoser1: this ultimate command let you start X please probe the mouse and keyboard"?
<purplestar> amenado: i have a FLV file from youtube that I want to upload to my mobile phone
<bluester> viZ0r - Hardy 8.04
<amenado> weesyz-> proly not
<aditya1>  vocx:But I still have my doubts, whether a grub residing in the MBR can boot windows by jumping to the boot sector of the first partition...
<Elijah> is x-chat on ubuntu anywhere?
<neoser1> copy /root/xorg.conf.new in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and reboot
<Hermanon> hi how can i install GTK+ 2.0 development headers ?
<apophis> Elijah, X-Chat is IRC only, Pidgin can do IRC, ICQ, MSN and much more
<aditya1> viZ0r: hi, do i know you ?
<sauvin> Elijah, pidgin is multiprotocol. xchat is probably what you'd want if you want irc mainly.
<weesyz> It use to on my home server
<xbj9000> elijah if you want to learn and edit a lot of config files then read about conky
<soundray> Elijah: it is. Pidgin is more versatile, that's why it's standard
<Elijah> apophis, ok, thanks
<purplestar> amenado: I can convert it on Vista, but I am tossing Vista for Ubuntu.  But sadly I cannot convert flv to 3gp on Ubuntu
<vocx> aditya1, and I told you it can because that's how I have set it up
<unop> purplestar, http://www.jeroenwijering.com/?thread=10188
<Elijah> purplestar, doesn't "super" do that
<purplestar> it keeps saying Error while opening codec for output stream #0.0 - maybe incorrect parameters such as bit_rate, rate, width or height
<amenado> purplestar-> i can only envy you, i dont have cellfone that can once web stuff, im pure n simple, phone only features ..
<neoser1> 17:27:55 is probe your keyboard and mouse movements and keylocks (numlock scroollock and capslock
<viZ0r> <bluester> : n wotz new in it ???
<purplestar> Elijah: super?
<vocx> purplestar, what's 3gp anyway?
<amenado> i meant do webstuff
<nouvo> #windows
<darksidedelayue> Hi, what do I need to get so ubuntu can read .wav files?
<soundray> neoser1: who are you talking to?
<xbj9000> SUPER is a windows app, but yeah it rules
<viZ0r> <aditya1> nawww....yew may knoe me if yew r regular hea...
<purplestar> vocx: its my mobile phone format to play videos.  I download youtbube videos as FLV and then convert them to 3gp, then use bluetooth to upload to my mobile phone and watch the videos on my phone :)
<neoser1> soundray to Alex|ubuntu
<viZ0r> <aditya1> : this is ma new nick....
<unop> vocx, a mpeg-4 container specifically created for mobile phones
<Alex|ubuntu> what?
<vocx> purplestar, oh, I see, useless to real men
<aditya1> vocx: cool, did u lose any data from linux partitions after u insstalled xp ??
<soundray> darksidedelayue: Ubuntu supports .wav out of the box, just double-click
<nouvo> [00:30:47] * Now talking in ##windows
<nouvo> [00:30:47] * Topic is 'MS Windows Support and Discussion. Keep it polite, reasonable, constructive. || http://groups.google.com/group/Windows/web/irc || Please use http://pastebin.ca || Offtopic? #defocus || See also: #powershell, ##windows-server, ##windows-coding || Problem with an error? Try http://bug.gd/ || Get Vista SP1 here: http://tinyurl.com/32z6vj || Get XP SP3 here: http://tinyurl.com/4qvth5'
<Elijah> why does my processes menu not show firfox pidgin etc
<purplestar> unop: wow, woohooo, thats it. great link :)  exactly what I wanted!  AND BOY, did you see how long the command is???  I would never have worked that out from the MAN pages
<purplestar> vocx: define "real man"
<nouvo> for the ones who don't know
<Elijah> ahh i see, it was active processes only
<buckycat> >.>
<buckycat> i aM THe iNTeRGaLaCTiC SuPReMe CoMMaNDeR LoRD aND MaSTeR CHieF oF THe uNiVeRSe aND BeYoND!! aNY QueSTioNS?
<aditya1> viZ0r: tell me the old nick, lets see if i can remember you
<xbj9000> I think they mean people with more important things to do than play cell phone videos BOOYAH
<vocx> aditya1, I didn't lose information, but there is always the chance, so stop using computers or take chances.
<Alex|ubuntu> neoser can't i just message you?
<bluester> ﻿viZ0r: let me see
<ShereKhan> How do I control what happens when I press the power button on the chassis on an old computer? I have installed Ubuntu 8.04 server with no GUI on it, and I want the power button to trigger a clean shutdown. But currently I either get a direct shutoff, or nothing at all, depending on wether I add "ACPI=force" to the boot. BIOS is from 1999.
<xbj9000> purplestar I dunno if you could run SUPER in WIne maybe
<neoser1> hi alex|ubuntu i am here waiting for you
<Alex|ubuntu> ok
<unop> purplestar, trust me, if you had the patience, you could have figured it out from the man pages, you just have to understand what each option does and whether or not you want it to apply to your task -- patience and trial-and-error
<aditya1>  vocx: i have tried it many times,
<vocx> ShereKhan, maybe that's to old, and it can't do what you want
<purplestar> xbj9000: i dont know what SUPER is
<purplestar> unop: ok fair enough comment, thanks
<ShereKhan> vocx: The weird thing is that I am pretty sure it worked earlier with Debian :o\
<xbj9000> it's a free windows app that converts anything
<viZ0r> <aditya1> : itz wz....ummmm.... Fusion_Fx
<aditya1> i never knew that its possible to use the same copy of linux after installing xp
<neoser1> Alex|ubuntu, i can write a e-mail with the commands for you???
<viZ0r> <aditya> : em back hea afta sou lond...bro.....
<purplestar> unop: the command I got from that website, gives this error: Incorrect frame size.  Any suggestions?
<baseLine> hi, where can i find the option to change the numbers of Desktops under gnome?? O_o
<viZ0r> <aditya> : i really missed this #channel....sou much....
<Alex|ubuntu> yes please
<Alex|ubuntu> wait no
<Alex|ubuntu> yes
<amenado> ShereKhan-> seems like a good candidate for an event..perhaps look around how event are handled now.. /etc/event.d
<vocx> ShereKhan, why does it have to be the power button? Can't you do a simple shutdown on the terminal or something?
<purplestar> unop: ffmpeg -i input.flv -s 176×144 -vcodec h263 -r 25 -b 200 -ab 64 -acodec mp3 -ac 1 -ar 8000 output.3gp
<neoser1> which is your email?? i can write now
<xeer> I made a deskbar object linking to a script.. how can i get the file system path of the object dropped onto my item?
<purplestar> unop: do you think the problem is the -s 176×144 ?
<unop> purplestar, now this is where i open up the manpage, find otu which option refers to frame size and then tweak its value -- -s is probably it
<ShereKhan> vocx: Not if I run it headless (no monitor/keyboard). Especially if it means I have to power up another computer, log in to the server with SSH and do a shutdown from there :p
<xbj9000> baseline can't you just right-click on the pager and change it in there?
<baseLine> no
<xeer> I made a deskbar object linking to a script.. how can i get the file system path of the object dropped onto my item?
<funkyHat> aditya1: as long as you get bit in the windows installer right where it asks where to install, you won't loose any data
<xbj9000> baseline, I can..
<Alex|ubuntu> neoser1 did you get my email?
<unop> purplestar, you can also omit frame size if you wish to keep the existing values intact ..
<ZLemur> gahhh
<baseLine> ooh
<amenado> ShereKhan-> would you consider ctrl+alt+del as same feature? look into that
<vocx> ShereKhan, interesting
<baseLine> thx xbj9000 :o)
<ZLemur> so i just installed ubuntu over the old partition xubuntu was on
<gla234> what the f
<ZLemur> now i get a disk boot failure
<aditya1> funkyHat: ok, cya after i install xp
<xbj9000> :(
<gla234> ubuntu is blocking all my ports at default?
<xbj9000> explain the failure?
 * ZLemur shoudl have known better
<purplestar> unop: then I get this error. Unsupported codec for output stream #0.1
<ZLemur> won't boot
<jrib> gla234: ubuntu blocks nothing by default
<ZLemur> no boot loader or anything
<ZLemur> just says 'disk boot failure, insert system disk and press enter'
<gla234> http://tinyurl.com/2ghusu
<amenado> gla234-> no iptables rules by default, default policy is accept
<NetEcho> gla234 Ubuntu / Linux doesn't block ports unless you set it up
<xbj9000> oh I see
<ShereKhan> amenado: No, I definitely want it to be the power button
<viZ0r> <bluester> : ????
<mysterycool> James Blunt hugged me!
<xbj9000> well you will have to clear the MBR
<gla234> argh
<gla234> but TCP test failed! UDP test will not be performed.
<mysterycool> I know it's off-topic but I am so excited!
<xbj9000> zlemur
<purplestar> unop: just to convert a flv to 3gp is so easy on MS Windows,  But I cannot do it on Ubuntu.  Looks like I need to keep MS Windows after all :(
<bluester> viZor: go here: http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2008/05/06/meet-the-hardy-heron-whats-new-in-ubuntu-804.html?CMP=OTC-0O724Z062301&ATT=Meet+The+Hardy+Heron+What+s+New+in+Ubuntu+8+04
<ompaul> !offtopic
<mysterycool> And I am a guy and not gay :p
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<s3a> y cant i get into my router to change its settings (i have the D-Link DI-504 and an ethernet cable from its main port to my motherboard's built-in ethernet port?
<mysterycool> !ubuntu-offtopic
<xbj9000> it's simple really zlemur, but you will need a DOS boot floppy lol
<ubottu> Factoid ubuntu-offtopic not found
<gla234> amenado: NetEcho TCP test failed! UDP test will not be performed.
<unop> purplestar, try using the libmp3lame codec instead of mp3
<mysterycool> !offtopic
<viZ0r> <aditya> : du yew remember me....i guess i still remember yew..... :)
<soundray> mysterycool: go take a shower, quickly
<xbj9000> unless someone else knows a better way
<ZLemur> i don't even have a floppy drive
<amenado> ShereKhan-> you are not with me, the effects of ctrl+alt+del  ..would you like it to have same effect as the power button?
<ompaul> mysterycool, please top now
<NetEcho> gla234 configue your router
<mysterycool> lol :p
<ZLemur> sigh
<ompaul> mysterycool, stop even
<xeer> purplestar: with that attitude you deserve to be tortured by the evil microsoft windows
<vocx> viZ0r, dude, stop it. The guy left, no one cares who you are.
<ZLemur> this is why i don't mess with linux very often. stupid stuff always seems to happen.
<vipester> can someone help me configure my wpa on 8.04?
<xbj9000> zlemur, sorry, but nothing is wiped you just have to get back into it
<anteaya> what is hald and why is it taking up so much of my cpu?
<amenado> gla234-> no iptables rules by default, default policy is accept  <-- no rules!
<gla234> NetEcho: wow sorry.. im so tired i forgot about my router thanks
<ZLemur> i know, but like i said, no floppy drive
<xbj9000> probably you can do it with a CD also
<gla234> amenado: thanks its my router :/
<ShereKhan> amenado: Similar. I want clean shutdown (i.e. "halt -p now"), not a reboot.
<ZLemur> is there a util onthe ubuntu disk todo whati need to do?
<NetEcho> gla234 see its not ubuntu :P
<xbj9000> probably somehow with the live Ubuntu disc even
<amenado> ShereKhan-> seems like a good candidate for an event..perhaps look around how event are handled now.. /etc/event.d
<gla234> NetEcho: ^_^
<xbj9000> zlemur yes I'm sure, but I haven't done it
<ZLemur> hrm
<Elijah> how do i open terminal fastest way possible
<vocx> anteaya, haldm the hardware abstraction layer, a very important part of the system. Do know how much is it for you?
<ShereKhan> amenado: Can I create a power-button-event? Is there a man-page for events/event.d?
<ZLemur> i'm not even 100% sure as to what it is i really need to do.
<purplestar> unop: Unknown codec 'libmp3lame'
<amenado> gla234-> are you referring to your linux box as the router or an external box as a router?
<vnieto> ﻿Hi, can some give me a link about how can I run and existing windows over ubuntu with virtual box?
<viZ0r> <vocx> : ok....sowwweeee....
<ZLemur> in the past, i'd boot from the floppy and 'fix mbr'
<ZLemur> but i dunno what that'll do to linux
<gla234> amenado: external
<amenado> ShereKhan-> i'd try man event.d
<unop> purplestar, you're prompting me to answer on a philosophical level .. tools like ffmpeg are built for versatility and tweakability so you can convert from any format to any format and do anything in the conversion process .. the same kind of underlying libraries are used on windows, but the GUI hides from you the essence of the program -- both have advantages and disadvantages ..
<purplestar> xeer: well i canot get a flv to convert to 3gp, so I need to keep Windows for that Im sad to say
<xbj9000> you can probably boot to a root prompt with the cd and do fdisk -mbr
<anteaya> vocx: is fluctuating on top
<purplestar> unop: is there a GUI front end for ffmpeg?
<anteaya> vocx: but showing up on top consistently
<xbj9000> but ask for second opinions on that one
<anteaya> vocx: had a problem earlier
<xeer> purplestar: ffmpeg will convert that without problems if you install it right.
<ZLemur> sigh
<anteaya> vocx: wouldn't open a terminal
<unop> purplestar, you might not have mp3 support installed .. install the w32codecs and try again
 * sauvin still wants to know what 3gp is
<viZ0r> <vnieto> : dear...you can use vmware worstation for runnnin linux ovr windows...!
<anteaya> vocx: i had to shut off with the power button
<amenado> gla234-> am sorry i forgot what was the issue, its your linux box or the router you cant get to? can you ping localhost? route table okay?
<s3a> can any1 help me connect my router to my comp so i can set it up so that i can use it to share my internet connection?
<anteaya> vocx: can work now, but curious what happend
<soundray> vnieto: that's next to impossible. It would be like trying to run the same Windows installation on different machines -- you'd have to switch lots of drivers around.
<xbj9000> here zlemur
<xbj9000> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351&highlight=fdisk+mbr
<vocx> anteaya, can you check out the log for suspicious behavior, check out System > Administration > System logs
<ShereKhan> amenado: I have no such manpage. The only manpages I have with "event" in them are iwevent and eventlogadm, and none are relevant
<unop> purplestar, there are a couple of GUI front-ends to ffmpeg .. but i dont know of any .. but they won't work if you try and encode audio in mp3 if you have no mp3 encoders installed
<X-Seti> ..
<vocx> sauvin, some movie format for cell phones, it is kewlz for kewl kids
<sauvin> Oh, pfft.
<amenado> ShereKhan-> you may have to google for it, i have read that article from an ubuntu book excerpt..good explanations
<anteaya> vocx: thanks will look
<gla234> amenado: nah man thanks for helping me, but this is something I have to do my self, I just realised my router is at default settings block most of the outgoing ports, so no wonder my tcp failed.. but I just assumed for a minute it was linux...but I appreciate youre trying to help me :)
<X-Seti> I feel alittle let down by ubuntu right now, even through this is the best package out there
<anodesni>  Hi, my speakers philips spa 1300 are broken. I want to replace them with logitech x-230 2.1 set. Is this a good choice for the money?
<unop> sauvin, 3gp is like mpg -- only it's for mobile devices, it helps by reducing the amount of data needed to store video and audio data
<xbb> hello
<soundray> anodesni: this is not a good place to ask. Perhaps ##hardware
<purplestar> unop: how do I install mp3 encoder?
<purplestar> unop: and it keeps saying Incorrect frame size
<Elijah> how do i switch workspaces the fastest?
<ZLemur> thanks man
<s3a> anodesni: go for x530 or x540
<Alex|ubuntu> either scroll on the background
<ZLemur> xbj9000, i'll letcha know if it works
<ASULutzy> Man, whoever said OpenSuse 11 was better than Hardy is crazy. KDE4 is tricky, so I tried their Gnome... The Gnome menu made me want to shoot myself in the face.
<amenado> gla234-> no sweat, sometimes just another pair of eyes or ears, points to the not so obvious things at times
<soundray> Elijah: Ctrl-Alt-right/left
<cheeseboy> is there anyway i can get ossv4 to work with mednafen?
<xbj9000> k please do, and good luck zlemur
<Alex|ubuntu> elijah: scroll on back ground or ctrl-alt-left/right/up/down
<s3a> anodesni: those are super cheap and very good in my opinion surround sound systems
<ZLemur> thanks
<unop> purplestar, install the w32codecs and liblame0 packages .. and try again
<xbj9000> s3a get your other problem figured out?
<gla234> amenado: aint taht the truth :)
<ZLemur> if not for my eee and it's onlineness i'd be smurfed heh
<anodesni> s3a, isn't the bass too loud? Isn't that a problem?
<unop> purplestar, for the frame size issue, remove the option to change the frame size
<Elijah> soundray, sweet
<Elijah> Alex|ubuntu, what does scroll on background do?
<s3a> xbj9000: o lol i went and trained my biceps instead
<xbj9000> haha
<Elijah> Alex|ubuntu, wow! i get it
<LordFlashy> I have a Radeon 9800pro and it seems a lot of the 3d games are flickery when I play them
<xbj9000> I don't even remember the issue
<s3a> anodesni: i have x530 and u can control the bass physically
<Alex|ubuntu> elijah: :D
<purplestar> unop ill try that
<amenado> ShereKhan-> http://www.linux.com/feature/125977?theme=print
<vocx> LordFlashy, turn off Compiz
<X-Seti> Does anyone here run a server, and successful had no problems
<LordFlashy> how can I do that?
<Elijah> do you guys know how i use the cube, i middle click (wheel) and drag and it works but not when a window is open
<anodesni> s3a, I know, but a lot of people on internet complain about the loud high bass
<purplestar> unop: Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Alex|ubuntu> elijah: i find that the fastest, but u need dekstop effects to use it.. which i'm currently trying to fix
<anodesni> s3a, even when bass sis at lowest level
<s3a> xbj9000: i think i no wat the problem is, cuz i just realized my hd is too small to extract wat i wanted
<vnieto> ﻿viZ0r: Not linux over windows, windows over linux
<bluester> purplestar: try here... http://blog.mypapit.net/2007/04/ffmpeg-based-batch-flv-to-3gp-converter-scripts.html
<anodesni> s3a, they're probably soundfreaks though
<unop> !w32codecs | purplestar
<ubottu> purplestar: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<vocx> !ccsm | Elijah LordFlashy
<ubottu> Elijah LordFlashy: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<LordFlashy> thanks :D
<unop> purplestar, you'll need to enable the medibuntu repos for the w32codecs package
<s3a> anodesni: well i dont no bout others but i have no problem with my bass and u can physically control it if ur "controlling software" isnt good enuf
<Elijah> vocx, The cube works but jut not when a window is open
<vocx> Elijah, never used compiz, sorry
<s3a> anodesni: i read in a review that x530 in 2.1 mode (which is kinda like what ur buying) suks alot
<Elijah> how do you use the cube while a window is open, i thought there was a way to use the super button
<happymonkey> how do I ask xmodmap to interpret one key for multiple keys?
<purplestar> bluester: is that script safe to use?
<anodesni> s3a, ok thnx
<purplestar> unop: ok
<neoser1> Alex|ubuntu get the e-mail????
<vocx> happymonkey, like K for Control-Alt-K?   I don't know.
<DistroJockey> Elijah, Ctrl+Alt+left or right arrow or left mouse button
<happymonkey> vocx: yes, exactly I have a multimedia remote I'm trying to use with evince for page forward and back etc.
<Yooshi> !ubuntu-tweak
<ubottu> Factoid ubuntu-tweak not found
<Yooshi> man you guys need to find that one :D
<Elijah> DistroJockey, is there a way to use with the mouse?
<happymonkey> vocx: for a presentation I must give
<DistroJockey> Elijah, use ccsm to look at/change the bindings
<vocx> happymonkey, I briefly read the xmodmap page, seems like it would be possible, read it already?
<happymonkey> vocx: yes, but most likely more briefly than you
<happymonkey> vocx: I think I just put a space, actually between each, let me try
<chaco> how do i make the cube work?
<vocx> happymonkey, what you need is a suitable expression, look at the examples. Sorry, no other way around but to try a few times.
<bluester> purplestar... I would go through the code and see if you have all the modules first. I used several scripts from this site without harm to my system. However, the thing I had issues with were the scripts error out and I had to 'find' the application it called for. :-(
<chaco> i have compiz.real working
<Elijah> i keep getting broken evolution sttuff now, how do i fix this
<happymonkey> vocx: yes, I believe you are correct, I thought perhaps someone here had already done something like this
<Kirsch> hey guys, i have a mdadm raid that i would like to permanetly kill, but i have tried all sorts of things, can anyone help?
<Elijah> with simple-ccsm install and some otehr stuff earlier
<Kirsch> i've tried to fail the drive, stop it and remove it but i constantly get device busy
<soundray> !ccsm | chaco
<ubottu> chaco: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<chaco> but when i press ctrl+alt+win
<purplestar> bluester: ol
<purplestar> ok
<dmsuperman> Elijah, more description than "broken stuff" will be necessary for help
<chaco> i just get them like flying
<schyffel> Hi, I have some problems installing the new mythtv-packages. (Conflict about /var/lib/mythtv/) Anyone got some news on that?
<vocx> happymonkey, maybe something like "keysim K = Meta_L Alt_L K"
<happymonkey> vocx: yes, the 2nd example gives it away
<chaco> how do i install that?
<chaco> the latter one?
<ZLemur> meh. no dice yet xbj9000
<Elijah> dmsuperman, let me start pidgin and do a pastebin
<ZLemur> first bit appeared to work, but no change upon reboot
<soundray> chaco: through synaptic
<chaco> ok
<X-Seti> :)
<schyffel> So, noone heard anything about the new mythtv-packages I take it?
<X-Seti> can you upgrade from ubuntu desktop to server version without  losing any working (contents)
<soundray> schyffel: you could pastebin the error
<LordFlashy> vocx: I can't seem to see where to disable it in simple-cssm
<xbj9000> zlemur, what happened?
<ZLemur> i went throug the motions in grub and it appeared to do what it needed to - no errors or anything. when i rebooted, i still had disk boot failure
<schyffel> soundray: Problem is, my installation is in swedish, so you woulg get partly swedish error msg
<ZLemur> i'm going to try it again just in case
<soundray> X-Seti: the desktop is a superset of the server base
<vocx> LordFlashy, well I think special effects can be disabled with just System > Preferences > Appearance
<soundray> schyffel: that's fine, I'll get the gist
<soundray> schyffel: du ska inte tro det blir sommar ;)
<neoser1> soundray have reason i prefer desktop and configure it as server....
<Jokka[Tux]> Any progg i can play dvds in? exept vlc ofc...
<anteaya> vocx: thanks for the direction to check my system logs vis a vis hald.  I don't know what I am looking for and today's file is too big to paste to you.
<soundray> neoser1: pardon?
<gla234> whats the quickes and shortest command in bash, to print ip/gatewya etc?
<anteaya> vocx: am open for other suggestions and information  thanks
<Stormx2> gla234: ifconfig?
<neoser1> you are right, I prefer the desktop and configure as server is very easy.....
<vocx> anteaya, well if you say that hald is running then it must be outputting stuff to the logs real time, maybe that tells you something, but who knows.
<schyffel> soundray: Ok, in a bit.
<purplestar> unop: this claims to do it.. http://www.winff.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=34&Itemid=60
<Elijah> what is the fastest way to open the terminal
<gla234> Stormx2: yes but I cant see my gateway
<colaser> I'm having trouble updating acpid in order to upgrade to Hardy. sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a succeeds but doesn't fix it, and sudo apt-get install -f says "cannot create /sys/devices/platform/applesmc.768/fan1_min: Permission denied". /sys/devices/platform/applesmc.768/ exists. What should I do?
<Elijah> i use alt+f2 and then type gnome-terminal
<Stormx2> Elijah: Assign a shortcut key? Switch to another tty?
<gla234> unless gateway is known as something else in linux?
<vocx> Elijah, setup a terminal to open at startup, so next time you log in it is already open. There you are  hax0r.
<ZLemur> ok, xbj9000, so now, trying to those steps in grub again, 'find /boot/grub/stage1' says 'file not found;
<soundray> Elijah: Ctrl-Alt-T
<anteaya> vocx: there is definitely lots of output to logs, but I don't know how to recognize an anomaly
<neoser1> colaser you haverunning  the root account???
<ZLemur> oh, wait, didn't use sudo
<schyffel> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21980/
<ZLemur> hangon
<IndyGunFreak> vocx: you h@V3 l33t h@X0r $killz
<vocx> IndyGunFreak, yea
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<soundray> neoser1: please don't advise people to use root
<neoser1> in these command is obviuosly needed
#ubuntu 2008-06-22
<m4u17k> arrw
<Elijah> soundray, does that open it in full screen?
<IndyGunFreak> neoser1: just use sudo.
<ramier> blech; something is generating network traffic on my system and i don't know what it is...and there aren't any per-process network traffic monitors!? how do i find out whats generating traffic
<nickrud> schyffel you can get english error messages with   LANGUAGE="C" <command>
<Elijah> soundray, that isn't workign
<gla234> is bcast gateway in linux?
<neoser1> the sudo command to me leave in a bug to patch any program
<ZLemur> xbj9000, did the same thing in grub just now  - a list of successes. need to know anything about the output before i quit grub and reboot?
<HealthyElijah> test
<HealthyElijah> how do i change my nickname
<Lando1> i'm not too familiar with the objects in "/dev/...".  anyone know why my "/dev/raw1394" wouldn't be there?  It was there when I ran Suse 10.2...
<xbj9000> zlemur, no I wouldn't know what to do with that info
<cycom> HealthyElijah: /nick
<nouvo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVsS-nqyTeM
<soundray> neoser1: I can't understand you. Are you using translation software?
<vocx> Elijah, the shortcut soundray gave you does not open a new terminal it was an example. You can setup your own shortcuts too
<ZLemur> k
<colaser> I'm already using sudo; I'm running sudo apt-get install -f. So the "Permission denied" error seems strange.
<peter86> j #fluxbox
<chaco> how can i tell what the temperature of my laptop core is? (simple please)
<neoser1> the sudo command have a bug, i can not patch programs and reconfigure with dpkg
<schyffel> My problem with mythtv is that the package mythtv-backend tries to overwrite "/var/lib/mythtv/" which is also in the package mythvideo.
<soundray> schyffel: in this case, you can safely force the installation of the backend package with 'sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite  /var/cache/apt/archives/mythtv-backend_0.21.0+fixes16838-0ubuntu3.1_i386.deb
<xbj9000> chaco as far as I know there is no 'simple' way of doing that
<xbj9000> but you can find a guide
<vocx> chaco, "acpi -t"
<ZLemur> still didn't work meh
<gla234> how do  Ifind out my gateway in ubuntu? ifconfig lists a lo tbu I cant find the gateway
<nickrud> schyffel was mythvideo an ubuntu package?
<FightingNavyman> hello
<nouvo> it's horrible!!
<schyffel> nickrud: yes
<micahcowan> gla234, route
<xbj9000> sorry zlemur
<soundray> neoser1: that's not a reason to ask other people to enable their root accound
<soundray> account*
<Elijah> so how do you guys open terminal? alt+f2 gnome-terminal
<FightingNavyman> how do i go into another server
<FightingNavyman> how do i go into another server
<FightingNavyman> how do i go into another server
<gla234> thanks man
<gla234> route did the trick
<nickrud> !repeat | FightingNavyman
<ubottu> FightingNavyman: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<vocx> FightingNavyman, type /serve <server_name>
<soundray> Elijah: I dragged the menu entry to the top panel
<schyffel> soundray: thanks!
<vocx> FightingNavyman, type /server <server_name>
<nickrud> vocx :)
<FightingNavyman> ok
<neoser1> soundray must have experience in UNIX to work with root...
<FightingNavyman> thanks
<newclimb> I got a problem with my audio anyone can help me?
<newclimb> when a see video it do a strange noises
<Elijah> soundray, thanks so much
<Elijah> ok, now i am closer to my goal for today
<ShereKhan> amenado: Got it! The trick was to install acpid!
<neoser1> good bye
<Elijah> i want to remove a kernel so it removes it from the grub menu.lst
<soundray> Elijah: once I've got a terminal open, I use Shift-Ctrl-N to open a new one
<amenado> ShereKhan-> way cool!
<ShereKhan> Elijah: update-grub
<xbj9000> elijah you could just edit it out of the menu.lst
<happymonkey> vocx: somewhat humerous, key up and down are already programmed into the remote :)
<vocx> Elijah, but you can also set up a gnome-terminal from the beginning as I told you. But apparently you prefer to waste time by clicking with your mouse.
<xbj9000> oops yeah update-grub
<happymonkey> vocx: excuse me pg-up and down
<neoser1> elijah you only must edit menu.lst and erase the entry to these kernel..... or add if you need
<soundray> Elijah: 'sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic' for example should remove the grub entry as well
<Elijah> vocx, i would not like a terminal open all the time
<vocx> happymonkey, what app is that?
<Elijah> i have a habit of closing things when not using then
<darthanubis> Bug #237801
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237801 in totem "Totem errors when attempting to play myth content." [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/237801
 * IndyGunFreak wouldn' recommend erasing an entry in menu.lst.. simply commenting it out is best.
<happymonkey> vocx: I'm using a hp media remote - came with my laptop and using it with evince.
<vocx> Elijah, don't be afraid, you will look more leet in front of your friends, and chicks
<happymonkey> vocx: I was confused into thinking that page up and down required more than Prior and Next keys but that is all they need
<soundray> IndyGunFreak: even that I would only recommend with entries outside the 'automagic list'
<Elijah> vocx, i guess a true linux user uses terminal for everything so maybe i will set to run at startup, i will definitely keep that in my head
<vocx> Elijah, if you really want to remove a kernel you remove it's package like linux-image-2.6.20 or whatever, but you may do as IndyGunFreak says too.
<IndyGunFreak> soundray: eah, i just like a neat and tidy grub list..lol
<cheeseboy> whas the dev package for opengl called?
 * LivingInTwilight is just about pissed.
<IndyGunFreak> LivingInTwilight: well, don't go over the edge
<Elijah> vocx, yes i do some sort of search for '~linux-image~i' but forgot what the beginning is
<Elijah> aptitude
<LivingInTwilight> IndyGunFreak, Ironic, coming from you. My AR-15 came in from the factory, and it's defective.
<vocx> happymonkey, yeah, many linux apps are that way, they control things with just a key.
<IndyGunFreak> LivingInTwilight: oh man that sucks.. what model?
<Elijah> does anyone know how to search for installed packages like that
<newclimb> ﻿I got a problem with my audio anyone can help me?﻿when a see video it do a strange noises!!
<LivingInTwilight> IndyGunFreak, S&W M&P15. Great rifles, I've fired many. Mine has a leak in the gas tube.
<IndyGunFreak> ugh
<vocx> Elijah, aptitude search 'linux-image'
<rodpod> dpkg -l | grep fasdf
<nickrud> !ot | LivingInTwilight IndyGunFreak
<ubottu> LivingInTwilight IndyGunFreak: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<LivingInTwilight> IndyGunFreak, When I fire it, it either short-strokes the BCG and fails to chamber the next round, or it catches it just enough to close the bolt on the side of the round, instead of loading it into battery.
<happymonkey> vocx: no I am very familiar with mutt, irssi, and other command line tools but am not used to using GNOME so this is nice to see how simple it is
<vocx> happymonkey, yup
<Elijah> is there a way to scroll up in the term window without using a mouse?
<Herissy> elijah : use your arrow keys
<soundray> Elijah: Shift-PgUp
<nickrud> Elijah shift-pageup
<chaco> vocx, how do i use  "acpi -t"
<IndyGunFreak> LivingInTwilight: well what seems to be your linux problem
<Elijah> thanks, shift page up is nice
<LivingInTwilight> IndyGunFreak, Not a one, everything's working as designed. It's actually amazing that I hear myself saying that.
<vocx> chaco, for me, just type that in the terminal, and it gives me "Thermal 43 C"
<IndyGunFreak> LivingInTwilight: lol.. you said you were just baout pissed, so i figured linux was driving you crazy
<vocx> chaco, oh, also try "sensors" in the terminal, you may need to install some package
<chori> anyone know how to switch primary/secondary display when using fglrx?
<xbj9000> lmsensors
<Elijah> so i did a aptitude search and a whole bunch of stuff came up
<anteaya> vocx: glad to know about acpi -t, thanks
<Elijah> before i had only 4 kernels come up
<soundray> LivingInTwilight: just do a apt-get --purge remove ar15 and remove S&W from your sources.list
<vocx> Elijah, it maybe listing the previous kernels, and there is actually a lot of kernels so it shouldn't surprise you.
<Elijah> with the '~linux-image~i' search only 4 kernels came up, it was more specific, how do i do that command
<n00b> i want to make a partition in my HD, I want to leave 50 G for my Vista, and the rest I want to leave for Ubuntu. How do I make this new partition from GParted. Please Help. Thanks in advance :)
<n00b101> i want to make a partition in my HD, I want to leave 50 G for my Vista, and the rest I want to leave for Ubuntu. How do I make this new partition from GParted. Please Help. Thanks in advance :)
<vocx> Elijah, why to you use the strange tilde thingies ~ ?
<IndyGunFreak> !partition | n00b
<ubottu> n00b: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<LivingInTwilight> soundray, but if I do that, I've got to apt-get install something else from a different source, and that's not a cheap thing to do.
<Flannel> !repeat | n00b101
<ubottu> n00b101: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<IndyGunFreak> man he repeated that fast.
<aditya1> i have just completed installing xp , i installed xp after linux was already there in the same HDD
<Elijah> but aptitude search  '~linux-image~i' gives me unknown pattern, a user showed me earlier and i forgot, i had a bunch of problems to resolve before
<Elijah> vocx, the user before showed me them and they worked great
<Flannel> n00b101: Is this a new harddrive? or the one youre using currently?
<colaser> Okay, this is weird. It looks like I just need to create the file myself, but when I run sudo echo "3000" > fan1_min I get "bash: fan1_min: Permission denied". How do I fix that?
<nickrud> Elijah try ~ilinuximage
<vocx> n00b101, it is not really hard, gparted is very easy
<amenado> Elijah-> its  apt-cache search  linux-image
<n00b101> Flannel,  the one I am using currently
<fluffles> my remote desktop (VNC) on Ubuntu 8.04 only listens on IPv6 and not IPv4, how can i fix this?
<Flannel> n00b101: You'll need a liveCD, but Gparted is pretty self explanatory
<n00b101> vocx,  yes but I don't make the partition, I tried and failed, hence I am here :S
<soundray> LivingInTwilight: well, perhaps compile one from source
<vocx> Elijah, well you don't need them, just use a full word, like 'linux-image'  or with spaces for multiple terms like 'linux kernel image 64'
<n00b101> Flannel,  i got it
<nickrud> Elijah typo,  ~ilinux-image
<ZLemur> aw mn
<aditya1> vocx: currently i am in ubuntu 7.10. i just completed installing xp , and while loading there was no option to select xp or linux , it directly booted xp
<n00b101> i have to do it from livecd
<ZLemur> even fixmbr didn't fix it from the repair prompt
<nickrud> vocx the ~i limits the search to installed packages
<vocx> aditya1, that's because, as I told you. Win XP erased GRUB, you need to reisntall it again.
<LivingInTwilight> soundray, finding all the source to start with would take forever.
<aditya1> vocx: then i booted ubuntu from its live cd and reinstalled grup loader
<Flannel> Elijah: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<IndyGunFreak> n00b101: doesn't vista have a handy partition tool?.. i've saw many people here mention it
<ZLemur> i didn't see what you'd said. how do i reinstall grub, then?
<vocx> nickrud, is that documented, never read about it. I think aptitude uses regex, but I could be wrong-
<aditya1> but now i not getting the option of loading XP
<soundray> aditya1: you should reinstall grub. Follow the RecoveringUbuntu... instructions:
<ZLemur>  because i can get into grub from the live cd and 'find /boot(...)' and root (hdx,x) and setup hd0
<soundray> !grub | aditya1
<ubottu> aditya1: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<GizmoTheG> no one using linux on ps3 at all?
<aditya1> vocx: do i need to install GRUB in the same partition ?
<ZLemur> or is that not it?
<Elijah> Flannel, thanks
<nickrud> vocx it's in the docs, yes. There's all kinds of useful switches, try \!~i~sgnome
<amenado> aditya1-> if you open that file /boot/grub/menu.lst  read the verbage, it has a sample for windows entry, it is commented out..
<Elijah> so now i need to "purge" the kkernel name right
<soundray> aditya1: you should install grub to your first hard disk drive
<aditya1> soundray: i did the same thing but do i need to install GRUB in the same partition as the one used in XP
<soundray> aditya1: no
<vipester> same hard drive, not partition
<Elijah> apt-get purge linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic ???
<Flannel> Elijah: yeah, remove the old packages.  But its usually a good idea to leave a current kernel, and then one older one that you know is good.
<soundray> aditya1: you need to put grub in the master boot record of the first hard disk drive
<vocx> nickrud, personally I prefer to see all the results of the search, that way I know what else there is
<Flannel> Elijah: Are you on hardy?
<Elijah> Flannel, yup that is what the earlier user advised too, this is the thrid oldest one
<Elijah> Flannel, yes
<Flannel> Elijah: apt-get remove --purge [package name list], or on hardy apt-get purge stuff, yeah
<nickrud> vocx has many uses, try ~c . That lists the packages you've removed but left the config files. Just a useful tool, that's all
<aditya1> soundray: yes, i did it in the 1st partition which previously had (/) boot pratition
<Elijah> what does the rc or ii mean before the kernel names
<vocx> aditya1, maybe you need to run "update-grub" again, from within ubuntu to detect your windows XP partition. You maybe able to edit manually the /boot/grub/menu.lst also
<nickrud> wow, apt-get has purge now
<vocx> nickrud, I do like aptitude, it is great
<aditya1> amenado: what all things to remove comments ?
<Flannel> Elijah: ii means installed, ad installed. rc means removed, with config files still installed (you haven't purged, or with synaptic "complete removal")
<soundray> aditya1: no, you don't install it in a partition, you install it to the MBR
<Flannel> nickrud: Its identical to remove --purge, yeah
<Muzake> how do i install using safe graphics mode?
<vocx> nickrud, apt-get has had purge since... well always
<Flannel> vocx: since Hardy
<nickrud> vocx I tend to use aptitude in interactive mode, and use  l (L) instead of / for searching
<nickrud> vocx --purge, yes but not purge as in aptitude
<conformer> has anyone gotten SCIM to work with firefox yet?
<vocx> nickrud, you mean without the --
<aditya1> soundray: i dont know about that, but when installing it it asked where to install so i install in the master partition
<nickrud> vocx yep
<yrjokin> aditya1: if you can't sort it - installing xp first works every time (if that becomes your only option)
<aditya1> vocx: ok, i am updating grub
<bazhang> conformer, get the quick locale switcher plugin for ff
 * vocx thinks aptitude kicks apt-get's buttocks
<soundray> aditya1: there is no such thing as a master partition
<amenado> aditya1-> what i said is a sample entry for windows is there on that menu.lst file, copy it or uncomment those lines if it matches your partition where window is installed
<conformer> can i just find that on google?
<micahcowan> conformer, I use SCIM/Anthy, didn't have any trouble whatever. Why?
<bazhang> conformer, mozilla addons page
<conformer> anthy used to work for me but it hasnt for a while
<illy> anyone have any idea why i keep getting mutli threads
<illy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21984/
<illy> apache2 -k start
<conformer> i can only get it to work in nautilus
<vocx> aditya1, there is a catch there, GRUB is made of "two" stages I think, the first one goes to the MBR, then stage 1.5 and stage 2 are the ones installed on /boot/grub, you need to figure this out
<Ubu-Elijah> ok, i got an error while doing apt-get purge kernel http://paste.ubuntu.com/21983/
<micahcowan> conformer, note, gnome-terminal seems to have an issue with SCIM: if I open a new tab, and then close it, the original tab stops working until I open a new one again (or a window).
<Flannel> illy: Use init.d instead (/etc/init.d/apache2 restart)
<aditya1>  vocx: i updated it.
<Gin> I'm getting random kernel panic :\
<Gin> :(
<Ubu-Elijah> Flannel: this is the kernel that had rc preceding it
<micahcowan> Gin, stop freaking out your kernel.
<Nitricacid> what ftp client can change permissions, cuz the default ftp cant.
<soundray> Ubu-Elijah: you're trying to remove soething that isn't installed
<aditya1> wait a second people, answer one at a time
<illy> also is there a better way to get a log file? im running a multi-thread cron to sends friend request on a social network site
<Ubu-Elijah> how do i turn join/leave messages off in pidgin
<illy> but seems my log file keep overflowing apache
<illy> and then dies
<illy> i have to reboot it
<Flannel> Ubu-Elijah: Right, you can't purge something if its not installed.  There are other methods... Uh, easiest way is to just go into Synaptic, and mark it for complete removal
<vocx> aditya1, so when you update both, you need to specify in one instance the hd0 as install disk, and then /dev/sda1 for instance as the second directory, this is explained in the manuals and links
<Nitricacid> what ftp client can change permissions, cuz the default ftp cant?
<Nitricacid> file permissions *
<sammy_> Tat2Yak
<amenado> Nitricacid-> not sure you'd want an ftp client be able to change permissions, can you imagine anonymous changing permissions?
<micahcowan> Nitricacid, what, on the remote filesystem? ...that's not a standard FTP option, AFAIK
<aditya1> amenado: its showing this partition (hd0,0) but its in the 3rd partition. what do i change here ?
<sun01tech> hi, what program could i see from ubuntu to make a ms dos bootable partition on a separate disk?
<Elijah> i marked it for complete removal then hit apply
<Guest49959> is there a way to change your nick in xchat? while connected?
<micahcowan> Guest10501, /nick
<aorthr33> sun i try qparted
<Nitricacid> micahcowan: winSCP does it. its very standard.
<Nitricacid> and bullet.
<Nitricacid> amenado: it wouldnt be anonymous lol
<Elijah> now it wants to download 20 megs fro upgrading other stuff
<aorthr33> @ nitric, try the fireftp plugin for FF
<micahcowan> Nitricacid, are you sure winSCP isn't doing it over SFTP (very different from FTP)?
<vocx> Elijah, there was a recent kernel update
<sun01tech> aorthr33: thats different from gparted?
<micahcowan> Nitricacid, standard ftp client has a "chmod" command.
<Elijah> vocx, so i cannot just remove the old kernel without downloading 20 MB
<amenado> aditya1-> which drive?  hd0 == hda  hd1==hdb
<Nitricacid> micahcowan: im using winscp on my windows box right now, FTP protocol, editing permissions lol
<vocx> Elijah, yes probably you can, but well, usually you would want to update anyway.
<aditya1> amenado: hd0==hda
<Nitricacid> ﻿/join #compiz
<Elijah> ok, i guess, it will take a while
<aorthr33> sun - no, i typo'd it... its gparted
<conformer> the locale switcher doesnt seem to change my typing, does scim work for everyone else?
<colaser> I was able to solve my problem; I had added a line to /etc/init.d/acpid that echoed 2500 to that file, as recommended by the wiki page on setting up Ubuntu for my computer (a Santa Rosa Macbook) and commenting it out made it work. Is there anywhere I should post this in case someone else runs into the same problem?
<vocx> Elijah, you are in what dial-up?
<Elijah> no sprint evdo
<Elijah> its actually faster than usual right now
<aditya1> amenado: its installed in the 3rd partition
<amenado> aditya1-> 3rd partition should then be hd0,2
<Elijah> 1 Mb +
<Elijah> sometimes it is sub 500kbps
<illy> guys how do i run 100 threads on this http://paste.ubuntu.com/21985/
<aditya1> amenado: ok, let me reboot now
<vocx> colaser, in the forums most probably, there are wikis tutorials, how-to's
<colaser> Okay, thank you.
<amenado> illy-> what app ?
<illy> what u mean what app?
<illy> its custom id scraper
<amenado> !who | illy
<ubottu> illy: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<illy> oh sorry
<vocx> illy, you mean run that code a hundred times? Use a for loop or something
<QAH> Hello everyone!
<illy> amenado i'm not sure if they run and just fail cause of proxy error or something .. but when i look using "ps -A | grep wget" there are only like 10 jobs at most
<amenado> illy-> are you trying to run wget several times or let it spawn several threads?  id do what vocx suggested
<aditya2> i am not getting an option to load XP,
<illy> vocx <- im trying to run it mutli times because the script goes onto a social network and grabs id's of users. but seems when i try to run it 100 times so the id scraper is faster it only shows its running 10
<vocx> !grub | please see if this is helpful aditya2
<ubottu> please see if this is helpful aditya2: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<illy> vocx <- yeah a loop would probably make the code smaller, but don't think it would make it faster..
<vocx> illy, seems like you want to spam people in social networks, so I won't help you...  just kidding.
<illy> lol not really. we are grabing artist
<illy> and creating a userbase
<conformer> does scim not work in firefox for anyone else? i can only get it to work when im renaming file folders and stuff, but it doesnt do anything when i try to use it in anything else
<ZLemur> oh this is ludicrous
<illy> anoyher question i had for you guys is how to run wget and don't get any output at all, no log files or output files.. i use --spider to skip the output, but the log still shows up
<vocx> ZLemur, too bad you cannot enjoy linux like me... ha ha ha
<ZLemur> har har har
<ZLemur> super funny.
<ZLemur> srsly.
<vocx> illy, you can redirect standard output to /dev/null
<codePhantom> Can anyone here help me with my ubuntu install?
<vocx> codePhantom, ask a real question
<aditya2>  vocx: do i also need to Overwrite the Windows bootloader ?
<shaba1> Hello folks I am a window net admin and new to ubuntu and linux in general. I am running xubuntu on this machine and have several question. #1 in windows the task bar below the main desktop screen is call "taskbar" in linux or Xwindows it is called a panel? Is that correct?
<codePhantom> I was installing Ubuntu Hardy through NetBoot(thats the only possible way I could), when it gave an error about not being able to get all the extra software. The installation continued after this so i didn't bother. However, when it came to select and install software, it gives an error at 6%(after I had chosen what I wanted to be installed). How do I fix this problem? I already installed...
<Elijah> how do i change the default os in menu.lst
<codePhantom> ...GRUB and I'm wondering if I should just end the installation.
<Bob_Sagot> I hate laptops, they are so proprietary.
<codePhantom> And now it's stuck at 6%.
<funkyHat> aditya2: you got grub installed again then?
<Elijah> codePhantom, did you use a cheap cd?
<Herissy> hmmm.
<vipester> if i edit /etc/network/interfaces to configure wpa, my network manager no longer lists wireless networks
<fmartin>  /server irc.irc-hispano.org
<codePhantom> I downloaded the netboot.tar.gz from the archive.
<vocx> aditya2, well, in the MBR yes, not in the windows system folder. I feel like you are taking unnecessary pain to accomplish this. Are you sure the guides don't cover what you are attempting to do?
<purplestar> codePhantom: only use progeams from the repos
<ChrissyW> Hey everyone! I'm having a bit of an issue. After I installed new updates yesterday, my video player will no longer play MPEGs properly. It will play sound sometimes, but no video at all. When I try to skip forward through the show the whole system locks up and I end up having to reset. Any ideas what's wrong?
<purplestar> ChrissyW: install VLC
<aditya2> funkyHat: i installed GRUB, now i am not getting option to boot XP
<purplestar> ChrissyW: sudo apt-get install vlc
<illy> guys  why does apache start like 100 times.. what is all this.. seems it causes a crash in apache
<illy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21988/
<Wolfkin> I just finally got Ubuntu to install on this computer I have and my login i choose isn't working. Is there any recourse other than to reinstall Ubunto all over again?
<purplestar> aditya2: use SuperGrub boot CD
<ChrissyW> okay, thanks
<ChrissyW> I'll try that.
<codePhantom> This is a really noob question but... whats a repos?
<purplestar> Wolfkin: you forgot your login username and passsword.
<purplestar> ChrissyW: ok
<vocx> ChrissyW, maybe your video driver broke, this is common when installing kernel upgrades.
<funkyHat> aditya2: you should be able to add the option to your /boot/grub/menu.list (although I'm surprised it wasn't picked up)
<aditya2>  vocx: its there in the guide itself , ie , to Overwrite the Windows bootloader, how do i change in MBR ?
<Wolfkin> I'm not sure.. it was 10 seconds ago I know my login but it's not working.. i'm wondering if maybe i made a typo and didn't otice
<purplestar> aditya2: user SuperGrub Boot CD
<vocx> codePhantom, I haven't used the netinstall but if grub is installed it may just work.
<funkyHat> aditya2: wow wow, you don't need to do any more changing of bootloaders, it's done, you just need to add a windows XP option to your boot list
<aditya2> purplestar: will it boot both OSes ?
<codePhantom> Okay, i'll try it
<shaba1> Hello
<purplestar> Wolfkin: its case sensitive and whatever you wrote you are not writing it exactly the same again
<vocx> aditya2, I think it tells you to do something like "grub" and then "root (hd0)"  and stuff, that should be enough
<purplestar> aditya2: it does for me, but I thought u wanted to fix your MBR
<Wolfkin> i don't use cases.. my caps lock key has been off the entire time. an other ideas
<shaba1> what is teh linux eqivalent of ctrl-alt-delete to stop a stuck program
<ariel_> if you start in windows xp first then put the cd in there is a great option to do dual boot
<SeaPhor> codePhantom, try looking  System>Admin>Synaptics Package manager
<ariel_> works great
<illy> why does this happen  guys? sorry for the double post
<illy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21988/
<nibbo> I need a program that tracks my work-hours on different projects... Is there such a thing?
<Elijah> how do i change the default os to boot in grubs menu.lst i cant figure it out
<purplestar> Wolfkin: I told you.  whatever you wrote you are not writing it exactly the same again
<Elijah> is it just the first one listed?
<aditya2> vocx:  i changed those stuff, but still there is no option to load Xp, i rebooted after changing
<purplestar> Wolfkin: try again, install Ubuntu, this time remember exactly what you write as username and password
<vocx> shaba1, programs do not get stuck, you can use the system monitor to kill running processes, or from the terminal "pkill <something>"
<Wolfkin> ok so i have no other recourse but to just reinstall again.. oh well. thanks guess I'll get started
<DistroJockey> Elijah, change the line that says  Default 0  (0 being the first, 1 the second, etc.)
<dw805> guys, Chrissyw is my daughter, just trying out linux for the first time after hearing me crow about linux for years (we wiped vista off her computer), so linux' reputation is on the line here :)  I had her put ubuntu on because I had heard such good things about it, but as I run centos, I'm not so good at helping her with ubuntu, and she is now 3000+ miles away from me...
<Hasone_> my totem can't play mp3s anymore. help!
<illy> for now i've redirected the log file to one file.. don't know if that slows down things tho, as 100 instances tries to write to it
<purplestar> Hasone_: use VLC, not totem
<illy> -o /home/wgetlogs/testlog2
<Hasone_> i'll try vlc
<dw805> hopefully vlc will work better for her, provided she doesn't have an underlying  driver problem?
<vocx> shaba1, there are various ways to kill something, "kill <number>", "pkill <name>", "xkill" use the mouse to kill a window
<illy> instead of "wget-log" ending up in /, it's redirected to /home/wgetlogs/testlog2 for every instance that's running
<funkyHat> aditya2: can you pastebin your menu.lst please? and also pastebin the output of df
<purplestar> Hasone_:  sudo apt-get install vlc
<ChrissyW> purplestar: the ﻿sudo apt-get install vlc worked
<Hasone_> vlc doesn't work, either.
<ChrissyW> i get sound and picture now
<purplestar> ChrissyW: cool :)
<aditya2> funkyHat: sure
<ChrissyW> I can't forward through videos still though. it was like that before the update though. any idea why?
<shaba1> xkill?
<shaba1> with the muse
<ir8> Hello I have question what is a good Raid controller for raid 0 two drives
<ChrissyW> if I try to it either goes back to the beginning or jumps straight to the end
<ir8> that is supported
<aditya2> funkyHat:  how to get the output of df ?
<SeaPhor> ChrissyW, VLC rocks
<Hasone_> purplestar: both totem and vlc don't work.
<purplestar> ChrissyW: no idea, happens to me at times too
<funkyHat> aditya2: just type df at a command prompt
<shaba1> right now I have a firefox window(?) up that was suppose to add adobe flash player and its stuck
<evilbug> ChrissyW- use a different media player.
<ir8> The LSI megaRAID drivers are the raid cards are not supported
<purplestar> Hasone_: what doesnt work?
<shaba1> I need to know how to stop that
<Elijah> DistroJockey, so th line being actual line, i counted about 30 lines until i got to my desired os
<funkyHat> aditya2: I just want that so I can work out the correct info for your Windows entry in menu.lst
<vocx> dw805, man the net is a horrible place, so beware of what your daughter gets involved with
<illy> guys whats the best way not to log????
<ir8> shaba1: 64bit or 32bit?
<Elijah> how do i display line numbers in gedit
<purplestar> ChrissyW: does it happen in mplayer too?
<Hasone_> purplestar: neither totem or vlc can play mp3s. the slider bar moves along, but no sound comes out.
<Hasone_> chatzilla works just fine at beeping at me, though ><
<illy> we don't want any output from wget?
<DistroJockey> Elijah, the  title  lines only
<illy> any help pls?
<purplestar> Hasone_: you have to edit the prefeences in VLC then. that happened to me once
<ChrissyW> purplestar: okay, glad to know it's not just me. =D out of curiosity, now that I've already done it, what is vlc? it happens in the totem movie player. that's the only one I have
<ir8> shaba1: open a terminal killall -9 firefox-bin or firefox
<vocx> shaba1, open a terminal the do "xkill"  and click on firefox
<purplestar> !vlc | ChrissyW
<ubottu> ChrissyW: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Elijah> DistroJockey, thanks
<funkyHat> shaba1: the best way to install the flash player is through synaptic or apt, just install the package flashplugin-nonfree
<DistroJockey> Elijah, no problem
<Hasone_> purplestar: will I have to edit the preferences in totem, too? could I maybe fix that?
<ir8> anyone good with hardware support?
<illy> trying to figure out the best way not to log when running 100 threads
<ChrissyW> vocx: I'm old enough to be pretty net savvy, and he's taught me pretty well to keep away from the weirdos =P
<vocx> ir8, don't use kill -9, just use kill, because -9 doesn't give a chance to clean up
<Elijah> DistroJockey, i chose the saved option because it already had saved default in it
<shaba1> 64 or 32 bit what ir8?? the processor the version of xubuntu the version of firefox? what
<Elijah> so i am guessing that will work
<Elijah> nope
<Elijah> hmm
<purplestar> Hasone_: play around with the settings, but I do recall changing something in the VIDEO setting in VLC which fixed that problem
<illy> vocx : any idea how not to log when using 100 threads for wget?
<aditya2> funkyHat:  what about this cmd ???  sudo fdisk -l ??? should i paste this also as i cant see the FAT partition in df ?
<vocx> ChrissyW, I demand proof of that old enough, > 18
<ir8> vocx: its a hard kill.
<Elijah> maybe i didn't save it
<purplestar> Hasone_: Try playing with the settings under Settings -> Preferences -> Audio -> Output Modules -> OSS and ALSA. It worked for me.
<funkyHat> aditya2: ah turns out that sudo fdisk -l is more useful than df yes :)
<aditya2> its 5:20am here i have been trying to do this for last 5 hrs
<vocx> ir8, you don't needa hard kill, just a kill, sigterm
<ChrissyW> vocx: possibly you're one of the people he warned me about?
<aditya2> funkyHat:  ok
<vocx> CroX, laughing my buttocks off
<ChrissyW> so should I be getting MPlayer then possibly instead of totem?
<dw805> vocx: are you trying to insinuate that sickos hang out in #ubuntu??????
<Hasone_> i'm getting nothing. are there any sound experts here? I also notice I'm not getting any sound during avis and other movies
<ir8> vocx: is there a website the lists all supported raid card drviers for ubuntu
<ir8> the/that/
<Wolfkin> hey here's an idea could I use the 'rescue' option to create a new user?
<cignatov> Hi! What's better for my IBM ThinkPad TransNote (PIII-600, 192RAM) --- Ubuntu or Windows XP?
<aditya2> funkyHat: http://pgsql.privatepaste.com/2crFj85Zv7
<illy> any idea how not to log when using 100 threads for wget?
<illy> any idea how to stop wget from logging
<vocx> dw805, net is a tough place, you should have seen these new zeland guys once... Now we have anti spam bots, but man that time was funny.
<ariel_> cignatov, ubuntu
<Elijah> DistroJockey, have you ever used the savedefault in grub before?
<Elijah> it isnt working
<shaba1> vocx
<shaba1> that was NOT good
<aditya2> funkyHat:  hey i will be right back, rebooting my system
<shaba1> now the taskbar at the bottom and top are gone
<vocx> shaba1, that's a kill, a ctrl+alt+delete
<shaba1> yeah and
<vocx> ir8, I don't know.
<spideyman> cignatov, I run a p3 650mgtz desktop with ubuntu 8.04 1 gig ram sweet the best ive ever seen from this pc
<illy> any idea how to stop wget from logging
<vocx> !raid | ir8
<ubottu> ir8: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<shaba1> now all I have is THIS windwo and my desktop background
<ir8> vocx: due to the fact that the LSI megaraid drivers are nuked.
<dlozarie> hi all. yesterday a fellow in the channel helped me figure out that I have all of 2GB left of disk space for Ubuntu to use. How does one go about increasing that size?
<DistroJockey> Elijah, nope, sorry
<cignatov> spideyman, can I run Gnome on my configuration? ('cause KDE sux ^_^)
<Elijah> DistroJockey,  k, i changed it to the 6th title line
<tstiffler88> hello, I'm having problems with my computer acting slow, freezing, and also crashing my Opera browser. Using Ubuntu 8.04
<spideyman> cignatov, I cant see why not
<Elijah> hopefully that works
<illy> any idea how to stop wget from logging???????????????????????????
<purplestar> i wish there was a program for Ubuntu that easily converts FLV to 3gp
<spideyman> cignatov, I only use kde lol
<DistroJockey> Elijah, so you have  default 5  now then?
<ChrissyW> ubottu: so out of ﻿Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine, what ones should I be using ideally?
<ubottu> ChrissyW: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flannel> !repeat | illy
<ubottu> illy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Lando1> i have a pretty fresh install of 8.04.  When i try to "Add/Remove..."-->(pick apps)-->"apply changes", the window goes grey and nothing happens.  also, the terminal command "gksudo nautilus" doesn't do anything either.  is there a method of getting more feedback of what is happening?
<purplestar> Hasone_: did it work?
<vocx> illy, what do you mean by logging, dose it store something in /tmp? I really don't know.
<brianherman> hello
<brianherman> i need help with amarok
<vocx> ChrissyW, ubottu is a bot, how about that?
<Yooshi> is there any way to set apps to startup when linux boots? Like in winxp I can set services to start at boot or in the startup folder
<brianherman> gnome apps play but amarok doesnt
<Flannel> ChrissyW: VLC, Totem, and MPlayer are popular Ubuntu players
<spideyman> brianherman, whats up?
<Flannel> !bum | Yooshi
<ubottu> Yooshi: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<dlozarie> uhm, can anyone help me with this?
<adityag> funkyHat: i tried both the entries, still i am not getting the option to load xp
<brianherman> hi spideman!
<Hasone_> purplestar: no luck.
<illy> vocx = `--background'
<illy>     Go to background immediately after startup. If no output file is specified via the `-o', output is redirected to `wget-log'.
<vocx> !startup | Yooshi
<ubottu> Yooshi: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Hasone_> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<brianherman> !amarok | Yooshi
<ChrissyW> lol ubottu is a bot. that's neat. haha XD
<ubottu> Yooshi: Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<Flannel> illy: use -o and send it to /dev/null
<dlozarie> ﻿hi all. yesterday a fellow in the channel helped me figure out that I have all of 2GB left of disk space for Ubuntu to use. How does one go about increasing that size?
<purplestar> Hasone_: are your speakers turned on and plugged in? :)
<Hasone_> purplestar: yes
<tstiffler88> hello, when my ubuntu 8.04 desktop boots, I get an error where I have to hit ctrl-D to proceed to the login screen, can anyw=one assist?
<adityag> funkyHat: installed XP in 3rd partition, booted ubuntu 7.10 from live cd, opened rescue broken system, and installed grub loader in /dev/hda
<Yooshi> cool lots of options from everybody :D
<Hasone_> purplestar: I tried real hard to check all the stupid little things :)
<Herissy> is there a restricted set of shared libraries that I need to play dvd's?
<purplestar> Hasone_: so you dont get any sound?
<illy> vocx <-- using the --background, or -b, option shit gets logged
<Hasone_> purplestar: chatzilla is making sounds.
<purplestar> Hasone_: so what doesnt make sounds?
<Hasone_> purplestar: I'm going to check a game I play. right now, vlc, totem, etc. don't make sounds.
<purplestar> Hasone_: does xmms play sound?
<anteaya> Herissy, I believe that it is called medibuntu
<spideyman> brianherman, amorok is for kde
<vocx> illy, I was reading that, maybe you can do --output-file=/dev/null
<Hasone_> purplestar: don't have it. I could get it.
<purplestar> Hasone_: onboard sound?  does xmms play sound?
<purplestar> Hasone_: install xmms and tell me if that plays sound
<Herissy> whats the info websites for it?
<anteaya> Herissy, am looking but am on dial up
<illy> vocx <--- thanks. I will try that now
<adityag> vocx: can u check out my menu.lst file pls ??? i have also pasted fdisk -l ??? http://pgsql.privatepaste.com/2crFj85Zv7
<anteaya> Herissy, you may be faster
<brianherman> ya but i like it
<Herissy> omfg I thought I was the only one on dial-up
<spideyman> brianherman, then use kubuntu
<purplestar> Hasone_: you using Hardy 8.04?
<brianherman> spiderman: it worked before
<illy> Herissy wtf u doing on dialup
<anteaya> Herissy, i guess there are two of us then
<purplestar> Herissy: whats dial up?
<Hasone_> purplestar: yep.
<illy> damn
<purplestar> :)
<dlozarie> ﻿hi all. yesterday a fellow in the channel helped me figure out that I have all of 2GB left of disk space for Ubuntu to use. How does one go about increasing that size?
<Herissy> lol
<illy> purplestar lol
<brianherman> spideman: vlc doesn't work also
<spideyman> brianherman, i dont knoew i only use kde
<purplestar> Hasone_: do the Ubuntu SOUNDS work? system/preferneces/SOUNDS
<Herissy> dial up is what us old folks used to use back in the 80's to connect to the "internet"
<purplestar> illy: :-)
<funkyHat> adityag: your menu.lst should look like this http://pgsql.privatepaste.com/631VVnJyBb
<Herissy> ... which I created.
<brianherman> gnome sounds work but kde sounds doesnt
<vocx> adityag, that seems correct
<spideyman> herissy  i remember 28.8 dial up
<funkyHat> adityag: actually... sorry, let me edit it a bit more
<Flannel> adityag: Did you upgrade Windows 9X to XP?
<tstiffler88> can anyone help me with a boot error I keep getting? It forces me to hit ctrl-D to continue to the login screen
<purplestar> Herissy: I heard about dialup in the 1980's, havent heard about it since for 25 years now until today ;)
<Hasone_> branherman, maybe we're having the same problem
<Herissy> lol
<Hasone_> brianherman: maybe we're having the same problem
<anteaya> Herissy, try here http://www.medibuntu.org/packages.php
<anteaya> Herissy, and see how you do
<adityag> Flannel: no
<SeaPhor> dlozarie, boot from live cd and sudo apt-get install gparted run gparted and resize partitions
<adityag> funkyHat: so its after that block ? only thats the change right ?
<purplestar> Herissy: I get around 1.5 to 1.8 MB per second :)  And you get 5KB/s ;)
<ir8> this is odd not one person in here know what hardware is supported and what is not supported.
<Flannel> adityag: You only have a FAT32 partition, which could be XP (XP can be both FAT or NTFS), and that's your windows entry in GRUB
<funkyHat> adityag: http://pgsql.privatepaste.com/90WlITXkRC this should be better
<purplestar> Herissy: how does that make you feel? :)
<Herissy> 5KB?
<Herissy> haha not n you life. half that max
<ir8> 1.5MB - 1.8 is about 10 - 18mbps
<purplestar> ir8: why is that odd?  not even the founder of Ubuntu would know that :)
<ir8> purplestar: well.. lol.
<purplestar> ir8: :-)
<funkyHat> adityag: I moved it after the block and changed it slightly, and the second change is I changed the timeout to 10 seconds rather than 3, and stopped the menu from being hidden
<ir8> A base answer would be great.
<vocx> adityag, in my menu.lst I have this line "savedefault" after the "root (hd0,2)" and before "makeactive"
<SeaPhor> dlozarie, type /join #SeaPhor and i can help more if you need
<adityag> so should i copy all whats there in the last link right ?? in menu.lst ?
<brianherman> hasone_: really!
<Herissy> on top of being Dial Up its also MSN dial-up.
<purplestar> ir8: you would need to ask a ubuntu developer to answer that, and even he may struggle to know :)
<ir8> purplestar: What LSI sas controllers are supported.
<anteaya> Herissy, so does that work for you?
<Hasone_> brianherman: I'm having a problem getting totem and vlc to play files. so who knows?
<vocx> adityag, what you hadn't used it before?
<purplestar> ir8: i have no idea lol
<ir8> purplestar: Augh ;)
<brianherman> hasone_: do you have any ideas
<ir8> lol
<funkyHat> adityag: you shouldn't put your own stuff inside the debian automagic list, it might go missing (not certain that it will, but it doesn't belong there anyway)
<purplestar> Hasone_: did xmms work?
<MyLastBreath> i just downloaded Ubunu 8.04 i386 onto my mac, which has the internet connection, im where is the iso file located? im trying to prepare to burn it to disc according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<ir8> i see the MegaRaid driver
<shaba1> ok that suggestion by irv messed me up
<Hasone_> purplestar: I thought I installed xmms, but can't find it anywhere either via gui or terminal
<purplestar> Hasone_: vlc doesnt even play the video?
<anteaya> Herissy, this may work better https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Hasone_> purplestar: vlc plays the video
<shaba1> Now I have not top and bottom task bars
<purplestar> Hasone_: type this.  sudo apt-get install xmms
<shaba1> how do I get those back?
<purplestar> Hasone_: then type xmms
<funkyHat> adityag: probably safer to copy and paste straight from my pastebin rather than attempt to duplicate it :)
<Yooshi> vocx: according to factoid, there should be a start up programs tab... there isn't one
<Herissy> lol its still loading.
<purplestar> Hasone_: play around with the sound settings in VLC
<Hasone_> xmms: command not found
<illy> vocx:<------- that seemed to work better.. thanks!
<Herissy> its going to take a long time.
<maulik> where might i find help with kinodv ?
<vipester> Can someone help with a wpa config problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5234844&postcount=1461
<adityag> funkyHat: ok,
<vocx> adityag, also, I noticed something. At the top of the file there is this "hiddenmenu", make it a comment like #hiddenmenu  also try increasing the "timeout" to 6 if you want
<jdwilm> What option do i need with xinit to create a second x server using a config other than the default (/etc/X11/xorg.conf)?
<purplestar> Hasone_: xmp-common
<maulik> specifically, i've built/installed kinodv 1.3 but while i'm editing i can't get it to play audio (audio works fine otherwise)
<vocx> illy, you owe me some money then... okay I'm waiting now... still waiting
<Xeon06> Hey all. Does anyone know where I can find drivers for Logitech wireless keyboards and mices? More specifically, a logitech S510. I've looked around and everybody's seem to work fine except for the remote. The actual keyboard and mice wont work for me. It doesnt even let me get to the login screen, shoots me some error about Logitech USB something.
<purplestar> Hasone_: xmms2
<funkyHat> vocx: I've pastebinned a modified menu.lst that adityag should be able to use already :)
<purplestar> Hasone_: then type xmms2
<SeaPhor> vipester, more info please, card chipset, etc.
<purplestar> Hasone_: type this.  sudo apt-get install xmms2
<Hasone_> purplestar: installing xmpcommon
<vocx> funkyHat, okay, didn't know why so much trouble
<purplestar> Hasone_: type this instead, sudo apt-get install xmms2
<vocx> Hasone_, purplestar don't use xmms, use audacious instead.
<vipester> SeaPhor, bcm43xx.  can detect all networks, only connect to unsecured/wep.  ubuntu 8.04
<shaba1> vocx
<adityag> so do i change ## to # in hiddenmenu ?
<Hasone_> jason@jason-laptop:~/Música$ xmms2 play Episode\ 3\ -\ Ness\ The\ Exterminator.mp3
<Hasone_> Log output will be stored in /home/jason/.cache/xmms2/xmms2d.log
<Hasone_> xmms2 started
<Hasone_> ERROR: Couldn't start playback: Could not start playback
<funkyHat> vocx: I just corrected the one he'd already pastebinned and re-posted - not so much trouble :)
<purplestar> vocx: ok tell Hasone_  :)
<shaba1> that suggestion lost the top and bottom 'taskbars' on my desktop
<shaba1> how do I get them back
<purplestar> Hasone_: you have serious issues dude
<funkyHat> adityag: the last link I gave you already has the hiddenmenu line commented out
<purplestar> Hasone_: try another distro
<vocx> shaba1, you probably killed the panels too. But no worry.
<Hasone_> purplestar: is there no one who can fix them for me?
<Hasone_> purplestar: you're kidding.
<purplestar> Hasone_: doesnt seem so
<adityag> but it has 2 # .....where as he said only 1 #
<ArticWolf> I have a problem I have a computer that runs on ubuntu 7.04 but when i try to install Ubuntu 8.04 it stops at a Busybox 1.1.3 window ... the computer is a dell poweredge 2400 with 733mhz CPU 1gig ram
<shaba1> no worry??
<Hasone_> purplestar: I got the sound briefly working yesterday.
<purplestar> Hasone_: im not kidding.  sometimes another distro works better for your personal PC config
<shaba1> how do I get them back?
<vocx> shaba1, type "gnome-panel" in the terminal
<adityag> funkyHat:  ^
<Hasone_> purplestar: and it's been working for months.
<purplestar> Hasone_: then reinstall Ubuntu
<Hasone_> purplestar: well, beepity beep beep beep.
<Signil> I can't burn any cd's on hardy .. I get "a write error occured which was likely due to overburning the disc"
<funkyHat> adityag: generally # means a comment so the line is ignored, menu.lst doesn't always keep that rule but it does for that line :) so one # or two doesn't matter
<Hasone_> is there no one who can find out what's changed between it not working and it working?
<SeaPhor> vipester, look here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Hardy
<purplestar> Hasone_: i have had to do it too, sometimes a reinstall is needed.  then when everything works, backup it up using Acronis Trueimage
<shaba1> gnome-panel is currently NOT installed
<anteaya> Hasone_, did you know there is a sound channel?  #alsa
<Hasone_> anteaya: thanks. I'll check it out.
<Herissy> if only I can make this computer use my dial-up connection over the network.
<purplestar> Hasone_: a kernel update maybe screwed it
<Signil> I can't burn any cd's on hardy .. I get "a write error occured which was likely due to overburning the disc" ??
<vocx> shaba1, right, you have no terminal, type Alt-F2 then "gnome-panel" install from there.
<adityag> funkyHat:   ok......thank you all...vocx:  brb after rebooting
<Hasone_> purplestar: that's likely. I've had quite a few kernel updates, lately.
<anteaya> Hasone_, np
<caymera> how to install java on ubuntu 8.04
<purplestar> Hasone_: yeah that happened to me once
<mcscruff> lo all, i have made a vmware virtual machine, is it possible to turn this into a bootable usb distro?
<shaba1> I am in the terminal vocx
<purplestar> Hasone_: not on 8..04 but it happened on earlier Ubuntu's
<Tweakerz> hello my wifi/nic card stopped working when i uninstalled virtualbox anybody know why?
<shaba1> I typed that IN the terminal window
<purplestar> Hasone_: kernel updates have made my sound stop working
<vocx> shaba1, there must be a gnome-panel, I'm confused, you rebooted or what?
<purplestar> Hasone_: can u load Ubuntu using the older kernel?
<Hasone_> purplestar: I can try.
<maulik> how does one find help with kino dv, the video editing software?
<Hasone_> purplestar: but I'm going to ask the people over in alsa first.
<purplestar> Hasone_: you get option in menu to load older kernels right?
<shaba1> No I did not reboot
<Hasone_> on boot? yeah, purplestar
<purplestar> Hasone_: ok let me know how it goes, im curious like a cat :)
<shaba1> I am running xubuntu as I said
<vocx> shaba1, reboot, it solves things!
<purplestar> Hasone_: well do a reboot now pls
<shaba1> if that makes a difference
<purplestar> Hasone_: and choose the older kernel and see if sound works
<shaba1> I was afraid you were going to say that
<Signil> I can't burn any cd's on hardy .. I get "a write error occured which was likely due to overburning the disc" ??
<ZLemur> what's the secret to dual booting doze/linux? should/can linux be primary?
<purplestar> Signil: try gnomebaker
<SeaPhor> vipester, specifically-   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<shaba1> I have stuff downloadin with the add/remove programs applet
<vocx> shaba1, in fact just restar X, with Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<shaba1> I would rather not reboot right now
<purplestar> Signil: and try another CD
<ZLemur> every time i try, something smurfs my boot record beyond easy recovery
<Signil> hmm ok
<vocx> shaba1, okay don't reboot, but what else, are you running compiz
<purplestar> Signil: so install gnomebaker first, then try a NEW CD and burn
<purplestar> Agent_Mulder: are you related to Agent Muller? :)
<vocx> Agent_Mulder, is it true a new movie is out?
<purplestar> alienseer23: welcome to Earth :-)
<bazhang> purplestar, please take the chat elsewhere
<vipester> SeaPhor, thanks... so according to this page, if I have to edit network/interfaces, i can no longer use network manager?
<purplestar> vocx: lol
<purplestar> bazhang: ok :)
<Tweakerz> any pros here with vituralbox?
<alienseer23> purplestar: how very friendly of you
<purplestar> alienseer23: thank you :-)
<ASULutzy> !ask | Tweakerz
<ubottu> Tweakerz: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<purplestar> Hasone_: you rebooted yet?
<Tweakerz> i did not ask to ask a question
<Tweakerz> I asked a question
<purplestar> lol
<vocx> Tweakerz, pros as in problems or positive stuff?
<SeaPhor> well i have issues with a diff card, so not sure on yours, just i knew where to start with your issue, vipester
<ASULutzy> Tweakerz: Just ask what you need help with and if someone knows the answer they'll respond, like the factoid says
<Tweakerz> pro as in problems
<jrib> Tweakerz: just assume "yes" is the answer to that question and ask your next question
<Tweakerz> as in the program it self
<Tweakerz> ok
<vocx> purplestar, my comments are funny, but cannot use private messages
<Tweakerz> my wifi/nic card stopped working when i uninstalled virtualbox
<purplestar> vocx:  :)
<obf213> hey ive been trying to do this for months with hardy heron....but i cant seem to get extended desktop. it used to work with gutsy, when i try to directly change screens setting xorg gets all screwed up
<aditya1> vocx: funkyHat: successful .......but when i shut down XP, it crashes!!!
<shaba1> GRRRRR
<ASULutzy> Tweakerz: What does ifconfig say?
<shaba1> vox:
<Hasone_> purplestar: following the advice in alsa first. the computer i'm chatting on is the one that's broken, so I'll reboot a bit later.
<shaba1> Can I make a suggestion to you
<Tweakerz> just shows l0 device
<purplestar> Hasone_: what alsa say to do?
<SeaPhor> vipester, follow that and let me know , i will continue to help as i can,,, if i'm not here check #SeaPhor
<vipester> SeaPhor, okay thanks
<vocx> aditya1,  that is strange.
<Tweakerz> its for the link encap local loop back
<alienseer23> perhaps you can help me with a problem; I am running heron on a box that requires the bcm43xx firmware for the wireless. "Hardware driver" has the driver as "in use", but not enabled. I click the enable box, restart, and it is in the same state, in use, but not enabled..help?
<aditya1> vocx: funkyHat: should i add savedefault  after root ??? is it savedefault
<funkyHat> aditya1: oh.. that's not so good... I can't really think of any reason that would be related to Ubuntu or GRUB though
<ASULutzy> Tweakerz: How did you remove virtualbox?
<bazhang> purplestar, you can take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<JuJuBee> I have laptop with ATI mobility 9700.  I use the drivers from ATI so I can have multiple displays (2).  Does Hardy have better support for AIT than Previous versions?  SHould I disable the proprietary drivers yet>
<Tweakerz> threw synpatic packet manager
<vocx> shaba1, go ahead insult me
<purplestar> bazhang: ok thanks
<shaba1> I have been using computers sind 1976 with my first altair8000 that I built from a kit, When you are giving suggestion to a newbie ASSUme NOTHING
<frosty> shaba1, :)
<nickrud> shaba1 +1
<shaba1> I just lost all the apps I was downloading by following your suggeston
<brianherman> altair 8000!
<funkyHat> aditya1: if you want GRUB to remember which OS you booted last, and boot that again (unless you choose a different one), then add savedefault
<brianherman> wow
<Tweakerz> ASULutzy, both wifi card and wired card are not showing
<vocx> shaba1, I usually assume nothing, it's just that most questions are too vague and not very clear. So we have to keep guessing.
<aditya1> 'funkyHat: i just installed a new copy of XP...and when i started it for the 1st time it had shut down successfully
<nickrud> shaba1 if you interrupted the download phase, they aren't lost, but in /var/cache/apt/archive. apt will pick up where it left off
<shaba1> I know that vocx
<aditya1> funkyHat: ok
<ASULutzy> Tweakerz: Did you do anything virtualbox wise other than just installing it? (ie did you set up host networking/create a bridge/etc)
<purplestar> use OSL2000 as boot manager
<aditya1> anyways it was quite easy, thank you all once again !!!!!!
<Tweakerz> ASULutzy,  no i started set up the a pc but did not get that far
<purplestar> anyone know of a GUI program for Hardy that converts FLV to 3gp?
<shaba1> thrust me I have been giving advise to windows users for YEAR. They always think that you can see thru thier eyes
<ASULutzy> Tweakerz: Weird... And what happens if you just try like... sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<bitznbytes> can ms word work with wine on ubuntu
<shaba1> nickrud: HOW do I do that
<Xeon06> why would you want that bitznbytes
<Hilikus> is the opensource nv driver not supporting tv out yet?? i upgraded to hardy and my tv out stopped working
<Xeon06> there are other alternatives to ms word
<nickrud> shaba1 simply re run the command
<vocx> shaba1, I actually told you not to reboot, but you left the channel exactly then.
<Tweakerz> ASULutzy,  says eth0 Error while getting interface flags no such device
<JuJuBee> purplestar are those video files?
<shaba1> and vox I did not mean to insult you. Its a habit with IT people.
<kitche> Hilikus: from what I know what nvidia said you need the binary driver to tv out
<ArticWolf> I have a problem I have a computer that runs on ubuntu 7.04 but when i try to install Ubuntu 8.04 it stops at a Busybox 1.1.3 window ... the computer is a dell poweredge 2400 with 733mhz CPU ... 1gig ram
<shaba1> Well I did that command you told me to
<vocx> nickrud, he was using the ad remove program
<JuJuBee> purplestar ist 3gp from cell phone?
<purplestar> JuJuBee: downloads from youtube yes
<JuJuBee> http://media-convert.com/convert/
<nickrud> shaba1 I lived at the bottom of a 3k pipe for a long time, took advantage of that a lot. vocx same thing, same backend
<purplestar> JuJuBee: yes
<brianherman> hey my alsa works its with my kde
<Tweakerz> ASULutzy,  think maybe it uninstall my network drivers when it removed the program?
<Hilikus> kitche you mean teh proprietary driver??
<jdwilm> bitznbytes: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=4992 will tell you all about what works and doesn't work with my word in wine.  However, I'd recommend just using openoffice.
<JuJuBee> I used that to convert vieos from my phone to avi
<kitche> Hilikus: yes that is the binary driver
<JuJuBee> It has many formats to select from
<purplestar> JuJuBee: no good to me
<shaba1> How about you had done it this way. "Shaba2: wait until the programs are downloaded THEN press ctrl+backspace that will reboot your system"
<shaba1> see
<purplestar> JuJuBee: I want to convert flv to 3gp using a GUI
<ASULutzy> Tweakerz: Weird, I don't know. I'd file a bug report over that one. Sorry I can't be more helpful. Maybe post on the ubuntu forums as well as the virtualbox forums. I'm not exactly a networking pro
<shaba1> that gives the proper order when I did no know what that would do.
<vocx> nickrud, I meant he selected the programs in a graphical way, so it's not as easy as sudo aptitude install and then list of the packages, just that.
<shaba1> I just did what you told me
<JuJuBee> What so special about gui?
<nickrud> shaba1 just go back to add/remove, and start the install again
<Tweakerz> ok thanks
<shaba1> nickrud: that is my point
<nickrud> shaba1 if you have issues, I'll be around for a bit
<Tweakerz> im going keep googling been looking for 30 mins already with no answers
<vocx> shaba1, I did, but you left the channel then, I mean I wanted to clarify... sorry mate. But it was a great experience for you wasn't it?
<JuJuBee> This site will convert flv to 3gp
<Hilikus> kitche ok, thanks a lot
<shaba1> I had 86  files that were downloading and installing
<shaba1> I have no idea what all of them were
<Yooshi> I have a particular app that runs in wine, and it says there is no internet... is there a way to show it the internet?
<nickrud> ouch
<shaba1> No problem vocx
<kitche> Hilikus: I believe it's because nvidia didn't want nv to have the specs for tv out since they are the ones that help write the nv driver
<shaba1> I left the channel becasue I did the command you told me and the system rebooted
<vocx> shaba1, linux is fun, welcome!
<jdwilm> Anyone know which option is needed with xinit to create a second xserver using a config file other than the default?
<nickrud> shaba1 you do remember what you selected in add/remove, though?
<nouvo> haha
<kiel> Hello. Someone ca talk spanish?
<nickrud> !es | kiel
<ubottu> kiel: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dan_> what might cause the update manager to no t be able to open?
<shaba1> nickrud: Well I am going thru the list again now and trying to figure out what I had picked
<kiel> gracias!
<effie_jayx> kiel, si, para español ve a #ubuntu-es
<shaba1> Oh well
<Yooshi> alright, does anyone know of a good weather program that has no spyware like weather watcher?
<dan_> can t open sy nap tic eitehr
<vocx> dan_, another instance running already
<effie_jayx> anyone having issues with the b43-fwcutter since the last update?
<dan_> none
<shaba1> Like I said vocx sorry if I was being harsh
<shaba1> but its one of my pet peeves with IT people including myself
<dan_> well th ta i knwo of
<dan_> hmmm
<nickrud> dan_   try  gksu  synaptic   in a terminal, see what errors you get
<vocx> shaba1, no problem I like them harsh.. you a girl right?   sorry bad joke
<dan_> k
<effie_jayx> my wifi works but one log into the desktop the light for the wifi goes off
<vocx> dan_, close every program you may have open and then try again
<dan_> it tries to start but closes immedialtely
<nickrud> dan_  try   sudo apt-get -f install
<shaba1> and thanks for trying to help nickrud
<nickrud> shaba1 yeah, I can imagine how frustrating that was ;)
<vocx> shaba1, the panels are back at least?
<dan_> segmenttation faulty tree .... 50%
<nickrud> dan_ oh, that one. A sec, I've seen that before
<snurdle> hi
<shaba1> yeah
<dan_> what ever that m eans ---- oh?
<snurdle> nice channel you have here
<shaba1> Hey speakigng of that vocx
<effie_jayx> my wifi chaged by itself to disable "b43-phy0: Radio hardware status changed to DISABLED"
<shaba1> I use to have two little 'squares' to the left of my trashcan icon in the bottom panel
<shaba1> then yesterday I did something and they are gone
<shaba1> #1 What were those
<shaba1> #2 do I need them
<ariel_> any easy way to get java scripts install for FireFox 3.0 ?
<cycom> shaba1: desktop switchers.
<cycom> shaba1: no.
<shaba1> #3 If so how do I get them back
<cycom> shaba1: but they are handy.
<jrib> shaba1: they let you switch workspaces.  You can add it back
<vocx> shaba1, workspaces, like multiple desktops, add them again, select a panel
<bazhang> shaba1, right click add to panel workspace switcher
<nouvo> i'm an artist
<cycom> shaba1: right click on the bar at the bottem, click add to panel, and then find 'Workspace switcher'
<vocx> shaba1, very useful to have 4 workspaces or as many as you want
<bazhang> nouvo, this is not a chat channel; please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<vocx> bazhang, he's been saying random nonsense all evening it's actually amusing
<nickrud> dan_ sudo rm /var/cache/apt/*.bin && sudo apt-get update
<dan_> ok
<RAdams> whats the command to find out what kind of trackpad I have? I can't remember. Want to say it was something about /proc... :(
<JFlash> why do i get this error when the folder is valid http://rafb.net/p/UtBbp594.html
<newclimb> I got a problem with a audio when I see videos anyone can help me?
<stodge> Anyone using a Creative CT6480 webcam with Ubuntu?
<DistroJockey> RAdams,  maybe:  sudo lspci -v
<vocx> JFlash, use it without the $ sign, you are exporting the variable not what it expands to
<RAdams> DistroJockey: Yeah, tried that, didn't have what I wanted. BUT I just found what I was looking for: $cat /proc/bus/input/devices
<brianherman> my sound still doesn't work
<vocx> JFlash, why are you using the root account? Do you know you don't actually need it?
<brianherman> somethings wrong with kde
<dan_> nickrud you are  a genius thanks
<DistroJockey> RAdams, ahh, cool :)
<brianherman> can someone help me with kde sounds?
<newclimb> anyone?
<brianherman> i can't get it to work
<shaba1> very nice
<newclimb> my sound when I see video on youtube do a strange noise
<vocx> shaba1, the power of workspaces
<nickrud> there's nothing about ubuntu that's not
<vangogh82jena> \#gaydads4sons.de
<ramier> whats the best tool to make dvd video out of some xvid .avi
<vocx> ?
<cycom> !ops vangogh82jena
<ubottu> cycom: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shaba1> ok how do I get the adobe flash player for firefox
<JFlash> guys, when i use  export -p i can see it has been added several times to the PATh
<JFlash> what's the syntax to remove it?
<shaba1> I know its and apt-get command
<cycom> heya Jack_Sparrow, is that the right trigger?
<shaba1> but now exactly what it is
<vocx> JFlash, you don't remove it, construct the path again cleanly this time.
<nickrud> shaba1  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree libflashsupport
<erpo> ramier: devede
<ramier> devede
<Jack_Sparrow> cycom add a bang or > in there but it worked...  There are usually ops here and I would suggest you give us a chance before waking the others up
<nouvo> haha
<vocx> Jack_Sparrow, since when you become a boss? Nice.
<nouvo> bis!
<cycom> Jack_Sparrow: I just assumed it notified the local ops in channel...
<cycom> Jack_Sparrow: I hope it doesn't set off alarm bells or something XD
<JFlash> ok but how do i do it?
<nouvo> i like oysters
<nickrud> cycom bells all over :)
<JFlash> do i use quotes or not?
<shadowh511> hey, i got kind of a weird question for you guys, how do i login to frets on fire?
<Jack_Sparrow> cycom it rings bells all over the place
<JFlash> PATH="<content>"
<cycom> It's like when you open the door in the server room at work without using your prox card
 * nickrud salutes the new boss, same as the old boss ;P
<JFlash> or path=<content>
<cycom> we literally have a fire bell that goes off right over this poor sod's head.
<Flannel> cycom: You put a bar (|) in between the factoid and the rest of the line
<vocx> Jack_Sparrow, by the way I don't think that was a bad thing he just mistook the forward slash with the backslash, he wanted to join a channel
<Jack_Sparrow> vocx We still dont need that type in here
<shadowh511> how do i login to frets on fire from gdm?
<cycom> vocx: not only that, but it didn't have \join, it just had some channel name.
<Jack_Sparrow> vocx If I read it correctly ..
<vocx> JFlash, variables are case sensitive, so do PATH=/usr/bin:/bin/:  etc, you can use the quotes but is not really that important, if you want to expand other variables.
<JFlash> anyone?
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow you did
<JFlash> ok
<shadowh511> How do I add entries to the sessons menu?
<vocx> Jack_Sparrow, cycom yoo may be right.    But that was funny cycom ringing the ops without the bar (|)    hilarious
<Jack_Sparrow> vocx Wanna see sumtin REALLY funny.. continue the offtopic
<IndyGunFreak> shadowh511: what are you trying to add?
<shadowh511> frets on fire
<ramier> what program do people use to burn music cds, specifically flac albums with a .cue
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<vipester> My WPA doesnt work so Im editing /etc/network/interfaces, and when I do that my NM no longer detects networks.  Does that mean If I edit that file I can no longer use that GUI?
<vocx> Jack_Sparrow, at least other mods nagged me with private messages... no, that was a joke, last one I swear
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud you know that with tab complete one letter difference it could have been you...
<vocx> vipester, I read somewhere something about that, specially in the release page.
<shaba1> Ok downloading the flash pluging
<vipester> release page, where is that?
<shaba1> whild I am doing that
<shaba1> how do I tell what video driver ubuntu is using
<vocx> vipester, where you go to download ubuntu and get info on the new release and known issues
<vipester> oh ok
<shaba1> I had a heck of a time getting a 1024 X 768 desktop display
<plovs> is tracker-search-tool broken?
<shaba1> and still do not know how I got it :D
 * nickrud shakes in his boots
<vocx> shaba1, read the logs for X, or use "lspci", or "dmesg" or read the file "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"  actually there are many ways to get the information on what driver you are using. Maybe there is already some pretty GUI in the System menu that will show this.
<JFlash> guys help
<JFlash> http://rafb.net/p/iqq2i990.html
<JFlash> did i set java_home right?
<JFlash> java still pointing to old java
<vocx> JFlash, I told you "export $JAVA_HOME"    "export JAVA_HOME"   see a difference?
<JFlash> i thought i did not have java installed
<JFlash> should i use without the $ ?
<vocx> JFlash, export exports the variable not its contents
<nickrud> JFlash try sudo update-alternatives --config java , that's the standard way to choose jvm in ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> anybody here know why when i'm using vncserver on my laptop, a friend can log into my laptop no prob, but i've done the same thing on my PC.. and he can't get into my pc, #vnc is a ghost town
<david_> um my dad has a prob on windows can someone help?
<simcop2387-lap> ok quick question, what packages should i install so that i can build a kernel module (thats not part of the kernel) for ubuntu
<chetnick> Hi, when i connect to my ftp server (running vsftpd) from my  ubuntu using nautilus and try to download folder i get this error "There was an error copying the file into /home/tux/Desktop." "File unavailable". When i try to download file it works fine. When i use different ftp client (gftp) it works fine. Does anybody know why is like that?
<david_> er or know what the windows server is?
<david_> gaaaaahhhh
<IndyGunFreak> !windows | david_
<ubottu> david_: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<vocx> JFlash, do you want to program in Java? If so I would suggest going to the programming talk for more assistance.
<esac> does anybody know how i can get a true type font working ? i copied it to /usr/share/fonts/truetype/myfonts and did an fc-cache /usr/share/fonts/truetype/fonts with no luck
<bazhang> david_, wrong channel.
<brianherman> uh how do i set the default sound card ?
<vocx> IndyGunFreak, can I try to log into you PC?
<IndyGunFreak> vocx: sure, join me in #Indygunfreak
<JFlash> no i need to install eclipse!!!
<Daisuke_Laptop> esac: so you put it in the folder you *didn't* run fc-cache on?
<david_> yeah i know do you know what the channel is bazhang
<david_> ?
<airstrikeivanov> Hello everyone. How do I install OpenGL on my machine? I have an Intel graphics card.
<JFlash> ubuntu only givees me 2 options, none of them is the one is installed right now
<bazhang> david_, you are in there already; please /part here.
<esac> Daisuke_Laptop, nevermind, i just rebooted and it shows up, and sorry i typod, i meant myfonts is what i ran fc-cache on
<JFlash> how do i get ubuntu to list my custom installation?
<vocx> IndyGunFreak, I know you got all excited about it, but I'll have to pass.   Gotta drink some water.
<IndyGunFreak> vocx: lol, ok... thanks.
<airstrikeivanov> !opengl
<ubottu> Factoid opengl not found
<vocx> JFlash, "sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre"
<bob_> I need some help when I start synaptic I get this messange:E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Bill> anyone having issues connecting to secured networks on the wusb54g's?
<vipester> what is meant by "roaming" in wireless networks?
<bazhang> bob_, run that command
<MrWizeGuy1983> anybody here good with ushare?
<localgod11> Please help Hardy freezes on install
<shaba1> vipester: it mean that you can connect to any access point in that network
<localgod11> actually I cant even get is to run the live cd
<Bill> roaming usually means that it is searching for signals in the air. if you take it off roaming you have to connect to a network you know is there
<bob_> ok
<localgod11> I after I select install the screen changes but freezes shortyl after
<shaba1> you are not restricted to only being able to long in to a specific access point to get net acess
<ace_suares> ace is in the house !
<localgod11> the ubuntu loading screen
<shaba1> Well adn what bill said too
<JFlash> guys seriously
<shaba1> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> localgod11 To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<shaba1> I did not want to confuse you with that port
<JFlash> why ubuntu is getting on my way
<Bill> is anyone having trouble connecting to secured wireless connections on the wusb54g's?
<JFlash> i just want to  do  java -version and see the 1.6.0  listed
<JFlash> that's all
<DistroJockey> localgod11, you will probably have better luck using the Alternate CD
<JFlash> i have it in a folder already
<Wispring> hello every one. I am a newbie to ubununtu. I am trying to teach myself how to use PHP. I have installed Abyss  Web Server and am trying to configure it. So far no succes. I believe I need to give the webserver executable read,write, and perhaps execution permission to complete this step using the chmod command. Does this seem to be about right? Am I on the right track?
<ace_suares> localgod11: did you try a memtest that is on the install cd ?
<Bill> its one of the more common usb wireless adapters, from linksys..
<Jack_Sparrow> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<localgod11> ace_suares: I downloaded and ran memtest 2.00
<bob_> I get this:dpkg --configure -a dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<localgod11> ran for 10 min came back fine
<Bill> bob sudo su
<bazhang> bob_, use sudo
<siavash> hola! can anyone help out a poor soul here?
<bob_> ok
<ace_suares> localgod11: did you run the testg cd for defects that is on the install cd ?
<SeaPhor> Jack_Sparrow, in my case even that did not work, instead of the noapic i had to add vga=771,, so what is the issue there?
<localgod11> ace_suares: yep
<Jack_Sparrow> Bill try to avoid sudo su
<Bill> oh, how come?
<ace_suares> !questions > siavash
<orphean> Jack_Sparrow: sudo -i right?
<siavash> !questions
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<siavash> oops
<ace_suares> localgod11: you might try noacpi as an option to the boot kernel
<Jack_Sparrow> orphean yes or sudo -s  to hold it for a session  as it is.. it holds for 15 minutes
<ace_suares> !acpi
<ubottu> Factoid acpi not found
<localgod11> trying removing quite and splach atm
<orphean> Jack_Sparrow: thanks :)
<Bill> acpi is the powermanagement
<ace_suares> localgod11: ok
 * ZLemur swears off linux again. smurf it.
<Wispring> hello every one. I am a newbie to ubununtu. I am trying to teach myself how to use PHP. I have installed Abyss  Web Server and am trying to configure it. So far no succes. I believe I need to give the webserver executable read,write, and perhaps execution permission to complete this step using the chmod command. Does this seem to be about right? Am I on the right track?
<Jack_Sparrow> SeaPhor video  / res detection
<ace_suares> Wispring: you had yoru answr already.
<bob_> Atfer Iv did this is there any thing else to do
<siavash> ok i managed to strip myself of all administrative rights, but now I added myself to the sudoers list. But i need to know how to restore my other administrative previlages. and users-admin doees not work. can anyone help otu?
<ace_suares> I'll give it again
<ace_suares> !lamp | Wispring
<ubottu> Wispring: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<localgod11> right now i get vcc_getsockopt+0x150/0x170
<ace_suares> siavash: how did you strip yourself of admin rights ?
<siavash> i dunno, i think i used the wrong command to add myself to a group
<JFlash> what would be a good directory to install eclipse under?
<shaba1> how do I tell what video driver ubuntu is using
<siavash> i'm not in the administrators group anymore
<shaba1> I had a heck of a time getting a 1024 X 768 desktop display
<ace_suares> siavash: try 'grep admin /etc/group'
<siavash> but i added myself explicitly to the list of sudoers
<shaba1> and still do not know how I got it :D
<ace_suares> siavash: does your username come up ?
<cycom> JFlash: uhhh, whereever apt-get install eclipse puts it?
<joetheodd> I've put the following line in root's crontab, but apparently it's not running. Any suggestions?            0 2 * * * apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<Jack_Sparrow> shaba1 if you got 1024x768  I will make a guess that you are running vesa
<siavash> no my username doesn't come up
<Bill> er
<JFlash> noo
<ace_suares> joetheodd: it's * * * * * not * * *
<vipester> Since my network/interfaces didnt refer to wlan0, default dhcp was used correctly.  But I am going to edit that file to get WPA to work.  NM stops working when you do this, and the release page says I have to manually reenable it... how?
<JFlash> i dont want to install from the reps
<JFlash> i have a tar.gz already
<vipester> I meant etc/network/interfaces file above
<ace_suares> siavash: are you still root or able to be root in terminal window ?
<joetheodd> ace_suares, it's 0 2 * * * to execute at 2AM
<siavash> i can use sudo
<shaba1> Most likely Jack_Sparrow
<JFlash> what about this one  /usr/lib32/eclipse/
<Tweakerz> how can i manually load iwl3945 module?
<siavash> i think sudo -i should work
<JFlash> how does that sound?
<ace_suares> joetheodd: soory the line broke i only saw * * * :-)
<shaba1> But when xubuntu intially boots u with teh startup splash screen
<nickrud> JFlash what I did was create a dir ~/local , then extracted eclipse there , then sudo ln -s ~/local/eclipse/eclipse  /usr/local/bin
<Herissy> alright I bridged my connections successfully.
<joetheodd> ace_suares, worlds largest resolution ftw :)
<ace_suares> joetheodd: in any case i would not mess with the root crontab but go to /etc/cron.d
<siavash> yea i can be root in the terminal
<shaba1> its definately a <800 X 600  screen
<Herissy> dial-up over the wireless network.
<nickrud> JFlash that way if I do a reinstall, I don't have to reinstall eclipse
<shaba1> it adjust by the time I get to the log in screen
<localgod11> who is phillip lougher
<ace_suares> joetheodd: and then add a file called upgrade (or any other name)
<Herissy> now next thing, I still need access to my VNC server and router which I have to neither.
<joetheodd> ace_suares, same format as a crontab, or a sh?
<ace_suares> joetheodd: and put '2 0 * * * root command'
<shaba1> I just want to know what driver its using and how I got it to the right resolution
<hittingpilot> ﻿Hello, I'm having problems installing a windows game in Ubuntu 8.04 using wine, it's an EULA agreement problem, they have a script that makes you scroll down to the bottom to make the accept button become available and it's not working
<joetheodd> ace_suares, alright, sweet
<ace_suares> joetheodd: yes except after time comes usename root in this case./
<shaba1> I kinda just fumbled about yesterday untill it looked right
<JFlash> nickrud:  sounds great but links are too advanced for me . i'm 100 per cent newbie
<nickrud> shaba1 you would need to examine /var/log/Xorg.0.log to determine the driver. Wish there was an easier way
<joetheodd> ace_suares, would this work?    2 0 * * * root apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<nickrud> JFlash trust me, you wanna learn links ;)
<Synx_hm> Is there a simple way to turn off the auto wireless scanning that ubuntu does so i can run some pen tests while still in X and not have the network mon keep changing the channel of my card?
<siavash> ace_squares: is there a command line i can use to restore my previlages or just add myself to the admins group?
<ace_suares> siavash: then do this: 'adduser yourusername admin'
<shaba1> so nickrud gksudo gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log  ? is that correct
<ace_suares> siavash: your user should be able to do sudo again. Make the chanegd in suoderd undone.
<localgod11> When I ran noapic apic=off It still freaazes and returns unable to execute /bin/sh for rc-default: no such file or directory
<nickrud> JFlash wherever you put the eclipse executable, you'll need to it on the path somehow. That   sudo ln -s does that for you
<nickrud> shaba1 yes
<joetheodd> ace_suares, nevermind, i got it :)
<nickrud> shaba1 but you don't need sudo simply to read it
<ace_suares> joetheodd: way to go !
<localgod11> rc-default main proccess (6576) terminated status 255
<siavash> ace_suares: thanks a lot, adding myself to the sudoers list was probably the hardest step :)
<SeaPhor> vipester, check (/join #SeaPhor)
<shaba1> ok nickrud  and I have a follow up question on eclpise too
<onats> i was in the middle of upgrading ubuntu, to 8.04, when a power failure happened! now i cant boot.. i just get a blank wallpaper!
<ace_suares> siavash: it was good work :-)
<shaba1> but first let me try to find out how I got the correct screen res
<Elijah> VISTA SUCKS - sorry but I just spent forever trying to get a internet connnection share with xp that i just used fine in ubuntu and now it doesnt work, it previously worked fine before i booted into ubuntu
<Elijah> i got it on a roadtrip installed on laptop and have just been to lazy to format off
<ace_suares> onats: first, buy an ups :-)
<orphean> onats: do you have access to a livecd? if so you can boot into that, mount your drive and then chroot into your ubuntu filesystem to complete the upgrade from the command line
<onats> ace_suares, i have one, but it seems that the battery is alread ybusted! :((
<siavash> ace_suares: while I'm here i should ask this other question, I've been trying to get my MP960 canon printer to work, I found a driver that works marginally. I tried to get it to work under vmware but it gives me the blue screen every time it starts to print. Apparently it's a known bug. Do you know if using virtual box would be better? or of any other ways to get my printer to work properly?
<ace_suares> onats: second.. i have no clue waht to do. You muight go to the terminal (alt-ctrl-f1) and login, and rund apt-get -f install BUT I AM NOT SURE>
<Jack_Sparrow> Elijah Does it work if you power all the way off before switching to ubuntu
<nickrud> ace_suares that's very good advice
<localgod11> When I try to instll hardy its freezes. I tried removing quite and splash while adding noapic apic=off to the boot paramters, however it still doenst boot and returns rc-deafult main process terminated
<Elijah> Jack_Sparrow, hi there
<ace_suares> nickrud: the apt-get -f install ??
<nickrud> ace_suares yes, from ctl-alt-f1
<Cold_Fire> hey guys, i need a little help with my networking
<ace_suares> nickrud: well we need alt-ctrl-f1 and freinds when we have no X :-)))
<ace_suares> !question > Cold_Fire
<onats> ahhh there we go.. ace_suares, good thinking!:D
<Cold_Fire> i can see my windows file server from my laptop but i cant log in
<airstrikeivanov> Is Compiz-fusion still a usable program in Ubuntu, or do I have to use whatever software that Ubuntu is running in the Appearance menu?
<onats> its proceeding with the upgrade, hopefully it works
<nickrud> ace_suares but, it's usually a good idea to mention ctl-atl-f7 at the same time :)
<onats> and i ran sudo apt-get upgrade
<Elijah> my xp worked find with vista ics and then i booted into ubuntu and got ubuntu to work through vista ics, now i booted back to xp and vista has 2 connections , one of which is a "unidentified network" that will not allow a rename or deletion.
<onats> which asked me to do a dpkg reconfigure
<cycom> airstrikeivanov: I think it is running compiz fusion.
<ace_suares> nickrud: I think onats shoudl reboot after apt-get -f install :-))0
<]RandoM[> how do i connect to an openvpn server in ubuntu
<cycom> airstrikeivanov: you can always install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Cold_Fire> i can see my file server computer in its workgroup and all. when i double click the network icon i cant see any of the files or folders that ive shared
<Cold_Fire> help?
<MrWizeGuy1983> airstrikeivanov, the appearance menu references compiz fusion, you can install further controls though
<airstrikeivanov> I think I finally got OGL installed. ‎Wine kept crashing when I told it to run OpenGL though.
<nickrud> onats that completes package configuration that didn't quite get there;    sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a
<shaba1> ok nickrud that am Ilooking for in that file?
<]RandoM[> i installed the openvpn package, but there doesn't seem to be any interface for it and i don't know what to do with my cert/ key files to connect
<Elijah> wierd that there are only 200+ people in the windows channel when windows has 90%+ market share, how is it linux has 2% and had 10x the users ?
<ace_suares> Cold_Fire: how did you set up windows networking ?
<ace_suares> !samba | Cold_Fire
<ubottu> Cold_Fire: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > Elijah
<Cold_Fire> yeah, i get this error: NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<nickrud> shaba1 probably about 300-400 lines in, it will talk about recognizing the video card and what driver it's using. Probably radeon, vesa , nvidia , fglrx
<MrWizeGuy1983> Elijah, there's a reason for that, people who use windows don't like it, people who use ubuntu love it
<Elijah> Jack_Sparrow, how do i private message like that
<ace_suares> Cold_Fire: please read the links obottu sent you and then come back with more precise questions,.. ok ?
<Elijah> MrWizeGuy1983, nice point
<cycom> or the vast majority of linux users are smart enough to use IRC because they know computers pretty well and that IRC is a good help resource
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<seria-mau> omnicompletion in vim doesnt work for me with python/C/C++ but works fine with html
<cycom> whereas most windows users are not computer-experienced.
 * nickrud never irc'd in the first 4 years of linux usage
<bazhang> Elijah, MrWizeGuy1983 please take chat elsewhere
<Elijah> !pm Jack_Sparrow  thanks
<ubottu> Elijah: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Elijah see the | or >  after the factoid
<onats> nickrud,the powerfailure probably happened during  package configuration, i was asleep when it happened. heheh
<Cold_Fire> ace_suares, i set up my network normally in vista on my pc, the other computers on my network can see it (they are all on windows) but my laptop in ubuntu cant see it
<ace_suares> Elijah: Jack_Sparrow sned you an awer from the robot. The robot nows SOME words and you can activate it by !word
<Yooshi> I'm trying to install stomp theme, when I go to the gnome theme manager the theme does not appear, I see part of the theme in the titlebar customization which makes no sense... how do I apply the whole theme? http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Stomp?content=82961
<MrWizeGuy1983> eh, windows users are like stating a race or gender cycom, everyone uses it almost, even i do sometimes
<localgod11> When I try to install hardy it freezes. I tried removing quite and splash while adding noapic apic=off to the boot paramters, however it still doenst boot and returns rc-default main process terminated
<ace_suares> try !question (at the beginning of the line)
<Cold_Fire> *can see it but cant browse it*
<]RandoM[> does anyone know how to connect to an openvpn srver? i googled but all i get is how to setup the openvpn server not how to connect via client
<shaba1> anyeay
<Elijah> !pm Jack_Sparrow did this work?
<ubottu> Elijah: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<luke> hi people
<Elijah> Jack_Sparrow, !pm test
<nickrud> shaba1 if you put it on paste.ubuntu.com , I'll take a look
<mohamad> hi
<]RandoM[> !question does anyone know how to connect to an openvpn srver? i googled but all i get is how to setup the openvpn server not how to connect via client
<ubottu> ]RandoM[: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> Elijah, stop
<Yooshi> ubottu: unfortunately you're beyond inteligent
<ubottu> Yooshi: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shaba1> thanks nickrud. Too much info in ther e fro me to read
<Jack_Sparrow> Elijah No and please dont PM without asking as I indicated earlier
<ace_suares> Elijah: listen!
<mohamad> hi
<K^Holtz> on my desktop, sometimes my firefox just stops loading. If i click the FF icon, it will come up with Starting Firefox, but then it will never actually load up. When this occurs, if i try to click the 'Shut Down' button, that will also not display. Others programs load up fine however
<nickrud> shaba1 once you get the structure, it's pretty simple
<seria-mau> i opened a *.py file in vim (set filetype gives "filetype=python") and did "set omnifunc=pythoncomplete#Complete" but when i try to complete e.g. impo with c-x c-o nothing happens (not found)
<ace_suares> wow this gets confusing
<shaba1> I will do it in a minute nick
<ace_suares> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<shaba1> I am still doing thos download
<ace_suares> !question > mohamad
<shaba1> 52 of 139 btw
<shaba1> Ok
<Elijah> bazhang, sorry, just learning here
<nickrud> seria-mau probably get better help in #vim
<shaba1> next linux newbie question
<luke> Just downloaded Xchat :0
<bazhang> !enter | shaba1
<ubottu> shaba1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MrWizeGuy1983> good call luke, i like xchat too
<Hilikus> im trying to install the proprietary nvidia driver in hardy and im getting this error
<Hilikus> ERROR: The kernel you are installing for is a Xen kernel!
<Hilikus> what does that mean
<MrWizeGuy1983> Hilikus,  you probably need envyng
<Yooshi> ﻿ I'm trying to install stomp theme, when I go to the gnome theme manager the theme does not appear, I see part of the theme in the titlebar customization which makes no sense... how do I apply the whole theme? http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Stomp?content=82961
<Herissy> whats the restricted shared libraries to play dvd's again called?
<ace_suares> Hilikus: that you should use another kernel unless you want to use Xen
<ace_suares> !Xen
<]RandoM[> xchat is great.. the only thing i don't like is how it automatically switches windows for windows that i have scripts that filter stuff to
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<luke> I can't seem to shut down from Ubuntu
<Herissy> midbuntu?
<luke> :/
<shaba1> with windwos I can right click any webpage and click create shortcut to have a shortcut to that page put on my desktop. Is there a way to do that in xubuntu?
<MrWizeGuy1983> Herissy, it's libdvdcss2
<ace_suares> luke: what do you mean ? Thus the shutdown button not work ?
<luke> Well...
<Hilikus> it worked fine in gutsy, should i install Xen or use another kernel?
<Herissy> medibuntu?
<nickrud> Yooshi stomp is a metacity (window borders) theme, hit the customize button on the appearances dialog and change the border
<ace_suares> shaba1: just draw the icon in front of the URL to the desktop
<luke> I'm saying that I don't know how to shut down in Ubuntu
<frosty> i can hear myself speak in my mic in my headphones...is there anyway to stop this? my ears are starting to hurt :(
<luke> I can log off and then I'm forced to press the power button
<ace_suares> Hilikus: I sent you alink via ubottu did you read it ?
<anteaya> Herissy, yes medibuntu
<Hilikus> ace_suares im looking at it
<shaba1> draw
<Yooshi> nickrud:  ah I wanted a full theme :(
<shaba1> you mean drag and drop?
<MrWizeGuy1983> luke, it should have a screen with several options when you click quit, one of them should be reboot and another shutdown
<ace_suares> luke: go to System (in the menu) and choose Quit...
<brianherman> hi can anyone help me with my soundcard
<MrWizeGuy1983> how are you logging off luke?
<luke> Ok thanks
<Yooshi> nickrud:  how the heck do I know which is borders only vs full theming?
<ace_suares> shaba1: yep
<luke> Lol
<luke> never noticed it
<MrWizeGuy1983> :-)
<ace_suares> !question > brianherman
<luke> I could've found that out myself but wanted to ask
<FastZ> luke, you can open a terminal window and type 'sudo shutdown now' and hit enter or 'sudo init 0' and hit enter.  both will shut the system down
<ace_suares> luke: ubuntu doesn't want you to quit :-)
<nickrud> Yooshi by the name:  gtk2 s the area inside the borders, metacity is the borders. Not many 'themes' out there, actually. Most people pick and choose
<jon_high9000> is there anyone here that has any knowledge regarding LVM?
<luke> Thanks for the help
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid
<luke> I'm new to linux
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ace_suares> !question > jon_high9000
<Yooshi> nickrud:  ah ok ubuntu studio is a full featured theme
<ace_suares> luke: we love newbies :-)
<MrWizeGuy1983> kinda much trouble to shut down huh? generally i just hit quit and tell it shutdown :-p
<brianherman> can anybody help me with my soundcard Audigy2
<luke> Lol
<luke> Well I installed it yesterday and can use the terminal a bit and have written some python scripts :D
<shaba1> thanks ace_suares
<Bill> i need help with my wireless card. i have a wusb54g and it wont connect to secured networks
<ace_suares> shaba1: yourwelcome
<shaba1> Ok now how do I do that with programs that I have install thru synaptic?
<Bill> currently im using a neighbors
<ace_suares> shaba1: what do you want to do with programs installed thru synaptic ?
<RAdams> If anyone gets a chance to look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5235464#post5235464, that would be awesome :)
<shaba1> I hate having to go Application--->Developement .... e.t.c
<RAdams> It's too long to post here
<Yooshi> nickrud: http://envyouraudience.deviantart.com/art/MurrinaDark-Suite-83699615 I even have this one, yet again its not showing up as a full theme but this one has metacity, gtk, etc
<shaba1> have a shortcut to the programs I use often on my desktop screen
<RAdams> shaba1: what are you trying to do?
<ace_suares> shaba1: yeah waht !?!?!
<shaba1> have a shortcut to the programs I use often on my desktop screen
<Jack_Sparrow> shaba1 Create a new launcher for them
<JDLSpeedy> Bill: using gnome?
<esac> is there a program similar to netstumbler that shows SNR for wireless networks.. i want to see how far my wireless network reaches so i can turn down the transmission power if needed
<orphean> shaba1: drag the icon from the menu to your desktop :)
<ace_suares> shaba1: go to the menu and pick you app, drag and drop to the desktop just liek the URL
<shaba1> What?? Am I speaking chineses all of a sudden :)
<Bill> yes im using gnome
<Flannel> shaba1: Go to the program link in your meu, right click and "add link to desktop" or whatever the actual text is
<brianherman> could anyone help me configure my soundcard with gnome?
<luke> Bye bye
<JDLSpeedy> on the top right there should be an applet
<ace_suares> shaba1: there's a lot of scrolling going on sometimes I think shaba1 ? what was her problem again ? make whole sentences if possible.
<FastZ> shaba1, when you go to the Application>Developement or whatever menu list, click and drag the application you use the most to an area on the desktop (might not work for menu items on Applications or Places, but I know this works on items listed on the main menu)
<ace_suares> !questions > brianherman
<Bill> the applet will say connected and what not, but no go
<ace_suares> brianherman: yes, someone could if they only know what your question was
<brianherman> my gnome cannot play sounds can you help me fix it?
<earthengine> Hi, sometimes I need to rotate the monitor by xrandr -o left. How can I change the font rander mode from RGB to VRGB as well?
<JDLSpeedy> Bill: you have static or dhcp setup?
<nickrud> Yooshi looking at those, they don't have the index.theme definition included.
<earthengine> I do not want to use the GUI, I want it to be done automatically
<Bill> static
<RAdams> If anyone gets a chance to look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5235464#post5235464, that would be awesome :) it's too long to post here. Thanks alot!
<ace_suares> brianherman: did you got o volume control and open your volume ?
<JDLSpeedy> Bill: you setup static on the wireless adapter?
<Yooshi> nickrud:  ah ok... so where can I get full themes?
<Bill> i believe so yes
<brianherman> ace_suares yes
<ace_suares> RAdams: I looke dbut I have no clue sorry.
<shaba1> ok none of those methods workd
<shaba1> Neither click and drag
<shaba1> or rightclick and add
<jon_high9000> ace_squares: i saw the screencast for gutsy and i already downloaded the alternative disk (AMD64). I just wanted to make certain i go through it (LVM) so i don't screw up my computer.
<JDLSpeedy> Bill: can you ping the router?
<JDLSpeedy> Bill: by Ip address?
<frosty> ace_suares, could you help me w/ my audio?
<ace_suares> brianherman: can youi open a terminal and type 'cat /etc/passwd > /dev/dsp' and tell me what happens
<shaba1> infact rightclick on the menu item did nothing at all
<ace_suares> !questions | frosty
<ubottu> frosty: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<onats> what's the best desktop email client?
<brianherman> device or resource busy
<ace_suares> shaba1:  dont right clikc just drag the icon from the menu to the desktop
<onats> evolution still?
<Bill> well when i connect to my wireless i cant even get into the 192.168.1.1 address. so i dont think it will ping
<brianherman> ace_suares: device or resource busy
<ace_suares> onats: varies, i like kmail
<annie_g> Hi - Anyone have a suggestion what to use to listen to internet radio - been using Tuna Pie with Audacious - But quit working for some reason? ?
<frosty> i can hear myself (talking into my mic) in my headphones...is there anyway I can turn this off? (using ALSA)
<Bill> JDLSpeedy: sorry, bet this helps
<ace_suares> brianherman: okay something is using your output then
<onats> ace_suares, you're on kde?
<amenado> Bill make sure your host has an ip address and a default gateway first thing
<shaba1> I tried that too ace_suares
<ace_suares> brianherman: try 'sudo lsof |grep dsp'
<shaba1> Let me try it again
<ace_suares> onats: no on gnome but kde apps work too.
<Bill> amenado: i know the wireless works for sure, can get on it with my laptop and gfs
<shaba1> I just tried it again ace_suares
<shaba1> nothing happened
<amenado> Bill make sure your host has an ip address and a default gateway first thing <-- host == meant your pc not the Access Point
<ace_suares> onats: i like kmail beacuse it has maildir mail dirs. Easy to backup.
<ace_suares> shaba1: gnome or kde ?
<jon_high9000> ace_suares: sorry about the typo on last message
<Bill> amenado: ah, how would i check that, im getting one on the wireless im using now i guess?
<Hermes> shift+alt+T launches terminal :D
<ace_suares> jon_high9000: your last message scrolle dof my screen repeat please.
<shaba1> xfre ace_suares
<Hermes> Quite convenient that
<onats> ace_suares, well i'm going to be using gmail  imap on it, so i wont need the backup part.. just need it to be able to sync to my phones (contact management)
<FastZ> shaba1, which applications are you trying to add to your desktop?
<amenado> Bill-> ifconfig ;  route -n
<shaba1> xubuntu I assume use neter kde or gnome
<brianherman> ace_swares: it comes up with a blank
<ace_suares> onats: you asked what is the best I said it varies per person and that I like kmail.
<JDLSpeedy> Bill: ya you do this on the laptop your having issues with
<shaba1> FastZ:  I just want a general method of doing it
<FastZ> shaba1, if you know the executable path to the application, you can just create a launcher on your desktop that will open the application when you double click on the icon
<Tweakerz> can some body please tell me how to load a module for my wifi card
<ace_suares> shaba1: i dont know if xubuntu has the possibility to do that.
<Bill> amenado: wont that just do the ipconfig of the network im barrowing, that is unsecured
<shaba1> Ok FastZ how do I do that
<ace_suares> !wifi | Tweakerz
<ubottu> Tweakerz: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ace_suares> Tweakerz: look for modprobe (try 'man modprobe')
<amenado> Bill in linux it is ifconfig  not ipconfig    and per JDLSpeedy ...issue this command on the non connecting host
<brianherman> ace_swares that doesnt work
<FastZ> shaba1, for instance, you can create a launcher for Firefox on your desktop by right clicking the desktop and selecting New Launcher (or something like that) and then naming it Firefox and then for the command field, type firefox (all lowercase) and then pick an icon and then you're done
<Bill> amenado: ah, that means i have to disconnect from you guys, :o
<ace_suares> brianherman: what does not work ?
<ace_suares> FastZ: she is using Xubuntu.
<JDLSpeedy> Bill: bad boy...
<ace_suares> !xubuntu | shaba1
<ubottu> shaba1: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Tweakerz> ace_suares,  ok thanks one second, other mechine has no inet at all so kinda hard
<amenado> Bill-> well if your box is dual boot, you haft to
<brianherman> ace_suares when i do that command nothing pops up
<FastZ> ace_suares, hmm, nevermind that then
<Bill> i was hoping it was a common issue, that mayb a work around would fix, i tried another wireless application
<Tweakerz> ace_suares, it shows no devices under modprobe
<Bill> amenado: no not a dual boot, full ubuntu. and im on a desktop
<ace_suares> brianherman: okay now go to System -> Preferences -> Sound
<Hermes> I have a problem
<shaba1> ace_suares: there is never anyone at the keys in the xubuntu room
<shaba1> that is why I come here
<Hermes> I'm using Ubuntu and sometimes I can't hear any sound
<shaba1> trust me I have been in there
<ace_suares> shaba1: sorry for that. Switch to gnome :-)
<jon_high9000> ace_suares: i saw the screencast for and i already downloaded the alternative disk. i run AMD64. i'm just going through the motions of making certain it won't mess my computer up.
<ace_suares> Hermes: define sometimes
<JDLSpeedy> Bill: is there a way you can get on IRC and keep that non-working one connected to the wireless you can't get on?
<shaba1> and I do mean every at the keys
<Hermes> define?
<brianherman> ace_suares: ok
<amenado> Bill okay..go ahead and issue those commands  ifconfig ;  route -n to check for ip address and gateway
<shaba1> I was in there for like a week
<Hermes> What do you mean?
<shaba1> every day and no one was talking
<ace_suares> Hermes: yeah what do you mean by sometimes
<Bill> JDLSpeedy: well thats the thing, ive never used irc but in linux, all other machines are ubuntu
<Hermes> Oh sorry
<Bill> amenado: i can try it and return in a moment
<n1c0> hi all, I am facing a reboot issue with a toshiba tecra m2 running ubuntu 8.04. Anyone to help ?
<Hermes> Well sometimes I can hear sound
<Hermes> Sometimes no sound comes out the speakers
<Hermes> Have no idea why
<ace_suares> !question ? n1c0
<ubottu> Factoid question ? n1c0 not found
<Bill> JDLSpeedy: i meant all other machines are windows
<ace_suares> !question > n1c0
<JDLSpeedy> Bill: you can use xchat
<amenado> Bill btw you can easily compare the gateway from the working unit you are on and the non connecting one
<jon_high9000> ace_suares: the screencast was for gutsy from last year covering partitioning, LVM, AND RAID.
<Hilikus> what's the kernel that ships with hardy?
<ace_suares> Hermes: did you define sometimes? When sometimes :? What sometimes ? Just SOMETIMES ?
<Hermes> Yeah
<n1c0> the system hangs, the hd led remains on, no reboot happens
<Hermes> Sometimes
<Bill> amenado: the one not working is the one im on, it wont connect to secured networks, does unsecured just fine
<raghav_> cool im in hi hermes
<ace_suares> jon_high9000: O have no ide what you want sorry I have short memory. Install hardy 8.04 and it will be fine ?
<Hermes> Hi raghav
<Bill> amenado:  bummin off a neighbor but id prefer mine
<Hermes> Look, just randomly
<Hermes> I don't know when, just sometimes
<brianherman> ace_suares: uh sorry
<ace_suares> Hermes: I can not help you sorry.
<jon_high9000> ace_suares: thanks.
<brianherman> ace_suares im in sound prefs
<Hermes> I don't think I ever had the problem in WIndows XP
<Hermes> Ok
<ace_suares> brianherman: okay now is it all on autedetect ?
<amenado> Bill ah okay, good luck with wpa or wpa2 ecnryption
<ace_suares> brianherman: btw close ALL your apps that use sound !
<yrjokin> how do I activate my wifi (radio) for use with kwifi?
<brianherman> ace_suares: ok
<brianherman> uh
<Hermes> Hey, the sounds working
<Hermes> lol
<ace_suares> brianherman: then put it on autoedetect (all of them) and then try the varuous TEST buttons
<api984> UBUNTU ROCKS!
<shaba1> ok ace_suares the drage the icon of the webpage in firefox's address bar to the desktop method did not work either :(
<raghav_> yeah
<Bill> amenado: yeah i have wep
<ace_suares> Hermes: magical! You should stay on IRC forever :_)
<brianherman> none of them work
<api984> dont use WEP!!!
<Hermes> Lol
<raghav_> whats that?
<ace_suares> shaba1: like i told tyou i have no knowledge of Xfce (Xubuntu)
<Hermes> Damn, I thought I found the problem, but I didn't
<raghav_> wep??
<api984> use WPA
<Hermes> It's just working now for some reason
<orphean> wireless encryption protocol
<orphean> its severely broken
<api984> 20 char PSK keys
<Yooshi> anybody know if linux supports side scrolling with those side scrolling mouse?
<Bill> is that my problem?
<Hermes> @_@
<ace_suares> brianherman: open a terminal and do 'lspci | grep -i audio'
<amenado> yrjokin-> a mere  ifup wlan0 should bring it up..assuming the nic name is wlan0
<shaba1> thanks
<api984> iwconfig
<brianherman> 00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<brianherman> 04:02.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)
<Yooshi> well I'm lacking in work... unfortunately ugh
<api984> ifconfig wlan0 up
<Yooshi> I'll bbiab
<shaba1> I meant thanks anyway ace_suares
<api984> ifconfig ra0 up or ath0 up
<FastZ> shaba1, im booting up my xubuntu machine so I can help you figure out how to create launchers on your desktop
<api984> as su
<vocx> Use WEP only in a deserted island where you know no one will try to steal your Internet connection
<brianherman> i want to use audigy ace
<Bill> api984: are you speakin to me?
<api984> just advising
<Bill> vocx makes since
<shaba1> thanks FastZ I appreciate it
<Bill> i was asking, i hadnt known wep was a bad option
<FastZ> bare with me since this machine is running a 400Mhz Intel Celeron CPU and has only 128Mb of RAM
<brianherman> ace_suares: uh this is what i got 00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<brianherman> 04:02.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)
<n1c0> how can I know if the system is able to support reboot, hibernate, etc... ?
<orphean> Bill: it provdes the illusion of security and will keep out folks who don't know any better. but then, those aren't the folks you tend to care about anyway! :)
<raghav_> my contrast is so low i thnk i might have problem with ma screen or something
<ace_suares> brianherman: you have TWO sound cards ?
<shaba1> Which is one of the reasons I use xubuntu on this laptop FastZ
<FAJALOU> n1c0: have you tried shutting it off?
<FAJALOU> and normally hibernate isn't the best supported on linux overall
<amenado> what is so wrong with using WEP or no encryption?  as if your signal is so strong it can be captured across town :P..btw look up meraki, they are fielding free wireless access
<Hermes> What do you mean raghav?
<n1c0> FALAJOU:  yep, halt is good but reboot, hibernate...
<ace_suares> amenado: http://www.wirelessleiden.nl/
<Bill> orphean: well, i didnt know that. is wep easily cracked? and i also heard there is a program in linux that can access any secured network andhow
<Bill> anyhow*
<cycom> Bill: a neighbor with a mac and a Prism II wireless card could crack your network in a few hours and 4 clicks.
<shaba1> I spent twelve hours last November trying to get ubuntu installed until someone here told me that I did not have the memory and cpu speed to install it and I should try xubuntu
<raghav_> i can barley see my screen the color is too low
<raghav_> i think its the os
<api984> WEP easy hackable
<FAJALOU> n1c0: well reboot should be fine,,, and hibernate i wouldn't suggest using period, it's pretty hig and miss on linux
<shaba1> 12 hours of my life that i will never get back
<ace_suares> shaba1: what cpu and mem ?
<raghav_> my vista worked fine
<Hermes> Adjust the brightness then
<vocx> amenado, I use WEP but I know no one around knows how to crack it. This is common in underdeveloped countries.
<Bill> well im not protecting anything but bandwidth really, we had some free loaders bogging us down
<cycom> shaba1: pays to read the docs first, huh? :)
<raghav_> ok
<ramier> whats the best feed reader for linux
<raghav_> thanks
<ace_suares> vocx: a 12 yr old hack our school WEP with his mobile phone in 30 sec without knowing what he was doing.
<cycom> Bill: Mac filtering will do just as well, as long as they don't learn to spoof :)
<FAJALOU> !poll | ramier
<ubottu> ramier: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<api984> WEP unsafe, WPA-PSK or PSK2 safe enught, MAC filtering doesnt help....
<amenado> vocx  the concept is to share unused bandwidth if one can even get it...ever connect to one AP with a fading in and out signal?  hehe
<n1c0> FALAJOU: ok. I read that people succeed on hibernating since they manage the screen backlight with toshset command
<raghav_> maybe the sun is behin\d me so i have to sit were it is shade
<ramier> >.<
<raghav_> yeah......
<ramier> i just want to know a good program since i don't trust google to tell me good programs
<Bill> man i appreciate all the advice, any one know of the linux program i may have spoke of?
<FAJALOU> hmmm n1c0 not sure, all i know is that i tried to put my computer to sleep and i had to reboot, but everything worked like i just came out of sleep, so it's pretty hit and miss
<Bill> could of been a myth
<vocx> amenado, the problem is of course not the normal guys, but those that want to download a lot with your connection
<orphean> ramier: then ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots like ubottu mentioned.
<cycom> Bill: you want us to tell you how to crack WEP?
<brianherman> ace_suares: yes i have two sound cards
<ace_suares> Bill what program ? Missed your q
<raghav_> hey hermes
<Kelen> Is that i need a new configuration for mplayer i just complete install.?
<api984> Bill : what prog
<amenado> ramier trust me, i have a crystal ball... :P
<Hilikus> damnit, how can i tell if my kernel is xen?? the nvidia installer is claming so but i dont think so
<raghav_> are you there?
<n1c0> FALAJOU>ok
<ace_suares> brianherman: probably some conflict them
<cycom> Bill: I don't think that's going to go over too well in here :)
<suweid> Is there a command that would allow only one copy of a program to run at at time? For example "onlyone firefox" starts firefox, but if I do another "onlyone firefox" before the first one termintes, it does nothing? I can easily write a script to do that, but I wonder if it's been done to death?
<FastZ> shaba1, finally booted!  getting logged in.  I'll be right back
<cycom> but I assure you, it does exist.
<Bill> oh no, i just heard there was one out in linux that could login to any wireless network
<brianherman> bill:http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/content/view/24244/98/
<onats> damn, i'm having a hard time making this nvidia 7300GS card work
<FAJALOU> ramier:  prism is ok, especially for google reader
<cycom> as long as you ohave plenty of time.
<shaba1> Cannot remember right now ace_suares too tired. I work 11pm-7:30 am and have only had 4 hours of slppe today
<Hermes> Yeah raghav
<FAJALOU> !language | onats
<ubottu> onats: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<raghav_> ok
<raghav_> cool
<raghav_> ummmm...
<amenado> vocx that the point ..if a signal is fading in and out..he's got one of a patience to sit there and download crap.. hehe
<onats> damn is a bad language????
<n1c0> FALAJOU> thank you
<cycom> onats: what do you mean work?
<cycom> onats: I don't think it is, but clearly FAJALOU does.
<brianherman> suweid: yes you can do it in bash
<shaba1> sleep that is
<onats> weirdo
<onats> lol
<ace_suares> Bill: kismet ?
<Bill> i know the person who told me about it, so ill find out from him.
<Bill> hmm i can check that
<FAJALOU> i just wanted to throw it out, it isn't necessarily family friendly
<suweid> brianherman, how?
<api984> AirCrack and Kismet... try Backtrack2 or 3 beta
<raghav_> do you know that infrared  remote for linux do you think itl work ifi had irda
<raghav_> ?
 * Hermes is on IRC
<raghav_> hermes?
<cycom> FAJALOU: they can get away with it on network telivision.
<onats> cycom, i can't get the video card to work properly. max resolution is 800x600, and no 3d acceleration. last time i check, it defaults to the failsafe mode of xorg..
<Hermes> Yay
<Hermes> Yes/
<Hermes> Yes?
 * Hermes beats raghav with fish
<FAJALOU> cycom, they can get away with alot on network tv.
<cycom> onats: did you install the restricted drivers?
<onats> FAJALOU, do you live in a basement?
<FAJALOU> no i live in the real world
<Bill> Thanks for all the advice guys, i will be changing my wireless security later this evening, i have to get going now though. see you on some other time
<onats> cycom, yes. when i go to the restricted drivers, the driver is ticked
 * gway9000 kids use this irc as well dodo
<FAJALOU> onats, is it nvidia?
<Hermes> Yes raghav what is it?
<onats> fajalou, yes it is
<ace_suares> brianherman: go to sound prefs and change the autodetect. Do you see your sound cards listed ?
<cycom> gway9000: first, that doesn't need to be a /me, and second, if kids are using IRC unsupervised, they're seeing a lot worse than 'damn'
<brianherman> if [ -f <path_to_firefox> ]; then
<K^Holtz> on my desktop, sometimes my firefox just stops loading. If i click the FF icon, it will come up with Starting Firefox, but then it will never actually load up. When this occurs, if i try to click the 'Shut Down' button, that will also not display. Others programs load up fine however. What might be causing this?
<brianherman>     <path_to application>
<brianherman> fi
<FAJALOU> ok, i was having issues w/ this too, the #nvidia irc helped me out alot.
<brianherman> suweid thats how u do it
<D3RGPS31> Software Question - What are the default packages installed in Ubuntu for working with CDs (copying, burning)
<Tweakerz> ace_suares,  i tried to manually load windows drivers but that did not work either
<cycom> onats: anything in your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<suweid> Okay, thanks.
<cycom> onats: specifically EE or WW?
<FAJALOU> D3RGPS31: braesero
<raghav_> this is mad i have now got two os to boot up with but i thinks ubantu has overwritten  vista and some files of it. hermes do you think i should system restore will that ork
<raghav_> work?
<ace_suares> brianherman: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/how-do-you-change-the-default-sound-card-in-kubuntu-499520/
<brianherman> ace_suares i see my audio card
<frosty> does anyone know if bt.etree.org is legal?
<D3RGPS31> Fajalou: would that be the package that adds the rightclick option to copy the CD?
<FAJALOU> raghav_: does it want to do a hdd check
<frosty> a lot of sources say it is....but i don't think i'm buying it...
<ace_suares> Tweakerz: is this the wifi question ? first google if it is supported !
<Hermes> Well
<Hermes> I don't know if System restore will do anything
<frosty> in the U.S.*
<FAJALOU> D3RGPS31: i would think so, not totally sure but that is what starts up when i click that.
<Tweakerz> it is supported
<BluntObject> Hi
<ace_suares> Tweakerz: it should load automatically then hwo do you know it's not loaded ?
<onats> cycom, wait
<ace_suares> Hi BluntObject
<raghav_> i mean restore ubantu and leave vista as it is mayby itl free some hdd memory
<raghav_> dont u think?
<cycom> onats: Waiting :)
<BluntObject> I'm looking for someone who is willing to mentor me into building deb packages for Ubuntu
<D3RGPS31> Fajalou: it isn't D=
<BluntObject> any takers here?
<Herissy> is there something I can type into the terminal too see if I can get my dvd drive to wakeup test if its working?
<Tweakerz> becouse when i type iwconfig nothing is listed
<Hermes> Well that makes you think Vista doesnt work properly know?
<FAJALOU> raghav_: the alternate install disk i believe has a system recovery opetion
<ace_suares> BluntObject: i think you might try #ubuntu-developers
<Peppery> Does anyone know if I can view the contents of a .tar.gz without extracting it in the shell?
<BluntObject> ace_suares: Ok. Thanks.
<FAJALOU> D3RGPS31: hmmm,
<raghav_> yes try start which ever drive you have
<Herissy> cause I push the button to open it but it won't open or light up or move.
<orphean> BluntObject: Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU as well
<Tweakerz> and when i modprobe it nothing comes up
<ace_suares> BluntObject: sorry that channel is empty. One of the others.
<raghav_> exeample start e:
<raghav_> thats my drive
<Hermes> Yes...
<Hermes> go on
<ace_suares> BluntObject: yeah orphean advice.
<raghav_> it works with me
<onats> cycom, failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<shaba1> Not ignoring anyone
<FAJALOU> D3RGPS31:  does anything come up?
<Hermes> What are you talking about?
<nickrud> Peppery just double click it in the file manager
<onats> that's kinda weird
<BluntObject> orphean? What does that mean?
<raghav_> start e: thas my dvd drive so it works
<D3RGPS31> Fajalou: on the rightclick menu, just the basics
<Hermes> I don't understand
<HackOfChris> Hello All
<nickrud> BluntObject ask the guys in #ubuntu-motu about the mentoring program
<Tweakerz> ace_suares,  yet it says the windows drivers are installed and hardware is present
<orphean> BluntObject: he was referring to what I told you
<Hermes> Hi
<Hermes> I must say it's fun using another OS
<Peppery> nickrud: I need to do it in the command line.
<ace_suares> BluntObject: orphean said,   BluntObject: Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU as well
<Hermes> Besides Windoze
<FAJALOU> D3RGPS31: is it necessary to have it, normally if you are trying to open an iso it will automatically open a burner for you.
<onats> will try envy drivers first
<BluntObject> nickrud: Thx.
<Herissy> lol
<D3RGPS31> Fajalou: i'm not trying to open one, i'm trying to make one
<BluntObject> ace_suares: Thx
<nickrud> Peppery oh. You can install mc , it can examine tar.gz's .
<Herissy> my dog knocked this laptop over a few days ago, I think he broke it frankly
<imterro> hey guys, i hate to ask a stupid question, but i'm having trouble connecting to a wireless router, i know my wireless card is working(used to use it to share internet to another computer), but i cant ping out, i have the wireless connection box checked, and have setup my ssid with the key and set it to dchp
<imterro> **dhcp
<FAJALOU> D3RGPS31:  you mean trying to burn one to disk?
<ace_suares> BluntObject: thank orphean and nickrud :-)... good luck !!!!
<imterro> am i missing something
<imterro> ?
<D3RGPS31> Fajalou: no, make one
<BluntObject> Righty oh
<BluntObject> Bye.
<FAJALOU> D3RGPS31: o sorry can't help there :(
<pbjman> Does anyone happen to know how I can change the volume ID of my disk?
<nickrud> Peppery also,   tar --list works
<shaba1> sorry ffold
<Tweakerz> ace_suares,  also the wifi card works when i load the livecd
<Herissy> but start (drive letter) doesn't work
<cycom> onats: hrmmm....
<Peppery> nickrud: I got it, thanks. tar ztvf file.tar.gz
<ace_suares> Tweakerz: run the live cd. Run 'lsmod' in a terminal and remember it. Run normally. run 'lsmod'. Look at the difference. If needed modprobe he missing modules.
<Tweakerz> ok thanks one second
<nickrud> mm -t
<ace_suares> pbjman: maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=364625
<BluntObject> seems very quiet on #ubuntu-motu
<Hermes> Bye
<cycom> onats: you running envy or anything like that to install the driver?
<nickrud> BluntObject it can be ..
<shaba1> sorry folks synaptic is now installing those 139 apps i just downloaded so things are going sssllloooowwww here
<BluntObject> nickrud: Are you clued in on deb building?
<nickrud> BluntObject I've done it a couple times but I certainly wouldn't call me clued in.
<nickrud> BluntObject I basically followed a cut and paste technique for very simple packages
<BluntObject> nickrud: Ok. Thx.
<cobal1> hi everyone
<ace_suares> hi cobal1
<pbjman> ace_suares: Maybe, I'll take a look. Not sure if that's it.
 * ace_suares will leave the house in 5 minutes..
<yowshi> hmmmm this is very odd since i dont remember turning on such a feature but my keyboad has begun acting like a mouse
<cobal1> i'm new for ubuntu and i think i need some help
<ace_suares> !question | cobal1
<ubottu> cobal1: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<FastZ> shaba1, you still here?  I can't figure out how to create a launcher on fluxbox so i started searching forums for some stuff and came across this thread that shows you how to manipulate your menu to show whatever you want it to show  http://www.justlinux.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=151621
<cobal1> ok i first installed ubuntu 7 months ago and since then i am looking for any solution to use my ati radeon hd2600 pro graphics car to use with ubuntu, but i could not find a solution
<Xeon06> Hey all. I was wondering, is there a way to launch a graphical application with root privileges? Like the basic text editor?
<jrib> Xeon06: gksudo.  But are you sure you need to do this?
<frosty> anyone here familiar with bt.etree.org?
<offline> Jrib :what's the risks ?
<Xeon06> Well nano isnt exactly the most user friendly application to edit stuff is it
<Xeon06> And the grub boot configuration probably wont let me edit it in restricted mode
<ace_suares> cobal1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=611166
<cobal1> anyone there knows about ati drivers??
<jrib> Xeon06: k
<Xeon06> Just a question tough, how do I find the name of the text editor's file?
<jrib> offline: editing stuff without knowing what you are doing is really the only risk
<offline> jrib : ok :)
<ace_suares> coabl1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=692102
<AdEbTa> i need help! is just to help me to modify my souce list, someone can help me????????
<frosty> jrib, do you know anything about bt.etree.org and it's legalities in the U.S.? You've helped me in the past..I apologize for bothering you...
<ace_suares> coabl1 are you runnign hardy ??
<ace_suares> AdEbTa: waht's the problem with the sources.list ?
<jrib> frosty: nope, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic though as it isn't really related to ubuntu
<ace_suares> Xeon06: try apt-get install joe
<ace_suares> Xeon06: sorry 'sudo apt-get install joe'
<Xeon06> ok thanks
<ace_suares> Xeon06: and 'sudo youreditor(nano, joe, vi) /etc/grub/menu.lst'
<Xeon06> I'll see what that is
<Xeon06> oh. joe is a graphical editor?
<Xeon06> Do you know the name of the "default" one perhaps?
<cobal1> nope i just installed ubuntu and it uses the vesa driver
<jrib> Xeon06: vim or nano
<ace_suares> Xeon06: okay you want a GUI ? Try ALT-F2 and then 'sudo gedit /etc/grub/menu.lst'
<jrib> Xeon06: you want: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ace_suares> Xeon06: are you gnome or kde ?
<Xeon06> Oooh so gedit it is. Thanks loads.
<Xeon06> Gnome
<kaston> after doing an ubuntu update this morning my resolution is stuck at 480x600.  can anyone help me?
<ace_suares> jrib: right you are right.
<cobal1> once before i had tried to use the fglrx
<Xeon06> Well just doing in terminal "sudo gedit menu.lst" did the job, thanks.
<ace_suares> Xeon06: okay follow jrib's advice.
<jrib> Xeon06: use gksudo for graphical apps...
<kaston> i have an nvidia geforce7600 chip
<cobal1> but it failed
<ace_suares> Xeon06: enless possibilities, if you think of it :-)
<Xeon06> What is the difference?
<jrib> !gksudo | xeon06
<offline> is there any way to light-weigthing hardy on my laptop ? i feel it too heavy, i mean heavier than when i used xp on the same machine
<ubottu> xeon06: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ace_suares> cobal1: mayeb it is in restricted drivers ?
<cobal1> i installed the 7.10 version and now updating to 8.04
<georgij> how to install grub into my harddrive?
<georgij> with my live cd
<cobal1> i will try the restricted drivers
<ace_suares> georgij: try supergrubdisk
<Tweakerz> ace_suares, it looks like the modules for the wifi is missing totally iwlwifi_mac80211 iwl3945
<kaston> can anyone help me?
<georgij> how do I try it
<Xeon06> Ah ok I get it, thanks to both of you.
<ace_suares> georgij: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<georgij> isnt there a fast command in live cd wich make me do it really fast
<georgij> because its 5 am
<cobal1> indeed i don't want to use the closed-source drivers but i want to develop opengl applications with ubuntu
<ace_suares> Tweakerz: k !
<Xeon06> Oh, another quickie. Should I keep the Recovery mode and such in my grub boot list? What are the chances that I might ever need to use those?
<ace_suares> Tweakerz: and you can not 'modprobe wifi_mac80211' ?
<ace_suares> georgij: the fast command doesnt work until 6 am
<shaba1> I ma still here FastZ Just badly lagged
<kaston> anyone?
<Tweakerz> no ace_suares  it says module not found
<cobal1> i read the forums and most of the blogs but could not see anyone who could install ati hd2xxx series correctly
<georgij> I am in a rush I wanted to install Ubuntu in my external harddrive and now it installed grub with error 21 so now I have to install grub in my harddrive
<ace_suares> Xeon06: the recovery mode don't take space, it's just other kernel boot options. Keep them :-)
<offline> just type it kaston... someone will reply
<georgij> Please give me a fast suggestion help me please I dont have much time
<ace_suares> Tweakerz: try 'locate mac80211'
<kaston> after doing an ubuntu update this morning my resolution is stuck at 480x600.
<FastZ> shaba1, did you check out that link i posted?
<shaba1> it got caught in the scroll FastZ
<offline> is there any way to light-weigthing hardy on my laptop ? i feel it too heavy, i mean heavier than when i used xp on the same machine.. like tweaking or something ???
<ace_suares> Tweakerz: http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=mac80211
<shaba1> Like I said I am way lagged
<ace_suares> cobal1: I went out and bought another card :-)
<Tweakerz> ace_suares,  it found it on the install, anyway i can just edit a file to have the module looad?
<georgij> no one can help me please help me
<cobal1> ace_suares :  this is the only solution i found :)
<georgij> I dont have anything to place supergrub into
<yrjokin> jrib: following the advice you just gave Xeon06; if I were to delete the older kernel would it no longer appear at boot and how can I comment them out instead (is it just # before the line in question - the one I no longer wish to appear - sorry but I want to be 100%)
<georgij> please help me install grub to my hd
<georgij> with my live cd
<ace_suares> offline: did you try system-preferences-appearnce and go to 'none' on Visual Effect s?
<ace_suares> georgij: you nedd to dl and burn cdrom
<FAJALOU> yrjokin:  there is something in the grub menu.lst that asks to only show one kernel in grub, it's up near the top
<georgij> i dont have
<georgij> sudo grub
<georgij> setup (hd0)
<cobal1> i will change my hd2600 pro with a geforce fx440 of my friend head to head
<georgij> how does that work?
<AdEbTa> ace_suares are you to much busy, my problem is very simple, it's just because i dont know how to undo the modification on my soucelist
<offline> ace-suarez : i'ts already on 'non-visual effects' but still heavier than my previous OS
<Xeon06> ace:suares: Thanks.
<AdEbTa> ?
<jrib> yrjokin: if you just remove the old kernel, it will take care of the grub entries automatically
<yrjokin> FAJALOU: I have two OS's
<jrib> yrjokin: the package is named linux-image-BLAH
<ace_suares> AdEbTa: sorry i might have missed your lines please repeat
<AdEbTa> ok
<FAJALOU> yrjokin, o ok. what partition is the other os on and what is it?
<georgij> sudo grub then setup (hd0) will this work?
<AdEbTa> my problem is that I added a line on the soucelist, and it's not correct, and i cant do the apt-get anymore, now i want to delete this line i added, and i dunno how to do it
<esac> is anybody familiar with QoS ?
<yrjokin> jrib: using synaptics?
<jrib> yrjokin: sure
<georgij> omg please help me fast
<georgij> Fast as the lightining
<georgij> I have been trying to fix this for 3 hours
<ace_suares> AdEbTa: try ALT-F2, then type 'gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' and remove the offending line.
<ace_suares> georgij: I dont think asking to help you fast will get you fast help. Trust me.
<ParanoyaM> hi
<ace_suares> hi ParanoyaM
<ParanoyaM> how to mount ntfs and fat partition
<georgij> ace suares please help me
<AdEbTa> ok, iĺl try it
<offline> hi para
<ace_suares> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<georgij> it says
<yrjokin> FAJALOU: thanks I have it now
<georgij> invalid device request
<ace_suares> !fstab | ParanoyaM
<ubottu> ParanoyaM: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<FAJALOU> ok np.
<georgij> INVALID DEVICE REQUEST
<yrjokin> jrib: thanks
<ace_suares> !diskmounter | ParanoyaM
<ubottu> ParanoyaM: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<cobal1> i have to go, update started, thanks ace_suares
<georgij> sudo grub
<georgij> setup (hd0)
<georgij> INVALID DEVICE REQUEST
<georgij> WHAT DID I DO WRONG
<jrib> georgij: calm down please
<FAJALOU> !caps | georgij
<ubottu> georgij: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ace_suares> !imaptience | georgij
<ubottu> Factoid imaptience not found
<Tweakerz> ace_suares,  having complitablity issues with iwiwifi, anyway to load the module manualy?
<ace_suares> georgij: you want to boot from external harddisk ?
<georgij> Yes
<georgij>  But
<georgij> I want to boot from the normal harddrive also
<lubuntu> ..
<ace_suares> Tweakerz: if the module is already there, then you can load manually if it's not there, you need to find a way to get it there.
<Flannel> georgij: set a root first
<georgij> So I want grub to be in my windows HD
<georgij> where should i set the root?
<Tweakerz> it is there ace_suares   how can i load it?
<ace_suares> georgij: does your BIOS support booitng of usb ?
<Flannel> georgij: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<georgij> yes
<ace_suares> Tweakerz: modprobe (man modprobe)
<Tweakerz> ace_suares, when i searched for it, it gave back alot of results
<georgij> I installed ubuntu after windows
<georgij> but inside a external hd
<FAJALOU> georgij super grub disk does an amazing job getting grub back
<georgij> i dont have cds
<idimmu> so
<georgij> and stuff
<idimmu> i was trying to install centos
<georgij> How do i use the root command properly??
<idimmu> and it was really hard
<idimmu> help
<FAJALOU> !help | idimmu
<ubottu> idimmu: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<FAJALOU> idimmu, sorry just ask your question
<georgij> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<georgij> Error 15: File not found
<ace_suares> !question | idimmu
<ubottu> idimmu: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<idimmu> !aids !idimmu
<ubottu> Factoid aids !idimmu not found
<georgij> read my error from the page
<ace_suares> idimmu: waht language do you prefer ?
<offline> georgij : have you mount your externah HD ?
<idimmu> en-troll_UTF8
<georgij> offline ill do that now its mounted
<ace_suares> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<idimmu> channel emergency?
<georgij> should i find it inside /media/disk/boot/grub/stage1
<yrjokin> is there any sane reason why su wouldn't accept my password but sudo did (I have already used su this login - I am totally baffled)
<idimmu> is there a tidal wave?
<idimmu> yrjokin: did you try
<ace_suares> !sudo | yrjokin
<ubottu> yrjokin: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<idimmu> sudo su ?
<georgij> grub> find /media/disk/boot/grub/stage1
<georgij> Error 15: File not found
<offline> sudo -s
<yrjokin> su worked by itself earlier - brb
<georgij> offline what seem to be my problem
<idimmu> georgij: seriously, its all in the reflexes
<georgij> idimmu what u mean
<ParanoyaM> http://pastebin.ru/294698
<ParanoyaM> pls help me
<yrjokin> sudo worked but didn't even ask for a password! thanks
<esac> anybody use dd-wrt ? im wondering why my rate is only 5.5 mbits
<AdEbTa> ace_suares THANKS !!! it worked... i knew it was simple, but, i'm just a noobe on linux!!! thank you!
<yrjokin> hey - i did a fresh install when that happened before. lol I should have asked here first
<ace_suares> yrjokin: sudo doesnt' ask for a pw if you recently used it :-)
<georgij> no answers yet eh
<ace_suares> AdEbTa: glad i could help !
<ParanoyaM> ace_suares: http://pastebin.ru/294698
<FAJALOU> ParanoyaM:  what exactly is the problem?
<yrjokin> sorry - my bad - I meant sudo su - worked !!!!!!!!! bedtime
<ace_suares> yrjokin: sudo -s would be better.
<chang-li> anyone using ati x300 pcie with dual screens? can't seem to get it working.
<georgij> Why is no one responding me?
<NetEcho> hey is there any good gnome html editing tools for ubuntu?
<Hermes> Hermes back
<Matthew> I just installed hardy on my sisters laptop and non-free flash is not available in synaptic
<ParanoyaM> FAJALOU: Problem in that i can't mount to write ntfs
<cl0s-home> ace_suares: nice wit the -s switch.. never knew about that
<FAJALOU> ParanoyaM:  try using ntfs-3g
<Hermes> I shutdown the computer using the terminal like someone suggested
<ace_suares> ParanoyaM: start windows and shut it down properly then start ubuntu again.
<ParanoyaM> ace_suares: i can't
<ace_suares> cl0s-home: I used 'su bash' before I learned about -s ;-)
<ace_suares> ParanoyaM: why ?
<FAJALOU> ParanoyaM: it makes a difference trust me.
<cl0s-home> yea i used to the the sudu su -
<ace_suares> ParanoyaM: no license :-)))
<cl0s-home> till about a minute ago, lol
<ParanoyaM> ace_suares: because when i am trying to launch windows i get error message: Starting up... GRUB Loading stage2Read Error
<georgij> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ace_suares> cl0s-home: strange how you can leanr the small things only from others :-)
<georgij> help me with this
<georgij> help me
<georgij> help me
<FAJALOU> ParanoyaM:  using ntfs-3g you will be able to se it.
<FAJALOU> georgij, what about this confuses you?
<ParanoyaM> FAJALOU: i AM using NTFS-3G
<ace_suares> ParanoyaM: use supergrubdisk to restore your grub and then try again.;
<FAJALOU> ahh ok.
<georgij> Well for one it doesnt find the stage1 file
<cl0s-home> ace_suares: only in oss
<ParanoyaM> ace_suares: i am not guru can u say me what to do exactly?
<georgij> any answers to that?
<cl0s-home> :)
<georgij> fajalou
<ace_suares> ParanoyaM: YES: get supergrubdisk (google) and restore your grub
<FAJALOU> georgij: and you don't have a disc to burn super grub disc to?
<georgij> nop
<ace_suares> FAJALOU: that, and he is impatient :-)
<idimmu> FAJALOU: burn the iso to a floppy
<nomopofomo> 100 bucks if someone can tell me what font to use in the terminal for those block looking characters.
<georgij> why cant i just do it like this
<idimmu> then it will work
<georgij> this is just 3 lines of terminal
<NetEcho> any mac4lin users here?
<ace_suares> nomopofomo: how will you pay !?
<FAJALOU> can you get a disc or a floppy, or a usb drive.
<georgij> why doesnt it work
<nomopofomo> paypal
<georgij> I only have 500gb big usb hds
<Tweakerz> ace_suares,  do modules usally end with .ko?
<georgij> with files in it
<ace_suares> nomopofomo: sorry i have no paypal I know the answer but alas.
<nomopofomo> you know the font? it's got pipes and blocks
<ace_suares> Tweakerz: always (kernel 2.6.x
<nomopofomo> if you send me your personal info i'll send you a check
<ace_suares> Tweakerz: but if you ise modprobe, you can leave out the ko unless you want to uyse full path
<ace_suares> nomopofomo: sorry no personal info given out.
<Tweakerz> im confused now
<nomopofomo> ah, okay... do you want to just give me the answer then? :)
<ace_suares> Tweakerz: why !?
<idimmu> nomopofomo: Terminal Courier Aids 10pt
<ace_suares> nomopofomo: he he
<nomopofomo> see, i thought it would start with the word terminal but i can't find any Terminal fonts
<ace_suares> nomopofomo: you called my bluff...
<idimmu> Tweakerz: have you tried modprobe aids.ko ?
<nomopofomo> it's really stupid, i just want to change gedit's default font so whenever i open nfo files it looks right
<ace_suares> nomopofomo: what terminal you mean ? konsole, or xtem, or gnome-terminal ?
<Tweakerz> ace_suares, when i do the locate i find folders with the name and it seems for many kernals yet none of them end with kernal 2.6.x
<Tweakerz> no idimmu  that sounds stupid
<nomopofomo> actually, gedit
<ace_suares> Tweakerz: never mind idimmu he is a troll
<ace_suares> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<nomopofomo> but the font is called terminal in windows
<Tweakerz> ace_suares,  yes seems like it
<idimmu> nomopofomo: try www.vcdquality.com for your warez masterbation
<ace_suares> nomopofomo: okay now I get you i dont' think that that is available in ubuntu.
<idimmu> nfos are for criminal white van men men SCUM
<georgij> fuck this really
<doubled_> anyone still awake ? :)
<georgij> now i am pissed
<FAJALOU> !language | georgij
<ubottu> georgij: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<georgij> I have waited so long for an answer
<cl0s-home> still? its 10:30
<elky> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<georgij> i give a gugu about my language
<nomopofomo> there has to be a similar font. i am certain of it...
<ace_suares> georgij: I am p** to but the differnece is I got it working :-)
<georgij> and patiance omg
<YeaSt> DATE
<idimmu> solitair > patience
<YeaSt> Sat Jun 21 23:36:20 ADT 2008
<ace_suares> elky: great i tried impatience but ubutto didn't know :-)
<georgij> I didnt even want to do anything to my comp only to the external hd stupid installation
<idimmu> i once had a date with a girl
<idimmu> she didnt fuck me
<idimmu> what can you do?
<nomopofomo> idimmu, why not?
<Flannel> elky, see idimmu
<Matthew> I installed Hardy on my sisters computer: why isn't non-free flash available in synaptic, and I can't sudo apt-get install xchat,
<cl0s-home> lol
<FAJALOU> !language | idimmu
<ubottu> idimmu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ace_suares> nomopofomo: idimmu is a troll please ignore
<ace_suares> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<Flannel> Matthew: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Schuenemann> can anyone tell me what packages should I install for compiz?
<Pici> ace_suares: stop
<cl0s-home> Matthew: you have to enable the repos..
<Flannel> Matthew: also, have you reloaded your package cache?
<Starnestommy> ace_suares: he's already been banned and removed
<georgij> ace suares u got it working tell me
<georgij> tell me
<georgij> please tell me ill kiss ur feet :D
<ace_suares> Starnestommy: tjanks it took a while tough :-(
<Matthew> cl0s-home multiverse is enabled
<shaba1> ok finally back
<ace_suares> Starnestommy: maybe ban georgij too ;-)
<nomopofomo> ace_suares, i know
<doubled_> georgij: check your query
<shaba1> after install ing 138 files
<shaba1> shey ace_suares
<Matthew> flannel: how would I do that (and I'm running 8.04)
<Flannel> Matthew: universe is where xchat is.  But, have you reloaded your package cache?  (pastebin sudo apt-get update)
<shaba1> hey FastZ
<ace_suares> hi shaba1
<travis70> Hello all ... trying to get 3-D acceleration working with an Intel 845GM graphics card.  Googled it, and didn't find anything that worked.  Any suggestions?
<cl0s-home> Matthew: did u already apt-get update?
<shaba1> Man that was a lag
<georgij> please ban ace
<georgij> stupid son of a cuecumber
<georgij> lol
<jesus_> i have a question regarding my sound
<Tweakerz> ace_suares, i still dont understand how to load them
<doubled_> georgij: what is the problem you're having ? you wanna install your external hdd ?
<jesus_> i did the evtouch for the touchscreen and now that it works, my speakers dont work
<ace_suares> !question | jesus_
<ubottu> jesus_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jesus_> i only get sound from one speaker
<georgij> Doubled I want to install grub
<Tweakerz> ace_suares,  my modprobe.conf is blank
<ace_suares> Tweakerz: give me the FULL path to your modules.
<georgij> Thats the only thing i want to do
<georgij> Into my HD
<Matthew> cl0s-home, flannel: when I installed hardy on my computer, the updates began automatically. I'm sudoing the update now, thank you.
<georgij> the HD inside my computer
<Flannel> georgij: That's still not a very good description.  Please ask a *full* question, all on one line.
<georgij> with my live CD
<georgij> I want to install grub with my live cd
<Tweakerz> ok if i pm you ace_suares ?
<bluefoxx>  jesus_ try checking the cables for the speakers
<Flannel> georgij: Have you followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows ?
<ace_suares> Tweakerz: okay as an exception.
<cl0s-home> Matthew: yea after you add any new repos you have to refresh in synaptic or sudo apt-get update command lin..
<nomopofomo> omg rael
<Tweakerz> thanks
<doubled_> georgij: just install linux on that drive you're talking about and it will install grub too :)
<georgij> Doesnt work Flannel
<Rael> hi
<Flannel> !doesntwork | georgij
<ubottu> georgij: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<georgij> I have windows on it
<georgij> But I want grub only
<nomopofomo> Rael... are you Rael from MT?
<georgij> I dont want to remove windows
<georgij> because it isnt my computer
<Rael420> nope
<FAJALOU> georgij:  partition the hd
<georgij> I was only told to fix grub
<Flannel> georgij: Again, Stop using the enter key as punctuation.  So, you want to boot windows with GRUB, but you have no linux on it?
<georgij> not to delete windows
<Matthew> thanks cl0s-home; flannel. I appreciate it.
<doubled_> well. is there linux on the same hdd as well ?
<georgij> I have external hds that I have linux inside
<Flannel> georgij: Again, these are things you should be including in your original question.  You're currently making it *extremely* difficult to help you, which is why you haven't been helped yet.
<georgij> So I can boot
<ozkelligirl> hi all
<cl0s-home> georgij: can i ask what you want to install grub for? lol with no linux?
<georgij> I have linux on my external hds
<Flannel> georgij: How many harddrives do you have in this computer?
<georgij> 1
 * ace_suares leaves the house. Just finishing a pm with Tweakerz. BYE ALL !
<Flannel> georgij: Does your BIOS allow you to boot to USB?
<georgij> and one external thats mine with ubuntu
<Rael420> I am trying to reinstall the madwifi thing, my wi fi stopped working. after I unzip when I do make clean I get this: cd: 1: can't cd to /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/build
<georgij> yes
<ozkelligirl> can anyone help me
<georgij> it allows me to boot anything even lan
<Flannel> georgij: so, you install GRUB to the USB one, and then in the BIOS, select that disk to boot to.
<FAJALOU> !question | ozkelligirl
<ubottu> ozkelligirl: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Rael420> then it says Makefile.inc:66: *** /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/build is missing, please set KERNELPATH.  Stop.
<cl0s-home> oo i c.. not 100% sure but you most likely dont need grub u just need to boot off that external hd
<widespread> hi
<widespread> can anyone see me?
<Flannel> georgij: You *cant* install grub on the internal one, without overwriting the windows bootloader.  theres only one MBR
<Flannel> !hi | widespread
<georgij> Ok flannel how do i install grub
<ubottu> widespread: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<siavash> does anyone know how to make a printer work through any kind of virtual machine?
<widespread> i have to take a dump
<georgij> let me overwrite the Windows bootloader
<Schuenemann> can anyone tell me what packages should I install for compiz?
<georgij> I dont want the windows bootloader
<ozkelligirl> i'm using ubuntu8.04 how do i get rolling block screen working
<cl0s-home> georgij: go to your bios and change the boot sequence, put your usb drive first..
<Flannel> georgij: Is this a fresh install of Ubuntu on the USB drive?
<georgij> I want grub how can i replace it?
<webcamwonder> Schuenemann If you have ubuntu installed, all the necessary packages are already installed
<cl0s-home> IF its setup right it should just work..
<Flannel> georgij: please stop repeating the same question.  You're being helped. Stop asking the same thing again and again.
<siavash> anyone know if you can install printer drivers in virtual box and not get the same error you get in vmware?
<Schuenemann> webcamwonder, actually I'm using KDE
<georgij> But when I leave here how is my friend going to use this computer since it is his
<elky> Flannel, why not take georgij into #ubuntu-classroom where there'll be less noise.
<cl0s-home> georgij: for what you want, it makes no sense to go thru the hassle of installing grub just to boot windows.. you need to just boot off the usb hd.. when you leave there is no usb hd so it will go to the secondary which is prob cd then his hd..
<Schuenemann> webcamwonder, is it just compiz package?
<Flannel> georgij: /join #ubuntu-classroom
<georgij> If i say like this I have no bootloader please learn me how to install grub
<webcamwonder> Schuenemann you need the compiz-core package if i am not mistaken, it won't require you to install the GDE
<bluefoxx> whats the command to force an version upgrade??
<siavash> ok another question, why does the grub keep populating my start up list with more and more kernel versions?
<Flannel> georgij: /join #ubuntu-classroom
<FAJALOU> siavash:  because you have multiple kernels, and when you update grub, it detects the different kernels
<doubled_> Flannel: can you help me with 1 problem ? :)
<Flannel> !ask | doubled_
<ubottu> doubled_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<recon69> ﻿Rael420: I would say you are missing some build tools, check to see if you have build-essentials ect installed
<FAJALOU> there is a place in the grub menu.lst that gives you the option of only showing one kernel
<bluefoxx> its something like sudo aptitude force-upgrade isnt it?say going from 7.10 to 8.04 i mean...
<siavash> FAJALOU: cool thx
<crimsaq> could anyone tell me how to get 'libnotify'?
<amenado> bluefoxx-> may i suggest a new install instead of upgrade to avoid any headache on updates?
<jrib> crimsaq: use your favorite package manager.  It is in the repositories
<NForc3r> hey guys, how do i stream media files off a server to my laptop running ubuntu? i linked my ubuntu laptop to my media server (windows). i go to the networked folder with all my music on my ubuntu laptop. i can see the files, copy them to my hard drive and all but i cant run them off my server. how do i run them on my server
<Flannel> crimsaq: looks like the package is "libnotify1"
<FAJALOU> or siavash you could try sudo update-grub and see if they disappear
<nomopofomo> Paying 100 dollars to anyone who figures out what font is all pipes and squares!
<Rael420> recon69: I did the build-essiential install and it says :build-essential is already the newest version.
<psyntience> crimsaq: sudo apt-get insatll pidgin-libnotify
<bluefoxx> amenado;  im just wondering what the command is, imnot using it...i have a blank machine sitting here and i had the idea to isntall ibex on it to watch it progress
<crimsaq> I found it as libnotify-bin in aptitude?
<psyntience> install even
 * psyntience can't spell.
<yoyoned> siavash: uninstall the kernels you aren't using, and the extra entries will go away as well
<crimsaq> and for XChat, not pidgin :P
<siavash> FAJALOU: so there is no file where the boot options are listed like in windows?
<siavash> yoyoned: how do I do that?
<doubled_> I have a g15 keyboard from logitech. from g15tools.com i've downloaded all the files they offer. now i need to install it, but i dont know how. the readme says i need to install libg15 first. so then i checked the readme in that folder. and it said to do ./configure.. from that point it configures some stuff but then stops and says "configure: error: "libusb not found. please install it". so i did "locate libusb" and it found some files already on my sy
<doubled_> stem so i dont know why its saying it cant find libusb.
<NForc3r> my idea was to get a laptop with a small hard drive to wirelessly connect to my desktop with a massive hard drive and stream movies and music off the big PCs hard drive
<NForc3r> ?
<amenado> bluefoxx-> well you can not upgrade and empty one, so you just have to install
<Schuenemann> nomopofomo, http://www.fontspace.com/category/pipes ?
<yoyoned> siavash: do you know how to use synaptic
<siavash> yep
<FAJALOU> siavash:  yes there is... it's boot/grub/menu.lst
<Flannel> crimsaq: -bin is a binary, do you need the program "libnotify" or just the library?
<webcamwonder> Schuenemann I am sorry, I cannot find the exact packages required, maybe someone else can help you
<siavash> cool thx FAJALOU
<FAJALOU> np
<bluefoxx> amenado;  well the plan would be install hardy then force  aversion upgrade using the command im hunting for...
<Matthew> how do I use the zoom function on a laptop
<nomopofomo> Schuenemann, lol no... it's like an ascii font (unsure if I used the term properly)
<NForc3r> ?
<orphean> doubled_: apt-get install libusb-dev
<amenado> bluefoxx go ahead, if you have the liveCd or alternate..boot it up
<doubled_> ok thank you orphean i will try it
<nomopofomo> Schuenemann, if you've ever had windows it's just called "Terminal"
<dubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22013/
<orphean> doubled_: packages are split into parts, the part that's used, and then the part used for development.
<bluefoxx> amenado;  but the command in question is all i lack...
<NForc3r> matthew. install compiz manager from add remove programs then go to the zoom menu thing and change the contols
<orphean> doubled_: if you're compiling stuff you need the -dev package installed
<dubuntu> shouldn't this package be in the universal repository? http://paste.ubuntu.com/22013/
<unavailable> timer not connected to io apic??
<dmsuperman> nomopofomo, You need the exact font or a similar one?
<Schuenemann> nomopofomo, the pipe char? --> |
<doubled_> Matthew: windowskey + scroll
<amenado> bluefoxx-> command to do what? you have an empty or blank hd, what command will it take?
<NForc3r> or that
<NForc3r> that works so much better
<doubled_> orphean: ok :)
<Matthew> NForc3r thanks. doubled_, I don't have a scroll wheel on my laptop
<nomopofomo> dmsuperman, similar, I guess. Without having to install the Microsoft one if possible.
<dmsuperman> nomopofomo, I use Courier
<siavash> yoyoned: how do I uninstall the other kernels through synaptec? and is it safe to uninstall all kernels and just leave 1? how much space do they take up?
<Flannel> dubuntu: that particular one isnt, no.  But libevent is, libevent1 is the name of the package ith that library
<nomopofomo> dmsuperman, I figured Ubuntu would have one
<YeaSt> Sat Jun 21 23:52:41 ADT 2008
<bluefoxx> amenado;  i know this. im asking what the terminal command to force a version upgrade is. then im going to install and run the command...
<unavailable> anyone solved   timer not connected to io apic??
<recon69> ﻿﻿Rael420:: next guess is the kernel-headers
<YeaSt> good evening guys
<FAJALOU> siavash: yes it's safe, i actually just did it
<dmsuperman> nomopofomo, don't bother paying 100 bucks to figure it out though, i'm sure somebody here will know without needing money :P
<NForc3r> mathew. make it like windows button and + or something :D
<Flannel> siavash: Its usually a good idea to leave two (the current one and an old, known working one).  Just remove the various older linux-image files
<Rael420> what should I do to check that
<nomopofomo> dmsuperman, that's what I'm betting on :)
<nomopofomo> dmsuperman, I just use that to get your attention ^_^ hehehe
<siavash> :)) sounds good
<dubuntu> Flannel: thanks
<amenado> bluefoxx once more, the sequence will be to install via a liveCd or alternate CD and then do an upgrade via synaptic or command line apt-get upgrade
<dmsuperman> heh
<doubled_> Matthew: connect a normal mouse, at least for me i think laptop touchpads are irritating. nevertheless, you can change keybindings for every function in compiz via the advanced settings
<YeaSt> Sat Jun 21 23:53:41 ADT 2008
<recon69> ﻿Rael420: check synaptic
<Flannel> YeaSt: Please turn that off
<yoyoned> siavash: in synaptic, search for linux-image.  it will show all the kernels you currently have installed.  if you open a terminal and type uname -a it it will tell you what you current running kernel is.  in synaptic,uninstall all the other kernels besides the one you are running
<amenado> bluefoxx-> you seem to have the sequence off
<dmsuperman> nomopofomo, but yeah, I've always used "monospace" or "courier"
<ParanoyaM> ace_suares: i boot from supergrubdisk but i really don't know how to fix
<Schuenemann> can anyone tell me what packages should I install for compiz?
<kidbuntu> !IPOD
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<kidbuntu> !iphone
<ubottu> Factoid iphone not found
<Flannel> Schuenemann: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<siavash> yoyoned: thx
<unavailable> anyone got the   timer not connected to io apic problem?
<dmsuperman> !askthebot | kidbuntu
<ubottu> kidbuntu: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<YeaSt> Sat Jun 21 23:54:51 ADT 2008
<Matthew> doubled_: I have a mouse, but it's not with me at this time. I'm currently changing the settings in compiz. Thank you.
<yoyoned> siavash: but it doesn't hurt anything to have multiple kernels.  The only time you notice is at boot up
<Schuenemann> Flannel, gutsy with KDE
<siavash> yoyoned: but it's now pushing my windows option off the screen
<nomopofomo> dmsuperman, thanks for the suggestion.
<doubled> Matthew: you're welcome :)
<bluefoxx> amenado;  i allready understand this. what i need to know is the exact command i would use...i would expect something like "sudo aptitude force-upgrade" but since my main box is down for hardware maitance i cant check
<Rael420> recon69: what is the name of the package I am looking for
<YeaSt> hello, anyone use kubuntu with kde4?
<yoyoned> siavash: understood
<Flannel> Schuenemann: You might have better luck in #kubuntu then.  I believe KDE and gnome have different sets of gotchas when dealing with eyecandy
<amenado> bluefoxx apt-get upgrade once you have an installed base
<bluefoxx> amenado;  i know what the sequence of events would be. install to the hard disk i put in there, then run the upgrade command that i lack currently...
<mainer_> alguien habla espanol?
<Schuenemann> Flannel, oh well, that channel is a bit dead by now. But I'll sleep and try tomorrow. Thanks
<dmsuperman> !es | mainer_
<ubottu> mainer_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Schuenemann> !es | mainer_
<bluefoxx> amenado;  apt-get was deprecieted wasnt it? and that only isntalls the updates/program upgrades for the system as i recall when i still used apt-get
<elky> YeaSt, you're probably best asking in #kubuntu where there's less noise and more kubuntu users ;)
<unavailable> is the "timer not connected to io-apic" connected to the "your system failed to hibernate correctly"?
<dmsuperman> bluefoxx, definitely not
<amenado> bluefoxx-> nope
<sayers> is the VNC default port on ubuntu 5900?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 5900 in nautilus-open-terminal "Can't open Desktop folder" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/5900
<shaba1> hey how does one see the java console
<yoyoned> bluefoxx: if you want to upgrade from feisty to hardy from the command line, change all the instances of feisty to hardy in /etc/apt/sources.list, then do apt-get dist-upgrade
<recon69> ﻿Rael420: linux-headers
<dmsuperman> bluefoxx, apt-get is for updating, upgrading, installing, and removing most all applications in ubuntu/debian distros
<bluefoxx> yoyoned;  ok, thanks. thats the info i was looking for
<`Kryten`> heya.... anyone have any experience with hdparm... my HD appears to be stuck in 16 bit mode UDMA2
<travis70> Has anyone had any luck at getting 3-D acceleration working on an Intel 845GM graphics card?
<unavailable> is the "timer not connected to io-apic" connected to the "your system failed to hibernate correctly"?
<siavash> here's another question :) Has anyone managed to get a printer to fully work through a Virtual Machine? I can't find any good drivers for my canon printer
<Sa[i]nT> how far is that from the 945GM series?
<dmsuperman> sayers, I believe it is
<yoyoned> bluefoxx: but its better to use the gui update manager if available
<travis70> Oh ... sorry, I meant 945GM.  Duh.
<Sa[i]nT> travis70, i'm using the 945GM intel in my Acer Aspire.
<Rael420> recon69: it says Header files related to Linux kernel version 2.6.24 and Linux kernel headers for version 2.6.24 on x86/x86_64 are installed
<bluefoxx> yoyoned;  i avoid the gui on older machines. too slow for my liking
 * unavailable wonders if anyone can see my type
<dmsuperman> unavailable, no, we can.t
<unavailable> lol
<unavailable> just checking
<ozkelligirl> who's using ubuntu8.04?
<travis70> Okay, I have a Gateway ... I'm trying to get 3-D acceleration working so I can use Compiz.  Not sure what is up ... cannot find any sort of setting to turn 3-D on.
<Sa[i]nT> memememe
<unavailable> me
<`Kryten`> yeah... I am ozkelligirl
<styles> Hey, I just got a Logitech MX 3200 Keyboard. The general funtions work, but I was wondering if its possible to get the time and the other features working, I've searched and only found general logitech support.
<siavash> 8.04 rocks
<dmsuperman> bluefoxx, i believe more than being gui it's just that it updates your list every time it loads
<cl0s-home> << users
<cl0s-home> user*
<dmsuperman> bluefoxx, as far as I know it doesn't use any heavy resources just to run the gui though
<dmsuperman> bluefoxx, it just seems to lag as it gets the latest lists at the beginning
<`Kryten`> just wish I could get it to run a quick as the same comp did with mandriva 2007.1!!!!
<unavailable> dmsuperman was just wondering bcuz ive asked about the io-apic and didnt get any reply
<Sa[i]nT> travis70, i don't know about gateways, I'm on a laptop also. Compiz should work on your chip. It works fine and with great results on mine.
<bluefoxx> dmsuperman;  bleh...i find typing faster than using a mouse and trying to track it across the screen...im one of those thats obsessed with keyboard shortcuts...
<dmsuperman> unavailable, if nobody knows about your problem they just don't respond...usually keep askign every few minutes (roughly 3-5) and you'll eventually get help from somebody who does know
<Sa[i]nT> travis70, Did you check your appearence settings to make sure compiz was fully on?
<NForc3r> ok let me more direct
<dmsuperman> bluefoxx, oh yeah, definitely not defending the gui. apt-get install firefox is WAAAAAY faster than using the gui :P
<NForc3r> how do i play media files over a network without copying them to my linux machine?
<psyntience> NForc3r, are you using Kubuntu?
<bluefoxx> dmsuperman;  of course. any true geek uses a text-based browser though ;)
<NForc3r> seams like im not the only one wanting to know this
<NForc3r> no
<travis70> I am trying to get it turn on that way, but I get a message box saying "Desktop effect could not be enabled."
<NForc3r> ubuntu
<webcamwonder> !samba | NForc3r
<psyntience> ah
<dmsuperman> bluefoxx, i dunno about that, something about post-1991 web makes me feel like i'm missing something when i browse in lynx
<cl0s-home> NForc3r: once second..
<ubottu> NForc3r: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Sa[i]nT> travis70, you got the settings manager installed. And first of all are you using gnome or kde?
<doubled_> orphean: it says "g15daemon: error while loading shared libraries: libg15render.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" now when i try to start g15daemon
<cl0s-home> im looking for it now.. i did it b4..
<NForc3r> i can see the files and copy them and all, but i cant run them from their network location
 * unavailable doesnt like the SWAT Team
<travis70> Using Gnome.
<webcamwonder> NForc3r, you can't right click and run them in your media player?
<styles> Hey does anyone know if Ubuntu supports more features of Logitech devices such as the 3200 or G15's LCD?
<YeaSt> Sun Jun 22 00:03:53 ADT 2008
<psyntience> Both machines are running the same OS?  No Windows involved.
<orphean> doubled_: how did you install it? sudo make install?
<cl0s-home> NForc3r: sorry i thought you were trying to control whats played on another pc remotely.. samba or if the other syster is linux try nfs and mounting it should work nice
<Sa[i]nT> travis70, i don't know man, Could be a hardware problem.
<NForc3r> webcamwonder, i can right click them and run them in a media player. but when i do the media player just doesnt play them. vlc doesnt do anything and any other player just crashes
<bluefoxx> dmsuperman;  takes seconds to render on a overclocked 4ghz p4ht system with 2gb ram...all i lack is faster internet. i want gigabit speed internet >. > but anywyas, this is !OT i belive...
<recon69> ﻿Rael420: can only suggest you check the install instructions. I would only be guessing if i suggested more packages
<`Kryten`> anyone have any hdparm experience for ide drives?
<doubled_> orphean: i did ./configure first on all the things i installed , and i already did su before install
<unavailable> is the "timer not connected to io-apic" connected to the "your system failed to hibernate correctly"?
<YeaSt> Sun Jun 22 00:04:55 ADT 2008
<ozkelligirl> kryten how do i get the multi screen working?
<doubled_> orphean: or is sudo an other thing than su
<NForc3r> cl0s-home, the other system is vista
<`Kryten`> multi screen?
<`Kryten`> as in dual head desktop?
<webcamwonder> NForc3r, if you copy them, can you still run them?
<orphean> doubled_: redo it for everything like this: ./configure --prefix=usr  then make  then sudo make install
<ozkelligirl> the box
<cl0s-home> NForc3r: theres your problem..
<cl0s-home> jp..
<dmsuperman> bluefoxx, haha, agreed. i'm running a gaming rig, which i built before i got into linux. now i just look for stuff to use my processor and ram. I have like every compiz plugin enabled. but I digress, as you are correct about OT talk
<travis70> Okay.  I was wondering if it needs a restricted driver, but the Hardware driver dialog doesn't mention it.  Seems like I had Compiz working on this machine once when I had SuSE installed.  :-S
<Rael420> recon69: ok thanks
<ozkelligirl> screen box
<doubled_> orphean: ok i try it
<Stormx2> dmsuperman, folding@home?
<unavailable> !compiz |ozkelligirl
<ubottu> ozkelligirl: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<`Kryten`> oooh... you mean the cube in compiz?
<NForc3r> webcamwonder, yeah if i copy them to my hdd i can run them
<dmsuperman> !dualhead | ozkelligirl
<ubottu> ozkelligirl: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Stormx2> unavailable, wrong factoid?
<dmsuperman> Stormx2, heh, something useful to me :P
<cl0s-home> NForc3r: just curious.. what kind of files are they? are they drm'd?
<Stormx2> It'll give you a warm fuzzy feeling ;_;
<NForc3r> cl0s-home. people have the same problem on XP. im not sure if it does the same thing for ubuntu-ubuntu networking
<dmsuperman> haha
<doubled_> orphean: should i leave that usr as usr or should i fill in my username ?
<siavash> anyone have any tips regarding printer use through virtual machines?
<unavailable> stormx2 well compiz-fusion has cube desktop does it not?
<NForc3r> cl0s-home, they are avi mp3. generic music and video files
<orphean> doubled_: leave it as usr
<doubled_> ok
<orphean> doubled_: it doesnt' stand for user :)
<bluefoxx> dmsuperman;  we could take it to #defocus, its been quiet there of late...but i have a crappy graphics card to install, one to replace, a nice one to repair and food to make then drip solder into[i work while i eat :\]
<dmsuperman> unavailable, but that's not multi-screen, that's workspaces
<Stormx2> unavailable: indeed it does. Doesn't make dual head display work though, does it?
<cl0s-home> NForc3r: oh ok, your right, might be something to do with samba
<Stormx2> as dmsuperman said, it's just workspace switching.
<doubled_> orphean: configure: error: expected an absolute directory name for --prefix: usr
<Flannel> doubled_, orphean: shouldn't that be /usr/local?
<unavailable> ozkelligirl you trying to have dual monitors?
<recon69> ﻿Rael420:: found this page really helpful getting my wireless working, you might find it useful  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188&highlight=manual+wireless+howto
<dmsuperman> unavailable, multi-screen is usually synonymous with dual monitor/dual head
<`Kryten`> I think she means the compiz cube....
<dmsuperman> oh
<NForc3r> ill install ubuntu on my server so whenever im not gaming on it ill just use that
<dmsuperman> well, then unavailable is right if that's the case :P
<doubled_> Flannel: i have no idea, i will try it
<`Kryten`> *nods*
<NForc3r> do you guys think it will do the same thing to windows if i host the files on an ubuntu system?
 * unavailable notes the multiple references to "box" and relates them to "cube"
<`Kryten`> I did the same unavailable
<cl0s-home> NForc3r: not sure if you can mount a smb share so its not smb:// instead have it as a folder on yyour computer mounted, should play like that.. going to have to google to see how u would mount that though
<dmsuperman> lol
<eyyYo> Is there any out of the box thing to schedule a restart to occur at a certain time every day?
<dmsuperman> eyyYo, cron jobs!
<dmsuperman> !cron | eyyYo
<ubottu> eyyYo: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<unavailable> is the "timer not connected to io-apic" connected to the "your system failed to hibernate correctly"?
<cl0s-home> NForc3r: if you have an ubuntu system you can make it an nfs share and def mount that, itll look like another folder in your home directory..
<eyyYo> dmsuperman, thank you! :)
<sigma_> hey guys. i have an ipod classic 80GB. is it possible to sync it using rhythmbox or amarok?
<dmsuperman> eyyYo, the command you want to execute is going to be "sudo shutdown -r now" or "sudo init 6"
<dmsuperman> eyyYo, no problem :D
<eyyYo> okey =)
<kestrel> eyyYo: cron -- shutdown -r
<compuwiz> hello, I keep getting this error "loading apt-mirror-setup failed for unknown reasons", how could i fix this?
<unavailable> eyyYo you could also replace the "now" with time in minutes?
<siavash> is there any easy way to remember the chmod numeric options?
<cl0s-home> sigma_: yes..
<cl0s-home> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod?action=show&redirect=IPodHowto
<siavash> I use chown just because i'm too lazy to remember/lookup the chmod options
<Yooshi> hmm I have the xorg drivers installed for my ATI Mobility X700 I'm seeing small lines here and there I didn't get this on the 64bit or when I first installed the 32bit and only started happening a couple hours ago
<yoshimit> Hello there! someone had problems with nvidia's driver after updating to 2.6.24-19 kernel? mine stop working and can't configure anymore...
<Herissy> gotta love dial-up 8 day update jobs.
<doubled_> orphean: its giving the same error message "g15daemon: error while loading shared libraries: libg15render.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<NetEcho> where does ubuntu keep its default start-here icon for the start menu?
<Flannel> siavash: its octal, read write execute.  And then the series of three is owner, group, everyone
<genii> siavash: http://www.pageresource.com/cgirec/chmod.htm has a good explanantion
<siavash> thanks :)
<dlozarie> hi, right now I'm in a live session. I've got Ubuntu installed on my 'puter but booted with the live cd so I could resize the partition with gparted.
<cycom> siavash: rwe rwe rwe 421 421 421. add the numbers you want for the user, group, and world permissions :)
<dlozarie> I want to resize because Ubuntu tells me it's got only 2GiB left for usage. I want to increase that. How do I do so?
<Flannel> cycom, siavash, he means rwx
<dmsuperman> So sometimes when installing things using apt-get I get notices about malformed documents in the /var/lib/scrollkeeper folder. I can usually go in and look at the end of the file it complains about and see like a half-written tag trying to end something that was already ended (for example </Sites> then the next line has ites>). Does anybody know what is causing this corruption of XML documents?
<styles> Hey
<cycom> Flannel: yeah, that.
<starz> \o/
<styles> Anyone here able to get Logitech LCD screens to work?
<gway9000> he
<dmsuperman> dlozarie, gparted allows you to right click the partition and resize, iirc
<siavash> kk that works
<detectiveinspekt> is there any way of getting to the start of the line after you type in a long command in
<cycom> Flannel: why the heck would they do 'x' for execute?
<detectiveinspekt> i always forget "sudo"
<dmsuperman> detectiveinspekt, hit the "home" key
<dlozarie> @dmsuperman, how do I find out which partition I installed ubuntu in?
<recon69> ﻿detectiveinspekt: yep, it called the HOME key
<compuwiz> I keep getting this error "loading apt-mirror-setup failed for unknown reasons" when running setup off the network using pxe, how could i fix this?
<kestrel> detectiveinspekt: press home
<doubled> orphean: its giving the same error message "g15daemon: error while loading shared libraries: libg15render.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<dmsuperman> dlozarie, usually just have to guess...the filesystem will be either ext3 or ext2 (usually ext3 though)
<cl0s-home> styles: are you installing from the jump using this lcd or your trying to switch an lcd?
<detectiveinspekt> oh thanks
<dmsuperman> cl0s-home, he means the lcd screens on the keyboards
<Herissy> I need to limit certain jobs' use of my internet connection. is there anyway to throttle it for certain apps in favor of others?
<cl0s-home> ooo
<cl0s-home> sheesh..
<cl0s-home> lol
<dmsuperman> haha
<cl0s-home> thanks
<styles> cl0s-home: I don't understand what you mean. the keyboard works, the LCD is active, yet it doesn't show the correct time and only the main keyboard functions work.
<dlozarie> @dmsuperman, kthx, I have /dev/sda5 here with the ext3 file type.
<yoshimit> Guys, my nvidia driver stop working after updating from 2.6.24-16 to 2.6.24-19 kernel... someone had the same proble? I need help, plz
<cl0s-home> i thought you meant a monitor lcd.. i was thinking "logitech makes screens too" also.. should of known
<compuwiz> Herissy, have you tried QOS (quality of service)?
<styles> no sorry cl0s-home
<doubled> styles: which keyboard are you talking about ?
<unavailable> wouldnt that be in your router?
<dlozarie> @dmsuperman, apparently I can't increase the partition size. There's still like ~17GB  unused space on the other partition, tho. Can i move that space over to /dev/sda5?
<`Kryten`> yoshimit: are you using the ubuntu restricted driver, or the reference driver from the nvidia site?
<Hilikus> huy guys, im trying to set up lirc. it worked fine in gutsy now im using /usr/share/lirc/remotes/hauppauge/lircd.conf.hauppauge which has a section Hauppauge_350 with everything exactly like my old lircd.conf. yet it doest work (irw starts but nothing happens when i press a key). but if i go and include my old file it reports correctly the key i pressed
<styles> doubled: I have the MX3200 (Just got it).
<Hilikus> any idea why is that?
<Herissy> styles : you might wanna check your CMOS battery if the time is wrong. and stays through an update/reboot.
<rouslan> has anyone ever had problems with shift-tab not working?
<doubled> styles: ah okay, i have the g15.
<Herissy> QOS in ubuntu?
<unavailable> compuwiz  wouldnt that be in your router?  (QOS)
<Herissy> how
<Yooshi> ﻿hmm I have the xorg drivers installed for my ATI Mobility X700 I'm seeing small lines here and there I didn't get this on the 64bit or when I first installed the 32bit and only started happening a couple hours ago
<yoshimit> `Kryten`: I tried both...
<compuwiz> oh, you wanted it to be on the computer?
<styles> doubled: Is that worth it? This keybaord came with a rebate, but I don't think I got it, so I might return it. And its slow.. I can tell theres a delay in my typing.
<yoshimit> `Kryten`: with 2.6.24-16 the driver from nvidia site worked great...
<dmsuperman> dlozarie, resize the other partition, make it smaller. then you'll have unallocated space. resize the ubuntu partition to make use of that space
<yoshimit> `Kryten`: now I'm trying EnvyNG...
<unavailable> compuwiz  they might not know that feature is router based
<dlozarie> @dmsuperman, kthx.
<Yooshi> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<doubled> styles: this G15 i had for years, it has never let me down. there's already tools availble for this keyboard www.g15tools.com... trying to install it now but im newbie at installing :)
<compuwiz> unavailable  ill mention that next time
<Herissy> things can get brutally slow as it is (dial-up) I wanna be able to surf the internet without google.com taking three minutes to load while doing an update.
<unavailable> Yooshi  or hit ctrl alt backspace ?
<dru> hello .. i am trying to copy a file to my filesystem folder .. but it says permission denied .. i am the only user how do i copy it to that folder?
<dmsuperman> Herissy, what kind of router do you have? it's usually easier to do it there, they usually have built in software to do it on the nicer routers
<unavailable> dru you have to use sudo in terminal
<styles> so the G15 is wildley supported? The MX3200 is crap compared?
<`Kryten`> ok..... when you install a new kernel... you need to reinstall the nvidia driver (so it can compile against the new kernel sources)
<dlozarie> @dmsuperman, okay, I did that already, but I still can't increase /dev/sda5's size. There is an unallocated 12.5 GB listed here, tho. How do I allocate that to /dev/sda5?
<siavash> dru: use sudo nautilus
<dru> unavailable im not that good with terminal .. would i just do ... sudo copy /filedestination to filesystem .. or what?
<Herissy> Im using a windows xp home (don't say it I know what your thinking) box as my router.
<webcamwonder> siavash it should be gksu nautilus
<unavailable> dru "sudo nautilus"
<dlozarie> @Herissy, *shocked face*
<dmsuperman> dlozarie, resize /dev/sda5 and increase it by 12.5gb
<sayers> Herissy: that isn't smart at all.
<dmsuperman> Herissy, what kind of router are you running?
<cl0s-home> im psure he knows
<dmsuperman> sayers, i'm sure he knows
<siavash> webcamwonder: sudo nautilus always worked for me :)
<dmsuperman> hahaha
<cl0s-home> LOL
<kestrel> dru: as a regular user you only have permissons to your /home dir.
<dmsuperman> siavash, should be gksu nautilus
<dmsuperman> siavash, they do different things, gksu is for gui sudo
<webcamwonder> siavash gksu is the graphical front end to sudo... it should be always preferred unless you are in a terminal
<yoshimit> `Kryten`: trust me... I tried that too... :(
<unavailable> ive heard gksudo had bugs
<dlozarie> @dmsuperman, that's the thing. I can't increase it anymore, like the bar thing won't go any more towards the right.
<unavailable> is the "timer not connected to io-apic" connected to the "your system failed to hibernate correctly"?
<doubled> styles: i recommend you get the g15, and then help me install it :PP
<dmsuperman> dlozarie, i don't ever use gparted, so i don't really know...perhaps somebody more familiar with it might be of someh elp
<yoshimit> `Kryten`: as I'm new with Ubuntu I'm kind lost...
<siavash> i see
<kestrel> dru: sudo nautilus will let you place file eslewhere
<dru> unavailable: thanks man .. but i was trying to solve my flash problem in forefox .. not working ... any idea on how to get it working for firefox 3?
<dmsuperman> unavailable, where did you hear that?
<`Kryten`> when you downloaded and installed the new kernel... did you also download the kernel sources for your new kernel also?
<dlozarie> @dmsuperman, thank you for the assistance.
<styles> doubled: lol..
<dmsuperman> kestrel, gksu nautilus
<unavailable> dmsuperman in here a while back
<dmsuperman> odd
<dmsuperman> i've never heard of that
<sigma_> thanks!
<dru> kestrel: thanks i copied the file i wanted and it copied. but diddnt fix my initial problem
<unavailable> dmsuperman some random nobody said it i bet
<doubled> styles: no, without joking, this keyboard is perfect
<dmsuperman> probably
<dmsuperman> or perhaps it was Baron1984
<dmsuperman> he trolls these channels all the time
<dmsuperman> haha
<dmsuperman> doubled, how much was it
<unavailable> dru which one you using?
<styles> Double: fuck I was just at the store too, and this crappy keyboard cost me $100.00 lawls I should have gotten that.. FUCK!
<dlozarie> can anyone help me with gparted? I've got 12 GiB of unallocated space and gparted won't let me allocate that for /dev/sda5's use. /dev/sda5 is where Ubuntu is installed, since the file type's ext3.
<doubled> dmsuperman: at the time i bought it, i think about 150 euros. but it was just out then
<dmsuperman> doubled, if you say anything over $25 your "perfect" argument gets thrown out the window
<dru> i downloaded and installed the flash player through the root terminal about 5 times .. but it doesnt work .... im using firefox3 btw
<nickrud> !language | styles
<ubottu> styles: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dmsuperman> !ohmy | styles
<styles> sorry lol
<dmsuperman> haha
<nickrud> dru you did sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree libflashsupport  ?
<kestrel> dmsuperman: what is the diff gksu vs sudo?
<doubled> dmsuperman: they dont sell the kind i have now anymore. mine has 18 macro keys
<unavailable> dru why not just uninstall all versions of flash and then go to youtube...  install adobe version, then restart fx3?
<cl0s-home> i was at the store the other day and they tried to charge me 3.something for 2 vanilla dutches >:o
<dmsuperman> kestrel, gksu is written different for GUI apps
<xtermin8r> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<styles> IRC runs on port 80?!
<dlozarie> ﻿can anyone help me with gparted? I've got 12 GiB of unallocated space and gparted won't let me allocate that for /dev/sda5's use. /dev/sda5 is where Ubuntu is installed, since the file type's ext3. I'm in a live session right now.
<styles> .. this doesn't make sense.. I though Irc ran on 6777..
<doubled> dmsuperman: : the new one, which they sell now is different in design, but the idea is the same, but it has much less macro keys
<dmsuperman> doubled, mine was $15. scissor keys, soft on the hands, small, USB, and shiny. I also have hotkeys, since this is linux
<nickrud> kestrel mainly, it uses /root as the home so you don't write to a config file as root, which can easily happen with sudo
<drenz> hi all how can i install firefox 3 no beta on ubuntu???
<unavailable> dlozarie do you see keys next to any partitions besides swap?
<dmsuperman> drenz, getfirefox.com
<dru> nickrud: i just ran that and it installed .. said flash plugin installed .. but still nothing
<nickrud> !ff3
<ubottu> Firefox 3 Final is currently in the Hardy package repositories.  For best results, do not install via archives downloaded from mozilla.com.
<dlozarie> @unavailable, yes there's a keyring next to /dev/sda3 as well.
<dru> unavailable: HAVE no idea how to uninstall flash player .. lol
<unavailable> dlozarie but dev/sda5 is ubuntu?
<doubled> dmsuperman: there's a program called hotkeys for windows, same thing :p. but i dont wanna go back to windows. i want the stuff i downloaded from g15tools.com to work :p
<drenz> dmsuperman,  the file is .tar.bz2 how ti install it ?
<dmsuperman> doubled, hotkeys easily replace and expand on macro keys. There are a lot of computer parts I'll spend good money for, but I've never found a keyboard to justify that much money for it
<nickrud> dru do sudo update-alternatives --config xulrunner-1.9-flashplugin.so
<dlozarie> well, @dmsuperman had told me that the partition in which ubuntu is installed must have a ext3 filesystem, so yes I assume so.
<dmsuperman> drenz, just open it, it'll open with the archive manager
<cl0s-home> drenz: if you already have hardy just run an update..
<unavailable> dlozarie and youre in live session, so the only locked part *should be* your swap file..
<drenz> dmsuperman, thanx
<drenz> much
<dmsuperman> drenz, extract it where you want to install it to (usually /opt/firefox) and then run firefox
<dru> No alternatives for xulrunner-1.9-flashplugin.so.
<unavailable> dlozarie what other os's do you have?
<dmsuperman> doubled, autohotkeys?
<dlozarie> @unavailable, I dual-boot with *eherm* Windows Vista.
<dmsuperman> oh my
<unavailable> dlozarie are there any partitions in between the ubuntu part and the part you wish to add to it?>
<nickrud> dru doh:    sudo update-alternatives --config xulrunner-1.9-flashplugin
<doubled> dmsuperman: its the lcd on the kayboard which makes the difference, and it has lit keys, and there are extra buttons for controlling the lcd and audacious\winamp
<cl0s-home> did anybody else not get a vista cd with thier knew vista machine?
<cl0s-home> lol
<dmsuperman> i love how everybody who has windows comes in this channel and gets all embarassed that they have it installed...it's like being addicted to heroin and admitting to it when somebody asks
<dru> nickrud: same
<drenz> what mp3 player is good to install on ubuntu im new
<dlozarie> @unavailable, well gparted is listing /dev/sda1 until /dev/sda6.
<unavailable> ok... |
<dlozarie> @unavailable, altho there isn't any /dev/sda4.
<unavailable> rofl
<dmsuperman> doubled, i have media buttons, the lcd is useless to me (i have 2 monitors, and soon to be 4 monitors for viewing information) and backlit keys are also inexpensive
<NetEcho> is there a system variable that stores what your username is?
<dmsuperman> doubled, but we're getting offtopic :D
<nickrud> dru I need to get some sleep:   sudo update-alternatives --config xulrunner-flashplugin
<dlozarie> hey, uhm, in gparted there's this unallocated 12 GiB and I can't resize it or whatever but there is the "new" option that I can do with it. What does that do?
<dmsuperman> cl0s-home, i built my machine, and specifically told newegg i didn't want the free vista cd they were offering. that's how much i hate it
<unavailable> dlozarie sda5 is ubuntu?
<doubled> dmsuperman: i have 1 good monitor, 24" widescreen samsung 244T
<nickrud> dru need to stop thinking my memory is good with 4 hrs sleep last night
<dmsuperman> dlozarie, allows you to creat a new partition
<cl0s-home> my girl bought me a vaio it came preloaded with vista
<dmsuperman> doubled, it's like 2 bucks for a CRT
<wazzzz> doubled, i have the same monitor
<dmsuperman> doubled, and they have much better contrast than lcd
<wazzzz> its sweet
<cl0s-home> but i got no cds or anything.. i whiped it anyway had no plans of ever using it.. but i could have maybe atleast sold it
<doubled> wazzzz: nice :D
<dlozarie> @dmsuperman, oh. okay. I dont want a new partition, so cursors off that button. @unavailable, yes.
<cl0s-home> no drivers or anything??
<Elijah> cl0s-home, doesn't that suck, i had to buy a laptop with vista on the orad
<Elijah> road
<unavailable> dlozarie ok right click on sda5
<nickrud> !ot | dmsuperman cl0s-home all you vista talking dudes ;)
<ubottu> dmsuperman cl0s-home all you vista talking dudes ;): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<drenz> dmsuperman,  firefox openning with archive and ask me to extract what to de?
<drenz> to do*?
<dlozarie> @unavailable, done.
<unavailable> dlozarie select "resize"
<Elijah> cl0s-home, you wouldn't sell a 5 year old crack would you?
<ronin12345> damn trying to get the latest ATI drivers working is arse... Anyone know of a good how to for the latests 8.6 under hardy?
<dlozarie> @unavailable, "resize/move" clicked.
<doubled> dmsuperman: i will give you 100 euros if you give me a crt of 2 bucks that has better quality than my lcd
<dmsuperman> drenz, told you, extract it wherever you want to install it to (usually /opt/firefox) then run the executable (/opt/firefox/firefox)
<dru> nickrud: still does not work, i followed the prompt used option 1, restarted ff .. nothing .. went back and tryed option 2 and restared, nothing
<unavailable> dlozarie drag the leftmost highlighted edge as far to the left as youcan
<cl0s-home> if someone is willing to buy it.. why not?
<doubled> wazzzz: up
<doubled> sorry had to do it
<Elijah> cl0s-home, selling crack to a 5 year old and selling vista to someone both equate to wishing bad things for their future :)
<dmsuperman> doubled, I've got 3 sitting in my apartment. CRTs have ALWAYS had better picture than LCD. The reason people like LCDs so much is lower power consumption and smaller footprint
<dlozarie> @unavailable, the left side of the box, right? nope, can't drag it to the right (or to the left, for that matter) any further.
<cl0s-home> oo i miss understood ur question
<cl0s-home> lol
<Elijah> cl0s-home, it is just plain wrong. evil
<nickrud> ronin12345 http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide
<unavailable> dlozarie ok so you see the part info for that part?
<drenz> dmsuperman,  i extract it on dresktop  and i run firefox it open like  a txt
<dlozarie> @unavailable, hold on.
<dmsuperman> doubled, LCDs have to use cheating mechanisms to show black, and even then it's not black. Plus, they suck for any video such as games or movies (muuuuch lower contrast)
<cl0s-home> lolol.. noo ur right.. i thought u said a 5 year old crack.. thought u meant like a windows crack or photoshop crack. lolol
<Bhavesh> well i fixed my problem with system not booting after attaching drives to fakeRAID ctrl
<unavailable> dlozarie but you cant add to it?
<dmsuperman> drenz, did you run the file "firefox" inside
<doubled> dmsuperman: i dont see television manufacturers making any crt televisions anymore
<dlozarie> @unavailable, nope, unfortunately not. Altho there's this 12GiB of unallocated space sitting right there waiting to be used. lol
<Elijah> #channel list
<nickrud> dru very strange. do sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree  libflashsupport && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree libflashsupport . I'm assuming you've used no other way to install flash?
<dmsuperman> doubled, they make plasmas now
<unavailable> dlozarie does it show in this view?
<MrWizeGuy1983> firefox 3 final is now in hardy it says
<dmsuperman> doubled, plasmas look good. LCDs do not look good.
<dmsuperman> doubled, I take that back, _some_ LCDs look good
<dlozarie> @unavailable, "free space preceding: 0", "new size: 7177 (that was the original)", and "free space following: 0". That's what it says below the draggable rectangle.
<MrWizeGuy1983> but is it out on windows?
<cl0s-home> thats my que.. roll up time.. peace guys..
<doubled> dmsuperman: like mine :p
<drenz> mm.. i run it and i press display and opened like txt press run opened old fire fox 3 BETA
<dmsuperman> doubled, but those are very very very expensive, and overpriced for what you get
<doubled> anyway, im gonna go to sleep
<drenz> dmsuperman,
<doubled> well mine was 1000 euros
<doubled> :p
<dmsuperman> doubled, bye :)
<dmsuperman> doubled, yeah, not worth any 24" screen for that price :P
<doubled> as expensive as my car
<Elijah> how do i get a channel list for freenode in pidgin? I want to find a open source channel
<dmsuperman> drenz, how do you know it's the beta?
<siavash> can anyone tell me how i can handle rar files?
<Elijah> siavash, 7zip
<drenz> dmsuperman,  lookin at help
<drenz> about
<Sa[i]nT> siavash, unrar
<MrWizeGuy1983> doesn't the default package manager handle .rar files? i have yet to have trouble with any archive
<dmsuperman> drenz, what's it say
<dru> nickrud: still nothing ..
<ronin12345> nukrun:cheers
<unavailable> dlozarie hmmm
<doubled> i think it is, i got my ps3, my computer and my wii connected to it :) oh and my dreambox dm500
<dmsuperman> MrWizeGuy1983, I was going to say that, but I didn't want to sound like a moron
<dru> nickrud: it was working fine the other day, then i get on and it dont work
<drenz> Mozilla fire fox beta 5 dmsuperman
<nickrud> dru very strange. Did you install firefox3 from the ubuntu repos?
<dlozarie> @unavailable, it's vexing! I've been trying to add more space for Ubuntu's use since yesterday. @nickrud had helped me with it, but still we weren't able to solve it.
<unavailable> ok
<cl0s-home> Elijah: Tools > Room List
<unavailable> dlozarie try this.... right click the swapspace
<dmsuperman> drenz, try installing it from the repos? I thought it wasn't updated yet but from what nickrud is saying it appears it's up to date now
<unavailable> dlozarie click "swapoff"
<doubled> ill come back tommorow for my installing issues
<doubled> cya ;D
<MrWizeGuy1983> dmsuperman, why do people ask about .rar etc.? the default always works for me
<dru> nickrud: i upgraded via the update manager to the newest version of ubuntu .. and it automatically upgraded firefox
<nickrud> !info firefox-3.0
<ubottu> firefox-3.0 (source: firefox-3.0): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 (hardy), package size 1038 kB, installed size 3552 kB
<xtermin8r> LG Still sell a range of FLAT TV (CRT) - http://www.lge.com/products/category/list/tv_flat%20tv.jhtml
<dmsuperman> MrWizeGuy1983, who knows :D
<nickrud> yep, it's in the repos
<dlozarie> @unavailable, it's the partition with filesystem "linux-swap" right?
<unavailable> yep
<drenz> dmsuperman,  i update all my ubuntu i think and fire fox gonna updated to 3
<dlozarie> @unavailable, clicked. it's scanning now.
<unavailable> ok
<dlozarie> @unavailable, so the status bar says "2 operations pending".
<dru> nickrud: lol im confused ...
<unavailable> dlozarie  click "details"
<dlozarie> @unavailable, I'm sorry, I don't see any "details" button here.
<nickrud> dru could be an issue with the upgrade ... hm. One last possibility for an easy fix:   sudo update-alternatives --config xulrunner-addons-flashplugin
<unavailable> near the bottom try to expand the view
<Gun_Smoke> looking for a cli usenet client..
<unavailable> dlozaire near the bottom try to expand the view
<dmsuperman> Gun_Smoke, google is your friend
<Herissy> to install the official firefox 3 just type sudo apt-get install firefox right?
<ALPSINC> hello all
<Gun_Smoke> dmsuperman, Oh I know.. I'm looking for opinions..
<dmsuperman> Herissy, aye
<nano_> how can i make changes in my /etc/fstab without having to reboot?
<dmsuperman> Gun_Smoke, ah
<MrWizeGuy1983> Herissy,  yes but if you've been doing your updates you've had it for around a week or 2
<dmsuperman> nano_, just edit it, save, and umount and remount volumes
<Gun_Smoke> Pan currently...
<dru> nickrud: i love you .. haha thanks man it works
<nano_> dmacnutt, thnx
<dmsuperman> you mean dmsuperman? :P
<dlozarie> @unavailable, hold on. right above the status bar there's a box with "grow /dev/sda1 from ....." and "shrink /dev/sda1 from...." when I right click on the empty space, an option "apply all operations" appears. I should click on that right?
<dmsuperman> screwed up my name :(
<ALPSINC> what is the easiest way to have three systems with the same software be updated at the same time (system updates, automaticly)
<siavash> does 7zip have a gui? or is it command line only?
<dlozarie> @siavash, it has a GUI.
<Herissy> i haven't and mine is 3b5 still
<Gun_Smoke> dmsuperman, do you use usenet?
<dmsuperman> siavash, in windows it has a GUI, but i think it just extends archive manager in linux
<nickrud> dru heh. That's not how mine gets firefox, but I saw some possibilities in the file system
<Herissy> Ill finally have it prolly sometime next week..
<dmsuperman> Gun_Smoke, naw
<unavailable> dlozarie.. im not too sure about that..
<ALPSINC> anyone?
<dlozarie> @unavailable, well if I'm interpreting this right, I'd tried to shrink /dev/sda1 but the operation to do so didn't commence yet.
<dmsuperman> ALPSINC, "sudo apt-get upgrade" on each
<nickrud> ALPSINC what do you mean, at the same time? Use the same debs so you don't have to keep downloading them?
<unavailable> dlozarie did you actually try to shrink it?
<dru> nickrud: yea thanks for tryin so hard, im better php anyways .. if you ever need anything .. my email is .. dru@beer.com
<localgod11> PLease help I cant get my nvidia fx 5200 pci play nice with ubuntu
<dlozarie> @unavailable, I tried to shrink /dev/sda1
<unavailable> ok
<unavailable> then yah
<siavash> I installed it (p7zip-full), but my archive manager still can't handle my rar file
<MrWizeGuy1983> localgod11, you should try envyng
<localgod11> I did no luck
<webcamwonder> siavash sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<nickrud> dru I'll remember that. I do a little php now and then, and I depend on 20yearold memories of programming and a couple books ;)
<unavailable> dlozarie as long as you recognize the actions it is trying to take
<ALPSINC> nickrud: i have synaptic be able to notify when updates are available, but not to install?
<webcamwonder> siavash that should get you rar and unrar capabilities in filemanager
<dlozarie> @unavailable, I've clicked on the "apply all operations" button. this is gonna take a long time, I reckon. yes, I recognize the actions it's trying to make.
<localgod11> MrWizeGuy1983:  I did no luck
<MrWizeGuy1983> localgod11, what did it say when you tried it?
<ALPSINC> is that just a simple setting?
<siavash> webcamwonder I'll try that
<unavailable> ok
<unavailable> dlozarie how big is your drive?
<dmsuperman> dlozarie, it usually has to move all the files on the partition around to resize
<nickrud> ALPSINC yes, system->admin->software sources updates tab
<localgod11> MrWizeGuy1983:  dumpeed me to root access on boot
<dlozarie> @unavailable, I have one 120GB hard drive. 1 of 2 operations complete.
<ALPSINC> nickrud: ahhh thanks so much!
<siavash> webcamwonder: Thx it works!
 * unavailable hopes it doesnt try to move  windows files
<MrWizeGuy1983> localgod11, did you run it as root? just with sudo?
<webcamwonder> siavash Glad to Help!
<dmsuperman> localgod11, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ALPSINC> you have saved me quite a bit of time :P
<dmsuperman> localgod11, reconfigure xorg.conf
<webcamwonder> siavash You might want to remove 7zip if you installed it
<dmsuperman> localgod11, back it up first though
<nickrud> ALPSINC I live for saving others effort ;p
<localgod11> MrWizeGuy1983: used sudo
<siavash> webcamwonder: purged it already haha
<ALPSINC> :p
<webcamwonder> siavash Good for you :)
<Chrysalis> hey, ive noticed that my download speeds usually top out at 700-800kbps, i have a 10mbps connection and speed test usually shows around 5-8mbps, i use a router to split the connection between 4 computers, i have not tried directly out of the modem yet but can someone point me to the right direction with solving this problem or is it common to have your download speeds top at 800kbps behind a router
<MrWizeGuy1983> localgod11, you can try what dmsuperman  said or log in to root and try it
<dlozarie> @unavailable, I've been contemplating on removing windows altogether anyway, so if Windows refuses to work, then...
<unavailable> dmsuperman now in gparted swapoff is only per session?
<dmsuperman> unavailable, no clue, i never used gparted
<unavailable> dlozarie me too. but that dang sims keeps windows on my pc
<unavailable> rofl
<dmsuperman> hahaha
<dlozarie> @unavailable, yeah I could never part with Sims 2 Open For Business.
<dmsuperman> unavailable, agreed. supreme commander is the sole purpose of windows on my machine
<dlozarie> lol but I have a desktop machine running Mammon's Windows XP, sooo..
 * unavailable tried sims2 on a virtualbox xp   .....    ...
<localgod11> dmsuperman:  once i do that how to i rebot the xserver?
<dmsuperman> localgod11, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<kaboom> I decided to go dual boot because my wife is stuborn and won't switch out of windows.
<MrWizeGuy1983> i'm curious, i wonder if there's a way to resize partitions while inside ubuntu, you can do it from inside vista
<dmsuperman> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<unavailable> localgod11 ctrl alt backspace?
<dmsuperman> or just restart
<ALPSINC> nickrud: one more question, do you know of any other remote (a.k.a. from a computer 2ft away from my systems, because i have no spare money to buy monitator/kbord/mse for them) administration (users/useage ect...) with a gui
<dmsuperman> unavailable, I think he's in a TTY, not sure if that shortcut works there
<localgod11> MrWizeGuy1983:  you can with gpared
<unavailable> aah
<dmsuperman> ALPSINC, ssh
<dlozarie> @MrWizeGuy, I'm resizing partitions now in a live session.
<localgod11> gparted
<cycom> ALPSINC: vnc.
<nickrud> ALPSINC I've seen people use vnc and vncserver and a few others, but I'm not real familiar with them
<ALPSINC> ahh
<MrWizeGuy1983> with what program? gparted doesn't give the option
<dmsuperman> vnc is really easy
<nickrud> ALPSINC I do my remote stuff with ssh
<cycom> ALPSINC: make sure you use something secure to tunnel it though
<dlozarie> this progress bar is scaring me. Hope my laptop doesnt spontaneously combust.
<ALPSINC> right..
<unavailable> mrwizeguy1983 depends on how you want to do it... if you want to resize an active partition you must boot into a live cd
<kaboom> Hey anybody got yahoo messenger 7.347 to work ?
<unavailable> nope
<unavailable> good luck
<dmsuperman> ALPSINC, SSH gives you command line access, VNC gives you gui access. I find SSH to be better, simply that it runs easier and takes no configuration to run
<ALPSINC> dmsuperman: i use ssh... but i was hoping there was a better tool with a gui :)
<dmsuperman> ALPSINC, but if you prefer a GUI environment, VNC works just as well
<unavailable> kaboom i use virtualbox
<MrWizeGuy1983> that's exactly what i was talking about unavailable but vista lets you do it to an active partition
<yo> wow
<ALPSINC> yes thanks :)
<dmsuperman> kaboom, any reason not to use pidgin?
<yo> I'm unbanned
<ALPSINC> i'll look into that
<unavailable> dmsuperman  voice?
<kaboom> I don't really like the interface .. doesn't sit well with me
<chr0n1c> is there any lcdproc experts in the building?  i have a noritake gu128x32 VFD i would like to get working in linux, no luck.. it works with lcdhype in windows though!
<kaboom> and i do go into yahoo chats .. and pidgin seemed unreliable for the yahoo chats
<dmsuperman> unavailable, I know that, I was wondering his reasons though because if not for voice/video I always recommend pidgin over trying to get their clients to work :P
<yo> nixternal:
<nickrud> ALPSINC https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<dlozarie> yeah and correct me if I'm wrong, but pidgin doesn't support webcams.
<yo> nixternal:  what up?
<yo> nixternal:  what's the word on the loco meetings
<unavailable> dlozarie as long as nothing turns red you should be in the clear
<dmsuperman> dlozarie, you're right. it doesn't work with audio or video as far as I know...I never use either though so I love pidgin
<ALPSINC> nickrud: thanks, i'll look at that
<dlozarie> @unavailable, everything's orange right now. that's good, right? lol
 * unavailable wonders when gyach enhanced will finally make a deb file
<dlozarie> @dmsuperman, yeah but let's hope the devs add that functionality in future releases.
<unavailable> dlozarie as long as its not an X
<dmsuperman> dlozarie, perhaps...it's pretty difficult to get it working on all platforms that pidgin is running on though
<dlozarie> @unavailable, no X's here.
<dmsuperman> dlozarie, i'm sure it's on the list, just a matter of actually doing it
<dlozarie> @dmsuperman, yeah pidgin would work a lot better then.
<khaotik> how do i know if the rest of my hardware on my laptop is 64 bit capable??
<dlozarie> hey, does Meebo support audio/video?
<unavailable> dlozarie you expand the details? click the arrow next to "details"
<dmsuperman> khaotik, iirc, just your processor needs be 64 bit
<dmsuperman> dlozarie, highly doubt it...isn't meebo browser-based?
<khaotik> i have an amd 64 turion dual core
<dlozarie> @unavailable, yes. it just shows a check mark next to the first operation and some cogs next to the second one.
<unavailable> aah
<nixternal> yo: check with #ubuntu-chicago on meetings, I don't schedule them anymore, you would want to talk to j1mc or eddieftw in there
<dlozarie> @dmsuperman, yeah it's browser-based. feh, I'd still choose pidgin over YM any day.
<khaotik> so will all the applications i love to use work in 64 bit?
<unavailable> khaotik unless you have a real need for 64 bit computing, i would say go with 32 bit... the software list sucks with 64 bit
<yo> nixternal: so the codlug is done!?!
<dmsuperman> dlozarie, totally agreed. I don't care about voice/video chat here, i use my internet tablet for that, so I love pidgin :D
<nixternal> yo: nope, we have a meeting tomorrow
<siavash> can anyone tell me if/how i can use a .img CD image?
<nixternal> dang, I forgot about it too
<dlozarie> @dmsuperman, me loves pidgin too.
<neil_d> I am setting up a ubuntu+ltsp system, would It be any better to run the clients with the xfce desktop instead of gnome ?
<chr0n1c> <- is on 64 bit hardy right now, could tha tbe why lcdproc isn't working?
<yo> nixternal: oh, so you got the advisor thing straightened out?
<dmsuperman> chr0n1c, we'll blame 64 bit even if it's not the culprit :P
<dlozarie> @dmsuperman, whoa! there's a video/audio chat option on meebo!
<chr0n1c> i even compiled it myself though for 64bit
<dmsuperman> dlozarie, lies. where.
<nixternal> yo: yes we did
<unavailable> chr0n1c probably
<chr0n1c> lol dmsuperman
<yo> nixternal: is this the first meeting since the fiasco?
<khaotik> are they going to improve the software list
<Leefmc> In the sense of "default ubuntu stuff", what is templates?
<dlozarie> @dmsuperman, no kidding! just click on a contact (double click i think) and then there'll be a webcam graphic you can click.
<nixternal> yo: yes it is
<Leefmc> the folder templates, for, that is.
<localgod11> dmsuperman:  didnt work man, when i rebooted it lookied like it was going to load but then dumped me into a shell
<nickrud> !ot | yo nixternal (looks for jack)
<ubottu> yo nixternal (looks for jack): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nixternal> bah
<localgod11> last line says end trace (lots of letters and numbers)
<nickrud> :)
<yo> nixternal: my bad.  I'll try to make it out.
<nixternal> roger that, then we will do Portillos afterwards and go crash frys
<nixternal> who are you btw yo?
<yo> It's D
<nixternal> don
<dlozarie> @dmsuperman, I won't try it out here tho. it's a live session, and trying out audio/video would require me to install flash.
<nixternal> err, d'oh :)
<yo> cool
<dmsuperman> dlozarie, i'll check it out for you
<nixternal> ya, make it out, maybe I will give a talk or two tomorrow
<yo> no, D
<nixternal> haha
<dlozarie> @dmsuperman, thx! :)
<yo> very cool!!
<unavailable> dlozarie but no sound
<unavailable> dang
<dlozarie> @unavailable, oh. sad. lol
<localgod11> Can I get some help with getting my nvidia card to work, I tried Envy and I tried the Binary Driver how to
<dlozarie> @unavailable, the mic on my Acer travelmate's crappy anyway.
<unavailable> rofl
<chr0n1c> is there a comparable app to windows movie maker for linux?
<dlozarie> @chr0n1c, wish there was.
<dmsuperman> dlozarie, I have no friends on yahoo, or a mic or webcam, but it seems to be working. it says it's waiting for another user.
<dlozarie> @dmsuperman, that's cool. ^^,
<hanophix33> I installed AWN and now my task bar is getting scrambled upon startup
<dlozarie> @unavailable, so both operations are finished! trying to resize /dev/sda5 now.
<unavailable> does my computer fail to hibernate properly because the timer is not connected to to io-apic?
<nickrud> !equivalents | chr0n1c
<ubottu> chr0n1c: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<unavailable> dlozarie
<unavailable> dlozarie ok
<localgod11> Can I get some help with getting my nvidia card to work, I tried Envy and I tried the Binary Driver how to
<chr0n1c> thanks!
<unavailable> localgod11 8.04?
<dlozarie> @unavailable, oh nuts. still not resizeable. :(
<localgod11> yep
<localgod11> unavailable:  yep
<unavailable> O_o
<dlozarie> daang. hmm. imma explore for a while.
<unavailable> dlozarie and there's nothing between the unpartitioned space, and the partition you wish to add it to?
<hanophix33> I installed AWN and now my task bar is getting scrambled upon startup
<unavailable> localgod11 did you try the proprietary drivers?
<dlozarie> @unavailable, what do you mean?
<localgod11> I used the ones described here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<dmsuperman> do you have any partitions logically between your ubuntu partition and the unallcspace?
<unavailable> dlozarie well... basically on the pic is there a partition between the unpartitioned space and sda5?
<Flannel> chr0n1c, dlozarie: kino is close, cinerella is more advanced.
<chr0n1c> i just found kino
<unavailable> localgod11 is the comp connected to the net?
<dlozarie> @unavailable, hmm. I'm not sure I get what do you mean. but hold on, imma take a screenshot then upload it for you to look at. :D
<unavailable> ok
<localgod11> unavailable: yep
<chr0n1c> i was checking into it, thanks Flannel
<unavailable> localgod system > administration > hardware drivers
<unavailable> localgod11 system > administration > hardware drivers
 * unavailable makes sure
<dmsuperman> heh
<dmsuperman> it may be restricted drivers in hardy, i don't remember
<dlozarie> <while logging onto flickr, I realize I haven't logged into a yahoo service in a long time.>
<wazzzz> how do you use ls so it lists files by page so i can browse?
<dmsuperman> dlozarie, it's a bad feeling, logging into yahoo-based services :P
<Flannel> wazzzz: ls | less
<unavailable> localgod11 if there is one listed for "nvidia proprietary drivers" with an unticked box, tick it, click yes in the popup dialog, and when prompted restart
<dlozarie> @dmsuperman, yeah I know. I made the switch from yahoo svcs to google svcs recently, tho I'm still on flickr and my ymail's not closed yet.
<Ontolog_> what is the package name for Bitch-X?
<dmsuperman> dlozarie, google owns
<unavailable> O_o
<dlozarie> @dmsuperman, agreed.
<dmsuperman> Ontolog_, sudo apt-cache search bitch
<unavailable> rofl
<Flannel> Ontolog_: bitchX isn't packaged anymore since it had a number of security holes and wasn't being maintained anymore
<dlozarie> @unavailable, here's the screenshot: http://is.gd/D6v
<dmsuperman> Ontolog_, it allows you to search through package names/descriptions with the word "bitch" in them
<dlozarie> hey guys has anyone here ever encountered a virus on their linux systems?
<dmsuperman> dlozarie, i've never even heard of one
<MrWizeGuy1983> dlozarie, i haven't yet and hope i never do
<unavailable> dlozarie   a ha..
<dmsuperman> dlozarie, it's not really possible
<chr0n1c> linux IS A VIRUS, lol
<chr0n1c> but i like it
<dlozarie> @unavailable, uh oh.
<unavailable> dlozarie   you gotta make sda3 bigger
<unavailable> sda3 is your extended
<dmsuperman> dlozarie, you have to basically purposely execute a virus, in which case it's not a virus
<dlozarie> @unavailable, oh, okay. :D
<MrWizeGuy1983> dmsuperman, there are linux viruses, but estimated to be less than a thousand total
<Ontolog_> a search for bitch returned pork... pork - Console-based AOL Instant Messenger & IRC client
<chr0n1c> pork is a bitch?
<dmsuperman> apparently
<unavailable> rofl
<dlozarie> @unavailable, I can stretch /dev/sda3 to the left. should I extend it all the way to the edge?
<unavailable> im my experience
<dmsuperman> i find it quite tastey with BBQ on a bun
<unavailable> dlozarie, yes
<blackfriar> while linux doesn't have many "virii", be careful of root kits that will hurt you worse
<Flannel> Ontolog_: pork has BitchX in its description, which is why.
<jakale> hola
<dlozarie> @unavailable, done. and executing operation now. thnx.
<Ontolog_> is there an actual package for bitchx?
<jakale> buenas noches necesito ayuda
<unavailable> darn extended partitions
<Flannel> !es | jakale
<ubottu> jakale: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Ontolog_> i dont want pork i want bitch
<dlozarie> @unavailable, whoa that was fast. so what's next? :D
<Flannel> Ontolog_: no.  BitchX isn't supported.
<dmsuperman> Ontolog_, Flannel already addressed your question earlier
<unavailable> dlozarierepeat with sda5
<rp3_> how would one find what motherboard you have via the terminal?  Is there a comannd that will show that?
<unavailable> dlozarie repeat with sda5
<Flannel> Ontolog_: the most recent release of BitchX is older than Ubuntu itself
<Ontolog_> sorry i didn't see
<Ontolog_> god that sucks it isn't supported... i hate the other cli irc clients
<dlozarie> @unavailable, yay!
<Ontolog_> like this one i am on now, ircii
<unavailable> rofl
<localgod11> unavailable: rebooting now
<localgod11> unavailable:  nope back to the shell
<dmsuperman> Ontolog_, irssi owns
<localgod11> unavailable:  ideas?
<Ontolog_> it can't even make multiple windows for some reason
<Flannel> Ontolog_: check out irssi, yeah.
<unavailable> huh?
<MrWizeGuy1983> Ontolog_, have you tried xchat?
<Ontolog_> ok
<MrWizeGuy1983> the new version of xchat is great
<dmsuperman> Ontolog_, Alt + 1-9 to switch tabs
<chr0n1c> i like xchat
<dlozarie> whoa my laptop's vibrating. lol
<SeaPhor> i have config'd ssh to work and now have vnc -via (thru ssh)  working great,,, now i am trying to get vsftpd working but it gives users total access to my whole box,,, how do i limit users to their own home dir?
<unavailable> localgod11 so there was a proprietary driver listed?
<dmsuperman> XChat is great, he said CLI IRC clients though
<Ontolog_> mr: i use x-chat i need to use a cli client sometimes
<chr0n1c> ohh
<Flannel> dmsuperman: ircii isn't irssi.
 * chr0n1c doesn't read everythign sometimes
<unavailable> localgod11 try uninstalling all the drivers you tried but that one...
<localgod11> unavailable: yes I checked it and rebooted
<MrWizeGuy1983> Ontolog_, you like irssi?
<dlozarie> holy crap I love the fact that Ubuntu support is free.
<localgod11> unavailable:  how?
<Ontolog_> i don't know i didn't try it yet
<dmsuperman> Flannel, didn't say it was, I was offering a CLI IRC client name
<unavailable> localgod11 which ones did you install?
<dlozarie> hey what was the name of the ubuntu misc. chatter channel again?
<MrWizeGuy1983> i like it almost as much as xchat Ontolog_  it's great
<unavailable> localgod11 and did you use apt-get to install them?
<dmsuperman> !ot | dlozarie
<ubottu> dlozarie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<localgod11> unavailable:  nvidia-glx and whatever envy installed
<Flannel> Ontolog_: Current version of BitchX allows servers to execute arbitrary code: http://nvd.nist.gov/nvd.cfm?cvename=CVE-2007-3360 and http://nvd.nist.gov/nvd.cfm?cvename=CVE-2007-4584
<localgod11> I used apt-get to get nvidia-glx
<dlozarie> oh man I love misc. channel.
<spideyman> spideyman hangs his head in shame for resorting to using a winblows prog in wine! :(
<dlozarie> i mean misc. chatter.
<dlozarie> oh wthell i'm the only one in the room! lol
<unavailable> so there's no gnome??
<unavailable> localgod11 so there's no gnome??
<MrWizeGuy1983> spideyman, what winblows program?
<dmsuperman> spideyman, you smack yourself in the face now, then tell us what it is so we can give you a better alternative and make it better
<spideyman> mrMrWizeGuy1983  had to use winrar
<MrWizeGuy1983> exactly what i was thinking dmsuperman lol
<dmsuperman> haha
<MrWizeGuy1983> spideyman, did your ark not work?
<dmsuperman> spiderz, sudo apt-get install rar
<dmsuperman> and unrar
<spideyman> im not green
<chr0n1c> apt-get install cool-stuff-to-do-when-your-bored
<unavailable> is that a package?
<Sinister> what file can i put things in to that i want to run after boot time ?
<dmsuperman> chr0n1c, apt-get install itself is cool
<dlozarie> @chronic lol
<dmsuperman> haha
<dmsuperman> unavailable, stumble upon extension for firefox
<genii> !rc.local
<ubottu> Factoid rc.local not found
<genii> Hmm
<unavailable> E: Couldn't find package cool-stuff-to-do-when-your-bored
<spideyman> some of the tar files i get from a movies irc chan fail to unrar in ark so have to use winrar doesnt happen very often
<chr0n1c> typo: you're-bored
<MrWizeGuy1983> hasn't happened to me yet, didn't know it wasn't 100% compatible
<genii> Sinister:  /etc/rc.local
<spideyman> but if you guys have a better solution im all ears
<dlozarie> three minutes to resized partition.
<localgod11> unavailable:  I can get gnome when I use the onboard graphics
<localgod11> unavailable:  just not using the nvidia card
<theFATMAN> hey guys, speaking of rar, i had winrar installed via wine (i know), but then installed rar and unrar, now the 3 movies i had before that will not unpack, they ask for a password, and i know they arent locked because they came from a private tracker, any ideas?
<unavailable> localgod11 only thing i can think of is check your bios, otherwise its beyond me..
<dlozarie> speaking of wine, iTunes works with Wine, right?
<chr0n1c> theFATMAN, crack the rar password
<dmsuperman> dlozarie, why
<unavailable> still looking for E: Couldn't find package cool-stuff-to-do-when-you're-bored
<dmsuperman> dlozarie, WHY would you want to use iTunes
<theFATMAN> chr)nic: how?
<dmsuperman> dlozarie, use amaroK, exaile, or songbird
<chr0n1c> theFATMAN, google, i can't remember the rar password cracker's name offhand
<afallenhope> can Ubuntu and Fedora run on the same /home?
<afallenhope> I have home on it's on ext3 partition
 * unavailable wonders why anyone in their right mind using linux would wanna install something as slow as itunes via wine...
<theFATMAN> chr0nic: any other options?
<dmsuperman> dlozarie, songbird's interface is very similar to iTunes, plus it's mozilla powered so it also has mozilla elements
<Scunizi> afallenhope: if one is gnome and the other is kde maybe
<dmsuperman> dlozarie, it's my favorite after exaile
<chr0n1c> theFATMAN, nope, all outta ideas
<chr0n1c> lol :(
<afallenhope> ty Scunizi
<theFATMAN> chr0nic: damn, one of 'em is Akira, been trying to see it for awhile ;(
<chr0n1c> OMG: iTunes on linux is not good...
<unavailable> find something brute force, that always works
<DistroJockey> afallenhope, should also be fine if you use a different username in both
<spideyman> itunes sux
<unavailable> lol
<dmsuperman> itunes blows bad
<afallenhope> kkz ty
<dmsuperman> songbird ftw
<theFATMAN> yeah, itunes blows
<spideyman> here here
<theFATMAN> anyone use pulseaudio?
<chr0n1c> i have never even opened/installed/used iTunes
<spideyman> amorok here patiently waing for version 2
<unavailable> i downloaded it once, unrard quicktime and deleted it
<dlozarie> @unavailable, iTunes is slow, isn't it? but see I subscribe to some podcasts via iTunes (i love Answer Me This, lol), and if I'm going to remove Windows from my laptop I need to be able to continue updating my subscriptions via songbird. can it do that?
<idyllic> theFATMAN. i just ditched pulseaudio today, followed all the guides but none working for me... revert to alsa
<chr0n1c> pulseaudio is on this box (ubuntu studio) but i don't know if i use it.. lol
<theFATMAN> i use Amarok, but i've been thinking about switching to pulseaudio
<unavailable> dlozarie not sure
<theFATMAN> idyllic: what was the main issue?
<spideyman> theFATMAN, have you seen the version of amorok yet?
<spideyman> theFATMAN, v 2 sry
<theFATMAN> spideyman: which version?
<theFATMAN> oh
<dlozarie> 6.86 o 6.87 GiB copied. lol
<theFATMAN> i thought i was using 9 actually
<dlozarie> I have to say, despite its slowness, I couldn't part ways with iTunes.
<spideyman> 1.4.9
<theFATMAN> i thought that was what it said on the splash
<unavailable> sudo apt-cache search bored
<theFATMAN> lol
<idyllic> theFATMAN: for my case, alsa can't pass through pulseaudio for majority of apps use alsa (abeilt music players and mplayers). and when it can't find alsa, it hang my apps (100%cpu)
<dmsuperman> I hate pulseaudio
<dmsuperman> pulseaudio is the sole reason i switched back to gutsy
<theFATMAN> idyllic: ohhh, ok, i had heard it was "revolutionary"
<chr0n1c> i guess i use alsa and jack for midi.. i don't even know what pulseaudio does, it may be doing something
<idyllic> dmsuperman: yeah, me too now.
<dlozarie> oh yeah I just remembered. I'd been meaning to ask you guys this. is there like a website offering GIMP tutorials? ya know like PSHERO.com for Photoshop?
<Flannel> dlozarie: http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/
<localgod11> unavailable:  what would I be looking for in bios?
<spideyman> sudo rm winblows
<theFATMAN> spideyman: whats up with v2 of Amarok?
<Sinister> thanks genii
<unavailable> localgod11 something about onboard vs pci video defaults
<juanix> I need to configure my net in kde4, I have these error "could not find kcm_knetworkconfmodule"
<theFATMAN> lmffao
 * unavailable is going to smoke
<genii> Sinister: np
<dmsuperman> So I have a real support question now. I have a very beefy machine, so I shouldn't have an issue with normal browsing. Once in a while, however, some applications will just lock up (like xchat just did, or firefox does once in a while, or gnome-panels did). I kill them, and they reopen. What would be the cause of this?
<spideyman> theFATMAN, i had the alpha running in kde4 and its going to be great
<Bhavesh> !fakeRAID
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<localgod11> unavailable: I know where that is what do I want it to say?
<dlozarie> @unavailable, yay! finished! that's all I need to do right?
<theFATMAN> spideyman: will it be available for gnome?
<spideyman> theFATMAN, dont know never used gnome
<theFATMAN> spideyman: oh, ok
<theFATMAN> hey you guys take it easy, i'm gonna go have a smoke with maryjane =)
<SeaPhor> dmsuperman, if you are still on gutsy,,, i dont have the reason,,, but i had same issue
<spideyman> ummmm!!!!
<dmsuperman> SeaPhor, I am, but I think I had the issue in hardy as well
<spideyman> got to be 420 somewhere right
<dmsuperman> I'll even have maybe 2 tabs open, nothing important or heavy, and firefox will crash
<chr0n1c> 420 FTW!
<dmsuperman> spideyman, hah
<dlozarie> brb imma eat first.
<unavailable> dlozarie i think you might have to turn swap back on. but not 100% on that
<SeaPhor> dmsuperman, when ever i click on a mp3, a video, a anything multi-media, everything goes grey and system is offline till it figures it out
<chr0n1c> (offtopic) http://www.ohiopctech.com/cpg/thumbnails.php?album=11  <- pics of a (homebrew) cnc milled circuit board for a function generator project i'm working on
<unavailable> localgod11 i would try pci as default
<chr0n1c> *just got the pics uploded
<dmsuperman> SeaPhor, I don't have that issue, it's just that some windows will lock up
<Cruzer> I have a monitor which uses 1440x900, I installed the restricted drivers but I either get 1280x1024 or 1400x1050. Can someone help?
<dmsuperman> SeaPhor, usually during minimizing/maximizing
<edugonch> .
<SeaPhor> dmsuperman, ok, then different, sorry
<dmsuperman> it's cool :D
<Bhavesh> in dual cpu system, is it normal to have one cpu run warmer then other ( cpu 1 warmer then cpu 2?)
<edugonch> Hello I have these problem with kubuntu kde4, could not find module kcm?knetworkconfmodule, I can't configure the net
<dmsuperman> Bhavesh, yeah, some apps still don't support multiple processors/cores so they just go with the first one
<dmsuperman> Bhavesh, so it's normal for core/cpu 1 to be under heavier stress than core/cpu 2
<dmsuperman> Bhavesh, I get the same thing with my dual core. Core 1 will be using like 20%, core 2 gets like 0%
<chr0n1c> my no-core cpu always runs cold for some reason
<dmsuperman> chr0n1c, you're missing some cores, that's why
<chr0n1c> dmsuperman, oh!
<Bhavesh> dmsuperman: ah! that helps :) i am trying to build replacement server with dual PIII server and i finally got the system to boot with drives attached to RAID ctrl
<dmsuperman> chr0n1c, glue some cheerios in there, it'll work better
<Bhavesh> :)
<Cruzer> I have a monitor which uses 1440x900, I installed the restricted drivers but I either get 1280x1024 or 1400x1050. Can someone help? I am on 7.10
<localgod11> unavailable:  when i do that i cant install or boot ubuntu
<localgod11> unavailable: I can only boot when I use the onboard
<unavailable> hmmm.
<Bhavesh> let's see if system boots with two drives RAIDed
<idyllic> Cruzer: do you have a nvidia card?
<Cruzer> Yes
<idyllic> Cruzer: add this option, Option "UseEdidFreqs" "false" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ronin12345> latest ati drivers and TVout still dones't work on a Asus M2A-VM HDMI over S-Video. Anyone got any hints? I've tried a few other example xorg.confs but none i have found for hardy
<unavailable> localgod11 i would suggest asking a more experienced linux head...
<localgod11> unavailable:  know where I can find one?
<Herissy> hmm I wanna see world of warcraft actually work in linux.
<unavailable> localgod11 #nvidia
<Herissy> which probably isn't a good idea.
<dmsuperman> I don't wanna see world of warcraft work ever
<dmsuperman> ever
 * unavailable seconds that opinion
<MasterShrek> !wow | herissy
<ubottu> herissy: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
 * chr0n1c thirds that motion
 * dmsuperman fourths that motion
<Herissy> can't play it, I just want to see it work
<dmsuperman> oh, it was my motion
<dmsuperman> nevermind
<Herissy> lol sorta like torture with my breakfast.
<SeaPhor> Herissy, what?   works great, but i hate the game i play COH and it works even better
<unavailable> trackmania here
<dmsuperman> somebody get supreme commander to run in linux well
<dmsuperman> i'll love them forever
<Herissy> Ive given up trying to get my Ipod working so I want something else to work for once.
<dmsuperman> what's wrong with your ipod?
<MasterShrek> never give up!
<uV|joey> noeone here be able to help a linux nub get his mic working?
<SeaPhor> dmsuperman, join me in #SeaPhor
<Herissy> I dropped it ( a huge oopsie) I find out.
<dmsuperman> well then
<unavailable> herissey ...
<Herissy> corrputed everything on it, and it only reboots over and over and over again.
<duke149_> au
<unavailable> herissey was gonna give you a link  http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-use-an-ipod-with-ubuntu
<uV|joey> yea seems like nothing ever works without huge headache but hate windows so ill keep tryin
<unavailable> herissey you try flashing it?
<uV|joey> but if neone is able to help me get my mic workin pm me ...would be greatly appreciatted
<blah569> I have all of my Windows Vista driver files for my wireless card, is it possible to make them work for Ubuntu?
<unavailable> such a lively bunch over in #nvidia
<NetEcho> how do you enable Fn+F* keys in Ubuntu?
<Herissy> Ive tried everything but tearing it apart and running over it ... my next two options cause I hate using it for a paperweight.. I just get mad at it and throw it around a bit.
<dmsuperman> Herissy, tear it apart and run it over
<blah569> I've tried ndiswrapper, which accepted the files, but I could never get it to work.
<unavailable> herissy you could look into hardcore ipod hacks
<chr0n1c> tear it apart and sticka  new drive in the ipod
<unavailable> look for leo laporte
<dmsuperman> tear it apart and buy another
<dmsuperman> it's fixed!
<unavailable> rofl
<Herissy> its hdd is ruined. all it is is an expensive paperweight.
<chr0n1c> you can get replacement drives for the ipods i think
<blah569> Does anyone have an answer to my question?
<WindyCN> 42
<Jivedue2> Hello, I downloaded the latest MySQL Connector/J and put it in /usr/share/tomcat6/lib but I'm still getting problems that tomcat can't find it in the classpath.  Any advice?
<dmsuperman> we don't do support at 1am on a saturday
<WindyCN> now what's the question?
<unavailable> 130am
<Herissy> I bought it from a friend for $20 bux. its just not worth it.
<WindyCN> actually, dmsuperman, I think you'll find it's 2:38pm on Sunday
<uV|joey> one of best things bout linux is the support :P
<Herissy> isn't it sunday?
<dmsuperman> WindyCN, lies
<unavailable> uep
<dmsuperman> :P
<uV|joey> technically
<blah569> I have all of my Windows Vista driver files for my wireless card, is it possible to make them work for Ubuntu?  I've tried ndiswrapper, which accepted the files, but I could still not get ndiswrapper to work.
<WindyCN> and incidentally, anyone here know much about getting a network working on Hardy?
<chr0n1c> 1. send me the borked ipod in the mail 2. i'll fix it 3. profit!
<WindyCN> I'm going spare trying to figure it out
<WindyCN> lol dmsuperman, I do not lie.
<unavailable> blah569 if you supply the name of the card, you might get more response
<uV|joey> how bout helping me get my mic working? should be easy enough
<blah569> RTL8186
<WindyCN> uV|joey: that's what I thought a few days ago
<Herissy> naw Im going to take it and throw it off the hoover dam. mmm vengence is mine!
<blah569> I have all of the driver files though :P.
<WindyCN> uV|joey: try have a look at your mic volume, and have a fiddle with the drivers under the sound options
<blah569> RTL8186 is the name/model of my card.
<uV|joey> volume is all the way up
<blah569> Any ideas?
<xtermin8r> When using Nautilus (gfx shell), I can change (zoom) the font size for a folder and change it to list mode, can I make it apply to other folder that I open from this folder so the same sizeand style applied to other folders?
<unavailable> blah569 http://becomingamadscientist.blogspot.com/
<dlozarie> anyone care to have some rice and fried fish?
<NetEcho> is there a package for dell laptop function keys?
<WindyCN> anyways, anyone got ideas about this one: can't connect to network on other PC, running 8.04 and I've tried two network cards (Marvell Yukon onboard LAN and an RTL8139 PCI card), tried different cables, tried it via mythbuntu and tried it via ubuntu. connection was working fine yesterday when I tried out a different distro on the same hardware
<dlozarie> so what exactly does swapon/swapoff do?
<xtermin8r> WindyCN: Your IP address changed?  (What else has changed??)
<WindyCN> more or less nothing
<WindyCN> as far as I can tell
<unavailable> dlzoarie turns the swapspace on/off
<dmsuperman> it enables/disables swap
<dmsuperman> swap is virtual memory
<WindyCN> all intents and purposes it's the same PC, just different linux distro
<Tomk77_> hi can anyone help me choose which i should download ubuntu desktop 64bit
<dmsuperman> memory stored on the hard drive when physical ram isu sed up
<Tomk77_> or the standard
<dlozarie> @unavailable, and what is "swap" exactly? I'm sorry but I really don't know anything about Ubuntu
 * unavailable wonders is swapoff session only
<dlozarie> *'s technicalities
<dmsuperman> Tomk77_, usually standard is better
<WindyCN> every other piece of hardware in the house is basically unchanged, ubuntu just doesn't seem to want to let me connect that PC to the network
<dmsuperman> dlozarie, virtual memory, see my messages above
<dlozarie> so should I turn swap on again?
<unavailable> dlozarie do you see linux-swap
<Tomk77_> I have Dual Core Turon 64 x 2 TL 60 3GB Ram dmsuperman
<unavailable> yep
<dlozarie> @unavailable, yes.
<xtermin8r> WindyCN: Can you simply ping the PC?
<unavailable> turn it on
<WindyCN> negative
<NetEcho> somehow my wireless card got disabled in Ubuntu , my function keys don't work and the bios says its enabled
<dlozarie> okay, and then I can boot into installed Ubuntu then, right?
<unavailable> uep
<WindyCN> it won't even get it's own IP
<unavailable> yep
<WindyCN> when I give it a static one, it doesn't accept pings
<xtermin8r> WindyCN: What is providing DHCP?
<WindyCN> router
<dlozarie> @unavailable, yay! thank you so much for the help, unavailable. really 'preciate it, man.
<NetEcho> Where would I go to re-enable my wifi card?
<unavailable> anytime
<Tomk77_> can anyone tell me if i should download ubuntu desktop 64 bit for these specs: AMD Turion 64 x 2 TL 60 3 GB of RAM
<unavailable> pesky extended partitions
<xtermin8r> WindyCN: Sounds like hardware issue, patch cable?  bad port?
<dlozarie> so imma reboot now and then grab some lunch while watching family guy. thank you guys for the help!
<unavailable> pesky recovery partitions are worse
<WindyCN> the home network is setup like this, there's a main router and DHCP with a few wired and a few wireless connections, and a wire to a second router which accepts wired and wireless too
<WindyCN> both routers currently have several people connected to them with wired and wireless
<Tomk77_> can anyone tell me if i should download ubuntu desktop 64 bit for these specs: AMD Turion 64 x 2 TL 60 3 GB of RAM
<unavailable> windycn the second router does not do dhcp?
<NetEcho> My wlan0 dissapeared Where do I go to re-enable it?
<WindyCN> I've tested all the cables on at least two other PCs (there's around 4 laptops in this house :P)
<WindyCN> unavailable: no, it doesn't
<nivya> after i install a package using "apt-get install package-name", what cmd do i use to see where all the files were installed?
<unavailable> ok
<Tomk77_> can anyone tell me if i should download ubuntu desktop 64 bit for these specs: AMD Turion 64 x 2 TL 60 3 GB of RAM
<WindyCN> but I've tried hooking the PC into the first router directly via wired and it's still borked
<unavailable> nivya look in synaptic package manager
<Bhavesh> nivya just try to run the program and you will know if it is missing anything, that's one way to do it
<Tomk77_> can anyone tell me if i should download ubuntu desktop 64 bit for these specs: AMD Turion 64 x 2 TL 60 3 GB of RAM
<unavailable> nope
<WindyCN> actually, the cable I used is a crossover cable, and yesterday one of the guys put a new RJ45 head on it
<uV|joey> it will run on that system
<NetEcho> My wlan0 dissapeared Where do I go to re-enable it?
<WindyCN> works fine with the other PCs, but they're all windows, only idea I've got is that maybe linux dislikes this for some reason :/
<uV|joey> its preference of what ur lokking for
<nivya> unavailable: I am looking for the cmd line equivalant for synaptic
<unavailable> but you wont find crap for software
<WindyCN> but that still doesn't make sense...
<chr0n1c> everything (alomost) is working fine on my 64 bit ubuntu studio box
<Tomk77_> can anyone tell me if i should download ubuntu desktop 64 bit for these specs: AMD Turion 64 x 2 TL 60 3 GB of RAM
<chr0n1c> i even got flash running in firefox
<unavailable> the almost gets you every time
<xtermin8r> WindyCN:  Sounds like that is the problem.  Maybe you introduced another issue.
<unavailable> i downgraded cus of the limitations in software titles
<NetEcho> Tomk77_ go for it
<WindyCN> yeah, but like I said, I tested the cable with a few other PCs
<WindyCN> and they had no problems
<Kelen> Is there anyone know how to capture a part of movie with MPlayer?
<WindyCN> and this is the cable connecting router 1 and 2, so it's pretty much under constant use
<xtermin8r> WindyCN:  Try simplifying the setup, try a known good card in just a LiveCD with a known good cable.
<NetEcho> My wlan0 dissapeared Where do I go to re-enable it? Please anybody!
<Tomk77_> NetEcho, 64 bit?
<NetEcho> Tomk77_ yea
<xtermin8r> WindyCN: Doesn't sound like a ubuntu specifc problem.
<Kelen> Please?
<DistroJockey> Tomk77_, stick with 32bit
<WindyCN> yeah, but it's all I've got atm
<Tomk77_> Any differences with 32 or 64?
<Tomk77_> i heard 64bit uses ram more wisely
<WindyCN> I'd swear myself stupid that the hardware's fine afaik
<afallenhope> Is there a way of backing up things that I've installed? so for next installation I won't have to reinstall them?
<WindyCN> oh well, lemme have a go
<Tomk77_> so thats where im asking if i should use 64 or 32
<Bhavesh> NetEcho your hardware keys don't enable it?
<unavailable> tomk77_ unless you really need 64 bit computing i would stick with 32 bit.  32 bit apps are easier to find
<pokerfacepenguin> Tomk77_: My 64 bit hardy has been running stable for quite some time - intel quad q6600
<asmo[B]> Tomk77_: use 32
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:/media/cdrom0$ LC_ALL=C sudo umount /media/cdrom0; umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy." How can I eject my CD?
<Tomk77_> ooh, il go with 32bit then
<NetEcho> Bhavesh they don't work in ubuntu from the looks of it
<hydrogen>  the question is not whether 64bit works, but whether you need 64bit
<Tomk77_> What's also better, ubuntu desktop or kubuntu?
<Kelen> afallenhope: just need backup the *.log
<siavash_> quick question: I always get a grub 22 error when booting if I have an external hard/flash drive plugged in, is there a way to fix this?
<asmo[B]> Tomk77_: I've found that there is a lot less support for 64bit still
<NetEcho> oh there we go
<dmsuperman> bullgard4, use the -f option with umount to force an unmount...be sure it's not in use though
<NetEcho> Bhavesh for some reason it wasn't refreshing after fn+f3 but after a reboot it seems to have worked
<xtermin8r> WindyCN:  RTL8139 PCI card should work, do a lsmod and send it to a pastebin.
<Bhavesh> NetEcho well glad it is working
<Tomk77_> whats better, kubuntu or desktop ubuntu
<pokerfacepenguin> yes, i guess i didnt need the liquid cooling either, but for some reason i did it anyway :)
<afallenhope> Kelen: and where would that be
<NetEcho> Bhavesh same here lol
<NetEcho> I'm actually considering formating my laptop again and doing a 100% clean setup of everything
<Bhavesh> NetEcho  a lot of time that's the best thing to do
<siavash_> has anyone had this problem where you get a grub error 22 when booting with an external hard/flash drive plugged in?
<pokerfacepenguin> NetEcho: keep the /home, fry the rest of it...a little housecleaning is good every now and then
<NetEcho> Bhavesh I'm using the mac4lin project which has a lot of issues so I've had to do things manualy and it's gotten messy
<chr0n1c> siavash_, unplug the drive when you boot
<NetEcho> pokerfacepenguin /home is the messy part
<NetEcho> as is other stuff
<Sinister> i dont much care for kde4
<siavash_> chronic, that's what i do every time but it's annoying. i'd have thought that a bug like this would have a workaround
<NetEcho> no personal documents on the laptop yet thank god
<nickrud> siavash_ did you edit your /etc/fstab some time?
<chr0n1c> siavash_,  i'm sure there is a fix, i'd jsut uplug the drive though
<dmsuperman> How can I be sure I'm getting 3d acceleration from my hardware in ubuntu?
<nickrud> dmsuperman glxinfo | grep direct
<siavash_> nickrud, a long time ago to automount my NTFS volumes
<styles> Hey whats the best C++ IDE for ubuntu/gnome?
<siavash_> no other edits tho
<bullgard4> dmsuperman: How to be sure that it is not in use? The window selector does not list any program related to the CD-ROM.
<pokerfacepenguin> I have been thinking of doing a mini-itx ubuntu project...anyone here have horror stories or suggestions?
<Bhavesh> siavash_ or configure your BIOS not to try to boot from USB device
<nickrud> siavash_ put a copy of it on paste.ubuntu.com ; I've got a suspicion but not sure
<unavailable> direct rendering: Yes
<siavash_> Bhavesh, that doesn't work, I've tried it
<siavash_> alright
<Kelen> afallenhope: dpkg --get-selections > installed-software.log
<ottoshmidt> hi all, my ubuntu starts in a low-graphics mode and
<dmsuperman> nickrud, Direct rendering: yes means it has acceleration right
<nickrud> it's booting from the main hard drive with the usb plugged in, or it wouldn't be seeing grub
<nickrud> dmsuperman yes
<ottoshmidt> I cant fix it because I can't open hardware monitor :(
<dmsuperman> bullgard4, just be sure...make sure you aren't personally using it
<localgod11> when i install 8.04 I got error 22 no such partition
<localgod11> ?
<dmsuperman> bullgard4, I don't know of any negative effects of just ejecting a cd
<ottoshmidt> I mean hardware drivers
<Bhavesh> i am happy!!!.
<siavash_> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22036/
<dmsuperman> bullgard4, but that doesn't meant they don't exist
<dmsuperman> nickrud, thanks :D
<xtermin8r> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:/media/cdrom0$ LC_ALL=C sudo umount -f /media/cdrom0; umount2: Device or resource busy; umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy."
<unavailable> localgod11  :This error is returned if a partition is requested in the device part of a device- or full file name which isn't on the selected disk.
<Kelen> dpkg --set-selections < installed-software.log    (recovery your package after your new system was completely)
<localgod11> unavailable:  why would that happen all i did was install
<localgod11> this was the first boot
<ubernostrum> So I'm trying to get the 'dig' DNS utility set up on 8.04 server, and Googling suggested the 'dnsutils' package. This looks like it wants to install a BIND server.
<ubernostrum> Am I missing something here? Is there a way to just get dig (doesn't seem to be a standalone package)?
<nickrud> siavash_ try commenting out the stuff the diskmounter put in, and rebooting with the usb plugged in.
<unavailable> localgod11 so ubuntu installed?
<localgod11> yah
<localgod11> unavailable: yah
<localgod11> unavailable:  but wont boot
<unavailable> localgod11 If you changed the bios order of your disks, the kernel might now be on a different device.
<siavash_> nickrud ok, back in a min
<localgod11> unavailable:  i didnt
<unavailable> cd rom?
<nickrud> or the installer made a mistake, based on info from the bios
<ubernostrum> Ah, nm, that's not the BIND server.
 * ubernostrum kicks self.
<axisys> when can I expect wine 1.0 pkg?
<axisys> apt-get update / apt-get upgrade does not find it
<nickrud> axisys it might get into backports, but not the main repos until next release probaby
<axisys> nickrud: oh ok.. thnx
<nickrud> axisys based on past updates of wine, anyway
<Tonren> Is Gutsy still being supported in this channel?
<Tonren> !ssl-cert
<ubottu> Factoid ssl-cert not found
<styles> Hey
<Starnestommy> Tonren: yes
<styles> I downloaded this thing its a .sh file. I tried sudo '/home/username/Desktop/name.sh'
<styles> and it doesn't run doesn't know where it is.
<Petino> which the best mail-server
<Tonren> I'm on Kubuntu 7.10 and when I do a safe-upgrade, it holds back ssl-cert.  When I try doing dist-upgrade, it wants to uninstall kubuntu-desktop to resolve the dependency!  Obviously I don't want to do that.  How do I fix this?
<siavash_> nickrud, it didn't work
<Tonren> Sorry, back.  So, how do I resolve this ssl-cert dependency in Gutsy WITHOUT uninstalling kubuntu-desktop and other vital packages?
<ozkelligirl> hi all
<nickrud> siavash_ ok, put a copy of /boot/grub/menu.lst on paste.ubuntu.com
<MindVirus> What brand makes the best hard drives?
<airstrikeivanov> Seagate and Maxtor are good names.
<ozkelligirl> anyone able to help me
<siavash_> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22038/
<unavailable> (offtopic)  had a set of speakers once with the name brand "Sparkomatic"
<unavailable> needless to say they fried
<siavash_> nickrud: is it possible that the vista addresses might be causing the problem?
<purplestar> i installed Firestarter and then removed it.  Does this mean I have no firewall running now?
<ozkelligirl> help help help help
<unavailable> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<purplestar> ozkelligirl: hey there girl ;)
<purplestar> !ask | ozkelligirl
<ubottu> ozkelligirl: please see above
<boris> hello
<marpal> i have a problem
<marpal> can you help me?
<unavailable> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nickrud> siavash_ what I think is happening is the (hd1,2) reference is no longer correct when the usb drive is plugged in. I'm not a grub expert by any means, so I think you should take this to #grub. You're using UUID's for everything else, so those partition references won't change based on a disk reference change
<ozkelligirl> what is the best SPM for side bar to show computer info
<marpal> i installed the libflashsupport
<siavash_> nickrud, can i use UUID's in the grub?
<marpal> and it didn't work
<siavash_> oh ok
<dmsuperman> marpal, hardy + flash = terrible terrible things
<nickrud> siavash_ not for (hd1,2)
<marpal> because the terminal wants me to use cd and I don't have it as I use the live cd
 * unavailable got flash working in hardy without a hitch, using the adobe release even
<marpal> I just installed ubuntu hardy using wubi in windows xp
<dmsuperman> unavailable, so did i, but i've seen nothing but problems for many people
<marpal> how can i fix this thing?
<marpal> anyone?
 * chr0n1c got flash working on hardy 64 bit.. sometimes i gotta restart firefox to use it though.. th eflash boxes com up greyed out...
<siavash_> nickrud, thx for the help! i'll take it to #grub
<switchcat> Greetings
<unavailable> !flood > marpal
<adante> hrm, suddenly nothing but firefox plays sound now, has firefox locked the sound system somehow?
<unavailable> adante try killall pulseaudio
<dmsuperman> try rebooting to see?
<switchcat> Q: Does anybody have any suggestions for getting a USB cuecat working under ubuntu 8.04?  thanks
<ozkelligirl> what synap can i use to shoe computer info and net usage?
<localgod11> switchcat:  you have a cuecat?
<unavailable> ozkelligirl i use screenlets and it has a let that shows net usage...
<marpal> but yesterday I just played youtube videos and it worked fine then suddenly it turns quiet as dead
<switchcat> localgod11 yes, I have a cuecat.  is that so surprising?
<xbj9000> kind of surprising
<adante> unavailable: thanks that did it... what did it do btw :]
<unavailable> adante killed pulseaudio
<dmsuperman> it killed the evil abomination that is pulse audio
<NetEcho> is upgrading from 7.10 just as good as a clean 8.04 install?
<NetEcho> if the 7.10 install is clean
<localgod11> switchcat:  yah actually
<dmsuperman> NetEcho, I had issues
<marpal> nothing happened on killall pulseadio
<NetEcho> dmsuperman not good
<dmsuperman> NetEcho, where installing 8.04 directly worked
<ozkelligirl> what synap can i use to shoe computer info and net usage?
<axisys> anyone successfully install google talk with wine?
<switchcat> localgod11 if you say so, I thought the things were widely available
<Flannel> axisys: Why not just use a native client?
<NetEcho> dmsuperman my parents decided to "clean" my desk and threw out my 8.04 cd that I ordered
<marpal> it says no pulseadio killed
<localgod11> switchcat:  what do you use it for
<dmsuperman> NetEcho, download an ISO
<marpal> for google talk why don't you try prism
<siavash_> can anyone tell me how i can use grub 2? (wth is grub 2 anyway)
<NetEcho> dmsuperman no CD-Rs
<NetEcho> unless it will work on a dvd-r
<dmsuperman> NetEcho, they're like 20 cents per blank
<dmsuperman> NetEcho, it may, you never know
<NetEcho> dmsuperman its 1:15am
<boris> when I try to install some package ubuntu ask for me to put CD, and then go to installation. How do I deactivate thet?
<axisys> Flannel: u mean pidgin can use the talk of gtalk ?
<switchcat> localgod11 I've only used it a long time ago in the past for testing scanning in book barcodes into a windows software program
<axisys> Flannel: please advise
<ozkelligirl> what synap can i use to show computer info and net usage?
<marpal> please help me how to fix the sound
<boris> i menn ask instalation ubuntu CD
<unavailable> boris system > adminstration > package manager, uncheck the cd.
<mike4263> I am planning on converting my wubi hardy install to dedicated partition (wiping windows for good lol).
<neil_d> boris: the CD is still in your repository list. you need to edit. this can be done via synaptic
<switchcat> which is what I want to do again, but under linux
<mike4263> what is the command to convert a loopback drive to an actual partition?
<Flannel> axisys: gtalk is just a jabber client.  So you can use any jabber client, including pidgin, yes.
<Bhavesh> i have 8.04LTS ? ISO
<axisys> Flannel: it will do the talk ?
<DistroJockey> marpal, did you  sudo killall pulseaudio ? Or did you try without sudo ?
<axisys> Flannel: i thought just chat
<xbj9000> are there any plans to move back away from pulseaudio in the future?
<Bhavesh> mike4263 loopback is not really a partition, it's way of mounting images ( ISO images) without burning them to a cd/dvd
<boris> did I sed thet I am on gutsy :)
<Flannel> axisys: the audio (actual "talking" part) is Jingle, which is an extension to XMPP.  There are a number of clients that support it (pidgin isn't one).  Try Telepathy, or... well, here's a list: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jingle_%28protocol%29
<boris> Gutsy Gibon
<Bhavesh> ho wants to download 8.04ISO?
<NetEcho> dmsuperman do you know how to check if the iso isn't corrupted under Ubuntu?
<mike4263> Bhavesh, I know that
<xbj9000> netecho I do
<mike4263> I want to move them to actual partitions
<axisys> Flannel: thnx
<NetEcho> xbj9000 how would I go about doing that?
<Bhavesh> mike4263 what's mounted as loopback?
<dmsuperman> NetEcho, I believe when you start the disc it has a menu option to verify the install disk
<mike4263> LVPM will handle the main dir, but I still need to move my home dir
<xbj9000> in terminal do md5sum /path/to/iso/nameofiso.iso
<xbj9000> and compare the result to the posted sum online
<mike4263> I used wubi.  so  I have three virtual drives - main, home, swap
<NetEcho> dmsuperman I don't want to waste one of my last DVD-rs to find out the iso was corrupted
<mike4263> i think its mke2exts
<dmsuperman> NetEcho, wait until the morning. You can get 100 CDs for like 15 bucks
<xbj9000> get that netecho?
<RedWar> Hi all, can someone tell me how to run ubuntu64 off a usb drive? [Hardrive+] I DINT WANT to put this on my hardrive in desktip for fear of killing my boot loading
<ozkelligirl> anyone know about Synaptic Package manager
<NetEcho> xbj9000 where is the posted sum?
<mike4263> but I would like to confirm that will allow me to transfer a loopback to a real partition
<starz> FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.24.5-xxxx-std-ipv4-32/modules.dep: No such file or directory ??
<Ryouga_Hibiki> hi
<xbj9000> netecho you can find it somewhere near where you found the iso, hang on I'll find it
<marpal> I just typed sudo killall pulseaudio
<Bhavesh> never used wubi
<Bhavesh> now time to see how i can check temperature of CPU's
<NetEcho> thanks
<marpal> it says no process killed
<unavailable> netecho https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Ryouga_Hibiki> Just a question in order to install ubuntu do you need to clear your harddrive of its windows instalation?
<NetEcho> yea found it
<theRealBall> sup buddies
<xbj9000> here netecho:   http://mirrors.gigenet.com/ubuntu/hardy/MD5SUMS-metalink
<Oddish> Does anyone know how to coax a Geforce 9600 GT to work under Nvidia's drivers?  I'm having a huge load of trouble doing so.  :(
<unavailable> ryouga_hibiki nope
<marpal> please
<mike4263> hmm, maybe I just need to use a dd command
<Ryouga_Hibiki> really?
<dmsuperman> Oddish, no personal use, but my firned was able to get it to work jsut by installing the drivers from nvidia.com
<unavailable> ryouga_hibiki although i would suggest going through a walkthrough ...
<xbj9000> bhavesh you need to set up lmsensors I think
<mike4263> Ryouga_Hibiki, how much space do you have on your windows insall?
<mike4263> you don't need to repartition
<unavailable> ryouga_hibiki unless you have an idea on how to use the partition editor
<marpal> I'm thinking what if I uninstall the pulseaudio? what do you think?
<marpal> need reply
<dmsuperman> marpal, I couldn't do it
<NetEcho> thank god for a 2 MB/sec download rate
<dmsuperman> marpal, I disabled, then uninstalled it. it still gave me crap
<unavailable> ryouga_hibiki which will edit your partiiton list fo ryou
<mike4263> marpal why do you want to uninstall
<Oddish> dmsuperman: Yeah, it's not cooperating for me.  I'm using the latest and when I load x on it it gives me a screwy screen and doesn't run on the nvidia driver.
<xbj9000> anyone know if there are plans to move back away from pulseaudio with future updates?
<ozkelligirl> anyone able to help
<dmsuperman> marpal, that's why I switched back to gutsy
<marpal> ah ok
<marpal> is gutsy stable?
<dmsuperman> Oddish, The installer, or a fresh install? We had to install using alternative install, then download the drivers and run them all in TTY
<dmsuperman> marpal, yeah, plus no pulseaudio
<xbj9000> ozkelligirl, help with Synaptic?
<unavailable> whats the problem?
<ozkelligirl> yes please
<marpal> Is it the same as hardy?
<ozkelligirl> what synap can i use to show computer info and net usage?
<theRealBall> how to free a  CLOSE_WAIT on a tcp port?
<marpal> can you tell me some features
<dmsuperman> marpal, there are some new features in hardy, but the OS itself doesn't change much
<xbj9000> oh, try sysinfo
<Oddish> dmsuperman: I'm not sure what exactly you mean.
<switchcat> I should probably reboot and see if linux recognizes this cuecat at least as a usb device
<dmsuperman> marpal, some change in menus, pulse audio, flash usually blows in hardy
<marpal> can you give me some list
<BM-Solid> guys! how can I make my windows drive auto mount?
<dmsuperman> Oddish, there's the livecd, and the alternate cd. We had to install using the alternate cd (text based installer)
<dmsuperman> Oddish, then we downloaded the drivers from nvidia.com on another computer, transferred via usb, and installed
<ozkelligirl> thanks
<dmsuperman> Oddish, then it worked
<Oddish> I used neither.  I downloaded the drivers from nvidia's website.
<Tonren> Anyone?  How can I resolve the ssl-cert dependency in gutsy?
<unavailable> ozkelligirl install "screenlets"
<marpal> can i still download livecd gutsy from ubuntu site?
<rday> Can anyone out there with an Intel 945GM Integrated graphics card post their xorg.conf "Device" section?
<dmsuperman> unavailable, where can I get some screenlets from? I want to use my awesome compiz widget layer, but nothing to use with it
<dmsuperman> unavailable, googling gives no good results
<xbj9000> bm-solid search for fstab and ntfs-3g
<BM-Solid> they are fat
<BM-Solid> fat32
<unavailable> dmsuperman screenlets.org
<unavailable> which seems to be currently down
<xbj9000> bm-solid  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<dmsuperman> unavailable, down :(
<siavash_> unavailable, screenlets are buggy. I like em a lot but they annoy me all the time
<unavailable> i have no problem with them
<Mr_Cheeto> how do i mount a USB device?
<Mr_Cheeto> (in console)
<siavash_> for one thing you have to manually edit the weather screenlet to work
<dmsuperman> Mr_Cheeto, man mount
<BM-Solid> ﻿xbj9000: thanks alot
<unavailable> although i did have to rewrite simple weather to go to the right link (had to remove an affiliate id)
<siavash_> yea
<dmsuperman> so is there an alternative to screenlets?
<unavailable> lol
<darthanubis> rhythmbox at full cpu just to play a few podcast?
<dmsuperman> I just like some little widgets...an RSS reader and weather, perhaps binary clock
<siavash_> and it also bugs out on 6day forecast vs short forecast
<unavailable> digi clock calandar my ip and a window list
<xbj9000> no problem bm-solid, it's a common question  :p
<Mr_Cheeto> dmsuperman, so i would do mount -t usb
<siavash_> so i tried to get just the screenlet weather instead of clearweather
<unavailable> siavash_ they are all the same link though
<dmsuperman> Mr_Cheeto, -t then the filesystem, usually usb uses fat32 (vfat for the -t option)
<siavash_> but now every time i boot i have to manually start weather and shutdown clearweather
<unavailable> siavash_ lol   just like my "rightclick on windowlist" and it disappears, so i reopen it, then restart and there's like 8 of em open
<siavash_> unavailable, exactly what i mean by buggy
<unavailable> siavash_ delete clearweather
<Mr_Cheeto> dmsuperman, hmmm, doesn't seem to work, how can i make sure it's at least detecting what's plugged into my USB port?
<dmsuperman> the only thing i use my widget layer for right now is dimming my screens
<dmsuperman> Mr
<dlozarie> 'sup fellas. I'm back.
<[GG]Crimson> Hey guys, I'm having some trouble here... I'm trying to follow these directions http://tf2wiki.net/wiki/Linux_dedicated_server , but when I do, I get this error from the terminal "chmod: cannot access `hldsupdatetool.bin': No such file or directory" and when I try "sudo ~/Destop/hldsupdatetool.bin" I also get a Command not found. Any help?
<unavailable> dlozarie no probs i hope?
<siavash_> unavailable, you mean uninstall it? I can't uninstall it
<dmsuperman> Mr_Cheeto, "sudo fdisk -l" will list the detected storage devices
<unavailable> siavash_ no manually delete it
<dmsuperman> [GG]Crimson, that means that it's not where you think it is
<dlozarie> @unavailable, nope. all systems go. (for ubuntu, at least, but I'm not booting into vista anytime soon.) I ran df -h in the terminal, and sure enough i've got 15gigs for storage. thanks again for the help! :)
<dmsuperman> [GG]Crimson, plus you spelled "desktop" wrong
<[GG]Crimson> Hmm I saved it to the desktop
<[GG]Crimson> well here I did, not in the terminal I checked...
<unavailable> yep
<dmsuperman> [GG]Crimson, "sudo ~/Desktop/hldsupdatetool.bin"
 * unavailable is glad to see another satisfied customer
<siavash_> unavailabe, you mean the file ~/.config/Screenlets/ClearWeather
<Mr_Cheeto> it appears I have been affected by a bug, my USB hubs are dead,as well as my 1394
<dmsuperman> [GG]Crimson, i dunno what to say, but if you typed that and it says not found then that file doesn't exist
<unavailable> yep
<siavash_> alright
<dmsuperman> Mr_Cheeto, or hardware failure
<[GG]Crimson> I'll try to save it to a different place and see if it finds it
<ikasa4> hello guys
<ikasa4> asking, where to find 3d games for ubuntu?
<dmsuperman> [GG]Crimson, you can always do "cd ~/Desktop" then "ls -al" to list the files on your desktop, to be sure it's there
<xbj9000> ikasa4 try Open Arena
<unavailable> ikasa4 install wine, then go get trackmania nations forever
<siavash_> here goes
<[GG]Crimson> ok let me try that
<ikasa4> whats arena?
<bazhang> ikasa4, in synaptic package manager
<dlozarie> hmm. I'm really seriously contemplating on removing Vista from my PC>
<dmsuperman> hurray!
<unavailable> lol
<xbj9000> ikasa Open Arena is a game similar to Halo
<[GG]Crimson> Yeah its there....
<dlozarie> lol
<dmsuperman> another person awakens from their lame-coma!
<unavailable> rofl
 * unavailable still uses windows for sims 2
<ikasa4> does the size big?
<[GG]Crimson> -rw-r--r--  1 crimson root    3513408 2008-06-21 22:24 hldsupdatetool.bin
<ikasa4> cause im using only 384 kbps internet connection
<dmsuperman> [GG]Crimson, type this: "sudo ~/Des<TAB>hld<TAB>"
<unavailable> when the port or wine stability comes out... then microsh@Is winblows is done
<dmsuperman> [GG]Crimson, auto-complete will type the rest for you, when you hit the tab key for <TAB>
<dlozarie> altho, as I mentioned earlier, the only reason I boot into Vista nowadays is because of my iPod (podcasts).
<unavailable> lol
<dmsuperman> dlozarie, no excuse
<dmsuperman> dlozarie, you remove it now
<dmsuperman> dlozarie, or face my wrath
<[GG]Crimson> Ok thanks maybe I misspelled? I hope not, thats embarrassing  =P
<dmsuperman> dlozarie, at worst, XP should be installed
<dlozarie> "welcome to amarok"..imma check this out first.
<dmsuperman> [GG]Crimson, it happens to the best of us
<xtermin8r> I dont want top flame, but ipods (and apple) are just a marketing lameness.
<[GG]Crimson> sudo: /home/crimson/Desktop/hldsupdatetool.bin: command not found
<[GG]Crimson> ah good I didnt misspell
<dmsuperman> dlozarie, amaroK, exaile, songbird
 * unavailable remembers winamp having some kind of ipod compat...  wonder what would work for ub?
<dlozarie> I have amarok and banshee installed. Should i uninstall the latter?
<dmsuperman> xtermin8r, I disagree, I'm certainly not one to fall into the trap of lame marketing. the ipods are a good product. apple makes good products, but they overprice them.
<dmsuperman> dlozarie, up to you
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<switchcat> Okay, so the cuecat lit up upon reboot and it's blinking like I believe it's supposed to... but I have no clue if linux is recognizing it as a device of any kind
<xbj9000> lol ipods
<[GG]Crimson> Oh dear I fixed it
<bazhang> take chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic. Thanks.
<dlozarie> hmm. what if I install iTunes on Ubuntu using Wine?
<unavailable> no
<unavailable> never
<[GG]Crimson> thanks though dmsuperman
<unavailable> too slow
<dmsuperman> [GG]Crimson, alright, "sudo chmod +x /home/crimson/Desktop/hldsupdatetool.bin" then run it
<dlozarie> hmm. should we go to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Ashex> anyone get wine 1.0 through hardy-backports?
<dlozarie> hey guys will Wine still work without Windows installed?
<bazhang> !appdb | dlozarie see here if itunes works
<ubottu> dlozarie see here if itunes works: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<dmsuperman> dlozarie, wine doesn't make use of windows at all
<Zoem> Ashex, you can get wine direct from their own repositories
<[GG]Crimson> yeah lol once I did cd ~/Desktop chmod +x hldsupdatetool.bin  worked
<dmsuperman> dlozarie, it provides a compatability layer for windows apps
<Ashex> Zoem, I know, but it should be in backports
<siavash_> unavailable, that fixed the clearweather screenlet from appearing but still my normal weather widget doesnt' show up
<unavailable> !wine > unavailable
<Zoem> dlozarie, yes, wine works fine without windows
<dlozarie> @dmsuperman, oh, I see. I just figured 'coz it says "search C: drive".
<Ashex> I'm not seeing it, needed another person to check before I hit up the maintainer
<dmsuperman> dlozarie, but amaroK, gtk-pod, and others work with ipods. no need for itunes
<dlozarie> okay say I downloaded the iTunes installer onto Ubuntu.. I just run the installer and wine does the rest?
<unavailable> siavash_ you have it on autostart?
<ajhtiredwolf> hey i read on phoronix.com that the radeon 4850 already has linux support, anyone know if it just runs or can actually take advantage of the 3d desktop and what not? Trying to decide waht video card to buy
<dmsuperman> dlozarie, it means the wine c: drive...I think it's located at like ~/.wine/c/ something like that
<dmsuperman> dlozarie, it tricks apps into think there's a c: drive
<Flannel> ~/.wine/drive_c/ I believe
<siavash_> unavailable, of course! i wonder if there's something i can do in sessions
<dmsuperman> yeah that one
<error404notfound> I have a file /etc/custom/.search_http. It contains one string per line such as "abc.def". What I am doing is locate $(cat /etc/custom/.search_http). Problem is that it returns results that like zxyabc.def and abc.defghi as well...
<dlozarie> @dmsuperman, oh okay. turns out amarok doesn't support podcast subscriptions? googling online alternatives for podasts.
<dlozarie> *podcasts
<dmsuperman> oh, hrm
<Ashex> so, I take it everyone just added wine repos instead of waiting for backports?
<unavailable> soavash_ maybe...
<dmsuperman> I avoid wine
<dmsuperman> Don't even have it installed atm
<dmsuperman> usually better to find an alternative
<dlozarie> *shocked face* iTunes no worky in wine!
<Flannel> Ashex: WineHQ does a pretty good job of packaging, so yeah, I think most wine users do
<Ashex> dmsuperman, do you have backports?
<unavailable> rofl
<xbj9000> yeah I can always find a linux alternative without wine
<Ashex> I just need someone to type apt-cache policy wine
<NetEcho> if I use the entire harddrive with guided partitioning does Ubuntu setup a swapfile?
<Ashex> and tell me if the candidate says 1.0 or 0.9.59-0ubuntu5
<NetEcho> or swapspace
<dmsuperman> wine:
<dmsuperman>   Installed: (none)
<dmsuperman>   Candidate: 0.9.46-0ubuntu1
<dmsuperman>   Version table:
<dmsuperman>      0.9.46-0ubuntu1 0
<cycom> NetEcho: afaik, yes.
<FloodBot2> dmsuperman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dmsuperman>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/universe Packages
<xbj9000> netecho I think so
<Zoem> hi, I have an nvidia 9600gt and need to install the nvidia binary driver. when I run the installer, though, it does not seem to work. any suggestions?
<NetEcho> good
<bazhang> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DistroJockey> NetEcho, yep
<dlozarie> :( looks like Vista's gonna remain on my lappy.
<xbj9000> but I dislike the auto partition scheme
<Flannel> NetEcho: swap partition I believe
<NetEcho> xbj9000 why?
<Ashex> well, poo
<dlozarie> plus one time I used banshee to manage my iPod music and it disarranged my album art.
<xbj9000> netecho as I remember, it basically just splits the drive in half with half root and half /home
<NetEcho> :o really?
<NetEcho> wow
<cycom> I don't think so....
<NetEcho> I usualy keep home on the same partition as everything else except swap
<cycom> the new partitioner does all files in root, and then 2x ram for swap or something
<xbj9000> netecho it should be fine, I'm not sure how it will try to partition you, but it may be worth learning about partition schemes
<NetEcho> xbj9000 I'll just do manual
<cycom> maybe 3x ram
<xbj9000> netecho keeping /home and /usr in their own partitions is a good idea for backing up data and keeping your stuff separated
<NetEcho> I usualy just do 4096 as a swapfile
<cycom> my laptop has a 100gb drive, and 3gb is swap, the rest is root. 1gb of ram
<mike4263> whats a good size for the swap, I have 2gb of ram
<NetEcho> 3x ram would be 12288
<xbj9000> netecho that's a lot of swap
<dmsuperman> 512k swap ftw
<Flannel> mike4263: Do you plan on hibernating?
<siavash_> 3x ram?!
<cycom> mike4263: 4gb, I'd say
<dmsuperman> from what I've been told, 2x ram, max 2gb
<mike4263> Flannel yes
<Zoem> hi, I have an nvidia 9600gt and need to install the nvidia binary driver. when I run the installer, though, it does not seem to work. any suggestions?
<NetEcho> I've almost always used a 4gb swapfile
<Zoem> 3x ram?!? I need an 18gb swap?
<cabrioleur> mike4263: it used to be 2x ram + 25 mb (or so)
<NetEcho> I don't really see any reason not to
<dmsuperman> I've never even maxed out my ram. my swap has literally never been used
<Flannel> mike4263: If you plan on hibernating, you need *at least* as much swap as RAM. 2x for you would be a bit much.  So, I'd go like 2.5G or something
<DistroJockey> RAM size + 512MB is plenty
<xbj9000> if you have more than 1GB ram, swap is not that important and you only need like 128mb
<NetEcho> dmsuperman how much ram and what kind of system?
<Zoem> dmsuperman, I maxed it out once. calculating all primes less than 2 billion using a seive :)
<dmsuperman> NetEcho, a desktop system, 2gb
<dmsuperman> Zoem, heh
<NetEcho> what kinda cpu/ram?
<dmsuperman> NetEcho, a power user desktop system though
<dmsuperman> NetEcho, 3.0 GHz E8400, OCZ DDR 2 800MHz ram
<xbj9000> netecho I have 2GB and I almost never use even 2mb of the swap space
<NetEcho> do you know if the Core Duo uses DDR2 or DDR1?
<dmsuperman> ...
<ikasa4> does anyone knows how to accelerate internet access on a small network?
<NetEcho> oh wait its this PC that has 4gb of ram
<NetEcho> I think the laptop only has 1
<dmsuperman> Core Duo is a processor, DDR1/2 is ram
<NetEcho> dmsuperman but the boards require a certain type
<Zoem> ikasa4, stop using internet on the other computers?
<dmsuperman> NetEcho, so it's up to the board, no the processor
<xbj9000> netecho if you have 1gb ram I would only make about 512mb swap
<NetEcho> I forget if it was as of the Core Duo or the Core 2 that intel switched to DDR2
<dmsuperman> NetEcho, I would imagine most boards use DDR2, and now DDR3
<YeaSt> Sun Jun 22 02:47:20 ADT 2008
<dlozarie> :heard a 4GB-of-ram PC being mentioned, is drooling
<xbj9000> I wouldn't do more than 1gb
<dmsuperman> NetEcho, but it's really up to the board
<ikasa4> what does its mean?
<dmsuperman> dlozarie, any more than 2gb is a waste unless you have special needs
<DistroJockey> xbj9000, what if you want to hibernate?
<dlozarie> altho on 1.5 GB of RAM, Ubuntu works spanking fine. great boot times.
<NetEcho> dmsuperman whichever CPU started the DDR2 switchover I've only seen like 1 board that can do DDR1
<ikasa4> zoem, what do you mean?
<dmsuperman> NetEcho, it was pretty much the whole intel dual core movement that came about the same time as DDR2
<dlozarie> @dmsuperman, agreed. But wouldn't 4GB of ram make your 'puter boot in like three seconds?
<xbj9000> I'm sorry he did say it was a laptop, didn't he
<dmsuperman> NetEcho, there are still boards today that use DDR1
<dmsuperman> dlozarie, no, that's hard drive
<NetEcho> dlozarie yea 4gb on this system here :D
<pronto> why hello there i are here :)
<xbj9000> but I believe to hibernate you still only need 1x your ram
<dmsuperman> dlozarie, faster hard drives make the system boot faster. Once you get past 512/1gb of ram, your system doesn't boot any faster really
<Zoem> ikasa4, your internet speed will be determined by how much you pay for, how much is being used in your neighborhood, and how much is being used on your line
<NetEcho> dlozarie and no that much ram just helps with my gaming
<Zoem> ikasa4, you only have control over the last one right now, so cut down usage on other computers
<dmsuperman> NetEcho, again, unless you have special needs (and gaming _isn't_ one of them) +2gb of ram is just unnecesary
<unavailable> io-apic?? anyone know the fix?
<dmsuperman> 3d rendering could use it
<Zoem> hi, I have an nvidia 9600gt and need to install the nvidia binary driver. when I run the installer, though, it does not seem to work. any suggestions?
<ikasa4> ooooooohhhh i see
<dmsuperman> i have yet to find a game that honestly truly uses that much ram
<ikasa4> thanks
<NetEcho> dmsuperman with some games more then 2gb makes a huge difference
<siavash_> PS on a VM eats your ram!
<dmsuperman> NetEcho, such as what
<Zoem> ikasa4, no problem;)
<unavailable> xp on a vm
<syu> hello
<siavash_> can you change the size of your swap?
<NetEcho> off the top of my head Company of Heroes is one of them
<amenado> siavash_-> yes, you can add
<NetEcho> I know most of them over 2gb doesn't make a difference
<dmsuperman> unavailable, I have XP running in a VM, plus all my other apps on my desktop, and i've never come close to using 2gb
<Flannel> siavash_: you can add/remove/whatever to your swap, yep.
<dlozarie> hmmm. I don't game so much anymore. Just a little GIMPing and then blogging and then plurking.
<NetEcho> but with 4gb I just make XP use ram for the kernel while using the pagefile for everything else
<unavailable> lol
<dlozarie> hmm. let me try something out.
<dlozarie> !ot | dlozarie
<unavailable> i got 512 :(
<NetEcho> plus a 4gb kit only cost me like $50
<dlozarie> doh! what the heck?
<dmsuperman> NetEcho, that's foolish, the pagefile serves no point if you have that much ram
<siavash_> Flannel: through parted?
<dmsuperman> NetEcho, all you're doing is slowing things down like that, and grinding your drives
<NetEcho> dmsuperman actually its a flaw of windows if you disable the pagefile it gets crappy
<unavailable> and i can only go up to 2gb
<NetEcho> and the pagefile is on its own drive anyway
<dmsuperman> NetEcho, I've never had pagefile enabled and it runs great
<unavailable> unless they make a pair go to 4
<amenado> NetEcho-> are you using 64bit?
<Flannel> siavash_: If you want a swap partition, yeah, you'll need to change your partitioning.  If you just want a swap file, you can doo that too.
<dlozarie> okay, another question: if you run Ubuntu and Ubuntu only on your 'puter, will your hard drive ever crash?
<Flannel> !swap | siavash_
<ubottu> siavash_: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<dmsuperman> NetEcho, and again, hard drive is many times slower than ram
<NetEcho> dmsuperman microsoft has even admited to the pagefile issues
<xbj9000> netecho, unless it is a laptop and you plan to hibernate it, you need very little swap for that much ram, and in fact you can skip swap entirely
<dmsuperman> dlozarie, of course. hard drive failure has nothing to do with OS
<NetEcho> xbj9000 1gb of ram on the laptop
<amenado> dlozarie-> yes its a possibility, nothing is impossible
<dmsuperman> NetEcho, like I said, I've never enabled pagefile on any machine and it's never had issues
<unavailable> dlozarie depends on many factors, if you drop the pc out the window, chances are the hdd will crash
<dlozarie> @dmsuperman, oh, okay!
<dlozarie> @unavailable, of course it'll crash. lol
<NetEcho> dmsuperman it can cause a lot of application issues
<dmsuperman> dlozarie, it's not "if" a drive will crash, it's when
<siavash_> Flannel, i just want to increase the swap size to reflect the extra ram i put in recently
<parkerc> Swap is always useful
<NetEcho> I've had plenty of issues doing that
<NetEcho> as for my HDDs I've never had one die on me in 12 years
<dlozarie> but on Ubuntu you don't have to do all the crazy sh** Windows Users have to do like defrag, etc. right?
<dmsuperman> parkerc, it's useful if you don't have enough ram, but when you have 4gb swap is pointless
<xbj9000> netecho I believe you only need 1x ram for hibernate, and any other time you actually want to try to avoid using swap because it's slower, so I would go with maybe just a few MB more swap than ram
<Flannel> siavash_: Yeah, liveCD, and just expand the parititon.  You won't need to change your fstab (unless you change which partition it is)
<Zoem> I have an nvidia 9600gt and need to install the nvidia binary driver. when I run the installer, though, it does not seem to work. any suggestions?
<unavailable> netecho youve never had a mad wife then
<rambo123> hello ,i am new to ubuntu ,what is equivalent to alsaconf ?
<bazhang> !ext3 | dlozarie
<ubottu> dlozarie: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<NetEcho> I usualy buy a new one to get rid of the old one because its too small
<amenado> NetEcho-> you never owned ibm deskstar hd?  hehe
<dmsuperman> dlozarie, also, irrelevant pertaining to OS. that's the filesystem
<NetEcho> xbj9000 1048 then?
<dmsuperman> dlozarie, iirc, ext3 may still get fragmented just like ntfs
<parkerc> xbj9000, I have a lot of ram, and I always manage to find my swap space useful
<unavailable> netecho that doesnt protect against a wife with the rage and boots on....
<NetEcho> amenado I buy quality HDDs lol
<dlozarie> ah, I see. so how do I defrag then? :D
<wuxia> how do I play real player files on ubuntu?>
<NetEcho> unavailable my women aren't allowed near this puppy
<unavailable> lol
<dmsuperman> dlozarie, not sure, tbh, never needed to haha
<Flannel> dlozarie: ext3 doesn't need defragging
<bazhang> dlozarie, ext3 needs no defrag
<NetEcho> they know I'd shoot them if they layed a finger on it
<four-o-four|dead> hi, I have more than 1 ubuntu as different os s on my lt
<dmsuperman> then there you have it, i was wrong :D
<xbj9000> yeah netecho
<four-o-four|dead> after booting 1 of them, the other one, has problems with sound
<bazhang> NetEcho, please take chat elsewhere
<rambo123> i ahve two soud cards and i want ubuntu to use particular one,like i do alsaconf in suse ?
<xbj9000> parkerc, that may depend on what you do, I copy DVDs and still no swap usage really
<criley27> hi
 * unavailable updating to backports :s
<rambo123> s/ahve/have
<four-o-four|dead> even removing with --purge and installing again doesn't work
<NetEcho> bazhang sorry it was a hybrid chat between ubuntu swapfile and other things
<four-o-four|dead> any idea?
<NetEcho> back on topic it is
<bazhang> NetEcho, thanks
<NetEcho> no problem
<xbj9000> in any case, 1gb swap should be plenty for just about anyone, netecho
<dmsuperman> i think we deserve cake
<ayok> woi
<NetEcho> xbj9000 I'll try the 1048 out and see if it causes any issues for me
<dlozarie> bazhang, yay! no defragging! woohoo. imma back up my system then upload the backup to a-drive now.
<dmsuperman> dlozarie, :D
 * unavailable finds yet another kernel out
<xbj9000> netecho you can also split that into several small swap spaces on different drives for greater speed
<NetEcho> but one nice thing is I got the 7200rpm drive for the lappy instead of the 5400(not sure of actual speed) drive
<dlozarie> @dmsuperman, right back atcha -> :D
<dlozarie> lol
<NetEcho> xbj9000 only got 1 hdd in the laptop
<userone> i am looking for a irc client for ubuntu 8.04, any opinions?
<NetEcho> I wish it had room for multiple lol
<HttpError> what does it mean when iubuntu goes back to the login screen?
<cycom> userone: irssi.
<dmsuperman> userone, what are you using now?
<cycom> userone: screen + irssi = epic win.
<dmsuperman> userone, irssi, XChat
<unavailable> userone i use chatzilla frm mozilla
<xbj9000> oh right, well splitting into various partitions is also something to consider
<Zoem>  userone I like xchat for the various scripting languages it supports
<dmsuperman> userone, or chatzilla...*coughs*
<userone> I am using nothing, cause nothing works.
<dmsuperman> userone, ...
<unavailable> lol
<dmsuperman> haha
<dmsuperman> i just open a terminal
<dmsuperman> i memorized the irc protocol
<dmsuperman> i have a socket opened to the server
<NetEcho> xbj9000 that probably wouldn't make a difference because it would still be spinning the same drive
<dlozarie> *backing up Ubuntu; screw Windows install*
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dlozarie> *will stop with the off-topic messages.
<HttpError> what does it mean when iubuntu goes back to the login screen?
 * dmsuperman will never stop...crap it's bed time
<Flannel> dlozarie: Not you, dmsuperman
<idefix> with what piece of linux software could you program such a thing as an alarm for a pixel changing colour on your screen?
<userone> installed xchat on 8.04 but fail to connect.
<dlozarie> Flannel, oh. lol
<dmsuperman> bye guys
<mock> hi
<xbj9000> netecho the physical location of swap on the platter can make a difference, I usually have one swap area near the middle of the partition table and one at the end, so the heads are likely to be close to some swap at any given moment
<dlozarie> I hate how simple backup doesn't provide you an option to stop an ongoing backup.
<userone> also tried mirc on xp an faild too.
<NetEcho> xbj9000 however since in september when I return to work I should be getting a new laptop I don't see any reason to leave a windows partition on this one now
<ayok> any indonesian here?
<dmsuperman> dlozarie, hint: I just tar the whole filesytem, except certain folders
<wuxia> how do I play realmedia files on ubuntu?
<Zoem> userone, try again, the server it targeted prolly just wasnt happy
<mock> are you bored
<userone> i am using xchat on 6.04 now and it works.
<ayok> any indonesian here ?
<NetEcho> xbj9000 what about sda1 = swap     sda2 = root  sda3 = swap?
<bazhang> !id | ayok
<ubottu> ayok: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<ArticWolf> I have a problem the computer that runs Ubuntu 7.04 but when i try to install Ubuntu 8.04 it stops at a Busybox 1.1.3 window ... the computer is a dell poweredge 2400 with 733mhz CPU with 1gig ram
 * unavailable must restart, and thinks its a good time to head to bed as well
<dlozarie> dmsuperman, yeah I've set some parameters for the backup, like exclude /media and some /var directories.
<yo> nixternal: what's your presentation tomorrow?
<bazhang> !ask | mock
<ubottu> mock: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<NetEcho> xbj9000 and do like 518 on each partition?
<xbj9000> netecho do whatever feels right, you're not likely to notice a difference
<still_here> how to install .so file?
<NetEcho> k if its not gonna make a big difference then I'll leave it
<still_here> how to install .so file?
<xbj9000> netecho just put it near the middle
<NetEcho> does ubuntu operate best on ext3?
<cabrioleur> still_here: you copy it in proper place. That's all.
<bazhang> NetEcho, yes
<mock> so
<starz> ok
<xbj9000> netecho I use ext3 but many recommend reiserfs for system partitions
<NetEcho> well I've heard that for other distros
<mock> hi stars
<still_here> cabrioleur: so how can i execute it?
<NetEcho> I usualy use ext3 as well
<bazhang> mock this is support channel; please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<xbj9000> I use ext3 simply because it seems to be the most common and trusted
<Flannel> NetEcho: ext3 is a great default/generic filesystem.  There are others that perform better under certain tasks though.
<cabrioleur> still_here: you don't. It's a library. It might be required for certain software, and that's all it can do.
<NetEcho> there is talk about ext4 isn't there?
<xbj9000> I think so but I never hear it
<NetEcho> wiki has a page on it
<Zoem> I have an nvidia 9600gt and need to install the nvidia binary driver. when I run the installer, though, it does not seem to work. any suggestions?
<NetEcho> hopefully it'll be released soon
<Flannel> NetEcho: ext4 is just the next version of ext3, which is the successor of ext2, etc.  It's not stable yet
<NetEcho> yea
<freescroll> can someone help me share a folder ?
<databridge> hello i have upgraded to ubuntu 8.04 and now it accesses my hard disk extremly even if i do nothing
<cabrioleur> Zoem: do you mean installer from nvidia.com?
<vic> anyone have a problem with pidgin slowing down the system after a few hours?
<xbj9000> I won't use a new file system until at least 2 years after it's release lol
<Zoem> cabrioleur, yes
<koshari> cabrioleur not here
<still_here> cabrioleur: thanks
<freescroll> how can i sare a folder, is there a line command for it?
<xbj9000> freescroll maybe, are you trying to share with other users on your machine?
<cabrioleur> Zoem: you know it's recommended to use ubuntu tool for that, or synaptic. But make sure you are not in a graphical interface. Do you have any errors?
<phdmybest> what tools should i use for testing efficiency of a  web application .anyone could help ?
<bluefoxx> how can i tell what keyboard layout my terminal has given me?
<bazhang> freescroll, using samba or nfs (windows--linux or linux--linux)
<freescroll> xbj: I'm trying to share over a windows network
<HttpError> i was ejected from ubuntu to the login screen, what does that mean?
<freescroll> i want to access ubuntu via vista
<NetEcho> freescroll right click the folder and go to sharing options
<xbj9000> freescroll sorry I don't know how
<freescroll> netecho: i dont have permission
<[dmsuperman]> freescroll, in your shared folders dialog, share it using samba
<bazhang> freescroll, best to ask about vista in ##windows
<NetEcho> freescroll: do sudo nautilus and navigate to the folder
<NetEcho> then try
<freescroll> netecho: and i've tried sudo nautilus and i can share, but it doesnt stay shared
<NetEcho> I had the same issue freescroll
<Zoem> cabrioleur, is there an ubuntu tool which installs the nvidia 173.08 or higher drivers? and there are no errors, when I restart x afterwards, the screen refresh rate is wrong and the failsafe dialog pops up
<[dmsuperman]> freescroll, share the folder, then in windows do \\YOURIP and it'll list the folder you shared
<NetEcho> freescroll odd it did for me
<Neil3> hey all just wondering, if i were to use the backports repository, does that mean it's not possible to upgrade when the next major ubuntu version (intrepid) is released? or will the packages be okay?
<freescroll> netecho: odd?
<[dmsuperman]> Zoem, repos have 169.12 still, i had to download 173.08 (and it's now 173.14)
<WindowsSux> Hi all I am using Ubuntu 8.04, running it on Compaq Presario v322AU notebook. Everything works except my Built in Wireless card. Here is the Screenshoot of my Hardware Drivers: http://img58.imageshack.us/img58/2055/broadcompd1.png
<rsa_md5> no way to upgrade from 7.04 to 8.04?
<Zoem> [dmsuperman], check again... 177 released on the 17th
<WindowsSux> How can I get the latest driver of this Card for Ubuntu?
<bluefoxx> my root terminal is giving me some weird layout wear all leters are normal but the "/" / "?" key is a accented e, and i cant find the / key
<bluefoxx> help!
<Zoem> [dmsuperman], but 169 does not support 9600gt
<[dmsuperman]> Zoem, last night the latest they gave me was 173.14
<Flannel> rsa_md5: Sure there is.  Just have to upgrade 7.04 to 7.10, then 7.10 to 8.04
<freescroll> NetEcho: what's odd?
<NetEcho> freescroll the fact that it keeps unsharing
<xbj9000> bluefoxx are your keys normal outside of terminal?
<freescroll> netecho yeah, i'm going nuts
<rsa_md5> Flannel, actually wanted to know if there is anything else I could do without that :D
<cabrioleur> Zoem, did you do nvidia-xconfig?
<NetEcho> freescroll can you share a folder off vista and just copy files to it from ubuntu?
<komputer12> hallouwoooooo
<bluefoxx> xbj9000;  cant get out of it, its why i need the / key: to burn a new 8.04 disk in wodim
<freescroll> netecho, no
<NetEcho> that may be your only option until a fix is found
<Flannel> rsa_md5: Not with an upgrade path, no.  You could just install Hardy.  But thats not nearly as convienent
<[dmsuperman]> cabrioleur, 169.12 doesn't support it
<NetEcho> anyway I'll be back shortly
<dlozarie> @NetEcho, I don't know about you but I can access my Vista folders from within Ubuntu easily.
<NetEcho> dlozarie I don't use vista so I wouldn't know
<Zoem> cabrioleur, that tends to load the xorg.conf with really bad stuff (I have it working on another comp). I manually changed the xorg.conf driver to "nvidia"
<xbj9000> bluefoxx, you can't login to a desktop environment?
<bluefoxx> ok, / is on top of the 3 key, and # is on the ` key
<WindowsSux> Broadcom B43 Wireless Driver for Ubuntu 8.04?
<NetEcho> under XP it works fine
<Flannel> bluefoxx: Why do you need your / key? (tab complete should help a little)
<tdoggette> How can I get apt to stop bitching about sun-java6-doc?
<bluefoxx> xbj9000;  nope. my graphics driver is fucked
<bluefoxx> oop
<bluefoxx> sorry everyone
<xbj9000> lol
<[dmsuperman]> !ohmy | tdoggette
<ubottu> tdoggette: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tdoggette> How can I get apt to stop asking about sun-java6-doc?
<NetEcho> WindowsSux try going to System > Administration (or maybe Preferences) > hardware
<freescroll> Netecho: i can share a folder under sudo nautilus, but when i exit that nautilus app, back as my user, it's unshared, it's only ever shared in that sudo nautilus
<bluefoxx> Flannel;  i need it to even start to find the dir
<bluefoxx> hmmm...
<cabrioleur> Zoem: if there is an error, it will be somewhere in your log. Check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<xbj9000> bluefoxx it may be the setting in /etc/fstab for keyboard, it should be pc104 (assuming you are in the US)
<bluefoxx> what evil layout is it anywyas??...
<NetEcho> freescroll make sure you create the folder as the user not as sudo
<Zoem> cabrioleur, thank you, will do
<WindowsSux> NetEcho -- and then? i already get this: http://img58.imageshack.us/img58/2055/broadcompd1.png
<Flannel> bluefoxx: No, tab complete should put the slashes in for you
<bluefoxx> xbj9000;  ah... it keeps going to "pc105key"
<freescroll> netecho, yeah i did...
<NetEcho> WindowsSux install the restricted driver?
<cabrioleur> Zoem: you can change your graphical setup with nvidia-settings (if the drivers are loaded properly)
<Flannel> bluefoxx: but even then, you can always manuever one directory at a time without a slash
<NetEcho> WindowsSux you see that little box that says enabled... put a checkmark
<WindowsSux> NetEcho - it works that way however ...every time..I reboot..i need to do that...or else it doesnt work
<bluefoxx> Flannel;  yea, but i hit tab and it beeps, i hit again and it asks to list all 350 possible
<Ayabara> any good alternatives to irssi and xchat?
<Zoem> cabrioleur, usually the nvidia splash screen shows up if the drivers are loaded, and I have yet to see it
<NetEcho> freescroll weird
<Dr_Willis> Ayabara,  depends on your needs.  I perfer xchat even under windows. :)
<xbj9000> bluefoxx I said /etc/fstab lol I meant /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<[dmsuperman]> Ayabara, honestly, if you can't find what you're looking for in them I have no idea what you want
<Flannel> bluefoxx: You'd have to type cd and then start typing a directory, of course.
<xbj9000> :p
<[dmsuperman]> Ayabara, agree with Dr_Willis, XChat is amazing and irssi is also quite good
<WindowsSux> any more parmanent solution which will keep the settings
<Boz0> hi
<Dr_Willis> Problem with Xchat, is that over the years. they have been taking more and more features out of it.
<freescroll> NetEcho: http://pastebin.org/45292
<freescroll> this is what i get when i exit sudo nautilus screen
<Boz0> does ubuntu 8.04 support gefroce 7600gs without any lines on X?
<[dmsuperman]> freescroll, you should do gksu nautilus, not sudo
<Flannel> freescroll: You should always use gksu with graphical programs
<Dr_Willis> Running nautilus as root is not a good idea. :) you can easially goof things up.
<cabrioleur> Zoem: you can check it with glxinfo | grep 'server glx vendor'
<xbj9000> bluefoxx /etc/X11/xorg.conf is also probably where you'll fix your graphics, and probably whatever happened to change the keyboard type is also what broke the driver
<WindowsSux> anyone?
<Zoem> cabrioleur, one second please
<Mo0oSaH> I have conky on startup and everytime I restart I need to killall conky and open it again for it to show weather... what could be wrong
<dlozarie> should I install AbiWord? didn't like it that much when I used it in Vista.
<[dmsuperman]> openoffice.org ftw
<Ayabara> Dr_Willis, [dmsuperman]: I hear you :-). I actually like irssi best, but I use xchat because I haven't found a way that irssi can notify me about new messages like the xchat icon in the tray does. osd.pl does it when I'm at my computer, but I also want it to show if someone said something while I was afk
<Dr_Willis> WindowsSux,  dependng on the exact chipset of your sireless card. theres several forum/wiki articals on the topic.
<freescroll> flannel, dmsuperman... thanks
<[dmsuperman]> Ayabara, I know what you mean...I've always wanted a way to see if somebody called my name. I've resorted to logging chats in xchat, with a grep for my name nightly deleting all unimportant lines
<Zoem> Mo0oSaH, I had problems like that with conky... I started using the sysinfo screenlet and it worked a lot better
<xbj9000> netecho how did you end up partitioning that drive?
<Mo0oSaH> Zoem: screenlet eh? lemme go google it up
<WindowsSux> Dr_willis - can you point me to some?
<Flannel> Ayabara: http://pthree.org/2007/03/21/irssi-gui-notify/ and http://pthree.org/2007/03/22/irssi-gui-notify-the-bash-script/
<dlozarie> openoffice.org is the way to go, but I read something on lifehacker was it that openoffice is getting slower and slower with every release?
<Flannel> dmsuperman: You know irssi does that (almost) by default, right?
<dmsuperman> Flannel, got a handy url for xchat? :D
<Dr_Willis> WindowsSux,  go to the ubuntu forums and search for the exact chipset. I had to use the ndiswrapper stuff for my broadcomn 4310 card.
<dmsuperman> Flannel, I prefer XChat :D
<Zoem> Mo0oSaH, www.screenlets.org
<Flannel> dmsuperman: Nah, I just remember reading those posts on the planet.  Xchat what, GUI notifications?
<Dr_Willis> xchat.org for all your xchat needs :)
<dmsuperman> Flannel, yeah. notifications are when it tells me somebody mentions my name right
<diyes> hi, can anyone help me with sign/encrypt files?
<cabrioleur> diyes: sure
<dmsuperman> Dr_Willis, I looked, I either didn't find it or didn't know what I was looking for
<Chapai> when i use totem movie player the video becomes pixilated , how do i fix this
<xbj9000> dmsuperman I have xchat and it blinks when someone says my name
<dmsuperman> Flannel, I just want a way that when I'm gone I can come back and see what somebody wrote using my name
<Chapai> diyes whats the problem i use seahorse
<diyes> can you sign/encrpyt folders?
<dmsuperman> xbj9000, me too, but if I'm gone there's no way of knowing what they said since I come back and the message has long since scrolled past the page
<WindowsSux> Dr_willis - can you point me to some?
<WindowsSux> Dr_willis - I am using broadcom B43 - my notebook is - Compaq Presario V3222AU
<Dr_Willis> dmsuperman,  not sure what you are looking for exactly.
<xbj9000> oh the cutoff limit, right
<xboxman> Is there anyone out there that can help me with my SSH problem?
<Chapai> yes you can, diyes, what version of ubuntu are you using
<Dr_Willis> WindowsSux,  broadcom43 is not the EXACT chipset, look at the 'lspci' command  output.
<Mo0oSaH> Zoem: their website = down :(
<Neil3> diyes, yes in a way you can but ubuntu compresses them into an archive and then signs/encrypts the archive
<dmsuperman> Dr_Willis, a way for xchat to tell me whenever somebody mentions my name, in another window. currently, it highlights the sentence in red, but if i leave and come back i never get to see what they said
<cabrioleur> diyes: no, but you can create a tar or something like it, and encrypt that.
<Chapai> xboxman, state the prblem with ssh
<Ayabara> Flannel, thanks.
<Chapai> when i use totem movie player the video becomes pixilated , how do i fix this
<legend2440> WindowsSux: http://penkin.wordpress.com/2008/03/28/ubuntu-804-broadcom-wireless/
<diyes> hardy h. but if i click on encrpyt, i don't see any items on my list. do i need to install something first?
<xboxman> i can connect with local ip but not with external ip
<Neil3> you need to generate your key first
<dlozarie> oh, iTunes *does* work with Wine.
<Chapai> have you created a key diyes
<xboxman> ahah how does one go about doing that ><
<dlozarie> so does limewire, lol.
<Dr_Willis> dmsuperman,  theres proberly some scripts that do that. given how scriptable it is..  I recall seeing some that put all msg, and  lines with your nick in them, in their own window.  But i never used it.
<dmsuperman> dlozarie, don't turn to the dark side!
<xbj9000> lol limewire
<ronin12345> what needs to be set in xorg.conf to get tv out working? Displays the boot info to the tv then as soon as ubuntu loads it dies. ATI X1250 running the latest drivers.
<diyes> i think i did. i removed it again when i noticed i didn't work
<diyes> let me create one again
<dmsuperman> Dr_Willis, that's what I want, but I couldn't find one
<Chapai> you need to open ports on your router if you have one or firewall xboxman
<xbj9000> dlozarie try Frostwire for Linux, and gtk-gnutella
<sbattey> ick hour 3 of fixing windows
<cabrioleur> diyes: you _have_ to make pack it in a tar.
<dlozarie> lol although to be perfectly honest, a sizeable number of people I know use limewire to download music, just because it's so hard to buy music online here.
<cabrioleur> diyes: or other format of your choice.
<xboxman> i opened the required ports (22), my webhost works on another computer so im pretty sure its not a router problem
<dlozarie> can I get frostwire with add/remove applications?
<Ayabara> I have xchat/deluge and irssi/rtorrent days, depending on how gui-ish I feel :-)
<terrancekennedy> any one here used a Eee PC?
<cabrioleur> terrancekennedy: yes
<Chapai> do you use firewall xboxman
<xbj9000> dlozarie I don't think so but they have an ubuntu .deb package on their site
<xboxman> no, i turned off all firewalls and stuff
<Ziroday> Hi, some of my apps wont run because they complain that they cannot connect to my dbus session, however they run fine if run with sudo, why?
<diyes> Chapai: sorry i'm new here. so when you say key, is it the same as Keyring
<dmsuperman> xboxman, try port probing 22, make sure it's open
<dlozarie> @xbj9000, okay. www.frostwire.com right?
<xboxman> i even DMZ'ed my ubuntu computer just to try to work it
<dlozarie> audacity looks cool.
<dmsuperman> xboxman, your isp could block encrypted traffic, or port 22
<xbj9000> you can get gtk-gnutella with Synaptic though
<dmsuperman> xboxman, do you, by chance, have comcast?
<Zoem> Mo0oSaH, oh. thats where I got it from :(
<terrancekennedy> do you know of a good setup guide for a Eee PC?
<xboxman> no
<xboxman> i have Shaw Communications (Canada)
<xboxman> they allow HTTP host so maybe they allow ssh?
<Chapai> no, you need to create a pgp key, click application, accessories passwords and encryption keys diyes
<xbj9000> dlozarie I think that's the site yeah
<Ziroday> terrancekennedy: look at the ubuntu eeepc wiki
<Ayabara> I wonder if nautilus will support tabs / split view at some point
<Zoem> cabrioleur, failed to initialize GLX extension (compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<dlozarie> @xbj9000, kthx.
<Mo0oSaH> Zoem: thanks for the link. I'll check it out later
<Ziroday> Ayabara: it is planned
<Zoem> cabrioleur, it seems the driver is just not being installed for some reason
<still_here> anybody knows a good debugger?
<ronin12345> terrancekennedy: Go to eepcuser
<dlozarie> yay! .deb!
<xbj9000> dlozarie I encourage you to not get in the habit of turning to windows apps in wine, you can almost always find a better app for linux
<Neil3> hey all just wondering, if i were to use the backports repository, does that mean it's not possible to upgrade when the next major ubuntu version (intrepid) is released? or will the packages be okay?
<Chapai> diyes, keyring is a password management, when you open that app (seahorse) klick key an create new key
<dmsuperman> Ayabara, just use another file manager, there's tons in existence
<Flannel> Neil3: Backports work fine with upgrades
<Neil3> Flannel, fantastic :D
<cabrioleur> Zoem: kernel driver? Try "sudo lsmod | nvidia" to see if it's loaded.
<dlozarie> @xbj9000, that's why there's frostwire. lol ;)
<Dr_Willis> I need to track down a decent 'photo printer' app however under linux. One that willlet the wife easially select a few pics and tell it 'print me 3,  3x5's  laid out properly on the paper'
<mynetdude> yeah I've been looking at equivilent apps in linux that either resemble or are the same app but for linux instead
<dlozarie> yeah I'll only be using wine if I find that there is no absolute alternative to it.
<xboxman> Okay, i probed my SSH port and it says its open
<Ayabara> dmsuperman, I use krusader and gnome-commander. I want to use a gnomebased one, and I want it to look better than gnome-commander :-)
<Dr_Willis> Theres dozens of the silly things out for windows.. but normally bundled with specific printers/scanner/other hardware.
<xbj9000> dlozarie I happen to have a Tango / Gnome theme for Frostwire if you want it
<Ziroday> Dr_Willis: what were you using before?
<Neil3> this means i can get the latest wine installed on my parent's machine as i just converted them from the world of billy boy gates but my dad still needs to run a couple of specialist astronomical windows apps
<Flannel> Neil3: However often times you don't want to leave backports enabled all the time, just enable it, install/upgrade a package, then disable it again.  So something random doesn't sneak in without you being aware of it
<Zoem> cabrioleur, it's not there
<dmsuperman> xboxman, did you probe it from another ip, external to yours?
<ronin12345> What is the best file manger for linux something as powerful as directory opus?
<xboxman> yes
<cabrioleur> Zoem: sudo modprobe nvidia
<dlozarie> @xbj9000, gimme gimme! :D
<Ziroday> ronin12345: have a look at pcmanfm
<Flannel> Neil3: You may want to use the winehq repository for wine.  They do a pretty good job of it, and it'll be very much more up to date than the backports version
<cabrioleur> Zoem: then log out and log in again. Should be o.k.
<Dr_Willis> Ziroday,  differnt apps under windows  On the wifes laptop, mainly.
<dmsuperman> Ayabara, I know what you mean. I don't much care for nautilus (slow, lacking features) but I haven't found a good alternative that both looks somewhat attractive like the rest of my desktop and has good features
<Neil3> Flannel, backports just got 1.0 too
<ronin12345> ziroday: okey will do
<Dr_Willis> Ziroday,  her printer even has a little lcd, and can do some of the tasks.. but each app has its own  features she dosent like  :)
<dmsuperman> Ayabara, I tried most of the major ones...thunar was my favorite but still not good enough
<Chapai> diyes, getting any where?
<Ziroday> Dr_Willis: you can try digikam, fspot or even picasa
<Neil3> and 1.0 runs these apps pretty well now, better than .59
<xbj9000> dlozarie  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=805337
<Dr_Willis> Yea been checking out picasa, i was thinking it was lacking somehting she liked in printing.
<xbj9000> dlozarie please comment in that thread if you like the theme, it took me hours   :p
<Ayabara> dmsuperman, total commander and media player classic are the only apps I miss from my windows-years
<Neil3> Flannel, I feel a lot better just sticking with the official ubuntu stuff if you know what i mean
<dlozarie> xbj9000, okay. thanks! :D
<Dr_Willis> she just wants to 'see' the layout of the paper, and drag/drop photos to it - I think she3s been using something from MS for it.
<jrjxyz> My mouse, on a very old version of kubuntu, has stopped doing anything useful with left and right clicks.  I can still move my mouse pointer (in the virt terminal that has X active) but not click on anything.  What if anything can I do short of rebooting, or at least logging in / out?
<diyes> chapai, i did it. so keyring is supposed to be different, i see. :)
<Zoem> cabrioleur, Error running install command for nvidia.
<Ziroday> Dr_Willis: ah for something like that then I'm not sure
<dmsuperman> Ayabara, I was always a VLC guy, so since it's linux as well I don't miss it, and I never used total commander
<dmsuperman> Ayabara, and by the time I heard about it, everything else was skinned and i was turned off by the (from waht I saw) ugly screenshots :P
<dlozarie> xbj9000, after i download the .skin file I just execute it?
<Ayabara> dmsuperman, :-)
<Dr_Willis> Ziroday,  yea - every printer maker, seems to have their own app to promote my wife to print MORE and MORE things.. so they can sell her more and more ink. :)
<Ziroday> Dr_Willis: lol
<Chapai> so can you encrypt now diyes
<Zoem> cabrioleur, lsmod says /sbin/lrm-video: not found
<GirlRiver> not specifically an Ubuntu issue .. can anyone help with an iptable issue or direct me to an iptable firum ?
<dlozarie> weird, frostwire refuses to open.
<Dr_Willis> Picasa has exactly 6 'photo' printout layouts..
<GirlRiver> firum = forum
<Dr_Willis> she wants for exaple tobe able to pick a picture and print a 4x6, then as many wallets as will fit on the rest of the paper.
<xbj9000> dlozarie, move it into /home/username/.frostwire/themes/
<Zoem> cabrioleur, sorry, modprobe says that
<xbj9000> then it will show up in the Frostwire menus
<dmsuperman> Ayabara, testing...say my name please
<dlozarie> @xjb9000, okay. just have to get frostwire to start now. lol
<Ziroday> ﻿Hi, some of my apps wont run because they complain that they cannot connect to my dbus session, however they run fine if run with sudo, why?
<diyes> chapai, i was trying to put a password for a directory so that when one accesses this directory he has to type in a password before he can enter.  i thought "sign" could do that.  is there any other way?
<dmsuperman> or anybody...somebody say my name if you wouldn't mind :D
<dlozarie> dmsuperman :)
<jrjxyz> dmsuperman
<Ziroday> Dr_Willis: try searching the repos or try the programs I gave you beofer
<Dr_Willis> Ziroday,  yea. Picasa would be great if it had more printing options.
<GirlRiver> dmsuperman:
<Ayabara> dmsuperman,
<dmsuperman> odd
<dmsuperman> that one gives me an icon in the systray
<dmsuperman> but no window
<dmsuperman> gotta try another...
<Ayabara> too late :-)
<Dr_Willis> !find fspot
<ubottu> File fspot found in elisa-plugins-bad, elisa-plugins-good, f-spot
<dlozarie> hey, how come I can't find no /home/usr/.frostwire directory?
<Dr_Willis> dlozarie,  its /home/YOURUSERNAME/
<xboxman> eep, how do i make keys for my SSH?
<dlozarie> @Dr_Willis, yes: /home/my_username. :)
<dmsuperman> k, once more would somebody mind saying my name :D
<Ayabara> dmsuperman,
<dmsuperman> thanks :D
<GirlRiver> can anyone assist with iptable rule configuration and to block a specific internal machine from specific external site
<dlozarie> dmsupermaan! :D
<xbj9000> dlozarie did you find it?
<Dr_Willis> dlozarie,  frostwire is very picky about the java version it runs with. Try it fromthe terminal and look for error messages also.
<dmsuperman> gnight guys
<dlozarie> Dr_Willis, what command should I type in?
<dlozarie> dmsuperman, nytie.
<Sa[i]nT> What can I use for ubuntu that compares to 3dstudio?
<Dr_Willis> dlozarie,  i would guess frost<tab> :) for a start
<dlozarie> unable to locate java. I see, I need to install java. lol
<xbj9000> sorry dlozarie I stepped away
<xbj9000> here I can tell you what you need to do hang on
<dlozarie> iz okay, i found the problem, I need Java installed.
<Sa[i]nT> Frostwire sux for linux. gtk-gnutella is much better.
<orphean> Sa[i]nT: blender
<n-iCe> how can I install a mac bar?
<xbj9000> dlozarie type this in a terminal:  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<Sa[i]nT> n-iCe, get awn
<xbj9000> dlozarie:  then after that, sudo update-alternatives --config java
<n-iCe> Sa[i]nT,  ok
<xbj9000> dlozarie: and type the number that goes with the sun version of java
<Ayabara> Flannel, is there a script that will do what you mentioned for irssi? take all the lines where someone mention my name and put it in an own "window"?
<n-iCe> Sa[i]nT,  awn-manager is ok?
<dlozarie> xbj9000, okay. turns out I gotta wait ~12 mins for Java to download. says on the java website that the latest vsion is java 6 update 6.
<xbj9000> you're getting it from their website?
<Sa[i]nT> n-iCe, I think that is same thing. Sure to have it in synaptic
<dlozarie> xbj9000, nope, I'm using the terminal command you provided.
<xbj9000> ok good
<n-iCe> Sa[i]nT,  yeah, how do I open it?
<Sa[i]nT> n-iCe, You using gnome?
<Flannel> Ayabara: Well, they'll show up in the server window, yeah.
<xbj9000> dlozarie are you running 64bit Ubuntu by any chance?
<Sa[i]nT> n-iCe, Applications > Accessories > Avant window Manager
<dlozarie> xbj9000, uhm nope.
<Ayabara> Flannel, that's good enough for me. remember the name of the script?
<dlozarie> i386
<jrjxyz> what happens if I kill -HUP the process running Xorg?  I lose all my open windows?
<Flannel> Ayabara: I'm checking my scripts right now, but I think it's just built in.  I have screen_away, but that just automates my away being set as far as I remember.
<Masoumi> #firefox
<n-iCe> Sa[i]nT,  how can i active the bar to the desktop?
<Flannel> Ayabara: http://www.irssi.org/documentation/startup#c8
<DistroJockey> n-iCe :  get awn-manager  and  avant-window-navigator
<Ayabara> Flannel, it seems it's fnotify that does it (asked in #irssi as well)
<n-iCe> DistroJockey,  both are already the newest version.
<Dr_Willis> dlozarie,  you are gettting java using the package manager? or downloading from the java website?
<Jaffarkelshac> n-iCe: when you install avw-manager, run avant-windw-navigator in terminal or click avant window manager from panel
<dlozarie> Dr_Willis, using terminal.
<Dr_Willis> dlozarie,  thats a good... vague answer. :) heh..
<n-iCe> Jaffarkelshac, and now?
<dlozarie> oh, sry. lol. what I meant was that I used a terminal command to install java. ya know, sudo apt-get
<DistroJockey> n-iCe, ahh, k. the window navigator link should be in Applications - Accessories as Sa[i]nT mentioned
<n-iCe> DistroJockey,  i know it opened a bar settings options
<n-iCe> but how can i show the bar?
<dlozarie> hey, how do I fix the firefox-closes-when-gmail-tab-closes phenomenon?
<Iggey> Yo im a newbie i got kubuntu 8.04, im having troubles with my linksys wmp54gs wireless PCI card... not working at all
<Jaffarkelshac> and now what, have you installed it? its not in the panel as DistroJockey suggested refresh the panel. killall gnome-panel that should refresh it
<DistroJockey> Jaffarkelshac, it's not part of gnome-panel
<n-iCe> what should I Do?
<DistroJockey> n-iCe, it should display down the bottom of the screen when you run Avant Window Navigator
<orphean> n-iCe: hit alt-f2 and type 'avant-window-navigator' to run it
<Jaffarkelshac> when i install stuff sometimes it does not appear on the gnome-panel until logoff or killing gnome-panel DistroJockey
<dfeuer> I have a T61p and the CDROM drive is very noisy.  hdparm -M 128 says acoustic = not supported.  Is there anything else I can try?
<orphean> n-iCe: or alternatively, open the settings manager, click 'Run AWN on login' and relogin
<dfeuer> I meant hdparm -M 128 /dev/cdrom
<DistroJockey> Jaffarkelshac, true, but awn is not in the gnome-panel
<n-iCe> ok thanks
<Ziroday> ﻿Hi, some of my apps wont run because they complain that they cannot connect to my dbus session, however they run fine if run with sudo, why?
<Dr_Willis> Ziroday,  ive seen similer issues.  normally I logout, wait a few sec. and log back in and  they work properly. some odd thing going on with the user not being able to connect to the dbus service.
<Ziroday> Dr_Willis: unfortunatly it is constant
<Dr_Willis> Ziroday,  bummer.
<mynetdude> Does anybody know why I'm seeing little dashes randomly all over my screen? I'm guessing xorg doesn't like my ATI X700?
<xbj9000> refresh rate too high?
<still_here> whats a good book for learning ubuntu?
<GirlRiver>  i want to block an internal machine from using a range of external ip addresses, can anyone assist with the iptable rule configuration
<mynetdude> xbj9000 well I think LCD default is 60Hz right?
<Dr_Willis> still_here,  theres  the ubuntu training books, that you can get in pdf format for free. for a start
<mynetdude> who needs a book, learn it online
<xbj9000> mynetdude I don't know
<Ziroday> still_here: you can get the Official Ubuntu Book
<mynetdude> I've seen tons of training stuff at bookstores though... they want $25!!!
<still_here> Dr_Willis: where could i find a list for ubuntu training books?
<Dr_Willis> still_here,  i normally google for 'ubuntu training' and find the link to those books.
<mynetdude> xbj9000 it started doing it a few hours ago, it didn't do it when it installed xorg drivers and even right after that it worked fine it was only till later this afternoon
<still_here> Dr_willis: thanks
<Dr_Willis> still_here,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<xbj9000> mynetdude did it start when you rebooted after doing some updates earlier that day?
<tico> hello what kwifimanager are there any other good wireless managers?
<mynetdude> xbj9000 I don't remember, I remember needing 15 updates today though
<Sa[i]nT> n-iCe, Did you get it working? I had to go afk, sorry.
<xbj9000> because xorg updates won't take affect right away
<Icomey> Can I disable all desktop effects when booting the live CD?
<mynetdude> xbj9000 they all seemed to be linux, lib and stuff like that I would assume kernel updates which did require reboot
<mynetdude> xbj9000 yeah true, I wished I could force it to check for xorg updates
<Cheesypieces> hi guys, when looking at webpages scrolling is pretty jerky - any ideas how i can fix this?
<xbj9000> sorry mynetdude
<mynetdude> xbj9000 seriously? wow... thats low... :(
<Ziroday> Cheesypieces: enable smooth scroll?
<m1ke_l> anyone seen a CRONTAB service running on proc space before?
<xbj9000> mynetdude: what?  lol
<still_here> Dr_willis: is it teaching how to learn about the kernel?
<mynetdude> is there a google desktop for linux and how can I put a url address bar on my panels?
<Cheesypieces> Ziroday: you're a genius! can't believe i didn't think of that
<mynetdude> xbj9000 nvm... it just sucks you can't manually request it to look for updates concerning xorg
<Cheesypieces> thanks
<Dr_Willis> still_here,  theres loads of kernel docs out.. and proberly some books in pdf format. but i dont mess with the kernel much.
<GirlRiver>  i want to block an internal machine from using a range of external ip addresses, can anyone assist with the iptable rule configuration ... can anyone point to to a place where I can find some expamles and I can (hopefully) work it out from there
<wols> mynetdude: you can
<Dr_Willis> still_here,  check kernel.org would be the place to start.
<Ziroday> mynetdude: yes there is a google desktop for linux, but I don't know if it has a sidebar
<Ziroday> Cheesypieces: was that sarcasm? Im kinda slow this morning
<xbj9000> mynetdude look in /etc/X11/ for an older backup of xorg.conf
<mynetdude> Cheesypieces, smooth scrolling is an option in all the browsers I'm aware of in both windows and linux ;)
<Dr_Willis> Ziroday,  google just released their google widget stuff for linux a few days ago.
<still_here> Dr_Willis: great. thanks
<Iggey> Hey does anyone know how to get the wireless PCI card linksys wmp54gs to work on ubuntu 8.04?
<Ziroday> Dr_Willis: oh okay sweet
<Dr_Willis> Ziroday,  and it does have a sidebar.. it dosent work very well however.
<wols> still_here: #kernelnewbies
<xbj9000> and check your current one for obvious errors / missing info
<mynetdude> Ziroday, I don't want the sidebar, I just want to be able to index/search from the panel
<wols> !wlan | Iggey
<ubottu> Iggey: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dlozarie> had to exit terminal coz it looked screwed up, now I can't reinstall java.
<Cheesypieces> Ziroday: nope, i geniunely hadn't even considered it
<Ziroday> Cheesypieces: oh goody
<dlozarie> " Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<dlozarie> what does that mean?
<Ziroday> mynetdude: why dont you use tracker
<still_here> wols: people in there do not response.. hehe
<m1ke_l> dlozarie: means apt-get or package manager is running and you are trying to start a second compy
<m1ke_l> copy
<xbj9000> dlozarie you can only use one package installer at a time, do you have Synaptic or Add/Remove running?
<Ziroday> dlozarie: it means you tried to install something, whilst something else was installing
<DistroJockey> dlozarie, you have Synaptic open?
<mynetdude> tracker? whats that?
<mynetdude> xbj9000 how do I look for errors/missing info in the current version?
<Mo0oSaH> dlozarie: were you able to resize your partitions yesterday?
<dlozarie> synaptic's closed. weird. I did exit the terminal when the Java install kinda hanged.
<Ziroday> mynetdude: its the supplied alternative to google desktop that ubuntu ships with
<mynetdude> oh
<dlozarie> @moosah, yes. well I was able to resize it today with @unavailable's help. :)
<xbj9000> mynetdude: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mynetdude> I'm just used to using GD, I have it on XP and Vista
<mynetdude> I don't know enough to know if I'd be missing anything dude... why can't it just tell me there is an update
<Mo0oSaH> dlozarie: what was causing the resize to be disabled?
<xbj9000> well an update is probably what broke it
<xbj9000> if there is an update, it will tell you and ask you to install it
<mynetdude> ok, so lets assume that it was updated is there any way to do a rollback?
<mynetdude> and prevent it from trying to update too
<dlozarie> @moosah, well yesterday I was trying to resize my partitions with my installed ubuntu, not a live session. turns out I need a live session to resize. :D
<mynetdude> live session?
<mynetdude> dlozarie were u using gparted?
<xbj9000> mynetdude, if you manually edit xorg.conf, it will no longer rewrite itself with updates
<mynetdude> oh
<dlozarie> mynetdude, yes. :D
<mynetdude> ah ok...
<mynetdude> I know that gparted won't run unless you have root
<mynetdude> but you knew that
<taiyo> why amd64 has much problems
<xbj9000> mynetdude I suggest looking in /etc/X11 in Nautilus and opening xorg.conf and also opening xorg.874536389 or whatever the backup is called, and comparing them
<ompaul> mynetdude, to have it rewrite itself do this:    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mynetdude> xbj9000, where would the /etc/ be located? Home/usr/etc/?
<xbj9000> no /etc
<xbj9000> lol
<dlozarie> hmm. how do I kill a program?
<ompaul> dlozarie, which one?
<DistroJockey> dlozarie, sudo killall name
<mynetdude> never seen the /etc folder but I'll have a look
<dlozarie> distrojockey, so sudo killall terminal?
<xbj9000> mynetdude you have to start in the root, at /
<mynetdude> ompaul I'm trying to see whether I can revert possibly... not update
<DistroJockey> dlozarie, nope, look at   ps -e   first
<Ziroday> ﻿Hi, some of my apps wont run because they complain that they cannot connect to my dbus session, however they run fine if run with sudo, why?
<DistroJockey> dlozarie, look for synaptic or apt-get
<mynetdude> xbj9000 so I'd need to do nautilus as root then
<ompaul> mynetdude, a little clue don't go randomly removing or changing things until you are 100% _sure_ what that change does
<xbj9000> mynetdude, click 'File System' in the side panel of Nautilus
<mynetdude> ofc... I just want to see if there are any backups or not thats the first step
<xbj9000> no you don't need to be root to view these files
<mynetdude> xbj9000 but I can't access root from the non root user right?
<mynetdude> oh ok, good I'll brb
<DistroJockey> dlozarie, if you see those, kill them if you are sure you are still not installing/updating etc.
<dlozarie> here's the thing,, i was trying to install java, and so the terminal window turned into the license agreement, right? so I hit enter and nothing happens, so i close the terminal window and now it won't run the command.
<taiyo> RealPlayer11GOLD.bin do not run in amd64(ubuntu)
<evilbug> can anyone tell me how i can disable the auto-result feature in firefox3?
<Dr_Willis> dlozarie,  hit TAB to get to the 'ok' button, then hit enter
<taiyo> how to deal with it?
<dlozarie> oh. so that was what I was supposed to do. lol well I've exited the window now. :(
<xbj9000> yeah you have to use tab to move your choice selection in those screens
<dlozarie> aha! apt-get is running!
<Dr_Willis> dlozarie,  sun and their java crud has been brain dead with that licensing 'ok' thing for ages. sadly.
<xbj9000> :)
<DistroJockey> dlozarie, :)
<dlozarie> thnx, distrojockey. sudo killall apt-get it is. :D
<ompaul> mynetdude, ehh you know that this works is how it works:   dpkg-reconfigure - reconfigure an already installed package   << that is from the manual
<mynetdude> xbj9000 I found the X11, there's a ton of stuff in there and I found xorg.conf
<DistroJockey> dlozarie, *nods* you're welcome
<dlozarie> ta-daaa!
<DistroJockey> dlozarie, may still be left with a lock file though, not sure on that
<xbj9000> ompaul in Hardy that comand often only writes a 'blank' useless xorg, dunno why
<dlozarie> yeah it says dpkg blah-blah.
<mynetdude> trying to avoid doing anything that will make changes until we know for sure what will happen
<xbj9000> mynetdude, does xorg.conf seem to be kind of lacking a lot of info?
<mynetdude> xbj9000 you also said to look for a file called xorg.xxx (x represents numbers)?
<fjxsunmit> 为什么我不能用LumaQQ
<xbj9000> does it just say "configured device" for all the entries?
<mynetdude> xbj9000 actually, no there's lots of info
<ompaul> !cn | fjxsunmit
<ubottu> fjxsunmit: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mynetdude> xbj9000 hold on
<fjxsunmit> i Can not use Luma QQ
<fjxsunmit> why
<noota> hi
<fjxsunmit> hello
<dlozarie> after entering ﻿sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre, terminal says I must manually run dpkg --configure -a. should I start pounding now? lol
<siccness_> peepz
<noota> where are you from?
<fjxsunmit> china
<fjxsunmit> guangzhou
<siccness_> beijing!
<xbj9000> dlozarie that's probably from closing terminal in the middle of installing before
<noota> what is it this room?
<fjxsunmit> 中文可以看吗？？？？
<DistroJockey> dlozarie, run it as sudo
<xbj9000> dlozarie run what it told you to run and that should fix it
<noota> what is this room subject?
<dlozarie> xbj9000, yeah that's prolly it. hmmm, i guess rebooting's our only option now?
<ompaul> bluefoxx,  please don't do that in this room change
<ompaul> !hello | noota
<ubottu> noota: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dlozarie> xbj9000, you mean ﻿sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre or the other one?
<siccness_> noota: to assist ubuntu nubs how to fix their nub problems
<xbj9000> the one it told you to run manually
<ompaul> noota, ubuntu support
<xbj9000> reboot won't fix it
<ompaul> siccness_, not just noobs ;-)
<mynetdude> xbj9000 there are a few things that have named devices such as synaptic touchpad whatever... default monitor/screen and then there is a bunch of "configured" etc etc
<siccness_> i iddnt say noobs, i said nubs
<siccness_> there's a difference
<ompaul> !noobs
<ubottu> Factoid noobs not found
<xbj9000> dlozarie:  sudo  dpkg --configure -a
<dlozarie> huh? what's a super user privilege?
<DistroJockey> dlozarie, sudo :)
<dlozarie> oh i see
<ompaul> lovely someone gave the bot a box of forgetfulness
<siccness_> dlozarie: exactly what it says, heh
<dlozarie> distrojockey, yes I failed to realize that at first, thanks. :D
<mynetdude> heh super user? I only get desktop and unprivilaged options
<DistroJockey> dlozarie, no problem :)
<solotim> hello, everybody, is there any Empathy user?
<siccness_> who here runs TSM on their ubuntu?
<xbj9000> mynetdude, are the names of your monitor / screen / video card shown, or just "Configured Device"?
<afallenhope> how do I add a user to SSH that has root priveledges?
<ionstorm> Is there an app like active directory for linux to manage 300 ubuntu pc's ?
<mynetdude> xbj9000 no names at all, not even the video card all I have is default screen and the video card is just configured but there's another name... I'm not at that pc right this sec
<siccness_> ionstorm: yes
<siccness_> ionstorm: OpenLDAP.
<ionstorm> siccness_, please help. need suggestions hehe
<xbj9000> that's what I thought..  I dunno what the problem is in Hardy but I see this a lot
<ionstorm> whats a good admin app for openldap
<siccness_> ldapvi
<dlozarie> whoo finally.
<DistroJockey> :)
<siccness_> im an LDAP legend
<siccness_> not even Jesus can beat me.
<noota> what is LDAP?
<siccness_> Lightweight Directory Access Protocol
<ionstorm> siccness_, thanks
<noota> wow
<dlozarie> hahaha. frostwire looks incredibly like limewire.
<siccness_> ionstorm: there is some lame php web admin for it, phpldapadmin i think its called, thing sucks though mate.
<noota> are you protocol engineer?
<siccness_> no, im a legend engineer.
<ionstorm> siccness_, is there a gtk administration console at all?
<noota> What is legend engineer?
<xbj9000> dlozarie so you got it running?
<siccness_> ionstorm: i wouldnt be surprised if some loser decided it was needed
<siccness_> google is your friend on that one
<DistroJockey> draws those pretty legends you see on maps? ;)
<ionstorm> oh
<ionstorm> ok
<ionstorm> lol
 * ionstorm is checking it out
<joot> noota: he is kidding
<siccness_> ionstorm: seriously though, ldapvi is the key for impl/adminning an ldap box
<siccness_> you cant lose with it
<xbj9000> frostwire pretty much is limewire but with no ads
<noota> dul dul dul
<ionstorm> im here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer where is more good documentation?
<siccness_> i wouldnt follow any ubuntu documentation for implementing it
<siccness_> it'd be wrong definitely
<siccness_> read the openldap documentation
<dlozarie> xbj9000, yep. downloading .skin file now.
<siccness_> then just sudo apt-get the packages
<xbj9000> :)
<siccness_> atleast you'll learn that way
<ionstorm> thanks siccness_
<siccness_> np mate
<dlozarie> xbj9000,how do I change the skin again? I've moved your file to the .frostwire/themes folder.
<Hermes> Hey, I need some help
<Ziroday> Hermes: whats wrong?
<Hermes> its about .bash_profile
<joot> ! help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Hermes> it doesnt exist
<xbj9000> dlozarie: View > Apply Skins  > Tango Theme
<Hermes> Shoul I make my own?
<dlozarie> xbj9000, kthx.
<bogdan> hy
<Ziroday> Hermes: i think its in ~/.bashrc
<Hermes> Ok..
<dlozarie> xbj9000, pretty nice. looks clean. good job. :)
<Hermes> Do you mean a folder named .bashrc in my home directory?
<Ziroday> Hermes: no a file
<Hermes> ok
<Ziroday> Hermes: .bashrc serves the purpose of bash_profile
<Hermes> I see
<xbj9000> dlozarie, thanks, and it might look better after a restart of frostwire - usually not all of the icons load right at first
<GirlRiver> i would like some help with iptable configuration .. can anyone help or direct me somewhere I can get help >
<dhude> hey poeple
<Hermes> Well I entered  sudo ./.bashrc
<dhude> how to colntrol window transparency?
<Hermes> command not found
<Ziroday> Hermes: its a text file
<Hermes> Ok I'll look for it
<Ziroday> dhude: are you using compiz with gtk-window-decorator or emerald?
<dhude> using compiz, yeah
<dhude> dunno about the other two issues
<dhude> .pretty n00b stll
<Ziroday> dhude: wait sorry, just hold the alt key and move your mouse wheel
<dhude> stioll
<dhude> **still
<Hermes> Ok, I found it
<still_here> how to install .rpm file
<still_here> ?
<dhude> thank you Ziroday
<Hermes> Thanks
<Ziroday> still_here: you could use alient to  convert it to a .deb but it could break your system, much better to find a .deb
<Ayabara> I use mplayer but miss hotkeys to resize the video to 50/100/200% size. Is this something I can do with my Window Manager?
<dlozarie> dhude, alt+scroll all the way down. lol
<still_here> Ziroday: i wanted to install nasm on my system and it was a .rpm file format
<Ziroday> Ayabara: eh?, thats a programs settings
<Ziroday> still_here: one sec
<still_here> Ziroday: thanks
<dlozarie> is frostwire built on limewire?
<joot> still_here: why do you want to install a rpm on a deb system?
<robbiet480> whtas your info bot?
<Ziroday> dlozarie: yes
<dlozarie> ziroday, oh. kthx. so that's why they look so alike.
<yowshi> hmmm this is wierd when i try to run psychonauts using wine it doesnt run and in the cli i see errors related to dos memory
 * SaraSmith smiles
<still_here> joot: is it impossible to install a rpm file on a deb system?
<Hermes> Ziroday
<yowshi> anyone here have experience with this game and wine?
<joot> noota: he is kidding
<lasind1> Hi all, I'm trying to run an OpenGL program through ssh -X. However, I get this error: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display "localhost:10.0". Any ideas on how to get around this?
<Ziroday> Hermes: yes?
<xbj9000> still_here there is a utility I think it's called rpm2deb
<ompaul> still_here, you can but it is a very bad idea - what is it you want to install there are better ways
<Ayabara> Ziroday: that's what I thought too, but some guy at mplayer claimed it was a wm setting, so I had to ask..
<ompaul> xbj9000, see my comment
<Hermes> I'm reading a tutorial on shells script writing an apart of it tells me to add a command to .bash_profile
<joot> still_here: I think it maybe but why do you want to??
<Ziroday> still_here: its in the repos you can install it with sudo apt-get install nasm
<Hermes> so, should I add it to .bashrc, considering that .bash_profile doesnt seem to exist?
<Ziroday> Hermes: can I have link to the tutorial please?
<Hermes> ok
<robbiet480> !info
<ubottu> Factoid info not found
<ompaul> Hermes, you can
<still_here> joot: i want to install nasm on my system and i got a .rpm file format
<robbiet480> whats ur info bot guys?
<Hermes> http://linuxcommand.org/wss0020.php
<Hermes> alright
<robbiet480> actually what powers ur bot? eggdrop
<Flannel> Hermes: .bash_profile ought to exist
<ompaul> robbiet480, supy
<genii> supybot
<still_here> Ziroday: i have no internet connection at home :)
<robbiet480> thx ompaul
<joot> still_here: Is it not available in deb
<Flannel> still_here: Download the deb file from the repositories.
<still_here> Ziroday: so i have to install it manually.
<Ziroday> Ayabara: havent used mplayer much so not sure sorry, but I would of though it was mplayers settings
<Hermes> Cant find it
<Hermes> I've tried for a while
<Hermes> I know its hidden too
<Hermes> :(
<Ziroday> still_here: ah, you could get it and its dependancies from packages.ubuntu.com
<Flannel> still_here: Hardy or Gutsy or what?
<Ziroday> ﻿Hi, some of my apps wont run because they complain that they cannot connect to my dbus session, however they run fine if run with sudo, why?
<still_here> Flannel: Its hardy.
<mynetdude> can I get someone to kindly send me their xorg.conf?
<Flannel> still_here: 386 or amd64?
<Hermes> And I'm quite sure it doesn't as I can create a file names .bash_profile
<still_here> Flannel: 386
<Flannel> still_here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/i386/nasm/download
<Hermes> *named
<still_here> Flannel: thanks
<hobagoal> hello
<ParanoyaM> Hi, please help me, i installed windows, then using supergrubdisck i loaded my linux and installed grub (grub-install /dev/sdc) and now i can only boot linux, when i am trying to load windows i get error message: Disk Read Error press ctrl-alt-del to continute, fdisk -l :http://pastebin.ru/294699 menu.lst: http://pastebin.ru/294703
<hobagoal> any one here can help me
<Hermes> Maybe
<Flannel> Hermes: hmm, maybe its deprecated in newer versions.  What about ~/.bash_login?
<hobagoal> ok thanks
<hobagoal> i can't install flash player
<ompaul> !grub | ParanoyaM however if you trashed your windows we know nothing of that
<ubottu> ParanoyaM however if you trashed your windows we know nothing of that: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ompaul> !flash | hobagoal
<ubottu> hobagoal: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ParanoyaM> ompaul: i didn't trash, because i installed new it and then made grub-install /dev/sdc, and now i can't boot it
<hobagoal> cause it's the first time with linux
<Flannel> ParanoyaM: in your menu.lst, it should be hd1,0 not hd0,0, and you should be mapping hd1 and hd0, not hd2 and hd0
<still_here> how to install .so file?
<Flannel> still_here: Which so file?
<siccness_> still_here: do what i did the other day, cp :)
<Hermes> ok flannel ill check
<still_here> Flannel: I got a .so file and i have no idea how to do with it.
<ParanoyaM> Flannel: so you think this can fix my problem? because i think that it should be hd0 because as you can see in my fdisk -l i get 2 partition on hd0 first windows partition and 2nd /boot
<Flannel> still_here: Whats it called?
<siccness_> still_here: whats the final name?
<siccness_> *file
<still_here> siccness_: what do you mean?
<Hermes> that doesnt exist either
<siccness_> a filename is: hello.so
<still_here> Flannel: its ida pro
<WindyCN> hey can someone suggest what's the best way to mount a linux based NAS shared drive?
<siccness_> WindyCN: with 'mount'
<Flannel> ParanoyaM: you have no Windows partition on hd0, you have them on hd1
<siccness_> lol
<hobagoal> how can i navigate special directory in terminal?
<siccness_> siccness_: what box is it?
<WindyCN> there's a guide here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently but it said it was for windows based shares
<Ziroday> ﻿Hi, some of my apps wont run because they complain that they cannot connect to my dbus session, however they run fine if run with sudo, why?
<ompaul> !lol | siccness_
<ubottu> siccness_: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<WindyCN> lol siccness_
<ParanoyaM> Flannel: explain me why?
<WindyCN> it's a DNS-323
<siccness_> dlink?
<WindyCN> sadly
<siccness_> hahahaha
<Flannel> ParanoyaM: Because I'm looking at your fdisk output, and sda1 is linux, sda2 is Linux, and sda3 is Linux Swap
<ParanoyaM> Flannel: correct
<Flannel> still_here: What is the filename of the so file?
<WindyCN> just thought I'd doublecheck there wasn't a better way to mount the share =/
<Flannel> ParanoyaM: so, you have nothing but linux on hd0
<hobagoal> plz any one answer me
<Ziroday> ﻿Hi, some of my apps wont run because they complain that they cannot connect to my dbus session, however they run fine if run with sudo, why?
<hobagoal> how can i navigate special directory in terminal
<Flannel> hobagoal: cd [directory], just like any other directory (there are no "special directories")
<still_here> Flannel: it is from the ida pro package. i don't know how to install it on linux.
<linny> hello im trying t create a dvd from an avi file using devedee i keep getting an error saying cannot create dir tree maybe you ran out of disk space im sure there is enough disk space and ive tried it in a few dir please help :)
<Flannel> still_here: What is the *filename* of the so?
<hobagoal> thanx thanx
<Atomic_Laptop> hey, I know this doesn't exactly regard Linux (quite the opposite ironically), but can anyone help me with coding VB.net OR point me in the direction of a chan that can?
<Atomic_Laptop> thanks
<still_here> Flannel: i forgot.. hehe
<hobagoal> i told u it's first time with linux
<Hermes> Hey Flannel, .bash_login doesnt exist
<bazhang> Atomic_Laptop, ##windows perhaps
<Atomic_Laptop> bazhang: cheers
<Hermes> I think I read creating my own .bash_profile would work
<ParanoyaM> Flannel: as you know grub has it is own numeration, but still i know that i load linux from (hd0,1) and this is my /dev/sdc2 so i think that to load windows i need to use /dev/sdc1 and this is (hd0,0)
<hobagoal> any body here face problem with internet with Ubuntu
<Flannel> Hermes: man bash, fourth paragraph of "Invocation" will tell you the files it searches, and yeah, creating your own should work (unless its been deprecated)
<still_here> Flannel: sorry, i forgot coz its on the other system i'm using... i'll check it out soon. btw, how does a .so file works?
<GirlRiver> can anyone help with blocking sites thru a network using iptables
<Hermes> ok flanne;
<Flannel> still_here: They're just libraries that programs use
<Hermes> flannel
<Hermes> typo :/
<bazhang> GirlRiver, for kids? you might consider dansguardian or ff plugin for that
<Flannel> ParanoyaM: grub's numeration is more often than not identical to linux's.  Pastebin your device.map file (in /boot/grub)
<still_here> Flannel: so, there might be an executable file on that package, don't you think?
<AnssarY> hi all, I'm newbie to ubuntu, i installed it on my dell inspiron 1525, but can't get my wireless running
<Flannel> still_here: What?
<dlozarie> *shocked* how do I install the codec needed to play mp3s?
<Flannel> still_here: which package? the shared object file?  no.  Its just a library
<solotim> hi. I installed Ubunt8.04 on Acer Aspire 3641, everything is ok but the audio. It's simply no sound. How should I troubleshoot this problem? thanks
<Flannel> !mp3 | dlozarie
<ubottu> dlozarie: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hobagoal> how can i face the problem of ADSL " Net" problem at Ubuntu
<still_here> Flannel: i mean, on that folder. not package.
<Flannel> still_here: I don't understand what you're asking
<dlozarie> solotim, my Acer TravelMate doesn't play music after it wakes from hibernation/standby. perhaps the same case with yours?
<Hermes> So Flannel, I read Invocation, and what is says is that I don't need .bash_profile, .bash_login and .profile?
<ParanoyaM> Flannel: http://pastebin.ru/294704
<lore17> hi, could someone help me configure my wireless with dhcp please. i can connect to ap's but cannot get an ip address
<Hermes> But just one of them?
<bazhang> still_here, what is ida pro
<still_here> Flannel: i don't know how to install ida pro on my linux system. hehe
<Hermes> It said bash only reads from the first one it finds
<Flannel> Hermes: It'll check those three, in that order.  And I imagine if you have all three, it'll read them all
<unop> Hermes, what are you trying to do?
<still_here> bazhang: its a debugger
<Hermes> I cant find .bash_profile
<Jewfro> lore17, did you add nameservers?
<Flannel> ParanoyaM: right.  so, sda is hd0, sdb is hd1, sdc is hd2.
<bazhang> still_here, link please
<Hermes> Well I want to add a command to .bash_profile
<lore17> Jewfro, no, is that a package i need to install?
<Flannel> Hermes: just create it, yes.  Oddly, without your _profile, you wont be loading .bashrc
<still_here> bazhang: search on wikipedia.org
<AnssarY> hi, i installed ubuntu gutsy, and upgraded to hardy on inspiron 1525, but my wireless is not working, any help please ?
<AnssarY> ﻿hi, i installed ubuntu gutsy, and upgraded to hardy on inspiron 1525, but my wireless is not working, any help please ?
<Flannel> Hermes: just create a new file, its no big deal
<unop> Hermes, .bash_profile does not need to exist, if you create one -- bash will use it _only_ when you log on to a system, not otherwise
<Ziroday> ﻿Hi, some of my apps wont run because they complain that they cannot connect to my dbus session, however they run fine if run with sudo, why?
<Jewfro> lore17, no - add your isp's nameserver - or opendsn ones - to /etc/resolv.conf
<solotim> dlozarie. have you handled it?
<ParanoyaM> it is not correct, please see http://pastebin.ru/294703 to find out that linux boots from hd0,1
<unop> Hermes, if you want to have bash do something everytime you invoke bash, put your commands in ~/.bashrc not ~/.bash_profile
<lore17> Jewfro, thanks, il try at
<Hermes> II did make my own .bash_profile and put alias l='ls -l' in it, but I don't think it worked
<ParanoyaM> Flannel:  it is not correct, please see http://pastebin.ru/294703 to find out that linux boots from hd0,1
<Hermes> Okay Okay
<ParanoyaM> Flannel: so as i understand hd0,1 it is /boot
<ParanoyaM> Flannel: if so then hd0,0 it is my windows partition
<Jewfro> lore17, you should also have a nameserver tab in the network under system, administration
<Sinister> im naked and all oiled up
<ionstorm> where can I find information on running a 300 pc ubuntu only network
<ionstorm> with printers and all
<still_here> Sinister: lol
<Flannel> ParanoyaM: That looks to be the case, yes.
<Hermes> I'll add alias l='ls -l' to .profile, and create my own .bash_profile
<Hermes> then ill log out and back in, and see if what i tried to do worked
<Hermes> :D
<linny> anyone reccomend easy software to convert avi to dvd it may sound daft but i cannot get devede to work
<Flannel> ParanoyaM: Er, that doesn't make any sense
<dlozarie> solotim, the way I handled it is by disallowing my lappy from ever hibernating/standing-by. instead I set my display to turn off after 3 minutes or so.
<Sinister> kids
<DistroJockey> Hermes, I believe ~/.bash_profile needs to be an executable
<unop> Hermes, adding it to profile would not be the best of ideas .. that file is also sourced by other shells like csh, tcsh, zsh .. and the syntax you are using is bash specific
<Hermes> Alright
<ParanoyaM> Flannel: yeap, i am breaking my head with this problem all night
<Flannel> ParanoyaM: pastebin your fstab, and blkid
<Hermes> I see
<Flannel> ParanoyaM: 'sudo blkid' that is
<DistroJockey> Hermes, as per  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=528996
<Mario> do you support ibook ubuntu?
<Ziroday> ﻿Hi, some of my apps wont run because they complain that they cannot connect to my dbus session, however they run fine if run with sudo, why?
<Hermes> Yeah, I suppose I shouldn't, because I just assumed I could and it'd be okay
<Mario> it shows "cannot allocate PCI something then blank
<unop> DistroJockey, no, it does not need to be set executable as the file is sourced not executed
<solotim> dlozrie, :) it's really a method.
<DistroJockey> unop, ok, cheers for clearing that up
<ParanoyaM> Flannel: http://pastebin.ru/294705
<unop> Hermes, well, it'll work just as long as you use bash .. but the minute you use another shell, you might run into problems
<dlozarie> solotim, yeah that's all I can do as of the moment. lol
<hobagoal> exit
<Hermes> Okay, thanks for the help
<DistroJockey> Hermes, unop : for reference -  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/1770
<Hermes> I'm reading the thread
<ParanoyaM> Flannel: http://pastebin.ru/294706
<solotim> dlozrie, I just want to know the reason undergoing there.  Learning how to shoot the bug is apealling for me .
<AnssarY> ﻿hi, i installed ubuntu hardy on inspiron 1525, but my wireless is not working, any help please ?
<DistroJockey> Hermes, unop : tis a tad old though :)
<AnssarY> ﻿﻿hi, i installed ubuntu hardy on inspiron 1525, but my wireless is not working, any help please ?
<dlozarie> solotim, tbh, I really don't know what's up either. might be an Acer problem, might be an incompatibility thing. I really can't do much for you re: this problem, maybe you could ask the other guys in here and they could help solve the probby. :D
<ompaul> !wireless | AnssarY
<ubottu> AnssarY: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<AnssarY> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<solotim> dlozarie, thank you anyway, shake hands....
<Hermes> Thanks, it worked
<DistroJockey> Hermes, which bit? :)
<dlozarie> solotim, *shake hands* why'd you choose an Acer lappy anyway? lol
<Hermes> I did touch .bash_profile, chmod 700 .bash_profile, then put alias l='ls -l' in there
<DistroJockey> Hermes, ahh, cool :)
<Hermes> Yeah
<Hermes> What does touch do anyway?
<DistroJockey> Hermes, makes an empty file
<genii> man touch    to find out
<Hermes> Okay
<rambo3> touch /woman
<ParanoyaM> Flannel:
<ParanoyaM> any ideas?
<Hermes> So I just did exactly what I did maybe an hour ago
<unop> Hermes, create a file if one does not exist - or set times on files if they exist
<Hermes> but this time it worked :/
<Flannel> ParanoyaM: alright, so what's happening is GRUB is getting your harddrives in a different order than Linux.  Are some of them IDE and some SATA?
<DistroJockey> Hermes, happens ;)
<unop> Hermes, it might be possible that you made a typo then and that caused bash to ignore your alias statement
<Hermes> Yes
<Hermes> But I don't think so
<Hermes> Well, thanks for your time
<DistroJockey> Hermes, you're welcome
<Hermes> I sure am
<solotim> dlozarie, I liked its apperance at that time. LOL~~~ I'll never buy acer products.
<mynetdude> hey does anybody know how to unlock the FN command to stop using the alternate keys? cuz when I type certain letters I get certain numbers instead like k is 2 and there is a 2 in blue which means its using the FN command
<ParanoyaM> Flannel: yes all of them sata except sdc. SDC is ide. I made so because my old motherboard can't boot from sata harddrives. So situation is like here IDE hdd is divided on 2 partitions 1-st : 19GB - windows (and boot) 2nd - 200 Mb  - /boot
<afallenhope> Anyone know anything about ssh?
<Ziroday> ﻿Hi, some of my apps wont run because they complain that they cannot connect to my dbus session, however they run fine if run with sudo, why?
<dlozarie> solotim, yeah them aspire lappies look nice. I own a travelmate tho. lol if it were up to me, i'd have bought a macbook or, at the very least, an asus. hehe.
<mynetdude> hey does anybody know how to unlock the FN command to stop using the alternate keys? cuz when I type certain letters I get certain numbers instead like k is 2 and there is a 2 in blue which means its using the FN command <---- laptop
<dlozarie> mynetdude, same dilemma here. :(
<Mr_Rabies2> hrmm, is there a way to do a total format that entirely removes everything? somehow, system updates that break my ubuntu port seem to be persisting through reinstalls and even partition deletions somehow :(
<Mr_Rabies2> i'm also pretty new to linux in general so be gentle please :(
<Flannel> ParanoyaM: ah.  That'd do it then.  Alright, so, Linux is seeing the IDE after the SATAs (or at least, puttingit there), and GRUB sees it before.  So your windows will be hd2,0 so you want to set your root command to hd2,0
<mynetdude> dlozarie explain?
<blah569> Can anyone help me get the Win 98 driver files for RTL8187B wireless card?  I have the Vista drivers, but appon further reading, I realized I needed the 98 files in order for this to work.
<blah569> I have had not any luck via Google.
<unop> blah569, driverguide.com
<solotim> dlozarie, I agree with you. hehe
<Flannel> Ziroday: These are graphical apps?
<dlozarie> well, i had the problem before (ya know, FN key going nuts), but now it's gone, idk what happened. lol
<blah569> unop:  Thanks, I shall take a look at it.
<IndoRama> Hi...When I play a movie in 'Movie Player' the sound is fine when window is not fullscreen, but as soon as I make the movie fullscreen...the sound quality becomes too bad. The same thing is happening in VLC also....any suggestions ?
<ParanoyaM> Flannel: why hd2,0??
<unop> blah569, but i would try windows 2000/XP drivers first .. as they tend to be more stable than the win98 ones
<Dr_Willis> Ziroday,  try runnong some of the apps from the terminal to see what exact error messages they give.  Its possible its a permission issue.
<ParanoyaM> Flannel: i think that my grub even don't see sata partitions because all of them are connected through sata controllers
<Ziroday> Flannel: yes
<SilentDis> hello :)
<Dr_Willis> Ziroday, an error like this --> Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-hHRc4b7Olp, would imply that /tmp/ or that file has permission wrong issues.
<Ziroday> Dr_Willis: sure one sec
<Flannel> ParanoyaM: Because the IDE drive is being put first, and then its the second SATA drive
<ParanoyaM> yes
<ParanoyaM> but windows is on IDE
<ParanoyaM> as i told you
<Flannel> ParanoyaM: so, 0,1,2, hd2
<Dr_Willis> Ziroday,  im just reading the various d-bus docs/sites. :) its one of those things ive never really looked into.
<Dr_Willis> Ziroday, sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart   - will restart the dbus service also.
<Flannel> ParanoyaM: Windows isnt the one labelled "system"?
<Ziroday> Dr_Willis: here is the error - Error connecting to dbus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-ta3RgIGDw8: Connection refused
<ParanoyaM> Flannel: anyway i tried all variants, and i always get message there is no such driv
<ArticWolf> I have a problem with installing Ubuntu 8.04 on a computer,  runs Ubuntu 7.04 ... but when i try and install 8.04 it stops at a Busybox 1.1.3 window ... the computer is a Dell Power Edge 2400 with 733mhz CPU with 1gig ram
<Dr_Willis> Ziroday,  yep. :) now in that same terminal run   dbus-launch  , THEN try the app.
<SilentDis> I know this is possible, just wondering if there's a tutorial out there to help me set it up.  Got 2 computers, this one, my 'monster' that runs everything, and a crappy little laptop that can't run anything... but it can run DSL w/ X.  My intent is to throw DSL on it, and just ssh over and spawn x apps on it (chat, IRC, etc etc etc).  I'd like to do this without having to actually ssh and spawn the apps each time on the little machine (as I do now).  is
<SilentDis> there a way to set that up?
<Flannel> Ziroday: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/85118
<ParanoyaM> Flannel: yes!
<Eyeful_reader> hi all
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 85118 in dbus "epiphany launch error: Unable to connect to session bus" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ParanoyaM> Flannel: system is not windows
<Flannel> ParanoyaM: So, /boot and windows are on the same drive?
<ParanoyaM> yes!
<xbj9000> articwolf that's a slower CPU, try the 'Alternate' Ubuntu CD
<Dr_Willis> Seems thers some general dbus issues going on. from the # of forum posts ive seen on it.
<ParanoyaM> because i need to load both of them
<Flannel> ParanoyaM: Get rid of the two map directives there.
<ParanoyaM> how?
<Flannel> ParanoyaM: You don't need them both on the same drive to load both of them, for the record
<Ziroday> Dr_Willis: says this > Unable to create /home/nick/.dbus/session-bus
<Ziroday> Flannel: thanks will take a look
<Flannel> ParanoyaM: delete those two lines.  Uh, 176 and 177.  Oh... and actually, you need a "makeactive" in there too.
<Flannel> Ziroday: also, for the record, always use gksu with graphical programs, not sudo.
<ArticWolf> xbj9000 thanks for ur help
<Dr_Willis> Ziroday,  a forum posts mention a /home/USERNAME/.dbus file that is created with the wrong rights.. delete the .dbus files, and let your user remake them with that  dbus launch  command.
<ParanoyaM> Flannel: last time i installed linux i and #grub and #ubuntu couldn't made load my linux from sata drives, that's why i was adviced to use /boot partition on IDE drive
<Flannel> ParanoyaM: root, savedefault, makeactive, chainloader +1
<ParanoyaM> oh i see
<ParanoyaM> wait i will check
<Flannel> ParanoyaM: That could very well be the issue.
<ArticWolf> xbj9000 would it help if i installed a second CPU
<Ziroday> Flannel: sure, but shouldn't it be gksudo?
<AnssarY> ubottu: HI again:
<AnssarY> PLEASE CHECK THIS:
<AnssarY> p:~$ iwconfig
<AnssarY> lo        no wireless extensions.
<AnssarY> vbox0     no wireless extensions.
<AnssarY> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<ubottu> Factoid hi again: not found
<FloodBot2> AnssarY: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> Ziroday: gksudo and gksu are the same thing
<AnssarY> pan0      no wireless extensions.
<xbj9000> articwolf, second CPU?
<Dr_Willis> Ziroday,  you may want to remove the whole dbus directory. and  logout/back in.
<Ziroday> Flannel: ah sorry on my debian system they are different
<Ziroday> Dr_Willis: okay will try gimme a sec
<ArticWolf> xbj9000 this MB will support a second CPU but it isnt installed
<Flannel> Ziroday: as of dapper (?) one is symlinked to the other
<xbj9000> ah, well I'm not sure
<Dr_Willis> Ziroday,  im reading all these forum posts.. and stinn not sure what 'dbus' actually does. :)
<ParanoyaM> Flannel: http://pastebin.ru/294707
<xbj9000> you should be fast enough to run ubuntu as-is, but it may be too slow to handle the installer
<Ziroday> Dr_Willis: it basically provides a common language for all the apps to talk to each other
<Flannel> ParanoyaM: yes
<ArticWolf> xbj9000 .. thanks for ur help i will get the alternate CD   :)
<ParanoyaM> ok i will try now, wait i need to reboot
<Dr_Willis> Ziroday,  i imagine some app ran as root and wrote to that .dbus dir instead of /root/.dbus  is the root cause of the issues
<Ziroday> Dr_Willis: makes sense
<Flannel> Ziroday: that's caused by sudo vs gksudo, by the way
<Dr_Willis> Ziroday,  i agree with Flannel  :)
<AnssarY> ALL: when i run this : iwconfig , i got no wireless card defined (inwpiron 1525) , any help please
<Ziroday> Flannel: hmm okay
<Flannel> Ziroday: but, I'm not sure that's the cause (because I found that bug)
<Ziroday> Dr_Willis Flannel: could be from the new DE I am using
<nveid> sup
<Ziroday> Dr_Willis, Flannel : aha bingo, ~/.dbus permissions were set to no read for anyone but root, changing the permissions works, great thank you so so much
<Hermes> Dammit
<Hermes> I didnt solve the problem after all
<koshari> AnssarY what wireless card are you using
<DistroJockey> Hermes, :(
<Hermes> hahaha
<Hermes> Just noticed something
<Hermes> making .bash_profile didnt help at all
<Hermes> I modified .bashrc, which solved the problem
<Dr_Willis_Wirele> Hermes:  .bash_profile is only ran by 'login' shells
<Dr_Willis_Wirele> Hermes:  .bashrc is ran by every shell
<Hermes> And the tutorial I'm reading actually tells me to use .bashrc, and not .bash_profile
<Hermes> Yeah
<Dr_Willis_Wirele> often the .bashrc is ran by the .bash_profile
<Hermes> So...
<unop> Hermes, we did suggest using .bashrc over ~.bash_profile
<Hermes> If I read more of the tutorial, I wouldnt have wasted 2 or so hours
<Hermes> xD
<DistroJockey> Hermes, Dr_Willis_Wirele : as the following sorta mentions -  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/1770
<boris> hello. ive got a problem. the sound is crappy, but it is resolved with setting ALSA PCM on front:0 to about three fourths. however this only works until reboot. please help
<ground> i think i got similar problem... I need execute some script each time before and after authentication via pam... How can i do this>
<Hermes> Yes I know unop, but I forgot I tried that
<dlozarie> hey, friends, this message still appears: "The playback of this movie requires a audio/x-asf-unknown decoder plugin which is not installed." even after executing "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<Hermes> I forgot I used .bashrc
<Dr_Willis_Wirele> I got such tweaked .bashrc and .bash_prfiles..  :)
<Hermes> So there's no problem now. :)
<codecowboy> hi. I have a weird problem. I installed Ubuntu 8.04 and it booted fine a couple of times. Now I'm getting error '/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit, the system won;t boot and the the install cd also won;t run with the same error. any ideas?
<Eyeful_reader> hi
<DistroJockey> Hermes, that's the main thing :)
<Eyeful_reader> trying to get a flsh/java chat site working
<Hermes> Yeah
<dlozarie> Can anyone help me with mp3 playback? Even after executing "﻿sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras", this message still appears when I try to play an mp3 file: "﻿The playback of this movie requires a audio/x-asf-unknown decoder plugin which is not installed"
<Eyeful_reader> chatshack.net/
<Eyeful_reader> left side has a few random rooms
<Eyeful_reader> firefox 3 trusts the applet
<Eyeful_reader> but I get no chat window
<Eyeful_reader> just a gray box
<xbj9000> dlozarie, you need the medibuntu repository
<dlozarie> xbj9000, okay. how do I get that? :)
<genii> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Eyeful_reader> am I missing a plug in?
<Eyeful_reader> something simple?
<Mr_Rabies2> argh :(
<xbj9000> dlozarie:  run this in terminal:  sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<xbj9000> dlozarie:  then this:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<Mr_Rabies2> is there an easy way i can totally destroy my ubuntu install in all respects? even partition deletions seem to retain some stuff such as system updates for some reason :(
<|414TooLong|> xbj9000: will that work on 7.10?
<Mr_Rabies2> it's probably this ps3 port being a problem, but you know :(
<dlozarie> Mr_Rabies2, why uninstall Ubuntu?
<xbj9000> no 7.10 is a different repository
<Mr_Rabies2> dlozarie: i'm trying to get a clean slate to reinstall
<xbj9000> for 7.10 the first part should be:   sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/gutsy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<dlozarie> Mr_Rabies, oh. :)
<blah569> Where is ndiswrapper's location when you Install it?  I'm having difficulty removing a driver from the command line, so I wish to remove it manually.
<Mr_Rabies2> a couple system updates destroyed my install, and even deleting partitions and stuff with the livecd seems to keep them there somehow :/
<|414TooLong|> thx
<Mr_Rabies2> er, destroyed the functionality of it in some respects, rather
<dlozarie> Mr_Rabies, I really can't help with the very technical aspects of Ubuntu, perhaps someone else can help you. I'm sure there are some fellas here who'd be willing to help.
<Eyeful_reader> anyone
<blah569> ﻿Where is ndiswrapper's location when you Install it?  I'm having difficulty removing a driver from the command line, so I wish to remove it manually.
<xbj9000> eyeful_reader are you using 64bit Ubuntu?
<Eyeful_reader> 32
<Eyeful_reader> just normal ubuntu
<xbj9000> did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Eyeful_reader> flash?
<Eyeful_reader> I think so
<xbj9000> go to firefox and type about:plugins into the address bar
<blah569> Nevermind, I could remove it via Termnial.
<blah569> Terminal *.
<dlozarie> lol xbj9000 that was a smiley, about: plugins! lol
<dlozarie> about:plugins
<Eyeful_reader> Shackwave flash is the first
<xbj9000> then flash SHOULD work
<Eyeful_reader> yes adobe loads
<xbj9000> also mozplugger is a great plugin that handles everything else
<xbj9000> so is java the only problem?
<DistroJockey> Eyeful_reader, you probably need  sun-java6-plugin
<xbj9000> dlozarie did you enable that repository?
<YouBucky> Hey anyone runnong Ubuntu with compiz and dual screen?
<Hermes> I'm cooking chicken :)
<Hermes> mmm
 * Hermes is cooking chicken
<cherva> I accidently clicked Applications->system tools-> new login and it opened another gui on TTY 8 how to stop it ?
<ParanoyaM> Flannel: you are best man! thanks a lot, can you explain me what those commands for?
<YouBucky> cherva: Just do a "ps -ef" and then "kill" the corresponding PID
<dlozarie> xbj9000, yeah but still no playie-playie? :(
<xbj9000> well there's more..
<Eyeful_reader> where is the sun-java6-plugin?
<Flannel> ParanoyaM: Uh, root tells GRUB a default partition to use, then savedfault is a grub thing (for default entry), and then makeactive sets that as the active partition, and then chainloader +1 ... well, basically starts that partitions bootloader, whatever that happens to be
<leycuen> holas una consulta, alguien si existe spss para linux?
<dlozarie> more?
<Flannel> !es | leycuen
<ubottu> leycuen: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<xbj9000> dlozarie:  now do this:   sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 w32codecs
<DistroJockey> Eyeful_reader, multiverse I assume
<Eyeful_reader> ah
<Eyeful_reader> sun
<Eyeful_reader> I will look
<rainabba> If I need to choose an icon for a new launcher, where should I be looking in my filesystem for existing collections?
<rainabba> for gnome if it matters.
<dlozarie> @xbj9000, kthx.
<xbj9000> dlozarie:  libdvdcss2 is needed to play DVDs and w32codecs is for playing a lot of restricted proprietary formats
<dlozarie> like mp3s? ;)
<xbj9000> yeah let me know if you can play them now
<DistroJockey> rainabba, /usr/share/icons
<rainabba> DistroJockey: ty
<DistroJockey> rainabba, you're welcome
<xbj9000> rainabba:  most app icons are in usr/share/icons and usr/share/pixmaps
<dlozarie> xbj9000, ok, will do. thanks a bunch!
<tomasko> when is it usually okay to upgrade to the next version of ubuntu?
<Eyeful_reader> downloading sun java now
<neil_d> found a bug with the suduko program! solved a puzzle but didn't get the flashing display :(
<DistroJockey> Eyeful_reader, :)
<Eyeful_reader> 30 mb
<tomasko> i really want to start playing with kde4, but i don't want to be installing all those pesky kde4 packages and simultaneously need to keep kde3 stuff around
<Eyeful_reader> I had java
<avis> tomasko, you will have to google your hardware to make sure its supported in hardy.  also i've heard things where if you upgrade from terminal that things like audio breaks.  its always best to do a fresh install if possible.
<rainabba> xbj9000: ty also. What the most appropriate/common app for viewing these folders in preview/thumbnail mode?
<rainabba> s/What/What's
<Mr_Rabies2> avis, perhaps you know, but is there a way to do a genuine, "fresh" install, or am i trying to do one and my playstation 3 install is somehow acting up and not properly formatting/deleting partitions when i tell it to :/
<ytsestef> is there anyone that is using the fglrx driver and gets proper video playback (xv overlay mode)?
<xbj9000> rainabba: probably fspot, which you should already have
<Mr_Rabies2> because popping the cd in, checking "format" and even deleting partitions is somehow retaining data i don't want to retain :/
<DistroJockey> rainabba, open the folder, it will show them
<xbj9000> rainabba, that also   :p
<rainabba> It's open ... but in list mode :)
<xbj9000> but I assumed you knew that
<MiniK> I can't get my wireless network to connect. Anybody got a NetGear WG111T that can help me?
<xbj9000> oh then put it in icon mode   :p
<DistroJockey> rainabba, that is one thing I dislike about browsing for the icons in Gnome, you need to actually know there are icons in the folder as you can't see them when you browse to it
<xbj9000> underneath the footprint
<rainabba> DistroJockey: Exactly what I'm dealing with right now.
<avis> Mr_Rabies2, well if its making a clean / partition then its doing a fresh install.  you'd also want a swap, and you wouldn't overwrite your /home dir where your data is.  if you want to get fresh config files for your ~/user directory then you need to delete those before you reinstall.  i'm guessing doing a ps3 install is much like a pc using the debian installer, though i dont know, should be about the same though
<DistroJockey> rainabba, aye
<dlozarie> xbj9000, doh! still unable to play!
<xbj9000> hmm
<ytsestef> anyone?
<tomasko> avis: uh, i've been using ubuntu since 5.10 buddy, never needed to do that. edgy -> feisty was a bit ugly initially, but it worked out fine
<xbj9000> dlozarie:  try sudo apt-get install lame
<blah569> I have tried everything to get wireless to work with this Ubuntu.  I have installed the RTL8187b driver files with ndiswrapper, I have made sure that they start up when the computer boots, and I have blacklisted the r8180 Linux driver.
<blah569> The Win 98 drivers, by the way.
<tomasko> avis: i know the stuff is supported in hardy, i'm talking about upgrading to ibex. when (before the official release) would upgrading yield a relatively stable system?
<avis> tomasko, you asked when it would be safe to upgrade and i replied given the experiences of people who upgraded from gutsy to hardy on this channel.
<Mr_Rabies2> avis: would those things usually survive a partition deletion? i'd imagine not
<avis> tomasko, i'm not sure what ibex is.  dont know.  sorry
<Mr_Rabies2> my guess is the ps3 version of the installer is somehow broken
<dlozarie> xbj9000, did sudo apt-get lame, no worky-worky still. :(
<tomasko> avis: 8.10, whatever the official full name is
<ompaul> !ibex | tomasko
<ubottu> tomasko: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex | Warning lots of breaking software and other good stuff  between now and October!
<unop> dlozarie, liblame0
<xbj9000> dlozarie, w32codecs should have done it
 * ^hellfire^ siema
<tomasko> ompaul: that's not helpful. also use !command > user
<avis> Mr_Rabies2, you have to tell the partitioner when you do a manual partition what partitions to create and what to format, or not format.  /home will always survive if your sure you tell the partitioner to not overwrite it
<xbj9000> what are you using tp play the mp3s?
<tomasko> otherwise, it just pollutes the channel with useless repetitive garbage
<dlozarie> unop, sudo apt-get install liblame0?
<unop> dlozarie, yes
<Mr_Rabies2> avis, how do i tell it to overwrite it? because i just want to get rid of it ALL and do a fresh install
<Mr_Rabies2> something's retaining system updates and it's breaking networking, preventing a lot of functionality :(
<blah569> ﻿have tried everything to get wireless to work with this Ubuntu.  I have installed the RTL8187b Win 98 driver files with ndiswrapper, I have made sure that they start up when the computer boots, and I have blacklisted the r8180 Linux driver.
<ompaul> tomasko, ehh the point of that one is to discourage those who would move expecting stability therefore it does its job rather well - I should know I wrote it
<blah569> I*
<blah569> I ﻿﻿have tried everything to get wireless to work with this Ubuntu.  I have installed the RTL8187b Win 98 driver files with ndiswrapper, I have made sure that they start up when the computer boots, and I have blacklisted the r8180 Linux driver.
<avis> Mr_Rabies2, just do manual partition make a swap / and /home directory 2x ram for swap about 15gb for / and the rest on /home and tell it to format each one
<rainabba> Any way to tell which icons are associated with or installed by a given app? For example, i'm creating a launcher for pavumeter right now and I'm sure there is an icon already.
<dlozarie> unop, still no. the error message that comes up in totem: "The playback of this movie requires a audio/x-asf-unknown decoder plugin which is not installed."
<Mr_Rabies2> i have, and yet it retains that data somehow, avis
<weesyz> yo in ubuntu apache2 I can't get userdir to chmod and show public_html directory
<Mr_Rabies2> i've even resized the / and swaps and still somehow gets retained
<unop> dlozarie, install w32codecs from the medibuntu repo .. see !medibuntu
<tomasko> ompaul: i'm not expecting stability with which i pick up a phone and demand fixes or any outrageous like that. i just mean that if everything worked in 8.04, at what point between the release of 8.04 and the release of 8.10 is it safe to begin updating?
<barney> hard,too hard
<Flannel> weesyz: is it readable by www-data?
<tomasko> ompaul: also, that wiki is so completely barebones
<dlozarie> unop, I've done that.
<weesyz> I get this error
<weesyz> yo, in apache2 I can't get userdir to chmod and show public_html directory
<avis> Mr_Rabies2, if it retains the data your not telling it to format those partitions before mounting them.  there is a specific option that is like "format" or "do not format"
<weesyz> I ment
<Mr_Rabies2> yes, i am, avis
<Mr_Rabies2> i'm clicking "Format"
<Mr_Rabies2> the checkbox
<ompaul> tomasko, go to #ubuntu+1 to find out the state of play
<DaLiang> hello
<blah569> ﻿ ﻿﻿have tried everything to get wireless to work with this Ubuntu.  I have installed the RTL8187b Win 98 driver files with ndiswrapper, I have made sure that they start up when the computer boots, and I have blacklisted the r8180 Linux driver.
<weesyz> [Sun Jun 15 16:03:50 2008] [crit] [client ] (13)Permission denied: /home/eper/public_html/.htaccess pcfg_openf$
<xbj9000> mr_rabies2 you must be telling it to use the partitions yet not checking the "format?" box on them
<blah569> I ﻿﻿have tried everything to get wireless to work with this Ubuntu.  I have installed the RTL8187b Win 98 driver files with ndiswrapper, I have made sure that they start up when the computer boots, and I have blacklisted the r8180 Linux driver. *
<Mr_Rabies2> this is 7.10, and yes i am xbj9000
<weesyz> Flannel: I don't know
<Flannel> weesyz: your public_html directory isn't accessible by www-data (this is a regular permissions issue, not an apache one)
<Mr_Rabies2> my guess is the installer is just only half-working on the ps3 port
<weesyz> does www-data need to be changed to public_html Flannel
<Mr_Rabies2> since the auto partitioner straight up doesn't work at all on the ps3 port
<boris> the sound is crappy, but it is resolved with setting ALSA PCM on front:0 to about three fourths (in Volume Control). however this only works until reboot. please help
<DaLiang> if i find there two user runing in my computer is that meaning i had been atrack by hack?
<xbj9000> dlozarie maybe totem needs the gstreamer plugins
<Flannel> weesyz: no, you need to make ~/public_html world readable
<xbj9000> did you try any other app for playing the mp3s?
<Eyeful_reader> ok login loads
<weesyz> Flannel: how, can I get a example
<Starnestommy> DaLiang: it could mean that you're logged in on the desktop and in a terminal
<tomasko> blah569: try it with a grml live cd, if that doesn't work, then you know it's not an ubuntu-specific problem (though possibly debian and debian-derived issue as well as actual kernel bug (unlikely) or even a hardware problem (also something i doubt))
<rainabba> Ok, new question. What's involved in using a .glade file for an icon?
<DaLiang> Starnestommy:oh! thank you very much,i am a fool
<Eyeful_reader> try http://chatshack.net/truckinusainc
<tomasko> blah569: your best bet is to buy hardware you know to be supported on linux and do the research _before_ you buy
<Eyeful_reader> java loads
<Eyeful_reader> enter a name
<Flannel> weesyz: chmod -R a+r ~/public_html
<node357> my sound blaster x-fi isn't working in Hardy, even with "oss" drivers
<dialman> Argh. It is so irritating that flash randomly crashes firefox 3 when watching vids on youtube/elsewhere.
<dialman> No warning, ff just shuts down suddenly.
<xbj9000> dlozarie install these packages:sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<Hermes> I have a question about chmod
<boris> dialman: yep.
<weesyz> [Flannel, still files in it not showing
<weesyz> by public_html is
<Eyeful_reader> nothing in error console
<dialman> boris: Is that normal?
<Flannel> weesyz: whats the output of ls -al ~/ | grep public_html ?
<weesyz> root@sp0505b:/var/log/apache2# ls -al ~/ | grep public_html
<weesyz> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2008-06-17 20:57 public_html
<DistroJockey> dlozarie, xbj9000 : I had a bigger list that should work, but we'll see how that goes first :)
<Flannel> weesyz: er..... And what URL are you going to?
<weesyz> for example www.mysite.com/~username
<blah569> ﻿I ﻿﻿have tried everything to get wireless to work with this Ubuntu.  I have installed the RTL8187b Win 98 driver files with ndiswrapper, I have made sure that they start up when the computer boots, and I have blacklisted the r8180 Linux driver.
<Flannel> weesyz: Whats the username?
<xbj9000> distrojockey the only thing left on my own install list is ffmpeg
<sauvin> why do you suppose skype can use my webcam when gqcam can't?
<dialman> blah569: With what wireless card or chipset?
<WGGMk> Can anyone help me out with this, I keep getting this error http://pastebin.org/45306 after running update manager.. what is this caused by and how can I fix it?
<Flannel> weesyz: You just set *roots* public_html to be viewable.  not your own user.  Why do you have a root console open anyway?
<node357> my sound blaster x-fi isn't working in Hardy, even with "oss" drivers
<weesyz> Flannel ===> http://server.m4lt.com/~hlds1/
<blah569> RTL8186b is my card, however, RTL8187b is what I am suppossed to use.
<rashid> hi, i've installed ubuntu 8.04, everything is working, but i dont know how to run my murcury ez view tv tuner card, someone help me in this
<weesyz> see how it does trying to any file
<Flannel> weesyz: exit your root console, and do the command again.
<weesyz> or anything
<DistroJockey> xbj9000, I had:  gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly liba52-0.7.4 libavcodec1d libavformat1d libavutil1d libdc1394-13 libdvdread3 libgsm1 libid3tag0 libmad0 libmpeg2-4 libpostproc1d libsidplay1
<Flannel> weesyz: (as your own users)
<weesyz> has each user got to do this? ;/
<xbj9000> dlozarie I also suggest these packages for playing media:  exaile rhythmbox vlc
<Flannel> weesyz: yes.  They're the ones controlling access to their public_html folders.  If they don't want people seeing something, that's their perogative
<xbj9000> hmm distrojockey I never had to install those, maybe they came with other packages
<blah569> dialman:  RTL81876b is my card, however, I am suppossed to use RTL8187b, as it is more common.
<xbj9000> probably ristricted-extras
<Flannel> weesyz: Well, there are some ways around it, groups, etc.
<DistroJockey> xbj9000, yeah, probably, I grabbed that list from Synaptic's history
<Flannel> weesyz: but yes, each user needs to make sure their public_html folder (and any files they want to be viewable) are readable by the www-data user
<Enselic> Does anyone happen to know when FF3.0 stable will come to Ubuntu repos?
<xbj9000> dlozarie, especially vlc, it plays anything
<blah569> ﻿I ﻿﻿have tried everything to get wireless to work with this Ubuntu.  I have installed the RTL8187b Win 98 driver files with ndiswrapper, I have made sure that they start up when the computer boots, and I have blacklisted the r8180 Linux driver.
<xbj9000> enselic isn't it already?
<node357> my sound blaster x-fi isn't working in Hardy, even with "oss" drivers
<weesyz> Flannel: how do I know if www-data is reading it?
<Enselic> xbj9000: doesn't seem to be when I do   apt-cache show firefox-3.0
<xbj9000> maybe it's called something else
<node357> is a month long enough to wait for an answer????
<sauvin> maybe you need to do an updaet.
<node357> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<xbj9000> enselic, if it's stable it's probably just called "firefox" now
<Flannel> weesyz: Because the permissions will be such that a user named www-data will be able to read it
<Enselic> xbj9000: firefox is just a meta package
<blah569> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rainabba> What package do I need to get ahold of module-alsa-sink ?
<rainabba> and module-alsa-source ?
<xbj9000> well my firefox updated and no longer says "beta"
<WGGMk> Can anyone help me out with this, I keep getting this error http://pastebin.org/45306 after running update manager.. what is this caused by and how can I fix it?
<rashid> someone help me in murcurry ez view tv tuner card?
<Enselic> xbj9000: same here, but there is still an annoying bug that I don't get if I use the firefox mozilla provies
<node357> god I give up on Ubuntu
<Sa[i]nT> Gah.
<xbj9000> quiters
<Enselic> WGGMk: This seems like a good start: http://www.linux.com/articles/48910
<dialman> Why give up on ubuntu? It was definitely a pain to get working, but my system is faster and more functional than it ever was under windows...
<Sa[i]nT> Ubuntu is great.
<Sa[i]nT> I've been windows free for like 3 months now.
<xbj9000> quiters can't hang, their loss
<tomasko> dialman: perhaps he didn't want to endure the pain of getting it to work?
<Sa[i]nT> I can see colors again! lol.
<xbj9000> food tastes better!
<Sa[i]nT> Plus...
<Sa[i]nT> You can't mess with the CUBE
<xbj9000> women still flee!   .oh...
<dialman> Definitely a lot more configuration needed. When first installed: SMB, wireless, dual monitor support. flash support, and sound were all at least somewhat broken.
 * rainabba is finding Unbutu to be quite the pain compared to Windows and OSX, but he had an unusually good experience with both despite his requirements. Not even close to giving up though.
<WGGMk> Enselic: thanks but I think its more like grub not updating for some reason rather then apt-get failing
<rainabba> Sa[i]nT: Referring to Compiz cube?
<Eyeful_reader> anyone http://chatshack.net/truckinusainc
<Sa[i]nT> I was talking linux to a friend today, and realized when I was explaining how to do regex combo's in grep, that omg.. I'mma geek.
<Sa[i]nT> rainabba, Yes.
<WGGMk> Enselic: I think it might be cause by a 3rd party gfx-boot I installed for amd64, but I dont really know what steps to take to fix it
<Eyeful_reader> Java loads but fails to enter room
<Enselic> WGGMk: uinstall?
<dialman> Still have a few problems. If compiz is enabled I get a lot of flickering in any other app I run that uses opengl.
<rainabba> Sa[i]nT: If the compiz devs run with my idea, the cube will be old news :)
<rainabba> The cube barely begins to demonstrate what UI can be like.
<xbj9000> eyeful_reader, did you change your default version of java to use?  installing sun isn't enough
<Sa[i]nT> rainabba, Well me in particular. I use the wall. But I would like to see some revolutionary stuff.
<mohkohn> how much ram do you need to run the kubuntu 8.04 KDE4 remix?
<WGGMk> Enselic: im a bit skidish to uninstall it, im not sure on the negative repercussions from it
<Sa[i]nT> Like maybe a sphere for starters.
<tomasko> rainabba: arch linux in my ~ 4-5 years of using a variety of linux distributions is much more simple that ubuntu. in other words, it takes work to screw something up and it doesn't do things for you without you saying you want it to happen
<dialman> Sa[i]nT: The wall is cool looking, but really I find it to be no more efficient.
<Eyeful_reader> where xbj9000: ?
<dialman> Same with the cube..
<tomasko> rainabba: there's a strong emphasis on using text files for configuration with straightforward options. it's all very elegant and makes for very fast systems. give it a try if you're frustrated with ubuntu
<xbj9000> eyeful_reader:  try this:  sudo update-alternatives --config java
<rainabba> dialman: What I'm doing development, I find the cube nice to seperate work/personal/music, but otherwise I agree.
<Sa[i]nT> dialman, The wall, I don't have to move. The cube is fun to show off to friends, but gets annoying when I switch from the internet to my perl workspace.
<xbj9000> eyeful_reader: then enter the number for the sun version
<rainabba> tomasko: Thanks for the tip.
<rainabba> So how bout this module "module-alsa-sink"? Where do I get it?
<rainabba> Google returns 2 results.
<tomasko> i've never heard of that
<rainabba> apt-cache search gives me nothing
<Eyeful_reader> ok
<tomasko> well a kernel module is something you build
<tomasko> i doubt a package for one kernel module by itself exists in ubuntu's package repositories
<indio> Hi.
<dlozarie> xbj9000, I had to leave for a while. I'm back. so banshee couldn't play it either.
<indio> What's the name of Ubuntu's media player?
<xbj9000> dlozarie did you install those gstreamer things?
<xbj9000> indio: totem
<dlozarie> xbj9000, well, turns out they'd been installed already.
<rainabba> indio: I prefer Amarok, but mplayer is decent too.
<xbj9000> dlozarie that's odd
<indio> Thanks guys.
<tomasko> rainabba: i wasn't really paying attention. what's your sound issue again?
<xbj9000> try vlc it plays anything usually
<dlozarie> xbj9000, I'm installing VLC to see if it works.
<Sa[i]nT> GET VLC
<xbj9000> ok
<Sa[i]nT> GAHH
<ZurnaNet218265> s.a.
<tomasko> calm down
<Sa[i]nT> vlc does -everything-
<mohkohn> join #kubuntu
<Sa[i]nT> :P
<mohkohn> oops
<dlozarie> xbj9000, again I can't thank you enough for the help.
<Vikipedia> turkish ?
<tomasko> also, freedom of choice -- let others do as they please. just suggest and move on
<xbj9000> lol yeah you've had a few problems tonight huh?
<Eyeful_reader> do I need toreboot?
<xbj9000> eyeful_reader, no
<Sa[i]nT> Well..
<xbj9000> I don't think so
<Sa[i]nT> I suggest you get vlc
 * Sa[i]nT winks.
<rainabba> tomasko: Ultimately I'm trying to do A2DP through PulseAudio via ALSA following http://wiki.bluez.org/wiki/HOWTO/AudioDevices . I can't load module-alsa-sink though and can't find it.
<xbj9000> eyeful_reader you may need to restart firefox, or log out and back in even but probably not reboot
<tomasko> rainabba: what's the problem specifically?
<tomasko> rainabba: module-alsa-sink doesn't sound like a proper device driver name
<pen> new skype?
<Eyeful_reader> can I see a log
<Eyeful_reader> or something to help?
<xbj9000> eyeful_reader, what's wrong?
<Eyeful_reader> I enter a username
<Eyeful_reader> hit enter room
<dlozarie> xbj9000, even VLC won't play the dang file. Imma try another MP3 to make sure it's not the file that's stupid.
<Eyeful_reader> and it just locks up
<Eyeful_reader> as in java never loads, enters the room
<xbj9000> eyeful_reader you mean on the website you're trying to use?
<Eyeful_reader> No the site loads
<Eyeful_reader> the java loads the log in
<xbj9000> but the java part does not work, right
<Eyeful_reader> exactly
<rainabba> tomasko: When I try "pactl load-module module-alsa-sink device=headset" I get "Failed: module initialization failed"
<xbj9000> I'm sorry I'm out of ideas, eyeful_reader
<Eyeful_reader> http://img295.imageshack.us/img295/2714/failsatlb1.jpg
<Eyeful_reader> work safe
<Eyeful_reader> So it seems like its almost in
<xbj9000> I don't know, do other java sites work ok?
<Eyeful_reader> adobe seems fine
<dlozarie> xbj9000, shut up and drive plays. so the MP3 file I'd been trying to play previously was the culprit. thanks for the assistance!
<xbj9000> lol
<xbj9000> deftones huh
<dlozarie> xbj9000, eh? deftones? nah, I meant Shut up and Drive by Rihanna. lol
<sauvin> This is damn curious. Skype can use my webcam flawlessly, but nothing else can. WHY!?
<xbj9000> eyeful_reader maybe that site just uses some other old version of java or something  :/
<xbj9000> haha
<xbj9000> eyeful_reader is it possible to connect to the chat with an external chat program?
<Eyeful_reader> works on Mac, windows
<Eyeful_reader> ff3 on mac, safari
<Eyeful_reader> No contained java room
<Eyeful_reader> not a cover for irc, icq
<Sa[i]nT> Dude, DI is playing some great techno tonight.
<Sa[i]nT> I know, that was offtopic.
<Sa[i]nT> Let's all be friends GAH
<xbj9000> sorry eyeful_reader, maybe a reboot will somehow make it start working, but I don't think so and I'm out of ideas
<Eyeful_reader> anyway to see the room load?
<Eyeful_reader> in realtime?
<xbj9000> ?
<WGGMk> How can I generate a new menu.lst?
<dlozarie> lol I just realized I'd been in the channel since noon. :-))
<tomasko> WGGMk: update-grub should generate a new one for you upon installation/removal of a kernel image
<xbj9000> wggmk I think it's something like update-grub
<krumm> hi chaps
<xbj9000> lol right
<WGGMk> Thanks, getting a lil worried atm
<krumm> i'm having a problem with the 8.04 live cd...
<Eyeful_reader> http://pastebin.ca/1052851
<Eyeful_reader> only error I get
<Sa[i]nT> You should never get worried. Like all machina, everything can be solved with a bullet.
<ce_ucul> haoo
<wasabi_> does xubuntu have an advance config for the desktop effect?
<wasabi_> like the compizconfig settings manager for ubuntu
<JosefAssad> quick question. I just went from 7.10 to 8.04, a little problem. Tapping on the touchpad now produces a right click instead of a left click. Anyone know how to fix this off the top of their head?
<krumm> i get a white screen  whenever i try to install off the livecd or run it
<krumm> :)
<adred> hi..is there a hack on how to add the "computer" and "search" functions(dont' know how to call it) into the side pane?or there's already and option that i am missing?
<JosefAssad> oh nm, I got it from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/27724
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 27724 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "Touchpads should be unaffected by left handed mouse option" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Jewfro> Krumm, did you need a live CD, or if your just trying to install - try the alternate-install CD
<ronin12345> When I run fglrxinfo it returns the correct results but finishes in a Segmentation fault. When I try and play videos in totem I get an error then a segmentation fault
<xbj9000> eyeful_reader that looks to me more like an error with their site but I don't understand what it means
<tomasko> hmm, opera 9.5 has been out for almost 2 weeks. when will it replace opera 9.27 on hardy?
<Eyeful_reader> yes just some advertiser banner I think
<xbj9000> however it looks like it has to do with some ad site you don't care about anyway  :/
<Eyeful_reader> yes
<xbj9000> unfortunate
<tomasko> it's kind of unfair that firefox 3.0 is available in the repositories but opera 9.5 isn't
<Eyeful_reader> try opera ;-)
<tomasko> what?
<solotim> dlozarie, hi, are you still there?
<dlozarie> still here. :D
<ronin12345> glxinfo also finishes with a segmentation fault... anyone have any idea how to fox that?
<solotim> nice, :) I figure it out, maybe it can help you. visit: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202555&highlight=sound+acer&page=9
<Dasmoover> hello, when I boot into my xclient script session nothing but my background loads, I have to boot into failsafe gnome to get any gui can anyone help
<DistroJockey> Eyeful_reader, you could try adding the following to your  /etc/hosts  file to block the ad:   127.0.0.1 bdv.bidvertiser.com
<aabarg> hello
<solotim> notice undy's post.
<aabarg> is anybody here knowing how to use compiz on hardy?
<Eyeful_reader> ok
<dlozarie> solotim, thank you for sharing! preciate it! :)
<Dasmoover> ﻿hello, when I boot into my xclient script session nothing but my background loads, I have to boot into failsafe gnome to get any gui can anyone help
<solotim> dlozarie, u r welcome. :)
<DistroJockey> Eyeful_reader, see the following site for more info if needed:  http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/hosts.htm
<Dr_Willis_> aabarg,  its installed by default i thought.   You may want to be sure your video card drivers 3d support is installed correctly  however.
<DistroJockey> Eyeful_reader, just don't remove any lines from your current  hosts  file
<Dasmoover> brb
<aabarg> willis, i know.. i have also the icon on my bar
<xbj9000> eyeful_reader I also suggest using AdBlock Plus plugin for Firefox
<tomasko> DistroJockey: do that long enough and eventually you'll notice large delays in simple dns requests
<aabarg> the problem is that i don't know how make the effects work
<dlozarie> xbj9000, isn't adblock plus that plugin that blocks all kinds of advertisements on webpages?
<Dr_Willis_> Eyeful_reader,  i second xbj9000 's suggestion. :)
<DistroJockey> tomasko, might, yeah
<tomasko> DistroJockey: always better to use kernel based firewall solutions (like iptables rules or ufw for noobs)
<Dr_Willis_> dlozarie,  yes it is.
<xbj9000> yes and it's a must-have
<Nine76> hello
<xbj9000> HOWEVER you may find that firefox won't let you install any ad-ons
<dlozarie> hmm. being a blogger, I have to say  I sort of despise that plugin, since it can basically decrease my earnings from AdSense, Kontera, AdBrite, etc. lol
<Dr_Willis_> Its getting where theres so many ads, that some sites i cent even read, due to the overkill of flashing/annoying ads
<DistroJockey> tomasko, got a nice guide to do that?
<xbj9000> if so, you need to delete something in the firefox folder, I forget at the moment what though
<Jewfro> dlozarie, as a customer paying for bandwidth - I'm more disturbed by ads
<Dr_Willis_> dlozarie,  Jewfro  has a good point also.
<xbj9000> dlozarie.....  tooooo bad
<Nine76> Hi i'm trying to dual boot xp and ubuntu 8.04 and everything is installed but the grub boot loader wont load windows is still popping up
<Dr_Willis_> dlozarie,  im more bothered by  sites with more ads then contend, and porn ads  showing up all over the place.
<dlozarie> :'( hahaha.
<Nine76> they are installed to an sata drive
<dlozarie> Dr_Willis_, agreed. In my defense, the ads on my site are, for the most part, not intrusive.
<dlozarie> :)
<tomasko> DistroJockey: there are many guides online... just search around. none that i'd particularly recommend because i always prefer a thorough read of the subject rather than a custom-tailored guide for one situation
<ubuntu9732841> how do i recover deleted files?
<Dr_Willis_> dlozarie,  i also block all flash by default.
<antonsky> join #linux.de
<ubuntu9732841> wheres that dang bot when u need em
<Dr_Willis_> dlozarie,  i normally see  ONE of those  'double underlined hover ads' on a page.. and then rember to go install adblock...
<Jewfro> Dr_Willis, I'm right there with you - I refuse to have dancing credit cards wasting my cpu cycles
<dlozarie> Dr_Willis_, yeah, slows down page loads, annoying, usually useless.
<Nine76> how do I get grub to install to the mbr of my sata drive?
<DistroJockey> tomasko, well, then hosts is easier for noobs
<ubuntu9732841> wheres that ubuto bot?
<ubuntu9732841> he knows links
<tomasko> DistroJockey: ufw was created by ubuntu developers to make the interface to iptables easier
<tomasko> DistroJockey: it's as simple as man ufw
<dlozarie> Dr_Willis_, you mean the in-text ads? Yes they're normally double-underlined but I put an extra line of code on my Kontera code so that they become single-underline. :)
<DistroJockey> tomasko, I realise this
<Dr_Willis_> dlozarie,  i just remove the useless things totally.. Like i need to see an ad for ford.com when i mouse over the word 'car' :)
<ubuntu9732841> gimme some links on how to recover deleted files, please help!
<Dr_Willis_> !undelegte
<ubottu> Factoid undelegte not found
<Dr_Willis_> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<Ad84> when i load up yahoo pool firefox closes,any suggestions?
<Dr_Willis_> ubuntu9732841,  good LUCK with getting anything undeleted.
<ubuntu9732841> thanks ubottu
<Ad84> java conflict?
<|414TooLong|> !intel
<ubottu> Factoid intel not found
<ubuntu9732841> thanks dr ruth
<|414TooLong|> >:(
<Hermes> Does anyone use XVidCap?
<Nine76> I just installed ubuntu to /dev/sdc3 and grub wont boot off of it can someone help me please?
<dlozarie> Is anyone having that Gmail problem in FF wherein when you close a Gmail tab all open Firefox windows close?
<tomasko> Hermes: used it in the past, yes. why?
<Hermes> tomasko, often when I record with it, I can't stop recording
<tomasko> Hermes: on non-dedicated graphics cards, prepare for major lag for anything longer than a few seconds
<Hermes> The button won't respond to clicks
<Hermes> Oh I see
<Jewfro> Nine76, man grub-install - and read through it
<xbj9000> bedtime for me
<Eyeful_reader> thx
<Nine76> JewFro: I tried the grub setup and it wouldn't find anything
<dlozarie> ﻿Is anyone having that Gmail problem in FF wherein when you close a Gmail tab all open Firefox windows close?
<xbj9000> I don't use gmail
<xbj9000> I use Swiftdove
<ubuntu9732841> ok heres the kiker folks
<Nine76> for some reason ubuntu installs it on the boot loader of my ide drive and not the sata
<tomasko> dlozarie: no
<xbj9000> and Swiftweasel also
<ubuntu9732841> how do i mount a wubi install
<dlozarie> Swiftdove, eh?
<Nine76> mbr i mean
<ubuntu9732841> to run data recovery tools on it
<ubuntu9732841> booyakasha!
<xbj9000> swiftdove is an optimized thunderbird
<dlozarie> oh. well, I'm not really a fan of desktop mail clients, prefer cloud computing. :)
<xbj9000> http://swiftweasel.tuxfamily.org/
<tomasko> xbj9000: do you have some sort of email account with a hoster (free or otherwise), or do you run your own mta?
<xbj9000> I just have a comcast email and a couple others, nothing I run
<tomasko> is there a way to send out larger packets on an already established tcp connection?
<tomasko> my feeling is that if i increase the size of the packets, the total number of packets transmitted will decrease, and the associated overhead costs will drop
<xbj9000> no idea
<Nine76> can someone help me get grub going?
<xbj9000> I have to get some sleep lol, the gun show is tomorrow
<Dr_Willis_> Nine76,   You could set the pc to boot off the ide drive.
<tomasko> sounds explosive. enjoy. i'm turning in as well. good night
<Nine76> dr_willis: I tried that but it say grub loading then error 22
<xbj9000> oh sata problem, you have to change the hd(0,0) part in menu.lst but I forget how
<xbj9000> it gives it the wrong numbers
<xbj9000> so look into that, and goodnight all   :)
<Paulao>  i just read at the internet, that when you are going to install a program in linux, you have to compile, using make and make install.... since the programs are made in a wide range of programming languages, make and make install compiles programs in any language ?
<Nine76> that and it installs to the ide instead
<Dr_Willis_> Nine76,  yea like xbj9000  says. grub numbers the drives differently,. and starts at 0. It pays to read the grub homepage/docs and learn the ins and outs of grub. It can be a bit annoying at changing the menu.lst from a live cd till you get it right.
<Nine76> will i still have to boot off the ide?
<Dr_Willis_> Nine76,  you can edit the grub boot lines from the grub menus with the 'e' key or use the grub shell to explore and see what drives and files grub is seeing where.
<Chrysalis> can i have cli show hidden files instead of having to type ls -a every time?
<Dr_Willis_> Nine76,   You could use the setup command from the shell to put grub on the other hd;s
<Nine76> let me load the live cd
<DistroJockey> Paulao, if you get source code, yes. But Ubuntu has many programs you can install using the package managers
<Dr_Willis_> Chrysalis,  alias ll='ls -al'
<Dr_Willis_> Chrysalis,  then use ll. :)
<dlozarie> hmm. greasemonkey can't be the culprit, since even with greasemonkey disabled, Ff still crashes.
<Dr_Willis_> Chrysalis,  you could do  alias ls='ls -a' but that can cause confusion  at times.
<scoobster3> Hey all im newbie , can sum1 mail me linux cms library plz
<Chrysalis> Dr_Willis: cool
<Dr_Willis_> !find cms
<ubottu> Found: liblcms1, liblcms1-dev, gforge-plugin-scmsvn, liblcms-utils, libroxen-ecms (and 2 others)
<scoobster3> opps cmd library lol
<scoobster3> tc1111@bigpond.com
<Dr_Willis_> scoobster3,  that makes no sence at all then... :)
<Dr_Willis_> scoobster3,  what are you wanting exactly?
<scoobster3> need list of commands for terminal in linux
<DistroJockey> scoobster3, http://www.oreillynet.com/linux/cmd/
<scoobster3> i think thats correct term lol
<scoobster3> cool tnx ill check out
<DistroJockey> np
<Dr_Willis_> scoobster3,   hit tab key like 3 times to see a list of all installed binaries
<Dr_Willis_> scoobster3,  as for a shell referance to all the commands, theres dozens of shell tutorial sites.
<Dr_Willis_> !shell | scoobster3
<ronin12345> can you change totem to use x11 rather than glx?
<ubottu> scoobster3: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Dasmoover> hey can anyone help me with my gui? xclient ession doesn't boot anything I can only get gui is with failsafe gnome.
<Chrysalis> !shell
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Nine76> dr_willis_: ok i'm at grub> I can't figure out how to see what it see's the hard drives as
<socr> eeepc, log in problem. I did something to /etc/pamd./gdm, to get rid of this keyring password problem everyone is having. I have this as gdm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22070/ and now, at login, i get "authentication failed" and cannot log in anymore. suggestions ?
<Dr_Willis_> Nine76,  start with 'help' command.
<Nine76> dr_willis_: I did which command does that lol
<conb123> hi im having some trouble installing a program it was only avalible in source code format so i had to compile install it. Here is the contents of what i can tell from the errors is the offending file http://rafb.net/p/3ZgHYb54.html and here are the errors recieved when compiling http://rafb.net/p/RmWfCg51.html. Im fairly new to linux so sorry if this problem is really stupid
<Dr_Willis_> Nine76,  i always have to go back to the grub homepage and review the docs for grub to rember the details. it has some sort of filename completion feature as well
<Dr_Willis_> Nine76,  theres like a find command, or locate command.
<dlozarie> how does one go about installing libflashsupport?
<Nine76> dr_willis_: find filename but I want to find hard drives
<Dr_Willis_> Nine76,  and you can do things like  setup <TAB> and it will list the drives/partitions
<Dr_Willis_> Nine76,  you want to look for the file ON the hard drive. to see how its nameing them
<Nine76> dr_willis_: tab just made a space
<conb123> dlozarie: go into accesories, terminal and type sudo apt-get install libflashsupport
<Dr_Willis_>  you are not using a command that has completion, or wrong command perhaps.
<Nine76> dr_willis_: I don't know and filename
<Dr_Willis_> Nine76,  look for menu.lst :)
<Nine76> dr_willis_: i typed setup and hit tab liek u said nothing
<Dr_Willis_> Nine76,  setup installs grub to a specific hd.
<Nine76> yeah but i need to install grub to mbr of the right drive
<dlozarie> conb123, kthx.
<Dr_Willis_> setup ( TAB
<Dr_Willis_> Nine76,  You could install it to all them. :) thats overkill....
<Nine76> ok i have hd0 hd1 hd2
<starbucks> Hello
<starbucks> Guys do any of you know some good sites for emerald skins and nice crisp background pictures please?
<Sa[i]nT> oooo me me me me
<starbucks> I heard of one a while ago gnome something but I can't remeber the actual website ;(
<Nine76> dr_willis_: how do i know which one is the sata?
<Sa[i]nT> http://www.gnome-look.org/
<starbucks> nice one thats the one thankyou!
<dlozarie> starbucks, I suggest you try the OS X skin. ;)
<conb123> hi im having some trouble installing a program it was only avalible in source code format so i had to compile install it. Here is the contents of what i can tell from the errors is the offending file http://rafb.net/p/3ZgHYb54.html and here are the errors recieved when compiling http://rafb.net/p/RmWfCg51.html. Im fairly new to linux so sorry if this problem is really stupid
<Sa[i]nT> Mac for the eweth.
<starbucks> dlozarie: Hehe howcome?
<dlozarie> just found it pretty cool, lol. :D
<samphippen> when i booted this morning i got a resolution my monitor cannot use, so i did an x fix and now the highest resolution i can use is 800*600 on a 1280*1024 screen, my graphics card is an nvidia 7600gt
<Dr_Willis_> Nine76,  no idea.  thats why i was saying look for the menu.lst file
<Nine76> dr_willis_: find didn't find it heh
<Dr_Willis_> Nine76,  i always look for a file on the hd i want
<samphippen> can anyone help me?
<starbucks> dlozarie: Also I can't even get the nice cube feature working yet and im asking on the compiz IRC but to no avail...don't suppose any of you here know how to get cube working do you please?
<Eyeful_reader> http://pastebin.ca/1052858 from http://chatshack.net/34rth
<Kitu> fucking #ubuntu-fr (#gcu) operators of my ass
<Eyeful_reader> the java output
<dlozarie> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dr_Willis_> Nine76,  http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html   is worth reading some on how to find files and so forth. grub has some  amazing features that are easy to overlook
<gordonjcp> conb123: what are you trying to build?
<gordonjcp> !language | dlozarie
<ubottu> dlozarie: please see above
<conb123> gordonjcp: a nes emulator called tuxnes
<gordonjcp> conb123: can you paste the url?
<Dr_Willis_> Nine76,  try -->   find /boot/grub/stage1
<conb123> yes this is what im trying to compile http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/tuxnes/tuxnes-0.75.tar.gz
<dlozarie> well, I did install something called "Advanced Desktop Effects Settings"?
<dlozarie> The cube thingy option was there.
<Nine76> ok im looking at menu.lst
<Nine76> ill try that tho
<gordonjcp> dlozarie: I find the "!ohmy" bot command really really funny, because it sounds like a spectacularly rude word in my local language ;-)
<Dr_Willis_> Nine76,  its possible the way menu.lst numbered the drives. is incorrect. vs how grub sees them.
<Nine76> dr_willis_: hd2,2
<gordonjcp> conb123: give me a sec and I'll try and duplicate the problem
<Dr_Willis_> Nine76,  some times depending on what hd is booted. the others move around.
<Nine76> dr_willis_: find /boot/grub/stage1 says hd2,2
<samphippen> when i booted this morning i got a resolution my monitor cannot use, so i did an x fix and now the highest resolution i can use is 800*600 on a 1280*1024 screen, my graphics card is an nvidia 7600gt can anyone help me fix x?
<Sa[i]nT> Imma have to get back into wallpaper making. Cuz these sucketh.
<Hermes> Hermes' back
<gordonjcp> conb123: actually, doing a quick google for tuxnes, it looks like it hasn't been updated in seven years...
<dlozarie> gordonjcp, and what language myt that be? lol
<gordonjcp> dlozarie: Gaelic
<dlozarie> ah, I see..lol
<Hermes> If any of the people who helped me a few hours ago are here, I've resolved the problem.
<Sa[i]nT> is tuxnes, a NES emulator by chance?
<gordonjcp> dlozarie: one of life's little ironies...
<DistroJockey> !yay | Hermes
<ubottu> Hermes: Glad you made it! :-)
<gordonjcp> conb123: isn't there a nes emulator in the repos?
<dlozarie> gordonjcp, yes, yes it is! lol
<conb123> gordonjcp: oh right well ill try another nes emu is there any you reccomend
<Hermes> Apparenly, Ubuntu 8.04 doesnt have .bash_profile or .bash_login, but I can use .profile
<starbucks> anyone here know how to get the compiz cube to work please? I have it enabled already and have set horizontal to 4...
<dlozarie> ooo, ooo, lemme try it out:
<Hermes> Yeah thanks
<Sa[i]nT> Ohh I got one.
<dlozarie> !yay | Hermes
<DistroJockey> Hermes, ahh :)
<Sa[i]nT> Lemme find the name, works great.
<conb123> gordonjcp: yes there is but it emulates in a tiny window
<Kitu> please, where find freenode rules ?
<dlozarie> doh! wtheck?
<Hermes> yep
<dlozarie> hmmm..
<dlozarie> !yay | Kitu
<ubottu> Kitu: Glad you made it! :-)
<Kitu> ?
<gordonjcp> conb123: hm
<dlozarie> whoa!
<gordonjcp> conb123: which one is that?
<Mr_Rabies2> aha i think i figured out my issue
<Sa[i]nT> iNES36-Linux-Ubuntu-bin
<conb123> starbucks: that should be it just press ctrl, alt and click to spin it around
<Kitu> what is glad ?
<Mr_Rabies2> ubuntu was installing system updates DURING the OS install, which was breaking networking
<Sa[i]nT> That should clue ya in.
<dlozarie> do any of you guys use custom themes? if so, which ones?
<conb123> gordonjcp: i think its called nestra
<Kitu> dlozarie, what is glad ?
<Nine76> ok idk what to do all I want is it to boot off the right drive and work
<Sa[i]nT> I use Vision Black for Emerald.
<dlozarie> oh, that was just the ubottu bot being happy because you're in the channel. :)
<starbucks> yey I got it thanks guys...I needed to enable rotate cube! :P
<Kitu> Sa[i]nT, are u french ?
<alakdan> hi, how do you find out which package a file belongs to?
<samphippen> when i booted this morning i got a resolution my monitor cannot use, so i did an x fix and now the highest resolution i can use is 800*600 on a 1280*1024 screen, my graphics card is an nvidia 7600gt can anyone help me fix x?
<dlozarie> starbucks, yes. yes you did. hehe. congrats!
<Dr_Willis_> Yes - the cube is critical for proper ubuntu ussage. :)
<Sa[i]nT> Kitu, Nope, I am not.
<starbucks> dlozarie: Hehe :P
<error404notfound> how can I check if the following are installed: a web server, a ftp server, ssh server, imap, pop3, smtp?
<Kitu> Sa[i]nT, "saint" = san
<Nine76> i'm about to give up on ubuntu
<DistroJockey> dlozarie, Darklooks + Jungle or Oxygen
<Dr_Willis_> error404notfound,  they are not on a normal ubuntu install
<Dr_Willis_> Nine76,  it pays to learn grub if you want to use linux.
<dlozarie> DistroJockey, gnome-look.org right?
<Nine76> well grub is the default install
<error404notfound> Dr_Willisy_: yes, that's correct...
<Sa[i]nT> Kitu, Saint means alot of things.
<DistroJockey> dlozarie, yep
<Mr_Rabies2> samphippen: from my experience it's gonna require messing with xorg.conf, but someone else may have a better option, i'm still a newbie at this :(
<dlozarie> okay checking it out. :)
<Nine76> u would think the setup work install it to the same drive i installed ubuntu to
<DistroJockey> dlozarie, Darklooks is in  gnome-themes-extra
<Dr_Willis_> Nine76,  often the use of ide and sata drives confuses things..  and the fact you booted from a live cd, and not a hd. can confuse things. I had similer issues with my sata/ide system
<Nine76> so what do I do?
<Dr_Willis_> Nine76,  what i did the 2nd time was unplugged one of the hd's when i installed. :)
<Hermes> Do any of you use Windows?
<error404notfound> Dr_Willis_: but doesn't address my question... I wanna check if they are installed on a remote system or not... Plus its not necessary that they would be running... then its not necessary that web server is always apache, so doing dpkg -l | grep apache won't work :P
<Dr_Willis_> Nine76,  or learn how grub works and fix it.
<Nine76> can i unplug the other drives and install then plug them back in?
<Nine76> or will that screw up the numbers
<Dr_Willis_> Nine76,  thats how i did it. :)
<Nine76> ok i was thinking it wouldn't work
<Dr_Willis_> Nine76,  its possible.. but its hard to tell.
<Dr_Willis_> Nine76,  or install grub to every hd. and fix the menu.lst to have the proper hd2,2 type numbers for the location of linux
<adred> hi, will it do any harm if i delete the "trash" folder and make a new one again? cos there are files in it right that i am not able to remove. maybe there's a bug or something...
<Dr_Willis_> Nine76,  grub is FUN! :)
<Nine76> well its seeing my sata as sdc and my ide as sda and sdb
<conb123> damn how hard can it be to play super mario bros on linux does anyone know of any decent nes emus
<Nine76> menu.lst has hd2,2
<Sa[i]nT> http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t74/Saint_Belmont/myscreenshot.png
<Sa[i]nT> Best emerald theme.
<Sa[i]nT> lol.
<soum91> exit
<Dr_Willis_> Nine76,  so you have 3 hard drives total.. be CAREFULL durung install that you do not get some of the sd#'s mixxed up and reformat the wrong drive.
<soum91> quit
<Nine76> i don't
<Dr_Willis_> Nine76,  i accidently formated/intalled to the wrogn hd.. once. ;)
<Nine76> the sata is sdc
<starbucks> Guys howcome I can't set my reslution to higher on ubuntu? When on vista I can set it to 1280*1024 please
<Nine76> although i loaded the sabayon install and it was sda
<Dr_Willis_> Nine76,  if you boot off the sata it may become 'sda' from what ive seen on some machines
<Dr_Willis_> Nine76,  if you boot off an ide drive.. IT may become sda
<Nine76> i tried booting from ide
<BonezAU> Hai
<Dr_Willis_> Nine76,  and yes.. this has caused much confusion to me in the past.
<Nine76> grub didn't load right said error 22
<Dr_Willis_> Nine76,  and what does error 22 mean?
<mrynit> cd /; ls -R takes up alot of cpu
<Nine76> idk i'm jsut trying to install somethign someone told me was easy
<rainabba> Compiz fans, please check this out and be sure to vote: http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=8856
<AnAnt> Hello, isn't there a vncserver on Hardy ?
<Dr_Willis_> Nine76,  from the grub docs --> 22 : No such partition
<Dr_Willis_>     This error is returned if a partition is requested in the device part of a device- or full file name which isn't on the
<unop> starbucks, you might need to see if you can get better drivers for your graphics card
<Dr_Willis_> Nine76,  that tells me that grub was looking on the wrong hd for the files.. ie not hd(2,2)
<andycan> How to build so that it downloads all the dependences itself?
<AnAnt> there used to be a package called vncserver on Gutsy
<dlozarie> starbucks, do you have that effect where the windows become springy/jiggly?
<DistroJockey> dlozarie, here's a screenshot of mine:  http://i28.tinypic.com/1pv6o3.png
<unop> andycan, run something like.  sudo apt-get build-dep packagename   first .. then do the build process
<Nine76> Dr_Willis_: but i did find and it says hd2,2
<Dr_Willis_> Nine76,  and what does menu.lst have grub looking for? is it hd2,2? or someplace else?
<Nine76> Dr_Willis_: hd2,2
<Dasmoover> ﻿hey can anyone help me with my gui? xclient ession doesn't boot anything I can only get gui is with failsafe gnome.
<samphippen> Dasmoover, what graphics card do you have?
<Dr_Willis_> Nine76,  ive edited the menu.lst befor and cloned an entry so it had hd1,2 and hd2,2 and hd0,2 in the past. :) and tried them all
<gordonjcp> conb123: I've got that thing to compile, whether it works or not is another story
<Dr_Willis_> Nine76,  i would be wondering if you booted from that hd. if it did not infact need hd0,2 instead of 2.2
<andycan> How to build so that it downloads all the dependences itself?
<Dr_Willis_> Nine76,  you could edit the boot lines from grub and change the #;s and try the other ones
<Nine76> hmm
<unop> andycan, did you read what i said to you?
<dlozarie> DistroJockey, nice! what theme is this? Jungle?
<Nine76> grub doesn't load tho
<Nine76> i need to install it to the sata
<DistroJockey> dlozarie, Darklooks with Jungle Green and a background I found somewhere
<conb123>  gordonjcp: oh i gave up im trying out some other ones
<andycan> unop: sorry
<TheHodge> Good morning all, im running a network with windows, mac and ubuntu, i've got ubuntu server installed and want my .local addresses to route to it... i've set up ubuntu to resolve myproject.local and it works on the local machine, however the other OS's don't see it, i've manaully added it to the hosts in windows with the correct IP address, am I missing a step?
<Nine76> Dr_Willis_: oh when i load from ide grub menu doesn't even load
<Nine76> gives error 22 before the menu even loads
<gordonjcp> conb123: so far if you comment out the "perror" lines and replace them with "printf("some message\n");" it compiles
<rainabba> TheHodge: Are the other machines using DNS running on your ubuntu box (where .local is defined) ?
<unop> TheHodge, you'll need to setup a DNS server so that it resolves the .local domain properly
<sudobash> something strange is going on... I took all day de-fragging and consolidating free space on my ntfs partition so I didnt loose any data and the partition resizing would work... So I also did a ChkDsk /R /F so everything would go smooth... everything did... partition resized correctly and is working perfect (8.04 alt cd), even got the Eyecandy working after only 5 minutes after doing all upgrades first.... the installation can see t
<sudobash> he XP partition which was resized to 99GB and gave the rest to ubuntu... only like 70 out of the 99 is full on the ntfs... what is strange is that this driver is a 160 GB I JUST LOOKED THE DRIVE ITSELF BECAUSE I DIDNT BELIVE IT..... Ubuntu is saying that I have a 200GB HD when XP said 149...
<TheHodge> rainabba: theres nothing else running dns
<sudobash> 160 grows to 200?
<TheHodge> unop i've had a look at the manual but I can only find information with DNS + Bind
<sudobash> wtf?
<rainabba> TheHodge: Didn't catch the "hosts" bit first read. This is one LAN right?
<TheHodge> nothing for network traffic
<TheHodge> yeah
<andycan> unop: your syntax just checks for dependencies?
<Nine76> Dr_Willis_: oh when i load from ide grub menu doesn't even load
<Nine76> Dr_Willis_: gives error 22 before the menu even loads
<sudobash> it has to be a partitioner error right?
<starbucks> dlozarie: Yes I have the wobble effect on why?
<sudobash> a driver cant just grow like that because it is in good health and 0 fragments
<sudobash> drive*
<dlozarie> starbucks, looks fun eh? LOL
<rainabba> TheHodge: On the Windows machine, run "nslookup" and type your hostname. See if it resolves there. Then make sure you can ping the IP. THEN try to ping by hostname. Tell us which fails.
<Dr__willis__> Nine76, sounds like the drives are getting reordered around big time.
<Nine76> Dr_Willis_: yes it does
<samphippen> guys, i'm not getting my full resolution in hardy heron, i'm only getting 800*600 on a 1280*1024 screen, my graphics card is an nvidia 7600gt can somone help please?
<starbucks> dlozarie: Yeah lol...but I can't change my resolution now :(
<dlozarie> I also love how the cube looks when you drag a window to the right/left of one desktop. LOL
<Eyeful_reader> http://pastebin.ca/1052858 from http://chatshack.net/34rth anyone please ?
<dlozarie> starbucks, what? why?
<unop> TheHodge, DNS is needed to get clients to resolve hosts in the .local domain right .. you can do it with the hosts file but it's problematic if you decide to change ip addresses or hostnames .. bind is the way to go
<starbucks> dlozarie: I don't know its just been like that ever since I enabled compiz
<LordFlashy> I'm getting crazy flickering in opengl games, someone told me earlier to change ccsm and it seemed to work but now I've rebooted, it's back. is there some way to permanantly turn that junk off?
<TheHodge> nslookup brings back Can't find server name for address 192.168.1.4: No response from server
<unop> andycan, no, it installs the libraries/dependencies needed to build your package from source
<TheHodge> I can ping the ip
<dlozarie> starbucks, hmm, weird... don't have knowledge bwt compiz tho, so I'm afraid I can't help you w/ that.
<unop> TheHodge, Is that server (192.168.1.4) setup to deal with the .local domain?
<TheHodge> yep
<TheHodge> and it resolves on the local machine
<Sa[i]nT> AFK for a while, futurama's on.
<starbucks> dlozarie: Well I don't know if it 100% is compiz though...I just don't understand why I can no longer get the higher resolutions I used to get...
<Jordan_U> Can bluray video be losslessly transcoded to h.264?
<samphippen> guys, i'm not getting my full resolution in hardy heron, i'm only getting 800*600 on a 1280*1024 screen, my graphics card is an nvidia 7600gt can somone help please?
<Nine76> Dr_Willis_: ok i'm unplugging them
<sudobash> if a HDD says it grows from 160 to 200 GB then it is a partitioner error right?
<andycan> unop: It just told me that: "E: Build-dependencies for pidgin could not be satisfied."
<unop> TheHodge, thats not the same thing, you'll need to configure it to load the .local zone file and perhaps also get DHCP to map ip addresses to hostnames and vice-versa in the .local domain
<unop> andycan, i have to go now .. get someone to review the complete output you have there
<Nine76> Dr_Willis_: ok now how do I install grub to the mbr now that i just have the one drive?
<rainabba> TheHodge: If someone else hasn't already said, .local domain in Linux can be a problem if avhi (or a service by a similar name) is running. I had to kill that service on my install so that unbuntu would play nice with my Windows domain.
<kate_mins> Hello , I need help please , i would like to kill process from php , i created script with this line : exec("kill `ps axuf | grep socket_server |head -1 | awk '{ print $2 }'`"); when i run the script from the terminal (php script.php) its working fine , but its not working from the apache server ?
<conb123> gordonjcp: ok thanks but i have a new problem im trying a new emu but it says its not there what could be causing this http://i27.tinypic.com/10ylxys.jpg
<andrea> st
<andycan> why doesnt sudo apt-get build-dep program doesnt work? Just gives me that build dependecies could not be satisfied
<sudobash> no one believes me... but I'm serious...
<Jordan_U> kate_mins, Is there some reason you are not using pkill ?
<neyroh> hey @ all
<dlozarie> DistroJockey, that gnome-themes-extra you mentioned earlier, how do I get that?
<TheHodge> rainabba thanks
 * delcoyote hi
<Raptore_> hi neyroh
<StvRndy> hi..
<Jordan_U> kate_mins, ps may give different output if it sees that stdin is coming from an interactive terminal ( though I would not expect it too )
<TheHodge> im just trying to look for something that will walk me through it a bit more step by step so I know what im doing :)
<andycan> why doesnt sudo apt-get build-dep program doesnt work? Just gives me that build dependecies could not be satisfied
<Jordan_U> kate_mins, Does "pkill socket_server" work?
<DistroJockey> dlozarie, sudo apt-get install gnome-themes-extras
<Morrowyn> hello
<dlozarie> DistroJockey, ah so that was what was missing-- "install". lol. kthx distrojockey!
<kate_mins> Jordan_U: yes , i will try to add this command to my php script & check if its works from apache
<DistroJockey> dlozarie, sorry, forgot the s on extra on my first
<Nine76> Dr_Willis_: ok so when i type setup (tab it puts in hd0, which partition do I want i'm assuming the linux one?
<conb123> hi does anybody know why this is happening http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t74/Saint_Belmont/myscreenshot.png
<Morrowyn> i have installed a raid1 (promise tx2000), now i have two devices /dev/sdb and /dev/sdc, however it should be a raid1, how can i find out what the raid1 device is?
<conb123> oops wrong one sorry
<DistroJockey> dlozarie, you will need to patch Darklooks slightly though
<gordonjcp> conb123: weird
<conb123> sorry
<zelrikriando> my computer stopped by itself Oo
<dlozarie> DistroJockey, okay. :D
<zelrikriando> I didnt do anything
<gordonjcp> conb123: is it possible that the fwnes file in your directory there is really a script, with a path to something that doesn't exist?
<dlozarie> zelrikriando, 'puters do that. ;)
<conb123> hi does anybody know why this is happening http://i27.tinypic.com/10ylxys.jpg
<zelrikriando> dlozarie, it s ubuntu's fault
<kate_mins> Jordan_U: not working :( , when i run the script from the command line (php script.php) its working , but when i run the script from the browser (using apache server) its not working, its seems that there is no user rights to the apache to use kill or pkill commands ?
<conb123> gordonjcp: yes it could be ill check it out
<Jordan_U> kate_mins, It may have rights to use the commands but no rights to kill that process
<dlozarie> zelrikriando, orly? specifically, how?
<kate_mins> Jordan_U: how i can solve this problem ?
<zelrikriando> dlozarie, it just shutted down...
<dlozarie> zelrikriando, uh-huh. and how can you tell Ubuntu is at fault? :)
<zelrikriando> I was watching a video on internet...then my OS decided that it was time to sleep
<zelrikriando> dlozarie, my hardware works fine :p
<DistroJockey> dlozarie, you will need to edit  /usr/share/themes/Darklooks/gtk-2.0/gtkrc  and change  @tooltip_bg_color  and  @tooltip_fg_color  to    @tooltips_bg_color  and  @tooltips_fg_color
<Jordan_U> kate_mins, This is an interesting security issue and at this point you should be careful what you do because you could create a vulnerability that would extend the damage that can be done if your script is exploited
<Nine76> Dr_Willis_: ok wth windows is still starting up
<dlozarie> zelrikriando, lol and you're sure it's not some program in Ubuntu and not Ubuntu itself?
<ronin12345> I installed the newest version of flgrx but seems intall has some problems it seems that everything that uses glx will have a segmentation fault. The biggest problem this causes is video won't play. Anyone know how to fix this?
<dlozarie> DistroJockey, kthx.
<zelrikriando> dlozarie, which program?
<DistroJockey> dlozarie, you're welcome :)
<kate_mins> Jordan_U: its for local use :) (i am run the script on computer which not connected to the net - development computer)
<bartmon> Hey! How can i quickly concatenate multiple audio tracks into one long file?
<zelrikriando> dlozarie, I just had pidgin FF and xchat opened
<Nine76> ok i don't think ubuntu is going to run on my machine
<polter> any way to get nm-applet 0.7 installed on Hardy?
<Jordan_U> kate_mins, Ahh, then make a setuid script which is owned by a user which has rights to kill the process and contains only "#!/bin/sh <newline> pkill socket_server"
<ronin12345> Does using Envy ever fix problems with Fglrx?
<dlozarie> zelrikriando, hmm. has this ubuntu crash happened more than once? or, can you replicate the shutdown?
<poisonkiller> how can i use "cd" command in terminal, if the folder name has a spacebar in it?
<tillux> bartmon: try importing the tracks in audacity
<zelrikriando> dlozarie, first time
<dlozarie> zelrikriando, and it hasn't happened again since?
<tillux> poisonkiller: either cd "/a b/c d/e f" or with \ in it
<dlozarie> DistroJockey, ﻿/usr/share/ doesn't exist?
<Jordan_U> ronin12345, Yes, it sometimes does help because it usually installs a newer version that may have fixed the bug you are experiencing
<tillux> like... cd /a \b/c \d/
<dlozarie> DistroJockey, scratch that. found it. :)
<DistroJockey> dlozarie, good :)
<bartmon> tillux: Thanks, I've done so already. Now I just don't know how to make tem consecutive and not parallel
<tillux> poisonkiller: or, the easiest way, just start writing the directory name, then hit TAB to complete it ;)
<poisonkiller> tillux: thanks, that did the trick
<dlozarie> DistroJockey, uhm "You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again." ?
<tillux> bartmon: use the ... i don't know what it's called in english... something like time-shifting-tool ;D
<wormeater> hi guys...
<wormeater> how can i skin my ubuntu?
<DistroJockey> dlozarie, yeah, you will need to edit it with sudo
<wormeater> or put a theme in it?
<tillux> bartmon: it is located in the toolbar next to the record button
<DistroJockey> dlozarie, make a copy first just incase
<andycan> why doesnt sudo apt-get build-dep program doesnt work? Just gives me that build dependecies could not be satisfied!!!!!!
<andycan> This is making me crazy!
<tillux> bartmon: that one, that looks like a resize-cursor
<dlozarie> DistroJockey, okay.
<dlozarie> how do I edit it with sudo?
<tillux> andycan: funny ^^. well, did you already do apt-get build-essential ?
<DistroJockey> dlozarie,  gksudo gedit /usr/share  etc
<Jordan_U> kate_mins, Actually scratch that, I forgot that shell scripts cannot be setuid :)
<Starnestommy> andycan: you might need to manually resolve dependencies
<DistroJockey> dlozarie, via alt+f2
<dlozarie> DistroJockey, oh..okay thanks. :D
<DistroJockey> dlozarie, no problem :)
<bartmon> tillux: thanks, that seems to work! :)
<dlozarie> hmmm, weird... I ran sudo edit usr/share/themes/Darklooks/gtk-2.0/gtkrc in terminal and it says no write permission
<DistroJockey> dlozarie, use  alt+f2  and gksudo gedit
<DistroJockey> dlozarie, and /usr
<tillux> dlozarie: what do you want to do?
<andycan> Starnestommy: I have to manually run .configure until i get all dependencies? Also it doesnt tell the exact package name to get
<DistroJockey> tillux, we just fixing Darklooks bug
 * afallenhope cleans the wax out of his ears so he can hear the faint strains of “Friends Don't Let Friends Dial” by Plain White T's from Every Second Counts «amarok_xchat - 1.4»
<afallenhope> oops sorry
<zelrikriando> dlozarie, no
<Starnestommy> andycan: just tell me what it says it needs and I'll try to figure out which package is needed
<zelrikriando> dlozarie, I am suspecting the flash video I was watching...not sure
<Jordan_U> kate_mins, You could create a simple c program that does system("pkill socket_server") and make that setuid there is probably a simpler way someone more knowledgeable can give but that should work
<bartmon> tillux: Ugh, I have like 60 tracks to do this with. Is there any tool which does this timeshifting automatically?
<andycan> Starnestommy: No thats ok. IT needs glib but its a hell to find it in synaptic because the search results gives me over 100 results
<Starnestommy> andycan: it probably wants libglib2.0-dev
<StvRndy> test
<kate_mins> Jordan_U: thanks , i got it to work
<kate_mins> :)
<Jordan_U> kate_mins, How out of curiosity?
<andycan> Starnestommy: isnt there a command for .configure or make that will check the dependencies and install them?
<dlozarie> DistroJockey, gksudo edit usr/share/themes/Darklooks/gtk-2.0/gtkrc, still can't save.
<DistroJockey> dlozarie, you need a / infront of usr
<Starnestommy> andycan: apt-get build-dep <packagename> should do it, but if it doesn't you'll need to manually install dependencies
<DistroJockey> dlozarie, and I would use gedit instead of edit
<dlozarie> DistroJockey, oh. okay, tnx. :D
<kate_mins> Jordan_U: BRB
<DistroJockey> dlozarie, np
<Jordan_U> andycan, You can look at the files which the configure script asks for and find the package which contains them with apt-file
<dlozarie> DistroJockey, sorry to be bugging ya, but still can't save man. :(
<DistroJockey> dlozarie, ok, sec
<zelrikriando> hey how can I fix the [fail] that I get when I boot
<Starnestommy> zelrikriando: what else does it say with that [fail]?
<zelrikriando> Starnestommy, I cannot write things down fast
<anipy> we have an ubuntu server (192.168.1.10) and i use a notebook to access this server (192.168.1.120) if in the office, SSH and remote login in XDMP. out of office i use VPN (which works), but i can't access the remote features of the server any more. maybe because over VPN the notebook has a 192.168.100.5 address? what do i have to change on the server? something in /etc/host.allowed?
<Simon_S> HI, does anybody have the rt2500 wlan chip running with xen??
<DistroJockey> dlozarie, gksudo gedit /usr/share/themes/Darklooks/gtk-2.0/gtkrc     askes for a password and lets me save it
<Starnestommy> zelrikriando: try pressing ctrl+alt+F1 to look at the system console, then use ctrl+alf+F7 to go back to the desktop
<dlozarie> DistroJockey, okay Imma try it.
<tillux> humm. the guys over there at #winehq are not really helpful...I just want to apply the patches from http://repo.or.cz/w/wine/hacks.git to the wine source and build it... "read man patch". funny
<jvm> hi. maybe someone can give me a little hint: i've two hard disks, one with a windows mbr and one with a grub mbr. both work, if i chose them as default boot device in my bios. now i want to configure grub to load my windows system, on the other hard disk. hd0 is the linux hard disk, hd1 has to be the windows hard disk (i figured, since, in my linux system, sda5 is my linux partition, and sdb1 is win). i added the following entries to my menu.lst: t
<jvm> itle Win, rootnoverify (hd1, 0), makeactive, chainloader +1. it does not work. grub tells me "Starting up." if i chose the windows entry, but then nothing happens. what am i doing wrong?
<zelrikriando> Starnestommy, then??
<Starnestommy> zelrikriando: look for any messages in the system console that have [fail] in them
<dlozarie> DistroJockey, it works! apparently I'd only typed in sudo and not gksudo. thanks for the time. now, to apply the theme...
<DistroJockey> dlozarie, :)
<zelrikriando> Starnestommy, how
<Paulao> when i go to System, Add/remove.. im actually opening wich program ? synaptic ?
<Starnestommy> zelrikriando: ctrl+alt+f1
<zelrikriando> Starnestommy, then?
<Starnestommy> zelrikriando: or try looking through the output of dmesg
<zelrikriando> Oo
<Harde> I need help with my conky
<tillux> Paulao: /usr/bin/gnome-app-install
<Harde> When I try to add conky weather to my conky, I get sort of streched window
<Harde> What could be wrong
<the_eraser> hi what's the difference b/w /mnt and /media ??
<dlozarie> DistroJockey, halp again! lol sorry for being so annoyin so I go to appearance and then install but it says index.theme aint a valid theme.
<Starnestommy> the_eraser: /media is automatically managed, but /mnt isn't
<the_eraser> Starnestommy: thx :)
<Paulao> when i go to System, Add/remove.. im actually opening wich program ? synaptic ?
<tillux> Paulao: yes and no... the program you are opening is /usr/bin/gnome-app-install
<Starnestommy> Paulao: it's not synaptic
<DistroJockey> dlozarie, what I did was install  gnome-themes-extras  then dragged and dropped the Jungle.tar.gz from where I downloaded it onto that window
<DistroJockey> dlozarie, after selecting Darklooks
<Paulao> tillux thanks... apt-get and aptitude they come from wich distro ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Paulao debian package managers
<tillux> Paulao: I don't know... debian?
<Starnestommy> Paulao: apt-get and aptitude originally came from debian, but ubuntu also has them because it is based on debian
<Paulao> Starnestommy i see.. what the difference between them ?
<starbucks> Hey guys im having a few problems with my Ubuntu. I can't set destop backgrounds from the internet for some reason...also I cannot change my resolution. Please help..thanks
<Starnestommy> Paulao: aptitude is a bit bigger, but it has an interactive console-based interface, has some extra functions, and is better at resolving conflicts
<Jack_Sparrow> Paulao Aptitude will install recommends along with the actual package you are installing.  apt-get will not.. both track dependencies
<ronin12345> how do I completely uninstall the ati drivers so i can try and start again?
<Claw6> hello im new to ubuntu (xubuntu) or even linux and just want to say that if you are not a gamer it rocks =) thx for this OS
<mnemo> ronin12345: maybe you can "sudo apt-get remove" some package and then install it again? or maybe it's sufficient to just do "apt-get install --reinstall package_name" (i've not tested that with graphics drivers though, anything could happen ;> )
<SGBX7> Anyone have input on recovering two partitions that seem to have vanished into thin air? (well, at least as far as gparted is concerned)
<loz> hello
<tillux> Claw6: since "wine" is final (version 1.0), a lot of games can be run with linux, sometimes even faster than with windows ;)
<loz> anybody here on this fine sunday after noon?
<tillux> ronin12345: sudo apt-get purge drivername
<gordonjcp> lots of people here
<DistroJockey> dlozarie, any luck? btw: here's the clean background image - http://i30.tinypic.com/21bukhg.png
<gordonjcp> loz: and it's still morning
<Jack_Sparrow> SGBX7 does sudo fdisk -l   show them
<starbucks> tillux: Hey what is wine please and like what games are we talking here please?
<loz> depends which continent your on...
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<SGBX7> Jack_Sparrow: fdisk -l was having no effect
<Claw6> i know tilux but emulation is always a problem
<dlozarie> DistroJockey, nope, since I dloaded the gnome-themes-extras via terminal, I'm not sure I have a .tar.gz file.
<SGBX7> Jack_Sparrow: from the livecd
<starbucks> tillux: You could just have made my day if this means I can run the sims on linux! xD
<Claw6> on my eeepc 701 i cant even run starcraft (1998)
<loz> has anyone got a nvidia 8500 gt working on Ubuntu s latest distro?
<tillux> starbucks: WINE: Wine Is Not an Emulator ... is there a trigger for wine in here?
<Jack_Sparrow> SGBX7 you may need all generic ide option on command line
<loz> mine works in a fashion
<marvloge> i have 8600gt it works
<Claw6> starbucks you can run it =)
<marvloge> but i cant get my FN buttons to work
<DistroJockey> dlozarie, the extra themes should be fine and listed in the System - Preferences - Appearance area. Then you get the Jungle.tar.gz from www.gnome-looks.org
<Claw6> if you have the performance for emulation
<loz> marvolge: have you got the appearence tweaks on yours, ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !keys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<starbucks> claw6: really!?!
<starbucks> tillux: What do you mean by emulator?
<Jordan_U> loz, Have you tried System -> Administration -> Hardware drivers?
<starbucks> tillux: I have the games if thats what you mean
<SGBX7> Jack_Sparrow: Do you know of the command off-hand? (and how to boot the liveCD to it, for that matter)
<tillux> starbucks: appdb.winehq.org lists all applications tested with wine. platinum is the best rating, garbage the worst ;)
<tillux> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<loz> Jordan_U: yes, and my whole screen resolution is wrong, i have really large fonts problem when i use the pilot....
<dlozarie> oh, I found darklooks! man, it IS dark!
<starbucks> tillux: Alright thanks :)
<marvloge> some of them work like suspendToRam, but brightness is not changeable
<DistroJockey> dlozarie, once you have the Jungle.tar.gz , use Appearance to select Darklooks and then drag and drop the file in that window
<Jordan_U> loz, The pilot?
<marvloge> or WLAN on/off
<Jack_Sparrow> SGBX7 To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"  but in your case all_generic_ide  might be needed
<loz> Jordan_U: sorry i meen the fast graphic driver
<marvloge> when livecd asked me about language in the console i could change my brightness, but later it became impossible
<Jordan_U> loz, Are you getting full resolution but just really big fonts or are you getting a low resolution ( or both :) ?
<Claw6> !agave
<ubottu> Factoid agave not found
<starbucks> Guys do programs like daemon tools work with wine please so I don't always need to enter the CD when I change games please?
<Dr_Willis> starbucks,  not really. Game COpy protection can be a HUGE issue with Wine.
<Jack_Sparrow> starbucks /join #winehq for help with wine
<zelrikriando> Starnestommy, http://paste2.org/p/41609
<smmagic> starbucks, I know alcohol 120% works
<starbucks> alright thanks
<starbucks> whats alchohol?
<starbucks> other than the drink lol
<smmagic> google is your friend
<marvloge> somebody has a 8600gt with 100% working FN keys?
<Dr_Willis> marvloge,  you are saying your Video card - is affecting your Machines Function Keys on the keyboard?
<marvloge> i guess its because the nvidia driver, because nv works fine
<Dr_Willis> marvloge,  thats... weird.
<marvloge> especially the brightness control
<Dr_Willis> marvloge,  is this on a laptop?
<marvloge> yes, samsung r700
<loz> Jordan_U: when i first upgrading to 8.04, i had really small barely visable fonts with the default driver, so i then used some kind of magnifying tool that i downloaded, because i tried using the dpi fix, but to no avail, on firefox, i have used another dpi fix, so that the fonts are the right size, but i wanted to use the nice visual effects in the appearance section, hence using the graphic card accelerator driver, but then i get mas
<loz> sive fonts, and a very blury resolution, does this make any sense?
<Dr_Willis> marvloge,  be a interesting test to seeif  compiz on/off affects it. or a different window manager.
<Dr_Willis> marvloge,  thats a very very weird bug. I wonder if its not somthng  to do with the laptop memory/bios/irq/dma ect...
<marvloge> or maybe this is an acpi issue, but when i close my screen it turns to standby
<zelrikriando> http://paste2.org/p/41609
<boris> dialman: yep.
<boris> woops
<marvloge> so i guess acpi works
<boris> the sound is crappy, but it is resolved with setting ALSA PCM on front:0 to about three fourths (in Volume Control). however this only works until reboot. please help
<Jordan_U> loz, Sounds like you are not actually successfully using the accelerated nvidia driver, if your card is very new you may need a newer driver
<Dr_Willis> marvloge,  ive seen VERY weird things happen due to acpi/apci/ type issues
<marvloge> me too ;)
<loz> Jordan_U: any ideas, is this a new card, i bought this pc about 1 week ago
<ubuntu9732841> ﻿(05:53:06 AM) ubuntu9732841: hi guys
<ubuntu9732841> (05:53:14 AM) ubuntu9732841: i have magicrescue installed
<ubuntu9732841> (05:53:42 AM) ubuntu9732841: and i was wondering if anyone has the know-how to guide me through making a recipe to recover my data
<Paulao> marvloge what do you bought a 8600 gt
<Paulao> if you use linux ?
<loz> Jordan_U: i have googled this, and some people seem to have similar problems
<tillux> loz: I did have the same problems some time ago, too
<Jordan_U> loz, Do you know what model nvidia card you have?
<marvloge> its a samsung r700 with a NVIDIA 8600GT card
<DistroJockey> ubuntu9732841, with a name like magicrescue shouldn't it do everything by it's self?
<ubuntu9732841> DistroJockey: funny but dont judge a package by its name
<loz> Jordan_U: i have a nvidia 8500 GT
<zaggynl> What's the default login for the ubuntu 8.04 livecd?
<tillux> but I've got another graphics card (7800gt) and another monitor (phillips 220EW)
<loz> Jordan_U: i have always had ATI before
<zaggynl> !login
<ubottu> Factoid login not found
<zaggynl> !defaultlogin
<ubottu> Factoid defaultlogin not found
<ubuntu9732841> its  like the ext3grep package doesnt even have grep function
<soundray> zaggynl: don't fish with the bot please
<soundray> zaggynl: by default, it logs you in automatically under the username ubuntu
<marvloge> i have installed the newest driver from nvidia page, but brightness (smartdimmer??) dows not work because nvclock doesnt support the 8xxx sereis
<mercuree> what is the reccomended 3d effect app for hardy heron? compiz fusion seems to be the most common
<mercuree> does that run in conjunction with xgl?
<zaggynl> well, it doesn't, gdm is staring me in the face
<kvik> "help" im trying to setup a dhcp server from this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/firewall.html ive understood the first part but the final part from iptables Masquerading i dont get sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.0.0/16 -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
<zaggynl> tried ubuntu/ubuntu, root/toor, still nothing
<Jack_Sparrow> mercuree add ccsm for the most bang with compiz
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm
<ubottu> ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<loz> i always thought that emerald was the best way round things
<marvloge> any ideas considering the FN keys issue?
<Odd-rationale> zaggynl: there is no username/password/ just hit enter
<SGBX7> Jack_Sparrow: fdisk -l still yields nothing
<SGBX7> Jack_Sparrow: any other input?
<zaggynl> Odd-rationale: incorrect username or password. Letters must be typed in the correct case
<zaggynl> hit enter twice
<Jack_Sparrow> SGBX7 sudo fdisk -l in case you missed that part
<soundray> zaggynl: are you sure you've booted from the Desktop CD?
<zaggynl> yeah
<Finu1> hi, little question, i have plugged in a hard drive, but its first paritition is not in /dev, but i can see it in cfdisk... why ^^
<Odd-rationale> zaggynl: strange, it should auto log you in in 10 secs...
<kvik> "help" im trying to setup a dhcp server from this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/firewall.html ive understood the first part but the final part from iptables Masquerading i dont get sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.0.0/16 -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
<tillux> loz: emerald is a window-decorator, like metacity, compiz is a composite-window-*manager*
<mercuree> zaggynl: try ctr-alt-F1
<soundray> zaggynl: it's not normal. Check your CD's integrity using the boot option
<loz> tilux: yes but this works alongside xgl right?
<mercuree> then see what happens?
<mercuree> should give you a command prompt
<zaggynl> will do
<tillux> loz: if "this" = compiz, then, yes
<Pie-rat1> configuring a static ip doesn't work at all in hardy. when i try to, ifconfig says the interface has no address. if i restart the computer, it works. does anyone have it working with a static ip configured through network manager applet->manual configuration, without having to restart?
<zaggynl> !!!!
<zaggynl> sata failing, wtf
<Jack_Sparrow> zaggynl Please don tuse rude shorthand in here  thanks
<loz> tilux: have you any insight regarding my nvidia not working to it's full potential? sorry , but i am not used to n vidia, nor 64 bit architecture.
<zaggynl> oh please
<Dr_Willis> :)
<tillux> loz: which drivers did you install and how?
<isle85> Hello, is there a way to avoid evolution to request a password the first time I fire it up. I asked evolution to record the password of my pop account.
 * zaggynl stirrs his tea as he angrily glances at his monitor
<zaggynl> that good enough?
<Jack_Sparrow> zaggynl Stop with the offtopic comments as well thanks
<whileimhere> Is firefox a GTK or QT app or neither?
<DistroJockey> dlozarie, good luck, I'm out for now
<orphean> whileimhere: gtk
<soundray> whileimhere: Depends: libgtk2.0-0
<SGBX7> Jack_Sparrow: are you very familiar with grub?
<whileimhere> ahh oka
<Jack_Sparrow> SGBX7 a bit yes
<SGBX7> Jack_Sparrow: I think I figured out what might be going on here, but I'm at a loss for how to work around it
<loz> tilux: i used the default driver from the cd,i installed ubuntu 7.10 and upgraded to 8.04, the graphics worked of on first install, but when i upgraded via terminal, my fonts went really small,now when i try to use the nvidia latest driver cards in SYSTEM-ADMINISTRATION-LATEST CARDS, my screen resolution is terrible, and i get really large fonts
<SGBX7> Jack_Sparrow: right before this mess happened, I was fooling around in grub--hiding partitions
<zaggynl> ubuntu desktop 8.04 cd checks out fine
<SGBX7> Jack_Sparrow: I think they've locked into hidden mode, and now seeing as I can't access grub, they're stuck that way
<SitUbuntuSit> firefox won't start, and if i use the command to launch, it just hangs... nothing. Any thoughts?
<gaminggeek_> hey
<SGBX7> Jack_Sparrow: Do you know if hiding a partition in grub can do something like that?
<gaminggeek_> I'm having problems with my wireless
<gaminggeek_> its not wanting to connect to the network after suspend
<Jack_Sparrow> SGBX7 what tutorial were you using to hide them
<SGBX7> Jack_Sparrow: I broke down and RTFM. It was ... here  : http://www.linuxselfhelp.com/gnu/grub/html_chapter/grub_4.html
<whileimhere> Any idea how to purge all the deb files from apt-get? I am sure it stores them because it doesnt request that I download anything when installing new programs
<soundray> SitUbuntuSit: see if the fault is in your user config: 'mv ~/.mozilla ~/mozilla-backup' and try again
<Jack_Sparrow> SGBX7 Please dont use rtm even when directed at yourself
<avis> whileimhere, sudo apt-get clean
<SGBX7> Jack_Sparrow: I basically hid 0,0 0,1 0,2 and 0,3 (I believe..?)
<whileimhere> okay will try that nwo
<Jack_Sparrow> whileimhere /var/cache/apt/archives
<isle85> About Grub : is is enough to comment that line "hiddenmenu" ?
<SGBX7> Jack_Sparrow: Sorry, my bad
<isle85> to get a menu
<SitUbuntuSit> soundray: I've sudo apt-get remove --purge and then then reinstalled. then I deleted .mozilla. still, nothing.
<SitUbuntuSit> soundray: I'm not really a newb either. darnest thing.
<SGBX7> Jack_Sparrow: Can you think of any reasonable way to get into grub to unhide these?
<soundray> SitUbuntuSit: perhaps you'll see where it hangs when you run 'strace firefox' (brace for lots of output)
<SitUbuntuSit> soundray: epiphany won't run either. nor does firefox 2. okay. i'll try.
<SGBX7> Jack_Sparrow: Without the use of additional hardware, that is...
<Jack_Sparrow> SGBX7 trying to read what you did to see about undoing it.. but I dont see anything about hiding partitions on that page yet
<SGBX7> Jack_Sparrow: Down there at 'DOS/Windows'
<hyppias> networkManager or wicd ?
<SGBX7> Jack_Sparrow: It's basically the simple command of "hide (0,1)" and so forth
<soundray> SitUbuntuSit: there must be a common cause then
<SGBX7> Jack_Sparrow: The corresponding command is unhide (hdx,x)
<dlozarie> catch ya later guys. been on the channel since noon, must get break. :D
<Jack_Sparrow> SGBX7 did you add it to your menu list or just run it manually
<tingle> hello, i installed xubuntu-desktop on ubuntu just to see how xubuntu looks like. but i made my choice and would like to stick whit ubuntu. but where gdm is there now is some xubuntu theme or replacement vor gdm how can i remove this? its no xdm i checked
<Flynsarmy> Not getting any sound in flash player in firefox. Ideas?
<SGBX7> Jack_Sparrow: Added it to my menu list. It actually worked quite well, up until the point I couldn't get back into grub...
<SGBX7> " Unhide the partition partition by clearing the hidden bit in its partition type code."
<Jack_Sparrow> SGBX7 are you running a livecd now?
<SGBX7> Jack_Sparrow: Yes
<soundray> tingle: xubuntu uses gdm as well. Just select the appearance through System-Admin-Login Window
<fksls> please someone.... ive had this issue for like 2 days now... after 8-12 hours when I woke up my computer freezes I think ,because theres a black screen and I have to reboot to get my scren back, how do I solve this?
<Jack_Sparrow> SGBX7 have you mounted your ubuntu install HD
<cooldeniz> Hello
<SGBX7> Jack_Sparrow: I can't mount the partitions, as it sees the MBR as being corrupt
<SGBX7> Jack_Sparrow: but I can see the drives in fdisk now
<Jack_Sparrow> SGBX7 what partition is your ubuntu install on
<ryan_> i have an ubuntu issue thats bugging me
<tillux> ryan_: just ask
<Ienorand> Hello, could anybody here help me with how to disable certain suspend/resume hooks?
<SGBX7> Jack_Sparrow: If I only knew... I'm going to assume it was either 1, 2, 3, or 6
<ryan_> i have a 32 inch tv that requires a resolution of 1280x720 at 59 hertz
<SGBX7> Jack_Sparrow: Vista was 0,0 and XP was 0,4 --- not sure what else
<ryan_> i cant seem to get it and when i edit xorg.conf it crashes the whole thing
<Jack_Sparrow> SGBX7 2 is probably extended...
<tillux> ryan_: graphics card?
<Finu1> any idea how to solv this? http://pastebin.org/45335
<ryan_> ati radeon
<bennyf11> Hi is it possible to download all the deb files for a particular applicaiton (cabextract, ndiswrapper etc.) and it dependencies without access to the internet??
<hyppias> is there a wicd package ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Finu1 Please post a description of the problem and not just a link
<tillux> ryan_: hm sorry, I don't know anything about ati cards :/
<ryan_> amd truion 64 x2
<Jack_Sparrow> bennyf11 How or where are you going to try and get them
<ryan_> my screen just went black
<soundray> Finu1: buffer i/o errors are bad news, pointing to a hardware fault
<ryan_> ok there it goes
<Finu1> fuck
<Finu1> soundray: is it possible that the fault is on the motherboard
<SGBX7> Jack_Sparrow: I did learn just now that I can boot grub from a CD..but that's going to be my last resort
<ompaul> !language | Finu1
<ubottu> Finu1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ryan_> i forgot the monitor goes out when i close the laptop
<SGBX7> Jack_Sparrow: Any other ideas?
<bennyf11> jack_sparrow i was looking to download them from an internet connected windows pc
<soundray> Finu1: please control your language. Some people are using this channel professionally
<Jack_Sparrow> SGBX7 I would try and mount your ext3
<ryan_> anybody know of a linux distro that is resolution friendly or is it a kernel thing
<Finu1> o_O
<Finu1> sorry im german^^
<SGBX7> Jack_Sparrow: I can't --- the MBR won't allow for it
<soundray> Finu1: it's possible, but very unlikely
<tillux> ryan_: ah, you'll need some extra software to handle 2 monitors for ati, I think... Is there anyone in here able to say something about ati-graphics-cards and two monitors / tv ?
<soundray> Finu1: me, too, but I still don't swear all the time
<Jack_Sparrow> SGBX7 How did you try to mount it
<SGBX7> Jack_Sparrow: e.g. it says "Partition 4 does not end on cylinder boundary." -- it doesn't even see them as existing
<Finu1> O_O i didn't swear ^^
<Finu1> sorry if i have
<soundray> Finu1: yes, you did. That's what it's called
<SGBX7> Jack_Sparrow: They've got starts and ends of sector 1
<ryan_> i bought a hdtv just to use as a monitor, i dont have cable or dvds
<SGBX7> Jack_Sparrow: Apparently more of a feature than a problem..in normal conditions
<SGBX7> Jack_Sparrow: My mistake was hiding the GRUB partition I assume
<Jewfro> ryan_, this may help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI?highlight=(dual)|(ati)|(output)#head-123c48c83c49553bdd4260ff972ffacdff04580e
<Bogaurd> This is an odd request for this channel, but if anybody in the UK could help me decode a phone number, that'd be great.
<Jack_Sparrow> Bogaurd try #ubuntu-uk
<soundray> Bogaurd: ask me in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bogaurd> cheers :)
<SitUbuntuSit> where would a gdm theme be located?
<Jewfro> SitUbuntuSit, gnome-art
<Jewfro> SitUbuntuSit, it's in the repos - you can browse and install themes
<Jack_Sparrow> SGBX7 NOt sure how to undo that ..  let me know when you figure it out
<SitUbuntuSit> Jewfro: i mean locally on my computer after installing it.
<SitUbuntuSit> Jewfro: I edited one awhile back and changed the background, now im not sure where it is
<glitsj16> SitUbuntuSit: /usr/share/gdm/themes
<SGBX7> Jack_Sparrow: I'm pretty certain at this point that I may be able to resolve this with a bootable GRUB disc, but I'm running low on them..so it's a bummer. Haha.
<whileimhere> Does running a KDE app on a GNOME desktop slow the system down?
<SitUbuntuSit> glitsj16: thanks
<Jewfro> SitUbuntuSit, more than one way - I use startup manager
<ryan_> THANKS
<Jewfro> SitUbuntuSit, or gdm setup
<SitUbuntuSit> Jewfro: thanks for the advice
<Jack_Sparrow> whileimhere not appreciably
<Dr_Willis> whileimhere,  not on any decent system. it willload more libs and stuff and take up a bit more ram
<whileimhere> ahh that is all?
<Jack_Sparrow> whileimhere yep.. pretty much
<Dr_Willis> whileimhere,  i mixx and match kde+gnome apps all the time
<Win2Ubuntu> hi ppl, just a quick curiosity..with the window list in ubuntu, is it possible to customize it somehow to just have the icons of the programs and not text
<whileimhere> Oh Ok. I just hate F-Spot and wanted to use DigiKam but was afraid it would slow the system down
<Jewfro> Win2, alacarte
<Jewfro> Win2Ubuntu, alacarte
<Jack_Sparrow> whileimhere gthumb.. inkscape
<Win2Ubuntu> al thankyou
<Jack_Sparrow> whileimhere eye of gnome
<whileimhere> Inkscape is for vector graphics
<Ienorand> ﻿Hello, could anybody here help me with how to disable certain suspend/resume hooks, they seem to be situated in /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d ...But how do I go about to disable one of those in a nice and clean way?
<abhinay> I am having hfsplus partition, is it ok to enable journaling or should i keep disable it ?
<Win2Ubuntu> ok, so alacarte is installed, should the option just be in there somewhere?
<Win2Ubuntu> by Window list, i mean, the list of open windows..i just want to take the text off there
<Jewfro> Win2Ubuntu, indeed - it let's you completely customize your menu
<Win2Ubuntu> ah ok, i must just not be able to find the right section
<Jewfro> Win2Ubuntu, I'm not sure there's a quick way - but you can manually remove all the text at least
<Win2Ubuntu> ah ok, well i will have a quick squizz
<ailean> !ubuntu-mobile
<ubottu> Factoid ubuntu-mobile not found
<ailean> is there a chan for ubuntu mobile?
<SGBX7> Jack_Sparrow: Great news
<SGBX7> Jack_Sparrow: I realized I could run those commands directly from the grub shell on the livecd
<SGBX7> Jack_Sparrow: I ran "unhide (hd0,1)" etc from sudo grub on the livecd
<Win2Ubuntu> ah ok, hehe, i must have not explained myself. alacarte is great for customizing the menu items, but what i was actually thinking of was the list of open windows
<ailean> is there a chan for ubuntu mobile?
<Win2Ubuntu> so, instead of saying the title of the open program, it will just have the icon, almost like a pseudo mac dock
<Jack_Sparrow> Win2Ubuntu Look into cairo-dock  osx theme
<Win2Ubuntu> ok, thanks Jack
<Jack_Sparrow> Win2Ubuntu Let me find a pic
<Win2Ubuntu> yes, looking now, i think i have tried that..and avn
<avis> Win2Ubuntu, i think the people that want to emulate mac docks seek out something called avant window manager or awn
<Claw6> how to browse a windowspc share ?
<Win2Ubuntu> yeah, avn is a bit too strong for me
<Win2Ubuntu> hehehe
<Win2Ubuntu> just thought it might be easy to use the current system and remove the text
<glitsj16> Win2Ubuntu: do you mean the window list in the panel(s) ? If so, right-click > properties might have that option .. Not sure if that's what you want though
<Jack_Sparrow> Win2Ubuntu Cairo is quite stable
<Win2Ubuntu> ah ok, i must say i didnt try cairo
<Win2Ubuntu> i will give that a go
<Jack_Sparrow> Win2Ubuntu http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/6049/screenshotmx7.jpg
<Paulao> how i can install gnome without screwing or changing my original xfce xubuntu files ?
<Claw6> how to browse a windows network
<quinn> Win2Ubuntu, use the current system and remove the text, it is a good idea
<Win2Ubuntu> ah ok jack, yeah that does look nice
<Win2Ubuntu> but, a bit too mac-like hehhe
<Win2Ubuntu> i might give it a go and try to customize the look
<Win2Ubuntu> i dont really want the dock system as suck
<Jack_Sparrow> Win2Ubuntu That is the osx theme..
<avis> Paulao, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop will install ubuntu which would co-exist ok with your xfce
<Win2Ubuntu> ah, well there we go hahaa
<wolton> how is name of service that do update automatic in kubuntu ?
<Ienorand> ﻿ ﻿Hello, could anybody here help me with how to disable certain suspend/resume hooks, they seem to be situated in /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d ...But how do I go about to disable one of those in a nice and clean way?
<SGBX7> Jack_Sparrow: Silly question for you, but what's a command to discern hd0,0 from hd0,1? fdisk -l seems insufficient, unless I just count manually
<Agion> how cn I format a memory stick?
<Jack_Sparrow> SGBX7 Not sure what you are asking
<SGBX7> Jack_Sparrow: Just any means of determining a partitions number
<Jack_Sparrow> Agion gparted             or cli and mkfs
<SGBX7> Jack_Sparrow: So I can be sure my GRUB is configured right this time arond
<IndyGunFreak> lol, sure...
<Jack_Sparrow> SGBX7 hd0.0 = sda1       i dont understand
<fksls> please someone.... ive had this issue for like 2 days now... after 8-12 hours when I woke up my computer freezes I think ,because theres a black screen and I have to reboot to get my scren back, how do I solve this?
<SGBX7> Jack_Sparrow: Ok, that's all I needed to know
<SGBX7> Jack_Sparrow: So /dev/sda7 is equal to hd0,7
<avis> fksls, you can go into your screensaver and disable hibernate/sleep (i see people having problems with that often) and just tell it to put your monitor to sleep.
<Jack_Sparrow> SGBX7 hdx,y   x is drive 0 = a 1 = b      y is partition  0 = 1   1 = 2
<_coredump_> no sda7 = hd0,6
<TuniX12> SGBX7: cat /proc/partitions
<azrix> hi everybody !
<glitsj16> lenorand: have you tried http://en.opensuse.org/Pm-utils#Disabling_a_hook ? Never actually needed to disable one myself ..
<SGBX7> Alright, thanks
<azrix> I have a probleme with dhcp3-server !
<IoFF> somebody have REALbasic.deb?
<oCLioN> im sorry but i think i have to ask the lames question today .. ive just installed ubuntu .. (new to ubuntu system) .. from what i can gather i have installed apache2 and all components but i cant seem to find httpd.conf . or where the root of apache is .. anyone wanna help me out a bit ?
<SGBX7> If an extended partition is hidden --- are the contents therein also hidden?
<azrix> I can't started the server !
<Jewfro> oCLioN, /etc/apache2
<SGBX7> Or should I say: if I hide 0,1 (extended partition) will I subsequently be hiding 0,6 (linux partition within extended)
<oCLioN> Jewfro .. is the httpd.conf suppose to be blanc ?
<oCLioN> cause it is
<Claw6> how to browse the share of a windows network plz hlp
<Jewfro> oCLioN, yes until you configure it to your needs
<oCLioN> AH .. so its just to take my old httpd.conf and put in there
<avis> Claw6, click on places, then network, then from there browse the windows network
<oCLioN> i had gentoo before . can i use that httpd.conf ? .. or do i have to build it from scratch ?
<Jewfro> oCLioN, um, not certain on that
<wers> howdo I change my video driver to vesa?
<oCLioN> hmm . nomatter what i can just try . and if it doesnt work . just make a new bland httpd.conf ?
<antonsky> Join #linux.de
<Jewfro> oCLioN, yes true
<glitsj16> oCLioN: you can, just make sure any paths in there match you're present setup
<oCLioN> hmm .. ok
<oCLioN> can i just add my virtual hosts ? .. or does it need al the old configs also
<Claw6> avis i have german xandros so where is this places ?
<Ienorand> ﻿glitsj16: cheers, Google was not my friend this time.
<avis> Claw6, i haven't used gnome outside of ubuntu for a very long time though in my usual place its between applications and system
<wers> how do I change my video driver to vesa?
<glitsj16> lenorand: your welcome, hopt it worked for you
<Jewfro> oCLioN, I believe you add your virtual hosts in the sites-enabled directory
<wers> i want to run the "bulletproof x" app
<Claw6> may i need some files for this
<Claw6> because this is a eeepc distro
<Claw6> in filemanager i havent any options too
<Jewfro> wers - edit xorg.conf  - see the ubuntu wiki for detailed info
<ququ> hi, anyone any idea why tis isn't working?
<ququ>   mplayer -dumpstream "mms://wm.streampower.be/vrt/radio1/11_r1_stor_20080617-med.mp3"
<ququ> only playing is no problem but dumping the stream, no way
<Sa[i]nT> Hmm.
<lat> What is the best tutorial for setting up networking on Ubuntu?
<Sa[i]nT> I could of sword I had mplayer. Else I would've checked it out.
<jrib> ququ: provide the full output you get and describe how exactly it fails to work
<jrib> !pastebin > ququ (read the private message from ubottu)
<ququ> but it is a lot
<misieq> how do i know what type of ram i have?
<jrib> ququ: that's why you use the pastebin
<Jewfro> lat, not ubuntu specific - but quite helpful: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialIptablesNetworkGateway.html
<ququ> MPlayer 1.0rc2-4.1.3 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team
<ququ> CPU: AMD Duron(tm) Processor  (Family: 6, Model: 3, Stepping: 1)
<ququ> CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 0 SSE2: 0
<ququ> Compiled with runtime CPU detection.
<ququ> mplayer: could not connect to socket
<ququ> mplayer: No such file or directory
<FloodBot2> ququ: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ququ> Failed to open LIRC support. You will not be able to use your remote control.
<jrib> ququ: this channel is not a pastebin...
<noname_> net.is
<Duesentrieb> Jewfro: that's for iptables though... ubuntu uses netfilter afaik
<Sa[i]nT> Damn.
<Sa[i]nT> I need a wallpaper that screams "I am Ubuntu, I am fast, and sexy".
<Jewfro> Duesentrieb, well - that tutorial worked for me on both Ubuntu, and Debian
<Duesentrieb> Jewfro: sure, you can use iptables on ubuntu (and i do), but it's not there per default, and not "the ubuntu way"
<Duesentrieb> in fact, i guess i should look into netfilter
<misieq> ququ: what you're trying to do? play an incomplete file? like a partial download?
<Duesentrieb> iptables is overkill, if you are not setting up a router or dmz
<Jewfro> Deusentrieb, I see - but I was in fact setting up a router
<Sa[i]nT> Get firewalker, all the common user needs.
<Sa[i]nT> firestarter^^^
<Duesentrieb> Jewfro: then it's the right thing :)
<Sa[i]nT> Gah.
<Sa[i]nT> Typo heaven.
<Jewfro> Deusentrieb, good to know :)
<m1r> hello
<misieq> ququ: what you're trying to do? play an incomplete file? like a partial download?
<ququ> ok I'm here again ... sorry
<andycan> How to enable cpufreq applet to control the frequencies?
<ququ> the link to my mplayer output
<ququ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22099/
<ququ> hope this is working
<misieq> ququ: if you're trying to get help and someone's willing to do that it'd be nice if you respond to their questions...
<misieq> ququ: i believe what you're looking for is '-idx' option
<ququ> sorry If I offended someone... but this is just all new to me, I got logged out, have to see how things are working
<jrib> ququ: so how do you know it isn't working?  Is a file not created?
<ququ> no
<jrib> ququ: the file is called 'stream.dump'
<ququ> it ends with"stream not seakable
<ququ> ok I im looking again to be sure
<jrib> ququ: it works fine here
<misieq> how do i know what type of ram i have?
<Jockeo> How do I define what browser should be run when clicking a link in an e-mail or in an msn window?
<Sa[i]nT> Man, don't you hate it when you lift you hand up and there is blood all over it from an unknown source?!
<Katowon> don't pick you nose.
<Sa[i]nT> HEY
<Sa[i]nT> Assbags.
<Sa[i]nT> lol.
<Chri1> sometimes i add an application but then can't find it under any of the Application headings - what's going on?
<jrib> Jockeo: system -> preferences -> preferred applications
<ququ> mm, I have a file stream.dump but just a little one
<fksls> avis hmm im trying to find the right option, you want me to disable hibernate/sleep, and put it to sleep mode?
<jrib> ququ: mplayer is still working until it gives you a new prompt
<ququ> ach maybe I am just not patient enough
<jrib> Chri1: if it is a gui application and you do not have a menu item after restarting your panel, please file a bug.  Otherwise, it is not a gui application
<Sa[i]nT> Is there any way to get an animated wallpaper for ubuntu?
<Sa[i]nT> If I have spinning cubes and shit, why can't I have an animated BG for my desktop?
<Jockeo> jrib: Thank you, it works like it should now :)
<jrib> Sa[i]nT: mplayer can play on the root window, but you have to stop nautilus from drawing its icons there
<ququ> no I am working on command line
<Katowon> rhythmbox seems to be stealing audio. any way to fix this?
<jrib> !who | ququ
<ubottu> ququ: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Evii> you tell me
<misieq> Sa[i]nT: mplayer -rootwin
<Sa[i]nT> jrib, I mean, animated wallpapers, not videos.
<jrib> Sa[i]nT: then you need to define "animated wallpaper"
<ququ> ubottu: ok I get thing clear
<ubottu> ququ: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Chri1> jrib: it was the Deluge bit torrent client.  How would I know if it's GUI?
<ququ> ubottu: Ok ;-) thanks for being patient with me
<ubottu> ququ: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> Chri1: it is, restart your panel
<Sa[i]nT> jrib, You know how windows has that whole spinning universe wallpaper that shows you the universe as you stare at your desktop, Something like that. To that effect.
<Sa[i]nT> jrib, Well not naturally, but 3rd party.
<fksls> where on earth do you disable hibernate mode
<fksls> i cant find it
<ququ> ubottu: but you know I will give it a try again and, see what's happening,
<ubottu> ququ: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fksls> only power saving after 45 minutes but thats not it
<jrib> ququ: ubottu is a robot, he has no idea what you are saying :)
<misieq> Sa[i]nT: you can record a video of that and play repeatedly in mplayer in root window
<jrib> Chri1: it ends up in Applications -> Internet -> Deluge
<Sa[i]nT> misieq, Well that's a scam.
<Chri1> jrib: by restart do you just mean close the window and reopen? if so, i have and it ain't there.  What would it be under? Internet?
<jrib> Chri1: try 'killall gnome-panel'
<starbucks> hey guys how do I install wine please? on ubuntu
<jrib> !wine > starbucks (read the private message from ubottu)
<misieq> starbucks: sudo apt-get install wine
<Sa[i]nT> starbucks, Synaptic is the userfriendly way.
<starbucks> thanks
<ququ> Ok , I will see, I will try first, following this chat session and trying is to much in one moment... thanks all!!
<fksls> I cant find hibernate mode at all
<amikrop> For a specific screenlet to start on login, is it enough, to tick "start on login" in the Screenlet Manager, or do I need to set Screenlet Manager itself to start on login, if it is not already starting?
<Sa[i]nT> Dude.
<starbucks> the sudo apt-get things seem pretty simple aswell aslong as thats all you need to enter to get it xD
<jrib> ququ: your command is working, you just need to let it finish (assuming this stream lasts for a finite time)
<Peanut> Hi, GTK refuses to start (due to it complaining about suid) - is this a known problem? Lacking X I don't have a webbroser right now.
<Sa[i]nT> ququ needs to go to windows, I mean geeze.
<jrib> Sa[i]nT: please try to be helpful here...
<fksls> according to ubuntu forums the hibernate is located within battery system settings, but I dont have one, please someone help me, my system dies after 8-12 hours in idle
<SGBX7> Does anyone here successfully have a multi-boot array of Ubuntu, Vista, and XP?
<Sa[i]nT> jrib, I am being helpful, kinda.
<glitsj16> amikrop: you need the Screenlet Manager to start as well
<starbucks> SGBX7: I have a multi boot of ubuntu and vista not XP though
<jrib> Peanut: what do you mean by "GTK"?
<amikrop> glitsj16: I need to manually set that in System->Preferences->Sessions?
<SGBX7> starbucks: Is vista in a primary or extended partition?
<glitsj16> amikrop: correct
<Sa[i]nT> fksls, System > prefs > power management ?
<Chri1> jrib: tried the killall, but still no Deluge - but if I try to install it, it's already ticked.
<fksls> Sa[i]nT:  no such thing here
<starbucks> SGBX7: Im really not sure I just let ubuntu set it all up sorry
<Katowon>  anyone with thoughts on my audio problem? ﻿rhythmbox seems to be stealing audio. I set gstreamer-properties to alsa but it does not seem to help. do I need to restart gstreamer somehow?
<amikrop> glitsj16: I can see it has set itself to start, in Sessions.
<Peanut> jrib: the message I get is: Refusing to initialize GTK+ This proccess is currently running suid or setgid. This is not a supported use of GTK+
<jrib> Chri1: right click on the ubuntu icon -> edit menu.  Is it under Internet
<Peanut> So I can log into X, but all I get is an empty background.
<glitsj16> amikrop: could be yes, make sure it's ticked to autostart it and your screenlets should kick in after login
<starbucks> SGBX7: I gota go for lunch now sorry I wasn't much help
<Peanut> It points to http://www.gtk.org/setuid.html, let me get Lynx installed and look at that..
<amikrop> glitsj16: OK, thanks.
<SGBX7> starbucks: No problem, bon apitite!
<glitsj16> amikrop: no prob
<Chri1> jrib: no, it's not there
<AciD> hey
<jrib> Peanut: iirc, that's just a warning and known.  Paste the output of 'ls -ld ~/.*authority'
<jrib> Chri1: does /usr/share/applications/deluge-torrent.desktop exist?
<Chri1> jrib: no - it's not there. Try to reinstall...
<jrib> Chri1: pastebin the output of 'apt-cache policy deluge-torrent'
<Katowon> ﻿jrib: have you had any problems with rhythmbox audio? ﻿rhythmbox seems to be stealing audio. I set gstreamer-properties to alsa but it does not seem to help. do I need to restart gstreamer somehow?
<mysterycool> Hello.
<jrib> Katowon: yes, it's pulseaudio's fault...
<glitsj16> Katowon: have you tried http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup#GStreamerApplications ?
<mysterycool> What is a good program which I can manage easily all my music and put specific songs under a specific album which album would be a category?
<Peanut> Well, it says *REFUSING* to start GTK, that's what it looks like too, so must be more than a warning. Both .ICEauthority and .Xauthority are owned by myself, not read/write by anyone else: -rw-------- 1 paul paul 166 2008-06-22 14:15 .Xauthority
<Katowon> will look
<jrib> Katowon: for me rhythmbox doesn't steal audio, but it "freezes" a lot and I need to restart pulseaudio to fix it
<mysterycool> I mean categorize all my songs in different categories which would actually be the albums.
<SGBX7> Anyone have tips whatsoever on booting XP from an extended partition in GRUB?
<Chri1> jrib: I uninstalled i and reinstalled it.  Now it's there.  Thanks for you help.
<tzd> hi, can someone please tell me the command for an empty space please?
<Sa[i]nT> tzd, what?
<mysterycool> tzd: huh? :s
<tzd> Sa[i]nT: for instance in konsole: cp file test.xml
<tzd> im after the space between "file" and "test"
<jrib> Peanut: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/174408 check for other reports there.  I have to go now, good luck
<Sa[i]nT> tzd, ohh. file\ test.xml
<Sa[i]nT> right?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 174408 in xserver-xgl "[hardy] broken X session, can't login (dup-of: 176515)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 176515 in xserver-xgl "[Hardy] Race condition in Xgl startup process" [Medium,Fix released]
<Peanut> Thanks, jrib
<tzd> Sa[i]nT: ah, I'll try that one, thanks
<laurentiu> hello
<avis> fksls, no do not put it in sleep or hibernate mode at all.  that will cause it to be unresponsive.  the only setting that should be ok is to have the monitor go to sleep after a certain amount of time.
<Sa[i]nT> tzd, Yeah that be it. Looking at it in my term
<laurentiu> who can help me?
<fksls> avis but I havent done anything, this is a clean install
<Sa[i]nT> laurentiu, Ask your question.
<avis> fksls, then i'm not sure whats wrong fksls
<tzd> Sa[i]nT: hmm ok, it didn't work though. It just removed the empty space to "filetest.xml"
<fksls> avis hmm okay thanks anyways :/
<laurentiu> I don`t know i make tha wather effect and the fire effect
<milaks> Hi guys, I had Ubuntu 7.10, and last night I tried to upgrade to newest version with "adept", it finished, needed restart, which I did and I got this messages http://paste.ubuntu.com/22106/ after which it stayed in Terminal (hda9 is swap partition).
<milaks> I really dont have time to reinstall whole Ubuntu and start all over, so every help in  solving this without reinstall is appreciated. Thanks.
<tzd> Sa[i]nT: ops, forgot to add the space. Now it works! Thanks!
<Sa[i]nT> tzd, file test.xml pico file\ test.xml
<laurentiu> :(
<Sa[i]nT> tzd, ohh ok lol. No problem.
<donda> how to erase a disk
<pescyn> hello can I use live cd ubuntu 8.04 to check files on hdd from PC with RIP Vista ? its very importen [sorry for my eng]
<Sa[i]nT> laurentiu, You should be looking into Compiz, for the fire and rain.
<laurentiu> but i don`t know how
<laurentiu> what to type in the console ?:P
<Sa[i]nT> laurentiu, Know how to install things using synaptic?
<donda> how to erase a cd in ubuntu
<laurentiu> yeah
<laurentiu> tgat
<laurentiu> that
<laurentiu> i don`t know
<Jewfro> donda, with brasero is one way
<Sa[i]nT> laurentiu, Then look for Compiz, and don't forget the compiz-settings-manager .
<peter86> my ubuntu under gnome mount usb-disk, under fluxbox - not. How to mount it from terminal?
<milaks> anyone please?
<laurentiu> LoL
<quintus> y0, i ca't get my sound to work on my laptop. It's a fujitsu siemens amilo m1451g. Any suggestions?
<laurentiu> Just a min
<pescyn>  hello can I use live cd ubuntu 8.04 to check files on hdd from PC with RIP Vista ? its very importen [sorry for my eng]
<donda> Jewfro:where is brasero
<peter86> pescyn, use hirens boot
<glitsj16> milaks: did you verify your fstab points to the correct UUID of that hda9 drive ? "sudo blkid" will give you the numbers .. if they don't match, you will have to adjust /etc/fstab (take the verify step first and we'll see what needs/can be done)
<Sa[i]nT> Synaptic, is where you should look first. Mine shows 12,000 proggies. And everything I've needed so far is in there.
<Jewfro> donda, I think it comes with the default system - look under applications, sounds/video
<pescyn> peter86 and it will work ?
<Lee_Chun_Soo> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<donda> Jewfro:ok
<peter86> pescyn, yesterday I have done that kind of job
<quintus> y0, i ca't get my sound to work on my laptop. It's a fujitsu siemens amilo m1451g. Any suggestions?
<pescyn> Peter 86 thx a lot - [""]? - beer for You
<milaks> glitsj16, thanks for responding. Well /etc/fstab/ is the same as before since I didnt mess with creating/deleting partitions till reboot and still not
<donda> jewfro:thanks it is done
<Peanut> well, just dit a dist-upgrade and I sort of have X working again, but the panel/bar at the top of the screen stays blank. I can click on it to start things though, the applets just aren't displaying.
<milaks> glitsj16, I'll post fstab file for trying command I need to reboot into Linux, since I cant use net there I'm in Windows now
<laurentiu> saint of comment of youtube : To get those features you have to get
<laurentiu> compiz-fusion (i think you have to type: "sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion" into the console)
<fksls> I read my error log
<fksls> Jun 20 12:48:25 skynet kdm[5024]: X server terminated: [0, 0, 0]
<fksls> Jun 20 12:48:25 skynet kdm[5024]: X server for display :0 terminated unexpectedly
<fksls> hwo do I fix that?
<glitsj16> milaks: okay
<fksls> it happens everyday, after 8-12 hours of idling
<donda> i have installed  apton cd
<donda> while restoring cd an error occurs
<milaks> glitsj16, this is my /etc/fstab : http://paste.ubuntu.com/22107/
<glitsj16> milaks: i'll have a look and report back, hang on
<quintus> Can any1 help me with my sound problem please?
<milaks> glitsj16, thanks
<Peanut> Well, two reboots later things seem sort of normal again.
<yoyoned> milaks: I just jumped back in, what are you looking for?
<Jewfro> quintus, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound
<laurentiu> so i type: "sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion" into the console ???
<Frippera> quintus: I just googled somewhat quick and it seems you have a realtek card that need the drivers from realtek
<Magicdead> could someone help me get Back/Forward buttons to work again in hardy/FF3? just updated to hardy, didn't change the xorg.conf, it worked fine in the previous ubuntu version and FF2
<donda> Jewfro:http://paste.ubuntu.com/22108/
<milaks> Jewfro, after I upgraded from 7.10 to newest 8.04 and rebooted I got this message : http://paste.ubuntu.com/22106/
<quintus> doesn't ubuntu have realtek drivers installed by default?
<milaks> Jewfro, and reinstall is really not an option for me right now... my /etc/fstab is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22107/
<tom___> does anyone here use gnat?
<lat> Jewfro, thanks again for the link; that looks like an excellent tutorial.
<Jewfro> milaks, that message isn't your error - you said you do have terminal? just no x?
<Frippera> quintus: I dont know m8.....try these or search the site som more http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsCheck.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=14&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<glitsj16> milaks: looks ok (although refering to the partitons via UUID is considered a safer option) .. from what i can read in the first paste, it states that it can't find the resume image .. do you have resume=/dev/hda9 added to your kernel in grub ? check /boot/grub/menu.lst
<quintus> okay thnx
<mario__> j #astro.ga.us.dal.net
<Frippera> quintus: np, hope it helps
<laurentiu> i type "sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion" into console but not found the compiz-fusion PACKET
<milaks> Jewfro,yes, only terminal no X, and it still says it's 7.10 (not even an option in grub while starting)
<chori> quick question. Pulseaudio does not autostart for me. How to make it?
<hiptobecubic^>  i'm trying to figure out how to manually change my HP DV 6xxx series laptop's leds manually. They do function correctly so there must be a config file somewhere to set on or off/color change right?
<Jewfro> donda, I'm not familiar with apt on CD
<milaks> glitsj16, I'll paste /boot/grub/menu.lst in a sec...
<glitsj16> chori: add "pulseaudio -D" to your user session
<yoyoned> milaks: I see from your fstab that you have a seperate home partition.  there may be settings left from your last update that are cousing the problem.  make a barnd new user and log in using it.
<glitsj16> milaks: ok, no rush
<schnootop> does ubuntu;s standard Movie Player not have the ability to play videos over a network >
<Dr_Willis> schnootop,  depends on what you mean by 'over a network'
<tom___> can anyone tell me why when im in terminal trying to run a program i have just built and i type the program name it says command not found, eventhough the program is right there is front of me when i type ls
<Dr_Willis> tom___,  use ./command
<milaks> glitsj16,here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22109/
<Dr_Willis> tom___,  the current diretory is NOT in the default path.
<laurentiu> i type "sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion" into console but not found the compiz-fusion PACKET !!
<schnootop> im trying to play a movie from my windows box. Movie Player wont play it but VLC will
<laurentiu> how i get the fire , rain etc.....
<glitsj16> milaks: ok checking ..
<Jewfro> milaks - are you sure the update completed?
<schnootop> and its been with heaps of movies
<milaks> yoyoned, that was the first thing I did, move old dir and created empty one. Still the same
<milaks> Jewfro, yes, I was watching the process
<Dr_Willis> schnootop,  you need to clarify a bit. You are accessing a samba share from linux? or from windows?   or are you refering to a stream from some web site?
<Jewfro> milaks, odd, and beyond me skill level - but you have a terminal - so it should be recoverable
<milaks> Jewfro,it returned back to KDE (as normal), icon in taskbar appeared that said I need to reboot for upgrade to be finished which I did
<Jack_Sparrow> laurentiu install ccsm
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm > laurentiu
<laurentiu> what is ccsm?
<schnootop> sorry, im trying to watch my video on my ubuntu machine over a network on a windows server
<walruss> wenas
<milaks> Jewfro, I guess I need to stick with Windows for some time, dont have a time for full reinstall, setting up... thanks for your help
<Dr_Willis> schnootop,  gnome 'browses'  window shares. this can confuse some players. You could mount the shares locally and all apps will see the share as a local directory.
<Dr_Willis> schnootop,  i tend to use the  'fusesmb' tool to mount my whole windows network to a single local directory
<schnootop> ahh ok i might look into it. Thankyou :)
<Dr_Willis> schnootop,  or you could specifically mont the share someplace.
<glitsj16> milaks: try adding "resume=/dev/hda9" at the end of line 132, that adds the swap partition as resume location (also usefull for hibernation btw) .. you seem to have memtest as default (line 14 --> default 7) .. is this the behaviour you want ?
<milaks> glitsj16, default boot option is Windows atm
<laurentiu> in add/remove programs desktop effects(compiz setup)is bifate
<laurentiu> what i do now?
<milaks> glitsj16, I'm going to try what you proposed me about resume now, and get back to tell you results, thanks for effort glitsj
<glitsj16> milaks: line 14 oints to default 7, the entrees start counting from 0
<Peanut> Ugh.. there is still something very much wrong in my box - many gnome programs won't display properly, e.g. System/Preferences/Sound
<Peanut> Just an empty window, nothing more
<glitsj16> milaks: so windows is default 8 i think in your case
<marshall> I've setup blueproximity with my ericsson w810i, but the distance readings arent really consistent and I'm having trouble calibrating it. can anybody offer me a some tips?
<milaks> glitsj16, no, when I reboot I get windows as default, here let me check again...
<glitsj16> milaks: correction: my mistake, it's set to boot the wiondows one indeed
<laurentiu> pfffffffff
<laurentiu> nobody :(
<milaks> glitsj16,it's ok, I'm going to try chaning that line about resume...
<laurentiu> arrrr
<Dr_Willis> laurentiu,  ccsm is the advanced compiz config tool.
<Jack_Sparrow> laurentiu PLease stop.. you were linked to the instructions.
<glitsj16> milaks: ok, depending on the size of your swap it could still be unable to resume the image (no clue how big that is) .. see you later
<laurentiu> srry jack i don`t understand
<laurentiu> linked ??? :|
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm > laurentiu
<laurentiu> "!ccsm"
<Dr_Willis> laurentiu,  read the message the bot sent you and go LOOK at the web site it mentions
<laurentiu> !ccsm
<Dr_Willis> if the bot is awake...
<Jack_Sparrow> laurentiu You should see a private message from ubottu on what to do
<fksls> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5237868#post5237868 <-- someone please help me :/  Re: woke up, pc had shut down, help!!!!
<ubottu> ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Dr_Willis> !compiz | laurentiu
<ubottu> laurentiu: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<tika> hai
<laurentiu> but i have problem or what?
<Dr_Willis> laurentiu,  anyhing begining with a ! is a bot command.. :)   You have a problem or what? Is there a more specific problem? I missed any specific problem.
<tadzhikaz> somebody know about Holux GPS M-215 and how to install it on ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware > tadzhikaz
<laurentiu> srry i don`t understand berry much english
<Tallken> hum, I thought Ubuntu 8.04 was using pm-utils? I have « executing action "/etc/acpi/power.sh" » in /var/lod/acpid ... or is it completely unrelated?
<quintus> my sounds still doesn't work. I can get sound out from the 3.5mm jack of the headphones but not trhought the speakers
<Jack_Sparrow> laurentiu What is your native language.. we have a channel in that for you
<laurentiu> romanian
<Jack_Sparrow> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<laurentiu> i from romania
<hiptobecubic> does anyone know the relevent files for controlling leds? such as capslock
<laurentiu> ok thank
<kjkjkj> Hi, is TeXmacs the best formula editor with MathML output?
<Dr_Willis> hiptobecubic,  i dont belive there is any special 'file' i do seem to recall some commands ages and ages ago that could make them blink and stuff.
<hiptobecubic> Dr_Willis, that's kind of what i'm looking for. any ideas?
<bullgard4> ~/.bashrc includes a line: "# ~/.bashrc: executed by bash(1) for non-login shells." I do not understand in what situations ~/.bashrc will be executed and in what situations not.
<Dr_Willis> hiptobecubic,  not really.. been 10+ yrs since i last saw anyone care about that stuff
<Dr_Willis> hiptobecubic,  you want the caps lock to blink out morse code? :)
<AnAnt> Hello, why did vncserver package disappear from Hardy ?
<ashish_> please how to make pc to pc call via pidgin
<yoyoned> hiptobecubic: numlockx turns off/on numlock from the terminal
<hiptobecubic> Dr_Willis, haha great. No i'm looking to make it indicate something useful, like mail
<Jack_Sparrow> ashish_ skype would be a better choice
<david_> i don't think you can w/ pidgin ashish_
<david_> sudo apt-get install skype
<david_> if you want it
<Sa[i]nT> ashish_, pidjin can't do that.
<Jack_Sparrow> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<hiptobecubic> ashish pidgin doesn't currently support voice/video
<Dr_Willis> hiptobecubic,  one of those usb lcd screens are handy. :) like the one in my G15 keyboard
<KrimZon> is it reasonable to have a machine run ubuntu on a single 250gb partition, or is it better to divide it?
<Jack_Sparrow> KrimZon split it up
<ashish_> how to call pc to pc
<ashish_> using yahoo messenger
<david_> krimZon depends if its your only os
<Dr_Willis> hiptobecubic,  http://paranoidlinux.org/content/package-selection-meeting-part-1 mentions somthing on caps lock blinking morse code
<hiptobecubic> Dr_Willis, thanks looking now.
<KrimZon> well currently i have something like a 60gb ubuntu, 60gb winxp and 80gb ntfs data partition, but i was thinking of shrinking the xp part because i never use it, and merging the data with the ubuntu partition
<Chrysalis> how do i get apt-get to show what packages are available for upgrade before upgrading
<milaks> glitsj16, I addedd "resume=/dev/hda9" but it's the same... should I try making root to point to real root partition and not to swap?
<Jack_Sparrow> KrimZon format your data partition for use as sep /home
<milaks> glitsj16, /var is on root partition, so maybe that "resume image" is on it
<david_> ashish_ you can't
<the01> anyone here from clusterresources
<glitsj16> milaks: that's worth a try yes
<AnAnt> Hello, how do I connect to a Hardy machine using vnc ?
<Dr_Willis> hiptobecubic,  it dosent say much more then 'i saw a program that did this...' :)
<milaks> glitsj16, thanks glitsj16
<david_> u can only call pc to pc w/ skype, ekiga, or google talk
<n3gl1> hello
<david_> and google talk doesn't really work w/ linux
<n3gl1> hi sgmadison-ub
<hiptobecubic> Dr_Willis, hah yes i just saw it
<n3gl1> there's some work getting gtalk onto asterisk
<starbucks> Guys where can I find a resource for good linux games please?
<david_> ashish_ sudo apt-get install skype
<n3gl1> google starbucks
<ffm> Hey, I need a utility to tell me all the IP addresses (scanning, maybe?) of hosts in my network. How hard is that? (please include "ffm" in your reply(
<Jack_Sparrow> !games > starbucks
<n3gl1> fuck skype
<ffm> !language | n3gl1
<ubottu> n3gl1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Jack_Sparrow> n3gl1 watch the language
<hiptobecubic> n3gl1, what's wrong with skype?
<Dr_Willis> hiptobecubic,  http://www.nongnu.org/blinkd/blink.html
<bullgard4> ~/.bashrc includes a line: "# ~/.bashrc: executed by bash(1) for non-login shells." In what situations ~/.bashrc will be executed and in what situations not?
<n3gl1> however, asterisk and freepbx do not run easily on debian platforms
<Dr_Willis> !find blink
<ubottu> Found: liblink-grammar4, liblink-grammar4-dev, blinkd, blinken, blinken-kde4 (and 1 others)
<starbucks> thanks
<n3gl1> hipucubic I have a _real_ phone system (pbx)
<n3gl1> don't need skype
<Dr_Willis> hiptobecubic,  check out blinkd in the repos :)
<starbucks> Anyone know a sims like linux game please?
<n3gl1> ok, so what I do need is some way to use a broadcom and a zydas wifis with latest ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> starbucks,  go play secondlife? :)  you are refering to the Maxis game "The Sims" ?
<n3gl1> there does not seem to be ndiswrapper etc that I am used to
<Sa[i]nT> Can brasareo or whatever makde dvd player compatible dvd's?
<Peanut> Dr_Willis: SecondLife is one of the programms that have mysteriously stopped working on my Ubuntu just now :-(
<n3gl1> so, who knows how to get wifi drivers working?
<starbucks> Dr_Willis: Yes im refering to the sims 2
<Peanut> Also most of the stuff under 'Preferences' seems a goner
<Dr_Willis> Sa[i]nT,  normally one uses some Other tools to create dvd video files, that you then burn with whatevre you like.  The DVD burning programs normally just do the burning. Not all the 'all in one does it all'  conversion
<starbucks> Dr_Willis: I can't find anything to play the sims 2 with so im now looking for games which are like it not secondlife though
<[0x41]> I've created a partition with cfdisk, hda3, and i want to set it as / . how would i do that ?
<Sa[i]nT> Dr_Willis, NERO does!
<n3gl1> no, nero showtime does
<Eyeful_reader> java log http://pastebin.ca/1052858 from http://chatshack.net/34rth
<Eyeful_reader> anyone have any insights?
<Eyeful_reader> thanks
<n3gl1> here's the thing guys, I put this distro onto this laptop as a trial, (I usually run mepis) I NEED WIFI, cat-5 is a pain in the ass
<starbucks> anyone know any sims 2 like games please?
<Dr_Willis> Sa[i]nT,  last i used nero  the other day i had to convert my avi to dvd specifc format, then burn the files to dvd..
<wols> !wlan | n3gl1
<ubottu> n3gl1: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dr_Willis> Sa[i]nT,  unless i totally missed somthing in the nero docs. :)
<n3gl1> I assume that ubottu is a bot, and getting answers like RTFM will get FORMAT AND DISCARD CD
<n3gl1> response
<Dr_Willis> hiptobecubic,   blink -n -r 10    - now i got a flashy led...
<gordonjcp> n3gl1: what kind of wifi card do you have?
<n3gl1> I had said that I would never waste another blank, this is the first distro/pc combo of ubuntu in 5 years that has actually run with my gfx cards.
<glitsj16> 0x41: you will need to change /etc/fstab to point to the UUID of /dev/hda3 (UUID's can be found via "sudo blkid") and add in the other fstab params you might want for the filesystem etc.
<n3gl1> broadcom it's a bcmwl driver
<n3gl1> I als use some zd1211 usb units
<starbucks> !game > starbucks
<hiptobecubic> Dr_Willis, where is says -r "no reopen console, what does that mean?"
<Dr_Willis> hiptobecubic,  No idea on that.. its working here fine.. -> blink -s -r 5 && blink -c -r 4 && blink -n -r 10
<legend2440> hiptobecubic: in synaptic package called mailleds     Blink the keyboard-LEDs for incoming mail
<Dr_Willis> legend2440,   we need one that spits out morse code! :)
<hiptobecubic> blink -s -r 5
<legend2440> Dr_Willis: oh ok    lol
<n3gl1> the link has all kinds of ndiswrapper driver info (I KNOW THAT WAY) but there is no ndiswrapper on the latest distro
<hiptobecubic> is that scroll lock then?
<Fable> hey people, a question does anyone know if there is a application that shows me and can edit what modules load at boot?
<Dr_Willis> legend2440,  not sure what he really wanted...  just having fun
<Dr_Willis> hiptobecubic,  the blink man pages state n - numlock, s = scroll lock, c = capslock
<hiptobecubic> legend2440, yeah just having fun really. see what there is to see you know?
<mindframe> is it possible to control access to usb devices in linux?  example: I want to block all USB IDs except for 046d:c51a
<n3gl1> mindframe:  it should be possible
<n3gl1> screw this, at this point there is an 80-90% chance that this system is going to get formatted and never try ubuntu again
<n3gl1> I must have wifi
<n3gl1> I know how to do it via ndis
<n3gl1> it can be done on mepis
<n3gl1> soo,
<mindframe> sounds like youre having a rough time... what wifi card?
<n3gl1> didn't I say broadcom bcmwl43 at least 3 times so far? and zydas 1211
<mindframe> wow bud i just joined the channel
<n3gl1> I get a rtfm link from the bot that talks about ndiswrapper, that is not installed / default on 8.08
<gordonjcp> n3gl1: 8.08?
<mindframe> gordonjcp, dont nitpick
<mindframe> you know what he means :)
<n3gl1> whatever the horny hedgehog or whatever, latest is
<SitUbuntuSit> n3gl1: you can install it with apt
<gordonjcp> mindframe: no, I don't, actually
<hiptobecubic> HAHA! well i don't recommend using blink too much
<n3gl1> "it" ?
<mindframe> hehe okay
<SitUbuntuSit> n3gl1: ndiswrapper 1.9
<SynrG> is it typical in the alternate install for the "Resizing partition" step to sit at 0% for a long time (this is an oldish system: Thinkpad R40 with 256M ram, etc.)
<n3gl1> I tried apt-get install ndiskwrapper
<gordonjcp> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hiptobecubic> n3gl1, horny hedgehog is a much better name
<gordonjcp> let's see..
<n3gl1> yeah, that's the link
<n3gl1> lots o shit about ndis
<gordonjcp> n3gl1: yeah, I just wanted to take a look myself
<n3gl1> k
<SitUbuntuSit> it's sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<gordonjcp> n3gl1: 32 or 64 bit?
<n3gl1> 32
<n3gl1> although
<hiptobecubic> Dr_Willis, my keyboard and mouse went nuts. pc speaker started screeching. i guess i can live without blinky lights lol
<wols> n3gl1: what wlan chip?
<n3gl1> it's a amd dual core 64, but when I tried 64 bit stuff before, none of the apps were ready
<n3gl1> BCMWL43
<n3gl1> (5th time)
<wols> that one doesn't need ndiswrapper anymore
<n3gl1> and a zydas 1211
<SitUbuntuSit> n3gl1: which is odd -- i have the same and its default for me
<wols> that one neither
<SitUbuntuSit> n3gl1: enable with restricted driver
<n3gl1> ok, where/how is that hidden?
<n3gl1> it's a compaq laptop
<SynrG> nm.  it eventually continued.  the progress indicator just doesn't reflect reality :P
<openros> Just now i installed my hardy in my lap and i tried to enable my nvidia driver... i installed it successfully and restarted my lap running in low graphics mode.... how to recover it
<n3gl1> would LOVE to get my atmel to work, but the cmos is hosed
<arvernes> hello, a question about user and group. As user, my id is let's say "me', and I belong to group "me". I would like me to belong, not to the "me" group, but to the "users" group? Is it possible ? Do you if it could break something ? Thanks.
<n3gl1> need to figure out the change-pci-id thing
<gordonjcp> arvernes: yes
<SitUbuntuSit> n3gl1: maybe someone here can help -- i use kubuntu. can anyone help with restricted drivers in ubuntu for n3gl1
<gordonjcp> arvernes: use "usermod -G -a <name of group>" but read the man page for usermod first ;-)
<yoyoned> ffm:  sudo nmap 192.168.1.*.  substitute where appropriate.  if you like the gui, use nmapfe
<gordonjcp> arvernes: in short, you can be in many groups at once
<wols> arvernes: you can belong to more than one group too
<fksls> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5237868#post5237868 <-- someone please help me :/  Re: woke up, pc had shut down, help!!!!
<arvernes> gordonjcp: wols : is it useful to belong to more than one group ?
<the-herby> why is my xen domU kernel pausing at bootup? i installed the gutsy xen package
<brianherman> hey
<ffm> yoyoned: thanks.
<arvernes> a solution could be to subscribe (?) "me" to the "users" group, and mark that "users" group as the main group for "me" to belong to ?
<the-herby> anyone with xen experience around?
<brianherman> xen sucks
<ffm> yoyoned: does zenmap work too?
<brianherman> use vmware
<arvernes> gordonjcp: ?
<openros> ﻿Just now i installed my hardy in my lap and i tried to enable my nvidia driver... i installed it successfully and restarted my lap running in low graphics mode.... how to recover it
<brianherman> even though my vmware screws up my networking
<brianherman> ...
<brianherman> i dont know how to fix it
<the-herby> it's not about - what i like.. its about what i have to get going.
<brianherman> uh join #xen channel
<brianherman> they might know
<dlozarie> 'sup, I'm back. So, I just left my 'puter for say 3 hours (it wasn
<brianherman> can anybody help me with vmware's networking?
<dlozarie> *wasn't on hibernate or stand-by, but when I boot back up, it doesn't play music anymore.
<the-herby> the xen channel is NOT for ubuntu AND it's like nobody answering at all
<hiptobecubic> where can i find the source for an app in the repos?
<brianherman> oh
<dlozarie> even the sound that pidgin plays when someone IMs you doesn't play anymore. what could be wrong?
<brianherman> http://xen.org/xen/documentation.html?
<gordonjcp> arvernes: yeah, definitely
<n3gl1> openros: go to nvidea
<n3gl1> look for instructions for linux
<mlody> siema
<openros> then
<n3gl1> they have a script that will build native drivers
<n3gl1> _most of the time_
<openros> what should i do
<openros> where is that script
<the-herby> brianherman: whats the problem at your vmware installation?
<arvernes> gordonjcp: ok, I'm gonna subscribe "me" to the "users" group first. You told me to read the usermod man pages, I saw there is a GUI for that. I suppose it is secure enuf ?
<n3gl1> read dude, it's from nvidea
<dlozarie> I just left my 'puter for say 3 hours (it wasn't on hibernate on standby, but when I started using it again, music doesn't play anymore. Even Pidgin refuses to play that sound it plays when someone IMs you. What could be wrong?
<n3gl1> just download it
<Eyeful_reader> night
<gordonjcp> arvernes: just that there are some implications to using usermod -G
<offline> which is better if i have a 64bit processor ? ubuntu 32 or 64 ? whatt about the compability issues ?
<clegg_> hello, could someone help me? I'm trying to mount my ipod touch via usb...
<n3gl1> openros: all the howto is on nvidea support
<gordonjcp> arvernes: -a adds a group, leaving out -a replaces the groups with the list you give it
<ffm> !64 | offline
<ubottu> offline: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/23ewcf for more information.
<the-herby> clegg_ just plug it in :)
<Kaja> offline, there's is practically no reason to use 64-bit if you don't do something special.
<gordonjcp> arvernes: if you're not careful you can take yourself out of the admin group
<clegg_> the-herby: it does not work
<ffm> offline: I use it.
<gordonjcp> clegg_: it works with ipod nanos...
<the-herby> does dmesg show usb activity?
<n3gl1> yeah offline I tried some 64 bit kernel stuff when I got this lap about 5mos ago and hardly anything worked
<clegg_> it just asks me to import some photos
<offline> thank you ffm... so ubuntu doesn't have any compability issues for 32 bit application like windows does ?
<n3gl1> or would even build
<clegg_> dmesg: [136250.045126] usb 2-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 47
<clegg_> [136250.080452] usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 3 choices
<n3gl1> clegg
<dlozarie> ﻿I just left my 'puter for say 1 hour (not 3 hours, as I had earlier typed) (it wasn't on hibernate on standby), but when I started using it again, music doesn't play anymore. Even Pidgin refuses to play that sound it plays when someone IMs you. What could be wrong?
<n3gl1> it should settle and auto mount to a /mnt or /media/ dir
<the-herby> can you manually issue the mount command?
<n3gl1> and / or show up on screen
<offline> thank you all for responses
<clegg_> n3gl1: it doesn't....
<the-herby> the mount applet should also work for the ipod
<n3gl1> try reboot, with it plugged in
<clegg_> it does not even recognize it as a usb mass storage device
<clegg_> ok
<clegg_> I will reboot
<n3gl1> it should show as mass storage
<n3gl1> and there's probablly real apps to run it
<arvernes> gordonjcp: sorry but I want to be sure ;-) - If i run "usermod -G -a users me" - it should be ok (me: is my login".
<dlozarie> Can I get some help, friends? ﻿I just left my 'puter for say 1 hour (not 3 hours, as I had earlier typed) (it wasn't on hibernate on standby), but when I started using it again, music doesn't play anymore. Even Pidgin refuses to play that sound it plays when someone IMs you. What could be wrong? (I can give further deets if you ask for em)
<n3gl1> ok, going to reboot, did some downloading
<brianherman> ﻿if anyone has any time http://paste.ubuntu.com/22117 ﻿http://paste.ubuntu.com/22118
<arvernes> gordonjcp: hmmm, it should be "usermod -G users -a me" ??
<simplyubuntu> howlingmadhowie you there? I solved it!
<dlozarie> ﻿Can I get some help, friends? ﻿I just left my 'puter for say 1 hour (not 3 hours, as I had earlier typed) (it wasn't on hibernate on standby), but when I started using it again, music doesn't play anymore. Even Pidgin refuses to play that sound it plays when someone IMs you. What could be wrong? (I can give further deets if you ask for em)
<penguin42> Where does Gnome store the 'volume settings' that you can set to say where you would like a removeable volume mounted? I seem to have confused it by the path I asked for and it doesn't seem to be in the partition itself
<KrimZon> ntfs partitions don't want to resize :(
<amirman84> is there a command to forefully delete everything in my trash regardless of permissions?
<yoyoned> KrimZon: use gparted livecd
<KrimZon> k
<legend2440> penguin42: /etc/fstab
<penguin42> legend2440: Nope, it's not put them in there
<yoyoned> amirman84: cd .Trash \ sudo rm -rf *
<swilky> what does the grep command do ?
<penguin42> legend2440: I get the feeling it's a gnome volume manager/hotplug or the friend
<penguin42> swilky: Finds a string in a series of files
<gordonjcp> arvernes: should be "usermod -G -a users <username>"
<dlozarie> Can anyone help me with this sound problem? ﻿I just left my 'puter for say 1 hour (it wasn't on hibernate on standby), but when I started using it again, music doesn't play anymore. Even Pidgin refuses to play that sound it plays when someone IMs you. What could be wrong? (I can give further deets if you ask for em) any assistance at all would be appreciated.
<jrib> amirman84: be very careful with that command...
<AndyPT> wondering if someone can help me
<gordonjcp> arvernes: where <username> is whatever your real username is
<penguin42> AndyPT: Sure, ask your question
<AndyPT> i have an asus eee 701, i have followed the instructions for xbuntu to install wine
<swilky> penguin42: example
<amirman84> jrib: yeah it's kinda scaring me tun that
<AndyPT> all works ok
<penguin42> swilky: grep frob mysource/*  finds which files in mysource have the word 'frob' in
<AndyPT> until i select apt://wine/ and firefox reports an error that it doesnt know what to do
<the-herby> brianherman is your vm configured to use the right interface?
<AndyPT> sorry, i am a noob...  how do i config the vm
<penguin42> AndyPT: Try installing the ubufox package
<swilky> penguin42: swilky bows to your wealth of knowlage
<onats> can i run the i386 live cd on a 64 bit platform?
<arvernes> gordonjcp: according to the man page, "login", seems to be the login, not the real username ? an error on my side ?
<jrib> amirman84: do this instead: sudo rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/
<easyj> can anyone help me with Wireless setup in HH 8.04?
<jrib> arvernes: again, make sure you aren't making typos, leaving spaces, etc...
<jrib> amirman84: again, make sure you aren't making typos, leaving spaces, etc...
<gordonjcp> arvernes: well, whever the username is
<dlozarie> [sorry to keep on entering this message, but I really really need help.] ﻿Can anyone help me with this sound problem? ﻿I just left my 'puter for say 1 hour (it wasn't on hibernate on standby), but when I started using it again, music doesn't play anymore. Even Pidgin refuses to play that sound it plays when someone IMs you. What could be wrong? (I can give further deets if you ask for em) any assistance at all would be appreciated.
<arvernes> jrib: gordonjcp thanks : time to test. ;-) be back soon ....
<amirman84> jrib: is there a way i can pretend the operation first to test it>
<easyj> could anyone help me with Wireless setup in HH 8.04?
<jrib> amirman84: adding '-i' would make it ask you for confirmation
<jrib> amirman84: for every file
<corporal_clegg> back from the ipod touch... it's not working
<corporal_clegg> as I said... the ipod it not working
<dlozarie> whenever I try to play music, it says "invalid argument"
<cryo> what might it depend on when ubuntu doesnt start in desktop mode though i have installed it to be using desktop? it suddenly just stopped booted and left beeing in a terminal mode, how can i possibly get back to desktop mode?
<donda> how to instal .deb file from terminal
<penguin42> Answer to my question: it's gnome so it stores it in gconf in the users setup ; .gconf/system/storage/volumes/_org_freedesktop_Hal_devices_volume_uuidgoeshere
<yoyoned> donda: dpkg -i file.deb
<donda> yoyoned:dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<bazhang> donda, sudo
<yoyoned> sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<andycan> How to install gtk2 themes?
<arvernes> gordonjcp: the right command is : "usermod -G users -a me" - "usermod -G -a me" gave me an error
<amirman84> jrib: i think it deleted the files folder from my trash folder. i'm going to see if it recreates it
<jrib> amirman84: it will
<cryo> is it possible to inactivate the desktop? how to activate it back then? when I try to boot, it ends up in terminal mode, how to get back in desktop mode?
<amirman84> awesome it did
<amirman84> jrib: thanks much
<donda> yoyoned: received an error
<cryo> I belive it happend after the latest updates
<amirman84> andycan: drag and drop the files into your theme manager
<yoyoned> donda: post error
<amirman84> time to go to work
<AndyPT> guys, any reasion when trying to install deb packages i am getting "cannot install package"
<AndyPT> is there something obvious i am not doing
<dlozarie> how does one set the default program to open a certain type of file?
<jrib> !defaultapp | dlozarie
<ubottu> dlozarie: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<donda> ﻿yoyoned: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22123/
<dlozarie> thanks, ubottu and jrib.
<dlozarie> ubottu, you're one helluva bot. lol
<ubottu> dlozarie: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<morbyte> AndyPT: are you missing the "sudo" in front of your command?
<AndyPT> i am right clicking and selecting install
<yoyoned> donda: substitute actual file name for file.deb.  Example: sudo  dpgk -i firefox.deb
<AndyPT> should i use the terminal?
<morbyte> AndyPT: perhaps try it via terminal... dunno about that funky gui-tools :)
<donda> yoyoned:sudo: dpgk: command not found
<morbyte> dpKG
<morbyte> :)
<arvernes> gordonjcp: need more help if possible. Now I ran that command line, everything, seems ok, I need to assign ID 501 instead of 1000 to user "me". I suppose I ahve to do two things: 1) to specify that group "users", is the main group to user "me", then run usermod as : "usermod -u 501 me"   -   then : "find / -user 1000 -exec chown me {} \;" - is it correct ?
<dlozarie> hey can anyone gimme the URL of those GIMP tutorial sites?
<Sa[i]nT> OK.
<Sa[i]nT> .uif files, how to open em up?
<Dr_Willis> dlozarie,  check gimp.org ?
<dlozarie> Dr_Willis, hey, 'sup? yeah, never realized that. lol. thanks! :D
<KrimZon> arg, i can't burn the gparted livecd because burning is broken
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know why sound stops working for me in games after being logged on to the PC for a little while?
<KrimZon> can anyone help with that?
<hiptobecubic> what does gparted mean?
<Flynsarmy> hiptobecubic, gparted is a partition manager for ubuntu
<tillux> Flynsarmy: which games, which soundcard, which distro, which soundserver/client ?
<mario_> thank-you
<hiptobecubic> Flynsarmy, thanks
<Dr_Willis> hiptobecubic,  gparted is a gui to parted. :) which lets you manage partitions
<KrimZon> does anyone have any idea on the burning problem though? it's been like this for a while
<Dr_Willis> hiptobecubic,  a live cd with 'gparted' on it - is a MUST have in anyones  computer toolbox. :)
<dlozarie> realized that Ubuntu Hardy ships with 2.4.5 (GIMP)
<glitsj16> KrimZon: haven't been follwing why you need gparted, but you might have a spare copy of the ubuntu live cd lying around, gparted is on there as well
<Flynsarmy> tillux, hardy, all games (jedi academy 2 in wine, lbreakout2 and supertux2 regular gnome games). not sure how to find out that other info
<cappy_> hello
<cappy_> i got a problem
<KrimZon> glitsj16: but while i'm at it, i might as well fix the burning so i can burn other things later
<cappy_> i installed PAM and now i cant use root user
<cappy_> what should i do :?
<Flynsarmy> tillux, Would running VirtualBox have anything to do with it?
<dlozarie> what does one type in the terminal to update a certain program? (in my case, GIMP)
<KrimZon> if i can't get anywhere i'll try the ubuntu cd though
<Dr_Willis> dlozarie,  'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade' = will update the whole system. :)
<glitsj16> KrimZon: very true, any errors when you burn something ? and which burn app do you use ?
<KrimZon> ive tried the gnome one, brasero and k3b, and they all act like there's no drive present, yet there is
<KrimZon> i can read discs in the drive too
<hyppias> where is the repository for eclipse ?
<dlozarie> Dr_Willis kthanks!
<Dr_Willis> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-5ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 126 kB, installed size 416 kB
<glitsj16> KrimZon: so your drives are present in /etc/fstab ?
<KrimZon> glitsj16: UUID=       /media/drv0                defaults      0   0
<KrimZon> i think that's the entry for it
<Flynsarmy> dlozarie, your apt shoudl automatically update you...if it's at the latest version in apt you might find newer versions on getdeb.net
<onthefence928> can someone tell me how to mount a disk on start-up?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. a cdrom does not use UUID; in the fstab I think
<Dr_Willis> onthefence928,  which disk? you can always edit the fstab. and it will mount at boot time
<glitsj16> KrimZon: Dr_Willis is correct, no UUID for drives
<Flynsarmy> onthefence928, an NTFS drive?
<dlozarie> Dr_Willis, that's odd -- GIMP didn't update. I'll just dload GIMP's latest version from the site.
<CarlFK> can I boot a ubuntu live cd on a macbookpro and run the memtest option?
<Dr_Willis> dlozarie,  ubuntu repos are not alwyas up to date with the latest releases
<KrimZon> what do i put then?
<Dr_Willis> KrimZon,  -->  /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<Dr_Willis> dlozarie,  its proberly best to just use the ones in the repo. Unless theres a new feature you need.
<onthefence928> Flynsarmy: i've got a two drives i want to mount. one is the NTFS windows partition
<CarlFK> dlozarie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpdatingADeb
<Flynsarmy> onthefence928, You can use a tool called ntfs-config. sudo apt-get install ntfs-config. it'll appear in applications - system tools. ti'll handle the ntfs drive for you
<onthefence928> and the other is a general partition, i think it's still NTFS but i'm not entirely sure
<glitsj16> KrimZon: use a format like the one from Dr_Willis for all your drives and you'll be set to burn, brasero and k3b are unable to pick those up it seems
<Dr_Willis> KrimZon,  its possible your /dev/cdrom link is invalid. You may want to check to see which device your optical disk really is - and verify
<onthefence928> Flynsarmy: thanks.
<dlozarie> I reckon there isn't much of a difference bet. GIMP 2.4.5 and 2.4.6?
<Flynsarmy> Why is aMSN able to pick up my webcam with no other application is able to?
<Dr_Willis> dlozarie,  proberly not
<KrimZon> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root   root           4 2008-06-22 09:20 cdrom -> scd0
<Ward1983> if i install mysql, qnd try to use the database then i don't know the password as it never asked or showed me
<Ward1983> thats extremely confusing
<Ward1983> how is this normally dealt with?
<dlozarie> Dr_Willis, on average, how long does it take for the repos to update with latest versions of programs? :)
<weyer> I'm trying to bind some multimedia keys to mpc (the command line client of mpd), so that the graphical clients don't have to be open when controlling mpd
<onthefence928> on another note, what's the quickest program that can turn a video file into a playable DVD (playable in an xbox 360) i tried the default programs but only got some screwed up audio-only thing
<weyer> but I can't figure out where to set this.  the keys are working, and bound to gmpc now
<weyer> I'm trying to bind some multimedia keys to mpc (the command line client of mpd), so that the graphical clients don't have to be open when controlling mpd
<keanu> I'm trying to print a photo from F-Spot using my HP Photosmart C7280 printer.  However, F-Spot doesn't seem to let me change the paper size (from regular letter size to 4x6) and simply displays a disabled input box saying Not Available.  Because of this, the printer complains that the wrong paper size is being used, and won't print.  Is there any way to fix this?
<weyer> crap, sorry for double posting that :)
<jarid> can anyone help me
<weyer> but I can't find a place to set "play/pause" to "mpc toggle" , I can only set my "favorite" music player to gmpc, but I can't set commands on a per key basis
<Savage-{> Anybody know if there is a Linux interface like the vista Games Explorer?  I want to put my games in a certain location
<Flynsarmy> onthefence928, No idea if this'll help you, but you could try k3b. it's one of the better burning tools out there
<incorrect> is there a packaged version of subversion 1.5 for 8.04
<Dr_Willis> dlozarie,  6 months.. when the next ubuntu release comes out
<KrimZon> glitsj16, Dr_Willis: do i need to reboot for that to work?
<Dr_Willis> dlozarie,  thats how ubuntu works. every 6 mo rle4ases
<onthefence928> Flynsarmy: is it a KDE program? does it work in gnome?
<jarid> hello im haveing problem i got the ati 3870 and i cnt install vid driver or get compiz working
<incorrect> has it been 2 months since hardy came out?
<Flynsarmy> onthefence928, works in gnome. sudo apt-get install k3b
<jarid> hello im haveing problem i got the ati 3870 and i cnt install vid driver or get compiz working
<dlozarie> Dr_Willis, so say GIMP upgrades to 2.4.7 or 2.4.8, Hardy users can't update to that release?
 * julio_neto Olá Pessoal! | Hello all!
<keanu> any tips on getting f-spot to change the paper size?
<Dr_Willis> dlozarie,  they could always use the source if they wanted to.
<hyppias> Bluetooth install: if I install bluez_util , do I need to install madwifi too ?
<xmpx> hello
<onthefence928> Flynsarmy: thanks i'll try it later, where fid that ntfs-config program go?
<Dr_Willis> dlozarie,  other disrtos often do rolling releases  with every little version.. but then you constantly got to watch for bug/issues/version conflicts
<glitsj16> KrimZon: mount -a would suffice
<fksls> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5237868#post5237868 <-- someone please help me :/  Re: woke up, pc had shut down, help!!!!  X Server terminated unexpectedly
<Flynsarmy> onthefence928, applications - system tools. i told you that
<keanu> everything else except paper size is set to use photo paper, so it's really bugging me
<dlozarie> dloading GIMP 2.4.6 from getdeb.net now. :)
<onthefence928> Flynsarmy: must have missed it srry
<jarid>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<dlozarie> oh my, never noticed it was 10 pm already..
<lensy> ubuntu keeps randomly logging me off anyone know why?
<jarid> hello im haveing problem i got the ati 3870 and i cnt install vid driver or get compiz working
<Dr_Willis> dlozarie,  its 10 am here. :P
<lensy> ubuntu keeps randomly logging me off anyone know why
<lensy> ubuntu keeps randomly logging me off anyone know why
<lensy> ubuntu keeps randomly logging me off anyone know why
<jrib> lensy: don't spam the channel
<Dr_Willis> lensy,  for spamming?
<onthefence928> Flynsarmy: never looked in there, only have VMware in there and i hate that program enough to never look into it's folder unless i have to
<HymnToLife> !repeat | lensy
<ubottu> lensy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<dlozarie> so you're from the States? somewhere in the same time zone as maryland?
<Dr_Willis> lensy,  you are refering to logging off of IRC?
<lensy> no
<lensy> logging off the computer
<lensy> completely
<lensy> no matter what im working of
<lensy> on*
<Dr_Willis> !enter | lensy
<ubottu> lensy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lensy> it just logs off
<Ward1983> lensy, most probably you aaccidentally press the shutdown button on your keyboard or something
<onthefence928> lensy: you hitting any keys?
<stdin> lensy: those are bots, and cursing to uses in /msg is not acceptable
<Ward1983> lensy, by logging off you mean the machine shuts down?
<stdin> *users
<dlozarie> hey what does it mean when "dependency is not satisfiable"?
<lensy> no i mean it logs out
<lensy> it doesnt shut down
<jarid> hello im haveing problem i got the ati 3870 and i cnt install vid driver or get compiz working
<sickmoocow> supp ppl
<lensy> just logs of and thats all my work gone
<xmpx> Hello i have setup samba as PDC and able to auth win users but have not been able to find out how to authenticate Ubuntu clients any help greatly appreciated
<Dr_Willis> lensy,  could be X crashing and restarting.
<Ward1983> lol ffs wth
<Flynsarmy> dlozarie, Means the program you're trying to install requires other programs be installed first
<AndyPT> i am trying to install wine via the synaptic package manager and i am getting an error:   depends: winbind but is not installable
<Ward1983> over here gnome crashes rqndomly
<AndyPT> anyone have any ideas?
<Ward1983> lately everybody seems to have a crashing ubuntu
<glitsj16> dlozarie: that a package you want to install depends on another one that's not available in any of your active repositories (yet)
<lensy> Dr_Willis: is there anything i can do to stop x from crsching?
<onthefence928> Flynsarmy: ok i ran the program, but all it does is give me a check box about writing to NTFS drives
<dlozarie> Flynsarmy: oh. so "dependency not satisfiable: gimp-data" means..?
<Flynsarmy> AndyPT, Use the installation instructions on the wine website. its real easy that way
<Ward1983> a friend cant even install ubuntu 8.04 on ANY of his comps lol
<Ward1983> they all crash
<AndyPT> i have
<Dr_Willis> lensy,  check your video card/drivers/forums for the specific card for others with similer issues.
<AndyPT> it doesnt work
<lensy> k
<lensy> ty
<Flynsarmy> dlozarie, Did you install the gimp-data deb file before the gimp deb file?
<AndyPT> as firefox errors about apt protocol
<Xeon> Hey guys. How could I change the login name  I use? If I go to User Settings, the field is grayed out even after I authenticated...
<dlozarie> Flynsarmy, nope. gonna do that now. thanks!
<AndyPT> and i cant find a way of getting around that
<Dr_Willis> Ward1983,  i have much better luck with the alternative-installer-cd  then the live cd. on Problem hardware
<onthefence928> Flynsarmy: it doesn't say anything about getting the disk to mount on log-in
<Flynsarmy> AndyPT, Firefox errors about apt protocol? You shouldn't be typing apt commands into firefox. they go in the terminal
<Ward1983> Dr_Willis, the problem is ubuntu had problems with hardware that works fine with other distros
<Ward1983> Dr_Willis, that speaks volumes about ubuntu for me
<AndyPT> installation guide asks me to click a link,, and the link is apt://wine/
<KrimZon> Dr_Willis, glitsj16: that works, thanks :)
<jarid> hello im haveing problem i got the ati 3870 and i cnt install vid driver or get compiz working
<AndyPT> what command do i put in the terminal please?
<Ward1983> Dr_Willis, (and ive used ubuntu for about 3 years, so i dont mean to bash ubuntu)
<Flynsarmy> AndyPT: Just do sudo apt-get install wine where it says to do that
<glitsj16> KrimZon: now you can burn that gparted, goodluck ;)
<KrimZon> glitsj16: done that already
<KrimZon> now to balls up my partitions ;p
<glitsj16> heh
<koki__> hello, i cannot start virtualbox, it says i need to add myself to group vboxusers. but, i'm already there (even "id" lists me), what should i do
<Flynsarmy> koki__, Did you log off and back on after you added yourself?
<koki__> yes
<koki__> i also cannot "unlock" the settings, the button is grayed out, even if i'm in admin group
<koki__> unlock the settings in Users and Groups i mean
<AndyPT> still getting same erorr within the console
<AndyPT> wine: depends: winbind but is not installable
<AndyPT> any ideas?
<tshine> morning/aft/eve folks
<tshine> I feel like an old man.  Today's my 36th bday :)
<glitsj16> likewise tshine
<xmpx> Hello, i have setup samba as PDC and working but have not been able to find anything in how to authenticate users to Samba in Ubuntu Desktops any help is greatly appreciated
<Ward1983> tshine, congrants!
<glitsj16> tshine: lol, cangrats nonetheless
<tshine> And here I am on my bday messing with ubuntu, heh
<tshine> Ward1983: thanks :)
<anteaya> tshine: happy birthday, it' mine too
<Flynsarmy> AndyPT, in your software sources are your other sources enabled? See here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=831143
<tshine> anteaya: really? then happy bday to you as well
<Ward1983> congrants too then anteaya
<Dr_Willis> Ward1983,  ive had the exact problem. ubuntu works great.. an dother disrtos have fits...
<anteaya> tshine, Ward1983 thank you
<tshine> anteaya: hold old are you if I may ask?
<tshine> err how
<anteaya> tshine, you may feel old at 36 but I am older than you
<Dr_Willis> Ward1983,  odly enough i had one box that ubuntu dident like.. but xubuntu did.
<_sourcemaker> are there known performance issues with kde and vnc?
<anteaya> tshine, have stopped counting  :)
<dlozarie> tshine, happy birthday!
<tshine> anteaya: heh, I hear ya :)  I am about to stop counting
<AlbertoLempira> hey guys can someone help me with this?.. I've bought a new desktop pc, but i took the ubuntu hard drive from my old pc and installed it on my new one. But i already have installed ubuntu on my new computer in other hd so i'm looking to get my bookmarks from firefox in my old HardDrive somehow, i don't know if there's a folder in / or any other directory in which firefox stores them... thanks.
<tshine> dlozarie: thanks :)
<Ward1983> anteaya, no prob
<koki__> could anyone help me with an issue, i can't unlock administrator settings, even if i'm in admin group
<anteaya> tshine, is better for my health  :)
<koki__> to be exact, the button in "users and groups" in control center is grayed out
<tshine> anteaya: I'm inclined to agree, heh
<Ward1983> Dr_Willis, thats weird lol, that allmost sounds like windows crap :)
<Ward1983> Dr_Willis, because i couldnt afford our linuxserver for our end-assignment at school to crash i used debian, i cannot trust ubuntu anymore :( since it randomly crrashes on my desktop
<Ward1983> cant have that on a server
<yousif> Hi all. I have a question. I m using a simulation program called Linda. I m running it on my ubuntu using Wine. I want to automize extracting the result from the simulator. So i want to activate the simulator press ctrl +c activate an editor and press ctrl + v. I already did that using autoit on a windows pc and i m wondering if something like this is possible in ubuntu.
<glitsj16> AlbertoLempira: firefox 3 has a different bookmarks backend, but you can import your old ones, they should be below ~/.mozilla/firefox in the profile dir .. try "locate bookmarks.html" from terminal, that might give you the exact path
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know why sound stops working in the games if i try to start a game up after 30 mins or so fo my pc being logged in? MP3's still work
<dizzy> DizzyDyn
<scunizi> Flynsarmy, killall pulseaudio
<Flynsarmy> scunizi, hey that worked! thanks! what exactly did i just do?
<scunizi> Flynsarmy, you just killed the pulseaudio sound server that's new in Ubuntu with Hardy.. out of the box it doen't seem to be configured correctly on some machines..
<tshine> I've been messing with this a bit lately:  http://reductivelabs.com/trac/puppet/  So far I recommend it to anyone that has to manage 1 or more boxes
<Flynsarmy> scunizi, I now can't listen to mp3's in anything other than VLC and that's after a significant lag (and window turns black). Ideas?
<scunizi> Flynsarmy, type pulseaudio in a terminal
<Flynsarmy> scunizi, That's pretty dodgy. i'll need to killall pulseaudio every time i want to play a game then start it back up afterwards?
<usuario> hola?
<alex_> hey anyone know how to increase the volume in ubuntu hardy? My volume control has to be cranked to hear it.
<usuario> hi???
<scunizi> Flynsarmy, I'm sure there's a way to configure it so you don't have to do that.. I just haven't  figured out how  yet..  I still don't have my mic working either and that is a pulseaudio issue.
<tshine> alex_:  I have the same prob with my Macbook Pro with OSX Leopard.  You would think they would have fixed that issue with Tiger but no dice :(
<glitsj16> Flynsarmy: you could "pasuspend <command to start your game>" to get it outside of pulse, do you mean games via wine ?
<Flynsarmy> scunizi, I was having the issue before i did this, but i just changed all options TO pulseaudio in the sound preferences so that sounds would work in flash player. how irritating
<Flynsarmy> glitsj16, Both games via wine and regular gnome games (lbreakout2, supertux2)
<HeN> can anyone recommend a good MSN client?
<erUSUL> !msn
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<glitsj16> Flynsarmy: you might want to check http://blog.paulbetts.org/index.php/2007/05/27/make-wine-and-pulseaudio-get-along/ for those wine games
<Flynsarmy> HeN, Pidgin or emesene if you want one real close to windows version of msn
<alex_> would be nice if they figured that out.
<erUSUL> HeN: also emesene y amsn
<Flynsarmy> HeN, neither support webcam. if you really want webcam you need aMSN
<xmpx> Hello, i have setup samba as PDC and working but have not been able to find anything in how to authenticate users to Samba in Linux Desktops any help or redirection is greatly appreciated
<Twister> hey everyone
<HeN> I dont need webcam, thanks
<Jupp3> Hi, is there any simple way to copy directory recursively in alphabetical order?
<Twister> im having a bit of a problem with the nvidia driver,
<tshine> HeN: Have you tried Pidgin?  http://www.pidgin.im/
<Dr_Willis> Jupp3,  dare we ask why  alphabetical order matters?
<Jupp3> Twister: What kind of problem? I just sorted my problem out
<leoboiko> hi.  it appears I can't use vga=711 with hardy alternate, it says mode undefined... any ideas?
<scunizi> tshine, pidgin won't connect to msn
<Jupp3> Dr_Willis: Some devices don't sort files automatically, but rather use the order they are on the card
<yousif> Guys my question again. i would appreciate it if anyone gave my any answer. I m using a simulation program called Linda. I m running it on my ubuntu using Wine. I want to automize extracting the result from the simulator. So i want to activate the simulator press ctrl +c activate an editor and press ctrl + v. I already did that using autoit on a windows pc and i m wondering if something like...
<yousif> ...this is possible in ubuntu.
<d-_-b[w]> Hi i'm getting a "run-init /sbin/init: permission denied" when i boot ubuntu. I "chmod -R 644 /" and then "cmod -R 755" /bin /sbin /usr/sbin /usr/bin
<Twister> i have downloaded the one off the nvidia site, i close x, run the nvidia installer, restart x and it works great, but when i restart the computer
<tshine> scunizi: yes it will. I'm using it on one of my win boxes
<Twister> it goes back to low graphics mode
<starbucks> Hey where do I get the avant manager thing please and how do I install it?
<d-_-b[w]> if I have c"mod -r 755 /" i can boot in to they system
<Guest1617503385> HELLO
<Jupp3> Dr_Willis: So I'd want to "fake" alphabetical sort
<Twister> my thoughts are that a module that is loading after it is affecting but i cant seem to find it (im just graspin at straws here as im kind of a linux newb
<scunizi> tshine, I'm sorry .. you're right.. It just doesn't have the features of amsn..
<scunizi> starbucks, from synaptic package manager
<glitsj16> leoboiko: is that vga=711 ? tried vga=791 ?
<starbucks> scunizi: Is it in there?
<Jupp3> Twister: I just got the driver with restricted driver manager, or whatever it's called nowadays
<Jupp3> Then it would work, except that it allowed only 320x240 or 640x480 screenmodes
<scunizi> starbucks, was the last time I loaded it up
<starbucks> scunizi: Alright thanks
<Twister> ya jupp, that was the problem i had with the restricted driver
<Twister> i have ubuntu 8.04 btw
<Jupp3> Twister: After that I simply added the monitor frequencies to xorg.conf and after booting, I had it work in 1920x1200
<Jupp3> Same here
<Jupp3> Guess that if it can't figure out working settings, it assumes the worse
<Jupp3> Rather than potentially damage a monitor
<Twister> hmm..i tried adding the monitor frequencies and it didnt work, maybe i didnt add the right frequencies
<leoboiko> glitsj16: it worked, thanks! :D
<glitsj16> leoboiko: no prob, thought that the vga=711 looked a bit strange ;)
<Jupp3> Twister: In Section "Monitor"?
<Twister> yea
<hiptobecubic^> i'm trying to run a command on an entire folder in bash. how can i do this?
<Jupp3> Added vendor & model names aswell, although they probably aren't needed
<AndyPT> i am using an eee pc with ubuntu installed, how do i find out what version of ubuntu i have?
<Jupp3> Dr_Willis: So did you have any idea how to do it?
<d-_-b[w]> anybody running ubuntu here?
<Lo_Pan> lsb_release -a
<d-_-b[w]> what is your modes on /lib?
<d-_-b[w]> oops wrong chan :P
<glitsj16> Jupp3: you might find /var/log/Xorg.0.log helpfull as well to see what Xorg picks up and defaults back to
<Twister> d-_-b[w]: no, wrong channel for ubuntu, this is the dead rat channel
<Jupp3> glitsj16: Well it works for me now
<d-_-b[w]> *grin*
<Jupp3> glitsj16: Was just explaining what kind of problem I had, in case it was related with what Twister has
<glitsj16> Jupp3: ok, may been pointed at Twister, got mixed up :)
<starbucks> Guys I isntalled the manager for avant yet I can't find the manager under any of the tabs...
<d-_-b[w]> I feel a bit sheepish now, the message was ment for a lug channel
<Jupp3> glitsj16: I just have this sort copy problem :)
<d-_-b[w]> Twister but wont you be so kind to do a ls -l /lib dump for me :)
<d-_-b[w]> just tell me the permission on lib
<glitsj16> Jupp3: sort copy ? what are you trying to achieve ?
<Guest89264> Do you guys know how i can enable compiz
<mock> is any one on
<d3lf1n0> hi
<yousif> guys.. anyone.. please
<Twister> OH! it keeps loading the .failsafe config
<user1_> hello http://paste.org.ru/?7dxrak this is my log . why dont ./configure want work?
<searow14> hi
<searow14> i can talk
<searow14> u r weird
<searow14> weirdos
<glitsj16> searow: any ubuntu support questions ?
<wols> user1_: have a dirty / filesystem. fsck it
<searow14> this is fun:)
<searow14> twister left
<wols> searow14: please stop it
<user1_> wols, fsck is a command?
<wols> yes
<Jupp3> glitsj16: Alphabetically sorted filelist on a device, which doesn't sort directories
<andy__> hi
<pucko-> user1_, something wrong with ldd?
<BSliver> where can i find the gl header files (gl/gl.h)
<BSliver> in hardy
<BSliver> libgl-dev is not in the repos :(
<yousif> Guys what about my question?
<pucko-> I would guess in tsome of te mesa-dev packages
<Jupp3> BSliver: You can't
<Jupp3> BSliver: Better use GL/gl.h instead
<xmpx> find / -iname "filename" -print
<user1_> pucko-, but i write path to headers file of ssl. how can i ./configure? can i write to path in sources?
<BSliver> i neither have GL/gl.h
<PPKuma> can somebody help me to play rmvb videos on my hardy 64bits?
<Jupp3> Some windows users still insist on using non-case-sensitive filenames
<BSliver> oh
<BSliver> i have it
<BSliver> sry :D
<Jupp3> BSliver: Anyway, that's the filename you should be after
<BSliver> yes, i see
<BSliver> got them
<glitsj16> Jupp3: i see .. what about redirecting the output to a tmp file and sorting it with "sort' command ?
<Jupp3> BSliver: Also remember that link library names are case sensitive aswell
<Jupp3> BSliver: If your code has wrong header paths, they might be wrong aswell
<laurentiu> #ubuntu-ro
<caldo_de_cana> hello
<BSliver> yes, i thought netbeans will automatically correct include file names (as i type)
<pucko-> user1_, the first lines after configures says it can't find the ld.so.conf files, so it can't find the dynamic libraries that you need to link against.
<caldo_de_cana> how do I make the F keys work on a mac keyboard without having to press the fn key?
<Jupp3> glitsj16: Well I got as far as getting file list with find, then sorted it with sort
<wols> BSliver: then you need the mesa dev packages probably
<BSliver> wols, ive just installed it
<BSliver> thanks for the help, jupp3 and wols :)
<wols> BSliver: then use apt-file to see which package you need
<BSliver> yes, i used lower case letters, that was the problem, wols ;)
<glitsj16> Jupp3: ok, is that's not a viable option for you doing it likie that ? can't say i immediately have better solutions
<BSliver> well, thanks
<pucko-> user1_, try reinstalling libc (don't really know though)
<Jupp3> glitsj16: Well the problem was what to do with sorted list which contains both directories and files
<Jupp3> glitsj16: But I think I figured out a solution now
<Jupp3> Which requires quite a bit of overwriting
<morbyte> hi. anyone able to tell me why i have to add a exception for every single certificate in FF3?
<Jupp3> Figured out already a better one, but I'll just wait and see how that turns out :)
<Raven478> lol could anyone explain objects in javascript to me
<PriceChild> morbyte: it will self-signed certificates. to go paypal.com and it should be ok
<glitsj16> Jupp3: ok, can be complex allright, takes a clear head and time (pressed for both a bit at the moment lol)
<caldo_de_cana> morbyte: it was never a good idea to make it so simple to access sites with invalid certificates (like in FF2)
<Jupp3> glitsj16: And I think it's a better idea to live with it, rather than starting to modify the viewer program to sort directories :)
<caldo_de_cana> morbyte: hopefully this forces sites to update their certificates
<ubuntu9732841> can someone remote login and do a data recovery for me?
<Savage-{> anybody know how to fix the Skype panel icon blink issue?
<morbyte> does it help me with facebook? or addons.mozilla.*
<ubuntu9732841> pm me
<Raven478> thanks
<morbyte> the error i get is: (Fehlercode: sec_error_untrusted_issuer)
<morbyte> which means i have to go to the issuer of the issuer of the issuer of the site i want to add ...
<morbyte> insane
<morbyte> caldo_de_cana: how to retrieve a certificate securely?
<PPKuma> can somebody help me to play rmvb videos on my hardy 64bits?
<caldo_de_cana> I don't know. I just add an exception =)
<skiff_> hello all
<morbyte> caldo_de_cana: without the possibility of a man-in-the-middle
<morbyte> argh. ok. u 2
<caldo_de_cana> I think it's the website that has to update its certificate
<skiff_> bliat'
<skiff_> 4e 3a ebanutii mirc
<skiff_> ïèçäåö
<Qwerty> I am trying to download a website, but when running wget I only get index.html and robots.txt. "wget --wait=2 --limit-rate=20K -r -U Mozilla http://web.archive.org/web/20031117132228/www.kalva.demon.co.uk" is what I am running
<axisys> ff 3 seems to be lot slower that ff 2.x
<rambo123> is it about exception regarding certificate in firefox3?
<laurentiu> I have a problem
<laurentiu> who can help me :|
<d-_-b[w]> Can someone temm what is their output of "ls -l /etc/init.d/"?
<d-_-b[w]> laurentiu ask and wait :)
<[dmsuperman]> d-_-b[w], it contains a bunch of executables
<Hirn> laurentiu: restart your computer
<[dmsuperman]> !ask | laurentiu
<ubottu> laurentiu: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<cyphase> hmm, Wine 1.0
<laurentiu> for what restart ?
<laurentiu> just a min to upload error pic
<Hirn> laurentiu: maybe thats the solution
<laurentiu> w8 please
<d-_-b[w]> Can someone temm what is their output of "ls -l /etc/init.d"? Sorry without the /
<d-_-b[w]> i want to know what is the permission on the direcotry
<caldo_de_cana> Hirn: lol... Ubuntu is getting Windowsish
<[dmsuperman]> d-_-b[w], there's a bunch of executables and a README
<Hirn> caldo_de_cana: just kidding :P
<[dmsuperman]> rwxr-xr-x
<hds> Is it possibel to re-run the Grub-config after install af 8.04 ?
<[dmsuperman]> d-_-b[w], rwxr-xr-x on all the files except the README
<Hirn> caldo_de_cana: but youre right, sometimes it helps in ubuntu, too ^^
<laurentiu> THis is the error : http://img37.picoodle.com/img/img37/4/6/22/f_Capturecranm_c9e6c4f.png
<laurentiu> load the pic :(
<[dmsuperman]> d-_-b[w], and the init.d folder itself is also rwxr-xr-x
<d-_-b[w]> thanks
<caldo_de_cana> Hirn: and if that doesn't work. shut down, wait 10 seconds, and turn it back on again =)
<[dmsuperman]> d-_-b[w], no problem. Everything's also owned by root, btw
<Hirn> caldo_de_cana: lol
<[dmsuperman]> I disagree. The only time I have to reboot is a kernel update, or heavy system update
<[dmsuperman]> I've never had to reboot because of unresponsive windows
<laurentiu> what i have to do ?
<[dmsuperman]> Sometimes I restart X, but that's rare also
<debian_way> salve a tutti
<debian_way> qualcuno di voi usa playonlinux?
<laurentiu> when i start a d:\ or c:\ partition <this error he come...:( >
<Jupp3> debian_way: This is an english channel
<[dmsuperman]> debian_way, this is an english channel
<[dmsuperman]> haha
<glitsj16> Qwert: try http://wget.addictivecode.org/FrequentlyAskedQuestions#head-badfdf9c2571452db5d048ff7e080a9247cf6b97 for an explanation of robots.txt and a workaround
<[dmsuperman]> if i'm not mistaken...
<[dmsuperman]> !it
<mattklatte> hallow guys
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<laurentiu> dmsuperman you load that pic ?
<laurentiu> to see my problem ?:(
<[dmsuperman]> laurentiu, you'll have to give english errors or try in the corresponding language channel
<mattklatte> how to disable proftpd service?
<[dmsuperman]> nevermind...
<laurentiu> but is english error
<dmsuperman> laurentiu, are you mounting windows partition?
<mattklatte> when i boot ubuntu.. i dont use proftpd
<laurentiu> nope
<laurentiu> i try to open
<laurentiu> that windows partition
<laurentiu> but he come error of mount
<PPKuma> can somebody help me to play rmvb videos on my hardy 64bits?
<dmsuperman> laurentiu, alright. try "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/disk -o force"
<laurentiu> OK
<laurentiu> right now
<dmsuperman> yup
<Pedr1> hi ppl...i've a problem in internet connection, sometimes a single domain "like all in google, or all in another address, crush and dont load anything, and i 've to wait some minutes before to try load again the pages...i found this; **SYN Flood to Host** in router log...what can be? how to fix?
<laurentiu> fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/disk: No such file or directory
<glitsj16> PPKuma: have you tried http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-mplayer-and-multimedia-codecs-libdvdcss2w32codecsw64codecs-in-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron.html ?
<dmsuperman> laurentiu, then run this: "sudo mkdir /media/disk" then run the other command
<zainuddin> hellow
<laurentiu> is not work i type : sudo mkdir /media/disk but not work
<zainuddin> how to disable proftpd as services?
<dmsuperman> laurentiu, you typed it and that didn't say anything? that's normal
<laurentiu> heh
<laurentiu> i try to open now?
<dmsuperman> laurentiu, it's just creating the directory "/media/disk" and if it executes successfully it won't output errors
<dmsuperman> laurentiu, run that other command I gave you, and if there are no errors then you should be able to open /media/disk
<laurentiu> doesn`t work
<wols> zainuddin: depends how you start it
<laurentiu> same error that give me :(
<wols> !doesn't work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<zainuddin> i want disable proftpd as service.. how can i do
<laurentiu> hei is work one ! the c:\ ....
<wols> Pedr1: your router thinks your PC creates a syn flood.it's a router problem
<laurentiu> but no the d:\
<laurentiu> how i can to work d:\ to open ?
<dmsuperman> zainuddin, under System -> Preferences/Administration -> Sessions, find it in the list and untick the box
<zainuddin> when i boot ubuntu.. i dont have proftpd load.. but i want to start menually
<wols> laurentiu: there are no "d:\" in linux
<dmsuperman> laurentiu, you have to figure out which one D:\ is in linux
<laurentiu> i know that
<laurentiu> but
<dmsuperman> laurentiu, "sudo fdisk -l" will list your partitions
<laurentiu> i know
<wols> zainuddin: sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd start
<Hirn> zainuddin: maybe proftp is under /etc/init.d/...
<wols> !enter | laurentiu
<ubottu> laurentiu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dmsuperman> laurentiu, then from there you figure out which one is D:\
<epcom> www.igi
<laurentiu> Unable to open -
<dmsuperman> wols, he wanted to disable it
<wols> < zainuddin> when i boot ubuntu.. i dont have proftpd load.. but i want to start menually
<laurentiu> i know that is D:\ <-- that in my windows was photos videos and music :(
<laurentiu> and c:\ is with windows xp file
<laurentiu> what two drivers when i install the ubuntu was working
<wols> laurentiu: pastebin the content of your /etc/fstab and the output of fdisk -l  and the output of sudo mkdir /media/disk1
<laurentiu> but ...now is working only d:\ < --
<Hirn> zainuddin: there's a nice program: sysv-rc-conf, you can apt-get it, and there you can enable or disable all starting daemons
<laurentiu> what command wolfs
<laurentiu> i don`t understand
<laurentiu> in console what i type : ??
<zainuddin> how to use sysv-rc?
<Pedr1> @wols how to fix this router problem?
<dmsuperman> laurentiu, "sudo gedit /etc/fstab" to open /etc/fstab, "sudo fdisk -l" then copy that and paste it, and also execute "sudo mkdir /media/disk1" and paste any output it gives you
<zainuddin> Hirn: how to use sysv-rc-conf ?
<Hirn> zainuddin: if you have installed it, you type "sudo sysv-rc-conf" into console
<laurentiu> lol
<laurentiu> i type
<PPKuma> glitsj16: thanks, it did the trick :D
<laurentiu> but is don`t work
<glitsj16> PPKuma: enjoy the video's, no prob :)
<laurentiu> w8 to make a print screen
<Hammerfest> g'day gents
<Hammerfest> I have a very akward problem to solve.
<Hammerfest> I already tried google
<Hirn> zainuddin: there you'll see a list of programs that are starting when ubuntu starts and with "space" you can erase the [x] in the respective runlevel
<Hammerfest> and it is very, very ackward.
<wols> laurentiu: you say "doesn't work" WAY TOO often for anyone to help you. maybe you should give us the exact errors you see if you want help
<laurentiu> hi s : : http://img37.picoodle.com/img/img37/4/6/22/f_Capturecranm_3fe9c20.png
<wols> Hammerfest: your enter misuse is also very awkward
<laurentiu> that i see :)
<Hirn> Hammerfest: cool
<dmsuperman> Hammerfest, naked pictures of yourself on the net? can't help you mate :P
<Hammerfest> I had a crash in my laptop, an acer travelmate 4000, and I was forced to reboot it. When i rebooted, grub told me : error 29: disk write error.
<Hammerfest> so, I decided to reinstall grub. No dice.
<Gohanx> Server for display :0 terminated unexpectedly <--- wow thank you very much what a great error message, that says it all........................
<JFlash> Guys, I tryed evrything but I can't run a custom jvm in ubuntu without using the repos.  Please help!
<wols> laurentiu: press cltr+c. and next time close your " "
<Hammerfest> so, I decided to reinstall grub. No dice. I saw the BIOS, and everything is ok. I used HDD Regenerator, and it noted that there is an irrecoverable bad sector.
<Agu10> hey
<zainuddin> Hirm: tq
<Agu10> how do i open synfig?
<wols> Hammerfest: run smartmontools long test from a live cd
<Pedr1> ok now i get also a **TCP FIN Scan** log..
<dmsuperman> ruh roh, bad sectores are scary
<laurentiu> `/media/disk': File exists
<wols> Hammerfest: no you may not
<JFlash> I even edited the /etc/java/jvm  file, nothing
<Vhozard> can someone help me with wine?
<wols> !ask | Vhozard
<ubottu> Vhozard: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Gohanx> Server for display :0 terminated unexpectedly <--- how do you solve that? it could be anything
<dmsuperman> Vhozard, #winehq usually has better wine support
<[0x41]> which file do i edit for xorg conf ?
<Hammerfest> wols, I'm making dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hd0 bs=1M
<dmsuperman> Gohanx, try looking in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Lo_Pan> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Hotas> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Gohanx> dmsuperman: I have
<dmsuperman> [0x41], /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<marpal> how can i fix pulseaudio in hardy? anyone?
<Hirn> Gohanx: do you mean /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<laurentiu> what i do now?
<Gohanx> dmsuperman: you want it pasted on pastebin? I dont see anything in there that would explain my crash after 8 hours, happens everyday
<Vhozard> I installed the game Dawn of War, but now it says it doesnt work because i dont have 256MB of memory, but I have (but in the log file it says 250MB)
 * wols puts Hammerfest on ignore
<Gohanx> Hirn no /var/log
<Hirn> Gohanx: sry, wrong person :D
<Gohanx> lol np
<Hotas> Anyone know how to fix this? (At places in the panel, I want to remove some places like last document and search and discett etc how ?
<dmsuperman> Gohanx, you could pastebin it, i'm no expert on x server though
<dmsuperman> Gohanx, but I'll take a look
<laurentiu> :\
<gnuskool> g'day
<wols> Gohanx: can you reproduce it?
<marpal> is gutsy livecd will work on wubi?
<marpal> is gutsy livecd will work on wubi?
<glitsj16> marpal: with the help of http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900 pulseaudio can be setup for almost anything, what doens't work exactly ?
<Vhozard> marpal I think i will work
<Gohanx> wols, dmsuperman http://code.bulix.org/1wx0ie-67224 <-- after 8 hours my system will crash, it happenes everyday
<marpal> no sound in hardy due to pulseaudio
<marpal> how?
<joaospinto> ola
<marpal> vhozard can you teach me how to fix it?
<joaopinto> |pt | joaospinto
<joaopinto> !pt | joaospinto
<ubottu> joaospinto: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<dmsuperman> Gohanx, looks alright to me...perhaps in /var/log/syslog ? though I doubt it
<Sinister> what can i use to crop mp3's ?
<apophis> this time I have a funny problem ;) after the update yesterday my x-server crashes directly after login... (compiz / all white -> login again)
<Gohanx> dmsuperman: I can you show my daemon log, theres the xerror
<joaospinto> can anyone please tell me how i can print a pdf file that is in black and white in any other color i want, because my black ink is gone?
<dmsuperman> That might be helpful too :D
<laurentiu> dmsuperman ...can u help me with remote control ?
<dmsuperman> Sinister, Audacity might help
<Vhozard> marpal look here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<Gohanx> dmsuperman: http://code.bulix.org/ix98lr-67225
<joaopinto> joaospinto, I don't think you can do that
<dmsuperman> !ask | laurentiu
<ubottu> laurentiu: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ligemeget> QUESTION: Every time I connect my iPod, Rhythmbox starts up. How can I either change that to Banshee, or just disable any programs starting up when I connect my ipod?
<dmsuperman> joaopinto, is there a reason you're talking to yourself?
<Gohanx> dmsuperman: its the same deal everyday after 8 hours my system dies
<dmsuperman> oooooh
<dmsuperman> haha
<joaopinto> dmsuperman, i am not talking to myself...
<Hirn> joaopinto: scribus can edit a pdf file
<laurentiu> Brb TRY to restart
<dmsuperman> joaopinto, I didn't notice the s in the other person's name
<laurentiu> /...
<joaopinto> Hirn, didn't knew that
<joaospinto> scribus? where can i download that?
<Hirn> joaopinto: yes, the newest version of scribus
<joaospinto> google search?
<dmsuperman> Gohanx, love your PCs name btw :P
<dmsuperman> Gohanx, but no, without something descriptive i wouldn't have a clue.
<selocol> is ff3 out in ubuntu repos?
<Gohanx> dmsuperman: thanks, how original huh :p
<joaopinto> selocol, ff3 is installed by default
<ligemeget> Yo, anyone?
<Gohanx> dmsuperman: oh well thanks anyways, im at total loss my self as well
<[0x41]> i have a problem with Debian, i just installed it, i boot up and the X server doesnt work and needs configuring apparently
<Hirn> joaospinto: i think you can apt-get it
<spx2__> what parameters do I have to use with ngrep to get all the packet message ? I'm currently getting cut off by ".." somewhere... any suggestions are welcome :)
<joaopinto> [0x41], try #debian, this is not the debian support channel, sorry
<[0x41]> ubuntu is based on debian
<[0x41]> so.
<selocol> joaopinto: sorry i meant ff3 the official release
<MrWizeGuy1983> quite true but it's not the same
<ttt--> are previous copy-texts (from copy/paste from firefox) kept somewhere?
<JFlash> how to install java 32bit on my 64bit ubuntu?
<dmsuperman> [0x41], based on, but not the same as
<joaopinto> [0x41], which does mean their the problems are common, neither our ability to support them
<Iron> hi everyone. Who can tell me where can i modify the boot loader options in hardy?
<[0x41]> oh it's definatly not the same, not half as many bigs
<[0x41]> bugs
<joaopinto> not mean
<marpal> but still there is no answer for sound problems in hardy
<dmsuperman> [0x41], they're still totally different operating systems, and you need to check in #debian
<MrWizeGuy1983> JFlash,  you would have to force the installation of a 32 bit browser and force the installation of the 32 bit java
<marpal> maybe I may not use hardy for now
<MrWizeGuy1983> JFlash, if i recall the option is -force on dpkg
<Iron> ﻿hi everyone. Who can tell me where can i modify the boot loader options in hardy?
<JFlash> i've been told that the distributed firefox is 32bit already
<glitsj16> ligemeget: not on hardy myself, so i'm not sure where the specific menu item is located, but look for 'removable drives and media' in there and change the behaviour to your needs
<Vhozard> marpal i had (have) sound problems too, did you try to compile alsa?
<MrWizeGuy1983> JFlash, it says it's 64 bit on mine, go to help and about firefox
<apophis> Iron: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<yoyoned> Iron: If you comrortable try editing /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Iron> thank you
<ligemeget> glitsj16, yes I have found that menu, but strangely in the "Multimedia"-tab I can only set "Media Player" - there are no other boxes
<JFlash> i found on google that it  says 86_64 but that doenst mean it's 64 bit
<ligemeget> IIRC there used to be one with iPods below....
<apophis> anyone has an idea how to start without compiz from console, since I cannot login into x ?
<glitsj16> ligemeget: not sure, you might need root permissions to see all the options, don't know sorry
<JFlash> MrWizeGuy1983:  what repo should I install from?  I'm 100% lost
<MrWizeGuy1983> JFlash, pm me and i'll try to help
<Hirn> apophis: tried startx?
<ligemeget> glitsj16, but how can I access that window as root...?
<AndrewGearhart> has anybody tried Flash 10 on 64bit hardy?
<apophis> Hirn: the login screen starts, x is running, but when logging in its all white, and the server crashes, and I am at the login screen again
<Iron> ﻿yoyoned: thats not what i needed. I just need to change resolution of the boot screen - that with ubuntu logo and progress bar. Where can i do it?
<glitsj16> ligemeget: i'm on xubuntu, don't know what app contromls that specific part of ubuntu
<glitsj16> ligemeget: i'm looking if there's a gconf setting you could trigger, hang on
<yoyoned> Iron: http://www.mepis.org/node/2992
<skurk3n> need help to fix samba
<asianCoolz> is there any gnome utility that control temperature and when temperature too high, slow down cpu...?
<tobias__> thunderbird has stopped launching.  help!
<Hirn> apophis: have you put it into the Sessions menu?
<Walski> whats the ubuntu doco team channel
<Hirn> apophis: into the startup?
<pucko-> apophis, start it with X or xinit (the former should give you a blank X with an xterm), if you don't have anything overriding it in .xinit. or you could make a custum .xinit with only "exec twm" for instance.
<vox> amerinese: no, that's a motherboard operation
<amerinese> can someone explain to me why ls -R *~ doesn't work?
<amerinese> vox: huh?
<joaospinto> sorry, i got scribus, but i can't open the pdf file i want.. is there smething i should do? thanks
<apophis> Hirn: solved ;) ty
<ligemeget> glitsj16, ok I'll wait
<joaopinto> amenado, what are you trying to achieve ?
<yoyoned> Iron: add VGA=773 to the end of the kernel line in grubs menu.lst, or whatever number is appropriate.
<Hirn> apophis: ok =) np.
<amerinese> and what the proper equivalent should be?  also would the proper way to remove backup files in all subdirectories be rm -R *~ ?
<phretor> hi there
<Gohanx> im about to lose it, my entire pc froze
<joaopinto> amenado, find path - name "*~" -exec rm {} \;
<apophis> Hirn: obviously the update script changed the standard session... to something bad. I just missed that
<joaopinto> ops, -name
<vox> asianCoolz: that is something done by the motherboard, not software
<vox> amerinese: sorry, mis-tabbed
<Iron> ﻿yoyoned: thank you, i'll try it
<asianCoolz> vox, i using macbook pro, anything can be done on bios?
<joaospinto> joaopinto do you know what i should do?
<asianCoolz> and vmware ubuntu
<joaospinto> thanks.
<vox> asianCoolz: unsure
<joaopinto> joaopinto, no idea, I am not sure you will be able to do that at all
<joaospinto> ok
<phretor> I need to scan for viruses a computer with no Internet connectivity. At first I thought to use ubuntu live CD but I also need a way to update the virus database: is it possible to 1) boot ubuntu onto an Internet connected computer, 2) update the virus database and 3) burn the ISO of the "updated" live CD?
<joaopinto> phretor, please be aware that you only be able to scan, not to remove
<lubo> hello
<phretor> joaopinto: neither if I mount the filesystem in write mode?
<Hirn> phretor: you can download and burn a new version of knoppicilin, i think thats the one youre looking for
<joaopinto> phretor, clamav only provides virus scanning
<Vhozard> can someone help me solving that wine doesnt recognise all my memory?
<joaopinto> phretor, Ubuntu is not the best tool for virus cleaning, please ask for a better option on ##windows
<phretor> Hirn: and does this allow removal, too?
<Oli``> Is there a way to log uptime (beyone just one session)? so I can, for instance, see the longest uptime
<lubo> i am new in this. how do i install programs from a third party locations?
<glitsj16> ligemeget: i only find this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=713724 .. you might have seen it already, goodluck
<ligemeget> thanks anyway :)
<Oli``> lubo: depends how they distribute things. if it's just a tar, unzip it and look for an install script and run that from the terminal (./scriptname) - if they offer a .deb, get that and double-click it
<marpal> ei where can I get some list of best applications (works well) in ubuntu hardy because i'm planning to reinstall it and don't want to update because I think there is something wrong when you update like it can affect the media application!
<Hirn> phretor: i dont know
<phretor> oki Hirn, thanks anyways to you and joaopinto
<joaopinto> !best | marpal
<ubottu> marpal: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Oli``> phretor: I thought the ntfs drivers on the LiveCD allowed writing.
<Dusk_> I have a wireless problem. i have rt73usb drivers and Ubuntu 8.04 has recognized the wireless card automaticly. But it doesn't work full speed. I have a 1mbit connection but it only downloads with 50kb/s. I used many other sites and many other servers in Synaptic. I have also Windows Vista on other partition and wireless works perfectly
<joaopinto> marpal, upgrades will not affect your media applications
<marpal> the totem works great when i am not updating but when I install application.
<Gohanx> Dusk_: welcome to linux
<ubuntu> ciao
<joaopinto> Oli``, it does, that is not the point
<phretor> Oli``: yeh, but as joaopinto outlined, the issue is that clamav does not allow removal
<Dusk_> Gohanx, lol
<marpal> the last application that I installed was sopcast then it went wrong like no sounds in media
<apophis> Dusk_, welcome to wifi ;)
<ubuntu9732841> can someone login to my box remotley and recover lost data?
<Gohanx> Dusk_: ive spent at least 12 hours just to get my wireless working and lets just say its not exactly stable, and im using a dlink LINUX driver
<apophis> Dusk_, no serious, what is the signal strength? has it worked better before? how many wifi networks are in near proximity?
<Gohanx> linux - signal = 20-70% windows = 100%
<Oli``> phretor & joaopinto : well how about downloading and installing avg into the live environment?
<apophis> Dusk_, and have you shut down your microwave oven? ;)
<Gohanx> but its not linux fault
<Dusk_> apophis, signal is full
<Gohanx> ^ wow
<Gohanx> lucky you
<phretor> Oli``: if it is possible it'd be a good option; will I be able to burn the live then?
<Dusk_> apophis, i think it was better before
<apophis> Dusk_, so the speed should really be better than 50l
<idefix> what's the command for upgrading your ubuntu version?
<Aubre> for some reason, when my niece logs out the screen stops responding, I have to ssh in and kill X
<joaopinto> Oli``, there are windows live cd's specialized for virus cleaning, I really don't see how Ubuntu would make anything easier on this particular task
<Dusk_> apophis, absouletly
<Dusk_> apophis, it must be at least 90-95
<dmsuperman> idefix, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade i believe
<dbbolton> idefix, or gksu update-manager -c
<legend2440> ligemeget: http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/07/08/10-alternatives-to-itunes-for-managing-your-ipod/
<Oli``> phretor: it installs into RAM rather than the CD and it won't be there the next time you boot to the CD - but yeah there are probably better tools as joaopinto says.
<apophis> do you have a pc on the wired end? or do you just test with internet servers? It still could be its not the wifi part
<marpal> ei #ubuntu-bots are not responding
<andycan> Why does my sound controller start functioning at 50%? from 0-50% its on the same volume.
<ligemeget> niice
<idefix> dmsuperman dbbolton is it really worth it? all the hassle?!
<opt1k_> hi... i got a question, i've installed ubuntu-restricted-extras for codecs& such and now most of the time when i view youtube vids or watch movies i don't have any sound, and youtube plays choppy
<dmsuperman> idefix, i hate pulseaudio, gave me nothing but trouble
<phretor> Oli``: I know it wouldn't be there after reboot :) I was in fact wondering if it's possible to burn the "actual" live.
<dmsuperman> idefix, pusleaudio alone made me reinstall gutsy
<dmsuperman> idefix, and flash support is worse in hardy
<ligemeget> legend2440, actually it would be swell if I could get a program that sync'd my whole Music library på my iPod (I have a big iPod)
<ligemeget> All the ones Ive been using so far have been drag-n-drop
<joaopinto> phretor, there are some instructions to customize a live cd and reburn, but like I said, search for a better option :)
<marpal> dmsuperman if you have a cure for pulseaudio please let us know!
<marpal> thanks
<Ryouga_Hibiki> hi
<Oli``> phretor: there *is* a remastering tool for doing that - but I've no experience with it
<legend2440> ligemeget: i don't have an ipod so not sure what would be best
<ligemeget> damn
<marpal> I wish I could cure that problem but I am new in linux as well as ubuntu
<Ryouga_Hibiki> so does linux work with wireless?
<PossibleBit> yeah
<Hirn> sure
<PossibleBit> well it depends on the card
<PossibleBit> marpal: what exactly is your problem with pulseaudio?
<joaopinto> Ryouga_Hibiki, if the card is supported, yes
<Ryouga_Hibiki> mine is some type of broadcom
<PossibleBit> I've recently found a fix for ONE particular issue
<PossibleBit> that being the issue of Alsa apps having no sound.
<apophis> dmsuperman, flash works fine when the audio problems are solved, even on 64bit, no probs! even zattoo works :D
<PossibleBit> Just install libasound2-plugins and alsaconf-gtk.
<PossibleBit> Run alsaconf-gtk and switch your standard soundcard to pulseaudio
<opt1k_> hey, can anyone solve my problem?
<opt1k_> hi... i got a question, i've installed ubuntu-restricted-extras for codecs& such and now most of the time when i view youtube vids or watch movies i don't have any sound, and youtube plays choppy
<dmsuperman> apophis, it wasn't audio i was having issues with, flash made firefox crash constantly
<legend2440> ligemeget: in the instructions for Banshee in that link i sent.  Instruction #15 mention synchronizing the ipod
<apophis> dmsuperman, oh! I C
<PossibleBit> hmm do you use the Open Source or Properitary Flash plugin?
<opt1k_> i have opensource
<opt1k_> flash plugin
<PossibleBit> hmm you should try with the adobe one then.
<PossibleBit> I use that and it runs fine enough
<PossibleBit> I think the package is called flash-nonfree or something
<joaopinto> the open source plugin is almost useless :P
<opt1k_> oh, ok.. where can i get the adobe one?
<opt1k_> oh.. tx
<opt1k_> btw how to remove the opensource one? :D
<joaopinto> flashplugin-nonfree
<opt1k_> i'm kinda new
<opt1k_> XD
<PossibleBit> just uninstall it?
<PossibleBit> the same way you installed it.
<opt1k_> yh but where ? :D
<opt1k_> kk
<opt1k_> tx
<apophis> opt1k_, well I had the same problem as opt1k_ with the nonfree plugin... I am not sure if that will help
<opt1k_> sry for stupid q
<opt1k_> apophis how did u solve it?
<gtt> I need some serious help with ssh
<axisys> I am missing termcap library.. which pkg has it?
<apophis> opt1k_, in fact I searched for "flash no audio ubuntu" and tried about 8 different solutions, and then it finally worked, and I have no idea which one it was
<gtt> it asks for a password, even tho i think i've been pretty clear in telling it that it should not. :(
<opt1k_> oh... ok, i'll think of something then :)
<PossibleBit> If the desecration hits the ventilation you can try downloading and installing the plugin from adobe site, and bypass synaptic, though I don't think it would make a difference.
<opt1k_> who knows..
<PossibleBit> right, I think there was another package I installed that made it work, but I haven't even the slightest clue what package <.<
<opt1k_> btw what's the name of the opensource plugin?
<XGas> Gnash
<opt1k_> kk tx
<eduardo> fdisk
<marpal> can i install irc client on gutsy?
<IndyGunFreak> marpal: of course
<IndyGunFreak> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<gtt> isnt there one already installed?
<marpal> I want to try gutsy
<opt1k_> pidgin is
<IndyGunFreak> pidgin is a horrible IRC client.. great IM client though
<marpal> you know It's my first time here in ubuntu and linux world
<opt1k_> yh
<opt1k_> i use xchat
<gtt> welcome marpal :)
<FuRom> pidgin is an AWESOME IRC CLIENT!!!!
<gtt> it should have xchat.
<opt1k_> marpal this is my second day using linux :)
<dbbolton> im using finch for irc stm
<FuRom> pidgin is fuzz-free.
<XGas> optlk_: I recommend: https://launchpad.net/~gnash/+archive
<opt1k_> yeah it has
<IndyGunFreak> FuRom: lol, then you've never used a good irc client
<eduardo> How can I format my disk in Ubuntu_
<marpal> wow!
<opt1k_> sudo apt-get install xchat
<marpal> I really want to learn some more here!
<FuRom> IndyGunFreak, I've used IRC for more 10 years now. I've went through tons of clients.
<Amun> is there a mysql frontend that does not require php/apache?
<marpal> maybe I should wait till the hardy is good at all
<IndyGunFreak> FuRom: then i feel very safe saying your opinion is in the very very low minority
<joaopinto> Amun, the mysql command line client ?
<gtt> installing mysql is separate from php and apache
<joaopinto> ops, was for Amun
<apophis> Amun, mysql-admin
<IndyGunFreak> marpal: hardy is fine.. whats the problem?
<gtt> marpal: hardy is already awesome... go ahead and get started now
<entropius> Retard-user question: I upgraded to 8.04 yesterday which worked fine for a day, but now my desktop icons are gone and I can't right-click on my desktop to get the context menu; all I see is my wallpaper. All my stuff is still in ~/Desktop, it just doesn't show.
<entropius> Any idea what's going on? I'm on 8.04, Gnome+Compiz.
<dbbolton> entropius reinstall nautilus
<marpal> I always using youtube using totem but there is a problem in hardy (pulseaudio)
<marpal> unless someone can fix it
<axisys> configure: error: *** termcap support not found
<marpal> at least that bug
<IndyGunFreak> marpal: youtube is fine on hardy.. i watch it all the time
<dbbolton> and make sure it's started when you log in
<FuRom> IncyGunFreak, how often do you get fuzzed man?
<axisys> where do I get that termcap support?
<apophis> entropius, logout, chose Gnome from Preferences and Login again
<marpal> but it's not working now
<FuRom> ﻿IndyGunFreak*
<marpal> no sound at all
<FuRom> lawl, lame typos.
<Amun> i was specifically talking about a GUI. i was also referring to phpmyadmin when requesting it NOT to have php/apache
<tobias> my mail client (thunderbird) doesn't open anymore.  I'm completely lost.  any ideaS?
<marpal> should I reinstall it? or turn to gutsy?
<entropius> dbbolton: nautilus is running atm (I have some directories open) and doing fine... but it still needs a reinstall?
<apophis> Amun, mysql-admin ;) GUI / Standalone
<tobias> i'm using hardy
<opt1k_> well, my sound works now, but the video on youtube is still choppy..
<opt1k_> how to solve that part?
<Pollywog> I am running Hardy Heron and I am unable to get the bootlogger working, I have it set to YES in /etc/default/bootlogd
<IndyGunFreak> marpal: you've not said what the problem is, so nobody can tell you what to do,
<Amun> apophis: you answered my question. thanks ;)
<Ryouga_Hibiki> so I take it flash doesn't work yet on ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> Ryouga_Hibiki: flash works fine on ubuntu
<Pollywog> I need to find out what a boot error is all about, one that is too long to remember but has a UUID in it and then says "booting normally"
<apophis> Ryouga_Hibiki,  Flash works fine normally
<XGas> Flash works fine.
<marpal> I played youtube  in totem but the sound is not working
<Ryouga_Hibiki> ok thats good..
<marpal> i try vlc and mplayer and amarok same thing happened
<XGas> Hmm, PulseAudio or codec problem?
<marpal> no sounld at all
<IndyGunFreak> marpal: ok, why ar eyou playing youtube in totem, use flash like 99% of the free world
<opt1k_> anyone here knows how to make youtube play nonchoppy vids? :D
<apophis> opt1k_, Normally a restart of Firefox helps alot when it gets choppy
<gtt> ah
<gtt> no sound.
<Ryouga_Hibiki> so does ubuntu support broadcom wireless cards?
<marpal> because my video is not good
<marpal> i don't have video card
<opt1k_> heh apophis... i restarted, but it's choppy from the beginning
<IndyGunFreak> Ryouga_Hibiki: the current version(hardy), does much better than the lder versions
<IndyGunFreak> !broadcomm | Ryouga_Hibiki
<ubottu> Factoid broadcomm not found
<marpal> in totem it's nice to play youtube videos cause it feels having a video card
<Ryouga_Hibiki> hmm ok
<IndyGunFreak> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Ryouga_Hibiki> !broadcom
<marpal> I'm using p3 and 512 ram with 80 HDD
<zamba> how do i boot without acpi?
<IndyGunFreak> i always think that has 2 m's for some reason
<marpal> pentium 3
<Ryouga_Hibiki> oh I see thank you IndyGunFreak
<opt1k> oh yeah, what should i do, i have no sound in vlc too.. :(
<IndyGunFreak> opt1k: do you have any sound at al?
<apophis> opt1k, yeah the linux sounsarchitecture ;) .... try to set everything to alsa
<opt1k> IndyGunFreak ye
<opt1k> apophis, ok, i'll try that
<Ryouga_Hibiki> ok it seems they got most of the wireless issues solved ^^ anyone know much about using wine?
<IndyGunFreak> Ryouga_Hibiki: wine is very hit/miss.. lot more miss than hit.
<marpal> and now i try to play youtube in internet and the sound is not working
<AndrewGearhart> anybody know a way to configure email addresses (mailto links in firefox) to open in Gmail rather than evolution?
<IndyGunFreak> !appdb | Ryouga_Hibiki
<ubottu> Ryouga_Hibiki: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Amun> Ryouga_Hibiki: get a cork opener, screw it in, pop it off. poor into cup, drink with your pinky sticking out for added effect.
<Flynsarmy> opt1k, If you change all your sound preferences ot alsa just check that flash is still owrking in firefox. mine wasn't and i had to change it all to pulseaudio to get it working
<IndyGunFreak> Amun: lol
<Ryouga_Hibiki> heh
<Flynsarmy> opt1k, flash sound that is
<marpal> how did you do that?
<Flynsarmy> marpal, change your sound preferences to all pulseaudio and it'll start working
<opt1k> Flynsarmy but switching the sound preference to alsa will make my vids have sound in vlc?
<marpal> ok I'll try it
<IndyGunFreak> Flynsarmy: my audio works fine, and i don't use pulse
<Flynsarmy> IndoRama, Yea, same on my laptop. but my PC is different for some reason :S
<jrib> AndrewGearhart: I have a small shell script and set that as my mail handler in system -> preferences -> preferred apps.  If you google for one, you can probably find a similar script
<geekaia> hi guys
<plahpoy> i keep trying to install nusphere on 8.04 and keep getting "you should have these libs installed: - libc6.1-1.so.2 and libc6.2-2.so.3
<apophis> opt1k, as I said... linux audio !!! its horrible...
<plahpoy> how do i get these installed, if i apt-get it says i already have the latest libstd
<marpal> nothing happened!
<opt1k> heh.. well for now the sound works and the youtube vids aren't choppy
<opt1k> btw, how to configure my saitek GM3200 on linux?
<marpal> maybe I should re install ubuntu
<opt1k> i'm pissed off
<marpal> hardy i mean
<opt1k> i tried all sorts of tutorials
<axisys> what is a good and simple soft phone?
<sdtr443w> Are there any caveats to setting up a network printer?  I have the address of my printer added to Printer Configuration, but nothing ever prints.
<opt1k> and none work
<IndyGunFreak> opt1k: what is the problem?
<marpal> even the update manager is not working!
<sickmoocow> any1 know if theres a tarball installer?
<Maze1253> Hello
<opt1k> IndyGunFreak i can't get the forward&back button to work
<Travis70> Hello!
<IndyGunFreak> opt1k: w/ firefox?
<opt1k> yeah
<Flynsarmy> sickmoocow, extract the stuff out of the tarball. it's what's inside that you install, not the tarball itself
<IndyGunFreak> opt1k: is firefox responding?
<Maze1253> Man I have to find a stupid hack to solve some problem
<opt1k> IndyGunFreak, no, firefox is responding only to the "forward" part of the button by displaying a popup menu
<IndyGunFreak> opt1k: well, there've been a lot of issues w/ Firefox, but that is the first i've heard on that one
<Elijah> Help - i painted fire on screen and i didn't check how to turn it off
<opt1k> lol...
<JFlash> guys, jre6 package  says "This package contains architecture independent files.". Does it mean it has 32-bit too?  I need 32bit but I'm on a 64bit box.
<opt1k> that's a bad thing for my mouse i guess
<glitsj16> Elijah: no worries, there'a also a water effect :p
<JFlash> however i found another one called
<Maze1253> Blah SMB4K refuses to remount partitions ( as it refuses to keep the location name or wait till he get a new workgroup list) and thus refuses to mount it
<Maze1253> Anyway thats non of your problem
<Elijah> glitsj16, how do i get my screen back
<IndyGunFreak> JFlash: java s in the repos, no real need to compile it.
<JFlash> ia32-sun-java6-bin
<Maze1253> I just need to have a break
<Maze1253> :|
<JFlash> safe to install it in a 64bit box?
<IndyGunFreak> JFlash: i don't see why not...
<JFlash> i need 32bit java
<IndyGunFreak> JFlash: what do you need java for?
<JFlash> is this not a repo?]
<glitsj16> Elijah: go to the compizconfog-settings-manager (don(t know the menu item) and tune your settings
<JFlash> i'm using synaptic
<opt1k> so is there any thing i can do for firefox to respond to the both parts of that forward/back button?
<marpal> i think it's superkey+ALT+C
<andycan> Why does my sound controller start functioning at 50%? from 0-50% its on the same volume.
<JFlash> i though this was from the repos
<IndyGunFreak> JFlash: yes, i thought you were installing it from source, us synaptic to install it.
<glitsj16> *Elijah: compizconfig-settings-manager .. sorry for the typo
<JFlash> yes but i need the 32bit version
<IndyGunFreak> JFlash: the version in the repos is the 32bit version, there is no 64bit java to my k nowledge
<marpal> i envy to those who can use compiz!
<marpal> huhuhuhu!!!!
<Elijah> glitsj16, i can't do that i have fire on my screen and cant get to my settings, thats the problem, they are default can someone check what it is and tell me how to turn off
<matt444> could i get some help setting up a svn server?  i set up the svnserve.conf files for anonymous checkout but it simply won't allow it!  anon-access = read  anon-access = write   but i run svn co svn://localhost/opt/mydirectory  and it asks for a password (for a user I HAVE set up) and still says "svn: Authorization failed"
<legend2440> Elijah: doe shift+Super+c turn it off?
<Chrysalis> does unace work with fileroller?
<Elijah> legend2440, that worked
<Elijah> thanks
<Jenova_skill> Hello..... Im having some problems installing ubuntu on my other computer... I can't seem 2 make the disk..... I ran the program on the site to check the checksums and they don't match i've downloaded it from 3 diff places and same result..... I had no problems at all with the 32bit version........ the one im having probs with is 64 bit
<Gohanx> checking for XdbeQueryExtension in -lXext... no <--- what do I need from apt?
<Xeon> Hey all. Can anybody tell me why I can mount my internal partition which is NTFS and not my external hard drive which is also NTSF?
<wols> Xeon: not unless you give us errors
<Xeon> Allright give me a second
<siavash> Jenova_skill are you sure ur checking it with the correct checksum?
<IndyGunFreak> Xeon: i'm guessing it ill be a permission error.
<sdtr443w> Are there generic network printer drivers in Ubuntu?
<asmo[B]> anyone here run into problems installing vmware workstation?
<Xeon> vols: 'Unable to mount the volume ****' Details say err dbus error mount file
<Jenova_skill> Not entirely........... i've followed the directions 2 do so...... so i assume it's right................. I burned the disk nehow.... and i boot up off it and it hangs up when i slect anything...
<jussi01> sdtr443w: yes
<Xeon> The err error messages changes so I cant get it all
<Xeon> Its weird
<gwp> I dont seem to have an open system tray, how do I get that back?
<Xeon> DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<Nutzebahn> Hello.
<JFlash> is this channel for ubuntu help?
<Nutzebahn> Yes.
<Nutzebahn> It is.
<sdtr443w> jussi01: If the Device URI field is something like "socket://192.168.0.100:9100" should I assume it has the location right if that matches the printer's URL?
<joaopinto> gwp, from the Panel, with the mouse, Add To Panel, Notification Area
<JFlash> can someone tell me how to install a 32bit version of Sun's java from a repo
<Kitu> how it's possible : http://www.kenzooz.com/up/kicker.png ?
<reikon> JFlash, sudo apt-get install sun-java6*
<JFlash> I'm on a 64 box.  I did a manual isntall but ubuntu refuses to find my jvm
<bhanu> i have just installed on my brand new HP pavillion but i cant enable my nvidia drivers, it shows enabled in hardware manager but not in use. How can i make them in use and enable desktop effects?
<Kitu> it's my desktop
<Xeon> Its something to do with a bus something
<reikon> JFlash, ooh
<reikon> nvm
<Nutzebahn> Is there a development environment for the Blackberry which can run on Ubuntu?
<JFlash> np
<Freakazoi> err can someone help me out, i got two network cards ,and i think its cuasing a problem in ubuntu
<Reaper> Hi there..
<miked595> sup channel
<jussi01> sdtr443w: without knowing more about your setuop, its hard to tell exactly how it should be, but I need to run right now. perhaps others can help.
<Reaper> I am an Ubuntu Newbie...
<bhanu> jflash: is the installed location in your system path
<sun01tech> would there be a problem using an older 1.1 usb port to install ubuntu from a flash drive...running into some half loads
<Reaper> A problem trying to intall .tar.bz2
<dyf> is sun java open source?
<Freakazoi> err can someone help me out, i got two network cards ,and i think its cuasing a problem in ubuntu
<Reaper> Please anyone? how to install .tar.bz2? I just donwloaded a program...and I don't know how to install it.
<Blue_> Try]
<IndyGunFreak> Reaper: what is the program...
<dyf> !compile | Reaper
<ubottu> Reaper: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Nutzebahn> Double click the file to open it Reaper.
<miked595> Reaper: untar it
<IndyGunFreak> Freakazoi: what makes you think two network cards is causing your issue?
<JFlash> so to make the long story short I have been trying for **hours** to get gnu's version out of my way and use sun's, but since i'm on a 64box and need to run a 32bit jre, this has proved to be tricky
<miked595> tar jxvf file.tar.bz2
<Kitu> WHY nobody answere me here ?
<Freakazoi> IndyGunFreak, in ubuntu 7, i could disable one, in 8 i cant
<Reaper> wine.
<Reaper> Don't ask me to do from Add/Remove.
<Reaper> lol
<Reaper> because it was not working..
<Reaper> my connection was suckish..
<Reaper> but mericly, I could download it alone.
<FloodBot2> Reaper: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Reaper> I have it on my desktop. I need to install it.
<Freakazoi> and no matter wat i set both to, i cant ping
<dyf> Kitu: possibly because nobody has an answer?
<XGas> lol
<JFlash> bhanu:  i don't know what system path is ,  i edited a file called /etc/java/jvm   but nothing changed
<Jenova_skill> If i install Ubuntu from a USB drive ...... do i just copy the ISO to it or do i need to do something differant?
<IndyGunFreak> Reaper: well, its stupid to compile wine.. there's no need for it, its in the repos.
<JFlash> do I have to restart linux?
<miked595> reaper try synaptic
<Kitu> dyf, why when i lauch kicker i have kde desktop integrated in gnome ?
<XGas> Reaper: http://winehq.org/site/download-deb
<dyf> !compile | Reaper
<ubottu> Reaper: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<bhanu> jflash: open terminal and type echo $PATH
<error404notfound> if I login into a tty using alt+f2 or something like that, I see "You have new mail", when I do mail, I get "no new messages", I also tried less /var/mail/username, no use
<JFlash> bhanu: oh yea that
<JFlash> i did that
<dyf> Kitu: there should be a switch that doesn't allow it to switch
<JFlash> it's on the path
<IndyGunFreak> sorry, wen someone says, "dont ask me to do from add/remove".. that automatically tells me moron or troll
<XGas> Reaper: There is also: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html for older distros
<dyf> Kitu: try man kicker
<Kitu> hum ok
<sun01tech> Jenova_skill: use this program i worked for with  a usb 2.0 port : http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<JFlash> wow, no it's not
<JFlash> but it was yesterday
<IndyGunFreak> Freakazoi: is one of them on board, and one of them a card, or what?
<dyf> Kitu: if you start nautilus, it sets itself as the window manager and desktop manager.. when you start it as "nautilus --no-desktop" it just opens the file manager and leaves everything to the host window manager
<bhanu> jflash: ;-)
<dyf> it's probably the same with kicker
<Freakazoi> IndyGunFreak, both onboard
<miked595> wine is in the repos why compile it unless you need to bleeding edge newest version
<Kitu> ok
<yeshol2> !addon
<ubottu> Factoid addon not found
<rsk> wine 1.0 is in backports
<IndyGunFreak> !pastebin | Freakazoi please pastebin your lspci and give me the link
<ubottu> Freakazoi please pastebin your lspci and give me the link: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<JFlash> sorry mom needs me at the table
 * Kejia Testing
<dyf> what is bleeding edge?
<JFlash> back in 10min
<dyf> looks like something violent
<bhanu> !path
<ubottu> Factoid path not found
<dyf> and edge that bleeds?
<Kaja> dyf, it's something so new that it's not expected to work properly.
<miked595> dyf, A pun on "leading edge." It implies that using the latest technology is often risky because it has not been tested with enough users and may not perform as expected.
<dyf> ok
<miked595> anyone using kopete for the IRC?
<Blue_> 这是哪儿啊？
<IndyGunFreak> sorry, have to go.
<error404notfound> is there a software that scans windows viruses on my machine on which ubuntu is installed? so that if I unintentionally copied a windows virus while copying data, it doesn't effect windows machines in my network
<Freakazoi> arrg
<Freakazoi> err can someone help me out, i got two network cards ,and i think its cuasing a problem in ubuntu ? both onboard
<angel> hello
<Jenova_skill> thanks sun01    I hope this all works
<miked595> Freakazoi: they should be labeled eth0 and eth1
<Jenova_skill> i have an idea it might be the cd type or something silly like that
<Freakazoi> ya miked595
<Freakazoi> but both are not working, well in the sense of a network
<Freakazoi> i cant connect pppoe
<Freakazoi> thou i dont know which card its using
<Wootie> Hey can anyone tell how to set up my info window  (Text near my name) in Pidgeon (MSN?)
<miked595> so you can configure the one that's plugged into the network
<angel> anybody can help me where i can find application like Knemo for gnome ?
<Freakazoi> i donno which one it is
<miked595> set them both to dhcp and the check which one grab an IP
<Freakazoi> and i tried doing both, nothing
<Freakazoi> i dont use dhcp in my network
<miked595> Freakazoi: disable one and see if ou can ping the gateway if you can switch the cable and try again
<Freakazoi> i cant disable them
<miked595> ya you can
<Freakazoi> in ubuntu 8, i use to be able to in 7
<miked595> sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<openros> Iam using hardy in my dell lap. Nvidia driver problem working currently in Low graphics mode... help me out pls
<angel> anybody can help me where i can find application like Knemo for gnome ?
<andycan> where does appearance manager save the icons and themes?
<Freakazoi> how can i config eth1
<Freakazoi> from console
<Freakazoi> seems like network settings is broken
<miked595> Freakazoi:  either way it should work... you can also click the network icon in the upper right and select manual config
<suweid> How do I "emerald --replace" on login? (So that emerald theme is loadead)
<miked595> you should see both card and you can configure them there
<suweid> My current method involves hitting alt+f2 and typing it in. Is there a way to automate that.
<cycom> suweid: gnome, right?
<Freakazoi> i know man, its not working
<miked595> you can also disable them by unchecking the check box
<Freakazoi> i change a setting
<suweid> Gnome, gnome. yes.
<Freakazoi> it just sits there like a idiot
<Freakazoi> and if i untick, does nothing
<miked595> hmm you restart the network?
<cycom> suweid: click System, preferences, sessions
<miked595> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<suweid> Okay, say no more. I get it. :)
<cycom> suweid: Voila! Startup programs ;)
<suweid> Thanks.
<cycom> suweid: no problem
<cycom> suweid: do you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed?
<Niek> I've a question, I have a .avi file. and want it to burn to a DVD. But I wan't the DVD to be played from my DVD-recorder, and that one doesn't understand .avi's. So, what convert program should I use to convert those .avi's to .iso or whatever proper DVD format is. ?
<suweid> cycom, I do now.
<miked595> any KDE users here?
<ThomasHC> from time to time
<ZeeshanQ> hi
<ZeeshanQ> can anyone suggest me a book to start linux from the command line
<ThomasHC> as in?
<ThomasHC> building it from a base gnu/linux system?
<miked595> ZeeshanQ: ???
<cycom> suweid: very handy. lets you customize compiz a lot more.
<ZeeshanQ> miked595: i mean some book that teaches me linux frm basics
<ThomasHC> I can do that....lol
<ZeeshanQ> miked595: but not gui , the core , command line interface
<miked595> try gentoo
<cycom> ZeeshanQ: honestly, the way I learned most of my command line skills was fighting with gentoo :)
<ThomasHC> whats your previous experiance
<ThomasHC> or arch
<ThomasHC> lol
<prodigel> Hi all. I'm doing a resize to create an XFS partition for mythtv( read that it's one of the best choices). How much space does it need?
<cycom> steep learning curve, but ban does it teach you to hate gentoo. also, use command line.
<suweid> cycom, I used it before and I wasn't impressed with all the spinning cubes.
<miked595> ZeeshanQ: gentoo will have you compiling everything.. yu will know linux inside and out
<ZeeshanQ> ThomasHC: i hv Ubuntu JeOS installed in VMware , i need a guide of sort that teacher me linux working
<ZeeshanQ> miked595: ohk
<Freakazoi> anyone ever tried synergy ?
<ZeeshanQ> miked595: i already hv the rute's linux tutorial
<cycom> suweid: yeah, now they have stuff similar to OS Xs Expo and crap like that, but WAY better.
<ThomasHC> JeOS?
<asmo[B]> anyone here run into problems installing vmware workstation?
<cycom> Freakazoi: me.
<miked595> ZeeshanQ: well what do you want to learn ow to use bash?
<XGas> I use KVM
<cycom> asmo[B]: yeah, you need to download a script to patch the vmware install
<ZeeshanQ> miked595: pretty much
<xmpx> Hello, i have setup samba as PDC, but not able to find a how to authenticate users to Samba in Linux any help or redirection greatly appreciated
<cycom> asmo[B]: more than likely that is.
<ThomasHC> I see
<ZeeshanQ> miked595: i mean the whole file permission system n the commands n how to use em
<ThomasHC> you need to know what, basically
<cycom> Freakazoi: what's up with synergy dude?
<Freakazoi> Cycon, im trying to use it bettwen windows + linux, windows being server, it works, but it like freezes ever 5secs for 2secs
<ThomasHC> ?
<ZeeshanQ> miked595: i have a unix book of sort
<XGas> man chmod ?
<asmo[B]> cycom: to fix the vmmon module error?
<ZeeshanQ> but it's very old n uses SCO Unix
<cycom> Freakazoi: got a lot going on in your network?
<miked595> ZeeshanQ: just gotta get in there.. remember that "man" is ur friend
<ZeeshanQ> i need a book like that for Debian
<cycom> asmo[B]: pretty sure, yeah. let me see if I can find a post on it or something.
<ZeeshanQ> miked595: man pages are currently over my head
<asmo[B]> cycom: ok thanks :)
<suweid> cycom, exposé was nice; but I have a button for it already... All I really use is zoooooom!
<XGas> you don't need a book, you need man
<Bhavesh> ZeeshanQ best thing to do is just get a goal and see if you can do it you can always find some basic tutorial on the internet
<miked595> ZeeshanQ: type "man ls" or "man bash" basically for what ever command you are goign to run just look up the syntax there
<Freakazoi> cycom, nope
<oCLioN> how do i set rootpassword on mysql ?
<ZeeshanQ> Bhavesh: ya i've been doin it since a lot of time , managed to make 200 diskless workstations run out a server in skool lab 2 years ago
<ZeeshanQ> but lookin for something more structured
<miked595> ZeeshanQ: your first goal should be to learn how the filesystem is tructure and how to traverse it
<Freakazoi> wierd, its fine now lol
<ZeeshanQ> miked595: ya , how to go on about it
<cycom> asmo[B]: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Workstation
<Freakazoi> wait no cycom , its like fked up freezing so random
<cycom> Freakazoi: try running synergyc as sudo.
<Freakazoi> k
<loz> hi can anyone recomend a good link for designing my own web site, or even name a few things that might help me google it out?
<oCLioN> loz .. easyest way is to install e107 .. and build it from there
<cycom> suweid: I was always partial to wobbly windows.  They just feel better to me, like I'm moving something around.
<Freakazoi> cycom, think that worked man ta
<ZeeshanQ> oCLioN: or drupal , i prefer it
<cycom> Freakazoi: heh. glad to hear it.  I had the same issue.
<ZeeshanQ> loz: install XAMPP n then Drupal
<miked595> ZeeshanQ: http://www.freeos.com/articles/3102/ try that
<suweid> cycom, well i've read somewhere that the future of computing is in tactile feeling: like in johny mnemonic.
<ZeeshanQ> miked595: thnx a lot man , that shud really help me get a kickstart
<xmpx> Hello, i have setup samba as PDC and working but have not been able to find anything in how to authenticate users to Samba loggin into Ubuntu; any help or redirection is greatly appreciated
<miked595> ZeeshanQ: once you know how the file sytem is laid out you can move around and get to know the start up proceedure and the program that load.. get to know what a daemon is
<loz> ZeeshanQ:  those programs are not in synaptic?
<Freakazoi> hey cycom, u good at samba sharing ?
<n1c0> hi all, someone knows if nxhtml-mode for emacs is packaged for ubuntu ? I found nxml-mode but nxhtml-mode.
<error404notfound> I have started a recursive scan on the root partition, and all it does it displaying "Please wait..."
<Azzuron> Would anyone be willing to give me a hand attempting to reclaim my sound card? I seem to have broken it some how.
<ZeeshanQ> miked595: okay . ya that's the core kind of info i needed on linux ,
<ZeeshanQ> loz: google it
<ZeeshanQ> loz: xampp is pretty easy to install , just unzip n start
<loz> ZeeshanQ:  THX
<XGas> Azzuron: Do you know your brand and model of your sound chip?
<Chrysalis> trying to unace a stupid file but didnt work so i got the one from the ace website. do i need to replace the old one at /usr/bin because at the ubuntu wiki they say to put it in /usr/local/bin instead??
<onthefence928> i'm trying to change my fstab to auto-mount a partition on boot what do i type? tell me what you need to know and i'll tell you so you can help me
<miked595> ZeeshanQ: good start to understand what's running
<Azzuron> XGas: One moment its built into the board ill find out.
 * N3bunel saluta
<Niek> I've a question, I have a .avi file. and want it to burn to a DVD. But I wan't the DVD to be played from my DVD-recorder, and that one doesn't understand .avi's. So, what convert program should I use to convert those .avi's to .iso or whatever proper DVD format is. ?
<XGas> I can guess Intel-HDA......
<ZeeshanQ> miked595: i know what a daemon is but no idea how to get them to autostart n likes , i can write winows services
<Freakazoi> can someone help me out, im trying to share a file, but it keeps telling me i should ask a admin to give me perm to share a file
<hitsuji> Ha all, i've a small bit of a problem trying to install ubuntu-mobile package, it's telling me that gpe-clock is dependant on gpe-announcer, however gpe-announcer doesn't seem to exist at all, but gpe-announce does, is this a typo in a desc somewhere or is there something else wrong?
<Azzuron> XGas i think its nvidia... but let me verify, i might be wrong, ive never actually looked.
<XGas> hmm
<xmpx> Hello, i have setup samba as PDC and working but have not been able to find anything in how to authenticate users to Samba loggin into Linux Desktops any help or redirection is greatly appreciated
<miked595> ZeeshanQ: well once you know your way around then that's part of the start up proceedures... daemons are usually started by init scripts
<n-iCe> how can I see the skypecats on ubuntu skype??
<FreeBoss> So many people.
<Nutzebahn> Is there a development environment for the Blackberry which can run on Ubuntu?
<ZeeshanQ> miked595: okay . i'm gettin the idea now
<XGas> .......
<ZeeshanQ> daemons r located in some folder called init.d i guess
<miked595> ZeeshanQ: no the start up script are usualy in /etc/init.d/ not the daemons themselves
<HymnToLife> ZeeshanQ: more precisely, scripts that are uset to control daemons are located there
<n-iCe> how can I see the skypecats on ubuntu skype??
<ZeeshanQ> HymnToLife: okay , ya i just saw , we pass parameters to script to start or stop the daemons
<ZeeshanQ> just started vsftpd
<miked595> ZeeshanQ: the daemon binaries are usualy in /usr
<Freakazoi> can someone help me out, im trying to share a file, but it keeps telling me i should ask a admin to give me perm to share a file
<XGas> Azzuron: type this into the command line: lsmod|grep -e snd .And paste into http://paste.ubuntu.com then give me the line.
<Azzuron> Xgas: card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: AD198x Analog [AD198x Analog], and one sec on your lsmod.
<XGas> link*
<XGas> aha
<Nutzebahn> Is it possible to develop Blackberry software in Ubuntu?
<n-iCe> how can I see the skypecats on ubuntu skype??
<miked595> skype is evil boycott it
<n-iCe> miked595, what do you mean?
<FreeBoss> Why?
<n1c0> miked595: better alternative ?
<miked595> damn closed source grabage
<geonerd> hello
<Azzuron> xgas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22161/
<KrimZon> it still works!
<XGas> thanks
<asmo[B]> cycom: thanks, works perfectly :)
<dyf> is sun java open source?
<n1c0> dyf: now yes
<xmpx01> FreakaZoi:
<cycom> asmo[B]: heh. glad to hear it :)
<geonerd> i have a very basic question regarding terminal commands - how do i mass delete files with a specific file extension?  these files are in various directories under a "root" directory
<dyf> n1c0: why is it that we don't have a java plugin for 64-bit firefox yet?
<xmpx01> in Samba Security = User
<KrimZon> it turns out gparted calls ntfsresize to do its work
<Freakazoi> xmpx01? how do i do that
<n1c0> dyf:dunno. Maybe waiting for your commitment ? :)
<miked595> use asterisk  http://www.asterisk.org/
<KrimZon> and I get an "Error: Extended record needed (1152 > 1024), not yet supported."
<xmpx01> in the Samba conf file smb.conf
<Oddish> http://img.waffleimages.com/69505272349b8b488e0fe17ee3b3e227acf57682/SDC10234.JPG <-- Does anyone know why using the nvidia driver could be doing this to me?  Vesa and nv both give me a usable system, but I can't for the life of me make nvidia work.
<divou> dae
<Oddish> Erm, nvidia Geforce 9600GT.  >_>
<Oddish> That might help.  :D
<n-iCe> Oddish, did you install the drivers?
<Oddish> Yes.
<n-iCe> using the ubuntu menu bar, restricted drivers?
<xmpx01> then [homes]
<xmpx01>    comment = %u Home Directory
<xmpx01>    valid users = %S
<xmpx01>    browseable = no
<xmpx01>    writable = yes
<FloodBot2> xmpx01: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xmpx01>    drive = H:
<miked595> anyone know how to turn of the user status message for IRC on kopete
<xmpx01>    path = /home/%u
<n-iCe> Oddish, using the ubuntu menu bar, restricted drivers?
<Oddish> No, n-iCe; It Ubuntu refuses to detect my card as a 9600.  I have to install the drivers manually.
<Freakazoi> xmpx01, it us = user
<geonerd> i have a very basic question regarding terminal commands - how do i mass delete files with a specific file extension?  these files are in various directories under a "root" directory
<geonerd> sorry, i'm a n00b
<yoyoned> if you want to delete everything ending with mp3 type rm *mp3
<cycom> geonerd: well, that's actually not as simple as you'd think
<Oddish> geonerd: Be exceedingly careful when doing that; you can break your system.
<xmpx01> now configure Shared folder as indicated above...
<cycom> geonerd: what are you trying to delete exactly?
<Oddish> geonerd: The command would be rm -r /*.mp3
<oCLioN> how do i set rootpassword on mysql ? anyone ?
<xmpx01> or like this vvvvvv
<geonerd> cycom et al: I want to delete my itunes .m4p files and replace them with mp3s
<xmpx01> [homes]
<xmpx01>    comment = %u Home Directory
<xmpx01>    valid users = %S
<xmpx01>    browseable = no
<xmpx01>    writable = yes
<xmpx01>    drive = H:
<xmpx01>    path = /home/%u
<xmpx01>    guest ok = no
<xmpx01>    read only = no
<xmpx01>    printable = no
<onthefence928> geonerd: be careful you don't go and delete important files
<cycom> geonerd: you already have the mp3 files?
<geonerd> yes i have the mp3 files now
<Freakazoi> xmpx01, wats the point of the gui, if it doesnt work lol
<cycom> geonerd: ah, heh. I was gonna say 'just convert them in place...'
<geonerd> onthefence: i will try ;)
<Freakazoi> hey cycom, u know anything about samaba
<Freakazoi> samba
<xmpx01> no,,, it does not work correctly
<geonerd> can you do that, cycom? i was under the impression that you could not.  that would have saved me alot of time heh
<cycom> Freakazoi: a little... why? sup?
<Ace_NoOne> hi - since upgrading to Hardy, the colors in video playback are off  (looks like too much saturation, I guess), not only in SMPlayer - what could be causing this
<Freakazoi> cant get anything shared via gui
<nohelphere> is the latest versino of firefox 3 in the repositories yet?
<xmpx01> sorry and i dont use GUI for config files
<xmpx01> they are very limiting
<mynetdude> is there any way to add the address URL toolbar like you can in XP to the gnome panel?
<amenado> nohelphere-> did you check? using apt-get update firefox ?
<cycom> geonerd: well, there's an article on how to use faad and lame to do it.  you could probably script it fairly easily.
<hypn0> nohelphere: yes
<cycom> geonerd: a little bash scripting never hurt anyone ;)
<nohelphere> apt-get is refusign to update it
<nohelphere> it says its updatign it
<cycom> Freakazoi: hrmm.... you're trying to share to windows clients?
<nohelphere> but I still have beta 5
<amenado> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<geonerd> cycom: damn...do you have a link to that article? for future reference.
<yoyoned> nohelphere: restart firefox?
<nohelphere> i did
<MrPocknix_> man
<cycom> geonerd: http://gimpel.gi.funpic.de/wiki/index.php?title=Howto:convert_aac/mp4_to_wav/mp3/ogg_on_Linux
<MrPocknix_> my color is ALL messed up
<geonerd> cycom: sweet, thanks!
<cycom> geonerd: np dude.
<geonerd> cycom: dudette ;)
<Freakazoi> cycom yes
<cycom> geonerd: dudette then :) The article has info about single files
<cycom> geonerd: but like I said, a little bash scripting and you'll be golden.
<Gohanx> is it normal when your screen is flickering a lot when youre watching youtube videos etc, and it feels really slow in general? im runing nvidia 8600gt with envy
<Freakazoi> xmpx01, ok, i set the settings, how do i restart samba or watever is needed for it to work
<geonerd> i will definitely check that out...efficiency is a good thing.
<xmpx01> /etc/rc.d/samba restart
<nohelphere> i did apt-get --purge remove firefox and apt-get install firefox and its STILL firefox 3 beta 5
<onthefence928> i am trying to modify my fstab file to make it auto-mount the other partitions on my drive, my fstab and fdisk info is on http://paste.ubuntu.com/22163/ please tell me what to add to my fstab thank you in advance
<cycom> xmpx01: I thought it was in init.d...
<geonerd> just one more ? (for anyone) - can anyone suggest a repo for wicd?  I cannot connect to the one I have to run the updates
<cycom> Freakazoi: sorry, I'm in the process of re-setting-up sharing on my linux box XD
<Freakazoi> ok xmpx01, i got it working, but i cant browse furthur. so lets say i share cowmoo, i cant get to cowmoo/lol
<xmpx01> thats what i mean
<xmpx01> my unix
<Healthy> how do i properly remove friefox 3 beta 5 and install the newest one
<Healthy> check ofr  updates is greyed out?
<cycom> geonerd: the wifi manager?
<cycom> geonerd: doesn't their site have a repo?
<geonerd> cycom: yes
<nohelphere> ok...
<nohelphere> apt-get wanst the cd
<KrimZon> yep... gparted still won't resize the partition :(
<KrimZon> (the ntfs one)
<geonerd> cycom: hm i think that's the one i typed in when i installed it but i will check
<Bhavesh> anyone can get to www.promise.com ? i can not connect to it
<prodigel> is there a simple method to watch tv over lan? mythtv is more demanding than first thought. I'm ok with xawtv, just that I wan't some kind of server/client system.
<partylib> !active directory
<ubottu> partylib: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Cenerentolo>  irc.tin.it
<Cenerentolo> ops >(
<magic_ninja> !hdd
<ubottu> Factoid hdd not found
<MrPocknix_> dudes
<Gohanx> how do I find out if samsung ML-1630 works in ubuntu?
<nohelphere> i think my issue is solved
<MrPocknix_> need some serious help
<cycom> geonerd: http://apt.wicd.net ?
<MrPocknix_> all color on any video play back on any device is all kinds of messed up
<partylib> any know  how to get active directory and ubuntu to speak
<xmpx01> don't forget to set the conf to your own folder names and paths
<partylib> I want to login to my active directory domain, in ubuntu
<onthefence928> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<LinuxHelp> Is it possible, using inetd, to have all my services (vnc, http, ftp, pop3, smtp) all on port 80, and then have inetd start the appropriate program based on the content received?
<xmpx01> FraekZoi: don't forget to set the conf to your own folder names and paths
<Gohanx> how do I find out if PRINTER samsung ML-1630 works in ubuntu?
<Nutzebahn> How do I use my Creative Zen as a Flash drive in Ubuntu?
<geonerd> cycom: well well...that is not what i have at all...
<cycom> geonerd: hehe. they have their own ubuntu repos
<ZeAngal> waouw
<ZeAngal> (O-O)
<geonerd> cycom: good to know. i'll try that one
<ZeAngel> omg
<ZeAngel> LØL
<geonerd> cycom thanks for all your help
<magic_ninja> whats a good data storage format
<Jason2gs> Hi guys. Not sure if I should be here or in #linux, but I'll try this first. Is there a way to simply view the permissions on a file/folder, without changing them? Running "chmod file" doesn't work, due to lack of arguments. Is there a command for what I want?
<gnumm> !ooo
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<yoyoned> Jason2gs: ls -l
<gnumm> !extra
<ubottu> Factoid extra not found
<Jason2gs> Oh, ty :)
<slyski> I can only run xsane in root mode. It cannot find scanner in user mode. Where can I change permissions on the device. It is a USB Bearcat 1200
<Jason2gs> And the permissions are the strings to the very left? That look like: drwxr-xr-x ?
<Jason2gs> What exactly do they mean?
<apophis> Jason2gs, yes
<apophis> Jason2gs, x = execute w = write r = read: from left to right user / group / global
<Jason2gs> Separated by hyphens?
<Dusk_> I have a wireless problem. i have rt73usb drivers and Ubuntu 8.04 has recognized the wireless card automaticly. But it doesn't work full speed. I have a 1mbit connection but it only downloads with 50kb/s. I used many other sites and many other servers in Synaptic. I have also Windows Vista on other partition and wireless works perfectly
<Jason2gs> By 'permissions', I meant the things you set a file equal to with chmod. (Like 777 and such.)
<KrimZon> maybe i need to defrag it more...
<apophis> Jason2gs,  and d = directory :) no, the hyphen means that this right is not granted, in your example all rights for the user, read and execute for the group and global but no write permission
<Hirn> slyski: theres a scanner user group in ubuntu, maybe youre not in that group
<Jenova_skill> How do i enable wireless connections on ubuntu?   i have my 2nd computer i just installed ubuntu on....... and it's not showing any ( wireless) connections or even an option to enable it
<apophis> full rights are for everyone is: dxwrxwrxwr
<Hirn> slyski: if you go to "Settings/Users and groups" you can modify the groups your user is in
<Dusk_> I have a wireless problem. i have rt73usb drivers and Ubuntu 8.04 has recognized the wireless card automaticly. But it doesn't work full speed. I have a 1mbit connection but it only downloads with 50kb/s. I used many other sites and many other servers in Synaptic. I have also Windows Vista on other partition and wireless works perfectly
<Hirn> slyski: or you edit /etc/group
<apophis> Jason2gs, I 777 = dxwrxwrxwr
<amenado> Jenova_skill-> check first with  sudo lshw -C network and tell us what driver and chip your wifi is using
<yoyoned> if the fist part of a permissions string is a d that meanss it ia a directory
<amenado> Dusk_-> are you sure you are connecting in G mode?
<Dusk_> amenado, how can i be sure?
<slyski> Hirn:  I seen in group i'm in the scanner group
<apophis> even with b it should be more than 400kbit...
<amenado> Dusk_-> try iwconfig  to see if it will show it
<sickmoocow> anyone know how i can get the latest version of glib?
<Jenova_skill> amenado i don't see any listing with that command........... it shows options and whatnot but no actuall listing of what i have
<Dusk_> amenado, http://www.pastebin.cz/show/6397
<apophis> thats g ;)
<Dusk_> it says 54M but it's not
<amenado> Jenova_skill-> paste the results  in pastebin
<Dusk_> amenado, apophis  so what do you say about that?
<Jason2gs> The reason I want to know about folder permissions, is because it seems that Java (or perhaps just the Firefox Java plugin) hogs /dev/dsp. Meaning that if I'm playing a game (such as RS or something) I can't listen to my gay Japanese techno while I'm doing it ~_^ Will setting the permissions of /dev/dsp to where only root can access it while I'm playing the game, and executing VLC as root when I want to listen to music, work alright? Or is there a decent fi
<apophis> Dusk_, everything looks fine... should work perfectly
<amenado> Dusk_-> for one, the 54meg is not a true bit for bit xfer rate, its much less than that,  what bit counter are you using to tell you, you only have 1meg?
<Dusk_> apophis, but it's not..i downloads max 50b/s
<Hirn> slyski: take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=14906
<Dusk_> amenado, yes 1 mbit
<crimsun_> Jason2gs: no, permissions have nothing to do with that.
<amenado> Dusk_-> what tool are you using to measure this?
<russianmafia> give me your money
<apophis> Jason2gs, thats not a problem with permissions, probably you use different mixers for different software
<russianmafia> no fun
<russianmafia> dont call the police
<russianmafia> :(
<hvgotcodes> is the default xorg configuration in hardy when ati closed source drivers are enabled supposed to have the necessary configuration to run compiz?
<Dusk_> amenado, network manager nm-applet 0.6.6
<Jason2gs> Oh, kk. I'll search a little more than
<crimsun_> Jason2gs: you can /try/ wrapping firefox with padsp (if you use PulseAudio), but that will wreak havoc with Flash, for instance
<apophis> hvgotcodes, yes
<tim8767868787> hi all, my usb flash disk stopped working, now i get "Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'USBDISKPRO'." when i try and access it, how do i fix?
<russianmafia> im still waiting..
<slyski> Hirn:   thanx
<russianmafia> we cant secure your security otherwise
<hvgotcodes> apophis i dont see anything related to aiglx or composite
<apophis> !ot | russianmafia
<ubottu> russianmafia: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Hirn> slyski: np, hope that helps
<air139> 'ello
<oyoungster> Hey.  Can anybody help me with apache2 vhosts that are not working?
<apophis> hvgotcodes, you installed the compiz-fusion package?
<air139> Can someone help me troubleshoot?
<russianmafia> i like to stick it well down in the toilet
<apophis> !ask | air139
<hvgotcodes> apophis: just used the default hardy appearance options
<russianmafia> i are serious
<air139> !ask
<ubottu> air139: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<DIL> russianmafia: no no it is i am serious try again
<amenado> Dusk_-> from what you pasted, its seem everything is in order, perhaps its auto adjusted itself when it got too many errors
<unavailable> [   23.536866] Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
<unavailable> [   23.542471] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
<oyoungster> Can anyonet help with Apache2 VirtualHosts that are not working?
<mynetdude> how can I get my ubuntu laptop to appear in my network places in XP Pro? I noticed that ubuntu can see my windows XP box but it can't see any shares... when I was at work I could see all the win2k shares though
<apophis> hvgotcodes, try in a console: sudo apt-get install compiz
<eth01> oyoungster: whats wrong exactly?
<crimsun_> emma: in here, for instance
<air139> My System>Preferences>About Me  command results in instadeath, error message "There was an error while trying to get the addressbook information
<air139> Evolution Data Server can't handle the protocol"
<ubuntu__> hey. how do i know if i'm using dapper or edgy?
<kumamoto> oyoungster: check your error logs to see why they aren't working
<OH_no_you_didnt> odd, stdio.h not on the default download, what package is it in ?
<mynetdude> guess I should share the whole root
<eth01> oyoungster: no privmsg.
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu__ lsb_release -a
<hvgotcodes> apophis: compiz or compiz-fusion?
<eth01> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<mynetdude> if I can ;)
<kumamoto> or pastebin the errors you get from your error logs
<tim8767868787> how do i log in as SU? i always get Authentication Failure
<apophis> hvgotcodes, the package I found was just compiz
<crimsun_> OH_no_you_didnt: libc6-dev contains it.  You should install the build-essential package.
<Jack_Sparrow> tim8767868787 you dont use su.. use suod or gksudo
<hvgotcodes> apophis: reports that compiz is already installed
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo
<eth01> oyoungster: NO private message, thank you.
<apophis> good: hvgotcodes then try this: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<tim8767868787> okay that worked, thanks jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<apophis> after that you should be able to activate it under / system / admin / avanced desktop manager
<hvgotcodes> apophis: same thing: already installed and at latest version
<Jack_Sparrow> tim8767868787 please use gksudo for gui apps.. always
<oyoungster> eth01: my vhosts both point to different places (each set up in sites-av.. and linked in sites-en..), but when I browse to them, they both go to the same place.
<Jenova_skill> amendo Sorry here my other computer has a fresh install and is unable to connect to network..... I'll see if maybe i can Hard line it and get it to work
<unavailable> is there any way to view dmesg in gedit?
<apophis> hvgotcodes, then you should be able to set your compiz: /system/admin/advanced desktop manager
<Jenova_skill> the only think its comming up with is some print program version b.02.12.01
<heto_> 0000
<crimsun_> unavailable: dmesg > somefile.txt && gedit somefile.txt
<tim8767868787> i formated the usb stick that i installed ubuntu from and now when i try and use it i get Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'USBDISKPRO'. what should i do? should i del lines from /etv/fstab
<hvgotcodes> apophis: that menu options doesnt exist
<russianmafia> i thinked i won a ubuntu lol!!!
<magic_ninja> can someone help me with permissions real fast... i need to change the permissions of a directory to copy and paste some files
<ubuntu__> why doesn't ubuntu come with ntfs support enabled?
<russianmafia> i reall y won a ubuntu
<russianmafia> hahaha hahahah
<unavailable> crimsun_ thx
<russianmafia> !!!
<hvgotcodes> let me say this -- i can enable desktop effects but the performance SUCKS.  on gutsy it worked fine
<jrib> unavailable: if you use a nice shell like zsh, you can do: gedit =(dmesg)
<jrib> ubuntu__: it does
<apophis> hvgotcodes, sure? / System / Preferences / Advanced Desktop Effect Settings
<russianmafia> were can i get porno for ubuntu??
<apophis> hvgotcodes, you use gnome right?
<jbosmans> anybody got flashplugin-nonfree running smoothly in fullscreen ? I've seen the forums posts & suggestions about 9.0.0.49 and was wondering whether there really is no other way ?
<ubuntu__> jrib: i am unable to access my ntfs drive
<russianmafia> i need good
<jrib> !ot | russianmafia
<ubottu> russianmafia: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<russianmafia> for playing
<russianmafia> you know
<russianmafia> hehehehehehehehe
<jrib> !ntfs > ubuntu__ (read the private message from ubottu)
<hvgotcodes> apophis: yes that is not what you said before ;) -- that option is there, but enabling compiz performance sucks
<apophis> hvgotcodes, what graphic card?
<XGas> !ntfs | XGas
<crimsun_> 30
<hvgotcodes> ati m300
<apophis> hvgotcodes, sorry ;) the first try was out of my head
<kumamoto> oyoungster: do you have a line like this <VirtualHost 192.168.1.2 204.255.176.199>
<jbosmans> meh, adobe flash is the new ie6
<oyoungster> eth01: I have 2 separate files in sites-available, they're enabled.  However both sites seem to point to the first vhost.
<russianmafia> i soorry
<hvgotcodes> apophis: np -- like i said it worked fine in gutsy but I am seeing horrible performance in hardy.  my xorg.conf file is missing aiglx and composite entries
<ak5_> hello, is there an easy way to launch an application in a different language form terminal?
<dru__> hello .. is it true that once you delete something out of the trashbin there is no way of getting it back?
<apophis> hvgotcodes, ok
<jrib> dru__: basically, yes
<ak5_> dru__: factually no :P
<dru__> hm?
<unavailable> ok guys, heres my dmesg, anyone feel like going through it and telling me what i need to fix??  http://paste.ubuntu.com/22169/
<AquaFox> Is it me or are the firefox meta packages non existent in the package servers?
<thuycntt_40> alo
<apophis> dru__, its very hard to get something back then...
<dru__> apophis: how would i do it
<jrib> dru__: sometimes it's possible to recover files.  You shouldn't count on it at all though.  Have backups
<ak5_> never really worth it
<jrib> !recover | dru__
<ubottu> dru__: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<ak5_> hello, is there an easy way to launch an application in a different language form terminal?
<nikitis> Can someone help me with my bluetooth keyboard?
<dru__> lol ok
<jrib> ak5_: LANGUAGE=<language code here> COMMAND
<PPKuma> hi, can someone help me with the wine sound configuration? my test are failing
<unavailable> dru__ NEVER install software to a partition you wish to use a data recovery software on to recover data
<ubuntu__> jrib: thanks. worked perfectly.
<ak5_> jrib: thx
<sai`> anyone around that can help me with a really annoying problem? can't boot and all i get is a rather cryptic error message regarding kernel panic
<Jason2gs> Hey, isn't there a utility in Ubuntu to manage the free/non-free plugins for various applications? I know I used it just a couple days ago to switch out the Firefox Flash plugin, but now I can't remember what it was...
<leoncamel> If I want install a extra TTF font in to my hardy ubuntu box, what shall I do ?
<ubuntu__> after installing ubuntu would it be possible to change the partition type to a LVM?
<hvgotcodes> apophis: so is there a guide for getting xorg properly configured for compiz?
<hvgotcodes> with ati card
<unavailable> ppkuma  you got the latest?? http://www.winehq.org/site/download     v1.0 is latest
<nikitis> I'm having an issue with my bluetooth keyboard not working at the login screen, but works after i log in.
<ubuntu__> does that make sense?
<leoncamel> I mean the Texlive environment ..
<yoyoned> sai`: do you know the message
<nikitis> Anyone know what would cause this?
<apophis> Jason2gs, Synaptic? ( System / Admin / Synaptic Package Manager )
<sai`> ubuntu__: i believe you need to do that from the start
<ubuntu__> yeah. thought so
<air139> In Gnome I can't acsess the About Me Function, the resulting error message is "There was an error while trying to get the addressbook information Evolution Data Server can't handle the protocol" please pm me the answer as well as post into public chat as I has to leave my terminal for a whiles
<nickrud> Jason2gs sudo update-alternatives --config xulrunner-addons-flashplugin ?
<PPKuma> unavailable: i keep my hardy updated with apt-get
<zainuddin> how to use webcam?
<tim8767868787> automount not mountinh usb stick, were to start fault finding?
<kumamoto> anyone played with the new wine-1.0?
<technel> I am using the ATI proprietary drivers and whenever my screensaver comes up, I cannot get the screen to come back on unless I restart X. Any ideas?
<apophis> !xconfig  | hvgotcodes
<ubottu> hvgotcodes: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<PPKuma> unavailable: i'm using 0.9.59 b/c the version 1  hasnt been updated in the repositories
<zainuddin> how to use webcam?
<fritzophrenic> I just installed using Wubi a week or two ago...I'm getting to the point where I want to try installing windows programs (using Wine) to see if I want to replace Windows entirely...I need more space though
<fritzophrenic> I followed the instructions here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#head-5aac3daad4eb9fcc3502ba1a4d6891b71b050b1d
<fritzophrenic> how do I access the new one?
<apophis> technel, do you use compiz and a OpenGL screenserver?
<unavailable> ppkuma v 1.0 is latest, should be in the backports
<hvgotcodes> apophis: i don't know all the options to enter for that program
<Jack_Sparrow> zainuddin Please hold down the repeating..  have you checked to see if your cam is supported and if so by what driver.
<PPKuma> unavailable: backports?
<technel> apophis: No, it is buggy for me, so I have effects disabled
<apophis> hvgotcodes, me n'either :) sorry
<Jason2gs> Mm, it wasn't synaptic, and I remember it being a GUI. Had all sorts of plugins and such listed from Flash to Java... I first opened it to try and set the default Java for Firefox.
<apophis> technel, ok, no idea
<fritzophrenic> I installed using Wubi, and created a new virtual disk using these instructions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#head-5aac3daad4eb9fcc3502ba1a4d6891b71b050b1d - how do I access the new virtual disk?
<Jack_Sparrow> fritzophrenic If you decided that, then you should do a full install on a partition and create a sep /home partition etc
<zainuddin> what the software to use my webcam
<hvgotcodes> apophis: i am a bit confused as to why it isn't working out of the box -- all i did was enable the fglrx driver and enable the mid level of effects
<unavailable> ppkuma synaptic package manager > settings > repositories > updates > backports
<fritzophrenic> Jack_Sparrow, I hope to do that eventually...for now I'm still trying it out
<partylib> !active
<Jack_Sparrow> !webcam > zainuddin
<ubottu> Factoid active not found
<partylib> !domain
<ubottu> Factoid domain not found
<apophis> hvgotcodes, and you did it right, thats why it is working
<Nutzebahn> How do I use my Creative Zen as a Flash drive in Ubuntu?
<apophis> hvgotcodes, I dont know why the performance should be any worse than in gutsy
<hvgotcodes> apophis: yeah but the performance is much much much worse than gutsy
<hvgotcodes> i think it has something to do with improper xorg config
<flouge1> i updated ubuntu and now it just goes strait to the grub screen
<hvgotcodes> doesnt it need aiglx and composite entries?
<fritzophrenic> so does anyone know how to access a newly created virtual disk made for a Wubi-installed Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> hvgotcodes /join #compiz and see if they can fix your video setup and get you back up to speed
<unavailable> ppkuma > http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-backports/universe Packages
<magic_ninja> Nutzebahn, try google or #creative those people are really knowedgable on such things
<hvgotcodes> jack_sparrow: yeah will have to try that
<Lenaud01> there any linux apps I would have assume yes to do differental backups on a remote webserver ? I use use winscp in winblows
<Jack_Sparrow> fritzophrenic YOu wont find much help in here for wubi.  Personally I wont use or recommend it..   even though it is inculded and officially supported.  I seldom see them in here providing support
<unavailable> so anyone take a stab at my dmesg yet??
<fritzophrenic> ugh, okay
<Jack_Sparrow> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<fritzophrenic> though, BTW...as a tool for introducing people to Linux who are hesitant to try it...Wubi is very nice
<fritzophrenic> could use better support though :-p
 * unavailable remembers he has to recompile virtualbox cus of the backport kernel update last night
<snikker> grip d0n't write accented chars in the file names. how can i fix this?
<apophis> fritzophrenic, from where you want to access the ubuntu drive?
<Jack_Sparrow> fritzophrenic The livecd is a great way to check it out
<Bravewolf> Does Medibunt team updates their packages also for past versions of Ubuntu (e.g. Gutsy) until 18 months? The new version of Skype is not available.
<Bravewolf> *update
<prodigel> Hi there. can I stream my tv tuner with vlc?
<dmsuperman> Does anybody know where I could get some sound themes for ubuntu...ones that don't just use quotes from movies but instead use cool effects/
<dmsuperman> prodigel, depends how you share it, but yes it's possible using some software
<dmsuperman> prodigel, i'm unfortunately not certain how :P
<Lenaud01> there any linux apps I would have assume yes to do differental backups on a remote webserver ? I did use winscp in winblows
<fritzophrenic> apophis, from inside Ubuntu...I want to set up Wine to use the newly created virtual drive as it's C: drive
 * unavailable wonders why virtual box doesnt need a recompile after the kernel update
<DRebellion> prodigel, you can do this with mplayer.
<Jack_Sparrow> Bravewolf Get the latest from skype directly.. they should have a deb...
<zen-xstat> hello, i have installed kubuntu gutsy and i have made apt-get install gnome, everything went fine except when trying to start gnome, it raises a GTK error related with setuid and setgid privileges, abybody knows how can a i fix this??
<prodigel> DRebellion: even better! how do I do that?
<Lenaud01> I ment incremental btw
<DRebellion> zen-xstat, you should have installed ubuntu-desktop i think
<Jack_Sparrow> fritzophrenic    /join #winehq for the best help with wine...
<unavailable> can someone help me with this >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22171/
<apophis> fritzophrenic, I am not sure what you want. But from ubuntu the whole root ( / ) is THIS drive
<DRebellion> prodigel, sudo apt-get install mplayer. Then read the manpage (man mplayer) because it is a command line app.
<zen-xstat> drebelion install ubuntu-desktop instead of just gnome?
<Nutzebahn> How do I use my Creative Zen as a Flash drive in Ubuntu?
<DRebellion> zen-xstat, yep
<DRebellion> Nutzebahn, just plug it in
<DRebellion> Nutzebahn, is it a mp3 player?
<Nutzebahn> Yes.
<Azzuron> Would anyone be able to give me a hand diagnosing why PulseAudio does not output the signal through my sound card?
<DRebellion> Nutzebahn, how do you normally put music on it? Drag and drop
<aslock> hi
<DRebellion> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> unavailable What is the paste and what i the contesxt
<fritzophrenic> apophis, so / is a combination of what I had originally (root.disk, set up by Wubi) and the win.disk that I created?
<zen-xstat> ok, i'll try it now, maybe it is not late to correrct this, thanks DRebellion
<Nutzebahn> DRebellion: After plugging it in, how do I access it?
<dmsuperman> Does anybody know where I could get some sound themes for ubuntu...ones that don't just use quotes from movies but instead use cool effects/
<fritzophrenic> Jack_Sparrow, I know how to get Wine configured, but I can't find the disk I created
<ShawnRisk> how come when I updated and restart Ubuntu nothing comes up on my screen no bios nothing anymore?
<unavailable> jack_sparrow  http://paste.ubuntu.com/22171/   timer not connected to io-apic
<apophis> fritzophrenic, you have created a win disk? how?
<DRebellion> Nutzebahn, well, ubuntu should mount it automatically. An icon should appear on your desktop.
<Jack_Sparrow> unavailable when are you getting that error...
<unavailable> jack_sparrow selected text from dmesg
<unavailable> jack_sparrow at boot
<unavailable> and i dont really wanna do the noapic thing
<whileimhere> howdy! I am trying to learn Italian and I was wondering if there was an easy way to switch back and forth on Ubuntu from English to Italian and vice versa? Also are there any language programs for linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> fritzophrenic the people in winehq can show you how to do that and get it to work.
<Nutzebahn> DRebellion: Have you ever seen a Creative Zen mount automatically? Or are you assuming it will?
<apophis> fritzophrenic, you probably mean the drive  ~/.wine/drive_c/ ... yes this is part of your ubuntu drive
<ShawnRisk> anyone?
<fritzophrenic> apophis, It's just a virtual disk, apparently usable by Ubuntu...I created a file of the desired size and formatted it to ext3 using these instrunctions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#head-5aac3daad4eb9fcc3502ba1a4d6891b71b050b1d
<DRebellion> Nutzebahn, assuming it will.
<byr0nx> oi
<Nutzebahn> It doesn't.
<wizzo_> i'm trying to create a video from pictures and was wondering what program i can use to that
<Jack_Sparrow> unavailable at the grub menu when you boot hit e then e and add noapic acpi=off before the quiet and splash
<unavailable> rofl
<DRebellion> Nutzebahn, see if it shows up in /dev/ . Should be called /dev/sd<letter><number>
<unavailable> jack_sparrow ive heard rumors of that messing with the cpu fan though
<russianmafia> i have made sudo rm -rf /
<sai`> anyone around that can help me with a really annoying problem? can't boot and all i get is a rather cryptic error message regarding kernel panic
<russianmafia> my friend told me
<DRebellion> russianmafia, reinstall
<russianmafia> how can ni get my files back??
<Healthy> how would i make sure i have a "usbserial" driver installed?
<russianmafia> i need
<Oli``> wizzo_: time-lapse style? or slideshow?
<unavailable> jack_sparrow, theres no other fix??
<unavailable> besides bios switches?
<Healthy> i ran a command on it and it says invalid argument
<russianmafia> I NEED MY FILES!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> russianmafia NEVER write that in here... NO ONE SHOULD use that command
<rampageoberon> Hi, I'm having some trouble with connecting to my wireless router, please help me troubleshoot this. I'm using a dell inspiron 6000
<apophis> fritzophrenic, I see now... yes this drive should also be mounted at /host/ubuntu/disks
<dzaa12> does anyone know how to make a debian package
<DRebellion> russianmafia, nice friend you've got there.
<DRebellion> dzaa12, ask in #ubuntu-motu
<wizzo_> oldi'': slideshow, i'm trying to put music in the background but cant seem to find a program to do it
<Healthy> russianmafia, another reason to use dropbox
<fritzophrenic> apophis, so I need to mount it you're saying? How do I do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> unavailable if acpi iusnt working or non-standard implementation it doesnt matter..
<russianmafia> i want windwos and get my gfiles back
<russianmafia> ?
<russianmafia> but i only got one harddisk
<russianmafia> that sucks
<Jack_Sparrow> russianmafia they are gone
<russianmafia> because i cant intslla  nwindows
<mynetdude> yay :)
<DRebellion> russianmafia, there is nothing stopping you from installing an o/s
<apophis> fritzophrenic, I hope it already is: try to go to /host/ubuntu/disks and look if there are subdirectories, these should be your virtual disks mounted
<prodigel> DRebellion: I don't think is possible. I'm reading their online documentation and can't find any streaming server capabilities
<russianmafia> BUT MY FILES
<russianmafia> ON THE DISK
<russianmafia> I NEDD!!
<Jack_Sparrow> russianmafia Please stop
<m1r> YELLLOW
<Nutzebahn> DRebellion: It isn't working.
<JFlashOFF> can I have firefox 64bit and 32bit at the same time on my  64bit  Heron?
<dmsuperman> isn't there a caps factoid?
<DRebellion> prodigel, mplayer tv:// and some other arguments
<ShawnRisk> seems no one knows :(
<wizzo_> Oli'': i'm trying to make a slideshow with music in the background, any ideas?
<DRebellion> Nutzebahn, is it a "drag and drop" device?
<unavailable> jack_sparrow also, is this important >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22172/
<Jack_Sparrow> JFlashOFF YEs you can dual boot 32 and64 bit
<fritzophrenic> apophis, /host/ubuntu/disks just has the 3 .disk files in it :-(
<dmsuperman> !caps
<magnetron> russianmafia: before the installation, ubuntu recommended you to do a backup. just use the backup you did.
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Nutzebahn> No. But it can work like that in Windows.
<fritzophrenic> interestingly, even the one that is already mounted, /root.disk
<JFlashOFF> i need the 32bit version for work but I'm afraid it  f*cks up with  my browsing like in flash player with audio and all that
<fritzophrenic> er, without the /
<Jack_Sparrow> JFlashOFF I misread...  ignore that
<JFlashOFF> ok
<DRebellion> Nutzebahn, hmm. Perhaps there are proprietary drivers? Check the last few lines of output from the command: dmesg
<DRebellion> Nutzebahn, see if its mentioned in the log
<sai`> anyone around that can help me with a really annoying problem? can't boot and all i get is a rather cryptic error message regarding kernel panic
<Jack_Sparrow> JFlashOFF Please dont use bad language even if you * it out...
<apophis> fritzophrenic, I dont understand why its not mentioned where the additional space gets mounted... a gap in the manual. try: locate extra.disk
<amenado> sai`-> can you use the liveCd to boot?
<fritzophrenic> in a terminal?
<ryanakca> sai`: can you pastebin the error please? see !paste
<JFlashOFF> sorry i  hardly say ***k
<apophis> yes
<wizzo_> i'm trying to make a slideshow with music in the background, any ideas for what program i can use?
<Jack_Sparrow> JFlashOFF Stop or you will get bounced
<fritzophrenic> doesn't do anything
<sai`> http://shebang.nu/~emil/error.jpg is the error
<russianmafia> does jewbuntu or whitebuntu really exist?
<apophis> Frippera, isnt it somewhere on the desktop? normally ubuntu shows auto-mounted drives directly on the desktop
<mkm> i have a problem connecting to my wireless network from the KDE session, although I get automatically connected to it from the GNOME session, so any ideas?
<russianmafia> id like a copy of jewbuntu
<apophis> fritzophrenic, , isnt it somewhere on the desktop? normally ubuntu shows auto-mounted drives directly on the desktop
<russianmafia> anyone got link??
<JFlashOFF> Jack: threatening is not a recommended way to deal with adults too. just as much as cursing  :)
<maharajji> Why can't you use oo?
<Jack_Sparrow> russianmafia No they dont.. please stop
<apophis> !ot | russianmafia
<ubottu> russianmafia: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Frippera> apophis: woot?
<fritzophrenic> sadly, no...just my DVD drive and my external HD
<apophis> Frippera, sorry, to many guys with "fri" as a prefix ;) not for you
<Frippera> apophis: ok :-)
<mkm> I have tried to set the wireless network normally from WiFi radar as in GNOme but it simply don't work :(
<wizzo_> i'm trying to make a slideshow with music in the background, any ideas for what program i can use?
<fritzophrenic> aphophis, so it looks like it just isn't mounted, then?
<apophis> fritzophrenic, yes maybe... lets try mounting it then: sudo mount -a
<unavailable> what is this char >>  << and why does it show up like a box with 00 08 in it?
<DRebellion> sai`, perhaps take it to #linux
<ubu-elijah> Can anyone help me, i am trying to install my sprint modem, i ran a command and got invalid argument http://paste.ubuntu.com/22174/
<dmsuperman> unavailable, those are right angle and left angle quotes
<ubu-elijah> i am following directions from sprints website
<dmsuperman> unavailable, no clue about the second question
<unavailable> 
<unavailable> that
<dmsuperman> unavailable, in html it's &raquo;
<dmsuperman> unavailable, that line was empty
<unavailable> really
<rampageoberon> Hi, I'm having some trouble with connecting to my wireless router, please help me troubleshoot this. I'm using a dell inspiron 6000. It finds the networks, and connects to them but doesn't get an ip
<dmsuperman> aye
<unavailable> cus in my end it shows [\0x08]
<dmsuperman>  <-
<fritzophrenic> sudo mount -a...and then the path to the file?
<dmsuperman> unavailable, nope, i t hink irc doesn't transmit those special characters
<dmsuperman> i just tried :D
<JFlashOFF> MrWizeGuy1983:  welcome back :)
<unavailable> rofl
<MrWizeGuy1983> ty JFlashOFF
<LordOllie> Jack_Sparrow, actually there is such thing as jewbuntu...
<dmsuperman> unavailable, that little box is for characters not in your character set though
<ubu-elijah> how do i turn off these join/leave messages in pidgin
<unavailable> aah
<russianmafia> where can i donwoad porn for ubuntu? free codecs
<russianmafia> better free then not free
<russianmafia> hehe
<dmsuperman> !ohmy | russianmafia
<russianmafia> you know
<ubottu> russianmafia: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<unavailable> so how do i find out what charset it is??
<MrWizeGuy1983> ubu-elijah, it's on the plugins, hide join/part
<MrWizeGuy1983> ubu-elijah, tools plugins on pidgin
<rampageoberon> Hi, I'm having some trouble with connecting to my wireless router, please help me troubleshoot this. I'm using a dell inspiron 6000. It finds the networks, and connects to them but doesn't get an ip
<yonebyte1> hey, i need help configuring my laptop to use its modem = ) i wanna hook up a normal telephone wire to its modem and get connected to a normal modem pool, is this easy done in ubuntu?
<russianmafia> i sorry
<russianmafia> not more
<wizzo_> does anyone know of a program i can use to CREATE a video, i dont want to edit one
<ubu-elijah> MrWizeGuy1983: thanks, i cannot see the tools dialog though, it disappeared
<magnetron> yonebyte1: does your modem have linux drivers?
<MrWizeGuy1983> ubu-elijah, try hitting alt + t
<dmsuperman> wizzo_, you mean like capture your screen?
<MrWizeGuy1983> that should be tools ubu-elijah
<ubu-elijah> MrWizeGuy1983: all i see are conversation and options
<hardy> hi....need some help
<unavailable> dmsuperman, so any idea on how i can find out what character set that belongs to??  or is it just "you dont have it, so here's a box"
<wizzo_> dmsuperman: i have a bunch of pictures that i want to turn into a slideshow and put music in the background
<MrWizeGuy1983> ubu-elijah, on the main window, the one that has buddy list etc.
<apophis> !ask | hardy
<ubottu> hardy: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dmsuperman> wizzo_, not sure, sorry
<dwr> yonebyte1, pppconfig from console
<cazpa> hi i need some help
<cazpa> please
<wizzo_> dmsuperman: thanks anyways
<unavailable> dmsuperman, and its kinda funny that the kernel would display a charset i dont have... thats from dmesg btw
<apophis> !ask | cazpa
<ubottu> cazpa: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<cazpa> !ask
<hardy> ok.....
<dmsuperman> unavailable, not that you don't necesarily don't have, just that you aren't using
<dmsuperman> unavailable, no idea what that's about then :P
<wizzo_> is there a windows movie maker equivalent for ubuntu?
<dmsuperman> unavailable, I know I get those with those retarded slant quotes from MS word
<unavailable> dmsuperman, so on a fresh install, i would have to enable special charsets to view dmesg the right way?
<magnetron> yonebyte1: you could do a "sudo lspci" in a terminal to get a list of your hardware.
<dwr> wizzo_, avidemux
<zen-xstat> wizzo_ i have read about a powerful video editor program called JAHSHAKA
<wizzo_> dwr: i tried that but it seems it will only let me edit a video, i want to create one
<hardy> hi..every one ......i'm using compaq presario laptop and i hv hardy in it.....problem is tht its not detecting the brodcom card.....
<yonebyte1> magnetron: i dunno, the thing is, this i my friends laptop and i know shit about the hardware = (
<wizzo_> zen-xstat: i will check it out, thanks a lot
<apophis> !broadcom | hardy
<ubottu> hardy: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<cazpa> hey i have a complet problem with installing ubunti
<yonebyte1> dwr: okay = ) i'll try
<cazpa> that  i dint have on my own computor
<mynetdude> how do I make it so you have to authencate to access samba shares?
<rampageoberon> Hi, I'm having some trouble with connecting to my wireless router, please help me troubleshoot this. I'm using a dell inspiron 6000. It finds the networks, and connects to them but doesn't get an ip
<cazpa> it seems get stuck on powernowd
<magnetron> yonebyte1: you could do a "sudo lspci" in a terminal to get a list of your hardware.
<apophis> cazpa, press the off button and start it again
<mynetdude> guess only one way to find out
<cazpa> i have
<dwr> yonebyte1, but first of all you should know the way modem connected to your pc, try dmesg or lspci to find out how (virtual usb or com)
<MrWizeGuy1983> rampageoberon, have you considered disabling wep and using mac authentication? it's a temporary fix but it will work
<zen-xstat> hardy, i had the same problem have you already tryed pushing that little wireless button near the power button on your laptop?
<cazpa> 6 times
<cazpa> it also wont boot into a live cd
<rampageoberon> MrWizeGuy1983: No I haven't, i'll try that, would you know why wep won't work
<eth01> nickrud: thought that PTR was a little odd. funny how it ends up getting mode'b
<MrWizeGuy1983> rampageoberon, i'm not sure honestly, the only thing i could think of is maybe the key is wrong :-p
<cazpa> i am using a nvidia mother board , and amd64
<unavailable> ok here's another for an expert ... "warning  the program cupsd uses the apple bonjour compatibility layer of avahi."   "Please fix your application to use the native API of Avahi!"
<amrik> cazpa: have you tried the alternate cd?
<MrWizeGuy1983> bonjour is the compatability program set for macintosh, the rest i'm not sure of unavailable
<rampageoberon> MrWizeGuy1983: I've checked the key and its correct, It worked for 5 seconds and hasn't worked since. Also i tried to follow some steps about this from a forum post
<unavailable> lol
<nickrud> unavailable google bonjour compatibility avahi
<Nutzebahn> Are there any linux programs which are as good as Photoshop or better? (literally)
<mynetdude> hola MrWizeGuy1983
<MrWizeGuy1983> rampageoberon, try disabling the wep and see if it works, it will at least eliminate a few possibilities of what might be wrong
<wols> !best | Nutzebahn
<ubottu> Nutzebahn: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<MrWizeGuy1983> hello mynetdude
<fritzophrenic> okay, so trying to mount a virtual disk created for Wubi...I did sudo mount -a and it didn't do anything (verified by doing sudo mount -a -v), so i tried sudo mount /host/ubuntu/disks/extra.disk, and it tells me "can't find /host/ubuntu/disks/extra.disk in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<Jack_Sparrow> Nutzebahn GImp has tons of features, but there is a bit of a learning curve
<rampageoberon> MrWizeGuy1983: Okay i'll try that
<amrik> !photoshop | Nutzebahn
<ubottu> Nutzebahn: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<Swish> am I actually here?!
<unavailable> nickrud a ha  This a just a hint for developers. Nothing special. If you don't mind this note, you can leave everything like it is now.
<mynetdude> MrWizeGuy1983 I'm also Yooshi,  would you happen to know much about samba/XP shares?
<yonebyte1> magnetron: its integrated = ( and it doesn't show up with lspci
<Agu10> what do u recommend me as a midi music program for linux?
<ubu-elijah> ﻿Can anyone help me, i am trying to install my sprint modem, i ran a command and got invalid argument http://paste.ubuntu.com/22174/
<MrWizeGuy1983> mynetdude, no i'm not familiar with samba at all, i've done a lot of file sharing with windows and some with nautilus on linux
<magnetron> yonebyte1: ok, are there any separate drivers available for it?
<mynetdude> MrWizeGuy1983 well to do file sharing you need samba, it installs it for you so I figured you'd know
<mynetdude> I can access my ubuntu shares from XP but I can't access my XP shares from ubuntu
<MrWizeGuy1983> mynetdude, no i had no clue, it must have been installed for me or something, mine works but i didn't set up anything
<Jack_Sparrow> zen-xstat It looks like they only offer the source for that .. which would need to be compiled
<aslock> I just installed ubuntu 8.04 64bit and encountering problems with "applications->add/remove..."...first it always asked me to reload the list of applications...now it doesn't even start anymore...what's wrong?
<yonebyte1> magnetron: GAH =( dunno ,.i don't know anything about this laptop = ( just know its a asus X50R
<mynetdude> MrWizeGuy1983 I'm also trying to get it to require authencation to even see the ubuntu shares
<wols> yonebyte1: lshw
<MrWizeGuy1983> aslock, yoou might want to reinstall your package manager, go to system, administration and start synaptic
<yonebyte1> wols: list hardware?
<wols> yes
<ubu-elijah> mynetdude: how is that even possible, i thought XP could not read anything other than fat32 and ntfs? On my box it's the other way around
<unavailable> ok... so i have found the fix to my hibernate problem...  post #13 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=417964&page=2  fixes it
<yonebyte1> wols: nice
<magnetron> yonebyte1: if you have an integrated modem, it WILL show up in lspci.
<apophis> mynetdude, do u use the "Easy share" from XP?
<MrWizeGuy1983> mynetdude, i could try to find out but i have no idea, never did any of that
<zen-xstat> jack_sparrow: then try to compile
<hardy> i'll try to install the drivers if the device(brodcom) is detected........but the device is not detected.......lspci is nt listing the device
<wols> magnetron: not a gievn
<rampageoberon> MrWizeGuy1983: It works without a wep key
<apophis> ubu-elijah, SMB works over the network, its not a direct read of the file system
<wols> hardy: show us the output of it
<aslock> MrWizeGuy1983, thanks, how's that package manager called?
<mynetdude> apophis yes easy share is on
<atrus> what's a decent gnome xchat client to use? (xchat-gnome has several bugs and upstream hasn't seen an svn commit in > 9 months...)
<lara0101> is there anyway of making the keyboard act as a mouse? I don't have a USB mouse on my HTPC but would like to navigate some menus
<aslock> atrus, xchat :)
<hardy> 00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)
<hardy> 00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a2)
<hardy> 00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 1 (rev a2)
<hardy> 00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 5 (rev a2)
<hardy> 00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 4 (rev a2)
<hardy> 00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)
<FloodBot2> hardy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MrWizeGuy1983> aslock, i'm not sure of the name, i'd search package manager and see if it comes up
<hardy> 00:00.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 3 (rev a2)
<zen-xstat> jack_sparrow: get build-essential package and then try to fix the following compilation error that may occur
<wols> STOP!
<Jack_Sparrow> zen-xstat I have no problem with that.. just trying to answer your quesion
<nickrud> lara0101 system->prefs->keyboard , mouse-keys
<mynetdude> apophis, yes I have easy share turned on
<apophis> mynetdude, its funny that Windows has more problems with SMB than Linux...  ;) you cant access the shares, or you dont see them?
<lara0101> nickrud, thanks
<MrWizeGuy1983> rampageoberon, now that you know for sure it's a wep issue, try to find out what handles wep authentication on ubuntu, i don't know honestly but we narrowed it down a good bit
<zen-xstat> jack_sparrow: what question? I thought you were talking about jahshaka video editor
<atrus> aslock: eck. i've tried it from time to time, and i always get a bit twitchy. (ui design issues, plus weird upstream politics)
<yonebyte1> wols: it just discovers the ethernet adapter = ( dunno if that includes the modem
<yonebyte1> at pci 2:0
<mynetdude> why use wep? use WPA
<aslock> atrus, konversion?
<wols> yonebyte1: SHOW us the output
<yonebyte1> wols: its like 200lines xD
<ubu-elijah> apophis: gotcha
<wols> !paste | yonebyte1
<ubottu> yonebyte1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<atrus> aslock: hmm. maybe with that new gtk-engine support i was hearing about that might work.
<mynetdude> hmm so someone asks a question about my issue, and goes silent...
<ubu-elijah> please help me why this says invalid argument? ﻿Can anyone help me, i am trying to install my sprint modem, i ran a command and got invalid argument http://paste.ubuntu.com/22174/
<mynetdude> kind of annoying but understandable
<hardy> wols....hv u seen tht
<apophis> ubu-elijah, I hope thats good? ;)
<leidi> hi can sb help me configure the wifi please
<wols> !wlan |lei
<ubottu> lei: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wols> !wlan |leidi
<ubottu> leidi: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ward1983> any pureftpd users here? i followed a guide but i have no clue how i can setup anonymous ftp now
<gnumm> is there a package for ubuntu from the actual linux mint 5 startmenu? i do not mean the gnome-main-menu
<zen-xstat> mynetdude: you have the problem with the broadcom wireless device right?
<Ward1983> the guide is http://www.howtoforge.com/debian_etch_virtual_hosting_pureftpd_mysql_quota
<mynetdude> zen-xstat no
<apophis> mynetdude, you dont meant me? do you?
<mynetdude> apophis with the question you asked about XP easy share, I take it that won't work?
<nickrud> ubu-elijah if you have to have the brackets, precede each with a \   (brackets have a special meaning in command lines, you have to escape them to get them used directly)
<zen-xstat> mynetdude: sorry :-S i'm not regular IRC user
<mynetdude> apophis, you were busy... I'd do the same thing... but no worries... we all fall silent sooner or later :)
<yonebyte1> OKay, output from the lshw     http://paste.ubuntu.com/22178/
<apophis> mynetdude, I have asked a question if you dont see it or you cannot access it ;)
<aslock> ok, reinstalled the package manager but it always shows up with "The list of available applications is out of date - to reload...."
<delight> does other ppl have the same effect ??? visiting the site http://grails.org/ with ff3 makes firefox freeze almost. The funny thing is, it happens with Opera too ... when I use ff3 or opera in windows the site works fine. In konqueror and ff2 the site works fine in hardy heron too.
<alakdan> hello what does the install icon in the Desktop run execute?
<mynetdude> apophis, yeah you asked me if XP easy share was on.. and my reply was yes
<hardy> wols.....help me in  detecting the devices....
<alakdan> is it possible to run it via command line?
<aslock> delight, works for me
<ShawnRisk> seems like my question died in water
<mynetdude> apophis that was the last I heard, so I'm guessing XP easy share won't work with accessing it from ubuntu
<Ice_Max> ok, i was trying to enable mouse wheel scrolling, and i think i editied the wrong file, since i can't change the resolution on my monitor past 640x480 anymore
<AaronMT> alakdan, if you're on the live cd, it will start the Ubuntu install to hard drive
<starbucks> Hey guys...I just plugged in a USB music player and I can't seem to find the folder where its stored...
<delight> aslock: ff3 on hardy ? (32bit) ?
<aslock> delight, ff3 on hardy (64bit)
<apophis> mynetdude, you could try with adavanced, but I am not sure If that would help, however I still dont know if you just dont see the shares, or you cannot access it even when you enter the ip directly... ?
<ubu-elijah> nickrud: thanks, so use the same exact code except put a \ infront of each one?
<unavailable> again would like to inform all of the hibernate/suspend fix that may work for anyone who has the prob  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=417964&page=2
<mynetdude> apophis hold on
<alakdan> AaronH, yep but what I need to know is what is the corresponding program it executes
<yonebyte1> magnetron: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22178/
<yonebyte1> wols: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22178/
<gnumm> is there a package for ubuntu from the actual linux mint 5 startmenu? i do not mean the gnome-main-menu
<nickrud> ubu-elijah I would do that. Or, put quotes around the stuff enclosed in []
<mynetdude> apophis I can't see any of the shares for XP, but I can see the computer in the network on ubuntu though
<MrWizeGuy1983> mynetdude, when you create a share you can make it so they have to login
<nickrud> including the brackets
<mynetdude> MrWizeGuy1983 how?
<MrWizeGuy1983> mynetdude, it's on the second tab when making the share
<m-c> starbucks: the media should display on the desktop, if it worked correctly
<mynetdude> MrWizeGuy1983 really? I didn't see a 2nd tab... but I'll look
<MrWizeGuy1983> mynetdude, you go to the samba gui and double click the share, it's the access tab
<starbucks> m-c: It doesn't seem to...im using a samsung media player...?
<mynetdude> MrWizeGuy1983 what samba gui? guess I'll go look now
<delight> aslock: maybe the problem is only in the 32bit release which is doutable. But its a very funny behavior ... ff3 works fine just grails.org is basicly unusable
<mynetdude> brb
<wols> yonebyte1: I've seen it but that paste has no modem shown
<starbucks> m-c: It says its connected on the player screen but I can't find it on the PC
<MrWizeGuy1983> mynetdude, install the samba gui via add/remove and then go to it
<aslock> delight, perhaps it requires a quad core :P
<ubu-elijah> nickrud: still egtting same thing
<aslock> oh my gosh...wild storm going on here
<nickrud> ubu-elijah where'd you get that suggested command?
<apophis> mynetdude, ok: so you see the other Computers but it looks like they have not shared anything, Maybe you dont have the rights to see them? Do you use a guest login? or do you have a pass?
<unavailable> ff3 = final fantasy III  <>  fx3 = firefox 3
<delight> aslock: hehe yes i got only I2Core T7300 ... well i still can work the site ...  but it makes my firefox very slow on scroling and tab changing
<xboxman> I need some help with my SSH.. I can connect locally without a hitch, but when i try to connect externally (yes my router is perfectly set to right ports and such) i get [Connected to server running SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_4.7p1 Debian-8ubuntu1.2], then i have to wait for a crap load of time before it says Error in key exchange, can someone halp? :)
<delight> aslock: its not complete frozen ... but barely usable
<yonebyte1> wols: = ( damn, but it has got a normal modem output = /
<mynetdude> MrWizeGuy1983 lol oh... didn't realize samba required a gui too :P
<wols> yonebyte1: check who made the indows drivers for the modem
<mroc> how do i set the defualt boot option for grub?  (dual-boot for a friend, i need to change xp to the default)  everything i've read basically says change the "default" from 0 to whatever number xp is in the list.  won't the number change though as ubuntu updates and adds a newer kernel option to the list?
<mynetdude> well lets see if turning off simple sharing in XP fixes some problems
<yonebyte1> wols: okay
<ubu-elijah> nickrud: page 4 of the linux setup guide from sprint, can you look at it real quick for me? www.tinyurl.com/4xwtzp
<starbucks> Anyone know why my Samsung MP3 player isn't appearing please?
<gmpff> Hi. My xsane takes forever to start up (0.995 running on Hardy). "scanimage -L" also takes as long to produce a list of devices, so I presume it's related. Wasn't like this a few months ago (i.e. on Gutsy). Any suggestions ?
<ubu-elijah> nickrud: this is before you need to attach your hardware
<Ice_Max> ﻿ok, i was trying to enable mouse wheel scrolling, and i think i edited the wrong file, since i can't change the resolution on my monitor past 640x480 anymore
<Ice_Max> anyone know howw i could fix it? i think i was editing the xorg file
<apophis> !fixres | Ice_Max
<ubottu> Ice_Max: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mynetdude> hmm this is odd
<delight> anybody on a 32bit hardy that could try to browse http://grails.org/ with firefox3 and tell me if the browser acts strange ?
<mynetdude> simple file sharing isn't even on
<nickrud> ubu-elijah which card do you have?
<aslock> sudo apt-get update runs fine but add/remove still complaints on each start that the list of available applications is out of date...how can I fix that?
<apophis> mynetdude, k ... I getting out of ideas ;)
<mynetdude> :( well I'll turn SF on then
<ubu-elijah> nickrud: the u727 usb
<mynetdude> err hmm might need to adjust permissions too
<Freakazoi> is there any simple way to make a pppoe connection that will only work from a spesific Website ?
<Fogel1497> I had been playing around with possibly using compiz and xgl. I resorted back to gdm, and now when I run gdmsetup through the terminal, (or try to access it through the graphical menu), I get an error stating "GDM is not running. You might be using a different display manager, such as KDM (KDE Display Manager), CDE login (dtlogin), or xdm. If you wish to use this feature, then your system will need to be configured to use GDM instead." How
<JannoTT> delight, that page looks ugly :D
<unavailable> aslock mine does that too... my guess is it always updates to make sure everything is current...  its not really a "broke" problem
<nickrud> ubu-elijah sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=0x1410 product=0x4100 , from the chart below
<delight> JannoTT: but it performs good ? (it makes my ff3 mostly hang)
<Freakazoi> is there any simple way to make a pppoe connection that will only work from a spesific Website ? ( like connection a is used for google.com, connection b is used for the rest)
<aslock> unavailable, ok, but I had hardy installed before and I didn't have that "problem" :)...if I don't to care it's fine
<unavailable> delight  >> How do I capitalize Firefox? How do I abbreviate it?   Only the first letter is capitalized (so it's Firefox, not FireFox.) The preferred abbreviation is "Fx" or "fx".
<apophis> Fogel1497, the easiest way is probably just to log out, select Gnome as your session and log in again
<aslock> unavailable, I switched from hardy 32 bit to 64 bit
<JannoTT> delight, like a normal webpage
<aslock> not only...I had a power outage that frecked my fs unavailable :P
<unavailable> rofl
<Imprint> Hello
<aslock> if the weather goes on like that, my next power outage will be in minutes
<delight> JannoTT: ok then the problem with my browser must be something else ... I'll try to find out
<aslock> unavailable, do you have hardy 64 bit?
<delight> JannoTT: thnx 4 trying
<unavailable> aslock did, but went back to 32 because i couldnt find 64 bit apps
<MoreOvaltine> Is there any tweaks I can apply to my hardy installation to make it run faster, because im only running 550mhz
<agahnim> I Just installed Ubuntu ... Where do I go to know what hardware is properly installed and what is not???!!!!! THANKS
<unavailable> aslock doing sudo apt-get udpate right now
<unavailable> aslock now doing add/remove
<apophis> MoreOvaltine, You could install the xubunutu desktop, which uses far less resources than gnome ->  sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<unavailable> aslock it checked installed versions but did not "out of date"
<MoreOvaltine> does xfce have a desktop manager?
<MoreOvaltine> becuase GDM is kinda slow
<aslock> unavailable, hrm...see it's a bug :P
<unavailable> aslock and same thing with synaptic
<agahnim> I Just installed Ubuntu ... Where do I go to know what hardware is properly installed and what is not???!!!!! THANKS
<aslock> unavailable, synaptic works just fine here
<unavailable> so its just add/remove?
<Flannel> MoreOvaltine: Xfwm is XFCE's WM
<aslock> unavailable, yes
<Flannel> MoreOvaltine: Oh, desktop manager.  No, XFCE uses GDM
<unavailable> you did sudo apt-get install -f  ?
<aslock> unavailable, and always 42 packages
<yonebyte1> wols: it seems to be asus
<aslock> -f? no, let's try
<MoreOvaltine> Can i use SLim with XFCE?
<SPREADhead> Will vmware server work with ubuntu?
<wols> yonebyte1: no it's not. asus makes no chips
<apophis> SPREADhead, as host or client?
<wols> SPREADhead: it will
<aslock> unavailable, still...do you the name of that add/remove app?
<HealthyElijah> and back
<HealthyElijah> ﻿nickrud: thanks, that didn't give me any errors and returned me to a new command prompt, is that what should happen when a command is entered correctly, no confirmation?
<SPREADhead> wols how do i install vmware server?
<nickrud> Healthy yep
<marc> salut a tout monde
<alex_mayorga> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<wols> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<nickrud> Healthy in many cases, yes. And modprobe is one of them
<yonebyte1> wols: oh, -.- their spec really sucks bill
<perlsyntax_> i got a question how do i install the geforce driver on ubuntu?
<wols> SPREADhead: ask vmware: you bought their software you also get their support
<mroc> agahnim: this may not be the best response, others may know more.  that being said, you could check the system logs for errors (System->Administration->System Log) or you could install gnome-device-manager and browse the hardware list.  do you have hardware that doesn't seem to be working?
<wols> yonebyte1: I didn't tell you to check specs
<HealthyElijah> nickrud: ok, thanks, i must need to connect the usb modem directly to the computer because the next command seemed to work but did not give me the confirmation messages from the guide
<aslock> unavailable, ah...it's "gnome-app-install" :)
<unavailable> aah
<HealthyElijah> nickrud: I mean it is connected through my lcd hub
<spx2__> anybody looking for a freelance programmer ?
<LordOllie> Does anyone know of a general linux printer knowledge base. I understand there are fundamental reasons that it is soo, slow, but if there is any tips/tweaks or such I would appreciate a link.
<tbrock> hey guys what happens when you are upgrading a program, say firefox and you have it open...
<perlsyntax_> i new at this
<perlsyntax_> :)
<LordOllie> s/soo/so/
<tbrock> I've always wanted to know the answer to that
<yonebyte1> wols: but i want to know what modem i using, how else could i check who made the drivers?
<Flannel> tbrock: Depends on the program, some can actually upgrade in place.  Others will take effect the next time you restart that program
<nickrud> Healthy not sure, I don't have one of those things but I've heard of that issue, needing to plug directly into a socket on the computer for some things
<tbrock> right but what happens behind the scenes
<coolpet> hi all!
<tbrock> like obviouslyt he old program gets deleted
<nickrud> lordleemo linuxprinting.org
<LordOllie> tbrock, nothing as the image is already in memory. On restart a new image will be loaded. It does depend on how it instantiated internally.
<tbrock> is there a case in which it would not upgrade correctly
<Flannel> tbrock: Well, the new files just overwrite the old ones
<unavailable> aslock you may also wish to check update-manager
 * unavailable has to go though
<nickrud> lordleemo sorry, LordOllie the above was for you
<mehehool> can anyone help get my wireless running i have been trting it for a month now
<tbrock> gotcha right
<aslock> unavailable, bye and thanks
<coolpet> i have a little problem with my brand new ubuntu8.4lts xorg.conf file
<unavailable> yep
<yonebyte1> wols: :D Motorola's UbiSurf SM56
<Freakazoi> is there any simple way to make a pppoe connection that will only work from a spesific Website ? ( like connection a is used for google.com, connection b is used for the rest)
<tbrock> so even if the firefox executable was replaced, the next launch would launch the new one
<LordOllie> nickrud, thanks
<tbrock> and the old one would keep going
<mroc> ﻿how do i set the defualt boot option for grub?  (dual-boot for a friend, i need to change xp to the default)  everything i've read basically says change the "default" from 0 to whatever number xp is in the list.  won't the number change though as ubuntu updates and adds a newer kernel option to the list?
<LordOllie> tbrock, yes
<wols> there you have it. now check if there are linux drivers or anything about it
<tbrock> what about if there is a bookmarks file that is in use
<tbrock> or something like that, where it cannot remove the file
<Flannel> mroc: Set default to "saved" and then on your XP entry, add a "safedefault" line somewhere in it
<tbrock> lets say if the new version didn't have a bookmarks file
<coolpet> i have gef7900gs videocard, and nv driver worked the first install, but i upgrade the system, and now i have only 800x600 max res
<wols> !fixres | coolpet
<ubottu> coolpet: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<apophis> mroc, the number only changes if you install or remove harddrives from your computer
<Flannel> mroc: The next time you boot, you'll choose XP, and after that it'll be default (because its saved)
<wols> make sure you still have nv
<FSHero> Hi all; does anyone know how to keep the font size in Firefox 3 preserved from page to page (like Firefox 2 did)?
<FSHero> I ask this because my Uni has a self-assessment website (www.ucl.ac.uk/lapt) that, in Firefox 3, keeps resetting the font size as soon as you submit an answer... very frustrating!
<mynetdude> MrWizeGuy1983 I got the samba GUI, I had the /root shared via the folder sharing properties then when I looked at the samba gui it wasn't there, so I manually added it in which it did... but then when I looked at the folder sharing properties it is no longer shared and I can still access it without logging in even though I selected a user already
<apophis> mroc, sorry misunderstood the questions, Flannel's anwser would be right
<mehehool> can anyone help get my wireless running i have been trying it for a month now
<Freakazoi> is there any simple way to make a pppoe connection that will only work from a spesific Website ? ( like connection a is used for google.com, connection b is used for the rest)
<alex_mayorga> anyone that can help me get my Logitech Fusion webcam to work in Hardy, please?
<mroc> Flannel: uh....not sure i understand.  do i need to change the default line to "saved" instead of a number then in menu.lst?
<Flannel> mroc: yep
<Flannel> mroc: "default   saved"
<Flannel> mroc: and then add "savedefault" on its own line in your XP entry somewhere
<magnetron> !webcam | alex_mayorga
<ubottu> alex_mayorga: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<coolpet> ok thx i will trz it bze
<mroc> Flannel: ah, ok.  that makes more sense.  thanks.   actually, i think there's a line that can be uncommented in the file to do that.
<Pandattack> Hello all.
<perlsyntax_> Does anyone know how i get the geforce driver working?
<HappyHater> is there a more lightweight 'simple' web server I can install besides apache?
<aslock> HappyHater, lighttpd
<HappyHater> thanks
<genii> thttpd
<yonebyte1> wols: = / damn, it seems like the support for linux is low as usual, but tnx anyway = )
<AndrewGearhart> what is the default shell in ubuntu's terminal?
<Flannel> AndrewGearhart: bash
<amenado> HappyHater-> what do you like to serve? there is also netcat you can use to serve files
<AndrewGearhart> Flannel: ths!
<andycan> Where to put theme/icons so that root user can see them?
<Flannel> andycan: Root user can see everything, what do you mean?
<andycan> Flannel: if i use root user it uses simplistic theme
<starbucks> Guys im looking for some good linux games please a bit like the sims are there any please?
<erips> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<genii> !info freeciv | starbucks
<ubottu> starbucks: Package freeciv does not exist in hardy
<genii> Hmm
<Flannel> andycan: Themes!  Use gksu and open your theme editor (gksu [theme-editor-program]) and then use that to set the theme for sudo'd programs
<HappyHater> amenado, it would just be html/css/python, wouldn't be serving any files for people
<andycan> Flannel: sigh, never mind i fixed it myself
<amenado> HappyHater-> what other suggested are good enuff
<sexcopter> can anyone please recommend an ubuntu package for cloning a harddrive (for a laptop harddrive upgrade)?
<starbucks> genii: It said that freeciv does not exist in hardy...?
<genii> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<erUSUL> !info partimage | sexcopter
<ubottu> sexcopter: partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.7-1 (hardy), package size 271 kB, installed size 960 kB
<agahnim> Je veux tester mon matériel ... mais j'ai installer Xubuntu en anglais ... dans le dossier system y'a rien qui ressemble a Test du matériel ... j'ai fait le update mais il me reste a arranger certain driver
<Flannel> !fr | agahnim
<genii> starbucks: Yes, apparently. It's not exactly like sime or so but it's based on the Civilization game.
<ubottu> agahnim: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<genii> sime->sims
<sexcopter> erUSUL: thanks!
<apophis> !info freeciv-client-gtk | genii
<ubottu> genii: freeciv-client-gtk (source: freeciv): Civilization turn based strategy game (GTK+ client). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.3-1 (hardy), package size 409 kB, installed size 1100 kB
<genii> apophis: Ah, thanks
<apophis> you're welcome
<Ice_Max> if i messed up my xorg.config file, whats the easiest way to restore it back? i changed something in it and i cant fix it
<starbucks> genii: Oh alright...
<coolpet> hi all! gdm stopped succesfully driver installed and working noow thx
<Freakazoi> umm, sometimes when im exploring my Windows drive from ubuntu, it causes my whole ubuntu to freeze ? anyone know wtf, maybe need new drivers for it ?
<erUSUL> sexcopter: http://www.clonezilla.org/
<Dezine> I want to set a cron to open firefox at a certain time, I'm using gnome-schedule, what would the command be?
<Azzuron> Does anyone know why Pulse would not output sound to the speakers, but still see sound activity through the volume meter?
<erUSUL> Ice_Max: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<Ahadiel> Azzmodan, It could be your devices are muted, try alsamixer
<coolpet> so another question. how can i bring up the cube with the screens?
<Ahadiel> Azzuron, ^
<navetz__> hey guys, is there a way to get gtk-recordmydesktop to work on dual monitors?
<LetsGo67> I cannot use my Kodak EasyShare C340 as a card reader in Ubuntu, but it is detected in lsusb.  Can someone help, please?
<LogicalDash> I'm trying to make a Debian package out of Gargoyle (http://ccxvii.net/gargoyle), but its build system is "jam" and not "make", so the automated packaging tools don't work. What do I have to do to get a package out of this?
<starbucks> Anyone else know of some 'the sims' type games for ubuntu please? Or anyway to run the sims 2 without wine...?
<Ice_Max> erUSUL: it gave me this back xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<Ice_Max>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080622150734
<qfour21> I'm having some trouble performing a dist-upgrade on a 7.04 box.  I'm looking at the contents of /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log and I see "2008-06-22 14:03:39,858 DEBUG pre-requists item: '<pkgAcquire::ItemIterator object: Status: 2 Complete: 1 Local: 0 IsTrusted: 0 FileSize: 1924684 DestFile:'/tmp/tmpT7N4Uj/backports/release-upgrader-dpkg_1.14.5ubuntu11.2_i386.udeb' DescURI: 'http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/r/release-
<Azzuron> ahadiel: its not muted :(
<erUSUL> Ice_Max: thats becouse it is generating a new xrog.conf file
<lusius_> hey, i need to verify that my modem config works, how is this done? = )
<apophis> !compiz | coolpet
<ubottu> coolpet: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<coolpet> thx reading
<Freakazoi> umm, sometimes when im exploring my Windows drive from ubuntu, it causes my whole ubuntu to freeze ? anyone know wtf, maybe need new drivers for it ?
<qfour21> The last thing that I see in /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log is this "2008-06-22 14:03:39,859 ERROR pre-requists item 'http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/r/release-upgrader-dpkg/release-upgrader-dpkg_1.14.5ubuntu11.2_i386.udeb' is NOT trusted
<Ice_Max> erSUL: ok, so it should be all set now?
<apophis> coolpet, Maybe its already installed completly try / System / Preferences / Advanced Desktop Effects Settings if you dont have the drivers installed you get them via / System / Admin / Hardware
<Azzuron> OK, new problem, the sound is there, but it is so low, you can hardly hear it
<vic_> is the slow scrolling problem fixed in the new ati drivers?
<agahnim> Je veux tester mon matériel ... mais j'ai installer Xubuntu en anglais ... dans le dossier system y'a rien qui ressemble a Test du matériel ... j'ai fait le update mais il me reste a arranger certain driver
<sertac> anyone could work intel855gm in 1024 768
<sertac> ?
<starbucks> !game > starbucks
<starbucks> !games > starbucks
<apophis> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<LetsGo67> !starbucks
<ubottu> Factoid starbucks not found
<Bhavesh> ok if i have a dual proc machine, that i want to setup for email/web etc and may run x window .. should I try for ubuntu-server? or ubuntu desktop?
<lusius_> wols, I gave up that laptop and switched to mine, = ) (i was yonebyte1)
<starbucks> thanks guys xD
<navetz__> does anyone know of good software for recording your desktop that works with dual monitors?
<javier> hello, i have a cd with an autorun from windows, it has 2 files that i think are used to autorun it auto.bat and autorun.inf, when i click on them i have the choice to run them but if i put run nothing will happen
<starbucks> Where do I get new themes for Emerald from please?
<starbucks> Also avant window manager I think it is please?
<WalloO> starbucks, gnome-look.org
<starbucks> WalloO: Alright thanks...:)
<starbucks> WalloO:  Do you know any good games I should try please for Linux?
<apophis> javier, they wont work under linux
<apophis> starbucks, FrozenBubble
<javier> apophis, in anyway??
<Bhavesh> any help?
<Jack_Sparrow> starbucks My current favorite is WOP World of Padman  you would need to google it as it is not in the repos
<Freakazoi> umm, sometimes when im exploring my Windows drive from ubuntu, it causes my whole ubuntu to freeze ? anyone know wtf, maybe need new drivers for it ?
<LetsGo67> I cannot use my Kodak EasyShare C340 as a card reader in Ubuntu, but it is detected in lsusb.  Can someone help, please?
<_moro_bana_> i wanna listen to online radio, which app can i use?
<Jack_Sparrow> Freakazoi PLease dont use the rude shorthand.. we want to keep it family friendly
<apophis> javier, the inf is only the info what should run, and *.bat files are windows Batch files... they won't run under linux... but I dont know what else is on the CD you can browse the CD
<starbucks> apophis: Frozen bubble? Link please
<Jack_Sparrow> starbucks frozen is in the repos
<starbucks> Jack_Sparrow: Whats WOP?
<LetsGo67> _moro_bana_ Rhythmbox, iTunes, VLC, RealPlayer
<amikrop> Which is the image file type that requires the less disk space?
<starbucks> Jack_Sparrow: The repos?
<mkquist> _moro_bana_: i like using rythmbox
<starbucks> Jack_Sparrow: Thats a point I've heard repos alot what are they?
<apophis> !info frozen-bubble | starbucks
<ubottu> starbucks: frozen-bubble (source: frozen-bubble): Pop out the bubbles!. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.1.0-2ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 149 kB, installed size 712 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> starbucks a game    fps.. but very cute and cartoonish
<Bhavesh> amikrop jpg or png i think
<starbucks> Jack_Sparrow: Alright
<apophis> starbucks, repos means, that they are available via the package manager, / System / Admin / Synaptic Package Manager / there you can search for games or other software you can directly install
<Jack_Sparrow> starbucks repos...     type this in a terminal   sudp apt-get install frozen-bubble
<amikrop> Bhavesh: OK, thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Jack_Sparrow> starbucks you will need to enable the universe repo to get frozen bubble
<Bhavesh> amikrop np
<starbucks> apophis: Alright thanks
<yao_ziyuan> how do i know whether my ubuntu hasn't been invaded by trojans?
<Jack_Sparrow> starbucks system... admin... software sources....  enable universe and multiverse and allow it to reload the package lists
<apophis> starbucks, you're welcome :) and have fun with the games
<starbucks> Jack_Sparrow: How do Enable it?
<chowder> there are no trojans for Ubuntu or any other Linux distro
<starbucks> Jack_Sparrow: Oh right thanks xD
<joaopinto> yao_ziyuan, there are no known trojans on the wild for linux
<_moro_bana_> mkquist: http://www.gabzfm.com/index.php?mode=live can you please help me through
<Freakazoi> how can i add something to the autostart of my ubuntu ?
<chowder> yao_ziyuan: there are no trojans for Ubuntu or any other Linux distro
<Jack_Sparrow> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<joaopinto> Freakazoi, you mean system start, or your user login start ?
<yao_ziyuan> chowder: ok, long live rome!
<starbucks> Jack_Sparrow:  They were automatically enabled...
<Freakazoi> either joaopinto, which is easyer
<chowder> ...
<Jack_Sparrow> starbucks They ar enot normally enabled by default
<joaopinto> Freakazoi, what do you want to run, is not about what is easyer, it depends on what you are trying to achieve
<Ice_Max> how do you make it so that when you press down the mouse wheel its scrolls?
<chowder> yao_ziyuan: mi hao ma
<AaronMT> How do I install the new free, open source Java JDK
<starbucks> Jack_Sparrow: Oh ok well mine was...maybe its cause I have 8.04
<yao_ziyuan> chowder: ...
<joaopinto> aaroncampbell, search for "openjdk" on the package manager
<eklof> Anyone having problems installing 8.04 with full disk encryption on a Thinkpad? I get lookup during install.
<Nicark> hey guys... i was wondering, where can i keep updateded with the advances on the open source ati drivers?? (don't have an ati card but would like to know if they have decent drivers now so perhaps in the future i might purchase an ati video card instead of an nvidia?) ;)
<chowder> yao_ziyuan: isn't that "hello how are you" in cantonese?
<Freakazoi> joaopinto, i want synergy to start up
<Jack_Sparrow> starbucks      type this in a terminal                   sudo apt-get install frozen-bubble
<Bhavesh> which is better for a computer that will be acting as primarily a server 1. install ubuntu-server and then install X or 2. install ubuntu-desktop and then install server apps?
<yuri_> can anyone recommend a way to use filterset G on a system level? I want adblock-type functionality with all browsers
<yao_ziyuan> chowder: mandarin, and mi -> ni
<Freakazoi> so more or less, i just want the command 'synergyc 192.168.1.1' to be run
<joaopinto> Freakazoi, I am not familiar with synergy, if you run it with the logged used, than most liked you want to add it on the session start
<chowder> yao_ziyuan: ni hao ma
<chowder> is that right?
<yao_ziyuan> right
<chowder> awesome
<joaopinto> Freakazoi, System -> Preferences -> Sessions (add there the command to launch it)
<[T]ank> what would be the gnome equivalent to kppp?
<starbucks> Jack_Sparrow: Got it now thanks...Just one more thing im trying to get the Avant window manager to work yet when I click AWM it loads then dissappears...howcome please?
<BuFF> is it possible to change a font color in gedit? if yes how could i do it ???
<Jack_Sparrow> starbucks I dont use awm
<atrus> i've got a running ubuntu system. Any idea how I might tell what the processor make/model is?
<naxa> hi! 8.04 ubuntu freezes on my laptop. 7.10 didn't did that. I use Enlightment. (No compiz).
<naxa> can you help?
<[T]ank> ﻿atrus: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<starbucks> Jack_Sparrow: Do you use any dock bar system?
<Jack_Sparrow> starbucks cairo-dock
<atrus> [T]ank: that reads 2 * "Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.60GHz". not sure if that means it's an actual dual-processor, or a hyperthreading or something. i'd love to see the intel model# somewhere.
<agahnim> I Just installed Ubuntu ... can't find Hardware TEST option ... need to know which material works and wich doesnt
<Flannel> atrus: P4s weren't dual core.  It's got hyperthreading (if you have two cores, not all P4s had hyperthreading)
<starbucks> Jack_Sparrow: Whats that?
<apophis> atrus, ther should be a line "cpu cores"
<atrus> Flannel: well i'm assuming, since it does show two proccessors available for smp
<agahnim> I Just installed Ubuntu ... can't find Hardware TEST option ... need to know which material works and wich doesnt
<ryanakca> Where can I get the *source* images/isos for Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> starbucks https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock
<atrus> apophis: processor 0 and 1 each say "cpu cores: 1".
<obf213> hello, my laptop is detecting my monitor but its going one resolution too low for the monitor 1440x900 instead of 1680x1050, how do i change this
<starbucks> Jack_Sparrow: Oh alright thanks :)
<WalloO> agahnim, the hardware test is in menu->Administration->hardware testing
<naxa> hi! 8.04 ubuntu freezes on my laptop. 7.10 didn't did that. I use Enlightment. (No compiz). can you help me please?
<Flannel> atrus: but, I believe cat /proc/cpuinfo, you can use cpu family and model number to determine the actual CPU
<apophis> atrus, so its a single core
<atrus> apophis: 2 seperate single cores then?
<Freakazoi> how can i see wat ppp connection im using atm ?
<glitsj16> BuFF: if you mean changing a color scheme in gedit, these are located at /usr/share/gtksourceview-2.0/styles and are regular straightforward xml files
<WalloO> atrus, no. one core which fakes two
<apophis> atrus, well it looks like, cant you open the machine? ;)
<agahnim> I Just installed Ubuntu ... can't find Hardware TEST option ... need to know which material works and wich doesnt
<apophis> atrus, I think WalloO is right
<starbucks> Jack_Sparrow: Yey I got AWM working thanks :P
<atrus> http://pastebin.com/m1f9f249 here's the whole thing
<LetsGo67> I ran sudo apt-get remove apt, what do I do now?  I'm lost!
<Flannel> ryanakca: you want DVD or CD?
<Mortosa> Hardware test is System>Administration>Hardware testing
<WalloO> atrus, P4 = single core. Hyperthreading at hardware level fake two cores. Your system thinks there are 2 cores (cpu), but it's a single one
<joaopinto> LetsGo67, why have you done that !?
<Flannel> LetsGo67: download apt from packages.ubuntu.com, and then install it with dpkg -i [deb file]
<LetsGo67> Thanks. just curious.
<Bhavesh> want me to post my cpuinfo file? it's TRUE dual proc machine
<dmsuperman> How can I get the total size a folder takes up from the command line? ls -al gives me 4kb for every folder, I want to know how much all of the contents take up
<LetsGo67> Flannel: does apt have dependancies?
<ryanakca> Flannel: CD
<Bhavesh> dmsuperman try du -sh folder
<Flannel> LetsGo67: It does, but you should already have them
<joaopinto> LetsGo67, it does, but the apt remove does not remove the dependencies, only the specified packaged
<yoyoned> dmsuperman: du -h
<LordOllie> HT does not necessarily fake two cores, but allows for the concurrent use of the processor via hardware level process scheduling.
<Flannel> ryanakca: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/release/source/
<dmsuperman> Bhavesh, thanks. What's the s option do?
<ryanakca> Flannel: ah, thanks :)
<LetsGo67> Nice, joaopinto and Flannel, thanks.
<Bhavesh> dmsuperman shows summery
<Bhavesh> i think :)
<atrus> WalloO / apophis / Flannel: thanks, i think that tells me what i wanted to know :)
<MrPocknix> so
<naxa> hi! 8.04 ubuntu freezes on my laptop. dunno whats wrong. 7.10 didn't did that. I do nothing it only freezes. I use Enlightment as desktop manager. (No gnome). please save me from returning to windows. can you help me please?
<MrPocknix> anyone using a UPS?
<l0verb0y> hey anyone know of any tutorials on upgrade from ubuntu server 7 to ubuntu server 8?
<Bhavesh> dmsuperman if you have more then one folder, it will summerize each folder
<Bhavesh> i just checked
<ImMelody> I feel so stupid for having to ask this question..
<WalloO> atrus, P$ are single core, and P4 are not made to work as dual processor system. So it's single core with hyper threading
<Flannel> !upgrade | l0verb0y
<ubottu> l0verb0y: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<l0verb0y> thanks
<WalloO> naxa, when does it freeze?
<bato_rio> hi all !
<atrus> WalloO: yeah, i was wondering if it might be a pentium-d being called a p4
<dmsuperman> thanks :D
<naxa> WalloO, randomly. Mostly in 10-30 minutes after boot.
<agahnim> could it be possible that their is no HARDWARE TESTING on XUbuntu 8.04 ... can't seem to find the option
<ImMelody> We have a Mythdora machine set up, and it's hosting a network printer, but I am unable to see the Mythdora machine under network, and when I directly smb connect to it, it shows no printer.. My son's Fedora computer sees it as does my husband's Vista machine.. so I figure it must be something with my computer
<atrus> bought the complete working system at a university surplus sale for $40. :)
<Bhavesh> atrus awesome.. what kind of machine is it?
<naxa> WalloO, I don't do any special. If I don't do anything at all, just waiting, it just happens.
<WalloO> naxa, check your fans is they work... check all your temperatures....
<wols> atrus: how much cache does it have?
<WalloO> atrus, I don'T think so. If it says P4, it is P4, not PD
<naxa> WalloO, windows works fine for days without freeze/ubuntu 7.10 worked too before i updated
<ImMelody> anyone? no one? /cry
<Drk_Guy> Hi guys!
<wols> WalloO: a pentium-D IS a P4
<atrus> Bhavesh: 2.6ghz p4/hyperthreading & 512kb cache, half a gig ram, 80 gig hd. intel 865 motherboard w/onboard video.
<Freakazoi> how can i see wat ppp connection im using atm ?
<Drk_Guy> How can i update glibc?
<wols> Freakazoi: iconfig
<Flannel> Drk_Guy: to what?
<starbucks> Guys I need some help please...I no longer seem to be able to have the resolution 1280*1024 enabled...I don't know why. Help would be great thanks.
<wols> Drk_Guy: why?
<Drk_Guy> VDrift installer is asking for a newer version of it
<naxa> ImMelody, sorry i have no idea absolutely
<WalloO> wols, does it displayed P4 or PD as description in Cpu info?
<Flannel> Drk_Guy: what version of Ubuntu are you on?
<Drk_Guy> I understand, updating glibc is very risky
<wols> Drk_Guy: whos us the output and the output of dpkg -l libc6 | tail -1
<l0verb0y> Flannel: that was the fastest upgrade in history, thank you once again
<Bhavesh> atrus you are making me jealous :)
<Drk_Guy> Flannel, Hardy
<Flannel> Drk_Guy: Then... you don't.  If you were on gutsy, the answer would be "Upgrade to Hardy".  But no, you don't want to upgrade libc
<joaopinto> Drk_Guy, where did you get that vdrift installer from ? The last time I have checked it was compiling with the Ubunt's provided glibc
<naxa> WalloO, what should i do?
<atrus> Bhavesh: i'd say it was one of the better finds from the sale, but a friend of mine got a countertop dishwasher for his apt for $30. he's the one I'M jealous of :)
<Bhavesh> hahahaha
 * apophis wants a dishwasher too
<WalloO> naxa, that'S strange, you said you use enlioghtement? try with gnome just to see.
 * apophis will get one end of year
<Drk_Guy> wols, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/22191/
<atrus> moral of the story: university surpluses are always worth going to, and don't ignore the big white box just because it looks like a massive microwave.
<naxa> WalloO, I use enlightment becouse gnome freeze. I thought enlightment wouldn't crash.
<Bhavesh> atrus well i am trying to build a replacement server for my existing server, replacing one dual P!!! @ 866 with dual PIII @1Ghz w/ 1GB memory, got it off ebay a couple of years a go for $140
<Drk_Guy> joaopinto, There were no getdeb packages for it, so i downloaded the official .package installer
<Bhavesh> atrus i need to check out university surpluses here in Houston
<WalloO> naxa, try disabling compiz, it may be a hardware issue
<starbucks> Anyone know why im getting this problem please? When I first installed I had the option for 1280*1024 but now its gone ;(
<wols> starbucks: different driver now. use the proper one for your hardware
<naxa> WalloO, I thought enlightment is not using compiz.
<Rabbitbunny> what's a X program shipped with xubuntu 6.10?
<atrus> Bhavesh: heh, yeah, this one just replaced my duron 850mhz /1gig ram server/wireless-ap/mythtv box that i've had since like, 2001-2002 sometime.
<Flannel> Rabbitbunny: mousepad
<Flannel> Rabbitbunny: You having problems connecting to the repositories?
<starbucks> wols: What do you mean? Im using the drivers that envy got me
<wols> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<prodigel> I'm trying to switch tv channels with vlc, and I don't find any control to do this. How can I do that?
<thrashus> is there a rsa-keygen installed in linux?
<wols> note the "unsupported"
<WalloO> naxa, yes, I know, but compiz use hardware 3D. So if there is an issue with your X11 driver for 3D, or a problem with your vga card, it may crash because of compiz. With disabling it, you will know if it comes from that
<Rabbitbunny> Flannel: I'm playing with tunneling X via ssh, tunneling xterm feels kinda dumb.
<wols> predius: use a TV player like tvtime
<Drk_Guy> joaopinto, what should i do?
<WalloO> starbucks, do you have a nvidia card?
<Flannel> Rabbitbunny: 6.10 is EOL, you really ought to upgrade, by the way.
<naxa> WalloO, so i disable compiz and use enlightment? um ok. but how to disable compiz?
<iandev> folks...need some help with port forwarding a home ubuntu server with LAMP...
<Rabbitbunny> Flannel: Yeah, I just went through it on my desktop, Kinda antsy about doing the server. Thanks for reminding me.
<WalloO> naxa, maybe in interface config, disable destop effects
<ImMelody> Okay.. revision to my above question
<naxa> WalloO, it's been already disabled!
<Drk_Guy> Flannel, Then, if i can't just upgrade the lib, what should i do?
<starbucks> WalloO: Yes
<WalloO> naxa, so I don't really know what to do to help you...
<naxa> what is more I still thinks that enlightment doesn't use compiz at all so i thought it's not even loaded.
<naxa> WalloO, ok
<ImMelody> Apparently the only computer on the network that can see the shared printer on our Mythdora machine is my husband on Vista.. Both Ubuntu and Fedora cannot see it...  I'm so lost as to what to do...
<Freakazoi> anyone got a good tut for sharing internet ?
<wols> Drk_Guy: and the output of the installer?
<wols> Freakazoi: install ipmasq and dnsmasq
<WalloO> starbucks, it seems there are problems these days with nvidia. Maybe setting it by hand in xorg.conf can help
<Drk_Guy> wols, I'll pastebin it, but it is in spanish
<wols> Freakazoi: does the PC you want to use as a router have two network interfaces?
<slimjimflim> anybody know where to find the latest ati Radeon express 200m driver or ati drivers in general...seems a bit lacking since the amd buyout
<wols> Drk_Guy: export LANG=C   then run the installer
<Freakazoi> no wols
<Freakazoi> i  want to share ppp0 to eth1
<wols> Freakazoi: then how do you expect to set up NAT?
<Drk_Guy> wols, It says i need glibc 2 at least, but i have latest
<navetz__> what software is avaliable to record your desktop using dual monitors?
<wols> Freakazoi: then you DO have 2 network interfaces
<Drk_Guy> wols, It doesn't output anything now
<iandev> ubuntu server 8.04 LAMP with static DHCP 192.168.0.50 and router DI-604 configured to porr forward port 80. Internaly i can access the server through my desktop. Externally not (typing for example the external IP in firefox). What would be wrong?
<WalloO> ImMelody, it can see it, but can it connect to it?
<Flannel> Drk_Guy: You should find a version of it that'll work with your libc version
<wols> Drk_Guy: that's can't be
<Drk_Guy> wols, It just says "Install with package install"
<wols> Drk_Guy: if you don't want to paste it, suit yourself. HAND
<nand> "static dhcp"?
<ImMelody> it can't see it, but can connect to the folder shares if I manually input the IP address..
<Drk_Guy> wols
<ImMelody> it does NOT see the printer share though
<Drk_Guy> wols, ill do, okay?
<wols> ImMelody: smbclient -L  it
<Freakazoi> is there any simple way to make a pppoe connection that will only work from a spesific Website ? ( like connection a is used for google.com, connection b is used for the rest)
<wols> Freakazoi: yes. set a static route
<Flannel> Drk_Guy: "The latest" is 2.7 > 2, so I'd be wary of it
<WalloO> ImMelody, ok, so just create a shortcut, and it will work
<SevenSeth> anyone can tell me why the version alpha 1 of ubunto 8.10 was not released yet??
<doubled> ;P
<doubled> :O
<iandev> yeah. static dhcp.... for keeping same ip for the server in my intranet
<Drk_Guy> Flannel, :S
<Freakazoi> wols ? could u help me with that ?
<nand> SevenSeth: because it's not ready
<starbucks> WalloO: How would I do that please?
<ImMelody> But the problem I'm having is that I cannot see the printer
<nand> iandev: so you router port forwarding is not good then :)
<SevenSeth> nand, but why the late?
<Flannel> starbucks: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid support, but yeah, I think they had a few showstopper bugs
<Flannel> SevenSeth, #ubuntu+1, even.
<WalloO> starbucks, do you use single or dual screen?
<SevenSeth> thanks
<alecs> hi there
<iandev> nand: it seemed so simple....
<tlrokeutoetn> I am having a problem regarding /bin/sh
<nand> SevenSeth: because some packages are not ready, making it uninstallable. And the main focus it ATM 8.4.1
<tlrokeutoetn> bash: ../binutils-2.17/configure: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<nand> iandev: indeed. But you must have failed somewhere :)
<nand> Alpha 1 could even be skipped
<iandev> nand: one moment please... ill show the rules....
<frederic> can sombody help me? I need icq for linux
<Llewxam> hey all. got a little question: is there a way to fix a hp dv6000 battery capacity in gutsy? battery is only lasting me an hour. i installed powersaved and powertop but neither one has resolved the issue.
<nand> frederic: pidgin can't do the work?
<ImMelody> frederic: pidgin has ICQ
<starbucks> WalloO: Single
<WalloO> frederic, use pidgin, it'S installed by default
<tlrokeutoetn> can anybody figure out what is wrong with /bin/sh?
<nand> tlrokeutoetn: when does that occurs?
<WalloO> starbucks, I can provide you a Xorg.conf where you will just have to replace 1024x768 with your own size. But keep a copy of your old one just in case
<mercuree> I need help with my non-root account. I had alread customized this account and decided to make it root. So i added it to the root group and unticked all the options under permissions (as it is on root) now i tried to turn it back but i cannot authenticate for anything! apt-get unlocking network anything! [using ubuntu 8.04]
<tlrokeutoetn> nand: I am trying to run a configure script to compile binutils
<tlrokeutoetn> mercuree: you want it in the admin group, not root
<joaopinto> tlrokeutoetn, why are you compiling binutils in the first place ?
<mercuree> the problem i am having now are what made me try to turn it back in the first place
<mercuree> tlrokeutoetn:  ill try put it there thanks
<iandev> nand: imageshack is a little low...
<tlrokeutoetn> joaopinto: I'm following instructions on the Linux From Scratch book
<mercuree> what about all the ticks? its pretty odd, i guess unticked means 'yes'
<mercuree> lol
<javier> hello i cant sincronize my clie palm to the desktop, im using gnome pda, but i cant manage to make it work
<joaopinto> tlrokeutoetn, erm, starting an LFS from ubuntu ?
<starbucks> WalloO: Alright thanks
<WalloO> starbucks, http://watermark.tuxfamily.org/xorg.conf this xorg.conf file has tv output enable, but it may not be an issue
<starbucks> WalloO: What do I do with it?
<nand> iandev: seems so
<frederic> thx @ all
<iandev> nand: would you please take a look         http://img75.imageshack.us/img75/7959/figure1ir0.png
<tlrokeutoetn> joaopinto: are there know problems with that?
<eago> hi.... is it possible to install and run ubuntu in a computer with no keyboard, monitor or mouse? doing it all thru a network?
<Llewxam> hey all. got a little question: is there a way to fix a hp dv6000 battery capacity in gutsy? battery is only lasting me an hour. i installed powersaved and powertop but neither one has resolved the issue.
<joaopinto> tlrokeutoetn, no, except that is not usual
<starbucks> WalloO: Where do I put it?
<joaopinto> tlrokeutoetn, abour your original question, regarding /bin/sh, what is your problem with it ?
<WalloO> starbucks, you can replace yours (keep a copy of the current one just in case something goes wrong). Use my sorg.conf which is simple, and juste change all 1024x768 with the size you want for your screen
<tlrokeutoetn> joaopinto: if I try to run a shell script, such as configure, it says "bash: ../binutils-2.17/configure: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied"
<tlrokeutoetn> joaopinto: I checked the permissions on the file, and it is an executable
<vic_> eago: no
<nand> iandev: why does it say "virtual server list"?
<WalloO> starbucks, it is in /etc/X11. But copy your current /etc/X11/xorg.conf before. to be sure to be able to restore it in case it doesn't work the way you want
<joaopinto> tlrokeutoetn, did you edited that configure script ?
<vic_> eago: after you have installed ubuntu you could run it without a keyboard/monitor or mouse with vnc
<joshjosh> i have a minor amarok problem...it keeps skipping around tracks on me. and no, it's not on shuffle.
<nand> iandev: what page is this? is this explicitely specifying "port forwarding"?
<tlrokeutoetn> joaopinto: no
<mercuree> another problem i have is that the logoff/shutdown menu takes a mother-long time to pop up on my normal account whereas on the root account its instant. any ideas how i can speeed this up?
<joaopinto> ok, thats odd
<eago> ok... thanks vic_
<joaopinto> but i need to go now, sorry :P
<iandev> nand: i dont know. but in portforwards.com this is told to be the same as port forwarding in DLINK 604...
<lokuazzz> hi, anyone know how to change the grub splash screen when using ubuntu hardy edition? someone send me this before: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy  But is not working for hardy.
<iandev> nand: is there a way to check if my ISP is blocking port 80?
<amikrop> How can I get real player names for Bygfoot?
<lokuazzz> I install the gnome-splashscreen-manager, but this program is not working for hardy.
<Jack_Sparrow> WalloO Will you find me during the week so I can ask a few questions about nvidia.. I need to leave now, but wanted to look that over later.
<WalloO> mercuree,  if powermanager is not running, it can do what you have
<nand> iandev: your ISP is probably not blocking your port 80
<hyphenated> iandev: blocking or filtering?
<tlrokeutoetn> can somebody tell me the problem with shell?
<nand> iandev: could you enumerate for me the list of menu entries on the left of the route interface please?
<tlrokeutoetn>  /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<iandev> nand: to avoid me having a home server without paying enterprise connection...
<Bhavesh> this is what you need to do to get grub splash screen
<Bhavesh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#head-616e8477b76f70cdd317812fef0ac88b248e25b4
<nand> iandev: this would be the first time ever I would see a ISP do this
<nand> no, the problem is on your side
<WalloO> Jack_Sparrow, I may be on the channel sometime, but can't say you when....
<hyphenated> nand: they could block incoming port 80..
<lokuazzz> hi, anyone know how to change the grub splash screen when using ubuntu hardy edition? The gnome-splashscreen-manager is not working for Hardy, is there any other alternative?
<nand> hyphenated: never heard of such port blocking by ISPs
<Scientus> what is this: sudo chown shawn projects -- cd projects --bash: cd: projects: Permission denied
<Bhavesh> lokuazzz : try to follow this direction. the one you pointed to is for gnome-background https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#head-616e8477b76f70cdd317812fef0ac88b248e25b4
<amikrop> How can I get real player names for Bygfoot?
<mynetdude> MrWizeGuy1983 what do you use for samba GUI?
<iandev> nand: have heard it on the net... a moment please
<mynetdude> MrWizeGuy1983 I believe there are a few of them
<frederic> i need a TV program for Linux
<hyphenated> nand: it's about as common as transparent proxies in ISPs.. only the cheap ones do it
<tlrokeutoetn> does anybody know what might cause "/bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied"?
<hyphenated> tlrokeutoetn: it's not listed in /etc/shells
<iandev> nand: http://img258.imageshack.us/img258/7876/figure2ra3.png
<WalloO> frederic, tvtime is the best one. for recording, look at mythtv
<tlrokeutoetn> hyphenated: thanks, I'll try that
<nand> iandev: the page you screenshoted definitely does not look like a port forwarding page
<nand> (the first screenshot)
<mynetdude> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<iandev> nand: really?
<nand> iandev: uh, in fact, yes
<frederic> where can i find it?
<WalloO> tlrokeutoetn, does it the good path to sh? type whereis sh to know
<nand> iandev: what I find weird is that you have lots of entries
<mynetdude> can anyone recommend a good samba GUI?
<nand> pointing to 0.0.0.0
<tlrokeutoetn> hyphenated: it is listed in /etc/shells
<nand> iandev: could you remove the entry 0.0.0.0 port TCP 80 please?
<iandev> nand: most of them are disabled. only http and https working...
<mynetdude> the one I have doesn't work right I don't think
<lokuazzz> Bhavesh Im not looking for just images for my splash screen.. i want to use a funcional one.. interactive you know.. i already download some i wanna try
<iandev> nand: ok
<tlrokeutoetn> wallo0: sh is in /bin/sh, I tried just running it
<lokuazzz> so i dont want just simple an image
<WalloO> frederic, launch menu->administration->synaptic package manager
<nand> iandev: having entries with 0.0.0.0 just makes no sense
<Iteki> hallo! anyone tell me an equivelant to like "hotspot-shield" for ubuntu? i want to use hulu from outside the us
<WalloO> Frederic, then search for the software. To watch TV only, tvtime is really the best. To record tv and have a complete media center, mythtv is good, but not so light
<Scientus> what is this: sudo chown shawn projects -- cd projects --bash: cd: projects: Permission denied
<iandev_> nand: removed...
<WalloO> mynetdude, nautilus works quite well
<AaronMT> How do I update my kernel to 2.6.25.x
<AaronMT> uname -a stil shows, 2.6.24.x
<nand> iandev_: is that working now?
<iandev_> nand: checking...
<mynetdude> WalloO really? if it works so well I can get into my shares without authencation even with the samba gui addon
<perlsyntax_> i like my 3D in ubuntu
<WalloO> mynetdude, however, it doesn't mount samba shares, so your software have to support the gnome filesystm.
<eztotype> I tried reinstalling dash, but there is still a problem
<mynetdude> why would I want to mount ubuntu shares in ubuntu?
<WalloO> mynetdude, if you allow anonymous connection on the server machine, yes.
<mynetdude> err, anonymous connection or anonymous permissions?
<eztotype> does anybody know what might be the problem with shell?
<WalloO> mynetdude, but you can mount shares at start too. with modifying /etc/fstab correctely. However, it's not so simple
<iandev_> nand: not yeat. firefox keeps loading page undefinetely...
<Prose> I've got Samba set up and transfer is about 8Mbytes/s on a LAN network..is that normal?
<iXneonXi> Help, both "vol_id -u /dev/real_name" and "blkid" won't return a UUID for my swap partition. I am able to manually initialize it using "swapon". It will not auto-initialize (there seems to be a problem with UUID mismatch in fstab).
<nand> iandev_: your http server is up and working?
<eztotype> no shell scripts seem to work unless I specifically say "sh ./some-script.sh"
<DRebellion> Prose, wireless?
<mynetdude> WalloO well I found that turning off simple file sharing in windows makes it impossible for ubuntu to see the shares
<Prose> DRebellion: no, wired LAN
<mynetdude> WalloO but turning it ON lets it see it, and requires authencation
<DRebellion> Prose, hmm, you should be seeing much higher speeds than that
<iandev_> nand: when i ping it through my ubuntu desktop it reply normally
<WalloO> mynetdude, simple file sharing, is the more stupid thing I know....
<iandev_> nand: ping 192.168.0.50  and reply ok
<Prose> DRebellion: I know that hdparm test gives sequentail read at 24Megabytes/s on the fileserver hard drive (the one with Samba on it)
<mynetdude> WalloO, I agree... I was told its better not to use SFS... but ubuntu sees it that way
<WalloO> mynetdude, you did the good thing with turning it off. :)
<Stylee> Any idea why OOo crashes when attempting to load a .doc?
<nand> iandev_: I'm not asking about pinging, but accessing the HTTP server via your browser locally : does it loads page ok?
<WalloO> mynetdude, if you turn off simple file sharing, you have to allow guest to access the shared forlder.
<mynetdude> WalloO, but here's the thing... I have ubuntu shares setup... I have told it which users can access it via the samba GUI yet I can still access it without authencation
<WalloO> mynetdude, that's this simploe, but you have to know that... :)
<iandev_> nand: through browser works too (show page It Works)
<mynetdude> WalloO well then that defeats the point of SFS
<tlrokeutoetn> is this a problem with sh? or is it a problem with something else?
<DRebellion> Prose, hmm. don't really know how to help you there. sorry.
<tlrokeutoetn> (the bad interpreter problem)
<mynetdude> WalloO if you have to allow guest, then its just as unsecure
<nand> iandev_: is the built-in firewall from your router desactivated (or at least with an hole on port 80)?
<Prose> DRebellion: well thanks anyways
<DRebellion> Stylee, ask in #openoffice.org
<Stylee> ok thanks
<Prose> DRebellion: on wi-fi I get 2 Megabytes/s so I guess I shouldn't complain
<iXneonXi> Anyone know how to fix my swap automounting ?
<iandev_> nand: dont know... ill check .. one  moment pelase...
<WalloO> mynetdude, yes. I though you wanted anonymous access... But you can not give access to guest and give access to any other user. Then you will be able to log in using the windows login and password
<LogicalDash> I just deleted my defaults.list by accident. Could someone paste their defaults.list so I can copy it and reinstall
<mynetdude> there's gotta be a better way to do shares
<DRebellion> Prose, if you were on wifi, I would tell you to check the 'rate' in iwconfig.
<erUSUL> LogicalDash: defaults.list??
<Iro1> hi. i have firefox issue - it is shutting down unexpectedly. tried starting it from console - dives a segmentation fault. How can i fix it?
<DRebellion> Prose, but also, i see limits from unexpected things such as the usb interface to my wireless adapter (12 mb/s)
<KrimZon> argh :(
<LogicalDash> erUSUL: as in /usr/share/applications/defaults.list
<KrimZon> i've spent ages defragging the ntfs partition and it still won't resize
<Jewfro> Irol, you could try renaming your /home/.firefox or .mozilla directory - and see if it loads
<Prose> DRebellion: I'll check out what the "rate'' means in iwconfig and see how mine compares
<iandev_> nand: coudnt find any firewall related page... need to search the web...
<WalloO> KrimZon, gnu parted do not resize ntfs fot security reasons
<Iro1> Jewfro: it loads ok, but crashes during work
<Prose> DRebellion: my situation is Server --- Lan --- Router ---wifi--- Laptop
<DRebellion> Prose, right
<nand> iandev_: you're kidding? There is a "firewall" menu entry on the screenshot you sent me!
<KrimZon> WalloO: it doesn't refuse to, it actually tries, using ntfsresize
<Prose> DRebellion: but good point on the usb
<Jewfro> Irol - is it something specific, like flash or java causing it?
<mercuree> im still having some auth problems. one of which made me make the original change. bu i cannot auth to change eth1 settings. it doesnt even prompt for a password. just comes up with error could not authenticate
<iandev_> nand: ill check it again... blind must i be!
<erUSUL> LogicalDash: dpkg -S /usr/share/applications/defaults.list --> desktop-file-utils --> sudo apt-get install --reinstall desktop-file-utils
<Prose> DRebellion: I've been told the Samba protocol is slowing stuff down but I hope it's not responsible for likie 4MB/s loss
<WalloO> KrimZon, ha ok, sorry. I can't help you.
<mercuree> i tried changing myself to admin with same permissions as root
<Iro1> ﻿Jewfro: well idon't know - it just crashes randomly while trying to access different pages
<DRebellion> Prose, I would only expect that if the computers had very slow processing power. After all, data is data.
<mercuree> i can also not modify xorg.conf through nvidia x server settings as normal user but if i sudo it it works
<tlrokeutoetn> I'm still having problems with shell, can anybody help?
<iXneonXi> Who was looking to measure rates? For measuring rates over LAN, I recommend a small program called "netio"
<fooks> is it better to upgrade to hardy herron from cd or internet?
<javier> hello, ubuntu wont recognize my clie palm
<iandev_> nand: really lame.... (   http://img295.imageshack.us/img295/4707/figure3qh6.png)
<DRebellion> fooks, makes no difference
<tlrokeutoetn> mercuree: of course you can't, you don't own the file
<Jewfro> Irol - it could be a plugin/extension issue maybe?
<fooks> im on gutsy still, but im too scared to update
<mynetdude> WalloO why do I have to allow guest to access the windows share when SFS is turned off? Wouldn't that defeat the point of security?
<Prose> DRebellion: does your definition of very slow include 500MHz P3 processors
<fooks> since my last update failed and fubar'ed my system from 7.04 to 7.10
<iXneonXi> fooks: no difference, I recommend Internet if you have fast broadband. Find a good mirror.
<nand> iandev_: :p
<mercuree> tlrokeutoetn: but if i modify it as root user, it only makes the change for root user and not normal user as it should
<fooks> iXneonXi, ill attempt it
<sfire> Prose: no thats smoking fast
<DRebellion> Prose, that's what I use and it's not limiting me.
<jedimind> omg who actually runs 1024x768 as their res any more
<mercuree> it should ask me for authentication the modify it
<javier> hello ubuntu wont recognize my clie, what can i do???
<nand> iandev_: now you can just desactivate the relevent rule, and that should work
<Iro1> ﻿Jewfro: well' i just installed it and it has only flash plugin i guess - even didn't install java
<tlrokeutoetn> mercuree: it shouldn't be doing that; are you sure?
<LogicalDash> Would someone please upload their /usr/share/applications/defaults.list to a pastebin? I was tinkering with something I shouldn't have and ended up deleting mine.
<iandev_> nand: doing it...
<Prose> DRebellion: okay thanks for your help, I'll blamde this on windows and be done with it :)
<mercuree> is there a way i can copy all previous apt-getted files and reinstall without having to get them again?
<DRebellion> Prose, hehe, okay. ;)
<jedimind> javier: are you using kpilot ?
<WalloO> mynetdude, you don't have too. It's required only if you want people to connect without needing login and password.
<Jewfro> Irol - I've seen flash cause that problem - try purging flashpugin-nonfree - see if it works - then try reinstalling maybe
<mercuree> tlrokeutoetn: yep and this was before i messed with my settings
<mynetdude> jedimind I still use 1024x768... now beat it :P
<lopin> How would I create default desktop icons with Remastersys?
<KrimZon> aha, specifying a different size works now
<KrimZon> i think defragging did help
<jedimind> mynetdude: get with the 20th century! :)
<Flannel> mynetdude: Check out aptonCD.  It uses your package cache to make a CD repository
<tlrokeutoetn> mercuree: what is the problem with xorg.conf? I missed the original question
<Flannel> mercuree: Check out aptonCD.  It uses your package cache to make a CD repository
<mynetdude> Flannel why are you telling me that?
<DRebellion> mercuree, /var/cache/apt/archives
<WalloO> mynetdude, the security will be a problem with guest only if you give write access and if data on the server must stay confidential
<Flannel> mercuree: Of course, you can also do it by hand
<iXneonXi> Does anyone have any experience with swap here?
<mercuree> tlrokeutoetn: i have a nvidia card, using propreitary drivers. if i use the nividia-settings program to modify my res (as normal user) the program cannot save the changes.
<mercuree> if i login as root it can but only for root
<mercuree> not myself
<Flannel> !anyone | iXneonXi
<ubottu> iXneonXi: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mercuree> it seems
<DRebellion> iXneonXi, best just to ask a question.
<mynetdude> WalloO ah ok, well I'll wait to see if someone comes along who can better assist :) the weird thing though is with SFS turned on ubuntu asks for authencation when accessing windows shares... but not other XP/Windows machines
<mercuree> tahnks DRebellion
<munk_> help please....i have  few issues i gotta fix..one my computer doesnt shut down it stops midway, 2 it takes very long to start, 3 sometimes my knetworkmanager doesnt start
<doddi_> can someone tell me how to get dual screen working with nvidia driver installed?
<doddi_> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mynetdude> jedimind we are in the 20th century... wait... 21st... you're so far behind!
<iXneonXi> DRebellion: I did earlier XD
<Drk_Guy> Hi guys
<iXneonXi> Here it is again
<rjre> i have installed CYGWIN on my vista pc - how do i start an X window session to my ubuntu box? any suggestions?
<iXneonXi> Help, both "vol_id -u /dev/real_name" and "blkid" won't return a UUID for my swap partition. I am able to manually initialize it using "swapon". It will not auto-initialize (there seems to be a problem with UUID mismatch in fstab).
<DRebellion> mercuree, just copy them to a usb flash drive or something and then into the same directory on the new install.
<jedimind> mynetdude: that was the joke :)
<mercuree> thats the plan DRebellion
<Drk_Guy> wols, the connection failed, but i'll pastebin english output
<Hermanon> hi is there any gui tool for check disk and  defragmentor
<mercuree> thanks
<mynetdude> jedimind fact is... 1024x768 is the biggest I'd be willing to go or things will be awfully tiny
<mynetdude> jedimind although I use a higher res on my laptop because of the screen ofc
<eago> vic_ : if I install that VPN... will it run fine when i reboot that computer or at reboot time it needs to have monitor or keyboard connected?
<doddi_> how to see current screen resolution under nvidia driver?
<WalloO> mynetdude, if users on your other XP machine have same login and password than on the server, it's normal because the system will use them as login/password automaticaly, without asking you.
<user__> rjre: you might try the FAQ in channel #cygwin topic line
<Drk_Guy> wols, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/22201/
<Jewfro> mynetdude, it depends on your monitor - high res monitors look good (not small) at higher resolutions.
<tlrokeutoetn> does anybody know what might cause "bash: ../binutils-2.17/configure: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied"?
<vic_> eago: it'l run on boot
<apophis> rjre, if your cygwin has a working x-server its simple as that: open the cygwin console and enter ssh -X <ip of your ubuntu box>
<mynetdude> WalloO I wondered about that, I don't remember anymore but I was pretty sure even with different usernames
<eago> ok... thanks
<rjre> great. thanks
<apophis> rjre, if your cygwin has a working x-server its simple as that: open the cygwin console and enter ssh -X <ip of your ubuntu box>
<mynetdude> Jewfro I have a newer monitor... things look tiny even at high res
<Jewfro> mynetdude, maybe you need glasses :)
<WalloO> mynetdude, if you do not allow anonymous access, it's normal you are asked for login password
<mynetdude> Jewfro on the laptop... things are a bit smaller but not small enough to bother me... cuz 1024x768 distorts things on the laptop
<mynetdude> Jewfro thats the point, I already wear glasses
<jedimind> i run 1920x1200 on my laptop
<Drk_Guy> wols, Got an idea, maybe VDrift is looking for the 32 BITS libc6, and i'm on AMD64
<wols> Drk_Guy: there isn't a newer libc6 than 2.7 which is in ubuntu
<mynetdude> WalloO from which side? windows or linux?
<jedimind> then again im probably going blind as a result
<Jewfro> mynetdude, I see, sorry - it's always possible to just enlarge the font size when using higher res
<wols> Drk_Guy: that can be, it'S even likely. ia32-libs
<mynetdude> jedimind I run 12880x... something I can't remember
<wols> Drk_Guy: oh no: libc6 works for 32 and 64
<mynetdude> Jewfro true, it doesn't work perfectly though and kinds makes the gui look funny
<jedimind> 1280x1024
<Drk_Guy> wols, wine whined for almost the same issue at compile-time
<WalloO> mynetdude, if your windows server do not alllow anonymous access, then it's normal ubuntu request a login/password to connect to the windows server
<mynetdude> jedimind yeah I thought it was x1024
<tlrokeutoetn> I think I know what the problem is!
<tlrokeutoetn> I think that the partition is mounted as user and noexec
<javier> jedimind palmos, should i download kpilot??
<Jewfro> mynetdude, maybe there's a gnome theme that addresses it
<Drk_Guy> wols, I had to symlink to the 32 bits libs
<tlrokeutoetn> what should be in fstab?
<jedimind> javier: yeah get kpilot going, it should help you w/ your pal syncing
<mercuree> ok im going to reinstall. lol
<crazyguy510> anyway to roll back your system
<mynetdude> Jewfro oh I meant for windows... but I haven't tried chaging the dpi yet in gnome
<qwer-ty> hi every body!
<mercuree> hopefully it will go without a hitch
<qwer-ty> is there any upnp client for ubuntu?
<jedimind> OMG spain almost scored
<mercuree> so long and thanks for all the fish
<Jewfro> mynetdude, actually yes - I agree with you - even I (and I don't wear glases) have trouble seeing windows at high res
<tlrokeutoetn> if I want to automatically mount a partition on boot in which I can execute programs, what should be the options in fstab?
<mynetdude> WalloO like I said before ubuntu asks for PW but other windows systems don't even if not using the same username/passes IIRC
<crazyguy510> Hey guys anyway to roll back your system
<qwer-ty> ive tried rhutmbox, vlc and so on///
<Jewfro> mynet, but even on windows it can probably be addressed by theme
<Drk_Guy> wols, I had to symlink like this: http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit#head-7703cf4cc6b63630523cf66e77d621e4f81bc873
<qwer-ty> but no one of them is suitible for me/
<mynetdude> Jewfro I haven't seen a theme address the problem... I haven't tried it in gnome yet to see how it differs
<jack_spratt> crazyguy510: yes i believe you can do it in synaptic
<WalloO> mynetdude, so I can'T help you, sorry
<javier> jedimind, ok ok ill try thanks man
<crazyguy510> how
<crazyguy510> can you make it like it was 3 days ago
<mynetdude> WalloO lol no worries... I just require utmost security as I'm used to roaming
<jack_spratt> crazyguy510: i dont know, dont think you can do it to a date, erm
<crazyguy510> okay
<munk__> help please....i have  few issues i gotta fix..one my computer doesnt shut down it stops midway, 2 it takes very long to start, 3 sometimes my knetworkmanager doesnt start
<mynetdude> WalloO I also mad out the point that I installed a samba GUI and setup user access, etc etc and again it does not require windows machines to authencate... I don't see how that is anonymous access if user specific access has been set
<Drk_Guy> VDrift is on repos for feisty, but not for hardy
<AquaFox> My sound server keeps crashing when I watch youtube.
<jack_spratt> crazyguy510: just google rolling back in synaptic or something and you should get the answer
<crazyguy510> how do i change it jack
<crazyguy510> okay thanks
<WalloO> mynetdude, that's quite strange
<perlsyntax_> this better then fedora for 3D
<mynetdude> WalloO thats what I've been trying to say... despite the fact the share requires a specific user to login... but perhaps since my windows logon is the same as the ubuntu logon... would that also allow seamless access to the ubuntu shares?
<sfire> I got a cool tool for adjusting all the 3d settings.. makes it much cooler
<sfire> I like for all the windows to go up in a ball of flames when closed.. hehehehe
<mynetdude> WalloO you mentioned that if the windows user/pass are the same on both windows machines it would seamlessly log you in, but I have seen it not do that also
<c4lman> anyone wanna help me get xwinwrap to play youtube videos?
<WalloO> mynetdude, if password are the same, then yes, you will be able to login and windows will not ask you for password
<IndyGunFreak> c4lman: why do you need xwinrap?
<m_newton_Loligag> Howto play quicktime in firefox???
<c4lman> IndyGunFreak: well, I want to make a script where you just paste in the youtube URL, the script grabs the .flv, xwinwrap uses mplayer to make it the wallpaper
<illriginal> Does anyone know how to check the bandwidth of connection? Or running programs and the usage? Since yesterday, when i was watching youtube videos, the videos become choppy. I even restarted the PC and youtube still plays choppy. I don't know why.
<IndyGunFreak> m_newton_Loligag: depends on the file format i guess... link to the video you're tryig to watch
<mynetdude> WalloO, hmm
<mynetdude> I shall test that
<IndyGunFreak> c4lman: oh ok.. no clue on that one, sorry
<c4lman> IndyGunFreak cool idea though eh?
<IndyGunFreak> c4lman: cool is in the eye of the beholder.. :)
<yoyoned> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<magnetron> illriginal: try watching the youtube videos with totem. are they still choppy?
<WalloO> illriginal, use screenlets and this screenlet: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/WaterMark+system+information?content=71960
 * nickrud wonders how a pixelated flv would improve a desktop
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<calman> anyone else wanna help me get xwinwrap playing youtube vids?
<m_newton_Loligag> IndyGunFreak, can i om
<m_newton_Loligag> IndyGunFreak, can i pm
<[T]ank> anyone here a vmware user?
<IndyGunFreak> m_newton_Loligag: no, just give me a link to what you're trying to watch
<[T]ank> wondering why i have to run vmware-config.pl every time i reboot for vmware to work
<m_newton_Loligag> IndyGunFreak, well, the ste needs login and password. it is lynda.com
<IndyGunFreak> m_newton_Loligag: i see..
<sfire> [T]ank: you must be doing something wrong.. How did you install it?
<m_newton_Loligag> IndyGunFreak, http://movielibrary.lynda.com/html/modPage.asp?ID=627
<[T]ank> ﻿sfire: just ran the vmware-install.pl
<netfinity3000> i use the comand sudo mount -t smbfs //(computername)/(share directoy) /home/josh/Desktop/vid to munt a windos share but i have to do it everytime i start up how do i make it permanant
<mynetdude> works for me... I'll leave it with SFS then...
<m_newton_Loligag> IndyGunFreak, since i have a trial version i can give it to u
<[T]ank> it works all the time unless i reboot, then i have to do the vmware-config-pl
<Jewfro> netfinity3000, add it /etc/fstab
<sfire> [T]ank: did you install it from a file from vmware or did you apt-get it
<IndyGunFreak> m_newton_Loligag: ok, go ahead and pm me
<[T]ank> vmware
<sfire> [T]ank: new hardy distro?
<[T]ank> i see others with the same issue when i google it... but no info on how to correct it
<[T]ank> hardy, yes
<netfinity3000> thanks
<WalloO> netfinity3000, I will give you the answer... wait a few seconds
<sfire> [T]ank: have you seen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=788169
<[T]ank> looking
<sfire> I had to use that to get it setup and working properly
<[T]ank> ok... reading. no i have not seen this one. thank you
<sfire> [T]ank: that script will do it all for you
<sfire> it works VERY well
<WalloO> netfinity3000, I will give you the string to add in fstab
<munk__> help please....i have  few issues i gotta fix..one my computer doesnt shut down it stops midway, 2 it takes very long to start, 3 sometimes my knetworkmanager doesnt start
<sfire> munk_: at what point does it boot slowly?  before or after grub?
<icanhas> noapic ftw
<WalloO> netfinity3000, add thgis line to fstab: //(computername)/(share directoy) /home/josh/Desktop/vid  smbfs username=guest,password=guest 0 0
<esac> i really wish mounting smb shares was easier
<netfinity3000> WalloO, thanks
<magnetron> esac: mount them with the cifs file system
<LogicalDash> I deleted my /usr/share/applications/defaults.list by accident. How do I generate a new one?
<munk__> sfire after the grub
<sfire> munk_: did you remove or move any drives after you installed linux?
<sfire> munk_: I've seen it hang on boot looking for a drive that no longer exists
<blumm> hi
<blumm> how can i enable other options in alsamixer?
<blumm> i suddenly have only master option left???
<mrtimdog> ﻿LogicalDash: use 'dpkg -S /usr/share/applications/defaults.list' to find out which package installed that file, and maybe reinstall it.
<LogicalDash> thanks mrtimdog
<munk__> sfire no i havent...its been working good for a while and i dunno lately its just slow, besides the other issues i have...
<erUSUL> LogicalDash: i told you  dpkg -S /usr/share/applications/defaults.list --> desktop-file-utils --> sudo apt-get install --reinstall desktop-file-utils
<genii> LogicalDash: There might be another one to go by in ~/.local/share/applications/defaults.list
<munk__> sfire, i had it even slower with my webcam, gspca and i blacklisted it so it doesnt start but now its something else..
<LogicalDash> genii, that exists, but it's incomplete
<genii> LogicalDash: Then follow erUSUL's direction
<tmapj> can anyone tell me an easy way to remember the 7 layer model?
<LogicalDash> erUSUL, sorry, I might've logged off at an inconvenient time
<alecs> i have a problem with my eth0. i cannot access my network , even dough i get packets from the network, i cannot broadcast. every time it fails with network is unreacheable
<alecs> any ideeas?
<Jewfro> alecs, you can ping but no net access?
<sfire> alecs: being configured via DHCP?
<alecs> Jewfro: no ping
<illriginal> I find either Firefox 3 or Ubuntu Hardy to be unstable.
<alecs> sfiure: manually
<sfire> alecs: I'm betting that is where your problem is
<sfire> alecs: remember you must specify a DNS server and such.. also gateway IP and everything
<sfire> I highly suggest DHCP
<eth01> well you would, because it's automated and easy.
<IndyGunFreak> illriginal: well which is it, FF3 or Hardy?
<akolaid> can anyone recommend a decent goal setting/to do list application?
<eth01> but when you look at the configurations for DHCP, it's not so easy :-)
<eth01> and you'll probably change your mind about that, heh.
<sfire> eth01: if its to hard for you buy a router
<sfire> lol
<alecs> sfire: i allready have that, but i cannot ping my gateway ...(fails with network unreacheable), also , this computer worked before with same configs ...
<fooks> whats Tlc scripting support?
<alecs> fooks: you mean tcl
<esac> tender loving care
<fooks> im trying to compile the newest pidgin and its giving me errors based on that
<esac> !tcl
<ubottu> Factoid tcl not found
<blah569> Does someone know where I can locate WIN XP 64 bit drivers?  I can not find any XP drivers on Driverguide.com
<alecs> ahh
<blah569> I mean
<fooks> ah, that would be true
<blah569> 64 bit *
<tmapj> can anyone tell me an easy way to remember the 7 layer model?
<LogicalDash> OK, I've reinstalled desktop-file-utils, and it gives me a blank defaults.list. The package does include a promising-sounding utility called update-desktop-database, but if I run it I get the error "No directories in update-desktop-database search path could be processed and updated."
<danand> !info tcl
<ubottu> tcl (source: tcltk-defaults): The Tool Command Language (default version) - run-time files. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.4.16-1 (hardy), package size 3 kB, installed size 56 kB
<sfire> alecs: I would need more info to help you further
<IndyGunFreak> blah569: 64bit drivers for what
<alecs> sfire: what kind of info's
<blah569> XP
<^hellfire^> ide spać dobranoc *botki [not ceski]
<blah569> That will work with Ubuntu.
<blah569> I need the XP drivers.
<blah569> in 64 bit.
<blah569> Someone on Ubuntuforums.org told me.
<illriginal> indygunfreak, that's what I'm trying to figure out. the problem is.. I don't even know how to test it. With firefox3 (not beta) if I have 10 tabs open... and only one of them has an advertisement banner... everything responds really slow. Even the apps I try to open such as terminal or amarok or gimp...
<munk__> what is the shutdown log file
<IndyGunFreak> illriginal: that doesn't really sound like a driver issue.
<calman> anybody good at python that wants to start a project?
<jacob__2> Whats the command for Pulling up my wireless card/chipset?
<illriginal> well i have 1 gb of ram and a 3.2ghz P4 processor. so it's not he performance.
<erUSUL> jacob__2: lshw -C Network
<illriginal> or i mean it's not the hardware.
<IndyGunFreak> illriginal: thats not necessarily true, but ok.
<jacob__2> so just type    lshw -c network         in the promp?
 * underdawg drools 8.04 truly is better!  
<erUSUL> jacob__2: yep
<underdawg> is there a program I can d/l that will identify possible performance improving tips?
<alecs> sfire: http://pastebin.com/d1f82d14
<sfire> alecs: it has no address associated with it
<SweetTuxy> wow!
<jacob__2> do i need to be in a main DIR or something all it does is give me info on the hardware lister. and no listings of actuall hardware
<SweetTuxy> hoy si hay gente! wow!
<blumm> hi, in alsamixer i have only master left?? how comes?
<gourgi> drwxrwxrwx+ , what is the '+' stands for ? i don't know this permision
<agahnim> I don't know if anyone can't help me : I'm using a Hp pavilion dv6000 ( dv6418ca) and I can't seem to make the crt-LCD button to work (fn + f4) anyone got any clue how to fix this
<blumm> i made changes to pulseaudio :/
<blumm> and now skype doesnt work anymore
<DRebellion> gourgi, where did you get that? I have never heard of a '+' at the end before...
<alecs> sfire: how do i assign one ... it seems that i allready have one
<blumm> http://pastebin.com/m46c3fd9a
<blumm> anyone any ideas
<gourgi> ﻿DRebellion:i have a shared samba folder, writable for my Lan's users and i saw that weird thing in 'ls -la' : ﻿drwxrwxrwx+
<alecs> sfire: dhcp is for those who don't have any internet access... and manually for those who have ...
<sfire> alecs: try this ... "sudo ifdown eth0"  "sudo ifconfig eth0 10.202.19.24"
<sfire> then try your pinging
<agahnim> I don't know if anyone can't help me : I'm using a Hp pavilion dv6000 ( dv6418ca) and I can't seem to make the crt-LCD button to work (fn + f4) anyone got any clue how to fix this
<DRebellion> gourgi, sorry, I have no idea what it means ;)
<alecs> sfire: http://pastebin.com/d4784592e
<gourgi> ﻿DRebellion: thanks anyway, maybe someone else can help me, i tried changing mode and moving, the '+' keeps remaining
<skyjumper> why might my cpu be completely stuck in iowait while gtkpod is verifying ipod files?
<skyjumper> this is a core2duo running at 2GHz
<sfire> alecs: got me there... I don't know what would cause that
<Minty> hello
<Jo2> hello
<Jo2> it's possible to do something like this: http://people.etria.com/~bskahan/Screenshot-Course%20index%20-%20Mozilla%20Firefox.png
<Jo2> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/As+I+would+like+it+*panel*?content=31098
<Minty> newbie and just screwed up mu ubuntu as un isatlled kde and now have a blak start up scrren rather than the normal desk top
<Minty> any idees please ?
<yoyoned> Jo2: I don't know for sure, but you should check out moodle
<BCM43> Minty: can you access text based?
<Jo2> what is moodle'
<BCM43> !moodle
<ubottu> Factoid moodle not found
<Minty> yes
<BCM43> !info Moodle
<ubottu> moodle (source: moodle): Course Management System for Online Learning. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.2-1ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 9076 kB, installed size 51716 kB
<sinan> How can i know the sizes of each install package?
<Jo2> ah
<jclinton> Soliciting the help of an Ubuntu user for testing: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=524665#c96
<ubottu> Gnome bug 524665 in glchess "Unable to import 'main' on startup" [Critical,New]
<Jo2> ok
<BCM43> Minty: sudo aptitude install gnome
<Drk_Guy> Is there such an issue if i just install and use an i386 package on AMD64?
<Jo2> :|
<Drk_Guy> I mean, AMD64 can run x86
<jclinton> Drk_Guy: you cannot install an i386 package on amd64
<yoyoned> sinan: if you use synaptic, it shows the size of installed packages
<Drk_Guy> jclinton, Real nice
<Drk_Guy> jclinton, I'll have to compile from source
<epc3> gcleric testing...
<Minty> BCM43, doing it now
<jclinton> Drk_Guy: or just use i386
<skyjumper> jclinton: you can force an i386 package to install
<jclinton> skyjumper: yes but it's a really, really bad idea
<skyjumper> but it'll only work if the dependencies are met
<Jo2> is it posibble to learn this power?
<fooks> ok, noob question
<Drk_Guy> jclinton, I like AMD64, faster, better, safer
<Drk_Guy> !ask | fooks
<ubottu> fooks: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<funkyHat> Does anybody have a mobility radeon 9600 working with compiz on Hardy? (don't know if the mobility bit is relevant, possibly also 9700 or 9800 might be able to help)
<Jo2> not from a jedi...
<jclinton> Drk_Guy: not faster, but perhaps better if you have >4GB of RAM
<fooks> i compiled and installed something, how do i remove the program i just installed
<fooks> apt-cache policy doesn't recognize i did so
<Drk_Guy> jclinton, I like to use all my processor
<fooks> nor does apt-get purge recognize it
<Drk_Guy> fooks, cd to dir, make uninstall
<fooks> Drk_Guy, hmm
<Drk_Guy> fooks, with sudo
<jclinton> Drk_Guy: you aren't using all of it if you don't have the quantity of memory needed to use it
<sinan> How can i uninstall software that isn't included in synaptic (wasn't installed via apt nor synaptic)
<yoyoned> fooks: it depends on what you installed.  sometimes you can go to the directory that you installed from and type make uninstall
<Drk_Guy> jclinton, i have 1 GB of RAM, still, i like AMD64, way faster
<agahnim> I don't know if anyone can't help me : I'm using a Hp pavilion dv6000 ( dv6418ca) and I can't seem to make the crt-LCD button to work (fn + f4) anyone got any clue how to fix this
<dick> fooks: probable "make clean" in the same place you did it should work
<jclinton> Drk_Guy: ok fine don't believe me
<Drk_Guy> jclinton, -.-
<yoyoned> Drk_Guy: the free comand will tell you how much ram you are using
<jclinton> Soliciting the help of an Ubuntu user for testing: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=524665#c96
<ubottu> Gnome bug 524665 in glchess "Unable to import 'main' on startup" [Critical,New]
<Drk_Guy> yoyoned, free 16000
<joaopinto> Drk_Guy, that "faster" is only on your brain :)
<Jo2> but i didnt understand why i should look moodle for this: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/As+I+would+like+it+*panel*?content=31098 ?
<Drk_Guy> joaopinto, I dnt think so
<joaopinto> Drk_Guy, anyway, it's an off topic conversations :)
<dbbolton> i have several small avi files and i want to put them into one larger avi file. what would be a good progrm to do that?
<yoyoned> output of free http://paste.ubuntu.com/22212/
<pen> anyone here make skype work with pulseaudio?
<Drk_Guy> joaopinto, yeah... -.-
<erUSUL> dbbolton: avidemux??
<pen> I know I have to install libasoun2-plugins, but it doesn't work for me
<Roey> hi
<joaopinto> pen, skype works fine on me
<pen> libasound2-plugins
<LogicalDash> Hey, I'm back and I still haven't found a way to repair my defaults.list. Could someone upload theirs, please? It would be a real pain to reconstruct it manually.
<Roey> Hi, why do I get this weird error when mounting my SD card??  http://forums.opensuse.org/archives/sf-archives/software/345276-unable-mount-removable-media-hal-storage-removable-mount.html
<pen> joaopinto: but I want to have skype work with pulseaudio
<pen> joaopinto: so I can have more than one apps playing sound at the same time
<alecs> sfire: is ok now ... it worked .., thanks
<pen> joaopinto: skype can't because it is not using pulseaudio
<agahnim> I don't know if anyone can't help me : I'm using a Hp pavilion dv6000 ( dv6418ca) and I can't seem to make the crt-LCD button to work (fn + f4) anyone got any clue how to fix this
<Jo2> so
<yarddog>  #ubuntu-server over there, screw fedora
<joaopinto> pen, sorry, dont know how to help with that issue
<sfire> alecs: no prob
<Jo2> if there is no theme like this: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/As+I+would+like+it+*panel*?content=31098
<joaopinto> !language | yarddog
<Jo2> what i have to know to make it
<ubottu> yarddog: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<yarddog> screw != profanity get a life
<Jo2> ¿'
<Minty> BCM43, still no go, still get Kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot and am in text mode
<joaopinto> yarddog, offering other distributions is abusive language
<joaopinto> offending
<yarddog> wha? lol
<yarddog> pllz
<yarddog> it was the wrong window,leave it alone
<Nocemoscata> anyone
<Nocemoscata> hello
<MobyGamer> ?
<mock> hi
<Guest44243> ok i have reinstalled and copied all archived apt installs to the correct folder. is there a way i can mass install them?
<yoyoned> hi Nocemoscata
<Nocemoscata> hello i'm paola from rome
<Nocemoscata> i'm new here
<MobyGamer> hi there
<dick> welcome
<yoyoned> welcome Nocemoscata
<Nocemoscata> thanks
<yoyoned> im new here to
<amrik> Hey I am getting messages in my syslog about nullmailer. it says 'Rescanning queue' and then 'Could not load the config' every minute
<Nocemoscata> i don't know how to use linux
<yoyoned> Nocemoscata: have you tried the ubuntu live cd
<Nocemoscata> how can i install amule
<Nocemoscata> i installed yey ubuntu
<Nocemoscata> yet
<trippss> after resizing my swap partition, hibernate no longer works on my hardy install. ideas how I should fix?
<Nocemoscata> but now i want install amule
<Jo2> when I put a game it see transparent
<mynetdude> if I don't use my ATI drivers for ubuntu I won't be able to use 3D acceleration right?
<MobyGamer> mynetdude: correct
<funkyHat> tripps, what size is your RAM, and what size is your swap partition now?
<yoyoned> Nocemoscata: from the termina ltype  sudo aptitude install amule
<Nocemoscata> yoyoned how can i to do it?
<mynetdude> MobyGamer, then how can compiz run without the ATI drivers? (there is a command you can give it to ignore ATI warnings/defaults)
<Topler> Has anyone got "steam" working in hardy?
<Nocemoscata> can you help me yoyo
<erUSUL> !software | Nocemoscata
<v0idnull> hello folks, I have a question. I have three harddrives in my pc, and all are the same make/model. I want to ensure that when I install ubuntu, I'm using the harddrive in the SATA 1 port. Is it safe to that's device 0,0,0?
<ubottu> Nocemoscata: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Drk_Guy> !wine | Topler
<ubottu> Topler: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
 * mynetdude isn't happy with the ubuntu's ability to handle 3D
<MobyGamer> mynetdude: You can force it to run but without accelerated drivers it's not going to be pretty
<yoyoned> look in menu under Accessories for Terminal
<mynetdude> MobyGamer I dind't seem to have a problem with it in x64 as I didn't have ATI drivers
<Drk_Guy> mynetdude, Hardy has a pretty good graphics layer
<mynetdude> MobyGamer but I'm using 32bit now
<yoyoned> Nocemoscata: then type: sudo aptitude install amule
<MobyGamer> mynet: If that's the case, what are you asking?
<mynetdude> Drk_Guy graphic layer separate from acceleration?
<funkyHat> mynetdude, there are different drivers that provide some working 3D support for ATI cards... the binary drivers from ATI do, and the open source ati drivers do as well, but neither work for all cards properly
<noelferreira> any solution for the 'keys getting stucked' bug?
<Topler> yes.. i tried wine but steam is allways crashing... well.. it could depend on my hardware
<glam> !suse
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<dick> nocemoscata: system -> administration -> synaptic . . ., then search for amule , select it and follow the prompts, welcome to linux
<MobyGamer> topler: I just broke down and installed virtualbox and run steam in there.  no 3d support but it works for 2d games
<Minty> BCM43, have to go, back tomorow, thanks
<Bllz> Help!  I'm trying to play an AVI that i took with a digital camera and i get a black image (the actual image will flicker on for a split second).  I do get the proper audio, however, and I do have the ubuntu-restricted-extras package installed.  What gives?
<Roey> hi
<omid> How I can install upek for my fingerprint reader? it's support site: http://www.upek.com/solutions/pc_and_networking/sdks/linux/
<Roey> Hi, why do I get this weird error when mounting my SD card??  http://forums.opensuse.org/archives/sf-archives/software/345276-unable-mount-removable-media-hal-storage-removable-mount.html    <-- is there a fix for this?
<MobyGamer> bllz: Try vlc (videolan) and see if that helps
<Drk_Guy> mynetdude, If u use ATi, that's another thing, ATi sucks for linux
<jack_spratt> Bllz: have you tried vlc?
<mynetdude> funkyHat, Drk_Guy I realize that not all will work perfectly
<Bllz> MobyGamer.  Will do... how would i set VLC as the default for handling video?
<Topler> thanks mobygamer ^^
<yoyoned> Bllz: install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<mynetdude> Drk_Guy my laptop has ATI I don't think I have much of a choice
<Drk_Guy> mynetdude, I can run latest windows/native games with nvidia's driver
<Drk_Guy> mynetdude, XD
<MobyGamer> Bllz: not sure, I think you can right-click on a file and there's an option to set the default type but I'm not in front of it right now and can't remember
<mynetdude> Drk_Guy well I'm not looking to run the latest, the laptop doesn't do as well with latest games even in windows
<omid> are there any people that can help me to install?
<MobyGamer> omid: what problems are you having installing?
<erUSUL> omid: any specific problem you are facing?
<jack_spratt> omid: im looking at the site. no promise tho.
<mynetdude> Drk_Guy it ran EVE Online decently, not great but enough... and Jumpgate but Jumpgate is all 2D
<Drk_Guy> mynetdude, XD
<mynetdude> Drk_Guy, I know there's an EVE-O port for linux at least that I'd play
<omid> no! I don't know how to.... I read the read me file but did not happen any thing
<bcardarell1> What is a good program for watching DVD movies?
<Drk_Guy> mynetdude, lol
<joaopinto> bcardarell1, vlc
<MobyGamer> I run VLC for movies, personally
<mynetdude> Drk_Guy tbh I won't be using the ubuntu laptop much anyway... its only for torrenting and going to sites I don't trust
<noelferreira> any solution for the 'keys getting stucked' bug?
<erUSUL> bcardarell1: xine-ui vlc
<user__> hello
<bcardarell1> thanks
<magnetron> noelferreira: which bug is that?
<joaopinto> noelferreira, what bug are you referring to ?
<tmapj> can anyone here help explain the 7 layer model to me?
<Drk_Guy> Ok mynetdude, whatever you say, IE "safe" mode is not that "safe" XD
<joaopinto> !ot | tmapj
<ubottu> tmapj: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<FLanon33> lol
<FLanon33> hey all
<mynetdude> Drk_Guy my problem is that I'm seeing dashes and random blotchy graphics issues so I was wondering if I could run games without ATI drivers and still get 3D support
<Joey__> how do i stop routine disk checks on startup from coming up?
<MobyGamer> tmapj, try the wikipedia entry to start with, it should help
<tmapj> well where do i go for tcpip joaopinto ?
<mynetdude> Drk_Guy but since I need ATI drivers, I don't see that happening
<rifgemu> Does anyone have a minute to try and help me get freenx working on my 2 ubuntu computers?
<jack_spratt> omid: what kind of files are in the download? what sort of thing do the instructsions say/refer to?
<joaopinto> tmapj, /list and search for a channel
<Jordan_U> Drk_Guy, In what way? It can access far less than firefox can with a default setup
<mynetdude> I'll look into grabbing an older xorg.conf
<jack_spratt> omid: are we dealing with a package (rpm, deb) or source only?
<tmapj> it wont list
<mock> what are you guys talking about
<yoyoned> Joey__: look at tune2fs command
<Drk_Guy> Jordan_U, IE is the most buggiest browser out there, would you ever call it safe?
<tmapj> joaopinto,  it wont list
<Jordan_U> Drk_Guy, It's always a good idea to run your browser as a user which has no access to your important documents ( which are usually owned by your user and are in your home folder )
<mynetdude> Drk_Guy I heard that IE7 is supposed to work better in Vista than XP so essentially less buggy but not bugless
<Drk_Guy> Jordan_U, Im talking about winbugs man
<Jordan_U> Drk_Guy, I am not talking about IE, I am talking about isolation
<omid> what should I tell you about? it's installer (configure, install and many other files...)
<joaopinto> erm, can you both stop with the IE bugs talk ? Please keep on topic
<yoyoned> Joey__: tunesfs -c 0 /dev/hda1 substitute whatever partition
<jack_spratt> omid: sounds like its source only, have you tried to compile it?
<Drk_Guy> Jordan_U, If you want isolation, use a VM
<Drk_Guy> XD
<Joey__> yoyoned, will that screw up the partition?
<joaopinto> omid, what software are you trying to install ?
<joaopinto> Joey__, no, it will do what you have asked for
<mynetdude> Drk_Guy sandboxie instead
<user__> is there any other chanel?
<omid> It's less than one month that I'm leaving windows and using ubuntu, I don't know many how to install software at that
<Joey__> thanks joaopinto and yoyoned
<joaopinto> Joey__, if in doubt, please read the tunesfs man
<Bllz> still no go in VLC
<Joey__> i dont doubt him
<jack_spratt> omid: so you havent tried to compile it then?
<yoyoned> Joey__: no, but as always, backups will make you happy
<LogicalDash> Hi guys. Earlier on I was asking for a replacement defaults.list, thinking this would be necessary in order to automatically open files with the correct application. It turns out that defaults.list is a leftover from an earlier version of GNOME, and I can in fact carry on happily without one, but I didn't know that because I didn't think to check whether things were actually broken the way I thought they were. Let this be a lesson 
<jack_spratt> omid: done make, configure etc commands
<omid> joaopinto it's my finger print software
<Bllz> I still can't play avi in VLC...
<rifgemu> Ive got freenx installed on both my PCs but i cant seem to get them to connect. Ive tried just about everything ive found by googling. Has anyone who has gotten it working recently help me out?
<Joey__> thanks again
<chelz> any rhythmbox users around to help me troubleshoot this: http://classicalwebcast.com/chamber.asx ?
<Drk_Guy> mynetdude, XD, if they hack the VM, they won't ever access the HD, if they hack another accoutn, they have acess to the HD
<sinan> how can i manually edit the "Applications" menu ?
<Jewfro> LogicalDash, there's a newer version under system, preferences, prefered apps
<Jewfro> sinan, alacarte
<perlsyntax> i made a file call .vim how do i remove it?
<jjido> is there a WICD package for Ubuntu?
<joaopinto> sinan, Left clicj with the mouse, Edit Menu
<perlsyntax> rm don't wwork
<joaopinto> jjido, no
<jack_spratt> omid: im not going to download the file to check it, bit if there isnt any .deb in there and just install and configure files etc then you need to compile it (im assuming that you checked its i=not already in the repos)
<mynetdude> Drk_Guy hmm good point, isn't sandboxie sortof a VM?
<noelferreira> magnetron, joaopinto it is not a bug .... is a BUGGGGG https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/194214
<asmo[B]> is there a way to make it so that my USB devices don't automatically mount?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 194214 in xorg-server "Keys get "stuck" down" [High,Fix released]
<Jewfro> perlsyntax, rm .vim
<omid> jack_spratt I did these steps: ./configure -–with-Qt-dir=no          make LDFLAGS=’-R /usr/local/lib’               make install
<Drk_Guy> mynetdude, IDK, never heard of
<jack_spratt> omid: ok, and it didnt exit successfully
<cb__> http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=780961 fixed my sound issues, toshiba a70 laptop
<user__> cisco training
<nicolah> I can't understand why but when I copy one album in mp3 to my mp3player (or to another). The player play the tracks in a weird order. If I do the same with windows it works normally.
<jack_spratt> omid: that didnt work? presumably you got that code from the readme
<funkyHat> Does anybody have a mobility radeon 9600 working with compiz on Hardy? (don't know if the mobility bit is relevant, possibly also 9700 or 9800 might be able to help)
<mynetdude> Drk_Guy from what I know sandboxie just isolates any app you tell it to and separates that instance from your windows enviornments so any changes you make are automatically discarded
<joaopinto> omid, -–with-Qt-dir=no does not look good
<perlsyntax> all it tell me it a dic that it with that command
<Bllz> my camera encodes as motion jpeg... is that the same as .AVI?
<mynetdude> at least we don't need that kind of stuff in ubuntu I hope
<Jewfro> Bllz, no
<LogicalDash> Jewfro, out of curiosity, what are the configuration files manipulated by the Preferred Applications dialog?
<mynetdude> motion jpg? hehe... no
<dmsuperman> ouch
<magnetron> noelferreira: all the available info is put up on launchpad. keep tracking your bug there.
<Drk_Guy> mynetdude, I wouldn't think it's safe
<dmsuperman> motion jpg ftl
<TroubleHelix> Hi people. Can someone tell me if there is a way to recursively chmod a set of files while excluding directories themselves? (I want to keep their execute bit set)
<Drk_Guy> mynetdude, I would still use a VM
<Jewfro> LogicalDash, that I do not know
<perlsyntax> Jewfro,All it tell me it a dir that it
<Bllz> jewfro:  nice name =)  I got one of those too and i'm not even jewish...  how do I play a motion jpeg in ubuntu then?  Ubuntu identified it as AVI, but it doesn't play properly
<LogicalDash> Jewfro, ok, never mind then
<Jewfro> perlsyntax, rm -r .vim
<noelferreira> lol
<omid> joaopinto   I did try it witout -–with-Qt-dir=no too
<jjido> joaopinto: thanks!
<mynetdude> Drk_Guy it may not be safe from hacking... but any malicious script ran within sandboxie will not affect windows as changes are not written to the HDD
<LogicalDash> I kind of suspect it manipulates MIME types, maybe I'll look it up later
<Jewfro> Bllz, you probably need some gstreamer codecs for avi
<perlsyntax> thanks
<Jewfro> Bllz, and thanks - I've quite a jewfro in fact :)
<Bllz> jewfro... but it's motion jpeg... now i'm lost
<jack_spratt> omid: maybe you should search online for a premade .deb for buntu
<joaopinto> omid, you shouldn't use the --with-qt-dir at tall, the configure script is expect to detect your qt dir
<mynetdude> Drk_Guy that means if you run a virus, script, etc from a browser or another app within sandboxie and then close it, it all disappears without a trace
<Drk_Guy> mynetdude, Ok .. i think so, but it would be the same as UAC, and UAc is very hacked by now
<w1k1nG> :}
<joaopinto> omid, assumed you have installed the libqt dev package
<Jewfro> Bllz, oh sorry, not sure about that - but you could check the ubuntu wiki multimedia page
<mynetdude> Drk_Guy UAC is hackable already? sheesh
<stroyan> Bllz: Avi files can contain video in any of a variety of codecs.  It isn't wrong to ID the file as AVI.
<Drk_Guy> mynetdude, haxx0rs are 1337, XD
<Bllz> stroyan. gotcha.  any idea how to play a motion jpeg?
<joaopinto> mynetdude, Drk_Guy could you please stop doing offtopic channel ? please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<gordonjcp> Bllz: mplayer
<joaopinto> erm, chat
<omid> and what's this    .deb ?
<Bllz> gordonjcp.. tired it but it doesn't work properly... i get audio but mostly black with an occasional flicker of image
<gordonjcp> hm
<Bllz> omid:  .deb is a debian package
<jack_spratt> omid: its a premade install file, like a .exe in windows. .deb is what buntu uses
<gordonjcp> Bllz: what's the source video from?
<mynetdude> its ontopic because I heard that it is not easy, but doable to hack into root from a non root user in linux
<trippss> funkyHat, 512MB RAM, 1.2 GB swap
<Bllz> gordonjcp:  a digital camera
<Bllz> i just copied the file to the desktop
<gordonjcp> Bllz: ah
<joaopinto> mynetdude, I don't see anything ubuntu related on your question...
<gordonjcp> Bllz: yeah, they sometimes have "funny" files
<omid> I found http://www.qrivy.net/~michael/blua/bioapi/   at read me file
<jack_spratt> omid: its just the same software, but prepackaged to make it easier to install, compiling from source has to detect a lot more info and make no assumptions
<gordonjcp> Bllz: maybe you can try recoding it with avidemux
<joaopinto> mynetdude, you are misinformed
<omid> what I should download from this site?
<Bllz> gordonjcp:  what's the package for that?
<stroyan> Bllz: You could try the vlc-nox package and the vlc player.  Or transcode with the mjpegtools package
<jack_spratt> ffs
<gordonjcp> Bllz: just avidemux
<mynetdude> joaopinto you really like to get on people's cases... people are better off in #linux with your chow
<Bllz> stroyan:  i laredy have both
<jack_spratt> chow?
<Bllz> gordonjcp:  i'll give it a shot thanks
<trippss> funkyHat, sorry for the late reply; logged in this laptop as trippss with 2 esses so I didn't get notification
<Bllz> gordonjcp:  avidemux can play it ... so i'm a bit confuzzled at this point
<Miked595_> sup channel
<JFlashOFF> i did something wrong i think
<gordonjcp> Bllz: mplayer is very good at what it does, avidemux is very good at what it does, but these are not both the same thing ;-)
<funkyHat> trippss, ok. so as far as the size is concerned you're fine. I vaguely remember something about partition UUIDs changing messing up swap and hibernate and stuff
<falcon3> anyone with dual screens with nvidia glx that wants to share his xorg.conf? i can't get my ubuntu with dual monitors where applications maximize on one screen instead of both
<gonzoism> is edubuntu an addon cd for ubuntu ?  i want to install it
<gordonjcp> Bllz: oh, and as you've no doubt figured out, mjpeg isn't just mjpeg
<funkyHat> trippss, I can't remember where it needs to be fixed though at all
<JFlashOFF> i rightclicked the floppy icon and chose "mount".   then it turned to " 1.5 media" and a diskette icon
<joaopinto> gonzoism, edubuntu is not an addon, is a differente set of packages
<joaopinto> !edubuntu
<ubottu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<Bllz> gordonjcp:  yeah i guess so lol.  well i'm sure that if it can play it , it can also transcode it
<JFlashOFF> then later i chose "unmount"
<trippss> funkyHat, I double checked that and replaced the uuid in fstab as appropriate so I'm not sure that's it. it shows up in free correctly as expected
<jjido> joaopinto: I should have gone to the WICD webpage.... There is a Ubuntu package: http://wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php
<Xpistos> hey does anyone know who to transfer podcasts from rythmbox to an mp3 player? I have the service checked off, but I don't have the option
<JFlashOFF> but it never went back to the name "floppy" it just reads "1.5 mb media" and doesnt read the  diskette anymore
<joaopinto> jjido, ah, didn't knew
<funkyHat> trippss, there's a different file that the hibernate function uses, not fstab
<trippss> funkyHat, ah I see. ok i'll see what I can dig up then
<whik> how do i convert a .avi to a .mp4 so it will play on a psp
<jack_spratt> omid: if you cant find a suitable .deb to install it from, and it isnt in the repos, then youll have to try compiling it from source again. it didnt work for some reason last time, and youll need to find out what went wrong. follow the readme unless it asks you to do something stupid or dangerous. most likely problems to encounter will be missing libs or packages, which may or may not be availible in the repos. thats one of the advanta
<jack_spratt> ges of a package like.deb: it finds and installs any other packages required also. compiling doesnt do that
<Jewfro> Whik, ffmpeg can perhaps to that
<whik> Jewfro,  so just sudo apt-get install ffmep?
<JFlashOFF> let me put it all in one line:  i did something wrong i think:  i rightclicked the floppy icon and chose "mount".   then it turned to " 1.5 media" and a diskette icon. then later i chose "unmount". but it never went back to the name "floppy" it just reads "1.5 mb media" and doesnt read the  diskette anymore. help!
<whik> ffmpeg*
<Jewfro> whik, ffmpeg yes - it's command line - so do a man ffmpeg afterwords for useage instuctions
<joaopinto> whik, if ffmpeg does support it, probably you will find avidemux more friendly
<funkyHat> trippss, /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume
<omid> jack_spratt I'm doing that! I'm trying to install again using read me file, step by step...
<whik> Jewfro,  so just type ffmpeg then the name of the file?
<Dasmoover> ﻿hey can anyone help me with my gui? xclient ession doesn't boot anything I can only get gui is with failsafe gnome.
<trippss> funkyHat, aha! that would probably do it.
<Jewfro> whik, no the syntax is a bit more complex - why I said read the man page - if you want graphical try avidemux like joapinto said
<whik> joaopinto ill look into that one to
<funkyHat> trippss, once that's saved you'll need to do 'sudo update-initramfs -u' to actually apply what you've changed
<stroyan> whik: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/menc-feat-handheld-psp.html  or http://can.homeunix.org/sw/psp/ffmpeg_psp/ have HOWTOs.
<whik> Jewfro,  joaopinto stroyan thanks
<hitsuji> Hey all, just wondering if theres anyone here that can help me, looking to compile a modified kernel module (well patched MadWifi) for a kernel I dont have installed on this machine
<hitsuji> and packaged to a.deb
<trippss> funkyHat, awesome. thanks for the help!
<hitsuji> anyone?
<jack_spratt> omid: ok, its a pretty thankless task
<omid> jack_spratt but I cannot understand it...!!!!
<KrimZon> how do i move my /home folder to a newly created ext3 partition?
<agahnim> I don't know if anyone can't help me : I'm using a Hp pavilion dv6000 ( dv6418ca) and I can't seem to make the crt-LCD button to work (fn + f4) anyone got any clue how to fix this
<joaopinto> KrimZon, you need to boot from a live cd or on rescue mode so that /home is not mounted
<funkyHat> trippss, np :)
<joaopinto> then you mount your new partition on some path
<joaopinto> you copy the data, from /home to it, and then you adjust the mount points to reflect your change
<KrimZon> ah, thanks
<amenado> KrimZon-> you dont need the livecd, you can boot into single user mode, mount the new partition and the /home then copy over
<joaopinto> like i said, either the live cd or the rescue mode
<asmo[B]> is there a way to make it so that my USB devices don't automatically mount?
<KrimZon> do i need to do anything in /etc/fstab ?
<amenado> asmo[B]-> maybe you have to modify your event.d  entries for usb?
<joaopinto> asmo[B], there is, but I don't remember the instructions
<joaopinto> KrimZon, yes you will
<Dasmoover> ﻿hey can anyone help me with my gui? xclient ession doesn't boot anything I can only get gui is with failsafe gnome.
<Dasmoover> please?
<joaopinto> KrimZon, once the data is your new partion, you want /home to be mounted from it instead
<nicolah> I just installed banshee, but the music does not pop up. I configured correctly the media library folder
<KrimZon> joaopinto: would that line have a uid in it?
<joaopinto> KrimZon, you will need to add the line for the new partition
<jack_spratt> omid: the commands arent there to copy and paste into cli? try not to get frustrated
<joaopinto> KrimZon, you can get the ids with: sudo blkid
<stroyan> hitsuji: I expect you want pbuilder and module-assistant in combination.  You might get by with m-a and the -l and -k options if you have the kernel source installed for the kernel you want to build for.
<dmsuperman> does anybody know of a good cheat sheet for all those nifty little system info cmds?
<dmsuperman> like joaopinto's "sudo blkid"
<dmsuperman> and "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<Iro1> hi. I need some help. How can i install flash in my opera browser? Firefox works ok
<zorn> is there a wayto prevent firefox from taking out the audio when it crashes?
<joaopinto> dmsuperman, just read some linux commands tutorial
<joaopinto> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dmsuperman> joaopinto, I know quite a few commands, it's just those special commands that you need
<chelz> is there an updated package list anywhere that has the latest builds of stuff?
<dmsuperman> joaopinto, like I  can work the whole OS from the command line, but for those special single use apps I can't ever remember them all
<Iro1> ﻿How can i install flash in my opera browser? Firefox works ok
<dmsuperman> Or many, for that matter
<joaopinto> dmsuperman, this are regular commands, whenever you need a specific task you will need to research on it
<dmsuperman> yeah
<dmsuperman> i just hoped there was a good list of commonly used special-needs commands
<dmsuperman> like, how about this
<Bucheron> vive les canards
<joaopinto> dmsuperman, you can look for some quick references
<dmsuperman> is there a command t hat I can use to get information about a window? for example, the type, class, width, height, position, status, etc.?
<v0idnull> hello folks, I have a question. I have three harddrives in my pc, and all are the same make/model. I want to ensure that when I install ubuntu, I'm using the harddrive in the SATA 1 port. Is it safe to that's device 0,0,0?
<dmsuperman> v0idnull, usually, but not always
<v0idnull> dmsuperman: how do I determine it then?
<dmsuperman> v0idnull, to be absolutely sure, i'd unplug the others and install to the only remaining one
<joaopinto> dmsuperman, there must be, google for it :)
<Dasmoover> ﻿hey can anyone help me with my gui? xclient session doesn't boot anything I can only get gui is with failsafe gnome.
<v0idnull> bleh ok
<hitsuji> v0idnull as far as I know it would also depend on your bios settings
<joaopinto> v0idnull, do they have any contents, if yes you can mount them just to be sure
<sofiankrt> how do I run a command in xterm from another terminal?
<ut2004player> Hello, I know this has nothing to do with ubuntu but can someone help me please. Is there any difference between 667 ddr2 ram and 800 ddr2 ram?
<dick> yesyes 133
<LimCore> ut2004player: I would guess the 800 is faster
<calman> can someone help me using sed?
<hitsuji> ut2004player in what context?
<dick> man sed
<ut2004player> does anyone know if this really makes a difference in applciation/games speed?
<Waz> whats the command for listing files in a directory by page?
<calman> dick it's so hard to use, manpage doesn't help at all
<chelz> haha
<chelz> 1337 users
<chelz> this should be the limit
<joaopinto> ut2004player, it does, but you also need to be sure that the motherboard supports that mem speed
<sofiankrt> how do I catch user input in an input box from a shell script?
<LimCore> ut2004player: probably not too much.  Even for games - most data will be stored on the GFX card
<hitsuji> ut2004player not a noticable difference tbh
<joaopinto> chelz, do you have a support question ?
<dick> sed is powerful but terse google it
<joaopinto> sofiankrt, if you want a graphical box, you will need to use zenity
<chelz> joaopinto: i do. i'm looking for something along the lines of ubuntu-bleedingedge but actually active
<sofiankrt> joaopinto: do I apt-get it or is it already available?
<joaopinto> sofiankrt, it's installed by default on ubuntu
<LimCore> ut2004player: on ubuntu, check out the tremulous game ( #tremulous )   its a cool 3d quake engine based game
<joaopinto> sofiankrt, man zenity :)
<calman> dick: google doesn't help either, i just wan't it to output the text between "video_id=" and "&="
<sofiankrt> joaopinto: great! so I can get user input without the user running the script from a terminal?
<joaopinto> calman, sed uses regular expressions, please learn about regexp
<joaopinto> sofiankrt, yes, you should be able to achieve that with zenity
<sofiankrt> joaopinto: thanks!
<dmsuperman> ut2004player, offtopic, but just so you know 800mhz ram has been known to be a bit less stable than 667. it's really up to you, i personally have never noticed a difference
<calman> joaopinto: yeah, i understand regexp, i just don't understand sed...I thought I did but nothign's working for me
<saintmykill> I recently blew away my XP partition and made my laptop Ubuntu only.  But now, after resizing/moving my partitions with GParted, Ubuntu no longer recognizes my swap partition.  Does anyone know how to fix this?
<dick> then don't google for sed but google for regular expressions, this is what sed uses
<dmsuperman> ut2004player, you might want to try irc.gamesurge.net #hardware for hardware questions though
<dmsuperman> ut2004player, they have a great bunch of knowledgeable people
<ut2004player> oh ok thanks
<dmsuperman> saintmykill, have you run swapon for it?
<saintmykill> No, I'm still a bit of a noob with stuff like that.  How do I do this?
<saintmykill> @ dmsuperman (sorry)
<Joel__> hi
<ALPSINC> hello all
<raghdam> hi
<Joel__> where do i go for wireless help in 8.04?
<ALPSINC> how do I change the name of my computer that people can see over my network?
<raghdam> I was wondering how people felt about the Anonymous package survey?  Would anyone be opposed if it were to be on by default?  Personally, I don't see any negatives of a package survey and was wondering what others thought
<dick> calman: my guess is you need to escape the string properly
<mellery> my mouse on my laptop (latittude d820) stops working sometimes, i can't click on things, or i can't click and drag, how can i fix it?
<ALPSINC> raghdam: privicy policy?
<calman> dick: thanks, tried it though
<asdf46> raghdam, I don't think it is a huge deal, but it is a slippery slope.
<Joel__> where do i go for wireless help in 8.04?
<raghdam> Sorry, Joel. I don't know
<saintmykill> @ Joel__ What type of wireless card do you have?
<Joel__> broadcom
<jpat999> ola
<Joel__> it's a dell e1505
<joaopinto> !pt | jpat999
<jpat999> hi there
<ubottu> jpat999: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jpat999> english?
<raghdam> Hey, that bot is pretty cool.
<thruxton> raghdam: it pops up as a debconf question yes? IMHO it should be on by defaulyt
<raghdam> Bonjour!
<saintmykill> @ Joel__ just a second here
<jpat999> i'm not a bot
<raghdam> i agree with you
<Joel__> ok
<Roey> Hi, why do I get this weird error when mounting my SD card??  http://forums.opensuse.org/archives/sf-archives/software/345276-unable-mount-removable-media-hal-storage-removable-mount.html    <-- is there a fix for this?
<jpat999> never used irc chat
<raghdam> jpat999, ubotto
<Joel__> dinner, bb in a few
<saintmykill> @ Joe__ Try this buddy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<raghdam> You said ola and it suggested you went to a portugese one
<mellery> also my click and drag box leaves little boxes on the screen
<jpat999> yes well i am portuguese but i speak english better
<saintmykill> @Joel__ you will have to use NDISWrapper it looks like
<saintmykill> broadcom's can be a little tricky
<raghdam> It might not be a bad idea to find a USB or PCMCIA card that is known to be compatible if you can find one cheap
<Dasmoover> ﻿hey can anyone help me with my gui? xclient session doesn't boot anything I can only get gui is with failsafe gnome.
<Nostahl> hi all i just put an ubuntu cd in my computer and booted up it brought me to a screen that just says (initramfs)  its black screen with a _ blinking
<Nostahl> any idea's what to do
<raghdam> @Nostahl Did you try to boot using different parameters?  The noacpi, etc.
<jjido> Sorry I got disconnected.
<Nostahl> lets see what happens
<Jack_Sparrow> Nostahl To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<raghdam> What he said.
<Dasmoover> please someone help I can't get gui
<raghdam> @Dasmoover, does startx work?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dasmoover Basic information to help us help you: Which distro/release are you using, have you modified your sources.list, have you compiled programs from source, Is this a regular install or are you running in some sort of virtual machine or did you install with wubi etc?
<titan_f_baby> hi
<jjido> I have Feisty on a Celeron 300 192MB RAM 10GB. Do you recommend to upgrade?
<joaopinto> jjido, the computer, yes :P
<Dasmoover> jack sparrow: I've installed a few things, im on hardy, didn't compile from source
<raghdam> I would try using the 8.04 server and installing Fluxbox
<raghdam> and other lightweight software
<titan_f_baby> ok, 8.04 seems to have a lot of problems, would I be better off downgrading instead of trying to fix everything?
<Jack_Sparrow> jjido no.. Stick with feisty as long as it is ruuning well
<saintmykill> @Joel__, did you catch that link?
<raghdam> If it ain't broke don't fix it
<jjido> joaopinto: don't say that! :(
<raghdam> Are you using GNOME? jjido
<daigorobr> ragdham: maybe using alternate, installing a command line interface only and using the ppa for lxde. it worked like a charm for me.
<Jack_Sparrow> Dasmoover YOu installed a few things.. from our repos or outside sources
<joaopinto> titan_f_baby, what problems are you experiencing ?
<raghdam> diagorobr: thank you
<jjido> raghdam: Yes Gnole
<jjido> Gnome
<Dasmoover> repos
<raghdam> Try a more lightweight desktop manager, like XFCe
<Dasmoover> I can only get on using failsafe gnome, regular gnome doesn't do anything but display my background
<raghdam> or even fluxbox.  If you don't like them, you can always switch back/ I noticed huge differences in a system with similar specs
<Dasmoover> anyway to reset the xclient script session
<jjido> raghdam: I tried but I like the Gnome theme better for Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Dasmoover I get that, but something had to have happened or be added or changed to cause the problem you are having.
<Dasmoover> I booted up gparted, then I couldn't edit my partition, so I rebooted into windows, partitioned, came back on
<joaopinto> Dasmoover, have you manually edited a xsession script or similar ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dasmoover canyou pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<raghdam> Dasmoover: did you try logging in with a new username?
<Dasmoover> restored my last session and nothing popped up
<pmo> what should i download.. or similar, to do some sort of tar xvf to install / try a ubuntu partition in a directory ?
<Nocemoscata> hello
<Dasmoover> joapinto: no I have not
<doctorow> Is there any way to get Amarok to spit out a list of all my podcast feeds' URLs? Or a file where I could snag this from?
<Jack_Sparrow> !download > pmo
<pmo> thanks Jack
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<jjido> One little annoyance in Feisty is that the clock is displayed off-center in the right panel
<jjido> It was fine in Edgy
<Dasmoover> here's my sources
<Dasmoover> http://pastebin.org/45470
<Nocemoscata> hello i'm Paola 13 f from italy
 * herbee is back (gone 00:02:09)
<javier> hello, i have followed many howtos on how to use my clie in ubuntu, but still i cant synchronising iwth pal os or kpilot, what can i do??
<Jack_Sparrow> Dasmoover there is nothing odd in there.
<Dasmoover> I know, is there a way I can edit my xsession?
<herbee> heyho ;O) this is my first ubuntu day LOL
<joaopinto> Dasmoover, check .xsession-errors on your home dir, after causing the problem
<joaopinto> I mean, after doing the hand login, switch to a terminal, CTRL-ALT-F1 and check the xerror logs
<Dasmoover> http://pastebin.org/45471
<Dasmoover> yeah...
<kantor> hi, the DVD iso contains what contains the desktop, server and alternate CD iso's, no ?
<herbee> dunno got the iso form the dotnetpro magazine
<Jack_Sparrow> kantor it also has the repo "main"
<Dasmoover> im thinking it's the /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Warn: SmcOpenConnection failed: IO error occured opening connection /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Fatal: Couldn't open display :0.0
<javier> hello, i have followed many howtos on how to use my clie in ubuntu, but still i cant synchronising iwth pal os or kpilot, what can i do??
<Dasmoover> along with all the fatal errors
<herbee> it's hard with hardy to get a smb connection to my windows shares
<kantor> another question it is possible to make an expert install with ubuntu 8.04 ?
<kantor> and if yes, then how ? there is no such option
<Jack_Sparrow> kantor define expert install
<Flannel> kantor: Yes, you need the alternate CD
<nickrud> kantor use the alternate cd, or the minimal
<joaopinto> kantor, if you want to have more control over the install use the alternate cd
<herbee> nautilus just scans the workgroup but doesn't show my shares?
<Jack_Sparrow> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<kantor> expert install like in Debian if you know Jack_Sparrow
<kantor> joaopinto, but I dowloaded the DVD iso
<Jack_Sparrow> kantor never used debial.. define expert install
<parci001> white screen of death - ATI graphics problems -- can anybody give suggestions as to commands for diagnostics that may help me find what is wrong?
<Jack_Sparrow> debain
<Dasmoover> here's my xsession
<Dasmoover> http://pastebin.org/45471
<nickrud> kantor then you definitely want the minimal cd
<parci001> -----
<parci001> -------------   ﻿white screen of death - ATI graphics problems -- can anybody give suggestions as to commands for diagnostics that may help me find what is wrong?
<Jewfro> Jack_Sparrow, Oh thanks for that link! I always really wanted a netinstall disc like debian has - I like to pick my own packages and only install what I use
<Flannel> kantor: DVD includes debian installer, I believe.  Or at least ,it used to.
<joaopinto> kantor, I have no idead wether the DVD iso provides a live cd install or the alternate method
<Jack_Sparrow> Jewfro np
<parci001> ﻿white screen of death - ATI graphics problems -- can anybody give suggestions as to commands for diagnostics that may help me find what is wrong?
<kantor> ok
<kantor> thanks
<phaedral> I _really_ like xmms, is it really not in any standard respository?
<Jewsus> hi um whenever I try to watch movies in any program (totem movie player, vlc, mplayer), the video is choppy or too slow.  is there any way I can fix this?
<Scientus___> is theer anyway to turn on compression on samba shares?
<phaedral> no love when using sudo apt-cache searc
<nickrud> phaedral true
<parci001> jewsus - turn of compiz
<will02> does anyone know of a good program to convert video files from various formats to something the ps3 can handle?
<joaopinto> parci001, you could check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jrib> !xmms | phaedral
<ubottu> phaedral: For the reason why xmms is no longer in the hardy repositories see: http://bugs.debian.org/461309 .  Consider using audacious instead.
<phaedral> :(
<Jewsus> parci001 - compiz is off already
<parci001> thanks joa
<phaedral> audacious, to play my mp3s?
<LeviTheSmith> Hey guys. I've come back to Ubuntu :D
<phaedral> isn't that kind of an elephant gun for mosquitoes?
<jrib> phaedral: it's very similar to xmms
<parci001> flicker on video and google earth?
<Flannel> phaedral: audacuious is not audacity
<Joel__> ok, im back
<harfg> Can i stop dhcdbd from getting my providers local lan ip before it gets the external ip
<phaedral> k
<gtt> i need some serious help with ssh if there's someone that thinks they're good with key based authentication so i dont have to deal with passwords and rsync'll work.
<Jewsus> huh
<javier> hello, i have followed many howtos on how to use my clie in ubuntu, but still i cant synchronising iwth pal os or kpilot, what can i do??
<Joel__> and i already have ndiswrapper
<parci001> jewsus - u have flicker on video display (non flash) and google earth display right?
<yoyoned> gtt look at ssh-copy-id
<Jewsus> i don't know about google earth, i haven't tried it
<Jewsus> videos don't really flicker they are just choppy or too slow
<parci001> jewsus - sudo apt-get uninstall compiz
<parci001> try thta
<Jack_Sparrow> Jewsus ati video card perhaps?
<parci001> worked for me
<parci001> yeah ati lol
<parci001> me 2
<Joel__> how do i update the firefox beta 5 to the official release?
<Jewsus> yeah i think i have ati video card
<gtt> yoyoned: i've used that, and according to -v output the keys match and everything, so i don't understand why i'm being prompted for a password. and the sshd_config and ssh_config are the same as another the other way and that doesn't require a password.
<parci001> JAck you know about ati cards?
<Colin_> what is a good alternative to opendchub???
<joaopinto> Joel__, if you are using hardy and you have the updates enabled you should have recevied it already
<herbee> pyNeighborhood tells me that the scan of workgroup failed... but worked once? what might be wrong?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jewsus /join #compiz they may be able to get it cleaned up
<Jewsus> Jack_Sparrow, compiz wasn't even on
<Joel__> my update manager says everything is up to date
<Jewsus> and now apt-get removing it doesn't fix the problem
<parci001> jacksparrow - i have ati card - white screen of death after disabling restricted driver managers --- any ideas dor diagnosis commands that will list some stuff?
<joaopinto> Joel__, so you must be running ff3 final, just check on the package manager
<Jack_Sparrow> Jewsus THey are still good at helping dial in those ati
<Jewsus> okay thanks i'll try it
<Beefeater> hmm where is the setting to automatically sign an email with S/MIME in Thunderbird? Anyone?
<Gman99999> I can't mount my other hard drive partition since I updated ubuntu, it says failed to mount hard drive, why is that?
<Jack_Sparrow> parci001 Sorry, not up for any hard core diagnosing today
<Colin_> anyone know of a good alternative to opendchub???
<g00se_> Does the latest live CD have any form of Gn/Flash?
<parci001> ﻿jacksparrow - no just give me a clue as to some config files / diagnostic commands
<javier> hello, i have followed many howtos on how to use my clie in ubuntu, but still i cant synchronising iwth pal os or kpilot, what can i do??
<phaedral> doh; I was thinking "audacity" instead of "audacious"
<parci001> ill figure it out myslef
<phaedral> looks awesome, thanks for the hint
<joaopinto> Colin_, I am not familiar with that application, please search on Add/Remove
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<Joel__> nope, beta 5
<Jack_Sparrow> parci001 Disabling composite in the xorg can also help
<joaopinto> Joel__, switch to another mirror on the Software Properties
<parci001> howd i do that?
<parci001> wheres my xorg file at?
<xintron> how do I setup a cronjob that runs every hour 24/7?
<joaopinto> xintron, man crontab, there is a description of the crontab entries
<owen1> i get 'access denied' when trying to mount client with NFS. (and i added the line in /etc/exports)
<Jewfro> parci001, /etc/X11/
<Jack_Sparrow> parci001 You asked for a hint.. I gave you one...  I need to get going
<joaopinto> owen1, have you run exportfs after adding the entry on the nfs server ?
<Jewfro> parci001, you can always do: locate filename
<jack_spratt> Joel__: know thurston?
<Joel__> no
<jack_spratt> Joel__: k
<parci001> thanks peeps
<Beefeater> xintron, 59 23 * * * /usr/bin/foo
<obama2008> yooooooo
<Beefeater> every hour, my bad
<obama2008> yo
<joaopinto> !ot | obama2008
<ubottu> obama2008: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<xintron> Beefeater: 59 * * * * <command>?
<obama2008> i want to make my ibook powersave when i close the lid, i run ubuntu
<Dasmoover> jack sparrow: did you see my xession error
<javier> has anyone here willing to help me synchronize my palm pilot clie??
<owen1> joaopinto: sudo exportfs -a
<obama2008> javier yeah its in the add applications menu,
<IndyGunFreak> !palm | javier
<ubottu> javier: A good guide for setting up Palm devices is at http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/PalmOS-HOWTO.html#PC-CONNECT-USB
<Guilo> who could explain me why my computer won't boot if libata is compiled in and will boot if compiled as a module ?
<joaopinto> javier, I guess is a question of knowledge, not will ;)
<Beefeater> xintron, 59 0 * * * /usr/bin/foo
<xintron> Beefeater: Ah, thanks :)
<javier> joaopinto, yup i cant make ubuntu detect it
<amenado> anyone aware yet if a new debootstrap install for Hardy is available? the ones i have is 1.0.9 and hardy is still symlinked to gutsy
<obama2008> guilo could error when mounting?
<joaopinto> amenado, packages.ubuntu.com ?
<CaptainMorgan> can anyone recommend a hardware-RAID implementation that have worked with, of which Ubuntu enjoyed seeing?
<Guilo> obama2008 : euh well what do you mean ?
<obama2008> javier well first you should 'lspci -v | grep usb' to ensure you have usb.
<Gman99999> in ubuntu, when i go to [places>computer] and try to go into another one of my drives i get the "cannot mount volume" error messege. please help!
<cecio> hello
<_empemp_> Hi. I have very bad 2d performance with my 82855 intel card.  The 3d works great though with Compiz, but scrolling with Firefox is just a pain.   What can be the issue?
<obama2008> guilo could be many things wrong with it no?
<amenado> joaopinto-> i have 1.0.9 that why i asked if anyone know if there is one for hardy
<cecio> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dfgas> stupid firefox 3 keeps locking up, on both my computers
<obama2008> !palm
<ubottu> A good guide for setting up Palm devices is at http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/PalmOS-HOWTO.html#PC-CONNECT-USB
<joaopinto> amenado, hardy's version is 1.0.9~hardy1
<obama2008> there ya go Guilo
<Jewfro> Gman99999, try sudo mount /dev/drive /tmp/location
<obama2008> !powerpc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<javier> obama2008, didnt return anything
<CaptainMorgan> !RAID
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<amenado> joaopinto-> if you have looked inside 1.0.9 it does not use hardy, it still uses gutsy
<Jewfro> Gman99999, you can add them to you /etc/fstab file to automount on boot
<obama2008> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<obama2008> nice!
<Guilo> obama2008 yes, but its not a problem, my pc is ok but i wondered why it had to be compiled as a module, otherwise the kernel can't find the device. I just wondered if anyyone had a technical explaination
<joaopinto> amenado, I am actually using it with success
<Gman99999> jewfro thanks very much I'll try the fstab
<obama2008> not sure guilo
<xintron> Beefeater: if I would like to run this using cronjob "sh /home/<user>/script.sh" do I just add that to the file?
<c_07> _empemp_ -- I had the same issue when I installed Compiz on Arch, but I've never had that problem with Ubuntu.
<joaopinto> amenado, not sure what you are referring to about the link, it does build the hardy base as expected
<amenado> joaopinto-> and are you sure you are getting a hardy version ?
<schmitty> what html editor works well with ubuntu that you recommend
<joaopinto> amenado, yes
<bazhang> !html | schmitty
<Jewfro> Schmitty, I'm partial to Bluefish
<ubottu> schmitty: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<javier> obama2008, it didnt return any code
<joaopinto> schallstrom, bluefish, quanta plus
<_empemp_> c_07: did u have problems with 3d as well?
<parci001> (EE) fglrx(0): atiddxDriScreenInit failed, GPS not been initialized.     --- any ideas???
<amenado> joaopinto if you look inside  usr/share/debootstrap/scripts   (once you expand the 1.0.9) you'd think Hardy is in its own, but it still points to gutsy.. so its gutsy that gets installed when debootstrap 1.0.9 is run...maybe there is really no difference except the kernel and initrd
<trippss> !xmms
<ubottu> For the reason why xmms is no longer in the hardy repositories see: http://bugs.debian.org/461309 .  Consider using audacious instead.
<parci001> --------- any ideas ?   (EE) fglrx(0): atiddxDriScreenInit failed, GPS not been initialized.
<joaopinto> amenado, that means the same scripts are used, because there are no major changes on the build process
<jdwilm> In ubuntu server edition, is port 22 blocked by default?
<schmitty> is bluefish work well with gnome?
<jrib> jdwilm: no
<Jewfro> schmitty, yes
<c_07> _empemp_: Can't remember, but I certainly remember the scrolling problems because it was a major pain. I wish I had a solution, but I was never able to get it working properly. I suspect it has more to do with an underlying driver rather than Compiz.
<parci001> schmitty ---
<joaopinto> amenado, the set packages is being properly installed by specifying the target release on the debootstrap command
<mynetdude> does ubuntu support drive encryption?
<parci001> schmitty - i prefer Kompozer
<mynetdude> !encryption
<ubottu> Factoid encryption not found
<schmitty> Jewfro: cool
<jrib> jdwilm: sudo iptables -L   will show you all the rules (they are empty by default)
<mynetdude> !drive encryption
<ubottu> mynetdude: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mynetdude> oh shush!
<joaopinto> !truecrypt
<jdwilm> jrib: ty
<ubottu> Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<mynetdude> ah truecrypt... will that work on windows XP/Vista as well?
<parci001> any1 know what this means ? (EE) fglrx(0): atiddxDriScreenInit failed, GPS not been initialized.
<_empemp_> c_07: how can i check which graphic driver ubuntu is running?
<joaopinto> mynetdude, yes, truecrypt is also available for windows
<amenado> joaopinto-> well when i run debootstrap with hardy as the option parameter, low and behold, its gives me gutsy anyways
<mynetdude> cool...
<mynetdude> !vnc
<dobblego> after an upgrade, I don't get menus in GNOME; is this a known issue? I can't seem to google anything up for it
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<joaopinto> amenado, it works fine on me
<usuario_> dddddddd
<usuario_> dddddddddddd
<joaopinto> usuario_, what is your question ?
<clegg__> anyone with an ipod touch? I can access to it's filesystem using sftp, but how do I upload music, video and photos?
<usuario_> sory
<joaopinto> !pt | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<amenado> joaopinto-> when you download the kernel which one did you specify..thats after running the debootstrap off course
<mynetdude> I'm having alittle trouble with understanding how to go about VNC options for ubuntu and my windows systems... I currently have UltraVNC for windows, I couldn't find a linux version of UltraVNC even though google search reveals that there is one
<Jewfro> parci001, check your xorg.conf file again, it there a line under the module section?
<kitche> !ipod | clegg__
<ubottu> clegg__: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Jewfro> parci001, something like load "glx" or load "dri"
<mynetdude> my question is, what VNC option would be suitable for both ubuntu and windows together?
<joaopinto> amenado, I am using a script which calls: debootstrap --variant=buildd --arch "+arch+" "+release+" "+chrootdir+" http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/"
<_RainMkr_> Folks I'm struggling with moving the data directory for when using the MySQL package which ships with Ubuntu 8.04 LTS. I keep getting a permissions denied error, anyone have any insight?
<joaopinto> where release stands for the distro name
<Jewfro> _RainMkr_, sudo mv - chown back to user if needed aftewords
<joaopinto> _RainMkr_, when do tou get that error ?
<obama2008> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<_RainMkr_> joaopinto: When MySQL tries to write the log files actually. But also a warning when trying to perform the filesystem case test.
<hobodave> has ubuntu released an updated package for Ruby addressing the security vulnerabilities?
<_RainMkr_> Jewfro: directory permissions are not the issue.
<joaopinto> _RainMkr_, you must chown the data dir recuservely to the mysql user
<_RainMkr_> joaopinto: already done
<javier> how do i upgrade my kernel??
<g00se_> Does the latest live CD have any form of Gn/Flash?
<joaopinto> g00se_, don't think so
<quicksilver_> Hello. :) Does anybody know if the newer Nvidia drivers will make my card run any cooler? (My 8600 is at 59C at the moment, and starts getting all funky at 61C +)
<ASULutzy> javier: It should just come down with sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade or sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dldc> javier, updatemanager
<_RainMkr_> joaopinto / Jewfro: I should state that using the same my.cnf file, the binary downladed from mysql.com works without any problems.
<ASULutzy> javier: Or use update manager
<g00se_> joaopinto: Thanks
<_RainMkr_> joaopinto / Jewfro: So I really believe this is a package/build issue.
<joaopinto> _RainMkr_, oh, it could be an apparmor profile, not sure when is already being shipped with mysql
<javier> ok thanks , so if my ubuntu is not detectiong my palm what can it be else than my kernel??
<_RainMkr_> joaopinto: Humm... ok, what is that?
<joaopinto> _RainMkr_, its a security kit which allows you to specific a set of rules to a given process
<joaopinto> there is one for mysql
<joaopinto> /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld
<amenado> joaopinto-> i wonder if these options are much much different than what you used..  debootstrap --arch i386 hardy /mymountpoint http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<cb__> who has setup grsec on ubuntu 8.04?
<c_07> _empemp_: Have you checked xorg.conf?
<crimsun_> cb__: I have, but not using the default hardy kernels
<joaopinto> amenado, nope, it matches my format, and I have chrooted into the resulting system, it works fine
<gerald> irc://66.252.13.188/12chan
<bcardarella> Is there a reason why pulse audio won't work on a video file after the audio plays in Flash?
<cristian> hi, my sound from internet platforms like youtube doesn't work... what could be the reason for this ?
<bcardarella> And is there a fix?
<cb__> crimsun_ heh i am a long time nix user but never ran it as my primary desktop
<_empemp_> c_07: No, i am not so clever in Ubuntu yet
<_RainMkr_> joaopinto: Ok, this looks promising. Thanks. Is there a daemon I need to restart after I edit this file?
<joaopinto> _RainMkr_, sudo /etc/init.d/apparmor restart
<_RainMkr_> joaopinto: And I'm guessing that apparmor is something akin to SELinux?
<Claw6> hello i have a problem : xandros seames not working with my SD/MMC USB reader. when plug in it says "mount: wrong fs type" what can i do ?
<Claw6> ****lol xandros i mean xubuntu
<c_07> _empemp_: Try "nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" in a terminal (it'll open read-only).
<joaopinto> _RainMkr_, exactly, but uses a different approach, the security policy is filename based instead, and the rules are unix permission alike
<Miglow> Hi all
<Claw6> problem : xubuntu seames not working with my SD/MMC USB reader. when plug in it says "mount: wrong fs type" what can i do ?
<_empemp_> c_07: done, what should i look for?
<amenado> joaopinto-> i can easily boot it, its the downloading of the kernel i think thats different between your process and mine,  after I run debootstrap and run apt-cache search linux-image  it only shows gutsy kernels, perhaps its the sources.list i used?
<_RainMkr_> joaopinto: Ok, well this more than enough for me to go off, read, and learn. Thanks so much for your help/insight!
<glitsj16> bcardarella: you could try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900 (parts A & B specifically) to stop flash from hijacking pulseaudio
<joaopinto> amenado, yes, that is only related to the sources.list inside your debootstrapped environment
<joaopinto> amenado, my script replaces the sources.list inside of the install target
<amenado> joaopinto-> yeah, since i copied it from a working gutsy (the sources.list) then perhaps it was only showing me the gutsy kernels..
<joaopinto> amenado, yep, that is it
<havoque> anyone else having the issue that emerald brings computer to a crawl?
<Claw6> problem : xubuntu seames not working with my SD/MMC USB reader. when plug in it says "mount: wrong fs type" what can i do ?
<amenado> joaopinto-> okay, i'll go seek for a hardy sources.list and let me compare..
<joaopinto> _RainMkr_, yw :)
<c_07> _empemp_: I think under the device section you will find the name of the driver. However in my case, Ubuntu seems to manage it without Intel drivers.
<Claw6> problem : xubuntu seames not working with my SD/MMC USB reader. when plug in it says "mount: wrong fs type" what can i do ?
<_empemp_> c_07: nothign that refers to intel
<joaopinto> amenado,:sed -i "s/gutsy/hardy/g"  /path_to_your/etc/apt/sources.list
<glitsj16> havoque: no, emerald works smooth here .. running it on top of compiz ?
<joaopinto> Claw6, open a terminal and run "dmesg", check the output
<Corkster> anyone able to successfully install the nvidia beta drivers on the server kernel ?
<havoque> yes, i read somewhere that this might be a driver issue, i have geforce 8600m GT
<typedestereo> what's the command to edit the hosts file?
<joaopinto> typedestereo, gksudo gedit /etc/hosts
<typedestereo> thanks
<Claw6> joaopinto:  already done but find nothing useful to me
<c_07> _empemp_: Frankly, that's the extent of my knowledge. If you're not sure you have the latest Intel drivers, you could try updating them (http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_7.04/Issues/Intel_945GM_video_issues).
<thrashus> ./openssl genrsa -out Rsa2048_1 2048 this only gives me a private key what is the public key, also should i be using a randomfile to seed the process.  Also when i open up the file it is arranged nicely am i supposed to ignore newlines?
<Chest> guys is there an essentials package if I want to build/develop c++/c software on Ubuntu
<Chest> ?
<glitsj16> havoque: hard to debug .. have you tested compiz with a different window decorator like metacity to check if it's more compiz than emerald that's responsible for the trouble ?
<joaopinto> Chest, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Pici> Chest: Theres build-essential for compiling
<Freakazoi> with ppp connect files, how do i put a password in the config file ?
<Chest> thanks
<havoque> everything is ok with metacity a.k.a gtk-window decorator, it's only an emerald issue
<owen1> how to find my ip?
<owen1> from cli
<joaopinto> thrashus, what are you trying to achieve with that command ?
<joaopinto> owen1, ifconfig
<amenado> joaopinto-> okay thanks..
<c_07> _empemp_: You can confirm your Intel video card version with "lspci"
<owen1> joaopinto: thanks
<thrashus> joaopinto i'm trying to make a public/private rsa keys
<havoque> glitsj16, doesn't matter, a friend of mine just found a bug report on launchpad with over 20 people experiencing the same behavior
<joaopinto> thrashus,  ssh-keygen -t rsa
<_empemp_> c_07: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<_empemp_> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<glitsj16> havoque: i see, hope there's a workaround that helps you out
<_empemp_> c_07: this indicates everything should be fine?
#ubuntu 2009-06-15
<Tanner20071> sebsebseb do you think you can help me reinstall grub?
<steven_> hia.
<steven_> hmmm
<skrite> Dimitriid, ever use arch before?
<Dimitriid> skrite, yes for about a year actually, but with my new ISP i have problems finding good mirrors for pacman
<sebsebseb> aDeck: np
<skrite> Dimitriid, look in the arch wiki, there is a script that you can run that finds the best mirrors for you
<skrite> Dimitriid, use arch from time to time myself :)
<Tanner20071> can canyone help em reinstall grub im getting this http://pastebin.com/m2d8de267
<ARMENIAN> hi, I'm using ffmpeg with the command ffmpeg -i ASHOT_GHAZARYAN_2009.mp4 -f avi -vcodec xvid  Ashot.avi Unsupported codec for output stream #0.0
<Dimitriid> skrite, have you used arch with LXDE? I used openbox in the past but im curious about LXDE
<ARMENIAN> i get the unsupported thing
<VCoolio> chiggins: sorry, had to look hard; http://conky.linux-hardcore.com/?page_id=144
<skrite> Dimitriid, never used LXDE before either, but am an openbox fan
<ARMENIAN> I even tried ffmpeg ASHOT_GHAZARYAN_2009.mp4  Ashot.avi which also gave me same thing
<sebsebseb> !grub | Tanner20071
<ubottu> Tanner20071: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tanner2007> !grub
<tanner2007> sebsebseb i follwed that guide but got error that cant find any answers
<zagabar> My laptop is getting stuck at a graphical mess just before the ubuntu login prompt is to be shown. What can I do to know the cause?
<terry> hi
<Tanner20071> see   http://pastebin.com/m2d8de267
<sebsebseb> tanner2007: which error?
<sebsebseb> terry: hi
<erUSUL> ARMENIAN: ffmpeg from repos do not support mp4 get the one from medibuntu
<Tanner20071> here sebsebseb http://pastebin.com/m2d8de267
<sebsebseb> Tanner20071: or even better, what's the problem?
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | ARMENIAN
<ubottu> ARMENIAN: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<terry> my web cam does not work it says error another program is running
<ARMENIAN> erUSUL: ohh just get same thing ffmpeg?
<sebsebseb> terry: webcam's aren't my area since I don't have one, but have you tried to configure in cheese?
<erUSUL> ARMENIAN: wait checking
<terry> yes it didn't work eighter
<tanner2007> sebsebseb look at my other irc pastebin link for the error
<RedLance1> Okay...I have an older Laptop (HP xf255) that I wish to use as a portable X terminal.  It has a 20gb hard drive, a floppy drive a broken CD drive and will not boot from USB...how can I get a minimal install of Linux on it so I can use XDMCP to control my desktop?
<terry> when i connect my web can it automatically turn on but no visual
<erUSUL> ARMENIAN: sorry.. was wrong medibuntou only has mplayer/memcoder
<tanner2007> what u think sebsebseb
<bsmith_> Is there a channel or someone here who can answer questions about setting up dyndns.com under ubuntu?
<ARMENIAN> erUSUL: hmm, so but is ffmpeg still having the problem because of not supporting it?
<wellichen> I'm getting trouble with the volume control in the gnome 2.26. When I hit the key to increase or decrease volume it begins a loop a don't stop till I log out.
<johnathan> Anyone know an html editor like dreamweaver for linux?
<Chaorain> Is there a command that I can use to tell the ofset of my partitions?
<erUSUL> Armenian: ffmpeg -formats --> only supports mp4 encoding ot decoding :|
<tanner2007> ok then can anyone esle plz help?
<chiggins> VCoolio - I dont really under stand.. how would i use ${goto} with something like this http://pastebin.com/m43f549b
<Guest3912> hello i don't know whats the appropriate behaviour here, but i have a problem with my ubuntu 9.04 installation on my x200 tablet, is there anyone who can help?
<Armenian> erUSUL: so the input file can't be mp4?
<erUSUL> Chaorain: tell whom ?
<erUSUL> Armenian: seems so
<Chaorain> in sectors
<spaztik> whenever i do an apt-get update i get a gpg error... any idea how to fix this? it says I should run apt-get update again, but it never fixes: http://pastebin.com/m2e7dfc0c
<RedLance1> Okay...I have an older Laptop (HP xf255) that I wish to use as a portable X terminal.  It has a 20gb hard drive, a floppy drive a broken CD drive and will not boot from USB...how can I get a minimal install of Linux on it so I can use XDMCP to control my desktop?
<erUSUL> Chaorain: what program needs that offset ?
<bsmith_> johathan: KompoZer
<Armenian> erUSUL: hmm, that's a very odd limitation, so is there no way I can convert this mp4 to xvid or divx?
<wellichen> <Guest3912> , Whats wrong?
<Slade> what do i need to watch YouTube on linux in ubuntu (using firefox) ?
<erUSUL> Armenian: dunno... try memcoder ?
<tanner2007> ahhh screw it ill just delete my ubuntu partition
<chiggins> Slade - YOou need Adobe Flash Player
<tanner2007> =/
<skrite> Slade, latest flash
<erUSUL> Slade: install flashplugin-nonfree
<VCoolio> chiggins: use ${goto 30} to have what follows printed at pixel 30, it specifies the position. So for each name you could do ${goto 40}, for pids 80, for cpu 120 etc depending on the size of your conky and font
<wellichen> Trouble with the volume key in Jaunty. Anybody get this same problem?
<bsmith_> Is there anyone who can help me with dyndsn.com on ubuntu?
<Guest3912> every second time i open the lid and want it to wake up i gets stuck in the middle meaning the suspend led goes back on and the screen stays black googling gave me the tip to set a kernel cmdline option something like acpi mode s3 but no success for me
<Slade> erUSUL, i just did a sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree  and it installed, but when i restart firefox it will not play the videos
<erUSUL> Slade: it should...
<emes> i just installed ubuntu dual booting with xp, and now when I try to boot to xp, it hangs after selecting it in grub, saying "Starting up..."
<thegeekpirate> Slade: They have a .deb package on the Adobe website
<karelm> Hi, I'm running ubuntu 8.10 but installed xubuntu-desktop. Totem starts up fast but keeps loading for about 30 seconds before I can use it (loading a movie? another 20 seconds) When using a gnome session, everything is fine. On terminal I get a warning about "failed to create dbus proxy for org.gnome.SettingsDaemon: Could not get owner of name 'org.gnome.SettingsDaemon': no such name"... any ideas?
<erUSUL> Slade: close firefox and open it again
<bill-e1>  /join #moblin
<VCoolio> chiggins: my example here http://pastebin.com/d7d97074f
<PixelBlur> any1 know why df and mount are missing partitions but when i 'cat /proc/self/mounts' i can c them?
<Slade> thegeekpirate: i tried that too...
<tanner2007> lot of ppl for no help..
<ken> hello anyone there
<skrite> tanner2007 , ken what cha need?
<wellichen> Anyone can help about the volume key in Jaunty?
<tanner2007> i need help i cant reinstall grub
<sobersabre> hello, I have a problem with hardy. it's something with gnome menus.
<Armenian> erUSUL: hmm, I don't think that is the problem when i add a few other command line options i get a different error message, I think I can solve it, but I'm getting unknown encoder: 'xvid', wonder why?
<sobersabre> I don't knwo what I did, but my menus are empty.
<Tanner2008> skrite : http://pastebin.com/m2d8de267
<sobersabre> the main menu has "applications Places System", but each submenu has something wrong.
<erUSUL> Armenian: not mauch experience there... sorry
<sobersabre> Applications has NOTHING
<spaztik> is there a way to see why something wants to install in a apt-get update!?
<chiggins> VCoolio - Alright, thats great> Thanks
<sobersabre> Places has everything it should, but no icons.
<sobersabre> System only has "Quit..."
<sobersabre> Any other elements of the panel are messed up,
<sobersabre> if I am running update-menus, it doesn't help.
<Armenian> erUSUL: it's ok, it seems that xvid isn't one of the supported codecs shown when u do ffmpeg -formats, but I kind of need it to play it in my standalone divx player, anyway thanks for trying
<sobersabre> if I am running the menu-editor, it doesn't help too.
<sobersabre> they're empty.
<spaztik> how do you find out which nvidia driver you're running? I've compiled it by hand a while back , but not sure of the version
<sobersabre> any ideas would be appreciated.
<erUSUL> !info Arista
<ubottu> Package Arista does not exist in jaunty
<erUSUL> !info arista
<ubottu> Package arista does not exist in jaunty
<gagadada> hi everybode
<gagadada> y
<smacktalk> newbie question....just downloaded zebra, it's to generate a dynamic routing protocol.  I'm not sure how to install it.
<Flannel> tanner2007: Use the next section down, not the first one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#Overwriting%20the%20Windows%20bootloader
<sobersabre> smacktalk: does your zebra come in what format ?
<fosa> how are .py files made executable?
<tanner2007> crap i wa shoping i did not have to, im a noob and dont wanna jack anything up but ok i guess let me try it
<sobersabre> fosa with chmod
<sobersabre> man chmod, fosa
<fosa> sobersabre, thanks
<smacktalk> .c
<spaztik> wowee, there were a ton of updates recently huh?
<sobersabre> smacktalk: is it 1 .c file ?
<smacktalk> sobersabre:yes .c
<erUSUL> !info quagga | smacktalk
<ubottu> smacktalk: quagga (source: quagga): BGP/OSPF/RIP routing daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.99.11-1ubuntu0.1 (jaunty), package size 1533 kB, installed size 5296 kB
<Socket> Hello, can anyone confirm that apache2ctl -l should list mod_rewrite if I've enabled it all correctly?
<Armenian> Anyone know how I can get xvid support in ffmpeg?
<smacktalk> several .c files in a .tar.gz package
<sobersabre> smacktalk: you'll probably need to compile that file, but a README or INSTALL file should be with it, or on the page you've downloaded it from.
<erUSUL> smacktalk: zebra has bee deprecated in favour of quagga
<erUSUL> !info quagga > smacktalk
<Flannel> Socket: No, it won't.
<sobersabre> it's a custom to put README/INSTALL file or maybe something in doc folder.
<Chaorain> erUSUL, a windows program
<Chaorain> erUSUL, to recover data on my xfs partition
<chiggins> VCoolio - Time question, ha... My Conky time now says 18:20... how can i get it to say like 6:20:35
<sobersabre> inside that file there should be the instruction on how to "build" the program, i.e. convert it from .c into the form of a running program.
<Socket> Flannel: Hmm, crap...  I'm having a huge issue then
<ZuLuuuuuu> hello I bought a new PC with intel core 2 duo processor, is this processor 64bit? should I install "64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD" on it?
<Chaorain> erUSUL, found it with gpart
<smacktalk> thank you sobersabre, I'll try the quagga first
<Flannel> Socket: er, sorry.  It should, yes.
<erUSUL> Chaorain: well in linux you could use fdisk to find out the offsets...
<Socket> Flannel: oh, ok
<sobersabre> ZuLuuuuuu: depends on what you plan to do with the computer.
<Flannel> Socket: The method you'll use to enable it is: sudo a2enmod rewrite (and then restart)
<ZuLuuuuuu> sobersabre: I plan to do almost everything :) office, movie, programming etc
<Socket> Flannel: Yeah, I've done that, however, it's still not listed in an apache2ctl -l
<smacktalk> ya, usually there's a README file with instructions...but not this time...
<Flannel> Socket: Does rewrite work?
<Socket> Flannel: and I can see the symlink in mods-enabled
<sobersabre> ZuLuuuuuu: the pgroblem is some applications are not yet available in x86_64.
<tanner2007> just great.
<Socket> Flannel: No, it's not
<Flannel> Socket: Did you reload apache?
<sobersabre> some things like "flash".
<Flannel> Socket: er, restart, even.
<Socket> Flannel: Yes, many times..
<ZuLuuuuuu> sobersabre: oh I understand, then I'll go with the usual one
<Socket> Flannel: and stop and start, restart, reload
<ZuLuuuuuu> sobersabre: thanks
<ubuntuman> Can anyone tell me which path would be my 250 GB hard drive with ubuntu 8.4 on it? - http://pastebin.com/d5407e8be
<facundobatista> Hi all
<VCoolio> chiggins: you really want seconds? well, something like ${time %H:%M:%S} I think
<sobersabre> ZuLuuuuuu: I think you can install even 64 bit, but then, you will have to mess a bit with setting up 32-bit environment for the programs that don't exist in 64bit.
<erUSUL> smacktalk: did you read what i wrote ?
<sobersabre> anyway, I need
<sobersabre> HELP
<skrite> ubuntuman, depends on how it is set up, if you have optical drives, etc.. type sudo fdisk -ls in a terminal
<facundobatista> I'm in my father's PC, Ubuntu 8.04 (LTS), trying to see how to get GL in this machine
<sobersabre> my gnome got messed up, and I have no idea how and why.
<Socket> Flannel: I also have AllowOverride All in my site configuration
<chiggins> VCoolio - How do i get it out of 24-hour mode into 12 - hour mode?
<VCoolio> chiggins: run "man date" in terminal to find the options
<skrite> sobersabre, how do you mean messed up?
<chiggins> VCoolio - Got it
<VCoolio> chiggins: %I is twelve hour format
<facundobatista> This machine has an Intel 82865G, that *has* GL capabilities
<facundobatista> but glxinfo says:
<sobersabre> the menus are empty, the panels' applets are not showing their icons, and I can't seem to recreate it all.
<Flannel> Socket: I just enabled mine, and I don't have it listed in apachectl
<facundobatista> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<ubuntuman> skrite: Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<ubuntuman> /dev/sdc1               1        2168     1956800    6  FAT16
<skrite> sobersabre, want to start from scratch?
<Flannel> Socket: so, seems my original thought was correct (but don't ask me why its not listed)
<sobersabre> skrite: what do you mean ?
<ubuntuman> sdc1?
<oenone> hellow
<Slade> got it fixed, thanks all
<sobersabre> I don't want to reinstall the system.
<texasjack> facundobatista, load the "glx" module in xorg.conf...
<facundobatista> I been playing a little with xorg config, but didn't achieve it to "discover" GL here
<cry_baby> I removed a user.. and now when I reboot Ubuntu it stops at a black screen, and nothing happens.  What can I do?
<sobersabre> but I don't mind loosing my gnome setup.
<facundobatista> texasjack, oh, let me see
<Socket> Flannel: Hmm, interested
<oenone> how do i  Install the ubuntu-restricted-extras Package????
<Socket> Flannel: er, interesting
<chiggins> VCoolio - Yeah, Conky doesnt update fast enough for me to want to use seconds... and it streches too much... oh well
<sobersabre> skrite: the problem is something messed up, I've setup a temp. user, and it also got everything messed up.
<Flannel> Socket: And then I verified using phpinfo()
<Socket> Flannel: Well, it does say "Complied in modules"
<ubuntuman> skrite: I installed an external harddrive and got a grub 17 error
<facundobatista> texasjack, where? in the "Device" seciton?
<facundobatista> *section
<ubuntuman> Am trying to switch the path back
<texasjack> facundobatista, Section "Module"
<Socket> Flannel: Oh, phpinfo() listed it?
<VCoolio> chiggins: you know you can do an analog clock with conky too?
<fresh_prince> Hello, I cannot seem to get my webcam to work, here is my lsusb and lsmod | grep gspca: http://paste.ubuntu.com/195977/ Help ???
<Flannel> Socket: Yeah, under Loaded Modules
<erUSUL> !software | oenone
<ubottu> oenone: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<cry_baby> I removed a user.. and now when I reboot Ubuntu it stops at a black screen, and nothing happens.  What can I do?  The ubuntu bar goes all the way to the end right.. then instead of seeing a login screen, I get black screen.. Can I fix this?
<facundobatista> texasjack, oh, I don't even have a section "Module"! I'll google to find a standard one
<ubuntuman> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<texasjack> facundobatista, its just 1 line...
<cry_baby> Flannel: any ideas pls?
<oenone> @erusul : where do i go to get it ?
<texasjack> facundobatista, line1: Section "Module"
<erUSUL> oenone: did you read thwe docs ai pointed you to?
<texasjack> facundobatista, line2: Load "glx"
<texasjack> facundobatista, line3: EndSection
<sobersabre> skrite: so.. any ideas, friend ?
<erUSUL> oenone: it is easy go to the menu --> Aplications>Add/Remove
<facundobatista> texasjack, thanks! I'll try this (closing to restart X)
<cry_baby> i tried safe mode, but when I choose normal boot, i get black screen again?  Is ubuntu broken?  All I did was remove a user
<Socket> Flannel: Hmm, yeah, my phpinfo() shows that it's enabled as well
<oenone> ok
<Socket> Flannel: Must be an issue with my rule, but..
<oenone> then what do i do next?
<Flannel> cry_baby: Which user did you remove?
<oenone> sorry for the question its my first time to use ubuntu
<SegFaultAX> Anyone have a favorite script they use when creating jails?
<cry_baby> Flannel: what do you mean?
<SegFaultAX> makejail and jailer kinda suck.
<cry_baby> Flannel: I removed username "tommy" which I added after I installed Ubuntu
<cry_baby> Flannel: now ubuntu wont boot.  black screen only.. what can I do pls?
<Flannel> cry_baby: Removing a user shouldn't cause that to happen (in case that went through your head)
<cry_baby> Flannel: so what can I do now?
<facundobatista> texasjack, no luck, :( glxinfo still gives me the error
<Flannel> cry_baby: It's just a black screen? ctrl-alt-f1 gets you to a terminal, yes?
<spaztik> wowee, there were a ton of updates recently huh?
<cry_baby> Flannel: let me try, brb
<texasjack> facundobatista, hummm... Using the correct driver?
<SegFaultAX> cry_baby: Download ubuntu live cd, and see if you can mount your hdd.
<Flannel> cry_baby: Did you reboot this box anytime recently?  Or was the user removal done during the same session as updates being installed?
<cry_baby> SegFaultAX: i cant. no more data allowed this month :(
<VCoolio> oenone: check this, it has window screenshots and everything http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installingsoftware
<cry_baby> Flannel: when I press ctrl-alt-f1 , it gives me a prompt
<oenone> @Vcoolio: thanks sir
<cry_baby> Flannel: Ubuntu Login:
<cry_baby> Flannel:  I know what caused it.. i also chose to auto login to Ubuntu.. thats whats caused this
<facundobatista> texasjack, I'm using "intel" as driver... see the glxinfo output: http://pastebin.lugmen.org.ar/4932
<texasjack> VCoolio, bookmarked. =)
<Flannel> cry_baby: Right.  And when you removed this user, this was the same reboot as installing upgrades, right?
<facundobatista> texasjack, I'm particularly scared of its last line: "Segmentation fault"
<cry_baby> Flannel: I just remermbered. before I shut down ubuntu last night.. i went into ADMIN and chose to auto login
<cry_baby> Flannel: same reboot as installing upgrades, right?
<cry_baby> Flannel: i dfont understand
<Flannel> cry_baby: Did you install upgrades last night as well?
<cry_baby> Flannel: no
<Flannel> Like, update-manager installing new versions of packages
<cry_baby> Flannel: my ubuntu was already uptodate
<cry_baby> Flannel: no.. i only removed a user and then changed auto login from old user to main user
<Flannel> cry_baby: That means that it must be the auto login, although that seems odd.
<cry_baby> Flannel: IT must have confused Ubuntu
<texasjack> facundobatista, I think it's because it can't load the GLX extension.  Are you sure this driver have the GLX extension?
<cry_baby> Flannel: when I press ctrl-alt-f1 , it gives me a prompt.. what can I now do?
<SegFaultAX> cry_baby: login
<Flannel> cry_baby: You can log in to that prompt, and fix the autologin stuff.  But, I don't know much about where to go to change that.
<erUSUL> cry_baby: log in and restart gdm ?
<cry_baby> SegFaultAX: I did, and still at prompt
<SegFaultAX> cry_baby: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<cry_baby> erUSUL: how I restart gdm?
<VCoolio> texasjack: too bad it doesn't mention adding third party repos, should be mentioned before letting users compile things on their own
<cry_baby> SegFaultAX: ok brb
<erUSUL> cry_baby: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<oenone> do i need to install all available applications ?
<erUSUL> oenone: no
<VCoolio> oenone: no
<oenone> ok
<VCoolio> oenone: just what you want / need / seems fun
<systat> http://youtube.com/systat COMMENT AND RATE MY VIDEOS HA AH AH AAH
<oenone> so what do i do ? what are the things that are important to install
<leogazio> hi all!! is that secure makin' public ssh port?
<cry_baby> erUSUL: which one I type?  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start  or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart ?
<tritium> systat: please stay on topic
<facundobatista> texasjack,  no, I'm not sure... I confirmed that the board has GL cappabilities... I have the drivers from the repositories... how can I know if they support GLX?
<erUSUL> cry_baby: the later
<texasjack> VCoolio, yep. Noted that too... Everyone tries FIRST a 3-step install mode (configure, make, make-install). ;)
<cry_baby> erUSUL: ok brb
<tanner2007> Flannel i need ur help if u din mind
<facundobatista> texasjack, beyond that... how can I reconfigure xorg.conf to be sure that it has the best options?
<systat> http://youtube.com/systat COMMENT AND RATE MY VIDEOS HA AH AH AAH
<leogazio> hi, is that secure opening ssh port?
<texasjack> facundobatista, now you gotcha me...  But I'm sure that this board does OpenGL stuff, but the driver... Not so sure...
<leogazio> leaving it public opened
<billyd> Is there a separate chat for the Netbook ReMix or is it all here?
<Flannel> tanner2007: Yep, what's up?
<cry_baby> erUSUL: I typed "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart",, and for a quick flash I saw something about Gnome,, and then nothing, black screen again.
<texasjack> facundobatista, the defaults are the best in 99.9% of cases.
<chiggins> VCoolio - No i did not know i could do that - but i like mine the way i have it now :)
<cry_baby> erUSUL: WAIT!
<Tanner2008> flannel i got errors doing the second one man
<boss_mc> billyd: that's just here
<cry_baby> erUSUL: woohooo, im in Gnone now
<billyd> Thanks
<cry_baby> erUSUL: you are a legend :)
<boss_mc> billyd: for hardware you could check out #eeepc
<erUSUL> cry_baby: ok; change the login stuff back ;)
<cry_baby> erUSUL: what do I do now to fix this?  I am in gnome now
<cabrey> billyd, it's fine here
<facundobatista> texasjack, so I'll remove the 'driver   "intel"' line, as I just added it following indications from the web
<texasjack> facundobatista, but if you insist: «sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg».... I do NOT recommend if everything is working.   Remember: "Don't fix what is not broken."
<facundobatista> texasjack, but I don't know what else to try...
<Tanner2008> Flannel look: http://pastebin.com/m713e3031
<erUSUL> cry_baby: well undo what you just did is in System>admin>Login Screen or someting like that
<erUSUL> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<cry_baby> erUSUL: you mean untick "Enable automatic login" ?
<texasjack> facundobatista, try Google: "your card name" + xorg.conf + Ubuntu
<erUSUL> cry_baby: yep... just see if that was what messed up things
<cry_baby> erUSUL: cause thats all I did last night,, select "Enable automatic login"
<cry_baby> erUSUL: ok done.. now reboot?
<erUSUL> cry_baby: yep try
<cry_baby> erUSUL: ok brb
<billyd> Normally I use Kubuntu and I just got ASUS 901 and tried installing the remix on a thumb drive.  Didn't work.  Stupid me.  either Image writer had glitch and didn't finish or I stopped it.  Reloaded the image agains and I started to understand what was going on
<Flannel> Tanner2008: can you please pastebin the output of `sudo fdisk -l`?
<billyd> I p[aid attention to the speedometer on the image writer and stuff made sence
<VCoolio> chiggins: post me a screenshot
<cabrey> billyd, that's odd, ubuntu should work out of the box for that eee except for a few minor tweaks
<olpc-helper> hello
<olpc-helper> hello
<VCoolio> chiggins: plz would be nice; sorry
<billyd> I'm using the netbook remix and didn't understand how Image wrier works.  I have it working now
<Tanner2008> Flannel http://pastebin.com/d573bd9d
<olpc-helper> hello
<fresh_prince> Hello, I got my webcam to work by adding :LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so  before the name of the application I want to run, is there a better way to do this? ?
<Flannel> Hi olpc-helper
<cry_baby> erUSUL: yes works again :)  but i want to auto login :P but im too scared to select it now lol
<olpc-helper> hello]
<billyd> Now I got to learn about Ubuntu though I never was a Gnome fan
<erUSUL> cry_baby: well better a bit of typing that no working ubuntu ;)
<cry_baby> erUSUL: out of curiosity, what did sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart do and what was wrong in first place?
<facundobatista> texasjack, I did... most stuff I found is fixed with the simple and standard recomendations (like installing some packages), and I have all "already done" here... it just doesn't work...
<cabrey> billyd, so is the system working?
<billyd> Still got to fiind where IRC is on the remix
<ltcabral> hey im back :) is it possible to do INSERT postgresql queries without placeholders?
<cry_baby> erUSUL: ill backup using Acronis Trueimage and then try again :)  At least this time I will have a backup if it breaks
<erUSUL> cry_baby: just restarts the xserver (the graphic system)
<SegFaultAX> cry_baby: if it happens again, nano /etc/gdm/gdm.conf at the command line and simply change AutomaticLoginEnabled to false
<erUSUL> cry_baby: maybe it get confused about resolutions or something... dunno really
<chiggins> http://i40.tinypic.com/fvir88.jpg
<cry_baby> erUSUL: why did it need "restarting" when I booted ubuntu i thouth it would start x
<texasjack> facundobatista, try adding you to video group: «sudo gpasswd -a <username> video»
<billyd> It seems to be.  I'll work woth it tomorrow.  Got a bit too much of it today
<cry_baby> erUSUL: ok
<olpc-helper> can you help me
<cry_baby> SegFaultAX: cool thanks
<chiggins> VCoolio - Opps, forgot to type ya name http://i40.tinypic.com/fvir88.jpg
<cry_baby> erUSUL + SegFaultAX thank yu so much :)  I panicked, thought I lost a lot of work.. but its all good now
<facundobatista> texasjack, I'm already in the video group
<Tanner2008> wat u think flannel?
<erUSUL> cry_baby: no problem
<texasjack> facundobatista, do it again, it won't hurt.
 * cry_baby asks for erUSUL + SegFaultAX paypal accounts so he can send them some money :) hehe
<cry_baby> joking :P im broke, sorry :)
<Flannel> Tanner2008: I'm not sure whats going on.
<VCoolio> chiggins: slick, thx
<SegFaultAX> cry_baby: what likely happened is deleting the user somehow corrupted the keyring pointer in gdm.conf
<texasjack> facundobatista, then log out X, open a terminal and «glxinfo | grep -i direct»
<olpc-helper> can you help me?
<Tanner2008> flannel crap crap and crap =/
<chiggins> VCoolio - Thanks for tall the help... Still gonna work on the colors though xD
<cry_baby> SegFaultAX: yeah, and now its fixed at least :)  cool
<Flannel> ltcabral: Try #postgresql
<facundobatista> texasjack, without starting X?
<cry_baby> bbl
<VCoolio> chiggins: what's the metacity / emerald theme u have there?
<texasjack> facundobatista, log out and come back, then open a terminal...
<Flannel> olpc-helper: The best way to get help is to ask a question.  Someone will answer if they know the answer.
<facundobatista> ok
<oenone> how do i install gnome do in jaunty ?
<facundobatista> texasjack, brb
<SegFaultAX> oenone: sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<SegFaultAX> oenone: sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment, rather
<oenone> wow that was fast
<oenone> thanks sir
<texasjack> SegFaultAX, it will not install swfdec-gnome together?
<Flannel> Tanner2008: Try adding --recheck to the end of that line
<Socket> Flannel: Man, no matter when I do with my mod_rewrite rules I cannot get this of this 400 Bad Request error from Apache
<VCoolio> oenone: no man, that's gnome
<Tanner2008> flannel did and nothing
<SegFaultAX> texasjack: I do not understand your question
<Armenian> how do I convert an mp4 file to xvid in ffmpeg i do ffmpeg -i ASHOT_GHAZARYAN_2009.mp4 -f avi -vcodec libxvidcore4  Ashot.avi, i try it with libxvid and even xvid, but they all say unknown encoder
<chiggins> VCoolio - The main theme is raptor (http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Raptor+%28Slickness+remix%29?content=86048)  but i dont use metacity.... i have openbox and i have a theme called Brave Dark
<VCoolio> chiggins: ok no use for me then
<Flannel> Socket: You might try #apache, they'll be much more adept than I am at diagnosing odd config issues
<texasjack> SegFaultAX, sorry. I heard that BOTH flash and swfdec-gnome packages CAN'T be installed together.
<texasjack> SegFaultAX, is that true?
<oenone> im so happy that i can now watch movies in my ubuntu htpc
<facundobatista> texasjack, don't have anything with "direct", but I have a bunch of lines in stderr
<oenone> hehehehhhee
<Tanner2008> does anyone have any idea  that can help me
<SegFaultAX> texasjack: I don't see why not. I haven't tried though.
<Socket> Flannel: Yeah, I'm trying there as well, thanks Flannel
<oenone> it was so great that i happen to stumble on ubuntu
<Flannel> Tanner2008: Did it mention that the stuff has been output to device.map?
<cybertune> Join #ubuntu-gr
<texasjack> SegFaultAX, 'cause swfdec-gnome will take place whatever flash stuff occurs... And it really becomes a mess.
<oenone> i thought only windows are the os available
<Tanner2008> flannel not sure what ur talking about but nothign has anything said to that file
<oenone> never knew there were other os's
<texasjack> facundobatista, hummm.... Try this lines in xorg.conf:
<SegFaultAX> texasjack: Sounds like a configuration problem which is often enough to make them essentially mutually exclusive unless you know what you are doing.
<Flannel> Tanner2008: when you ran --recheck?
<texasjack> facundobatista, line1: Section "ServerFlags"
<Tanner2008> flannel nope =/
<fbc-mx> Anyone know if there is a way of controlling the drawer delay for drawer applet?
<VCoolio> oenone: for gnome do: http://do.davebsd.com/wiki/index.php?title=Installing_Do#Ubuntu
<oenone> what does gnome-do does exactly???
<chiggins> VCoolio - YOu can at least use Raptor... , gives the exact same look
<texasjack> facundobatista, line2: Option "AIGLX" "true"
<texasjack> facundobatista, line3: EndSection
<VCoolio> oenone: it helps you start apps / files and run commands and search the web and write mails etc easily
<texasjack> facundobatista, then log out, come back, opens a terminal and glxgears
<texasjack> SegFaultAX, the fact is that they are not mutually exclusive...
<SegFaultAX> oenone: It "Quickly perform actions on your desktop". Next time apt-cache search
<facundobatista> texasjack, ok, trying...!
<olpc-helper> hello
<texasjack> SegFaultAX, I was a victim of this bug (?)...
<oenone> ok
<olpc-helper> hello
<VCoolio> chiggins: yeah, to black for me; I liked the window border though, but I already have something like it and I'm on E17 most of the time, but we're going offtopic
<texasjack> SegFaultAX, swfdec-gnome now is marked as "Forbid", like swfdec-mozilla...
<theraptor>  irc.quakenet.org
<olpc-helper> #ubuntu-help
<mvb> fresh_prince: I think I am having the same problem. Could you tell me where you learned to use LD_PRELOAD ?
<SegFaultAX> texasjack: I see. That's a rather glaring issue with both packages.
<Flannel> olpc-helper: The only way you're going to get help is if you ask a question
<facundobatista> texasjack, no luck... $ glxgears
<facundobatista> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<facundobatista> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<billyd> Gotta go  Take care
<chiggins> VCoolio - Ya know anything about enabling a Radeon HD 4850 video card?
<texasjack> SegFaultAX, yep... Flash is totally incompatible with swfdec-gnome...
<VCoolio> chiggins: not a thing, try adressing the room in general, sorry
<texasjack> facundobatista, hummmm... Man, I have no more ideas... Sorry, brother tux.
<facundobatista> texasjack, thanks for your help, anyway...
<chiggins> VCoolio - Its chill - thanks a bunch though !
<texasjack> facundobatista, try Google with the name of your card + xorg.conf + Ubuntu
<texasjack> facundobatista, always welcome.
<SegFaultAX> What's the issue?
<facundobatista> texasjack, one last question... could this type of error be because a semi-broken card?
<chiggins> hey room, anyone know how to enable a Radeon HD 4850 videocard?
<facundobatista> texasjack, what do your experience telll, I mean? Not asking for an absolute answer here...
<texasjack> facundobatista, no. It's about the driver. I *really* guess. If the card was broken...
<oenone> ok ive finished installing gnome do
<oenone> where do i go to sue it
<oenone> use it
<texasjack> SegFaultAX, facundobatista can't get GLX extension to load.
<VCoolio> oenone: in the menus, check applications out; or alt+f2 and type gnome-do
<texasjack> facundobatista, I think that's not broken. Its just a driver issue.
<facundobatista> texasjack, ok! thanks again
<burntresistor> does anyone run ubiquity im pressing alt + space and its not opening  the the file menu on the browser does
<VCoolio> oenone: after that you can call it anytime with super(your windows key)+space
<SegFaultAX> chiggins: Perhaps a jumping off point: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide
<chiggins> SegFaultAX - I tried that, but it brought my computer into low graphics mode
<Tanner2008> flannel now it wont let me re do those commands like wtf
<texasjack> Any problem in installing gnome-device-manager when using HAL?
<Royall> I'm unable to change my cursor. When I go to appearance > cursors and change it, nothing happens.
<texasjack> Royall, sometimes you have to log out and log in again in X... Try firefox or another non-GTK, the cursor is changed inside it. (my experience on this subject)
<texasjack> Royall, and don't ask me why, but this happens...
<storrgie> my NetworkManager is not starting at boot, help! I have to start it manually
<cousteau> what happened to all the linux-image-* packages?
<dabukalam> hi all is there no way to play blu-ray movies out of the box in ubuntu with some software?
<texasjack> storrgie, add this to your Startup applications: "nm-applet --sm-disable" (without quotes...)
<sebsebseb> dabukalam: no, but  software that can be installed I think
<storrgie> why would it be gone?
<dabukalam> @sebsebseb hmmm... that's a real bugger for ubuntu
<MikeMan> I'm in an Ubuntu Live session and I want to burn an iso. I have the iso on my drive but I only have one cd drive available to me.... any suggestions?
<storrgie> texasjack: it was working earlier... why would I need to add that now?
<storrgie> texasjack: also its not the applet, its actually NetworkManager
<sebsebseb> dabukalam: well  libdvdcss2 for normal comercial DVD's, but not sure about blue ray
<Rob235> if im running ubuntu 9.04 which uses compiz then what themes do i download for, gnome or just compiz
<oenone> what otehr stuff can you suggest in ubuntu
<oenone> ?
<dabukalam> @sebsebseb i hope some proper software will include it in the futtre... *vlc*
<MikeMan> Rob235: gnome-look.org
<sebsebseb> dabukalam: you don't understand how this works  obviously
<Rob235> MikeMan: i know but do i download compiz themes or what
<sebsebseb> dabukalam: most Linux distros, because of legal reasons, but also freedom reasons,  do not support propritary formats by default
<cousteau> Rob235: just normal compiz themes
<sebsebseb> !freedom | dabukalam
<ubottu> dabukalam: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<MikeMan> Rob235: nope, compiz is just pretty effects
<cousteau> I mean, gnome themes
<pokethesmot> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<cousteau> compiz uses the gnome theme... unless you install emerald
<mib_k6c82cx1> I am the one and only user of my Ubuntu 9.04 machine. I get permission denied to many files. How do I become the owner?
<texasjack> storrgie, don't know, then...
<pokethesmot> sudo
<storrgie> texasjack: also thats already in my startup
<dabukalam> @sebsebseb yes but the only way to play blu-ray right now is to actually dump the whole thing on your drive and decode it which means you need to have about 50G of space, a liberty not all of us have
<Rob235> so i click gtk 2.x?
<sebsebseb> dabukalam: I think your question is a good one for the general Linux channel ##linux  you might also get a solution there
<Rob235> and thats my choices?
<VCoolio> Rob235: in appearance window, press customize; the part for 'controls' is defined by gtk2-themes, the part 'window borders' = metacity or emerald
<dabukalam> @sebsebseb ok thanks!
<Rob235> o so the default is gtk2 for controls, compiz for window effects and metacity for window decorations?
<VCoolio> Rob235: some themes have both gtk2 and metacity, then they also are found in gtk2-section on gnome-look; if only one of them then they don't show up in main appearance window but only in customize tabs
<VCoolio> Rob235: indeed
<lstarnes> Rob235: metacity controls windows and doesn't run when compiz does
<Rob235> ok
<VCoolio> Rob235: gdm-themes are for login screen
<Rob235> yup thats the one i knew heh
<sebsebseb> !sudo |  mib_k6c82cx1
<ubottu> mib_k6c82cx1: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<sirMajid> hi I need to insert CRLF character in gnome-terminal
<sirMajid> how is that possible?
<Gatto> Hola !!!
<Gatto> desde Uruguay !!!
<cousteau> hello
<Gatto> alguien habla español por aqui ? . . .
<sirMajid> ﻿hi I need to insert CRLF character in gnome-terminal, how can I do that?
<pw-toxic_> hi, i'm using gnome-do with the rhythmbox plug-in and i want to clear all tracks i have in gnome-do, because they are not sync anymore with my rhythmbox...
<VCoolio> sirMajid: terminal supports unicode, so ctrl+shift+u and then the unicode for your character which I don't know
<cousteau> Gatto: #ubuntu-es
<Gatto> Gracias
<pw-toxic_> i kinda want to rebuild the search index of my rhythmbox
<KillGorack> I have ubuntu 9.04.. what type of theme do I download offa gnome-look.org? is itGDM themes?
<nick125> KillGorack: Depends on what you're theming. GDM is the login manager.
<sirMajid> It has nothing to do with unicode
<emes> i just installed ubuntu dual booting with xp, and now when I try to boot to xp, it tries starting up and then just restarts, what's going on?
<KillGorack> ahh I getcha..
<sirMajid> Vcoolio: it is dos like endline
<KillGorack> I love the default login screen actually.. I just wanna change desktop theme.. which do I use?
<hosified> hells ya, exaile rulez
<cousteau> sirMajid: where do you want to write them? maybe you can use escaped sequences
<VCoolio> sirMajid: /n does an endline I think, run 'man bash' to find out
<cousteau> \x0D\x0A
<pokethesmot> how can i hack teh box?
<sirMajid> cousteau: when I press enter in terminal, it just types a line feed
<KillGorack> If I have ubuntu 9.04 installed what type of desktop theme do I download offa gnome-look.org?
<oenone> any otehr great features that i should install in jaunty ?
<sirMajid> ﻿cousteau: while I need a Carriage return and a line feed like in windows
<cousteau> but do you want it on a program using echo o r something?
<sirMajid> ﻿cousteau: I need this for telnet, cause every request ends with a CR and an LF
<inx-live> KillGorack: Use Synaptic and search for "themes."
<dabukalam> i just shrunk my windows partition and added the space to a storage partition i have set up (using gparted live), and although i can still see all the files on the partitions, grub won't boot into windows. it hangs with "Starting up..."
<lstarnes> sirMajid: I thought telnet automatically converted \n to \r\n
<sirMajid> Istarnes: does it? cause I get no response in terminal
<zeno> hi i rebooted and sound stopped working
<KillGorack> I've been there.. no screenshots.. ;-/ hard to browse.. ;0(
<VCoolio> KillGorack: in appearance window, press customize; the part for 'controls' is defined by gtk2-themes, the part 'window borders' = metacity or emerald
<oenone> can i install all the themes found in synaptic?
<sirMajid> ﻿lstarnes: do u know what the problem is?
<KillGorack> been there too
<KillGorack> so, I gather it's GDK 2 offa gnome-look.org?
<VCoolio> KillGorack: gtk2 yes
<KillGorack> heh
<sirMajid> any help?
<lstarnes> sirMajid: afrter you open telnet, press ctrl+], press enter, enter "toggle crlf true", then press enter again
<sirMajid> ﻿lstarnes: I open telnet
<pokethesmot> I wish I wasn't a cyclopes. :(
<sirMajid> and type ctrl+] and it return Invalid command
<dabukalam> i just shrunk my windows partition and added the space to a storage partition i have set up (using gparted live), and although i can still see all the files on the partitions, grub won't boot into windows. it hangs with "Starting up..."
<lstarnes> sirMajid: when telnet starts, what does it tell you the escape character is?
<sirMajid> ﻿lstarnes: ^]
<lstarnes> sirMajid: then use ctrl+]
<sirMajid> ﻿lstarnes: I used toggle crlf
<lstarnes> sirMajid: toggle crlf true?
<sirMajid> ﻿lstarnes: and it returned: ﻿Will send carriage returns as telnet <CR><LF>
<lstarnes> sirMajid: now press enter then continue typing as you normally would
<sirMajid> Istarnes: but I still have the same problem with telnet
<lstarnes> sirMajid: what are you connecting it to?
<sirMajid> ﻿Istarnes: I use port 80 to connect to a server
<sirMajid> ﻿Istarnes: I want to send a regulat GET request and get the response
<lstarnes> sirMajid: did you include a blank line after the get request
<sirMajid> ﻿Istarnes: but the problem is that it just waits and returns nothing
<lstarnes> sirMajid: what is the full first line?
<sirMajid> ﻿Istarnes: well, I press "enter" after my request
<redorange> naber lan
<sirMajid> GET / HTTP/1.1
<sirMajid> ﻿Istarnes: and I press "enter" after that
<redorange> aq
<lstarnes> sirMajid: did you include the Host: header on the line after that?
<lstarnes> sirMajid: http/1.1 needs a host header
<sirMajid> ﻿Istarnes: Yes
<Rob235> damn, i sorted the gtk themes by rating and the first 4 pages are terrible except for one or two, maybe i should try 'most downloaded'
<redorange> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<VCoolio> Rob235: what are you looking for?
<sirMajid> ﻿Istarnes: first of all, I type: telnet daltons4.com 80
<sirMajid> ﻿Istarnes: and after connecting I type the request
<redorange> !kopete
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<Rob235> VCoolio: nothing in mind, just looking for something that looks cool
<redorange> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<sirMajid> ﻿Istarnes: how should I include a blank line?
<iceroot> is there still kde3 for 9.04?
<lstarnes> sirMajid: just hit enter after the host: line
<redorange> !kde | iceroot
<ubottu> iceroot: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<inx-live> Will openoffice 3 run on PPC 9.04?
<redorange> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.2 and http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.3 - Support in #kubuntu
<sirMajid> ﻿Istarnes: can u please write a complete example for me?
<VCoolio> Rob235: try Raptor, Shiki, TechniX, Wii-Black
<iceroot> redorange: yes or no is ok for me :)
<lstarnes> sirMajid: actually, try HTTP/1.0 instead of HTTP/1.1
<lstarnes> sirMajid: you won't need the host: header line then
<sirMajid> ﻿Istarnes: no luck with that
<wolfedu> I am using a Sierra builtin 3G modem which has previously worked in 8.x but appears not to be in 9.04 - has anyone else had a problem with this?
<jrsideral> #ubuntu-br
<jrsideral>  /join #ubuntu-br
<jrsideral>  /join ubuntu-br
<lstarnes> jrsideral: don't put a space before the /
<dsdeiz> what the
<dsdeiz> what happened to this page
<dsdeiz> http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/allpackages?format=txt.gz
<sirMajid> ﻿Istarnes: any other solution?
<davidjheinrich> does anyone here use GIMP? I have an idea for feature request on clone / heal tool and want to see if it makes sense to others too
<lstarnes> sirMajid: what server is it?
<jrsideral> thank's lstarnes
<sirMajid> it is for a my site named daltons4.com
<dsdeiz> anyone? anyone?
<sirMajid> ﻿Istarnes: windows server 2003
<arthur_> question? can i tell from a terminal how much memory a certian application is using
<lstarnes> sirMajid: try typing "GET / HTTP/1.0", then press enter twice instead of once
<inx-live> arthur "top"
<lstarnes> arthur_: htop
<dsdeiz> ps ux?
<dsdeiz> anyone can tell me what happened to the page? :D
<sirMajid> :((
<bobwhoops> Hey all, how do I edit my default wm from the command line?
<lstarnes> sirMajid: it worked for me in telnet
<sirMajid> ﻿lstarnes: for daltons4.com?
<dsdeiz> sudp update-alternatives --config x-window-manager ?
<lstarnes> sirMajid: yes
<lstarnes> sirMajid: I didn't do the crlf thing though
<Chaorain> I need to file a bug report. Where can I do that?
<lstarnes> !bug | Chaorain
<ubottu> Chaorain: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<RheaChiQ> hello guys.im planning to reformat my hd.how to copy the updates that ive downloaded?so that if i reinstall the os, ill not re-download again the updates. thanks
<Chaorain> ty
<sirMajid> ﻿lstarnes: can u please tell me exactly what u did
<pokethesmot> how do i install windows?
<lstarnes> sirMajid: exactly what I told you to do
<sirMajid> ﻿lstarnes: I open the terminal
<lstarnes> sirMajid: "GET / HTTP/1.0" then enter twice
<sirMajid> ﻿lstarnes: type telnet
<pokethesmot> will tellnet install windows?
<sirMajid> ﻿lstarnes: well so when do you insert the host name?
<dajhorn> RheaChiQ: Keep a copy of the files in /var/cache/apt
<lstarnes> sirMajid: here> telnet daltons4.com 80
<dajhorn> RheaChiQ: Restore them after you reinstall and they won't be downloaded again.
<sirMajid> ﻿lstarnes: it doesn't work for me
<lstarnes> sirMajid: if you use HTTP/1.1 instead of 1.0, then after typing the GET line, you need to type "Host: daltons4.com" then press enter twice
<lstarnes> sirMajid: what exactly are you typing?
<sirMajid> ﻿lstarnes: I'm using HTTP/1.0
<sirMajid> ﻿lstarnes: It just waits after my request
<nickydeejay> hi everyone. is there a problem with wget in 9.04? it shuts down when i start it from firefox flashgot. sometime it doesn't
<lstarnes> sirMajid: what is the request?
<sirMajid> GET / HTTP/1.0
<lstarnes> sirMajid: after entering that, do you press enter again?
<chiggins> hey room, i need some wireless internet help
<sirMajid> ﻿lstarnes: yes
<sirMajid> ﻿lstarnes: and it still waits
<lstarnes> sirMajid: how long do you wait for a response?
<inx-live> chiggins tell us more
<sirMajid> ﻿lstarnes: long enough
<krittaya> Krittaya
<sirMajid> ﻿lstarnes: it gets timed out
<krittaya> hi all
<nickydeejay> what are my alternatives to wget?
<chiggins> inx-live well i guess linux just cant find my wireless card
<nickydeejay> or what download manager do you recommend
<krittaya> How can I play WMA file?
<inx-live> chiggins what kind of card?
<lstarnes> sirMajid: here's what I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/196005/
<nickydeejay> krittaya: get the ubuntu restricted extras
<dajhorn> !medibuntu | krittaya
<ubottu> krittaya: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<krittaya> What is program for play WMA file?
<chiggins> inx-live - i couldnt tell you the exact name of it :\
<nickydeejay> krittaya: vlc media player can play anything... if you want rhytmbox to play it you need ubuntu restricted extras
<inx-live> chiggins: In a terminal type "lspci" and it will tell you what cards it sees
<sirMajid> ﻿lstarnes: I send just the same request and it returns Connection closed by foreign host.
<Det0x`> krittaya: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<thiebaude> krittaya: w32 codecs will play wmv files
<arthur_> thanks for the htop
<arthur_> did the trick!
<nickydeejay> krittaya: sudo apt-get install vlc i think...
<nickydeejay> install vlc it will play dvd avi mp3 wma etc
<krittaya> I try VLC media player already but does not work!!!
<inx-live> vlc is awesome!
<lstarnes> krittaya: you will most likely need ubuntu-restricted-extras
<errors-FoFo> ups...
<nickydeejay> krittaya: i think its b/c of the drm bs in wma files. some will play but protected ones won't....
<thiebaude> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<sirMajid> ﻿lstarnes: is it possible that it is from my isp?
<lstarnes> sirMajid: if you can connect to regular websites, I don't see why this would be happening
<chiggins> inx-live - http://pastebin.com/m48044e3a
<nickydeejay> i have not succeeded in playing copy protected drm wma files under linux. i don't know if there is such a way
<lstarnes> sirMajid: try using telnet to connect to another server, such as google's
<RheaChiQ> hello guys.im planning to reformat my hd.how to copy the updates that ive downloaded?so that if i reinstall the os, ill not re-download again the updates. thanks
<dabukalam> i just shrunk my windows partition and added the space to a storage partition i have set up (using gparted live), and although i can still see all the files on the partitions, grub won't boot into windows. it hangs with "Starting up..."
<usser> RheaChiQ, just backup /var/cache/apt folder
<arthur_> gstreamer ffmpeg ?installed?
<sirMajid> ﻿lstarnes: the same problem
<RheaChiQ> dajhorn : oh got it.i didnt notice your msg.i dont have a highlight thing
<tanner2007> ya, i got it working!
<|freddy|> heya!
<inx-live> chiggins: Its an RTL8111
<inx-live> chiggins: What version of ubuntu are you using?
<RheaChiQ> usser : Error while copying "lock".
<nickydeejay> krittaya: try #ubuntu-offtopic for such a daunting task.. i am heading there too
<lstarnes> sirMajid: you are typing a blank line after the request, right?
<chiggins> inx-live - 8.04
<usser> RheaChiQ, is apt running?
<sirMajid> ﻿lstarnes: Yes! I press two enters
<RheaChiQ> usser : nope
<dabukalam> i just shrunk my windows partition and added the space to a storage partition i have set up (using gparted live), and although i can still see all the files on the partitions, grub won't boot into windows. it hangs with "Starting up..."
<krittaya> thank man
<usser> RheaChiQ, you can just do cp /var/cache/apt/*.deb /path/to/destination
<RheaChiQ> usser : i will copy the folder "archives" , pgkcache.bin and srcpkgcache.bin?
<inx-live> chiggins: okay.... hold on
<nickydeejay> DivineOmega: is there a way of removing the drm?
<usser> RheaChiQ, dont need those two files really, but copy them anyway
<inx-live> chiggins: Type "ifconfig"
<RheaChiQ> usser cp /var/cache/apt/*.deb  /path/to/destination
<RheaChiQ> usser cp /var/cache/apt/*.deb  /path/to/destination
<scott_ino2> has anybody else had firefox issues since yesterday's update?
<quizme> i just typed in df
<quizme> but i don't know what it means
<RheaChiQ> usser : cp /var/cache/apt/*.deb /path/to/media/myusb/6159/
<RheaChiQ> usser : cp: cannot stat `/var/cache/apt/*.deb': No such file or directory
<quizme> /dev/sda1            252111796  24229648 215075536  11% /
<RheaChiQ> usser : i will copy it to my usb.
<chiggins> inx-live - http://pastebin.com/m735eed92
<usser> RheaChiQ, my bad /var/cache/apt/archives/*deb
<RheaChiQ> usser : but error cp: cannot stat `/var/cache/apt/*.deb': No such file or directory
<RheaChiQ> usser : cp: cannot stat `/var/cache/apt/archives*.deb': No such file or directory
<mikepark> quizme: try df -h for sizes in "human readable" format
<VolVE> hey all, random question, I can't seem to su to the mysql user manually after installing from apt... ?
<usser> RheaChiQ,/var/cache/apt/archives/*deb
<quizme> mikepark thanks
<mikepark> quizme: and man df for more info :)
<Dreamglider> need some help getting cpu speed scaling to work, the applet let's me choose from 1, 1.33 1,66 and 2GHz, when i lower the speed i get a prompt for the root password i enter it and hit Enter, but it has no effect cpu speed is unchanged. running Ubuntu 8.10 cpu is intel core 2 duo.
<inx-live> chiggins: type "lsmod" and see if it lists R8169
<binskipy2u> anyone here use Mint 7 along with, or instead of ubuntu 9.04?
<binskipy2u> and if so what do you think of it? compared to ubuntu itself
<Flannel> binskipy2u: Try #ubuntu-offtopic, that's not really a question for this channel
<RheaChiQ> usser : its not working  cp /var/cache/apt/archives/*deb /path/to/media/Rhea500 cp: target `/path/to/media/Rhea500' is not a directory
<chiggins> inx-live - http://pastebin.com/m6f39725a - yeah its in there
<usser> RheaChiQ, you gotta subsitute path/to/media with the real path where you want to backup to
<Dreamglider> how can i make a loop that types "sudo i8kfan 1 1" in terminal ?
<leogazio> Hi, how can I connect with root user on ubuntu sftp?
<dabukalam> i just shrunk my windows partition and added the space to a storage partition i have set up (using gparted live), and although i can still see all the files on the partitions, grub won't boot into windows. it hangs with "Starting up..."
<inx-live> chiggins: okay.  On your desktop, click on the network icon and look for "edit connection"
<nilsonMori> olá
<leogazio> olá
<leogazio> fala português véi?
<Cry__Baby> hello
<nilsonMori> opá só portuguews
<lstarnes> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<RheaChiQ> usser : thanks
<nilsonMori> pt-BR
<Cry__Baby> is there a good alarm clock in the repos?
<nilsonMori> sou novo no irc
<nilsonMori> hehehehe
<leogazio> fala véi...
<nickydeejay> any alternative for wget?
<zelhar> I can't configure my display to turn off automatically
<nilsonMori> to tentando terminar um projeto da pós...  gostaria de saber se alguem sabe algo sobre...
<lstarnes> nilsonMori: curl
<zelhar> any ideas why the power manager fails ?
<nilsonMori> roubo de conta bancaria
<inx-live> nickydeejay: what are you wanting to do?
<leogazio> curl
<nilsonMori> fishgin
<Cry__Baby> !alarm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alarm
<nilsonMori> fishing
<chiggins> inx-live - the network monitor icon?
<nilsonMori> é isso
<leogazio> e pra que você quer saber soube roubo de conta bancária?
<nilsonMori> ?
<inx-live> Cry__Baby: Did you try synaptic
<nilsonMori> to fazendo meu artigo da pós
<inx-live> chiggins: On the right side, on the menu bar, looks like two computers
<nilsonMori> to terminando a pos de redes
<Cry__Baby> syneptic is an alarm clock?
<nilsonMori> gostaria de tentar documetar o funcinamento
<nilsonMori> a guerra  bancoXUsuario
<inx-live> Cry__Baby: No.  Use Synaptic to look for an alarm clock program
<chiggins> inx-live - i click it and a windw titled "Connection Properties: eth0" comes up
<leogazio> cara, aqui você não vai ter muito sucesso não porque o canal é inglês
<scott_ino2> Cry__Baby, Go to System/Administration/Synaptic package manager it's wha tyou use to installs oftware
<nilsonMori> hum
<leogazio> vai no #ubuntu-pt
<nilsonMori> heheheh
<inx-live> chiggins: Try right-clicking
<nilsonMori> hum
<nilsonMori> obrigado pela ajuda
<chiggins> inx-live - just gives me options like remove from panel and lock to panel
<zelhar> any ideas why the power manager fails to turn off my screen ?
<inx-live> chiggins: That happens when you click on empty space on menu bar, try right clicking on the icon
<nickydeejay> inx-live: i want something like it cuz i think wget is buggy in 9.04 it start and shuts.. i am trying to download from megaupload with firefox. i want to use an external downloader.
<chiggins> inx-live - i am :\
<inx-live> nickydeejay: like a GUI program or a console program?
<nickydeejay> not firefox save as b/c sometimes firefox will freeze up or i will force quit it.
<nickydeejay> inx-live:  either.. a good lightwieght one
<nickydeejay> console or gui
<nickydeejay> is ok
<inx-live> nickydeejay: you can find names with an "apt-cache search" and then the type of program you want
<Cry__Baby> inx-live: ok i chose the first one that showed up in Synapetic
<inx-live> chiggins: We need to get to network connections via Menu > System > Administration
<scott_ino2> Cry__Baby, sounds good... try a few and find one you like
<istvan> I just installed ubuntu studio, and I want to change the cursor. however I can only change one of them, how do I change the waiting cursor etc?
<Bravewolf> how can I know using command line how much ram hold a process?
<zelhar> any ideas why the power manager fails to turn off my screen ?
<nickydeejay> inx-live: what do you reccommend?
<AndorinKato> Hi, guys. One of a dozen or so updates I downloaded recently for Jaunty (not sure which exactly) is messing with my systems. On my PC (just downloaded), my sound no longer works, and on my laptop, multimedia keys don't work. Has there been any news about rogue updates?
<Cry__Baby> Bravewolf: type top
<scott_ino2> zelhar, maybe you have some type of interrupt that's keeping your system active?
<chiggins> inx-live - ok, Network Settings is open
<FrEaKmAn_> how could I check in ubuntu server which IP I have?
<inx-live> nickydeejay: I don't use any programs like that, maybe someone here can suggest a good one.
<istvan> FrEaKmAn_: ifconfig
<inx-live> chiggins: Describe what you see
<Bravewolf> Cry__Baby: thanks, but I would like to know how many KB, not the %.
<scott_ino2> AndorinKato, haven't heard of anything forums are probably your best bet for that or check bugs at launchpad
<nickydeejay> ok thanks inx-live
<scott_ino2> nickydeejay, what type of program
<inx-live> nickydeejay: Your welcome!
<zelhar> Well, the screen is blanked but the light won't turn off even when the time is due
<FrEaKmAn_> istvan: inet addr?
<Cry__Baby> Bravewolf: really?
<istvan> yeah
<AndorinKato> Thank you, scott. I'm glad I wrote down which updates I got before I got them.
<nickydeejay> scott_ino2: something like wget...
<istvan> go into the terminal, and type 'ifconfig'
<Cry__Baby> Bravewolf: VIRT tells you
<Cry__Baby> Bravewolf: type top then look under VIRT column
<scott_ino2> nickydeejay, hmmm that's normally what i'd use but i see you say you dont want that
<chiggins> inx-live - http://i40.tinypic.com/ncgrhh.jpg
<scott_ino2> nickydeejay, curl maybe?
<Bravewolf> Cry__Baby: ok, thank you a lot
<nickydeejay> ok thanks scott_ino2... i like wget too but i don't know why it shuts down when i start it...
<Cry__Baby> Bravewolf: actually i think im wrong, sorry
<AndorinKato> Holy shit, sudden explosion of sound from my speakers and now it's working fine. I didn't even do anything.
<inx-live> chiggins: First unlock the dialog box - click unlock and put in your password
<scott_ino2> AndorinKato, at least it's working : 0
<inx-live> chiggins: then show me what you see.
<chiggins> inx-live ok
<mobi-sheep> nickydeejay: Probably because you need to type an input prompt
<draken> ciao....
<AndorinKato> Yeah, just startled me a little. :P
<draken> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Cry__Baby> is it better to use thunderbird or evolution for email?
<CareT> Hi, is there any way to view a PDF with DRM without using Adobe Reader? Evince asks for a password whereas the Adobe Reader establishes a connection to a server.
<Cry__Baby> CareT: no
<Cry__Baby> do you all prefer evolution or thunderbird?
<nickydeejay> mobi-sheep: it works sometimes and sometimes it doesn't. i use flashgot feature on firefox. it works sometimes. i don'e know why
<chiggins> Cry_Baby - I like thunderbird more
<Cry__Baby> CareT: why cant you use adobe?
<Nozy> evolution
<Nozy> need cals
<CareT> Cry__Baby: i don't like it
<mobi-sheep> nickydeejay: Why can't you use firefox?  Did you try terminal-based browsers?
<nickydeejay> i don't want to use firefox... sometime it might shut down or quit on me.
<Cry__Baby> do you all prefer Evolution or Thunderbird? Which should I use for safety and security?
<lstarnes> Cry__Baby: I prefer thunderbird
<CareT> Cry__Baby: thunderbird
<inx-live> Cry__Baby: Thunderbird
<Cry__Baby> ok I choose thunderbird :) installing now, thanks
<scott_ino2> web based mail  w00t
<try2free> hi
<try2free> can i use shorewall for redirect/transparent proxy/intercept port 3128 / squid to port 80?
<Cry__Baby> does Thunderbird support login into hotmail and sending emails?
<CareT> Cry__Baby: i use evolution just to test it out. to say it quick: i hate it
<Cry__Baby> CareT: ok
<Cry__Baby> :)
<Cry__Baby> hello? I froze again?
<chiggins> inx-live http://i40.tinypic.com/168gcow.jpg
<Wellichen> n> Does anyone knows if  it is possible  Reading OpenPGP E-mail on hotmail.
<Wellichen> Does anyone knows if I it is possible  Reading OpenPGP E-mail on hotmail.
<nerdshark> i heard ubuntu is like a pirated copy of windows. is that true?
<nerdshark> will i go to jail if i install it
<bnijk> yes
<bnijk> that is entirely true
<billybigrigger> muahaha
<billybigrigger> who told you that?
<bnijk> it's under the microsoft EULA by law
<bnijk> under the recent case SCO vs. Microsoft vs. Novell
<freemind> hello, the "labels beside icons" option in nautilus doesnt work for me, any ideas?
<Wellichen> n> Does anyone knows if I it is possible  Reading OpenPGP E-mail on hotmail.
<bnijk> Wellichen: yes
<bnijk> but it won't be easy
<istvan> so in ubuntu ultimate there is more than one cursor, but I can't figure out how to change more than one of them. how do I change the waiting one, etc?
<bnijk> since hotmail, if i recall correctly, doesn't support things like POP3 and IMAP
<Wellichen> bnijk : ????
<bnijk> what
<need_help> is there any ipsec on ubuntu?
<bnijk> well, if hotmail could decrypt itself (which i seriously doubt) you'd have to give them your keys!
<bnijk> i don't know who you'd want to hide your emails from if not microsoft
<Wellichen> I should use something like Evolution?
<istvan> lol
<bnijk> yes
<bnijk> or that nice console one...what is it, mutt?
<inx-live> chiggins: I can't get that to open
<Wellichen> I can save the mail and before open it with Evolution?
<planegenius1> hey guys, i have a ton of photos and im trying to use a usb SD card reader.  I open the file, and it loads some, maybe 15 pics, and then just jams, nthing loads, when i tried to copy the pics, it went so far and then my whole system went off.  Is it the device? How can i fix this?
<Wellichen> bnijk : I really don't want to create a new mail account just for it.
<bnijk> you shouldn't use hotmail to begin with, really
<need_help> does ubuntu support IPsec ? thx
<bnijk> i stopped using that crap when i was 12
<Wellichen> bnijk : You get a a OpenPGP key don't you?
<bnijk> what
<Wellichen> bnijk : You have once created your own OpenPGP key, right?
<ethan> sup guys
<chiggins> inx-live - really? works fine for me... its the same as the last image, just unlocked
<planegenius1> any ideas for my USB SD card reader?
<bnijk> yes
<bnijk> dunno where i put it
<bnijk> don't have many people to use it with o,o
<mikepark> need_help: does this help? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPSecHowTo
<need_help>  mikepark ya i'm trying to install give me error Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/i/ipsec-tools/ipsec-tools_0.6.7-1.1ubuntu1.1_i386.deb  404 Not Found
<inx-live> chiggins: What options does it show?
<Keiyentai> hello
<Keiyentai> how is everyone?
<Wellichen> bnijk : Do you remember which mail server you used to get the mail?
<chiggins> inx-live : 4 tabs, Connections, General, DHS, and Hosts... The connections tab has Wired Connection, and Point to point connection
<wWales> i find myself using the terminal more and more and like that way of telling my system what to do, still i often resort to the GUI way of doing things when im unfamiliar with how a certain action is performed in text, is there a way to have a display window showing me the command of an action i take in the GUI? (for example if i copy a file in nautilus it shows "cp ~/desktop/winetricks ~/documents/winetricks"?
<bnijk> my own server
<wWales> sorry spammy :(
<bnijk> delivers right to ~/Maildir
<myself> does anyone know if there is a .deb or repository anywhere for the latest release of Ktorrent ( 3.2.2 )
<bnijk> ;)
<planegenius1> hey, i have one o those USB SD card readers and it doesn't wrk right with ubuntu... any fix
<mikepark> need_help: are you installing from the package manager?
<need_help> mikepark, terminal
<Wellichen> bnijk : thanks, I will try my shots.
 * bnijk leaves
<dooo> My computers always connect to my wired network, as well as a (subscribed to) wireless network in the area that I don't want to be connected to. Do my computers send information to the network's wireless router? Why do my computers do this? How do I stop my computer from connecting to the wireless network?
<inx-live> dooo: Remove the network card
<logankoester> dooo: Right click on your network manager and disable the wireless
<logankoester> on the tray
<dooo> logankoester: i'm tired of doing that every time i restart the computers
<mikepark> need_help: not really sure how to help. what command are you using?
<kevin__> !nick | canadaeh17
<ubottu> canadaeh17: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<need_help> mikepark, sudo apt-get install ipsec-tools
<dooo> logankoester: i don't want it to connect in the first place
<pokethesmot> Someimes when i login, i login withmy username and password. everything usually logs in fine. then i click on terminal a lot after that.  You know anything about pokemon?
<planegenius1> does it have to do with the compatibility of SD card reader and linux?
<canadaeh19> dooo:  hey did you get your script workin to shut down your lan
<canadaeh19> dooo: wan*
<dooo> canadaeh19: : i don't want it to connect in the first place
<logankoester> dooo: Well, I'm not sure how the default network manager does it, because I use wicd, but I know wicd makes it quite obvious how to do this, so maybe you could install that
<logankoester> dooo: http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<canadaeh19> do you want me to write the script and pastie
<inx-live> chiggins: Basically, you need to let networking know you want to use a wireless connection
<planegenius1> hello?
<chiggins> inx-live - and how would i go about this
<canadaeh19> just let me know what you wirelss device is called. eg. wlan0??
<stepanstas> I am running on a live cd.  I currently have 2 corrupt installs on my machine.  I see one of them, but I cannot see the other partition.  I need to recover those files.  Any advise
<logankoester> dooo: Another option would be to set a WEP key on their network, and not tell your computers what it is :P
<pokethesmot> could spiders be my problem, as far as open office and my host name?  How do i log into root?  sudo echo root?
<canadaeh19> logankoester: or make a script to ifconfig wlan down is realy simple
<logankoester> You don't need a script
<pokethesmot> I nneed a script?
<logankoester> you can just configure that command to run at startup
<dooo> logankoester: wicd says it cant find the required resources
<logankoester> pokethesmot: not you
<dooo> logankoester, canadaeh19 : i dont want it to connect in the first place
<canadaeh19> dooo: are you still trying to stop your wirelss from connecting on boot?
<inx-live> chiggins: Do you still see the same connections listed?
<dooo> yes canadaeh19
<lancerocke> does anyone in here use aptana? there isnt an irc chanel for it so...
<logankoester> lancerocke: there isn't? are you sure?
<logankoester> i could have sworn i've been there
<chiggins> inx-live - where
<lancerocke> logankoester, im sure
<logankoester> weird
<logankoester> okay, well no
<Flannel> lancerocke: there is, actually, #aptana
<lancerocke> that isnt official and there are like 3 people in it
<canadaeh19> dooo: what is your wirless called?? wlan0
<owen1> I can't record using audacity - "Error while opening sound device.  Please check the input device settings and the project sample rate". my mic is logitec desktop mic and it works with skype.
<logankoester> lancerocke: so that automatically becomes the problem of a more populous channel?
<inx-live> chiggins: In the unlocked networking dialog box
<maccam-desktop> i read that there were issues dual booting ubuntu and windows 7. are those issues resolved now with 9.04?
<dooo> canadaeh19: i think so
<Flannel> lancerocke: Theres seven, and it'sofficial enough to be listed on their website.  Regardless, this wouldn't be the channel for it.  Try #ubuntu-offtopic (but really, you're almost certainly better off in #aptana)
<logankoester> lancerocke: if #aptana exists, then that is where to ask your aptana question
<lancerocke> logankoester, just isnt official and noone is actually in there. they are like one person
<canadaeh19> aight..
<logankoester> aptana has no affiliation with ubuntu
<inx-live> chiggins: do you still see just eth0 and point to point? (whatever that was)
<chiggins> inx-live yes
<lancerocke> logankoester, i know it has no affiliation. thats y i just asked if anyone used it
<Flannel> lancerocke: Take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<inx-live> chiggins: Did you get a cd with drivers on it for this wifi card?
<lancerocke> Flannel, yes sir. sorry sir
<canadaeh19> dooo: okay doo,
<canadaeh19> dooo: made the solution, posting on pastie, you need to save it to your desktop and make it executable.
<chiggins> inx-live - no, i just got the card from a friend
<dooo> canadaeh19: ok
<dooo> thankas
<dooo> thanks*
<inx-live> chiggins: Is there a brand name on the card?
<chiggins> inx-live i think it was pantec
<inx-live> chiggins: I found a page with instructions - I think you will have better luck following it.  It will tell you how to remove the R8169 driver and how to build the new driver.
<inx-live> chiggins: http://www.jamesonwilliams.com/bin/r8168_scripts.tar.bz2
<niceuser> Hello
<maccam-desktop> are there still issues dual booting ubuntu and windows 7?
<niceuser> Where can I find the ubuntu bootable disk ?
<niceuser> it installs in memory only
<maccam-desktop> niceuser: the normal download from www.ubuntu.com
<lstarnes> niceuser: the main installer cd is a live cd
<niceuser> desktop or server edition ?
<lstarnes> niceuser: desktop
<maccam-desktop> niceuser: desktop
<niceuser> thank you
<inx-live> chiggins: www.jamesonwilliams.com/hardy-r8168 is the correct link
<niceuser> LTS?
<inx-live> chiggins: the first link was a script
<kevin__> dooo: are  you still there?
<dooo> kevin__: yeah
<kevin__> dooglus:  i just test the script and it knocked my wirelss offline so it works good..
<Guest22372> anyone know how I can remove an older NVIDIA kernel module? This is the error I'm getting Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 180.44, but this NVIDIA driver component has version 180.51. Please make sure the kernel module and all NVIDIA driver components have the same version.
<niceuser> ill try the non lts version first.
<sumdclevt> hello there
<dooo> ok does it knock it off permanently?
<kevin__> dooo: http://pastie.org/512051
<inx-live> chiggins: www.jamesonwilliams.com/hardy-r8168 is the correct link
<kevin__> dooo: copy and paste that in a new text file, then turn it into a script my envoke sudo chmod +x stopwireless or watever u save it as
<wWales> Guest22372: tried sudo nvidia-installer --uninstall? worked for me :)
<Guest22372> vWales I'll try that out
<dooo> kevin__: could you rephrase that please
<chiggins> inx-live - at success it said "All done! You should now have a working wired ethernet connection, persistant at boot." ... why did it sad wired and not wireless
<kevin__> dooo: save the text into a file on your desktop called stopwireless
<kevin__> dooo: open terminal and run sudo chmod +x stopwireless
<need_help> ipsec must be config on both nodes? or i can setup with one node which i want to secure it ?
<inx-live> chiggins: did you click on wired?
<kevin__> dooo: this willchange the normal text file into an executable script
<kevin__> dooo: no go into system >> prefrences >> startup apps, and go add, then find stopwirelss
<dooo> ok does it knock it off permanently?
<Cry__Baby> can someone pls tell me if this is safe to install on thunderbird in Ubuntu?  http://webmail.mozdev.org/index.html
<kevin__> yeah when your comp starts it will execute the script, therefor changing your wlan0 to down.
<kevin__> dooo:if you place the script in the folder /etc/init.d/
<dooo> but can i connect to another wireless network later if i want
<kevin__> dooo: it shoult automatically be connected
<Cry__Baby> anyone? :)
<kevin__> dooo: if you want to connect to a wireless you will have to enable the wireless, do so by typing sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<kevin__> in console
<ruler> how can i convert video into different format
<kevin__> Did you add it to start up applications, it would be a better idea to set the script in /etc/init.d
<ruler> how can i convert audio and video into different format
<Cry__Baby> how come I cannot add extensions to Ubuntu Thunderbird?
<kevin__> ruler: you can try a program called handbrake, works well to convert dvd's to anyformat using vlc, its a good program.
<kevin__> ruler: have not tried to convert audio but you can select the 'source'
<dooo> kevin__: i added it to startup applications
<ruler> kevin_: how can install handbrake
<kevin__> dooo: add it to start up applications then do a quick reboot and tell me if it works, because the script is for wlan0 and if yourrs is called something else it wont work.
<commodore256> May the Source be with you
<Cry__Baby> how can I install extensions in Ubuntu Thunderbird?
<dooo> kevin__: can i just log out and login?
<kevin__> dooo: um not sure, quite possible
<maccam-desktop> are there still issues dual booting ubuntu and windows 7?
<kevin__> ruler: http://handbrake.fr/rotation.php?file=HandBrake-0.9.3-Ubuntu_GUI_i386.deb
<kevin__> maccam-desktop: i have dualboot win7 and buntu and have no problems
<ruler> kevin_: thans
<maccam-desktop> kevin__: k thx
<kevin__> ruler: that is ofcourse for i386, not amd 64
 * maccam-desktop wonders how good win 7 is with sata hotplugging...
<kevin__> maccam-desktop: hey how do you do that lol??
<ruler> kevin_: i dont know what is that
<kevin__> do you have x86 or x64
<kevin__> ruler: is your proccessor
<maccam-desktop> kevin__: sata is hot swappable by design. i'm going to be building a system with hotswap bays for a computer repair shop
<inx-live> chiggins: you there?
<kevin__> maccam-desktop: know i know wat hotswapping is, but the thing in purple, lol..
<maccam-desktop> ohhhhhhh
<maccam-desktop>  /me
<kevin__> ahh ite,
 * kevin__ slips lsd in maccams desktop
 * maccam-desktop watches rainbows start flowing across his screen
<Tony_Chopper> holaa
<Cry__Baby> how do allow port 110 so I can use hotmail extension on thunderbird?
<Tony_Chopper> hola como estan?
<chiggins> inx-live - sorry had to do something... i un tar'ed the thing you got me and i ran that
<kevin__> Cry__Baby:  are you talking on your router or on your firewall??
<Cry__Baby> kevin__: im using hotmail extension for thunderbird.
<kevin__> Cry__Baby: yes i understood that part..
<inx-live> chiggins: that's when it told you that your wired connection was setup?
<Cry__Baby> i changed port from 110 to 1024 in the exenstion. seems to be greeb light now
<inx-live> chiggins: What kind of laptop do you have?
<tonsofpcs> how do i pair with a bluetooth device with netbookr emix?
<chiggins> inx-live - yeah... and idont have a laptop... i have a desktop that i built myself
<kevin__> chiggins: woot custom built comps ftw
<inx-live> chiggins: So it is a PCI card?
<Cry__Baby> kevin__: is it safe to tell thunderbird to use port 1024 to check emails?
<inx-live> chiggins: In a terminal type "ifconfig"
<kevin__> Cry__Baby: sure, lol..
<viktor3> hello
<viktor3> i have a question
<rhellxt> gluglu
<Cry__Baby> kevin__: why is port 1024 open?  isnt that a sevurity risk?
<kevin__> Cry__Baby: if you have a firewall on linux you can just set it to disallow incoming connections an will be save.
<apterix> gluglu
<viktor3> does the latest ubuntu version use the new 2.6.30 kernel?
<inx-live> chiggins: Congrats on building your PC yourself - that awesome!
<rhellxt> nem lembro como faz transferencia aqui
<texasjack> POLL: What is your xorg resolution? [1]1280x1024 || [2]1152x864 || [3]1024x768
<kevin__> texasjack: where is 1280x800 :(
<kevin__> 4444
<kevin__> Cry__Baby: nah, maybe in windows, if you are behind a router you dont need a firewall, its nearly impossible for someone to hack you threw a router if thats wat your worried about
<Tony_Chopper> alguien habla español???
<texasjack> POLL (updated): What is your xorg resolution? [1]1280x1024 || [2]1280x960 || [3]1280x800 || [4]1152x864 || [5]1024x768
<rww> !es | Tony_Chopper
<ubottu> Tony_Chopper: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kevin__> texasjack: 3
<rww> texasjack: don't take polls in this channel.
<Tony_Chopper> ok
<Tony_Chopper> bye
<texasjack> rww, sorry.
<texasjack> POLL finished. =)
<LordOfTheNoobs> Ò_ó When you hit the print-screen button it removes focus before taking the screenshot.  hence if you're trying to take a screenshot of something that only exists so long as your application maintains focus, you're royal fucked.
<chiggins> inx-live - thanks, and yes... ifconfig - http://pastebin.com/m3bd0ce4a
<texasjack> kevin__, and what's your DPI?
<kevin__> texasjack: is there a way to find out?? im not certain, 1 sec
<texasjack> kevin__, if you have a nVidia just look at nvidia-settings.
<kevin__> nah, its an integrated intel on this crraaapy laptop.
<inx-live> chiggins: So right now you are using this computers ethernet right
<chiggins> inx-live correct
<alsalas> Hi, everybody
<inx-live> chiggins: Does anything happen when you type "sudo iwlistscan"
<inx-live> chiggins: sudo iwlist scan
<kevin__> chiggins: sudo iwlist s
<alsalas> I have a question any people have experience installing ubuntu in macpro?
<texasjack> kevin__, «xdpyinfo | grep -i "screen #0"»
<viktor3> anyone?
<texasjack> kevin__, «xdpyinfo | grep -i resolution» is better...
<Rampou> hi folks
<viktor3> i would like to know if the latest ubuntu version use the new 2.6.30 kernel
<viktor3> please
<texasjack> kevin__, I think....
<kevin__> a huge 98x98
<kevin__> dpi
<kevin__> rofl.
<texasjack> viktor3, just if you install it on-hand or via «kernelcheck».
<Rampou> hum I need help to autoremove mozilla firefox please and reinstall because of an scrip's error message please
<viktor3> install it via kernelcheck?
<viktor3> how can i do that?
<texasjack> kevin__, this is huge? I was using 101 dpi... o.O  Now I'm on 96 dpi (I think that's the default, huh?)
<rww> viktor3: Ubuntu Jaunty has 2.6.28, Ubuntu Karmic will have 2.6.30 or .31.
<RainStorm> Hello guys, I wanted to install Kubuntu on Raid 0 Setup as dual boot with Vista 64 bit, I have read some stuff but it seems too hard for me but i wnat to do this really bad and get to learn linux is there a better/easier way to accomplish this?
<texasjack> viktor3, Google: kernelcheck
<viktor3> ubuntu karmic? is that a new one? when is coming?
<kevin__> texasjack: ye i dono, depends on the screen i think.. mines a wxga or something
<chiggins> inx-live & kevin__ - eth0 and lo do not support scanning
<rww> viktor3: Karmic/9.10 comes out in October.
<inx-live> chiggins: I'm not sure what the default interface name is for a PCI wifi adapter....
<CleanLaundry> Anyone familiar with installing KVM?
<texasjack> kevin__, hummm... I'm always with problems with big/small fonts... Size 9 for my fonts is huge... And size 8 is too small...
<kevin__> wlan0
<kevin__> i thoink
<kevin__> inx-live: it would scan all the devices anyway, what is he trying to get??
<viktor3> rww: nice.. im reading about it.. it seems it will boot in just 10 sec!
<chiggins> kevin__ i think your right
<alsalas> Anyone have experience with ubuntu over MacPro?
<kevin__> texasjack: ye i dont have problems with font sizes but that would be something to do with the dpi
<inx-live> kevin__: He's trying to get a Pantec RTL8111 PCI card working
<alsalas> I read about macintel, but the pacht is more related with macbook pro
<kevin__> hmm pci card eh,
<kevin__> wats teh result of lspci
<axisys> !ruby
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ruby
<axisys> what is a good ide for ruby?
<kevin__> chiggins: have you run lspci
<chiggins> kevin__ - http://pastebin.com/mf8b8e73
<kevin__> sweet
<xinel> anyone know of an apt-cacher-ng tutorial for 2 versions of ubuntu, such as using 9.04 and 8.10 on different computers
<ziroday> alsalas: see http://is.gd/127ab is your hardware listed?
<kevin__> chiggins: are you going to use a windows driver for it??
<alsalas> tnahks, ziroday I check now
<chiggins> kevin__ - Whatever works for it bro... I just wanna have wireless :'(
<kevin__> chiggins: you will probly have to blacklist your existing wireless and then use ndis wrapper and set up the new one.
<kevin__> chiggins: you can apt-get ndisgtk
<kevin__> chiggins: that is the gui
<gum76> What IRC program says "Ex-Chat"
<oenone> HUY GUYZ
<rww> gum76: XChat, I think.
<oenone> HOW CAN I GET DOCKY TO WORK
<gum76> ok, rww, thnx
<oenone> where do i got to acrtivate it
<rww> oenone: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<ctmjr> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<chiggins> kevin__ alright i installed the program... what now.. im not that great with linux :p
<kevin__> alright, im not fond of the gui, but you have to assign the windows driver for your pci card to the pci card in linux
<lenswipe> hey guys can someone tell me how to check what version of a program is insalled using command line
<ziroday> !version | lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<varun> hello everyone
<lenswipe> ziroday: can u copy and paste that for me please, my irc client isnt showing it..
<oenone> @rrww: jaunty 9.04
<ziroday> lenswipe: do apt-cache policy <packagename>
<oenone> @rww: jaunty 9.04 32bit sir
<lenswipe> ziroday: and will that tell me what version i have? eg 3.0.2 or w/e
<rww> oenone: Install the "gnome-do" package if you haven't already, then follow the instructions at http://do.davebsd.com/wiki/index.php?title=Docky#Getting_Started
<varun> a quick question I downloaded a file which had a .ecm extension and alongwith it downloaded ecm100 file which has the ecm.exe and the unecm.exe
<lenswipe> byee im out
<lenswipe> off to try that command :)
<ziroday> lenswipe: err that will tell you what version is available in the repo's
<lenswipe> bye
<kevin__> oenone: gnome-do for the win
<lenswipe> :q
<varun> but cannot extract a file with .ecm extension
<ziroday> lenswipe: you can do dpkg -l <packagename> to see the version
<chiggins> kevin__ i dont have the windows driver on hand... but i might have it installed on my dual boot of Vista... where could i find it there
<varun> some one
<varun> help plz
<inx-live> chiggins: you will want to use the windows xp driver not vista
<salmon> hey, so all the sudden sound stopped working in flash, running 9.04
<kevin__> you have to mount your windows partition, aite so first make a directory in /media, sudo mkdir /media/windows
<varun> it says unecm.exe command not found
<nonewmsgs> does anyone know how to get sound when playing dvds?
<varun> hello
<inx-live> chiggins: lspci -n  for the pci id and then we can find the linke to the driver
<kevin__> inx-live: he may try to use ndiswrapper
<mikejet> What is the cmdline command to switch to another workspace? Specifically, I want to go to the workspace of a process I have the PID to.
<chelehandsome> do you know an apps for record my desktop?
<kevin__> inx-live: he is mounting is windows partiton so he can get the windos driver you think that good idear?
<inx-live> kevin__: yes.  That's why we should get the pci id and make sure we are getting the right one
<inx-live> kevin__: No,not vista driver - bad, Windows XP driver - GOOD!
<kevin__> yea, i already got his lspci pasted in pasti but not the -i
<rww> !screencast | chelehandsome
<ubottu> chelehandsome: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<kevin__> yes xp driver for sure.
<inx-live> kevin__ & chiggins lspci -n
<chelehandsome> graciass!!!
<chiggins> inx-live & kevin__ - http://pastebin.com/m1a67994c
<chelehandsome> thank you!
<dsdeiz> chelehandsome: you're question says the answer.. recordmydesktop :D
<Datz1> Hi, how can I check the version of software in the repository from the command line?
<rww> Datz1: apt-cache policy PACKAGENAME
<Datz1> thanks
<ctmjr> varun, you cannot run .exe files in ubuntu/linux without using wine or a  windows emulator
<lstarnes> Datz1: aptitude show packaganame
<chelehandsome> yeah!!! I did not know about this apps
<kevin__> inx-live: wht you think the rev 3?
<myself> i am myself
<krdyt> anyone able to watch divx or xvid in jaunty jackalope?
<tsrk> how can I move around the things in my panels (top and bottom)?
<krdyt> right click and uncheck lock to panel
<krdyt> tsrk,
<varun> thanks I know so I went to ubuntu forums and there was a thread saying that u need to change the unecm.exe to unecm.bin and put the file with the .ecm extension in the same folder and then run this--./unecm.bin file.ecm file
<krdyt> if you want top panel on bottom right click and got to properties and change it to bottom also
<varun> I do this and get the error command not found
<kevin__> inx-live: http://www.physics.nmt.edu/~rsonnenf/linuxcontrib/ralink-2561-rt61/
<varun> could u help
<kevin__> inx-live: found a site with all the linux drivers for ralink what is his model??
<lstarnes> varun: do you have that file?
<varun> yes
<burvowski> Hi everyone. I have a problem formatting an external USB harddrive that I want to use as a backup drive. I go into gParted, delete and format it as an ext3 primary drive. But when I load it in Nautilus, there is a) 4.7 gigs taken up from the get go, and b) a large folder called "lost and found" that is locked and i can't move or get into or can't delete. I also can't copy any files into the hard drive. it's completley locked. Did I do s
<burvowski> omething wrong in the partitioning?
<varun> a game
<varun> parasite eve
<SuperSenior> I just popped in an Ubuntu 9.04 cd and I'm running it live right now but I can's seem to get the wifi to work. Any ideas?
<lstarnes> varun: is it in the current directory?
<inx-live>  24. 02:00.0 0200: 10ec:8168 (rev 02)
<tsrk> krdyt, thank you very much! that worked great!
<lstarnes> varun: I was referring to the unecm one
<oenone> ive installed gnome do but when i try typing gnome do prefrences nothing happens
<tsrk> is it normal for the items to get moved around when i change resolution?
<varun> current as in the directory where the ecm.exe is ??
<oenone> a map in firefox comes out
<lstarnes> varun: I think so
<krdyt> make sure to lock them back after you organize them how you want them
<matrixblue> SuperSenior, does the system detect any wireless cards?
<krdyt> tsrk, which items?
<lstarnes> varun: are you remembering the ./ in the commands?
<SuperSenior> matrixblue, Im not sure, whats the command?
<oenone> how do i configure gnome do to show docky
<matrixblue> SuperSenior, just click the network manager icon on the taskbar
<kevin__> oenone: click on docky prefrences.
<Rampou> oenone, what's "docky"?
<tsrk> krdyt, the ones on my panels, on the bottom trash and workspaces, on the top the system status, time, volume, and logout menu thing
<oenone> ok
<SuperSenior> matrixblue, they are all greyed-out so I guess not.
<oenone> then what sir ?
<burvowski> Hi everyone. I have a problem formatting an external USB harddrive that I want to use as a backup drive. I go into gParted, delete and format it as an ext3 primary drive. But when I load it in Nautilus, there is a) 4.7 gigs taken up from the get go, and b) a large folder called "lost and found" that is locked and i can't move or get into or can't delete. I also can't copy any files into the hard drive. it's completley locked. Did I do s
<burvowski> omething wrong in the partitioning?
<varun> I have just the game file with the extension and the ecm.exe and the unecm.exe converters which came wiht the downloaded game and also is present in this link----http://www.neillcorlett.com/downloads/ecm100.zip
<kevin__> oenone: then u just set it to dockey
<varun> yes
<Rampou> hum I need help to autoremove mozilla firefox please and reinstall because of an scrip's error message but when i reinstall it's still the error message :/ what should i have to do ?
<Rampou> please
<kevin__> Rampou: sudo apt-get purge firefox
<matrixblue> SuperSenior, is "Wireless Networks" on that list at all?
<kevin__> then sudo apt-get install firefox
<varun> and I also tried cd to the directory and typing " unecm.bin file.ecm file"
<oenone> i cand fine docky preferences ? only gnome do preferences
<Rampou> kevin__, ok, thanks, i let you know
<kbrosnan> Rampou: and backup your ~/.mozilla folder
<oenone> i cant fine
<oenone> find
<SuperSenior> matrixblue, yes, but i cant select it. it seems to be disabled or unavailible.
<oenone> @kevin: is gnome do pref same as docky pref???
<kevin__> yes sir
<chiggins> kevin__ so i just follow the instructions on that page you sent me?
<oenone> i cant find anything that says docky
<kevin__> chiggins: ye basically,
<matrixblue> SuperSenior, and you're certain a wireless network is in range?
<MTecknology> How am I supposed to tix this? http://pastebin.com/m5b590c21
<kevin__> chiggins: that is the docu from ralink for linux so it should work out
<boss_mc> burvowski: gow big is the drive?
<krdyt> tsrk, which way did they move, does it do it every time?
<SuperSenior> matrixblue, yes i am on my windows laptop right next to it using the wifi
<burvowski> boss_mc 320 gigs total
<burvowski> boss_mc 278.3 free
<inx-live> chiggins: http://www.realtek.com.tw/default.aspx
<Rampou> kevin__, that's still as before :/
<krdyt> check and make sure the bars is set to span all the way accross 100% of the screen
<inx-live> chiggins: you should get the windows XP driver from there
<matrixblue> SuperSenior, pastebin the output of lspci -a please
<kevin__> Rampou: you have to rightlick on your background and go the visual effects and make sure its on normal
<Rampou> kevin__, yeah, i've no graphics effect at all
<kevin__> Rampou: basically just exit it then run it again and it will go to docky
<oenone> how do i start docky?
<kevin__> oenone: applications > accesories > gnome-do
<Rampou> kevin__, ok
<varun> OOO got it and thanks for that lstarnes thanks a lot .So it means that even if I am in the same directory where everything is and I type
<oenone> ok
<oenone> there are 2 squares just appeared
<oenone> i thougth there was a tab and i can put things into it
<boss_mc> burvowski: that sounds big but lost+found is a folder used by fsck and friends to put unknown file fragments after recovery
<varun> just unecm.bin file.ecm file then it wont execute ?? I always have to use ./------     no matter anywhere I am to run a program
<varun> ??
<kevin__> oenone: okay set gnome-do to docky instead of wat is on
<oenone> how do i do that
<kevin__> click on the little arrow or rightclick or something
<oenone> ok
<oenone> i did but there are four tabs
<oenone> general , keyboard , plugins , appearance tabs
<boss_mc> burvowski: it is in all ext3/4 drives
<chiggins> inx-live - on that site you gave me ... there are linux drivers o.O
<SuperSenior> matrixblue, ill need a few minutes to hook it up directly to the router to access pastebin
<kevin__> oenone: its a dropdown menu,
<matrixblue> SuperSenior, ok
<kevin__> oenone: in apperance tab
<oenone> your display is not properly configure for theme and animation support. to use these features, you must enable compositing
<kevin__> oenone: did you rightclick on your desktop and go 2 visual effects and set to normal instead of none??
<oenone> nope i didnt
<oenone> should i ?
<kevin__> oenone: yeah you should
<burvowski> boss_mc but i cant move any files to the drive, thats the issue
<ozzloy> i connected a bluetooth headset to my computer.  now the volume buttons don't actually change the volume anymore.  how do i fix that?
<owen1> how can i find all the packages ubuntu 9.04 comes with?
<rww> oenone: you need a composing manager enabled to use docky. Compiz can be set up with those instructions; if that doesn't work, there's also metacity's compositing manager.
<inx-live> chiggins: yes, native linux driver if you don
<SuperSenior> matrixblue, lspci -a correct? does that litterally list the pci cards installed?
<inx-live> chiggins: don't want to use ndiswrapper
<boss_mc> burvowski: is it mounted correctly? (check mount in the terminal)
<oenone> ok its working now
<oenone> thanks
<matrixblue> SuperSenior, yeah
<kevin__> chiggins: yes ndis is for last resort
<oenone> thanks kevin
<kevin__> oenone: np man
<oenone> i hope this wont affect my video playback
<inx-live> chiggins: google search for RTL8111 windows XP driver, you can even download to vista and find the *.inf file if you want to use the ndiswrapper route
<rww> oenone: it might. depends on your graphics card.
<boss_mc> owen1: look at the dependencies of ubuntu-desktop
<burvowski> boss_mc i typed mount in terminal and got a bunch back, is there something in particular im looking for
<salmon> so i turned my computer on today, and sound wasn't working in flash. running jaunty. anyone know why this happened, or better yet how to fix it?
<kevin__> inx-live:  chiggins is going to try this route i think http://www.physics.nmt.edu/~rsonnenf/linuxcontrib/ralink-2561-rt61/
<krdyt> where is the ubuntu support #?
<Rampou> kevin__, just to say that it's work perfectlly and i still get my bookmark, history and plugin !!! :D thank you very much, just restart so easy lol
<Rampou> =)
<oenone> @rrw: i have a ati 4870 videocard
<owen1> boss_mc: ok
<rww> krdyt: there isn't one, unless you have a support contract with Canonical.
<kevin__> Rampou: nice man, if your going to uninstall anything i  would do a purge.
<oenone> will that be a problem?
<boss_mc> burvowski: look at the line referring to your partition and see what options are given (look out especially for ro [read only])
<inx-live> chiggins: also make sure you have installed ndisgtk as well as ndiswrapper
<rww> oenone: I don't know. try it and see; you can always disable it if it is =/
<screamsayonara> hi... i installed ubuntu over an extremely virus-ridden windows-xp on my parents' laptop, but they hate it, so now i need to reinstall xp.... but when i put the xp disc in, ubuntu is recognising it only as a blank disc, but on MY laptop with ubuntu, it recognises the disc just fine... why is the other ubuntu not able to recognise the windows disc?
<kevin__> inx-live: ye hes got the gtk
<Rampou> kevin__, ok, i notice for future :)
<scunizi> screamsayonara: put the disk in and then restart the machine..
<inx-live> chiggins: find the windows xp driver via google, unzip and copy the *.inf file to a jump drive or something, then go to Menu > System > Wireless Drivers
<scunizi> screamsayonara: boot from the xp cd
<krdyt> there what a help chan tho at one time
<inx-live> chiggins: and get the *.inf file from the jump drive
<kevin__> inx-live: that is a good idea inx i am totally forgot about how easy linux has got.
<screamsayonara> i tried that already, but i will try again
<krdyt> community/users helping other users
<chiggins> inx-live k
<owen1> boss_mc: so if i don't see openssh it's not there by default?
<salmon> yet again, no help, good night all
<screamsayonara> no it just goes to ubuntu, i even changed it in bios to boot first from the cd
<inx-live> chiggins: & kevin__ Did ye remmod r8186?
<boss_mc> owen1: openssh-server is not
<Rampou> bye all
<kevin__> inx-live: lol, what do you mean by remod it?
<inx-live> chiggins & kevin__ He may have to blacklist r8186 as well - I'm not sure
<krdyt> rww, do you use 9.04 yet?
<kevin__> oh,
<owen1> boss_mc: sudo aptitude show ubuntu-desktop | grep ssh   doesn't show openssh either.
<inx-live> rmmod sorry
<SuperSenior> matrixblue, i cant get the laptop to stay on. even though the icon on the keyboard shows it as running of ac power, it warns of critical battery level and shuts off
<rww> krdyt: Yes.
<kevin__> inx-live: yeah i told him he may have to blacklist his exising wirelss.
<inx-live> chiggins & kevin__ I have to go
<matrixblue> SuperSenior, it seems you have bigger problems than the wireless then
<boss_mc> owen1: cos ssh isn't installed by default
<krdyt> are you able to play divx and or xvid movies? i cant get mine to work, only audio comes out
<chiggins> inx-live well thanks for the help!
<SuperSenior> matrixblue no kidding haha
<kevin__> k cya later inx-live i will try and get chiggins to his wirless
<scunizi> screamsayonara: that doesn't make any sense.. do you still have a live cd? try that.. if it boots to that then it should boot to the xp install cd.. could be that the laptop has "recovery" cd's that you need to use.
<inx-live> chiggins: your welcome, not sure how much I really helped.  I think you are in good hands with kevin__ :)
<chiggins> kevin__ whats the command to remove the driver
<inx-live> night /me waves good night
<owen1> boss_mc: got it. so if i want to connect to ssh server i need ssh client, and if i also want to let others connect to me i need openssh-server?
<kevin__> um, its not remove it iss a config file that will blacklist it
<boss_mc> screamsayonara: sounds like dodgy drive tbh
<boss_mc> owen1: yes
<SuperSenior> the ac light is clearly on, but it doesnt seem to want to run of ac....... hmmmm
<screamsayonara> but the ubuntu cd worked just fine...
<krdyt> rww, are you able to play divx and or xvid movies? i cant get mine to work, only audio comes out
<screamsayonara> :|
<rww> krdyt: yes
<owen1> boss_mc: so i guess even the client is not there.
<krdyt> sorry i asked twice, i forgot your nick in there the first tim
<rww> krdyt: it prompted me to install some codecs the first time I played one in totem.
<chiggins> kevin__ how do i blacklist it then
<krdyt> rww, mine wont play, anything you can recommend to help me out?
<boss_mc> owen1: a client is installed...
<kevin__> chiggins: sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<boss_mc> owen1: it might be a dependency of a dependency....
<boss_mc> owen1: or even more...
<burvowski> boss_mc "(rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal) is what i see
<owen1> boss_mc: ahhh..ok
<Hitesh> how do i find what date a particular package was installed
<krdyt> rww, ill give that a try...
<kevin__> chiggins: are you on wireless right now?? or wired
<noobuntu> i am trying to network two ubuntu pcs. Can anyone help? I cannot ping them? - I just want to ping them. Then samba will be later. Please do not point me over to samba. Please help thanks
<chiggins> kevin__ alright, blacklisted... and wired :p
<bastidrazor> Hitesh, synaptic has a history option under File
<kevin__> chiggins: alright good stuff
<kevin__> now we just find you a xp wireless driver for your pci card
<talisac> #ubuntu-es
<kevin__> then add it
<talisac> ups
<kevin__> chiggins: what is the exact model of that pcicard i forgot?
<boss_mc> burvowski: try umounting it, then mounting it with 'mount -t ext3 /dev/blah /path/to/mount/point
<chiggins> kevin__ 8169 i believe
<Hitesh> oh no graphical
<Hitesh> i'm on JeOS
<burvowski>  boss_mc "ext3 /dev/blah /path/to/mount/point" i'm sorry, i'm new to terminal. how do i know what specifically goes there
<burvowski> boss_mc at least the second part, the path. what goes there?
<kevin__> chiggins: kk
<justin`> Hi guys I'm a total noob at linux. I need an older version of mzscheme, I think I have one installed now becuase when I type "mzscheme" in the terminal it opens the intepreter, but it's not showing up in synaptic. Any tips on how to get rid of it?
<rww> justin`: there's an "mzscheme" package. Try "sudo apt-get purge mzscheme"?
<scunizi> justin`: synaptic will only remember what was installed if it was a .deb file..  obviously you're install wasn't ... right?
<boss_mc> burvowski: make a folder somewhere (maybe ~/mountpoint) then use that
<cjones> whats the best program to use for network back ups?
<boss_mc> burvowski: just for testing
<Hitesh> i found /var/log/dpkg.log
<Hitesh> thanks .. l8r
<Fretegi> howdy guys
<mubu> Hey guys, anyone know how to download the windows 7 rcq without the java download manager? How can i get it with my own download manager directly from Microsoft? I would like to stay away from unofficial torrents. Or is there a way to resume the download with the java dmanager after a pc reboot? Thanks
<screamsayonara> ok so now my xp cd is being recognised as containing data but when i try to open files on it it says an "error occured while loading the archive"... but again on mine the xp menu opens just fine... could this be because i need some kind of software or something?
<burvowski> boss_mc I can't create any files in nautilus in /
<cjones> mubu !##window2s
<burvowski> boss_mc I don't have permission it seems
<cjones> mubu !##windows
<kevin__> chiggins: you have the wireless driver on your windows drive somwhere??
<cjones> !windoes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windoes
<cjones> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<boss_mc> burvowski: do it in ~/ (your home folder) you need root permissions to do it in /
<chiggins> kevin__ i probably do... the wireless worked right when i installed... so it might be in C:\Windows somewhere
<kevin__> hmm, maybe.. cus im having a hard time finding the 8169
<justin`> rww/scunizi: I just tried purge but it still didn't work
<Fretegi> i hate to come in and ask for help, but is anyone here proficient in wine?
<kevin__> chiggins: is it the rt2500??
<scunizi> justin`: how did you install it?  what was the line you used
<chiggins> kevin__ the wireless?
<burvowski> boss_mc ok I mounted it...i tried to copy a file from my harddrive to it to test it and got this error "Error opening file '/home/anton/mountpoint/cruncheee-8.10.02.i386.iso': Permission denied"
<kevin__> chiggins: yea
<ctmjr> Fretegi, if not here wine has a channel #winehq
<Fretegi> oh yea.. great thanks
<Fretegi> freenode?
<boss_mc> burvowski: strange...
<ctmjr> Fretegi, yep
<Fretegi> thnx alot
<ctmjr> Fretegi, the might all be asleep tho
<dick-richardson> I've used songbird to download album art into the tags for my music, but can't figure out how to get banshee to display them
<chiggins> kevin__ couldnt tell ya
<burvowski> boss_mc it seems i don't have permission to edit partitions i'm creating...
<justin`> hmm honestly I'm not sure, I think I installed it with synaptic but I'm not sure, i was confused trying to get the old version installed and messed around with a bunch of things
<kevin__> chiggins: does the pci card itself say anything o nit? lol.
<justin`> is there a way I could install the old version and have it like, override the new one in the terminal?
<boss_mc> burvowski: try umounting it and mounting it with -o uuid=1000,guid=1000
<boss_mc> burvowski: they're being mounted, owned by root
<scunizi> justin`: maybe .. is the old version from synaptic?
<chiggins> kevin__ no, not really
<kevin__> kk
<justin`> no I have to get it manually
<burvowski> boss_mc how do i unmount in terminal?
<lstarnes> burvowski: umount
<dick-richardson> anyone using banshee and getting album art?
<boss_mc> burvowski: umount /dev/blah
<kevin__> can you go system administartion networking
<kevin__> then see if its like Ra0 or something
<scunizi> justin`: ok.. when you get it is it a .sh file or .run file.. doesn't sound like a .deb
<burvowski> boss_mc "umount: /dev/sdb1 is not in the fstab (and you are not root)"
<screamsayonara> do you need software to run exe's or soemthing?
<scunizi> justin`: maybe a .bin
<dsdeiz> wine?
<burvowski> boss_mc nevermind, i did it as sudo
<boss_mc> burvowski: yeah, sudo
<lstarnes> burvowski: try using the mount point instead of the device
<justin`> scunizi: a sh
<ctmjr> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<screamsayonara> ok fresh install of ubuntu 8.10.... not able to enable the wireless option..... what do i need to start looking at?
<burvowski> boss_mc when i try to mount, i get this "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
<burvowski>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<burvowski>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<burvowski>        dmesg | tail  or so
<burvowski> "
<FloodBot2> burvowski: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gum76> !virtualizers
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<scunizi> justin`: ok.. if you download the one you have installed now .. then cd into the location where it is .. you should be able to " sudo sh <filename> --remove "  and it should uninstall what you have now.
<burvowski> boss_mc when I try to mount with that command, i get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/196048/
<chiggins> kevin__ nothing like that there
<kevin__> chiggins: we need to figure out the exact model number of the pci card before we can install the drivers unfortunately
<justin`> scunizi: ok cool I'll try that thanks!
<Poopface> Can some1 plz help me figure out why I get a Could not find kernal image error?
<screamsayonara> why is the wireless option not able to be ticked? is it perhaps because im missing some drivers
<screamsayonara> ?
<kevin__> chiggins: can you rn the command, lspci | grep ralink
<kevin__> and see if there is output
<boss_mc> burvowski: sorry, uid, not uuis
<boss_mc> *d
<scott_ino2> screamsayonara, go to System/Administration/HardwareDrivers and see if it sees your wireless there
<chiggins> kevin__ nothing
<kevin__> kk
<scott_ino2> if not we'll have a look at determining what your wireless card is
<kevin__> so its not even recognize your card as a ralink
<ozzloy> FATAL: Module snd_bt_sco not found.
<burvowski> boss_mc same error this time when i change it to uid
<chiggins> kevin__ lspic results - http://chiggins.pastebin.com/m6e1c61bd
<ozzloy> how do i fix "FATAL: Module snd_bt_sco not found."?  i have searched and found that other people got the same error
<ozzloy> but no solution
<wizzo50> How do you setup Yahoo Messenger and Aim Messenger on Ubuntu?
<ozzloy> i'm trying to get this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothAudio
<jedi06> is there skype for 9.04
<kevin__> chiggins: aite thats a breakthrew ill find the appropriate drivers
<chiggins> wizzo50 - use pidgin IM
<ozzloy> wizzo50, pidgin
<chiggins> kevin__ kk
<wizzo50> For both of them?
<scott_ino2> jedi06, yes there is, download the .deb off of the skype website
<chiggins> wizzo50, yepp, and alomost any other IM out there
<ozzloy> wizzo50, applications -> internet -> pidgin instant messenger
<zgmf-x20a> hey all,  how do i sync an ipod touch with rhythmbox on ubuntu 9.04 netbok remix?  can anyone help??
<wizzo50> Ok, thanks chiggins
<johnf> may have been mentioned already but is packages.ubuntu.com seems unresponsive
<scunizi> !ipod | zgmf-x20a
<ubottu> zgmf-x20a: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<dsdeiz> i agree with johnf
<zgmf-x20a> thanks scunizi, ill read up on that
<Poopface> Anyone have a solution to this error: "Could not find kernal image: Linux" when trying to boot from usb??
<ctmjr> johnf, yep does not work for me either
<kevin__> chiggins: k bud we got some answers and some solutins f'sho
<kevin__> chiggins: first download this driver javascript:void(0);
<kevin__> ill link you
<jedi06> scott_ino2 i only saw 8.04
<kevin__> chiggins: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=13&PFid=4&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true
<kevin__> chiggins: download the unix(linux) driver for kernel 2.6.x
<burvowski> boss_mc I think I can move files in terminal with sudo...should i just do that
<scott_ino2> jedi06... it's fine I believe that's what I installed, they're always behind on what's put on there
<chiggins> kevin__ ok
<mib_clsy82> whats the name of the screensaver that displays random images from the web? i think it was in the package xscreensaverdata-extra
<kevin__> chiggins: okay, we will try the simple method first and see if it works
<kevin__> chiggins: system administration hardware drivers
<zgmf-x20a> scunizi: hmmm that didnt really help to much.  i think i need to rephrase here
<Iron_Chef> how can I change my keyring password?
<mib_clsy82> whats the name of the screensaver that displays random images from the web?
<oenone> hello
<scunizi> zgmf-x20a: you have a itouch?
<chiggins> kevin__ ok
<Iron_Chef> mib_clsy82, just slideshow? in the advanced settings (i'm guessing)
<oenone> my pc will crash if i use docky and playing videos
<kevin__> chiggins: can you figure that way out?
<zgmf-x20a> does anyone have an ipod touch, and has been able to sync it with ANY app on ubuntu 9.04, without sunxvm, jailbreaking, etc.
<kevin__> oenone:  damn that sucsk you need integrated gfx or a new laptop lol.
<zgmf-x20a> scunizi: yes, just bought it. thought rhthm box would just sync with it
<zgmf-x20a> very dissapointed it didnt work
<oenone> im not using a laptop
<boss_mc> burvowski, you can, but you'll want to mount the drive as readable by the user to get them back...
<oenone> im on a desktop with a 4870 viceocard
<kevin__> oenone: damn.. i can watch vids with docky
<boss_mc> burvowski: also, you could end up with ownership issues
<jedi06> scott_ino2, yea i'm on 64 bit
<oenone> hmmm may somthings wrong with my config
<jedi06> do they have that
<scunizi> zgmf-x20a: that link tells you that the touch is "locked" and needs to be jailbreaked in order to sync.  this is not for the faint hearted. doing it wrong will distroy the itouch.. another solution would be to run virtualbox and then load windows into that so you can use itunes
<burvowski> boss_mc so how can we get it so i don't have to be root to access the drive? it seems like this is happening somewhere in the creation process
<scott_ino2> jedi06, me too : 0 there's no 64bit skype
<scott_ino2> you just have to force the package and make sure you have the 32 bit libraries
<kevin__> zgmf-x20a: do you have to hook it up to a windows machine and make sure its formated correctly before syncing in linux?
<mib_clsy82> Iron_chef: its not the default one. i added it via synaptic
<chiggins> kevin__ what ya mean, i have it open
<Iron_Chef> ok
<Iron_Chef> dunno :-)
<kevin__> chiggins: yeah you have to open that driver we just downloaded and set it for the pci card
<zgmf-x20a> scunizi: yes, i read that...  kinda want to stay away from windows... but seems unavoidable.  ubuntu unfortunately is so far away from plug and play... sighhhhhhhh  lol.
<Iron_Chef> does anyone know how to change the keyring password?
<kevin__> and if that doesnt work we have a little bit of work to get it working.
<Iron_Chef> i can't find it anywhere
<simoncpu> hello fellow weirdos
<zgmf-x20a> scunizi: ok, so theoreticaly, i jailbreak the touch right
<simoncpu> what's the best software for browsing my photos?
<simoncpu> f-spot doesn't cut it because my files are so huuuuuge
<zgmf-x20a> scunizi: after that, its just plug in and all gravy right?
<simoncpu> ~4MB each file in JPEG
<FeasibilityStudy> simoncpu digiKam
<simoncpu> hmmm
<simoncpu> FeasibilityStudy: thanks for the pointer
 * simoncpu looking up digikam
<zgmf-x20a> scunizi: ps, i have to jailbreak it anyways becuase i NEED maps offline
 * kevin__ slips every a lsd sandwich, woah doooods
<scunizi> zgmf-x20a: it's that Apple wants to lock up their equipment.. like the iphone only works on ATT.. read the link further for more info.. also google at www.google.com/linux
<FeasibilityStudy> simoncpu it's really for people who do a lot of digital photography and want to manage the photos and also touch them up, etc..
<chiggins> kevin__ a proprietary drivers message came up saying that they are in use so hardware can work... one being a RealTek RTL-8168 Gigabit Ethernet driver
<wizzo50> How do you setup the security McAfee that I am registered with through my broadband service, Windstream?
<oenone> is there a donwlaod manager for rapidshare that i can use in ubuntu
<boss_mc> burvowski: it's to do with the mount options/ownership permissions
<kevin__> okay...
<kevin__> what does your ifconfig display
<boss_mc> burvowski, read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=17294
<zgmf-x20a> scunizi: i know.  in fact i hate apple, alomst with a passion.  however, i need this tool and no other company has put together a decent priced competitor.
<simoncpu> FeasibilityStudy: btw, does it require kde libs?
<kevin__> zgmf-x20a: alpple is a joke in the fact you are forced to use itunes unless you are pro like us
<FeasibilityStudy> simoncpu probably :(  I think it's a KDE app.
<FeasibilityStudy> simoncpu but it shouldnt matter.
<chiggins> kevin__ http://chiggins.pastebin.com/m749a4bc4    eth1 wasnt there before
<simoncpu> ok, i'll check it out...
<kevin__> k you should run a sudo iwconfig eth1
<CleanLaundry> how can I check my chipset?
<zgmf-x20a> kevin__: lol.  well... im not at that point bro, i just boutgh it and thought it would just sync and id be on my way, but having that ever happen with linux is still a dream i seem to be chasing
<zgmf-x20a> hahahaha
<chiggins> kevin__ no wireless extensions
<wizzo50> Does anyone know how to setup the security McAfee that I am registered with through my broadband service, Windstream?
<lstarnes> wizzo50: on ubuntu?
<wizzo50> yes
<kevin__> chiggins: right it says eth1, its recognize your ralink as eth
<simoncpu> FeasibilityStudy: is it a good idea to install showfoto as well?
<dsdeiz> burvowski: mount -o user device dir ?
<simoncpu> i already have gimp...
<kevin__> chiggins: do a sudo ifconfig eth1 down
<sparr> wizzo50: you want to run windows antivirus software in linux?
<kevin__> chiggins: then retry the hardware drivers gui
<lstarnes> wizzo50: I don't believe you can use that on linux and you wouldn't need to either
<kevin__> wizzo50: linux is virus free for the time being.
<chiggins> kevin__ same thing
<FeasibilityStudy> simoncpu just try digiKam by itself and then if you need more, then try showfoto
<kevin__> okay
<burvowski> dsdeiz do i replace "user" with something?
<simoncpu> okidoki.... downloading
<kevin__> chiggins:  did you do sudo ifconfig eth1 down
<chiggins> yessium
<kevin__> kk
<dsdeiz> i don't think so
<wizzo50> starnes, So I am internet secured on Unbuntu?
<kevin__> what does lsmod show chiggins
<lstarnes> wizzo50: yes
<zgmf-x20a> kevin__: , scunizi, hey, so after jailbreaking, i can no longer connect to the apps store to get games and stuff??
<wizzo50> Oh
<lstarnes> wizzo50: an antivirus isn't needed, and a firewall is provided by default
<kevin__> zgmf-x20a:  no clue bro, but i think that is the case.
<chiggins> kevin__ http://chiggins.pastebin.com/m51219171
<burvowski> dsdeiz when I try it, it says i have to do it as root. when I do it as root, i get this error "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1, missing codepage or helper program, or other error"
<zgmf-x20a> kevin__: awww... so you dont have an itouch?
<dsdeiz> do what you did a while ago and just add '-o user'
<kevin__> nope sorry man.
<zgmf-x20a> dang
<wizzo50> See, along with my Phone service I am paying for a package that includes the McAfee Internet Security on Windows XP
<lstarnes> wizzo50: do you have a router?
<vexati0n> hey ... I get permissions errors when I try to watch a DVD in 9.04
<vexati0n> all the appropriate packages have been installed...
<kevin__> okay chiggins
<kevin__> did you blacklist the ath_pci
<FeasibilityStudy> vexati0n what errors exactly
<screamsayonara> if i wanted to install wine from a .tar.gz on a fresh install of ubuntu on a machine with no internet access, would i need to install anything first? i mean like build-essential or soemthing?
<kevin__> line 46 is ath_hal               192592  1 ath_pci
<chiggins> kevin__ huh
<zgmf-x20a> okay, so in that case, does anyone here have an iTouch,a, and b, able to sync it with ubuntu 9.04?
<kevin__> did we succesfully blacklist ath_pci
<wizzo50> Yes I have a Router starnes
<vexati0n> FeasibilityStudy: mplayer & vlc say they cannot open the device, xine and movie-player say I do not have permission to open the device.
<wizzo50> But it is from Windstream broadband
<lstarnes> screamsayonara: you would likely need build-essential, but doesn't wine have a repository with prebuild .deb packages?
<lstarnes> wizzo50: the router should provide a firewall
<FiReSTaRT> does anyone know a good batch photo editor for ubuntu?
<wizzo50> On my phone hookup
<kevin__> screamsayonara: i reccomend just connecting to the net and apt-get wine
<kevin__> will save you some hassle, dono if thas possible.
<FeasibilityStudy> vexati0n hmm.  Ubuntu should take care of that by default.  Do you have your DVD drive listed in /etc/fstab?
<screamsayonara> i cant get on the internet
<Mal3ko> i need ubuntu without those apps packages
<ibmman> what torrent program do i use for ubuntu
<Mal3ko> is it possible?
<dsdeiz> ibmman: transmission?
<lstarnes> Mal3ko: without what packages?
<vexati0n> FeasibilityStudy: yes... the line is /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   autouser,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<wizzo50> That was in the Windows XP Firewall that I have if I load Windows instead of Unbuntu, Starnes
<rww> !torrent | ibmman
<ubottu> ibmman: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Mal3ko> all apps like office, video player etc
<scott_ino2> screamsayonara, is this a wireless device
<huddirules> what is the difference between the commands "find" and "locate"
<Mal3ko> i need just bare ubuntu..
<chiggins> kevin__ do i just add blacklist ath_pci to the blacklist file?
<lstarnes> Mal3ko: without a graphical interface?
<cuonglb_> just fined
<screamsayonara> in the hardware device thing, it just says something about no proprietry drivers
<bucky> do I need a codec package to play a wave file with ossplayer? i get this error handsNfeet.wav: Unsupported wave format 0x55
<lstarnes> huddirules: locate uses a pre-built database and is faster
<scott_ino2> screamsayonara, is this a wirless device
<kevin__> chiggins:  yes i think you have to put, blacklist ath_pci i will double check
<screamsayonara> is what a wireless device?
<Mal3ko> lstarnes: with graphic inteface
<huddirules> lstarnes: like indexing?
<lstarnes> huddirules: exactly
<wizzo50> Starnes, is the Firewall included in Unbuntu also?
<huddirules> ah, thanks.
<lstarnes> wizzo50: I said that
<scott_ino2> screamsayonara, you say you can't get on the internet
<wizzo50> ok
<scott_ino2> correct?
<lstarnes> wizzo50: it's ubuntu, not unbuntu
 * scott_ino2 laughs at lstarnes 
<wizzo50> lol
<lstarnes> Mal3ko: you could try xubuntu, but that still has a few applications with it
<screamsayonara> yeah, i cant enable the wireless option..
<kevin__> chiggins: yes its sudo echo "blacklist ath_pci" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<screamsayonara> like i cant tick the box.. i dunno, maybe its wireless drivers i need
<kevin__> then retry that gui for the drivers
<lstarnes> !firewall | wizzo50
<ubottu> wizzo50: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<FeasibilityStudy> vexati0n its probably a groups issue
<scott_ino2> screamsayonara, pm me if you can
<scott_ino2> i'll try and assist
<vexati0n> FeasibilityStudy: I am a member of the cdrom group. What other groups are important?
<superkuh> Any time I add a newline anywhere in my /etc/hosts file sudo then segfaults any time it is called.
<kevin__> chiggins: after you blacklist it, then you should repastie a lsmod so ican see if it infact worked
<ctmjr> vexati0n, try adduser yourname audio
<condorf> hi!
<kevin__> chiggins: do you have msn or something? or you dont mind thta this room is overpopulated
<ctmjr> vexati0n,then try adduser yourname video
<chiggins> kevin__ yes i do, i was thinkin about askin you the same
<tjoco> does anyone use ettercap with 9.04?
<FeasibilityStudy> vexati0n also look at this forum thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7197110&postcount=5
<kevin__> tjoco: ettercap is the bomb lol
<DarthArachides> is there any place online where I can read about current issues with karmic?
<kevin__> chiggins: ye i have msn
<tjoco> haha yeah ive used it on backtrack but i cant get it to work with ubuntu :(
<DarthArachides> ie., whether it has bad X like back in early jaunty
<kevin__> tjoco: ye its a bit tricky backtrick is the bomb too.
<tjoco> have you used it on ubuntu kevin_?
<FeasibilityStudy> vexati0n try that link above.  However if you are on 64 bit, then install w64codecs instead of w32codecs!
<kevin__> tjoco: ye many a time, whats not working for you??
<sparr> Mal3ko: get the "minimal" installer
<FrozenFire> Is it possible to copy data straight to the clipboard from the command-line?
<chiggins> kevin__ http://i43.tinypic.com/27y5xft.jpg   http://chiggins.pastebin.com/m475872f8
<kevin__> I made a custom goatse ettercap filter.
<sparr> FrozenFire: which clipboard?
<Mal3ko> sparr: whatabout alternate cd install?
<FrozenFire> sparr: The current sessions'
<tjoco> well i when i start arp sniffing to sniff for passwords (on my own network as an educational expierence) nothing comes up, i can see all of the connections but  thats it
<wizzo50> How comes when I download some things, it doesn't download or show up in the download box?
<kevin__> chiggins: i forget what i told you to blacklist was it ath_pci, i would log out and log back in too.
<Mal3ko> isnt there ubuntu iso setup that let me pick what packages to install during the setup :(
<FrozenFire> sparr: I realise that there is a disconnect between the terminal and Gnome, but I figured that since launching a GUI application from the command-line creates the window in the current session, it might be possible.
<kevin__> tjoco what guide are u using, do u set up the mitm attack n stuff?
<chiggins> kevin__ yeah it was... and i will.. i gotta get your msn first :p
<kevin__> kevinm219@hotmail
<tjoco> yeah i do
<Guest41790> I'm having trouble playing DVDs. i can't even get my DVD/RW drive to recognize them
<Guest41790> they play CDs just ifne
<kevin__> Guest41790: are you sure its a dvd/rw drive and not a cd drive??
<FrozenFire> Great idea. Post your email address in a heavily trafficked IRC channel :P
<kevin__> FrozenFire:  i do what i want lol..
<tjoco> i do unified sniffing scan for hosts start sniffing sniff remote connections (under the man in the middle attack)
 * kevin__ gives frozen fire a lsd sandwich
<Guest41790> yeah its a DVD/RW drive
<Frozen-Solid> FrozenFire are you following me?
 * scott_ino2 is spaming kevin__ already
<scott_ino2> : )
<Guest41790> im a complete ubuntu novice, just switched from Windows XP Media Center
<FrozenFire> Frozen-Solid: I was here first ;)
<Guest41790> worked fine there
<FrozenFire> Frozen-Solid: Are you following me?
<Frozen-Solid> stalker
<kevin__> chiggins: once yourestart repastie the lsmod
<oenone> any suggestion on what to do on ubuntu ?
 * kevin__ damn you scott!!
<wizzo50> When I installed Ubuntu, how comes it don't show my other HD? I have 2 HD's on my computer
<kevin__> wizzo50: u need to mount your other harddrive, terminal type mount and see if its there
<ibmman> is there any file server scripts for xchat?
<myself> i am myself
<myself> does anyone know if there is a .deb or repository anywhere for the latest release of Ktorrent ( 3.2.2 )
<wizzo50> Where is that on Ubuntu Kevin?
<ibmman> sudo apt-get install Ktorrent
<cuonglb_> who can develop erlang language ?
<kevin__> wizzo50: open a terminal and type mount
<^Phantom^> How do I mount my USB device into one of my Vbox virtual machines?  It is the Nintendo Wifi USB Connector, and Ubuntu is currently using it as a wlan device.
<myself> ibmman thats not 3.2.2 afaik, at least not as of 2 days ago
<myself> its 3.2.1
<FrozenFire> For other people's reference, text can be copied to clipboard via "xsel --clipboard," or "xsel -i --clipboard" when piping.
<wizzo50> How do you open a Terminal on here, Kevin?
<unitheory> is there a terminal command to determine the user that is logged in?
<ibmman> if you can spoff your phone number with a modem you copuld listen to anyones phone call asnd make long distance calls on any number and make your phone number display different
<kevin__> Um, application system tools konsole, but it might be somehwer else
<kevin__> i kow i have kde installed so konsole is from kde
<wizzo50> I am not sure what you mean by that besides my monitor
<TDO> ^Phantom^: did u install the OSE or no
<kevin__> wizzo50: pres alt f2 and type terminal
<Hilikus> is there anything in ubuntu to HOST something like a dropbox server? i.e. some folder synchronization across different computers and actually storing the files in the ubuntu box?
<kevin__> Hilikus: ye there is dropbox for linux.
<^Phantom^> sudo said it was installing "virtualbox-oe" instead of "virtualbox" when i typed sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<FloridaGuy> i have a nvidia GForce 6 ( 6200 ) with 256 on board ddr ram....how the the rss-glx hyperspace screensaver be on a newer card
<myself> what is the best way to get sid's ktorrent
<Hilikus> kevin__ but thats the client, i want to HOST a server
<kevin__> Hilikus: https://www.getdropbox.com/downloading
<TDO> Hilikus: im pretty sure thats all closed source
<wizzo50> Kevin, I get an error when doing that, Error stating file '/home/wizzo50/terminal': No such file or directory
<kevin__> Hilikus: you can try an ubuntu-server
<kevin__> never really delt with servers so much bu tthats what they are for..
<Hilikus> TDO i know, i don't want dropbox, i want something LIKE dropbox but that i can host in my server
<TDO> to syncronize files over multiple machines?
<Hilikus> yes, and automatically. not like versioning systems where you have to manually commit or pull changes
<oenone> what else can i do with ubuntu?
<TDO> haha so you want your cake and eat it too?
<TDO> Hilikus: just script a version system
<ibmman> i took windows xp computer classes and passed them
<TDO> cron job or something
<Hilikus> exactly, thats why i said, something like dropbox, i don't even know what that service is called. online storage? i don't know
<bjsm> i need help.
<wizzo50> Kevin, I get an error when doing that, Error stating file '/home/wizzo50/terminal': No such file or directory
<FloridaGuy> myself, for your ?....see if this helps....    http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1013086.html
<kevin__> wizzo50: if you cant get a termial or konsole open i cant help you seriously.
<bjsm> i can't use my bluetooth keyboard
<kevin__> its in applications somewhere
<bjsm> in debian
<kevin__> its the black box
<bjsm> help
<myself> floridaguy thats ol,d i mean, the version im looking for came out on the 2nd of this month, thats from 2008
<myself> i mean i m sure i could installl the tar.gz but i want to be able to mess with it easily later so id rather get a .deb package
<jedi06> anyone know where the gyachi improved config file is located
<kevin__> myself: what program are you looking at?
<myself> i'm lookin for a deb of ktorrent 3.2.2
<myself> its stable! and released on the beginning of this month, yet i can't find a deb package or repository of it anywhere
<TDO> myself: apt-get install ktorrent?
<unitheory> anyone know a terminal command to determine the user that is logged in?
<myself> nevermind
<FloridaGuy> myself, x86 or 64
<myself> no that doesnt work
<myself> 86
<TDO> unitthoery: whoami
<myself> i mean its 3.2.1 if you just apt get
<FloridaGuy> myself, deb http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian sid main
<unitheory> TDO, thank you
<myself> mm alright let me check that out thank you
<FloridaGuy> ok
<wizzo50> Kevin, I got a box to open saying wizzo50@ubuntu:~$
<wizzo50>  in it. Now how do I go about setting up my other Hard drive from here after you told me to slect Terminal
<kevin__> wizzo50: do you know what your partition table is like?
<FloridaGuy> myself, got that from upgradeing the rss-glx screensavers
<wizzo50> no, not on Ubuntu since I am just new to this
<kevin__> k try typing mount into the terminal
<kevin__> do you see one that says ntfs or something.. like your windows drivge
<kevin__> wizzo50: sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<kevin__> this will help you problems alot..
<wizzo50> I don't even thing I am in the right box for it.
<kevin__> if you are in a black box that sys terminal thats right..
<wizzo50> This Terminal screen is for the monitor
<kevin__> kay you need a terminal lol..
<wizzo50> what is the website to get the right one for Ubuntu?
<kevin__> wizzo50: right click on desktop
<kevin__> wizzo50: create new launcher, type terminal in both the name and desktop fields
<kevin__> then click on that icon on the deskto, and type, sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<racecar56> any DECENT screen capture software that is pwn like xvidcap WHILE able to record sound?
<wizzo50> Terminal in Command you mean for desktop field?
<FloridaGuy> myself, did that help
<kevin__> both feilds, name and command
<wizzo50> ok
<thyri> wat partitions to make for ubuntu 9.04 during installation...i hav 2gb ram...do i need to make swap n boot partition on a 8gb free space...
<quizme> i just installed windows xp on another partition, and now I can't access my ubuntu.  how can i access ubuntu now?
<racecar56> quizme, eazy
<racecar56> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<racecar56> hmm
<racecar56> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<racecar56> ah
<FloodBot2> racecar56: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Procedured> ati hd all in one card 3000+ , any media center for ubuntu that would run it?
<Procedured> live t v
<thyri> wat partitions to make for ubuntu 9.04 during installation...i hav 2gb ram...do i need to make swap n boot partition on a 8gb free space?
<ajamison5579> what version of X ships with Ubuntu 9.04
<wizzo50> I have the Terminal Icon made like you said, but now where do I go on it to type the "sudo apt-get install ntfs-config"?
<Royall_> how do I get screenlets to automatically come back whenever I boot?
<jon5001> hi, all of a sudden touchpad scrolling stopped working.  i checked gsynaptics and all is set properly.  I also checked xorg against a backup copy from when i know the scrolling was fine.  it looked no different.  can anyone help?
<dodecahedron1819> is there anyway to run csharp in linux?
<kevin__> yes type that wizzo50
<unitheory> thyri, I have 2 gb RAM and I don't use a swap partition
<wizzo50> But where at? Rename the destop Icon that?
<nafunu> Should I be concerned about having anti virus software for Ubuntu Jaunty?
<lstarnes> dodecahedron1819: try mono
<lstarnes> nafunu: generally, no
<thyri> @uni so only / of ext3?
<dodecahedron1819> is mono like an IDE
<racecar56> dodecahedron1819, no
<racecar56> dodecahedron1819, monodevelop is
<kevin__> no click on that icon and the terminal will pop up
<kevin__> then type that command into the terminal
<lstarnes> dodecahedron1819: it's an interpreter for running .net executables
<nafunu> ok, thanks lstarnes, I just went to download an email attachment and thought I should ask before I download!
<lstarnes> dodecahedron1819: mcs and gmcs are used for compiling csharp
<thyri> @unitheory...wat partitons u made?only et3 with /mountpoint?
<thyri> ext3
<dodecahedron1819> cool thnx
<wizzo50> Kevin, I get this error "Details: Failed to execute child process "terminal" (No such file or directory)" when clicking on it
<FloridaGuy> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<unitheory> thyri, well I used ext4 but ext3 works too ;]
<quizme> does anybody know how to reinstall the ubuntu boot manager?
<racecar56> quizme, ...
<thyri> wats the diff in ext3 n ext4?
<racecar56> quizme, it's not ubuntu boot manager
<racecar56> quizme, it's grub
<racecar56> !grub > quizme
<ubottu> quizme, please see my private message
<kevin__> wizzo50: are you on kde or gnome??
<lstarnes> thyri: ext4 is newer and likely not as stable, but it supports some more advanced features
<unitheory> thyri, ext4 is newer, slightly faster, slightly less stable
<jon5001> hi, all of a sudden touchpad scrolling stopped working.  i checked gsynaptics and all is set properly.  I also checked xorg against a backup copy from when i know the scrolling was fine.  it looked no different.  can anyone help?  using intrepid.
<kevin__> wizzo50: did you get kubuntu or ubuntu
<thyri> cool...thnks
<FloridaGuy> myself, that work
<Hilikus> lstarnes isn't ext4 supposed to have checksumed journal
<pokethesmot> jon5001: for about 4 days, my touchpad stopped working entirely, using intrepid, dunno..
<Hilikus> therefore making it more stable?
<Hilikus> or more robust rather
<lstarnes> Hilikus: there are some driver issues iirc
<unitheory> Hilikus, some apps have trouble writing data to disk in ext4.
<e0n`> hmm
<e0n`> anyone in here running a fully encrypted ubuntu install?
<pokethesmot> incidently, it started working out of nowhere.
<Hilikus> i was going to install ext4, so should i hold on?
<jon5001> pokethesmot, just mraculously came back?
<FloridaGuy> i havent had trouble with ext4 yet...and i been useing it for about 2...3 mounths
<e0n`> just want to see what their /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/cryptroot looks like
<pokethesmot> jon5001: yep
<jezi22_> what do you think about ubuntu 9.10?
<GUSTAVO_29> si
<racecar56> any actually decent screen capture software that is pwn like xvidcap WHILE able to record sound?
<unitheory> racecar56, recordmydesktop ?
<sleepy_cat> jezi22_: ubuntu 9.10 is good  but if u have 8.10 then its not a must upgrade
<racecar56> unitheory, that sucks
<racecar56> unitheory, BAAAAAAAD
<unitheory> 9.10 has not been released.
<ezzieyguywuf> i need a way of checking what output device a particual stream is going through in pulseaudio. can anyone help me do this?
<FiReSTaRT> unitheory, they must have meant 9.04
<tonsofpcs> anyone familiar with how to get bt connected with jaunty netbook remix? when i choose the pin to setup a new device, i have no forward button
<racecar56> its not october 2009 nuts :P
<Magicman1264> can anyone tell me how to run Itunes with Ubuntu?
<unitheory> tonsofpcs, is the part of the window with the button off the screen?
<tonsofpcs> unitheory: nope, it's just greyed oout
<tonsofpcs> it appears it is waiting for a device to appear in the window above but one never does
<kravlin1> Whenever i run a terminal other than urxvt random text dissapears until i highlight them. if i use urxvt it has the opposite effect, non colored text appears fine until highlighted. Help?
<tonsofpcs> change color settings
<sagaci> how do i go about deleting a file that i cannot delete
<lstarnes> sagaci: what file?
<markymark> hello can anyone help with networking two ubuntu pcs?
<guest7560> on a standard ubuntu 9.04, where is the crt0.o file? I cannot link anything dynamically with ld without getting a ld: warning: cannot find entry symbol _start
<sagaci> it's one file left in a 56.6gb partition on my external harddrive called extlinux.sys
<kravlin1> tonsofpcs: how will changing the color settings help? the text is white on black until i hit enter. then random lines dissapear.
<davidb_csh> markymark, what are you trying to do?
<markymark> davidb_csh, the 1st step for me is simply to ping the other host - later when i have done that - i will install samba server
<stevecam> is there any weird reason why my flash videos skip in fullscreen, but no other video does
<markymark> davidb_csh, after i have configured samba, i will configure ip masquerading
<guest7560> anyone has any ideea?
<cpulsford> Hey all, can anyone point me to a good guide to getting x to start? I have an nvidia card (2, but I don't care about enabling SLI)
<markymark> davidb_csh, after i have configured ip masquerading i will install a lamp server
<markymark> :)
<davidb_csh> markymark, ok.. so do you have a router/hub/switch?
<stealth-> im trying to convert a fat32 filesystem into a ext4 filesystem, i dont care about any of the files on the disk, but I dont know how to do this through the command line. Anyone know?
<bucky> guest7560: what app needs this file?
<Citetok> hi all ... new here (not new to Ubuntu) from Singapore ...
<Magicman1264> red tube
<stealth-> Citetok: hi
<stevecam> blue tube
<unitheory> sagaci, enter "sudo nautilus" into a terminal and go delete the file but be careful deleting that way.
<dude> hi there, samba has been kicking my but.  See folders on windows xp but cant access them
<markymark> yes - on this pc i have 2 nic, one is connected to adsl pppoe, the other is connected to the switch, the other 2 pcs are connected to switch. 1 is ubuntu - and the other is windows xp
<ard1an> Hey Ubuntu's xD Can you help me about my Mic ?? Its not working :$
<guest7560> bucky: I wrote an assembly program, I compile it, and then I link it, it gives me the error ld: warning: cannot find entry symbol _start; meaning it cannot locate the crt0.o library file, it's a standard linux ubuntu 8.04 distro, x32 running on a quad core (x64)
<sparr> stealth-: mkfs -t ext4 /dev/sdz9
<sleepy_cat> my harddisk does not open
<stealth-> sparr: thanks
<sparr> z and 9 being placeholders :)
<bucky> guest7560:  elks-libc, libklibc-dev, libnewlib0, sdcc-libraries, sdcc-libraries-nf or z88dk-data
<nafunu> For some reason my intel 945GM express doesnt support a full range of resolutions.  I have extremely high and low..
<ard1an> where is the option for the MiC Setting its not working under UbuNtu :(]\
<sparr> nafunu: what makes you think its the video card and not the monitor?
<nafunu> because the laptop running windows XP displays fine.
<nafunu> oh, you mean the issue. I dunno
<bucky> guest7560:  you prolly need elks-libc
<davidb_csh> markymark, so the other machines have static ips with the gateway set to the ip of the 2nd nic on the host machine
<davidb_csh> ?
<guest7560> bucky: installed it, nope
<nafunu> so perhaps updating the monitor drivers would help?
<bucky> hmm.. dunno
<markymark> davidb_csh, yes for the windows xp machine it was configured.
<sleepy_cat> how to force a mount.. it seems i did not close properly on windows.. so its not loading onto ubuntu
<bucky> anyone else running jackie jauntilope ?
<markymark> davidb_csh, for the ubuntu machine. i am confused as there are so many guides around
<racecar56> me
<racecar56> but u spelled it wrong :|
<unitheory> sleepy_cat, do you know the name of the drive ? like /dev/sda1 ?
<nafunu> spa
<sleepy_cat> yep its a USB HDD
<sleepy_cat> and in /media/disk/  it comes as Software and Work 2 drives
<davidb_csh> markymark, the easiest way is probably to right click on the network manager icon in the task area -> edit connections -> eth0 -> edit ipv4 settings and set them up similarly to the xp machine with a different ip
<bluesmoon> I have ubuntu 8.10 on my thinkpad t60p, all updates installed.  My laptop battery is dead (as in expired, no longer on this level of conciousness, etc.), but the Battery Power Monitor thinks that the battery is 100% charged.  Any idea why or what I should check?
<guest7560> does not anyone have any ideea as to why I get this error ld: warning: cannot find entry symbol _start; ?
<sleepy_cat> so unitheory how to mount ?
<Ademan> how the heck does one configure gnome-do?
<markymark> davidb_csh, that is one problem. since i have configured through the cli. network manager i think if i am not mistaken is not yet compatible with pppoe. that is why to connect to the internet, i had to execute sudo pppoeconf on the terminal
<tonsofpcs> unitheory: how do you properly pair with gnome bluetooth applet?
<owen1> i try kino for creating screencast. i add the audio to my video file but the audio is too fast. any clues?
<unitheory> tonsofpcs, sorry I can't help you. I was hoping for an easy fix ;]
<tonsofpcs> :)
<^Phantom^> question
<tonsofpcs> answer
<KayKay> hi - how do i list of bluetooth devices in my vicinity in gnome
<KayKay> ?
<markymark> davidb_csh, this is on the host machine. for the other machine. the same thing applies network manager does not seem to detect or possibly it is configured wrong. would it be possible for you to point to a link: i could proceed from there.
<tonsofpcs> KayKay: i just asked that, no fair having the same problem :-p
<^Phantom^> ubuntu stole my usb connector when I plugged it in, and is not letting my windows vista VM take control of it
<^Phantom^> How can I fix this?
<tonsofpcs> ^Phantom^: stole your usb connector?
<calmbola> if i have a webpage that uses say 1000 numbers and i format each number for display... well, is it resource intensive? and is there a way around it
<^Phantom^> yes
<tonsofpcs> what do you mean?
<calmbola> argh wrong channel
<tonsofpcs> calmbola: yup.
<^Phantom^> it's a nintendo wifi usb connector.  ubuntu keeps putting it as wlan1, and i want it to be put into the VM's usb port
<tonsofpcs> ^Phantom^: try #vmware
<bluesmoon> calmbola: it depends on how you're doing the formatting of the numbers
<^Phantom^> i've asked in vbox's channel but they don't know either
<tonsofpcs> ^Phantom^: probably need to put a device id into the vm's config
<^Phantom^> I want ubuntu to mount the thing as a usb device and not a wlan card
<^Phantom^> I did all of that, tonsofpcs .
<guest7560> does not anyone have any ideea as to why I get this error ld: warning: cannot find entry symbol _start; whenever I try to link an assembly probram?
<tonsofpcs> ^Phantom^: you can probably somehow set that device id to not activate
<tonsofpcs> no clue how
<tonsofpcs> but somehow :)
<bluesmoon> guest7560: it means that something in your program is trying to use a symbol named _start, but nothing in your program provides that.  try grepping though your code for _start
<om26er> hello
<davidb_csh> guest7560, probably because the assembler is looking for _start. the entry point is _start, not main
<stealth-> anyone know why sshfs doesnt seem to require a password for me?
<om26er> xfce is any good plz tell me
<Guest73426> hi om26er
<stealth-> om26er: its a cut down version of gnome imho
<rhl6856> anyone have any experience getting a GWC 5.1 USB device working? on the latest Ubuntu 9.04 using OSS, sound tests work properly on the USB device, but sound out of flashplayer via youtube plays on my machines sound device
<stealth-> om26er: but its good for slower systems
<guest7560> davidb_csh: i already tried that, changed the name, the warning is gone but the program segfaults
<guest7560> bluesmoon: I know what it means, I never used a start symbol on my fedora system, I use the globl main symbol and it worked fine till now
<om26er> how to install xfce
<stealth-> om26er: sudo apt-get install xfce-desktop
<stealth-> om26er: I think
<davidb_csh> guest7560, well segfault means it's actually running. couldn't tell you why without looking at your code/what assembler you're using
<guest7560> davidb_csh, found the trouble, it was a misspelling :P sorry for the question
<om26er> yesterday i was installing kde and instalation was interrupted and i know some data was copied so is there a way to remove them
<davidb_csh> guest7560, also, you might have better luck getting help in ##asm
<KayKay> my laptop (dell vostro 1510 supports bluetooth - at least it has an icon in it ) - how do i know if ubuntu linux supports it  ( any special driver needed   ? )
<kazagistar> om26er: removing downloaded packages is easy, removing partially interrupted installations is quite a can of worms... which are you trying to do?
<om26er> the second
<om26er> partially interrupted
<[EmPEroR]> buenas noches... como instalo java?  ubuntu 9 04
<tiede> @KayKay do you know for sure your laptop has a bluetooth chipset?
<KayKay> not very sure .. it does have a bluetooth icon on the panel ( between the wireless key )
<KayKay> how do i know
<KayKay> can i do a scan of pci devices ?
<ectospasm> KayKay: lspci
<unitheory> [EmPEroR], sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin
<ectospasm> KayKay: unless it's usb, then use lsusb
<uskrewed> what OS should I load up on an Asus netbook?
<KayKay> would it be to paste the output of lspci here (etiquette ? )
<kazagistar> om26er: the easiest way would probably be to fully install all the packages, and then remove them using http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome.php
<ectospasm> uskrewed: you can try the netbook remix
<unitheory> uskrewed, your favorite OS of course
<uskrewed> ubuntu netbook remix?
<ectospasm> KayKay: no, pastebin
<tiede> no... use pastebin.org and link here.
<tiede> @KayKay !paste
<ectospasm> !paste | KayKay
<ubottu> KayKay: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<om26er> in the given wesite there are two ways
<[EmPEroR]> unitheory thaaaanks !!!!!
<unitheory> [EmPEroR], de nada ;]
<KayKay> http://paste.ubuntu.com/196084/
<om26er> one is to remove kubuntu and the other ubuntu
<ectospasm> KayKay: in Ubuntu the Bluetooth icon should appear in your systray if Bluetooth is recognized and enabled.
<om26er> i copied the kubuntu and its renoving
<KayKay> @ectospasm - I do not see such an icon
<KayKay> I have put the lspci output at - http://paste.ubuntu.com/196084/
<ectospasm> wtf?  Why the @?  My client doesn't highlight that...
<tiede> @KayKay you don't have any bluetooth chipset listed there.
<kazagistar> om26er: actually, the second is to remove Xubuntu.... either way, if you only want to get rid of KDE, follow the Xubuntu guideline
<CleanLaundry> whats the command to start the vmware server?
<tiede> @KayKay try lspci and check it out...
<ectospasm> CleanLaundry: /etc/init.d/vmware start
<om26er> ya
<KayKay> @tiede - That was the output of lspci command..
<CleanLaundry> ectospasm, thank you sir
<ectospasm> CleanLaundry: note that just starts server, NOT the guest OS
<kazagistar> ectoplasm: perhaps your client is missing an important feature, then.
<KayKay> so - is there like a usb based bluetooth chipset that I can buy ( ubuntu supported ? )
<om26er> kde is kubuntu
<whatvn> om26er, no
<kazagistar> om26er: sorry, thats what I meant
<whatvn> kde is kde
<ectospasm> kazagistar: no, my client is fine.  No need to type an extra character IMO.
<CleanLaundry> ectospasm, yes, I will connect through the brower thanks
<om26er> in kubuntu k is for kde
<julia22> I guess I'm not the first asking here: packages.ubuntu.com seems to be down.  Any mirrors?
<Jerusalem420> upgraded yesterday to 9.04 and now when i try to use apt-get it tells me "E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Jerusalem420> E: Unable to lock the download directory" any ideas?
<om26er> how to install xfce
<tiede> there are plenty of chipsets out there, and most places have loads of bluetooth usb sticks. THe technology is fairly standard, so anything should work. correct me if I am wrong, anyone.
<ectospasm> om26er: aptitude -y install xubuntu-desktop
<tiede> @KayKay sorry, see previous post
<kazagistar> ectospasm: I think it is more practical to fix a client (either write the code or a bug report) than to fix other peoples habits on something as arbitrary as IRC notation
<ectospasm> kazagistar: I've only seen the @ references today, and I've been using IRC for a long time.
<Jerusalem420> what could be locking /var/cache/apt/archives/lock?
<ectospasm> Jerusalem420: you could try "lsof | grpe /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<ectospasm> "
<tiede> @Jerusalem420 that means you have two instances of the program runnung
<whatvn> Jerusalem420, or auto-update is running
<julia22> I can't connect to http://packages.ubuntu.com
<julia22> does it happen to anybody else?
<tiede> @Jerusalem420 make sure you don't have both apt-get through the terminal, the auto-updater or Synaptics running at the same time
<CleanLaundry> ectospasm, you wouldnt have any experience installing vmware server by change would you?
<whatvn> julia22, dns problem
<ectospasm> CleanLaundry: just a smidge
<KayKay> @tiede , Thanks. I am looking at Amazon here for - Bluetooth USB +edr Adapter Class 2 V2.0
<julia22> whatvn: thanks.
<ectospasm> whatvn: yours or theirs?  I can't seem to get to it either, julia22
<KayKay> If the technology were simple - I assume most of it would work ..
<om26er> Internal error: couldn't generate list of packages to download
<tiede> @KayKay good buy!
<om26er> while installing xubuntu
<KayKay> @tiede thanks .
<julia22> ectospasm: I think it's down
<CleanLaundry> ectospasm, lol, well... I guess I have to reconfigure my config, but it wont let me start doing that untill i get ride of these kernel modules vmco, vmmon, vmnet. Are these created during the config?
<tiede> @KayKay Yes. Bluetooth is apple's technology, so it
<randal> hi how do i check my system specs in ubuntu
<tiede> @KayKay Yes. Bluetooth is apple's technology, so it's pretty standard...
<om26er> ok i am resarting
<ectospasm> CleanLaundry: yes, if you pay attention to the install you'll notice it compiles those.
<julia22> ectospasm: whatvn: any mirrors?
<Jerusalem420> i killed update-notifier. that seems the only likely candidate in both top and system monitor. didn't help.
<whatvn> julia22, please run sudo apt-get update, pastebin your error
<ectospasm> julia22: what do you need packages.ubuntu.com for?  sources.list?
<CleanLaundry> ectospasm, yes, but for some reason it asked me to compile them and install them, which I selected to do so, then right after it finished, or maybe it failed some how, it asked me again to do the same thing
<Jerusalem420> i'm tempted to try a microsoft solution (i.e. reboot)
<ectospasm> I can give you the mirrors I use for sources.list julia22
<randal> hey does anyone know how to check you computer specs in ubuntu
<julia22> whatvn: I just wanted to visit the website and search for a package in all the distros
<ectospasm> Jerusalem420: you could try "lsof | grpe /var/cache/apt/archives/lock"
<ectospasm> er
<ectospasm> grep
<ectospasm> not grpe
<FloodBot2> ectospasm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<julia22> I'm looking for the package libsafe
<Jerusalem420> ecto, i tried that (but made it grep instead) and got no output
<ectospasm> Flood?  Methinks the bot is too sensitive
<Jerusalem420> me agrees
<ectospasm> you don't have synaptic, or aptitude or any apt related program running, do you?
<tiede> @randal what specs are you looking for exactly?
<randal> every part in my computer
<Jerusalem420> not that i can detect
<randal> tiede: like video card cpu ect
<julia22> ectospasm: it's a discontinued package, it seems
<mazda01> anyone care to help me with my mythtv setup?
<tiede> @randal try this in a terminal: sudo lshw
<whatvn> julia22, http://www.getdeb.net/
<chiefwigm> hye guys - anyone use aircrack w/ jaunty? i get errors loading the madwifi-ng drivers when i do a airmon-ng start wifi0, giving a "set frequency error"
<julia22> ectospasm: but I want to install it anyway
<ectospasm> julia22: you can always find a repo that's got it, just gotta google harder
<Jerusalem420> ecto et al, thanks for your help. ive got to get going to work.
<randal> tiede:  thanks
<ectospasm> ...or if you've got a source tarball, that way should always work.
<tiede> @randal, you might want to save that, so i'd suggest doing sudo lshw >> ~/Desktop/lshw.output instead
<tiede> @randal you're welcome
<om26er> while installing xubuntu or xfce whatever i am getting this error
<om26er>  I wasn't able to locate a file for the kde-window-manager package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package
<randal> tiede:  ok :)
<tiede> hey! anyone knows how to fix the snow-fuzz issue under Xorg with a sis graphics card here?
<om26er> plz help me
<om26er>  I wasn't able to locate a file for the kde-window-manager package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package
<sagani> hi..
<tiede> @om26er try sudo dpkg --configure -a in a terminal
<ectospasm> tiede: does sis make graphics chips anymore?
<mazda01> anyone care to help me with my mythtv setup?
<sagani> having problem with synaptic..
<tiede> @ectospasm i'm afraid so... and they WON'T release their source code :(
<sagani> was installing linux kernel image and power loss..
<sagani> now giving this problem E: The package linux-image-2.6.30-020630-generic needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<ectospasm> tiede: fools
<tiede> @sagani check your sources.list probably, the repos are not setup correctly.
<KayKay> is there a channel for java
<hehe> how to make a vpn client on jaunty??????
<sagani> it was not downloaded from repo..
<KayKay> (on ubuntu  ? )
<tiede> @ectopasm my reaction exactly
<sagani> manually downloaded from kernel.ubuntu.com
<hehe> anyone???
<tiede> @KayKay meaning? like #java that would have java stuff i suppose...
<ubuntu> hi.
<tiede> @KayKay can't guarantee you won't be the only one there, though...
<mazda01> anyone care to help me with my mythtv setup?
<CleanLaundry> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<KayKay> @tiede
<KayKay> @tiede Thanks. It does not seem active .
<tiede> @KayKay there are 270 idlers in #java... :(
<tiede> @KayKay what is your hava question anyways?
<KayKay> @tiede sunjdk-b14 has been released recently
<KayKay> what is the timeline for the updated version to appear in ubuntu package repository ?
<KayKay> i meant java 6 b 14
<sagani> tiede: what to do..
<tryp7amine> anyone here
<KayKay> (of course - I could download the b14 from the jdk site - but checking the update cycle )
<tiede> @sagani if you can download the file from packages.ubuntu.com, then double-click to install it
<tiede> @sagani it's also a good idea to try and update your sources.list to look for any errors... (sudo apt-get update)
<sagani> double clicking on that giving package might be corrupted error..
<tiede> @KayKay you might have to wait a little while. ubuntu usually follows a change upstream before committing to a new version...
<Rolcol> I gave a friend a login to my machine and I'd like to block him from printing anything
<wekt> Is there a way to get apt(itude) to not worry about missing Release.gpg signature for packages accessed by the file:// transport?
<tiede> @KayKay if there aren't huge differences, you should be able to do everything smoothly... anyways, the latest linux version of java will always be available at sun.com (remember that they support open source)
<wekt> Rolcol: I think you only need to remove him from the right groups.  Perhaps cups or cups something.
<tiede> @sagani. in a terminal, try sudo apt-get purge <package-name>(without version number) and try again...
<KayKay> @tiede Thanks . That is what I thought.   Is there a page more about volunteering information for the packaging .  ( As far as the feature in b14 that I am interested is - G1 garbage collector )
<wekt> tiede: , KayKay.  I sugget icedtea
<om26er> I wasn't able to locate a file for the kde-window-manager package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package plz help
<solorvox> hey all, using 9.04 amd64, can anyone tell me how I can get a 32bit program (have 32compat libs installed) to see a libsdl-mixer.so?  libsdl-mixer1.2 doesn't have it (it has libSDL_mixer-1.2.so.0)
<CleanLaundry> ectospasm, can you let me know what is going on? http://paste.ubuntu.com/196089/
<om26er> I wasn't able to locate a file for the kde-window-manager package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package
<indus> solorvox: probablly need to make a symlink to that and name it libsdl whatever
<om26er> plz help me
<tiede> @om26er did you try sudo dpkg --configure kde-window-manager?
<om26er> ino
<om26er> no
<sagani> tiede: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<indus> om26er: say your problem
<solorvox> indus, tried that, in /lib32 and /usr/lib32, didn't seem to work. :-/
<ectospasm> CleanLaundry: what's wrong?  I don't see an error
<dgeary2> sagani, only 1 package manager may be running at a time
<indus> solorvox: what program is it
<ectospasm> CleanLaundry: did you remove the modules manually?
<sagani> dgeary2: but there is no another package manager running..
<om26er> i cannot install xubuntu
<om26er> xfce
<solorvox> indus, "Between the Worlds" puzzle game.  I read some forums and they said something about a 32bit version of libsdl-mixer and libvorbis
<ectospasm> CleanLaundry: it looks like the installer is saying someone or something already did, but it's not an error.
<CleanLaundry> ectospasm, its asking me to install them again, no?
<CleanLaundry> ectospasm, yes, then rerain the config
<KayKay> @wekt - Thanks for the suggestion about icedtea. In work - we use sun jdk
<om26er> it gives an error
<tiede> @sagani two package manager will never run together. one will block the other from running.
<indus> solorvox: have you installed the ia 32 bit libs?
<KayKay> hence-  i may need to stick with the same.
<ectospasm> CleanLaundry: vmmod was already installed again, it did it becayse you said 'yes'
<indus> solorvox: its probably installed by default
<solorvox> indus, game runs, just has no sound.  And error logs show it can't load the sdl-mixer.  Yep, install the ia32 libs
<ectospasm> CleanLaundry: now it's asking you to install vmci
<sagani> tiede: i am sure only one copy of package manager is running
<CartoonCat> Hellos
<CleanLaundry> ectospasm, ahhh, oh god. its getting alte :(
<ectospasm> sagani: did it crash before you completed an install
<dgeary2> sagani, if you are absolutely certain then remove /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<linuxninja> does anyone know anything about ubuntu 199 training or books
<CleanLaundry> ectospasm, sorry for such a simple question, I should have caught that
<tiede> @sagani try sudo killal synaptic aptitude apt-get dpkg
<CartoonCat> I am getting the "checking battery state"  lockup. Google has lots of eople with it but no solid solution, ideas?
<CleanLaundry> ectospasm, thank you though :P
<ectospasm> CleanLaundry: no problem
<tiede> @sagani and then try again
<indus> solorvox: hmm i think its about trial and error until you get it to work,but make sure you have the game point to the correct libsdl driver
<ectospasm> CleanLaundry: sometimes all it takes is another set of eyes.
<CleanLaundry> ectospasm, yes, that definitely is true
<sagani> no process killed..
<sagani> dgeary2: i will try ur method..
<ectospasm> CleanLaundry: woohoo!  you said "definitely" and not "definately!"
<CleanLaundry> ectospasm, lol ?
<ectospasm> CleanLaundry: sorry
 * ectospasm is part of the Grammar SS
<CleanLaundry> ectospasm, :) its ok
<CleanLaundry> haha
<tiede> @sagani, then do as dgeary2 suggested and remove /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<CleanLaundry> now i get it
<CleanLaundry> ectospasm, I was state spelling b champion
<CleanLaundry> ectospasm, no, just kidding :P
<ectospasm> CleanLaundry: If I knew I needed to study for that, I would have been too
<ectospasm> I failed on the word,"zealous..."
<CleanLaundry> s
<ectospasm> I didn't know what it meant, and I didn't ask.
<ectospasm> ...had I asked, I would have stayed alive for a round.
<ectospasm> I didn't learn that studying was necessary until I nearly dropped out of college and then I changed universities.
<obf213> i discovered two finger scroll by accident a week ago or so. are there any other cool multitouch gestures?
<S34l-Clvbb3r> obf213, i hear the ladies love that
<S34l-Clvbb3r> :p
<tiede> well, there tap, sidescroll, horizscroll/vert 2 finger, three-finger-right-click,
<obf213> tiede, how do i activate those?
<sparr> obf213: two finger is not really multitouch
<obf213> i have synaptic touchpad, it didn't have two finger scroll until i upgraded
<obf213> sparr, oh I c.
<phantomcircuit> sparr, how is that not multitouch?
<tiede> @obf213 they should all be activated by default....
<tiede> @obf213 try to "right-click" by tapping three fingers at once on the pad...
<CleanLaundry> ectospasm, sorry, everytime it finishes reconfiguring the config file I completely lose my internet connection
<obf213> tiede, le cool, it works
<Jerusalem420_> quick question. how can i string together several mpg files from the command line? i want foo.mpg foo2.mpg and foo3.mpg to be bar.mpg with all three in sequence.
<phantomcircuit> lol apparently my fingers are too large for that
<tiede> @obf213 now go drool :D
<ectospasm> CleanLaundry: ah
<ectospasm> CleanLaundry: check your routes
<thyri> i downloaded my nvidia geforce driver...but how to enable/configure the xserver file setting?
<ectospasm> CleanLaundry: vmnet* likes to add its own default route
<CleanLaundry> ectospasm, I know, I have to reconfigure that as well
<thyri> i don c in propritary driver anything
<phantomcircuit> thyri, "system->admin->hardware drivers"
<CleanLaundry> ectospasm, but I get an error when I try to run vmware in the command line
<ectospasm> CleanLaundry: just stop vmware, use dhclient (or whatever), get everything working again, then start vmware again
<CleanLaundry> ectospasm, what was that command again, sorry. Oh ya, havent used dhclient for a while, forgot about that command, ever since my wireless card has been supported, no more hacked drivers! :)
<Jerusalem420_> anyone? collating mpgs?
<tiede> so.... sis... blue fuzz.... anyone?
<tiede> (i am not holding my breath)
<ectospasm> CleanLaundry: /etc/init.d/vmware stop
<CleanLaundry> ectospasm, thanks
<ectospasm> tiede: perhaps ask in the #SiS channel <snickers>
<tiede> there's hardly anyboby ever in there... but i'll try, ectospasm
<sparr> phantomcircuit: the difference becomes evident when you try to distinguish 2 and 3 finger events where the fingers align on the axes
<tiede> @ectospasm #sis--> idlers 2 :(
<ectospasm> tiede: what dos /topic#sis say?
<phantomcircuit> sparr, so one is an easier problem to solve, it's clearly still multiple touches
<tiede> nothing at all, ectospasm
<tiede> @ectospasm, maybe #sis is not the right channel...
<ectospasm> tiede: so maybe it's not for the SiS chipsets.
<ectospasm> yep
<ectospasm> tiede: did you try #xorg?
<tiede> @ectopasm... 51 idlers... at least there are idlers there... :(
<CleanLaundry> ectospasm, ok, I am lost, is there a .deb for vmware somewhere?
<ectospasm> CleanLaundry: don't know.  Don't think so, unless someone's made one from the tarball
<ectospasm> ...and even if they did, they probably wouldn't have a right to distribute it.
<CartoonCat> ok, hows, What serivce monitors the battery ?
<CleanLaundry> ectospasm, I see. how can I stop vmware from bridging my net connection?
<CleanLaundry> ectospasm, I believe thats what I configured, or to not even set it up at all right now
<ectospasm> CleanLaundry: turn off network bridging, in the web GUI
<CleanLaundry> thats at http://12.0.0.1:8333?
<ectospasm> Well, if you tear down the bridge, the guest OSes won't have a connection
<owen1> when i add audio file to a video in kino the audio is too fast. any ideas?
<kekegg_>  #mer
<ectospasm> CleanLaundry: 8333 or 8222, I forget which
<ectospasm> I think it's 8333
<CleanLaundry> ectospasm, not worried about having a connection atm, just trying to get vmware server running
<ectospasm> CleanLaundry: you must be doing a lot wrong, since the bridgingin "just works" for me
<CleanLaundry> ectospasm, ya alot is not going so good right now
<ectospasm> CleanLaundry: I chose defaults for practically everything
<gum76> even your video card, ecto?
<CleanLaundry> ectospasm, I mean, typing vmware in the terminal I get this @@PRODUCT_NAME@@ is installed, but it has not been (correctly) configured
<CleanLaundry> for the running kernel. To (re-)configure it, invoke the
<CleanLaundry> following command: /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl.
<CleanLaundry> gar, sorry
<FloodBot2> CleanLaundry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CleanLaundry> for the multiple psts
<ectospasm> gum76: we're talking about VMWare Server
<gum76> oh okay, ecto, sorry, confusion
<flakeparadigm> hello
<ectospasm> gum76: but to answer your question, the only thing non-default I do about my video card is install the restricted drivers
<cbcbilling> hello all
<ectospasm> ...everything else "just works"
<gum76> anyone, i have intell graphics on the motherboard will 9.04 ubuntu run Compiz (which i know nothing about aside from a demo i saw at LUG)
<gum76> intel
<cbcbilling> is there anyone who can help me how to disable my excess tty's
<cbcbilling> help please
<ectospasm> gum76: which specific intel graphics?
<flakeparadigm> I am trying to find a way to control programs from the terminal. Does anyone know of any?
<ectospasm> cbcbilling: "excess ttys?"  What do you mean?  Define "excess?"
<gum76> ecto, can't say
<kevin__> gum76: i have integrate gfx but dont use compiz, however have in the past..
<tiede> @gum76 it depends on which chipset it is, whether it even has proper 3D capabilities, and lastly, if it is able to work in ubuntu/linux (through or by bypassing the whitelist)...
<gum76> ok, honestly i thin, Kevin, i would prefer Fluxbox
<ectospasm> gum76: if it's new enough there shouldn't be a problem
<cbcbilling> is there anyone who can help me how to disable my excess tty's cause i saw a thread from a certain forum but it works only for gutsy
<adante> hi, how do i mount an ntfs drive now? i try mount -t ntfs /dev/sdc1 /path/to/mount and it says "fuse: mount failed: Invalid argument"
<kevin__> gum76:  its up to you, i just use compiz for wobbly windows
<ectospasm> cbcbilling: what do you want to do that for?  What do you mean by "excess ttys?"
<kevin__> adante: did you sudo your mount
<adante> kevin__: yes
<gum76> ok, thanks for the invo ectospasm and kevin :) see you guys around :)
<kevin__> adante: what does your /etc/fstab report
<gum76> info
<adante> kevin__: nothing
<kevin__> ??
<adante> kevin__: it has no entry for /dev/sdc1 i mean
<cbcbilling> [ectospasm] the thing is there are 6 tty by default on ubuntu
<kevin__> adante: are you going to make an entry in fstab for automoutn?
<cbcbilling> [ectospasm] that 6 tty eats alot of memmory
<cbcbilling> [ectospasm] that 6 tty eats alot of memmory
<adante> kevin__: no i just want to mount it now once off to get something off it urgently
<ectospasm> cbcbilling: are you smoking something?
<kevin__> ok,
<cbcbilling> [ectospasm] so i want to disable it
<ectospasm> I've got 69 ttys
<gum76> doesn't take any memory
<ectospasm> cbcbilling: what does the output of "ls -l /dev/tty* | wc -l" say?
<gum76> unless you're running something on it
<kevin__> adante: you paste that mount again?
<cbcbilling> [ectospasm] my ram is only 256mb
<ectospasm> cbcbilling: disabling ttys won't help
<adante> kevin__: sure, hangon
<kevin__> adante: what does you fdisk -l read
<cbcbilling> [ectospasm] really
<cbcbilling> [ectospasm] i thought it would help cause that from a forum that i googled
<ectospasm> ttys are console devices that don't take any RAM, like gum76 said, unless you're logged into them.  I mean, you might be able to free like 15KB RAM
<adante> kevin__: http://pastebin.com/m4bd7cf9b
<kevin__> cbcbilling: you should try xfce its design for low rams
<ectospasm> Not worth the trouble disabling them.
<flakeparadigm> Does anyone know how to control GUI programs from the terminal?
<ectospasm> cbcbilling: doesn't make any sense.
<adante> kevin__: i updated the pastebin post to provide fdisk -l output
<kevin__> kk
<cbcbilling> [ectospasm] oic, thank you so much for the info
<cbcbilling> [ectospasm] oic, thank you so much for the info
<hippo> Hello, does anyone know moblin? I want to use moblin's desktop which is based on clutter and metacity, how can I do that?
<cbcbilling> [ectospasm] oic, thank you so much for the info
<FloodBot2> cbcbilling: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ectospasm> cbcbilling: what WM/DE are you using?
<hippo> Though, there is a project called netbook-launcher, the UI is different.
<cbcbilling> [ectospasm] gnome
<cbcbilling> [ectospasm] i would like to switch to xfce
<ectospasm> cbcbilling: maybe try something more lightweight, like xfce or fluxbox or fvwm
<cbcbilling> [ectospasm] :)
<ectospasm> cbcbilling: so, "aptitude -y install xubuntu-desktop" done
<cbcbilling> [ectospasm] i would like to but i dont have the skills to do it
<cbcbilling> [ectospasm] thanks dude
<kevin__> cbcbilling: simply sudo apt-get install xfce-desktop
<kevin__> i think thats the command..
<cbcbilling> [ectospasm] ill try that one
<cbcbilling> [ectospasm] do i need to put sudo
<ectospasm> cbcbilling: unless you're logged in as root, yes
<cbcbilling> oh thanks guys
<ectospasm> kevin__: it's xubuntu-desktop
<CartoonCat> so does no one have any idea what cuases the lockups at "checking battery status" ? ive tried with acpi turned off, no luck
<FrozenFire> Gah. For some reason I can't get xsel to replace my current selection
<FrozenFire> The command I'm using is: xsel -o|sha256sum|cut -b -64|xsel -i
<cbcbilling> guys after that thing would my files wont be deleted???
<ectospasm> cbcbilling: no
<cbcbilling> after doing the installation of xfce?
<cbcbilling> thank yah
<cbcbilling> it really scares me alot
<cbcbilling> trully newbie on linux
<Squarc> Hey all, I have recently copied my complete installation from a single disk to a raid partition (the single disk was sometimes failing to respond and linux was thus laggin verry much)... I did instal dmraid etc, but everytime I boot now I get the loading screen with bouncing dash, after a while I get dropped into a initramfs shell, in which I have to execute these two commands: "dmraid -ay" and "exit" (duh).... after that it boots on, as exp
<Squarc> (srry for the huge message)
<tiede> @cbcbilling no. it will only *add* xfce to what you had before
<Squarc> how to get "dmraid -ay" executed so I wont have to run it myself in that initramfs shell ?
<myself> i am myself
<cbcbilling> how much space would it takes on my hard drive
<bucky> Squarc: there's a resume option somewhere out of the initrd
<Squarc> bucky: well yes, but wasnt it true I could paste the command in some kind of rc# file ?
<FrozenFire> Weird issue. xsel doesn't seem to be able to modify my selection. It cannot replace or delete it, but it can clear the selection (unselect it)
<bucky> Squarc: it's in a blog somewhere.. looking for it now
<rock> i can't delete folder from trash does any other method to delete it please help me
<dadrock> I tried to install elgee in Ubuntu during its setup its apache is prompting an error could not find file on server but the file is available on the server i gave the permissions also to folder and file but still the same error . what to do ?
<indus> rock:restart pc
<rock> i try restrat but it could not delete
<cmannn> Helppppp
<indus> rock:it seems a permissiosn issue do u get any error messages
<cmannn> can some one help me get my icon back\
<bucky> Squarc: does this describe it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dmraid/+bug/247027
<cmannn> anyone whant to help me?
<Squarc> bucky: yes thanks
<indus> cmannn: yes
<ectospasm> cmannn: what do you mean,"get your icon back?"
<cmannn> thank
<james7> hell does anyone already try ubuntu 9.10 beta?
<cmannn> i accadently deleted the internet contion icon
<indus> cmannn: whats your problem
<ectospasm> james7: try #ubuntu+1
<james7> what is that
<indus> cmannn: internet connection icon whcich one is that and how did you delete it
<ectospasm> james7: the channel for the next version of Ubuntu
<sagaci> is there any way to take away the top part of the window, where it has the icon, name of the program, etcetra?
<cmannn> the one that shows if you have a conection near the wear the time is
<owh> sagaci: In which programme?
<dadrock> I tried to install elgee in Ubuntu during its setup its apache is prompting an error could not find file on server but the file is available on the server i gave the permissions also to folder and file but still the same error . what to do ?
<dadrock> help me out please !!
<dadrock> :(
<ectospasm> sagaci: some programs allow you to disable window decorations
<cbcbilling> guys after installing xfce do i need to reboot my machine
<indus> cmannn: aah that
<indus> cmannn: type nm-applet in command line
<ectospasm> cbcbilling: probably log out, and choose xfce from your WM/DE chooser
<cmannn> ok
<ectospasm> then log back in
<indus> cmannn: terminal i mean
<sagaci> owh: in all programs
<owh> cbcbilling: It is *generally* not required to reboot linux unless you've updated the kernel.
<owh> sagaci: No.
<ectospasm> owh: sometimes it's more expedient to
<indus> cmannn: better than that,just logout and login
<owh> sagaci: You can remove the window manager and not have any windows, which would achieve what you describe, but interacting with it would be a challenge.
<cmannn> i tried tat and both of thoes dont work
<owh> sagaci: I do not recommend that.
<owh> cmannn: You might need to change the startup session. When you logout, the menu on the bottom left has all manner of session options.
<cmannn> ok ill try that
<baday> j
<baday> #dumai
<owh> baday: Yes?
<sagaci> owh: yeah i see, i just wanted to salvage more vertical space
<owh> sagaci: Some themes have smaller title bars. You can also fiddle with the font.
<ActionParsnip> sagaci: are you on about in firefox?
<james7> why ubuntu is releasing a lot of new versions as never before.. they just release 9.04! now they have a new beat wow
<james7> maybe cause the kernel is evolving very fast?
<owh> james7: The ubuntu release schedule has not changed. Once every six months.
<sagaci> owh: ah ok yeah, it's already set to 8pt
<baday> #indonesia
<baday> #dumai
<sagaci> ActionParsnip: yes, in firefox
<baday> #join
<owh> baday: Try: /join #dumai
<james7> owh: is 9.04 that old?.. i think its about 3 months isnt
<owh> james7: It came out in April of 2009.
<ActionParsnip> sagaci: use the liquifox theme and tiny menu
<owh> james7: The next one is due in October.
<ActionParsnip> sagaci: makes things all on a single very thin row
<owh> s/due/scheduled for release/
<sagaci> james7: ubuntu main releases are every 6 months, these alpha and beta releases are moreso for testing purposes and developers only
<owh> ActionParsnip: In Firefox you can just hit F11.
<ActionParsnip> sagaci: you have to rearrange stuff once you have those 2 installed but its real small but usable
<bucky> Kosmic Kola is in it's second trimester
<ActionParsnip> owh: true, same in all the popular browsers
<owh> james7: If you want a stable machine, then only install the LTS releases, 6.06 came out in June of 2006, 8.04 came out in April 2008.
<owh> ActionParsnip: Less work, pressing F11 vs. installing stuff :)
<om26er1> firefox 3.5beta stable on ubuntu or not??
<om26er1> plz tell
<g1er> does the new ubuntu have better bcm3418 support?
<g1er> 4318*
<owh> g1er: Define better.
<ActionParsnip> owh: indeed but i enjoy making stuff slimlined
<indus> owh: stable and long term support are not related
<owh> indus: Of course they are :)
<g1er> I can't manage to see open wireless connections on intrepid (very new to linux)
<james7> owh: thanks but i prefer the newer kernels... 9.04 detects my apple mighty mouse and wireless keyboard instantly.. i was very surprised.. 6.06 was not able to do that
<james7> owh: i really like the way ubuntu is growing
<bucky> firefox 3.5beta is stable in jaunty... but my old ps2 mouse wasn't, had to finally break down and buy a usb mouse
<owh> g1er: Are you using native drivers, or are you using the wrappers?
<indus> owh: LTS is for people who dont want to upgrade immediately but want to run their OS version a lot longer than other users
<g1er> native (whatever loaded with the cd), thinking the next step is windows driver + fwcutter, then wrapper?
<owh> indus: And how is that not stable?
<g1er> running intrepid
<owh> indus: From a sys-admin perspective, stuff that doesn't change is stable.
<owh> g1er: Did you find any bug-reports on LP?
<ActionParsnip> owh: this is how my firefox is: http://s270.photobucket.com/albums/jj93/andrew_woodhead666/?action=view&current=thin.jpg
<james7> owh: the reason people do this is because seems that ubuntu had not fix that bugs.. i was not able to install 9.04 "over" 8.04 successfully.. i had to install everything from scratch.. and some people are just lazy to back up and design and install everything again
<james7> i hope that 9.10 fix this..
<indus> owh:stability is affected not by using a certain version but by changing to a newer version ,certain regressions or hardware incompatibilities might make things unstable in larger installations like a college or univ
<g1er> owh: not sure what LP is. I did see a few errors when installing. also BCM43xx isn't showing in package manager
<indus> owh: so LTS in a way denotes stability of the installed work environment instead of the OS itslef
<owh> ActionParsnip: Doesn't seem worth the effort. Set icons to tiny, change the font down, no installation needed.
<owh> g1er: LP is Launchpad, the place where we track bugs.
<g1er> ah. ok thanks. will check it out
<indus> owh: but nvm :)
<owh> indus: My only point was that stability means different things for different people.
<ActionParsnip> owh: the menus still take up horizontal space so tiny menu collapses them into a single button (file, edit, view etc)
<owh> phone
<james7> indus: that could be resolved if ubuntu fix the bug of installing a new version over the older and not loosing everything or having to backup
<james7> and having*
<indus> owh: ya i agree but non LTS doesnt mean unstable at all
<james7> indus: i hope they fix that with ubuntu 9.10.. so i dont need to erase 9.04 and install everything all over again
<indus> james7: hmmm ? i installed over 8.10 and its fine
<stevr1it> help needed for thunderbird on ubuntu 9.04 with a virus that deleete all the e-mail. I have already tried to clean it with clamav but hoplessly. can you suggest anything? <I have also reinstalled thunderbird and moved the e.mails, with them the virus contines to work
<indus> james7: what went wrong with yours?
<james7> indus: is not just me.. a lot of people had the same problem..
<james7> indus: you was lucky i guess
<ActionParsnip> stevr1it: i'd delete the infected emails and restore clean ones from your backup
<ActionParsnip> stevr1it: provided it is the actual emails which are infected
<james7> indus: it just didnt work.. and everything was running kind of slow. didnt feel the same. after i install it all from scratch.. it feels very different now
<indus> james7: you need to file bugs as much as possible because this is the preferred method of upgrade and they aim to perfect it
<ircnickiuse> Has anyone removed all tooltips from ubuntu? I mean the gconf-editor > panel > global switch, but also all other tooltips (and those on the WM)
<indus> james7: i know even iam thinking of doing it from scratch and going back to hardy :)
<james7> indus: why hardy?
<jumbers> So i herd u leik Mudkipz?
<indus> james7: i simply love it
<indus> james7: hate the changes in jaunty like no notification etc
<james7> indus: yeah but im so dependent to ext4 now lol
<gstratton> Hi, I've written an upstart script which runs on boot, but there seems to be a race condition with the network. Sometimes my script runs before the network is up. Is there an event which is fired when the DHCP lease is granted?
<james7> indus: boot time is simply amazing
<james7> fast
<indus> james7: saving a few seconds a day i can most definitely live with :) its nice to have but no big deal
<indus> james7: ill just cut down my time in the loo :D
<edem1> I've installed Nvidia driver 180 from the Nvidia page and now my grahpics very slow. What is the problem?
<hiposantin> ola
<james7> indus: but you cant impress friends;)
<indus> edem1: go back to older driver
<edem1> but maybe i should install newer one
<cmannn> ok ya its not working
<indus> james7: why cant the new kernel go into hardy>?
<stevr1it> ActionParsnip, what do you mena?
<indus> edem1: no 180 doesnt bring any speed improvement in 3d games maybe compiz works better
<stevr1it> mean?
<indus> cmannn: how exavctly did you delete it?
<owh> stevr1it: You have a virus under Linux that is wiping out Thunderbird email?
<indus> james7: i love the slick usplash though
<stevr1it> i have deleted all the infected e-mail and restored, but hte virus remained
<edem1>  indus:Thanx
<stevr1it> owh, yes
<stevr1it> it si 3 months i am struggling with it
<james7> indus: yeah actually do you know the easier way to install ubuntu with the latest kernel?
<indus> stevr1it: use avast antivirus it rocks :)
<james7> i want to do that
<stevr1it> i did it,. it says thare is no virus
<ircnickiuse> stevr1it, are you sure you are on linux?
<owh> stevr1it: Uhm, are you aware that you would be one of the first people in the world to have one?
<cmannn> i ment to remove an icon next to it and for some reson it removed the wrong one
<stevr1it> yse ubuntu 9.04
<stevr1it> i have already made a lot of reports about it on the forum in italy
<indus> stevr1it: then maybe its a false alarm.Have you tried avast?
<owh> stevr1it: How do you know that it's a virus?
<stevr1it> yes i have tried clamav and avast
<indus> james7: no i dont
<stevr1it> it was foudn by clamav at the beginning,
<indus> clam av sucks avast is good
<indus> i hope iam allowed to use the work *sucks*
<owh> stevr1it: Thus far all you've given us is a claim for a linux virus. I'm sceptical.
<stevr1it> everytime i open an e-mail it cojmes out to be a goggle message, if it si an attachent, i see only scriptsmts or empty e-mail
<indus> cmannn: did you right click on panel and delete the icon?
<stevr1it> i am running again clamtk but everytime on the account (googleone) i receve and e-mail it comes to be infected
<indus> stevr1it: could you maybe give us an image etc
<cmannn> ya
<owh> stevr1it: What do you mean: "Goggle message" ?
<stevr1it> yes wait  second
<indus> cmannn: what does typing nm-applet in terminal give u
<stevr1it> yes
<cmannn> an error messag
<owh> cmannn: Perhaps explaining which error message would be helpful, we're good at guessing, not that good.
<stevr1it> at the moment i am forwardin all the e-mai on another account in orther to avoid to loose e-mails
<mistergibson> anyone know of a program to download and entire website (images, links set to local)?
<cmannn> wait its a warning
<owh> mistergibson: wget
<indus> stevr1it: make sure you delete confidential date
<indus> data
<indus> cmannn: tell me the error massage
<indus> oh god i only have 2 hands :D
<indus> stevr1it: try clearing the cache in thunderbird
<FloodBot2> indus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mistergibson> owh: images too?
<stevr1it> how?
<owh> mistergibson: Yup
<mistergibson> owh: sweet! thx
<owh> indus: ROTFL
<indus> stevr1it: preferences>cache i think or somewhere in menus
<indus> damn you floodbot the second !
<owh> :)
<cmannn> it says that applet_dbus_manager_start_service(): could not aquier the networkmanagersettings sevrivs as it is alredy tanken
<indus> cmannn: ok wait 1 min
<owh> cmannn: That indicates to me that it's already running.
<kevin_> mistergibson: wget
<owh> kevin_: Yup, we covered that :)
<cmannn> ok but thier is no icon
<kevin_> owh: wget is the ultimate
<indus> cmannn: just go the sytem>admin>system monitor>processes and kill the nm aplet
<kevin_> and wput
<owh> cmannn: Give us a screenshot of your desktop.
<cmannn> 0ok
<rags> wht will be the configuration for a one time amanda backup? I just want to insert the tape, specify a bunch of files and run amdump.
 * owh wonders what a pastebin for images is :)
<cmannn> let me try the first on
<rags> wht changes to amanda.conf ? I should chage the values of dump cycle and tapecycles to 1?
<indus> cmannn: but frankly that icon is useless and i never needed it,it doesnt even blink
<owh> rags: I suggest you ask that in #ubuntu-server.
<leogazio> hi, is this fstab line correct?
<leogazio> sshfs#root@10.0.1.2:/ /media/raiz_server-1 fuse defaults,user,auto 0 0
<owh> leogazio: What happens if you try to mount it?
<leogazio> when I try to mount on shell it works, but on boot not
<cmannn> i use alot of networks and it makes it easyer for me to switch between them
<indus> owh: imagebin.org
<leogazio> doesn't mount on boot at all
<indus> !imagebin
<ubottu> Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add and link it from the channel.
<indus> :) thanks ubottu
<owh> leogazio: Are you manually typing in the mount command, or are you referring to it by name to let fstab take care of it?
<FAJ> Hi I need some help:  how can i get my wifi to switch modules from ath9k to ndiswrapper?
<indus> cmannn: so did u kill the process?
<cmannn> ya now what do i do
<indus> !imagebin > owh
<ubottu> owh, please see my private message
<kevin_> FAJ: i believe you have to blacklist your ath9k..
<leogazio> ya
<FAJ> kevin_: how do you do that?  i think i already did that, but it's still not working...
<owh> indus: Yes, I got it the first time - I had sent cmannn off to get a screenshot and wondered idly where they'd put it up :)
<indus> cmannn: now press alt-f2 and type nm-applet
<leogazio> I want fstab doing that
<leogazio> on boot
<indus> kevin_: /etc/modules/blacklist.conf
<owh> leogazio: So, if you do mount -a, does it mount?
<kevin_> FAJ: sudo nano /etc/modules/blacklist
<indus> ok
<stevr1it> where can  i put an imagine
<owh> indus: The network manager works for cmann :)
<indus> grrr i have net issues
<owh> stevr1it: imagebin
<FAJ> kevin_:  it says there is no /etc/modules
<kevin_> indus: thats no good lol.. fix im
<FAJ> kevin_:  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<FAJ> ?
<owh> !imagebin > stevr1it
<ubottu> stevr1it, please see my private message
<reset_button> Hello all, question: My Ubuntu 8.04 install gets a MAC address at boot time, but it's wrong.  I grep'ed /etc and couldn't find the wrong MAC address.  It's not in /etc/udev/rules.d/ either.  Any ideas where it's coming from?
<indus> !imagebin > stevr1it
<leogazio> I mount using sshfs like; sshfs root@ip /mount/point .........
<FAJ> kevin_:  blacklist.conf?
<indus> owh: it does ? where i didnt see him say it
<kevin_> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<owh> reset_button: Gimmie a mo.
<reset_button> owh: sure
<indus> kevin_: ah sorry jaunty has a new path name
<indus> kevin_: wait 1 sec
<kevin_> indus: ye lol, i thot it was in /int or something but ye /etc
<kevin_> FAJ: yes blacklist.conf
<pawan> hi
<owh> reset_button: It's coming from the udev rules.
<FAJ> kevin_:  kk thanks... when i do that though, and then run sudo ndiswrapper -m and then -l it says that ath9k is still running it?
<kevin_> FAJ: logout / login for that blacklist to take effect
<indus> FAJ: restart machine always
<pawan> getting parse error at line one in dpkg
<kevin_> FAJ: yes might as well restart
<FAJ> kevin kk brb
<FAJ> haha wouldn't hurt eh?
<quizme> in grub, how do i find out where my windows installation is?  hd0,0 ?  or etc ?
<kevin_> ye
<kevin_> lol..
<owh> indus: He clicked on the networkmanager, fiddled and his network went away :)
<reset_button> owh: I renamed 70-persistent-net.rules, and it was empty anyway
<kevin_> quizme: find
<quizme> kevin_: just type find ?
<indus> owh: did he leave the channel?
<kevin_> quizme: fdisk -l will show you your partitions
<owh> indus: Yup
<kevin_> quizme: once your in grub console yes find
<indus> owh: he pm u maybe
<owh> indus: We'll see :)
<kevin_> quizme: so, terminal, then type sudo grub, then find /boot/grub/stage1
<indus> owh: so problem is solved for him?
<quizme> kevin_ error 15 file not found
<owh> indus: He's not here anymore, so I don't know.
<kevin_> that will show you what partiton your linux boot is mounted on..
<indus> kkkkkk
<quizme> kevin_: hd0,0 is where my linux is
<kevin_> quizme:  aite do a sudo fdisk -l
<owh> reset_button: I don't know if that will fix it. The only reason I know is because it used to cause problems with a virtual machine builder.
<ggg> is there any command to log out?
<indus> sudo grub, find /boot/grub/stage1, root(hdX,Y) ,setup(hdX)
<indus> :)
<lstarnes> ggg: exit?
<reset_button> owh: I am indeed in a VM.  I tried everything I could find on google that they said about the udev rules, but nothing worked.
<kevin_> indus: you caught the wrong part of a convo my friend lol..
<quizme> kevin_: /dev/sda2   *       31888      106532   599585962+   7  HPFS/NTFS  <--- that's where my windows is,  so how does that translate into (hdX, Y) in grub ?
<owh> indus: It's like ssh-ing into a remote workstation and killing the network-manager, works really well. Just kills the ssh connection quicker than oh-no.
<kevin_> indus: hd0,1
<pawan> cant upgrade
<owh> reset_button: Ah, lemmie see if I can find actual information then.
<kevin_> quizme: (hd0,1)
<ggg> lstarnes, no
<indus> hmm? :)
<quizme> kevin_: thanks, but how did you figure that out ?
<reset_button> owh: OK, thanks.  Meanwhile I'm trying to apt-get upgrade udev...
<kevin_> sda = 0
<indus> kk
<tsimpson> !nickspam > TannerS
<ubottu> TannerS, please see my private message
<reset_button> owh: actuall nevermind - no network :)
<kevin_> and the 2 is a 1 because 0 = 1st partiton so 2nd partiton = xD
<indus> ok who needs grub help here really?
<ggg> is there any command to log out from gnome like "killall gnome-session" in fedora?
<quizme> kevin_ okay cool thanks
<TannerS> o sorry guys
<kevin_> quizme: may i ask why you need grub for that??
<TannerS> we was having nick war in anotehr channel
<owh> reset_button: http://communities.vmware.com/thread/198298
<kevin_> quizme: are you mounting your windows partition by chance?
<TannerS> i frogot it effects all channels
<tsimpson> ggg: this is Ubuntu support, fedora help is in #fedora
<pawan> hello
<quizme> kevin_: i just installed windows, and it wiped out my bootmanager
<indus> pawan: what is the issue
<pawan> cant upgrade
<quizme> kevin_: then i did a grub recovery according to the ubuntu recovery how-to, but windows is not showing up
<ggg> tsimpson, ok this is ubuntu, any command to log out from ubuntu desktop??
<indus> quizme: hmm
<kevin_> ahh so your editing you menu.lst?
<quizme> kevin_ yes
<kevin_> right on, good luck lol.
<quizme> kevin_ thanks.  just following the recipe :)
<kevin_> if you need some help just shout f'sho
<ggg> is there any command to log out from ubuntu desktop ??is it possible??
<quizme> kevin_ thanks!
<turnschuh> i have installed windows and after that i am not able to read my lvm, it seems like its totaly blowing away ??
<indus> brb smoke
<jezi22_> what is a good anti virus??
<kevin_> quizme: ye windows rapes mbr lol..
<jezi22_> i need to scan my Flash Drives because they are being inserted on windows machines..
<reset_button> owh: my "/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules" file is empty.  I am trying to change the "persistent-net-generator.rules" file but the syntax is different than shown there...
<pawan> some parse error at line one in dpkg
<pawan> read only file system
<quizme> kevin_: how does that look? http://pastie.org/512198
<cmannn> ok im back
<morfic> can someone suggest a way to rip cds to flac where the resulting rip is free of pops?
<kevin_> wow you have a ton of GB grats, ye its good.
<quizme> kevin_: ok thanks a lot.  rebooting.....
<quizme> wish me luck
<baday_> #dumai
<kevin_> good luck lol, i hope it works
<ggg> is there any command to set a service in boot time??
<cmannn> is the guy that was helpin me still here
<reset_button> owh: any idea where udev gets the old MAC address from?
<kevin_> indus: you think it will matter if he has a bootflag on his windows partition still?
<klem> hi
<kevin_> indus: i think grub is pretty good at figuring flags out.
<kevin_> indus: in theory his boot flag should be on his /boo
<kevin_> t
<quizme> kevin_: I'm in windows now thanks to you!
<jimlovell777> Can I repair or install a linux kernel image from a live cd to a hard drive install?
<kevin_> quizme: ah rite on i guess it really doesnt mater that u have a bootflag set on windows partition instead of the /boot
<quizme> kevin_ hopefully that last statement doesn't get me kicked from the channel lol
<kevin_> quizme: lmao ye for shure
<quizme> kevin_ ya i was wondering about that * boot flag
<kevin_> quizme: i guess grub is talented at figureing out boot flags
<kevin_> quizme: if you want to fix the bootflag you dont have to u can just sudo fdisk /dev/sda then use command a
<kevin_> quizme: but doesnt really matter its just a *
<kevin_> If its working i would just leave it alone tbh
<quizme> kevin_ yah, if it ain't broke don't fix it
<kevin_> wat i do recomend tho is sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst-backup lol
<quizme> kevin_ i already did that. thanks again.  gotta get back to work. ttyl
<kevin_> peace
<sbach89> I just installed ubuntu 9.04 on my computer and I cannot get online. It's not detecting my chipset
<sbach89> The chipset is an nvidia mcp78
<sbach89> I've tried getting drivers from nvidia but there is nothing on there site for linx
<cmannn> well ten bye guys talk to you guy some other time
<gharz> guys, i've installed xubuntu... how come it doesn't automatically mount my ntfs and my ubuntu parititions?
<lera_zed> hello, folks. is it possible to get phpldapadmin with multiple databases on single ldap server ?
<indus> back
<indus> who needs indus :P
<indus> kevin_: whats a boot flag really
<perbl> indus: what can you be used for?
<kevin_> indus: lol, you dont know or you askin?
<sharetel> i installed Ubuntu 8.04. ipaddress is 192.168.0.15. It can ping the gateway but there is no internet.
<indus> heh
<kevin_> indus: it tells grub what partition /boot is located on
<kevin_> sharetel: have you checked to see if the power is on.
<indus> kevin_: you mean find /boot/grub/stage1
<kevin_> indus: but its good at figuring out bootflags
<sharetel> power? of?
<kevin_> well ye
<indus> kk
<dingleberry> iv got Intel Extreme2 Graphics is there any way i can make youtube videos and what not run better with it?
<kevin_> sharetel: the modems lol
<sharetel> yes, alls working.... its on our intranet
<indus> dingleberry: youtube giving you problems?
<kevin_> sharetel: what is the output of your ifconfig and iwconfig
<sharetel> but this machine 192.168.0.15 on Ubuntu isnt although it pings the gateway
<dingleberry> indus, well everything is a little slow with this graphics card , but youtube in fullscreen expecially
<indus> dingleberry: i hear its a flash problem with full screen , i have nvidia 7600 gt and its all choppy
<kevin_> sharetel: sounds messed up, can you pastie the outputs of ifconfig and iwconfig? is it wired??
<sharetel> ifconfig gives the normal output and iwconfig says no wireless extensions
<sharetel> yes wired
<dingleberry> indus, with my old gforce 5200 it was fine
<dingleberry> but it fried
<xinita^> glad to see ppl here :p
<indus> dingleberry: cool maybe put some sauce on it and eat it then yumm :P
<sharetel> am currently on a different machine and walking upto the Ubuntu .... how can I paste the output?
<kevin_> indus: some cheesewhiss
<kevin_> www.pastie.org
<kevin_> !pastie
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastie
<indus> dingleberry: but to be honest, even iam looking for flash help, i miss flash 9 a lot
<sbach89> Hey, I just got ubuntu 9.04 installed on my system and its not detecting my network card at all. It's an onboard nvidia card. The chipset is geforce 8200 and there are no drivers for it on nvidias website for linux. Anyone have any ideas?
<derive> dingleberry: did you try disabling hardware acceleration
<sharetel> thats fine Kevin, but how do I paste the output from Ubuntu machine that doesnt have the internet working?
<thyri> is ther any irc channel for electrical engineering
<indus> derive: hmm that works ? u mean right click on the flash video and options right?
<kevin_> hrmm.. you got me stumped lol..
<xinita^> ok guys i have a problem with my wifi card on a compaq v3000 series, i've tried *almost* everything, anyone up to help me? please :D
<derive> yes
<kevin_> sharetel: k is it wirelss internet?
<derive> indus: it solved similar problem for me
<dingleberry> did not help derive and it takes like 5 minutes to exit full screen
<sharetel> not wireless, its normal wired
<dingleberry> i must be using a crappy driver or something
<thyri>  sbach89...means can u connect to net?
<kevin_> sharetel: okay, now that is really strange, so your on the network and no net
<thyri> on ubuntu
<sharetel> indeed. the firefox gives the normal error which one sees when no network
<kevin_> sharetel: i would go for a sudo ifconfig eth0 or eth1 down
<indus> sbach89: no need of any drivers for nvidia
<KenSentMe> Hi, i did an apt-get upgrade on my server through ssh. I went afk for a while and now my ssh session is closed. However upgrade hasnt finished and showed a screen i need to 'ok'. Is it possible to continue with the running upgrade process or should i kill it and start over?
<kevin_> then sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<kevin_> you do that yet?
<TannerS> whats a good app that can pretty mcuh convert any type of vidoe format and choose the codecs to use to any otehr format?
<sharetel> ok lemme try it
<kevin_> then sudo dhclient eth0
<indus> sbach89: do you mean wireless?
<kevin_> after the up
<sbach89> It doesn't obtain an ip from my dhcp server and says its disconnected
<sbach89> Its wired
<xinita^> anyone willing to help me fix my wifi problem? please :P
<kevin_> xinita^: wifi problems in the other room..
<kevin_> xDD
<ggg> after sudo apt-get update result :        W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 2EBC26B60C5A2783 Medibuntu Packaging Team <admin@lists.medibuntu.org>
<ggg> W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<ggg> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-updates/Release
<ggg> W: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<FloodBot2> ggg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ggg> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<indus> xinita^: what is the issue
<thyri> u nned to setup ur dsl account sbach89
<xinita^> uh oh what room? O_o
<ggg> FloodBot1, ok
<kevin_> xinita^: lol, this room i joke i joke. i kid!! it was only a joke,
<xinita^> indus: well the problem is... it doesn't work :p
<kevin_> xinita^: wireless problems just suck
<sbach89> it connects to a router that is connected to my cable modem, there is no need for a login
<xinita^> exactly :P
<xinita^> it pretty much sucks
<indus> xinita^: whats your wireless card
<xinita^> and it is a pain in the ass :P
<kevin_> xinita^: what hapens with iwconfig
<xinita^> a broadcom :o
<xinita^> well it detects the card
<kevin_> indus: tell her to dhclient
<FloodBot2> xinita^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kevin_> sharetel: any luck of internet?
<sharetel> no luck Kevin
<ggg> after ap-get update got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/196124/ how to solve this?
<indus> sbach89: your network card is fine,you need to set up ur internt correctly
<xinita^> and i have tried using ndiswrapper (or however it is spelled) but i still can't connect to my router
<indus> xinita^: u using 9.04? if yes , did u try system>admin>hardware drivers?
<kevin_> sharetel: okay, wat did the dhclient eth0 do
<xinita^> yeah, didn't work
<kevin_> sharetel: is it eth1?? the device?
<indus> xinita^: no needof all that crud, 9.04 makes it easy for you
<ggg> FloodBot2, ok
<sbach89> its setup for dhcp and ive even set it up staticly and still didn't work
<indus> xinita^: does it say using the broadcom STA driver?
<xinita^> i know it worked perfectly fine on my acer, but the compaq still doesn't want to work properly :/ i don't know if it's my router tho...
<jimlovell777> can anyone tell me the current jaunty kernel version?
<Guest30848> Im having trouble updating to ubuntu 9.04 via CD, i get the errors 'Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ - Release i386 (20090420.1)]/pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules/linux-restricted-modules-common_2.6.28-11.15_all.deb Hash Sum mismatch
<Guest30848> Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ - Release i386 (20090420.1)]/pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28-11-generic_2.6.28-11.15_i386.deb Hash Sum mismatch'
<xinita^> it does indus but it won't connect to my router and i don't know why :/
<sbach89> it just says that my cable is disconnected which its not cause i booted into windows, which i am now, and my connection is fine
<sharetel> eth 0
<indus> xinita^: mm
<kevin_> sharetel: okay, so the sudo ifconfig eth0 down then dhclient eth0 did nada correct?
<xinita^> indus: mm indeed :p
<indus> xinita^: neither do i sorry about this
<sbach89> its also not detecting my video card which is nvidia geforce 8200
<kevin_> sharetel: forgot the up
<indus> xinita^: what type of router
<xinita^> indus: a linksys :p
<ggg> after ap-get update got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/196124/  is there any way to solve this?
<kevin_> indus: you have any advice for sharetel
<xinita^> indus: which i am currently connected to on this laptop :p
<indus> Guest30848: how exactly are you trying to upgrade?
<Guest30848> indus: when you put the alt cd in it comes up with the option to upgrade
<kevin_> indus: her eth0 is on the network, wired, but no net, she just did a ifconfig down then up, then dhclient eth0  and nothing..
<indus> xinita^: hmm so if you have internet , then whats the issue? u on wired now?
<sharetel> Kevin, still no luck
<indus> kevin_: iam really bad at network troubleshooting
<kevin_> sharetel: wat r the results for lspci | grep ethernet
<xinita^> indus: wifi perfectly works on my two acer laptops but not on my compaq :/
<indus> kevin_: i mean how isshe on irc then?
<kevin_> indus: another comp/lap
<sharetel> no result.....goes back to the prompt
<indus> xinita^: hmm i had a compaq in office and they work
<indus> xinita^: compaq with intel wireless?
<kevin_> sharetel: make sure Ethernet is capital
<kevin_> sorry
<kraut> moin
<indus> xinita^: ok let me get this correct>> you are now connected by wire and not wireless?
<indus> Guest30848: is the apt repo set to upgrade from cd?
<indus> Guest30848: are you trying to install 9.04 ?
<xinita^> indus: wireless on this laptop :P wired on the other one, i'm sorry if i sound confusing, english is not my native language :p
<sharetel> 00:0:2 ethernet controller Realtek
<xinita^> indus: and the *other* one is the one with problems :(
<kevin_> okay.. thats your first problem Realtek is known for shitty when paired with linux
<indus> xinita^: neither is it my native language :)
<indus> xinita^: aaaahhhhhhh
<sharetel> its an onboard device
<indus> xinita^: are you sure it has a broadcom? cos some compaq have intel wireless compaq c700 i think
<Kort> hey
<sharetel> but Fedora works fine..... i had trouble installing the printer hence I thought of getting Ubuntu
<kevin_> sharetel: yes i understand that, im finding a solution, im guessing it has something to do with not assiging dhcp correctily
<xinita^> indus: completely sure the first thing i did was to lspci it :P
<indus> ok lunch time , ill be back in an hour ,food is good for the brain :D
<indus> xinita^: exact broadcom number?
<kevin_> can you output ifconfig -a
<indus> can i go for lunch ?
<indus> bye for now
<dingleberry> how do i set up my graphics card and set up xorg.conf with this card 82865G right now my xorg.conf is blank
<Guest30848> indus: yes, 9.04, and im checking repo now
<indus> ok
<xinita^> indus: BCM4312 802.11 b/g
<xinita^> lol cya indus
<sharetel> its not dhcp Kevin, we have static ips
<indus> xinita^: have you restarted the laptop after trying all the hacks
<indus> xinita^: works like a charm.
<indus> xinita^: in that laptop,u say that in hardware drivers it says broadcom STA driver in use??
<xinita^> indus: restart, turning it off and on and etc :/ still not working
<xinita^> indus: indeed, in use :/
<kevin_> sharetel: can you run iwspy
<indus> xinita^: ok can u paste ur etc modules blacklist file
<Guest30848> indus: just added the cd, strying upgrade now
<kevin_> sharetel: nvm about that,
<xinita^> indus: sure gimme a sec ;)
<indus> Guest30848: ok
<kevin_> sharetel: sudo nano /etc/wicd/manager-settings.conf
<kevin_> i think thats the directory,
<kevin_> make sure the eth0 is set
<kevin_> correct
<indus> Guest30848: are you trying to upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04?
<chiques> When I reboot Jaunty 9.04 I get a prompt titled "Unlock Keyring" and I have to enter my password to have my wireless connect. Is there a way to override this and have it auto connect every time I reboot?
<Guest30848> indus: yes
<indus> Guest30848: ok
<bo7amny> hi , is there a terminal command that give me how much jpg files in specifec folder , and the output would be a number like "22" ?
<kevin_> sharetel: i dono if your goign to find that directory because it may have changed in jaunty
<kevin_> sharetel: 2 secs
<indus> Guest30848: i think this method is for upgrading packages and not the system itself
<xinita^> indus: ok i kind of forgot where the blacklist file is, mind giving me a hand? *wink wink* :p
<indus> xinita^: even i dont remember now lol
<chiques> When I reboot Jaunty 9.04 I get a prompt titled "Unlock Keyring" and I have to enter my password to have my wireless connect. Is there a way to override this and have it auto connect every time I reboot? ...nevermind. I found http://www.ubuntued.com/?p=15
<indus> xinita^: /etc/modules/blacklist.conf ?
<xinita^> indus: i guess i will have to ask google :o :p
<Mash> how can i set my dial up connection connected i already installed my modem driver and it was dialing but got problem i got no connection when the connection establish
<indus> ok i go lunch cyu soon
<indus> Guest30848: cant you use boot from cd option to boot?
<Guest30848> indus: well i chose the update thing in the task tray to try first, and right now itrs doing a 'partial' disto upgrade
<indus> Guest30848: hmm ok cool
<Guest30848> indus: would that upgrade and keep my current files?
<cattellar> chiques,  try this, go to ~/.gnome2/keyrings
<xinita^> cya indus
<kevin_> sharetel: okay well it recognizes your card as realtek but there should be a model number or something, so we know its not using the right drivers
<cattellar> chiques, and delete everything inside there, when it ask you again to set up a keyring just say ok to make an empty one
<chiques> cattellar, Maybe I typed too soon. I don't have a Administration->Keyring Manager
<chiques> Thanks cattellar I'll try that
<kevin_> sharetel: what version of linux are you runin??
<sharetel> how can i determine if the drivers are not correct? and even if they need to be updated, theres no net for Synaptic
<sharetel> Ubuntu 8.04
<kevin_> um.. i dono if 8.04 has the menu, but.. system ,, administration,, hardware drivers, or similar
<jonim8or> anyone here using the starterbar desklet?
<chiques> cattellar, I typed #~/.gnome2/keyrings but I get a "no such file or directory error" in the terminal. Am I missing something?
<kevin_> okay your goign to have to download the realtek drivers for the ethernet card, then install them on the machine
<cattellar> chiques, wait
<kevin_> i can guide you threw but you will need like a usb dongle or something
<cattellar> chiques, just go to your home folder, press control+h and search for gnome2
<kevin_> 2.6.24-17-generic or 2.6.24-16-generic
<kevin_> sharetel: is your kernel one of these?
<chiques> cattellar, OK
<xinita^> well do any of you have any idea of how to solve my problem? :D wifi not working despite of native driver and ndiswrapper (broadcom card)
<jonim8or> I can't manage to create a working starter for nautilus in the starterbar desklet. The starters for eclipse, inkscape, firefox, etc. do work, but nautilus won't.
<chiques> cattellar, OK, I see the folder. Simply delete the contents inside of "Keyrings"?
<kevin_> sharetel: run command unamre -mro
<morfic> ah yeah, use eac, thanks
<cattellar> chiques, yeah, then logout and login again, when it asks you to set up the keyring again, just click ok without typing any passworfd
<chiques> cattellar, OK
<g1er> xinita^: I've been having the same problem :/ any chance you have a switch that turns on your wifi?
<sharetel> Kevin its 2.6.24.-16-Generic i682 GNU/Linux
<kevin_> sharetel: okay sharetell, this is all that you will need to fix that computer with the realteck ethernet controller, if you are fairly adept with linux you shouldnt have any problems
<kevin_> sharetel: http://www.jamesonwilliams.com/hardy-r8168
<xinita^> g1er: switch works fine but it's useless if it can't connect to the internet lol :p
<g1er> ah ok.
<g1er> mine won't even turn on..
<aaditya> how do i find out the version of an installed package from the command line?
<xinita^> g1er:  dang that's not good :/ what computer have you got?
 * aaditya prefers to be known as dragon_
<g1er> xinita^: pavilion zv6203
<g1er> bcm4318
<kevin_> sharetel: because lspci doesnt recognize your ethernet controller as anything but realtek its hard to say what model you have, so this is about the only thing on the net that you can actually do as far as i know so cross you fingers and hope,
<kevin_> sharetel: if this doesnt work the other option you have is to buy a usb > ethernet dongle that is linux compatible and that will solve alot of problems because Realteak is a beech when it comes to these things, sometimes workings sometimes not..
<xinita^> g1er: well i've been having troubles with HP/compaq computers but i'm not leet enough to help you :/
<rww> dragon_: apt-cache policy PACKAGENAME
<g1er> xinita^: no problem. I got it working once (a long while ago) on puppylinux, it's just a matter of finding the right combination of tweeks again
<xinita^> g1er: thought so, just have to find the right script and everything :P
<dragon_> rww: thanks
<gregh7470> hi all - I'm using 8.04 LTS and wanted to know if there is a way I can tell if I have polipo set up correctly
<gregh7470> !triggers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about triggers
 * kevin_ soo sleepy
<gregh7470> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
 * kevin_ hands out one more lsd sandwich to the chatroom then pass's out
<xinita^> well i think i will curl up and cry :P
<kevin_> !pastie
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastie
<kevin_> @pastie
<Guest30848> indus: now it came up with a, quite extensive, list of updates it couldnt download
<eshaase> so is it safe to do a resize2fs on an extended logical volume while the partition is mounted on a modern dist?
<rski> hello how do i turn on writeback in ext3
<ruhaan> if i want to set a custom ip for a domain
<ruhaan> how do i do that?
<necrodrako> indus: soo sorry, accidentally closed xchat
<xerox1> hi, i am searching a possibility to auto check mails with mutt and to notify me: what i tried: set check_new
<xerox1> set beep_new
<xerox1> set mail_check=3
<xerox1> set pop_checkinterval=60
<xerox1> set timeout=1
<FloodBot2> xerox1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xerox1> mailboxes \
 * kevin_ peace out time for a snooze, sharetel if your on tommorow ill help you with that.
<rww> rski: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=107856
<NoTownKasper> Quick question: Installed Windoze borked and I had to reinstall. Am trying to replace the Grub boot loader as per various instructions on the internet. "sudo grub > root (hd0,0)" seems to work fine, but as soon as I try to ">setup (hd0)" it chokes, giving me an "Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition" Any idea what I'm doing wrong here?
<Jimi_Neutral> Morning all
<xerox1> hi, i am searching a possibility to auto check mails with mutt and to notify me: what i tried: set check_new set beep_new set mail_check=3 set pop_checkinterval=60 set timeout=1 mailboxes \ xyz
<simplexio> NoTownKasper: if i recall right root =  linux root partition and setup is hd which mbr you install grub
<NoTownKasper> simplexio: I see, and just to verify, how would I locate which partition is the linux root?
<rski> rww: sure that works? it's last update was in 2006
<rski> rww: the fstab looks completely different.. now.
<Guest3740> how secure is ubuntu?
<necrodrako> indus: sorry, i was 'guest####' with the updating problem
<sharetel> Kevin
<sharetel> sorry was away
<xerox1> Guest3740, depends on your usage
<rski> Guest3740: as secure as the password you pick :P
<sharetel> got something urgent,...should be back in an hour or earlier
<rww> rski: not really different. The only difference between fstab then and fstab now is that the newer ones use UUIDs. Options should still be the same.
<rski> rww: ok i've followed that guide but not sure how i confirm if it's on or not.
<NoTownKasper> simplexio: Nevermind about that...no matter what partition I signal with the ">root (hd#,#)" the ">setup (hd#) command still barfs an "Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition" at me. :\
<ideapad> hi !  everyone
<rski> hi
<ideapad> i am a chinese
<dingleberry> my movies are really choppy with my intel extreme 2 graphics card, anyone know how i can configure it?
<xinita^> just wondering if anyone around could help me :P wifi problem broadcom card, native driver isn't working neither ndiswrapper :P
<ideapad> my english is soso
<rww> rski: possibly it's somewhere in the output of "sudo tune2fs -l /dev/sdXY", but I'm not using ext3, so I can't check.
<NoTownKasper> Quick question: Installed Windoze borked and I had to reinstall. Am trying to replace the Grub boot loader as per various instructions on the internet. "sudo grub > root (hd0,0)" seems to work fine, but as soon as I try to ">setup (hd0)" it chokes, giving me an "Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition" Any idea what I'm doing wrong here?
<rww> ideapad: #ubuntu-cn might be useful :)
<ideapad> Are these all fans of ubuntu?
<randabis> my broadcom card worked fine right out of the box with a fresh jaunty install.
<ideapad> thankyou
<ideapad> rww
<xinita^> wow i wish my national channel was that helpful :P
<xinita^> i wouldn't be hanging around this one whoring for help :D
<NoTownKasper> Don't feel too bad...there's a lot of us hanging around for help. :D
<rww> xinita^: If you speak Spanish, #ubuntu-es is probably larger than #ubuntu-mx.
<bluesmoon> I have ubuntu 8.10 on my thinkpad t60p, all updates installed.  My laptop battery is dead (as in expired, no longer on this level of conciousness, etc.), but /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0 thinks that the battery is fully charged.  Any idea why or what I should check?
<xinita^> rww: true, and they are awake \o/ thanks!
<xinita^> rww:  i hope they are as leet as ppl here :D
<xinita^> ;)
<NoTownKasper> See if they know what's up with my grub while you're there. :D
<indus> hi folks
<niblets> i get "operation not permitted" when trying to copy some folder from /home to an external hard drive. this is all after spending hours trying to fix some permissions problems, any help?
<indus> xinita^: hi
<rww> niblets: what type of file system is on the external hard drive? ext3, ntfs, etc.
<zcat[1]> Can someone help me; https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/387065 is apparently not a bug, just an installation issue. I've removed (purged) evince, deleted the package and reinstalled it and I still have this 'installation issue' though
<xinita^> hi indus had a nice meal?
<indus> xinita^: yeah but its #offtopic :P
<un|matrix> hi, is there a way to get rid of window decorations _only_ on maximized windows (without using compiz) ?
<niblets> well, it started as ext2, since im using 8.10 kernel. same problem, so i reformatted it to ntfs, then fat 32
<zcat[1]> actually ignore tat, should be on +1
<niblets> same result no matter the file system
<ideapad> 	
<ideapad> How to switch back to the default ubuntu splash screen of the Arab-Israeli
<ideapad> How to switch back to the default ubuntu splash screen of the Arab-Israeli
<xinita^> indus: back to our topic then? i'm eager to talk about how much my broadcom card sucks :p and how you could help me of course
<zeroXten> heya. Out of interest, how safe is a intrepid->jaunty dist upgrade? Every upgrade i've done in the past has failed and resulted in a clean reinstall (path of least resistance).
<indus> xinita^: how about your laptop? is that laptop near you now or its difficult to troubleshoot
<rww> niblets: do you have symlinks in the folder you're trying to copy? Try cp -L
<indus> zeroXten: its safe but keep backups handy
<zeroXten> okay cool
<rww> !upgrade | zeroXten: I follow the official instructions and it always works fine for me:
<ubottu> zeroXten: I follow the official instructions and it always works fine for me:: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<xinita^> indus: it's my brother's laptop actually and he's next to me installing games and such but hating me because i didn't get his wifi to work
<indus> zeroXten: if you have an intel chipset you should halt it
<bagigio> hallo to all
<niblets> no, i dont
<zeroXten> nvidia
<bagigio> I have al little problem
<indus> zeroXten: ok full steam ahead :)
<zeroXten> :) sweet
<indus> xinita^: give me exact model number
<zeroXten> i'll save it for the weeked. I'm sure work won't appreciate me messing about all day with my lappy
<xinita^> indus: of the laptop? v3715 it's a compaq presario
<DysonReturns> greets, how do i check which version 32bit or 64bit i'm running?
<NoTownKasper> Quick question: Installed Windoze borked and I had to reinstall. Am trying to replace the Grub boot loader as per various instructions on the internet. "sudo grub > root (hd0,0)" seems to work fine, but as soon as I try to ">setup (hd0)" it chokes, giving me an "Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition" Any idea what I'm doing wrong here?
<bagigio> when I active read only mode in my ubuntu installation I must wait about 2 or 3 minutes after the system boot fom see multicast channels in my network
<rww> DysonReturns: "uname -m"
<bagigio> I dont say why
<indus> xinita^: paste iwconfig
<rww> DysonReturns: if it returns x86_64 then it's 64-bit. if it returns i686 (I think, can't remember), it's 32-bit.
<bagigio> I tried to search some informations on the internet but nothing
<niblets> rww, no symlinks..........
<bagigio> any idea?
<xinita^> indus: ok gimme a sec :P
<indus> rww: DysonReturns:uname -a
<rww> indus: what about it?
<DysonReturns> rrw, indus - thanks.
<rww> niblets: Are you able to create files on the partition?
<niblets> the source, or destination?
<indus> rww: nothing really
<indus> rww: just spits out more info i guess
<rww> niblets: destination
<niblets> yes
<simplexio> NoTownKasper: comamnd grub; find /boot/grub/stage1 -> thats root and setup value is previous value without ,1 or something.. and that find is run in grub console
<rww> niblets: and all of the files in the source are regular files? no symlinks, block devices, etc?
<rww> niblets: oh, fat32... are they all under 4GB?
<parapanghelescu> I have issues with other partitions - other then / ; they are not mounted , I cannot browse them .....this is the second time when is happening; the first time it was solved by shut-down only ( no restart ) anyone have a clue ?
<simplexio> NoTownKasper: and if its still failin on error 17. problem is that grub dosnt support used filesystem.
<indus> xinita^: and lspci
<freedom> hello,everybody,i'm new to irc,is there a better irc client,now i use xchat
<simplexio> parapanghelescu: try mount -a
<indus> freedom:xchat is best
<niblets> yes, all regular files, and all under 4 gigs. all just .jpg, .png, and .oog, no file us larger than 900mb
<cattellar> xchat ftw
<xinita^> indus: tsuyoshi@shiki-lap:~$ iwconfig
<xinita^> lo        no wireless extensions.
<xinita^> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<xinita^> wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:off/any
<xinita^>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
<xinita^>           Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:32 dBm
<FloodBot2> xinita^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<indus> xinita^: heh use paste always
<xinita^> sowwy guys :x
<mfz2008> FloodBot2 become angry
<parapanghelescu> simplexio > did that
<indus> xinita^: japanese? you?
<parapanghelescu> nothing happened
<indus> !floodbot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about floodbot
<indus> damn bot
<mfz2008> lol
<indus> one doesnt know who the other is
<xinita^> indus: my grandparents are japanese, i was born in mexico :)
<indus> konichiwa
<indus> anyways back to lspci please use paste
<indus> !toothpaste
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about toothpaste
<indus> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<simplexio> parapanghelescu: erro ?
<parapanghelescu> ubuntu 9.04 is not mounting any other drives .........
<simplexio> parapanghelescu: its should mount all stuff mentioned in /etc/fstab
<indus> parapanghelescu: mount -a
<xinita^> indus:  sure, lspci would make a huge spam :P
<parapanghelescu> simplexio ...no error > got sudo mount -a .....
<parapanghelescu> i gave the password ....
<indus> yeah
<parapanghelescu> no error
<simplexio> parapanghelescu: so everything should be mounted now
<indus> parapanghelescu: what are you trying to mount
<simplexio> parapanghelescu: if not, there is just isnt any mention about those other partition in /etc/fstab
<zhjawe> How can i connect a flash AS object with C++ object?
<indus> simplexio: i hope you dont mind me giving a tip or so to parapanghelescu
<indus> zhjawe: try #c
<parapanghelescu> OK > simplexio / indus - I try to mount other partitions .....ntfs type and ext3 , how can I change from one partition to another ??
<zhjawe> indus:#c?
<parapanghelescu> normally I should go with cd /media/name of partition ....but they are not mounted on /media folder
<xinita^> indus: http://pastebin.com/m674e1f7f there you go :D
<zhjawe> what is #c?
<indus> zhjawe: its a programming question so i think try another channel?
<indus> #mother of c++ and google's baby :)
<zhjawe> indus:OK.
<indus> zhjawe: wait let me check
<zhjawe> indus:Thank you very much.
<indus> zhjawe: #c++
<indus> zhjawe: good channel i think
<necrodrako> indus: its still not upgrading
<indus> 500 users
<indus> necrodrako: who are you :)
<zhjawe> indus::-D
<indus> necrodrako: i cant help with washing machine upgrades :D
<simplexio> parapanghelescu: do you try mount some ntfs partitions
<necrodrako> indus: i was guest### who had the upgrading with cd problem
<indus> necrodrako: ok whats the error
<indus> xinita^: sorry could you give me the paste again i forgot
<xinita^> sure indus http://pastebin.com/m674e1f7f
<indus> xinita^: aah iam having internet issues cant see it
<dingleberry> how can i install and configure the driver for my 82865G
<indus> xinita^: ill try in some time
<parapanghelescu> simplexio > thing is a little bit complicated .....I installed 9.04 as a dualsys over WinXP; first I installed Boot, Swap, and / partitions; those are mounted by default ant are mounted automatically ; fstab is indicating those partitions; now, on 2 different drives I have 5-6 other partitions ( 1 in ext3 format, 3-4 in ntfs format ) all those partitions ubuntu is mounting only by request ( Places / Storage for example )
<simplexio> parapanghelescu: i think ubuntu uses normally some gnome + nautilus stuff thats does it automaticly. that method dosnt write stuff into fstab.. if i recall right
<xinita^> indus:  ok :P
<necrodrako> indus: when i try from the cd thing it tells me hash check fails or something, and when i try through normal upgrade method it tells me it cant fetch a load of files
<NoTownKasper> Quick question: Installed Windoze borked and I had to reinstall. Am trying to replace the Grub boot loader as per various instructions on the internet. "sudo grub > root (hd0,0)" seems to work fine, but as soon as I try to ">setup (hd0)" it chokes, giving me an "Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition" Any idea what I'm doing wrong here?
<bigmahatma> hallo! I'd like to forbid ssh to accept authentications via password (only clients included in authorized_keys should be allowed).. do you know how to do it?
<Guest63201> hello, I shrank my windows partition and instead of it doing it however it usually does, the partition manager shrank and copied a ton of stuff taking about three hours. the data on the partition is still intact but it cannot boot windows anyway because winload.exe is missing. do I fix this by using the windows cd to fix the errors or something @_@?
<indus> necrodrako: ok the cd seems bad
<indus> necrodrako: need to burn a new one
<necrodrako> burning now
<parapanghelescu> indus ? any sugestion ?
<randabis> xinita^: it looks like your wifi is set up on that box, you just need to connect to your access point
<dsdeiz> parapanghelescu: i think if you open nautilus it would automatically recognize the available storage devices
<indus> parapanghelescu: are those other partitons mentioned in etc fstab?
<parapanghelescu> simplexio > could be so; so everything which is not swap-boot or / is saw like "Removable media"
<indus> xinita^: yeah wireless is working as shown in iwconfig
 * fumbles looks in awe at teh masive fucking niclist...
<simplexio> parapanghelescu: if you have those ntfs partitions in fstab , they should be workin. assuming that those partition are defined by uuids ( /dev/sd? type definiotions can change after boot)
<parapanghelescu> indus > nope, only swap, boot and /
<dsdeiz> or you do 'sudo fdisk -l' and mount it manually.. just a suggestion :D
<simplexio> parapanghelescu: throw fstab into pastebin
<indus> parapanghelescu: then you need to add those drives to fstab manually
<xinita^> indus: yeah but it won't connect :/ it keeps asking for the password over and over again
<indus> xinita^: ok i hope you have a wifi network nearby
<simplexio> bigmahatma: you need edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<randabis> xinita^: maybe you are entering the password incorrectly
<indus> xinita^: yeah
<bash> ...
<xinita^> indus:  i do, it is like 5 metres far away, and no the password is correct :/
<bigmahatma> simplexio: ok.. but I cannot find the line I need :(
<parapanghelescu> I did tried to edit the fstab ....didn't worked even if used sudo to open it and save-it; I restarted and after loading I received an error message saying that I do not have permission for this operation ....
<dingleberry> how can i install and configure the driver for my 82865G
<indus> xinita^: probably the options are being selected wrong as in WPA WEP etc
<randabis> xinita^: which encryption does the wifi use, also just to make sure, temporarily disable the password on the router and see if it will connect to the access point without a password
<indus> parapanghelescu: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<simplexio> bigmahatma: my best quess is #PasswordAuthentication yes
<indus> randabis: thanksfor helping ,iam not familiar with encryption etc
<simplexio> bigmahatma: uncomment and change to 'no'
<xinita^> indus: it only appears the default one for that connection
<indus> xinita^: address to randabis now i think he might help
<bigmahatma> simplexio: is UsePAM related to this?
<indus> xinita^: i reached the end of my brain :)
<xinita^> lol indus reached mine as well that is why i came here
<dingleberry> how do i run something to configure my new video drivers and put the stuff in xorg?
<simplexio> bigmahatma: no idea
<indus> parapanghelescu: can u paste fstab please
<randabis> xinita^: does your wifi use WPA/WPA2 encryption or WEP
<bigmahatma> simplexio: thanks a lot anyway :)
<parapanghelescu> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<randabis> indus: np
<xinita^> randabis: WPA/WPA2
<simplexio> bigmahatma: just try it if you can.. beware you cant probably ssh into box if something is wrong
<randabis> xinita^: okay, have you tried to temporarily disable the encryption on the router and see if it will connect without a password?
<simplexio> bigmahatma: but in other hand,, restarting sshd dosent kill existing connections
<parapanghelescu> indus / simplexio > i am trying to paste ...never user partebin ......it will take a short time ....from now
<burkesbythebay> Ubuntu 9.04 loses Internet connection on suspend.  Any ideas
<indus> parapanghelescu: just paste there and give the url here
<bigmahatma> simplexio: sorry?
<xinita^> randabis: ok give me a second my brother is the only one who has access to the router :/
<parapanghelescu> indus / simplexio - http://paste.ubuntu.com/196157/
<kindofabuzz> when booting and shutting down, Ubuntu x64 does a few steps, and pauses. but resumes normal boot/shutdown once plugged into AC. Known issue?
<dabukalam> i just shrunk my windows partition and added the space to a storage partition i have set up (using gparted live), and although i can still see all the files on the partitions, grub won't boot into windows. it hangs with "Starting up..."
<bigmahatma> simplexio: anyway I did change the line you suggested, but I still can login with a password (and the client is not included in "authorized keys"
<simplexio> bigmahatma: did you restart sshd ?
<texasjack> !gnome-device-manager
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dabukalam> lol
<dabukalam> !intelligence
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intelligence
<texasjack> !hal
<ubottu> Hal is in the process of being depreciated.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer for more info.
<simplexio> bigmahatma: man page gives expression that UsePAM indeed affect to that
<iksik> morning
<dabukalam> morning
<simplexio> bigmahatma: so change that to no, or configure pam right
<bigmahatma> simplexio: thanks indeed simplexio
<bigmahatma> simplexio: thanks indeed simplexio
<dabukalam> HEELP. i just shrunk my windows partition and added the space to a storage partition i have set up (using gparted live), and although i can still see all the files on the partitions, grub won't boot into windows. it hangs with "Starting up..."
<iksik> i'm looking for some sipphone under linux, any one know some good application? currently i'm using EKIGA, but it's not stable ;/
<indus> xinita^: you cannot use wired and wireless at the same time ,just to let u know
<dabukalam> i've got both fdisk -l and menu.lst in here: http://paste.linuxassist.net/214899
<Sensiva> I am trying to add timestamp to gnome-terminal , after some search I found a way, but it only adds timestamp to the prompt, I need to add timestamp to each output line, any ideas?
<parapanghelescu> simplexio / indus : anyway my biggest problem is to know if this is some sort of an usual error orit may be a sign of corrupting the filesystem of ntfs partition or stuff like this
<indus> parapanghelescu: have you pasted your fstab yet?
<parapanghelescu> indus > http://paste.ubuntu.com/196157/
<indus> parapanghelescu: you will need to manually add your missing partitions in there
<indus> parapanghelescu: right now are you manually mounting them?
<necrodrako> indus: with the newly burned cd when inserted, it says it detected cd with packages so it opens with Synaptic and i get this error "E: Sub-process gpgv returned an error code (2)
<necrodrako> W: Signature verification failed for: /media/cdrom0/dists/jaunty/Release.gpg
<necrodrako> "
<mintux> when I run a application in terminal how to kill it?? or stop it?? without closing terminal windows ?
<parapanghelescu> indus > nope I mount this whit Ubuntu GUI > I go to Places / Removable Media / and choose from the list
<indus> necrodrako: hmm wait
<parapanghelescu> but now is not working
<NoTownKasper> mintux: killall (app name) is a very usefull command.
<texasjack> mintux, <CTRL>+c ?
<indus> parapanghelescu: is it external harddrive?
<xinita^1> randabis: well that didn't work either :/
<NoTownKasper> mintux: example "killall firefox"
<mintux> texasjack: yes before ( I mean in ubuntu 8.10 and before ) I use this but in 9.04 this command doesn't work
<randabis> xinita^1: is the wifi finding your access point with a scan?
<mintux> NoTownKasper: I can't use it because I have to open new terminal and kill that process
<texasjack> mintux, ? Don't know then... ?
<Fretegi> howdy
<Fretegi> anyone here use xchat?
<xinita^1> it is randabis :/ i guess i'll just give up :P
<randabis> xinita^1: also, are you using Network Manager to configure it or the console
<mintux> texasjack; no what?
<mintux> ctrl+z work
<xinita^1> randabis:  network manager :P
<Fretegi> how do u PM on xchat?
<randabis> xinita^1: okay, let's try using the console to configure it
<indus> necrodrako: can i ask. why cant you do a dist upgrade throught the net?
<xinita^1> randabis: could be the router so i will try it out at school with a different router :P
<texasjack> mindnull, so <CTRL>+Z and «kill -9 (PID#)»
<mintux> when I ssh to my remote and use ping it's very painful close my connection for stop ping command
<parapanghelescu> indus > nope !!! that's the beauty of this issue ......9.04 is seeing those partitions as "removable drives" but they are installed on the same system .....:d
<necrodrako> indus: well, i kept getting errors that way too, so i figured CD way would be alot simpler
<mintux> texasjack why ctrl+ c doesn't work ??? it's very hard now... ctrl+z after that get ps and find the pid after that close it
<indus> necrodrako: ok paste your /etc/apt/sources.list
<mintux> is it a bug ?
<indus> necrodrako: do this sudo apt-cdrom
<texasjack[away]> mintux, don't know, brother tux... Sorry...
<randabis> xinita^1: okay, if you wish. Otherwise we can try using the console to configure it with iwconfig
<mintux>  texasjack[away]: is it same for you ?
<xinita^1> indus and randabis thank you for you help, i love you and don't worry i'm not a dude :P
<Fretegi> can u be on multiple servers at once with xchat?
<randabis> =o
<indus> xinita^1: ok then kisses for you too :)
<xinita^1> randabis:  i'd like to but i have to go to school in 3 hours, i will come back tomorrow and let you know what happened :P
<xinita^1> stupid school :P
<indus> xinita^1: provided we are here tomorrow
<xinita^1> getting in the way of improving my leet skilz :P
<ggg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/196124/ here is the problem after apt-get update ,what to do?
<texasjack[away]> mintux, no. I simply <CTRL>+C, or <CTRL>+Z, or ...+X, or +Q... There is variations...
<xinita^1> brilliant, thank you guys <3 i will worship you during my sleep :D
<mintux> texasjack[away]: in 9.04 ?
<indus> ggg: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list
<texasjack[away]> mintux, yes.  Brother, I'm coding now, sorry...
<zagabar> What is the name of the graphics driver you got when not having activated the proprietary driver fglrx? I want to change to the old one by typing its name in xorg.conf, but then I need then name. : P
<helena> Hi  .
<mintux> texasjack[away]: np I found my problem ctrl+c shortcut set for copy in terminal . but I have same before. anyway I change it
<mintux> thanks
<texasjack[away]> mintux, always welcome.
<indus> parapanghelescu: can u paste the output of mount
<indus> xinita^1: bye
<randabis> I should be here tomorrow, in the morning, and then after 9:30 central time
<simplexio> zagabar: vesa is allmoust allways working option
<randabis> pm
<helena> How do i turn off  the intergret grafic driver ? When i activate my ati card ubuntu fu**s up
<necrodrako> indus: running the apt-cdrom, heres sources
<simplexio> zagabar: no idea if that was last working driver for you
<xinita^1> brilliant randabis i will be here and let you know what happened :P
<necrodrako> indus: http://pastebin.com/m433307d2
<randabis> sure thing
<xinita^1> bye bye randabis and indus :p o/
<indus> xxxx
<indus> not sure if that smiley is correct
<ggg> indus, http://paste.ubuntu.com/196163/
<kindofabuzz> when booting and shutting down, Ubuntu x64 does a few steps, and pauses while on battery. but resumes normal boot/shutdown once plugged into AC. Known issue?
<indus> ggg: hash the ppa's and other third party repos
<helena> How do i turn off  the intergret grafic driver ? When i activate my ati card ubuntu fu**s up   (--- Cant to it in bios
<zagabar> simplexio: The vesa driver didn't work. :/ I have already tried it. What is there more to try? I have an ATI Radeon mobility X600, and when trying to boot, my screen gets stuck on a multi coloured distorted ubuntu logo. This happens just before the login prompt is to be shown. Before that, I can see the ubuntu logo load.
<parapanghelescu> indus > http://paste.ubuntu.com/196165/
<kindofabuzz> helena, i believe that's the only way to do it, is in your bios
<jimlovell777> how can I install a package to a another ubuntu installation using chroot? Sudo fails, when installing I get permission denied
<Guest35582>  i couldn't select the correct partition with the gui part of ubuntu 9.04s installation so I went to manual partition. I want the mount point to be /boot and to make it ext 3 journaling file system, correct/
<Guest35582> ?
<helena> Cant i use a blacklist command =?
<indus> parapanghelescu: are the ones not being automounted your windows partitions?
<helena> zagabar , have y tried envyng =?
<necrodrako> indus: apt-cdrom turns out with 'This disc is called:
<necrodrako> 'Ubuntu 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ - Release i386 (20090420.1)'
<necrodrako> Copying package lists...gpgv: Signature made Mon 20 Apr 2009 10:02:22 AM EDT using DSA key ID FBB75451
<necrodrako> gpgv: Can't check signature: public key not found
<necrodrako> E: Sub-process gpgv returned an error code (2)
<FloodBot2> necrodrako: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<necrodrako> W: Signature verification failed for: /cdrom/dists/jaunty/Release.gpg
<ggg> indus, hashed all third party from synaptic  now this  http://paste.ubuntu.com/196168/
<zagabar> helena: Nope, I can do that, brb.
<ajhtiredwolf> I am having segmentation faults with about everything I try to run, apt-get returns segmentation faults, launching programs does it, I am unable to use the computer
<indus> ggg: sudo apt-get update then upgrade
<indus> necrodrako: 1 sec
<simplexio> ajhtiredwolf: sound like bad hardware
<ggg> indus, did you mean sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<indus> ggg: sorry i forgot, what is it you wantto do?
<indus> ggg: in any case you need to run apt-get update
<ajhtiredwolf> simplexio, its worked fine up until now ( about 3 or 4 months )
<helena> Cant someone help me with my problem =? Ill get it to work in win xp by deaktivate my intels integre grafic card , Its gonna work in Ubuntu to , Windows cant be better !
<ggg> indus, http://paste.ubuntu.com/196168/
<dingleberry> anyone know how i can install drivers for my intel extreme2 graphics , i cant even watch movies without seeing lag
<rski> helena: what's the problem?
<indus> necrodrako: check your authentication option what keys does it have
<fumbles> @stats
<ubottu> I have 92 registered users with 23 registered hostmasks; 2 owners and 5 admins.
<indus> necrodrako: select option import key file and point to cd rom
<helena> I must deaktivate the load of my intergreat grafic card cause i use a ati radeon 2400 hd . Its a dell dimention 1100
<indus> ggg: delete the medibuntu keys from authentication
<necrodrako> indus: it didnt have any, restored defaults
<indus> ggg: and any other third party keys
<helena> im new to linux btw
<indus> ggg: or do a restore defaults
<mintux> how to change output of ping 64 bytes from myhost (192.168.1.2): icmp_seq=1. time=0. ms  to 8 bytes from myhost (192.168.1.2): icmp_seq=1. time=0. ms   .. I want to send or receive small package .for increase my speed
<indus> ggg: then apt-get update again
<dingleberry> how can i dispaly which graphics driver i am using?
<hareldvd> looking for tuxguitar .tg files
<kx_> hello
<rski> helena: look on dell's site howto do it
<dingleberry> how do i use this driver? xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Mango1> guys what's xterm?
<helena> oki , Gonna try it , brb
<dingleberry> ...
<ggg> indus, restored  now  http://paste.ubuntu.com/196172/
<indus> ggg: sorry my internet slow , did u still get the error?
<fumbles> @fail
<Mango1> is xterm the terminal that exists in Application=>Accessories=>Terminal? Is that what's xterm?
<ggg> indus, Yes  http://paste.ubuntu.com/196172/
<fumbles> Mango1: no
<fumbles> that's probably gnome-terminal
<fumbles> or konsole
<dingleberry> what do i add to xorg.conf to load a driver for my intel extreme2 graphics card???????????????
<fumbles> depending on whether you use kde or gnome
<indus> ggg: 1 sec
<fumbles> wtf
<helena> The doesnt have linux support btw
<fumbles> dingleberry: you don' need to load the driver
<dingleberry> fumbles, why not?
<indus> necrodrako: wait ill give you the key
<sndt_ubuntu> how can i run my java program which is written in gedit and save as .java from terminal?
<fumbles> you don't even need a xorg.conf
<Mango1> fumbles: Isn't it just a terminal? If i use gnome, where can I find xterm?
<ggg> Mango1, type xterm
<dingleberry> fumbles, i cant even watch a movie without it being laggy
<fumbles> Mango1: sudo apt-get install xterm
<amerinese> anyone having trouble with tortoisehg on jaunty?  doesn't seem to work at all for me (clicking on item in context menu-> no response)
<fumbles> make an icon on your desktop :)
<ggg> Mango1: sudo apt-get install xterm
<Mango1> it's already installed
<parapanghelescu> indus > exactly > everything else except boot,swap,/ has to be mounted by accesing it first through Places/ Removable media
<fumbles> dingleberry: umm..hrm
<dingleberry> hey fumbles i can watch a movie fine on windows with this same graphics card so it is a problem with jewbutnu
<Mango1> aha so it's another terminal!
<indus> parapanghelescu: hmm
<fumbles> try pacman -Ss video-drivers
<Mango1> is it the same in xubuntu?
<fumbles> oops
<love_ubuntu> hi, how do i set so remote desktop is automatically started whenever ubuntu reboots?
<fumbles> apt-get install
<zagabar> helena: Now I have tried fglrx, envyng and vesa, and all of them just change the appearence of the graphic mess, nothing else. =( What can I do more to try and fix it?
<ggg> Mango1, yes
<love_ubuntu> i mean, without having to login to desktop first
<love_ubuntu> how do i set so remote desktop is automatically started whenever ubuntu rebooted without having to login desktop first
<fumbles> dingleberry: apt-get install <tab complete video drivers> is my best guess then
<fumbles> it will be a video driver you need to install
<indus> necrodrako:could you try a import key then see if its included in the cd
<parapanghelescu> indus > I hmmmmm myself from time to time wondering .....I tought this is a ubuntu "thing" not to mount all devices at start-up .....but even if I tried to edit the fstab got an error saying I do not have the authority to perform the operation ....
<indus> parapanghelescu: thats cos you are not using sudo
<necrodrako> indus: it wants me to explore the cd and find a file
<helena> i have the same problem . But my card is in conflikt by my intergreated . I must blacklist it some how . Have u 2 cards installed =?
<indus> necrodrako: see if its there somewhere
<parapanghelescu> indus > nope ! i used sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<indus> parapanghelescu: and ?
<indus> parapanghelescu: use gksudo
<dingleberry> fumbles, that would give me 34392 results and it still does not explain how to load the thing
<fumbles> who was asking about saving text files open in a terminal ?
<parapanghelescu> I added the lines for mounting the second hdd ..saved the file ...restarted and then receivinf this error ...after restart ....
<helena> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1187339
<indus> parapanghelescu: received permissions error?
<love_ubuntu> does anyone know how do to set remote desktop to automatically started whenever ubuntu rebooted without having to login desktop first?
<fumbles> dingleberry: you just need to find another driver for your card-remove the video card driver you currently have (after you find/ or install a new one)
<indus> parapanghelescu: show me your new fstab after you manually added the lines
<fumbles> or find video codecs?
<indus> necrodrako: any luck
<dingleberry> fumbles, how can i output what driver it is using now?
<necrodrako> indus: not yet
<dingleberry> fumbles, i dont know where to remove the one i have
<parapanghelescu> indus > but the beauty of it is another one ;) I installed the same OS on a laptop .....where I have also 3 other partitions except the ubuntu's partitions ....and those are mounted by default when system starts ....of course, this could be due to the fact that they all are on the same drive ....not on 2 or 3 phisycal drivesd
<indus> necrodrako: i think you might have to get the key online after afew commands
<indus> necrodrako: wait
<ozzmosis> good news!  my new samsung 22" 2233sw lcd works in ubuntu 9.04 on a geforce 6600!  </random>
<fumbles> dingleberry: lspci | grep V
<dingleberry> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<fumbles> dingleberry: search synaptics or aptitude for the driver that goes with that card!
<fumbles> wait a sec
<fumbles> dingleberry: uname -a
<fumbles> what kernel
<dingleberry> Linux gen3 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:57:59 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<parapanghelescu> indus > i do not have the new file .....I deleted the lines .....I google-it and copied a line from a forum system ......whare it was a discussion about which "system" is more accurate for mounting partitions ....the uuid or another one
<indus> parapanghelescu: wait
<fumbles> dingleberry: i use archlinux so i've already upgraded the kernel- but 2.6.30 improves intel cards greatly
 * fumbles has a  945GM INtel
<ThorsonB> how do i install a so.tar.gz (splash screen)
<Spike1506> does evolution mail have a default sound for new mail?
<helena> 00:02.0 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)        (------  I want to turn of mine . Or blacklist that that driver never execute , Pls help
<fumbles> dingleberry: you should be able to use synaptics to find an intel driver- for 945GM/GMS  9xx etc
<dingleberry> nope cant find it
<roxie> will my torrent still be downloading if my computer goes to "sleep"
<indus> dingleberry: what are you trying to do?
<ozzmosis> roxie: no
<ThorB>  how do i install a so.tar.gz (splash screen)
<zagabar> I have an ATI Radeon mobility X600, and when trying to boot, my screen gets stuck on a multi coloured distorted ubuntu logo. This happens just before the login prompt is to be shown. Before that, I can see the ubuntu logo load. This didn't happen some days ago, then it worked just fine. I have activated the proprietary driver quite recently. To fix this I have tried to go into recovery mode and change the driver in xorg.conf. It was se
<roxie> ok
<roxie> ty
<dingleberry> indus, load a driver or something so my movies dont lag
<indus> dingleberry: how do you know which driver is good for ur card?
<dingleberry> i have no idea indus
<dingleberry> i dont think i am using any driver right now
<indus> dingleberry: anyways there was a good option before to change driver in screens and graphics
<indus> dingleberry: try jockey-gtk in terminal
<dingleberry> not any moaarrr
<dingleberry> no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<indus> dingleberry: sorry displayconfig-gtk
<helena> 00:02.0 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) Can i blacklist that driver så it never starts =? Its a conflict with my ati card
<indus> dingleberry: its not there in jaunty i think
<ThorB>  how do i install a so.tar.gz (splash screen)
<ThorB>  how do i install a so.tar.gz (splash screen)
<dingleberry> bash: displayconfig-gtk: command not found
<zhjawe> what tool is best if i want develop 2D game in Ubuntu?
<helena> its because that card havent any 3d support
<indus> helena: did you disable it in the bisos
<indus> bios
<rski> zhjawe: depends on what features you want
<indus> zhjawe: try pygame
<rski> zhjawe: also it depends on what you prefer
<unop> dingleberry, that command was phased out in intrepid
<helena> I cant . only on auto . but it never turn off .
<unop> !info displayconfig-gtk hardy
<ubottu> displayconfig-gtk (source: displayconfig-gtk): Simple tool to change xserver settings. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.10 (hardy), package size 49 kB, installed size 600 kB
<indus> dingleberry: install it from synaptic for jaunty i think
<indus> dingleberry: lets u cahnge driver
<zhjawe> it is a game for mobile device.
<alejandra> hello. I installed the nvidia drivers from the 'restricted drivers manager' to fix the screen resolution issue on Ubuntu on my Mac. Since I did that X-chat either crashes my machine or renders incorrectly (with letters missing and colout patches). Any ideas?
<zhjawe> need g-sensor.
<dingleberry> do you know what its called in synapic? indus
<b1> gvvh
<indus> dingleberry: wait
<indus> dingleberry: are you not happy with the one installed by default?
<owen1> kino plays audio 5x faster..i read about access the sound-output hardware might be the issue. any ideas?
<dingleberry> indus, i cant even watch a movie without lag
<dingleberry> so no
<indus> dingleberry: hmm but how will you know what is a better driver
<dingleberry> ill try them
<dingleberry> i dont even know what i am using now
<dingleberry> for a driver
<indus> dingleberry: lscpi | grep intel
<Severity1> you dont know your driver?
<dingleberry> my nvidia card died so i am just using the onboard
<dingleberry> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated
<dingleberry>  Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<Blinkiz> Hi. Am looking for a Single Sign On solution for my intranet. Something like kerberos + ldap + samba. All this with a nice management gui. Does it exist within the Ubuntu realm?
<Severity1> aint that gonna list your device that are pci? but not the drivers?
<indus> dingleberry: sorry my net is down ill google it
<indus> Severity1: ya wrong command sorry i forgot
<Severity1> yeah make mistakes like that too
<Alien_FX_Fiend> i cant use yahoo messenger
<Severity1> or is it dmesg |grep vga ???
<rski> oh shit
<rski> :D
<arand> helena: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=468793 has some info on blacklisting, that might work, you'll need to find the module name for your intel card though...
<dingleberry> i think it is just using some generic driver or something i dont know
<bluesmoon> Alien_FX_Fiend: why not?
<indus> !display
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Alien_FX_Fiend> it keeps reconnecting, i emailed them about yahoo messeng`er and yahelite not logging in but they only said they wouldn't vouch for yahelite but then I replied them again saying my messenger doesn't login
<Mango1> hi guys, can I want to use a Mac keyboard and I have a PC. Can I do that with ubuntu? And is it recommended, cuz I find Mac keyboards are comfortable
<Alien_FX_Fiend> i think i may have been hacked or chat banned or something
<Alien_FX_Fiend> i even rolled back to an old version to try to get it to work
<helena> arand , so far i have come , Now i need help to get it to work . Like i said , im new to linux ,
<NIdYa> riani
<Alien_FX_Fiend> helena you like the interface?
<Cry__Baby> whenever I choose to "Automatical Login", Ubuntu stops at a black screen and doesn't login to Gnome.  Any ideas anyone pls?
<indus> parapanghelescu: are u there?
<parapanghelescu> indus > yeap
<zagabar> I have an ATI Radeon mobility X600, and when trying to boot, my screen gets stuck on a multi coloured distorted ubuntu logo. This happens just before the login prompt is to be shown. Before that, I can see the ubuntu logo load. This didn't happen some days ago, then it worked just fine. I have activated the proprietary driver quite recently. To fix this I have tried to go into recovery mode and change the driver in xorg.conf. It was se
<tv7497>  guys is there a way to enable multi user talk in gtalk well i googled it i found something called conferencing bot i just ran ./confbot.pu it gives me error like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/196185/ little help guys http://coders.meta.net.nz/~perry/jabber/confbot.php
<bluesmoon> Alien_FX_Fiend: who did you email?
<bluesmoon> and which version of Yahoo! Messenger are you using?
<Alien_FX_Fiend> help`.yahoo.com theres a form there where you can contact yahoo for support
<NIdYa> ria_maniez.rockrtmail.co.id
<helena> zagabar , have y 2 grafics card =? I have the same problem
<Alien_FX_Fiend> i've got yahoo http://download.yimg.com/ycs/msg/dl/msgr9/us/ymsgr900_2162_us.exe
<bluesmoon> Alien_FX_Fiend: is this Yahoo! Messenger on linux?
<tv7497> anyone ! a little help
<helena> alien , WHat =?
<Alien_FX_Fiend> nope linux yahoo messenger only has got buddy list functionality
<Alien_FX_Fiend> stop yelling `at me helena
<indus> parapanghelescu: i think the ntfs-3g software mounts ntfs as mountable drives
<Alien_FX_Fiend> :P
<bluesmoon> Alien_FX_Fiend: if you're on linux, then use pidgin or ayttm or kopete
<Alien_FX_Fiend> i get the same error on pidgin for windows
<indus> parapanghelescu: its normal behaviour i think , if you want to auto mount it, u need to add it to fstab manually
<helena> pidgin works great . Only the lack of filesharing speed thou
<indus> parapanghelescu: go to system> ntfs config tool
<Spike1506> what is ubuntu's default sound for new mail?
<parapanghelescu> indus > OK can you suggest the better way to mount .....the entire line ?
<myself> someone do a ! to giev me a list of video players
<Spike1506> !mediaplayers
<myself> or recommend a good one
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediaplayers
<myself> i hate VLC!!!!
<Cry__Baby> whenever I choose to "Automatical Login", Ubuntu stops at a black screen and doesn't login to Gnome.  Any ideas anyone pls?
<myself> !media
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<bluesmoon> Alien_FX_Fiend: I guess this is the wrong place for windows help, try the pidgin chat room
<Mango1> I want to use a Mac keyboard and I have a PC. Can I do that with ubuntu? And is it recommended, cuz I find Mac keyboards are comfortable
<indus> parapanghelescu: did u see the ntfs tool?
<Alien_FX_Fiend> ah i see
<Spike1506> Mango1, yes
<harahauk> myself: whats wrong with vlc?:P
<helena> well . brb .
<Spike1506> Mango1, you can set the keyboard layout via system --> preferences --> keyboard and then everything should work fine.
<Mango1> Spike1506: recomended?
<parapanghelescu> indus > nope
<parapanghelescu> no suct thing
<parapanghelescu> such
<Spike1506> Mango1, i did say yes
<myself> i have some bad .avis and it skips extra bad with them as opposed to dragon player or w/e
<indus> parapanghelescu:in terminal type ntfs-3g
<sharetel> hi I have Ubuntu 8.04 on a static ip 192.168.0.15. It can ping the gateway, but the internet doesnt show up
<Mango1> Spike1506: have you ever done that?
<zagabar> helena: nope, only one card-
<Cry__Baby> myself: relax pls
<Spike1506> Mango1, no, but a mac keyboard is supported so you can easily try it
<myself> ARRRRRRRRRRRR
<indus> parapanghelescu: ok nvm i dont know usage
<parapanghelescu> indus > No device is specifyed
<indus> parapanghelescu: but its installed adn u should find in under system admin someplace
<Alien_FX_Fiend> helena left
<Alien_FX_Fiend> she said she'll brb  <3
<parapanghelescu> indus > it may be installed under another set of instructions ....
<leagris> Mango1, already plugged an old green iMac keyboard and one button round mouse to a Ubuntu edgy installed laptop.
<indus> parapanghelescu: yeah please check
<sirMajid> hi is anybody familiar with telnet here?
<arand> helena: "lspci -k -s 00:02.0" should give you the name(s) of the kernel modules/drivers in use for the intel card. Then you should be able to add a line "blacklist *" (where * is the name of the module(s)) to the file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist ...
<joaopinto> !anybody | sirMajid
<ubottu> sirMajid: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<indus> parapanghelescu: no its not a menu option so nvm
<leagris> Mango1, ha full success in using the mac input devices with ubuntu, despite the one button only mouse.
<sirMajid> ok:D
<indus> parapanghelescu: ill give u the ntfs syntax so u can auto mount it
<stevr1it> here si the virus change all my e-mail content: http://imagebin.org/52512
<Mango1> leagris: do you recommend Mac keyboard?
<leagris> Mango1, not especially. Use one if you have one or if you are acustomized to using one better than the regular pc layout.
<Mango1> leagris: comfortable? I haven't tired any, but seems very comfortable. Especially the ones before the current ones
<sirMajid> ﻿I think my isp is blocking telnet connections. ﻿I want to know how is that possible. ﻿do they just block a port?
<parapanghelescu> indus > OK that;s what i'm asking for; then I can compare-it with the fstab default and see exactly ...
<joaopinto> sirMajid, it is possible, but very unlikely, anyway you should not use telnet, you should use ssh
<sirMajid> ﻿joaopinto: well. how? does it work like telnet?
<indus> stevr1it: what has changed
<joaopinto> sirMajid, yes, but it uses encryption, unlike telnet
<sirMajid> ﻿joaopinto: for example, can I connect to port 80 of a server and make a request?
<leagris> Mango1, you can even run ubuntu on full Mac hardware. If you dont want to afford a Macox licence for outdated hardware. Ubuntu is a good choice to keep a modern system up.
<joaopinto> sirMajid, port 80 is not related to telnet, you can use telnet to check connectivity to any tcp port, but that is not related
<joaopinto> I was talking about the protocol, not about the tool
<joaopinto> if you can't connect to port 80, then your problem is related to http, your ISP blokcing http servers, not telnet
<sirMajid> ﻿joaopinto: what do u mean? I know that telnet can connect to any port and send data and wait for response
<sirMajid> ﻿joaopinto: isn't it?
<joaopinto> if you are behind a router, you need to setup a forward rule on it
<parapanghelescu> indus > just do not forget that I have another partition which is ext3 ...and also not mounted by 9.04 by default
<indus> parapanghelescu: how many hard drives do u have?
<joaopinto> sirMajid, yes, but that is just a tool, ISP can't block the use of a tool, they can block connectivity to specific ports
<stevr1it> indus, the virus changes all the text inside the mail
<sirMajid> ﻿joaopinto: how can I use ssh as an alternative? the servers which i'm tryin to request are windows server 2003
<parapanghelescu> indus > 3 drives, Samsung HD103UJ
<joaopinto> sirMajid, grrr, for connectivity checking you use telnet
<try2free> hi, please help to setting shorewall for squid and ltsp server on same machine. transparent? intercept?
<indus> stevr1it: i cant see where
<dingleberry> glxinfo shows Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<dingleberry> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<stevr1it> in the mail text there is a google message l http://imagebin.org/52512
<dingleberry> glxgears shows Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<dingleberry> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<stevr1it> ande the real mail has an attachemnt
<sirMajid> ﻿joaopinto: well actually that's my question. for example I try to connect to port 80 on google.com and how can the block port 80 of google.com
<sirMajid> ﻿joaopinto: while I'm easily browsing by firefox
<joaopinto> sirMajid, can you ping www.google.com in the first place ?
<zeno_> hi, i rebooted into windows, then back and now sound isnt playing (was in vista).  No errors but no sount emitting.  nothings muted, lsof | grep alsa just returns the mixer, help?
<sirMajid> ﻿joaopinto: it responds
<indus> parapanghelescu: post sudo blkid and sudo fdisk -l
<zagabar>  I have an ATI Radeon mobility X600, and when trying to boot, my screen gets stuck on a multi coloured distorted ubuntu logo. This happens just before the login prompt is to be shown. Before that, I can see the ubuntu logo load. This didn't happen some days ago, then it worked just fine. I have activated the proprietary driver quite recently. To fix this I have tried to go into recovery mode and change the driver in xorg.conf. It was s
<Syntux> hi
<gharz> guys, does compiz fusion work with xubuntu?
<indus> parapanghelescu: also /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
<joaopinto> sirMajid, when you telnet www.google.com 80 , do you get a connection refused ? or another error ?
<NIdYa> ria_maniez@rocketmail.co.id
<indus> parapanghelescu: for ntfs automount
<stevr1it> indus, all the e-mail i ma recevieng are with the same google text, and it is already 2 months
<mikai> hi. create a windows seven usb key from linux it's possible ?
<zeno_> mikai: i dont think u CAN have a win7usb key
<koshari> mikai i doubt it, you generally need syslinux
<Syntux> can someone tell me if Python is a good language???
<sirMajid> ﻿joaopinto: no, my problem is that it gives no answer when I type my request
<indus> parapanghelescu: sorry bad command
<sirMajid> ﻿joaopinto: I type GET / HTTP/1.0 and it gives no answer
<koshari> Syntux thats pretty subjective
<indus> parapanghelescu: also /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 ntfs defaults 0 0
<joaopinto> Syntux, it depends on your definition of a good language, python is used by several applications that you can find on Ubuntu
<joaopinto> sirMajid, you need to sende it extra enters
<sirMajid> ﻿joaopinto: I've done that
<sirMajid> ﻿joaopinto: still no answer
<joaopinto> sirMajid, anyway, you are not being blocked, if it were, you would not connect, so now is just your lack of understanding of the HTTP protocol
<Syntux> im already learning C++, should i stick with it for a while?
<joaopinto> sirMajid, wget -S www.google.com
<joaopinto> Syntux, C++ is a good language to learn OOP concepts
<joaopinto> but python is easier :P
<sirMajid> ﻿joaopinto: it returned response header well
<Syntux> but a lot of developers complain about bugs :p
<joaopinto> sirMajid, so, there is no network/system problem, and you dont know understand the HTTP protocol, please ask on a better place, like #networking
<root> hieeeeeeeeeee
<joaopinto> Syntux, who ? bugs on what ?
<parapanghelescu> indus > check this pls http://paste.ubuntu.com/196202/
<Syntux> C++ programms
<lera_zed> joaopinto: c++ and OOP ? heh, brave suggestion
<sirMajid> ﻿joaopinto: ok tnx for ur help
<joaopinto> Syntux, bugs are more related to the developer, than to the language used :)
<Syntux> oh, k then ill struggle with C++ a bit.
<simplexio> ajhtiredwolf: well other option is that you have some bad software, like broen glibc or similiar. still my best quess is overheating cpu/memory or something is little brokne
<hfpvv5> where can i find drivers for ubuntu 8.10 - device is DLINK - DWA-140
<hfpvv5> it is a wireless dongle
<dabukalam> HEELP. i just shrunk my windows partition and added the space to a storage partition i have set up (using gparted live), and although i can still see all the files on the partitions, grub won't boot into windows. it hangs with "Starting up..."
<dabukalam> i've got both fdisk -l and menu.lst in here: http://paste.linuxassist.net/214899
<joaopinto> hfpvv5, the drivers are usually available natively from the kernel, you will need to check if that device is supported on the kernel version available on ubuntu 8.10
<joaopinto> I believe I have the same dongle working, but on Jaunty
<ko> I have a 5 button mouse. Anyone know how I would configure the additional buttons to page up and page down in Firefox?
<ajhtiredwolf> simplexio, no i fixed the problem, sudo rm /var/cache/apt/*.bin
<rski> hfpvv5: i searched a bit and found that it works in 9.04 without issues if you belive the report https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsDlink
<joaopinto> it does work, I am using it
<dabukalam> @ko use btnx
<mib_cnzdhlkk> hi, quick ? before i install ubuntu, will all my programs such as photoshop etc be compatible?
<dabukalam> !btnx | ko
<parapanghelescu> can someone tell me the parameter sintax for the ping command in order to send only 4 packets pls ???
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about btnx
<zeno_> hi, i rebooted into windows, then back and now sound isnt playing (was in vista).  No errors but no sount emitting.  nothings muted, lsof | grep alsa just returns the mixer, help?
<rski> mib_cnzdhlkk: no
<rski> mib_cnzdhlkk: but you can run them anyway
<ko> dabukalam: I'll check it out. Thanks.
<joaopinto> mib_cnzdhlkk, no, there are some windows apps which can run using wine, but not all
<joaopinto> !wine ! mib_cnzdhlkk
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zeno_> mib_cnzdhlkk: theres usually othre programs to use, like gimp vs photoshop
<joaopinto> !wine | mib_cnzdhlkk
<ubottu> mib_cnzdhlkk: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<mib_cnzdhlkk> cool, thx
<zeno_> mib_cnzdhlkk: you can also run a vm like virtualbox
<Jomyoot> Anyone tried apt-build?
<dabukalam> HEELP. i just shrunk my windows partition and added the space to a storage partition i have set up (using gparted live), and although i can still see all the files on the partitions, grub won't boot into windows. it hangs with "Starting up..."
<Jomyoot> Does ubuntu compiles packages with O2 ?
<dabukalam> i've got both fdisk -l and menu.lst in here: http://paste.linuxassist.net/214899
<rski> Jomyoot: i think it varies
<joaopinto> Jomyoot, better ask on #ubuntu-motu
<jado> hi, how can i sync my clock with ntpdate ?
<parapanghelescu> indus > gotta go > i'll be back in 2 hours >
<joaopinto> jado, sudo ntpdate-debian
<jado> "no server suitable for synchronization found"
<Jomyoot> What is motu?
<joaopinto> !motu
<ubottu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<supersasho> hi.. how can i enable from terminal to update my system to aplha versions of KK?
<gharz> guys, how do i install open office in xubuntu 9.10?
<joaopinto> supersasho, I am not sure, maybe: do-release-upgrade -d
<Syntux> wtf?
<joaopinto> gharz, Add/Remove programas ? if you have such an action on xubuntu
<Syntux> sry
<jado> joaopinto: so do you know how i can do ?
<gharz> ok
<gharz> thanks
<Jomyoot> !apt-build
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-build
<Jomyoot> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Syntux> mainc.cpp:(.text+0x6b): undefined reference to `Num::Num(int)' // separete compilation problems :(((
<Jomyoot> !opensolaris
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opensolaris
<joaopinto> jado, sudo ntpdate-debian ntp.ubntu.com
<simplexio> ajhtiredwolf: ? thats intresting
<joaopinto> ops, .ubuntu
<joaopinto> assuming you can reach the ntp server
<joaopinto> Syntux, this channel is not for help with C++, please look for the appropriate channel, do a /list here in freenode
<Syntux> ok sorry
<jado> joaopinto: i still have "no server suitable for synchronization found"
<supersasho> joaopinto: thanks i'll give it a shot
<hfpvv5> joaopinto: can you elaborate on wireless dongle working on ubuntu? dlink dongle
<hfpvv5> i see a interface ra0 with same macid
<hfpvv5> dhcpclient dont work on it
<joaopinto> hfpvv5, the drivers are not available externally, they are provided on the system (kernel), and that dongle is supported on Ubuntu 9.04
<jeremy_> is there a channel devoted to questions about software development
<B3rz3rk3r> #software
<hfpvv5> joaopinto: i use 8.10 what should i do now
<joaopinto> hfpvv5, upgrade :)
<hfpvv5> can i upgrade a live system?
<hfpvv5> over the net
<hfpvv5> and work on it as well
<joaopinto> you can, but you shouldn't because mose packages will be upgraded, packages which you are using
<joaopinto> and, an upgrade is something that you need to plan for
<joaopinto> not something you want to do in the middle of a work
<joaopinto> because you  may get other problems related to the upgrade
<hfpvv5> is there any other solution
<helena> hi again . Ill need to blacklist my intel pci/vga card so ill can get my ati radeon to work .
<helena> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist =?
<joaopinto> helena, /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<helena> There now . How do i go on =?
<helena> How do i make the  00:02.0 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) to not load allways =?
<arand> helena: "lspci -k -s 00:02.0" should give you the name(s) of the kernel modules/drivers in use for the intel card. Then you should be able to add a line "blacklist *" (where * is the name of the module(s)) to the file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist ...
<helena> i want to deaktivate it like in win xp
<helena> 00:02.0 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) when i wrote it in the terminal
<LAMEGUEST> hey could someone give me a hand in manually specifying which partition to install ubuntu on please?
<burkesbythebay> Running Ubuntu 9.04  with a wired ethernet connection Realtek onboard nic and the Internet connection keeps on dropping out
<LAMEGUEST> pretty please
<jado> i'm still trying to sync my clock could someone help me please ? i've tried sudo ntpdate-debian ntp.ubuntu.com but that tells me : "no server suitable for synchronization found"
<zeno_> ok got sound working for movie player but its NOT working for mplayer or firefox.  help?
<stepanstas> I need to recover files from my corrupt ubuntu install.  I am running on a live cd.  I cannot see my partition as one of the "places".  Any advice?
<mbn_181> Hi, what is the app name of the file browser ( gnome )?
<joaopinto> mbn_181, nautilus
<LAMEGUEST> joapinto, would you be able to help me for a second with manually selecting partitions in ubuntu install please
<mbn_181> Strange , my Gnome Do cant find it
<joaopinto> LAMEGUEST, are you using custom partitioning?
<mbn_181> Mabye because its not in the app menu. How do I add an item to the app menu?
<joaopinto> mbn_181, maybe because there is menu entry for it
<LAMEGUEST> well I have an ntfs partition with windows and data on it already and i have a 50gb partition at the end of that, joaopinto.
<mbn_181> joaopinto: Yes, checking
<joaopinto> mbn_181, I mean, there is no menu entry
<LAMEGUEST> I divided the 50gb partition into ext4 and a swap set the mount point on the ext4 to / but how do i know when i go to install it the thing wont just use my whole harddrive and ignore my partitions @_@?
<joaopinto> LAMEGUEST, you have a free 50GB partition ?
<LAMEGUEST> yeah
<mbn_181> joaopinto: Yes, Im now trying to add it
<mbn_181> joaopinto: strange its absent
<stepanstas> I cannot see one of my partitions on the "Places" list.  I need to recover those files.  Any ideas?
<joaopinto> LAMEGUEST, your selection seems fine, after the partition selection, there is a summary screen
<LAMEGUEST> okay
<joaopinto> which lists what the installer is goind to perform
<joaopinto> you just need to check that it is goind to add new partitions, and not touch the current one
<joaopinto> if you have used custom partition, and you didn't deleted the ntfs explicitely, you are safe
<indus> damn
<joaopinto> LAMEGUEST, anyway, the general rule is, if you do partition changes, backup first
<mbn_181> joaopinto: It is called "File browser" under the menu -> Sys tools
<joaopinto> mbn_181, ok, but the app name is nautilus ;)
<helena> Arand . Svensk =?
<mbn_181> joaopinto: Yes, I wonder why Ubuntu mimicked it
<LAMEGUEST> it seems fine and dandy
<joaopinto> mbn_181, there has been some debate about some apps naming, they decided to replace some app names with action names instead
<LAMEGUEST> i'll just do it throwing caution to the wind
<LAMEGUEST> thanks joaopinto
<joaopinto> LAMEGUEST, good luck :)
<zeno_> hi im getting sound output in movie player but NOT mplayer or firefox
<bening> still confius installing tar.gz
<stepanstas> I cannot see a corrupt partition which i need to recover files from.  I was able to see the partition running on a Kubuntu live cd but not on the Ubuntu live cd.  Any way to see that partition?
<zeno_> hi im getting sound output in movie player but NOT mplayer or firefox, no errors just not hearing anything
<indus_> zeno_: maybe need to set sound output individually in the applications
<koshari> you can open nautilus with Go by folder name
<joaopinto> stepanstas, kubuntu and ubuntu CDs use the same kernel, so whatever is your problem, it is not related to the cd type
<helena> going crazy soon . Anyone who can help me with my little problem =?
<helena> pm me
<zeno_> indus_: for firefox? and no its not for amarok either
<indus_> helena: yes tell me
<joaopinto> stepanstas, did yoy try from the terminal: sudo fdisk -l ?
<lucian> hello people
<joaopinto> helena, you already got instructions here how to blacklist the modules
<indus_> zeno_: you mean when playing sound in firefox online videos
<lucian>  how do i remove some app from startup?
<stepanstas> joaopinto: I know.  I don't care about which cd.  But when i tried to recover to files with Kubuntu it couldnt open anything.  I thought Ubuntu might but Ubuntu doesnt show anything at all.
<helena> yes . but how do i type it correcly =?
<koshari> lucian depends where its being called from
<helena> i need step to step guide ;)
<joaopinto> stepanstas, if your partition is corrupted, the file manager will make no difference
<indus_> lucian: go to system>preferences>startup apps
<lucian> i want to remove Firefox and AVN
<lucian>  from start up
<joaopinto> helena, did you already identified the modules that you need to blacklist ?
<lucian>  and put compiz on startup
<zagabar> I have an ATI Radeon mobility X600, and when trying to boot, my screen gets stuck on a multi coloured distorted ubuntu logo. This happens just before the login prompt is to be shown. Before that, I can see the ubuntu logo load. This didn't happen some days ago, then it worked just fine. I have activated the proprietary driver quite recently. To fix this I have tried to go into recovery mode and change the driver in xorg.conf. It was se
<stepanstas> joaopinto: I am almost sertain that it is corrupt, but i have faith that there is a way to recover some of the files.
<rski> zagabar: you should paste the whole message
<joaopinto> stepanstas, can you list the partition with fdisk -l ?
<rski> zagabar: just saying
<zeno_> indus_: yes
<zagabar> rski: What message? I just get blur
<Cry__Baby> whenever I choose to "Automatical Login", Ubuntu stops at a black screen and doesn't login to Gnome.  Any ideas anyone pls?
<zeno_> its not jsut that though, its anything but movie player or sound tester
<rski> zagabar: your message ends in " It was se."
<indus_> zeno_: maybe try gstreamer-properties and set audio output to auto
<joaopinto> Cry__Baby, I believe there was some bug reported about that
<rski> zagabar: your message in this channel
<Cry__Baby> joaopinto: yes. must be.. so what do I do?  nothing?
<joaopinto> Cry__Baby, search for it on launchpad, they could be a workaround
<joaopinto> there
<Cry__Baby> whats launchpad?
<joaopinto> !launchpad
<rski> launchpad.net
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<stepanstas> joaopinto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/196221/   So i am seeing one more partition than the file browser is showing, i still cant tell one from the other
<white_> i deleted my trashcan, how can i undo that?
<zeno_> indus_: the test in gstreamer properties works, but applications dont
<selinuxium>  I'm trying out encrypted LVM for the first time. Got a warning about copying an autogenerated passphrase.... and to run a command... I get no response from running it...   ???   http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/53733
<selinuxium>  Any ideas anyone?
<indus_> zeno_: tried alsamixer
<joaopinto> stepanstas, i can only see, 1 ntfs, 1 linux, and 1 swap, is one those that you lost ?
<zagabar> rski: Weird.... I see the whole message. :S
<zagabar> I have an ATI Radeon mobility X600, and when trying to boot, my screen gets stuck on a multi coloured distorted ubuntu logo. This happens just before the login prompt is to be shown. Before that, I can see the ubuntu logo load. This didn't happen some days ago, then it worked just fine. I have activated the proprietary driver quite recently. To fix this I have tried to go into recovery mode and change the driver in xorg.conf. It was se
<zagabar> Same thing now?
<rski> yep
<FloodBot2> zagabar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zeno_> indus_: yes but not sure what to set
<joaopinto> zagabar, boot into recovery mode, and remove the proprietary driver, fglrx
<joaopinto> I mean, remove the package
<indus_> zeno_: what options do u have
<mossmon> i have some trouble with wolfenstein enemy territory
<joaopinto> zagabar, sudo apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<stepanstas> joaopinto: I dont think any of them should have been NTFS.  My computer should consist of the following.  One full ubuntu install with all the files i want to recover.  One Kubuntu install with nothing on it, its worthless install.  Then the live cd.
<joaopinto> stepanstas, someone installed an ntfs on that disk, which probably override an existing linux partition ?
<marcel> i want to show some top info on my desktop, what software to use for this? is there somehing like xsysinfo that outputs on my desktop?
<zelhar> Hello
<patrik> Hi, I have a image file which is a copy of an entire disk (bootable), and I need to extract it's contents somehow without booting it. How can I do that?
<joaopinto> marcel, try conky
<zeno_> indus_: its on hda nvidia (alsa mixer), sound prefrences are on hda nvidia ad198x Digital (alsa) but i dont see that option
<joaopinto> marcel, or gdesklets
<marcel> joaopinto, ok thanks
<zeno_> sound pref are working
<joaopinto> patrik, how was the image file created ? what type of image is it ?
<koshari> is it an iso?
<mossmon> when i try to open enemy territory it loads something for a second on terminal and says something about that it does not have enough memory
<zelhar> I installed ATI's propriety driver (frlrx) for my HD3650, and now power manager can't turn off my screen, instaed it just  blanks it.
<stepanstas> joaopinto: I was out of country, so im not surprised.  But i was still able to see the partition on the Kubuntu live cd.  I was able to see all the files, just not open them.  They should still all be there, right?
<zagabar> rski: Weird... I see the whole message... :S
<zagabar> joaopinto: Okay, trying that.
<zelhar> do you know this bug ? where can I file it or find a fix ?
<marcel> how do i "embed" conky on my desktop wallpaper?
<joaopinto> stepanstas, you could try to do a force mount of the ntfs partion as ext3, assuming it was ext3
<marcel> i want the output on my desktop, not in a window
<joaopinto> but it will probably fail, because the partition was probably formatted/installed
<patrik> joaopinto: It's a bootable USB-flash image. I suspect it's a straight copy of a hd (dd if=/dev/sda of=image.img)
<bening> i found error in installing the tar.gz package. any help?
<lucian> https://launchpad.net/awn/
<koshari> patrik have you tried loop?
<joaopinto> patrik, ok, you should be able to mount dd based images with mount loopback
<mossmon> could someone please help me with my enemy territory broblem..
<zeno_> indus_: you like a screenshot?
<joaopinto> mossmon, how much RAM do you have ?
<mossmon> 512mt
<geirha> patrik: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1000644
<stepanstas> im not sure if it was
<patrik> joaopinto: I tried that but can't find the fs type
<joaopinto> mossmon, and you are running gnome ?
<mossmon> yes
<patrik> joaopinto: I know it's ext3, but I seems there are several partitions in the image
<joaopinto> patrik, hum, that means mount is not recognizin the image header
<joaopinto> oh, so it's a disk copy, not a partition copy
<thanosplz> Hello i have a sony Vaio vgn-AW11m/h I am trying for hours to get the internal mic work.but nothing.I have tried all the devices suchs intel..1 .2 .and mic,capture and capture 2 but nothing Does anyone have any idea to help
<thanosplz> ?
<joaopinto> patrik, that will required some more advanced option, like using an offset option, I don't know if mount loop supports that
<marcel> how to display conkey as root window on xfce?
<joaopinto> marcel, try asking on #xubuntu
<zeno_> anyone know why only gstreamer audio would be audible?
<joaopinto> zeno_, have you tried padevchooser ?
<zeno_> joaopinto: installing it now
<mossmon> joaopinto, i used google translate to get the text to english. it says Memory region crossing
<patrik> joaopinto: The problem is that I can't put it on my usb-stick since it's too small. I'll keep digging. There must be some way around it. Thanks!
<joaopinto> mossmon, the text is non english ?
<gravisan> anyone know how i can remap ctrl-e to the letter 'a' ?
<joaopinto> patrik, check http://www.andremiller.net/content/mounting-hard-disk-image-including-partitions-using-linux
<geirha> patrik: see the link I posted to you earlier
<timob> hi how do I change the default application that launches when I plug in my ipod?
<mossmon> joaopinto, it says only one sentence on my languange
<thanosplz> Hello i have a sony Vaio vgn-AW11m/h I am trying for hours to get the internal mic work.but nothing.I have tried all the devices suchs intel..1 .2 .and mic,capture and capture 2 but nothing Does anyone have any idea to help ?
<gravisan> anyone?
<joaopinto> mossmon, run enemy territory with:LANG=C ./whatever_you_use_to_run_it
<patrik> geirha: Oh, I somehow missed your post. Thanks
<joaopinto> prefix the command with LANG=C to force it to english
<koshari> patrik you have a sopare hdd?
<zeno_> joaopinto: its not listing my output device in padevchooser, but it IS in sound prefrences.  i only see null output in padev
<joaopinto> he doesn't need a spare hd :)
<mossmon> joaopintto, it says only the same..
<mossmon> oops, typo
<joaopinto> zeno_, I don't know much about audio config, but it seems pulseaudio is not using your device
<zagabar> joaopinto: Thanks it worked! =D
<koshari> timob  preferences > prefered apps,
<joaopinto> zagabar, ;)
<zeno_> joaopinto: is there a way to NOT use pulsaudio, just alsa
<timob> koshari: I tried that it doesn't change it....
<timob> still starts rhythmbox
<joaopinto> zeno_, I think there is, but I don't know :\
<DaveCo> can someone help me with deluge, i want to download more than 3 files at a time and i dont know how
<mossmon> joaopinto, it didnt change anything
<koshari> timob in nautilus preferences > media tab
<gravisan> hello?
<joaopinto> that's odd
<ggg> is there any command to change the gdm, or any command to install any utility where i can change the gdm?
<wekt> Anyone know of documentation about where apt(itude) will look for Packages(.gz) when using the file:// transport?
<dsabecky> ggg, what exactly do you want to change?
<timob> koshari: thanks ...
<ggg> dsabecky, i want to change the gdm theme
<koshari> wekt in the root of the location afaik
<dsabecky> ggg, under Administration, there is an option called "Login Window
<ggg> dsabecky, i know this , i want to add more gdm option
<indus_> zeno_: sorry was away
<dsabecky> ggg, under the "Local" tab, you can change the theme.
<indus_> zeno_: ya sure
<indus_> ggg: did u solve your problem?
<ggg> dsabecky, i know this, i want to add more option?
<dsabecky> ggg, What do you mean?
<ggg> indus, which problem ,gdm ore gpg key?
<indus_> ggg: gpg key
<dsabecky> It's a PGP key.
<indus_> ggg: rather, the one i was helping with
<indus_> dsabecky: no in this case its a gpg key
<ggg> dsabecky, in System>Administration>Log in window >local tab only eight option there ,want to add more
<dsabecky> ggg, click on the "Add" button.
<ggg> indus, gpg problem is not solved,i think it is not possible to solve that problem
<zeno_> indus_: i think the problem is most apps are trying to use pulse, which doesnt see my device (padev only shows null output)
<ggg> dsabecky, clicking the add button got a window ,but what would i add?
<indus_> zeno_: u on hardy?
<patrik> koshari: Well, I maybe have to resolve to that if nothing else works :)
<ggg> dsabecky, how would i get that theme to add new ?
<dsabecky> ggg, Well, you have to download a new theme if you want to add one. Just add the file you downloaded.
<zeno_> indus_: jaunty
<dsabecky> ggg, It will most likely be a .tar.gz file.
<koshari> patrik if you have lots of space on your partition you could use a vm possably,
<indus_> zeno_: hmm not sure how to solve it
<anodesni> My media library in mythtv (for browsing non recorded video files) does not show thumbnails, how do I enable that?
<indus_> zeno_: did u check all pulse audio guides on the forums?
<indus_> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<ggg> dsabecky, Yes, that's what i looking for. is there any command or any utility to avoid manually download?
<dsabecky> ggg, No. If you want a theme that isn't already included, you'll have to get it yourself. Check gnome-look.org for gdm themes.
<zeno_> indus_: should aplay -l have two devices (one analog 1 digital ) as card 0?
<koshari> ggg or roll your own
<dsabecky> koshari, Very true. :)
<indus_> zeno_: my knowledge on it is broken so i might not be able to help
<indus_> let me google wati
<ggg> dsabecky, i know about this. but there is a command like "apt-get install gnome-splashscreen" for splashscreen,i am looking for this type of option
<indus_> zeno_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=321048
<indus_> its for firefox
<dsabecky> ggg, A splashscreen is very different than a GDM theme.
<indus_> zeno_: wait dont try it , its better to get sound working with pulse than oss
<logic> what's  System-Tools-Backends? i get an error while upgrading and i really don't know how to solve ...
<ggg> koshari, what do you mean by "roll your own"?
<koshari> ggg http://live.gnome.org/GnomeArt/Tutorials/GdmThemes
<ggg> dsabecky, is it possible to make my own gdm,?
<dsabecky> ggg, Yes.
<ggg> dsabecky, how ,can you give any easy reference?
<Spike1506> where to find some good sound schemes for ubuntu? :)
<koshari> ggg http://linuxandmicrocontrollertips.blogspot.com/2009/06/howto-create-your-own-gdm-themes.html
<zeno_> indus_: also its old so that file no longer exists, and its not just firefox its also mplayer, amarok, (anything NOT gstreamer based)
<logic> help! what's  System-Tools-Backends? i get an error while upgrading and i really don't know how to solve this problem..
<indus_> zeno_: you on kde?
<indus_> zeno_: or mix of both
<indus_> zeno_: firefox issue could be due to flash maybe
<zeno_> indus_: gnome, running konversation and amarok tho
<ggg> koshari, thanks
<indus_> zeno_: so firefox doesnt use gstreamer for sound?
<zeno_> not for flah
<zeno_> flash
<indus_> zeno_: i mean, can u play windows media files and hear sound in firefox?
<zeno_> yes
<indus_> indus_: then its a flash issue dont u think?
<indus_> zeno_:what about dvds etc?
<zeno_> indus_: as i said movie player works.  mplayer amarok flash video not
<logic> guys please could anybody help me? i'm unable to update and upgrade my system.. what's the system-tools-backends error?
<zeno_> man this is a nightmare
<zeno_> might just have to go back to vista
<indus_> zeno_: :) no
<zeno_> now gstreamers not working again, after i switched to pulse and back
<jrib> zeno_: please ask an actual question if you expect help
<jrib> logic: pastebin error messages and what you are doing to get them
<zeno_> jrib: ive asked many
<jrib> zeno_: none that I have seen
<GreaterCore> zeno_: ask one at a time, we'll fix it one at a time
<indus_> zeno_: did u try to set amarok to use alsa?
<hopeless> http://pb.netgarage.org/5649 <--- what could be the reason for this wicd error message?
<zeno_> jrib GreaterCore ok, well im not hearing sound output, no errors just no audio.  nothing on mute.  only gstreamer stuff was working, until i switched to pulse and back to HDA Nvidia 198x digital (alsa) (which was working before).  now nothing again
<jrib> hopeless: the wicd daemon is not running?
<indus_> zeno_: i cant solve your amarok problem but i might help with firefox
<logic> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/196235/
<logic> jrib: i cannot access the synaptic because of this problem...
<jrib> logic: if you aren't using unofficial repositories, have you checked bugs.ubuntu.com for that error?
<hopeless> jrib, if i start it i get the same errormessage
<jrib> hopeless: doubt it's the same
<zeno_> indus_: i appreciate it, but now no sound is workign again
<logic> jrib: well, i'm using official stuff, so i don't understand why this problem came out..
<zeno_> jrib GreaterCore any ideas?
<logic> jrib: what do you think?
<indus_> zeno_: hmm could you select sound output to analog instread and try
<hopeless> jrib, it is the same
<jrib> logic: pastebin your source.list*, the output of « sudo apt-get update » and your upgrade command again
<jrib> hopeless: pastebin
<zeno_> indus_: then i get an error instead of it saying its playing back, but no sound (like with digital)
<indus_> zeno_: which sound card
<jrib> zeno_: what did you do regarding sound since your install?
<hopeless> http://pb.netgarage.org/5650 jrib
<zeno_> jrib it was working, then i rebooted, now its not
<indus_> zeno_: also for firefox i recomend you reinstall flash
<jrib> hopeless: that's you running the client again, no?
<logic> jrib: how can i find my sources.list file?
<indus_> zeno_: i suggest set all to default then try again
<logic> jrib: i don't know where it is
<jrib> logic: /etc/apt/sources.list*
<zeno_> aplay -l lists card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: AD198x Analog [AD198x Analog] and another card 0, same thing but digital
<hopeless> jrib, yeah... i did /etc/init.d/wicd start and then started again 'cause starting the deamon said OK
<zeno_> indus_: already did, no dice
<jrib> hopeless: ok.  Thought you meant starting the daemon gave you the same error
<hopeless> no...
<hopeless> just starting the client after starting the daemon did
<jrib> hopeless: how did you install wicd?
<hopeless> apt-get install wicd
<indus_> zeno_: just for reference http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1136556&page=2
<logic> jrib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/196239/
<jrib> hopeless: try restarting dbus
<mezquitale> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hopeless> k
<pavan_> any idea tat nokia pc suite will run using wine?
<hopeless> jrib, other error now..i gonna paste it
<zeno_> indus_: i guess as a last restort ill try removing/purging all pulse stuff and rebooting
<indus_> zeno_: ya you can try it
<jrib> hopeless: check this bug: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/wicd/+bug/295609
<thanosplz> How is the command in terminal in order to see what soundcard do I have?
<indus_> zeno_: good luck
<hopeless> http://pb.netgarage.org/5651 this is the new one
<zeno_> indus_: thx
<lucian> hey what's the command from terminal to close the PC in 10 min?
<lucian>  sudo shutdown ....?
<indus_> zeno_: see u soon with some sound
<forceflow> sudo shoutdown 10m ?
<pavan_> plz tell whether wine can be used to install Nokiapcsuite?
<ikonia> pavan_: try #winehq
<rameshwo>  i had dual boot ubuntu,xp   and i formatted c: and installed windoz again.. how to regain the grub menu ??
<forceflow> sudo shutdown +10m
<mezquitale> how can you tell whether youre using 64 version or 32 bit version??
<indus_> sudo shutdown -h minutes
<thanosplz> the command in order to identify my sound card someone please....
<pavan_> k.. thanks
<ikonia> mezquitale: uname -a shows the arch 386 x86_64
<sacarlson> thanosplz you can try lspci
<mezquitale> Linux cinux 2.6.24-24-rt #1 SMP PREEMPT RT Wed Apr 15 18:09:25 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<thanosplz> thanks dude
<ikonia> mezquitale: 32bit
<rameshwo>  i had dual boot ubuntu,xp   and i formatted c: and installed windoz again.. how to regain the grub menu ??
<mezquitale> ikonia: thanks!
<rski> rameshwo: re-install grub
<rski> rameshwo: windows over-wrote it
<quibbler> !grub | rameshwo
<ubottu> rameshwo: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<forceflow> rameshwo: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<Guest48399> so many people
<rameshwo> rski: yes..  how to install grub again ..
<rski> ^
<tripppy> rski, boot ubuntu live cd, install it that way
<rski> tripppy: what
<indus_> rameshwo: use live cd and boot
<rameshwo> rski: i though there would be recover.. like  option but culdn't find.
<quibbler> !ask | Guest48399
<ubottu> Guest48399: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<NIKoOo> quien habla español
<NIKoOo> D :
<indus_> rameshwo: open terminal and type sudo grub
<quibbler> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<NIKoOo> thanks
<NIKoOo> : D
<solo> hi all
<quibbler> !welcome | solo
<ubottu> solo: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<rameshwo> indus_: that would do  ?
<indus_> more steps
<indus_> rameshwo: just follow what i say
<indus_> rameshwo: are you on live cd now?
<rameshwo> no  i'm on xp.. you can give the terminal command...
<rameshwo> indus_: no  i'm on xp.. you can give the terminal command...
<zeno> indus_: hurray! yup pulse was causing the issue a remove on all related stuff worked :)
<indus_> zeno: ok thaats nice!!
<indus_> zeno: let me guess, you installed few extra pulse software and fiddled with it :P
<indus_> zeno: and  you lost sound :)
<indus_> rameshwo: boot from live cd so its easier to fix
<zeno> indus_: nope i swear i just rebooted into vista then back and nothing
<indus_> zeno: just kidding :0
<zeno> indus_: just glad i can use ubuntu again
<rameshwo> indus_: after booting from live ?
<indus_> zeno: pulse has its advantages u know, i can finally play (since hardy) music and movies simultaneously
<indus_> rameshwo: ya
<indus_> rameshwo: nvm here link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1136556&page=2
<rameshwo> indus_: ok.
<indus_> rameshwo: just install grub to an ubuntu partition instead of the mbr
<Micechal> elo
<indus_> rameshwo: ok nvm that last comment
<indus_> rameshwo: just write down steps in paper and come back if u have issues
<Micechal> linux is better than windows :D
<rameshwo> indus_: ok.
<rameshwo> indus_: nvm  means ?
<Mash> anyone could help regarding with dial up i just did install my modem driver that i was download in linuxant site and set it right but when i ready to connect and dial i couldnt connect it says could not determine the proxy server
<indus_> rameshwo: never mind
<indus_> nv,
<indus_> nvm
<rameshwo> indus_: ok...nvm..
<indus_> !nvidia > indus
<indus_> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Mash> indus_ any idea about dial up ?
<newone> hi  all , i use ubuntu today.
<zeno> newone: ok lol
<rameshwo> newone: ok congratulations.....  good choice..
<freedom_> i have the same trouble
<newone> whick bt software is better/
<newone> which
<Mash> i did install the modem driver and it was detected but when i start using pon yes it dial but when i use plog to see it was not connected
<freedom_> anybody gets a good idea
<rameshwo> we use ubuntu  or we run ubuntu ???
<newone> i am chinese .english isn't good
<indus_> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<TIBURON> HOLAAA
<newone> :)
<indus_> !dialup > mash
<ubottu> mash, please see my private message
<pescadito> hola
<TIBURON> HABLEEM
<pescadito> sisi gohl
<TIBURON> HOLA
<pescadito> cbsauy
<ikonia> TIBURON: ok
<pescadito> hoy es noche de sex
<NIKoOo> how can instal the natives drivers for a wifi
<pescadito> (8)
<FloodBot2> pescadito: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NIKoOo> D:
<indus_> newone: welcome to ubuntu :)
<ikonia> pescadito: stop that please
<TIBURON> vo pescadoito  ss comida para los tiburonessssss
<pescadito> qien sos niko0o
<pescadito> sisis daleatrapame
<TIBURON> no ikonia no jodais conio
<ikonia> guys - English channel please
<TIBURON> opaa
<Paavi2_0> !es
<TIBURON> niko
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<TIBURON> qien es ese?
<TIBURON> esta medio colado?
<pescadito> que te pa aca se pica too
<TIBURON> pero no hai problem eeee
<Mash> now here's the deal how can i found the kde applications ?
<ikonia> TIBURON: pescadito stop please
<pescadito> eeehhhhhhhç
<NIKoOo> admin !!
<ikonia> last chance - STOP
<Paavi2_0> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<TIBURON> vooooooooooooooooo ,...........pescaditooo ss comida .... con salsa WALFON
<indus_> Mash: which applications?
<pescadito>  cfiou pake anhgesh?
<Ademan> does upstart currently have features that make it suitable for a cron replacement?  I know that was among the things upstart was intended to do...
<ikonia> Ademan: nah, not really
<ActionParsnip> Mash: if they don't appear in the menu, you can launch them from terminal. If they launch that way you can manually create an entry in your menu whever you please
<indus_> is there a #ubuntu-dev?
<Mash> the KDE application
<Ademan> devel
<ActionParsnip> indus_: try it
<ikonia> indus_: #ubuntu-devel
<indus_> join #ubuntu-dev
<indus_> oops
<pescadito> oops
<Ademan> ikonia: nah it doesn't have those features? or that's not really one of the goals?
<pescadito> fffffffffff
<ikonia> Ademan: doesn't have the features
<Mash> indus_ i just follow all the requirements on wiki but no luck with my connections
<indus_> Mash: which country r  u?
<Mash> philippines
<rameshwo> hey.. i have ubuntu 8.10  and i want Xubuntu 9.04(i've got iso ).. how to upgrade.... ?
<JayX> hi
<ikonia> rameshwo: you need the alternative CD to upgrade by CD
<ikonia> !upgrade > rameshwo
<ubottu> rameshwo, please see my private message
<ikonia> rameshwo: otherwise follow the instructions ubottu just sent through
<Ademan> ah, thanks ikonia, with than in mind, if I wanted to schedule some tasks which may or may not be recurring, am i best off using cron jobs? or is there anything that's preferred?
<indus_> ikonia: but he can upgrade from gnome to xfce too?
<ikonia> Ademan: cron is the way to go
<rameshwo> indus_: yes that would be good too..
<JayX> ikonia, hey good day, qustion is it possible to tripple boot a laptop with Win 7, Win XP and Ubuntu?
<ikonia> indus_: that's just a desktop
<indus_> Mash: which version of ubuntu
<ikonia> JayX: yes
<midkniht> anyone actually ran the ubuntu server edition on a production server?
<ikonia> midkniht: yes
<Ademan> thanks ikonia, i never bothered to learn cron, so here goes haha
<midkniht> everyone i know uses debian
<indus_> ikonia: i mean its xubuntu-desktop with a whole lot of upgrades, its possible?
<rameshwo> indus_: i actually wanted X desktop so i got 9.04 Xubuntu from friend..
<midkniht> whats beneficial in ubuntu server?
<Ademan> i would assume launchpad is all ubuntu machines
<ikonia> indus_: yes
<ikonia> midkniht: personal prefernce, thats it
<midkniht> ok
<indus_> rameshwo: there is no such thing as X desktop
<JayX> ikonia, sweet, ok well last time I dual booted Ubuntu & Win XP I had a little issue with my boot loader ( Ubuntu was my defualt OS / after 30 seconds ubunto would load) how do i change that if i try a tripple boot?
<indus_> ikonia: today there was a guy trying to upgrade from cd,but he kept getting gpg errors
<rameshwo> idn:  Xfce // is it correct ?
<zeno> indus_: icewm comes close =p
<ikonia> JayX: it's all stored in the /boot/grub/menu.lst file on your ubuntu machine, easy to change
<ikonia> indus_: needs to be the alternetive CD and a valid CD
<indus_> zeno: really? Its called X desktop?
<indus_> ikonia: it was alternate cd and what does a valid cd mean?
<ikonia> indus_: no problems/errors with it
<zeno> well no but basically no extras from x
<ActionParsnip> indus_: then add the key, then upgrade
<Psykopaten> join /FiSH
<Mash> got anymore idea indus_ ?
<ikonia> indus_: you also have to import the gpg keys as the instructions ubottu sent suggest
<indus_> ActionParsnip: how to add the key yes yes ?
<JayX> ikonia ah ok well any suggestions for me, im gooing to start the process in a few, got a laptop with 320GB, gonna format the hole thing and partition it into 3 (WinXP, Win7, Ubuntu) which OS should I install forst / last?  I would like XP my dafualt/first option, then Ubuntu, then Win 7
<ikonia> indus_: follow the instructions ubottu sent through
<ActionParsnip> indus_: you'll get a little sting of characters in the error
<ikonia> JayX: install the 2 windows OS's first - then ubuntu
<indus_> ActionParsnip: ok go on
<ikonia> JayX: it will be easy
<rameshwo> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ActionParsnip> indus_: gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv <code>; gpg --export --armor <code> | sudo apt-key add -
<ActionParsnip> indus_: but where it says <code> replace with the last 8 characters
<zeno_> wierd got booted from server due to nick collision
<JayX> ikonia ok thanks! wil start backing up all my stuff,  i should be back in this chatroom in about6-7 hours :D hope you'll be arround
<ActionParsnip> indus_: it wont work if you use the whole string, only the last 8
<indus_> ActionParsnip: aah thanks a lot but you know they should make it easier
<rameshwo> indus_: so what's my solution ? i need alternative cd ?
<Ademan> JayX: http://web.telia.com/~u88005282/sum/index.html provides a GUI for it, and I've used it successfully, but it's one of those "use at your own risk" applications, so I'd back up your menu.lst beforehand, at worst you'll have to boot with a liveCD and restore your old menu.lst
<ActionParsnip> indus_: they do, they have keys online. I just have a script to import keys when i need em
<Ademan> JayX: ah, I'm behind in your conversation haha, but for future reference that link ("startup manager") provides a GUI for modifying /boot/grub/menu.lst :-)
<ActionParsnip> indus_: i do a lot of stuff old skool, so it seems harder to the less experienced (no offence)
<indus_> ActionParsnip: thanks a million/ also do u know where they store it online?
<indus_> ActionParsnip: i remember using that code once for medibuntu
<JayX> adaman So that link you refered will give my boot menu a GUI? So i can "click" either Ubuntu, Win XP or Win 7 ? ?
<ActionParsnip> indus_: not sure, but guys who make ppa's publish their keys online, i just use that when apt-get moans
<ActionParsnip> indus_: its the same for all, just change the code used, hence why i have it in a script
<indus_> ActionParsnip: is the command you gave same for any package?
<pavan_> installing Nokia pc suite using winehq.. asking for .net framework?
<pavan_> any suggestions
<indus_> pavan_: install the .net framework what else
<JayX> ada\eman So that link you refered will give my boot menu a GUI? So i can "click" either Ubuntu, Win XP or Win 7 ? ?
<ActionParsnip> indus_: http://pastebin.com/f364cf92c
<JayX> ademan So that link you refered will give my boot menu a GUI? So i can "click" either Ubuntu, Win XP or Win 7 ? ?
<pavan_> code for installing .net framework
<ActionParsnip> indus_: with that (on mine anyhoo) I use:   getkey 5EAC6E3E   for example, and it will get the key for me
<simplexio> pavan_: winetricksmay help you
<coz_> pavan_,  ibelieve you want mono
<pavan_> wat is mono?
<simplexio> pavan_: winetricks ..
<ActionParsnip> !mono
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono
<indus_> ActionParsnip: you mean those are the last 8 chars for that package?
<ActionParsnip> !info mono
<rameshwo> can i install xfce.  from Xubuntu 9.04 iso   to my ubuntu 8.10 ??
<ubottu> Package mono does not exist in jaunty
<coz_> rameshwo,   sudo apt-get install xfce-desktop
<ActionParsnip> indus_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80120  do you get a code like that on in the top post?
<rameshwo> coz_: that's through internet.. it takes a lot of time in my case....poor internet..
<coz_> rameshwo,  mm  ok hold on
<JayX> ademan So that link you refered will give my boot menu a GUI? So i can "click" either Ubuntu, Win XP or Win 7 ? ?
<binarycodes> JayX, you want to click in the boot menu?? grow up dude
<ActionParsnip> indus_: you use the last 8 chars in the block after 'BADSIG'
<binarycodes> thats just for editing grub
<indus_> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<indus_> ActionParsnip: if i see that guy tomorrow ill help him
<ActionParsnip> indus_: that code will not be what you need, thats just an example
<coz_> rameshwo,  not sure other that sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<indus_> ActionParsnip: isnt it possible to include the key in the cd itself ?
<ActionParsnip> indus_: not sure mate, i always upgrade online
<ikonia> Dinkmeeker: it's not a repo
<ikonia> Dinkmeeker: sorry, not you
<indus_> ActionParsnip: poor guy couldnt upgrade to jaunty cos of the key thing
<ikonia> indus_: it's  not a repo - you'd have to rebuild the CD
<ikonia> indus_: then if you follow the instructions it tells you how to import
<ActionParsnip> !info xfce4
<ubottu> xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.6.0 (jaunty), package size 5 kB, installed size 48 kB
<indus_> ikonia: his cd didnt tell to import anything
<TOX> hallo
<indus_> ikonia: ok nvm ill read some more on it
<ikonia> indus_: it won't - it will error about the key, you have to import it
<coz_> rameshwo,  apparenlty the xubuntu-desktop is a small pacakge  you should be able to download it
<indus_> ikonia: yes i understand and also thanks to ActionParsnip for the code
<indus_> gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv <code>; gpg --export --armor <code> | sudo apt-key add -
<coz_> rameshwo,  give it a try   sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<indus_> ActionParsnip: thats 2 lines separate iam i correct?
<rameshwo> coz_: total size ?? but it would be good to intall from xubuntu 9.04..which i think has packages for xfce desktop...
<ActionParsnip> indus_: you can run them on the same line. Thats the beauty of ';'
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<indus_> ActionParsnip: gave me an error
<rski> hello
<ActionParsnip> indus_: what error?
<TOX> hi
<EvaLuaTe> is there any difference in the output of the command 'uname -a' between the 32 and the 64 bit versions of ubuntu?
<ikonia> indus_: READ the instructions ubottu gave you
<indus_> wait
<ActionParsnip> indus_: did you put the characters in from your error code ;)
<ikonia> Exposure: yes
<ikonia> Exposure: ues
<indus_> lol yeah
<ActionParsnip> indus_: ok, pastebin what it says and i'll have a look
<EvaLuaTe> ikonia: was that for me?
<EvaLuaTe> :P
<ikonia> EvaLuaTe: yes, sorry
<indus_> ActionParsnip: hoorway it works
<ActionParsnip> indus_: simple eh
<indus_> ActionParsnip: no ultimately tested keys found
<ActionParsnip> indus_: bang it in a script and you are laughing
<ActionParsnip> indus_: what command did you use?
<rameshwo> ubottu: once more the instruction for upgrading in the pm please. that you send before..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<indus_> ActionParsnip:same you gave me
<indus_> gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv <code>; gpg --export --armor <code> | sudo apt-key add -
<EvaLuaTe> ikonia: could you please tell me what the difference is? i guess for the 32 bit version there appears i686, what does appear for the 64 bit version?
<ActionParsnip> indus_: is that the EXCT code you used?
<ikonia> EvaLuaTe: x86_64
<ActionParsnip> indus_: *exact
<EvaLuaTe> ikonia: cool, thanks :)
<indus_> ActionParsnip: its working but ya i just entered code from that link u gave
<rameshwo> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<indus_> ActionParsnip: so probably useless
<ikonia> indus_: read the link ubottu sent you, it explains it all
<rameshwo> !Xubuntu-Channels
<ubottu> Support: #xubuntu | Developer Discussion: #xubuntu-devel | Offtopic chatter: #xubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> indus_: no, when you get a GPG error, you replace <code> with the last 8 characters in the error that you get on screen
<indus_> ubottu didnt give em anythinh
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<indus_> ActionParsnip: yes i got it.ill delete my keys in home system and use this command to get it fresh
<ActionParsnip> indus_: it will never be <code> it will be something LIKE 3E56FA75 or similar. I can't tell you the exact command as I have no way of knowing.
<indus_> 437D05B5
<indus_> ActionParsnip: like this from the link you gave me
<indus_> after badsig
<ActionParsnip> indus_: no, that link was for an example
<ActionParsnip> indus_: and only an example
<Psykopaten> Anyone installed FiSH for irssi using MIRACL http://pastebin.com/m7cd4f2e3, getting error trying compiling
<indus_> ActionParsnip: ya iam not looking for a any keys
<ActionParsnip> indus_: are you getting errors like that though?
<indus_> ActionParsnip: someone else was
<indus_> ActionParsnip: my system is hale and hearty :)
<ActionParsnip> indus_: ok thats cool, get them to read their output and use the right keys, th link I gave was to clarify we were talking about the right sort of error
<indus_> i guess ill just feast on some parsnips
<angel_love> natalia
<indus_> angel_love: who is natalia
<indus_> ActionParsnip: what u mean right sort of error?
<Mx> who can help with phpmyadmin installation?
<ActionParsnip> indus_: the gpg type of error. If they are seeing that sort of thing we are on the same page
<lightbricko> How do I access my newly installed Intel X25-M SSD disk from Jaunty Jackalop? It shows up in BIOS but I can't find it in Ubuntu.
<pavan_> i have downloaded wintricks.. can anyone tell me how to use it
<Mx> I have this error http://pastebin.com/m2259c6db
<rski> pavan_: #winehq
<pavan_> winetricks*
<ActionParsnip> indus_: but that exact gpg code will most likely not be the right one for what you are dealing with
<|ns|nR8> lightbricko is it formatted
<pavan_> winehq was not able to download nokia pc suite
<ActionParsnip> pavan_: if you dont know then you probably don't need it
<indus_> ActionParsnip: see, the person had a cd to upgrade from,but didnt have the gpg key to authenticate cd , so with your help i can help him now
<ikonia> pavan_: I suggest you take that to #winehq
<pavan_> plz help me...
<lightbricko> |ns|nR8: No idea, just installed it. (It's new, I don't know if it's formatted then)
<ikonia> indus_: check the guide ubottu sent - give the guide to him, it explains it step by step
<pavan_> k..
<|ns|nR8> id try format it..then it should be fine
<indus_> ikonia: i didnt get any guide from ubottu
<ActionParsnip> indus_: thats fine, try and update and yu will get an error regarding keys. You can then use the code with a portion of the error mesage generated to import the right key
<ikonia> Upgrae > indus_
<ikonia> Upgrade > indus_
<ikonia> !upgrade > indus_
<ubottu> indus_, please see my private message
<indus_> ikonia: ok thank you very much
<indus_> ActionParsnip: ok i will do it
<indus_> ikonia: that link doesnt say anything about missing gpg keys
<ikonia> indus_: it does if you read it
<indus_> ikonia: i didnt see it/also troubleshooting links not working
<k0rnz> human reptilian hybrid fallen angels
<k0rnz> oops sorry wrong window
<indus_> ikonia: do u see it? i dont
<ikonia> indus_: which guide are you reading
<indus_> ikonia: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ikonia> indus_: it says "follow the onscreen instructions" one of those instructions is "do you want to import keys"
<indus_> ikonia: huh which one are you reading?
<ikonia> indus_: point 4 - "follow the on screen instructions"
<indus_> ikonia: huh i see point 4 but dont see anything else no screens
<indus_> ikonia: ok i think my internet is slow
<ikonia> indus_: on screen instructions = instructions will appear on screen
<indus_> ikonia: but i dont see any pic or line saying import keys
<ikonia> the on screen instructions tell you to do that
<indus_> ikonia: ok nvm iam too tired for this... ill figure it out
<indus_> ikonia: thank you
<Sarthor> How to install LSM, http://www.shorewall.net/MultiISP.html#lsm , any help? Thanks in Advance
<indus_> ikonia: but its funny why he didnt get an option to import keys and only got errors about missing keys
<ikonia> indus_: not really
<indus_> ikonia: no?
<ikonia> not really,
<indus_> ikonia: then?
<indus_> ikonia: its a bug maybe?
<ikonia> probably missed the pop up - or didn't read it properly
<indus_> ikonia: hmm ok ill guide him tomorrow again step by step
<indus_> ikonia: thanks (* million)
<ziroday> Sarthor: you'll have to compile LSM from source as there does not appear to be a package in the repo's
<gharz> guys, how do i connect to a windows network? in ubuntu it has nautilus where i can type the address network:/// to search for any windows windows... in xubuntu how do i do this?
<Sarthor> ziroday, where can i find that source,
<hopeless> jrib, after rebooting wicd worked....strange thing...
<ziroday> gharz: last time I checked thunar didn't support native samba share mounting. Otherwise you'll have to mount it with smbfs or something similar. Anyway #xubuntu will probably be more helpful :)
<ziroday> Sarthor: well the homepage is at http://lsm.foobar.fi/ and the downloads are at http://lsm.foobar.fi/download/
<gharz> ziroday: thanks... i sent the message to this room. my mistake. :(
<raphael__> hi
<rski> hi
<raphael__> I am hacking the world
<hopeless> but another question, i said encrypt private data because i thought it's gonna encrypt /home with LUKS, but now i have this ecrypt thing...how do i get rid of it? in google i just found how to install, but not how to decrypt the data
<rski> aren't we all
<Jimi_Neutral> i hav been reading this book on learning C and there is one peice of text that keeps coming up which it says nothing about what it is ......it  is %d and i think if i knew what this actually was i would be able to sort out this problem i have cause the error keeps mentioning this peice of text
<raphael__> As of now, I am a new good, I installed Linux
<Sarthor> ziroday, there is no  howto installation
<booonas12333> great raphael :-)
<rski> raphael__: good first step
<ziroday> Jimi_Neutral: ##c will be more helpful
<pavan_> hello can anyone tell me how to merge winetricks and wine hq?
<raphael__> I am planning migrating many laptops, like, most of them just can't sustain Windows anymore :)
<ikonia> pavan_: wine hq - is a channel
<Jimi_Neutral> oops sorry yeah wrong room
<ziroday> Sarthor: yes, the person who wrote that failed to provide one. Look for a README or INSTALL file in the source directory
<ikonia> pavan_: please stop asking for wine support
<ikonia> pavan_: join the channel #winehq and ask in there
<pavan_> k.. thks sorry for the trobule
<Sarthor> ziroday, i download and checked yesterday. no help.
<cankoy> how do I shape inbound network traffic? I want to give high priority to streaming radio so it's not interrupted.
<Nullifi3d> Jimi_Neutral: did you get your answer
<ba5e> are there any benefits/negative points when enabling jaunty-proposed repository in jaunty?
<freedom_> hello,i am running ubuntu9.04,but there are lines horizontal at the right side of the screen,anybody got this problem,is there a solution
<askand> Hi! I'm going to england for a couple of months and need a way to access my computer (in Sweden) while I'm there..suggestions? SSH?
<om26er> plz tell me how to make an ubuntu usb
<om26er>  bootable
<hopeless> askand, isn't ssh always the way to access a computer from outside?
<ba5e> askand: good idea with ssh. you can tunnel VNC through it too if you want X (but it is slow)
<Maximo> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<askand> hopeless: perhaps it is :)
<askand> ba5e: terminal is fine
<om26er> how to install ubuntu
<Nullifi3d> om26er: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar
<om26er> from usb
<janmejay> is vserver broken in jaunty? every once in a while guest stops showing files(the files on host however are visible)
<ba5e> askand: a good guide here/ en bra guide här: http://ubuntu-se.org/wiki/Servrar/VNC
<ziroday> !install | om26er
<ubottu> om26er: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<om26er> will this method work for xubuntu
<Nullifi3d> it should
<janmejay> any vserver maintainers here?
<askand> ba5e: :) I have to forward port 22 to my computer in my router ?
<Maximo> !scp \ Maximo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scp \ Maximo
<norpan111> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<norpan111> ey
<indus_> !scp > Maximo
<ubottu> Maximo, please see my private message
<user1> Have a new USB flash drive, which I'd like to rename, like you can in Windows, how do I do it in Linux?
<norpan111> user1,  same thing
<norpan111> Is gnome-do docky really more effective than The panel?
<ba5e> askand: yes, but i would not use port 22, use something random, liek 43287 etc
<remoteCTRL> hi all!
<parapanghelescu> can someone tell me the parameter sintax for the ping command in order to send only 4 packets pls ???
<remoteCTRL> anyone ever tryed out pohmelfs?
<remoteCTRL> parapanghelescu: ping -c 4 <ip-address>
<parapanghelescu> iCTRL > what is -c ( count ? )
<remoteCTRL> parapanghelescu: it is what you asked for
<remoteCTRL> parapanghelescu: if you want to know more details about ping command do "man ping"
<askand> ba5e: ah, ok for securityreasons?
<ba5e> askand: yes
<remoteCTRL> pohmelfs, anybody?
<GreyGhost> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ba5e> and its best to have a keyfile too ;)
<shareenergy> Hello ppl
<shareenergy> how can I change the init level from grub?
<shareenergy> I created a script under /etc/rc2.d and now the system hangs
<kk_ubuntu3> hello, can some one tell me how can I setup a nework of computers using ubuntu to share files like the way it is done in windows with my networkplaces?  I amn I should be able to share my ~/public folder.
<remoteCTRL> shareenergy: you mean to let it boot into init 3 instead of init 5?
<shareenergy> is it possible to change the init level? on boot?
<ikonia> remoteCTRL: ubuntu boots to init 2 by default
<ikonia> shareenergy: boot into single user mode and remove/disable the script
<parapanghelescu> remoteCTRL > thanks for your answer ...I checked the man .....I only wasn't aware that I have to add 4 after -c parameter .....I made -c4 and -4 and didn't worked > thant's why my question > thanks anyway
<shareenergy> ikonia: I cant even get there
<Jere`> Hello, how could I permanently edit the maximum number of files open limit? Currently I'm setting it using ulimit -n but it isn't permanent.
<remoteCTRL> ikonia: wasnt that rcS?
<ikonia> shareenergy: you can - boot into recovery mode from the grub prompt
<kuopeng> hello
<ikonia> remoteCTRL: no
<remoteCTRL> parapanghelescu: np man:)
<remoteCTRL> ikonia: whats the rcS for then?
<ikonia> remoteCTRL: apologies that looked like a "2" not an "S" to me
<shareenergy> ikonia: when I choose recovery mode it hangs also
<remoteCTRL> ikonia: :)
<ikonia> shareenergy: so if you're script is in run level 2 - than the problem is not your script
<ikonia> shareenergy: or you confifugred it wrong
<shareenergy> it was working before this script
<ikonia> shareenergy: boot from a cd - mount your disk and remove the script
<shareenergy> so is there any way to change the init level on grub?
<ikonia> shareenergy: if your using recovery shell - you're already changing the init level - so that won't work, boot from cd
<shareenergy> like kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-8-386 root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet splash init 1
<ikonia> shareenergy: recoevery mode is init 1
<ikonia> shareenergy: so that won't work according to your statment
<remoteCTRL> shareenergy: that is actually not how that works
<remoteCTRL> shareenergy: you can change to init 1 manually by entereing sudo init 1 into command prompt
<shareenergy> so how can i mount the partition so that i can delete my script from /etc/rc2.d ?
<ikonia> shareenergy: boot from a cdrom and mount the disk
<shareenergy> I dont have a cd on the remote system
<remoteCTRL> shareenergy: or you can boot into a command prompt with rro privilileges by exchanging the /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-8-386 directive through init=/bin/bash
<remoteCTRL> root not rro
<remoteCTRL> shareenergy: oops remote... thats gonna be a hard one then...
<shareenergy> remoteCTRL: cool let me try
<shareenergy> remoteCTRL: with iLOM is easy :)
<remoteCTRL> shareenergy: how will you edit the boot parameter on a remote machine?
<remoteCTRL> shareenergy: whats that?
<remoteCTRL> shareenergy: still there? i just told you rubbish
<remoteCTRL> shareenergy: dont replace anything but APPEND the init=/bin/bash switch to the kernels boot line
<jetienne> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<remoteCTRL> ikonia: still there dude?
<ikonia> just about
<ikonia> sorry not been following
<remoteCTRL> hehe
<remoteCTRL> ikonia: got any experience with pohmelfs?
<ikonia> remoteCTRL: no, never
<remoteCTRL> ikonia: not the point its my own problem that i am asking you about...:)
<remoteCTRL> ikonia: gosh this seems to be really unknown atm... thanks tho
<duskiv> is there a way how to get xinerama and composite up and running with new (nvidia-glx-180) / any nvidia drivers ?
<duskiv> is that a problem with xorg or nvidia drivers ?
<ikonia> remoteCTRL: sorry, ask again, I'll try listening this time
<ziroday> duskiv: doesn't nvidia offer there own xinerama replacement. twinhead or something?
<ikonia> twinview
<ziroday> ikonia: thanks
<remoteCTRL> ikonia: never mind dude if you never had anything to do with it i cannot ask you much about it, right? but thanks alot for the attempt tho
<duskiv> well twinview will not work as I have 4 screens attached to 2x nvidia 6200
<ikonia> no problem, sorry
<lightbricko> It seems like Ubuntu 9.04 doesn't detect my SSD disk. Where is it supposed to show if it's detected? As an icon on the desktop and in the left panel in Nautilus?
<arber4444> hello i have a hdd but acsidentally i deletet d partion how can i rebuild that partion without install ubuntu again
<ziroday> duskiv: and the issue is that compositing won't work over all 4 screens?
<remoteCTRL> ikonia: no need to be man i was always happy with you helping me so far;)
<ziroday> lightbricko: in sudo fdisk -l and mount
<duskiv> ziroday: but thx for the tip, i wil check the xinerama replacement ...
<remoteCTRL> arber4444: have you only deleted the partition table or have you really deleted the partition?
<duskiv> ziroday: well everything is slugish, it could be more responsible and effects are disabled
<ziroday> lightbricko: (you can pastebin them and we'll take a peek)
<Jomyoot> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY E048451D9EE6D873
<Jomyoot> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Jomyoot> What does this mean?
<arber4444> no i really delete the partion when i have installed ubuntu that mean i have only one partion now and that is c partion
<ziroday> duskiv: mmm personally I've never had much luck with two monitors on the same graphics cards. One card for one monitor might be better
<remoteCTRL> arber4444: meaning if you have intalled windows after linux your master boot record is overwritten but everything else is still there, you can fix that with supergrub disk
<ziroday> Jomyoot: you didn't add the GPG key for that PPA
<Jomyoot> this is a new install
<remoteCTRL> arber4444: well c partition doesnt sound like linux to me at all?
<arber4444> where can i get subur grub
<remoteCTRL> hehe
<duskiv> ziroday: well right now it's working 2x 6200 4 screens, the only thing that wasn't working was autodetection... i needed to specify the busIDs on my own
<ziroday> Jomyoot: have you modified /etc/apt/sources.list or gone into software sources?
<remoteCTRL> arber4444: just download and burn it
<ziroday> duskiv: aha
<lightbricko> ziroday: http://paste.ubuntu.com/196285/
<remoteCTRL> gawd i love such friendly ppl
<remoteCTRL> rrrr
<ziroday> lightbricko: err its sudo fdisk -l (note the sudo) :)
<lightbricko> ziroday: http://paste.ubuntu.com/196287/
<ziroday> lightbricko: okay, is the SSD the 80GB drive?
<lightbricko> Yes
<ranf> !ppagpg | Jomyoot
<ubottu> Jomyoot: Getting an error about a PPA's GPG key? see https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20a%20PPA%27s%20keys%20to%20your%20system
<ziroday> lightbricko: well its not formatted, you need to format the harddrive (you can do that with gparted/Partition Editor)
<lightbricko> ziroday: Thanks a lot!
<_Fauchi95_> Hello! It is a security risk to use a other server as archive.ubuntu.com or de.archive.ubuntu.com?
<ziroday> lightbricko: have fun!
<lightbricko> ziroday: sure!
<boscop> how can I access my usb stick from within a terminal?
<ziroday> _Fauchi95_: not much as long as you trust those archive admins
<ziroday> boscop: where did you mount it?
<ziroday> _Fauchi95_: in fact a script is run on external mirrors to check the packages are the same as the ones on the main mirror. Its very safe
<boscop> ziroday, it's in the usb-slot and I want to save my files on it because after an interrupted apt-get dist-upgrade it starts only in terminal mode
<arber4444>  hello i have a hdd but acsidentally i deletet d partion how can i rebuild that partion without install ubuntu again
<jerroome> hello
<ziroday> boscop: ookay. Well first you need to mount the thumbdrive by doing mount /dev/<thumbdrive> /path/to/mount/point
<Dr_Willis> boscop:  use the mount command to see where its mounted to (or to mount it) then just access its mountpoint same as you would any other directory.
<dobre_zuo> what is %u in bash?
<_Fauchi95_> ziroday, yes i know but theoretical the admin of the mirror can put harmful code into the packages, or?
<ziroday> _Fauchi95_: no, as the script checks to make sure all the packages are the same as on the main server
<ziroday> dobre_zuo: user?
<_Fauchi95_> ziroday, a script on the mirror or on the computer?
<boscop> ziroday, what is thumbdrive?
<ziroday> boscop: you can find that by doing sudo fdisk -l and looking for the right entry
<ziroday> _Fauchi95_: a script managed by the main mirror
<janhaj> hi.. i install ubuntu in minimalistic version (from alternate cd).. after that i install xorg, gdm, gnome-terminal, gnome-session, nautilus,metacity with parameter --no-install-recommends.. now i installed alsa (and alsa-base, utils..) but sound not working.. i wrote options snd-hda-intel model=laptop to als-
<_Fauchi95_> ziroday, thanks
<janhaj> alsa-base.conf but no effect.. what can i do?
<jerroome> I would like to start an application over /etc/event.d/tty1, but the graphic part doesn't start. I replaced the exec line of /etc/event.d/tty1 with 'exec /home/myapplication tty1'. the application runs correctly when I start it manually. Does anyone have an idea what I'm doing wrong ?
<Dr_Willis> janhaj:  sound in gnome also uses the pulseaudio I think.
<Dr_Willis> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<janhaj> I installed ubuntu in minimalistic version (from alternate cd).. after that i installed xorg, gdm, gnome-terminal, gnome-session, nautilus,metacity with parameter --no-install-recommends.. before 1 hours i installed alsa (and alsa-base, utils..) but sound not working.. i wrote options snd-hda-intel model=laptop to alsa-base.conf but no effect.. what can i do? (please, excuse my english.. I am from czech republic))
<janhaj> pulseaudio is only sound mixer or no?
<Dr_Willis> ubottu > PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and  installation instructions
<Dr_Willis> 'sound server'
<janhaj> but before i think that i doesnť have pulseaudio and sound worked..
<Dr_Willis> janhaj:  no idea.. good luck.
<jerroome> install it and you'll see if you need it
<xrekcilF> Hi i have a problem whit ubuntu 9.04 jaunty, the problem comes when i try to watch or play flash things in my browser the picture scrambles in the middle of the screen , it all works perfectly the flash things but just visually it scrambles i have no idea what is the problem.
<racquad> hi there. I'm installing Ubuntu 9.04 on a pendrive, but the disk access is quite slow. Any tip to improve speed?
<Dr_Willis> Im not sure i understand why you are even doing this weird stuff. :)  Sounds like you are just asking for more problems then you will solve.
<rski> racquad: get a faster pendrive
<janhaj> but i want have a maximal clean system..
<Dr_Willis> janhaj:  i imagine you are doing a lot of busy work for very little gain.
<racquad> rski, the pendrive is new
<boscop> ziroday, sudo fdisk -l shows path /dev/sda for the usb stick and it can't be found with mount
<racquad> is a kingstone 8 gb
<Dr_Willis> boscop:  most likely you need to mount /dev/sda1  not /dev/sda
<ziroday> boscop: try do sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/disk
<ctmjr> janhaj, you might consider oss4 for your sound
<Dr_Willis> racquad:  the 'unetbootin' tool can do a 'live cd' insall to a flash drive and makeit bootable.. it works very well.. and is decently fast.
<janhaj> <Dr_Willis> it is able.. but i am learning.. :)
<xrekcilF> Hi i have a problem whit ubuntu 9.04 jaunty, the problem comes when i try to watch or play flash things in my browser the picture scrambles in the middle of the screen , it all works perfectly the flash things but just visually it scrambles i have no idea what is the problem.Screen shots: http://img229.imageshack.us/i/screenshotkqv.png/     The screenshot is wrong too it takes faulse screenshots too i just discovered that, the scram
<xrekcilF> ble is actually just in the middle
<racquad> Dr_Willis, I will try it. I'm trying the traditional method. boot from a CD and install Ubuntu in the pendrive, as it was a regular HDD
<ziroday> xrekcilF: only for flash videos?
<janhaj> ctmjr: but alsa is necessary or no?
<xrekcilF> ziroday: yes only for flash
<ziroday> xrekcilF: can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log right after it does that
<ziroday> xrekcilF: also when closing firefox, does the distortion disappear?
<xrekcilF> ziroday: what do you mean right after it does, it only is scrambled on the browser part where i amplaying
<Tamale1> Hi everyone.. after upgrading to 9.04, I'm getting hard lockups pretty regularly even while my computer is just idling.. with no indication of anything going wrong in /var/log/messages.. is there a known bug with this version that could be causing this?
<ctmjr> janhaj, no oss4 it will replace alsa
<ziroday> xrekcilF: visit a flash video, then pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<theDtTvB2> I am looking for a lightweight image editor. Not as heavy as the gimp. Can anyone recommend an app?
<janhaj> ctmjr: and what about skype? will it work on oss4?
<xrekcilF> ziroday: k im listening to some drum n bass anyways atm so k, tho how i pastebin that? sorry i am quite noobish ubuntu user
<ziroday> !pastebin | xrekcilF
<ubottu> xrekcilF: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<natschil_> hello, when I plug in a headset into a fujitsu siemens lifebook t series laptop, the speakers do not turn themselves off. This worked with windows xp on the same laptop, so I don't think it's a hardware problem...any suggestions?
<xrekcilF> ziroday: i know what pastebin is how i get the output of xorg? :D
<ctmjr> janhaj, that i do not know you might have to change the audio settings in skype
<Dr_Willis> racquad:  i dont  do a 'normal' install to my pendrives.. i use the 'live -cd to pendrive' method..  that way i can put the pendrive in other machines.
<amundsen> hi
<ziroday> xrekcilF: I just need the log file in /var/log/Xorg.0.log, you can just open it in a text editor and copy it across to pastebin
<Dr_Willis> racquad:  the tradatinal install.. can be quirky
<xrekcilF> ziroday: thats what im asking HOW to open it :d
<amundsen> my xorg.conf file is empty in j.j
<amundsen> any idea?
<ziroday> xrekcilF: with any text editor. e.g. gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Dr_Willis> amundsen:  thats sort of normal :) with the new X versions.
<Tamale1> Hi everyone.. after upgrading to 9.04, I'm getting hard lockups pretty regularly even while my computer is just idling.. with no indication of anything going wrong in /var/log/messages.. is there a known bug with this version that could be causing this?
<amundsen> Dr_Willis: what should i do if i want to edit it ?
<natschil_> could this be an alsa problem?
<janhaj> ctmrj: my teacher and my friend said, that pidgin, flash must set to oss.. they said that alsa is better..
<natschil_> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<xrekcilF> ziroday: http://pastebin.ca/1461031
<Dr_Willis> amundsen:  depends on what you want to change..  X auto-configures for the most part.
<xtknight> i'm looking for a program like dreamweaver for linux.  but all i need is a simple text editor that can upload to ftp because i want to edit my php files.  gedit gives me "invalid reply" sometimes when i edit files on an ftp, so it's not reliable enough.  any clues?
<amundsen> Dr_Willis: i'd like to change the monitor's resolution to a higher one
<ctmjr> janhaj, well then have your friend and teacher fix alsa for you
<Tamale1> xtknight: I use gedit over sftp / ftp all the time
<xtknight> Tamale1, any clue why i'm getting "invalid reply" with nautilus and gedit...
<Tamale1> xtknight: are you sure you've created the connection to your server properly?
<xtknight> Tamale1,  half the time?  can i set a max # ftp connections or something?
<ziroday> xrekcilF: hmm odd, does this happen on the livecd/fresh install?
<coz_> xtknight,   http://www.linuxalt.com/
<janhaj> ctmjr: but they don't know.. it is not so big linux guru..
<Tamale1> xtknight: that shouldn't be a problem.. are you connecting to it with 'connect to server'
<xtknight> coz_, thx i was looking for that
<xtknight> Tamale1, yea i am
<Dr_Willis> amundsen:  for that - normally i dont have to mess wth the xorg.conf any more. Once i get the video card drivers set proplery. they see/use the newer res.  I do use DVI connectors that helps a lot these days.
<Dr_Willis> !fixres | amundsen
<ubottu> amundsen: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<amundsen> Dr_Willis: of course, i tried to do it with the graphical setup tool, but didn't let me changing to anything superior to 1024x768
<coz_> xtknight,  there are also other laternatives for dreamwaever hold on
<xtknight> Tamale1, but it works like half the time, sometimes i go into a directory it knocks me out of there with "Invalid reply"
<xtknight> and gedit says same thing, same api i guess
<Tamale1> xtknight: Yah, I would suggest changing to sftp if you can
<Dr_Willis> amundsen:  it may also depend on your video card/chipset
<coz_> xtknight,  one is calle  amaya I believe
<xrekcilF> ziroday: i did 6.06 LTS then upgraded to 8.04 and on 8.04 it didnt have the exact same problem but just on the desktop it scrambled when i moved things across it, then i upgraded to 8.10 interpid what had few problems too and then to 9.04 that sucks because it messed up my wine.
<Tamale1> can anyone help me with my hard lockups?
<xtknight> Tamale1, so i could use sftp with a standard ftp server or?
<xtknight> Tamale1, ya i might be able to help u with that
<xrekcilF> ziroday: cant even play counter strike 1.6 because wine crashes :(
<Tamale1> xtknight: do you have any access to the server
<xtknight> coz_, thx a lot ill check it out
<ziroday> xrekcilF: well can you please try a fresh install and see if this is reproducible
<xtknight> Tamale1, not to the server shell at least i dont think so..  i mean it's like a webhost someone offered me so ive got cpanel ftp access, and so on
<xrekcilF> ziroday: yes it does it every time i fresh install
<coz_> xtknight,  just  google    linux alternatives for dreamweaver  or   linux dreamweaver alternatives
<xrekcilF> ziroday: 12th fresh install atleast.
<ziroday> xrekcilF: no as in burn a livecd, install flash and play flash
<ctmjr> janhaj, ok with alsa type aplay -l in terminal
<xtknight> coz_, ya i am more concerned about being able to use ftp like a simple ftp text editor or something.  i think most of the linux web design tools dont have that but ill have to check it out
<sambagirl> i gave up on having audio for ubuntu since i never was able to have any kind of support from here. but now i have another issue that is not good for me.
<xrekcilF> ziroday: Eh i burned a 9.04 live cd but i think i burned it wrong or sumth
<sambagirl> 'E:Unable to parse package file /var/lib/dpkg/status (1), E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<rameshwo> linux alternative for download accelerator  or internet download manager ???
<janhaj> ctmjr: janhaj@janhaj-laptop:~$ aplay -l
<janhaj> **** Seznam PLAYBACK Hardwarových zařízení ****
<janhaj> karta 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], zařízení 0: AD198x Analog [AD198x Analog]
<janhaj>   Podzařízení: 1/1
<janhaj>   Podzařízení #0: subdevice #0
<sambagirl> i cannot update my system
<FloodBot2> janhaj: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tamale1> xtknight: I'd look into the host's options and see if ssh / sftp access is available
<skoenman> can someone pls help me im running a vpslink server but i cant seem to get my tun device to activate i have tried dealing with the support guys but they say its beyond there scope....msg me pls if you can help
<xrekcilF> ziroday: so you suggest a total clean install , again
<xtknight> Tamale1, okay.. i just type sftp mysite.com or something?
<sambagirl> update-manager package is screwed up
<Dr_Willis> sambagirl:  have you recently clened out your /var/lib/dpkg directory?
<ziroday> xrekcilF: no, just see if this happens on a livecd
<rebgil> Hi, I'm runing 9.04 and would like to use xfce, in gnome I have no problem with my laptop (nx6325) and an external monitor, it auto-detected it without any issues, when I go into the display settings in xfce I only see 1 monitor, any suggestions on how to get the other monitor to be detected in xfce?
<Tamale1> use the 'connect to server' dialog in gnome
<Tamale1> under places
<sambagirl> dr_willis how do i do that?
<rameshwo>  linux alternative for download accelerator  or internet download manager ???
<rski> rameshwo: wget
<skoenman> can someone pls help me im running a vpslink server but i cant seem to get my tun device to activate i have tried dealing with the support guys but they say its beyond there scope....msg me pls if you can help
<xrekcilF> ziroday: not for the 6.06 it does
<xtknight> Tamale1, i see SSH and FTP w/ login...and webdav
<xrekcilF> ziroday: 6.06 lts didnt had that problem
<rameshwo> rski: it will increase the download speed also ? or just resuming..?
<xrekcilF> ziroday: on a live cd
<rski> rameshwo: depends
<dobre_zuo> why i have 'firefox %u' in launcher? why not just 'firefox'?
<ziroday> xrekcilF: no, test 9.04 on a livecd, and see if this issue is reproducible. If it is then a bug needs to be filed.
<rameshwo> rski: on what ?
<rski> rameshwo: craploads of things
<Tamale1> xtknight: try ssh
<sambagirl> dr_willis just erase all data in that directory?
<xrekcilF> ziroday: oh k but when i download the thingy well the iso i download a .rar file usually ay , do i need to extract it before burning?
<Tamale1> to all - how can I troubleshoot hard freezes in 9.04?
<janhaj> ctmjr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/196299/
<xrekcilF> ziroday: i have a 9.04 live cd it is not working.
<xtknight> Tamale1, ok i dont think i have ssh or webdav.  anyway i can help you with hard freezes
<rameshwo>  rski:  craploads of things ?? what   you mean /
<natschil_> lspci gives me this: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Tamale1> i'm hoping someone knows of a bug with the OS so I can disable / modify that portion of it
<Dr_Willis> sambagirl:  im asking if you DID clean it out or some how manually mess with that directory. Ive seen a simile rissue when that directory /var/lib/dpkg/ gets erased by mistake
<Tamale1> I need 9.04 for my version of virtual box
<xtknight> Tamale1, like when does the hard freeze occur
<ziroday> xrekcilF: so in the space of 30 seconds you have downloaded, burned and run a jaunty cd. Installed firefox and tested this issue?
<Tamale1> at random far as I can tell
<Tamale1> but it didn't do this with 8.04
<xtknight> Tamale1, using sky2 network driver by any chance.... do you see anything in the logs...
<sambagirl> no i dont even know how to clean dr_willis
<xtknight> sorry not sky2 i mean ath5k
<xrekcilF> ziroday: noo i downloaded 9.04 before already and it didnt run
<Tamale1> xtknight: nothing in /var/log/messages before the shutdown
<Tamale1> err freeze
<amundsen> Dr_Willis: i'm going to make some fixes. thx
<xrekcilF> ziroday: i burned it and stuff but it just didnt run.
<xtknight> Tamale1, does magic sysrq do anything.... is it a panic or soft lockup
<Tamale1> how can I check if I'm using that driver
<sambagirl> i just want to update the computer and fix problems
<Tamale1> ha.. it just occured
<sambagirl> but i have not had sound now for months
<ctmjr> janhaj, type alsamixer in terminal and using arrow keys make sure all volumes are up
<xtknight> Tamale1, ok
<xtknight> Tamale1, wait!
<ziroday> xrekcilF: okay, well you must of made a mistake. Carefully download jaunty this time (it will be an .iso) and follow the cd burning guide
<sambagirl> and it wont update
<Dr_Willis> sambagirl:  does that file exist? /var/lib/dpkg/status ?
<Tamale1> kernel panic would be in /var/log/messages right?
<sambagirl> so i am sunk
<xtknight> Tamale1, dont reboot
<Tamale1> ok
<sambagirl> yes dr_willis
<ziroday> Tamale1: that and /var/log/syslog
<bo7amny> i need a command that give me the current user name
<xrekcilF> ziroday: i think i am going to make a 6.06 lts fresh install and start upgrading from 6.06 to 8.04  for me 8.04 has been the stablest version of em all
<xtknight> Tamale1, hold down alt sys+rq  then type REISUB while holding them down (that's "BUSIER" backwards)
<ziroday> xrekcilF: that would be your choice.
<xtknight> alt print screen...that's alt sysrq...
<sambagirl> should i delete it dr_willis?
<ctmjr> bo7amny, whoami
<xtknight> this syncs to disk and might help you find a log, and then it will reboot your computer
<bo7amny> thanks very very much
<Dr_Willis> sambagirl:  you have done  a 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade' recently?
<ctmjr> bo7amny, np
<sambagirl> just a second dr_willis
<Tamale1> xtknight: no response
<xtknight> Tamale1, and whether or not this reboots your computer determines if it's a complete panic where SysRq does not work, or a soft lockup where it would
<janhaj> ctmjr: I gave all thing to volume up.. but nothing happened..
<sambagirl> doing it now
<panfist> is it normal for file transfers over ssh to be slower than usual>?
<xtknight> Tamale1, ok Alt SysRq B on its own does nothing also?
<petr> ciao
<sambagirl> not working dr_willis
<petr> czech :-)
<Dr_Willis> ' slower than usual ' is vague panfist   - ssh transfers are encrypted and thus a bit slower.
<Dr_Willis> sambagirl:  thats vague.. what command gives what error exactly?
<administrator_> hi anyone have experience with vmware?
<Tamale1> xtknight correct
<rski> #wmvare?
<KAIN> hi, anyone can help creat wccp2
<ctmjr> janhaj, now try this speakertest
<panfist> dr_willis without encryption my transfer speeds top out at around 225KB/s, using pscp over ssh it's about 100KB/s
<xtknight> Tamale1, ok then you can press reset....uhh so try to get a dmesg into pastebin
<xtknight> Tamale1, just a dmesg of a successfull bootup
<Dr_Willis> panfist:  encryption causes some overhead.. correct.
<Dr_Willis> but that seems a little high.
<KAIN> need help with squid, wccp v2
<Tamale1> k
<panfist> dr_willis well sshd is reporting 4-6% CPU usage...so something seems not right, like if it used more disk cache then it should be able to go faster
<xtknight> Tamale1, and i find out i had sftp it says to use port 22.... and i still cant get it to connect
<janhaj> ctmjr: how speakertest do you think? i test it in system/administration/sound but nothing happen..
<xtknight> found out
<skoenman> can someone pls help me im running a vpslink server but i cant seem to get my tun device to activate i have tried dealing with the support guys but they say its beyond there scope....msg me pls if you can help
<Tamale1> xtknight: sorry to hear that.. I'd contact your host.. ftp isn't safe.. your password is sent in the clear
<rski> skoenman: what ubuntu version?
<xtknight> Tamale1, okay ya i just tried to get in touch with him
<ctmjr> janhaj, do you get an error or  the test window opens but no sound?
<xtknight> Tamale1, so there are a few options about where to go from here, but a pastebin of your "dmesg" command output would be most useful.  and the next step, assuming i look at the dmesg and see nothing unusual, is to gradually limit the modules that you load at bootup.  following that, hook up the sick computer to another terminal and use kgdb (kernel debugger)
<janhaj> ctmjr: open but no sound :(
<KAIN> need help with squid, wccp v2 . GRE tunnel
<KAIN> anyone?
<Tamale1> xtknight: scratch that, I was hitting the wrong key.. alt+print screen+B rebooted
<Tamale1> I'm uploading pastebin
<Tamale1> of dmesg
<xtknight> Tamale1, oh really... so next time it crashes do REISUB this will help save logs because it tells the hard disk to synchronize...
<Tamale1> k
<Tamale1> http://pastebin.com/m48aaa743
<KAIN> i'm running ubuntu server 9.04 with squid2.7Stable3 with cisco vxr7200, i need to setup wccp v2 anyone can help
<bullgard4> 'netstat --inet' does not produce useful output although 'man netstat' states: "The address family inet includes raw, udp and tcp protocol sockets." What is wrong in my syntax?
<Dr_Willis> sambagirl:  http://drop.io/dr_willis   has my 'status' file. but it seems it may be customized for each pc. Since its listing the status of all packages.. if it exists on your system check the permissions on it.  or google for how to 'recreate' it. I have to run. good luck
<nsahoo> hi ..
<^LiO^> hello
<ctmjr> janhaj, the only thing i can tell you unless someone else knows, since you installed the minimal ubuntu you may need to recompile alsa and configure it with your sound card
<xtknight> Tamale1, well i see a call trace and crash there
<nsahoo> how do I change the default editor from gedit to gvim?
<xtknight> did you notice that?
<Tamale1> xtknight: what lines?
<xtknight> Tamale1, 593
<KAIN> anyone help please ,i'm running squid2.7Stable3 on ubuntu server 9.04 with cisco vxr7200, i need to setup wccp v2
<Tamale1> ah yes
<xtknight> Tamale1, it looks like it's related to nvidia or suspend
<Tamale1> there it is
<bullgard4> nsahoo: I think it is stored in an environmental variable.
<Tamale1> what's that?
<Tamale1> parallel port driver?
<Tamale1> lol
<xtknight> Tamale1, err no it's actually related to your ck804 (nforce4 chipset)
<Tamale1> xtknight: hmm.. has it been updated recently
<janhaj> ctmjr: ou :( it is not good.. i test ask on wiki.. :) b
<^LiO^> I have installed on my aspire one the UNR 9.04 (jaunty), but I want to use madwifi drivers instead of ath5k. after I install madwifi, how can I blacklist ath5k?
<KAIN> anyone help please ,i'm running squid2.7Stable3 on ubuntu server 9.04 with cisco vxr7200, i need to setup wccp v2
<janhaj> ctmjr: but thank you for your help :)
<xtknight> Tamale1, that's a path of the code that executed and where the crash occurred and inside you see ck804 so something with your chipset maybe... but i can google that backtrace and see if the bug has been reported
<nsahoo> there is a update-alternatives option for changing gnome-text-editor .. but, it does not work
<Tamale1> xtknight: thank you
<xtknight> Tamale1, and you want to submit that bug report because ubuntu can look at your backtrace and determine if it's been reported.... somehow it should say Crash Detected at the top right or something, no?
<Tamale1> no, nothing
<xtknight> Tamale1, is there anything in /var/carsh/
<KAIN> anyone help please ,i'm running squid2.7Stable3 on ubuntu server 9.04 with cisco vxr7200, i need to setup wccp v2 between squid box and rhe router
<xtknight>  /var/crash
<nsahoo> Mine looks like this
<Tamale1> xtknight: no, it's empty
<nsahoo>  +        1    /usr/bin/gedit
<nsahoo> *         2    /usr/bin/vim.gnome
<monty_hall> New to Ubuntu from FreeBSD, is there a reason NFS isn't installed and is a separate package?  Is there a preferred way of sharing files?
<KAIN> anyone help please ,i'm running squid2.7Stable3 on ubuntu server 9.04 with cisco vxr7200, i need to setup wccp v2 between squid box and rhe router
<rski> monty_hall: there's no preferd way, choose whatever fits best
<^LiO^> can someone help me please ? :D
<rski> ?
<^LiO^> I have installed on my aspire one the UNR 9.04 (jaunty), but I want to use madwifi drivers instead of ath5k. after I install madwifi, how can I blacklist ath5k?
<rski> ubottu: blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<rski> there you go ^LiO^
<xtknight> Tamale1, well i'd start a new bug report
<^LiO^> oh, thanks a lot
<^LiO^> and to revert this if for some reason madwifi driver won't work? I will remove the line I added, right ?
<KAIN> anyone help please ,i'm running squid2.7Stable3 on ubuntu server 9.04 with cisco vxr7200, i need to setup wccp v2 between squid box and the router
<rski> you think with your brain, great=)
<^LiO^> rofl, I am still a noob with linux, I'm trying hard, but I'm scared
<^LiO^> anyway, thanks a lot
<Tamale1> xtknight:  I've never done that before.. how should I start that?
<Tamale1> xtknight: and how can we be sure this is what's causing the lockups?
<xtknight> Tamale1, sign up at http://launchpad.net    afterwards goto Ubuntu and click bugs and click report
<paulo> red bull
<Tamale1> xtknight: there's nothing in the logs at the time it actually freezes
<xtknight> Tamale1, even with REISUB?
<KAIN> anyone help please ,i'm running squid2.7Stable3 on ubuntu server 9.04 with cisco vxr7200, i need to setup wccp v2 between squid box and the router
<Tamale1> xtknight: well, I haven't tried that
<xtknight> Tamale1,  you should be looking at your old logs inside /var/log/dmesg.0 dmesg.1 and so on...after REISUB
<maginot> hi... how do I install xulrunner-1.8 on ubuntu 9.04? It seens that there is only 1.9 on synaptic
<kwesoky> morning
<Tamale1> xtknight: ok, well once I try REISUB I'll get back to you
<xtknight> Tamale1, okay.. and might try removing ck804xrom by "sudo rmmod ck804xrom" ... but that's after reisub.... and i dont know if that module is needed or not, but it will tell you
<Tamale1> xtknight: ok, cool thanks
<xtknight> Tamale1, and the bug was reported here http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=8718#c22   apparently it should be harmless and might not be the source of your crashes but continue with reisub to see if something else is at work
<Andy80> my home is in /home/andy80 and I've another user which home is /home/user. Since /home/andy80 is (by default) 755 in permissio, he's able to read all my files and I don't want this. It's enough if I do: chmod 700 /home/andy80 or is ther another way to do this?
<Zimm3r> IS there a way to stop the system beep in Ubuntu (from the motherboard not the speakers)?
<rski> Zimm3r: sudo rmmod pcspkr
<mezquitale> anyone knows the XChat versions we can install? This gnome xchat isnt doing it for me
<KAIN> anyone help please ,i'm running squid2.7Stable3 on ubuntu server 9.04 with cisco vxr7200, i need to setup wccp v2 between squid box and the router
<xtknight> Tamale1, also bug 90863  but this guy is experiencing hard freezes
<xtknight> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/90863
<ggg> can anyone give me the link of linux kernel mailing list to register?
<Tamale1> xtknight: it can't be this.. I've only recently started having this problem
<Tamale1> with 9.04
<xtknight> Tamale1, oh...do you recall changing anything between when it did and didn't work?
<Darael> Andy80: personally, I'd advise chmod-ing to 750, as I think there's something about it possibly not letting you log in depending og group permissions on your home directory
<Tamale1> xtknight: well, yeah.. the upgrade process installs tons of updates, correct?
<xtknight> Tamale1, yup
<KAIN> i need some help please ,i'm running squid2.7Stable3 on ubuntu server 9.04 with cisco vxr7200, i need to setup wccp v2 between squid box and the router
<Tamale1> xtknight: I upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10, and then to 9.04
<faldo> !wiki gui
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiki gui
<Andy80> Darael: I'm "Administrator" while user is "Desktop User"... is it right anyway?
<faldo> !wiki mirror
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiki mirror
<Tamale1> xtknight: everything works properly and I'm not getting any error messages in anything I use on this computer, but the hard freezes are pretty hard to deal with :)
<xtknight> Tamale1, oh alright it started in 9.04...well do you remember getting call traces on 8.10 also?
<Tamale1> xtknight: I didn't use 8.10 for any length of time, I went straight from 8.04 to 9.04
<Darael> Andy80: I think so - basically, "user" is not a member of the group with the same name as your user, so his read ability on your home is governed by the "other" permissions, regardless of the priveleges set in the "users and groups" widow
<Tamale1> xtknight: well, to be clearer, i was only in 8.10 for as long as it took me to update to 9.04 ;)
<Jenk> Anyway to reset a root password ?
<xtknight> Tamale1, do you have a 64bit kernel
<Tamale1> xtknight: Yes
<Andy80> Darael: ok, thanks :) I try now!
<xtknight> Tamale1, you might try 32bit 9.04 livecd to see if it crashes there.  kernel bug people say it's only a problem with the 64bit kernel.  that's just to see if the problem is at all related
<xtknight> livecd meaning you dont have to install it..
<sambagirl> dr_willis i suppose i will just start over from scratch.   i dont have any idea to restore the audio and i might as well just do it from the start again.
<xtknight> Tamale1,  http://lkml.org/lkml/2008/5/26/290
<Tamale1> indeed.  problem is this computer is useless to me without virtualbox running
<xtknight> what do you mean by virtualbox...how are you using it
<Tamale1> xtknight: I use virtualbox to run windows xp on it
<xtknight> Tamale1,  but you can briefly try a 32bit livecd right?
<Tamale1> sure, if i can find a blank cd-r :)
<xtknight> ahhh
<xtknight> Tamale1, you seemed to imply using 32bit was mutually exclusive to virtualbox also or something..do you have >=4GB of ram?
<Tamale1> oh, no that's not the case
<Tamale1> just that I'd prefer not to set everything up again
<xtknight> Tamale1, and are you using virtualization extensions at all in virtualbox?  these are a huge, giant, monstrous source of the hardest crashes..... trust me i've gotten plenty.
<graelin> Can anyone tell me exactly hat pulseaudio does other than hose most sound applications in Ubuntu? What is a more stable equivalent, and why do I actually need it to begin with?
<Tamale1> xtknight: how can I check to see if i'm using extensions
<thiebaude> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<xtknight> Tamale1, settings for the VM, ensure  VT-X/AMD-V is disabled
<xtknight> Tamale1, it doesn't really make it any faster anyways and it's unstable... it's not needed except for a 64bit virtual machine.
<Tamale1> xtknight: ah they are enabled
<Tamale1> i'll try disabling them
<xtknight> Tamale1,  did it crash while running the VM?
<indus> parapanghelescu: hi
<indus> parapanghelescu: lost connection sorryy
<xtknight> and make sure you don't have the kvm module loaded... "lsmod | grep kvm"
<linduxed> ive got a server that some people log into with samba (windows laptop). i wanted to setup a VPN in some way so the network is accessible from other places than the immediate vicinity of the server.
<linduxed> is there a good tutorial on this and do people have some general pointers on how to do this?
<parapanghelescu> indus > no problem
<Tamale1> xtknight: I'm not 100% sure.. I should check.  However, it looks like I can't disable the extensions in my vm's settings.. they're grayed out
<indus> parapanghelescu: any luck?
<xtknight> Tamale1, is your virtual machine guest a 64bit
<parapanghelescu> indus > you do not have priviledges to mount this volume
<Tamale1> xtknight: now
<Tamale1> er no
<Skaarj> hi, i got the last 10 versionstrings of a packages and want to download the source-deb-files .... but apt-get tells me that the server hast them anymore ... is there an ubuntu respository which still has older package files ?
<xtknight> Tamale1, you have to stop the VM before you adjust the settings
<indus> parapanghelescu: when does this error appear
<Tamale1> xtknight: I did
<xtknight> Tamale1, that's odd i can enable and disable min
<parapanghelescu> indus> after editing fstab and then after restarting
<Tamale1> xtknight: Mine is checked and 'gray'
<xtknight> i have a winxp32 vm
<indus> parapanghelescu: ok
<thunder> I often can not login ubuntu. The screen became black.
<xtknight> Tamale1, ill investigate that, well anyways is kvm module loaded?  might want to remove this also
<Tamale1> xtknight: Enable VT-x/AMD-V is checked, Enable Nested Paging is not.. but both are grayed out
<thunder> Then I have to switch to recovery mode
<Tamale1> no, the kvm module is not installed
<YaManicKill> anyone know where, in ubuntu, the default shell is saved? because when i open terminal, it doesnt open up bash
<Tamale1> xtknight: http://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/4053
<wakakax2> any good games?
<wakakax2> any good racing games?
<grawity> wakakax2: Yes.
<xtknight> Tamale1, yeah weird.... well i mean if it's not supported it's not just going to somehow use it
<erUSUL> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<boss_mc> YaManicKill: look in Users and Groups
<Tamale1> xtknight: maybe that's my problem
<wakakax2> grawity , so what you recommend?
<xtknight> Tamale1, do   /cat/proc/cpuinfo | grep vmx
<xtknight> anything?
<xtknight>    cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep vmx
<wakakax2> oh people i need to go to bath now
<wakakax2> bye
<Tamale1> xtknight: nothing
<FiReSTaRT> wakakax2, if you're into flight simmulators, you may wanna check flightgear out
<xtknight> Tamale1, what about   cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep svm
<Tamale1> nothing
<indus> parapanghelescu: add a word users just after defaults
<thunder> Anyone can help me. The screen became black and could not login ubuntu
<xtknight> Tamale1, ok then you have no virtualization extensions....  i would look in the virtualbox log and post that on pastebin
<erUSUL> xtknight: useless use of cat 101 ;P  grep can open the file just fine  « grep vmx /proc/cpuinfo »
<indus> /dev/sdx  /media/windows ntfs-3g defaults,users 0 0
<xtknight> erUSUL, yeah i know
<linduxed> ive got a server that some people log into with samba (windows laptop). i wanted to setup a VPN in some way so the network is accessible from other places than the immediate vicinity of the server.
<linduxed> is there a good tutorial on this and do people have some general pointers on how to do this?
<xtknight> habitual
<piecho> #ubuntu-pl
<indus> parapanghelescu: dev/sdx  /media/windows ntfs-3g defaults,users 0 0
<boss_mc> !vpn | linduxed
<ubottu> linduxed: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<YaManicKill> boss_mc: no, its saved ina  text editor somewhere. any idea which one? i cant seem to open users and groups for some reason
<linduxed> boss_mc: thx
<Tamale1> xtknight: which log
<xtknight> Tamale1, machine->Show log
<xtknight> probably any of them that appear
<boss_mc> YaManicKill: it's stored in /etc/passwd
<Tamale1> xtknight: http://pastebin.com/m347ac28
<YaManicKill> boss_mc: thanks - gottit :)
<RickX> can anyone tell me how to install ubuntu dual boot, without the installation overwriting the existing grub in the mbr?
<komputes> Can I have a few users confirm https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/21202 by clicking "This bug doesn't affect me (change)" if this bug affects them
<erUSUL> RickX: dual boot with windows ?
<rski> RickX: install windows first then linux and you dont have to worry about anything
<RickX> dual boot with other Linux distros
<erUSUL> RickX: just choose not to install ubuntu's grub
<boss_mc> RickX: the installer should recognise other distro's on the drives
<RickX> I want the first distro's grub to be read.
<superkuh> Is app-install-data-commercial the same for all ubuntu variants?
<AceKing> Anyone know of a tool to secure erase a hard drive?
<xtknight> Tamale1, HwVirtExtForced    <integer> = 0x0000000000000000 (0)  ;;;;    00:00:00.977 VMX - Virtual Machine Technology       = 0 (0)
<grawity> AceKing: For a full erase, DBAN is good
<xtknight> #
<xtknight> #
<xtknight> 00:00:01.540 HWACCM: No VT-x or AMD-V CPU extension found. Reason VERR_SVM_NO_SVM
<FloodBot2> xtknight: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nsahoo> is there a way to have svn integration with Nautilus?
<xtknight> Tamale1, so i dont think this is your problem.. and sorry it copied wrong and i pasted too much
<AceKing> grawity: thanks, it will erase beyond recovery?
<De[v]il> what is the time , please?
<boss_mc> AceKing: Put in a microwave, full power for 3 mins, then shoot it with an M16, tie a rock to it and drop it in the ocean
<grawity> AceKing: DBAN? Usually yes, but depends on the method chosen.
<De[v]il> AceKing
<De[v]il> grawity what is the time , please?
<xtknight> Tamale1, it's a bug in the interface they should have unchecked and grayed it
<superkuh> Is the same exact package 'app-install-data-commercial' shared between ubuntu, kubuntu, and xubuntu?
<grawity> AceKing: And yes, the really best option is microwave < /dev/hda
<mezquitale> anyone knows the name of the Xchat clients? Im using gnome xchat and I want to try another client
<boss_mc> De[v]il: where?
<sipior> De[v]il: it's 1998, why?
<grawity> De[v]il: 14:08 GMT
<AceKing> boss_mc: LOL I still need the drive. I have some info that can't be divulged
<berot3> hi, i have problem with amarok in kubuntu jaunty(fresh install). amarok apears for a sceond and than crashes... i dont really understand the errors, could some1 of u pls tell me whats wrong?
<berot3> this is what the terminsal says: http://pastebin.com/f12404648
<berot3> and this says kcrash:  http://pastebin.com/f5bbb5e17
<berot3> ...no1 there in the Kubuntu-irc...
<De[v]il> thank you
<FloodBot2> berot3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> De[v]il: I don't see how this is at all Ubuntu related.
<boss_mc> AceKing: if it's just a few files, you can just shred them
<De[v]il> i am russia
<erUSUL> AceKing: usually just zeroing it is enough... « dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdx »
<grawity> De[v]il: What city?
<erUSUL> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<grawity> erUSUL: Not always.
<De[v]il> Krasnoyarsk
<grawity> De[v]il: http://www.google.com/search?q=what's+the+time+in+Krasnoyarsk
<De[v]il> grawity know?
<AceKing> erUSUL: I am kind of new to Ubuntu, is that a command in terminal?
<boss_mc> AceKing: grawity: there's been this discussion before, dd-ing with /dev/random a few times will do the trick
<nsahoo> no way to integrate svn with nautilus?
<grawity> boss_mc: a few times maybe, but a single pass /dev/zero (like erUSUL said) is usually not enough.
<erUSUL> AceKing: yes... you have to find out wch /dev/sdx is the hard drive you want to zero
<De[v]il> grawity what nationality?
<De[v]il> are you&
<AceKing> boss_mc: I am new to the whole Ubuntu system, sorry, how do I start?
<ectospasm> boss_mc: what about shred?
<Tamale1> xtknight: ok, good to know
<boss_mc> grawity: http://groups.google.com/group/alt.privacy/browse_thread/thread/0fd990df57b98e56 and http://16systems.com/zero.php
<boss_mc> AceKing: are you trying to destroy a few files or the whole drive?
<AceKing> boss_mc: to be safe the whole drive
<boss_mc> AceKing: ok, I assume you're running off a different drive?
<ectospasm> AceKing: try shred, it works well for that purpose
<nsahoo>  /exit
<ectospasm> AceKing: works best on whole devices
<AceKing> ectopasm: thanks
<boss_mc> ectospasm: can shred do a whole drive?
<AceKing> boss_mc: I have it hooked up through USB.. It's not the drive I'm running off of
<kaw> ubuntu 9,04 keyboard an mouse stop load from install with autoboot
<boss_mc> AceKing: ok, then unmount it
<erUSUL> boss_mc: grawity thanks for the link i heard the same in the linux kernel mailing list. in current (last ten years) hard disk where the density of info per media surface is so high it is enough to zero (or with /dev/urandom ) once to be safe
<grawity> I still prefer /dev/urandom.
<Drag0nflamez> How can I make a partition (NTFS) automatically mount while booting Ubuntu?
<frunsk> how do run an app on a remote x server?
<Jenk> Anyway to reset a root password ?
<grawity> Jenk: Did you have one?
<rski> Drag0nflamez: add it to fstab
<erUSUL> frunsk: export the correct DISPLAY variable
<ectospasm> Jenk: single user mode (or recovery mode)
<Drag0nflamez> ok, how to add it to /etc/fstab?
<Drag0nflamez> My NTFS is /dev/sda1
<Jenk> grawity, yeah
<AceKing> boss_mc: ok, unmounted... I couldn't find "Shred" in the repositories
<ectospasm> Drag0nflamez: /etc/fstab has comments in it that show you
<Jenk> ectospasm, single
<Drag0nflamez> ok
<grawity> Jenk: By default, there is no root password in Ubuntu - you use 'sudo', and enter your own password when asked. If you _did_ have a root password, boot to the "recovery mode" from the bootmenu.
<boss_mc> AceKing: do you know which /dev/sd? it is?
<xhunter> Hello.
<grawity> Jenk: Once you're there, try 'passwd root'
<boss_mc> !root | jenk
<ubottu> jenk: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ectospasm> grawity: Jenk:  or just "passwd"
<Jenk> gravisan, anyway to set a passed then ?
<Drag0nflamez> What do I have to enter
<Jenk> ectospasm, thanks !
<Drag0nflamez> cuz i don't want to destroy my ubuntu again
<Jenk> grawity, anyway to set a passed then ?
<Jenk> grawity, anyway to set a root passwd then ?
<grawity> Jenk: Did you have one?
<ectospasm> Drag0nflamez: try something like "/dev/hd_device /mnt/point ntfs mount_options 0 0"
<grawity> Jenk: If you didn't have a root password at all, it's recommended to not set one.
<boss_mc> ectospasm: Drag0nflamez ntfs-3g
<Drag0nflamez> what are the recommended settings
<AceKing> boss_mc: no, how do I find out?
<Drag0nflamez> How does Ubuntu do it normally
<Jenk> grawity, sure?
<ectospasm> Drag0nflamez: you can try defaults, but you may want to read the mount or fstab manual pages.  I know, I know, telling someone to read the manual is frowned upon here, but I believe it's necessary now
<rinsmaster> Hi, after upgrading from Intrepid to Jaunty, my gnome theme got very ugly, it went from the Human look to an old pointy blue grey look. Even when I select the Human theme in the theme selector, it won´t go back to it
<rinsmaster> Is there a way to reset the theme somehow
<grawity> rinsmaster: apt-get install gnome-themes ? (just guessing)
<Jenk> grawity, thanks for the help , learned a bit more.
<rinsmaster> Also, when I open that theme selection window thing, it gives an error that it can run gnome-settings-deamon
<Drag0nflamez> ectospasm: I don't understand dump
<boss_mc> AceKing: remount it and look at the output of mount to see
<rinsmaster> grawity, Iĺl try
<riegersn> I've shared a printer with cups, i can see the printer on my other computer and print as test page, however if i try to print from another application i don't get the printer showing up in the list to choose from.. can anyone help me out ?
<ectospasm> Drag0nflamez: what do you mean, "dump?"
<catalin> hy
<Drag0nflamez> well, i need to enter dump
<Drag0nflamez> I already got this: "/dev/sda1 /mnt/HP_PAVILLION ntfs-3g defaults"
<jonathanysp> Hi, i just got a N router but my wireless n card on my eeepc doesnt seem to work with it, my chipset is RT2680
<rinsmaster> grawity, gnome-themes is already the newest version
<Drag0nflamez> but dump and pass still need to be entered
<ectospasm> Drag0nflamez: that's the "0 0" I specified
<Drag0nflamez> m'kay
<ectospasm> well, dump and pass
<Drag0nflamez> ok
<boss_mc> jonathanysp: make sure the router is set to b/g/n mode, not just n
<catalin> i know a very good theme for ubuntu
<Drag0nflamez> Thanks =)
<boss_mc> jonathanysp: the RT2680 does not do n, only g
<Drag0nflamez> I owe you one ectospasm
<Xcell> ectospasm-  only accepts ham sandwiches for services rendered.
<catalin> the theme is called moomex
<zagabar1> How can I list my audio devices?
<ectospasm> Xcell: pastrami on rye, but thanks for playing (-;
<Xcell> lol
<catalin> from where i can download software for ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !software | catalin
<ubottu> catalin: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<hosified> ubuntu.com
<Tamale1>  http://www.linuxalt.com/
<boss_mc> hosified: Tamale1: those aren't supported answers
<erUSUL> catalin: easiest way is just to open the menu Applications>Add/Remove
<Drag0nflamez> catalin: Use Applications > Add/remove to install
<Drag0nflamez> if it doesnt work, try Synaptic or my favorite: the terminal
<catalin> thanks but not all are matching
<ctmjr> zagabar1, aplay -l aplay -L
<hosified> boss_mc:  misread the question...thought he was asking where to download ubuntu.
<boss_mc> hosified: forgiven
<catalin> no software
<hosified> phew
<hosified> ;)
<AceKing> boss_mc: it says "100.0 GB Media"
<zagabar1> ctmjr, I got "aplay: device_list:205: no soundcards found...
<zagabar1> ". However I can see my soundcard listed when I type lspci.
<catalin> the only site i know is getdeb
<Drag0nflamez> linuxpackages.net?
<Mikey^> Hi
<Mikey^> I am using Ubuntu 8.04
<boss_mc> AceKing: run mount in terminal (on its own) and look for the line with /media/disc
<Mikey^> and have installed flashplugin-nonfree, but still I am not able to play flash videos in firefox
<Drag0nflamez> catalin: linuxpackages.net, Launchpad PPA's, maybe sourceforge.net
<Drag0nflamez> catalin: linuxpackages.net is for slackware, sorry
<AceKing> boss_mc: Would this be it? /dev/sdd1 on /media/disk type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<erUSUL> catalin: ubuntu is not windows in linux you do not get software from random places around the net you get it from the distribution repositories.
<ectospasm> packages.ubuntu.com << Drag0nflamez, catalin
<catalin> damn i goole it
<riegersn> I've shared a printer with cups, i can see the printer on my other computer and print as test page, however if i try to print from another application i don't get the printer showing up in the list to choose from.. can anyone help me out ?
<ectospasm> AceKing: /dev/sdd1 is the first partition on /dev/sdd
<catalin> google it
<vkt> how to install irssi on the shell
<vkt> ?
<boss_mc> AceKing: no
<Drag0nflamez> Mikey^: try 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<erUSUL> vkt: sudo aptitude install irssi
<Mikey^> vkt: run
<ectospasm> vkt: aptitude -y install irssi
<boss_mc> AceKing: pastebin the mount output
<boss_mc> !pastebin | AceKing
<ubottu> AceKing: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Drag0nflamez> or try reloading restarting mozilla-firefox
<AceKing> ace@ace-desktop:~$ mount
<AceKing> /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)
<AceKing> tmpfs on /lib/init/rw type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,mode=0755)
<AceKing> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<AceKing> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<AceKing> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,mode=0755)
<FloodBot2> AceKing: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<boss_mc> fail....
<vkt> comands u gave doest work
<vkt> Mikey^
<erUSUL> vkt: error msg ?
<ectospasm> vkt: what do you mean?
<vkt> )
<vkt> -bash: aptitude: command not found
<boss_mc> AceKing: that's why I said use pastebin
<potatodemon> Howdy, when I do a wubi install from within Windows, when I try to boot my machine into Ubuntu I just get a blank screen and it seems like the computer crashes (can't even toggle caps lock on the keyboard) any ideas about what is going on?
<Mikey^> vkt, sudo apt-get install irssi
<ectospasm> vkt: aptitude should work
<swivels> vkt, use aptitude or apt-get, either will work
<AceKing> boss_mc: Sorry about that
<erUSUL> vkt: ??? not possible aptitude is installed by default in ubuntu
<vkt> Reading package lists... Done
<vkt> Building dependency tree... Done
<vkt> E: Couldn't find package irssi
<ectospasm> no flood
<catalin> ubuntu is even great that xp :faster ,no viruses ,etc but i think sometimes software make sistem cool
<Mikey^> vkt, sudo apt-get update
<erUSUL> vkt: what version of ubuntu is this?
<Mikey^> and then try again
<AceKing> boss_mc: did you get to see what I pasted?
<Drag0nflamez> catalin: it does...
<Mikey^> vkt, hope you didnt edit sources.list
<Drag0nflamez> catalin: You can get packages from anywhere
<boss_mc> AceKing: not all of it, use pastebin
<AceKing> boss_mc: Ok
<hosified> off to surgery, wish me luck....
<catalin> i understand
<Mikey^> hosified: Best of Luck :)
<hosified> ty :)
<hosified> later all
<Drag0nflamez> hosified: good luck
<VincentVegan> hi
<catalin> only think i really miss in yahoo mess
<FiReSTaRT> gl hosified
<ectospasm> VincentVegan: nice nick
<FiReSTaRT> catalin, can't you use pidgin for that?
<VincentVegan> thanks :)
<onats> hi, what's the best music player out there available for gnome?
<AceKing> boss_mc: did that go throught?
<Drag0nflamez> catalin: try a clone of yahoo messenger
<mphill> does anyone know if there is a ppa with current kernel releases optimized for specific processors?
<onats> i'm currently using exaile, seems still unstable..
<erUSUL> !best | onats
<ubottu> onats: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ectospasm> onats: that's a matter of taste
<Mikey^> onats: you can take a look at banshee
<Darael> !best | onats
<VincentVegan> could anybody maybe help me with an evolution-problem?
<boss_mc> AceKing: you have to send me the address that it gives you
<erUSUL> !generic | mphill
<Drag0nflamez> Windows Live Messenger has the clone aMSN
<ubottu> mphill: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<AceKing> boss_mc: sorry again.. this is all new to me
<erUSUL> !ask | VincentVegan
<ubottu> VincentVegan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<catalin> clonne of mess never heard
<boss_mc> AceKing: s'ok
<VincentVegan> ok, ty :)
<FiReSTaRT> catalin, for msn u use amsn... for a multi-client use pidgin.. afik it should be able to use yahoo messenger
<AceKing> boss_mc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/196350/
<catalin> i use yahoo
<masquerade> is "chmod 755 /path/to/whatever" the right syntax?
<VincentVegan> when i print a calendar in evolution, the font-size of the dates is really really small and i don't find a way to resize it. does anybody have a solution?
<ectospasm> masquerade: looks right to me
<askand> masquerade: yep
<scunizi> masquerade: put sudo in front of the line
<boss_mc> AceKing: it's 100Gb you say? you also have a 500Gb drive (which you DON'T want destroyed?
<ectospasm> scunizi: may not be necessary
<catalin> i tried yahoo mess for linux but doesn t match
<FiReSTaRT> catalin, pidgin comes stock with ubuntu and it can connect to yahoo messaging
<AceKing> boss_mc: yes 100 gb
<FiReSTaRT> catalin, applications, internet, pidgin
<scunizi> ectospasm: may not but better safe then sorry.. depends on where the file is.
<masquerade> ectospasm: scunizi: sudo is not necessary. the problem is that after running this program, nautilus still shows 501 and i still have errors
<boss_mc> AceKing: ok, then it's /dev/sdd
<boss_mc> AceKing: unmount it
<Mikey^> catalin: or just use yahoo messenger within the browser
<AceKing> boss_mc: Ok.. unmounted
<masquerade> scunizi: its in ~/
<Mikey^> catalin: yahoo provides that just like gmail
<catalin> with browser is the best solution
<boss_mc> AceKing: type the following very carefully
<ayo> how does static linking program load the share library?
<Mikey^> otherwise pidgin should suffice
<lanoxx-> if i have something like: classA* apointer = new classA(); a = NULL; delete(a); what happens when the delete statement is called?
<scunizi> masquerade: have you verified the permissions of the file at cli?  use ls -la <path/to/file
<Mikey^> catalin: how are you connecting to irc ?
<boss_mc> AceKing: dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdd
<lanoxx-> sorry wrong chan
<masquerade> scunizi: one second, let me try this
<boss_mc> AceKing: make sure you type sdd
<sipior> ayo: generally, it shouldn't :-)
<catalin> with x chat gnome
<AceKing> boss_mc: I'm pasting your post just to make sure
<boss_mc> lanoxx-: nothing but you have a memory leak (old versions of gcc would probably segfault)
<VincentVegan> how can i resize printing-fonts in evolution-calendar?
<scunizi> catalin: uninstall xchat-gnome and install xchat.. they are both in the repo but xchat has more features and works smoother
<boss_mc> AceKing: it will take a while
<masquerade> scunizi: drwxrwxrwx  6 mobile mobile   374 Jun 15 15:09 Downloads/
<FiReSTaRT> catalin, scunizi is right... xchat is a hell of a lot better :)
<AceKing> boss_mc: dd: opening `/dev/sdd': Permission denied
<scunizi> masquerade: that's a directory.. is that what you're trying to change?  and everything in it?
<catalin> ok
<boss_mc> AceKing: oh yeah, you need to put sudo at the start (you need root powers for direct disk access
<ayo> sipior, but i have compiled an app into static linking executable program, but inside the source, it uses dlopen to load its other share libraries
<masquerade> scunizi: exactly
<AceKing> boss_mc: Thank you!
<boss_mc> AceKing: working?
<AceKing> boss_mc: Yes
<scunizi> masquerade: wish I had known that.. chmod -R 755 <path/to/directory> .. perhaps .. chmod 755 -R <path>
<boss_mc> AceKing: for security you might want to run that command a few times
<sipior> ayo: if it's using dlopen to grab shared libraries, it's not a statically-linked executable anymore. anyway, this doesn't directly involve ubuntu, does it?
<xt3rm> Hello, I am new here...i have some questions about flux box....can u help me?
<boss_mc> AceKing: then once with /dev/null instead of /dev/urandom (to zero the drive)
<AceKing> boss_mc: Thank you for your patience, and not making me feel like an idiot!
<rski> xt3rm: #fluxbox
<riegersn> I've shared a printer with cups, i can see the printer on my other computer and print as test page, however if i try to print from another application i don't get the printer showing up in the list to choose from.. can anyone help me out ?
<AceKing> boss_mc: ok
<boss_mc> AceKing: no problem, you learn by trying!
<boss_mc> and asking
<boss_mc> and reading man pages...
<boss_mc> :)
<masquerade> scunizi: ill give it a try
<willbeeler> how's it going guys?
<willbeeler> I has a question for u guys
<boss_mc> !ask | willbeeler
<ubottu> willbeeler: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<willbeeler> sorry O:-)
<willbeeler> It's kind of complicated, but kind of not...
<FiReSTaRT> willbeeler, out with it already :)
<sipior> willbeeler: don't make us beg.
<willbeeler> I have a server, hosted with Slicehost
<scunizi> !enter | willbeeler
<ubottu> willbeeler: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<willbeeler> it's a mail server
<FiReSTaRT> willbeeler, and all in one shot please :)
<willbeeler> Ok ok
<willbeeler> My dad lost a bunch of emails on his mail client, but they're still on my server. I need to make them act like they've never been opened so he can download them again
<vkt> what command show the version of os
<vkt> ?
<bin1010> morning all
<catalin> do you know when google chrome would be released (for linux)
<rski> vkt: lsb_release -a
<ayo> sipior,  i know, but indeedly it is existed. the share libraries are not common system library, but belong to the application itself which compiles some into share libraries, in order to dynamically load them
<rski> catalin: ask in the chrome channel
<rameshwo> hey.. how to run irc from ubuntu live cd 8.10 ?? i want to talk with you guys.. from ubuntu..
<sipior> catalin: source is already out; you can have a go building it yourself.
<scunizi> masquerade: did it work for you?
<Drag0nflamez> catalin: Watch Google's site: www.google.com/chrome
<Slart> !irc | rameshwo
<ubottu> rameshwo: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<rski> rameshwo: fire up xchat pidgin or whatever
<vkt> rski i user that command to install irssi
<Slart> rameshwo: I think xchat is installed by default.. if it isn't you can always install it
<rameshwo> rski: from pidgin too ?
<Drag0nflamez> catalin: and if source is out, you should install the dev-utillities
<willbeeler> Anyone?
<sipior> ayo: i'm trying to figure out what your question is.
<rski> rameshwo: yes.
<balloooza> hey screamsayonara, I see you have joined, I think I was helping you with a wireless card, is this true
<Drag0nflamez> and become chrome maintainer
<rski> vkt: what?
<vkt> how to install irssi on ubuntu 8.10
<vkt> :)
<scunizi> rameshwo: pidgin is already installed in the live cd and will act like an irc client.. kinda funky but works.. you can also install irssi for cli .. it'll go away on reboot but works great
<rski> vkt: sudo apt-get install irssi
<vkt> sudo doest work
<sipior> willbeeler: well, is this an imap server? how is your dad fetching his mail?
<rski> then fix your sudo
<grawity> vkt: why not? What does it say?
<catalin> man i m new to linux i  m not used with terminal
<Slart> willbeeler: I think the mail client decides which mails have been opened.. at least with POP
<willbeeler> @sipior, it's a pop access server
<xt3rm> how much is big fluxbux when i download him and install on my ubuntu?
<xt3rm>  becouse i dont have flat account....only 1gb
<vkt> rski
<vkt> Reading package lists... Done
<vkt> Building dependency tree... Done
<vkt> E: Couldn't find package irssi
<willbeeler> @slart, is there a way to clear that in the client, the client is Evolution
<Slart> vkt: don't paste here, use a pastebin
<rski> vkt: then your sources.list is not complete or broken somehow
<Slart> !paste | vkt
<ubottu> vkt: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<vkt> ok
<rski> vkt: you said sudo does not work? sudo works fine for you
<swivels> willbeeler: if the client was set to leave the messages on the server, then you should be able to get them via webmail or any email client.  If the client was set not to do so, then they would have been deleted with the client
<Slart> willbeeler: oh.. I have no idea.. I've never used evolution.. there ought to be a way though
<willbeeler> ok thanks guys
<xt3rm> how much is big fluxbux when i download him and install on my ubuntu?becouse i dont have flat account....only 1gb
<vkt> rski
<vkt> so how tu install irssi?
<gunnarahlberg> i just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and all windows have lost it's title bar
<vkt> i've downloaded it
<boss_mc> xt3rm: 4276k
<masquerade> scunizi: i did not have the time to check the rights themselves but i still get an error
<Xcell> vkt-  did you try synaptic?
<ayo> sipior, the main program is static link program, which can run, and it has CLI interface, in the CLI, use its builtin command load share library, it says segment fault
<rameshwo> scunizi: how from pidgin?
<rski> vkt: pastein your /etc/apt/sources.list
<rski> pastebin*
<swivels> vkt: irssi is not in the standard repos, there are instructions for adding it are on their download pages
<Mikey^> gunnarahlberg: did you try changing the theme ?
<vkt> i'm on root so i just need to install irssi
<xt3rm> bos_mc: onli 4276 kb??
<vkt> :)
<Slart> swivels: huh? not in the standard repos?
<Slart> !info irssi
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.12-6ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1057 kB, installed size 2908 kB
<gunnarahlberg> Mikey^ yea, didn't help :(
<Guest5893> balloooza: yeah you were, thanks for that
<swivels> according to their website you need to add another repo
<rski> vkt: if you don't do what i say i can't help you
<sipior> ayo: then you need to break out the debugger and figure out what goes awry when you attempt to load the shared libraries.
<Mikey^> gunnarahlberg: try removing the .themes dir
<scunizi> rameshwo: sorry It's been 2 years since I've used pidgin for irc. it works but the how to is beyond me
<swivels> http://irssi.org/download
<rski> swivels: there isn't any ubuntu repo there.
<Slart> swivels: nope.. right there.. in main..
<Slart> swivels: no need to get it from their repository.. although you can, if you want
<rski> swivels: no extra repo needed for irssi it's in main
<Mikey^> gunnarahlberg: create a new user and see if things work fine, if so delete the gnome user setting files and try again
<swivels> ok, lol i'm not wanting it anyway :)
<gunnarahlberg> ok
<sipior> ayo: you linked against the dynamic loader, right?
<ctmjr> xt3rm, go here bottom of screen will show flubox size 896.0 kB package size 3584 kB installed, http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/x11/fluxbox
<xt3rm> ctmjr: thank you very much
<ctmjr> xt3rm, your welcome
<ayo> sipior, pass the CFLAGS=-static and LDFLAGS=-static into make
<willbeeler> Hey guys, it's me again: Is there a way to make Evolution re-download old messages left on a POP access server?
<xt3rm> ctmjr: thx
<sipior> ayo: i think you need to do a bit more reading here. the dlopen man page is a decent place to start.
<willbeeler> Actually nevermind!!
<willbeeler> I'm going to join the evolutino group!
<willbeeler> duh!
<willbeeler> thanks guys laters!
<ayo> sipior, well, thanks a lot
<sipior> ayo: good luck
<mhall119|work> is there a good command-line IM client that doesn't pull in all kinds of gtk/gnome/gstreaming packages like finch does?
<grawity> mhall119|work: centerim?
<grawity> (No idea if it's good)
<rski> mhall119|work:  irssi
<mhall119|work> rski: I already have irssi for IRC
<mhall119|work> grawity: thanks, I'll check it out
<rski> isnt irc instant messaging?
<dillard> hello i need some help
<mhall119|work> rski: yeah, but I was looking for AIM, GTalk kind of stuff
<magnetron> rski→ not all of it, no
<rski> !ask dillard
<dillard> poidgin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask dillard
<iceroot> mhall119|work: bitlbee for icq, yahoo, msn and so on as irc server and screen + irssi as client
<dillard> will do it for you
<grawity> mhall119|work: Or try irssi with Bitlbee.
<dillard> ok i accidently lost both panels i wanting the top one back
<boss_mc> !panels | dillard
<ubottu> dillard: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<gunnarahlberg> thank you who helped me get my window titles back!
<rski> \o/
<axisys> how to find out what version of libmapi i have installed thru cli ?
<astra-x> Is there support for exfat yet?
<rski> axisys: man libmapi might give a hint
<rski> astra-x: no
<boss_mc> axisys: aptitude show libmapi
<bastidrazor> axisys, sudo apt-cache policy libmapi
<astra-x> rski: any kernel patches?
<rski> astra-x: sure but not in ubuntu
<astra-x> rski: so if I just build the latest vanilla kernel from kernel.org?
<erUSUL> axisys: apt-cache policy libmapi_packagename
<erUSUL> astra-x: there is a ppa with vanilla kkernels for ubuntu
<erUSUL> ppa
<erUSUL> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<cporter> Does anyone know it it's possible to rsync the entire root directory?
<cporter> And have it run on another machine?
<cporter> Do I have to rsync from a live cd in that situation
<cporter> ?
<zaccour> last night my 9.04 system froze for the first time, i have no idea why
<zaccour> i had to cold shut down
<zaccour> anyone else experience a total freeze?
<brayden> Nope
<dillard> hello can any one help
<MaT-dg> running 2 upnp servers (vuze built in upnp server and xbmc) on my jaunty but neither of them is discovered on the network. It worked when I had hardy and the server on an XP-machine (WMP10) can be found so I guess the network itself is ok.
<brayden> never had a freezing issue
<Pici> !ask | dillard
<ubottu> dillard: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<keres> nope
<keres> :P
<lesshaste> if I try to play video in ubuntu I get a terrible flicker. using -vo x11 seems to fix it. Is this a compiz/mplayer clash maybe?
<dillard> im having panl issues on ubuntu
<boss_mc> lesshaste: jaunty or intrepid?
<dillard> ok heres what happened i delted my top and bottom panel
<dillard> im trying to install it back
<lesshaste> boss_mc: hardy
<dillard> jaunty
<boss_mc> !panel | dillard, as I said before...
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel
<boss_mc> !panels | dillard, as I said before...
<ubottu> dillard, as I said before...: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Pici> !enter | dillard
<ubottu> dillard: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<axisys> rski, boss_mc, bastidrazor, erUSUL : thanks guys
<Roasted> has anybody had nay problems with firefox after the recent updates?
<cporter> Anyone know how to get rsync to copy an entire ubuntu install and have it work in another machine?
<sipior> cporter: rsync will have probably have an issue with the contents of /proc. vastly simpler to install the same version of linux on the new machine, and copy over what you want. or use a tool like partimage to move the partitions over. you'll need to reinstall grub, whether you use rsync or partimage.
<dillard> i got this when i copied that bash: «: command not found
<Slart> cporter: I don't think you can do that without some kind of manual fixing
<Slart> cporter: things such as root drive uuid, for example
<swivels> dillard: try this : http://albertsiow.wordpress.com/2008/06/26/restore-panel-bartop-in-ubuntu-gnome/
<Pici> dillard: Only copy the stuff in-between the « and »
<boss_mc> dillard: don't copy the << bits
<cporter> sipior, partimage doesn't support ext4, clonezilla breaks grub, and rsync is the easiest, so I wasn't sure if it would work just to sync etc, usr and bin?
<dillard> ok it says gnome-panel: no process killed
<ctmjr> dillard, try this rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel logout and back in brand new panels
<boss_mc> dillard: just alt+f2 then type gnome-panels
<mdm> cporter: is this for backup purposes or for deployment?
<dillard> well i did type alt f2 and nothiogn happened
<grawity> dillard: Hold Alt, press F2, release Alt :/
<boss_mc> dillard: or run gnome-panels & in a terminal
<Pici> grawity: I don't think that will work if gnome-panel isn't running.
<cporter> mdm, for deployment. I want an easy way to get ubuntu up and running on a bunch of office computers
<sipior> cporter: seriously, just install and copy over user data and /etc as needed. you can get a list of installed packages via dpkg --get-selections.
<grawity> Pici: Ah. *thinks about a 'service gdm restart'*
<sipior> !clone > cporter
<ubottu> cporter, please see my private message
<markymark> anybody on for a weird problem?
<dillard> bash: gnome-panels: command not found
<Nationiant> Now someone will help on compiling source
<mdm> cporter: then use cloning, you can try clonesys.  But it would be easier to create cpio images, use netbooting and a script to layout a disk and put on the cpio images
<jon_high9000> I am trying to set a Static ip address on 9.04. for some reason the gateway will not accept any input. anybody else have this problem?
<boss_mc> dillard: gnome-panel
<boss_mc> sorry
<dillard> he program 'gnome-panel' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<boss_mc> dillard: herein lies your problem I think, you havn't even got gnome panels installed...
<mdm> cporter: you can also do that with whole disk partition images, but cpios can extract partial information and can be updated rather then disk image at a time
<TheBrayn> captain obvious :D
<cporter> sipor, mdm, ok, I'll look into those. I preferably wanted something that was automated, but I'll see what I can find...
<ctmjr> dillard, type this in a terminal       rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel          logout and back in brand new panels
<dillard> yes im doing it now
<zacktu> I want to set up an openvpn client.  Every tutorial I can find starts by setting up a server and then adding on to that.  It appears that the server then generates certificates for the client.  Is that necessary?
<sipior> jon_high9000: what do you mean by "the gateway will not accept any input"? how are you attempting to set the ip address?
<sipior> cporter: you might have a look at systemimager for deploying to a large number of machines (and keeping them synchronised)
<resno1> what is the syntax to scp something from a sever? scp host:filename?
<jpds> resno1: scp host:filename .
<nerdshark> man scp
<Slart> resno1: man scp doesn't work?
<Pici> resno1: scp's syntax is very similar to that of just cp
<mdm> scp filesrc filedest, where ether file can be user@host:/path/to/file
<resno1> nerdshark: Slart the man is a little cryptic for my little mind.
<Guest88114> what best nvidia driver for my acer 4530?
<Guest88114> before i used nvidia glx 177..have new one?
<Slart> resno1: scp file1 user@host2:file2   ... from what I understand of the man page
<sipior> resno1: cryptic? you need the practise, then!
<jon_high9000> sipior: the gateway generally rejects any info i input into and resets presumably to 0,0,0,0
<mdm>  scp [-1246BCpqrv] [-c cipher] [-F ssh_config] [-i identity_file] [-l limit] [-o ssh_option] [-P port] [-S program]  [[user@]host1:]file1 ... [[user@]host2:]file2
<mdm> I simply summaried that
<sipior> jon_high9000: how are you attempting to change the ip address? which gateway are we talking about?
<Slart> Guest88114: use the one that the hardware drivers dialog recommends
<resno1> mdm: its all the parameters you pass that catch me
<mdm> resno1: notice how they are in [] it means they are optional
<Guest88114> no dialog box..and no in recommended driver..i already look at "restrict driver"
<jon_high9000> sipior: I have a linksys befsr41 router and i am referring to network manager
<resno> mdm: Ok.
<Guest48866> Are network login passwords vulnerable to a rainbow table attack?
<Guest88114> got it
<D-Xero> ba bam
<Guest88114> tq for reply..
<sipior> jon_high9000: can you set the address via ifconfig?
<Slart> Guest88114: networks don't generally have passwords.. servers/gateways and such have passwords
<D-Xero> n
<Guest88114> w/c
<jon_high9000> sipior: I don't know how.
<mdm> Guest48866: they are in plain text unless you use an encrypted connection
<Slart> Guest88114: so explain a bit more what you are talking about.. what passwords..
<sipior> jon_high9000: best to avoid network manager for static addresses (although it supposedly has better support for them in the current version
<Guest88114> i already solved it by myself
<swivels> guest48877: do you mean like AD or LDAP based stuff?
<Guest88114> tq all ^^
<dajhorn> Guest88114: The befsr41 stores its passwords in nvram as plain text.
<sipior> jon_high9000: try "sudo ifconfig eth0 <ipaddress> broadcast <broadcast> netmask <netmask>"
<Guest48866> Slart: When using a semi-public computer such as at a university you logon through a password and you have to press ctrl-alt-del to access the prompt
<brayden> goodnght
<mdm> a rainbow table is used to revese the password has an a passwd/shadow file.  Which Guest48866 are used to store passwords for pam and are not transmitted by any program.
<jon_high9000> sipior: is there a url to reference for example
<Slart> Guest48866: yes.. you logon to *the computer*... if that password is vulnerable depends on the computer
<Slade> if i do an apt-get install kde  it will not make my ubuntu install a Kubuntu install, will it?
<znh> Guest48866, depends on the encryption method used. If it uses an 'random' exchanged so called salt; It is less vulnerable
<sipior> jon_high9000: an example: "sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255"
<mdm> Guest48866: using ctrl-alt-del is not to encrypt, keep safe or othwise. It simply is to ensure you are on the local computer when you enter your password
<Guest48866> Slart: Try removing the ethernet cable and loging in. The OS is not on that computer (sometimes it is)
<swivels> guest48866: most networks have a failure threshold before they lock the account down. local access can sometimes be gained that way but rarely network privs
<Guest48866> mdm:I was saying that because most people will reconise the prompt by saying that
<Unpredictable> can someone help me with my nvidia graphics? I had a radeon installed and I switched it to a geforce 5500 and when I installed the nvidia graphics recommended all I get it 2 small resolutions to choose from!
<Slart> Guest48866: and if you press the power button you can't login at all.. do you login to the power button? the operating system probably uses the network to authenticate from *another server*... still not the network
<jon_high9000> sipior: fair enough. thanks for the alternative. i wasn't aware of that. thanks again.
<Guest48866> swivels: Thats what I thought. My friend has a rediculously long pwd and it takes him about a minute to type it in
<ctmjr> Slade, at log in you can login to kde or gnome but you will have a bloated system with a mix of kde and gnome apps
<Darael> Slade: no, but sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop almost will
<swivels> guest48866: generally anything longer than 15 chars cannot be broken by the traditional stuff like ophcrack
<regeya> wheee
 * regeya d'oh sorry
<Guest48866> Slart: the power button is a login! It ensures that non-sentient species cannot access information that may lead them to literacy and overthrow humans from power!
<Darael> Slade: you'll still have some stuff left from the Ubuntu desktop, though
<regeya> ridiculously long passwords are a good thing, if you can remember them
<Slart> Guest48866: you can use active directory or kerberos to authenticate from a central server.. there are other ways too.. it's up to the server that stores the passwords to make sure they are safe from attacks and such.. the network just shuffles information around.. it doesn't care about passwords..
<Guest48866> swivels: It is best not to mention specific software...
<Unpredictable> anyone?
<Slart> Guest48866: doh.. forgot about the non-sentient ones.. my bad =)
<Nationiant> Is there a program such as "Source compiler" or so?
<mdm> Guest48866: with the offloading of the password to shadow and using random salts it is much harder to reverse the password field. It is much easier to brute force it with a dictionary attack.  Still anyone with enough patience can simply brute force it given enough time.  This is why password policies ask you to use upper case, lower case, numbers and symbols for the password and why they want you to change it every so often
<swivels> guest48866: lol I think that anyone who has ever had to bust a windows box has used it:)
<sipior> Guest48866: given that john-the-ripper is in the repositories, i think it's okay :-)
<txcen> hi
<Slart> Nationiant: source compiler? ehmm.. is that different from a general compiler such as gcc?
<regeya> yeah, and I'd argue it's good for people to familiarize themselves with common cracking tools, to know what they're up against
<Guest48866> swivels: shhhhh! Dont let the serfs know about that! They will either have a panic attack or hack everything in sight if they see how insecure MS is
<Unpredictable> I switched graphics cards from a radeon 7000 to a geforce fx 5500 and installed the 173 recommended drivers.. Now I can only choose from 2 resolutions 640x480 and a 320 one. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<Nationiant> Slart: thanks, I meant that, I just didn't remember the name of GCC
<ctmjr> Unpredictable, did you uninstall the ati drivers first?
<Pici> Nationiant: You'll probably need the build-essential package if you're looking to do any compiling
<swivels> unpredictable: have you tried envy?
<Unpredictable> ctmjr: no I didn't know how im new..
<Darael> Unpredictable: Is that in the "system->preferences->display" section or "system->adimistration->nvidia x server settings?
<Slade> Darael, well,t he idea is to not have a Kubuntu install. But there are KDE apps that I like. Right now i have some of kde3 installed, and i want to have those upgraded to kde4
<Nationiant> Pici: How do I get that
<Pici> Nationiant: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Unpredictable> darael: nvidia x server.. I can't use display it tells me its not supported to use nvidia settings
<Nationiant> Pici: I did it, it says that it's the newest version already
<Pici> Nationiant: Then you're all set
<Nationiant> Pici: Then how do I compile things?
<Darael> Slade: the kubuntu-desktop metapackage basically gives you everything from kubuntu (at KDE4) but leaves your default session as GNOME
<Guest48866> I am looking for an OS that is very lite. I have found that it is faster for me to brute force my math homework than to actually try but, it takes a few minutes if it is not a whole number. Would there be anything faster than Ruby?
<elli222> Freedroid Classic Crashes on ubuntu jaunty 64 bit unless run as root. All other versions appear unaffected... (32 bit works)
<Pici> Nationiant: Are you trying to compile somethign you downloaded or something you've written?
<Fuogor> how do you rename a file using the terminal?
<Slart> Guest48866: isn't anything faster than ruby?
<Slart> Fuogor: mv
<ctmjr> Unpredictable, ok when you first installed ubuntu did you activate the ati drivers or install any?
<rski> Fuogor: use mv
<swivels> fuogor: mv oldfilename newfilename
<Fuogor> thx guys
<Nationiant> Pici: Nope, pSX 1.13 I want
<elli222> Fuogor: mv /path/filename /path/newfilename
<Slart> Guest48866: what exactly are you doing? brute forcing homework? what kind of sick homework is that?
<Guest48866> Slart: Ruby is my first language so, I wouldnt know
<sao_rzvan> hello all
<swivels> guest48866: python :)
<Unpredictable> ctmjr: no it found the ati automatically..
<Hodapp> Ruby is a good first language.
<Pici> Nationiant: I'd start by looking at the README or INSTALL file that the software came with.
<Guest48866> Slart: x+2=4 but, A little more complex
<Hodapp> It might actually teach you OO properly.
<sonium> can one recommand me an data visualisation and plotting program like origin?
<Hodapp> sonium: see if SciGraphica has been updated lately maybe. Or Grace?
<Nationiant> Pici: Okay, I'll try
<Hodapp> I don't really know what Origin does.
<Slart> Guest48866: look into scilab.. possibly that other one... symbolic math package.. nggh.. can't remember the name
<Guest48866> swivels: Where is a good learning resource
<mdm> Hodapp: C is a good first language
<swivels> guest48866: python.org has some great tutorials
<Guest48866> Slart: If I dont write the program myself I cant turn in the program to show my work. But I do know what you are talking about
<ctmjr> Unpredictable, just to be sure type this in a terminal sudo apt-get remove --purge xorg-driver-fglrx
<sipior> mdm: ?!
<Nationiant> Pici: It says it needs OpenGL, ALSA, GTK, GTKGLEXT, libxml2 to run
<swivels> and a python interpreter is built in standard
<Fuogor> my first language was...whatever a ti-83 plus uses ^_^
<Slart> Guest48866: oh.. you have to write software to solve it?
<resno> Fuogor: same here :)
<sipior> mdm: i mean, i'm sympathetic and all, but... :-)
<Nationiant> no idea what to do =(
<Hodapp> mdm: C is, but it's rather essential to learn other things too.
<Guest48866> Fuogor: Me too but ,that doesnt count because any body who got bored in HS knows that one
<mdm> sipior: he was stating is opinion, so I stated mine, to compare one computer language to antoher without a use for the language is meaningless
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sao_rzvan> does anyone know a website where i can find games for ubuntu?
<Slart> !games | sao_rzvan
<ubottu> sao_rzvan: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Guest48866> Temporary good bye! I have to move to another hotspot
<Beam> Pici:Hello there
<k4rt33k> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games
<sao_rzvan> ok thx
<Unpredictable> heres a copy of my xorg.conf if it helps.. http://pastebin.com/m4449c696
<Slart> sao_rzvan: you might want to check out.. http://happypenguin.org  too
<Hodapp> mdm: C can be pretty essential though. The problem comes when people try to write C in a higher-level language.
<elli222> Freedroid Classic Crashes on ubuntu jaunty 64 bit unless run as root. All other versions appear unaffected... (32 bit works)
<Beam> Chiliblue: Hello there
<Slade> Ok, next question. if i use the appearance app from system -> preferences > appearance and install a new mouse theme...click on customize for the current theme, and select the cursors i want, how do i make it the active mouse theme?
<krishnan> iam building my first office in a small office space. Some 10 to 12 people will be working in the office and 9 people will be using computers running hardy. any ideas on how to network the entire area (both wired & wireless).
<Guest32588> ubuntu 9.04 have speech recognition system?
<Beam> Chiliblue: do you where i could get information about affiliate marketing?
<Guest48866> Im back
<mdm> Hodapp: my point was to talk about it in abstract is pointless.  I personally use perl more then anything else, mostly because I am lazy and its easy.  Then again I am simply making monitoring or provisioning scripts, not trying to write an OS
<swivels> krishnan: do you want things like centralized authentication?, file sharing? printing? there are many variables
<Adam_> How would you go about maximising the life of your battery in Ubuntu (Besides the obvious such as dimming the lcd display). I mean is there anything in particular that chews battery up chronically.
<riegersn> I've shared a printer with cups, i can see the printer on my other computer and print as test page, however if i try to print from another application i don't get the printer showing up in the list to choose from.. can anyone help me out ?
<beerockxs> hi guys, I'm having trouble getting my surround sound and microphone to work
<beerockxs> oboard sound (alc883)
<Hodapp> mdm: well, some languages are kind of awful first languages for various reasons, like causing a certain mindset or awful habits to dominate that take forever to break once learned.
<krishnan> swivels: yes i do want centralized printing and we will be using a laser printer attached to a print server. not centralized authentication stuff and file sharing is not in the list as of now.
<bearoped> beerockxs: Is this a new occurance?
<mdm> Adam_: the things that use the most energy in your laptop are the display, the radios and the cpu.  In that order
<Beam> krishnan: hello there
<Adam_> Because on XP my battery lasts 2 and a half hours on ubuntu it lasts is lucky 15 minutes.
<beerockxs> i had it working in 8.04, but haven't used ubuntu in a while and just upgraded to 9.04
<liontux> is there a bug in grub2 if j reinstall karmic by cdlive alpha2?, until now j update th source list
<dajhorn> Adam_: Recent Ubuntu releases are well configured for power.  The only thing to check for would be trackerd, if you have been upgrading.
<swivels> krishnan: all you should need then is a regular switch hooked up the firewall/router and then you can just hook all the machines into that.  You can share the printer via CUPS to the other machines.
<Pici> !jaunty | liontux
<ubottu> liontux: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<axisys> how can I check if evolution is using the latest libmapi ?
<bearoped> beerockxs: what brand is it?
<krishnan> beam: hello here
<Beam> krishnan: do u know where i could get information about affiliate marketing?
<Pici> liontux: er.. I mean #ubuntu+1 for Karmic issues
<dajhorn> Adam_:  Also run the CPU gnome applet, to check whether the CPU is being downclocked properly.
<beerockxs> bearoped: it's a MSI K9N-Neo F mainboard
<Adam_> Well it is slightly is old (8.10)
<Fuogor> Adam_: lots of running processes 'chew it up' a lot, but its kinda hard to get around in gnome. I use IceWM on my laptop instead of Gnome, if you are up to that. it looks a lot worse, but works with laptops nicely. It has _very_ few background processes, and no graphickal additions; the bare necessities for a GUI.
<beerockxs> bearoped: the sound comes from the nforce 550 MCP chipset
<bearoped> beerockxs: Is the audio integrated
<Slade> nvm, got it
<krishnan> swivels: tht will be fine. how to differentiate between intranet and internet, cos we will be in use of both.
<krishnan> Beam: search google
<derek6711> can someone help me with idjc
<bearoped> beerockxs: There was some major brand that sued someone for making better drivers so that brand wont work on open source stuff
<Adam_> It's kinda hard to part with gnome. I've gotten used to it.
<swivels> krishnan: all computers hooked up to the internal switch would be considered intranet.  If you let your internet router handle DHCP, you'll be fine.  Anything outside of that would be internet
<Mnemonic^> Can someone answer this? How can I install a non stable package? I currently have dmraid-1.0.0.rc15-6ubuntu2 installed but I really need a fix in 1.0.0.rc15-7ubuntu1. How can I upgrade to this version?
<beerockxs> i have a ac3 test file that tests all 6 channels, and the rear and lfe channels are not output correctly
<dajhorn> Adam_: Run `sudo apt-get remove --purge libtrackerclient0` at a prompt just to be sure, and see whether anything is removed.
<Adam_> And my cpu has speedstep to i can underclock the CPU to reduce battery.
<yaakuro> hi
<bearoped> beerockxs: they were just PO`d because some pasty nerd living in his moms basement was a better programmer than the experts that they pay millions
<derek6711> does anyone know anything about internet dj console?
<derek6711> and the alsa drivers
<Adam_> There should be too many since it's a near new install.
<roshan> hey can anyone tell me how i can create UI using tasksel...i tried googling out but i didnt get much info....help me please
<Adam_> But i'll try anyway.
<yaakuro> i want to make a debian/ubuntu package, is there an easy way to do it?
<beerockxs> bearoped: that was about creative, that has nothing to with my nforce chipset
<dajhorn> Adam_: 8.10 is old enough that you may have a trackerd process pounding the disk and eating the battery.
<Pici> !packaging | yaakuro take a look here
<ubottu> yaakuro take a look here: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<bearoped> beerockxs: Thanks for jogging my memory. Once you said it was integrated I didnt think that was the case anymore
<Beam> krishnan: i did. Is there like a discussion like this where i can connect to that talks about this kind of stuff? would u know anything about that?
<krishnan> swivel: then the broadband internet from the modem should connect to the wi-fi router. which in turn should be connected to the switch and all the computers should be connected to the switch. am i correct?
<bearoped> Darn you Creative(tm)!
<krishnan> Beam: no
<yaakuro> thx for the help
<beerockxs> i also don't get why my microphone shows up in the playback tab, and wether or not i should mute it there
<swivels> krishnan: yes, you are on the right track there.
<krishnan> swivels: ok i understand. and any way through which we can efficiently wire the office space, without the ugly cables showing?
<bzrk> yaakuro: if you just want a package for yourself try checkinstall https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<swivels> krishnan: that just depends on who is doing it and the physical layout.  There are products like "panduit" which you can use to help hide wiring.
<yaakuro> bzrk: i have a library and i wanna provide a ubuntu package
<bzrk> yaakuro: ah ok
<krishnan> swivels: wats panduit?
<mdm> krishnan: do not disparage the cables and call them ugly :P. besides there is cable manament for just about any cable to put them into walls, run them along baseboards and such
<krishnan> mdm: i understand. :D
<Mnemonic^> Can someone answer this? How can I install a non stable package? I currently have dmraid-1.0.0.rc15-6ubuntu2 installed but I really need a fix in 1.0.0.rc15-7ubuntu1. How can I upgrade to this version?
<swivels> krishnan: a brand of "raceway" style products.  It's used to keep cabling hidden away and tidy.  They make all sorts of stuff
<Nationiant> Do the numbers of partition start always with 1?
<bullgard4> Does Ubuntu 8.04.2 open by default a TCP port and connects periodically automatically with the foreign Internet address weather.nosa.gov?
<krishnan> swivels; thanks a lot for the knowledge :D
<swivels> krishnan: anytime :)
<Mnemonic^> Can I somehow see when it is going to be released?
<Mnemonic^> Can someone answer this? How can I install a non stable package? I currently have dmraid-1.0.0.rc15-6ubuntu2 installed but I really need a fix in 1.0.0.rc15-7ubuntu1. How can I upgrade to this version? Can I somehow see when it is going to be released?
<mdm> Nationiant: its how the program shows them to you, there is no number actually on the partition table itself
<swivels> bullguard: if you are using that address for ntp time keeping, then yes it would
<dajhorn> Mnemonic^: The easiest way is to just download the .deb and manually install it with dpkg.  If you want to do it with apt, then you need to read about apt priorities and pinning.
<mmm4m5m> Hi. A little advice, please. Do you recommend apparmor for desktop machine (firefox, skype)?
<Pici> bullgard4: libgweather might. I'm not sure what service it uses to get the weather for the weather applet.
<gonzoes> hello, i just downloaded a patch for the kernel that i think will make my wireless internet work. How do I get this patch applied/working/started?
<Mnemonic^> dajhorn, Where do I fint beta packages?
<Nationiant> mdm: but I want to use some files via Terminal from my other HDD, 1,1 I think
<jado> hi, i'm trying to upgrade to kde 4.3 (i think i succeeded) but i have this message when i do apt-get upgrade (or aptitude safe-upgrade)
<dajhorn> Mnemonic^: packages.ubuntu.com in the "karmic" repositories.
<jado> The following packages have been kept back:  kdeplasma-addons
<Mnemonic^> dajhorn, Thanks
<mdm> Nationiant: then tansfer the files, files are on top of the filesystem, which is on top of the partition.  You simply copy files from one file to another
<Mnemonic^> dajhorn, What does karmic mean?
<netyire> hi all! I'm trying to type chinese with scim, I've installed the chinese package and scim -- but haven't a clue how to get it into chinese mode...  meh. anyone have a clue?
<Nationiant> mdm, okay
<dajhorn> Mnemonic^: It is the code name for the next Ubuntu release.
<axisys> how do I find out what files get installed with a pkg ?
<Mnemonic^> dajhorn, ok.
<netyire> axisys: right click -> properties
<gonzoes> How do you get a p
<axisys> netyire: sorry I meant in cli
<gonzoes> how do you get a kernel patch applied/working?
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone tell me how to use taskel to create UI. I tried googling but didnt get much info...please help
<dajhorn> axisys: After the package is installed, you can do `dpkg --listfiles MyPackage` at a prompt.
<mdm> axisys: dpkg -L
<Guest89947> problem with nvidia 180 driver..got problem with backend when i try activate nvidia 180 from hardware driver
<gonzoes> anyone here know how to get a kernel patch applied and working?
<Guest89947> how can i install nvidia 180?
<bullgard4> Pici: I find that the DEB program packages 'libgweather1' and 'libgweather-common' are installed on my computer. I am not interested in weather reports. Can I deinstall both packages without tearing down any more important prgrams?
<mdm> gonzoes: patches are simply changes to source code, there not like windows updates.  You apply a patch to code then recompile it
<dajhorn> PerryArmstrong: Do you mean a desktop environment with a GUI and a mouse?   -- If you did a server install, then run `apt-get install ubuntu-desktop`
<Adam_> I think that did the trick.
<Adam_> Cheers.
<gonzoes> mdm: sweet, thank you. how do i apply a patch to code and compile it
<PerryArmstrong> dajhorn;justin; i am doing a project for a local OS called eswecha. So i have to do an User Interface (UI) using tasksel that it can download/install important packages for specific users
<lesshaste> I did "sudo apt-get build-dep mplayer" and now want to reverse that.. how would I do it?
<PerryArmstrong> dajhorn; this happens when the user installs the OS...
<mdm> gonzoes: patch -options < patchfile
<swivels> PerryArmstrong: you are trying to build a front-end to tasksel then?
<cporter> A kerberos user I have is allowed sudo privleges, but can't use the 'User & Groups' program in Administration. Is there something I'm missing to make someone admin?
<PerryArmstrong> swivels; actually i have no idea about creating this front end but if i get proper info i can study it and do the work
<dajhorn> PerryArmstrong: Do you already understand the packaging system?   Can you make a DEB file from a source tarball?
<cporter> The user can use sudo and act as root by the way
<mdm> gonzoes: If you do not know what to do with them, do not know what REJ parts are, and most importantly can not read the code to begin with to stay away from custom patching code and compiling it
<JediMaster> can anyone recommend a command line ftp client to upload directories and sub-dirs?
<swivels> PerryArmstrong: if you are trying to add options to tasksel so people can choose a different UI, you'd have to get the tasksel source and go from there.
<Drag0nflamez> JediMaster: the default 'ftp' command?
<gonzoes> mdm: today is my 3rd ubuntu day. i typed patch -options < patchfile (the name of the file) into terminal, got nothing though
<PerryArmstrong> dajhorn; yes the purpose of the UI is to install the metapackages that i have already created. i do know about packaging
<JediMaster> Drag0nflamez: how do you do recursive uploads?
<axisys> aptitude show libmapi0 gives Version: 1:0.8-2ubuntu1 .. is thsi libmapi version 0.8.2 ?
<mdm> gonzoes: I was paraphrasing it, greatly
<Drag0nflamez> JediMaster: i don't know
<Drag0nflamez> gui always works better
<Drag0nflamez> in my opinion
<JediMaster> Dracofodder: pretty sure you can't
<axisys> i need to install libmapi version 0.8.2 and dont know if it is already installed
<JediMaster> Drag0nflamez: I'm ftping on a remote server via SSH to another remote server
<JediMaster> so gui isn't an option
<Drag0nflamez> SCP client?
<JediMaster> don't have ssh access
<Drag0nflamez> something like WinSCP?
<JediMaster> to the other server
<Drag0nflamez> winscp also has sftp etc
<sfstikkun> Hi, is there a protocol for asking questions here?
<JediMaster> Drag0nflamez: I don't think you understand
<volume> sfstikkun: probably "don't ask to ask... just ask" :)
<dajhorn> PerryArmstrong: Create a /usr/share/tasksel/ description file.  Use the existing ubuntu-tasks.desc file as a starting point.
<JediMaster> I have ftp access to a remote machine that I want to upload files to, I have no other access (sftp/scp/ssh)
<sfstikkun> thanks volume.
<charles__> JediMaster: tar the directory you need and then ftp it up
<JediMaster> I want to ssh into an ubuntu server which I have ssh access to and fto the files from that machine to the other one
<sfstikkun> Suddenly I have what looks like system files in my user file.  How do I figure out what they are and how do I get them back where they belong?
<JediMaster> charles__: again, you've not quite got it, the remote server has ftp access, nothing else, ftp can't untar for me
<dajhorn> PerryArmstrong: Then package your .desc file in a DEB and distribute it through an APT repository.
<detach-> JediMaster, what runs on the "other" machine then?
<volume> sfstikkun: hmm.. give me an example
<PerryArmstrong> dajhorn; can you help me in getting any availabe online manuals...i googled but i didnt get
<swivels> jedimaster: you can use scp -r
<sfstikkun> volume...give me a sec and I'll give you a small list of examples
<dajhorn> PerryArmstrong: You're asking for help with a development task.  apt-get source tasksel
<JediMaster> swivels: scp does plain ftp??
<detach-> JediMaster, search for ncftpd. It has a command mput
<JediMaster> that's the bunny
<JediMaster> thanks detach-, I knew there was one I used years ago
<detach-> JediMaster, sorry i meant ncftp (no "d" at the end)
<swivels> jedimaster: if you have ssh access you should be able to use scp
<JediMaster> swivels: I have ssh access to a remote server and FTP access to another remote server
<JediMaster> swivels: the machine I'm sending TO has only FTP access
<swivels> jedimaster: my bad
<JediMaster> =)
<detach-> Sigh. JediMaster has ServerA and ServerB. ServerA only has SSH, and ServerB has FTP. He wants to get files from ServerA to ServerB
<JediMaster> that's it =)
<detach-> i think that explains
<sfstikkun> volume...here are three of MANY    .aeolus-presets, .aspell.en.prep1, .bash-logout
<user___> anyone familiar with fixing ati driver problems?
<volume> sfstikkun since those files start with a ".", they are likely not system files
<sfstikkun> What kinds of files would they be?  whatever they are, they don't belong in my user file
<volume> sfstikkun rather, they are likely files that are meant to be in your home folder (/home/sfstikkun/), but are usually hidden
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<sfstikkun> so what do I do with these things?
<Guest88912> cant download nvidia driver..got error on terminal=Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<silv3r_m00n> I have 2 broadband connections 1 on eth0 and another on eth1 .... is it possible to use both connections ?
<volume> sfstikkun perhaps a setting has changed to show files that are generally hidden... let's see if we can change that setting back
<sfstikkun> Thanks, volume
<Darael> sfstikkun: they _are_ meant to be there, most likely - they're hidden files govenring (mostly) preferences for different things.  Dame with the many folders you probably have that start with "."
<Guest88912> any1 can help me with nvidia driver?
<sfstikkun> Dame?
<detach-> Guest88912, type sudo [the command you just ran]
<volume> sfstikkun: if you are using the regular flavor of ubuntu, and have a window open to your home folder, try going to edit -> preferences, then in the 'views' tab, de-select 'show hidden and backup files'
<Darael> sfstikkun: if you're in Gnome (ubnut as opposed to Kubuntu or Xubuntu) then you can hide them again by going view->show hidden files in a file manager window
<Guest88912> apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<user___> after installing ati drivers I lost my display.  Now I get grub, splash, but no login, just some purple lines.  Reconfigure xorg no longer works as a driver fix.
<Guest88912> got error=Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<detach-> Guest88912, yes type "sudo apt-get install blahblah"
<volume> sfstikkun: yep... darael's way is a few clicks quicker
<ctmjr> Guest88912, you need to close all other package managers
<Guest88912> detach::got no help :(
<mohan_> i want to take full hd snapshot.. like partition clone... what is the command?
<Guest88912> ctmjr::i try
<mohan_> partition clone to a file..
<dajhorn> silv3r_m00n: Yes, but it involved some advanced system changes.  Research the 'route' command and understand the 'nexthop' key word.
<detach-> Guest88912, ctmjr's suggestion is worth a try as well
<manunana89> whats the problem?
<sfstikkun> K let me try that.  brb
<BadBatzMaru> hi, would be please someone so generous and gimme here direct link for ubuntu kernel source package .. sorry, i've got only terminal access to connect internet now
<mohan_> manunana89: is it for me?
<ASeparateFirst> So, I need some help involving a Vista dual-boot (Not my choice) and a corrupted/unworkable GRUB.
<Guest88912> even i try it already..got same error.already close all application
<manunana89> no orry
<dajhorn> silv3r_m00n: You would create entries for each broadband connection in /etc/network/interfaces, and then run an appropriate `route add default scope global nexthop via ...` command.
<mdm> BadBatzMaru: sudo apt-cache kernel-source
<dajhorn> silv3r_m00n: Serious business.
<silv3r_m00n> dajhorn: hmm
<ctmjr> user___, what ati driver did you install the one from ati or ubuntu
<detach-> Guest88912, type "lsof | grep apt\/archives\/lock" what do you get?
<jon_high9000> sipior: based on your example look like dns addresses are not needed to establish a static ip address yes?
<silv3r_m00n> is it possible to make a particular application say kget or ktorrent use a particular connection and firefox using another
<Darael> mohan_: you'll probably want to use something like partimage... which would entail going "sudo aptitude install partimage; sudo partimage save /dev/whatever /path/to/image
<mohan_> thanx Darael. i know that stuff.. but some other command exists
<sipior> jon_high9000: no, they're not needed (you're specifying an address to begin with; no translation is required)
<mohan_> somebody here said me.. but i forgot the command :(
<dajhorn> silv3r_m00n: Some search queries should be "load balancing", "network turnking", or "interface bonding".
<Guest88912> w8,i try to paste the result
<danhs> I think I apt-get upgraded latest firefox and now it won't start
<danhs> odd, no?  but does anyone know how I can fix it?!
<Darael> mohan_: if you want a bit-for-bit copy you could use dd...
<silv3r_m00n> dajhorn: fine, I will do that tomorrow , getting sleepy
<mohan_> yeah.. thats wat..
<mitm> how do  I install apt-get on a debian system :
<BadBatzMaru> mdm: sorry .. i don't have ubuntu .. thats the problem .. i just need ubuntu kernel source to get from it some module
<lesshaste> I did "sudo apt-get build-dep mplayer" and now want to reverse that.. how would I do it?
<sfstikkun> Volume and Darael  thanks so much. That solved the problem
<mohan_> thanx Darael..
<danhs> mitm: haha, should uhhh be there
<sfstikkun> You guys are a godsend.
<jon_high9000> sipior: cool. sound great. they (dns address) are pesky.
<mohan_> Darael: hey i can't run that dd command while OS is running right?
<sfstikkun> over and out
<Guest88912> http://paste.ubuntu.com/196425/
<Darael> mohan_: no probs
<danhs> mitm: go to terminal and just type man apt-get
<mitm> lol..
<danhs> mitm: when you're done reviewing hit q to quit
<danhs> !apt-get
<Darael> mohan_: best to do it from a live CD unless it's a partition you can safely unmount
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<mdm> BadBatzMaru: if you dont have ubuntu why do you want the source for its patched kernels?
<mohan_> Darael: ok.. thanx man...
<mohan_> :)
<danhs> mitm: see ubottu explanation I hooked up for you
<danhs> :)
<volume> sfstikkun: great, glad that worked out
<sipior> jon_high9000: just so we're on the same page here: you will need to specify a nameserver address (preferably two) in /etc/resolv.conf. you only specify ip addresses (not dns names) when configuring the network interfaces, however.
<Darael> mohan_: hope it works for ya }:=8)
<dajhorn> BadBatzMaru: You can download Ubuntu packages directly from http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<mohan_> Darael: is partimage safe than dd?
<mitm> ok. Terminal, i am new to linux
<detach-> Guest88912, seems like process #3491 is holding the lock. try killing it "kill 3491" or if that doesnt work "kill -9 3491"
<lesshaste> at least how can I see what sudo apt-get build-dep mplayer wants to install so I can install them one at a time?
<dajhorn> BadBatzMaru: You can unpack a DEB package on a non-Debian or non-Ubuntu system with utilities like `ar`, `gzip`, `cpio`, etc.
<mitm> where do i find terminal, or do you mean ssh or command promt:
<jrib> lesshaste: showpkg
<mohan_> Darael: i think my OS is gonna sink as my hdd gonna crash.. hence i want exact clone of the OS and its settings to another hardisk..
<Guest88912> can start download now.i try to complete it
<BadBatzMaru> dajhorn, mdm .. hehe. forgot it guys .. you probably misunderstood :: i've got currently no X && havent deb-based distro as well .. links should fix it for me
<Darael> mohan_: it can be if you want to restore to a different-sized partition, or if there's lots of empty space on the volume in question.  Also, it can compress the image
<jrib> lesshaste: sorry, showsrc
<mitm> I need apt-get features in other to succesfully install ehcp Ç)
<lesshaste> jrib: apt-cache showsrc mplayer
<Guest88912> my graphic card is geforce 9100m..hope it is suit with nvidia glx 180
<mohan_> Darael: hmmm.. in this case partimage is better right.. as my restore partition is different sized..
<jrib> lesshaste: yes
<Darael> mohan_: probably, yes
<Darael> mohan_: but I would advise you to read the man page before using it
<ctmjr> mitm, command prompt are you using ubuntu or debian
<lesshaste> jrib: thanks.. although it's a little annoying as what I really want to know is what was install 2 seconds ago but scrolled off the screen... is there a log for this?
<mohan_> Darael: ok.. i donno why doesn't aptitude install it.. showing no candidate version found for partimage :(
<jon_high9000> sipior: so the example earlier is not all then?
<jrib> lesshaste: can't you just scroll up?
<danhs> can someone ofer me some help on this firefox thing? I came into work today and firefox refuses to start!
<danhs> really
<lesshaste> jrib: I did something in between
<mdm> BadBatzMaru: then got to kernel.org and download whatever kernel you want
<Darael> mohan_: you may have to enable other repository components
<lesshaste> jrib: I think there is a log for apt-get somewhere
<frostburn> danhs, there was a firefox update, make sure it's completely killed before starting a new instance
<jrib> lesshaste: try /var/log/ for a dpkg log
<mohan_> Darael: ok.. found it on the website..
<danhs> profile dialog pops up (I choose default), then new session or restore pops up (i've now chosen both)
<danhs> and then it won't friggin start!
<danhs> frostburn: what if it uhhh wasn't
<danhs> frostburn, what's command to do that?  killall *firefox?
<frostburn> danhs, start it in a terminal, what's the output say?
<frostburn> danhs, i use pkill firefox
<danhs> frostburn: I used & to run it in background
<danhs> I'll start it from terminal again
<Darael> mohan_: good luck, then
<stanner> im looking for a good guide on building .deb files  for redistrobution
<BadBatzMaru> mdm: omg. are u retarded? you missed a point .. i asked if someone would provide direct link to silly ubuntu patched kernel source package .. nothing less, nothing more :D ..
<sipior> jon_high9000: have a look here: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ubuntu-server-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address/
<dajhorn> !packaging | stanner
<ubottu> stanner: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<danhs> frostburn: uhhh it's saying *nothing*
<danhs> literally....
<danhs> I typed firefox into terminal and now just flashing cursor on terminal
<lesshaste> jrib: thanks!
<krishmish> hi room , im having problems viewing my yahoomail..in FF in ubuntu 9.04
<mitm> i am using Linux ( Ubuntu )
<BadBatzMaru> mdm: as as well as said that now i lack running X and have problems to find on silly ubuntu site link for that package
<lesshaste> now I have a different question :)
<danhs> should I ctrl-c kill it and then do another pkill then a apt-get upgrade?
<mitm> so what that is:
<frostburn> danhs, ps -ef|grep firefox
<mdm> BadBatzMaru: generally insuting the people who try to help you is not a good way to go.  I would assume your knowlege of a working system is so limited as to give you the answer would impeed you actualy learning how to use the comptuer
<burvowski> Hi everyone. I have a 4 gig USB flash drive that I partioned into 3 FAT32 segments in gparted. I want to put two different linux live images on the first 2 and then use the the third partition for transporting files and whatnot. When I plug the usb drive in, though, I only see the first two partitions that I could mount in Nautilius. Where's the third?
<PerryArmstrong> dajhorn; oops sorry i missed what you said as i was on a phone call...can you repeat
<lesshaste> how would I list all the -dev packages installed. I want to remove them to save space
<danhs> frostburn: nothing is returned
<danhs> I imagine it's not running after that ctrl-c
<mdm> BadBatzMaru: further your lack of knowledge of common command line tools is obvious. ever hear of lynx? wget? curl? ftp? scp? ssh? telnet?
<Dr_Willis> burvowski:  you did format the 3rd?   check 'sudo fdisk -l' output perhaps and see how  its partioned.
<dajhorn> PerryArmstrong:  Just repeat the question.
<mohan_> Darael: hey man.. i couldn't find it.. pls help..
<krishmish> hi room , im having problems viewing my yahoomail..in FF in ubuntu 9.04, can someone help?
<burvowski> Dr_Willis, I see it with that command. just would like it to appear in nautilius
<mitm> I have enough money to start my own hosting business and domain registra services.. But I dont know where to start from and how to accomplish that.. any suggetions::
<mitm> Ç)
<Dr_Willis> burvowski:  you did format the filesystem? perhaps you dident format all 3. it wont show an unformated partiion.
<frostburn> danhs, in the terminal, what's the last few lines of:   strace firefox
<dajhorn> !offtopic | mitm
<ubottu> mitm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mphill> mitm: the market is saturated already, good luck.
<Darael> mohan_: sure... what's the trouble?
<mohan_> Darael: i can't find partimage on medibuntu also (added to repository)
<danhs> frostburn: the "choose profile" dialog just popped up and the strace kinda stopped
<danhs> should I choose a profile?
<Dr_Willis> burvowski:  depending on what live-disrto you are putting on the thing. You dont need a seperate partion for each one. I made a 8gb flash drive with 5 different disrtos 0on it once. :)
<krishmish> slart, im having problems viewing my yahoomail..in FF in ubuntu 9.04, can someone help?
<frostburn> danhs, you shouldn't need to but choose the default one that you use
<PerryArmstrong> dajhorn; i need to create a User Interface (not GUI) which when integrated  with OS will install the necessary metapackages which i create while installing the OS .... the UI should appear when the OS is being installed
<burvowski> Dr_Willis thanks, I'll give that a shot. it's crunchbang and UNR 9.04
<danhs> frostburn: I needed to make alternate profiles for a web scraping project, so now it does that
<krishmish> slart:  im having problems viewing my yahoomail..in FF in ubuntu 9.04, can someone help?
<Darael> mohan_: if you're on a live CD then to install partimage you need to go system->administration->software sources and check all four boxes on the first tab
<danhs> frostburn: what's the paste pad site used here?
<user___> ctmjr    Sorry, I was away for a minute.  I initially tried the AMD/ATI driver, that's when I got into trouble.  Then I tried the fglrx, but I'm still having the same problem.
<burvowski> Is an "IMG" file a ISO or a "Flop"?
<danhs> got it
<dajhorn> PerryArmstrong: Look at the /usr/share/tasksel/ubuntu-tasks.desc file, and create the same thing for your project.
<mohan_> Darael: oh.. should i be on live cd.. ok..
<Dr_Willis> burvowski:  when you 'dd' UNR to a flash drive.. it partions the drive in a weird way ive seen..  no partions.  as for crunchbang. why not just install openbox on the UNR .
<mohan_> Darael: after checkin all the four boxes am i able to install it?
<Darael> mohan_: it's best to be.
<Dr_Willis> burvowski:  its a Flash drive Image.. :)
<mitm> lol
<frostburn> danhs, you can use anything http://pastebin.com/
<mitm> but i am talking about linux ..
<ctmjr> user___, so now you have 2 fglrx drivers installed 1 from the ati site and 1 from ubuntu?
<Darael> mohan_: you should, once you close the dialog and let the package cacge update. You _can_ use it without being on a live CD, but it's best to be
<superboy_> need help http://paste.ubuntu.com/196404/
<danhs> frostburn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/196432/
<danhs> frostburn: I just used the ubuntu.com one in the channel description
<disappearedng> Hey how do I find out which application is using port 8008
<mohan_> Darael: while i am on jaunty 64 live cd sometimes network is not detected.. what is the command to activate it?
<dajhorn> superboy_: You have bad hardware.  Replace the burner.
<user___> I believe I have uninstalled all of the ATI drivers at the moment.
<mohan_> Darael: i am using adsl connection on lan..
<superboy_> u mean i have to buy a brand new dvd burner?
<danhs> frostburn: wait!  the synaptic updater utility says I need to update firefox even after running sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Darael> mohan_: try "sudo ifconfig up eth0".
<krishmish> mohan_ : sudo ifup eth0
<scena> Does anyone have a link/howto on serring up Ubuntu to act as an ICAP virus scanner user ClamAV?
<dajhorn> superboy_: Yes, that is the meaning of that error.
<scena> setting
<mitm> port scanner
<mitm> or upd listener.
<mitm> shows u open ports..
<mohan_> Darael: thanx
<superboy_> aww man and i just bought this one and installed it
<dajhorn> superboy_: You'll get an increasing number of bad burns until the drive fails entirely.
<mohan_> krishmish: thanx.. :)
<danhs> frostburn: maybe I had synaptic open simultaneously.....
<krishmish> mohan_ : sudo ifup wlan0
<krishmish> mohan_ : accordingly
<krishmish> mohan_ : whats the error?
<mitm> scena, visit www.howtoforge.com ..]
<mohan_> krishmish: just  network link dont get detected while using live cd..
<Darael> krishmish: mohan_ needs to image some partitions, but the livecd somethimes has network trouble
<shyam_k> how was it to change the sound card on bash?
<shyam_k> i forgot that
<krishmish> mohan_ : 9.04?
<krishmish> mohan_ : is it sorted now?
<frostburn> danhs, you can also see if firefox is holding any files open, lsof|grep firefox
<ctmjr> user___, ok you need to make sure you cannot have both at the same time the best thing to do is remove everything and start over, what graphic card do you have and what ubuntu dist do you have ie. 9.04
<shyam_k> i have two cards displayed by cat /proc/asounds/cards
<mohan_> krishmish: yes..
<scena> mitm: decent start, buti already have a proxy set up. i just need to make an ICAP server. ill look at the two links and see if they can help me
<shyam_k> now i wanna change the one working now to the other..
<mohan_> krishmish: no.. i will reboot and boot from live cd..
<mohan_> krishmish: yes its 9.04
<krishmish> mohan_ : whats the OS on ur machine?
<scena> brb.
<mohan_> krishmish: Ubuntu studio 9.04
<mohan_> krishmish: now i will boot to live cd and need to do some backup..
<PerryArmstrong> dajhorn; i visited the /usr/share/tasksel...but didnt get any idea....i hope you understand that i have to create an UI which installs the metapackages that i have created....this should happen when i install the OS
<shyam_k> asoundconf set-default-card isn't doing that
<danhs> frostburn: checking now
<danhs> frostburn: thanks so much for the help\
<BadBatzMaru> mdm: omg. yes. you are retarded, definitely :D .. you don't understand than forcing bullshit instead a answer a given question, if want to answer, is quite impolite .. forcing point missing wises again and again even if theres no interest for them (they are missing point) smells by real ignoracy\
<krishmish> mohan_ : u mean u have no other OS ???
<user___> I have 9.04 and when I run aptitude search ATI, nothing is installed except ttf-liberation.  I'll have to open the box to find the exact video card type
<krishmish> mohan_ : its for a data recovery??
<stew> BadBatzMaru: please keep your language family friendly in here, and lets please keep the conversation civil
<mohan_> krishmish: no..
<danhs> frostburn: something is held by firefox http://paste.ubuntu.com/196440/
<mohan_> krishmish: i have seperate empty partition to save data..
<krishmish> mohan_ : then?
<BadBatzMaru> stew: surely .. sorry
<Darael> krishmish: it's for _potential_ data recovery
<stew> BadBatzMaru: what do you need the kernel source for?
<mohan_> krishmish: seperate hard drive..
<krishmish> okay...then u may as well install the OS in a small partition
<krishmish> mohan_ : u can also use Helix
<BadBatzMaru> stew: i've got fallen X in my fedora system and i need to try ubuntu patched module
<mohan_> krishmish: helix : A OS?
<stew> BadBatzMaru: what is "fallen X"?
<frostburn> danhs, yeah i have the same thing, you could try relogging
<scales11> hi all quick question.  where do i control what is started when ubuntu boots up? example. if i want to start gdm or other daemons and then also if i want to load say a panel (bmpanel)
<dajhorn> PerryArmstrong: You said earlier that you wanted to front the tasksel program.  If you cannot understand the desc file, then you cannot succced.
<Darael> mohan_: OK, krishmish seems to know more about this than me... can I pass you over?
<krishmish> mohan_ : kind of...rather its for computer forensics, incident response and electronic discovery
<dajhorn> PerryArmstrong: `apt-get source tasksel` and read it.
<mohan_> Darael: ok..
<cozmoz> I installed dockbarx.deb and gnome-dockbarx applet.deb but I dont find them anywhere!...how do I uninstall these packages?
<mohan_> Darael: thanx for ur advice :)
<ctmjr> user___, you do not need to open the box type lspci | grep VGA
<stew> BadBatzMaru: so do you intend on using a ubuntu kernel? or ripping some source out of a ubuntu kernel, adding the source to a fedora kernel, and building that?
<BadBatzMaru> stew: this bloody via chrome gfx card dont work in fedora .. i experienced that under ubuntu live cd it was ok
<krishmish> darael: about what??
<mohan_> krishmish: is it bootable OS?
<Darael> krishmish: this sort of backup and restore for dying had drives, etc.
<danhs> frostburn: I already restarted before
<krishmish> ymohan_ : its live cd as well as installable
<BadBatzMaru> stew: so i'd like to download kernel src package, unpack it, get from within a module and compile it
<mohan_> krishmish: really.. wow.. i didn't knew it..
<krishmish> mohan_ : try efense.com...the site is like this i think
<frostburn> danhs, perhaps, move your user directory   mv .mozilla .mozilla.old and try starting again
<BadBatzMaru> stew: and i am not able to find via links this package link on ubuntu site
<krishmish> mohan_ : or google for helix3
<stew> BadBatzMaru: then you'd want a binary package with a name starting with "linux-source" not a source package.  "apt-cache search -n linux-source" would list available linux-source packages for your version of ubuntu
<mohan_> krishmish: ok will try.. is it free?
<BadBatzMaru> stew: ah
<user___> RV515 PRO Radeon x1300/x1550 series
<BadBatzMaru> stew: superb .. good advice. indeed
<krishmish> mohan_ : i don know fro sure as on now, when i downloaded it, it was free
<danhs> frostburn: waiting for this upgrade to go through, then I'll try log out, log in and then move user directory if necessary
<stew> BadBatzMaru: http://packages.ubuntu.com/linux-source
<BadBatzMaru> stew: thanks\
<stanner> is there an easy way (like checkinstall) to build a .deb file from source code in a way i can redistribute it to classmates?
<Johnny_5> i recently installed ubuntu 9.04.....i use enlightenment as my window manager, but unlike the other versions i can't seem to be able to install epplets....apt-cache search didn't find it....what can i do so i can install the epplets?
<mohan_> krishmish: oh.. man i need a forum membership.. and its 239$ a year !!!
<krishmish> mohan_ : try the torrent sites for the free one
<danhs> frostburn: well upgrade didn't fix it
<BadBatzMaru> stew: great .. thanks man
<danhs> so you think I should log out and in again or do profile move
<cozmoz> I installed dockbarx.deb and gnome-dockbarx applet.deb but I dont find them anywhere!...how do I uninstall these packages?
<frostburn> danhs, all of the above until you get it working
<mitm> If i were u , i wont rely on torrents ...
<om26er> how to install ubuntu usb creator on fedora
<BadBatzMaru> stew: i was realy unable to find it browsing in links
<mohan_> krishmish: oh.. ok.. i just wanna backup.. thats it..
<danhs> okay I'll be right back probably.  going to log in and out again
<danhs> brb
<krishmish> mohan_ : okay dont worry
<PerryArmstrong> dajhorn; http://paste.ubuntu.com/196449/
<stanner> om26er: you could probably compile it from source
<krishmish> mohan_ :  are u okay with it or do u need help ??
<Johnny_5> anybody here besides me use enlightenment?
<mohan_> krishmish: i want to backup the partition in which OS is installed and transfer it to another partition and make it bootable..
<frostburn> mohan_, you'll want to use dd
<kevin_> #nick | canadaeh
<mohan_> krishmish: backup thing will be covered with dd or partimage.. but what about making it bootable?
<stanner> om26er: you can use unetbootin on fedora thouhg
<Dr_Willis> Unetbootin is handy
<frostburn> mohan_, you can use dd to copy the mbr as well
<krishmish> mohan_ : u mean the data in the partition or all the packages as well??
<|> #nick canadaeh
<|> #nick| canadaeh
<sfstikkun>  Hi, This turned up when I tried to download stuff from ubuntu   Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/universe/binary-i386/packages
<mohan_> krishmish: data in the partition.. everything..
<krishmish> mohan_ : mohan_ : i get u now...
 * canadaeh finally lol..
<krishmish> mohan_ : u know the aptoncd???
<mohan_> frostburn: will try that man :)
<mohan_> krishmish: yeah..
<danhs> frostburn: well, log in and out didn't work
<stanner> hw do i make a .deb package using checkinstall so i can redistrubute the deb file to other classmates
<frostburn> mohan_, http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/ddcommand.htm
<Darael> sfstikkun: that's because Edgy is EOL - it's no longer supported
<abhoriel> hi, Ubuntu seems to not receive keypresses that are too close together on my laptop
<krishmish> mohan_ :  u can use that for backing up ur packages
<mohan_> frostburn: thanx :)
<sfstikkun> Ah, so why is this showing up as a download?
<abhoriel> anyone know how to fix that?
<Um_cara_qualquer> someone having problem with transmission too?
<TeRMX_> I had to use Unetbootin because my operating system was destroyed. I have no blank disks, nor flash drives. How would I install windows from a partition?
<mohan_> krishmish: doesn't dd do all that thing? i mean exact clone?
<sfstikkun> I don't have edgy any longer
<abhoriel> it means that if I type quickly, some keystrokes are ignored
<danhs> frostburn: hey hey hey!!!!!! moving profile to .mozilla.old started it up!
<danhs> wahoo
<krishmish> mohan_ : yeah..it surely will
<TeRMX_> I'm trying to install OSx86, but I cannot format the Partition because in OSx86 is shows as "FAT32"
<Dr_Willis> TeRMX_:  you would have to check ##windows for that. im not sure its even doable
<frostburn> danhs, yeah, lost all your settings though =(
<rski> TeRMX_: what's OSx86
<Darael> sfstikkun: well, there's something in your sources.list still pointing to Edgy
<danhs> wha-!?
<mdm> stanner: checkinstall will generaly make a package but it can include things like temporary files by mistake.  Further installs that also make librairies frequently have problems too.  it sort of depends on what it is your are creating a package from.  Its general use is instead of make install run checkinstall
<mohan_> krishmish: ok.. thanx i gonna backup now !!!
<TeRMX_> It's like a demo of Mac for PC basicly.
<danhs> I can't get em back by moving it back?
<krishmish> mohan_ : actually, helix is just for that kind of activity...
<danhs> :-p
<rski> TeRMX_: sounds like you should ask in #mac
<krishmish> mohan_ :  okay, gud luck
<TeRMX_> /dev/sda4            5782       19457   109852470   83  Linux
<canadaeh> TeRMX_: iDeneb for the win xDD
<TeRMX_> I can't mount Windows or anything besides linux to that partition.
<superboy_> help http://paste.ubuntu.com/196404/
<mohan_> krishmish: i will experiment with afterwards.. thanx for the info :)
<danhs> frostburn: I can't get em back by moving it back?
<stanner> TeRMX_: good luck but your best bet will be to use dd / partimage and then re-arm/reactivate your product key
<TeRMX_> I can't edit it in windows, just linux.
<sfstikkun> Darael, is there a way to figure out what is still pointing to edgy?
<user___> ctmjr,  it is RV515 PRO Radeon x1300/x1550 series
<PerryArmstrong> dajhorn; did you check it out??
<mohan_> krishmish: hey how to add it to boot menu?
<frostburn> danhs, you can, but there's something messed up with your user profile
<TeRMX_> I just need to format the partition to something other than "Linux" so I can edit it.
<Dr_Willis> TeRMX_:  windows likes to ignore non-windows stuff.. theres always the old windows fdisk command. :)  but i much perfer gparted live cd's
<ANTRat> W
<TeRMX_> mohan_ QGrubEditor
<krishmish> mohan_ : in the meanwhile, i will try to get hold of a link to download the free version
<Dr_Willis> TeRMX_:  delete the partition, remake it, set its  type to be vfat. (or fat32)
<mohan_> krishmish: ok :)
<Darael> sfstikkun: if you press alt+f2 and type "gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" you can take a look at the apt sources.  If you're on Kubuntu use kdesu instead of gksu
<canadaeh> dr0pknutz: gparted live cd's are the bomb shizzle.
<TeRMX_> mohan_, http://elfrench.iespana.es/qgrubeditor_2.5.0-1_i386.deb
<danhs> arggh
<danhs> :-p
<danhs> frostburn: there's no easy way to at least pull my extensions, bookmarks?
<mohan_> TeRMX_: mine is 64bit :(
<mrglinux> is possible to define list for TV channel mms//... in vlc ??and what program do you suggest ?
<danhs> basic stuff?
 * sfstikkun mutters, one would have thought all that stuff would have disappeared when I down loaded the new distros..mutter mutter mutter
<Darael> sfstikkun: and also, if you're on kubuntu you'll need to use kate instead of gedit
<stanner> mdm: so what you are saying is that it is not usually possible to use check install right?
<TeRMX_> mohan_, you should be able to install it reguardless.
<Johnny_5> anybody here besides me use enlightenment?
<Darael> sfstikkun: it changes, but not in commented lines, so if you enabled a component since upgrade it'll still point to edgy (I think)
<sburwood> I have an EEE PC 900.  It has Ubuntu 8.10.  I had upgraded it to 9.04, though it is still 2.6.27.  For a day or two, I can't get it to work.  During GRUB, I get a Err 25
<raboof> who decides packages should be removed from main and moved to universe? are those decisions documented anywhere? (i'm particularly interested in Jack: i read some rumours here and there, but no definitive reason for the removal)
<mohan_> TeRMX_: oh.. ok.. thanx man :)
<frostburn> danhs, plugins yes, extensions will be harder becauae of the unique profile name under .mozilla/extensions
<mohan_> TeRMX_: bye :)
<sburwood> and it doesn't do anything else
<TeRMX_> Good luck. :P
<mohan_> Darael : thanx :)
<shyam_k> hai nebody know how to switch sound cards in ubuntu?
<ctmjr> user___, ok now type this it more than likely not installed but need to make sure  sudo apt-get remove --purge xorg-driver-fglrx
<mohan_> krishmish: thanx :)
<krishmish> mohan_: see this...http://isohunt.com/torrent_details/70655841/helix?tab=summary
<shyam_k> playing around with asoundconf didn't make it
<stanner> sburwood: you can try doing a fresh install with either easypeasy or UNR
<sburwood> I can do a live user, but can't install
<mohan_> krishmish: oh..
<Darael> mohan_: you're welcome, but I dodn't actually do much!
<mohan_> krishmish: ok..
<TeRMX_> canadaeh, I'd install iDeneb but I'm too lazy to torrent it.
<krishmish> mohan_ im not too sure but u can check it out
<sfstikkun> Thanks Darael...I'll give it a shot.
<TeRMX_> mohan_, Do you have msn? If you need any further help, I can help you anytime.
<frostburn> danhs, bookmarks are stored under .mozilla/firefox/asdfasdf.default/bookmarks.html you might be able to just copy that over as well
<mohan_> krishmish: ok.. will download..
<mdm> stanner: its posible IF you watch what it does, what it includes and trim it later on if there are issues.  I use it frequently to distribute packages to my servers.  But I also know that they contain no dependencies and manage them myself
<sburwood> stanner, I can't start the computer.  It stops during GRUB.  Unless I connect it to my desktop, it's dead.
<mohan_> TeRMX_ : no :(
<canadaeh> TeRMX_: what osx are you goign to install, Kalyway? or something??
<dajhorn> PerryArmstrong: Check your sources.list file for consistency -- ie: all jaunty -- run apt-get update and try again.
<frostburn> sburwood, what's the exact error?
<TeRMX_> Kalyway, It worked before, I just want to install it to my 104GB partition instead of my 50GB partition.
<krishmish> mohan_: this too...http://isohunt.com/torrent_details/22704322/helix?tab=summary
<TeRMX_> mohan_, Any Instant Messengers?
<stanner> sburwood: what do you mean unless you connect it do your desktop?
<dajhorn> PerryArmstrong: I can get the tasksel source package on my workstation without that error.
<mohan_> TeRMX_ : not tried Instant Messengers in Ubuntu.. as this is a production system :(
<PerryArmstrong> dajhorn; i dont know why this occured...any idea
<tv7497> guys i was setting up a mail server from this http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/  got stuck little bit could you help me ?
<TeRMX_> mohan_, I like to help people out, so if you ever need help, you can contact me via email :P
<sburwood> frostburn.  Imagine this ... EEE PC, I turn it on, it starts grub, and stops with a message Err 25
<dajhorn> If you have any karmic lines in your sources.list file, then remove them and try again.
<mohan_> TeRMX_ : thanx .. will definetly contact u :)
<sburwood> stanner, I mean that I can only start it through a live user.  And then, can't do a fresh install
<stanner> mdm: I am trying to build this stupid LC-3 sim (for doing assembly) from source. I want to encourage the other linux users to stick to ubuntu rather than boot to windows for this app :-(
<Oli``> I've mounted an ISO with the Archive Mounter. I can view it in nautilus but how can access its files from the command line?
<user___> ctmjr, OK, I did that.  What next?
<stanner> sburwood: why cant you do a fresh install?
<om26er> i have downloaded this how to install it http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/usb-creator/usb-creator_0.1.16.tar.gz
<danhs> frostburn: arggh...what a pain in the ass
<mdm> stanner: then compile it and rather then install run checkinstall
<ctmjr> user___, type in terminal fglrxinfo
<mohan_> krishmish: will download the second one..
<sburwood> stanner, because it has a problem setting up a file system
<stanner> mdm: yeah i did that and the .deb it creatd didnt work
<frostburn> sburwood, odd,... how did you install it on your eeepc? (1000HE here)
<sburwood> I've tried resier, jfs, etc
<mohan_> krishmish: thanx man.. :)
<PerryArmstrong> dajhorn; check this also please http://paste.ubuntu.com/196456/
<JM> what is 'make' (heard it uses the makefile of an object to compile something such as the kernel for example?)
<stanner> sburwood: then you may just have a bad harddrive.
<fccf> Oli``: you have to extract the files from the iso into a folder ... then you can access from cli
<mdm> stanner: without knowing what it is you compiled its difficult to determine he problem
<sburwood> frostburn, with the usb key
<Sjord> JM: That's right. The Makefile is a compile script and make executes it.
<sburwood> 4 GB usb key
<dajhorn> PerryArmstrong: grep -ri karmic /etc/apt
<stanner> mdm: http://highered.mcgraw-hill.com/sites/0072467509/student_view0/lc-3_simulator.html
<Darael> Oli``: I'm not sure that the archive mounter mounts it in a "proper" folder. you can mount it from the terminal with -o loop
<zzz> om26er: You can install that package using apt. You shouldn't need to download the package manually. Try "sudo apt-get install usb-creator" without quotes in a terminal.
<sburwood> stanner, I have the computer since december
<bigos> are there any known problem with connecting to the encrypted wifis? i can connect to the unencrypted ones, but not to the secure ones
<JM> okay so then to compile something you use GCC or G++ (c or c++ correct)
<user___> I get "'fglrxinfo' is currently not installed. You install it by typing: apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<stanner> sburwood: i had a brand new harddrive die in 3 days... it sounds like a bad drive if you cant install...
<dajhorn> PerryArmstrong: Pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file and all files in the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ directory.
<Darael> Oli``: as in "mkdir mountpoint/; sudo mount -o loop /path/to/iso mountpoint/; cd mountpoint"
<sburwood> stanner, any way to diagnose the hard drive?
<rescursion> hello room. Setting up VNC. in my xstartup file, if I use gmome-session, do I comment out twm?
<stanner> sburwood: if you dont care about the data, do a bit for bit wipe. This will make sur that you can wipe each secor of the drive and prove that the whole drive is writeable
<stanner> sburwood: you can try the ultimat boot cd
<sburwood> stanner, and I have an 8 GB and 4 GB on SSD
<PerryArmstrong> dajhorn; http://paste.ubuntu.com/196458/
<JM> I just want to get somethings straight and see the alternative to windows.
<Slart> stanner, sburwood: can't badblocks do this?
<Darael> Oli``: then do your stuff, and when you're done, "cd ~; sudo umount mountpoint/; rm -r mountpoint/"
<stanner> sburwood: yeah i have a 901
<sburwood> stanner, don't have a CD player
<JM> Compiling C/C++ code you use GCC/G++ correct?
<bnmrrs> Is it possible to split screen vertically instead of horizontally?
<frostburn> sburwood, when it boots to grub, hit e and copy out what it says and pastebin it, i tlooks like there's a formatting error in menu.lst ...
<Sjord> JM: Yes
<frostburn> at least that's what Err 25 means
<sburwood> stanner, how do I do a bit by bit?
<Oli``> Darael and fccf: no need - just found it was mounted to ~/.gvfs
<JM> Alright now another question in regards to graphics cards. They need "kernel-source" why is that?
<stanner> sburwood: well lets take a step back first... which drive is giving you an issue?
<Darael> Oli``: thanks for the info - I'll probably need to know that!
<sburwood> both
<Slart> JM: they probably need the kernel headers.. not the source
<Sjord> JM: Do graphic cards need kernel source?
<ctmjr> user___, do ls /usr/share/ati and it should have just one file
<rescursion> hello room. Setting up VNC. in my xstartup file, if I use gmome-session, do I comment out twm?
<Sjord> JM: It is probably to compile a kernel module which is the driver for the graphics card.
<JM> Sometimes when I install a graphics card on OpenSuse for example it will not install correctly unless it has kernel-source
<stanner> sburwood: you say both but thats not too helpful unfortunately. What can you do on the machine currently?
<JM> Okay thanks
<sburwood> stanner, can boot from 4GB usb key
<frostburn> stanner, he's getting an Err 25, i'm leaning towards a bad grub configuration
<JM> when compiling a new release of the kernel where is the .config file stored at? People say 'back up your config file' assuming you already know. But I don't :P
<dajhorn> PerryArmstrong: Do this...    $ cd /tmp && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get build-dep tasksel && apt-get source tasksel
<stanner> frostburn: hmm he can just restinall grub from a bootable usb key then...
<raboof> JM: usually whereever you unpacked the kernel source :)
<stanner> sburwood: do this boot the computer, but when it says "pres esc..." press esc
<sburwood> hold on a sec
<raboof> JM: if you want the .config for a packaged kernel, look in /boot
<JM> yea but they say 'back up your current' config file where is that found what if you unpack it on your desktop lol
<Sjord> JM Files starting with a .dot are hidden files. They are not shown in ls unless you use ls -a
<user___> I get ATI_LICENSE.TXT drv.list dm.list postun_drv.sh preun_dm.sh and a few others, some in green text
<fccf> Oli``: news to me ... cool
<sburwood> now, I'm not even getting an Err 25 message without the key
<Sjord> JM: Often, the system for configuring the kernel can also load and save config files.
<JM> Sjord: I know that much but don't know where .config is located :P
<om26er> how to install ubuntu from usb
<stanner> sburwood: you should see a menu, with3 options
<raboof> (weird to make .config a hidden file btw)
<ctmjr> user___, do you have this file in there fglrx-uninstall.sh
<user___> yes
<fccf> !usb | om26er
<ubottu> om26er: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<om26er> in other words how to make bootable usb  from fedora
<rescursion> hello room. Setting up VNC. in my xstartup file, if I use gnome-session, do I comment out twm?
<sburwood> stanner, I did that and have this ... HDD:SM-ASUS-PHISON OB SSD
<stanner> mdm: still here?
<JM> Has anyone had problems w/ ubuntu supporting 2.6.30?
<sburwood> stanner and the other thing is HDD:SS-ASUS-PHISON SSD
<Sjord> rescursion: Why do you think you would have to comment out twm?
<mdm> yes stanner Im looking to see why it does not work, it apears the make install does not actually install anything
<sburwood> JM, I have problems with 9.04 in general and with 2.6.28
<om26er> currently i don't have ubuntu to make usb
<stanner> sburwood: sorry that brought you to the boot device chooser in the bios. wiat till you see the first grub screen and make sure you can see the menue uptions the stop the count down by either hitting escape or an arrow key
<fccf> JM: that question is more for #ubuntu+1 - that kernel is not tested yet
<om26er> i only have fedora installed
<om26er> fccf
<stanner> mdm: well it depend on your .configure
<rescursion> Sjord: I don't know. That's why I'm here. I get errors in the log I'm trying to reduce.
<om26er> ubottu
<carbon_monoxide> Greetings all
<JM> sburwood: I have problems w/ 9.04 on my laptop as well that is why I asked :P
<fccf> on26er: what are making bootable - ubuntu?
<Dracofodder> are there any alternatives to using flashplayer?  I am getting pretty frustrated with this inability to view simple youtube and hulu videos on my system.  have ran the synaptic install for "flashplugin-nonfree" and it has put "adobe-flashplugin" 10.0.22.87-1 in place.   This is on an older 32bit system. but I have a fair nvidia FX 5950 card working.
<om26er> yes ubuntu
<Sjord> rescursion: Are you setting up a VNC server?
<stanner> mdm: the readme says it drops the files in the same folder unless you use --useinstalldir with ./configure
<stanner> mdm: so ./congifure --useinstalldir /opt/lc3tools
<rescursion> Sjord: Yes, It's up and running. I'm using it now!. :)
<ctmjr> user___, type this sh ./fglrx-uninstall.sh this will remove the ati proprietary driver which is not working any way
<stanner> om26er: download unetbootin
<Sjord> rescursion: I think commenting out twm leaves you without a window manager, which is not desirable.
<fccf> om26er: if you use dd ... you can take a preconfigured usb image and copy it with dd
<stanner> om26er: follow the instructions
<om26er> unetbootin does not work for me
<ctmjr> user___, you need to put sudo in front sorry
<om26er> ok
<rescursion> Sjord: Okay, good. I'll leave it in. Do you know much about VNC?
<mdm> yes stanner since it uses a non standard way to install programs the checkinstall can not understand how to use it. You would have to rewrite the makefile rule for install for it to work
<Sjord> rescursion: No.
<carbon_monoxide> I have a game server and an idle server. I would like to use the idle server to be a medium between players and game server. So that the connection for some players can be faster thru the "idle server". Is that I can configure iptables to do a packet forwarding to do so?
<user___> It says "can't open ./fglrx-uninstall.sh"
<rescursion> Sjord: Alrighy, I'll post my next question then. :)
<dajhorn> PerryArmstrong: I'm away for lunch.  You are stuck until you can download source packages, so keep trying to fix `apt-get source` until it works properly.
<Sjord> carbon_monoxide: Would that really improve performance?
<zzz> rescursion: Maybe you should comment out the twm line and replace it with "exec /usr/bin/gnome-session".
<PerryArmstrong> dajhorn; ya i'll wait...it takes 5 minutes to finish this
<stanner> mdm: so the Makefile
<Radtoo> carbon_monoxide: yep, you can do packet forwarding
<rescursion> Room, in my VNC log, I get this error many many times: Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":1.0". Any idea why?
<carbon_monoxide> Sjord: I suppose it can because the "idle server" is using another network connection which is better for players in other regions
<stanner> mdm: also you have to comment out a line
<rescursion> zzz: Do I need the exec there?
<stanner> in that file
<donny> Can anyone explain to me how I can run a script when a user logs off?
<Radtoo> carbon_monoxide: You can even do it on many levels (all ipv4 / v6 traffic, traffic coming from a certain machine, traffic marked with the right flags, traffic going to a certain port...)
<stanner> mdm: its in the readme for "debian" based systems
<ctmjr> user___, try this way sudo sh ./fglrx-uninstall.sh
<carbon_monoxide> Radtoo: would packet forwarding do that trick if a new connection will be established after the response from game server? it's kinda like active FTP
<tigerplug> hey guys,
<danhs> frostburn: I think it's my old extensions
<tigerplug> can someone help me mount my external NTFS hard drive in 9.04?
<danhs> one of them is bad
<zzz> rescursion: It is customary to have the window manager/desktop environment started with an exec line. This way, when you log out, the X session ends.
<mitm> what ur prob
<hosified> YAY, still alive!!!!
<sburwood> my desktop stopped working
<frostburn> danhs, sounds it
<hosified> missing a piece of my scalp, but all good!
<Darael> tigerplug: certainly, what seems to be the problem?
<danhs> casue when I did a copy and paste dump, it starts starting up (I get a "down them all" intro dialog) but it doesn't fully start
<mdm> yes stanner I undersand what it does, I changed the makefile by hand and recreated the package.  It then worked
<bigos> is it possible to connect to the wpa encrypted wifi network in linux?
<stanner> sburwood: did you get to the grub menue
<sburwood> frostburn, stanner, I had a problem with the desktop
<danhs> so one of them is ungood
<ctmjr> user___, sorry just realized we are not in the dir
<danhs> yea, I think you're right
<tigerplug> It always auto- mounted but then I unplugged it for the first time, now no matter how many times I restart it wont mount. I've tried mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1 but i'm unsure if it is actually "sda1"
<tigerplug> thanks Darael
<Radtoo> carbon_monoxide: hemm, sorta, unless you mean the first connection on a certain port needs to go to machine a while the remaining connections on the same port need to go to machine b.
<rescursion> zzz: oh! good to kknow! I'll fix that now. Thanks!
<frostburn> sburwood, what problem was that?
<Darael> bigos: yes - may depend on your distro, but Ubuntu has no issues, normally
<fccf> bigos: currently wpa support is very limited.. some cards will some just wont
<danhs> ohhh extensions, un quality controlled useful, free ranging problem sources
<stanner> mdm: what did you change in the make file?
<carbon_monoxide> Radtoo: I see, seems iptables can be my option. Thanks! Is there any easy tool which can help me to do this iptables settings which can save me some time before mastering iptables configuration?
<mitm> did u do a snapshot before it stopped working
<sebsebseb> hi
<bigos> Darael: okay, thanks, what about wep then?
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: yo
<mdm> stanner: how it actually copied files into the install dir
<zzz> rescursion: I am guessing that you can also put a while loop so that when you log out, another session would be started. To be honest, I am not very knowledgable about setting up VNC servers either. Just a suggestion.
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: hi
<carbon_monoxide> Radtoo: the connections are all on the same game server machine
<fccf> bigos: wep should be no problem
<stanner> mdm: i was able to create the deb and install from checkinstall with out doing anythig other than commenting out the line int the Makefile
<Radtoo> carbon_monoxide: I personally don't like the iptables syntax and use shorewall for more structure, but I'm certain there's even more simple things out there.
<om26er> how to install a package
<ctmjr> user___, go into the dir cd /usr/share/ati then try it
<rescursion> zzz: thanks. That shouldn't be nessassary.
<user___> O.K. that worked.
<sebsebseb> om26er: sudo apt-get install packagename
<fccf> om26er: what package?
<Darael> tigerplug: chances are it isn't sda1. Also, if you didn't unmount it before unplugging, you'll have issues. Plus, the type for ntfs filesystems is "ntfs-3g" rather than "vfat"
<rescursion> Room, in my VNC log, I get this error many many times: Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":1.0". Any idea why?
<om26er> sebsebseb what if its a bunch of files
<mdm> stanner: change INSTALL_DIR and take out the comment (looks like a - in make) for the CP, thats all
<carbon_monoxide> Radtoo: I could only find some tools which can do the simple filtering tricks for me instead of packet forwarding rules
<sebsebseb> om26er: a tar.gz you mean?
<om26er> ya
<Darael> bigos: WEP is even more solid than WPA in most Linux distros.
<bigos> fccf: what it could be, if it is a problem? it just doesnt connect, says it's "failed". there is no problem, if i remove the encryption. i am sure i am writing the password correct
<sebsebseb> !tar | om26er
<ubottu> om26er: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<om26er> then how to install
<mitm> while not use tar from terminal instead
<carbon_monoxide> Radtoo: but anyway, your answers have been really helpful to me. :) Thanks!
<sebsebseb> om26er: extract it,  cd into the directory,  ./configure  make    make install
<Darael> tigerplug: to find out what its hard drive identifier is, run "sudo fdisk -l" and looki for a drive that seems likely
<sebsebseb> om26er: someone else can hopefuly give a better description
<om26er>  ok
<sebsebseb> om26er: what are you trying to install?
<zzz> rescursion: Have you tried it? Let me know what happens.
<ctmjr> user___, now run this to get back your gui sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg, then reboot
<om26er> usb creater
<fccf> bigos: are you using the generated key, (your router does this for you) you shouldn't have a problem w/that
<Radtoo> carbon_monoxide: Hm. Ye, sorry, I don't know anything simpler/quicker than shorewall (which is really great when you are doing complex stuff, and well-documented, but might just be more than googling for the iptables rule to forward that port).
<stanner> mdm: not sure what you mean exactly, should i hard code the install dir to /opt/lc3tools ?
<mitm> cd unzipped dir, then .forward slash install script
<stanner> mdm: in the Make.def file?
<sebsebseb> om26er: USB creater???  there's already a  built in bootable  Ubuntu USB creation
<rescursion> zzz: I'd have to kill the vnc session and log back in. Let me do that. BRB.
<sebsebseb> om26er: program
<om26er> where
<krishmish> someone got a solution for yahoomail on firefox??
<Darael> om26er: system->admin->startup disk creator
<sebsebseb> om26er: system > administaration > USB startup disk creator
<krishmish> someone got a solution for yahoomail on firefox please??
<bigos> fccf: yes, my router generates 4 keys, i copy the first into a textfield in this fancy plasma widget. but it stills asks me about "connection secrets", and even if i retype it (still right) it doenst connect ("connection failed")
<Radtoo> krishmish: it can work with thunderbird, but I dunno about firefox
<sebsebseb> krishmish: what's up with it?
<kbrosnan> krishmish: what problem?
<wildc4rd> evening all
<Radtoo> krishmish: "webmail extension" is the key word there...
<krishmish> sebsebseb: i can seee the inbox
<krishmish> sebsebseb: but cant open the messages
<fccf> bigos: the first question is for the wep key ... the second is your sudo password
<Darael> om26er: also, the file you downloaded wa the official ubuntu one - if you want to install software that is on the Ubuntu site, use the flippin' package mamager, it's much easier than compiling from a tarball
<mooseberry> i installed sauerbraten on my computer and its fucking everything up, how can i uninstall all of it?
<mdm> stanner: no the Makefile, im looking to see why the cp command I rewote failed, I did the first one by hand
<stanner> mdm: and tha extra - before the CP command, you want me to remove it
<krishmish> same with orkut, i login, but i cant see the home page
<krishmish> sebsebseb: same with orkut, i login, but i cant see the home page
<stanner> well
<fccf> mooseberry: sudo apt-get remove --purge sauerbraten sauerbraten-data
<stanner> the make file is only there after you run ./configure
<joaopinto> !language | mooseberry
<ubottu> mooseberry: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sebsebseb> krishmish: I don't know
<sobersabre> hi I have this nice screenshot: http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/7185/screenshotbrd.png
<stanner> mdm: the make file is there only after you run ./configure, its not in the original zip
<sobersabre> somethign is fishy with my gnome.
<mdm> stanner: yes I know
<bigos> fccf: it doesnt ask me about my root password, it the same window again, with "choose wep 64 or 128 bit" etc etc
<sobersabre> menus, mimetypes and icons, as you can see got fscked up.
<stanner> mdm: ok sorry
<user___> ctmjr,  thanks a lot, my desktop is back.  I got into this trouble trying to get a tv working from the s-video output alongside a monitor on vga.  Any idea what a simple method to achieve that goal might be?  Again, thanks for your help.
<Darael> sobersabre: well, gnomes like fish. Joking aside, what's the problem?
<fccf> bigos: and you have set a 64 bit or 128 bit in your router?
<mitm> lol mossberry
<sobersabre> I don't understand the interdependence of what is running in gnome... can somebody direct me what could have gone wrong ?
<sobersabre> Darael: have you looked at the screenshot ?
<bigos> fccf: 64 bit 10 digits
<Darael> sobersabre: *ahem, yes, sorry about that, I posted before reading the scrollback. That's certainly an... interesting... problem.
<fccf> bigos: and it doesn't work ....  hmmm - what kind of wireless card do you have?
<sobersabre> Darael: I would gladly reinstall some packages, if I had an idea which
<mooseberry> sudo apt-get remove --purge sauerbraten sauerbraten-data
<mooseberry> oops
<stanner> TannerS: hi, this is stanner
<sobersabre> sauerkrauten ?
<sobersabre> :)
<mooseberry> it says E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution)
<bigos> fccf: atheros 5something
<fccf> mooseberry: you will want to type that into a terminal
<mooseberry> i did D:
<fccf> bigos: stand by
<sobersabre> Darael: do you have any idea what I could reinstall ? it seems even /etc/xdg stuff is in a mess. and I have NO IDEA why.
<Darael> sobersabre: I'm pretty well stumped.
<sobersabre> hm.
<TannerS> lol
<sobersabre> ok. is there some kind of "ubuntu-help" channel on this server ?
<sobersabre> (I mean freenode network)
<tj83_> sobersabre, this is it.
<stanner> sobersabre: whats the issue?
<fccf> bigos: do you have linux-restricted-modules installed.. you may also need madwifi for that card's incryption to work
<irc-anope_> Hey everyone
<sobersabre> stanner: take a look at the screen:
<sobersabre> http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/7185/screenshotbrd.png
<irc-anope_> Does anyone know about apache2 server?
<sobersabre> stanner: are you ... looking ?
<mooseberry> i uninstalled what i thought was all of sauerbraten but now i cant 'sudo apt-get remove --purge sauerbraten sauerbraten-data' because it cant find some of the files i deleted?
 * eduardo away install edubuntu/mythbuntu/kubuntu desktops
<sobersabre> irc-anope_: I heard about apache2 server. it's a web server..
<soreau> sobersabre: You're trying to fix the red X's?
<bigos> fccf: i've got both... and the card is working no problem with unencrypted network ... but i dont want to host free internet to for anyone ;/
<mitm> sobe, lol..
<mitm> apache is local
<mitm> and u should have known about it
<stanner> sobersabre: have you tried createing a new user and seeing what hapens when you log in as them?
<fccf> bigos: that is understandable .. lemme go look at something real quick... I may come up with a solution
<irc-anope_> yes sobersabre, i just installed looked the default page that looks nice too but when i tried naming an address it is not working
<sobersabre> soreau: this is just a part of the problem.... the real problem is that mimetypes are not working, control center doesn't open, the menus are fscked, and maybe some other minor things I can't notice right now....
<stanner> sobersabre: i skimmed but thats cause im in class also trying to take nots! damn descrete math
<mdm> stanner: yes his directives are wrong, change the makefile adding @ to the first line with CP and - to each line below it that it does not have already
<NewProggie> hello everybody
<carbon_monoxide> Hi Radtoo, sorry to buzz you again. Is that NAT or packet forwarding? I'm not clear about that. Or they are just the same thing?
<soreau> bigos: You have to setup the encryption for your router then config ubuntu to connect to it. Where's the problem exactly?
<bigos> fccf: would unencrypted network with MAC filter be any close to "safe network"?
<sobersabre> soreau: do you have a panacea ?
<Mr-Woof> lo
<stanner> mdm: the Makefile file or the Makefile.def file?
<sobersabre> stanner: "to take nots" ? you mean "knots" ? I don't know what it means... explain pls.
<Darael> bigos: stopping people getting in, maybe. stopping them seeing what you do on it, no
<bigos> soreau: i configure my router and my ubuntu connection without any problem... the problem is that just... doesnt work. keep asking me about keys, even if i type them correctly
<stanner> sobersabre: notes***
<soreau> sobersabre: No, I was just wondering if that's what you were trying to show in the screenshot
<zzz> sobersabre: I think he is at a lecture or something and trying to take class notes at the same time.
<mitm> dont use WPA encryptions.... watch out for distros like Bt4
<irc-anope_> anyone if it is possible to name a website hosted on apache2 server something like www.didi.com
<kevin_> I live in the boonie so i dont have to worry about my unencrypted network
<sobersabre> zzz: yep, thanks.
<NewProggie> trying to get vertical Scrolling working with my "3M Ergonomic Mouse" under Ubuntu 9.04. What do I have to do / How do I have to config hal? Can Somebody help me please?
<mitm> yes
<krishmish> is it possible to run symantec endpoint protection manager on a ubuntu machine??
<mdm> stanner: Makefile, configure is just part of the autoprovisioning system.  Implimented only half way, which is why it fails, the .configure and Makefile.def are output settings for the configure script
<soreau> bigos: Are you using DHCP or Static I{ fpr te local machine?
<bigos> Darael: thanks, if i cant get this enryption running i guess ill turn to that
<soreau> Er..
<sobersabre> soreau: what I'm showing is: 1. the main applications menu, is EMPTY, the "Places" is not, the "System" menu has only "Quit..." option.
<bigos> soreau: dhcp
<soreau> bigos: Are you using DHCP or Static IP for the local machine?*
<irc-anope_> Does anybody have answer?
<sobersabre> 2. the icons are NOT valid.
<Darael> bigos: sometimes that's sue to a wireless adaptor problem. If you're using a USB adapter, check if it's overheating
<mitm> irc-anope, u can host many websites on your local using virtual host.. it can be found in your .conf script..
<sobersabre> 3. and I'm adding my words: the mimetypes don't work
 * kevin_ is glad his ubuntu is working...for the time being..
<mooseberry> im on my first day on ubuntu so i manually uninstalled what i thought was all of sauerbraten but now when i try to 'sudo apt-get remove --purge sauerbraten sauerbraten-data' it cant delete it because it cant find the files i deleted previously? how does that work.
<soreau> bigos: When I had this problem last time, the dhcp was getting a conflicting address... hmm wait one second. I think I might know what's wrong. This is Jaunty, correct?
<stanner> mdm: ok
<bigos> Darael: its laptop wifi card... and the problem is constant i doubt that overheating
<sobersabre> kevin_: I wish it was the same with me.
<irc-anope_> mitm , which means i can name the website anything i want?
<fccf> bigos: depends on where you live ... MAC filtering would work to keep people from using your network .. but people could still 'sniff' your unencrypted traffic
<kevin_> mitm: i hope your not planning any mitm attacks at starbucks.. say no to ettercap..
<mitm> irc-anope, just simply virtual host
<mitm> lol
<sobersabre> soreau, stanner, by the wall paper you should get the idea I'm on hardy.
<jrib> mooseberry: can you reinstall and then uninstall using apt?
<rsr> yay
<rsr> jaunty running on my macbook
<NewProggie> trying to get vertical Scrolling working with my "3M Ergonomic Mouse" under Ubuntu 9.04. What do I have to do / How do I have to config hal? Can Somebody help me please?
<sobersabre> I have an idea...
<Darael> bigos: huh, no idea then. soreau seems to have one, though
<kevin_> rsr: !!! omg macbooks.. drools osx!
<bigos> soreau: yes it's jaunty ... but im pretty sure its not ip-conflict, because there are only 2 machines in this network, and one of them has static ip
<sobersabre> I may remove all ubuntu desktop, incl. gnome-desktop-environment.
<mitm> irc-nope, yes... but u can only access them from your local network
<stanner> mdm: so i ran ./configure --useinstalldir /opt/lc3tools
<sobersabre> with --purge thing...
<yannick> lol
<superboy_> how do i make ubuntu studio iso to boot from a usb drive?
<sobersabre> maybe this would work...
<irc-anope_> mitm i see the virtual host option i think i can do it
<sobersabre> but this brings me into the downtime
<sobersabre> fsck!!!!
<Darael> superboy_: use a live usb creator with the ubuntu-studio iso
<mitm> lol... man in the middle
<mdm> no useinstall dir just install dir, for that matter just run configure then edit the output Makefile
<irc-anope_> mitm is it posible to name the virtual host www.eee.com
<rsr> kevin_ you mean you like that gay os?
<mooseberry> jrib: when i tried to re install i get the same or similar error: 'The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<mooseberry>   sauerbraten: Depends: sauerbraten-data (>= 0.0.20080620-1) but it is not going to be installed'
<soreau> bigos: Ok, it's probably routing rules then. Try this: After configing the router and ubuntu to connect, run these commends:
<sobersabre> ubuntu-studio comes with realtime kernel.
<mitm> yea it easy
<superboy_> where do i get the live usb creator from?
<sobersabre> on some systems it simply gets stuck.
<kevin_> rsr: osx is the best operating system lol imo, so easy to install kexts
<sobersabre> I like!
<sobersabre> :)
<mitm> bt4 is no gay os though
<mitm> lol
<Darael> superboy_: if you've got an existing Ubuntu isntall use the one under system->administration, otherwise try UNetbootin
<rsr> kevin_ well , you can keep it cuz I just removed it entirely
<jrib> mooseberry: and when you attempt to install the -data package?
<sobersabre> what's bt4 ?
<rsr> I hate  proprietary systems
<irc-anope_> hey whats is gay?
<rsr> no matter how shiny
<jrib> mitm: please don't use the work "gay" in that sense
<kevin_> rsr: NO!! lol.. once tehre is stable wireless drivers for my hackintosh im wiping my windws7  off
<jrib> word even
<sobersabre> gay is "happy". it's a SAD system. because it's proprietary.
<mitm> yes and also make a virtual directory that will point to that dir when u call on www.eee.com on your web browser
<billybigrigger> anyone here able to get message filters working correctly in thunderbird?
<soreau> bigos: sudo iptables -F; sudo iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT; sudo iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT; sudo iptables -P FORWARD ACCEPT
<sobersabre> billybigrigger: I have.
<billybigrigger> sobersabre::: are you a part of any mailing lists?
<soreau> bigos: That command should delete any conflicting rule and allow access to your router
<rsr> kevin_ : OMG  I guess you dont use opened systems for freedom then... I guess you dont even care if businesses are depriving you of basic user freedoms
<fccf> bigos: you may want to look at this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=798485
<stanner> sobersabre: did you try createing a new user... it could just be your user profile that is messed up. If you make a new user and log in, all the defaults will be used. also, you can try before you log in to change your session to a failsafe gnome one
<irc-anope_> mitm is it only on my web browser.. Can i access the website from other computers outside my network?
<billybigrigger> sobersabre::: i can't get my ubuntu mailing lists messages to move to a different folder
<mooseberry> jrib: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/sauerbraten-data_0.0.20080620-1_all.deb (--unpack):
<mooseberry>  failed in buffer_write(fd) (10, ret=-1): backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/share/games/sauerbraten/packages/base/vr.ogz': No space left on device
<mooseberry> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<mooseberry> Errors were encountered while processing:
<mooseberry>  /var/cache/apt/archives/sauerbraten-data_0.0.20080620-1_all.deb
<mooseberry> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FloodBot2> mooseberry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sobersabre> stanner: YES, it gets the same sh1te (something is wrong in /etc too.
<kevin_> rsr: lmao, i guess thats all the reason for you to "Buy" a macbook.. you know so you can just wipe of osx that you payed 2g for..
<jrib> mooseberry: your partition is full
<soreau> bigos: Also, if you want to be secure, use WPA without TKIP and a very long and complicated key. WEP is almost useless. SOmeone could hack it in under 5 minutes
<stanner> sobersabre: why not just reinstall?
<sobersabre> billybigrigger: you need to filter by source.
<sobersabre> stanner: the whole system ?
<rsr> kevin_ yup...use a good hardware without a restricting os
<zgmf-x42s> hey all.  anyone know of a way to consolidate the two task bars into one, on the bottom.  like kde, but on one bar length height.  can anyone help??
<rsr> kevin_ just like linux
<mitm> no
<rsr> oops
<rsr> linus
<stanner> sobersabre: i mean it takes what 5-10 minuts to boot the cd another 30 for the actual install and then a few hours of tweaking/app install
<cambazz> hello. how do I figure out which version of ubuntu I have (i am in a remote server)
<bigos> soreau: i know about that... but its still better than unencrypted network
<jrib> !version | cambazz
<ubottu> cambazz: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<rski> cambazz: lsb_release -a
<stanner> sobersabre: i mean thats what i used to do when ever i ran an install off a cliff
<sobersabre> stanner: you mean the whole day is dead.
<irc-anope_> mitm just on my network?
<mitm> irc-nope, if u want to access it on an external ip or ISP, you have to make it live from your firewall...
<stanner> sobersabre: some times it was easier than fixing what was wrong
<sobersabre> stanner: it's not a causal behaviour.
<cambazz> thank you rski and jrib
<rsr> kevin_ I dont pay to be restricted, I pay for the hardware
<soreau> zgmf-x42s: In gnome, I usually delete one of the panels and add the features of it to the other remaining panel Not sure how it works in kde though
<Darael> zgmf-x42s: easy. first, right-click each thing on the top panel and unlock it, then middle-click and drag it to the other panel
<stanner> sobersabre: reinstalling?
<mitm> yes... unless u plan in hosting yourself, u need to make it liveon the internet
<stanner> sobersabre: of course it is
<decipherstatic> is anyone having problems with the ubuntu keyserver timing out?
<bigos> soreau: these command didnt help ;/ im gonna browse these threads you gave me
<dj_segfault> cambazz: cat /etc/issue should work with any distro of Linux
<sobersabre> reinstalling without trying to understand why it happened.
<irc-anope_> mtim , it means it is possible right? it can be done one way or the other?
<sobersabre> you can't learn anything from this....
<kevin_> rsr: the hardware of a alienware that was 2g or say a sager is no way better than a macbook.. you dont deserve a macbook lol..
<sobersabre> billybigrigger: so... did you get my last message ?
<Darael> zgmf-x42s: if you want a smaller meu, there's one in the "gome menu" panel applet (right-click->add to panel...)
<cambazz> well it seems i have 8.10. my development machine is 9.04. and I am using imagemagick. it seems that the imagemagick version is older in the remote server. how can i upgrade only and only imagemagick in my remote server?
<stanner> sobersabre: well what was the last thing you did befor you broke it? dont do that. lesson learnned ;-P
<kevin_> rsr: your not using your macbook right, you are buying the os when you buy mac.. not the hardware
<soreau> bigos: I didn't give you any threads. the other thing I had to do to connect was fakeauth to the router. But that requires aircrack-ng to be installed
<stanner> sobersabre: all joking aside, have you checked your log files yet?
<slipttees> !vnc
<zgmf-x42s> Darael: how is it that i unlock it??
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<rsr> kevin_ exacttly the oposite... im buying the hardware not the os
<mitm> it can, irc-nope
<Darael> right-click, it's at the bottom of the menu
<irc-anope_> i love you man
<stanner> mdm: ok which cp command are you talking about in the make file? like what line?
<Slart> cambazz: download the package directly from packages.ubuntu.com and hope it doesn't depend on lots of newer stuff
<bigos> soreau: apparently, i've ot that package ;) but it doesnt want to cooperate with my card
<billybigrigger> sobersabre::: filter by source
<Darael> zgmf-x42s: right-click, it's at the bottom of the menu
<jrib> mooseberry: do you understand?
<slipttees> thanks ubottu
<billybigrigger> sobersabre::: ill give it a try
<sobersabre> stanner: I don't see anything weird there...
<kevin_> rsr: well you definitly didnt make a wise investment, next time buy a sager if you want performance hardware..
<stanner> sobersabre: whats the link to the screen shot you had earlier?
<billybigrigger> sobersabre::: i dont have a source
<sobersabre> billybigrigger: not all the mailing lists set List-* related fields inside the emails.
<sobersabre> billybigrigger: what da fsck are you talking about ?
<zgmf-x42s> Darael: the last option i have is about panels./  this is 9.04 netbook bremix btw
<sobersabre> do you want to create a rule on "if it is any mailing list" trigger ?
<soreau> bigos: Well, I might be able to help you but we'd need to go to a more appropriate channel like #madwifi or #aircrack-ng
<mdm> stanner: a Makefile is a directive for the source compiler.  They are lines of macros, specifically you want the install macro, look for install:
<Darael> zgmf-x42s: oh, it's UNR? I don't know then, sorry.
<billybigrigger> sobersabre::: in thunderbird's message filters, there is nothing to select a source, its either Subject, From, To, Sender, and the sender is different every time
<rsr> kevin_ I surely didnt... I was lured by the shiny hardware, although I cant be lured by shiny restrictive software for long.... Im just to aquariam
<stanner> mdm: ok got that
<bigos> soreau:  which one, then?
<sobersabre> billybigrigger: what's the source of an email ?
<sobersabre> :)
<sobersabre> the "From:" address.
<Darael> rsr: too much like a large fishtank?
<zgmf-x42s> Darael: dang... the type of install that the info for that s more critical than a normal install
<zgmf-x42s> argh
<rsr> kevin_ If I could o back in time I would surely buy a dell notebook
<soreau> bigos: Meet me in #aircrack-ng
<rsr> Darael Indeed
<Darael> zgmf-x42s: _someone_ must know!
<kevin_> rsr: lol @ shiny objects
<rsr> Darael Like a big fishtank full of gold and things
<rsr> Darael But it aint the ocean
<sobersabre> billybigrigger: what I meant was that you will have to add 1 rule per each mailing list.
<slipttees> !vino
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vino
<btipling> hrm
<billybigrigger> sobersabre::: i get that
<zgmf-x42s> Darael: true, i hope so, would help alot
<rsr> kevin_ Yeah I admit it im like lil kim
<decipherstatic> can someone check if the key link is broken? https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/xserver-no-backfill
<billybigrigger> sobersabre::: do you use thunderbird? Tools>Message Filters
<zgmf-x42s> so anyone here on netbook remix 9.04??
<stanner> mdm: so you want me to add an @ to the first colum of every line starting at the -${CP} and ending with the end of the file?
<sobersabre> billybigrigger: yes.
<billybigrigger> sobersabre::: if you add a new one, and then select the drop down there's nothing in there i can use
<kevin_> rsr im goign to write a sweet blog post about the guy who prefers dell over macbook, you are my hero lol..
<cambazz> well, how do I get which version is the ubuntu package for imagemagick? the package version is not the imagemagick version
<stanner> mdm: sorry i dont have much experience with this kind of stuff actually, thats why i am asking for explicit instructions
<billybigrigger> sobersabre::: i would be happy with everything that ended in lists.ubuntu.com go to Mailing List folder, since the one's im aren't that active
<rsr> kevin_ Like I said... I dont use restrictive software, and like you said, for the hardware im better off without a macbook
<billybigrigger> sobersabre::: adding From ends with *lists.ubuntu.com doesn't filter
<sobersabre> billybigrigger: you may then add a From: contains lists.ubuntu.com
<zgmf-x42s> anyone T ll running tht version??  help would be awesome
<mdm> stanner: like this http://www.pastebin.ca/1461278
<rsr> kevin_ There is absolutely nothing you would accomplish on macos that I wouldnt in any freedom respecting system
<Darael> billybigrigger: try filtering TO ends with *.lists.ubuntu.com
<sobersabre> and make sure you're choosing the correct mailbox folder for this filter ("Filters for:" field)
<billybigrigger> Darael::: To is the creater's email address
<stanner> mdm: so we just want an @ infront of all lines for the install directive?
<rsr> kevin_ on the other hand... I know a couple of things I can accomplish on a free system that you cant on even the best proprietary one
<sobersabre> billybigrigger: what version of tb are you using ?
<jrib> kevin_, rsr: please move the discussion over to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ctmjr> user___, sorry for leaving had a minor prob had to fix did it work?
<Darael> billybigrigger: I think it's the other way around.
<billybigrigger> 2.0.0.21
<mdm> stanner: look at the pastebin I put up that is a makefile macro
<sobersabre> I'm on 3.* (beta)
<rsr> oh well... I guess im cut out
<rsr> fun while it lasted
<sobersabre> but I don't think there should be inoperable filters in tb 2.*
<Darael> billybigrigger: certainly for me, stuff from mailing lists is from the creator and to the list address
<stanner> mdm: yes i saw, but is that the only change that needs to happen?
<stanner> mdm: or does it need tto look like this: http://www.pastebin.ca/1461281
<mdm> yes stanner
<stanner> ok
<richardm> hey guys i just installed 8:10 and its dropping me to a "initramfs" prompt saying something about a UUID error ?
<kevin_> rsr: you comin to offtopic?
<mdm> stanner: make it like the one I posted, not the one you did
<stanner> mdm: ok
<stanner> mdm: now i can use make && sudo checkinnstall?
<rsr> sure
<Radtoo> richardm: I'm not up to speed with what this might currently be caused by, but UUID error means the installer might have mis-detected the hard disk drive's unique id. You can probably still boot it if you input the correct UUID or write the drive letter in the boot menu.
<billybigrigger> Darael::: not working that way here
<mib_ntu1o2> tj83_: extremely sorry to disturb you, but are you the TJ who was discussing this bug --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/devmapper/+bug/358654/+activity ? About the boot dropping to initramfs shell and not recognising hd?
<sobersabre> billybigrigger: are you watching the "new filter window" now ?
<billybigrigger> yeah
<slipttees>  hey, why google can't translation help.ubuntu.com ?
<sobersabre> can you make a screenshot ?
<tj83_> mib_ntu1o2, no, sorry i am not
<saiki> how do you make a mic non-exclusive to individual programs? (note, I'm using my webcam as a mic)
<Radtoo> richardm: Like, when the boot manager starts, hit "e" to edit the boot entry and try /dev/sda1 or /dev/sda3 instead of the whole UUID:bla-bla-bla-bla thing. Best hint I can give without looking things up right now.
<Darael> billybigrigger: strange... I shouldn't think it's the difference between Evo and TB. It doesn't really make sense for someone's post to the list to have a "to" address of themself - how would it get to the list?
<richardm> Radtoo,  so you think i just try and reconfigure via the grub commands?
<stanner> mdm: what does the @ do to the file?
<mib_ntu1o2> tj83_: ok, thanks and sorry to disturb. I can see a user here with the same problem
<mitm> bugs
<richardm> Radtoo, thanks I am going to give it a try
<j0nr> hey all. I have a simple script that runs fine from command line and custom launcher on panel, but when assigning a keyboardd shortcut to it I just get an error box pop up
<stuckey> Hello
<stuckey> I'm trying to install Ubuntu but the partition editor isn't finding any free space on my disk
<billybigrigger> sobersabre::: http://imagebin.ca/view/4733GX6.html
<billybigrigger> stuckey::: what kind of partition?
<sebsebseb> stuckey: what is currently on the disk?
<stuckey> I have another operating system installed, with an LVM, which is eating up all of the space (I think)
<mitm> where did u place the script, the path I mean
<Radtoo> richardm: Yep. Its worth trying, unless you know that the installation might just not have completed sucessfully its also likely to work.
<billybigrigger> stuckey::: if your doing a multi-boot, you should make the 2 partitions seperate first...
<billybigrigger> stuckey::: then install your os's
<stuckey> billybigrigger: Yeah but I've already filled everything up with the LVM
<stuckey> So I'm asking what my options are here... do I have to try to resize this or?
<stuckey> Can I install ubuntu in an LVM... that's what I really need to do.
<saiki> how do you make a mic non-exclusive to individual programs? (note, I'm using my webcam as a mic)
<stuckey> I'm sure it's possible, to install ubuntu in an LV, but I'm not sure how to do it.
<Darael> stuckey: yes, either you must resize what's on there aalready or use another disk
<spideyman> !ati express graphics
<stuckey> Perhaps someone could offer me some help on that.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<saiki> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mitm> nope, try to use virtualization when running more than one Os,, reduces erros like u said
<spideyman> !ati
<zgmf-x42s>  v
<Darael> stuckey: you may be able to install in your LVM from the alternate CD
<mdm> stanner: I was looking for an example of it but cant find one.  I am not entirely sure what it means its just that I write all my install macros like this, have for years
<fccf> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<stuckey> Darael: How could I ?
<stanner> ok
<saiki> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Darael> stuckey: I know you can _set up_ an LVM fromit, but whether you can use an existing one...
<stanner> mdm: so
<mitm> Perhaps u dont know what ur problem is , Stucky
<stanner> mdm: just so were on the same playing feild
<stanner> mdm: i ran ./configure --useinstalldir /opt/lc3tools
<stanner> mdm: then i edited the make file commenting out the one line with the lcurses and adding the @ to the install directive
<mdm> yes stanner basily in that usuage a @ means execute this outside the script
<stanner> mdm: then i used sudo checkinstall and it installed it to /opt/lc3tools/
<saiki> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<Radtoo> stanner: if you can resize the partitions INSIDE the lvm, or have free space INSIDE the lvm, then its possible
<mdm> yes stanner
<stanner> mdm: the resulting lc3tools*.deb should be installable on another system
<jj_> what benefits from using a lvm?
<Radtoo> stanner,stuckey: sorry, last message for stanner was meant for stuckey
<stanner> Radtoo: n/p
<Zimm3r1> How do I change the windows manager from GNOME (to much resources used) to XFCE (I al ready installed through apt-get)?
<mdm> yes stanner but be carefull of dependancies, as you included none
<stanner> mdm: would you be  willing to test out my fresh .deb? ;-)
<stanner> hmmm
<stanner> mdm: how would i get the list of deps?
<Darael> Zimm3r1: when you log in, choose to use it for your session, and accept setting it as default.
<Zimm3r1> ok
<mdm> stanner: sure but all you really have to do is run dpkg --contents against it
<ironfoot_495> Hello Can somone help me figure out  why I can ssh into the remote server but I can't scp with out running into permission denied???
<stanner> mdm: what will that produce?
<stuckey> Radtoo: I've done this... and there's free space
<saiki> how do you fix emerald start-up issues? (it doesn't load on startup :@
<stanner> mdm: nvm
<Radtoo> stuckey: You mean, you resized both the filesystem and the associated lvm partition already?
<stanner> basically
<stuckey> Radtoo: yep
<stanner> mdm: that tells me what files will end up where?
<mdm> stanner: basiucly you have to open it, put in a CONTOL file and repackage it
<mitm> lol, thats quick
<mdm> and yes stanner dpkg can tell you what files are in the archive
<slipttees> damn, vino server don't work :S
<user___> ctmjr, yes, thanks a lot.  Should I try to reinstall the ATI drivers from the ATI site or do you think it will just screw up again?
<mitm> no, ur brain dont work
<stanner> mdm: ok well how do i list the dependicies for the package?
<Radtoo> stuckey: Hemm, nice. Though I thought the ubuntu partition manager then DID support LVM free space. Apparently I was wrong and you need a howto like http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-over-lvm-filesystem  :/
<mdm> stanner: dpkg --info, it has none tho
<uccadmin> Is it possible to add a custom item in the "System" menu in Ubuntu/Gnome? I'm looking to add an "About this lab" menu for the computer lab I manage
<billybigrigger> sobersabre Darael  k, well this list is weird, im trying evo and tb, now the orginal message is sent to the mailing list, that one i can filter to a different folder, but as people start replying its going right to the originater, not the list, at least thats what it LOOKS like to evo and tb
<stuckey> Radtoo: I should follow this tutorial all the way through?
<stanner> mdm
<hemanth> how to package *.sh to deb ?
<gaspard_> how can I install ubuntu on my fresh new asus eee-box ? (there is no cd reader)
<stanner> mdm: could you test my deb? Im going to email it but then i gotta get off, class has been over for a while and i dont want to miss the bus!
<mdm> stanner: sorry you can set it with checkinstall too, its been a while since i used it :)
<ctmjr> user___, the new ati drivers do not support your card and a whole lot of other ones that is why it would not work you can either use an older ati driver or install open source drivers
<saiki> how do you make a mic non-exclusive to individual programs? (note, I'm using my webcam as a mic)
<BiosElement> gaspard_ USB Drive would probably be your best bet.
<mdm> sure stanner put it somewhere
<stanner> mdm: actually yeah ill post it to my server
<Radtoo> stuckey: well, yes, except you can skip the steps that concern themselves with creating a LVM partition / PV  as you already have one.
<mitm> brb guys
<Bram_P> hello, is it legal to download videos from youtube for myself? And what program would you recomend me with ubuntu?
<billybigrigger> sobersabre Darael ok, nevermind, i figured it out in TB, i hate to make 2 rules for for TO: *lists.ubuntu.com and one for CC: *lists.ubuntu.com thanks for the support :P
<Radtoo> Bram_P: Most likely it is, depending on where you live. And I'd recommend a firefox plugin for that, if you use firefox.
<gaspard_> thnx BiosElement
<BiosElement> gaspard_ If you need a guide, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<nick125> Bram_P: Technically, no. You're breaking the contract between you and Youtube...but you can use the Firefox plugin or youtube-dl
<Darael> billybigrigger: I hate to say I told you so, but... Anyway, glad to hear it's fixed
<user___> Is there any hope of my getting 3d effects or using the s-video output?  I have some older Nvidia cards laying around, would it be best to simply swap?
<Bram_P> Radtoo: well, I live in The Netherlands, so probably it is, what firefox plugin can do that?
<Radtoo> Bram_P: check out the official firefox addon page over at addons.mozilla.org. Pick one of the video downloading plugins, and read its instructions. Its real easy. After you downloaded the youtube vid, like any media player can be used to play it.
<pw-toxic> can someone tell me where i can find the data for an application i have installed? in particular i'm trying to find where the list of music files is stored for the rhythmbox plugin of gnome-do
<wheatthin> if I didn't create a swap partition...and ubuntu shows a 756mb swap that it's saying is being used.. where would this be?
<Bram_P> Radtoo: ok, thanks!
<Xcell> prolly cuz you used all your physical ram
<scampbell> weaththin: swapon -s  will show you where your swapspace is.
<bzrk> nick125: what contract between me and youtube?
<wheatthin> FilenameTypeSizeUsedPriority
<wheatthin> /dev/ramzswap0                          partition	761368	0	100
<stanner> mdm: still there?
<PeskyJ> any way to get a binatone ADSL 500 USB modem working with ubuntu? some google results look not promising :(
<stuckey> Radtoo: okay i'm using ubuntu live cd right now...
<nick125> bzrk: The terms and conditions
<wheatthin> so it's a swap in my ram?
<darkest_night> hi @ all... i have a problem... i have a sony vaio vgn-fw21z and followed every step at ubuntuusers.com for activating the headphone-jack at the front of my notebook, but it doesn't work like it should... i can either deactivate the built-in boxes for listening just with the external ones, or i can activate them and there is sound out of all boxes.... can any1 tell me how i can manage it, that the built-in boxes are silent when
<bzrk> nick125: i never ever agrred to any of them
<mdm> yes stanner
<XLukin00_> Ahoj pokeca nekdo?
<nick125> bzrk: You automagically agree to it by visiting the site, I believe.
<bzrk> nick125: nope :)
<ctmjr> user___, if i had a choice i would use nvidia with linux but do not know much about them the open source radeon driver  has 3d for you card i believe
<Radtoo> Bram_P: No problem. As for which is best out of the dozen or so they have, I don't actually know. Just pick some and try if they work well enough. >D
<fccf> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<dajhorn> nick125 agrees to give everybody here a cookie by continuing to speak
<Mike_lifeguard> Can someone help me find the committed fix for bug 359392? I don't know where to look to find that commit :\
<bzrk> nick125: imagine i woudl set up a site that has in its terms "you will send me 1000$" and you would automatically agree to it
<nick125> dajhorn: What kind? Chocolate chip or oatmeal? :)
 * dajhorn wants chocolate
 * dajhorn actually wants both
<sebsebseb> !ot |  dajhorn nick125
<ubottu> dajhorn nick125: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<XLukin00_> Hi everybody here!
<wheatthin> so is it swap space within my ram?
<bzrk> nick125: youtube is solely responsible for keeping copyrighted material off its servers
<darkest_night> hi @ all... i have a problem... i have a sony vaio vgn-fw21z and followed every step at ubuntuusers.com for activating the headphone-jack at the front of my notebook, but it doesn't work like it should... i can either deactivate the built-in boxes for listening just with the external ones, or i can activate them and there is sound out of all boxes.... can any1 tell me how i can manage it, that the built-in boxes are silent when
<Radtoo> stuckey: Happens that I never did this before either, not with ubuntu anyways. I do understand what the tutorial does but I can't vouch for it or give you better hints than the tutorial does.
<fccf> !repeat | darkest_night
<ubottu> darkest_night: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<k4rt33k> hey will installing KDE along with GNOME make the system unstable? My KDE is crashing too often
<XLukin00_> How burn .img file burn or explore files?
<darkest_night> ......
<billybigrigger> k4rt33k::: no, go ahead
<nick125> k4rt33k: It shouldn't..
<uccadmin> Reposting: Does anyone know how to add a custom "System" menu item? I would like to add an "About this Lab" item alongside the "About Ubuntu" and "About Gnome" items.
<user___> O.K.  Thanks a lot for your help.  I think I'm just going to switch because this is not the first time I've had problems with ATI cards on linux and I've always had a smoother experience with Nvidia.  Thanks again for you help.
<darkest_night> any1 has a sony vaio vgn-fw21z or -fw21e?
<inSane> hi @ all
<nick125> uccadmin: I'm just guesing here...but maybe it's controlled by a .desktop file? I'm not sure where you would go from there, but..
<ctmjr> user___, your welcome
<Dominik> has cuda been fixed for 9.04?
<Decepticon> how can i use lynx -dump, but without the stuff before References?
<dajhorn> uccadmin: Run `alacarte` from a prompt.
<uccadmin> nick125: Doesn't seem likely, but I'll give it a shot
<bk128> do I need to compile the whole kernel to patch a driver included with the kernel?
<ryanprior> Hey there. The free ATI driver works fairly well on my computer, but some mission-critical apps aren't displaying correctly. How can I install the proprietary driver? I'm on Ubuntu 9.04.
<inSane> can somebody help me? i have a problem with wicd (ubuntu 8.04)
<dajhorn> uccadmin: And click the "New Menu"  button at the top-right.
<Radtoo> Dominik: cuda... you just install the nvidia driver and the cuda package if I recall correctly, dunno if it ever was broken even.
<ctmjr> !ati|ryanprior,
<ubottu> ryanprior,: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<darkest_night> !sony
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sony
<darkest_night> !vaio
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vaio
<ivantis> What is the default smtp server?
<darkest_night> smtp probably?
<darkest_night> !smtp
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/email-services.html
<scott_ino> ivantis: that depends on your isp
<saiki> how do you make a mic non-exclusive to individual programs? (note, I'm using my webcam as a mic)
<ivantis> scott_ino: I mean that comes with ubuntu
<jdobrien> does anyone know if FreeNX has ever been considered instead of VNC?
<saiki> how do you fix emerald start-up issues? (it doesn't load on startup :@ )
<scott_ino> ivantis: ;-)
<inSane>  can somebody help me? i have a problem with wicd (ubuntu 8.04)
<dajhorn> ivantis: If you use the task, then you get postfix and dovecot.
<uccadmin> dajhorn: I have been able to do it that way. Do you know of any way to place it below "About Gnome" and "About Ubuntu"?
<dajhorn> ivantis: Exim is also in main.
<Radtoo> Dominik: And as far as I know, its a developer technology for now anyways. If you would not be able to install this on any release with a bash script (even if the .deb was broken somehow), I'm not sure you'll get any use of it.
<dajhorn> uccadmin: Let me check something before I answer ...
<Dracofodder> is there an equivalent apt command to the "rpm -qa" command?  I used to use things like "rpm -qa | grep flash" to look for all installed flash named apps... as an example
<mdm> Dracofodder: dpkg -l
<richardm> hey guys whats the link to see which version of what software was released for each ubuntu release?
<rski> richardm: there's no such link
<Darael> Dracofodder: Or, if you have access to a GUI, Synaptic has a searchable category for installed packages
<Flannel> richardm: packages.ubuntu.com would be one page
<fccf> Dracofodder: apt-cache search package
<richardm> yea thats it
<richardm> thanks
<Flannel> !away > SolidLiq
<ubottu> SolidLiq, please see my private message
<Darael> fccf: that gives all packages, rather than filtering for installed ones
<richardm> thank you Flannel
<dajhorn> uccadmin: Ubuntu ships a package that overrides the default Gnome menu layout and creates the About items.  You'll need to put your About menu item in the same place.
<dajhorn> uccadmin: I'm trying to find it on my local system, but I don't remember the package name.
<fccf> Darael: ty - i kinda knew that ... just haven't had enough coffee yet
<uccadmin> dajhorn: Excellent. I really appreciate the effort
 * Darael scp's fccf a coffee
<fccf> Darael: starbucks doesn't work across that protocol
<Darael> fccf: oh, gods, I'm turning into brobostigon.
<ivantis> Finally, I got it solved
<chris_> well
<chris_> it turns out my old macbook actually does have dvi out
<leonida_> hi
<chris_> whoa, wrong server and everything
<chris_> haha
<fccf> !enter | chris_
<ubottu> chris_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<apap> kalispera sas. Mhpos gnorizete pos kano setup java?
<bk128> anyone familiar with driver patching?
<rski> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<apap> ?
<fccf> apap: what language is that?
<gartral> hi all, I just went through a power outage in my building, and when i came back, all my menus are applets for gnome-panel were in a jumble
<rski> italian maybe?
<rski> can't tell :/
<fccf> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<fccf> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<fccf> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<fccf> !hu
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<fccf> I trust I pointed apap in the right direction
<dajhorn> uccadmin: Ah, I remember.  The menu is a gnome applet doohickey.  The default is "Main Menu: The main GNOME menu
<dajhorn> uccadmin: You need to find the "Menu Bar: A custom menu bar" applet and change it.
<uccadmin> dajhorn: Ah, that makes sense. Thanks for all your help!
<slipttees> hey, how to config vino ?
<aemyr> apap: Try a greek-speaking community . http://ubuntu-gr.org/ . This is for english discussions :)
<fccf> slipttees: system>preferences>remote desktop
<wheatthin> I installed wine-doors, but for some reason it didn't include the repositories
<gartral> hi all, I just went through a power outage in my building, and when i came back, all my menus are applets for gnome-panel were in a jumble
<slipttees> fccf, okay, vino's okay, i can't access
<slipttees> vnc://nemesis:5900
<slipttees> :S
<aemyr> !gr | apap
<ubottu> apap: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<doc_lille> tried to google it and search launchpad - but couldn't find a solution...
<doc_lille> how to enable internal mic in dell xps m1330?
<slipttees> fccf, where i can find vino.conf  ?
<fccf> sliptees: try vncviewer nemesis:1:5900
<wheatthin> slipttees: why not use locate and find it
<iizarianW> http://www.atherra.net/pastebin/index.php/view/90211880
<iizarianW> oops im sorry
<iizarianW> wrong channel
<iizarianW> :/
<FloodBot2> iizarianW: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<slipttees> vnc server ubuntu = client Mac OS X Leopard
<wheatthin> slipttees: I think what you meant was  vnc server = ARD (Apple Remote Desktop)
<slipttees> wheatthin, i'm use vncviewer for mac
<wheatthin> slipttees: I see.. it's the same protocol
<slipttees> Vnc Server: nemesis:1:5900
<dingleberry> i have 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated
<dingleberry>  Graphics Controller (rev 02) and in ubuntu it is slow and videos are choppy, in windows it is fine with this graphics card
<fccf> dingleberry: are you using jaunty?
<fccf> !intel > dingleberry
<ubottu> dingleberry, please see my private message
<slipttees> wheatthin, conection refused
<chetnick> It looks like my microphone is not working like it should on my Dell Latitude XT with Ubuntu Jaunty. I use mic for skype calls, and everybody is complaining that they bearly hear me. I went to sound preference and maximazed capture, but during the call it went back to about half, and wouldnt let me change it back to max during the call, it was keep coming back. Any ideas how to fix this?
<slipttees> wheatthin, i can ping nemesis server
<wheatthin> slipttees: might need to setup the ports in firewall/router
<dingleberry> i am using the lateset fccf
<dajhorn> slipttees: If you are using VNC-anything that is bundled with Mac OS X, then the Ubuntu side must have "hextile" mode enabled and set default.
<fccf> dingleberry: see ubottu's message there is a known regression on intel cards in jaunty
<slipttees> wheatthin, accept all connections
<wheatthin> slipttees: might also want to see if it's started
<wheatthin> slipttees: if so, then it'll require a password.
<dingleberry> fccf, i dont even have direct rendering or xgl working with this card
<dingleberry> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<dingleberry> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<wheatthin> dingleberry: which video card?
<Classic> hello
<fccf> dingleberry: listen ... the intel drivers are broken in jaunty ... simple explanation
<Classic> how can i reenable osd notifications in jaunty?
<wheatthin> jaunty = 9.01?
<arkhalis> Hello all~
<Classic> 9.04
<Slart> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<gartral> Classic: fo what programs
<wheatthin> ahh
<Classic> gartral, well, when i installed ubuntu i disabled it all together
<Classic> gardar, now i cant remember how^)
<slipttees> wheatthin, where i can find vino.conf ?
<arkhalis> Anyone know how to fix a lan issue from linux to xp? When I try to access my XP box over LAN it asks for a password, when there is no password set on the XP box...
<wheatthin> slipttees: use locate to find it
<gartral> arkhalis: you need to password protect it
<dajhorn> arkhalis: Windows XP won't export shares where the user has an empty password.
<arkhalis> gartral: You mean, I will need to add a password to my XP box?
<gartral> arkhalis: yes
<arkhalis> gartral, dajhorn: simple enough... thanks lol
<fccf> sliptees /home/user/.gconf/desktop/remote_access
<korneliorogelio> can i enable desktop effects for all users with an intel gma?
<Classic> any idea anyone? osd notifications?
<fccf> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gartral> arkhalis: the reason you are required to set a password is because XP doesn't "care" about external accesability
<slipttees> fccf, ?
<Mx> I am having problems with apache
<fccf> sliptees: that is the location for the %gconf.xml configuration file for vino
<shyam_k> Mx: threaten him to complain police.:)
<fccf> !details | Mx
<ubottu> Mx: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Syntux> i cant build my implementation file(header included) it says... undefined refarance to main.
<slipttees> fccf, i don't find vino.config
<gartral> hi all, I just went through a power outage in my building, and when i came back, all my menus are applets for gnome-panel were in a jumble
<bkhuraijam> can I run my mythtv in full screen mode covering the main panel?
<fccf> slipttees: there is no vino.config --- it is /home/user/.gconf/desktop/remote_access/%gconf.xml
<gartral> bkhuraijam: thats the default mode
<Mx> I changed my document root after installation from /var/www to home/Public. localhost is showing error mesage on my browser
<wheatthin> gartral: you can try to delete your ~/.gnome
<arkhalis> gartral: makes sense, thanks for the help... can access just fine now
<fccf> Mx: you need to enable the mod userdir
<korneliorogelio> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Mx> I am on ubuntu 9/04
<slipttees> fccf, ubuntu vnc server | Leopard vnc client
<gartral> wheatthin: hat's going to erase all my settings, and wont prevent it from happening again, even though the applets are locked, they jumble..
<jillian> how do i watch surf the channel movies and other sites with ubuntu 9.04
<Mx> fccf: how do I do that?
<bkhuraijam> can I run my mythtv in full screen mode covering the main panel on ubuntu 9.04?
<dragonrider8> hello
<wheatthin> gartral: well it's a simple fix back to default.. but at least all your icons will be good
<dragonrider8> is there someone who have already done an install thanks to PXE ?
<dragonrider8> i have an error : PXE-E53:No boot filename received
<bkhuraijam> how do I disable compiz in ubuntu 9.04?
<slipttees> fccf, i can ping server but, can't connect vnc
<dragonrider8> i may have done a mistake in the configuration of my tftp server but i don't no where
<dajhorn> dragonrider8: PXE-E53 means a dhcp misconfiguration.
<sburwood> stanner, frostburn, I'm back
<arkhalis> one more question... is it possible to share an internet connection from xp to linux? using wireless adhoc?
<Slart> arkhalis: short answer.. yes
<fccf> slipttees: I support ubuntu not darwin, so can't help there... you might try using a different client in darwin
<arkhalis> Slart lol
<jillian> i have a dual boot..xp and ubuntu...I can watch movies on the xp side but not on ubuntu
<Slart> arkhalis: I can't tell you specifics.. but yes.. it's possible
<slipttees> fccf, vncviewer to mac
<sebsebseb> jillian: which type of movies?
<slipttees> fccf, can test vnc connection ?
<jillian> surf the channel is a movie/television site..
<arkhalis> I have the connection shared on xp... and the adhoc connection established.... just can't figure out how to access the shared internet
<Slart> arkhalis: you have to setup the xp box to do ip forwarding.. I think there is a .. what are they called.. wizard.. or something
<sburwood> My EEEPC 900 can boot off of a usb key.  In Live User, I can get the desktop.  Can't get Internet, but I can have the basic system
<sebsebseb> jillian: humm link?
<jillian> i recently reinstalled ubuntu but can't remember what to install
<dajhorn> arkhalis: "Internet Connection Sharing" wizard.
<jillian> yes...i can get in the site but can't get in the link
<cozmoz> I removed my places and system from the panel, how to I get them back? I try to drag them there, but that doesn't work :(
<sburwood> I wanna use wireless and such, but ... doesn't work
<rski> !panel cozmoz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel cozmoz
<sebsebseb> jillian: Flash videos?
<rski> !panel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel
<danl> what is the chances of losing data when you shrink an ntfs partition with gparted?
<Slart> arkhalis: you might be better off asking in a windows channel... the ubuntu box will just use it's regular settings.. so that's already done
<rski> ergh
<cozmoz> :P
<jillian> ?? flash videos.
<Whitor> !panel >cosmos
<sebsebseb> danl: if it's  a  before VIsta  NTFS partition, probably not that likely
<gartral> wheatthin: the icons on the dektop are fine, but my panel applets are all out of order
<sebsebseb> danl: yep never had problems reiszing those
<arkhalis> Slart: I'll keep fiddling with it... makes sense that it would be a windows issue yet again /hatewindows
<danl> sebsebseb: it's a windows 7 ntfs partition
<ctmjr> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<jillian> i had to install some sort of flash before but can't remember which one
<sebsebseb> danl: if your resizing a Vista and I assume Windows 7  for that matter,  NTFS,  dataloss can happen, hence why should let Windows resize it
<kev_zhong> Is it possible to have vista running virtually, like with vmware, but vista that is already installed in my computer?
<dajhorn> cozmoz: Right-click the panel, choose "Add To Panel", readd the "Menu Bar".
<jrick|mschat> # Appears as Cg_judge_judy.http://www.angelfire.com/ks2/eagstoons/cg_judge_judy.AVB
<Comisaurus_Rex> # Appears as LWP2_Parfait.http://www.mermeliz.net/redangel/dl/LWP2_Parfait.AVB
<fccf> slipttees: you want me to test your vnc server?
<slipttees> fccf, yeah
<sebsebseb> danl: I assume Windows 7 like VIsta has disk management, right click computer on the menu, and  use that.  if you don't put in a size by the way it should make it as small as it will go
<jillian> how do i isolate you so i can talk with you directly sebsebseb?
<fccf> slipttees: pm me
<Whitor> kev_zhong, yes it is possible.
<sebsebseb> jillian: why?
<dajhorn> kev_zhong: Yes.  You must create a vmdk for raw access.
<cozmoz> dajhorn, thanks
<jillian> so much going on on the screen
<sebsebseb> jillian: yeah
<danl> sebsebseb: can windows resize the partition that windows is on though?
<kev_zhong> newbie here, is it as simple as it sounds? or more complicated?
<jrick|mschat> (#G010E010M1) hey guys, I just found like the best chat client out there
<sebsebseb> jillian: it's easier to chat here for me though, since trying to help this other person as well
<Comisaurus_Rex> (#G010E010M1) me too
<Whitor> kev_zhong, complicated
<jillian> oh ok...no prob.
<Slart> jrick|mschat: no, you just found a very old one.. and a very annoying one at that
<jillian> do you know what i need to install?
<Comisaurus_Rex> (#G010E010M1) No, it's the best, Slart
<Whitor> kev_zhong, Let me find oyu a link ... I've done it, but it was tricky
<sebsebseb> kev_zhong: you can get virtual machine software  to use a psyical install, but it's not that easy to set up, and not exactly recommended, because  things can go bad
<jrick|mschat> (#G710E0<9M1) I'm judge judy
<dajhorn> kev_zhong: Very complicated, and if you succeed, Vista will deactivate.
<kev_zhong> I see
<Comisaurus_Rex> (#G010E010M1) hey, judge judy
<sebsebseb> danl: when Vista is running it can resize itself, I assume this is also the case for Windows 7
<Whitor> dajhorn, Vista won't deactivate
<danl> sebsebseb: ok, thanks
<sebsebseb> danl: why dual booting by the way?
<Slart> jrick|mschat, Comisaurus_Rex: I'm not kidding.. your client adds a lot of extra text around messages and such.. it's quite annoying.. get another one or configure it to stop using it's special features
<dajhorn> Whitor: Yes it will, because the nic macs and drive serials will change.
<Comisaurus_Rex> (#G010E010M1) what text
<jillian> ummm...my kids like xp..still converting them
<Comisaurus_Rex> (#G010E010M1) I don't see any
<Whitor> dajhorn, the Nic Mac will remain exactly the same... same hardware
<dajhorn> Whitor: Moving from real hardware to VMware will blow all of your WPA points, unless the installation is VLK.
<Slart> Comisaurus_Rex:        "< Comisaurus_Rex> (#G010E010M1) what text"
<Slart> Comisaurus_Rex: that text
<jrick|mschat> (#G810E010M1) your clients must be broken
<Comisaurus_Rex> (#G010E010M1) yeah, that's not there
<dajhorn> Whitor: Nope,  VMware forces a mac prefix.
<Slart> !ops | Comisaurus_Rex, jrick|mschat
<ubottu> Comisaurus_Rex, jrick|mschat: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<sebsebseb> jillian: ok this is a start run this command it will install Flash and other propritary stuff
<danl> jrick|mschat	(#G810E010M1) your clients must be broken 14:57	Comisaurus_Rex	(#G010E010M1) yeah, that's not there
<Whitor> dajhorn, YOu need to create separate hardware profiles, to work around that
<jillian> ok
<sebsebseb> jillian: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jillian> i did that before
<thegodsquirrel> list
<sebsebseb> jillian: you can virtual machine Windows inside Ubuntu with enough RAM, it won't be any good for 3D  Windows gaming though
<dajhorn> Whitor:  The only thing that VMware passes through unchanged is the CPU identifiers.
<kev_zhong> my impression is that it is difficult, just going to tough it out until more software is compatible with ubuntu =]
<blizzkid> lo all. I switched from ubuntu to mint as a test, but now when I "ecryptfs-mount-private" I get "ERROR: Encrypted Private is not setup properly"... Is my data lost or is there a solution?
<jillian> i know there's another way..I did it before...just can't remember how
<sebsebseb> blizzkid: do you still have Ubuntu installed?
<mdm> jrick|mschat/Comisaurus_Rex good job on finding 10 year old apps.  They were not lost, they were abandoned
<|Ryan> Hello, I need help with Ubuntu 9.04. My internet has stopped working, although the connection is fine because I'm using it now but on windows. AND it says I'm connected to the network. I've try resinstalling everything related to the drivers for my network card and I've also completely rebooted Ubuntu and tried again - same problem. Any ideas?
<Whitor> dajhorn, MAC addresses are a fixed legnth. Vmware can't add a prefix
<jillian> would shockwave or another flash player be interfering?
<blizzkid> sebsebseb: unfortunately not
<sebsebseb> !flash | jillian
<ubottu> jillian: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Slart> blizzkid: I'm guessing your data isn't gone for good.. but you might want to ask in a mint support channel for specific help on how to set it up
<sebsebseb> blizzkid: did you use the Ubuntu encryption? on the alternate CD?
<dajhorn> Whitor: VMware forces the first two or three bytes of a virtual mac address.  Only the least significant bytes of a virtual mac can be changed through the vmx.
<blizzkid> sebsebseb: yes
<Comisaurus_Rex> (#G010E010M1) |Ryan, does ifconfig do anything?
<Comisaurus_Rex> (#G010E010M1) Type ifconfig in a terminal window
<sebsebseb> blizzkid: ok I think you need Ubuntu to unencrypt it then
<sebsebseb> blizzkid: ,but I haven't  used  partition encryption
<Comisaurus_Rex> (#G010E010M1) That should show you your network devices
<|Ryan> Yeah, I comes up with my network cars and stuff.
<jillian> ok..i'll check out the link..thanx
<|Ryan> It*
<Comisaurus_Rex> (#G010E010M1) hm
<blizzkid> sebsebseb: I'll give it a go on another ubuntu install (another laptop)
<sebsebseb> blizzkid: good luck
<|Ryan> Comisaurus_Rex: I'm also using windows at the minute, because my wired internet won't work either..
<|Ryan> On Ubuntu.
<jamalfanaian> Hi, I had removed the little messaging icon in the tray that goes with the new notification system, but can't figure out how to enable it again? Could someone please help me?
<dingleberry> when i do this and restart x  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 the screen puts a big purple bar on the right and freezes
<blizzkid> ty sebsebseb
<Whitor> dajhorn, yes, that is true
<Comisaurus_Rex> (#G010E010M1) can you connect using any other method or are you just using Network Manager?
<|Ryan> As in what? I've tried wired AND wireless connections. It says it's connected but internet doesn't work.
<dajhorn> Whitor: http://www.vmware.com/support/esx21/doc/esx21admin_MACaddress.html   --- VMware OUI restriction is 00:50:56
<Comisaurus_Rex> (#G010E010M1) okay, close the nm-applet (you might have to kill it using killall or something)
<|Ryan> Okay, then?
<kev_zhong> I have a spare xp CD, Im thinking of just installing it virtually, dunno yet, any suggestions?
<Comisaurus_Rex> (#G010E010M1) and then in the terminal type 'dhclient card_name_here' as root
<dajhorn> A different MAC, a different drive serial, and a different northbridge are enough to pop WPA if the machine is imported into Ubuntu-land.
<sebsebseb> kev_zhong: Virtualbox as the software :)
<balloooza> Will running rmmod [module] make it not come up every reboot?
<Vladimir[LV]> Hello!
<danl> Comisaurus_Rex: out of curiosity what irc client are you using?
<Comisaurus_Rex> (#G010E010M1) no, balloooza
<|Ryan> Wait, could you pastebin this please? I won't remember it all.
<Vladimir[LV]> Where I can get ubuntu Edgy?
<Comisaurus_Rex> (#G010E010M1) danl: only the best one
<jrick|mschat> (#G910E010M1) yeah
<|Ryan> I'm using mIRC on Windows XP.
<sebsebseb> kev_zhong: from http://www.virtualbox.org for linux hosts is the closed source one with usb support.   from the repo is the open source one with no usb support
<kev_zhong> does it suppport AMD64?
<danl> Comisaurus_Rex: and which one would that be?
<sebsebseb> kev_zhong: of course
<rski> kev_zhong: what?
<slintens1> hello
<rski> hello
<gOLDfeesh> uniku = spammer?
<Comisaurus_Rex> (#G010E010M1) |Ryan, sure
<|Ryan> Thanks.
<kev_zhong> OK thank you very much!
<slintens1> anyone here from South Africa
<yey> How can I delete the MBR on a harddrive? And I mean delete, not replace. I have a harddrive which I don't want another person to see that GRUB has been installed on it
<sebsebseb> kev_zhong: may need hardawre virtulization on though in your bios, before it will let you run 64bit vm's
<sebsebseb> kev_zhong: there's also kvm, but I don't know how to use that
<sebsebseb> !kvm >  kev_zhong
<kev_zhong> I see
<ubottu> kev_zhong, please see my private message
<Slart> yey: you should be able to use dd.. I think
<donny> Hey guys. I'm looking for a way to execute a script when a remote user logs off. Any ideas?
<bzrk> yey: dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdX count=1 bs=448b
<sebsebseb> kev_zhong: and Qemu and VMware, but you don't need those
<Vladimir[LV]> Where I can get ubuntu Edgy?
<dajhorn> donny: Create a ~/.bash_logout script.
<jrick|mschat> # Appears as Dancin_baby.http://www.angelfire.com/ks2/eagstoons/dancin_baby.AVB
<Slart> donny: isn't there a logoff hook in /etc/ something.. a folder where you can put scripts?
<sebsebseb> Vladimir[LV]: why? it's no longer supported,  but yes it can still be downloaded the ISO
<kev_zhong> i see there are a lot of options =]
<donny> dajhorn: I've tried that and it doesn't seem to do the trick
<Comisaurus_Rex> (#G010E010M1) http://pastebin.com/f2e90ed24 here you go
<yey> bzil: Thanks, will it harm my disk in any way? I must be able to install GRUB again later
<sebsebseb> kev_zhong: indeed
<jamalfanaian> Hi, I had removed the little messaging icon in the tray that goes with the new notification system, but can't figure out how to enable it again? Could someone please help me?
<donny> slart: no idea
<yey> bzrk: Thanks, will it harm my disk in any way? I must be able to install GRUB again later
<kev_zhong> you would recommend virtualbox or kvm?
<dajhorn> donny:  That is a  bash'ism, so the user needs to have a bash login shell.
<sebsebseb> kev_zhong: Virtualbox
<donny> dajhorn: The users are coming in through a type of VNC
<bzrk> yey: nope it wont
<Vladimir[LV]> sebsebseb: thank you :-)
<bzrk> yey: just writes random data over the mbr
<yey> bzrk: Thanks :)
<sebsebseb> Vladimir[LV]: why Edgy?
<Comisaurus_Rex> (#G010E010M1) you get that, |Ryan?
<bzrk> yey: np
<Comisaurus_Rex> (#G010E010M1) I hope that's sufficient
<slintens1> anyone here connected to the SAWUG?
<balloooza> dose anyone know how to make a module NOT load on startup
<Vladimir[LV]> sebsebseb: i dont know ;/
<Comisaurus_Rex> (#G010E010M1) balloooza, blacklist it
<Slart> balloooza: put it in the blacklist in /etc/modprobe.d/
<Vladimir[LV]> sebsebseb: ok, where I can get beryl desktop?
<sebsebseb> !7.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<balloooza> just put the module on a line?
<Slart> balloooza: yup
<dajhorn> donny: If they're logging in through gdm, then I dunno.  Gnome has a "Startup Applications" panel, so perhaps there is an opposite.
<bk128> anyone familiar with the newest kernel compiling techniques?  I think the help.ubuntu page is a bit dated
<Comisaurus_Rex> (#G010E010M1) do this as root:
<|Ryan> comisaurus_Rex: The whole of my card name? Because It is pretty long.
<jillian> what version of adobe flash do i install for ubuntu 9.04
<sebsebseb> Vladimir[LV]: that's no longer made as well,   Beryl  forked itself back into Compiz.  Beryl was a fork of Compiz
<dajhorn> donny: What particularly do you want to run?
<donny> dajhorn: That's what I was hoping for, as I've been using that quite effectively for startup scripts
<sebsebseb> !compiz | Vladimir[LV]
<ubottu> Vladimir[LV]: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Slart> balloooza: there are probably lots of modules there already.. so just add a line at the end.. make a comment why you did it and todays date.. makes it easier when you've forgotten who blacklisted it later on
<donny> dajhorn: I need to check to see if a file exists, and delete it if it does
<jillian> sebsebseb-what version do i need to download
<balloooza> so day blacklist ath_pci in blacklist.conf?
<danl> wow... windows resized the partition much faster than I would have expected
<Comisaurus_Rex> (#G010E010M1) echo 'blacklist module_name_here' >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<kev_zhong> sebsebseb: so basically, I can give XP as much space as I want?
<sebsebseb> jillian: for what?
<jillian> adobe flash
<dajhorn> donny:  Look in the gdm documentation and see if /etc/X11/gdm/PostSession/ does what you want.
<sebsebseb> kev_zhong: if you do a dynamically expanding hard disk,  you could put 2TB even though your  psyical hard disk isn't I assume
<sebsebseb> kev_zhong: if you do dynamically expanding the size you put, is just the size the vm thinks it has
<kev_zhong> I see,
<donny> dajhorn: It does, but unfortunately it seems the client I'm using to connect doesn't use that when it logs the user off
<dajhorn> donny: Typo, on Ubuntu check /etc/gdm/PostSession
<EmanSaad> Hey shabab
<jillian> adobe flash for ubuntu 9.04
<sebsebseb> kev_zhong: so  well  I would put like 20GB for XP
<EmanSaad> I have a problem and I cann't solve it
<kev_zhong> ok
<kev_zhong> and
<dajhorn> donny: You'll need to change the VNC configuration so that it spawns a new X11 instance for each new connection.  (I don't remember how to do this.)
<sebsebseb> jillian: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Vladimir[LV]> sebsebseb: thank you very much!!
<donny> dajhorn: Interesting. I'll give it a try
<kev_zhong> If I give it lets say, 30gb, well it take it away from the vista partition? because I don't have a lot of space in this ubuntu partition
<sebsebseb> Vladimir[LV]: np
<sketchyd> can anyone help me with operating a verizon evdo card?
<sebsebseb> kev_zhong: how much space in the Ubuntu partition?
<sketchyd> i found a tutorial, but its for feisty fawn, and most of the commands are throwing errors
<kev_zhong> free=26gb
<kev_zhong> total 39gb
<sebsebseb> kev_zhong: that's with /home and  everything in it?
<sebsebseb> kev_zhong: and I assume you got a swap space as well
<kev_zhong> 39gb with home and everything, yes
<kev_zhong> swap ? >.< i dk what that is
<EmanSaad> my internet connection work well in Windows and doesn't work in UBUNTU, can anyone help me on that?
<sebsebseb> kev_zhong: that's a lot of space for Ubuntu, unless your going to put loads of big files in there
<yellouw> is there a way to show the desktop icons under the "netbook-desktop-mode" ? Where can i ask this question, here?
<Comisaurus_Rex> (#G010E010M1) EmanSaad, can you be more specific
<kev_zhong> you think? I was trying to be generous to ubuntu :D
<||arifaX> how can I determine the max resolution (not the current) of my default display via command line?
<sebsebseb> kev_zhong: yep it's a lot since Linux programs tend to hardly take up any space
<kev_zhong> i know :)
<kev_zhong> what about
<kev_zhong> using my external hard drive, would it be good enough?
<om26er1> can i install ubuntu on sd card my netbook's ssd is very slow
<EmanSaad> what do u mean?
<soreau> How can I make it so I don't have to type the Keyring Password to connect to wifi?
<dsboy> That probleem i have to
<dsboy> How fux
<soreau> when I first login
<Dante123> trying to help student get modem on presario v2000 to work for when he visits dad...googling doesn't tell me much except that it is untested?  Any suggetions help is appreciated(this on ubuntu 8.04)
<dsboy> fix
<sebsebseb> kev_zhong:  as for what is swap well,   not that important unless going to try and hibernate,  or don't have enough RAM.   so  if 256MB RAM probably a good idea to have swap,  if 512MB  probably ok without. and I ran on 1GB without SWAP  quite well before
<dajhorn> ||arifaX: Check whether the read-edid package does what you want.
<sebsebseb> !swap | kev_zhong
<ubottu> kev_zhong: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<dsboy>  Keyring Password How delet
<kev_zhong> is that what comes out next to system monitor, next to ram?
<dsboy> ?
<ctmjr> ||arifaX, try this xrandr
<yellouw> is there a netbook-remix channel?
<sebsebseb> kev_zhong: don't know about  that.   Also what was that about external?
<dsboy>  Keyring Password How delet
<kev_zhong> could I install XP virtually in an external hard drive?
<Comisaurus_Rex> (#G010E010M1) EmanSaad: What sort of problems are you having exactly?
<jillian> ok...installing through the terminal is not working...what version do i download from the site
<||arifaX> ctmjr: xrandr shows me all I can setup incl. the ones when having a second display. I only want to know the max res of my current (default)
<om26er1> can i install ubuntu on sd card my netbook's ssd is very slow
<sebsebseb> kev_zhong: well a virtual machine is  a file,   and some config stuff for it, by default they will go in the hidden .virtualbox folder in Home
<dsboy>  Keyring Password How delet How fix
<||arifaX> dajhorn: thanks but it should work without additional packages
<yellouw> is there a netbook-remix channel?
<yellouw> is there a netbook-remix channel?
<kev_zhong> oh, ok
<om26er1> no
<sebsebseb> om26er1: yeah I think you can, and the netbook remix is the one you would want for a netbook
<Halitech> ||arifaX, what video card do you have?
<kev_zhong> I have 26gb free for linux, that should be good enough for XP, right?
<dsboy>  Keyring Password How delet How fix
<||arifaX> Halitech: ATI
<om26er1> yellouw: no
<Halitech> ||arifaX, what model?
<sebsebseb> kev_zhong: well when you do dyanmically expanding vm,  the  virtual hard disk file itself,  will  be the size of an installed XP
<om26er1> nbr is ubuntu
<yellouw> thanks, so here comes my question ... : is there a way to display the desktop icons with the "netbook-desktop-mode" ? I don't want the netbook-launcher, i want the classic desktop icons ... please someone help me
<om26er1> discuss every thing here
<kev_zhong> I see
<sebsebseb> kev_zhong: then it will become bigger as you start using it more,  so for example for  XP SP3, that file will be about 5GB, since that's   basically the size XP SP3 is
<om26er1> yes
<dsboy>  Keyring Password How delet How fix
<om26er1> yellouw
<kev_zhong> I don't think it will expand much, other than 4 or 5 games, ubuntu can handle everything else :D
<||arifaX> Halitech: dunno it is shipped with my HP 6735b notebook and works fine. I just need the hardware possible res of my display for a special command I like to shortcut somehow
<dsboy>  Keyring Password How delet How fix WHO KNOW PM PLEASE
<sebsebseb> kev_zhong: oh games hum
<yellouw> om26er1: really?
<kev_zhong> yes =]
<yellouw> om26er1: tell me how please :-)
<om26er1> yellouw: go to system and then settings
<EmanSaad> Comisaurus_Rex : when I make ping in my Gate Way it's not reachable
<sebsebseb> kev_zhong:  Sadly at the moment virtual machines are not good for  3D Windows gaming,   may be good for 2D  Directx games though depending on the game
<dsboy>  Keyring Password How delet How fix WHO KNOW PM PLEASE
<Halitech> ||arifaX, open a terminal and post the results of lshw-C video using pastebin
<kev_zhong> xD I was hoping I would not hear that =]
<yellouw> om26er1: you know that i don't want to switch to the classic-mode, right? i want to have maximus and the other stuff
<sebsebseb> kev_zhong: hear what?
<yellouw> i only want to disable the launcher
<kev_zhong> that 3d games might not work good
<kev_zhong> virtually
<dsboy> How get the Orginal Panel back ?
<om26er1> then install xubuntu as i did today
<sebsebseb> kev_zhong: yep thought that's what you were refering to as well,  but   they work in Wine depending on the game,  some need configuring,  others work well
<Halitech> ||arifaX, its probably ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics
<sebsebseb> kev_zhong: also there are good native Linux games out there
<dsboy>  Keyring Password How delet How fix WHO KNOW PM PLEASE
<kev_zhong> i know, but some games are just a pain in the rear end to work, and Im still a novice, something I don't quite understand yet when it comes to wine
<||arifaX> Halitech: http://pastebin.com/m6c920784 but I don't have problems with it. I just want to determine my displays max resolution by command line
<Suissinho> hey, i have a big problem, my hard disk from desktop on ubuntu+windowsxp fails, problem grub error21, how to resolve this?
<om26er1> netbook remix is not so good insall ubuntu or xubuntu
<dsboy> SOMEONE WHY INGIORE MY ?
<Slart> dsboy: will you stop spamming the channel..
<kev_zhong> I was hoping America's Army would release a new version with its new AA3, but i dont think thats going to happen
<dsboy> nobody helps
<om26er1> for netbook xubuntu is better
<yellouw> can someone tell a way to show the desktop icons with ubuntu-netbook-desktop-mode ? ? ? ? ?
<Halitech> ||arifaX, I know you do but I don't know if there is anyway so was going to see what the card specs say
<Slart> dsboy: and stop using caps.. people are probably ignoring you because you repeat your question every 60 seconds.. just like I told you not to do yesterday
<||arifaX> Suissinho: try spinrite (not free) to fix drive errors (hardware)
<dsboy> k
<Comisaurus_Rex> EmanSaad, are you using network manager to manage your network?
<sebsebseb> kev_zhong: and  propritary software of any kind including games,  restrict peoples freedoms and lock them in,  http://www.gnu.org  then go to philosphey section and  check out the articles in about free software section,  for more details
<^Phantom^> Hi.  Is there any way to get Windows Live Messenger on Ubuntu?
<yellouw> can someone tell a way to show the desktop icons with ubuntu-netbook-desktop-mode ? ? ? ? ?
<^Phantom^> like, the actual client?
<Halitech> dsboy, maybe because you keep posting the same question every 2 minutes and we don't have an answer for you right now
<dsboy> Its my damn capslook
<||arifaX> Halitech: Could udevinfo help?
<Sjord> ^Phantom^: No, but you can use alternatives, like Pidgin.
<soreau> ! grub | Suissinho
<ubottu> Suissinho: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<^Phantom^> okay, thank you.  i'll look into it
<Comisaurus_Rex> ^Phantom^: you can possibly use it with wine, however, there's no guarantee it'll work all the time
<^Phantom^> :)
<Slart> dsboy: don't blame your keyboard..
<Halitech> ||arifaX, it might
<Comisaurus_Rex> if you want somethig closer, try aMSN or emesene
<sebsebseb> ^Phantom^: Windows Live Messenger 8   can work in Wine quite well now,   but that program is not that good anyway, and there are reasonable alternatives these days
<Comisaurus_Rex> Those are two very good clients.
<dajhorn> Suissinho: Most grub errors can be fixed by reinstalling grub.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Slart> dsboy: repeat once every 15 minutes or so.. use the time to google and search the forums
<sebsebseb> ^Phantom^: what that guy said, but also check out Kmess and  Mercury Messenger a Java app made by one guy, which is not in the repo
<om26er1> sebsebseb name any alternative except pidgin
<sebsebseb> om26er1: see above
<kramerstefan> Hi there, does anybody know if my ATI Radeon X300 would work in Jaunty without regressions?
<sketchyd> can anyone help me to get my verizon aircard to work with ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> om26er1: Kopete is the alternateve to Pidgin by the way,  but I don't like it much
<yellouw> can someone tell a way to show the desktop icons with ubuntu-netbook-desktop-mode ? ? ? ? ?
<Comisaurus_Rex> EmanSaad, do you know which device you're using to connect to your network?
<kerverus_> #ubuntu-gr
<Halitech> dsboy, read here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1110931&highlight=disable+keyring
<om26er1> any yahoo alternative with audio call
<om26er1> sebsebseb
<RandomUser> I have a q6600 Intel Quad core. Should I be downloading the 64 bit version of ubuntu? I can't figure out why the 64bit version says AMD
<sebsebseb> ^Phantom^: Mercury Messenger can  do nearly all the stupid Live Messenger features, plus  some of it's own stuff of course
<Zimm3r> I installed ubuntu using wubi (9.04) and was wondering how I can make it look like Xubuntu 7.04, I installed XFCE but it still does not look the same, what else is different between Ubuntu and Xubuntu that I missed?
<kev_zhong> thank sebsebseb
<Comisaurus_Rex> (#G010E010M1) seb³, so do emesene and aMSN
<sebsebseb> kev_zhong: np
<sebsebseb> Zimm3r: Oh no Wubi!
<Zimm3r> What what
<Halitech> Zimm3r, there were alot of changes between 7.04 and 9.04 so may have to do a lot of manual configuration to get it the same
<Zimm3r> Ok
<peabody> ok so I have a raid-1 array, and I wiped my / (different partition)
<sebsebseb> Zimm3r: Wubi can go bad, and  using real partitions is much better :)
<kev_zhong> well, I'll see if I give virtualbox and try, so how the games workout and all, and if not, dual-booting it is >:]
<om26er1> sebsebseb: any yahoo alternative
<yellouw> can someone tell a way to show the desktop icons with ubuntu-netbook-desktop-mode ? ? ? ? ?
<peabody> and for the life of me I can't remember the damn command to rebuild the array
<sebsebseb> kev_zhong: which games?
<Slart> RandomUser: it's some credit thing to amd for coming up with the first consumer chip for 64bit.. iirc.. how much memory do you have?
<natschil> RandomUser: if you have a 64 bit processor you can use the 64 bit version
<guntbert> !repeat | yellouw
<ubottu> yellouw: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<om26er1> yellouw: this is my advice install xubuntu
<kev_zhong> Call of Duty 4, Conquer 2.0, Crossfire,
<Slart> RandomUser: both intel and amd is supported by amd64
<tag> Is there a way to create entries in /etc/hosts or something similar that are just local aliases for a different hostname?
<kev_zhong> those are the main ones I play
<RandomUser> slart 4GB. I want to use it all
<dajhorn> yellouw: You can't except by opening the Desktop folder in Nautilus.
<peabody> when I try using the old mdadm.conf file, and use mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 it says there are no devices
<tag> As in, not statically punch in the ip address
<Sjord> tag no
<Slart> RandomUser: then go with 64bit
<tag> weak
<RandomUser> I always thought amd64 meant for amd cpu only.
<sebsebseb> om26er1: dosan't seem like it :(   ,but then again Yahoo   well   I used to be loyal  untill...  pm if interested
<natschil> RandomUser: I think AMD started with 64 bit, so that's why it was originally amd64...
<yellouw> dajhorn: yes, it seems to be so. but is there really no other way? i cant be that hard
<RandomUser> so download amd64bit and  install on intel?
<natschil> RandomUser: yes
<RandomUser> they should change it
<Slart> RandomUser: yes
<Slart> !amd64
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<peabody> Slart, Intel had the first 64 bit processor
<Comisaurus_Rex> (#G010E010M1) !ppc
<dajhorn> yellouw: Past that, you can disable the new shell.  Look for an icon under System -> Preferences or System -> Administration.
<Slart> peabody: yes.. that's why I added the small "consumer" part =)
<Comisaurus_Rex> !ppc
<peabody> AMD's was teh first x64 with x86 compatible instruction set
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<dajhorn> yellouw: But then you'll be back to the regular Gnome desktop.
<natschil> RandomUser: I think you can use up to 4 GB of memory with 32 bit as well though...
<yellouw> dajhorn: yes, thats my problem :-(
<peabody> and it's amd64 because intel and amd both created independent instruction sets
<RandomUser> nat 3.75 iirc
<peabody> intel's is known as IA64
<kev_zhong> sebsebseb: so far those games I haven't found a way of playing them, so thats why
<peabody> but I digress
<Slart> peabody: ah.. so that was the story.. I remember reading about it but I guess I forgot the specifics
<sebsebseb> kev_zhong: which games?
<Slart> peabody: thanks
<peabody> what's important here is that I can rebuild my array ;)
<peabody> when I try using the old mdadm.conf file, and use mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 it says there are no devices
<kev_zhong> Call of Duty 4, Conquer Online 2.0, America's Army, and Crossfire
<om26er1> any codec pack for video and audio
<om26er1> except gstreamer
<Paddy_EIRE> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rski> mplayer
<Paddy_EIRE> rski: mplayer is not a codec
<rski> well it gets rid of any hasstle so
<rski> :P
<Paddy_EIRE> !wfm | rski
<ubottu> rski: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<natschil> RandomUser: I doubt that, as as far as I know it has to be 2^x . iirc it's 4 GB
<|Ryan> Comisaurus_Rex: I tried what you said, however, I couldn't get the name of my card.
<sebsebseb> kev_zhong: maybe you can in Wine for some of those  http://appdb.winehq.org and there channel #winehq
<CaptSilver> conquer online will never work in wine... might look at vmware with dx9... the others are probably too '3d' to be used in vmware
<kev_zhong> one of them is able to work, but the process is so complicated XD
<kev_zhong> again, thanks! Im going to install XP I'll be back, let you know how it goes :D
<om26er1> any thing better than gstreamer
<om26er1> gstreamer show clear frame skipping
<dajhorn> !medibuntu | om26er1
<ubottu> om26er1: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Paddy_EIRE> om26er1: what video output method are you using?
<Halitech> om26er1, you could try vlc, it usually does a good job of playing videos
<om26er1> vlc does not have fullscreen controls
<ryanprior> I set my x11 driver to VESA but it isn't using my whole screen. How do I set its resolution?
<|Ryan> Someone!
<|Ryan> I need halp/
<dingleberry> i followed this for intel graphics and everything is way slower when i restart x http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582
<Paddy_EIRE> om26er1: if you are using the defaults chances are its "X11" output.. XV solves lots of these problems by using your GPU instead of leaving all the work to the cpu
<dingleberry> unusable
<Paddy_EIRE> om26er1: which graphics card.. and are you using hardware acceleration?
<om26er1> its gma950
<guntbert> ryanprior: vesa is the last thing to try
<samphippen> how do I play back my microphone through my speakers in ubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> !intel | om26er1
<ubottu> om26er1: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<om26er1> yes
<Paddy_EIRE> regressions
<guntbert> !ask | |Ryan
<ubottu> |Ryan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ryanprior> guntbert: Yeah, I tried a lot of things and VESA finally worked.
<|Ryan> My internet on my Ubuntu 9.04 doesn't work. However It says I'm connected to my desired network. I've tried un installing drivers and even rebooting my system of ubuntu - still the same problem. Anyone?
<guntbert> ryanprior: ok, I see :-(
<ryanprior> Can anyone help me set VESA's resolution? My screen is 1280x720, but I'm stuck in 800x600
<rom1v> hi
<Halitech> |Ryan, wireless, wired? have you checked the IP address?
<Killaklown> anyone here using a mac or used a mac?
<rom1v> why sometimes autocompletion of apt-get propose unavailable packets
<rom1v> for example : sudo apt-get install tru<tab> proposes truecrypt
<ZykoticK9> ryanprior, 800x600 is VESA's resolution, i don't think it can be changed.  good luck.
<|Ryan> Yes, I've tried wired AND wireless - says I'm connected, but nothing internet-based (IRC, browsers, IM) works.
<rom1v> but if I install, it says "the packet is missing but exists in the database…"
<Halitech> |Ryan, what do you get for an IP address?
<rom1v> but I never removed any software sources in sources.list, so I don't understand why…
<|Ryan> 192.168.2.1
<|Ryan> or 192.168.2.2
<|Ryan> I forget
<ryanprior> Well, what I've been trying is to get fglrx working on my (newly unsupported) Radeon 200m card. It's worked fine in every Ubuntu up to the latest.
<dajhorn> rom1v: Run `apt-get clean && apt-get update` and check whether you get the same behavior.
<ryanprior> Is there any way I can force jockey-gtk (restricted drivers manager) to install the restricted driver for me?
<mezquitale> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dajhorn> rom1v: Sometimes source packages will be returned by a query, but you can't install a source package.
<Paddy_EIRE> rom1v: apt-get is behaving just like it should.. try pressing tab again after trucrypt comes up to see the actual list of available packages ;)
<rom1v> Paddy_EIRE, yes, but try sudo apt-get install truecrypt
<Halitech> |Ryan, can you ping the router?
<|Ryan> Halitech: How?
<rom1v> dajhorn, same behavior
<rom1v> after clean / update
<wheatthin> lol
<wheatthin> open up a console and typing ping 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.1.1
<Halitech> |Ryan, ping IP_OF_ROUTER
<dajhorn> rom1v: You must have a 3rd party repository loading, which may be broken.  None of the standard Ubuntu Jaunty repositories have a truecrypt package.
<|Ryan> Of.
<|Ryan> Oh, I don't have a ping.
<rom1v> dajhorn, no
<|Ryan> Nothing internet based works.
<rom1v> I have no 3rd party repos
<Slart> !info truecrypt
<ubottu> Package truecrypt does not exist in jaunty
<e0n`> hmmm
<e0n`> Should I make my cryptinstaller method for dell mini 9's available?
<Paddy_EIRE> rom1v: the truecrypt metapackage is depreciated try "truecrypt-installer"
<rom1v> that's why I don't understand why apt-get propose it to me
<ZykoticK9> I posted several times asking why jscal wasn't working under 9.04.  It turns out to be an issue with SDL and using "export SDL_JOYSTICK_DEVICE=/dev/input/js0" prior to running the game solves the issue.  Just thought I'd mention it to the channel.
<e0n`> So people can have fully encrypted netbooks?
<Slart> rom1v: pastebin your sources.list?
<bazz> is there a way to have network manager disconnect/not autoconnect my wireless interface when i plug in my wired interface?  i still want autoconnect when the wired cable is unplugged.  this is how it used to work but after a recent upgrade it now tries to connect both
<Halitech> |Ryan, so what do you get for a message when you type ping IP_OF_ROUTER?
<dajhorn> rom1v: And anything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ too.
<Slart> ZykoticK9: thanks for that.. always nice when someone gets back with a solution
<martin29> when i plug in my psp, ubuntu always opens rhythmbox as if it were an mp3 player... how do i change the on-mount action ?
<|Ryan> Right, give me 5 minutes because I'm on windows at the minute(My internet works on windows, but not UBuntu :S)
<dajhorn> bazz: I'm pretty sure that is the intended behavior.  You'll need to get network-manager to ignore one of the interfaces, perhaps by creating a /etc/network/interfaces file.
<guntbert> bazz: same here, I just deselect wireless with right click on the applet
<thrope> hi - ctrl-alt-bksp doesn't work for restarting X any more from gdm login screen... this is a bit of a pain for me as I have to do it quite a lot (box runs headless most of the time)... anyone got any ideas why this is?
<Slart> !dontzap | thrope
<ubottu> thrope: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<rom1v> my sources.list http://pastebin.com/f75daa6e1
<Slart> thrope: someone important hit those keys by accident, I guess =)
<thrope> Slart: cool thanks, amazing helpful and quick response!
<grkblood13> is there an audio program that can edit aac files?
<Slart> thrope: you're welcome
<bazz> guntbert: yeah, i know that works, but it's a pain, and a regression from previous behavior
<ZykoticK9> thrope, that's a change in 9.04, which i DON'T like but "what-ya-gonna-do?", there is a way to restore ctrl-alt-backspace however.  Slart posted the dontzap for ya :)
<martin29> grkblood13: you'd be better off converting them to wav, then editing the wav
<bazz> dajhorn: i don't want it to ignore that interface, just to not auto-connect it when the wired interface is up
<alfonsok> :(
<alfonsok> im so sad
<thrope> ZykoticK9: yep... whenever i plug in the monitor after a restart the reoslution is all wrong so I usually just hit ctrl-alt-bkcp... having to log into a vt and restart gdm by hand is a pain
<guntbert> bazz: I know how you feel, but to me its not *so* annoying
<Slart> rom1v: what is mirror.noreply.org ?
<grkblood13> i tried converting to mp3 with ffmpeg but it would work
<alfonsok> i love ubuntu, everything is working perfectly but i simply cant resolve this
<martin29> grkblood13: i said convert to WAV, not mp3
<rom1v> Slart, it was a repository for tor, but it is commented
<nickoe> Why is acroread not in the repos anymore?
<martin29> grkblood13: and it will work, unless your aac files are drm-protected
<rom1v> and it doesn't contains truecrypt
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | nickoe
<ubottu> nickoe: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Slart> rom1v: ah.. true.. my bad.. any other files in /etc/sources.list.d/ ?
<ZykoticK9> nickoe, it's in medibuntu's repo
<nickoe> ahh
<guntbert> rom1v: I see "proposed",  that tends to lead to trouble
<grkblood13> they should be , i captured them with stream ripper
<grkblood13> ill give it a go
<dajhorn> bazz: I'm pretty sure that there was a foodfight over default Network Manager behavior, and they decided that the wireless interface should be kept plumbed.  (Bug #96103 et al?)
<starter_> hey all i am trying to make my default python from 2.5 to 2.4 how should i go about doing that
<nickoe> I just believed that is was in multiverse erUSUL ubottu ZykoticK9
<rom1v> sources.list.d is empty
<martin29> grkblood13: then they don't have drm
<alfonsok> does anyone have this problem that i can't even write fluid right now.. when i type anything ubuntu is not stable now.. it leaps backwars.. or websites of whatever im doing on the internet appear on what i am writing it is so weird
<rom1v> btw, do you know a repository for truecrypt
<rom1v> I don't understand why ubuntu removed tor from official repositories (it was present in previous versions)
<Slart> rom1v: and still.. after a "sudo apt-get autoremove; sudo apt-get update" you still get truecrypt with the autocompletion?
<Slart> !truecrypt
<ubottu> Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<guntbert> Slart: what is your opinion on "proposed" in rom1v' list?
<nickoe> erUSUL ubottu ZykoticK9: So what is the easyst way of getting it?
<Slart> guntbert: it's not recommended.. but I doubt they have truecrypt in the proposed repos.. or?
<martin29> when i plug in my psp (playstation portable) as a mass-storage device, ubuntu always opens rhythmbox as if it were an mp3 player... how do i change the on-mount action ?
<alfonsok>  does anyone have this problem that i can't even write fluid right now.. when i type anything ubuntu is not stable now.. it leaps backwars.. or websites of wha
<erUSUL> nickoe: add the medibuntu repo and install it
<rom1v> Slart, yes I have still autocompletion
<ZykoticK9> nickoe, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Hydrant> hey all... do I actually need 64 bit ubuntu for seeing > 4GB of memory?
<erUSUL> nickoe: it copntains libdvdcss2 needed to watch dvd's so it is a usefull repo to have imnsho
<ActionParsnip> alfonsok: what is the output of:   lsb_release -c
<erUSUL> Hydrant: yes
<alfonsok> or if jus ttype something on the internet.. i am writing something different using messenger.. what i just wrote on the internet appears on that box! it is so weird
<bazz> dajhorn: hrmm, yeah i guess it makes sense to allow multiple nics to be active, but it seems like an 'only do wired or wireless, not both' option should also be provided
<guntbert> Slart: seems to be true, but sometimes there are weird dependencies...
<Slart> Hydrant: yes, or the server kernel
<alfonsok> ActionParsnip: ok let me check thanks
<Hydrant> ah... so server kernel will show the full thing too
<Halitech> Hydrant, not unless you want to install the server kernel with pea support
<Slart> guntbert: but would a dependency make it show up as an autocompletion? seems kind of weird
<dajhorn> Hydrant: No, but you need a 32-bit kernel with the "PAE" option to use more than 4GB of memory.
<alfonsok> ActionParsnip: Codename:	jaunty
<ZykoticK9> erUSUL, nickoe libdvdcss2 isn't required for 9.04 anymore - they use some dvd4 thing i think.
<Slart> Hydrant: I think the server kernel has PAE enabled
<ActionParsnip> alfonsok: ok thats god, making sure you weren't on karmic
<Halitech> Hydrant, *PAE support
<Slart> Hydrant: but I would recommend 64 bit over the server kernel
<bazz> guntbert: yeah, it's not the end of the world, but still...
<Hydrant> it's an i7... I suppose it doesn't matter too much though
<ActionParsnip> alfonsok: are you fully updated?
<dajhorn> bazz: I'm looking for an option to "just use the wired connection", which is the old behavior, but I can't find it on my Jaunty box.
<ActionParsnip> alfonsok: is your system fairly new?
<Hydrant> okay, is there a way to upgrade to 64 bit easily from 32?  I assume just the kernel has to be updated?
<alfonsok> ActionParsnip: ok.. dont you think this is weird? maybe is because  ubuntu is extremely fast now and with my high end hardware (new macbook pro, 2.8ghz, 4gb ddr3..) its acting weird?
<Slart> rom1v: I'm a  little tempted to try the proposed reposityr.. just to see if truecrypt shows up
<alfonsok> ActionParsnip: very new
<dajhorn> bazz: I get a split route when my wifi is connected to the same network as the ethernet port, which is annoying.
<grkblood13> martin29, i tried converting to wav and it sound like a spaceship or soemthing
<grkblood13> lol
<ActionParsnip> alfonsok: theres better than that but its not slow enough to cause typing weirdness
<grkblood13> mplayer -ao pcm:file=targetfile.wav sourcefile.aac
<ActionParsnip> alfonsok: maybe its a mac thing?
<Ro9u3oR> anyone familiar with how to install eeebuntu
<bazz> dajhorn: exactly, so i actually disable wireless whenever i plug in, which is annoying to have to do every time
<ZykoticK9> dajhorn, Hydran is 32bit PAE stable on the desktop with more then 4G?  Are there issues with running anything with PAE?  Personally I run 64bit as desktop without too many issues, but I've never tried PAE?
<martin29> grkblood13: does it PLAY right in ubuntu?
<winboard> seas
<martin29> grkblood13: i mean BEFORE the conversion
<ActionParsnip> alfonsok: i've never installed on a mac as i only buy proper pcs
<grkblood13> yes
<guntbert> Slart: right you are: I get the same behaviour see http://paste.ubuntu.com/196586/
<grkblood13> after, no
<alfonsok> ActionParsnip: i dont see how would be mac thing.. maybe i should use ext3 not 4?
<martin29> grkblood13: good... do you have all the (patented) multimedia packages, like the ones from medibuntu, or just plain ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> alfonsok: i dont think thats the issue as the app you are typing is in ram
<guntbert> Slart: and I don't have proposed enabled ;-)
<Slart> guntbert: mm.. I just enabled it too.. truecrypt shows up alright.. but I apt-cache won't show any info about it..
<dajhorn> ZykoticK9: Yes.
<Slart> guntbert: oh.. you don't.. hmm
<ActionParsnip> alfonsok: i am unsure of the state of ext4 presently
<grkblood13> im not sure, i didnt get any errors during conversion though
<ZykoticK9> dajhorn, yes there are issues ?
<ActionParsnip> alfonsok: maybe the keyboard needs extra options in spme form
<martin29> grkblood13: please use my name before all messages directed to me
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip:   Ext4 is  a bit hum still in Ubuntu, but default file system in Fedora 11
<martin29> grkblood13: otherwise i might miss them
<ActionParsnip> alfonsok: i'd look around for guides of people installing ubuntu on mac
<grkblood13> marok
<grkblood13> martin29, ok
<dajhorn> ZykoticK9: Yes (it is stable).
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: thanks
<dajhorn> ZykoticK9: A P
<rsr> hi
<dajhorn> ZykoticK9: (oops)
<martin29> grkblood13: you could try with soundconverter (a gui for sound conversion)
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: i'm finding ext3 perfectly acceptible :)
<martin29> grkblood13: it's in the repos
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: np and Ext4 will also be the default file system for Karmic
<alfonsok> action i believe i see now what it is..  i am using my wireless keyboard now.. and now i can type fluid and no backwards
<starter_> hey all i am trying to make my default python from 2.5 to 2.4 how should i go about doing that, i have ubuntu server edition 8.04
<alfonsok> i am using my apple wireless keyboard now
<dajhorn> ZykoticK9: A PAE kernel only shows userland a 4GB space, so any incompatibilities that you could get are with kernel module blobs.
<martin29> grkblood13: but to be even safer, i'd add medibuntu to my repos
<alfonsok> but my macbook pro built in keyboard is the problem i see now
<rsr> I amtrying to record voice on the microfone... although all I get is a continuous beep when playing back
<alfonsok> i dont know why
<alfonsok> :(
<martin29> grkblood13: help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<nickoe> erUSUL ubottu ZykoticK9: hmm, it does not semm like the acroread is there...
<Mx>  httpd (pid 3033) already running
<Mx>  is the message I get when I restart apache and it does not work, can anyone help?
<rsr> does anyone know what is going wrong?
<alfonsok> yeah now i can type fast with no problem jeje
<martin29> when i plug in my psp (playstation portable) as a mass-storage device, ubuntu always opens rhythmbox as if it were an mp3 player... how do i change the on-mount action ?
<alfonsok> great
<samphippen> audio pipeage is sorted
<nickoe> even though it is according to
<nickoe> http://packages.medibuntu.org/jaunty/index.html
<erUSUL> martin29: in Edit>Preferences of any nautilus window
<samphippen> gst-launch audiotestsrc ! pulsesink
<cambazz> hello. how do I install a .deb package that I downloaded from ubuntu repository? (I am on 8.10, this is a 9.04 package)
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: true, but not if I change it to ext3 first ;)
<martin29> cambazz: you don't
<martin29> cambazz: don't install packages from another version
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: I have 9.04 with / in Ext4 and it boots up so much faster  than Ext3
<alfonsok> ActionParsnip: it was my macbook keyboard..  bluetooth recognize my apple wireless keyboard i was surprised.. and now everything is fluid..
<cambazz> martin29: well I need a newer version of imagemagick
<nickoe> Is it because acroread is one ompiled for amd64?
<blob> starter_: change the symlink in /usr/bin ( ln -sf python2.4 python )
<|Ryan> Right
<testor> Hello, I have VERY slow writing on USB-Sticks here in Jaunty, much faster in windows on same computer.. ideas?
<martin29> cambazz: it will ask for dependencies
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: my systems have months of uptime. I dont rate boot speeds
<|Ryan> Who was it that asked me to ping my IP?
<ZykoticK9> nickoe, you need to add the medibuntu repo first then you'll be able to install acroread.  have you added medibuntu then updated your database ie "sudo apt-get update"?
<martin29> cambazz: then you'll have to install other packages manually... which will ask for other dependencies... and so on till you break your system
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: Ext4 is better with bigger files as well and such
<alfonsok> ActionParsnip: but still is annoying that i can't set my keyboard to work properly, is not like i will be using my wireless keyboard all the time
<nickoe> ZykoticK9, yes
<gasbag> does an upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 automatically upgrade all packages one has installed in 8.10? (unlike a fresh install)
<sebsebseb> gasbag: should do yep
<Silus> problem-I have a dedicated ubuntu box(A) and on another box with a VM instance(B);  I cannot ping between boxes, but everything else seems to work;  I can even view webpages on B through A's browser;  What have I messed up here?
<cambazz> martin29: ok, so I will delete the version I have and build it from source
<martin29> gasbag: yes, but not including non-official repos
<gasbag> sebsebseb: tnx!
<ZykoticK9> nickoe, then "sudo apt-get install acroread" should work?
<gasbag> martin29: gotcha
<Slart> guntbert: ok.. I've been playing around with apt-get.. I find truecrypt truecrypt-utils and truecrypt-installer as autocompletion when I use "sudo apt-get install truecrypt".. no matter how much I update package lists or clear caches
<ActionParsnip> alfonsok: its mac hardware which is primarily designed for Mac OS. Why not just buy a windows based pc to put linux on and save yourself half the price of apples hardware
<ekimmargni> gasbag: and it sets up sources.list too
<martin29> cambazz: building it from source has dependencies too
<gasbag> ekimmargni: cool
<Paddy_EIRE> gasbag: yes it does.. but not packages that you installed manually or from ppa or other 3rd party repositories
<nickoe> ZykoticK9, http://pastebin.com/m8621baf
<martin29> cambazz: try sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb, and see what happens
<martin29> cambazz: that's the way you install a package manuallly
<sebsebseb> gasbag: np
<guntbert> Slart: same here, but within aptitude: nothing
<ekimmargni> gasbag: or at least it should... I had one leftover intrepid line that didn't get changed... dunno why, maybe it was customized? Not a big deal in any case, but you may check after upgrade
<martin29> cambazz: but i'm pretty sure it'll have dependencies
<cambazz> martin29: what was the name of the package that has the build tools
<ActionParsnip> alfonsok: theres this which may help some: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro4-1/Jaunty
<gasbag> Paddy_EIRE: i will have to figure out which packages i may have installed from outside the normal repos
<cambazz> essential build or something like that
<martin29> cambazz: building it from source will have the same dependency problems
<fccf> cambazz: build-essential
<martin29> cambazz: it will not solve your issue
<nickoe> ZykoticK9, it says, thet it could not find the package acroread
<kevin_> WHERE BE DA HOES MANG, not up in yo crib so brace yoself foo Ima gonna show u sumpin. The only way to get them fine azz bitties up in yo crib be if you gotz the monsta Cak. Ima hook a little g up with a sto that will send u a free bottle of boom pills so u can step yo game up foo!
<xylander> you
<cambazz> well, can I upgrate to 9.04 ?
<dajhorn> Silus: Provide more information about the VM environment.  Some use tun/tap, which can cause the no-ping problem.  Some guests will block ICMP with a built-in firewall.
<ActionParsnip> !ot | kevin_
<martin29> cambazz: try installing it manually with dpkg -i whatever.deb, maybe it'll work
<ubottu> kevin_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<guntbert> kevin_: not here please
<martin29> cambazz: i think upgrading would be the best choice
<xylander> kto mówi po polsku?
<fccf> !ops | kevin_ spam
<ubottu> kevin_ spam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<guntbert> !pl | xylander
<ubottu> xylander: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<ZykoticK9> nickoe, there's something wrong with you medibuntu.list file.  mine is very short on 8 lines sorta thing?
<cambazz> martin29: how do I upgrade?
<mezquitale> I just downgraded to 8.04 and am having serious problems configuring nVidia drivers, anyone knows how to install the old nVidia drivers???
<martin29> which version do you have now?
<ActionParsnip> !downgrade | mezquitale
<ubottu> mezquitale: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<xylander> a gdzie ja to znajde
<nickoe> ZykoticK9, mine is 3 lines
<nickoe> as you see, line 5 is the cli again
<martin29> !upgrade | cambazz
<ubottu> cambazz: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Slart> guntbert: ok.. same thing on a vm install of ubuntu server.. that is basically a fresh install of 9.04, I have barely used it at all.. I wonder what is doing to autocompletion
<ActionParsnip> mezquitale: uninstall what drivers you have and then reinstall them using the method you installed them with
<guntbert> xylander: /join #ubuntu-pl please
<Silus> dajhorn: I can ping it from an XP machine behind the same router, does that help?  Also, it's VMware that has ubuntu, but I don't know much of the details.
<mezquitale> martin29, I ALREADY downgraded.  I am trying to make the nVidia drivers work
<ZykoticK9> nickoe, sorry i don't speak german so i'm not quite sure what it's saying, but the apt-get update has some issues i'd say
<martin29> mezquitale: i never told you anything  :)
<alfonsok> ActionParsnip: thanks
<nickoe> ZykoticK9, wich lines? (btw it is danish :P)
<mezquitale> ActionParsnip, the methond I am using to install drivers does not give me the option to install the old drivers, it keeps installing the same buggy new ones
<martin29> when i plug in my psp (playstation portable) as a mass-storage device, ubuntu always opens rhythmbox as if it were an mp3 player... how do i change the on-mount action ?
<nickoe> ZykoticK9, I cant see any probs :-/
<dajhorn> Silus: If the vmnet is "NAT", then ping won't work.  If you change the vmnet to "Bridged", then you may get the desired behavior.
<mezquitale> martin29, my apologies I meant to say ActionParsnip
<ircnickiuse> I want to run an app as a different user, but I need to allow them access to my session, so I added them to the group that owns my ~/.Xauthority - but it still doesn't work. When I xhost +, command, it works (I xhost - again)
<ActionParsnip> mezquitale: sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean; gksudo jockey-gtk
<ZykoticK9> nickoe, sorry about the danish (blush)...
<ircnickiuse> how can I let user1...user9 run apps, ie, I want to sudo and run apps as them
<Besogon> Is there anybody who are using grub2? What is gfxterm? And what a best way for change splashscreen?
<guntbert> rom1v: you are not forgotten, but I hope that issue is not too troublesome for you
<nickoe> ZykoticK9, but wich lines do you see errors?
<Silus> dajhorn: I don't have direct access to the VMware settng right now;  but this explains why XP can ping it but Ubuntu cannot?
<dajhorn> ircnickiuse: Try `gksudo` before doing tricks with xauth.
<nickoe> ZykoticK9, or issues
<slipttees_> fccf, doesn't work  :-(
<slipttees_> connection refused
<slipttees_> :S
<ZykoticK9> nickoe, is Ignorerer (hit or get?)
<slipttees_> bahhh
<fccf> slipttees_: ugh
<rsr> how do I speed up the touchpad pointer speed
<dajhorn> Silus: Kindof-sortof.  I would need more detail about the configuration to give you a better answer.
<mezquitale> ActionParsnip, under the xorg.conf the config is using "glx" drivers, you know which ones I should be using???
<Paddy_EIRE> !synatics | rsr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about synatics
<Paddy_EIRE> gah
<slipttees_> vino cr*#*
<JordiGH> What's the default MTA?
<nickoe> ZykoticK9, ignoring... 2 sec, I will see if i can find the correct frase in english
<Paddy_EIRE> !synaptics | rsr
<ubottu> rsr: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<JordiGH> I want to see if cron has emailed me anything.
<dajhorn> Silus: With VMware, if you're on a safe trusted LAN, bridged mode is usually the best choice.
<rsr> its not synaptics
<rsr> its a macbook
<Paddy_EIRE> oh
<dajhorn> JordiGH: If you install the mail task, then you'll get postfix and dovecot.
<ActionParsnip> mezquitale: you should have a line under the video card that says   Driver "nvidia" but the software will sort that for you
<ZykoticK9> nickoe, i'm mainly having a language problem with your logs, perhaps a danish chat would be better - but i think there is a problem with you "apt-get update" and probably medibuntu repo...  good luck man.
<ActionParsnip> nvidia
<Silus> dajhorn:  I'm not on a trusted LAN unfortunately, I ran into this problem trying to scp files from one box to another
<JordiGH> dajhorn: In Debian, cron emails stuff when cronjobs fail. What does Ubuntu do?
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dajhorn> Silus: Then you'll need to go down a rabbit-hole of XP and Linux routing and forwarding configuration.  :(
<grkblood13> martin29, do you have any idea how long soundconverter takes?
<Slart> guntbert: aha.. I found it.. it runs "apt-cache pkgnames" .. it lists truecrypt amongst some other packages..
<grkblood13> because the timere just went through and now it started back up again and added a minute to the time
<fccf> rsr: system>preferences>mouse
<Paddy_EIRE> rsr: well from what I have been reading its the exact same process
<dajhorn> JordiGH: Check for files in /var/spool/mail
<zzz> rsr: I thought that MacBooks used synaptics too. Try playing with the "synclient" program.
<mezquitale> ActionParsnip, thanks a lot!  I think it can be easier nowadays, im looking up "nVidia" in Add/Remove and I actually see different drivers, my distro is pointing to the new drivers, that's why it's complaining about an output not being supported, let me purge the new drivers and install the old ones, thanks for pointing me at the right direction
<JordiGH> dajhorn: It's empty...
<dajhorn> JordiGH: It is likely that those emails have gone into the bit bucket.
<p1oooop> WHAT
<JordiGH> dajhorn: Uh... why?
<p1oooop> :D
<Noble> Problems with wireless eth on a laptop with RF hw switch. Suggestions?
<p1oooop> ActionParsnip: hey ap, you're back
<Silus> dajhorn:  Yeah, I was afraid of that;  I always thought that windows ping and Linux ping were generally the same.  Is there something I should look at in particular on my Linux box trying to resolve this?
<fccf> Noble: what laptop? what hardware?
<JordiGH> dajhorn: This is so weird. Is an MTA not part of the Ubuntu base install? :-/
<guntbert> Slart: I see (and learn) - and who/what tells apt-cache what it shows?
<lucas_> hey
<dajhorn> JordiGH: On my clean Jaunty test box, the `mail` utility is not installed, so there is nothing to accept local email.
<erUSUL> JordiGH: no it is not
<lucas_> what is the repository of ubuntu karmic koala
<JordiGH> Wow.
<ActionParsnip> p1oooop: apparently ;)
<p1oooop> wow, so much traffic in here :D
<nickoe> ZykoticK9, okay, I will try. Or du you have a name of an other good pdf viewer?
<p1oooop> ActionParsnip: yay,
<Noble> fccf: Its some kind of self built thing. I think aopen 1559 with some other brands logo on it.
<dajhorn> Silus: Sorry, I've got no other tips.  You've actually got a large-ish problem.
<fccf> lucas_: if you want karmic - it is still bleeding edge .. ask in #ubuntu+1
<p1oooop> ActionParsnip: the guy that taught me how to IRC is here :D
<Slart> guntbert: I'm checking.. but I've found that libpam-mount has a suggests link to truecrypt-utils   that might be enough to pull it into the list of "known packages"
<JordiGH> erUSUL: That's a bit wtf to me. First time I see a GNU system without an MTA. :P
<p1oooop> lol
<p1oooop> JordiGH: happens :P
<JordiGH> dajhorn: Wondrous strange place, this Ubuntu. I'll install something and wait for my cronjob to fail again. :P
<ZykoticK9> nickoe, you could look into Foxit which is a SUPER fast PDF viewer https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Foxit, good luck.
<erUSUL> JordiGH: well an MTa is overkill for a desktop system do not you think ? ;P
<ronen> hello
<PotterT|VF> any one know how can i find the memory bus speed on a system?
<ActionParsnip> p1oooop: haha nice
<ronen> can anyone help me?
<Silus> dajhorn:  Thanks for the help, I guess it's not too bad, since I could transfer files from linux to windows to linux, but I guess I can't be as lazy as I;d like t be ;)
<JordiGH> erUSUL: Nope. I want cron to tell me when something goes wrong.
<laclasse> exim4 should be default mta
<Slart> guntbert: the autocompletion is something done by bash, btw.. it's in /etc/bash_completion ... open it and search for "apt" and you should find it
<Rheinjoker> Hi :)
<erUSUL> JordiGH: but one (if you want) is just an apt away
<guntbert> Slart: and apt-cache showpkg truecrypt gives (among others) Reverse Depends:   gdecrypt,truecrypt 5
<ronen> ubuntu cant seem to detect my webcam
<ronen> what could it be?
<ronen> its a generic usb cam
<fccf> Noble: please do lspci in terminal and paste to a pastebin
<cernunnos_> ello
<JordiGH> erUSUL: Thankfully, I don't have to specify that I also want a shell, a kernel, and an operating system. :P
<erUSUL> !webcam | ronen
<ubottu> ronen: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<laclasse> ronen, apt-get install -y mplayer  ... then when done in a shell mplayer tv:// [enter]
<Noble> fccf: Gotta do a install in vbox then. No access to cable here.. will get back to you...
<headrx> So, im trying to get my ubtunu 9.04 to recognize my motorola l7 slvr, its on memory card mode (other option is data/fax ), question is how do i mount it (not doing it auto)
<matias__> hola
<cernunnos_> crysis warhead
<erUSUL> !es | matias__
<ubottu> matias__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<fccf> Noble: that changes everything
<Noble> fccf: indeed.
<ZykoticK9> headrx, run a dmesg and see if the kernel picks up on it at all.
<JuJuBee> I have an ntfs partition.   I can mount it from dolphin and get  /dev/sda1 /media/WinXP fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096 0 0  in my mtab.  Can I just add that to my fstab to mount it at startup?
<guntbert> Slart: bohoo, and once again my believe in "magic" is thwarted :-)
<Slart> guntbert: aha.. sneaky.. I wonder if that is it.. shouldn't it only autocomplete on packages that are actually available..
<Noble> fccf: Trying to squeeze a fw more months out of this old machine...
<fccf> Noble: perhaps internet connection sharing until you get it running
<erUSUL> JuJuBee: change fuseblk to ntfs-3g
<cernunnos_> vendoenos
<Slart> guntbert: hehe
<JuJuBee> K  thanks erUSUL
<Noble> fccf: lets see here. Intel PRO/Wireless 2915ABG says teh windows device manager.
<guntbert> Slart: that would be a bug in apt-cache then?
<dajhorn> JuJuBee: Yes, you can put NTFS filesystems in the /etc/fstab file.
<erUSUL> !ntfs | JuJuBee
<ubottu> JuJuBee: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<fccf> Noble: and that card 'should' work out of the box in ubuntu
<liamo1> How do i exit sudo in the terminal?
<fccf> liamo: type exit
<headrx> ZykoticK9: http://codepad.org/x0eYcofW
<dyier> how do I tell what make/model modem this presariou v2000 laptop has?
<Slart> guntbert: nah.. I don't think so.. apt-cache pkgnames might be supposed to list all packages it can think of.. might be a bug in the bash autocompletion.. perhaps it should use apt-cache dumpavail instead of apt-cache pkgnames.. but I'm not sure.. it might create other problems
<Noble> fccf: That was what I thought as well. There is some sort of third party hardware switch to switch of the wireless. It uses "launch manager" in windows to get it working..
<dajhorn> dyier: `sudo lspci -v` will give you a list of the hardware in your computer.
<Scunizi> dyier: in a terminal type sudo lshw.. it will give you lots of info.. look through that list and find your modem..
<liamo1> thanks fccf
<martins> How do I tell Ubuntu to run in "stable". E.g I don´t want updates unless it´s a critical security issue.
<kevin_> All: i got banned from the offtopic ubuntu for passing the admin a lsd sandwich and then groovin..
<liamo1> how is library versioning handled in linux?
<dajhorn> martins: If you install the unattended-upgrades package, you'll get that behavior by default.
<erUSUL> martins: only enable the security repositories
<martins> oki, thanks!
<guntbert> Slart: ok, thanks to the question of romv (who is away by now) and you input I learned a lot again, I think I'll leave it at that
<snuxoll> kevin_: you weren't banned, for one.  Second, this is not the place to discuss this
<dyier> will ATI Technologies Inc SB400 AC'97 Modem Controller work with ubuntu dajhorn Scunizi (thanks for help)
<dajhorn> martins: If you want more than just critical security updates, then edit the /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattanded-upgrades file.
<fcn> hi i want to export all frames of a video. does anyone has any ideas how i can do that or what utility i should use?
<ZykoticK9> headrx, it's the last line "scsi 7:0:0:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery" that seems to be an issue.  i've never tried attaching a phone to linux before so i'm useless too you.  but it's not seeing it as a drive yet.  good luck man.
<Slart> guntbert: mm.. every day you learn something new =)
<kevin_> snuxoll: stop stalkin me..
<headrx> ZykoticK9: thanks for looking man, im going to try and reboot and see if it changes
 * headrx be back
<snuxoll> kevin_: I'm not stalking you, I happen to help in this channel
<guntbert> Slart: yeah, even in the higher decades ;-)
<thegodsquirrel> what client are you guys using right now?
<Noble1> fccf:
<Noble1> fccf: Sry lost networking for a sec.
<fccf> Noble1: welcome back
<progre55> hey people! I know this probably is not a linux related question but rather a hardware problem.. but please help me out if you can. With my earplugs on, I can hear this weird "wwuuuuuu" sound, just like electricity passing through my ears :) but when I unplug my laptop, the sound goes off. or when I touch a usb-port or a metal on the comp w/ a finger, it goes off. Please suggest me anything :)
<ircnickiuse> dajhorn, I've tried gksudo - either using -u, or using the UI to select, and both instances fail
<snuxoll> kevin_: if you can't accept that then you are free to leave here, otherwise please take your issues with the community policy elsewher.  It only makes it harder for people in here to get support
<dajhorn> dyier: You probably need the sl-modem package for an AC97 winmodem.
<guntbert> !ot | thegodsquirrel
<ubottu> thegodsquirrel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Scunizi> !modem | dyier
<ubottu> dyier: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<ircnickiuse> via GUI, I get no protocol specified
<ircnickiuse> via -u, I get nothing
<ircnickiuse> no, I get same error
<hatter243> progre55, your audio wires aren't grounded. Look into a wirechoke
<kevin_> snuxoll: i understand all the comuninty policys so if you would stop harrasing me then that would be great
<Noble1> fccf: Did you find anything while I was away? *angeleyes*
<nickoe> ZykoticK9, I just installed acroread from the deb at http://get.adobe.com/dk/reader/otherversions/
<guntbert> kevin_: please stop that discussion *here*
<blizzkid> kevin_: snuxoll is clearly not harrasing you. Please behave, or leave right now!
<kevin_> snuxoll: did i not say i was going to read the code?
<progre55> hatter243, what is a wirechoke? :)
<dajhorn> fcn: You can export a video into still frames like this:  mplayer -vo jpeg  <stuff>
<ZykoticK9> nickoe, NICE that's an even easier solution :)
<kevin_> tata fo now xDD
<liamo1> I have libgfortran.so.3 symlink in usr/lib. If i drop libgfortran.so.1 and its target into this directory will the programs that use each of the libraries find them correctly?
<nickoe> But ZykoticK9 thank you!
<hatter243> progre55, I don't know if grounded is the right word... Uh... they're getting signal interferance from the magnetic fields that are around every power cable. Either move the wire further away from sources of power or buy a choke.... Let me see if I can find a link
 * blizzkid offers snuxoll a beer
<jillian> how do i get my webcam to work on ubuntu 9.04. Won't recognize my webcam or camera
<fccf> Noble1: no I haven't - and am a little busy with actual work at the moment ... my boss just showed up
<lucas_> what is the difference between ubuntu 9.04 and 9.10
<snuxoll> blizzkid: how about some vodka and cranberry juice instead?  I don't really do beer
<fcn> dajhorn, thank you
<Noble1> fccf: Ok np. Take care. I'll do some research myself.
<blizzkid> fine too snuxoll ;)
<ZykoticK9> lucas_, 9.10 is basically BETA
<snuxoll> 9.10 isn't even alpha
<progre55> hatter243, oh, now I get it :) but the wires are separate from each other. I mean, the audio and the power. mb it's smth internet within the laptop?
<lucas_> it is alpha
<lucas_> :D
<fccf> lucas_: 9.10 has not been publically released 9 means 2009 ... 10 means october
<blizzkid> snuxoll: 9.10 is alpha 2 to be correct ;)
<snuxoll> blizzkid: already?
<blizzkid> yeah
<snuxoll> trucking along then, aren't we?
<BradP> q:  running 9.04 off try me CD; where are files being stored?
<blizzkid> snuxoll: "we"'ll have to in order to have a final in October :)
<snuxoll> blizzkid: I suppose :)
<fccf> BradP:  A. in your ram
<hatter243> progre55, do you know if the grounding plug on your laptop is working? It would be the round third plug
<jillian> anyone know how to get ubuntu to recognize my webcam and camera
<hatter243> progre55, if it is not functioning, one of these would help: http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2104010
<BradP> fccf: downloaded applications are being kept in RAM?
<fccf> BradP: i you are running from the live cd ... then yes...
<recursion> zzz: are you still here?
<ZykoticK9> jillian, do you have cheese installed?  does it recognize your camera?  what apps have you tried it with?
<zzz> recursion: Yes.
<blizzkid> BradP: the entire livecd environment is kept in ram
<jillian> yes..cheese is installed but does not recognize
<jillian> just cheese
<BradP> fccf: I'm looking for a way to save what I have going on for next time; I have cleanup to do before a full install, but everything is running sweet
<jillian> skype not recognizing it either
<Slart> guntbert: hmmm it seems that running "apt-cache pkgnames -o Apt::Cache::Allnames=false" instead of just "apt-cache pkgnames" might do the trick.. truecrypt isn't included any more at least
<recursion> zzz:I did what you suggested, and that worked. the exec. I also commented out tdw&. So sweet.
<progre55> hatter243, oh, now I see what the problem is. I have recently changed my laptop plug, and it actually doesnt have a grounding plug :) thanks a lot man, I'll try to find one with a grounding then :)
<fccf> BradP: guess what ... when you reboot... everything and I mean everything is gone
<zzz> recursion: Glad to help. :)
<hatter243> progre55, Good luck!
 * BradP is not surprised, just hoping for a hack
<recursion> Now to work on my next error:
<recursion> Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":1.0".
<ZykoticK9> jillian, what model is it?
<blizzkid> BradP: you just want to save a list of installed packages? or all your work too?
<recursion> Anyone know anything about the Xlib thing?
<BradP> blizzkid: whatever I can.  I would be happy to have it all.
<guntbert> Slart: pheew, how did you find *that*? (but I'm afraid we are drifting off topic...)
<blizzkid> BradP: there's a workaround...
<fccf> BradP: you could use aptoncd to store the applications you have installed ... then reinstall them later
 * BradP smiles
<jillian> sony cybershot camera and
<dyier> dajhorn is that something I can get through synaptic?
<jillian> iconcepts webcam
<jillian> webcam and mic in one
<ZykoticK9> jillian, the camera is different!  i was thinking webcam.  which do you want to address?
<dajhorn> !medibuntu | dyier
<ubottu> dyier: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<larsig> Hello, i have a sound issue with my HDA Intel (Conexant chipset) sound card. I only get sound when the headset is in
<fccf> jillian: are you using the cybershot over firewire?
<jillian> well..i have a feeling if i fix one the other will work
<Slart> guntbert: I had a google-fu zen moment.. found an old post on a debian forum.. I think it cuts down on what packages it prints out.. such as dependencies and such
<BradP> what does aptoncd do?
<jillian> firewire?
<blizzkid> BradP: you could also "dpkg --get-selections > installed-software" and save that file on a usb disk
<fccf> !firewire
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firewire
<Slart> guntbert: I'm going to try modifying my bash_completion.. see if I can find something that doesn't work
<ZykoticK9> jillian, are they both USB?
<blizzkid> BradP: that'll give you the opportunity to reinstall exactly the same packages again
<jillian> yes
 * guntbert bows before Slart 
<BradP> blizzkid: does the config stuff stay as well?  It's minor, ATC, but timezone? network connections? wireless config?
<aureus> sa va
<blizzkid> BradP: nopes, only the list of installed packages
<BradP> alas...
<blizzkid> BradP: you can ofcourse copy the contents of ~/ to a usb stick as well
<recursion> I'm getting this error: Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":1.0". When using VNC on Jaunty... Any ideas?
<jillian> ZykoticK9 - both work fine on xp
<ZykoticK9> jillian, in the link try the dmesg | tail in a terminal just after plugging the sony into the system
<ZykoticK9> jillian, sorry http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=652849
<blizzkid> BradP: that'll give you a backup of user-dependant settings like wireless keys/desktop wallpaper/...
<jillian> ok...be back soon
<BradP> blizzkid: this is what I was hoping for.  xlnt
<blizzkid> BradP: to use the "installed-software" you create with dpkg --get-selections to reinstall the packages, use "dpkg --set-selections < installed-software && dselect"
<Flare183> What is the user and group should I use for running apache2?
<blizzkid> Flare183: www-data
<Flare183> blizzkid: Thanks
<blizzkid> yw Flare183
<traemccombs> hmmm  anyone having problems with Firefox after upgrading?
<BradP> ok, if you would be so kind, break this down for me.  I'm in command line?
<blizzkid> BradP: yes
<recursion> traemccombs: What kind of problems?
 * BradP is such a freakin newbie....
<blizzkid> BradP: we all were once ;)
<traemccombs> recursion: ASSERT; 888 search: _installLocation: engine has no file!  etc..
<fccf> blizzkid: no, I was born a geek
<blizzkid> fccf: even then there was a time you used Ubuntu/whatever-OS for the first time ;)
<recursion> traemccombs: um... Don't know about that one. Tried reinstalling it?
<traemccombs> recursion: k
<BradP> dpkg --get-selections > installed-software, ok
<fccf> blizzkid: Yet, I cannot remember a day before the commandline... kinda always been there
<blizzkid> BradP: ok, now "cp installed-software /path/to/usb-stick"
<ZykoticK9> BradP, the file called "installed-software" can now be saved an moved to a new computer.
<ufd> i used to use bsd unix in 1990 but since then forgot many of the stuff like chmod
<ufd> so i ask around here
<ufd> :)
<blizzkid> fccf: I know that feeling :) My first experience was programming in basic on the C64 :)
<LuK> Люди....
<fccf> ufd: you might try taking a look at ubuntupocketguide.org - good stuff
<LuK> Тут руским куда?
<fccf> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ufd> ah the c64 after the vic 20
<LuK> я первый раз сдесь, куда тыкать?
<fccf> !bu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bu
<fccf> !bg
<ubottu> опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<ZykoticK9> BradP, you might also what to look into copying the files from /var/apt/cache/archive when you're migrating systems - saves on a lot of downloading.
<recursion> I'm getting this error: Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":1.0". When using VNC on Jaunty... Any ideas?
<blizzkid> ufd: the vic20 was just before my time, but I know my father had one :)
<BradP> hmm...usb object is "new volume"?
<BradP> it's a brick drive
<blizzkid> BradP: that's perfectly possible
<cambazz> hello. I just successfully and remotely upgraded my server from 8.10 to 9.04. everything run smooth, but it seems the new config is not honoring the eth0:1 statement in /etc/networks/interfaces
<ufd> sort of zx80 era
<blizzkid> BradP: so it'll probably be /media/new\ volume
<LuK> May be I will speack in English... without stupid registration)
<ufd> the first time i tried linux it wouldnt work on a 2x cdrom, it could only work on a single speen
<blizzkid> lol ufd
<fccf> LuK: what language do you speak .. we will point you to the right channel
<LuK> But may be i am stupid?)
<mIRCMan> i just installed ubuntu 9, and i can't get it to boot, it appears to have sent grub to the wrong place. do i haveto completely re-install again? can i just re-install grub?
<LuK> I can't to speack there...
<LuK> It tall me abou registration)))
<ufd> :)
<blizzkid> mIRCMan: you can reinstall grub, but it's not really that easy
<ufd> yeah then i found os/2 2.11
<mIRCMan> i didnt see a place to change where grub gets installed tho on the install cd
<fccf> LuK: hold on ... I will see if I can clear that up for you
<ufd> which was kinda cool reliable but complex
<blizzkid> mIRCMan: you installed using the live cd or the alternate?
<Gabrielar> hi guys. im trying to reinstall ubuntu 9.04 and im always getting errno 5
<Noble> Problems with wireless. lshw @ http://pastebin.com/m2452e0bf
<mIRCMan> I've got two 250's raided with the motherboards built in raid controller, and grub got installedo on one of those two drives before the main ide channel drives
<ufd> yeah 9.04 wont see wifi
<ufd> its ok on a laptop with ethernet cable
<mIRCMan> blizzkid, i did the alternate, i got an iso of ubuntu
<LuK> Emm... Yes, I am noob). I have a little problem with firefox... A would to upgrade it by my hands and it's was bad idea...
<blizzkid> mIRCMan: grub doesn't like some raid setups...
<LuK> So i haven't firefox yet...
<LuK> I downloaded 3.5 version from mozilla
<blizzkid> mIRCMan: You can either install GRUB2 or install grub on a non-raided drive
<Gabrielar> im really kinda lost with this one
<LuK> and replace files in main firefox folder...
<mIRCMan> it didnt detect my raid, but installed on a single drive of my raid set, which i hope it didnt do any damage
<BradP> ZykoticK9: /var/cache/apt/archive
<mIRCMan> well im guessing because neither of my two ide drives on ide0, my master nor slave was bootable
<BradP> now I see what you're talkinga bout
<bash> anyone on here good with math??
<Blz> bash:  it depends on the math involved...
<bash> linear systems
<Blz> lolno
<blizzkid> mIRCMan: I'd have to see the installation tbh
<fccf> bash: yes... perhaps I have the right toys
<Halitech> Gabrielar, is it a grub error 5 or another error 5?
<BradP> thanks all. cya
<mtnd3w> Hi all. What is a safe way to remove evolution and it's related packages?
<Noble> Problems with wireless. lshw @ http://pastebin.com/m2452e0bf
<mezquitale> anyone knows how to configure old nVidia drivers manually?
<blizzkid> mtnd3w: sudo apt-get remove --purge evolution
<LuK> Thank you.... if you answer me) Goodbuy...) Have a nice night/day)
<Gabrielar> Halitech: its on the installation graphical interface, when starts copying files. i reformatted the parititios, burned a new image, nothing
<cambazz> hello. I can not get a second ip number for my ethernet card. this used to work for 8.10, and now in 9.04 it will not
<mtnd3w> blizzkid: would that remove gnome-panel, applets, ubuntu-desktop also?
<blizzkid> Gabrielar: you checked the cd's integrity?
<Gabrielar> blizzkid: yes
<blizzkid> mtnd3w: I wouldn't think so, lemme check
<Blz> mtnd3w:  there are associated packages that can be removed as well... evolution-exchange, evolution-plugins, evolution-webcal
<Halitech> Gabrielar, there is some info here about error 5 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=809515
<Blz> there may be more, but I remember those...
<mIRCMan> i've got 1 ide controller on my motherboard, which contains my master n slave hdds i use for booting, i have a sata raid controller also with two raided 250's for a 500gb drive.. how it initialized, everything was sda, sdb sdc sdd, and it was totally backwards to what bios reads lol, i would assume ide hdd's would be 1st, but my 250' raids were 1st, so the installation went to /sdd
<jillian> ZykoticK9 - forum wasn't any help..Can we deal with the webcam first
<mIRCMan> which used to be xp
<Gabrielar> i believe is something with the HD, coz my previous CD which i sucessfuly used the first time got this error, now the new image, but i even deleted partitions and made new ones
<mIRCMan> and so somehow hd(0,0) or whatever grub installs to happens to be a raid controller drive
<ipburbank> hey, I just downloaded ubuntu ultimate and I changed the defualt cursor but there are some still I want to change. how do I change the waiting cursor, and the click and drag cursor?
<blizzkid> mIRCMan: pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l
<Shadow_X> ok so im having a weird problem.....every time I try connecting to a wireless network with WPA, I give it the correct key, it fails to connect, then asks for the key again, with a totally wrong key shown?
<Blz> !ultimate
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<frostburn> Gabrielar, i find iso's to be unreliable, have a spare usbkey?
<Blz> !ultimate|ipburbank
<ubottu> ipburbank: please see above
<blizzkid> mIRCMan: also pastebin the output of "cat /boot/grub/device.map"
<Gabrielar> yup
<bash> can anyone solve this question?
<bash>  "Murray invest his summer earnings of $2440. He incests par of the money at 8% a year, and the rest at 7.5%. After one year, these investments earn $193 in simple interest. How much did he invest at each rate?"
<Blz> bash:  wrong channel?
<bash> lol
<blizzkid> bash: using #ubuntu to solve your homework?
<bash> yes
<blizzkid> don't
<bash> it has a lot of ppl :(
<Blz> bash:  I've had better luck doing that on /b/
<bash> LOL
<Gabrielar> frostburn:  should i try a usb install instead of cd_
<mezquitale> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bash> so your saying ubuntu ppl are fucktards?
<luk> People, it's i am again, i am really sorry, i'll found instruction by russian irc, but could you tell me where russian irc is?
<frostburn> Gabrielar, i try to do all my installs from usb.  What's the exact verbatim error you're seeing?
<blizzkid> !language bash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language bash
<mtnd3w> blizzkid & Blz Thank you.
<Blz> mtnd3w:  np
<blizzkid> bash: mind your language
<luk> Где русский канал?
<Blz> !ru|luk
<ubottu> luk: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bash> sorry, So your saying they are retards?
<jillian> can anyone tell me how to get my webcam to work on ubuntu 9.04
<blizzkid> bash: mind your language pleas
<Halitech> bash, no but you won't learn your math lessons if someone gives you the answer
<blizzkid> e
<luk> Thamk you!
<thegodsquirrel> using karmic and Vmware will not finish config?
<blizzkid> thegodsquirrel: for karmic use #ubuntu+1
<blizzkid> good evening jono_
<Gabrielar> frostburn: errno 5, I/O error, check media, check HD, get your system into a cooler place, etc. not so verbatim, heh
<jono_> hey blizzkid
<jono_> hows things?
<blizzkid> quite good actually, how's the art of communtity going?
<blizzkid> *community*
<jono> blizzkid, good, all done now :)
<frostburn> Gabrielar, another thing to check is the ide/sata cables, make sure they aren't running parallel to power cords or aren't twisted that much
<Blz> Does anybody know if the VNC service has to be explicitly started before you can connect to it?  I'm trying to connect to a mythtv box to grab some logs with the graphical log grabber...
<jillian> been trying to get my webcam working on ubuntu for months now!
<blizzkid> good to hear jono :) When will it be released?
<jillian> nobody knows how?
<dajhorn> thegodsquirrel: Whenever you're trying to VMware with an Ubuntu beta, try Petr Vandrovec's any-any patch:  http://knihovny.cvut.cz/ftp/pub/vmware/
<jono> blizzkid, August :)
<jono> jillian, did you post to the forums?
<tyranos> can someone help me create a devilspie rule for terminator ?
<blizzkid> cool, make sure to send me a signed copy ;-)
<Gabrielar> frostburn: dang! now i get an error when trying usb-creator
<blizzkid> jono: ^
<jillian> on this..yes
<jillian> which forums?
<jono> blizzkid, will do :)
<frostburn> Gabrielar, check memory too, see if any errors pop up running memtest, hardware errors are some of the hardest to diagnose
<glitsj16> tyranos: maybe, i use gdevilspie, a gui for rule-creation
<blizzkid> hehe, jono, I'll remind you about that promise on facebook ;-)
<fccf> bash: did you get your answer?
<glitsj16> tyranos: http://code.google.com/p/gdevilspie/
<Gabrielar> frostburn: aww, been working like a charm for years, and besides, been working great until the reinstalation atempt! i seriously doubt its a memory related issue, but ill check anyway. but first, i wanna do a usb install
<tyranos> glitsj16, me too
<jono> blizzkid, hehe
<tyranos> glitsj16, thx but somehow it works but only when i start devilspie after terminator
<piv> how do i go about installing iceweasel in jaunty
<piv> ?
<jon5000> hello.  scroll function on my dell (alps) touchpad stopped working.  I am using intrepid and all the tick marks in gsynaptics are fine.  also, xorg.conf for that entry shows no difference from a prior backup version from when i knew that the scroll worked fine.  Anyone have ideas?
<tyranos> glitsj16, and i dont know how to identify the terminator window
<tty17> piv: aptitude install iceweasel?
<ubuntu> load bookdcc09.py
<jillian> webcam??
<piv> tty17, i am getting that there is no install candidate,
<jillian> anyone?
<glitsj16> tyranos: did you add devilspie to start after login in your session? i take it grabbing the terminator window isn't working?
<piv> tty17, that was with apt-get, aptitude different?
<tty17> piv: oh hmm
<tty17> no no difference
<piv> grr, fresh install here
<frostburn> jillian, is it recognized as a usb device?  lsusb
<soulwarp> aptitude is a gui version of apt
<jillian> do i put lsusb in terminal to check?
<Gabrielar> frostburn: damn, im gettint a readonly error on my keydrive, how do i set it to rw on a Live session, do you know
<frostburn> jillian, yes
<tyranos> glitsj16, when i try it with gnome-terminal it works but doesnt when i use terminator, i dnt know y , but if i start another sesson of devilspie it works so i m still investigating it
<jillian> I see a Pixart imaging..is that it?
<frostburn> Gabrielar, it's probably a file permission issue, if you need to reformat it, there should be tools available to do that under system > admin > usb startdisk
<bgy> hi
<frostburn> jillian, sounds like it, can you paste the full line?
<jillian> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 093a:2620 Pixart Imaging, Inc.
<xavier1089> Hello, i'm new to ubuntu and linux. i'm having trouble viewing videos online, i think a java update might solve the problem. but i don't know how to install .bin files on my laptop. could anyone offer some assistance or some suggestions. Please and Thanks.
<unop> soulwarp, aptitude isn't a gui tho
<cambazz> hello. my second ip address will not start at boottime but if I say /etc/init.d/networking restart, it will work
<cambazz> I am going nuts
<glitsj16> tyranos: okay, you could try the xprop commands as fall-back until you have that fixed... http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/WindowMatching has some detailed commands to get to the info you need to make a devlspie rule
<jillian> frostburn...you got that?
<dajhorn> !restricted | xavier1089
<ubottu> xavier1089: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<frostburn> jillian, yep, it looks like there's an issue with the kernel for that webcam https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2009-April/005484.html  looking to see if there's a workaround
<dajhorn> xavier1089: You probably want the restricted-extras package.
<jillian> ok
<tyranos> glitsj16, now it works , window_role identifys the window fine so now i just have to find a way to only have one terminator in the background and not all . any ideas  and thx for the help
<dajhorn> xavier1089: To get the Sun Java packages and the closed flash player.
<glitsj16> tyranos: you're welcome, i'm afraid i've never used terminator to help on that one
<Arquis_Br> hi guys. I know this is a longshot, but my Jaunty Notifier (notify-osd) changed its skin. Anyone got a clue how to get it to the 9.04 default?
<blizzkid> tyranos: iirc the trick is to set a title to terminator and use that one
<blizzkid> tyranos: but a google search for "terminator background compiz" should help you
<tyranos> thx blizzkid
<blizzkid> np
<ruler> can i install nero on ubuntu
<frostburn> jillian, i found people compiling their own kernel modules, if you want to get your hands dirty check out this article http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2009/03/01/howto-gear-head-web-cam-093a2620-in-linux/
<cambazz> hello. I am on a remote server, so how can I log the console output to have a loot at it later
<jillian> ok...i'm not very techy! Do you think I can handle this on my own?
<blizzkid> ruler: not without wine, and not even sure that will work (although I do believe there is/was a linux version of nero)
<blizzkid> cambazz: you could do eg ls > fil
<blizzkid> cambazz: I mean > file
<Zxcvb> blizzkid: I did get alcohol 120 to work in wine, though you have to use it's safe mode (aspi mode)
<blizzkid> that'll put the output in "file"
<yvonne> hey all.
<frostburn> jillian, perhaps.  You won't know until you try, make a backup of your important files and learn about compiling and kernel modules, have to start somewhere
<blizzkid> Zxcvb: why would you want alcohol in ubuntu?
<jillian> a pop up came up as well requesting a username and password
<ruler> blizzkid: i cant understand what are you telling i am new to ubuntu
<yvonne> i want to know how to get into the root console?
<Zxcvb> blizzkid: it can make disc images that include subchannel data, among other things
<blizzkid> ruler?
<polpak> Anyone know if there's any configuration changes needed to connect to a remote server (not linux) from an ubuntu workstation using XDMCP ?
<mezquitale> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<polpak> I'm just getting a black screen when I connect
<blizzkid> Zxcvb: dd can make disk images :)
<Zxcvb> blizzkid: true, but it won't read cdrom subchannel data
<polpak> Or, barring that, just an explaination of the protocol/connection proceedure would be good
<jillian> nevermind...i just closed it out
<jillian> i'll check it out
<yvonne> how do i go about getting into the root console?
<frostburn> yvonne, sudo su - , or sudo -i, know that running as root is dangerous =]
<Arquis_Br> Ruler, what do you need Nero for exactly? You could use Brasero.
<th0r> polpak: you have to enable xdmcp in the server. Xdmcp isn't the best choice for remote access...you might want to look at X-forwarding over ssh
<indy21_> hi
<skyl> is there a way to have a router give some machines a static IP and some machines dhcp?
<yvonne> oh really frost? thnks for the warning...
<indy21_> i hav some problem apt-get update
<dajhorn> polpak: If you really want to do that, then read the man page for gdm.conf,  enable the XDMCP chooser, and set AllowAdd=true
<fccf> skyl: set the machines that you want static manually - the rest will dhcp
<gnutun> hey all; im having some trouble making a .deb file that includes python bindings after the upgrade to python 2.6; does anyone know the difference between site-packages and dist-packages?
<indy21_> i have the same error at the end
<znh_> skyl, simple ordinary routers usually don't have the so called reserved ips option
<polpak> dajhorn, th0r: It's connecting to a OpenVMS system, and I don't administrate it, so I can't switch to X-forwarding over ssh =(
<polpak> dajhorn: What does AllowAdd=true do?
<nascentmind> hi. when ubuntu shutsdown it shows deconfiguring network interfaces [Fail]. how can i fix it?
<dajhorn> polpak: It lets your users enter a host name for the remote XDMCP host.
<imatech1> skyl: just assign an ip within the same subnet as the static ip
<dajhorn> polpak: Or you can create an ini [section] for pre-defined hosts.
<polpak> dajhorn: oh. Well XDMCP chooser is coming up fine, and the host is listed there already.. But when attempting to connect it does not give me the hosts login prompt. Just shows me a blank x server with a cursor and sits there.
<nascentmind> anybody?
<imatech1> skyl: what kind of router?
<sjokkis> hay. i have ubuntu installed and i tried reinstalling it from a CD earlier. my system is encrypted, and i have an LVM volume no top of the encrypted harddrive. the LVM volume is divided into home and root partitions. how would i reinstall ubuntu without touching the home partition? i wasn't able to do this using the graphical installer
<dajhorn> polpak: What is the remote host running?  Many systems will require appropriate hosts.allow or hosts.deny entries.
<ufd> has anyone used skype with 9.04
<polpak> dajhorn: OpenVMS. And it's not a security setting afaict, because these workstations worked fine using a very old version of fedora to connect
<th0r> ufd: I have it running, but it doesn't recognize the front mic jack
<ufd> i get a error message during install........./tmp/skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386-1.deb could not be opened, because the associated helper application does not exist. Change the association in your preferences.
<th0r> ufd: it does work with the built in mic though
<ufd> oh i see
<skyl> if I switch this machine from dhcp to 192.168.2.2 and restart networking I get no connection but if I turn dhcp off in the router and set the static ip in /etc/network/interfaces then it works but the dhcp to other computers is shifty imatech1  http://www.belkin.com/support/kb/kb.asp?a=2824
<dajhorn> polpak: Check the X11 versions.  You may need to do things like disable extensions on the Linux side to connect to an old system.
<ufd> thor:thanks but what commands do u need to invoke for skype
<polpak> dajhorn: unless something needs to be configured on the workstation to allow the xdm on the OpenVMS machine to talk to the ubuntu machine.
<skyl> at least that is my preliminary diagnosis .. I had the cheaper version of this router die after a few years and got a bigger better one donated
<dajhorn> polpak: You should also confirm that a direct DISPLAY= X11 session works properly.
<th0r> ufd: 'skype'
<micky_> herro
<dimedo> hi, i would like to modify the Remote Desktop Viewer Applet from the gnome toolbar. where is the executable, where can i see the sourcecode, what language is it written in?
<ufd> thor: 'skype' in terminal window ?
<th0r> ufd: the synaptic install should have put an item in the menu
<dajhorn> polpak: For example,  run `xhost +`,  telnet into the OpenVMS server,  set DISPLAY=mylinuxcomputer:0.0, and run xterm or some other simple program.
<micky_> Hello, I am new to ubuntu, vista recently failed and I had enough. I have heard of using xfire through pidgin, and was wondering if anybody had any help on this subject.
<th0r> ufd: but typing that in a terminal should work
<polpak> dajhorn: ok, yeah
<dajhorn> polpak: If a direct X11 connection doesn't work, then XDMCP won't work.
<polpak> dajhorn: yep
<ufd> thor:typing skype in window term doesnt seem to work, sorry my cli is a bit mangled
<yvonne> is there anyway to use one laptop that has internet, to connect another one to the internet?
<mdm> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<yvonne> thnk u
<th0r> ufd: did you install the package via synaptic?
<Wicked> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ipsemet> hey all i'm using vmware server 2.0 on Ubuntu Server 8.04.2 and need to add users how would I go about doing so
<ufd> thor: nope :( i dont know how to
<th0r> ufd: did you install the .deb package from the skype download page?
<ufd> i tried but i got this message "/tmp/skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386-1.deb could not be opened, because the associated helper application does not exist. Change the association in your preferences.
<mezquitale> anyone knows how to configure nvidia-glx driver???  My 8.10 box only allows me to configure nvidia-glx-new using the "hardware Drivers" utility
<dingleberry> my 82865G graphics are really slow and choppy in ubuntu , but it is fine in windows
<dajhorn> ipsemet: VMware Server should be using PAM.  Just create a local user.
<Wicked> hello all. im having issue while burning dvds. i should be able to burn at around 10x for dvds but its only burning at 0.5x.....same drive and same blank media burn at full speed in widows.
<th0r> ufd: are you running ubuntu? If so, which one? (8.04, 8.10, etc?)
<ipsemet> dajhorn: how do i get that user that i added to show up in "manage roles" in the interface
<dajhorn> ipsemet: Scratch that...  I was thinking about VMware Server 1.0...  VMware Server 2.0 is an abomination.
<ufd> thor:9.04
<th0r> ufd: what does it say when you type 'which dpkg' in a terminal?
<Wicked> !burning
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<ipsemet> dajhorn: yeah i knew how to do it in 1.0 but i can't figure it out in 2.0 and i really need this to work b/c i'm too far to turn back
<ufd> thor: it says on the site its only got a release up to for 8.04 on the skype site
<dajhorn> dajhorn: Sorry, we stopped using VMware Server, so I can't answer the question.
<th0r> ufd: that should be ok....use the 8.04 package
<mezquitale> anyone knows how to manually configure xorg.conf to use "nvidia-glx" driver???
<th0r> ufd: but if I remember right you can get it via synaptic if you enable all the repos
<th0r> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<ufd> thor:/usr/bin/dpkg
<bgy> How could i do the acquisition of my mini-dv on Ubuntu ?
<th0r> ufd: check the links ubottu just sent
<fccf> bgy: you will need to use dvgrab
<ufd> thor: thanks, i tried it but it says problem with vsound
<ufd> :(
<dingleberry> my 82865G graphics are really slow and choppy in ubuntu , but it is fine in windows
<Slart> !intel | dingleberry
<ubottu> dingleberry: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<dingleberry> Slart, i tried that , and it made it unusble when i restarted x
<Slart> dingleberry: then I think you need to explain what you did and what errors you got etc when you tried
<Slart> dingleberry: otherwise people are just going to continue throwing that !intel factoid at you
<imatech1> skyl: are you pointing dns to the router?  the ip of the default gateway should match your dns address
<dingleberry> Slart i did what it said on the forum , and when i restarted x it was so slow it was unusable
<mezquitale> I keep getting a message "input not supported" when I run a 3D game, anyone have a clue on why it's doing that?
<Arquis_Br> You can get Skype and a lot more easily using UBUNTU TWEAK
<Arquis_Br> I think it's on getdeb.net
<Slart> dingleberry: I don't have an intel card so I have no idea what it says on the forum
<dingleberry> o i figured you did the !intel because you have read it
<vera> hi. Just upgraded from 8.04 to 9.04. half of my application are nowhere in the windowmaker menu (kmail, konqueror). What's going on here?
<Slart> dingleberry: nope.. I just saw you had an intel chip.. there are lots of people having problems with them
<dingleberry> that sooks
<Thib_> I wiped my 8.04 system and installed a 9.04 system afresh. Now it appears that when I let go of alt-tab to bring a window/dialog to the front, or when a new window/dialog pops up, the mouse cursor automatically moves to the center of that window/dialog. Is that a new default? How can I turn it off? Hint: Nvidia binary driver with full desktop effects.
<skyl> http://dpaste.com/55754/ imatech1 just changing from the top to what is commented on the bottom; yes, everything is making it to the router fine
<imatech1> you there skyl?
<Slart> Thib_: I think that's a feature of compiz.. have you checked in ccsm?
<natschil> Thib_: strange, doesn't happen for me...
<skyl> yes imatech1
<imatech1> he default gateway address for belkin is 192.168.2.1 set that up for the dns ip
<Thib_> Slart: forgive me, I don't know what ccsm means.
<ipsemet> ﻿mezquitale: change the line beginning with "driver" for nvidia
<natschil> Thib_: what windows switcher are you using? (you need to probably install compizconfig-settings-manager)
<natschil> ()
<natschil> Thib_: aka ccsm
<Slart> Thib_: ah.. no worries.. it's the compiz config settings manager.. a configuration front for compiz
<Slart> !ccsm | Thib_
<ubottu> Thib_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<ipsemet> (sry guys was way back in the log)
<imatech1> on you desktop
<Arquis_Br> Is there some kind of protocol to use this channel? I'm a noob
<imatech1> your desktop
<cambazz> hello. I need to execute a command right after networking is up, but before apache starts? (because of a bug)
<cambazz> how can I do this
<marcel_> qrwa mozecie po polsu pisac ha
<Slart> Thib_: install that and you will be able to change lots of little settings for how compiz works.. everything from the cube to writing with fire
<Slart> !pl | marcel_
<ubottu> marcel_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<mrwes> cambazz, put the command in /etc/rc.local
<imatech1> i like compiz...
<marcel_> tak pl marcel
<Thib_> natschil: I don't know -- so, I guess, whatever the default windows switcher is. It is one that overlays a 2D mosaic of windows.
<marcel_> japierdole
<Thib_> Slart: okay, let me see if I find settings related to that.
<marcel_> po polsku prosze
<natschil> Arquis_Br: well, if you look at the channel title... :) " Channel Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines "
<Slart> Thib_: mm.. I'm looking too
<marcel_> qrwa rozumiecie co to znczy po polsku hah
<Scorpion_Script> grabs a hammer and smashed it into __iron his head
<Arquis_Br> thanks
<marcel_> qrwa co za łby
<Slart> !english | marcel_
<ubottu> marcel_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Slart> marcel_: type /join #ubuntu-pl
<marcel_> a pierdole was ...
<Thib_> installing ccsm now.
<marcel_> huje muje dzikie węze ;p hah
<__iron> Scorpion_Script: wtf ?
<Bram_P> hello, what is a good program to create a good firewall with, without linux security knowledge?
<vkumar> Bram_P: tried firestarter?
<cambazz> mwres: for the rc.local, do I delete the exit 0 statement? i need to call "ifup eth0:1"
<natschil> Thib: open ccsm, and filter "switcher" then, under window management tell me what box is checked
<mezquitale> ipsemet using "nvidia" makes my distro use nvidia-glx-new, i want to use the older drivers "nvidia-glx"
<Bram_P> vkumar: well, I gave it a little look, but it doesn't really seem to give me much controll of what it does, only if the connection can be shared
<mezquitale> Bram_P, try windows :)
<natschil> !nvidia | mezquitale
<ubottu> mezquitale: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<natschil> mezquitale: Bram_P: no, that's for playing solitaire :)
<mezquitale> natschil, I already went there and tried everything, my distro will only let me install the new nvidia drivers
<natschil> Bram_P: have you looked at firestarter?
<natschil> mezquitale: what's your distro ?
 * vkumar is clueless
<Bram_P> natschil: yes, but it does only give me the decision to share it, not more than that
<Barridus> the "USB Startup Creator" is still bugged?
<mezquitale> natschil, I can install the old drivers using "Add/Remove" but how do you manually configure the drivers to be used?  The "hardware drivers" will only let you use the new nvidia drivers, it removes the older drivers and installs the newer drivers, Im using 8.04
<cambazz> vkumar: hey are you the vkumar from oracle!
<Arquis_Br> Barridus: i don't know, but there's also UNETBOOTIN. It's nice and simple
<natschil> Bram_P: sorry, I haven't really used firestarter a lot, so I'm not sure what you mean
<infomomo> Hey guys, does anyone of you know which of the two desktops is better suited for "2Ghz - 1GB RAM PC's" : Debian 5 or Ubuntu 9.04?
<natschil> mezquitale: are you using ubuntu, or some other distro?
<mezquitale> can install the old drivers using "Add/Remove" but how do you manually configure the drivers to be used?  The "hardware drivers" UTILITY will only let you use the new nvidia drivers, it removes the older drivers and installs the newer drivers, Im using 8.04
<hatter243> The volume up/down keys on my keyboard don't actually work. A gnome popup appears and has a volume slider that moves but it doesn't actually change the Master volume slider. Ideas?
<Bram_P> natschil: well, I mean that it is only really a standard firewall in which I can't really decide how anything happens, I want a bit more controll
<natschil> mezquitale: have you tried uninstalling the new drivers
<mezquitale> I am using ubuntustudio which is about the same, only difference is ubuntustudio uses rt kernel
<Amorstus> Hey, I tried to do an md5sum on an iso I just downloaded but the terminal is just sitting there and not doing anything
<Amorstus> Ideas?
<Guest27047> Hi everyone... No stranger to Ubuntu or Linux but I'm running into some trouble with the Ubuntu Supplied Third-Party Device Drivers when recompiling the kernel under 9.04  (2.6.28.11-generic) - Anyone here savvy with the Ubuntu modified portion of the kernal that can help?
<natschil> Bram_P: as far as I know you can do nearly anything with firestarter...maybe there
<Slart> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<natschil> Bram_P: 's another "advanced" tab or something
<Slart> Amorstus: check that link... try again.. you probably made a typo or something
<mezquitale> natschil, i uninstalled all nvidia drivers, fixed my xorg.conf and then reinstalled the older drivers however when I attempt to activate them using the "Hardware Drivers" utility--it wont allow me to use the older drivers, I can only use the newer drivers
<Bram_P> natschil: I'll check it a second time then :) Thanks, maybe something like a tutorial for it on internet will also help me
<natschil> mezquitale: I'd suggest not to use the Hardware Drivers utility, but to find another way to install them....
<Halitech> infomomo, depends on your personal preferences
<Arquis_Br> The new Jaunty notifier (notify-osd) changed its skin somehow. Anyone got a clue how to get it to the 9.04 default? Tried reinstalling. No good.
<natschil> Bram_P: when I used firestarter, I found it too complex, actually :) haven't used it for a while though
<mezquitale> natschil,  i think that's what I was trying to get to but thanks either way
<natschil> mezquitale: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<infomomo> Halitech: ubuntu 9.04 was lagging a bit on my box
<mezquitale> ubuntustudio 8.04
<Amorstus> Slart: Nvm, I have fixed it
<Slart> Amorstus: nice... so it works now?
<Halitech> infomomo, then go for Debian
<natschil> mezquitale: what do you need the old drivers for?
<Amorstus> Slart: It was just lagging really hard for some reason. Thanks anyway! :)
<Amorstus> Slart: Yes
<mezquitale> lsb_release -a  Descriptipn: Ubuntu 8.04.2  Release: 8.04  Codename: hardy
<Slart> Amorstus: it takes a while to calculate the md5 sum
<natschil> mezquitale: i suggest you google envy or envy-ng, I heard it was good for installing nvidia drivers, though I've never used it myself (I have an ATI card)
<Arquis_Br> Infomomo: you should try Ubuntu with XFCE. It's snappy.
<infomomo> Halitech: you are confirming tha debian is lighter on the cpu/RAM ?
<mezquitale> natschil, when I attempt to use urbanterror(3D game) I get a message acros the monitor saying "input not supported"
<infomomo> Arquis_Br: will i be able to watch my movies and all that good stuff >? :D
<Thib_> hmm
<natschil> mezquitale: and it worked with the old drivers?
<Arquis_Br> Infomomo: Yeah. Use Synaptic and install XFCE Desktop. On Login you choose it. If you don't like it you just revert to Gnome or KDE.
<Thib_> I used ccsm to search for "mouse" (useless: almost every featurette has several strings with the word "mouse", because they almost all have mouse buttons or gestures), "cursor", "pointer", "center" and "centered" but I didn't find anything conclusive yet
<Arquis_Br> The same Ubuntu, but lighter.
<mezquitale> natschil, it used to work because I was using 8.10 however that distro does not have the real time kernel and a lot of my appz didnt work so I erased my HD and installed a fresh copy of 8.04 and now it wont work, it used to be working though
<infomomo> Arquis_Br: will note it down
<cratel> when I type emails in thunderbird, it can't keep up with my typing. Not sure if this is a mozilla thunderbird problem or the underlying OS (ubuntu). Thoughts?
<Slart> Thib_: mm.. I haven't found anything either.. I'm beginning to doubt myself here.. perhaps my memory is faulty
<jon5001> hello.  scroll function on my dell (alps) touchpad stopped working.  I am using intrepid and all the tick marks in gsynaptics are fine.  also, xorg.conf for that entry shows no difference from a prior backup version from when i knew that the scroll worked fine.  Anyone have ideas?
<infomomo> Arquis_Br: are you using it right now >?
<natschil> mezquitale: I would expect 8.10 to use the newer drivers though....maybe the problem isn't related to your nvidia card, as it isn't really an "input" decice
<mezquitale> if I could only configure "nvidia-glx" in my distro instead of "nvidia-glx-new" that would make my day but it seems no one logged in knows how to do that
<Thib_> it stands to reason it would be one of those effects, still. I think I should disable desktop effects and see if this auto-center behavior goes away or not.
<Thib_> confirmed.
<york666> How do I enable autolock?
<Arquis_Br> Infomomo: I tried it. You can go to the XUBUNTU site to take a look, I guess. XUBUNTU is Ubuntu with XFCE.
<Thib_> if I disable desktop effects, the mouse cursor does not automatically glide to the center of the window I end up selecting with alt-tab.
<natschil> mezquitale: http://www.linuxforums.org/multimedia/installing_nvidia_3d_drivers.html , hope this helps
<Thib_> so, I need to dig deeper into these effects settings -- it must be somewhere in there
<jeeves> how do I change the amount of time between updates on the no-ip client?
<Arquis_Br> Infomomo: I am gnome person though
<infomomo> Arquis_Br: oh yeah :D ? it is i totaly forgot :D
<Barridus> Arquis_Br, yeah i know about (and use) unetbootin, just curious if the "official" tool is buggy or i did something wrong.  it can do some things unetbootin can't (such as a persistent area for docs and installed apps)
<infomomo> guess i will install xubuntu
<Zxcvb> has anyone managed to use both nvidia's 3d drivers as well as the 3d stuff from intel?
<Arquis_Br> Barridus: mine works fine. :)
<sirMajid> hi, I need to store all the data returned by a bash function in a file. how can I do that?
<york666> How do I enable autolock???
<Thib_> aha, it also appears that there is no auto-centering behavior with the intermediate level of desktop effects in the Appearance preferences.
<Halitech> infomomo, I can only confirm that on my system that Debian with XFCE runs alot faster then Xubuntu did
<Barridus> infomomo, or you could have both, it's easy to log into one or the other (and your docs and so forth will be usable in both)
<Thib_> so, it's something that's in the "full" set of desktop effects, I'm going to guess.
<natschil> sirMajid: bashfunction > filename overwrites the contents of the file, bashfunction >> filename appens the results of the function...replace bashfunction and filename.
<infomomo> Halitech: i will take both your advices: Debian with XFCE. Halitech: is installing XFCE on debian straight forward?
<Barridus> Arquis_Br, hmm, mine boots to some strange console/text login that i can't log in to.  also happened a while back when there was talk of a bug in casper (or whatever the library is called that creates bootable linux in ubuntu)
<york666> How do I enable autolock?
<Halitech> infomomo, I used the info here to do my install http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=26566
<rob2> what is the protocol for asking questions?
<natschil> !ask |rob2
<ubottu> rob2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sjokkis> hay. i have ubuntu installed and i tried reinstalling it from a CD earlier. my system is encrypted, and i have an LVM volume no top of the encrypted harddrive. the LVM volume is divided into home and root partitions. how would i reinstall ubuntu without touching the home partition? i wasn't able to do this using the graphical installer
<gum76> thinking about running Ubuntu 9.4 on a weak machine with only 64 mb of ram and a 6oo mhz processor, wondering if there's any way to take Ubuntu desktop 9.04 and make it boot to XFCE?
<rob2> after installing ubuntu (clean install) it fails to update giving hash sum errors - I have done this with ubuntu 8.10, 9.04 and a live cd of 9.10 - same result each time
<natschil> gum76: why not just take xubuntu?
<sirMajid> ﻿natschil: ﻿ok, I used >> untill now, but my problem is that it just stores the data returning right after running the command, and echos else of the data in the terminal
<Thib_> oh...
<Thib_> hmm.
<Barridus> gum76, ubuntu with xfce is known as xubuntu, and is officially supported (and available to download)
<gum76> cause i don't have it in my possetion
<gum76> okay, i'll try to burn a CD
<natschil> sirMajid: what sort of command do you mean?
<gum76> thanks for the help
<Thib_> it appears that now that I have mucked with the desktop effects -- shifted to no effects, then to intermediate, then to full again -- this auto-center behavior has gone away!
<regeya> gum76, xfce might work for you; you might also give various windowmanagers a look such as openbox
<jdu_> For anyone using New Wave or similarly colored theme, is there a way to work around openoffice's use of a black font for the menu items (File, Edit, etc.)?  All other gtk apps use a white font there.
<gum76> how hard would it be to take Xbuntu and make it run Fluxbox?
<Thib_> a bit frustrating while trying to unearth what was happening but ultimately that's what I wanted it to do :-)
<sirMajid> natschil: it's hping3
<imatech1> skyl...did that work?
<VincentVegan> hi there
<Barridus> you're welcome gum76.  http://www.xubuntu.org/
<sirMajid> ﻿natschil: it's a bash function like ping
<Thib_> anyway
<Thib_> I guess I'll need to understand how it works only if this recurs often.
<Slart> Thib_: hmm.. odd
<VincentVegan> does anybody know how i can resize the fonts when printing evolution-calendars?
<Thib_> thanks Slart, thanks natschil
<Mike-DC> gum: I've run fluxbox on xubuntu before. Not terribly difficult...  Also, since xubuntu is geared for older systems a lot of the applications will be lighter than what you'll find in ubuntu.
<Slart> Thib_: I can't find anything in ccsm that sounds like it would move the mouse pointer.. good that it's fixed anyways.
<Thib_> yeah
<jeeves> tell jeeves_moss no-ip
<Thib_> I can totally see that this would be desired behavior for some users.
<gum76> Mike-DC excellent that's music to my ears
<natschil> Thib_: glad it works for you now :)
<Thib_> I don't want that, it was very distracting to me.
<sirMajid> ﻿natschil: it echos a line just after running and echos 3 lines after some seconds,
<rob2> after installing ubuntu (clean install) it fails to update giving hash sum errors - I have done this with ubuntu 8.10, 9.04 and a live cd of 9.10 - same result each time. Does anyone have an idea as to how to resolve? (also tried netinst debian and it fails at configure packages)
<Thib_> I'll try to find out more specifically where it comes from if it happens again (it's my, maybe 15th boot and it's the first time this has happened, so clearly it's not a big problem)
<sirMajid> ﻿natschil: my problem is that >> just redirects the first line and echos the other lines in the terminal
<Polarina> Has anyone attempted to play Puzzle Pirates in Ubuntu 9.04? The widget sizes and fonts aren't right on my installation. Any ideas? I have already attempted to remove/install fonts to match a Debian installation, in which the game behaves properly.
<Thib_> have a good one everyone
<Arquis_Br> Barridus: No clue :( Any particular error message?
<_Brun0_> If i'm going to create a personal blog about ubuntu. Can I have a domain with the word "ubuntu" in it? Like BrunosUbuntuBlog.com?
<natschil> sirMajid: hmm, seems to work fine for me, though you might be doing something differently
<hanasaki> what package wil provide a ntp client damon that will keep my clock up to date?
<infomomo> halitech: thnaks
<Mike-DC> hanasaki: sudo apt-get install ntp
<sirMajid> natschill: you did it using hping
<sirMajid> ?
<sirMajid> ﻿natschil:?
<Mike-DC> hanasaki: Then edit /etc/ntp.conf and restart the daemon
<paolo88> hi, when i run a programm in the terminal, it give me "in Get MAC Adress (internal) : There was a configuration problem (or no cable !) on your platform: No such file or directory". The program run, but i read this, because?
<hanasaki> Mike-DC, i htought that was a server too?
<sjokkis> Mike-DC: i suppose you mean reload the config
<natschil> sirMajid: sudo hping3 www.google.com > test.txt seems to work
<skyl> imatech1 yes, it looks like I was just trying to assign a static IP that had already been assigned by dhcp aka I'm slow
<Mike-DC> hanasaki: It's both.... you can configure it to be a client, a server, or both.
 * basisbit has invited you to #reactos, type /q to accept.
<basisbit> :D
<loafers> Why is Deluge's popularity only 1 star? It used to be 5 star.  Did something bad happen to it?
<natschil> sirMajid: sorry, hping3 localhost
<Mike-DC> sjokkis: that oo....
<sirMajid> ﻿natschil: it printed ALL the lines in the test.txt?
<natschil> sirMajid: oh, I understand, the last lines aren't there, i get your problem now
<Arquis_Br> Loafers: Transmission happened, I guess.
<hanasaki> Mike-DC, thanks.. hmm dont see how to turn off the ntp server abilty and make it ony a client
<jdu_> ls
<loafers> Arquis_Br, oh ok
<sirMajid> natschil: tnx:D
<Mike-DC> hanasaki: all you really need is a server statement and a driftfile statement in your ntp.conf - to restrict others from configuring it use "restrict -4 default kod notrap nomodify nopeer noquery" as well
<natschil> sirMajid: wait a moment, I may have a solution...
<sirMajid> natschil: ok
<VincentVegan> hm ok seems like nobody has a similar problem with evolution or knows an answer :(
<bash> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXTeHN4Ds78
<bash> XD
<bash> its not my vid... so its not spaming...
<bash> i just found it funny.
<fccf> bash: that is totally offtopic if you want to play around go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<unoeasy> kl,l';'
<g1er> can someone recommend a good guide for installing the bcm4318 wifi card? Is there a way (should I) avoid ndiswrapper?
<Mike-DC> ok - second attempt at my question. anyone here have experience with the ubuntu specific add-ons in the stock 9.04 kernel?
<fccf> g1er: install b43-fwcutter
<g1er> fccf, ok thanks. will read up on it.
<Mike-DC> or is there a better channel for that?
<unoeasy> no shoutcast in streamripper
<unoeasy> 9.04
<fccf> Mike-DC: perhaps #ubuntu-kernel
<unoeasy> any suggestions
<Mike-DC> thanks fccf
<natschil> sirMajid: sorry, don't know how to do it...
<rob2> Attempting to update fresh install of ubuntu 9.04 - fails with has sum errors - anyone seen this?
<unoeasy> hi
<rob2> hash sum
<Arquis_Br> Barridus: my brother said he had the same boot problem. He changed the usb pen drive and it worked. Go figure. You can troubleshoot here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<sirMajid> natschil: tnx for ur try anyway:)
<fccf> unoeasy: streamripper will rip shoutcast streams... you just have to have the URL
<unoeasy> fccf thx
<unoeasy> but it had a list of shoutcast before
<unoeasy> & now it's missing
<fccf> unoeasy: you are talking about streamripper - which is not gui ... do you mean streamtuner?
<MyZeD> http://87.118.112.79/vote/
<unoeasy> fcff yes sorry it's about streamtuner
<fccf> unoeasy: my streamtuner isn't listing any for shoutcast either
<fccf> !guidelines > unoeasy
<ubottu> unoeasy, please see my private message
<Jb_FireFoXx> .
<myk3_> anyone out there wanna help me... ??? I am having sound issues (no headphone)
<fccf> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<york666> How do I enable autolock?]
<pedro_> can i run limewire on ubuntu
<fccf> !details | myk3_
<ubottu> myk3_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Drknezz_> myk3_: try running "alsamixer" on the commandline
<sebsebseb> pedro_: yes
<york666> How do I enable autolock??????????????????????
<loafers> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<rob2> after installing ubuntu (clean install) it fails to update giving hash sum errors - I have done this with ubuntu 8.10, 9.04 and a live cd of 9.10 - same result each time - What is going on?
<Arquis_Br> I'm running Jaunty and I can't get notify-osd to work properly. It's driving me nuts.
<Drknezz_> york666: look somewhere on system -> preferences -> screensaver
<myk3_> ok... I am running 9.04 x86 with chipset codec = SigmaTel STAC9205 Laptop speakers work great, but no audio via headphone jack
<pedro_> cool
<york666> tksss
<Drknezz_> myk3_: maybe they're muted, check it with "alsamixer"
<kaduk> Hi
<lucian> does omeone know witch is the source and authentication key for the latest xorg driver releases?
<Drknezz_> myk3_: command line tools
<kaduk> please show me link to ekiga 3.2.x for interpid :(
<myk3_> i am
<behappy> I cannot mount a partition : umount: /dev/sdb2: not mounted    |    umount: /backup/: not mounted   >>>>    mount: /dev/sdb2 already mounted or /backup/ busy
<myk3_> not muted
<myk3_> I am trying to follow this guide...
<myk3_> http://blog.wessendorf.org/software/headphones-with-ubuntu-904-and-gateway-t-6345u/
<jeeves> how do I change the amount of time between updates on the no-ip client?
<myk3_> but when i get to alsaconf it blows up since it is not in Ubuntu
<unoeasy> fccf may i priv to you?
<Arquis_Br> behappy: maybe you don't have the permissions? Had to fix mine once to mount. Look its properties / permissions.
<Drknezz_> kaduk: http://wiki.ekiga.org/index.php/Download_Ekiga#Run_Ekiga
<fccf> unoeasy: no .. you screwed that up .. I will help you in chan
<A4Tech> Hey all, tell me how to add a swap file?
<unoeasy> ok
<kaduk> Drknezz_, no mirror ther
<behappy> Arquis_Br, I am root and / had permission drwxr-xr-x
<unoeasy> fccfn it was accident
<Drknezz_> kaduk: ekiga isn't in the menu, but it is installed
<gum76> A4Tech, use Fdisk
<kaduk> Drknezz_, I use interpid and I want ekiga 3.2.x
<gum76> and then do a 'swapon'
<A4Tech> gum76: and...?
<grkblood13> how do you make multiple video files into one big file?
<gum76> opposed to swapoff
<Drknezz_> kaduk: use ony official versions from repos, OR compile ekiga yourself
<muesli> evening! i just noticed a weird problem. after going to s3 (standy / save to ram) my machine actually resumes fine. but my cpu fan is running at a constant 900rpm and the cpu heats up. before sleep the fan runs at around 2000rpm
<VCoolio> sirMajid: maybe this helps you? (I didn't follow your issue): read the first comment on this site: http://helpforlinux.blogspot.com/2009/05/save-output-of-command-entered-in.html
<muesli> anyone got a clue what could cause this problem?
<kaduk> Drknezz_, ubuntu is pain in the ass
<sirMajid> VCoolio: tnx
<Polarina> Has anyone attempted to play Puzzle Pirates in Ubuntu 9.04? The widget sizes and fonts aren't right on my installation. Any ideas? I have already attempted to remove/install fonts to match a Debian installation, in which the game behaves properly.
<kaduk> Drknezz_, official version is old
<Drknezz_> kaduk: no man
<kaduk> Drknezz_, I cant compile my self
<myk3_> I think i have found the answer
<Drknezz_> kaduk: ekiga is old, but it should be easy to compile
<myk3_> I need the newest version of Alsa.. and have to add a line to  sudo ./AlsaUpgrade-1.0.x-rev-1.17.sh -di
<gum76> ./sbin/swapon
<Drknezz> myk3_: maybe compiling alsa from source :S
<Drknezz> kaduk: look at pm's
<filosofixit> Please help me somebody : I have just installed ubuntu 9.04 on my laptop but get only a black screen after login, but the mousecursor appears... have tried to reinstall, but no difference
<filosofixit> it has a ati mobility 7500 chip
<jeeves> how do I change the amount of time between updates on the no-ip client?
<Arquis_Br> Behappy: what's the filesystem?
<gum76> I think there's a mkfs_swap command isn't there?
<behappy> Arquis_Br, ext3
<gum76> or is it just fdkisk > make partition, name it > /sbin/swapon
<Barridus> Arquis_Br, i'll look into that bootable usb link, thanks
<A4Tech> gum76 I have a limit of logical volumes on my hard drive
<A4Tech> 4
<gum76> oh A-Z
<gum76> A-D
<gum76> you have to carve out a swap partition somehow
<gum76> ext2 is type 83
<rsr> hello
<gum76> should be 2 to 4 times your physical ram, A4Tec
<A4Tech> dd if=/dev/zero of=file bs=1M count=265 && mkswap file && swapon file
<A4Tech> m?
<rsr> I am having trouble with ubuntu installed on a macbook 4,1... the touchpad is too slow when I move around. How can I speed it up?
<buuf0> @search the skinner
<ubottu> (search <word>) -- Searches for <word> in the current configuration variables.
<sobersabre> this is what I am getting: http://pastebin.com/de78c687
<sobersabre> during upgrade from hardy to jaunty.
<Skater> hey guys
<gum76> Well, A4Tech that's over my head, never did understand the dd command
<Arquis_Br> Behappy: try gksudo nautilus on terminal and mount it if possible. If it works it's a permission problem. If not, i can't remenber what I did. I'm quite a noob with the CLI and permissions. :(
<behappy> Arquis_Br, how to use gksudo ?
<Arquis_Br> Behappy: last time Google saved my ass (my problem was permissions).
<michu_> hello, I have a problem with my brand new ubuntu 9.04. Firefox is streaming videos but they are very jerky. My card is ATI Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M. Thanks
<filosofixit> is there no one who can help with my screen problems?
<gum76> !swear > Arquis_Br^
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swear
<billybigrigger> behappy::: alt-f2 to run a program, then type gksudo nautilus
<Arquis_Br> behappy: press ALT+f2
<gum76> !swearing > Arquis_Br^
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swearing
<gum76> hehe, silly bot
<Arquis_Br> heheh
<behappy> Arquis_Br, I can mount other partitions
<g1er> please excuse my *nix newbiness.. so I've downloaded b43-fwcutter..tar.bz2 (on this computer, will CP to laptop that needs it) but then how would I 'build/use' this? (most tutorials start with apt-get which I cannot do) I'm on on ubuntu 9.04
<wheatthin> Hey guys, how can I get a rogue package out of dist-upgrade?
<Arquis_Br> behappy: after the gksudo?
<korneliorogelio> hello, may i ask a litle question? i cant startx with gnome... for some reason, im on kubuntu 9.04
<billybigrigger> g1er::: apt-get has to be run as root, try sudo apt-get
<behappy> Arquis_Br, no before
<michu_> hello, I have a problem with my brand new ubuntu 9.04. Firefox is streaming videos but they are very jerky. My card is ATI Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M. Thanks.
<g1er> billybigrigger: oh, I thought apt-get had to do with accessing/downloading the package from the internet
<billybigrigger> michu_::: no need to repeat yourself
<billybigrigger> g1er::: yes, its a package manager that will retrieve packages from ubuntu's software repositories
<ARMENIAN> what does the editable menu shortcut keys option allow in appearance prefrences under the interface tab?
<cabrey> michu_, that doesn't make sense, there is no Radeon 'IGP 330M/340M/350M'
<billybigrigger> g1er::: but it has to be run as root, so you need to type 'sudo apt-get <package>' and then enter your passwrod
<billybigrigger> password
<unoeasy> hi
<Skater> i have a p4 512mb ram and ubuntu wont come up for me, any suggestions?
<cabrey> !details | Skater
<ubottu> Skater: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<michu_> cabrey, this is what my lspci list my graphic card as
<Chumbelum> buy a hard drive
<balloooza> billybigrigger I belive that is sudo apt-get >install< [packagename]
<g1er> billybigrigger: ok, so that's my problem. currently have no internet on the laptop that needs the b43 tar ball. (only wireless where I am)
<Arquis_Br> behappy: so what's the problem exactly? I thought you said you couldn't mount it ?...
<behappy> Arquis_Br, just this one
<Skater> umm i have the newest ubuntu version and it gets to one point and stops
<cabrey> michu_, I stand corrected. that is a very _old_ gfx card
<billybigrigger> g1er::: have you tried to connect it wired?
<behappy> Arquis_Br, mount: /dev/sdb2 already mounted or /backup/
<Arquis_Br> behappy: and after the gksudo nautilus it still does not mount?
<billybigrigger> balloooza::: ahh yeah, thanks :P
<michu_> cabrey, it is a quite old compaq laptop. I used to have older versions of linux running on this machine and it was fine
<g1er> Have no way to connect it wired (no routers, modem etc.) just this dam verizon 3g card and cellular tethering :(
<filosofixit> I can not login after a fresh install of jaunty (black screen with mouse cursor) on a acer travelmate 430 (old) with a ati radeon mobility 7500 chip. Have tried everything bu nothing seems to work... LiveCD works fine though...
<billybigrigger> g1er::: that's ugly
<g1er> lol tell me about it
<billybigrigger> g1er::: what tutorial are you trying to follow?
<billybigrigger> g1er::: what kind of wireless card?
<g1er> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<gum76> i have 4 distros, 3 are hashed out and all of them end with this, debian oldstable main contrib non-free i'm wondering if there's a better Repo for DSL that's right, Damn Small Linux.
<Arquis_Br> behappy: with me was the same. Everything mounting except one hd with ext3. Not sure what you mean now. Maybe somebody else can help. Post the problem again.
<billybigrigger> g1er::: that sucks, my 3g wireless card was supported right out of the box :P i plugged it in and worked flawlessly
<gum76> not 4 distros, 4 repos
<billybigrigger> g1er::: usb 3g card?
<hatter243> The volume up/down keys on my keyboard don't actually affect. A gnome popup appears and has a volume slider that moves but it doesn't actually change the Master volume slider. Ideas?
<g1er> yeah but I can't use on the other computer, pw protected and not mine
<billybigrigger> hatter243::: check you have the right device selected
<cabrey> michu_, 9.04 uses a newer X.Org server & driver version, so that might be to blame. also is this flash we're talking about?
<billybigrigger> g1er::: k, explain your whole situation again, in detail
<hatter243> billybigrigger, where would I check if I have the right device?
<ARMENIAN> what does the editable menu shortcut keys option allow in appearance prefrences under the interface tab?
<swoody> I have a quad-core CPU, is there any way I can run one program on Cores 0 and 1, and then run another program on Cores 2 and 3??
<sjokkis> billybigrigger:::::::::::::: what's up with this?
<jeeves> what does "update-rc.d: warning: /etc/init.d/saslauthd missing LSB style header" mean?
<armence> Hey all, is there a GNOME email client which I can use in Gmail in such a way that I can use the client from several computers (including the webmail client) and still have emails listed consistently as read or unread accross the different clients?
<billybigrigger> hatter243::: the volume properties
<michu_> cabrey, yes, there was no video streaming, so I installed the newest flash player from their website
<billybigrigger> sjokkis::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: i dunno, you tell me
<sjokkis> billybigrigger:::::::::::: i'm not saying it's annoying or anything, but it is
<billybigrigger> sjokkis!@#
<billybigrigger> sjokkis!@# is this better?
<billybigrigger> sjokkis!@# cause i can change it back to :::
<sjokkis> minutely
<sjokkis> i'd go for 8==D tho
<cabrey> michu_, you should use apt-get to install flash player, but it shouldn't make a difference
<hatter243> billybigrigger, it appears the Keyboard Shortcut settings for "Volume Up" and "Volume Down" don't actually talk to the volume-control applet
<sjokkis> billybigrigger8==D like this
<billybigrigger> sjokkis::: yeah, xchat won't let me do 4 characters :P only 3
<Polarina> Has anyone attempted to play Puzzle Pirates in Ubuntu 9.04? The widget sizes and fonts aren't right on my installation. Any ideas? I have already attempted to remove/install fonts to match a Debian installation, in which the game behaves properly.
<sjokkis> that's okay. just pretend you have a small penis
<michu_> cabrey, should I uninstall it then and install it again? if so, how to uninstall flash?
<g1er> laptop A online, 3g usb internet, pw protected, not mine, owners out of town/unreachable. laptop B offline, looking to ad-hoc tether using bcm4318 wifi card and android dream phone (works wonderfully in windows). Laptop B shows card in lspci, but no wlan in network connections.
<sjokkis> or don't pretend
<billybigrigger> sjokkis::: i tried, but 8=D just doesn't have the same effect :P
<sjokkis> like this:
<sjokkis> billybigrigger8=D
<sjokkis> yeah you're right. it's not the same
<cabrey> billybigrigger, do you use tab completion?
<billybigrigger> 8=D~~~ is better :P
<hatter243> !ot | sjokkis billybigrigger
<ubottu> sjokkis billybigrigger: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<billybigrigger> cabrey::: yes
<sjokkis> oh good, hatter243 is ready to answer my question
<billybigrigger> hatter243::: and you can't set you volume up down in keyboard preferences?
<zmax> maga
<billybigrigger> maybe he should answer his own q's if im OT
<cabrey> michu_, there isn't a way to uninstall flash when you installed it from adobe's site (unless you d/l'd the deb)
<sjokkis> hatter243: i tried reinstalling ubuntu on a system that has an encrypted drive, with an LVM volume on top, divided into a root and home partition. i couldn't figure out how to reinstall from a CD without touching anything except the root partition. all the options i was given by the installer involved reformating the drive. can you tell me how to resolve this?
<hatter243> billybigrigger, It is set properly, that's why I see the gnome popup volume slider moving around. That just doesn't seem to be connected to the volume control
<sheep96783> i'm trying to use rdesktop to view my windows pc but all i'm getting is a blank screen. i'm not sure if it's even connected; i don't think it is
<hatter243> sjokkis, in summary: You would like to reformat one partition of a drive?
<racquad> hi guys. anyone has any tip about replacing partimage? I run Ubuntu 64 and partimage is not present at the moment for this system
<sjokkis> hatter243: a virtual one, yes
<billybigrigger> cabrey::: you can, just remove the module from your firefox directory
<sjokkis> hatter243: which is the source of my woes
<cabrey> billybigrigger, it installs it in /usr/lib
<sjokkis> the installer doesn't seem to recognize those
<michu_> cabrey, yes, that's what I meant... sorry for confusion. I downloaded the deb file from their website and installed it on my machine
<cabrey> !flash > michu_
<ubottu> michu_, please see my private message
<billybigrigger> cabrey::: billybigrigger@cabo:~/.mozilla/plugins$ ls
<billybigrigger> libflashplayer.so
<hatter243> sjokkis, does the server version?
<sjokkis> dunno
<sudobash> Hey I am having problems modprobing ndiswrapper cause it says it needs a .conf on the end but when I add .conf on the end of the filename it says it cannot find the module
<cabrey> michu_, ok before you follow those instructions, uninstall flash from your computer
<cabrey> billybigrigger, {cabrey} < ~ > ~~~>  ls ~/.mozilla/plugins
<cabrey> ls: cannot access /home/cabrey/.mozilla/plugins: No such file or directory
<cabrey> ;)
<sjokkis> hatter243: are you saying i should try that, or were you just curious?
<michu_> cabrey, can you just tell me how to do it?
<cabrey> michu_, yes, hold on
<billybigrigger> cabrey::: hmmm...
<hatter243> sjokkis, curious, I remember the server version having many more options in it as far as installation goes. I don't know much about LVM's though =/
<sjokkis> =/////
<racquad> any help?
<sjokkis> aw, that didn't have quite the same effect as :((((
<cabrey> michu_, run 'sudo dpkg -r adobe-flashplugin' (w/o the quotes) in a terminal
<pedro_> ubuntu is tellin me only one installer can be running at the same time.
<hatter243> Ha! Fixed my problem. System -> Preferences -> Sound Preferences and selecting both Master and PCM Mixer Tracks
<pedro_> but how can i stop the other one thats running in the background
<billybigrigger> cabrey::: that is the flash 10 plugin for 64bit linux, right from adobe's site...
<cabrey> billybigrigger, oh you use 64 bit, not the apt-get installer
<billybigrigger> cabrey::: so if you have installed from adobe's site, that's where the plugin goes
<cabrey> billybigrigger, that's why :)
<gum76> Hatter what does PCM mean?
<billybigrigger> cabrey::: i tried both, repo version, and from the site
<billybigrigger> cabrey::: all im saying is if he tried the plugin from adobe site, thats how to remove it
<billybigrigger> cabrey::: then he can go ahead and try the flashplugin-nonfree from repo's
<hatter243> gum76, according to Google: Pulse-Code Modulation
<cabrey> billybigrigger, i have the listed files in the deb right here. it installs it under /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
<michu_> cabrey, done it
<billybigrigger> cabrey::: yes i know
<cabrey> michu_, ok, no errors, correct?
<michu_> cabrey, yes
<billybigrigger> cabrey::: all i said was "the plugin from adobe's site is located in ~/.mozilla/plugins"
<billybigrigger> cabrey> michu_, there isn't a way to uninstall flash when you installed it from adobe's site (unless you d/l'd the deb)
<michu_> cabrey, then I fallowed your link, but it said I've got the plugin already installed
<cabrey> billybigrigger, oh i got what you're saying
<cabrey> billybigrigger, you're right :)
<RichiH> if anyone in here has a suggestion for undeleting files from an image of a vfat partition and keeping the directory structure intact (we are talking ~20k and 56 GiB files here)... shoot
<michu_> cabrey, and the video is still jerking
<sudobash> Hey I am having problems modprobing ndiswrapper cause it says it needs a .conf on the end but when I add .conf on the end of the filename it says it cannot find the module
<cabrey> michu_, you installed through apt-get? well I wouldn't be surprised if it was due to the new x.org & drivers
<Mac42DO> Hi Since the upgrade von 8.10 to 9.04, I can't spin down the hard drive with windows on it. It spins up again immediatly, after hdaprm -y /dev/sdb
<cabrey> michu_, a lot of people are complaining about flash & video playback in jaunty
<michu_> cabrey, apt-get install xxxxxx?
<michu_> cabrey, it would be nice if someone could come up with a solution
<cabrey> michu_, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer (or flashplugin-nonfree, take your choice)
<michu_> cabrey, it says that I've got the newest version already
<michu_> I think I will leave it for tonight, cabrey
<cabrey> michu_, so you did install it, ok
<michu_> cabrey, unless you have another quick idea
<cabrey> michu_, file a bug? then developers will help you out
<michu_> ok thanks cabrey :)
<basisbit_> make me a sandwich! no! sudo make me a sandwich! okey
<piv> where can i get icecat or iceweasel, neither seem to be in the repository
<piv> ?
<cabrey> piv, iceweasel is firefox
<cabrey> piv, well debian rebranded it because of copyright issues
<Seveas> piv, we still call them firefox and co. If you want iceweasel, install debian
<TheDJACR> My mouse won't move and GDM gets stuck on a black screen. What shall I do?
<piv> Seveas, cabrey , right, know what it is, but i want to use different settings so i don't have to log in and out and all for my wife to use here browser, with her bookmarks, her addons, etc..
<ccatalan> spanish?
<cabrey> piv, use firefox profiles
<piv> Seveas, cabrey just thought it might be easier to have the two
<bigboss__> hi people! could anyone tell me how to mount an iso on ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !iso | bigboss__
<bastidrazor> !iso > bigboss__
<ubottu> bigboss__, please see my private message
<ubottu> bigboss__: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<piv> cabrey, i remember firefox used to have that, but how do you use profiles?
<cabrey> !es | ccatalan
<ubottu> ccatalan: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
#ubuntu 2009-06-16
<cabrey> piv, this is a good article on it: http://tips.webdesign10.com/how-to-use-firefox-profiles
<bigboss__> bastidrazor, what do i have to put on <mountpoint>?
<meoblast001> what's the package for khexedit?
<bastidrazor> bigboss__, an empty directory..
<bigboss__> thanks alot :D
<bigboss__> bastidrazor, do you think that a game will work with wine?
<bigboss__> *a windows game
<piv> cabrey, great link, all i needed in one paragraph. thanks
<bastidrazor> !appdb | bigboss__
<ubottu> bigboss__: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<TheDJACR> My mouse won't move and GDM gets stuck on a black screen. What shall I do?
<yusuf__> hi ..
<TheDJACR> Hello yusuf__
<yusuf__> i've installed kubuntudesktop & Xubuntu-desktop on ubuntu 9.04 ..how do i remove it ??
<TheDJACR> yusuf__: Which one are you going to remove?
<erUSUL> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<TheDJACR> Or, yusuf__ http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome.php
<yusuf__> ubottu &&  TheDJACR thanks ..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yusuf__> but the other solution is will remove all xfce And KDE ??
<erUSUL> yusuf__: i dunno what to the the same for xfce as both xfce and gnome share a fair amount of libs afaics
<TheDJACR> How can I install all of gnome without gnome...
<spaztik> hey guys i have a problem where when i try to do a dist-upgrade, it says i need some deps, so i do a -f on install, and it seems to complete correctly but the dist-upgrade says it still needs it, and it just does it over and over with the same exact packages
<tarvid> can anyone point me at the current packaging guide
<cabrey> TheDJACR, erm what?
<erUSUL> tarvid: ask in #ubuntu-motu ?
<tarvid> thanks
<cabrey> erUSUL, what is that channel for?
<TheDJACR> I installed a command line system and then LXDE, it freezes at the GDM and when I use startx it loads lxde, but the mouse doesn't work. I want to make sure I'm not missing anything
<erUSUL> cabrey: for the packagers of universe packages
<erUSUL> cabrey: most likely to be people there konwledgeable on the packaging question
<cabrey> erUSUL, Maintainers Of The Universe, I see ;)
<TheDJACR> Masters
<erUSUL> cabrey: no is Masters
<cabrey> erUSUL, oh haha
<erUSUL> cabrey: like He-MAN ;P
<bluewook1> i'm trying to ssh into my home computer but it says "connection refused". I know that port 22 is forwarded. What is the problem?
<TheDJACR> bluewook1: IP?
<cabrey> bluewook1, do you have a ubuntu firewall?
<bluewook1> home computer isn't on ubuntu
<cabrey> bluewook, ok, what is it running?
<bluewook> xp
<TheDJACR> bluewook: Does your ISP block SSH?
<bluewook> no idea
<gareth_> i need a firewall for my machine
<sebsebseb> bluewook: Do you have putty installed?
<cabrey> bluewook, XP doesn't have an SSH server AKAIK
<bluewook> yes
<cabrey> AFAIK*
<TheDJACR> Are you running an ssh server.
<jeeves> cabrey, do you know how to get the LSB plugin to work with saslauthd?
<bluewook> oh well thats good then
<arthur_> question about firefox? i use sprint broadband card to conect my laptop to the internet, i recently reinstalled the os and evry time i conect i have to check the work ofline under File, i had to change something in about:config to make it conect with out having to un check work offline anybody help?
<De[v]il> hi all
<bluewook> yeah i guess i would need to run a server :)
<TheDJACR> gareth_: firehol or ufw
<bluewook> the guide i am following didn't say anything about that :) http://members.shaw.ca/nicholas.fong/vnc/
<cabrey> jeeves, LSB being... Linux Standard Base is all I can think of
<cabrey> bluewook, VNC isn't SSH
<bluewook> or maybe it did
<bluewook> oh i know
<bluewook> i am using ssh to tunnel to vnc
<cabrey> oh i just saw it now
<jeeves> cabrey, I did an upgrade to Jaunty, and now my e-mail won't work, and I can't reinstall the No-IP client
<cabrey> :)
<sebsebseb> bluewook: ssh server on Linux,  putty on Windows to connect to it
<bluewook> i was recommended to do that
<gareth_> firewall. sory
<flpwch> I'm trying to mount a windows shared folder as samba share on my box using mnt. i've tried -t cifs and -t smbfs. neither works, and i get a wrong fs type error. any suggestions?
<cabrey> sebsebseb, it sounds like he wants to do the other way around O.o
<bluewook> cabrey: correct
<jeeves> cabrey, this is what I get http://pastebin.ca/1461646
<ectospasm> flpwch: do you have smbfs installed?
<bluewook> sebsebseb: is there a VNC viewer on linux that you would recommend
<flpwch> ectospasm: i've done this before using cifs and had it work.
<flpwch> after i rebooted it didn't
<flpwch> i'll check.
<ectospasm> flpwch: do you have smbfs installed?
<bigboss__> bastidrazor, the shell command for mount the iso doesnt work... did u see anything wrong into the command i wrote? "sudo mount -o loop /home/antonio/Giochi/Assassin Creed/Assassins.Creed.REPACK-RELOADED/rld-acrr.iso /dev/cdrom1"
<De[v]il> what is time,please?
<jeeves> cabrey, any ideas?
<cabrey> jeeves, just as I thought, LSB stands for Linux Standard Base & it isn't a plugin
<aaron__> how do i set my keyboard in linux
<erUSUL> bigboss__: /dev/cdrom1 is not a good mount point
<flpwch> ectospasm: generally, installing smbfs would help me indeed :)
<bastidrazor> bigboss__, yes, the spaces .. put a \  after Assassin plus you'll not be able to use the cdrom..
<erUSUL> bigboss__: use something like /media/cdrom/
<jeeves> cabrey, ok, how do I fix this error so I can get this e-mail working again?
<De[v]il> cabrey
<gareth_> how do i install antivirus on ubuntu
<bigboss__> ok just a sec :)
<erUSUL> !av | gareth_
<ubottu> gareth_: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<ectospasm> gareth_: aptitude search clamav
<gareth_> ok thanks
<De[v]il> gareth_ what is time,please?
<cabrey> jeeves, what email do you have? client/protocol
<bigboss__> ok thanks it works :D
<ectospasm> De[v]il: time is measurement of some arbitrary change
<gareth_> 6:17
<ectospasm> oh...
<gareth_> in Jamaica
<cabrey> De[v]il, 7:17
<jeeves> cabrey, it's actully a dovcot and postfix server
<De[v]il> thank you
<De[v]il> i am russian
<cabrey> jeeves, oh this is a server?
<jeeves> cabrey, would it be apt-get install lsb?
<cabrey> De[v]il, you can go on the russian ubuntu channel
<flpwch> De[v]il: 0:18 GMT
<flpwch> you can adjust from there.
<cabrey> jeeves, LSB is a standard, it is not something you install, just like you can't install the internet
<cabrey> jeeves, anyways try #ubuntu-server, this channel is more for client side issues
<ectospasm> cabrey: that analogy doesn't compute.
<gareth_> de[v]il
<jeeves> cabrey, ok, so how do I repair the http://pastebin.ca/1461646 error?
<airgnox> ciao
<cabrey> !it
<airgnox> qlc con jauty ?
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ibeekman> why does pidgin say there is only 1 person in the room?
<cabrey> airgnox, Ti piace Ubuntu? :)
<airgnox> some1 use janty?
<airgnox> si lo uso da un po'
<De[v]il> åñòü ðóññêèå?
<TheDJACR> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7463135#post7463135
<airgnox> ma è un po ostico nelle config
<ibeekman> yeah isn't this supposed to be an english channel
<bastidrazor> jeeves, try sudo apt-get -f install
<airgnox> tipo non mi salva i settaggi video
<cabrey> airgnox, Non parlo l'italiano bene
<cabrey> :(
<airgnox> english ?
<airgnox> onlY?
<cabrey> yea try #ubuntu-it
<jeeves> bastidrazor, ok, one sec
<jeeves> bastidrazor, http://pastebin.ca/1461653
<airgnox> donno i installed 9.04 with nvidia driver but all time i reboot all setting vanish rested to defoult !?
<ibeekman> hey I just resized my swap partition which changed the uuid and now I cannot hibernate.  Can someone please help me?
<erUSUL> ibeekman: change the uuid to the new one in /etc/fstab ?
<jeeves> bastidrazor, this is why I'm here asking.  I'm confused
<bastidrazor> jeeves, which version of ubuntu are you running?
<jeeves> Jaunty
<dope> hello
<ibeekman> erUSUL: Yes I did.  The system seems to write the current state to disk, but when I boot up again it doesn't restore the previous session
<jeeves> bastidrazor, it's Jaunty.  I had upgraded from 7.1
<cabrey> jeeves, is it a server?
<jeeves> cabrey, yes
<cabrey> jeeves, you can't upgrade from 7.10 directly to 9.04
<dope> i'm using gnome and i wannt use xfce. just install xfce and start session as xfce, that's all ok?
<cabrey> jeeves, you must go 7.10 -> 8.04 -> 8.10 -> 9.04
<jeeves> cabrey, I went 7.1 to 8.1
<Hilikus> what do i need to resize the / partition? i can't do it while it is mounted can i?
<jeeves> cabrey, is there a way to fix this remotley?
<cowgarden> when will there be a notification once the drive is full? i hate these random errors that occure than
<ibeekman> Hilikus: no you need it to be unmounted generally speaking
<cabrey> jeeves, try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ibeekman> erUSUL: are you still there?
<bastidrazor> jeeves, how did you do the upgrade?
<Hilikus> ibeekman so how can i do that? can i start in some special mode or i need to use a live cd?
<erUSUL> ibeekman: yep checking something
<ibeekman> Hilikus: the only way I know of is a live cd or thumbdrive.
<cabrey> Hilikus, use the livecd
<erUSUL> ibeekman: do you have this file /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume ?
<jeeves> bastidrazor, changed the sources.list to the souce list from my 8.1 server and did an "apt-get update" then "apt-get upgrade"
<cabrey> jeeves, use sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<erUSUL> Hilikus: use a livecd
<jeeves> cabrey, trying that right now.  212Mb to go
<bastidrazor> jeeves, yeah.. that is why you're having all the issues. that method will break everything. possibly even a reinstall may be necessary
<Hilikus> ok i'll do that. last question, the new space happens to be earlier in the drive so i am prepending the new space, would that require a move of the whole FS or is it a problem at all?
<jeeves> bastidrazor, will the dist-upgrade fix things?
<cabrey> jeeves, it is confusing. update updates package lists, upgrade actually update the packages & dist-upgrade moves you to another version of ubuntu
<bastidrazor> jeeves, possibly.
<ibeekman> erUSUL: I think this is my problem need to change the uuid here.
<jeeves> bastidrazor, we hope it does.  thank god I have beer!
<bastidrazor> jeeves, heh... good luck. if dist-upgrade doesn't fix things the easiest route may be reinstall..
<cabrey> bastidrazor, +1
<erUSUL> ibeekman: ok do that... maybe just a « sudo update-iniramfs » is enough but to be sure change it there and then do the sudo update-iniramfs
<Cry__Baby> anyone know why Firefox logins to my netbank, but opera wont?
<PerryArmstrong> i wanted to install kpdf in my 9.04 but i didnt find the package in my repos..can anyone help me install it
<cabrey> erUSUL, don't you mean update-initramfs?
<volume> cry__baby: because whoever designed your banks website used javascript to detect what browser you're using, and they decided opera couldn't play
<volume> cry__baby: that's the likely situation, anyway
<jeeves> bastidrazor, that's not possible.  it's on the east coast.  I'm on Vancouver island
<Hilikus> Cry__Baby i had problems with my bank's website in opera as well, i think its because secure websites don't use standards very well and the programmer never tests it in opera
<erUSUL> cabrey: yes... a typo... 1.30 am here ;P
<Cry__Baby> volume: but opera worked last week.. maybe netbank updated some website coding that opera doesnt understand?
<cabrey> erUSUL, you're living in the future
<ibeekman> erUSUL: do you think that's all I need to do?
<Cry__Baby> Hilikus: so solution is? Just use firefox?
<xhunter> yes
<erUSUL> ibeekman: not sure i do not use the feature
<mbostwick> I am going nuts I have been tryin to get the hp express tuner card work (rebranded hvr 1500) but for some reason it says fails to load firmware ( i2c-adapter i2c-1: firmware: requesting dvb-fe-xc5000-1.1.fw , xc5000: Upload failed. (file not found?)
<mbostwick>  xc5000: Unable to initialise tuner) but I can't find it anywhere
<volume> cry_baby: perhaps... but html isn't exactly a new technology...
<Hilikus> Cry__Baby i used opera for like 6 years, until probably 9 months ago when i got tired of incompatible websites, even if it's the programmers fault is damn annoying, so FF
<bastidrazor> jeeves, your server could be broken for a while if dist-upgrade fails  :\
<cabrey> mbostwick, try #mythbuntu
<mbostwick> ok thanks
<Cry__Baby> if I use firefox, can any website install any nasties into hard drive or memory to compromise my netbanking login?
<jeeves> bastidrazor, lol, true  thanks though
<cabrey> Cry__Baby, no, but as a precaution, you can use firefox profiles
<Hilikus> jeeves are you trying to update your distro in your server?
<erUSUL> mbostwick: google is your friend  http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showpost.php?p=14481174&postcount=13
<ibeekman> erUSUL: so what does update-initramfs do?  I think also I need sudo update-initramfs -u
<Hilikus> he left. you can't upgrade distros remotely
<Cry__Baby> in other words. can I use firefox to visit p0rn websites, and evry website known to man, and still be able to use firefox for netbanking?  Or is there a program or hack that can infiltrate firefox and then somehow steal my bank details when I login to netbank?
<cabrey> Cry__Baby, use firefox profiles
<Cry__Baby> cabrey: can you pls explain a bit more about firefox profiles?
<erUSUL> ibeekman: redo the initramfs the kernel uses to boot (and find the suspended image btw)
<FeasibilityStudy> Cry_Baby AppArmor profiles
<cabrey> Cry__Baby, one for banking and one for general use, keeps them separate from each other
<cabrey> FeasibilityStudy, NO
<Cry__Baby> what are AppArmor profiles?
<Hilikus> Cry__Baby FF is secure. i did that during the 6 years i used opera, had FF for backup when opera didn't work
<ibeekman> ok, Im about to give it a shot
<ibeekman> brb
<Cry__Baby> cabrey: sounds great.. how do I now create a AppArmor profiles?
<cabrey> FeasibilityStudy, apparmor is more pain than it is worth
<ibeekman> erUSUL: about to give it a try brb
<cabrey> Cry__Baby, Firefox profiles, not apparmor
<FeasibilityStudy> cabrey nah.  I have FF locked down with AppArmor..Works well
<erUSUL> ibeekman: good luck
<Hilikus> of coures at the beginning my backup was IE cause FF didnt exist
<Cry__Baby> what is AppArmor?
<cabrey> FeasibilityStudy, but he wants to separate banking from general use, apparmor doesnt do that
<Hilikus> actually it was not 6 years ago, it was more like 9
<De[v]il> êòî õî÷åò ñî ìíîé ïîçíàêîìèòüñÿ?
<cabrey> Cry__Baby, http://tips.webdesign10.com/how-to-use-firefox-profiles
<Cry__Baby> cabrey: ty, brb.
<mib_wzlf60su> I am having wired network issues
<mib_wzlf60su> I have done some basic troubleshooting
<mib_wzlf60su> but running out of ideas
<Adola> Hi!  I just installed Ubuntu on my laptop.  I installed XBMC and it's very very glitchy when it runs.  It flashes, and such.
<mib_wzlf60su> What is XBMC?
<Mohamed> Hello all, I am using Hardy, and installed ProFTPD, and its working fine, I need to get it activated at system boot, How?
<spaztik> damnit, my ubuntu broke doing an update
<spaztik> and now it's all broken to hell
<cabrey> Mohamed, use update-rc.d is there is an init script
<spaztik> everything fails cuz of locale settings, i can't install locales as suggested by everything i find on the net cuz my aptitude thinks i need to install xfce4-panel first, which fails because of locale not being set... FML
<Mohamed> cabrey sorry didn't get you :|
<Adola> #ati
<cabrey> Mohamed, does an init script come with ProFTPD?
<cabrey> Adola, /join #ati
<bastidrazor> Hilikus, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading   shows it is possible to upgrade remotely .. under the Network Upgrade for Servers
<sebsebseb> Adola: install your graphics card driver, if you haven't already
<Bravewolf> what is the port used by ping? I would like to block it via ufw to reduce the risk of DOS on my desktop pc
<Mohamed> cabrey if this what you are asking for, I can start proftpd using this command /etc/init.d/proftpd start
<ibeekman> erUSUL: Many many many thanks! works like a charm
<ibeekman> now that I have upgraded my RAM time to install my SSD
<cabrey> Mohamed, yes, ok thats good, just hold on a sec :)
<Mohamed> ok :D
<Hilikus> bastidrazor mm thats good to know, thanks
<KillGorack> can ubuntu see more than 3mb of ram?
<KillGorack> err gb?
<ectospasm> KillGorack: yes
<Cry__Baby> cabrey: do I really need no-script addon for firefox in Ubuntu?  After all, what website script can damage or compromise Ubuntu?
<mib_wzlf60su> I was trying to setup an additional network card to use my computer as an LTSP server, and setup my NIC as static, and I did something bad, and no network connection now.
<ectospasm> KillGorack: if you want to see more than 3.4GB, you need PAE or a 64bit kernel
<Mohamed> KillGorack yeah but i386 ubuntu can't see full 4GB
<KillGorack> I have four installed in a dual boot system.. windows sees it.. but ubuntu does not.
<cabrey> Cry__Baby, some people like it because it also removes ads
<cabrey> Mohamed, run sudo update-rc.d proftpd start 2 3 4 .
<KillGorack> 64bit version of ubuntu?
<Hilikus> bastidrazor every time i tried to do it it said that remote updates were not recommended, but i did it with update-distro or whatever apt-get switch
<cabrey> Mohamed, that should do the trick
<ectospasm> KillGorack: yes
<Cry__Baby> cabrey: but is it needed un ubuntu for security purposes?
<KillGorack> I was gonna get that but it said amd64 or something..
<KillGorack> will that run on an intel chip?
<cabrey> Cry__Baby, no it is not necessary, tho there ARE always going to be security vulnerabilities
<Mohamed> cabrey and what does this command do?
<Cry__Baby> cabrey: drive-by downloads etc cannot work in ubuntu, right?  so do I really need no-script addon for firefox in Ubuntu?
<ectospasm> KillGorack: AMD came up with the hypbrid 32/64bit instruction set, so 64bit is commonly referred to amd64
<bastidrazor> Hilikus, checking ubuntu.com for hints is the only way to go :)
<ectospasm> s/hyp/hy/
<KillGorack> ahh dag nabit..
<cabrey> Mohamed, it creates a symlink in the /etc/rc.d/ folders to run proftpd at startup
<spaztik> hey guys, i have an issue where i'm trying to do an update, and during the update i get an error about locale stuff; through google searching i see i need the package "locales", which won't install cuz i was in the middle of the upgrade, and now aptitude thinks i need xfce4-panel before I can continue, which fails due to not having the locale working properly... any ideas?
<cabrey> symlinks*
<KillGorack> guess I'll have to reinstall ubuntu then ;-/
<Mohamed> cabrey its says "System startup links for /etc/init.d/proftpd already exist."
<cabrey> Cry__Baby, if you're really that paranoid, you can leave it there
<armence> Hey all, anyone know if it's possible to turn Thunderbird into a system tray icon?
<cabrey> Mohamed, it sounds like it already starts up at erm startup
<Cry__Baby> cabrey: im not talking about my personal paranoia.. im talking generalised terms.. does there exist a website script that can infiltrate and compromise Ubuntu?
<mib_wzlf60su>  you just drag the icon out of the stat menu or from the Thunderbird program folder to the menu
<KillGorack> is there a way to "upgrade" fromn the 32 bit versio to the 64?
<Mohamed> cabrey after startup I check its status using GPROFTPD and it always says Deactivated
<cabrey> Cry__Baby, I can't give you a definite answer, for all I know there is
<cabrey> Mohamed, run ls -R /etc/rc* | grep proftpd
<bastidrazor> KillGorack, that isn't an upgrade.. that is a change in distro.. sorta and basically no. reinstall to get 64bit
<Cry__Baby> armence: yes.. right click on it and say "add this launcher to pannel"
<KillGorack> aight then
<icarus_squared> does the latest ubuntu still use a hacky ndiswrapper for ath5k?
<icarus_squared> or does it use the kernel ath5k
<armence> Cry__Bay: That's the launcher, not the system tray icon
<bastidrazor> icarus_squared, jaunty atheros drivers work like a charm.
<cabrey> icarus_squared, ath5k is native, never did use ndiswrapper
<Mohamed> cabrey this is the output http://pastebin.com/m3b11614f
<Cry__Baby> armence: can you right click on it and then choose "move"
<cabrey> Mohamed, thats interesting, it should be running at startup
<icarus_squared> cabrey, I remember when 6.04 they used ath5000 or something
<armence> Cry__Baby: That's not the point... Where it is is not the issue... I don't want something to start Thunderbird... I want something to notify me when I have new mail...
<cabrey> Mohamed, what happens when you try to connect to it?
<spaztik> hey guys, i have an issue where i'm trying to do an update, and during the update i get an error about locale stuff; through google searching i see i need the package "locales", which won't install cuz i was in the middle of the upgrade, and now aptitude thinks i need xfce4-panel before I can continue, which fails due to not having the locale working properly... any ideas?
<Cry__Baby> cabrey: so whatever I do under one FF profile, will not interfer with the netbanking profile?
<Mohamed> cabrey fails :\
<cabrey> Cry__Baby, that is the idea
<jrib> spaztik: you should pastebin commands and error output
<ruler> can i install nero in ubuntu
<cabrey> Mohamed, any error messages?
<Cry__Baby> armence: go here: http://lifehacker.com/034583/check-hotmail-using-thunderbird
<pro0stipioute> hi all
<spaztik> jrib, good idea, dunno why i didn't do that already... sorry
<cabrey> armence, there might be an addon
<Mohamed> cabrey yeah Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at localhost:xxxxx.
<Cry__Baby> cabrey: can you give me an example of what can happen in a profile that could compromise my netbanking?
<David__> IRC really needs a queue system...
<Mohamed> after activating it thru GPROFTPD it works
<cabrey> Mohamed, ok and you can start it after you're system is boot up by running sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd start?
<Cry__Baby> armence: tell thunderbird to check emails every 5 or 10 mins
<Mohamed> cabrey yeah
<Adola> AMD Mobility Radeon X1200 Integrated Graphics <-----------What drivers can I install?
<cabrey> Cry__Baby, no I really can't FF is really secure
<armence> cabrey: Thanks...
<Cry__Baby> cabrey: so why am I creating a new profile for netbanking? :P
<cabrey> Cry__Baby, because you kept asking for a way to separate your browsing
<Cry__Baby> cabrey: no i didnt... i asked if there is a website that can run anything that compromises my netbanking :)
<Cry__Baby> cabrey: you then suggested create a different profile
<ruler> how to install nero
<David__> Is there a room better suited to a complete ubuntu newbie? (IE.. someone who doesn't even know how to install KDE)?
<sebsebseb> ruler: why?   there are good alternatives
<sebsebseb> David__: not quite,  but pm  me, and I can help with stuff like that
<cabrey> Cry__Baby, you've been on here like a week, and somebody suggested to use opera before, am I right?
<Cry__Baby> cabrey: I then asked.. what can happen in ubuntu firefox to compromise my netbanking.. you then said you arent sure :)  so at the end of the day.. the reality is. we just arent 100% sure.  So best to create a profile ;)
<sebsebseb> David__: or do here
<cabrey> Cry__Baby, opera in conjunction with FF that is
<Mohamed> David__ this is the best room, I advice you searching in ubuntuforums.org too
<De[v]il> i am Russian men!
<David__> Thank you.
<Cry__Baby> cabrey: I cant use opera.. my bank wont run it properly.. scroll up, it was mentioned
<cabrey> Cry__Baby, I know, but the point is you wanted to use it along with ff to separate you're browsing
<Cry__Baby> cabrey: hence, im still looking for alternative.. and your suggestion about profiles is what I will do
<cabrey> Cry__Baby, nvm, you're right, we can never be 100% sure
<matthew> hi
<skyl> why does ubuntu not work / is-so-far-behind in various VoIP-type technologies and most notably in the browser things that seem to be flash or java never seem to work on ubuntu and my webcam doesn't work, etc ...
<Guest81064> my apache fails to start or stop.  Fails immediately, no error message.
<skyl> will this change in the near future I hope?
<Cry__Baby> cabrey: yes and that is why I am going to follow your recommendations.. because we just cant be 100% sure, and so it cannot hurt to create a seperate profile for netbanking.
<cabrey> Mohamed, you can make proftpd start later in the boot process
<jrib> skyl: do you have a specific support question?
<cabrey> Mohamed, it might be failing because network hasn't started :/
<sekyourbox> how do you simply copy a screenshot and paste it in ubuntu
<Mohamed> cabrey do you mean implement a delay mechanism?
<jrib> sekyourbox: print screen will let you take a screen shot and save it
<Cry__Baby> cabrey: so profile is the answer I been seeking. Thank you for your help, patience and time.
<sekyourbox> gimp and the other thing wont let me
<Mohamed> sekyourbox pressing PrintScreen on your keyboard will do the job
<cabrey> Mohamed, no, it is built in, see those numbers after the K/S in the pastebin you gave me?
<sekyourbox> ah
<sekyourbox> thanks, but how about jpg?
<skyl> jrib I don't know, nothing seems to work in that arena.  I don't know if I should work on my java, my pulse audio ... can anyone get the moodle demo working http://code.google.com/p/openmeetings/
<Mohamed> cabrey yeah
<g0th> hi
<Cry__Baby> hello jrib :)
<g0th> I'm trying to install amarok 2.1 on ubuntu
<Mohamed> sekyourbox you can convert it using any image processing app
<g0th> I tried to add the following to sources.list: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main
<cabrey> Mohamed, if you rename them exactly the same way except change the numbers to 99 it might work
<Adola> AMD Mobility Radeon X1200 Integrated Graphics <-----------Any drivers I could use?
<skyl> with say FF or epiphany and/or other things from the package manager
<g0th> it installs fine but when amarok starts the dialog "Updating system configuration." shows from 0% to 100% and then it starts again from 0% and again and again....
<Cry__Baby> g0th: what can amarok do that vlc cannot?
<cabrey> Adola, open source ones
<VCoolio> sekyourbox: you can make a launcher for "gnome-screenshot -i" that will give you several options
<VCoolio> sekyourbox: or a keybinding of course
<jrib> skyl: this channel is for support, feel free to ask a specific support question for someone to  help you with.  If you just want to know about progress on certain bugs, then check bugs.ubuntu.com
<g0th> Cry__Baby: proper playlist handling, last.fm support, etc
<Mohamed> cabrey I will give it a try, I really appreciate your help, thank you
<Cry__Baby> g0th: ah ok cool
<g0th> Cry__Baby: actually I was using mplayer before
<jrib> Cry__Baby: hi
<cabrey> Mohamed, you don't have to change all of them, just change the ones with the S at the beginning
<ruler> please tell how to install dvd cd burning software for ubuntu
<Cry__Baby> g0th: i may look into amarok myself then, sounds good :)
<cabrey> !pm > Adola
<ubottu> Adola, please see my private message
<spaztik> hey guys, i have an issue where i'm trying to do an update, and during the update i get an error about locale stuff; through google searching i see i need the package "locales", which won't install cuz i was in the middle of the upgrade, and now aptitude thinks i need xfce4-panel before I can continue, which fails due to not having the locale working properly... any ideas? -- http://pastebin.com/m79ce8a3d
<Cry__Baby> wow I love ubuntu :)
<Cry__Baby> lol
<g0th> can anyone help
<jrib> !burning | ruler
<ubottu> ruler: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<jrib> !software > ruler
<ubottu> ruler, please see my private message
<Adola> cabrey: What open source ones can I use?
<cabrey> Adola, they should already be activated
<g0th> what does it mean when the box "Updating system configuration." is shown repeatedly?
<spaztik> jrib i think that should suffice
<g0th> that is after I start amarok (it never really starts but just shows this box)
<sekyourbox> i guess ill just use gimp, thanks for the help
<Adola> cabrey: I ran a media center, and it was terrible, the screen kept flickering really badly.
<Cry__Baby> Ubuntu is the best creation since the wheel and penicillin :)
<cabrey> Adola, what version of ubuntu?
<Adola> 9.04 cabrey
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone tell me how i can create a front end for taskse
<linxeh> Cry__Baby: or since debian
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone tell me how i can create a front end for tasksel
<Cry__Baby> linxeh: :)
<Winfugee> Cry_baby:  Actually, I am wondering about wheel vs. ubuntu... Lol
<cabrey> Adola, yea thats the only choice you have. I would suggest going back to 8.04LTS so you can use the proprietary drivers
<Cry__Baby> Winfugee: hehe
<Adola> Ok, thank you.
<Adola> Is it possible to...downgrade?
<Adola> Like, with a terminal command to go down to 8.04?
<monestri> sure, grab an 8.04 cd
<Adola> I mean, without destryoing everything?
<monestri> or a real distro
<David__> Ok here's a different question. I'm setting up an Ubuntu test environment (so I can run a localhost). What's a good free server management program? (like cpanel)
<David__> Sorry, not cpanel. Something more akin to running a server and setting up domains.
<monestri> what do you mean run a localhost..?
<David__> Apache.
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone tell me how i can create a front end for tasksel
<_gtt_> David__, I would recommend WebMin
<monestri> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=oss+cpanel
<David__> Thanks _gtt_
<Procedured> im not partial to clients but whats a good gnome integrated rss feeder/reader
<GuyFromHell_> Any curl guru's know if there's a way to get the HTTP status code's out? like 200 OK and 500 Internal Service Error? without parsing the -v outptu
<lucian> hey if i've installed edubuntu-desktop
<lucian>  how do i use it?
<GuyFromHell_> Procedured, i liked liferea when i used it.
<Procedured> should log out then press F10 to select session
<Procedured> lucian
<lucian> ok thx
<Procedured> or just use what downloaded
<lucian> i've installet alredy
<spaztik> hey guys, i have an issue where i'm trying to do an update, and during the update i get an error about locale stuff; through google searching i see i need the package "locales", which won't install cuz i was in the middle of the upgrade, and now aptitude thinks i need xfce4-panel before I can continue, which fails due to not having the locale working properly... any ideas? -- http://pastebin.com/m79ce8a3d
<Procedured> thanks GuyFromHell_,, i rpobably wont use it long , just to test it
<GuyFromHell_> I just use google reader at this point :/
<Procedured> me too
<getxsick> hi, how can i disable hinting for fonts smaller than 12?
<pro0stipioute> did someone know why  alien -d don't wort on somes .rpm? it gives me folders instead of .deb
<pro0stipioute> work*
<zcat[1]> running ff3.5b4 from the ubuntu ppa, but when I try to download https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/7249 it says I don't have ff3.5b4 ??
<jrib> pro0stipioute: don't use alien
<danl> can hfs+ be mounted read/write from the 9.04 install disk?
<spaztik> wow.. .aptitude to the rescue
<spaztik> so far anyway :S
<sam_> hello
<Sinatra> can someone help me out with setting up my webcam on ubuntu?
<Johny_Under> can someone help me installing my wireless on ubuntu
<jrib> spaztik: are you using unofficial repositories?
<Johny_Under> you talking to me?
<Procedured> lol
<spaztik> jrib, nope
<VCoolio> zcat[1]: check tip nr. 22 here: http://maketecheasier.com/28-coolest-firefox-aboutconfig-tricks/2008/08/21
<Sinatra> webcam ubuntu anybody?
<Johny_Under> ok
<Procedured> Sinatra what messenger are you wanting to use it with
<spaztik> jrib, i usually update once every week or 2.. apparently 570 packages were released in the last week or so
<spaztik> i guess a new release or something? i duno, but it broke a good 2/3 into it
<sebsebseb> !wireless |  Johny_Under
<ubottu> Johny_Under: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jrib> spaztik: why are the deps broken?  what does apt-cache policy xfce4-panel return?
<zcat[1]> Doesn't help me, the WEBSITE won't let me download the extension!!
<Johny_Under> i tried but i'm a newbie at ubuntu
<Johny_Under> first time i use it
<zcat[1]> and it IS firefox 3.5b4, I shouldn't have to dissable or bypass anything
<Johny_Under> tried to use ndiswrapper
<VCoolio> zcat[1]: click 'all versions' then select one of the install buttons with rightclick and download the .xpi to your desktop, then open that file with firefox
<Procedured> try to see if you can run Ekiga softphone or skype and see if it picks it up Sinatra
<sebsebseb> Johny_Under: someone else can probably help you get it configured in Ubuntu
<zcat[1]> also why does the ubuntu firefox strip off the firefox logo?
<aboutblank77> Anyone have any experience with wacom tablet issues? Mine keeps making X crash
<jrib> zcat[1]: probably because mozilla asks them to
<sebsebseb> zcat[1]: it dosn't, the Firefox logo is part of it, if your using a development verison, you have that other logo
<FloridaGuy> thundering so hard out there the house is shaking
<jrib> spaztik: I'll be back later
<VCoolio> zcat[1]: it's a jar file, sorry didn't know you were talking about a theme; well, works the same maybe, download to your desktop and open
<fccf> zcat[1]: ff 3.5b4 is extremely bleeding edge and cannot be supported here
<bastidrazor> spaztik, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/249340    look at discoverpc.NET LLC 's post.
<spaztik> jrib, http://pastebin.com/m39c2ef52 dunno why it says unstable, my sources is pretty straight and narrow
<spaztik> but it's dinner time, bbiab
<spaztik> bastidrazor, have the link loaded, will look in a bit
<bastidrazor> spaztik, good lucki
<Brando753> guys i just got a 1 tb external hard drive, im trying to copy my big 4 gb iso images into it but ubuntu stops at the very end and says: File to large, what should i do>
<fccf> Brando753: what type of partition is on that drive?
<Brando753> NTFS
<Procedured> FloridaGuy do you ever get tornadoes near you area of FL
<FloridaGuy> pro0stipioute, 2 yrs ago christmas day...1 hit a 1/2 mile down the road.....and took the back side of my ever green tree off
<zcat[1]> yay, edited the install.rdf, now it installs ;)
<FloridaGuy> oppps wrong name
<Procedured> ;)
<stealth_> anyone know whats stored in .local thats taking 2.6 gigs?
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone tell me how i can create a front end for tasksel
<Brando753> guys i just got a 1 tb external hard drive, im trying to copy my big 4 gb iso images into it but ubuntu stops at the very end and says: File to large, what should i do>
<Procedured> so you got half a tree ;))
<FloridaGuy> Procedured, guess gota watch what leeters hit befor hitting the tab button
<FloridaGuy> yep
<usul> anyone know if there is a way to get the "always below" option in the title menu of a window?
<usul> (in ubuntu, of course)
<LargePrime> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StricterDefaults?action=show&redirect=UnsafeDefaults  I cannot find /etc/ssh/sshd_config  please help
<zcat[1]> and my broadband usage monitor too. yay
<FloridaGuy> Procedured, its about huracain season
<zcat[1]> set maxversion to 3.* so it should keep working until it breaks ;)
<Procedured> yeah , hope no one has to get hurt again this year
<FloridaGuy> anything should keep working until it breaks
<FloridaGuy> yep
<zcat[1]> FloridaGuy: normally they just work until I upgrade firefox.. now they should work until I upgrade firefox to a version they really, truly are not compatable with.
<FloridaGuy> Procedured, where you from
<bastidrazor> usul, do you have openssh-server installed?
<Procedured> Southwest Mo
<usul> why do you ask?
<Procedured> my ip will say Springfield
<bastidrazor> !ot | FloridaGuy Procedured
<ubottu> FloridaGuy Procedured: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<usul> @bastidrazor, nope
<FloridaGuy> zcat[1], firefox works the way it wants to.....mine always closes in the midal of something
<bastidrazor> usul, install it and you'll have that file
<Procedured> ty
<jeeves> how do I attach to another tty session?  I got turffed during an upgrade
<FloridaGuy> ohio
<bastidrazor> jeeves, alt ctrl f1 or f2 or f3
<fbc-mx> Is there an easy way of running a command recursively on every directory under the one I'm in?
<usul> bastidrazor, what file? I think you mean to be talking to somebody else, unless you are talking about "always below"
<LargePrime> bastidrazor: do you mean me?
<jeeves> bastidrazor, this is my remote server
<zcat[1]> 3.5b4's been very solid on my jaunty desktop.. but getting the same archive (official Mozilla build) to work on the laptop in karmic has been a major hassle..
<g0th> what package is responsible for the icons in ubuntu/kubuntu/amarok
<g0th> ?
<bastidrazor> LargePrime, i may have gotten the wrong names.. usul
<jeeves> bastidrazor, it's pts/1 and my current session is pts/2
<bastidrazor> LargePrime, /etc/ssh/ssh_config you're looking for?
<LargePrime> you did.  thanks for the help.  did you see the link
<LargePrime> yep.  following the linked artical
<zcat[1]> so I installed from the ppa as advised in #ubuntu+1 .. and now mozilla's website won't believe that I'm running 3.5b4 now so won't let me download any extensions
<bastidrazor> jeeves, pts/2 is not a tty.. are you trying to reconnect a screened session?
<fccf> Brando753: I was doing a little reading ... the max file size limit for ntfs-3g is 4gigs ... . I'd repartition
<usul> anybody know how to put "always below" in the window menu?
<spasticteapot> jeeves,
<spasticteapot> jeeves: P.G. Wodehouse FTW.
<usul> quit
<usul> oops
<zcat[1]> Ahhhh.. apparently I'm using "shiretoko 3.5b4" not firefox...
<LargePrime> bastidrazor: site says /etc/ssh/sshd_config did the name change?
<jeeves> spasticteapot, do you need me to "tip you over"?
<zcat[1]> about:config time I think
<bastidrazor> LargePrime, what are you trying to accomplish?
<g0th> please
<spasticteapot> jeeves: No, but one of your famous hangover cures would have gone over well  last sunday....
<foto> ciao
<g0th> which package is responsible for the icons I see in kde?
<g0th> resp. in amarok
<LargePrime> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StricterDefaults?action=show&redirect=UnsafeDefaults more secure ubuntu
<g0th> I installed amarok from the kde ppa repo (version 2.1) but I don't see most icons
<LargePrime> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StricterDefaults?action=show&redirect=UnsafeDefaults more secure ubuntu bastidrazor
<zcat[1]> anyhow, better go before the mods kick me for talking #ubuntu+1 in the wrong room ;)
<ramrod> HEIL HITLER
<ramrod> ░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
<ramrod> ░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
<ramrod> ░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
<FloodBot2> ramrod: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jeeves> spasticteapot, wow, my hangover cures proceed me
<bastidrazor> LargePrime, reading now.. give me a bit
<LargePrime> sure bastidrazor
<bastidrazor> !ops | ramrod
<ubottu> ramrod: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<sun01tech> i am having problems in web browsers, pages stall, jerky, using opera and firefox 3, on 8.04, 128mb Nvida graphics card, 1 gig ram,
<LargePrime> lol ramrod got the ramrod
<bastidrazor> LargePrime, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<LargePrime> 8.10
<darlek> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<LargePrime> no graphics drives for me o go to 9.04
<bastidrazor> LargePrime, have you installed openssh-server?
<darlek> !intel | sun01tech
<ubottu> sun01tech: please see above
<LargePrime> no?  should I?
<quinten> hey, anybody set up a vpn client using network manager? it's silently failing for me, and i am not sure how to debug
<nsahoo> hi .. it seems like latex is running into problem because of dos/unix text format problem
<sun01tech> darlek: i have 8.04
<bastidrazor> LargePrime, ssh is not enabled if you do not  have that package installed. in that case you don't need to edit that file if you can't ssh,scp to your box
<nsahoo> i thought that was a old problem
<Josie> Okay. So I just setup ubuntu with the alternate Cd, and I encrypted my home directory. how do I set the passphrase?
<quinten> i installed network-manager-pptp
<TheDJACR> Can some of you look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7463488#post7463488 about a graphics problem.
<cuddlefish> This is more of a hardware question, but does a video card need drivers installed to boot?
<LargePrime> bastidrazor: so it is not installed by default?
<bastidrazor> LargePrime, no.
<fbc-mx> Is there an easy way of running a command recursively in every directory under the one I'm in?
<Josie> cuddlefish, No. The VGA driver should work on 98% of systems. You won't have any hardware acceleration though.
<bastidrazor> LargePrime, that is gripe from many people but i see why the devs don't want ssh enabled by default
<sean> Hi, i just installed ubuntu 9 and i can't get both my monitors working.
<coz_> hey guys... anyone here use fontmatrix?
<LargePrime> bastidrazor: I need to go learn about ssh
<bastidrazor> !ssh | LargePrime
<ubottu> LargePrime: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Josie> Anyone know how to set my passphrase on an encrypted home directory.
<jeremy_> i typed sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<Sean__> i have an ati all-in-wonder radeon 9600 that does dual monitors
<jeremy_> but java isnt installed
<jeremy_> is there something else i should type
<Josie> jeremy_, Are you trying to use a java applet in firefox?
<LargePrime> bastidrazor: what channel should I ask about how to make a very secure ubuntu install?
<jeremy_> yes
<jeremy_> runescape
<Josie> You'll need java-webstart, use "apt-cache search java web" to find the exact package name.
<LargePrime> bastidrazor: I have some friends in china who have a need for such
<bastidrazor> LargePrime, the way it ships is secure. the page you have linked is a good place to start.
<bastidrazor> !java | jeremy_
<ubottu> jeremy_: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<arthur_> i have a question thats a little off topic but i am asking? i have a acer laptop that has a hdd password on it. how do i remove the password i for got what it was?
<Dimitree> Is there a difference for the Software Resources when the server is selected ? "Main Server" and Local country server for example ?
<Josie> jeremy_, Also, you can verify that java is in fact install by typing "java --version" in a terminal.
<bastidrazor> Dimitree, no
<darlek> jeremy_, what does runescape say?  any error message?
<Dimitree> bastidrazor, why then when selecting "main server" new updates are being found which are not found when using "local" server ?
<bernie_> i'm looking for help with sudoers
<bastidrazor> Dimitree, what 'local' server are you referring to?
<huckrebel> I would like to know if it is a preference thing or if there really is a 'better' one: Wine, Crossover, or a VM
<Dimitree> bastidrazor, well at default my server is set to "Server for Bulgaria" and when i check for updates it found updates and installed them, but when i switch to "Main server" it finds even more updates
<bernie_> does anyone know how I can fix this:                     sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0600, should be 0440
<lstarnes> bernie_: are you unable to use sudo?
<bastidrazor> Dimitree, possibly the mirror for bulgaria hasn't updated yet
<bernie_> that's right, everytime I try sudo I get that message
<darlek> !ubottu | darlek
<ubottu> darlek, please see my private message
<Dimitree> bastidrazor, so if i wait i will have the same result like with the main server ?
<stealth-> how can I get my machine to run commands at boot?
<TheDJACR> Can some of you look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7463488#post7463488 about a graphics problem (including input)
<darlek> !preference | huckrebel
<ubottu> huckrebel: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<koiril> Hey all
<lstarnes> bernie_: reboot, enter recovery mode, and use this command: chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers
<bernie_> what is recovery mode lstarnes?
<piv> ok, besides amazon.com and itunes, where is a good place to buy music?
<huckrebel> not polling a channel no
<fccf> !ot > piv
<ubottu> piv, please see my private message
<TheDJACR> piv: Magnatune, Jamendo.
<lstarnes> bernie_: it should appear near the bottom of the list in grub when you begin booting
<fccf> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rage> Hello, I am writing a small backup script to dump a database. What is the best way to detect that a specific flash drive is connected and to return its path?
<bastidrazor> Dimitree, it should yes.
<lstarnes> stealth-: it depends on what the command does
<Dimitree> bastidrazor, ok thank you
<rage> I am using Ubuntu server 9.04
<stealth-> lstarnes: I want to use sshfs to mount my servers / on my home drive
<bernie_> my computer goes into Xfce directly when I turn on my comp.; do I have to do something else?
<lstarnes> stealth-: is that just going to be for your own personal account?
<huckrebel> I just didn't want to start downloading willy nilly
<stealth-> lstarnes: yes
<lstarnes> stealth-: you could add that to your personal crontab
<koiril> Anyone have some time to help me fix an mdadm problem?
<stealth-> lstarnes: but then wouldnt it run repeatedly?
<piv> TheDJACR, thanks, will check -em out
<lstarnes> stealth-: not if you use @reboot as the time
<huckrebel> also having trouble with Avant Window Nav. "Warning: Screen isn't composited. Please run compiz (-fusion) or another compositing manager."
<ekimmargni> If I have a long-running process in the foreground (wget for example), how can I put it in the background so I can close the terminal window?
<stealth-> lstarnes: so using @reboot would make it run that when I log in, or when the system starts?
<spaztik> bastidrazor, that link was silly... that didn't gimme any help
<stealth-> lstarnes: dumb question, but im not sure when crontab is executed
<spaztik> i can't get this dang locale working
<jeremy_> gcjwebplugin
<lstarnes> stealth-: each command in it is executed at the scheduled time for that command
<darlek> !locale | lstarnes
<ubottu> lstarnes: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<bastidrazor> spaztik, running dpkg --configure -a   from tty1 didn't do anything
<disphazed> bonsoir les gens
<koiril> ekimmargni, look for something called nohup
<lstarnes> stealth-: cron, which runs the crontabs, starts during the boot provess
<jeremy_> is this the plugin i need to display java appelets gcjwebplugin
<stealth-> lstarnes: okay, thanks for your help
<lstarnes> *process
<ekimmargni> stealth-: it's executed once per minute -- it checks each crontab entry whether it is supposed to run in the current minute and runs it if so. For @reboot, of course it is supposed to execute only at reboot, and that's what happens (unless something goes wrong)
<lstarnes> darlek: wrong person?
<stealth-> ekimmargni: yeah, got it. thx
<spaztik> bastidrazor, it did nothing
<bastidrazor> spaztik, did you try Rocco's suggestion?
<binskipy2u> hey guys, is installing "TOO MANY" codecs, from restricted extras, gstreamer, etc etc a "bad" thing that can cause music apps to just stop playing.. or freezes, lockups?
<binskipy2u> or is that not a big deal in linux having tooo many codecs
<Sinatra> is anybody in here from philadelphia?
<koiril> I have 3 drives that I'm trying to fdisk but after I do and reboot they don't show up in the /proc/partition. Yet they do show up in fdisk -l . Any ideas?
<darlek> !locale | spaztik
<ubottu> spaztik: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<stealth-> binskipy2u: shouldnt cause any issues, the programs will use what they want to
<spaztik> darlek, thank you, trying now
<binskipy2u> kewl.. cause i installed alot just from a "perfect ubuntu 9.04 setup guide"
<binskipy2u> just making sure i didnt over do it
<salmon> hey, running 9.04 and sound works in everything but flash, anyone can help me get sound in flash i would love you forever
<stealth-> binskipy2u: as a general rule, apt-get will take care of stuff if there is conflicts, so it either wont allow you to install the new package or will remove the conflicting one
<koiril> Anyone here good with fdisk and mdadm?
<darlek> stealth-, binskipy2u , as well aptitude does the same as apt-get but also offers suggestions in case of a conflict install.
<LargePrime> bastidrazor: thanks for your help
<bastidrazor> LargePrime, good luck :)
<TheMusicGuy> Hi, my Jaunty laptop seems like its running in odemand mode all the time, even when Ubuntu says its running in powersave mode. It did not act like this when using Hardy. Any suggestions?
<salmon> so anyone out there, i really need my sound in flash back and i have read so many forums and guides and nothing seems to work. please any help would be f'n sweet
<binskipy2u> thanks darlek
<binskipy2u> that makes sense
<gum76> darlek, what's some Aptitude syntax?
<gum76> aptitude apt-get install?
<gum76> aptitude apt-cache search?
<darlek> gum76, man aptitude... works similarly to apt-get... no just aptitude install name or aptitude search name
<jezi22> what will be the issues if i install both gnome and kde?
<billybigrigger> koiril::: im not great, i can start my raid 1 array :P
<billybigrigger> koiril::: what do you need?
<stealth-> jezi22: none
<lstarnes> gum76: aptitude install, aptitude search
<gum76> okay darlek thanx a bunch
<darlek> np
<jezi22> stealth, my applications will not mix up?
<stealth-> jezi22: not, they can co-exist perfectly
<lstarnes> jezi22: they won't
<jezi22> okay thanks.. i want to try KDE.. :D
<ExMachina> where do I get nvidia-settings and the nvidia drivers?
<darlek> !aptitude | gum76,
<ubottu> gum76,: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<koiril> billybigrigger, my Raid 5 array won't load on boot up but I think I know why. Right now when I use fdisk to create new partitions on my 3 drives then reboot /proc/partitions says they don't exist but fdisk -l does
<sebsebseb> jezi22: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<billybigrigger> koiril::: sudo fdisk -l
<billybigrigger> koiril::: pastebin please
<jezi22> and it will be just fine?
<spaztik> ah i think this box is b0rked
<stealth-> jezi22: yes, just run the command sebsebseb said
<darlek> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<spaztik> i knew i shouldn't have done that large of an update
<spaztik> damnit
<stealth-> jezi22: your too paranoid, linux is all about breaking stuff :P
 * stealth- ducks
<bastidrazor> spaztik, it sounds like you did an upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04
<jezi22> haha
<koiril> billybigrigger, http://www.mibbit.com/pb/XC5DBZ
<spaztik> bastidrazor, no i was 8.04 already
<sebsebseb> stealth-: indeed at that, but not so much with Ubuntu
<spaztik> but isn't 9.10 out?
<jezi22> i dnt want to have serious errors that i can't fix XD
<sebsebseb> spaztik: that's  end of October
<salmon> so sound does not work in flash, does anyone know why this may be?
<stealth-> sebsebseb: yeah, I've noticed since I started using other distros
<stealth-> :P
<sebsebseb> !9.10
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<billybigrigger> koiril::: ok, raid 5 usuing sd a, b, c
<stealth-> jezi22: trust me, Ive done it multiple times with completely different linux distros, it will work fine
<koiril> billybigrigger, correct
<spaztik> sorry, guess i mean 9.04
<billybigrigger> koiril::: and your raid setup doesn't auto-start on boot?
<balzac> karmic koala is going to be heavy
<billybigrigger> koiril::: what was the device name for it?
<jezi22> haha
<koiril> billybigrigger, nope. /dev/md0
<billybigrigger> koiril::: /dev/????
<koiril> billybigrigger, what'll happen though if I fdisk those 3 drives again then it boots
<Digital_Pioneer> Hey, someone tell me how to make blasted jockey stop complaining that my xorg.conf is invalid and start installing fglrx plese.
<billybigrigger> koiril::: sudo mdadm -A /dev/md0 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1
<billybigrigger> koiril::: then, sudo mount /dev/md0 /WHEREEVERYOURMOUNTIS
<jezi22> if i will remove KDE ill just type "sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop?
<koiril> billybigrigger, it can't find those 3 drives it says
<bastidrazor> !puregnome | jezi22
<ubottu> jezi22: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<billybigrigger> koiril::: but fdisk shows them
<koiril> billybigrigger, correct
<koiril> billybigrigger, /proc/partition/ says they don't exist though
<jezi22> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<salmon> so im having some trouble with sound in flash, i.e. it's not working, anyone know why this may be, and or how to fix it?
<koiril> billybigrigger, well it says the drives exist but not the partitions
<ajavid> hello ubuntu people
<billybigrigger> koiril::: sudo mdadm -A /dev/md0 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1 <------- pasetbin the output
<ajavid> how do you install fglrx in ubuntu 9.04?
<jezi22> thanks guys
<gum76> what is fglrx?
<ajavid> it shows no restricted drivers, but open source radeon driver on x1900xt is too slow
<salmon> hello ajavid
<ajavid> I'd like to install fglrx for better 3d
<ajavid> hi salmon
<thiebaude> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sebsebseb> stealth-: Gentoo :D
<ajavid> salmon, you're a tasty fish
<ajavid> :)
<jezi22> when will karmic be released?
<koiril> billybigrigger, err at the moment that won't give anything usefull since I deleted the array. Gimme 2 min and I'll get it back to the state of not working
<jezi22> XD
<billybigrigger> koiril::: oh
<billybigrigger> koiril::: you never told me you deleted the array
<sebsebseb> stealth-: still got to install that in vm
<billybigrigger> koiril::: man mdadm
<salmon> ajavid, indeed, hey do you know anything about sound problems, and or how to fix them
<ajavid> salmon, i maybe able to help
<ajavid> salmon, ask
<koiril> billybigrigger, I mean I've had the same problem every time I've tried to set it up
<koiril> billybigrigger, I'm created it and deleted it at least 30 times so far. The problem is with fdisk
<billybigrigger> koiril::: insead of -A do -C
<henrik_> Is it possible to boot without erasing /tmp, or does it only erase on shutdown?
<billybigrigger> koiril::: i don't understand
<Nkipp> can i get help with an issue
<salmon> ajavid, so sound works in every thing but flash, it all worked at one point, running 9.04. i restarted one day, and lost sound in flash
<stealth-> sebsebseb: thats my next distro to try, i've tried slackware and debian so far
<koiril> billybigrigger, me neither lol. Gimme 2 min and I'll get it to the position that I'm talking about
<sebsebseb> stealth-: mine is Fedora 11, and downloading now :)   vm in Ubuntu first
<koiril> billybigrigger, thanks for the help btw. 2 min...
<hwkdrv> Hello!  I am looking for a how-to on manually installing a printer on Ubuntu Server 9.04 (for a newbie)  Thanks :)
<ajavid> salmon, try install alsa-oss pckage, restart firefox
<ajavid> salmon, see if that helps
<skyl> why would apache return half a response and work a little better in lynx and load a page but not in graphical browsers ... how can this be something to do with #my-router?
<salmon> ajavid, tried it.. no dice
<ExMachina> hi which package has nvidia-settings?
<getxsick> hi, how can i disable hinting for fonts smaller than 12?
<stealth-> sebsebseb: I just try them when I get a new computer. Anyways, though, I got to go. nice talking 2 ya
<Nkipp> i have ubuntu and i was able to port forward just fine on my old router but when it died i got a netgear router, would there be any reason why my netgear router will not port forward in ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> stealth-: heh ok no probs, by the way we were off topic :d
<ajavid> salmon, no idea then
<salmon> ExMachina, for me all i had to do was allow the restricted drivers and it installed them
<salmon> ajavid, thank you anyhow
<stealth-> Nkipp: no, the router port forwards *to* ubuntu, ubuntu has no choice or say in the matter, really.
<stealth-> Nkipp: ubuntu actually treats it like a connection from within the network
<Nkipp> stealth-,  i dont understand why port forwarding is working for me then on this router
<koiril> billybigrigger, ok so I have my array up and running with no problems. Now I'm going to reboot but when it does the array isn't going to come online because /proc/partitions can't find the partitions to add to the array
<stealth-> Nkipp: I seriously doubt it has anything to do with ubuntu
<billybigrigger> koiril::: so your problem is that it doesn't auto-load your array on boot?
<Nkipp> i dont get that i can port forward just fine on winblows but it just wont work on ubuntu
<losher>  henrik_ : /tmp is erased at bootup by /etc/init.d/bootclean. Directories in /tmp don't seem to get erased though...
<koiril> billybigrigger, yup. I'll give you that output that you asked for in 2 secs when it comes back online
<losher> henrik_ : /tmp is erased at bootup by /etc/init.d/bootclean. Directories in /tmp don't seem to get erased though...
<hwkdrv> Is there anyone that could lend a hand on finding some information on a printer install?
<jrib> spaztik: that's definitely your issue (the debian sources)
<jrib> !printing > hwkdrv
<ubottu> hwkdrv, please see my private message
<stealth-> Nkipp: do you have that port open on your ubuntu machine?
<Nkipp> how do i do that
<billybigrigger> koiril::: well ever since i upgraded to karmic my raid isn't auto-loaded/auto-mounted either
<salmon> *cries* i need help, i want sound in flash back so bad. SO BAD... someone please help
<henrik_> losher: ah, but can I bypass it somehow on one boot? My computer crashed and I'd like to save some stuff from there
<koiril> billybigrigger, http://www.mibbit.com/pb/57iOdZ
<stealth-> Nkipp: well, what port are you trying to forward?
<koiril> billybigrigger, that's what happens when I try to assemble now
<Nkipp> stealth-,  27015
<koiril> billybigrigger, This is the command I used to create the array: sudo mdadm -Cvf /dev/md0 -l5 -n3 -c64 /dev/sd{a,b,c}1
<henrik_> losher: do all runlevels run that script?
<stealth-> Nkipp: what service uses that port?
<Nkipp> stealth-,  a counter strike source game server
<Stepanstas> I need help recovering files from a corrupt partition.
<billybigrigger> hmm
<billybigrigger> koiril::: mdadm -A -auto /dev/md0 SDA SDB SDC
<billybigrigger> koiril::: have you even tried to read the manpage for mdadm?
<stealth-> Nkipp: do you have the server running on your machine? port forwarding wont do anything if nothing is listening at the port
<koiril> billybigrigger, I've read it thoroughly several times :)
<inx-live> How can i make a live CD of an external USB harddrive
<billybigrigger> koiril::: do you have data on this raid? or have you wiped it?
<Nkipp> stealth-,  what? its like it worked perfectly fine with the old router and i do not know what i am doing wrong
<stealth-> Nkipp: did the old router work with ubuntu and your counter strike server?
<koiril> billybigrigger, Nah it's dead. It only has files on it that I was using for testing but I don't care about them. This is the part that confuses me: http://www.mibbit.com/pb/p8oo3Q
<Nkipp> stealth-,  yea the old router was just fine and all i did was port forward
<koiril> billybigrigger, With that output /proc/partitions says I don't have any partitions on my 3 drives yet fdisk says I do
<salmon> hello DBO, fubaz, cynic, and uncle_meat
<stealth-> Nkipp: well then its something to do with your router, not ubuntu. Or you changed something on your ubuntu machine
<inx-live> How do I make a live cd from stuff on my external USB harddrive?
<losher> henrik_: I'm not sure about the runlevels. That stuff isn't well documented. You could hand edit /etc/init.d/bootclean so it skips certain files I suppose....
<billybigrigger> koiril::: hmm
<stealth-> Nkipp: the computer system never talks to the router in great detail, the router just sends all data it gets on that port directly to the server. If ubuntu was working with it before, but not this time, then its not ubuntu's fault, something is mis-configured with the router
<billybigrigger> koiril::: i don't know what to tell you
<Nkipp> stealth-,  i have changed nothing but its just so weird that the router works on one operating system but not the other
<billybigrigger> koiril::: all looks good
<henrik_> losher: well, I can't do that at the moment without booting it
<billybigrigger> koiril::: what about removing the -f when you build the array?
<billybigrigger> koiril::: any errors?
<koiril> billybigrigger, Sort of. If I remove the -f then it creates the array with 2 disks and 1 spare
<koiril> billybigrigger, I read that mdadm does that to make the original rebuilding process faster
<henrik_> losher: by reading the script of another installation, a .clean file in the directory seems to bypass the clean
<losher> henrik_: wanna say more about what the problem is, rather than assuming the solution?
<salmon> so sound died in flash, restarted my computer the other day and lost sound, but only in flash. tried re-installing flash, and installing alsa-oss. anyone know what else i could do to fix this problem
<stealth-> Nkipp: I dont know what to tell you past that.
<billybigrigger> koiril::: hmmm
<stealth-> Nkipp: sorry, but I cant think of any way it would be OS related
<Nkipp> :\
<henrik_> losher: the problem is that I had some files in the /tmp directory and the computer crashed. I'd like to boot the computer without them getting deleted.
<billybigrigger> koiril::: ahhh
<billybigrigger> koiril::: it seems to be in your config, can i ask what -c64 is?
<salmon> NKipp, how old is the hard disc?
<koiril> billybigrigger, Sets the cluster size to 64
<mib_hi2u> hello, i have a linux box which has been running fine for several weeks. Now all of the sudden when I try to connect to one of the https pages it tells me that the ssl key is too long. It ignores me via ssh as well.
<billybigrigger> koiril::: doesn't -c set your config file?
<Nkipp> salmon,  what?
<koiril> billybigrigger, Err maybe... let me check the man pages
<TheDJACR> Will Firefox 3.5 be added to the Jaunty Repos?
<salmon> NKipp, well your losing files rite? i had the same sort of problem right before my last hard drive died on me
<jeremy_> what do i install to get java appelets to display in mozilla
<koiril> billybigrigger, Good catch, let me try rebuilding the array real quick
<billybigrigger> koiril::: hold on
<billybigrigger> koiril::: i read something wrong
<Stepanstas> I need help recovering files from a corrupt partition.
<billybigrigger> koiril::: in Create mode (-C) -c is chunk size
<billybigrigger> koiril::: your right
<koiril> billybigrigger, Ah ok
<Nkipp> salmon, i cant get ubuntu to port forward :\ nothing about losing files
<losher> henrik_: it's possible a single user boot might work, but I can't guarantee it without trying it. One for-sure method would be to boot the live-cd and then mount the root partition & look round...
<billybigrigger> koiril::: ok, check your mdadm.conf
<salmon> NKipp, my b, sorry i didn't read everything that was posted, ha ha... sorry to bother you
<mib_hi2u> Do self-authored SSL certs expire?
<henrik_> losher: I'm starting to think that the single user won't help. I think the script gets run in all runlevels
<billybigrigger> koiril::: nano /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<koiril> billybigrigger, http://www.mibbit.com/pb/QFg9ou
<grkblood13> when i try to login via ssh to a remote machine with ip:port i get "name or service not known"
<grkblood13> does anyone know why
<grkblood13> the ip and port are correct
<voldenet> Hello
<mib_hi2u> grkblood13: is it a local ip?
<PhotoJim> grkblood13: ssh -p portnumber user@remote.site.com
<billybigrigger> koiril::: there's your problem
<grkblood13> its not local
<billybigrigger> koiril::: metadata=00.90
<billybigrigger> koiril::: SHOULD be metadata=0.90
<voldenet> I installed windows 7 beta, and my grub is gone, how to reinstall grub (ubuntu on cd which i got doesn't support ext4fs)?
<koiril> billybigrigger, I'll try removing it then arranging again
<losher> henrik_: You'd think this would be a common enough situation that there'd be some provision for it.  Boot the live cd then...
<grkblood13> got it, tahnks
<henrik_> losher: I was hoping for some boot argument or something, I suppos I must go the long way and find a live cd + plug in a cd-reader
<thiebaude> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<voldenet> 1. Boot the Desktop/Live CD. (Use Ubuntu 8.04 or later)
<koiril> billybigrigger, Same problem :( :http://www.mibbit.com/pb/p2Vag0
<voldenet> thanks, that was really helpful
<thiebaude> yw
<voldenet> Not.
<billybigrigger> koiril::: before it was complaining of sda1, now its complaining about sdb1
<inx-live> Is it possible to make a live cd of my external USB harddrive contents?
<koiril> billybigrigger, Good point
<voldenet> I am able to install grub from linux, but i got no cd, no floppy disk drive, only windows
<voldenet> how to install grub using windows? ;d
<phpgunner> i have a compaq presario cq50-105nr and sometimes the wifi works and sometimes it doesn't
<billybigrigger> koiril::: oh man, im starting to scratch the noggin :P im no raid guru
<phpgunner> any ideas why?
<koiril> billybigrigger, Hehe I'm so close to throwing the idea of raid away and just keep them as is
<billybigrigger> koiril::: 3 x 1TB in raid is nice :P
<Ryan_> I have Jaunty installed under Wubi on a Windows Vista system and X Windows is failing when I try to start it -- how can I recover files from the Ubuntu (Wubi) file system?
<billybigrigger> koiril::: my simple 2 x 500GB RAID1 setup is nice
<losher> henrik_: I don't see anything in the bootclean script which looks for a boot parameter, sorry...
<phpgunner> I installed a wifi driver from the hardware driver listings
<phpgunner> but still doesn't work
<phpgunner> however, i have a wifi button and is red when wifi is disabled
<phpgunner> so guessing that is the problem?
<koiril> billybigrigger, Yeah I was really hoping to get it to work. I'm going to try posting in the Ubuntu forums as well
<billybigrigger> koiril::: and mind you, i set my raid up when i installed the os, ubuntu did all the config for me
<losher> henrik_: do you have a spare system you can try out the single user theory on? I don't ....
<phpgunner> but doesn't work when i press it
<koiril> billybigrigger, Really?
<billybigrigger> koiril::: hell yeah, way easier :P
<chelehandsome> how can I configure a proxy server to get connected to internet in Ubuntu server??
<koiril> billybigrigger, I tried both desktop and server edition of Ubuntu but neither gave me the option
<billybigrigger> koiril::: alternate cd :P
<losher> What do people favor for an smtp client? Postfix?
<koiril> billybigrigger, Ooooo where do I get a copy of that?
<billybigrigger> koiril::: hehe
<rycar> chelehandsome: put the settings into firefox?
<billybigrigger> koiril::: 64bit?
<g1er> ok. so I'm back again. can't get a wifi connection using bcm4318 to work on ubuntu 9.04. Dug up my puppylinux live SD and it connects to my unsecured network (and the internet) right after boot (no input etc required) any way I can find out and use whatever I once set up to make puppy work?
<chelehandsome> mm I dont have graphical environment
<billybigrigger> koiril::: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-alternate-amd64.iso
<phpgunner> Any help?
<chelehandsome> is ubuntu server
<chelehandsome> :(
<koiril> billybigrigger, I'll give that a shot. Thanks again for the help
<billybigrigger> koiril::: btw, is that your home server? how much were your 3x1TB drives?
<ltcabral> how do i force a program to close?
<truongloc> hello
<skyl> can someone tell me how to get my IP Address, Subnet Mask and ISP Gateway Address ?
<billybigrigger> ltcabral::: what program?
<billybigrigger> skyl::: ifconfig
<halberd> chelehandsome, use ifconfig, ifup, ifdown, and /etc/network/interfaces
<voldenet> ltcabral kill -9 $(pidof <progname>)
<truongloc> oh
<ltcabral> billybigrigger: kosmo
<halberd> to configure your connection
<koiril> billybigrigger, Yeah it is a home server. I almost bought 5 of em :D
<bastidrazor> ltcabral, killall program name or ps aux|grep programname .. kill -9 the PID of it
<halberd> if it is wireless use iwconfig and iwlist
<truongloc> i don't know
<koiril> billybigrigger, They were $90 CDN each
<ltcabral> voldenet: how do i get the pid
<billybigrigger> ltcabral::: you can try what voldenet suggested, or sudo killall kosmo
<billybigrigger> koiril::: from where?
<koiril> billybigrigger, Newegg.ca had a killer 1 day sale
<voldenet> ltcabral pidof <name>
<chelehandsome> but how is the command to add this parameter in interfaces??
<billybigrigger> koiril::: no way :P
<ltcabral> bastidrazor: killall kosmo wont work
<billybigrigger> koiril::: nice :P
<voldenet> kill -9 $(pidof kosmo) should work
<koiril> billybigrigger, They're the new low power drives too lol. I was lucky to catch it
<ltcabral> voldenet: returns nothing
<billybigrigger> koiril::: what brand? you have the link to them?
<voldenet> pidof returns nothing?
<ltcabral> voldenet: seems like prog name isnt really kosmo :P
<voldenet> use ps -a
<koiril> billybigrigger, Gimme a sec and I'll dig one up.
<voldenet> and find program name manually
<voldenet> or use top
<rycar> chelehandsome: set the environment variable http_proxy
<billybigrigger> koiril::: and for raid q's, check #ubuntu-server
<bastidrazor> ltcabral, try the 2nd suggestion in my statement
<koiril> billybigrigger, http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136317&nm_mc=TEMC-RMA-Approvel&cm_mmc=TEMC-RMA-Approvel-_-Content-_-text-_-
<billybigrigger> koiril::: if you don't want to reinstall the os, someone there should be able to help with the raid setup
<chelehandsome> ahh ok...thank I will try that right now
<koiril> billybigrigger I'll try that. Thanks
<billybigrigger> koiril::: $109.99 now :( hehe im a Seagate buy myself :P these 7200.12 500GB disks are pretty rockin :P
<kburton> My XFCE sidebar panels disappeared.  Does anyone know how to fix that?
<Nemes> This is going to sound stupid, but I cannot figure out how to move files with "mv" without overwriting those with the same name (and without being promted and having to answer "no" hundreds of times)
<koiril> billybigrigger, I would have bought those Seagate drives (the 1TB version) if this deal hadn't popped up
<voldenet> kburton rm -rf ~/.xfce
<voldenet> kburton rm -rf ~/.xfce*
<billybigrigger> koiril::: maybe your drives were DOA :P
<billybigrigger> koiril::: haha kidding
<koiril> billybigrigger, Haha I already tested them in my vista machine with HDTune
<koiril> billybigrigger, I burn-in every new piece of hardware I get the day I get it
<mib_hi2u> I cannot connect to my own https://localhost/ it says something about my ssl key being too long... does anyone know what this is about?
<mib_hjyq55hr> hey evrybody
<ajavid> hi
<bastidrazor> !ot | billybigrigger, koiril .. please keep this channel for support
<kburton> voldenet: I don't have any .xfce folders in my home directory
<ubottu> billybigrigger, koiril .. please keep this channel for support: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<TruthTaco> looking for help installing smplayer
<matrixblue> What's a small(< than 1 GB installed? Ubuntu based distro?
<billybigrigger> bastidrazor::: thanks, but your a few minutes behind :P
<koiril> Sorry
<ExMachina> I would like to apply window-F to be my hotkey, but it doesn't recognize the window button as a modifier key, it seems to only understand control and alt, tips?
<ajavid> TruthTaco, aptitude install smplayer
<ajavid> TruthTaco, you should enable medibuntu repository first
<mib_hjyq55hr> i've a serious problem with ubuntu
<TruthTaco> how do i enable mediabuntu
<ltcabral> lol it was java the prog name
<billybigrigger> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<TruthTaco> ive been at that site
<mib_hjyq55hr> can anybody help me
<TruthTaco> but i cant find what i need
<sheikpunk> hello
<TruthTaco> here's where i am https://launchpad.net/~rvm/+archive/mplayer
<TruthTaco> i dont know what a PPA is
<sheikpunk> anybody use playonlinux?
<billybigrigger> TruthTaco::: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<billybigrigger> sheikpunk::: once, to install far cry 2
<skyl> billybigrigger I mean my ISP    	IP Address, Subnet Mask, ISP Gateway Address /// I don't think that is in ifconfig
<sheikpunk> billybigrigger:
<billybigrigger> skyl::: do you have a router?
<skyl> billybigrigger yes
<sheikpunk>  installed GTA SanAndreas with PlayOnLinux
<sheikpunk>  on my ubuntu 9.04
<sheikpunk>  and after installation... i select GTA game on linux
<sheikpunk>  and click and run...
<sheikpunk>  and... nothing.
<FloodBot2> sheikpunk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sheikpunk>  nothing happens
<jon_c> Hey -- I gather we're supposed to use update-manager-core to update from one server distribution to the next; we have a Gutsy server that doesn't have update-manager-core installed, and we can't install it because Gutsy's been EoLed.  How can we get update-manager-core to upgrade to something that's still active?
<billybigrigger> skyl::: check your router's web administration page, usually 192.168.1.1
<mib_hjyq55hr> anybody know about MIKROTIK SERVER ?
<skyl> billybigrigger I am trying to set it in the router right now :(
<sheikpunk> billybigrigger: i installed gta san andreas
<bastidrazor> TruthTaco, which version of ubuntu do you have?
<billybigrigger> skyl::: use DHCP
<mib_hjyq55hr> hey evrybody
<sheikpunk> and that not start
<TruthTaco> 8.10
<billybigrigger> skyl::: DHCP should give you your information automatically
<mib_hjyq55hr> mikrotik OS router dosent work with ubuntu
<sheikpunk> nothing happens when i click on run
<billybigrigger> sheikpunk::: i don't know, i used it for all of 5 mins
<sheikpunk> billybigrigger: fine...
<bastidrazor> TruthTaco, https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20a%20PPA%20to%20your%20Ubuntu%20repositories  .. follow the directions on here
<sheikpunk> somebody?
<billybigrigger> sheikpunk::: check POL
<billybigrigger> sheikpunk::: check POL's website/forums/irc channel
<sheikpunk> billybigrigger: irc channel is empty
<sheikpunk> i check on google
<koiril> What's the command to find out which version of ubuntu you're running
<ExMachina> how do i use mod4 and the stuff in xmodmap to assign hotkeys in ubuntu>
<billybigrigger> sheikpunk::: why are you using POL anyway?
<Flannel> koiril: lsb_release -a
<krishmish> skyl: in the router config page, enable the router to provide dhcp, and if u see the options, u will find an option to bind a particular ip to the local machine
<mib_hjyq55hr> can anybody help me here ???????????
<mib_hjyq55hr> CAN ANYBODY HELP ME HERE ???
<mib_hjyq55hr> CAN ANYBODY HELP ME HERE ???
<mib_hjyq55hr> CAN ANYBODY HELP ME HERE ???
<FloodBot2> mib_hjyq55hr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<billybigrigger> sheikpunk::: GTA:SA is platinum under wine
<dthacker> koiril: lsb_release -a
<koiril> thanks
<sheikpunk> billybigrigger: platium?
<dthacker> !patience: mib_hjyq55hr
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sheikpunk> dont understand
<TruthTaco> why does installing stuff in linux have to be hell on earth
<sheikpunk> my english is very basic
<sheikpunk> sorry
<billybigrigger> sheikpunk:: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3780
<cryptide> how do i figure out what device a hard drive is?
<rycar> cryptide: fdisk -l
<sheikpunk> billybigrigger: i try again
<cryptide> sounds dangerous
<Flannel> TruthTaco: medibuntu doesn't have smplayer, but the regular repositories do.
<krishmish> skyl: once u set the dhcp on the router and if u still have problems with seeing the default gateway...do this... sudo route add defaultgw 192.168.1.1
<rycar> cryptide: man fdisk
<losher> cryptide: it's safe to run 'fdisk -l'
<Flannel> TruthTaco: to install smplayer, just install it through your favorite package manager.  Here's a howto for the most popular GUI one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<TruthTaco> my problem is... my mplayer was working but anything i ran in smplayer was giving problems
<cryptide> nothing happened
<TruthTaco> so i uninstalled smplayer
<krishmish> skyl : sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<drewww> hi all - trying to update a gutsy server to hardy, but we don't have update-manager-core installed yet. we can't seem to get it because gutsy is eol'd. how can we get around this?
<losher> cryptide: 'sudo fdisk -l'
<TruthTaco> even if i install smplayer i dont know if it will fix it
<bastidrazor> TruthTaco, it says on that site that smplayer has known issues in ubuntu
<sheikpunk> billybigrigger: thank you
<billybigrigger> sheikpunk::: no problem
<Flannel> drewww: Change your repos to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu and that'll let you get the stuff you need for Gutsy
<rycar> losher: ahh, my bad habit of logging in as root is revealed
<cryptide> thanks losher & rycar im adding a ntfs to fstab
<drewww> fantastic, t hanks
<drewww> just what I was looking for
<TruthTaco> well anyone have any suggestions for a good player for ubuntu then?
<losher> rycar: a hanging offense, hereabouts....
<rycar> TruthTaco: vlc?
<billybigrigger> TruthTaco::: what kind of player?
<bastidrazor> TruthTaco, totem or vlc
<mashedpgravy> i need some help with an external usb drive that has always worked pretty good, but suddenly ubuntu will not auto mount
<krishmish>  vlc
<TruthTaco> totem works for me except for custom fonts
<aurilliance> morning all. q: it is possible to install grub on a flash drive right?
<krishmish> <TruthTaco> vlc
<rycar> I use vlc on all OSes now.  I love that I don't have to mess with codecs
<TruthTaco> vlc gives me the same problem as smplayer... it randomly pauses
<billybigrigger> TruthTaco::: if your looking for a good audio player, google for an app called quod libet
<rycar> TruthTaco: slow computer?
<TruthTaco> video player
<TruthTaco> new computert
<losher> !usb | aurilliance
<ubottu> aurilliance: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<billybigrigger> TruthTaco::: vlc all the way :P
<TruthTaco> brand new computer almost
<rycar> TruthTaco: is it HD content?
<TruthTaco> possibly
<mashedpgravy> im not trying to install from usb
<krishmish> TruthTaco: vlc is probably the most comprehensive player around
<aurilliance> mashedpgravy: it was for me
<mashedpgravy> ah
<mashedpgravy> lol
<rycar> I am glad vlc hasn't tried to make stupid pretty graphical interfaces the default
<TruthTaco> if it is HD video's giving me problems.. how would i fix it?
<aurilliance> TruthTaco: I can't run HD vid's here either, simply because my cpu can't handle it....
<krishmish> TruthTaco: pls be specific
<losher> What do people favor for an smtp client? Postfix?
<rycar> TruthTaco: can you run regular videos but not HD?
<mashedpgravy> so does anyone know how i manually mount my usb drive?
<TruthTaco> i just got a new AMD dual core CPU
<TruthTaco> new motherboard
<rycar> mashedpgravy: the mount command
<mashedpgravy> i dont know it
<mashedpgravy> it always just popped up automatically
<TruthTaco> well... my problem is video's randomly pause about 2-3 during the video
<mib_hjyq55hr> i cant connect through MIKROTIK os router & port 80 is fine and evrything ok
<rycar> TruthTaco: what kind of video card?
<TruthTaco> it dosent pause on totem player but... the fonts for subs dont work right
<jon_high9000> I have been issues with Nvidia Drivers. mainly, my monitor dims for a short time.  is this happening to anybody else?
<billybigrigger> trubuntuh::: use vlc
<TruthTaco> how do i check what video card i have?
<ubuntunoobneedin> hi there i am fairly new to linux been using it a couple months and it works great for the stuff i do love it i now feel ready to try and get my video drivers working properly as i want to try the cool desktop effects is there someone who would walk me through how to make my video work properly?
<ajavid> 3% [3 mysql-server-5.0 5449681/24.0MB 22%]                          1217kB/s 2min 26s
<krishmish> TruthTaco: lshw
<mib_badAtLinux> Hi my apache claims :80 is already in use when i restart it... can someone help me fully kill my apache??
<ajavid> wow
<ajavid> thats fast
<krishmish> TruthTaco: will list all hardware
<ajavid> mib_badAtLinux, /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<msl> TruthTaco, lspci   is another option (less output)
<krishmish> TruthTaco: yeah msl is right
<mib_hjyq55hr> i cant connect to the internet through MIKROTIK os router .. i cant see its login page on firefox
<mib_badAtLinux> ajavid: its okay with that part :) but when i type start it tells me Address already in use
<Nippur_L> hii
<TruthTaco> ATI Technologies Inc R580 [Radeon X1900]
<ajavid> mib_badAtLinux, sudo nano /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<ExMachina> how do i use mod4 and the stuff in xmodmap to assign hotkeys in ubuntu?
<ajavid> mib_badAtLinux, fix the port there
<inx-live> If you have no multimedia keys, what are the default keys for XF86Audio?
<mib_badAtLinux> ajavid: http://www.mibbit.com/pb/sJ0oBR
<ajavid> mib_badAtLinux, in your virtual host, /etc/apache2/default or whatever it may be, use the proper port like <virtualhost *:80>
<mib_badAtLinux> ajavid: (its a pastebin)
<ubuntunoobneedin> hi there i am fairly new to linux been using it a couple months and it works great for the stuff i do love it i now feel ready to try and get my video drivers working properly as i want to try the cool desktop effects is there someone who would walk me through how to make my video work properly? pleeeeaaaasssseee
<sheikpunk> billybigrigger: you know how to add wine repo to install 1.2 version?
<sheikpunk> billybigrigger: on ubuntu jaunty
<ajavid> mib_badAtLinux, go to /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<mashedpgravy> can someone tell me how to mount my usb drive m,anually?
<msl> mashedpgravy, sudo tail -f /var/log/messages
<Sephiroth> This is getting really annoying now. I have been trying for the past couple days, even downloaded the 9.04 ISO a couple times, yet every time I install Jaunty, the install is flawless, but when I reboot, I get an error 17. Why do I continue to have this problem?
<msl> mashedpgravy, << plug in the drive >>
<mashedpgravy> i did
<msl> mashedpgravy, mount /dev/sdX1 /media/yourDrive
<ajavid> mib_badAtLinux, pastebin the erro rmessage
<VCoolio> ExMachina: use gconf-editor to manually enter <mod4>; system>prefs>key shortcuts doesn't handle windows key well
<CyL> what is a good wirelees tools for monitoring wireless network statistics in my area?
<mashedpgravy> how do i know if its sdb1 or sbc1 or ...???
<ExMachina> VCoolio, nm I found a very quick hack for it
<losher> Sephiroth: is there something unusual about your partitioning? Be honest...
<msl> mashedpgravy, That is why we are tailing the /var/log/messages file.  It will log when the drive is inserted.
<mib_badAtLinux> ajavid: pb http://www.mibbit.com/pb/oh4eTD
<ubuntunoobneedin> I want to get my video drivers working properly as i want to try the cool desktop effects is there someone who would walk me through how to make my video work properly?
<mib_badAtLinux> ajavid: it has been working for 1 month and then today it doesnt work
<parck> hye
<mashedpgravy> so when i plug in the drive nothing happens in the terminal window
<boss_mc> ubuntunoobneedin: what graphics card have you got?
<parck> what
<ubuntunoobneedin> boss_mc i am not sure
<ajavid> mib_badAtLinux, looks like your port is already in use
<mib_badAtLinux> ajavid: is it possible that my apache isnt really stopping when i stop it?
<Sephiroth> losher: No, Windows XP is on partition #1, I put Ubuntu on Partition #2 (After formatting Partition 2 as ext3). I used to do that with 8.04 just fine without any problems.
<ajavid> mib_badAtLinux, netstat -plant|grep 80
<boss_mc> ubuntunoobneedin: lspci | grep VGA
<ajavid> mib_badAtLinux, you maybe are having a stale apache2 pid file?
<ajavid> possibly
<dunkelschub> Hey guys, I'm having a problem getting my usb drive to mount, here is all the info: http://pastebin.ca/1461747
<boss_mc> ubuntunoobneedin: in terminal
<ajavid> mib_badAtLinux, before doing anything, lets find out which process is using port 80
<mashedpgravy> so in terminal i typed the mount command
<mib_badAtLinux> ajavid: netstat results: http://www.mibbit.com/pb/t007wg
<mashedpgravy> and i got sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/New\ Volume
<mashedpgravy> and it said doesnt existp
<mashedpgravy> or something like that
<msl> mashedpgravy, Do you have a directory created at /media/New\ Volume  ?
<Jackrabbit> Hey guys i got some questions, im a total noob and I wanted to get my drivers off envy can anyone take me through this?
<losher> Sephiroth: sometimes grub gets its parameters wrong. If you want to, you can boot the live-cd and we'll try & fix it...
<mashedpgravy> my drive is labeled NEw VOlume
<mashedpgravy> so thats where it usually is
<ajavid> mib_badAtLinux, could you run the netstat command as root?
<mashedpgravy> New Volume
<dunkelschub> Hey guys, I'm having a problem getting my usb drive to mount, here is all the info: http://pastebin.ca/1461747 any suggestions?
<msl> mashedpgravy, mkdir /media/New\ Volume && mount /dev/sdb1 /media/New\ Volume
<mashedpgravy> another one..
<TruthTaco> i installed vlc player and i cant get it to run
<mib_badAtLinux> ajavid: root netstat http://www.mibbit.com/pb/CmjPR9
<Sephiroth> losher: I am on the live-cd right now.
<ubuntunoobneedin> boss_mc   http://pastebin.ca/1461751
<mashedpgravy> do i do it all in one command like that with the &&?
<msl> You can
<mashedpgravy> ok
<boss_mc> ubuntunoobneedin: you're using Intel Integrated graphics
<losher> Sephiroth: goodok, open a terminal, type 'sudo fdisk -l' and paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<msl> The && just runs the second command if the first is successful
<mashedpgravy> it says only root can do that but i used sudo
<TheDJACR> I'm runnig lxde. Whenever I open firefox, the session dies and I go back to xdm
<Jackrabbit> or maybe another question is why dont I have system in the top corner?
<ubuntunoobneedin> boss_mc so how do i fix it
<ajavid> mib_badAtLinux, kill 5436
<boss_mc> ubuntunoobneedin: well, the drivers are installed with ubuntu, there's nothing more to do
<TruthTaco> can someone give me a command that will start vlc from the command line?
<ajavid> mib_badAtLinux, run netstat command as root again
<ubuntunoobneedin> boss_mc when i try to run compiz it says i need drivers
<dunkelschub> TruthTaco: cvlc
<boss_mc> ubuntunoobneedin: try running compiz --replace & in the terminal
<mib_badAtLinux> ajavid: excellent its fixed now :)
<Sephiroth> losher: http://paste.ubuntu.com/196739/
<mashedpgravy> when i just try the make volume part it says it cannot because the file exists
<TruthTaco> i cant figure how how to get the vlc interface to launch
<ajavid> mib_badAtLinux, :)
<mib_badAtLinux> ajavid: sadly now i must go find where ever i wrote my ssl cert password
<mashedpgravy> or make directory..
<TruthTaco> vlc and cvlc dont do it
<mib_badAtLinux> ajavid: but apache is startable now, thank you :)
<ajavid> mib_badAtLinux, I can't help with that!
<ajavid> mib_badAtLinux, np
<boss_mc> TruthTaco: what messages do you get if you run vlc?
<mib_badAtLinux> ajavid: do u know why this thing periodically breaks??
<ajavid> I'm new to ubuntu
<ajavid> I have no idea
<msl> mashedpgravy, OK... What was the error you were getting when trying to mount before?
<krishmish> TruthTaco: cvlc is for use without interface...with interface, simply use <vlc>
<mib_badAtLinux> ajavid: ah, well i'll just remember this process of finding it and killing it if it does it again :) buys me a month each time thanks a ton ajavid
<ajavid> mib_badAtLinux, though we should figure why
<TruthTaco> [00000381] main interface error: no interface module matched "screensaver,none"
<losher> Sephiroth: ok, your root is on /dev/sda2, swap is on /dev/sdb5. I'd prefer a separate /home partition but that's your business.
<TruthTaco> [00000381] main interface error: no suitable interface module
<TheDJACR> Firefox is crashing X...
<mashedpgravy> mount point /New\ Volume does not exist
<mib_badAtLinux> ajavid: my router had an error before it happened.. perhaps thats related
<Jackrabbit> im sure its a simple question but how do I get the system in the menu, im sure it has me logged in as a normal user and not a super user right?
<parck> Ada and I also have been possible
<losher> Sephiroth: fsck /dev/sda2 ; mkdir /mnt/root; mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/root
<krishmish> cvlc
<ajavid> mib_badAtLinux, do you have any other webservers installed?
<boss_mc> TruthTaco: ask in #videolan
<ajavid> though it can't be... as your pid was apache2
<parck> no
<boss_mc> TruthTaco: they'll have the answer, fac
<msl> mashedpgravy, Are you sure you are specifying    /media/New\ Volume     and not    /New\ Volume   ?
<boss_mc> *t
<mashedpgravy> yes
<mashedpgravy> type o
<ajavid> look for bugs on apache2-common or apache2 mpm-fork packages on the bugtracker
<Sephiroth> losher: Ok.
<ajavid> this is abnormal behavriour
<mashedpgravy> jamesnmandy@jamesnmandy-desktop:~$ sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/New\Volume
<ajavid> there maybe a problem in the apache2 init script which dosn't properly shutdown the apache2 pid
<mashedpgravy> mount: mount point /media/NewVolume does not exist
<mashedpgravy> i think i forgot the space
<losher> Sephiroth: Please pastebin your /mnt/root/grub/menu.lst file
<mib_badAtLinux> ajavid: i dont think that i do.. the only weird thing i do is that all my sites are 443
<ajavid> so it was a stale apache2 pid which kept port 80 locked
<msl> mashedpgravy, Ya, you forgot the space :)
<msl> Can't escape the V
<mib_badAtLinux> ajavid: and i have really strict iptable rules
<mashedpgravy> ok again
<ajavid> strange
<mashedpgravy> jamesnmandy@jamesnmandy-desktop:~$ sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/New\ Volume
<mashedpgravy> mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<boss_mc> ajavid: also, after stopping listening on a port, it will be blocked for up to 4 mins in TIME_WAIT mode
<ajavid> mashedpgravy, sudo fdisk -l
<ajavid> mashedpgravy, look at the list of available block devices
<Sephiroth> losher: http://paste.ubuntu.com/196741/
<ubuntunoobneedin> boss_mc could you look at this please http://paste.ubuntu.com/196740/
<mashedpgravy> http://pastebin.ca/1461755
<mib_badAtLinux> ajavid: before i tried to stop apache i was getting an error that said that my ssl key was too long.. as if it were corrupt or something
<ajavid> yeh
<ajavid> this is why I use kde4 desktop in ubuntu
<ajavid> but I keep my server in a debian stable chroot
<map7> How do I keep my network interface up after I logout of a session?  (I'm using Ubuntu 904 desktop i386)
<parck> oh yes thank you verry muth
<ajavid> I do't trust ubuntu with my server stuff
<ajavid> sorry.
<parck> ok
<krishmish> ison slart
<parck> what your name
<losher> Sephiroth: looks ok, let's check the uuid: sudo vol_id /dev/sda2
<mashedpgravy> so it doesnt even show my us drive
<mashedpgravy> usb drive
<ajavid> mashedpgravy, type dmesg|tail -n 20
<ajavid> mashedpgravy, that is after you take out your usb and plug it back in
<zbanks> I don't know if someone can help me here, but it'd be nice if you could point me in a better direction. I accidentally formatted a FAT32 parition as ext3. How can I recover the data? Programs aren't recognizing it as FAT because it's ext... Should I change it, or is that just making it worse?
<ajavid> see if it get regisitered
<mashedpgravy> ok
<mashedpgravy> unplugging
<Wixicy> Hello
<parck> you are craizy
<Sephiroth> losher: http://paste.ubuntu.com/196745/
<mashedpgravy> back in
<mashedpgravy> holy shit
<ajavid> mashedpgravy, now dmesg
<boss_mc> ubuntunoobneedin: got xserver-xgl installed?
<ajavid> mashedpgravy, don't curse
<mashedpgravy> after so many times suddenly it works
<mashedpgravy> sorry
<mashedpgravy> i got excited
<FloodBot2> mashedpgravy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mashedpgravy> why does it say i flooded
<ajavid> who still uses xserver-xgl?
<ajavid> don't use that
<_> who pl??
<randall> matrixblue, you wouldn't happen to be here tonight would you?
<losher> Sephiroth: that's good. notice how the uuid for your root partition matches the uuid specified in the menu.list file
<boss_mc> ajavid: what would you use?
<Wixicy> How may I change the default server where Ubuntu download packages and updates from, under jaunty
<mashedpgravy> ajavid, what causes this?
<ajavid> everything now has indirect rendering
<Guest72409> who pl??
<ajavid> use xorg7.4 in latest ubuntu w/ your video driver
<losher> Sephiroth: now do ls -l /mnt/root/boot & paste
<ajavid> no need for xserver-xgl
<ajavid> xserver-xorg + indirect is good
<ajavid> xgl was an ugly hack.
<msl> Wixicy, You can specify specific servers in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Guest72409> who PL?????
<boss_mc> ajavid: point well made, xserver-xgl no longer exists
<Sephiroth> losher: http://paste.ubuntu.com/196746/
<billybigrigger> anyway i can get a site admin from ubuntuforums.org to change my profile name?
<randall> I need a bit of help getting my wifi card to work with ubuntu 9.04
<KnX1> alo
<ajavid> randall, chipset?
<KnX1> alguien en español por acá?
<Guest72409> hi
<Wixicy> msl, isnt it an easy way to do it?
<randall> ajavid, what is a chipset?
<mashedpgravy> here is the output from connecting the drive if anything looks odd to you guys
<ajavid> randall, what is your wifi chipset?
<mashedpgravy> http://pastebin.ca/1461758
<Johny_Under> mae
<boss_mc> !es | KnX1
<ubottu> KnX1: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<randall> ajavid, how might i check that?
<Johny_Under> el que solicita español, foro equivocado
<ajavid> randall, sudo aptitude install pciutils; sudo lspci
<KnX1> olk
<KnX1> ok
<Flannel> !es | Johny_Under
<ubottu> Johny_Under: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<KnX1> my question in veru simple
<msl> Wixicy, No matter what you are going to need to know the servers you want to use.  I don't know that there is a GUI to select the local mirrors...
<KnX1> *very
<Cry__Baby> how do i totally clear all visited websites from opera?
<losher> Sephiroth: filenames match the ones in /mnt/root/boot. Nothing obviously wrong there either. Now paste /mnt/root/etc/fstab please
<Wixicy> msl, what is the default ubuntu server for Australia, eventually Sydney?
<scales11> hi all i am trying to setup an access point, i followed this guide http://blog.robin.smidsrod.no/index.php/2008/08/08/how_to_setup_an_atheros_based_access_poi  but i made the following changes: http://pastebin.ca/1461761  anyone mind telling me what i did wrong cause it isnt working :(
<stealth-> what version of sauerbraten is in the respritories
<stealth-> ?
<stealth-> !info | sauerbraten
<ubottu> sauerbraten: Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<ubottu> 'sauerbraten' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<stealth-> !info sauerbraten
<ubottu> sauerbraten (source: sauerbraten): 3D first-person game engine. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 0.0.20080620.dfsg-1 (jaunty), package size 654 kB, installed size 1532 kB
<ajavid> heh, sour briton
<ajavid> ;)
<boss_mc> stealth-: 20080620
<stealth-> yeah, doesnt say version :(
<stealth-> boss_mc: ?
<Sephiroth> losher: http://paste.ubuntu.com/196747/
<losher> ajavid: no other kind, is there?
<stealth-> im looking for title, version
<randall> ajavid, http://pastebin.com/f1ffa738e
<stealth-> like, trooper, etc
<scharb> Been searching everywhere for a solution to vpnc: no response from target
<ajavid> #
<ajavid> 05:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<scharb> Am I in the wrong place?
<ajavid> !bcm
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ajavid> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ajavid> randall, see this link
<scharb> !cisco
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cisco
<losher> Sephiroth: that looks right too. ok, let's bring up grub. 'sudo grub'
<scharb> !vpnc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vpnc
<randall> ajavid, the first or second one
<Wixicy> !linksys
<Cry__Baby> how do i totally clear all visited websites from opera? when i choose tools/delete private data.  opera still has visited websitees saved somwhere because if i type a letter. e.g a or s etc in opera url bar, it shows a list of all websites visited that starts with an a or s etc.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linksys
<ajavid> randall, 2nd
<hanasaki> I have a ntp server running that doesnt seem to be able to sync wiht the srever in the server's line... how can this be debuged?
<Sephiroth> losher: k
<ajavid> randall, you'd require b43 firmware, wireless-tools package and some configuration via iwconfig or /etc/networking/interfaces
<hanasaki> how long should it take for a ntp sever to sync?
<ajavid> randall, I don't know any gui tools for all these thigns sorry
<ajavid> randall, aptitude install wireless-tools b43-fwcutter
<losher> Sephiroth: find /mnt/boot/stage1
<Jackrabbit> can anyone help me?
<ajavid> randall, after installation, sudo iwconfig essid "whatever it is"; sudo iwconfig wireless-key WHATEVER
<ajavid> Jackrabbit, ask
<Jackrabbit> well I have 2 questions one probably relates to the other
<Sephiroth> losher: That's a file not found.
<Jackrabbit> Hey guys i got some questions, im a total noob and I wanted to get my drivers off envy can anyone take me through this?
<KnX1> I am a problem in epiphany browser and firefox browser, the flash support is very slow,  to have happened something similar ?
<KnX1> I am a problem in epiphany browser and firefox browser, the flash support is very slow,  to have happened something similar ?
<musicpengiun> Whats a good wireless keyboard/mouse for Linux???
<ajavid> what is envy
<Cry__Baby> How do i totally clear all visited websites from opera? when i choose tools/delete private data.  opera still has visited websitees saved somwhere because if i type a letter "a" or "s" etc. in opera URL bar, it shows a list of all websites visited that starts with an a or s. So Opera does not delete all websites I visited, even after I chose to delete everything in "tools/delete private data". Is this security bug a known bug in Opera?
<scales11> musicpengiun: does it matter?
<ajavid> musicpengiun, whatever has the best reviews/ratings on newegg
<ajavid> OS doesn't matter
<losher> Sephiroth: ok, please stand by...
<TruthTaco> ive installed vlc now and when playing a test video i get this QPainter::begin: Paint device returned engine == 0, type: 1
<TruthTaco> any idea's?
<ajavid> get something thats  low energy consuming and has a good range
<Jackrabbit> ajavid its a program that gets ati video drivers becuase right now my screen is max lol
<TruthTaco> no one is alive in the vlc room
<scales11> i need some help with my wifi please...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7463988#post7463988
<boss_mc> Cry__Baby: delete ~/.opera
<ajavid> Jackrabbit, lspci|grep VGA
<ajavid> Jackrabbit, try to use packaged software in ubuntu as much as possible
<losher> Sephiroth: ok. exit from grub
<Jackrabbit> ajavid ok so what do I do with that command do I put it in terminal?
<ajavid> Jackrabbit, r5xx and below on ati == free 3d accel with xorg 7.4 and latest mesa in jaunty
<Sephiroth> losher: ok.
<boss_mc> TruthTaco: were you trying in #vlc? cos the correct channel is #videolan
<FAJ> hi getting this error:  cd: 1: can't cd to /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/build
<FAJ>  help?
<ExMachina> is anjuta still horribly bugged?
<ajavid> Jackrabbit, for r6xx + only do you require the fglrx driver
<TruthTaco> im in videolan
<ajavid> Jackrabbit, whate exactly are you trying to do?
<TruthTaco> 178 people in the room
<losher> Sephiroth: please execute the following commands: http://paste.ubuntu.com/196750/
<randall> ajavid, awesome walk through! thank you very much!
<ajavid> randall, yw
<Jackrabbit> well im trying to get my video card to work with ubuntu and when I googed my video card and ubuntu apparently people were having trouble and had to use this program called envy
<ajavid> Jackrabbit, don't do random things like that
<ajavid> I don't know envy and I wouldn't trust it
<musicpengiun> Whats a good wireless keyboard/mouse for Linux???
<Jackrabbit> lol ok
<scales11> any help please? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7463988#post7463988
<FoxBlitzz> ajavid: You mean you actually got r5xx to work with 3D games in Jaunty? It always completely breaks on my system
<boss_mc> musicpengiun: anything usb based will work fine
<ajavid> Jackrabbit, in console terminal, sudo aptitude pciutils; lspci|grep VGA
<ajavid> FoxBlitzz, it works perfectly
<boss_mc> musicpengiun: bluetooth should work but no promises
<ajavid> FoxBlitzz, its been working perfectly for some months now
<FoxBlitzz> ajavid: Tried Sauerbraten. Crashed while loading the first texture.
<Jackrabbit> ajavid ok is that all on line like: sudo aptitude pciutils; lspci|grep VGA
<ajavid> half a year ago it was good
<Sephiroth> losher: ok, done.
<ajavid> Jackrabbit, yes, ; is a bash newcommand delimiter
<FoxBlitzz> ajavid: Tried running a DirectX 7 game in Wine. Severe severe display corruption and < 2 FPS
<ajavid> FoxBlitzz, you still can't beat fglrx in preformance
<rww> FoxBlitzz: did you have Compiz/Visual Effects turned on?
<FoxBlitzz> ajavid: I hardly call it even remotely usable
<musicpengiun> boss_mc, thanks ..even logitech? cordleses?
<ajavid> FoxBlitzz, everything is fine here
<scales11> no help?
<boss_mc> musicpengiun: yes
<Jackrabbit> ajavid ahhhh man I tell ya once my screen is fixed I cant wait to read and learn about this OS becuase I played with my buddies and love it!
<ajavid> I play diablo2 in dx mode
<FoxBlitzz> rww: I use KWin, for the matter, and yes, compositing doesn't have any effect
<losher> Sephiroth: chroot /mnt/root /bin/bash
<FoxBlitzz> ajavid: Yes, and I want my fglrx back!
<musicpengiun> boss_mc, ok..thanks..i was reading that most wireless keyboard/mouse dont work
<ajavid> Jackrabbit, you need to tell me what I asked for please
<Sephiroth> losher: ok
<Wixicy> mbl, nevermind I could change it under system>software sources
<ajavid> scales11, sec
<musicpengiun> boss_mc, was trying to avoid a headache
<boss_mc> musicpengiun: if they're usb, they'll appear to ubuntu as a normal keyboard
<Cry__Baby> How do i totally clear all visited websites from Firefox and Opera? When I choose "tools/delete private" data from Opera and "tools/clear private data" from Firefox, they still have visited websites saved somwhere because if I type a letter "a" or "s" etc. in opera and firefox URL bar, it shows a list of all websites visited that starts with an a or s. So Opera and Firefoxdoes not delete all websites I visited, even after I chose to delete everything in "tool
<scales11> ajavid: thanks
<bastidrazor> !envy-ng | Jackrabbit .. still is recommended though
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy-ng
<FAJ> hi getting this error:  cd: 1: can't cd to /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/build help
<boss_mc> Cry__Baby: I already told you... delete ~/.opera
<ajavid> scales11, sorry, no idea
<scales11> ajavid: i have been trying to find a solution for weeks
<bastidrazor> oh.. really
<scales11> grrr.
<Cry__Baby> boss_mc: it happens in firefox too.. try it
<Jackrabbit> ajavid ok im gonna try that command then see what happens
<bastidrazor> !envy | Jackrabbit
<ubottu> Jackrabbit: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<ajavid> Cry__Baby, look for some firefox addons that totally wipe stuff out
<rycar> boss_mc: that'll probably delete his preferences and bookmarks
<ajavid> security stuff
<Maddogz> hello, im having trouble getting my winmodem to work properly, ive followed this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7290382&postcount=4  and it connects, but nothing will work (firefox, etc), using 9.04, heres gnome connection log http://pastebin.com/m253884c0
<boss_mc> rycar: also deletes the history
<ajavid> I don't know envy
<musicpengiun> boss_mc, arent most wirless usb? what would the other option be?
<losher> Sephiroth: start grub again, then do find /boot/grub/stage1
<ajavid> I don't support envy
<Cry__Baby> where are these visited websites stored???
<ajavid> if you try envy, I can't help you
<rycar> boss_mc: well he could just delete his entire user account and recreate it
<boss_mc> Cry__Baby: firefox goes to google to create suggestions
<ajavid> Jackrabbit, that commadn will tell me what video card you have
<Sephiroth> Losher: (hd0,1)
<ajavid> Jackrabbit, then we can try to get the corerct driver and configure your xorg resolution
<boss_mc> Cry__Baby: so it will always have a list of sites, I guess opera does similar
<bastidrazor> Jackrabbit, first try ajavid's method.. envy is the last of the last resorts
<rycar> Cry__Baby: firefox preferences, privacy, settings, check all boxes
<phpgunner> can anyone tell me how to get wifi working on a laptop? I have tried installing drivers through the administrator->hardware drivers, ndiswrapper, etc, its kinda buggy, sometimes it will pick up wifi, most of the time, it just doesn't even act like there is wifi on here
<losher> Sephiroth: excellent.
<Cry__Baby> boss_mc: no no no... its stored and it checks my hard drive.. cause those "suggestions" show private websites i visited
<rycar> Cry__Baby: also try #firefox
<ajavid> ndiswrapper is horrible
<barabajagal> phpgunner: it depends on which wifi card you have
<ajavid> phpgunner, what is your wifi chipset?
<ajavid> phpgunner, lspci, pastebin output
<ajavid> its in the pciutils package
<FAJ> hi getting this error:  cd: 1: can't cd to /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/build help
<FAJ> so how can i set the KERNEL Path?
<Jackrabbit> ajavid hmm it says this command does not have super cow powers
<ajavid> lol
<phpgunner> http://pastebin.com/m79d492bb
<ajavid> #
<ajavid> 07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<ajavid> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ajavid> check here
<losher> Sephiroth: type: root (hd0,1)
<Sephiroth> losher: ok.
<phpgunner> ?
<phpgunner> damn xchat messing up
<musicpengiun> boss_mc, do you have cordless? if so, is there any lag time?
<losher> Sephiroth: now setup(hd0)
<Jackrabbit> ajavid im an idiot it says ATI Technologies RV630 Radeon HD 2600XT
<phpgunner> ajavid: did you paste a link or anything to me?
<boss_mc> musicpengiun: I had a wireless mouse, till I kicked the dongle, worked fine, no lag
<Sephiroth> losher: Error 27: Unrecognized command
<boss_mc> musicpengiun: I wasn't gaming with it, but I didn't notice any slowdown
<musicpengiun> boss_mc, ok thanks..
<losher> Sephiroth: my mistake, it's fussy about spacing, leave a space between setup and (hd0)
<Sephiroth> losher: ok.
<losher> Sephiroth: and exit
<ajavid> phpgunner, can you pastebin me lspci -n
<phpgunner> sure, one sec
<Sephiroth> losher: ok.
<ajavid> Jackrabbit, its r6xx, you can use expeimental 3d but it won't do any good, 2d is just good in radeonhd atm
<ajavid> Jackrabbit, you should get ati binary driver
<ajavid> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<phpgunner> http://pastebin.com/m1d0d8a88
<ajavid> Jackrabbit, you need the fglrx driver
<musicpengiun> boss_mc, thanks for your help..gonna go to target and get me one :)
<losher> Sephiroth: ok, we've reinstalled grub and all the files check out. Time to cross your fingers and reboot. If it doesn't boot, please note down the exact error msg
<boss_mc> musicpengiun: have fun!
<Jackrabbit> ajavid ohhh boy this is gonna be fun
<Kados_> Hey everyone... Im here to ask you a question... I have a friend that I convinced to install Ubuntu 9.04 on their machine... she was doing photo work in gimp and had all sorts of files she copied over to her desktop from her Windows Vista Parition... the files were there and she was working with them all day for two days... she shutdown her computer... and this morning went back into linux....
<Kados_> ...She saw the files on her desktop..but when she went to open them it said that the files did not exist. She restarted just to see if that would fix the issue... now all the files are gone!! She is pretty upset about it...and I cannot for the life of me figure out what caused it.
<ajavid> !ath5k
<Sephiroth> losher: ok.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ath5k
<ajavid> hm
<ajavid> I see
<ajavid> ok, ath5k is a completey free driver
<ajavid> no firmware required afaik
<tacoscari> Hi every1, i have a problem when i restart my computer after enabling the nvidia driver 180, Can any1 tell how to disable this in the console(im a newbie)
<Kados_> All I could find related to it at all was https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/349713
<ajavid> phpgunner, sudo modprobe ath5k
<Kados_> and thats only kind of similar
<ajavid> phpgunner, this is the kernel module you need to run your card
<ajavid> phpgunner, after sudo modprobe ath5k, check dmesg |tail -n 20
<phpgunner> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
<ajavid> don't use ndiswrapper
<Kados_> Help me guys... I need some insight
<ajavid> there is no need to, ath5k is totally free
<Kados_> :P
<ajavid> works natively on linux
<phpgunner> didn't type anything about ndiswrapper
<phpgunner> just what you showed me
<musicpengiun> ajavid, whats wrong with ndiswrappers?
<phpgunner> do i need to uninstall it?
<ajavid> sometimes they work, sometimes they don't
<ajavid> you're using windows binary driver emulation, its never good
<musicpengiun> ajavid, but i couldnt get ath5k working
<tacoscari> so any1 knows obut this problem with the nvdia driver, at the begginig it just satys in a checking screen
<georgeofthejungl> how do you install 32 bit skype on 64
<ajavid> you should be able to get it working
<ajavid> its shipped with ubuntu kernels starting from v2.6.25-
<phpgunner> ajavid: I am wondering if its because of the wifi button on the laptop?
<ajavid> phpgunner, possibly
<phpgunner> red when disabled and blue when on
<georgeofthejungl> !skype64
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about skype64
<phpgunner> never blue
<musicpengiun> ajavid, hmmmm
<phpgunner> even when i hit it
<phpgunner> work around for that?
<Jackrabbit> ajavid I have one more question if you dont mind, when it says goto system -> admin I dont have that and even beside applications/places I dont have admin am I not logged in as admin?
<ajavid> Jackrabbit, I amnew to kubuntu, I'm sorry i dunno
<georgeofthejungl> i would like to know how to install skype on 64 bit ubuntu.
<ajavid> I only know command line mostly
<haitiankid4lyfG1> hola
<tacoscari>  Hi every1, i have a problem when i restart my computer(It just stays in a black screen the appears to do some chekin, but just there) after enabling the nvidia driver 180, Can any1 tell how to disable this in the console(im a newbie)
<ajavid> georgeofthejungl, I'd imagine enable the medibuntu repository and grab it form there
<ajavid> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<musicpengiun> ajavid, how do you configure ath5k?
<phpgunner> ajavid: is there anything i can do about the wifi button?
<ajavid> phpgunner, push it?
<Jackrabbit> ajavid  ahh its ok thanks anyways im gonna try to see if I can figure out my drivers thanks again for your help
<phpgunner> lol...
<phpgunner> don't think i already tried that ? :P
<haitiankid4lyfG1> need some bluetooth help
<haitiankid4lyfG1> trying to tether via blutooth
<ajavid> musicpengiun, sudo modprobe ath5k; sudo aptitude install wireless-tools; confirm ath5k is loaded successfully via dmesg, see it asisgn a device node to your nic, sudo iwconfig essid "blah"; etc.
<phpgunner> like before i even started fooling with the drivers, i had wire hooked to it, sometimes it would show wifi points
<ajavid> man iwconfig
<phpgunner> so im guessing its the button
<ajavid> afaik, ubuntu shoudl autoconfigure the free ath5k module and your wifi
<ajavid> use network-manager in gnome
<tacoscari>  Hi every1, i have a problem when i restart my computer after enabling the nvidia driver 180, Can any1 tell how to disable this in the console(im a newbie) Sorry to be such a pain , any1 knows how to fix this or disable it, to get the desktop working
<ajavid> Jackrabbit, its easy, you just follow the guide on ubuntu wiki
<jezi22> i tried to install KDE
<ajavid> Jackrabbit, install fglrx driver
<jezi22> but when i try to log in
<jezi22> it gets an error message
<ajavid> tacoscari, start with the single user recovery mode
<FloridaGuy> how do i make a livecd of my pc
<ajavid> tacoscari, use the fix X option
<musicpengiun> thanks
<ajavid> tacoscari, will reset your device section fron nvidia to whatever free one works
<Sephiroth> losher: Error 17
<Jackrabbit> ajavid  wicked ya im reading right now thanks again! A+ for you
<phpgunner> now it shows Wireless Networks in the network taskbar icon, but doesn't list actual networks
<phpgunner> so irritating...
<ajavid> np
<musicpengiun> how can i format an external drive that has bad sectors
<ajavid> musicpengiun, throw it away
<phpgunner> makes me really want vista :(
<apetickler_> Say folks, can anyone help me out with a question about upgrading to Jaunty over SSH?
<Sephiroth> losher: I get to Grub loading stage 1.5, telling me it's loading, then the next line says Error 17.
<ajavid> musicpengiun, you don't want this driv anymore, disk space is amazingly cheap these days
<musicpengiun> ajavid, but linux can still read it..though i can not write to it
<ajavid> Sephiroth, afaik, error 17 is easy to fix
<musicpengiun> ajavid, i bought this drive less than a year ago
<Sephiroth> ajavid: I've been trying to fix this for the past couple days.
<ajavid> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Troubleshooting.html#Troubleshooting <- go here
<ajavid> look at what error 17 means first
<bastidrazor> http://madberry.org/2008/11/how-to-get-atheros-ar242x-to-work-on-810-intrepid-ibex/  to whomever needed the ath5k driver for ibex.
<losher> Sephiroth: crap. In that case, I'm out of ideas. I can only suggest you start googling for 'grub error 17' and trying some of the suggestions. Some people have changed bios settings, others have edited grub's device.map
<ajavid> Sephiroth, is your / ext4?
<phpgunner> where would i go to figure out how to use my wifi button for ubuntu?
<jezi22> it say kstartupconfig4 error or something
<ajavid> grub legacy can't boot ext4 /boot
<haitiankid4lyfG1> ajavid can you lend a hand, trying to tether via bluetooth
<ajavid> haitiankid4lyfG1, no experience with BT
<ajavid> sorry
<riegersn> is there an applet for gnome-panel that can control my laptop's touchpad?
<ajavid> riegersn, apt-cache search touchpad?
<Sephiroth> ajavid: Ok, I know what it means, but what I don't know is why Grub can't read from an ext3 partition?!?! I had 8.04 LTS on here on ext3 and it worked just fine.
<tacoscari> ajavid:  i did it , and still have the problem, it stays in the black screen that is doing the cheking
<ajavid> Sephiroth, coudl be a device map isse in grub
<ajavid> Sephiroth, google for common causes of grub error 17
<ajavid> etc.
<bzc> hello does anyone have any links to some good ubuntu blogs? google returns a lot of fluff
<losher> Sephiroth: ajadavid: there doesn't seem to be a good way to fix device map except by guesswork....
<musicpengiun> ajavid, is ath5k installed in ubuntu?
<ajavid> musicpengiun, yes
<ajavid> !ath5k
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ath5k
<ajavid> hm
<losher> Sephiroth: sorry I wasn't more help.... :-(
<tacoscari> Any1 knows any other soluyion to the nvidia driver problem, i already tried x fix
<musicpengiun> ajavid, FATAL: Module ath5k not found.
<bastidrazor> musicpengiun, which version of ubuntu?
<musicpengiun> 8.10
<bastidrazor> musicpengiun, when i had 8.10 this linked fixed my wifi issues ..  http://madberry.org/2008/11/how-to-get-atheros-ar242x-to-work-on-810-intrepid-ibex/
<ajavid> musicpengiun, ath5k_pci i believe
<Sephiroth> losher: Thanks for trying.
<musicpengiun> ok
<musicpengiun>  :)
<ajavid> !find ath5k_pci
<tacoscari> can someone give the command to completely disable nvdia drivers in the console
<ubottu> Package/file ath5k_pci does not exist in jaunty
<tacoscari> please
<SyphonSilent> is Ubuntu good If I want to learn C programming?
<bastidrazor> musicpengiun, now in 9.10 it works with no set up at all
<musicpengiun> FATAL: Module ath5k_pci not found.
<losher> Sephiroth: I think the device.map is probably the thing to try next. Best of luck...
<ajavid> tacoscari, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf (change device from nvidia to vesa or nv)
<haitiankid4lyfG1> um can anyone help with bluetooth tethering
<ajavid> musicpengiun, its probably in one of ht eubuntu linux modules packages
<Maddogz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1143904&page=2 <-- winmodem trouble =/
<losher> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SyphonSilent> is Ubuntu good If I want to learn C programming?
<musicpengiun> ajavid, in the cd? where?
<ajavid> sudo aptitude install linux-backports-modules-jaunty-generic
<bastidrazor> musicpengiun, in 8.10 you have to get the driver and add it to the kernel. that page gives you the driver and tells you how to
<musicpengiun> bastidrazor, thanks :)
<phpgunner> :/
<phpgunner> fucking beginning to hate this laptop X(
<ajavid> phpgunner, don't swear please
<edbian> SyphonSilent: Linux is good for just about anything you want to do on your computer :)  There are plenty of IDE's / debuggers for C (a lot of linux is written in C :) )
<ajavid> musicpengiun, you're on 8.10?
<ajavid> musicpengiun, install linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic; modprobe ath5k_pci
<edbian> phpgunner: Do you have a question?
<ajavid> not intrepid but whatever was 8.10
<ajavid> just change the name accordingly
<phpgunner> :/ how do you enable wifi? when you have the driver installed but  can't find networks, when you have like 5 around you?
<ajavid> phpgunner, is your nic even working
<ajavid> phpgunner, dmesg
<musicpengiun> ajavid, thanks ;)
<cuddlefish> hello, the livecd is stuck on the boot screen
<ajavid> phpgunner, sudo ifconfig, see if your nic shows it has wireless extensions
<phpgunner> iwconfig shows a wifi
<ajavid> ok
<kj4> cuddlefish, burn it again, slower
<SyphonSilent> What us a good C compiler?
<ajavid> gcc
<SyphonSilent> for linux
<cuddlefish> slower?
<edbian> phpgunner: You have stumbled upon a very difficult task.  I do know though that if you have the correct driver installed you DO find the networks.  Otherwise it is a driver problem (unless the device physically doesn't work)
<phpgunner> but can't use it, so just upset with the pos :(
<ajavid> tacoscari, please do not msg me
<kj4> cuddlefish, turn your burner down to 16x or so
<phpgunner> edbian: went through 3 diff processes now with the driver, know thats not the problem
<tacoscari> ajavid: sorry
<ajavid> tacoscari, pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<phpgunner> edbian: i think its the wifi button
<cylix> wow upgrading from feisty right now while be hind a proxy is a bear!  I'm not having any fun.. and its a production server.
<phpgunner> edbian: no idea where to begin with that though
<cuddlefish> I only have 2x and 16x
<cuddlefish> and 0x
<musicpengiun> bastidrazor, you had to do all that !!!!!
<edbian> phpgunner: The wifi button?
<kj4> cuddlefish, try 2x
<cuddlefish> kayt
<ajavid> musicpengiun, did you get it loaded?
<scales11> ok all another question : anyone know where i can add wpa protection to this setup: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessAccessPoint
<phpgunner> yea, its red when i guess hardware is off and blue when its on
<bastidrazor> bastidrazor, it really isn't that much.. and yes i followed it all
<phpgunner> pushed it but nothing happens
<TruthTaco> looking for help getting HD video's to display properly
<TruthTaco> in vlc
<musicpengiun> ajavid, not yet
<TruthTaco> or anything else for that matter
<phpgunner> at least that is the way it works in windows
<ajavid> TruthTaco, can your gfx card process HD?
<musicpengiun> ajavid, do i have too Blacklist ath_hal and ath_pci
<ajavid> TruthTaco, mayhap
<phpgunner> even installed wicd manager, but that didn't help either
<edbian> phpgunner: That is probably the driver.  I'm gonna do my best helping but I'm not making any guarantees.  What is the name of the wifi card??
<bastidrazor> musicpengiun, heh.. ^^ .. anyway really just get the driver unzip it.. yes blacklist ath_pci and then make make install then reboot
<TruthTaco> ATI Technologies Inc R580 [Radeon X1900]
<ajavid> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ath5k
<apetickler> Does anyone here love helping people with Samba?
<TruthTaco> thats what video card i have
<ajavid> TruthTaco, i have the same card
<edbian> phpgunner: Please begin your posts with my name :)
<ajavid> TruthTaco, radeon will not display/render/process HD video
<SyphonSilent> Is C and C++ the same thing?
<ajavid> TruthTaco, only fglrx will
<phpgunner> edbian: 07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<phpgunner> edbian: sorry bout the name thing, usually do :P
<ajavid> TruthTaco, you may ask/confirm in #radeon
<TruthTaco> whats fglrx?
<mbostwick> hello I have installed a new custom kernel but nvidia brakes, I can re run the nvidia installer everytime I switch kernels but is there a way to avoid doing that ?
<ajavid> fire GL X
<edbian> phpgunner:  ubuntu 9.04??
<phpgunner> yea
<ajavid> ati proprietry video driver, called catalyst
<phpgunner> edbain
<phpgunner> err
<msl> SyphonSilent, No, but they are similar
<phpgunner> edbian: xchat is buggy here
<edbian> ??
<edbian> phpgunner: How so?
<TruthTaco> so theres no way for me to run HD video without changing my video card?
<musicpengiun> ajavid, thanks..
<ajavid> mbostwick, shouldn't be using nvida binary intaller anyway
<musicpengiun> bastidrazor, thaks
<ajavid> its not supported here
<phpgunner> edbian: like for example, your last post was right in my nick...
<ajavid> mbostwick, use nvidia module from ubuntu
<TruthTaco> smplayer seems to play HD video but it just randomly pauses on me
<phpgunner> edbian: dunno why
<mbostwick> ajavid: I wasn't at first but it would work with the new kernel
<edbian> phpgunner: That's odd
<ajavid> use restricted drivers, or use module-assistant to build your own
<bastidrazor> phpgunner, do you know the SSID's of the networks around you? do they have security?
<ajavid> custom kernel, you need to rebuilt the module
<edbian> phpgunner: See my personal message?
<tacoscari> ajavid: do u want me to type he output of the command sudo etc/x11....
<scales11> ajavid: any advice on how i can get wpa protection on this setup https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessAccessPoint
<phpgunner> edbian: the bastidrazo one?
<fookme> Hello. VLC isn't playing some of my mp3s and I'm using the medibuntu repository. I'm sure it used to play them. Anyone know what might be wrong?
<ajavid> mbostwick, install module-assistant, nvidia-kernel-src etc. etc. and sudo m-a a-i nvidia
<ajavid> tacoscari, i just want you to look for the line in your xorg.conf that says 'nvidia' and chagne that to nv or vesa
<edbian> phpgunner: Look at your list of channels.
<ajavid> tacoscari, if that part is not in your file, it means Xorg is picking up nvidia automatically, and you now need to override that in xorg.conf by specifying a diff driver
<bc> ugh, canonical.com designers used Adobe?
<ajavid> tacoscari, google for sample xorg.conf or look in /usr/share/doc/ somewhere in there
<nafunu> WOuld you guys reccommend running 8.10 instead of jaunty for a linux noob?
<Viking667> hey there. Sorry to ask this yet again, but I'm getting errors whenever I try to run apt-get update on jaunty-security. It keeps complaining that the following signatures were invalid:  40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<bc> nafunu: I'd give 9.10 a try, then fallback to 8.10 if you run into problems the channel can't help you solve.
<bc> nafunu: 9.04, sorry
<ajavid> scales11, nope
<scales11> bummer
<Viking667> where do I get this particular public key from?
<nafunu> well, Im running into graphics issues and I almost to the point of switching back windows. I love Ubuntu but Im having a hell of a time with these graphical handicap.
<ablyss> why would ubuntu take opera out of its line of distro sources
<Viking667> ... and yes, I know it should have happened in the version upgrade, but it didn't seem to.
<bastidrazor> Viking667, how did you upgrade?
<tacoscari> ajavid: It goe like  this Section "screen"
<ShadowSaint> Good evening folks. Nice to see that I'm not the only one who is in to Ubuntu. =) Running the system off a thumb drive.
<tacoscari> Identifier
<bc> nafunu: I can't help too much with graphics issues, but what is happening?
<tacoscari> and the dvide sadis "configured video device", so change configured video device to ves??
<InCrypto> hii i had small problem and was hoping cud get help on it .. im using apt-mirror to mirror repo's for various distro's of UBuntu and i have managed 2 get the Jaunty repo up and running . Now wen i sync the Intrepid repo and after symlinking it i get this error  :
<ectospasm> is there such a thing as screen affinity in X/GNOME/KDE/etc.?  I just spent too much time looking for an program that I opened  because it appeared on the other screen of my dual-monitor setup.
<InCrypto> W: Failed to fetch http://192.168.0.206/uk-archive-ubuntu/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-security/Release  Unable to find expected entry  restriected/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<Viking667> bastidrazor: uh, through the desktop upgrade tool. It advised me that a new version of Ubuntu was available, so I selected to upgrade. I had to comment _out_ the security source to do so successfully though.
<ajavid> tacoscari, you can install links2 or elinks, links, lynx, w3m, use one of those browsers to go to http://paste.debian.net/ <- at the bottom is a place where you can type in the location of /etc/X11/xorg.conf and it will upload it to the pastebin and give you a link, giv me that link
<ajavid> tacoscari, then i'll tell you what to do to it
<ajavid> tacoscari, to enable easy copy/paste and mouse use while in cli/console, sudo aptitude install gpm; sudo /etc/init.d/gpm start
<pimpycars> uhhh, can you do a full installation of ubuntu without damaging windows
<Viking667> I just did a search at ubuntu.com on "public keys" and got nothing.
<triplc> Hi All
<ajavid> Viking667, copy pate your error in google
<Viking667> pimpycars: only if you use a virtual machine of some sort
<InCrypto> no1 i guess :(
<ajavid> Viking667, lots of results
<ajavid> pimpycars, yes
<pimpycars> oh
<Viking667> ajavid: ah huh? but are there any fixes?
<ajavid> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<triplc> How to READ M$ Office 2003 XML document and 2007 DOCX. I search Google but I cannot make it.
<pimpycars> ajavid:how
<ajavid> Viking667, go search.
<Viking667> triplc: I use OpenOffice for that.
<ajavid> pimpycars, wubi
<Viking667> ajavid: heh. Thanks.
<Viking667> I'll go look now, again.
<ajavid> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75813
<pimpycars> ajavid:ill look at that
<triplc> Viking667: Hm...I try Open Office. Both Ooo of Ubuntu and the latest Ooo on Oo website, but it does not work.
<ubuntunoobneedin> something is wrong with my firefox icannot log into igoogle it freezes and when i go from page to page my back button does not work please help me
<pimpycars> ajavid: can partition my hard disk without formatting it?
<khenyeu> how to search 1 hidden file?
<triplc> Viking667: Please send me a link that have *working* instructions of how to use Open Office to read 2003 XML doc. Please
<ajavid> pimpycars, wubi installs ubuntu in a virtual file system residing on an ntfs volume, as a simple dos file
<ajavid> pimpycars, if you want to reparition your disk, use the actual installer
<triplc> (I am using Ubuntu Hardy 8.04)
<ajavid> pimpycars, afaict, you need to resize your ntfs volume to make room for a new ubuntu partition
<ajavid> correct?
<ubuntunoobneedin> something is wrong with my firefox icannot log into igoogle it freezes and when i go from page to page my back button does not work please help me but everything still works on my other laptop
<ajavid> triplc, afaik, you need oo.o 3.x
<ajavid> triplc, 2.4.x can't read .docx afaik
<Ro9u3oR> can someone assist me in getting my wifi connection working
<ajavid> triplc, ask in #openoffice.org
 * khenyeu how to search 1 hidden file?
<Ro9u3oR> im currently running eeebuntu on a 900a
<InCrypto> hii i had small problem and was hoping cud get help on it .. im using apt-mirror to mirror repo's for various distro's of UBuntu and i have managed 2 get the Jaunty repo up and running . Now wen i sync the Intrepid repo and after symlinking it i get this error  :
<InCrypto>  W: Failed to fetch http://192.168.0.206/uk-archive-ubuntu/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-security/Release  Unable to find expected entry  restriected/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<triplc> ajavid: OK. I also use Oo 3.1 now
<ajavid> khenyeu, what do you mean?
<triplc> ajavid: OK. I also use Oo 3.1 now. But it does not seem to open 2003 XML document
<ajavid> khenyeu, anyting that starts with a . is ahidden file
<ajavid> khenyeu, ls -a lists all files, hidden or not
<bastidrazor> Viking667, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=128602   this is old but it may work. be sure to make a back up of your sources.list
<ajavid> triplc, ask in #openoffice.org
<triplc> ok
<Guest3396> Hello something is wrong with my internet, i try to play some mp3 then instead i get a black window without any sound and i dont know what to do
<ajavid> Guest3396, be more precise
<Viking667> And I suspect I can import xxx key into my keyring too.
<ajavid> Guest3396, how are you playing it, you dl an dlay it in a mp3 player, or direct stream it via browser? which browser plugin are you uisng? mplayer-mozilla?
<ajavid> need more info
<Ro9u3oR> can someone assist me in getting my wifi connection working
<ubuntunoobneedin> I need Help something is wrong with my firefox i cannot log into igoogle it freezes and when i go from page to page my back button does not work please help me it all works on my other laptop
<ajavid> ubuntunoobneedin, use a diff browser
<Guest3396> well i click on a file called something like song.mp3 then instead of hearing music, i just see a black window and then i can't play music
<ajavid> ubuntunoobneedin, i think this is a documented bug
<Guest3396> my dad said it's probably something wrong with the internet
<ajavid> ubuntunoobneedin, look at firefox upstream bugs on igoogle as well on the ubuntu BTS
<ajavid> Guest3396, it probably means you don't have stuff installed
<Guest3396> i've installed everything
<Guest3396> it's not that
<ubuntunoobneedin> thanks ajavid but it has been working for months it just up and quit
<ajavid> Guest3396, start a console/terminal and cd to the directory where the mp3 is and type alsaplayer file.mp3
<Guest3396> it's something wrong with the internet
<Guest3396> what's start a console/terminal mean?
<ajavid> lets see if you can play mp3 files
<ajavid> oh boy
<Guest3396> i can't!
<ajavid> sure you can
<Guest3396> that's why i'm hear in this chat room
<ajavid> im on kubuntu so i can't hel pyou
<khenyeu> ajavid,sample: search hidden file: .fbdesk
<Guest3396> whats that?
<ajavid> but click on the application menu
<ajavid> go to system > terminal
<ajavid> mabye?
<Guest3396> ?? you mean my start menu?
<Guest3396> i dont know what application menu is
<ajavid> khenyeu, simplest way... sudo updatedb; locate fbdesk
<Guest3396> look, no need to get fancy, i know what the problem is, something wrong with the internet
<ajavid> Guest3396, alright, have fun fixing it.
<InCrypto> nevermind issue resolved ...typo errors :s
<khenyeu> ajavid, thanks
<InCrypto> Guest13513, The internet just broke :D
<Guest3396> this linux crap is stupid
<ajavid> Guest3396, you are not obligated to use linux.
<Guest3396> it breaks the www and crap
<InCrypto> Guest13513, plz tone your lingo
<ajavid> Guest3396, it seems that windows might be more suited to your needs
<ajavid> Guest3396, linux requires patience.
<Guest3396> i just want to play my mp3s and watch my shows
<InCrypto> and some level of curiousity
<ubuntunoobneedin> how do i check and see if my hard drive is full?
<Guest3396> how do i install my excel on here?
<extor> I've got cron running but my cronjobs are not executing. What could be wrong--how do I trace it?
<msl> ubuntunoobneedin, df -h
<InCrypto> ubuntunoobneedin, run df -h
<nomasteryoda> df -TH in a terminal ubuntunoobneedin
<ajavid> as soon as you stop acting like a little child crying about something he wants, I'm sure someone will attempt to help you
<ajavid> ...
<lstarnes> Guest3396: did you install the ubuntu-restricted-extras and flashplugin-nonfree packages?  They should provide support for many formats and flash
<Guest3396> how do i do that?
<InCrypto> Guest3396, enable the mediubuntu repository and then update the system and then install the codecs
<lstarnes> Guest3396: open a terminal (applications > accessories > terminal) then type this: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras flashplugin-nonfree
<Guest3396> what's a terminal?
<ajavid> stop asking questiosn and follow directions
<ajavid> Guest3396, terminal == like a dos prompt window
<lstarnes> Guest3396: it's a command line interface
<ajavid> where you can type commands
<InCrypto> a terminal is where most of ur linux adminstration is done ...can be found in Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<Guest3396> how do i open a terminal??
<lincoln_> Hey, does anyone use a Direct Connect client?
<lstarnes> Guest3396: I told you, applications > accessories > terminal
<ajavid> hit alt+f2 and when a box opens, type in gnome-terminal and hit enter
<ajavid> :/
<Guest3396> i don't have an applications menu, i'm running windows 98
<bastidrazor> !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubotu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<ajavid> apparantly clicking menu links too much science for him
<edbian> Guest3396: lmao
<Guest3396> i have a start menu
<ubuntunoobneedin> ok i dunno whats going on i cannot download a new browser i cannot empty my trash can what do i do
<ajavid> Guest3396, pleae go to #windows
<edbian> Guest3396: What are you doing in #ubuntu ??
<ajavid> Guest3396, trolling == instant ban
<InCrypto> lol
<Guest3396> i heard with linux you can get porno and stuff
<lstarnes> Guest3396: if you're running windows, please go to ##windows instead
<dsdeiz> hi, i've installed xmonad, then it's being listed in 'select session' right?
 * InCrypto whacks his head 
<ajavid> Guest3396, all we need to do is /ignore Guest3396
<ajavid> please stop feeding the troll
<lstarnes> Guest3396: this channel is only for support with ubuntu
<Guest3396> ok, how do i use ubuntu to get porno?
<ajavid> lstarnes, he seeks this attention, ignore him and he will go away.
<dsdeiz> woah
<ajavid> !ops Guest3396 is being rude and obnoxious and offtopic
<ubuntunoobneedin>  ok i dunno whats going on i cannot download a new browser i cannot empty my trash can what do i do its like i got a virus or something save me please
<bastidrazor> ajavid, you need to pipe that
<ajavid> i do not know how to
<lstarnes> ubuntunoobneedin: do you get any error messages?
<InCrypto> ubuntunoobneedin, why can u not dwnlad a new broswer
<edbian> ubuntunoobneedin: Is your harddrive filled to the max?
<Guest3396> lol
<dsdeiz> anyone? :D where do i find the startup programs when i select the 'xmonad' session?
<InCrypto> whcih browser u tryin 2 dwnld
<cuddlefish> Hello, now I am getting squashfs errors
<bastidrazor> ajavid, !ops | person who is stupid :P
<lincoln_> Hey, does anyone use a Direct Connect client?  I just downloaded LinuxDC++ and don't know which hub or how to connect.  Never used this thing...
<Flannel> ajavid, bastidrazor: it's alright.  We're here.
<ajavid> Flannel, thanks
<ubuntunoobneedin> no messages and yes it says my hard drive is full thats why i tried dumping trash can
<InCrypto> cuddlefish, wen installing UBuntu ..rite ?
<cuddlefish> slash bin slash login errors
<cuddlefish> yep
<sirninja> How do I remove ubuntu as a boot option after I uninstall wubi?
<lstarnes> ubuntunoobneedin: how much hard disk space did you give to ubuntu?
<ajavid> sirninja, edit boot.ini
<ajavid> sirninja, ask in ##windos how to do that
<ajavid> ##windows
<ubuntunoobneedin> all 80 gigs its my only os
<edbian> ubuntunoobneedin: Go to Applications -> Accessories -> Disk Analyzer and find out what is filling you drive
<Flannel> ajavid: No?
<aaronsnell89> I'm need the ubuntu driver for a rocketfish 5.1 PCI Card
<ajavid> Flannel, what do you mean no
<Flannel> sirninja: Just open boot.ini in a text editor, and remove the Ubuntu entry
<ajavid> Flannel, grub for NT is installed as a grldr via boot.ini
<losher> Sephiroth: still working on your grub issue. I found some stuff that may help.
<Flannel> ajavid: Don't direct him to ##windows for removal, that's rude.
<InCrypto> cuddlefish, u using a GFX card too ??
<ajavid> that is not rude
<Ricochet> hey guys i need help setting up my asus eee top with ubuntu 8.10 (jaunty doesnt work well it it) and i was wondering if someone could help me out, i am using this site http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=it&u=http://www.eeepc.it/guida-installare-ubuntu-su-asus-eee-top-1602/&ei=NQ83SpDaEJTKtgfMjoDcDA&sa=X&oi=translate&resnum=1&ct=result&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dhttp://www.eeepc.it/guida-installare-ubuntu-su-asus-eee-top-1602/%26hl%
<oespirit> Hello there, I am a student developer who has lost all my stuff, thanks to a ubuntu-wont-boot-after-kernel upgrade - same problem as that stated in this bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/devmapper/+bug/358654  However the solution there doesnt work for me as updating was competely done.
<Ricochet> i am too much of a noob
<cuddlefish> gfx?
<FloodBot2> Ricochet: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ajavid> I'm not supporting windows in here and I will direct users to the correct channel
<ubuntunoobneedin> yes my drive is full why can't i delete stuff
<Flannel> ajavid: ##windows has no idea what grub is.
<ajavid> if you have a problem with it, then Im sorry.
<cuddlefish> graphics?
<ajavid> Flannel, I told him to go there to find out how to edit boot.ini
<ajavid> please read more carefully before you confront next time
<cuddlefish> I have a video card, if that's what you mean
<InCrypto> cuddlefish, i faced similar issues earlier and all i did was detach the GFX card (mine was a 7200GS) install Ubuntu and then re attch the GFX card
<ajavid> Flannel, once again, I refuse to support windows in here and I WILL direct users to the proper venue
<Flannel> ajavid: You did.  But you also didn't tell him *what* to remove.
<cuddlefish> Well, it won't boot without a video card
<Ricochet> can anyone help me out?
<ajavid> ?
<ajavid> is this how you deal with things?
<Ricochet> ok what terminal command can I use to edit xorg.conf
<ajavid> Shame on you.
<InCrypto> cuddlefish, is it a onboard video card or ... ?
<lstarnes> Ricochet: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Flannel> ajavid: You did.  But you also didn't tell him *what* to remove.  He didn't ask how to edit boot.ini, he asked what to remove to get rid of grub.
<Ro9u3oR> how can i enable wifi
<oespirit> Can somebody please help me out with out this ? I am assuming changing back to original kernel might help me out. Am I right there ? btw, the update was done because I went to recovery menu and chose dpkg fix broken packags
<cuddlefish> no, it's an AGP video card
<lstarnes> Ricochet: or sudo nano instead of gksudo gedit
<InCrypto> Ricochet, sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cuddlefish> AIT
<cuddlefish> *ATI
<coz_> ubuntunoobneedin,   check in Home /.local/share/Trash
<ajavid> Flannel, when you edit boot.ini you will see. If are you unable to do that then that is your problem.
<ajavid> Flannel, you need to relax and not tell me how to do things, I'm not doing anything wrong
<coz_> ubuntunoobneedin,  maybe you can delete some files manually from there
<ajavid> Flannel, if you prefer I can come to #ubuntu-ops and discuss this with you...
<Flannel> ajavid: Be my guest
<InCrypto> ok cuddlefish make sure the install media is not corrupted , the SATA cabled to ur HDD are not messed up
<ajavid> I don't particularly care.
<Viking667> hm. Time I left, I suspect
<Viking667> bye
<ajavid> Just relax. I'm pretty sure so far my support here has been appreciated. Kindly check the backlog.
<cuddlefish> There's no HDD, just a cd drive. The install media reports 0 errors
<aaronsnell89> I need Driver for Rocketfish 5.1 PCI Sound Card
<InCrypto> Flannel, if i may ... Guest3396 was bein rude and wayyy off topic .. ajavid and a few of us genuinely tried to help him  ..and he kept asking about porno
<Ro9u3oR> can someone at least lead me in the direction of finding some info. on how to enable my wifi
<InCrypto> cuddlefish, wat is the destination media to where UBuntu is being installed on ... a HDD rite ??
<Ghoti> Help!  Every so often, the Jaunty box that is also my router and media server goes catatonic- It will still route, but I can not SSH to it, nothing other than the routing works, and I can't even interact with the physical terminal!  Sometimes, this sort of IP traffic dump is all I can see; other times it's just a blank screen.  Anyone have any ideas?  http://is.gd/134iw  (Sorry for the image of text, but I can't pastebin it because the machine
<Ghoti>  isn't interactive)
<coz_> Ro9u3oR,   try here  http://wiki.msiwind.net/index.php/Ubuntu_9.04_Jaunty_Jackalope
<cuddlefish> Just booting a livecd
 * Slade likes the gnome themes from the gnome look website :)
<coz_> ubuntunoobneedin,  did you check in that location?
<InCrypto> cuddlefish, so wen u boot frm a Live cd u get this ..afaik u need a HDD in ur machine for installing UBuntu  or any other OS :)
<cuddlefish> I don't need to install yet
<ubuntunoobneedin> coz_ yes it will not delete anywhere when i try it freazes
<ubuntunoobneedin> does ubuntu have a equivelent of system restore?
<InCrypto> Ghoti, i think ur LAN card is running into issues wen sending/recieveing
<Ro9u3oR> thanks
<InCrypto> have u tried replacing the crad and checking ?
<gaelfx> I'm using UNR and when I boot up, I can only see the desktop, I cannot see any panels or the usual UNR interface that allows me to open programs graphically, how can I get one of the two of these back?
<InCrypto> brb
<coz_> ubuntunoobneedin,  mmm  open a terminal and cd  /home/yourname/.local/share/Trash  then do ls   and try  sudo rm -rf nameoffile
<edbian> gaelfx: You must turn compiz off to use UNR
<Ghoti> InCrypto:  I suppose I could try to acquire another NIC to throw in; I don't have one handy.  There are two in the machine (LAN and WAN); I have tried swapping their assignments, but the problem persists.
<CleanLaundry> anyone know of any html offline validators for linux?
<gaelfx> edbian: compiz is not enabled
<ubuntunoobneedin> coz it says no such file directory
<edbian> gaelfx: Ouch, then IDK sorry dude :(
<Ricochet> how is the command to restart xorg.conf?
<coz_> ubuntunoobneedin,  can you delete any useless. info at all?  movies   music etc ?  or can you back some of them up.?
<Ghoti> CleanLaundry: look at libhtml-lint-perl perhaps?
<gaelfx> edbian: it's ok, I don't either, so not a big deal that you don't ;) just hope someone has an idea
<ubuntunoobneedin> coz it does not seem to delete anything at all i have tried
<CleanLaundry> Ghoti, gotcha, thanks
<Ghoti> CleanLaundry: My pleasure :)
<gaelfx> I think what I need to find is the preference file regarding which windowing method to use and try to change it back to classic
<coz_> ubuntunoobneedin,  did you try    sudo rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/files/*
<bastidrazor> gaelfx, you mean like metacity --replace ?
<coz_> ubuntunoobneedin, in terminal ^^^
<InCrypto> Ricochet, logg off and log back in
<Jackrabbit> Wooo I got my gfx card working
<InCrypto> tht will restart X server
<Jackrabbit> now sound lol
<Kados_> Can anyone help me with an issue?
<saran> hi
<Ghoti> Ricochet: or, in a terminal, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Ghoti> Ricochet: (assuming GNOME)
<ubuntunoobneedin> coz_ what was it supposed to do that gave me no errors
<coz_> ubuntunoobneedin,  if that doesnt work  open the terminal and  gksu nautilus   then maneuver to the  location in home  and see if you can delete them then
<InCrypto> Ghoti, the fact tht u cannot ssh to it somehow looks like a NIC throttling issue ...but then again u mentioned u cannot physically access the box which is weird indeed ...wat does cat /var/log/messages have to say
<coz_> ubuntunoobneedin,  that should have removed all files under  Trash/files
<coz_> ubuntunoobneedin,  however when you gksy nautilus it will open the root diretory so click File system  then home  then your name etc etc
<gaelfx> bastidrazor: what will that do?
<coz_> ubuntunoobneedin,  sorry gksudo nautilus
<bastidrazor> gaelfx, metacity is the default window decorator for gnome
<Ricochet> hey, how do i go back to a working xorg.conf file?
<gaelfx> bastidrazor: ok, thanks, I'll give it a go
<InCrypto> Ricochet, did u make a backup ?
<Ricochet> actually does anyone have a moment that they could help me getting ubuntu working on this computer?
<Ricochet> no i did not
<Ghoti> InCrypto: http://is.gd/134iw  <-- the last 100 lines of that log
<InCrypto> if not then run .. dpkg-reconfigure xerver-xorg    this will initialise a new wizard and create a new conf based on the input u give
<Jackrabbit> any ideas how to make my sound work lol
<bastidrazor> Ricochet, this will make a new xorg..   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<ziroday> Ricochet: you can delete/move your xorg.conf as its not needed anymore (this will get you an autoconfigured/default setup)
<Ghoti> InCrypto: the lines starting at ~38 resemble what's on the screen when it goes catatonic on me
<jumbers> So i herd u leik Mudkipz?
<gaelfx> bastidrazor: well, I created a launcher on the desktop and put 'metacity --replace' as the command, but when I run it, nothing seems to change
<Ricochet> ziroday how do i delete it?
<bastidrazor> gaelfx, you're probably using metacity already.. what are your original troubles?
<ziroday> Ricochet: do sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old (this will move it, so you have it in case you need it)
<gaelfx> bastidrazor: well, when I startup, I only get desktop, no panels or UNR nav windows, so I basically can only use the computer by creating launchers on the desktop, which is kind of a pain
<glicks> hey is anyone running ubuntu on a eee 1000he?
<gaelfx> what is the command to open a terminal window?
<ziroday> glicks: just ask your real question please, also #ubuntu-eeepc
<ziroday> gaelfx: alt+f2 , gnome-terminal
<Ghoti> glicks: does a 900HD count? :p
<gaelfx> hahaha, I forgot gnome...oy, I'm out of practie
<bastidrazor> gaelfx, gnome-panel in a terminal
<extor> I have a script that runs a command when I execute the script manually, but if I execute the script from cron...the command just doesnt run. The command is dumping an OSD display. And yes I am running the script as the same user from crontab and from the shell...why would OSD not be displayed when the script is run through crontab?
<cuddlefish> Okay, so the live cd ubuntu needs a hard drive to boot up?
<glicks> Ghoti, not really , cause i heard that the 1000he has some wireless issues
<InCrypto> cuddlefish, no it dosent
<ravi__> jdas
<bastidrazor> gaelfx, you could create a new user and see if the problems persist. if not you've got a configuration issue with your current account
<ravi__> Hi dear
<InCrypto> Ghoti, im sorry didnt get u
<cuddlefish> Okay, then what could be causing my problems?
<Ghoti> InCrypto: http://is.gd/134iw  <-- the last 100 lines of that log
<Ghoti> InCrypto: the lines starting at ~38 resemble what's on the screen when it goes catatonic on me
<InCrypto> cuddlefish, maybe the ROM
<msl> extor, One thought is that the cron run has a different environment.  Have you used absolute paths for all your commands and such?
<ubuntunoobneedin> coz_ that sudo command you gave me worked everything seems to be working again thank you so much
<ravi__> hey sexy
<cuddlefish> rom?
<cuddlefish> ram?
<ravi__> hi der???????????//
<Ricochet> ok so now I cant see anything on my screen since I tried to mess with the xorg.conf
<coz_> ubuntunoobneedin,  very cool :)
<Ricochet> can anyone help me out here?
<ravi__> gdf
<ravi__> gdfg
<Ricochet> its pissing me off.
<InCrypto> cuddlefish, i mean ur CD ROM
<ravi__> dfgpls talk to me
<InCrypto> brb guys ..
<extor> msl, yes absolute paths..here is the pastebin: http://pastebin.ca/1461812
<halberd> is it possible to restart X without causing any apps to close?
<ravi__> hi
<cuddlefish> it says no errors
<coz_> ubuntunoobneedin, i would save that command in a text file for later use :)
<jp_> i was wondering is there any way to speed up my wireless in ubuntu because it seems to be slower than when i am on in windows
<phpgunner> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
<Ghoti> extor: If I recall, std{in,out} behave differently when run from cron; that could be relatd.
<phpgunner> why do i get that, when i uninstalled ndiswrapper?
<ubuntunoobneedin> will do thanks again was stressin out for a while there thanks
<terquilino> morning
<extor> Ghoti, ahh that makes sense...cuz it does write to a file although OSD is not really stdin...so how to fix it?
<Ricochet> ok can someone help me create a new xorg.conf file?
<Ghoti> extor: is the OSD an X display?  Could you define OSD more presisely?
<ravi__> abe kutte kya ho gaya tujhe
<gaelfx> bastidrazor: gnome-panel did it :D
<lich0r> ricochet, what for?
<gaelfx> bastidrazor: thanks loads man
<Flannel> ravi__: This is not a chat channel.  If you want to chat, please go elsewhere.
<Ricochet> lich0r: i tried to mess with it and now all i get is a black screen
<phpgunner> edbian:you still around?
<extor> Ghoti, apt-cache search gnome-osd will get you the exact package--and it used to work in debian lenny
<Ricochet> lich0r: i cant see anything and its angering me
<bastidrazor> gaelfx, yeah. more than likely you've deleted them.. good luck
<extor> or should I make my cron line "/bin/bash /home/extor/watchdedi.sh" instead?
<ravi__> you hacked who fu*ked ur sister in bed tightly.........
<bastidrazor> gaelfx, if on  a reboot they are gone again you can add gnome-panel to sessions
<Ghoti> extor: you might look into reworking your script to use notify-osd, which I believe has replaced that package
<lich0r> ricochet, did you screw with it or did the auto detect utility not work? There is a utility you can use to have it detect what you have and create a new file
<Kasm279> how can i switch to a USB soundcard quickly and back to my laptop's internal one?
<Ricochet> the auto detect utility does not work
<Ricochet> lichor: i need help doing this http://wiki.linuxmce.org/index.php/Asus_EeeTop
<Ricochet> i have an ASUS eee top
<gaelfx> bastidrazor: I just switched it back to UNR window mode, I think the problem is UNR doesn't have gnome-panel in startup, and changing to classic mode doesn't add it
<gaelfx> bastidrazor: perhaps a bug?
<Ricochet> ok I REALLY need help with this
<Ricochet> i have a computer that I CAN NOT SEE anything
<jp_> hello anyone
<jp_> ?
<Kasm279> how can i switch to a USB soundcard quickly and back to my laptop's internal one?
<gaelfx> Ricochet: are you using UNR?
<bastidrazor> gaelfx, i'm seeing similiar complaints on the forums. look at  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1136323
<Ricochet> gaelfx: i messed with the xorg.conf and i need to set it back to default
<Ghoti> InCrypto: did you get the the link that time?
<Ricochet> gaelfix: i am trying to do this http://wiki.linuxmce.org/index.php/Asus_EeeTop
<brian5656> i have a weird problem when im runnin ubuntu my wifi works just fine, but when i logout then login into kubuntu my wifi doesnt work
<Ghoti> Ricochet: to get it back to stock, you could try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gaelfx> Ricochet: have you tried recovery mode xfix option?
<Kasm279> brian5656: you have it installed as ubuntu then added the kubuntu-desktop package?
<Ricochet> Ghoti: it said command not found
<lich0r> Ricochet, I'm sorry...I'm a noob...I was just hoping I could help you because I played with it a bit trying to get my intel chipset working (which I never did :/)
<brian5656> ya you know how you can log out and switch from gnome to kde
<Ghoti> Ricochet: did you sudo?
<Ricochet> ghoti: got it to work! nice!
<Ghoti> Ricochet: \o/
<gaelfx> Ricochet: I think that command is supposed to be dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Ghoti> gaelfx: tab-completing disagreed :)
<Kasm279> brian5656: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<gaelfx> Ghoti: haha, well, my bad then
<Ghoti> gaelfx: no worries :)
<brian5656> 9.04
<Kasm279> brian5656: add the 'network manager' widget somewhere
<brian5656> i akready did
<Kasm279> you configure the wifi with that
<Kasm279> how can i switch to a USB soundcard quickly and back to my laptop's internal one?
<brian5656> ubuntu have a toolbar that says "connect to hidden network" but kubuntu does not
<Kasm279> brian5656: go to #kubuntu
<Ghoti> ls
<Ghoti> ...oops
<Kasm279> i know how, but im on xubuntu right now
<bastidrazor> Ricochet, there is a #linuxmce channel.
<gaelfx> Error: Command 'ls' not found
<Kasm279> gaelfx: lol
<Ghoti>  /invite /bin  :p
<Kasm279> how can i switch to a USB soundcard quickly and back to my laptop's internal one?
<stealth-> I have a Realtek ALC880 and I got sound working by changing to OSS, but no sound from firefox, any help?
<Kasm279> its all of the sudden quiet...
<Ghoti> Kasm279: in a chaotic place like this, the occasional lull is inevitable.
<Kados_> Hello everybody... does anyone think they can help me out? :)
<Kasm279> stealth-: you mean no sound from firefox as in flash player or any ui sounds?
<Ghoti> !ask | Kados_
<ubottu> Kados_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Kasm279> Kados_: ask away
<stealth-> Kasm279: no flash
<Kados_> okay
<gaelfx> if you want random chaos back, you could always turn off join/part hiding
<Kados_> I will repost this :)
<Ghoti> gaelfx: hah!
<gaelfx> that keeps things pretty noisy
<Kados_> I have a friend that I convinced to install Ubuntu 9.04 on their machine... she was doing photo work in gimp and had all sorts of files she copied over to her desktop from her Windows Vista Parition... the files were there and she was working with them all day for two days... she shutdown her computer... and this morning went back into linux. She saw the files on her desktop..but when she...
<Kados_> ...went to open them it said that the files did not exist. She restarted just to see if that would fix the issue... now all the files are gone!! She is pretty upset about it...and I cannot for the life of me figure out what caused it.
<Ghoti> gaelfx: I wonder how many people in here are using Pidgin :p
<Kados_> All I could find related to it at all was https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/349713
<Kasm279> stealth-: i think it has something to do with flash, not firefox. try another web browser if  you can (konquerer will qork in a pinch)
<gaelfx> fair point, I guess it's not the favorite flavor of most people here, but it is certainly available to most I would guess
<_user_> i am using jaunty now and i am downloading 2.6.30 kernel deb files from karmic is it safe to install
<Kasm279> work*
<stealth-> Kasm279: konquerer freezes when i try flash :/
<Ghoti> gaelfx: Oh, it's certainly the most accessable, but I personally oscilate between XChat and irssi
<bastidrazor> _user_, no, obviously not
<Kasm279> Ghoti: im on konversation
<ExMachina> is there a way to automatically upgrade the kernel to 2.6.29?
<stealth-> Kasm279: it says the script is causing it to lag and then does nothing
 * Ghoti recently converted to irssi from bitchX
<ExMachina> or even better, 2.6.30?
<Kasm279> stealth-: try opera (the 10 beta is better than 9)
<stealth-> Kasm279: k, ill install it
<Ghoti> ExMachina: you mean other than by waiting for the package to roll out?
<ExMachina> yeah
<ExMachina> I don't want to manually compile myself again =
<ExMachina> \
<brian5656> no one talkin the kubuntu room
<_user_> bastidrazor, is that a safer way to get performance gain of new kenenl
<ExMachina> there are some nice additional features for ath5k drivers
<Kasm279> stealth-: you have to go to their site (ugh) go to download and click 'next' (by the top, next to the features)
<Kasm279> brian5656: as usual
<brian5656> but i cant understand why kubuntu cant find my hidden wifi but ubuntu can
<stealth-> Kasm279: k :(
<slak_> What would you guys recommend for a light-weight desktop?  I just did the minimal install.  I'd like my desktop to stay under 150MB ram usage at a standstill.
<stealth-> Kasm279: there is no apt-get? not even for 9?
<stealth-> Kasm279: thats okay for me
<gaelfx> ExMachina: ooh, could you elaborate on these new features for ath5k? anything on the ath9k front?
<ExMachina> Slade, fluxbox
<Kasm279> brian5656: try right clicking on the net manager and find 'edit connections'
<Ghoti> brian5656: by 'hidden'  you mean that there's no SSID broadcast, yes?
<ExMachina> gaelfx, mainly stability issues, you might note a lag of ~3-4 seconds on something like iwlist ath0  scan
<Kasm279> stealth-: opera isnt open-source, thats why >.<
<bastidrazor> _user_, upgrade to karmic or risk the troubles of a kernel not intended for your packages
<ExMachina> the delay's been improved
<stealth-> Kasm279: k
<ExMachina> also the "waiting for hardware reset" bug has also been fixed
<brian5656> already did ive tryed everything , i also noticed kubuntu doesnt have a join a hidden network button
<lich0r> slak xfce ?
<slak_> ExMachina: was that to me?
<_user_> bastidrazor, but the new kernel is stable now
<ExMachina> er yeah, slak_ fluxbox
<Kasm279> brian5656: look for an 'edit connections' button
<ExMachina> fluxbox is really nice.
<Guest3396> hi, i tried to install winamp but it's not working
<gaelfx> ExMachina: spiffy, I'll have to google that a little
<Slade> ExMachina,  huh?
<slak_> Thanks I'll give it a go.
<ExMachina> Slade, sorry lol, wrong preson
<Ghoti> ExMachina: it seems that ExMachina is like a Diet Debian when waiting for new packages :)
<ExMachina> slak_, but be warned though, it's very very lightweight
<ExMachina> ... what lol
<bastidrazor> _user_, good luck
<_user_> bastidrazor, what is your opinion is it stable?
<lich0r> ExMachina, just out of curiousity what advantages does fluxbox have over xfce ?
<Ghoti> ExMachina: Well, you know how long it takes for anything to turn up on Deb Stable, yeah? :)
<ExMachina> Ghoti, yeah lol
<brian5656> kubuntu just doesnt have the setting ubuntu does  , like there isnt a admistration menu
<Kasm279> :\
<ExMachina> lich0r, fluxbox mainly memory, fluxbox usually uses about 40-50 megs? sometimes less
<Kasm279> brian5656: its there
<ExMachina> lich0r, in addition it's not tied to any major desktop environment, ie. no need to get gnome, kde, etc.
<phpgunner> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
<Kasm279> brian5656: because ive used it
<phpgunner> i removed ndiswrapper, why do i still get that message?
<Ghoti> brian5656: Not trying to start a holy war here or anything, but the kubuntu-desktop doesn't seem quite as.. fully functional as the GNOME package is.    Sure is pretty though :)
<bastidrazor> _user_, my opinion is if apt-get upgrade doesn't give it to me i don't go looking outside the repo's.. that is stability
<brian5656> i know its very pretty
<Kasm279> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<fuffalo> is there a launcher/searcher like app similar to osx's spotlight in ubuntu?
<fuffalo> (i know there are some, i'm more looking for which one is best)
<brian5656> but i just got linux last week so im a linux vergin
<Kasm279> how can i switch to a USB soundcard quickly and back to my laptop's internal one?
<lich0r> ExMachina thanks
<Slade> got a question about openoffice. When I try to install the RPMs, it keeps saying it depends on things (ie /bin/sh) to install. These things are already installed. Any ideas?
<brian5656> when i try to moddify a file it says i dont have permission to do it, but im the only user
<phpgunner> i removed ndiswrapper, why do i still get that message??
<phpgunner> brian5656, sudo for root
<brian5656> in the root folder
<phpgunner> sudo gedit filename.txt
<Kasm279> brian5656: cause you need root privaleges
<brian5656> so if i type sudo root that will fix it
<Ghoti> slade:  RPMs?
<phpgunner> just sudo brian5656
<bishop> joining
<Kasm279> Slade: try add/remove programs, not dloading RPMs
<ExMachina> is there a program like 3DS max that works on linux?
<brian5656> sudo didnt fix it i cant even open the root folder
<phpgunner> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
<phpgunner>  Anyone ever come across that error before?
<Ghoti> ExMachina: Blender?
<scott_ino2> brian5656, closest thing is probably blender, maya (they make a linux version)
<ExMachina> Ghoti, is it free?
<scott_ino2> ExMachina,
<digerati> Is there a way to route traffic on a certain port to one of multiple interfaces? i.e. 23 goes out eth0, 21 goes out eth1
<scott_ino2> not brian  heh
<Ghoti> ExMachina: Yes:  http://blender.org
<Slade> Is there a repository for openoffice for ubuntu for updates and such?
<brian5656> The program 'root' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<J-_> Google
<brian5656> sudo apt-get install root-system-bin
<brian5656> bash: root: command not found
<brian5656> brian@Brians:~$
<scott_ino2> ExMachina, Autodesk maya also has a linux version but you'll have to shell out dollars
<FloodBot2> brian5656: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Killeroid> digerati: you should probably ask that on ##linux
<brian5656> thats what it said
<Kasm279> how can i switch to a USB soundcard quickly and back to my laptop's internal one?
<digerati> Killeroid: thank you
<LiraNuna> hello, I can't seem to send mail as root using /usr/bin/mail. normal user can, anyone knows what possible problems may be?
<phpgunner> brian5656: what exactly are you trying to do?
<BeatlesFan> hi all
<Ghoti> LiraNuna: What does happen when you try?
<ScottG489> How do I change what Desktop Manager starts? I am just familiar with how to do it in Gentoo by going into conf.d and editing xdm. I am in a cli environment now btw
<Ghoti> LiraNuna: any errors?
<phpgunner> LiraNuna: Should you be sending email as root?
<LiraNuna> Ghoti, silent, as if it was successful
<scott_ino2> brian5656, should be able to just select whichever device you want to use in volume control
<LiraNuna> phpgunner, apcupsd is root (for shutdown) and it needs to notify
<scott_ino2> bahh again... sorry brian
<Kasm279> how can i switch to a USB soundcard quickly and back to my laptop's internal one?
<phpgunner> LiraNuna: Just asking :)
<LiraNuna> phpgunner, I don't know any way to run unescalated apcupsd
<scott_ino2> Kasm279, you should be able to just select whichever device you're using in volume control
<BeatlesFan> when you update Ubuntu version to the next release, do you have to reinstall all your apps?
<brian5656> im trying to install konquil-icious
<scott_ino2> I've done this before with a USB soundcard
<Ghoti> BeatlesFan: generally not.
<LiraNuna> phpgunner, I'd love to jail it, but it needs to run various tests, shutdown the system and notify
<Fretegi> got a really stupid question
<Fretegi> how do u PM in xchat?
<Ghoti> LiraNuna: can you have apcupsd call a setuid scrips that send the email?
<phpgunner> brian5656: have you tried "sudo apt-get install konquil-icious" without quotes?
<Guest53412> linux noob here with a basic problem
<LiraNuna> Fretegi, right click on username's nick, open dialog menu
<Ghoti> LiraNuna: sort of an ugly sidestep, but if it works, it works, right?
<BeatlesFan> ok, what about drivers?  In my case I'm  using a prior version of the Intel 82865G graphics driver...
<brian5656> not yet
<Kasm279> scott_ino2: im on xubuntu, #xubuntu has no idea, and i brought up the mixer and changed it, but no go
<LiraNuna> Ghoti, that what it does, it uses a scipr
<Fretegi> im a MIRC user that just is making the transition to linux
<Guest53412> how can I install winamp? I'm running kubuntu
<Fretegi> oh wow lol that was easy thanks
<LiraNuna> Ghoti, or do you mean use su to escalate level?
<Ghoti> LiraNuna: or sudo, to send the mail from a uid with whom the mail program works as expected
<phpgunner> brian5656: If that don't work, maybe try snyaptic package manager under system-administration
<LiraNuna> that'd be a dirty hack and will just avoid the problem
<scott_ino2> Kasm279, does your usb soundcard takeover upon reboot if plugged in?
<Ghoti> LiraNuna: That's what I said :p
<Kasm279> scott_ino2: no
<phpgunner> Guest53412: probably need wine for that
<naught101> does ubuntu have a custom version of GNU find?
<scott_ino2> Kasm279, have you gotten in working first in xubuntu or no?
<Ghoti> LiraNuna: Generally, I have my scripts talk directly to an SMTP server :p
<LiraNuna> Ghoti, those scripts are automated for apcupsd
<phpgunner> Guest53412: have you tried looking for an alternite native ubuntu program?
<SuperMiguel> how do i find my sistem cpu/memory? is there a command for that?
<LiraNuna> they generate the message+headers on the error
<randall> A minute ago my wifi was working fine, then i installed a few packages and rebooted and now when i try to connect it just sits there trying to connect but it never does.
<LiraNuna> SuperMiguel, cat /proc/cpu
<LiraNuna> SuperMiguel, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Kasm279> scott_ino2: no, it worked in winXP though :x
<LiraNuna> (sorry for that)
<SuperMiguel> isnts there a sysinfo command
<phpgunner> Guest53412: like Amarok?
<SuperMiguel> something like that that would display my ram, my cpu
<digitaltao>  /join #austin
<SuperMiguel> averything in one command
<Ghoti> SuperMiguel: 'top', and look at the top of your screen
<scott_ino2> Kasm279, I'd first suggest you find out if your USB soundcard is supported, I know for a fact some of them are as I've used them in the past. I would check the Alsa docs and see what's supported
<LiraNuna> SuperMiguel, oh you mean a script for Xchat?
<SuperMiguel> no
<scott_ino2> Kasm279, also.. let me find an email i had for when we had to do just what you describe
<LiraNuna> "Postfix will not deliver mail as root. Instead, Postfix runs procmail (or whatever) as nobody."
<mohan_> hi..
<mohan_> i am using ubuntu studio RT kernel..
<Fretegi> hi mohan
<mohan_> i am trying to do remaster of my system..
<mohan_> how ever if i boot into the dvd it shows error..
<digerati> git yer master on! (sorry had to)
<randall> what does it mean when my wifi card can pick up wireless networks but isnt able to connect to them
<mohan_> like before booting itself it throws to minimal terminal.. (donno what to say)
<Ghoti> mohan_: you said it shows an error. What does it say?
<mohan_> and this is the error cp:cannot creat /root/var/og/ : no such file or directory and such...
<Fretegi> what happens when u try to connect randall?
<qarl> Hey guys, when I lock my screen in a twinview setup, only the primary monitor gets locked. The other one is completely usable. Anyway to fix this?
<mohan_> and also mount:mountiner/proc on /oot/proc failed: no such file or directory. No init found.
<mohan_> Try using init=bootrag.
<randall> Fretegi, it does the swirling green/blue icon but nothing else, it never connects. it askes me for a password and i type it in but after that nothing
<daftword> **can anyone help with configuring Totem to watch DVB channels
<daftword> ?
<Ghoti> randall: sometimes I get that, and rebooting my WAP fixes it for a couple days.
<mohan_> Ghoti: any idea?
<Fretegi> well could be a few things...
<randall> I just installed a bunch of programs on a fresh install of 9.04
<randall> then rebooted
<Ghoti> mohan_: it sounds like your mount points on the remaster aren't set up properly..  I"ve never rolled my own BootCD, so I don't have much advice to give beyond that I"m afraid
<randall> i had wifi before after installing the drivers
<mohan_> Ghoti: oh..
<Fretegi> but im new to linux lol. are you?  are u using the right security protocol for the password?
<Fretegi> that is one difference from windows that i have noticed
<mohan_> anybody?
<mohan_> and also one more problem..
<randall> Fretegi, yeah correct password and protocol which i was using before
<mohan_> if i boot into live cd.. it doesn't recognise the network..
<Fretegi> check the proxy settings
<mohan_> whats the command to activate it?
<randall> mohan_, thats a driver issue isnt it?
<mohan_> no.. sometime it works..
<randall> mohaun_ unless you mean wired network lol
<mohan_> sometime doesn't
<mohan_> yes ethernet network.
<mohan_> link deactivates..
<randall> Fretegi, how do you "reboot" wap?
<mohan_> ifup eth0 doesn't work..
<BeatlesFan> mohan_, you have it set up for Dynamic IP or Static IP?
<pspsamspsp> is this working?
<mohan_> BeatlesFan : can't set those parameters..
<mohan_> BeatlesFan : card is disabled..
<mohan_> BeatlesFan : but typing ifconfig shows my card./.
<rob_p> pspsamspsp, Yes.  We see your text.
<pspsamspsp> what is the application in system -> preferences -> sound ? i want it on arch
<Fretegi> not sure on that ask ghoti, however check ur proxy config
<mohan_> BeatlesFan : mine is Dynamic IP
<Fretegi> i got 8.10 and my proxy is screwed everytime i install.. which in the week of linux experience i have has been about 6 installs
<LiraNuna> Ghoti, oh my, apparently google filters root@host.tld as spam ...
<Fretegi> ur proxy alright randall?
<naftilos76> hi to everyone, i just do not know where exactly to ask the following question so i'll just ask it here as it has to do with a lot of stuff! What should i be using in order to keep updated at all times all the folders of my Ruby on Rails tree on the server side? I'm using netbeans 6.5! Does CVS or Subversion do this <updating the files on the server side> besides version control?
<randall> Fretegi, i have no idea what that is lol
<Fretegi> lol k
<Fretegi> how do u connect to net?
<Fretegi> normal cable modem and a router?
<randall> Fretegi, through wifi?
<simoncpu> hello, anyone here plays pingus?
<simoncpu> what's the shortcut keys for the penguins abilities?
<cattellar> I have no sound,  I just have sound from the internal speaker, I think my card is not being recognized, what can I do?
<decaprime> cattellar are you using an xfi card, i'm in a similar situation
<Fretegi> can u connect to ANY network is where i was going, such as a home wireless router?
<bastidrazor> cattellar, internal speaker.. like a speaker beep?
<cattellar> like a very bad quality one
<randall> Fretegi, oh, I am connected through a lan cable to my router, which is connected to my modem. my wifi is the only problem
<LiraNuna> can root fake uid?
<LiraNuna> without su username -c ' ... '
<mohan_> anybody have idea on remastersys?
<cattellar> bastidrazor, decaprime lspci detects my creative labs SB X-Fi card
<Fretegi> so have u been able to connect to ANY wireless source at all since this install?
<randall> Fretegi, yes, two other laptops are currently using the wifi
<randall> Fretegi, oh but not with this laptop
<Fretegi> lol no this computer that is having the issue?
<Fretegi> lol ok
<Fretegi> go to system
<Fretegi> preferences
<cattellar> decaprime, what do you think it is?
<Fretegi> network proxy
<Fretegi> is "direct internet connection" checked?
<stealth-> I cant get audio out of firefox flash, same with opera. Any help?
<randall> Fretegi, yes
<Fretegi> k
<Fretegi> now when searching, it sees the available networks right
<thyri> my brother dcp-135c printer is unable to give printouts...though i installed the driver but even it shows receiving data in printer but nothing happenes...no papers comes out....any idea
<BeatlesFan> randall, try turning the WEP off and see if you can connect
<randall> Fretegi, yes, both my router, and several others
<decaprime> cattellar, honestly i've been on ubuntu for 2 days from what I can tell by default there isn't support but you can build drivers from creative that are supposedly 64bit asla drivers- i've done this and it certainly recognizes the xfi card but it blares the audio so loud its unusable and doesn't seem to respond to changing the volumne
<randall> BeatlesFan, how should I do that?
<BeatlesFan> randall, you have to go to the PC that's connected to the router
<randall> BeatlesFan, this one has a wired connection to the router as well
<cattellar> decaprime, have you seen other solutions online?
<BeatlesFan> randall, ok, gotcha
<decaprime> Speaking of which, that is basically my own question: I have the latest xfi drivers (Nov 08) and I can't seem to control their volume
<naftilos76> Can anybody help me with the following? I just do not know where exactly to ask the following question so i'll just ask it here as it has to do with a lot of stuff! What should i be using in order to keep updated at all times all the folders of my Ruby on Rails tree on the server side? I'm using netbeans 6.5! Does CVS or Subversion do this <updating the files on the server side> besides version control?
<donkeyman> anyone know how to unrar a list of volumes from cli
<glicks> hey what version of ubuntu should i run on my eeepc
<randall> glicks, they have a notebook remix
<jumbers> So i herd u leik Mudkipz?
<Fretegi> randall, this is a laptop right
<glicks> randall, you mean eeebuntu ?
<randall> Fretegi, yess
<decaprime> cattellar, i've seen two main solutions, these drivers or there are threads about replacing asla with OSS4
<mobi-sheep> glicks: Ubuntu Warty Warthog
<Fretegi> k, dumb question, but when tryting to connect via wireless are u also plugged into a port?
<randall> glicksm im pretty sure its just called "Ubuntu Laptop Edition" or something, on the official download page
<Fretegi> what kind of lappy randal?
<randall> Fretegi, yes, i ran a lan wire to the router that i am trying to connect to wirelessly
<randall> Fretegi, a Compaq Presario
<donkeyman> chello?  anyone know how to unrar a set of volumes via command line?
<Fretegi> try unplugging the wired connection prior to trying wireless
<Gigacore> hi guys
<mobi-sheep> glicks: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Netbook_Remix
<randall> Fretegi, i tried with no success
<fuffalo> is it possible to get amarok to move all your music to one location as you add it to your library?
<Fretegi> k
<n3f> hi everyone.
<Fretegi> well i have two ideas
<Gigacore> i just installed amarok 2 on my ubuntu 9.04 but I am not able to play any tracks. all codecs are properly installed.. what's the problem?
<Fretegi> 1. i have straight ubuntu working on my laptop just fine....
<n3f> I need to install Xilinx Verilog on my ubuntu hardy. Should I use wine or virtual machine?
<Fretegi> i had to down grade to 8.10 tho due to hardware issues that may infact be plaguing u as well
<randall> n3f, i guess try wine first
<glicks> mobi-sheep, is that the desktop that comes with it? can i just have the regular desktop if i want?  the interface seems kina strange to me
<Gigacore> i just installed amarok 2 on my ubuntu 9.04 but I am not able to play any tracks. all codecs are properly installed.. what's the problem?
<Fretegi> the other is to type "unset http_proxy" in the terminal
<bishop> randell same problems here
<Fretegi> to ensure that no proxy configs are active
<mobi-sheep> glicks: Do you have any Ubuntu running -- the one not associated with your netbook?
<randall> Fretegi, whats confusing is that it was working earlier. i messed up by installing something i think but i cant seem to pin point what it is
<n3f> randall, i googled wine for their database applications, but it seems they do not support xilinx verilog.
<Fretegi> how is ur video?
<randall> n3f, then i guess you have to emulate windoze lol
<Fretegi> u say u got 9.04 randal? how is ur video?
<glicks> mobi-sheep, no, currently my netbook is running xp only
<randall> Fretegi, works fine
<chinmaya> i would like to change the text of the desktop font....?
<donkeyman> Anyone - how do you unrar a set of volumes from command line?
<Fretegi> type lspci in the terminal randal
<Fretegi> is it an ati video card?
<mobi-sheep> glicks: You can have a regular Desktop on your netbook though.  I have a netbook myself and UNR weren't for me. :)
<randall> Fretegi, http://pastebin.com/f63533ced
<chinmaya> anyone--- how to change the text of  the desktop font?
<decaprime> Aparently with the xfi drivers I can only get the audio to be at 100% or off- any info on getting the volume to be adjustable?
<glicks> mobi-sheep, but the regular desktop eats through the eeepc battery doent it
<glicks> and has wifi glitches
<n3f> randall, Any other options aside using virtualbox?
<randall> Fretegi, I am fairly confident that if i re-install 9.04 the wifi would work again, but im trying to avoid this lol
<BeatlesFan> chinmaya, System>Preferences>Appearance
<randall> n3f, what is teh program again?
<n3f> randall, xilinx verilog
<cuddlefish> ARGGGH!
<chinmaya> it shows the font style not color
<chinmaya> BEatlesFan
<cuddlefish> This thing keeps throwing errors!
<mobi-sheep> glicks: When you install Ubuntu for first time, there [may] be some glicks to work with.  After you are done with that, you'll be fine.  Heck, the glicks may be long gone already since many people probably have same netbook as yours... running Ubuntu already.
<Fretegi> what do ur logs say?
<randall> n3f, isnt that a linux program?
<randall> Fretegi, which logs?
<Fretegi> system logs
<LiraNuna> can root execute a command as another user without su? (su needs an active terminal)
<mobi-sheep> glicks: Nothing you can do about battery drain except trying to trim down services and lower monitor display and such.
<BeatlesFan> Chinmaya, go into Themes, Details, Customize
<randall> Fretegi, where are those?
<n3f> randall, nope, I do not think so. We are using it on windows in our uni.
<glicks> mobi-sheep, so i can run regular ubuntu jaunty on my netbook?
<BeatlesFan> chinmaya: in the same menu
<detach->  hey guys, are there any alternative tools for serial consoles apart from minicom?
<mobi-sheep> glicks: Yes.
<rob_p> n3f, Not sure how comprehensive the Linux design tools talked about here are, but maybe would be of interest to VHDL guys:  http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/6857
<Fretegi> again i am new to linux so i am trying to learn to nvaigate, but i am computer savvy.. we should be able to see why ur card is not connecting
<donkeyman> Anyone - how do you unrar a set of volumes from command line please?
<mobi-sheep> !usb | glicks
<ubottu> glicks: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<stealth-> k, ill keep looking into it while you do whatever.
<stealth-> I cant get audio out of firefox flash, same with opera. Any help?
<Fretegi> i think that may be displayed in ur logs,
<Fretegi> go to
<randall> n3f, thats the problem with programs that arent widely used. the only solution is to dual boot/emulate lol
<stealth-> ignore that first line
<Fretegi> system
<Fretegi> administration
<n3f> rob_p, Okay thanks, i'll read that discussion now.
<FloodBot2> Fretegi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<randall> Fretegi, k
<donkeyman> join #debian
<Fretegi> system log
<n3f> randall, I most likely to consider that :D
<rob_p> n3f, They hava a Linux suite called, "ISE" that may be promising.
<randall> Freteg, im not seeing it under System > Administration
<WIGGMPk> I am having a problem with Transmission, when downloading a torrent, everything else that requires internet HAULTS, despite settings download bandwidth limits..
<rob_p> n3f, Good luck with it.  You VHDL programmers are a breed of your own!  ;-)
<bishop> leaving...seeya
<Fretegi> its called "system log"
<Fretegi> u can get it in the terminal as well not sure of the syntax
<randall> Fretegi, perhaps on 9.04 they renamed it to "Log File Viewer"?
<Fretegi> could be, open and paste
<Slade> does anyone know if the Monotype Corsiva font is available for linux?
<ezeike> How can I configure phonon to use pulseaudio? I'm trying to get amarok2 going properly.
<donkeyman> Anyone - how do you unrar a set of volumes from command line please?
<thyr1> is ther any guide for linux commands
<thyr1> easy one online
<randall> Fretegi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/196797/
<stealth-> donkeyman: sudo apt-get install unrar; unrar packagename
<stealth-> donkeyman: its pretty straight forward
<TheNo1Yeti> thyr1: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=beginner+linux+commands
<b9l3> when a new drive is added into a raid1 array with mdadm, does it need to be formatted as ext3,reiserfs,etc. (whatever the raid array is using) or is this not needed as long as it's partition type is set to fd ?
<chinmaya> anyone-- how to change the desktop font
<chinmaya> anyone-- how to change the desktop font
<whatvn> chinmaya, right-click on desktop, change background----font tab
<randall> BeatlesFan, you should really help ;)
<randall> Fretegi, I think if we cant figure anything out ill reinstall it
<Scarra> I need some help with setting up my printer
<Fretegi> randall http://pastebin.ca/1461872
<Scarra> Its a Canon MultiPASS F30
<randall> Fretegi, ok ill be back to report my progress
<Scarra> Ive searched the web but I still have no clue how to set it up
<Fretegi> k
<randall> oh Scarra, when i get my wifi working ill help you out
<randall> Scarra, but ill need a few minutes first
<Scarra> Ok thank you randall
<WIGGMPk> test
<Fretegi> i gotta run, but thats my best guess, unless there is some driver or program conflict, if linux based stuff probably unlikely as i hear
<BeatlesFan> Randall, you have wired connection to your router AND you have a wireless adapter in the same computer?
<myself> hey i am looking for an auto-owner (+q) script for x-chat, can anyone help me find one?
<Fretegi> beetles, ref randall, yes, its a lappy
<chinmaya__> anyone--- how to change the desktop font
<BeatlesFan> hmmm... maybe a conflict there..
<Fretegi> already brought that up lol
<BeatlesFan> I would try one or the other.. not at the same time
<Fretegi> i got him unplugging rebooting, trying the connection wirelessly again and if it fails have him paste the syslog
<Fretegi> im also wondering if there is a proxy issue.. i have something, not sure what, running related to proxy everytime i load 8.10 on my lappy
<Fretegi> chinmaya what front?
<donpdonp> anyone with virtualbox running windows 7 get Audio to work?
<thyri> wat r the common applications running in wine for ubuntu...is ther any list?
<donpdonp> thyri: see the wine appdb
<dsdeiz> right
<dsdeiz> thyri: would this also do? http://appdb.winehq.org/
<thyri> google?
<thyri> k
<Fretegi> chinmaya right click in the desktop away from icons, and select "change desktop background"
<chinmaya__> i'm here
<chinmaya__> Frenegi ,
<thyri> does my game become slow with wine...i hav 2gb ram though...i want to install world in conflict...will it run?...i don hav xp
<randall_> Fretegi, sucess!
<Fretegi> for colors of menu bars etc go to system > preferences> appearances
<thyri> my drivers are ok in buntu
<chinmaya__> k.... but for color of desktop text
<naftilos76> Has anybody used successfully the 'sitecopy' from the repos?
<randall_> Fretegim I got my wifi back! Thank you much lol
<donpdonp> thyri: virtualbox and windows 7 beta are both free. thats one way to go
<Fretegi> open appearance and select a thing and clizeick custom
<thyri> hmm
<Threetimes> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<stevecam> is pulseaudio generall just really buggy on linux
<chinmaya__> Fretegi , thn
<Fretegi> very much welcome, sent pm randal
<azfira> BADRUN
<Fretegi> work for ya?
<chinmaya__> nope.......
<chinmaya__> it was not for desktop text color
<chinmaya__> but for the text inside a window
<cuddlefish> Hello, anyone know how to boot off a USB stick
<chinmaya__> Fretegi , It did nt work
<ScottG489> So when I start my computer, gdm starts but it just shows a black screen with the mouse loading. The mouse can move. So I kill gdm and start kdm. This shows the login screen but the mouse or keyboard don't work. Right now I am just in a cli environment. Any ideas?
<satellite> reinstall
<satellite> :P
<chinmaya__> Fretegi , It did nt work
<Scarra> Ok well it seems like randall is busy so I will restate my delema.  I have a Canon MultiPASS F30 and I have no clue how to set it up ive look all over the place and I still cant seem to find a way to get it to work.
<randall_> oh hey Scarra
<randall_> I was chattin lol, lets see
<Scarra> Hey randall_
<Scarra> Ok!
<randall_> I'm actually about to install a printer as well so we can do it together
<azfira> SISTEM EKONOMI KAPITALIS
<Scarra> Ok that sounds good randall_
<randall_> Scarra, lets hop into a new chat room so there isnt so much traffic
<Scarra> Ok sounds good
<randall_> Scarra, join #randall
<slak_> ExMachina: Thanks, fluxbox is what I needed.
<azfira> WWW.GOEGLE.COM
<eut> hello
<eut> i am trying to make a bootable USB drive to install 9.04. i'm reading https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html and am searching for 'vmlinuz' in http://ubuntu.cs.utah.edu/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ but cannot find it. where are the files i need to copy to the flash drive?
<lex0> can someone help me create a partiton on my harddrive with partiton editor?
<eut> i'd like to use the graphical install so i went into gtk but i cant find vmlinuz anywhere
<Fretegi> take care guys, night
<lex0> can someone help me create a partiton on my harddrive with partiton editor?
<Ubuntu_n00b> @lex0 try http://www.youtube.com/results?search_type=&search_query=ubuntu+partition
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> I compiling a program with allegro and getting errors like undefined reference to `XInitThreads'
<silv3r_m00n> is there some lib I need to install ?
<saylor> hello
<saylor> hello
<saylor> hello
<enovativ> can anyone tell me why if I make the ip address of a virtual image of XP on VirtualBox static..i can't get out to the internet
<enovativ> ?
<doli> hi, i am not able to start firefox since i installed the latest ubuntu updates today morning.
<doli> i also tried to launch firefox throught the terminal, however it says "Bus error"
<jinim> olpá
<fuffalo> if I want to run a command on boot up, after the network is established, where should i enter it
<glicks> hey is anyone running ubuntu netbook remix or running regular ubuntu on a eee 1000he netbook?
<satellite> Dr Small
<satellite> May 15th, 2008, 10:38 PM
<satellite> Hackers are the good guys, crackers are the bad guys.
<satellite> Anti-hacker software on Ubuntu? That is like saying, you want to buy the book without the pages..
<FloodBot2> satellite: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bastidrazor> !boot | fuffalo
<ubottu> fuffalo: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<satellite> :)
<bobbie4> :(
<lex0> can someone please help me with the partiton i looked at demos and i still need assistance
<doli> same is the situation with epiphany
<doli> can someone please help
<enovativ> can anyone tell me why if I make the ip address of a virtual image of XP on VirtualBox static..i can't get out to the internet
<enovativ> the host is using DHCP, and the guest (xp) is static...
<enovativ> could the fact that the host is DHCP be the answer ?
<enovativ> cmdshftn: what part of carolina are you in ?
<enovativ> i have people in north carolina
<cmdshftn> charlotte
<enovativ> greensboro
<cmdshftn> not too far away
<cmdshftn> but never been
<nick_schembri> lex0: what can i do to help
<enovativ> same here about charolette
<fuffalo> so i can add this to rc.local:  openvpn --config myconfig.conf, and it will run after the network has started up?
<donpdonp> http://pastie.org/513454 why wont virtualbox-ose uninstall?
<chalcedony> is this a good place to ask about Wine /mirc errors ? on ubuntu 8.4 http://paste.ubuntu.com/196810/ error
<mobi-sheep> chalcedony: Why are you running mIRC under Wine?
<chalcedony> mobi-sheep: because xchat is betraying me
<mobi-sheep> chalcedony: How so?
<dsdeiz> why so?
<enovativ> chalcedony: try irssi
<dsdeiz> irssi ftw! :D
<enovativ> can anyone help me out here?
<enovativ> can anyone tell me why if I make the ip address of a virtual image of XP on VirtualBox static..i can't get out to the internet
<enovativ> irssi is a irc client
<enovativ> i am using it now
<bastidrazor> enovativ, #vbox may have some answers
<enovativ> bastidrazor: thanks
<enovativ> forgot about that
<chalcedony> mobi-sheep: my xchat has a bug in the gui, where you enter your data, usernames and server info .. it vanishes when i click .. so i can't use it to go to other servers on the bnc i'm forced to use because of ddos.
<lex0> nick_schemri: ok partition editor wont let me create a new partiton
<lstarnes> chalcedony: which version of xchat?
<lex0> nick_schemri: do you know what the problem might be?
<nick_schembri> is this the gui tool or command line
<chalcedony> lstarnes: good to see you 2.8.6 .. khisanth had me download this especially because the one that shipped with ubuntu 8.4 has a bug in logging
<lex0> nick_schemri: Im nooby to ubuntu so its gui
<bastidrazor> lex0, are you trying to use this on a mounted drive? if so the best way to go is use the liveCD then use gparted
<mobi-sheep> chalcedony: You went XChat --> Network List --> Edit --> (all information here?)
<lex0> bastidrazor: well am running this already from a mounted drive i want to create a new partiton to play games using windows
<chalcedony> mobi-sheep: doesn't work.. i think this bug goes back to the begining of my xchat .. and i would hate to lose my legacy stuff
<bastidrazor> lex0, you can not edit a drive while it is mounted. you must unmount it first
<lex0> bastidrazor: so i have to run in live cd
<oespirit> Can somebody help me out with this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/devmapper/+bug/358654 ? I did an upgrade and my system wont boot anymore
<nick_schembri> lex0: yes
<Ubuntu_n00b> Aloha from Hawaii.  If HPET is enabled and working, is a minimum burst still required by my HTB qdesc?
<mobi-sheep> chalcedony: Meh.  I never had a problem with XChat.  It signed in my preferred channel + nickserv + and such.
<iceblock> yaay im back
<bastidrazor> lex0, yes
<iceblock> finally made it
<oespirit> I have tried all the stuff mentioned in that thread - updating the initramfs doesnt work because my cpio cant detect anything in /bin/*
<eshaase> how come my gnome system monitor panel applet shows my cpu being used at 60% while top and gnome system monitor's top processes only show < 20%? am i missing something?
<chalcedony> hmm mobi-sheep ive been fighting that thing forever . they hate me in #xchat
<nick_schembri> lex0: backup any data you cant live without just in case and use the livecd to resize the drive
<mobi-sheep> chalcedony: You could try starting from scratch.  Rename your .xchat to something.
<mobi-sheep> chalcedony: To see if the bug is reproductive.
<nick_schembri> bastidrazor: is lex0 going to run gparted from the command line
<bastidrazor> nick_schembri, in the liveCD he doesn't have to. he can if he wants
<chalcedony> mobi-sheep: maybe i know i don't like the vanilla copies of the new versions but the old ones don
<Kartagis> even though I have the adobe-flashplugin installed, I get the message Please install the Flash Player!. why?
<chalcedony> t support the modes on undernet
<chalcedony> i just found this place where i can get old ones though ..
<nick_schembri> bastidrazor: what would you use to resize a drive
<chalcedony> http://www.oldversion.com/
<bastidrazor> nick_schembri, gparted in the GUI from a liveCD
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> how to convert .vob video file to avi or something similar on ubuntu ?
<chalcedony> when i tried copying xchat my colors and settings didn't copy .. but that version still has the bug .. just no good stuff.
<lstarnes> chalcedony: which bug?
<mobi-sheep> chalcedony: You copied the .xchat folder?
<racarter> is it possible to get images from your tv on to your linux computer?
<`Onyx> What's the console command to update gfx card drivers?
<`Onyx> Like how kubuntu has envyng -t
<Khisanth> mobi-sheep: it seems whoever set up her system has left it in a very screwed up state wrt xchat at least
<chalcedony> lstarnes: when i put data into XChat --> Network List --> Edit --> (all information here?) it doesn't work
<mobi-sheep> racarter: Yes.  Assuming you have the coax card where you can plug the cable into.
<racarter> mobi-sheep, i don't get why a card is needed
<Guest29572> anybody able to help me with a sound issue in 9.04?
<Lartza_> Can I somehow see nameserver addresses ubuntu is currently using?
<racarter> I can connect a dvi-hdmi cable from the computer to an HD TV for example
<racarter> i'm wondering if this can go two ways?
<bastidrazor> silv3r_m00n, dvd::rip could.. mencoder could
<cbankord> i have an onboard sound card and an audigy 2...my speakers are hooked up to my audigy 2 and i'm getting no sound. any idea how i could fix this?
<mobi-sheep> racarter: No.  Not likely.  It was designed for output where you can project your screen out.
<chalcedony> lstarnes: by doesn't work i mean when i put new username, new server info .. it doesnt change the main one.
<nick_schembri> bastidrazor: is it under the admin menu?
<fn][> Hello ubuntu. I need some kind of addon that gives me a report of the latest hack attacks and brute force attempts. It would be nice if it could be emailed. What options are there for that?
<bastidrazor> nick_schembri, i think you may need to install it .. use synaptic to install or in a terminal sudo apt-get install gparted
<racarter> hmm.. i'm wondering if it's possible to use an ubuntu pc as a poor man's tivo? but you don't want to have to disconnect your cable from your tv every time...
<chalcedony> fn][: report how?
<fn][> chalcedony, sent to me through email if possible
<chalcedony> and hack and brute force on what exactly?
<adam> hi
<chalcedony> fn][: it's too broad a field be specific
<chalcedony> hi adam
<adam> y
<cbankord> i have an onboard sound card and an audigy 2...my speakers are hooked up to my audigy 2 and i'm getting no sound. any idea how i could fix this?
<fn][> chalcedony, oh. I need reports of hack attempts basically, failed logins
<adam> am very new to IRC
<fn][> chalcedony, port scans too
<nick_schembri> lex0 bastidrazor  thinks the resize tool,gparted, meeds to be installed when running the livecd
<bastidrazor> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Khisanth> chalcedony: changing those has no effect on the current connection, furthermore changing those have no effect on ANY connection if you are using a proxy or bouncer
<bastidrazor> the gparted liveCD may be a good way to go too..
<nick_schembri> adam it ok. what can we do to help
<chalcedony> Khisanth: maybe i misunderstood someone, which would be lovely really. i have -psyBNC psyBNC2.3.2-7 Help (* = BounceAdmin only) .. to go to other servers/networks i have to put in a new user:realname (maybe change pass) and then newserver:port .. in order to USE that .. don't i have to have a new username that matches what i put in?
<nick_schembri> night
<gst-kaps> I am having problems in linkedin on ubuntu ?
<gst-kaps> #314713 any solution ?
<leguille> I heard this is the place to get some answers.
<stevecam> leguille, it depends what you ask
<smacktalk> I can't edit /etc/services even with sudo
<Khisanth> chalcedony: if that is what the bouncer expects then yes
<smacktalk> what am I doing wrong?
<gst-kaps> #314713 any one please ?
<leguille> First time user with linux, and I am on BUNTU 9.04 Jacky. Problem is with video and memory issues with WINE
<bastidrazor> smacktalk, what command are you typing?
<chalcedony> Khisanth: so how do i do that?
<Subsanek> hi
<chalcedony> Khisanth: i'm not trying to be stupd (you may think i don't have to try).
<Subsanek> Я по русски говорю..
<pigol> hi
<Khisanth> chalcedony: hmm let me just make a picture
<catalin> part
<Subsanek> cool
<Tensai_> How do I allow SFTP users write access? Do I change the directory permissions or their access rights?
<om26er> plz tell me a codec pack
<spargonaut> hi all!  I have a network problem that I'm needing help with if anyone is interested in helping me come up with ideas
<om26er> a complete codec pack
<Tensai_> VLC
<bastidrazor> !codec | om26er
<ubottu> om26er: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<glicks> how do you put the 1000he eeepc in low power mode in ubuntu?
<Boohbah> Tensai_: users should have write access to their home directory by default
<glicks> like disable bluetooth and stuff
<bastidrazor> Tensai_, you could allow everyone to have write access .. not the smartest route but your call
<Tensai_> I created a link to a samba share in each users home directory - how do I let them write to it as well as read?
<spargonaut> no.  I just got a cable ISP installed today and it will only give an IP address to authenticated mac addresses
<chalcedony> Khisanth: Thank You :)
<spargonaut> so I'm trying to clone the mac address of another machine from my firewall, but I'm not sure if i should do it in /etc/network/interfaces or dhclient.conf or somewhere else
<spargonaut> btw, i'm running shorewall as a firewall
<lolololol> is it possible to install ubuntu on a machine and then use it on some other one using the same hard disk?
<spargonaut> yes
<spargonaut> although you might have to reconfigure the xserver
<Tensai_> bastidrazor - I created a link to a samba share in each users home directory - how do I let them write to it as well as read?
<juninhu> hi there
<lolololol> spargonaut: anything other than screen resolution to be changed?
<spargonaut> ahem, lololololol, yes but you might have to reconfigure your xserver
<juninhu> someone can help me to install Nvidia 7200GS?
<spargonaut> uhh, not that i can think of off the top of my head
<spargonaut> you might need to change the driver that your using
<rob_p> spargonaut, You can spoof the authenticated MAC by adding a line such as, "hwaddress ether 01:02:03:04:05:06" to your network config.
<spargonaut> rob, are you talking about in interfaces?
<lolololol> spargonaut: k. thanks. byebye
<spargonaut> or dhclient.conf
<spargonaut> ?
<rob_p> spargonaut, /etc/network/interfaces, yes.
<spargonaut> ok
<spargonaut> awesome
<spargonaut> much thanks
<FloodBot2> spargonaut: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<juninhu> please... someone help me... my Nvidia 7200GS dont work in Ubuntu
<bastidrazor> Tensai_, with samba i'm unsure how that would work.
<lsemple_> Hi, I recently had a power failure, and one of my drives now is not able to mount, and when I try fsck /dev/sdb1 I get http://pastebin.ca/1461905
<spargonaut> sorry.
<rob_p> spargonaut, I had to do the same thing on a cable connection a while back...
<rob_p> spargonaut, Never had any issues with it...
<Tensai_> I created a link to a samba share in the home directory of an SFTP user but they don't have write access. Anybody know how I might do that?
<bastidrazor> Tensai_, well.. the folder you've linked will have to allow each user write.. so the linked share will have to have 'everyone' allowed write access
<Khisanth> chalcedony: hmm also just noticed but you don't have ident enabled ...
<spargonaut> rob_j: yea.  I knew it needed to be done although i've never done it from my firewall, i always had my linksys router do it. my network has since beefed up
<Khisanth> chalcedony: does your setup look something like http://miyu.hopto.org:7020/setup.png ?
<Tensai_> ok thank you
<chalcedony> Khisanth: i don't know why ident doesn't work .. my son said he's not going to look
<spargonaut> will that work even though I'm using that interface with dhcp ( sorry for all the question, i have to kill my internet connection to implement it )
<rob_p> spargonaut, Might as well utilize the power of Linux for your firewall.  Get rid of the Linksys... or put dd-wrt or tomato firmware on it (both Linux-based).
<Khisanth> chalcedony: well there are two obvious reasons and a million not obvious
<lsemple_> I guess I have a bad superblock, anyone know how to fix this ?
<Khisanth> chalcedony: if you run 'ps | grep ident' does it print out anything?
<chalcedony> Khisanth: i'll try that
<pigol> i have lost my taskbar after upgrading to 9.04
<rob_p> spargonaut, Hmmm... never tried it with dhcp.  But it couldn't hurt to try.
<juninhu> =/
<pigol> any suggestions ????
<spargonaut> rob_j, yea, the linksys ( now running dd-wrt ) has been isolated to a seperate subnet in a dmz, i have shorewall running on a dedicated firewall atm
<chalcedony> Khisanth: ~$ ps | grep ident
<chalcedony> ~$
<rob_p> spargonaut, I had a, "dynamic" IP but my provide never once changed the IP it issued so I just put it in as static and it worked that way for over a year.
<bastidrazor> pigol, what version of ubuntu?
<pigol> 9.04
<gst-kaps> linkedin not working on ubuntu ?
<bastidrazor> pigol, are you meaning the top and bottom panel on the screen?
<pigol> bottom panel
<pigol> actually i was using avant-manager in 8.04
<spargonaut> rob_j: yea, thats what i've found to be the case in the past, but the first hop in my network was always the linksys in the past.  at this point, my network is too large and convoluted to go rearranging things
<Khisanth> chalcedony: so you probably don't even have an ident daemon running ...
<bastidrazor> pigol, click on the top panel and add panel .. then you can drag the panel tot he bottom and add things you want on that panel
<rob_p> spargonaut, Just be ready to troubleshoot a sudden network outtage due to new IP reallocation if it happens.  I figured it was worth the relatively small chance.  Never did happen.
<chalcedony> Khisanth: if he controls the firewall, is that something that would even be possible for me to rectifiy? we HAD it running
<bastidrazor> pigol, cairo-dock may be a good replacement for AWN
<Khisanth> chalcedony: well if it's not running the firewall won't matter
<lampliter> I could use some help with disk performance issues on 8.10.  every time an application starts hitting the disk hard,  the laptop freezes and windows grey out
<Khisanth> chalcedony: but if it IS running the firewall will also have to let it through
<lampliter> the disk is sata and a modern one but this is weird
<spargonaut> rob_p: yea, totally.  i've got a backup network in place atm to keep the waf high, so if there is a problem, i can easily switch back
<spargonaut> rob_p: alright, i'm kicking off now, going to attempt the fix.  I'll report back progress immediatly after.  Thanks for the input
<chalcedony> Khisanth: ty for telling me about it, it's something to look at after i figure out how to to connect better with the BNC maybe?
<rob_p> spargonaut, Ok.  Good luck!
<georgeofthejungl> what does "install a symbolic link onto the path" mean?
<Khisanth> chalcedony: what error do you get when you try to connect to the BNC?
<chalcedony> Khisanth: i'm on it now, but i can't get it to use the other names.
<c0l2e> how can I modify the current /var/log/messages or system log to more details?
<Khisanth> chalcedony: what do you mean by other names?
<glicks> hmm on my eeepc in th elive cd i can connect to non secure networks but not secure networks
<Khisanth> chalcedony: if you need to connect to the bouncer using multiple usernames then you would need to create multiple "networks" in the network list
<c0l2e> is there a config in ubuntu that makes /var/log/messages more verbose?
<chalcedony> oh?
<chalcedony> i thought about doing that .. but the BNC is in the network list .. so how do i do that?
<chalcedony> oops Khisanth
<georgeofthejungl> what does "install a symbolic link onto the path" mean?
<Khisanth> chalcedony: just click +Add in the Network List give it a name and just fill it in like the other one
<chalcedony> Khisanth: and that's where i have my bug, stuff vanishes.
<Khisanth> chalcedony: between restarts or ...?
<chalcedony> Khisanth: thats why i do it in servilist_conf  but unless there are more lines i don't know the letters of.. i dont know how to alter the names there
<chalcedony> Khisanth: i can't fill in the form
<chalcedony> Khisanth: i put the data and it doesnt stay or if i click it's all gone
<juninhu> someone can help me to install Nvidia 7200GS?
<Khisanth> chalcedony: everything in the Edit window?
<chalcedony> juninhu: you've been asking a while.. are there instructions somewhere?
<Adola> Hi I need some one on one help with setting up a chroot32 for a program...Can someone PLEASE help?
<georgeofthejungl> what does "install a symbolic link onto the path" mean?
<georgeofthejungl> what does "install a symbolic link onto the path" mean?
<spargonaut_> rob_p: still there:
<spargonaut_> ?
<rob_p> spargonaut_, Yes.
<hot_wheelz> Just wondering if anyone has noticed a differece when it comes to  activating propriatary graphics card drivers under 8.10 and 9.04 - 8.10 this works fine 9.04 doeesn't it just falls over...Has anyone else noticed this?...I don't think it's just me because there appears to be a few threads about the issue
<Publicity> http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=install+a+symbolic+link+onto+the+path&aq=f&oq=&aqi=&fp=JJ2lHziMUzc
<chalcedony> Khisanth: everything i put in the edit box .. vanishes and does not show in the Connect window.
<hot_wheelz> i think somthing may have been broken between versions this why it falls over
<jeremy_> hello
<jeremy_> hello
<jeremy_> how do i determine what my ip address is
<Adola> Hi I need some one on one help with setting up a chroot32 for a program...Can someone PLEASE help?
<spargonaut_> well, apparently, i was able to get an IP address by adding in the line you suggested, although i was unable to get out
<spargonaut_> jeremy: open a command line and type: ifconfig
<jeremy_> thnx
<gaveen> georgeofthejungl, that means creating a symbolic link to something in a place which is included in the $PATH variable Eg: in /bin, /usr/bin
<chalcedony> jeremy_:  http://www.whatsmyip.org/
<rob_p> spargonaut_, No traffic flow at all?
<hot_wheelz> my card is an ATI Radeon HD 3400 Series like i said worked in 8.10 fine.....Even after upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04 it stayed activated but when I did a fresh install and tried activating it tries then falls over
<gaveen> georgeofthejungl, the command to use is => ln -s
<georgeofthejungl> gaveen: what is a symbolic link?
<krupy> Hi, I have some problems with sound in 9.04
<hot_wheelz> has there been a bug report abouut this?
<spargonaut_> rob_p: I was able to ping the dhcp server, but not able to surf.  something tells me i wasn't getting my DNS addys right
<spargonaut_> ahem, receiving them right
<gaveen> georgeofthejungl, think of it as a shortcut in Windows world. There are two types of links in Unix. Hard and Soft (symbolic)
<rob_p> spargonaut_, Put them in manually.
<ramram> could some one help me remove the older version of Glib http://paste.debian.net/39239/ ??
<rob_p> spargonaut_, /etc/resolv.conf
<cwillu> what's the name of the current program for burning iso's?
<Khisanth> chalcedony: http://scsys.co.uk:8001/29818 meaning of the letters
<ccooke> Adola: you need a 32-bit chroot, yes?
<spargonaut_> rob_p: ahh yea, i guess i could do that.  ok, before i disconnect again, do you have any other suggestions?  I think you know what my problem is and have been there before
<georgeofthejungl> so it creats a short cut where?
<Adola> ccooke: Yes!
<bastidrazor> cwillu, brasero for gnome.. k3b for kde
<Adola> ccooke: I'm trying to install XMBC on a 64 bit machine
<cwillu> brasero, thanks
<chalcedony> Khisanth: THANK YOU !! .. do we give up on the gui thing then?
<chalcedony> Zaraphrax: nice nick .. i like Zs
<spargonaut_> rob_p: alright, i'll brb
<Khisanth> chalcedony: meh the GUI thing sounds too weird
<rob_p> spargonaut_, Nope.  Just take it one step at a time.
<gaveen> georgeofthejungl, wherever you specify. According to what you said you need to create a symlink to something inside your path
<Khisanth> chalcedony: I can't think of any reason for that
<ccooke> Adola: right. I've not used that myself, but I can show you how to build the chroot easily
<Khisanth> chalcedony: you can ignore the D, should just be 0
<georgeofthejungl> gaveen: i have no idea what you're talking about
<chalcedony> Khisanth: i know, it shouldnt be that way . it just IS .. it always has been weird
<Adola> ccooke: Can we do this in a P.M. please?
<Adola> As to make it less confusing?
<Khisanth> chalcedony: for F just add up the options hyou want
<rikki_max> anyone having problems with firefox on intrepid i.e. goes full screen after maximise and looses its border ext.
<gaveen> georgeofthejungl, :) you said "what does "install a symbolic link onto the path" mean?" So what are you actually trying to do?
<chalcedony> Khisanth: is a bouncer a proxy ?
<ccooke> Adola: sure, check your queries.
<Khisanth> chalcedony: similar but no
<Lartza_> Is there any other bittorrent client than transmission? It doesn't have max active torrents setting. I would need one that is lightweight and has some kind of schedule
<krupy> sound in apps and media players is ok, but in some games: warzone, supertux2,supertuxkart, openarena, but in enemy teritorry and urban terror it is all right
<cwillu> Lartza_, I use deluge
<Khisanth> chalcedony: but it doesn't really matter unless you have something set in Settings->Preferences->Proxy Server
<georgeofthejungl> gaveen: im installing google earth, and it has a check box for "install a symbolic link onto the path" and then there is a text box preceded by "Binary path:".
<Lartza_> deluge is good, it has been buggy for me though, but ill try that if there is nothing new
<chalcedony> Khisanth: ok so that doesn't matter.  . so i need a separate entry with the psybncys' ip for each username and then tell the psybnc which serever:ip  ?
<Lartza_> deluge last tried 0.8.x
<bastidrazor> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<darkdelusions> Silly Questions I have my ubuntu media server setup to auto login and for boxee to auto start is there a way to configure gnome key ring to no prompt me for a the keyring password so wireless auto signs in
<Khisanth> chalcedony: yes
<chalcedony> Khisanth: ok that makes sense now :)
<Khisanth> chalcedony: so the I, i, and U lines will be different but the S lines will be the same
<chalcedony> i really appreciate your taking the time to do this :)
<chalcedony> Khisanth: ok :)
<chalcedony> er no
<Khisanth> also ... talking about it this way is much easier than talking about a GUI -_-
<chalcedony> YES IT IS!!
<chalcedony> but no
<Khisanth> no to what?
<georgeofthejungl> gaveen: im installing google earth, and it has a check box for "install a symbolic link onto the path" and then there is a text box preceded by "Binary path:".
<gaveen> georgeofthejungl, better to tick that. Which means you'll be able to launch google earth from a terminal also after the installation. Try /usr/local/bin as the binary path
<chalcedony> the S line is the BNC - always the same ip
<cwillu> darkdelusions, system | preferences | encryption and keyrings has the option I believe
<cwillu> darkdelusions, actually, that might be wrong
<Khisanth> chalcedony: that is what I said :P
<Khisanth> "S lines will be the same"
<chalcedony> Khisanth: you're right - i read it backwards
<cwillu> darkdelusions, might be as simple as editing the connection (right click the network applet) and selecting 'available to all users'
<cactusfrog> hi
<chalcedony> Khisanth: i think i can fool with it from here . i hope so anyway :) thanks a lot !
<cactusfrog> anyways i installed ubuntu inside windows something that i have done before on this computer
<cactusfrog> but i don't get that menue while booting up
<Khisanth> chalcedony: well remember you need to save the while while xchat is NOT running
<cactusfrog> the one that asks me to select my os
<darkdelusions> cwillu: Cool I didnt see that option let me go try that :)
<chalcedony> Khisanth: i guess ill copy them somewhere and put it all back next time i resteart then :)
<ideamonk> I'm connected to a proxy for internet via a wired medium and i want to share internet through wireless sharing on other laptop. How can i do so ?
<darkdelusions> cwillu: everything I seem to find refers to setting up pam
<Khisanth> chalcedony: and that first "while" should have been "file"
<limpc> has anyone had any success using Metisse on ubuntu jaunty?
<chalcedony> Khisanth: ok
<chalcedony> it lets you force .. is that bad?
<cactusfrog> anyways i installed ubuntu inside windows something that i have done before on this computer but i don't get that menue while booting up. the one that asks me to select my os.
<cactusfrog> How do i fix it
<ideamonk> I created an ad-hoc network .. i'm connected to the innternet and the other computer is connected to me via wireless, i suppose this will do internet sharing ?
<chalcedony> cactusfrog: i can see why that could be a problem (no idea what to tell you but i  appreciate your situation)
<cactusfrog> chalcedony: :S
<spargonaut> rob_p: back, and i think i figured out my problem
<rob_p> spargonaut, Do tell...
<spargonaut> rob_p: I'm able to get out and resolve hostnames from my firewall, although, since its also running a dhcp server, its not forwarding on the DNS servers
<darkdelusions> cwillu: that was way to simple no wonder i couldnt find the the option.... It was so simple it kinda makes me sick :)
<rob_p> spargonaut, Install dnsmasq and you'll be set.
<limpc> cactusfrog: http://forums.techarena.in/guides-tutorials/1162662.htm
<cwillu> darkdelusions, :)
<ramram> Khisanth, hello
<cactusfrog> limpc:  thanks all check it out
<rob_p> spargonaut, dnsmasq is a dhcp server and DNS proxy for your internal hosts.
<rob_p> spargonaut, ...just in case you weren't familiar with it.
<spargonaut> dnsmasq huh?  I might have to look into that.  I had it forwarding them at one point, but I can't remember where i configured it to do so.
<suokko> Is there anything that I should do about launchpad failing when I try to report bug with ubuntu-bug tool? I'm using Karmic. Launcpad gives error: Oops! Something just went wrong in launcpad. ...
<suokko> Extra problem is that I'm reporting bug that causes my USB support death in boot so I don't have mouse :(
<limpc> has anyone had any success using Metisse on ubuntu jaunty?
<rob_p> spargonaut, I use it on my VPN servers so that clients coming in on the VPN can use the server as a namserver as well.
<tv7497> guys i am trying to set up a mail server i just got stuck up a little help please i run jaunty on a 64bit machine
<ideamonk> How can i share internet connection on wireless networks?
<spargonaut> rob_p: nah, i'm sure not.  I'm running dhcp3-server atm, and honestly, its not even an ubuntu system, its straight debian. :D  The desktop i'm working on is ubuntu ( myth )  and this is the first channel the IRC client I just installed kicked me into.  I figured it would work
<carlou> bonjour
<medjr> can i make my ubuntu an internet wifi gateway ?
<rob_p> spargonaut, You can use iptables to configure forwarding of DNS but it's probably easier to just use dnsmasq.  It does a really good job of handling both dhcp and DNS.
<rish> how to change wordpress version on my website?
<rob_p> spargonaut, I used to use dhcp3-server too... did away with it when I discovered dnsmasq.
<moochoo> Hey all - is anybody intelligent available to help me get a Jaunty install playing nice across the LAN with XP?
<WBC> I am having a hardtime trying to get Gparted to format my external harddrive as NTFS
<spargonaut> rob_p, the unfortunate part about that though, is that i've got several hosts assigned static IPs through dhcp-server, mainly b/c i don't have a local dns machine
<WBC> Could anyone help
<medjr> can i make my ubuntu an internet wifi gateway ??? :(
<rob_p> spargonaut, From a server perspective, there's not too much difference with Debian, especially since Ubuntu is a Debian-derivative.
<rob_p> spargonaut, dnsmasq can be configured to hand out specific IPs based on end-user MAC addresses.
<spargonaut> rob_p: yea, I know, thats why I'm here. :D.  actually, most of the *nix machines I run are debian
<rob_p> spargonaut, You ought to at least look into it...
<spargonaut> rob_P: i know, i know, i just don't want to have to reconfigure it again.  <-- LAZY
<suokko> medjr: Google for NAT routing with iptables
<spargonaut> rob_p: but yea, i'm def gonna look into it
<suokko> medjr: Probably what you are looking for
<rob_p> spargonaut, I think it'll server your purposes at least as well (probably better).
<spargonaut> WBC: use windows
<rob_p> spargonaut, *serve*
<moochoo> Is anybody available to help me get a Jaunty install playing nice across the LAN with XP?
<spargonaut> rob_p: oh, i'm sure it will.  you're just hell bent on me installing it aren't you?
<spargonaut> rob_p: btw, thanks for all the help, i appreciate it
<WBC> spargonaut, unable to use windows to format it, when windows is trying to format it through the XP CD it says: blablabla now trying to format, however this disk does not contain a windows xp-compatible partition
<rob_p> spargonaut, Nope!  You can do as you see fit.  Just nudging you in the, "right" direction...
<rob_p> spargonaut, np
<rob_p> spargonaut, good luck.
<spargonaut> WBC: sorry, i'm unfamiliar with the error blablabla.  have you tried fdisk from the command line?
<WBC> spargonaut, no, how to
<limpc> has anyone had any success using Metisse on ubuntu jaunty? all the links to installing/using Metisse on ubuntu are dead.
<WBC> spargonaut, the disk is /dev/sdb
<ramram> I want to install gtk 2.16, and since its not availabe in debs so have to build from source, i've installed Glib 2.19.10 since it's a dependency but i've still have the older version of Glib still lingering around the system, how to remove that??
<ramram> paste of ./configure of gtk 2.16 http://paste.debian.net/39239/
<spargonaut> WBC: man fdisk
<ectospasm> ramram: good luck, a lot of the packages on your system depend on glibc
<ectospasm> ramram: you cannot change it lightly
<WBC> spargonaut, Would you please write what I exactly have to type in if I want to format /dev/sdb as NTFS?
<moochoo> Anybody able to help me find out why I'm getting the error [Unable to mount location - Failed to retrieve share list from server] every time I try and access my local network? Fresh install 9.04
<Neconide> What handles sound in Ubuntu
<Neconide> rhythmbox?
<ramram> ectospasm, so in short i cant upgrade to gtk 2.16
<rob_p> WBC, Why NTFS?
<WBC> rob_p, going to install windows XP on it
<ectospasm> Neconide: what do you mean "sound"?  pulseaudio does most of the sound on a stock system.
<Neconide> because sometimes flash will freeze, and loop an annoying half second of a sound over and over.
<tv7497> guys do anyone one here runs a mail server ?
<rob_p> WBC, Then just let the Windows installer take care of it.
<ectospasm> Neconide: that's probably pulseaudio
<Neconide> ectospasm: is there a way to reset it from terminal without rebooting
<WBC> rob_p, check what I wrote above: unable to use windows to format it, when windows is trying to format it through the XP CD it says: blablabla now trying to format, however this disk does not contain a windows xp-compatible partition
<Neconide> or disable/renable etc
<ectospasm> Neconide: try this as your user (not root):  ps -ef | grep pulseaudio
<klem> hi
<Hoss> looking for a command to check default audio device.  asoundconf isnt doing the trick.
<ectospasm> Neconide: find the running process, and kill it
<rob_p> WBC, Use fdisk to remove the existing partitions and try again.
<ectospasm> Hoss: try padevchooser
<spargonaut> WBC: *sigh*  open a command line, type: 'fdisk /dev/sdb' and read the menu options to figure out what you need to do.  sorry, you'll need to be a big boy for this part.  partition your disk, and give it the ID for NTFS.  then use the command: mkfs to create the filesystem. you will need more flags and arguments to format it correctly.  try: man mkfs and work on some of your reading skills
<Neconide> ectospasm: neconide  6344  6341  0 Jun13 ?        00:00:00 /usr/lib/pulseaudio/pulse/gconf-helper
<Neconide> ectospasm: (there's more than that) but which one is the PID
<spargonaut> WBC: sorry, without reading the man pages myself, thats all I can think of off the top of my head.  And if I can read the man pages, so can you
<ectospasm> Neconide: look for this line:  /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start
<Hoss> ectospasm: padevchooser says it isnt installed.  Isnt there an audio mixer like in windows?
<Neconide> ectospasm: not there
<ectospasm> spargonaut: watch out, I've been chided in here for spouting RTFM
<moochoo> Anybody able to help me find out why I'm getting the error [Unable to mount location - Failed to retrieve share list from server] every time I try and access my local network? Fresh install 9.04
<ideamonk> How can i share internet connection on wireless networks? , the internet connection is a wired one via proxy.
<ectospasm> moochoo: do you need to set up a WINS server for your network (or rather, is one already set up)?
<Neconide> ectospasm: neconide@infected:~$ ps -ef | grep pulseaudio                          neconide  6341     1  1 Jun13 ?        00:48:25 /usr/bin/pulseaudio -D --log-target=syslog                    neconide  6344  6341  0 Jun13 ?        00:00:00 /usr/lib/pulseaudio/pulse/gconf-helper            neconide  9233  9198  0 03:24 pts/2    00:00:00 grep pulseaudio             neconide@infected:~$
<ectospasm> Neconide: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Neconide> ectospasm: 8.10
<ectospasm> that pulseaudio -D one is the one you want.
<ectospasm> Neconide: Aha!
<ectospasm> Upgrade to 9.04
<openros> When i connect in to a VPN network, my internet in the local network goes down. Is there any way to be both in the VPN connection and have internet
<ectospasm> I haven't had that short loop problem since I upgraded.
<Neconide> ectospasm: I suppose I might
<moochoo> ectospasm: not sure, in trying to figure it out I have installed and configured Samba, and setup an xp box to use WINS, all to no avail :(
<Neconide> ectospasm: you have an x86 processor?
<Neconide> ectospasm: because ive been having TONS of bugs due to my amd
<ectospasm> Neconide: x86_64, but in 8.10 I was running i386
<ectospasm> Neconide: what sorts of bugs?
<Neconide> ectospasm: when upgrading does it just update the sys files or does it need to reconstruct the OS -- wiping all data?
<rob_p> openros, You shouldn't lose coms with your local subnet, even if a new default route is pushed to you from the VPN server.  If you are, then something is misconfigured.
<ectospasm> Neconide: that depends
<Neconide> ectospasm: random terminal/firefox/pidgin bugs
<ectospasm> Neconide: does your data and all other software exist on one partition?
<spargonaut> ectospasm: thanks for the warning.  I just didn't want to hose the kids setup by " please write what I exactly have to type in if"
<Hoss> ectospasm:  after installing Padevchooser, how do I set my default audio device?
<Neconide> ectospasm: I have winblowsXP and ubuntu 8.10 on the same partition
<ectospasm> spargonaut: yeah, I hear you
<ectospasm> Neconide: wubi?
<ectospasm> Hoss: it's in the chooser, choose volume control
<openros> rob_p, as soon as i connect to the VPN, i have access only to the VPN network. My internet in the local network is cut.
<Neconide> ectospasm: yep
<ectospasm> ah
<Neconide> ectospasm: was having trouble switching bootup to cdrom
<ectospasm> Neconide: well, then...  I don't know how to help you except maybe move all your data to another device, then wipe and reinstall
<Hoss> ectospasm:  I am getting a connectio failed: connection refused, when I run the volume control.
<tv7497> guys what would be a domain name in general in a jaunty desktop edition ?
<stealth-> that message thats played on a new bash prompt, but what file controls that?
<ectospasm> Hoss: restart pulse audio (/etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart)
<ectospasm> stealth-: /etc/motd
<stealth-> ectospasm: thanks
<FeasibilityStudy> ::hates pulseaudio::
<Neconide> ectospasm: well I'd love to do that but I'm too lazy. Is it possible to create a _new_ partition within ubuntu? I want to install slackware
<moochoo> ectospasm: I am able to smb://192.168.1.50/ and view the shared files on the xp box...
<Neconide> ectospasm: I have more than enough HDD space to hold it
<rob_p> openros, Well, sometimes that is a constraint purposely put in place by the admin for security reasons.  Did you build the VPN server or do you admin it?
<ectospasm> Neconide: not unless you have a chunk of free space
<ectospasm> Neconide: so make another wubi part, and go!
<openros> rob_p, my admin did it.
<Neconide> ectospasm: Well I have 700GB free in this partition, would 'Unallocated' be free HDD space or is that a partition within itself
<ectospasm> unallocated to any existing partition.
<thurein> ubuntu 9.04 , compaq cq 45, sound driver doesnt work. any solution??
<Hoss> ectospasm: is it bad that pulseaudio isnt installed?  I am installing it atm, I just remember there being some issues with having it.
<ectospasm> Now, gparted can probably resize it, but I don't know how well that will work with wubi
<scarra> So is it possible to use a zune with ubuntu
<openros> rob_p, can i create a virtual connection like, which uses the local network, and the browsers to use that virtual conneciton
<rob_p> openros, My first comment applies to a, "generic install" of say, OpenVPN.  Unless you take extra steps to further lock things down, you should continue to have access.
<ectospasm> Hoss: pulseaudio is the default in Ubuntu since at least 8.10
<MBR> How do i install GRUB?
<ectospasm> Hoss: AFAIK you have to consciously remove it not to use it.
<ectospasm> funny name, asking a question like that MBR
<lich0r> good night guys, may all of your questions be answered :p
<Neconide> ectospasm: gparted doesn't allow the creation of new partitions, only partition tables.
<rob_p> openros, But really, there are so many ways to configure and limit the end user's access when it comes to VPN.
<ectospasm> Is there a dog?
<ectospasm> Neconide: explain to me the difference.
<moochoo> anybody with any ubuntu-->xp networking experience available to help?
<Neconide> ectospasm: A partition table is your table of partitions. I.E. /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2 they all exist within the partition table.
<moochoo> i'll love you forever
<Hoss> ectospasm:  Yeah, I think I had to remove it for something, beta flash plug-in, or getting ventrillo to work or something,  Dont remember, I had my USB head set as default audio device and everything worked.  I got rid of them, and no sound.
<Adola> I'm installing deboostrap, can someone help me install some stuff with it?
<thurein> I get sound problem on ubuntu 9.04 with compaq CQ 45
<MBR> Does anyone knwo how to uninstall linux along with grub and return to windows without formatting anything?
<openros> rob_p, if i disconnect from the vpn, i have a perfect internet access. It means my internet is always available....
<ectospasm> Neconide: and how do you add partitions?  By editing the partition table!
<thurein> any way to solve it??
<ectospasm> thurein: be more specific as to what your sound problem is
<Neconide> ectospasm: right but gparted only lets you create _new_ partition tables
<rob_p> openros, With out knowing the VPN server configuration, you will have to get with your admin for assistance.  All we can do is guess...
<kj4> MBR  boot the XP disk and do the fixmbr command
<Hoss> ectospasm:  going to try a restart.
 * moochoo raises hand - "pick me! pick me!"
<ectospasm> Neconide: gparted *should* allow you to resize partitions, IIRC
<thurein> ectospasm: i am totally beginner, so how to specify my sound card??
<MBR> kj4: problem is i dont have a disk :(
<Neconide> ectospasm: it's a relatively easy task in windows vista but seems to be just as hard in winXP as it is in Ubuntu
<kj4> MBR or you can dowload the super grub disk and it can repair the xp mbr too
<MBR> and im on vista.
<ectospasm> thurein: I dunno, mine *just works*!
<rob_p> openros, Also, what software are you utilizing for the VPN (both server and client)?
<MBR> It doesnt work for some reason
<kj4> MBR i thinks the super grub disk can fix dat
<MBR> super grub doesnt work...
<Neconide> ectospasm: resize, but not create. I don't have any partitions that aren't in use
<kj4> MBR oh.  ok.
<Lartza_> Ok, so I still need an torrent client
<ectospasm> ah, that's right, they have to be unmounted
<Lartza_> transmission and deluge dont fit
<kj4> MBR i have a recommendation
<ectospasm> Neconide: so boot the LiveCD and use gparted from that
<Lartza_> transmission cant limit active torrents and deluge cant schedlue
<MBR> kj4: yes?
<Lartza_> *schedule
<ectospasm> Neconide: make sure you back up all your data BEFORE doing any of this!
 * moochoo starts to cry
<kj4> MBR you sure you want to hear it?
<MBR> kj4: yes.
<thurein> ectospasm: from internet, i have to know it is HDA ICH9
<Lartza_> and lightweight torrent client
<Neconide> ectospasm: I don't think you're getting it. gparted doesn't allow you to in any way -create a new partition- / and none of the partitions i have aren't in literal use
<ectospasm> moochoo: are you positive you're supplying the SMB/CIFS credentials properly?
<ectospasm> Neconide: I didn't think that was your problem
<kj4> MBR don't run vista.  vista is awful.  there. i said it.  we were all thinking it, but only I had the guts to say it
<moochoo> ectospasm, any way I can find out for sure?
<Neconide> ectospasm: I need to create a new partition. lol
<ectospasm> moochoo: smbclient --help
<ectospasm> moochoo: then smbclient -L <share>, and enter the password you *think* it should be using.
<MBR> kj4: i guess that's your opinion.
<innociv> er so how do I set up a new user that is limited to a folder say /home/site/public/folder, and doesn't even have read access to anything before that folder?
<ectospasm> Neconide: you need to resize the existing ones first, no?
<MBR> anyway is there a way to remove grub anyone?
<Neconide> ectospasm: O/T, you're quite the multi-tasker, you seem to be helping a handful of people. lol
<MBR> Googled for 3 days and nothing -.-
<ectospasm> innociv: that's gonna be hard
<Neconide> ectospasm: right but I have more than enough memory in Unallocated to support an operating system
<scarra> So is there anyway possible to use the zune on Ubuntu
<innociv> ectospasm, really?..
<Neconide> ectospasm: the only problem is creating a new partition
<ectospasm> Neconide: so use your tool of choice, fdisk, cfdisk (prolly easier), etc.
<Titan8990> innociv, http://olivier.sessink.nl/jailkit/
<Neconide> ectospasm: alright I'll read up on cfdisk. thanks :D
<ectospasm> innociv: if a user does not have access to /home, they will not have access to /home/user
<spargonaut> rob_p:  quick question about dnsmasq, it says it provides a dns server for the LAN, but I'm curious if it enables the use of hostnames from other clients on the LAN.  do you know?
<Titan8990> innociv, chroot jail is really only way, what you are trying to do is not practical however
<innociv> oh
<innociv> jailkit will keep them from READING files too?
<Adola> I need help with chroot
<Adola> Please
<rob_p> spargonaut, gotta run for a bit...
<Joschi> hi
<ectospasm> innociv: you've gotta keep enough operating environment in the chroot
<spargonaut> rob_p: k. in any case, thanks for the help, i'll do some more looking into dnsmasq, thanks for the point in the right direction
<innociv> ?
<moochoo> ectospasm, Anonymous Login Successful...
<ectospasm> moochoo: did it list the shares?
<moochoo> ectospasm, yeah
<kj4> MBR  are you familiar with the WAIK package from MS?
<ectospasm> OK, then what /etc/fstab (or whatever) has listed for the credentials is probably wrong.
<moochoo> ectospasm, findsmb returns no entries, if thats any help...
<ectospasm> moochoo: I'm not familiar with that program
<moochoo> ectospasm, cool thanks anyway
<ectospasm> Oh, well, my Windows networking crap just works, but of course I don't actually connect to Windows very often (-;
<glick> hi
<randall> glick, hi
<randall> glick, what is your question
<Adola> randall, can you help me with a 32bit chroot in a 64bit os?
<ectospasm> randall: maybe they're in here to help out?
<moochoo> ectospasm,  yeah lol neither, im just trying to get my linux box to share my drives with my mrs, who's running xp
<glick> randall, trying to see if anyone has any first hand experience running ubuntu on a 1000he eee
<randall> ectospasm, true dat haha
<randall> Adola, never played around with 64bit sorry
<ectospasm> heh, even back when I was a Windows weenie SMB networking was the blackest voodoo magic when you didn't have a domain controller
<randall> glick, is that one of the eeepcs?
<ectospasm> ...if the Gods deemed you unfit to have network sharing, you don't got it.
<glick> yes randall
<moochoo> *sniff*
<jumpingjack> glick, i have it on my eeepc 1000h :P
<randall> glick, i think they make a specific ubuntu sub-version for those
<ectospasm> moochoo: you can set up a domain controller
<ectospasm> ...on  your Ubuntu PC
<glick> jumpingjack, the regular ubuntu or netbook remix
<glick> ?
<ectospasm> moochoo: (samba can be one)
<Neconide> ectospasm:  FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive - Press any key to exit cfdisk
<Neconide> :(
<moochoo> ectospasm, i've got samba installed
<MBR> kj4: No im not familiar with that.
<Neconide> ectospasm: I used cfdisk /dev/sda (all my partitions begin with /dev/sda)
<ectospasm> Neconide: did you say "cfdisk /dev/for/hd?
<moochoo> ectospasm, frustrating the *HELL* out of me
<ectospasm> Neconide: sometimes cfdisk has problems
<moochoo> ectospasm, it's been over 8 1/2 hours since I started trying to work this out
<ectospasm> Neconide: try fdisk
<jumpingjack> glick, nbr, but it looks and works like regular ubuntu, without some preinstalled packages and another desktop interface, that you can switch to normal )
<ectospasm> moochoo: so take a break
<Neconide> ectospasm: alright, thanks.
<kj4> MBR:  check that out: http://tinyurl.com/ykoo3x
<moochoo> ectospasm, i've taken many lol
<ectospasm> jumpingjack: I'm excited to try UNR on my Samsung N110 when it gets here!
<glick> jumpingjack, does it handle the power better?
<ectospasm> moochoo: take one equal to the amount of time you've spent on this
<kj4> MBR allegedly it contains the tools you need to fix a vista MBR
<Neconide> ectospasm: neconide@infected:~$ fdisk /dev/sda Unable to open /dev/sda
<glick> jumpingjack, you dual boot it?
<Neconide> ectospasm: could it have anything to do with wubi?
<moochoo> ectospasm, but then I'll NEVER get it sorted lol
<glick> with windows xp?
<jumpingjack> glick, better then what?
<ectospasm> Neconide: does /dev/sda exist?
<glick> my netbook came with windows XP
<Neconide> ectospasm: it's what my partitions are on
<jumpingjack> glick, no i only installed ubuntu
<glick> jumpingjack, i heard that regular ubuntu will hog the battery like nothing
<moochoo> ectospasm, its more annoying than your usual problem, because it involves networking and nobody likes helping sort out other peoples networking problems
<ectospasm> Neconide: "ls /dev/sd*" <- Does /dev/sda exist?
<jumpingjack> glick, my battery works about 5 hours with nbr
<Neconide> ectospasm: yes // /dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2  /dev/sda3  /dev/sda4  /dev/sda5
<ectospasm> moochoo: hey, look, I'm trying, even though I'm almost as blind as Ray Charles used to be.
<kj4> glick, i heard that too, i installed unbuntu nerdbookremix on my dell mini 9, then turned off the silly looking interface and it works great for months now
<moochoo> ectospasm, lol its all good man - thanks :)
<Neconide> ectospasm: I feel like an idiot, i forgot to sudo
<ectospasm> heh
<Neconide> >_<
<glick> hmm
<ideamonk> How can i share internet connection on wireless networks? , the internet connection is a wired one via proxy.
<ectospasm> That's why I always sudo -i if I'm gonna be doing some serious root work
<Neconide> ectospasm: sudo cfdisk /dev/sda
<glick> kj4, ima dual boot first, because i heard there were networking issues with the 1000he
<ectospasm> I'm gonna dual boot my Samsung simply because I'll probably need Windows for school.
<kj4> glick i think you can make a live USB stick to test that out
<ectospasm> kj4: yeah, it's on the wiki
<Neconide> ectospasm: ah
<Neconide> ectospasm: go with vista if you have <4gb RAM
<Neconide> ectospasm: otherwise its slow as fuck
<ectospasm> <?  I thought the sweetspot was at 4GB
<ectospasm> Oh, you meant >
<Neconide> ectospasm: yeah lol
<scarra> Who has a zune?
<ectospasm> Nope, the Samsung comes with XP Home (blech
<Neconide> ectospasm: it's 3am. that's my excuse. :P
<innociv> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=248724 wtf this is too confusing :(
<ectospasm> Neconide: same here, but I don't claim it
<ramram> could someone tell me, which Glib version is bundled with ubuntu 9.04
<ramram> ?
<Neconide> ectospasm: XP pro sp3 is good. I prefer derek's modded sp3 /w vista vg black skin
<ramram> and also the gtk+ version
<harahauk> ectospasm: I'd recommend win7 rc till win7 is out
<ectospasm> Neconide: it comes with home.  If the school doesn't give it to me I'm gonna STEAL it.
<harahauk> i havent had anything crash, malfunction or behave strangely yet =)
<Neconide> ectospasm: :O stealing is bad you're going to hell
<harahauk> ectospasm: ubuntu with a virtualized win7 is nice too =)
<Neconide> ectospasm: jk
<ectospasm> Neconide: So?
<halberd> what exactly is a block? is the size determined by hardware or by the filesystem?
<Neconide> ectospasm: are you christian?
<ectospasm> I doubt a 1.6 Atom will be able to be a host for a guest
<ectospasm> Neconide: Roman Catholic
<Neconide> ectospasm: Ah so you believe in God and such?
<ectospasm> Neconide: I try to
<ectospasm> Neconide: and this conversation is getting offtopic
<Neconide> ectospasm: I, myself, am an atheist. Though I respect the beliefs of others, and I just want to see if you're going to rage on me for it :X
<myself> i am myself
<Neconide> myself: orly
<ectospasm> Neconide: nope, atheists have a religion like any other, so I respect that.
<myself> yes and im agnostic, so back off.
<ectospasm> myself: ditto
<Neconide> ectospasm: good man.
<Guest52107> NICK _sopi
<ectospasm> Neconide: I'm not even convinced you're wrong...
<Neconide> ectospasm: I was raised roman catholic but gave up on it when I saw the more logical side of it (no disrespect intended)
<Neconide> ectospasm: but yeah this is getting a little too off-topic :X
<ectospasm> yep
<ectospasm> Neconide: pm?
<ectospasm> Neconide: don't worry, I am NOT going to preach.
 * mneptok laughs
<mneptok> kids these days ...
<des_> Q. I just did apt-get install python-examples... I saw data come in, but where are the results? /usr/share/doc/python-examples seems untouched.. How can I find out where this pkg puts things?
<Neconide> ectospasm: you afk? PM lol
<De[v]il> Good evening!
<U-b-u-n-t-u> is there a way for me to make a copy of game cd.. My friend lost their cd to their game but still has the box with the serial etc I don't know what app I should use in Ubuntu
<des_> apt-file show python-examples.. -> command not found
<mobi-sheep> !key
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about key
<glicks> hmm i tried to run ubuntu remix on my eee 1000he and got an error message kernel panic - not syncing: vfs: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block
<glicks> i used usb-imagewriter to create a bootable usb stick
<fletch__> hello
<mobi-sheep> glicks: What ISO?
<mobi-sheep> glicks: You could use UNR.img -- It's much easier to work with than ISO when it comes to USB.  UNR also have the option of "Classic Desktop' where you can have a normal desktop.
<glicks> mobi-sheep, i am using the unr img file
<glicks> i get this error
<glicks> ACPI: Aborted because no cpio magic
<glicks> crc error
<jumpingjack> mobi-sheep, btw, i like ubuntu unr desktop :) it gives more space for applications )
<Jimi_Neutral> Hi Guys, there is something making my cpu run at 100% on this box but when i go to processes the only thing it says it is running is the gnome system monitor, any ideas what could be causing this?
<mobi-sheep> jumpingjack: Power to each one's own. :)
<des_> apt-file is an optional command.. I just installed it and now its b uilding a search cache
<koshari> Jimi_Neutral run top, system monitor will only show your processes
<mobi-sheep> glicks: Are you running Ubuntu right now?  Or you're on XP?
<jumpingjack> glicks, mb there's something with your usb-stick? i didn't have this problem.. just wrote iso on usb, plug it and use)
<kraut> moin
<Jimi_Neutral> koshari, top?
<koshari> Jimi_Neutral: yes "top" from a term
<glicks> mobi-sheep, im running xp
<glicks> mobi-sheep, i made the usb stick from my ubuntu desktop machine
<Jimi_Neutral> koshari, im new to ubuntu so I dont quite get what you mean
<FrozenFire> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xsel/+bug/387178 Can someone confirm this bug for me?
<Stepanstas> Can anyone help with recovering files from a corrupted partition?
<koshari> Jimi_Neutral open a terminal, type in the 3 letters T O P and enter,
<Jimi_Neutral> koshari, oh term = terminal...sorry duh :(
<jumpingjack> glicks, how didd you try to get your ubuntu nbr running?
<koshari> Jimi_Neutral lower case no spaces of course
<mobi-sheep> Jimi_Neutral: (If you want the GUI). System --> Administration --> System Monitor
<glicks> jumpingjack, i downloaded the unr image file, then installed the usb-imagewriter package, and wrote the image to my usb stick
<mobi-sheep> glicks: Did you ran the md5sum?  Let
<stealth-> how can I restart sshd?
<glicks> no mobi-sheep
<TheNo1Yeti> sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<lstarnes> stealth-: sudo invoke-rc.d ssh restart
<znh_> stealth-, once you installed openssh-server you can start it with /etc/init.d/ssh start
<Jimi_Neutral> Ah, its SETI@home, t guys
<jumpingjack> glicks, and then?
<stealth-> thanks guys
<glicks> jumpingjack, then i put it into my netbook and reboot
<Jimi_Neutral> cant find the icon for it though to turn it off
<mobi-sheep> glicks: md5sum your UNR image --> "md5sum your-ubuntu-unr.img"
<mobi-sheep> glicks: It should be --> 8f921e001aebc3e98e8e8e7d29ee1dd4
<ramram> I need to install gtk 2.16 and need to install Glib 2.19.7 or above, is there a deb package of the above?
<Stepanstas> I need help recovering files from a corrupt partition
<znh_> I wish the webbrowser automaticly checked a md5sum of a downloaded file
<jumpingjack> glicks, than i have no idea... try to download it again from ubuntu.com
<glicks> mobi-sheep, md5sum checks out
<Jimi_Neutral> how am i supposed to turn boinc off if i cant see it in my sysmon and there is no icon for it anywhere?
<mobi-sheep> znh_: No need to.  That mean every time you download something trivial such as images and torrent files, it'll be checked?  That's painful.
<Adola> Can someone please help me with Chroot?
<Adola> PLEASE?
<znh_> mobi-sheep, how is it painful? The user should have the option to enable this feature for specific files, such as .iso
<mobi-sheep> znh_: It's not in our control.  There are movie ISOs.  DVD ISOs.  Softwares ISOs.  :)
<ls1983> Hi, Can someone help me connect wireless pls /
<Lokian> anyone can recommend a nice command line torrent client for ubuntu?
<Lokian> or just torrent client in general for ubuntu?
<ls1983> Can anyone help me setup wireless ?
<hateball> !anyone | ls1983
<ubottu> ls1983: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<janis> wireless what? :D
<ls1983> wireless network, am currently connected to internet using wires but want wireless
<kramerstefan> Hi, I want to know if my ATI Radeon X300 will still work in Jaunty.
<kramerstefan> or do I need to stick with Intrepid?
<mobi-sheep> glicks: Do you see Ubuntu USB Startup under System --> Administration?
<ls1983> janis: can you help me ?
<lianimator> hi, a friend of mine with ubuntu 9.04 cannot see a list of available packages with "sudo apt-get install <tab>". instead sees the directory's contents.
<mobi-sheep> lianimator: Did your friend type in a partial keyword?
<lianimator> yes.
<lianimator> for e.g. without any keyword, it shows the contents of the directory.
<lianimator> as if doing "ls"
<lianimator> but typing the full name of the package does work.
<ls1983> pls i need to connect to internet wireless can someone help me ?
<g7> what is your wireless problem?
<ls1983> g7: it will not connect keeps asking for passphrase altough i have inputted the right and using key1, WEP
<Nagori> /windows balance
<g7> is it your router that you are trying to attach to?
<mobi-sheep> lianimator: I mean sudo apt-get install star<tab> would display a list of possible packages.
<ls1983> g7: yes it's a wirless router and had it connected before but no its not workin
<lianimator> mobi-sheep: I know it should, but it doesn't.
<g7> I would try temporarily turning off the wep encryption and trying to connect.
<reqon__> bugger
<iceblock> hehe
<ls1983> turning it off the wep doesnt work either tried taht
<Slart> lianimator: actually "sudo apt-get install <TAB> <TAB>" shows you a list of packages.. not filenames
<lianimator> Slart: that's what I'm trying to get.. I know what to expect. but not getting it
<Slart> lianimator: hmm.. can you do this.. "md5sum /etc/bash_completion" ? what is the md5sum?
<elemeNtttt1> 23282fc1f495886f1acf6bd95674af2f  /etc/bash_completion
<pretender> Running Eeebuntu have moved applications places and system on the panel to the far right how do i get it back to default
<lianimator> Slart: elemeNtttt1's the guy
<Slart> elemeNtttt1: mm.. that's what I get on a fresh install in a vm too
<elemeNtttt1> Is there any solution?
<znh_> elemeNtttt1, to answer your question, there probably is.
<Slart> elemeNtttt1: hmm.. is it the same if you run a live cd? have you configured bash in any special way?
<Kottizen> hi
<elemeNtttt1> No
<elemeNtttt1> I didn't.
<elemeNtttt1> I just installed 9.04.
<The-IT> HELLO
<Slart> elemeNtttt1: oh.. so it's a fresh install?
<De[v]il> i am search english girl!
<jumpingjack> glicks,, how is your nbr going? )
<elemeNtttt1> ya
<The-IT> ubuntu rox!!
<znh_> De[v]il, you won't find attractive girls in here *laughs*
<Slart> De[v]il: asking in a linux support channel is limiting your options a bit, don't you think?
<Slart> elemeNtttt1: and if you just type "sudo apt-get install " and then press tab twice you get a list of files in the current folder?
<De[v]il> znh_ only communicate^)
<De[v]il> :)
<Slart> De[v]il: besides.. it's very off topic.. this isn't the channel you want
<elemeNtttt1> Slart: ya
<znh_> Slart, be more open minded. De[v]il could have a religion where she may only be helped by the same sex
<De[v]il> Slart prompt such channel?
<Slart> elemeNtttt1: can you pastebin the terminal window after you've tried this?
<De[v]il> i from russia! =/
<Slart> znh_: true.. I'll try to be more open minded =)
<Slart> De[v]il: I have no idea.. try /list
 * znh_ pets Slart with a twisted grin
<De[v]il> Slart thank you
<jumpingjack> when they'll put a flash on chromium? )
<elemeNtttt1> Slart: what command?
<Slart> elemeNtttt1: after typing sudo apt-get install and pressing tab twice
<_PiLoT_> hey guys ive installed epiphany but its not in my app list
<_PiLoT_> any ideas
<glicks> jumpingjack, its going ok, trying to test out bluetooth :)
<elemeNtttt1> Slart: it shows the same as ls<tab>. I can't really pastebin my contents of my home folder.. :)
<elemeNtttt1> Slart: also, sudo apt<tab> doesn't become apt-get. but without sudo, it does.
<jumpingjack> glicks, what did you do with kernel panic? )
<rabten> for some reason i can't edit my sources.list file in Open Office Writer
<Slart> elemeNtttt1: hmm.. and this is a fresh install? not an upgrade?
<elemeNtttt1> Slart:  Fresh install
<Slart> elemeNtttt1: installed any software on the system yet?
<elemeNtttt1> Slart: ya, alot..
<gigi> ciao a tutti
<lianimator> Slart: elemeNtttt1 did install SCIM.. which sometimes makes keyboard inactive.
<glicks> does unr not support bluetooth out of the box>?
<Slart> elemeNtttt1: hmm.. anything that might affect bash? other shells? anything like that
<mooseberry> im using compizconfig settings manager for the first time and i enabled 3d windows but... how do i use that affect?
<rne1223> Do you guys know how can I change the OpenGl driver
<Slart> lianimator, elemeNtttt1: hmm.. but tab works alright with ls.. but not with commands.. think scim would do that?
<innociv> well..
<innociv> im having problems making jailkit work :(
<Slart> mooseberry: 3d windows is only visible when you use the cube, I think.. ie the windows will be like a thin plate instead of just an image on the cube
<mooseberry> Slart: how do i use the cube :P
<jumpingjack> glicks. it suppots, look at preferences-bluetooth
<Slart> elemeNtttt1: command autocomplete doesn't work at all with sudo? or is it just apt-get?
<innociv> Failed to create device /dev/urandom, this is a know problem with python 2.1
<rne1223> Do you guys know how can I change the OpenGl render?
<Slart> mooseberry: use 4 horizontal desktops, set a shortcut for the cube in ccsm.. if at first you fail.. ask in #compiz-fusion
<elemeNtttt1> Slart: sudo shut<tab> doesn't work. but shut<tab> becomes shutdown.. weird
<Q-FUNK> hi!  since a couple of weeks, the gnome fileselector in applications started showing .files, which is obviously undesirable.  is there a way to fix this?
<sanxiyn> elemeNtttt1: Hm, works for me.
<glicks> jumpingjack, yeah i activated the icon, but i cant seem to connect to my cell phone
<Slart> elemeNtttt1: could something have changed the permissions on the bash_completion file? but.. that would work the other way, wouldn't it
<Lartza_> How do I use thunar for desktop? I have openbox
<jumpingjack> glicks, did you enable it in bios?
<Slart> elemeNtttt1: or wait.. have you logged in as root?
<sanxiyn> Lartza_: Isn't thunar file manager (and not desktop)?
<Lartza_> I mean for desktop icons, nautilus does that too and pcman file manager
<elemeNtttt1> Slart: never logged in as root
<sanxiyn> Lartza_: Nautilus does that, but as far as I know thunar doesn't.
<Lartza_> It doesn't?
<sanxiyn> And I don't think desktop functionality belongs to file managers...
<Lartza_> sanxiyn: YOur system has that too
<Lartza_> nautilus
<logansan01> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<sanxiyn> Lartza_: ?
<Lartza_> sanxiyn: YOur desktop is propably runned with a file manager too
<elemeNtttt1> Slart: found quick fix: complete -cf sudo
<sanxiyn> Lartza_: No it isn't.
<sanxiyn> Lartza_: I use IceWM.
<sanxiyn> And no icons on desktop.
<sanxiyn> (And yes I use thunar.)
<Lartza_> well i dont have desktop icons either with openbox, but i want them
<glicks> jumpingjack, i didnt think i had to, ubuntu regular sees it fine]\
<Lartza_> :)
<elemeNtttt1> Slart: but the contents of the current folder also shows up with "sudo apt-get install <tab>"
<Slart> elemeNtttt1: huh? what is "complete"?? never even heard of it before
<Lartza_> ok so thunar cant manage desktop :(
<jumpingjack> glicks, actualy you should enable bluetooth module in bios.. and camera too )
<lianimator> Slart: found complete here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1180029
<sanxiyn> Lartza_: Maybe you want something like iDesk?
<rne1223> DO YOU GUYS KNOW HOW CAN I CHANGE THE OPENGL RENDER?
<Lartza_> yes i try that now, but what i have understood its a little different from what i want
<sanxiyn> Lartza_: Which is a desktop and an icon mananer (and not a file manager).
<sanxiyn> I see.
<zzaza> hi all
<sanxiyn> Lartza_: So no, thunar is a file manager, therefore doesn't manage desktop.
<sanxiyn> (iDesk is a desktop though.)
<michelinux> Using PowerTop I see that my eth0 is making a lot of wakesup. Since I'm using wlan0, is there any way to deactivate eth0 when I'm not using it?
<Slart> lianimator: ahh.. that thread looks like it has some good info.. good find
<Lartza_> PCMan needs better desktop managing :( it overrides conky for now
<glicks> in bluetooth when i select only show icon when adaptor is present it dissappears
<rne1223>  DO YOU GUYS KNOW HOW CAN I CHANGE THE OPENGL RENDER?
<sanxiyn> rne1223: No.
<Lartza_> I knew idesk is not for me...
<Slart> rne1223: wow.. you're one of those guys that think everyone understands english.. if.. you.. only.. talk.. slowly.. or in your case.. USE CAPITAL LETTERS. Why not add some info to your question instead of having a fit
<Lartza_> I want a folder to desktop, not icons
<Lartza_> Like nautilus does it
<credo> michelinux: #ifconfig eth0 down?
<sanxiyn> Lartza_: IIRC ROX is a file manager that can do desktop too.
<Slart> rne1223: and repeating a question every 60 seconds will only get you kicked out of here.. no matter how angry you are
<Lartza_> ROX has ugly icons
<rne1223> Slart: dude...I just needed to know if somebody was listening. If you guys don't know that is cool, but don't just ignore the question
<innociv> anyone know hwo to use jailkit?..
<sanxiyn> Lartza_: Hm, it seems nothing fits your requirement :( Too bad.
<Lartza_> oh and it looks messed up without configureation
<sanxiyn> Lartza_: I used to use ROX (with a lot of custom configuration), but not now.
<Lartza_> it rounds up everything grey exept conky ad my bmpanel and covers wallpaper
<Slart> rne1223: there are over a thousand people here.. if everyone answered to every question this channel would be useless..
<michelinux> @credo yes, just the simple way...
<Lartza_> i dont want nautilus its so heavy :(
<Slart> rne1223: when people don't answer it usually means your question is badly worded .. or they just don't know
<rne1223> Slart: Man I'm not going to get into a word fight with you...if you don't know what I"m talking about...then that is fine
<wary> ciao a tutti
<sanxiyn> So... Nautilus -> heavy; PCMan -> needs better desktop handling; iDesk -> no folder, not for you; ROX -> ugly; Thunar -> doesn't do desktop
<rne1223> Slart: Thanks for your input
<thewrongboy> hi i have a qn about apt-get source packages
<sanxiyn> Lartza_: Hm maybe you want to report bugs to PCMan and get them fixed?
<thewrongboy> after i apt-get source <package name>
<Lartza_> rox is not only ugly but doesnt handle it correctly either witohut configuration, pcman cant at all though...
<thewrongboy> and run ./configure; make; make install
<Lartza_> i think the pcman "bug" is known because people ask about how to get pcman and conky on all sites
<sanxiyn> Lartza_: ok, so you don't like ROX default, but pcman lacks feature entirely?
<Tensai_> Why wouldn't an SFTP user show up when I type 'who' or 'users'?
<thewrongboy> are the patches compiled too?
<sanxiyn> Lartza_: I see.
<sanxiyn> thewrongboy: No.
<sanxiyn> thewrongboy: If you want to apply patches, you need to apply them.
<sanxiyn> That is, apt-get source extracts source and applies diff, but does not apply patches included as a file in diff.
<thewrongboy> okay..
<innociv> When I try to conenct with winscp for a new user i just made, with the password i set, correct ip and port, I get "Authenticating password" then "Acess denied" ..
<tat_> i updated just to jaunty, and there are no .fdi files in /etc/hal/fdi/policy, so xserver cant get acess to input devices, am i suposed to lay them myself there or is there a package/command to do that ?
<thewrongboy> then how do i apply them?
<sanxiyn> (There is an ongoing discussion on how to automate that, actually. No solution for now.)
<sanxiyn> thewrongboy: That's the bad part. There is no standard.
<thewrongboy> oh... ouch
<thewrongboy> how do i do it manually then?
<sanxiyn> Debian folks are working on it :(
<Lartza_> sanxiyn:Date: 2008-07-14
<sanxiyn> thewrongboy: It differs from packages to packages. Read package documentation if there is one.
<Lartza_> sanxiyn: You need to ask conky's author.
<thewrongboy> wow... that sucks...
<Lartza_> From my limited knowledge about X, I think it's conky that needs to be
<Lartza_> changed.
<sanxiyn> thewrongboy: If there isn't, you need to figure it out.
<Lartza_> hmpfh... didnt render the text very well...
<thewrongboy> hmm let me poke around the package and see if i can figure it out
<rne1223> I would like to change my OpenGl render from " Software Rasterizer" to " Intel 945GM..." does somebody knows how to do this?
<thewrongboy> sanxiyn, the package in question is python-gobject btw
<rne1223> I would greatly appreciate it.
<Slart> !intel | rne1223, this might be affecting you.. not sure if it would go back to software rendering though.. but it might be worth a read
<ubottu> rne1223, this might be affecting you.. not sure if it would go back to software rendering though.. but it might be worth a read: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<rne1223> alright thanks
<Slart> rne1223: you might want to check in /var/log/Xorg.0.log too.. if there were errors when initializing you graphics hardware they ought to show up there
<Lartza_>  /part
<rne1223> Slart: The thing is that when I start my computer I get direct rendering. But after I play OpenArena it goes to Software rendering
<innociv> SIGH :(
<rne1223> Slart: Let me check the logs
<innociv> How do i uninstall jailkit?
<Slart> rne1223: the logs won't help you then.. it's created when X starts up
<sanxiyn> thewrongboy: pygobject uses custom quilt rule. Use $ debian/rules patch to patch.
<sanxiyn> (And unpatch to unpatch.)
<sanxiyn> Some packages use apply/unapply for that.
<sanxiyn> Still some packages differ again...
<rne1223> Slart: Maybe...but I don't think that is the problem. I think that it has something to do with the game since it switches after I play it
<innociv> Why do i keep getting access denied in sftp when pasword is correct?
<sanxiyn> thewrongboy: Yes it sucks. People are working on agreeing on solution.
<Slart> rne1223: yup.. might be openarena... or the opengl drivers..
<Slart> innociv: check the logs for the sftp daemon
<innociv> i think because of permissions..
<Tensai_> innociv - are you in the AllowUsers list?
<innociv> AllowUsers list?
<Tensai_> yeah what's that file...
<tehbaut> I can never remember what the default root passwd is, lol
<Tensai_>  is it /etc/sshd_config
<Slart> tehbaut: noone can.. there isn't one
<lstarnes> tehbaut: there isn't onw
<lstarnes> *one
<tehbaut> lstarnes, hmmm well just pressing enter leads to an auth failure
<innociv> i dunno :(
<lstarnes> tehbaut: it's locked
<Slart> tehbaut: we didn't say it was blank.. there is no root password by default
<Tensai_> type
<Tensai_> doh - type 'sudo pico /etc/sshd_config' and see if there is a line that starts AllowUsers
<Tensai_> you should be in that line
<tehbaut> Slart, so how do I set it up? sudo root passwd?
<lstarnes> tehbaut: you should not set a password for root
<tehbaut> hmmm, so sudo su root then?
<bullgard4> Who would test Ekiga with me, please?
<lstarnes> tehbaut: sudo -i
<tehbaut> works for me
<Slart> !sudo | tehbaut
<ubottu> tehbaut: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Slart> !worksforme | tehbaut
<ubottu> tehbaut: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Slart> !supportroot | tehbaut
<ubottu> tehbaut: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<Slart> is that enough, tehbaut ?
<Wikkedfin> quick question im trying to allow web users to view whats in my public_html do i type chmod 755 /home/wikkedfin
<lstarnes> Wikkedfin: don't chmod your home dir
<lstarnes> Wikkedfin: chmod the public_html
<Guest45027> Hey guys, I was hoping someone could help me with a partition problem I'm having?
<iceroot> Wikkedfin: public_html had already the correct chmod-settings for what you want
<sanxiyn> Slart: Well, if he wants root password, it's his prerogative. (I have one too.)
<iceroot> !ask | Guest45027
<ubottu> Guest45027: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Slart> tehbaut: sudo -i will get you a root shell... while using your own user password..
<Wikkedfin> doesnt work tho
<parapanghelescu> hi there can someone help me with the sintax of chown ? want to change the owner of folder from root to user ....
<innociv> acces denied still..
<innociv> do i ned to restart sshd?
<innociv> how do i view sessionlog?
<lstarnes> parapanghelescu: sudo chown -R user.group folder
<iceroot> parapanghelescu: man chown     sudo chown user:group file/folder
<lstarnes> parapanghelescu: the group is often the same as the user's username
<Slart> sanxiyn: sure.. but I will not help him with it.. and it shouldn't be done in this channel
<sanxiyn> I see.
<zzaza> i have been using thunderbird e-mail client but am planning to change to evolution , i do have a lot of downloaded e-mails what is the best way do do this
<parapanghelescu> Istarnes / iceroot > thanks > I have 2 versions ;)\
<Guest45027> cheers.  I was trying to get windows to read an ext3 formatted disk, so I initialized it under windows.  Rebooting into linux, that disk is no longer recognized.  What can I do to get it back?
<Wikkedfin> am i allow to paste links in here?
<lstarnes> Wikkedfin: links to what?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<Wikkedfin> my public_html error
<silv3r_m00n> how do I convert a mpeg video to flash swf ?
<sanxiyn> zzaza: Try http://gaveen.owain.org/2007/07/howto-migrate-from-thunderbird-to.html
<lstarnes> iceroot: try restarting it
<silv3r_m00n> or flv
<lstarnes> Wikkedfin: what is the error?
<sanxiyn> silv3r_m00n: ffmpeg
<zzaza> sanxiyn, thanks
<silv3r_m00n> sanxiyn: e.g. ?
<limpc> has anyone had any success using Metisse on ubuntu jaunty? all the links to installing/using Metisse on ubuntu are dead.
<parapanghelescu> -R means that from the base folder to all subfolders right ?
<iceroot> parapanghelescu: yes
<lstarnes> parapanghelescu: and all files in it
<Wikkedfin> You don't have permission to access /~ccc on this server
<rabbit64> Hi. I tried to disallow reboot from gnome (system->shutdown) using policyKit (freedesktop.hal.powermanagement and consolekit), but reboot is still possible. Even after stopping hal service. Do you know how to debug this?
<gaveen> sanxiyn, whoa! glad you find it useful :)
<Wikkedfin> ubuntu server 8.04.2
<lstarnes> parapanghelescu: -R = Recursive
<sanxiyn> silv3r_m00n: ffmpeg -i 1.mpg 1.flv
<iceroot> Wikkedfin: mod_userdir loaded?
<innociv> how do i check what groups a user is a part of?
<lstarnes> Wikkedfin: what is the mode of your public_html?
<silv3r_m00n> sanxiyn: any frontend of ffmpeg ?
<parapanghelescu> OK > what about if the "folder" is a flash stick ? I'll do the chown to /media/Stick folder correct ?
<Wikkedfin> iceroot i have other accts with public_html working just i cant seem to get this one working
<Slart> innociv: isn't there a "groups" command?
<lstarnes> iceroot: groups username
<iceroot> lstarnes: wrong nick
<sanxiyn> silv3r_m00n: There must be; I use ffmpeg from command line, so I don't know one.
<lstarnes> iceroot: oops
<sanxiyn> Anyone else?
<innociv> okay..
<lstarnes> Wikkedfin: check for a .htaccess in there
<innociv> well i have this user in groups that these files are, and chmod 775.. and get permission denied tyrign to edit
<termos> i have troubles with wpa in ubnuntu, i heard this was a common problem. is there a fix?
<user1> does ubuntu have any web hosting  servers?
<lstarnes> user1: like web server software?
<sanxiyn> user1: It certainly includes web servers. What is web hosting server?
<iceroot> termos: its working fine here
<iceroot> user1: apache2
<user1> i mean if i want to start a new site i need someone to host my server
<tehbaut> anyone know how to mount an hfsplus drive as writable?
<user1> iceroot: yes
<tehbaut> I'm only getting it to mount as readable
<user1> iceroot: or apache latest
<silv3r_m00n> sanxiyn: error while opening codec for output stream   << getting this when I execute your command
<iceroot> user1: depending on your country, rent webspace or a (v)server
<unop> tehbaut, you will need to disable the journal on the volume (from within Mac OS) first
<sanxiyn> silv3r_m00n: Hm. Works for me here. :(
<phlexonance> which browser has the best flash performance?
<parapanghelescu> user1> I suggest you use lampp or the linux version of xampp .......it contains also php and mysql
<user1> ubuntu doesn't have any right?
<innociv> actually it says "upload of file '____' was sucessful but an error occured while setting the permissions and/or timestamp.  If the problem persists, turn on 'ignore permissions errors'"
<tehbaut> unop, I know ...and journaling is not enabled on it
<sanxiyn> silv3r_m00n: ffmpeg --version ? (Use pastebin)
<tehbaut> unop, but it's still not mounting as writable
<Slart> user1: you probably just need a browser and a ftp client then..and somewhere to host you website.. but the last thing doesn't have anything to do with ubuntu
<iceroot> user1: dont get waht you want. ubuntu has apache2
<horde> Hey guys.  I was trying to get windows to read an ext3 formatted disk, so I initialized it under windows.  Rebooting into linux, that disk is no longer recognized.  Now I'm trying to get it back.  Can anyone help?
<unop> tehbaut,  dmesg | grep hfs  # does this command give you anything?
<limpc> bleh.
<Jimi_Neutral> hi all, im just reading from the K&R book to learn C and it has asked me to do a heading for a temp conversion program...im completley new to C so I added a printf line with the relevant text but it has printed out above each conversion, could someone help me with this, i jst want it to appear at the top as a normal heading
<limpc> has anyone even heard of Metisse?
<unop> Jimi_Neutral,  /j #c
<limpc> http://www-ihm.lri.fr/metisse/ <-- metisse
<tehbaut> unop, 'filesystem was not cleanly unmounted'
<user1> Slart: right I know but just wanted to confirm if the community thinks of holding something of that kind???
<unop> tehbaut, right .. that's why it can't be mounted then
<tehbaut> unop, no clue why that would be, unless it's an osx thing
<sanxiyn> horde: What do you mean "initialized"? Windows doesn't support ext3 by default.
<Wikkedfin> no luck
<iceroot> user1: what you need? only webspace or also php and sql-support?
<sanxiyn> horde: You need to install ext3 file system driver for Windows to do that.
<lstarnes> Jimi_Neutral: I would recommend asking in ##c, but you do need to be identified with nickserv to speak there
<Slart> user1: hmm.. no.. other than the ppa space you can get if you register at launchpad
<Jimi_Neutral> crap i keep asking in th wrong room sorry lol
<om26er> plz tell me how too install firefox
<om26er> plz
<phlexonance> I have very poor flash performance with firefox on 8.04
<tehbaut> unop, if I run rsck.hfsplus on it will it fix whatever is wrong with it?
<iceroot> om26er: sudo apt-get install firefox
<om26er> i have 3.0.11 installed
<om26er> i want to upgrade to 3.5preview
<sanxiyn> phlexonance: In my experience Flash performance doesn't vary between browsers.
<DjAngo23> Hey everyone. I have a directory with subdirectories, and i want to delete all files with a .LCK as filetype any ideas how to do that ?
<om26er> i downloaded a package and don't kn how to install
<Slart> DjAngo23: "find" might be one way
<sanxiyn> DjAngo23: find . -name '*.LCK' | xargs rm (or something like that)
<iceroot> om26er: ending of the package?  deb? rpm? tar.gz?
<horde> sanxiyn: I had installed extifs (windows kernel driver for reading ext2/3 partitions), and windows didn't recognize the disk.  So I went into disk management and initialized it.  That didn't work, and when I rebooted ubuntu didn't recognize the disk either.
<unop> tehbaut, as far as i can tell, only OSx can fully fsck a hfsplus volume
<om26er> tar.gz
<om26er> i extracted
<unop> tehbaut, but you can try
<phlexonance> sanxiyn, opera uses a pluginwrapper for the flashplugin because the toolkit used between opera and the flashplugin differs, I think that would decrease the performance
<olax> i need html/decoder to run swf have try online and not gotten
<iceroot> om26er: look if tehre is a deb
<parapanghelescu> Istranes / iceroot > problem : the command made the files available to user BUT THEY ARE READ_ONLY system files ...I cannot delete them .....:d
<lstarnes> om26er: look for a readme or install file in there
<om26er> there is no deb
<sanxiyn> horde: Oops that sucks. (But you should have mentioned extifs in your question then.)
<iceroot> om26er: then look at the readme in the tar.gz
<horde> sanxiyn: sorry bout that
<sanxiyn> (There are other ext drivers for Windows than extifs)
<Wikkedfin> Someone once told me sumthing like chmod -R 755 /home/USER
<sanxiyn> horde: Unfortunately I have no experience with extifs. Maybe you want to ask their forum?
<DjAngo23> sanxiyn, Slart : Thanks, i gonna try that
<om26er> there is no readme
<iceroot> Wikkedfin: dont to this!!
<sanxiyn> horde: By the way, I use ext2fsd myself.
<liquidat> Hi there, is anyone capable of creating pdf files via asciidoc on ubuntu?
<Jimi_Neutral> can someone help me with registering my nickname, i did it once before ages ago but now cant remember....why doesnt it bloody stay registered
<lstarnes> om26er: if that's for firefox, just move it into a folder under your home directory then run the firefox executable that's in it
<Jimi_Neutral> the help thing is not very helpful either
<Slart> !register | Jimi_Neutral
<ubottu> Jimi_Neutral: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<om26er> but i want to install it permanently
<lstarnes> Jimi_Neutral: you will need to remember to check your email for a verification code
<horde> sanxiyn: well, extifs didn't actually do anything to the disk.  Windows wasn't even recognizing the disk as being attached, so I went into Disk Management and initialized it in the hopes that it would see it and then extifs could read it.
<sinan> is there a way to rename files based on a regular expression ?
<silv3r_m00n> sanxiyn: this works >> ffmpeg -i movie.mpg -ar 22050 -ab 32 -f flv -s 320x240 -aspect 4:3 -y  movie.flv
<sanxiyn> silv3r_m00n: Nice.
<parapanghelescu> how do I delete a read-only system file ???????
<lstarnes> parapanghelescu: what file?
<horde> sanxiyn: it wasn't a format or anything, and the operation was almost instantaneous, so I was hoping it was something fsck or gparted could fix.  But I don't want to mess it up anymore by just fiddling.
<sanxiyn> horde: I agree. I think you'd need more expertise than I can provide...
<om26er> istarne
<Wikkedfin> hey i figured it out
<Wikkedfin> it was chmod a+rx /home
<om26er> iwannt it permanent
<Wikkedfin> ;p
<Wikkedfin> well
<lstarnes> om26er: that is permenent
<lstarnes> om26er: unless you remove the folder
<Wikkedfin> ./home/ccc
<horde> sanxiyn: ok, thanks.
<Hannes3> join #unixboard
<om26er> is there a way to install it
<parapanghelescu> Istarnes > I have some files on a mem stick; word, excel, made in Windows; I tried to delete them in Ubuntu; doesnt work; I made chown command ...now it transformed all the files into read-only system file :)
<lstarnes> sinan: try find . -name *pattern* -print0 | xargs -0 rm
<Wikkedfin> thx for the help ppl
<kmdm> lstarnes: sinan: He said rename not remove :S
<Jimi_Neutral> ok my nickname is registered already cause i have alreayd done it so why cant i log into ##C
<sanxiyn> om26er: What are you trying to install?
<lstarnes> Jimi_Neutral: /msg nickserv identify <password>
<om26er> firefox 3.5preview
<lstarnes> sinan: oops, I think I messed that one up
<sanxiyn> om26er: I don't think it needs any install?
<Slart> Jimi_Neutral: you have to "login" so to say.. ie identify yourself.. with the nickserv command lstarnes told you
<sinan> lstarnes: yeah, i am not sure that approach would work with mv.
<sanxiyn> (You can run it from your home directory)
<Jimi_Neutral> it just says please register with services and use the indentify command
<magnetron> Jimi_Neutral: are you registered with the services?
<kmdm> sinan: something like... for x in `ls`; do mv $x `echo $x | sed 's/foo/bar/'`; done ?
<om26er> sanxiyn y
<Jimi_Neutral> magnetron, well i regisered ages ago so i belive so
<sinan> kmdm: yeah, i guess that would work! thx
<magnetron> Jimi_Neutral: then identify using yout password
<sanxiyn> sinan: You can use rename too. man rename.
<lstarnes> sinan: there's also a way to do it using find and basename with mv
<om26er> u mean that to start browser i open the folder and then open executable
<Jimi_Neutral> magnetron, using what line?
<magnetron> Jimi_Neutral: the one lstarnes gave you
<kmdm> sinan: either way, I'd backup first... ;-)
<lstarnes> Jimi_Neutral: /msg nickserv identify <password>
<farciarz84> hi can I turn on only some of the compiz features?
<sinan> the files i am renaming are output from "convert". now it occurs to me, maybe i could make convert output the right names from the first place ...
<Jimi_Neutral> magnetron, i did that and it came up with ##C :Please register with services and use the IDENTIFY command (/msg nickserv help) to speak in this channel
<lstarnes> om26er: you could create a launcher for it on your desktop or in the menu
<Slart> !ccsm | farciarz84
<ubottu> farciarz84: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<sinan> kmdm: sure :)
<sanxiyn> rename s/foo/bar/ *
<sanxiyn> etc.
<lecho> hello
<Slart> hello lecho
<innociv> invalid jail, /home/.../etc/passwd does not exist  is what I keep getitng.  This is so frustrating
<lstarnes> Jimi_Neutral: I make sure you're noe putting any spaces before that /
<lstarnes> *not
<om26er> is there a way to load ubuntu on ram as live cd. my netbooks ssd is very slow and when i used live cd it was very responsive
<kmdm> sanxiyn: Hm, cool, didn't know about rename :)
<lecho> i leave from poland
<s0ftwar3> w
<parapanghelescu> starnes > I have some files on a mem stick; word, excel, made in Windows; I tried to delete them in Ubuntu; doesnt work; I made chown command ...now it transformed all the files into read-only system file
<sanxiyn> parapanghelescu: What chown command did you run?
<lecho> a sram na was chuje
<Jimi_Neutral> lstarnes, ok copy and pasted yours and now it is saying ivalid password...im having a bad day
<lecho> pierdolcie sie
<lstarnes> Jimi_Neutral: try without the <'s and >'s
<om26er> is there a way to load ubuntu on ram as live cd. my netbooks ssd is very slow and when i used live cd it was very responsive
<lstarnes> Jimi_Neutral: or with
<Jimi_Neutral> lstarnes, tried without and it worked, ty very much for your time :)
<Wikkedfin> say i cgmod my home dir with 700 would this stop other accounts from snooping in others?
<om26er> //??
<iceroot> Wikkedfin: this will stop your system working (if you are using x-server)
<Wikkedfin> ubuntu server
<Wikkedfin> no gui
<sanxiyn> Wikkedfin: That seems fine to me.
<iceroot> Wikkedfin: what you want to stop? that others can access with ssh?
<iceroot> Wikkedfin: or with ftp?
<sanxiyn> Wikkedfin: With that other uses on the system (other than root) should not be able to access files on your home directory.
<Wikkedfin> ok say i have one account names A another B i dont want B to cd.. then do cd A
<Wikkedfin> from ssh they can
<sanxiyn> Wikkedfin: Yes that works.
<iceroot> Wikkedfin: its not working
<parapanghelescu> SANXIYN > sudo chown -R user /media/memstick
<sanxiyn> iceroot: ?
<iceroot> Wikkedfin: because for e.g. apache cant access public_html anymore
<iceroot> Wikkedfin: apache is running with www-data not with user
<michelinux> when I start the computer, Tomboy loads but won't stay open if I close the main window.
<sanxiyn> iceroot: That's assuming he uses public_html... On the other hand, his methodology (chmod to 700) is sound.
<iceroot> sanxiyn: chmod 700 is very very bad   using failproject or chroot is better
<iceroot> sanxiyn: jailproject
<sanxiyn> iceroot: chmod 700 is simple and useful in many scenarios.
<iceroot> sanxiyn: its bad like goto
<sanxiyn> iceroot: Who cares? (chroot is not worth hassle in my experience)
<lf4> Any recomendations on a good app to rip my DVDs to the Hard drive?
<iceroot> sanxiyn: who cares?......
<sanxiyn> (I use goto when it makes sense, for what it's worth)
<Wikkedfin> hey
<iceroot> sanxiyn: chmod 700 is just a bad idea. end of discussion :)
<Wikkedfin> were not talking same thing here
<sanxiyn> No it isn't.
<liuweigang> hello
<sanxiyn> (But then, this doesn't seem to lead to productive discussion. End of discussion indeed.)
<Wikkedfin> i got the public_html working... my other problem i seem to have it i dont want to allow other users to view other user's files
<s0ftwar3> w
<s0ftwar3> damn
<deeflex> hi I have a Team Fortress 2 DVD which mounts directly on one of my Jaunty desktops, while the second one nothing happens. Can't issue any cmd to mount it either.
<deeflex> Anyone have experience of this?
<Harvey8765> Is there a way I can install ubuntu on an old laptop that doesnt have a cd drive?
<cwillu> Harvey8765, usb thumbdrive (you can use another ubuntu install to create one, it's in the menu, not sure if it's on the livecd already)
<cwillu> Harvey8765, or wubi if you have an existing windows install, although I'm honestly not a huge wubi fan
<cwillu> third option would be a netboot to bootstrap the install, but if you can do that, you can probably make a usb thumbdrive easier
<cwillu> finally, you could simply take the drive out, plug it into a machine with a cd drive, install to the drive, and plug it back into the laptop
<Harvey8765> oh ok and so let me get this right, im using ubuntu now, i just use usb disk creator and then can instal it from the pen drive on the laptop i have?
<Harvey8765> i mean the one i want to install it on
<cwillu> yep
<Harvey8765> great guys thanks
<cwillu> the thumbdrive is exactly like the livecd
<Harvey8765> wow thanks
<snitko> hi, why could it be that ufw does not block an ip? I created a rule with "ufw deny from <ip>" but it still passes the request from the ip. wtf?
<Rajko> hello, how do i remove and reinstall entire LAMP package on ubuntu server ?
<Harvey8765> thanks cwillu
<cwillu> snitko, is the connection already established when you turn on the firewall rule?
<szczur> hi guys
<cwillu> Rajko, by reinstalling the individual packages.  Having said that, why do you want to do that?
<Rajko> i deleted /etc/apache2
<snitko> cwillu: yes
<Rajko> i want the config files remade
<szczur> i have small problem
<cwillu> Rajko, just purge and reinstall apache2 then
<Jyxt> Rajko: dont need to remove/reinstall the whole thing, just apache
<Rajko> how
<Rajko> it doesnt recreate
<Jyxt> sudo apt-get install apache i would imagine
<cwillu> purge it (from synaptic, it's the complete removal, from apt-get it's remove --purge
<Rajko> oh
<cwillu> --help is useful for these things :p
<szczur> when i'm trying to install nvidia 71 series driver i got such error ---> http://wklej.org/id/107011/
<szczur> what should i do?
<chinosuke> I cannot run language support
<chinosuke> I cannot run language support (system -> admin -> lang support). When the program start it show  checking available language and disappear after checking
<Wikkedfin> is there a command to view all past commands done in a shell
<Jyxt> Wikkedfin: press the up arrow key
<cwillu> Wikkedfin, only what bash has logged: ~/.bash_history
<Jyxt> or look at .bash_history
<Wikkedfin> ya i tried the up key
<cwillu> not fool-proof for forensic purposes though
<Wikkedfin> its too far back
<Jyxt> look in .bash_history, i think by default it saves the last 100 commands?
<cwillu> won't be in .bash_history either then :/
<cwillu> well, it might actually, ya
<Rajko> root@lin:/etc/apache2# cd /etc/apache2
<Rajko> root@lin:/etc/apache2# ls
<Rajko> mods-available
<Rajko> the config files still arent recreated...
<cwillu> Rajko, may need to do the same for any other apache2-* packages
<Rajko> oh its -common
<Wikkedfin> i thought there was a easy way to lock users in their home dir's
<innociv> how do i run a deb file?
<lstarnes> innociv: you don't run it
<innociv> well what do i do with it? or do i not use on ubuntu?
<lstarnes> innociv: you open it with dkpg or a package manager
<lstarnes> *dpkg
<innociv> i tried sudo dpkg filename.deb
<whazilla> http://nopaste.info/542550e3b3.html
<lstarnes> innociv: try dpkg -i
<whazilla> howcomes ubuntu now protects bufferunderruns ? i cant run my toolchain :(
<whazilla> is this linux
<whazilla> or human beings ?
<innociv> Errors were encountered while processing:ibsh
<innociv> and more..
<reenignEesreveR> anybody uses mediabuntu? Im having trouble with sound using ffmpe
<malte1> what do you all think about moblin 2.0 ?
<whazilla> AnyOne ur welcome
<whazilla> human beans
<rikki_max> yeah it doesn't return anything
<whazilla> oh lamers
<innociv> ibsh depends on build-essential; however:Package build-essential is not installed.
<whazilla> und das lemming
<usser> malakhi, moblin is awesome
<innociv> is there an easy way to  install this?
<usser> reenignEesreveR, whats the problem with ffmpeg?
<lstarnes> whazilla: why would that toolchain need to have a system that lacks that protection?
<reenignEesreveR> usser, im not having any sound while producing flv
<lstarnes> innociv: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<whazilla> becuz the toolchain consist of buffer underruns prolly ?
<whazilla> psptoolchain
<whazilla> pspdev tools
<oenone1> hellow
<usser> reenignEesreveR, flv uses mp3 as a sound, did you install ffmpeg from medibuntu?
<malte1> I think about installing moblin on my netbook
<reenignEesreveR> usser, yes
<usser> reenignEesreveR, ffmpeg from default repos is crippled
<oenone1> can I ask if I can have a downlaod manager for rapidshre in ubuntu ?
<whazilla> lstarnes: what would be welcome would be a wy to circumvent or dible the ssp
<whazilla> pro police pckage
<usser> reenignEesreveR, whats the command that you use to convert?
<whazilla> the kraken are progressin
<innociv> ty
<whazilla> there playing good cop bad cop in my street and always hve there sirenes on
<whazilla> damn underwater world
<oenone1> is there a download manager for rapidshre in ubuntu
<reenignEesreveR> usser, I've installed using this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=911849
 * usser its just like andy always said, get busy living, or get busy kraken
<NET||abuse> anyone got an ubuntuone account?
<whazilla> ltcabral: what could u advise me to try ? against ssp pro police bufferunderrun deniemend package ?N
<whazilla> i had this problem once before
<usser> reenignEesreveR, do you have 'hardy' or did you adjust the guide to jaunty?
<whazilla> it was fixed by valgrinding the tarball called ubuntu for alians
<innociv> ugh..
<innociv> jailkit i coudln't get working
<innociv> iron bars shell has no documentation
<sjokkis> when i first installed ubuntu i set up encryption with LVM on top of that. something like this: http://pastebin.com/me91318d . now when i try to install ubuntu fresh from a cd it won't let me wipe and overwrite that root partition, but will only let me wipe and overwrite the whole drive, which would delete all my stuff in home. is there some way around this?
<Rajko> i have installed phpmyadmin with apt-get install phpmyadmin
<Rajko> how do i access it
<usser> reenignEesreveR, did you have ffmpeg installed before you went with medibuntu, if yes you need to purge all ffmpeg-related packages since they dont uninstall automatically when you do sudo apt-get remove ffmpeg
<lstarnes> Rajko: http://localhost/phpmyadmin ?
<whazilla> lstarnes: no clues against bufferunderun ssp ?
<lstarnes> whazilla: I have no idea
<om26er> is there a good download manager like dap
<reenignEesreveR> usser, i have hardy. How do i uninstall everything?
<whazilla> pro police package ss ==> buffe"runderrun gotcha
<whazilla> no place for avelldiroll  lib like that in linux
<usser> reenignEesreveR, just search synaptic for ffmpeg and uninstall all related, ones i remember is libavformat
<ee99ee2> sorry, off topic... but is google down for anyone or just me?
<usser> reenignEesreveR, theres a couple of others named the same way, libavcodec and such
<reenignEesreveR> ee99ee2, google seems to be working
<jrib> ee99ee2: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<reenignEesreveR> usser, doesn't mediabuntu override them?
<usser> reenignEesreveR, for some reason no
<ee99ee2> jrib: amazing. thank you
<reenignEesreveR> usser, whats the command to search for already installed ffmpeg* packages?
<usser> reenignEesreveR, instead of those you need libavcodec-unstripped and all the rest
<whazilla> ussr u will make promotion in the next big one ==> -
<NET||abuse> ee99ee2, just for you.
<whazilla> 11_19
<usser> reenignEesreveR, in synaptic just search for ffmpeg
<jrib> reenignEesreveR: aptitude search '~i~nffmpeg'
<usser> reenignEesreveR, or dpkg -l | grep ffmpeg
<om26er> plz tell me any good download accelerator
<innociv> http://www.cryptolife.org/index.php/Lock_users_in_the_home_directory found something.. i have no /etc/password.  What should I be lookng for?
<jrib> om26er: axel?
<jrib> innociv: why do you think you should have a /etc/password?
<Boohbah> innociv: /etc/passwd
<innociv> i dont have that either
<reenignEesreveR> jrib, what does the "~i~" signify?
<innociv> ahh just passwd
<jrib> reenignEesreveR: installed
<innociv> hm but it's empty..
<tawann> Any Mint users here?
<jrib> reenignEesreveR: well ~i is installed, ~n is name
<jrib> !mint | tawann
<ubottu> tawann: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<reenignEesreveR> jrib, thanks
<tawann> jrib, I'm not after support just to ask if Mint users are here ;)
<usser> tawann, they are, but they are hiding
<Jyxt> an empty /etc/passwd is not a good thing
<tawann> jrib, I am an Op on LinuxMint
<innociv> wtf... i'm getting chroot: cannot change root directory to rph:rph: No such file or directory
<innociv>   too.  It's telling me no directory when I tabbed the correct one
<Boohbah> innociv: if /etc/passwd is empty then you have problems
<jrib> tawann: but this channel is for ubuntu support... try #ubuntu-offtopic?
<innociv> nvm it's there.
<om26er> any good download manager
<Boohbah> om26er: wget
<usser> om26er, kget, wget
<Jyxt> flashget exension for firefox?
<innociv> well ironbars shell works except.. sftp doesn't work with it :\
<innociv> anyone know what i need to do to make it work?..
<ajinkya> i hav xp and hav broadband via USB  , i  have ubuntu in separate hard disk , so...shall broadband work in ubuntu via USB ?
<whazilla> if u configure ur usb device
<innociv> why don't you get an ethernet card?.
<ajinkya> how much does that cost ?
<innociv> $10
<ajinkya> but can it b connected via USB ?
<innociv> your internet would be faster than with usb..
<innociv> um.. no..
<innociv> i dont understand why you have internet going through usb though
<ajinkya> ohh
<innociv> i've only heard bad things about that
<ajinkya> actually i have aa modem ,
<ajinkya> i hav purchased it , it has
<ajinkya> both ethernet  n usb connections
<ajinkya> but i dont have pc LAN card
<ajinkya> so.... can i downlaod drivers for ubuntu ? then , but how do i connect thru ubuntu then ?
<ajinkya> any ideas ?
<ajinkya> soln ?
<innociv> why is sudo chown rph:rph /home/dir not changing it off of root:root?
<tyson_> hello everyone
<tyson_> i tryied to connect my Vaio laptop to a 32" TV and i do not get the resolution i need. what can i do
<innociv> nvm it is.. wtf..
<tyson_> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<innociv> ugh how do i uninstall jailkit? it's screwe d everything up -_-
<innociv> no one can even access my site now
<innociv> can someone help?  My webserver can't even be accessed now cause of this stupid stuff -_-
<henryC> should I really be worried about installing Python 2.6 on Intrepid 8.10 ?  Even if it's a webserver and I'm not running any GUI stuff?
<innociv> all my permissiosn are 000!
<harahauk> innociv: if you have root on the box you can just set new permissions
<innociv> i do
<harahauk> if you dont id contact the sysadmin
<innociv> how do i set it for all things after that folder?
<innociv> subfolders
<harahauk> innociv: "sudo chmod -R u+rwx /var/www" will work
<mobi-sheep> Recursively.
<harahauk> the -R is for all subfolders
<Aju> hi...
<harahauk> innociv: if you want it to be readable by everyone do a+r instead of u+rwx
<Aju> any one can tell how to chat in linux like googlechat
<innociv> chmod: cannot access `u+rwx': No such file or directory
<vegombrei> hi whats a good bulk file renaming package?
<Aju> helooooooooooall
<innociv> WTF!!!!!!
<anodesni> I'm looking for a way to turn off my 2nd monitor from command line, xset dpms off works, but shuts down both monitors.
<vegombrei> Aju: hi
<harahauk> innociv: did you enter the command exactly as i told you?
<innociv> server returned epty listing for the directory
<innociv> all my files got wiped from there!
<harahauk> innociv: chmod does not delete your files, dont worry, they are stil in /var/www
<Jyxt> Aju: install pidgin?
<whazilla> hackattack
<innociv> everything got wiped out..
<innociv> hack from what?
<simplexio> anodesni: something like xset localhost:0.1 may work
<innociv> why did they just do this directory instead of everytihng?
<whazilla> from foobar with love ;)
<simplexio> anodesni: im not sure about syntax
<vegombrei> hi whats a good bulk file renaming package?
<simplexio> vegombrei: from command line, rename
<Aju> thanks ..jyxt
<simplexio> vegombrei: just google about regexp and its easy.
<vegombrei> simplexio: wow please show me how
<harahauk> innociv: they propably hacked you through a php vulnerability or something related to your webserver, since your webserver only has write acces in the webserver directories thats propably all they got too
<whazilla> from foobar with love ;)
<deany> vegombrei, there is a function in gthumb thats quite nice, which I use..
<anodesni> simplexio, again both monitor shut down
<innociv> my mysql databases are gone too it seems
<vegombrei> deany: is it simple and to the point?
<deany> vegombrei, gthumb is an image viewer/
<innociv> oh wait no just phpmyadmin is gone i guess
<deany> vegombrei, yes
<innociv> /home/dir/public is gone
<innociv> so is home/dir/logs
<whazilla> ~miss kitt and the hack - homework 82
<whazilla> ~miss kitt and the hack - homework
<whazilla> from foobar with love ;)
<vegombrei> deany: so if i install gthumb i'd be able to rename thousands of files at once?
<innociv> and when i try to log in with this user
<innociv> it says ..
<whazilla> misfitz till the end
<vegombrei> deany: suado apt-get?
<innociv> Cannot initialize SFTP protocol. Is the host running a SFTP server?
<simplexio> vegombrei: man rename, google perl regexp tutorial, read lern and love it
<innociv> i was trying to use jailkit and iron bars shell
<innociv> anyone know how i uninstall them? -_-
<harahauk> innociv: try to browse the directories from ssh, change password on your user
<innociv> ohhh
<innociv> yeah i still see them on ssh
<vegombrei> deany: ?
<innociv> so it must be jailkit or iron bars shell..
<innociv> now how am i supposed to fix? :\
<harahauk> innociv: then its propably just a permissions issue
<innociv> well how do i chmod 755 it all?
<innociv> sudo chmod 755 -R dir?
<harahauk> innociv: yep
<stefano> hi, I'm trying to install a deb. package with $ sudo dpkg -i linux-backports-modules-2.6.22-14-generic_2.6.22-14.50_i386.deb but it says that it's impossible to configure the package due to a dependancies problem...
<_PiLoT_> anyone here having troubling getting flash content through firefox
<vegombrei> has anyone used thunar?
<_PiLoT_> im  trying to go to the star trek movie site but the screen stays black instead of loading
<om26er> does wget have firefox extension
<innociv> ty yeah it's all there and fine
<vegombrei> _PiLoT_: try updating firefox and its plugins
<mits> hi... my usb flash drive write speed is much lower on linux than on windows... (1-4mb/s vs 7-10mb/s) any ideas why is that so?
<_PiLoT_> i have the flash plugins and all that jazz
<innociv> well can someone help me with how i can lock a user ina  directory?  So they can't go back and look through and read things they shouldn't?
<_PiLoT_> whats the latest build?
<vegombrei> mits: windows lies
<jrib> innociv: read the debian docs on creating a chroot jail I suppose
<innociv> what about if i used subversion?
<deany> vegombrei, yes  sudo apt-get install gthumb
<mits> vegombrei: well it also seems much faster on windows... haven't actually timed it yet
<_PiLoT_> i have
<_PiLoT_> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9.0.10) Gecko/2009042523 Ubuntu/9.04 (jaunty) Firefox/3.0.10
<jrib> innociv: version control?  In what way...
<innociv> well isn't it used for updating files on a server?
<jrib> innociv: huh?
<stefano> nevermind
<indus> hi
<innociv> eh i dont know :(
<kelli> how do i delete completly files from my hd?
<we_are_138> format c: :P
<macvr>  hi all... i did an inplace upgrade of the ext3 drive to ext4... but i'v noticed considerable drop in system performance... so inorder to refresh the ext3 files as ext4 would a reinstall of the packages do the trick or has anyone tried e4defrag?
<grawity> we_are_138: That hasn't worked since Windows 3.11
<harahauk> innociv: you can read the man page for chmod
<grawity> we_are_138: (I tried)
<harahauk> it will teach you how to do what you seek
<harahauk> "man chmod"
<we_are_138> grawity, try harder :)
<innociv> the man page for chmod tells how to jail users? o_O
<harahauk> innociv: you jail users by setting the correct permissions on what they should not see=)
<joaopinto> macvr, if you are looking for performance improvement, it is recommended to do a clean ext4 file system creation, not the upgrade
<grawity> we_are_138: *installs Win95 to a VM* brb
<innociv> but if they can't read index.html then nor can people viewing a website, harahauk
<we_are_138> grawity, c u)))
<innociv> IE i have home/website/public/jaileddir
<matthias2> Hi, I have a question concerning Ubuntu x64 and 32bit. Is there a way to turn your 64bit installation to a 32bit installation (like changing something in synaptics or so), I do not want to make a complete new installation with CD, but my modem-driver (agrms or so) only works on 32bit and I need the modem in the holidays, any ideas?
<innociv> also in public is files everyone needs to be able to read
<FeasibilityStudy> kelli shred -z -n 1 /dev/sdx
<Jyxt> matthias2: better to just reinstall if your changing from 64 to 32 or vice versa
<joaopinto> Matthai, you can't use 32 bits drivers on a 64 bits install, you will need to do a reinstall
<matthias2> no other way?
<joaopinto> no
<matthias2> okay thx
<ryblade> How can i change themes in Xubuntu Jaunty Jackalope?
<harahauk> innociv: what exactly do you want?:) should it be readable or not?
<joaopinto> ryblade, try asking on #xubuntu
<ryblade> ok ty
<grawity> ryblade: Applications -> Settings -> Appearance, IIRC.
<macvr> joaopinto: i'v already done the upgrade! now what do i do? is reinstall only my other option?
<innociv> harahauk, yes because if index.html isn't readable by all then people viewing website can't.. view anything :)
<joaopinto> macvr, is your best option, or just backup/restore after recreating the file system
<Aju> hi..my..pidgin...getting currently suspended
<Aju> bb
<Jyxt> macvr: the 32 bit modem driver doesn't work?
<joaopinto> macvr, and make sure you recreate the filesystem, is not just about reinstalling packages
<Aju> nj
<innociv> or php files is a better example
<{g}> Hey People! I have a file on disk that is owned by user "user" and group "group". When I open it as "user" or even as "root" with openoffice, its read only. Only when I give write permissions for everybody "chmod a+w" i can open it normally. Any ideas? I got this problem only with Ubuntu 9. With Ubuntu 7 all was fine.
<innociv> people need to be able to view the php files, harahauk, but not the person logged onto sftp able to see its source
<harahauk> innociv: ah!
<FeasibilityStudy> {g} what permissions do you want it to have
<Jyxt> macvr: that was directed at someone else :P
<macvr> joaopinto: aw! man should have stuck with ext3 :(
<innociv> ya
<bigboss> hello people! anyone know a guide that explain how to install windows on an ubuntu pc?
<macvr> Jyxt: realized that :)
<rob_p> innociv, Have you looked into the scponly shell?
<{g}> FeasibilityStudy: the permissions it has are "-rw-rw-r--" that should be enough for root to write to it, right?
<Jyxt> bigboss: google?
<innociv> nope.. i looked into jailkit and iron bars shell and couldn't get them working
<koshari> bigboss in a Vm or dua boot
<joaopinto> bigboss, if you mean virtualized windows, there are plenty tutorials on the internet, try google.com
<Jyxt> google "ubuntu windows dual boot"
<FeasibilityStudy> {g} root can write to anything, no matter permissions
<{g}> FeasibilityStudy: openoffice opens it readonly unless i give it "-rw-rw-rw-"
<joaopinto> bigboss, there is no such thing as "ubuntu pc", you may have  a PC with Ubuntu installed
<erdem-uubuntu> hi everyone,  which kernel has ubuntu 9.10 alfa2  ???
<rob_p> innociv, Not sure if it works with sftp as well but it wouldn't surprise me if it did.  I know it works with scp (both use SSH protocols).
<bigboss> nono i mean a dual boot install, cause i need it for games.... however yes, a pc with ubuntu installed... sorry 4 my english
<zaggynl> Anyone else have this flashing issue when using wine in ubuntu?
<koshari> erdem-uubuntu kernel sandurs
<joaopinto> erdem-uubuntu, 2.6.30
<erdem-uubuntu> well =))
<innociv> hmm...
<innociv> im weary about trying to set another of these up without help ;(
<innociv> jailkit gave errors on install and i couldnt' get it working, and what setup told me to do screwed everything up
<harahauk> innociv: as long as you allow ppl to log in to your server they will always be able to read your php code
<FeasibilityStudy> {g} does your username own the file?
<Jyxt> bigboss: yes, google search terms "ubuntu windows dual boot"
<Jyxt> first couple hits should help yout out
<innociv> harahauk? Hmmm?  Php is server side code
<innociv> it generates html
<innociv> people only see the html
<Aju> hi..my media player not working
<Jyxt> innociv: unless you have access to server, then you can see the source
<harahauk> innociv: yes, but if you allow other users to ssh to the server, theres nothing you can do afaik to shield the code from prying eyes
<bigboss> Jyxt, but i can only find people that install ubuntu on a windows pc
<grawity> innociv: But if they can login to the shell (or grab the file with ftp/sftp)...
<innociv> how?... so someone can view source to see my mysql info?..
<harahauk> you can chmod the dir to not allow listings, but still if they know the filename its easy
<innociv> oh
<{g}> FeasibilityStudy: yes, if i "su user" then i am user. but user gets it in readonly mode as well. so is root. the files owner is "user".
<innociv> i thoguht you meant people just connecting with a browser
<rob_p> innociv, The scponly shell is as easy as, "sudo apt-get install scponly" and then setting the user's shell to, "/usr/bin/scponly" in /etc/passwd.
<innociv> and not knowing sftp login
<innociv> rob, so they won't be able to go back out from their homedir?
<Jyxt> bigboss: second hit with search term "ubuntu windows dual boot"
<Jyxt> http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_linux_and_windows_xp_linux_installed_first.htm
<harahauk> innociv: anyone who has access to the file system on your box will be able to see your php code :/
<innociv> harahauk, well that's what im trying to do..
<innociv> is not let them have access to all the files on my box
<innociv> I don't want anyone that logs in with sftp to see all my source code, files, etc.
<FeasibilityStudy> {g} which user owns it?
<harahauk> innociv: that cant be done afaik
<innociv> i thought that's what jailkit is supposed to do?
<Jyxt> innociv: chroot jail?
<innociv> keep people from reading things out side their dir
<{g}> FeasibilityStudy: the users name is "user".
<innociv> rob_p, does scponly do this?..
<bigboss> Jyxt, i think i have different results on google cause a use goole.it... i'll try with google.com
<rob_p> innociv, Basically it limits them to utilizing scp for access to the server.  I guess you probably want some sort of chroot environment in which to jail the users.
<ryblade> how can i install download themes in Xubuntu Jaunty Jackalope 9.04 (No answers in xubuntu Channel)
<macvr> joaopinto: final doubt... does writing over a present file change anything? [like move it to differnt location and copying over it again?]
<rob_p> innociv, It's a good start but maybe not exactly what you are looking for.
<innociv> yeah not sounding like it :(
<harahauk> innociv: i dont know what jailkit does, hope it works out for you:)
<innociv> i couldn't get jailkit working :\
<joaopinto> macvr, no, because mv does not do a physical move, it just changes the file location on directory listing
<{g}> FeasibilityStudy: "sudo -u user openoffice.org letter.doc" => read only
<rob_p> innociv, I've never messed with jailkit.  But I have manually set up chroot environments for things.
<innociv> i got python 2.1 errors or somethign trying to install jailkit
<{g}> FeasibilityStudy: "$root openoffice.org letter.doc" => read only
<macvr> joaopinto: to different partition also same?
<bigboss> Jyxt, the second hit is about installing ubuntu on a pc with xp installed frist
<Jyxt> innociv: i know with the latest openssh you can restrict users to using only sftp, only ssh only certain directories commands etc
<Jyxt> check this link
<Jyxt> http://rothwerx.com/node/8
<FeasibilityStudy> {g} try to chown the file to your username.
<Jyxt> matter of adding some options to the sshd_config and restarting the ssh server
<joaopinto> macvr, like I said, your best option is to recreate the filesystem, don't waste more time with work arounds, you already did tha when you decided to upgrade the fs :)
<innociv> wellll them only using sftp is nice and all, but they can still click the folder back button on sftp..
<Jyxt> bigboss: check that link i posted for you...or visit that second link, they have another tutorial for linux first
<macvr> joaopinto: ok... :) thanx for the info...
<Jyxt> innociv: check this link http://rothwerx.com/node/8
<innociv> i did.
<{g}> FeasibilityStudy: "chown root:root letter.doc; openoffice.org letter.doc" => read/write mode
<rob_p> innociv, I can't vouch for the accuracy, but here's a tutorial for Ubuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=248724
<bigboss> Jyxt, sorry i didnt see the link befor, i'll check it now. Thanks alot!
<joaopinto> innociv, whatever you want to do is just a metter of setting the web dirs unreadable by the sftp users, it is just a matter of dir permissions
<FeasibilityStudy> {g} dont chown it to root..chown it to your user name
<innociv> rob, treidi ti  get errors on install about python 2.1 or somehting
<rob_p> innociv, perhaps you already found that...
<{g}> FeasibilityStudy: i am root
<rob_p> innociv, What errors did you get?
<Jyxt> bigboss: no problem
<FeasibilityStudy> {g} you should not be root.  WHY are you root?
<{g}> FeasibilityStudy: "chown user:user letter.doc; openoffice.org letter.doc" => read only
<innociv> Jyxt, so this like replaces the sshd thing or what?
<innociv> or adds to it?
<Jyxt> innociv: hrm...did you read the whole thing :P
<{g}> FeasibilityStudy: "chown user:user letter.doc; su user; openoffice.org letter.doc" => read only
<Jyxt> sshd is a daemon, part of openssh usually...if you have openssh 5+ you can just edit the sshd_config and add some lines to it
<FeasibilityStudy> {g} now that it is owned by you, chmod the permissions to what you want.  If you only want your user to have access, then do chown 700 letter.doc
<Jyxt> /etc/ssh/sshd_config usually
<{g}> FeasibilityStudy: "user" cannot open in rw mode unless i "chmod a+w" the file.
<innociv> i did but i'm dumb :(  This won't effect my current groups, right?  Currently this tree of folders is rph:rph.  So I can make this dir i want them stuck in rph:sftp and have them stuck there only able to view sftp group files?
<innociv> but people on their browser will access it all fine?
<vegombrei> deano: you there?
<{g}> FeasibilityStudy: thats the strange thing. that was the strange thing from the beginning. all the generic linux permission infos you gave me, i already knew.
<ZJ> hello
<yma> hi guys
<FeasibilityStudy> {g} grrr.  Is the file owned by your username or not?  If not, then chown it...Once done, then chmod 700
<yma> all my fonts display as square now
<Jyxt> innociv: yes that should work...in theory all your changing is ssh permissions etc
<yma> can any of you help
<ryblade> ntu Channel
<rob_p> innociv, Jyxt, That looks promising.  I was unaware that OpenSSH had that capability!
<yma> menu, fonts, login all missing font
<Jyxt> rob_p: yes its pretty slick
<ryblade> how can i install download themes in xubuntu Jaunty Jackalope 9.04 (No answers in Xubuntu Channel)
<{g}> FeasibilityStudy: then i get "read only". thats what i have been telling you from the start.
<rob_p> Jyxt, How long has it supported user jails?
<yma> how do i reinstall ubuntu font packages
<yma> anyone help ?
<yma> <<==== very desperate
<vegombrei> yma: tried synaptic?
<yma> i can't see anything
<yma> can't use gui
<Jyxt> rob_p: good question, i just learned about that like 2 months ago
<yma> becaues all fonts = square
<yma> i'm typign from tty2 atm
<boss_mc> yma: ctrl + alt + f1
<yma> yes?
<FeasibilityStudy> {g} so you get that when chmoding the file as both your user and root?
<Jyxt> maybe less...was setting up keyless entry and i know you can restrict commands with keyless entry...in my research to jail i came across that feature
<yma> boos_mc
<yma> boss_mc help
<boss_mc> yma: then use sudo aptitude for a cli package manager
<{g}> FeasibilityStudy: no, chmoding to root all is fine.
<yma> okay
<yma> but which packages
<rob_p> Jyxt, Nice.  Well thanks for the suggestion.  I will definitely add that to my knowledge-base after I've played with it a bit and know more about it.
<{g}> FeasibilityStudy: then root can normally open the file rw.
<boss_mc> yma good question
<robyblues88> hi all
<yma> D:
<adac> Can someone point me to a good installation howto for installing git versioning tool on ubuntu?
<yma> adac
<yma> do
<yma> sudo apt-get install git-core
<ryblade> how can i install download themes in xubuntu Jaunty Jackalope 9.04 (No answers in Xubuntu Channel)
<FeasibilityStudy> {g} do this:  sudo chmod 766 letter.doc   See if that will allow your user to write the file.
<boss_mc> yma: http://pastebin.com/f3af1ea36
<Jyxt> err not keyless entry, passwordless entry
<FeasibilityStudy> {g} or if your user is in the group, then chmod 760
<boss_mc> yma: that's what I've got installed
<Adola> Can set one help me set up chroot?
<yma> boss_mc
<yma> thx
<{g}> FeasibilityStudy: i tend to think its a bug in OO.
<{g}> FeasibilityStudy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/215420
<yma> are you on jaunty
<boss_mc> yma try sudo fc-cache -f -v first
<FeasibilityStudy> {g} maybe.  Because it seems you have done everything right
<robyblues88> how to install themes in 9.04?
<boss_mc> yma It rebuilds the font cache
<yma> okay
<yma> i will try this
<boss_mc> sudo fc-cache -f -v
<yma> 2 sec
<bigboss> if do i resize my partition of an HDD with ext4 with a 8.10 live cd, will i have problems?
<Jyxt> Adola: you dont really setup chroot, you just kind of do it
<Jyxt> unless your talking chroot jails?
<yma> same thing
<Jyxt> like chroot /mnt/bleh /bin/bash
<yma> still square :(
<yma> should i have killed gnome before rebuild font cache
<Adola> NO, like, I think I set up a 32bit chroot in a 64 bit os
<Jyxt> ahh
<Adola> I started to install aprogram, but, it failed with this error
<we_are_138> guys, what do you think about opera unite?
<Jyxt> not sure in ubuntu...but take a look at this link Adola http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/amd64/howtos/index.xml?part=1&chap=2
<Jyxt> describes how to setup 32 bit chroot in 64 bit OS...instructions *should* be the same for ubuntu given its linux and all
<Jyxt> maybe some minor changes
<openros>  in a running system, can i unmount the /usr partition and resize it and mount it again. with no prob....
<Adola> http://pastebin.com/m7a131ea9
<Jyxt> openros: probably not i would say
<Jyxt> most likely you wont be able to unmount it, or once you do unmount it you wont be able to resize it
<Jyxt> as whatever binaries to do the resiving are in /usr
<ayo> what package supports to play mp3?
<MikeChelen> ayo, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<iElectric> guys, is it possible to install vim compiled with python 2.5?
<openros> Jyxt, yes, i do understand, there are few binaries in the /usr partion.... But i need to resize the /usr partition. Can i not do it with out reboot
<CosmicChaos> hello i have a problem with suspend/hibernate/energysaving-mode. The problem is that on S3 (suspend, energy-saving triggered by ubuntu) does not turn my VGA back on, i tried bios vga invoke on s3 enabled that didn't helped. so i tried the hibernate function, that worked. now i dont know how to switch the time-sheduled energy-saving mode to hibernate. pretty please help me, i need a hint.
<om26er> is there any application in ubuntu to make bootable usb
<Jyxt> om26er: yes...should be in your system menu i think?
<ayo> MikeChelen, what should be apt-get install in order to play mp3 in firefox?
<MikeChelen> !usb | om26er
<ubottu> om26er: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<asmund> I want to backup my F-spot library to DVD's. Any good burning software that can automagically spread the library ofer several discs?
<om26er> name the software i will install it
<Jyxt> om26er: system or the other S menu has an option to create live usb
<arsem> hai
<Jyxt> om26er: should already be installed?
<arsem> ha
<Jyxt> least it is on my xubunut 9.04
<arsem> hai
<iElectric> guys, is it possible to install vim compiled with python 2.5?
<CosmicChaos> please help me
<openros> Jyxt: i know it is possible to do by booting with a Ubuntu Live cd... but is there any way with out rebooting the system
<MikeChelen> ayo, did restricted extras install okay?
<Jyxt> openros: guess you could copy the binary from /usr to somewhere else...umount /usr
<iElectric> on 9.04 it comes with 2.6 support
<lucas_> hey
<Jyxt> like cp /usr/bin/whateverbinaryyourusingtorepartition ~/whatever
<Jyxt> then do ~/whatever
<whazilla> i hate *9.4
<MikeChelen> !ask | lucas_
<lucas_> i need xorg configuration file example for compiz on ubuntu
<ubottu> lucas_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lstarnes> iElectric: I don't think there is a way to get vim with python 2.5 in that version of ubuntu
<lucas_> can someone gives a source for that
<CosmicChaos> cn anyone here me please reply
<iElectric> that's sick
<try2free> hi
<try2free> please help to translate iptables -t nat -A OUTPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to-destination 127.0.0.1:3128 into shorewall
<CosmicChaos> hello i have a problem with suspend/hibernate/energysaving-mode. The problem is that on S3 (suspend, energy-saving triggered by ubuntu) does not turn my VGA back on, i tried bios vga invoke on s3 enabled that didn't helped. so i tried the hibernate function, that worked. now i dont know how to switch the time-sheduled energy-saving mode to hibernate. pretty please help me, i need a hint.
<MikeChelen> !repeat | CosmicChaos
<ubottu> CosmicChaos: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<openros> Jyxt: Iam accessing a machine in remote using ssh, and i want to resize the /usr partion remotely using the parted command. Is is safe to do so
<CosmicChaos> Mike ok sry
<ayo> MikeChelen, not install yet, it
<ayo> MikeChelen, it's large, over 38M
<MikeChelen> ayo, ok try "vlc" package then
<MikeChelen> openros, the partition must be unmounted first
<Jyxt> openros: yeah like i said though, if the parted binary is on /usr you wont be able to run parted
<Jyxt> you'll get command not found
<Jyxt> other than that minor issue you shouldnt have any problems
<MikeChelen> openros, create an additional partition first and copy /usr over
<Jyxt> though resizing partitions with files on it is always a tricky thing...i'd backup /usr before doing any resizing
<Jyxt> you could really backup /usr to another partition, umount /usr...mount your new /usr...resize the old /usr...then unmount that new /usr and remount the old resized one :p
<openros> ya thanks i will use the same method...
<openros> in parted command, in resize option there are two parameters start mb and end mb. can anybody explain this parameters
<eoch> is there a good application to be able to capture information while surfing, reading documents etc?  I want it to be sorta like a sticky notes, but be able to capture automatically where I gathered the information from (url / document name/ etc)
<termos> eduroam stopped working after updating my ubuntu, are there any bugs in wpa on newer versions?
<pw-toxic> hi, can someone tell me how i can change the hover color of the ubuntu start menu of the top panel?
<om26er> how to install unetbootin
<om26er> ?
<innociv> Jyxt,
<Jyxt> yes?
<innociv> so i need to um..
<innociv> trying to find download rofl :|
<om26er> how to install unetbootin
<Jyxt> ?
<koshari> om26er same as any other package in the repos
<innociv> so i need to wget ftp://ftp.openbsd.org/pub/OpenBSD/OpenSSH/openssh-5.2.tar.gz and then tar xvfz, cd, then i ./configure --exec-prefix=/usr --sysconfdir=/etc/ssh --with-pam ?
<Jyxt> hrm...thats a great question, i run gentoo so 'emerge openssh' is all i had to do :p
<Caesi> Hi all, how do I install Grubb via GParted? Thanks!
<Jyxt> innociv: apt-get install openssh?
<innociv> yeah tried not found :P
<mrwes> apt-get install openssh-client or server
<innociv> i need -server right?
<mrwes> are you 'serving' the files to somewhere else? then server
<Neconide> someone talk to me im bored ;-;
<mrwes> the other end would be client, no?
<Jyxt> innociv: openssh-server it seems :0
<innociv> it says already the newest version o_O
<pw-toxic_> hi, i'm trying to change the hover color of the start menu of my gnome panel - how can i do this?
<innociv> so i already have it! o_O
<pw-toxic_> and the hover color of the window picker of my panel..
<mrwes> innociv: did you configure the /etc/ssh/sshd_config ?
<Jyxt> innociv: then just update the config files as per that link
<Jyxt> /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<innociv> i have part of it
<innociv> it has lots in it
<innociv> but not that's in the link
<Jyxt> yes...taht stuff you have to add
<Jyxt> its not default behaviour
<innociv> kk
<innociv> then /etc/init.d/ssh restart i guess
<mrwes> yes
<mrwes> sshd restart isn't it?
<innociv> groupadd: group sftponly exists  ... usermod: unknown group stfponly
<innociv> apparently not, mrwes
<Jyxt> add the group to /etc/groups
<Jyxt> err /etc/group
<innociv> it is there, jyxt
<IRConan> anyone here set up rtorrent with wtorrent on a ubuntu serveR?
<Jyxt> or better use groupadd
<innociv> i did
<pw-toxic_> i'd like to customize the colors of gnome
<innociv> it is there
<innociv> i tried ot add agian to double check
<MaxFrag|Zack> Hello, I just got a new USB headset today and after a lot of work I got everything set up decent enough. It has a volume control on it though which doesn't function correctly, I was wonder how to make it change a different volume setting, currently it changes the Microphone volume in the Volume control panel.
<Jyxt> might need to relog?
<vegombrei> has anyone used thunar?
<grawity> Yes
<innociv> but usermod -G stfponly user   returns usermod: unknown group stfponly
<cannonball> I'm generally unfamiliar with the Ubuntu/Debian way of handling packages.  Is there a way to get 2.6.30 kernel in a deb?  Maybe switching to a different repo? (sorry for the CentOS terminology, not sure what the correct terminology is in Ubuntu).
<Jyxt> edit /etc/passwd and add the user to the group manually?
<distract> any idea why full screen applications and games keep throwing me out of fullscreen randomly?
<vegombrei> grawity: yes?
<innociv> user:x:1006:1000  the 1006 is group?
<grawity> cannonball: I got from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.30/
<innociv> ya i think so..
<Jyxt> well...if your adding a user to a group
<innociv> well 1006 is a gruop thats the users name
<cannonball> grawity: what's kernel-ppa user?  Is that an automated build process?
<Silkjc> How can I use test in a shell script to test if a type of file exists in a folder..can't seem to get it
<cannonball> grawity: And thanks, btw :-)
<innociv> oops i typod lol
<grawity> cannonball: No idea, I just got that link from someone when trying to get rid of the millions of SCSI sense errors.
<Jyxt> innociv: if your adding a user to a group do it in /etc/group
<innociv> i got it
<Jyxt> look for line like
<Jyxt> sftponly::25:
<Jyxt> then add the username after the :
<grawity> cannonball: ##linux is often useful too
<Jyxt> sftponly::25:mysuer
<Jyxt> or whatever
<innociv> ya i got it..
<innociv> ty
<innociv> # The internal-sftp server checks all directories leading up to the users home directory to ensure it's owned by root (see here: www.tenshu.net) <- okay but what if this can't be root?  i need it to be rph:rph
<TheNo1Yeti> you need /home to be rph:rph or the /home/<whatever> directory to be rph:rph?
<innociv> i need /home/whatever/public/... to be rph:rph all except ofr /home/whatever/public/youcanscrewwiththisstuff
<cannonball> grawity: I'm a sysadmin and I know the old methods of building from scratch, package management in Gentoo, RedHat/Mandriva/Centos, etc, but the Ubuntu way of doing things is totally new to me.  Just trying to get used to this particular package management scheme.  Again, thanks :-)
<innociv> does it matter if it's root? can it just not be owned by them?..
<Jyxt> cannonball: ubuntu is based on debian so if you know debian you know ubuntu
<Silkjc> Anyone know how to check if a file type exists in a folder? in shell ..
<Silkjc> Should be an easy question :(
<TheNo1Yeti> innociv: It's saying that everything leading up to the home directory has to be root.  So if the users home directory is /home/bob it doesn't matter who owns /home/bob as long as /home is owned by root
<nickel_on_my_bac> does anyone wish to give me a hand in setting up LAMP, I have installed it and when I go to http://localhost it's fine but localhost/phpmyadmin doesnt work and comes up wanting to open a PHTML PAGE
<TheNo1Yeti> ls -l | grep *.<filetype> doesn't work?
<innociv> :(
<Silkjc> TheNo1Yeti: That doesn't seem to return anything
<TheNo1Yeti> what is the file type your looking for?
<Silkjc> any, it will be called on many different types
<Silkjc> but just using say, pdf for example
<Silkjc> I want to be able to test if pdf's exist in that directory
<Draglor> TheNo1Yeti: Shouldn't it be including the "":  ls -l | grep "*.<filetype>"
<Jyxt> grep searches inside files, not on the file system
<Draglor> ls *.pdf Silkjc
<TheNo1Yeti> Draglor: No.   The " " is only if your doing funky stuff with the search params
<Draglor> for pdf
<napsy> Hello. Does Karmic+1 mean the ubuntu after karmic release or does it mean karmic alpha1?
<moDumass> hey all, um, i know this may sound like an uber noob question... how do i unclutter my ubuntu install and return it to a defualt install?
<Silkjc> Draglor: That returns a list of the ones that does exist, I just want whether ANY exist or not
<moDumass> like get rid of all the crap
<Draglor> TheNo1Yeti: But it would be escaped in your case to anything existing in the current dir
<extor> If the temperature of a hard drive shoots up from 45 to 60 celcius when you stress it, does that mean it is failing? Do high temperatures on a drive mean it is mechanically toast?
<nickel_on_my_bac> anyone ?
<moDumass> extor, does it still work?
<Silkjc> Draglor: I want to do psuedo:  If (PDF Files exist); then ...
<moDumass> Extend, i mean that may be withing its operating temperatures
<extor> moDumass, right now its still working yeah...but it says "FAILING_NOW" when I do a smartctl -a /dev/sdb
<moDumass> extor, ok, well i guess that is a bad sign, i have 2 hdds in a NAS that run up to 60 often
<extor> Well I have two identical 160GB sata drives..same model. One is at 42C and one was at 45C and shot up to 60C when I stress tested it
<extor> So the other one at 42 is healthy methinks
<extor> either that or it has a busted thermister :)
<gabriel> \j
<innociv> hm
<innociv> well now i get Authentication failed. trying to log in with that user
<indus> extor: how do u measure temp of a hdd
<extor> smartctl
<extor> thermistor
<extor> it reports it
<sergioaguado> hola
<sergioaguado> espoñol
<sergioaguado> por favor
<Silkjc> How can I truncate the output of ls -l to just 1 item?
<sergioaguado> ola
<sergioaguado> hola
<Pici> !es | sergioaguado
<grawity> !es | sergioaguado
<ubottu> sergioaguado: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<nickel_on_my_bac> I need help, config phpmyadmin to work at localhost/phpmyadmin can anyone help
<Pici> extor: While you were suggested to ask that here, its really not a topic that this channel deals with.  ##electronics or ##hardware would be the best places to ask.
<indus> extor: smartctl gives me a permission denied unless i use it with sudo
<Draglor> Silkjc: I just wrote you a query
<moDumass> extor, im sorry dude, i just dont know enough, i find if the ubuntu crowd cant help to check the suse crowd, they are pretty easy breezy
<nickel_on_my_bac> anyone care to help me on phpmyadmin ?
<innociv> can someone help?  mrwes do you know?
<ewook> nickel_on_my_bac: did you install it from apt?
<innociv> it sounds liek "Nov 18 12:13:34 debian-server sshd[17292]: fatal: bad ownership or modes for chroot directory "/home/sftpfred"" thing from http://rothwerx.com/node/8 but I dont get it
<ActionParsnip> hey all, does banshee need an x server to run?
<nickel_on_my_bac> ewook: Yes I did but when I'm trying to open PHP pages is asking my to save to desktop has PHTML file !!
<ewook> nickel_on_my_bac: how did you install apache (LAMP) ?
<innociv> i'm just getting Authentication failed. I have AllowUsers set
<innociv> it's those things it says to add to the end
<MaxFrag|Zack> Hey, I got a new USB headset and I'm unsure how to make it the default program that everything wants to send sound to.
<MaxFrag|Zack> Could someone help me with that?
<cannonball> trying out 2.6.30, see you all on the flip side.
<nickel_on_my_bac> I followed this http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_lamp_for_newbies
<ActionParsnip> MaxFrag|Zack: http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/07/08/how-i-got-my-usb-headset-to-work/
<ActionParsnip> MaxFrag|Zack: http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Ubuntu/2008-09/msg01791.html
<nickel_on_my_bac> when I pull up http://localhost/ that works fine but it seems to be PHP is working nor is phpmyadmin
<rob_p> innociv, I couldn't test the chroot functionality of OpenSSH because my version is pre 5.
<innociv> :(
<veroli> have you created a test php page
<rob_p> innociv, But the chroot jail does indeed need to be owned by root according to the documentation I found.
<veroli> to see if it displays
<nickel_on_my_bac> yes that doesnt display either
<mach3> Hey, I have a question: I'm attempting to recover a bad disk with dd_rescue, unfortunately, the disk I have available to move the .img to, is the exact same size as the disk I'm recovering (literally.) so I get an error about running out of space. Is there a way I can copy this image to something compressed or smaller than a .img? So I can still use it, but it wouldn't take up every byte?
<nickel_on_my_bac> what's the best command line to install all LAMP package without any glitches ?
<veroli> php not installed properly then
<nickel_on_my_bac> but i reinstalled php and still not working
<hateball> nickel_on_my_bac: tasksel
<MaxFrag|Zack> ActionParsnip: seen both of those on google, second one doesn't seem to apply, the usb headset doesn't create a new sound card.
<veroli> apt-get install lamp-server
<Pirate_Hunter> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Pirate_Hunter> nickel_on_my_bac, that was for you
<ActionParsnip> mach3: look into a program called foremost, then look into a backup situation so you dont have to bother with data restoring from bad disks in the future
<nickel_on_my_bac> already seen that
<ActionParsnip> MaxFrag|Zack: then its not installed right
<MaxFrag|Zack> ActionParsnip: the first one sort of works, except when using ventrilo it makes it so the sound is very distorted.
<nickel_on_my_bac> apt-get install lamp-server this doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<mach3> ActionParsnip: well...that would help, but I've already got a bad disk...So that does nothing for me =P I need help with dd_rescue, it does what I ask it to, I just need a way to compress it.
 * hmmm is away: Irssi 0.8.13 (Debian 1.1-1ubuntu2) (Using KDE 3.5.10)
<MaxFrag|Zack> ActionParsnip: I have everything working except for aMSN which want to throw sound at me through my PC speaks, which it does well. I can't hear it though because I'm using the headset is semi-closed system and I can't hear it.
<ActionParsnip> mach3: get a backup if your data is important. no backup = data is disposable
<Pici> !away > hmmm
<ubottu> hmmm, please see my private message
<Pirate_Hunter> nickel_on_my_bac, follow the link read it, its fail proof 95% of the time in my opinion
<nickel_on_my_bac> sorted!
<ActionParsnip> mach3: you need 2 partitions, the bad one to read and a place to put the resulting data
<smacktalk> I can't edit /etc/services even with sudo
<ActionParsnip> mach3: use foremost on the partition to pull the data types yuo require from the disk. If foremost does not work you will have to buy another disk to use dd_recue as you have seen
<veroli> sorry try
<veroli> sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-client-5.0 mysql-server-5.0 phpmyadmin libapache2-mod-php5 libapache2-mod-auth-mysql php5-mysql
<smacktalk> sudo cat >> services
<smacktalk> sudo  cat tailed >> services
<smacktalk> any suggestions?
<JanHolbo> hi all!
<Draglor> smacktalk: What are you trying?
<Pirate_Hunter> nickel_on_my_bac, follow the link read it, its fail proof 95% of the time in my opinion?
<nickel_on_my_bac> sorted
<Draglor> smacktalk: "sudo cat /etc/services" gives?
<Pirate_Hunter> !hi | JanHolbo
<ubottu> JanHolbo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<moDumass> ActionParsnip, if i use a install cd, can i reset my install to a default install?
<ActionParsnip> gah @ pidgin
<asmund> I want to backup my F-spot library to DVD's. Any good burning software that can automagically spread the library ofer several discs?
<ActionParsnip> moDumass: you can bot to recovery root console and rename the .gnome folder, that will reset gnome back to defaults if thats what you mean
<indus> ActionParsnip: hi u replied to my launchpad question startup apps
<ActionParsnip> indus: I'm good on there :)
<ActionParsnip> indus: if the text is all in a big block its off my g1 phone ;)
<moDumass> ActionParsnip, its more that things that used to work quickly now do not
<indus> ActionParsnip: hmm?
<eoch> is there a good application to be able to capture information while surfing, reading documents etc?  I want it to be sorta like a sticky notes, but be able to capture automatically where I gathered the information from (url / document name/ etc)
<Pirate_Hunter> moDumass, you might have to reinstall everythign except format /home just leave the data there
<smacktalk> anne@anne-desktop:/etc$ sudo  cat tailed >> services
<smacktalk> bash: services: Permission denied
<bullgard4> Who would test Ekiga with me, please?
<Draglor> smacktalk: try just "cat /etc/services"
<ActionParsnip> moDumass: then you can run: sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop    which will reinstall all the apps that make up the desktop and will give them fresh configs (except what is configured in ~)
<ewook> sudo 'cat tailed >> services'
<smacktalk> Draglor...that asked me for a root password
<ActionParsnip> indus: i web browse from bed on my G1 and type on launchpad, good fun
<Draglor> you will have to get superuser to write into services smacktalk
<moDumass> ActionParsnip, thanks, il give that a whirl.
<smacktalk> i'm superuser
<Draglor> what gives "sudo su" as output?
<Pirate_Hunter> smacktalk, no right now your a sudoer
<indus> ActionParsnip: i was pleasantly surprised to read ur reply,since u were helping me on irc too
<smacktalk> oh...
<ubuntu> wtf
<moDumass> ActionParsnip, i installed ubuntu on an eepc, it has a 4gig and an 8gig flash drive/s problem is that now that i have it going i cant do system upgrades or distro upgrades because it runs out of space
<Pirate_Hunter> !languange | ubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about languange
<Draglor> smacktalk:  Try "sudo cat tailed >> /etc/services" and give root- (or your user-) password when asked
<ActionParsnip> moDumass: sudo apt-get clean first
<smacktalk> that worked!!!
<ActionParsnip> moDumass: or skim some packages out that are bulky (open office and gimp will give you a fair chunk of space, if you need word processing install abiword)
<indus> ActionParsnip: also cd ~/.config/autostart;clean what does this do?
<moDumass> ActionParsnip, thanks for that
<ActionParsnip> indus: some startup stuff is defined in there
<smacktalk> Thanks you!!
<indus> ActionParsnip: i mean the syntax with semicolon and clean is what is intriguing
<Draglor> indus: It changes the current directory to "~/.config/autostart" and clears/blanks the screen
<ActionParsnip> !startup > indus
<ubottu> indus, please see my private message
<indus> ActionParsnip: Draglor:ya i did figure out when i saw the output
<ActionParsnip> indus: clear just clears the screen, makes life readable
<indus> ActionParsnip: but, its true, i have ticked the 'remember programs when quit' box but it still keeps running again
<spursncowboys> Hi everyone. I am gonna get off topic for a second. When I download a torrent, I get like 25 zip or rar files. Then I extract it and I'll get 25 video files but the first one plays the entire show. When I burn it, do I have to include all the extracted files? Do I just put one and burn it?
<indus> ActionParsnip: although today it hasnt autorun totem or firefox
<Draglor> spursncowboys: Just burn what you can play ....
<spursncowboys> so the first file? So then should I extract all of them? Also can I delete all the files I won't use?
<indus> its been 5 years and i still cant figure out what advantage a torrent file gives
<indus> for me,its the slowest download speed when i download a torrent
<Draglor> sometimes faster and much cheaper for the one spreading the file
<spursncowboys> indus: what do you use?
<indus> in fact the speeds i get are really shameful like 30 kb/s when i have max 256 kb/s
<indus> spursncowboys: i use default transmission client what else
<Pirate_Hunter> indus, your isp probably shapes your network and has anti p2p software running
<olax> i need html/decoder to run swf have try online and not gotten
<Draglor> spursncowboys: Just burn the file that was playing the movie on your Computer. nothing more or less.
<indus> Pirate_Hunter: no not to my knowledge,
<Draglor> olax: swf is flash ... try flash plugin
<spursncowboys> Draglor: thanks. It's just something that's always made me wonder.
<indus> Pirate_Hunter: you know i have been wanting to effectively use torrents for the last ten years but i seem to fail miserably at it
<Pirate_Hunter> indus, they dont tell you if they did bet you wouldve probably looked for someone else, last time i checked online there was a list of isps that did that
<indus> Pirate_Hunter: i dont even consider a torrent file now
<Draglor> Pirate_Hunter: Maybe he's just downloading the wrongs things ... mostly illegal downloads aren't fast as torrents...
<znh> Hello :-)
<indus> Draglor: i never download illegal stuff
<Draglor> Yeah, as everyone doesn't. ;)
<indus> Draglor: mind it ! its akin to calling me a thief
<znh> I'm looking for an application like Gimp are there any others? My goal is to make a painting with effects and such.. Anything like Gimp would do
<moDumass> indus it all depends on ratios and the upload speed of the seeders
<indus> Draglor: anyways not your fault
<ActionParsnip> indus: I'd watch it for a few day. See what sort of things cause the next boot to make it load automagically
<Draglor> Well, if I download ubuntu over http it's about four times slower than as torrent
<wolfwalker> Sorry to bug you with a KDE question, but #kubuntu is dead.  In kmix how do you monitor sound in?  I can turn sound from the mic port up and down for my recording program, but I can't see how to monitor the mic port from speakers.
<indus> moDumass: yes i tried some old tv programs and no one was seeding it so that is a problem i think
<Draglor> indus, what's loading automatically?
<ActionParsnip> wolfwalker: i just answered ;)
<wolfwalker> Yup, just saw it.  Sorry.
<ActionParsnip> Draglor: firefox and totem
<moDumass> Draglor, If i dload ubuntu from the web i can get about 6 megs a second
<Pirate_Hunter> Draglor, that is when you use download accelerator :p still most admins hate those and may ban you heck doubt ubuntu would do it
<indus> ActionParsnip: yes i have been watching it for a month now and diff programs keep launching
<moDumass> indus, try diferent torrent engines or emule, edonkey
<zhoujingrui> is there some ubuntu radio soft ?
<moDumass> they have ransom old school torrents
<zhoujingrui> thanks
<indus> i had a pigeon menace for some time
<rameshwo> hello.. i wanted to talk with you guys from ubuntu.. but couldn't get irc to work with it .. so which client should i choose ??
<znh> indus, if I remember properly there is an option to encrypt traffic. This would prevent your ISP from shaping in most cases. Unsure if transmission has this feature though.
<indus> pidgin ,firefox , rhythmbox loading up
<ActionParsnip> indus: watch what programs are used before you log off. and which ones are running when you log off
<_PiLoT_> anyone got a good star trek theme for compi
<Pirate_Hunter> rameshwo, the one your using right now would be my guess
<_PiLoT_> compiz*
<znh> rameshwo, XChat is pretty popular
<indus> moDumass: is emule available in synaptic?
<ux> i must look it
<ux> wait
<zhoujingrui> my emule have no speed
<indus> i tried azurieus but it keeps asking for java
<Pirate_Hunter> _PiLoT_, go to #compiz
<_PiLoT_> cheers pirate
<zhoujingrui> is there some raido software in ubuntu ?
<ux> it called amule
<ux> )
<zhoujingrui> thanks
<Draglor> indus: did you look in gnome folder in /usr/ for startups?
<Draglor> you are using gnome I assume ;)
<ux> radio and other for music is rhythmbox
<indus> Draglor: am i supposed to ?
<gravisan> hi
<gravisan> how is it possible to tell if i am running 32 bit or 64?
<Draglor> no, but you use mostly gtk apps as it seems
<indus> gravisan: uname -m in terminal
<Pirate_Hunter> zhoujingrui, there are plenty search online or in synaptic there is also lastfm which is not a soft but browser base (heck rhythmbox has radio function)
<indus> gravisan: uname -a in terminal
<Draglor> or supposed for looking there?
<gravisan> indus:  thanks
<gravisan> i am runniing 686
<ActionParsnip> 686 == 32bit
<indus> gravisan: ya 32 bi
<indus> t
<gravisan> is it possible to switch to x64 by installing the 64bit kernel ... or wouldi need to do all sort of crazy stuff with userspace too?
<ActionParsnip> x86_64 == 64bit
<indus> whats diff between 386 and 686
<Draglor> indus: I think that's some default startup apps from your gnome install (so not located in ~/ but normally in /usr/)
<gravisan> 686 has more extensions i think?
<zhoujingrui> rhythmbox radio doesnot work
<indus> Draglor: in /usr which folder i check? gnome?
<Draglor> indus: 686 is pentium >=4
<gravisan> is there a command line only installer for ubuntu
<gravisan> i want something like debootstrap
<gravisan> but on an installer cd
<ActionParsnip> indus: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I386  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_P6_(microarchitecture)
<Pirate_Hunter> zhoujingrui, it does if your internet isn't slow and your arent connecting to brazil or some other far away country from you, best best stick to lastfm in your webbrowser
<ActionParsnip> indus: i386 is for dog old CPUs basically.
<indus> Draglor: which folder in /usr there are many
<Draglor> indus: Try "find /usr/ -type f|grep  totem" and look into this files
<indus> Draglor: ok can you also tell me how that command works
<Draglor> normally /usr/share/ or /usr/gnome/ (I don't use gnome)
<Draglor> indus: man find ;)
<gravisan> i am trying the mini.iso
<gravisan> but i am scared its going to install everything
<Draglor> and man grep
<indus> Draglor: hmm there is totem there and a lot more
<zhoujingrui> lastfm is not freee
<zhoujingrui> free
<Adola> I'm running 8.10 Intrepid, and I can't activate the restricted drivers.
<indus> Draglor: ok hmm it keeps spitting output
<Draglor> there should be just things with toem in the name
<Draglor> totem
<djoob> Hi I have 8.04 and however hard I try I can't get flash player 10 to work
<Pirate_Hunter> zhoujingrui, yes it is! were you read that is utterly lying to you
<djoob> Anyone got any ideas
<djoob> ?
<FeasibilityStudy> djoob 32 or 64
<djoob> 32
<Draglor> is there something on a directory including "auto" or a . desktop file in the output?
<Pirate_Hunter> djoob, just install it from synaptic or terminal
<djoob> Pirate I tried that ... it says already installe
<djoob> d
<Pirate_Hunter> !flash | djoob
<ubottu> djoob: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Adola> I'm running 8.10 Intrepid, and I can't activate the restricted drivers.
<wolfwalker> djoob in 8.04 flash player is not good.  It will work sometimes, but not very well.  Get Ubuntu 9.04, it works flawlessly.
<Pirate_Hunter> djoob, might help figure out the problem
<djoob> 9.04 ? Is that jaunty?
<indus> wolfwalker: ok for me its the other way around
<wolfwalker> 9.04 is Jaunty, yes.
<ActionParsnip> !9.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<indus> wolfwalker: flash was 9 in that now its 10 although now in hardy they might have updated to 10
<wolfwalker> And indus I don't know what to say.  I had trouble in 8.04 so I googled and found it was a common problem.
<djoob> I just can't get my video drivers to work with Jaunty so I downgraded to hardy
<Pirate_Hunter> wolfwalker, wouldnt say works flawlessly that is just a street of perfect. I still get hangs and random cpu increase as well as memory
<gravisan> is there a command line only version i can download?
<djoob> Video works great but can't get flash to work
<ActionParsnip> djoob: 32bit or 64bit Ubuntu?
<indus> Draglor: ok too many files where do i look
<djoob> Action 32
<Pirate_Hunter> djoob, if it worked in 8.04 it will work in 9.04 as long as you edit xorg yourself, they did change bits and bobs
<ActionParsnip> djoob: if the repo fails yo uyou can download the tar.gz file and put the .so file in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<djoob> I can see libflashplayer.so in the firefox plugins dir. but firefox can't see it
<remoteCTRL> err... what is the difference between ssh and ssh2 please?
<Pirate_Hunter> djoob, this is assuming you done your xorg yourself :p
<djoob> Action I tried all of that
<ActionParsnip> djoob: is it seen in about : plugins
<indus> ActionParsnip: Draglor : i have so many minor irritants with 9.04
<indus> nvm.
<djoob> Action no it isn't
<ActionParsnip> indus: its all been identical for me since gutsy
<znh> remoteCTRL, SSH2 is a more secure, efficient, and portable version of SSH that includes SFTP
<indus> ActionParsnip: for me feisty was great but i fell in love with hardy
<Pirate_Hunter> !info ssh2 > Pirate_Hunter
<indus> ActionParsnip: have been thinking going back  to it
<Draglor> As I use ubuntu only for testing, I'm running 9.10 for some time now ...
<djoob> ActionParsnip: I tried it through install missing plugin, deb package from adobe and tar.gz from adobe.... all fail to load flashplayer
<remoteCTRL> znh: all right, thanks for that, do you also happen to know why ubuntu ships with ssh and not ssh2?
<ActionParsnip> djoob: so you see something like this: http://pastebin.com/d7accf72b
<ActionParsnip> djoob: mines 64bit , but you get the idea
<remoteCTRL> !ssh2
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip, is ssh2 the same as openssh?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssh2
<ActionParsnip> indus: mandrake 7 for me :)
<phisher1> remoteCTRL: ubuntu ships with openssh, which supports ssh1 and ssh2
<tikur> anybody who can help me with perl
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: not heard of ssh2
<djoob> ActionParsnip: hang on
<remoteCTRL> phisher1: ah ok i see so it is basically my choice which one i pick?
<ActionParsnip> tikur: i'd head into #perl
<ActionParsnip> tikur: theres nearly 600 users in there
<phisher1> the default in the ubuntu install of openssh-server (which is not installed by default) sets the protocol to ssh2
<remoteCTRL> phisher1: znh are those actually compatible, say if i create ssh2 public keys on the local machie but the remote one has ssh running?
<dani__> Hi.
<phisher1> ssh2 keys?
<dani__> how can I log my pidgin chats ?
<phisher1> do you mean rsa or dsa ?
<Draglor> indus: is there something in /usr/share/autostart related to firefox/totem/whatever?
<remoteCTRL> phisher1: err... i'm not sure about that as the nomenclature in /etc/does not indicate so...?
<Draglor> dani__: pidgin is logging by default
<remoteCTRL> phisher1: well i'd prefer rsa but basically i dont care
<znh> remoteCTRL, ubuntu ships with ssh2, but refers to it as ssh. It's the default now :)
<phisher1> remoteCTRL: rsa or dsa keys will work on an ssh1 or ssh2 server as long as the server allows key pair authentication
<phisher1> if you prefer one, why do you say you basiclly don't care ?
<winterelf> hi all... need help.. in the univercity where i study there is a wireless connection that i supposed to define as "wep 802.1" and authentication with "peap" so i edit in my network connection this connection with the name and password and it worked.. but the problam is that i cant connect to pidgin and to irssi (irc) .. any one knows how to fix it? when i connect to a different network like my home than i can use irssi and pidgin
<znh> remoteCTRL, if I remember correctly one of SSH2 features is the public key feature. Afaik SSH1 does not have that
<Etherael> I got a weird one, intel mobile 4 accelerated graphics chip on jaunty with a heterogenous dual head (1920x1080 ext + 1280x800 int) setup. It's treating the entire display as if it were one big monitor when I want to treat it like two, anyone know a way out of this?
<remoteCTRL> phisher1: well i prefer it but if i cannot use it its not a big deal to me
<Draglor> dani__: The log should be somewhere below ~/.purple
<phisher1> that's incorrect
<phisher1> ssh1 supports public key authentication
<dani__> thanks Draglor. I'll search it.
<djoob> ActionParsnip: No .. I see this http://pastebin.com/m2349704a
<remoteCTRL> phisher1: znh: ok gentlemen, thanks alot, you helped me much, i think i got it from here:)
<phisher1> yup
<ActionParsnip> djoob: ok then run: mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins
<winterelf> btw - i can use firefox to serf in sites... but nothing more than that..
<djoob> ActionParsnip: ok hang on
<vlek> Hi guys, Iv´e been searching on the internet but I cannot find the awnser. Ive installed on my first partition windows 7 and on the second ubuntu and installed Grub2. Now on the internet people are saying that Grub2 doesn´t support Vista boot. So is there a work arround?
<ActionParsnip> djoob: and copy the .so file to that folder and restart firefox
<Pirate_Hunter> winterelf, huh.. i would think so
<znh> remoteCTRL, :-)
<phisher1> grub supports vista boot
<phisher1> I've done it on my laptop
<ActionParsnip> vlek: install grub or lilo
<phisher1> you did say Windows 7 then Vista though..
<ActionParsnip> vlek: what functionality in grub2 do you use?
<vlek> Aaah yes its windows 7
<vlek> But it has messed up grub2 and now I cannot open vista nor ubuntu
<phisher1> I doubt much in the boot code would change for windows7 from vista..
<ActionParsnip> !grub > vlek
<ubottu> vlek, please see my private message
<phisher1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1035999
<Pirate_Hunter> phisher1, you would be very surprised
<phisher1> ^^ dual boot ubuntu & windows 7
<vlek> Itś for my work. Need some windows applications
<phisher1> Pirate_Hunter: windows 7 changes don't even matter
<phisher1> it all matters on what drive you are booting to
<phisher1> if you install grub to the MBR of the drive you are booting to, you can tell grub to switch boot device and boot from another HDD where Windows 7 is installed, then it's boot record takes over.
<whazilla> anybody who thinks last repos should be ignited or reincarnated ?
<whazilla> i just hate 9.4
<phisher1> My only concern was grub correcly and automaticlly detecting the OS..
<Pirate_Hunter> phisher1, i would have thought the mbr would change depending on the os (do correct me if i am wrong or thinking of something else)
<Pirate_Hunter> whazilla, hmmm and what is wrong with your pc
<ActionParsnip> phisher1: then grub is the answer....
<phisher1> it really depends on your configuration..
<djoob> ActionParsnip: Now I get this
<whazilla> Pirate_Hunter: ubuntu is wrong on it ;)
<phisher1> yes, grub is most definitelly the answer
<djoob> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/m76dfea99
<ux> phisher1, u can do that both grub and win boot loader
<phisher1> vista boot loader is a bitch to make boot linux
<phisher1> grub can do it nice and automagicaly
<vlek> Im not using grub but the next generation of grub called grub2
<ActionParsnip> djoob: looks good, kill every running instance of firefox and rerun it
<whazilla> Pirate_Hunter: nothing wrong with the pc ... just software technicities
<ActionParsnip> vlek: what do you need grub2 for?
<vlek> Well itś new
<whazilla> SSP ==> pro police developmend
<whazilla> thats wrong with it
<Pirate_Hunter> vlek, hmmm second person this week having problems with grub2 wonder how different it is
<phisher1> well, I can't speak for grub2
<whazilla> especially with ubuntu 9.4
<ActionParsnip> vlek: it has features that you clearly are unaware of and wil never use
<ActionParsnip> vlek: if you simply need to boot 2 different OSes then standard grub will do that just as well as grub2
<ActionParsnip> vlek: in essence, you are fixing what isnt broken to ultimately gain nothing
<shiznebit> may someone tell me how to turn off the mouse while typing. So I stop hitting the tochpad and screwing things up ?
<whazilla> im gonne make a grub spinoff fork called dubdub
<whazilla> ther good pro police killers
<Krizz> Anyone in here that has experience in setting up RAID in Ubuntu that can help me?
<ActionParsnip> !raid > Krizz
<ubottu> Krizz, please see my private message
<Pirate_Hunter> whazilla, please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ux> Krizz, only hardware raid
<Pirate_Hunter> !raid | Krizz
<ubottu> Krizz: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<whazilla> u go to Pirate_Hunter and leech urself dry bloodworm
<Krizz> that's only for software, i'm talking about hardware raid
<ActionParsnip> Krizz: good lad :D
<phisher1> hardware raid would require drivers for your raid controller
<phisher1> and for you to configure an array on  your raid controller
<phisher1> then your OS would see the array as 1 big disk.
<Krizz> okey
<ux> Krizz, i use it on HP proliant with logic SCSII raid
<ActionParsnip> Krizz: the raid will be configured in the card, once it is configured it will e ssen in the OS in whatever config you set it as
<Krizz> so I don't have to do anything in ubuntu?
<monestri> kriss, hardware raid is beyond the scope of this channel
<phisher1> as long as your raid controller is recognized.. no
<monestri> or any other os channel
<phisher1> monestri: why ?
<phisher1> humbug
<phisher1> he has a valid question
<phisher1> if you can't help, don't.
<FloodBot2> phisher1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ux> Krizz, what's the controller?
<ActionParsnip> Krizz: once its configured, If you use RAID0 (not true RAID but thats another story) then Ubuntu will only see 1 disk
<david00`> Hi all
<Krizz> i'm going setup 2 1tb discs as RAID 0+1 with a card so if it's recognised it's going to show up during the ubuntu setup as 1tb?
<ActionParsnip> !hi | david00`
<ubottu> david00`: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<phisher1> you can't do 0+1 with 2 disks
<david00`> I'm trying to install Netbook Remix 9.04 on an HP 2133
<whazilla> !high
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about high
<Krizz> sorry
<Krizz> i meant raid 1
<Krizz> :D
<whazilla> darn
<david00`> I downloaded the .img file and used 'dd' to copy it onto a USB stick, but when I try to boot from it I get 'Error loading operating system'
<whazilla> now whers the weeds at
<david00`> That's all, it won't go any further
<Kingsy101> is it possible to install internet exploror (the most recent version) on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Krizz: then it will be seen as a single disk, the controller may need config tyo be used, some work out of the box
<ux> Krizz, u wright
<Pirate_Hunter> !offtopic | whazilla
<ubottu> whazilla: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Krizz> ok
<Krizz> thanks guys
<david00`> (To boot from the USB stick I use F9 when starting the 2133)
<dani__> thanks a lot.
<dani__> bye
<Krizz> you guys just made me love ubuntu that much more =)
<david00`> Anyone have any ideas?  I verified the md5sum of the .img already
<ux> Krizz, ))
<joaopinto> david00`, why don't use the usb creator tool, doesn't it work for the remix iso ?
<david00`> joaopinto: I don't have a ubuntu machine already, only another distro
<joaopinto> ah :\
<ux> Krizz, i'm usinc hp raid util for monitoring my raid
<ActionParsnip> david00`: this will help to get the OS on the stick. The other stuff is for an EEEPC and can be ignored: http://nousessence.com/node/99
<Krizz> http://www.kjell.com/?item=38314&path=97000000,97500000,108000000,109500000 < anyone know if this card is going to work with ubuntu 9.04?
<papito> when i use gnome, there is a wireless software that is next to the clock which connects to the internet. I want to use wmaker because its faster, but it doent load that program. how do I load the wireless from command line ?
<david00`> Thanks ActionParsnip
<david00`> I was using this method: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles
<david00`> Is that less reliable than the other method using the ISO?
<ActionParsnip> cross reference, see whats different
<ActionParsnip> both are fine
<Kingsy101> is it possible to install internet exploror (the most recent version) on ubuntu?
<ux> Krizz, all old hardware works in it
<Krizz> ok
<Krizz> i'll test and if it doesn't work i'll come back :D
<ux> and kill me? ))
<vlek> ok got windows back to work. Just will reinstall ubuntu again. Like a did a hour ago. But will not use grub 2 anymore :)
<Krizz> nah
<FeasibilityStudy> Kingsy101 why do you need IE?
<vlek> Thanks for the information :)
<Pirate_Hunter> KingOfDos, no thats owned by m$ but there is a possibility to install IE6 for testing purposes not advised for daily surfing
<Kingsy101> FeasibilityStudy - web testing, I need to test my site accross browsers
<Pirate_Hunter> FeasibilityStudy, html/web developer meybe
<FeasibilityStudy> Kingsy101 then use a VM
<joaopinto> Kingsy101, there is a script ie4linux, it will use wine
<dola> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<joaopinto> but a VM is a better choice
<joaopinto> !aptlock | dola
<ubottu> dola: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Kingsy101> what do you mean by VM ?
<Krizz> ux, do you know if it's possible to order a free dvd of ubuntu server in 32bit?
<chazco> Hi... when I start totem it immediatly crashes... console output is "segmentation fault". Any idea how to fix or is this just one more bug?
<Krizz> i already requested 2 discs but the come as 64bit and my server is only 32bit
<ux> only CD
<Krizz> i meant cd xD
<Kingsy101> FeasibilityStudy - what is a VM and how can I set one up?
<Pirate_Hunter> chazco, a bug which can be bout by composite or any other situation on your pc
<Krizz> is the only way to get 32bit server by downloading it?
<ux> Krizz,  https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<Krizz> i tried that
<Krizz> but i can't find anything about a 32bit server
<Pirate_Hunter> Krizz, i guess so its there look closely
<chazco> Pirate_Hunter - Any idea how to fix it? It worked this morning, no updates or anything installed since...
<Krizz> pirate_hunter, all i can choose from are desktop and server and when i select server it shows up as i've selected 64bit
<Kingsy101> Pirate_Hunter - have you ever installed ie for testing on a linux machine?
<Pirate_Hunter> chazco, i wouldn't segmentation error dont say much
<ux> sorry
<ux> Krizz, From ubuntu com "The Ubuntu Server Edition CDs are available only in the 64-bit version. The 32-bit version is only available for download. "
<chazco> Pirate_Hunter - Fair enough, thanks anyway :(
<dadrock> can any one help me out with permission settings in ubuntu ?
<Krizz> damn, i might have missed that
<Krizz> thanks ux
<Krizz> cheers guys & gals and have a nice day
<ux> dadrock, use man chmod
<Pirate_Hunter> Kingsy101, nope its there search the page, heck scroll up n down
<chazco> When I start totem it immediately crashes... console output is "segmentation fault" (same is printed into system logs). Any idea how to fix or is this just one more bug?
<Pirate_Hunter> Kingsy101, wrong person
<joaopinto> chazco, have you tried to reset totem's preferences ?
<Kingsy101> huh? can someone go into a little more detail? ppl suggested a VM I don't even know what a VM is..
<Pirate_Hunter> Kingsy101, i have it didnt work but i run vm so it makes no difference
<chazco> joaopinto - How? Cant open Totem to do it, although it was working earlier and nothing has changed settings wise
<Pirate_Hunter> !info virtual machine
<ubottu> 'machine' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<joaopinto> chazco, rm ~/.config/totem/state.ini
<joaopinto> ops
<joaopinto> chazco, rm ~/.config/totem/*
<dadrock> can anyone help me ? ?
<joaopinto> Kingsy101, a virtual machine, try virtual box
<Pirate_Hunter> Kingsy101, http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/20553 that explains
<chazco> joaopinto - Already tried renaming that folder, had no effect
<Pirate_Hunter> dadrock, ask the question please
<joaopinto> chazco, a segmentation fault is usually related to a bug, or a serious problem
<chazco> joaopinto - Yep, guess as much but theres not much to go on when trying to fix it...
<Pirate_Hunter> chazco, go online  and do a search totem segmentation fault or something than check what it tells you
<dadrock> Pirate_Hunter	, i ma using apache for running a web software i ahve given all the permissions to the folder by using nautilus but still there is an  error prompting  cannot find file on server ?
<ux> dadrock, look private chat
<joaopinto> chazco, check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<chazco> Pirate_Hunter - Been doing that before i came on IRC... cant find anything that seems relevant
<Pirate_Hunter> dadrock, wrong person to ask i install apache/php/mysql as a lamp package all i have to do is just change the defaults the way i like it (sorry can't help)
<Pirate_Hunter> chazco, try reinstalling totem doubt will help but worth a try
<joaopinto> chazco, ulimit -c unlimited (then run the app, that will generate a core file)
<joaopinto> Pirate_Hunter, segmentation fault is too generic to google for
<Pirate_Hunter> chazco, or use something else i.e. vlc, mplayer, xmms etc
<joaopinto> reinstalling would only fix if there was something changed on one of the installed files :)
<dadrock> Pirate_Hunter	, no problems
<Pirate_Hunter> joaopinto, worked for komposer still find it weird it freezes cause of using mouse on the menus
<chazco> Pirate_Hunter - Giving a reinstall a try, you never know. Need totem for various reasons (DVB, gnome thumbnails - also crashing now...)
<chazco> joaopinto - Just trying a reinstall, will try that next
<tyrosine> >> What's an easy program to draw circuit schematics?
<joaopinto> chazco, if more apps are crashingm it is most likely a system/library problem
<chazco> joaopinto - Nope, its the totem video thumbnailer crashing
<Pirate_Hunter> chazco, if other things are crashing it might not be totem but you system i.e. the install
<joaopinto> chazco, ah ok
<chazco> Pirate_Hunter - Its the totem video thumbnail crashing. Reinstall didnt work.
<joaopinto> chazco, a core file will reveal on which component is it crashing
<chazco> joaopinto - Created, how do I use it?
<sorenmalling> Anyone here with experience about pure-ftpd-mysql and ubuntu server?
<joaopinto> Chaz, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace <- read the core files section
<joaopinto> gdb -c corefile totem_binary_path
<chazco> joaopinto - "Backtrace stopped: previous frame inner to this frame (corrupt stack?)"
<joaopinto> Chaz, can you pastebin the full output ?
<joaopinto> chazco,
<panzor> Hello, I'm using fgrep to match a string in "ps xa" and I just want the process that I'm matching, not the grep process finding that process. How do I exlude grep from my results without using `cut`?
<chazco> joaopinto - Thats all it will print on any option
<grawity> panzor: | grep -v grep
<panzor> grawity: ah, thanks. It must be early :P
<grawity> panzor: Or use pgrep maybe? ps ax $(pgrep something)
<panzor> adios
<joaopinto> chazco, ah ok :\
<joaopinto> Chaz, try gdb Path_to_otem
<joaopinto> and then "run"
<m0RrE> hello.. i'm trying to get my friend's soundcard to work.. 02:00.0 Audio device: Creative Labs [SB X-Fi Xtreme Audio] CA0110-IBG.. i have read several pages saying that there's not drivers available.. well, i managed to get it to be recogniced by installing the latest snapshot of the alsa drivers.. i can see it in kmix, aswell with aplay -l.. the problem is that i can't get a single beep out of my speakers.. anyone know what to do?
<Guest8811> how can i run a distro from cdlive, using the new GRUB2 of ubuntu KARMIC KOALA?
<chazco> joaopinto - Got to go i'm afraid... just noticed totem-xine crashes but totem-gstreamer doesnt...
<bullgard4> Who would test Ekiga voice chat with me, please?
<Pirate_Hunter> Guest8811, you do know that is still in alpha testing if i am not mistaken
<Pirate_Hunter> bullgard4, try in offtopic
<Guest8811> YES IT IS
<bullgard4> Pirate_Hunter: Why?
<chazco> joaopinto - Thanks for the help, c ya
<joaopinto> !karmic | Guest8811
<ubottu> Guest8811: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Pirate_Hunter> bullgard4, best bet ask a friend to install it as well and the reason is because it is not relevant to ubuntu and i doubt ppl would be bothered here
<Guest8811> i use karmic
<joaopinto> Pirate_Hunter, that is not friendly at all, a lot of people here should be willing to help another user testing an ubuntu application
<rabidweezle> I can't get my cpu scaling to stick to my top speed...
<joaopinto> bullgard4, I can't because I am behind a firewall
<n0gear> is this safe software source ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/sarge ?
<joaopinto> n0gear, no, you should not install debian packages on ubuntu
<Pirate_Hunter> joaopinto, what i meant his question is not relevant it is not buggy he just created an account and wants to test the dialing feature (if that made sense)
<ttl_wrk> hi everyone
<joaopinto> n0gear, what are you looking for ?
<rabidweezle> could cause unstable os...
<rabidweezle> better off compiling it yourself
<dreimark> hi
<dreimark> how can I change as non admin the language (ubuntu-dektop)
<bullium> is anyone using timevault...the software is great, but ubuntu isn't doing a great job mounting my external HD in the same location each time...any suggestions?
<n0gear> joaopinto: dont remember why i had to add that source, madwifi or something i think
<tkb> i installed ubuntu netbook remix.
<joaopinto> n0gear, better remove it
<bullium> each time I plug the drive in or reboot
<tkb> so, i switch the nettbook mode to classic mode
<Dam0> hi
<Dam0> when i start firfox i get this error
<bullgard4> Pirate_Hunter, joaopinto Ok.
<ux> Dam0, what the error?
<Magicman1264> Can anyone tell me how I can run Itunes with Ubuntu?
<Dam0> http://pastebin.com/m509e8ebe
<n0gear> joaopinto: great ... how do i undo last update ???
<tkb> when restart ubuntu, do not display gnome panel
<ux> Magicman1264, it work unstable under wine
<joaopinto> n0gear, there is no undo update function, you woul need to request a specific version to be reinstalled
<ttl_wrk> i have a question about editing video, i have a reportage in DVD fomat (3 VOB files) i want to edit the reportage to shorten this it and get all the highlights in 10 minutes, what tools do i use to do this, i need a DVD disc as a final result
<Magicman1264> thank you
<Pirate_Hunter> Magicman1264, why would you want itunes when you have other alternatives like rhythmbox, exaile, banshee (i think) wtc. If you really want to run it through wine but good luck it may/will be buggy
<leonelpc> good morning
<moejoe> o/
<Magicman1264> I tried it with wine and it didn't work
<ux> Magicman1264, use rhythmbox(gnome) or amarok(kde)
<Magicman1264> wasn't sure if there was another way to run it
<rabidweezle> anyone had issues with cpu scaling not switching off half speed?
<ux> Magicman1264, it was unstable
<Pirate_Hunter> well im off time to do some work
<moejoe> What would you use for xfce?
<ux> Magicman1264, u must run install of iTunes in wine
<Magicman1264> I have rhythmbox and it runs great but just does not have a few features Itunes has
<leonelpc> some brasilian here?
 * grawity likes Banshee.
<znh> moejoe, assuming one uses Xfce for a lightweight system.. I'd pick a lightweight music player
<ux> znh, i don't use xfce
<ux> don't know
<moejoe> znh: Would you know of such a beast?
<rabidweezle> -user
<rabidweezle> erm, wrong channel
<Dam0> i get this error message when i start up firefox: http://pastebin.com/m509e8ebe
<ux> Dam0, u can purge and reinstall
<znh> moejoe, I'm quite happy with VideoLAN player (VLC)
<moejoe> znh: As of right now i have to use Movie Player as my files are currently all in .mp3. (i am making the movie to linux from windows)
<Dam0> ux>: what is the problem though?
<Dam0> ux: how do i purge it?
<moejoe> znh: Ah yes, i use that for my DVDs. Ill grab it again then. Thanks!
<ux> apt-get purge firefox
<ugliefrog> is there a program for ubuntu that will give me a email or a notification when a forum has new posts. a homegrown rss feed
<ttl_wrk> any good video editing sofware for linux?
<treyh222> I have a 64 bit server that I want to run with qemu and kvm, will there be a problem if my VM's are 32 bit?
<Dam0> ux: will that delete my bookmarks>
<Dam0> ?
<ttl_wrk> i need to edit a dvd movie to make it shorter
<Kingsy101> hey I have i.e 6.0 installed on ubuntu and for some reason when ever I run it my comp crashes after its loaded, (the mouse stops responding etc) anyone had this problem before?
<joaopinto> no, that is most likely wine related
<ttl_wrk> Kingsy101, who wants to run IE on linux....
<Dam0> ux: its working fine now, i just needed to reboot it
<L1nuxReign> ttl_wrk, what exactly do you need to do?
<ttl_wrk> L1nuxReign, edit a DVD to shorten the reportage on it
<ttl_wrk> L1nuxReign, it has 3 VOB files
<Kingsy101> ttl_wrk - for testing purposes
<L1nuxReign> i see
<Kingsy101> cross browser problems etc
<L1nuxReign> did you check devede?
<L1nuxReign> maybe that would do it
<Kingsy101> joaopinto - wine related? any ideas of a fix then?
<ttl_wrk> L1nuxReign, it's an home made reportage and i need to cut pieces out of it to make it from 20 tot 10 minutes
<ttl_wrk> to*
<ldlework> Does anyone know how to make the network manager icon that you use to select a wireless network in SUDO mode so I can setup a VPN? Everything is grayed out for VPN otherwise? Please help.
<L1nuxReign> oh i see
<L1nuxReign> Avidemux
<joaopinto> !wine | Kingsy101
<ubottu> Kingsy101: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Kingsy101> I know what it is
<joaopinto> Kingsy101, have you checked their channel ? you are more likely to find wine users there...
<Pici> Kingsy101: The best place to ask about applications running inside wine would be in #winehq
<ttl_wrk> L1nuxReign, ok il look for Avidemux
<ttl_wrk> L1nuxReign, thanks
<L1nuxReign> no worries!\
<ux> Dam0, haha)
<wbc> I need a lightweight CD burner for Ubuntu which can burn ISO's, do anyone of you know one?
<L1nuxReign> brasero
<L1nuxReign> !brasero
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brasero
<Dam0> ux: cheers
<ux> wbc, nautilus-cd-burner
<ugliefrog> is there a program for ubuntu that will give me a email or a notification when a forum has new posts. a homegrown rss feed
<widon> I need help......
<ux> Dam0, lucky)
<L1nuxReign> wbc, right-click on the iso and choose Write to Disc
<widon> after I sudo apt-get remove wine*
<wbc> No, the default is shit
<joaopinto> ugliefrog, any rss reader ? liferea for example , assuming those forums have RSS feeds
<ux> wbc, brasero
<L1nuxReign> well, it works for me :P
<widon> I cannot user gnome-terminal
<L1nuxReign> brasero or gnomebaker
<L1nuxReign> either will do it
<widon> and I cannot open filesystem
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<widon> could not open location 'file:///home/widon'
<wbc> L1nuxReign, what about k3b?
<L1nuxReign> k3b is not "lite" but its the best one
<wbc> oh, so brasero is light?
<L1nuxReign> yes indeed, gnomebaker as well
<ryanprior> My audio is busted. It's worked in previous versions of Ubuntu, but on Jaunty it goes into an infinite loop of short samples. Can I install a different sound system, or maybe an older kernel?
<wbc> It is already installed....
<L1nuxReign> ok
<wbc> Wait, the default CD/DVD burner is brasero?
<DSpair> ryanprior, Have you looked at the Ubuntu forums to see if there is a fix for your chipset?
<L1nuxReign> not really
<ryanprior> DSpair: How do I tell what chipset I have?
<L1nuxReign> nautilus has a burning feature, brasero is another program
<L1nuxReign> as far as I know
<wbc> Oh
<L1nuxReign> what exactly do you need to burn?
<wbc> Lol, I found it under Sound and Video, thanks L1nuxReign
<wbc> Well
<DSpair> ryanprior, There's a command you can use to find all the information about your devices. It's called "lspci". Open a command prompt, type "lspci -vv" and paste the output to the pastebin site.
<wbc> A bootable CD
<wbc> KillDisk
<tkb> did check the md5?
<DSpair> !paste | ryanprior
<ubottu> ryanprior: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<L1nuxReign> I see, do you know about Hiren's Boot CD?
<wbc> Yep
<L1nuxReign> it has killdisk among other software
<wbc> Wait, hirens got killdisk included?
<L1nuxReign> yes indeed
<wbc> Damn
<wbc> It is an older version though, 4.1. Current stable is 5.1
<L1nuxReign> i see
<ldlework> Can anyone  tell me how to run the GUI network configuration tool as root so I can create a VPN?
<med> hi
<TuxPurple> !hi | med
<ubottu> med: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ruo91> hello
<MikeChelen> ldlework, try gksudo
<gerbil> i just installed ubuntu on my laptop, and played around with compiz. when i rebooted my laptop, both menu bars at the top and bottom of my screen are gone, including window titlebars. how can i fix this?
<ryanprior> DSpair: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/197092/
<oming> 안녕하세요. :)
<shriekout> 하이
<wbc> !esp
<Pici> !en
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esp
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<shriekout> sorry :)
<DSpair> ryanprior, K, gimme a sec
<compilerwriter> I was under the impression that when I did a clen install to 9.04 my hard drive would be formatted and Kubuntu reinstalled was I incorrect?
<EvilDildo> hi!
<kam00zy> heya
<wbc> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ruo91> hello~
<kam00zy> hey who wants to help me with something?
<kam00zy> :)
<wbc> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kam00zy> aha
<Slart> compilerwriter: yes.. afaik that is correct
<kam00zy> ok well here i go
<compilerwriter> well slart what I got was a half working copy of my old system updated.
<kam00zy> i have a ubuntu 8 server and would like to set it up as a proxy server so that basically i can tunnel from my work comp to it since there is a web filter at work... how can i do this :)
<DSpair> ryanprior, You have an ATI SB4x0 audio device. I didn't find anything quickly on the forums, but you might try searching Google.
<grahamtheegg> hello i was looking for some help with a video capture device
<Slart> compilerwriter: then it sounds like you just installed over the old system.. ie not a clean install
<wbc> !ask grahamtheegg
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<compilerwriter> I think I need to redownload the installer cd and double check my md5 etc.
<compilerwriter> slart.  I know but as to how that happened I have no clue.
<bob_f> Hello, can anybody tell me if it's worth using Ubuntu Netbook on my new Eee PC ? I won't be running gnome on it, so is there any real advantage to it ?
<grahamtheegg> i have a PX-AV200U and i am unable to get it working#
<wbc> bob_f, try xubuntu
<grahamtheegg> it shows as /dev/video0
<grahamtheegg> but if i uses vlc to open capture device it shows a blank page
<Slart> compilerwriter: I think you can do it in the installer.. where you select what hard drives to use and such..
<Jimi_Neutral> hey peeps i just installed emacs using the package manager but i cant find a link to it to start it
<bob_f> wbc: No, I'll be running another WM, so no xfce or anything like that. I'll be setting it up myself. I mean to ask if the Netbook remix offers me anything other than interface tweaks or is it actually going to work better with the Atom chipset ?
<kam00zy> nobody wants to help me :)
<kam00zy> :(*
<wbc> no
<TuxPurple> Jimi_Neutral, applications> accessories
<compilerwriter> That is what I thought I had done.  It told me it was going to repartition and everything in the partitions would be lost.  Somehow it did not.
<Kartagis> !patience | kam00zy
<ubottu> kam00zy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<wbc> bob_x, have you looked at eeebuntu
<cj> wow.  1486 people on this channel.
<Jimi_Neutral> TuxPurple, not there
<Slart> kam00zy: have some patience.. sometimes people have to think a bit.. look up links etc.. or people don't have an answer
<bob_f> wbc: You sure ? It apparently requires that I have an Axiom chipset, so I thought maybe there'd be some kernel differences that get better performance/battery life from it.
<cj> that's crazy, people.
<bob_f> wbc: Hmm, nope.
<cj> anyhow... how's karmic coming?  should I upgrade? :)
<kam00zy> u should all have the answer! :P
<wbc> bob_f : http://www.eeebuntu.org/
<Slart> cj: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Slart> kam00zy: ehm.. nope.. I don't.. can't speak for the other 1487 people here though
<kam00zy> lol
<kam00zy> im sure one of them do :P
<Lanta> Crossover 8 just released - lets party :)
<compilerwriter> should I have gone into the custom partition menu and specified something there slart.
<kam00zy> oo
<bob_f> wbc: Yeah, just reading now. "Eeebuntu uses a specially customised kernel designed for the EeePC."  - sounds promising; thanks for the pointer.
<kam00zy> links or it didnt happen
<wbc> bob_f, np
<Slart> kam00zy: there are web proxies you can use.. but you would have to setup some security/authentication so not everyone can use your proxy.. not really sure how to do that
<grahamtheegg> Hello, I have a PX-AV200U which when i plug in it shows as /dev/video0 but if i uses vlc to open capture device it shows a blank screen with a green bar along the bottom
<kam00zy> Slart as long as people dont know my ip or donain it shouldnt be a problem eh?
<jasonmchristos> hey how do i setup a remote desktop for xubuntu
<TuxPurple> Jimi_Neutral, try alt+F2, then type emacs
<jasonmchristos> the same one that is installed by default on ubuntu please
<DSpair> jasonmchristos, There are a number of ways, but deciding depends on what you want to accomplish.
<Jimi_Neutral> TuxPurple, WOW, COOL TY ;)
<jasonmchristos> DSpair: the same one that is on ubuntu
<Jimi_Neutral> TuxPurple, sorry for th caps
<TuxPurple> Jimi_Neutral, np
<DSpair> jasonmchristos, I don't know what you mean by that.
<grahamtheegg> Hello, I have a PX-AV200U which when i plug in it shows as /dev/video0 but if i uses vlc to open capture device it shows a blank screen with a green bar along the bottom
<Slart> kam00zy: ehh.. there are only so many ip's out there.. it's not that hard to scan them.. as some people do.. to find open proxies setup by people who think as you do
<jasonmchristos> DSpair: the one that is installed under ubuntu when u click enable remote desktop
<jasonmchristos> DSpair: under preferences in 9.04
<jasonmchristos> DSpair: i want this same one on my xubuntu
<grahamtheegg> Hello, I have a PX-AV200U which when i plug in it shows as /dev/video0 but if i uses vlc to open capture device it shows a blank screen with a green bar along the bottom
<DSpair> jasonmchristos, Aha. You should be able to use the same application in xubuntu. I believe it's called vino.
<jasonmchristos> DSpair: vino in synaptic?
<jasonmchristos> DSpair: i was trying xrdp apparently thtas not it
<jasonmchristos> DSpair: ill go try that now
<wbc> !patience | grahamtheegg
<ubottu> grahamtheegg: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<grahamtheegg> ty
<dreimark> how can I change as non admin the language (ubuntu-dektop)
<Threetimes> hi, I just installes spamassasin. how do I configure postxif and/or dovecot to put spam messages in a seperate mailbox?
<dcrews> I'm trying to set up an samba share that any windosXP user can get to.  No worry about security, I just want it to be easy to get to from windows....its behind a firewall
<rameshwo> hello. how can i prevent other users to be able to mount my windows partition ( c: and d: )?? hda5,hda6
<cj> Slart: danke
<RomanK> hi, is there something like #ubuntu64?
<EvilDildo> I got a problem with file ownership, i got some PHP scriptq writing somes files (like uploaded one)
<EvilDildo> I would like to be able to delete these files with FTP account
<EvilDildo> files ownership is www-data:www-data and i connect with my ftp client with ftpuser, users as user and group
<EvilDildo> so ftp server return me "Go to Hell...." when i try to delete a file
<EvilDildo> I try to add www-data as secondary group to my ftp user and and change umask 002 but not sure it the
<FloodBot2> EvilDildo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EvilDildo> good practice does anyone know a good website treating this subject
<inSane> can somebody help me with an alsa-problem?
<wbc> !ask | inSane
<ubottu> inSane: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rameshwo>  hello. how can i prevent other users to be able to mount my windows partition ( c: and d: )?? hda5,hda6
<wbc> !patience | rameshwo
<ubottu> rameshwo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Slart> rameshwo: where are these "other people" ?
<rameshwo> wbc.ok.
<gavinstark> Booting to busybox ram initrd then trying to pivot_root and chroot /sbin/init  to an Ubuntu 9.0.4 desktop env.  I keep getting "init: Unable to send message: Connection refused."  Am I missing a driver/support or starting init incorrectly?  Or something else?
<joaopinto> EvilDildo, if you are going to update those files via ftp, their group will be set to the uploading primary user group
<joaopinto> so probably your best choice is to change those users primary groups to www-data
<jasonmchristos> DSpair: still need a little help
<DSpair> jasonmchristos, Don't know how much assistance I can be, but shoot.
<Threetimes> Hi, I just installed spamassasin. how do I configure postfix and/or dovecot to put spam messages in a seperate mailbox? Spam messages have a subject starting with "(SPAM"
<jasonmchristos> DSpair: i installed the package but there is no remote desktop button under preferences
<DSpair> jasonmchristos, Try just running "vino" from the run dialog.
<jasonmchristos> DSpair: im guessing because xubuntu isnt using gnome
<bluemind> is there a way to install ubuntu with minimal or no additional programs, using the gnome desktop and then manually install just what i need?
<rameshwo> bluemind: i think you should get the minimal cd.. .
<rameshwo> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bluemind> rameshwo: cool, thanks :)
<gerbil> i just installed ubuntu on my laptop, and played around with compiz. when i rebooted my laptop, both bars at the top and bottom of my screen are gone, including window titlebars. how can i fix this?
<papito> how do i connect to the wireless from command line ?
<Kingsy101> what is the command for showing hidden folders in the console?
<Kingsy101> ls -*what?*
<papito> Kingsy101, -a
<rameshwo> Kingsy:   ls -a
<jasonmchristos> DSpair: command not found
<Kingsy101> oh ok.. thanks
<rameshwo>  how can i prevent other users to be able to mount my windows partition ( c: and d: )?? hda5,hda6
<whal> vccv
<whal> hola
<greenkernel> Could someone please help me how to configure GRUB to boot OpenBSD on Ubuntu system?
<swivels> morning everyone
<whal> alguno habla español??
<thiebaude> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<whal> nadie aca habla español¿¿¿
<Kingsy101> how do you change dirs to a folder with a space in it in the terminal?
<rameshwo> kingsy101 : press tab
<Kingsy101> cd Program/Files? or something?
<Slart> Kingsy101: try this    cd folder\ with\ a\ space
<L1nuxReign> whal, escribe /join #ubuntu-es
<whal> che nadie habla español¿¿
<rameshwo> Kingsy101:  cd pro<tab>
<chuvmor> Kingsy101: Escape the space like Program\ Files
<swivels> whal: no es importante, tu quieres usar #unbuntu-es, este para ingles
<rafa_nunes> rameshwo: They just can mount if they have the root password. I guess.
<Kingsy101> oh right I see..
<Kingsy101> thanks
<Slart> rameshwo: where are these "other people" ?
<Slart> rameshwo: what are you trying to protect against?
<L1nuxReign> whal, escribe /join #ubuntu-es
<rameshwo> rafa_nunes : ok..  while mounting it asks.  enter sudo password for .....   is it asking for root ? coz i have same password for root and my account. so..
<bkt5401> M3N 78 PRO motherboard 940II 4G dominator- I added a new drive to 3 drives and installed xp.  xp took letter "f".There were 3 MSOS's already installed. when I installed 9.04 64bit I get error "17" on boot.
<rameshwo> Slart: couldn't undersatnd you..
<whal> a donde escrivo eso?
<thiebaude> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<greenkernel> I have already installed OpenBSD on one of my primary partitions. But, don't know how to configure in GRUB to make a dual boot with Ubuntu ..
<Slart> rameshwo: these other users.. are they able to login on your computer? do they have admin access to it? physical access?
<chrissou> Hi all, I'm using double screen on ubuntu 9.04 and I want to launch full screen apps on one screen only (not both like now). I'm using nvidia driver (180.4), gnome and ubuntu 9.04. Do anyone know how to launch app on just one screen
<xxyd> Hi, i have a problem with alsa. i have tried to install my HDA-Chip, but no sound comes out of the internal speakers of my notebook nor from the outline
<Slart> rameshwo: or are we talking about people in some other country with an netowork connection?
<aaronvarghese> hi
<rameshwo> slart: no .. i mean other account on my computer physically accessing  ..
<vegombrei> aaronvarghese: hi
<bkt5401> Windows is also installed on that drive. I have the impression that uninstalling grub and reinstalling it the proper place might help
<xxyd> can somebody help me??
<Slart> rameshwo: then encryption is the only way..
<vegombrei> xxyd: whats up>?
<aaronvarghese> may i have some asistanse with installing the lattest flash
<Slart> rameshwo: I don't think there is, or has ever been, an os that can protect a partition from someone with physical access to the computer
<xxyd> vegomrei: do you speak german=
<pkt> I 'm considering to buy this: http://eu.computers.toshiba-europe.com/innovation/product/Portege-M800-107/1055379/
<decaprime> So i've been trying to get my XFi soundcard to work properly, following one set of instructions on the forums I downloaded some drivers as source and make/make installed them- is there an easy way to remove them (they don't work and there is no make uninstall)
<Slart> !de | xxyd
<ubottu> xxyd: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<vegombrei> xxyd: nope
<pkt> do you think it will have significant problems with linux/ubuntu?
<rameshwo> Slart: but i'm owner of my computer.. and i only know root password.. my frens also run my computer sometime so i don't want them to mess with windows partition..
<Kingsy101> can someone take a look at this? I realise its wine but no-one is respnding in winehq ---> http://pastie.org/513793 <--- check that out,, the command I ran is on the first line
<Slart> decaprime: not really.. make uninstall is the only way I know of.. you can of course track down all the files one by one and remove them..
<aaronvarghese> may i have some asistanse with installing the lattest flash
<xxyd> vegombrei: ok, there is no sound. it does not matter what i do
<decaprime> Is there a way to automate that, it seemed like it put files in like 100 different places
<rameshwo> Slart; if only i know the  root password  if friends do not know then ...can they still mount ??
<Slart> rameshwo: root password doesn't mean anything if your friends can boot from a cd
<Pirate_Hunter> !flash | aaronvarghese
<ubottu> aaronvarghese: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<rameshwo> Slart: not from cd..   it's installed permanently in hard drive
<aaronvarghese> tak you
<pkt> Kingsy101: looks like missing functionality
<aaronvarghese> thank you
<Kingsy101> pkt - any ideas of a fix?
<xxyd> vegombrei: i tried to append "options snd-ha"
<Slart> rameshwo: if your friends can boot from a cd they can access all the partitions on it.. no matter how many passwords you have setup
<grahamtheegg> Hello, I have a PX-AV200U which when i plug in it shows as /dev/video0 but if i uses vlc to open capture device it shows a blank screen with a green bar along the bottom
<pkt> Kingsy101: wine people should implement what is missing
<Kingsy101> pkt - the command I used to install i.e was sh winetricks ie6
<ircnickiuse> how can I generate a passwd hash for useradd -p on ubuntu?
<pkt> Kingsy101: you may be able to work around the problem by installing a native dll or two
<xxyd> vegombrei: i tried to append "snd-hda-intel model=medion" to alsa-base.conf
<greenkernel> I configured my /boot/grub/menu.list as follows:-
<greenkernel> title   OpenBSD
<greenkernel> root   (hd0, 2)
<aaronvarghese> hmmmmmm
<jelly-bean> how can i use apt to tell which package provides a certain binary name? similar to "yum provides <binary_name>"?
<rameshwo> Slart :except  booting from cd. ? if they run the installed ubuntu . then i want to prevent them from mounting....  they don't know the root password. will it enble them to mount ?
<tomahawk> Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum !
<somebody67> f
<tomahawk> Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum !.
<aaronvarghese> google chrome dosnt support flash doseit
<tomahawk> Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum !
<tomahawk> Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum !.
<FloodBot2> tomahawk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tomahawk> Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum !
<tomahawk> Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum ! Boum !.
<aaronvarghese> toma
<aaronvarghese> plz stop
<Slart> rameshwo: but if we say that your friends are normal people and only use the linux login you provide them.. then you can restrict access to your other partitions
<xxyd> and "snd-hda-intel model=medion" to /etc/modules
<Pirate_Hunter> rameshwo, if anyoen boots with a live cd they'll be able to mount and do other stuff without the root pass
<xxyd> vegombrei:and "snd-hda-intel model=medion" to /etc/modules
<Slart> rameshwo: give them a limited login that can't use sudo.. or use the guest feature in gnome
<vegombrei> xxyd: ok and?
<rameshwo> Slart: yes..  they are normal .. and only use the account that i set up for them..
<xxyd> nothing... thats my problem...
<aaronvarghese> ok
 * beli detex: related to security: trust noone
<rameshwo> slart:  limited login ...  i can configure that while setting new account ???
<Slart> rameshwo: then just don't put them in the admin group.. you can allow them to use sudo for certain commands if you want..
<Slart> rameshwo: I think any account you create will be limited by default
<xxyd> vegombrei: nothing... thats my problem...
<rameshwo> slart: ok.. so i must put them outside the admin group...
<vegombrei> xxyd: i really donno how to help you bro
<vegombrei> xxyd: mebbe you should wait for other experienced fellas to log in
<Slart> rameshwo: I think new users are not in the admin group by default.. so you should be ok with just a new account
<aaronvarghese> howe do you get google chrome flsh
<aaronvarghese> non
<aaronvarghese> non
<aaronvarghese> n o
<aaronvarghese> no
<FloodBot2> aaronvarghese: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aaronvarghese> no
<Pici> aaronvarghese: stop
<andrew___> hello hello
<xxyd> vegombrei: oh, i see... thank you for your help anyway
<aaronvarghese> im verry sory
<Slart> aaronvarghese: is google chrome available for linux?
<thiebaude> aaronvarghese: on linux?
<mrwes> Does FireFox support MS ActiveX?
<Pici> mrwes: No.
<aaronvarghese> muhaaaaa
<aaronvarghese> check it out
<rameshwo> slart:    if they don't know root password is that fine ( consider not booting from live cd )????
<Slart> mrwes: fortunately not.. not sure if there is a plugin to fake it though
<Slart> rameshwo: should be
<mrwes> Pici: didn't think so, makes MS Server 2003 remote desktop difficult :(
<aaronvarghese> why do people hate windows here
<rameshwo> slart  : ok..
<Pici> !ot | aaronvarghese
<ubottu> aaronvarghese: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Slart> aaronvarghese: we don't.. we just don't support it
<mrwes> Slart: does the IE4Linux in the repos?
<grahamtheegg> Hello, I have a PX-AV200U which when i plug in it shows as /dev/video0 but if i uses vlc to open capture device it shows a blank screen with a green bar along the bottom
<rameshwo> aaronvarghese: you will also hate it  if you use linux for a few years . i'm sure..
<kbrosnan> mrwes: use a real remote desktop client? remote desktop viewer
<aaronvarghese> oh
<Slart> mrwes: I have no idea.. never tried that
<aaronvarghese> hmm
<Pici> mrwes: Use the remote-desktop client if you're conencting to a terminal server or rdp connection
<aaronvarghese> i dont see much of a diffrence
<mrwes> kbrosnan: and that'll connect to MS Server 2003 remote desktop?
<thiebaude> aaronvarghese: with xp you dont own it, with ubuntu you do own it, offtopic
<rameshwo> how can i know which ports are open in my ubuntu ?
<aaronvarghese> sorry
<Slart> aaronvarghese: perhaps you need to look closer.. or look in another channel.. ##windows is nice this time of year or so I've heard
<aaronvarghese>  i didnt get that
<mrwes> Pici: k...I'll try to set that up
<Slart> rameshwo: netstat ... or nmap
<kbrosnan> mrwes: i don't know, if possble you could configure the server to use a more generic rdc
<heatmzzr> hello all
<thiebaude> heatmzzr: hi
<magentar_> is there an alternative format for tar-files? i have huge backup-archives, but accessing them with an archiver program takes forever if there are too many file in it. is there a faster format (which provides an index or something like that) which would make opening the archive and accessing files faster?
<swivels> rameshwo: netstat -ta
<rameshwo> slart:  nmap my own ip address ??
<rameshwo> swivels: ok thanks.
<Slart> rameshwo: sure
<Slart> rameshwo: the external ip.. not 127.0.0.1
<rameshwo> Slart: external ip ??
<Slart> rameshwo: yes.. 192.168.0.41 or something..
<Pirate_Hunter> magentar_, i think your better off spilliting that file into smaller parts when you compress it as it will faster and easier to safe
<Slart> rameshwo: the ip you see if you look at the output from ifconfig
<Adola> I need help setting up Svideo
<rameshwo> Slart: you mean my own ip ...? ok...
<Slart> rameshwo: yes
<magentar_> hmm i don't want that as long as it's not really nessecary
<Adola> Like making my pc show to my TV
<{g}> I installed Ubuntu 9 and it feels really slow. The graphics etc. Is there a way to find out if it uses the right graphics driver?
<magentar_> i'll ask in a different channel, since this is not really ubuntu related thanks ;)
<PerryArmstrong> hey can anyone help me in this problem i posted here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1188560
<Pirate_Hunter> magentar_, i personally dont know but if the files are above a 1GB and beyond that would be the best method
<znh> {g}, We can help you best if you provide information about your graphic card, such as the brand and type
<FEJIJFEFE> Hi there !
<Adola> I need help setting up Svideo
<Adola> Like making my pc show to my TV
<Slart> magentar_: if you don't have a long beard and have a name tag that says RS you could use rar..
<{g}> znh: how do i find out?
<magentar_> RS?
<magentar_> does it safe permissions etc too?
<znh> {g}, lspci | grep VGA
<Slart> magentar_: Richard Stallman..
<{g}> znh: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<znh> {g}, In a terminal that is. It should return a line
<magentar_> ok ;)
<FEJIJFEFE> I have a program which is lauching itself at startup. It is not in « gnome-session-proprieties » and I want to disable it. The program is unclutter. Do you have any solution ?
<Slart> magentar_: I'm not sure about that.. but there might be other archive formats too.. haven't really looked into it that seriously
<Guest82257> how can i change my root password on 9.04?
<Slart> !sudo | Guest82257
<ubottu> Guest82257: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<magentar_> well thanks so far
<FEJIJFEFE> Guest13513, maybe in System -> Administration -> About me
<natschil> magentar_: are these tar files or tar.gz files?
<magentar_> tar
<FEJIJFEFE> * Guest82257
<papito> i use the NetworkManager to connect to my wireless, but I gnome is very slow here, and would like to use wmaker, but I cant load the NetworkManager, how should I connect to the wireless?
<{g}> znh: i think thats some cheap onboard thingy.
<magentar_> someone suggested to create plain filesystem images... not sure if that's what i want, but i'll try
<Slart> !supportroot
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<cactusMD> has anyone ever had trouble connecting to the internet on 9.04 with a realtek 8111/8168B ethernet controller?
<PerryArmstrong> hey can anyone help me in this problem i posted here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1188560
<{g}> is there some kind of graphics benchmark so i could see how slow the graphics actually are and if there is a problem with the graphics driver?
<cactusMD> is anyone dual booting ubuntu with xp? if so can i see your menu.lst?
<Guest82257> tq..changed it
<cactusMD> {g}, glxgears
<Slart> cactusMD: http://pastebin.com/f73a3c48a
<{g}> cactusMD: 171 frames in 5.0 seconds = 34.194 FPS
<cactusMD> Slart, thanks...but is that with two hard drives? {g} i have a 9800 and i get 153 fps
<{g}> cactusMD: but does that test all relevant stuff? for example in thunderbird, it opens messages slowly. draws windows slowly etc.
<jsmidt> what is the package name for the volume controls in Ubuntu called?
<Slart> cactusMD: that is with 2 different hard drives.. or really 6 but 4 of them aren't used by grub
<Travis-42> cactusMD: Here is another one: http://pastebin.com/d284b063a  -- I switch to the Windows boot loader if that last option is selected
<wbc> When I installed Ubuntu on my external hard-drive it made the hard-drive non XP-compatible, how may I undo that
<Slart> wbc: you mean you formatted it as ext3?
<n0gear> how would i go about making a cron that would send auth.log everyday to my email?
<wbc> Yes Slart
<cactusMD> Travis-42, thanks that's more than one HD too right?
<llutz> n0gear:  have a look into logrotate
<swivels> n0gear: you should make a bash script then run the bash script from the cron job. easiest way
<Slart> wbc: well.. windows is bit dumb when it comes to talking to anything not made by Microsoft.. so you can't.. not without removing ubuntu, that is
<chazco> Hi... totem-xine is crashing with a segmentation fault (gdm cant give any output and nothing in the logs aside from "segmentation fault")... any ideas?
<Travis-42> cactusMD: Well all you're seeing there is one hard drive, although I have 5.  Windows is in the first partition of my main hard drive (hd0,0), and ubuntu is in the 3rd partition of the same hard drive (hd0, 2).
<wbc> Slart, that is not my problem
<cactusMD> since I just have a 1.5 TB hard drive I just made it title: WinXP / root (hd0,0) / makeactive / chainloader +1
<n0gear> !logrotate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logrotate
<zemed> can anyone help with a wireless problem im having w/ thinkpad t500?  i am unable to see any of the wireless access points listed though the gui or iwlist, i can see wlan interface in ifconfig but i dont really know how to diagnose this
<Slart> wbc: the hard drive in itself is still the same.. it's just the partition that windows can't handle
<wbc> Slart: When I boot on Windows XP CD, and make a new partition table, it simply reject the hard-drive. Take a loot at this: http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y280/obinice/wininstall_img2.jpg?t=1245164820
<wbc> I've even tried using Hirens and made a NTFS partition, but still get the same thing
<Slart> wbc: yes.. windows can't be installed to an ext3 partition.. just as it says
<frostburn> wbc, what are you trying to accomplish
<{g}> Hey Everybody! Is there a way to detect if graphics accelereation is activated?
<wbc> frostburn: install windows XP on the hard-drive  ubuntu messed up
<cactusMD> {g}, glxgears
<Guest88815> how can i have own name on this chat?
<wbc> do /nick
<frostburn> {g}, glxinfo|grep direct rendering
<Slart> wbc: you will have to go back and remove the partition with ubuntu on it.. then let windows create it's own partition
<Guest88815> zer0 /nick
<{g}> frostburn: direct rendering: Yes
<frostburn> wbc, if you wish to remove ubuntu or any other file system on that box, you'll need to use the windows partitioner, (the screen before the one you posted) and reformat the drive
<zemed> can anyone help with a wireless problem im having w/ thinkpad t500?  i am unable to see any of the wireless access points listed though the gui or iwlist, i can see wlan interface in ifconfig but i dont really know how to diagnose this
<wbc> Slart; I have tried letting the hard-drive stay unformatted, and making a new one with the CD
<{g}> frostburn: but that sounds like 3d stuff.
<wbc> frostburn; take a look at http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y280/obinice/wininstall_img2.jpg?t=1245164820
<{g}> frostburn: to me it feels like even the terminal is slow.
<Qu4R0w> got it
<Slart> wbc: in the screen before this one.. select the ext3 partition and press.. L .. I think
<cactusMD> how can i tell which partition windows is in?
<Slart> wbc: might be some other key.. hard to remember
<bastidrazor> cactusMD, sudo fdisk -l
<cactusMD> same hard drive, third partition would be (hd0,2) or (hd0,3)?
<swivels> cactusMD: it would say it is formatted ntfs when you fdisk -l
<wbc> Slart; the problem is that I cant do anything at all. I have used program to let the HD stay unformatted, NTFS, Fat32, Fat16
<Slart> cactusMD: grub starts counting at 0
<Simetrical> . . . can anyone explain how df -h can output this?  /dev/mapper/LVM-sphinx 10G -126M   11G   -  /var/lib/sphinx
<{g}> cactusMD: i meant 2d acceleration
<Simetrical> That's -126M used.
<wbc> Slart: and windows ran perfectly on it before Ubuntu got installed on it
<frostburn> wbc, you need to reformat your disk, which is the screen before the one you posted, hit enter return to partition selector and delete it
<Slart> wbc: ok.. when you press enter you go back to a partition selector.. right?
<write2copy> hi everyone, I want to install restricted drivers for my Gforce GTX 260m (http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_185.18.14.html), but I want to install it using automatic driver installation, can some one please point me in the right directions? Thanks in advance :)
<Slart> wbc: where you can somehow choose where to install windows
<wbc> frostburn: when I am at the partitiontable I make a new partition table, make a new partition at 156-something gigs (max size), and when I press enter to format>install on the partition I get that error message
<FloridaGuy> hows come i can get better download speeds from a mirrir with only a 100 mb bandwidth then i can from a server with 2000 mb bandwidth
<cactusMD> should the ntfs partition have a * under BOOT instead of just my ext4 partition?
<cactusMD> FloridaGuy, the server might be closer
<Slart> wbc: something like this screen http://web.suffieldacademy.org/ils/netadmin/docs/howto/windows_xp_install/docs/images/setup_partition_select_empty.png
<{g}> Hey Everybody! Is there a way to detect if 2D graphics accelereation is activated?
<cactusMD> 2000 mb server in japan won't help you as much as a server in the next room
<cactusMD> {g}, if you can boot the X server it's on
<{g}> cactusMD: no X without 2d acceleration?
<FloridaGuy> cactusMD, the 100 mb bandwidth server is virgina tect...the 2000 mb bandwidth server is mirrors.kernel.org
<cactusMD> right
<cactusMD> one might have a lot more people leeching off of it
<kam00zy> anybody here know how to do a ssh tunnel to a ubuntu8 server from a windows comp?
<wbc> Alright slart; I press C to make a new partition. Choose size. Press enter while the size of the parition i want to format is highlited, and get this: http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y280/obinice/wininstall_img2.jpg?t=1245164820
<FloridaGuy> plus i get better iso's from the lower bandwidth
<Slart> wbc: did you remove all partitions first?
<wbc> Slart: Yes
<Pici> Slart, wbc: This certainly looks like something that should really be handled in ##windows
<Slart> Pici: mm.. yes.. I agree
<swivels> kam00zy, if you are on the same network you can use putty.
<wbc> Windows @ freenode, neat
<wbc> #windows
<kam00zy> im not swivels
<Slart> wbc: ask in ##windows .. they will be able to help you
<kam00zy> its a dedicated server im trying to tunnel to
<ethan_space> hello..need some unable to boot windows after installing ubuntu 9.04
<Slart> !grub | ethan_space
<ubottu> ethan_space: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<swivels> kam00zy: does the server have ssh-server installed?
<PerryArmstrong> hey can anyone help me in this problem i posted here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1188560
<kam00zy> it has ssh lol
<Slart> ethan_space: do you get an error message?
<kam00zy> lemme put server on it
<ethan_space> yes..the error is "disk read error..press ctrl at del"
<kam00zy> swivels it has openssh server
<cactusMD> well i pointed grub to the right partition windows is in, now it's giving me "Error 18: selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS
<ethan_space> i installed ubuntu on a external harddrive..where as windows is installed in the laptop harddisk
<swivels> kam00zy: then you can use any ssh program for windows like putty and you should be able to log into it
<kam00zy> how can i tunnel firefox to it
<kam00zy> like a socks 5 connection
<levene> when i click a link in xpdf, it is loaded in opera. I want it to appear in firefox. How's that done?
<levene> the manpage seems unhelpful
<swivels> kam00zy: are you trying to set up a proxy?
<kam00zy> yup
<sedontane> hello
<treyh222> I woudl like to create a bridge between eth1 and vnet0 on ubuntu, any ideas?
<Xubuntu> Hi
<sedontane> sadly im only here because i need help too
<swivels> kam00zy: then you probably want to use something like squid on the server
<treyh222> I woudl like to create a bridge between eth1 and vnet0 on ubuntu, any ideas?
<mohan_> hi.. currently compiling a RT kernel..
<kam00zy> i put squid on it
<mohan_> what is the command to make it deb file.. ?
<kam00zy> thats the farthest ive gotten
<sedontane> I need to make Mythbuntu 9.04 see my IR reciever
<kam00zy> as in i havent configured it or anything
<mohan_> should it be done after menu config?
<swivels> kamoozy: if you have squid up and running properly, then you can set the proxy server in your browser to as the IP of the squid server
<Xubuntu> sadfas
<vigo> levene: It can be done in the browser or in the Main Menu widget , System>Preferences>Main Menu, that widget will or can be used to set and assign default programs and how they or what they should work with as default.
<mohan_> anybody have idea regarding compiling kernele?
<mohan_> i meant kernel?
<kam00zy> swivels how do i find the ip of the squid server
<mohan_> from source?
<kam00zy> using root
<levene> vigo: are you sure? i don't see anything about xpdf in there
<om26er> what is the difference between ubuntu and fedora. ubuntu is on a cd and fedora on a dvd
<levene> vigo: i think it may be because sensible-browser runs opera, but update-alternatives doesn't seem to know about firefox :(
<Rajini> I am running Jauntu on T60 lapto
<swivels> kam00zy: on the server type ifconfig and it will show your address
<Matic> Hi guys, I know this is offtopic but can someone tell me whether there is an IRC channel for shell script programming? and what is the url? please help me. Thanks
<Rajini> I want 32 bit color depth for Radeon X1300 card
<Rajini> how do I get ?
<levene> Matic: #bash is quite good.. if you use bash
<kam00zy> after i did apt-get insall squid is it already configured proporly?
<kam00zy> properly
<swivels> kam00zy: nope, you'll need to edit squid.conf and depending on your setup it can be quite a bit, you'll have to look up what you want to do.
<vigo> levene: Yes, I have used it on other systems to set default things, or you can do it from inside Opera and Firefox, like Opera Do NOT open xyz, Firefox Open xyz.
<grawity> Ubuntu hasn't yet perfected the telepathic configuration, so you'll probably need to make it do what you need it to do.
<Matic> levene, thanks so much
<kam00zy> i just wanna tunnel to my server from firefox so i can get thru a filter lol
<levene> vigo: but i don't understand. it's xpdf that needs configuring, not firefox or opera
<swivels> kam00zy: you can start the default install by typing sudo /etc/init.d/squid start
<ethan_space> windows = dev/sda1 and ubuntu=dev/sdb1..how does this correlate to hd0  or 1 in the menu.lst ?
<levene> vigo: i.e. the problem is that when i click a link in xpdf, it loads in the wrong browser
<Rajini> I want 32 bit color depth for Radeon X1300 card, how do I get ?
<kam00zy> ok squid is started... no how do i connect to it>?
<levene> vigo: and in system->preferred applications, it does say firefox already ...
<ethan_space> just wanted to verify...the title says "RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows"
<swivels> kam00zy: in your browser set the address of the proxy server to the IP address of the server
<ethan_space> but in my case i am trying to recover windows after installing ubuntu
<kam00zy> do i do user@ipaddress?
<Rajini> just reboot your pc
<swivels> kam00zy: no use the actual address in your browser options like 192.168.blah.blah
<juanbond> Hey guys, how can I do multiple operations on a set of files found using the find command.  I'm searching my directory which has a bunch of sub-directories for images, and if it finds a jpg, I want to get the directory name that holds the jpg, then move that entire folder to another folder.   Right now, I'm using a combination of find and xargs, but can only seem to use xargs to do the dirname on the jpg found.
<levene> vigo: ok, i got it! update-alternatives --config x-www-browser did the trick
<kam00zy> my server isnt on the same network as my computer im on
<CartoonCat> Hello
<levene> juanbond: use the -xargs flag
<levene> juanbond: erm, i mean the -exec flag
<ethan_space> will super grub help recover and boot in windows ?
<sao_rzvan> CartoonCat:hello
<juanbond> levene: can you do multiple execs?
<levene> juanbond: how do you mean?
<CartoonCat> What is the diffrence from logging in via kdm at boot and doing a console login and then startx?  the kdm login fails with a battery status, the other does not
<vigo> levene: Oh ok, a misunderstanding, I thought you meant the other way around, ok, open firefox, neato! Please post any fixes or tips to the forums.
<swivels> kam00zy: then you need to find whatever the address of the proxy server is.  If it isn't on the same network, you'll need its external address and make sure that NAT is configured properly on that side
<juanbond> levene: I need to perform dirname on each of my results and then move those folders somewhere.
<levene> juanbond: if you have something complicated to do, you can write a shell script and pass that to the -exec
<kam00zy> ive got the external ip for it and all that
<fccf> juanbond: the operator you need is pipe |    ... so find something  | xargs
<kam00zy> what port do i set my browser to?
<swivels> kam00zy: iirc default for squid is 8080
<fourtwizz> I have just installed Ubuntu 9.04 on a spare system.  After installation I atempted to get on the internet and I was unable to connect. I have a wired connection that says it is connected and it pulls the IP address 192.168.1.102. I attempted to manually configure the IP address and that did not work.  I tried "ping -c 4 google.com" and my results was a 25% packet loss with a time of 17070ms.
<fourtwizz> My system board is an Asus P4s800-mx with an onboard NIC.  My linksys router is running the latest version of tomato incase that would matter. Does anyone have any sugestions as to what may be causing my problem?
<juanbond> fccf, so do find ... | xargs ... | xargs ?
<kam00zy> yaaaaa that didnt work swivels lol
<swivels> kam00zy: the port setting will be in your squid.conf.  Youll also have to make sure that you have iptables set up properly to allow access
<vigo> !guile
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guile
<rebgil> Hi, I am using ubuntu 9.04 and I love xfce, I only have one problem, I am using a laptop hp nx6325 which works fine under gnome with an external lcd monitor, but under xfce it doesn't appear in the settings-display
<kam00zy> swivels ok how do i do that?
<l1k4n> Hey guys.
<swivels> kam00zy | !iptables
<levene> juanbond: alternatively: find ... | while read filename; do dir=$(dirname $filename); mv ...; done
<l1k4n> If I change graphic card from Nvidia to ATI, do I need to uninstall my drivers or something before I do that?
<kam00zy> !iptables
<juanbond> levene: thank you.  Just got it as well.
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<swivels> !iptables
<levene> juanbond: erm, with lots of quotation marks to make it actually work
<juanbond> levene: find folder/ -type f -name "*.jpg" -print0 | xargs -0 -I {} dirname {} | xargs -I {} mv {} otherfolder/
<sedontane> does anyone know how i can make ubuntu recognise my IR receiver? it was seen in the old 8.10 revisions
<sedontane> I am running 9.04
<Vitito> how to make an irc server
<Vladimir[LV]> Hello!
<fccf> sedontane: linux uses lirc -- you will need to read up on lirc to make a IR reciever work
<InfoNutz> Well HEY!!!!  if moon were made of blue cheese......
<Vladimir[LV]> Why in firefox no sounds (in video)?
<sedontane> i have read up on lirc
<toenail> anyone ever have problems with audio play back with alsa
<sedontane> ive tried everything i can find around the web and none of it helps
<toenail> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback
<sedontane> even tried cat /proc/devices/etc
<fccf> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cactusMD> ubuntu livecd has gparted right?
<Mattis> how do i get rosegarden for ubuntu?
<swivels> cactusMD: it has gparted yes
<RalphSpencer> hiro1, I'm trying to use losetup to create a virtual floppy drive.  After creating one for a image file, and mounting it, when I navigate to /media/Disk1 , I find the stuff in the / director
<RalphSpencer> *directory
<Mattis> how can i install rosegarden on ubuntu?
<Vladimir[LV]> Help me please with sound in firefox x(
<cactusMD> apparently i must have windows on the primary partition
<hareldvd>  first login to my account after boot mutes the "master" audio channel. If I login to a different account or relogin volume settings are OK. Any idea?
<fccf> Mattis: please don't repeat your question ... uh install it ... it is available in the repository
<greenkernel> Could someone help me boot OpenBSD on Ubuntu system, please?
<marko-_-> i added emesene in the startup with the GUI tool under system->settings->sessions, how do i make that it starts 10 seconds later
<Mattis> fccf: i do not know hod to get in the repository, what do i type in the command to get it?
<marko-_-> i tried sleep 10 && emesene
<toenail> im having trouble with playback everything ive played so far sounds shifty  like hopping around on the file , even through flash
<marko-_-> it doesn't work, please help
<kam00zy> flash has been buggy with me lately
<toenail> i have 3 sound cards installed
<kam00zy> or... works perfect on windows... shitty on ubuntu
<fccf> Mattis: Please read this before coming to the chat channel for help .. all your questions can be answered here http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html
<kam00zy> i have to boot my comp in windows just to watch porn now lol
<juanbond> Does anyone know how I can find a list of directories that don't have a certain file in them?
<RalphSpencer> hiro1, I'm trying to use losetup to create a virtual floppy drive.  After creating one for a image file, and mounting it, when I navigate to /media/Disk1 , I find the stuff in the / director
<RalphSpencer> Huh
<RalphSpencer> Hi
<RalphSpencer> And secondly, is there any way to repair a Ubuntu installation like the repair option in XP?
<RalphSpencer> (Using the LiveCD)
<marisolbc> ola
<cactusMD> it depends on what's broken
<urbands> !rescue
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<RalphSpencer> Alternate install CD?
<RalphSpencer> Whats that?
<RalphSpencer> I got the LiveCD
<fccf> !enter | RalphSpencer
<ubottu> RalphSpencer: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fiby> ola
<marisolbc> k tal
<fiby> bien
<marisolbc> aaaaaa y vas a hablar con el
<urbands> cant type fast working on an nintendo ds
<fiby> pos no se
<fccf> si bien... por favor #ubuntu-es por la support en espanol
<RalphSpencer> Hello?
<marisolbc> pos mira ver si se pone contigo
<fccf> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<RalphSpencer> g Ubuntu Alternate Install CD
<fiby> no sk
<marisolbc> ola c-s-b
<fiby> ola
<fccf> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<marisolbc> ola
<fiby> k tl marisol
<urbands> there is an option to use rescue mode on ubuntu but whar is broken ?
<marisolbc> bn
<fiby> komo t va la via
<marisolbc> bn
<fiby> am
<marisolbc> esta alguno hablando con tigo
<C-S-B> marisolbc: hello
<fiby> oye lo de ramon si es verdad
<sjzzalx> Hello all. I want to set the buffer size on tcpdump, but Ubuntu's man page doesn't seem to describe this. I have version 4.0.0 on Archlinux which includes -B. Can I set this with 3.9.8, which is included in Ubuntu?
<marisolbc> ola k tal
<fiby> oy elo de ramon s verdad
<fiby> k si
<fiby> t lo prometp
<marisolbc> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  y voy y me lo creo
<RalphSpencer> I deleted the files from the virtual drive mentioned above - "hiro1, I'm trying to use losetup to create a virtual floppy drive.  After creating one for a image file, and mounting it, when I navigate to /media/Disk1 , I find the stuff in the / directory." Now nautilus wont open Computer or my partitions..
<fiby> k s verdad
<marisolbc> si se lo voy a preguntar a ester
<fiby> ia k s mu uapo
<Jeruvy> !es | marisolbc fiby
<ubottu> marisolbc fiby: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<fiby> jejeje
<fccf> fiby y marisolbc: por favor encontrar otro canal .. este es el canal de ubuntu apoyo Inglés usuarios .. si necesita ayuda en otro idioma .. que está disponible
<marisolbc> ola jeruvy
<fccf> I love google transtale
<fccf> translate
<urbands> reboot?
<RalphSpencer> urbands, Me?
<fccf> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<urbands> yes
<RalphSpencer> OkropNick, BRB
<Mef> hi all
<RalphSpencer> OK,
<fccf> !hi | Mef
<ubottu> Mef: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<fourtwizz> I have just installed Ubuntu 9.04 on a spare system.  After installation I atempted to get on the internet and I was unable to connect. I have a wired connection that says it is connected and it pulls the IP address 192.168.1.102. I attempted to manually configure the IP address and that did not work.  I tried "ping -c 4 google.com" and my results was a 25% packet loss with a time of 17070ms.
<urbands> any way diner is ready got to go
<fourtwizz> My system board is an Asus P4s800-mx with an onboard NIC.  My linksys router is running the latest version of tomato incase that would matter. Does anyone have any sugestions as to what may be causing my problem?
<obey_me> fourtwizz:  have you tried pinging any other sites?
<pronoy> !apache2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apache2
<pronoy> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Mef> est' ruskie?
<fccf> fourtwizz: i'd try a different cable to start with .. that kind of packet loss .. first place i'd look
<fccf> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Vladimir[LV]> Help me please with sound in firefox x(
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<fccf> EvaLuaTe: hello
<fourtwizz> obey_me: I have tried other sites with no luck.
<giiker> would I be better off using RSA or DSA? I read one is faster than the other and DSA was designed by a N*S*A agent
<EvaLuaTe> is there any 'pretty' way of showing all the partitions? fdisk -l is pretty nice, but the size of the disk is unreadable by the average user, and also it doesn't show the mountpoint, which would also be very helpful. is there any prettier alternative?
<fourtwizz> fccf: I have swapped cables I will post results momentarily
<obey_me> fourtwizz:  can you ping your gateway with no packet loss?
<never2far> how can i change shell display from ex: user@hostname:~$ to user@whatever:~$
<jim____> EvaLuaTe: df -h shows mounted partition sizes.
<RalphSpencer> urband: Didn't work
<fourtwizz> fccf: I was indeed the cable.  Of course it is always the simplist solution.  Thank you all very much for your help.
<cactusMD> so WINXP has to be on the primary partition to load there's no way to trick it, I have to move it to the primary partition, or install the windows bootloader?
<geronimo9> EvaLuaTe: i use df -h...i like cfdisk too
<RalphSpencer> Hello?
<EvaLuaTe> jim____: wow, that looks way better. thanks alot =)
<fccf> fourtwizz: glad I could help
<fourtwizz> obey_me: Thanks for you assistance it was the ethernet cable :-)
<EvaLuaTe> geronimo9: cfdisk throws an error
<swivels> cactusMD: iirc an OS always has to be on primary partition, not an extended one.  You can set GRUB To boot from other partitions, but it won't work if you are installing on a traditional "extended" partition
<EvaLuaTe> geronimo9: " FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive"
<cactusMD> i mean it has to be on dev/sda1 right?
<geronimo9> EvaLuaTe: try sudo cfdisk
<swivels> cactusMD: nope that shouldn't matter as long as GRUB is configured properly
<cactusMD> i think it's right
<Randabis> does anybody know how to get ubuntu to read a mini dvd+r that was recorded with a dv camcorder?
<fccf> swivels: that isn't exactly true -- any newer version of grub will run an operating system off of an extended partition...grub needs to be on the primary
<EvaLuaTe> geronimo9: hmm, cfdisk looks pretty nice too. thanks :)
<cactusMD> but it gives me an error 18 when i try to boot windows xp
<Randabis> I can't even get vista to read them
<RalphSpencer> I wanted to have a virtual floppy drive. I used losetup and mounted it on /media/Disk1 . When I open this location, I get the contents of "/" directory. I deleted some files from there and now when I try Places>Computer, I get an error - "Nautilus cannot handle "computer" locations.". HELP!!
<geronimo9> EvaLuaTe: you're welcome
<fccf> Randabis: do you have the camcorder?
<Randabis> fccf: yes
<Randabis> i think
<Mef> who speak rusian?
<Bridger987> *Quick question for anyone who has input*:  Does anyone know of a decent stand-alone contact manager that is compatible with some form of exported contact list from Outlook?
<ux_> me
<fccf> !ru
<swivels> fccf: good to know :)  I did know that GRUB has to be there though :)
<Randabis> !minidvdr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about minidvdr
<Randabis> !dvdd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdd
<denos> My wife installed xubuntu, decided to try gnome-desktop-environment, then switched back (yesterday). Today, she is unable to login, her home directory has been encrypted (evidently not requested), and ubuntu can't mount it. I can see a .Private encrypted directory. How do I access it?
<Randabis> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pronoy> guys need help with apache
<pronoy> !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Randabis> meh
<mohan_> how to use dpkg-deb in building kernel?
<Pici> !ask | pronoy
<ubottu> pronoy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ux_> pronoy, can i help?
<dg_> hi! somepeople can help me with dvb??
<fccf> Randabis: if you connect the camcorder via firewire you can use dvgrab and it will output MPEG-2
<papito> i cannot connect to my wireless outside gnome, also i cant run the NetworkManager applet from wmaker or fluxbox, is there some way to make wireless work without gnome?
<RalphSpencer> I wanted to have a virtual floppy drive. I used losetup and mounted it on /media/Disk1 . When I open this location, I get the contents of "/" directory. I deleted some files from there and now when I try Places>Computer, I get an error - "Nautilus cannot handle "computer" locations.". HELP!!
<ux_> papito, yes
<TuxPurple> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<mohan_> hello.. anybody please..
<mohan_> !dpkg-deb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dpkg-deb
<Bridger987> *Quick question* for anyone who has input: Does anyone know of a decent stand-alone contact manager that is compatible with some form of exported contact list from Outlook?  I prefer Sunbird to Evolution/Kontact.  Yes I'm weird.  :)
<SiDi> !hi mohan_
<swivels> mohan_: ask your question
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi mohan_
<pronoy> ux_: apache2 seems not to be working with php files...even after adding AddHandler
<RalphSpencer> !ask | mohan_
<ubottu> mohan_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<krishmish> pranoy: apache?? ask!!
<denos> How are the home directories encrypted? How do I access the .Private encrypted directory that resides there?
<scotteh> my do-release-upgrade failed and i'm unable to restart it, anyone able to help?
<Randabis> fccf: hmm I think I'm just gonna try and plug this external burner into the xp box and try that. My mom says it works on the xp box, but I was just trying to see if I could figure out how to read the disks on my laptop. They won't read even on vista...it says the disc is blank
<pronoy> Pici: sorry its just that upgrading apache2 has caused it to be broken
<mohan_> i am building kernel..
<mohan_> i want to make it deb file..
<mohan_> hi SiDi
<Pici> pronoy: Upgrading how?
<fccf> mohan_: this is more for tirage you might want to ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<pronoy> Pici: i meant updating sorry.....
<Pici> pronoy: My question still stands.
<mohan_> fccf: oh..
<RalphSpencer> I wanted to have a virtual floppy drive. I used losetup and mounted it on /media/Disk1 . When I open this location, I get the contents of "/" directory. I deleted some files from there and now when I try Places>Computer, I get an error - "Nautilus cannot handle "computer" locations.". HELP!!
<Randabis> fccf: a quick google suggests the discs may be in udf format and that might be causing the problem
<mohan_> fccf: atleast a hint how to use dpkg-deb..
<SiDi> Does anyone know why someone who installed gnome from a xubuntu regular install could end up with his home folder encrypted without prompt after booting on gnome ?
<never2far> how can i change shell display from ex: user@hostname:~$ to user@whatever:~$
<pronoy> krishmish: apache2 not working with php files even after adding AddHandler
<ux_> pronoy, soryy don't know
<pronoy> Pici: i installed the recommended updates and now it doesn't work with my cms
<fccf> mohan_: ok .. last week there was a discussion on packaging in #ubuntu-classroom led by 'mvo' you might want to look at the log
<pronoy> Pici: earlier it was alright
<Pici> pronoy: *which* updates.
<pronoy> Pici: i don't know the names, installed it using update manager
<mohan_> fccf: oh.. ok..where the log resides?
<fccf> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<pronoy> Pici: rest assured they were apache updates
<jussio1> SiDi: check the release notes, I remember some mention of non encryption after certain updates
<Pici> pronoy: During that time did it ask you if you wanted to replace any files?
<paperinik> salut
<pronoy> Pici: nope
<pronoy> Pici: i reinstalled apache2 after that...but no success
<wojtek> Hi
<Bridger987> *Quick question* for anyone who has input: Does anyone know of a decent stand-alone contact manager that is compatible with some form of exported contact list from Outlook?  I prefer Sunbird to Evolution/Kontact for a calendar and task manager, and I prefer Thunderbird for email.  That leaves me without a contact manager.  Yes, I'm weird.  :)
 * thalass eyes x-chat
<scotteh> anyone able to help me resume my failed 8.10 -> 9.04 upgrade, http://pastebin.com/d38037c52
<mohan_> fccf: last week on the date of ?
<krishmish> pronoy: im sorry seems thats a bit out of my league
<wojtek> i need help with sound
<thalass> I have no idea why I'm on this server, or channel. I've never been here before
<thalass> But it's good to know it's here
<thalass> haha
<krishmish> pronoy: however lemme educate myself and then i can try
<Guest56591> i need help with sound , i try to run et + wine with ventrilo
<Guest56591> and i dont have sound
<pronoy> Pici: I asked the apache guys and they say that the apache2.conf is filled with debian crap... :)
<krishmish> pronoy: which OS version are u on?
<pronoy> krishmish: intrepid
<Divinity> ok guy's I'm using ubuntu 9.04 and amsn is installed but I cant find it how do I find it so I can get a icon to start using it?
<Pici> pronoy: does sudo a2enmod php5 help at all?  You may have to restart apache2 for that to take effect.
<krishmish> pronoy: server or desktop?
<Martin_vW> Hi. I have several cryptsetup-luks encrypted disks in my computer. The root filesystem is decrypted at boot when I enter the password, but I always have to decrypt all other disks by issuing sudo cryptsetup luksOpen. Is there a way e.g. to use g-v-m to do this?
<fccf> mohan_: June 4th
<thalass> Divinity: it should be under "internet" in applications
<ux_> Divinity, whreis app_name
<Guest56591> i need help with sound , i try to run et + wine with ventrilo and i dont have sound . Pleas help
<pronoy> Pici: oh cmon..i restarted apache after editing the apache2.conf with AddHandler and AddType
<Divinity> I looked it isnt there
<pronoy> Pici: does not help
<Divinity> whereis app_name in terminal?
<Guest56591> i need help with sound , i try to run et + wine with ventrilo and i dont have sound . Pleas help
<ux_> /usr/share/pixmaps
<pronoy> krishmish: desktop...localhost cms installation
<thalass> What ux said, I guess. Or edit menus, and it might be deselected?
<Martin_vW> Guest56591: wine and ventrilo could make this very complicated. I gave up on ventrilo and changed to mumble.
<xcerca> how can i look at my boot up errors ?
<Divinity> usr/share/amsn
<ux_> Divinity, app_name  it's your application
<Martin_vW> Guest56591: there's a library for ET though that makes it play nice with alsa and pulseaudio, wait, I'll go look for it
<Divinity> it is in usr/share/sman
<Guest56591> and i try with teamspeak and it dont work
<geronimo9> xcerca: run dmesg |less from the terminal
<fccf> !work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Randabis> !udf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udf
<ux_> Divinity, may be /usr/share/pixmaps
<Randabis> :(
<coz_> Divinity,  you mean there is no icon in the start menu for this?
<Martin_vW> Guest56591: http://nullkey.ath.cx/et-sdl-sound/
<Divinity> yes
<Divinity> there is no icon for it
<xcerca> geronimo9  , thanks , i also found the log file veiwer under administration
<mohan_> fccf: its not about dpkg-deb.. its about dpkg.
<thalass> I've got a question about gnome power manager's statistics graph thingos.
<coz_> Divinity,  ok and if you open a terminal can you start the application
<Martin_vW> Guest56591: yeah, teamspeak is just as bad. Even the native version uses OSS, which is crap
<Divinity> how?
<geronimo9> xcerca: oh...good to know
<pronoy> Pici: a2enmod enabled the php5 module but restarting apache fails
<coz_> Divinity,  what is the name of the application again?
<krishmish> pronoy: see it this helps...http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-apache2-webserver-with-phpcgi-and-perl-support-in-ubuntu-server.html
<Divinity> what di I type
<Divinity> amsn
<sedontane> ok lirc fully updated, dont know what to do now as im sure it is an ubuntu issue as lirc is a midway step
<coz_> Divinity, ok open a terminal and ype    amsn
<Divinity> it is located in uar/share/amsn
<Divinity> usr*
<thalass> When I tried 7.10 on this laptop, it had a "power" graph in watts, which I found useful. but in 8.04, 8.10 and now 9.04 it doesn't seem to exist.
<coz_> Divinity,   just type    amsn in terminal and tell if it opens
<sour> im using ubuntu 9.04 with compiz fusion but i cant get good screenshots..how can i get good quality shots?
<Pici> pronoy: Oh, whats the failure message?
<Martin_vW> I have several cryptsetup-luks encrypted disks in my computer. The root filesystem is decrypted at boot when I enter the password, but I always have to decrypt all other disks by issuing sudo cryptsetup luksOpen. Is there a way e.g. to use g-v-m to do this?
<mohan_> fccf: the ubuntu-kernel is sleeping..
<coz_> sour,  which video card?
<Divinity> huh when I type in amsn it said it isnt installed I download the installer tomy desktop and installed it and it said it was installed
<sour> nvidia g force fx 5500
<pronoy> Pici: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/197141/
<fccf> mohan_: I should be sleeping ... best I can do http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man1/dpkg-deb.1.html
<coz_> sour,  and are you using the screenshot plugin in ccsm?
<Divinity> this is weird
<coz_> Divinity,  did it open?
<RalphSpencer> I wanted to have a virtual floppy drive. I used losetup and mounted it on /media/Disk1 . When I open this location, I get the contents of "/" directory. I deleted some files from there and now when I try Places>Computer, I get an error - "Nautilus cannot handle "computer" locations.". HELP!!
<Divinity> yay it's there now under applications internet thx guy's
<sour> coz_:  im using standart program for screenshots
<funkycat90210> I do this to create a swap file, dd if=/dev/zero of=/5gbswap bs=5M count=1K, does bs need to be 1024?
<coz_> sour,   ok is this gnome or kde?
<krishmish> pronoy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLP...t=LAMPForHoary
<sour> coz_: gnome
<Pici> pronoy: What version of Ubuntu are you running right now? And what version of PHP were/are you using?
<grawity> funkycat90210: bs and count simply specify the size -- totalsize = bs * count;
<Threetimes> Hi, I just installed spamassasin. how do I configure postfix and/or dovecot to put spam messages in a seperate mailbox? Spam messages have a subject starting with "(SPAM".
<pronoy> Pici: intrepid and php5
<grawity> funkycat90210: The resulting file will always be a bunch of bytes.
<wojtek_> i need help with et . I try run et+ventrilo/teamspeak and i dont have sound . Please help
<coz_> sour,   open ccsm  and enable the screen shot plugin under the Extras category and the Gnome compatibility plugin under  General category
<mohan_> fccf: ok.. goodnight .. thanx for the info :)
<funkycat90210> grawity: ok
<RalphSpencer> I wanted to have a virtual floppy drive. I used losetup and mounted it on /media/Disk1 . When I open this location, I get the contents of "/" directory. I deleted some files from there and now when I try Places>Computer, I get an error - "Nautilus cannot handle "computer" locations.". HELP!!
<sedontane> how do i get ubuntu 9.04 to recognise my IR reciever? or is 8.10 as secure and stable as 9.04? if so would that be the solution to take
<Divinity> brb gonna reboot
<Divinity> it isnt working
<wojtek_> i need help with et . I try run et+ventrilo/teamspeak and i dont have sound . Please help
<ux_> Threetimes, u must use fetchmail
<Threetimes> !fetchmail
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fetchmail
<wojtek_> i need help with et . I try run et+ventrilo/teamspeak and i dont have sound . Please help
<heatmzzr> where in jaunty is the file that controls tty screen colors, foreground colors
<ux_> Threetimes, or use Zimbra CS. it's more better if u want corporate mail server
<Threetimes> ux_: how would I do that?
<RalphSpencer> I wanted to have a virtual floppy drive. I used losetup and mounted it on /media/Disk1 . When I open this location, I get the contents of "/" directory. I deleted some files from there and now when I try Places>Computer, I get an error - "Nautilus cannot handle "computer" locations.". HELP!!
<tuggy> hello, where is the current xchat-gnome website/mailing list at?
<Randabis> does anyone know what udf version jaunty uses?
<Pici> pronoy: It sounds like you need to reinstall libapache2-mod-php5
<Threetimes> ux_: it's just a private mail server, for myself only
<pronoy> Pici: care to share how you came to the conclusion ?
<giiker> I have acces to a remote shell. I want to configure a sshd config file. Will I be able to create one in my user directory and use my own?
<wojtek_> i need help with et . I try run et+ventrilo/teamspeak and i dont have sound . Please help
<heatmzzr> where in jaunty is the file that controls tty screen colors, foreground colors?
<erUSUL> giiker: no
<Pici> pronoy: Your error says that /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so cannot eb found, libapache2-mod-php5 provides that file.
<RalphSpencer> HELP!! HELP!! HELP!! HELP!!
<erUSUL> !help | RalphSpencer
<ubottu> RalphSpencer: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<RalphSpencer> !losetup
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about losetup
<RalphSpencer> ...
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fccf> !info losetup
<ubottu> Package losetup does not exist in jaunty
<wojtek_> i need help with et . I try run et+ventrilo/teamspeak and i dont have sound . Please help
<pronoy> Pici: ok......i'll get back to you with the result .....thanks bro
<ux_> Threetimes, a u using mailbox or maildir?
<tuggy> !xchat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat
<Pici> pronoy: np
<Threetimes> ux_: maildir
<Spike1506> !gnome-xchat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-xchat
<giiker> erUSUL: no? is there any way to configure the version of SSH?
<fccf> !msgthebot
<thalass> !info gnome-power-manager
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ux_> wait
<ubottu> gnome-power-manager (source: gnome-power-manager): power management tool for the GNOME desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 2.24.2-2ubuntu8 (jaunty), package size 1876 kB, installed size 11276 kB
<thalass> nifty
<erUSUL> giiker: yes there is but that settings are in control of the administrator of the server as it should be
<funkycat90210> grawity: from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq "What's important here is count=512, which means we want our file to contain 512 blocks of bs=1M, which means block size = 1 MegaBytes."
<heatmzzr> does anyone know the file that controls tty foreground colors? i would like to change them...
<sedontane> !info lirc
<ubottu> lirc (source: lirc): infra-red remote control support. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.4a-0ubuntu5 (jaunty), package size 477 kB, installed size 2140 kB
<giiker> erUSUL: no? is there any way to check the version of the SSH server
<grawity> funkycat90210: The end result will still be bs * count.
<giiker> erUSUL:without using nmap or tools like that
<sedontane> !info v4l-dvb
<ubottu> Package v4l-dvb does not exist in jaunty
<grawity> giiker: telnet foo.com 22
<kholby> My volume buttons are acting wierd on 9.04.  When I press up, down, or mute, I get the onscreen control, and it does what it's supposed to, but it doesn't actually change the volume.  Anyone had this problem?
<sedontane> !help v4l-dvb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help v4l-dvb
<funkycat90210> grawity: and it says, ' "Be careful *not* to do this dd of=/mnt/512Mb.swap bs=1M seek=512 count=0"'
<erUSUL> giiker: with verasion you are refering to the protocol version or the version of the sshd server itself ?
<sedontane> !v4l-dvb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about v4l-dvb
<funkycat90210> "Though the file grows to 512Mb immediately, it will have holes that makes it unusable."
<grawity> funkycat90210: That one is completely different
<ux_> Threetimes, sorry? it's called procmail))) look here http://www1.cs.columbia.edu/~crf/howto/procmail-howto.html
<Threetimes> ux_: thnx, I'll look at that
<giiker> erUSUL: the version of the protocol
<funkycat90210> grawity: ohh, seek.
<pronoy> Pici: HIGH 5 !! it worked thanks a lot brother....you taught me a lot :)
<pronoy> Pici: not to forget the help :D
<sedontane> what changed between 8.1 and 9.04 because i cant seem to find the changelist anywhere
<grawity> funkycat90210: The latter one only requests a 512 meg file to be allocated - and some filesystems support "sparse files" which would break the whole thing
<fccf> sedontane: your configs were probably replaced by the upgrade
<grawity> (though I'm really not sure if that's the reason)
<funkycat90210> grawity: got it
<sedontane> i didnt upgrade
<erUSUL> giiker: i suppose the client can tell what version it has negotiated with the server it connects to... or just force ssh to use protocolo 1 or 2 if it fails you know what are supported and what not
<sedontane> fccf: I have a clean install of 9.04
<xcerca> does anybody edit their fstab to automount externall usb hdd's that are always connected ?  or will they automount by themselves if they're pluged  in during boot up ?
<funkycat90210> If I add "/mnt/512Mb.swap  none  swap  sw  0 0" to /etc/fstab, will it be overwritten?
<Threetimes> g procmail
<giiker> erUSUL: ok I guess I will try that, thanks!
<nofilicity> Hello. I'm currently not getting any sound when attempting to play flash in firefox, or any other browser. (Sorry if this is the wrong channel). My sound settings on Ubuntu are set to use OSS, and I have FP10
<Threetimes> sorry, wrong place
<erUSUL> giiker: or pass it -vvv
<xcerca> nofilicity can you hear other sounds ?
<fccf> sedontane: I'm guessing you had v4l working in 8.10 and it doesn't work in 9.04 ... and I say...
<fccf> !worksforme | sedontane
<ubottu> sedontane: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<nofilicity> on rhythmbox, yes
<erUSUL> giiker: when passing -vvv you will se something like debug1: Remote protocol version 2.0, remote software version OpenSSH_5.1p1 Debian-5ubuntu1
<sedontane> fccf: I havent personally used 8.1 i have it on good authority that it works on 8.1
<xcerca> what flash plugin did you install ,  the adobe one , or one of the generics ?
<scotteh> anyone able to help me resume my failed 8.10 -> 9.04 upgrade, http://pastebin.com/d38037c52 ?
<nofilicity> flashplugin-nonfree
<fccf> sedontane: that might be a good place to start ... or better yet is 8.04 which is a Long Term Support version that at least for me has been extremly reliable
<giiker> erUSUL: I found the config file for the client and one can also set the preffered protocol and forgot what you just said about verbose...
<sedontane> fccf: Mythbuntu 8.04.1 ok?
<fccf> sedontane: we cannot support that as it is a derivitave version ... reccommend the real deal
<nofilicity> xcerca: I've tried the Adobe one as well
<sedontane> so install ubuntu and then install the MythTV packages on top
<xcerca> scotteh  ,  see my pm
<RalphSpencer> I wanted to have a virtual floppy drive. I used losetup and mounted it on /media/Disk1 . When I open this location, I get the contents of "/" directory. I deleted some files from there and now when I try Places>Computer, I get an error - "Nautilus cannot handle "computer" locations.". HELP!!
<giiker> erUSUL: verbose threw out hte info I was looking for thanks again!
<fccf> sedontane: what I would do ... you might want the myth repos later on though as they are built from svn and are probably newer versions than the ubuntu packaged ones
<erUSUL> giiker: no problem
<FireFreek> Can someone show me the .deb package to install ndiswrapper in 9.04?
<sedontane> fccf: thanks for all the help and ill get back to you on how it all turns out
<RalphSpencer> I wanted to have a virtual floppy drive. I used losetup and mounted it on /media/Disk1 . When I open this location, I get the contents of "/" directory. I deleted some files from there and now when I try Places>Computer, I get an error - "Nautilus cannot handle "computer" locations.". HELP!!
<dakarn> anyone upgrade to 2.6.30 kernel?
<RalphSpencer> HELP!! HELP!! HELP!! HELP!! HELP!! HELP!!
<Pici> RalphSpencer: Please stop that.
<SiDi> FireFreek: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<RalphSpencer> Stop what?
<FireFreek> I don't have any connection to the internet other than with a windows computer
<Pici> RalphSpencer: The 'help help help' stuff, it only makes this channel unreadable and makes people not want to answer you.
<cruital_thread> hello
<SiDi> FireFreek: then you can download the package http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/ndiswrapper-common
<fccf> FireFreek: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/net/ndisgtk - you might want this too
<RalphSpencer> Well, no one is answering even without that
<SpaceBass> hey folks
<SiDi> FireFreek: i also recommand you to download http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<SpaceBass> having some challenges with samba - trying to share my user directory, but I cannot connect from windows or mac clients
<SiDi> FireFreek: and there is a package named http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/ndisgtk which has a GUI for it
<Martin_vW> RalphSpencer: what did you delete, then? Is the window still open so you can copy-paste ist somewhere?
<SiDi> fccf: meh :p
<RalphSpencer> The files that appeared in there
<SpaceBass> my smb.conf is here http://pastebin.ca/1462321
<RalphSpencer> Which seemed the contents of /
<Martin_vW> RalphSpencer: that's not exact enough. Is the window still open?
<SpaceBass> I've tried using my machine name for both domain and workgroup, doesnt help
<RalphSpencer> Well, that wont open nautilus
<xcerca> anybody have external usb drives attached that always show up on boot up ? i have to unplug mine and reconnect it every time
<Martin_vW> RalphSpencer: if not, open a terminal, type "cat .bash_history", and paste the relevant parts e.g. on http://pastie.org
<kriel> Okay, strange question. I found out this wonderful thing called persistent liveusb boot. It looks interesting. My question: exactly _what_ is persistent on it? Everything? Just /home? If I apt-get install something, does that persist as well?
<Martin_vW> we can't help you if we don't know what exactly is damaged
<fccf> kriel: everything persists
<xcerca> kriel yes
<Martin_vW> kriel: almost everything should be persistent
<RalphSpencer> cat: .bash_history: No such file or directory
<Martin_vW> except of timezone settings, as I found out
<xcerca> untill you run out of space
<kriel> mkay. that works. Thank you.
<dakarn> kriel: imagine a live cd where every change you make is saved
<SpaceBass> anyone farmilar with samba and jaunty?
<SpaceBass> familiar
<kriel> dakarn: so, basically a usb boot into my own hdd. Got it.
<FireFreek> SiDi, when installing the .deb file for ndiwrapper-utils-1.9, it says "Error: Wrong architecture 'amd64'" Should I use the other file for an AMD Athlon 64 X2
<RalphSpencer> Wait
<dakarn> kriel: not into your hdd
<RalphSpencer> It listed ALL the commands I remember typing into the bash
<kriel> dakarn: well my own 'hdd', as in my own system.
<fccf> FireFreek: use the i386 unless you did the x64 install which you obviously didn't
<Martin_vW> RalphSpencer: yes, that's the idea
<FireFreek> Oh ok thanks.
<sllide> penis
<Martin_vW> RalphSpencer: now copy the commands that deleted stuff
<DevilAsh> Hi everyone. I've been trying to set-up a proxy server (you know, do my part for Iran, and so I can get past some of my works firewalls, nonetheless!) but I haven't really been having any luck. I'm not really that 'advanced' with Linux just yet, but I'm learning. I've tried using Squid at the moment, but I'm utterly lost; I couldn't find an in-depth tutorial. Any help, suggestions or alternatives would be greatly appreciate
<DevilAsh> d :)
<Divinity> ok amsn is working now thx
<Martin_vW> RalphSpencer: and post them e.g. on http://pastie.org so we know what's missing
<fccf> !ops | sllide indecent
<ubottu> sllide indecent: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<dakarn> kriel: but it saves on the usb whether you change boxes or not
<sllide> hu?
<RalphSpencer> Ok
<sllide> o shi-
<GuilleBEP> Hi
<grawity> fccf: -_-
<fccf> grawity: ?
<hezali> hello, i just changed my interface to look like apple. now i want to go to the orginal panel view. cannot do it :(. any ideas?
<sllide> this is the kind of accident nobody beliefes you
<Seeker`> sllide: dont do it again
<sllide> i wont xD
<ruediix> quit
<DevilAsh> Hi everyone. I've been trying to set-up a proxy server (you know, do my part for Iran, and so I can get past some of my works firewalls, nonetheless!) but I haven't really been having any luck. I'm not really that 'advanced' with Linux just yet, but I'm learning. I've tried using Squid at the moment, but I'm utterly lost; I couldn't find an in-depth tutorial. Any help, suggestions or alternatives would be greatly appreciate
<DevilAsh> d :)
<SiDi> FireFreek: yes, use the x86 file
<nofilicity> woot!
<nofilicity> Sound fixed :)
<FireFreek> How do you start the graphical interface?
<nofilicity> alsamixer, one of the bars was at 0 ;_;
<jawa> printing to hp printers was fine,, installed ubuntu studio,, not I can't print anything.
<jawa> I get..
<jawa> /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed
<jawa> ideas?
<fccf> !repeat | DevilAsh
<FloodBot2> jawa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> DevilAsh: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<SiDi> FireFreek: amd64 is for 64bit installs of Ubuntu (regardless of wether the processor is AMD or Intel)
<RalphSpencer> Martin_vW, http://pastie.org/513933
<FireFreek> I see.
<jawa> I have re installed cups and hplip, but still get the error
<DevilAsh> Aha, okay :)
<hezali> (hello, i just changed my interface to look like apple. now i want to go to the orginal panel view. cannot do it :(. any ideas?
<fccf> DevilAsh: take a look at this ... it is old but the info is still good https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/squid.html
<DevilAsh> Thanks, fccf, I'll work my way through it and see how it goes.
<RalphSpencer> Martin_vW, D: It is 500 lines!!@!!
<hezali> hezali: hello, i just changed my interface to look like apple. now i want to go to the orginal panel view. cannot do it :(. any ideas?
<FireFreek> Alright thanks, internet is working
<Martin_vW> DevilAsh: if you just need a quick'n'dirty proxy, install an ssh server, and connect with "ssh -D 8080" to it. Then use localost:8080 as SOCKS5 proxy
<fccf> jawa: this is ubuntu not ubuntustudio ... ubuntu studio is a derivitave and not supported in this channel
<DevilAsh> Martin_vW I'm in need of a HTTP Proxy, mainly for the Iranians, but a getting past my works firewalls wouldn't go amiss, either.
<hezali> hello, i just changed my interface to look like apple. now i want to go to the orginal panel view. cannot do it :(. any ideas?
<Martin_vW> RalphSpencer: I don't see where you could have done any real damage. Try "sudo aptitude install debsums" and then "sudo debsums -c". That should list any damaged packages.
<fccf> !repeat | hezali
<ubottu> hezali: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<heatmzzr> does anyone know the file that controls tty foreground colors? i would like to change them...
<hezali> ubottu: ouch :( ... ok will do
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ran310> xorg sucks     !
<ims> upgraded to jaunty i can only log in on terminal.please help
<treyh222> in virt-manager, when creating a new vm for a windows 32 bit vm, do I need to use x86_64 or i686
<RalphSpencer> ok
<Draglor> ims: some more infos would be nice
<bastidrazor> treyh222, i686
<treyh222> bastidrazor, ty
<Martin_vW> RalphSpencer: if you find any packages with missing files, you could reinstall them with "sudo aptitude reinstall <packagename>"
<Divinity> how can I add more resolution's to my video card for my tv?
<fccf> ims: boot to recovery mode - fix x server
<Draglor> Divinity:  just add the resolutions to your xorg.conf
<DevilAsh> Now, Squid is definitely running, and I think my conf is alright too, but I can't seem to access it.
<ims> fccf, how will i do that?
<Divinity> just type xorg.conf in terminal?
<Draglor> no
<ims> divinity, xorg.conf, then...
<Draglor> what do you wanna do?
<fccf> ims: ESC at first GRUB prompt - down arrow once - enter the rext will explain itself
<zopiac> using pidgin i cannot access quakenet.org :( just says that it cant connect. anyone know how to connect?
<treyh222> DevilAsh, the best way i find to troubleshoot squid, is to turn squid off, tail -f /var/log/squid/access.log (or whatever path it is for you) and then in another shell, start squid, it will tell you whats wrong
<Draglor> TV is connected to your PC?
<Divinity> yes
<Divinity> where is xorg.config?
<ims> fccf,ok ill restart
<RalphSpencer> Martin_vW, I get like "no md5sums for <package name>
<sazma> anyone have a plug for a modern laptop that (with Ubuntu) fully supports suspend&resume and has good wifi
<Draglor> So just add some lines to the applying screen in xorg.conf (command "nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf")
<Martin_vW> RalphSpencer: ignore those packages, they weren't built with debsums support and that's why it can't check them
<Draglor> Divinity: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Martin_vW> RalphSpencer: only missing files should be important
<RalphSpencer> How would it report that?
<unko> can someone please help me with a little problem i have with gimp? it crashes when i start it here's the out put when ran in terminal: http://pastie.org/513944
<fccf> sazma: the new dell's work really well
<DevilAsh> I don't think I'm going to have any luck with Squid at all >_>
<frostburn> unko, i'd remove that theme and try again
<sazma> fccf: cool thanks. I got scared off Dell when @BestBuy the 'Fn' and 'Ctrl' keys seemed to be swapped
<Divinity> ahhh so in there where it say's tv 1024x768 just change that?
<Draglor> unko whats this "Aurora Leopard BSM" stuff? can you remove it from gimp?
<treyh222> DevilAsh, i can help you, sent you a pm
<unko> frostburn, yea this theme has been giving me alot of problems
<sazma> fccf: I also read that dell's Ubuntu isn't really upgradable? true?
<frostburn> Draglor, it's a theme
<Draglor> try removing it
<unko> Draglor, it's a theme engine
<fccf> sazma: what? redonkulous
<frostburn> sazma, false
<Draglor> seems there's an error with this theme
<unko> Draglor, hmm, i wonder how a theme could do that?
<sazma> fccf: frostburn: so they don't have proprietary drivers supplied by dell?
<Draglor> unko: Maybe it's a bad theme messing with more than some theme files
<RalphSpencer> Martin_vW, Now I'm reinstalling Nautilus
<unko> Draglor, hmm, well i asked someone to put the theme engine into a .deb maybe he messed up
<frostburn> sazma, what drivers?  there's no such thing, if there is, it's a violation of the GPL
<jp__> whats going on everyone
<Draglor> maybe ... it seems the error is within this thing .. so remove it and it should run
<Divinity> ok what do I type for my new setting's for my tv?
<DDaygold> can i talk about xubuntu problems here?
<RalphSpencer> Martin_vW, But it didn't work
<fccf> sazma: they arn't using proprietary hardware ... the most proprietary thing in it is the broadcom wireless card and they have good drivers for that
<unko> Draglor, hmm, ok
<fccf> DDaygold: yes, so long as it isn't an interface issue ... if it is the OS ... go for it .. we will tell you to stop if it is xubuntu related though
<Draglor> unko: you can build debs (for your system) easily yourself using checkinstall
<heatmzzr> does anyone know the file that controls tty foreground colors? i would like to change them...
<Draglor> from source or installer
<unko> Draglor, im not too good with compiling
<sazma> frostburn, fccf  cool, I'd read something somewhere, but can't find it now. Great! I'll check one out. Thanks!
<DDaygold> i want to know how to mount samba shares from my ubuntu 9.04 desktop to my xubuntu 9.04 laptop
<Divinity> I use the linksyscompact wireless-g usb adapter for my wireless net ubuntu has it work from install of ubuntu
<cactusMD> i can't set up LBA on my sata drives?
<frostburn> DDaygold, places > connect to server > service type > windows share
<fccf> heatmzzr: setterm background-black foreground-red
<Draglor> unko it's just a helper to get debs out of things that aren't available as deb. (Better for maintenance and updating)
<unko> Draglor, what are you saying i should do?
<fccf> heatmzzr: use setterm --- it will tell you the commands
<Draglor> first try to uninstall this theme .. if it works try to add the seem as before just using "checkinstall installcommand" to install the seem .. you'll get a deb package that shouldn't mess up with your system
<qvp> I installed Ubuntu with Wubi and would like my pc to boot Ubuntu instead of Windows 7 by default... Where do I change this?
<unko> Draglor, ok i removed the aurora engine, that was a .deb it works fine now.. but i think  it was the deb itself.. do you know were i could get a working one?
<Draglor> qvp edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Draglor> unko: i just wrote you where
<qvp> Draglor: Thank you, I will take a look there.
<lampliter> any solutions to "heavy disk io freezes system" type problem
<frostburn> qvp, you'll need to change the option default in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Draglor> there's an option "default" change it to the number of your default entry (starting at 0 not at 1)
<unko> Draglor, so i get the source and do a checkinstall than it will make the deb?
<frostburn> lampliter, run iostat/top
<lampliter> what do you want to know from top?
<Draglor> unko:  normally you do "./configure;make;sudo make install" in this case you do "./configure;make;sudo  make install" and you get a deb (you have to install checkinstall first ;) )
<frostburn> lampliter, if some process is iobound, it will take up wait cycles
<qvp> Draglor: frostburn: Thank you, that worked.
<lampliter> the three most intensive processes are firefox, vmware-vmx an xorg
<Draglor> damn second line should be "./configure; make ; sudo  checkinstall make install"
<unko> Draglor, ok how do i install checkinstall?
<ims> draglor,thank you, thank you , I was able to login on xfce4.
<frostburn> lampliter, it's probably vmware, it's very io heavy
<Draglor> sudo apt-get install checkinstall
<lampliter> happens when I don't run vmware
<rameshwo> Draglor: i get some errors in configure..
<lampliter> it is anytime the disk gets hit hard
<Draglor> rameshwo: On which app? maybe some libs missing?
<frostburn> lampliter, any iobound operations will cause slowness, do you have more than 1 processor/core?
<lampliter> google says this problem has been around since 2003-4
<CactusMD> can't get online with ubuntu 9.04 64 bit, ethernet controller: realtek semiconductor co., ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 03)
<unko> Draglor, ok done installing. now i get the source right?
<Draglor> yes, get the source and do anything like usual .. you just put a checkinstall in front of the final "make install" command
<Draglor> this should get you a *.deb in the directory defined in your /etc/checkinstallrc
<unko> Draglor, on;y one problem.. i have only successfuly compiled 1 thing.. i suck at it
<Draglor> just try it .. normally there are just some headers missing if it won't compile
<frostburn> lampliter, if you want, you can change the linux scheduler, i googled a few docs that might be of interest to you http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-change-io-scheduler-for-harddisk/
<unko> Draglor, ok so i CD /home/michael/aurora-1.5 than checkinstall than what
<Draglor> just do "cd $sourcedir ; ./configure ; make ; checkinstall make install"
<Balthier> hi
<Balthier> how i opena terminal
<Draglor> first ./ configure .. then make, and afterwards checkinstall make install
<lampliter> frostburn: I've tried scheduler chang a few months ago but nothing really worked
<pluma> Not strictly a Linux question: How do I "talk" to an IMAP server via an SSL connection? Do I just ssh the server at port 993? That doesn't seem to work.
<napsy> Hm where are the gnome volume properties stored?
<Draglor> Balthier: gnome? kde? xfce? ...
<lampliter> I'll give it another shot
<grawity> pluma: SSH and SSL are very different things.
<tuggy> need some xchat help please :/
<unko> Draglor, wait you confused me.. you just put up two different command lines
<Balthier> gnome
<grawity> pluma: And to answer your question, openssl s_client -connect server.tld:993
<Draglor> unko .. cd into source directory
<frostburn> lampliter, what kind of pc is this running on?
<Draglor> then type ./configure
<pluma> grawity: Thank you.
<Draglor> then type make
<Draglor> and afteerwards you type sudo checkinstall make install
<elninja> probably
<pluma> grawity: That seems to do the trick.
<unko> Draglor, make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<lampliter> acer travelmate 8204 and I also see the same problem on an hp server  with hw raid
<Draglor> unko what do you wanna compile? and did ./configure finish? or were there errors?
<adac> Is there a repository for the newest svn client?
<unko> Draglor, yes ./configure finshed with no errors and im compiling a theme engine
<unko> it's called aurora engine 1.5.1
<Draglor> moment
<unko> ok
<Draglor> can you paste the output of ./configure?
<rameshworr> Draglor: some errors appear while  ./configure ( .....  No )  like appears.. then can't i do it ??
<Jackrabbit> hey guys I need help installing my audio drivers, I have a Dynex 5.1 and in the windows device driver it says Envy24 family ausio controller can anyone help?
<unko> Draglor, yea can we do this in PM?
<Draglor> rameshworr: You are just missing some libs I'd assume
<Draglor> yeah unko
<rameshworr> Draglor: can't i skip those  and install ??
<Draglor> no it isn't compiled yet rameshworr ...
<lampliter> frostburn: shame on me for being a doubter
<rameshworr> Draglor: i can't even make due to those configure error..
<kski> has anyone else had problems with the 'install updates' button not working in the 9.04 update manager?
<Draglor> rameshworr: you are missing files .. you have to install them first
<rameshworr> Draglor:  apt -get install ........... ??
<rameshworr> Draglor: that way ?
<Draglor> rameshworr: yes, but you have to know what to install
<vigo> rameshworr: Have you ran any of the dh_ or debhelper actions?
<l1k4n> Hello guys
<Draglor> <-- away a moment
<lunix> Hi:)   I have only wireless internetconnection and several computers, I would like a linux computer to get internet in from wlan0 and out to the swithc and to the other computers by eth0. Anyone knows how to make this work? (ubuntu 9.04)
<l1k4n> I have a 'small' problem with my ATI Radeon 9800XT card
<l1k4n> I cant get the drivers to work
<lampliter> frostburn: changed to anticipatory an my 30 second test (stop/start vm)  shows improvement most of the time
<kazagistar> kski: the closest I had was when some packages had conflicts, it could not resolve them in the updater... do you have proposed packages enabled?
<l1k4n> Is there anyone that can assist a compelte newbie?
<lampliter> no more greyed out windows
<erUSUL> !ask | l1k4n
<ubottu> l1k4n: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rameshworr> l1kn: just ask .plz..
<vigo> ATI | lik4n
<rameshworr> erUSUL : sorry ....
<vigo> !ATI
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vigo> lik4n: Those pages should help.
<hifi> hi, after I installed some packages and ldconfig was ran my ssh connection died and reconnections die too
<hifi> just stops responsing
<bakesz_rtet4> hi!could somebody help me to make a fast print screen function in java?i have found this: http://dev.kanngard.net/Permalinks/ID_20040702145456.html but,this takes about a second.thanks for help
<kski> kazagistar: i do have proposed updates. i'll try turning them off
<l1k4n> Thanks.
<l1k4n> Ive tried for a while now, but I cant get it to work.
<newby> I've sshd into my ubuntu machine .... how do I run a multiline command (such as if)
<fccf> bakesz_rtet4: that's totally offtopic ... this it the ubuntu support channel, for ubuntu related support questions
<ehazlett> in case anyone uses/follows the reconstructor project, here is a tech preview video of the new version ...   http://aperantis.com/pub/rv3_preview/
<bakesz_rtet4> sorry
<Jackrabbit> can anyone help me ?:(
<grawity> newby: Just like you do it in a shell script. if condition; then [enter] something; [enter] something else [enter] fi [enter]
<rameshworr> Jackrabbit: yes if i know...
<fccf> !ask | Jackrabbit
<ubottu> Jackrabbit: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<l1k4n-ubuntu> !ATI
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<grawity> fccf: He did ask a question.
<fccf> oh
<Jackrabbit> I need help installing my audio drivers, I have a Dynex 5.1 and in the windows device driver it says Envy24 family ausio controller can anyone help?
<vigo> lik4n: Learning is fun, learn man and such stuff.
<Pres> hello I have an issue with ubuntu 9.04 and my wireless
<Pres> it just aint working
<Pres> online search didn't give me more info
<Pres> somebody that can help ?
<sangawang> hello
<fccf> Jackrabbit: if it is a true envy24 install alsa-tools-gui and use envy24control - should help
<fccf> Pres: what kind of computer .. or if you know the brand of wireless card
<Pres> Linsys USB11 2.6
<Pres> but it worked before but don't get it working again
<Pres> it worked once
<Jackrabbit> fccf I dont think i mentioned this but im a total noob (install yesterday and love it) so I have no clue how to install alsa tools
<Pres> looks like dhclient isn't replying to my request
<Pres> and with other computer it is not a problem
<treyh222> whew, just almost help setup a squid server in Iran....I don't want anything to do with Iran lol
<fccf> jackrabbit: reccommended reading www.ubuntupocketguide.com
<vigo> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<threatrix> is there any fixes out for the Asus eee pc 1000HE network drivers
<grawity> treyh222: That's not the spirit of open source!
<Pres> behind my wep key when I type iwconfig is a [4]
<Pres> what's that
<fccf> theatrix: running ubuntu?
<Pres> didn't see that before
<threatrix> yeah
<treyh222> grawity, lol and what if he is wanting to do something illegial with it :)
<sebsebseb> hi
<treyh222> grawity, he told me what he was goign to do with it and it's against the law there
<grawity> treyh222: Yeah, what if I am going to use this pencil to stab someone's eye?
<threatrix> Im trying to install the netbook remix on it but I want to make sure ill be able to connect to the internet when I do
<l1k4n-ubuntu> Im using this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#Instructions%20for%20Ubuntu%208.04%20(Hardy) The second commandline is not found. Any ideas?
<grawity> treyh222: And what was he going to do?
<treyh222> grawity, then i won't sharpen it for you
<Jackrabbit> fccf Im actually learning a little off youtube and reading off the net but I hate going back and forth because I have no sound :(
<Pres> fccf: any idea ?
<Chun1> Hi, I'm having problems viewing .htaccess files in nautilus, only on ftp:// locations. Any suggestions?
<treyh222> grawity, said he was goign to run an illegial squid server to allow the people in Iran to bypass the internet filter, and that it was illegial
<vigo> Jackrabbit: Have you installed Pulse?
<tavish> please look at this error, i did fsck, restart, everything. i cant acces these files at all http://codepad.org/YZMcOCaQ
<fccf> threatrix: check this out http://www.jasonlefkowitz.net/blog1archive/2008/12/howto_run_ubunt.html
<grawity> treyh222: I personally believe that would be a _good_ thing to do.
<Jackrabbit> viga nope :(
<treyh222> grawity, i don't break laws
<SpaceBass> does anyone know how the heck I can unmap button 4 on my mouse from calling the stupid desktop search?
<Jackrabbit> vigo sorry
<grawity> treyh222: I see no reason for internet filters to be in effect. (But that's offtopic now.)
<kholby> join
<SpaceBass> I cant even use xenv to grab it or see which button it actually is
<treyh222> grawity, oh i agree, especially in the news lately about china lol
<SpaceBass> shouldn't be this hard to set mouse buttons
<vigo> Jackrabbit: all good, you may want to look into Pulse.
<treyh222> grawity, but not our decision
<threatrix> fccf: I dont think that will work because the HE runs a different wifi chipset then the standard 1000
<fccf> jackrabbit: I reccommend you read that link cover to cover .. we can't help if you can't help yourself
<Jackrabbit> vigo ok I just googled how to install pulse and am reading up on it thanks again :)
<Agion> how can I get .bat files opened?
<grawity> Agion: With an editor.
<Jackrabbit> fccf ohh I totally agree thanks for your help, thats guild id gonna be my savour!
<Jackrabbit> *guide
<SpaceBass> I've been fighting little things like this mouse issue since I migrated to linux on the desktop, not to have an uproductive rant, but its really fustrating
<Zathara> hello everyone!
<Zathara> anyone, know one soluction to web conferecing for linux?
<henryC> Is there an extra step to get gitplugin working on ubuntu intrepid?
<Pres> anybody an idea with my wireless?
<SpaceBass> Zambezi, I think gotomeeting works
<treyh222> SpaceBass, remember when you first switched to a gui windows? remember how frustrating that was?
<SpaceBass> Zambezi, I can tell you that webex (and att) does not
<fccf> theatrix: looking like people are having better success with the ubuntu netbook remix install .. is that what you are using?
<SpaceBass> treyh222, went from a comedore to an apple ][gs ... wasn't this painful :)
<SpaceBass> treyh222, but yourpoint is well taken
<Zambezi> SpaceBass: Highlight Zathara instead. ;-)
<SpaceBass> Zathara, see my note above, highlighted the wrong user
<fccf> SpaceBass: you liked the ][gs ... check out the 3gs ha ha
<threatrix> fccf: I havent installed it yet I just heard that the net card was spotty with the 1000HE but I guess I could always run the live image on my thumb drive to test it and see if I get the problem before I kill xp
<SpaceBass> fccf, I plan to :D
<Zambezi> Zathara: I think gotomeeting works || I can tell you that webex (and att) does not || (The answers so you don't mis them).
<SpaceBass> Zambezi, thanks :)
<Agion> grawity: can you help me out with that?
<SpaceBass> does anyone have a logitech mouse with a search button?
<grawity> Agion: You can't run .bat files in Linux
<l1k4n-ubuntu> Any ideas of this log? http://pastebin.com/d777d24e9 Trying to install ATI drivers
<sebsebseb> Agion: .bat is the DOS one isn't it?
<grawity> sebsebseb: DOS and Windows.
<vigo> Zathara: Did or have you looked at Twinkle?
<iceroot> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Herron 8.04)
<Agion> how can I enable multiverse?
<sebsebseb> Agion: Why do you want to open .bat in Linux?
<Jackrabbit> wicked tweack with pulseaudio and it works!
<Zambezi> SpaceBass: Np.
<sebsebseb> Agion: system > administaration > software sources
<vigo> Jackrabbit: Hurray!
<fccf> Agion: go to system>admin>software sources ... in the repositories tab make sure multiverse is selcted
<iceroot> is there a working lister for ebay? something like turbolister for ubuntu
<Agion> sebsebseb: I don't want to go to windows all the time and I love my ubuntu; that's why.
<stevecam> iceroot, what?
<iceroot> stevecam: something like turbolister for ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Agion: which programs do you want to run?
<stevecam> iceroot, im sorry for not knowing what your talking about, but i didnt know you needed to download a program to list things on ebay
<Agion> fccf: repositories tab? on jaunty? I don't see that tab?
<iceroot> stevecam: i want to save them and relist very easy and turbolister is such a program, but it is for windows
<fccf> Agion: sorry it is the ubuntu software tab
<ronen> hey
<ronen> i need help
<fccf> !ask | ronen
<ubottu> ronen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ronen> can i pm anyone for help?
<fccf> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<stevecam> iceroot, have you tried using wine?
<grawity> ronen: Can you just ask here?
<ronen> ok ill ask
<grawity> This _is_ the help channel afterall.
<Agion> fccf: thanks =) I must be blind =D
<ronen> i have troubles detecting my webcam
<ronen> i tried lots of stuff
<ronen> im new with ubuntu
<fccf> !enter | ronen
<ubottu> ronen: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<thebloggu> Some time ago my ubuntu installation somewhere on boot jumps to verbose mode, as well as it is taking much longer to boot now than before. It doesnt seem there are any errors
<iceroot> stevecam: i will have a look
<ronen> ok...
<ronen> i have problems detecting and working with my webcam on ubuntu, what can i do?
<fccf> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ARMENIAN> what's the command for getting the opera browser?
<vigo> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Noob> why on earth would anyone use opera
<ronen> thanks
<l1k4n-ubuntu> What can I do to get rid of this errormsg: http://pastebin.com/d777d24e9 ?
<Noob> :P
<thebloggu> Some time ago my ubuntu installation somewhere on boot jumps to verbose mode, as well as it is taking much longer to boot now than before. It doesnt seem there are any errors
<fccf> ARMENIAN: first you'll net the partner repository for opera ... then you can install it
<ARMENIAN> fccf: ohh ok so the package isnt available on the ubuntu repo, thanks
<ume> salut tous le monde
<fccf> ARMENIAN: no it isn't in the ubuntu repo ... but it is available - you will find what you need here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<ngirard> Hi. Could someone give me a hand in order to apply the patch given here http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=13480 and recompile the kernel in jaunty ?
<kane77> hi, can I get only my saved passwords from firefox to new installation of firefox?
<vigo> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Jackrabbit> well im reading up and I see I dont have visual effects in my apperance window, I wanted to get the cool 3d stuff any ideas why?
<Jackrabbit> ahh ferget i see I have to get something
<kazagistar> ngirard: so you have not compiled a kernel before?
<thebloggu> Some time ago my ubuntu installation somewhere on boot jumps to verbose mode, as well as it is taking much longer to boot now than before. It doesnt seem there are any errors
<chaos2fu> jackrabbit: install compizmanager
<ARMENIAN> fccf: ok, thanks :D
<ngirard> kazagistar: I have, but only in Mandriva. There, things are different
<hifi> even rebooted the macine but still ssh connections timeout
<hifi> this hasn't happened before
<kazagistar> ngirard: try looking here http://www.linuxhq.com/patch-howto.html and here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<Schneff> How could I have a program open on another desktop from a script?
<chiossif> Hi to all. If you are familiar with Bleachbit: When runned as Administrator it does not asks for password. Why? ( altough it does the job !)
<om26er> plz tell me is opera good for linux
<om26er> ubuntu
<|{urse> om26er yeah opera rocks
<richj> om26er,  there is an issue with ipv6
<ngirard> kazagistar: Well, the 2nd link is what I followed, along with http://blog.avirtualhome.com/2008/10/28/how-to-compile-a-custom-kernel-for-ubuntu-intrepid/ ; but i wouldn't be here if i hadn't have any problems
<richj> om26er, if you have an ipv6 compatible connection, its all good
<chiossif> om26er: Opera is fine although I prefer Firefox -
<|{urse> do you use ipv6?
<|{urse> richj?
<chiossif> om26er: - due to my favorite plugins
<roracle> I just installed Ubuntu Studio and am having the same problem with it as I did with regular Ubuntu:  i'm trying to get the virtual MIDI keyboard to work, but i don't hear anything.  i cannot find any information on this in forums that isn't outdated
<richj> no my router is only capable of ipv4
<roracle> could someone help me set up MIDI so it can work?
<|{urse> oh
<kazagistar> ngirard: ah, then you should have described the problems upfront, methinks
<richj> so opera is useless on my system
<om26er> urse how to completely remove firefox
<|{urse> just curious what net apps will fall hard when web 2.0 is a real standard
<richj> om26er, look at man apt-get
<richj> om26er, more specifically --purge
<om26er> plz tell me how to completely remove firefox
<|{urse> om26er sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox
<om26er> ok thanks
<kazagistar> ngirard: honestly, I have yet to compile a kernel in ubuntu myself, only in distros where it is made to be easier
<gartral> I can't add the clipboard applet too my gnome panel anymore... it gives me a wierd error
<roracle> so does no one know anything about getting MIDI to work?
<Jackrabbit> hmm how do I enable the advanced visual effects, its not located in my appearence section
<|{urse> roracle are u using timidity++
<|{urse> ?
<ronen> ubuntu says im not the owner and i cant get to the root folder, how can i change that?
<|{urse> sudo su
<|{urse> gets you to root
<richj> Jackrabbit, preferences, appearance
<roracle> i installed Ubuntu Studio and whatever it came with...same problem in regular Ubuntu
<ronen> now what do i do?
<Jackrabbit> richj ya im there but the option is not there like it is in this book im reading, there should be a tab that says visual effects right?
<|{urse> well roracle, sudo apt-get install timidity++
<|{urse> for starters
<richj> ronen, more info neaded
<roracle> okay
<ronen> i need to open gspca folder
<roracle> couldn't find package
<richj> Jackrabbit, yes
<|{urse> oh
<|{urse> tell u what
<roracle> what's the repository?
<|{urse> whats this command give oyu?
<richj> Jackrabbit, what graphics card are you using?
<|{urse> lsmod | grep midi
<Jackrabbit> richj ATI 2600 XT
<ronen> im still waiting btw
<threatrix> fccf: well im testing it aparently they havent changed the compatible netbooks for NBR in a while because the connection works fine.
<Schneff> ronen, I suppose you could sudo nautilus
<Jackrabbit> richjya I only have 4 tabs style, icons, fonts, and settings
<roracle> okay nothing is working here
<richj> Jackrabbit, goto system / administration ... Hardware Drivers
<roracle> i don't think you saw where i said it couldn't find the package
<gartral> I can't add the clipboard applet too my gnome panel anymore... it gives me a wierd error
<ronen> thanks
<fccf> theatrix: good to know
<|{urse> lsmod | grep midi
<Agion> http://pastebin.com/m55278685 anyone help?
<|{urse> besides looks like timidity is seprecated
<|{urse> *deprecated
<Jackrabbit> richj it says proprietary drivers are being used to make this computer work properly and it shows my ATI FGLRX grfx driver
<|{urse> hold on im finding you the better prog
<roracle> do you want my output from lsmod?
<roracle> i have six otuputs related to MIDI
<Schneff> Could someone help me open a program on a specific desktop from terminal?
<richj> Jackrabbit, cmdline: glxgears
<|{urse> looks like fokay good so your midi modules are being loaded
<Mike_lifeguard> according to 'man sha1' you can use 'sha1 /path/to/file' to hash it, but when I do that, I'm told 'bash: sha1: command not found' - what am I doing wrong?
<roracle> now for sound though?  i'm not hearing anything
<richj> Jackrabbit, will test the 3d capabilities of your system
<ngirard> kazagistar: okay, nevermind. I'm running out of time anyway, so i'll just give up today. The official documentation is awfully obscure. Compared with other distros, it's quite a shame indeed. Anyway, thanks for your feedback !
<Acedip> I want to upgrade to gtk 2.16, how to do that?
<bruce89> Acedip: simply, upgrade to Jaunty
<bruce89> if I can call it that
<richj> Jackrabbit, ctrl c to quit
<Jackrabbit> richj it says command not found the program glxgears is currently not installed
<Jackrabbit> should I sudo install it?
<bruce89> Jackrabbit: mesa-utils
<Dragon_Master> can anyone here help me rm 3 readonly directories on a mSD card
<ConstantineXVI> Is it possible to feed apt a list of operations without adding "; sudo apt-get" for each operation?
<|{urse> from what im seeing online youll want to invoke jackd from the terminal then run Qsynth
<ronen> how can i be the owner of this computer?
<richj> Jackrabbit, yes
<|{urse> sudo apt-get install qsynth
<Acedip> Bruce, but i dont have much space in / to upgrade to 9.04, it requires like 1 gb something?
<roracle> qsynth is already installed
<bruce89> Acedip: why do you need to upgrade?
<Jackrabbit> richj so sudo apt-get install mesa-utils to install it right?
<Dragon_Master> can anyone here help me rm 3 readonly directories on a mSD card
<zer0o> hi guys tryin to read a cd from my burner, yesterday was working today doesnt work, nothing modified, no reasons, why cant i read it? (no permission it says) who touched anything??? here's the output of sudo pmount http://paste.ubuntu.com/197213/
<|REM|> Anyone have a good log management program they would recommend?
<richj> Jackrabbit, yes
<flaps> hi, can anybody recommend a newsreader please? ive user newsleecher under windows, which was pretty nice
<Acedip> Bruce, working on glade, and to use gtkbuilder
<richj> Jackrabbit, sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<ronen> how can i be the owner of my computer?
<Dragon_Master> can anyone here help me rm 3 readonly directories on a mSD card
<ronen> ?!?!
<bruce89> Acedip: ah, glade3 needs GTK+ 2.16 does it?
<richj> Dragon_Master, ?
<fccf> flaps: it is offtopic but ... google reader works awesome for me
<Dragon_Master> I have 3 directories on a microSD card that got set to Read Only somehow
<roracle> Qsynth1: Failed to create the audio driver (jack). Cannot continue without it.
<Acedip> Bruce, no but some features need gtk 2.16 to work in gtkbuilder build system.
<flaps> fccf thanks
<richj> what is the location of the folders? /media/disk/folder1?
<roracle> that's what happens when i start up qsynth
<Dragon_Master> yes richj
<Jackrabbit> richj ok i see some gears :)
<|{urse> roracle.. so sudo apt-get install jack && sudo apt-get install qsynth
<richj> Dragon_Master, use cmdline: sudo nautilus /media/disk
<roracle> i have them both installed already
<|{urse> then run it with jackd && qsynth
<|{urse> weird
<bruce89> Acedip: menu building?
<richj> Dragon_Master, then you should be able to delete them in a more normal fashion
<roracle> brb
<Acedip> Bruce, yes :)
<bruce89> Acedip: sorry, perhaps you could backport it or find a PPA somewhere
<richj> Dragon_Master, note, the files will go into a root 'trash' folder... so delete from there also
<richj> Jackrabbit, what were the results like?
<Acedip> bruce89, ohk, that is bad..
<bruce89> Acedip: or indeed just start again with Jaunty (a separate /home would help)
<|{urse> im doing this on my intrepid machine and its giving me the same bull
<Dragon_Master> where do I type that >>
<mangoo> can anyone help me about firefox. it's using too much cpu
<|{urse> failed to configure jack driver
<Acedip> bruce89, can i upgrade with alternate CD when just left with 900 MB in /
<|{urse> this worked in hardy
<Jackrabbit> richj 33153 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6630.588 FPS
<|{urse> np
<|{urse> gimme a minute
<sebsebseb> mangoo: yep stuff like that happens for some of us with  Ubuntu's Firefox
<bruce89> Acedip: I suppose you could just compile it yourself, but it'd be rather difficult
<|{urse> i think its related to pule
<|{urse> ugh
<paolo88> anyone can help me with vino?
<FloodBot2> |{urse: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> mangoo: many tabs open?  some Flash in there?
<|{urse> *pulse
<richj> Dragon_Master, in a terminal. The command opens up the file browser as a super user who has the right to do anything.
<Acedip> bruce89, compile what, jaunty?
<jtphoenixga> hello
<Dragon_Master> I'm on Ku >>
<mangoo> sebsebseb:no
<bruce89> Acedip: I'm not sure about upgrades, I doubt you need as much as 900MB, but I'm not sure really
<mangoo> flash wasn't working
<richj> Jackrabbit, so you have fully working 3dfx
<sebsebseb> mangoo: how much RAM?
<om26er> how to completely uninstall firefox
<richj> Jackrabbit, what vs. of ubuntu?
<mangoo> i googled  but no solution
<sebsebseb> om26er: why?
<bruce89> Acedip: do apt-get clean first however
<Schneff> ronen are you still around?
<Phoebus> Hey, where do you download the livecd to test ubuntu with a machine?
<bruce89> om26er: sudo aptitude remove firefox
<mangoo> around 40mb
<paolo88> anyone can help me with vino?
<Jackrabbit> richj umm 32 bit 9.04
<cabrey> Phoebus, ubuntu.com
<sebsebseb> !ubuntu | Phoebus
<ubottu> Phoebus: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Acedip> bruce89, ohk, more ways to free some space in /
<Acedip> ?
<richj> Jackrabbit, the default install should have compiz installed
<bruce89> Acedip: remove all but the latest kernel
<om26er> its say firefox is not installed
<om26er> but it is
<Dragon_Master> richj:  what's the Ku equivalent of that command?
<richj> Jackrabbit, cmdline: sudo apt-get install compiz
<bruce89> Acedip: remove packages you don't use
<mangoo> a few tabs or any video makes firefox to use cpu >40%
<sebsebseb> mangoo: yep that can happen, how much RAM you got?
<mangoo> and now it's going to crash
<Jackrabbit> I installed compiz advanced ahh crap the normal compiz is not installed
<sebsebseb> mangoo: you can try a differnet profile
<mangoo> i've closed firefox
<Acedip> bruce89, but just removing packages doesnt help that much, when their libraries keep lingering around
<sebsebseb> mangoo: you can  download a version directly from Mozilla,  and if you do that may as well get Firefox 3.5 beta4
<mangoo> i've reinstalled firefox
<sebsebseb> mangoo: and there are other good browsers for Linux as well
<richj> Dragon_Master, give me the exact location of the folders and I will give you a command to delelete them... for example, sudo rm -r /media/disk/folder      ... however be very carefull to get it right or you might delete stuff accidently
<bruce89> Acedip: that's a good argument to use aptitude
<|{urse> Epiphany ftw
<mangoo> let me check another profile
<mangoo> well i like firefox
<fccf> paolo88: whats going on w/vino?
<bruce89> |{urse: good on you
<Acedip> bruce89, and how would that benefit?
<Dragon_Master> richj: comes back saying "cannot delete............Read Only Filesystem"
<om26er> how to comletely remove firefox
<bruce89> Acedip: unused packages are removed automatically
<hwilde> hello - I need help exporting OpenGL applications remotely with ssh -X option.  I can export non-gl apps like xclock
<sebsebseb> om26er: why?
<bruce89> om26er: I've said already
<richj> Dragon_Master, what is the mounted media? a usb stick?
<ronen> hello - i dont understand why cant i enter my own root folder...
<Acedip> bruce89, you mean aptitude remove <package> will do the job?
<Jackrabbit> richj ok I installed it but still nothing in appearance
<cabrey> ronen, because you need to be root
<Dragon_Master> mircoSD
<Dragon_Master> microSD*
<|{urse> ronen.. sudo nautilus
<paolo88> fccf: I want command pc called A using the remote pc (linked by internet) called B. I see only the first frame of the remote pc. I can move the mouse and open sw from remote pc, but i see always the same frame
<bruce89> Acedip: it would do if you had installed with aptitude in the first place
<cabrey> |{urse, gksu nautilus
<Jackrabbit> richj ahh wait a sec theres options in compiz
<richj> Jackrabbit, it wasnt already installed??? It should have been, compiz has been default for the last few versions
<|{urse> yeah that too
<ronen> thanks guys but cant it be perminant?
<bruce89> Acedip: I think apt-get autoremove may work
<|{urse> tho i dont see a prob with sudo when its not in a script
<Jackrabbit> richj ya It wasnt there for some reason
<Phoebus> Is the live cd same as the installation cd?
<|{urse> i use gksu in scriptsa
<|{urse> just sudo for oneliners
<richj> Jackrabbit,  that is very curious
<Acedip> bruce89, well i've used apt-get always.
<fccf> paolo88: what client are you using to remote in?
<cabrey> |{urse, gksu sets up the environment correctly
<|{urse> oh i wasnt aware of that
 * |{urse goes off to google
<bruce89> Acedip: you can see what deborphan has to say
<Acedip> bruce89, so that eventually means aptitude is better than why dont we always use it?
<mangoo> sebsebseb: no luck
<bruce89> Acedip: try telling the powers that be that
<bruce89> Debian recommends aptitude
<mangoo> cpu usage >80%
<paolo88> fccf: i use vinagre
<sebsebseb> mangoo: you deleted .mozilla from home or moved it? so you had a new profile?
<richj> Jackrabbit, if you are new to ubuntu, and you are willing / (have not changed much) I recomend a resinstall as a good option. Compiz should have been installed with 9.04. If it hasnt been, something funky may have happened
<lada> I'd like to shrink my linux partition. how would I do that, being that it's locked in gparted?
<Jackrabbit> richj whats even weirder is that in appearence there still in only the 4 tabs but now in compiz settings manager I can see the cube3d and stuff I wounder if it will work
<ronen> can the fact that im not root disablwa my webcam use?
<bruce89> mangoo: is it flash that is causing this?
<fccf> paolo88: let me get another machine running really quick so I can run a test to confirm
<ronen> disable
<paolo88> fccf: i can command the remote pc, but i not see the screen (i see always the first frame!")
<bruce89> ronen: nope
<Acedip> bruce89, synaptic is just the gui frontend of apt-get, right?
<sebsebseb> lada: on the Live CD
<Jackrabbit> richj ahhh I see ya very true becuase if I want to learn this OS I want most of the stuff to be there
<richj> Jackrabbit, is this a test? :) I dont know, I have never experianced anyone with this problem
<bruce89> Acedip: yup
<cabrey> Acedip, a frontend for libapt
<sebsebseb> lada: not recommended if Ext4, but if Ext3 it should be fine
<|Ryan> Is ubuntu 8 more reliable than ubuntu 9?
<bruce89> to be precise
<mangoo> i tried alt+f2 and typed "firefox -ProfileManager" and chosed a new profile with another folder
<paolo88> fccf: i dont understand, sorry
<ronen> then one last time.. can some one help me in pm cause its complicated and i cant get the webcam working
<|{urse> all i see is that gksu (graphical sudo) requires password entry in an entrybos whereas sudo requires the password in the console
<sebsebseb> |Ryan:   Ubuntu 8.10 is better than Ubuntu 9.04 in certain ways
<mangoo> bruce89: not only flash more tabes more cpu
<|{urse> *entrybox
<richj> Jackrabbit, if you have a fairly new install, and you really want compiz, the best advice has to be a reinstall
<lada> sebsebseb, thanx
<sebsebseb> lada: np
<Jackrabbit> ok
<fccf> paolo88: I need to start another ubuntu computer so I can test your problem on my system so I can give you a good answer
<mangoo> and video isn't playing as well
<richj> Jackrabbit, seems something went wrong
<|{urse> can u give me a link explaining what env variables are configured differently with gksu?
<bruce89> mangoo: there is clearly something causing that, a Web browser shouldn't use that sort of CPU
<Jackrabbit> richj I might do that so its fresh thanks for all your help, im gonna see if I can do the cube
<|Ryan> sebsebseb: I'm gonna try it. Can you link me please?
<paolo88> fccf: ok, i wait, no problem
<bruce89> !jksu | |{urse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jksu
<sebsebseb> bruce89: Firefox  gives some of us problems like this
<bruce89> !gksu | |{urse
<ubottu> |{urse: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<sebsebseb> bruce89: in Ubuntu
<ronen> can anyone help me on pm cause its seem complicated to me...
<hifi> after upgrading ssh connections die in about 20 seconds or fail to connect with a timeout
<|{urse> i was always curious about this
<richj> Jackrabbit, no worries. If you need more help pm me your email add and I'll send you mine
<|{urse> thx
<sebsebseb> |Ryan: what are you currently using?
<cabrey> !who  | |{urse
<ubottu> |{urse: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bruce89> sebsebseb: indeed, one reason for my decision
<x29a> hey folks. texmaker has a bug and requires qt 4.5.1, unfortunately ubuntu 9.04 only has 4.5.0, how would i get the new version?
<Jackrabbit> richj thansk man! your great!
<sebsebseb> bruce89: you mean to use another distro? :d
<Dragon_Master> I'm just going to give up on it for now
<mangoo> bruce89: i wasn't able to view youtube video so i googled and reinstall firefox and flashplugin
<gartral> I can't add the clipboard applet too my gnome panel anymore... it gives me a wierd error... but i tryed it again and it worked
<mangoo> after that the cpu usage problem occured
<cabrey> x29a, request the new version be packaged or look in a PPA for it
 * canadaeh loves kteatime app.
<Schneff> Could someone help me open a program on a specific desktop from terminal?
<x29a> cabrey: to where would i adress my request?
<bruce89> mangoo: flash is well known to be badly written
<gabbah> 'ello. I want to identify which device name my usb memory stick has (well it's actually an mp3 player)... i want to format it to fat32, but don't know which device it is
<richj> can someone help, I have a total mental blank... what command lists a display of processes and there cpu usage in the terminal
<ectospasm> gabbah: look at the output of dmesg
<gabbah> after i plug it in, how can i find what device it is?
<cabrey> x29a, try #ubuntu-motu or just google qt ppa ubuntu and see if that gets you anything
<ectospasm> when you plug it in, it should say which device it is, gabbah
<|{urse> richj thats top
<x29a> cabrey: ah, found one
<richj> nice one :)
<richj> lol
<x29a> lemme try, thank you already
<bungamaya> alow
<|{urse> if u want to killa process its sudo killall process
<gabbah> ectospasm: where should it say that? it just wants to open the folder.....
<ronen> CAN ANYONE HELP ME ON PM? IM NEW TO UBUNTU AND ITS KINDA COMPLICATED
<richj> |{urse, thats exactly what I wanted thankyou!!
<ronen> ??
<cabrey> !caps
<|{urse> ^_-
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<mangoo> bruce89: well that can't be helped
<regeya> !CAPS | ronen
<bruce89> x29a: why does something depends on a minor version bump?
<ectospasm> gabbah: use the terminal
<ubottu> ronen: please see above
<bruce89> mangoo: well, not by us anyway
<richj> ronen, whats the problem?
<sebsebseb> |Ryan: what are you currently  using?  as I already asked and  http://releases.ubuntu.com md5sum your download as well :)  the code you compare to  is found  there as well
<credo> gabbah: check dmesg command, it should say
<gabbah> ectospasm: oh you mean i should use dmesg before pluging it in?
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | IRyan
<ubottu> IRyan: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<gabbah> ok
<ectospasm> gabbah: no
<mangoo> buruce89: yap
<x29a> bruce89: what do you mean?
<tyler_d> so I have webmin installed, and need to add the plugin for bind9.... have the source extracted... where does it need to go?
<ronen> i cant define my webcam richj
<ectospasm> gabbah: if Ubuntu automatically mounts it (it's available in Nautilus), you can use the mount command to see what device it mounted on /media/disk (or wherever)
<bruce89> x29a: 4.3.1 is a minor version change
<mangoo> bruce89: and one thing i don't understood, while i reinstalled firefox with synaptic
<richj> ronen, your webcam has not been recognised?
<mangoo> it didn't download anything
<x29a> bruce89: i mean 4.5.1
<sebsebseb> |Ryan: only thing with 8.10 is  April next year and it will run out of support, it will go end of life
<mangoo> just installed
<ronen> no... not at all..
<fccf> paolo88: seems to be working using vino>vinagre on my systems ... not sure I can help you further ... prehaps reinstall vino & vinagre to see if it is an install issue
<Pirate_Hunter> mangoo, question in one line please and make them complete
<|Ryan> Is ubuntu 8 Called intrepid Ibex?
<ronen> richj: do you have any idea what can i do?
<sebsebseb> |Ryan: yes
<bruce89> x29a: sorry, it just seems odd to me
<x29a> bruce89: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/texmaker/+bug/348028
<|Ryan> Thanks.
<l1k4n-ubuntu> Where do I start EnvyNG when Ive just installed it?
<ronen> richj: its a very generic webcam
<mangoo> sorry
<sebsebseb> |Ryan: well  Ubuntu 8.04  Hardy Heron the LTS Long Term Support and  8.10  yep Intrepid Ibex
<ectospasm> |Ryan: Intrepid is 8.10
<bruce89> x29a: I see
<ectospasm> |Ryan: Hardy Heron is 8.04, LTS
<Phoebus> Anyone having problems using card readers on sony vaios? Or solution to that?
<gabbah> ectospasm: i don't think it's listing it.... maybe it's because the current file system is "gphoto"?
<sebsebseb> |Ryan: what are you currently using? you didn't answer
<ectospasm> gabbah: use the terminal
<bruce89> |Ryan: yes, the bit after the '.' is significant
<gabbah> ectospasm: i did. i wrote "mount"
<paolo88> fccf: there is the problem using a windows client too, i think a server issue
<ectospasm> gabbah: if it's mounted, it will show there.  If it's not, then you'll have to use dmesg from the terminal
<fccf> paolo88: I'd reinstall the server side
<gabbah> ectospasm: nautilus give it a nice big label... my other drives are listed when i use the mount command... but i don't see the usb
<IceBreaker_kTx> is fluxbox? http://img44.imageshack.us/img44/9227/linuxgeek.jpg
<ronen> well i still cant fix my problem... but i thank everyone here for trying to help
<gabbah> ectospasm: well. it's mounted because i can see the files in it
<ectospasm> If you're lucky, the last few lines will be the device stuff for your mp3 player, gabbah
<gabbah> ectospasm: i just don't know WHICH one it is in the mount command
<x29a> cabrey, bruce89: that seems to fix it, thank you again
<ectospasm> gabbah: is /media/whatever listed in mount?
<paolo88> fccf: using synaptic and mark for reinstallation? can be a problem due to open gate on the router?
<gabbah> ectospasm: media/disk1 and disk2 are listed yes
<gabbah> ectospasm: but not my mp3 player
<ectospasm> gabbah: how do you know?  Can you "cd /media/disk{1,2}" and see your mp3 files?
<Pirate_Hunter> IceBreaker_kTx, on pm can you tell me where you got that theme from especially for gkrellm
<_Clumsy_> hi, anyone know if there are custom repositories with newer samba versions for the intrepid release ?
<gabbah> ectospasm: no, those under media are my other drives..i know their labels
<richj> can anyone tell me a definative way to tell which version of ubuntu I running for the command line?
<fccf> paolo88: if you can VNC in over the local net and get the error ... there is nothing wrong with your router ... you will need to make sure port 5900 is forwarded to your vino box before you leave the building
<bruce89> richj: lsb_release -a
<richj> nice work bruce
<ectospasm> gabbah: so it's not mounted, use dmesg
<fccf> paolo88: I'd tell synaptic to completly remove and then reinstall ... that way you will clear out all configs
<gabbah> but how can i see the mp3 player in nautilus then?
<gabbah> ectospasm: the label is "SanDisk Corp. SanDisk Sansa m240"
<paolo88> fccf: but i can controll it, i move the mouse and open application....i think the gate is open well
<ectospasm> gabbah: that doesn't mean much
<Acedip> bruce89, well i've managed some space with removing useless apps, well id also installed kubuntu-desktop to try it but dont require it anymore,  and i'd also removed kubuntu-desktop but that doesnt seem to have removed kde completely.
<fccf> paolo88: something is wrong with the serverside install of vino .. remove and replace
<ectospasm> Acedip: you may still have kde apps installed that require qt and kde libs
<vigo> gabbah: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man4/usb.4.html Did you install the BSD USB thing?
<paolo88> fccf: i must delet any directori ./dir_vino?
<bruce89> Acedip: indeed, you'll need to do each package manually, try aptitude's "UI"
<ectospasm> Acedip: unless you've got an SSD and are really hurting for space, it's probably not a big deal.
<gabbah> vigo: haven't installed anything special....
<Acedip> ectospasm, i doubt that, but even if there are, can i still remove it, are there any kde apps which come with default ubuntu?
<fccf> paolo88: no ... use synaptic and completly remove ... then reinstall and re-set-up remote desktop
<vigo> gabbah: Have a look at that man page, it may help.
<mangoo> thanks to u all for helping
<ectospasm> Acedip: none that I can think of
<mangoo> i'll try it again tomorrow
<l1k4n> Does 8.10 support my ATI 9800XT better than Jaunty?
<hwilde> hello - I need help exporting OpenGL applications remotely with ssh -X option.  I can export non-gl apps like xclock
<cabrey> l1k4n, yes, you're card isn't supported by ATI's drivers in jaunty
<om26er> any good web browser except firefox
<l1k4n> Will mplayer work in 8.10 to?
<om26er> plz tel me
<cabrey> hwilde, OpenGL is hardware dependent, I doubt that you'll be able to get it to run over the network
<hwilde> cabrey, xclock is hardware dependent too right?  i can export that
<bgy> Hi
<bruce89> @best browser
<paolo88> fccf: there is always the same problem
<fccf> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bruce89> om26er: Epiphany
<bgy> My firewire/ieee1394 port is not reconized by Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty, any ideas ?
<fccf> paolo88: sorry, I have to go.. perhaps there is someone here who can help further
<sebsebseb> om26er: Galeon is nice as well, and Seamonkey, and Konqueror
<bruce89> om26er: however it currently uses Mozilla's rendering engine, so it may just be as bad
<sebsebseb> !browsers | om26er
<ubottu> om26er: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<paolo88> fccf: ok, tanks!
<bruce89> sebsebseb: that's the one
<grawity> ubottu: You forgot Midori and w3m
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<paolo88> fccf: bye
<vigo> I like Epiphany, IceCat, and others. As stated, there is no best, there is preferred and whatnot.
<bruce89> ubottu: also, it's GTK+, not GTK
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Zaher> Hi, I am using ubuntu 9.04 and I got Oxford Advanced Learner's Dictionary 7th Edition. There is one folder named "linux" but i couldnt download the dictionary. Any help is very appreciated.
<shane2peru> ok, I'm about to throw a Toshiba Satellite out my window if anyone is close they can have it!
<narrowtux> !help|narrowtux
<ubottu> narrowtux, please see my private message
<shane2peru> This is the worst computer I have ever tried to use Linux on
<vigo> Zaher: maybe it is alien, !alien
<Pirate_Hunter> shane2peru, sad its not me having it :(
<vigo> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Zaher> vigo: what do you mean?
<shane2peru> I had Intrepid installed did an update, kernel updated, and now can't boot!
<shane2peru> Also can't using Jaunty Live USB
<shane2peru> can't boot*
<vigo> Zaher: Is it a Red Hat package or what?
<om26er> which browser is the best
<sil3nt|warri0r> is there any good desktop capture program for kubuntu
<treyh222> what would be the best method to copy a VM from vmware esx to KVM/Qemu
<om26er> lite
<shane2peru> any thoughts suggestions?  When attempting to boot Jaunty 64bit, I get busybox can't load initframs or something of that nature.
<sil3nt|warri0r> i mean ubuntu
<om26er> and quick
<beli> om26er: links
<bruce89> om26er: well, anything using WebKit ideally
<sebsebseb> !best | om26er
<ubottu> om26er: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<cabrey> sil3nt|warri0r, try gtk-recordmydesktop
<Zaher> vigo: I dont know, there is file called "installation.sh" and one folder called vlc
<cabrey> om26er, try chrome preview
<shane2peru> I have used Ubuntu since Breezy day's and have never had this much of a problem with a comptuer
<sil3nt|warri0r> i have tried that, but i need a good then that
<barbarella> vigo:yes it is
<muggi> hi, anyone knows how to install mplayer  with default setting and libs for codes ect...  via  a guide i compiled a new mplayer with support for coreavc decoder,  but some how i dosnt work and now i want to play mkv files the "old" way...
<bruce89> chromium is in super early alpha, don't use it
<muggi> ..i uninstalled all movie players  via the synaptic package  manager (i dint remove them the "complete removal" way) the first time, but i still get the compiled version installed each time, and can t play  the mkv files as before
<shane2peru> would the alternate install disk help solve the busybox problem?
<om26er> ok plz tell me is there any messenger with yahoo audio chat
<vigo> Zaher: I think it is Red Hat. or RPM., you may need the alien package ,
<vigo> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<shane2peru> om26er: you need gyachi
<jrib> muggi: remove the mplayer you compiled then
<sebsebseb> !info gyachi
<cabrey> sil3nt|warri0r, what do you mean, it works great. what is your hardware?
<ubottu> Package gyachi does not exist in jaunty
<sil3nt|warri0r> cabrey: intel i386
<cabrey> om26er, you can't sit on this channel all day and ask 'tell me the best x'
<om26er> so is there any other ubottu
<Flai94> bonjour
<Flai94> hello
<om26er> ok
<shane2peru> nobody knows nothing of the busybox error for booting into liveUSB Juanty 64????????????
<vigo> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<shane2peru> !busybox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about busybox
<muggi> jrib: remove, like delete it from the hd
<Zaher> vigo: how can I get the alien file??
<muggi> thought i removed it with the package manager
<cabrey> sil3nt|warri0r, that doesn't tell me anything, screencast only works well with decent hardware w/ lots of RAM, a decent GPU & CPU
<Flai94> no, sorry. I use Ubuntu on a Usb key but not the 64 bit version
<jrib> muggi: no, you didn't install it using the package manager so the package manager doesn't know anything about it.
<Flai94> have you ever seen on the web
<Flai94> ?
<vigo> Zaher: You can use Terminal or Synaptic. Synaptic has it listed.
<Flai94> Google is your friend !!!
<vigo> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<sil3nt|warri0r> 4gb ram - intel x3100 - c2d 2.1 (8100)
<jrib> muggi: do you know what you have to do now?
<muggi> jrib: im kinda still of a noob regarding linux, but i followed this guide http://blog.mymediasystem.net/avchd/coreavc-109-for-linux/comment-page-1/#comment-1993
<cabrey> sil3nt|warri0r, ok you're right, it should work beautifully, try Istanbul
<sil3nt|warri0r> k
<sil3nt|warri0r> thx
<bruce89> muggi: you have to be very careful following random blog posts
<teddy_> i am getting carpal tunning syndrome from typing 'sudo bash' and root passwd 10,000 times a day. Is there some way I can just get root terminal when I click on "Terminal" ? TIA
<muggi> jrib: and to me it seems like both the package manager and the apt-get mplayer in terminal gets the same version
<sil3nt|warri0r> cabrey: is it only rec in orgg format ?
<bruce89> teddy_: make a shortcut for gksudo gnome-terminal
<hwilde> teddy_, you could make an expect script :)
<sil3nt|warri0r> ^ogg
<Zaher> vigo: I found that it is already installed! What can i do now. pare it with me please
<cabrey> sil3nt|warri0r, yes, but you can convert
<paranomos> teddy most probably there is a way but for security reasons you should not
<jrib> muggi: ok.  You didn't compile mplayer afterall.  You just used some random deb.  Have you removed it?
<sil3nt|warri0r> how :(
<jcapinc> I have forgotten and I cannot find it on the ubuntu website.  I have been using 8.10 when it came out, when will it no longer be supported?
<cabrey> sil3nt|warri0r, using ffmpeg
<sil3nt|warri0r> any good apps for converting ?
<muggi> bruce89: yep i learned that the hard way
<sebsebseb> jcapinc: April next year
<liamo1> what is the name of the executable for the file browser?
<sebsebseb> !8.10 | jcapinc
<ubottu> jcapinc: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<om26er> what is meebo?
<Pirate_Hunter> teddy_, why you usimg sudo so many times if you dont mind me asking and yes there is?
<cabrey> liamo1, nautilus
<jrib> liamo1: nautilus
<liamo1> thanks jrib
<jcapinc> sebsebseb, thanks, good to know, r u sure its april and not october?
<cabrey> om26er, AJAX chat client
<sebsebseb> jcapinc: on the desktop.   18 months suppourt on desktop, 3 years on server, for non LTS
<vigo> Zaher: Have you ran update and upgrade? those commands synche up the packages with the installed ones.
<teddy_> I need root access to most things i do..I have being limited by user accounts...
<treyh222> whats the best method to move from vmware to kvm?
<bruce89> jcapinc: there is one in April, and one in October
<jcapinc> sebsebseb, ah, got it thanks
<Bart6114> teddy_: 'su'?
<sebsebseb> jcapinc: I would stick with 8.10 if I was you
<Zaher> i will do them, thanks
<jrib> teddy_: be more specific
<sebsebseb> jcapinc: for now,  skip 9.04 :)  and do 9.10
<jrib> !sudo > teddy_
<ubottu> teddy_, please see my private message
<Pirate_Hunter> Bart6114, i would warn them before using su
<vigo> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<muggi> jrib: ok sorry for 'confusing' the question by thinking it was compiled by   me
<jcapinc> sebsebseb, I absolutely love, it I have 9.04 on my laptop but I spend most of my work and time on my desktop and I have a stable, awsome environment set up.  But I will upgrade when it goes out of support, next april
<teddy_> This box is not on a public IP..so I do not mind disabling the sudo security feature..it is cauinsg me more harm than good at this point
<muggi> jrib: i found this on the hd /var/cache/apt/archives/mplayer_2%3a1.0~rc2-0ubuntu17+medibuntu1_i386.deb
<Qu4R0w> how to enable compiz on 9.04??i already install "compiz"..must i install compiz fusion too?
<alesan> !java
<cabrey> teddy_, this 'security' feature is the core of linux & unix philosophy
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<grawity> teddy_: You can make sudo not ask for password.
<grawity> Qu4R0w: compiz should be enough.
<teddy_> that will do...is there a url that will show me how?
<jrib> muggi: that's fine, how about my question
<Bart6114> Pirate_Hunter: are there differences between su <-> sudo? (beside the obvious ones)
<_Angelus_> hi to all
<vigo> teddy_: Make backups anyway, running as super doer on any system can have disastrous results.
<vigo> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<grawity> teddy_: first, open a terminal and type: sudo visudo
<wallshot> the proprietary ati radeon drivers are a bit flakey huh?
<Qu4R0w> i cant see menu to setting it..or how can i setting it?
<grawity> Qu4R0w: If you use GNOME, go to Settings -> Appearance -> Effects
<wallshot> my whole x system likes to die half the times i put a playing video into fullscreen
<_Angelus_> anyones knows how to have STAC92HD75 sound up?
<zer0o> when trying to manually mount my cd rom cuz itz not working thatz the output "mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only" how do i solve it? already checked the fstab and itz exactly how it waz 1 year ago when i first compiled it, and for 1 year everything worked, whatz going on? any idea?
<jrib> teddy_: I don't really see why you need to sudo so often, but you should read the documentation ubottu has given you anyway
<wallshot> as slow as it is, the opensource radeon drivers seem far far more stable
<bruce89> suco -s
<Pirate_Hunter> Bart6114, i know that do they all they want is to run as sudo :s
<teddy_> oksy..there
<Qu4R0w> did u meant "visual effects"??
<muggi> jrib: i found this on the hd /var/cache/apt/archives/mplayer_2%3a1.0~rc2-0ubuntu17+medibuntu1_i386.deb ----> i deleted it now
<grawity> Qu4R0w: Yes
<jrib> muggi: that's fine, how about my question
<Rigongia> zer0o, you can't mount a cdrom in read/write mode
<grawity> teddy_: Find the line that starts with %admin, and paste it here.
<Qu4R0w> only 3 option there..none,normal,extra
<teddy_> %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<grawity> teddy_: Add a NOPASSWD: before the last ALL. Like this: %admin ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<Qu4R0w> i think compiz can set my "box" like cube n more 3d effects
<bruce89> very bad idea
<evident> hi everybody... I am currently trying to set up conky because I need to do some workarounds I would like to write a script that is executed at startup, but after loading all other major services... or maybe tell it to wait 5 seconds and then execute the command "conky"... can anybody help me there?
<grawity> teddy_: and yes, this is really not a very good idea.
<jrib> !startup > evident
<ubottu> evident, please see my private message
<muggi> jrib: the question about if i removed it, yes i removed (uninstalled) it
<grawity> Qu4R0w: Install the compizconfig-settings-manager package, and it will let you customize everything.
<jrib> muggi: currently what does « apt-cache policy mplayer » return?
<jrib> !ccsm > Qu4R0w
<ubottu> Qu4R0w, please see my private message
<Qu4R0w> i try
<jo_> help
<Pirate_Hunter> !help | jo_
<ubottu> jo_: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<evident> jrib: well I already tried by adding "conky" as a command to the startup-programs under System->Preferences, but that doesn't work for me... it doesn't show conky... but when I then enter "conky" in a terminal everything starts fine and works well...
<zer0o> Rigongia: is a burner
<hwilde> help I cannot view OpenGL remotely using ssh -X or freenx or vnc.
<bruce89> hwilde: because that's impossible
<Qu4R0w> got it..problems solved..tq all
<evident> so I thought maybe a little script like "conky.sh" which idles some seconds and then executes the "conky"-command would help
<evident> but I have no idea how to write it
<muggi> jrib: mplayer:
<muggi>   Installed: (none)
<muggi>   Candidate: 2:1.0~rc2-0ubuntu17+medibuntu1
<muggi>   Version table:
<muggi>      2:1.0~rc2-0ubuntu17+medibuntu1 0
<FloodBot2> muggi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<muggi>         500 http://packages.medibuntu.org intrepid/non-free Packages
<jrib> evident: you can use « sleep » to do that
<hwilde> bruce89, I don't believe so.  opengl should work remotely
<vigo> evident: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=990636
<teddy_> Well it does work..Thank you..My CTS will be delayed.. I wonder why it works for the %admin group, but if I add my name "teddy" then it does not work...
<bruce89> hwilde: not on SSH however
<slashtact> evident, you can write a simple delayed start script like the one at http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-386078.html
<jrib> muggi: k, did you remove the other files you copied manually according to the guide?
<hwilde> bruce89, ok fine but freenx and vnc should work
<grawity> teddy_: Does it work?
<vigo> !pastebin | muggi
<ubottu> muggi: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<evident> ok thanks I will have a look
<jrib> teddy_: order is important in sudoers
<muggi> yep, sorry about the paste
<narrowtux> !sleep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sleep
<jrib> muggi: k, so now when you reinstall what happens?
<muggi> jrib: nope i didnt remove any other file manually
<mLavaert> Is the ATi 4850 supported by Ubuntu 9.04?
<jrib> muggi: you should then (assuming you copied the files your guide said to)
<alden`> how to convert a binary file to text file ?
<Chiliblue> I have a bad partition table, any thoughts on what I can fix it with, floppy is the only bootable option
<treyh222> what is a small livecd distro that I could use dd to make an image of the drive
<muggi> jrib: thx for the help, ill look in to the removing of the files
<jrib> muggi: just delete the files you copied, do you understand?
<muggi> jrib: yes ill remove the files manually from the different dirs, ill get back with the result
<cactusMD> can't get online with ubuntu 9.04 64 bit, ethernet controller: realtek semiconductor co., ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 03)
<EsotericWombat> I can't get my microphone to record
<bruce89> alden`: that's not really possible, you can view binary files with some kind of hex editor though
<alden`> bruce89: does ubuntu come with any?
<bruce89> alden`: ghex perhaps
<EsotericWombat> (IBM Thinkpad R40e running Jaunty)  I open the sound mixer and under the recording tab it shows the mic muted.  I unmute it and close the window, but when I open it again it's muted again
<afd__> hi! How can I get extensive information about battery? Like recharge cycles count, etc? I'm not using Gnome, but KDE 4.3
<slashtact> !swappiness
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swappiness
<slashtact> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<EsotericWombat> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<EsotericWombat> !microphone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microphone
<EsotericWombat> !recording
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recording
<Ko12upt3d> hey guys my burner doesnt work? i put a cd in but brassero still asks me to put a blank disc in? any ideas the disc is blank.
<Tetracomm> hmm
<Tetracomm> Have you tried using the Nautilus cd burner?
<Ko12upt3d> i know the burner works because when i insert a disk it says blank cd-r disc open with and i press brassero. im trying to burn a iso
<Tetracomm> If so, use a lens cleaner and try again, then try another burner if that fails.hmm
<Ko12upt3d> well a image how would i do that with nautilus
<muggi> jrib: ok now removed dshowserver, codecs.conf,  nvcuvid.dll
<Tetracomm> Right click the image in Nautilus, and then click write to cd.
<n_nick> hi i wanted to find out the terminal command to find out the no's of drives eg /dev/sdb1 /dev/sbd2 etc
<Dimitree> HELP ! :) I was trying to uninstall Xine with Synaptic and it selected other packages like gnome-session and so on and it pritty much uninstalled everything except Wine is there anything i can do from the live CD to restore the Os ? I need to restore it to deauthorise a game otherwise the license will be lost :(
<Ko12upt3d> ill try
<n0gear> n_nick: fdisk -l
<muggi> jrib: seems like the apt-cache policy mplayer is giving me the same info again
<Ko12upt3d> says a error occured while writing to the disk
<n_nick> n0gear: nope it says cannot open sdb sda
<Tetracomm> hmm
<n_nick> i want to know all the drives attached to the pc
<Tetracomm> Try another cd.
<Ko12upt3d> i have tried like 5 blank cds
<Ko12upt3d> it opens a window saying blank cd-r open with but it wont write?
<n0gear> n_nick: did u try sudo fdisk -l ?
<n_nick> ok will do
<ramram> how do i make gdm as default window manager at boot time from terminal?
<n_nick> file system for ntfs is ntfs-3g right
<barbarella> <ramram:edit /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<srainbow> Hi everyone. I've been using Ubuntu as my main OS for a few months now, and have noticed that whenever I leave it to work at a task then it will become very slow and unstable. Symptoms include VLC player stuttering whilst playing any type of media, the system clock slowing down to count 1 second for every 5, and holding down keys whilst typing (eg deleting using backspace) only being registered for the initial press, no
<dimedo> what am i doing wrong when xsane and scanimage -L report that no scanners are found, but the scanner is listed when i use sane-find-scanner? i know the scanner works, i have two ubuntu jaunty x86_64 systems, on one, the described problem occurs, on the other, everything works just fine
<ramram> barbarella, it says /usr/bin/kdm but what do I change it to, there is no file named gdm in /usr/bin?
<barbarella> ramram:/usr/sbin/gdm
<bishop> joining
<ramram> barbarella, and how to shift to gdm right now?
<ramram> barbarella, i mean without restarting?
<barbarella> ramram:CTRL-ALT-Backspace
<ramram> barbarella, but wouldn't that just restart the present X, which is kdm here?
<treyh222> using dd and a live cd, what command would I use to backup the entire hard drive to one file
<hareldvd> Using seahorse -e and -d, Do they have GUI as well?
<barbarella> ramram:i logout and start an other manager
<narrowtux> ramram: it restarts each X-Session and with it also all the programs included in it
<slashtact> !dd
<hwilde> help please I need help exporting opengl over a network
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd
<thalass> Hey, uh, stupid question. I'm trying to install an older version of a .deb package, and gdebi won't let me, even with sudo. What's the cli string to force-install a .deb package?
<thalass> s/string/command
<nijm> I have a dir which is many GBs in size. Anybody know how I can create many ISOs from this?
<Uuu> thalass: dpkg; however, be careful not to break your system; don't install important libs in such a way.
<ramram> ohk will try it now, but if I land in the command line, then how to start a particular window manager, instead of just X with "startx"
<slashtact> treyh222, "man dd" will give you all the info you need, it will something along the lines of dd if=/dev/sda of=/mount/point/of/file
<ramram> the command to start gdm "gdm start" something?
<unop> thalass, If a package is failing to install - you should understand why and not blindly force an install - you could break your system badly doing so
<Uuu> thalass: after that, you'll probably have broken dependencies.
<thalass> ah thanks. it's a version of OTTD that's  not trunk, and is probably slightly older anyway
<thalass> so it shouldn't kill the computer
<n0gear> treyh222: dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb conv=notrunc,noerror
<unop> nijm, have a look at genisoimage
<Uuu> thalass: it's not guaranteed it will work due to possibly unresolved dependencies.
<prefrontal> how do I figure out what device my usb mic is? i'm looking for something like hw:default,0. i don't think thats it though.
<n0gear> treyh222: check out http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Applications_GUI_Multimedia/How_To_Do_Eveything_With_DD
<nijm> unop, I have. It can split ISOs into 1GB files, but I can't see anything that lets you make multiple ISOs from a dir
<unop> nijm, does it absolutely have to be a set of ISO images?
<Pirate_Hunter> !lamp > Pirate_Hunter
<ubottu> Pirate_Hunter, please see my private message
<unop> nijm, I mean, why do you want ISO?
<nijm> unop, well, it could split the dir up into 4.7GB dirs
<nijm> I want to back it up to dvds
<unop> nijm,  you could create a tarball and split that up much more easily
<ramram> barbarella, narrowtux CTRL+ALT+backspace landed me on the command line and had to fire "startx" to go to gui, I want to start gdm from there??
<cabrey> ramram, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Dr_Willis> ramram:  'sudo service gdm start' is another way
<cabrey> ramram, or what Dr_Willis said
<ramram> thankyou
<thalass> it should tell me if there are unresolved dependencies, right? or do I have to add -V or something first?
<cabrey> thalass, it will complain loudly
<slayton> nijm, http://en.kioskea.net/faq/sujet-785-linux-cutting-a-file-into-several-parts
<xcerca> i have a file that is compressed and broken into smaller files...  file.rar , file.r00 , file.r01 ... file.r27 ,  how can i extract this ,  whatr program could i use ?
<thalass> good! haha
<dakarn> xerca: tar -zxvf filename.rar
<Dr_Willis> !rar | xcerca
<ubottu> xcerca: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<mezquitale> anyone here tried 9.04??does it have the rt kernel???
<xcerca> thanks
<Dr_Willis> err... tar dosent do rar last i looked.. :)
<Dr_Willis> unrar -e firstarchive.rar
<nijm> unop, cool. tar looks like the easiest option as genisoimage takes tar output on the standard input
<Jenova_skill> Is Anybody familiar with Power supply power needed for certain CPU?
<dakarn> apt-get unrar | profit
<nijm> slayton, cheers, I'll have a look
<unop> nijm,  tar czvf - /your/directory | split -a 3 -b 2G - BACKUP # untested, creates 2GB split parts named BACKUPaa, BACKUPab, etc
<mezquitale> Jenova_skill, which CPU are you talking about?  Most new power supplies will work fine, you just have to worry about peripherals, if you have one of the newer video cards you may need a power supply with higher rated wattage
<unop> nijm, if you are just creating backups .. you could just burn the parts directly to DVD instead of making them ISOs first
<nijm> unop, just dd it to the dvd?
<Agion> how can I set that a panel shows only it's desktops windows?
<Uuu> Agion: GNOME?
<Agion> yes
<unop> nijm,  no no, that wouldn't work -- if you used tar | split like i showed you .. split would create a number of files about ~2GB in size, each of which you would burn to DVD
<TrickTech> anyone know of a good c++ ide for ubuntu, i am looking to edit the pigin source code in anyone is interested
<unop> nijm, obviously you can tweak split to your needs
<bishop> leaving
<nijm> unop, I thought when you burned things to dvds it burns it as an ISO filesystem. I was just going to create the ISOs and burn them using wodim
<nijm> bishop, wait
<EsotericWombat> does anyone know how to make microphone capture work in Jaunty?
<xcerca> Dr_Willis , yea it looks like i can use unrar ,  do you know what switched i would use for somthing like that ?
<lunie2ns-linux> Hello, is there a way to have the system update, update to the beta?
<nijm> bishop, are you a tun/tap dev?
<unop> nijm, well, i don't see that being an easy feat
<Agion> Uuu: yes
<stevecam> lunie2ns-linux, yes
<xcerca> Dr_Willis  , n/m it's just unrar e file.rar
<lunie2ns-linux> stevecam: ok, so what do i need to do?
<topsoil> bye
<EsotericWombat> alsa isn't letting me enable microphone capture.  But if I unmute the microphone on the master settings, I can hear microphone input come through the speakers
<Uuu> Agion: Hmm, I don't use GNOME, maybe try to click with right mouse button and look for settings...
<stevecam> lunie2ns-linux, have you installed ubuntu yet?
<roracle> okay, now that i'm back, i have qsynth and timidy and jack installed
<unop> !karmic > lunie2ns-linux
<ubottu> lunie2ns-linux, please see my private message
<roracle> but i still know nothing about getting MIDI to work
<Agion> Uuu: I tried that and found nothing.. it used to be there
<l1k4n-ubuntu> !se
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<lunie2ns-linux> I have Jaunty installed
<lunie2ns-linux> 9.04 or whatever
<Pirate_Hunter> weird using tasksel command to install lamp is slower then me doing it manually.. hmmm, why is that?
<stevecam> lunie2ns-linux, have a look through the settings on the update manager, i dont feel comfortable explaining it all to you cas it was pretty easy to find, but go in to system, administration and software souces and you can get to the options there too
<frostburn> what configuration file defines default networks settings?  like /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-ethx
<juanez> !makeutils
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about makeutils
<lunie2ns-linux> stevecam:  ok thanks ill ask more in "+1" like the pm seems to be telling me
<juanez> !make
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<stevecam> lunie2ns-linux, what?
<slashtact> frostburn, i believe it is /etc/network/interfaces
<stevecam> !karmic > stevecam
<ubottu> stevecam, please see my private message
<frostburn> slashtact, i only see loopback and not eth0, let me man it
<lunie2ns-linux> stevecam:  i got a pm from ubottu saying to talk about the beta in "#ubuntu+1"
<vcghjkgfdcx> Can anyone here tell me why my screen has a grey shadow to the right of everything?
<lunie2ns-linux> im still pretty new to linux, is why i asked
<stevecam> oh, if your new to linux, beta might not be the best option
<vcghjkgfdcx> Beta is DEFINITELY NOT a good option for newbies.
<lunie2ns-linux> Ok,  i started with beta though, and its worked for me,..im just trying to see if i can find a new version that has my drivers from the getgo
<slashtact> frostburn, are you configuring a wireless device?
<lunie2ns-linux> cuz i need to reload but i dont remember how to make ndisloader reload my driver at bootup
<bastidrazor> !boot > lunie2ns-linux
<ubottu> lunie2ns-linux, please see my private message
<frostburn> slashtact, negative, i just don't want my resolv.conf to be overwritten by dhcp, i was lazy and did a just chattr +i    instead
<stevecam> !boot > stevecam
<ubottu> stevecam, please see my private message
<lunie2ns-linux> Although I do have a general, i think, linux question, My hard drive is partitioned, and I can't get it to automatically mount the other partition at bootup... i have to manually do it every time, i remember seeing something to fix this, but after i tried it, it didnt automatically load the partition on the next bootup
<stevecam> why are boot options discussed in PM?
<jmworx_> Any tips for resurrecting an X server? Everything seems to have frozen on my Jaunty box, except the mouse pointer. I can ssh to it fine though, so I'm hoping there's a way to fix the problem without having to kill the X server
<lunie2ns-linux> oh maybe that will answer both questions
<slayton> jmworx_, ctrl+alt+f3
<stevecam> jwulf, pkill Xorg
<bastidrazor> lunie2ns-linux, you need to add it to /etc/fstab
<lunie2ns-linux> bastidrazor: I have no idea what that means
<jmworx_> slayton: doesn nothing
<jmworx_> does
<slayton> jmworx_, than ssh in
<slayton> jmworx_, run top
<bastidrazor> !fstab > lunie2ns-linux
<ubottu> lunie2ns-linux, please see my private message
<Phil_26> Hi. I was thinking to install ubuntu 8.04, I mainly want stability. I was wondering if I will be able to update the software I use to their latest version using hardy? Firefox 3.5, the last version of brasero, songbird, etc? How it differ from jaunty software update regard. Thanks
<slayton> jmworx_, see what is using your cpu cyles and kill that
<jmworx_> slayton: did that already, I had kded4 taking 100% and I killed it
<jmworx_> now my system's mostly idle
<dakarn> phil_26: yep
<Phil_26> dakarn: what is the advantage of using jaunty if I can update all and every program I want with hardy then? :\
<magnetron> Phil_26: if you wan't stability, use the software that is shipped with hardy. if you want new software, use jaunty. you can't have them both
<Phil_26> ok
<jmworx_> In case it's of any help, it froze right when I was switching desktops and I have partially redrawn windows being displayed
<magnetron> Phil_26: you can't update all and every program you want to any version in hardy
<Phil_26> that make sense
<dakarn> phil_26: you get bug fixes, better support (hic) for certain platforms, ext4 filesystem, etc
<olskolirc> can someone tell me how I can send vbox to the system tray please?
<Phil_26> that's because I have a GMA 3100 intel graphic chipset in fact, and I read that their is some issue with jaunty
<Phil_26> I'm now sure if I'll run into trouble
<Phil_26> I'm not sure
<dakarn> uh jaunty uses the newest kernel which i find to provide better intel integrated graphics support
<dakarn> but i'm using 2.6.30
<Phil_26> ok
<niblets> i broke my install, and reinstalled in my / partition, now i cant access my home partition, and i have pretty much narrowed it down to the encryption. any ideas?
<treyh222> how to i mount /dev/hda on the ubuntu live cd?
<Phil_26> I'll give it a try and see how it works, thanks
<boss_mc> treyh222: like any other drive
<slayton> I setup xchat to autoidentify on login but it crashes everytime has anybody else had this problem in Jaunty?
<niblets> anyone have any ideas on my /home partition problem?
<moogie> getting a "your gpu is unplugged" error on boot up after installing nvidia drivers. my gpu works fine in XP and works fine before drivers are installed.
<dakarn> niblets: you saying you can't access / ?
<whiter> hey, is there any way to get a built-in finger print reader working for the ubuntu login process?
<slayton> niblets, whats the problem?
<niblets> i had to reinstall in my /, now, i cant access /home, and i think its due to the encryption
<slayton> did you encrypt your old /home dir?
<niblets> i think so, but i didnt change /home, only reinstalled the os
<slayton> are / and /home seperate partitions niblets
<niblets> yes slayton
<slayton> niblets, did you tell the installer to mount the /home partition at /home
<niblets> yes
<slayton> what happens when you cd to /home and type ls -al
<niblets> which line do you want?
<whiter> hey, is there any way to get a built-in finger print reader working for the ubuntu login process?
<niblets> drwxrwxrwx 31 niblets niblets 12288 2009-06-16 13:10 niblets
<niblets> but if i try to access it as user, i get an error saying volume doesnt exist. if i try to access it as root, nothing at all happens
<slayton>  !patience | whiter
<ubottu> whiter: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<picca> ubottu: did you ask him to repeat his question quickly
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<whiter> sorry
<Dr_Willis> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Dr_Willis> Everyone picks on the bot.
<TinFury> Someone help! :| I've installed UBUNTU on an old laptop....A sony X505.... ub version 9.04 everything is working great but files I copy to the system get corrupted..
<ChristopheDu80> hi
<Jonathan_L> TinFury: What files? What do you mean with corrupted?
<niblets> i could always just wipe my whole drive and reinstall, but i want to avoid that if possible.
<TinFury> I think they are mostly large files but I'm not sure. Someone give me advice on checking what's wrong
<ChristopheDu80> sorry about my bad english i need some help
<ChristopheDu80> i work about usb live bootable
<TinFury> johathan... Well I copied a movie to it via FTP... then when I got home I tried to DL the file via FTP again.... xfer stops half way thru
<Jonathan_L> I want to upgrade to Ubuntu 9.04. My / partition is on 8 GB, and I need another 300 MB free space for an upgrade. What's the best option for me? Unetbootin with the ISO to rezise the partition and then install from ISO/reboot and upgrade? Or are there better options?
<TinFury> Reports IO error
<HuegPneis> hi guys :)
<cabrey> TinFury, just how old is this laptop?
<TinFury> cabrey... the sony X505 is old... 2004
<jmworx_> Hmm... can't be good: Xorg invoked oom-killer: gfp_mask=0x1201d2, order=0, oomkilladj=0
<Jonathan_L> TinFury: I guess it's the connection. Try something more "crash safe" than FTP
<ChristopheDu80> im looking for linux gnu OS bootbale from usb where i can add windows portable apps
<bastidrazor> Jonathan_L, remove some packages that you can reinstall after the update
<boss_mc> Jonathan_L: try apt-get clean, the apt-get autoclean
<TinFury> XP works good on it
<ChristopheDu80> is it possible ?
<HuegPneis> whuts up niggas_
<HuegPneis> ?
<danilo> hi
<cabrey> TinFury, try a different, smaller file and see if it is corrupted or stop halfway through
<TinFury> It's not just FTP.... I wanted to recompile kernel. and dl'd the source but cant unzip
<ChristopheDu80> ?
<HuegPneis> i just smoked a joint. u guys wanna talk?
<TinFury> cabrey... ok. let me do that now
<jmworx_> Especially not good considering that my machine had 4GB RAM + 4 GB swap (and it wasn't even swapping when I got that OOM)
<perl> help people
<perl> any one onloine
<perl> i need some help
<cabrey> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jonathan_L> bastidrazor: Yeah, but I want to avoid that. Can easily get too messy
<bastidrazor> Jonathan_L, then how are you going to get 800MB free if you don't remove something..
<jmworx_> [drm:i915_gem_entervt_ioctl] *ERROR* Reenabling wedged hardware, good luck
<Jonathan_L> ChristopheDu80: Yeah, with Wine installed
<niblets> still here slayton?
<aaronorosen1> perl: whats your question?
<TinFury> cab the kernel source I've downloaded didn't get xfered from FTP it was an apt-get
<Jonathan_L> bastidrazor: Uhmm... Rezise partition? :P
<slayton> niblets, yes
<boss_mc> Jonathan_L: also try completely removing orphaned files (deborphan)
<niblets> any ideas on my problem?
<azerty> witam wszystkich
<aaronorosen1> niblets: whats your problem?
<boss_mc> Jonathan_L: or just boot into live CD/USB and run gparted...
<bastidrazor> Jonathan_L, that would work too.. you could use a gparted CD
<bastidrazor> !gparted > Jonathan_L
<ubottu> Jonathan_L, please see my private message
<webar7> there is kbuntu xbuntu ... is there an ebuntu ? totally enlightenment based?
<TinFury> cabrey: yea I did the small file.... transfered to ubuntu and back.... everything seems ok
<azerty> jak ustawic sterowniki wlasnosciowe ?
<slayton> niblets, what do you see under /home
<niblets> clean install on /, now i cant access /home. seperate partitions, pretty sure /home was encrypted
<Jonathan_L> I don't wanna burn anything to a CD. Got to few of them and no income yet
<slayton> if you use my name I see what you respond otherwise there is too much going in here for me to see what you respond
<cabrey> TinFury, ok then it is probably the FTP server dropping it. how big is the file?
<bastidrazor> Jonathan_L, use the ubuntu LiveCD
<niblets> as root, a see text that says access your private data, but if i click it does nothing. as user, i see my username, if i click, i get the error vikume doesnt exist
<TinFury> cab... it's not just that... I uploaded the move to ubuntu... that worked ok.. but I can't copy the avi from one place to another on ubuntu either
<boss_mc> Jonathan_L: unetbootin a usb then
<niblets> ok slayton, ill use your name
<morespeed> i am making a theme on my own ....     then i changed the panel.rc file ...  in that i changed the xthicknees and ythickness to 50  ,300   after that screen appeared with big icons and ater change the theme though command line the i got back the screen to normal but the main panel was on top not able to move
<TinFury> cabrey: the file was 650mb
<aaronorosen1> niblets: probably a chown to you or a chmod
<Jonathan_L> boss_mc: I guess it works with the harddrive too
<niblets> ive tried both aaron, no luck. i still cant access /home
<cabrey> TinFury, try d/l'ing the ubuntu ISO & see if it corrupts/stops, how fast is your connection? I don't want  to waste your time
<noteventime> Does anyone know how to disable hardware acceleration in Adobe Flash player 10. I can't use the built in settings panel for some reason.
<TinFury> cabrey: my connection is not that fast.... it would prob take about an hour.
<noteventime> So I was hoping there was some clear text configuration somewhere
<aaronorosen1> niblets: ls -l / post the line that has /home in it
<cabrey> TinFury, what ftp client are you using?/
<TinFury> cabrey:  I have another linux box here. I could DL a large file from a local server?
<TinFury> cabrey: bulletproof ftp
<niblets> drwxrwxrwx 31 niblets niblets 12288 2009-06-16 13:10 niblets
<aaronorosen1> niblets: ls -l / | grep home
<niblets> drwxrwxrwx   3 root root  4096 2009-06-16 11:40 home
<cabrey> TinFury, yes try that & it *might* be the client. i always used nautilus or filezilla, I'm not familiar with that client
<Guest28424> hey guys, i am having a little issue here
<aaronorosen1> niblets: what does it say when you type cd ~
<Guest28424> i am running xfce, and i now added nm-applet to the default starting programs, so it acually comes up now
<TinFury> ok so run ftp client on the computer I'm having problems with and DL a large file.
<Guest28424> but i was wondering if there was a way to get it to not ask for the keyring password on login
<niblets> niblets@ubuntu:~$
<Jonathan_L> Guest28424: Change the source code and recompile? :P
<bastidrazor> TinFury, md5 the file before and after transfer
<Jonathan_L> Or SHA2 :)
<aaronorosen1> niblets: so what do you mean it doesn't let you access your home dir? What are you doing that its not letting you do.
<dlynes> In Debian, I configure the network in /etc/network/interfaces.  Where do I do the same thing in Ubuntu Jaunty?
<frostburn> TinFury, you might consider using rsync as well
<dakarn> dlynes: nm-applet has a GUI
<dlynes> dakarn: any text files, or console apps?
<niblets> using my file manager, as usr, if i click /hom/niblets, i get an error saying volume does not exist. as root, i get text that says access your private data, but does nothing if i click on it, im just trying to access anything on /home........
<dakarn> dylnes: open network manager, unlock, and edit
<TinFury> Ok the file is transferring
<slayton> niblets, Goto /home and type ls -al then pastebin the result
<slayton> niblets, I asked you to do this like 30 minutes ago
<TinFury> I really hope I can get this to work...... It runs great on this laptop.
<dlynes> dakarn: You mean /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/*?
<abdullah> how do i login as root
<niblets> slayton, are you saying to cd to home?
<slayton> niblets, yes
<slayton> abdullah, you can't
<boss_mc> !root | abdullah
<ubottu> abdullah: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<TinFury> I dont think it's a hardware problem because ubuntu didn't give any problems on the install
<dakarn> abdullah: sudo su
<moogie> getting a "your gpu is unplugged" error on boot up after installing nvidia drivers. my gpu works fine in XP and works fine before drivers are installed.
<abdullah> i know the root password
<aaronorosen1> niblets: or chown your /home to yourself right now root owns it...
<TinFury> I had downloaded a series of large rar files 100MB from the web with ubuntu and when I tried to extract unrar failed on one of the files
<dlynes> abdullah: Ctrl-Alt-F2 to get a terminal
<TinFury> saying I/O error... that isn't even FTP at all
<abdullah> login with root user
<dakarn> aaronorosen1: it's fine that root owns /home but /home/niblets  would be owned by him
<bastidrazor> TinFury, that has nothing to do with your hardware or software.. you need to verify the files.. md5sum is your solution
<cabrey> TinFury, it sounds like the HDD has bad sectors that the FS hasn't marked yet
<aaronorosen1> dakarn: /home/niblets is owned by him. I have no idea what hes trying to do his ~ is 777
<niblets> slayton, i dont know the pastebin, and its only three lines
<TinFury> bastidrazor: md5sum?
<niblets> rwxrwxrwx  3 root    root     4096 2009-06-16 11:40 .
<aaronorosen1> niblets: just paste it
<niblets> drwxr-xr-x 21 root    root     4096 2009-06-16 11:32 ..
<niblets> drwxrwxrwx 31 niblets niblets 12288 2009-06-16 13:10 niblets
<TinFury> cabrey: how can I get FS to mark them?
<Nightchill> where can i find old packages like catalyst 9.2
<hartmannp> sdf
<slayton> !pastebin | niblets
<ubottu> niblets: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<bastidrazor> !md5sum > TinFury
<ubottu> TinFury, please see my private message
<aaronorosen1> slayton: those permissions look fine to me..
<cabrey> TinFury, you reboot in recovery mode & the menu will have something about the disk or file system check
<aaronorosen1> slayton: right/
<pygmalion> where is the configuration file for desktop notifications? i want to make them appear in the top right instead of the bottom right
<aaronorosen1> slayton: right? *
<hartmannp> can sombody help me? how do i change the channel
<hartmannp> ?
<cabrey> TinFury, I forget what it is exactly
<cabrey> hartmannp, /join #channel
<hartmannp> want to ubuntu-de
<Slade> If i have the monotype corsiva font on my windows drive, can i copy it from there and use it in open office?
<treyh222> !help hartmannp
<hartmannp> ok thx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help hartmannp
<cabrey> hartmannp, /join #ubuntu-de
<dakarn> !font > slade
<ubottu> slade, please see my private message
<hartmannp> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<aaronorosen1> hartmannp  /join #ubuntu-de
<treyh222> hartmannp, what you trying to do?
<slayton> they look fine, niblets aaronorosen1
<bastidrazor> TinFury, and yes with i/o error you do need to do a FS check on your drives
<treyh222> hartmannp, type /join #help
<cabrey> !fsck | TinFury
<ubottu> TinFury: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<slayton> niblets, can you cd into /home/niblest
<bastidrazor> !cookie | cabrey
<ubottu> cabrey: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<aaronorosen1> niblets: can you ls /home/niblest
<petafile> So I'd like to be able to stream from my music collection over a network.  What's the easiest way to set something like that up?
<dlynes> dakarn: So what you're telling me is there's no way to get ubuntu to use /etc/network/interfaces?
<TinFury> Yes that is what I want... forced check on reboot
 * cabrey needs milk tho
<niblets> it just goes back to niblets@ubuntu
<coz_> guys  I am  still having issues with monitor insisting to sleep   even though thing s  are overridden in xorg I did place this in with no effect  http://pastebin.com/m7600061a
<prefrontal> why I try to `sudo apt-get install wink' it tells me that wink is not available.. http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/wink
<dlynes> dakarn: Or to use the command line, instead of forcing me to use the gui for everything?
<ubuntutester> how do i login with the root user
<TinFury> let me try that and come back... I just tested the file I transfered too..... this transfer was fine...
<aaronorosen1> slayton: he can cd to his home i had him cd ~ fine a sec ago
<cabrey> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<petafile> ubuntutester: sudo su
<TinFury> It was a large rar and I unrared it
<Pirate_Hunter> just restarted apache and got this warning - apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, how do i fix it?
<slayton> hmmm... weird
<aaronorosen1> niblets: i would do a chmod 777 ~/* see if that fixes the problem that your having.
<dakarn> dlynes: you can manually set everything with /etc/network/interfaces
<treyh222> Pirate_Hunter, ignore it
<slayton> Pirate_Hunter, google
<dlynes> dakarn: but Jaunty didn't read it on boot up
<ubuntutester> root
<aaronorosen1> slayton: I think he is trying to access a file in his ~ that he doesn't gave read privlidles.
<treyh222> Pirate_Hunter, wants you to basically put the full domain name in the httpd.conf
<dlynes> dakarn: I'm tried to set network aliases.... i.e. eth0:0, eth0:1, eth0:2, eth0:3, ...
<slayton> niblets, try running chown niblets /home/niblets -rf
<TinFury> bastidrazor: by FS check you mean fsck right?
<Pirate_Hunter> treyh222, oh ok no problem than i will ignore it its only for production purpose
<aaronorosen1> slayton:  he already owns that..
<menboy> how do i bood my customized  operating systen with grub?
<niblets> aaron,  chmod 777 ~/*, didnt work
<bastidrazor> TinFury, yes, follow the link cabrey  gave you
<aaronorosen1> menboy /boot/grub.conf
<Jonathan_L> bye. I'll try to clear some more space on my HDD, or I'll rezise the partition
<menboy> ty
<dlynes> dakarn: s/tried/trying/
<aaronorosen1> niblets: did it say anything or it just didn't resolve your problem?
<TinFury> ok brb
<niblets> slayton: it says r is an invalid option
<Curly_Q> Greetings folks.
<niblets> aaron, it didnt resolve the problem
<slayton> niblets, try -R
<hansolo> hello every one
<mezquitale> anyone knows if java works on 64 bit ubuntu????
<dakarn> dlynes: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<mezquitale> anyone knows if java works on 64 bit ubuntu 9.04??
<hansolo>  mezquitale - it should
<Curly_Q> I just downloaded Ubuntu Server.  What benefits does Ubuntu have over other distros?
<Curly_Q> Besides being Debian?
<niblets> slayton, R worked, but it still didnt resolve my problem
<Shooree> my add/remove doesn't show anything on xubuntu 8.10, how can I fix this? synaptic works fine, apt-get update yields no results
<lukasz> blin.pl
<boss_mc> !ubuntu | Curly_Q
<ubottu> Curly_Q: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<slayton> niblets, hmm... i'm stumped sorry
<dakarn> curly_q: package support, libraries, and support
<Guest15217> Anyone here having experience installing samba4 with openldap backend on ubuntu 9.04? I keep getting permission denied for the config when starting the slapd servers after provisioning.
<hansolo> Curly_Q - well its has a larg user base, farly fast...but ubuntu server dosent have a gui (btw)
<boss_mc> Curly_Q: I expected there to be more there, mostly support, testing and ease of use
<niblets> slayton, no worries
<boss_mc> hansolo: would you expect a server to have a GUI?
<Curly_Q> Well, the thing I want to know is that Ubuntu is for free but the nice packages are for sale. Where is the logic there?
<dakarn> dlynes, did that work?
<moejoe> Anyone here using an Acer Aspire One? I seem to cap CPU when I stream things off you tube. (Xubuntu)
<Nightchill> can someone help me please, where can i find old catalyst? 9.3 or 9.2
<hansolo> boss_mc - well win server dose ...
<rrittenhouse> how do I get my Toshiba eStudio 2500c to use a department code in Jaunty? It worked FINE in Ibex!
<boss_mc> Curly_Q: all software packages are free... they sell support contracts...
<Curly_Q> OK. that makes sense.
<boss_mc> hansolo: yeah, but... seriously?
<dlynes> dakarn: No
<menboy> what is the differnt between ubuntu en xubuntu?
<francisr> I am having problems installing Ubuntu 9.04 Server on a Dell T300 server with a 5x1.5TB RAID5. The installer finds the disk and installs, but refuses to boot. Grub = ok, but fails on init (file system error). FS is EXT3, but I have a 40MB utility partition + 20GB Vista first. Any ideas?
<ceekey_> hi
<SiDi> menboy: the xubuntu session uses XFCE, which is faster and uses less RAM
<boss_mc> xubuntu ! menboy
<hansolo> boss_mc - true but someone says "i just dowloaded ubuntu server" and then "... what makes it better" so its just a precaution
<Curly_Q> I would like to do Adobe streaming video and more and will Ubuntu assist in this and work with Microsoft stuff?
<boss_mc> !xubuntu | menboy
<ubottu> menboy: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<ceekey_> and how about ubuntu studio???
<moejoe> one uses gnome the other xfce
<mach3> When you
<menboy> so xubuntu is better?
<niblets> aaron, any other ideas?
<JohnnyH> Anyone here having experience installing samba4 with openldap backend on ubuntu 9.04? I keep getting permission denied for the config when starting the slapd servers after provisioning.
<SiDi> !xubuntu-channels
<ubottu> Support: #xubuntu | Developer Discussion: #xubuntu-devel | Offtopic chatter: #xubuntu-offtopic
<fccf> menboy: xubuntu is slimmer, can run on less... that does not make it better
<mach3> When you're attempting to mount a .img, and it asks for a specified filesystem, what do you do to the mount command to...remedy that error?
<dakarn> dlynes: can you ifdown eth1         then ifup eth1
<menboy> ok :p
<SiDi> fccf: its better cause it has a mouse in its logo !
<boss_mc> menboy: depends what you want, for old machines xubuntu is good, for modern ones GNOME looks nice and is user friendly, but it's your call, there's also kubuntu (kde)
<menboy> then i will keep ubuntu :)
 * SiDi uses Xubuntu on a machine with 4GB.
<ltcabral_> how do i remove a user from a group by terminal?
<niblets> there is also crunchbang........ ubuntu based, running openbox, its very lean
<fccf> SiDi: and that mouse is stuck on a wheel going round and round
<dakarn> crunchbang is awesome ;)
<mezquitale> menboy, it all depends on what you mean by "better".  If you have a slow machine xubuntu will be faster, yes, but you will not have all the functionalities and ease of use as say ubuntu or kubuntu
<bastidrazor> mach3, from my understanding you can't mount an .IMG since that is a mac format. you need to convert it to iso. you can do this with poweriso
<menboy> somebody knows nimblex?
<hansolo>  niblets - i can vouch for crunch bang very nice
<SiDi> fccf: it can escape from the wheel and go in the clouds ! flying mouse
<niblets> its the shizzle
<bastidrazor> ltcabral, you could edit /etc/groups
<moejoe> for crunchbang i have heard it is not stable, how long have you had uptime with it?
<dlynes> dakarn: It's working, as long as I don't put eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces
<dakarn> there isn't an official 9.04 for crunchbang so install 8.10 and the 2.6.30 kernel
<mach3> bastidrazor...lame. Uh...Well, I ddrescued my disk in .img, can I ddrescue it in .iso?
<ltcabral_> bastidrazor: just that will do?
<Curly_Q> fccf, I suppose you could squeeze UBUNTU on a floppy disk too.   :)
<dlynes> dakarn: as soon as I put eth0's definition in there, and then reboot, it all goes to hell in a handbasket
<niblets> moejoe, ive been using it for weeks, no problems, other than ones i have created
<hansolo> Curly_Q - no floppys for ubuntu
<fccf> Curly_Q: prolly not ... but it does fit on a CD quite nicely
<niblets> they are quite friendly over on the forums too, so there is support
<bastidrazor> ltcabral, yes, they'll need to relog before it takes effect
<bastidrazor> mach3, i don't know
<eitreach> Is there any easy way to batch convert avis into ipod-format?
<Curly_Q> There is a nice floppy called:  "PICO BSD" on a floppy which is nice.
<mezquitale> which bittorrent client does anyone recommend?  I am using bittornado and it's a bit slow, not too many people logged in sharing files.
<dlynes> dakarn: /etc/network/interfaces doesn't get initialized during bootup, and I'm guessing that's because whenever interfaces gets loaded, it's before network-manager gets run, and so eth0 doesn't exist yet, and consequently I cannot assign virtual interfaces to it
<hansolo> Curly_Q - yes true remember that floppys have 1.4'ish mb of space
<moejoe> niblets: what are you running it on? i cap CPU like crazy on this little acer.
<ThorsonB_> hi
<lunie2ns-linux> This isnt making much sense to me..
<Curly_Q> True.
<B0BBY> Hello People.
<B0BBY> how do I verify whether I have java installed or not....?
<hansolo> ThorsonB_ - hi
<SiDi> B0BBY: hello. go to java.com, they'll tell you
<ThorsonB_> hansolo you a linux pro?
<dakarn> dlynes: one sec
<B0BBY> of course, java -version says, 1.6.0.0. IcedTea6 1.3.1
<beware> i get "failed to fetch", error 404, for some packages, in ubuntu's update manager
<B0BBY> but not sure if the complete jre is installed. I can't type in jre..
<hansolo> ThorsonB_ - sorta
<lunie2ns-linux> Im still not getting how to use fstab to make it automatically mount my drive on boot.
<B0BBY> SiDi: java.com site will detect....?
<boss_mc> B0BBY: java -version gives the jre, javac -version fives the jdk
<niblets> moejoe, see my private message
<mezquitale> B0BBY, the easiest way is to go to "add/remove" search for "java" and it'll give you all the java components that are currently installed or that you can install
<moejoe> Sorry new to IRC :S
<hansolo> ThorsonB_ - but most of us are to fire away
<Pirate_Hunter> for a development server do i really need to protect apache directories if so which ones?
<SiDi> B0BBY: yes, they have a page for that
<hansolo> ThorsonB_ - sorry thats so not to
<cabrey> B0BBY, icedtea is the open source java plugin. install sun-java6-jre & sun-java6-plugin
<Curly_Q> Hansolo, I am so glad that now-a-days, one can boot from a USB device such as a FLASH device. That makes floppies outmoded in most modern cases.
<B0BBY> mezquitale: thanks. :)
<B0BBY> SiDi: thanks. :)
<B0BBY> cabrey: that's what I was looking for. :) I'll just install that one. :) thanks.
<hansolo> Curly_Q - yes thats is a nce fature
<cabrey> B0BBY, yea i always install the official sun java stuff
<B0BBY> can't wait for the day java becomes obsolete.
<Rochvellon> hiho, i get a failure if i want open my scanner (brother mfc-235c) I/O-Error. all drivers are installed ( http://rochs.pastebin.com/df3ca7c0 ). printer is working well. what could it be?
<eitreach> Is there any easy way to batch convert avis into ipod-format?
<Curly_Q> Not only that hansolo, I purchased a USB Floppy Drive for $3.00 at the GoodWill store. That comes in handy for some of the installations needed.
<B0BBY> cabrey: I only get it if I have to and so keep forgetting package name.
<B0BBY> cabrey: normally keep my machines free of java. But some apps require it. so I'll install. :)
<mezquitale> Curly_Q, what's a "floppie"???
<Curly_Q> lol
<hansolo> Curly_Q - haha lol yeah, some times you cant beat a floppy
<CleanLaundry> how do you chmod directories?
<regeya> o_O
<Curly_Q> My dad always said: "Any port in the storm."
<mezquitale> <---- hasnt used a floppy in years
<hansolo> Curly_Q - :)
<Pirate_Hunter> for a development server do i really need to protect apache directories if so which ones?
<hansolo> !ubottu | floppy
<ubottu> floppy: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hansolo> ?wtf
<Curly_Q> Nowadays you can put an OS and a Server on a Memory Stick.
<boss_mc> !floppy | hansolo
<Curly_Q> You can purchase a 65 GIG Memory FLASH Stick for about $50.00 now.
<ubottu> hansolo: To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<Rochvellon> hiho, i get a failure if i want open my scanner (brother mfc-235c) I/O-Error. all drivers are installed ( http://rochs.pastebin.com/df3ca7c0 ). printer is working well. what could it be?
<hansolo> Curly_Q - yup great for ...everything
<bastidrazor> CleanLaundry, chmod -R
<Dream-Ubu> hey. anyone know how to get sound on the intel little falls 2 working?
<hansolo> !floppy disk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about floppy disk
<hansolo> damm
<Curly_Q> Bastidrazor, the only drawback is setting up the drivers for it for the older machines. Such as Win 98.
<suweid> I've deleted a folders Music and Video, since I gathered I wouldn't need them. Along with them I deleted the templates folder. How can I restore it to re-enable templates on right click?
<lunie2ns-linux> So can anyone help me with fstab the link is just confusing me
<Curly_Q> In other words, one must put the drivers on a CD disk and install it to use the USB FLASH drive.
<beware> apt-get update fixed the problem (packages not fetching), i think this is ugly and shouldn't happen
<francisr> Is there a max size for the / partition (ext3) other than what the installer allows? (apparently >6TB)
<bastidrazor> lunie2ns-linux, pastebin sudo blkid and sudo fdisk -l
<CleanLaundry> bastidrazor, thanks
<hansolo> suweid - umm sorry but that was a littel stupid .... try making another user and coping over the fiels
<suweid> You are sorry that I was stupid? Or are you stupified by my actions?
<Curly_Q> Suweid, you can always use a
<bishop> joining
<dakarn> dlynes: are you getting eth0 no such device error?
<Curly_Q> Data Recovery Software for that.
<hansolo>  suweid - a bit of both
<max_> How could I go about installing something from an old repository?
<suweid> hansolo, I respectfully disagree. When I get a new home directory, I expect it to be clean. Much like getting a new appartment. If it's not, I take matters into my own hands.
<wildc4rd> evening all
<Repentinus> Is there some sort of Eclipse repository with the latest version for Ubuntu?
<hansolo>  suweid - yes true...hmm it might be the folders might be somewhere on the install cd...
<rutter> hey, can anyone tell me where the sessions conf file is located? - I can find it anywhere.
<Curly_Q> Before anyone makes any changes on any computer, it is always best to make copies and backups first before doing something that compromises an operation.
<Repentinus> Anyway, what's the best IDE for PHP on Ubuntu? (Would use Zend Studio 5 on Windows.)
<hansolo> rutter - yes backup and backup again
<lunie2ns-linux> bastidrazor: http://pastebin.com/m21a08fcb       http://pastebin.com/m15d4b805
<rutter> hansolo: I don't follow
<bastidrazor> lunie2ns-linux, which partition do you want to add to fstab?
<st3vie> Repentinus, Zend Studio 5 is also the best on Linux (in my opinion)
<hansolo> rutter - i was recommending to backup to many locations
<Repentinus> Ok. What about C, C++ and Java? Found my choice for Python, IDLE as on Windows.
<hansolo> rutter - as was Curly_Q
<lunie2ns-linux> bastidrazor:  The NTFS 67 GB partition..and i want it to mount to /media/disk like it does right now when i manually do it if possible
<st3vie> Repentinus, there is PDT, Netbeans 6.7 (has PHP support, not quite perfect, but getting better)
<rutter> hansolo: backup what? I just want to know where the sessions conf file is
<hansolo> rutter - the sessions conf file
<Repentinus> Eclipse is big no for me. I do not want software to tell me that I need to make a project...
<hansolo> rutter - befor you change it
<st3vie> Repentinus, check out Netbeans 6.7 from the website? Or maybe Eclipse, with extra plugins. So you can use all the languages in one IDE?
<stickboy> amazon mp3 has ubuntu version but it's 8.10 and 32bit only. how would i get it for 64bit?
<hansolo> rutter - after you find out where it is
<lunie2ns-linux> bastidrazor:  do I need to unmount the drive before i do this??
<treyh222> when using the ubuntu 9.04 cd, if i boot to the live cd, what does it detect the local drive as? trying to do dd to /dev/sda but not working?
<n0gear> can i edit screen resolutions manually from some file?
<Repentinus> I'll check out Netbeans.
<rutter> hansolo: ok, fine good advice, but where is it?
<st3vie> Repentinus, then ZS5.5 is certainly the best of real IDE
<Sinatra> anybody use their webcam on ubuntu?
<bastidrazor> lunie2ns-linux, no.. give me a bit and i'll have the line you need to insert to fstab
<st3vie> Sinatra, yes. In Skype I had plug and play :)
<hansolo> rutter - did you try going to place's serch for files setting seach to "file system" and typing in sessions.conf
<lunie2ns-linux> bastidrazor: ok thanks
<rocko> after upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 how do you get all the new artwork?
<dakarn> treyh222: sudo fdisk -l        will show you all the drives and partitions currently mounted
<rocko> my boot up screen is not the new bootup screen
<menboy> i did install ubuntu with wubi... a ubuntu installer
<ubuntu> hi, using the live dvd, i've installed the latest skype.deb and all dependencies, but when i try to run it it tells me /usr/bin/skype doesn't exist when it clearly done. i can only the file in vi, but execve() on that file fails with -1 (file does not exist).....  what the hell?
<ubuntu> done=does
<Rochvellon> hiho, i get a failure if i want open my scanner (brother mfc-235c) I/O-Error. all drivers are installed ( http://rochs.pastebin.com/df3ca7c0 ). printer is working well. what could it be?
<hansolo> ubuntu - its only installed on the ram drive ubuntu creates for its live disk
<NicEXE> how can I install ubuntu 9.04 on my MacBook Pro?
<ubuntu> so?
<hansolo> ubuntu - aka its not realy installed
<donny> Hi guys. I was having some problems running a really basic cron job. Anyone knowledgeable want to help?
<ubuntu> but other stuff works, why can't it run the skype binary?
<bastidrazor> lunie2ns-linux, first gksudo gedit /etc/fstab  ..then at the bottom add this line :: UUID=C07404CB7404C5DE /media/disk ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<menboy> g2g
<menboy> bye
<hansolo> ubuntu - ,hmm now that i dont know, you might have not enuough ram for it, do you get any errors when you run it
<ubuntu> just no such file or directory
<ubuntu> i have 2gb ram
<hades_pt> hello all
<hansolo> ubuntu - ah, is see it is eather corrupted or somthing else dose it give you a "more deatlie" or something option
<darlek> !ubottu | darlek
<ubottu> darlek, please see my private message
<darlek> !ubottu | darlek
<lunie2ns-linux> bast so ok,...so after i reboot, it should automatically recreat that folder and mount the drive in it/
<dakarn> what's up with ubuntusatanic.org
<hades_pt> its possible use  chown in a partition ?
<|Ryan> I need help - I try to install virtual box and a red error message says: Dependancy is not satisfyable libpython 2.6
<lunie2ns-linux> bastidrazor:  last message was to u :p
<hansolo> darlek pleas stop spamming the thread
<darlek> what's up?  How do I prevent some programs from loading on startup?  I don't have wicd monitor selected in startup programs for example, but I still need to turn it off from sudo /etc/init.d/wicd stop .  Where is there a specific list of programs that init.d is using or ubuntu tutorial
<bastidrazor> lunie2ns-linux, you can test it without rebooting.. unmount the drive now.. sudo umount /media/disk then type sudo mount -a  .. if it mounts all worked
<Dream-Ubu> anyone know where i can find the sound drivers for the intel little falls 2?
<zefyr> do you folks know if the new grub2 in ubuntu 9.1 koala will detect the vista loader?
<ActionParsnip> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Dream-Ubu> PARSNIP! :P long time no see[
<hansolo> zefyr - it should i bleave the old one did to
<hades_pt> bastidrazor:  your message for me ?
<MaT-dg1> I have a smartcardreader attached to the usb. No linux drivers on cd, how can I verify that the reader works?
<|Ryan> I need help - I try to install virtual box and a red error message says: Dependancy is not satisfyable libpython 2.6
<ActionParsnip> darlek: bum is a great app formanagng startup apps
<bastidrazor> hades_pt, you can chown the directory it is mounted to
<darlek_> thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> !info bum | darlek
<ubottu> darlek: bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1-2 (jaunty), package size 81 kB, installed size 516 kB
<hades_pt> partition was created whit live cd
<lunie2ns-linux> bastidrazor:  fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/disk: No such file or directory
<hades_pt> or im no owner
<bastidrazor> lunie2ns-linux, sudo mkdir /media/disk and then try sudo mount -a again
<dlynes>  Ubuntu doesn't have an inittab?
<|Ryan> Please somebody.
<ActionParsnip> dlynes: it does and doesnt
<meoblast001> does anyone else have issues where when pidgin makes noises it sounds like their speakers are going to explode?
<dlynes> ActionParsnip: Good political answer :)
<lunie2ns-linux> bastidrazor:  thanks, that seems to have done it
<hansolo> |Ryan - pleas be pationt if no one answers your question right now just re-ask later
<ActionParsnip> dlynes: best way to be
<|Ryan> meodlast001: Turn them down?
<dlynes> ActionParsnip: What exactly do you mean, Dubbaya?
<meoblast001> doesn't matter the volume
<bastidrazor> lunie2ns-linux, no problem. enjoy :)
<meoblast001> it just makes staticy noises
<meoblast001> doesn't matter what speakers they are
<lunie2ns-linux> bastidrazor:  so it will boot like that now, correct? thanks
<hansolo> meoblast001 that wold be the incoming message sound...or somthing
<ActionParsnip> |Ryan: haveyou tried installing the dep on its own
<zefyr> hansolo: yeah, my old one did... i tried installing kubuntu 9.1 alpha2 and it didnt detect it... but the install also seems to hang...so i just wondered if anyone else got it to etect the vista loader before i try to reinstall again.
<meoblast001> hansolo: yes
<bastidrazor> lunie2ns-linux, yes on boot it will be mounted
<lunie2ns-linux> bastidrazor: great
<|Ryan> ActionParsnip: How do I do this?
<qbrix> What's the best way to connect to an X session in ubuntu via a windows machine? For example I use putty for ssh, but what about graphical?
<|thomson|> hey folks. is there anybody knowing a good web library for c++? for sending http requests or so
<hansolo> zefyr well i did so you should be good :)
<zefyr> cool
<kris_> Hi. What's the name of the kernel module that notifies you whenever a file has been updated/changed? It starts with an "i".
<zefyr> thanks
<ActionParsnip> |Ryan: sudo apt-get install libpython2.6
<Repentinus> |thomson|, CURL?
<unop> kris_, inotify
<hansolo> meoblast001 - well go to options and where it says enable sounds unchck that
<kris_> unop: That's it. Thanks.
<meoblast001> then i won't kknow when i'm getting messages
<hansolo> zefyr - no prob
<hansolo> meoblast001 - well have fun then
<|Ryan> ActionParsnip:Couldn't find package.
<dlynes> ActionParsnip: So, in other words, you were being facetious?  You really don't have a clue about the inittab in ubunut?
<ActionParsnip> |Ryan: i just found it with: apt-cache search libpython
<hansolo> meoblast001 - sory just wathc the icon it changes to a smily face whn you have a message and the taskbar item flashes
<|Ryan> Ah.
<dlynes> ActionParsnip: I'm just trying to figure out what run level this stupid box is starting up in
<ActionParsnip> dlynes: i'mfamiliar with inittab
<meoblast001> hansolo: i'll just reinstall the sounds package.... either that or this sound card isn't very good at all
<jrib> dlynes: why would it matter what level it starts at?
<dlynes> ActionParsnip: I'm guessing it's somewhere between run level 4 and level 5
<|Ryan> Mine didn't find it, still.
<hansolo> meoblast001 - ok sounds (lol) good :)
<zefyr> thats the one think about linux..sound always seems to be a bitch
<ActionParsnip> dlynes: ifits the recovery mode than its single user (level 2 i think), if its gui then its 6
<dlynes> jrib:  Because then I know whether it's reading /etc/init.d/rc4.d or /etc/init.d/rc5.d
<ActionParsnip> !runlevel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel
<dlynes> ActionParsnip: run level 6 is reboot; run level 0 is halt
<jrib> dlynes: runlevel 2 is the default runlevel and runlevels 2-5 are identical by default
<bishop> leaving
<hansolo> zefyr - sigh yah
<max_> How can I force aptitude to get a packge from an old repository?
<ActionParsnip> dlynes: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runlevel
<ActionParsnip> dlynes: bah, ok 5
<jrib> max_: why...?
<unop> max_, aptitude install package=version
<dlynes> jrib:  If they're identical, why are the separate directories, instead of symbolic links?
<hansolo> !aptitude | max
<ubottu> max: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<stormchas2000> Ryan it is there i just loaded it just as he put typed it
<max_> jrib: Trying to get an older verison of VLC.
<jrib> dlynes: why would they have to be symlinks to be identical...
<jrib> dlynes: feel free to check for yourself...
<unop> max_, find out what the version of vlc is in the other repository then.   aptitude install vlc=$version
 * Dream-Ubu download some food
<dakarn> zefyr: if it isn't sound -- wireless
<max_> unop: I know what version is in the other repo.
<zefyr> dakarn: the distros in the past year have been hip to my broadcom wifi
<hansolo> zefyr - oh ya big problems with that wireless
<jrib> max_: sudo apt-get install PACKAGE=VERSION if you must
<dakarn> rocko: you need usplash
<skel> hi, does anyone know how I can kick off the migration assistant manually?
<ActionParsnip> zefyr: broadcom used to use ndiswrapper, they are a little more forgiving now but personally i avoid them like lady gaga
<rantikrist> help wanted
<zefyr> lady gaga?
<dakarn> just dance
<zefyr> whose she?
<Dream-Ubu> zefyr: i wish i didn't know but i do
 * zefyr must not be hip
<lunie2ns-linux> Hmm im using ndiswrapper for my broadcom, should i be using something else?
<hansolo> ActionParsnip - lol, and yah i have a brodcom based lappy, pain in the but
<ActionParsnip> hansolo: shop smart, shop s-mart
<lunie2ns-linux> hansolo:  me too
<rantikrist> i need a command line way of supplying the network password and which network ID to connect to
<lunie2ns-linux> is there something better for Broadcom?
<hansolo> ActionParsnip - ya ya
<rantikrist> can anyone help me?
<dakarn> !iwconfig | rantikrist
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iwconfig
<ActionParsnip> lunie2ns-linux: you can use fwcutter
<skel> or alternatively, does anyone know a tool aside from readpst (tried it, didn't work) that will allow me to convert pst's to mbox format? (outport doesn't see my archive.pst)
<dakarn> try ifconfig
<dakarn> !ifconfig | rantikrist
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifconfig
<lunie2ns-linux> ActionParsnip: How does fwcuter work? better than ndiswrapper?...
<zefyr> rantikrihes piping it into you ;)
<zefyr> oops
<kr> bonsoir
<zefyr> hes piping it into you ;)
<hansolo> lunie2ns-linux - the latest *buntus all support most brodcom chipsets ( i beleave
<kr> j'ai un conflit bluetooth/wifi sur mon odi need some help
<jrib> !fr | kr
<ubottu> kr: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<dakarn> i'm going to sudo rm ubottu if he doesn't start cooperating
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<lunie2ns-linux> hansolo:  oh i had to use ndiswrapper with jacky jaunt beta...
<bishop> joining
<zefyr> man, i flunke french..bad memories
<lunie2ns-linux> hansolo:  has it been since that? or maybe i just have a broadcomm that wasnt included
<hansolo> lunie2ns-linux - yes but i mean all non beata non-rc regular relese
<lunie2ns-linux> hmm
<hansolo> lunie2ns-linux - yes i bleave so
<ActionParsnip> lunie2ns-linux: better is speculative, i say try it
<lunie2ns-linux> Id like to test that, but i would hate if it didnt work, since it took me forever to get this working
<lunie2ns-linux> How do i see what one i ahve now in terminal again?
<rocko> dakarn its already  installed
<lunie2ns-linux> what network card that is
<hansolo> lunie2ns-linux - ya  that wold suck
<rocko> dakarn I am using xfce version of ubuntu but I use gnome now for primary desktop
<dakarn> rocko: update
<dakarn> :(
<rocko> dakarn I would like to have the current ubuntu slash screen instead of the old xubuntu one
<dakarn> it's the usplash theme
<rocko> how do you change that dakarn ?
<hansolo> !usplash | rocko
<ubottu> rocko: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<lunie2ns-linux> Whoops
<dakarn> rantikrist, you know how to use iwconfig via terminal?
<lunie2ns-linux> Did you get my question?
<hansolo> lunie2ns-linux
<lunie2ns-linux> to see what pci or whatever devices i have?
<hansolo> lunie2ns-linux -who
<lunie2ns-linux> hansolo:  you
<lunie2ns-linux> i accidently closed the window
<bishop> rocko when i upgraded new artwork installed itself. how did you upgade?
<hansolo> lunie2ns-linux - ..um no, ... damm i forget :( hmm i might remeber later but right now ... anyone ? how to see pci devices through terminal? (respond to lunie2ns-linux)
<hades_pt> my problem is i need more space in ubuntu file system and i have one  30 g ext3 partition for join
<hades_pt> how can i merge it ?
<rocko> bishop I upgraded from xubuntu 8.10 to 9.04 but I use gnome desktop os as primary now
<hansolo> hades_pt - gparted
<hansolo> !gparted | rocko
<hades_pt> dont work
<ubottu> rocko: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<bishop> like it also
<hades_pt> i cant expand system
<rocko> hansolo why did you send that to me
<hades_pt> i try it before
<sburwood> I'm back ... with the same problem that I haven't been able to resolve
<rocko> what does that have to do with paritioning
<hansolo> rocko - my bad
<hades_pt> can any one give me some help
<hansolo> rocko - its gparted you burn it and you can use it to repartion your harddrive go to the link above
<hades_pt> please
<donny> Can someone explain why my cron job isn't running my script all the way?
<zefyr> hirens boot disk has oodles of tools, but im sure they are all lega;l
<rocko> yes I know hansolo
<zefyr> im not sure^
<rocko> I use it myself
<rocko> have been for quote some time
<rocko> since version 1
<rocko> I think
<rocko> no I think it was before 1
<rocko> .98
<rocko> r something
<hades_pt> how can i expand my system to partition
<hansolo> rocko - um ok i think i just got realy mesed up so to who ever wanted to partion there hd google gparted dl the iso and have fun
<dakarn> hades_pt, gparted
<ThorsonB> www.google.com
<hades_pt> dont work
<hades_pt> i try it
<ThorsonB> http://google.com
<zefyr> hades_pt: use a boot disk to be safe
<hansolo> !gparted | hades_pt
<ubottu> hades_pt: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<skel> hades_pt: check out the gparted livecd
<hades_pt> i have it
<|thomson|> hey ho, is it reasonable to use C# under linux? .. just heard it's not really fast there
<hades_pt> oh  note same one from ubuntu live ?
<JayX> k
<BenB007> Has anyone experienced a problem whereas the login appears to loop?
<dakarn> taking a nap before any more alarms go off at work
<dakarn> ;)
<hansolo>  hades_pt - no
<hansolo> ubottu tell  hades_pt about gparted
<ubottu> hades_pt, please see my private message
<dannyD> I need some grub help. I tried upgrading to 64bit but it has wiped out my old grub. I kind of need that since I still need access to my old drive. this matter is complicated because my old drive in encrypted. I don't know how to proceed
<JayX> Hi room!
<uninverted> I keep getting this error with X when starting wine: "X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)"
<hansolo> JayX - hi
<JayX> how can i see alist of all the stuff i have installed on my system hansolo ?
<zefyr> dannyD: the whole drive is encrypte?
<sceo> if I've installed postfix, should I apt-get remove sendmail-base, sendmail-bin, and sendmail-cf ?
<dannyD> zefyr: yes both installs are encrpted but on diffent drives
<JayX> in terminal,  i installed a few studd with "apt-get" how can i see (in terminal) what all I have installed
<zefyr> hmmm.. thats a puzzler for me
<lunie2ns-linux> hansolo:  ok the command I was thinking of was lspci ... its a Broadcom BCM4318 ... do u know if that is supported out of the box with the stable release?
<hansolo> JayX - all programs? go to your programs(?) bar and right click and click "edit menues"
<bishop> gotta go bebak
<hansolo>  lunie2ns-linux - hmmmm one sec i'l be right back
<dannyD> ok, maybe a simpler question. How do you find out the id# of the drive. The one that ubuntu puts in grub to start?
<hades_pt> how that gparted is difrent to the one it comes from ubuntu live ?
<JayX> thsnkd hansolo
<JayX> thnks*Z
<dtchen> lunie2ns-linux: yes, it is. you'll need to use the STA ('wl') driver via System> Administration> Hardware Drivers
<zefyr> dannyD: i guess you need to boot from a boot disk w the encryption software and add the keys tp access the disk and then run grub
<DFarmer> Hi
<Wavesonics> the "Network" program is not in my system->Administration menu in 9.04 WHY?
<frostburn> dannyD, ls /dev/disk/by-id/
<hansolo> JayX - no prob
<DFarmer> How can I make a USB bootable copy of the Ubuntu install disk from an existing CD?
<dannyD> zefyr: hmm, yes I suppose
<dannyD> frostburn: thanks
<frostburn> DFarmer, system >admin > usb key
<hansolo> hades_pt - more grunted to work
<frostburn> Wavesonics, i'm not familiar with that program, what are you trying to accomplish?
<dannyD> what a hassle...something always goes wrong :(
<JayX> DFarmer  use Wubi is u want to installl it over Windows
<BenB007> Latest version 9.04 - GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet Error after startx - Anyone else experience this with ubuntu server after adding ubuntu-desktop or GNome?
<juan-pablo> icant watch redtube please help me
<DFarmer> frostburn, JayX: I have the disk in my drive, it is of Jaunty while I'm running Intrepid on here. Will that make a copy of the Jaunty disk onto my USB so I can install it on another computer?
<zefyr> poor juan
<DFarmer> ...
<juan-pablo> jajajjajaja
<JayX> jaun-pablo then watsch pornhub.com
<Wavesonics> frostburn: I just want to edit details about my network connection, namely, i want a static IP
<juan-pablo> thanks zefyr
<uninverted> I keep getting this error when trying to start wine: "X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<uninverted>   Major opcode of failed request:  158 (GLX)
<uninverted>   Minor opcode of failed request:  3 (X_GLXCreateContext)
<uninverted>   Value in failed request:  0x22
<uninverted>   Serial number of failed request:  442
<FloodBot1> uninverted: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<uninverted>   Current serial number in output stream:  442"
<juan-pablo> im wanna try
<frostburn> Wavesonics, use the network manager icon, edit connections
<Wavesonics> frostburn: I don't see a network manager icon anywhere
<frostburn> DFarmer, ah you want a jaunty live usb while running intrepid, check out unetbootin
<myself> i am myself
<frostburn> Wavesonics, run nm-applet
<stormchas2000> has there been a program released yet that will allow us to watch netflix movies online.
<DFarmer> frostburn: Ah yes, I remember now
<DFarmer> frostburn: Thanks :D
<JayX> IS there a VIDEO where BEGINERS can get a LOOK @ Ubuntu?
<juan-pablo> pornhub dosnt work tooo please rescue me
<Wavesonics> frostburn: ** (nm-applet:13237): WARNING **: <WARN>  applet_dbus_manager_start_service(): Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service as it is already taken.  Return: 3
<JayX> jaun-pablo get a DVD!
<hansolo> lunie2ns-linux - ok i'm still hear (lol) but still litel bit longer
<JayX> @ who ever can help juan-pablo needs to install flash'
<jaime1> hello
<jaime1> i'm kinda new at this and was wondering if anyone could help with some partition trouble
<dannyD> going back to the encryption question. The new partion boots fine. Is there a way to mount the old partition (which is encrypted LVM) from withing Ubunutu
<frostburn> Wavesonics, ps -ef|grep nm-applet is it running?
<sglickman> hey, i've got something of a technical question about the terminal. i was running vim in a tab, and accidentally closed the tab it was on.  ps aux | grep vim shows it's still running and attached to "pts/0" - and i know its PID.  is there any way i can get back to it?
<juan-pablo> i dont know why but i got i problem with flash
<slak_> What do I need to install to make my pcmcia card hotpluggable? I installed the minimal version.  If I boot the machine with my wireless card inserted, wireless works.  If I boot it w/o the card then plug it in the light doesn't even come on.
<FPEDRO> hey people! i need some lights here. I have only ubuntu installed on this machine and i need to install windows back. Will it dele my grub? if so can i have it back? how? Thanks
<sglickman> there are two possibilities i can think of - having the process start pointing to the current tab that i'm on, or also changing the current terminal from pts/3 to pts/0.  does anyone know how to do this?
<sv_osusr> i did apt-mirror and set up a local repository.I tried debootstraping from this local mirror.i get 'invalid release file,no valid components'. can someone help me?
<uninverted> I keep getting this error when trying to start wine: http://pastebin.com/d2ad22e17
<zefyr> FPEDRO: yes
<juan-pablo> thanks jayx
<Wavesonics> frostburn: Ah it looks like it is being run by another user...
<Wavesonics> stacy     3228  2921  0 14:05 ?        00:00:00 nm-applet --sm-disable
<lunie2ns-linux> dtchen: The only thing listed under "Hardware Drivers" is Software Modem...
<slak_> FPEDRO: Yep.  Easy to boot to a live cd and restore grub though.
<frostburn> Wavesonics, find stacy and or kill it off
<JayX> juan-pablo type this in terminal " sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-esd mozilla-plugin-vlc "
<FPEDRO> zefyr how can i have it back so a can boot to ubuntu too? thsnks
<juan-pablo> some times not even youtube works
<hansolo> lunie2ns-linux - i have conformation restrected drivers in ubuntu 7.10 so 8.04 and up (including 9.04) you should be good (may have to use restricted drivers manager)
<juan-pablo> today works but other days no
<jaime1> i dual boot windows xp and ubuntu, and i aa tired of windows. is there a way to use change the partition so that the windows memory gets erased and all of the memory goes to ubuntu?
<lunie2ns-linux> hansolo: ok
<juan-pablo> thanks man
<jaime1> i dual boot windows xp and ubuntu, and i am tired of windows. is there a way to use change the partition so that the windows memory gets erased and all of the memory goes to ubuntu?
<lunie2ns-linux> hansolo:  how do i use restricted?
<FPEDRO> slak_ can you be more specific? i boot to live cd and what do i need to do? thanls
<slak_> jaime1: yea, format that other partition then either resize the ext partition, or just make another one.
<JayX> juan-pablo  after you type that in run firefox n see if you porn works
<endo420> which disk imaging software would you most recommend?
<zefyr> FPEDRO: boot live cd: terminal, sudo grub
<juan-pablo> thanks jay
<frostburn> endo420, disk imaging?
<slak_> ^^ word.
<Dream-Ubu> sound drivers for the intel little falls 2? any clues any body?
<endo420> yahh
<jaime1> i use gparted, is that a good app. to reformat the partitions, or is there a better one?
<slak_> Yea gparted works great.
<juan-pablo> thanks forever
<frostburn> endo420, gparted
<zefyr> FPEDRO: at grub prompt type root (hdx) where x is the HD..
<hansolo>  lunie2ns-linux - its eather under system administraton(or prefecnses) restrecd drivers.but it shold be in the notifacation area "restrected drivers are in use blah blah blah"
<JayX> juan-pablo  welll let me know if it works.. im a newbie in here :P
<endo420> gparted? alright cool
<zefyr> FPEDRO: then type find /boot/grub/stage1
<endo420> and since i have vista, i can resize the partitions there rather then having to do it in unbuntu
<endo420> is that correct?
<juan-pablo> me too thats why  i aprreciate so much your help
<hansolo> !restricted drivers
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<endo420> is there anybody i can personally chat with to get some help?
<lunie2ns-linux> hansolo:  the only one is lists for restricted is my modem
<zefyr> FPEDRO: wait.. got that wrong.. ill get you a link
<juan-pablo> looks like alll installed but let see
<jaime1> i have the ubuntu partition as /dev/sda2 filesystem ext3. the windows partition is /dev/sda3 filesystem ntfs how exactly do i do it?
<frostburn> !ask | endo420
<ubottu> endo420: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<JayX> juan-pablo did it work ?
<hansolo> lunie2ns-linux - but you said you have it working now ...right, if so that wold be why
<lunie2ns-linux> yes its working with NDiswrapper...
<juan-pablo> no it dont work
<slak_> What do I need to install to make my pcmcia card hotpluggable? I installed the minimal version.  If I boot the machine with my wireless card inserted, wireless works.  If I boot it w/o the card then plug it in the light doesn't even come on.
<lunie2ns-linux> hansolo: but would it work BETTER with a restricted driver?
<hansolo> lunie2ns-linux - possibly
<jaime1> i have the ubuntu partition as /dev/sda2 filesystem ext3. the windows partition is /dev/sda3 filesystem ntfs how exactly do i do it to change the windows partition into only ubuntu?
<JayX> juan-pablo ah well then i suck lol best ask the room
<juan-pablo> looks like the version of ubutu that i download its not good
<hansolo> lunie2ns-linux - well most likly, what speeds do you get now?
<juan-pablo> thanks anyway
<qbrix> How can I get XDMCP to run on Ubuntu Server?
<endo420> if i resize the partitions in vista do i have to resize them when i install ubuntu?
<juan-pablo> you can see does pages
<lunie2ns-linux> hansolo:  ok maybe i can try with a live cd so i dont have to reload and find it doesnt work
<JayX> juan-pablo did you download the new one 9.04 ? ?
<lunie2ns-linux> hansolo:  i am getting like 400-500 kbs
<hansolo> lunie2ns-linux - ok sounds good
<jaime1> the only options i have to format the partition from windows is to either delete or format, what would be better in order to get all of that memory and put it in ubuntu?
<JayX> endo428 i dont think so
<juan-pablo> yes but looks like the mirror i do its not good
<hansolo> lunie2ns-linux - thats ok could be better but still good
<lunie2ns-linux> yah
<JayX> juan-pablo did you download the new one 9.04 ? ?
<JayX> visit the firefox adon page and search for flash players
<juan-pablo> yes jayx but looks like the mirror i do its not good
<endo420> how much space should i allocate for ubuntu
<jaime1> should i delete the windows partition then add it to the ubuntu, or is there a way to format it?
<lunie2ns-linux> hansolo: well im more wondering in case if i did do a whole system reload, if it would work right from the disk or if i would have to figure out ndiswrapper again
<JayX> visit the firefox adon page and search for flash players juan-pablo
<juan-pablo> whichi one is the new
<jaime1> :)
<juan-pablo> ok
<ubuntu> [ Ubuntu 9.04 liveUSB ] How can I get the other version of xchat (the non-basic one...)
<hansolo> lunie2ns-linux - it should run from the disk but if you have time (and want to be carful) try from the live cd first
<ubuntu> (where you see the users on the right, I think it's not a part of Gnome)
<endo420> how much space should i allocate to ubuntu
<lunie2ns-linux> hansolo:  right, that's what i was thinkin
<ubuntu> endo420:  (from) where are you installing it to
<hansolo> endo420 - 5 to 8 gb
<jaime1> anyone know how i can delete the windows partition in my system so i can use the memory for ubuntu? i'm using Gparted
<sebsebseb> jaime1: just delete it
<hansolo> lunie2ns-linux - ya heres a review for it working http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/browse/product+broadcom-4318-air-force-one-54g?id=515
<stormchas2000> endo420 it depends on what you want to do with ubuntu
<ubuntu> jaimel: FORMAT THE BIATCH
<adac> how can I set the path to python2.5?
<jaime1> ok but it is a Boot file, it won't do anything to it?
<ubuntu> (and then allocate the space to ubuntu)
<joey_> I have a questions about Wolvenstein Enemy territory. I'm using Ubuntu 9.04, with intel graphics. When I run the game, the screen does nothing but flicker
<joey_> anybody know how to fix this?
<cmannn> anyone here can tell me how to get my network manegericon back
<joey_> I tend to have a lot of problems like this when I run fules that aren't from .debs, when I install them from a .run file
<jaime1> format it to what ext3, linux-swap, fat 16, etc?
<stormchas2000> joey does it require flash player
<joey_> I doubt it, it's an openGL game based Quake, and even if it did, I have flash installed
<lunie2ns-linux> hansolo:  ok thanks,,..it says '  Once you install the firmware, the wireless card works well, with a fast connect rate.' what firmware is it speaking of, do you know?
<sebsebseb> jaime1: a boot file what?
<jaime1> the ubuntu filesystem is ext 3 while the windows filesystem is NTFS
<sebsebseb> jaime1: yes
<jaime1> well the windows partition has a flag and it says BOOT, which i'm not sure what it means
<sebsebseb> jaime1: or not even, if you do Ext4 or whatever instead of Ext3
<sebsebseb> jaime1: is your bootloader Grub now?
<hansolo> lunie2ns-linux - the risrected driver aka firmware, dont worry its not saying you have to flash your card
<lunie2ns-linux> ok
<DFarmer> Is it possible to upgrade from Intrepid to Jaunty from the Jaunty install disc?
<jaime1> umm. i think so. is there a way to be sure?
<stormchas2000> joey ok  I had a similar problem and found that i had 2 different flash players trying to work at the same time and they conflicted each other making the screen flicker
<ubuntu> joey: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=868991 ?
<sebsebseb> DFarmer: from the desktop CD no, from the alternate CD yes
<joey_> stormchas: (sorry, I forgot to use your name) I doubt it, it's an openGL game based Quake, and even if it did, I have flash installed
<lunie2ns-linux> hansolo:  ok ill try the live disk and see if it works. thanks
<hansolo> lunie2ns-linux - no prob :)
<sebsebseb> jaime1: did you put Ubuntu on after Windows?
<DFarmer> sebsebseb: Is it possible to request a free alternate CD?
<tinfury> Ok I'm back. I did the FSCK thing I think it worked
<sebsebseb> DFarmer: maybe
<jaime1> sebsebseb: yes i did
<tinfury> But there was no report after the program ran
<DFarmer> sebsebseb: Thanks :)
<joey_> stormchas: thanks! I'll see, I think I might have 2 installed,
<joey_> ubunut: I'll check the link, thanks!
<jaime1> i'm worried if i delete or format the windows partition it might do away with my bootloader
<Dream-Ubu> any cluue where to find HDA intel audio drivers?:/
<genii-around> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<sebsebseb> jaime1: ok  then Grub is probably the default
<jaime1> i'm worried if i delete or format the windows partition it might do away with my bootloader
<JayX> juan-pablo the newst is 9.04 (Jaunty or something like that is the code name )
<juan-pablo> which are the best mirror to dowload ubuntu
<sebsebseb> jaime1: I don't think so, because it's probably using Grub
<tinfury> I was trying to reinstall my kernel... but linux-source=2.6.28.tar.bz2 got corrupted and I deleted it how can I get it back?
<sebsebseb> jaime1:  here's a easy way to check
<juan-pablo> thanks jay
<tinfury> *recompile my kernel
<Dream-Ubu> thanks
<jaime1> alright so then i just delete or format it? what would you reccomend?
<JayX> juan-pablo it doesnt matter, just download it from the one nearest to you=r country
<sebsebseb> jaime1: your in the install or Live CD now?
<jaime1> sebsebseb: install
<jaime1> i've had it for a while but i finally got tired of windows and wanna do away with it completely
<cmannn> how do install the network mager agin
<jaime1> i already have ubuntu installed and also windows i just wanna delete or format the windows partition so that it goes into ubuntu memory
<sebsebseb> jaime1: yeah yeah
<sebsebseb> jaime1: ,but you want to be sure it's using Grub first
<jaime1> ok
<sebsebseb> jaime1: open the terminal then    gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<juan-pablo> it look like my coutnrys version its bad
<sebsebseb> jaime1: ## or # is comments.  so  things not being used or just text in the file.    and  at the bottom should  be the two OS's,  Ubuntu and Windows
<JayX> whats "Metacity"
<juan-pablo> cause once i put one from usa n it just blow my mind
<JayX> !info metacity
<ubottu> metacity (source: metacity): A lightweight GTK2 based Window Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.25.144-0ubuntu2.1 (jaunty), package size 248 kB, installed size 680 kB
<tinfury> Anyone?
<sebsebseb> jaime1: and  if so  then yeah your using Grub, and  those two enteris won't be commented
<GHROO> hi all
<GHROO> i'm curious
<JayX> iPhone 3.o YellowSn0w LIVE tonight2z2
<GHROO> has any ground been covered as to the legality of libdvdcss etc..?
<sebsebseb> jaime1: I  think it needs boot on Windows for some reason,  to boot Windows, there was something I read before, but forgot what it was hum
<jaime1> sebsebseb: yes at the bottom of the grub there is ubuntu and windows
<jrib> GHROO: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<GHROO> last time i read about it, there was very little certainty
<tinfury> I was trying to recompile my kernel... but linux-source=2.6.28.tar.bz2 got corrupted and I deleted it how can I get it back?
<lich0r> if I want to give execute privileges to user carol to all subdirectories and files within trunk, that would be 'chmod -u(carol) trunk' ?
<jaime1> sebsebseb: so that means that i'm using brub
<Dream-Ubu> sometimes hard ware is annoying, when you dont like wires you tend to forget to PLUG IT IN +__+'
<Dream-Ubu> cant belive i didnt check that
<sebsebseb> jaime1: well yes normally when people put on Linux after Windows, they use Grub
<jrib> !permissions > lich0r
<ubottu> lich0r, please see my private message
<blurpeace> Hi all.. I've just installed Ubuntu for the first time (so I'm new to Linux - for the most part), and I decided to install the kubuntu-desktop package as well (to test KDE). I've decided that I like the default GNOME but I want to remove the kubuntu packages (all at once, not one by one).
<sebsebseb> jaime1: backup your Windows data, if you got anything, and haven't  already done so, and  delete Windows
<blurpeace> Any possible way to do that?
<sebsebseb> jaime1:  what is your current Linux  partition size set up?  and such
<mrwes> o/
<sebsebseb> jaime1: you said you wanted to make more space for Ubuntu?
<JayX> blurpeace u came to the right place, but seems like all the advanced  users are out today! im a newbie my self
<mrwes> re bazhang
<jrib> !puregnome | blurpeace
<ubottu> blurpeace: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<blurpeace> ubottu, thanks. Will try it.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lich0r> jrib, while I am sure you are trying to be helpful, if that would of helped me I wouldn't be asking
<jaime1> sebsebseb: yes my desktop has only a little bit of memory but i use my laptop more. my desktop is like so, 18.63 GB to Ubuntu, 54.98GB to Windows, 956.97 MiB to linux-swap, and 7.84 MiB unallocated
<jrib> lich0r: I'm sure you've read it
<blurpeace> Wow, you're awesome. :)
<sebsebseb> jaime1: cool so your going Ubuntu only on the lap top? :d
<jaime1> sebsebseb: so should i delete the windows partition or format it?
<jaime1> no, ubuntu only on the desktop which is the one i'm on.
<jaime1> on the laptop i dual boot ubuntu and windows 7
<rantikrist> ok i still cant find away to set the network password (WPA) and the network i want to connect to using a command from the command line
<lich0r> I understand numerical permissions, I am just having a more difficult time understanding how to give a specific user (not myself) access. If it is in there, then it went right over my head ;)
<sebsebseb> jaime1: which file system are your using Ext3 I assume,  since  you did a default install?
<jrib> lich0r: your question indicates you don't really understand what chmod does
<jaime1> sebsebseb: well windows xp, and windows 7 virtual
<lich0r> I guess I don't :/
<jaime1> ext3 is being used by linux
<juan-pablo> im downloading another ubuntu
<n00dle> Has anyone figured out how to make PPTP perform properly between U8.10 and windows server?
<jaime1> sebsebseb: ext3 is linux, while the windows is NTFS
<SiDi> lich0r: as far as i know, you can only give permissions for : owner | group | others. So a solution if you dont wanna change the owner is to use a group with only carol inside it
<sebsebseb> jaime1:  once you have deleted the Windows partition,  you need to boot up the Live CD and resize  Ubuntu there,  to use the space you gained
<blurpeace> ubottu, thanks for the assistance.. worked like a charm.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> lich0r: you don't give permissions to a user.  You give permissions to the *owner* of a file or the *group* of a file or *others*
<adac> How can I change the path from python2.6 to python2.5?
<jrib> adac: that would break things, so you shouldn't do it
<blurpeace> Ehh, bots.
<lich0r> http://www.kb.indiana.edu/data/abdb.html referenced a user flag
 * n00dle keeps getting "buffering packet N (expecting N-x, lost or reordered" flooding his logs.
<adac> jrib, Is it not possible to do that on bashrc?
<lich0r> and technically I am working on a FreeBSD VM right now
<lich0r> I just assumed chmod would be something everyone shares
<DFarmer> Can someone tell me of a good way/softare for formatting a USB stick?
<jrib> adac: I didn't say anything about whether it was possible or not
<jaime1> sebsebseb: ok the ubuntu live cd correct? i only have the ubuntu 8.04 cd but i'm on 8.10 should i download the 8.10 live cd or will the 8.04 work just as well?
<ubun00b_> DFarmer: Gparted?
<juan-pablo> can anyone see redtube
<jrib> lich0r: where is the user flag in that document?
<juan-pablo> ?
<adac> jrib, well can you tell me what export I have to made in bashrc?
<jrib> !who | lich0r
<DFarmer> ubun00b_: Thanks :)
<ubottu> lich0r: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Niphlod> lich0r : as far as I know there is chmod, but the thing you want to do is accomplished by chown...
<jrib> adac: no.  I can tell you that you don't want to do it since it would break things.  If you need a script to use 2.5 that put that in the shebang explicitly
<ubun00b_> DFarmer: Do glance at the documentation though, it's a pretty powerful tool
<sebsebseb> jaime1: you can use the  8.04 CD
<DFarmer> ubun00b_: I will. Thanks :D
<SiDi> lich0r: the user is only for the owner of the file. If you want special rights for carol but dont want her to own the files, make her have a group for her own, and set the owning group of the files to this group
<ubun00b_> DFarmer: no prob :)
<SiDi> lich0r: then, for setting execute bit for the group, its chmod g+x -R foldername
<SiDi> lich0r: though i dont understand why you'd want to do such a thing...
<lich0r> sorry jrib and sidi, I will take a look at the chown
<juan-pablo> #español
<guntbert> !es | juan-pablo
<ubottu> juan-pablo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<juan-pablo> #espanol
<lunix> How can I bridge internetconnections on ubuntu 9.4? I want my internetconnection from my wireless to work on my other computers as well via a switch. My computer is connected to internet by wlan0 and I want to share from eth0 to switch.
<juan-pablo> gracias
<sharperguy> Didn't there used to be an app in System->Administration for setting up samba (eg, hostname, workgroup etc)?
<guntbert> juan-pablo: :)
<jrib> lich0r: you should probably just say what your actual goal is; why do you want carol to have execute permissions on every file?
<juan-pablo> thanks people
<rantikrist> HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALP
<jaime1> sebsebseb: ok thanks i'll go do that
<Niphlod> lunix: did you tried yet to use the dnsmasq-base method ?
<sebsebseb> jaime1: ok good
<SiDi> !patience | rantikrist
<ubottu> rantikrist: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<lich0r> jrib: I am trying to set up a dev webserver using a custom CMS, and was getting a 403. I am fairly sure that it was because I didn't have a user defined in my httpd file and the files were not assigned proper permissions for apache to access them. I assumed it would be poor security practices to just use my account
<lunix> Niphlod: hmm i dont think so, ill try to google it to find more info about method:) Thanks a lot
<tinfury> I was trying to recompile my kernel... but linux-source=2.6.28.tar.bz2 got corrupted and I deleted it how can I get it back?
<Niphlod> lunix: glad to help, had the same problem, only for a router --> ubuntu --> pc lan.
<SiDi> iwconfig wlan0 essid examplewifi key 0123456789012 mode managed    <-- rantikrist
<oskar-> tinfury:  just download it again (?)
<danierie> hi is there a version of irfan view for ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> danierie: no, but you can run it in Wine, and there are other similar programs
<rantikrist> thanks
<sebsebseb> danierie: for GNU/Linux
<tinfury> oskar-, I know but I don't know how I dl'd it in the first place. Like what package is it from cause I was following  a tutorial and I re installed everything with apt
<Vinceman> I can't get an image while doing imagephoning, any knowledge on webcam interfacing with computers here? my image looks like this: http://members.home.nl/v.vanbruchem/wrong%20image.gif
<danierie> ok is wine easy to use?
<Niphlod> danierie : imagemagick will do a lot more ....
<tinfury> danierie, it can be
<tinfury> danierie, just try it... sometimes things work right off the bat
<Niphlod> danierie : wine isn't the replacement for iranview
<SiDi> danierie: not exactly. THe best is to find a linux alternative, either, check http://appdb.winehq.org for detailled instructions on how to install the app you want
<Vinceman> please note, is has to be something simple
<SiDi> !wine | danierie
<ubottu> danierie: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<WillyD> Hey guys, I am trying to repurpose my old PC as an Ubuntu-based media server using Mediatomb. I am following a tutorial located at www.geek.com/articles/chips/feature-linux-media-server-using-ubuntu-810-2009065/ this tutorial instructs you at the end to run the command "/etc/init.d/mediatomb restart" however when I do this it simply says "Fail." Can someone help me better diagnose the problem?
<Vinceman> what could it be?
<mubu> Hey guys. I have ubuntu and GRUB in hdd "B". If I proceed to install Windows 7 RC1 on hdd "A" while HDD "B" is plugged in should i have any problems with grub being deleted from hdd B? Thanks
<DFarmer> How do I mount a disk image to read it as a disk?
<guntbert> !enter | Vinceman
<ubottu> Vinceman: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Niphlod> WillyD : have you actually a /etc/init.d/mediatom file ?
<SiDi> mubu: the people in #windows should know if the installer will erase it. I'm tempted to say it'll only erase HDD A
<Vinceman> what happens when your webcam transmits it's image over the internet? how can I get a wrong image like this? http://members.home.nl/v.vanbruchem/wrong%20image.gif
<oskar-> DFarmer:  afaik, mount -o loop file mntpoint
<danierie> yeah i know what wine is isnt it an something between an emulator and a virtual machine?
<DFarmer> oskar-: Thanks :)
<mubu> sidi thanks
<SiDi> Vinceman: does the webcam work locally ? What application is it ? Possibly, it's using either V4L or V4L2 and your webcam is not compatible with both.
<Vinceman> SiDi, yes it works locally, the application is over internet
<WillyD> Niphlod: I believe so yes, I get the message "restarting upnp media server mediatomb" before it says "fail" in brackets
<rantikrist> thanks  <<SiDi
<Niphlod> WillyD : sorry for that ... I'm not a mediatomb ultra-experienced user .... did you try with google ?
<rantikrist> thanks  << SiDi
<Vinceman> SiDi it used to work in the past but something, maybe an ubuntu upgrade, caused it to malfunction
<SiDi> rantikrist: mubu: you're welcome
<WillyD> Niphlod: I'm a brand new linux user; not sure what to search for with regard to this problem
<SiDi> Vinceman: what application doesnt it work with ?
<Vinceman> SiDi it is some flash app on internet
<SiDi> Vinceman: oh... it's very likely designed to work with windows only then .. :/ Can you give me an URI ?
<Niphlod> WillyD : a simple "mediatomb init script ubuntu" should give the answers ...
<WillyD> Niphlod: Thanks, I'll give that a shot
<Niphlod> WillyD : found this http://mediatomb.cc/dokuwiki/faq:faq .. search "ubuntu" ....
<Vinceman> SiDi but it used to work under ubuntu!
<Vinceman> just something, I don't know what caused it to malfunction
<SiDi> Vinceman: kernel upgrades ? flash upgrade ? give me an url so i can google its name and test it here, please
<Vinceman> well it's dutch only, you can only use it in the Netherlands
<_rowena_> \server irc.freenode.net
<KyleK> hey is there a tool that'll help with setting a record device with alsa? something that gives me feedback as I flip through the different options would be nice, as alsamixer is giving me Capture 1, Capture 2, Capture 3 and I can select 5 different input sources for each Capture device, and so far nothing is working...
<Vinceman> SiDi, it has to do something with interlacing or whatsit...
<Niphlod> before speaking at loud (4 rows) about my problem, is someone at least familiar with postfix ?
<oskar-> a bit
<jrib> Niphlod: just ask your question...
<SiDi> Vinceman: i suggest you ask in #ubuntu-nl then, with someone who can test it to see if the problem is local or remote
<cdoublejj> hey can i runn 2 drives in ubuntu in one partion?
<j2daosh> hey all, what is the command to tar up folders? 'tar -cf $directory $zip_file' works, but i need to zip up like 9 folders into 1 archive and i cant figure that out from the man page on tar
<Vinceman> SiDi I am banned from #ubuntu-nl
<guntbert> Niphlod: but be aware that there is #postfix too, for in depth questiopns :)
<SiDi> cdoublejj: you cant have a partition that uses several drives, if thats what you want to know
<SiDi> Vinceman: can't help much on that.
<cdoublejj> i see
<cdoublejj> thanks
<SiDi> cdoublejj: you're welcome
<Niphlod> jrib: oki. Have problems with postfix. I'm trying to setup it to deliver external mails using gmail's smtp, and internal mails all to a single gmail account . I'm probably missing something because the second part isn't working properly
<jrib> j2daosh: tar cf foo.tar file1 file2 ...
<Niphlod> guntbert : funny, I'm already there, but noone is actually answering
<jrib> Niphlod: ask the channel
<Niphlod> jrib: TYA
<j2daosh> oh, thats it jrib?
<j2daosh> well thats easy enough lol
<j2daosh> thank you very much
<j2daosh> crap
<jrib> j2daosh: you probably want to pass z too to compress it?
<j2daosh> actually that wont work. i mean it would, but i i need to append to the zip file
<j2daosh> yeah i need to compress it too :P
<jrib> j2daosh: man page should say what switch to use to append
<j2daosh> it says -r
<jrib> j2daosh: there you go
<wbc> Hello. What do you recommend, that I use a lightweight Ubuntu distro, or Xubuntu on an acient Toshiba laptop?
<j2daosh> so it would be tar -czfr?
<orfeuet> hi all
<SiDi> wbc: Xubuntu is the lightweight Ubuntu distro :)
<jrib> j2daosh: you probably don't want c.  And you can't have it compressed if you are appending iirc
<j2daosh> ....
<wbc> SiDi: But it is missing a whole lot
<guntbert> j2daosh: f must be the last switch, immediately before the filename
<jrib> j2daosh: you can compress with gzip at the end of course
<SiDi> wbc: its not using GNOME. It's not *missing* things, it's different ;)
<j2daosh> yeah i suppose i will try that
<Niphlod> j2daosh: you'll have to decompress it to tmp, add to tar and zip again, i think.
<evaluate> hello
<wbc> SiDi: Well, exept for that it is using XFC, it is still a whole lot that is not there which is in Ubuntu
<evaluate> is there any way to install programs like kvirc for example on the 64bit version of ubuntu? caus it doesn't show up in synaptic ...
<j2daosh> so ill just tar -rf $zip_file $file1 and then at the end of the lop just do a tar -z $zipped_file $zip_file
<j2daosh> that sounds good in theory :D
<guntbert> !info kvirc | evaluate
<ubottu> evaluate: kvirc (source: kvirc): KDE based next generation IRC client with module support. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.0.0~svn3039-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 2921 kB, installed size 9112 kB
<SiDi> wbc: you can have, in xubuntu, absolutely anything you'd have in ubuntu
<evaluate> guntbert: what should i see in there?
<Niphlod> wbc: believe what SiDi is saying, I was exactly on your situation a while ago.
<Niphlod> evaluate : that you need to enable universe repositories and you'll find in synaptic kvirc.
<wbc> Niphlod: So, the only difference is that it uses another desktop environment?
<johnno56> Greetings from downunder.
<evaluate> Niphlod: universe is enabled. just like i said, i'm running the 64bit version, could this be the problem?
<SiDi> wbc: it uses another DE (which has slightly less built-in features, but xubuntu uses some gnome apps to compensate), and it has different default apps.
<guntbert> evaluate: a) kvirc IS in the repos, b) its in "universe", so you have to enable that
<Niphlod> wbc : yes. quite every program that runs "under" gnome works under xfce
<SiDi> wbc: any application that would work in ubuntu/kubuntu will also work in xubuntu (except pulseaudio, but ive never met anyone complaining about this)
<evaluate> guntbert: universe is already enabled ...
<orfeuet> anybody with mac & ubuntustudio?
<orfeuet> I need a little help
<SiDi> !ask | orfeuet
<Niphlod> evaluate : strange ... did an update ?
<ubottu> orfeuet: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<SiDi> orfeuet: don't be shy ;)
<wbc> Niphlod, SiDi: Alright thanks. I'll stick to Xubuntu then :-)
<orfeuet> ok
<evaluate> Niphlod: yes. it seems that it show up under apt-cache search kvirc. but it seriously doesn't show up in synaptic. could this be a bug or something?
<burvowski> Hi Everyone, I used mplayer to rip a bunch of audio from some avi's of mine. They ripped as wavs, and are very large, as large as the video's themselves. What would be the easiest and most straightfoward way to convert them to something more reasonably sized?
<guntbert> evaluate: its not a problem of 64bit, I see it, maybe refresh your sources?
<KyleK> burvowski: really depends on what your plans are for the audio
<erUSUL> !info soudconverter
<ubottu> Package soudconverter does not exist in jaunty
<erUSUL> !info soundconverter
<ubottu> soundconverter (source: soundconverter): GNOME application to convert audio files into other formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.1-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 93 kB, installed size 776 kB
<orfeuet> !ask I have a mac (Macbook3,1) and Ubuntustudio 9.04 I want to know how to uninstall 9.04 and install 8.10. Thanks in advance
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SiDi> burvowski: use soundconverter to turn the files into ogg
<Niphlod> evaluate : did you simply tried to sudo aptitude install kvirc ?
<burvowski> Kylek: Just to listen on my ipod
<KyleK> burvowski: also if its encoded in mp3 inside the avi you might want to find a stream splitter instead
<evaluate> Niphlod: no i didn't, i wanted to use synaptic, but it seems i don't have any other option ...
<gerber> need help setup safari
<SiDi> orfeuet: download the 8.10  liveCD, save any personal data on an external drive (unless theyre in another partition than the system), and then install ubuntu 8.10 in the 9.04's partition
<Lanu> quit
<orfeuet> ok
<orfeuet> thanks
<Vinceman> SiDi, how can you find out what the address of your port is? I just installed vic and am playing around with it...
<guntbert> evaluate: I see it in synaptic too: section universe/net
 * Thib_ bonjour
<gerber> i have 9.04 ,i got error setting up safari
<SiDi> orfeuet: you're welcome. Don't forget that the support for 8.10 will be dropped sooner or later. I recommand you to check if karmic works on your system when the beta is out
<SiDi> Vinceman: what ?
<kd5pbo> So, I've been tasked by my mother to lock down my brother's account.
<kd5pbo> I need to allow access to only certain websites.
<kd5pbo> I'd rather not fool around with a proxy.
<kd5pbo> Will hosts.allow work?
<gerber> need help setup safari
<Phil_26> Hi. I am unable to play a mp3 files, when I try to play it, no plugins is found and I am ask for "windows media audio". I have already installed restricted-extra and non-free-codecs with no luck. I'm using 9.04 - 64 bits. Is their anything I can do to make it play?
<evaluate> guntbert: for me it doesn't show up. anyway, it seems that i will have to install it using apt
<guntbert> kd5pbo: definitely not, thats for inbound connections
<sebsebseb> gerber: Safari does not have a Linux version
<sebsebseb> gerber: I don't think you will get far with the  Windows version in Wine either
<tinfury> I was trying to recompile my kernel... but linux-source=2.6.28.tar.bz2 got corrupted and I deleted it how can I get it back?
<kd5pbo> guntbert: Right.
<Vinceman> SiDi, I installed vic, a Videoconferencing tool, in an attempt to solve the problem, but it asks for the address and the port
<sebsebseb> gerber: Linux has better browsers :)
<guntbert> evaluate: fine by me :-)
<lws> Hey,  anybody know why Ubuntu would stall on Loading drivers?   I"m trying to reinstall.
<lws> This is during bootup from a CD>
<Vinceman> sidi, also what is VIDIOC_G_FMT? is it a module that works under ubuntu?
<kd5pbo> Is there something like a backward hosts file such that anything but certain sites resolve to 127.0.0.1?
<lws> My ethernet card blew up last night, and I"m hoping to get everything fixed.   It seems something else is broken though.   (I"m rather confused how this happened as I have everything hooked up to a UPS)
<gerber> so what browser recomed ?
<sebsebseb> gerber: Firefox normally, but there are good alternatives
<sebsebseb> !browsers | gerber
<ubottu> gerber: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<wbc> lws: Ethernet cards may blow up if they get exposed to heavy load
<sebsebseb> gerber: Safari uses Webkit which is based on KTHML what Konqueror by the way
<Vinceman> SiDi  also what is VIDIOC_G_FMT? is it a module that works under ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> gerber: what Konq uses
<wbc> lws: Depending on the ethernet card of course
<KyleK> kd5pbo: why dont you do that at the nameserver level?
<lws> wbc: It was a PCI Express 1x Gigabit card, being used for a ADSL modem hookup :P
<linuxninja> ls
<MTecknology> You guys, 0 1 * * * /usr/local/sbin/mailreport 2>&1 <-- this should run nightly, right? :S
<linuxninja> clear
<wbc> lws: And were you doing torrenting?
<lws> wbc: newp
<prefrontal> how do I figure out which of these devices belongs to my usb microphone? http://grey.colorado.edu/ubuntu_devices.png
<wbc> lws: No filesharing over LAN either?
<sebsebseb> gerber: Seamonkey, Galeon, Epiphany, Konqueror, all good
<KyleK> huh
<gerber> for konqueror how i fix youtube ?
<KyleK> you're not saying bit torrent could explode a lan card are you?
<lws> wbc: When I removed the card though, I removed a non-functioning 802.11N card at the same time.   Now everything is borked up.   My system boots, but my other ethernet card doesn't show up, and my other 802.11g card doesn't work now -- It DID boot up multiple times from the Ubuntu Live CD last night, but not it refuses to do that this morning.
<KyleK> only if it was made out of wet noodles :-/
<swivels> MTecknology: yes that looks right for 1 AM nightly
<lws> wbc: interestingly, the other ethernet card worked under the liver CD last night -- and also while the live CD won't boot, my install boots but doesn't load up the drivers for the wireless or ethernet.
<dtchen> prefrontal: if you're intending to probe /dev/snd/pcmC1D0c, that's the _wrong_ way
<prefrontal> dtchen, this is to pass to ffmpeg.
<lws> wbc: No lan -- I have a wireless card in master mode in the system.  (or did)
<wbc> lws: If the card do not show up, it could happen that the card does not work anymore
<gerber> for konqueror how i fix youtube ?
<dtchen> prefrontal: then use hw:1 (or whatever `cat /proc/asound/cards' tells you for the usb mic)
<lws> wbc: It didn't show up on my HD Install of Ubuntu, but it did show up under the LIve CD (When the live CD worked)
<MTecknology> swivels: I'm confused because it doesn't seem to run
<billybigrigger> what auto-mounts raid devices on boot? every time i boot i get this error from fsck http://pastebin.com/f641085bc
<billybigrigger> i can manually create the array no problems after i login with sudo mdadm -A /dev/md0 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdc1
<wbc> lws: Oh, now I see
<prefrontal> dtchen, it is hw:1. the guide i have for ffmpeg uses /dev/dsp but i'm not sure what that is. are you sure ffmpeg will know what hw:1 is?
<lws> wbc: I've never seen anything like this before -- I think a lot of my hardware got borked because of my cat :/   I didn't realize the power cord had a short in it.
<dtchen> prefrontal: /dev/dsp is oss syntax. alsa syntax is quite different.
<prefrontal> dtchen, `man ffmpeg' says `FFmpeg can grab video and audio from devices given that you specify the input format and device.'
<wbc> lws: I'm not sure, cause I have neither been touched by anything like that. Sorry :(
<prefrontal> i'll try, thank you:)
<swivels> MTeknology: the cron time looks right, did you set it up with crontab -e?
<lws> wbc: Yeah it's utterly bizarre.   I think my functioning wireless card is broken now....   When I load "ath_pci" the system crashes, I think that's why the live CD won't load.
<wbc> lws: Does the card work properly in Live Mode?
<lws> wbc: The ethernet card did, I never got a chance to try the wireless, and now LIve Mode won't start.  It hangs on "Loading Hardware..."
<Cry__Baby> has anyone worked out a way to minimize thunderbird onto the toolbar?
<lws> wbc: do you know how to find out from LsPCI which module to load for an ethernet card?
<ig> connect #mythtv-users
<ig> open #mythtv-users
<dtchen> prefrontal: see ffmpeg -f alsa, for starters
<ig> ffmpeg
<ig> see ffmepg -f
<bigboss__> anyone knows how to increase window resolution when running a virtual machine on VM?
<Cry__Baby> dtchen: any ideas?
<ig> ffmpeg
<Cry__Baby> bigboss__: you ise TB?
<ig> connect #mythtv-users
<bigboss__> what's tb?
<dtchen> Cry__Baby: about?
<Guest93895> does any body know the cammand for virtuelbox sun
<bigboss__> i use Virtual Box
<Guest93895> do you know what the cammand is for virtuelbox sun
<lws> wbc: Yo, it seems that the other ethernet card works.  The driver isn't loading automatically for some reason.    Maybe I screwed up avahi or something.
<lws> However, loading ath_pci halts the system... :(
<bigboss__> okok i found a way to increase my resolution. Now, how could i share some files between virtual box OS and ubuntu?
<TML> Why doesn't Ctrl-Alt-Backspace kill X anymore? I was expecting to find /etc/X11/xorg.conf with "DontZap" in it, but my machine doesn't even HAVE an /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<Guest93895> what is the cammand for virtuelbox
<wallshot> bigboss__: that's sorta a question for #virtualbox probably
<Niphlod> bigboss__ : ftp ? samba ? NFS ?
<Pici> !dontzap | TML
<ubottu> TML: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<wallshot> Guest93895: "VirtualBox"
<lstarnes> Guest93895: try VirtualBox
<wbc> lws: Sorry, went AFK for a sec there
<TML> ubottu: Love ya, you crazy bot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bigboss__> i'll try on that channel thanks
<lws> wbc: It seems it's my wireless card.   I'm baffled -- this wireless card was still last night ARgh..
<TML> Never even heard of the dontzap package. :)
<TML> You'd have to have 3 hands to do Alt+SysRq+K :)
<wbc> lws: Wait, I'm a bit confused now. The LAN card is broken, or is it the wi-fi?
<schweppp> My laptop is freezing out of the blue. Doesnt even respond to the sysrq keys. But, I can ssh to it - but what do i then restart??
<lws> wbc:   Do you know anything about wireless on linux?   I wasted like $100 on a Dlink ExtremeN card thinking ath9k supported master mode (and it does, but it doesn't work right)
<sebsebseb> wallshot: it's #vbox
<lws> wbc: I just tested the LAN card,   For some reason the driver (8139too) wasn't loading automatically)
<TML> schweppp: Try killing X and see if it's responding. Perhaps X and a terminal session are on the same VT.
<wbc> lws: Yep, I do know wireless. Been using aircrack-ng a lot
<lws> wbc: Any suggestions for a N card that supports master mode?
<wbc> Will USB do?
<schweppp> cheers tml, but how do i go about that? tried x11-common in init.d, and even telinit, but no joy?
<hades_pt> how can i expand my system size to a frerr patition
<lws> wbc: ... Preferably not.    I have a D-Link ExtremeN (PCI) but it halts about every 5 minutes when in Master mode (for some unknown reason, I haven't been able to get an answer out of the ath9k people)
<TML> schweppp: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Raydiation> is pulseaudio and flash still an issue in jaunty?
<lws> wbc: The wireless card that is apparently now bad is an Atheros 802.11g card from TRENDnet
<schweppp> yeah, tried that too
<hades_pt> ow can i expand my system size to a free patition
<Cry__Baby> has anyone worked out a way to minimize thunderbird onto the toolbar?
<Guest24729> how do you set up virtualbox
<wbc> lws: http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=compatibility_drivers#pci_minipci_minipci_express
<TML> schweppp: /etc/init.d/gdm exists, but telling it to stop didn't fix your problem?
<Cry__Baby> Guest24729: read their guides on the website
<schweppp> nope!
<TBotNik> All: Working on CHRP bootable with thread at:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7469055#post7469055  could use some help.  Stuck with several questions unanswered and not sure what to do next.
<TML> schweppp: Yes, it exists?
<Cry__Baby> anyone here use Thunderbird?
<Flare183> Cry__Baby: You mean the system tray??
<Cry__Baby> Flare183: yes
<Flare183> Cry__Baby: Install Alltray
<Cry__Baby> Flare183: sorry i used wrong word
<Flare183> It'll do it
<swivels> cry_baby: alltray
<schweppp> ha, sorry, yeah it exists, and no it didnt help restarting
<Cry__Baby> !alltray
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alltray
<gartral> whats it called when you add a block of bits into a image to "sign" it/
<Flare183> !info alltray | Cry__Baby
<ubottu> Cry__Baby: alltray (source: alltray): Dock any program into the system tray. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.69-1ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 56 kB, installed size 252 kB
<Cry__Baby> how I install alltray?
<Cry__Baby> Flare183: awesome thanks :)
<Flare183> Cry__Baby: np & With Synaptic
<Cry__Baby> Flare183: sudo apt-get install alltray ?
<njero> hey Ubuntu, I have a computer here with 64 bit AMD processors... I should be using the 64 bit Ubuntu desktop right?
<Flare183> Cry__Baby: Yup
<Flare183> njero: Yuppers
<Cry__Baby> Flare183: once its installed, waht I do?
<Cretch> njero, you can use a 32 bits version too, works well
<Niphlod> njero : makes sense only if you have > 4gb ram
<TML> schweppp: My next guess then would be that there's a problem with the video drivers and the X is actually gone away, but the screen isn't updating. Try booting into single user mode, disable X, and then poke around in how your video is setup.
<njero> Flare183: thanks... guess I get to download that :)
<Guest24729> does anybody know any cool effects for ubunto
<njero> Niphlod: otherwise no?
<Flare183> Cry__Baby: run it, and click the window that you want to put in the system tray
<gartral> Guest24729: cool effects as far as...?
<TBotNik> njero: ditto on Niphlod!
<Flare183> !compiz | Guest24729
<ubottu> Guest24729: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Guest24729> baddass shit
<Niphlod> njero : there's a statement in italian : "il gioco non vale la candela"....
<Flare183> !language | Guest
<ubottu> Guest: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<gartral> !language | Guest24729
<Flare183> !language | Guest24729
<ubottu> Guest24729: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Raydiation> is pulseaudio and flash still an issue in jaunty?
<sebsebseb> Raydiation: depends
<thiebaude> Raydiation: its not for me
<Niphlod> njero: translated it becomes something like "the gain is negligible"
<schweppp> the screen is updating, and still has audio, just isnt picking up input from keyboad mouse or usb
<Raydiation> play songs in banshee and youtube works?
<wbc> lws: How is it going with the wireless?
<td123> hello, does anyone know how I can "lock the screen" when I close the lid on my laptop?
<TBotNik> njero: You wouldn't really want to run it with less RAM
<Flare183> Raydiation: Nope, not as far as I know
<njero> Niphlod: makes sense
<Raydiation> dammit, brb
<Flare183> td123: Look in your Power Manager
<njero> TBotNik: 4 Gigs
<gartral> whats it called when you add a block of bits into a image to "sign" it/
<mayuya_el_rudo> hi
<StephenZ> I don't suppose anyone would know what problems I might face when trying to swap an AMD Duron for an AMD Athlon?
<schweppp> gartal, im stabbing in the dark here, but watermark?
<TBotNik> All: Just checking to see who read my last post on: ==> Working on CHRP bootable with thread at:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7469055#post7469055  could use some help.  Stuck with several questions unanswered and not sure what to do next.
<TBotNik> (05:37:36 PM) TML: schweppp: Yes, it exists?
<m0> Hello, a blue screen just appeared while using Ubuntu. Since when a blue screen exists? And how do I know what happend?
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: hi
<lws> wbc: I'm reseating the card -- as I don't know how the hell it broke over night.
<edbian> m0 Is the system frozen?
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: hi
<schweppp> eh botnik?
<Niphlod> njero : you have to think to the acrhitecture . if you don't have > 4 gb ram there won't be any application that uses 64 bit addressing to the full potential.
<m0> edbian: a blank dark blue screen happened, can't do anything so I restarted
<njero> that makes sense
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: i want to invite you someplace, btw offtopic
<edbian> m0 It covered the screen BSOD style?
<edbian> m0 Is this a wubi install?
<m0> edbian: yes, but empty
<TBotNik> All: Question I have to answer are in post #25 on the thread
<m0> edbian: wubi?
<stealth-> what command can I use to see what users are logged in and when they logged in last?
<TBotNik> typo Questions
 * lws swears.
<Pici> stealth-: last
<schweppp> My laptop is freezing out of the blue. Doesnt even respond to the sysrq keys. But, I can ssh to it - but what do i then restart??
<edbian> m0 You're using the system now?  No problems?  (If you don't know what wubi is you're not using it :) )
<lws> wgc: I wonder if it's possible for PCI cards to conflict?   Is that ever an issue anymore?
<pachamama> hello, somebody knows why jbrout don't open jpg files
<prefrontal> dtchen, why do i have /dev/dsp if i'm using alsa?
<stealth-> Pici: thanks
<m0> edbian: yea, I restarted it and no problems, but I want to wonder what went wrong.
<dtchen> prefrontal: snd-pcm-oss and snd-mixer-oss are loaded
<dtchen> prefrontal: those are alsa's oss compatibility driver modules
<edbian> m0 It is a rather strange sounding problem.  Have you googled it? (I am currently)
<danierie> hi which music player should i use in ubuntu gnome to organize and hear my music collection?
<sebsebseb> !music | danierie
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about music
<TBotNik> Niphlod: Go man go!  Yeah njero why the gutsy processor with no RAM?  RAM is cheap $29 per 1GB on some sticks.
<sebsebseb> !banshee | danierie
<ubottu> danierie: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<m0> All I am seeing in syslog is the following: Jun 16 18:39:39 m0-desktop syslogd 1.5.0#5ubuntu3: restart.
<m0> On the time the blue screen happend
<sebsebseb> danierie: I like Banshee, even though a Mono app,  Rythombox is alright as well and default
<njero> TBotNik: not my machine.... :)
<billybigrigger> what auto-mounts raid devices on boot? every time i boot i get this error from fsck http://pastebin.com/f641085bc
<billybigrigger> i can manually create the array no problems after i login with sudo mdadm -A /dev/md0 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdc1
<TBotNik> njero: you inherited? or customer?
<gartral> whats it called when you add a block of bits into a image to "sign" it/
<edbian> m0 yeah.  Not very helpful.  I would just wait and see if it ever happens again.  Sorry I can't be of more help.
<njero> TBotNik: friends.. I am trying to earn my friend/family Nerd merit badge
<Niphlod> TBotNik : costs nothing, but not just everyone needs 8 gb for everyday use .......
<lws> What in the world?!
<TBotNik> njero: I see, the "ME SUPERGEEK" Badge.
<lws> wgc:  Out of curiosity I removed the ethernet card I put in last night to replace the broken one -- the wireless drivers will load without it installed....
<SeaPhor> In 8.04 in System>Preferences>Remote Desktop there is an "Advanced " Tab where you could choose an alternate port, ITS gone in 9.04, so how do you choose to receive RDP on an alternate port now?
<njero> TBotNik: http://www.nerdmeritbadges.com/products/05-family-tech-support
<TBotNik> njero: What Niphlod said remeber the cache needed for this processor to really work and for the apps to really sing get you above the 4GB level, but ask your family/friend if it is worth it.  I'm betting they are gaming a little on it and gaming will suck without the increase RAM.
<StephenZ> Anyone got an idea why I'd be dropped into BusyBox during boot?
<Niphlod> SeaPhor : ip:port maybe ?
<njero> TBotNik: good to know
<SeaPhor> Niphlod, where?
<njero> you guys ar awesome
<raydiation> should i choose the same password for the keyring as my own?
<SeaPhor> Niphlod, where would the .conf file be for RDP?
<Niphlod> SeaPhor : sry ... receive RDP ???? receive VNC maybe ..... start RDP ... there's no RDP "receiving" on *nix
<raydiation> is that safe enough?
<SeaPhor> Niphlod, that is understood, but the question remains the same
<Niphlod> SeaPhor : let me search on google.
<StephenZ> Anyone got an idea why I'd be dropped into BusyBox during boot?
<SeaPhor> Niphlod, thank, i have to my wits end, it is only on 9.04, i have been doing this config since 7.04
<Niphlod> SeaPhor : In GConf. You can change it from gconf-editor. Go to apps/vinagre from it.
<billybigrigger> what auto-mounts raid devices on boot? every time i boot i get this error from fsck http://pastebin.com/f641085bc
<Niphlod> SeaPhor : took from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vino/+bug/264315
<billybigrigger> i can manually create the array no problems after i login with sudo mdadm -A /dev/md0 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdc1
<chip1> Hi, just installed ubuntu 9, and doing su - , but it doesn't recognize my password set up during the installation
<Niphlod> billybigrigger : is is an ext2 partition ?
<Pici> !sudo | chip1
<ubottu> chip1: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<thiebaude> chip1: did you do sudo?
<chip1> thanks, just entered
<chip1> su -
<vlt> Hello. Any idea idea why I can't run an xterm session in a chroot'ed Xvnc?
<chip1> I'll try sudo now
<lws> wbc: I figured it out
<Helpless> hello , i need some help
<stepanstas> I need help with recovering files from a corrupt ubuntu partition.
<Helpless> Ive installed java on my pc , but somehow its still showing me that it isnt installed " Java is not installed , get blaa bla...."
<JoshuaP0x1> What do I use for a VPN client in replace of Cisco client for windows?
<elad`> Why is it that "yes &" doesn't start the process in the background? Moreover, I can't even seem to ctrl-c to kill it, or ctrl-z to send it to the bg.
<jrib> elad`: it does.
#ubuntu 2009-06-17
<elad`> Not for me it doesn't.
<billybigrigger> Niphlod::: no, its ext3
<Niphlod> JoshuaP0x1 : http://projects.tuxx-home.at/?id=cisco_vpn_client
<jrib> elad`: yes it does.  That's why you can't kill it with ctrl-c
<td123> elad`: type ps -e | grep yes
<stealth-> elad`: running it in the background means you cant kill it, because its in the background. It's printing its output too fast for you to be able to see the command line
<zopiac> using pidgin i cannot access quakenet.org :( just says that it cant connect. anyone know how to connect?
<jrib> elad`: try fg to put it in the foreground and then ctrl-c
<JoshuaP0x1> Niphlod: Thanks.
<elad`> Ah, it's in the bg, but still printing to stdout. I see. Thanks.
<Niphlod> billybigrigger : as far as I know the all "mount" thing is processed by /etc/fstab file....
<mkanyicy> @stepanstas: how corrupt? load a live cd and fsck that partition
<billybigrigger> Niphlod::: but the array needs to be created first
<billybigrigger> Niphlod::: to create the device, then mount the device
<SeaPhor> Niphlod, please look at this, i dont see it... http://imagebin.ca/view/2kMe1bLh.html
<stepanstas> mkanyicy: a few days ago i was able to see the drive with the live cd.  now i cannot.  when i was able to see it, i was not able to open anything.
<Niphlod> billybigrigger : mdadm will do that automatically (create the array and "developing" that on /dev/md0)
<Amorstus> Would anyone know how to share an ethernet connection in 8.10? I have tried the "create a new wireless network option" but it just sits on the loading "spinner."
<billybigrigger> Niphlod::: well its not
<billybigrigger> Niphlod::: did you see my pastebin?
<Niphlod> billybigrigger : according to that /dev/md0 exists but is recognized as an ext2 partition ... so I guess it's not mdadm fault ...
<stepanstas> mkanyicy: would i be able to do fsck with a kubuntu live cd?  Also, i dont know what partition it is, its not showing up in the file browser
<chip1> thanks for the tip guys, got it working. Much appreciated.
<billybigrigger> Niphlod::: where do i change that?
<billybigrigger> Niphlod::: thats what im wondering where do i configure it to use ext3
<Niphlod> billybigrigger : look at /etc/fstab
<billybigrigger> # RAID array /dev/md0 (/dev/sda1 + /dev/sdb1)
<billybigrigger> /dev/md0        /media/storage  ext3    defaults        0       2
<billybigrigger> no
<billybigrigger> its not fstab i told you that
<billybigrigger> the array has to be created FIRST
<FloodBot1> billybigrigger: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<billybigrigger> fsck.ext3: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/md0
<Cokey> Hello, I need an audio player (VLC, Movie Player, whatever) that can do change the _pitch_ of a song.  Remember I said _player_       ~ Thank you ~
<mkanyicy> stepanstas: load your live cd. open terminal. then type "sudo cfdisk"
<Cokey> *that can change pitch of a song on the fly
<mkanyicy> stepanstas: all your partitions will show up, identify all the ones that work (you can even mount them all one by one)
<wbc> Cokey: Windows Media Player
<Niphlod> billybigrigger : can you paste the contents of mdadm.conf ?
<sharperguy> Anyone know where virtualbox keeps it's host files?
<mkanyicy> stepanstas: once you've seen the culprit (ie the bad filesystem), it's time to work on it
<sharperguy> * it's guest files
<zamarax> hello, q: I've had 9.04 installed for awhile and just the other day apon booting my keyboard / touchpad no longer work, I've also tried attaching USB one's and same problem, however if I boot a safe kernel and drop to the root shell the keyboard works fine, any idea what is causing this? it has made my ubuntu unusable!
<schweppp> sharper ~/.VirtualBox
<mink> does anyone know what the package name for the dev/header files for GTK+ (2.10) are?
<jrib> mink: why?
<lstarnes> mink: probably libgtk2.0-dev
<stepanstas> mkanyicy: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/197352/  I'm never good at figuring out which one is the issue.  I think the NTFS one is just a drive i have for back up files.  No install on it.  I should have one ubuntu install and one kubuntu install.  I dont think i see both.
<sedontane> hi im looking to work out how to partition my disks - cant use auto setup as I want to partition a second disk at the same time
<Niphlod> SeaPhor: apparently suggestions on launchpad aren't very helpful .... try under /desktop/gnome/remote_access
<sharperguy> Cokey, According to http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Audio/AlsaPlayer-358.shtml has it. No idea if it is in the repo's. Also depending on what you want it for you may want to look at mixxx (which is a DJ app with pitch control)
<lyrae> When i take a screenshot of a window, the frame isnt in the screenshot, howcome?
<SeaPhor> Niphlod, will do,,, thank you for your time
<Cokey> sharperguy,  *clicks link*  That sounds promising! Been looking for years! (Not kidding)
<zefyr> for some reason ubuntu 9.1 alpha2 (w grub2) doesnt include my win7 partition...any clues?
<Niphlod> SeaPhor : just helping where someone before helped me . try to reestablish the "balance" (very zen)
<Randabis> anyone here familiar with avidemux?
<SeaPhor> where is /desktop/gnome/remote_access? Niphlod
<Warrigal> Is there a way to configure the compose key so that composing _a and _o will result in a with macron and o with macron?
<sharperguy> Cokey, Well hopefully it helps
<Niphlod> SeaPhor : I have an "alternative_port" value under that , but I'm on intrepid. I'm just guessing (and hoping) it's in that place too in jaunty
<SeaPhor> Niphlod, oh, in the gconf, siorry
<leagris> Randabis, somehow what questions about avidemux ?
<Niphlod> Randabis : on win32, but fortunately it's multi-platform . just ask!
<SeaPhor> Niphlod, Got It! thats it,,, U-D-Man bro...
<Randabis> okay, well I cut part of a video out and saved it as a new file, on the new generated file, the audio playback is like 10 times faster than the video playback
<KEllyT> hello, i am trying to get the usb startup disk creator to work. it creates the usb drive fine. but when i try and boot from it. i get the error kernel not found. anyone one have the same problem
<mkanyicy> stepanstas: I've seen this. you have only one hard drive?
<zamarax> hello, q: I've had 9.04 installed for awhile and just the other day apon booting my keyboard / touchpad no longer work, I've also tried attaching USB one's and same problem, however if I boot a safe kernel and drop to the root shell the keyboard works fine, any idea what is causing this? it has made my ubuntu unusable!
<Niphlod> SeaPhor _ I just checked under my installation, nothing critical. I was nearly giving you the freenx guide ^_^
<buntu_> joining
<andy__> ugg
<Niphlod> Randabis : are u using different players ?
<SeaPhor> Niphlod, feel free to drop by my channel anytime, #seaphor
<Randabis> Niphlod: I used vlc, I'll try totem
<mkanyicy> sedontane: use gparted ... it's very good
<pshr> zamarax, can you get me the xorg.conf of your jaunty
<Niphlod> Randabis : it's just to check if it's an avidemux real problem or if it relays on the player ^_^
<pshr> zamarax, ?
<Randabis> Niphlod: still plays the audio fast in totem
<hipitihop> what is the command line equivalent of suspend ?
<leagris> Randabis, there are issues with some codecs and containers, especially x264
<Niphlod> Randabis : next question .... which format did you choose to save file ? what was the original one ?
<KEllyT> can anyone help?
<Randabis> Niphlod: mp4 to mp4
<EddieRingle> g
<NOTABLE> HI ALL
<Niphlod> Randabis : that's the container .... do you know the codecs contained in it ?
<leagris> Randabis, sometimes avidemux get fooled on timings. Working with other codecs and containers like mov may help
<Randabis> Niphlod: I'll check just a sec
<kholby> Hello everyone.
<Randabis> leagris: i see :)
<Randabis> Niphlod: codec is divx
<NOTABLE> IT IS MY FIRST NIGHT IN UBUNTU
<benjoldersma__> is there any
<benjoldersma__> is there any way to view performance counters in mono?
<sedontane> NOTABLE: gratz NOTABLE
<NOTABLE> I AM VERY HAPPY TO BE WITH YOU
<Randabis> Niphlod: audio codec aac video codec divx
<genii-around> NOTABLE: Please, don't type in all upper-case
<Niphlod> Randabis : so it seems that leagris has a point . try to convert the audio from aac to mp3 without cutting, and then cut....
<PROject-Emerald> Uh, I just updated to 9.10 last night, and my webcam magically worked. It's a microsoft lifecam vx1000. It won't work on 9.04, so I
<PROject-Emerald> updated. I just formatted. How do I get back on 9.10?
<kholby> My shortcut buttons for volume up, down, and mute aren't working right.  They show the little HUD, but the volume doesn't change.  Incidintely, they work fine on the other account on this computer.
<sebsebseb> !9.10 |  PROject-Emerald
<ubottu> PROject-Emerald: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<kholby> *incidentally
<PROject-Emerald> Ah. Damn. any way for me to get this webcam working on 9.04?
 * genii-around feeds sebsebseb some more coffee
<billybigrigger> PROject-Emerald::: #ubuntu+1 for all 9.10 questions
<sebsebseb> genii-around: no thanks, I don't drink Coffee
<PROject-Emerald> This is a 9.04 question -_-
<sebsebseb> genii-around: Tea sometimes yes, but Cofee no
<sebsebseb> PROject-Emerald: cheese configures web cams on 9.04
<genii-around> sebsebseb: No worries, it can be the beverage of your choice :)
<sebsebseb> PROject-Emerald: that's interesting if it just works in 9.10 though and not 9.04
<PROject-Emerald> sebsebseb: Cheese isn't working with my cam... I had the cam working like ~20 minutes ago and I put 9.04 back on and it fails yet again -_- :(
<sebsebseb> PROject-Emerald: well you might like this article http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2009/06/canonical-to-boost-ubuntu-usability-by-tackling-papercuts.ars
<billybigrigger> well there have been some kernel module updates that means
<billybigrigger> PROject-Emerald::: you could try to upgrade your kernel to 2.6.30 in 9.04
<PROject-Emerald> How would I do that?
<sebsebseb> PROject-Emerald: there's a ppa for 2.6.30  that might do it
<sebsebseb> !ppa >  PROject-Emerald
<ubottu> PROject-Emerald, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> PROject-Emerald: google for the Ubuntu 2.6.30  ppa, it will be on the launchpad site
<Randabis> Niphlod: okay, I'll try to convert
<grkblood13> im using mixx, when i hit play the file wont play
<grkblood13> it jsut doesnt move or do anything, the other knobs are still functional
<grkblood13> mixxx*
<leagris> Randabis changing the container helped me with this kind of problems several times. Change container before cutting
<elementz> hi all. i just ran pwck on my /etc/group file. the program gave me loads of erroneous entries in my passwords file, and suggests its deletion. can i follow these recommendations without worries?
<sam_> hello everyone :P
<Randabis> leagris: okay thanks I appreciate. I'm using winff to convert it right now
<elementz> btw, what might have caused the corruption of the passwords file?
<leagris> Some encoders produce malformed incompleet containers. This may not affect sequential play but may impair editing cutting later because of omitted or malformed synchronizations
<Randabis> leagris: yeah I'm outputing to avi
<Randabis> it's using libxvid and liblame for the codecs
<weed37> hi i have 2 pc with has ubuntu 9.04 on them and i want to network them togeather how do i do this
<leagris> update-notifier does not notify of update on a fresh install. How to fix that?
<Aquilla> weed37: NFS or Samba
<weed37> what r those m8
<Aquilla> weed37: See for NFS: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/nfs-server-and-client-configuration-in-ubuntu.html
<leagris> is your update-notifier working on your install ?
<genii-around> weed37: samba is a way to share stuff to Windows boxes through Server Message Block ("samba") NFS is Network File System
<weed37> ok ty
<Aquilla> weed37: For samba see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<NcQ> sam_ :D
<sam_> yes?
<weed37> ty guys
<Kaner1> hey guys, can anyone help me get my res to 1024x768, i'm stuck at 800x600
<Aquilla> Kaner1: System -> Preferences -> Display
<Kaner1> aquilla, 800x600 is the max in there
<Kaner1> i'm positive i can do more cause ive had xp and windows 7 installed on it for years
<Aquilla> Kaner1: If you're sure it supports it, I think you can attain that by setting it manually in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Kaner1> aquilla, ive tried that but either i did it wrong or it still did not work
<Aquilla> Kaner1: Is this what you tried? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<Kaner1> i think the problem may be i dont have the correct drivers and doing system>hardware drivers yielded zero results
<Aquilla> Kaner1: Even the vesa driver should do if configured correctly
<hassan> hi
<ikey> anybody know anything of the ubiquity fail in 9.10a?
<Guest11452> Anyone know why my /etc/modules file is ignored?   I want ath_pci loaded at boot for my wireless card
<cabrey> !karmic > ikey
<ubottu> ikey, please see my private message
<ikey> ..
<Guest11452> nickname lws
<cabrey> Guest11452, /nick lws
<JNSamuel> Guest11452: /nick lws
<JNSamuel> snap
<Guest11452> it's not working.
<hassan> hi,i need some 1 to give me ahand
<Guest11452> excuse me one moment, I think it's because of a mode on the channel
<cabrey> Guest11452, just /nick lws
<wbc> Someone else is named lws
<Guest11452> cabrey: doesn't work because I'm in this channel. +J or somesuch
<hassan> i just download ubuntu 9.04 but i cant get sound
<test> :)
<wbc> just do /nick lws_
<hassan> can some1 help me?
<cabrey> !ask
<lws_> must be my ghost.... spoooooky
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ikey> +J is an invaliid channel mode, and channel modes do not restrict your changing of nick
<lws_> wbc:  Got my wireless card working by reodering it with the ethernet card.  *boggle*
<cabrey> lws_, anyway, ath_pci is blacklisted I believe
<lws_> I unblacklisted it
<Kaner1> aquilla u still there, i killed gnome and had to reboot
<rww> ikey: +J is join throttling on Freenode (see http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml), and you can't change nick if you're in a channel where you can't speak
<cabrey> lws, okie dokie then, you helped yourself
<Aquilla> Kaner1: Yes.
<Kaner1> ok so wat do u recommend
<lws_> cabrey: BUt it still won't load automatically at boot
<gartral> whats it called when you add a block of bits into a image to "sign" it/
<lws_> cabrey: Even Jockey says it's "Activated, but not loaded"
<cabrey> lws_, it should be automatically detected at boot, you should not need to list it in /etc/modules
<jrib> gartral: that's not really related to ubuntu.  Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Aquilla> Kaner1: I recommend trying to configure your xorg.conf. I've done it this way before, and if you doubt your driver, use vesa
<cabrey> lws_, oh it's a proprietary driver?
<lws_> cabrey: It's madwifi
<Kaner1> how do i use vesa
<hassan> no sound on ubuntu 9.04, i need help pleeaseee!!!!
<gartral> jrib: but I'm using GIMP...
<jrib> gartral: so?
<gartral> !help | hassan
<ubottu> hassan: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<lws_> cabrey: 8139too also isn't loaded at boot.   Is it possible avahi has gone mad, or somesuch?
<Aquilla> Kaner1: Specify your driver as "vesa"
<cabrey> can somebody enlighten me why an open source driver is listed as proprietary?
<Kaner1> in xorg?
<rww> cabrey: which driver?
<cabrey> madwifi
<lenswipe> can someone tell me how to write to /var/www through samba?
<Aquilla> Kaner1: Yes
<cabrey> lenswipe, make it a share
<lenswipe> cabrey: that makes, it readable but not neccecarily writable
<cabrey> lenswipe, file permissions must be correctly set and the same with share permissions
<lenswipe> cabrey: scratch the comma
<rww> cabrey: because madwifi depends on non-free stuff to work, if I rememver correctly
<lenswipe> cabrey: k but what are the file permissions i need
<cabrey> rww, it is listed in wikipedia as not depending on binary blobs
<cabrey> !permissions | lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<rww> cabrey: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_open_source_wireless_drivers lists it as "Dual GPL/BSD with proprietary HAL". The latter is problematic.
<lenswipe> cabrey: i know what file permissions are, thanks i just dont know what ones i need to apply for /var/www
<cabrey> rww, i don't understand how an *open source* project can have a proprietary component, whatever this is !ot
<julios> speaking spanish
<cabrey> lenswipe, the link shows you how to manipulate them, i.e. use groups
<cabrey> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<julios> ok tanks
<lenswipe> cabrey: i know that also - sudo chmod 775/777/755/644/664 etc etc
<Kaner1> aquilla: in the device part of xorg driver is listed as vesa already, is that what u meant?
<lenswipe> cabrey: hmm actually i have an idea
<cabrey> lenswipe, i was thinking more along the lines of create a wwwsmb group, put the members who can write to /var/www and make wwwsmb the owner of /var/www
<cabrey> lenswipe, of course sambe & apache would need to be apart of that group as well
<lenswipe> cabrey: im wondering about forcing root access to /var/www
<rww> cabrey: Madwifi itself is open source. However, it requires a HAL from Atheros that isn't.
<lenswipe> cabrey: asin forcing root acees in smb.conf
<cabrey> lenswipe, them you set the appropriate permissions so that group can write
<cabrey> then*
<cabrey> rww, ah makes sense now, thanks
<hassan> help!
<cabrey> hassan, please just ask
<hassan> no sound
<lws_> None of this is helping my understand why, despite my jockey settings that madwifi won't load at boot (EVEN after being explicitely unblacklisted, and THEN whitelisted in /etc/modules)
<hassan> on 9.05
<lws_> Also, 8139too is not loading automatically either
<cabrey> hassan, what is your hardware?
<Slade> and back :)
<gerber> for konqueror how i fix youtube ?
<cabrey> lws_, submit a bug, jockey should do all of that automatically
<hassan> where can i check??......slade
<lws_> Since when did linux get some kind of hardware manager thingie?   I'm use to telling it which modules I want LOADED and having it DO IT.
<Kaner1> can anybody join me in an im helping me to get my max res from 800x600 to 1024x768?  itd be much appreciated
<cabrey> hassan, lspci | grep Audio
<lws_> cabrey:  LOts of people use madwifi,  I'm thinking it's something I did to the system to break it?
<Slade> hassan, what was your question?
<cabrey> lws_, run lsmod and paste it
<ricwelch> I am attempting upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 the Upgrade Manager is hanging after apx: 16 files. Any Ideas ?
<Nautilus> how can I do a recursive directory (with ls?) and list only files written since June 1?
<hassan> i dont get sound
<gerber>           
<cabrey> lws_, use pastebin
<Slade> hassan, ok,what kind of sound card do u have?
<hassan> built in
<cesarcc21> hello
<hassan> let me check
<Slade> hassan, cat /proc/asound/cards
<jasonmchristos> how do i do file sharing in xubuntu?
<cesarcc21> hay algun español
<cabrey> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<burvowski> Hi everyone. I plugged in my ipod nano into my laptop and opened up rhythmbox. it detects it fine and can see songs already on it, which I can play, but I can't drag anything to it. Says something about permissions "Error opening file '/media/Anton's iPod/iPod_Control/Music/f00/08 Water.mp3': Read-only file system"
<Kaner1> can anybody join me in an im helping me to get my max res from 800x600 to 1024x768?  itd be much appreciated
<VCoolio> Nautilus: I don't think ubuntu stores creation dates, I looked into that before. I'll happily stand corrected if otherwise. Do 'filestat yourfile' to check what is available.
<cabrey> burvowski, it is mac formatted probably
<Nautilus> VCoolio: or last write date
<burvowski> cabrey what would be the easiest way to format it? and as what file system
<cabrey> burvowski, did you use a mac with it?
<gerber> Konqueror help to fix youtube i can,t see any video /
<Slade> heh, i haven't upgraded to 9.01 yet... is it a good idea to do so from the hardy release?
<lws_> cabrey: http://pastebin.com/d1760f341
<cabrey> burvowski, itunes usually handles the formatting of an ipod, if you can get ahold a windows pc w/ itunes, you can format it there
<VCoolio> Nautilus: yes, last modified is there. You should be able to use that, but I'm no bash scripting hero.
<Nautilus> tx
<burvowski> cabrey and what if i can't? I can't format it from ubuntu?
<gerber> Konqueror help to fix youtube i can,t see any video /
<lws_> cabrey: I wonder if it's because I need to put wlan and ath_hal before it in /etc/modules?   I forgot it doesn't look up dependencies like modprobe does.
<Kaner1> can anybody join me in an im helping me to get my max res from 800x600 to 1024x768?
<cabrey> lws_, ok all the modules you are having problems with are loaded. did you manually load them in?
<lws_> cabrey: Yes
<cabrey> burvowski, you probably can, but I have never tried it
<ricwelch> I am attempting upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 the Upgrade Manager is hanging after apx: 16 files. Any Ideas ?:)
<cabrey> lws_, yes dependencies matter
<VCoolio> Nautilus: something like 'filestat filename | grep Modify' combined with awk to get the date and then compare with your variable
<gerber> Konqueror help to fix youtube i can,t see any video /
<Kaner1> shit i hate being annoying like this, but anybody?  help?
<cabrey> gerber, kubuntu?
<lws_> cabrey: OKay I just added those to /etc/modules.   I will try rebooting
<lws_> cabrey: thanks for your help
<gerber> kubuntu what ?
<cabrey> gerber, ubuntu or kubuntu?
<gerber> i have ubuntu 9.04
<dhoss> how the fuck do i get my webcam working on ubuntu 8.10?
<cabrey> gerber, ok did you install flash?
<julios> un favor alguien q me pueda ayudar a instalar mi tv en ubuntu jaunty
<cabrey> !ohmy | dhoss
<ubottu> dhoss: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Randabis> I can't get audio playback in avidemux...it gives me a "can't initialize audio device" error
<Bodsda> How do i add rwx permissions for a particular group using chmod?
<KEllyT> hey guys, how can i change the permitions of a usb harddrive, its ext3 formated but it says i do not have write access. this is a new drive so i can reformat it if needed
<Randabis> my conversion worked at least :)
<gerber> ye sir work ok with firefox but no with konkure
<cabrey> gerber, check in #kubuntu, they have more experience with kde apps
<cabrey> gerber, actually how did you install it?
<ricwelch> I am attempting upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 the Upgrade Manager is hanging after apx: 16 files. Any Ideas ?
<PleXuS> anyone known how i can restart my network settings in ubuntu 9.04?
<Kaner1> can anybody join me in an im helping me to get my max res from 800x600 to 1024x768?
<gerber> from adove
<PleXuS> /etc/init.d/networking restart didn't help me out :S
<cabrey> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<cabrey> gerber, how? the deb?
<dannyD> I have corrupted GrUB with my install of 9.04 with LVM encryption by trying to upgrade to AMD64, also with encryption. My old partition is now unreachable. ACK! pls help
<mkanyicy> Bodsda: use chown to add such group to the file and use "chmod g+rwx filename"
<dhoss> wtf
<Slade> !sound hassan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound hassan
<FatsDominoTheory> dhoss: whats wrong with your webcam?
<Slade> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dhoss> FatsDominoTheory: it uh, doesn't work.
<cabrey> dhoss, have you seen the ubuntu help webcam page?
<Bodsda> mkanyicy: so i dont need to specify which group?
<dhoss> cabrey: nein
<cabrey> Bodsda, yes you do
<PROject-Emerald> How do I update to the new 9.10 kernel from 9.04?
<cabrey> !webcam > dhoss
<ubottu> dhoss, please see my private message
<mkanyicy> KEllyT: first mount the file using sudo in terminal and do "chow -R yourusername:yourgroupname /media/diskmountoint" and "chmod -R 755 /media/samemountpoint"
<Bodsda> cabrey: and how do i specify?
<dhoss> also, ohmy! seems to leave out using a deity's name in vain
<ricwelch> Please help if you can I'm practically blind and reading a tone of lit isn't going to get this upgrade dist done. I am attempting upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 the Upgrade Manager is hanging after apx: 16 files. Any Ideas ?
<VCoolio> Nautilus: stat filename | grep Modify | awk '{print $2}'
<cabrey> Bodsda, use chown owner:groupowner file
<FiReSTaRT> ricwelch, if you're in canada, under software sources, change the server to main server.. the cdn server is slow as f***
<mkanyicy> Bodsda: to give group A permissions rwx for example and group B, say, r-x on the same file it's impossible with simple chmod and chown
<ricwelch> The US ones are slower.
<Kaner1> come somebody join me in an im chat for help?
<Kaner1> *can
<cabrey> Kaner1, ask here
<Bodsda> cabrey: so if i want the group to own, and only the group to access i would: sudo chmod a-rwx file; sudo chown :groupname file; sudo chmod g+rwx file
<cabrey> Bodsda, there HAS to be an owner
<FiReSTaRT> ricwelch, the cdn server would always hang on me.. the main server works just fine wherever i am (currently in chile lol)
<Kaner1> ok cabrey, i have a max res of 800x600, i need it to be 1024x768
<Kaner1> i know it can handle that
<Kaner1> but i only get max of 800x600
<bishop> joining
<Bodsda> cabrey: ok, so the owner should be any member of the group yeah?
<cabrey> Bodsda, it doesn't *have* to be, but it can
<PROject-Emerald> How do I update to the new 9.10 kernel from 9.04?
<Nautilus> VCoolio: lemme try
<Bodsda> cabrey: ok, cheers
<cabrey> Kaner1, have you checked out the link the bot gave you?
<dannyD> I have corrupted GrUB with my install of 9.04 with LVM encryption by trying to upgrade to AMD64, also with encryption. My old partition is now unreachable.
<FiReSTaRT> ricwelch, your other option would be to torrent the 9.04 disk, back up your home folder and do a fresh o.s. install
<cabrey> dannyD, trying to upgrade to AMD64? it's not possible if you were on 32 bit
<Kaner1> cabrey, yes
<dannyD> cabrey: well not upgrade. I installed on a separate drive
<cabrey> Kaner1, ok what graphics hardware do you have?
<dhoss> HOLY FUCK I LOVE LINUX
<wbc> Ok
<FiReSTaRT> ricwelch, that's what i always do.. kinda like an o.s. enema :) anyways i'm off to grab a bit with the mrs. good luck
<MK-ubuntu> dhoss, language
<cabrey> dhoss, the ops will ban you if you keep doing that
<FatsDominoTheory> dhoss: is it a usb webcam?
<dhoss> cabrey: sorry, i have tourrettes
<Kaner1> cabrey, i'm  not totally sure, im running an averatec 3700 laptop
<ricwelch> I have the most up to date Upgrade Manager installed am attempting main now.
<dannyD> hda=old 32bit fully encrypted  9.04, hdb =new amd64
<sebsebseb> !language | dhoss
<ubottu> dhoss: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dhoss> whole families use this channel?
<lws> cabrey: ath_Pci still not loading automagically.   insmod can't seem to find it either?
<wbc> haha
<cabrey> lws, use modprobe not insmod
<FiReSTaRT> ricwelch, ok pm me with the progress.. and i'll keep my fingers crossed while pigging out :)
<ubun00b_> how can I terminate the package installer program?
<NightHawk> hey guys i have a question about wireless cards and ubuntu
<lws> cabrey: modprobe works, but I want to setup /etc/modules to load this stuff at startup
<cabrey> dhoss, it is also logged
<NightHawk> Connection: Belkin F5D8073 N Wireless ExpressCard Adapter @ 121.5 Mbps (Rec: 674.09MB Sent: 14.91MB)
<lws> cabrey: so I was trying insmod to see if I had the right dependencies
<Raydiation> how can i close pidgin with the indicator applet?
<NightHawk> theres my card..... will it be preconfigured with ubuntu?
<dhoss> cabrey: i'm not sure what lumberjacks have to do with this
<lws> dhoss: Heh
<Responder> test
<cabrey> lws, insmod is used for inserting modules when they aren't installed into the proper module heirarchy
<Responder> None
<Responder> Bye
<lws> cabrey:  I was wondering if ath_pci isn't, since they're under a "restricted" directory, and they are not loading automagically.
<bigboss__> hello people! i just installed windows on a computer with ubuntu, in dual boot. Now i restored grub with super grub disk, but now i cant choose what OS boot, but it automatically starts Ubuntu. How can i add the "windows" option?
<FatsDominoTheory> dhoss: is the webcam detected?  Is there a "video" device in /dev/ folder?  "ls /dev | grep video0" will tell you
<dhoss> okay, fine, i'm sorry, i'm just trying to learn how to linux, i'm sorry you guys don't like me i can't do anything about my disability, i'll just leave now
<cabrey> lws, no that should work. like i said, jockey is supposed to automate *all* of this, so file a bug
<wbc> dhoss, yes please leave
<dhoss> wbc:  no u
<NightHawk> Will ubuntu be preconfigured to use Belkin F5D8073 N Wireless ExpressCard or do i need to fuck with it like  i did for the built in dell card?
<cabrey> dhoss, seriously trying to pull that?
<dhoss> PEACE OUT
<lws> cabrey:  cabrey: Do I have to sign up for a stupid account to file a bug?
<ubun00b_> hi, does anyone know how I can terminate the gdebi-gtk 0.4.9 package installer? It kinda did what I didn't expect ubuntu to do:  It froze up! :O
<lws> boggle @ dhoss
<ubun00b_> ubun00b
<cabrey> ubun00b_, alt-f2 -> xkill -> click on gdebi window
<Raydiation> how can i close pidgin with the indicator applet?
<ubun00b_> woops sorry wrong window
<ubun00b_> thanks cabrey! I'll try that
<mrwes> Can I use Remote Desktop Viewer to connect to my Remote Desktop at work -- running MS Server Remote Desktop?
<bigboss__> hello people! i just installed windows on a computer with ubuntu, in dual boot. Now i restored grub with super grub disk, but now i cant choose what OS boot, but it automatically starts Ubuntu. How can i add the "windows" option?
<cabrey> mrwes, use terminal server client
 * NightHawk waves
<mrwes> cabrey, hrmm...ok lemme try that
<sebsebseb> bigboss__: dual booting with WIndows why?  3D Windows games?
<sg> Haha I just setup my family PC with ubuntu
<ubun00b_> wow, worked like a charm, thanks cabrey!
<sg> this is great
<bigboss__> yes sebsebseb
<Kaner1> cabrey, how do i get the drivers for my card when it doesnt show up in "hardware drivers"
<bigboss__> and also cause i need 3DStudio Max 4 work
<warewolf> guys, I just installed ubunto and now I can't find any of my documents
<sg> How can I allow gdm to let users with a deleted password (passwd -d) login?
<sebsebseb> bigboss__: this would do it I guess.   gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add in the Windows entry
<cabrey> Kaner1, none of the sites seem to want to tell me what graphics drivers your laptop has
<NightHawk> Is my text on?
<cabrey> yes
<Kaner1> cabrey, thats my problem too lol
<lws> cabrey:  If I promise to file a bug report, will you help me figure out how to get /etc/modules to load ath_pci at startup?   It's REALLY FRIGGING annoying to have to hook up my only monitor to this system every time I reboot to load my wireless module.
<bigboss__> sebsebseb, that's what i thought, infact i have the menu.lst just in gedit now
<mrwes> cabrey, I'm getting and error, Name or Service Not Known
<cabrey> Kaner1, run lspci | grep VGA and paste into pastebin
<bigboss__> sebsebseb, but i dont know what do i have to put to add the windows entry
<dannyD1> so any ideas about recovering my encrypted partition?
<sebsebseb> bigboss__: there's an example  in there that's commented ##
<cabrey> mrwes, use the FQDN
<Kaner1> cabrey, how do i paste into pastebin (sry i'm very new to ubuntu)
<NightHawk> Gonna ask once again then ill find a different distro. WILL ubuntu work with Belkin F5D8073 N Wireless ExpressCard or do i need to configure it like my dell pos?
<cabrey> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<warewolf> hello?
<mbnoimi> Hi all, I tried to use qt creator on ubuntu 8.10 but it didn't work!
<bigboss__> sebsebseb, sorry i dont understeand, wher's the example? into menu.lst?
<mrwes> cabrey, for the protocol you mean?
<Skail> Is the latest download from the site (9.04 desktop) usable as just a livecd, or is it just an installer?
<mbnoimi> although I installed build-essentials
<sebsebseb> bigboss__: yep should be an example there for adding Windows
<wizzo50> Help! After installing Ubuntu from the Desktop and it uses all defaults, How do I setup my Windows partition on here so when I go into the Home Folder, I can be able to read my other Hard Drive that my Windows is still setup on, (it's files and folders on that drive which was my C: Boot drive with Windows)?
<sebsebseb> Skail: yes you can use it as a Live CD
<rww> Skail: The 9.04 Desktop CD is both a LiveCD and an installer.
<cabrey> mrwes, in the client use the fqdn in the server field b/c ubuntu doesnt use netbios AFAIK
<warewolf> wizzo50: dud you just install ubunto?
<Skail> excellent.. thankyou.
<Unpredictable> Can someone help me fix my nvidia drivers. I had a radeon 7000 installed and I pulled it out to put in a geforce 5500 fx card. I installed the drivers hardware told me to 173. I think. The only 2 resolutions I have is 640x480 and some 320 one. Im new to linux and didn't know how to uninstall radeon drivers. Thx
<sebsebseb> Skail: ,but  would be better to install it :)
<wizzo50> a couple days ago
<wizzo50> yes
<bigboss__> sebsebseb, i just find it :) so if i understeand well. I must put the name of the windows partition into # root		(hd0,0) and copy and past it down?
<cabrey> Unpredictable, use nvidia-settings
<sebsebseb> bigboss__: ok so Ubuntu was put on there first?
<Skail> sebsebseb: yes, I know...  I'm picking out a distro for a newb to use.. he doesn't want to install yet
<bigboss__> yes
<warewolf> wizzo50: I can't get to my documents folder anymore, I just installed ubunto, and now all my documents are gone
<Kaner1> cabrey, sry dont know how to do that, the results are this tho: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800/K8N800/K8N800A [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01)
<Unpredictable> cabrey: nvidia settings is what giving me the 2 resolutions only.. Display won't let me use it and suggest nvidia settings.
<bigboss__> sebsebseb, windows is into /dev/sda2
<mrwes> cabrey, hrmm...shrug...I'm friggin' lost..er
<sebsebseb> Skail: Knoppix is a great Live CD or DVD by the way
<Skail> sebsebseb: agreed.. I use it for when I have to use a certain winlappy :)
<sebsebseb> Skail: Elive  is probably also pretty interesting, I haven't tried it  yet though
<Skail> knoppix, that is
<wizzo50> I need to Unmount and be able to set it up so then I can read them and re-mount it again and still be there when I reboot
<sebsebseb> bigboss__: sda or sda1 is your first hard disk
<cabrey> mrwes, i would install grdc, it is much better than the built in terminal server client anyway
<sebsebseb> bigboss__: sda2 the second
<cabrey> xs
<bigboss__> so i must put # root		(sda2,0)
<bigboss__> ?
<wizzo50> So, is there anyone else on here that can help me with this?
<sebsebseb> bigboss__: hd0,0  the first partition on the first hard disk.    hd1,0  the first partition on your second hard disk
<bigboss__> mmm so # root		(hd0,2) should be the second partition of my hdd?
<cabrey> bigboss__, grub has a different partition numbering/naming system
<sebsebseb> bigboss__:  of the first hard disk yes
<sebsebseb> bigboss__: wait no it's hd0,1
<sebsebseb> bigboss__: Grub starts on 0
<bigboss__> right :D
<wizzo50> sebsebseb, help me get my partition up and be able to read it
<bigboss__> ok sebsebseb so i put on pastebin what i thought to put, can u check it 4 me?
<bigboss__> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<wolfwalker> I need help with Audacity in Ubuntu Jaunty.  Where is the best place to go to get it?
<sebsebseb> !grub |  bigboss__
<ubottu> bigboss__: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sebsebseb> bigboss__: yeah ok
<wizzo50> GRUB?
<wizzo50> Need help
<bigboss__> sebsebseb, however i restored it, i just need to add the Windows entry
<cabrey> wizzo50, GRand Unified Bootloader
<bigboss__> sebsebseb, check it please http://paste.ubuntu.com/197378/
<sebsebseb> wizzo50: you want to read the Windows partition?   if so  as long as Windows was shut down properly, you should be able to access it from computer in Ubuntu
<Kaner1> cabrey, did that help at all, i dont kno wat to do w/ that information, i googled it and no help
<cabrey> Kaner1, paste it into pastebin
<Unpredictable> cabrey: still here?
<cabrey> !pm > wizzo50
<ubottu> wizzo50, please see my private message
<Kaner1> wat does that mean
<cabrey> Unpredictable, yes
<Unpredictable> cabrey: did you read the last msg to u?
<sebsebseb> bigboss__: no that's saying the  first hard disk,  but the 3rd partition
<cabrey> Unpredictable, yea i just saw it hold on
<bigboss__> oh right xD i'll fix it
<cabrey> Unpredictable, you want to remove ati's proprietary drivers?
<wolfwalker> I need help with Audacity in Ubuntu Jaunty.  Where is the best place to go to get it?
<Unpredictable> cabrey: yes.
<sebsebseb> wolfwalker: sudo apt-get install audacity
<sebsebseb> wolfwalker: in the terminal
<bigboss__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/197379/ sebsebseb. is it the chainloader entry ok?
<cabrey> Unpredictable, wait you said you used a Radeon 7000, so you couldn't have been using the proprietary drivers
<wizzo50> Yes
<Kaner1> cabrey, if u mean post it in the pastebin site i did that
<wizzo50> cabrey, I am here
<DukkaN> hi big guys
<cabrey> Kaner1, well i kinda need the link
<Unpredictable> cabrey: I had 7000 installed when I installed ubuntu.. So I dunno if it installs it on its own.. I can show u my xorg.conf in paste bin if that helps..
<mrwes> cabrey, Ok...I got to the server, but it seems I don't have terminal service rights, but I have remote rights....
<olskolirc> how can i send any program to the system tray please?
<wolfwalker> sebsebseb I got that.  Problem is Audacity will only record once.  If I stop and hit record again it hangs as if it can't see the sound input anymore.  If I reboot it records again......... once.
<sebsebseb> bigboss__: that should work I think
<Kaner1> cabrey, sry i just dont kno this stuff man, i dont see the difference from pasting it here or there, total noob, my bad man, here: http://pastebin.com/m1a97c406
<cabrey> mrwes, that is a server side/AD issue, you have to be in the remote desktop users group
<bigboss__> ok sebsebseb i'll try it and let u know :D thanks alot 4 ur help!
<sebsebseb> wolfwalker: don't know since don't use audacity
<wizzo50> Cabrey, how do I get my partition of my main HD that my windows XP files are on to show up in the Home folder
<mrwes> cabrey, I am, cuz I can remote desktop in from a windows machine
 * wolfwalker face to palm
<wolfwalker> Anyway............ I need some help with Audacity in Ubuntu Jaunty.  Where should I go?
<beware> in ubuntu, can the "locale" (as in, notation of things like date/time) be configured independently of the language? can i have english with ISO date and 24h time?
<mrwes> cabrey, what is FQDN ?
<cabrey> wizzo50, ask the whole room, not just me
<cabrey> mrwes, fully qualified domain name
<wizzo50> well, how do you do it
<cabrey> mrwes, for ex: tsserver1.eastco.department.company.com
<mrwes> cabrey, ok
<Space> I just received the shipit of ubuntu 9.04. I  have an old computer that I used temporarily for a long time
<RORgasm> hey guys my flash videos are lagging in firefox on jaunty for full screen
<wizzo50> How many times do I have to ask the same question over and over
<cabrey> Kaner1, paste the output of apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<RORgasm> they are fine when not full screen
<cabrey> RORgasm, were they fine in previous versions of ubuntu?
<RORgasm> cabrey, yeah
<Unpredictable> cabrey: heres my xorg.conf and my lspci http://pastebin.com/m6032aa4b and http://pastebin.com/m320a496a
<wizzo50> sebsebseb, Now I can't read it
<Kaner1> cabrey, http://pastebin.com/m6a2f9f4d
<RORgasm> cabrey, i event turned off desktop effects...in previous version they worked fine with desktop effects too
<sebsebseb> wolfwalker: try #audacity ,but not many people there,  also you could try the general ##linux  channel I suppouse for this one, since  it's a common app on Linux
<AssociateX> Hi and also hello.
<sg> How can I allow gdm to let users with no password login?
<RORgasm> cabrey, actually i've upgraded for about a month or so...'m just starting to notice this now
<RORgasm> cabrey, not sure whats going on
<jasonmchristos> how do i connect or verify that a nfs share is working
<AssociateX> what is the proper tool for updating through a gui?
<mrwes> cabrey, guess I'll have to speak with the IT guys in the morning, to add me to that group.
<jasonmchristos> im on ubuntu the nfs share is on xubuntu
<cabrey> RORgasm, the think the new X.Org is to blame
<mdg> hi cabrey
<RORgasm> cabrey, u think so?
<cabrey> mrwes, yea ask, and it might be that you're not allowed to access the terminal server from outside the company network
<ricwelch> Upgrade Tool Hung on 642 seems to go nowhere using Main server and it is slow as ***k is there a sane way of doing this short of using CD? Could not fetch!!!!
<wizzo50> How do I get my partition of my main HD that my windows XP files are on to show up in the Home folder?
<wizzo50> How do I get my partition of my main HD that my windows XP files are on to show up in the Home folder?
<wolfwalker> sebsebseb nope, #audacity is more dead than a graveyard. :/
<wizzo50> How do I get my partition of my main HD that my windows XP files are on to show up in the Home folder?
<cabrey> RORgasm, yea flash is pretty horrible here too, hopefully adobe will release an update :/ that's all i can say really
<cabrey> mdg, hey i am so bogged down right now lol
<bigboss__> sebsebseb, unfortunatellygrub wasnt able to load windows. it says "invalid device requested"
<ExAstris> Hi all. I'm trying to triple boot, but Windows won't load because it's the third partition, and apprantly it only boots as the 4th. Can I change the partitions locations on the disk somehow
<wizzo50> How do I get my partition of my main HD that my windows XP files are on to show up in the Home folder?
<mdg> cabrey: I'm just watching and learning :)
<Unpredictable> cabrey: I know ur a busy person it seems, but let me know if u have the time to check out the pastebin.. this resolution thing is way too big. and annoying
<cabrey> Kaner1, your laptop uses a VIA chipset
<ExAstris> so that windows is fourth and linux is either third or gone
<sebsebseb> bigboss__: ok pastebin the whole file
<bigboss__> ok
<cabrey> Unpredictable, don't worry i can multitask :)
<Kaner1> cabrey, awesome, so whats the best way to install it
<mrwes> cabrey, gotta be, but it's a weird setup, because I'm in the remote desktop group for use. I emailed them a screenshot of the error -- thanks for the help
<mrwes> sure*
<cabrey> mrwes, hopefully they won't be jerks and say you're using ubuntu :/
<fritzIsOnline> how can i convert slax.iso file to tar.gz for USB? thanks..
<PleXuS> howto restart ubuntu network config?
<wizzo50> How do I get my partition of my main HD that my windows XP files are on to show up in the Home folder after setting up from Ubuntu Desktop?
<bigboss__> sebsebseb, http://paste.ubuntu.com/197381/
<cabrey> fritzIsOnline, use unetbootin
<mrwes> cabrey, nah...they know I run Ubuntu :)
<bigboss__> ............................... sebsebseb i just saw
<bigboss__> i'm an idiot
<bigboss__> sorry.... i'll fix xD
<ricwelch> Upgrade Tool hangs then exits stops fetching packages what to do? Using Main servers.
<bigboss__> sebsebseb, i reboot again :D thanks alot again!
<VCoolio> wizzo50: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<ricwelch> Upgrade Tool is most current.
<cabrey> Kaner1, you should be using the openchrome driver right now, but it's entirely possible that it didnt pick up that
<ricwelch> Any Ideas welcomed.
<Kaner1> cabrey, so what does that mean?
<cabrey> Kaner1, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<fritzIsOnline> cabrey i 'm on ubuntu now. and don  wanna download tar.gz, should i ?
<mdg> hi omaha!  You from omaha?
<fritzIsOnline> join #slax
<omaha> i am not :)
<fritzIsOnline> ups
<wizzo50> How do I get my partition of my main HD that my windows XP files are on to show up in the Home folder after setting up from Ubuntu Desktop?
<wizzo50> mdg, NO! Lincoln
<cabrey> fritzIsOnline, use unetbootin, it will create a liveusb out of an ISO
<Kaner1> cabrey, my problem isnt listed in that link
<mdg> Lincoln!  I know where that is LOL
<wizzo50> lol
<cabrey> Kaner1, yes it is, you're card is listed there
<wizzo50> I know Omaha too.
<wizzo50> lol
<wizzo50> How do I get my partition of my main HD that my windows XP files are on to show up in the Home folder after setting up from Ubuntu Desktop?
<fritzIsOnline> thanks
<VCoolio> wizzo50: first mount the partition, then use mount --bind to have a folder from windows show up in your home folder
<Kaner1> cabrey, yeah its listed but what do u want me to do, reinstall chrome or what?
<VCoolio> wizzo50: as explained in the link I gave you earlier https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<ricwelch> Upgrade
<ricwelch> T
<wizzo50> yea
<cabrey> Kaner1, no configure the driver: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome#Debian 5.0, Ubuntu 8.04 and newer releases
<wizzo50> I also Have the William von Hagen book too but it is hard to understand when new at Linux
<Unpredictable> cabrey: should I just try to download the nvidia driver straight from their site instead of using the hardware driver ubuntu recommends such as 173?
<cabrey> Unpredictable, you can try, but you must uninstall the ubuntu-provided one first
<wizzo50> I don't even know where the partition is in this ubuntu
<cabrey> !nvidia | Unpredictable
<ubottu> Unpredictable: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mdg> wizzo50: I'm new to ubuntu too
<BG1> I install Ubuntu from USB, but it is too slow, Why?
<eipark> hi i cant format a hard drive that uesd to have linux so that i can install XP on it
<ryanprior> My sound often works fine for awhile, then busts and starts playing random samples in a loop. What is likely to be the culprit? Is it a kernel problem?
<Kaner1> cabrey, i kno im a pain in the ass but i dont kno what u mean, configure the xorg.conf?  how?
<seethegreen> eipark: tried GParted
<ryanprior> eipark: If you can't format it, it's broken and needs to be replaced.
<cabrey> Kaner1, if you take a look at man openchrome  & man xorg.conf, it shows you how
<eipark> i already used gparted
<the_dark_warrio> How do I install a new spellchecker for openoffice?
<seethegreen> BG1, internal hard drives normally have faster data transfer rates than USB drives
<ExAstris> I'll ask again... I am trying to triple boot, but windows is the third partition and linux is fourth, and windows doesn't like this and will toss me an error when I try to boot. Can I make windows the 4th and linux the third by any means?
<mdg> wizzo50: sudo mount --bind "/windows/My Documents" "/home/user/Windows Documents" something like that?
<ryanprior> the_dark_warrio: OpenOffice has this whole hyperlinked system for installing language support, including spellers. I forget how it all works, but you can ask in ##openoffice.org I think.
<sg> is there any way to make networkmanager's wireless settings global across all user accounts?
<BePhantom> hi, does anyone know how i add AAC encoding support to SoundConverter?
<ryanprior> ExAstris: it's unlikely to help your particular situation. How sure are you that it's being in the 3rd position that causes Windows to fail?
<ExAstris> ryanprior: because it was working fine as 4th partition previously.
<ExAstris> ryanprior: and now as third it will not. I've tried all other options
<ExAstris> ryanprior: rebuilding boot.ini or manually editing it does nothing. fixboot does nothing. fixmbr does nothing.
<ExAstris> ryanprior: I've seen it repeated in several different forum posts, and there's no other reason why this would be happening
<ryanprior> BePhantom: in the settings menu for the wireless connection you want to share, at the very bottom, there's a checkbox labeled "Available to all users".
<ExAstris> ryanprior: can it be done?
<ryanprior> !enter | ExAstris
<ubottu> ExAstris: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<BePhantom> ryanprior, what??
<ExAstris> ryanprior, I know, sorry, got ahead of myself.
<dcrews> I just did a fresh install of Janty and installed samba created some share but when a widows computer trys to connect I get an access error, what do I need to do to make it easy for any windows computer to connect to the ubuntu shares?
<BePhantom> does anyone know how i add AAC encoding support to SoundConverter?
<ryanprior> BePhantom: my apologies, I meant to reply to sg. =D
<ryanprior> sg: Please see my above message addressed to BePhantom.
<crawl3r> hi everyone I need to make my compiz work
<ryanprior> crawl3r: Alright. In order for us to help you, though, we'll need more information on what's not working.
<ExAstris> Ryanprior, can it be done?
<ryanprior> ExAstris: as far as I know, there's no way to easily swap partitions. You could wipe both partitions, install Ubuntu on the third and Windows on the fourth; or you could grab a new hard drive (or rent one), copy the Windows partition off to it, copy the Ubuntu partition over the Windows partition, then restore the Windows partition, etc.
<ttl9> is there a way to check if grub is already installed on a harddrive?
<cabrey> ttl9, yea, does it come up at boot?
<billybigrigger> ttl9::: see anything in /boot/grub?
<crawl3r> ryanprior: have intel graphics card, using AIGLX rendering method, compiz says "text_from_pixmap" is not present
<Guest32675> hello
<Guest32675> cabrey
<StephenZ> Aloha, all.
<cabrey> !intel | crawl3r
<ExAstris> ryanprior: you can rent hard drives? xD. And yes, I'm thinking about doing that. I was going to use ntfsclone, the problem is that I dunno how to fix the issues with the boot sector that you get by using that.
<ubottu> crawl3r: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<ryanprior> crawl3r: Yeah, text-from-pixmap is a tricky one. I'm having the same problem with a different card & driver!
<cabrey> Guest32675, uh hi?
<Guest32675> cabrey, is there a way for me to pm you
<crawl3r> ubottu: I am using intrepid
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wizzo50> cabrey,1st before mounting, I have to get Unbuntu to read my C: drive. Right now It is only reading my D: drive. I have 2 separate drives on this computer, C: is NTFS and D: is formatted in FAT32
<cabrey> Guest32675, no leave it out here
<ttl9> i meant if it was installed in the bootsector
<ttl9> eg. a way to check if someone had already done root(hd0,0), setup(hd0)
<billybigrigger> ttl9::: does it boot?
<ryanprior> ExAstris: dunno where you live, but round these parts we have a shop called A-Z RentAll that will rent you just about anything.
<wizzo50> Its not reading the C: drive
<cabrey> wizzo50, ubuntu does not refer to drives as 'C:' or 'D:'
<crawl3r> ryanprior: which card are you using?
<wizzo50> I see that
<cabrey> wizzo50, two separate drives or partitions?
<ryanprior> crawl3r: ATI Radeon 200M
<wizzo50> 2 separate drive
<Crewsr3> Why can my windows computer not connect to my ubuntu samba share?
<Guest32675> well i want to make a website but very secure
<wizzo50> and only reads one that it putted Ubuntu on
<krdyt> what do i run in terminal to install kde enviornment?
<cabrey> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<behappy> Hello , is it possible to prevent extract symlinks from an archive and extract other files ?
<crawl3r> ryanprior: Had another machine with Radeon X700 worked out some time ago, can't remember well now
<ExAstris> ryanprior: There's an obvious joke I could make, but I won't. Do you know how I would go about cloning the NTFS partition and moving it without trouble?
<cabrey> wizzo50, and which drive is ubuntu on?
<krdyt> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.2 and http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.3 - Support in #kubuntu
<wizzo50> the D drive
<crawl3r> ryanprior: but I am struggling to get things going with this intel card
<ryanprior> ExAstris: I'd use dd personally.
<ExAstris> ryanprior: I have no idea how to do that x.x
<wbc> Is it possible to do a HD mirroring of Ubuntu, reformatting and put the files back again?
<wizzo50> D: drive or 2nd drive on here
<firmW_> hello people!
<linux> wizzo50: Ubuntu sees drives as /dev/hda, etc
<ryanprior> ExAstris: Are you okay with the command line interface, man pages, and all that?
<wbc> !hi | firmW_
<ubottu> firmW_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<wizzo50> hd2
<linux> wizzo50: or /dev/sda....
<ExAstris> ryanprior: certainly.
<ryanprior> ExAstris: "man dd" will inspire you, then.
<linux> wizzo50: You have to find it through ubuntu
<wizzo50> oh, home and s for second
<firmW_> Could someone help me to find out why my machine doesn't boot from Ubuntu desktop cd please?
<cabrey> wizzo50, run ls /dev/sd* and paste here
<wizzo50> so it is on hds
<wizzo50> ok
<cabrey> wizzo50, no then you would have quite a few harddrives in your system
<ExAstris> ryanprior: inspire me or scare me? the latter I think xD
<wbc> firmW_, I had the same problem 2 hours ago. I just cleaned the CD rom lens with a q-tip carefullly in a circular motion and it got fixed
<ExAstris> ryanprior, I know just enough about DD to know that it is really, really dangerous when used improperly.
<wizzo50> dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sdb  /dev/sdb1  /dev/sdb5
<firmW_> wbc, well I just wrote the cd from a fresh download. New cd, old machine..
<ryanprior> ExAstris: there's nothing so mystical about it, you can use it to copy your partition precisely bit-for-bit. That way you don't need to do any funky NTFS-specific nonsense.
<wizzo50> ok
<ExAstris> ryanprior: interesting. if what I'm attempting to do now doesn't work I may try it.
<wizzo50> dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sdb  /dev/sdb1  /dev/sdb5
<wizzo50> Is that what you wanted: dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sdb  /dev/sdb1  /dev/sdb5
<wbc> firmW_, exactly, I was also doing this on an old machine. Just try to run a q-tip carefully over the lens in a circular motion if you haven't tried it. It solved my problems
<wizzo50> cabrey, dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sdb  /dev/sdb1  /dev/sdb5
<firmW_> ok. let's see what happens..
<firmW_> hold on
<cabrey> wizzo50, run df -h & use pastebinit
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know anything about gnome-ppp?
<perlsyntax> do i need to ue gnome-ppp in root to get it to work?
<mib_600z7e> hi all
<wizzo50> cabrey, Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<wizzo50>                        17G  4.1G   12G  27% /
<wizzo50> tmpfs                 486M     0  486M   0% /lib/init/rw
<wizzo50> varrun                486M  108K  486M   1% /var/run
<FloodBot1> wizzo50: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wizzo50> varlock               486M     0  486M   0% /var/lock
 * cabrey facepalms
<mib_600z7e> quick question.. why would fdisk not show a drive and its information, but I can mount the drive through ubuntu?
<cabrey> and i missed the important part
<mib_600z7e> anyone know about that?
<ryanprior> If I want to get the latest greatest updates for the open source Radeon driver, where should I look?
<perlsyntax> when i get connect with gnome-ppp i get boot off.
<zefyr> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.2 and http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.3 - Support in #kubuntu
<linux>  mib_600z7e did you use "sudo"
<felixsulla> How would you change every file with extenstion .foo to .bar in the terminal?
<wizzo50> cabrey, did you get that
<cabrey> ryanprior, a ppa most likely
<Jubbey> Uhh... What's the most important programming language?
<Jubbey> XD
<cabrey> wizzo50, no you chopped off the most important part
<ryanprior> Jubbey: C
<wbc> java
<perlsyntax> i need help here
<cabrey> Jubbey, don't start that here use offtopic
<wizzo50> wizzo50@ubuntu:~$ ls /dev/sd*
<wizzo50> /dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sdb  /dev/sdb1  /dev/sdb5
<wizzo50> wizzo50@ubuntu:~$ df -h
<wizzo50> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<wizzo50>                        17G  4.1G   12G  27% /
<FloodBot1> wizzo50: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cabrey> wow are you serious?
<mib_600z7e> linux yes
<cabrey> !pastebin > wizzo50
<ubottu> wizzo50, please see my private message
<linux> wizzo50: paste it http://paste.ubuntu.com
<mib_600z7e> I used sudo fdisk -l
<mib_600z7e> I even logged into su
<mib_600z7e> to try
<behappy> Hello , is it possible to prevent extract symlinks from an archive and extract other files ?
<perlsyntax> hello how can i stop get kick off of gnome-ppp?
<mib_600z7e> linux any other ideas?
<linux> mib_600z7e: is it an NTFS partition?
<mib_600z7e> I think the boot sector is corrupt
<mib_600z7e> no
<mib_600z7e> EXT4
<wizzo50> Did you get the paste, cabrey
<ryanprior> felixsulla: rename 's/\.foo$/\.bar/' *.foo
<DrLite> I'm having a problem with my sound (I have Xubuntu but there's no one active in that channel)
<cabrey> wizzo50, for the second time, no! use pastebin
<wizzo50> new to me. All of this is
<Diyer> problem with audacity and ubuntu 9.04. recording works fine but i can't edit the recording example delete a part of it. when i end proses for pulseaudio it works but only for a little while then it meses up again. pleas help!
<felixsulla> ryanprior: Is that regex?
<perlsyntax> ? i lost
<mib_600z7e> long story short, I was in a storm, and power surge.. computer rebooted.. so I assume the boot sector is messed up, so i wanted to redo grub, but it doesn't show up in fdisk as /dev/sda etc... but gnome Disk Mounter sees it and mounts it.. so i am really confused
<ryanprior> felixsulla: It is.
<DrLite> I muted it earlier today and when I unmuted it didn't actually unmute (but it looks like it did).
<linux> wizzo50: Paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com and then take the link and paste it in here for us to find it.
<Datz> Hello, what command do I need to get all essential packages to build an app from source?
<felixsulla> ryanprior: Thank you sir.
<wizzo50> I already did and hit Paste
<Rotonen> jaunty - ubuntu-server kernel, r8111/r8168b card, loads r8169 per default as the driver, eth0 does not exist (i have also tried almost every driver revision from realtek so far)
<ryanprior> Datz: the aptly named "build-essential" package
<wizzo50> oh, I see. ok
<Datz> ryanprior  Thanks
<perlsyntax> i gust no one know anything about gnome-ppp
<wizzo50> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<mib_600z7e> so I am really confused why gnome can mount it, but fdisk can't see it
<wizzo50> Like that?
<wizzo50> same here mib 600z7e!
<linux> wizzo50: On the page you pasted your output - we need the link to that page - copy and paste the link here
<wizzo50> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<DrLite> So, can anyone in here help me with my sound.
<ryanprior> !anyone | DrLite
<ubottu> DrLite: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DrLite> I did.
<DrLite> I muted it earlier today and when I unmuted it didn't actually unmute (but it looks like it did).
<wizzo50> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ THis is it Linux
<ryanprior> DrLite: did you check alsamixe
<ryanprior> s/mixe/mixer/
<DrLite> s is just so it doesn't become a command, right?
<gabriel__> Hi, I downloaded a .diff file for Logitech E2500 web cam, but I dont know what to dot with it
<Diyer> problem with audacity and ubuntu 9.04. recording works fine but i can't edit the recording example delete a part of it. when i end proses for pulseaudio it works but only for a little while then it meses up again. pleas help!
<Dextl> I recently reinstalled ubuntu after accidentally deleting some files that I shouldn't have.  Now I havent been able to get Pandora.com to load or operate correctly.  As best as I can figure im just missing the required plugin, but I dont know what one I need or how to get it.  Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<wizzo50> http://paste.ubuntu.com/197394/ I didn't get this the first time. now I did
<wizzo50> Their you go
<ims> rel.-jaunty... Can I hide some Applications ,w/o actually uninstalling,>>menu (e.g. Games) in my Desktop???
<gabriel__> Hi, I downloaded a .diff file for Logitech E2500 web cam, but I dont know what to dot with it, it says that is a patch, can somebody help me?
<wizzo50> cabrey, did you get that?
<RedSocrates> Dextl, have you installed the flash plugin?
<cabrey> wizzo50, you're using wubi, aren't you?
<wizzo50> What is that?
<linux> wizzo50: so sdb5 is windows partition
<wizzo50> I don't know
<Dextl> RedSocrates: I'm not familiar enough with ubuntu to know
<wizzo50> I had someone last night trying to help on this and that is probably what he had me do
<linux> cabrey: How do you tell he's using wubi?
<wizzo50> but still doesn
<cabrey> wizzo50, you installed ubuntu from within windows
<wizzo50> RIGHT! The Destop
<wizzo50> Desktop setup
<cabrey> linux, /dev/sda1 is mounted on /host & /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk is mounted on /
<Geometry> hey all
<RedSocrates> Dextl, are you using Firefox?
<gabriel__> Hi, I downloaded a .diff file for Logitech E2500 web cam, but I dont know what to dot with it, it says that is a patch, can somebody help me?
<Dextl> RedSocrates: yes
<linux> cabrey: oh, I see.  Thanks!
<mib_600z7e> so can anyone assist with this? long story short, I was in a storm, and power surge.. computer rebooted.. so I assume the boot sector is messed up, so i wanted to redo grub, but it doesn't show up in fdisk as /dev/sda etc... but gnome Disk Mounter sees it and mounts it.. so i am really confused
<Geometry> im trying to get starcraft to work on 9.4 via wine any suggestions
<RedSocrates> Dextl, in the firefox URL bar, type: about:plugins
<cabrey> !appdb | Geometry
<ubottu> Geometry: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<wizzo50> Cabrey, So now what?
<RedSocrates> Dextl, and tell me if "Shockwave Flash" shows up
<dako> I am trying to get the FUSE module installed
<Geometry> thanks man
<cabrey> wizzo50, /media/windows is you're 'D:' drive?
<Diyer> i have a problem with audacity 1.3.7 and ubuntu 9.04.
<alesan> hi how do I enable hex conversion in gcalctool?
<Dextl> RedSocrates: yes, I have two things under Shockwave
<gabriel__> Hi, I downloaded a .diff file for Logitech E2500 web cam, but I dont know what to dot with it, it says that is a patch, can somebody help me? please?
<alesan> I am not able to use this function since  upgraded to 9.04
<wizzo50> right
<TopCat> hey, this is going to sound totally retarded, but anyone know where i can find a how-to for moving files between 2 networked linux boxes (debian and ubuntu) ???  i've never actually set up a network in linux and i have no idea where to start...
<RedSocrates> Dextl, okay, then you do have flash installed
<sebsebseb> !nfs |  TopCat
<ubottu> TopCat: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<sebsebseb> TopCat: I think that's what you want
<wizzo50> Cabrey, /media/windows is my 'D:' drive
<mib_600z7e> can anyone assist with this? long story short, I was in a storm, and power surge.. computer rebooted.. so I assume the boot sector is messed up, so i wanted to redo grub, but it doesn't show up in fdisk as /dev/sda etc... but gnome Disk Mounter sees it and mounts it.. so i am really confused
<cabrey> wizzo50, ok look /host, that should be your 'C:' drive
<RedSocrates> Dextl, that being the case, I don't really have any other suggestions
<wizzo50> Cabrey, wait, NO, I think it is my C drive, that is my bigger drive ane that I have Windows on
<wizzo50> D drive is the other one
<cabrey> wizzo50, which one has windows on it? C: or D:?
<Diyer> i have a problem with audacity 1.3.7 and ubuntu 9.04.
<Dextl> RedSocrates: it isn't quite like the site isn't loading.  It's just not working.  when I go to the page, it loads a little bit and then stops and just sits there.  Its almost as if it just loads a image of the loading bar preloaded to about 1/8th
<jals> how do i get dvds to play in vlc or movieplayer
<wizzo50> C:
<gabriel__> Hi, I downloaded a .diff file for Logitech E2500 web cam, but I dont know what to dot with it, it says that is a patch, can somebody help me?
<cabrey> wizzo50, then /host is your C: drive
<TopCat> thanks sebsebseb & ubottu
<wizzo50> 32 G is that bigger Drive, C that has Windows on it
<cabrey> gabriel__, that is a patch file
<sebsebseb> TopCat: np
<wizzo50> right
<cabrey> gabriel__, you patch it to a source tarball
<linux> jals: on the VLC dialog box > Media > Disk
<gabriel__> ok, but how do I use it, cabrey?
<mib_600z7e> can anyone assist with this? long story short, I was in a storm, and power surge.. computer rebooted.. so I assume the boot sector is messed up, so i wanted to redo grub, but it doesn't show up in fdisk as /dev/sda etc... but gnome Disk Mounter sees it and mounts it.. so i am really confused
<jals> linux, sorry i wasn't specific, the dvds won't play when i try to open them
<jals> "VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvd:///media/cdrom0'. Check the log for details."
<wizzo50> /dev/sda1             233G   26G  208G  11% /host
<wizzo50>  that has Windows on it
<linux> mib_600z7e: Why do you assume grub is messed up?  What's the symptom?
<wizzo50> and is C Drive
<Diyer> i have a problem with audacity 1.3.7 and ubuntu 9.04.
<cabrey> gabriel__, do you have the source tarball?
<linux> jals: did you add medibuntu and dvdcss?
<cabrey> wizzo50, ok, so issue resolved?
<wizzo50> Then why can't I read it in Ubuntu?
<jals> linux, i think so, just followed the ubuntu guide on how to do that
<linux> jals: are the DVD-RW or something?
<gabriel__> I download gspca drivers and a program called Easygpsca
<Diyer> i have a problem with audacity 1.3.7 and ubuntu 9.04.
<jabon>  /j #ubuntu-es
<jals> linxe, it is a dvd-rw drive...
<wizzo50> Cabrey, our question is resolved but my question isn't?
<wizzo50> Cabrey, Your question is resolved but my question isn't?
<jals> linux,
<ims> Xubuntu Jaunty, How to hide "Games" in "Applications" menu w/o actually uninstalling?
<cabrey> wizzo50, i never had a question, you wanted your C: drive mounted & it is
<Diyer> i have a problem with audacity 1.3.7 and ubuntu 9.04.
<linux> jals: can you browse the contents of the DVD?
<jals> yeah
<gabriel__> cabrey,  I download gspca drivers and a program called Easygpsca
<Diyer> i have a problem with audacity 1.3.7 and ubuntu 9.04.
<chotes> when creating the swap partition what do i set the mount point as
<DrLite> How do I adjust the volume balance?
<wizzo50> Cabrey, then how comes I can't read the files in the Home Folder that was on my C: Drive? All I can see is my D: files
<bishop> joining
<mezquitale> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<chotes> what do i set my mount point as in my partition
<zefyr> anyone know why new ubuntu 9.1 alpha2s Grub doesnt detect win7
<cabrey> wizzo50, look in /host
<linux> mib_600z7e: Did you see my PM?
<linux> jals: is this data or like a movie or something?
<ytoox> I am trying to share a folder with mac osx but mac can't find my folder shared over the wireless network. can you help me?
<jals> linux, arrested development, so a tv show
<DrLite> How do I change the volume balance
<wizzo50> Cabrey, Host where?
<Diyer> dose some one know how to fix problem with adacity 1.3.7 in ubuntu 9.04
<Tetracomm> DrLite: Double click the volume control icon in the tray.
<ims> DrLite, volume balance of what?
<cabrey> wizzo50, / is the root of your drive, /host is one folder underneath the /
<jals> ok following some instructions now, see where this goes
<linux> jals: do you know what the device name is, like /dev/sr0 or someting
<DrLite> ims: Speakers, left/right
<mezquitale> anyone been able to configure nVIDIA cards in jaunty?  I just installed jaunty and I am unable to install the nVIDIA drivers using  "Hardware Drivers"
<DrLite> Ok, have the mixer up.
<Tetracomm> and then click on the thing resembling a chain link to enable you to adjust the balance.
<jals> linux, /dev/scd0 it seems
<wizzo50> Oh, so that is called / Host all this time. That ____! Not you! Myself! LOL
<Rotonen> jaunty - ubuntu-server kernel, r8111/r8168b card, loads r8169 per default as the driver, eth0 does not exist (i have also tried almost every driver revision from realtek so far)
<Diyer> were can i get help with audacity 1.3.7
<DrLite> Thank you.
<wizzo50> I didn't know that
<Tetracomm> You're welcome. :)
<Rotonen> seems to be a problem with the pci-e stack of the kernel so i guess this goes higher than the distro help
<mezquitale> Diyer, you might find someone in #alsa if youre lucky
<ims> DrLite,you solved your problem?
<linux> jals: make sure /dev/sdc0 is set as the default source for VLC DVD
<Diyer> thanks
<wizzo50> Thanks!
<gabriel__> mezquitale, go to Synaptic Package Manager and search for nvidia-180 and the files related to that and install them from there
<DrLite> Yes, IMS.
<DrLite> Thank you so much.
<cid> ciao a tutti
<linux> mib_600z7e: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/rock-65/i-keep-getting-grub-error-18-583205/
<ims> DrLite, ok.
<mezquitale> gabriel,  but which files do I want?  I thought all I needed was nvidia-glx?  I have a GeForce6100
<coz_> cid,   ciao
<mezquitale> gabriel__,   but which files do I want?  I thought all I needed was nvidia-glx?  I have a GeForce6100
<wolf23> help me please! how can i know my memory on ubuntu?
<Unpredictable> cabrey: u still around
<ims> wolf23,system monitor
<bishop> leaving
<gabriel__> mezquitale, you also need nvidia177-modaliases, nvidia-glx177
<Unpredictable> Man linux can be retarted :(
<Unpredictable> How hard can it be to install graphics drivers
<scoates2> I can't get my new IP's interface to come up properly: $ sudo arping -I eth0:0 64.n.n.n \\ WARNING: interface is ignored: No such device
<scoates2> any idea?
<gabriel__> mezquitale,after you download those files you have to go to Hardware drivers and select those files from there, the 177 ones and reboot
<linux> mib_600z7e: ????
<cabrey> Unpredictable, yes i'm here
<wolf23> ims,  thanx , i got: hardware: 1.9gb, is it mean 1gb or 2 gb?
<scoates2> actually, nm. arping only works with non-aliased devices
<scoates2> thanks anyway
<linux> wolf23: 2
<Unpredictable> cabrey: Well after installing 173 recommended drivers from hardware, I couldn't get past a resolution of 640x480. I tried installing 173 straight from nvidia and it installed fine, after I rebooted my monitor said Out of Range. I then tried to proceed to fix graphics card to enable default drivers. All I got was blank screen. So here I am fresh format :(
<wolf23> linux,  2 gb?
<wizzo50> How or where do you register with NickServ?
<sebsebseb> wizzo50: ask in #freenode
<gabriel__> If you have a Geforce 6100 and up you should use the 177 drivers
<Unpredictable> grabriel__: I have old geforce 5500 fx in this old pc
<gabriel__> that one card is very tricky on Ubuntu, I had a geforce fx 5200 on another computer and never got it to work with the drivers
<sebsebseb> Unpredictable: I think  the xorg in 9.04 still lacks support for certain older cards, also  not sure if this applys to you or not, but
<sebsebseb> !intel | Unpredictable
<ubottu> Unpredictable: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Unpredictable> huh, well how much faster is the 5500 than the radeon 7000. I can go back to that card. it just seemed too slow.
<debclair> hi everyone!! Does anybody know if Java's Translucent Window is supported under Linux (GNOME)?
<d_inevitable> hey every1, my external hard drives no longer get mounted properly. When i double click them i get "Cannot mount volume. You not priviliedged to mount the volume..."
<gabriel__> Unpredictable, what is the speed of the processor?
<Unpredictable> gabriel__: this dedicated linux machine I call it is a 2.8ghz p4 its old I know
<straight77> My system is very slow under Windows but perfect with Ubuntu - what could that be?
<mrroboto_> Greetings all.  I'm having some issues with my wireless.  I think I need a different driver, but I'm a bit lost with it.
<exodus_ms> Anyone using "synfigstudio" Just installed it through synaptic on ubuntu 9.04 64bit. Starting at the terminal renders a segmentation fault, any advice?
<tswicegood> hello - I'm running into problems compiling node.js (in particular, the V8 VM dependency).  It fails with the following error: http://pastie.org/514612  Anyone have any ideas what might be causing the problem?
<gabriel__> Unpredictable> there is a program called Envyng that can help you install the drivers, you can find it in Synaptic Package Manager
<pahom> hi all
<Unpredictable> gabriel: but which drivers would that be? Ive tried recommended, Ive tried manual.
<Loganhoup> Excuse me, I'm having trouble getting sound to work on my system I'm  getting null output as my sink. In banshee it claims to play it but I can't hear it. Checking alsamixer shows no channels are muted. Any help is appreciated thanks.
<kholby> Hey guys, I've got something wierd going on with my volume up/down/mute shortcut keys.  They'll show the HUD but not change the volume.
<iceblock> anyone here running linux?
<gabriel__> have u tried with the 96 ones?
<d_inevitable> does anyone have ideas why my external harddrives no longer get mounted? i get a different error message everytime i try to double click the drive from computer:/// in nautilus
<d_inevitable> right now its saying something about line 19 in /etc/fstab
<mezquitale> gabriel__, I think you mean 173, I cant find 177 in jaunty
<linux> is there an ext4fs repair tool?
<gabriel__> I have 177 in jaunty and 180
<sebsebseb> Unpredictable: Ubuntu 8.10  may work better
<gabriel__> look for them in Synaptic package Manager
<mezquitale> gabriel__, GeForce 6100 though
<kholby> Anybody had any similar problems with volume buttons?
<mezquitale> gabriel__, im going to reboot see if that helps any
<gabriel__> the 177 drivers worked for the Geforce 1050 I had
<dingleberry> are there any good ways to make my intel extreme2 graphics card run in ubuntu?
<mezquitale> gabriel__,  you have a newer video card plus I cant even install the 177 drivers on my distro, imagine that LoL  let me reboot, BRB
<gabriel__> the 177 work for the Geforce 6150LE I have installed on my machine
<jmburgess> dingleberry: do they not work at all?
<gabriel__> Which version of Ubuntu do u have installed, mezquitale?
<dingleberry> jmburgess, it works, just very choppy switching desktops, and cant play videos in full screen
<dingleberry> sorry I mean run well jmburgess
<dingleberry> meant*
<linux> Night wizzo50 , night all
 * mdg waves good night
<rexha> hi all :D
<jmburgess> dingleberry: hmmmmmm i googled around a bit it doesn't look good jaunty really screwed up intel drivers, have you googled around?
<boss_mc> !intel | dingleberry
<ubottu> dingleberry: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<mattgyver> In Thunderbird 2.0 i cannot read the text in the new message popup window, it appears the same color as the background.  Does anyone know how to fix this?
<Loganhoup> Excuse me, I'm having trouble getting sound to work on my system I'm  getting null output as my sink. In banshee it claims to play it but I can't hear it. Checking alsamixer shows no channels are muted. Any help is appreciated thanks. I have a toshiba satellite m45-s165 with an ATI chipset.
<dingleberry> yes jmburgess i treied those things and it did not work
<rexha> why my Visual Effects are not working in jaunty ???
<dingleberry> i tried that bs boss_mc
<jmburgess> rexha: what graphics card do you have?
<rexha> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev
<jmburgess> !intel | rexha
<ubottu> rexha: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<gabriel__> Good night
<rexha> ok im taking a look
<dingleberry> jmburgess, I tried that
<mrroboto_> Can anyone give me a hand changing/updating my wireless driver in 9.04?  Its working but very poorly, and it doesnt show up if I "lspci | grep net"
<rexha> jmburgess: The tutorial in ubuntuforums, i followed the step A and B before, but its not working ?
<boss_mc> dingleberry: did you go for bleeding edge?
<boss_mc> dingleberry: with UXA?
<dingleberry> boss_mc, I just tried the simple one, i dont care about 3d just better video performance
<mark____> is it possible to make one application use a different route than the rest of the system?
<wolfwalker> I'm running Ubuntu 9.04, standard QT Jack control interface.  Jack runs fine........ until I open Firefox.  Audacity is recording from mic and everything, no problems.  But when I launch a web browser Jack gets xruns all over the place.
<boss_mc> dingleberry: it sounds like (from googling) that the kernel is to blame mostly, try upgrading to 2.6.30 (it's finished now, but probably won't appear in jaunty, you'll have to wait for karmic for an official version)
<wolfwalker> How do I keep this from happening and how do I get jack back to normal if it does happen (without rebooting the whole computer)?
<rexha> jmbrurgess: Do you think reverting drivers from Intrepid creates problems ???
<dingleberry> how do i upgrade boss_mc
<dingleberry> or do i compile it manually?
<jmburgess> rexha: not sure, what fails after part b
<squarebracket> how do i use cmake?
<rexha> jmburgess: i completed it with no errors but it isnt working
<boss_mc> dingleberry: the  ubuntuforums link from ubottu has instructions (bleeding edge), be warned, undoing that series of moves is a PITA
<Dextl> I recently reinstalled ubuntu after accidentally deleting some files that I shouldn't have.  Now I haven't been able to get Pandora.com to load or operate correctly.  I have flash and I've tried opening the page in both Firefox and Opera.  I would appreciate any help or ideas anyone can come up with.
<dingleberry> well i guess I can just deal with this until my new video card comes boss_mc thanks though
<boss_mc> squarebracket: to do what? build a package?
<squarebracket> boss_mc, yeah. i keep a getting a no LIBRARY DESTINATION error
<jmburgess> rexha: hmmm im not sure that should work I don't have the intel drivers so I haven't had to do it myself, does anyone else know?
<rexha> jmburgess: im asking in ubuntuforums now if someone have tested Intrepid drivers on Jaunty
<jeeves> Flannel, are you in here tonight?
<rsr> hi
<rsr> im running ubuntu
<rsr> 64 bits version.... spring game halts
<rsr> is there a way I could run it on a window for debugging?
<nitrohax> anyone else having a problem trying to get bluetooth devices to work with 9.04?
<rsr> my bluetooth works out of the box, is it a ntebook or a desktop?
<Kaner1> hey guys, i am getting extremely low sound out of my headphones and no sound from the built in speakers, any help?
<squarebracket> boss_mc, i got it
<boss_mc> squarebracket: good, I had no idea :)
<digerati> i want to DNAT port 443 out one of my two interfaces, but my iptable isnt working :( any help?
<nitrohax> notebook. kepp having connection errors with the apple wireless keyboard
<rsr> you can open volume control and see if all knows are all the way up
<rsr> *knobs
<Kaner1> all bars are maxed
<nitrohax> and the BT mouse says it's paired, but the mouse it's self doesn't pick it up
<Dextl1> I recently reinstalled ubuntu after accidentally deleting some files that I shouldn't have.  Now I haven't been able to get Pandora.com to load or operate correctly.  I have flash and I've tried opening the page in both Firefox and Opera.  I would appreciate any help or ideas anyone can come up with.
<nitrohax> make sure that you go in to the prefs and turn up all of them. mainly the center vol. slider
<nitrohax> dextl> try installing java again and make sure that firefox has it updated
<Kaner1> nitrohax, yep i missed a slider, thx alot, now on to my major problem, my max res is 800x600 and i dont kno how to get it to the normal 1024x768
<nitrohax> kaner> did you ust install?
<nitrohax> just install i ment
<Dextl1> nitrohax: allright, ill try that
<Kaner1> nitrohax, yes
<nitrohax> daext> np have a good night. come back if it doesn't work i'll see what else i can do for you
<nitrohax> kaner> did it ask you to install drivers?
<Kaner1> no it didnt
<delphinus> hello all
<nitrohax> ok one sec
<delphinus> I just installed
<Kaner1> i have the via chipset but it didnt seem to install any restricted drivers and my xorg.conf isnt configured for via
<frenchy> could someone tell me what package contains mp3 support for rythmbox
<delphinus> i just installed 9.04
<delphinus> it rocks
<nitrohax> kaner> goto system>administration>hardware drivers. i'm sure there is someting there for your graphics
<dtchen> frenchy: a number of GSt plugin packages do
<xangua> frenchy: if you use gnome: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Kaner1> nitrohax, theres nothing
<nitrohax> frenchy> that shoujld already be installed
<nitrohax> kaner> try doing all the updates
<Kaner1> nitrohax, i did
<frenchy> nitrohax im using a livecd
<dtchen> frenchy: e.g., gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg, gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<delphinus> I permantly installed to the hard drive
<nitrohax> the live cd shoujld have all that on there. what are you trying to use rythmbox for
<nitrohax> kaner> try to d/l the restricted extras, and see if that brings soem of them up
<Mike_lifeguard> I can't use backspace in screen -- is that normal?
<nitrohax> mike> what screen?
<delphinus> the chat screen?
<frenchy> oh i feel stupid, i guess the live cd doesnt enable the same repositories as an install
<Kaner1> nitrohax, there are no restricted extras listed tho
<Mike_lifeguard> nitrohax, delphinus: no... screen as in 'man screen' or 'screen -list' etc? the program called 'screen'.
<nitrohax> goto applications> add/remove and search for restricted extras there. it's going to be a d/l
<nitrohax> i'm not sure mike, don't think i have used that before
<Mike_lifeguard> I remember there was some silly obscure thing to make it not whinge about the license on startup... seems possible they'd mess that up too :P
<rameshwor> what things should i setup  for my ubuntu to be accessed from other cmputers from SSH ?
<nitrohax> mike> try to fourms on that one. seems lieka simple terminal fix
<nitrohax> rames> another computer for starters. LOL
<Kaner1> nitrohax, gotcha, this would be ubuntu restricted extras not kubuntu or xubuntu correct
<nitrohax> are you using kbuntu or xbuntu?
<Kaner1> nitrohax, dumb question, no lol
<rameshwor> nitrohax: me ?
<nitrohax> ok, then the normal ubuntu. then see if that brings the drivers up.
<nitrohax> rames> it was more of a joke. are you tyring to set up remote connection to it?
<nitrohax> hey all brb phone
<rameshwor> nitrohax: yes.. i want to access remotely..
<delphinus> Well Im glad your all hear ... I'm new to ubuntu and I love it... however if I have any problems I'll be back or maybe just hang out to see whats on everyones mind
<NetLarIrvine> Is it possible to set up a triple boot system?
<rameshwor> NetLarIrvine: WITH WHAT ?YES OF COURE..
<Mike_lifeguard> NetLarIrvine: yes
<nitro_phone> net> yes
<NetLarIrvine> I want to set up Windows, Ubuntu and FreeBSD
<nitro_phone> sorry all still on the phone
<handburger> I triple boot OS X, WIndows, and Ubuntu
<nitro_phone> net> virtual box?
<NetLarIrvine> Nope
<nitro_phone> shoujld try t
<nitro_phone> it
<Mike_lifeguard> nitro_phone: This is IRC; please read http://sackheads.org/~bnaylor/spew/away_msgs.html and keep the noise to a minimum.
<NetLarIrvine> I want a dedicated partition
<racecar56> why is gparted doing a sector resize? it's taking ages
<Mike_lifeguard> presumably because you told it to :P
<myself> what's a good torrent client that can queue downloads (I can't do this with Transmission, unless someone knows how) besides Ktorrent (Ktorrent has a problem with one of the trackers i'm on so I can't really use it)
<fuzzybunny69y> hey everyone I am using Ubuntu the Jaunty release and for some reason in Vim whenever I press the arrow keys ABCD gets displayed instead of moving around the document. Does anyone know what I could do to correct this?
<racecar56> i did?
<Mike_lifeguard> and yes, such operations can be very slow
<boss_mc> !torrent | myself
<ubottu> myself: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Mike_lifeguard> racecar56: well, it's not sentient, so yes :)
<myself> well i had a bit of a specific question, i'm wondering if someoen can recommend me one :)
<Mike_lifeguard> racecar56: maybe you didn't mean to, but it doesn't do random operations just for fun
<racecar56> Mike_lifeguard: well how do i make it do a fast resize...
<Mike_lifeguard> !ask | myself
<ubottu> myself: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<racecar56> Mike_lifeguard: next time
<odinsbane> Is there a way to control fan speed?
<rameshwor> fuzzybunny69y: yes.. arrow doesn' twork i guess. you have other keys to move  ..
<Mike_lifeguard> racecar56: afaik, the only way to make partition resizing faster is to not have data that needs to be moved
<racecar56> Mike_lifeguard: it dosen't :P
<racecar56> Mike_lifeguard: it's a clean ext3 partition
<boss_mc> myself, I would recommend deluge
<Mike_lifeguard> ah, fun
<rameshwor> fuzzybunny69y: N   H   I // somethig like that..just check out vi .. in google..
<racecar56> Mike_lifeguard: :( and i have ide D:
<Mike_lifeguard> racecar56: remind me exactly what gparted is doing?
<racecar56> Mike_lifeguard: this is an old comp, it's resizing a ext3 partition to 112.15 gb i think
<racecar56> Mike_lifeguard: is a amd sempron a bad proocessor?
<Mike_lifeguard> racecar56: but there's data in that filesystem?
<racecar56> Mike_lifeguard: no dat
<racecar56> Mike_lifeguard: *data
<Mike_lifeguard> huh
<racecar56> Mike_lifeguard: it's 100% blank
<racecar56> Mike_lifeguard: suppose my processor is slow?
<Mike_lifeguard> shouldn't take too long then... how big is the difference in size (before/after)?
<Mike_lifeguard> and yes, cpu could make it slow
<racecar56> Mike_lifeguard: amd sempron is cpy
<racecar56> Mike_lifeguard: amd sempron is cpu
<Mike_lifeguard> normally such operations are IO-bound, I thought
<StephenZ> Ugh, we're discussing CPUs again. :D I had a rough problem with those earlier that you lot managed to help me out with.
<racecar56> Mike_lifeguard: 119.99 gib before and 112.15 gib after I THINK
<Mike_lifeguard> nah, shouldn't take too long
<disappearedng> Hey I am trying to configure my computer so that i always asks for the same ip addresses. how do I findout what's my Netmask and gateway right now?
<racecar56> Mike_lifeguard: 54 minutes remaining
<rameshwor> i get hda1,hda2..... upto hda7 ....... so my haraddrive has 7 paritition s??  ( c: and d: ) and  swap and ubuntu /  i knwo but what are other s?
<Mike_lifeguard> oh my
<racecar56> Mike_lifeguard: copying a bazillion sectors
<racecar56> Mike_lifeguard: 235196401 sectors
<racecar56> Mike_lifeguard: O_o
<Mike_lifeguard> racecar56: well, that seems abnormally slow, but you should not stop the operation - could damage things quite badly
<racecar56> Mike_lifeguard: i have learned that already
<racecar56> Mike_lifeguard: sadly
<racecar56> Mike_lifeguard: the hard way
<racecar56> Mike_lifeguard: :(
<FloodBot1> racecar56: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mike_lifeguard> racecar56: I think there must be data there -- otherwise it wouldn't be copying anything. Still, an hour isn't that long - I wouldn't worry too much about it.
<TheDJACR> Anyone interested in seeding an LXDE Ubuntu 9.04 Torrent?
<racecar56> Mike_lifeguard: the heck idk why its taking long
<racecar56> TheDJACR: i might be able to remaster
<StephenZ> TheDJACR: LXDE?
<racecar56> TheDJACR: i on the other hand have a terrible connection :(
<racecar56> TheDJACR: i'd do it if i could
<TheDJACR> racecar56: I have made it, I just need to upload to tracker.
<TheDJACR> OK, no problem.
<Mike_lifeguard> racecar56: like I said, it must be moving data -- resizing empty partitions should be fast
<TheDJACR> !lxde  | StephenZ
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lxde
<TheDJACR> !LXDE
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about LXDE
<TheDJACR> Oh my
<rameshwor>  i get hda1,hda2..... upto hda7 ....... so my haraddrive has 7 paritition s??  ( c: and d: ) and  swap and ubuntu /  i know but what are others?
<TheDJACR> Google is your friend/
<racecar56> Mike_lifeguard: maybe my cpu is *TERRIBLE* but then again it actually did a fast one once :O
<Kaner1> hey guys, can anybody help me, my max res is only 800x600
<Mike_lifeguard> rameshwor: Windows normally has one sort of hidden partition for it's evil magick :P
<racecar56> Mike_lifeguard: lol
<digisapien> alright,.............first time caller,........
<cattellar> I installed the opensource creative soundblaster fxi driver , and it works but the sounds is of very bad quality, any idea what could be?
<rameshwor> Mike_lifeguard: ok it makes total 5 and others ?
<digisapien> just got Xubuntu installed on ps3,.......working out alld a bugs
<racecar56> digisapien: kool
<racecar56> i dont like xfce
<digisapien> is there a way to Pause,......synaptic package manager's download
<racecar56> digisapien: maybe if you ran it from the command prompt press CTRL+Z in the terminal and it would pause it
<racecar56> digisapien: fg to continue
<cattellar> digisapien, I think if you close it you won't lose your download progres
<racecar56> digisapien: or even better bg and it continues with the shell still being availible
<Mike_lifeguard> rameshwor: so, 3 for windows plus 2 for ubuntu = 5 ... but you also have 2 extended partitions (since you can only have 4 logical partitions per drive)
<Mike_lifeguard> (I think)
<digisapien> damn,........yall sum ubuntu/linux lovers arent ya,..........im trying to become one,........really hard,......all the fuggin terminal commands..
<racecar56> digisapien: ive almost been using ubuntu for a year
<digisapien> although this ubuntu on big flat screen in high definition really makes it ez to want to learn more
<racecar56> digisapien: it's my FAVE
<cattellar> digisapien, it's not that hard, it fun actually
<rameshwor> Mike_lifeguard: ok. .leave it. i don't know about logical n extended ones....anyway i found one more  partition .lol
<Mike_lifeguard> digisapien: don't worry, you'll learn. I was overwhelmed early on too (still am sometimes)
<racecar56> cattellar: agreed
<digisapien> ya know  race:    ive still got vista in its box in my room    collecting dust
<Mike_lifeguard> hehe, lucky you, rameshwor :)
<racecar56> cattellar: i mess with old ubuntu versions sometimes :P
<StephenZ> I'm at about a year and a half, and I still occasionally hose my permissions.
<racecar56> digisapien: good :D
<cattellar> racecar56,  I prefer messing with other distros instead
<Mike_lifeguard> digisapien: "early on" being.. about a month ago :D
<digisapien> Although     i still use XP
<digisapien> on a dual boot
<StephenZ> Just don't be lazy about backing up your data, and don't be afraid to reinstall.
<myself> does anyone know if there is a way to queue downloads with Transmission, the bittorrent client that comes default with Ubuntu?
<cattellar> I've been on linux for 3 years or so
<racecar56> cattellar: i only usually use debian-like
<StephenZ> None that I'm aware of, myself.
<Mike_lifeguard> myself: what do you mean by "queue"
<StephenZ> Better to just run uTorrent in WINE.
<Mike_lifeguard> +?
<racecar56> cattellar: BUT ive used linux scince around 2006 or something
<rameshwor> Mike_lifeguard: i'm going to download openssh 5.2   from www.icewalkers.com    it says bsd type or waht.. so will it run on xubuntu ??
<Joeseph> Is there a way I can see a schedule for upcoming meetings planned on the #ubuntu-meeting channel?
<myself> have one file download, then another, then another, not all at once
<racecar56> cattellar: but i abandoned it shortly afterwards
<digisapien> actually   when i noticed there was a built in chat client !!!!    KINDA BROUGHT MY SPIRITS UP.........
<racecar56> cattellar: xandros linux 3, still got the disk
<cattellar> racecar56, yeah that's my same case ... I used mandriva and slackware for a bit then went back to windows
<racecar56> cattellar: installed it on this very comp im using to chat with you NOW
 * StephenZ dances a little.
<StephenZ> Ibis LiveCD is burned.
<digisapien> was a lil  disapointed with ubuntu on ps3,    sony locks over half the system from use
<cattellar> racecar56, then I got in love with linux when I installed ubuntu 7.04
<Mike_lifeguard> rameshwor: you mean you're using apt-get/Synaptic, or downloading + installing manually?
<racecar56> cattellar: but i was a NOOOOOOOOOB with it
<boss_mc> myself: deluge and vuze (azureus) will do that for you...
<racecar56> cattellar: i fell in love with ubuntu 8.04.0
<rameshwor> Mike_lifeguard: manually...
<Mike_lifeguard> rameshwor: oh, you said you're downloading it... you can get that package from apt-get easier
<racecar56> cattellar: around june-july 2008
<digisapien> im using Jaunty   whatever the hell version that is
<boss_mc> myself set them to 1 download at a time and then set up the queue
<racecar56> cattellar: not on this comp though, this comp was dead
<racecar56> cattellar: but i fixed it, i'm good at fixing comps
<StephenZ> I still haven't the first idea how to download and install things manually.
<racecar56> cattellar: =D
<myself> you mean using those other clients?
<rameshwor> Mike_lifeguard: i don't get any option for ubuntu or debian.. so little confused if it will work or not ?
<cattellar> racecar56, yeah I like fixing
<boss_mc> myself: yeah
<StephenZ> I mean, unzipping a tarball to the proper directory I can do with instructions, but buh.
<StephenZ> .deb ftw.
<racecar56> cattellar: i have a *bunch* of old hard drives too
<NetLarIrvine> How is Ubuntu with wireless USB ?
<disappearedng> Can someone help me out with setting up a static IP ?
<rameshwor> Mike_lifeguard:  http://www.icewalkers.com/Linux/Software/510930/OpenSSH.html
<myself> why the hell is there not a way to do it in transmission, how stupid is that
<digisapien> I Still dont know how to D/L and install manually either
<racecar56> StephenZ: ping
<StephenZ> Friendly, NetLarIrvine.
<StephenZ> racecar56: pong
<jasonmchristos> hello i enabled file sharing on my ubuntu desktop . how do i acess it from my ubuntu laptop both jaunty. (it seems it installed samba is nfs better?)
<digisapien> samba is the shit
<boss_mc> myself: transmission is pretty minimal, I'd have thought you could do it, I just don't know how
<Mike_lifeguard> rameshwor: "sudo apt-get install ssh" should do it
<jasonmchristos> digisapien: so samba is the way to go?
<StephenZ> Transmissions is more than minimal. It's underpowered.
<digisapien> much ezier
<myself> maybe there is a plugin or something
<racecar56> isnt samba used to share stuff for winblows?
<NetLarIrvine> I bought a newer one, hope it works
<Kaner1> can anyone help me get my max res from 800x600 to 1024x768
<digisapien> yep
<rameshwor> Mike_lifeguard:  but i may have to pause the downloads . so .
<racecar56> or used to view winblows shares?
<digisapien> thats why i like it
<disappearedng> How do I find out which gateway am I on?
<StephenZ> Kaner1: That sounds like your box is having a hard time recognizing your display.
<Mike_lifeguard> rameshwor: it should take like 60s or something -- it's small
<rameshwor> disappearedng: i guess ifconfig
<digisapien> .......ive got three pc's on my network    2 linux   2 windows    ////dual boot for those counting
<jasonmchristos> hello i enabled file sharing on my ubuntu desktop . how do i acess it from my ubuntu laptop both jaunty.
<rameshwor> Mike_lifeguard: what size  ? i get average of 8-10 kb/s  speed
<Mike_lifeguard> rameshwor: and if not, you can wget the .deb file which you can install with dpkg once it's complete
<StephenZ> jasonmchristos: man samba
 * Mike_lifeguard searches for the package size...
<Kaner1> stephenz, yeah i know but i have no idea what to do, i know i have the via chipset but my xorg.conf doesnt recognize it
<Mike_lifeguard> wait, it's there a way to get ubottu to do that?
<Mike_lifeguard> !package ssh
<racecar56> rameshwor: talking about network speed? OMG that is even worse than mine...
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package ssh
<digisapien> I just figured out the "man"  deal today   myself   helps a lot
<Mike_lifeguard> or something :\
<Mike_lifeguard> digisapien: learn to love it :D
<myself> whts the man deal?
<racecar56> rameshwor: mine is like 180 kbs
<boss_mc> !info ssh | Mike_lifeguard
<StephenZ> Well, then it's further in than I can help with... If the man pages don't help, and there's nothing you can find on Google, someone else here will need to point you to it.
<ubottu> Mike_lifeguard: ssh (source: openssh): secure shell client and server (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.1p1-5ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1 kB, installed size 44 kB
<rameshwor> racecar56: yes.. it's worse so   i can't use ubuntu to fullest..
<myself> digisapien whats that :)
<digisapien> in dos  it was called  "help'"
<StephenZ> myself: man is the command to bring up the manual page on the command listed afterwards.
<StephenZ> Help is an entirely different command.
<PROject-Emerald> is there a way to get the 9.10 kernel on 9.04? and would it be unstable?
<Mike_lifeguard> rameshwor: there you go -- 1kb
<digisapien> anyone remember "dos"
<Dr_Willis> digisapien:  man pages make dos help look.. pathic. :)
<digisapien> lol
<racecar56> rameshwor: i really should be downloading at a *GIGABYTE* a second
<myself> i see
<Ghoti> myself: it's short for 'manual'
<myself> i understand
<myself> that
<myself> hehe
<FloodBot1> myself: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<racecar56> digisapien: didn't use comps till 2003
<cuddlefish> Hello, I get garbage on the screen with a LiveCD
<Mike_lifeguard> rameshwor: ...plus dependencies (of which there are 3... but they may well be installed already)
<rameshwor> Mike_lifeguard: where can i find .deb package ?for ssh ?
<racecar56> cuddlefish: you have a horriblwe mmonitor like me?
<digisapien> eh,...........i once thought i was a fuggin pc guru.........till I hit the linux scene
<Ghoti> cuddlefish: wipe it off with a damp lint-free cloth?
<jasonmchristos> is there a good visual how to? for ubuntu?
<Mike_lifeguard> rameshwor: give apt-get a try, and if that's not ok ask me again
<PROject-Emerald> Nobody?
<digisapien> Sudo apt-get install
<rameshwor> Mike_lifeguard: ok..  i'll try..
<racecar56> good gracious 41 minutes remaining for that stupid resize
<StephenZ> PROjext-Emerald: None I'm aware of.
<Mike_lifeguard> PROject-Emerald: yes, you can do it - download the files with wget and install with dpkg
<cuddlefish> lol no. I mean blueish digital garbage displayed on the screen. The X server exits with code 127
<StephenZ> Lifeguard to the rescue.
<PROject-Emerald> I don't know which files to download... and is it stable?
<Mike_lifeguard> har har
<digisapien> ..........although    anyone know how to replace sudo  for permenent permissions
<StephenZ> Cuddlefish: Redownload the iso, reburn your LiveCD, and try again.
<cuddlefish> dpkg -i packagename.deb
<losher> PROject-Emerald: no reason you shouldn't try it, but why? And talk about unsupported...
<racecar56> cuddlefish: or better forget burning
<digisapien> im tired of Sudo''ng everyfucking thing already
<Dr_Willis> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<racecar56> cuddlefish: unetbootin FTW
<Mike_lifeguard> PROject-Emerald: yes, 2.6.30 was just released - quite stable... the karmic kernel should be even more stable due to better testing etc
<StephenZ> Digisapien: At your own risk... sudo bash
<frenzy42> hello
<racecar56> digisapien: NO
<racecar56> digisapien: dont do sudo bash
<racecar56> digisapien: sudo -s
<racecar56> digisapien: that will do it
<FloodBot1> racecar56: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PROject-Emerald> Uh, because when I was on Karmic before it crashed and killed my install... everything, and I mean everything, I had a problem with... workedd
<digisapien> Sweeet?......lol
<racecar56> floodbot'd
<StephenZ> Why not? What's wrong with it? If it's making life harder on me, I'd love to know how.
<StephenZ> <3
<cuddlefish> StephenZ: I integrity-checked the cd
<PROject-Emerald> And what's up with all the damned spamming?
<cuddlefish> 0 errors
<digisapien> that coulda been bad huh?
<digisapien> replacing the bash commands
<StephenZ> Odd.
<cuddlefish> What spam, where?
<racecar56> in a can?
<cuddlefish> What spam, where? :-D
<Mike_lifeguard> PROject-Emerald: k, but do you know that was a kernel error? (and fwiw, the breakage may well have been ubuntu devs' fault)
<StephenZ> How is sudo bash bad?
<digisapien> Thinking about going through and using an Alias library
<digisapien> use me old dos knowledge terms
<Mike_lifeguard> stop saying "spam" goddammit :D
<racecar56> welll, isn't sudo -s better?
<StephenZ> I've never tried it.
<losher> No-one's enter key is working tonight I see...
<racecar56> sudo -s does the same but i think its more secure
<PROject-Emerald> Lifeguard: No... all that happened was the Dell screen loaded, and I got a black screen with a blinking  _
<StephenZ> Based on...?
<PROject-Emerald> and nothing loaded or no text input worked or anything
<digisapien> ...........is that spamming?.......in an ubuntu related chat site?
<cuddlefish> So anyone know my problem?
<racecar56> idk
<Mike_lifeguard> PROject-Emerald: that could be many things... for example a broken GRUB or something
<racecar56> gotta go
<Dr_Willis> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<StephenZ> sudo bash gives me a root@domain prompt.
<Mike_lifeguard> cuddlefish: what's you're problem?
<rameshwor> Mike_lifeguard: to compile .tar.gz..... or tar.bz2. or rpm      i should convert the packages ??
<PROject-Emerald> =\ That was the thing... like, all I did was download a few programs like Limewire and stuff
<Kaner1> anybody kno how to get ubuntu to recognize my max res as 1024x768 and not 800x600?
<Dr_Willis> sudo -s does several things diffrently then 'sudo bash' - do not use 'sudo bash' - it can cause.. odd issues
<Ghoti> StephenZ: sudo bash doesn't update your environment though; a misplaced ~ could be disaster.
<digisapien> Can you get limewire to run on ubuntu?
<Mike_lifeguard> rameshwor: what? just use apt-get or download a .deb package!
<Dr_Willis> !frostfire
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about frostfire
<PROject-Emerald> ...There's a linux native client for Limewire
<Mike_lifeguard> rameshwor: building from source is a silly waste of time
<Dr_Willis> !limewire
<ubottu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !Java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<StephenZ> Ghoti: Ahhh, thank you. So what would work better, sudo -s?
<frenzy42> i'm having trouble connecting to my wireless card, here is the output of daemon.log when i try to connect. http://pastebin.com/m2f6f486
<StephenZ> Or, rather...
<losher> I use sudo tcsh all the time (I know, heresy) and it works fine, no special gotchas....
<StephenZ> HOW would it work better?
<PROject-Emerald> Lifeguard: How do I update to 9.10? And is it a bad idea this early on?
<Ghoti> StephenZ: if you insist on not using sudo, then sudo -s to get a superuser shell is the "best" plan.
<cuddlefish> Okay, I burned an Ubuntu (BitTorrent downloaded) LiveCD at 1x speed, the MD5's of the image and burned CD match.
<Mike_lifeguard> rameshwor: if you need help finding a .deb file, just ask and I can search for you
<digisapien> Frostwire,...............    i havent been happy with   doesnt turn as many good hits as its father
<Mike_lifeguard> PROject-Emerald: karmic itself isn't released yet
<PROject-Emerald> well, the 9.10 alpha
<rameshwor> Mike_lifeguard: i got into ssh ftp link..          ftp://ftp.openbsd.org/pub/OpenBSD/OpenSSH/   but couldn't find .deb packages
<StephenZ> Ghoti: I don't typically insist on it; gives me another layer of "I have less chance to screw things up with a typo."
<Mike_lifeguard> PROject-Emerald: but you can get the kernel from... somewhere (not sure offhand)
<PROject-Emerald> Is it a bad idea to upgrade?
<digisapien> well ive got to say,...........im glad to find a chat room with linux geeks,..........
<Dr_Willis> digisapien:  they use the same identical network and codebase from what i recall.. hits should be identical
<bishop> joining
<cuddlefish> When I boot, I select English and Try Ubuntu etc etc.
<Mike_lifeguard> I wouldn't recommend using anything pre-release unless you /need/ to
<PROject-Emerald> =\
<StephenZ> Anyhow, I'm off to see if installing Ibis will fix my boot problems.
<digisapien> Should be,......thats what my all too geeky freind told me?.......but he does a search   I do a search   and i get more strings
<Ghoti> StephenZ: That's one reason that using sudo is safer- if you forget to sudo, you get another chance to think "do I realy want to [insert potentially catastrophic command here]"?
<cuddlefish> Ubuntu logo with bouncing bar,
<Mike_lifeguard> cuddlefish: please say the nick of the person you're talking to -- otherwise it's very hard to "hear" what you're saying in a room this noisy
<Mike_lifeguard> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
 * StephenZ scowls, remembering chown disasters.
<frenzy42> anyone know a solution to my problem
<digisapien> ................this is my first time in the chat client?........anyone trick this plain white t shirt of a client out yet?
<PROject-Emerald> All I know is that when I was on the 9.10 alpha release, my webcam worked and my mic worked
<PROject-Emerald> And on 9.04 they don't
<Mike_lifeguard> frenzy42: you have to say what your problem is
<edbian> frenzy42: I just got here.  What is your problem?
<frenzy42> i'm having trouble connecting to my wireless card, here is the output of daemon.log when i try to connect. http://pastebin.com/m2f6f486
<Stephen`Afk> <-
<Ghoti> StephenZ: exactly my point.  I also accidentally once typoed a / where a . should have been with an rm -r command, and REALLY bad things could have happened if I was root.
<NetLarIrvine> what the hell cannot change the boot sequence, I cannot get into the bios, why wont that work?
<frenzy42> i mean my wireless router
<Mike_lifeguard> PROject-Emerald: so probably upgrading your kernel will help -- .30 is stable for me and fixes a lot of bugs... should be safe to use
<Stephen`Afk> Ghoti: Thank you for the tips. I'll be back down here when I find out if I'm not facing hardware problems.
<edbian> NetLarIrvine: Are you sure you're hitting the right buttons?  Are you using a USB keyboard??
<PROject-Emerald> Can you walk through installing it?
<cuddlefish> <tab> Mi It takes a long time lo load
<NetLarIrvine> usb keyboard yes
<Mike_lifeguard> PROject-Emerald: no reason not to, IMO (it's safe) .. just a matter of finding the files... I forget where to get them, but !kernel will probably point you in the right direction
<PROject-Emerald> I'm downloading "Patch-2.6.30" from kernel.com
<Ghoti> Stephen`Afk: good luck! :)
<PROject-Emerald> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Stephen`Afk> Ghoti: Thanks! :) I'll let you know how it goes.
<Mike_lifeguard> cuddlefish: no, you type the first few letters of my nick, and then hit the tab key (probably near your Q key)
<NetLarIrvine> Does not even show on screen with button to hit edbian
<digisapien> sense  Feisty Fawn   ive never experienced any problems with ubuntu distros on any of my pc's   laptop er otherwise
<cuddlefish> Mike_lifeguard: Then, the bad stuff. End request: I/O error, dev sr0  sector 1303260
<rameshwor> Mike_lifeguard: ftp://ftp.openbsd.org/pub/OpenBSD/OpenSSH/         you checked ??
<Stephen`Afk> Current version of Ubuntu (Ibis) us 9.04, yeah
<Mike_lifeguard> PROject-Emerald: (don't compile your own unless you /really/ know what you're doing... there are compiled ones somewhere)
<Stephen`Afk> ?
<Mike_lifeguard> rameshwor: I'll look, hold on...
<Stephen`Afk> Is, rather.
<edbian> NetLarIrvine: Maybe you could look it up online.  Do you know what the name of your bios is?  Also just try common keys like: F1-12, & delete
<Mike_lifeguard> cuddlefish: that does sound bad, and way beyond anything I can help you with - sorry
<NetLarIrvine> ok thanks
<digisapien> ...........well   Has anyone ever GOTTEN DIAL UP to ever fuckin work with ubuntu
<digisapien> i havent
<edbian> NetLarIrvine: NP
<cuddlefish> !swearing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swearing
<jeeves> Mike_lifeguard, do you have a sec to help me figure out what this means?  http://pastebin.ca/1462926
<digisapien> not even with the pppn installer
<cuddlefish> !family
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about family
<losher> cuddlefish: you said the md5 of the burned CD matches. How did you determine the md5 of the burned CD?
<PROject-Emerald> FFFFFFFAIL
<Mike_lifeguard> jeeves: in a moment, helping someone else right now
<frenzy42> anyone?
<cuddlefish> Brasero does it automatically, right?
<jeeves> Mike_lifeguard, ok, thanks
<ctmjr> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Ganymede> hello, i have a minor issue i'd like to sort out. leda is the name of my ubuntu computer. i can ping leda.local but i can't ping6 leda.local. the error i get is unknown host. does anyone know how i can enable ipv6 mdns responses? becasue i think that's the problem here
 * Stephen`Afk thanks ctmjr
<PROject-Emerald> Does anyone know a quick, simple way to upgrade kernels?
<edbian> frenzy42: What's your question yo?  (Please start your post with my name)
<Dr_Willis> PROject-Emerald:  get a newer relases of the disrto. :)
<cuddlefish> Sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade linux-kernel
<cuddlefish> ???
<billybigrigger> PROject-Emerald::: are you still trying to get your webcam working in 9.04?
<PROject-Emerald> aha yeah,
<PROject-Emerald> im doing the "sudo apt-get upgrade linux-kernel"
<billybigrigger> PROject-Emerald::: just use karmic
<edbian> cuddlefish: The repos only have the newest kernel.  That won't work.
<frenzy42> edbian i'm having trouble connecting to my wireless router, here is the output of daemon.log when i try to connect. http://pastebin.com/m2f6f486
<n00dle> Question: I'm troubleshooting Hibernate/Resume on my U8.04... it broke when I hibernated, booted my U7.04 partition (I told it noswap, but it clobbered my swap anyway) and now my U8.04 acts like it's writing to swap, but on resume, it just boots as if shut down.
<RedSocrates> PROject-Emerald, you could always try the mainline kernel builds: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMainlineBuilds
<digisapien> what is it with this hatred toward cussing all the sudden..........its like the world has got to be politically correct all the fuckin time
<billybigrigger> PROject-Emerald::: its easier to just use 9.10 than try and screw around compiling your own kernel for a webcam
<cuddlefish> This is a family friendly channel.
<jon5001> help!  touchpad scrolling suddenly stopped working.  using Intrepid, recently upgraded.  was working fine up to recently!
<cuddlefish> I, for one, am 12.
<n00dle> Question part 2: So, how do I tell it there's an image to resume in swap?
<PROject-Emerald> "Hey kids! Let's gather 'round the Ubuntu support channel!"
<PROject-Emerald> Anyways
<digisapien> ............lol
<digisapien> lol
<digisapien> the hell with family game night
<Dr_Willis> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<digisapien> theres ubuntu irc on
<PROject-Emerald> I'm new to linux and I'm trying to stay away from alpha releases of stuff I don't know about
<losher> cuddlefish: not sure if Brasero checks the burned CD, as opposed to the image. Did you ask it for verification?
<edbian> frenzy42: Your router is a DHCP server as well?  (BTW why is your wifi "eth0" ??  it should be wlan0
<edbian> )
<Mike_lifeguard> rameshwor: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/all/ssh/download look there
<PROject-Emerald> lol'd, Digi
<billybigrigger> PROject-Emerald::: well then wait until october when 9.10 is released
<digisapien> by the by   ubottu      that name is clever No?
<Kaner1> can anyone help me get my max res to 1024x768?
<cuddlefish> It said "Checking disk for errors"
<ctmjr> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<boss_mc> !bot | digisapien
<ubottu> digisapien: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<PROject-Emerald> -_- I'm currently in need of posting my nudes on 4chan, so I need my cam
<digisapien> lol
<scoates_> #courier is silent. I can't get my imap clients to play nicely. Nothing but the connection message in the logs. Any ideas?
<billybigrigger> PROject-Emerald::: good luck with that
<losher> cuddlefish: please use my name when you're talking to me, as I tend to miss stuff otherwise.
<Mike_lifeguard> jeeves: what was your question?
<frenzy42> edbian, i think it's DHCP, and it's eth0 because the card is internal, it's always been like that.
<Jess^> hey, did they change something so C+A+BkSp doesn't restart X anymore?
<rameshwor> Mike_lifeguard: if you got finished with then plase send in pm.
<Jess^> and if so, how do i get it back?
<Dr_Willis> Jess^:  yes.
<billybigrigger> scoates_::: need more info
<Mike_lifeguard> !dontzap | Jess^
<ubottu> Jess^: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<boss_mc> !dontzap | Jess^
<edbian> frenzy42: What do you mean by: the card is internal??
 * Mike_lifeguard beats boss_mc :P
<bishop> back later
<Jess^> Dr_Willis: ty. fyi, alt sysrq k doesn't work on my system
<digisapien> ...........this chat is very pretentious     and its not even the real* ppl making it that way
<tyler_d1> looking for someone that knows how to a. managed drive flags from an ash prompt (initramfs) and b. knows management options for mdadm?
 * boss_mc has sad face...
<scoates_> billybigrigger: yeah.. me too )-: Is there a way for me to step up the verbosity of courier's logging?
<Mike_lifeguard> mwahaha
<losher> cuddlefish: ok, let's check your burned CD manually just to be sure. Open a terminal window
<Dr_Willis> Jess^:  no idea. never tried it.. then again. i never had an issue with accidently hitting alt-ctrl-backspace either....
<Mike_lifeguard> rameshwor: sorry, I didn't understand that :\
<billybigrigger> scoates_::: no, i mean tell me more about the problem
<billybigrigger> scoates_::: like what is your exact problem
<rameshwor> Mike_lifeguard: you checked about ssh ??
<billybigrigger> scoates_::: my imap clients won't play nice isn't enough
<Mike_lifeguard> rameshwor: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/all/ssh/download lists mirrors for that package
<frenzy42> edbian it's inside the laptop as opposed to plugged into the USB or pci
<digisapien> so?..........can one user file transfer to another user////using this chat client?.........
<billybigrigger> digisapien::: yes
<scoates_> billybigrigger: I'm receiving mail properly, but my mail clients aren't getting said mail (it's in the right maildirs as far as I can tell). Mail.app complains with the useless stupid exclamation mark icon, but no real error, and my web client just times out.
<losher> Dr_Willis: maybe if you were an emacs user....
<digisapien> again      new **
<edbian> frenzy42:  O ok.  Do you have good signal strength?  Can this card see your networks?
<digisapien> sweeet
<billybigrigger> scoates_::: tail -f /var/log/mail.log
<edbian> frenzy42: Has this card every worked under linux (any linux)?  If so, what changed that made it stop working?
<Mike_lifeguard> rameshwor: do you know how to download and install that?
<scoates_> billybigrigger: yes, as I said, the only imap-related message in there is the connection notice, nothing else.
<billybigrigger> scoates_::: tried mail.err?
<Mike_lifeguard> jeeves: still around?
<losher> digisapien: most irc clients have file transfer support. The details vary between clients....
<boss_mc> losher: especially as open file is C-f M-r Alt+Shift+f4 :q alt+ctrl+backspace butterfly
<jeeves> Mike_lifeguard, yep
<PROject-Emerald> anyone here on 9.10?
<jasonmchristos> i need help with filesharing
<gum76> how do you rename a computer?
<jeeves> Mike_lifeguard, sorry, I was just getting another beer
<jasonmchristos> using admin-shares
<rameshwor> Mike_lifeguard:  ./configure  make   make install  ? isn't it ?
<losher> boss_mc: :-)
<Dr_Willis> !hostname | gum76
<ubottu> gum76: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<jasonmchristos> i tried to share it as both smb and nfs and cant acess it
<frenzy42> edbian, it stopped working when i updated from the devlopment release to 9.04. i can connect to other wireless networks not just linksys
<billybigrigger> scoates_::: also you should check out the server guide, im pretty sure the dovecot is the defacto for imap in ubuntu now
<scoates_> billybigrigger: nothing related; only messages are from an hour ago
<jasonmchristos> i really want to try nfs
<Mike_lifeguard> rameshwor: no, use 'sudo dpkg -i /path/to/whatever.deb'
<jasonmchristos> please help me acess a nfs share
<edbian> frenzy42: The linksys router is the only one that you cannot connect to?  Meaning that this card for sure is working 100% ??
<jasonmchristos> using admin-shares
<gum76> Thanks Dr_Willis
<billybigrigger> scoates_::: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<scoates_> billybigrigger: I had courier on the box I migrated from, kept config.. it's just not happy now.
<cuddlefish> My install script is "cat README.* | more; ./configure; make; make install"
<Mike_lifeguard> jeeves: that's ... weird
<Double_Kill2> i need help badly! can anyone help
<rameshwor> Mike_lifeguard: ok.. then when to use ./configure  make install.... ??
<edbian> Double_Kill2: What's your question?  Without that nobody can help.
<jeeves> Mike_lifeguard, it was a botched upgrade.  and now my e-mail server, no-ip client, etc is pooched
<frenzy42> edbian yes
<n00dle> frenzy42, have you checked the list of stored wireless networks to see if there are any conflicting entries named "linksys" ?
<Mike_lifeguard> rameshwor: when you're compiling from source... which you *are not* because it's a .deb file, not source code
<Double_Kill2> i boot up my ubuntu computer and when the desktop loads i can't run anything
<rameshwor> Mike_lifeguard : source code are .c  // ??
<Double_Kill2> i can't open anything at all
<billybigrigger> scoates_::: don't know what to tell you, i've never used courier, only dovecot
<Double_Kill2> i can move my mouse but thats it
<edbian> frenzy42: Well according to your dmessage it is just timing out.  Try getting a better signal.  Do you have limitations on how many clients can connect to your wifi ??
<Mike_lifeguard> rameshwor: it's a .deb package, not source code, you don't need to compile it
<boss_mc> Double_Kill2: can you get to tty2? (ctrl+alt+f1)
<edbian> Double_Kill2: If you click "Applications" does the menu open?
<Double_Kill2> no
<Double_Kill2> i will try tty2
<scoates_> billybigrigger: thanks for trying. I wish the logs would just say _something_
<box_alpha> Sup. Im have xubuntu CD and im trying to install xfce on my old computer which is running ubuntu. How can i do that?
<edbian> Double_Kill2: Please make it clear who you're talking to by starting with their name like we are.
<frenzy42> n00dle yea, i'v cleaned the list out, where should i look though
<Double_Kill2> edbian, okay
<billybigrigger> scoates_::: yeah, man courier, there must be a way to get some debug info
<edbian> box_alpha: You actually don't need the CD :)
<n00dle> Could anyone help troubleshoot hibernate/resume?
<billybigrigger> scoates_::: should be a -v setting somewhere i imagine
<rameshwor> Mike_lifeguard: ok..   can sometimes i while doing ./configure   in source code ..i get (..... no  ) like errors probably due to no needed files in library .. how to upgrade library ??
<edbian> box_alpha: If you run sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop you will have the option to use XFCE or gnome when you log in.
<Double_Kill2> edbian, i will try tty2
<billybigrigger> scoates_::: actually, it would probably be a .conf somewhere in /etc/courier that you need to set the log verbosity
<edbian> Double_Kill2: ok
<box_alpha> I have a xubuntu CD and im trying to install xfce on my old computer which is running ubuntu. Can anyone help me with that please?
<boss_mc> Double_Kill2: if you manage to get to tty2, try running some command line programs see if there are any errors...
<lstarnes> rameshwor: often you need the -dev package for the library
<Mike_lifeguard> rameshwor: find the library, install it (btw, those are not errors usually)
<edbian> box_alpha: See my post?  ^
<rameshwor> edbian: if i want to install from xubuntu cd ??
<n00dle> frenzy42, the places I'd check are the "Edit wireless networks..." dialog on the network manager (right-click)
<scoates_> billybigrigger: yeah.. looked around.. trying to find it now.
<Mike_lifeguard> rameshwor: also note you often need the -dev ones for that
<emmy> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Yertman1> Anyone have a Moto W385 phone working with moto4lin?
<edbian> rameshowr: Switched nickname?  You don't need to it's in the repos.
<Double_Kill2> edbian, do i run it while im in ubuntu
<Mike_lifeguard> jeeves: have you tried installing that alone using dpkg?
<edbian> Double_Kill2: Run what?
<ctmjr> box_alpha, do you want to remove gome and install xfce or have both installed?
<Double_Kill2> edbian, tty2
<frenzy42> edbian. the thing is when i use another wireless card it works fine, but i want my internal card to work
<jeeves> Mike_lifeguard, yep
<boss_mc> Double_Kill2: yes
<emmy> something about that link is not clickable.
<edbian> Double_Kill2: press ctrl + alt + F2
<Mike_lifeguard> jeeves: and? same error?
<emmy> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<digisapien> Just did the reading on how to Trick this chat pony out ...........
<disappearedng_> Hey every
<rameshwor> edbian: yes. mistak.. it's rameshwor actually.. install xfce from xubuntu cd ..  from repo takes time..  poor connection...
<jeeves> Mike_lifeguard, yes
<emmy> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Mike_lifeguard> bah! :D
<edbian> rameshwor: oooo!!
<n00dle> frenzy42, I'd also look in gconf-editor to see if there's stuff hanging out there, but I don't have 9.04, and things move around a lot between versions.
<PROject-Emerald> Anyone know of any ATI RV280 (Radeon 9200Pro ) drivers?
<digisapien> you know   In XP  you just double click on the EXE.   to install summin    LOLOLOL
<edbian> rameshwor: Yeah launch ubuntu and then put the CD in the drive and it will ask you if you want to use the packages on it.
<glick> hi
<britt> im having problems getting ubuntu x64 to boot from a sata dvdrw drive, are there any kernel options that help?
<edbian> rameshwor: Then use synaptic.
<rameshwor> edbian: if it's live cd also ???
<Mike_lifeguard> jeeves: sorry, I don't know enough (anything) about that particular package, so I can't really help you
<PhotoJim> digisapien: and that's why Windows machines are so prone to malware and Linux boxes aren't.
<Zencyde> Man, the hardware list has NO socket 1366 stuff?
<Mike_lifeguard> jeeves: but it looks like an error with /starting/ the service, not installing it
<glick> hi?
<glick> excuse me, with ubuntu netbook remix, how does one turn off various hardware devices to conserve power
<glick> like bluetooth
<britt> ive heard about using irqpoll and pci=noacpi options?
<jasonmchristos> please help me setup nfs sharing
<glick> built in nic card
<boss_mc> glick: you on an eeepc?
<glick> etc, etc
<edbian> frenzy42: You need to google your card and find out what drivers work best with it (or work at all).  I suspect you have a driver problem.  Google something like: <yourcard> on ubuntu 9.04
<disappearedng_> I am using the networkmanager for setting up a static ip, I have netmask as 255.255.255.0, gateway 59.66.241.0 (determined by `route`) , and the static ip address that I wanted (59.66.241.27). I resolved my DNS to be 166.111.8.28 (from /etc/resolv.conf) but I still cannot use static ip, any ideas?
<emmy> Im going to try to build my own machine and I want it to just work beautifully with Ubuntu/Linux
<glick> yeah boss_mc
<FloodBot1> glick: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<boss_mc> glick look into eee-control
<Zencyde> Oh my, #ubuntu is quite active tonight. :x
<jasonmchristos> its installed but i dont know how to configure it in shares-admin
<PROject-Emerald> How do I update to 9.10?
<Double_Kill2> edbian, this makes no sense
<edbian> rameshwor: LIve CD's have packages on them.  An xubuntu live Cd almost certainly has the xfce packages on it.
<glick> boss_mc, is that something extra i have to install?
<edbian> Double_Kill2: ??  Explain
<box_alpha> I have a xubuntu 9.04 CD and im trying to install xfce on my old computer which is running ubuntu. Can anyone help me with that please?
<boss_mc> glick, unfortunately it's not in repos for jaunty, google for it
<digisapien> .....Odd,  using linux is like finding that one girl with respect, dignity, the kind you got to buy lots of dinners for and fine jewelry,........but erry' now and then you got to take out that gutter trash XP just cuz you know you like it dirty
<losher> jasonmchristos: I can probably help, but not using shares-admin. I'm a cli-only kind of guy....
<britt> glick: eeebuntu works great! i am running it on my eeepc 900
<rameshwor> edbian: then i can just install xfce from that cd without internet ? right ??
<edbian> Double_Kill2: What happened when you pressed ctrl + alt + F2 in ubuntu?
<n00dle> disappearedng_, check your gateway address, seems to be missing the last number (can't be 0)
<Double_Kill2> edbian, i shut it down several times and still could never open anything and this time it's working fine
<edbian> rameshwor: If you have the xubuntu CD yes.
<mashedpgravy> anyone here using mac3lin theme?
<Double_Kill2> edbian, i never tried it yet
<glick> britt, whats the diff between ubuntu netbook remix and eeebuntu
<mashedpgravy> mac4lin
<edbian> Double_Kill2:  It's working now??
<jasonmchristos> losher well where do we start both nfs and smb are installed on server
<boss_mc> glick: UNR is supported, eeebuntu is not...
<Double_Kill2> edbian, yes...you think it was a glitch?
<jasonmchristos> losher: i want to try nfs'
<ctmjr> box_alpha, do you want to remove gome and install xfce or have both installed?
<glick> boss_mc, sounds like i want UNR then no?
<rameshwor> edbian: yes i have it..  i dint' know that someone in this channel previously told that it couldnt' be done with live cd.....
<britt> glick: eeebuntu uses regular gnome graphical manager, the netbook remix seems to mimick the OEM install on these things
<frenzy42> edbian i noticed today i wasn't using ndiswrapper
<boss_mc> glick: that's what I'd say, with eee-control
<losher> jasonmchristos: ok. do you have an /etc/exports file? If so, please pastebin it...
<edbian> Double_Kill2:  I think the next time it does that you need to somehow get to a terminal and run "dmesg" and look for errors to deterimine the cause.  dmesg is the first step
<jasonmchristos> losher: can you use remote desktop go slow and let me watch?
<glick> britt, UNR has the regular gnome manager too
<edbian> rameshwor: IT can be done.
<glick> britt, its just a toggle option
<PROject-Emerald> Anyone know how to upgrade to 9.10 or install the .30 kernel? Need newbie support
<Double_Kill2> edbian, okay thanks
<disappearedng_> wait
<disappearedng_> n00dle: 59.66.241.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     1      0        0 eth2
<britt> glick: intresting....i liked the eee-control panel built-in, i havent checked out the netbook remix
<disappearedng_> n00dle: Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<losher> jasonmchristos: maybe. Do you have  a publicly accessible remote desktop?
<disappearedng_> my Gateway is *
<Marfi> How do I keep Ubuntu from booting to GDM? I want it to go right to console
<disappearedng_> what does that mean
<boss_mc> !intel | PROject-Emerald, there's some instructions here (second link...)
<edbian> frenzy42:  Try using ndis.  The driver you have I suspect is partially working.  That is why you can see networks but not connect to them yet.
<ubottu> PROject-Emerald, there's some instructions here (second link...): Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<jasonmchristos> losher: yes
<britt> glick: my main issue now is my brand new core i7 system i cant install ubuntu on :(
<rameshwor> edbian: ok great.. i was thinking to overwrite ubuntu 8.10 with xubuntu 9.04  but now i'll install xfce..  for fast performance..i want xfce.
<jasonmchristos> losher: pm me i dont want everyone to have acess
<edbian> rameshwor: XFCE is quick :)
<glick> britt, if its something i can easily install myself, ill go with the supported, im running a live usb stick on my 1000he
<Marfi> rameshwor: That it is
<n00dle> disappearedng_, 59.66.241.0 is a network, not a gateway address.  What's the address of the router? (usually .1 or .254)
<glick> why not britt
<PROject-Emerald> What does that have to do with anyting? -_- I need to update to 9.10 alpha or get the new kernel...
<mrroboto_> Hey, things are looking lively now...  I'm using 9.04 and my wireless doesnt show up when I "lspci | grep net"
<frenzy42> edbian, how do i install ndis?
<boss_mc> PROject-Emerald: it has instructions to upgrade the kernel (cos it fixes the graphics issue)
<disappearedng_> n00dle how do I find my router's address out?
<britt> glick: both have pretty good support, ive been using eeebuntu before the netbook remix came out...been a couple of years
<edbian> rameshwor: You can definitely install software from a live CD.  Usually the trick is finding a live CD that has the packages you want on it.  xubuntu  live CD will have xubuntu-desktop so no worries :)
<Mike_lifeguard> PROject-Emerald: upgrading to .30 kernel is part of the workaround for that bug
<glick> ah
<Mike_lifeguard> PROject-Emerald: look in the bleeding-edge section of the guide
<box_alpha> rameshwor, what are you trying to do?
<ubuntu> Hoi
<britt> glick: both are easy to install though...
<n00dle> disappearedng_, Usually from your network admin.
<ubuntu> Hi*
<rameshwor> edbian: ok many thanks man....
<ubuntu> Rawr
<jhouse> I'm having mouse issues with virtual box - Are there any tips or tricks to get better responsiveness (I'm trying to play a game under windows)
<edbian> frenzy42: Do you want me to explain the command or just give it to you??
<tyler_d1> how do I drop to shell from an install cd?
<edbian> rameshwor: NP!
<edbian> :)
<boss_mc> glick: http://greg.geekmind.org/eee-control/
<tyler_d1> ie. without saying "Try Ubuntu without any change to your computer"
<Mike_lifeguard> PROject-Emerald: if you need help, poke me
<boss_mc> tyler_d: why would you want to?
<disappearedng_> n00dle: is there other way that I can do this?
<rameshwor> box_alpha: ubuntu is slow  so i want xfce ...  so i'm gonna install xfce desktop from xubuntu 9.04 live cd.. that's it.
<britt> has anyone installed ubuntu with the DX58SO board? I cant get ubuntu to see my cdrom drive
<Detrix> greetings all.  web pages are saying that java is not installed.  Java is installed.  How do I correct this?
<PROject-Emerald> So just follow this stuff step by step?
<glick> boss_mc, yeah im checking it out right now
<glick> thanks
<Marfi> Detrix: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<KyleK> Detrix: what web pages?
<box_alpha> rameshowr: im trying to do the same... did you figure it out?
<glick> i love my little eeepc
<frenzy42> edbian give it, i can read it
<glick> best laptop i ever owned
<n00dle> disappearedng_, Well you could guess and hope by trying to ping likely addresses, such as 59.66.241.1 and 59.66.241.254
<edbian> frenzy42: sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<cabrey> glick, i use eee-applet
<Detrix> KyleK: several.  the last one was ....  hackerslab.org
<britt> glick: only thing i liked about the eeebuntu is that its *specifically* tailored to the eeepc rather than the whole series of netbooks out there
<KyleK> wewps, i thought i was looking at a different channel haha
<brian5656> can someone explain this, i log into kde and my wifi doesnt work ,i then sign out and log into gnome, now my wifi works, then i log out of gnome into kde and wifi works all of a sudden
<ARMENIAN> already twice, I'm playing Tremuluos in fullscreen and my ubuntu menubar popups out of no where, I end up having all my controls not work and i need to restart my computer by pressing the button on my case
<britt> glick: i have eee-control already installed -- i compile crap enough during the day, i just want drop-n-go OS's after i get home lol
<boss_mc> britt: does it use adamms array.org kernel?
<ectospasm> if the live image of UNR is any indication, it's gonna be a sweet system.
<glick> britt, actually looking at the website he has ubuntu deb packages ready to install
<KyleK> Detrix: sometimes installing a jre doesn't put the mozilla plugin in the firefox dir, just fyi
<britt> glick: there we go! just do that then lol
<Detrix> KyleK: hmmm.  ok thanks.
<britt> boss_mc: no idea.
<boss_mc> britt: uname -r
<billybigrigger> does anyone here make Wiki page entries often?
<glick> how do i install a .deb package again
<glick> whats the apt comman
<glick> command
<glick> ?
<boss_mc> glick: dpkg or gdebi
<billybigrigger> glick::: sudo dpkg -i PACKAGE.DEB
<boss_mc> glick: dpkg -i /path/to/package.deb
<Mike_lifeguard> billybigrigger: yes, but not using the horrid wiki software ubuntu chose for thier wiki
<glick> thanks
<n00dle> Can anyone help with troubleshooting hibernate / resume?
<Mike_lifeguard> +spelling
<PROject-Emerald> boss_mc: this thing you gave me, what exactly does it do?
<britt> boss_mc: its definately *NOT* mainstream
<The_Warlock> how do i change the spacing between characters in urxvt?
<frenzy42> edbian it's already installed how do i enable it
<billybigrigger> Mike_lifeguard::: ahh, any idea how to format text to look like [code][/code]??
<edbian> frenzy42: Do you know how to use ndiswrapper / what is does??
<Mike_lifeguard> billybigrigger: did you try <code></code>?
<britt> boss_mc: there used to be some issues with the eeepc's wireless card and ubuntu not sure if its been resolved, which is why im still using eeebuntu
<boss_mc> PROject-Emerald: there's a section on installing the new kernel, you don't have to do the rest fo the stuff...
<PROject-Emerald> Ah, well if I do the whole thing will it benefit me at all?
<britt> boss_mc: 2.6.28-12-netbook-eeepc
<billybigrigger> Mike_lifeguard::: yeah its not like that
<tyler_d1> boss_mc: because I am unable to boot into an existing configured system with mdadm installed, as the raid thinks it should be bootable... but its not supposed to be. so I have to fakeroot to try and fix it.
<Mike_lifeguard> PROject-Emerald: no, you /only/ want the new kernel
<boss_mc> britt: yeah, that's the array.org one
<PROject-Emerald> Oooh....
<PROject-Emerald> uhh...
<PROject-Emerald> Damn...
<billybigrigger> Mike_lifeguard::: Headings are = Heading = ==Heading 2==
<Mike_lifeguard> PROject-Emerald: (unless you happen to have intel graphics issues you didn't mention)
<frenzy42> edbian... going to man page...
<billybigrigger> Mike_lifeguard::: this is '''bold''' this is ''italic''
<edbian> frenzy42: You need the windows drivers
<PROject-Emerald> Will it hurt me?
<boss_mc> tyler_d1: can't you just use ctrl+alt+f1 and work from there? or even just a terminal in the live CD?
<PROject-Emerald> Or am I just wasting space?
<britt> boss_mc: all i know is that between my two linux computers, the eeepc works great and my i7 server with RAID 5 doesnt work at all and wont install from a live CD
<Mike_lifeguard> billybigrigger: I bet there's an irc channel for that software *shrug*
<Mike_lifeguard> PROject-Emerald: yes, it can
<frenzy42> i see
<PROject-Emerald> D:sheet
<edbian> frenzy42: There is a GUI in System -> Preferences / Admin
<tyler_d> boss_mc: I was hoping I woulnd' thave to wait for the gui to load up to get to a term.
<edbian> tyler_d: You don't need a GUI to get a terminal
<Mike_lifeguard> PROject-Emerald: the other stuff involves installing possibly-unstable mostly-untested xorg code etc and can result in total system borkage (but it probably won't)
<ADIvIiN_X_> I have an issue with my wireless on Ubuntu 9.04. I don't get any options for wireless. Broadcom Adapter.  Linux Kernel 2.6.28-11-generic. Any ideas on how to solve it.
<boss_mc> tyler_d: fair, there is a way, involving hitting function buttons no the load page... I don't kn owht edetails
<boss_mc> *mod spelling...
<PROject-Emerald> Well, once kernel is updated is it automatically in use?
<PROject-Emerald> Or do I have to select it? Or what?
<tyler_d> how so edbian
<boss_mc> PROject-Emerald: you'll need a reboot, bhoose it from the grub menu next boot
<PROject-Emerald> kk
<Mike_lifeguard> PROject-Emerald: no, you need to add it to /boot/grub/menu.lst if not already done, then choose it from grub's boot menu
<tyler_d> edbian: how do I bypass the live cd to get to a term using it.?
<PROject-Emerald> And, I have another super newb question
<Mike_lifeguard> sure, just ask :)
<rameshwor> Gossip is an instant messaging client for GNOME with an ..... does that mean it wont' work on xubuntu ??
<PROject-Emerald> You know how with a lot of video cards on Windows they have driver apps to install, like control panels?
<edbian> tyler_d: o, I'm sorry, I didn't know you were using a live CD.  I don't think you can with a live Ubuntu CD.  There are others though that are much smaller images and boot to a linux kernel command prompt.
<Mike_lifeguard> PROject-Emerald: ...not really, no :)
<glick> eee control is pretty cool, however, it cant adjust the performance on my netbook, it says "none" when i expand the menu
<PROject-Emerald> Well, is there something that will give me windows-like graphics equivelants on linux? Like, running CSS on medium again
<edbian> tyler_d: Sorry *sheepishly*
<boss_mc> glick: needs a reboot for some unkonwn reason (I've asked greg and he doesn't know why...)
<britt> glick: which model do you have, do you have the celeron one or the atom one?
<tyler_d> edbian: sokay
<glick> ahh boss_mc
<digisapien> is there another good room to go to ..........using the Xchat    that might be good for BS'ng around   and what not?........cuz i wasnt having any luck
<glick> i have the atom one britt
<scoates_> billybigrigger: fwiw, I manually logged in to IMAP via Telnet, it gave me the real error, and I fixed my permissions
<scoates_> billybigrigger: thanks for the help
<billybigrigger> scoates_::: right on
<rameshwor> ...is an instant messaging client for GNOME with an ..... does that mean it wont' work on xubuntu ??
<n00dle> Hmmm, no takers on the hibernate question, guess I'll just try to switch to the swsusp thingy and see if that fixes it.
<britt> glick: do you notice that its any faster? ive heard various reports
<billybigrigger> scoates_::: i could have suggested that, but don't know any imap commands :P
<billybigrigger> scoates_::: so i wasn't about to suggest something i don't know about :P
<scoates_> billybigrigger: ironically, there was a MS kb article on how to test imap (exchange) with telnet (-:
<glick> britt, well, this is the only one i've tried, but i love the performance, i also upgraded it two 2 gigs ram
<edbian> rameshwor: All that means usually is that it uses the GTK+ toolkit (to draw buttons and progress bars and stuff.  It will run on XFCE NP (same is true with KDE things)
<Stephen`Afk> Alright, so I'm getting a disk error...
<ADIvIiN_X_> I have an issue with my wireless on Ubuntu 9.04. I don't get any options for wireless. Broadcom Adapter.  Linux Kernel 2.6.28-11-generic. Any ideas on how to solve it?
<digisapien> this room reminds me a bit of my first time in a truck stop
<scoates_> billybigrigger: for reference: telnet host 143   then:     ? LOGIN user pass
<britt> glick: definately have to have 2GB ram on these things, the atom from what i hear is a much faster processor for the power use
<billybigrigger> scoates_::: i've got a bookmark for how to test IMAP via telnet, same with SMTP :P
<Stephen`Afk> 1042009F in the upper left of the screen, disk read error in a popup demanding I reboot... When I try installing Intrepid Ibis, just recently burned.
<britt> glick: theres a guy who soldered a Pentium M chip, replacing his celeron chip :o
<mrroboto_> ADIcIiN_X: sorry, im on my way out now, but youll need to read up on using "ndiswrapper"  I've had the same problem
<losher> digisapien: you *do* know this is a computer support room, not a social room, right?
<edbian> ADIvIiN_X_: Alright lets do this.
<billybigrigger> !ot britt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot britt
<edbian> ADIvIiN_X_: What have you done?
<cactaur> Is there any software problem that could cause my computer to be so unstable that X crashes every half-hour and occasionally cause the kernel to panic? Or would that point to hardware?
<glick> heh thats extreme britt id imagine you lose battery perfoamance if you do tht
<digisapien> yes..........however im having a hard time finding a social* room to go to using this Xchat deal
<edbian> cactaur: Almost certainly hardware.
<ADIvIiN_X_> I've tried something with fwcutter.
<Jeruvy> cactaur: more often than not, hardware
<edbian> digisapien: #ubuntu-offtopic
<britt> billybigrigger: perhaps you can help with my ubuntu boot issues with my sata dvdrw and a initramfs prompt i see when using the live cd?
<Mike_lifeguard> digisapien: #defocus
<edbian> ADIvIiN_X_: Alrighty.  What is the name of your card?
<ADIvIiN_X_> But I've received errors doing it, so never finished successfuly.
<crazy2be> how can i open web URLS with the file open dialog?
<StephenZ> digisapien: Try connecting to a different server, too, like irc.freenode.net
<digisapien> sweet..........i think..........still trying to figure out the Channel system
<billybigrigger> britt::: have you pastebin'd the error somewhere?
<Mike_lifeguard> StephenZ: erm, that's /this/ network :)
<crazy2be> on windows i could just paste the URL in the path box and it would open it
<losher> digisapien: also see www.irchelp.org
<ADIvIiN_X_> Broadcom.
<cactaur> edbian, Jeruvy: I switched my power supply, and I don't think it helped much. Any indication of where the problem might be?
<Mike_lifeguard> digisapien: say /join #defocus (with no leading space)
<tyler_d> how do I ensure that a disk is the primary boot device?
<britt> billybigrigger: the system doesnt really fully boot, so i obviously cant connect to the internet to use pastebin
<digisapien> ha ha
<StephenZ> Mike_lifeguard: No, we're on irc.ubuntu.com, aren't we?
<Mike_lifeguard> no
<Mike_lifeguard> we're not
<billybigrigger> britt::: whats the errro
<digisapien> im used to        well      yahoo
<StephenZ> ... Huh. That's what I connected to.
<digisapien> ass sad as that sounds
<glick> damn, pidgin keeps crashing
<crazy2be> and i'm not even sure what to google for that
<Mike_lifeguard> StephenZ: I assume that simply fowards here
 * Mike_lifeguard tests
<edbian> ADIvIiN_X_: Please start your posts with my name so I don't miss them.  Broadcom what?  BCM4306?
<edbian> BCM 43xx ?
<Jeruvy> cactaur: more info needed, but /var/log/messages to see how the OS is dealing with it may provide some clues.  Hardware diagnostics would be the order of the day tho
<PsyCl0ne> Hello all :)
<Mike_lifeguard> StephenZ: yes, it simply forwards
<ADIvIiN_X_> edbian: yes, BCM4312 802.11b/g
<britt> billybigrigger: just the prompt at boot (initramfs)
<StephenZ> Mike_lifeguard: Then there really had better be a lot of social channels available. xD
<StephenZ> Even if they're ## channel.s
<britt> billybigrigger: bothign in dmesg really complains about anything, it just stops
<NetLarIrvine> Where in Ubuntu do you set up the graphics card??
<glick> ubuntu isnt very accurate with battery life prediction i noticed
<edbian> ADIvIiN_X_: Alright I am going to google "BCM4312 on ubuntu 9.04" to find a guide that I can help you through.  Sound good?
<Mike_lifeguard> StephenZ: sure, but he doesn't know how to find them
<ADIvIiN_X_> edbian: Ok.
<Detrix> NetLarIrvine: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ctmjr> !ati|NetLarIrvine,
<ubottu> NetLarIrvine,: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<glick> does ubuntu kill your battery?
<goose> glick, not any more than windows does
<cactaur> Jeruvy: As far as I've been able to discern, there has been no pattern in messages, or in any other logs for that matter. Do you think you could look through them to try and find something?
<Mike_lifeguard> glick: it's not as nice as I'd like... for example dimming the screen when on battery power doesn't work :\
<billybigrigger> britt::: well whats your problem?
<PROject-Emerald> Ok,
<britt> Mike_lifeguard: mine does... :D
<billybigrigger> britt::: where's the error?
<glick> Mike_lifeguard, i can dim the screen on bat power
<PROject-Emerald> How do I do the kernel thing> Like, make it selectable?
<billybigrigger> britt::: if you want help you have to explain your problem more clearly
<Jeruvy> cactaur: I didn't bring my tarot cards sorry ;)
<linuxguy2009> Hello everyone is it possible to have the GNOME desktop panels act as dual or more tiers kind of like if you set it to 48 pixels high, and possibly set it to 2 tiers of icons of 24 pixels each? I think KDE does that but im not sure, Ive never really used KDE.
<Mike_lifeguard> PROject-Emerald: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst (might be worth backing that file up before editing)
<cactaur> Jeruvy: Pastebining them.
<PROject-Emerald> what do i put in there?
<glick> Mike_lifeguard, what do you mean dimming the screen doesnt work
<glick> im on bat
<glick> and i just dimmed mine
<britt> billybigrigger: im having trouble *seeing* anythign wrong, is there anything in general that needs to be done to get ubuntu to detect a sata DVDRW to boot from/install from?
<Mike_lifeguard> PROject-Emerald: and then create a new entry modelled upon the normal one you use currently -- but point it at the .30 kernel you just installed
<PROject-Emerald> Woah
<billybigrigger> britt::: no
<PROject-Emerald> I have no idea how to do this... OFF TO GOOGLE!
<Mike_lifeguard> PROject-Emerald: I'll PM you my entry, hold on
<PROject-Emerald> oh
<_gama> can anyone tell me how to get online video to work on ubuntu netbook remix??
<PROject-Emerald> <3
<billybigrigger> britt::: whats your error?
<edbian> Have you tried ndiswrapper?
<billybigrigger> britt::: like you put the cd in your drive, restart your computer, what happens
<_gama> youtube works but not on alot of other sites
<britt> billybigrigger: i get the normal ubuntu boot screen, i select 'try ubuntu blah blah'
<edbian> ADIvIiN_X_: Have you tried ndiswrapper??
<billybigrigger> britt::: have you tried the alternate cd?
<ADIvIiN_X_> I have it installed I believe. I experienced errors with guides to use it.
<britt> billybigrigger: i get the splash, and it looks like its gonna boot, then it dumps to the (initramfs) prompt saying something about busybox, hang on lemme install again
<billybigrigger> britt::: its got a text installer
<ADIvIiN_X_> edbian
<edbian> ADIvIiN_X_: Alright
<edbian> Here is the guide I'm using: http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/10/how-to-setup-broadcom-wireless-bcm4312.html
<britt> billybigrigger: i think thats what i need to do, i just cant wrap my head around this...and ive been using linux for a while now
<edbian> ADIvIiN_X_: instead of blacklisting that first module we're going to remove it completely.  First run "sudo modprobe -r bcm43xx"  Ask me if you want me to explain any / all commands as I go.
<cactaur> waitaminute....
<billybigrigger> britt::: i don't know what to tell you, your  not giving me much to work with here :P try the text installer
<glick> are you running only ubuntu on your eeepc or are you dual booting with xp
<glick> mine came with xp
<glick> but i really dont use xp/have no need for xp
<ADIvIiN_X_> edbian: Ok, hold on
<edbian> ADIvIiN_X_: NP :)
<StephenZ> Hey, guys, does anyone know a good, free burning program to burn my Live CD with for Windows XP Pro?
<eross> how do I get libtool 1.5?
<billybigrigger> stealth-::: imgburn
<billybigrigger> StephenZ::: imgburn
<PROject-Emerald1> fff
<PROject-Emerald1> Lifeguard,
<PROject-Emerald1> Can you PM me again
<ADIvIiN_X_> edbian: "Module bcm4312 not found."
<stealth-> billybigrigger: sorry, was that a mis type?
<billybigrigger> stealth-::: yeah sorry
<stealth-> billybigrigger: k
<stealth-> np
<billybigrigger> :D
<edbian> ADIvIiN_X_: Ok that's fine.  I just wanted to make sure it wasn't being used.  Now "sudo apt-get purge b43-fwcutter"
<jhouse> How do I use virtualbox extensions?  I want to tweak mouse operation.
<edbian> ADIvIiN_X_: WAIT!!!
<edbian> ADIvIiN_X_: Try something for me: sudo modprobe b43
<eross> how do i recreate aclocal.m4 with macros from libtool 2.2.6?
<glick> hmmm for some reason my netbook wont run open office when i click on it
<Mage_Dude> Is there a command to restart the video/driver? After a wake up from suspend I get a monitor 'twitch' which normally doesn't happen.
<Loganhoup> Coulse someone help me, I'm having sound issues. I can hear all sound that plays through flash (youtube etc.) but I can't hear sound coming from banshee or various other programs. Looking at pulseaudio it says my sink is auto_null and it is using auto_null.monitor under sources. it also has alsa_input.pci_1002_4370_sound_card_0_alsa_capture_0 under sources. ATI IXP AC97 Any help is appreciated. thanks
<ADIvIiN_X_> edbian: Sorry, I already entered that in. Do the last thing you said anyway?
<Loganhoup> ATI IXP AC97 is my sound driver.
<edbian> ADIvIiN_X_: Reinstall b43-fwcutter first: "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter"  then try sudo modprobe b43
<tyler_d> so my system when it boots says its trying to boot from (hd0,0) ext3 how do I know this is correct? where would I modify this?
<ADIvIiN_X_> edbian: WIll do.
<ctmjr> !alsa|Loganhoup,
<ubottu> Loganhoup,: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Enda> hy
<edbian> ADIvIiN_X_: Tell me the output of the modprobe command (probably nothing) and check if your wifi is working.
<try2free> hi
<Mage_Dude> tyler_d: Yes that's normal. I would search for 'grub'
<glick> any idea why openoffice isnt starting when i click on the icon
<jamesbrink> how can i reinstall an applications config files?
<billybigrigger> tyler_d::: is it giving you an error?
<StephenZ> Hey, guys, what could be causing an IO Error: Could not read from boot CD when I try installing/trying out/checking my Intrepid Ibis LiveCD?
<Loganhoup> ctmjr: I wouldn't be here in the first place if I hadn't gone through all that. Alsamixer shows all channels are set to 100%
<Mage_Dude> tyler_d: That's the bootloader and looking through basics will show you how to edit the startup options
<cabrey> jamesbrink, you want to remove an app's configuration files?
<try2free> please help, how to create launcher/shortcut in desktop for all user? in hardy
<Cry__Baby> I was moving a favourite around in Firefox, and Ubuntu crashed.. froze up.. I then had to hard core reboot and now all icons in tray have all moved around and I had to add "windows list" to Panel again... What happened and how can I unfreeze Ubuntu if it happens again?
<billybigrigger> StephenZ::: why are you using Intrepid? use the Jaunty LiveCD
<losher> tyler_d: well, it's correct if your system boots successfully....
<ubuntu> Mike_lifeguard: its done =D
<StephenZ> Which version is Jaunty?
<cabrey> try2free, create launcher, move to /usr/share/applications
<ubuntu> Mike_lifeguard: i
<billybigrigger> StephenZ::: 9.04
<ubuntu> Mike_lifeguard: im racecar56
<ctmjr> Loganhoup, then have a nice day
<StephenZ> billybigrigger: 9.04 is Jaunty? Well, then, I'm installing Jaunty, apparently.
<ADIvIiN_X_> edbian: Btw, the reinstallation of the cutter gave me a confirmation screen I never saw before, which looks promising, anyway, I'll continue with the last step.
<Mike_lifeguard> ubuntu: ah, k :D
<fiyawerx1> Does anyone know why my 780g hdmi connection works on the 8.10 live cd but not the 9.04? Can't figure it out
<Mike_lifeguard> ubuntu: so, you remember how to install it now?
<edbian> ADIvIiN_X_: Yeah that's good :)
<billybigrigger> StephenZ::: where did you get Interpid Ibex from then?
<ubuntu> Mike_lifeguard: ?
<glick> do you guys just run ubuntu on your netbooks or dual boot with xp?
<StephenZ> billybigrigger: I've been running Hardy for the longest time, I didn't realize Jaunty was out.
<Cry__Baby> is there a program in Ubuntu that will turn my webcam into a security camera?
<Mike_lifeguard> ubuntu: sudo dpkg -i /path/to/package.deb
<ADIvIiN_X_> sudo modprobe b43
<ADIvIiN_X_> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
<billybigrigger> StephenZ::: hardy = 8.04, intrepid = 8.10, jaunty 9.04
<edbian> ADIvIiN_X_: And your wifi?  Working?
<ubuntu> Mike_lifeguard: im going to install ubuntu now (anyway, i'm on a live cd)
<StephenZ> billybigrigger: Anyhow, any clues as to what might be causing my problem? I'm reburning the disk with ImgBurn, and it's verifying the track as we speak.
<losher> fiyawerx: some things in 9.04 are broken. I would stick to 8.10 if I were you, unless you like a challenge...
<ADIvIiN_X_> edbian: Should I reboot to find out?
<billybigrigger> StephenZ::: what is the exact error?
<billybigrigger> StephenZ::: did you try checking the install media when you get to the ubuntu menu?
<edbian> ADIvIiN_X_: shouldn't need to.if it isn't there it isn't working
<Mike_lifeguard> ubottu: uhh, why were you trying to get openssh if you don't even have the os installed? O.o
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<edbian> ADIvIiN_X_: Go on to the next step now
<try2free> cabrey: ok, i try
<edbian> ADIvIiN_X_: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<Mike_lifeguard> or not
<StephenZ> billybigrigger: In the top left, I see "1042009F" and there's a popup that says "IO Error; Error reading from boot CD" or something like that. That happens when I try to A) "Try Ubuntu without any change to [my] PC," B) "Install Ubuntu," or C) "Check the LiveCD"
<edbian> ADIvIiN_X_: and sudo apt-get purge b43-fwcutter
<Loganhoup> ctmjr: I wouldn't be here in the first place if I hadn't gone through all that. Alsamixer shows all channels are set to 100%
<ADIvIiN_X_> E: Couldn't find package ndiswrapper
<Loganhoup> woops sorry ctmjr
<Loganhoup> Coulse someone help me, I'm having sound issues. I can hear all sound that plays through flash (youtube etc.) but I can't hear sound coming from banshee or various other programs. Looking at pulseaudio it says my sink is auto_null and it is using auto_null.monitor under sources. it also has alsa_input.pci_1002_4370_sound_card_0_alsa_capture_0 under sources. ATI IXP AC97 Any help is appreciated. thanks
<Loganhoup> ATI IXP AC97 is my sound driver.
<edbian> ADIvIiN_X_: sudo apt-get install ndisgtk (sorry bout that)
<FloodBot1> Loganhoup: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<StephenZ> billybigrigger:  So far, this disk checks out... but so did the other one.
<soreau> ! audio | Loganhoup
<ubottu> Loganhoup: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<billybigrigger> StephenZ::: hmm...try burning at 4x or a lower speed
<Loganhoup> oh for the love of ******* god
<rameshwor> how to copy packages in friend's computer to mine ?
<billybigrigger> StephenZ::: other than that, have you tried the alternate text installer?
<NetLarIrvine> I installed Ubuntu, but did not allocate enough space , can I reallocate space now??
<billybigrigger> StephenZ::: you obviously can boot the cd fine if you get to the ubuntu menu
<DDaygold> Loganhoup, i found that i couldnt watch flash stuff and use rythbox at the same time, perhaps close mozilla?
<JPSman> I LOVE UBUNTU that is all
<try2free> cabrey: not show in desktop
<ADIvIiN_X_> edbian: Ok, I did both steps.
<billybigrigger> StephenZ::: so there's something wrong with the image, or the way your burning the cd
<crazy2be> NetLarlrvine: yes, use gpart
<Loganhoup> Ddaygold I get this when I dont even have firefox open.
<billybigrigger> StephenZ::: if your next attempt doesn't work, i would try the alternate cd
<StephenZ> billybigrigger: I haven't tried the text installer, no... I'll go try this disk, then try it at 4x, then what would your suggestion be?
<StephenZ> billybigrigger:  The alternate text installer?
<billybigrigger> StephenZ::: yeah
<Klash> Hi there
<NetLarIrvine> gpart, after Ubuntu loads?
<StephenZ> billybigrigger: Thanks, man! I'll go give it a shot.
<crazy2be> yes
<edbian> ADIvIiN_X_: do you have the windows drivers for your card?
<nirav> i didn't get voice in skype
<Klash> Hi, anybody uses antivirus for Ubuntu?
<crazy2be> System > Administration > Partition editor
<NetLarIrvine> OR from the live cd
<Klash> Which one is a good one?
<crazy2be> oh, CD, i think
<rameshwor> Klash: don't need much but avg, ...  are available for ubuntu also..
<StephenZ> Klash: Why would you need an antivirus? ARE there viruses that affect us?
<nirav> avast home edition
<crazy2be> i don't think you can edit a mounted partition
<rameshwor> Klash: we linuxusers are virus free.....
<glick> Mike_lifeguard, do you run only ubuntu on your netbook or dual boot?
<nirav> good for windows and linus
<cabrey> try2free, try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=199027
<glick> Klash, you dont need antivirus :)
<StephenZ> Klash: http://xkcd.com/272/
<ADIvIiN_X_> edbian: Yes. Previously I copied the two files some guide mention from my WIndows partitions.
<edbian> good
<Klash> Stephenz: i use my desktop here for online transactions, you know purchase by credit card
<Mike_lifeguard> glick: technically it's a dual-boot with XP, but I haven't booted into XP in months
<FeasibilityStudy> Klash: AV software will Klash with Linux
<edbian> we'll need them, which two do you need?
<glick> Klash, doesnt matter, you dont need AV
<NetLarIrvine> So I need to reinstall Ubuntu now to get more space alocated?
<DDaygold> Loganhoup, idk then, but i remember in a ubuntu official book i read a bit ago that there was a default setting trhat would screw with sound, i dont have the book with me though
<rameshwor> FeasibilityStudy: lol..
<edbian> two do you have*
<edbian> ?
<ADIvIiN_X_> edbian: bcmwl6.sys and bcmwl6.inf it told.
<Klash> glick: will and linux secure enough ?
<edbian> ADIvIiN_X_: ok good :)
<rameshwor> Klash : of course....
<glick> Mike_lifeguard, mine is set up in a weird way, it has two partitions, and one partition is used to save restore points, what will happen if i install linux onto that partition
<glick> Klash, yes, linux is secure enough
<FeasibilityStudy> Klash always install packages from Ubuntu's repos and you'll be fine
<edbian> ADIvIiN_X_: Open ndiswrapper (it's in system somewhere)
<glick> you DO NOT need AV
<ctmjr> !Firewall|Klash
<krdyt> i hooked a 400gig external usb driver to my jaunty jackalope system and nothing happened like when i hooked my WDigital mybook up/. no 'open in nautilus' etc popped up
<ubottu> Klash: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<rameshwor> how can i copy apps from friend's to mine computer ..?
<krdyt> any help?
<glick> Klash, AV exists on linux machines soley to protect windows machines that may be attached to them
<krdyt> rameshwor, go repos and download them, if you have inet connection
<Mage_Dude> @glick: Heheheh
<glick> e.i. a mail server might run AV on emails for any emails that will be delivered to windows clients behind it
<rameshwor> glick: yes.. windoz tries to destroy linux
<digisapien> Is there real** ppl in the world anymore   or are they all Bots
<Mike_lifeguard> glick: if you install onto a partition with data, that data is erased
<Klash> So, you guys here are saying that you are all use ubuntu without antivirus? I thought i am the only one who don't have antivirus
<cabrey> !helping people
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about helping people
<rameshwor> krdyt: i have poor internet so  i want to copy from other
<cabrey> ;)
<edbian> im real
<wakakax2> lol waiting for game " America's Army 3 "
<krdyt> what sort of files?
<krdyt> media?
<NetLarIrvine> So I need to reinstall Ubuntu?
<digisapien> trying to find a chat room    where ppl just wanna chat
<FiReSTaRT> Klash, antiWHAT? :D
<digisapien> imagine that
<digisapien> cant find one
<glick> Mike_lifeguard, what will happen on the windows side, when that restore patition is gone? will something blow up?
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> where do you change settings for GRUB?
<Mike_lifeguard> glick: you won't be able to restore to those restore points any more
<Mike_lifeguard> ubottu: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<glick> rameshwor, i frankly dont care if the linux becomes the popular desktop os or not, i use it, thats all i care about
<Mike_lifeguard> dammit
<krdyt> if they are system files im not sure, maybe copy dir ad hidden dir as well.
<billybigrigger> ubuntu::: which grub?
<Mike_lifeguard> ubuntu: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<krdyt> rameshwor, ^
<billybigrigger> ubuntu::: legacy or grub 2?
<ADIvIiN_X_> edbian: Should I open ndiswrapper in terminal?
<FiReSTaRT> Klash, i've been meaning to get one so i can simply keep myself from redistributing infected media files, but i don't go crazy on donwloading media from weird sources so i'm not too concerned
<rameshwor> krdyt; yup..
<DDaygold> ubuntu, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<krdyt> media, just get an external HDD
<Bonkers> how do I turn off all the gnome/gtk sounds? ever since I installed jaunty, I've got all these sounds I don't want, even clicking tabs in xchat
<edbian> ADIvIiN_X_: There is a gui in system -> admin (think maybe it's in preferences)
<zopiac> using pidgin i cannot access quakenet.org :( just says that it cant connect. anyone know how to connect?
<glick> im pretty happy ubuntu works on my netbook
<billybigrigger> ubuntu::: if your using GRUB 2, /etc/default/grub and then run grub-update after you made the changes
<eross> the one thing that bugs me about linux is dependency hell.. especially after the newest release depreciates the older libraries and now your stuff won't run.
<glick> i was worried cause i read online this model had wifi problems, but i have not experienced any
<rameshwor> krdyt: how to copy packages downloaded from repo. to mine.. ?
<ubuntu> ok do gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst  its blank page tho
<ims> DDaygold, gksudo gedit /boot/garrub/menu.lst
<crazy2be> how can i open web URLS with the default ubuntu open file box?
<ims> DDaygold, ???
<ctmjr> Bonkers, system>preferences>sound the tab that says sound unclick all boxes
<DDaygold> ims, dont they both work
<eross> take gambas2 for example,  I need libtool 1.5 and that's prob the developer's fault, but still..  libtool is at 2.2.6 version
<krdyt> im haveing problems of me own on 9,04 rameshwor, i cant play divx or xvid, i cant get my second external HDD to pick up, i cant add media to my music players
<Bonkers> ctmjr: I don't know gnome, how do I get to system? I"m using windowmaker
<ubuntu> i had kubuntu on all system now i decided to install dual boot xp , xp did overwrite my grub install  can someone help me with it?
<ims> DDaygold, gk will bring you directly to root account
<billybigrigger> ubuntu::: yeah, you need to install windows, and then ubuntu
<rameshwor> krdyt: you tried vlc ?
<mythtv> does anyone know about the autorun.inf file of a CD? I'm having trouble
<DDaygold> ims, thx
<ubuntu> no i dont
<try2free> cabrey: can i do from command line without sabayon?
<krdyt> rameshwor,  do you have an external HDD or an internal that he would let you hook up to his empy slot?
<ubuntu> can i setup grub without command line?
<ADIvIiN_X_> edbian: Does it go by another name?
<cabrey> try2free, not that i know of, unless you want to recreate all the users
<billybigrigger> ubuntu::: yeah
<krdyt> vlc play audio only of an avi file
<edbian> ADIvIiN_X_: NDISWRAPPER
<DDaygold> ubuntu, no you dont, i did what u did and there is a forum topic
<billybigrigger> ubuntu::: run the live cd
<billybigrigger> ubuntu::: from a terminal, type grub
<try2free> cabrey: thanks
<cuddlefish> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubuntu> thats what i am on ubuntu live cd
<billybigrigger> ubuntu::: you should then come to the grub shell which looks like this grub>
<krdyt> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Bonkers> how do I get to gnome's system thing when I'm not using gnome?
<ADIvIiN_X_> edbian: There is no item by that name in the System menu.
<Mike_lifeguard> you don't
<DDaygold> billybigrigger, nice, you got this memorized?
<glick> f
<edbian> ADIvIiN_X_: type "sudo ndisgtk" in a terminal
<billybigrigger> DDaygold::: uuhhhhh.....haha no
<rameshwor> ubuntu:  find /boot/grub/stage1        then sudo grub  then setup (hdx) x is the partitin shown by find ....
<ctmjr> Bonkers, i believe it is gnome-sound in terminal but am not sure am using xfce so cannot check
<ADIvIiN_X_> edbian: Ok, a GUI popuped up.
<billybigrigger> rameshwor::: thanks :P
<krdyt> rameshwor, only thing i can think of is to format a drive to linux file system, and copy his to yours, or hook an external HDD up and copy his to that? the files you want at least
<edbian> ADIvIiN_X_: Strange that you couldn't find it.  Maybe they moved it.  IDK anyway give it the .inf file (and make sure the that the other file is in the same directory)
<mythtv> getting an error: "Cannot find the autorun program"
<billybigrigger> rameshwor::: you messed up though
<zerkie> Hi every1, i got vmware player running windows, i just cant get internet working on it, vmware interface appears in ifconfig, and i connect through NAT, any1 can help pls? thx in advance
<billybigrigger> ubuntu::: grub> root (hd0,0
<Bonkers> ctmjr: ah, gnome-sound-properites, but for some reason when I open that, all of my fonts change, my terminal font jsut change, my xchat tab font, lots of stuff
<Bonkers> just from opening gnome-sound-properties
<billybigrigger> ubuntu::: grub> setup (hd0)
<DDaygold> can u write to nfts filesystems in ubuntu yet?
<krdyt> if you sudo gknautilus that will get you root, unhide all files, copy ones you want both hidden and visible
<DDaygold> i know that was a problem b4
<billybigrigger> ubuntulog::: then exit
<DDaygold> ubottu,
<DDaygold> !nfts
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Bonkers> anyone know why running gnome-sound-properties would change my fonts? how do I change them back?
<DDaygold> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<krdyt> !NTFS-3g
<rameshwor> billybigrigger; why thanks? were you the one to ask ? sorry if i didn't getit al right...  i'm always asking help so i wanted to help others..
<ctmjr> Bonkers, more than likely it cannot find the gnome settings it needs to open correctly, you installed window maker but still have gnome right?
<ADIvIiN_X_> edbian: Done. At the end, a popup said "Unable to see if hardware is present"
<billybigrigger> rameshwor::: no i wasn't asking how to do it
<edbian> ADIvIiN_X_: Then it didn't work :(
<Bonkers> ctmjr: the gnome-sound-properties opened fine, it just changed my fonts along with it
<billybigrigger> rameshwor::: it was for a guy running a livecd, nick was ubuntu
<crazy2be> how can i add support for the http protocol to the file open dialog box?
<Bonkers> I probably have gnome
<ADIvIiN_X_> edbian:However...
<Bonkers> I"ve upgraded this thing from probably dapper so far
<edbian> ADIvIiN_X_: However.....
<billybigrigger> rameshwor::: you just finished off for me :P
<crazy2be> right now it does absolutely nothing when i input a http url
<Bonkers> maybe if I just restart window maker now that I've changed settings all will be well
<Bonkers> brb
<ADIvIiN_X_> edbian: The item added says Hardware Present: Yes
<soreau> Bonkers: You must not use it very much
<overrider> Hello, id like to configure a PPTP VPN connection so i can connect to my Employers VPN, but in the NetworkManager Applet, even there is a VPN Button, it will not let me setup a new VPN connection, the Button is simply greyed out
<rameshwor> billybigrigger: i had gone through the same step few days back .so .. otherwise  i'm also newbie. i could i  do it ...lol
<edbian> ADIvIiN_X_: Do wifi networks show up in the network?
<n00dle> overrider, you'll have to install nm-pptp plugin to enable adding a pptp vpn.
<glick> to install ubuntu on 170 gig harddrive, should i install it as a single giant partition or is therea partition scheme people recommend
<rameshwor> billybigrigger: i think the setup(hd0,x)  x is not compulsion...
<Bonkers> ctmjr: I assume I just have to change font properties somewhere or edit the sound settings some other wya? it's gnome-settings-daemon that's changng my fonts
<ADIvIiN_X_> edbian: No. ALso, if I push COnfigure Network it says "could not find a network configuration tool"
<Bonkers> if I start gnome-settings-daemon, sounds go away, but fonts are worng, if I kill it, fonts are back fixed but then sound is back too
<n00dle> overrider, the package name is network-manager-pptp
<edbian> ADIvIiN_X_: run "modprobe ndiswrapper"  and run "ndiswrapper -l" and give me the output.
<glick> anyone recommend a particular partitioning scheme?
<glick> for ubuntu on my netbook?
<n00dle> glick, I prefer one big partition (plus a swap, of course).
<fido> cual es el wiki en español
<glick> heh i love my little eeepc
<glick> im not sure if i trust it with important files yet for some reason
<overrider> n00dle: Alrighty, now i can click the VPN Button that was grey before. Odd that it would not be there out of the Box, or not there at all until you install it. Instead they tease you by giving you a Button you can't click :-) , Thanks for the tip!
<glick> hehe maybe cause its soooo smalll
<glick> it feels toyish
<FeasibilityStudy> glick: /boot, /, swap, /home
<fido> español
<ctmjr> Bonkers, you can still log into gnome and fix it, in the login screen chose options sessions gnome
<fido> cual es la de español
<glick> FeasibilityStudy, sizes?
<fiyawerx1> Hi guys just tried to install ati restricted driver, but its hanging on 0%
<Bonkers> ctmjr: but what am I fixing exactly?
<n00dle> overrider, No prob. :) VPN on Ubuntu is still kinda tricky... keeps breaking on upgrades. (google gives lots of fixes and ideas)
<fiyawerx1> ah, and with that, it started.. just took a few minutes to get going
<ctmjr> !es|fido
<ubottu> fido: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<FeasibilityStudy> glick: /boot = 100MB, swap = size of RAM, / = about 1/10th of HD, /home = rest of space
<ADIvIiN_X_> edbian: Sorry, I realized I copied from the wrong spot
<ctmjr> Bonkers, the sound and font rendering or did you fix it already
<rameshwor> FeasibilityStudy: isn't  /home   under  /   ?
<glick> FeasibilityStudy, so 16 gigs for /
<stealth-> on my ubuntu system, I cant manage to set up logging in via ssh without a password to work. I know im doing it right, cause I can log into another machine i did it on just before this one, but it wont work on this one :(
<jamesbrink> how can i reinstall an applications config files with apt-get?
<stealth-> any ideas?
<glick> i have a 160 gigger
<ADIvIiN_X_> ndiswrapper -l
<ADIvIiN_X_> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
<ADIvIiN_X_> bcmwl6 : driver installed
<ADIvIiN_X_>     device (14E4:4315) present
<FloodBot1> ADIvIiN_X_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FeasibilityStudy> rameshwor, well looking at it that way, everything is under /.  Byt thats not the point
<FeasibilityStudy> glick: yeah 15 or so gigs for / should be fine.
<ircnickiuse> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX fix these docs - nothing about client authentication and importing keys
<mythtv> hi I'm getting an error: "Cannot find the autorun program"
<Bonkers> ctmjr: clicked something bad in gnome-control-center and had to restart X, did you say anything?
<squarebracket> how can i find out if mysql was compiled with fpic?
<Bonkers> ctmjr: what am I fixing?
<rameshwor> billybigrigger:  what happen if i install grub under different partition . not the first one..
<msl> stealth-, You have the public key from the client in the .ssh/authorized_keys on the server?
<ctmjr> Bonkers, the sound and font rendering or did you fix it already
<stealth-> msl: yes
<Bonkers> I can change the settings fine, but they only take effect when gnome-settings-daemon is running, which also messes with the fonts
<msl> stealth-, What are the permissions on .ssh on the server?
<Bonkers> so starting gnome isn't going to help much
<Bonkers> I have to unset the font stuff somehow
<FeasibilityStudy> rameshwor Grub does to the MBR, not to a partition
<rob_p> stealth-, Perhaps if you initiated a connection with the verbose option set, it would yield some clues...
<ADIvIiN_X_> edbian: DId you get my last messages?
<jamesbrink> can i reinstall an applications config files with apt-get?
<TheDJACR> Hey guys, please seed this: http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4958696  - Ubuntu Jaunty w/ LXDE i386
<rameshwor> FeasibilityStudy: there's only one mbr for a harddrive ? is it ?
<stealth-> msl: drwx------
<stealth-> rob_p: good idea, ill try that
<edbian> ADIvIiN_X_: Sorry bathroom
<ims> jamesbrick, have you tried?
<FeasibilityStudy> glick: and if youre installing to a laptop, then I recommend you use whole disk encryption.  You will need the alternate CD for that.
<TopCat> anybody know how to restore a desktop panel in gnome....for some reason, mine disappeared
<msl> stealth-, That should be fine...
<jamesbrink> have i tried what?
<ADIvIiN_X_> edbian: Ok.
<ims> jamesbrick, apt-get --reinstall..
<jamesbrink> i have delete the config files, tried purge clean and install
<edbian> ADIvIiN_X_: Well ndiswrapper says it's working.  Are there no networks?  Try a reboot.  Otherwise I have no idea sorry bud :(
<msl> stealth-, grep PubkeyAuthentication /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<ADIvIiN_X_> edbian: Ok. Brb.
<soreau> edbian: Did you ever get your encryption working?
<StormWinged> hello guys... why my plugin for skype dont work on pidgin? i installed it with dpkg -i but i did not see it in plugin list of pidgin, but if i choose manage account i see skype there, but the problem is, i dont have the box for password
<soreau> ugh
<stealth-> msl: no output
<jamesbrink> --reinstall is not a switch
<ims> jamesbrick,dpkg --list "package"  what happens...
<TopCat> anyone ?
<msl> stealth-, You might try adding 'PubkeyAuthentication yes' to your /etc/ssh/sshd_config file and restarting sshd
<jamesbrink> dude i just want to reinstall the application with the config files
<Bonkers> can I just turn off pulseaudio somehow?
<jamesbrink> what are you going on about?
<Bonkers> I don't ever want it
<TopCat> i have no panel and really don't know how to access any applications (easily) without it
<msl> I know that I have it in mine (and it should be there by default...)
<rameshwor>  there's only one MBR  for a harddrive ? is it ?
<ctmjr> !panels|TopCat,
<ubottu> TopCat,: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Jeruvy> rameshwor: per machine actually..
<rikki_max> jamesbrink: apt-get purge package then apt-get install package
<stealth-> msl: I think thats the problem, because its set to yes on my computer that works and on another machine I just tried it on and it didnt work the line was commented out.
<soreau> ! mbr | rameshwor
<ubottu> rameshwor: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<stealth-> msl: thanks a bunch for your help :) I would have never found that since its not even in the config file at all.
<jamesbrink> rikki_max: i tried that and its still not recreating the config files
<Travisivart190> Hey, I don't really know how to describe the problem using Google, basically I can't open up synaptic, nor the gdeb package installer. Last time this happened I restarted, and my whole file system was corrupted. It's back now, but still having the same issue. Sorry, kind of new to ubuntu.
<rameshwor> Jeruvy: ok. got it..
<soreau> rameshwor: It should probably say mbr = Master Boot Record
<rikki_max> jamesbrink: oh
<jamesbrink> rikki_max: thats what i would have though also heh
<msl> stealth-, No problem.  I have spent too much time working on ssh config issues :)
<StormWinged> anything about pidgin skype plugin?!
<rameshwor> but i heard.. grub can be installed do different partition or  like that.......
<jamesbrink> so anyone else know how i can reinstall the proftpd config files
<wolf23> help me please! i have my monitor to display after 11 minutes,and doesnot work why?
<jtrask> hey, i only have a blank dvd, no cd. can i burn just the cd iso?
<StormWinged> jamesbrink default proftpd?
<jamesbrink> yeah
<soreau> rameshwor: GRUB can allow options to boot from several different partitions
<jamesbrink> this is bugging the crap out of me
<msl> jtrask, I believe so, but not 100% sure
<StormWinged> why do not try vsftpd? i use it and is simple
<rameshwor> soreau: ok.
<jamesbrink> StormWinged: i prefer proftpd
<jtrask> i dunno if i have to start downloading a dvd iso is all
<Jeruvy> jtrask: what are you burning, data?
<jamesbrink> but i cannot figure out why apt-get wont reinstall the config file
<ADIvIiN_X_> edbian: No. Still does not show.
<jtrask> Jeruvy: ubuntu iso
<Mage_Dude> Hmmm, multiOS boot DVD?
<jtrask> semester's over and i'm trying to wean myself back to vim now that i'm getting good at it
<jtrask> so no more dual booting for me ;)
<bucky> jamesbrink: dpkg --purge proftpd ; apt-get install proftpd
<StormWinged> jamesbrink: did you try apt-get remove proftpd --purge?
<LordDragon> hey all
<Jeruvy> jtrask: I'd be curious if it would boot.
<StormWinged> and after that... try apt-get autoremove
<rob_p> stealth-, My question is, why was that option missing from your config file when it's supposed to be there by default?  Did you do some sort of custom install or did you build your OpenSSH from source?  It's very odd that a default configuration directive should mysteriously be missing from the config file!
<LordDragon> anyone know if the VIA VT1708S onboard sound is supported by 9.04 ?
<StormWinged> jamesbrink:  and after those 2 commands try to reinstall it again
<jtrask> Jeruvy: simply by using the cd iso instead of the dvd one, eh?
<jtrask> different image formats i guess
<ectospasm> LordDragon: there's always the LiveCD to test your sound
<jtrask> well thats a shame
<rameshwor> if i have gtk+ tool.   then can i run gnome app. under Xfce..??
<krdyt> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<krdyt> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<StormWinged> did it work jamesbrink?
<troll_> how do i change a vlc theme if the current theme is unuseable?
<LordDragon> ectospasm, im putting together parts to build a box. so i cant yet test it with a livecd
<StormWinged> anyway... somebody that install the skype plugin for pidgin?
<TopCat> ctmjr, gconftool --recurisve-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel gives me a gnome-panel: no process killed output
<ADIvIiN_X_> When I push "Configure Network" in "Windows Wireless Drivers", I get "could not find a network configuration tool." Is that an issue?
<ctmjr> TopCat, hold on a sec.
<StormWinged> LordDragon:  obviously it haved to be supported
<TopCat> ctmjr: k
<flanders> Is it possible to keep a directory synchronized between 3 PCs (1 runnig Ubuntu, the other 2 running openSUSE) without using an internet solution?
<troll_> how do i change a vlc theme if the current theme is unuseable?
<StormWinged> flanders: other than lan i dont know :P
<ectospasm> LordDragon: what's stopping you from putting together what you've got and testing it out?
<LordDragon> i havent ordered them yet
<flanders> Example, I make changes to the files on my desktop, then fly out of state and make changes on my laptop, then when I return, I can sync all 3 together?
<LordDragon> i want to make sure i order parts that are compatible with ubuntu
<jtrask> woah those dvd iso's are not up to date in this country.
<ectospasm> LordDragon: Ah, I thought these were parts you had lying around.
<LordDragon> nope
<flanders> StormWinged, how would it be done via LAN? rsync?
<StormWinged> though so... i never try it... but lan is other solution than internet
<StormWinged> wireless suck
<StormWinged> :P
<ctmjr> TopCat, ok found it type this in a terminal then logout then back in should set panels to default "rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel"
<jtrask> karmic, what's that, 9.04?
<jtrask> i've been away from ubuntu for so long i miss it :(
<adam> how i change directory in GNOME Terminal 2.24.1l
<StormWinged> cd?
<StormWinged> :))
<TopCat> okay
<soreau> ! karmic | jtrask
<ubottu> jtrask: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<adam> thank
<TopCat> i will try it in a bit...just started a 22 gb file transfer between two boxes...grrr
<jtrask> will break?
<soreau> adam: cd /path/to/directory
<rameshwor> adam : cd destination directory ( c=change d=directory ).
<jtrask> like, if i install this iso i'm looking at?
<StormWinged> jtrask:  you get the 9.04?
<jtrask> 9.04 cd iso
<jtrask> but im burning to a dvd
<elias078> Hi every1, does any 1 know how to make X-Fi sound card work in ubuntu 9.04?
<jtrask> so im looking for dvd iso's
<TopCat> why does 8MB/sec seem slow ?
<StormWinged> well... i did not try to burn a cd iso to a dvd yet
<jtrask> no 9.04 in us or uk, 9.10 in france..
<soreau> ! audio | elias078
<ubottu> elias078: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<StormWinged> why you dont try?:P
<Bonkers> ctmjr: I just ended up deleting those damn sonds
<troll_> can anyone help me with the terminal commands to change the vlc theme so that i can read it.
<jtrask> StormWinged: only one disc ;)
<Bonkers> now, how do I convince ubuntu to stop setting my Master volume to 0 every time I reboot?, I even tried using alsactl store and that didn't help
<soreau> troll_: screenshot?
<soreau> Bonkers: How are you rebooting?
<rameshwor> where are downloaded pack. thru apt -get   stored ??
<alves> hi buddies
<Bonkers> soreau: ctrl-alt-delete or the menu from gdm
<StormWinged> jtrask:  seems that work
<adam> if i write cd dektop, its not working
<alves> i'm on trouble
<adam> y
<jtrask> StormWinged: hmm?
<elias078> I dont have the ALSA option in the sound options
<StormWinged> are you on ubuntu atm? or ot windows?
<soreau> Bonkers: Try loggin in, setting the volume, then logging out
<jtrask> cough. windows
<StormWinged> then no problem
<StormWinged> i try it with nero... i burned an xp iso to a dvd
<StormWinged> and work
<jtrask> so is a 64bit version worth it yet on an athlon 64
<elias078> soreau i dont have the ALSA option in sound config
<rameshwor>  where are downloaded pack. thru apt -get   stored ??
<jtrask> where worth it means i dont have to do anything differently and it never degrades performance
<msl> adam, Desktop is usually capitalized...  *nix shells are case sensitive.
<alves> a linkbucks applet appear on my task bar when i viset a page
<soreau> elias078: Then your drivers are not loaded correctly (most likely)
<troll_> soreau : i installed a theme wrong vlc still works but the interface is not readable
<phase_shift314> what are some good linux games??
<adam> thank msl
<alves> anyone have this problem?
<soreau> troll_: Can you provide a screenshot or explain in detail what is not readable and why?
<rob_p> rameshwor, /var/cache/apt/archives/
<soreau> ! games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<pixie79> i have a problem with ubuntu automatically maximising any window i open, does anyone know a way to fix this. (jaunty)
<Bonkers> soreau: I've done that, I turn the volume up every time I start the computer, but every time I reboot it's right back to 0
<dakarn> phase_shift: like what genre?
<abddu> (armage)tron -- a good game :) ..
<elias078> soreau I havnt installed any drivers as I couldnt find them I just installed Ulinux
<StormWinged> well jtrask if you have a 64 bit procs... you can install it without any error.. :D
<soreau> Bonkers: That sucks man, not sure what else to tell you
<StormWinged> beware of differences between amd and intel
<alves> is there an adware for ubuntu?
<StormWinged> adware?
<phase_shift314> dakarn: anything really i'm bored wanna try out some games
<soreau> elias078: Ulinux?
<jtrask> StormWinged: that's not what it used to be like. i mean everything. will my java work seamlessly. will my flash work seamlessly.
<alves> exactly
<elias078> ubuntu linux
<ctmjr> troll_, you need to go into the folder where vlc stores its themes and delete it the only prob is i forget where it is it might be in ~/.vlc
<StormWinged> what do you mean adware?
<dakarn> phase_shift314, check out TORCS if you like racing simulators
<StormWinged> :))
<StormWinged> some as trojans?
<elias078> 9.04
<alves> an applet appear on my taskbar
<alves> when i visited a linkbucks page
<elias078> soreau ubuntu linux 9.04
<adam> how to install new font to ubunt
<StormWinged> alves: perhaps you install smth..,,, can you make a screenshot, put it somewhere and give us a link?
<phase_shift314> dakarn: i have torcs, wish i could put or emulate track mania
<mythtv> is it possible to make an autorun CD work in ubuntu and windows ?
<abddu> its a small car which creates a wall u can hit into! ... try getting ur opponent to into it ... simple game man ...
<rameshwor> rob_p: then if i uninstall then i can again install from the same location where it was stored previously ?
<alves> smth?
<dakarn> phase_shift314, I usually just play world of warcraft on wine
<StormWinged> jtrask: it work... i have flash but java not yet installed since i did not need it
<adam>  how to install new font to ubunt ??
<soreau> elias078: Drivers for most hardware in linux comes installed by default. What you should do is look at the output of 'lspci' in your terminal for your audio hw and google with that info
<StormWinged> alves: smth - something
<Omar871> Hi
<elias078> soreau in device sound i only have Null Output
<Omar871> How do I switch my sound system from ALSA to OSS?
<alves> so many thinks
<alves> but from apt-get
<soreau> elias078: lspci
<abddu> how about PS1 Driver2 on a simulator if u like driving games?
<rob_p> rameshwor, If the package is still in the cache, you can use dpgk to reinstall it, yes.
<troll_> I know were the folder is but i dont know how to del a file in term..cause it willnot let me del in the gui
<dakarn> !font > adam
<ubottu> adam, please see my private message
<ctmjr> Omar, go to oss4 website and download the deb
<phase_shift314> dakarn: well i did get my ps2 hooked up through my tv card so i guess that will cover my racing game
<StormWinged> you cant get adware through apt-get... only if you put there some repos
<mythtv> Is it possible to make an autorun CD work in ubuntu and windows ?
<abddu> yup .. if u can get that .. its more than enough .. i never believed PC's were meant for games ... it has a keyboard!!!
<StormWinged> if it`s iso yes
<elias078> soreau how do i look at the lspci output in terminal?
<jtrask> StormWinged: im a programmer
<jtrask> i wish i didnt need java ;)
<StormWinged> i though it
<jtrask> these android phones though..
<StormWinged> :))
<losher> jtrask: I think I burned a CD iso to a dvd blank once because I had no cd blanks, and it worked ok. Also see http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ for a way to boot without an CD
<StormWinged> cool
<msl> troll_,   rm    will delete a file in the terminal.  But if you can't delete in the GUI, you probably won't be removing from the CLI either...
<dakarn> mythtv: it really depends on what's on the cd
<StormWinged> well
<alves> after i remove the applet an apt-get job was running
<jtrask> losher: lol you think?
<soreau> elias078: 1) Start a terminal (Applications>Accessories>Terminal) 2) Type 'lspci' without the quotes 3) Press Enter
<stealth-> how can I extract a .tar.bz2 file from command line?
<mythtv> dakarn: want to load a html file, scriptexecute=index.htm doesn't seem to work in linux
<StormWinged> jtrask: you can install it now... and buy a neu dvd later if you dont like it :d
<alves> where is the apt log?
<mythtv> dakarn: no file association
<StormWinged> new*
<msl> stealth-, tar -xjvf yourfile.tar.bz2
<axisys> is there a way refresh a https page every say 5 mins ? i hate the OWA keep getting disconnected if i dont click inbox frequently
<mythtv> dakarn: sorry that was shellexecute=
<losher> jtrask: it was a while ago and I don't recall. I may have given up and downloaded the dvd iso after all. Just because your memory still works, don't assume mine does...
<jtrask> StormWinged: backing up my data once will be pain enough thank you :)
<stealth-> msl: thanks :)
<soreau> stealth-: man bzip
<Asad2005> I am having problem enableing facebook chat in pidgin. I am reciving this error "Error getting info from Facebook." any suggestion
<jtrask> losher: mine doesn't either. just wanted more of an idea than i had :)
<troll_> i tried to uninstall vlc and reinstall but the prob is still there
<elias078> soreau it only says abount sound : 10:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB X-Fi
<dakarn> mythtv: do you have a default program assigned to .htm?
<msl> axisys, You may be able to use the firefox extension iMacros.  I've used it before to automate things.
<rameshwor> how to join irc from firefox ?? plz  ...
<soreau> elias078: Good. Now use that information in a google search with keyword ubuntu or so
<ctmjr> troll_, you need to go into the folder where vlc stores its themes and delete it the only prob is i forget where it is it might be in ~/.vlc
<axisys> msl: i checked the #firefox channel and looking into reloadevery extension.. thanks .. i will check the imacros as well
<dakarn> rameshwor: you need an irc applet
<losher> jtrask: the bios tries to make everything look like a big floppy for booting anway
<StormWinged> jtrask: can i pm you?
<mythtv> dakarn: I was hoping to target a generic system so I couldn't expect anything like that, in windows yes, in linux no -I don't think it's possible
<kbrosnan> rameshwor: mibbit.com can do in browser irc
<rameshwor> kbrosnan:ok.. thanks
<izz> erkk
<losher> rameshwor: download the chatzilla extension
<abddu> anyone interested in a project involving the Arabic and its Linguistics in a Linux Platform? specifically creating a platform or a library for programmers?
<troll_> file:///usr/share/vlc/skins2 I found irt here
<rameshwor> losher: ok.  i tried Xchat. it didn't work don't know why.. ok i'll try chatzilla..
<elias078> soreau i download from creative site the open source drivers but i cant install then they need some compilation
<dakarn> mythtv: you using autorun.inf?
<soreau> ! work | rameshwor
<ubottu> rameshwor: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<mythtv> dakarn: yes
<losher> soreau: thank you
<ctmjr> abddu, you might ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mythtv> dakarn: in linux getting error "Cannot find the autorun program"
<losher> !arabic | abddu maybe here?
<ubottu> abddu maybe here?: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<elias078> any one has a creative x-fi sound card?
<abddu> hahahah ... im just bored now ... but im serious about the project and it will be up in some time ...
<mythtv> dakan: in windows this works, I think I could probablly get it to work in linux by hardcoding a path to firefox, but then I lose the compatibility
<Tecna> ...
<abddu> thanks guys .. off to the Ubuntu Arabic ...
<soreau> elias078: To compile them, get into the source directory and look at the contents (with 'ls'). If it has a 'configure' or 'autogen.sh' file, you should run './configure --prefix=/usr' or './autogen.sh --prefix=/usr' respectively. If it already has a Makefile, then just run make. You will ultimately have to run 'make; sudo make install' successfully for it to be installed
<rameshwor> hello.. where can i get gcc compiler for windows  if you guys know any....
<abddu> its empty ... guess i'll just hang around and maybe help here in this mess ...
<dakarn> mythtv: the gnome-volume-manager does support autorun, it appears you have no default handler for .htm files
<soreau> rameshwoo: try #windows
<dakarn> try renaming it .html
<msl> rameshwor, http://www.mingw.org/
<dakarn> rameshwor: open a command prompt and apt-get install build-essential      ...oh wait
<abddu> gcc for windows ... have you checked the MinGW ... :)
<abddu> get urself adapted to the Cygwin environment first ...
<rameshwor> ok.. i'll c heck.
<elias078> soreau i only see .h and .c files , no .sh and no makefile or configure
<losher> rameshwor: subtract 10 points for being off topic. Subtract another 10 points for not googling 'gcc compiler for windows'
<mythtv> dakarn: how can I associate the htm file in linux?
<soreau> elias078: Can you show from where you've acquired the source?
<rameshwor> losher: ok subtracted..  hey.. i want cygwin offline installer couldn't find it...
<vwbusguy> what xorg-server version does 9.04 currently have?
<abddu> i dont rememeber,, but i did play with it some time ago ... it installed with no hassle ...
<msl> vwbusguy, X.Org X Server 1.6.0
<abddu> just check their site for updates ... it wont hurt ur windows ...
<vwbusguy> msl, thanks
<KyleK> vwbusguy: is http://packages.ubuntu.org down again?
<abddu> bye guys ...
<losher> elias078: not even a README file?
<dakarn> mythtv: the easiest way is to 'open with' from the GUI
<dakarn> mythtv: i think you would highly benefit from reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/autorun
<mythtv> dakarn: the idea is to make a distributable CD, my users are not so sophistaicated so I was hoping to use autorun, also tying to get them on ubuntu
<mythtv> dakarn: thanks for the help!!
<elias078> soreau yes there is a readme i will try following what it says
<losher> elias078: wanna paste the README to http://paste.ubuntu.com so we can all see it?
<soreau> elias078: cool
<elias078> Quick install
<elias078> =============
<elias078> In terminal,
<elias078> 1) Goto source directory
<elias078> 2) Execute make command as root
<FloodBot1> elias078: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<elias078>    make
<soreau> ouch
<ims> Anyone knows of Autocad for Ubuntu???
<Tetracomm> You can try Qcad, freecad, and look for some others.
<Tetracomm> Some people use Blender.
<Tetracomm> but it isn't really a CAD program.
<bullgard4> How to decompress many .gz files in a directory in a single step? Was there not a command with 'z' in its name?
<msl> bullgard4, for i in $(ls *.gz); do gunzip $i ; done
<soreau> bullgard4: Ask in #bash
<ims> Tetracomm, Qcad does'nt have 3d ...
<Tetracomm> :(
<Tetracomm> I think there is a gCAD.
<losher> bullgard4: gunzip *.gz should do them all...
<losher> ims: I see a bunch of hits in google
<elias078> soreau thers a makefile but how can i use it? i did sudo makefile but didnt work
<soreau> elias078: Read the readme. It tells you what to do
<bullgard4> soreau: Are you really telling me that this is of no Ubuntu relation? O_o
<soreau> bullgard4: No, I'm just suggesting #bash because they would provide more insight
<The_Warlock> why does my gparted doesnt highlight resize partition option?
<ims> losher, I 2... I'm not satisfied.
<The_Warlock> i am not able to resize my partition because of it
<bullgard4> msl, losher Thank you.
<losher> ims: satisfaction isn't guaranteed, unfortunately....
<ims> losher, :)
<Omar871> How do I switch from ALSA to OSS again? I installed OSS4, but it still gives me this messages every time I try to test after switching to it: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/197456/
<andyh2> Hey, I just made changes to my /etc/passwd file. How can I refresh the file without ebooting?
<andyh2> rebooting*
<msl> andatche, What did you change?
<troll_> Were is the file i need to del  in ubuntu so that when i reinstall vlc it will go back to it's defalt setings?
<msl> andyh2, What did you change
<andyh2> I changed a usergroup
<andyh2> I mean
<andyh2> I changed a user's group
<andyh2> that they belong to
<losher> andyh2: any changes to /etc/passwd are usually effective immediately. You may need to logout that user though...
<msl> andyh2, I would think you could just log out and log back in.
<soreau> andyh2: You need to logout and back in
<andyh2> Hm. I'm trying to get one of my SSH/sftp users to be able to write to /var/www (apache).
<andyh2> I changed his group to www-data
<andyh2> and the user cannot write to /var/www
<andyh2> I chmodded a folder 775 to test
<andyh2> No go D;
<troll_> Were is the file i need to del  in ubuntu so that when i reinstall vlc it will go back to it's defalt setings?
<andyh2> I also did chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www
<msl> andyh2,   sudo groups youruser
<msl> Do you see the group you are expecting?
<andyh2> Yes
<andyh2> I do
<elias078> soreau i did it but now whn i play somthing it tells me failed to connect the strem, i already got codecs do i need restart?
<soreau> elias078: You need to make sure the correct driver is loaded
<andyh2> Wait, I got it
<losher> andyh2: I would have added the user to www-data in /etc/group instead
<andyh2> hm
<elias078> soreau no i have slected under audio device creative x-fi alsa but same thing
<soreau> elias078: It's showing up now?
<elias078> soreau yes
<andyh2> I fixed it. thanks for your help :)
<soreau> elias078: I guess it should be working.. what are you testing with?
<unop> andyh2, what was it?
<elias078> but when i play an mp3 it says Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<andyh2> unop, I had a wrong chmod valuei
<Omar871> How do I switch from ALSA to OSS again? I installed OSS4, but it still gives me this messages every time I try to test after switching to it: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/197456/
<andyh2> value*
<elias078> soreau but when i play an mp3 it says Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<troll_> can anyone help me fix my vlc
<andyh2> so it couldnt write to the folder
<soreau> elias078: What is telling you that? The exact command
<jumzies> how do i set my ubuntu's server clock back to UTC?
<threatrix> I Just got a netbook setup with ubuntu I was wondering what would be the best way for me to be able to read and right files to my main ubuntu desktop from inside my home network.
<elias078> soreau playing any mp3 in totem player i am downloading vlc now
<elias078> soreau it worked nicely in vlc
<soreau> elias078: mplayer is probably the best with which to test since it gives verbose output and supports most any format
<soreau> elias078: Awesome, so it's now working.
<elias078> soreau thanks
<msl> jumzies,    rm /etc/localtime  &&  cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/GMT   /etc/localtime
<niblets> basic linux question, cause im a noob, and i didnt know where else to ask, how do i do this "~/.config/tint/tintrc"
<msl> jumzies, Or symlink it (like it used to be done...)
<niblets> i mean, create a file there
<losher> threatrix: for an occasional file transfer, ssh. For sharing files so the netbook sees exactly the same files as the server, nfs...
<Titan8990> niblets, touch ~/.config/tint/tintrc
<unop> niblets, use your editor?
<wizzo50> http://paste.ubuntu.com/197459/  What should I upgrade to on a motherboard, CPU processor, and Graphics card?
<jumzies> msl: do i need to reboot now?
<niblets> i dont understand what ~ is
<Titan8990> unop, thats no fun
<Titan8990> niblets, its a symbol that represents your home directory
<unop> niblets, it's shorthand for /home/$USER
<dakarn> niblets: ~ is an abbreviation for your home directory =)
<soreau> niblets: ~/ means /home/$LOGNAME
<Titan8990> niblets, type: echo ~ into your terminal
<niblets> ok, thanks everyone
<msl> jumzies, It would be easiest to.
<msl> I don't know what to restart to have the change reflected.
<dakarn> anyone pipe echos to talk to users on their box?
<wizzo50> What is a good motherboard to upgrade too and CPU and Graphics card?
<losher> wizzo50: totally depends on your budget, and what you plan to do with it. Tomshardware.com has sample builds of various types...
<taxman> so, I have a dvd iso on a computer downstairs, what would be the easiest way to watch it over the network on another computer? both running ubuntu and I have networking set up
<msl> dakarn, What do you mean?  Why not use   write   ?
<wizzo50> Probably around total of $500
<dakarn> msl: echo like this | write msl
<msl> dakarn, I haven't used it like that :)
<losher> wizzo50: checkout tom's $600 e5200 build
<wizzo50> Use it for here at home, games, Linux
<The_Warlock> can anybody help me with gparted?
<wizzo50> music also
<lvec> anyone have any experience setting up an ubuntu email server??? i can't figure it out no matter how many walkthroughs i follow
<wizzo50> What's the website?
<[R]> what version of the intel xorg driver is in ubuntu 9.04?
<lianimator> help with thunderbird, how to change the style of replying a mail? e.g. reply at the top/bottom? add the time/date of the mail being replied?
<TopCat> ctmjr: rm -rf ~/.gconf/aps/panel does not fix the problem
<losher> wizzo50: http://www.tomshardware.com. It's famous...
<lvec> i'm trying to install an mta like postfix or exim4 or sendmail and i get all the way through the tutorial, then send the mail and it doesn't go anywhere, i check the mailq and it's frozen
<wizzo50> Where they out of?
<jumzies> msl: how do i tell the current time on the command line?
<msl> jumzies, date
<taxman> The_Warlock: maybe, what are you trying to do?
<losher> wizzo50: sorry, I don't understand the question. What does it matter where they are?
<The_Warlock> taxman: i am trying to resize my harddrive
<The_Warlock> taxman: but the resize partition is disabled
<Khisanth> lianimator: forgot where it is in the GUI but you can go into Preferences->Advanced and do it from the config editor
<Omar87> Hi
<taxman> The_Warlock: hm, haven't done that
<Khisanth> lianimator: the option name is reply_on_top :)
<taxman> Omar87: hello
<lianimator> Khisanth: thanks so much
<Omar87> I just switched to OSS, everything seems okay, the test is successful, but... not sound at all.
<jumzies> msl: thanks for your help!
<msl> jumzies, No problem.
<jumzies> msl: know much about mysql?
<msl> nope :)
<losher> lvec: somewhere in /var/log there will be a file with error messages from the mailer....
<mark[oz]> hey guys, i'm after ide/editor solutions, tried komodo and gedit... i miss textmate... any other suggestions?
<rikki_max> mark[oz]: netbeans
<mark[oz]> something fast!
<nate[oz]> vim :)
<nate[oz]> :D
<rikki_max> jedit
<mark[oz]> yea, gave it a go.. not a fan.
<mark[oz]> maybe vim is the way to go
<losher> mark[oz]: emacs. Oh wait, you said fast...
<Hannes3_2> htop
<mark[oz]> is that an editor?
<losher> mark[oz]: seriously? It's an editor/ide & its famous...
<foo> I'm trying to convert flac to mp3 using lame. I've tried several different examples online but I can't seem to get it to work... any tips?
<tyler_d> when I run mdadm  --examine  --scan --config=mdadm.conf I get multiple raid arrays, I have only installed one, and the other one is wrong? how do I fix this?
<slytherin> Can anyone help me troubleshoot a dual display setup?
<losher> foo: Something like: flac -c -d file.flac | lame --preset standard - file.mp3
<Wythe> can anyone help with package manager downloads... it downloads really fast for about 3 seconds then slows down to downloading about 3000 bytes / second
<losher> Wythe: sounds like comcast's speedboost...
<Wythe> i do have comcast
<Wythe> what do I do about that?
<mark[oz]> losher, ????
<losher> Wythe: well, first do a speed test.
<foo> losher: hmm, http://pastebin.com/m60f2d9e - no bueno
<losher> mark[oz]: sorry, did you ask me something? I don't see a question pending....
<mark[oz]> <losher> mark[oz]: emacs. Oh wait, you said fast...
<mark[oz]> ahh sorry, wrong line
<mark[oz]> <losher> mark[oz]: seriously? It's an editor/ide & its famous...
<mark[oz]> which editor were you talking about?
<Wythe> ok how do I do that? sorry this is my first time ever with any linux
<losher> mark[oz]: emacs is an editor and an ide. It's about as old as vi. http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs
<mark[oz]> i have heard of emacs :)
<losher> Wythe: http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest
<Wythe> ok... I'll be back
<losher> mark[oz]: emacs is very comprehensive, but slow to start, and a very big learning curve. Not sure it's a good choice nowadays, though I still use it....
<mobi-sheep> Isn't there a law or claim when you ask for pepsi and they gave you coke?
<PsyCl0ne> Can anyone help me make sure Ive properly installed ALSA, please
<mobi-sheep> Err... Wrong channel.
<mark[oz]> losher, have tried it in the past, wasn't my cup of tea.. i think i'll go back to vim
<Omar87> Hello
<Omar87> Please, is there anyone here who can help me?
<ux> Omar, in what?
<losher> mark[oz]: fair enough, though strictly speaking, I'm not sure vim can be classed as an ide...
<mark[oz]> losher, with a few plugins, it should be fine
<raevol> i currently have my install set up with my / and /home on seperate partitions. my / is hardly full, is there a safe way i could resize it so that my / and /usr/local are on seperate partitions?
<Omar87> I just switched my sound system from ALSA to OSS4 but now there's no sound at all. Not even when I switched back to ALSA. Can anybody help me? Please, it's urgent.
<wizzo50> Bedtime
<losher> foo: nasty. I have the same version of flac as you do. I think it means the flac file is corrupt. Start googling my friend....
<PsyCl0ne> Omar87: Have you gone into alsamixer and made sure that your sound isnt muted?
<foo> losher: have been
<foo> losher: weird...
<losher> raevol: how big is your / partition currently?
<raevol> losher: 100 gigs
<Omar87> PsyCl0ne: It says: "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory"
<raevol> losher: scratch that, 77.6 gigs, with 62 available
<FeasibilityStudy> foo: just curious have you tried something like soundconverter?
<foo> FeasibilityStudy: hm, nope, let me give that a shot
<Laurenceb> hi
<losher> raevol: Right. That's still way too big. 10G would be more than enough. No particular need to separate / and /usr/local. Partitions can be resized (sometimes) by booting the live-cd and running gparted
<Laurenceb> I'm trying to watch a stream
<Laurenceb> on nasa tv
<FeasibilityStudy> foo it should do the same thing as you were trying on the command line.  But perhaps you used the wrong command?  All I can think of.
<Laurenceb> I'm getting "internal data flow error"
<ncopa> hi
<foo> FeasibilityStudy: hm, is that GUI? I'm doing this on a CLI box only
<FeasibilityStudy> foo yeah, sorry
<Laurenceb> if I open with movie player
<PsyCl0ne> Omar87:What are you runing?
<raevol> losher: if i ever have to reinstall from cd, can i safely install over my / without reformatting? to preserve the /usr/local on the same partition?
<ncopa> i helped dad to reinstall his 8.04 to 9.04, keeping his /home intact
<ircnickiuse> why isn't freenx setup correctly in ubuntu? the node.conf isn't even touched
<indus> HI FOLKS
<Omar87> PsyCl0ne: Currently, my sound settings are set to ALSA.
<wbc> How may I do a complete mirror backup of Ubuntu?
<ircnickiuse> hi indus, how do you make your letters look really big?
<ncopa> now when he opens "home" from "places" menu it shows openoffice splash screen and then nothing. ideas?
<PsyCl0ne> Omar87: Jaunty ?
<indus> I USE CAPS LOCK
<Omar87> PsyCl0ne: Yes
<ircnickiuse> no way, where is caps lock? does my keyboard have one?
<indus> TRY IT. BUTTON BELOW TAB
<mkquist> i know this may not be the channel, but help with wireless troubleshooting?
<iceroot> indus: disable caps lock please, thanks
<indus> iceroot: it was an accident ,no need to be sarcastic about it
<ircnickiuse> indus, I enjoyed our little discourse
<losher> raevol: no, you are correct. If you want to preserve /usr/local across installations it should be on a separate partition. It's just that in most ubuntu distributions, there's nothing worth saving is /usr/local
<ircnickiuse> and the reenactment of the capslock meme. I found your acting a little stiff, however.
<indus> ircnickiuse: i want to help some users so please leave me alone
<ircnickiuse> :-( you can help me if you like
<ircnickiuse> indus, that will make you feel AMAZING -so I am trying to setup freenx, and the node.conf is utterly nuked, freenx guys says it is ubuntu's fault
<FeasibilityStudy> foo: I noticed in ur command you did " | lame --preset standard - Visiting10.mp3"  Notice the "-" in front of Visiting.
<ircnickiuse> and I blame shuttleworth himself.
<wizzo50> When I download something like Django, How comes it doesn't show up in the Download box?
<raevol> losher: yea, that's where ut2004 and neverwinter nights install to, and they are a pain to install :[ lots of cds
<ircnickiuse> so I want freenx working in 20 minutes
<indus> ircnickiuse: i have no idea what freenx is
<foo> FeasibilityStudy: yeah, that takes input from stdin. hm, there is something wrong with my flac
<indus> wait i google it
<ircnickiuse> indus, don't worry, google does, chop chop
<raevol> losher: thanks, i'll probably just repartition when 9.10 comes out
<losher> raevol: might be easier to just backup /usr/local....
<PsyCl0ne> Omar87: What soundcard do you have?
<raevol> losher: ... not a bad idea
<indus> ircnickiuse: do you feel you will get help for it here? hmm
<wizzo50> Anyone help me on this?  When I download something like Django, How comes it doesn't show up in the Download box?
<kj4> vicodin plus beer = happiness
<Omar87> PsyCl0ne: : Intel
<losher> foo: http://languor.us/flac-decoding-flac-stream-decoder-error-status-lost-sync-error-md5-signature-mismatch
<indus> ircnickiuse: need to google more
<indus> ircnickiuse: me that is
<PsyCl0ne> Omar87: sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<raevol> losher: i'm out, thanks for the help/ideas
<losher> ircnickiuse: I've never gotten freenx to work properly. I've tried a bunch of times....
<PsyCl0ne> Omar87: Can you tell me whats in there?
<indus> ircnickiuse: hmm to remotely manage an X desktop right?
<ircnickiuse> losher, I am so close. I am just at the point where it fails completely for no apparent reason
<ircnickiuse> NX> 208 Using auth method: publickey
<ircnickiuse>  - NX> 204 Authentication failed.
<lexr> good morning people
<indus> ircnickiuse: could you tell me some use case scenarios where NX could be used
<wizzo50>  Anyone help me on this?  When I download something like Django, How comes it doesn't show up in the Download box?
<ircnickiuse> indus, yeah, you install it on one computer, and connect to it and move the mouse from another computer
<losher> ircnickiuse: that sounds familiar. I went back to vnc. At least I understand how it works...
<Omar87> PsyCl0ne: Nothing.
<ircnickiuse> losher, nomachines nx server installs easier than youporn.com into firefox
<foo> losher: AH. thank you. what'd you search for to get that?
<ircnickiuse> and freenx is pretty simple, but looks like the ubuntu package is a pile of fail, with blank conf files
<indus> ircnickiuse: could you tell me any windows alternatives?
<lexr> can someone please tell me what is a good application for converting mpg file into a dvd or xvid format for ubuntu? It would be nice if it has a nice gui:)
<PsyCl0ne> Omar87: ok, add   options snd-hda-intel model=auto   to it and save
<losher> foo: I googled for FLAC__STREAM_DECODER_ERROR_STATUS_LOST_SYNC
<ircnickiuse> indus, this is wonderful. yes, vnc and remote desktop
<foo> losher: thank you
<losher> foo: but did it work?
<Omar87> PsyCl0ne: "options" is included?
<PsyCl0ne> Omar87: options snd-hda-intel model=auto
<PsyCl0ne> Omar87: Sorry about that
<losher> lexr: try avidemux
<indus> ircnickiuse: hmm so what do we call the display in windows? For example,its X on Linux
<wizzo50> Is Flac free?
<foo> losher: yes
<Omar87> PsyCl0ne: Done
<indus> wizzo50: free /open
<losher> foo: yowzah!
<lexr> losher: thanks. I'll google it now...
<indus> !flac
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<PsyCl0ne> Omar87: kk :) can you restart your computer, Ill wait for you here
<Omar87> PsyCl0ne: Okat thanks. I'll brb.
<indus> mods say please a bit too much :) no need to be so polite
<indus> just a thought
<indus> ircnickiuse: so what is the problem you are facing?
<lexr> dows avidemux have an option of shrinking files? I have a 7.5gb mpg file that has to be fitted on 4.7gb dvd for my mom. :)
<lexr> *does
<wizzo50> What is FreeNX?
<simplexio> lexr: i think you can recode file
<Omar87> Hi
<PsyCl0ne> Omar87:Welcome back, does it work?
<lexr> simplexio: ok, thanks very much :). My mommy will be pleased :)
<Omar87> PsyCl0ne: Nope, nothing yet. Same problem.
<Wythe> losher are you still in here? I tested it on a different computer connected on the same router. I don't know if that makes a difference, but for some reason when I tried to install the Flash plugins it said it was completed and then I went back to speakeasy and it said I needed to upgrade to Flash v7 or higher. Anyway my download spped was 12049 kbps
<PsyCl0ne> Omar87: Wanna try alsamixer in terminal
<Omar87> PsyCl0ne:
<Omar87> PsyCl0ne: "PsyCl0ne: "
<Omar87> PsyCl0ne: "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory"
<Omar87> sorry about that.
<wizzo50> What does alsamixer do PsyCl0ne?
<morb> hi
<Omar87> wizzo50: It's just a control interface.
<PsyCl0ne> wizzo50: Actually I seriously dont know, I have just recently installed ALSA too and I had the same problem
<morb> who's here?
<morb> What is "Ubuntu"?
<wizzo50> I see scale bars
<losher> Wythe: comcast has a scam going called speedboost. The first few megabytes download super quickly, then they throttle the connection right down. I don't think you're seeing any malfunction. It's just comcastic...
<PsyCl0ne> Omar87: did you remove the other sound drivers?
<Omar87> morb: It's a sandwich made out of cheese, tuna, and scrambled eggs.
<Omar87> PsyCl0ne: No, haven't
<wizzo50> What's Omar87 trouble?
<Wythe> can anyone else helpme ? I was told I have an iternet problem because of comcast speed boost thats cause package manager to go to about 5 mb/s for 3 seconds then start downloading about 3000 bytes/sec
<PsyCl0ne> Omar87: Could you try removing the other drivers. I dont know the command off hand but I think there might be a conflict between that and ALSA
<Omar87> I should probably either remove ALSA or OSS4.
<PsyCl0ne> Omar87: Well im running ALSA currently I dont know what OSS4 is, I just got rid of pulse, but I made sure to get rid of it before I installed ALSA
<indus> Omar87: could you restate your problem
<Omar87> PsyCl0ne: But since ALSA doesn't work well with me, it produces this annoy glittering sound when an event sound comes out.
<Omar87> indus: I just switched my sound system from ALSA to OSS4 but now there's no sound at all. Not even when I switched back to ALSA.
<indus> Omar87: hmm oss 4 isnt that brand new?
<PsyCl0ne> Omar87: sorry, then this will be as far as I can go in helping you
<shyam_k> what was that command to list all process accessing network?
<Omar87> indus: Yeah, it seems that way.
<Omar87> PsyCl0ne: It's okay.
<Aocla> how do you find which Ubuntu vesion you're running?
<Omar87> PsyCl0ne: Thanks anyway.
<shyam_k> want it quickly.. something is sucking up the data:)
<indus> Omar87: pulse is a sound server ,it uses either alsa or oss libs whatever you tell it to do
<Aocla> cat /proc/version = nothing... uname -a = nothing
<Aocla> anyone?
<unop> shyam_k, netstat
<indus> shyam_k: netstat -t
<dfree> Aocla: cat /etc/lsb-release
<indus> Omar87: how did you install oss4 ?
<Aocla> gotchya
<losher> wizzo50: he has a bad attitude is all....
<shyam_k> oh ohk it was my bro taking his things from the desktop downstairs:) hehe
<Omar87> indus: Someone here told me to just download the .deb off the website and install it. So I did that.
<Aocla> alrighty, so I'm running 8.10, anyone know how I can upgrade to Python 2.6 via apt ? apt-cache search is showing only Python 2.4,2.5,3.0 ... anyone?
<wizzo50> oh
<wizzo50> I saw that earlier
<shyam_k> thanks unop and indus
<indus> Omar87: sudo dpkg -remove --purge <name>
<Omar87> indus: Yeah, I just did that. I removed OSS4.
<indus> Omar87: did u use purge?
<wizzo50> Join ##list
<indus> Omar87: restart pc :)
<Omar87> indus: Nope.
<shyam_k> indus: whats that send-q on netstat -t?
<indus> Omar87: always restart when i doubt
<om26er1> ubottu can i get the list of ubuntu based distros
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shyam_k> ,ubuntu distros
<shyam_k> !ubuntu distros
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu distros
<indus> shyam_k: its the packets sent back or reject by remote host
<shyam_k> ok what will tell me the total datatransfer.?
<lstarnes> !derivatives
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<ActionParsnip> om26er1: compiling such a list would be unfeasible
<indus> shyam_k: not packets ,byte counts,iam not sure what it means
<ActionParsnip> om26er1: as new ones are released all the time
<indus> shyam_k: try only a netstat for a lot more results
<om26er1> plz tell me some famous
<ActionParsnip> om26er1: I can name some if you like
<lstarnes> shyam_k: I think the send-q has something to do with the amount of data queued to be sent
<ActionParsnip> ok: moonos, fluxbuntu, nubuntu
<ActionParsnip> linux mint
<TheMythMaker> First time user; can't even install the Ubuntu; using 9.04, i386 package; shuts down install, no matter which way I do it; won't even let me try it from the CD.
<shyam_k> lstarnes: i am looking for total data transfer done by those process which are still continuing..
<om26er1> ya
<Omar87> Hi
<Omar87> indus: Done! It works now.
<ActionParsnip> (i personally love moonos, it uses lxde by default instead of gnome/kde)
<om26er1> actionparsnip give the names
<indus> Omar87: :) i know
<Omar87> indus: lol!
<ActionParsnip> om26er1: see above, those are the names
<lstarnes> om26er1: did you see the list that ubottu gave?
<ActionParsnip> TheMythMaker: did you md5 check the iso and verify the cd one booted to?
<indus> Omar87: sometimes you should atleast logout and login back to see results
<Omar87> indus: Yeah, I know. :D
<indus> ActionParsnip: hello
<Omar87> indus: So, that's basically all I need to do when I want to switch from one of them to the other right?
<ActionParsnip> indus: holla
<TheMythMaker> ActionParsnip:  since I torrented the iso, the md5 check is built in.  From what I can tell, the CD is good.
<indus> Omar87: hmm you mean from alsa to oss?
<ActionParsnip> TheMythMaker: still worth a check, it is an operating system after all
<Omar87> indus: Umm, yeah, sort of.
<ActionParsnip> TheMythMaker: the torrent protocol does have checking built in as you say
<indus> Omar87: why do u need oss btw?
<kostodo> Shouldnt my 'mv' have an -n option?
<ActionParsnip> TheMythMaker: burn the disk as slow as you can too, that can help
<kostodo> Does anyone have that?
<ActionParsnip> kostodo: not here
<indus> kostodo: iam not sure never used it
<indus> kostodo: man pages dont list it
<Omar87> indus: Actually the main problem is that I keep getting this annoying glittering sound sometimes when and event happens.
<TheMythMaker> ActionParsnip:  I may have to try that, but I have some wierd things going on with it.  First, it tells me that i386 != amd64, which I know, and whiwh is inappropriate for my system.
<Omar87> indus: ..when *an* event happens.
<ActionParsnip> TheMythMaker: a 64bit chip can run a 32bit OS
<indus> Omar87: what kind of event
<ActionParsnip> TheMythMaker: so its not innapropriate, it just doest fuly utilise your cpu
<indus> Omar87: all such sounds can be controlled from the sound preferences dialog
<Omar87> indus: For example, when someone logs in on Emesene.
<TheMythMaker> ActionParsnip:  Actually, I only have an Intel 32bit, so I have no idea why it says that.
<Omar87> indus: Sometimes not with events only. It also happens sometimes when I play a video on MPlayer.
<ActionParsnip> TheMythMaker: try: cat /proc/cpuinfo | less
<indus> Omar87:whats a glittering sound
<om26er1> how to update linux kernet
<om26er1> kernel
<ActionParsnip> TheMythMaker: see what it says your cpu is, if you boot a 32bit OS it will run the 64bit CPU in 32bit mode
<DINK_> I booted without a video card an changed some init items (believe I've changed everything back now) and now eth0 doesn't run at the startup and my gateway assignment is gone, any leads to what I should do to fix it?
<ActionParsnip> om26er1: they come down in updates like an other software
<Omar87> indus: I don't know how to describe it. It goes something like "TICK TACK TICK TICK TICK TICK!!!!" but really fast and very annoying.
<indus> Omar87: which sound card do you have
<TheMythMaker> ActionParsnip: I'm in Windows right now.  I have an Intel CPU detector program which claims it's Intel 32.
<Omar87> indus: Intel.
<om26er1> ok how to check the current version of the kernel
<ActionParsnip> TheMythMaker: is the windows OS 32bit?
<indus> Omar87: this is a sound preferences thing, just stop all system sounds
<TheMythMaker> ActionParsnip: Yes, and keeps updating 32.
<luckylucy> ok, if i can get nmblookup of some but not other network computers, why would this be.
<ActionParsnip> TheMythMaker: thats most likely why
<indus> Omar87: disable software sound mixing
<TheMythMaker> ActionParsnip: ?
<ActionParsnip> DINK_: check in /etc/network/interfaces and make sure you have the line:  auto eth0
<Omar87> indus: It's not only with system sounds. Sometimes it happens when I play a video on MPlayer.
<om26er1> how do i know the version of my linux kernel
<losher> TheMythMaker: might as well get it right. What is the make & model of your PC?
<DINK_> ActionParsnip, thanks for th lead
<indus> Omar87: that sound actually comes from clicking buttons,browser back and front buttons i too had this mystery sound for some time
<coffeetortoise> if i want to add a startup script such as the following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1137145 (last post) where would i put it and what extension should it have?
<PsyCl0ne> Indus: Could I steal you for some help with ALSA too please, well when you are done helping Omar87
<ActionParsnip> TheMythMaker: the system will run as a 32bit system despite you having a 64bit chip as the OS drives the cpu, it the OS is 32bit based it will use the CPU as 32bit. Most 64Bit chips can be run in 32Bit mode with emulation
<indus> PsyCl0ne: iam  a big noob to be honest but ill try to help
<kirk> I've got my evolution pulling email from exchange (with OWA), and it seemed to work fine for a few hours, and then all of a sudden 95% of my inbox disapears.  I had ~1700 emails, and all of a sudden it got rid of (seemingly random) all but 13 of them - any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> TheMythMaker: short version is: download the amd64 iso and check it
<Omar87> indus: Yeah, but that's not the one I'm talking about.
<TheMythMaker> losher: VIA EPIA - P4PB 400 Motherboard.  Only supports 32b chipcs.
<indus> PsyCl0ne: you can go ahead and ask though, i can handle 2 at one time :P
<om26er1> what is the version of my linux kernel how do i know
<PsyCl0ne> indus: Me too, but it seems you know a little more then I do.
<DINK_> ActionParsnip, thanks it wasn't there.  If I reboot should my dhcp assign me an ip? or do I still need to fix the default gateway?
<indus> Omar87: maybe sound card is gone nuts
<indus> Omar87: no issues in windows?
<ActionParsnip> DINK_: no need to reboot
<ActionParsnip> DINK_: sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop; sleep 5; sudo /etc/init.d/networking start
<Omar87> indus: I haven't installed Windows in this machine ever since I switched to Linux about 2 years ago.
<losher> TheMythMaker: confirmed. P4 celeron, 32 bit processors
<ActionParsnip> DINK_: linux is made to have few reboots. You only really need to reboot to boot a new kernel. Rebooting is for windows
<shyam_k> ok so some one is accessing some files from my system, whats the best command to know more about such info?
<indus> Omar87: hmm difficult to know what the issue is really.Does it happen continuously or sometimes only
<The_Warlock> shyam_k, fuser
<TheMythMaker> losher:  I'll can try the amd64 build, but I can't see how it can work.
<Omar87> indus: But as far as I remember, one of my friends who use Ubuntu recognized the sound when I told him about it.
<coffeetortoise> if i want to add a startup script such as the following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1137145 (last post) where would i put it and what extension should it have?
<PsyCl0ne> Indus:k, long story short, Jaunty 64, installed ALSA with this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1046137, Im at the part where Im testing with $ speaker-test -Dplughw:X,0 -c2  but I get this error http://www.pastebin.ca/1463046
<Omar87> indus: So I guess he has it too.
<losher> TheMythMaker: which iso was it that you've already tried?
<TheMythMaker> losher: ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Omar87> indus: And it does not happen everywhere either.
<losher> TheMythMaker: 9.04 is a bit quirky. If I were you, I'd try 8.04 next....
<teeneo> hu, small question; how can i bind the terminal und the SUPER_L key?
<teeneo> applications-settings-keyboard-shortcut and then?
<ActionParsnip> teeneo: you can make assign a shortcut to it
<TheMythMaker> losher: Really?  I got the impression it was stable now.  Okay.  I'll try that too.
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<indus> PsyCl0ne: why did you install alsa that way?
<DINK_> ActionParsnip, thanks I'l save this info,  when i ran the networking reboot command it took it down but then "ifup: Failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate permission denied" when it tried to configure.  I ran it with sudo too
<ActionParsnip> DINK_: try checking the permissions of that file
<losher> TheMythMaker: run it down for me one more time, cos I joined this discussion late. What exactly happens during boot?
<Omar87> indus: Okay okay, listen. It sounds so much similar the sound of opening/shutting a zip.
<teeneo> got it :F
<PsyCl0ne> indus: It just seemed the easiest, Im still new to linux and I dont know how to compile from source and stuff
<ActionParsnip> DINK_: mine ssays: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 16 2009-06-16 15:39 /var/run/network/ifstate
<Omar87> indus: similar *to* the sound...
<shubbar> i downloaded a file the md5sum is wrong. Is there a way to check and the download? may be with wget?
<shyam_k> The_Warlock: thanks, i got inode from netstat -te now can i use that in fuser -n tcp?
<indus> PsyCl0ne: when you installed jaunty, wasnt sound working for you by default?
<ActionParsnip> shubbar: if the file you downloaded fails md5, it must be redownloaded as it has corrupted in transfer
<TheMythMaker> losher:  If I try booting from the CD, I get to ash (which I don't know how to use) but no further.  This also happens if I try to do a complete install from boot-up.
<ActionParsnip> shubbar: torrents use a lot of error checking so can help reduce, as well as speed distribution by seeding
<losher> shubbar: you might be able to use bittorrent to fix the corruption
<CleanLaundry> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<DINK_> ActionParsnip, Mine says the same thing
<DINK_> :/
<TheMythMaker> losher:  If I install in Windows, or even just try installing the "boot from CD" optional program (since I can't normally), I get "wrong arch: i386 != amd64" but it continues with install for a while.
<indus> Omar87:can you tell me if that sound is from the speaker or from internal speakers
<Omar87> indus: Sorry, I meant the sound of openning/shutting a Zipper.
<TheMythMaker> losher:  Then it starts saying "ERROR  root: [Errno 22] Invalid argument"
<PsyCl0ne> indus: Yes it was, but when I would use skype my cpu usage would leap to 100% and then it would crash skype or some weird issues
<ActionParsnip> DINK_: then I'm clueless
<Omar87> indus: From both.
<losher> TheMythMaker: I'm confused. Is this a wubi install?
<TheMythMaker> losher:  I'm pasting from the log here
<ActionParsnip> DINK_: try a reboot. weirder things have happened at sea
<TheMythMaker> losher:  Yes,
<indus> PsyCl0ne: i suggest you go back to default sound first otherwise its difficult to troubleshoot/ in skype you can set sound output to pulse and fiddle
<markymark> hello, can  anyone help me with home networking? ive already configured the windows xp pcs and we connect just right. but i do not know how to configure the ubuntu 9.04 clients.
<losher> TheMythMaker: ok, I recuse myself. I'm not qualified to help you with wubi. Best of luck...
<Omar87> indus: I wish I could just grab my laptop and fly all the way to wherever you are just to get show you exactly what I mean, lol. :)
<PsyCl0ne> indus: actually I might have fixed my problem it was a typo on my part
<|Ryan> Why isn't the Avant windows navigator the same ones as a I used in Ubuntu 9.04. I'm currently in Ubuntu 8.
<ActionParsnip> markymark: use network manager to configure ip addressing
<TheMythMaker> losher:  Thanks for trying.
<indus> PsyCl0ne: what do you mean?
<dakarn> exit
<markymark> ActionParsnip, that's the 2 computer monitor icon thing right?
<indus> Omar87: can you someway record that sound and send me the file?
<shyam_k> lsof!:)
<ActionParsnip> markymark: sure
<Omar87> indus: That's exactly what I'm thinking.
<losher> TheMythMaker: if it helps, I've had good luck with vmware, and others report good results with virtualbox
<TheMythMaker> losher:  Quick explanation:  vmware?  virtualbox?
<Omar87> indus: But how do I get Sound Recoder to record internal sounds?
<ActionParsnip> markymark: the default, like in windows, is dhcp
<indus> Omar87: just point your mobile phone or mic to speaker and record
<shyam_k> amazing stuff lsof is!!
<FoxBlitzz> indus: Bad solution
<markymark> ActionParsnip, hmmm. it does not let me edit things if its in dhcp
<ActionParsnip> TheMythMaker: they allo you to run a guest system inside an already booted system
<losher> TheMythMaker: emulators which run as a windows application and allow you to install & run ubuntu inside them alongside windows
<ActionParsnip> TheMythMaker: like a virtual pc, its the way servers are going these days
<losher> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<losher> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<FoxBlitzz> VirtualBox is a perfectly godo free solution
<DINK_> ActionParsnip, sidequestion: in /etc/networking should the line "iface lo inet loopback" also contain eth0? should it be "iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<shyam_k> see ya guys..
<ActionParsnip> TheMythMaker: a single server can run 9 systems, each providing different finctionalty if yu wish
<FoxBlitzz> *good
<markymark> ActionParsnip, ok i think i get it Edit Conenctions > Wired > Add > Ipv4 settings > Routes?
<TheMythMaker> ActionParsnip & losher: Thank you.  I'll look into that.
<ActionParsnip> DINK_: Here's mine: http://pastebin.com/f2a6b7d6a
<indus> Omar87: ok nvm
<ActionParsnip> TheMythMaker: some folks use it to web test sites as running IE under linux will render different to true IE
<indus> FoxBlitzz: what else do you suggest
<Omar87> indus: What?
<indus> Omar87: the sound recording
<TheMythMaker> ActionParsnip:  Interesting.  That does sound promising.
<ActionParsnip> DINK_: thats my file server using static ip on my wired segment
<indus> Omar87: are you sure you have all the sound prefs checked again?
<xhema> We are looking for ubunutu people to come to our software freedom conference in Prishtina Kosovo on the 29/30 of august. SFK09/SFCK09
<indus> xhema: could you get genta ismalji to come too?
<markymark> ActionParsnip, btw I have 3 nics on this pc which is the gateway
<TheMythMaker> !Gutsy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<om26er1> how to install new linux kernel
<om26er1> plz tell me
<ActionParsnip> TheMythMaker: its by no means new, but can open possibilities, yo ucan test other linux distros in a vbox first, see what you think
<dizastor> is there a way to force emails in a mail folder like "/home/vmail/domain.com/user/new" to be forwarded?
<ActionParsnip> TheMythMaker: or run widows if you have a licence
<ActionParsnip> !kernel > om26er1
<xhema> indus, let me check if I have him on the list. We have a travel budget for speakers and locals would be the best.
<losher> TheMythMaker: most importantly, less troublesome than a wubi install...
<ubottu> om26er1, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> om26er1: you have the latest stable kernel if you have been running updates
<indus> xhema: just kidding, btw genta is a she.i thought you knew, she a singer from kosov
<xhema> indus, i think genta is a sindinger
<xhema> singer
<TheMythMaker> ActionParsnip:  I do.  Thanks.
<dizastor> clarification to my question... using postfix + courier +mysql on hardy
<TheMythMaker> losher:  Less troublesome = win.
<luckylucy> ok, if i can get nmblookup of some but not other network computers, why would this be.
<indus> xhema: ubuntu in kosovo cool
<losher> TheMythMaker: why I mentioned it...
<wolf23> help me please! i open system -> preferences -> power management , and i have display of the monitor 11 minutes,but after 11 minutes the monitor couldnot switch off, can anyone plz thanx
<lexr> what is single user mode in debian?
<xhema> indus, we have been recruiting to lauchpad, have 10 new active translators
<xhema> for albanian
<Slart> lexr: it's a runlevel afaik.. not sure which one.. I'm sure there is a wiki somewhere out there with the specific answer
<luckylucy> lexr: normal is a multiple user environment: many people can login simultaneously.  single-user should now be self-explanatory
<PsyCl0ne> goodnight all
<indus> xhema: which script does kosov use? latin?
<indus> PsyCl0ne: you solved your prob?
<lexr> luckylucy: thanks :)
<PsyCl0ne> Indus: yea was supposed to replace one thing in the command with the location of my soundcard
<xhema> latin
<xhema> indus, latin
<PsyCl0ne> Indus: didnt do that lol, but thanks for your help
<indus> PsyCl0ne: but what was the exact problem you were facing?
<indus> xhema: so you mean, we will have an ubuntu installer in kosov language ?
<xhema> indus, sq_AL.utf8: sq_AL.UTF-8 or better sq_KS.utf8: sq_KS.UTF-8
<JohnQ_> Hello does anyone have a second to help with a iptables -nat question?
<Databit> hello
<indus> xhema: what is the k]language called?
<xhema> indus, you have a albanian installer alreadz
<indus> xhema: heh nice indeed shume
<Databit> not an ubuntu question but can someone help me test if my server is broken or if it's just me? www.wtfgod.com you should just get Oh Hai! if the server is working. If it's fail then it will just load forever...(none of my friends are on AIM right now :( )
<PsyCl0ne> indus: Um just a typo, but other then that everything else works now. That script was really easy to get working and I didnt need to do much config
<indus> PsyCl0ne: hmm ok cool. Good night indeed then for you :)
<Slart> Databit: connection refused
<Databit> cool thanks
<PsyCl0ne> indus: yes it shall be, is there something that I might be able to help you with?
<ActionParsnip> Databit: can you do that in #uuntu-offtopic too
<ActionParsnip> Databit: keeps the channel clear for support questions
<indus> PsyCl0ne: heh nothing really, my ubuntu is working perfect almost :)
<indus> PsyCl0ne: thank you
<Databit> ah sorry. Was in a rush and Ubuntu was the only one I had added.
<JohnQ_> Hello, I use a vpn and route all my traffic through it, I want to use iptables -nat function to route all my web browsing traffic through eth0 and not the vpn tunnel
<PsyCl0ne> indus: kk, I just thought id ask. Have a gnight and thanks for your help.
<JohnQ_> Hello, I use a vpn and route all my traffic through it, I want to use iptables -nat function to route all my web browsing traffic through eth0 and not the vpn tunnel, i cant find much about it online anyone decent with iptables awake?
<ethan_space> hello please help ...i am getting grub error 21 after installing ubunut 9.04
<ethan_space> tried supergrub didnt help
<JohnQ_> Hello, I use a vpn and route all my traffic through it, I want to use iptables -nat function to route all my web browsing traffic through eth0 and not the vpn tunnel, i cant find much about it online anyone decent with iptables awake?
<ectospasm> woohoo! Netbook remix successfully installed on my Samsung N110, and only one issue with it thus far!
<The_Warlock> how do i install terminus font on ubuntu?
<ectospasm> The_Warlock: aptitude -y install xfonts-terminus
<JohnQ_> Hello, I use a vpn and route all my traffic through it, I want to use iptables -nat function to route all my web browsing traffic through eth0 and not the vpn tunnel, i cant find much about it online anyone decent with iptables awake?
<The_Warlock> ectospasm, is there a way i can increase/decrease space between characters in the terminal emulators?
<ZuLuuuuuu> Hello, I have 2 Ubuntu machines connected to internet and I want to share files between them, what is the easiest way to do it?
<indus> ZuLuuuuuu: just right click and share folder
<indus> ZuLuuuuuu: there is a sharing option there/it will ask you to install something
<rbo_> Hi! I have problems with my mic in skype after Ubuntu update - people can't hear me, but i can hear myself in the headphones. How to fix it?
<ZuLuuuuuu> indus: yes it says I need Windows networks sharing service
<indus> ZuLuuuuuu: install it
<indus> rbo_: in skype audio preferences what is the option ?
<rbo_> indus: many of options
<indus> rbo_: which one is selected?
<rbo_> indus: it was working
<indus> rbo_: just change it to plughw:0 etc
<indus> rbo_: inpput
<ZuLuuuuuu> indus: do you know the name of the package, when I searched "Windows networks sharing service" synaptic didn't find anything
<indus> ZuLuuuuuu: when you right click on the folder in lnux,it will say to install service and just click on install
<indus> ZuLuuuuuu: anyways, the package name is samba
<ZuLuuuuuu> indus: oh my god, I didn't realise it sorry :)
<JohnQ_> Hello, I use a vpn and route all my traffic through it, I want to use iptables -nat function to route all my web browsing traffic through eth0 and not the vpn tunnel, i cant find much about it online anyone decent with iptables awake?
<milligan_> /usr/local/lib/libfreeradius-radius-2.2.0.so: ELF 32-bit LSB shared object, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), not stripped | --- | export PATH=$PATH:/usr/local:/usr/local/lib | --- | radiusd: error while loading shared libraries: libfreeradius-radius-2.2.0.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory <- Why ?
<zuluu> i am trying to make a home network but dont know how to seem to configure ubuntu for it. the wires are connected and the lights are on. but i do not know how to configure ubuntu for home networking
<indus> !networking
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking
<indus> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<lstarnes> milligan_: /usr/local/lib and /usr/local shouldn't be in $PATH although /usr/local/bin should be
<lstarnes> milligan_: you might need to rerun sudo ldconfig
<milligan_> lstarnes, thanks .. ldconfig did the job.
<zuluu> thanks indus but thats not my question. my question is how do i configure ubuntu to have basic network functionality like PING. I am not going to install samba yet
<indus> zuluu: well if its on the same network, ping ip address to find it
<JohnQ_> Hello, I use a vpn and route all my traffic through it, I want to use iptables -nat function to route all my web browsing traffic through eth0 and not the vpn tunnel, i cant find much about it online anyone decent with iptables awake?
<indus> zuluu: also if on the same network, just acess it from places>network
<JohnQ_> arp -a
<zuluu> indus you mean to say once i connect the 2 nics to the switch they are automagically connected?
<indus> zuluu: sorry,dont know much about this
<JohnQ_> yes they should be dhcp by default
<indus> zuluu: but yes they are connected,but need to know proper addresses ,scp ssh can be done of course
<JohnQ_> arp -a will show other hosts
<JohnQ_> on network
<zuluu> the problem is - when i ping the other pc - it says destination host unreachable
<JohnQ_> whats your current ip netmask and gateway
<zuluu> JohnQ_, arp -a brings me back to prompt
<Slart> zuluu: what is your setup? you have a router? switch? computers? wired network?
<ectospasm> The_Warlock: none that I know of
<rbo_> indus: no, it doesn't work
<JohnQ_> arp -a from the prompt shows nothing?
<rbo_> indus: problem with audio capture
<zuluu> JohnQ_, ifconfig: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/197491/
<JohnQ_> address 169.198.0.1
<JohnQ_> i dont think thats correct
<tecknogyk> it's not
<JohnQ_> whats your routers ip
<zuluu> Slart, I have 3 nics. 1 > adsl pppoe || 2 > switch with 2 other clients a, windows xp b. ubuntu || 3 > crossover to another ubuntu
<JohnQ_> Hello, I use a vpn and route all my traffic through it, I want to use iptables -nat function to route all my web browsing traffic through eth0 and not the vpn tunnel, i cant find much about it online anyone decent with iptables awake?
<tecknogyk> should be a 192.168.0.x or a 192.168.1.x
<zuluu> JohnQ arp -a shows nothing - 2nd nic is off only 1st and 3rd are running. which one is not correct eth1 or eth2. i dont have a router
<JohnQ_> it looks like dhcp is failing to find a address
<tecknogyk> what's weird is those are setup static
<JohnQ_> both are very wrong
<zuluu> i know for one that eth1 is configured correctly because when i turn the pc on windows xp can connect ot hte internet
<JohnQ_> yah i just noticed that
<zuluu> and can share files
<zuluu> eth2 may be wrong
<Slart> zuluu: if you want to use static ip's I'd recommend using 192.168.0.X-series.. you can setup dhcp if you want to but it's not neccessary.. you also need to enable ip_forwarding if you want the other computers to be able to connect to the internet
<Slart> !ics | zuluu
<ubottu> zuluu: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<JohnQ_> OrgName:    AutoZone Inc
<JohnQ_> OrgID:      AUTOZO
<JohnQ_> Address:    123 S. Front
<JohnQ_> tvelocity:       Memphis
<JohnQ_> StateProv:  TN
<JohnQ_> PostalCode: 38103
<FloodBot1> JohnQ_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ectospasm> is there a way to make a local copy of the GNOME dictionary applet database?
<rbo_> I have problems with my mic in skype after Ubuntu update - people can't hear me, but i can hear myself in the headphones. How to fix it?
<JohnQ_> -.-
<Slart> zuluu: ubuntu comes with networking installed and enabled by default.. so ping and other tools work without you having to install anything.. you can install the samba server if you want to share stuff with windows computers but the regular networking stuff works without it
<ectospasm> is there a way to make a local copy of the GNOME dictionary applet database?  I
<glick> excuse me, i just installed ubuntu netbook remix onto my eee 1000he.  on the live cd everything worked, sound and everything, now that i have it installed, sound doesnt work
<glick> what gives!?
<JohnQ_> Hello, I use a vpn and route all my traffic through it, I want to use iptables -nat function to route all my web browsing traffic through eth0 and not the vpn tunnel, i cant find much about it online anyone decent with iptables awake?
<ectospasm> is there a way to make a local copy of the GNOME dictionary applet database?  I'd like to make dictionary lookups when I don't have an internet connection.
<jerry_> the totem  mp
<jerry_> 3
<indus> zuluu:
<zuluu> Slart, i have configured ubuntu through cli. networking manager is not workign
<indus> zuluu: destination host unreachable means the connectivity is bad physically
<JohnQ_> auto eth0
<lstarnes> glick: what model sound card are you using?
<JohnQ_> iface eth0 inet manual
<frodon1> Hello. I want to use Second Life under Ubuntu but I have major problems with this program. It is extremely slow, there is only lag, SL does hardly display and I cannot move the avatar. - Ubuntu is about 3 times quicker than Windows XP which I had on the same computer before. But (and only) Second Life is about 50 times lower!!! Any ideas how I can fix this?
<JohnQ_> zuluu that line isnt correct either
<indus> zuluu: or you should be able to ping
<glick> lstarnes, im not sure, the one that came with my eee?
<JohnQ_> you set it to static and give it no info
<glick> lstarnes, it worked in the live cd
<lstarnes> frodon1: what about other 3d programs?
<zuluu> strange. because if that is wrong. then why can i connect to the internet and why can the windows xp client connect too?
<DINK_> frodon1, have you installed the restricted drivers for your video card?
<JohnQ_> and i dont think your broadcast address should = your gateway address
<frodon1> Istarnes: please give me examples, I don't know if I have other 3d programs ...
<JohnQ_> zuluu iduno i am working blind
<Slart> zuluu: that shouldn't be to difficult.. you can use ifconfig to set it up once.. it will reset when you reboot.. or configure it in the interfaces-file
<lstarnes> frodon1: what graphics card are you using?
<JohnQ_> Hello, I use a vpn and route all my traffic through it, I want to use iptables -nat function to route all my web browsing traffic through eth0 and not the vpn tunnel, i cant find much about it online anyone decent with iptables awake?
<frodon1> Dink: Drivers have been automatically installed. It is an IBM thinkpad R50e with Intel video chipset.
<tecknogyk> zuluu: your ip's appear wrong to me.  Typically on a home network the local ip should be in 192.168.0.x or 192.168.1.x depending on how your router is setup
<jerry_> the totem mp3 tag have irrecognized code，some one know the reason?
<JohnQ_> tecknogyk he isnt using a router so he says
<JohnQ_> those are public ips
<lstarnes> frodon1: are those the regular drivers or the restricted drivers?
<zuluu> tecnogyk - i dont have a router: i followed these guides: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=713874
<zuluu> and this one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<frodon1> regular drivers I think
<JohnQ_> zulu looks at that website, where did you pick the 169 ips from
<JohnQ_> looking*
<tecknogyk> zuluu: so what you're saying is that you have a static public IP?
<tigerplug> hey can anyone help me install the samsung unified print driver? Im running out the door to an interview and really need to print something
<lstarnes> frodon1: try checking system > administration > hardware drivers
<zuluu> tecknogyk, i dont think so. no
<JohnQ_> zuluu which NIC is connecting to your isp
<zuluu> my public ip is 58.69.27.103
<zuluu> eth0
<JohnQ_> set it to dhcp
<JohnQ_> set it to dhcp
<tecknogyk> Ah, then the card that is hooked up to your modem (or whatever your internet connection is) needs to be setup dhcp and both your cards are setup static.
<glick> anyone know why sound doent work on my eeepc 1000he after i installed it even though it worked perfectly when i tested it with the live cd?
<zuluu> tecknogyk, exactly
<JohnQ_> tecknogyk i win :\
<Sonderblade> im running a compile in a terminal, then in another terminal keyboard input lags. why?
<JohnQ_> Hello, I use a vpn and route all my traffic through it, I want to use iptables -nat function to route all my web browsing traffic through eth0 and not the vpn tunnel, i cant find much about it online anyone decent with iptables awake?
<lstarnes> Sonderblade: compilation requires a lot of resources
<JohnQ_> Sonderblade cause you comp sucks
<ims> upgraded to jaunty, cannot log in to normal generic kernel. been able to use the old kernel. what to do???
<FAJ> hi trying to lean down my startup, is it ok to turn off seahorse-daemon if gnome-keyring-daemon is still in there? thanks!
<JohnQ_> remove new kernel
<indus> FAJ: yeah
<indus> FAJ: its a tracking service i always remove it
<JohnQ_> Hello, I use a vpn and route all my traffic through it, I want to use iptables -nat function to route all my web browsing traffic through eth0 and not the vpn tunnel, i cant find much about it online anyone decent with iptables awake?
<zuluu> tecnogyk sudo apt-get install dhcp3-server?
<ims> john, by editing the /boot/grub/menu.lst??
<indus> FAJ: previously tracker now seahorse i think
<FAJ> indus:  anything else that i could possibly remove?  i took some stuff out already,
<Sonderblade> lstarnes: it's a core duo 2 2.4 ghz and 3gb ram it should be able to handle compiles and keyboard input at the same itme
<FAJ> indus: ah really? i thought seahorse was some encryption stuff
<indus> FAJ: i remove evolution , nm-applet
<lstarnes> indus: I think seahorse is related to gpg somehow
<FAJ> indus: not there to begin with :)
<lstarnes> indus: tracker is still tracker
<FAJ> already toasted
<indus> FAJ: maybe hmm but i removed it and its seems ok
<FAJ> indus: kk
<ircnickiuse> installing freenx on ubuntu - do I have to setup .ssh/authorized_keys file?
<indus> oops sorry forgot
<JohnQ_> ims : that or apt-get remove but i am not sure about that
<zuluu> ill redo steps
<FAJ> indus:  what about indicator applet?
<ircnickiuse> and add AllowUsers nx to /etc/ssh/sshd_config ?
<indus> but what does seahorse do anyway, ya destroy the indicator applet its crap
<FAJ> indus:  but what does it do?
<JohnQ_> Hello, I use a vpn and route all my traffic through it, I want to use iptables -nat function to route all my web browsing traffic through eth0 and not the vpn tunnel, i cant find much about it online anyone decent with iptables awake?
<FAJ> indus:  i like turning things off, but i get wary after too many clicks ;)
<indus> FAJ: well,its like a dock for apps,stupid incomplete featuer
<lstarnes> glick: try opening a terminal and typing "sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel"
<satellite> what is a good gnome app for bookmarks? for easily making a list of links to export in html and to use in firefox etc..
<Slart> JohnQ_: no need to repeat that every 2 minutes.. wait at least 10-15 minutes before repeating
<FAJ> indus:  oh haha i thought it had to do w/ my notifications.
<tecknogyk> You don't need a dhcp server unless you are going to be serving ip's to devices locally.  You need the card that is hooked up to your modem to get an IP from your ISP's dhcp server.  You just need to change the line that says "iface ethX inet static" to "iface eth inet dhcp
<indus> FAJ: indicator aplet will show u pidgin and evol mail yes
<JohnQ_> k fun police
<indus> FAJ: but that anyways shows in notification area so its pretty useless now
<tecknogyk> whichever connection it is.  Only you can know that....
<FAJ> indus:  ah ok so all of that is the same now; so no need for indicator applet?
<DINK_> can someone pastbin me their /etc/default/sysstat?  I need to see what the defaults are
<om26er> how to install new linux kernel my kernel is 2.6.28 and 2.6.30 is availble on www.kernel.org plz tell me how do i upgrade
<indus> FAJ: yeah
<bullgard4> [Irssi] Wo is the semantics of the command '/NETWORK ADD' described?
<glick> lstarnes, didnt seem to work
<indus> om26er: what is with the urge to install new kernel
<jerroome> !ubotu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<FAJ> indus:  and if I am not adding/ removing hardware, can hardware recognition go?
<bullgard4> [Irssi] Where is the semantics of the command '/NETWORK ADD' described?
<lstarnes> bullgard4: try /help network
<JohnQ_> om26er google ubuntu upgrade kernel
<Slart> om26er: ubuntu comes with the kernel that is tested and stable.. is there a special reason you want the newer kernel?
<bullgard4> lstarnes: Your answer is wrong.
<lstarnes> bullgard4: why is it wrong?
<frodon1> Istarnes: Hardware divers says that none are installed
<indus> FAJ: hmm no its probably for new hardware proprietary drivers but frankly most of these dont work it seems
<DINK_> can someone pastbin me their /etc/default/sysstat?  I need to see what the defaults are
<FAJ> indus:  and if I am not adding/ removing hardware, can hardware recognition go?
<FAJ> indus oops ok thanks.
<JohnQ_> Hello, I use a vpn and route all my traffic through it, I want to use iptables -nat function to route all my web browsing traffic through eth0 and not the vpn tunnel, i cant find much about it online anyone decent with iptables awake?
<Slart> bullgard4: network add? is .. is that .. the windows command line command?
<om26er> indus there are some speed improvements
<om26er> and ..
<FAJ> indus:  minus the fact i don't have any prop. drivers recognized in hardware drivers lol
<Slart> bullgard4: or.. it's in irssi?
<bullgard4> lstarnes: Because it does not answer the question which I put.
<frodon1> Istarnes: how can I find and install a restricted driver (I don't know this stuff)
<indus> om26er: baah so they say. its not recommended procedure unless you want to test something.
<jerroome> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<lstarnes> bullgard4: what exactly do you want to know about /network add then?
<indus> frodon1: which restricted driver u need
<FAJ> indus:  can you think of anything else?
<jerroome> JohnQ_ !repeat
<JohnQ_> !fu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fu
<FAJ> !repeat > JohnQ_
<ubottu> JohnQ_, please see my private message
<Slart> bullgard4, lstarnes: /help network   works perfectly..
<bullgard4> lstarnes: I want exactly know the semantics of that command.
<JohnQ_> ^_^
<indus> FAJ: nope
<frodon1> Istarnes: that was the question about Second Life, the IBM Thinkpad R50e with Intel chipset
<FAJ> indus:  kk thanks alot
<indus> FAJ: i dont ever use the nm applet
<lstarnes> bullgard4: I do not know what you mean by semantics
<Slart> bullgard4: you're not really making a lot of sense.. what is missing from the output from /help network ?
<bullgard4> Slart: No. It does nor provide the semantics.
<FAJ> indus:  i use wicd!  i vehemently detest network-manager-gnome.
<indus> FAJ: bluetooth
<zuluu> John can you check if this sounds better? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/197503/
<FAJ> indus:  off and gone :D
<zuluu> JohnQ_,  can you check if this sounds better? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/197503/
<JohnQ_> yah np sec
<indus> FAJ: well tracker and tracker applet, etc
<zuluu> k thanks ^^
<FAJ> indus:  the ones that i haven't turned off are more like the technical ones, that i wanted to make sure i could turn off before i restarted and couldn't boot :P
<FAJ> well enter gnome atleast
<tigerplug> hey can anyone help me install the samsung unified print driver? Im running out the door to an interview and really need to print something
<indus> FAJ: aah no boot wont be affected
<bullgard4> lstarnes: 'semantics' is a basic term of electronic data processing. I will look it up and tell you in a minute.
<FAJ> indus: haha more like startup
<indus> tigerplug: doesnt it plug and play
<indus> FAJ: neither will startup
<JohnQ_> OK Zuluu , you isp connection plugs directly into eth0? why havnt you configure it
<FAJ> indus:  but i am working on getting boot time down (bluetooth was the first to go there i think)
<JohnQ_> forget about everything else for now
<FAJ> indus:  if i remove gnome settings daemon, i believe gnome won't start ;)
<tigerplug> indus, its a samsung ML-2240 laser printer. Seems to support most printers like it but not my specific one pnp
<zuluu> JohnQ_, I don't know if I have not configured it - its working
<rbo_> how to reinstall audio drivers?
<zuluu> JohnQ_, oh yeah,  i used pppoeconf
<JohnQ_> lol ok
<JohnQ_> kinda needed to know that
<JohnQ_> ifconfig -a
<JohnQ_> paste that
<zuluu> sorry lol
<bullgard4> lstarnes: ISO/IEC 11179-1:1999: "the branch of linguistic science which deals with the meaning of words (Webster)."
<FAJ> !audo > rbo_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audo
<FAJ> !audio > rbo_
<ubottu> rbo_, please see my private message
<indus> tigerplug: is the universal driver a deb file
<mrroboto_> Evening everyone.  I've got some trouble with my wireless.  It is working, but poorly.  It doesn't show up at all in lspci, so I'm lost on trying to replace the driver.  Halp?
<lstarnes> bullgard4: I still don't get what you're asking for.  Could you please rephrase your question?
<JohnQ_> Hello, I use a vpn and route all my traffic through it, I want to use iptables -nat function to route all my web browsing traffic through eth0 and not the vpn tunnel, i cant find much about it online anyone decent with iptables awake?
<FAJ> mrroboto_: what do you mean poorly?
<tigerplug> indus,  hold on im searching for it
<mrroboto_> FAJ: I'm no more than 6 feet from the router and I've still only got mid-signal, and it intermittently stops loading pages.
<zuluu> JohnQ_, man i am sorry that you have been trying to get some help with your concern but at the moment dont get any - yet you help me. thanks man
<zuluu> JohnQ_, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/197506/
<FAJ> mrroboto_: pastebin the output of sudo lshw
<dracou> hello world!!!
<zuluu> dracou hello.
<mrroboto_> FAJ: The same hardware didnt do this under winxp, so I am assuming im using a generic driver, and need something specific..?
<tigerplug> indus, nope - its a tar.gz file
<rbo_> ubottu: thanx
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<dracou> everybody using ubuntu here? ^^
<om26er> how to install intel driver
<rbo_> ))
<FAJ> mrroboto_: pastebin the output of sudo lshw
<JohnQ_> mrroboto_ is your router firmware up to date?
<indus> tigerplug: did u install it?
<mrroboto_> FAJ: Sure thing, I'll so that now
<om26er> i extracted .bz2
<zuluu> dracou, i dont know if everybody does but i am using
<FAJ> mrroboto_: kk
<om26er> and there are many files
<Slart> dracou: not everyone, I suppose.. but the majority does, I think'
<mrroboto_> JohnQ: indeed, it was just updated a couple weeks ago
<DINK_> can someone pastbin me their /etc/default/sysstat?  I need to see what the defaults are
<FAJ> mrroboto_: link here so we can see it :)
<orion76> kubuntu help forum Alsamixer and 5.1 sound only working with 2 speakers
<dracou> cool zuluu... do you use aMsn??? I'm trying to hide offline users, but can't
<indus> tigerplug: its very easy
<indus> tigerplug: http://mattgordon.wordpress.com/howto/installing-a-samsung-printer/
<zuluu> dracou, sorry i use pigdin
<JohnQ_> zuluu from this ubuntu box can you ping the outside world?
<dracou> ayayaya ;-)
<tigerplug> indus, thanks - i'll try that
<dracou> why do I use amsN ???? huuu
<Slart> DINK_: http://pastebin.com/f6cdfe5d0
<zuluu> JohnQ_, yes i can.
<JohnQ_> so whats your main problem
<maythem> hi everyone
<tecknogyk> that's what i was wondering
<zuluu> i cant ping the other pc on my network
<JohnQ_> ah ok
<zuluu> ubuntu too
<tecknogyk> ahh
<Slart> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tecknogyk> zuluu: are your other computers static ip's?
<JohnQ_> so your ubuntu box is acting as the router to provide inet access to your windows machine?
<JohnQ_> correct?
<zuluu> correct
<ectospasm> anyone here use Facebook?  Is there a trick to getting the Facebook webcam doohicky to work?  Flash looks like it loads the app, and it just sits there attempting to load.
<zuluu> tecknogyk, yes sir
<glicks> what the hell
<glicks> i dont get it
<JohnQ_> ok sec lemme look at ifconfig again
<bullgard4> Slart: Thank you for your unfriendly remark. --  From the output from /help network is missing the semantics. semantics is according to ISO/IEC 11179-1:1999: "the branch of linguistic science which deals with the meaning of words (Webster)." The output does not define what is meant by 'user', 'realname', 'host', 'autosendcmd'.
<JohnQ_> what ips did you give the windows box
<glicks> why isnt what i see on the demo live cd what  i get when i actually install it?
<glicks> what the hell?
<dracou> hello world
<tecknogyk> So, are your static ip's on the ubuntu box setup in the same ip range?
<glicks> i tried out the ubuntu netbook remix, and everything worked perfectly so i installed
<FAJ> glicks:  sorry we can't read your mind, want help?
<glicks> and then nothing works right
<glicks> sound didnt work
<zuluu> JohnQ_, 192.168.0.3
<mrroboto_> FAJ: FAJ:  Sorry about the delay there, it went through one of its inactive-but-still-connected spells...  http://pastebin.ca/1463101
<zuluu> JohnQ_, btw the other machine is ubuntu
<glicks> and then when i toggled to classic desktop mode, when i rebooted, none of the gnome panels show up
<JohnQ_> can u ping from windowsxp to router?
<tecknogyk> that would be a yup
<JohnQ_> oh ok
<zuluu> tecknogyk, yes sorry
<FAJ> mrroboto_:  do you have any other computers connected to that?
<glicks> does anyone know whats going on?
<zuluu> JohnQ_, i dont have a router
<lstarnes> glicks: I think the livecd does some extra hardware detection which would slow a normal system down.  If you have the right modules set to load, it should work
<tecknogyk> there aren't any conflicting addy's I'm assuming
<JohnQ_> your ubuntu server
<JohnQ_> thats acting like a router like we just talked about
<mrroboto_> Indeed, both of my room-mates laptops, my desktop, as well as an xbox 360, though only mine one one laptop is connected atm
<glicks> lstarnes, ?
<tecknogyk> Have you set your gateway's up on the other systems?
<mrroboto_> FAJ: Oops, forgot to tag your name >.<
<zuluu> JohnQ_, tecknogyk, oh shoot - i completely forgot - i changed my nick i am the same guy you chatted with a while ago
<glicks> lstarnes, that doesnt make much sense, cause it only has to do the hardware detection once,
<zuluu> im also markymark
<glicks> lstarnes, better a little slow than non functional
<lstarnes> glicks: I'll see if I can figure out what modules you would likely need
<FAJ> mrroboto_:  and yours is the only one acting weirdio?
<zuluu> didnt notice the nick change - i changed in other channel
<tecknogyk> still showing up as zuluu to me
<JohnQ_> zuluu ifconfig -a from the 2nd pc
<glicks> lstarnes, plus, gnome doesnt even load correctly
<JohnQ_> gogo
<Slart> bullgard4: you're welcome.. we aim to please..   nick, user, and realname is the corresponding terms used on IRC.. it's not specific for irssi so it isn't explained further in the client help.. autosendcommand is a command that is sent when you connect to a network.. it's the same kind of command you'd write in your irc client..
<om26er> how to install gma950 driver
<zuluu> JohnQ_, ok
<om26er> plz
<lstarnes> glicks: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<JohnQ_> also the output of route -n zuluu
<glicks> jaunty ubuntu netbook remix
<mrroboto_> FAJ: Mmhmm.  and that was only after I switched from windows to ubuntu =/  Im sitting across the table from the router and my connection shows 68%
<lstarnes> glicks: which model is your computer?
<FAJ> mrroboto_:  ok well the first thing i would do PERSONALLY is to uninstall network-manager and get wicd.... that solved one of my problems.... is there any encryption
<glicks> lstarnes, eee 1000he
<FAJ> mrroboto_: sudo apt-get install wicd           will uninstall network-manager and install wicd
<FAJ> !package wicd > mrroboto_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package wicd
<FAJ> -.-
<kandinski> I am installing an ubuntu system, and by default the mount options are relatime. I don-t see how that-s useful in my laptop. Can I go for noatime? I also have separate partitioins for / and /home; should the noatime/relatime choice be diffrent for each?
<adam7> !info wicd | mrroboto_
<ubottu> mrroboto_: wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<JohnQ_> Hello, I use a vpn and route all my traffic through it, I want to use iptables -nat function to route all my web browsing traffic through eth0 and not the vpn tunnel, i cant find much about it online anyone decent with iptables awake?
<bullgard4> Slart: Thank you.
<FAJ> ahh!  thank you adam7
<adam7> FAJ: np :)
<mrroboto_> FAJ: WPA, yes.  Will that command work while I'm connected wirelessly or will it dump me before it loads wicd?
<lstarnes> glicks: have you checked the sound mixer?
<jackphil> when use cp -RL, how to ignore the errors
<Slart> bullgard4: basically I think you need to lookup information on IRC to find out what a realname/nick/user and so on is supposed to be.. wikipedia might have info/links to specs.. there might be some information on the irssi site too but I think wikipedia might be more useful
<tigerplug> indus, thanks - worked perfect
<jackphil> for example, the link is breaked
<adam7> mrroboto_: if you remove network-manager while connected, you'll probably dump your conncetion
<zuluu> JohnQ_, im back, er, like how am i going to show you results if the other pc is not connected...
<glicks> yes lstarnes but now i cant check anything anymore because when it boots up it boots into a gnome without panels or menus
<Syrius> hello
<FAJ> mrroboto_:  unfortunately it will have to dump you off of wifi.... but it will then install wicd, and honestly i have had 99.9999% luck with wicd.  same thing happened with me concerning wpa... installed wicd over nm and works charmingly
<Jimi_Neutral> dammit why do i have to identify my nick everytime i log into ##C
<zuluu> JohnQ_, pc2 is at the other room btw
<JohnQ_> ok one the other pc set this i will make a pastebin for u
<lstarnes> Jimi_Neutral: you could try configuring your client to handle identification automatically
<keepguessing> I am running ubuntu in a virtual machine ... are there any tools like add and remove programs which will tell me about installed files their size... I am very low on disk space and wanted to freeup some
<keepguessing> thanks for your guidance
<zuluu> JohnQ_, awesome
<JohnQ_> you are editing /etc/network/interfaces
<JohnQ_> ?
<Syrius> how much space does a pbuilder for minimal installation with just build-essentials added ?
<zuluu> yes
<mrroboto_> FAJ: Similar interface?  I do kind of like my little notifier area icon...
<zuluu> JohnQ_, yes
<JohnQ_> k hold
<Slart> bullgard4: this might be one source of information.. although it might be a bit heavy if you're just looking for an overview http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1459
<satellite> keepguessing: are you running GNOME?
<lstarnes> glicks: I'm not sure what would be causing that
<Jimi_Neutral> lstar
<Jimi_Neutral> lstarnes, how would i do that
<Syrius> hmm its unpacking now
<JohnQ_> wait how the fuck do u have both eth1 and eth2 binded with the same ip
<lstarnes> Jimi_Neutral: which client do you use?
<JohnQ_> zuluu
<Slart> keepguessing: synaptic will show you "installed size".. I think you can get the same information using command line tools too
<Syrius> doesn't seem to take up that much space
<Slart> !language | JohnQ_
<ubottu> JohnQ_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Jimi_Neutral> lstarnes, Xchat
<JohnQ_> !nazi Slart
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nazi Slart
<lstarnes> Jimi_Neutral: regular xchat or xchat-gnome?
<tecknogyk> his second pastebin showed them as different
<keepguessing> Start: yes
<zuluu> JohnQ_, I edited the etc/network/interfaces file?
<FAJ> mrroboto_: lololol yah i know the feeling :D i like it that way too, the notifications is set to come out soon on wicd, like literally from 1.5.9 to 1.6.0, so prolly the next wicd update will do it, i looked up the same thing online.  the biggest thing is to get to encryption you need to use the little arrow next to the essid and click advanced settings.  it's pretty laid out from there
<Slart> JohnQ_: channel policy.. not my personal rule
<JohnQ_> ok have one a .1
<JohnQ_> and one .2
<brEz> can you install ubuntu on a HP t5735 Thin client computer?
<FAJ> !language | JohnQ_
<ubottu> JohnQ_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<JohnQ_> its 4am and your crying about the fbomb
<Guest55665> hi everybody ^^
<JohnQ_> get a grip
<adam7> FAJ: if you want 1.6.0, http://downloads.wicd.net/pkgs/ then click the ubuntu version
<tecknogyk> I agree JohnQ
<kandinski> JohnQ_: not that I care about the fbomb, but its 6pm here
<kandinski> not all the world is your timezone or your sensibility
<JohnQ_> Hello, I use a vpn and route all my traffic through it, I want to use iptables -nat function to route all my web browsing traffic through eth0 and not the vpn tunnel, i cant find much about it online anyone decent with iptables awake?
<satellite> keepguessing: click the main button, or Applications... and click Add/Remove
<zuluu> tecknogyk, me too JohnQ
<FAJ> JohnQ_:  remmeber that your timezone is not the only one being used here.
<Jimi_Neutral> lstarnes, umm sorry i dont know
<glicks> no one is ever on in ubuntu-eeepc
<JohnQ_> FAJ really thats how the world works eh
<JohnQ_> interesting
<keepguessing> satellite: lolz thanks !!!
<tecknogyk> lol
<satellite> keepguessing: you will have to go into the settings, and add a couple size columns
<FAJ> mrroboto_: see adam7's comment to me above and it will give you it for notifications
<zuluu> JohnQ_, i will be right back dont leave ok.
<zuluu> JohnQ_, ^^
<lstarnes> Jimi_Neutral: try setting your nickserv password as the server password for freenode
 * zuluu is rebooting
<JohnQ_> k
<Guest55665> i have a problem , who can help me ?
<FAJ> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lstarnes> Jimi_Neutral: you can do that from XChat > Network List > FreeNode > Edit...
<ethan_space> hi any suggestions how to fix grub ...super grub doesnt ...windows fixmbr doesnt work either...unable to boot into windows
<keepguessing> satellite: I do not find any settings tab here
<mrroboto_> FAJ: Stupendous o.O  I'll go find a patch cable and give it a shot
<adam7> !grub | ethan_space
<ubottu> ethan_space: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ethan_space> i installed ubuntu in a external hardwire while i had windows on the primary harddrive..by mistake it didnt choose
<Guest55665> the other day a technical install in my pc shop a router vine1000
<tecknogyk> weird, super grub has always worked for me.
<Guest55665> and don't say me the user and passwrod
<glicks> how the hell can everything work from the live usb and then when i install that it stops working?
<ethan_space> to install GRUB in the exterhnal so it courruputed windows MBR
<ethan_space> thanks ubottu
<Jimi_Neutral> lstarnes, ok ty, i will check that
<ethan_space> i tried super grub methid it didnt work
<FAJ> mrroboto_:  lol you don't really need a wired connection... you can connect w/ wicd right away, but i would first do it through the repoes, so all the dependencies are satisfied.
<JohnQ_> tecknogyk what internal ips did he decent on?
<tecknogyk> 192
<tecknogyk> oops...
<tecknogyk> 192.168.0.1 & 192.168.0.2
<JohnQ_> 0.1 or 1.1
<JohnQ_> ok
<JohnQ_> does he even have nat setup?
<tecknogyk> Have no clue.  I would assume since his XP machine can access the net
<satellite> keepguessing: its under edit i believe..
<xhema> Ubuntu Çlirimtare e Kosovës
<JohnQ_> weird
<FAJ> !kosovo | xhema
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kosovo
<FAJ> hahah oh...
<keepguessing> satellite there is no edit tab
<JohnQ_> with those 169 ips how the hell did he do it
<tecknogyk> The only thing I can think of is that his other machine doesn't have the gateway setup since he said it's setup static.
<xhema> Ubuntu Liberation of Kosovo
<termos> i want to run gnome-settings-daemon when x starts, i put "exec gnome-settings-daemon&" in both .xinitrc and .xsession but nothing seems to work.
<tecknogyk> Yeah, it doesn't make sense.
<JohnQ_> yeh i was just gonna make him a interfaces post
<FAJ> !ubuntu | xhema
<ubottu> xhema: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<JohnQ_> need to know which IP he is using for the gateway tho
<ethan_space> thanks for the links ..will that method help in recovering windows after the former has been rendered unbootable after isntalling ubuntu 9.04?
<Myrtti> JohnQ_: please behave yourself. If someone nicely asks you to stop being rude, then it's nice if you'd stop
<tecknogyk> Well, gotta 50/50 chance....lol.
<JohnQ_> Hello, I use a vpn and route all my traffic through it, I want to use iptables -nat function to route all my web browsing traffic through eth0 and not the vpn tunnel, i cant find much about it online anyone decent with iptables awake?
<tecknogyk> wtf?  seriuocly
<tecknogyk> seriously
<FAJ> ethan_space: i know personally for me the first few times with the sgd i did it wrong... so it didn't work... just fyi
<JohnQ_> What now?
<Slart> ethan_space: installing ubuntu after windows doesn't usually render windows unbootable
<tecknogyk> where was he being rude?
<Myrtti> tecknogyk: mind your language, we've got people from different cultures and ages here
<tecknogyk> what language?
<JohnQ_> unreal
<Slart> ethan_space: it's supposed to just give you a grub menu choice for booting windows
<Myrtti> tecknogyk: the three letter acronym
<tecknogyk> omg
<JohnQ_> i sit here and nicely help people and you are getting pissed cause i say fuck?
<ethan_space> slart ...thanks...but in my case that is what has happened ..which i tried to boot windows its giving a GRUB error
<Myrtti> tecknogyk: obfuscated swearing is still swearing
<JohnQ_> i havnt seen you help anyone
<Slart> ethan_space: is there a number in the error?
<JohnQ_> and i still havnt been helped
<JohnQ_> you sir are brutal
<ethan_space> yes
<satellite> keepguessing: ahh im sorry! its not add/remove its system>admin>synaptic package manager
<Myrtti> JohnQ_: and that gives you the right to be rude to me that I've not helped today?
<zuluu> hi JohnQ_ im sorry you are not helped
<lstarnes> JohnQ_: it is possible that nobody here knows how to do what you're asking
<FAJ> !patience | JohnQ_:
<ubottu> JohnQ_:: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<dracou> Does anyone know how to hide offline contacts into aMsn when sorted by groups please???? Please private-message me, I'm @ work and can't look non stop at the irc window ;-)
<tecknogyk> People need to grow up
<satellite> g2g... later
<zuluu> JohnQ_, you my friend are awesome
<JohnQ_> yah man no problem if anyone doesnt know
<ethan_space> please give 10 minutes .. i will reboot into windows and tell you .thanks.
<JohnQ_> i am gonna keep asking tho
<Slart> ethan_space: ok
<zuluu> JohnQ_, i can now ping the other pc.
<JohnQ_> ahaha nice
<JohnQ_> what did you figure out
<zuluu> JohnQ_, you figured it out for me.
<zuluu> JohnQ_, ^^
<JohnQ_> ^_^
<FAJ> mrroboto_: is it working out for you?
<JohnQ_> save all those configs to a TXT for next time
<tecknogyk> only in america could a letter be considered bad...lol
<V1RR> hi pople
<V1RR> people*)
<Myrtti> tecknogyk: give it a rest, and move on.
<frodon1> I have an IBM Thinkpad R50e with Intel Extreme graphics chipset, regular driver. Second Life does not display well and is about 5o times slower than it was under Windows XP on the same machine. Any idea how I could fix this?
<JohnQ_> yah its funny
<zuluu> JohnQ_, will do. but one very last question - they said that once two ubuntu computers are connected - File Sharing is automagic right? No need to install samba right?
<V1RR> had installed ubuntu yesterday but have a trouble now installing a package
<Envy0pla> Evening :) I want to access a video of a debate,  but It does not come up for me.  I have installed quite a few add-on's,  and can now apparently see 99% of content so I think it may be the site? A little icon flickers when I try to play it and the actual video is a swfdec (?) I am using 9.04  :)  sorry for the novel.
<JohnQ_> um you can make network mounts
<FAJ> V1RR: can you explain; what package, etc etc?
<JohnQ_> pretty ez
<Slart> tecknogyk: america? in an internation channel dedicated to a.. south-african linux distro? =)
<V1RR> while trying to install network-manager-openvpn
<V1RR> i got an error network-manager-openvpnError: Dependency is not satisfiable: libnm-glib-vpn0 (>= 0.7.0)
<JohnQ_> tecknogyk they just love there rules fuck em
<zuluu> Slart which is headquartered in the UK...
<tecknogyk> Yeah, I'm sure the origin of the distro is the reason for the childish rules.
<V1RR> who will say how can i install it?
<FAJ> V1RR: sudo aptitude network-manager-openvpn
<hateball> Envy0pla: Most likely that video does not work with swfdec/gnash but requires adobe flash
<termos> i want to run gnome-settings-daemon when x starts, i put "exec gnome-settings-daemon&" in both .xinitrc and .xsession but nothing seems to work. how can i run this program at startup?
<Myrtti> JohnQ_: you're wearing out the hospitability of the channel
<cattellar> almost no google widget works
<Envy0pla> Thanks! I'll go find out how to install that :P  :D  <3
<Slart> zuluu: ah.. I was just wondering where they were based.. didn't know it was in uk
<FAJ> mrroboto_: yay nay?
<ethan_space> hi slart ..the error is error 17..loading grub stage 1.5
<Slart> ethan_space: ok.. let me check what error 17 means.. hang on
<ethan_space> ok
<keepguessing> satellite found that the settings tab is in synaptic manager rather than add and remove programs
<zuluu> JohnQ_,  Canonical is registered in the Isle of Man and employs staff around the world, along with its main offices in London, support office in Montreal and OEM team in Lexington, Massachusetts, USA.[6]
<FAJ> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<keepguessing> Better utility to manage diskusage and files is Disk Usage Analyzer :)
<simplexio> im starting dislike this channel. now and some language nazi start complain some words that people use..
<FAJ> !ot
<JohnQ_> zuluu : wrong person :p
<zuluu> JohnQ_,  oh ya lol
<Myrtti> !language
<zuluu> JohnQ_, i cant get your name out of my head :)
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Myrtti> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Slart> ethan_space: hmm.. can you pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<Slart> !pastebin | ethan_space
<ubottu> ethan_space: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<simplexio> thats it..
<tecknogyk> Is there a channel where adults can talk without fear of retribution?
<ircnickiuse> asl ong as I am here - the ubuntu / nx wiki needs updating on keys / desktop / authorized_keys importing
<JohnQ_> efnet -.-
<zuluu> simplexio. i am nice i wont complain if you dont use the f word
<FAJ> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ethan_space> sure thanks
<defrysk> tecknogyk, in non-commercial linux channels
<tecknogyk> I'm aware of that, I'm talking about a channel specific to ubuntu.
<defrysk> tecknogyk, hence my answer
<JohnQ_> not really thats why i still pop in
<zuluu> tecknogyk, i agree
<zuluu> JohnQ_, what should we name such a channel?
<kandinski> tecknogyk: it's not fear of retribution, it's a request for common courtesy
<defrysk> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tecknogyk> It's a personal preference and I find it offending to be constantly monitored for language.  It's not a criticism, I'd really like to know if there is a channel.
<JohnQ_> heh zuluu u will never see me again, this is a kaka
<FAJ> !ot
<kandinski> tecknogyk: I am not afraid of fbombs or sexual talk, but I think it
<JohnQ_> aka*
<ethan_space> my menu.lst is available at http://paste.ubuntu.com/197518/
<tecknogyk> It's not common courtesy...it's catering to immaturity.
<FAJ> !polite
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kandinski> tecknogyk: I am not afraid of fbombs or sexual talk, but I think it's ok to refrain while in #ubuntu
<zuluu> tecknogyk, lets call it #fubuntu
<FAJ> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<FAJ> !get it?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about get it?
<JohnQ_> LOL
<Myrtti> can we PLEASE move on?
<tecknogyk> I don't think a discussion is valid considering how sensitive others are....just want to know if a channel exists or not.
<JohnQ_> maybe if u spam the bot again we can move on
<lstarnes> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Envy0pla> Tyvm Hateball,  Worked a treat!! <3
<kandinski> tecknogyk: refraining from swaring is imho more mature than inability to hold back swearing. It also makes for a better signal/noise ratio
<zuluu> or #alternabuntu
<FAJ> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<hateball> Envy0pla: :)
 * defrysk has seen this issue too often pass by 
<Myrtti> FAJ: yes?
<Slart> ethan_space: where is your windows install located? which hard drive? partition?
<FAJ> !ot | Myrtti
<ubottu> Myrtti: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Myrtti> zuluu: would you PLEASE stop the offtopic and move on?
<tecknogyk> right, because "words" are somehow inherently bad.  I'm sorry but I find that viewpoint childish.
<ethan_space> ok
<FAJ> i dun think they get it?
<Myrtti> FAJ: and I'm here
<FAJ> Myrtti: kk ty
<JohnQ_> Hello, I use a vpn and route all my traffic through it, I want to use iptables -nat function to route all my web browsing traffic through eth0 and not the vpn tunnel, i cant find much about it online anyone decent with iptables awake?
<ethan_space> windows is located in dev/sda1 (only 1 partition) this is the pc harddisk and ubuntu in /dev/sbb1
<ircnickiuse> I am not sure I agree entirely, h asl efree installation is important
<defrysk> sdb1
<V1RR> People, please, who can help me with installing package VPN on Ubuntu 9.04 ??? Please go to private chat...need your help!!!
<ethan_space> sorry ubuntu /dev/sdb1....this is externational harddrive 1st partition
<JohnQ_> V1RR i can help you
<zuluu> Myrtti, ok can you tell me how i access my other ubuntu pc?
<JohnQ_> but i will not cyber u
<defrysk> !private
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Jimi_Neutral> anyone know of a software channel
<Myrtti> zuluu: are you inside secure local area network?
<Slart> ethan_space: ok.. try opening that file you pastebinned.. "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" and remove the two lines starting with "map"
<Myrtti> zuluu: do you need just a file access or do you want to run commands from the other computer as well?
<zuluu> Myrtti, i dont think its secure. but yes i am. both
<JohnQ_> V1RR what is your question
<ethan_space> ok
<Myrtti> zuluu: have you tried/used ssh before?
<Slart> ethan_space: then save it.. and try rebooting
<ethan_space> ok
<JohnQ_> is your config in /etc/openvpn ?
<zuluu> Myrtti no, but can i just use Places > Network? these are 2 ubuntu machines btw not ubuntu and windows
<JohnQ_> v1rr stop private msging me
<ethan_space> just to confirm..i told you ubuntu is in 1st partition of external harddrive is there any command to crosscheck this ?
<Myrtti> zuluu: if you want to run commands on the other computer via the other, then places-network won't be enough
<V1RR> ok
<indus> tigerplug: hi
<V1RR> my problem is: i've installed Ubuntu ut my internet is through VPN
<Slart> ethan_space: well.. the easiest way is to run gparted
<indus> tigerplug: so its printing fine now?
<JohnQ_> zuluu just enable sshd
<V1RR> i've tried to intall network-manager-openvpn but got an error
<V1RR> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libnm-glib-vpn0 (>= 0.7.0)
<JohnQ_> V1RR do you have a client.config?
<zuluu> Myrtti, ok, then share files and do ip masquerading for the mean time
<V1RR> how can i solve this problem?
<Slart> ethan_space: and look at the different partitions.. to see what /dev/sd? name they have
<ethan_space> ok
<zuluu> JohnQ_, sshd has no guid?
<JohnQ_> sshd has no group uid?
<Myrtti> zuluu: the share files should be doable with the places-network, the ip masquerading I have no personal experience on
<JohnQ_> what sir
<zuluu> *gui
<ethan_space> thanks just confirmed the save..what i told is correct. i will edit,save and reboot
<zuluu> Myrtti, the other pc is not appearing but i can ping it.
<V1RR> can someone help me?
<JohnQ_> gui is overrated
<JohnQ_> V1RR i asked you a qustion
<adam_> i want install screem HTML editor
<zuluu> JohnQ_, sshd - ok
<FAJ> JohnQ_: hehe yes and no
<Myrtti> zuluu: does it have nfs or samba installed?
<indus> VIRR:yeah
<V1RR> JohnQ_ can you repeat it?
<Myrtti> zuluu: I might be wrong, but IIRC samba server facilities are not installed by default
<zuluu> Myrtti, only this pc. not the other one - remember its not conencted to the internet
<JohnQ_> V1RR do you have a client.config?
<duo_> uhuh.
<Thraspic> Can I run the startup manager from a command line?
<zuluu> Myrtti, this pc has samba and nfs
<adam_> i want install screem HTML editor
<V1RR> emm...where can i look it?
<indus> networking *uhhh*
<zuluu> Myrtti, but isnt samba for ubuntu and windows
<FAJ> wicd ftw
<JohnQ_> how was your vpn configured before?
<Myrtti> zuluu: er, you wanted to share files with that other computer? then you need a floppy disk or a usb flash stick if it doesn't have network on it :-)
<Myrtti> zuluu: or equivalent
<V1RR> before i used Windows XP
<zuluu> Myrtti, hehehe  - i can ping it
<Slart> adam_: sudo apt-get install screem   or use synaptic
<digdeep> does anyone use dynamic background on ubuntu/kubuntu like this --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0HzZ4YY3Go
<V1RR> installed Ubuntu only yesterday
<JohnQ_> your VPN must have had config files no? if not i cant help you as you are using a different method.
<Slart> digdeep: yes.. it get annoying after a while though
<Myrtti> zuluu: samba is for heterogenious networks, yes. you could try nfs if you don't want to try samba
<Slart> *gets
<adam_> in my home there no INTERNET , than how i intall screem
<Thraspic> I need to access the startup manager, but I do not have access to a shortcut for it.  Any ideas?
<V1RR> the trouble is some Packages not installed and i can't Add new VPN connection in network
<JohnQ_> V1RR u can do it though command line
<JohnQ_> as i do
<zuluu> Myrtti, so you mean to say i have to install samba even on the client?
<Slart> adam_: oh.. hmm... I'm not sure if it's available from the default install cd
<V1RR> how?
<V1RR> what should i write there?
<Myrtti> zuluu: not necessarily on the client, and nfs could do as well
<JohnQ_> did you just enter a login/pass to login to the vpn before?
<Slart> adam_: you could download the deb from package.ubuntu.com and put that on a flash drive
<digdeep> Slart: true :)
<V1RR> now i should enter IP, login, pass to connect
<V1RR> standart VPN..)
<Slart> adam_: you can even use synaptic to create a download script to automate it
<JohnQ_> do you have openvpn installed?
<V1RR> no
<safruhani> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zuluu> Myrtti, ok do i have to install nfs?
<zuluu> Myrtti, or is it pre installed
<JohnQ_> install it
<Slart> digdeep: check the link on the youtube page.. it seems he charges money to download some of those backgrounds.. some are free though
<n0gear> which file should i edit to force resolution to my monitors?
<V1RR> and it's don't wont to install. It writes to me: "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libnm-glib-vpn0 (>= 0.7.0)" while trying to install
<JohnQ_> acutaly iduno what kind of software your VPN provider is using
<JohnQ_> i cant really help you
<Myrtti> zuluu: nfs-kernel stuff needs to be installed by yourself. It's not preinstalled as the policy of Ubuntu is to restrict the preinstallation of software that enable/open ports to the network the machine is in
<zuluu> oh right,
<zuluu> ok
<V1RR> how can i install package with this error?
<zuluu> Myrtti, I will stick with samba then since it is already installed here.
<zuluu> Myrtti i am getting confused though. because i didn't know that I had to isntall samba on the other computer too
<JohnQ_> V1RR sudo apt-get install wicd says ubuntu forms
<JohnQ_> but i dont know what wicd / does
<Myrtti> zuluu: you need it on atleast one of the machines
<JohnQ_> so your on your own
<JohnQ_> google that error msg tho
<defrysk> wicd rules on any de
<termos> how do i run programs when gdm or x start?
<digdeep> Slart: The way it works, the folder contains 4 images and one xml file. The xml file specifies when should display a particular image.
<JohnQ_> zuluu from which every box you want to share files from
<V1RR> i can't understand what you writed...can you repeat to me like to nooby?)
<zuluu> Myrtti, ok, i have it on this machine. and the other ubuntu machine is on. i still can't see the other pc in Places > Network
<ethan_space> hi slart..it didnt help..same status same error
<V1RR> " sudo apt-get install wicd " what it means?
<lstarnes> V1RR: open a terminal then type "sudo apt-get install wicd"
<V1RR> oh underatand
<Slart> digdeep: hmm.. it seems this isn't the same one that I used.. the one I tried had clocks and stuff on it..
<zuluu> JohnQ_, I want to share files from this pc to the other ubuntu pc - the one which does not have samba installed. but which i can ping from here
<JohnQ_> ohboy
<mib> anyone use Feisty and still running well on apt-get-install/update?
<digdeep> Slart: Which one r u using?
<Slart> ethan_space: hmm.. and you're not using some kind of BIOS boot menu thing?
<JohnQ_> ok so what are you waiting for install samba
<lstarnes> mib: feisty is not supported anymore
<V1RR> ok will reboot to ununtu and try this
<JohnQ_> samba is gross btw
<Slart> digdeep: hang on.. let me see if I can find the url again
<zuluu> JohnQ_, its already installed on this pc.
<mib> is there any last version of source list i could get?
<Myrtti> zuluu: have you configured it?
<Parsi> i just installed ubuntu 9.04, but it shows a black screen
<zuluu> Myrtti, yes, in fact i can share files to and from a third windows pc upstairs
<RalphSpencer> How to make sure a program loads each time at startup ? (Preferably in one workspace)
<Slart> digdeep: http://www.vladstudio.com/wallpaperclock/
<JohnQ_> smbclient //192.168.0.1/ipc$ -N zuluu
<JohnQ_> do that from the clinet comp
<JohnQ_> paste me what you get
<Myrtti> zuluu: have you configured it on the machine that's sharing the files?
<Parsi> livecd work
<zuluu> JohnQ_, ummm.  i ill try to do that on the other pc - ok, its in the other room.
<mib> anyone?
<DINK_> does anyone know why my eth0 interface is down evertime i boot up even though I have auto eth0 in /etc/network/interface
<zuluu> Myrtti, i have not configured samba on the 2nd ubuntu machine - since you said i dont need to configure or install samba on the other ubuntu machine
<JohnQ_> DINK_ pastebin your interfaces file
<brennus> ok, so it's apparently impossible for me to add new music to my library in Rythmbox. Not only does it refuse to recognize new files or folders placed into my Music folder, it refuses to play music which is not already in the libary. Help?
<Parsi> does anyone know why ubuntu shows a black sceen after getting username and password?
<Myrtti> zuluu: of course you need to configure it on the samba server, not on the client machine
<JohnQ_> brennus get a better mp3 player iduno hah
<safruhani> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Corey> I have installed LAMP, but phpmyadmin is working when I nav to localhost/phpmyadmin
<glicks> is anyone running ubuntu netbook remix?
<DINK_> JohnQ_, http://pastebin.com/d4e39a6c4
<JohnQ_> k
<Corey> Can anyone help me ?
<mib> anyone has last supported source list for feisty?
<JohnQ_> DINK - try adding mapping hotplug
<JohnQ_>         script grep
<JohnQ_>         map eth0
<Parsi> ubuntu does not show desktop:(
<JohnQ_> starting from hotplug
<harahauk> Parsi: try the command "startx
<JohnQ_> err mapping hotplug
<harahauk> if that doesnt help try "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop"
<RalphSpencer> How to make sure a program loads each time at startup ? (Preferably in one workspace)
<frotz47> JohnQ_: he spelled eth0 wrong
<DINK_> frotz47, lol thanks
<Parsi> harahauk: it says xserver started already
<zuluu> JohnQ_, it says: Anonymous Login Successful [Domain=MSHOME] [OS=Unix] [Version=Samba 3.3.2] - or something like that
<JohnQ_> frotz47 good eyes
<JohnQ_> i dont think i have ever seen that
<JohnQ_> zuluu sick
<JohnQ_> smb is working atleast
<zuluu> JohnQ_, ??
<klem> hi
<JohnQ_> u just connected to the samba server
<Parsi> i think there is some problems with xserver configs
<mib> how aboutr dapper ?
<mib> is it still supported?
<WinFanBoy> Windows is so much better than Ubuntu
<JohnQ_> hahaha
<JohnQ_> who does this
<zuluu> JohnQ_, also, it said something like NT_STATUS_NETWORK_ACCESS_DENIED listing
<zuluu> JohnQ_, when i tried to execute ls on the prompt
<WinFanBoy> I just like windows because it's the most secure OS there is
<Parsi> where is xserver config file?
<zuluu> WinFanboy: Thats great have fun playing with your Windows
<JohnQ_> zuluu honestly i know next to nothing about samba but it sounds like because your logged in anonymously you dont have read permissions
<tecknogyk> zuluu, he's a troll.
<lstarnes> WinFanBoy: This is a support channel for people who actually use ubuntu.  Windows-related talk belongs in ##windows, not here
<zuluu> tecknogyk, yup
<GutZuWiSSeN> Hi, is there a howto about two dependendend select fields with zend_form? like the hierselect in quickform
<termos> how can i run program at gdm startup/x startup? .xsessions does not seem to do anything, neither does .xinitrc
<bob_f> termos: .Xsession
<glicks> how come cheese cant detect my built in webcam?
<WinFanBoy> Sorry boys, I'm actually a fan. My brother didn't believe people would have a problem if I said that. My intention was to prove otherwise. Ubuntu is :-)
<JohnQ_> get a hobby
<bobwhoops> Hey all, I'm trying to cd into a directory on a mounted hard drive as root, but it says permission denied, even though I own the directory and read is allowed. What could be causing this?
<zuluu> !ot | WinFanBoy
<ubottu> WinFanBoy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<soloslinger> amen
<zuluu> did i do that right?
<UbuntuFanBoy> JohnQ_: Noted, sorry for disrupting the channel.
<UbuntuFanBoy> zuluu: Yep
<zuluu> lol k
<JohnQ_> i think > will make it a priv8 msg
<zuluu> man my network config is messed up. the other pcs have lost their internet connection.
 * JohnQ_ runs away
<UbuntuFanBoy> zuluu: Is someone helping you with your problem? Do you need help?
<zuluu> UbuntuFanBoy, no, yes
<zuluu> UbuntuFanBoy, i mean yes, yes
<bob_f> termos: Usually it's simpler to just symlink your .Xsession to your .xinitrc.
<zuluu> UbuntuFanBoy, i can ping another ubuntu pc but i cannot see it in network > places
<termos> bob_f: .Xsession did not seem to work either
<Parsi> UbuntuFanBoy: can you help me?
<bob_f> termos: Are you choosing the right session when you login ?
<JohnQ_> zuluu MSHOME do you have that set for all you workgroups?
<dsdeiz> yeah, .Xsession or .xsession doesn't seem to work for me too
<UbuntuFanBoy> zuluu: do you have sharing turned on or installed on the other machines? I don't think you will see other Ubuntu machines on the same network by defaukt
<bob_f> It's always .Xsession. The case matters.
<UbuntuFanBoy> Parsi: What do you need help with?
<dsdeiz> is it ~/.Xsession ?
<zuluu> JohnQ_, no
<glicks> can anyone help me get cheese detecting my built in webcam on my EEEpc
<Parsi> UbuntuFanBoy: ubuntu shows a black screen after getting username and password
<bobwhoops> How can I mount a filesystem and tell it to ignore permissions?
<termos> bob_f: hmm i don't know, i select my wm which is ion
<UbuntuFanBoy> JohnQ_:  He said other Ubuntu machine. Would ubuntu use MSHOME? (Not sure, I wouldn't think so though(
<dsdeiz> i've got the same issue as termos though i'm using xmonad instead of iion
<zuluu> UbuntuFanBoy, JohnQ_ knows that I have another 2 machines
<JohnQ_> UbuntuFanBoy he posted info of him connecting to the samba server
<UbuntuFanBoy> Parsi: Maybe it's a problem with your xorg config. What recent changes have you made?
<bob_f> termos: Then select the option that loads for .Xsession instead (the second one, I forget the precise wording) and have your .Xsession script load ion.
<JohnQ_> which is ubuntu
<Parsi> UbuntuFanBoy: i just installed
<JohnQ_> and it had the workgroup name MSHOME
<Parsi> it was first login
<UbuntuFanBoy> JohnQ_:  Ah, I see.
<zuluu> UbuntuFanBoy, 1 is XP and the other is ubuntu. the strange and weird fact is = the windows xp can see me and i can see it.
<zuluu> UbuntuFanBoy, but the ubuntu client cannot
<bob_f> Samba client, you mean ?
<dsdeiz> bobwhoops: would "sudo -o rw, user device dir" work?
<zuluu> at least in Network > Places
 * glicks sighs
<dsdeiz> sudo mount *
<zuluu> bob_f no i meant the other ubuntu client
<xiong> if anyone is willing to guess whether this is an ubuntu bug or a mediawiki bug: http://beyondeuclid.com/w/index.php?title=Talk:Classical_Parabola&action=history
<UbuntuFanBoy> Parsi: Did you use the Live installer or alternate install?
<bob_f> "ubuntu client" ?
<glicks> i feel duped that the live cd is not what you get when you actually install it
<xiong> those funny characters??
<zuluu> bob_f ok the "other ubuntu computer"
<ethan_space> hi slart...sorry got disconnected due to wireless issue
<Parsi> UbuntuFanBoy: live installer. LiveCD works!
<ethan_space> no i am not using any network manager
<JohnQ_> Hello, I use a vpn and route all my traffic through it, I want to use iptables -nat function to route all my web browsing traffic through eth0 and not the vpn tunnel, i cant find much about it online anyone decent with iptables awake?
<Slart> ethan_space: no worries..
<termos> bob_f: thanks that worked, i thought i did it differently earlier though
<UbuntuFanBoy> zuluu: Are you using iptables rules on the other Ubuntu machine? You said pings do get a reply?
<Slart> ethan_space: so, still the same error.. odd
<ethan_space> yes
<bob_f> JohnQ_: I just use shorewall, it's a whole lot easier than iptables config.
<bob_f> termos: You might want to tell dsdeiz how to do it as well, I'm outta here.
<zuluu> UbuntuFanBoy, the other ubuntu pc is a fresh install
<JohnQ_> shorewall is a firewall no?
<whatvn> afternoon!
<JohnQ_> a script that uses iptables on the backend?
<ethan_space> so i have to reinstall windows or is there any other thing i can try ?
<Guiri> Does Ubuntu have any bugs with the libapache2-mod-mysql? My problem only seems to come up googling in debian based distributions
<dsdeiz> ok, got it thanks
<brunner> Does anyone know how many USB devices can exist on one system?
<Guiri> I can't get the module to work and when I tail the error.log it says that the AuthMySqlEnable isn't recognized
<whatvn> ethan_space: remove ubuntu and reinstalled windows?
<termos> dsdeiz: i selected "Run Xclient script" in GDM, and put whatever i wanted to run in .Xsession and had "ion3" on the last line. you'd probably want to run xmonad though
<termos> oh you got it
<V1RR> again me :)
<Parsi> UbuntuFanBoy: any solution?
<ethan_space> first i had windows ,then installed ubuntu on an external h/w ...now unabel to boot windows
<mib> any solution to my problem?
<V1RR> i've typed in terminal " sudo apt-get install wicd" but got an error "E: can't find packet wicd"
<zuluu> UbuntuFanBoy, yes pigns get a reply
<zuluu> *pings
<UbuntuFanBoy> zuluu: This may sound odd but are you using OpenDNS?
<zuluu> UbuntuFanBoy, no
<ethan_space> any suggestion on how to recover windows?
<V1RR> JohnQ_ are you here?
<kryle> hey everyone, im thinking of try out fluxbox, but i just want  to know, i run ubuntu now, so if i install fluxbox, will it show up as a alternative in the login screen ?
<JohnQ_> no
<brennus> ethan_space: Have you removed (unmounted) the HDD?
<whatvn> kryle: you choose fluxbox session
<zuluu> UbuntuFanBoy, i think i got it
<V1RR> i've typed in terminal " sudo apt-get install wicd" but got an error "E: can't find packet wicd"
<Slart> ethan_space: I don't know really.. you shouldn't have to reinstall windows.. but I can't really think of a reason for it not to work
<JohnQ_> V1RR go in stall windows or learn that google is your friend
<whatvn> V1RR: aptitude search wicd
<UbuntuFanBoy> zuluu: Try this, goto Places -> Connect To Server and then enter the IP address of the machine you want to connect to (from the machine that sees nothing). Enter the share name as well as the username and password if you're using them.
<JohnQ_> copy error msg
<kryle> <whatvn> Thank you  !!!
<JohnQ_> paste error msg
<cwillu> JohnQ_, that wasn't really called for
<ethan_space> ok
<JohnQ_> ?
<ethan_space> brennus which h/w you are referring to...the pc harddrive right ?
<cwillu> V1RR, what's the problem you're having?
<UbuntuFanBoy> JohnQ_: I'm guessing the google remark.
<JohnQ_> have fun :)
<whatvn> ethan_space: I think he mean the external
<brennus> ethan_space: What I mean to ask, is whether you have unplugged your external hard drive before rebooting?
<ethan_space> yes
<ethan_space> i have unplugged it
<ethan_space> i get grub error 17
<zuluu> mbr corrupted...
<Slart> oh.. dont unplug it
<ethan_space> actually i have tried both ..uplugged and without unplugging ..hasnt helped
<Slart> ethan_space: it needs the external drive connected.. that's where the boot files are..
<xiong> this is definitely an ubuntu bug -- i'm not seeing the entity &rarr; although perhaps it's numeric
<ethan_space> yes the error i get when i keep ext harddrive and try to choose windows is
<zuluu> UbuntuFanBoy, I will reboot again
<Slart> ethan_space: just thought of something.. try running this in a terminal "sudo update-grub" .. then reboot again
<ethan_space> error 13:invalid or unsupported executable format
<cwillu> xiong, where doesn't it work?
<ethan_space> ok
<xiong> cwillu, it DOES work here: http://beyondeuclid.com/wiki/User_talk:Bear
<UbuntuFanBoy> zuluu: did that not work? specifying the share name often works for me when Network Places doesn't
<xiong> cwillu, it DOES NOT work here: http://beyondeuclid.com/w/index.php?title=Talk:Classical_Parabola&action=history
<cwillu> xiong, probably the font doesn't include it
<ethan_space> ok updated grub i will rebbot and check
<xiong> on the second page, the first line of the history shows three funny characters on my screen -- what do you see?
<cwillu> → <-that, right
<cwillu> xiong, ?
<xiong> i see that as a rarr on xchat, no prob
<xiong> and on the first page i linked, also no prob
<cwillu> xiong, sec, let me play with firebug for a sec
<mib> anyopne?
<MetaMorfoziS> Hi all, i'm on jaunty and i'm getting dependency problems when apt-get install apache2.
<MetaMorfoziS> prob: http://pastebin.com/m32924a73  sources.list : http://pastebin.com/m6711ca15
<NicEXE> I need some help installing ubuntu on my MacBook Pro. can anyone help me? how should I start?
<MetaMorfoziS> please help me somebody:)
<xiong> cwillu, probably related, this page shows funny chars in the middle of the image dimension lines: http://beyondeuclid.com/wiki/Image:Playground_Pythagoras.png
<JohnQ_> Hello, I use a vpn and route all my traffic through it, I want to use iptables -nat function to route all my web browsing traffic through eth0 and not the vpn tunnel, i cant find much about it online anyone decent with iptables awake?
<xiong> cwillu, so, eg, 144 ?? 72 px -- except that the ?s are non standard reversed out of black diamonds -- placeholders, i guess
<FeasibilityStudy> NicEXE: just download the liveCD for your architecture.
<tiro> hello people
<cwillu> xiong, well, strictly speaking it's exactly the standard of what you're supposed to do if a renderer is presented with an unknown entity
<cwillu> xiong, I can splice → into that page and have it work though, give me another sec :p
<cwillu> xiong, I'm suspicious that your webserver is changing something out on you
<xiong> cwillu, i understand that on some level this is a graceful failure -- but it's still a failure -- do i need to install another font or is the issue deeper?
<NicEXE> FeasibilityStudy: I remember when I tried to boot 8.10 on-the-fly I was getting some errors.
<FeasibilityStudy> NicEXE what arch are those Macbooks?  Intel, right?
<cwillu> xiong, what's the difference between those two pages?  is it just that one uses the char directly, and the other uses the xml entity?
<NicEXE> intel
<JohnQ_> NicEXE google Macbook <your version > install ubuntu
<NicEXE> JohnQ_: I already did that but I just can't understand the use of rEFIt
<JohnQ_> rEFIt
<JohnQ_> ?
<NicEXE> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation
<xiong> cwillu, i'm talking to a guy on #mediawiki about this -- would you please join #codebug
<JohnQ_> iduno find a maclover hippie
<mib> gah
<blii2> hello there - i am trying to compile KontrollerLab for ubuntu 9.04 64bit and have some dependency problem: finally configure tells me that i need the program "mcopidl", that should be in libarts1-dev, this package has as an dependency libartsc0-dev, which i installed, but its not possible to install libarts1-dev then, because he means still that this dependency is unsolved - can anyone help me out?
<JohnQ_> NicEXE
<JohnQ_> looks like its for dualbooting
<ActionParsnip> hey guys
<NicEXE> yes, I want to keep Leopard
<ActionParsnip> does banshee need an  x server to run?
<JohnQ_> Install rEFIt first and make sure it is working (you should get a boot chooser on startup…)
<blii2> and i cant install libartsc0-dev, because it needs libartsc0 which is insalled
<keepguessing> How can I see the amount of available sharedmemory in ubuntu?
<NicEXE> I know to read the instructions... why rEFIt is needed?
<JohnQ_> free -m
<JohnQ_> ?
<JohnQ_> NicEXE its a boot loader
<cwillu> keepguessing, define shared memory
<JohnQ_> that works with MACOSX
<JohnQ_> is my best guess
<keepguessing> shared memory among processes
<keepguessing> used created by IPC
<blii2>  
<keepguessing> s/by/for
<cwillu> keepguessing, I don't know that there's a direct manner pre-installed, one sec
<ActionParsnip> keepguessing: free will show ram usage if you mean that?
<NicEXE> JohnQ_: BootCamp is a bootloader too
<ActionParsnip> keepguessing: top will show ram / cpu usage for all running apps
<NicEXE> that's already on intel macs
<cwillu> keepguessing, "top" has a shr colum that is related
<cwillu> but that doesn't tell you the total
<JohnQ_> NicEXE sweet does the readme say to use BootCamp or rEFT w/e
<cwillu> ActionParsnip, it doesn't have a separate daemon if that's what you mean
<ircnickiuse> hej, keyboard mapping issue on vnc / ubuntu 9.04, stat
<ircnickiuse> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<ircnickiuse> in case anyone needs help finding the answer for me
<ActionParsnip> cwillu: bah, ok thanks duder
<JohnQ_> LOL
<defrysk> htop is an improved top
<ircnickiuse> htop is an awesome top
<bladad> the ubuntu installer told me the wrong partition and I just blasted my vista install..............
<glicks> how do i install flash on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> ircnickiuse: depends on the app you are using, maybe there are keyboard settings in the app. You can use x forwarding or ssh if you want a slicker (and securer) way to connect to the remote system
<Darael> !flash | glicks
<ubottu> glicks: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ActionParsnip> !flash > glicks
<ubottu> glicks, please see my private message
<Oins> !help |Oins
<ubottu> Oins, please see my private message
<ircnickiuse> asdf becomes -> abfh
<ircnickiuse> more secure
<mobi-sheep> I like htop -- and I like gnome-system-monitor too. :)
<cwillu> bladad, the pithy remark would be to say that's not a bug, it's a feature, but...
<cwillu> bladad, I don't believe the installer makes suggestions of that nature though:  it'll let you blow away an existing partition, but the default is to resize and create a new one
<ActionParsnip> ircnickiuse: then the keyboard language may be set incorrectly for the remote keyboard on the server side
<ircnickiuse> Nom-, it is some weird bug "asdf abfh" in google finds it
<ActionParsnip> ircnickiuse: vnc traffic is completely unencrypted so is not secure, you can connect via an ssh tunnel to add security though
<ActionParsnip> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<brunner> Is there any reason that a random USB hub on newegg wouldn't work with Ubuntu?
<brunner> I mean, most of them should be plug-and-play, right?
<bladad> this shit gave me wrong info
<kamal> hi
<bladad> it said /dev/sda1 vista
<glicks> can anyone help me install falsh, that link doesnt work
<glicks> flash
<bladad> fucking fuck you people and your fucking shit
<Darael> glicks: what seems to be the issue with it?
<ethan_space> thanks slart ...you have made my day..it worked
<ActionParsnip> brunner: provided it obeys the standard it should work
<DFarmer> glicks:
<bladad> fucking cock smooching piece of shit
<bladad> fuck you
<Slart> ethan_space: ah.. it was the sudo update-grub thing?
<FloodBot1> bladad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bladad> you hear me
<DFarmer> glicks: Open up a terminal
<ActionParsnip> brunner: try it in a different port
<glicks> Darael, im tryin to install flash
<Darael> !ohmy | bladad
<ubottu> bladad: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<cwillu> bladad, the partition names are set by the whoever installed vista
<ethan_space> yes it was
<kamal> I am using ATI Radeon Driver Open Source
<Slart> ethan_space: sweet.. I'll have to remember that
<glicks> yes DFarmer
<DFarmer> glicks: Then type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ethan_space> yeh
<bladad> partitions in vista dont have /dev/sda
<Darael> glicks: OK, do you want to use the "official" adobe one, or one of the free implementations?
<cwillu> bladad, if somebody called one partition vista and another one data (or whatever), then the installer can't do anything more than repeat what it reads from the computer
<glicks> Darael, the official adobe one
<DFarmer> glicks: That'll install Flash, Java, and loads of other stuff which is really quite useful, but not open source
<kamal> I feel the ATI Open source driver is running on 24 bit color depth
<lich0r> !ohmy | Darael
<ubottu> Darael: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Slart> bladad: nope.. was there a howto that said it did?
<kamal> how to enable 32 bit
<lich0r> I hate it when people use that bot :/
<cwillu> bladad, and if that data was wrong, then you should talk to the person who set it up like that originally
<lich0r> sleep well everyone
<kamal>  and 3enabling D
<Darael> glicks: then, as DFarmer says, "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<kamal> 3D
<bladad> the installer gave wrong info PERIOD
<Darael> lich0r: say wha?
<glicks> DFarmer, it says it couldnt find that package
<cwillu> bladad, no, it didn't.  It reads exactly what the hardware tells it.  There's no autodetection going on there
<kamal> I feel the ATI Open source driver is running on 24 bit color depth
<bladad> so why during the installer it said "/dev/sda1 WINDOWS VISTA"
<kamal> how to enable 32bit color depth
<kamal> also 3D
<Darael> glicks: OK, you need to enable extra repo compoents
<Slart> bladad: that was probably the name of the partition
<bladad> no
<Darael> glicks: go to system->administration->software sources
<DFarmer> glicks: Do what he says, he knows more than me ;)
<cwillu> bladad, because the first partition on the first drive had the label "windows vista" set on it by whoever made that partition originally
<bladad> ive done  3 computers already using this method
<bladad> this time
<bladad> bug
<bladad> piece of shit
<glicks> Darael, restricted repo is checked
<Slart> bladad: if you just want to shout profanities, this isn't the channel for it
<cwillu> bladad, calm down or you're going to find yourself not in the channel any more
<bladad> calm down?
<Darael> glicks: all fou components on the first tab?
<cwillu> that's right
<Slart> bladad: if you want help we might be able to provide that.. but you will have to calm down
<glicks> yes Darael
<david00> Hi all
<Darael> glicks: strange...
<david00> I got a little further since yesterday...
<glicks> maybe i need to upgrade
<Darael> glicks: OK, we could try updating your package cache before the install... bu first, go to the econd tab and check the partner repositrory if it's there and disabled
<david00> I'm installing from netboot.  I got to the 'select and install software' stage, but now the installer seems to have hung on 'Configuring scrollkeeper'
<glicks> Darael, thats disabled
<Darael> glicks: try enebling it first. I'm not certain, but it might be needed
<ActionParsnip> david00: try a reboot and select a different source
<supersasho> hi.. how can i install emacs? but offline. (which packages should i download and take them on another computer (Jaunty) to install it)?
<ActionParsnip> supersasho: look into aptoncd
<david00> ActionParsnip: All packages are already downloaded, I think - plus this is a netboot - do you mean use a different mirror?
<Darael> glicks: when you close the software sources dialog it'll request that you update the package cache - let it do that
<kamal> How to Install ATI Properitary Driver on Jaunty ?
<ActionParsnip> yeah a different mirror, see if its any friendlier, you could also check your ram is healthy
<supersasho> ActionParsnip: thank you very much :)
<david00> ActionParsnip: thanks
<greenkernel> hello ...
<david00> ActionParsnip: I spoke too soon...  It just finished setting up.  About 30 minutes to configure scrollkeeper!  It is a netbook I guess ;)
<ActionParsnip> !hi | greenkernel
<ubottu> greenkernel: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kamal> In Opensource ATI driver,  I could see screen flickering on Firefox?  How to fix it
<greenkernel> Could somebody help me boot OpenBSD on Ubuntu system, please?
<ActionParsnip> david00: true. just let it play. go out for a bit, when you get back it ill be done
<ActionParsnip> greenkernel: virtualbox is one way
<Darael> glicks: if that's not working, you may want to try installing the package from the "add/remove" section under applications - if there's something preventing it downloading (needing to enable anything, etc) it ought to prompt you
<kamal> In Opensource ATI driver,  I could see screen flickering on Firefox?  How to fix it
<david00> ActionParsnip: cheers
<greenkernel> If I have a choice, I don't want to use third party software .. I just want to boot with GRUB ..
<ActionParsnip> greenkernel: you will need to resize the ubuntu partitions so you can dualboot
<ActionParsnip> greenkernel: fyi, Linux is made entirely of 3rd party apps
<cwillu> (think he meant proprietary :p)
<ActionParsnip> cwillu: virtualbox-ose ;)
<greenkernel> how could I resize my partition? .. here is my fdisk result : http://pastebin.ca/1463198
<ActionParsnip> !resize
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resize
<ActionParsnip> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<cwillu> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<vigo> !gparted
<nutobuntu> greenkernel: gparted
<ActionParsnip> greenkernel: boot to livecd, you can resize there as the partitions will be unmounted
<ActionParsnip> greenkernel: make sure your backups are recent so that you cannot lose any data by accident
<greenkernel> I have already made partitions for both Linux and BSD ...
<greenkernel> and I have already installed OpenBSD in one of my primary partitions ...
<GhostWolf76> hey can anyone help me.. im trying to figure out how to use my webcam its a logitech webcam and im using kubuntu 8.04
<greenkernel> you can see it here : http://pastebin.ca/1463198
<vigo> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ActionParsnip> greenkernel: then if BSD is already installed then you simply need to add an option to menu.lst
<exco> I have a system that locks up after some seconds / can I just put the harddisk in another computer and run all updates to see if that fixes it, or isn't it a good idea because of different hardware and such?
<cwillu> exco, should Just Work
<greenkernel> Here is my menu.list : http://pastebin.ca/1463201
<jado> hi, where do you usually install your softwares (when installing manually) ?
<HugoDaniel> hi
<GhostWolf76> don't why ppl can't just simply help and not just give me links to help..
<ActionParsnip> exco: you could boot to livecd then chroot to the drive. You could also fsck the drive as well as check yor ram using the livecd
<cwillu> jado, /usr/local/bin
<greenkernel> But, it doesn't work for OpenBSD ...
<jado> cwillu: thanks
<om26er> how to install xorg server
<HugoDaniel> i have this remote server with a ubuntu 8.04 installed, to which i have ssh access, how do i know if its ubuntu server or normal ubuntu ?
<HugoDaniel> how can i tell ?
<ActionParsnip> GhostWolf76: often what is asked is long ad complicated. If a resolve in step by step instructions exists online..why not use them?
<cwillu> GhostWolf76, because 90% of the time that's exactly what you need :p
<ActionParsnip> HugoDaniel: uname -a
<exco> thx cwillu, ActionParsnip (forgot about chrooting) - I think it is a Problem with the Atom 330 or it's mainboard (since it's fairly new)
<ActionParsnip> GhostWolf76: it'd be redoing the same work, or copy / pasting from a site which is silly
<GhostWolf76> one because im barely new with linux/ubuntu and some things just by reading steps give me in
<HugoDaniel> ActionParsnip: thanks
<om26er> how to install xorg server
<om26er> plz
<Aison> when I try to modprobe ath5k, I allways get the error: Error while inserting lbm_cw_maccfg80211
<om26er> xorg-server
<Aison> wtf is going on
<ActionParsnip> om26er: have you by any chance install ubuntu server and now want a gui?
<om26er> no
<cwillu> om26er, if you installed the server or a bare install, you probably want to sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, which will get you the server as well as everything else you probably want
<luckylucy> ok, if i can get nmblookup of some but not other network computers, why would this be.
<greenkernel> I have already added the OpenBSD menu in GRUB .. but, when I try to boot OpenBSD, an error came up .. error 13 Invalid or unsupported executable format
<ActionParsnip> om26er: ok cool, you can run: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<exco> another thing - should / or does it work to just put my hdd (or usb persistent install) in any computer ? or what do I need to get all hardware working again?
<ActionParsnip> greenkernel: then you need to evaulate the grub options used, make sure they are spot on
<GhostWolf76> ActionParsnip: also since im using kubuntu and not normal ubuntu most stuff i can't tell if they will work specially when i know im using kde and not gnome
<cwillu> exco, usb persistent install works differently, so it doesn't really count for this
<xukun> I have a bluetooth keyboard which does not work before my ubuntu boots. I have to use ps2 keyboard to inter the bios or choose the correct os to boot. Is this solvable perhaps?
<om26er> xproto
<cwillu> exco, hardware is redetected every boot though
<ActionParsnip> GhostWolf76: if you want to use gnome apps in kde, or kde apps in gnome they will all work, you will just install a tonne of extra libs so that they will run
<greenkernel> yes .. that is a problem for me .. I don't know how to configure GRUB to boot OpenBSD ..
<cwillu> xukun, not really unless your bios has legacy usb keyboard support (look for the option in bios settings), and it happens to work with your keyboard
<greenkernel> That's why I'm here .. :-D
<ActionParsnip> !grub > greenkernel
<ubottu> greenkernel, please see my private message
<om26er> actionparsnip it says latest version is already installed
<GenericBox> Hi. I was wondering if someone could help me install Ubuntu. I have a problem (I think). I'm semi noob :P
<cwillu> GenericBox, ask away
<ActionParsnip> om26er: then you are fine, as it says, its already installed
<zagabar> Hi.
<GhostWolf76> ActionParsnip: i didn't say i want to im simply stating i don't know if when somethings say gnome i don't know if they will work in kde like i said im a noob on kubuntu/ubuntu/linux all together
<xukun> cwillu, thanks m8
<ActionParsnip> GhostWolf76: they will work
<exco> cwillu: I'm asking because I have a Karmic test setup on an USB stick (persistent) and on one laptop it runs as expected (the one I installed it with) and on another it runs fine but doesn't detect bluetooth and the right screen resolution
<GhostWolf76> ActionParsnip: and bascially i'd like just one program that i can install without installing tones of other stuff to make it run
<ActionParsnip> GhostWolf76: some will need more dependancies than others
<cwillu> exco, that's just a matter of variation between hardware
<ActionParsnip> GhostWolf76: if the app needs it, then it needs it. You could find a similar app that uses the libs you have installed already
<ActionParsnip> GhostWolf76: like instead of gnome users installing amarok which would pull over a tonne of Qt libs they can use banshee
<exco> cwillu:  but you said it does get redetected
<exco> ;-)
<GhostWolf76> ActionParsnip: i don't know what apps works to use a webcam thats my main point im trying to get at
<cwillu> exco, yes, but if the hardware has glitches, then ...
<ActionParsnip> GhostWolf76: cheese is a good tester
<ActionParsnip> !info cheese | GhostWolf76
<ubottu> GhostWolf76: cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.26.0-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2742 kB, installed size 5084 kB
<vigo> I like cheese
<GenericBox> When I try to install Ubuntu - it won't let me install it dual boot with Windows XP
<exco> cwillu: the hardware is fine - I also have an Ubuntu installation on said laptop where bluetooth works / also the screen resolution is right
<om26er> Alternatively, you may set the environment variables XORG_CFLAGS
<om26er> and XORG_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.
<om26er> See the pkg-config man page for more details
<cwillu> GenericBox> I have Windows XP, and I want to install it with it
<cwillu> <GenericBox> But on the partition screen it doesn't allow me to resize/edit my Windows partition
<cwillu> <GenericBox> The only option is use it and wipe windows
<longthen> hello there
<om26er> help
<GhostWolf76> ActionParsnip: yes but when i read it says its a gnome app if theres something just as easily for kde id rather use that
<longthen> ??
<cwillu> GenericBox, reboot into windows, and run a disk check
<GenericBox> ok will do
<cwillu> GenericBox, you'll need to reboot windows twice (cleanly!) and then reboot (cleanly!) into the ubuntu installer
<ActionParsnip> GhostWolf76: gotcha, not sure tbh. I dont use webcams. could try: apt-cache search webcam
<GhostWolf76> but i think i just found it i use kopete for my messenger and saw on the link was first posted for me i saw devices in configure
<cwillu> GenericBox, ubuntu's installer won't touch a windows disk by default if it's been marked as not cleanly shut down
<zagabar> I have a server running ubuntu server edition, and it worked fine. I got like 10Mb/s from it with filezilla. I had it on dhcp since my ISP provided dynamic IP's. However I have moved now to another place with the same connection speed 100/100 mbit. They don't provide dynamic IP's here though, so I had to change the settings to static and write it in. Now the server works as it used to, except in one part. It is reaaaally realllly slow 
<chazco> Hi... Ubuntu has frozen again... running memtest now just in case. Are there any logs that could explain the crash?
<GenericBox> Ah ok thanks cwillu, that'd be it I power-button'd it off before I put in the disc
<longthen> Hello therr
 * cwillu slaps GenericBox's hand
<cwillu> don't do that :p
<GenericBox> lol k. like i said. noob
<GenericBox> One thing though
<longthen> hello
<cwillu> exco, same version of ubuntu?  and do you know for sure that that laptop didn't need manual configuration to get those working originally?
<chazco> If Ubuntu has been powered off (ie, the mains switch) how resilient are ext3/4 partitions to this?
<cwillu> chazco, they're journalled, in practice there shouldn't be any data corruption (although obviously anything that hadn't been written to disk yet is gone)
<cwillu> chazco, that being said, a hard shutdown isn't exactly nice to the hardware either
<chazco> cwillu - Ah, good to here, thanks :)
<cwillu> chazco, and whether an application itself handles being killed nicely is another matter
<ActionParsnip> chazco: ext4 is reportedly unstable with hard power offs. ext3 is ok but it doesnt do the physical drive much good
<GenericBox> so cwillu I just have to reboot into windows then shutdown cleanly once. or reboot windows, shutdown, reboot windows, shutdown, install?
<chazco> cwillu - Was unavoidable, Ubuntu totally froze, could switch to terminals or anything
<cwillu> ActionParsnip, that's old old information :p
<exco> cwillu: you're right it's not the same version - but I'm upgrading as we speak to check - and yes, no manual configuration
<cwillu> ActionParsnip, ext4's application bug was fixed a while ago
<bradly1> Hello..
<ActionParsnip> cwillu: matches my fileserver than :D
<cwillu> exco, well, upgrade may not tell you a whole lot, but ya
<chazco> ActionParsnip - Ah, well, luckily my data is on ext3... had no choice but to switch off that way though
<Darael> GenericBox: just to be sure, reboot to windows, run a disk check, reboot (again into windows), reboot to live CD
<chazco> cwillu & ActionParsnip - Thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> chazco: i'm sticking with ext3, tried and tested
<GenericBox> thanks darael
<cwillu> GenericBox, you need to boot into windows, run the disk check, the disk check will ask you to reboot so it can scan the disk, and then you need to reboot again into ubuntu
<danierie> hi i have a problem with google earth it wont work well i have a intel 945 graphics controler
<chazco> ActionParsnip - Yep, all my data partitions are still ext3 (and ext2 for some) :D
<GenericBox> kk will do. will get back to you soon :)
<cwillu> danierie, 9.04?
<Jaaz> Hello, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 9.04 - 32 bit on Asus G50V, and it's very very slow, and in terminal is running (listing all the time new one) grazy text: hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 6, port numer is chnging between 6 and 2...??
<cwillu> chazco, incidently, if that happens again, you can avoid the worst behaviour sometimes
<ActionParsnip> danierie: have you configured 3d accelleration
<Darael> danierie: I can't help you with that, but I suggest you try worldwind or gaia instead, as they're not closed link GE is and are therefore easier for people to support
<chazco> cwillu - How?
<cwillu> chazco, alt-sysrq-s will do a disk sync, which will save you from some harm
<danierie> my google earth wont work with ubuntu
<cwillu> chazco, alt-sysrq-[reisub] (r, then e, then i... a few seconds between each)
<exco> cwillu: I think the resolution might be because it's written to xorg.conf? and could be changed with dpkg-reconfigure ... about why bluetooth isn't working - no idea
<ActionParsnip> danierie: have you configured 3d accelleration (2nd time asked)
<chazco> cwillu - I think it had completely given up though, but will make a note of that for next time :)
<Repentinus> danierie, Medibuntu repository
<danierie> sorry well yes its medibuntu and im using 9.04
<exco> I'm stunned anyways that you can move ubuntu between computers so easily (man what a hassle to install a new mainboard with Windows)
<vigo> danierie: Also those things that Darael mentioned are rather light on resources, I also like Marble.
<Repentinus> danierie, works fine for me.
<ActionParsnip> danierie: last try, have you installed and configured 3D accelleration for your video card?
<cwillu> exco, no, it's not written to xorg.  If it's not working, it's not detecting the monitor properly (which could be if you're running 9.04, as there were some regressions in that department)
<danierie> sorry action parsnip i dont know
<cwillu> danierie, intel on 9.04 has some lingering issues with anything 3d for some people
<danierie> exactly
<danierie> i only installed ubuntu
<danierie> but not any extra acceleration  for my graphical device
<Darael> vigo: oooh, thanks for reminding me about Marble...
<danierie> ok
<danierie> so i have to wait until the new 9.1 or 10?
<ActionParsnip> danierie: then thats why you are having issues. you need to configure your card as GE needs 3D
<cwillu> danierie, actually, I guess I should have checked, do you know what kind of video card you have?
<ActionParsnip> danierie: no, you need to get your card setup
<danierie> yes intel 945
<cwillu> intel, okay
<danierie> ok great
<jmap82> NETWORKING-Do Ubuntu and windows connect to the Internet different?  My problem being that when I connect to a particular wireless network with my windows (Vista) partition, the I'm able to send and receive information just fine, but when I connect to the network in my ubuntu partition using the same information, there is nothing received.  Ideas? suggestions?
<cwillu> ActionParsnip, intel doesn't need any 3d setup, unless you're talking about enabling uxa, which we're not going to be recommending here :p
<exco> cwillu: well the USB installation is a Karmic test setup, but I'll see if there's a change to bt/screen as it progresses
<ActionParsnip> danierie: do other 3d apps work
<cwillu> danierie, easiest thing to do is probably to just reinstall with 8.10 instead for now.  9.10 should have these problems fixed, but that's a few months away yet
<danierie> and how shall i configure my card?
<danierie> yes compiz
<danierie> works
<ActionParsnip> ok thats good
<ActionParsnip> danierie: does GE work if you disable compiz?
<danierie> i tried with metacity but then there are bigger problems i think
<change> internet is very slow in ubuntu 9.04
<ActionParsnip> danierie: ok, so what happens when you actually use GE?
<jmap82> NETWORKING-Do Ubuntu and windows connect to the Internet different?  My problem being that when I connect to a particular wireless network with my windows (Vista) partition, the I'm able to send and receive information just fine, but when I connect to the network in my ubuntu partition using the same information, there is nothing received.  Ideas? suggestions?
<change> in comparison to windows
<cwillu> jmap82, send/receive information using what?
<GenericBox> ok my check disc is saying it needs to recover lost files
<GenericBox> should i be worried?
<zagabar>  I have a server running ubuntu server edition, and it worked fine. I got like 10Mb/s from it with filezilla. I had it on dhcp since my ISP provided dynamic IP's.
<ActionParsnip> GenericBox: a little
<cwillu> GenericBox, not terribly
<zagabar>                  However I have moved now to another place with the same connection speed 100/100 mbit. They don't provide dynamic IP's here though, so I had to change the
<zagabar>                  settings to static and write it in. Now the server works as it used to, except in one part. It is reaaaally realllly slow on some features. I host a homepage
 * cwillu huggles ActionParsnip 
<FloodBot1> zagabar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zagabar>                  there, and it is as fast as usual, but the SMF forum I host is slooow as hell. Like 40 sec load time per page. The ftp is barely usable. The directory listing
<danierie> if i've activated compiz the globe blinks
 * ActionParsnip yays at cwillu :D
<danierie> is blink a word sorry not the best woith english
<zara> ya
<jmap82> @cwillu: anything, if tried ping tests, mozilla, pidgin... anything that uses the internet works fine in windows but not in ubuntu, but only on that particular network
<zara> rew
<change> internet is very slow in ubuntu 9.04 i tried this link but it does not work for me http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux-help/55412-slow-internet-ubuntu.html
<ActionParsnip> danierie: try running it from a terminal, you should get intelligent outputs
<cwillu> jmap82, is there anything special about that network that you know of?
<danierie> actionparsnip: do you mean as a root?
<cwillu> jmap82, wireless you said?  It does actually connect in ubuntu, right?
<cwillu> (i.e., the strength bars show up in the applet)
<HugoDaniel> i have an ubuntu server 7.10, how do i upgrade it ?
<zchalex> hello
<HugoDaniel> (since its no longer supported)
<ActionParsnip> danierie: no, as you. just type googleearth in a terminal and press enter
<zara> help to print fro ubuntu to windows printer
<danierie> ok thx i'll try right now
<ActionParsnip> danierie: not all terminal commands need sudo etc. you WILL break your system if you use it too zealously
<cwillu> HugoDaniel, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<danierie> yeah i know
<zchalex> someone who can successfully installed   'haofang'  ,
<cwillu> !info haofang
<ubottu> Package haofang does not exist in jaunty
<change> internet is very slow in ubuntu 9.04 i tried this link but it does not work for me http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux-help/55412-slow-internet-ubuntu.html sorry for posting again
<vigo> Nasa Worldwind is also great, and Earth3d works well, http://directory.fsf.org/project/Earth3D/
<danierie> i've tried it with metacity and compiz but still the same probs:8
<jmap82> cwillu, not that I can tell... it doesn't have security enabled, and ubuntu shows that the connection is made. the only thing I noticed in my numerous trips between my windows "Network Connections" properties and my Ubuntu  "Network Manager" properties was a IPv6 field that was filled in on Windows, but I assumed that was automatically generated since I didn't input it... and even when I tried to copy it over to Ubuntu Network Manager, I d
<ActionParsnip> danierie: can you pastebin the output of the command please
<ActionParsnip> !paste | danierie
<ubottu> danierie: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<cwillu> jmap82, can you ping the gateway that's listed?
<kabboo> hey
<vigo> jmap82: Did you look at the IPv4-IPv6 tunnel , is like a drop down package as a workaround.
<jmap82> cwillu, I can't say I tried that at the time, and I'm not at that site now, so I can't test it... sorry....
<GenericBox> ok im back to the partition screen
<cwillu> GenericBox, should Just Work now ;p
<kabboo> hey
<jmap82> vigo, no, I was hoping there was just something I could do in plan old IPv4 since I really didn't believe that the IPv6 thing was the issue, but if the problem persist, I'll check it out
<exco> cwillu: well on my perstistent USB installation the screen resolution is 800x600 whereas on my native installation the resolution is 1024x600 - also no bt/working bt
<vigo> jmap82: Ok, was just a fleeting thought and possible resolution.
<jmap82> vigo, I appreciate it
<kryle> how do i access the network-manager, if i lon in with a fluxbox session ?
<kryle> log in*
<piotr__> hmm
<jmap82> cwillu & vigo, thanks for thinking about it with me... I'll ask again sometime when I can actually run tests at the site....
<kabboo> hey the bluetooth in my laptop isnt working after i installed linux ubuntu but before it i was having windows vista
<kabboo> and it was working fine
<kabboo> i need help
<kabboo> plzz
<enriq> hello. I have ubuntu hardy but I want to install a package released only for ubuntu intrepid (ghc 6.10). Can I add the source in synaptic to intrepid and install?
<rikki_max> kabboo: simple if hardware still working then u need to install either a interface library +  programs and / or drivers
<erUSUL> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<HugoDaniel> hmm
<vigo> enriq: 804.2?
<tat> joł
<kabboo> ok thx rikki and ubottu
<HugoDaniel> can anyone point to documentation regarding upgrading ubuntu server 7.10 to 8.04lts ? (the 7.10 is no longer supported... the repositories seem down)
<HugoDaniel> :(
<tat> jooooooł
<enriq> vigo: yes
<cwillu> HugoDaniel, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tat> o kurwa
<tat> down
<cwillu> HugoDaniel, don't make me say it again :)
<tat> fak
<danierie> actionparsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/197592/
<tat> fuck
<Initial_M> hi
 * cwillu pokes bazhang 
<danierie> actionparsnip: did i do it right?
<vigo> enriq: Might take some doing, but it should work, I would look at the Official Docs and then Forums and stuff to see if it is a kernel thing. Still should work with a simple update/upgrade sources and such.
<timothy> I cannot see one of my partitions in the file browser.  Can anyone walk me through recovering these files?
<GenericBox> What do I need to consider when resizing my windows partition?
<danierie> actionparsnip: are you still online?
<Spike1506> timothy, are you sure the partitions are mounted?
<_kety> hi
<timothy> Spike1506: no
<cwillu> GenericBox, how recently you've made backups of things you can't bare to lose mostly.  You can always resize again later, although it gets time consuming
<Darael> HugoDaniel: you may want to have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1151960
<Spike1506> timothy, open up a terminal and type: mount
<timothy> Spike1506: but i am 90% certain its corrupt
<_kety> www.moneypenet.piczo.com
<Spike1506> timothy, check if they are mounted, if not mount them.
<cwillu> GenericBox, 50/50 split for now is safe
<GenericBox> ok thanks
<GenericBox> should i just use the slider and hit next, or select manual and do it that way?
<cwillu> GenericBox, by default, ubuntu can read windows files, but there's no really good way for windows to read ubuntu's files
<cwillu> just use the slider
<Spike1506> timothy, use fsck if you think they are corrupt
<chazco> Hi... a few days ago totem started giving segmentation faults. Couldnt find a fix so I reinstalled Ubuntu today. About 10 minutes after reinstall the system froze. I've checked the logs and they just stop. Memtest finds no problems. Any ideas?
<cwillu> timothy, was it a windows partition?
<GenericBox> ok thanks
<vigo> GenericBox: Most Windows installs have a Recovery Partition, be careful on that one, Like C is win, and D is recovery, new part would be fghi or J or whatever. Just make a good backup , always make a backup.
<cwillu> timothy, if so, then boot into windows and get it to do a scan disk.  If you don't have the windows install anymore, you can force the issue, but it's not the best option
<Darael> GenericBox: how comfortable are you with fiddling with your partitions? if the answer's "not bery", use the slider. OTOH, if you want a separate /home partition (a good idea), you might as well do it now
<enriq> vigo thanks, i´ll try meanwhile
<Slart> chazco: how's the cooling of the computer?
<cwillu> separate home partitions are overrated :p
<GenericBox> yeah darael I am 'not bery' lol
<Darael> GenericBox: I mean "not very" rather than "not bery"! I can't type today.
<chazco> Slart - It should be okay, and the room its in is freezing today...
<Syntux> how is the open source ati driver doing?
<timothy> Spike1506: i always have trouble figuring out which one it is.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/197598/  Its a sata drive.  I have 2 sata drives in my comp.  One is NTFS but thats a data drive, no install on it.  No windows installs.  Just one ubuntu and one kubuntu.  Its a mess
<cwillu> Darael, unless you're in the habit of running big iron hardware, multiple unix'ish operating systems, or similar, a separate home doesn't really buy you much beyond making backups a little more complicated
<Darael> cwillu: I dunno, it was a real lifesaver when I had a corrupt root partition (don't ask)
<Spike1506> timothy, sata drives usually are: /dev/sd*
<vigo> enriq: I am running Hardy on gNewSense, and another part on this box, most all the stuff that is in Jaunty works in or on Hardy.
<danierie> actionparsnip: still there?
<Slart> chazco: well.. memory and overheating are the two most common guesses..can you run other things than totem?
<Spike1506> timothy, use gparted to see your partition scheme
<chazco> Slart - I could before. The reinstall was to fix totem, and it seemed okay till this happened
<stapel> i want to run a curses based interactive script at start-up in text mode. I have already disabled X at start-up and added the script at start-up, but it does not run. If I start gdm and run it in a console it works. Any ideas?
<cwillu> timothy, you don't have a windows install available anymore you said?
<GenericBox> "Write previous changes to disk and continue" Before you can select a new partition size, any previous changes have to be written to disk. You cannot undo this operation. Please not that the resize operation may take a long time. [Go Back] [Continue]?
<enriq> vigo: hehe, me too, gns :)
<Darael> GenericBox: yup, you want to contiue
<cwillu> Darael, no, the nightly backups you have in your /etc/cron.daily going to an external usb harddrive that you bought for 80 bucks is the life saver
<GenericBox> k thx its going
<Slart> chazco: hmm.. might just be a totem thing then.. have you tried using any other media players? vlc or such?
<timothy> cwillu: i never had a windows install on this machine, just an ntfs drive
<Darael> cwillu: fair point
<chazco> Slart - Totem worked after the reinstall
<cwillu> timothy, how'd that happen? :)
<cwillu> timothy, one sec, looking up the package you need
<Slart> chazco: ok.. sounds like bit rot then.. =)
<timothy> cwillu: i had enough of windows
<SandGorgon_> System Shock 2 on Linux = wow...
<cwillu> timothy, second drive or single drive with two partitions?
<timothy> Spike1506: so sda1 is my data drive.  sda2,5,6 probably pertain to a Kubuntu install that was accidental.  I dont think i see anything else.
<Spike1506> sd(a|b|c) etc. refer to a drive
<cwillu> timothy, pastebin the output of ls /dev/sd*
<Spike1506> the numbers refer to a  partition
<timothy> Spike1506: should i assume that my comp is not recognizing one of my drives?
<Spike1506> timothy, try cwillu's answer
<indus> hello folks
<igor__> hi
<GenericBox> is it normal for it to still be at 0%?
<cwillu> GenericBox, the resize?  yes
<cwillu> there's no intermediate progress unfortunately :(
<timothy> cwillu: Spike1506: http://paste.ubuntu.com/197603/
<cwillu> depending on the size and how full it was, it may takes a few hours
<GenericBox> It was only 27 GB full
<GenericBox> +windows
<cwillu> so, it'll probably be an hour or two :p
<Spike1506> just be patient GenericBox
<GenericBox> ill just have to learn some patience then :)
<Spike1506> timothy, it recognizes 5 drives?
<cwillu> timothy, and only one with any partitions...
<timothy> Spike1506: cwilu: yea, weird, i know, but i only have 2
<cwillu> timothy, sudo apt-get install pastebinit, and then run dmesg | pastebinit
<cwillu> timothy, and type "cw<tab>" in here to type my full name out :p
<vegas_> hello
<HugoDaniel> Darael, thanks :D
<HugoDaniel> oh, he's gone
<cwillu> timothy, this is on a livecd?
<timothy> cwillu: sorry about that
<cwillu> np
<timothy> cwillu: yes, this is a livecd
<timothy> cwillu: package not found
<cwillu> yep
<cwillu> because it's a live cd :p
<danierie> i stillt have problems with google earth...
<wers> how do i open .daa files? :)
<cwillu> wers, google for daa ubuntu :p
<cwillu> first hit:  http://www.mydigitallife.info/2007/12/05/how-to-open-and-extract-daa-image-files/ :)
<cwillu> (I've had this conversation before :p)
<cwillu> timothy, both drives are internal?
<rww> cwillu, timothy: wouldn't a sudo apt-get update fix that?
<rww> the pastebinit package not being found, that is
<cwillu> rww, yes, but the livecd also makes the dmesg output uninteresting for what I was interested in :p
<timothy> cwillu: yes, and identical in size and everything
<danierie> when there will be ubuntu 9.10 or 10?
<rww> danierie: October, hence the .10
<Slart> danierie: in month 10
<cwillu> danierie, 9.10 == 2009, 10th month
<cwillu> danierie, if you're not too invested in your current install, I'd honestly recommend reinstalling with 8.10 for now
<cwillu> you can always upgrade when 9.10 comes out, and it'll probably fix your intel video problems
<Tikur> what is so big in 9.10
<danierie> ok and this pre version of 9.10?
<cwillu> Tikur, nothing yet
<GenericBox> ok i went off to watch tv and now the screen is black.
<cwillu> danierie, no, you're running 9.04 (which just means 'the ubuntu release of april 2009)
<rww> !karmic | Tikur
<ubottu> Tikur: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<stapel> i want to run a curses based interactive script at start-up in text mode. I have already disabled X at start-up and added the script at start-up, but it does not run. If I start gdm and run it in a console it works. Any ideas?
<Slart> GenericBox: try moving the mouse or pressing a safe key.. shift or something
<cwillu> danierie, but 9.04 has some known issues with intel video cards which is unfortunate
<Tikur> really is it the copy of 8.04
<danierie> yes but is there a preversion?
<GenericBox> lol im such a noob. thanks slart
<cwillu> Tikur, wha? no
<Tikur> Ok nothing big, though there are minor changes?
<cwillu> timothy, here's a question  :)
<cwillu> timothy, how do you know the drive is corrupted?
<Tikur> I just installed 9.10 and it is all the same.
<cwillu> (i.e., _why_ do you know the drive is corrupted)
<DFarmer> Hi
<cwillu> Tikur, you haven't installed 9.10
<Tikur> what?
<cwillu> Tikur, 9.10 doesn't exist yet, except as an alpha that is extremely unstable and in flux
<GenericBox> What is the 'Migrate Documents and settings' for?
<Tikur> k
<Spike1506> also ati drivers wont work with 9.10
<GenericBox> When I used LiveCD I could still access the files from windows anyway?
<Tikur> 9.04
<stapel> is there a ubuntu server chat room?
<danierie> is this channel for the u.s. or great uk?
<GenericBox> Can I not do that now?
<Slart> GenericBox: I think it's for moving over files and stuff from an old install
<cwillu> Tikur, but any two releases are going to be similar in the broad strokes
<Slart> stapel: I Think there is a #ubuntu-server channel..try it
<danierie> or for everyone who speaks english
<timothy> cwillu: okay, long story short, i was out of the country when this happened.  When i came back, i ran a kubuntu live cd.  I was able to see the drive and all its file but not open any of them.  From that point on, i wasnt even able to see the drive.
<unop> danierie, the latter
<GenericBox> Slart: Yeah but do I need to? When I used LiveCD it didn't matter I could still access Windows stuff
<danierie> and from where do most people come?
<enriq> vigo: it worked
<Tikur> cwillu, where can i find a very stable and old linux?
<GenericBox> Australia - G'day
<danierie> cool :)
<unop> danierie, everywhere but mars
<cwillu> Tikur, 8.04 is the long term supported release (6.06 was the previous one)
<danierie> so where you from?
<Slart> GenericBox: nope.. I don't think you need to.. unless you're installing ubuntu instead of windows.. ie killing your windows install
<cwillu> Tikur, 8.04 is a good one though :)
<YankDownUnder> G'day? We say "G'day" down here? Wow...
<vigo> enriq: That is what makes my day a good one.
<DFarmer> I have a fresh install of Jaunty. I have a vertical monitor, which when I first started, I could rotate the screen. When I set it the first time, it asked me if I wanted to save the settings (Reccommended) which I did. Now after the Ubuntu bootsplash it locks on a black screen, and even if it does go past that the only options in the display dialog now is normal and upside down. How can I...
<DFarmer> ...set my screen to show and be rotated to the left?
<cwillu> timothy, I don't see any real evidence of there being more than one drive in the system
<danierie> i like this channel :D
<cwillu> (aside from the spurious entries for 5 drives in /dev)
<GenericBox> Says the yank :P
<Tikur> Thank you, cwillu
<danierie> im no yank im german
<cwillu> timothy, does the system boot on its own right now?
<timothy> cwillu: alright, ill try some bios stuff
<GenericBox> danierie, talking about yankdownunder ;)
<danierie> ok :D
<cwillu> danierie, not to be rude, but the general chitchat goes better in #ubuntu-offtopic :p
<danierie> cu all :D
 * YankDownUnder looks around sheepishly
<timothy> cwillu: no, the system attempts to boot of the ntfs drive right now, which again has no install on it, so i just get a black screen with the type thing flashing.
<GenericBox> Can I import/migrate documents and settings at a later time? Or only now during install?
<timothy> cwillu: ill see if bios recognizes it
<timothy> cwillu: thanks for all your help
<cwillu> GenericBox, only really during the install, although there's not a whole lot in the way of settings to be imported
<cwillu> GenericBox, you can always copy stuff over by hand
<GenericBox> cwillu, ok - im just worried about duplicating what i dont need. Are the settings important? Because I can still access them anyway right?
<GenericBox> *the files i mean
<cwillu> GenericBox, duplication really isn't a huge deal from a space perspective.  I mean, the most wasteful duplication of configuration settings and documents and so forth still wouldn't fill a 10gb drive, let alone the 150gb - 500gb drive you probably have :)
<hareldvd> Looking for kompare equivalence for gtk or gnome.
<DFarmer> How so I rebuild xorg.conf?
<samorai> hi! how speack french
<cwillu> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<erUSUL> !hi | YankDownUnder
<ubottu> YankDownUnder: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<vigo> hareldvd: You mean like a dupe thing?
<cwillu> DFarmer, you shouldn't need one.  The default one is empty now
<DFarmer> cwillu: When I first started Jaunty, it allowed me to rotate the screen. Now it won't.. how do I fix this?
<cwillu> DFarmer, I don't know a whole lot about what might have gone wrong, but from a terminal try running xrandr --orientation left (or right, inverted, normal)
<abdullah> in the keybord printscreen is not working!
<DFarmer> cwillu: Okay, I'll give that a shot. Thanks :)
<hareldvd> vigo, dupe??
<DFarmer> cwillu: It's just fixed itself o_O Well, that was weird. Thanks anyway :D
<thetroy> I have MacBook 4.1 and MacOSX with WindowsXP installed already, I would like to install Ubuntu and delete the MacOSX, I have read installation guides, but they do not cover such option, any help please?
<cwillu> hareldvd, I don't know of a gnome one off-hand, although kompare will work fine under gnome
 * cwillu just uses terminals these days :p
<vigo> hareldvd: Still looking, I am forgot most of the KDE stuff. Are you looking for Duplicate Files or Packages?
<cwillu> hareldvd, mgdiff may be useful, haven't looked at it
<cwillu> or tkdiff
<hareldvd> cwillu, Any KDE application started on none KDE desktop will start launching the entire KDE environment and many processes will not terminate once the app is finished.
<hareldvd> vigo, No. A files comparison app. it used to be called kdiff and then k3diff.
<vigo> hareldvd: Oh, ok, I use to know the dh_ command for that, let me look it up to be certain.
<hareldvd> mgdiff seems reasonable. Hope it works similar to kompare.
<alinon> is it possible to install the latest ati 9.6 drivers on ubuntu 9.04 without compiling them?
<alinon> like does someone have a .deb version?
<liuk> alinon compiling ati 9.6 is quite easy
<cwillu> !envy
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<cwillu> alinon, ^^^
<dreimark> where are settings of e.g. org.gnome.gconf... stored
<Armageddon> how do i know my computer's uptime ?
<cwillu> Armageddon, type uptime in a terminal
<dreimark> or how can I move these settings to an other box
<Armageddon> ok thanks cwillu :D
<liamo1> what do I use to expand my ubuntu(9.04) partition?
<cwillu> !gparted | liamo1
<ubottu> liamo1: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<alinon> cwillu: what if i already have the driver from system->admin->hardware drivers
<alinon> will using envy cause problems now?
<cwillu> alinon, envy integrates with that
<liamo1> Thanks cwillo ubottu
<cwillu> liamo1, ubottu is a bot :p
<cwillu> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<alinon> is envy available from apt-get out of the box?
<alinon> or would i need to add it to the repository?
<cwillu> !universe | alinon
<ubottu> alinon: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<cwillu> alinon, should be able to apt-get it as the above note mentioned
<enriq> I have a command ¨cabal¨ that is in the path (under ~/.cabal/bin). I call ¨cabal¨ and it works, but ¨sudo cabal¨ would not find it, any idea?
<alinon> so it'd be like apt-get install envyng ?
<vigo> haeldvd: Looks like quinn-diff is one option: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/developers-reference/tools.html#quinn-diff
<jrib> enriq: because it's not in sudo's path (read 'man sudo')
<cwillu> !envy | alinon
<ubottu> alinon: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<hateball> I'm having troubles getting fusedav to work on Hardy, it gives me PROPFIND 404 errors. Any ideas?
<DFarmer> What repository do I add for installing ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<hateball> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 31 (jaunty), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB
<hateball> DFarmer: Multiverse ^
<oenone1> hellow
<cwillu> !multiverse | DFarmer
<ubottu> DFarmer: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<oenone1> can you recommend program or appliation for jaunty ?
<hclhdj> hi!everybody
<oenone1> newb here
<DFarmer> hateball, cwillu: Thanks :)
<hateball> oenone1: an app for what?
<vigo> oenonel: What do you wish to do?
<oenone1> anythin
<alinon> iirc envy causes problems though when you update the distro
<oenone1> just installed jaunty 64bit
<oenone1> first time to use ubuntu
<hateball> !info clive | oenone1
<ubottu> oenone1: clive (source: clive): Video extraction utility for YouTube, Google Video and other video sites. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-1 (jaunty), package size 43 kB, installed size 288 kB
<oenone1> where do i go to get it ?
<vigo> !backup | oenonel
<ubottu> oenonel: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<cwillu> hareldvd, incidently "kde4init --suicide kompare" may alleviate your kde-zombie concerns
<hateball> !install | oenone1
<ubottu> oenone1: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<hateball> bah...
<hateball> thats not what I wanted
<oenone1> ?
<jrib> hateball: !software?
<oenone1> @hatball  : ???
<vigo> !man | oenonel
<ubottu> oenonel: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<lekremyelsew> Hi all, what is the default archive manage for ubuntu called?
<jrib> lekremyelsew: file-roller
<lekremyelsew> jrib thx
<ubun00b> hi, does anyone know how to deep-search in nautilus? I want to be searching inside a bunch of HTML files for a piece of text...
<jasonmchristos> just so everyone knows opendns sucks
<vigo> In the beginning was the command line, and it is good.
<jrib> ubun00b: no, but you can use tracker search or grep
<jasonmchristos> does anyone know of any good dns server
<jasonmchristos> opendns sucks
<hateball> ubun00b: you have a find tool under Places
<Nielsen> jasonmchristos, 4.2.2.1-2-3 ;)
<SandGorgon> jasonmchristos, why do u say that ?
<hateball> !ot | jasonmchristos
<ubottu> jasonmchristos: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<hateball> !software | oenone1
<ubottu> oenone1: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<ubun00b> jrib + hateball: I'll try both of these, thanks :)
<alinon> ah hellz, envyng says i already have the latest version apparently
<Nielsen> well, at least 4.2.2.1 works
<Phil_26> I'm playing around to build the latest kernel in jaunty. I can choose a kernel revision (--revision=386), which one I need to choose? I'm currently running 9.04 64 bits using a core 2 duo. Thanks
<alinon> i guess having an ati card ubuntu is just more of a hassle these days then anything
<hareldvd> cwillu, Thanks for the --suicide option. Is there an option that reduces the KDE overhead when an app starts?
<cwillu> hareldvd, that's basically what kdeinit4 is for in the first place
<abdullah> the lateest kernel update is abaliable in the ubuntu site
<hareldvd> cwillu, no kde4. Guess I have kde 3.5
<cwillu> kdeinit then :p
<cwillu> same options
<abdullah> you can upgrade to kde 4
<cwillu> hareldvd, granted that kded is not the entire kde environment, but rather something more like gconf.  Honestly, I wouldn't be too worried about them sticking around, if they're truly idle, they'll get paged out soon anyway
<hareldvd> abdullah, Didn't find it appealing yet.
<ggg> abdullah: how to upgrade ?
<ggg> abdullah: can you give the address to upgrade kernel?
<alinon> cwillu: any idea why my system would be slow as snot and basically not respond when I try to open display under system->preferences?
<GenericBox> lol stupid question
<GenericBox> but its not letting me log in
<hareldvd> cwillu, They smear around with error messages. Especially if started from terminal.
<GenericBox> its all installed. so thanks for everyones help
<cwillu> alinon, not really :/
<GenericBox> but how do i get past this login screen now
<ggg> abdullah: what's the command to upgrade?
<cwillu> hareldvd, most apps do that :p
<abdullah> ggg go to the upuntu page www.ubuntu.com and fine the kde4 upgrade program or upgrade to ubuntu 9.04 or take the important updates from update manager
<cwillu> GenericBox, do you remember the username and password you set during the install?
<alinon> cwillu: is there a command i can run to see if i'm already using cat 9.6?
<GenericBox> I thought I did
<GenericBox> but its not working
<GenericBox> I mean I just typed in my name
<GenericBox> for all the questions
<cwillu> GenericBox, if not, you can reset the password by booting into the recovery console and running passwd <your username>
<cwillu> alinon, I haven't had the displeasure of using a card that required fglrx in a long long time
<abdullah> ddd did you upgrade to kde 4
<GenericBox> How do I get the recovery console cwillu?
<cwillu> alinon, the driver manager should tell you the version you have though
<ggg> abdullah: nothing here http://www.ubuntu.com/
<cwillu> GenericBox, reboot, and hit escape at the grub prompt
<enriq> how do I sudo respect my path? sudo -E won´t work... I also tried removing env_reset from sudoers
<ggg> abdullah: are you using kubuntu?
<hareldvd> cwillu, unless the --suicide option, KDE apps continue to send error messages after they are terminated.
<ggg> abdullah: what's the kernel version of yours?
<cwillu> enriq, if you need a custom binary to be available to sudo (or really, all users), put it in /usr/local/bin
<GenericBox> is there a way to find out the username lol? or reset that to administrator or something?
<shadeslayer> how do i scan for keystrokes in a script?
<abdullah> when starting ubuntu press esc and type recovery mode
<shadeslayer> GenericBox: the recovery console
<cwillu> enriq, putting a binary to be executed by root in a place that's writable as an unprivileged user (i.e., your account) is dangerous
<GenericBox> ah lol nvm people thanks for help but i got it
<cwillu> GenericBox, ls /home/ will show a list
<GenericBox> apparently you can't use capitals
<cwillu> okay :p
<shadeslayer> GenericBox: the command removeuser removes the user and adduser adds a user
<enriq> cwillu: ok
<GenericBox> So... are there any recommended downloads I should get?
<ggg> abdullah: what's the kernel version of yours??
<vigo> GenericBox: And be very careful about running as /root.
<ggg> abdullah: are you using kubuntu or ubuntu?
<hareldvd> cwillu, Would it make sense to use also the --no-kded with kdeinit?
<GenericBox> vigo thanks but its ok it was my name, but I was using 'Name', not 'name'
<GenericBox> apparently it didnt like that
<ggg> abdullah: no latest kernel here http://www.ubuntu.com/ ,
<cwillu> hareldvd, if you're concerned, sure :p
<rabten> s
<vigo> GenericBox: It works, and that is the object. now you are free to learn.
<hareldvd> cwillu, Thanks.
<GenericBox> vigo: Yes. Its so much sexier than windows. Now I'll have to play around with it. Are there any downloads I 'need' or 'should' get?
<san> hello guys, how do I know my sudo's permissions without having access to / etc / allow / sudoers
<cwillu> GenericBox, enable the multiverse repository, and then install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<DEViUS> SAN: through the user and groups in administration
<shadeslayer> GenericBox: also !medibuntu
<DEViUS> SAN: u will find the groups you belong to
<Guest76455> but i use the server edition
<vigo> GenericBox: Have a LONG look at the Documentation. Then take a long look, daily, at the Forums. and join in and let others know what you discover.
<Guest76455> so just a console
<cwillu> Guest76455, sudo -l I think
<DEViUS> Hi, i need help with my laptop, when i close the lid it never blanks, stand by's, hybernates OR anything no matter what it do???.....pliz help
<GenericBox> k thanks everyone for all the help
<ggg> abdullah: r u here?
<GenericBox> Can I access / transfer files over my wireless network the same as windows with ubuntu?
<Guest76455> <GenericBox>: thx very much
<cwillu> DEViUS, right click on the battery icon and hit preferences
<DEViUS> cwillu: ya...
<cwillu> GenericBox, yes, works pretty much the same way
<DEViUS> cwillu: i configured all that but it never works
<GenericBox> Yep just found it
<vigo> GenericBox: Yes you can and it is really a much easier process.
<GenericBox> cool. time to go fiddle :)
<DEViUS> cwillu: i know its ""supposed"" to work, but its not :S ?
<GenericBox> cyas
<abdullah> did you use windows before useing ubuntu
<chinmaya> anyone- if we use rm command to remove any file where does it go?? It is not in recyclebin ??
<cwillu> chinmaya, rm (and del in windows) is permanent and immediate
<DEViUS> Hi, i need help with my laptop, when i close the lid it never blanks, stand by's, hybernates OR anything no matter what it do???.....pliz help
<abdullah> you mean in the terminal
<shadeslayer> DEViUS: '/usr/share/applications/gnome-power-preferences.desktop'
<DEViUS> shadeslayer: what about it :S ?
<cwillu> shadeslayer, he was already looking at it
<Guest36519> when i try to play video on facebook, i get following error: Flash Player upgrade required! I tried to install the latest versions of flash couple of time, but this error is still there. On other video sites like youtube, videos are playing fine!
<shadeslayer> cwillu: are you helping him??
<chinmaya> anyone- if we use rm command to remove any file where does it go?? It is not in recyclebin ??
<shadeslayer> chinmaya: its deleted
<cwillu> shadeslayer, no, I just read what he said when I told him to go to the exact same place :;
<cwillu> :p
<shadeslayer> oh...
<DEViUS> so ppl....
<DEViUS> btw am using a UNR
<cwillu> DEViUS, normally when the lid is closed, the backlight is turned off by hardware (i.e., the os can detect that it's closed, but it's not responsible for the backlight itself)
<cwillu> DEViUS, which makes me suspect a hardware fault in the switch
<jamiewan> chinmaya: see cwillu coment above a few lines
<shadeslayer> DEViUS: sudo apt-get install gnome-power-manager;gnome-power-manager
<Guest36519> when i try to play video on facebook, i get following error: Flash Player upgrade required! I tried to install the latest versions of flash couple of time, but this error is still there. On other video sites like youtube, videos are playing fine!
<cwillu> chinmaya, rm (and del in windows) is permanent and immediate.  The file is simply gone (i.e., same thing as what happens after you empty the trash)
<shadeslayer> !flash | Guest36519
<ubottu> Guest36519: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ohir> vivek can you read "No such file or directory "?
<ohir> oops
<indus> sudo dpkg -i <package name> v/s sudo apt-get install whats the diff
<cwillu> indus, apt-get will download the package, and will also install any packages it depends on
<indus> gdebi and synaptic both do the same?
<shadeslayer> indus: dpkg searches for packages in /var/cache , apt-get downloads
<cwillu> indus, dpkg -i just installs that one package
<shadeslayer> indus: + and installs the package
<indus> cwillu: aah it does check for dependencies but doesnt download them
<indus> shadeslayer: cwillu: i always thought this was a good question to ask ;)
<Phil_26> Hi. I'm currently trying to build the latest kernel in 9.04. At one place, I am tell that I can change the kernel revision : Note: You can replace "386" with anything you want. Like "k7" or "686.". I was wondering what to use at this place. I'm currently running the 64 bits version with a Core2Duo.
<amerj> hi, i have a strange problem, i started my pc I found English language is lost !! and my keyboard is only writing Arabic, can't switch the language, even in run level 1, do u have any idea?
<sivel> hello all
<cwillu> Phil_26, just an fyi, there are mainline kernel builds already available
<indus> shadeslayer: cwillu:also ,after gdebi installs it,it does list in synaptic later,so does that mean if i uninstall from synaptic,it will remove dependencies also?
<cwillu> Phil_26, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<indus> tough question ?
<shadeslayer> indus: yep
<indus> :D
<cwillu> indus, not generally, although there are options to clean up unused dependencies
<sivel> ive added nm-applet & to my fluxbox startup, and it connects fine, but hteres no icon on the panel, what am i doing wrong?
<vigo> chinmaya: here and other places: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/developers-reference/tools.html#quinn-diff
<indus> apt-get clean?
<cwillu> no, that's something else ;p
<shadeslayer> indus: no... sudo apt-get install deborphan; sudo apt-get --purge remove `deborphan`
<shadeslayer> indus: or the janitor thingy in 9.04
<cwillu> indus, (and shadeslayer) sudo apt-get autoremove
<cwillu> --purge is something else again :p
<indus> cwillu: shadeslayer:i think shadeslayer is right here. deborphan removes teh debs we install with gdebi?
<cwillu> indus, (and shadeslayer) clean (and autoclean) are just about deleting the deb files themselves, not related to the installed files
<Mike_lifeguard> To resize partitions, they need to be unmounted, right? Can you safely unmount them while logged in, or do I need to get a gparted live cd or something?
<indus> cwillu: i think ill use janitor :P
<DEViUS> shadeslayer; hardware fault is not suspected cause 1) its new 2) it works under windows
<cwillu> indus, open a terminal, type "man apt-get" and then "/autoremove" and be enlightened :p
<shadeslayer> DEViUS: ??
<DEViUS> shadeslayer; and gnomepower manager is installed
<DEViUS> shadeslayer;  what ??
<unop> sivel, does it start up ok when invoked from the terminal?
<shadeslayer> DEViUS: oh..do you see a batteru icon in the top panel?
<pale> can i have two difernet version of graphic card drivers on two diferent kernels, i dont wana compile drivers every time when i boot up into other kernel
<DEViUS> shadeslayer;  yes
<sivel> yes it does
<cwillu> indus, (and shadeslayer) --purge is for removing the residual config files (i.e., stuff in /etc), and is unrelated to dependencies
<shadeslayer> DEViUS: then right click on it and set everything according to your prefrences
<DEViUS> shadeslayer;  i did and it still no working
<DEViUS> shadeslayer;  :P
<unop> sivel, there might be something wrong with it when invoked from the startup script then .. what I would do is log the startup script and have a look there
<sivel> how do i do that?
<cwillu> DEViUS, you're not running an alpha of 9.10 by any chance are you?
<shadeslayer> DEViUS: strange...how about sudo apt-get install kpowermanager;kpowermanager
<unop> sivel,  at the top of the script, put this line in    exec > /tmp/startup.log 2>&1
<Q-FUNK> is there any way to configure gvfs NOT to show dot files? the gtk2 file selector suddenly decided to show all dot files, which is rather annoying.
<cwillu> Q-FUNK, hit ctrl-h
<unop> sivel, log out and log back in .. when done, have a look in /tmp/startup.log
<cwillu> or right click and deselect show hidden files
<stuckey> Hello
<sivel> okay, doing it now thanks
<Q-FUNK> cwillu: that did the trick.  thanks!  is this documented anywhere?
<stuckey> Can I install ubuntu onto a logical volume? The hard disk is full, the logical volume in question has been extended to cover the entire disk.
<cwillu> Q-FUNK, probably :p
<Q-FUNK> ;)
<unop> stuckey, yes, linux doesn't mind what type of partition it is installed on
<indus> how to get nick in bold
<stuckey> unop: So what do I select when I'm in the partition editor?
<indus> unop: what do u mean? it does mind
<unop> stuckey, this partition in question
<indus> or maybe i got the question wrong
<cwillu> DEViUS, open a terminal, run acpi_listen, and then close and reopen the lid
<stuckey> unop: But won't that overwrite what's already on it???
<shadeslayer> indus: just use tab complete,you automatically get highlightrd
<shadeslayer> *highlighted
<indus> indus:
<unop> stuckey, it will indeed
<shadeslayer> !tab | indus
<ubottu> indus: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<indus> hmm?
<stuckey> unop: see, I don't want to do that. I want to keep what's on the logical volume
<cwillu> stuckey, yes it will.  The installer has another option though, to resize the existing partition to make room
<shadeslayer> indus: now?
<indus> ya i dont get it
<stuckey> cwillu: Will that work without destroying data?
<cwillu> stuckey, "installing to a logical partition" doesn't mean "install to a file inside that partiton"
<unop> stuckey, you'll need to make a new partition then .. resize one so you have enough free space
<anr78> anyone running Ubuntu on one of the later MacBook Pro's that can tell me if temperature is still an issue?
<cwillu> stuckey, yes, although a power failure during that process is fatal
<stuckey> cwillu: So it's safe unless I have a power failure?
<cwillu> stuckey, depending on the size of the partition, it can take a few hours, and there's no real progress indication midway through)
<shadeslayer> indus: its magic!! :P
<stuckey> cwillu: it's 550GB
<indus> shadeslayer: please tell me
<cwillu> stuckey, like most things that involve shuffling large amounts of data on the disk, it's safe if you have backups or are breave
<cwillu> s/breave/brave/
<indus> stuckey: unless an asteroid hits the earth,you wont have any problems
<cwillu> ugh
<cwillu> don't say that
<cwillu> stuckey, in principle it will just work, but you _really_ should have backups
<shadeslayer> indus: type shade and then use tab to complete nick and then type something
<DEViUS> cwillu: no it ubuntu netbook remix 8.04, on an HP Mini 2140
<indus> shadeslayer:  crap
<cwillu> DEViUS, what does that have to do with my instructions?
<stuckey> So it's okay to resize a partition with LVM on it?
<indus> hmm nothing seemed to happen
<stuckey> It has one logical volume on it.
<cwillu> DEViUS, open a terminal, run acpi_listen, and then close and reopen the lid
<shadeslayer> indus: -.-
<DEViUS> cwillu: u asked if i was running an alpha
<indus> shadeslayer: test ping ignore
<DEViUS> cwillu: ill do that
<indus> shadeslayer: smfkkff]ff;]q[jfcq
<cwillu> DEViUS, oh, heh, that was a long time ago :p
<indus> damn!
<indus> !damn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about damn
<DEViUS> lol
<Pici> indus: stop
<indus> ok mod angry
<indus> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<DEViUS> cwillu: battery C1C0 00000081 00000001 "thats the output i get"
<pale> can i have two difernet version of graphic card drivers on two diferent kernels, i dont wana compile drivers every time when i boot up into other kernel
<indus> its a good question,how do you install ubuntu on an LVM
<cwillu> DEViUS, and that happened when you closed the lid, or before?
<indus> pale: yes you can i think i had it once
<DEViUS> cwillu: when i closed
<cwillu> DEViUS, that's cute
<pale> indus, pls tell me
<mbnoimi> hi all, I want to know how I can install fonts to my OS?
<DEViUS> cwillu: xD,  i dont think so
<Pici> !font| mbnoimi
<ubottu> mbnoimi: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<indus> pale: i dont remember exactly,but i couldnt boot into higher kernel cos i fiddled with X,so i booted into lower with intact X drivers
<pale> indus, copy modules form existing working kernel to a nwe kernnel but i doen't work
<indus> pale: i used restricted drivers to change driver for each kernel . cool ha:)
<cwillu> DEViUS, two things to try, one riskier than the other
<cwillu> DEViUS, apparently there's a bios update that might (_might_) fix it
<DEViUS> cwillu: oh wAw, how not nice
<DEViUS> cwillu: how bad could the damage be?
<Suhar> st
<Suhar> list
<cwillu> DEViUS, alternatively (and far safer), you can download a 2.6.30 kernel from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ , which might also fix it
<indus> pale: i had this issue with hardy, was trying to get 180 driver,but wont load X,so used 177 for lower kernel
<cwillu> DEViUS, honestly, I'd try the 2.6.30 kernel, and forget I even mentioned the bios update :p
<indus> whaats teh command to join a server on irc
<DEViUS> cwillu: is the bbios update from hp
<DEViUS> cwillu: or from ???
<cwillu> DEViUS, a random blog comment
<cwillu> again, try the kernel first :p
<cwillu> if it works, everything should just work
<erieslabnx1> in order to add a nic card to my ubuntu machine, all I should have to do is go to /etc/network/interfaces and add the line 'auto eth0' then restart network?
<DEViUS> cwillu: ok
<Suhar> а то гном лагает сильно
<cwillu> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<erUSUL> erieslabnx1: you need an aditional line configuring the eth0
<Suhar> thanks
<Suhar> sossy
<Suhar> sorry
<erUSUL> erieslabnx1: or just use network manager
<mbnoimi> كيف بإمكاني تنصيب الخطوط في أوبنتو؟
<erieslabnx> I tried rebooting the machine and it seems to not see it in the network manager
<erUSUL> !sa
<ubottu> For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<indus> erUSUL: how do u know he is saudi araiba?
<DEViUS> cwillu: yo seriously which one, i have an atom proccesser, and im not sure which arcitecture to use, :S
<cwillu> DEViUS, same one as the ubuntu you installed
<erieslabnx> erUSUL is there usually some generic line to configure or is it different with every nic?
<erUSUL> indus: i do not. it is the only factoid i know that points to arab help
<defrysk> atom is non amd64
<erUSUL> erieslabnx: no is generic
<indus> assalam alekom
<defrysk> so use i386
<DEViUS> i dunno which :p....i used the ubuntu netbook remix image from flash
<erieslabnx> indus is that how you spell that man?
<DEViUS> cwillu: i dunno which :p....i used the ubuntu netbook remix image from flash
<indus> erieslabnx:sure : or salaam alekom wa alekom salaam
<cwillu> DEViUS, install _i386
<DEViUS> lol am kernel illiterate :p
<DEViUS> k
<erieslabnx> lol
<Pici> !offtopic | indus
<chinmaya> anyone- if we use rm command to remove any file where does it go?? It is not in recyclebin ??
<ubottu> indus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<cwillu> the image, and the headers (i386 and all)
<ubun00b> woohoo installing flash caused my browser to fail to restore tabs and wiped my bookmarks yaaay
<cwillu> chinmaya,
<Pici> chinmaya: Its gone.
<cwillu> chinmaya, I told you twice already
<indus> Pici: one line of off topic is fine
<Pici> indus: No, its not.
<indus> Pici: as long as we are human it is.
<ubun00b> as long as installing flash wipes your bookmarks...
<chinmaya> cwillu, i've nt asked it before
<indus> Pici: stop picking on me unnecessarily ... iam here to help
<cwillu> ubun00b, that sounds like an unrelated problem of your firefox session getting corrupted
<erieslabnx> like this? >> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<DEViUS> cwillu: so which do install first headers/image  ?
<cwillu> DEViUS, doesn't really matter
<DEViUS> k
<glaceman> HI THERE
<cwillu> DEViUS, the headers just makes sure that any random kernel modules can get built at a later time
<indus> glaceman: hello
<glaceman> HI THERE
<glaceman> ANY HELP AROUND PLEASE ?
<indus> glaceman: yes but use small letters
<DEViUS> cwillu: and do i need to modify something in grub, or it add automatically ?
<ubun00b> cwillu: moments after installing flash using this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<chinmaya> cwillu, ohhh........i'm sorry at that time my xchat encountered with a problem.........!! and i shutted it down..........plz can u again!
<glaceman> ok
<glaceman> that's better :P
<glaceman> sorry just new around
<cwillu> DEViUS, it'll show up automatically
<indus> glaceman: so tell us your problem
<cwillu> chinmaya, rm (and del in windows) is permanent and immediate.  The file is simply gone (i.e., same thing as what happens after you empty the trash)
<indus> !hello | glaceman
<ubottu> glaceman: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ubun00b> !uninstall flash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uninstall flash
<glaceman> thanks u ubottu
<glaceman> firs of all
<glaceman> how do i put a color on my text
<glaceman> im running irssi right now
<FloodBot1> glaceman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<glaceman> im not flooding ?
<indus> glaceman: type all on a single line :)
<glaceman> what he talking about ?
<glaceman> ok ok i got it
<indus> glaceman: its a bot ,
<indus> ubottu:
<DEViUS> cwillu: oh btw its image the headers, cause dependents blablabla, shuld be satisfied xD
<glaceman> how to put some colors on my text, using irssi ?
<DEViUS> *then
<scizzo-> glaceman: also....what do you mean with colors on the text?
<scizzo-> glaceman: so that everyone else sees it in color or you want to change the display color for yourself?
<glaceman> i mean, ur text is yellow for me, and Shady_  is blue, mine is black
<shady> :/
<glaceman> i want to change the color of it
<scizzo-> glaceman: its called theming
<ubun00b> woohoo organize bookmarks crashed my FF...
<scizzo-> glaceman: www.irssi.org
<glaceman> the display for myself
<indus> glaceman: hmm i too want color now, mine is all black :P
<glaceman> ok
<scizzo-> indus: www.irssi.org
<scizzo-> indus: themes
<glaceman> well my primary question here is that actually im a new migrator, from microsoft products, actually microsoft certified engineer, but newbie on linux, lol, using ubuntu version right now, and i like it actually, pretty much better optioons, and performances
<Slart> indus, glaceman: mmm.. transparent irssi on top of a web browser.. really really annoying.. but I'm waiting for someone to walk by and say it's cool ;)
<glaceman> and i've been digging around, finding new things bla blab la, then today i noticed something, every driver is working fine on my laptop, bluetooth, touch buttons, camera, etc... but not my usb flash drive
<glaceman> :P Slart
<cwillu> glaceman, it's always something :p
<AuDaX> irc://irc.karma-irc.net/nerve
<cwillu> although flashdrives are usually the easier ones
<glaceman> i have 2 usb sticks actually, one of 4GB wish is being detected, the other one 8Gb not detected :S
<cwillu> sdhc?
<Dreamglider> how do i restart alsa sound engine ?
<cwillu> I'm guessing
<Slart> glaceman: hmm.. usb flash drives.. the only thing that just works.. all the time.. anyting in the syslog when you plug it in?
<Rupp> Dreamglider: alsaconfig
<Slart> glaceman: tail -f /var/log/syslog, unplug/plugin
<Rupp> Dreamglider: alsaconf
<glaceman> wait wait guys
<Rupp> Dreamglider: alsaconf is the right one
<glaceman> hang on lol, too many colors around :P
<cwillu> glaceman, is it a reader or just an integrated thumbdrive?
<mattmilo> hello
<glaceman> i dont even know what's the syslog is located
<Dreamglider> Rupp: command not found
<mattmilo> just made the switch from windows to ubuntu
<abdullah> hi
<glaceman> it's a usb stick, ntfs partition, used to work on xp
<cwillu> glaceman, tip:  if I'm talking to you, you want to pay attention to me :)
<defrysk> get alsatools
<glaceman> both sticks are like this, but one of them is working
<abdullah> hello
<mattmilo> everything is running really smoothly, only problem is my wireless is noticeably slower
<glaceman> ok cwillu
<abdullah> all friends
<glaceman> go aheahd
<Slart> glaceman: open a terminal.. run "tail -f /var/log/syslog".. you've now got a running display of the syslog.. it will update when anything new comes in
<mattmilo> any ideas why this would be happening?
<Slart> glaceman: unplug the usb drive.. wait a couple of seconds.. plug it in.. see what comes up in the terminal window
<cwillu> glaceman, any chance it wasn't unmounted cleanly from windows?
<mattmilo> my connection only shows one bar, 15% connectivity to be exact
<mattmilo> which im pretty sure wasnt the case before
<glaceman> ok cwillu
<glaceman> saying scanning, device scan complete
<Rupp> Dreamglider: sudo alsaconf?
<Rupp> mattmilo: thats good :)
<glaceman> no, it always being removed properly, used it in the office 1h ago
<Slart> Rupp: alsaconf hasn't been available in ubuntu for a couple of versions
<glaceman> i think there's error
<ohir> glaceman: Slart: sudo first. sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Slart> ohir: shouldn't be needed for reading
<defrysk> sudo apt-get install alsa-tools then try again
<Rupp> Start: i am in between puppy and ubuntu forgot what chat I was in
<mattmilo> Rupp: thanks, any ideas how i could improve my wifi issue?
<ohir> Slart: -rw-r----- 1 syslog adm
<Dreamglider> Rupp: command not found
<ohir> hm.. first user, I see, is in adm group anyway
<cwillu> Slart, ohir, readable by the default user
<glaceman> cwillu:
<mattmilo> ive been downloading a 56mb security update for 2 hours now
<Slart> ohir: and who is in the admin group.. I am =)
<glaceman> can we talk in pvt please
<glaceman> im confused,
<glaceman> and not being able to read everything, lines are running fast
<slushpuppeh> Hi, could anyone kindly highlight what the problem is in here? http://pastebin.com/m3ecde7f2
 * ohir step back with sudo, new user works in adm group :-)
<ubun00b> lol I don't even have room for tomboynotes :D
<mattmilo> and Im on a 22mb/s adsl 2 connection
<jaret> qq: how do I replace libtool with ubuntus own scripts ??
<cwillu> glaceman, check your pm's
<Slart> ohir: of course.. under the assumption that we are using the first user.. might not always be the case..
<ubun00b> now I see what the problem is! guys, what's the minimum of the casper-rw file you have to have for ubuntu??
<ubun00b> *size
<ohir> glaceman: there you should have log messages about plug in / plug out usb device
<deany> does an nfs share have to be a linux type filesystem or will it be ok for fat32
<seevee> ~$ sudo mount albert:/dev/hda3/home /home/dir --- gives error mount: RPC: Remote system error - Connection refused ----- but, it's the same machine, I'm just trying to get /home/dir to be a client directory of another partition. Help?
<Slart> deany: I don't really think nfs cares what filesystem it uses.. or.. wait.. there was something about ntfs not being shareable by nfs.. have you tried?
<ubun00b> because I think I have it on 830+ mb, that makes my whole linux distro storage around 830mb, would that potentially form problems like taking me 5 hours to install a graphix driver and troubleshoot flash ??
<longthen> hello there
<longthen> Anyone read Full Circle Magazine?
<ubun00b> longthen:  what's that?
<Dreamglider> sound is just looping like in a 0.1 sec loop
<deany> no, Im about to have a go setting one up, for dumping clonezilla backups to, so thought no need for samba as they are all linux.. unless samba is faster
<longthen> magazine
<longthen> about ubuntu
<deany> Slart, the partition im backin up to is fat32..
<ubun00b> longthen: I would like to find out more, but my firefox keeps crashing because ubuntu is such a stable system
<Slart> deany: samba is not faster.. than anything...
<longthen> :<
<Slart> deany: personally I've only used nfs with ext3 and xfs.. never fat32 or ntfs
<deany> Slart, I`ll try it..
<ubun00b> longthen: I can't even visit sites explaining how to uninstall flash -_-
<ubun00b> + it wiped all of my bookmarks
<ubun00b> 3 cheers...
<longthen> dont you use xmark?
<mattmilo> so does anyone know how I can resolve my wifi reception issues?
<mattmilo> is it a driver problem?
<ubun00b> longthen: just the standard FF that came with ubuntu
<ubun00b> longthen: I thought about updating but since that terribly failed yesterday...
<longthen> ubun00b:i sintalled a plug-in named xmark in ff
<ohir> ubun00b: interesting. I use FF daily and never ever it crashed on me
<vigo> !backup | ubun00b
<ubottu> ubun00b: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ubun00b> I do have around 10+ tomboynotes concerning this though so this will probably make a long blogpost lol
<ubun00b> yeah I thought I had the system backed up nicely (it's booting from the persistent liveUSB environment)
<longthen> It works very well,the bookmarks is saved in the net
<ubun00b> *goes to look for xmark*
<longthen> :)
<vigo> longthen: Yes, xmark is a great doo-dad
<matt__> Hi all,  under Ubuntu, what is the library that handles key presses before it reaches the currently active application?
<longthen> yeah
<longthen> anyone is learning PHP?
<melkham> hey, does anyone know how i can mark multiple folders in mc (midnight commander) ?
<Pici> longthen: ##php would be a good place to discuss php
<DEViUS> cwillu: am back
<longthen> thanks for your advice
<ubun00b> longthen: xmark is an addon, since I'm a bit weary on installing an addon yet (I don't even have a functioning back-button in FireFox lol), I'm going to try to fix flash first
<ubun00b> but it's noted though, so thanks for the tip :)
<DEViUS> cwillu: new kernel, boot better, at least i can keep the power cable in when booting, but the wirelless dosent work, and the problem we discussed still REMAiNz.....=(
<cwillu> :/
<cwillu> well, was worth a shot
<DEViUS> ya true
<cwillu> DEViUS, check launchpad, file a bug
<Slart> I can't really understand why people want to send their bookmarks to some weirdo company for storage.. you can back them up to a file instead.. on your own system
<DEViUS> k
<Bacta> Hi whenever I try and do cat /dev/random | /dev/dsp (yes I know this is stupid) I get "Permission Denied"
<longthen> ubun00b::)
<Bacta> How can I get this to work?
<thiebaude> Slart: yep
<lstarnes> Bacta: use > or >> instead of |. | is only used for sending output through a coomand
<lstarnes> *command
<hasta> ﻿/msg ubuntuhelp !nick
<thiebaude> Slart: i have my bookmarks on floppy
<hasta> !nick
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<Slart> thiebaude: I've setup webdav on my server and use that for syncing
<thiebaude> kewl
<Bacta> lstarnes: I'm not hearing anything
<Bacta> Wait
<Bacta> /dev/sda did it :)
<Bacta> it's hardly music though ;)
<Slart> Bacta: you might want to use /dev/urandom instead
<Bacta> Neat :)
<Slart> Bacta: you don't really need encryption grade random numbers for making bbrszsczcz noise
<bullgard4> I inserted in ~/.irssi/config : '{name = "#ekiga"; chatnet = "GIMPnet"; autojoin = "yes"; password = "***"; botmasks = "*!*bots@host.org"; autosendcmd = "/^msg $0 op pass"; },', logged out and logged in. But this channel does not appear automatically. The command '/j #ekiga' works though. What is the reason?
<seevee> !mount rpc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mount rpc
<abdullah> can be made from gwbasic
<Bacta> I can hear my mother talking to me ... is it bad?
<abdullah> or logo
<Slart> Bacta: huh? what command did you run?
<DEViUS> cwillu: oh check this out......https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks#HP%20Mini%202140
<Bacta> oh hold on. she's in my room now
<abdullah> www.logo.com
<cwillu> DEViUS, yay ;p
 * Slart wonders if it's ~/mom or /home/bacta/mom  that will show up on my computer =)
<Bacta> cat /dev/zero > /dev/dsp gives a neat click and then nothing more
<Slart> Bacta: are you surprised?
<ikonia> Bacta: it's just random chars, that can't be made into regognisable noise
<Bacta> I know that, don't ruin my fun!
<Bacta> which one in /dev corresponds to my network?
<ikonia> none
 * Bacta is listening to his hard drive
<ikonia> Bacta: this is a support channel - you know this, please stop now
<vigo> I think I have some bad blocks or sectors on the HDD, does DVD disaster or some other gram repair or attempt a repair on such hardware?
<ikonia> vigo: harddrives normally have their own tools from their vendors for linux
<Slart> vigo: not sure if you can repair it.. ddrescue tries to read it in some sneaky ways
<trendy> Oh really let me know about that
<vigo> Thank you.
<trendy> Why??
<deany> anyone know if clonezilla has any wifi drivers available?  the one im using is based on jaunty kernel, and im just wondering if theres some command i can issue to enable wifi if i drop to prompt in clonezilla
<ikonia> deany: this is ubuntu support only
<znh> vigo, you can't repair damaged hardware with software. However in some situations you are able to retrieve data, with tools such as Slart suggested.
<Slart> trendy?
<deany> k
<trendy> Yeah
<trendy> How are you doing Slart
<Slart> trendy: did you have a question?
<Kangarooo> witch programm is easy to cut 1min from one film with? from .avi file? I could usually with VLC but now that possibility is not anymore..
<vigo> znh: Yes, that was the area of concern, to back up what I did not back up last week and replace the HDD with another one.
<Slart> Kangarooo: avidemux is easy to use
<erUSUL> Kangarooo: avidemux
<znh> !clonezilla
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clonezilla
<znh> see, it's offtopic
<vigo> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<Kangarooo> ok Slart and erUSUL :) thanks :)
<vigo> It may be covered in the forums.
<Slart> Kangarooo: you're welcome
<erieslabnx> I have completely reinstalled twice now and still ubuntu does not see my nic, is there some way to force it to recognize?
<ubun00b> please, can some one provide me with a link on how to COMPLETELY remove flash and its components? because of that my firefox keeps crashing
<bullgard4> I inserted in ~/.irssi/config : '{name = "#ekiga"; chatnet = "GIMPnet"; autojoin = "yes"; password = "***"; botmasks = "*!*bots@host.org"; autosendcmd = "/^msg $0 op pass"; },', logged out and logged in. But this channel does not autojoin. The command '/j #ekiga' works though. What is the reason?
<Slart> erieslabnx: pastebin the output of "lspci" ?
<longthen> Sometimes I use shortcut key ,the system was halted. anyone met this ?
<erieslabnx> !help pastebin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help pastebin
<Pici> !paste | erieslabnx
<ubottu> erieslabnx: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Slart> bullgard4: tried /reload ?
<Slart> bullgard4: I don't think it reads the config file until you restart irssi
<lstarnes> bullgard4: a /reload should reload it
<longthen> ubun00b: your net is slow or what
<Knoedel1> hi all, is there a drbd8-module for ubuntu 9.04 ? I see only drbd8-utils
<lstarnes> bullgard4: make sure it appears in /channel list
<bullgard4> Slart: "restart" means "to restart the computer" or "to restart GNOME'?
<ubun00b> longthen: I have no idea what it is, I know that it isn't supposed to be (I'm on 54mbit wifi)
<lstarnes> bullgard4: no, restart irssi
<ubun00b> longthen: I installed flash, and since then my firefox is one pile of crash
<ubun00b> :p
<Slart> bullgard4: restart irssi
<longthen> ubun00b: you can try another web browser
<adriannome> Hi. i now need a windows machin to upgrade my iphone. i wont install windows on my desktop computer, but i have an eee 900 that i can install it and than just install ubuntu after the iphone upgrade. i have a windows xp cd but no external cdrom drive. is it possible to make a bootable windows usb key from ubuntu?
<ubun00b> longthen: lol what do you mean? is there anything besides FF on ubuntu?
<bullgard4> Slart: I wrote at the outset that I logged out and logged in. This does imply that Irssi restarted, does it not?
<indus> ubun00b: opera
<lstarnes> bullgard4: did you reconnect, or did you completely close irssi then open it again?
<Slart> bullgard4: I interpreted it as logging out and in the irc server
<indus> ubuntulog: ff u mean browser?
<longthen> ubun00b: I mean you can download another web browser
<Slart> bullgard4: but sure.. if you logged out of gnome/X and logged in again irssi will be restarted
<ubun00b> well I could try if in the process my firefox doesn't crash :P
<erieslabnx1> Ethernet controller: ADMtekDevice 0185 (rev 11)
<longthen> ubun00b: like Epiphany
<bullgard4> Slart: Ah! I see. No, I logged out from my GNOME session and restarted the GNOME session.
<erieslabnx1> sorry can't post to pastebin because it is my NIC that is not working
<ce_teman> nicha-caewm
<brendano> i gotta quick question. thinking of relocating to berlin from australia. is there much work for ENG speaking FOSS developes(+level2 deutsch in berlin)? Have a healthcare background and can get work in southern germany but my girl is a berliner and we have to be near her mother while she has kids. Berlin did a sprint just recently yeah? Must be some demand...
<maxjezy> hahahaha
<Slart> erieslabnx: doh.. sorry.. I think I need some coffee here..
<Slart> erieslabnx: when you run lspci you should get a couple of lines.. does anything in that list look like a network card?
<adriannome> Hi. i now need a windows machin to upgrade my iphone. i wont install windows on my desktop computer, but i have an eee 900 that i can install it and than just install ubuntu after the iphone upgrade. i have a windows xp cd but no external cdrom drive. is it possible to make a bootable windows usb key from ubuntu?
<vigo> brendano: Look at Libre or something like that.
<erieslabnx1> only the ethernet controller slart
<brendano> thx vigo!
<longthen> ubun00b:you can try this :  sudo apt-get install epiphany
<bullgard4> lstarnes: The '/channel' list output does not include #ekiga.
<erieslabnx1> ADMtek Device 0185 (rev11)
<Slart> erieslabnx: here's mine http://pastebin.com/f475a6654, my network card is listed as Bridge: nVidia Corp. MCP55 Ehternet (rev a2)
<nicha_caem> nicha-caem
<lstarnes> bullgard4: are you sure that it is in the correct section of the config file>
<Slart> erieslabnx: ah.. but it shows up there.. then ubuntu knows that it's there
<blip-> hi, I've been getting a BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 on  http://security.ubuntu.com intrepid-security for about 2 weeks now... how can I resolve this issue ?
<ubun00b> longthen: I give up, I think there's something seriously wrong with my install, I can't even go to 'Applications > Add/Remove > Internet' to get a list
<blip-> shall I email <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com> as it suggests ?
<Slart> erieslabnx: is it a new motherboard? as in brand new, less than a year old?
<ubun00b> longthen: I think these errors have something to do with the casper-rw filesize
<longthen> ubun00b:maybe
<bullgard4> lstarnes: Fairly much: I appended it at the end of the channel defintion part.
<ubun00b> longthen: right now it's around 830mb (which is basically the persistent storage size for ubuntu)
<indus> anyone need help. Its one of my tasks or i cant sleep well :)
<ubun00b> and I recall it being a minimum of 2GB or something like that
<solomon> I have a somewhat unique need... my CPU is fubar, and crashes the system when it gets anywhere near halfway hot.  I solved the problem by setting up cpu scaling to underclock it by about 50%.  Problem is, I decided to re-install without considering that the install CD doesn't underclock; so it crashed shortly after formatting my FS.  So... is there any way for me to pass some boot param or something to tell it to underclock my CPU from t
<crowbar> Is there a way to check if an object is managed by my EntityManager?
<brendano> vigo:ha ha ha
<erieslabnx1> the only one that looks similar is the PCI Bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev82)
<crowbar> wrong chan
<longthen> ubun00b:I have no idea
<adriannome> indus: i need help
<adriannome> Hi. i now need a windows machin to upgrade my iphone. i wont install windows on my desktop computer, but i have an eee 900 that i can install it and than just install ubuntu after the iphone upgrade. i have a windows xp cd but no external cdrom drive. is it possible to make a bootable windows usb key from ubuntu?
<erieslabnx1> Sorry I wish I could easily paste but it is an offline machine
<indus> :)
<mib> hi, anyone knows what is the best way for maintaining existing source list for a feisty?
<Slart> !feisty | mib
<ubottu> mib: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<solomon> note that i adjusted a setting in my bios that seemed to underclock the cpu to 800MHz -- at least, before i changed that setting, the thing would crash within a couple of minutes of sitting in bios config.  Bug when the ubuntu installer tries to start with this setting changed, it gets a kernel panic regarding cpufreq
<mib> i am using feisty but reluctant to switch to hardy...is there any source list which i still can use?
<ubun00b> longthen: thanks anyway for help, but right now I'm off to eat some delicious pancakes, or else I'll go pancakes myself :P
<DFarmer> I'm trying to install ubuntu-restricted-extras, but apt-get keeps failing and telling me it cannot resolve gb.archive.ubuntu.com. How do I fix this?
<indus> adriannome: not that i know of
<indus> adriannome: wait 1 sec
<Slart> mib: you'll have to use.. old-releases.ubuntu.com as a repository .. not sure of the spelling there
<longthen> ubun00b:ok. see you
<kabboo> hey what is the best program for programming
<ubun00b> :)
<mib> Slart: any link you could reommend for the old releases?
<cwillu> mib, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Slart> erieslabnx: hmm.. that doesn't scream network to me..sure thats the one?
<davro> soloman: i don't think there is such a feature, only thing you might be able todo is  underclock your chip in your bios if your bios allows this.
<Slart> mib: not really. I've never really found a good page to explain it.. sorry..
<mib> because my hard disk is limited and i have to use feisty.
<solomon> davro: i believe i got it uc'd in my bios, but that seems to piss off cpufreq
<indus> adriannome: if you have the windows iso you can create maybe
<Slart> mib: but you can go there with a browser and look at the files
<mib> the link just now?
<indus> adriannome: naah i dont think its possible
<Slart> mib: why not just use the !minimal version ... only add the stuff you really need
<indus> adriannome: any other questions i could maybe solve
<solomon> davro: i tried CPUFREQ=off in grub after googling about it but it still gave the same error
<Slart> !minimal | mib
<ubottu> mib: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<vigo> brendano: http://www.fsfe.org/ seriously, libre germany
<adriannome> indus: ok. i tryed with unetbooit, but that dident fikx is.
<brendano> can anyone direct me to a genreal developer linux irc server/channel?
<indus> adriannome: unetbootit? hmm let me google
<erieslabnx1> no I am not sure I am not sure of much at all other than the fact that the nic is not being recognized lol
<brendano> *general*
<mib> because i short of glibc and other libraries..even doing apt-update gives me some problem
<adriannome> indus: unetbootin
<davro> soloman: I cannot think of any think other than opening up the box an point as many household fans on the chip location, maybe to get the install done ?
<brendano> i.e. all flavors
<DFarmer> I'm trying to install ubuntu-restricted-extras, but apt-get keeps failing and telling me it cannot resolve gb.archive.ubuntu.com. How do I fix this?
<vigo> Oh,,,
<mib> this one do not have feisty :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<mib> only dapper
<adriannome> indus: im now trying to install windows in virtualbox and from there make a bootable usbkey to install windows on my eee  900
<mib> and hardy
<indus> adriannome: thatas for creating linux boot usb
<indus> adriannome: ya of course its best option
<Slart> mib: I don't really understand... what do you *have to* have feisty?
<adriannome> indus: i think so. hope it will work.
<SBCU> hello people, little question because of the ubuntu I installed on a Toshiba laptop of a friend of mine, been following the http://taufanlubis.wordpress.com/2007/11/26/fix-no-sound-for-ubuntu-in-toshiba-satellite-a205-s4707/ but I get an err when trying to /usr/src/alsa$ sudo cp /…your_alsa_location.../alsa-*
<adriannome> indus: i just wont install windows on my primarry desktop.
<indus> adriannome:well,sure it will.Its like running windows virtually,
<mib> for the minimal cd, since im using feisty, shouldnt i get feisty version?
<DFarmer> I'm trying to install ubuntu-restricted-extras, but apt-get keeps failing and telling me it cannot resolve gb.archive.ubuntu.com. How do I fix this?
<indus> DFarmer: try another server
<brendano> vigo:ahhh - thought you were playing with my nick. Many thanks!
<SBCU> please somebody help me :)
<Slart> mib: I was talking about a reinstall
<deany> i`m suprised ubuntu doesnt show anything more than windows network in the "network place".  why no nfs?
<Slart> mib: since you said you were short on disc space
<vigo> brendano: My pleasure. libre is the word in EU.
<mib> Slart: i got you..if i upgrade, does it affect my current files in my pc?
<DFarmer> indus: How?
<brendano> vigo:danke shoen!
<indus> SBCU: yes tell me
<Slart> mib: it will upgrade the system files and such.. not your documents
<SBCU> thanks indus
<mib> ohh.so all things still stay (e.g s/w,programs..)
<indus> DFarmer: go to system>administration>synaptic >repositories ,then change to a different server
<Slart> mib: you should of course backup anything that is important even if it shouldn't be a problem
<mib> ermm..
<Slart> mib: if you installed stuff from the repos they should be available after the upgrade, yes
<rsr> hello
<firmW_> I am trying to install Ubuntu on a Pentium machine and it halts in the middle of the process, or it's really slow. what can I do solve this installation process?
<mib> so once i back up, i shall burn the minimal cd to ISO image, and do minimal installation(upgrade) to hardy?
<FiReSTaRT> firmW_, Pentium I?
<firmW_> FiReSTaRT, yep
<indus> firmW_: how muc h ram do you have? also disconnect the internet and install
<sipior> heh heh
<rsr> am I able to remove the boot splash screen?
<Slart> mib: no.. you misunderstood.. the minimal cd was for a reinstall.. since the minimal cd doesn't install all the stuff the general desktop install does
<rsr> So I can see what exactly is going on at boottime
<sipior> FDIV bug in the installer, maybe? :-)
<firmW_> indus, not sure but I think it's 128MB
<DFarmer> indus: Thanks :)
<mib> ohhh..
<mib> okie..
<indus> firmW_: pentium 1 as in 100 Mhz processor? no it wont install
<Slart> mib: so if you use the minimal cd you'll end up with a smaller system.. you can choose not to install openoffice for example. if you don't use that
<brendano> hats of fto all here fixing problems - your patience amazes...
<gburin> hello fellows! it's my first time here, and I'm having trouble with my wireless
<indus> DFarmer: its working now?
<FiReSTaRT> firmW_, yikes... indus gave you some good pointers.. the problem is that the antique that you're running wasn't meant to run a modern o.s. once you complete the install, you can always trim it down.. might even consider running the server edition.. leaner, less bloated
<DFarmer> indus: Just about to try
<mib> ohh..erm.younknow roughly how much it going to take the space for hardy an average?
<rsr> you can run xubuntu on that
<Slart> mib: upgrading can be done using the internet... or by using a regular install cd
<indus> DFarmer: also make sure internet is working :P
<firmW_> What about a older version of Ubuntu?
<gburin> today I couldn't find any available conections, but yesterday my wireless was working fine
<Slart> mib: that would depends entirely on what you install.. a default system uses something like.. less than 5 GB or so..
<mib> wow
<mib> huge
<Slart> mib: and I don't think the earlier versions of ubuntu uses any less
<Slart> mib: what kind of hardware are you running this on?
<FiReSTaRT> firmW_, they'd have to be REALLY old... but then you'd miss out on most of ubuntu's advantages and all of the support for newer apps
<quibbler> rsr-> gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst   ...Then find the latest kernel and remove "quiet splash" from the end of that line
<mib> hardware?
<mib> on toshiba laptop
<vegombrei> hi mozilla has issues with flash videos in porn sites .. anyone else facing a similar problem?
<gburin> I've tried to reinstall network manager, also tried to use ndiswrapper as well as proprietary drivers
<Slart> mib: let me check how much my vm install uses.. it's probably less than 5GB
<firmW_> FiReSTaRT, well, so I have to keep windows running on it :P
<mib> okie.
<natschil> could anyone recomend me a subversion server that is easy to setup for ubuntu?
<abdullah> it is on help.ubuntu.com
<mib> or sould i install VM?
<Slart> mib: nah.. it's just that I have a fresh install in a vm here..
<blip-> so what's the difference between upgrading a package from backports vs PPA repos for 8.10 ?    For example an xfce lib, or a KDE lib
<FiReSTaRT> firmW_, i'd try downloading the ubuntu server edition first... it's less bloated and who knows, you might luck out and have it run.. if not, you can always get back to windows 3.1 :D
<rsr> vegombrei: I dont see that problem when I used adobe's flash
<Slart> mib: my desktop install has so much extra stuff installed..
<gburin> and in windows xp, the light of the wireless board turns on, but no network is detected
<sipior> firmW_: you'd probably be better off with something a bit more customisable. slackware would be one option. forget running the latest gnome in 128MB of RAM, though. but you could run X and FVWM comfortably there.
<rsr> gburin: Try disabling the drivers then reenabling it
<rsr> gburin: then reboot
<FiReSTaRT> firmW_, and i think somebody mentioned that xubuntu is able to run on that abacus.. that's your other option
<gburin> rsr: how do I do it?
<firmW_> FiReSTaRT, ok, I will try it out. Thank you. But I still can pick up from win 95, 98, me or 2000.
<rsr> firmW_: why dont you try xubuntu?
<macvr> firmW_: ^?
<Slart> mib: a fresh install of 9.04 Desktop, 32bit,  uses 2.1GB for me
<mib> ohh.
<rsr> sysem --> administration--> hardware drivers
<macvr> firmW_: xubuntu or maybe even puppy linux?
<firmW_> xubuntu?
<BigMack83> after creating a user with adduser, when i try to login with ssh command i can login, but if i try logging in through nautilus i get invalid user (from /var/log/auth.log)
<mib> Slart: would some system space of feisty be taken over by hardy when installing? in other words, maybe it wont use extra 2.1GB..maybe extra 1GB
<indus> firmW_: try puppy linux
<ctmjr> firmW_, look into damn small linux or one of the other smaller distro's for that machine
<indus> !puppy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about puppy
<indus> baah
<Slart> mib: it will use some extra disc space during the actual update.. after that it should go down again
<mib> ohh
<indus> firmW_: damn small linux yes or puppy etc google for it , nothing else will load on your system.
<vegombrei> rsr: no dude some sites there's this huge play button and when you click it nothing happens
<mib> because mine now has only 1GB free space
<Slart> mib: afaik you should end up using 2.1 GB.. after the update.. then you have logs and such that use space too
<firmW_> puppy sounds homo, are you homo guys?
<FiReSTaRT> firmW_,  http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/xubuntu
<rsr> does anyone know how I can change the bootup ubuntu splash logo
<Slart> !ops | firmW_
<ubottu> firmW_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<BigMack83> it also tells me "Failed none for invalid user aneikirk" and failed password. i cant figure out why it only does this when trying to login from sftp/scp as thats what i need it for
<remoteCTRL> rsr: sudo apt-get install gnome-art
<firmW_> FiReSTaRT, ok, thank you. I will have a look on it.
<gburin> rsr: until yesterday, this drivers were disabled and the wireless was working fine, but today when I turned on my laptop in the beginning it detected, but didn't connected, but after a while, it stopped detecting
<FiReSTaRT> firmW_, yeah, dsl should also work, but see if you can get xub to work for you
<gburin> i'm sorry, THESE drivers
<rsr> firmW_: thats personall and offtopic
<indus> some nonsense going on in launchpad lately, bugs being reclassified as questions, wow great indeed
<rsr> firmW_: please discuss offtopic on #ubuntu-offtopic
<vigo> rsr: usplash grub?
<remoteCTRL> rsr firmW_ left the room (requested by DBO).
<Slart> mib: so.. if you update you will install over the old system.. replacing system files and such.. so it should take about the same space after the update is done.. during the actual update some extra space will be needed.. for the files that are downloaded and such
<byte> trying to save power pc G3 with powerpc b.04 alt install but cant get the keyboard (Microsoft Digital MEdia) to recognis the cmd+opt+p+r  or F12 eject for that matter - nayone?
<mib> oh
<gburin> rsr: it sounds like hardware problems, right?
<rsr> remoteCTRL: that would install new ones but how do I change them?
<mib> how bout Dapper, slart? my other pc is dapper..it still should be supported right?
<Slart> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<remoteCTRL> rsr: exactly with gnome-art
<rsr> vigo: usplash
<Slart> mib: it was released in 2006.. it's getting pretty old
<rsr> remoteCTRL: ok
<remoteCTRL> rsr: you can change wuite a lot with that little app
<quibbler> rsr-> sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<mib> because i was having problem to install extra packages in dapper
<urko> Hello folks! I had a problem with latest wine when I tried to install utorrent in terminal. It writes me this then just stop; http://pastebin.com/m37b25375. How can I fix this? Thnx
<Slart> mib: I'm not sure how long they will support it
<mib> ohh..erm
<Slart> mib: are these general desktop pcs? used as servers? doing important stuff?
<mib> yeah.general
<VEndix> how to install ftp on server threw terminal on buntu?
<mickster04> anybody know where i can find help for the NBR of ubuntu? asus 900 sluggishness bug and i dunno how to fix it:/
<Slart> mib: why not install 8.10 then.. it's the latest LTS release.. or even jaunty
<Slart> mib: or try DSL or puppylinux if you're looking for something small and light to run on older hardware
<rsr> gburin: yes, that may be a hardware issue, although I wouldnt condemn it just yet
<byte> edit - blue G3. trying to install ubuntu on mac PPC G3 with 8.04 alt l but cant get the keyboard (Microsoft Digital MEdia) to recognis the cmd+opt+p+r  or F12 eject for that matter - nayone?
<mib> because the general desktop is restricted permission somehow to upfrade
<rsr> gburin: maybe try it on a different system
<jerkman> hey, i have a problem with glx loading in xorg. I updated my NVIDIA driver which broke X, so i downgraded with apt, which worked ok. GL wont load however, any suggestions
<gburin> rsr: i have tried all those things that i said.... the only different thing i did was to install and uninstall gufw, a firewall... ah, and uninstalling gwibber, a microblogging client
<vigo> Slart: Uhm, ermm, I thought 8.04.2 was latest LTS, I could be wrong.
<gburin> rsr: i tried in windows xp, the light of the wireless board turns on, but it doesn't detect any network
<meglo> Hello everyone, I was wondering if somone could suggest a good ergonomic keyboard to help with muscle strain. If it should have features like hotbuttons/scrollwheels then they should be compatible with Ubuntu or workable with minor modification of the system. Would anyone know of a good model?
<jerkman> any thoughts? my card is a nvidia GeForce 8400GS 512mb, and it works fine until i upgraded the drivers
<Slart> vigo: oh.. right you are.. good catch
<byte> bump - have gone to www.justfuckinggoogleit.com - blue G3. trying to install ubuntu on mac PPC G3 with 8.04 alt l but cant get the keyboard (Microsoft Digital MEdia) to recognis the cmd+opt+p+r  or F12 eject for that matter - nayone?
<Slart> mib: I meant 8.04... 8.10 wasn't a LTS release
<mib> oh
<Pici> byte: Please mind your language here.
<byte> Pici was url botman
<vigo> There is also a Minimal install for 8.04.2, 8.10 and the rest.
<rsr> gburin: then I would be pretty inclined to throwing it out the window =P
<Pici> byte: I don't care if its a url, its not appropriate.
<jerkman> anyone? really want to get this sorted
<Pici> meglo: ##hardware may be a better place to ask (or even #ubuntu-offtopic), most keyboards Just Work™ with Ubuntu/Linux
<byte> Pici fair enough
<gburin> rsr: the good part is that it's still guaranteed by sony and the store
<urko> wussies
<BigMack83> any idea why a user logging in via ssh on the cli works fine, but trying to log in via ssh/sftp in nautilus gets me an invalid password error in /var/log/auth.log ? or at least where i can look into it to fix it
<rsr> gburin: the go for it... its a vaio?
<VEndix> how to install ftp on server threw terminal on buntu?
<fiXXXerMet> I have an Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950 chip.  After installing the xserver-xorg-video-intel package, which driver should I specify in my xorg.conf file?
<gburin> rsr: i think i will take it to the authorized support
<gburin> yes
<gburin> rsr: yes
<gburin> rsr: VGN-NR330AE
<rsr> cool
<vigo> !ftp | VEndix
<ubottu> VEndix: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<byte> vigo:were you talking tom me bout PPC 8.10 rather than 8.04? confusing channel
<VEndix> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<mickster04> is there a specific nbr channel somewhere?
<gburin> rsr: thank you very much for the help!
<gburin> rsr: and i'm sorry for my english
<DFarmer> indus: It's working now :) Thanks :)
<jerkman> can someone here help with a simple xorg issue
<Qu4R0w> my ubuntu 9.04 always crash..i cant press anything.it hang..what the problem is actually caused it?
<vigo> byte: Yes, just look at the official release page. All the many flavors and Hardware compatible versions are listed with documentation.
<scunizi> jerkman: ask your question first :)
<rsr> gburin: No problem, im brazillian
<indus> !paste > SBCU
<ubottu> SBCU, please see my private message
<gburin> rsr: eu também! hahahah
<slayton> Qu4R0w, there are a lot of things that can cause a hang...  provide more information: hardware, what version of ubuntu, etc..
<jerkman> scunizi: i have, but...
<rsr> lol--- #ubuntu-br
<jerkman> hey, i have a problem with glx loading in xorg. I updated my NVIDIA driver which broke X, so i downgraded with apt, which worked ok. GL wont load however, any suggestions
<jerkman> any thoughts? my card is a nvidia GeForce 8400GS 512mb, and it works fine until i upgraded the drivers
<FloodBot1> jerkman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Qu4R0w> ubuntu 9.04
<rsr> no I know what burin stands for =P
<milo__> hi please hw can i get this "|" on my laptop
<slayton> milligan_, is it not on your keyboard?
<scunizi> jerkman: when you upgrade, are you moving from one version provided by ubuntu to anther or are you trying to install the drivers that come direct from Nvidia?
<rsr> try the plus key milo__
<milo__> i actually copied it on a website but i can't find it on my keyboard
<Pici> milo__: On US layouts, its usually its shift \
<indus> milo__: shift and press \ button
<milo__> ok
<jerkman> i had 177? ithink, and upgraded using the nvidia site version to 183, then back to 180 through apt
<milo__> thanks guys
<vigo> byte: What kind of Hardware/Architecture?
<indus> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<scunizi> jerkman: 183?  or was that 180.3?  How did you install the nvidia driver.. specifically
<scunizi> jerkman: nevermind which version.. I just looked and they are now up to 185.xx.. wow.. huge leaps.
<jerkman> latest from nvidia, i had to kill gdm and x and install with nvidias ncurses installer
<ubun00b> LOL now I know what the problem was, my system is just TOO FULL! I can't even save a screenshot hahaha
<jerkman> maybe 185 then scunizi
<scunizi> jerkman: that typicallyl does it and it's the right way.  When doing that did the installer mention that it had to uninstall a previous driver?
 * ubun00b goes to wonder why he wasted the whole night yesterday because of lack of a simple notification or warning...
<dbu> Hi, I have vmware player installed on Jaunty, and I was using bridged networking fine when I installed, I now rebooted the computer and bridged mode does not work. Running ifconfig I can not find vmnet0, anyone have any ideas?
<byte> vigo:Power PC G3
<xhema> We are looking for good people to come to our software freedom conference in Prishtina Kosovo on the 29/30 of august. SFK09/SFCK09
<jerkman> scunizi: no, it just compiled the kernel module, then on rebooting, broke my graphics
<slayton> dbu, did you reboot after a software update?
<dbu> I have also run vmware-network --start, and it says that vmnet0 is started
<dbu> slayton: no, I installed it worked, and I rebooted.
<scunizi> jerkman: ok.. that happened to me once.. most likely because the ubuntu nvidia bits were still hanging around.. I uninstall the ubuntu supplied nvidia drivers via synaptic prior to installing the latest from nvidia.. seems to work for me.
<jerkman> scunizi: my video works now, 180, but it is just gl
<jerkman> scunizi: gl module wont load
<scunizi> jerkman: have you run nvidia-xconfig or nvidia-settings?
<Qu4R0w> guys,now i actually know what caused my laptop hang..it hang after i open firefox..but dun know how to solve :(
<byte> scunizi what did you do - i had troubles and had to roll back
<slayton> dbu, this might not be what you want to hear but I would suggest you use virtualbox instead of vmware... I found it much easier to configure and user
<TuxPurple> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<byte> scunizi latest nvidia i mean
<dbu> slayton: does virtualbox run vmware images?
<treyh222> anyone using qemu/kvm/virt-manager on ubuntu and have it working with scsi disks?
<Sirisian|Work> Is it possible for a folder to have more than one group?
<byte> scunizi AMD XP2000+ 7 series
<slayton> dbu, probably not
<slayton> dbu, there could exist a conversion program though
<jerkman> scunizi: ok, nvidia-settings shows up corret details, but the OpenGL/GLX Information tab says "Fail to query the GLX server vendor"
<scunizi> byte: my latest that I have installed is 180.5x.. but when I initially installed it I uninstalled the nvidia stuff supplied by ubuntu prior to the new install.
<Qu4R0w> me have same problem with nvidia
<dbu> slayton: yes, I'm looking at the details ... :(
<treyh222> dbu, your best bet is to dd the drive over ssh and then dd it back under virtualbox
<Qu4R0w> before i use 177 is ok..180 is not good i think
<scunizi> jerkman: I'd run nvidia-xconfig with sudo and allow it to write a new xorg for you.. then log out and restart
<jerkman> ok.
<scunizi> Qu4R0w: there's different versions.. depends on which one..
<sipior> Sirisian|Work: no, but you can use access control lists to accomplish the same thing. check out "getfacl" and "setfacl".
<Sirisian|Work> thank you
<jerkman> scunizi: brb, thanks
<Qu4R0w> 180 is newest i think but mine is good with 177..or must i use 177?
<byte> scunizi ta
<Qu4R0w> i scare to open firefox..my box must be hang after that at a glance
<sipior> Sirisian|Work: for examplke, if you want member of group "foo" to be able to edit a file as well, just try: "setfacl -m g:foo:rw <filename>".
<jerkman> scunizi: no lukc :p
<cram> helllo
<scunizi> Jerk
<scunizi> sorry.. looking for Jerkman
<indus> :D
<wolf23> help me please! i open system -> preferences -> power management , and i have display of the monitor 11 minutes,but after 11 minutes the monitor couldnot switch off, can anyone plz thanx
<indus> lol
<cram> jerkman just left
<ipsemet> this is the slowest i've seen this room in a while
<cram> anyone know much about iptables?
<scunizi> cram: yea.. I have messages turned off.
<jerkman> ipsemet: lag 1s here
<indus> wolf23: are you sure you are leavin the system untouched
<jerkman> scunizi: that didnt work...
<sipior> cram: easiest if you ask your question directly :-)
<cram> ok, i'm getting an error
<cram> lemme paste it
<sipior> cram: pastebin it if it's more than a line or two.
<Halitech> cram, use pastebin if it is more then 1 line
<scunizi> jerkman: ok.. so now you're running the ubuntu supplied driver?
<Rubik> hello, i need some help with XMBC. I have installed it successfully but when i run it , it shows the splash screen and immidietly closes. Any idea what's going on ?
<cram> iptables v1.3.8: can't initialize iptables table `nat': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)
<cram> Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.
<jerkman> scunizi: i believe so, but i cant even open terminal now
<wolf23> indus, everytime when i am away from computer and after 11 minutes the monitor switch off
<indus> wolf23: isnt that what you want?
<sipior> cram: what precise command are you using to add a rule to that table?
<scunizi> jerkman: did you uninstall the other driver that came direct from nvidia or did you just reinstall/enable the ubuntu driver?
<jerkman> just reinstalled scunizi
<parpar> Hello, I am sad because I lost almost all of my menu bars in Ubuntu Jaunty how can I recover them or unhide them?
<vigo> byte: Found them all in that. If you want LTS get 8.04.2 LTS. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads
<wolf23> indus,  yes i want this , i dont know if i config it wrong from power management
<jerkman> scunizi: so how do i go about removing all drivers relating to nvidia
<scunizi> jerkman: this is probably where your issues are coming from.. the other driver still has parts of it's kernel mod install and maybe other bits lying around.. you've got conflicts.  It's either all one or the other.
<cram> sipior: it was actually via the control panel, but it was scripted, lemme pastebin the script
<ipsemet> parpar: post a screen shot in imageshack so i can see which menus ur talking about
<Halitech> cram, there is info here http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/iptables-v1.3.8-cant-initialize-iptables-table-filter-577212/
<parpar> ipsemet: okay giveme couple of seconds
<scunizi> jerkman: I had to google for it before.. but it's something like "sudo ./<driver/file/name> --purge"
<jerkman> right,
<milo__> please does someone know how to break a line while writing a script with vi editor?
<cram> sipior: http://pastebin.ca/1463425
<Faaabi> this is a test form a self vritten irc chat.
<jerkman> scunizi: i cant open any programs... and my icons have dissapeared... how do i go about googling it...
<scunizi> ipsemet: he's probably talking about decorations..
<Faaabi> wow, it works... :-F
<cram> Halitech: yeah, i saw that, but don't see why it should be a case of installing modules, they should all be installed
<Faaabi> :-D
<sipior> milo__: carriage return isn't doing it for you?
<milo__> sipior: apparently no.
<Halitech> cram, I'm not sure, I've never done anything with iptables but the modules may be installed but not actively loaded
<wolf23> indus, in AC Power  i have display: 11 minutes and the actions: never
<sipior> milo__: this is in the terminal, or gvim?
<jerkman> scunizi: im in another terminal using links... he, text browsers are ok
<scunizi> jerkman: you'll loose your irc connection doing this unless you're in a tty with screen... but ctrl+alt+F2 to get to a TTY and then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<milo__> sipior: in the terminal. I run vi from the terminal
<scunizi> jerkman: kool.. personally I like elinks..
<jerkman> scunizi: ill just use links for a min
<jerkman> scunizi: ill try elinks someday
<parpar> ipsemet: This is the screen shot note that gimp, calculator, glabel and evolution are missing the menu bars.  This also happens in my Pidgin.  Screen shot: http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/5950/nomenubars.png
<Fabi> heyhey
<dasux> hiho
<sipior> milo__: sounds like your terminal is broken. try "stty sane" first, and then try setting the TERM variable to vt100, and then xterm.
<sipior> cram: when you try running that script line by line, where does it fail?
<sipior> cram: it manages to flush the mangle table with no trouble?
<indus> wolf23: you want the monitor to sleep after 11 minutes?
<byte> vigo:my issue is that i cant boot from the cd - have non-mac kbd yet cmd+opt+p+r is not working
<milo__> sipior: ok. The whole thing is that im just trying to learn how to write scripts and I would like to break a line in order to make the output looks nicer
<ipsemet> parpar go to system>prefrences>appearacnce > interface you should see the option to fix your menu issue there
<byte> vigo:thx for replying - appreciate it
<vigo> byte: My pleasure, is the BIOS set correctly?
<sipior> milo__: sorry, the problem isn't that you can't *input* a carriage return, but that it does not show up in your script's output? do i have that right?
<FFEMTcJ> what is the name of the app that searches for restricted video drivers?
<Halitech> FFEMTcJ, do you mean Envy?
<byte> vigo:atm - i cannot evene ject the CD let alone make the firetrucker boot
<jerkman> scunizi: ive got firefox back...
<ipsemet> ffemtcj: system>administration<hardware drivers
<FFEMTcJ> ipsemet: what is the package to install that?
<scunizi> Halitech: FFEMTcJ *don't* use envy... ever
<byte> vigo:suspect it may be a microsoft kbd issue (usb)
<scunizi> jerkman: ye-ha!
<Halitech> scunizi, I don't use it and never plan to
<milo__> sipior: yes!
<Faaabi> heyhey
<Faaabi> whats going on?
<ipsemet> comes with ubuntu since 7.10 i think not sure exactly when it came through but if u have 8.04 or above i'm positive its there
<parpar> ipsemet: I untick and ticked back the boxes and nothing happened
<Faaabi> aha, ok..
<scunizi> Halitech: good.. I just get nervous when the word comes up.. :)
<jerkman> scunizi: why dont use envy? i think i may have tried that
<ipsemet> parpar: after the tick the boxes you may have to log off and back on
<byte> vigo:thx for your thoughts tho man - i will persevere (I always get there in the end!)
<Halitech> scunizi, I've heard/read the horror stories that have come up from using it although people still use it
<sipior> milo__: i see, and these are bash scripts, then? you can just stick in an extra "echo" statement, or try "\n" for the carriage return (well, newline really)
<parpar> ipsemet: okay I'll be back...
<jerkman> Halitech: what horror stories? ENvy?
<Halitech> jerkman, yes, heard it has totally borked systems
<FFEMTcJ> scunizi: im looking for hardware drivers, like ipsemet said.. i just need to find its package to install it
<scunizi> jerkman: if you have then your system might be a mess with no way for me to extracate you.. envy can break systems.. has in the past and might still despite the fact that it's in the repos .. at least envy-ng.. when the system is messed one easy way to fix things is reinstall
<milo__> sipior: thanks. I was thinking about the "\n" but i thought that was only for python
<sipior> milo__: also, remember to use "echo -e" to ensure that escaped sequences are interpreted.
<scunizi> FFEMTcJ: apt-cache search ipsemet from cli
<jerkman> scunizi: Noooooooooo... dang.
<Halitech> FFEMTcJ, what video card do you have that you are trying to get drivers for?
<scunizi> jerkman: do you have a seperate /home?
<FFEMTcJ> its an nvidia
<ipsemet> what? --> ﻿(10:02:42 AM) scunizi: FFEMTcJ: apt-cache search ipsemet from cli
<sipior> milo__: no, that's pretty standard. works in just about every language since C, i think :-)
<jerkman> scunizi: yes, but i have loads of windows games and stuff setup and loads of programs
<Halitech> FFEMTcJ, do you know what model?
<FFEMTcJ> ipsemet: i guess your a package now
<FFEMTcJ> Halitech: no
<jerkman> scunizi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2901525&postcount=4
<ipsemet> lol i guess so
<scunizi> jerkman: in ubuntu or a dual boot?
<boss_mc> FFEMTcJ: pastebin lspci | grep VGA
<Halitech> FFEMTcJ, can you open a terminal and post the results of sudo lshw -C video ... use pastebin
<jerkman> scunizi: in ubuntu
<vigo> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<jerkman> took a while setting this thing up...
<FFEMTcJ> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600 GT (rev a1)
<milo__> sipior: ok, but where should I put the echo-e?
<scunizi> ipsemet: sorry .. your nick sounded like a program when FFEMTcJ mentioned it.. I was scanning the line fast and it didn't really register. sorry
<scunizi> jerkman: so in wine?
<FFEMTcJ> ipsemet: hehe
<Halitech> FFEMTcJ, you should be able to see it in the restricted drivers
<sipior> milo__: well, how were you writing the output?
<jerkman> scunizi: yes, and in cedega and in crossover i also have office 07 simply for screenshots for coursework
<FFEMTcJ> Halitech: i dont have the restricted drivers package installed
<FFEMTcJ> i started with a server install
<Faaabi> asfd
<Faaabi> test
<boss_mc> Faaabi: pong
<Halitech> FFEMTcJ, its not a package, its under admin - system - hardware drivers I believe
<FFEMTcJ> its not there
<ipsemet> what version do u have
<scunizi> jerkman: most of that will be in /home.. at least the configs.. that's a lot of work to go through prior to getting your video working correctly.
<FFEMTcJ> 9.04
<milo__> sipior: in  the vi editor (terminal)
<Halitech> FFEMTcJ, how did you install a gui?
<parpar> ipsemet: no menu bars yet?
<jerkman> scunizi: did you see the link
<cram> sipior: i hadn't tried running line by line, good idea
<vigo> FFEMTc3: apt-sources?
<sipior> milo__: no, i mean, how are you writing output in your script.
<Sutekj> I don't have permission to my x11 directory, how do I fix this? I want to change my xorg.conf.
<scunizi> jerkman: no .. missed it
<sipior> cram: and what was the result?
<jerkman> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2901525&postcount=4 scunizi
<Halitech> Sutekj, use gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<prince_jammys> Sutekj: use sudo (or gksudo) to edit it as superuser
<FFEMTcJ> gnome-core  - i didnt want everything that comes with ubuntu-desktop
<milo__> sipior: let me show you. second
<scunizi> jerkman: ah.. now I saw the link.. that's for removing the ubuntu installed nvidia bits.. I never went to that length.
<linduxed2> in the nm-applet, when i choose the wifi network im using and press "show" for the password, i get a loooong like of what seems to be hexadicimal junk
<linduxed2> i know the password and the thing shown is not the thing i put in some time ago
<scunizi> jerkman: however you might need to and then also run the uninstaller for the nvidia drivers from nvidia
<FFEMTcJ> i also gotta get sound working :-(
<jerkman> scunizi: right, but do you think that could work?
<milo__> sipior: http://paste.ubuntu.com/197733/
<cram> sipior: i got to /sbin/iptables -P INPUT DROP and it kicked me off ssh :P
<milo__> sipior: excuse me but I actually write the words in French. :D
<MaT-dg> can I enable line numbers in gedit?
<scunizi> jerkman: won't hurt trying.. I'd download the latest driver from nvidia first though and put it in a location you can get at.. all this uninstall should be done with the gui off.. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<boss_mc> MaT-dg: yeah, under the view menu
<cram> sipior: looks like i'll have to get someone to reset the iptables config on the console now :/
<love_ubuntu> hi
<boss_mc> !hi | love_ubuntu
<ubottu> love_ubuntu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<scunizi> scunizi: after uninstalling everything .. reboot.. then back to the terminal and stop gdm.. reinstall nvidia driver that comes direct from nv
<wolf23> help please! i want the monitor to sleep after 11 minutes
<jerkman> scunizi: brb
<mib_35ozkd9n> Good Morning Ubuntu People.
<love_ubuntu> can anyone help me? how to set my mysql service autoamatically started?
<mib_35ozkd9n> Is this an appropriate place to ask for super-newbie help?
<Faaabi> hmm...
<boss_mc> mib_35ozkd9n: yep :)
<Crazy|One> hi all, 2 queries quickly,  number 1 i installed ubuntu jaunty onto my laptop but it keeps having problems booting up with (2 Softresets failed, 1 modprobe FATAL: modules.dep no such file),  i followed the steps of this guide ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1162619 ) which solved the problem, but each time i reboot the softresets problem keeps coming up stopping me from booting, any idea what could be wrong?
<boss_mc> mib_35ozkd9n: ask your question all on one line and we'll answer if we can
<mib_35ozkd9n> I just installed the ubuntu netbook remix on my lenovo s10.  (which was totally awesomely easy, btw)  and i used it for a few hours without incident.
<sipior> cram: hah! yes, careful with blindly typing iptables rules remotely :-) happens to everyone eventually.
<mib_35ozkd9n> but somehow, i managed to make all the applications disappear from the applications menu.
<Crazy|One> number 2, i am using a PAYG mobile broadband dongle, and would like to find out if there are any applications i can use to track my download i have done in a month?
<mib_35ozkd9n> i tried putting it in regular view and not the netbook view but no love.
<mib_35ozkd9n> so now all i can do is launch system things and firefox.
<sipior> milo__: so just replace the echo statements with echo -e
<mib_35ozkd9n> any idea what i did?
<vigo> Crazy|One: Log Files can handle the second.
<milo__> sipior: cool. Let me try
<Crazy|One> vigo ok
<sipior> milo__: and add "\n" as desired in the quoted text.
<wolf23> help please! i want the monitor to sleep after 11 minutes? i try from power management,and i it doesnot work after 11 mnutes?
<mickster04> wolf23 why 11?
<milo__> sipior: thanks
<sipior> his monitor goes to eleven
<sipior> milo__: sure, no trouble
<wolf23> mickster04, do u know how to configure it?
<vigo> Crazy|One: On first, it could be any number of things, I suspect is a BIOS or some mis managed pkg, dpkg fix can or may resolve that, it is during boot that you can recover or repair a broken system.
<mickster04> wolf23 have you checked screensaver settings
<wolf23> mickster04,  no
<mickster04> wolf23, also make sure you have set that timer in both ac an battery settings, then it will happen to both
<wolf23> mickster04,  yes i have the mark on active the computer 10 minutes when its idle
<mickster04> wolf23, i assume if u have a screensaver then the idle starts from when the screensaver starts
<jerkman> scunizi: wierdest thing... i uninstalled with apt and uninstalled the official drivers so im left with possibly broken eny drivers.. guess what. compiz works so does gl?? WTF?
<jerkman> *envy
<mib_35ozkd9n> I have tried look at the appearance preferences, but that did not make my applications come back from whereever they escaped to
<wolf23> mickster04,  i wait 10 and 12 minutes, no screensaver play and no sleeping monitor
<milo__> sipior: http://paste.ubuntu.com/197739/  should it look like this
<hobbet1> does anybody know if the softreset failed device not ready, have they fixed that yet, i keep searching and i see others have problem but no solution.
<jerkman> scunizi: i have only one problem... none of my programs will open
<jerkman> i can open irc, but then nothing else
<scunizi> jerkman: catch 22 :)
<ipsemet> sounds like multiple problems
<sipior> milo__: no. more like: echo -e "Calendar\n"
<parpar> I am experiencing a weird problem.  Almost all of my menus have disappeared (calculator, Gimp, Evolution, gLabel, etc.  With the exception of Firefox and Openoffice).  Please I seek to resolve this issue.  I am using Ubuntu Jaunty.
<parpar> menu bars that is
<milo__> sipior: okay
<dasux> what?
<Nickasdf> aha...
<ipsemet> if you run them from the terminal what is the output i.e. type "firefox" what does it do
<jerkman> scunizi: so, could that be envy?
<menboy> hi! everybody
<milo__> sipior: it works! thks again
<scunizi> jerkman: yep
<mib_35ozkd9n> *sigh*
<jerkman> scunizi: im removing envy, then will install newest drivers from nvidia
<Faaabi> heyhey
<love_ubuntu> i checked my daemon.log, and found out that why is mysql isn't started on startup. because it can't find ip that i set on my.cnf, since the service is trying to start itself before starting eth0, is there a way to swap it?
<dasux> hey
<cram> sipior: ok, i'm back in after removing iptables and installing it again :P
<kfogel> How can I tell what video card I have?  (dmesg doesn't seem to say...)
<cram> sipior: is there any other way i can debug the problem? running that script line by line seems to be impossible as it'll kick me off ssh
<Halitech> kfogel, lshw -C video or lspci
<kfogel> Halitech: thank you
<sipior> cram: well, you can just leave off the DROP directives, no?
<LaMs> Any of you experience a problem with an upgrade recently ? I lost all my personnal config (.bashrc ... .vimrc ... evolution settings.. gnome theme settings and so on) also my mouse doesn't work anymore in "man" or vim
<ircnickiuse> how would it be possible that wget has been setup to require sudo?
<sipior> cram: ensure that the accept for inbound port 22 is first...
<ircnickiuse> I see it on a machine I am using
<PhotoJim> ircnickiuse: do you have write access to the directory where you are trying to put the file?
<ircnickiuse> does ubuntu ever ship with wget locked down?
<sipior> ircnickiuse: no
<ircnickiuse> PhotoJim: why would I not have permission to execute wget
<ircnickiuse> You think the idiots who setup my hosting machine did it? common practice?
<PhotoJim> ircnickiuse: I don't know.  what happens if you specify the full path?
<ircnickiuse> PhotoJim: I can touch in that folder, and wget works when I sudo
<sipior> ircnickiuse: why don't we start with the exact command you tried, and the exact error?
<ircnickiuse> sipior: yeah, run wget, permission denied, that is all
<shekar> hi.
<sipior> ircnickiuse: and ls -l `which wget`
<ircnickiuse>  /usr/bin/wget
<ircnickiuse> -bash: /usr/bin/wget: Permission denied
<shekar> ubuntu doesn't recognise my network..
<shekar> i am on wired connection..
<ircnickiuse> yet, wget -m youporn.com  #works like a charm
<PhotoJim> ircnickiuse: ls -l /usr/bin/wget ... what is the output?
<ircnickiuse> with sudo
<neo_> .
<shekar> somebody here told to use ifup eth0.. but didn't work..
<shekar> pls help me :)
<parpar> Almost all of my menu bars (File, Edit, ...) have disappeared in applications like calculator, Gimp, Evolution, gLabel, etc.  With the exception of Firefox and Openoffice.  I am using Ubuntu Jaunty.
<ircnickiuse> PhotoJim: it is 700 permissions and root owned :(
<J_A_X> anyone care to help me figure out why gradients looks so choppy compared to windows?
<sipior> ircnickiuse: well, there's your problem.
<sipior> ircnickiuse: easy to fix, anyway.
<ircnickiuse> but - hrm, who would do such a thing. sipior yeah, I know it is restricted, I am just curious, and asking, if ubuntu, server or something, ever ships like this
<ircnickiuse> I told them, slap this on, and don't arse around on it.
<sipior> ircnickiuse: as i said, no.
<ircnickiuse> yeah. they suck.
<ircnickiuse> thanks
<Halitech> J_A_X, what video card do you have and have you installed the restricted drivers for it?
<J_A_X> nvidia 8400, and yes
<J_A_X> it looks like if the settings were brought down to 16bit color instead of 24 or something
<Halitech> J_A_X, what do you mean by choppy?
<shekar> network on live cd doesn't work ubuntu jaunty...
<J_A_X> like I said, looks like if it's missing color depth
<sipior> shekar: are you making use of dchp?
<Halitech> J_A_X, 16bit and 24bit shouldn't look that different
<cram> sipior: is there a conf file where these iptables rules would be being saved?
<shekar> yes
<shekar> sipior: mine is dynamic ip.. connection behind a router..
<Halitech> J_A_X, have you tried running nvidia-settings (I think thats the proper name)
<sipior> cram: no, but you can use the iptables-save script to stick then somewhere, and iptables-restore to get them back.
<sipior> shekar: does "sudo dhclient eth0" do anything for you?
<shekar> didn't try..
<cram> sipior: so i could iptables-save >> blah.conf then read that?
<shekar> sipior: didn't try.. should try and see..
<J_A_X> Halitech, doing it right now
<J_A_X> it's at depth 24...
<sipior> cram: sure, though that will have to be run as root. stick the iptables-restore in /etc/rc.local.
<sipior> cram: also, i'd just redirect, not append.
<Dekko> Hello everyone, can someone here please tell me why my Ubuntu 9.04 has stopped showing the splash screen during the whole boot process, but drops to text mode "Loading files needed to boot" and then proceeds to show all that its doing. I did check and fix the UUID for the swapfile etc.
<Halitech> J_A_X, not sure then, I've got an ATI card currently
<cram> sipior: i was just wanting to see what rules were there, not change them manually... what do you mean by redirect not append?
<Dekko> And I don't get any errors during boot. Everything works except the splash bit.
<J_A_X> Halitech, well, my laptop has an ati, and it does the same thing
<J_A_X> :/
<genii> cram:  >> appends (adds to the end of the file) which you don't want
<mickster04> dekko
<cram> genii: oh right, as opposed to a pipe?
<mickster04> dekko, can u tell me whats in ur menu.lst
<sipior> cram: well, if you use ">>", you append to the target file. but you almost certainly don't want that, as you will save an extra copy of your iptables rules every time you shutdown. just one ">" will do.
<genii> cram:  Just >
<cram> sipior: right, ta
<Dekko> mickster04: there's LOTS in that file :-P Anything in particular
<cram> genii: what's the difference between > and | then?
<Halitech> J_A_X, can you post a screen shot?
<Dekko> My boot line looks like this   /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.28-11-generic root=UUID=4da92df0-1973-412e-9f75-1355d2d86eae ro quiet splash
<genii> cram: Thats a question for #bash ;)
<mickster04> errrmmm well in the option for the kernel you use it should say splash somewhere
<prince_jammys> cram: > redirects output to a file. | sends the output to the input of another command
<zet_> any skype meneger for ubuntu?
<dasux> aha
<ikonia> !skype > zet_
<ubottu> zet_, please see my private message
<smacktalk> anyone have a suggestion on converting .flac to mp3?
<mickster04> dekko, root=UUID=bla bla bla ro quiet splash
<arand> cram: well > send to a file, and | send to another application, if we want to over-simplify...
<anjuder> bonjour tout le monde
<anjuder> ya des francais par ici?
<cram> thanks
<Pici> !fr | anjuder
<ubottu> anjuder: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<anjuder> merci
<Dekko> mickster04: yes it does say that for me but still it drops to text mode.
<jon_high9000> sipior: I tried your suggestion and i found that in /etc/resolv.conf has my dsl modems ip address. so i cannot mess with it if i want to surf the web.
<Dekko> ALL seems to load properly and everything works, but it drops to textmode.
<sipior> jon_high9000: which suggestion was this?
<J_A_X> Halitech, http://imagebin.ca/view/qRHfrMFP.html
<mickster04> dekko do u see splash at the end of the line?
<mickster04> next to the boot option you use?
<J_A_X> that gradient is suppose to be all smooth
<J_A_X> it works great in windows, just not in linux
<fabio123> if you use FF 3.5: plase try this http://voglioscendere.ilcannocchiale.it/
<Halitech> J_A_X, looks like a solid black image to me
<fabio123> FF 3.5 seems to freeze
<J_A_X> you don't see the gradient?!
<sipior> smacktalk: http://soundconverter.berlios.de/
<Dekko> okay lets see if that works
<Dekko> rebooting
<mickster04>  J_A_X i see a gradient to the middle then its back to gray from the middlre to the right
<Halitech> J_A_X, no, just a full black for some reason
<jon_high9000> I had a problem setting up Static ip address in Network Manager couple days ago and you rederred to a Command line method of setting it up.
<J_A_X> Halitech, then your color setup is even more messed than mine
<jon_high9000> referred
<Halitech> J_A_X, all my other colors work, I'm trying it in opera to see what happens there
<mickster04> J_A_X its like a bevel that comes up from the image then that ledge goes left?
<fabio123> try FF 3.5 here: http://voglioscendere.ilcannocchiale.it/
<J_A_X> yeah
<Halitech> J_A_X, no, even in opera it looks black
<sipior> jon_high9000: and why do you need to mess with /etc/resolv.conf if it already has your modem's address?
<mickster04> J_A_X and its all black/ grey but quite dark
<J_A_X> mickster04, but the thing is, on both my linux boxes, the gradient is choppy, where it's smooth on windows
<sipior> jon_high9000: (assuming your modem is handling name service)
<J_A_X> I was thinking it was color depth
<J_A_X> because it looks almost exactly like if I'd be running 16bit instead of 24
<mickster04> J_A_X well i can think of smother gradients, but the also choppier but ots not bad for me
<Raydiation> wow, since when is the load new packages of update manager and synaptic so fast
<J_A_X> mickster04, it's not bad, but it's still there
<J_A_X> and I design often, and it pisses me off :P
<jon_high9000> sipior: please don't get me wrong. i am not assigning blame.
<mickster04> J_A_X hmm, i think u may be right about the colour depth
<ggg> 8-)
<J_A_X> but the color depth is 24
<J_A_X> unless I'm missing osmething
<J_A_X> like color correction or something
<sipior> jon_high9000: i'm not concerned about blame, i'm trying to understand what the problem is :-)
<ggg> J_A_X: what's the problem?
<jon_high9000> sipior: then we are cool then. great! :-)
<J_A_X> ggg, gradients and other things like that (shadow, etc) looks like if the color depth is 16bit and not 24
<J_A_X> even though it is 24
<J_A_X> it's like if I need some kind of color correction somewhere
<mickster04> hmm
<J_A_X> everything works fine in windows, it displays like it should, just not in linux
<ggg> J_A_X: gradient ,shadow in photoshop?
<J_A_X> yes
<J_A_X> well, in any app really
<jon_high9000> sipior:  an example: "sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255"
<jerkman> why would i be unable to open any gtk programs, but be able to open all things KDE?
<cuen> g'evenin all.
<sipior> jon_high9000: okay, so that sets the interface. what does this have to do with resolv.conf?
<ggg> J_A_X: do you use gimp?
<jon_high9000> sipior: just so we're on the same page here: you will need to specify a nameserver address (preferably two) in /etc/resolv.conf. you only specify ip addresses (not dns names) when configuring the network interfaces, however.
<sipior> jon_high9000: okay, so you've added your modem's address to /etc/resolv.conf, right?
<jerkman> scunizi: hey..
<J_A_X> ggg, I have, does the same thing
<dasux> cucu
<J_A_X> *all* gradients do this
<jon_high9000> sipior: it was already there.
<bugo> how do you fix irc clients so they open irc links?
<J_A_X> even the kde windows shadows look like ass
<mib_35ozkd9n> hello folks.  can anyone tell me what "Main Menu" under System, Admiistration, Main Menu is supposed to do?
<sipior> jon_high9000: sure, probably pulled over from when you were using dhcp. so what's the problem, exactly?
<leogazio> hi, how could I move a folder to a level up?
<jerkman> why would i be unable to open any gtk programs, but be able to open all things KDE?
<dajhorn> J_A_X: Run `xdpyinfo` at a prompt and check whether you've got 32 color depths anywhere.
<jrib> leogazio: mv foo ..
<cuen> exit
<cuen> grmbl... -.-*
<leogazio> aham, thanx
<mib_35ozkd9n> I ask because I click on it and nothing happens.  The computer makes a noise like it is doing something, but no visible change on the screen that I can see.  Except that I think it killed my applications menu.
<J_A_X> dajhorn, says I got 7 color depths
<J_A_X> 32's there...
<J_A_X> which is weird
<vigo> mib_35ozkd9n: That widget is to change or adjust default programs and such as that.
<dajhorn> J_A_X: In the "supported pixmap formats" section check for "depth 32, bits_per_pixel 32, scanline_pad 32".
<jon_high9000> sipior: for some apparent reason the static ip address reverts back to the original ip address after rebooting. uncertain why.
<menboy> how do i launch a iso file from my USB with ubuntu? it's a costumized operating system made with niblex
<mib_35ozkd9n> vigo: it seems to have done something where now I have no applications in my appl=s menu
<J_A_X> dajhorn, it's there
<indus> hi
<dajhorn> J_A_X: And in the "screen0" section, check for "depths (7):    24, 1, 4, 8, 15, 16, 32"
<mib_35ozkd9n> like, as in there are no applications in it.  i can launch them by doing alt-f2 "name of app"  but can't click on anything.
<Dr_Willis> bugo:  depends on the irc client. for xchat theres a 'url handler' setting
<sipior> jon_high9000: ifconfig only sets the interface until shutdown. you'll need to modify /etc/network/interfaces for the change to survive a reboot. i seem to remember sending you a link that explained this...let me see if i can find it again.
<tripppy> hi all.
<J_A_X> dajhorn, yup, that's there as well
<michaelwooo> hi gays, i have a laptop use intel gma950 video card, and the command hwinfo show me that it's bios dont support 1280by768 resolution,so i cant use the best console resolution. anyone have a good idea?
<dajhorn> J_A_X: Or something similar.  The screen needs to be capable of 24 or 32 bit depths for a program to show a smooth gradient.
<bugo> Dr_Willis: where is that
<tripppy> can anyone help me with ati drivers. not sure why its not installing
<menboy> how do i launch a iso file from my USB with ubuntu? it's a costumized operating system made with niblex
<vigo> mib_35ozkd9c: Did you try a reboot and restore last good config or a revert on that Main Menu
<Dr_Willis> bugo:  in the xchat menus. I dont know about xchat-gnome. i use  the normal xchat.
<bugo> i use chat regular
<mib_35ozkd9n> i rebooted a few times.  what is "last good config"?  also: i click on Main Menu and i don't actually see anything change on the screen, so i can not click on "revert"
<dajhorn> J_A_X: Okay, then isolate for an X11 problem or an application glitch.  Open something like GIMP and tell it to paint a gradient.
<Dr_Willis> bugo:  xchat here under ubuntu 9.04 opens links in my browser just fine.
<sipior> jon_high9000: here's a straightforward example of modifying /etc/network/interfaces: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ubuntu-server-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address/
<willis_> http://www.google.com
<ankaboot> Hello everyone. Where do I ask about installing Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope from a DVD in Windows Vista?
<tvasht> hi everyone, my screen resoltion is 800x600 and i want 1024x800. so i went to tty6 and stopped gdm then restarted it with /etc/init.d/gdm start, stop. but i m getting some framebuffer error.
<designs703> I just installed an Nvidia driver to enable Compiz, but it messed some things up in terms of screen position. I've decided I do not want to use this driver (I can do without the effects), but it seems like a bad idea to remove a package with "kernel" in the name (nvidia-glx-new and nvidia-kernel-common are installed). What's the safe way to revert to the old graphics driver and remove the Nvidia stuff?
<J_A_X> dajhorn, it can't be computer specific, I have the same thing for both kubuntu boxes
<menboy> how do i boot a iso file with grub?
<bugo> xchat regular isnt opening the damn links
<|Ryan> Is KDE better than Gnome?
<J_A_X> each of them on different video cards
<Dr_Willis> |Ryan:  install both - try them.. you decided.
<|Ryan> Hmmk.
<dajhorn> J_A_X:  Check whether it is application specific.  Does it happen for two different programs?
<bugo> Dr_Willis: the program starts then just sits there
<vigo> mib_35ozkd9n: at boot there are a few choices, one is restore or repair thing, hang on let me see if I can find a screenshot.
<Dr_Willis> bugo:  try with a different user, or clear out all your xchat settings perhaps and start with the defaults.
<J_A_X> dajhorn, yup
<menboy> can somebody help me please?
<Dr_Willis> bugo:  could be i got some old xchat settings from way back.
<menboy> how do i boot a iso file with grub?
<designs703> Never mind, found a control panel for this
<J_A_X> vmware, konq, firefox
<MaT-dg> to run a program I need libxerces-c27. In the repo's there is libxerces-c28 available but that doesn't work... how can i get libxerces-c27?
<jon_high9000> sipior: already have it thanks.  i will go back and read it.
<sipior> jon_high9000: okay, have fun
<Dr_Willis> menboy:  as far as i know theres no 'general' way to do that. Some disrtos have specicif features that sort of allow it. once you have the kernel extracted from the iso.
<ankaboot> Where do I ask about installing Ubuntu 9.04 along with Win Vista?
<dajhorn> J_A_X: Okay, then I don't have any more suggestions.  You've got a large number of things to check.  X11 extensions, X11 properties, video driver, etc...
<mib_35ozkd9n> recovery mode?  memtest86?  and generic regular are what i have as options for ubuntu.
<J_A_X> :(
<mweichert> hello, I just installed a new kernel with the latest nvidia drivers. When the system starts, the nvidia module won't load. Modprobe won't load the nvidia module either. However, insmod nvidia works. Any ideas?
<J_A_X> thanks for the help
<menboy> so how do i boot it?? where do i have to extratct it?
<Dr_Willis> ankaboot:  its handy to have 2 hard drives one for windows, one for linux In that case. :) or use vista  and its tools to resize vista befor trying to install linux.
<jerkman> how do i get my iconsto show up
<menboy> it's a cutsomized OS made with niblex
<Dr_Willis> menboy:  theres no general way to do it. its all very disrto specific.  I would say check the niblex homepage then
<mib_35ozkd9n> i will try recovery and see what happens.
<menboy> i did :P there is no manual on how to boot it
<Viza> hi i just upgraded to 9.04 and i can't get my wallpaper to display, any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> menboy:   check their forums or channels then i guess.
<menboy> ok, thx for help
<Dr_Willis> menboy:  it may not be possible to boot it from an iso file.
<jerkman> all my icons are missing, how do i get gnome desktop to work properlky
<ankaboot> Dr_Willis:  I have used ubuntu 8.04 for a year.. but i used Wubi to install it.. this time 9.04 won't install with wubi, so i'm afraid i'll mess up the partitions.
<dajhorn> mweichert: Run `sudo depmod --all` at a prompt and try modprobe again.
<Dr_Willis> ankaboot:  i hate wubi so i dont use it.  repartioning is rather straight forwared. resize windows.. free up some unallocated at the end of the drive.. let the installer use the unallocated space.
<SRN9> quick question, and cant find online any reason why Im having this issue, any and all video editors on ubuntu would all crash while trying to encode and export to avi or mpg4. and all known deps were installed any ideas why this would happen?
<menboy> ankaboot: uninstall 8.04 first then try again ( i had the same problem )
<Dr_Willis> ankaboot:  given the problems ive heard of with wubi.. id rather repartion. Or use linux in virtualbox.
<mweichert> dajhorn, yes, I tried that... no go.
<jerkman> all my icons are missing, how do i get gnome desktop to work properlky
<ankaboot> Dr_Willis: It's a bit tricky for me..
<Dr_Willis> ankaboot:  time to learn.
<Dr_Willis> ankaboot:  or  do like suggested above
<ankaboot> Dr_Willis: Anyway, thank you very much for your help..
<vigo> mib_35ozkd9n: here: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:GRUB_screenshot.png
<dajhorn> mweichert: What does `modprobe --verbose nvidia` tell you?
<mweichert> dajhorn, FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<mweichert> dajhorn, the error I posted above, but with "/sbin/lrm-video nvidia" listed as the install command
<jerkman> all my icons are missing, how do i get gnome desktop to work properlky
<WeazelON> hey guys, can anyone explain the noobish me, how to install a checkpoint client via ubuntu 9.04 ?
<mib_35ozkd9n> thanks, vigo.  i rebooted into recovery mode and told it to fix broken packages.
<WeazelON> that is of course vpn client..
<vigo> jerkman: fix grub usually works
<mib_35ozkd9n> that did not resolve my problem.  is there another option i should choose in the recovery menus?
<ankaboot> menboy: that's what i did.. i was gonna install a fresh copy of 9.04.. but after installation of ubuntu files reaches 100% (inside ubuntu GUI) , computer restarts and then just the blinking hyphen to the top left on the screen and then nothing else!
<tvasht> hey how do i know which nvidia package i have to install?
<tvasht> pls help
<jerkman> vigo: grub??
<jerkman> this is gnome desktop
<vigo> mib_35ozkd9n: I hope that solves it , it should.
<mweichert> dajhorn, it's as if modprobe thinks I'm running a different kernel
<ankaboot> menboy: i even downloaded the iso from ubuntu website and burned to DVD, but i'm afraid i'll mess up the partitions
<WeazelON> vigo: ur name is the guy from the picture in ghostbusters II ? :P
<menboy> ankaboot: hmmm i did it that way and it works fine
<dajhorn> mweichert: Did a kernel upgrade break the system?
<SRN9> vigo the carpathian!
<ankaboot> I just regret uninstalling 8.04 so badly
<Myth_> how to see which port my BT use
<mib_35ozkd9n> vigo: recovery and dpkg did not fix it.  is there somethign else in the recovery menu worth trying?
<jerkman> vigo, surely grub has nothing to do with gnome desktop
<mickster04> anybody know if u can assign a keyboard shortcut to opening the menu?
<vigo> jerkman: Yes, the bootloader is GRUB, fix grub should fix or repair any icon stuff, if not do what that recovery thing at boot, and as usual,,,
<mib_35ozkd9n> "try to auto repair graphic problems"?  fsck?
<vigo> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<WeazelON> anyone knows about Check Point VPN client in Ubuntu 9.04 maybe ? helpy help help ?
<shiznebit> mickster04: Ctrl + ALT + F1
<mweichert> dajhorn, no, just X... and like I said, if I use insmod instead of modprobe then X is happy, cuz the nvidia module loads
<shiznebit> mickster04: ALT + F1
<mickster04> shizit anyway of chanigng that?
<mickster04> changing*
<mickster04> shiznebit*
<n0gear> my processor runs 100% constantly, but system monitors processes show only c.20% . what might cause this? Just installed VMware player (not in ude now) and tried to add a second monitor
<ankaboot> menboy: by the way, since the installation of 9.04 with wubi was incomplete, uninstalling ubuntu from windows vista is now not possible at all.. It gives me an error message. Which amplifies the problem
<shiznebit> mickster04: System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts
<mickster04> ta
<n0gear> any logs i could check for whats wrong?
<menboy> ankaboot: im using windows XP everything is working fine... idk how to fix your problem
<WeazelON> mickster04: System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts
<WeazelON> doh
<shiznebit> n0gear: in terminal do $  top
<vigo> mib_35ozkd9n: There should be like four or five repair options there in GUI, one is Repair Broken Packages.
<menboy> ankaboot: maybe it is possible to download a update only?
<Myth_> how to see which port my bluetooth use, i use 9.04
<ankaboot> menboy: thank you very much!
<mib_35ozkd9n> vigo: i tried repair broken packages, and no love.
<menboy> ankaboot: np ;)
<mib_35ozkd9n> this is fascinating to me.  i am very good at breaking things.
<dajhorn> mweichert: That suggests that a modprobe file is stale or misconfigured.
<jerkman> why wouldn't i be able to open any gnome programs
<n0gear> ssh n0gear-desk@n0gear.dontexist.tv
<dajhorn> mweichert: Modprobe first looks at /etc/modprobe.d and then it loads the /lib/modules/MyKernel/modules.dep* files.
<vigo> mib_35ozkd9n: Uhm, I am stumpered then, that is the way OSs go, back up what data you can and install fresh.
<WeazelON> Checkpoint VPN client on Ubuntu 9.04 anyone ?
<jon_high9000> sipior: is  gateway 192.168.1.1 the modem address?
<WeazelON> how do i work it ?
<olskolirc> what is a good vnc program that allows windows to view my desktop please?
<dajhorn> mweichert: What does `sudo grep -r nvidia /etc/modprobe.d` return?
<mib_35ozkd9n> vigo: i am well known by my friends for completely destroying hardware and/or software.  i'm sure it's just my aura.  thanks for all your help so far!
<dajhorn> mweichert: And are the modules.dep files all dated today?
<vigo> mib_35ozkd9n: My pleasure, learn that backup thing and all worries go away.
<NetLarIrvine> I need to increase my Ubuntu partition, but gParted will not let me increase the Ubuntu partition, it will only let me decrease it. Why is that?
<mweichert> dajhorn, I think I got it. In /etc/modprobe.d/lrm-video, there was an entry related to the nvidia module. I commented it out and I could modprobe the module
<mweichert> dajhorn, gonna restart to be sure
<Slart> Is there some archiving/compression software that allows me to use recovery data and such to make a robust archive?
<mweichert> dajhorn, yes, it indeed worked. Thanks for your help. Though I'm not sure what lrm-video is
<n0gear> shiznebit: seems its Xorg. So it must be because tried the 2nd monitor on it. How do I undo the things i've done or reset it somehow?
<bishop> joining hi
<WeazelON> noone knows how to install the vpn checkpoint client on ubuntu ?
<dajhorn> Slart: If you want FLOSS software, then tar or dar mixed with par2 is your best choice. The non-free RAR program is fully integrated choice.
<bgy> How to check if my firewire port is available/recognized ?
<shiznebit> n0gear: what ?
<Slart> dajhorn: hmm..I'll have another look at tar.. haven't used dar before though.. will take a look at that too. Thanks
<newser> I know this is not related to ubuntu, but anyone knows the best function plotter for linux? I need to plot 3d stuff using few  resources
<FFEMTcJ> i got the nvidia config installed.. but now its having problems. :-(
 * FFEMTcJ kicks his machine
<Crazy|One> when i play a dvd on ubuntu jaunty using MPlayer, the dvd runs fine, but the audio is so quiet, its hardly hearable, all volume controls are at max, if i play music on rythmbox the sound is crisp and loud
<V1RR> Hey all! I need your help! I need to create a VPN connection but button ADD not available what should i do? (ubuntu 9.04)
<n0gear> shiznebit: Its Xorg that ogs all the resources. This happened after i tried second monitor on my ubuntu. Is there anyway to 'reset' Xorg to its previous state or manually force resolution etc?
<WeazelON> V1RR: by any chance are u using a Checkpoint VPN client ?
<nikor> Trying to copy a file to external hard drive - File is quite large 6.7gb's - gets about 4gb's copied and gives error and will not finish coping file - Any idea's ? ?
<nikor> Possibly burn it to a dual layer 8gb DVD ? ?
<jon_high9000> guys, is the gateway address the same as the modem address?
<oenone1> hellow good evening
<V1RR> Nikor, your file system is FAT32 ?
<oenone1> can i ask on how to update my trnasmission 1.71 to 1.72????
<dajhorn> V1RR: The VPN button is enabled after you install VPN software.  Click Applications -> Add/Remove  and then put "VPN" in the search box.
<n0gear> jon_high9000: i believe so yes
<nikor> VIRR; It is a MAC file a .dmg file.
<NetLarIrvine> Got it, nevermind
<JohnQ_> V1RR
<JohnQ_> sudo apt-get install network-manager-vpnc vpnc
<jon_high9000> n0gear: thanks. :)
<nikor> VIRR; Ah sorry yes the external hard drive is NTFS.
<JohnQ_> and it should then allow you to add a vpn profile to ubuntu
<V1RR> JohnQ_ type "sudo apt-get install network-manager-vpnc vpnc" - al this?
<V1RR> all this type?
<JohnQ_> YESSIR
<JohnQ_> TYPE ALL YOU SHALL
<V1RR> thx will be back in min
<shiznebit> n0gear: do $ gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<shiznebit> n0gear: and pastie the results through paste.ubuntu.com
<MaT-dg> does ubuntu support sim card readers? My sim card reader isn't recognized although the manual says linux is supported. Driver CD contains ony executable for windows.
<n0gear> ok
<ux>  MaT-dg whats the model?
<JohnQ_> Hello, I use a vpn and route all my traffic through it, I want to use iptables -nat function to route all my web browsing traffic through eth0 and not the vpn tunnel, i cant find much about it online anyone decent with iptables awake?
<brianbeers> I installed Ubuntu 9.04 with Vista as dual boot on a machine yesterday. All was going good until I restarted it today and the Ubuntu user login screen keeps flashing and making the bongo drum noise. Any ideas what happened?
<oenone1> help on updating transmission ?
<JohnQ_> the bit torrent client?
<MaT-dg> ux: 'ATM sim card reader' is al there is on the device
<durt> oenone1, are you sure there's an update available?
<n0gear> shiznebit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/197786/       seems a bit empty :)
<UbuntuBoy> How To check disc local ereur
<cumulus007> is it possible to use samsung phones with ubuntu with the usb cable?
<flyweightolympx> Hi
<oenone1> yup over at the transmission chat they say 1.72 is available?
<DubaiGold> Hello
<GenericBox> I'm a noob and I just installed Ubuntu but its frozen. Should I just hold in power button?
<Spike1506> cumulus007, what do you mean with use? as in syncing or file sharing?
<shiznebit> n0gear: turn your computer off, unplug from the second monitor and power your computer on. BTW what card are you using ?
<cumulus007> accessing the files on it
<cumulus007> music
<UbuntuBoy> Plaizz I want to check my Local Disc to correct erreur in disc
<JohnQ_> Hello, I use a vpn and route all my traffic through it, I want to use iptables -nat function to route all my web browsing traffic through eth0 and not the vpn tunnel, i cant find much about it online anyone decent with iptables awake?
<Spike1506> cumulus007, plug it in and it should work
<bishop> brianbeers how did you set up dual boot?
<cumulus007> it doesn't
<durt> oenone1, are there security updates for it, because thats about the only way the ubuntu package is going to get updated
<UbuntuBoy> How To check local drive
<cumulus007> it detects a usb device and a modem and that's it
<ux> JohnQ_, use separate route for inet and local traffic
<JohnQ_> oenone1 dowload the tar.gz and replace the bin, should be fine
<UbuntuBoy> Nobody can help me
<bishop> ?
<cumulus007> be patient
<oenone1> http://www.transmissionbt.com/
<ux> JohnQ_, why iptables?
<JohnQ_> ux how so?
<n0gear> shiznebit: ATI radeon 3850
<oenone1> here is the 1.72
<UbuntuBoy> I Want a command to check local disc
<yellabs> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<shiznebit> GenericBox: if it's frozen at the boot splash just keep pressing the powerbutton.
<oenone1> but i cant understand how to install it
<JohnQ_> route doesnt deal with ports?
<UbuntuBoy> Ok Thank's
<brianbeers> bishop: I followed the directions from http://tinyurl.com/56ehly
<GenericBox> no shiznebit its frozen after ive been using it for a while
<ux> JohnQ_, vpn on server or client?
<JohnQ_> ux client
<ruadh> Hi. I am using Ubuntu Server 9.04, and am looking for the main.cf file which, I believe, should be in /etc/postfix, but it's not there. Can anyone help?
<GenericBox> i was dragging and dropping stuff around and it just froze
<shiznebit> n0gear: you might have better luck with fglrx
<yellabs> ruadh search with nautilus
<Spike1506> cumulus007, then i cant help you sorry
<cumulus007> ok
<Wythe> can someone help? My downloads in package manager download at about 4 mb/s for like 3 seconds then slow down to downloading in bytes so I can never download anything over 20 mb without it taking about a day... does anyone know what I can do?
<ruadh> yellabs, thanks
<durt> oenone1, they have an ubuntu repo that you need to add to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<bishop> briansbeers if your vista is good you can reinstall ubuntu inside vista. vista is a pain.
<yellabs> Wythe , are you on wireless ?
<durt> oenone1, just follow the instructions
<boss_mc> Wythe: have you tried searching for the fastest server (in System->Admin->software sources)?
<mr_frostee> Vista is the reason I'm using Ubuntu
<ux> JohnQ_,  route add -net 192.56.76.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 dev vpn
<oenone1> @durt: sorry but im just new in ubuntu dunno the terminologies yet
<mweichert> hmm, new problem. Installed the latest nvidia drivers, but gnome menu highlighting is very weird. As i hover my mouse over items, they remain highlighted. Also in gnome-terminal, characters appear as a black block, like a cursor symbol
<ux> JohnQ_, route add -net 0.0.0.0 netmask 0.0.0.0 dev eth0
<JohnQ_> ux ?
<Wythe> yes i am but I've tried it connected directly to the modem and it does the same thing
<brianbeers> vista seems fine. I'm checking in ubuntu recovery mode to see if I can find something
<shiznebit> Wythe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=981085
<JohnQ_> none of my traffic would be routed to the vpn then ux
<yellabs> Wythe , set wireless rate to 11 mb or so
<Wythe> and yeah it gave me an error message for finding the best server
<Wythe> how do i set the wireless rate?
<mr_frostee> Wythe....Do you have torrents downloading at the same time as updating?
<JohnQ_> i just want outgoing port 80 to route through eth0
<durt> oenone1, read over the instructions first, ask questions here and then you should know enough to do it.
<GenericBox> Ok - the clock is running, but I cannot click on anything or select anything
<bishop> its easy. put ubuntu disc in tray when vista is loaded
<oenone1> what instructions ?
<GenericBox> Its just a little grabby hand cursor
<ux> JohnQ_, first command route ur traffic to vpn and second on eth0 iface
<durt> oenone1, from transmissions website in downloads ubuntu
<bluegoon> Can ubuntu media stream to a PS3 like Tvarsity does?
<ruadh> yellabs, Had a look for the file, but can't find it
<JohnQ_> ux : i understand route add
<JohnQ_> but ur not even close
<Wythe> no no torrents downloading
<ux> JohnQ_, u need only change networks
<brianbeers> Could vista + ubuntu on the save HD be the problem. I could try installing them on separate HDs
<Hodapp> bluegoon: it's just UPnP, isn't it?
<Hodapp> bluegoon: use Mediatomb or something
<JohnQ_> UX i ONLY want port 80 traffic redirected you are changing my default gateway
<chris_exactas> hello, did someone knows howto set 1280x720 resolution manually in ubuntu 9?
<mr_frostee> Oh, I have found my connection gets slow if I have Transmission downloading.
<JohnQ_> not interested in doing that
<yellabs> ruadh : is this the file ? usr/share/postfix/main.cf ?
<koichirose> Hello, is it right that in ubuntu 9.04 x64 I dont get usb support in virtualbox?
<GenericBox> Does anyone know how I can fix my Ubuntu 9.08 :: It appears stuck, but the clock is ticking and I can move the mouse, but I can't click on anything and the cursor is stuck as a grab hand
<bishop> briansbeers  ubuntu comes with wibi-windows installer.vista will add ubuntu as another program
<bluegoon> Hodapp, shot dude, thanks
<brianbeers> bishop: thanks I'll check that out
<chris_exactas> ﻿did someone knows howto set 1280x720 resolution manually in ubuntu 9?
<bishop> briansbeers  when you reboot you will have dual boot one harddrive
<chris_exactas>  howto set 1280x720 resolution manually in ubuntu 9?
<JohnQ_> Hello, I use a vpn and route all my traffic through it, I want to use iptables -nat function to route all my web browsing traffic through eth0 and not the vpn tunnel, i cant find much about it online anyone decent with iptables awake?
<yellabs> chris_exactas : do you run any nvidia or ati video cards?
<lesshaste> print preview and print in firefox (for example) just shows the name of a pdf document that is being viewed in a window and not the document itself
<lesshaste> how can I fix that?
<GenericBox> what do i do if my ubuntu 9 has locked up? I can move mouse but can't open/close/select/do anything other than move mouse. The mouse cursor is stuck on the little drag hand.
<G__81> whats the preferred way to install Ubuntu. I basically dont want to lose my home directory contents later on when i again upgrade it so whats the best way to install it
<G__81> can someone help me out ?
<tyler_d> anyone know anything about removing arrays in mdadm?
<bishop> briansbeers  install ubuntu inside windows
<G__81> i know you could have /, /home/ and /usr is that fine ?
<JohnQ_> G_81 apt-get dist-upgrade
<Titan8990> !raid | tyler_d
<ubottu> tyler_d: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<lstarnes> G__81: use a seperate partition for /home
<JohnQ_> or something like that
<lesshaste> I am using adobe reader 9.1
<yellabs> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<tyler_d> Titan8990: I take it thats a no, on your part
<fabiomdf> |õô|
<G__81> lstarnes so i would have / and /home is that fine ?
<JohnQ_> Hello, I use a vpn and route all my traffic through it, I want to use iptables -nat function to route all my web browsing traffic through eth0 and not the vpn tunnel, i cant find much about it online anyone decent with iptables awake?
<NicEXE> is it safe to shrink my hfs+ partition (I am on my MacBook Pro) using gparted? or it will mess up the partition table?
<bishop> briansbeers good luck
<lstarnes> G__81: absolutely
<G__81> lstarnes so i would have / /home and /swap
<ruadh> yellabs, got it thanks. I think I'll put a copy of the file in /etc/postfix/  Thanks
<yellabs> ok cool
<lstarnes> G__81: just make sure that you give / plenty of space
<yellabs> off to diner , bye all
<yellabs> :)
<ux> JohnQ_, iptables --table nat --append POSTROUTING --out-interface eth0 --sport 80 -j MASQUERADE
<G__81> yeah sure thanks :)
<ux> iptables --append FORWARD --in-interface eth1 -j ACCEPT
<JohnQ_> UX THANKS SIR
<JohnQ_> testing now
<zeina> hey, somebody know how use libboost-regex?
<n0gear> shiznebit: restart didnt help, but when i killed the Xorg process it restarted again and now its ok?! Fglrx?
<ux> JohnQ_, something like that
<shiznebit> n0gear: Fglrx, its ATI's catalyst drivers for linux, you can install them by going to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<JohnQ_> ux
<JohnQ_> iptables v1.4.1.1: Unknown arg `--sport'
<JohnQ_> Try `iptables -h' or 'iptables --help' for more information.
<ux> JohnQ_, ?
<lstarnes> JohnQ_: that may be --dport
<ux> u wright
<ux> )
<leogazio> hi, how do I mount a samba volumn?
<JohnQ_> dport doesnt work either
<JohnQ_> still errors
<oenone1> can you recommend a game for jaunty?
<n0gear> shiznebit: i do have some ATI driver separately installed i think.
<Titan8990> oenone1, strategy=wesnoth FPS=openarena
<oenone1> i too have an ati video card installed on my deskto[p
<oenone1> are they easy to install in jaunty
<oenone1> are they freee?
<NicEXE> is it safe to shrink my hfs+ partition (I am on my MacBook Pro) using gparted? or it will mess up the partition table?
<leogazio> hi, how can I mount a samba volumn? anyone could help me?
<prince_jammys> oenone1: sudo apt-get install wesnoth openarena
<Titan8990> leogazio, use the nautilus or check out: man smbmount
<ASrock> I did a wubi installation of ubuntu on my netbook...is there any way i can access my windows partition?
<ux> leogazio, http://www.swerdna.net.au/linhowtosambacifs.html
<onexused> I've connected to a wireless network using the icon that appears in my system tray (Ubuntu-9.04, gnome).  How do I -disconnect-?
<ux> leogazio, mount -t cifs -o username=server_user,password=server_password
<ux> /server_name/share_name /path_to/mount_point
<Titan8990> ASrock, with wubi you should only have your windows partition
<designs703> Which IRC clients do you guys use?
<kandinski> I made the mistake of installing my laptop with ubuntu remix, now I want ubuntu desktop, how can I change it_
<JohnQ_> bitchx, irssi
<Titan8990> designs703, xchat or the built-in opera on occasion
<ASrock> Titan8998, yeah i do but how do i access my windows files?
<Titan8990> ASrock, check the palces menu
<JohnQ_> ux it doesnt like the sport switch notsure why
<the_dark_warrio> I want to make some (good sound quality) podcasts under ubuntu and I'm looking for a Microphone / Headset. Logitechs headsets seems nice, but does it works well with Ubuntu? Anyone has any hints?
<Hodapp> designs703: irssi.
<designs703> I tried out XChat...do you know of one with a good rooms dialog?
<ASrock> Titan8998: i did but all it shows is filesystem and i cant find my stuff from windows in there
<Titan8990> the_dark_warrio, as long as you get something with a standard audio jack and NOT USB, you are good to go
<Titan8990> the_dark_warrio, for voice chat I find plantronics headsets rock (i got through headsets rather quickly)
<ASrock> unless its in a different folder im not seeing
<Dreamglider> my inspiron 9400 has sd/mmc and xD, sd cards work fine but xD card's dont, anyone know why ?
<NicEXE> is it safe to shrink my hfs+ partition (I am on my MacBook Pro) using gparted? or it will mess up the partition table?
<tinfury> Hi, I was trying to recompile my kernel and I accidentally deleted linux-source-2.6.28.tar.bz2 how can I get this file back?
<V1RR> i've installen vpnc
<Titan8990> NicEXE, safe if you back up your data first
<V1RR> installed
<Titan8990> tinfury, use a different distro if you want a custom kernel
<tinfury> I've tried installing all the packages over and I still can't recover
<tinfury> Titan8990, poor advice :(
<Titan8990> ASrock, really not familar with wubi
<Titan8990> tinfury, really?
<tinfury> Titan8990, Yea.... I love ubuntu lol
<V1RR> vpen i'm trying to create VPN now (button is available now) i'm pressing Add-Create and this window is closing without any reason...what happens?((
<the_dark_warrio> Titan8990: Hmm, not USB, then
<jrib> !kernel > tinfury
<ubottu> tinfury, please see my private message
<Titan8990> tinfury, did you read the ubuntu wiki page about kernel compilation where it says don't do it because its not supported
<jrib> Titan8990: I'd love for you to point that out to me
<Titan8990> tinfury, ubuntu is good for a lot of things, custom kernels is not one of them
<BillnBen> anyone know a good tutorial on how to create a usb boot drive manually, using 9.04
<tinfury> Titan8990, yeap.... I know. I just want to disable a couple things... I have an image of my HD should something go wrong.
<Titan8990> jrib, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<tinfury> Titan8990, I don't see the harm
<ASrock> nevermind i guess my stuff is in the host folder
<jrib> Titan8990: where does it say that compiling your own kernel is not supported?
<onexused> tinfury: As long as you don't want support for it, neither do I : )  I can't remember what package gave me my kernel source bz2, but I'll look around in a second.
<NicEXE> Titan8990: Ok. I should say: "Is it as safe as shrinking a partition with a windows installation?"
<Titan8990> NicEXE, sever completely safe
<V1RR> People!...when i'm trying to create VPN now (button is available now) i'm pressing Add-Create and this window is closing without any reason...what happens?((
<tinfury> onexused, thanks.... I can't seem to find what package the file came in
<tinfury> onexused, can you get ubuntu to run even a little bit faster by taking unneeded things out of the kernel?
<V1RR> JohnQ_ ,,m?)
<NetLarIrvine> I am a little surprised on how compatible Ubuntu is with my new computer
<NetLarIrvine> I kind of expected some problems
<JohnQ_> iduno that a weird problem to troubleshoot, maybe you have to remove the other version of network-manager
<tinfury> NetLarIrvine, It's awesome right? I heart it so much
<tinfury> NetLarIrvine, It works so well on first install
<scales11> hi all.  quick question. which would work better or what is the difference between the ubuntu server install, the CLI install from the "alternate disc" or manually selecting from mini install?  the cli install seems to download everything from the web...
<NetLarIrvine> I was kind of expecting a little bit of a challenge
<NetLarIrvine> tinfury it gets worse?
<onexused> tinfury: I wasn't able to get it running well with a custom kernel, unfortunately, so I can't really say.  This despite the fact that with Gentoo on my desktop, I was able to make a custom kernel easily.
<jrib> NetLarIrvine: run warty on it
<NetLarIrvine> Running latest
<jrib> NetLarIrvine: I mean if you want some challenges
<tinfury> NetLarIrvine, Nope.... better. I mean right at 1st install it's usable
<NetLarIrvine> Yes
<Titan8990> jrib, my mistake
<NetLarIrvine> that is true, very usable
<tinfury> onexused, oh... I just want to disable bluetooth and ham radio
<tinfury> onexused, you think  that will cause problems?
<onexused> tinfury: I don't suppose you have the tuxonice repository enabled?  It looks like the package I got my kernel bz2 from was linux-source-<version> from tuxonice.
<tinfury> onexused, nope not that I know let me check.
<onexused> tinfury: If you have the config from the original Ubuntu kernel and don't change anything else, I don't see why there'd be problems.  I was trying to start from nothing.
<Dekko> Hello again! I fixed the problem with booting into textmode :D
<tinfury> onexused, I assume there is no way to undelete
<Dekko> I hade made a mistake configuring a file :) one letter wrong :D
<Dekko> But sometimes its all it takes.
<onexused> tinfury: Unless you deleted it with nautilus/konqueror and it's in your recycle bin, not anything reliable.  There are some methods for ext2/3, but they're hard to use and don't always work.
<onexused> tinfury: And some easier to use methods if it was on a vfat or ntfs partition for some crazy reason.
<tinfury> onexused, lol
<Dekko> Now .... is there anyone here who can let me know how to get the game Xlogical. Only RPMS for Redhat and Mandriva (I think) available, and then tarballs which you have to compile, but I have no idea how to do that :-P
<DEViUS> hello, im having graphics problems with compiz on my HP Laptop, can anyone assist me
<Dekko> If you can provide help please...
<scales11> anyone know the difference between a CLI install, server install or mini.iso install?
<qbx> Hey guys
<V1RR> hey
<Dekko> send me a message if you can help
<bishop> hey
<Dekko> http://changeling.ixionstudios.com/xlogical/ there is a link to the game I want to get running on Ubuntu 9.04
<qbx> If I am running Ubuntu Desktop; and want to connect to the machine remotely, like remote desktop.  Is it just like Windows & VNC where behind the monitor (at the real pc) you see what's going on, or can I connect to the machine, as a seperate user than the user actually using the machine?
<V1RR> who can help me with the VPN configuring on the Ubuntu 9.04 ?
<kam00zy> oo i want help with that too
<kam00zy> haha
<DEViUS> hello, im having graphics problems with compiz on my HP Laptop, can anyone assist me
<onexused> I've connected to a wireless network using the icon that appears in my system tray (Ubuntu-9.04, gnome).  How do I -disconnect-?
<V1RR> i've already downloaded and installed packages needed but while creating connection the window is shutting
<scales11> anyone know the difference between a CLI install, server install or mini.iso install?
<bishop> devius what explain problem
<CyberCr33p> does someone succesfully mount apple's idisk on linux?
<weedar> I installed compiz but now all windows are without a title bar - any idea what is causing this?
<DEViUS> BISHOP: when i enabled desktop effects from none, things keep appearing and disappearing and the desktop top panel is not showing always
<sircrazy> oh my there are a lot of idlers in here
<bishop> can you change desktop settings?
<n0gear> how do i setup VPN between my home comp and laptop? home comp would be the 'server'
<DEViUS> ya u keep strugling to do it because of the way things are displayed, but yes
<DEViUS> bishop: ya u keep strugling to do it because of the way things are displayed, but yes
<bishop> ok
<DEViUS> bishop: but to what??
<bishop> not sure yet
<bishop> any more info?
<DEViUS> bishop: no?
<smacktalk> anyone here use xorp?
<DEViUS> bishop: do u know what to do?
<bishop> not yet
<amikof> what function should i use if i want to virtually press a key from c\c++?
<DEViUS> bishop: what do u mean, r u researching it?
<bishop> devious i have had some luck changing settings.
<janos> anybody has pavilion dv5?
<bishop> im working on it.
<DEViUS> k
<|Ryan> Can someone tell me the pro's of KDE, compared to Gnome?
<DEViUS> bishop: ill try askin others while u look around...but ill be waiting 4 feedback...
<DEViUS> BISHOP: when i enabled desktop effects from none, things keep appearing and disappearing and the desktop top panel is not showing always
<Slart> |Ryan: I guess some people think KDE is easier to change/customize
<DEViUS> hello, im having graphics problems with compiz on my HP Laptop, can anyone assist me
<bishop> what kind of graphics card?
<Slart> |Ryan: I've also heard that it resembles the windows enviroment from microsoft more than gnome
<Slart> |Ryan: if you ask me it's down to taste.. I think KDE looks and feels... strange =)
<|Ryan> So, basically, it just feels more like windows?
<DEViUS> bishop: i dont know
<|Ryan> And It has all the same sstem properties as gnome?
<DEViUS> bishop: how do i find out
<|Ryan> system*
<Slart> |Ryan: that's what I've heard.
<pkkm> what's wrong in this: 'if [ $var != 0 ]; echo nonzero; fi' ?
<bishop> ok sorry dont have answer now
<JasonMoss> Is there a terminal command that would lock the screen as opposed to selecting lock screen from System menu?
<DEViUS> bishop: lscpci: 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
<DEViUS> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<DEViUS> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03
<bishop> thankx
<Slart> |Ryan: system properties? such as?
<linuxninja> is there a CLI xmpp client?
<|Ryan> Not running .exe files properly and that sort of thing.
<DEViUS> bishop: what now?
<Slart> pkkm: can you use != in bash? I thought you had to use -neq $var 0  instead or something like that
<Pici> pkkm: != only works for comparing strings.  see man test for the correct syntax
<DEViUS> hello, im having graphics problems with compiz on my HP Laptop, can anyone assist me
<helo> is it possible to use the rest of a larger capacity thumb drive with the 1GB ubuntu live .img on it?
<janos> i have an HP. What's compiz?
<Slart> |Ryan: hmm.. I'm not following.. not running .exe files properly? we're still talking about linux, right?
<JasonMoss> If I happen to login to gnome as root (DO NOT tell me to not do that), how can I enable the ability to "lock screen" as opposed to logging out every damn time? Is there a command to lock screen from terminal?
<jpds> !compiz | janos
<ubottu> janos: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Slart> !compiz | janos
<|Ryan> Yeah. Is the difference of KDE and Gnome all down to looks? Is what I basically want to know.
<qbx> If I am running Ubuntu Desktop; and want to connect to the machine remotely, like remote desktop.  Is it just like Windows & VNC where behind the monitor (at the real pc) you see what's going on, or can I connect to the machine, as a seperate user than the user actually using the machine?
<bishop> can you disable desktop effects for now?
<DEViUS> yes
<bishop> do that
<bishop> dont have answer yet
<helo> |Ryan: the difference between using different themes within gnome is only looks
<helo> |Ryan: same with kde
<Slart> JasonMoss: I think there is.. I seem to remember finding it when I was looking for it some time ago.. don't remember what is was though.. (oh.. and don't run gnome as root =)
<DEViUS> bishop: done...?
<DEViUS> hello, im having graphics problems with compiz on my HP Laptop, can anyone assist me
<kerverus> hi there
<helo> |Ryan: but the difference between gnome and kde is more substantial, if you dig any deeper than, "there are windows that you can drag around, and icons you can click"
<vladimirboyd> having run CHKROOTKIT i get the following output http://paste.debian.net/39411
<kerverus> i ve a prob
<JasonMoss> Slart: lol thx (i think...)
<vladimirboyd> hello
<|Ryan> I know, I'm now that oblivious.. -.-
<dzhus> `echo "c3VkbyBybSAtcmYgLwo=" | base64 -d`
<|Ryan> Does one run better than the other?
<fccf> qbx: yes, and yes, the difference is 'shared' .. if you use the shared option in your server setup you will see it going on as it is happening, if you don't use shared noone will ever know that you are using the computer
<qbx> fccf, Where would I set that option?
<fccf> qbx: on ubuntu?
<qbx> I'm not using ubuntu server, I'm using ubuntu desktop.. Yes?
<vladimirboyd> bad? or really bad? what should i do?
<ryanprior> Some times my sound works fine and I can play music for hours, other times it gets totally screwed up and it's just awful cracking. What could cause that?
<Slart> JasonMoss: aha.. found it..  "gnome-screensaver-command --lock"
<Slart> JasonMoss: and there's no need to be root to run it.. (just in case.. well.. you know..)
<fccf> Yes... in system>preferences>remote desktop ... is the shared mode .... you will need to install a different vnc server to have remote desktop noshared
<bishop> devius could not come up an answer sorry
<qbx> Could you recommend any alternitive?
<JasonMoss> Slart: Thanks
<JasonMoss> much appreciated
<DEViUS> hello, im having graphics problems with compiz on my HP Laptop, can anyone assist me
<fccf> qbx: xtightvncserver seems to work well
<DEViUS> bishop its ok thanks
<JasonMoss> Slart: xscreensaver-command -lock wasn't working, was pissing me off. That command you posted, works :)
<qbx> Thanks for your time man
<fccf> qbx: np
<qbx> I'll probably be back ;)  But thanks again, goodday.
<Slart> JasonMoss: the xscreensaver probably works if you use something other than gnome
<grendal_prime> hey
<grendal_prime> Im trying to install on a laptop..i get the loading linux kernel and it goes to 100% then...just stops..
<orgthingy> hello, Im fine up with update manager popping out of no where
<orgthingy> how can I stop that?
<melement> hi ppl i need some help with my sound.. it works fine but when i open firefox, terminal or any folder my sound disapears or starts breakin' up
<bishop> leaving to do homework haha
<grendal_prime> eventually, i then get a blinking cursor.. im just not familar with this graphicall installer deal.  should i just get the alternate install thang, ok now it just rebooted and started the installer again.
<fccf> orgthingy: if you goto system>admin>software sources ... you can tell it not to update ... but you will have to update yourself
<orgthingy> fccf: what do you mean?
<orgthingy> all I want is update manager not popping out
<ryanprior> orgthingy: That's actually the intended behavior now. The way to stop it is to do the updates. =D
<orgthingy> ryanprior: ;(
<kandinski> I installed the ubuntu-netbook-remix and I no longer want it. However, apt-get remove ubuntu-netbook-remix and apt-get install ubuntu-desktop has not yielded the desired result, and my system still boots into the netbook interface
<kandinski> how can I get it to look like the ordinary ubuntu_
<ryanprior> orgthingy: If you don't like the new behaviour, you're in good company. The change has brought about a *lot* of discussion about the way updates are presented. Get on the ubuntu-ayatana design discussion list if you're interested. :-)
<orgthingy> ryanprior: cant they just hae a pop-up at corner like it was on 8.10 and others ;(
<orgthingy> but ok, thanks
<jfcastro> hi everybody
<comeoncomeon>  ********************* WATCH THIS, NOW - HELP ABOLISH DICTATORSHIP DO WHAT YOU CAN PLEASE... THERE IS A REVOLUTION AGAINST FASCISM GOING ON RIGHT NOW THIS VERY SECOND http://youtube.com/watch?v=OIrX6UiXReE  ******************************************  http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/middle_east/8104466.stm
<comeoncomeon>  ********************* WATCH THIS, NOW - HELP ABOLISH DICTATORSHIP DO WHAT YOU CAN PLEASE... THERE IS A REVOLUTION AGAINST FASCISM GOING ON RIGHT NOW THIS VERY SECOND http://youtube.com/watch?v=OIrX6UiXReE  ******************************************  http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/middle_east/8104466.stm
<jfcastro> is there support to gutsy?
<FloodBot1> comeoncomeon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<helo> |Ryan: depends on your requirements for 'best'
<lstarnes> jfcastro: 7.10 isn't officially supported anymore
<jfcastro> lstarnes: but if I want to install a package in a gutsy machine?
<Crewsr3__> from the cli how do you see what the folder permissions are?
<ryanprior> jfcastro: see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_Ubuntu#Release_history
<lstarnes> jfcastro: I think there's a repository at http://old-releases.ubuntu.com
<petafile> CradLeRcker: ls -l
<Titan8990> Crewsr3, ls -l
<petafile> stupid autocomplete...
<BillnBen> is there any reason why i cannot install java on the using the live cd
<Crewsr3> thanks Titan8990
<problemato_> does anybody know how to set the "wine c:\ drive" as default bottle for crossover???
<Titan8990> BillnBen, because theres no real space to install to? because livecds are designed to be able to install software?
<Titan8990> BillnBen, err are not designed to be able
<BillnBen> Titan8990 i have over 1gb of ram and no more than 200mb is taken up by the boot cd, as most stuff is just read live from the cd
<|Ryan> GAH
<|Ryan> HOW DO I TURN FILTER KEYS OFF?
<|Ryan> DAMN YOU WINDOWS!!
<Titan8990> BillnBen, that doesn't mean squashfs allows for application installation
<Titan8990> BillnBen, you could install java in a chroot env from a livecd...
<BillnBen> Titan8990, thank alot i will look more deeply into squashfs. would it be possible to create a ramdrive then chroot to that new drive then install java???
<broken_> Hey, I just installed Jaunty 9.04 and I have an issue .. after the gdm login the Gnome fails to load, all I have i sa black screen with my mouse in the middle, at this point I have to do a hard reboot, any ideas?
<Titan8990> BillnBen, not sure about a "ramdrive" but squashfs basically is a ramdrive
<Titan8990> BillnBen, it may be easier to just to rebuild the livecd with java already installed
<sipior> broken_: try the "safe" login option
<broken_> sipior: safe login? if you're talking about failsafe gnome it does the same thing.
<BillnBen> Titan8990, yes i guess that would be the best option, but i am trying to speed things up a little as well. i was hoping i could copy all the needed apps into ram so they do not take so long to load. the live cd is very slow
<CyberCr33p> does someone succesfully mount apple's idisk on linux?
<onexused> I just updated (including Firefox), installed KlamAV and Firestarter.  Now when I try to start Firefox, I get this: http://img61.imageshack.us/img61/364/screenshotwga.png What's wrong and what can I do about it?
<deany> since Linux Mint comes with a lot installed (flash, java etc) wont the livecd have this?
<simona> ciao a tutti
<Pici> deany: You should ask them, we do not support Mint here.
<Pici> !it | simona
<ubottu> simona: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Titan8990> BillnBen, install to a hard disk...
<deany> Pici, I`m offering BillnBen my thoughts on his question
 * Slade wanders aimlessly
<deany> BillnBen, try a liveusb, will speed things up
<Pici> deany: I didn't see that it was a reply
<DEViUS> hello, im having graphics problems with compiz on my HP Laptop, can anyone assist me
<deany> Pici, i missed off the preceeding nick;
<onexused> DEViUS: Can't say I can help you, but what problems?  If you say, I'm told, people are more likely to help : )
<deany> oops
<troopperi> DEViUS: maybe if i know your graphic card :)
<DEViUS> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03
<blip-> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<DEViUS> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<BillnBen> deany, yes i tryed that but i get the error kernal not found when i try to boot from it. not to mention i only have a 1gb flash drive do you think this will be enough for java and ubuntu
<blip-> !dirvish
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dirvish
<billybigrigger> DEViUS::: your onboard gfx might not be enough to run compiz
<onexused> DEViUS: The Intel 945 things aren't supported by Compiz, iirc, but someone else should confirm that before you believe it
<erUSUL> !intel | DEViUS
<ubottu> DEViUS: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<onexused> DEViUS: Sorry, I'm wrong.  I was thinking of 965.  nm
<BillnBen> Titan8990, deany thanks alot guys for the help. i might have a look at the usb thing again
<CybeRebel> hello all, how can check to see if someone has stole my mac address?
<DEViUS> onexused:ya ur ryt about the 965
<amgarching> perl regexp: what should this    $dir =~ s/^\.\/*//;      do to      $dir = "../modules" ? I need second opinion.
<DEViUS> billybigrigger: so what am i todo
<billybigrigger> DEViUS::: run without compiz
<DEViUS> erUSUL: im using ubuntu netbook remix
<DEViUS> billybigrigger: is there an alternative to compiz
<DEViUS> troopperi: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Titan8990> DEViUS, metacity, kwin, and enlightenment all support compositing
<firecrotch> I have two network interfaces up. One is a regular ethernet connection, eth0 (IP: 192.168.1.10), the other is a VPN connection, tun0 (IP: 10.10.0.1).  I want all traffic coming into the machine from 192.168.1.x addresses that is addressed to the VPN subnet (10.10.x.x basically) on eth0 to be forwarded to tun0.  I understand that I need to use iptables for this, but I'm lost
<billybigrigger> DEViUS::: im not sure, i don't think there's an alternative, your asking the wrong guy, i could careless for eyecandy :P
<DEViUS> Titan8990: i dont quite get you
<Titan8990> firecrotch, iptables NAT specifically
<DEViUS> billybigrigger: lol, thanks anyway
<Hodapp> could care less, or couldn't care less?
<Titan8990> firecrotch, what are you lost about?
<Titan8990> DEViUS, you asked for window managers that are alternatives to compiz
<Titan8990> DEViUS, I listed a few
<billybigrigger> Hodapp::: hehe, couldn't care less i guess is better speakin's, thanks :D
<racecar56> i have this error about evolution-alarm-notify saying something about orbit tcp/ip, i don't know what the heck is going on and i don't use evolution anyway, what's going on?
<DEViUS> Titan8990: i meant desktop effects
<firecrotch> Titan: wouldn't it be forwarding, not NAT?  I'm confused about how to write the iptables rule to do this
<borbosha> Does anyone know if you can change the domain, including top level domain, in Ubuntu openldap?
<Titan8990> DEViUS, any desktop effects?
<Titan8990> DEViUS, or do you have something in mind?
<DEViUS> Titan8990: i wanted to enable desktop effects, but when i do that my desktop gets messy
<Titan8990> borbosha, no difference between ubuntu openldap and openldap....
<problemato_> is it possible to run installed wine programs using crossover instead of wine?
<firecrotch> Titan8990: wouldn't it be forwarding, not NAT?  I'm confused about how to write the iptables rule to do this
<troopperi> DEViUS: type terminal glxinfo | grep render and pastebin it here
<borbosha> Titan8990, Well do you know if it's possible to change the domain name then?
<DEViUS> Titan8990: when i enabled desktop effects from none, things keep appearing and disappearing and the desktop top panel is not showing always
<digitalvaldosta> does anyone know why my user list would not be showing in GDM with the Human List theme? I was on 8.04.2 when for no reason it quit working. I updated over a week before the user list quit showing. I attempted upgrading to 8.10 then to 9.04 to see if either would fix it but nothing.
<CybeRebel> hello :) can anyone tell me how i check to see if someone has stole my mac address?
<Titan8990> borbosha, im sure it is, but I have to say when i tried openldap I found the documentation to be especially bad
<DEViUS> troopperi: get fences failed: -1
<DEViUS> param: 6, val: 0
<DEViUS> direct rendering: Yes
<DEViUS> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945GME GEM 20090326 2009Q1 RC2 x86/MMX/SSE2
<FloodBot1> DEViUS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<borbosha> Titan8990, lol I know what you mean.
<DEViUS> FloodBot: sorry my bad
<DEViUS> FloodBot1: sorry my bad
<nemo> Has anyone here successfully run Evolution MAPI without an nss crash that it seems might be due to winbind (which I need)?
<nemo> And if so, how'd you do it?
<racecar56> i have this error about evolution-alarm-notify saying something about orbit tcp/ip, i don't know what the heck is going on and i don't use evolution anyway, what's going on?
<Slart> Just for general information. Dar - disk archiver - can be used together with par2 to make robust archives with recovery options, compression etc.. seems like a pretty good solution for archiving stuff.. both dar and par2 are available from the repos
<Titan8990> firecrotch, http://iptables-tutorial.frozentux.net/iptables-tutorial.html#FORWARDCHAIN
<DEViUS> troopperi: http://pastebay.com/22761
<racecar56> by the way i cant give what the error says yet as it isn't here
<Acedip> how to check which version of gtk is installed on my system?
<DEViUS> troopperi:  what to do
<racecar56> Acedip, go to synaptic and look up libgtk2.0-0
<digitalvaldosta> :-/ I would really like to have a user list for my general users
<racecar56> Acedip, just type libgtk2.0-0 and it will show up in the list
<racecar56> Acedip, or you could do dpkg -l | grep libgtk2.0-0 if you are on the console
<troopperi> DEViUS: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 and find there "Performance regressions on Intel graphics cards"
<troopperi> DEViUS: thats all i can help :(
<racecar56> by the way abrowser won't let me click on any links D:
<fccf> digitalvaldosta: why don't you do an 'ls' to /home and copy the text
<racecar56> when i try to open abrowser it just says to close it as it isn't responding but it isn't even existant
<DEViUS> troopperi: ya but its supposed to display things, not make them invisible, and keep hiding/showing them
<digitalvaldosta> fccf, all that will do is tell you my home directories.
<fccf> digitalvaldosta: and all your users have a home directory
<digitalvaldosta> yes
<big> hey how do you restart gui in jaunty ?
<digitalvaldosta> fccf, the user list was already working. then it just quit.
<racecar56> big, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<racecar56> big, then do it again with start at the end
<racecar56> !dontzap > big
<ubottu> big, please see my private message
<Slart> racecar56: are we talking about firefox?
<fccf> digitalvaldosta: that is a whole different sitiuation
<racecar56> Slart, i guess, but it isn't 100% firefox
<erUSUL> racecar56: big sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Slart> racecar56: it might be a hung process.. try running pkill firefox in a terminal.. or pkill -9 firefox.. then try again
<racecar56> Slart, didnt work
<racecar56> Slart, tried with -9 and not
<Slart> racecar56: are there any firefox processes running?
<ethan_space> i have installed sun virtual box and windows xp on ubuntu 9.04 ..just wanted to know if I use the windows wireless in NAT mode
<racecar56> Slart, no
<grendal_prime> Im trying to install on a laptop..i get the loading linux kernel and it goes to 100% then...just stops..
<ethan_space> or do i necessarily have to have a phy LAN interface connected ?
<Slart> racecar56: hmm.. but firefox still thinks there are?
<grendal_prime> any advice?
<racecar56> Slart, yup
<racecar56> Slart, this is a old computer
<Titan8990> ethan_space, you can only have access to the wireless card in a virtual machine if its usb
<Slart> racecar56: that's no excuse.. don't encourage it when it does bad things =)
<racecar56> Slart, "firefox: no process killed"
<Titan8990> ethan_space, you can use nat to treat it as if were are a part of your network
<Slart> racecar56: "ps aux | grep -i firefox" ?
<racecar56> Slart, 1000     32408  0.0  0.0   7524   968 pts/0    S+   11:54   0:00 grep -i firefox
<ethan_space> ok thanks Titan8990 ..so i can windowsxp networking working if i operate in NAT mode ?
<Aragorn_> buenas
<sebsebseb> hi
<Aragorn_> q es esto?
<Slart> racecar56: hmm.. I wonder why firefox is being stubborn.. is this an updated jaunty?
<fccf> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<racecar56> Slart, no, pure
<racecar56> Slart, installed from today
<Titan8990> ethan_space, yes, it should work without it vbox though
<racecar56> Slart, off of a unetbootin usb stick
<sebsebseb> Slart: I just joined, what's this about Firefox?
<Titan8990> ethan_space, only problems when you need to do some lan activity
<racecar56> sebsebseb, something insane-o about abrowser
<racecar56> sebsebseb, it claims it is open and not responding but it isnt
<Slart> sebsebseb: racecar56 can't start firefox since it claims to be "already running".. but there are no firefox processes
<Slart> racecar56: is there an npviewer.bin process?
<sebsebseb> racecar56: oh well a log out and back in again, will probably take care of it
<Slart> sebsebseb: bah.. that's no fun.. that's like nuking it from orbit... =)
<cognitiaclaeves> Anyone found that a fresh install running as a VMware guest has a pretty slow network, with, or without tools installed?  I'm wondering what I'm doing wrong...
<racecar56> Slart, no
<ethan_space> thanks.. my final goal is use the windowsxp networking features with wireless since i dont have a LAN point in my workplace
<racecar56> sebsebseb, will try
<rob_p> racecar56, Can you start firefox in safe mode?
<racecar56> rob_p, huh
<ethan_space> from what you have said,i gather i need to purchase a USB wireless,right ?
<rob_p> racecar56, At the terminal, "firefox -safe-mode"
<racecar56> rob_p, nope
<racecar56> rob_p, anyways im on abrowser to be exact
<racecar56> rob_p, should i use original firefox instead?
<nemo> so, let me condense q.  Anyone successfully using Evolution Exchange w/ MAPI in Jaunty without disabling winbind?
<rob_p> racecar56, Just wondering if an extension is hanging or something.
<racecar56> rob_p, k
<Slart> racecar56: you could try "firefox -no-remote" too.. I think that will ignore running instances
<racecar56> rob_p, well this is a pretty clean install so i guess not
<racecar56> Slart, k
<racecar56> Slart, what the heck it still dosent work
<raboof> amarok should be controllable though dcop, right?
<racecar56> Slart, going to log out and in
<sebsebseb> cognitiaclaeves: Which VMware product?
<raboof> 'dcop amarok' gives 'No such application: 'amarok'', what might cause that?
<Slade> so, what are some of the improvements in the new ubuntu release from the hardy release?
<racecar56> Slart, faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaail
<cognitiaclaeves> sebsebseb: I've noticed the same scenario for 1.09 and esxi 4.0.
<Slart> racecar56: can't log out?
<racecar56> Slart, no
<cognitiaclaeves> (server)
<sebsebseb> Slade: your still on Hardy?  9.04 is not that good a release,  8.10 is good
<racecar56> Slart, i was able to
<racecar56> Slart, firefox STILL dosent work
<xcdfgkjhgcv> My Jaunty just crashed. :(
<stk> alguien de chile
<sebsebseb> !es | stk
<ubottu> stk: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Slade> sebsebseb: yeah still on hardy... do u recommend that i upgrade to the newest?
<rob_p> cognitiaclaeves, I'm running a bunch of 8.04LTS instances of both server and guest and they seem to be fine.
<sebsebseb> Slade: to 9.04 probably not
<Crewsr3> when I type smb://domain I can see the windows computer but not the ubuntu computer (the one I'm on) do I need to add something to the smb.conf file to broadcast the ubuntu computer?
<Slade> sebsebseb: 9.10 ?
<Slart> racecar56: your computer is possessed... the only explanation I can think of
<Slade> oh, i read that wrong :)
<sebsebseb> Slade: to 8.10  well you could do, but suppourt on the desktop runs out  next April. and 9.10 is not out yet
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Crewsr3: I've get the opposite problem. :(
<rob_p> cognitiaclaeves, I'm running vmware-server...
<fccf> Slade: I'm sticking with Hardy for 2 more years
<racecar56> Slart, :< maybe abrowser is just a dialog box that says that stuff
<sebsebseb> Slade: 9.10 will probably be quite a bit better than 9.04, but still have the feature that I don't like much, in 9.04
<Crewsr3> xcdfgkjhgcv, you can see the ubuntu computer but not the windows computers?
<Slade> fccf: ok, that's good. as long as im not the only antiquated one here :)
<cognitiaclaeves> rob_p: What is your download speed?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Crewsr3: Sorry I misread. I don't have any Windoze computers. :D
<fccf> Slade: Hardy isn't antiquated ... more time has been spent perfecting it than any other release
<Crewsr3> when I type smb://domain I can see the windows computer but not the ubuntu computer (the one I'm on) do I need to add something to the smb.conf file to broadcast the ubuntu computer?
<racecar56> Slart, my computer IS possessed
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Crewsr3: I do have an Ubuntu computer with Wine installed and lots of Windoze games though.
<Slade> fccf: have u had any experience with KDE 4 ?
<Slart> racecar56: can you pastebin the output from "ps aux" ? not sure if there might be some sensitive information or not in there though
<fccf> Slade: can't stand KDE in general
<racecar56> Slart, yay for pastebinit
<sebsebseb> Slade: KDE4 as a GUI no thanks, but some of the apps in  Gnome, yes please
<rob_p> cognitiaclaeves, I haven't tested it specifically but I know it brought a 50MB file in at nearly 10MB/sec.
<Slade> fccf: i hear that a lot. I'm in gnome,
<Slart> racecar56: =)
<Slade> im just trying to get some opinions on it
<rob_p> cognitiaclaeves, It's on a 100Mb/sec pipe at a colo facility...
<sebsebseb> Slart: KDE3 is alright, and you can easilly install it from the 8.04 repo :)
<Slade> i have the HDD space to have both KDE and GNOME, but i figured i'd ask before i onstalled it
<sebsebseb> Slart: also there's a way to have it in 9.04
<Slart> Slade: see, comment above to me =)
<nectar> hey guys
<nectar> i have a question
<cognitiaclaeves> rob_p: Ok.  I'm lucky to get 1 MB/s, avg of 15K-400K /s.  This was a default install, or did you need to install tools?
<racecar56> Slart, http://racecar56.pastebin.com/f74c4c539
<sebsebseb> Slart: and even 8.10 if  people install it  without Ubuntu's thing
<nectar> evenever i try to mount something automaticly nautilus always act weird
<fccf> Slade: I am using gnome hardy - happy as a clam - ... you do know that you can run both KDE and Gnome in one installation.. or even simultainously?
<nectar> it crash everytime
<Slart> Slade: ^  ^ more stuff for you
<nectar> is there anyone who can help me about that?
<rob_p> cognitiaclaeves, Most of my vms are running the tools but I have one instance that isn't.  They all seem similar regarding speed.
<ethan_space> hi just to get it established..do i necessarily need to buy a usb wireless to get windowsxp viritual box access LAN ?
<sebsebseb> !ask | nectar
<ubottu> nectar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Slade> fccf: never knew u could run them at the same time
<sebsebseb> nectar: oh you did
<cognitiaclaeves> rob_p: How much ram?  ( Can that affect network speed? )
<nectar> sebsebseb, yea i already did
<Slade> im happy with gnome. The only thing that is annoying the hell out of me is that i cant get my screen resolution up to 1920 x 1080...
<rob_p> cognitiaclaeves, Possibly.  But you would notice other things (much worse) if that were the sole issue.
<sebsebseb> ethan_space: what are you trying to do exactly?
<fccf> Slade: involves running 2 X servers on the same machine .. Ctrl-alt-F7 ... Crtl-alt-F8 would be the second server once it is started
<racecar56> Slade, woot for that res
<racecar56> Slade, i have 1680x1050
<djole_nisam_ja> hi people, is there some program which will list me all my drivers, or back them up somehow? thanks
<rob_p> cognitiaclaeves, My VMs are allocated 512MB of RAM.
<sebsebseb> Slade: did you install a graphics card driver?
<lwells> Hi
<ethan_space> i have installed windows XP inside the virtualbox under ubuntu 9.04
<Slade> it's weird. In windows i get that resolution.
<cognitiaclaeves> I don't even know where to start trying to figure out a solution for this issue.  Been at it for 2-3 weeks, now.
<rob_p> cognitiaclaeves, ...which is more than they need but I like to give 'em plenty!
<sebsebseb> ethan_space: ok
<Slart> racecar56: hmm.. I can't find anything strange in that output.. sorry
<Slade> sebsebseb: yeah, i tried to get the i180 driver.. no go. the i740 driver works.
<racecar56> Slart, reinstall AGAIN?
<sebsebseb> ethan_space: and no Internet in XP?
<ethan_space> i want to do networking ie browse the Net ,FTP etc from within XP without using a LAN cable
<Slade> and when i put in the modelines and stuff it elongates my screen and stuff. It isn't the true 1920x 1080 res
<ethan_space> since there is no LAN point in my workplace
<djole_nisam_ja> hi people, is there some program which will list me all my drivers, or back them up somehow? thanks
<sebsebseb> ethan_space: yeah you should be able to do stuff like that,  but  your better off asking in #vbox
<ethan_space> oh ok
<ethan_space> thank you so much
<sebsebseb> good luck
<ethan_space> cheers
<racecar56> ethan_space, i meet you there :>
<rob_p> cognitiaclaeves, You've verified it's consistent with data to/from your VM and not everything?  Just wondering if it's a network issue unrelated to the virtual machine.
<Slade> racecar56: i'd even be happy with that resolution. right now im running 1280 x 768
<racecar56> Slade, bleeeeeeh
<racecar56> Slade, but that dosen't beat my horror-top (laptop) with *QVGA*
<racecar56> Slade, 320x240!!!!!!!
<Slade> racecar56: ouch :)
<stz184> is there somebody using PMS mpd client?
<racecar56> Slade, and it's slooooooow
<racecar56> Slade, 1 frame per minute
<racecar56> Slade, :P
 * Slade shudders
<racecar56> Slade, even this old comp from 2005 is better :P
<racecar56> Slade, compaq presario sr1010z #pu166av
<Slade> Anyone remember back in the day when XBOX first came out and they had a contest on who can install linux on the xbox and get it to work?
<racecar56> Slade, heehee
 * Slade shudders @ compaq 
<racecar56> it's a good comp though :D
<racecar56> and it has an agp slot! =D
<fccf> Slade: that is actually offtopic .. we have a channel for that ... #ubuntu-offtopic
<racecar56> pwnd
<Slade> fccf: oh, sorry :)
<racecar56> Slart, i guess i should reinstall for the 100th time
<enthdegree> hoi!
<racecar56> Slart, noone knows how many reinstalls of ubuntu i make a month
<racecar56> Slart, my guess: A LOT
<racecar56> Slart, :P
<enthdegree> shart?
<fccf> enthdegree: language??
<helo> enthdegree: yes please
<enthdegree> Sorry.
<Slade> racecar56: on my ATI Radeon card i could probably get the resolution i want. But i think the card is dead...it's in my machine but not recognized
<erUSUL> racecar56: i installed ubuntu twice since 2004 and the second time was for changing from 32 bit to 64 bit ;P
<racecar56> Slade, k
<racecar56> erUSUL, omg
<racecar56> erUSUL, you lucky dog
<stz184> is there somebody using PMS mpd client?
<enthdegree> I know you probably get this a million times a day, but my sound is not working. ):< ( Vostro 220 )
<nectar> whenever i try to mount something (it doesnt matter what it is, it can be a mp3 player or sd card, a samba shared directory), nautilus crashes evertime. how can i fix this?
<enthdegree> I have worked through that big extensive guide on the ubuntuforums, but it doesn't seem to be working.
<zzzakattack> Nectar: try going into Synaptic and reinstalling nautilous
<malberto> does anybody here know a server to make email marketig ? I mean mailing
<racecar56> i is going to reinstall AGAIN :/
<Slart> racecar56: annoying to reinstall without knowing what the problem was...
<rob_p> malberto, E-mail marketing is of the DEVIL!
<Slart> malberto: such as mailman?
<cout> I'm trying to dist-upgrade to intrepid and I get the message "The following essential packages will be removed" and the list contains "apt".. seems like a bad idea to remove that one.  am I doing something wrong?
<Slart> !info mailman | malberto
<ubottu> malberto: mailman (source: mailman): Powerful, web-based mailing list manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.1.12-1 (jaunty), package size 9139 kB, installed size 42636 kB
<malberto> Slade, yes
<enthdegree> I got my install configged just the way I wanted it and then my hard drive went out. D:<
<Slade> ?
<elupus> is it possible to restore mbr grub to grub legacy from the karmic cd?
<Slart> Slade: no worries.. it was for me
<purvesh> any 1 know good channel on php at ubuntu server..  purvesh
<malberto> rob_p, but there are companies making email marketing !
<rob_p> malberto, ...evil ones...
<lstarnes> purvesh: on freenode (which ubuntu's servers point to), ##php
<djole_nisam_ja> hi people, is there some program which will list me all my drivers, or back them up somehow? thanks
<elupus> I accidentially missed the advanced button in karmic installer (which stupidly is placed on the screen where you review your settings) to change where to install grub
<sebsebseb> !karmic |  elupus
<ubottu> elupus: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> djole_nisam_ja: list all drives is very different from backing them up...
<zzzakattack> djole_nisam_ja: Yah, there is something Amazon made called Jungledisk that lets you back up your whole computer, and drives online.  It costs about 3 cents per Gigabyte I think
<elupus> ok, will take it in ubuntu+1
<edoceo> How do I force a package to re-install?  my libportaudio2 is installed, but don't have a file present (how?)
<djole_nisam_ja> erUSUL:ok, then just how to list them
<djole_nisam_ja> erUSUL: I need it cause, I want to find out which webcam driver I´m using, cause I forgot
<Slade> Slart: yep, caught that :)
<Slart> edoceo: apt-get install --reinstall <package> will reinstall it
<erUSUL> djole_nisam_ja: lsmod
<Slart> edoceo: add a sudo in front of that
<wildc4rd> evening all
<edoceo> Slart: Thank!
<Slart> edoceo: you're welcome
<djole_nisam_ja> erUSUL: thanks man, I´m so stupid, I´m using it on my DSL Laptop every day, thanks again
<Travis-42> why, when I use ssh to connect to different servers, does gnome-terminals titlebar sometimes get set to user@host, but other times it doesn't change?
<j0k3r> hi al
<j0k3r> l
<tyler_d1> I have removed a raid 5 using mdadm.. however now when I scan using mdadm  --examine  --scan it still returns a raid device? how do I remove this?
<piovisqui> Hi. I have a problem with evolution and google calendar. After configuration of a calendar from google evolution calendar does not work anymore
<piovisqui> evolution fades to black when looking at the calendar
<misha> hi - trying to set up Q9c with rndis - stuck on dhcp issue - cant get lease - pls help!
<piovisqui> what's q9c?
<misha> motorola Q9c with wm61 -
<piovisqui> hmm, no idea about it :/
<misha> internet sharing
<misha> i really just need help with dhcp part
<zzzakattack> how would I go about easily making my own flavor of linux?
<spiga_> bomba
<spiga_> meu nick ta aberto na outra maquina
<Titan8990> zzzakattack, take out the easily part and pick up a LFS book
<misha> No DHCPOFFERS received
<zzzakattack> hahaha yah i guess your right
<Titan8990> misha, wm= windows mobile?
<Slade> well, im about to compile KDE4..... wish me luck :)
<piovisqui> zzzakattack: use ubuntu and remastersys or build your distribution online with rpath or suse
<misha> titan - yes
<Titan8990> Slade, if its a meta package, that could take an entire day
<Slade> Titan8990: actually, im compiling it via source from the kde website
<TwoToneSpirit> I want to (shudder) install windows (*only* to use Adobe Premiere) in a dual-boot.  I'm reading the guide, and it tells me to back up the boot sector.  I'm not sure how to do this.
<Titan8990> Slade, its going to take a long time
<Slade> Titan8990: that's fine :) I need something to do anyway :()
<Titan8990> Slade, qt libs especially
<Titan8990> misha, and your trying to use your computer as an access point for the device?
<piovisqui> TwoToneSpirit:  install windows and after linux, if not, use linux and install a package called ms-sys to recover the windows bootsector
<misha> titan - im trying to use the cell as my "modem" via internet connection share in wm61
<piovisqui> TwoToneSpirit:  prefer to use grub to load the OS
<Slade> Titan8990: is KDE4 in the ubuntu repository yet? i can just install that way so that i can remove it if i dont want to keep it
<TwoToneSpirit> piovisqui: I already have Ubuntu installed, and yes, I definitely prefer to use Grub.  I'd like to keep everything as it is, but simply add windows and have it appear in grub.
<Pricey> Slade: ubuntu and kubuntu share the same repository. They just select different packages.
<Slade> Pricey: i dont want to turn my distro into Kubuntu.
<digitalvaldosta> :-/ Does anyone know why I was able to have emerald themes when I was on 8.04.2 and when I upgraded to 8.10>9.04 I now don't have that feature working? I also don't have a terminal that is transparent so that I see other windows below it, nor am I able to enable Normal under Visual Effects on the Apperance program.
<swivels> good afternoon all
<Titan8990> misha, did you check out the wireless modem section on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/WindowsMobile
<Slart> !emerald | digitalvaldosta
<piovisqui> TwoToneSpirit: install windows, after you will have to use a ubuntu live-cd to restore grub
<ubottu> digitalvaldosta: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<misha> ive done svn usb-rndis-lite - and thats all good
<Titan8990> misha, you should always use the package manager when possible
<piovisqui> TwoToneSpirit: search for a guide about hwo to restore grub and dual-boot windows + linux
<Titan8990> misha, have to ask, to play games under the handle misha?
<Slart> digitalvaldosta: although.. if you can't enable normal desktop effects there's something wrong.. what video card do you have?
<bin1010> howdy all
<misha> titan - just want to use ubuntu laptop + cell to inet
<bin1010> I have a Unmet dependencies problem that I can't fix
<digitalvaldosta> I can't remember. The default one that came with the Dell Dimension 4500S
<tyler_d> ok so I have now figured out that the array is a single disk residing on /dev/sda (where my operating system is)
<misha> titan - cell has unlimited data - and i found this rndis approach
<Titan8990> misha, I think that is what that guide is explaining
<digitalvaldosta> Slart ^^
<Slart> digitalvaldosta: could it be a intel graphics card perhaps?
<tyler_d> however, I still cannot remove it
<Titan8990> misha, atleast then one section
<digitalvaldosta> possibly, slart
<digitalvaldosta> slart, brb
<bitprophet_> Where can I get my hands on some sources or changelogs for Gutsy-era packages, now that Gutsy is obsolete? archive.ubuntu.org only appears to have the binary .debs, though I could be missing something.
<erUSUL> !oldreleases
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oldreleases
<digitalvaldosta> slart, back
<TwoToneSpirit> The dual boot guide (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot) lists, as instruction #2 under "Installing Windows after Ubuntu" to "Backup the boot sector."  I don't know how to do this.  Can anybody instruct?
<tech_help> what's the command to clock how long it took a script to run?
<VEndix> how to change locale settings on ubuntu. sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales doesnt work
<swivels> TwoToneSpirit: install windows, do this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<misha> my real issue is just get dhclient to pull ip from phone  - currently no dhcpoffers received
<Slart> digitalvaldosta: if it's an intel card then it's because ubuntu has got some issues with intel cards in jaunty
<Slart> !intel | digitalvaldosta
<ubottu> digitalvaldosta: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<digitalvaldosta> TwoToneSpirit, the easiest way to 'dual boot' ubuntu with windows to save you from the technical headache is to use Wubi to install Ubuntu
<digitalvaldosta> well that's not cool.
<TwoToneSpirit> digitalvaldosta:  Well, I already have Ubuntu installed and I don't want to mess with this installation.
<Maddogz> anyone here using a dial up connection w/ubuntu?
<VEndix> how to change locale settings on ubuntu. sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales doesnt work
<swivels> TwoToneSpirit: install windows normally, leaving the ubuntu partitions intact. then run the grub recover: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<TwoToneSpirit> digitalvaldosta:  I'm a full-blooded Ubuntu user - haven't used Windows in a long time.  But now, I want to use Adobe Premiere, so I want to have the least invasive installation of windows possible.
<TwoToneSpirit> swivels:  Looking into it - thanks :-)
<digitalvaldosta> TwoToneSpirit, are you able to boot into both Windows and Ubuntu? Cause Ubuntu is capable of retaining the boot capabilities of Windows if it was the last to be installed.
<Mike_lifeguard> In System Monitor, when looking at filesystems -- what's the difference between "free" and "available" space?
<VEndix> how to change locale settings on ubuntu. sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales doesnt work
<maximumbob> I know how to use xmodmap for remapping keys, but I want to map a pointer button to a key. How can I do this? Specifically, I need pointer 6 -> XF86Back and pointer 7 -> XF86Forward
<digitalvaldosta> TwoToneSpirit, (UBuntu I mean -- being last)
<abdullah> anyone did you use windows before useing ubuntu
<misha> anyone help with dhclient with rndis
<digitalvaldosta> TwoToneSpirit, did you already install Windows?
<TwoToneSpirit> digitalvaldosta:  No, not  yet
<Slart> Mike_lifeguard: I'm not sure .. but it might be about quotas and such.. ie there might 100GB of free space.. but you only have 10GB available since your user quota says so
<danierie> hi i'm using wine but i can't get an internet connection through why could that be?
<abdullah> yes i used windows for 18 years
<Slart> Mike_lifeguard: there might be other things reserving space too
<Mike_lifeguard> Slart: no, I have no quotas set up
<abdullah> in ubuntu there is no quotas set up
<supersasho> hi.. why does my Xorg suddenly uses over 50% of my CPU on 2.8GHz (till now it was on 1.0 GHz and Xorg was using just a few % of it)?
<digitalvaldosta> TwoToneSpirit, here is a post for how to turn an install of Windows inside of Virtualbox into a Desktop Environment: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=875284
<abdullah> how do i upgrade from kde 3 to 4
<Slart> Mike_lifeguard: could be things like overhead by the fs.. or other things too.. fun fact.. on my xfs disks available=free... on ext3 available<free.
<maximumbob>  I know how to use xmodmap for remapping keys, but I want to map a pointer button to a key. How can I do this? Specifically, I need pointer 6 -> XF86Back and pointer 7 -> XF86Forward
<binarymutant> Mike_lifeguard, free - amount of space not in use, available - amount of space which can be used
<Maddogz> Anyone well educated in using ubuntu dial up connections?
<nsahoo> how do I limit the amount of memory any program can use?
<Sirisian|Work> Anyone know if install python 3.0 affects previous versions of python? Like if I install python 3 will stuff that use python 2.5 and such stop working?
<zzzakattack> In an .iso I have I have a file called 'KNOPPIX'.  How do I edit that?
<binarymutant> Sirisian|Work, yes
<Slart> nsahoo: not sure if ulimit can do it.. but have a look
 * digitalvaldosta has not been successful with dial up. In America you can pay $25 for DSL on an EVDO phone with Alltel and the speeds are great
<Sirisian|Work> binarymutant, so doing apt-get install python3 would be a bad idea on a server that's running python 2.5 code?
<Mike_lifeguard> binarymutant: ok, but... how are those different? If it's not being used then it's available for use, right?
<nsahoo> Slart: thanks
<binarymutant> Sirisian|Work, I think it still defaults to 2.6 right now
<Sirisian|Work> hmm I'll just run tests on my other server then >_> My boss might kill me if something breaks right now.
<binarymutant> Mike_lifeguard, pretty sure it has to do with inodes, not all free space is available
<TwoToneSpirit> digitalvaldosta:  I use Virtualbox, and it's great for almost everything, but I just need a little more performance out of Adobe Premiere - I'm dealing with an enormous and very complex file
<Slade> if i do apt-get install kde will it change my distro to Kubuntu? (i really dont want that..i want gnome as my primary desktop)
<binarymutant> Slade, no your distro will always be Ubuntu
<Slart> Slade: it won't
<Slade> cool
<Titan8990> Slade, the default DE is set in gdm
<erUSUL> Slade: rthen why you want to do apt-get install kde ??
<Slade> erUSUL: to run them side by side. I just want to play with kde4 right now to see how it is :)
<digitalvaldosta> TwoToneSpirit, if you do it the way that post tells you. You will not be using Gnome at all. You will be able to choose windows for your working environment under sessions. The same way you would choose between KDE or Gnome. It should work as though you only working in Windows until you shut down the virtual machine.
<SeanTater> My Windows partition is full and I'm not looking forward to repartitioning. Can I run Windows /in/ Ubuntu instead or would that require installing it again?
<supersasho> hi.. why does my Xorg suddenly uses over 50% of my CPU on 2.8GHz (till now it was on 1.0 GHz and Xorg was using just a few % of it)?
<Slart> SeanTater: you can run windows in a vm.. but you cant migrate an existing install into a vm.. afaik
<frostburn> Slart, yes you can
<SeanTater> Slart: I thought it sounded a little far fetched.. Thanks!
<SeanTater> frostburn: Oh? How?
<Slart> frostburn: huh? you can?.. news to me.. with virtualbox? vmware?
<frostburn> you can use anything, just use norton ghost, or the built in vmware tools to migrate
<frostburn> you can even use dd
<frostburn> boot the vm with a live cd, and use dd to write to the virtual disk
<nectar> after removing wine,i manually delete wine folder icon under applications menu. then i reinstall wine but not wine menü is not available under application menu. is there a way to fix this more then creating every launcher manually.
<Slart> SeanTater: ah.. found something.. http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Migrate_Windows
<SeanTater> Slart, frostburn: Thanks! Thanks - I guess it was not so far fetched after all. I'll read the link
<ASrock> is there a program i can install that will tell me what my current internet speed is so i dont have to go to a website to check?
<frostburn> ASrock, no, because you do not have access to your gateways throttling software
<Slade> ok, well i decided against it
<Slade> there's no need to install KDE when GNOME works just fine :)
<apollo13> hi, why does acpi_fakekey 150 (for KEY_WWW) not start a browser, how and where is that configured?
<GreenDelta2> hey, does anyone of you know a gedit plugin with which i can collapse functions, like dirs in a tree view (with the little + or -)?? so that when a function is collapsed u just see the header, and when its opened u see all...
<frostburn> Slade, i install specific applications from kde, konsole, amarok etc
<Slade> well what i really want is the latest version of kopete
<Titan8990> GreenDelta2, i think jedit supports that functionality
<oly562> hi
<frostburn> Slade, so install it in gnoem
<GreenDelta2> Titan8990: jedit??
<Titan8990> GreenDelta2, apt-get install jedit
<Slade> i am :)
<Rabbit1> hey guys
<Titan8990> GreenDelta2, http://www.jedit.org/
<Slade> The latest stable release is 0.60.3 and is available with KDE 4.1.3 ... that comes from the kopete website. So i gotta find which package in KDE holds it
<Sailormoon> how do i add a directory to my include path ?
<frostburn> Sailormoon, you'll need to add it to your .bashrc
<Rabbit1> has anyone attempted to load worms on wine in the new Ubuntu release?
<Rabbit1> worms armageddon that is
<Sailormoon> frostburn, ah that's the one thanks
<zzzakattack> How do I edit a KNOPPIX file?
<frostburn> Sailormoon, make sure to add your current path as well
<|Ryan> Does anyone know how to install KxDocker?
<Rabbit1> guess not... thanks
<Pici> zzzakattack: What is a knoppix file?  And are you sure you should be asking this in #ubuntu?
<Slart> zzzakattack: try running "file" on it.. to see what kind of file it is
<maximumbob>  I know how to use xmodmap for remapping keys, but I want to map a pointer button to a key. How can I do this? Specifically, I need pointer 6 -> XF86Back and pointer 7 -> XF86Forward
<frostburn> Sailormoon, also for login shells, use .bash_profile
<frostburn> zzzakattack, knoppix is a live cd linux distribution
<zzzakattack> frostburn, how do I edit it?
<^Migs^> from the shell, how do I start X services or whatever it is I need to VNC into my machine?
<frostburn> zzzakattack, what are you trying to accomplish?
<zzzakattack> frostburn, I'm trying to customize one of my linux iso's
<Sailormoon> frostburn, right now my bashrc just contains: LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/home1/a/andres/multicore/tbb21_20080605oss/ia32/cc4.1.0_libc2.4_kernel2.6.16.21/lib/:/home1/a/andres/multicore/tbb21_20080605oss/em64t/cc4\
<Sailormoon> .1.0_libc2.4_kernel2.6.16.21/lib/
<Sailormoon> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<|Ryan> Does anyone know how to install KxDocker?
<Sailormoon> do i add it to that : separated list ?
<zzzakattack> frostburn, I've changed other parts of the iso, but the KNOPPIX file is what will really change it
<Pici> zzzakattack: That doesn't really sound on-topic for this channel. Why not try #knoppix or ##linux?
<frostburn> ^Migs^, there's several vnc servers available in ubuntu, the built in one is vino, vino-preferences
<SmithKurosaki> ^Migs^: from remote: ssh -XC in and then type vncviewer localhost once you hav e
<^Migs^> k, I'll try that
<zzzakattack> Pici, I'm using ubuntu to edit it, and so I went here to see if there was a program that could help
<frostburn> zzzakattack, i'm not familiar with the knoppix build, you may wish to check with #knoppix   channel
<SmithKurosaki> or vncviewer user@host
<SmithKurosaki> (in local terminal of remote machine)
<Pici> zzzakattack: If #knoppix can tell you what program can edit it, we'll be happy to help you find that program in Ubuntu.
<zzzakattack> Pici, thanks!
<zzzakattack> frostburn, Thanks!
<frostburn> Sailormoon, that's because you're inheriting the system bash profile, check out http://heron.tc.clarkson.edu/~horn/classes/comm444/bash_profile.html this for more info
<Sailormoon> frostburn, thanks!
<maximumbob>  I know how to use xmodmap for remapping keys, but I want to map a pointer button to a key. How can I do this? Specifically, I need pointer 6 -> XF86Back and pointer 7 -> XF86Forward
<oly562> hi
<|Ryan> Does anyone know how to install KxDocker?
<GreenDelta2> Titan8990: i got it from the reps, but i dont like it... (jedit) do u know how this plugin thing is called? so that i can search for a plugin which does this for gedit... because in every other belonging gedit is perfect..
<oly562> i just upgrade the other from 8.4. to 9.x without having to reinstall my os and lose all my data using synaptic package manger
<tavico> could anybody help me please?
<frostburn> !ask | tavico
<ubottu> tavico: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<oly562> new kernel, kept all my drivers for video, wireless nic, sound. pretty cool
<Pici> |Ryan: kxdocker doesn't seem to be supported by even its developer anymore
<tavico> I m some problems with ubuntu 9.04 during the Installation using Sound card
<pacific-blue> Why is it when you add up the %cpu utilization on top or system monitor it never comes close to the load average for the same amount of time as displayed on the same tool?
<zzzakattack> I went to the #knoppix channel, but no one was able to help me edit my file
<zzzakattack> I ran the comand 'file' on it, and found that it was a POSIX script text executable
<Wikkedfin> whats the cmd to remove a user acct
<oly562> userdel
<|Ryan> Pici: They updated it to work with ubuntu ages ago. And I'm using Ubuntu 8
<Martir> Hi, i installed the nvidia 182 drivers but Gnome says that the refresh rate is 51hz, but the nvidia x server settings says it is 75hz, which is correct?
<pacific-blue> for instance, set the top time to 60 seconds by doing s 60 and then notice the load for the last minute versus the load of the individual processes
<isaac_> I'm looking at getting a netbook.  ASUS 1000ha, 160g hard drive, 1g ram, 1.6ghz Intel Atom processor.......
<isaac_> Question:  Will real Ubuntu run well, or do I HAVE to get netbook remix?
<oly562> userdel -r
<firecrotch> pacific-blue: the "load average for the last minute" is not the same as CPU utilization
<frostburn> pacific-blue, load average != cpu utilization
<pacific-blue> firecrotch, frostburn, oh, thanks. got a reference?
<frostburn> load average is calculated differently.  a load average below 1 means that your processes don't have to wait for the cpu to be free
<frostburn> pacific-blue, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Load_average
<firecrotch> pacific-blue: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Load_(computing)
<pacific-blue> thanks
<fastputty> someone could help me out making my svn server to works
<fastputty> i have always some 403 forbidden ..
<gleg> Hey guys, I need some help with ALSA.  Here is a link to my setup so far:  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=3f78311eb710a98297fa699832c5e12e13cea710 .  I have no soundcards recognized, and no alsa modules loaded.  Any ideas on what might be wrong?  All help is greatly appreciated.
<frostburn> isaac_, i tried both on my 1000he, remix is incredibly awesome and well made, i'd recommend that
<danierie> i have problems with google earth with jaunty and an intels 945 graphics card
<arkantos> tavico, what exactly is your problem with your sound card?
<|Ryan> How can I install libpython 2.6?
<isaac_> frostburn will it run everything as normal Ubuntu does?  Audacity, jack sound server, games.......
<frostburn> isaac_, yes
<isaac_> frostburn thankee.
<supersasho> hi.. why does my Xorg suddenly uses over 50% of my CPU on 2.8GHz (till now it was on 1.0 GHz and Xorg was using just a few % of it)?
<santtu> #UBUNTU-FI
<santtu> #ubuntu-fi
<Pici> santtu: /join #ubuntu-fi
<frostburn> supersasho, are you using restricted drivers?
<oly562> what do they mean by restricted drivers? i been wondering about that. when you load your apt sources and the urls
<supersasho> frostburn: yes, but this never happened before
<cousteau> what happened with all the linux-image-* packages a week or so ago? they kinda disappeared and reappeared later
<frostburn> oly562, proprietary drivers provided by ati/nvidia/intel
<supersasho> frostburn: i know restarting it should solve the problem, but i just wanted to know what could triger it
<frostburn> supersasho, what's the next highest cpu usage? you might want to consider disabling compiz/emerald if you're using it
<arkantos> gleg, type less /proc/asound/modules in your terminal and see what it returns
<oly562> frostburn: so why do they call them restricted?
<wiehan> How to I make a simple executable script which only does a certain terminal command (e.g. sudo fdisk -l (just an example)) every 15 seconds until the terminal window is closed?
<Pici> oly562: Because they are in the 'restricted' package repository, which holds non-open-sourced software.
<frostburn> oly562, https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/hardware/C/restricted-manager.html
<supersasho> frostburn: the second one was the gnome system monitor and third was firefox
<gleg> arkantos, nothing is outputed.
<frostburn> wiehan, you'll need to make a bash script with a while true loop and a sleep 15
<oly562> frostburn: proprietary=restricted, i got that part, what do they mean?
<wiehan> frostburn: can you guide me through this, then I can learn, I have trouble following all the odd tutorials out there...
<syn-ack> I need to verify something that I've heard... Is it true that the legacy nVidia driver (17xxxx) is not compatible with xorg 1.6...
<frostburn> supersasho, i've seen firefox just chew resources, i'd try shutting down every process until you find out what is causing the high cpu for xorg, also i'd check the forums and see if there's anyone else with similar issues
<supersasho> frostburn: but the compiz was working fine for a long time, and this Xorg CPU usage occures just randomly and rare
<oly562> oh... you mean since no one is working on them for free per se, and you have to pay for the development of those drivers, right?
<arkantos> gleg, surely something is wrong. Normally this should have returned you a list of all soundcards and the slots they occupy..usually prefixed with a 'snd_ '
<supersasho> frostburn: ok, i'll give it a shot
<frostburn> wiehan, while true; do                       your command                       sleep 15                done
<gleg> arkantos, Yes, something is wrong.  I ran it again, just to be sure, and nothing is outputted.
<gleg> arkantos, I very recently upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04, thats when I lost all sound.
<frostburn> supersasho, could be a hardware issue, my old nvidia 7600 used to use resources like crazy
<oly562> if they are restricted, how are we to use them?
<n0gear> is there any way to boost sound on webcasts? Got Alsa and everythings maxed out.
<om26er> plz tell me how delete partition
<frostburn> oly562, you download them from the restricted repository
<niklas_> hi, how do I get the latest daily Karmic UNR onto my netbook? I've found just isos and no imgs
<frostburn> om26er, fdisk /dev/sdX       d
<th0r> om26er: use fdisk or gparted
<oly562> frostburn: ok, i understand that. but if they are restricted, how are we to use them? who pays for these drivers development? the manufactures?
<frostburn> oly562, correcyt
<syn-ack> oly562: the vendors
<oly562> ic
<syn-ack> oly562: upstream realeases new version, ubuntu packager gets it, packages it, tests it then throws it in the repos
<om26er> how to delete a partition
<oly562> so vendors are responsible for their own drivers to support there own proprietary hardware, that the community/open source devs/progs would not right drivers for, as maybe they didnt have all the code or any to work with?
<frostburn> om26er, see above,    fdisk /dev/sdX       d            or use gparted
<|Ryan> I can't install python 2.6, I get this message when I do: Dependancy is not satifyable python2.6minimal
<syn-ack> oly562: for the most part you're right, yes.
<frostburn> |Ryan, python 2.6 should be installed by default
<oly562> syn-ack: what am i missing so i can understand this better
<oly562> in a nutshell
<firecrotch> oly562: it's not that the community won't write the drivers, it's an issue of the hardware vendor not wanting to give developers the specifications of the hardware so that they are able to write the drivers
<th0r> frostburn: bet he asks again
<oly562> firecrotch: ic
<|Ryan> frostburn: I'm on Ubuntu 8, should it still be?
<om26er> how to install gparted
<oly562> so should we be using those drivers vs say open source drivers ? which is better?
<syn-ack> oly562: firecrotch just more or less wrapped that up and brought it full circle
<frostburn> |Ryan, ah, not sure what version is installed in 8.x
<oly562> community - open source - supported
<syn-ack> oly562: thats right
<frostburn> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<|Ryan> Yeah, how can I upgrade?
<syn-ack> closed == not so support
<syn-ack> ed
<oly562> proprietary - restricted - unsupported
<|Ryan> frostburn: Unless there is a program similar to VirtualBox?
<syn-ack> right
<om26er> how to install gparted
<Pici> |Ryan: Python2.6 only started to be available in Jaunty.
<syn-ack> om26er: apt-get install virtualbox?
<syn-ack> Oh and too all you devs in the channel... Karmic.... nice work so far, guys
<|Ryan> I can't use Jaunty because my internet stops working after a day or so.
<frostburn> |Ryan, vmware, virtualbox, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_machine#List_of_virtual_machine_software
<oly562> do you guys use supported more ? should i be looking for hardware that is in the repos as mainline.. universe, what else? where is the list of open - source supported hardware, so next time i buy a lap top i can have less issues, or simply use the restricted drivers in case of an issue?
<m0u5e> when I alt+click and drag my windows (move), i get this quartered selection box indicating where I am moving my windows, how do I stop it from being "quarterd" anyone know?
<AnActivist> hello I'm trying to learn about buffer overflows, is it possible for me to turn off the "stack smash detection"?
<AnActivist> on my ubuntu distrobution?
<scott_ino2> oly562, i kinda just jumped in here but... usually it's best to just do a little research into what you're buying and see how well it's supported for what your uses are
<frostburn> oly562, usually the restricted drivers behave better than the reverse engineered open source drivers
<oly562> m0u5e: that sounds like its a gui settings thing for Windows, its in system i believe
<syn-ack> oly562: Sometimes the closed driver offers better performance/features that the open doesnt use, just remember that if something breaks that you generally wont be able to get help other than "Does it work?" "YES/NO"
<oly562> scott_ino2: thats kinda hard sometimes,, as the nomenclatures are hard to read
<scott_ino2> oly562, yeah it's definitely not perfect
<oly562> syn-ack: ok, that helped alot. thanks
<|Ryan> frostburn: How do I know if they'll work with Ubuntu 8?
<frostburn> |Ryan, tias, try it and see
<syn-ack> frostburn: And I wouldnt say thats 100% true as to what you said, ie ATI/nVidia FOSS drivers They're great for 2D.. for 3D not so much
<tyler_d> how do I get information regarding initramfs?
<oly562> for example, i just looked in dmesg to see what cpu i have.. i was looking into HVM compatible procs, and noticed, T2500, i wouldnt have quessed that was the nomenclature, as there were other numbers lists
<wiehan> frostburn: I want it to do one last seperate command before it closes, how would I do that?
<frostburn> wiehan, either use semi colons, or write it on the next line
<syn-ack> CRAZY_SCIENTIST: so, any particular reason for the version?
<syn-ack> damn, he left
<wiehan> frostburn: Maybe we misunderstand each other: when I click to exit the terminal, I want it to do one last different command before it closes, or if that isn't possible, let the user type "q" and enter and then one last different command not contained in the loop?
<frostburn> wiehan, not sure how easy that will be in bash, you might be able to do that by receiving a ctrl c, let me see
<tyler_d> how do I update initramfs
<cryptide> anyone recommend a twitter client?
<tyler_d> ?
<melter> does anyone know of an application that would display twitter tweets in popups, similar to the way pidgin does?
<melter> cryptide: lol
 * syn-ack spins MSG - Anytime
<oly562> in theory, i can run VirtualBox, and simply pop in a mac cd and run the os from it?
<bastidrazor> oly562, i've yet to see OSX run in VM
<oly562> is there a copy i can grab somewhere? i would like to try it.
<racecar56> yay my problems are solved
<racecar56> :D
<racecar56> Slart, the abrowser/firefox issue is solved
<frostburn> wiehan, i haven't done any of these, but it may be of help http://linuxcommand.gds.tuwien.ac.at/wss0160.php
<bastidrazor> oly562, yes.. apple.com
<oly562> for free? bastidrazor
<n0gear> omelhus: use it from LiveCD
<Slart> racecar56: ah... what was the solution?
<racecar56> Slart, reinstall :P
<wiehan> frostburn: certainly I will look at that, maybe this will make you help me easier and quicker: http://pastebin.com/m31ff358
<Slart> racecar56: bah... =)
<oly562> i would like a free full version, not a demo
<racecar56> Slart, my comp was temporarily possessed :P
<Pici> oly562: Of virtualbox?
<bastidrazor> oly562, OSX is not free.
<oly562> OS X
<oly562> is there a link you guys may have where i can grab a copy? or can i just acquire one so i can try it?
<Slart> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<oly562> does anyone have it, load it as an iso and pop it on a driveway on the net for me?
<phoenixz>  I have a server with a directory mounted to an NFS share to another server. The other server responds (ping) without problem, logs show no problem AFAIK, but yet, if I do an ls of that directory, the ls command hangs.. What is the problem here and how can I fix it?
<oly562> opps, sorry, i didnt know, thanks
<bastidrazor> oly562, learn how to torrent or purchase a copy
<oly562> i have torrent
<Slart> last warning...
<oly562> who is slart?
<lukas____> Hi, I installed kubuntu to my laptop and I would like to install nvidia driver, the GUI installation does not seem to work, could anyone help?
<bastidrazor> oly562, slart is an op. i have nothing more to say on this matter
<om26er> how do i format my memory card gparted does not detect it
<TheMusicGuy> How to make Ubuntu stop changing power profiles when I plug/unplug ac?
<lukas____> I tried also module-assistant, but some repositories are not present
<Slart> oly562: I'm not an operator, if that's what you ask.. apparently I've been able to fool bastidrazor though.. =)
<coz_> lukas____,  in the pacakge manager look for  nvidia-glx and you most likely want the 180 driver
<frostburn> wiehan, not sure how to do trap handing, but this should work for you http://pastebin.com/m7d300f33
<bastidrazor> Slart, huh.. you did/do have me fooled
<om26er> how to format memory card
<oly562> i have found using an iso stored on your drive is faster than running the live cd with VBox
<lukas____> coz_ I have it, but no help
<TheMusicGuy> om26er: what kind?
<Slart> bastidrazor: it's the haircut.. happens all the time ;)
<bastidrazor> TheMusicGuy, in powermanagement you can tell it which settings to use when on AC and when on battery
<T-F-K> Hi all, I'm a developper and I want to make an application on ubuntu (with graphical interfaces) can any body help (on what I have to do, which language I have to use and where I can get more infos), thanks in advance
<om26er> sd card
<bastidrazor> Slart, buzz cut?
<om26er> themusicguy sd card
<TheMusicGuy> bastidrazor: no option for power profiles in there
<TheMusicGuy> om26er: ok
<Slart> bastidrazor: worst kind =)
<mweichert> any kernelcheck users here?
<TheMusicGuy> om26er: open a terminal, type tail -f /var/log/messages
<wiehan> frostburn: well, thanks
<TheMusicGuy> om26er: then insert SD card, tell me what it says
<sfears> can anyone help with an error k3b is giving "cdrecord has no permission to open the device."
<lukas____> Unfortunately only adding nvidia-glx does not help
<om26er> themusicguy an icon appears in the desktop
<om26er> sd/mmc drive
<oly562> i think i will try mac-on-stick, its free. 18.5 megs. make an iso, and try to run it in Vbox
<Pici> T-F-K: There are no requriements as to what something needs to be written in.  Take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for getting your program into the Ubuntu repositories and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment for some more general Ubuntu development information.
<TheMusicGuy> hm...nevermind my last instruction, tell me what the 'df' command outputs
<om26er> themusicguy and icon appears on the desktop sd/mmc drive
<TheMusicGuy> om26er: yes, yes. just close that.
<om26er> closed
<TheMusicGuy> er, ignore it.
<oly562> df = disk space
<T-F-K> I will check this Pici thanks :)
<TheMusicGuy> oly562: also device files
<oly562> i like the df -h command, and also du -sh, unless i want a byte count, i use du -sk, or df -k
<TheMusicGuy> om26er: type df in a terminal to find the device file for the SD card
<dajhorn> sfears: Add yourself to the cdrom group.  System -> Admistration -> Users And Groups
<MrLemur> Hey
<om26er> yes i found it
<om26er> themusicguy i found it
<TheMusicGuy> ok, what is the device file
<om26er> themusicguy mmcblk0p1
<sfears> dajhorn: there was no cdrom group in there, I added, would that cause the problem?
<TheMusicGuy> yup, sounds right
<n0gear> i have a win partition on my ubuntu comp how do i mount it through SSH? Normally I'll just click on it from places menu and its called Storage
<TheMusicGuy> om26er: ok, umount /dev/mmcblk0p1
<TheMusicGuy> om26er: then make sure /dev/mmcblk0p1 is still there after you do that (ls /dev/mmcblk0p1)
<broken_> Hey guys, I reinstalled jaunty 9.04 and kept my home ... which was an encrypted lvm before, how can I decrypt it now to get my data?
<dajhorn> sfears: By default, on Ubuntu, regular users cannot write into a burner unless they are a member of the "cdrom" system group.
<IRConan> hmm... upgrading a system with complex RAIDs set up from 8.04 to 9.04 (via 8.10). Wish me luck
<om26er> themusicguy i cannot unmount
<om26er> themusicguy ok its unmounted
<dajhorn> sfears: The group file is /etc/group.  You need to see a line like "cdrom:x:24:sfears" before burning programs will work.
<frostburn> wiehan, also, you don't need the brackets {}
<sfears> dajhorn: i'll give it a try. i have successfully used it many times before.  all of a sudden i got this error
<dajhorn> sfears: You can kludge the permissions by running the burning software through sudo or gksudo.
<TheMusicGuy> om26er: ok, give me a sec
<|Ryan> ryan@ryan-laptop:~$ #FILE: /etc/apt/sources.listryan@ryan-laptop:~$ deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/reacocard-awn/ubuntu gutsy main
<|Ryan> bash: deb: command not found
<|Ryan>   - What does this mean?
<sfears> dajhorn: cdrom:x:1006:sfears
<revygttam> How do you setup vnc for ubuntu 9.04?
<callcenter> i need use other usplash of ubuntu
<callcenter> help mee
<dajhorn> sfears: What do `ls -l /dev/cdrw` and `ls -l /dev/sr0` say?
<TOGGI3> revygttam, you want something really fast or something long term?
<revygttam> ToggI3, long term
<wiehan> frostburn: I really don;t understand how it would work without the brackets, but set that aside: why doesn't this work at all: http://pastebin.com/m1319dc25
<revygttam> Toggi3, I had it setup in 8.10 but after upgrading i cant seem to get it working again
<sfears> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2009-06-17 14:30 /dev/cdrw -> sr0
<Guest15422> can anyone help me with a firebird issue? on their channel there's no activity
<TOGGI3> well I figured I'd ask, I only do short term stuff with x11vnc
<sfears> dajhorn: brw-rw----+ 1 root 24 11, 0 2009-06-17 10:29 /dev/sr0
<TOGGI3> but since you are in need of something long term its more complicated
<sfears> dajhorn: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2009-06-17 14:30 /dev/cdrw -> sr0
<TOGGI3> at least for me, I've never done that
<callcenter> i need change usplash of ubuntu .. help meee
<callcenter> modific usplah of ubuntu
<revygttam> toggi3, you dont happen to have a link for anything vnc related do you?  That might help me too, jog my mind a bit.
<TOGGI3> only what I can find on google
<sfears> callcenter: there's a package called startupmanager that will help you with splash, i havnt had great luck with it though
<revygttam> I cant seem to find anything worth a crap on google, which is suprising ';(
<dajhorn> Your group files are munged.  See how the group number is 24 on the /dev/sr0 device?  On default Ubuntu installations, number 24 is group cdrom.
<TOGGI3> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<TheMusicGuy> the guy left....
<zopiac> my sd card is not allowing me to delete files on it, how do i fix this?
<sfears> dajhorn: i will assume for now that this is an extremly complicated fix
<dajhorn> On your system, the cdrom group is up near 1000, which are user numbers.
<vwchris> #connect
<TheMusicGuy> zopiac: is the lock switch turned on?
<nectar> how can i fix that http://pastebin.com/d25672595
<dajhorn> sfears: You can fix this with the `vigr` command, but you'll need to understand the /etc/group syntax.
<zopiac> TheMusicGuy: i tried it flipped either way, but neither worked
<WillyVWade> Does anyone know if I can do updates to 8.10 via usb? It's not connected to the web, but doing the updates will bring the wifi drivers over with them. I can't do a reinstall to 9.04
<dajhorn> sfears: If you want more help, then pastebin the /etc/group and /etc/group- files.
<sfears> dajhorn: hold
<frostburn> wiehan, http://pastebin.com/m4483781f  i tested this and it works
<TheMusicGuy> zopiac: mount | grep mmcblk0p1
<zopiac> TheMusicGuy: what did that do?
<TheMusicGuy> tell me what it says
<zopiac> nothing
<TheMusicGuy> hm. then what does 'mount' alone say?
<zopiac> TheMusicGuy: http://pastebin.com/m6459f3c3
<om26er> which disk format is better
<om26er> faster
<sfears> dajhorn: http://pastebin.com/ff9104b
<om26er> filesystem i mean
<TheMusicGuy> om26er: I think FAT16 is what SD cards use
<Phil_26> Hello. I'm looking for an utility to replace nero cover designer. I want to be able to do cd cover listing by selecting the audio files itself (not only with cddb). Anyone have a suggestion?
<TheMusicGuy> zopiac: I'm assuming the sd card is mounted at /dev/sdb1
<TheMusicGuy> zopiac: the filesystem, I mean
<om26er> themusicguy now i m asking for my netbook's ssd
<dajhorn> sfears: It looks like you installed some non-Ubuntu software that may have changed this file in an unwholesome way.
<om26er> which filesystem is faster for ssd
<TheMusicGuy> om26er: is ssd the same as sd?
<zopiac> om26er: ext3 is very fast, but it cannot be read by windows partitions and computers. if you dont plan on accessing it with windows, ext3 should be fine
<Andry_sleeps> hi, after an upgrade my ubuntu 8.10 apparently has deleted its wlan0 interface, thus preventing me to access my wireless lan
<Andry_sleeps> what should I do?
<sfears> non-Ubuntu software.. sounds like something i may have done
<om26er> ok
<dajhorn> sfears: All you should need to do is change "cdrom:x:1006:sfears" back to "cdrom:x:24:sfears
<dajhorn> dajhorn: (oops)
<om26er> how to mount a disk
<sfears> dajhorn: sounds far too easy, i'll give it a try
<om26er> i cannot find my disk
<dajhorn> sfears: and reboot.
<om26er> but df shows
<sfears> with the vigr command.. change to 24
<dajhorn> sfears: You also need to change the shadow file, which is /etc/group-
<zopiac> om26er: with Nautilus it should show up in the side pane
<dajhorn> sfears: That is a dash on the end of group.
<om26er> zopiac i want command line format
<solilo> for some reason, ubuntu is only displaying the correct resolution if I connect to my monitor via the video card's dvi slot. any reason?
<TheMusicGuy> zopiac: your sd card needs to be mounted in read-write mode as it is mounted with the 'ro' option (read-only)
<TheMusicGuy> zopiac: if /etc/fstab has a line for /dev/sdb1 then remove ro from the options and add rw instead
<TheMusicGuy> zopiac: if that doesn't help you I have no other suggestions :(
<sfears> dajhorn: when i added the group cdrom it added in as 1006.. will that change on reboot or should i make a change to that as well
<laura_> hu
<laura_> hu
<zopiac> om26er: "sudo mount /dev/xxx -t (fstype) /path/to/mount" ex. sudo mount /dev/sda1 -t ext3 /home/zopiac/mnt/disk
<laura_> hello?
<Albatorsk> Hi folks. I just noticed that my sound stopped working today. I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 and it's been working fine up until today. I think there was an update today but I didn't pay attention to what it was. Sound still works as root (for example running mplayer with sudo). I'm a member of the audio group. Any ideas?
<sfears> hello laura_
<swivels> !hi | laura_
<ubottu> laura_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<laura_> hey sfears
<dbu> hey swivels and hey laura_ !
<laura_> thanks
<laura_> :)
<dbu> hey everyone in the channel!
<zopiac> TheMusicGuy: no, sdb1 is not in fstab...thanks anyways :)
<dajhorn> sfears: The cdrom group will still exist after reboot.  You're just changing the group number from 1006 to 24.  Everything under the hood uses the number, the name is just for convience.
<n0gear> how do i copy a directory through SSH?
<aboyz> does the follow .htaccess do this.I'm going to this website http://pokgai.dohma.com when i check out i want it to go to https://dohma.pokgai.com Is there a way to do this?? thanks.. RewriteCond %{SERVER_NAME} ^pokgai.dohma.com$ RewriteCond %{SERVER_PORT} ^443 RewriteRule ^(.*)$ https://dohma.pokgai.com/$1 [R,L]
<randabis> can anyone suggest a good program that will rip the audio from a video file?
<swivels> n0gear: use scp -r
<Albatorsk> n0gear: scp -r?
<frostburn> randabis, fairly sure that handbrake is able to do that
<sfears> alright.. i hope that works.. thanks for the help
<n0gear> swivels: i need a bit more instructions :(
<randabis> frostburn: hmm...I'll check it out
<TheMusicGuy> zopiac: you could try adding a line for it
<dbu> n0gear: man scp
<frostburn> n0gear, scp /path/to/directory/* username@hostname:/path/to/foreign/directory/.
<swivels> !scp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<zopiac> TheMusicGuy: what would the line say, exactly?
<nikake> njndsfjkwenf
<nikake> qqq		
<Pici> aboyz: #apache would probably be a better place to ask
<swivels> n0gear: man scp will have instructions in it as well as how to get the syntax right
<nikake> sorry having some problems with keyboard
<solilo> ssh is gay
<TheMusicGuy> zopiac: try adding /dev/sdb1 /media/sdcard vfat rw,users,user 0 0
<solilo> ftp is gay
<solilo> http is gay
<FloodBot1> solilo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<solilo> tls is gay
<TheMusicGuy> zopiac: and make sure /media/sdcard exists
<solilo> tls is gay
<om26er> ext3 is faster or ext4
<sebsebseb> om26er: Ext4
<syn-ack> om26er: No
<ba5e> depends what your doing actually
<zopiac> TheMusicGuy: and then? does it automatically mount or do i have to mount it manually now
<om26er> syn-ack then?
<syn-ack> Its got extents
<syn-ack> thats it main advantage
<TheMusicGuy> zopiac: its been a while since I used /etc/fstab directly so I don't remember exactly what options you will need to allow regular users to read and write
<DrMrHorse> can't get tightvnc to work, when i try to connect, it pops up a box to ask for verification, then tells me it the password succeeded, then no desktop. im able to connect via ssh. both systems running jaunty
<gustavo_29> net.com.ar
<TheMusicGuy> zopiac: it should automount if it automounted before
<zopiac> TheMusicGuy: well it hasnt yet, so ill just re-insert the card
<TheMusicGuy> well, yes, you need to do that first :)
<zopiac> TheMusicGuy: ah, i see :)
<StephenZ> Well, I'm back, after giving up last night.
<nsahoo> how do I install adboe acrobat reader
<nsahoo> ?
<StephenZ> nsahoo: Just use the Evince document viewer that ships with Ubuntu.
<swivels> nsahoo: you could also use kpdf for those
<DrMrHorse> okular is good too
<DrMrHorse> no more kpdf
<nsahoo> how do I make evince display the first two pages simultaneously in dual mode?
<zopiac> TheMusicGuy: it isn't working :\
<om26er> how to permanently mount hard drive
<StephenZ> It's in the view settings; don't know how to describe it accurately without having it up.
<TheMusicGuy> zopiac: um....try mounting manually, see if you can at least get to it that way.
<swivels> om26er: to permanently mount the drive, you'll want to add an entry to fstab
<TheMusicGuy> mount /media/sdcard
<CleanLaundry> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<zopiac> TheMusicGuy: is there a way to make it mount r/w with the mount command?
<StephenZ> Anyhow... I'm having trouble with my Jaunty install. First, the disc was completely not working... Then I burned and checked another LiveCD, and that installed properly - I even got into Ubuntu long enough to update and add a couple hundred programs.
<swivels> om26er: good set of instructions here http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<StephenZ> But when I rebooted, and it tried to start up...
<zopiac> TheMusicGuy: or did the fstab entry make the mounts to /media/sdcard r/w
<TheMusicGuy> yes, the fstab entry makes it rw
<StephenZ> I got to the very end of the Ubuntu loading bar, and everything went nuts. Garbage all over the screen, totally nonresponsive...
<zopiac> k
<StephenZ> Happens every time I try to boot.
<hwilde> Hi, if I do something bad and lockup a USB port, how can I reset it short of rebooting?  Thanks
<hatter243> StephenZ, when you get to the garbage: Does pressing CTRL+ALT+F1 bring you to a terminal prompt?
<TheMusicGuy> zopiac: I'm going to have to go in 10 minutes or so so if I can't help you by then you may want to check out 'man mount' and 'man fstab' to learn more about how the mounting system works
<mweichert> how is compiz enabled in Ubuntu? If I want to tweak the options passed to compiz, where would I dot his?
<mweichert> *this
<Albatorsk> hwilde: You could try unloading the usb hci modules. Look for ohci, uhci and ehci in lsmod output
<StephenZ> hatter243: No. I tried getting into the virtual terminal sessions, but the keyboard is TOTALLY nonresponsive. NumLock etc are nonresponsive, as well.
<swperman> Hello.. My microphone doesn't work at all. Using ubuntu 9.04, searched the net a lot, tried a lot of stuff (including pulseaudio) already, no luck. I have nvidia ck804 with realtek alc850. can someone help?
<hwilde> Albatorsk, you mean modprobe -r then modprobe again ?
<hatter243> mweichert, apt-cache search compiz | grep settings
<zopiac> TheMusicGuy: i've read the man mount :P i may have missed some things though
<om26er> how to format sd card in ubuntu
<Albatorsk> hwilde: Yep
<cousteau> mweichert: 1st go to System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual effects and enable Extra
<hatter243> mweichert, I forget the exact package you need to install but it's like compizsettings-manager or something like that
<zopiac> om26er the gparted program can do that
<Andry_sleeps> somebody please tell me how to reinstall my atheros driver for wlan0 ?
<om26er> no
<TheMusicGuy> om26er: mkfs.vfat -F 16 /dev/mmcblk0p1
<cousteau> you'll need a tool called compizconfig-settings-manager to fully configure them
<hatter243> StephenZ, have you tried any of the Recovery options?
<scott\_> hi folks, i've just switched to a new network card in my machine
<mweichert> hatter243, I mean actual command-line options... not special effects
<TheMusicGuy> om26er: make sure the SD card is not mounted
<scott\_> ifconfig is showing the card and its ipaddress, but its not showing in network connections
<StephenZ> hatter243: No; not sure how to go about that. Elaborate?
<cousteau> and I still don't understand why isn't ccsm already installed in the default CD
<mweichert> hatter243, I'm fine with the default effects, but I want compiz to be called like so "compiz --loose-binding"
<zopiac> TheMusicGuy: now the computer is not recognizing the card....oh well, i'll dabble with it more later
<hatter243> mweichert, I have that command. Look for "compiz-settings-manager"
<TheMusicGuy> zopiac: om26er: sorry, g2g...
<DrMrHorse> can't get tightvnc to work, when i try to connect, it pops up a box to ask for verification, then tells me it the password succeeded, then no desktop. im able to connect via ssh. both systems running jaunty
<cousteau> mweichert: to run compiz, run `compiz --replace`
<hatter243> StephenZ, when you read grub on boot up, press "Esc", choose your kernel version with the word "Recovery" at the end. Attempt the repairs in there.
<cousteau> and to go back to metacity, run `metacity --replace`
<om26er> ok
<mweichert> cousteau, yes I know - but I want to pass another option called "--loose-binding"
<cousteau> oh
<mweichert> cousteau, but I don't know where Ubuntu calls compiz
<StephenZ> hatter243: Anything else I should know, before I take this awesome information and put it to use?
<Albatorsk> DrMrHorse: With "no desktop", do you men no VNC window, or a vnc window appears but with just the checkered background?
<mweichert> hatter243, I have compiz-settings-manager installed... where do I add the extra option to compiz?
<cousteau> oops... I accidentally ran compiz
<DrMrHorse> Albatorsk: no checkered backgroud, didnt resize the window either
<hatter243> StephenZ, Possibly, if you can get to a command line "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<hatter243> "
<Albatorsk> DrMrHorse: Ok, so the password prompt appears, you enter the password, and then nothing at all happens?
<hatter243> post the resulting log in this channel
<hatter243> mweichert, on the command line...?
<DrMrHorse> yes. the terminal window says the authentication succeeds though
<Albatorsk> I just noticed that my sound stopped working today. I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 and it's been working fine up until today. Sound still works as root (for example running mplayer with sudo). I'm a member of the audio group. Any ideas?
<Albatorsk> DrMrHorse: Ok, that's strange. I'm afraid I don't know what's wrong tgen.
<ARMENIAN> I just got a message that someone was controlling my desktop! is there a log with their ip and everything that i can find?
<mitch> um...
<StephenZ> hatter243: Will do, thansk.
<DrMrHorse> ty trying. dont know much about sound
<Threetimes> Hi I just successfully installed spamassasin. How do I place spam-flagged mails in a seperate IMAP mailbox? I use postfix with maildir
<hatter243> StephenZ, good luck!
<Guest26777> Does anyone know how to install JDK on unbuntu?
<zopiac> using pidgin i cannot access quakenet.org :( just says that it cant connect. anyone know how to connect?
<ARMENIAN> anyone?>
<Rakee> Team-Urgent help-Lexmark X8530 printer-Detected-checked by lsusb-But unable to add as new printer??
<Threetimes> I think I have to use procmail, but I don't know if I configured it correctly.
<hwilde> Albatorsk, i am only seeing sdhci_pci, sdhci,  ohci1394     that doesn't look like what I was expecting
<Redhammer_the_Ol> hi can anyone advise on a problem I hae with broadcom wireless, b43fwcutter with jaunty give me low connection speed, I have bcm 4306 but 02:03.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4320] (rev 02)
<Redhammer_the_Ol> 	Subsystem: Dell Device [1028:0001]
<Redhammer_the_Ol> device :4320 as you can see which is supported by the fwcutter
<hwilde> Albatorsk, in dmesg I see: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
<Threetimes> Hi I just successfully installed spamassasin. How do I place spam-flagged mails in a seperate IMAP mailbox? I use postfix with maildir. I think I have to use procmail, but I don't know if I configured it correctly.
<Albatorsk> hwilde: Hmm.. sdhci and ohci1394 are unrelated to usb.
<Appppd> Hello
<Albatorsk> hwilde: But you see messages about uhci in dmesg without there being an uhci module loaded?
<hwilde> standby for pastebin
<Albatorsk> Hmm
<ARMENIAN> I just got a message that someone was controlling my desktop! is there a log with their ip and everything that i can find?
<Albatorsk> It's most likely build into the kernel then.
<swivels> armenian: try /var/log/syslog
<Albatorsk> I don't know why the ubuntu dev team decided to do that instead of build it as a module.
<Slart> ARMENIAN: possibly in /var/log/auth.log
<iCantInstallJDK> Can anyone here help me with jdk
<Albatorsk> hwilde: Unfortunately that means that you can't unload it.
<hwilde> Albatorsk, here is dmesg and lsmod    http://paste.ubuntu.com/197936/
<Appppd> I am new to linux and currently running Ubuntu 9.04 from virtual box. an somebody please tell what are the executable files in linux. Thank you.
<Andry_sleeps> anyone can help me reinstalling a wifi card which already appears on lspci?
<ctmjr> ARMENIAN, did this message come while you where on a website or where did it come from?
<hwilde> Appppd, binaries are executables.  what are you tryin to do
<nectar> is there anyone who could help me with that http://pastebin.com/d25672595
<elad> nick elad`
<Slart> Appppd: executable files are just files.. there is not special ending such as in windows .exe... instead they are marked executable.. in the same way that a file in windows can be marked "Hidden" for example.. just a flag you set.. without changing the file name
<rickysabrina> spanish help/
<ARMENIAN> ctmjr: I got it from the vnc remote control, it said someone is controlling your computer, I left remote control on without pass, yeah not smart, but i didn't think someone would be able to find my comp, guess I was wrong, I just turned it off now
<Pici> !es | rickysabrina
<ubottu> rickysabrina: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<rickysabrina> #ubuntu-es
<hwilde> rickysabrina, type   /join #ubuntu-es
<swivels> ricky: para espanol usa #ubuntu-es
<elad`> Can someone please point me at an explanation of single-dash as opposed to double-dash arguments to programs, from both a user's and a developer's perspective?
<dajhorn> nectar: Reinstall and try again.  `apt-get remove --purge winbind`
<LeetDonkey> Hello, has anyone tried to install Ubuntu on a Adaptec 2405 RAID0 array?
<Slart> elad`: usually you have --longer_switch and -l  shorter switch..
<rickysabrina> como entro!
<arkamex> hellow .... im from mexico... and i new in linux. :D
<hwilde> Albatorsk, what about that last line in dmesg "usbcore: registered new interface driver ftdi_sio"   I could try modprobe -r ftdi_sio
<hwilde> rickysabrina,        /join #ubuntu-es
<arkamex> este chat es un irc,¿
<arkamex> ?
<LeetDonkey> I can install it just fine, but grub fails to install, I'm not really sure what my next move should be
<elad`> arkamex, si.
<swivels> !es | arakmex
<Albatorsk> hwilde: Sure, you can try that.
<ubottu> arakmex: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<arkamex> GRACIAS!!!
<dajhorn> nectar: Windbind often corrupts its databases.  If reinstalling doesn't fix it, then you'll need to manually purge the windbind files that are kept in /var.
<Slart> elad`: there is no difference between single dash and double dash from a programmers perspective, afaik.. they either look for --something or -something
<Appppd> Hmmm thanks hwilde and slart. I actually want to setup Apache on ubuntu. I've downloaded the distribution. So I was wondering which file to open. So in linux there is no such extension like exe.
<elad`> Are there any ready-made libraries / something to parse arguments?
<hwilde> Appppd, no don't do that
<hwilde> !lamp | Appppd
<ubottu> Appppd: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ARMENIAN> swivels and Slart nah not in those logs :|
<hwilde> !synaptic | Appppd
<ubottu> Appppd: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Slart> Appppd: you've downloaded it? why not just run "sudo apt-get install apache".. or use synaptic and point'n'click..
<dajhorn> elad`: Check whether the getopt utilities and libraries do what you want.
<dajhorn> elad`: apt-cache search getopt
<wintb_> 이거 다 외국인인가ㅠㅠ
<nectar> dajhorn, it does not work it gives me http://pastebin.com/d4e85fd35
<Threetimes> Hi I just successfully installed spamassasin. How do I place spam-flagged mails in a seperate IMAP mailbox? I use postfix with maildir. I think I have to use procmail, but I don't know if I configured it correctly.
<Appppd> Hey thanks I found that on synaptic. Am installing it now.
<Slart> ARMENIAN: not really sure where else to look.. not sure if the remote desktop server saves a log somehow
<elad`> Anything for Python?
<Slart> *somewhere
<dajhorn> nectar: Your packaging system could be broken.  Did the computer crash during an upgrade or somesuch?
<dajhorn> nectar: Try this:   sudo dpkg --purge --force-all winbind
<guntbert> Threetimes: I suppose #ubuntu-server is the better place for your question
<nectar> dajhorn, it has crashed while intalling wine
<ARMENIAN> Slart: hmm would be nice to know who the hell was trying to connect, then again it could have been a script running looking for open ports and connecting
<dasux> heyhey
<Mike94287> I've come across something called GrabUp (http://grabup.com/) for Mac which lets users take a picture using the print screen button and it will automatically upload the image to their site (or ones own site with a paid upgrade) and put the link to the image in the person's clipboard. I was wondering if anyone knows of something like this for Ubuntu.
<nectar> dajhorn, nope did not work
<wintb_> 다 외국인만 있나;;;
<Slart> ARMENIAN: might be.. hard to tell.. did something happen while they were connected? mouse movement?
<guntbert> elad`: ask in #python
<eross> in packages.ubuntu.com, could there be newer packages than in the repository, or is it pretty much the same thing?
<guntbert> !english | wintb_
<ubottu> wintb_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ARMENIAN> Slart: nah, nothing happened, but idk maybe they wanted to spy or wait till I wasnt moving the mouse and was away for them to do w.e. they wanted or just a script idk
<dajhorn> nectar: This needs some deep voodoo.
<nectar> dajhorn, is there anything that i can do ?
<ARMENIAN> Slart: i mean I've never had this happen before
<dajhorn> nectar: Yes, standby while I go and check something.
<Threetimes> eross: it is per defenition the same thing
<nectar> dajhorn,  so do you know anyone go can do a deep voodo
<eross> ok ty
<nectar> dajhorn, ok i will be here
<monkey_d_luffy> I need to run fsck before mount (HDD problems).     But I tried to enter my password with no success.   I think the problem is the keyboard layout is not being selected.   Any way to choose keyboard in grub?       What am I missing?
<Threetimes> eross: if you need a newer version, look for .deb files on the website of the promram itself.
<dasux> #ubuntu
<dasux> #0000
<eross> ok
<rabidweezle> I want to completely remove cpu-scaling from my machine, how can I do this?
<HippyEwan1> Anyone know how to make Halo PC work on Linux?
<HippyEwan1> I'm following this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=486986 but when I run setup.exe I can't click any buttons.
<ARMENIAN> so anyone have a clue where a log of vnc remote connections can be?
<Slart> ARMENIAN: I've never had vnc listen for unchallenged connections.. perhaps setting up a honeypot would be fun.. see who comes to visit =)
<Threetimes> eros: if there are no .deb files, you'll probably need to compile it.
<rabidweezle> !wine|HippyEwan1
<ubottu> HippyEwan1: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<guntbert> !newest | eross, but
<ubottu> eross, but: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<dajhorn> nectar: First, do this at a prompt:   sudo update-rc.d -f winbind remove
<HippyEwan1> I'm using wine already.
<rabidweezle> check the appdb for halo then
<suman> any evolution users here??
<dajhorn> nectar: And try to remove the package again:  sudo dpkg --purge winbind
<ARMENIAN> Slart: lol, the thing is when I went to close it, I tried taking a screenshot but ubuntu wouldnt do it with th e window choice list open showing the ip of connection
<HippyEwan1> !appdb Halo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about appdb Halo
<guntbert> Threetimes: I believe we shouldn't suggest using .deb packages here :)
<Pici> HippyEwan1:  http://appdb.winehq.org
<nectar> dajhorn, nothing has changed
<Phil_26> Hi. I'm looking for a software to do cd cover automatically from selected mp3 files. Running Jaunty 64, thanks
<Threetimes> guntbert: who not?
<suman> anyone?? evolution mail client user??
<Threetimes> HippyEwan1: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?bIsQueue=false&bIsRejected=false&sClass=application&sTitle=Browse+Applications&iItemsPerPage=25&iPage=1&sOrderBy=appName&bAscending=true
<Threetimes> guntbert: i meant: why not?
<rabidweezle> anyone know how to kill cpu-scaling from taking my cores?
<Crewsr3> I'm connecting to an ubuntu computer and I can see it but when I try to open the folder it wants a login domain and password.  What should the domain be?
<st3vie> suman, I use it at work. Problems?
<Slart> ARMENIAN: ah.. having the ip would have been fun.. odd that it doesn't log these things somewhere
<Slart> ARMENIAN: there was nothing in the syslog?
<dajhorn> nectar: Okay, as root, open /var/lib/dpkg/info/winbind.prerm in a text editor.
<ARMENIAN> Slart: this is linux, I though something like that would be logged
<ARMENIAN> :P
<dajhorn> nectar: The fist line in this file will be:  #!/bin/sh
<Threetimes> Hi I just successfully installed spamassasin. How do I place spam-flagged mails in a seperate IMAP mailbox? I use postfix with maildir. I think I have to use procmail, but I don't know if I configured it correctly.
<nectar> dajhorn, it is empty
<guntbert> Threetimes: because that would mean we could not support that person with any issues (about those packages) here any more - but I might be mistaken
<Albatorsk> As of today, I can't get any audio playback as a regular user. I'm a member of the audio group. Running for example mplayer with sudo produces sound. Any ideas? I'm completely stumped.
<Crewsr3> is there a channel that is best suited for samba?
<dajhorn> nectar: Okay, on the fist line of this file put:   #!/bin/sh
<dajhorn> nectar: On the second line of this file put:  exit 0
<ARMENIAN> Slart: i'm sure it needs to be logged somewhere, would u happen to know the channel of vnc?
<suman> st3vie: well, whenever i send mail it goes to the outbox of the "On this computer"  instead of going to the accounts outbox
<dajhorn> nectar: Save the file, and ensure that it is executable.
<suman> st3vie: is this normal?? can i change it??
<Slart> ARMENIAN: nope.. I don't know of a vnc specific channel
<EyePulp> howdy folks - I got pulled in to support a remote server being re-located, and I'll admit I'm a bit out of my depth on the ubuntu side of things.  Right now we're trying to get networking back online (the box booted, and we've got a guy there logged in locally)
<EyePulp> how do I list the eth devices and their assigned IPs?
<Slart> EyePulp: ifconfig
<st3vie> suman, I think you can set that up in the account settings
<frostburn> ARMENIAN, what vnc server are you using?
<suman> st3vie: i looked at it... any specifics??
<EyePulp> Slart: danke
<st3vie> suman, hmmm, let me check for a moment :)
<guntbert> Crewsr3: #samba, but "Please visit www.samba.org for support before asking questions here"
<Crewsr3> I'm getting a NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED error when trying to connect from another computer
<nectar> dajhorn, how do i make it executable
<suman> st3vie: thanks...
<Crewsr3> guntbert, thanks
<MrMiteshah> Hi Frnds I'm install Ubuntu 8.10 in my laptop but my tv tunner does not working
<MrMiteshah> any1 help me
<dajhorn> nectar: sudo chmod a+rx /var/lib/dpkg/info/winbind.prerm
<Threetimes> Hi I just successfully installed spamassasin. How do I place spam-flagged mails in a seperate IMAP mailbox? I use postfix with maildir. I think I have to use procmail, but I don't know if I configured it correctly.
<guntbert> Crewsr3: good luck :)
<nectar> dajhorn, ok i did
<guntbert> Threetimes: did you ask in #ubuntu-server ?
<alfonsok> hello
<Crewsr3> guntbert, thanks
<Threetimes> guntbert: no(t yet...)
<alfonsok> anyone know what would be the "times new roman" font on open office?
<alfonsok> one similar
<alfonsok> thanks
<dajhorn> nectar: Okay, do the same thing again for this file: /var/lib/dpkg/info/winbind.postrm
<nectar> dajhorn, it is not empty
<ctmjr> MrMiteshah, is it a usb tv tuner and does not work is a very broad statement be more specific
<dajhorn> nectar: Ensure that the winbind.postrm file exists, has the "#!/bin" first and the "exit 0" second, and is executable.
<dajhorn> nectar: Insert "exit 0" on the second line and ignore the rest of the file.
<nectar> dajhorn, it start with #!/bin/sh -e and there is not exit 0
<nectar> dajhorn, do you want me to delete -e near the #!bin
<st3vie> suman, I see what you mean. I was thinking of that "sent items" folder. Let's see if we can find something more
<jrails> How much HD space should I create for ubuntu virtual machine that I'm creating just to tinker around
<dajhorn> nectar: No, leave it intact.
<frostburn> jrails, 4gb minimum
<jrails> I was thinking like 4Gigs ... probably going to install LAMP
<EyePulp> okay - on our eth0 we have the correct IP address assigned from the new datacenter - but TX and RX under ifconfig are showing errors - recommended next steps?
<frostburn> you can go lower with a server distribution
<ctmjr> !pm|MrMiteshah,
<ubottu> MrMiteshah,: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Joeseph> I need to run 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' each time I boot up, and I do not want to have to enter in my root password as soon as my desktop comes up to do so.  How can I make it happen?
<jrails> frostburn, thanks ... I will do 5Gb
<frostburn> EyePulp, what error counters are incrementing?
<suman> st3vie: yeah you got me....
<suman> st3vie: and also, i am not being able to connecto to my smtp server to send mails....
<frostburn> EyePulp, if it says errors and carrier, you probably have a negotiation problem
<nectar> dajhorn, ok i add exit 0 in the second line do you want me to delete rest of the file?
<MrMiteshah> no its inbuilt tv tunner card
<ARMENIAN> frostburn: I'm suing the default ubuntu one just enabled remote connection
<dajhorn> Joeseph: Add the names of any modules that you want loaded at system start to the /etc/modules file.
<frostburn> ARMENIAN, vino?  not sure if that logs anywhere
<Talha> hiiii
<ARMENIAN> wait would anyone happen to know where all the notify-osd messages are saved?
<EyePulp> frostburn: no incrementing on anything but the error counter
<flamsmark__> hey, does anyone know of a service that can easily scan my host to see what services i have on?
<st3vie> suman, that might be a problem with the settings?
<dajhorn> nectar: No, try to remove the package again:  dpkg --purge --force-all winbind
<ARMENIAN> frostburn: would u happen to know where the notify-osd or libnotify or w.e. messages that show up are logged?
<frostburn> ARMENIAN, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD#Logging%20notifications  $HOME/.cache/notify-osd.log
<MrMiteshah> can any 1 know how to upgrade ubutu 8.10 through pen drive
<MrMiteshah> i dont have cd player
<Joeseph> dajhorn: Thanks.  I'll see if it works next time I reboot.
<suman> st3vie: the thing is the same settings used to work in thunder bird...
<ARMENIAN> frostburn: ok cool i got their ip address
<nectar> dajhorn, ok did it
<dajhorn> flamsmark__: If you have a second computer, then the `nmap` program will probably do what you want.
<dajhorn> nectar: Did dpkg remove the winbind package?
<flamsmark__> dajhorn, i know, but i don't have anything else to run it on
<nectar> dajhorn, yes
<dajhorn> nectar: Deep voodoo finished.
<suman> MrMiteshah.. it is pretty peasy
<nectar> dajhorn, : ) so what do i have to do now ?
<eax> Hi there :) Does anyone know what this: http://gtk2-perl.sourceforge.net/doc/gtk2-perl-tut/images/helloworld.png theme is?
<MrMiteshah> how plz explain
<frostburn> EyePulp, check to see if there are any errors on the switch side, check out http://www.cisco.com/en/US/products/hw/switches/ps700/products_tech_note09186a008015bfd6.shtml
<nectar> dajhorn, dont i need to install it again?
<flamsmark__> dajhorn, i was hoping that therewas a net service that could (roughly) nmap me, and tell me what it sees
<dajhorn> nectar: Reinstall the package if you still want it.
<suman> you should donwload the ubuntu 8.10 iso
<frostburn> flamsmark__, there's plenty of those services
<Bassoon_> Question: How do i find out what kinda video card i have in a box? lspci?
<EyePulp> okay, the guy local to the box can ping the assigned IP, but I can't (remotely).
<frostburn> Bass10, lspci, yes
<flamsmark__> frostburn, do you happen to have a link or some names?
<EyePulp> frostburn: checking your url now - danke
<guntbert> flamsmark__: and on the local computer use lsof -i
<ARMENIAN> Slart: just found their ip 201-40-40-163.cbace700.t.brasiltelecom.net.br so what would have been fun about knowing it? :P
<ARMENIAN> Slart: seems to be brazilian ip address
<st3vie> suman, well, I can receive and send emails fine, so it seems like a setting. what do you see for error message, when you click on the error icon bottom-left?
<flamsmark__> guntbert, what?
<MrMiteshah> i 'm install ubuntu 8.10 n i have ubuntu 9.04 in pen drive so i want to upgrade ubuntu 8.10 to 9.04 through pen drive
<Slart> ARMENIAN: ah.. where did you find it?
<ARMENIAN> Slart: notify-osd log :D
<suman> st3vie: It just hangs there..... doesnot give me an error
<frostburn> flamsmark__, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&hs=ui1&q=port+scanner+online&aq=f&oq=&aqi=g3
<guntbert> flamsmark__: that command shows the "open" ports and the corresponding programs
<suman> MrMiteshah: I was thinking of a clean install..
<Bassoon_> How would i go about getting this to work ..  Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device
<eax> Hi there :) Does anyone know what this: http://gtk2-perl.sourceforge.net/doc/gtk2-perl-tut/images/helloworld.png theme is??
<Slart> ARMENIAN: bah.. looks like a brazilian home connection... well
<suman> MrMiteshah: i have done a upgrade but if you want to do a clean install it is pretty easy
<MrMiteshah> i want just upgrade my system
<ARMENIAN> Slart: wow he seems to be an irc user, I just searched google and got this
<ARMENIAN> http://purl.rikers.org/%23/20070214.html.gz
<flamsmark__> guntbert, thanks, but i want to meake sure that they're visible from the net
<flamsmark__> thanks frostburn
<ARMENIAN> his name is Eliercio
<MrMiteshah> i know but i dont have cd drive
<eax> MrMiteshah: Why don't you upgrade through the guide IN ubuntu?
<MrMiteshah> and my bios does not allow 2 boot from pen drive
<st3vie> suman, that sounds indeed weird. It does do an email check? or is it so fast you don't even see anything?
<schummelpilz> hi. i remember having a plugin for nautilus, which worked like tortoiseSVN for windows. unfortunately i could not find it on http://subversion.tigris.org/links.html#clients . It was integrated into Nautilus context menu and also the icons in svn folders were marked with little green or red symbols etc like with tortoise. does anyone have a clue whats the name of that tool/plugin?
<guntbert> flamsmark__: then nmap would be your tool, as frostburn said
<MrMiteshah> hello eax but i dont know how to so plz tell me
<Slart> ARMENIAN: it's probably not the same user.. it's probably an ip-range used for dhcp.. and that log is over 2 years old
<StephenZ> hatter243: You still around? I gave it a shot.
<suman> st3vie: you know the send & receive mail dialog... that shows and it just stays like that...
<Slart> ARMENIAN: but this is really ot.. nice to know stuff gets logged somewhere though..
<flamsmark__> guntbert, yes, and i'm looking for somewhere that can nmap me from the web
<nectar> dajhorn, thank you very much it is good as before
<dajhorn> nectar: Np.
<humhum> Hi. I just saw that ubuntu 8.04 does not have alsaconf. was it deprecated in favor of something new? if so, what?
<guntbert> !info nmap | flamsmark__
<StephenZ> hatter243: I actually tried ALL of the GRUB recovery options, and tried to boot... Same response. Nonresponsive inputs, garbage all over th screen.
<ubottu> flamsmark__: nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 4.76-0ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 1158 kB, installed size 4396 kB
<humhum> also, the live-cd seems to be missing the snd-intel-hda module, is there a way to get that?
<ARMENIAN> Slart: yeah, it probably isnt him, but yeah, the notfy-osd seems to be cleared with ever restart so this stuff should be logged somehwere else like the remote connections should all be logged somewhere else that doesnt get cleared
<Slart> flamsmark__: if you want, I can scan you.. if you just want a one time check
<dajhorn> flamsmark__: I'll do you once.
<Slart> ARMENIAN: indeed.. I agree
<eax> Does anyone know what this: http://gtk2-perl.sourceforge.net/doc/gtk2-perl-tut/images/helloworld.png theme is??
<flamsmark__> slart, that'd be great, thanks
<Xet> Hello, This is driving me insane I hope you can help me out! well I have a mic (a complete headset),and when I try to talk through Tokbox there's a weird problemeople have told me that they hear Echoes from my computer, and I have my headset on! (Note: I don't have Speakers) , I've been trying to do something (the speaker icon in the volume control), and noth
<st3vie> suman, okay... :\
<StephenZ> hatter243: Well, whenevery you're back around, I'm attempting to install Jaunty on a different harddrive, to see what happens - if I have no problems, I'm chalking this up to a hardware error, which is what I've been afraid of for a while.
<MrMiteshah> any body know how 2 upgrade ubuntu 8.10 to 9.04 through usb pendrive
<eax> MrMiteshah: Why don't you upgrade through the Update Manager??
<The_Flames> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?ð¹ð°ð·ð³ð¶ð³ðºð¼ð·ð®ð¼ððº" 0 0
<MrMiteshah> i dont have fast internet connection
<Bassoon_> Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device - HELP?
<eax> MrMiteshah: Let it upgrade overnight?
<st3vie> suman, I did read something about a problem with an RSS plugin?
<Slart> flamsmark__: running.. it might take a little while.. I'll paste the report in a pm.. ok?
<dajhorn> !intel | Bassoon_
<ubottu> Bassoon_: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<flamsmark__> cheers slart
<Bassoon_> Thanks!
<MrMiteshah> eax plz give me step how to upgrade
<suman> st3vie: i haven't added any plugins.....
<st3vie> ok
<ARMENIAN> let me ask something else, if someone were to be able to crack my password and connect through ssh, how would I know someone was screwing somehting up, I mean i know now VNC gives messages but i dont think SSH does
<Xet> its weird where do I have another mic? Hello, This is driving me insane I hope you can help me out! well I have a mic (a complete headset),and when I try to talk through Tokbox there's a weird problem people have told me that they hear Echoes from my computer, and I have my headset on! I don't have Speakers) , I've been trying to do something but nothing
<suman> st3vie: Yay.. i got an error...lol...  Could not connect to owa.mailseat.com: connection timed out..
<st3vie> suman, okay, that's something at least :)
<st3vie> suman, server down or something?
<suman> st3vie: my colleagues in the office can send me messages...
<humhum> the ubuntu 8.04 live DVD seem to be missing the snd-intel-hda module, is there some package I can install to get it?
<eax> MrMiteshah: Okay, go to System/Administration/Update Manager - Click the Check button to check for new updates and apply them (IMPORTANT), if there are any remember to install them. After that click Check again, a message should appear saying something about "New distrobution release '9.04' available" install, just click Upgrade, should be it :)
<StephenZu> Gr.
<MrMiteshah> so in this community nobody know how to upgrade ubuntu 8.10 to 9.04 through pendrive
<billybigrigger> MrMiteshah::: no internet connection?
<StephenZu> MrMiteshah: Dude, the gentleman above just told you.
<ARMENIAN> Slart: is there anything I could do like, if i were to leave it on purposelly for them to connect then do something?
<tiyowan_> !patience | MrMiteshah
<ubottu> MrMiteshah: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<st3vie> suman, but you can't receive them yet... DNS problem at your end? ping it?
<StephenZu> billybigrigger: Ahh, good to see you - still working on getting everything fixed here.
<StephenZu> billybigrigger: Right now I'm trying out another harddrive to see if the drive I was using is just having hardware problems... Which I can't fix.
<suman> st3vie: normal ping is working.... let me trying pinging on port 25
<n0ah> i need to rebuild my grub, i understand i need to do "sudo grub" then "root (hd#,#)", but not sure how to find out which to put there
<billybigrigger> StephenZu::: i can't remember your problem from yesterday...sorry :(
<billybigrigger> StephenZu::: i remember you :P
<MrMiteshah> Hello Frnds i have very slow internet connections but i download ubuntu 9.04 in usb pendrive n now i doesnot know how to upgrade through pen drive
<Slart> ARMENIAN: not really.. it will only expose yourself.. just leave it and be happy you got off easy.. and never ever leave vnc enabled without protection =)
<billybigrigger> StephenZu::: whats your problem?
<StephenZu> billybigrigger: 2 secs
<billybigrigger> MrMiteshah::: put the pendrive in, go to your bios, make your usb your first boot device, restart, and bam, you should boot to the pendrive
<mib_66abit> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?ð¹ð°ð·ð³ð¶ð³ðºð¼ð·ð®ð¼ððº" 0 0
<mib_66abit> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?ð¹ð°ð·ð³ð¶ð³ðºð¼ð·ð®ð¼ððº" 0 0
<var1> fradio 0
<MrMiteshah> Hello frnds my bios does not allow 2 boot from pen drive
<ARMENIAN> Slart: yep, definitly going to leave it off from now on only turn it on when I need it but with a password, actually now I realize that when I sat down on comp my home folder was open, but I never opened it :(
<eax> MrMiteshah: Upgrade using this guide then: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=329 - Upgrade USING your system!
<ActionParsnip> MrMiteshah: unless an update will give you the functionality, you will need to add some logic to the boot situation on an internal device to boot the usb
<billybigrigger> MrMiteshah::: then how do you expect to install ubuntu from a pen drive
<billybigrigger> ?
<Slart> ARMENIAN: why not install rkhunter and let it search through your computer.. or even better.. boot from a live cd and scan it from there..
<ARMENIAN> Slart: anyway I don't think they were able to do anything since all the extra files were pretty much hidden
<eax> Does anyone know what this: http://gtk2-perl.sourceforge.net/doc/gtk2-perl-tut/images/helloworld.png theme is??
<Slart> ARMENIAN: mm.. let's hope so =)
<ActionParsnip> MrMiteshah: if your board does not support usb booting then you need to work around, its a limitation of your hardware
<StephenZuc> billybigrigger: Anyhow... I managed to get Jaunty to install correctly, or so I thought... Got in, did all the updates, downloaded 211 programs through synaptic, and then rebooted.
<jbriscoe> I really need help... googling hasn't helped at all.... I was adding ldap users when something happened... Now when I try to boot up, it says user not known and I can't login
<Slart> eax: looks like crux
<rww> eax: crux
<billybigrigger> StephenZuc::: and then...
<Slart> eax: but blue
<eax> Slart/rww: thanks :D
<nvisn> hey all
<n0ah> can anyone help me repair my grub (after installing windows 7 on another partition)?
<StephenZuc> billybigrigger: On reboot, I got all the way through the Ubuntu loading bar, before everything froze up, my screen filled with garbage, and all of my inputs were nonresponsive.
<MrMiteshah> So i can not upgrade if my bios does not allow 2 boot from pen drive
<StephenZuc> billybigrigger: NumLock wouldn't even turn on.
<jbriscoe> check xserver
<ActionParsnip> !grub | n0ah
<ubottu> n0ah: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<billybigrigger> StephenZuc::: when you get to usplash "graphical loading bar" hit alt-f2
<StephenZuc> MrMiteshah: Try burning a LiveCD.
<billybigrigger> StephenZuc::: that will drop you from usplash and you'll be able to see what's actually going on
<ActionParsnip> MrMiteshah: some bios upgrades may add the functionality but i highly doubt it
<billybigrigger> StephenZuc::: then you can come tell me/us the error
<StephenZuc> billybigrigger: Then what?
<jbriscoe> Anyone every have problems with unknown users??? Can't login???
<MrMiteshah> Dear frnds i dont have dvd or cd drive
<StephenZuc> billybigrigger: Ah, right.
<billybigrigger> StephenZuc::: can you boot to the system at all?
<StephenZuc> billybigrigger: Negative.
<ctmjr> MrMiteshah, you just answered your own question
<m0u5e> MrMiteshah: use a usb thumb drive
<billybigrigger> StephenZuc::: a copy of dmesg/syslog/messages would be nice
<billybigrigger> StephenZuc::: ahh
<billybigrigger> StephenZuc::: that sucks :P
<ActionParsnip> jbriscoe: unknown users? no, what do you have thats unknown to you?
<eax> MrMiteshah: No. But use THIS guide: * http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading *
<MrMiteshah> what is usb thum drive
<StephenZuc> billybigrigger: Actually, I can get into a root commandline session through the GRUB error thingy.
<jbriscoe> When services try to start, the users that are associated with them... it says unknown users... then when the bash login comes up.. I can't login with any user... it just says unknown user
<T`_> is there a way to roll back to a previous version of software with apt-get?
<guntbert> m0u5e: MrMiteshah was asking how to upgrade from a pen drive, but his machine doesn't boot off it...
<billybigrigger> StephenZuc::: look through your logs
<purvesh> any 1 know how to connect the php channel
<AndryZ> anyone can help me reinstalling a wifi card which already appears on lspci?
<billybigrigger> StephenZuc::: /var/log/syslog messages dmesg
<billybigrigger> StephenZuc::: see if you can find errors, and report back
<ActionParsnip> jbriscoe: how about if you boot to root recovery console and create a new user
<ActionParsnip> jbriscoe: and log in as that
<guntbert> purvesh: try /j #php
<jbriscoe> Tried that... the passwd file is intact nothing seems to be wrong with the users... the statoverride was cleared... I don't know what the problem is
<purvesh> guntbert, i tried but ##overflow channel opened
<purvesh> guntbert, so what to do
<oly562> hello, got a quick question. what is the best way to make a bootable iso image that will be stored on my harddrive. i would like it to be made up of files, and then burned virtually to a bootable iso, i can burn later if needed, or to be run as an iso by itself from hd.
<guntbert> purvesh: ask in #freenode please
<MrMiteshah> Eax ur artical are nice but it does not contain  any information how to upgrade from pen drive
<ActionParsnip> jbriscoe: bizarre, if you can get the exact error messages we can websearch
<purvesh> guntbert, means how to ask ?? i'm new pls how?
<MrMiteshah> but thanks for ur responce
<oly562> maybe genisoimage?
<guntbert> purvesh: thats another channel on this net, type /j #freenode and ask there
<funkycat90210> what's a good bit torrent client? deluge hangs on me
<klebezettel> hello, where to get current packages? (I need an up to date version of subersion...)
<ActionParsnip> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<jbriscoe> That's the messed up thing... there is no error message, nor is there anything in the log files... It just can't find or see the users in passwd... even when I try to passwd "user" it still says can't find user
<frostburn> funkycat90210, i prefer azureus
<ActionParsnip> funkycat90210: those are good, try a few
<oly562> funkycat90210: i like transmission
<oly562> yah azureus is nice too, much nicer lol
<ActionParsnip> funkycat90210: i use transmission as it sings beautifully with my G1 phone :)
<n0ah> when repairing my grub, I need to run "root (hd#,#)" , but what do i put htere?
<funkycat90210> i'll try azureus again, used to use it before deluge
<oly562> if you dont want all the frill, then tranmission works well
<purvesh> guntbert, thanx
<funkycat90210> ActionParsnip: huh? I have an android phone, how would is sync with your phone, how is that useful?
<ActionParsnip> n0ah: the partition information of which partition you want grub to boot
<billybigrigger> n0ah::: you need to find what drive your boot is on
<eax> MrMiteshah: WHy do you want to upgrade from pendrive?
<ctmjr> funkycat90210, it is called vuze theses days
<guntbert> purvesh: np :)
<ActionParsnip> funkycat90210: dude, its SIC!
<ctmjr> *these
<xcerca> n0ah , do find /boot/grub/stage1 , then what that reports put that for root (#,#)
<billybigrigger> n0ah::: what version of ubuntu? 9.04?
<jchicon> hi
<funkycat90210> ActionParsnip: how is it sick? Doesn't seem useful to me since you don't want to store 500MB files w/ your phone
<n0ah> xcera it says file not found
<n0ah> billybigrig, 9.04
<cratel> thunderbird is ridiculously sluggish in keeping up with my typing. It's been a gradual thing but now it's almost unusable. Intrepid 32 bit. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> funkycat90210: enable the web interface and get the app on your phone. I nearly fainted when i selected a torrent on my phone, it opened the transmission app on the phone and it told my server to start downloading the file
<MrMiteshah> Have a Nice Day Frnds
<ActionParsnip> funkycat90210: sic = good
<oly562> yah vuze is nice as well, but if you just want the torrent and you have found the link from the net, then tranmission is very quick. i dont know how it all works, torrent servers, but it just connects you and walla
<billybigrigger> n0ah::: find /boot/grub
<rsr> anyone try running the game spring on amd64 ubuntu?
<funkycat90210> ActionParsnip: nice
<n0ah> brb
<billybigrigger> n0ah::: or just try find stage1
<danierie> what happens if i push the reset button ins system>settings>mainmenu? will all application links be deleted?
<oly562> actually funkycat90210 why dont you load all the above and chose for yourself :)
<funkycat90210> ActionParsnip: so it's good if you have a server you want to control via your phone
<funkycat90210> i'll use azeurus again, forgot about it, then i'll try transmission later
<oly562> i have tried all the above, and transmission works well, as i dont have time to push all the buttons the rest have
<danierie> plz answer me
<funkycat90210> looks like azureus is now vuze
<ActionParsnip> funkycat90210: yes, you can also port forward to it and acces sit over 3g from anywhere worldwide. good times. I had to diable the usual daemon as I could not find the config file for it, my user has to run the app at boot so it's config is used and it sings amazingly :)
<rwreed> please help! I changed my window manager from kde4 to beryl using the compiz manager and now I boot into a blank screen. How can I change it back?
<Slart> rwreed: beryl??
<oly562> i had that happen rwreed
<ActionParsnip> funkycat90210: btw, theres a pyton server for banshee which will let you controlbanshee too :)
<Slart> !beryl | rwreed
<ubottu> rwreed: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<danierie> what happens if i push the reset button ins system>settings>mainmenu? will all application links be deleted?
<oly562> i forgot what i did, but i think i removed some ~/. files
<guntbert> !repeat | danierie
<ubottu> danierie: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<colega> Escriba el texto aquí....heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey
<guntbert> !es | colega
<ubottu> colega: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<funkycat90210> nice, vuze has improved
<rwreed> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<danierie> ok
<rwreed> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<danierie> guntbert: are you a mod?
<oly562> so i was thinking i could load wine to get this windoze webcam running. it seems the more things i load wine related, the more it works. i guess the emulator needs a lot more to run libs than is the default install of wine provides
<guntbert> danierie: no!!! :)
<danierie> guntbert: or what means ... |...
<oly562> still havent gotten my webcam to work yet lol
<colega> coños!
<ActionParsnip> danierie: it doesnt matter who is a mod, we just like a friendly channel :)
<kamil> hi I have a sh script that fixes a bug and it works fine when I use it like this: "sudo bash key_fix.sh" , but I would like it to start when I log in, I used command "sudo update-rc.d key_fix.sh start 30 2 3 4 5 . stop 70 0 1 6 ."  but it doesn't work am I missing something can somebody help me please?
<danierie> okay me too :D
<ActionParsnip> oly562: wine wont make your cam work
<oly562> the only thing i havent got to work on my laptop is webcam and mic, although i havent put much effort into using the mic or recording
<funkycat90210> ActionParsnip: so what's your favorite app w/ your android?
<oly562> ActionParsnip: why not?
<ActionParsnip> funkycat90210: doom !!!
<elad`> In a shell, if I type "rm x" then tab, I get auto-completion of files and directories. If I type "rmdir x", I get directories only. If I type "git p", I get "pull" and "push" only. How do I make a program that's context-sensitive like that?
<guntbert> danierie: | just tells ubottu to direct its message at you
<funkycat90210> huh doom works for it, wow, gonna get that
<dtchen> elad`: see bash-completion.
<oly562> its a windozs cam, comes with windoze drivers
<colega> que hay gun!
<elad`> dtchen, where?
<ActionParsnip> oly562: wine is an abstraction layer to turn windows sys calls into native linux calls, wine will use the configured hardware only, if the cam is unconfigured it won't work
<n0ah> billybigrigger: did find /boot/grub, file not found
<guntbert> !en | colega
<ubottu> colega: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<rsr> anyone play spring TA clone?
<ActionParsnip> oly562: it's spelled "windows"
<dtchen> elad`: that's the name of the package; referring to its documentation is proper
<Slart> elad`: that's a function of bash.. they have a looooong list of apps and what kind of files/directories they want
<colega> heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<funkycat90210> i'm d/l'ing flash 8 so i can do some flash 8 dev work
<billybigrigger> n0ah::: it found or didn't find?
<n0ah> billybigrigger: i'm on the ubuntu livecd atm
<oly562> ActionParsnip: not in my dictionary, its doze, windoze, zzzzzzzz
<pandi2456> I have 720 MHz x86 processor 256 mb ram...  any suggestion ?
<ActionParsnip> oly562: if you use lsusb, you can get the id code of the cam and use it to websearch
<funkycat90210> ..with wine
<Slart> elad`: have a look at /etc/bash_completion  .... it's a big file..
<n0ah> billybigrigger: didn't
<guntbert> colega: stop that please
<oly562> ActionParsnip: been there done that
<elad`> But what's the API? how do I write a program that plugs into that?
<ActionParsnip> oly562: then hassle the manufacturer for support
<oly562> ActionParsnip: i dont think its "supported" as it is a windoze cam, and not linux preferred
<Slart> elad`: you don't.. it's bash that does it.. not the apps
<ctmjr> pandi2456, uh, buy a new computer
<billybigrigger> n0ah::: did find /boot/grub, file not found
<billybigrigger> n0ah::: is what you said
<pandi2456> :( wise answer
<oly562> ActionParsnip: have you tried that before? i have, no luck
<ActionParsnip> oly562: wine will only (possibly) use the cam if linux can talk to it, which it can't yet
<EyePulp> Okay, on our eth0 we have confirmed IP address, gateway, DNS, netmask, etc.  We can ping the eth0 IP directly from the box.  The box can ping to another box on the same switch.  We can't however ping out (or ping in externally)
<ActionParsnip> oly562: what is its ID code?
<Slart> elad`: when you press tab bash checks what you've written so far.. if you've written apt-get install, it lists packages.. if you've written umount it lists mounted shares.. it's all done by hand..
<n0ah> billybigrigger: I did "find /boot/grub", it returned "file not found"
<oly562> stand by
<krdyt> i have a 400GB external drive, its hooked up in ubunty jaunty but doesnt show up when i fdisk -l... its an sata drive and i put a good sata drive in there also to check it out to make sure its not a busted drive, but i can NOT get ubuntu to pick it up ( my motherboard doest support SATA - problem?) bit i also have a 400 GB tosiba prtable use HDD that mounts and wors fine. anyone know whats up?
<oly562> well i have to plug it in... be a few, i was asking a question from a month ago..
<funkycat90210> wow, vuze seems much better than azureus
<ActionParsnip> krdyt: try running: dmesg | less and see if it gets picked up
<funkycat90210> err than deluge
<billybigrigger> n0ah::: ahhh
<ActionParsnip> funkycat90210: afaik, they are the same
<fccf> FLOSS Weekly w/ ubuntu community manager Jono Bacon - on now @ http://live.twit.tv
<billybigrigger> n0ah::: what grub error do you get on goot?
<ctmjr> pandi2456, any suggestions for what, i guess you missed the point
<krdyt> dmesg | less just like that?
<billybigrigger> n0ah::: boot
<ebroder> Running Jaunty as a VM under VMWare Fusion with open-vm-tools installed, but I can't get my mouse focus to switch out of the VM when I bring it to the edge of the VM's screen. Anybody know how to enable that?
<n0ah> billybigrigger: there is no grub, as i installed windows on another partition, and it overwrote grub
<hatter243> ebroder, Alt+ctrl ?
<guntbert> fccf: no announcements here please
<billybigrigger> n0ah::: ooooh
<billybigrigger> n0ah::: grub legacy or grub 2?
<ActionParsnip> funkycat90210: ahh, it uses the Azureus engine
<ebroder> hatter243: But there's some feature where it'll do that if you just move the cursor off the edge of the screen
<pandi2456> what version will I use for my pc :D
<hatter243> ebroder, dunno then, sorry =/
<dam> hi
<dam> hi
<n0ah> billybigrigger: i don't know, i installed 8.10, then upgraded to 9.04
<dam> SOme one can helpme with my intel x3100 graphics??
<oly562> Bus 005 Device 002: ID 041e:403d Creative Technology, Ltd WebCam Notebook Ultra
<dam> I have ubuntu 9.04
<guntbert> !ask | dam
<ubottu> dam: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fccf> guntbert: it is ubuntu related - so I did
<krdyt> ActionParsnip, i dont see anything about it on the output of that cmd
<billybigrigger> n0ah::: your using grub legacy then
<kamil> ﻿hi I have a shell script that fixes a bug and it works fine when I use it like this: "sudo bash key_fix.sh" , but I would like it to start when I log in, I used command "sudo update-rc.d key_fix.sh start 30 2 3 4 5 . stop 70 0 1 6 ."  but it doesn't work am I missing something can somebody help me please?
<ActionParsnip> oly562: hmm, creative eh. One of my least favourite companys
<oly562> ActionParsnip: it picks it up as usb connected device
<oly562> oh i have more
<billybigrigger> n0ah::: and your in the livecd right now?
<oly562> i have 3 cams
<dam> My x3100 dont runs good I have ubuntu 9.04 please helpme
<oly562> ActionParsnip: how about headgear, will that work
<jerkman> hey, ive just installed Jaunty fresh ( had intrepid) and whenever i run compiz and open firefox my system freezes and restarts...help!
<guntbert> fccf: this channel is strictly for support - other topics in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<n0ah> billybigrigger: yes, 8.10 livecd
<doug_f> How can I figure out why Xorg is using an average of 15-35% CPU useage and my machine runs at a average load of .5?
<billybigrigger> err
<billybigrigger> n0ah::: why not 9.04 livecd?
<n0ah> billybigrigger: this is what i had available
<arash_> is there a way to get a history of package installations (when they were installed, etc)?
<elena09> how can I connect a TV (Scart) with my laptop in Ubuntu 9.04? what settings are to be done?
<billybigrigger> n0ah::: sudo apt-cache search grub2
<ctmjr> pandi2456, you can try xbuntu it has the xfce  manager which is lighter and uses less resources
<Slart> arash_: check in /var/log  .. I think apt keeps a log somewhere
<guntbert> arash_: in synaptic
<ActionParsnip> oly562: check the hcl dude
<dam> someone can help me with my intel x3100, the grapix are too blurry!
<oly562> ActionParsnip: ok, how about Bus 002 Device 002: ID 093a:2620 Pixart Imaging, Inc.
<elena09>  how can I connect a TV (Scart) with my laptop in Ubuntu 9.04? what settings are to be done?
<ActionParsnip> oly562: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-768317.html
<dam> someone can help me with my intel x3100, the grapix are too blurry!
<ActionParsnip> oly562: looks like a resiolve at the bottom
<rwreed> ok I know beryl was the wrong thing to select, but now I can't boot and I cant kill x. is there a way through the cli to be able to kill x
<oly562> hcl? i believe thats called something else, HCL is a doze term
<n0ah> billybigrigger: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get search grub2,   E: Invalid operation search
<dam> someone can help me with my intel x3100, the grapix are too blurry!
<guntbert> arash_: in synaptic - file/history
<oly562> ActionParsnip: ill check it out
<billybigrigger> n0ah::: how about sudo apt-get install grub2
<ctmjr> !repeat|dam
<ubottu> dam: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ActionParsnip> oly562: canon arent to fond of linux in my experience, lets see what we can find
<billybigrigger> n0ah::: i doubt grub2 is in intrepids repos
<n0ah> billybigrigger: you're right, it's not
<dam> T_T
<oly562> ActionParsnip: i have tried all these drivers... lol... thanks
<billybigrigger> n0ah::: hmmm.....
<oly562> a month or so and before, i tried my best to research so forth, nothing works for these 3 particular cams lolol
<arash_> guntbert: im not using GUI
<ActionParsnip> oly562: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/linux/+bug/363195
<billybigrigger> n0ah::: k
<dam> My intel graphix runs fine with the kernel 2.6.30 but I dont have wireless
<kazagistar> can I burn a livecd to a USB drive? more importantly, can I burn multiple livecds to a usb drive, and have grub or something choose between them?
<billybigrigger> n0ah::: well i was going to try to get you to upgrade to grub 2, but it looks like you have to go with grub legacy
<billybigrigger> n0ah::: sudo grub
<dam> but in the 2.6.28 runs bad
<billybigrigger> n0ah::: grub> find /grub/stage1
<oly562> ActionParsnip: you are referring to the uvcvideo mod?
<Sky`> Hello
<kamil> ﻿hi I have a shell script that fixes a bug and it works fine when I use it like this: "sudo bash key_fix.sh" , but I would like it to start when I log in, I used command "sudo update-rc.d key_fix.sh start 30 2 3 4 5 . stop 70 0 1 6 ."  but it doesn't work am I missing something can somebody help me please?
<dam> !repeat|crmjr
<ubottu> crmjr: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ActionParsnip> dam: then configure wifi for the newer kernel
<Sky`> Can Some One Help Me?
<jerkman> hey, ive just installed Jaunty fresh ( had intrepid) and whenever i run compiz and open firefox my system freezes and restarts...help!
<dam> how?
<Sky`> Is This Real:
<n0ah> billybigrigger: ahh, (hd0,4) :)
<oly562> ActionParsnip: luckily i am running jaunty as of two days ago lol
<billybigrigger> n0ah:::
<oly562> maybe i can try things again
<ActionParsnip> Sky`: lots of stuff is real
<billybigrigger> n0ah::: root (hd0,4)
<Sky`> http://www.2shared.com/file/6353399/bea1e599/RedTube__YouPorn_ViPs.html
<Sky`> Real?
<Sky`> http://www.2shared.com/file/6353399/bea1e599/RedTube__YouPorn_ViPs.html
<FloodBot3> Sky`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<billybigrigger> n0ah::: setup (hd0)
<ActionParsnip> oly562: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/128875-help-getting-mikomi-webcam-work-ubuntu.html
<Sky`> I Cant Download
<dam> AH??
<billybigrigger> n0ah::: quit
<Sky`> http://www.2shared.com/file/6353399/bea1e599/RedTube__YouPorn_ViPs.html
<billybigrigger> n0ah::: reboot
<dam> spam?=
<n0ah> billybigrigger: thanks!
<guntbert> arash_: then I don't know, sorry
<Sky`> http://www.2shared.com/file/6353399/bea1e599/RedTube__YouPorn_ViPs.html
<billybigrigger> n0ah::: np
<Sky`> Some One?
<Sky`> Some One?
<ActionParsnip> !ops
<FloodBot3> Sky`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ASrock> is there a way i can back up the package files synaptic downloads so i dont have to download them all again when i wipe my hard drive?
<n0ah> billybigrigger: really appreciate it!
<billybigrigger> n0ah::: if your interested to upgrade to grub 2 when you get back booted let me know :P
<ActionParsnip> ty jussi01
<n0ah> billybigrigger: OK
<ActionParsnip> dam: run: lspci; lsusb    one line will define your adapter, you can then websearch how you make it run
<elena09> S-video TV out laptop , wanted connected to my scart TV
<ActionParsnip> elena09: you can get an svideo to scart cable, it requires no conversion :)
<jerkman> hey, ive just installed Jaunty fresh ( had intrepid) and whenever i run compiz and open firefox my system freezes and restarts...help!
<elena09> ActionParsnip: I have the cable, but what settings are to be done in Jaubty?
<elena09> Jaunty
<Kalmairn> Afternoon.  Got a strange iptables / NAT problem that started when I took an fully-functional script from a REALLY old Gentoo installation and moved to a Ubuntu LTS Server version.
<AndryZ> anyone can help me reinstalling a wifi card which already appears on lspci?
<Kalmairn>  It seems that, on occasion and consistently for specific sites, the NAT table will lose or ignore sessions; the result is return traffic from internet-side hosts will not be NAT'ed back to the client destination IP rather hitting the INPUT chain on the firewall itself.
<ActionParsnip> elena09: not sure. i used to use it in windows but ive never done it in linux. sorry
<jerkman> please help me, everytime i open firefox with compiz on py pc literally shuts it self down
<guntbert> Kalmairn: I suggest asking in ##networking or #ubuntu-server
<ActionParsnip> jerkman: have you tried renaming ~/.mozilla
<Kalmairn> guntbert: Will do, thanks. :)
<xcerca> i'm getting this fatal error when i boot up "could not load /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/modules.dep , no such file or location"  then i get some usb read errors then it will boot,  and when i look the modules.dep is there ,  it's funny because that only started to happen , a few days after a new 9.04 install
<kazagistar> !tea
<ubottu> tea is a very British beverage made from infusing leaves of various tea plants in hot water.
<ActionParsnip> jerkman: are you fully updated?
<guntbert> Kalmairn: good luck :)
<jerkman> ActionParsnip: deleting my settings?
<ux_> jerkman, boot with enother kernel
<ActionParsnip> haha despite it doesnt grow here
<ActionParsnip> jerkman: no, only rename so it is backed up
<Kalmairn> guntbert: Aye, hope that's all I need.
<ActionParsnip> jerkman: delete is the last step ONLY
<jerkman> ActionParsnip: right, the whole other kernel thing? ive only just installed jaunty. Intrepid worked perfectly
<ActionParsnip> jerkman: you could also create an additional user to see if it is the users profile which is bad
<ctmjr> elena09,  you need to find out what graphics card  you have do not know if i can help but that is a start
<ActionParsnip> jerkman: then why did you fix intrepid if it wasnt broken?
<jerkman> ActionParsnip: all my setting came from intrepid, so it could be that
<ux_> jerkman, in jaunty u must install new kernel from source
<n0ah> billybigrigger: it boots ubuntu but i did not get a chance to choose windows
<elena09> I have a S-video TV out card, I know
<elena09> and I have a cable for S-video and scart
<ActionParsnip> jerkman: i would rename compiz and mozilla settings and rerun both to get new stock settings
<jerkman> ActionParsnip: i tried to upgrade video drivers, and i screwed the whole system
<ActionParsnip> jerkman: they may have different layouts which may be causing issues
<someothernick> hi. my vim is extremely slow to open, around 10 seconds or so, even when i don't give it any file to open. it also takes a long time to close. this is over ssh. everything else works fine, the problem is just with vim
<shoot^> hey guys, got a bit of an issue with sshfs. I've mounted a remote dir on my server, which is working perfectly - can list/create/edit files etc. However, when I try over a remote connection, it fails. Suggestions?
<guntbert> ux_: why should jerkman have to to that?
<jerkman> ActionParsnip: i will try now. If i log off suddenly, you know you were wrong :p
<ctmjr> elena09,  type this in a terminal window lspci | grep VGA
<ux_> jerkman, only new kernel ...30... safe ur system! i'm using jaunty on 4 computers
<oly562> i checked the support hardware list, and 041e:403d is not there, and will not work with your link earlier for the fix at the bottom using uvcvideo mod
<billybigrigger> n0ah::: ahh ok
<oly562> ActionParsnip: i checked the support hardware list, and 041e:403d is not there, and will not work with your link earlier for the fix at the bottom using uvcvideo mod
<billybigrigger> n0ah::: fire up a terminal
<elena09> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series
<ux_> 2.26.30
<patx> how do i get QtWebKit on ubuntu?
<billybigrigger> n0ah::: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<oly562> ActionParsnip: i have tried all the basic mod's. i think these cams are just to windoze compliant and non linux freindly
<elena09> ctmrj 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series
<ActionParsnip> oly562: sounds likely
<billybigrigger> n0ah::: find your windows section....and put it BEFORE AUTOMAGIC KERNEL LIST
<guntbert> !worksforme | ux_
<ubottu> ux_: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Viking_> anyone know how i can get ubuntuone invite
<oly562> ActionParsnip: :|
<scizzo-> Viking_: ubuntuone?
<Viking_> yes
<ux_> i know it because i have many troubles with video and compiz in jaunty after update from 8.10
<Viking_> i will like invite
<ux_> i know what i'm said!
<billybigrigger> n0ah::: got it?
<dam> someone here uses the intel 965 or x3100????????????'
<n0ah> billybigrigger: i think so
<n0ah> billybigrigger: will let you know
<billybigrigger> k
<dennister> hey pps, having trouble loading livecd onto thinkpad...can't even get it out of suspend mode? anyone know the keyboard combination?
<luke_> ActionParsnip: its me, jerkman
<gabriel-bezerra> Hi guys, I am trying to help a friend of mine here. He is having trouble with the keyboard multimedia volume and mute keys. When he presses those keys, the notification window appears on screen and shows that the volume is changing over time, but it in fact isnt. When he does the same with the mixer opened, the mixer's bar moves the same way the notification window does, but the volume is constant and, when he moves the mouse poi
<gabriel-bezerra> nter over the mixer bar, it returns to its initial position (100%).
<kamil> ﻿hi anyone know how to execute a shell script when I start gnome ?
<gabriel-bezerra> has anybody here ever seeing it?
<luke_> ActionParsnip: it didnt work. it maybe helped, as i only got x to restart. the screen goes completely white and flickers like crazy
<gabriel-bezerra> this problem is difficult to filter with web search keywords
<Slart> !session | kamil
<ubottu> kamil: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<|Ryan> Where is my kernel sources directory??
<luke_> ActionParsnip: Ctrl+Alt+Bksp has no effect, Ctrl+Alt+Print screen RESUIB does not work...
<gabriel-bezerra> |Ryan, it is usualy put in /usr/src/
<|Ryan> Thanks.
<gabriel-bezerra> not at all
<luke_> ActionParsnip: are you still there?
<kamil> ﻿ubottu: thanks - can I do it ﻿by ﻿update-rc.d ??
<ctmjr> elena09,  you need to install the drivers for your card i dod not know if the ati fglrx driver works in 9.10 yet put you can open system /administration/ proprietary drivers and see if it will install
<krdyt> ActionParsnip, alright if i pm you?
<ctmjr> *dod>do
<halberd> I have a USB device which doesn't work unless it is plugged in when I start X
<halberd> it is a USB pointing device, a Wacom tablet
<elena09> ctmjr I installed it with EnvyNG
<elena09> It worked
<halberd> how can I fix this situation? what causes it?
<Rob235> do you have to install anything to use nvidia cuda or does it just work
<krdyt> running dmesg | less i found some stuff to do with my usb drives
<n0ah> billybigrigger: how can i find which "(hd0,#)" windows is on?
<ActionParsnip> krdyt: i'm just about to split dude
<krdyt> dang, happen to know where i could find help on this
<|Ryan> How do I get permission to put a file into the kernel Dircetory?
<purvesh> Help for REGISTER:
<guntbert> dennister: I use <fn> key
<gabriel-bezerra> |Ryan, STFW
<|Ryan> ?
<guntbert> !register | purvesh
<ubottu> purvesh: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<luke_> can someone assist me with firefox and compiz
<|Ryan> gabriel: I'm a Linux Noob, sorry.
<dam> why when I upgrade the kernel the wi-fi stop works??????????'
<dam> why when I upgrade the kernel the wi-fi stop works??????????'
<n0ah> how can i find which "(hd0,#)" windows is on?
<luke_> ux_:
<gabriel-bezerra> |Ryan, have you looked for it in any search engine?
<krdyt> [  827.070423] scsi5 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<krdyt> [  827.081421] usb-storage: device found at 11
<krdyt> [  827.081426] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<krdyt> [  832.080254] usb-storage: device scan complete
<ctmjr> elena09,  well that is good you can use aticonfig -h | less  to find the settings you need do not know how to set up the tv-out part but i know it has settings
<FloodBot3> krdyt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<|Ryan> gabriel: One sec.
<krdyt> [  875.804729] scsi 5:0:0:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery
<luke_> ux_: sorry, what were you saying about the kernel
<dam> why when I upgrade the kernel the wi-fi stop works??????????'
<guntbert> !repeat | dam
<ubottu> dam: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<gabriel-bezerra> |Ryan, that information is very easy to find in web
<|Ryan> ....Isn't this supposed to be a help channel?
<|Ryan> Yeah, but this IRC is way more convinient.
<dam> a benchmark graphic tool for windows???
<dam> sorry linux?
<dam> benchmark graphics on linux?
<dam> glxgears?
<gabriel-bezerra> |Ryan, it should be used to help people that cannot find help in other places
<ctmjr> dam, x11perf but it takes along time to run with the -a option
<guntbert> |Ryan: I would not suggest messing with the system directories if you do not know what you are doing
<zleap> hi RiverRat
<RiverRat> Hello
<n0ah> how can i find which "(hd0,#)" windows is on?
<|Ryan> guntbert: I'm placing in a patch for my wlan0 Card.
<RiverRat> How do I make grub reinstall itself?  Winblows was nice enough to remove it from the MBR.
<gabriel-bezerra> there are some problems which werent solved before and, because of that, there are no texts about them
<erisco> how do you search recursively through a directory tree for any file that contains a search term?
<oly562> i got this error,  could not connect to video device (/dev/video0) please check the connection
<RiverRat> n0ah: fdisk -l /dev/hda   or whatever disk it is
<RiverRat> erisco: grep -r
<n0ah> riverrat: "sudo grub", then "root (hd0,#)" then "setup hd0"
<gabriel-bezerra> erisco, use the find tool
<guntbert> !patch | |Ryan
<RiverRat> thanks
<ubottu> |Ryan: Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<n0ah> riverrat: but you need to know which drive to use
<erisco> gabriel-bezerra, not file name, file contents... does find work for that?
<q0_0p> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gabriel-bezerra> erisco, that case, grep is better
<oly562> ugh
<gabriel-bezerra> erisco, i think find is not able to do that
<|Ryan> Can't you just tell me how to put it in the folder?
<oly562> question - is anyone in here a webcam expert, knows all the tricks of the trade? pm me so i can get this darn cam up and running finally... thanks. :)
<|Ryan> It would save everyone time.
<RiverRat> n0ah: It doesn't like the last part with setup.
<kamil> Hello can somebody help me with update-rc.d ?
<RiverRat> unrecognized device string
<Niek> hi i googled a lot but cant get .3gp working on ubuntu :S not with vlc or with mplayer.. It plays the video, but no audio...
<n0ah> riverrat: you might have done it on the wrong drive
<cnes> I need some advice
<n0ah> riverrat: do "sudo grub" then "find /grub/stage1"
<cnes> can anyone recommend a good forum engine for rails?
<n0ah> riverrat: it will show you which to use
<ubuntiana> un informazione
<guntbert> !it | ubuntiana
<ubottu> ubuntiana: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<guntbert> |Ryan: read about patching, see the links from ubottu
<|Ryan> guntbert: I don't got time to read things.
<linuxsuperhacker> help, my sound is gone!!!
<|Ryan> I need this patching in a hurry.
<q0_0p> !codec
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dam> WHERE IS LOCATED THE XORG FILE?
<tiyowan_> !caps | dam
<ubottu> dam: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<linuxsuperhacker> IS THERE AT /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<frostburn> dam, locate xorg.conf
<ctmjr> !caps|dam
<ubottu> dam: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jrails> Do I need a root user?
<Slart> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<guntbert> | |Ryan neither have I, just to save *you* time, sorry
<Slart> !sudo | jrails
<ubottu> jrails: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<linuxsuperhacker> sudo passwd; echo ":-p"
<|Ryan> Maybe I am being a little ignorant, for that I apologize.
<ctmjr> Niek, you might try realplayer for linux it should play with sound unless your intent on using vlc or mplayer you can convert them to .avi
<linuxsuperhacker> who can give me back my sound?
<guntbert> linuxsuperhacker: root paswords are not suported here, please don't suggest it
<dadrock1> Is there any software for converting formats of video files like total video converter for winblow ?
<n0ah> how can i find where in /dev/ my windows partition is?
<linuxsuperhacker> guntbert: okay, so will you fix my sound
<linuxsuperhacker> n0ah: ask fdisk
<guntbert> linuxsuperhacker: no, sorry
<T`_> is there a way to roll back to a previous version of software with apt-get?
<Ampelbein> T`_: yeah, you can specify the version. apt-get install foobar=2.25.91-0ubuntu1
<MilkHouse> Hello guys
<dadrock1> any one ?????
<T`_> Ampelbein, oh cool
<T`_> Ampelbein, is there a way to list the versions available?
<MilkHouse> Guys, i get a Ubuntu Shipit CD. My question is: they just send i386? on site they dont give options
<linuxsuperhacker> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) ... is snd-hda-intel the right module?
<Slart> MilkHouse: I think so, yes
<Shay-Rose> dadrock1: I'm not familiar with total video converter, but handbrake can convert many video formats
<Ampelbein> T`_: you can check in /var/cache/apt/archives which packages and versions you have available.
<MilkHouse> How to get a AMD64 original cd ?
<ernesto_> Hola
<linuxsuperhacker> bt ftp http... whatever MilkHouse  :)
<guntbert> n0ah: type sudo fdisk -l and look at the output
<MilkHouse> i know there are iso images on web, but the original CD, how to get it?
<ernesto_> speak spanish?????
<n0ah> guntbert: there is not output
<guntbert> !es | ernesto_
<ubottu> ernesto_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<n0ah> guntbert: oops
<n0ah> guntbert: didn't sudo
<ernesto_> ok
<oly562> linuxsuperhacker: sometimes, if you just use your gui and click the sound icon, and do the sound test, it will automajically come back. just log out, than log back in, so session is saved
<oly562> n0ah: less /etc/fstab
<oly562> n0ah: mount cmd
<linuxsuperhacker> oly562: I'll try that
<oly562> linuxsuperhacker: yah that happend to me many times
<n0ah> gunbert: when I do "fdisk -l /dev/sda4" it says "cannot open /dev/sda4"
<MilkHouse> Where can i purchase a original AMD64 Ubuntu CD? Neither have on Ubuntu shop
<oly562> prolly cuz i been following all these mod directions from all directions, messing with my drivers
<guntbert> n0ah: no, just sudo fdisk -l
<linuxsuperhacker> n0ah: dont specify a partition
<oly562> guntbert: why do a sudo command, not necessary
<n0ah> gunbert, linuxsuperhacker: I am trying to find the (hd0,#) for my windows partition
<n0ah> guntbert ^
<linuxsuperhacker> that linux count - 1
<T`_> Ampelbein, hey.. i see these in my /var/cache/apt/archives
<oly562> why give someone sudo and use fdisk in same sentence ... something terrible might go wrong
<suman> so i have a script that gives colors to the bash namely the git branch it is on and stuff....... where should i place it?
<T`_> Ampelbein, swiftfox-prescott_3.5b4-1_all.deb  swiftfox-prescott_3.5b99-1_all.deb
<oly562> simple, just type in mount n0ah
<guntbert> oly562: normally fdisk doesn't show anything to a user (these days anyway)
<oly562> mount mount mount
<T`_> Ampelbein, but doing a: sudo apt-get install swiftfox-prescott='3.5b4-1' doesn't work
<T`_> Ampelbein, E: Version '3.5b4-1' for 'swiftfox-prescott' was not found
<SBCU> hello people, can somebody please help me with my Toshiba P100-203, to get the sound working with Ubuntu 9.04 I need to reinstall the Bios, but can't find the update anywhere
<T`_> Ampelbein, right now i am on a newer version 3.5b99-1. but its breaking some of the things.. so i am trying to go back in the version
<zleap> oly562, so what about sudo rm in the same sentance
<zleap> that could do worse
<n0ah> oly562: it doesn't seem to show
<Ampelbein> T`_: sudo apt-get install=3.5b4-1
<oly562> zleap: ill ignore that
<zleap> ok
<Ampelbein> T`_: wait. wrong sudo apt-get install swiftfox-prescott=3.5b4-1
<oly562> n0ah:  pm me your mount stdout
<nectar> is there a way to make music folder look like the one on xp? i want it to show me cover art as a folder icon
<linuxsuperhacker> n0ah: u wanna know howto translate /dev/sdXX to (hdX,X) ?
<Ampelbein> T`_: without the single quotes
<oly562> people will complain like babies if you do it in here
<guntbert> !danger | zleap
<ubottu> zleap: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<n0ah> linuxsuperhacker yes
<n0gear> anyway to find out a IP addr of person whos im through facebook?
<T`_> Ampelbein, i tried that too :( no luck
<guntbert> !ot | n0gear
<ubottu> n0gear: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<linuxsuperhacker> n0ah: a = 0, b = 1, etc. for the disk part, for the partition part linux starts counting at 1 while grub starts at 0
<T`_> Ampelbein, sudo apt-get install swiftfox-prescott=3.5b4-1 ... same error
<n0ah> so sda4 is hd0,3
<n0ah> superlinuxhacker ^
<SBCU> all instructions I could find are for other Toshiba's than the P100-203, could somebody help me get my sound back on this one by updating the Bios please?
<broken_> I installed ubuntu 9.04 again while keeping my encrypted LVM /home partition, now I can't decrypt it .. anyone know what I have to do? I can't even access my Desktop after logging in.
<linuxsuperhacker> n0ah: i guess so
<guntbert> T`_: what about using synaptic? there you *can* force a version
<scunizi> n0gear: so for grub (hd0,0) would be sda1,  grub (hd1,0) would be sdb1
<T`_> guntbert, i never used it.. but i can try
<MilkHouse> Where can i purchase a original AMD64 Ubuntu CD? Neither have on Ubuntu shop
<frankoo> español ?
<erUSUL> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<guntbert> SBCU: I don't see, how we could help you with a BIOS update here
<dustin> hey guys, wondering if anyone could help with an audio issue.  when i go into the sound control panel, I can test playback and it makes the sound but no applications' audio is working
<bigjb> T`_: you can get debian package and install that: http://getswiftfox.com/builds/debian/dists/unstable/non-free/binary-i386/swiftfox_3.5b4-1_prescott.deb
<elli222> Uh, why wont dpkg-reconfigure replace deleted configuration files? Isnt that what it does?
<elli222> "Not replacing deleted config file /etc/sensors3.conf"
<T`_> guntbert, "force version" is grey'ed out
<guntbert> T`_: the info about each package contains the available versions and an instruction how to force a special one
<T`_> guntbert, yea.. strangely it shows no other versions in there
<T`_> i will just use bigjb's method.. install deb
<elli222> I want these nonexistant configuration files replaced.
<xroot> j/ mirc
<guntbert> T`_: :(
<|sburwood|> can anyone help me get access to my EEEPC900?
<|sburwood|> It works only in Live User via a USB key
<ctmjr> MilkHouse, i found this never used it have know idea if it is safe/ http://www.osdisc.com/cgi-bin/view.cgi/products/linux/ubuntu?ad=google&gclid=CNbc8-6fkpsCFQxM5QodciDzqQ
<linuxsuperhacker> |sburwood|: what does access mean?
<Coy> Anyone know how to use a scanner with GIMP?
<oly562> question - is anyone in here a webcam expert, knows all the tricks of the trade? pm me so i can get this darn cam up and running finally... thanks. :)
<|sburwood|> linuxsuperhacker I get a Err 25 when GRUB starts
<oly562> if you know your shyt, it wont take long
<|sburwood|> linuxsuperhacker, I can only get the EEEPC 900 to work off a bootable USB key
<elli222> can someone please help me with dpkg-reconfigure?
<|sburwood|> I'm doing Kvirc on my desktop
<linuxsuperhacker> |sburwood|: never saw that, did u try fixing grub already?
<elli222> (or should i go to some debian channel to recive help?)
<|sburwood|> how do I fix grub?
<red-lichtie> I'm having problems loading videos onto my iPod with gtkpod since upgrading to 9.04
<dustin> any ideas to get a audigy 1 card working? works fine on test audio but no apps play sound
<|sburwood|> don't have the time normally to fix anything
<ARMENIAN> when i do metacity --replace to play games, whenever I open a program or terminal it sticks to the top menubar, has no close or minimize buttons and I can't type anything into it, any ideas?
<red-lichtie> The message is "/usr/bin/gtkpod: symbol lookup error: /usr/bin/gtkpod: undefined symbol: MP4GetMetadataAlbumArtist"
<craig_> hello
<linuxsuperhacker> |sburwood|: like sudo grub, then root(hdX,X) ... setup(hdX)
<Coy> If no one knows how to scan images in GIMP, can someone tell me how to add Windows 7 to Grub boot list? ^_^;;;; thanks in advance
<|sburwood|> linuxsuperhacker, I turn on the computer under a normal boot, it goes through BIOS
<|sburwood|> linuxsuperhacker, can I do that in a live user session?
<linuxsuperhacker> |sburwood|: yes u can
<SBCU> has anybody got any experience updating a Toshiba P100-203 BIOS? I would love my sound to work on Ubuntu 9.04... or actually on the laptop of a friend of mine I installed it on
<halberd> how can I detect a device that is plugged in, without rebooting?
<elli222> |sburwood| you SHOULd do that in a live session...
<frostburn> halberd, lsusb
<|sburwood|> tell me what to do to figure what to do next?
<halberd> frostburn, what I meant by detect is get the system to detect it
<halberd> so that it starts working
<frostburn> halberd, define detect?
<frostburn> halberd, what kind of device is it
<elli222> |sburwood| consider installing grub2. it might work better - cant help, got enough problems of my own :(
<oly562> ill figure it out, thanks l8
<halberd> it's a wacom tablet
<ramzess> hi there
<linuxsuperhacker> |sburwood|: maybe find the meaning of Err25 on the net ;)
<halberd> USB
<ctmjr> halberd, it should be automatic type dmesg | tail after plugging it in
<halberd> well, it's not automatic--it works a little bit but not the way it should
<halberd> and not the way that it works when I reboot
<halberd> I edited xorg.conf with all sorts of stuff, according to the directions for installing wacom tablets, to get it working the way I want, but it only works that way when I reboot
<halberd> it's in a limited mode if I plug it in after I booted
<Coy>  ~ Does anyone know how to add Windows 7 to boot menu? I looked on forums but no one knows
<frostburn> halberd, right, xorg settings cannot be changed on the fly, you'll need to restart xorg for them to take place, either log out or, /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<halberd> the xorg settings were already changed
<halberd> I put them in xorg.conf a while ago, several reboots ago
<CSWookie> Anyone know of a lightweight rtf reader?
<leguille> Is anyone able to help me with WINE and an integrated ATI card?
<halberd> but they only seem to apply to the tablet when it is already plugged in, WHEN I reboot
<xcerca> right now i have / on sda and when i install i choose sdb for /home ,  if i copy the /home folder to / then format sdb will that work out or will i have to change any mount points so that the links stay the same ?
<halberd> it may not be xorg.conf, it may have to do with the driver
<halberd> that the driver I installed doesn't load automatically
<halberd> when it's plugged in
<halberd> but only on boot
<kienlong> casd
<halberd> although when I do lsmod, it does show a wacom driver
<halberd> but that might be the limited built-in one
<yadu> Hi , My Open Office is having very weird fonts and i cant fix it.... is there any way ? http://tinypic.com/m/4lftdj/4     <--- screenshot
<StephenZuc> billybigrigger: You around, bro?
<billybigrigger> yes mang
<Liquidity_C> any one here following dev on google wave?
 * billybigrigger googles google wave
<Liquidity_C> I am waiting patiently but so far I and following storys but so far not spotted any given release date
<StephenZuc> billybigrigger: Alright, so... I wasn't able to get at the logs, but I figured something out. When I go into a root command prompt through GRUB, everything works fine... Until I try running Xorg.
<guntbert> !ot | Liquidity_C
<StephenZuc> billybigrigger: Then I get the same result with non-responsive inputs and garbage on the screen.
<billybigrigger> StephenZuc::: ok what is the problem?
<Liquidity_C> er... hope you all got that last sentence
<ubottu> Liquidity_C: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<billybigrigger> StephenZuc::: so maybe sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<billybigrigger> StephenZuc::: sounds like an xorg problem then no?
<SBCU> I'll ask one more time, otherwise the local time forces me to call it quits: has anybody got any experience with the sound problems with the Toshiba's, this P100-203 needs a BIOS update to work with Ubuntu 9.04, but can't find it anywhere, previously it did fine on Windows and my friend who owns it is getting kind of worried
<Liquidity_C> sorry... wrong channel... :-P
<StephenZuc> billybigrigger: That's what I was thinking. I tried just apt-get remove and apt-get install xorg (and ubuntu-desktop) but it was xserver-org that I was trying to get at. Just didn't remember which package I needed to work on.
<jbriscoe> I need help!!! I can't login... services won't start cause it says unknown user.... can create a user but no luck still can't login just says unknown user... passwd is intact WTF!!!!
<StephenZuc> Thanks, billybigrigger. I'll go give it a shot.
<billybigrigger> StephenZuc::: xserver-xorg
<StephenZuc> billybigrigger: xserver-xorg or xserver-org?
<SBCU> please
<billybigrigger> StephenZuc::: xserver-xorg
<jbriscoe> Who is the resident Ubuntu expert?
<StephenZuc> billybigrigger: Thanks, man. I'll give it a shot and report back.
<billybigrigger> StephenZuc::: ya my bad, it is xserver-xorg
<billybigrigger> :P
<ricwelch> is there a command to do a update from a cd at the term
<tanquiol> holas
<Kebles> I have a quick question. I was trying to compile the latest stable version of the kernel (2.6.30 if I'm not mistaken), but I don't have enough space on my root partition (which holds /usr/). Could I make /usr/src as a symlink on a partition that does have enough space?
<jbriscoe> apt-get update
<monkey_d_luffy> When I try a fsck  -f  /dev/sdc1  I get this message:      resize inode not valid. Recreate<y>?         This looks like somewhat destructive.  What are my options to rescue the most amount of data?  :(  I tried a read-only mount but it didn't work.
<linuxsuperhacker> Kebles: u can build it whereever u like
<ctmjr> SBCU, what is it your trying to find the bios update?
<yadu> anyone got any idea on how to fix Open office screwed up fonts
<yadu> ???
<jbriscoe> Anyone ever heard of unknown user can't login????
<Kebles> Oh, well in that case.
<elli222> Uh, why wont dpkg-reconfigure replace deleted configuration files?
<billybigrigger> ricwelch::: you want to update from cd?
<jrib> elli222: why would you expect it to?
<billybigrigger> ricwelch::: just add your cdrom to your apt sources
<ricwelch> billybigrigger: YES
<jrib> elli222: in any case, can you be more specific?
<ricwelch> ok one sec try
<billybigrigger> ricwelch::: im pretty sure you can add the cd through synaptic too
<jbriscoe> I really need HELP!!!   can't login!!!!!
<elli222> jrib: i deleted the configuration files for libsensors3 and 4. i was kinda hoping a program with that name would replace configuration files...
<ricwelch> billybigrigger: it says "Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.10 _Intrepid Ibex_ - Release i386 (20081028)]/dists/intrepid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<ricwelch> Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.10 _Intrepid Ibex_ - Release i386 (20081028)]/dists/intrepid/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<ricwelch> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead."  sorry for big post
<FloodBot3> ricwelch: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linuxsuperhacker> jbriscoe: maybe u can with init=/bin/sh :)
<billybigrigger> ricwelch::: what are you running 8.10?
<elli222> init=/bin/bash works. sometines sh being a symlink will fail...
<jrib> elli222: I'm pretty sure it just runs the .config and .postinst files for a package (or similar).  Just purge your package and reinstall it
<elli222> there REALLY needs to be a purge-reinstall option...
<sinisterfox> ok since I'm tired og googling everything under the sun to fix my video problem (like everyone elses) I'm just gonna idle here and check back from time to time
<ricwelch> sorry here it is http://pastebin.com/d474ac8e0 the error that I get when I try and add the cdrom to the package source
<leguille> Will the newest version of WOW work under WINE 1.1.20 better than the most recent?
<ricwelch> yes 8.10 now updating to 9.04 billybigrigger
<jbriscoe> hey linuxsuperhacker... what do u mean... do i need to change init
<billybigrigger> ok
<billybigrigger> ricwelch::: then why are you updating with your 8.10 cd?
<ricwelch> because when trying update the servers fail for some reason
<billybigrigger> ricwelch::: you are running 8.10, and you want to upgrade to 9.04 correct?
<elli222> jrib, how can i forcefully purge the packages without removing other packages?
<techp> nick <purvesh>
<ricwelch> billybigrigger: that correect
<jrib> elli222: have you tried just reinstalling?
<billybigrigger> ricwelch::: k, why don't you download the 9.04 cd then?
<jbriscoe> apt-get purge "the package"
<techp> nick purvesh
<Pici> techp: /nick purvesh
<elli222> -without removing other packages-
<SBCU> well... anyways... since it seems like nobody here knows how to help me with this problem with the sound I'll be off to bed and will try some other time, good luck everybody
<jrib> elli222: you can use dpkg to force things like that
<ricwelch> billybigrigger: already done burnt also
<jbriscoe> if they are dependent then don't know
<billybigrigger> ricwelch::: ok, you have a 9.04 cd, good
<billybigrigger> ricwelch::: and you've tried to upgrade over the internet already? that failes?
<billybigrigger> ricwelch::: fails?
<elli222> ooh, dark dpkg magic...
<sinisterfox> oh So can anyone link me to a definative fix for the damn video issues plaguing the intel-onboard video systems?
<ricwelch> billybigrigger: correct both ways seem to fail
<arand> sinisterfox: maybe...
<sinisterfox> I feel like a dog chasing his tail just trying to watch some video
<billybigrigger> ricwelch::: ok
<arand> !intel | sinisterfox
<ubottu> sinisterfox: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<hatter243> !intel | sinisterfox
<billybigrigger> ricwelch::: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#Upgrading%20Using%20the%20Alternate%20CD/DVD
<billybigrigger> ricwelch::: do that
<sinisterfox> alright I'll go look
<jrib> elli222: dpkg --install --force-confmiss PACKAGE.deb   may be what you want.  You can probably pass similar flags to apt-get
<jrib> elli222: the mighty google tells me: apt-get -o DPkg::Options::="--force-confmiss" --reinstall install <packagename>
<StephenZuc> billybigrigger: Alright, so I tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and it led me through a number of prompts.
<StephenZuc> billybigrigger: I answered them all, then tried running Xorg, and got the same non-responsive garbage.
<StephenZuc> billybigrigger: I even tried going back through, selecting "no" for the framebuffer option... Same response. Everything else was related to the keyboard.
<StephenZuc> billybigrigger: Is there any way to just remove x and reinstall it?
<ikonia> StephenZuc: why do you want to do that ?
<chomwitt> in my nrc 9.04 in a netbook the gnome panel dissapead for the admin user!
<StephenZuc> ikonia: Xorg is giving me problems.
<ikonia> StephenZuc: why re-install then unless you have deleted components
<StephenZuc> ikonia: Basically, whwnever it tries to run, my screen fills up with garbage and my inputs are nonresponsive.
<ikonia> StephenZuc: what video card do you have ?
<StephenZuc> ikonia: I may have corrupted components, is my thought. Uh, lemme think...
<StephenZuc> ikonia: Diamond Radeon 9550.
<ikonia> StephenZuc: why may you have corrupted components
<microtux> hi
<ikonia> StephenZuc: what makes you think that ?
<StephenZuc> ikonia: Whenever Xorg tries to run, my system freezes up and my screen is covered with graphical garbage.
<ikonia> that does not mean you have corrupted anything - it's quite hard to corrupt something
<purvesh> how to set a password and email for my nick..any example
<jrib> elli222: what file specifically are you trying to get back?
<StephenZuc> ikonia: Well, I don't know what else to do.
<ikonia> StephenZuc: ok - so lets look at it logcically
<elli222> sensors.conf and sensors3.conf
<ikonia> StephenZuc: first thing to do is try the vesa xorg driver, have you done that yet ?
<jrib> elli222: dpkg -S /etc/sensors.conf
<microtux> i tried to mount the cdrom : mount /media/cdrom0/ ; the error was : /dev/scd0 does not exist
<Zemy> Can anyone help please? I keep getting 'Serious' Events in Firestarter from 192.168.1.1 How do I stop it?
<microtux> any help ?
<StephenZuc> ikonia: I've never even  heard of that, nor am I entirely certain HOW to "try" the vesa xorg driver.
<ikonia> StephenZuc: that's fine - just checking I'm not wasting your time
<elli222> dpkg: /etc/sensors.conf not found.
<microtux> in my fstab there is : /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<StephenZuc> ikonia: My expertise with unix extends to running the commands I read on man pages. :D
<ikonia> StephenZuc: in the file "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" you'll have a very limited set of information
<jrib> elli222: so no package owns that file
<billybigrigger> StephenZuc::: have you had ubuntu working before or is this a fresh install that won't boot?
<eirikb> Hello. How can I make a PATH globally working? I tried adding GRAILS_HOME to /etc/profile and ran export, but does not work. Must I add it to each users .profile?
<billybigrigger> ricwelch::: are those steps working for you?
<elli222> uh, dpkg-reconfigure says "not replacing deleted configuration file /etc/sensors.conf"
<racquad> hi guys. I'm running Ubuntu 9.04 and I have a problem. I've been using with a 17" Wide LCD monitor @ 1440x900, fine. But now, I need to plug into a LCD TV 32". The problem is that Ubuntu stucks @ 1024x768 and don't give me the wide options. Any idea?
<elli222> it must be owned by some package :o
<StephenZuc> billybigrigger: This is a fresh install that I had  running once after installation... Installed a ton of games and utilities (like lemon), then restarted after pulling down all the updates...
<StephenZuc> billybigrigger: These problems started on that restart.
<billybigrigger> well then ikonia might be right, you should try the vesa driver
<billybigrigger> StephenZuc::: get to a shell and sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<StephenZuc> ikonia: Alright, once I have that information, then what?
<jrib> elli222: why not read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<jrib> elli222: good luck (i must go)
<StephenZuc> Thanks, billybrigger. :) Then what?
<microtux> any suggestion ? :(
<billybigrigger> StephenZuc::: find the Driver "nvidia" or whatever in your "Device" Section, change "nvidia" to "vesa"
<mr_claus> i have a ntp-server configured on 8.04 but the client cannot sync the time due "ntpdate[19732]: no server suitable for synchronization found"
<billybigrigger> StephenZuc::: nvidia or ati?
<ikonia> StephenZuc: look for a section "device" with an identifier that is your video card
<StephenZuc> Diamond ATI Radeon 9550.
<MK13> racquad: how are you connecting to the monitor, hdmi, dvi?
<racquad> anyone? any idea?
<StephenZuc> A little old, but it works...
<billybigrigger> StephenZuc::: look for Driver "radeon" or something, but whatever it is, change it to "vesa"
<mob_> hey ll
<billybigrigger> StephenZuc::: and save and reboot
<mob_> all
<racquad> MK13: wide?
<racquad> MK13: ops, VGA
<PleXs> anyone using kvm + virt-manager?
<StephenZuc> billybigrigger and ikonia... I'll report back once I've done this, 'kay?
<kirk_> is there a good launcher program for ubuntu?  (ie i want to hit a button combination, start typing a program, and hit enter)
<billybigrigger> StephenZuc::: roger
<billybigrigger> fuffalo::: alt-f2
 * StephenZuc heads off to try it once again... And is delighted to learn about nano.
<billybigrigger> StephenZuc::: i heart nano
<billybigrigger> :P
<fuffalo> sweet, thanks billy
<VCoolio> fuffalo: gnome do, also launchy
<fuffalo> Are any of those better than another?
<fuffalo> Are there any that act like quick silver (apps + google + dictionary etc)
<fuffalo> err not quicksilver
<fuffalo> spotlight
<racquad> MK13: but I was using VGA on the 17" and it was OK
<VCoolio> fuffalo: gnome do has a lot of plugins, launchy may be a bit lighter on cpu although gnome do had improved a lot
<UbuntuBoy> Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope always freez for me
<MK13> raquad: vga is what you are using on the tv?
<fuffalo> alrighty vcool, i'll give them a try
<UbuntuBoy> Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope always freez for me
<UbuntuBoy> Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope always freez for me
<UbuntuBoy> Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope always freez for me
<FloodBot3> UbuntuBoy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MK13> racquad: are you using vga for the tv?
<sweetchildofmine> hey guys, using root to echo a different cpufreq governor value will "stay" after re-boots, right?
<ikonia> echo it where ?
<racquad> MK13: yes.
<UbuntuBoy> Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope always freez for me
<ikonia> UbuntuBoy: ok - explain
<sweetchildofmine> to the /proc thingy.
<ikonia> sweetchildofmine: no
<ikonia> sweetchildofmine: it won't stay
<racquad> MK13: that's my only option
<xcerca> i have sda1 mounted as / and sdb1 is /home ,  if i just copy the folder from sdb1 - /home to sda1 - /home then re format sdb does anyone forsee any problems with that ? i will just have to edit my fstab right ?
<sweetchildofmine>  echo performance > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor << how do I get this to stay?
<Rev_> hello, is it normal that the "top" command tells me "2 users" ?
<UbuntuBoy> Ubuntu freez i cant do anything just restart from the button in PC
<ikonia> sweetchildofmine: you need to put that in an init script or in /etc/sysctl.conf
<mob_> n e one have a aer travelmate 220 with intel 80830 graphics chipset fresh juntyinstll getting blocks over characters "IM A NOOB"
<billybigrigger> Rev_::: yes
<ikonia> UbuntuBoy: that is most likley a hardware error then
<MK13> racquad: then most likely the reason you are unable to select other displays is because those are what the tv are reporting as its supported resolutions
<billybigrigger> Rev_::: 1 user on your console, and one for your xserver
<ikonia> UbuntuBoy: hardware lockups are rarley caused by an operating system configuration
<billybigrigger> Rev_::: tty, and pts
<Rev_> billybigrigger, ok, clear explanantion thanks.
<sweetchildofmine> how do I put it in the sysctl file?
<UbuntuBoy> No Not a hardware problem because the problem have jsut 3 day's
<leguille> Is Hardy 8.04 better for gaming than Jaunty 9.04?
<ikonia> sweetchildofmine: it's a text file
<sweetchildofmine> I see some values in there, but none of them have anything to do with cpuinfo.
<billybigrigger> Rev_::: that is the other way though tty = xserver pts = console
<ikonia> UbuntuBoy: that doesn't mean it's not a hardware problem
<sweetchildofmine> do I just echo the command to the file?
<racquad> MK13: I don't think that's the case. because the TV is new and wide. It should support wide resolutions as well.. unfortunatly I don't have its part no to search the Internet
<UbuntuBoy> No Xp Run Correctly
<Rev_> billybigrigger, also, you could maybe help me further. I discovered top cause the system monitor wouldnt give me enough details about the cpu load. I just knew it was always 60% loaded. So when i type top i get this :
<ikonia> UbuntuBoy: that doesn't mean it's not a hardware problem
<billybigrigger> Rev_::: dont do it!!!
<UbuntuBoy> And Puppy Linux Run correctly but ubuntu no
<ikonia> UbuntuBoy: at what point does it lock up ?
<billybigrigger> Rev_::: don't paste here haha
<billybigrigger> Rev_::: pastebinit
<Rev_> billybigrigger,  : 3632 root      20   0  4140 1328  656 R 29.9  0.1  15:32.57 mount.ntfs-3g
<Rev_> billybigrigger, just one line is ok, right?
<billybigrigger> Rev_::: haha yeah thank god
<MK13> racquad: does the tv have hdmi input?
<billybigrigger> Rev_::: so what's the problem?
<Rev_> so, here, CPU load is the "29.9" % column
<UbuntuBoy> i Don't have this problems all day but somtimes
<ikonia> UbuntuBoy: at what point does it lock up ?
<cherva> can I start and stop a separate X screen ( on the TV ) when I want. I think it's stupid to run all the time
<billybigrigger> Rev_::: yeah
<racquad> MK13: yes, it has.
<Unpredictable> Does anyone know how to get nvidia working with nvidia geforce 5500 fx. I can't seem to get it working..
<tizbac> test
<billybigrigger> Rev_::: i would trust top over system monitor
<Rev_> billybigrigger, isnt it a little too much to use 1/3 of the cpu all the time just to have some ntfs filesystmem mounted?
<billybigrigger> Unpredictable::: your going to need to install legacy nvidia drivers
<MK13> racquad: then the vga input is probably limited seeing as the hdmi is the main input
<billybigrigger> Rev_::: well something must writing to it
<Unpredictable> billybigrigger: where do I get them and why legacy?
<UbuntuBoy> I Think the problem is caused by Screenlets
<ikonia> remove the screenlets then and test
<billybigrigger> Rev_::: maybe a bug in ntfs-3g i don't know, i don't use it
<leguille> How do you install specific drivers?
<billybigrigger> Unpredictable::: ubuntu 9.04?
<Unpredictable> billybigrigger: yes
<UbuntuBoy> Because the day of my installation of the screen Lets i Have this problems
<Rev_> billybigrigger, it is cause i am downloading a linux iso to my windows partition. so, is it the reason you think?
<xcerca> leguille  for what ?
<Rev_> billybigrigger, no extra problem?
<racquad> MK13: maybe, but I still think not likely
<billybigrigger> Rev_::: exactly why
<ikonia> UbuntuBoy: then remove the screenlets and test
<UbuntuBoy> Ok
<Rev_> billybigrigger, then, its great. Thanks for all your answers.
<billybigrigger> Rev_::: you should have mentioned that earlier :P
<leguille> xcera: Ubuntu 9.04, I am trying to install the updated driver for an AMD Athlon 1200 series
<leguille> its integrated
<billybigrigger> Unpredictable::: System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<billybigrigger> Unpredictable::: is there anything in there that suggests you can use an nvidia driver?
<UbuntuBoy> i don't have this Problem whit 8.04
<ikonia> UbuntuBoy: then remove the screenlets and test
<billybigrigger> leguille::: driver for what?
<b3nw> can anyone recommend a command line music player that supports aiff?
<xcerca> leguille , from AMD ?
<Rev_> billybigrigger, sorry ! have a nice evening, and thanks again
<billybigrigger> b3nw::: mplayer?
<StephenZuc> billybigrigger and ikonia: Alright, so, I tried nano-ing into my xorg.conf... And it worked just fine. Trouble is, there wasn't a section for my video card.
<billybigrigger> Rev_::: its a joke :P take care
<billybigrigger> StephenZuc::: there should be a "Device" section
<mark0920> quick Q. Im trying to get mplayer to play DVDs so i can get rid of totem. I have ubuntu-restricted-extras &  libdvdcss2 installed. I can play encrypted DVDs on totem but I can't play them on mplayer. Any ideas?
<Rev_> billybigrigger, thanks :)
<UbuntuBoy> I don't think this problem caused by screenlets thats just an suggeste
<billybigrigger> Rev_::: np
<Unpredictable> billybigrigger: yes the 96 and 173. But i've tried it this way plus ive tried install directly from nvidia but I got out of range then blank screen then I formated. If I use 173 from hardware I can only shuffle between 2 super low resolutions 640 being highest
<ikonia> UbuntuBoy: you just said you did think it was caused by screenlets
<ikonia> UbuntuBoy: remove the screenlets and test
<UbuntuBoy> ok
<Amorstus> lol
<billybigrigger> Unpredictable::: oh god, you've got quite a mess then haha
<StephenZuc> billybigrigger: Yeah... Section "Device" | Identifier "Configured Video Device" | Option "UseFBDev" "true" | EndSection
<Unpredictable> billybigrigger: where is the legacy u speak of
<ikonia> StephenZuc: ok - in that section add the line Driver "vesa"
<billybigrigger> StephenZuc::: add in driver "vesa"
<StephenZuc> ikonia: Just add it? Alright, will do, and will report back.
<StephenZuc> billybigrigger: 10-4, Billy.
<billybigrigger> roger
<billybigrigger> Unpredictable::: nvidia-glx-legacy
<billybigrigger> Unpredictable::: its for older nvidia cards like your 5500
<ctmjr> racquad, there are many things you can check first what graphics driver do you use
<UbuntuBoy> I Have a Old PC I dont used now i want a linux distrubution tu use't whit this pc
<ikonia> UbuntuBoy: remove the screenlets and test
<Unpredictable> billybigrigger: why doesn't ubuntus hardware suggest them then?
<billybigrigger> Unpredictable::: good question
<Unpredictable> billybigrigger: can I find it through synaptics?
<billybigrigger> yes
<mob_> trying again lol i have black boxes all over charcters on screen n e one?
<Unpredictable> billbigrigger: are the legacy up to date or old drivers for old cards?
<billybigrigger> Unpredictable::: stop
<Unpredictable> billybigrigger: stop?
<UbuntuBoy> What is the Best linux distrubution for a PC Whit 130Mo Ram and a old processeur
<xcerca> if i have in fstab that /home is on sdb , then can i just copy the /home folder to sda and delete the specifice fstab entry and have everything and sda ?
<billybigrigger> Unpredictable::: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsNvidia
<microtux> i tried to mount the cdrom : mount /media/cdrom0/ ; the error was : /dev/scd0 does not exist
<ikonia> UbuntuBoy: that is offtopic here
<microtux> in my fstab there is : /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<sinisterfox> Just wanted to come back and thank everyone for your help and I used the "Bleeding edge" method and all is doing just great video wise
<billybigrigger> Unpredictable::: meaning stop what you are doing :P
<microtux> any idea ?
<only> hi
<only> i want afriend
<xcerca> UbuntuBoy ,  there is one called DSL , check that out
<only> is there any one
<billybigrigger> Unpredictable::: it seems your 5500 isn't legacy yet
<ikonia> only: this channel is for ubuntu support discussion only
<ikonia> only: please visit freenodes website for a list of chat channels
<billybigrigger> Unpredictable::: you should be able to use the nvidia-glx driver, which is the one ubuntu suggested for you
<mob_> @ ikonia , gota min or 2?
<billybigrigger> Unpredictable::: go into hardware drivers, and install the newst driver it suggests for you
<Unpredictable> billybigrigger: nah if I do 640x480 is all I can use under nvidia settings..
<ikonia> mob_: ok, what's up?
<billybigrigger> Unpredictable::: thats fine
<sinisterfox> that ENvy program is a joke IMO
<Amorstus> only: or type /list
<ikonia> !envyng
<billybigrigger> Unpredictable::: you just need to manually add in resolutions to your xorg
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<mob_> black boxex all over screen reh jauntyinstall
<mob_> freh
<stef11> Where do I change the min password length in jauntly?
<stef11> in /etc/pam.d/common-password there ware no default values
<ikonia> mob_: oh really, what video card
<Unpredictable> billybigrigger: ok then let me do it again.. ill brb.
<StephenZuc> billybigrigger and ikonia: Alright, I added the line <tab>Driver<tab><tab>"vesa". No change when I started up Xorg.
<TheBuzzSaw> I am in need of audio assistance! -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1190238
<mob_> its an intel 80830 in a travelmate 220
<ikonia> StephenZuc: driver <space> "vesa"
<TheBuzzSaw> Message me if you can help! -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1190238
<billybigrigger> StephenZuc::: oh geez
<b3nw> can anyone recommend a command line music player that supports aiff?
<ikonia> mob_: that's odd, I'm not really aware of the 80830 card to be honest, let me have a little research
<leguille> xcera:: I belive I missed your response to my issue.
<billybigrigger> b3nw::: mplayer doesn't?
<mob_> ty
<b3nw> billybigrigger - installing to try
<sinisterfox> Is the 80830 an onboard?
<billybigrigger> b3nw::: well why keep asking your question? i answered it over 5 minutes ago
<StephenZuc> billybigrigger and ikonia: The <tab> is where I actually pressed tab, which brought the text in line with the other entries in the file. What about this is wrong, and how do I make it right?
<only> ?????
<mob_> its a 10 yr old laptop
<b3nw> billybigrigger - sorry kept getting disconnected
<billybigrigger> b3nw::: ahh
<kirk____> Is there an application that I can install that will let me hit a button (or combination fo buttons) to display all my active windows on one screen?
<sinisterfox> oh XD
<only> hi every body
<b3nw> billybigrigger - i'd ask my q and then there'd be silence, not even joins/ parts >.<
<stef11> is everybody after installing ubuntu 9.04 creating users with passwords >6 chars?
<Unpredictable> billybigrigger: ok im about to reboot, do u know what line I would add in manually to xorg.conf
<billybigrigger> Unpredictable::: yeah hold on
<sinisterfox> I use exactly 6 chars
<TheBuzzSaw> I use 8
<stef11> every day you type that?
<leguille> I have 12
<thiebaude> b3nw: mine is longer than 6  characters
<sinisterfox> I only type it for sudo cmds
<mob_> i use 1 annd want to use 0
<ziyang> does anybody know why forward/back mouse button are recognised in firefox but not konqueror?
<stef11> I would go for no password but that's not secure
<sebsebseb> hi
<thiebaude> hi sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: hi
<sinisterfox> yeah I put all my friends on user and psswrd cause they have kids
<billybigrigger> Unpredictable::: http://pastebin.com/m69e291b9
<stef11> so for people that don't have a huge pass, how can I lower the min?
<billybigrigger> Unpredictable::: you need to add in your resolutions
<thiebaude> stef11: i believe you can change your password
<Unpredictable> which part do I add in?
<billybigrigger> Unpredictable::: i would restart and boot into ubuntu in 640x480 and copy paste that
<billybigrigger> Unpredictable::: copy and paste that sample into your xorg.conf and edit it to your system's liking
<Unpredictable> so delete all of mine and copy and paste all this to use?
<stef11> oh so first make it(>6) and then change it(1)
<sinisterfox> I dunno how to lower the "acceptable" number of chars on psswrd
<billybigrigger> StephenZuc::: so it looks like Driver "vesa"
<thiebaude> stef11: cant you change it all together lower than 6?
<b3nw> billybigrigger - mmm mplayer didn't work, gave me an error, said I was missing avisynth.dll but I can't find any such mention of that in aptitude...
<fuffalo> Is it beryl that gives me the "all open windows on the screen at once" button? :)
<Unpredictable> k ill brb
<billybigrigger> StephenZuc::: we'll i've never had to help someone who's machine won't even boot the vesa driver...im started to run out of ideas myself, maybe ikonia has something for you?
<mob_> @yowx2  hot in ottawa 2day
<billybigrigger> b3nw::: linux/ubuntu/mplayer doesn't use .dll
<billybigrigger> b3nw::: that is window$ crap
<glitsj16> fuffalo: compiz has a "scale" plugin that does that yes
<b3nw> billybigrigger - I duno what to say.... http://pastebin.com/d791c27e1
<stef11> thiebaude: Yeah that would be awesome, I searched and found this string in - /etc/pam.d/common-password password     required     pam_unix.so obscure md5 added min=4 restarted no joy.
<Um_cara_qualquer> folks
<Um_cara_qualquer> someone can tell me how i install linux mint with a pen drive?
<sebsebseb> Um_cara_qualquer: Not in here, since this is Ubuntu only support
<fuffalo> glitsj16: Is compiz the same thing as beryl?  Are they one project now?
<mark0920> Would anyone be able to help me with mplayer please?
<billybigrigger> b3nw::: sudo apt-get install sox
<Um_cara_qualquer> sebsebseb: i wonder if you know what is linux mint...
<billybigrigger> b3nw::: mplayer FILE.aiff
<glitsj16> fuffalo: correct, you can do it without compiz if you like, check http://zwuser.wordpress.com/2009/05/14/expose-on-linux-without-compiz-fusion/
<sebsebseb> Um_cara_qualquer: well this is a bit sucky the unoffical Mint channel on this network hardly has anyone, and the officcial is on another network
<Rev_> how to renew a DNS adress ?
<Um_cara_qualquer> ok ok
<Um_cara_qualquer> thx...
<sebsebseb> Um_cara_qualquer:  MInt is a Linux distro that is based on Ubuntu
<Unpredictable> billybigrigger: okay im back so do I delete all of my stuff and put yours? or just the screen section part or what. Im new to linux so bare with me
<mob_> np
<Um_cara_qualquer> out a boy
<mark0920> whenever i open a dvd with mplayer i get the following error: "seek failed"
<b3nw> billybigrigger - testing.... same error with sox installed, see if you can play it? http://files.getdropbox.com/u/56629/Tink.aiff
<billybigrigger> Unpredictable::: ya copy and paste that sample INTO your screen sections
<billybigrigger> b3nw::: ill try, won't mean much, as im running 9.10 not 9.04
<b3nw> billybigrigger - if it works for you least know it can work
<billybigrigger> Playing Tink.aiff.
<billybigrigger> MPEG: Missing video stream!? Contact the author, it may be a bug :(
<b3nw> billybigrigger - >.>
<Shady_> join #ubuntu-it
<Unpredictable> billybigrigger: look at my xorg and see if it looks ok b4 I reboot. http://pastebin.com/m3d83e38a
<Rob235> how do i always manage to screw things up, i disabled gdm to install video card drivers and i re-enabled it and in the top right corner it doesnt have the icon to shutdown/restart/etc
<billybigrigger> Unpredictable::: no
<billybigrigger> Unpredictable::: take another look
<bastidrazor> Rob235, right click and add to panel..
<Unpredictable> billybigrigger: at what part?
<stef11> if you remove the switch user applet the shutdown, restart,... are added to the system menu, dunnu if this helps
<billybigrigger> Unpredictable::: read it from top to bottom, there's 2 things wrong with it
<TheMG> hey, i just installed ubuntu 9.04 and my preferred resolution isnt available...
<billybigrigger> Unpredictable::: HINT montior and device
<billybigrigger> Unpredictable::: HINT they don't match
<Rob235> oh yea i saw an error about switch user ended abruptly or something, so what can i do
<maco> billybigrigger, is condescension that necessary?
<Unpredictable> billybigrigger: lol which part. I meaN i copied what u had, dang im dumb.
<kevin_> hello i am able to use console audio progs from gnome-terminal but not from a pure console. how can i fix this?
<billybigrigger> Unpredictable::: not dumb, your just not looking
<billybigrigger> Unpredictable::: Identifier      "Configured Monitor"
<Unpredictable> billybigrigger: is it the part I copied in or my part I already had
<billybigrigger> Unpredictable::: Monitor     "My Monitor"
<billybigrigger> Unpredictable::: same with your Device
<billybigrigger> they don't match
<billybigrigger> make them match
<billybigrigger> hint, make the text inside of " " match
<billybigrigger> make it whatever you want
<TheMG> unpredictable?
<Unpredictable> billybigrigger: so where it says my monitor. make it say configured?
<billybigrigger> Unpredictable::: sure
<TheMG> what is that?
<Unpredictable> billybigrigger: and where it says configured device make it also say configured monitor? or no
<billybigrigger> no
<billybigrigger> your 2 montiors must match each other
<cody> adobe wont let me click allow or deny for my webcam and mic in firefox
<billybigrigger> your 2 devices must match each other
<cody> is there a way to fix that?
<TomV-415> I have the same challenge : two monitors that are different sizes - right now, there's a "blindspot" below the smaller monitor.
<Unpredictable> got ya
<Unpredictable> js
<TheMG> my two monitors are acting up, too!
<TomV-415> I'm wondering if using the NVIDIA X Server settings might help.  There's an option, "Separate X screen (requires X restart)", how do I get the X restart to happend?
<Unpredictable> billybigrigger: thx for being patient, 2nd day using linux..
<billybigrigger> Unpredictable::: no problem
<Unpredictable> billybigrigger: is this what u want?http://pastebin.com/m7d8cfead
<billybigrigger> Unpredictable::: im not here to do all the grunt work though :P you might have to use the old noggin a bit yourself :P
<billybigrigger> Unpredictable::: its not what i want
<bastidrazor> TomV-415, which version of ubuntu?
<billybigrigger> Unpredictable::: your the one that wants it :P
<TomV-415> the "TwinView" mode assumes the monitors are the same size.  Windoz seems to be able to adjust to the different size monitors... maximize works in the current windw.
<Unpredictable> billybigrigger: ok is that what I want?
<Unpredictable> lol
<TomV-415> I'm using 9.04 now, same issue in 8.04 before my upgrade.
<billybigrigger> Unpredictable::: but yes, that looks better
<Driggo> hi
<Unpredictable> billybigrigger: ok save and reboot correct?
<bastidrazor> TomV-415,  alt sysrq k will restart X
<billybigrigger> TomV-415::: install nvidia-xserver-settings
<cody> is that a no?
<billybigrigger> TomV-415::: my bad, nvidia-settings
<billybigrigger> Unpredictable::: yes, giver
<Unpredictable> brb
<TomV-415> bastidrazor:  thanks - I'll try that.
<sylvanus_> What command do I need to enter upon connecting to a irc room?
<aaditya> How should I request a package in Ubuntu repos to be updated to the latest available version upstream?
<TomV-415> billybigrigger: thanks I'l try that too!
<DigitalKiwi> he's not very unpredictable if he tells us he's coming back now is he
<DigitalKiwi> maybe if he doesn't come back he will live up to his name
<cryptide> No package 'pygtk-2.0' found
<cryptide>  -- sudo apt-get install pygtk-2.0
<bastidrazor> TomV-415, run nvidia-settings if things don't work out right this time around. sudo nvidia-settings
<cryptide> doesn't work
<DigitalKiwi> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<billybigrigger> DigitalKiwi::: well if he doesn't come back there's always hope his problem is fixed
<Eevee> I use network-manager-vpnc with a cisco vpn.  worked fine in 8.10.  since 9.04, the connection stops working entirely (everything times out, no DNS, but connection does NOT drop) exactly eight hours after connecting, and the syslog starts saying 'HMAC mismatch in ESP mode' repeatedly.  server has a timeout, but it's 24h.  google reveals nothing enlightening.  ideas?
<billybigrigger> Unpredictable::: any luck?
<Unpredictable> billybigrigger: no and I went to settings and still the same 2 lame resos :(
<DigitalKiwi> Unpredictable: we have taken a vote and decided you need to change your name to "Predictable"
<billybigrigger> Unpredictable::: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<anom01y> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<billybigrigger> Unpredictable::: and yes, DigitalKiwi is right, before you get anymore help you MUST change your name, since saying your coming back isn't Unpredictable
<DigitalKiwi> ^_^
<Unpredictable> billybigrigger: lol how about ill change it to retard :). so why do I need to get nvidia settings again if I have it?
<billybigrigger> Unpredictable::: run nvidia settings, its a window$-like nvidia config
<Predictable> :)
<billybigrigger> Unpredictable::: you should be able to change screen resolutions there
<billybigrigger> Predictable::: there we go :P
<DigitalKiwi> lmao
<DigitalKiwi> that made my day, thanks
<glitsj16> aaditya: you can add a bug to the package in question on bugs.launchpad.net and mark it as wishlist (feature request) perhaps
<Predictable> billybigrigger: I did try to run it I never did redownload it, but I did run it and thats where I only have 2 settings of resolutions.
<billybigrigger> hmm
<aaditya> glitsj16: thanks
<Predictable> system,admin, nvidia settins right? It install when i got drivers
<fuffalo> I installed compiz-fusion, but I can't seem to find out how to use the things I'm enabling, like desktop-cube.  Google says ctrl+alt+mouse, but that doesn't seem to work - am i missing something?
<aaditya> fuffalo: ccsm is a nice tool to configure compiz
<fuffalo> That's what I'm using
<billybigrigger> Predictable::: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1183938
<Predictable> billybigrigger: yeah thats where ive been going to see if I could change resolution.
<billybigrigger> Predictable::: try some settings from that post
<mark0920> fuffalo i  wld just reset the key bindings to something u like.
<glitsj16> fuffalo: how did you start compiz after installing it?
<mark0920> and have u enabled rotate cube?
<billybigrigger> Predictable::: im going to grab some grub, and will be back if you need further assistance
<fuffalo> oh I didn't enable cube rotation :>
<billybigrigger> Predictable::: there are some other xorg.conf options you can try out in that post i sent you
<fuffalo> That would be the problem.. ;p
<Predictable> billybigrigger: ok thx
<aaditya> fuffalo: did you try this for the desktop cube: Ctrl + Alt + drag the desktop using your mouse
<fuffalo> I just needed to enable rotation as well, that's working
<fuffalo> And what do i use to show all open windows at once?  Which plugin is that?
<ctmjr> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Eevee> fuffalo: Scale is like OS X's Exposé
<fuffalo> ahh cool, thanks eevee
<Eevee> fuffalo: there's also another plugin that lets you type while Scale is active and filter by window title, which is cool
<stef11> is 85° a normal temperature for a video card?
<mike> hey
<mattalexx> Anyone found a good solution to Flash 10's prolem where video studders when it's full screen in Jaunty?
<Guest97233> i have a geforce 4 when i enable the drivers i get a black screen after reboot. The black screen comes right where the login screen should be
<mattalexx> I was going to build a media PC with Ubuntu but this is a dealbreaker :-)
<AndryZ> anyone can help me reinstalling a wifi card which already appears on lspci?
#ubuntu 2009-06-18
<Guest97233> Why do you want to reinstall andry ?
<AndryZ> Guest97233: it doesnt show up with iwconfig anymore
<AndryZ> after a upgrade
<mike222> are you using any weird drivers ?
<mike222> like airmon ?
<AndryZ> nono
<thiebaude> ActionParsnip: yo
<ActionParsnip> hey guys, where does swiftfox keep its plugins folder?
<AndryZ> it always worked
<AndryZ> I dunno what happened
<AndryZ> but it's an atheros adaptor
<edbian> ActionParsnip: All configuration for pretty much every program is kept in either /home/.programname (hidden files)  Or in /etc/<something>
<AndryZ> so it should work with no problems
<mike222> ya
<adac> is teher a tool that wakes my pc up in the morning and sounds the wakup alarm?
<mike222> i dono still waiting for my atheros card to show up in the mail
<mike222> does it show up in the network manger ?
<ActionParsnip> edbian: yeah but ive put the flash .so file in a billion folders but still get no flash
<velcroshooz> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<mike222> Anyone installed the nvidia drivers then restarted and their screen was black ?
<TimMc> Is there any way to restore an *existing* Ubuntu system backup into an encrypted LVM, including the partitioning?
<mike222> you can mount the existing partition
<TimMc> I just discovered that the Live CD does not know how to mount the LUKS LVM that the alternate installer created. :-/
<mike222> not sure about making it into a encrypted lvm
<mike222> bye
<edbian> ActionParsnip: Maybe this helps?? http://forums.getswiftfox.com/viewtopic.php?t=72&sid=76489ad2f40dd7ed20d421103ece11bb
<TimMc> The problem I'm having is that while I can certainly copy files into a running Ubuntu system that uses encrypted LVM, that's no good for backup/restore.
<TimMc> I need a way to fiddle with a stopped encrypted LVM.
<ActionParsnip> edbian: let me check
<glitsj16> ActionParsnip: have you tried setting plugin.expose_full_path in swiftfox about:config yet? That might give a clue as to where it expects things to reside
<mattalexx> I was going to build a media PC with Ubuntu but this is a dealbreaker :-)
<mattalexx> Anyone found a good solution to Flash 10's prolem where video studders when it's full screen in Jaunty?
<StephenZuc> There's an Ubuntu installer that'll pull down all the actual data itself, right, rather than having it compressed on the CD?
<TimMc> StephenZuc: Look for the netboot installer.
<StephenZuc> TimMc: thanks!
<ActionParsnip> glitsj16: i'll ceck that out
<TimMc> StephenZuc: It's great if you don't have access to external media, like when I had a computer with a broken optical drive
<TimMc> and it couldn't boot from USB
<TimMc> All I did was save the linux and initrd.gz files in the root directory and manually load them from the grub screen
<TimMc> StephenZuc: PM me if you need help with netboot
<StephenZuc> TimMc: There a page out there with more info thaty ou're familiar with? I tried google and all I'm getting is discussion on the ubuntu forums.
<racecar56> whenever i move/add/whatever items on my panel and then log out and back in it acts like i don't do anything, help?
<StephenZuc> Aha! help.ubuntu.com/community/installation/netboot
<bullzeye95> hello, I'm having a problem with my wireless adapter (TEW-424UB, with [I think] drivers called 8187b, thought I'm not really sure if that is a driver :\).  It keeps losing connection for minutes at a time, and fluctuates between 100% signal to 20-40%.  I can't seem to get the right drivers working
<racecar56> bullzeye95, trendnet?
<bullzeye95> yes
<racecar56> bullzeye95, ahhhh cheap
<racecar56> bullzeye95, :P
<racecar56> bullzeye95, at least my router from there is cheap
<bullzeye95> hehe, I figured it would suffice for one room over ^.^
<racecar56> whenever i move/add/whatever items on my panel and then log out and back in it acts like i never changed anyhting with the panel, what is going on?
<ibmman> how do i mount my floppy drive in ubuntu?
<racecar56> ibmman, sudo modprobe floppy if it isnt already
<ActionParsnip> screw it. i'll keep bloated ol firefox
<racecar56> ibmman, then sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mnt
<racecar56> ibmman, then look inside /mnt when it's done and you'll see whats in the floppy
<racecar56> also see...
<racecar56> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<bastidrazor> !floppy > ibmman
<ubottu> ibmman, please see my private message
<Ty> When i run my screensaver it sets my key layout back to Qwerty sometimes.  How do I stop this?
<RussellChamp> hey, can anybody help me with a problem related to upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10?
<sebsebseb> RussellChamp: maybe
<sebsebseb> !details |  RussellChamp
<ubottu> RussellChamp: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Samushka> clear
<eric__> mudkips
<Ty> I liek mudkips :3
<OneirosFade> Hey everyone
<ldiamond> I have 2 monitors, I want both to have their own application bar (at the bottom) but I want to be able to drag application on either sides. Both can have the top bar + icons or not, I dont care about that. How can I do this? I have nvidia drivers installed
<racecar56> when i modify the order of the applets on the panel it dosent save changes, help? this is driving me nuts
<xcerca> im in a recovry terminal now and i want to copy everything from a device (/dev/sdb1) that i've mounted to /mnt/sdb1 to another folder /home/  when i do "cp /mnt/sdb1/ /home" i keep getting omitting directory /mnt/sdb1  ?  is there another command i should be using ?
<david___> alright guys, i have a really simple question. if i wanted to search a folder with ls for all .dat files "ls *.dat" but then print the output of that to another file, how would i do it? i'm new to piping
<bastidrazor> xcerca, cp -R
<xcerca> what does the -R do ?
<bastidrazor> xcerca, recursive .. it will include all directories
<xcerca> ok cool , thanks
<Eevee> err cp will copy the files, not the list
<Eevee> xcerca: ls *.dat > outfile
<Eevee> xcerca: or if you want to descend, find . -name \*.dat > outfile
<racecar56> when i modify the order of the applets on the panel it dosent save changes when i log out, how to fix
<david___> is there anyway to append a bit of text before the output file is created eevee?
<xcerca> Eevee , thx
<mdg> david___: ls *.dat > dat.txt
<david___> i have ls give me all the .dats, but then i want a text file that simply appends "plot" to the beginning of each. like "plot xxx.dat"
<mdg> david___: I'm sure there is - but I can't recall
<david___> for gnu plot >.<
<mdg> david___: is plot supposed to be part of the name?
<Eevee> david___: for file in *.dat; do echo plot $file; done > outfile
<david___> ehhh, what would the command look like i'm confuse d now with the variable
<Eevee> that's the whole thing
<david___> oh gotcha it's a for loop
<Eevee> yeah
<david___> lemme try it >.<
<Eevee> works exactly how it reads
<david___> thanks man that's pretty awesome
<Eevee> np
<mdg> Anyone here use the new fluxbox?
<Amorstus> How would I extract all the files from an ISO including hidden ones? The extraction tool built into ubuntu only shows the normal files, are the hidden ones in the folder that it makes?
<sebsebseb> Amorstus: extract from an ISO why?
<mdg> In the new fluxbox, can submenus be torn off and made to stay open, and just close the main menu?
<Amorstus> sebsebseb: It's a very long story. I just need the files out so I can edit them (All of the files) and fix a couple of files that are causing errors
<max__> Can someone help me configure my Atheros wireless card?
<sebsebseb> Amorstus: issues such as?
<ju> alguem
<nnorbi> Amorstus: why don't you just mount the iso file? Then you could copy the files from it.
<ju> no ablas english
<bugo> how do i switch from a full screen game like nexiuz to another application without closing the game?
<shockmount> whatsup folks
<ju> alguem potuguese?
<mdg> bugo You mean like alt + tab???
<david___> hmm eevee one more thing, can that filename.dat be enclosed in ''
<bugo> mdg  yes
<david___> i think it cancels out the variable somehow
<mdg> bugo: same in linux
<deco_> ubuntu is for noobs! long live debian !!!!!
<bugo> mdg its not working with this game
<Eevee> david___: yes, the shell will consume the quotes.  you want to replace $file with "'$file'"
<ju> oi
<ju> hi
<Unpredictable> billybigrigger: not sure if ur back but ive fiddled with it and nothing.. this is so ridiculous
<mdg> bugo h..... then I'm not sure how you do that
<xcerca> what's the purpose of the /home/lost+found/ folder ?
<arand> mdg: bugo: not. If the game is not programmed to allow alt-tab, you're in the mud.
<Eevee> david___: single-quotes mean "everything in here is one argument and ignore all special characters".  double-quotes are the same but special characters are honored
<ju> ???????????????????????????????????????????????the books and the tlabe?
<glitsj16> xcerca: that is the default folder for recovered files i believe
<Eevee> "not allowing alt-tab" is such a fucking rude thing for a program to do
<racecar56> when i modify the order of the applets on the panel it dosent save changes when i log out, how to fix
<Eevee> as is starting in full screen by default
<Eevee> drives me crazy
<deco_> racecar56: use debian
<racecar56> deco_, why am i here
<deco_> deco_: don't know , beats me
<webpigeon> Amorstus, have you tried unetbooin?
<racecar56> whats the minimum ram for ubuntu 9.04 again?
<mob__> ? where is xorgconfig file please
<racecar56> 256 mb?
<thiebaude> racecar56: yes
<Amorstus> webpigeon: No, not yet
<racecar56> thiebaude, thx
<deco_> mob__: in your system
<mob__> ty...
<thiebaude> np
<racecar56> thiebaude, know the minimum hard drive space?
<mob__> where?
<webpigeon> abosamoor, it might be worth giving it a go, you don't burn to usb disks :P
<Amorstus> webpigeon: Just do sudo apt-get install unetbooin?
<thiebaude> racecar56: 4gb
<racecar56> unetbootin is old in repos
<NetLarIrvine> How do I get Virtual Box screen to be bigger??
<webpigeon> Amorstus, should work, not on ubuntu at the moment, so i can't check the repo
<racecar56> get the binary from sf
<Amorstus> webpigeon: K, ill try it right now
<deco_> NetLarIrvine: get a bigger screen :-)
<bastidrazor> mob__, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Amorstus> webpigeon: Nope, not in there
<NetLarIrvine> It does not fill up the screen now
<mob__> ty ;]
<webpigeon> racecar56, you know, every time i go to sf it looks different
<nnorbi> NetLarIrvine: press right ctrl + f  it will put it on full screen
<racecar56> webpigeon, unetbootin.sf.net
<bastidrazor> deco_, sarcasm isn't the preferred method of helping
<xcerca> instead of copying a folder from one place to another on the same hdd is there a way to just rename the folder  instead of cp /abcd/list /wxyz/list like rename /abcd/list/ /wxzy/list ?
<webpigeon> Amorstus, http://sourceforge.net/projects/unetbootin/ as racecar56 said, you'll get a more upto date copy from there
<Eevee> mv
<xcerca> thx
<Eevee> there is a 'rename' but it doesn't do what you think
<Husaini> !gits
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gits
<xcerca> ok
<Cmclean> How do you run a web server on Ubuntu that is GUI based?
<Husaini> !apache
<deco_> Cmclean: install debian
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<racecar56> webpigeon, Amorstus besides the one from the repos is even older than the ubuntu itself :P
<NetLarIrvine> It does not increase the operating system window if you put it in full screen
<webpigeon> racecar56, oh dear... xD
<bastidrazor> NetLarIrvine, you need to change the resolution of the guest OS
<Cmclean> What is the difference between Desktop and Server versions of Ubuntu?
<racecar56> webpigeon, i know... cURL 7.16.2 for the fail
<billybigrigger> Cmclean::: server comes with no gui installed
<racecar56> webpigeon, man... HARDY has a newer version (i think)
<TheMG> how do i make ubuntu recognise a program by just its name in the shell?
<webpigeon> Cmclean, server has no gui
<webpigeon> racecar56, XD
<NetLarIrvine> ahh ok
<racecar56> brb
<TheMG> i.e. without the path
<arand> TheMG: aliases?
<billybigrigger> Cmclean::: they both use the same software repos, but they have have different set of software installed by default
<bastidrazor> TheMG, add it to /usr/local/bin
<Bootee> hey guys trying to increase the size of my ubuntu boot partition. i tryed gparted. but the partition i need to make bigger is at the end of the disk.
<Cmclean> OK so server requires less hardware? And also, does a server need a monitor?
<InfoNutz> no
<Eevee> Cmclean: no, I run ubuntu server on my..  well, server
<Cmclean> What?
<Cmclean> Can i use an old computer as a server?
<Eevee> sure, you can use whatever you want as a server
<Raydiation> how often does ubuntu release updates?
<webpigeon> Cmclean, a server is not for games and stuff.... you do know that... right?
<Eevee> Raydiation: new versions or just updates to programs?
<billybigrigger> Cmclean::: yes
<Cmclean> Yes
<Xet> Hello please This is driving me insane I hope you can help me out! well I have a mic (a complete headset),and when I try to talk through Tokbox there's a weird problemeople have told me that they hear Echoes from my computer, and I have my headset on! (Note: I don't have Speakers) , I've been trying to do something (the speaker icon in the volume control)
<billybigrigger> Cmclean::: want to see a picture of my server?
<Cmclean> I want to run web pages, etc.
<Xet> and nothing..., ah! and the weirdest is that in the options tab --> where It says Options select a mic, It says MIC 1 AND MIC 2; where's that MIC 2?
<Cmclean> billybigrigger: sure
<Bootee> how can i add a boot partition to the ubuntu boot loader (grub i think))
<bastidrazor> Xet, possibly you could mute that mic in the sound settings?
<billybigrigger> Cmclean::: http://imagebin.ca/view/NTFzDoWU.html
<TheMG> bastidrazor: do i move the bin alone, or all its files?
<Cmclean> Also, a friend let me have access to his server a while ago... and it had buttons and stuff to add and remove things. It was really easy. What was that?
<Eevee> Cmclean: was this through a web browser?
<arand> Xet: Yea, normally there a re several superfluous options in the volume control... One reason could be if you have some internal mic working along as well?
<billybigrigger> Cmclean::: its running 9.04 server, 40gb hdd, 1gb ram, running apache/mysql/php/dovecot/postfix/webmail
<billybigrigger> Cmclean::: runs like a top
<bastidrazor> TheMG, just the bin.. the bin will have to know where its files are.
<Cmclean> Eevee: yes
<Eevee> Cmclean: was probably cpanel or such then
<TheMG> bastidrazor: its files are all on my memory stick
<TheMG> bastidrazor: im doubting it knows that
<Xet> arand: that's what I don't know, the internal mic thing,sorry I'm a newbie
<Cmclean> billybigrigger:  so you mean that is a picture of your desktop and it is communitating to your server through something?
<billybigrigger> Cmclean::: no that is the server
<billybigrigger> Cmclean::: in virtual box :P
<Cmclean> Eevee: is cPanel hard to set up/possible?
<xcerca> eevee can i pm you real quick ? i just need some help with a command ?
<Cmclean> billybigrigger: why virtual box?
<billybigrigger> Cmclean::: it replaced my old pentium server, that was a loud ass energy hog
<Eevee> xcerca: why not ask here?
<bastidrazor> TheMG, you could symlink the bin and leave the original where it is.
<billybigrigger> Cmclean::: better on the environment than have an old pos computer sitting in the corning of my room being loud and wasting power
<Cmclean> billybigrigger: what do you mean by webmail?
<Eevee> Cmclean: I don't think it's hard to set up, but honestly I prefer to run without it
<arand> Xet: well internal mics are sneaky anyhow, what happens if you disconnect the external mic and talk, they hear anything?
<billybigrigger> Cmclean::: http://webmail.thefrozencanuck.ca
<bastidrazor> TheMG, sudo ln -s /path/to/binfile /usr/local/bin/binfile
<Xet> arand: They hear like a feedback from the computer according to them of course
<billybigrigger> Cmclean::: i use my virtual server as a mail server, i get my mail billybigrigger@thefrozencanuck.ca via Thunderbird, or Webmail, where i am
<Cmclean> billybigrigger: so is all the mail on that computer?
<billybigrigger> Cmclean::: yeah
<JohnWittle> Opera fails to recognise my java installation.
<JohnWittle> Why is this?
<billybigrigger> Cmclean::: its just an AJAX client that connects to my imap/smtp server on my server
<Cmclean> How good does your hardware have to be to run a basic web server or two?
<JohnWittle> I put /usr/bin/java (which is the output of which java) into the dialog box
<billybigrigger> Cmclean::: minimal
<JohnWittle> and it says "unable to locate valid java install; choose a different directory"
<topchef> hi can anyone help me connect to my wifi network with my asus eeepc using ubuntu 8.0.4?
<Cmclean> So is this the easiest way to host a website?
<billybigrigger> Cmclean:::  5578 billybig  20   0 1656m 1.1g  54m S    1 27.8  54:09.55 VirtualBox
<xcerca> ok ,  i have everything from my old /home/ (on on different hdd) folder cped to /home/sdb1/  , and in the folder is myname folder , and i just want that whole folder to go up one level and keep the same name , when i try cp /home/sdb1 /home it gets the  obvious error,  file is the same
<arand> Xet: I'm really not sure what it could be, the internal mic was a guess, if not, I'm afraid I have no clue.
<topchef> i also have netbook remix installed, but can get into terminal.
<webpigeon> Cmclean, no, it's the most complex way
<billybigrigger> Cmclean::: thats my server, only using 27% of my memory
<Cmclean> oh great
<Eevee> Cmclean: the *easiest* way is to pay $5 for an existing host
<billybigrigger> Cmclean::: and i allocated it 1GB
<billybigrigger> Cmclean::: you can run a server from 20gb hdd and 512meg ram if you want
<xcerca> n/m   i got it
<billybigrigger> Cmclean::: its headless, you don't need a gui
<Cmclean> Well I want gui....
<webpigeon> Cmclean, the easyest way is to find a free website, there is only about... oooh, 20 billon free hosts out there.
<billybigrigger> Cmclean::: then its not a server
<Eevee> billybigrigger: what about windows server  :P
<Cmclean> Yah how good is windows server?
<billybigrigger> Eevee::: haha why would you even ask?
<Eevee> Cmclean: when they say "no GUI" they mean there's no desktop.  you can run web interfaces like cpanel
<echinos> Ok... i was listening to a network stream, and the sound started jittering. It's still doing it - it sounds like a machine gun, repeating a fraction of a second of sound. I closed the app that was playing the sound, but the jittering is still happening. How can I find out what the issue is and fix it without rebooting?
<webpigeon> Cmclean, windows server is rubbish
<Royall> I honestly think that My Chemical Romance just crashed my compiz
<echinos> I have had these problems before, but not for a couple months
<Eevee> Cmclean: I hear it's a better desktop than regular windows!  but can't speak for how it is as a server.  having to use remote desktop to do anything seems like a colossal pain though
<billybigrigger> webpigeon::: how is running a virtual server the most complicated way to run a webserver?
<webpigeon> Eevee, why waste rescourses running a desktop on a mashine
<TwoToneSpirit> I am booted in a Live CD.  I have three hard drives - some with multiple partitions.  How can I find out (for GRUB purposes) which are called what? (ie hd0, hd1, hd2, etc)
<webpigeon> billybigrigger, because you've attually got to maintain the server, and he's not talking about an VM, he's talking about running ubuntu-server on old hardware
<billybigrigger> TwoToneSpirit::: sudo fdisk -l
<billybigrigger> TwoToneSpirit::: sda1 = 0,0 in grub
<billybigrigger> TwoToneSpirit::: sda2 0,1.....sda3 0,2
<billybigrigger> TwoToneSpirit::: sdb1 1,0......sdb2 1,1
<billybigrigger> webpigeon::: why waste energy? recycle the old pos server and run a vm
<billybigrigger> webpigeon::: its not any more complicated that ACTUALLY running a server
<billybigrigger> and its more EE
<webpigeon> billybigrigger, thats my point...
<billybigrigger> webpigeon::: you make it sound like running a virtual server is complicated, when its not
<webpigeon> billybigrigger, he has 0 experance with servers, so why not get a managed shared host?
<billybigrigger> webpigeon::: i didn't either
<TwoToneSpirit> billybigrigger:  ...and how can I tell which partition I need to point to for a (shudder) windows installation?  I tried setting it to 1,0 which is an NTFS partition that has windows installed, and I get error 22
<billybigrigger> webpigeon::: i had my 9.04 server in Vbox running web/mysql/php/dovecot/postfix/roundcube/drupal running in a few hours
<webpigeon> billybigrigger, because he didn't want to learn how to use terminal,
<billybigrigger> TwoToneSpirit::: sudo grub
<billybigrigger> TwoToneSpirit::: grub> find /grub/stage1
<webpigeon> billybigrigger, and i take it before those few hours you didn't know what a server was?
<billybigrigger> TwoToneSpirit::: oh nevermind, i read that wrong
<billybigrigger> TwoToneSpirit::: you want to run windows?
<TwoToneSpirit> billybigrigger: I just want to figure out what i need to put in grub.lst to point to the windows installation
<billybigrigger> https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<billybigrigger> TwoToneSpirit::: oooh
<pw-toxic> hi, i'd like to know what the different colors of ls mean: http://files.getdropbox.com/u/1147499/ls-colors.png  the files wich are marked with dark green cause problems to me, but the light green work fine for me
<racecar56> back
<pw-toxic> i have no clue whats going on there ;)
<billybigrigger> TwoToneSpirit::: did grub detect windows?
<billybigrigger> TwoToneSpirit::: look in your menu.lst and see if theres a stanza for windows
<susbwoy_> Is there a tool in ubuntu I can use to find out all domains youtube.com has in use?
<ldiamond> I made nvidia rewrite my xorg.conf and now I have no sound. Can anyone give me a hand fixing this?
<TwoToneSpirit> billybigrigger:  There is - it's the one I put there.  How can I compell grub to attempt to detect windows?
<bastidrazor> pw-toxic, use ls -al and you'll see the permissions and ownership.. that should explain it a bit more
<Eevee> pw-toxic: what do you mean, 'cause problems'?
<racecar56> !fstab | racecar56
<ubottu> racecar56, please see my private message
<billybigrigger> TwoToneSpirit::: Put your Windows stanza before or after AUTOMAGIC KERNEL LIST in the menu.lst
<MaT-dg1> looking for a lightweight torrent client, preferably cross-platform, lot's of features (through plugins is also ok) like azureus/vuze
<billybigrigger> TwoToneSpirit::: can you pastebin your menu.list so i can see it btw?
<bastidrazor> !torrent > MaT-dg1
<ubottu> MaT-dg1, please see my private message
<ha1331> any suggestions how I could receive data in tcp/udp (not http) and be able to handle the data using php?
<ctmjr> MaT-dg1, if you like azureus/vuze there is one for linux in the repo's
<MaT-dg1> ctmjr: using it atm but lately it started crashing pretty often and I'm looking for a (lightweight) native client with the saem features as azureus/vuze (wich I like very much)
<billybigrigger> try deluge
<billybigrigger> deluge is lot lighter than azureus/vuze
<racecar56> when i modify the order of the applets on the panel it dosent save changes when i log out, how to fix
<billybigrigger> the applets on the right side?
<billybigrigger> by the clock and time and such?
<billybigrigger> racecar56::: ?
<racecar56> billybigrigger, just the stuffs on panels
<racecar56> billybigrigger, or in my case panel
<racecar56> billybigrigger, they go nuts in order and they don't save changes
<billybigrigger> which panel? top or bottom panel?
<racecar56> billybigrigger, i have only a bottom panel
<MaT-dg1> billybigrigger: it seems deluge's features can compete with azureus/vuze's, I'll try it out :)
<racecar56> billybigrigger, i customized it
<billybigrigger> racecar56::: show me
<billybigrigger> cronic84
<araku> what's a good open source free linux download manager
<racecar56> billybigrigger, wait i found why
<billybigrigger> hehe
<racecar56> wxdfast?
<billybigrigger> why?
<jrib> araku: d4x ?
<racecar56> billybigrigger, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/44082 that is why D:
<TwoToneSpirit> billybigrigger:  Well, I can't connect with the computer in question.  What will make grub detect windows and insert the stanza itself?
<scunizi> Is there a color "sipper" tool for gnome to discover the RGBa numerical number of an onscreen color?
<topchef> anyone have experience with Ubuntu Remix on Asus EEE pc?
<ibmman> on <racecar56> ibmman, then sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mnt
<ibmman> what file system type do i pick
<ibmman> for floppy
<racecar56> ibmman, it should detect automatically
<racecar56> ibmman, maybe the floppy is damage
<billybigrigger> TwoToneSpirit::: i asked you to pastebin your menu.lst
<billybigrigger> TwoToneSpirit::: lets have a look
<billybigrigger> TwoToneSpirit::: i don't know about grub legacy, but i know grub 2 with probe for os's
<topchef> anyone anyone?
<billybigrigger> s/with/will
<ibmman> alexander@alexander-station:~$ sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mnt
<ibmman> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<TwoToneSpirit> billybigrigger:  I can't paste it because I can't connect with that computer
<billybigrigger> TwoToneSpirit::: well i can't help much more
<billybigrigger> TwoToneSpirit::: whats your error?
<mparker5398> im gitting an error message when i download updates please help
<ctmjr> TwoToneSpirit, try sudo update-grub
<TwoToneSpirit> billybigrigger, ctmjr: error 22
<racecar56> TwoToneSpirit, dun dun
<racecar56> TwoToneSpirit, that one drove me nuts for quite some time
<billybigrigger> well google
<billybigrigger> grub errorr 22
<billybigrigger> 22 : No such partition
<billybigrigger> edit your menu.lst again
<billybigrigger> whatever entry you have for windows isn't right
<{newbie}> hi does anyonw know where can i find the mysql/bin directory?
<billybigrigger> {newbie} locate mysql
<TwoToneSpirit> racecar56, ctmjr, billybigrigger: error 22 is apparently that the multiboot kernel must load before modules.  What does this mean?
<mparker5398> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<mparker5398> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<TwoToneSpirit> billybigrigger:  I took out the entry for windows, and yet the problem persists
<jrib> mparker5398: did you try doing what it says?
<billybigrigger> TwoToneSpirit::: Error 22 is no partition, so what ever your trying to boot, has the wrong config in menu.lst
<mparker5398> im new to ubuntu and dont no how to do anything yet
<billybigrigger> TwoToneSpirit::: where are you getting your info?
<racecar56> TwoToneSpirit, if i were you i'd reinstall grub
<racecar56> TwoToneSpirit, maybe that would help
<MaT-dg1> topchef: I installed a ubuntu based distro on a eee700 couple of months ago
<TwoToneSpirit> racecar56:  sounds wonderful!  How?
<billybigrigger> TwoToneSpirit::: sudo grub
<billybigrigger> TwoToneSpirit::: grub> find /grub/stage1
<racecar56> TwoToneSpirit, it's on a thread lemme find it
<racecar56> TwoToneSpirit, nvm billy has it
<billybigrigger> root (hdX,X)
<billybigrigger> setup (hdX)
<scott_> i'm having a few problems with my tv card, I can't seem to get the colour right, and I don't have my tv standard to select either, i should be using PAL-I
<scott_>  with NTSC, I see the picture but with no colour
<TwoToneSpirit> racecar56:  I have looked, and i can't find the definitive "reinstall grub" thread
<billybigrigger> quit and reboot
<racecar56> TwoToneSpirit, ill help
<scott_> the input source is an xbox 360 :D
<billybigrigger> TwoToneSpirit::: i just typed it out to you
<scott_> via composite
<TwoToneSpirit> billybigrigger: find /grub/stage1 gives error 15.  find /boot/grub/stage1 give (h1, 1)
<billybigrigger> then  use 1,1
<billybigrigger> for X,X
<racecar56> TwoToneSpirit, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=117829&postcount=2
<TwoToneSpirit> What is find /boot/grub/stage1 telling me?
<billybigrigger> TwoToneSpirit::: root (hd1,1)
<billybigrigger> TwoToneSpirit::: setup (hd1)
<billybigrigger> TwoToneSpirit::: quit and reboot
<racecar56> TwoToneSpirit, notice that dosent say anything about find /boot/grub/stage1
<TwoToneSpirit> billybigrigger:  What is the find command telling me?
<billybigrigger> TwoToneSpirit::: where to setup grub
<billybigrigger> TwoToneSpirit::: its telling you where your boot partition is
<TwoToneSpirit> billybigrigger:  Because it is set this way in my bios?  I actually don't want it at hd1,1
<racecar56> does ubuntu work with a Intel PRO/1000 MT Desktop (82540EM)?
<sebsebseb> !intel | racecar56
<ubottu> racecar56: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<racecar56> sebsebseb, it's not a graphics adapter silly :P
<jrib> mparker5398: did you see my question?
<racecar56> sebsebseb, it's a network adapter
<sebsebseb> racecar56: ah ok
<mparker5398> no
<zuluu> anyone here who could help me with ip masquerading?
<racecar56> sebsebseb, hint: virtualbox has emulation for it
<jrib> mparker5398: did you try doing what the error message you pasted says to do?
<sebsebseb> racecar56:  well  for problem hardware, the host can be used, when it comes to virtual machines
<jrib> !who | mparker5398
<ubottu> mparker5398: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<{newbie}> billybigrigger: the mysql executables are inside the bin folder :\
<Harryy> Hi, how would I go about removing apache? I never installed it, yet sudo apt-get remove apache / apache2 does not work
<Harryy> Apache/2.2.11 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.6-3ubuntu4.1 with Suhosin-Patch Server at
<sk1> What package do I need to install in Ubuntu to be able to read a mac partition map?
<Harryy> I usually use lighttpd
<jrib> Harryy: you want apache2-common (or something similar)
<ctmjr> scott_, what program are you using to watch tv with
<alinon> anyone here familiar with dosbox? trying to figure out why when i create a shortcut to dosbox, it doesnt load my config file
<Harryy> jrib, does not work either :| Just says it is not installed.
<Harryy> thoug it is
<jrib> Harryy: pastebin
<hotkoi> hi
<mparker5398> no im new to ubuntu and dont know mutch about it yet
<zuluu> is there anyone here who can help me with networking?
<AutoMatriX> Hi folks, does ther anoyone konw if there is some kind of software for real-time target shooting analysis ?
<alinon> like if i go to terminal to start dosbox it loads my config file fine, but using a desktop shortcut it bypasses the config file
<hotkoi> does someone know how to customize the gnome panel?
<Harryy> jrib, http://pastebin.com/m2d46dff7
<hotkoi> like icon size, max width etc.
<zuluu> hotkoi, right click it?
<ctmjr> hotkoi, right click it
<hotkoi> no
<jrib> Harryy: and why you believe it is installed
<hotkoi> the icons of the panels for ech program
<zuluu> ctmjr lol
<hotkoi> i dont want the text
<Harryy> jrib, when I go to my website it says Apache/2.2.11 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.6-3ubuntu4.1 with Suhosin-Patch Server at harryy.no-ip.biz Port 80
<Harryy> :3
<zuluu> hotkoi what text?
<hotkoi> just the programs icon but in 48x48 pixels
<sebsebseb> mparker5398: what do you want to do?
<jrib> Harryy: by the way, apache2-common isn't even a package.  Try the "similar" one
<hotkoi> dont know how to call them
<hotkoi> bars?
<zuluu> hotkoi, i think you want to make your panel look like MAC right?
<hotkoi> windows 7 :P
<Harryy> jrib, tell me exactly what command do do, please.
<zuluu> hotkoi, lol, have you tried gnome-do?
<mparker5398> im getting an error when updateing
<hotkoi> i like the idea of removing the text- i remeber the program by its icon ;)
<jrib> Harryy: search for a package with "apache" and "common" in the name.  Remove that one
<sk1> is there a package that contains the kernel modules for apple partition support in ubuntu?
<syn-ack> hotkoi: in that case just install KDE and you will have a windows 7 desktop. :D
<hotkoi> no
<hotkoi> kde is too buggy
<sebsebseb> mparker5398: what's the error?
<zuluu> !gnome-do
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-do
<syn-ack> hah
<sk1> and where is the mac-fdisk package in ubuntu?
<hotkoi> in my opinion :P
<zuluu> !gnomedo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnomedo
<Harryy> jrib, how do I search for what I have installed? I am on terminal-only ubuntu
<hotkoi> so, does anyone jknow eher i find the panels config files?
<hotkoi> *where
<ctmjr> !docky
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about docky
<racecar56> prolly somewhere in .gnome2
<jrib> Harryy: aptitude search '~i~napache~ncommon'
<racecar56> ~/.gnome2
<mparker5398> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<mparker5398> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<jrib> mparker5398: do you want help?
<racecar56> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<hotkoi> mkay
<sebsebseb> mparker5398: ok open the terminal and run that command
<syn-ack> hrm, I wonder if there have been any new updates to karmic in the last hour. :D
<racecar56> mparker5398,  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Harryy> thanks jrib ^_^
<mparker5398> im new and dont know how to do that
<sebsebseb> !karmic |  syn-ack
<ubottu> syn-ack: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<syn-ack> haha
<jrib> !who | mparker5398
<sebsebseb> mparker5398: system > administaration > terminal
<ubottu> mparker5398: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Harryy> there goes my uptime D:
<zuluu> mparker5398, then just type those commands above
<syn-ack> sebsebseb: it was merely a random thought. :D
<sebsebseb> syn-ack: ah ok
<entraide-net> hi someone know how to make the linuxant hsfmodem (conexant) work on hardy 64 bits with the driver and the alsa-driver patch ?
<hotkoi> you're sure?
<hotkoi> windows 7 is aa lot more stable
<hotkoi> and looks better :P
<sebsebseb> hotkoi: I suggest you try  a few Linux distros, before you say Windows 7 is better than Linux
<hotkoi> i just want to make my gnome a bit more... efficient :D
<racecar56> windows sucks in all cases
<jawall> 9.04 for PPC, running live cd... gparted saw 10 partitions most of which were under 50k, now gone... it shows 152 megs of a 160 gig drive.. how can i completely wipe the drive ?
<syn-ack> racecar56: Thats a pretty biased comment as well
<sebsebseb> !themes  |  hotkoi
<ubottu> hotkoi: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<racecar56> i bet windows 7 dosen't run on this comp like ubuntu
<ctmjr> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<entraide-net> windows 7 is just decent ... they make it simple but it's still the big one with low performance ... they just taken drivers at their charge with codecs ... but that mean a real monopolistic issue
<hotkoi> no themes
<hotkoi> its working
<hotkoi> i dont stufy it, so i dont play with my computers- i use them for real stuff :P
<hotkoi> *study
<hotkoi> so, i found tons of config files
<sebsebseb> hotkoi: maybe your trolling, or you don't know that much about Linux yet hum
<entraide-net> hotkoi try Slitaz for a low end pc (old crapware) and linux mint on a good or new pc ...
<jawall> how to completely wipe drive when it only recognizes one parition..
<jawall> why is it windows vs ubuntu
<faileas> hotkoi: what kinda specs
<jawall> thought this was a support channel...
<hotkoi> its linux mint 7 on the desktop
<entraide-net> till that you don't know even a little what linux can do ...
<hotkoi> anyway i dont know hy they didnt copy the "superbar"
<sebsebseb> jrib: Still about?  Maybe you can sort out the off topic
<hotkoi> its a quite good idea
 * faileas is running lxde on an old comp. other than it going crazy when apt checks for updates, it works REALLY well
<faileas> i don't get how it can handle youtube, and playing movies, and not apt  ;p
<jrib> please stay on-topic guys....  Take non-support discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<entraide-net> faileas I maked my Slitaz live usb and I won't live without it
<Eevee> hotkoi: while I would like to see an improved taskbar, the superbar kinda sucks.  it's the ancient "collapse similar windows" from XP etc but with big icons
<Eevee> but speaking of
<TheFuzzball> Does anyone know of an in-browser terminal emulator?
<tyrosine> >> IN ALSA: I have two sound cards (0 and 1), how do I switch their order? (aka: set card 1 as card 0)
<Eevee> IS there an alternative to the window list panel?
<alinon> if i run dosbox from terminal it loads my config file just fine, but if i try to use a desktop shortcut i've created it bypasses the config file
<faileas> entraide-net: tried it, its not bad. but it needs a fair amount of ram in live mode last i tried it
<jawall> thanks for the flames...
<jawall> nice support channel
<alinon> can't figure out why O.O
<entraide-net> TheFuzzball, try guake on gnome ...
<TheFuzzball> entraide-net: that's a drop-down terminal, I want a terminal that is inside of my web browser.
<faileas> TheFuzzball: isn't that a security risk?
<Eevee> TheFuzzball: umm.  why?
<faileas> i vaguely rememeber webmin might allow you to run commands though, or some other thing that was depriciated
<TheFuzzball> faileas: kind of, but only if the page isn't encrypted and you don't have a strong password
<TheFuzzball> Eevee: So I can access my box from computers without puTTY :D
<TheFuzzball> Eevee: and because it's cool.
<entraide-net> there is no terminal in browser as far as I know but an old tutorial can embed it on your wallpaper ...
<faileas> TheFuzzball: well, if you could write an ssh client in java... ;p
<Eevee> I have in fact seen an ssh client in java
<halberd> is there another way to switch virtual consoles, besides ctrl-alt- and a function key?
<TheFuzzball> So far I've found Anytem and Ajaxterm, but there is no package in Ubuntu's repos.
<Eevee> but I don't know why you'd want to do that instead of use an ssh client
<TheFuzzball> I remember finding one that was in the repos
<entraide-net> ctrl+alt+F1 or backspace depend of your needs
<TomV-415> I'm using two monitors in separate X workspaces.. After configuring my nvidia settings for that, I have lost my title bar as soon as I enable any visual effects.
<entraide-net> TheFuzzball just compile a source ...
<TomV-415> (title bar for all windows)
<entraide-net> TomV-415 compiz is a worthless project it was always buggy
<TomV-415> I love those rotating cube desktops... any other options?
<entraide-net> just cut it down for now
<TomV-415> rotating cube workspaces that is..
<entraide-net> just use it when it's really needed
<entraide-net> with a shortcut to enable/disable it
<entraide-net> check www.ubuntu1501.com a little for a decent tutorial ...
<Rikki_tikki> hmmm....
<racecar56> i think i got ubuntu 9.04 to work on 128 megs of ram O_O
<jayferd> \exit
<nizar> join #css
<sebsebseb> racecar56: how?  with a 512MB or so SWAP?
<racecar56> sebsebseb, it's a live cd, i dont know
<racecar56> sebsebseb, it's a vbox machine
<sebsebseb> racecar56: have you already got a swap on there?
<racecar56> sebsebseb, idk how i did it
<TomV-415> thanks entraide-net, anyone else have any suggestions - have you seen the titlebar disapear?
<sebsebseb> racecar56:  Vbox with 128MB RAM???
<racecar56> sebsebseb, its a blank disk
<entraide-net> compiz project was supposed to die and kde4 is so bloated that most people are using gnome or kde 3 ...
<racecar56> sebsebseb, no no no silly the vm has 128 megs
<racecar56> sebsebseb, my host pc has 1 gig
<sebsebseb> racecar56: right well Virtualbox does it's virtual RAM differnetly from pshyical RAM
<sebsebseb> racecar56: or something like that
<racecar56> sebsebseb, umm it ran somewhat (the vm) but it's like hanged
<racecar56> sebsebseb, i didn't expect it to work
<TomV-415> Does gnome have the rotating cube?
<Pyrotecnix> yeah
<Pyrotecnix> sorta
<sebsebseb> TomV-415: no that's Compiz
<entraide-net> TomV-415 don't dream too much I was having the same problems on many linux distros on a few years ...
<sebsebseb> !compiz | TomV-415
<racecar56> sebsebseb, what about qemu, is it different with its ram
<ubottu> TomV-415: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<hotkoi> another question: how can i find a metadata-file? its not find *.metadata -type f or?!
<sebsebseb> racecar56: oh been awhile since I did anything with Qemu, but that was fun to do
<Ganymede> is there a way i can set elevator=noop for internal hard drives only and keep elevator=cfq as the default for USB drives? i'd like to apply the noop scheduler to internal disks as early as possible in the boot process
<racecar56> sebsebseb, i am trying to make a remaster
<sebsebseb> racecar56:  I guess same thing for Qemu,  also Qemu is an actsaul hardare emulater unlike Virtualbox
<racecar56> sebsebseb, ja
<racecar56> sebsebseb, ya
<TomV-415> It all worked great until I split my two desktops..
<racecar56> sebsebseb, i like qemu as it's lightweight but vbox is more fast
<TomV-415> (that is using dual monitors, split into two separate x sessions.)
<Eevee> hotkoi: find . -name \*.metadata -type f
<hotkoi> thanks!
<racecar56> sebsebseb, trying ubuntu 9.04 again with 256 ram in vbox
<sebsebseb> racecar56: what's your host OS?
<racecar56> sebsebseb, ubuntu 9.04, what else
<racecar56> sebsebseb, heh heh
<racecar56> sebsebseb, "I don't do windows"
<sebsebseb> racecar56: well 9.04 in a vm that's a bit boring,   Karmic alpha2 would be more fun,  oh and Fedora 11 in a vm :)
<Boom_Farmer> Question: do I download Eclipse from the 9.04 repository, or do I install and compile from source from the eclipse website?
<halberd> why does runlevel tell me I'm in runlevel 2 (yes I know ubuntu doesn't really use runlevels)?
<halberd> I have kde running
<racecar56> sebsebseb, i don't want my first distro based on karmic yet
<racecar56> sebsebseb, i want to try on something stable
<slashdut> man I hate when some other window manager messes up the alt+-> combination :(
<halberd> I want to be in runlevel 5, I think
<racecar56> sebsebseb, and i like the 'set focus under mouse' thingy too
<slashdut> !runlevel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel
<sebsebseb> racecar56: whatever that is?
<racecar56> sebsebseb, i'm seeing the vbox vm while having xchat in back
<Eevee> whoa, focus-follow-mouse drives me crazy
<Eevee> I knock my mouse out of the way all the time
<jtaji> halberd: redhat-like distros use 3 and 5, debian-like distros use 2 always
<sebsebseb> racecar56: Xchat hum  Konversation :)
<slashdut> what is runlevel? some permissions perhaps? :P
<halberd> jtaji, wikipedia says that runlevel 2 on ubuntu has most network services disabled
<racecar56> sebsebseb, umm im not kde and by the way 256 is much better
<halberd> and that runlevel 5 has a gui login, as well as virtual consoles
<jtaji> halberd: that is incorrect
<sebsebseb> racecar56: you can run KDE apps inside Gnome :d
<halberd> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runlevel#Ubuntu
<racecar56> sebsebseb, i know
<racecar56> sebsebseb, even fluxbox too
<halberd> and I can't get to any virtual consoles
<halberd> ctrl-alt-function key doesn't work
<racecar56> sebsebseb, and wmaker (my fave window manager :D)
<sebsebseb> racecar56: ah ok
<racecar56> sebsebseb, im on gnome now
<sebsebseb> racecar56: yeah and we were offtopic, but the channel didn't have much life in it either
<racecar56> sebsebseb, i have a bit of an old computer so i like to use wmaker
<topchef> can someone help my diagnose my wifi issues?
<sebsebseb> topchef: no, but this might be useful
<sebsebseb> !wireless | topchef
<ubottu> topchef: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sebsebseb> racecar56: ah ok
<topchef> ubottu:  i've tried that
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i've tried that
<slashdut> topchef: :D
<topchef> or that is sebseb i've tried it
<sebsebseb> !bot | topchef
<ubottu> topchef: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<halberd> how can I check to see if I  have any virtual consoles? (attempting to switch to them doesn't work)
<topchef> i know, i was just responding and reading
<racecar56> sebsebseb, an old compaq sr1010zz #pu166av (the ctos are better =D) i rescued from the trash
<halberd> is there a command I can run that will list virtual consoles?
<sebsebseb> racecar56: Puppy LInux  will probably work well on there,  and DSL
<jtaji> halberd: ps aux | grep getty
<racecar56> sebsebseb, im sure it would but this thing is good enough to run intrepid
<racecar56> sebsebseb, the most intense (i think) one
<ubnewbee> anyone know when 8.04 will stop being supported offhand?  It works well with my PCMCIA wireless card without me having to do a thing to it or the OS.
<TwoToneSpirit> Well, now I
<ctmjr> !llts
<TwoToneSpirit> well, now I'm just getting the grub menu when I boot.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about llts
<slashdut> topchef: i would like to help you, but could you explain your problem?
<sebsebseb> racecar56: Intrepid is good, but sadly  suppourt on the desktop runs out next April
<jtaji> ubnewbee: august 07 for desktop
<topchef> no matter what i try to do i can't get it to link up to my wifi router(though the computer i'm typing on right now is on the same router)
<halberd> jtaji, that says I do have tty1-6
<racecar56> sebsebseb, don
<ctmjr> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Herron 8.04)
<TwoToneSpirit> I mean I'm getting a grub prompt when I boot.
<racecar56> sebsebseb, don
<racecar56> sebsebseb, ARG
<FloodBot3> racecar56: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<racecar56> sebsebseb, don't care as im on 9.04
<topchef> i'm running an Asus EEEpc 701SD with ubuntu 8.0.4 and Remix
<entraide-net> racecar56 Slitaz 2.0 the best little distro I know for 30 Mo live cd or 1 Go live dvd with all softwares included ...
<topchef> i've tried connecting, but it fails every time
<racecar56> i got pwn'd for my dumb repetitive typos :P
<jtaji> ubnewbee: err, april 11 :p
<ubnewbee> Thank you for the answer!  :)
<slashdut> topchef: does it say anything when it fails to connect?
<entraide-net> personnaly I use it with the mount command for the dvd iso to have everything on the live cd
<racecar56> oh and that was my first 'ban' :o
<racecar56> brb
<owen1> setxkbmap dvorak shows me: Couldn't interpret _XKB_RULES_NAMES property
<owen1> Use defaults: rules - 'xorg' model - 'pc105' layout - 'us'
<ubnewbee> Thanks jtaji, that would be 2011?
<jtaji> ubnewbee: yes
<owen1> and arrows keys/window key/ctrl-up/down stops working. any ideas?
<slashdut> does anyone know how to solve the alt+-> key issue in irssi?
<owen1> slashdut: what issue?
<ubnewbee> should give me enough time to work out the details with 9.04, I appreciate the answer, thank you.
<slashdut> owen1: I cant change window in irssi
<topchef> slashdut it just says "the network connection was disconnected"
<owen1> slashdut: is it working with /window move #
<topchef> it sees the router in the wifi router list
<slashdut> owen1: yes
<owen1> slashdut: what terminal are u using?
<ubnewbee> Also need to get a kernel version that VMWare workstation will work with, 9.04 wasn't recognized and too much pain to configure VMWare for.  Is VirtualBox supported under 9.04?
<slashdut> owen1: Terminator
<owen1> slashdut: can u try something else? i use xterm/urxvt and it's ok
<slashdut> owen1: yeah I think so
<slashdut> owen1: but it always worked in 8.10 :P
<owen1> slashdut: sorry to hear that. just try with xterm. if it's working it means terminator uses those keys. maybe u can edit the key mapping of terminator.
<Raydris> hello
<entraide-net> hi up to witch kernel can I use on hardy ? (for hardwares issues and I got to compile a custom kernel for my needs)
<entraide-net> which ...
<Raydris> i have a question
<Raydris> about the ubuntu OS
<hardbop200> hi all - I installed hardy from the minimal install disk, installed xfce4 but got no menu support, etc. is there a trick to getting a working xfce install?
<sebsebseb> !ask | Raydris
<ubottu> Raydris: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<slashdut> owen1: yeah well the funny thing is that its kinda random if it works or not :p...if im lucky it works if not it fails :D
<tehboriz> i can't boot, my linux says that it has no read permissions to /user/home/ how do i fix that and why did it ask?
<Raydris> oh sorry im new umm ok well...
<Raydris> ok i just got a laptop that has ubuntu preinstalled, is there any way to fully install windows on it without using virtualbox and grub?
<mikeshollen> How can I change my keychain password in ubuntu 8.04
<Kaner1> hey guys, can anyone help me get 1024x768 max res?
<entraide-net> hardbop200 : in the terminal > sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<owen1> slashdut: try to be lucky
<hardbop200> entraide-net: thank you, I will do that!  :)
<Pici> Raydris: Just install windows.  You can get help doing that in ##windows
<chalcedony> any idea what wireshark is called if you want to reinstall it?  apt-get --reinstall wireshark    E: Invalid operation wireshark
<sebsebseb> Raydris: you can probably dual boot  Ubuntu and Windows
<Pici> chalcedony: apt-get install --reinstall wireshark
<Kaner1> my wireless strength is about half of what it is in winxp, can anybody help w/ that?
<entraide-net> Raydris don't dream ...
<chalcedony> Pici: ty :))
<slashdut> chalcedony: use synaptic :)
<sebsebseb> Raydris: depending on the computer you have,  the amount of RAM as well
<chalcedony> slashdut: do i have to?
<entraide-net> virtualbox is the easiest VM manager and grub is needed or you can use lilo ...
<slashdut> chalcedony: hehe no :P
<chalcedony> good
<slashdut> slashdut: but if you want to :)
<entraide-net> or do a dual-boot with windows and linux
<racecar56> back
<ubnewbee> exit
<ubnewbee> oops, sorry
<slashdut> :D
<entraide-net> Kanerl there is multiple type of wireless switch to another one
<slashdut> I should try to get some sleep but I dont want to :P
<MarkTraceur> Hey all
<chalcedony> E error seems to mean you have synaptic open ;)
<slashdut> MarkTraceur: hey :P
<entraide-net> some can help me about my custom kernel needs ?
<MarkTraceur> Anyone know about draggable right-click in 9.04? My friend is having troubles and I'm not sure how to fix it
<MarkTraceur> You can do it in 8.10, he says.
<zuluu> hello, can anyone help me configure my networking
<entraide-net> MarkTraceur 9.04 is just a stable version to be sure to have all what you need you should stick with the LTS release like 8.04
<racecar56> i see that 9.04 introduces a fade on the desktop when switching backgrounds, is gnome turning into.... BLOATED KDE??
<slashdut> MarkTraceur: sry I dont really understand the question :P.... do you meen that it is possible to drag folders with right click?:P
<myself> i am myself
<racecar56> myself, lol
<entraide-net> racecar56 yes soon ...
<mikeshollen> Can anyone tell me how to change my keychain password in 8.04
<racecar56> entraide-net, shoot, i wanted a nice de for my old comp D:
<MarkTraceur> Slashdut: No, you can right-click and drag to open a context menu on multiple items.
<slashdut> MarkTraceur: aah okey I see :)
<Yeyui> My new MX Revolution mouse shows up with "xinput list" but it doesn't do anything - Doesn't move the cursor, doesn
<Yeyui> ...doesn't make any events show up with xev.
<jrib> Yeyui: fwiw, mine works ootb
<entraide-net> hopefully the next ubuntu based distro to watch should be lubuntu (lxde + ubuntu) I'll switch when it will be released and will never use gnome/kde again ...
<racecar56> yay
<racecar56> maybe i should make it
<racecar56> :P
<racecar56> i'm bad at remasters so far
<slashdut> entraide-net: whats wrong with gnome? :P
<racecar56> well.. actually not too bad
<entraide-net> gnome suck
<racecar56> slashdut, it's turning into BLOATED KDE!!!
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<racecar56> slashdut, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*five million lines oh aaah go here*
<slashdut> racecar56: do u think so :P
<racecar56> slashdut, kind of
<q0_0p> ubuntu its looking better and nice in my opinion
<q0_0p> about the bloatness
<racecar56> slashdut, it fades when u change background and it makes my comp *LAAAAG*
<Pici> racecar56, slashdut: This is a support channel, if you just want to talk about Ubuntu please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<q0_0p> and i notice it doesn't use as much memory like it used to
<q0_0p> i agree on KDE being very bloated
<slashdut> racecar56: I tried KDE 4 that was bloated as f..k :P
<entraide-net> Pici can you tell me if I can use any kernel on hardy or you just can cry like a baby when we talk a little ...
<jairobin> hi 2 everyone
<racecar56> slashdut, im in #ubuntu-offtopic now meet me there
 * entraide-net love living without fears ...
<Pici> entraide-net: No need for the attitude... There should be nothing stopping you from using any kernel you want if you want something other than the ones that are in the repos.
<entraide-net> thanks
<topchef2> suggestions for getting ndiswrapper installed when synaptic doesn't list it,  and when i try to apt-get it it says "couldn't find package ndiswrapper-common"?
<entraide-net> topchef compile the sources of ndiswrapper or grab it compiled as a package on the web repositories ...
<entraide-net> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<topchef2> troed tjat
<topchef2> fao;ed
<topchef2> tried that
<topchef2> failed
<entraide-net> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/all/ndiswrapper-common/download (having troubles googling a little ???)
<entraide-net> change it if needed for the version you use
<thomc> why is it necessary to enclose wildcards in quotes?
<mlz09x> #yahoo
<q0_0p> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Animagladius> Hai
<Belinrahs> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<prowler> Can someone help me with kvm?
<Belinrahs> Question: Does Compiz Fusion work with x64?
<lena_> hi guys
<q0_0p> for ubuntu 9.10 codecs dont install from ubuntu-restricted-extras no more?
<entraide-net> q0_0p > some linux distros included the codecs (linux mint, crunchbang, ect...)
<racecar56> lena_, hi
<q0_0p> not a fan of linux mint
<lena_> need some help connecting a lexmark printer
<q0_0p> of mint commands
<vick> i'm running a simulation of something that takes couple of days on my laptop, but sometimes i want to go somewhere, is it possible to hibernate or so such that the state of the program could be saved to later continue ?
<entraide-net> proprietary stuff on 9.10 do you dream of the paradice ?
<lena_> anybody knows when I loaded the lmark driver, my system, Ubuntu told me I did not have cups1.2 installed, how do I get it_
<TwoToneSpirit> NTFS trouble:  I tried to restore GRUB, and eventually I was successful.  However, in the process, I no longer see an NTFS partition which used to appear.  How can I recover it?
<q0_0p> if i open ssh can another computer from another network access it?
<halberd> vick, yes, depending on your laptop
<halberd> you can use pm-suspend
<halberd> but... sometimes it doesn't work
<halberd> it's also not exactly hibernation, it still draws a little power
<epsmith> hello all any ldap admins in here?  What schemas do I need to add to the cn=config cn=shema to run a ldap+samba pdcenvironment
<halberd> there's pm-hibernate but that might not work at all
<lena_> is this the Swedish conf_
<JohnWittle> What is the name of the battery applet?
<sivel[a]> sivel: stop taking my nick
<fosa> java plugin for firefox, anyone have a guide?
<sivel_> hello all
<sivel> sivel_: dude...stop using my nick
<Rister> Hello all
<sivel_> ive been using this "nick" since 95
<KyleK> hey at least you can find the other guy using the same nick as you
<johnzw> Fosa: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-java-runtime-environment-jre-in-ubuntu.html
<aoupi> sivel, sivel_: only one way to settle this... duel to the death!
<sivel_> heh
<fosa> bless you sir johnzw
<sivel_> ill change it
<sivel> aoupi: at least I have it registered
<sivel_> heh
<q0_0p> how do i make ssh server accessible outside of the network?
<KyleK> to what? not_sivel?
<Rister> Does anyone know of a tool to fix the MBR on a netbook?
<akravets> hello
<sivel27> better now?
<KyleK> q0_0p: how do I forward ports? or how do i open ports in my firewall? ;)
<johnzw> Rister: that depends on what the problem is
<skrite> KyleK, what firewall are you using?
<q0_0p> i've all my ports open
<mankash> sound of my pc suddenly stop working?
<q0_0p> and i'ved /etc/init.d ssh start
<q0_0p> ssh is accessible within the network
<q0_0p> but not outside
<q0_0p> was wondering if anyone could guide me the way
<Rister> johnzw: I did a system restore on my Aspire One after having Ubuntu installed on it and my GRUB install is hosed.
<KyleK> are you behind a router?
<q0_0p> yes
<akravets> I installed MSI PC60G wireless card. Work ok, but I observe that connection quality fluctuates between 50-92%. Also the web pages do not load sometimes - like there is lag.
<akravets> any ideas?
<KyleK> q0_0p: either dmz your linux box or route/forward/redirect (gotta find the right word for it in the routers interface) and make port 22 go to your linux box
<q0_0p> ah
<johnzw> Rister: do you still have your Ubuntu cd?
<q0_0p> i get it
<q0_0p> have to enable dmz on the router
<KyleK> also some isp block port 22
<q0_0p> why
<KyleK> q0_0p: dmz is the easiest to do, but forwarding specific ports is more secure
<q0_0p> so to dmz my linux box i have to do it within the router settings?
<KyleK> yes
<q0_0p> k gotcha
<mib_qnpno2fg> hello?
<Flannel> You shouldn't DMZ it, just port forward
<Rister> johnzw: I installed off of a flash drive as an Aspire One doesn't have a CD Drive.  I was hoping to restore the Factory Windows install and dual boot.  I have some DAW software that I want to run under XP.
<q0_0p> how do i do that
<q0_0p> do i have to mess with iptables to do that?
<mib_qnpno2fg> i'm also having issues with my acer
<racecar56> !app-install-data-partnet
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<racecar56> !app-install-data-partner
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<racecar56> !package info app-install-data-partner
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<racecar56> !packageinfo app-install-data-partner
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<racecar56> :/
<racecar56> LOL
<FloodBot3> racecar56: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<racecar56> he muted ubottu
<mib_qnpno2fg> netbook remix isn't booting properly anymore
<thomc> battle of the bots
<KyleK> q0_0p: if your router runs linux why dont you just ssh in to it and then ssh to your linux box?
<johnzw> Hmm. If you used your system restore you may not have Ubuntu any more, "system restore" procedures tend to revert the disc to its exact OEM state
<mib_qnpno2fg> mine didn't
<Rister> I thought so but it didn't touch the MBR
<mib_qnpno2fg> just the windows
<q0_0p> i want to ssh into my linux box elsewhere
<troy> cool, setting up a ubuntu box for a newbee and the default install of xchat goes here...
<Rister> OEM state was what I was going for.
<troy> pk bye
<pahom> hi all
<mib_qnpno2fg> can anyone help me with Remix?
<KyleK> q0_0p: well, is the router a linux box?
<Gahn> what language is ubuntu coded in?
<q0_0p> no
<q0_0p> the router is not a linux box
<Gahn> anyone know?
<q0_0p> i guess i should've made that clear
<johnzw> Rister: Oh, I misunderstood. So what you want to do is restore your MBR to the state that it was before you installed Ubuntu?
<billybigrigger> Gahn::: assembly
<Rister> Yes
<billybigrigger> Gahn::: or c
<Rister> For now.
<billybigrigger> Gahn::: why do you google it?
<Gahn> i wana program ubunutu and change it around, am i allowed to do that?
<Gahn> or is there a license
<billybigrigger> gahn go ahead
<billybigrigger> no license
<Gahn> woo
<billybigrigger> hence the words open source software
<thiebaude> !gpl
<ubottu> gpl is the GNU General Public License. See http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html
<pieces> what is the main lang ubuntu in programed in?
<billybigrigger> assembly and c
<Gahn> so it is a licsense?
<billybigrigger> i just said that
<Rister> With some C++ and Python
<FrankDrebin> gpl isnt really free, you need to licence your changes under gpl
<jellulabo> Having some sound issues. No sound in my user account. Started with intrepid and continues with Jaunty. Sound works in all other user accounts. Any ideas?
<Rister> And maybe some C#
<Gahn> i dont understand
<Gahn> how can there be more than one language?
<pieces> What about the programs in it?  I doubt c# thats all ms
<johnzw> So, I'm assuming that you have the ordinary grub menus as they are set up by default on Ubuntu, but do not have an option to boot MS windows because you wiped Windows out with the Ubuntu install process?
<Rister> The MONO project isn't MS
<johnzw> er, sorry rister:  So, I'm assuming that you have the ordinary grub menus as they are set up by default on Ubuntu, but do not have an option to boot MS windows because you wiped Windows out with the Ubuntu install process?
<Mike94287> I'm trying to use the ftp command in terminal to upload an image from my computer to my site. I'm using the command 'put' but it doesn't seem to be working. Here is an example of what I'm trying and the output: http://pastebin.com/m30e8f60e
<pieces> Rister, yeah but I can't get forms and stuff to work
<billybigrigger> !sound | jellulabo
<ubottu> jellulabo: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<racecar56> my ubuntu command line install isn't getting internet (ethernet is amd pcnet fast III)
<Animagladius> Guys?
<mib_qnpno2fg> i have my AA1 partitioned between windows and ubuntu
<Animagladius> How do you do that dist-upgrade command? :o
<Animagladius> I tried sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<Flannel> Mike94287: Don't use quotes, and use cd in the ftp shell to change your working directory
<Rister> johnzw: I left the recovery partition on purpose but the recovery partition didn't restore the MBR. Hence asking for some way to run fixmbr on a nebtook.
<billybigrigger> Animagladius::: from what distro?
<thiebaude> Animagladius: update-manager -d
<mib_qnpno2fg> i was on UNR and was working fine, switched to windows, then back to UNR and can't get anywhere
<Flannel> !upgrade | Animagladius
<ubottu> Animagladius: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Animagladius> Ubuntu 8.04
<Animagladius> Ah, epic, thanks
<Flannel> Animagladius: do you have a GUI on this box?
<Animagladius> Yep
<billybigrigger> thiebaude::: update-manager -d doesn't work in 8.04
<thiebaude> billybigrigger: my bad
<billybigrigger> :P
<thiebaude> :-D
<Flannel> thiebaude: -d is only for development releases anyway
<Rister> pieces: Winforms projects will run. or so I've heard. but you can't design winforms with monodevelop.  I think mono utilizes bindings for GTK.
<thiebaude> yea, i know
<Flannel> (as in, before they're released)
<Mike94287> Flannel: Thanks, it worked :)
<q0_0p> why is it sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade doesn't always upgrade
<thiebaude> Flannel: sorry i hit enter too fast
<billybigrigger> Animagladius::: so you want to upgrade FROM 8.04 to what? 8.10?
<Flannel> Animagladius: You'll need to make sure you go to software sources and change it to any release, not just LTS
<q0_0p> i have to go into update-manager to do it
<jrib> q0_0p: dist-upgrade (see man apt-get)
<Flannel> q0_0p: What sort of upgrade are you talking about?
<Animagladius> I did, Flannel, right in the beginning
<billybigrigger> Animagladius::: if you want to go from 8.04 to 9.04 you have to download the 9.04 cd and install that way, or upgrade to 8.10, then 9.04
<q0_0p> like packages
<q0_0p> update packages
<q0_0p> not a dist-upgrade
<Animagladius> I think upgrading to 8.10 first is the easier way, right?
<jrib> q0_0p: you have not read what dist-upgrade means
<Flannel> q0_0p: update / upgrade will upgrade packages (except kernel stuff usually), for that, you have to use dist-upgrade
<billybigrigger> Animagladius::: sure
<Mike94287> Oh wait, Flannel, it didn't. I misread the output, here it is again: http://pastebin.com/m128dd031
<q0_0p> oh ok i guess i should read the man pages for it
<q0_0p> my bad
<billybigrigger> wow, if only everyone would say that
<Flannel> Mike94287: What directory were you in before you started ftp?
<billybigrigger> i guess i should read the man pages for it
<billybigrigger> haha
<Mike94287> Flannel: I wasn't in any custom directory, the command line looked like mike@mike-desktop:~$
<Animagladius> K, got it, thanks!
<johnzw> Rister: Oh, of course. It might be easiest to leave Grub in place and use it to boot into windows, then you could use a Windows tool (couldn't help you there, haven't used Windows in seven years) to fix the MBR. To do this, I believe that what you have to do is "chain load" the Windows O.S. so... to do that; reboot, and press C for command prompt. and follow the directions under "Load another boot loader" as found here: http://www.linu
<Flannel> Mike94287: Try this: put /home/mike/Desktop/screenshot1.png screenshot1.png
<johnzw> Your windows is likely in hd0,0 or hd0,1 (in grub terminology)
<Mike94287> Flannel: It worked, thanks :)
<Flannel> Mike94287: You've likely just uploaded it in ASCII mode though, try "binary" and then that command again
<Yanick_> hi, what's the best way to capture windows media player audio streams? I've read about streamtuner and streamripper, but that post was 3 years ago
<kaybash> hi
<kaybash> is there any quick way to hide other user's processes in ubuntu from ps x ?
<shadfc> so i've got a raid 1 array /dev/md1. I'd like to move my /home to be on that but I'm not sure how
<kaybash> or does it require kernel recompilation ?
<janyo> hi
<Rister> johnzw:  Thanks for your help.  I'll probably try installing Ubuntu again, this time in a dual-boot setup.  That should get GRUB set up properly.  I work with Windows on my day job so I can't quite give it up yet.
<johnzw> Ok Rister, Great luck!
<Mike94287> Flannel: I'm not sure what ASCII mode means, but the image that I uploaded is showing correctly
<thiebaude> Yanick_: i installed the w32 codecs from medibuntu to listen to wmv streams
<Flannel> Mike94287: Alright, then don't worry about it
<janyo> hello
<Yanick_> thiebaude, I can listen to asf audio streams, I want to capture them, and ideally, convert them into ogg/mp3
<racecar56> my ubuntu command line install isn't getting internet (ethernet is amd pcnet fast III)
<janyo> somebody can talk to me??
<thiebaude> Yanick_: i dont know how to do that
<Yanick_> janyo, yes yes, hi
<Yanick_> thiebaude, :)
<Amorstus> lol
<janyo> Oh hi
<paleck> Any ideas on why the bios and lshw see all of my ram, but free doesn't?
<Yanick_> thiebaude, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76658
<janyo> I be seen how this found
<thiebaude> Yanick_: thanks , that should come in handy
<Yanick_> hehe
<calmbola> join #coldfusion
<kaybash> hi is there any quick way to hide other user's processes from ps x in ubuntu ... or must i recompile my kernel ?
<calmbola> oops =)
<Yanick_> thiebaude, I thought that, since that post, there was another solution available
<Yanick_> coldfusion... ew
<Yanick_> :)
<racecar56> how do i use dhcp in ubuntu
<racecar56> !dhcp
<ubottu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<racecar56> hardy har har har
<myself> hey does anyone know how to get the 357236 here http://trac.transmissionbt.com/wiki/Scripts  to work with Transmission
<myself> its this http://pastie.org/357236
<zuluu> so running remote desktop viewer is just a matter of opening port 5900 right?
<Yanick_> thiebaude, here, another one (seems cleaner) http://www.videolan.org/doc/streaming-howto/en/ch06.html#id297783
<billybigrigger> zuluu::: you have to enable it first
<billybigrigger> zuluu::: you have to allow incoming connections with System>Preferences>Remote Desktop, then open port 5900 on your router
<billybigrigger> zuluu::: or have a vnc server setup either or, the former is easier for new users
<knasto> Hi, I'm trying to get rid of that envelope thingy that shows up in my notifications applet. What is that pakcage called, so I can delete it?
<billybigrigger> you can't get rid of it
<zuluu> thanks billybigrigger
<bubble> how do I enabled the extra repos? (rescricted,universe,multiverse,etc)
<kaybash> hi is there any quick way to hide other user's processes from ps x in ubuntu ... or must i recompile my kernel ?
<Ambidextrous> bubble, system > admin > software sources
<kaybash> anyone have any idea ?
<knasto> By envolope thingy, I mean the thing that shows up everytime I open Pidgin or Evolution. Does anyone know how to remove this?
<bubble> Ambidextrous: from the command line
<thiebaude> knasto: i removed it by right clicking on it
<ctmjr> knasto, yes you can remove it, it is evolution email notification and if your not using it right click on it and remove from panel
<zuluu> billybigrigger, since i dont have a router - i could just do it with ufw right?
<Ambidextrous> bubble, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<Ambidextrous> copy and paste practically
<knasto> ckmjr and thiebaude, If i remove it it removes all my systems indicators
<paleck> Answered my own question, but for anyone else: For future reference......A Dell Poweredge 400SC bios has an "OS Install Mode" with this mode on it reduces the amount of ram to 256Meg (and apparently this machine ahs been running like this for 2 years and no one noticed)
<knasto> ctmjr and thiebaude, If i remove it it removes all my systems indicators
<thiebaude> ctmjr: does it remove update notifications?
<knasto> oh wait nevermind ctmjr and thiebaude
<knasto> its good now
<bubble> thank you :-)
<kathe> I am so bored, so I thought I would hang out just incase a question is asked that I might know the answer too, so don't mind me
<ctmjr> knasto, i removed email help firefox and everything else stayed where it was
<kaybash> no one knows hot to remove other users processes from ps aux ?
<kaybash> how*
<knasto> your right ctmjr, it was my bad
<thiebaude> knasto: i removed it and added the pidgin icon
<Gahn> so ubuntu isnt completely free...
<Gahn> hmm...
<Gahn> what should i do now?
<Hammerjak> kaybash: grep?
<kaybash> Hammerjak: i want to remove other user's process information from ps aux
<kaybash> remove as in hide
<kaybash> this is easily done in freebsd
<Hammerjak> kaybash: grep -v? :)
<kaybash> but wondering how its done in ubuntu
<zuluu> billybigrigger, the thing is remote desktop is opened for the other NIC. I have 3 NICs on this PC
<kaybash> hammerjak, read my question again please.
<kaybash> when someone else on the machine does 'ps aux' i do not want them to see MY processes
<kaybash> im not asking how to find a process
<Hammerjak> ahhh i see
<kaybash> :)
<kaybash> in freebsd, its just a single line that goes into /etc/rc.conf
<Hammerjak> didn't know that.
<Hammerjak> you know more than i do on the subject :)
<kaybash> i managed to do it in gentoo a few years ago
<kaybash> havent done it for a while, was just thinking there'd be an easier way in ubuntu but google returns nothing
<thiebaude> knasto: i went into buddy list -tools-prefernces-always show tray icon
<myself> does anyone know how to get the Shell - Queue script to work with Transmission torrent client here http://trac.transmissionbt.com/wiki/Scripts it's this one http://pastie.org/357236
<knasto> ok thanks thiebaude, i was wondering how to get that back
<thiebaude> knasto: im back
<thiebaude> knasto: that's how i close pidgin
<kaybash> meh
<knasto> thiebaude, the systray icon for pidgin shows up now withouth the envelope thingy, thanks for your help
<thiebaude> knasto: np
<tech0007> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<kathe> kaybash I think I remember something in the debian guides on it, did you querry for debian or ubuntu
<kathe> kaybash here you go http://mydebian.blogdns.org/?p=110
<thiebaude> knasto: now one more thing, when you click on a link does it take you to a web page?
<Barridus> is the terminal command to stop compiz "compiz --replace"?  i try it but it sorta breaks the environment
<ARMENIAN> I installed tracker, but I don't seem to have any type of tool for searching my fiulesa after they're indexed
<Barridus> err whoops i meant "metacity --replace"
<Emjay> Hey all Im running ubuntu Jaunty amd64 is there a way to fix flash ? everytime i use it ..i lose sound afterwords and have to reboot...and killing pulseaudio doesntfix it any help would rock!
<ARMENIAN> Barridus: yeah, I get same thing, you lose the close and minimize and maximize buttons and everythign screwws up right?
<kathe> Emjay, I killed off pulseaudio, and then reloaded the flash from repositories
<Hammerjak> Barridus: why don't you install fusion-icon
<Hammerjak> Barridus: it allows you to switch between metacity and compiz with a tray icon
<Emjay> install flashplugin-nonfree kathe ?
<slittle> Any GRUB gurus on this chennel
<Barridus> Hammerjak, you can't put an icon button in a power manager script
<ctmjr> Barridus, have you tried the fusion-icon to control compiz?
<Hammerjak> ah
<Barridus> i need the command
<kathe> Emjay, either flashplugin-nonfree and the additional support package  or just the adobe one, but my sound didn't work and it would crash until I loaded one or the other again
<Pici> Barridus: iirc, metacity --replace will remove compiz, compiz --replace for the other way around
<musikgoat|main> emjay, i've been having very good results with the 64bit flash alpha
<ctmjr> *i should read before typing
<Emjay> musikgoat|main,  where did you get it from ?
<Barridus> Pici, i thought so too, but it messes up
<musikgoat|main> adobe Emjay
<tech0007> Barridus, 'metacity --replace &'
<Pici> Barridus: How is it messing it up?
<Emjay> kathe,  what additional support package ?
<G__81> i have a weird problem with 9.04 when i boot into my system it does not start with the GUI mode so i get all those "Oks" while booting when i press Ctrl + f1 i get it for the first time but it again jumps back to the traditional way of displaying OKs but my nvidia stuff all works fine in desktop any clues on how to resolve this ?
<wbc> I have Windows installed on an external USB harddrive, and GRUB didn't add it to the list when I installed Ubuntu 9.04. How may I add it myself?
<ARMENIAN> how do I entegrate the meta tracker into desktop?
<musikgoat|main> Emjay: http://labs.adobe.com/
<kathe> Emjay -nonfree-extrasound
<thiebaude> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Emjay> ty very much will try this and return
<kathe> Emjay or just use the adobe
<thiebaude> wbc: i hope that works
<slittle> Getting stuck at a "GRUB _" prompt
<G__81> can some one help me out with this problem ?
<wbc> ubottu: Can grub do boots on USB drives?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wbc> What?
<ctmjr> wbc, how did you get windows to install to an external hard drive?
<thiebaude> Emjay: i just download the .deb file from the adobe site
<acorn1> does anybody know of a way to have xscreensaver run a command every time an incorrect password is tried?
<wbc> ctmjr: Some modifications to the Windows install CD
<musikgoat|main> Emjay: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<G__81> musikgoat|main, can you help me with my problem please?
<kathe> ctmjr you can slip stream a windows install
<kathe> G_
<musikgoat|main> G__81: no
<G__81> it was working fine all these days but after i installed the updates yesterday
<Emjay> im unfamiliar how to install .tar.gz files
<Barridus> tech0007, Pici, it appears the & was required.  thanks tech0007.  however, the command produces an error even though the window manager switches, and it "hangs" in terminal and have to ctrl-c to get the next prompt   http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m17ad932a
<G__81> something happened
<musikgoat|main> emjay, its an archive, there is a single file inside
<wellichen> hello everybody, anyone knows where I can find in Jaunty the application that was in Applications > Other > Screens and Graphics  on later editions.
<wbc> Is GRUB able to add Windows when it is installed on an external HDD?
<v> i have a weird problem with 9.04 when i boot into my system it does not start with the GUI mode so i get all those "Oks" while booting when i press Ctrl + f1 i get it for the first time but it again jumps back to the traditional way of displaying OKs but my nvidia stuff all works fine in desktop any clues on how to resolve this ?
<v> can someone help me with this ?
<kathe> wellichen, that was replaced with a more robust system, or possibly updated device drivers, what are you trying to do
<wbc> !patience | v
<ubottu> v: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<phantom-d-_-b> i need help with installing a game in ubuntu
<Emjay> ok i see the file...where do i extract it to ?
<phantom-d-_-b> !unreal tournament
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thomc> v: can you access the GUI mode at all at the moment?
<phantom-d-_-b> !ut99
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ut99
<phantom-d-_-b> !goty
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about goty
<Emjay> phantom-d-_-b,  goty doest work well
<Emjay> 2004 does
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<wbc> Is the floodbot able to kick ubottu?
<phantom-d-_-b> i want to install it though Emjay
<v> thomc, i am able to access the GUI Mode perfectly but while booting alone it starts with text mode though if i press ctrl + esc or f1 it just moves to GUI mode i am able to see the taskbar but it again jumps back to the old one
<kathe> wbc I think you need to slip stream your windows and install that first, then install the linux os, and grub can handle it
<Emjay> you mmight try wine or cedega
<v> thomc, my Nvidia video and others work perfectly fine
<wbc> kathe, what is slip stream?
<wbc> !slipstream
<halberd> how is ntp configured on ubuntu--is it working by default?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slipstream
<phantom-d-_-b> i know, but i want native
<wbc> !slip_stream
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slip_stream
<wbc> !slip stream
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slip stream
<Emjay> musikgoat|main, where do i put the .so file ?
<Pici> !msgthebot | wbc
<ubottu> wbc: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<kathe> wbc slipstream is modifying the windows install,
<wbc> kathe: Windows is already installed on the hd
<wellichen> kathe, I'm trying to find it, because I think it is more ease to use than to write on the xorg.conf
<musikgoat|main> Emjay: first,  in firefox, go to about:plugins
<musikgoat|main> Emjay: and check if you have a shockwave flash plugin registered
<v> thomc, any clues?
<thomc> v: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kathe> wbc, great, then you should just be able to install grub ontop and it will take care of it
<Emjay> i've uninstalled it musikgoat|main
<Emjay> before i install this 64bit
<thiebaude> wbc: you going to do a dual boot?
<v> thomc, should i use kernel framebuffer interface?
<musikgoat|main> Emjay: ok, then you will put the file in /home/emjay/.mozilla/plugins
<wbc> kathe: But I'm used to that grub automatically adds windows to the list
<Emjay> 1sec
<v> thomc, should i say yes to it ?
<wbc> Yes thiebaude
<phantom-d-_-b> i have this error: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<musikgoat|main> Emjay: where emjay is replaced with whatever your username is
<wellichen> hello everybody, anyone knows where I can find in Jaunty the application that was in Applications > Other > Screens and Graphics  on later editions.
<wbc> kathe: when i install ubuntu of course
<v> ok its done let me try it again
<Emjay> musikgoat|main,  odd i dont seem to have a plugins folder in .mozilla
<kathe> wbc exactly, just install ubuntu on that drive, i've never had grub fail me
<thiebaude> wbc: oh, you want windows to be first on the grub boot?
<musikgoat|main> Emjay: thats ok, create one
<sebsebseb> kathe: well you were lucky then :d
<musikgoat|main> Emjay: i didn't either before this
<Emjay> kk
<wbc> kathe: Winxp didnt get added aparently, because it is installed on an external hd
<thomc> v: yes, just go through the options
<Emjay> ok done musikgoat|main
<musikgoat|main> Emjay: now close and restart firefox
<gunther> hello
<wbc> thiebaude: windows isnt at the grub list at all
<phantom-d-_-b> how do i install libgtk-1.2.so.?
<musikgoat|main> Emjay: and check about:plugins for the plugin to be registerd
<musikgoat|main> Emjay: and test it out
<G__81> hi thomc
<slittle> Anyone ever get stuck at a "GRUB _" prompt after install?
<gunther> i set up a wireless connection to 802.11g network.  now I need to bridge it.  as soon as I addif with brctl, the connection drops
<G__81> thomc, while shutting down the machine i get the GUI perfectly but while starting alone i dont get it
<gunther> I can get DHCP address assigned to the interface, but it won't ping nothing.
<wellichen> Please help me, I want to find the application that used to be in Applications > Other > Screens and Graphics.
<Emjay> musikgoat|main, about:plugins       File name: libflashplayer.so
<Emjay>     Shockwave Flash 10.0 r22
<Mkop> for some reason, when my wireless disconnects, client applications aren't getting told that it disconnected. I initially thought it was a problem with xchat, that it wouldn't try to reconnect b/c it never realized I had disconnected, but then I realized that ssh is doing the same thing as well
<musikgoat|main> Emjay: cool, test it out
<Hammerjak> wellichen: what did that application do?
<wbc> Which command do I use to see whether the HDD's are hd0 or hd1
<wbc> ?
<thomc> G__81: ok. so you can boot the machine, but you don't get a graphical login is that right? but you can start the window manager with the startx command?
<wellichen> Hammerjak, it is an easy way to choose a proper video driver.
<sebsebseb> wbc: I have missed most of your stuff, but if you got enough RAM and your not going to 3D Windows games or some such, you can virtual machine  WIndows inside Ubuntu
<gunther> wbc:  df
<musikgoat|main> wbc: fdisk -l
<musikgoat|main> or df
<musikgoat|main> heh
<ARMENIAN> is there no way to edit the startup applications menu icons? lol
<newscane> I've run into a problem while upgrading from hardy to intrepid...
<wbc> sebsebseb, that is the only reason to why I am installing winxp on another HD, heavy 3d games
<Hammerjak> wellichen: System -> Preferences -> Display ?
<G__81> thomc, it gets into window manager automatically while booting in the text format. ie when i boot the first few seconds i get the Status bar then once it says loading files to boot it gets into text and then after it boots successfully i get back the GDM login and everything works fine
<G__81> then on
<newscane> i'm getting errors when it tries to upgrade the kernel image pkg... an error that suggested root was full... and sure enough, it was
<sebsebseb> wbc: I see, well you can get some stuff working quite well in Wine
<wellichen> Hammerjak, There I don't have the option to change the video driver.
<Hammerjak> hm, dunno then
<wbc> sebsebseb, I have crossover professional and games
<wbc> paid
<bullzeye95> wellichen: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<newscane> it's a 300 mb partiton... so i don't know why it would have filled.
<newscane> how do i go about clearing it up... or resizing it (running ext3 & lvm)
<G__81> should i again install upstart ?
<wellichen> bullzeye95 : let me try it.
<G__81> i mean usplash ?
<Dante123> is there any program to put together a slideshow with music in Ubuntu easily (YET)
<Dante123> This is one application (a'la photostory or moviemaker) that linux needs
<thomc> G__81: yes, you could try that. It seems to have worked for others with a similar issue.
<musikgoat|main> newscane: sudo aptitude clean
<wellichen> bullzeye95, this one is to choose a proprietary driver
<musikgoat|main> newscane: that will remove old cached packages
<G__81> thomc, so can i just do a complete removal and install it again using synaptic?
<musikgoat|main> newscane: autoclean would be better for you
<Emjay> musikgoat|main, its odd mozilla will play youtube videos and on the test flash at adobe it works...but still says i need a plugin...so clicking install missing plugin says no plugin ...
 * Emjay confused
<wellichen> bullzeye95, this application works like an alternative Instead of editing xorg.conf
<thomc> G__81: yes, that should work.
<musikgoat|main> Emjay: interesting... it works great for me
<SML1226> How doI make my drive NOT read-only?
<SML1226> drive*
<Emjay> is there a way to find out if i have more than one flash plugin ?
<jdu> Emjay: it's in one of the dialogs
<bullzeye95> wellichen: ah I think I misunderstood what you said.. sorry, I can't help you
<musikgoat|main> Emjay: sudo updatedb;locate libflash
<G__81> thomc, have installed it let me check
<racecar56> is it possible to make my remaster in a chroot system have a separate xorg screen on my real system?
<newscane> musikgoat: ran that, cleared no space.  I think I'd already run it
<newscane> and they were going to var, a separate partition
<jdu> Emjay: about:plugins in firefox url box might help
<Emjay> /home/emjay/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<Emjay> /usr/lib/openoffice/basis3.0/program/libflashlx.so
<musikgoat|main> Emjay: your good then
<wellichen> bullzeye95, in this program I can choose the Screens and the drivers for my graphic card. You can see about it at : http://my.opera.com/sjosul/blog/ubuntu-8-04-dual-monitor-setup
<Emjay> odd maybe a restart of x ?
<tyler_d> where does mdadm --examine --scan get its information from... how do I remove information from showing up in here?
<racecar56> is it possible to have a chroot jail have a separate xorg screen on my real system?
<musikgoat|main> Emjay: i don't see how that would affect ff
<jdu> Emjay: doubt that would help
<Emjay> still no sound
<jdu> Emjay: is sound the only problem?
<Emjay> not really....I lose sound when i use flash. ..and some sites that i upload to like disperseit.com the flash install doesnt work
<myself> does anyone know how to get the Shell - Queue script to work with Transmission torrent client here http://trac.transmissionbt.com/wiki/Scripts it's this one http://pastie.org/357236
 * A fatal error occurred in process 0040:039995 please reboot to correct the problem
<TwoToneSpirit> Gparted gives me "unable to read the contents of this file system" but I can read the file system in DOS.  It's an NTFS file system, and it worked earlier today, before some grub insanity.  Any suggestions?
<w30> I am running 64bit Ubuntu 9.04 on my laptop and am trying to get a script made to network to my wireless router from the command line not from the gui which works fine. I tried ps to find what the gui does to initiate the wireless but that don't work; Does anyone have a command to start the wireless network?
<Mkop> any ideas for my problem about client apps not getting notified that the internet is down?
<Emjay> jdu,  not really....I lose sound when i use flash. ..and some sites that i upload to like disperseit.com the flash install doesnt work
<zaccour> anyone else having trouble connecting to pidgin?
<Emjay> my pidgin is working fine with msn and yahoo zaccour
<newscane> musikgoat: any more suggestions?
<jdu> Emjay: I would try removing flash entirely, and then reinstall it by a different method.
<zaccour> for me its not working with yahoo
<susbwoy> Hi, is there something I can use to burn 3 types of ubuntu iso onto 1 dvd with a menu to choose which one to boot? like desktop32bit/alternative/desktop64bit for example
<zaccour> Emjay, for me its not working with yahoo
<wbc> What is the command to go one the parent directory of the one you currently are in?
<wellichen> Emjay : I think that it is a firefox bug. Because if you intall the flashplugin-nonfree using the synaptic, when you access any site that uses flash it don't work.
<wbc> In terminal
<Flannel> wbc: cd ..
<Emjay> very true wellichen
<wbc> Thanks Flannel
<Emjay> i have succes with other browsers ... like seamonkey
<Flannel> susbwoy: I believe the DVD already contains Desktop + Alternate (but only for one arch)
<jdu> Emjay: which firefox are you using?
<airtonix> i used to use aoss to prefix my apps i wanted to sahre the oss and also setup, i think i remember seeing something similar for pulse am i wrong?
<airtonix> oss & alsa*
<Emjay> jdu,  3.0.11
<Emjay> i belive
<wellichen> Emjay : I really get it working fine when I found a site thats require flash and like a magic the Firefox asked me If I want to install it.
<jdu> Emjay: 32 or 64 bit?
<TwoToneSpirit> Any NTFS / partition people here?  I can't seem to mount this NTFS partition.
<racecar56> TwoToneSpirit, ntfs-3g
<bobanBG1973> Enter text here...ggggjjkkkkl010d010d010d
<Emjay> jdo_, it was installed with the amd64 jaunty
<w30> Emjay, I had flash problems with the synaptic flash but got satisfaction after removing the repository flash and installng the flash from their web site
<Emjay> er jdu
<susbwoy> Flannel: yeah just wondering if there is ubuntu software that will let me do it with any ISO. Windows xp cd-iso/ubuntu cd-iso/openbsd cd-iso on 1 dvd for example
<TwoToneSpirit> racecar56: Come again?
<jdu> Emjay: sorry, then it is probably 32
<racecar56> TwoToneSpirit, arr u using ntfs-3g?
<Mike94287> If I want to make a bash script that constantly checks for a file in a certain directory, would it slow down my computer a lot to have it running all the time?
<Emjay> isnt there a 3.5 firefox ?
<jdu> Emjay: I would try w30's suggestion because I don't have problems and i got it from the website.
<jdu> Emjay: still beta
<TwoToneSpirit> racecar56: You know, I'm not even sure.
<racecar56> what happened to firefox 3.1 anywayu
<racecar56> TwoToneSpirit, hmm
<airtonix> Mike94287, define 'all the time'
<racecar56> TwoToneSpirit, sudo mount /dev/xdyz -t ntfs-3g
<w30> Emjay, however I have 64bit
<TwoToneSpirit> racecar56: Using UBCD, I can boot up into a read-only mode where I can see the files in DOS.  That's the best I've got
<racecar56> TwoToneSpirit, hm
<jdu> Mike94287: not if you put a sleep in it. ( ie  "sleep 1m")
<Emjay> w30, is there a way to find out ?
<Mike94287> airtonix: every second at most
<airtonix> Mike94287, ie : every 1min or 2min or 10min or 3hrs?
<TwoToneSpirit> racecar56: I tried that - it gives an error message which I can't remember precisely at the moment.  Something like, "This doesn't appear to have NTFS"
<Emjay> i didnt see in about  firefox
<airtonix> Mike94287, ok
<wellichen> Emjay : Try, in the Firefox, to go to Tools>Add-ons>Plugins see if you find something about flash installed there.
<racecar56> TwoToneSpirit, maybe try ntfs-3g /dev/xdyz /mountpoint
<jack_> im getting the error 'Module dm_mod not found' when running 'modprobe dm_mod' can someone tell me what package I need?
<Emjay> wellichen,  yes of course flash is there
<Emjay>     Shockwave Flash 10.0 r22
<eross> is there a media player that can read music from my fileserver via SMB? Or should I mount the drive from my fileserver first?
<TwoToneSpirit> racecar56: tried that too - same
<w30> Emjay, try http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer
<racecar56> TwoToneSpirit, maybe (dang) mount it with boring plain-old ntfs
<racecar56> TwoToneSpirit, sudo mount /dev/xdyz -t ntfs
<wellichen> Emjay : The decription of it is "Shockwave Flash 10.0 r22".
<wellichen> Emjay : The decription of it is "Shockwave Flash 10.0 r22"?
<Emjay> yes wellichen
<TwoToneSpirit> racecar56: same
<racecar56> TwoToneSpirit, maybe it's corrupt D:
<TwoToneSpirit> racecar56: This happened when I tried to install grub on it
<balingup> hi guys - anyone good at proxies, vpns, hacking or wifi mesh & want to help keep intenet up in IRAN????? they need help
<ctmjr> jack_, did you try sudo modprobe dm-mod?
<jdu> eross: probably mounting it is easiest, it sticks with the unix philosophy that everything should do one thing well.
<TwoToneSpirit> racecar56:  Well, it seems all the files are there as I can see them in DOS
<TwoToneSpirit> balingup:  What kind of help is needed?
<jack_> ctmjr: same error
<Mike94287> airtonix: If it will slow down my computer, I think a better way to go about it would be to check the directory for a new file (which is all I'm using it for anyway) and to activate something based on whether or not a file exists in that directory. The problem is, I don't know how to make it check for a new file being added to the directory :P
<jdu> lwindow 6
<Hammerjak> Mike94287: what language are you using for this? shell script?
<wellichen> Emjay : Try remove it. Then install flashplugin-nonfree again from other source. Sorry no more ideas :(.
<Mike94287> Hammerjak: yes
<balingup> twotonespirit - the go there has killed internet !!! couple hundred ppl are feeding VPN, tor & proxies to em
<racecar56> TwoToneSpirit, idk whats going on then.....
<racecar56> TwoToneSpirit, chkdsk and reboot two times?
<Hammerjak> Mike94287: why can't you just do a "sleep 1;" for a one-second sleep within a while loop?
<roxie> youtube videos lag... anything i can do to fix this??? i am using dell mini 9 with ubuntu netbook remix, 64gb runcore ssd and 2gb ram
<Mike94287> Well that's what I was originally going to do but I was worried that it might slow down my computer to have it constantly doing that which is why I came here asking if it would slow down my computer a lot.
<mermshaus> hi guys! is there anyone who could tell me the address of this "everything ubuntu in a livestream" page?
<balingup> TwoToneSpirit: also i started feeding info on WIFI mesh to IRAN - think it may be usefull - repeat Internet in Iran is out,  quote "ordinary ppl in Iran have no reliable info - gov is trying to break all communication routes  - #Iranelection"
<Hammerjak> Mike94287: no, checking for a file doesn't take long and the 1 second sleep will prevent it from spiking your cpu
<Hammerjak> Mike94287: if you *don't* put the sleep in there your cpu will sit at 100%
<Mike94287> Hammerjak: Okay thanks
<wellichen> gigi53, are you talking from PUC in Brazil?
<roxie> youtube videos lag... is there anything i can do to fix this??? i am using dell mini 9 with ubuntu netbook remix, 64gb runcore ssd and 2gb ram
<wellichen> roxie : YO
<vegas513> hi guys, having a bit of trouble sharing a drive on my network
<roxie> wellichen: yo
<johny-b-goode> Hello People.
<wellichen> roxie : You get an good conexion an the correct flash plugin.
<jdu> does anyone know of software that automatically remove silence from audio tracks
<johny-b-goode> when installing x, what is the package name in ubuntu....?
<wellichen> roxie : sorry by the YO. :)
<johny-b-goode> xorg? or xorg-server?
<vegas513> xorg
<roxie> how do i update the flash plugin? my internet connexion is already great
<vegas513> sudo apt-get install xorg
<roxie> im new to ubuntu
<balingup>  hi guys - anyone good at proxies, vpns, hacking or wifi mesh & want to help keep intenet up in IRAN????? they need help!!!
<leguille> Eric is a homo
<johny-b-goode> thanks. :)
<johny-b-goode> vegas513: &
<rob_p> Mike94287, http://pastebin.com/f54399436
<johny-b-goode> vegas513: thank.
<johny-b-goode> s
<wellichen> roxie : Look in the Firefox (if you use it!) at Tools>Add-Ons>Plugins
<vegas513> johny-b-goode np
<roxie> k
<Mike94287> Thank you rob_p
<vegas513> can anybody help me with sharing a folder across my network?
<rob_p> Mike94287, welcome
<wellichen> roxie : See if you get some description about the Flash 10.0 (Usually you will find "Shockwave Flash 10.0 r22)
<roxie> k
<wellichen> roxie : KDE?
<roxie> i have shockwave flash 9... how doi get 10... or do i need it
<ctmjr> jack_, i could not find where to get it sounds like the module should be there already, is this for encryption?
<wellichen> roxie : You don't need it. But you must see if the flash plugin that you have is working properly. By you descriptio it don't seems to work very well.
<roxie> yeah youtube is still lagging =[
<Emjay> ok well flash works for now...
<damisa81> i just installed linux (ubuntu) for the first time today, anyone have recommended apps to add on?
<roxie> the sound is fine... just the video is choppy
<sebsebseb> damisa81: of course
<Emjay> but i still wont be able to test if it kills the sound untill i figure out how to get pulseaudio back
<wellichen> roxie : I once installed one plugin that I could only listen the sound but not see anyhing.
<Hammerjak> damisa81: go to Applications -> Add/Remove... and poke around in that for a while
<Hammerjak> damisa81: all you have to do is check a box to install apps :)
<wellichen> roxie : The usual plugin (That use to work properly at almost all cases) is the flashplugin-nonfree
<TwoToneSpirit> racecar56:  I pop'd a windows CD in, went to a repair console, and typed "fixboot" - now at least the windows CD can read it.  Some progress...
<sebsebseb> Hammerjak  damisa81   Synaptic Package Manger is better    system > administaration > synaptic package manager
<prowler> Can anyone recommmed an X mp3 player?
<roxie> k
<damisa81> hammer: that's what i'm doing now, it's how i found xchat
<Hammerjak> sebsebseb: but Synaptic isn't nearly as easy to search around in
<ctmjr> !mp3|prowler
<ubottu> prowler: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Emjay> !pulseaduio
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pulseaduio
<sebsebseb> Hammerjak: add/remove is not that good in comparision
<Hammerjak> personal preference i guess :)
<Fretegi> hey guys
<Fretegi> so i have a wierd questions
<Fretegi> anyone here using ubuntu 8.10 on a lappy?
<sebsebseb> Hammerjak: anyway I will use  commands when I know what I want to install :)
<Hammerjak> lol
<sebsebseb> Hammerjak: so much quicker and easier  and better really
<Hammerjak> true
<Emjay> Does anyone know how to start Pulseaudio once its been killed ?
<roxie> well thanx with the help. ill just try again next time
<racecar56> how do i get my chroot system to have its own x screen on one of my consoles
<Fretegi> i am trying to manually set CPU fan speed on a gateway lappy with ubuntu, any thoughts?
<ctmjr> prowler, sorry that was no help
<davidfx> hello all
<davidfx> anyone here using gtkpod
<Fretegi> any thoughts?
<wellichen> Frategi : Which is your lappy?
<Fretegi> gateway m1625
<Fretegi> amd tl60 2.0 ghz
<Fretegi> new to ubuntu but learning fast :)
<Fretegi> i want to set fan speed to run at max all the time if possible
<wellichen> Frategi : It allows you this control? You sure that it's not controled by the BIOS?
<Fretegi> it maybe controlled by the bios, but EVERYTHING is locked on this thing
<Fretegi> i cant adjust ANYTHING acpi related
<lloshi> hi.can anyone help me with savage 2 and opengl 2.1 error? is this wrong channel?
<davidfx> can someone here help me with gtkpod
<davidfx> i have version 0.99.12
<davidfx> do i need to format my ipod
<Fretegi> however i have been doing some reading pertaining to some scripts  reference "fancontrol &"
<kewl1> why wireless connection always slow down after some idle time?
<ibmman> how do i make a floppy disk bootable on cd-rom?
<davidfx> ?
<wellichen> Frategi : I suggest you to look at the site of who produces it.
<Fretegi> already have.  thanks :)
<wellichen> Frategi : Sometimes this things are controled by drivers.
<racecar56> i have a chroot system of a ubuntu live cd and when i exit vim it says "E138: Can't write viminfo file /home/racecar56/.viminfo!" how do i make it stop looking for that because there isn't supposed to be anything about racecar56
<linuxguy2009> Can anyone say if I decide to try to use "dd" command, does it only backup used portions of the disk or does it also copy un-needed empty space? Also can the output be piped to gzip or such compression? Will that work as a solution to backup an ext4 Ubuntu install?
<wellichen> Frategi : Well I need to sleep know (12:33 here in Brazil). See if you find some Stuff in Ubuntu Forums. Good Luck!
<musikgoat|main> linuxguy2009: dd is a byte for byte copy, it copies even unused bits
<linuxguy2009> ok
<linuxguy2009> Ill just stick with ext3 then till, part image supports ext4.
<kewl1> why wireless connection always slow down after some idle time?
<musikgoat|main> linuxguy2009: I would suggest tar as a backup your ubuntu install
<myself> does anyone know how to get the Shell - Queue script to work with Transmission torrent client here http://trac.transmissionbt.com/wiki/Scripts it's this one http://pastie.org/357236
<mermshaus> sorry for bumping but I'm kind of sitting in front of an e-mail and i'd like to include this bit. does anybody know the ubuntu page that aggregates stuff like blog posts or forum posts into a huge "this is going on in the ubuntu world" live stream?
<w30> linuxguy2009, it does copy uneeded empty space however if you 0 out the empty space then a compression of the image will be very small.
<linuxguy2009> So besides part image not supporting ext4 and dd backing up un-needed data, is there a decent way to backup an ext4 partition?
<linuxguy2009> Yeah but zeroing out probably would take quite a while on a big drive I would imagine.
<kewl1> why wireless connection always slow down after some idle time? im on jaunty and with a CCE notebook!
<musikgoat|main> mermshaus: are you referring to planet.ubuntu.com ?
<TwoToneSpirit> racecar56:  So going into a recovery console (via the windows CD) and using fixboot worked - everything is back to normal and I can now dual-boot
<racecar56> TwoToneSpirit, woot
<Dday> How do i change directory to a folder?
<musikgoat|main> Dday: cd = change directory
<musikgoat|main> Dday: so cd /path/to/folder
<mermshaus> musikgoat|main: thx! nope, it included forum posts from the ubuntu forums too. it was some kind of web page like that idea torrent thingy. :)
<YeTr2> Has anyone else have had any issues of the window manager stop responding to mouse input while running Firefox?
<musikgoat|main> mermshaus: brainstorm?
<musikgoat|main> mermshaus: thats all i've got :-)
<mermshaus> musikgoat|main: jep. that's the idea torrent thingy.
<YeTr2> and my right click seems to have broken severely
<mermshaus> musikgoat|main: that's cool because i lost that one too. :)
<Mike94287> Does anyone know of a bash command that will overwrite my clipboard with a variable that I set?
<Dday> How does UBuntu work on SSD's?
<w30> linuxguy2009, go here: http://www.linuxweblog.com/blogs/sandip/20050211/image-your-hard-drive-using-dd
<YeTr2> linuxguy2009: wouldn't take too long to fill the empty space with zeros. however, you could instead use rsync to copy the file system contents onto another system.
<YeTr2> Dday: Solid State Disks behave like normal disks. very very small differences, ubuntu should just treat it like any other disk
<Dday> There is a big performance increase with SSD's on windows, is it the same in ubuntu?
<TwoToneSpirit> Thanks balingup for alerting us about the situation in Iran.  If anybody wants to keep up on the situation or help the people of Iran get access to the internet, which has been cut off, please come to #irantech.
<helper> hello, what is the package name to resize if i got windows XP , i want to install ubuntu but i need to rezie since i want to make /home in one partition! thx
<linuxguy2009> well I think writing zeros to 80+GB of drive space would be just as slow as creating an 80GB file Im guessing.
<TwoToneSpirit> helper:  You want to resize NTFS partition?
<helper> TwoToneSpirit yes
<YeTr2> Dday: performance increase comes from the ability to read random speed faster than any mechenical device ever could. that's why it's faster. not because of drivers or anything.
<TwoToneSpirit> helper:  *VERY* risky.  I did it once with a utility on the Ultimate Boot CD, but I can't say I advise it.
<helper> TwoToneSpirit then what should i do ? i got xp want to install ubuntu
<YeTr2> hmm
<helper> TwoToneSpirit i want to make /home parition alone
<TwoToneSpirit> helper: can you afford to wipe your drive an install ubuntu first?  - yeah the /home idea is good
<mermshaus> 1337 users! awesome!
<helper> TwoToneSpirit nah :(
<TwoToneSpirit> helper:  Many people come through that door and tell stories of NTFS horrors - I was one of them only (looks at watch) last hour.
<mermshaus> sry, I'm easily excited
<Emjay> does anyone know a command to make pulseaudio start again ?
<helper> TwoToneSpirit what should i do then ?
<w30> I have been hearing rumors about ssd drives and flash drives failure rates being high. I have been trying to find out more.
<TwoToneSpirit> helper:  Ultimate Boot CD I'd say.
<jdu> sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<YeTr2> gparted live
<ctmjr> helper, in windows defrag the disk then install ubuntu give it as much room as you want
<Emjay>  sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<Emjay>  * PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions
<YeTr2> TwoToneSpirit: gparted live
<musikgoat|main> !wubi | helper
<ubottu> helper: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Dday> What is the ubuntu pastebin?
<musikgoat|main> !paste | Dday
<ubottu> Dday: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<jdu> Dday: use /topic
<helper> musikgoat|main , can i choose a partition for /home ?
<musikgoat|main> helper, yes, i believe so
<helper> musikgoat|main t.c.
<RheaChiQ> hello how to hide my user account so that they cant open my /home/rhea folder? thanks
<helper> RheaChiQ i think permissions
<Drknezz> Hi
<edbian> RheaChiQ: Are you trying to hide the home folder from it's own user?
<Serpardum> Drknezz:  claims you're fussing in here ^^
<jdu> RheaChiQ: from other users?
<Drknezz> xD
<j_ack> y<
<RheaChiQ> jdu : yes from other users.i dont want to see my /home/rhea
<YeTr2> RheaChiQ: you cannot 'hide' folders
<henkboom> After installing ubuntu, I installed kubuntu-desktop through aptitude. When I remove it, though, also through aptitude, it doesn't remove the other packages. I though aptitude was supposed to handle that? What can I do?
<myself> does anyone know how to get the Shell - Queue script to work with Transmission torrent client here http://trac.transmissionbt.com/wiki/Scripts it's this one http://pastie.org/357236
<YeTr2> RheaChiQ: you can however, make them entirely unreadable to other users
<edbian> RheaChiQ: Is it enough that those users can't write in those folders?  (the default settings).
<topsub> if i just want to send mail off of ubuntu what would be the best mail service / server to use?
<RheaChiQ> edbian : hide or other user cannot open my /home/rhea
<jdu> RheaChiQ: chmod 700  /home/rhea
<RheaChiQ> edbian : they cant open my /home/folder nor edit file or etc
<RheaChiQ> jdu : this is different from o+wx /home/rhea thing? i forgot the command
<jimmyjh> ok i have a problem
<Serpardum> you could change the rights to it so no one but root could look inside it, but you couldn't hide it
<linuxguy2009> Im just now seeing that 9.04 has a guest session.Is that like a sandbox environment?
<Fretegi> what kernel type is in 9.04?
<edbian> RheaChiQ: If you right click on your own home folder and hit properties and look at permissions you can set it so that "others" meaning (everyone not the owner and not in the group) has no access "none"
<jdu> RheaChiQ: there is more than one way to change permissions.  One can use octal numbers such as 700 or letters such as what you gave.
<edbian> RheaChiQ: Or via GUI which I explained.
<jimmyjh> this is a ubuntu 64bit, i've installed all the required codecs etc for dvd playback, but it scrambles the dvd as if it doesnt have the required codecs installed
<RheaChiQ> jdu : so chmod 700 /home/rhea will solve the problem right? users cannot open it even if i add them to the su?
<Serpardum> I'm a little worried about this: The partition tables of the following devices are changed:
<Serpardum> SCSI5 (0,0,0) (sdc)
<YeTr2> RheaChiQ: anyone with root access can do what ever they please.
<Serpardum> I'm trying to partion my ATA drive, not scsi
<jdu> RheaChiQ: well, super user can do anything, there's no way to stop that.
<edbian> RheaChiQ: Wrong.  If they can su then they are the root user and the root user can do anything.  (including change your or any home folder)
<RheaChiQ> YeTr2 : if they know the password of the root right?
<YeTr2> RheaChiQ: root access more or less ignores everything and does what ever it wants.
<RheaChiQ> edbian : ok
<jdu> RheaChiQ: however, you could choose sudo to give more limited access rights
<Mike94287> Does anyone know of a bash command that will overwrite my clipboard with a variable that I set?
<jdu> RheaChiQ: sudo can be configured to allow a user only to use specific commands etc.
<jimmyjh> i am having dvd playback issues, i have insalled libdvdreader libdvdcss etc etc, but it still does not decrypt the dvd
<edbian> jimmyjh: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/playing-encrypted-dvds-in-ubuntu.html
<edbian> Look at the AMD64 bit.
<edbian> Do you have that libdvdcss2 package?
<Barridus> oops i made a mistake and i think i locked a gconf key that wasn't locked before, can anyone help me solve "Could not change key value. Error message:
<Barridus> Can't overwrite existing read-only value: Can't overwrite existing read-only value: Value for `/apps/gnome-power-manager/general/can_suspend' set in a read-only source at the front of your configuration path"
<RheaChiQ> edbian YeTr2 jdu this will help then? > jdu: RheaChiQ: chmod 700  /home/rhea
<kenyon> Mike94287: see the xsel and xclip commands
<jon5001> hello.  touchpad scrolling has suddenly stopped working on my dell inspiron 9300 laptop running intrepid.  have looked at gsynaptics and xorg.  all seems fine... can anyone help???
<jdu> RheaChiQ: yes, but you can always do it then login as a different user and try to access your files.
<Mike94287> kenyon: I tried out xclip just before but it only lets me copy commands, I'll try out xsel
<RheaChiQ> edbian YeTr2 jdu helper thanks
<edbian> RheaChiQ: That will make it so that the owner can do anything to the files but nobody else can do anything.  Root can still do whatever he wants though.  IF your users can sudo then there is pretty much no point in setting up any sort of permissions at all to control them.  Do you understand?  Root can do anything regardless of persmissions
<RheaChiQ> edbian : understand
<YeTr2> RheaChiQ: I would suggest more along the lines of `chmod -R go-rwx /home/rhea` , and then change your umask. If you really want to be paranoid, you could just start encrypting yourself as well.
<edbian> RheaChiQ: Ok good :)
<RheaChiQ> YeTr2 how to change to "umask" ?
<YeTr2> RheaChiQ: sec, let me find the profile.
<RheaChiQ> YeTr2 thanks :)
<GreaterCore> what's a good IRC server on ubuntu?
<YeTr2> RheaChiQ: you can do this in one of two places, you can do it in your own profile, or you can do it in the system profile and it becomes valid for everyone.
<Fretegi> ur on it
<edbian> GreaterCore: Got a question?
<YeTr2> GreaterCore: irc server daemons are more or less personal preference.
<GreaterCore> easiest irc server to set up
<GreaterCore> with nickserv and chanserv
<edbian> GreaterCore: Did you mean that you want to run an IRC server on your computer?
<GreaterCore> edbian: yes
<Mike94287> kenyon: I can't seem to get it to work with either xsel or xclip
<starnet> anton
<kenyon> Mike94287: what are you trying to do?
<ctmjr> GreaterCore, you might get better answers in #freenode channel
<Mike94287> kenyon: I want to write something to my clipboard with a bash script
<YeTr2> RheaChiQ: to effect everyone, you should edit the /etc/login.defs file as root. in that file, is a variable called UMASK. default on UMASK is (0)022
<YeTr2> RheaChiQ: uncomment it(delete the # in front) and change the 022 to 077 to have this setting effect all users.
<kenyon> Mike94287: those commands will do it.
<YeTr2> RheaChiQ: your other option is to put this in your personal profile in your '${HOME}/.profile'. doing this will only have the change effect you.
<Mike94287> kenyon: xclip works but only with commands, I want it to work for a variable I set in the bash script.
<kenyon> Mike94287: echo $var | xclip
<YeTr2> RheaChiQ: any changes you make will not take effect until you log out of the system entirely.
<jimmyjh1> ok i tried that but still not working
<jimmyjh1> dvd is still not playing
<Mike94287> kenyon: There we go, thanks
<ctmjr> jimmyjh, what player/s are you using?
<sam_> ctmjr vlc and movie player*
<sam_> we are trying to fix it for me.. :p
<jimmyjh1> ctmjr:  tried movie player and vlc
<Belinrahs> I have a question. Do I absolutely need to burn a disc in order to install Ubuntu (not using Wubi)? I want to dualboot Windows 7 RC and the latest Ubuntu.
<YeTr2> Belinrahs: you can also install via thumbdrive.
<Belinrahs> ahhh that solves my problem then
<gmachine> I think you can install via jump drive or ftp
<Belinrahs> Is there any specific way i need to put it on the thumb drive?
<Belinrahs> for it to boot*
<YeTr2> Belinrahs: I think the live disk has a utility to create a bootable thumb drive
<musikgoat|main> Belinrahs: google install ubuntu with unetbootin
<Belinrahs> is that the Windows autorun you mean?
<Belinrahs> alright
<YeTr2> but that purpose is self defeating, isn't it?
<gmachine> belinrahs, you need to configure your BIOS to look @ the jump drive at boot
<gmachine> Belinrahs: there should be a "how to" on this.
<w30> I am running 64bit Ubuntu 9.04 on my laptop and am trying to get a script made to network to my wireless router from the command line not from the gui which works fine. I tried ps to find what the gui does to initiate the wireless but that don't work; Does anyone have a command to start the wireless network?
<Belinrahs> wow, that Unetbootin looks like an excellent utility
<Belinrahs> Thanks for the help, I'm going to use that :)
<ctmjr> jimmyjh, you can try region set read this at the bottom of the page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<Belinrahs> By the way does Compiz Fusion work with 64-bit Linux? Also Wine?
<cabrey> Belinrahs, yes as long as you have drivers
<cabrey> also
<wbc> My Windows XP's HD UUID is 7fb92825-6c25-4821-9be9-f8bf3ae6b75c, how may I add it to GRUB?
<cabrey> !unetbootin | Belinrahs
<TwoToneSpirit> Belinrahs:  Both great
<ubottu> Belinrahs: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<YeTr2> Belinrahs: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-ubuntu-904-persistent-install-windows/
<Belinrahs> cabrey: Thanks!!
<roxie> i am new to ubuntu.. is there a way to run windows programs on ubuntu???
<rohit> hey does google talk work on wine
<wbc> !wine | roxie
<ubottu> roxie: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<rohit> plz tell ,e
<rohit> yes u can use wine
<roxie> ok thanx
<YeTr2> a better place to determine wine compatibility would be winehq's site.
<w30> Belinrahs, you need to check out getlibs on the Ubuntu web site; it's a way to install the 32bit libs on a 64 bit system to satisfy 32 bit apps
<Belinrahs> w30: ok. do you have a link? just curious, i can probably find it but whatever is quicker
<w30> Belinrahs, sorry not handy
<Belinrahs> ok I'll find it :) thx
<wbc> My Windows XP's HD UUID is 7fb92825-6c25-4821-9be9-f8bf3ae6b75c, how may I add it to GRUB?
<jon5001> any touchpad experts here?
<ectospasm> jon5001: just ask your question.
<gmachine> wbc: you want to add it to your etc/fstab file I believe
<gmachine> wbc? correct?
<wbc> gmachine: Are you sure I don't have to add it to /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<Fretegi> how stable is ubuntu??
<ectospasm> wbc: normally you don't use the UUID for booting a WinXP instance.
<wbc> Fretegi: Stable enough
<jon5001> ectospasm, touchpad scrolling suddenly stopped working.  dell inspiron 9300 with intrepid.  checked gsynaptic, xorg and the internet but do not see the problem referenced or a solution proposed.  any ideas?
<wbc> ectospasm: Then what do I have to add?
<lstarnes> Fretegi: the LTS versions are probably at least slightly more stable than the non-LTS versions
<Fretegi> compared to windows?
<ectospasm> jon5001: you haven't accidentally disabled the scroll bar on the touchpad, have you?
<wbc> Fretegi: Stable++
<ectospasm> I don't have Intrepid anymore, so I can't look for you. (and besides, my laptop has no charge and the power cable is at home)
<gmachine> wbc: no I think it must be in your menu.lst file also
<jon5001> ectospasm, accidentally disabled how?  gsynaptics tick marks all in order and xorg file is unchanged since a known backup from when the scroll was functioning
<wbc> jon5001: Are you use you just haven't pushed the "Disable touchpad" button somewhere around your keyboard
<Fretegi> lol k, ive had it on lappy for about two weeks and really gettin to like it, if i could get a few program glitches fixes i may use it as in lieu of vista
<phoenixz> I have an SCP problem: when I scp hosta:/file /file, all is okay. When I scp /file hostb:/file, all is okay.. When I scp hosta:/file hostb:/file, I suddenly get a hostkey verification failure.. Why is this? It does not make sense because if I only specify one host (either host a or host b) it works well. with SSH I can access those hosts also without problem. How could I fix this problem?
<gmachine> how do I paste something in the pastebin?
<wbc> Ctrl+V
<ctmjr> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<wbc> Or rightclick>paste
<jon5001> wbc, note:  all touchpad functions work.  except scrolling.
<ectospasm> jon5001: like I said, I can't verify this right now, but on my 9.04 UNR netbook I could have sworn I saw an option for disabling the scroll bar on the touchpad in gnome-mouse-properties
<wbc> jon5001: have you tried scrolling with two fingers?
<wbc> Ubuntu enables that on some machines
<jon5001> wbc, how do you scroll w. two fingers?
<Fretegi> night guys
<wbc> jon5001: Use two fingers and have a small space between them while moving them downwards
<jon5001> wbc, doesnt seem to be responding to that... unless i am doing it wrong.  unfamiliar with that technique but followed your instructuon
<w30> wbc, thats cool, thanks for being on Ubuntu and helping out *smile*
<wbc> jon5001: It does only work on certain computers though
<gmachine> jon5001: you can enable horizontal and vertical scrolling under mouse/touchpad...I assume if you remove the checks from these boxes you have disabled scrolling
<jon5001> wbc, nah.  i dont think so.  scrolling worked until recently
<w30> wbc, works on a inspiron E1505
<jon5001> gmachine, all tick marks are in right place
<wbc> w30: :)
<gmachine> jon5001: I'm sorry jon... do you want it to work or not work?
<gmachine> wbc: did you get an answer to your question about the grub file?
<wbc> gmachine: Nope,
<jon5001> gmachine, I want it to work.  it used to work.  now it suddenly doesnt.  gsynaptics touch pad and mouse settings in gnome are set to enable, and xorg is unchanged from a backup when it worked fine
<gmachine> jon5001: ok, sorry to be dense.
<jon5001> gmachine, and yet it suddenly stopped
<ectospasm> jon5001: you may need to toggle them off and toggle them back on
<jon5001> gmachine, no worries.
<ectospasm> ...or upgrade to Jaunty
<wbc> gmachine: Thing is that I do not know what I should add to the menu.lst
<jon5001> ectospasm, I have tried that.  but would i have to reboot in between?  that I havent done
<gmachine> wbc: well, in my grub list my hard drive is mentioned and I don't have Windows installed on the same computer.
<ectospasm> jon5001: a reboot may be an expedient fix.  I had a problem where I disabled mouse clicks on the touch pad, to disable an annoyance
<jon5001> ectospasm, problem with jaunty for me is no proprietary driver for ati radeon video card and the open source version doesnt make full enough use of it... but thats a whole nother story
<ectospasm> jon5001: and rebooting fixed the problem that caused.
<ectospasm> bah, ATI
<jon5001> ectospasm, note, i have rebooted several times.  this has been ongoing for a week.  but i havent rebooted in between unchecking the boxes.  ie, uncheck, reboot, check, reboot
<Barridus> is it just me or is jaunty missing most of the sounds ubuntu used to have (trash emptying, etc)
<jon5001> ectospasm, yeah. the whole ati situation's a bummer
<ectospasm> jon5001: are you dual booting?  If so, does the touchpad scroll bar work as advertised in the other OS?
<jon5001> ectospasm, nope.  intrepid is the only os on this machine
<froes> hi. is there a way to make the SUPER (windows key) open the desktop menus ?
<ectospasm> hmmm... so we can't test if the scroll bar on the touchpad has simply failed.
<wbc> gmachine: could you paste your menu.lst to the pastebin?
<jon5001> ectospasm, wbc, i will be right back.  i unchecked and am rebooting.
<jaime1> hey guys how's it going
<jaime1> i have a serious problem
<Dday> Will wine run internet explorer 8?
<skrite> jaime1, go ahead
<gmachine> IE8 is horrible
<RheaChiQ> YeTr2 : ok i think i got it. what website you got it?
<ectospasm> jaime1: don't preface your question, just ask
<error404notfound> anyone here tried installing ubuntu on xen server 5.5.0?
<gmachine> spill jaime1
<Dday> gmachine, need it for a microsoft competition
<ectospasm> Dday: good luck with that
<gmachine> Dday, what do you need for a microsoft competition
<Dday> http://www.microsoft.com/australia/ie8/competition/
<gmachine> oh
<ectospasm> Dday: IE8 is new enough where I'd doubt wine could run it well.
<jaime1> i went away for vacations leaving my cuz in charge. being new to ubuntu he messed around and did some thing he shoudn't have. now my computer says i have no available memory, which i do. also i cant save documents and i can't open some apps and i can't upgrade to 9.04 because of an "authentication failure" i have no idea what happened to it
<ectospasm> probably all sorts of libs involved that the wine folks haven't implemented.
<gmachine> Dday: I'll give you $15,000 not to use IE8
<ectospasm> jaime1: did you give him access to your user account?
<jaime1> yeah i didn't think he'd mess with it
<cabrey> oh wow so MS has to bribe users now?
<ectospasm> jaime1: shame shame
<jaime1> ectospasm: i know
<h00k> Dday: 1) you can use User Agent Switcher (thats all they check for and 2) You must live in Australia
<h00k> Dday: Actually using IE8 isn't necessaryt
<jelly-bean> my "gnome-screensaver lock" quit working recently. any ideas? it is running
<gmachine> jaime1: do you have a pre-vacation back up of your system
<Dday> gmachine, is it in Zimbabwean dollars?
<Dday> h00k, how i use user agent switcher?
<gmachine> Dday: Close, U.S. dollar$
<munk> hi all
<jaime1> ectospasm: and for example like i can open opera, but when i click on the file, edit , view , or any other buttons on the top, it just shows blanks
<Dday> gmachine, i take you up on your offer :D
<jaime1> ectospasm: unfortunately i didn't.
<munk> anyone know much about the pipe command? ie |
<h00k> Dday: google is your friend: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/59
<ectospasm> jaime1: sounds like he trashed your system.
<ectospasm> jaime1: is /home on a different partition from /?
<wbc> May someone please paste their /boot/grub/menu.lst on the pastebin for me?
<jaime1> ectospasm: that's what i was thinking that maybe he messed with the partitions
<wbc> With Windows in it
<ectospasm> jaime1: you'd be in deeper trouble if that were the case.
<skrite> Is there a way to run ICE WEASEL in Ubuntu ?  i cant find it in apt or anywhere  else
<cabrey> skrite, use firefox
<ectospasm> skrite: and why would you want to do that when Ubunt CAN use Firefox?
<munk> is there a way to take the output of a commandline program and use it as a argument for another program?
<jaime1> ectospasm: yeah i have the linux wich is filesystem ext3 as /dev/sda2. i have like 52 GB unallocated, then the linux-swap as /dev/sda
<ectospasm> munk: use the pipe '|'
<ectospasm> munk: cmd1 | cmd2 | cmd3 | ...
<lstarnes> munk: or program $(other program)
<racecar56> got to go
<Dday> h00k, User agent switcher is only for windows 7
<munk> does it pass what ever is in the stdout as an argument?
<Dday> *IE 7 sorry
<lstarnes> munk: you can use $() or `` to capture output for use bu another command
<ectospasm> jaime1: you're screwed then, since you don't have a separate /home partition.  I'd suggest a format and reinstall.
<toortoor> what is the command for the default ubuntu document reader?
<lstarnes> munk: | captures one program's stdout and directs it into the other's stdin
<ectospasm> jaime1: you can try to move your important files to another system/external HD, but good luck
<lstarnes> toortoor: evince?
<cabrey> toortoor, evince
<w30>  	  We are sorry, but your Operating System is not supported by the ninemsn Optimised version of Internet Explorer 8.   	
<w30> Australia (English) - click to change
<jaime1> ectospasm: yep that's what it looks like. oh well thanks man. i'll probably just save everything to an external, then just reinstall
<munk> what if I need the output to be passed as an argument when the second program is loaded
<toortoor> lstarnes, cabrey: ok thanks
<gmachine> jaime1: and kick your cousin in the rear
<ectospasm> jaime1: next time, don't give ANYONE access to your user, just create an unprivileged user first.
 * w30 hehheh
<CaptainMorgan> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<jaime1> ectospasm: yeah, well i told him he has to buy me a new computer:) but meanwhile i'll fix this one
<johnzw> whois johnzw
<munk> stdin isnt the arguments is it?
<lstarnes> munk: stdin is like typed input
<jaime1> ectospasm: one more question. when i reinstall, how do i make the /home partition. i had my friend install it for me. i mean i'm knowledgeable in linux, but not in that part of the installation process
<s|k_`> hrm
<h00k> !home | jaime1
<ubottu> jaime1: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<ectospasm> jaime1: just create separate / and /home partitions.  You should have the option for choosing the mount point of a given partition
<h00k> sleep. peace.
<munk> so if I am writing a program called "gettimeindex" that generates arguments for the program "transcoder" is there a way to pass the arguments?
<lstarnes> munk: transcoder $(gettimeindex)
<bullgard4> skrite: Ubuntu repositories provide you with Firefox. If you have reasons to stick to Iceweasel try to find Debian repositories providing Iceweasel packages. I doubt that it makes sense to install them in your Ubuntu operating system. You better switch over to Debian entirely then.
<ectospasm> munk: what do you mean "arguments"
<gmachine> jaime1: read through a guide that tells you have to set up the difference partitions / /var /tmp /home etc
<gmachine> *how
<ectospasm> munk: normally you just pass the stdout of the first program to the stdin of the second.
<unop> munk, maybe.  transcoder "$@"
<munk> like when you load transcoder it has arguments like "transcoder -a -more arguments -blah"
<ectospasm> munk: you'd have to specify those extra arguments when you invoke the commands.
<unop> munk, "$@" contains the arguments passed to this script .. you just pass them on using it
<ectospasm> like: tar -xvf - file1 file2... | bzip2 -c tarball.tar.bz2
<jaime1> ectospasm: yeah thanks man i'm looking at a page which should help. i just gotta go get my external HD from my gf so i could save the important stuff. oh well, that's what i get for trusting a windows user:) thanks for  all the help and see you guys later.
<The_warlock> can anybody suggest me a good window manager which supports themes?
<ectospasm> The_warlock: GNOME ?
<thePuppeteer> I am on the liveCD and am formatting the HDD, sda1 i managed to delete, but with sda2/sda5, gparted will not give me the option to touch, is there a way around this?
<lstarnes> The_warlock: maybe compiz
<unop> gnome isn't a window manager
<The_warlock> ectospasm: other than gnome and kde i.e :D
<unop> The_warlock, fluxbox
<ectospasm> The_warlock: only other one I'm familiar with is fluxbox
<munk> unop: where can I find out more about $@?
<jaime1> ectospasm: wait one more quick q. can't i just create a new /home partition?
<ectospasm> ...although all the *Steps should work, too
<ectospasm> jaime1: if you've got free space (which you said you did earlier), yeah
<unop> munk, you are writing a shell script i assume?  bash?
<jon5001> ectospasm, performed the following:  uncheck, reboot, check, reboot... no joy
<nathaniel1> hello
<nathaniel1> I have a problem
<munk> no I am writing a c++ program that analyzes a sound file and then passes a certain time index to transoder
<nathaniel1> my screen resolution sinece some days now is very below what it used to be
<sagaci> when i run the command line in ubuntu, can i up the resolution so more fits in the screen?
<munk> I would like to avoid calling transcoder from within my program
<jascase901> I was messing with usplash and now I cant log onto my ubuntu partition
<nathaniel1> and it doesn't detect monitor
<jascase901> On jaunty
<unop> munk, ahh, then $@ doesn't apply .. you'd have to work with argc/argv combination
<munk> yea
<ectospasm> sagaci: you mean in the virtual terminals (ALT-F1..6)?
<unop> munk,  /j #c++
<sagaci> ectospasm: yes
<munk> is there no way to pass the output of a program to the arguments of a another?
<ectospasm> sagaci: only way I know of doing that is by running a framebuffer
<nathaniel1> my screen resolution sinece some days now is very below what it used to be and it doesn't detect monitor
<jaime1> ectospasm:yeah i have like 50GB of free space.  should i create it as a primary or extended partition? also should it be ext 2?
<munk> perhaps a bash script to tie it togehter?
<unop> munk,  that will work
<ectospasm> sagaci: investigate the "vga=" kernel boot parameter for the framebuffer
<ectospasm> jaime1: it's really immaterial whether you choose it to be primary or logical (it can't be extended)
<sagaci> ectospasm: ah ok, won't mess with it then
<munk> where would I look for such information?
<jaime1> ectospasm: oh alright. will 2 GB be enough or how much should it be?
<unop> munk,  /j #bash
<nathaniel1> my screen resolution sinece some days now is very below what it used to be and it doesn't detect monitor
<munk> thanks
<ectospasm> jaime1: usually I make the /home partition the largest on the system
<jaime1> so probably use like all of the memory. like 50GB?
<ectospasm> jaime1: 2GB would fill up FAST
<ectospasm> jaime1: that's what I'd do, but ymmv
<nellmathew> hey guys, i was curious.. what would be the best file system for "media storage" partition?.. i'm on ext3 right now, i have some unformatted space on my harddrive, looking for some suggestions..
<jaime1> ectospasm: ok thanks man. yeah i got the page that tell me what commands to enter so hopefully i fix this
<ectospasm> nellmathew: ext3 is a safe choice
<ectospasm> nellmathew: JFS may give better performance for lots of large (> 2GB) files.
<ectospasm> ReiserFS may also be a good choice.
<nellmathew> ectospasm, so if i were to reinstall ubuntu on my current partition, how would i go about using ext3 without affecting the "media" partition? (make it primary and root?..)
<thePuppeteer> I am on the liveCD and am formatting the HDD, sda1 i managed to delete, but with sda2/sda5, gparted will not give me the option to touch, is there a way around this?
<nellmathew> does that make sense?.. lol
<Jaunty_Guy> #ubuntu
<Jaunty_Guy> Hello guys and gals
<ectospasm> nellmathew: no, you'd have your media partition on a separate (primary or logical, doesn't matter) partition, and set its mount point to whatever (prolly not /media, maybe /mnt/media or something.
<chewed-on> Hello
<Jaunty_Guy> I have really a serious problem and I can't fix it
<chewed-on> Has anyone here used Yabause (sega saturn emulator)
<ectospasm> nellmathew: then, don't touch that partition when you're reinstalling.
<Jaunty_Guy> Can some one help me
<ectospasm> Jaunty_Guy: don't preface your question, or ask to ask, just ask your question already
<nellmathew> ectospasm: thanks for your help!
<chewed-on> Has anyone here used Yabause (sega saturn emulator) before ?
<Jaunty_Guy> OK I just migrated from Windows and I have one problem
<ectospasm> chewed-on: not I
<Jaunty_Guy> The PC freezes at randon times
<ectospasm> Jaunty_Guy: does it ever exhibit that behavior in Windows?
<Jaunty_Guy> couldn't figure why?
<Jaunty_Guy> No not at all
<ectospasm> Jaunty_Guy: you could be having a number of problems.
<avythe> silly quick question, when amarok changes to the next song, it displays a huge message - any way to resize it?
<ectospasm> Jaunty_Guy: it could be that Ubuntu is stressing your system in ways Windows does not, and you've got a hardware problem that Ubuntu has uncovered.  This is pure conjecture.
<chewed-on> Jaunty_Guy: what were you doing right before it freeze ?
<ectospasm> Jaunty_Guy: you may want to run a benchmarking or stress testing tool to see if your system can handle it.  I suggest mprime.
<MidtownNewbie> Howdy, all. Has anyone else ever had issues getting Skype audio to work in Jaunty? I'm on an Inspiron 1100 laptop.
<Jaunty_Guy> <ectospasm>: nothing in particular some time freezes while I am surfing and other times while I am watching movies
<ectospasm> Jaunty_Guy: I had a problem with an old computer randomly hard locking (in Windows and in Linux), and mprime led me to believe the problem was with the memory controller on the motherboard.
<ectospasm> Jaunty_Guy: does it freeze when you view Flash movies in your browser?
<ectospasm> Jaunty_Guy: I assume you're using Jaunty?
<Jaunty_Guy> Not all the times I am watching youtube now :)
<ARMENIAN> how can i make it so when I'm playing video on one workspace and zoom out with somehting like expose, i can see the video still playing instead of a black screen?
<Jaunty_Guy> Yes I am
<StormWinged> so.... for the 4th day... :D can somebody help me with skype plugin for pidgin?
<ectospasm> Jaunty_Guy: what flavor (i386 or x86_64)?
<lstarnes> StormWinged: I think you want #pidgin
<ectospasm> StormWinged: not I
<StormWinged> okay... i`ll try it
<Jaunty_Guy> X86_64
<ectospasm> I've got three machines with Jaunty 64bit, and I haven't experienced the problems you have been, Jaunty_Guy
<Laurenceb> how do I lookup a url?
<Laurenceb> to find whos hosting it?
<ectospasm> Laurenceb: in the Linux shell:  whois <domain>
<chewed-on> Laurenceb: maybe try ping that url ?
 * chewed-on shuts up.
<hicham> Hi all, i have a question ! can i have a dual monitor on a PC running linux ? i can do that on xP but not on linux..Thanks
<Jaunty_Guy> I have another machine too and it works like a charm
<Laurenceb> is there a web service that gives you the company?
<chewed-on> hicham: yes you can
<raylu> !twinview | hicham
<ubottu> hicham: twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<ectospasm> hicham: what video chipset are you using?
<hicham> how /
<lstarnes> Laurenceb: you could try doing a whois query
<hicham> Nvidia
<raylu> oh... was expecting a more general reponse
<hicham> GEforce something
<eshaase> why does moving files from my HD to my USB HD take up 100% of my CPU?
<Jaunty_Guy> that's why I don't know the problem I am not that expert so I need help
<chewed-on> hicham: I think in your system settings there's a monitor section
<chewed-on> it has a check box to use dual monitors
<raylu> eshaase: it's a reported bug, i think
<hicham> do i have to downloand anything ? I am new to linux.. my second day using it
<sebsebseb> Laurenceb: this isn't really Ubuntu suppourt anyway this is what you want http://www.netcraft.com
<ectospasm> hicham: you'll need to make sure  you've got the nvidia restricted driver installed, and then add Option "TwinView" to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<raylu> hicham: see what ubottu said
<chewed-on> hicham: you're using gnome ?
<digitalsatori> hi I installed mplayer and w32codecs, also copy the g2m.dll(gotomeeting codec) in the codecs directory, but I'm still not able to play the g2m coded video, anybody have an idea?
<hicham> yeah gnome..i am not familair with the termila commands yet
<indus> ectospasm: why do i need to add twinview to xorg.conf? doesnt it do that auto?
<avythe> everything seems sort of big in gnome...
<nataly> hola
<avythe> is there a way to reduce the size of fonts and stuff?
<sebsebseb> !es |  nataly
<ubottu> nataly: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<nataly> hi
<raylu> avythe: so turn down the font size
<ectospasm> indus: it probably does, but I keep restoring from an existing xorg.conf that I've kept around, and it still works.
<raylu> avythe: system > prefs > appearance, i think
<RheaChiQ> thanks ubuntu
<nataly> iam begin in ubuntu 9.04
<chewed-on> hicham: click on System on your menu bar
<avythe> hm
<avythe> oh there it is
<avythe> i was just in there and didn't see it, thanks
<Acedip> there is no drivers stated in Hardware Drivers app in system->admin, though there is an on-board ATI graphics driver
<hicham> I have system tools.. nothing saying " system " ?
<indus> ectospasm: ok . But now the xorg.conf is auto generated i believe
<indus> Acedip: whats the output of lspci .
<ectospasm> indus: yes, but iirc it didn't detect my twinview here
<ectospasm> ...so I used the old file
<digitalsatori> anybody have the experience with playing the gotomeeting encoded video in ubuntu
<indus> Acedip: use pastebin
<hicham> ops Sorry..I have system on my menu bar ;)
<raylu> eshaase: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/131094
<chewed-on> hicham: yeah look for Preference
<Acedip> indus, this is the driver line 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200]
<hicham> i am there
<chewed-on> hicham: I found this using Google: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFX5UssUgcs   :)
<chewed-on> hicham: do you see "Desktop" ?
<chewed-on> or "Monitor" ?
<chewed-on> or something related to monitor
<Acedip> indus, this happened after yesterday's network upgrade to 9.04
<indus> Acedip: ok newer ati drivers have dropped support for it i believe, use the open source ati driver,
<ectospasm> chewed-on: it's called "Display"
<chewed-on> yeah
<chewed-on> display
<chewed-on> :D
<glicks> hey has anyone experienced that when they try to run google earth on the asus eeepc 1000he it kills their wireless internet?
<raylu> avythe: np
<chewed-on> ectospasm: I haven't used Gnome in a while.
<hicham> no man.. just something to do with the display ..appearance
<indus> Acedip: but who says your ati card isnt working,in all probability you are running the open source driver
<jascase901> I was installing mac4lin's splashscreen on my jaunty ubuntu desktop, and now when i try to load linux from grub i just get stuck in a blank black input screen.
<jascase901> All i did was ./make install
<indus> Acedip: glxinfo | grep render]
<indus> Acedip: glxinfo | grep render
<Jaunty_Guy> ectospasm: how to run mprime ? :) sorry not an expert
<Acedip> indus, i'm saying so, because after the upgrade, the display is not that clear, there is a bit haziness in the display
<hicham> i ll check out the link you pasted..thanks chewed-on
<ectospasm> jascase901: maybe take "splash" out of the command line in grub
<crapshoot> where can i get help to keep my firefox from crashing?
<jascase901> How do i do that?
<ectospasm> jascase901: you do see the grub menu, correct?
<jascase901> Yes
<crapshoot> i have tried the forums and there is no help
<Acedip> indus, direct rendering: No (LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT set) , OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 20060815 x86/MMX/SSE2 NO-TCL
<eshaase> raylu: thanks!
<jascase901> ectospasm: Yea i see the grub menu
<indus> Acedip: ok 1 min
<indus> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<raylu> eshaase: np
<ectospasm> jascase901: type 'e' (I think) to edit the grub line, go to the kernel line in the resulting menu, type 'e' to edit the line, and edit "splash" out of the line.  Then go back to the previous menu, and type 'b' to boot
<MidtownNewbie> Anyone? Skype audio on Inspiron laptop?
<jascase901> ectospasm: k thanks im gonna try that
<ectospasm> jascase901: if it works, then you need to back out that change, or remove the installed splash screens
<raylu> ectospasm, jascase901: no need to go back to the previous menu. just hit enter when you're done editing and b
<Acedip> indus, ohk, but what can you say about the display not being that clear
<jascase901> Ok well imabout to restart my compy
<jascase901> to try this
<ectospasm> raylu: doesn't hitting enter take you back to the previous menu?
<indus> Acedip: adjust contrast ? not sure
<jascase901> thanks guys
<raylu> ectospasm: after you're done editing, enter takes you to the list of options for that boot config
<chewed-on> hicham: alright
<raylu> ectospasm: as in, the menu you would be at if you had just hit e once
<crapshoot> i've tried changing from heron to ibex and even tried swiftfox...............no change
<Jaunty_Guy> How to run mprime on Jaunty
<ectospasm> Jaunty_Guy: you should be able to find a link to the source on the MPrime Wikipedia article.
<ectospasm> afaik it's not a package in the repos
<jascase901> Thanks that worked perfectly
<Jaunty_Guy> OK so it is not in the repository
<jascase901> I got restarted in like a second
<ectospasm> Jaunty_Guy: know that the grub edit is only for that boot, you still need to correct the problem.
<indus> Acedip: cant help here. Since ATI has opened their drivers,you need to wait before the community makes it avaiable for your chipset
<ectospasm> er, jascase901 ^^^
<Anirban1987> How to set up an Ubuntu server for shared hosting ?
<indus> Acedip: they dropped support for x200
<glicks> it sucks google earth runs smoothly on my eeepc running windows, but its crappy and choppy on linux
<crapshoot> at least yoou have google earth
<indus> Acedip: best bet is to use hardy 8.04
<crapshoot> my firefox keeps crashing
<glicks> what you mean crapshoot
<Acedip> indus, that is good new :\
<ectospasm> crapshoot: welcome to the joys of Firefox!
<crapshoot> firefox spikes resources to 100%
<ectospasm> crapshoot: yep, it does that from time to time.
<crapshoot> at best it runs at 50% of resources
<crapshoot> the problem is that it happens all the time
<Jaunty_Guy> ectospasm: OK Thanks ..... I'll get back with the results
<ectospasm> crapshoot: I've seen it stay at <20% resources, but still thrash the hard drive like crazy
<indus> Acedip: thats why they call hardy LTS release, and i believe until 10.04 it wont be supporting x200
<indus> ectospasm: exactly , hard disk keeps reading for say 5 sec
<Acedip> indus, but I upgraded because needed gtk2.16 and it was not available in hardy
<crapshoot> isn't FF the recommended browser?
<indus> ectospasm: i read somewhere they released  a fix but it doesnt work
<ectospasm> indus: in my case, it's like 5 (or 50) minutes.
<ectospasm> indus: there's always Opera
<crapshoot> i have tried hardy and ibex but no help
<indus> ectospasm: i mean my firefox hangs in this moment as if searching for something, i heard its the sqllite database search it does
<ectospasm> crapshoot: I only get it occasionally in Jaunty
<Pwnt> Err, I'm havning a problem with Ubuntu 9.04
<indus> ectospasm: i reduced cache size which seems to work
<indus> Pwnt: what error
<crapshoot> mine either locks up or crashes and i have to restart
<MidtownNewbie> Can Ekiga Softphone be used to call regular telephones?
<Pwnt> It's not really an error, I can't hear anything. I went to youtube and can't hear through my speakers nor ear phones
<ectospasm> indus: crapshoot:  the machine I experience this on only has 1GB RAM.  My 4GB system at home doesn't seem to have the problem.
<indus> ectospasm: only 1gb? heh thats a good amount
<ectospasm> (I haven't been using my other 1GB machine at home long enough to notice)
<indus> ectospasm: mine is 1 gb
<crapshoot> jaunty kept crashing my machine so i switched to "a stable" version
<ectospasm> indus: heh, you'd think
<indus> ectospasm: ya why need 4gb?
<indus> ectospasm: its been 2 years
<ectospasm> indus: 'cuz I hate waiting for swap.
<crapshoot> i posted on the forums, but after 2 weeks............nohelp
<myself> does anyone know how to get the Shell - Queue script to work with Transmission torrent client here http://trac.transmissionbt.com/wiki/Scripts it's this one http://pastie.org/357236
<ectospasm> indus: why not 4GB.  RAM is Dirt Cheap(TM)
<indus> ectospasm: not where i live :)
<ectospasm> I just got 2GB laptop RAM for $21.99US
<glicks> i guess it takes a few minuts for the cache to get hot with google earth
<XDS2010> any avid bluetooth ubuntu users here ?
<brennus> ok, so I'm playing with different liveCDs, and the openSUSE one I got sas i686. Is that 64-bit?
<myself> HELP
<brennus> myself: what's wrong?
<myself> does anyone know how to get the Shell - Queue script to work with Transmission torrent client here http://trac.transmissionbt.com/wiki/Scripts it's this one http://pastie.org/357236
<myself> that
<indus> brennus: its 32 bit
<brennus> indus: thank you
<indus> brennus: 64 bit will say x86_64
<myself> brennus how do i make it work
<crapshoot> how do i keep FF from crashing/locking up?
<indus> crapshoot: when does it craash
<crapshoot> i can't come up with a reliable trigger
<crapshoot> sometimes there is weird network traffic
<crapshoot> other times i am simply looking at the forums or text pages
<crapshoot> video pages are a toss up
<crapshoot> no issue with RAM or swap............3Gb
<crapshoot> i really want to be a "convert", but without finding a solution i can only turn to windoze
<indus> crapshoot: maybe its flash
<crapshoot> how do i check/fix it?
<crapshoot> flash is pretty prevalent
<indus> crapshoot: which version of ubuntu u using? have you updated your system?
<crapshoot> i have tried hardy, ibex, and jaunty
<crapshoot> i know jaunty is buggy so that i discount
<Dday> how oyu do a screenshot in ubuntu?
<crapshoot> the OS shouldn't affect the browser should it?
<ectospasm> Dday: hit PrintScreen
<ectospasm> crapshoot: it can
<indus> crapshoot: it does
<crapshoot> oh!
<ectospasm> crapshoot: I mean, the browser has to run in the framework of the OS
<crapshoot> how do i check it
<indus> crapshoot: there is nothing to check,  u can try opera if you not happy with FF
<ectospasm> indus: or any of the console-based browsers.
<crapshoot> if FF is a stock browser, wouldn't it have been checked?
<vigo> There are many browsers that work in Linux,
<vigo> Choice is what it is really about.
<indus> crapshoot: Frankly firefox has started sucking, it works much nicer on windows
<indus> crapshoot: i just hate it now
<ectospasm> indus: I dunno, it's gotten better
<ectospasm> though I'm still yearning and aching for Chrome4Linux
<crapshoot> FF has always been touted as being the linux browser
<kevin__> ectospasm: same here man
<indus> ectospasm: no man,the freezes have increased,getting worse with flash etc
<vigo> It is like Mutt e-mail, it states, all e-mail clients suck, mutt sucks less.
<ectospasm> indus: heh, my experience has been precisely the opposite.
<glicks> hey how is epiphany as a browser?
<crapshoot> no one has looked at or fixed this?
<kevin__> indus: ye i cant play texas holdem poker cus its flash so i have to boot to windows..
<indus> ectospasm: thats called luck :)
<myself> does anyone know how to get a script working for Transmission??? i want this one http://pastie.org/357236
<ectospasm> glicks: epiphany should work
<ectospasm> indus: so, I've got good luck?
<vigo> I love Epiphany
<kevin__> indus: on facebook.. :((
<indus> ectospasm: its a known fact, firefox is great on windows
<vigo> IceCat
<crapshoot> it seems to work for most people
<mcrandello> Hi is there any way to recover an encryption seed if your .ecryptfs dir went awol?
<glicks> ectospasm, i mean how is it is it good
<ectospasm> indus: documentation?
<glicks> crappy
<mcrandello> (yes I did something stupid)
<glicks> etc
<indus> i think opera is just great but i dont use it cos it looks ugly on gtk
<SmithKurosaki> crapshoot: While FF is the standard ship with linux browser, I much prefer Opera, but when in Fedora, I find I need FF to deal with flash and java. What ubuntu are you running that is giving you problems? (Sounds like you are in windoze atm)
<ectospasm> glicks: I have no idea, I don't use epiphany
<glicks> can i watch youtube, is it as resource hungry as ff
<ectospasm> Opera sucks because it uses Qt
<ectospasm> glicks: I haven't a clue
<crapshoot> right now i am in ubuntu ibex
<indus> ectospasm: hmm no,qt is a very nice tool kit, it sucks because ubuntu is gtk
<ectospasm> indus: you prove my point.
<vigo> Iceweasel or IceCat are clones of Mozilla
<indus> ectospasm: its not the tool kit that sucks is the point, but i heard firefox is also qt?
<crapshoot> so no mozilla for ubuntu?
<lstarnes> indus: firefox uses gtk, iirc
<glicks> FF is gtk
<glicks> anyone have any experience with other browsers on ubuntu
<ectospasm> indus: AFAIK Firefox is GTK+ based (at least in Ubuntu)
<indus> crapshoot: yeah vigo is right, try the many other browsers, iceweasel,swiftfox etc
<ectospasm> glicks: I've used Konqueror a little bit.
<SmithKurosaki> myself: ktorrent
<vigo> crapshoot: I use Mozilla stuff in alot of Linux distros.
<indus> ectospasm: lstarnes:ya i guess u are correct, idont know where i read that
<indus> firefox is the best open source project but it sucks in linux
<crapshoot> is there any way to know what will work without trying out a bunch of browsers to see what works?!
<ectospasm> crapshoot: um, no?
<kevin__> indus: i wouldnt say it sucks, its fairly developed.. just some bugs
<indus> anyways, they have issues handling sqllite databases
<ectospasm> crapshoot: it's a matter of taste.
<jaime1> hey guys i just created a new /home partition and i had a question. i've followed the wiki rules on how to mount but i've had problems. can anyone help me through the steps?
<indus> ok nvm
<crapshoot> how about stability?
<ectospasm> jaime1: the installer should have set it to automatically mount
<ectospasm> ...on boot
<vigo> It is as stable as the last backup you made.
<indus> jaime1: how did you create the partition?
<jaime1> ectospasm: well no i actually just made the new partition through Gparted
<ectospasm> my guess is gparted in the installer
<ectospasm> jaime1: did you set the mount point for it?  Or are you doing this outside the installer?
<crapshoot> so there is no stock stable browser to use?
<indus> jaime1: do you have ubuntu already installed?
<kevin__> crapshoot: you should have a problem with firefox..
<crapshoot> why kevin_?
<indus> crapshoot: stick with firefox ,i just installed ff 3.5 beta it seems nicer
<kevin__> shoudnt**
<indus> its in synaptic
<indus> its called shiretoko browser for now
<jaime1> ectospasm: yes i have it installed, and no that's what i'm having problems with mounting it. i'm currently on the live cd because i already changed to the new home, but for some reason it wont read it so i had to do it through the live CD
<vigo> mcrandello: I am still looking for the Ubuntu propsed fix for that. (if one exists)
<indus> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<indus> jaime1: can you paste output of sudo fdisk -l
<jaime1> ectospasm: i followed the steps on this guide  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome and i manged to change to the new home, but now it won't read it. it tries to read the old /home location.
<vigo> indus: I saw that 3.5 or something is shipping on Fedora now.
<jaime1> indus: outpust of sudo fdisk? sorry i'm kinda new at the partitioning
<jaime1> indus: where would i find that?
<indus> jaime1: in terminal (menu>accessories>terminal) type sudo fdisk -l
<milo_> is google chrome already available for ubuntu?
<jaime1> indus: Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80054059008 bytes
<jaime1> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9732 cylinders
<jaime1> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<jaime1> Disk identifier: 0xe4651a0a
<jaime1>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<jaime1> /dev/sda1               1         122      979933+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<FloodBot3> jaime1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jaime1> indus: sorry
<indus> jaime1: hmm use paste
<indus> !paste | jaime1
<ubottu> jaime1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<indus> jaime1: np jaime1 it happens to all :)
<mhiku> how can i install mysql 6 and php mysql 6 using apt-get ?
<indus> jaime1: can i suggest you reinstall ubuntu with a separate home if you wish? The procedure you are following is a bit advanced
<jaime1> indus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/198230/
<kevin__> mhiku: do you have to use apt-get?? have u searched mysql in synaptic
<crapshoot> it seems like things are breaking down
<kevin__> mhiku: try apt-cache
<mhiku> ahh so its possible
<jaime1> indus: yeah i mean i pretty much got it down. but some of the commands that i was supposed to enter weren't really working. i mean i pretty much did it but it's not reading /home its reading the old /home not the new one
<mhiku> because i search aptitude search mysql and the latest there is 5.1 only
<kevin__> indus: do you have ff 3.5?? hows it??
<indus> jaime1: i need to see your fstab file
<indus> kevin__: just search in synaptic and you will see ff 3.5
<jaime1> indus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/198230/ that is the link
<indus> jaime1: yes i got it
<jaime1> indus: if that's not working then try this http://paste.ubuntu.com/198230/plain/
<kevin__> indus: so i dont need to download the .deb.. dang already started lol..
<mcrandello> vigo: thanks for looking btw
<indus> kevin__: no
<kevin__> indus: ima do it the easy way lol.. x
<kevin__> D
<jaime1> indus: currently i'm on the live CD
<indus> jaime1: have you unmounted the old home partition?
<vigo> mcrandello: Did you locate a fix?
<jaime1> indus: yeah that's where i had the problem
<indus> jaime1: i mean i hope you followed all the steps,
<mcrandello> not yet
<jaime1> indus: yeah i would enter the exact command and all it would say is that it couldn't find that file. well not the exact command but you know what i mean
<rashed2020_> Hi
<mcrandello> vigo: afaict you need both the passphrase and a key (which I deleted) to open the files
<rashed2020_> What does it mean when there's a picture of a lock on a file?
<rashed2020_> It's a .bin
<vigo> mcrandello: Lost DSA? or SHA?
<indus> jaime1: find . -depth -print0 | cpio --null --sparse -pvd /new/ this line?
<jaime1> indus: it might be that the command given is wrong but i haven't been able to find another page at the moment
<mcrandello> vigo: my .encryptfs directory whatever that had in it
<zopiac> how do i make all image files open in a certain program?
<vigo> mcrandello: Try a look at this one, am still looking , http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001267.html
<jaime1> indus: yeah that exact one
<indus> jaime1: i have no idea what it does
<indus> jaime1: i dont think i even understand that tutorial
<indus> jaime1: i guess you try those steps again then
<indus> jaime1: what cant it find exactly?
<jaime1> indus: i used this page http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome  well that live is to back up the old /home directory on the old partition and also move it to the new one. after that's done you pretty much delete the old /home then put the new one to boot
<jaime1> indus: ok give a sec and let me try it again
<jaime1> it says mv: cannot stat /old/home no such file or directory
<myself> hey I just did this "i did this $ adduser --disabled-password transmission" in terminal cause someone was trying to help me run a script, what exactly did that do? i want to undo it
<vigo> mcrandello: Whew! found an entire .log on that, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2006/12/19/%23ubuntu.txt lot of spatter to look over, but is a good read.
<indus> jaime1: give me your fstab file
<indus> jaime1: paste it
<jaime1> indus: so i guess there is no more /old
<gogeta> myself lol
<myself> gogeta can you help me :)
<jaime1> indus: the one that i gave you right now?
<indus> jaime1: cat /etc/fstab
<gogeta> myself remove the user
<myself> how do i do that
<myself> is the user called "transmission"?
<gogeta> well whatever u setupname yo
<myself> i set it as the same username
<myself> as i have now
<gogeta> outch
<myself> what does that mean
<jaime1> indus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/198240/
<vigo> mcrandello: And this Debian page has a bit to say on that. http://d-i.alioth.debian.org/svn/debian-installer/packages/partman/partman-crypto/debian/po/fi.po
<jaime1> indus: that should be it
<myself> ivan@ivan-desktop:~$ users
<myself> ivan ivan ivan
<indus> jaime1: u dont have the new home partition mentioned there
<myself> what do i do gogeta
<indus> jaime1: aah wait, this is the live cd fstab i think
<gogeta> myself i think it did make a user group transmission
<myself> so how do i get rid of that extra user/usergroup?
<gogeta> in admin
<indus> jaime1: can you see your ubuntu installation?
<gogeta> and users and groups
<jaime1> indus: yes you are right.
<indus> jaime1: can you go to the / of that one
<gogeta> you can change the settings w a nice gui
<myself> how do i run that in sudo
<gogeta> it will ask
<jaime1> indus: i cannot
<jaime1> indus: unless....
<myself> okay i did it, badass, thank you
<indus> jaime1: you need to mount it i think
<vigo> mcrandello: This Aruns Blog explains what it is, sorta : http://www.blog.arun-prabha.com/tag/encryptfs/
<jaime1> indus: yeah let me try it again. i found another page which might help me more  http://www.ubuntu4life.com/node/30
<indus> jaime1: do you remember the dev name? like /dev/sda1 or 2
<bingo> Hi room
<bingo> i am using ubuntu 8.04
<zerosix06> hi
<gregorah> I'm having an issue with my webcam using eeebuntu. The issue is that nothing I do seems to get the webcam to actually work.
<zerosix06> i to
<gogeta> gergorah kinda a ols distro
<gogeta> :-old
<jaime1> indus: yeah the new home was /dev/sda3 while the old was sda2
<bingo> i want to stop my iptables service but i didnt find /etc/init.d/iptables there
<gregorah> Doesn't work with windows either.
<gregorah> :(
<gregorah> But this isn't #windows
<gregorah> so whatever.
<indus> jaime1: ok do a sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<gogeta> gregorah eeebuntu is dead
<jaime1> indus: ok i got it
<bingo> how?
<gogeta> http://www.geteasypeasy.com/
<gregorah> are you sure? I thought it was ubuntu eee or something that was dead.
<gogeta> thats its new name
<bingo> zerosix06: if i want to stop iptables service then ho can i do ?
<indus> jaime1: basically you just need to add a line in fstab about the new home thats all
<jaime1> indus: now should i do the next step, copyin files over? the cd/home find . -depth -print etc?
<gogeta> ubuntu netbook remix also has good support for most netbooks
<nomad77> bingo: sudo iptables -F  flushes loaded ruleset
<indus> jaime1: ah no you have already done that
<gogeta> and thats a offical
<rob_p> bingo, iptables is a tool, not a service.
<vigo> bingo: Not advised, but is do-able.
<vigo> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<bingo> nomand777: and if i again want to start its service ?
<indus> jaime1: can you do a 'cd /dev/sda2?
<bingo> rob_p: tool yes tool for firewall ?
<bingo> actualy i am new so dont konw very well..
<jaime1> indus: yes i can
<vigo> Learning is most of the fun!
<rob_p> bingo, Precisely.  It's a tool used in the configuration of the kernel packet filtering.
<bingo> rob_P: how is it not service ?
<gregorah> gogeta: Easy Peasy appears to be Ubuntu-eee, not eeebuntu
<indus> jaime1: good then find fstab from the /etc in that partition
<indus> jaime1: understand?
<indus> sudo gedit /dev/sda2/etc/fstab
<gogeta> hregorah ubuntu netbook remix is a offical ubuntu :)
<bingo> nomand777: sudo iptables -F ok .. now i again want to start iptables then ?
<gogeta> supports my 900a fine
<indus> jaime1: iam not sure if thats correct
<rob_p> bingo, A service implies a process that runs... iptables is not, "running" but gets called during the initial configuration of the kernel packet filtering mechanism.
<jaime1> indus: i enter it but another line just pops out
<rob_p> bingo, Once iptables establishes the ruleset, it is not, "running."  Understand?
<indus> jaime1: aah sorry
<indus> jaime1: bad syntax
<gregorah> I'll try it, if the webcam doesn't work be prepared to hear me complain :P
<jaime1> indus:  yea
<indus> jaime1: just do a cd /etc/fstab
<bingo> rob_P: ok, so its mean it is not daemon, even in cEntos ?
<indus> jaime1: no
<indus> jaime1: cd /etc
<lstarnes> bingo: it's not a daemon, it runs inside the kernel
<jaime1> indus: no
<rob_p> bingo, Yes.  Even in CentOS.
<indus> jaime1: omg ok got it
<bingo> lsarnes: ok..
<indus> jaime1: cd /mnt
<bingo> rob_P: $sudo iptables -L ok.. for flushing rules.. then $sudo iptables-save for again setup rules or in odl working condiition ?
<gogeta> just as big as real ubuntu lol
<indus> jaime1: got it? now do a cat /etc/fstab
<gogeta> how that a eee remix
<gogeta> lol
<jaime1> indus: yeah i entered it while i was in 'cd /dev/sda2 and when i press enter it just goes into the next line
<bingo> rob_P: but in centos when we do #service iptables stop then it got stop.. then no kernel etc ?
<rob_p> bingo, I'm not familiar with iptables-save.
<indus> jaime1: no no press ctl-x and exit
<indus> jaime1: from a prompt type cd /mnt
<indus> from a $ sign that is
<jaime1> indus: oh ok
<rob_p> bingo, That's because they happen to call it iptables even though it differs from the utility that is iptables.  Thank them for the confusion!
<rob_p> bingo, They really should have called it something else.
<bingo> i see...
<jaime1> indus: ok yeah i did and i get the same one the one i showed you earlier on
<indus> jaime1: paste the output of mount
<rob_p> bingo, ...like an iptables configurator or whatever...
<AnActivist> Hey everyone I'm trying to learn about buffer overflows but I can't seem to get around the stack protection, is there another distribution or some other source I could check out that addresses these modern changes in the 2.6.x kernel / ubuntu 9.04?
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> anactivist the logs?
<nomad77> bingo: sorry was reading commands available are in /usr/sbin
<vigo> bingo: You may be talking about a ufw or some other frontend fort iptables, FireWallBuilder, GuFW, and stuff are frontends GUI widgets for iptables.
<mcrandello_> auth-client-config: error: option -p: invalid choice: 'ecryptfs_standard' (choose from 'ldap_example', 'kerberos_example', 'cracklib')
<AnActivist> gogeta, I'm sorry what do you mean by the logs?
<mcrandello_> haha
<gogeta> to find the overflow
<gogeta> lol
<jeffschmidt> hello
<jaime1> indus: ok here it is, http://paste.ubuntu.com/198255/
<indus> jaime1: in that psychocats tutorial , i suppose you have mounted the old partition on a directory called /old?
<AnActivist> gogeta, I'm sorry I'm still not understanding, are you talking about the dev logs?
<indus> jaime1: could you please navigate to that folder?
<jaime1> indus: ok give me a sec
<indus> jaime1: have you done those steps now?
<jaime1> indus: yes i did them all
<conan> hey guys, everytime i try running TF2 with wine it crashes at the same point it worked when i ran windows
<indus> jaime1: so just go to that /old folder and look for etc and fstab inside
<jaime1> indus: no the old partition was in the same /dev/sda2
<AnActivist> gogeta?
<indus> jaime1: aah sorry yes /old is only old home
<gogeta> baa thought you had one nv
<indus> jaime1: 1 sec i want the old /
<jaime1> indus: yes
<gogeta> dev lof i say so
<gogeta> logs
<gogeta> now im kinda bord
<AnActivist> gogeta, wouldn't that be for trying to exploit ubuntu itself? I'm just trying to exploit simple c programs that I right
<indus> jaime1: i think there is an error in the tutorial. /old will not have etc because /etc comes direct under /
<kevin__> indus: did u have to make a icon for ff in gnome??
<gogeta> nv
<Sensiva> Hello all, in Intrepid and Jaunty there is a program that used to save my sudo password, so I don't get prompted for it again and again, now I am back to Hardy, how to do the same thing?
<gogeta> nm
<indus> kevin__: no
<AnActivist> I'm trying to perhaps run a more vunerable distro instide vmware?
<kevin__> indus: wel what the eff
<jaime1> indus: yeah that's where mine said that the directory of file did not exits.
<gogeta> anactivist and why would you wanna do that
<kevin__> indus: and all my plugins are def not compatible dang
<kevin__> no more stylis facebook
<gogeta> anactivist best place to mess up a program (windows)
<indus> jaime1: can you navigate to that folder /old
<AnActivist> yes I know but I'm trying to learn about memory management inside linux first
<gogeta> linux is prety tough to exploite its has protection inside the os
<indus> jaime1: just tell me if you see a folder called etc in there
<AnActivist> I basically need a distro with a 2.4.x kernel that I can run inside vmware
<gogeta> xdsl or puppy retro are 2.4
<gogeta> dsl
<gogeta> or a relly old ubuntu
<jaime1> indus:  well there was never an /old folder. it just stated that /dev/sda2 was the "old" folder. so i do sudo /dev/sda2?
<stealth-> AnActivist: or you could take any other distro and roll back the kernel
<stealth-> AnActivist: or get a earlier version
<indus> jaime1: do a cd /old
<gogeta> stealth lol and brake everything
<jaime1> ok
<stealth-> gogeta: well if its in a vm, he doesnt have much to loose
<stealth-> gogeta: and installing a new kernel isnt that hard
<gogeta> stealth he will suceed in braking it lol
<jaime1> indus: ok now look for a etc?
<indus> yes
<indus> cd /etc
<kevin__> indus: eff the beta of ff... lmao, ill stick with my 3.1 or watev
<indus> jaime1: no just cd etc( no slash)
<stealth-> gogeta: heh
<indus> kevin__: its not even a beta now
<AnActivist> stealth-, how do I roll back the kernel?
<kevin__> well it say its not final..?
<mcrandello_> alright as I understand it here
<stealth-> AnActivist: simply install a older kernel........
<mcrandello_> http://dustinkirkland.wordpress.com/2008/08/06/encrypted-private-directories-in-ubuntu-intrepid/
<jaime1> indus:  well i put the dash and it took me to, ubuntu@ubuntu: /etc$
<indus> jaime1: good
<gogeta> stealth lol if i said what i whanted to they would kick me lol
<gogeta> stealth a old joke
<indus> jaime1: now cat fstab
<indus> paste it
<mcrandello_> there is no way to recover the passphrase used to decrypt an encrypted private dir once .ecryptfs is gone
<rashed2020_> Does it matter what distro a binary is made for?
<stealth-> AnActivist: you can google for instructions on installing a kernel, just make sure you use the files from an older kernel.
<stealth-> gogeta: pm me it, I wanna hear it :P
<jaime1> indus: nope exactly the same as the ones i showed you
<Papageno> I feel silly asking this, but I accidentally unset show menubar and I'm unsure as to how to set it again since I no longer have access to the menu bar to do this. So how do I?
<losher> rashed2020_: yes, it matters a lot usually...
<indus> jaime1: yes cos thats your ubuntu installation fstab
<indus> jaime1: paste it here
<rashed2020_> losher, I'm getting a file not found when I try running the .bin file. Is that the error I'm supposed to be getting?
<losher> rashed2020_: back up a bit. What .bin file are you trying to "run", and where did you get it?
<indus> jaime1: ? the file
<nomin> is there a way to play with the sreensavers with a separate program?
<nomin> there's a cool screensaver installed by default that shows different molecules and I want to go through each one manually
<nomin> they're in 3-D and they move around
<rashed2020_> losher, RealNetworks Helix Media Server. It says it's for RHEL, figured I'd try it on Ubuntu instead of downloading CentOS
<nomin> it's the Molecule screensaver
<brennus> ok, so Ubuntu says that Transmission is already running, but I don't see it on my desktop and I'm not using it. Is there a way to shut it down or make it visible, either way?
<nomin> brennus: is it in the tray?
<losher> rashed2020_: brave of you. I'd be surprised it if works. So the .bin file is supposed to be one of those self-extracting install scripts?
<indus> brennus: right click on gnome panel, add application window list
<rashed2020_> losher, Yep. That's exactly what is.
<milo_> please how could I fiix this: Authentication failed when i type su -
<ziroday> milo_: use sudo <applicationname>
<lstarnes> milo_: use sudo -i
<brennus> indus: I already have application window list. Transmission is not in the list, yet ubuntu says it's running already when I try to open it
<losher> rashed2020_: try making it executable e.g. chmod +x file.bin then run it ./file.bin
<brennus> nomin: nope.  but it never is
<indus> brennus: then kill it from system monitor
<nomin> lol.  Looks like other people like this Molecule screensaver too:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=291503
<milo_> thanks guys, but i want to understand why it's saying authentication failed
<ziroday> milo_: su is depreciated in ubuntu, you should use sudo (-i) instead
<rashed2020_> losher, Tried that. No use. I'm surprised it says file not found. I'm on a 32bit system, so installing ia32-libs isn't the solution to this either :/
<milo_> ziroday: i see. thanks
<SandGorgon> how do i check whether my laptop hdd is connected via sata interface or not? is there any lshw-like command
<h6w1> How do I upgrade Ubuntu on a USB key?  If I try to upgrade, I run out of disk space pretty quickly.
<losher> rashed2020_: run 'file file.bin' and see what kind of file 'file' thinks it is, if you see what I mean...
<ziroday> SandGorgon: you can see that with smartmontools. Install it and do smartctl -a /dev/<harddrive>
<brennus> indus:thank you! that was just what I was looking for
<indus> brennus: :)
<rashed2020_> losher, rs1201-ga-linux-rhel5.bin: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.9, not stripped
<_M4rk_> i have setup domains on my vps using apache manually. when doing this, is there a way to view the domains like with cpanel you can go to <ip>/~name. is there anything like this i can do?
<_M4rk_> i want to view them before the domains propogate
<om26er> how to install xorg development package
<losher> rashed2020_: Hm. I thought it would be a shell script but it's not. There may be no way to force it to execute on your system. Does ldd rs1201-ga-linux-rhel5.bin even find the libraries?
<ziroday> _M4rk_: a neat trick is editing your /etc/hosts file to point at the domain. So for instance foo.example.com 111.111.111.111 line in /etc/hosts would make foo.example.org go to 111.111.111.111
<rashed2020_> losher, /usr/bin/ldd: line 117: ./rs1201-ga-linux-rhel5.bin: No such file or directory
<rashed2020_> I don't know if it's talking about the libraries or the actual file
<ziroday> _M4rk_: err that should be 111.111.111.111  foo.example.org in your /etc/hosts sorry
<_M4rk_> but that would try and go to the domain wouldn't it?
<_M4rk_> the domains are not pointing to the server yet
<losher> rashed2020_; either way it's bad news....
<_M4rk_> ideally i would like to go to like <ip>/domain or somethin
<jaime1> hey sorry i guess my live cd froze or something:-(
<SavageLunch> I'm trying to set up an FTP server
<SavageLunch> Does anybody know how MasqueradeAddress works?
<jaime1> hello i was having problems with mounting a new /home can anyone help me?
<indus> jaime1: hi
<Snooper-nix> hi
<jaime1> indus: yeah sorry my live CD froze
<indus> jaime1: have you moved the old partition with the mv command?
<ziroday> _M4rk_: that's the point, you don't need the domains to propogate as you have manually pointed to them in your own computers DNS if you like
<jaime1> indus: no i barely rebooted
<indus> jaime1: its still mounting the old because you probably havent moved it
<rashed2020_> losher, Sorry I disconnected by mistake. I asked if it was time to install CentOS.
<ziroday> _M4rk_: so if you've created the subdomain in apache already it will work
<jaime1> indus: yeah probably
<jaime1> indus: i had all of my pages up but now they're deleted, i'm gonna have to start it again
<losher> rashed2020_: well that's the one thing that's pretty much guaranteed to work....
<indus> jaime1: what pages?
<kevin__> Fedora 11 ftw
<rashed2020_> losher, Alright. Thanks for all the help!
<thanatos> anyone know why I can't get into #java?
<ziroday> thanatos: #freenode will be able to help you
<jaime1> indus: oh like the progress on the terminal, and the guides i was using and all of that
<thanatos> i'm id'd on nickserv
<thanatos> ok
<indus> jaime1: the procedure is actually easy
<indus> jaime1: a little patience :)
<jaime1> indus: yeah i know
<indus> jaime1: that old ubuntu / must be mounted now
<jaime1> indus: so, so far i have the new /home mounted.
<indus> jaime1:but arent you using live cd now?
<jaime1> indus: yeah. i was before actually. that's why it froze. i was in the middle of processing a terminal command when it just froze.
<linux09> hello everyone
<indus> jaime1: now you are not on live cd?
<jaime1> indus: i think i still have to copy files
<indus> jaime1: just follow the steps again ,it should work
<jaime1> indus: yeah i always was, but i just had to reboot cuz it froze. i can't get on regularly because it reading the old /home which is deleted
<jaime1> indus: yeah i'm on that
<indus> jaime1: it will only read the old home if you havent edited your fstab to use it
<linux09> I will be looking to set up an IRC server on my ubuntu box, does anyone have a suggestion for a which IRC server package i should use, and also if its possible a server that outputs the IRC server stats to a webpage
<indus> jaime1: this line /dev/sda3 /home ext3 nodev,nosuid 0 2
<linux09> i will figure out the configuration myself
<indus> jaime1: will make it read the new /home
<marco614> dove sono le chat room?
<jaime1> indus:  ok yeah
<indus> jaime1: thats why i asked for the fstab
<jaime1> indus: well i tried to copy the files over but i got this cannot make directory /mnt/new home permission denied
<indus> jaime1: need to use a sudo
<indus> mkdir /mnt/new_home ( or whatever name u want)
<jaime1> indus: yeah i'm gonna have to go through the fstab cd /dev/ etc....
<jaime1> indus: ok yeah i went into that /new_home
<jaime1> indus: so now i go /fstab/ ?
<indus> jaime1: why into the new home? the fstab is not in any home
<kr3wie> any1 having boring and some sparetime to help a guy just started using ubuntu?:) PM me
<indus> jaime1: its under the original ubuntu installations root partition the /
<jaime1> indus: well isn't fstab in cd /dev/sda2 which was the original?
<indus> /etc/fstab which i hope you have mounted under /old
<jaime1> indus: that's where i was
<indus> jaime1: ok if sda2 is wher you intalled ubuntu then yes its there
<kr3wie> how do i mount bin/cue files in ubuntu ?:o
<BigMack83> ok, i have created a user on my slice. using the cli i can login as normal. but when i use nautilus to try and use ssh/sftp to use the browser for files it doesnt accept my password. /var/log/auth.log only says invalid password. when using nautilus this is my response in the error log;
<indus> jaime1: so can i see the fstab now ?
<BigMack83> Jun 18 06:24:25 shamce sshd[7273]: Did not receive identification string from 173.127.211.208
<BigMack83> Jun 18 06:24:55 shamce sshd[7275]: Failed password for aneikirk from 173.127.211.208 port 34527 ssh2
<BigMack83> i cant figure out why they cant login via sftp/ssh to browse files
<jaime1> indus: ok weird. now when i go into cd /dev/sda2 it says not a directory
<BigMack83> sorry when i say slice i mean i have a VPS server. force of habit
<indus> jaime1: exactly, you cant do a cd device name but a  cd to the place where you mounted it
<indus> jaime1: so do a cd /old
<indus> cd /old/etc
<Slart> kr3wie: you can't.. you'll have to convert them to isos first
<Slart> kr3wie: use bchunk
<jaime1> indus: no. cd/old/etc - no such file or directory
<indus> jaime1: have you run this step >>> sudo mkdir old?
<indus> jaime1: then sudo mount /dev/sda2 /old?
<paulo> hi im getting to many open file errors while using eclipe
<indus> jaime1: then sudo mount -t /dev/sda2 /old?
<indus> sorry i missed the -t
<indus> jaime1: unless you create a dir and mount it how will you see it
<luckylucy> i want an opinion, not a distro fight.  I have xp on my laptop, debian on the servers, but i want to add a linux distro to my laptop, something with a little more "glitz" than my debian ones on the server, and works right out of the box.  something to "play with...", something "fun"... is ubuntu the one for me?
<misc--> hello, is there a way I can run a command when a network interface comes up
<jaime1> indus: yeah i think we're looking at completely different guides.
<Spike1506> luckylucy, then ubuntu is the best choise imo
<misc--> (automatically that is)
<Spike1506> choice*
<indus> jaime1:look athe the original guide
<paulo> is this  an eclipse error or does  it  involve security settings
<mobi-sheep> luckylucy: Yes. :3
<indus> jaime1: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<indus> jaime1: its good enough
<jaime1> indus: i have no sudo mount -t on /old. only sudo mount -t on  /new home
<jaime1> indus: ok yeah i was on another one i found
<indus> jaime1: well,the procedure is similar
<jaime1> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/ i think this one is simpler
<indus> jaime1: did you mount the ubuntu partition ?
<indus> jaime1: i think older one is simpler
<indus> jaime1: ok come in pm
<kevin__> indus: seems pretty straightforward about moving /home's
<indus> kevin__: ya well it is
<kevin__> wat seems to be the trouble
<indus> kevin__: but there is a critical copy featuer which shouldnt be missed
<indus> kevin__: well,he is changing guides
<indus> :)
<kevin__> ...??
<kevin__> crazy
<kevin__> wat critical cp feature is that lol>
<jaime1> indus:   sorry my comp all of a sudden froze. damn disk ok let me look at the older one
<canadaeh> im now refred to as /me
 * canadaeh is kevin
<jaime1> indus: ok let's restart at the first step
<indus> kevin__: well,creating a new home is easy,but making ubuntu to read it involves a lot of linkages in the home dir and moving it to new home and preserve those links
<jaime1> indus: the sudo kdir/old thing
<indus> jaime1: ok do the first 4 steps he says with mdir /old etc
<canadaeh> indus: like doesnt fstab take care of all that
<indus> jaime1: just use your partition names etc correct
<indus> jaime1: now you are on live cd so no
<indus> jaime1: ok i needa smoke 5 min
<jaime1> indus: yeah
<canadaeh> jaime1: you gettin it bro
<paulo> help
<paulo>  pls
<syn-ack> hah
<canadaeh> i just moved my /boot to a new partition so its probly around the same guide..
 * syn-ack broke his mp3 hahaha
<paulo> regarding open file limits
<indus> jaime1: the concept is>> u mount the ubuntu partition ,then edit its fstab to add the new /home, and also remove the old /home
 * syn-ack digs in to the internals of this new alpha to figure out whats up...
<paulo> eclipse is throwing a too many open files error
<kr3wie> any1 have time to help a n00b? PM me :)
<jaime1> indus: yeah i get it. i'm just having problems locating the old /home
<syn-ack> kr3wie: keep it in the channel. Whats up
<sylwester> hello!!!
<indus> jaime1: its under the /old/home
<canadaeh> lol that sounds hilarious
<syn-ack> indus: unless he already mounted the new /home
<fosa> i'm not sure if my system is 64 bit or 32bit.. how do I tell?
<paulo> help
<syn-ack> fosa: what type of proc do you have?
<canadaeh> fosa: by your processor
<indus> jaime1: did you mount /dev/sda2 on /old?
<fosa> core2duo
<syn-ack> fosa: yes.
<fosa> yes what?
<indus> syn-ack: he is on live cd so wont matter
<canadaeh> fosa: then its 32bit
<canadaeh> fosa: 64 is amd
<paulo> open file limits do they still apply yo jaunty
<jaime1> indus: ok yeah i mounted
<indus> fosa: canadaeh:its a 64 bit processor
<syn-ack> indus: ah, channels moving a little fast
<klem> Hi
<kr3wie> well it's like imbarresing but yeah shit the same. Installed ubuntu this weekend so I'm really new with the OS, I just can't understand How to install this stuff:
<kr3wie>   	
<kr3wie>   	$ gzip -d -c bchunk-1.2.0.tar.gz | tar xvf -
<kr3wie>   	$ cd bchunk-1.2.0
<kr3wie>   	$ make
<FloodBot3> kr3wie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<indus> jaime1: now ok cd /old/home
<canadaeh> indus: he has a core2duo??
<fosa> canadaeh, indus ah.. which is it?
<indus> jaime1: thats your old home
<Pemuda_Beruyung> kjhkjk
<canadaeh> fosa: 32bit lol
<jaime1> indus: yeah i'm there
<syn-ack> indus: a core2 is a going to be either or
<Slart> paulo: what was the limit before jaunty?
<syn-ack> generally they are 64 if they are a newer proc
<indus> fosa: a core2duo is a 64 bit processor but whats ur question
<jaime1> indus:  shouldnt it be cd /old/home?
<paulo> i've searched it was 1028
<syn-ack> indus: you just answered it. :P
<fosa> syn-ack, canadaeh indus i thought it was 32bit but i'm having trouble getting java-plugin to work for firefox so now i'm not sure
<indus> jaime1: ya cd /old/home isnt that what i siad?
<syn-ack> Its a 64 bit proc....
<jaime1> indus: ok
<JediMaster> Hi guys, every once in a while (it's been about a month now) one of our ubuntu servers has some ext3 issues and sets the root partition as read only, can anyone help me figure out why? the drive is on a raid 0 mirrored array, and I've just checked it's running without problems
<kr3wie> ﻿well it's like imbarresing but yeah shit the same. Installed ubuntu this weekend so I'm really new with the OS, I just can't understand How to install this stuff:﻿$ gzip -d -c bchunk-1.2.0.tar.gz | tar xvf - $ cd bchunk-1.2.0 $ make # make install. I understand that i should use the terminal, but... argh how does this work O_O
<syn-ack> fosa: Now to be honest, it will work either way as a 32 or 64 bit mode
<jaime1> indus: so now find . -depth -print 0, etc....?
<indus> jaime1: but i believe you moved the old home so i dont think you can find it
<jussi01> !language | kr3wie
<ubottu> kr3wie: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<JediMaster> dmesg gives: [3249572.040012] TCP: Treason uncloaked! Peer 94.195.91.85:51689/80 shrinks window 1988585330:1988587118. Repaired.
<JediMaster> [3249572.528009] TCP: Treason uncloaked! Peer 94.195.91.85:51689/80 shrinks window 1988585330:1988587118. Repaired.
<JediMaster> [3325037.976009] TCP: Treason uncloaked! Peer 94.194.101.91:52517/80 shrinks window 4261299740:4261302660. Repaired.
<JediMaster> [3588274.983534] possible SYN flooding on port 80. Sending cookies.
<canadaeh> fosa: if u have more then 2gb of ram go 64bit.
<syn-ack> wow, this is a fast moving channel
<FloodBot3> JediMaster: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JediMaster> [3705951.315428] EXT3-fs error (device sda1): htree_dirblock_to_tree: bad entry in directory #10101430: rec_len % 4 != 0 - offset=0, inode=59125094, rec_len=41821, name_len=78
<paulo> im working on eclipse and threw a too many open files error hoew do i fix that
<fosa> iced-tea isn't working
<jaime1> indus: ok so i skip that step, then where do i go?
<fosa> canadaeh, i'm at 3gb, but where is the option to choose the proc speed?
<Slart> paulo: there are no limits set in /etc/security/limits.conf .. perhaps somewhere else..
<JediMaster> oops, right paste, thought I had 1 line
<kr3wie> ﻿well it's like imbarresing. Installed ubuntu this weekend so I'm really new with the OS, I just can't understand How to install this stuff:﻿$ gzip -d -c bchunk-1.2.0.tar.gz | tar xvf - $ cd bchunk-1.2.0 $ make # make install. I understand that i should use the terminal, but... argh how does this work O_O
<JediMaster> sorry =(
<syn-ack> fosa: /proc/
<paulo> they are all commented
<indus> jaime1: do the 4th step sudo mkdir /old/home
<paulo> with #
<JediMaster> this was the relevant line: EXT3-fs error (device sda1): htree_dirblock_to_tree: bad entry in directory #10101430: rec_len % 4 != 0 - offset=0, inode=59125094, rec_len=41821, name_len=78
<jussi01> kr3wie: what are you trying to install?
<jaime1> indus:  i get cannot create directory /old/home file exists
<jaime1> indus: it's there
<cheaba> anyone up
<cah_batang> halo ndez
<indus> jaime1: ok np that means you created it also. can you chck whats in it?
<paulo> Slart: is there another configuration file i need to modify
<cheaba> hi people
<indus> jaime1: cd /old/home then do a 'ls'
<cheaba> anyone on server
<jaime1> indus: ok gimme one sec. want me to do an LS?
<indus> jaime1: god iam tired :)
<indus> jaime1: ls
<indus> small letters
<Slart> paulo: oh.. ulimit lists it as 1024 on my jaunty box.. can't you set it using ulimit?
<Anirban1987> While installing Ubuntu server to work as a VPS for a web hosting company which type of server setup should I choose ? (Virtual Host Server / DNS server / LAMP server ) ???
<jaime1> indus: yeah me too, sorry for all of this, i know how to mess around in linux, install etc, but i am no good at partitions
<mbostwick> hello I am on ubuntu and I installed kde through apt-get but for some reasons when Im in kde 4 things start to disapear and I have to log out and log back in, anyone heard of this before ?
<indus> jaime1: anyways does ls show something
<Slart> paulo: this looks promising http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=638597
<indus> jaime1: its an empty folder i believe
<paulo> Slart: ok i'll try
<jaime1> indus: yeah i put ls but nothing comes out so yeah its empty
<canadaeh> Anirban1987: lamp if for apache and mysql
<indus> jaime1: now this sudo cp /old/etc/fstab /old/etc/fstab_backup
<detach->  hey anybody here got that crap e-mail from zenoss-jobs mailling list?
<indus> jaime1: then this step gksudo gedit /old/etc/fstab
<jaime1> indus: ok
<cheaba> is there a ubuntu 9.04 server  channal
<indus> jaime1: now this gksudo gedit /old/etc/fstab
<canadaeh> Anirban1987:
<canadaeh> When you reach the stage of selecting a Package Task, only select OpenSSH server. Do not select LAMP server nor Mail server. We will do those manually later, in order to control exactly what gets installed.
<indus> jaime1: then add this line in --- /dev/sda3 /home ext3 nodev,nosuid 0 2
<jaime1> indus: yeah i went to the fstab static file system information
<kr3wie> ﻿ jussi01: I'm tryin to installbchunk
<Anirban1987> canadaeh : And what is virtual host server in 8.10 ?
<mrp> cheaba: #ubuntu-server
<indus> jaime1: use correct device name /dev/sd* whatever
<jaime1> indus: ok i'm right at the gksudo gedit part
<fosa> ahhh yeah... i'm on 64bit ubuntu..
<canadaeh> you using 8.10?
<indus> jaime1: in his example its sda3 but whats your new home? is it sda3?
<cheaba> vmc
<indus> jaime1: this is most important
<fosa> canadaeh, yeah
<jaime1> indus: ok it is sda3 also
<jussi01> kr3wie: open synaptic package manager, search for bchunk and click install :)
<indus> jaime1: ok then add it then reboot
<paulo> Slart: i type ulimit in my box it says its unlimited i'll try looking at eclipse for help
<canadaeh> Anirban1987: at first you said VPS
<indus> jaime1: save the fstab file :) dont forget , then reboot
<Slart> paulo: try ulimit -a
<jaime1> indus: well i did that gksudo gedit part it gave me this http://paste.ubuntu.com/198297/
<jaime1> indus: where would i add that?
<adam> Hi, How do you get flash to work in firefox properly ( i installed the plug-in - swfdec but while it plays most things flash applets like the myspace player won't work.
<jaime1> indus: that's the part i'm at.
<paulo> ohh so that it
<indus> jaime1: yes its correct , at the end of the file add the line i said
<paulo> thanks
<canadaeh> Anirban1987: http://2bits.com/articles/installing-a-dedicated-server-or-a-vps-with-ubuntu-server-804-lts-hardy-heron-drupal-6x.html
<indus> jaime1: after that line no 11
<cheaba> whats the best irc packet
<indus> jaime1: /dev/sda3 /home ext3 nodev,nosuid 0 2
<Anirban1987> canadaeh : yeah.... for VPS web hosting while setting up the server to resell it to several clients for shared hosting is LAMP server enough ? And can u give me a web link what each of those server means in Ubuntu 8.10 interface ?
<indus> jaime1: cool?
<fosa> is it ok to use the linux-amd64 rpm java installation even if i'm on core2?
<indus> jaime1: ok i need a smoke 5 min
<indus> jaime1: you reboot and check
<jaime1> indus:  ok so at the bottom of the fstab (old/etc) i add /dev/sda3 /home thing?
<canadaeh> Anirban1987: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/a2hosting-ubuntu-virtual-private-server-vps-setup.html
<indus> jaime1: yes
<jaime1> indus: ok thanks for your help
<indus> jaime1: done?
<indus> jaime1: reboot ............
<canadaeh> I've only used a LAMP server for personal
<Anirban1987> canadaeh : So what is recommended for me ?
<Odameyer> RAWR
<PsyCl0ne> Morning all, could someone help me get my Lexmark X5690 setup please.
<jaime1> indus: yeah i am
<Odameyer> PsyCl0ne: go to lexmarks website and look for linux drivers
<hugo> join #ubuntu
<hugo> #join Ubuntu
<canadaeh> Anirban1987: its going to use a lamp stack but i dont know what those other two you were asking baout
<ectospasm> hugo: /join #ubuntu
<chance> Is there a way to keep my netbooks evolution calander synced with my home PC and IPhone 3gs?
<hugo> lol thanks
<hugo> i haven't IRC'd in a while
<PsyCl0ne> Odameyer: Ok, thanks Ill give it a look
<hugo> hey does anyone understand encryption over the web?
<hugo> I don't\
<indus> hugo:neither do i :P
<canadaeh> Anirban1987: When you reach the stage of selecting a Package Task, only select OpenSSH server. Do not select LAMP server nor Mail server. We will do those manually later, in order to control exactly what gets installed.
<ectospasm> hugo: google SSL
<canadaeh> says only select openssh and u set up the lamp later
<Anirban1987> How can I upgrade my Ubuntu 8.10 server ed. x86 to Ubuntu 9.04 server ed. without reinstalling the OS from scratch ?
<hugo> i'm looking on how stuff works I am having trouble understanding how a key is passed securely
<PsyCl0ne> Odameyer: Sorry to bother you, but there are only Windows and Mac drivers available off of the lexmark website
<ectospasm> Anirban1987: aptitude update && aptitude -y dist-upgrade
<hugo> The sending computer encrypts the document with a symmetric key, then encrypts the symmetric key with the public key of the receiving computer. The receiving computer uses its private key to decode the symmetric key. It then uses the symmetric key to decode the document.
<mobi-sheep> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Slart> !upgrade | Anirban1987
<Odameyer> PsyCl0ne: then I have no idea what to do :/
<ubottu> Anirban1987: please see above
<Odameyer> PsyCl0ne: then I have no idea what to do :/
<Odameyer> whoops
<FloodBot3> Odameyer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FeasibilityStudy> hugo its part of the public-key encryption model..Also known as Diffie-Helman
<PsyCl0ne> Odameyer: Ok, thanks for your help
<hugo> yes but how is the key transferred securely
<Slart> ectospasm: is aptitude dist-upgrade different from apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Odameyer> PsyCl0ne: no problem man, sorry I couldn't find em for you
<paulo> Slart: thanks worked like acharm
<paulo> HEHEHEHE
<hugo> if the key is encrypted with a public key that everyone knows couldn't it be decrypted by anyone?
<ectospasm> Slart: no
<Slart> ectospasm: or it's the -y ?
<FeasibilityStudy> hugo no key is transferred unencrypted
<Slart> paulo: ah.. good
<FeasibilityStudy> hugo no.  Just knowing the public key does one no good
<ectospasm> Slart: -y just says yes to all questions.
<peacewise> i have inserted a live cd of ubuntu ... and how do i start gui from command line interface
<hugo> then couldn't it be intercepted by anyone and any further transmission decrypted?
<Slart> ectospasm: because dist-upgrade will not upgrade to jaunty from 8.10
<canadaeh> is the discussion about gpg??
<Slart> ectospasm: it just upgrades the current version
<ectospasm> hugo: you need the private key to decrypt something encrypted with the public key
<FeasibilityStudy> canadaeh ssl actually, but the principle is the same
<hugo> how is the private key transmitted?
<ectospasm> Slart: it doesn't?  That's news to me.
<canadaeh> gpg encryption owns.. loves gmails gpg support..
<peacewise> i have inserted a live cd of ubuntu ... and how do i start gui from command line interface
<ectospasm> Slart: you may need to update sources.list first, then update, then dist-upgrade
<Anirban1987> How much data transfer the upgrade takes in MB ?
<Slart> ectospasm: been using debian? =)
<Decepticon> what is the process of adding a new user for immediate use in pptpd. I tried editing /etc/ppp/chap-secrets and restarting pptpd, but it didn't seem to work
<Decepticon> vpn
<FeasibilityStudy> hugo but this is off-topic so u will want to take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<hugo> ok
<ectospasm> Slart: yes
<Slart> ectospasm: upgrade only updates already installed packages.. dist-upgrade will also install new dependencies and such.. it won't change the sources file to point to new repos etc
<ectospasm> Slart: you'll have to do that manually
<Slart> ectospasm: ubuntu has some special scripts for upgrading.. it's explained in the !upgrade factoid
<n0gear2> !update
<ectospasm> Slart: OK, so why are you still asking me questions if you know the answers?
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<stealth-> anyone know why I cant delete this file, even as root?
<stealth-> dr-x------   2 stealth stealth      0 2009-06-17 21:18 .gvfs
<ectospasm> stealth-: it's not writable
<Anirban1987> How much file size the upgrade is ?
<Slart> ectospasm: since you're giving advice that doesn't work for ubuntu
<stealth-> ectospasm: oh, I didnt know things had to be writable to be deletable.
<ectospasm> Slart: that worked the last time I did a dist-upgrade
<stealth-> ectospasm: thanks
<ectospasm> But that was obviously long ago
<Slart> ectospasm: I doubt it did with ubuntu.. unless it was a very old version.. but nevermind
<ectospasm> Slart: whatever
<unop> stealth-, that directory .gvfs is one you can't delete, it's special
<Anirban1987> How much size the upgrade download is from 8.10 to 9.04 (server edition)
<mike> Ohaithur
<stealth-> unop: any reason why it would be on my account, but not doing anything?
<stealth-> unop: I know what it is
<cyberghoser1> Good morning to all
<unop> stealth-, every gnome user on the system would have that directory in their homedirectory
<stealth-> unop: ah, okay. Rsync was trying to delete it for some reason :S Thanks for clearing that up
<Serpardum> in windows torrent files i"m used to downloading slow like 150Kbs.  I'm downloading a vista repair cd in KTorrent, and am getting 561Kb/s basically my top dl speed.  I wonder why ktorrent is so much faster?  Or are the people hosting the file faster?
<stealth-> Serpardum: it is most likely related to the ammount of people hosting the file
<Slart> Serpardum: it's probably the people hosting the file
<digdeep> hi: can I select text, copy and paste in CLI (without mouse support)
<kr3wie> okay, now i've installed bchunk (I guess) how should i do to make a cue and bin file to a iso
<Slart> Serpardum: there's no real reason for windows to differ in torrent speed compared to linux.. unless you've haven't configured it correctly.. or you're using a lousy client in one  of the os's
<Serpardum> Is there a free virus checker for (k)ubuntu
<om26er> Requested 'libdrm >= 2.4.6' but version of libdrm is 2.4.5
<Jacka_zulu>  /server 64.32.14.169
<om26er> plz help
<Slart> kr3wie: man bchunk will get you some instructions.. it's basically "bchunk blabla.cue blabla.bin blabla" .. it will create blabla.iso
<om26er> how to update
<Slart> !av | Serpardum
<ubottu> Serpardum: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Slart> Serpardum: bah.. that wasn't the one I was looking for.. there is one called clamav.. I think the client is called clamtk
<kr3wie> Slart: yeah, but like where should i put the files before doing this and where will the isofile end up ?;o
<om26er> plz tell me how to update libdrm
<Serpardum> ubottu: I once installed Debian on a machine at work.  Then took the Cd and installed it at home.  In the morning my home compouter was rootkitted.  I went to work, it was also rootkitted
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Serpardum> er, not debian
<Serpardum> what was it...
<kr3wie> I've tried writing in the console like bchunk POSTAL 2.bin POSTAL 2.cue postal.iso but like, what happends next?
<Serpardum> dont' remember which one
<Serpardum> one I bought a CD from a store
<Slart> kr3wie: it will end up in the current directory.. but you can specify that if you want   "bchunk /some/weird/folder/blabla.cue /some/weird/folder/blabla.bin /somewhere/else/mynewiso"
<Animagladius> So... I just finished updating to 9.04. It worked fine the first two boots. Really. But now I get this weird error message. Starting up... Loading, please wait... | 19+0 records in | 19+0 records out | kinit: name_to_dev_t(/dev/disk/by-uuid/eaf4ee35-b0b0-41e1-a7755aedec7e8ede) = dev(8,3) | kinit: trying to resume from /dev/disk/by-uuid/eaf4ee35-b0b0-41e1-a775-a775-5aedec7e8ede | kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot... | Ubu
<Slart> kr3wie: I think it adds the extension .iso automatically
<cyberghoser1> what is the best backup method ? remastersys or omething else?
<Slart> kr3wie: but check the man page.. I might have gotten the order of the parameters wrong or something
<Animagladius> I don't get into the GUI, so I'm on the console now (with IRC), therefore I can't copy/paste nything.
<Animagladius> +a
<Slart> cyberghoser1: "best" would depend on what you want to do with the backup
<Slart> !backup | cyberghoser1
<ubottu> cyberghoser1: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<waters> hi .. anyone got some time to help with a new install .. everytime i try i get the blue screen of death ... only get half way in when i use the safe graphics mode ... any idea?
<Serpardum> So, ubottu, every time someone says "viruses don't exist in linux" I politly nod and know different
<xhema_> anyone want to travel and speak at an open source conference on august 29/30?
<Serpardum> Given, this was in the 90's
<Serpardum> but still
<cyberghoser1> well id like to completely backup my system like it is, but i want to know if something can compress the final iso highly
<Animagladius> Anyone? Please :(
<peacewise> how do we start GNOME from character line interface?
<Slart> Serpardum: there are linux viruses now? I thought rootkits and such were the big problems
<defrysk> kr3wie, just do cdrdao write blah.cue and it writs straight to cd (missed the thread tho so not sure if this is the thing you want)
<adam> Isn't it start x
<Slart> peacewise: we type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Serpardum> Mine was rootkitted by some type of virus, because my computer I found was trying to infect others
<Serpardum> which is a virus
<Serpardum> but, again, that was in the 90's
<om26er> plz help me
<om26er> tell me how to update libdrm version
<Slart> Serpardum: might have been a trojan or rootkit.. I think most references only mention one experimental virus for linux.. there's still malware out there though
<waters> How do i install ubuntu 9.04 with out a gui?
<Animagladius> Hm k, I'll try it again on myself... Thanks anyway.
<Slart> !alternate | waters
<ubottu> waters: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<Serpardum> slart: My computer was trying to infect others.
<Serpardum> and if it was a trojan it was on the install CD
<xikitin> cisco
<om26er> ?
<cisco> #hachisvertas
<peacewise> how do i install ubuntu 8.10 with a GUI
<peacewise> ?
<waters> k . thanks
<cisco> xikitinnn!!!
<adam> Serpardum: There are virus' for Linux there's no doubt, but the chances of getting infected and extremely slim compared to Windows.
<cyberghoser1> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<kr3wie> hm okay then like b﻿chunk /home/kr3wie/Skrivbord/POSTAL 2.cue /home/kr3wie/Skrivbord/POSTAL 2.bin /home/kr3wie/Skrivbord/postal.ISO
<Serpardum> Now I always use a router anyway, so it's even slimmer
<Serpardum> for me
<Slart> Serpardum: oh.. sounds like a virus alright
<kr3wie> but... i dont get any new file -.-
<Serpardum> a router works as a good firewall I've found if configured correctly
<Slart> kr3wie:  Postal\ 2.cue .. you have to "escape" the space
<adam> To a certain extent.
<om26er> how to update libdrm plz
<defrysk> kr3wie, do you want to writ a cue bin file to a cd ?
<Serpardum> Back then I had gone to the linux community and said, hey, whats with this virus?  And they all said, "oh, you have to configure things right"
<Slart> Serpardum: sounds like the community we all know and love =)
<Serpardum> it's seemed to have matured a lot since then
<Serpardum> most of these questions people are asking here back then would of been answerd with "rtfm"
<Slart> Serpardum: I think they might still be answered like that in certain channels
<peacewise> Start .. how do i switch frm Command line interface to GUI in ubuntu 8.10 live cd
<peacewise> ?
<Slart> Serpardum: but this is getting offtopic
<Slart> peacewise: hmm.. what happens when you boot the live cd? you get some kind of error?
<peacewise> Slart :No error.// it directly goes into command interface... when i type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start .. it displays "Starting GNOME display manager".. but nothing happens...
<jaime1> hello. i made a new /home and everything seemed to be going good. but when i rebooted and started i got your directory /home/jaime does not seem to exist.do u want to use /root as a directory? can someone help me because i was sure i did everything correct
<jaime1> the /root was my old /home or directory
<Draglor> IS there a way to run a comman as another user (my usual login, not root) at bootup time? I tried "su $USER -c $COMMAND" but thats not executed at startup. I get the message "su has to be run from a terminal"
<Draglor> jaime1: Whats the content of the "/root" ?
<unop> Draglor,  in /etc/rc.local - add a line like   sudo -u user command
<beli> Draglor: man sudo
<jaime1> draglor: that was my old /home right now nothing
<kr3wie> wts up now... It says Reading the CUE file: ... ouch, no space after index number.... ouch, no space after INDEX.
<unop> jaime1,  what are the permissions of /home/jaime ?
<jaime1> unop: well i'm on the live CD, and the /home/jaime was the new /home i created. the permission right now are default i guess
<unop> jaime1,  ls -ld /home/jaime
<Slart> peacewise: not really sure what to do with that.. sorry
<Draglor> ah ok thx unop I'm coming from antoher distro where I used to use the "su $USER" instead of "sudo -u" ... can anyone tell me which setting this is for "su" that makes this behaviour? My script worked on other distros but not on ubuntu (as many others as well)
<jaime1> unop: i get cannot access /hom/jaime no such file or directory. but the new home was just /home. the only time i ever saw /home/jaime was when i logged back in.
<unop> Draglor, su should work .. maybe it's the context in which you run this script that matters. so, how are you running this script?
<Draglor> it's run by rc.local
<peacewise> Slart :No error.// it directly goes into command interface... when i type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start .. it displays "Starting GNOME display manager".. but nothing happens...
<waters> ok ... problem .. i just put in the live ubuntu disk .. i see the hd light blinking .. i hear the music of it starting up ... but all i see is a blue screen ...
<Draglor> It worked in gentoo/sabayon/opensuse and fedora *g*
<unop> Draglor, strange .. whats the exact command?
<beli> Draglor: its because of security....and using sudo to execute ONE command is correct
<unop> jaime1,  what is the output of    grep "^jaime" /etc/passwd
<beli> Draglor: you did sth. that noone wants to use...even if it worked for you
<unop> ?
<jaime1> unop:  ls -ld /root
<waters> this is the same problem i have if i try to install
<jaime1> unop: sorry meant to type that in the terminal
<Draglor> beli ... I have heard nearly 200 opinions about su and sudo ... sorry when I don't belive your opinion.
<beli> waters: for how long did you wait after getting the blue background?
<waters> still waiting
<waters> ;o)
<beli> Draglor: you dont have to....but at least start reading the manuals before you try stuff...
<jaime1> unop: there is a /home but not a /home/jaime
<Draglor> the command is "su draglor -c "/usr/bin/touch /home/draglor/testfile"" (atm for testing)
<Draglor> beli lol
<waters> beli: .. I've waiting for a few hours at one time .. or another ... right now .. 5 min's
<Draglor> I can start it manually, but it's not executed on startup.
<beli> waters....make it start in non graphical mode and see what is happening
<waters> how would i do that?
<jaime1> unop:  the output is /bin/grep:input/output error
<beli> waters: google....there are so called boot time options
<fosa> how are firefox plugins disabled?  For example, disabling or removing icedtea ?
<beli> waters: also try ctrl+alt+f1  f2 .... f7   maybe you can use a console that way and check the logs
<waters> yeah .. i can get into a console
<unop> Draglor, that looks alright to me .. maybe su does require a terminal to run, is there nothing mentioned in the manpage?
<kevin__> fosa: how is iced-tea treatin ya?
<fosa> kevin__, awful
<fosa> kevin__, but it's probably some kind of issue with ubuntu64
<unop> jaime1, hmm .. you running that command within the live CD right?
<jaime1> unop: yes i am.
<Draglor> I haven't found anything yet unop ... the annoying thing is, that this works in other distros and I don't know why
 * beli shrugs
<unop> Draglor, ubuntu has done a few things to su and sudo that other distros havent
<Draglor> But I'll try "sudo -u" maybe it has something to do with the sudoers settings in ubuntu (if I do a )
<gregorah> Ok, I've been trying to figure this out for days. The webcam on my eee 1000he isn't working. there is no /dev/video* and Cheese/Ekiga/Skype doesn't find a webcam. The green light never turns on.
<gregorah> I'm 95% confident the webcam is enabled in the BIOS
<beli> Draglor: ubuntu is using different security, why not use what you are told? use sudo...thats what its ment for WITH ubuntu
<DrS> Hi, i Found bug  where report  a bug ?
<Draglor> unop: I know ... well they have some other settings, no other sudo ... and some others distros have them as well
<ActiveFrost> does anybody know why ping -f does not show anything else except 2 dots on the next line ?
<Draglor> beli: ment by you!
<waters> drm? ..
<beli> Draglor: no not by me....ask all others here
<beli> sudo is for executing stuff as other user on ubuntu
<Draglor> and why do i have su?
<unop> beli, su works too - atleast it does for me
<jaime1> unop: yeah well i'm trying to view the fstab...
<beli> unop: shouldnt on a fresh install...maybe you altered configuration
<Draglor> and beli? you are able to read? so what do you think should my post "But I'll try "sudo -u"" mean?
<unop> jaime1,  mount the volume that has ubuntu installed .. and view the etc/passwd file - look for the line that has your username
<beli> Draglor: i told you to read the manual    man sudo
<DrS> Where i can report a bug ?
<beli> Draglor: so dont tell me that i am not able to read
<beli> ignored
<Draglor> I did ..
<kr3wie> Reading the CUE file:... ouch, no space after index number.... ouch, no space after index number.... ouch, no space after INDEX.
<om26er> can any1 give me libdrm 2.4.6.deb
<om26er> plz
<kr3wie> get that errormes when trin to make an iso
<kr3wie> whats wrong
<unop> Draglor, beli - let this pass now .. enough aleady
<Draglor> DrS: A bug for which app?
<Draglor> unop: I'm ignoring him ;)
<Draglor> So it's over
<beli> unop: i ignored him...i hate it to be flamed while trying to help
<waters> ok ... drm:i915_get_vblank_counter *ERROR* trying to get vblank counfor disabled pipe 1
<jaime1> unop: so then i'll mount $sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda2 /mnt/old?
<om26er> help me
<gregorah> I'm running Ubuntu NBR
<DrS> why i can't  install any .deb files on  Koala Alpha 2 ? : http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/7131/bugevw.png
<unop> jaime1, that should work .. assuming /dev/sda2 is your partition and /mnt/old exists
<ziroday> DrS: ask in #ubuntu+1
<jaime1> unop: yeah /dev/sda2 is the ubuntu partition. /old doesn't exist but /root does. that was were all of my files were saved. i just pasted the text from the site i'm using
<Serpardum> I'm trying to burn an iso to CD.  I put a blank CD in I don't see anything in dolphin showing it.   I right click the .iso and "burn cd image with k3b".  kbe opens up, burn medium is "Empty CD-R medium" and only one in list.  How do I get kubuntu to recognize my DVD/CD burner?
<kraut> moin
<Draglor> DrS: Try installing them in a commandline (dpkg -i debfile)
<ziroday> Serpardum: that is the blank CD
 * Serpardum slaps his forehead
<Serpardum> thanks
<unop> jaime1,  first let's have a look at the home directory configured for your user ..
<ziroday> Draglor: we do not support development versions of ubuntu here, that and dpkg -i wont work.
<beli> Serpardum: it does...the blank cd is detected bye ubuntu from your rw drive
<ziroday> Serpardum: have fun
<jaime1> unop: alright how do i do that?
<Serpardum> I thought it mean the cd drive was blank. heh
<Serpardum> it's burning now. thanks
<Draglor> ziroday: nice behaviour ..
<DrS> Draglor : cant install ..
<waters> ok .. can i install from the command line of a live cd?
<ziroday> Draglor: ?
<ziroday> waters: yep, you can install anything you want as long as it does not require a restart
<waters> what is the command to install ubuntu from the command line of the live cd?
<unop> jaime1, you need the line from etc/passwd on the mounted volume that has your username (i.e. jaime)
<syn-ack> DrS: you're running a piece of Alpha software... that wont get any support in here since its more or less "broken" right now and you have to do weird stuff to get things to work."
<ziroday> waters: ubiquity
<jaime1> unop: yeah the volume that has my username is /dev/sda2. so then i mount it?
<waters> cannot open display ..
<unop> jaime1, yes please
<ziroday> waters: the livecd has no command line installer. You need to use the alternate cd.
<waters> k
<waters> just got done with the d/l ...
<unop> jaime1, mount the volume .. then open the etc/passwd file, then look for the line that has your username .. copy and paste here.
<beli> waters: but íf your live ubuntu fails...you should first try to fix the problems
<waters> it's a xconf problem
<beli> waters: yes and this Xorg problem will also be there after using the installer and booting from your harddrive
<indus> jaime1: hi what seems to be the problem now
<waters> ok ..
<beli> waters: so better try to find the source of the problem first
<jaime1> unop: ok yeah well the mount i know is sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda2?
<jaime1> indus: hey well i mean it's the same thing, it's not recognizing the /home
<unop> jaime1,  yea, use that
<indus> jaime1: what is the error now
<ziroday> beli: or he can install and have a system that is a lot more flexible to use then the livecd and we can diagnose the issue then. It doesn't make any difference really.
<unop> indus, let him do what i asked him first please ..
<indus> unop: ok sure go ahead
<jaime1> indus: once i got into the regular one it said direcotry /home/jaime may not exist. do you want to use /root as directory. then i got could not update ICE authority file, then problem with config. server
<beli> ziroday: ok thats true, but i would try to look what is happening first....maybe some real unsupported hardware is used on his box, but ok....lets give it a try ;)
<jaime1> unop: ok give me one sec
<indus> jaime1: its the error mentioned in last part of tutorial
<pngll> I'm looking for an extraction software that auto-detects compression and chmods the files correctly. I found one a month ago, delayed its installation, and now I am incapable of finding it again. It claimed to a cl, open source equivalent of stuffit expander.
<beli> pngll: hmm, try to search for it at freshmeat.net or sourceforge.net
<jaime1> unop: ok it took a while, live CD kinda slow, but it should be mounted. now you want me to do the usernm thing?
<jaime1> indus: yes i believe so
<ziroday> pngll: I presume stuffit is just some compression software?
<pngll> ziroday, yes
<unop> jaime1, yea please
<ziroday> pngll: what
<ziroday> pngll: what's wrong with lzma, or bunzip compression?
<pngll> I just mentioned it in case it would ring a bell for anyone.
<gregorah_> I've got a problem with the webcam on my Eee: It's not working. It's enabled in the BIOS but I don't see anything that resembles it in /dev/ and Cheese et. al. can't find it.
<jaime1> unop: ﻿grep "^jaime" /etc/passwd. yeah it's just loading i think
<pngll> ziroday, no, it was a decompression tool. Basically you called the-tool the-archive.ext and it automatically detected its typed, created a folder for it, decompressed the files there and chmodded them correctly.
<unop> jaime1, that would look at /etc/passwd on the live CD - not the one on your ubuntu partition
<jaime1> oh ok
<unop> jaime1, instead you'll need something like.  grep "^jaime" /mnt/etc/passwd   # assuming your partition is mounted at /mnt
<ziroday> pngll: so, similar to the Archive Manager then?
<unop> jaime1, but it might just be easier to navigate your partition using the GUI and open the passwd file in gedit or similar.
<pngll> ziroday, yes
<om26er> plz plz help me
<om26er> Requested 'libdrm >= 2.4.6' but version of libdrm is 2.4.5
<om26er> how to update libdrm plz
<ziroday> pngll: sorry I'm kind of confused, what exactly are you trying to do?
<ziroday> om26er: what packaeg are you installing?
<beli> pngll: search fm and sf....they have plenty of stuff
<jaime1> unop:  is gedit available in the live cd?
<WhiteScar> hello everybody
<unop> jaime1, yes
<ziroday> WhiteScar: Hi!
<beli> ziroday: he is searching for a console app that when called like "decompressor foofile"  detects the compression....and extracts it to a folder
<om26er> ziroday i m installing intel driver
<unop> jaime1, even if it isn't you can use a load of other programs to view the file - since it's a normal text file
<ziroday> !intel | om26er I recommend you *carefully* follow the forum guide
<ubottu> om26er I recommend you *carefully* follow the forum guide: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<pngll> ziroday, (and beli ) I'm looking at freshmeat now.
<jaime1> unop: yeah it's not there ok let me if its just text i think word processor should work right?
<pngll> ziroday, looking for a tool that allows me to stop thinking about what how the file that I just downloaded was compressed.
<unop> jaime1,  yea, that or cat, firefox, anything
<jaime1> unop:  yeah firefox since word processor will probably take ages to load. ok so then GUI... how can i use that through firefox?
<beli> pngll: you know 7zip? theres p7zip for linux console...try it
<pngll> beli, haha I just landed on the p7zip page.
<Omar871> Hi all.
<ziroday> Omar871: Hi!
<beli> pngll: but basically you could write a shell script to do your job.....use the "file" command and some regexp to check what the file really contains...then use bunzip, bunzip2, unrar, ... whatever to extract it ;)
<VSpike> Is it just me or is the "Edit Location" thing on Launchpad broken?
<Omar871> I have this small issue regarding sound. A couple of days ago I tried to switch from ALSA to OSS4, but then I switched back. For some reason, after I switched back both built-in and external speakers started to work together at the same time. How do I disable that?
<unop> jaime1, find the file first in the file explorer .. then just double click it
<unop> jaime1, if nothing will open it then .. right click, open with ...
<VSpike> When I go in to edit, there's no marker.  Eventually figured out you have to double-click the map to make it appear.  But every time I place it, when I update and go back to the main profile page it reverts to Kazakhstan
<VSpike> And I'm in the UK
<VSpike> I have nothing against Kazakhstan of course
<jaime1> unop:  ok
<Decepticon> whats the correct format for putting ip addresses into /etc/ppp/chap-secrets , the fourth field called ip addresses? can it be like this: 12.130.88.0-12.130.88.255,62.32.35.32-62.32.35.127
<yoyit2> ok so i just put OS3.0 on my phone 3G but is there a way to tether it to my jaunty?? via usb/bluetooth????
<milligan_> what does euthanized mean ?
<jaime1> unop: ok i think i know how to fix it. i just have to change something that looks like it was wrong in the fstab, i'll reboot and see what happens
<VSpike> milligan_: put out of one's misery .. euphemism for being killed to prevent suffering, usually from disease.
<hhersoy> epic -H vhost.domain -a irc.freenode.net -c \#channel1 \#channel2 -b <- is it true?
<milligan_> ty VSpike
<hhersoy> i need help for epic irc client
<VSpike> milligan_: comes from greek meaning "easy death"
<hhersoy> i cant join channel2 on -b mode epic
<yoyit2> iphone tether jaunty
<DrS> flash  player working but skype  isin't   ..
<yoyit2> iphone tether jaunty
<NS4W> DrS: in my case skype only works when i don't use another audio or video program, ie flash player, rhithmbox...
<karthik> #join amclug
<NS4W> i mean at the same time
<Omar871> I have this small issue regarding sound. A couple of days ago I tried to switch from ALSA to OSS4, but then I switched back. For some reason, after I switched back both built-in and external speakers started to work together at the same time. How do I disable that?
<ectospasm> Omar871: are you talking about the PC speaker?
<ectospasm> You may be able to mute that in the mixer
<beli> pngll: bloat
<Omar871> ectospasm: Yeah, it's a laptop actually.
<gregorah_> I've got a problem with the webcam on my Eee: It's not working. It's enabled in the BIOS but I don't see anything that resembles it in /dev/ and Cheese et. al. can't find it.
<indus> ectospasm: so its not the pc speaker then
<gypsymauro> hi
<gypsymauro> I heard that next ubuntu will ship the gnome 3 testing.. what's that?
<indus> ectospasm: internal speaker in this case is the laptop speaker
<ectospasm> indus: yeah, I caught that.  Thanks for point it out to me again, though.
<ectospasm> s/point/pointing/
<indus> :) :P
<indus> ectospasm: internal speaker is a vague term i think
<ziroday> gypsymauro: its where there will be a package to test gnome 3 and its features.
<indus> gregorah_: hi
<Omar871> indus: Yeah, then what should I call it instead?
<gregorah_> indus: heyo.
<indus> Omar871: laptop speakers
<indus> gregorah_: so whats the output of lspci
<indus> lsusb
<indus> both
<Omar871> indus: Oh, okay. :) I will.
<gregorah_> want me to pastebin it?
<indus> paste i hope
<indus> yeah
<gypsymauro> ziroday: I got it but on gnome website there are no info about gnome3 except this :http://live.gnome.org/ThreePointZero/Plan
<indus> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dayo> Simple question: I am gonna do a new Ubuntu install. How do I partition my hdd such that everything in the "/usr" directory is on 1 parition, and everything else is on another?
<gregorah_> http://pastebin.com/mc0df4f4
<ziroday> gypsymauro: yes, that is the plan
<dayo> ﻿Simple question: I am gonna do a new Ubuntu install. How do I partition my hdd such that everything in the "/usr" directory is on 1 parition, and everything else is on another?
<dayo> oops sorry for spam
<ziroday> dayo: you need to use the manual partition option, create one partition as /usr and another as /
<indus> gregorah_: which one is ur webcam btw, i cant see it
<ectospasm> dayo: what's the point of that?  I would think /home would make more sense as its own partition.
<indus> dayo: very easy dayo, specify a separate /usr thats  all
<gregorah_> indus: I'm not sure that any of them are, tbh.
<dayo> ecto: Actually, yes it will be /home on another paritition
<indus> gregorah_: whats the model number of laptop
<gregorah_> Eee 1000HE
<dayo> indus and ziro: Oh, so this is something I can do DURING Ubuntu's installtion? its not something done later ?
<Omar871> indus: so how do I solve this? :)
<ectospasm> dayo: yes, during installation
<dayo> ecto: Thanks
<ectospasm> dayo: it's possible to do it after installation, but it's really not worth the hassle
<dayo> ecto: I agree
<ectospasm> PPPPP principle, and all
<indus> dayo: yes
<Omar871> indus: How do I seperate them?
<indus> Omar871: so laptop speakers and external speakers both make noise?
<indus> Omar871: how have you conected the external speajer
<Omar871> indus: Not the noise issue. They work together.
<indus> Omar871: ya thats what i meant by noise
<Omar871> indus: I simply connected to to the speaker slot.
<gregorah_> indus: any ideas? Should I break out the hammer?
<arooni-mobile___> looking for a google calendar widget that sits on my desktop or is accessible via say screenlets?
<indus> gregorah_: which model is this laptop
<Omar871> indus: They weren't like that before I tried to switch.
<gregorah_> indus: Asus Eee 1000 HE
<indus> gregorah_: and which is the webcam
<indus> gregorah_: you said its detected in the bios?
<gregorah_> indus: I'm not sure if any of them are.
<gregorah_> indus: It's listed in the BIOS.
<indus> gregorah_: as what
<Harag> Morning
<gregorah_> It's listed as "Onboard Camera [Enabled]"
<Harag> On a default Ubuntu server 9.04 install is port 80 disabled/locked and how do I enable it? And no there is no apache and I dont want to run apache.
<gregorah_> indus: It's listed as "Onboard Camera [Enabled]"
<_vm158> hi. can you tell, where i can find documentation about ubuntu. not faq. i need docs, how it works from "/sbin/init" to desktop? thanks...
<indus> gregorah_: ok wiat
<indus> wait
<Flannel> _vm158: help.ubuntu.com
<indus> gregorah_: have you tried ekiga or skype to check webcam?
<indus> gregorah_: what does cheese tell u
<Flannel> Harag: No.  It's not locked.  You don't want to run apache, but you want to do something on port 80? what are you hoping to use port 80 for?
<gregorah_> indus: yep. They don't detect any devices. There's nothing. Nothing at /dev/video* either.
<Mavs> hi there, does "jack retsking" works on ubuntu as it does in windows?
<clepto> anyone know if they are going to update the version of kismet in the repository to the current version soon or not?
<Harag> Flannel: Running a lisp webserver...the server runs fine on 8080 but if I try to get the server to bind to port 80 then I get permission denied...and theserver is run by root
<indus> gregorah_: which version of ubuntu u using?
<Flannel> Harag: Is something already listening on port 80? (netstat -a)?
<Flannel> clepto: What's changed about the new version?
<gregorah_> indus: Ubuntu 9.04 (jaunty) Netbook Remix.
<_vm158> <Flannel> no, i need not to know, how to install software or codecs, i need technical info
<Harag> Flannel: nope nothing on port 80
<Flannel> _vm158: There's technical information in those pages.  Is there something specific we can help you find?
<Flannel> Harag: That's odd.  Running as root should allow you to bind to port 80 no problem.
<clepto> flannel: pretty much everything
<Harag> Flannel: Yeah that is what I thought aswell ...but I am no linux expert
<clepto> flannel: the ui is completely different how the server interacts with the client and  there are a whole lot of improvments all around.
<_vm158> <Flannel> mmm... tell direct link please. i dont see...
<gregorah_> indus: Ekiga gives me two video devices: "*.avi (PTLIB/FFMPEG)" and "Moving Logo (Moving Logo/Moving Logo)". Cheese just detects no camera.
<Flannel> _vm158: Direct link to what?
<indus> gregorah_: wait i check
<_vm158> "There's technical information in those pages" what information for example?
<Flannel> clepto: Then no, it likely won't be.  The way software works in Ubuntu is stuff is 'frozen' to the version its released with (which is actually a couple of months old), and then only bugfixes and security updates happen after the release (well, except backports, but that's a case by case basis).  To get the new one, your best course of action right now is to ping the maintainers and make sure it gets into Karmic (the next release)
<indus> gregorah_: install the program lvcview
<Flannel> _vm158: Technical information on what?  What are you looking for specifically?
<clepto> flannel: that sucks... the current version that is listed is over a year old.
<indus> gregorah_: wait
<indus> gregorah_: lucview from synaptic
<clepto> flannel: i installed it the old fashioned way so its not that big of a loss but figured it would be nice to have it set up to work with apt-get.
<gregorah_> indus luvcview?
<_vm158> <Flannel> kernel runs "/sbin/init". "/sbin/init" runs ...? what?
<indus> gregorah_: lucview
<Flannel> clepto: Yeah, that's just the way software works in Ubuntu.  Once it's packaged for a version, it's easy to install it on the older versions though.  So, there is some silver lining.
<gregorah_> indus: I don't see a lucview.
<salm0n> could anyone tell me why ubuntu refuses to open irc:// links with any irc client i choose?
<indus> gregorah_: aah sorry luvcview
<clepto> flannel: are there other repositories that work with ubuntu that might be more up to date?
<eddieate> hi
<gregorah_> indus: installed. What do I do with it?
<Flannel> _vm158: Ubuntu uses upstart, which is different than most others, you can find technical information here: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/  Although you'll also benefit from the standard linux /sbin/init stuff, since that's still in use as well (and that's just generic linux documentation stuff)
<Dimitree> any idea why the Demos on the blender game CD don't work with Blender 2.49 ?
<Flannel> clepto: Not that I'm aware of for that, no.
<indus> gregorah_: run it :) or run with it whichever :P
<clepto> flannel: ok thanks for your help.
<_vm158> thanks
<Flannel> clepto: My pleasure
<gregorah_> indus: It gives me an error: ERROR opening v4L interface: No such file or directory
<davro> _vm158: /sbin/init reads /etc/inittab runs script defined sysinit:/etc/init.d/rcS switches to runlevel defined by initdefault: something like that ?
<eddieate> im trying to remove some things i installed, but if i 'sudo apt-get remove' them it just says 'Errors were encountered while processing:' what else can i do?
<indus> gregorah_: hmmmppp
<indus> gregorah_: ok dont know what to do now
<gregorah_> indus: :(
<salm0n> could anyone please tell me why ubuntu refuses to open irc:// links with any irc client i choose?
<indus> gregorah_: oye ok  ok wait
<indus> gregorah_: type gstreamer-properties in terminal
<gregorah_> indus: If I mess with the default input for video, it tells me that /dev/video0 doesn't exist.
<mmm4m5m> Hi. I have one feature request (I do not know how to report it) - start Firefox, switch to "cyrilic". I want to be able to write in "english" inside address bar and "cyrilic" inside the browser. Will be nice feature.
<Mavs> hi there, does "jack retasking" works on ubuntu as it does in windows?
<mobi-sheep> salm0n: Firefox?
<indus> gregorah_: hmm ok seems like a permissions issue
<indus> gregorah_: ok wait
<Flannel> mmm4m5m: Well, you'd probably be better off reporting that upstream (to the firefox people, not the Ubuntu people), but....
<salm0n> mobi-sheep: xchat, irssi, pidgin
<Flannel> !launchpad
<mobi-sheep> salm0n: I think you're looking for Applications under Firefox Preferences where you can edit IRC and such.
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<mobi-sheep> salm0n: I mean your web browser -- where you click the irc:// links?
<mmm4m5m> Flannel: thanks, will try :)
<gregorah_> indus: Doesn't seem to be a permissions issue: There's no /dev/video0 at all.
<salm0n> mobi-sheep: yes
<indus> gregorah_: thats all just terminal crap nvm
<Flannel> mmm4m5m: Launchpad is where you'd to suggest it to Ubuntu people.  https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/ is where you'd go to report it to mozilla people
<spudCakePie> hey, i remenber from years back on fedora I used to press F2 to get a "run command" dialog, is there a way to do this in 9.04?
<indus> gregorah_: type cheese in terminal
<ziroday> spudCakePie: alt+f2
<spudCakePie> on gnome
<mobi-sheep> spudCakePie: ALT + F2.
<spudCakePie> woot thanks
<Chaps> hallo
<mobi-sheep> spudCakePie: ALT + F1 (for Gnome Menu) ;)
<salm0n> mobi-sheep: yes it gives me the option of what to choose to open the link then does nothing after i choose it
<gregorah_> indus: ok
<spudCakePie> $ cheese
<spudCakePie> The program 'cheese' can be found in the following packages:
<spudCakePie>  * cheese
<spudCakePie>  * cheese-hildon
<spudCakePie> lol
<FloodBot3> spudCakePie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mobi-sheep> salm0n: You may need to add an application other than purple-url-handler (looks like Pidgin).
<salm0n> mobi-sheep: ive tried irssi and xchat as well
<Chaps> We are trying to get Sophos Anti-virus to run on Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty (Kernel Version: 2.6.28-12-generic)
<gregorah_> indus: All I see is the test stream, there's no capture going on and there's no LED on on my webcam.
<indus> gregorah_: any output on terminal?
<Chaps> but when there is a new Kernel update we need to re-install sophos...this is the response from Sophos support:
<mobi-sheep> salm0n: Any help?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25372
<gregorah_> indus: Error: Stream contains no data.
<indus> gregorah_: ok
<gregorah_> and other errors related to that.
<gregorah_> (can't find the type of an empty stream, etc)
<Chaps> Ubuntu compiles their Kernels with the CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA option set to Yes. There is physically no possibility for us to get Talpa working on it.
<Chaps> So I'm afraid for the moment the only workaround available for the customer is to compile his own kernel with CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA set to No.
<Chaps> Will this change back after a kernel update?
<indus> gregorah_: does your bios have a start and finished option?
<ziroday> Chaps: yes, as you are installing a kernel from the ubuntu repo's which has CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA set to Yes
<mobi-sheep> salm0n: I would think it's trivial to set up so Firefox can open irc:// chats for XChat (or any clients) but that's just me.
<ziroday> Chaps: you will have to recompile your own kernel again, or just not update the kernel
<gregorah_> indus: I don't think so, but where would I check?
<salm0n> mobi-sheep: why
<indus> gregorah_: in bios disable adn enable webcam again
<zhangzhengxue> hello
<unop> salm0n, do you want to have firefox handle irc:// links?
<indus> gregorah_: wait
<salm0n> unop yes
<Chaps> Thanks Ziroday
<indus> gregorah_: in bios there is a setting for bios installation set it to finished
<indus> gregorah_: OS installation
<ziroday> Chaps: and you do understand that anti-viruses for linux are not necessary correct?
<ziroday> !virus | Chaps
<ubottu> Chaps: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<salm0n> unop well firefox gives me the option to choose any irc client to open the irc link but when i choose the programs it does nothing
<hosamelfeky> hello all
<mobi-sheep> salm0n: Because people generally don't click on irc:// links all times and irc:// links is not often seen on the websites.
<unop> salm0n,  open about:config .. create a new boolean called network.protocol-handler.external.irc set to true .. then create a new string called network.protocol-handler.app.irc with a value    /usr/bin/xchat -e --url=%s
<indus> gregorah_: ok ?? go into bios and look for this , set OS Installation to finished
<gregorah_> indus: not seeing it anywhere.
<indus> gregorah_: shouldnt you reboot to go into bios?
<salm0n> unop ive already tried that
<gregorah_> indus: irssi on a different computer.
<hosamelfeky> in body here live in egypt or korea
<unop> salm0n,   does firefox remember those values you've set?
<indus> gregorah_: there is an option i read so search for it
<salm0n> unop yes
<indus> gregorah_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes
<gregorah_> indus: I think that's for the 700 series?
<indus> gregorah_: common
<gregorah_> I don't see any bios setting like that, srsly.
<unop> salm0n, what program are you using to handle irc:// links ?
<hosamelfeky> i want to be afriend
<hosamelfeky> with any one
<salm0n> ive tried xchat, pidgin and irssi
<davro> hosamelfeky: good luck with that !
<indus> gregorah_: can u disable and enable the webcam again?
<unop> salm0n, so let me get this straight .. firefox let's you setup the associations and this works so long as the programs are already running but not if they aren't ??
<salm0n> unop no, it opens the programs when i click the irc links and choose a program but then the program just sits there and does nothing and doesn't open the links
<unop> salm0n,  ok, you mentioned that you changed something in about:config .. did you do this before trying to associate them automatically?
<salm0n> no
<unop> salm0n,  are the changes you made in about:config still present?
<salm0n> yes
<unop> salm0n, undo them and try again .
<salm0n> delete the string?
<unop> salm0n, you could do that .. or change the boolean to false
<indus> gregorah_: ? any luck?
<mobi-sheep> salm0n: Are you using xchat or xchat-gnome?
<salm0n> xchat
<salm0n> unop: didnt work
<gregorah_> indus: I couldn't find anything like OS Installation mode in the BIOS, I'm trying disabling various things and restarting.
<indus> gregorah_: g luck
<mikk4520> Heya People. I have some trouble makeing a post-ubuntu-setup-script for a local school. Can anyone tell me the correct way to add a wireless configuration to a ubuntu 9.04 box? I have found a way edition /etc/networks/interfaces - but is it the right way to go?
<unop> salm0n, very strange .. I used the about:config method with xchat and it works alright .. I wonder if there's something wrong with the irc:// links themselves
<cherva> When I go to Places->Connect to Server the only service type available is a custom location ?! Is this a change in 9.04 or somethin is messed up here ?
<unop> salm0n, can you right click on one of those links .. copy link location and paste here
<salm0n> irc://irc.barafranca.com:6667/cartoon
<erUSUL> mikk4520: /etc/networks/interfaces << can work another possiility is to somehow through gconf (i do not know exactly how) add the configuration to Network Manager
<ThorB> Hey! Where al the Ubunu Guru's @!
<gregorah_> indus: ugh, it's 6 AM. I'll do this tomorrow. Thanks for helping me out.
<mikk4520> erUSUL, thank you. I will look into it.
<Harlekin|Work> hi all
<indus> gregorah_: hey ok good morning
<indus> gregorah_: hope you solve it
<pngll> beli, thanks!
<ThorB>  Quick question, any of you guys know how to view the files on a Ubuntu Pc (with a cross over cable) i have ubuntu on my Netbook, but keyboard to small, and i want to rename LOST of files on my Ubuntu machine
<ThorB> lots**
<lorenzo> join #ubuntu-it
<unop> salm0n, strange - the link looks alright, but firefox won't get xchat to connect to it for me
<Harlekin|Work> i installed ubuntu 9.04 on a usb stick but it dosent save the data. i have choosen documents and settings to be saved in a reserved part. is there a size limit of that reserved part and do i have to use fat or fat32?
<brennus> ok, so if you had the money to throw down, would you get a tops System76 Gazelle Ultra, or a Macbook? Why?
<salm0n> oh
<salm0n> finally its figured out
<unop> salm0n, yea, what was it?
<mobi-sheep> salm0n, unop:  It does for me.  You want to work with Gnome, not Firefox. :3
<salm0n> the links are bad
<mobi-sheep> salm0n: Even irc://irc.barafranca.com:6667/cartoon ?
<unop> mobi-sheep, sorry but, i want to work with firefox - i don't use gnome
<salm0n> what do you mean work with gnome?
<ThorB> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ThorB> lots**
<mobi-sheep> salm0n: ALT + F2 --> Type in "gconf-editor"
<ThorB>  Quick question, any of you guys know how to view the files on a Ubuntu Pc (with a cross over cable) i have ubuntu on my Netbook, but keyboard to small, and i want to rename LOTS of files on my Ubuntu machine
<salm0n> ok mobi-sheep then what
<mobi-sheep> salm0n: Navigate to desktop/gnome/url-handlers/irc
<LiNuX> helo i m new to linux
<kujiu> ThorB: you can use the rename command
<kujiu> but it's not graphical
<salm0n> mobi-sheep: ok then?
<mobi-sheep> salm0n: You see key --> command --> purple-url-handler "%s" ?
<salm0n> yes
<ThorB> kujio huh? im a total newb sorry.. i made a cross over cable, i want to connect my crappy Laptop to my Ubuntu Netboook
<mobi-sheep> salm0n: Change the value string --> command --> /usr/bin/xchat --existing --url="%s"
<ThorB> and then rename files one by one
<mobi-sheep> salm0n: Save it.  Try it.
<fuzzy> hi. i've been trouble shooting for ages. i tried to install nvidia drivers off there site(which was a bad idea)
<SandGorgon> guys.. i want to check my hard disk for sector errors : my warranty is expiring soon and i want to make sure that there is nothing wrong before that: how do i do this?
<salm0n> will that make it open in xchat gnome
<fuzzy> i have uninstalled drivers installed and it works mostly normlly but any onpengl context is clear
<ThorB> kujiu huh? im a total newb sorry.. i made a cross over cable, i want to connect my crappy Laptop to my Ubuntu Netboook
<Chaps> Ziroday: One of our clients are looking to change all 3000 desktop machines to Ubuntu, and are looking for AV on it and thats where we come in...
<mobi-sheep> salm0n: Regular xchat, not xchat-gnome.
<ThorB> kujiu u there :(
<kujiu> ok
<Chaps> ziroday:Is this a problem with any AV software(Meaning Ubuntu problem) or is it something the AV vendor needs to fix?
<mobi-sheep> salm0n: But yeah, I assume you're using Gnome.  Try it though.
<kujiu> ThorB: do you have define static ip in network config ?
<Al__NZ> evening all.
<fuzzy> is there a better place to trouble shoot?
<Al__NZ> Does ubuntu mount NTFS disks/partitions automatically?
<mobi-sheep> salm0n: Any progress?
<erUSUL> Al__NZ: yes (not at boot when you access them)
<salm0n> mobi-sheep: ah yes now it works : - )
<fuzzy> mine mount when i click them
<fuzzy> my ntfs drives
<mobi-sheep> salm0n: Good. :)
<salm0n> thanks
<Al__NZ> erUSUL: interesting. I was trying to look at a drive in Gnome, but had to manually issue the commands in terminal to get it to mount?
<fuzzy> anyone have a good idea of gfx drivers in ubuntu?
<ThorB> kujiu, uhm  Nope i dont think I did that'
<mobi-sheep> salm0n: It'll work for xchat because you changed the value that gnome handles -- which firefox will check when it comes to irc url handlers. ;)
<mobi-sheep> salm0n: Anyway.  Have fun cartooning. ;O
<erUSUL> Al__NZ: no idea what may be heppening Works for many people as is... but add cases and bugs happen
<ThorB> kujiu dont I need some "Samba" thingy/?
<erUSUL> !av | Chaps
<ubottu> Chaps: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Al__NZ> erUSUL: yeah the drive is dodgy - that could have something to do with ti
<Al__NZ> it
<kujiu> you must have openssh-server installed
<erUSUL> Al__NZ: could be that it does not get properly identified
<kujiu> and connect to the other PC in Nautilus (edit the location and enter ssh://your_username@host_ip/)
<Al__NZ> and if I ddrescue that drive, will the resulting file be the same size as the drive, or the same size as the used space?
<Chaps> erUSUL: We are the local African Sophos distributor, so this is unfortunetely our business (AV)...and need to help this customer...
<erUSUL> Al__NZ: the former; the same size as the drive/partition
<Chaps> The only other option we have is to change to a different distro
<erUSUL> Chaps: sorry did not read your exact problem
<joaopinto> Chaps, I believe the avast linux version works fine on Ubuntu, but I am not sure, your customer is aware of the differences regarding virus on Linux, right ?
<fuzzy> anyone had any nvidia gfx driver problems? all opengl windows are empty. cant see anything on google
<erUSUL> fuzzy: nope sorry; you installed the correct driver right?
<fuzzy> i got it straight from nvidia(not the best idea) closed xwindow did sudo sh driver. it compiled to kernal then screwed up
<fuzzy> after that i uninstalled it. and reinstalled from ubuntu repos. though i can see now. opengl doesn't work
<clepto> i find it seriously amusing to run xp in a vm under linux now....
<clepto> instead of the other way around
<Al__NZ> erUSUL: so if I want to ddrescue a small 10g disk to my 100gig disk that my ubunut boots off I so far have : sudo ddrescue -v /dev/sdb /dev/sda - but of course I dont want to write the output file to my working dev/sda/ - do I need to specify a file or dir on sda?
<fuzzy> i've run wine in colinux in win xp. its strngly reliable
<clepto> lol
<erUSUL> Al__NZ: NO!
<mobi-sheep> salm0n: I made notes for myself so I could link on IRC links in Firefox and that'll prompt me to XChat.  Do you want it?  It's a command. ;o
<clepto> the only reason i even use xp in a vm anymore is to watch netflix movies...
<erUSUL> Al__NZ: sudo ddrescue -v /dev/sdb somefile_on_your_good_disk
<Al__NZ> erUSUL: and that file must first exist??
<fuzzy> i'm gonna be using xp a lot more if i can't get ubuntu running again in next 10 min
<clepto> lol whats wrong?
<salm0n> what does that mean mobi-sheep ?
<erUSUL> Al__NZ: no; it will be created... i do not have ddrescue installed check its man page for the details
<fuzzy> tried to update my drivers of nvidia website
<fuzzy> screwed everything. uninstalled the drivers and installed the ones from repos
<erUSUL> Al__NZ: if you did sudo ddrescue -v /dev/sdb /dev/sda you will be ruining the good disk...
<fuzzy> now any opengl window is transparent to desktop
<clepto> ah i just use the driver manager in administration menu the nvidia drivers have caused me all kinds of grief
<BigMack83> when creating a directory, and i set an owner on the dir with chown, is there a way i can make all new/moved/copied files in that dir keep that same ownership as the parent i set?
<mobi-sheep> salm0n: It mean next time you reinstall your Ubuntu and you can't remember how you did it.  You just run the commands in the terminal and it'll change the value without having to do ALT + F2 and gconf-editor and such.
<clepto> on my desktop i still cant get dual monitors to work with my xfx 9600gtx
<Helpless> Hi all , i got 2xQuestions
<salm0n> oh ok. yeah, please.
<mobi-sheep> salm0n: I take notes for myself.  What packages to install.  What packages to remove.  What workarounds and such.  I suggest you do the same thing. ;)
<fuzzy> yah. i've found u can't run anything that isn't from the ubuntu repos
<Al__NZ> erUSUL: So i could sudo ddrescue -v /dev/sdb /dev/sda/testrescue ?
<Helpless> first one , how do i disable the list of the last used documents in ubuntu ?
<fuzzy> even new vlc ubuntu will cause greif
<salm0n> ok thats a good idea
<clepto> fuzzy: i dont know about drivers but i got all kinds of programs that arent in the ubuntu repos on my laptop
<fuzzy> ok. i've just had bad experiences with stuff that isn't from the repos
<erUSUL> Al__NZ: no; sudo ddrescue -v /dev/sdb /home/$USER/testrescue.img for example (that will save the image in your home folder with an informative extension)
<mobi-sheep> fuzzy: Yes you can run anything that's not in repos but that's not recommended as you'll be installing softwares that you don't know if it's trustworthy.  Just like XP.
<syn-ack> I remember when one could get away with running something out of the deb repos in ubuntu and be fairly safe
<Al__NZ> ohh - i see
<clepto> fuzzy: yeah ive been using linux since 97 and i still feel like a complete retard at times...
<erUSUL> Al__NZ: /dev/sd** are espcial files only used for very special operations
<syn-ack> erUSUL:
<Al__NZ> right
<Al__NZ> well its ok - i already killed my linux box with it :-)
<fuzzy> yes well like when using everything you have to make that judgement. but many things that are trustworthy have issues
<erUSUL> syn-ack: ?
<syn-ack> I hope you can get thru to this guy, hes been in a channel that I op on undernet and we've not be able to get thru to him
<fuzzy> i suppose because repos has to pass test
<n0gear-desk> my auth.log is full of this message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/198399/ what does it mean?
<syn-ack> that was to you, erUSUL...
<fuzzy> i dunno i dont think anyone can fix it
<susbwoy> hi - i recently did an apt-get upgrade and this came up(ubuntu 9.04) - http://pastebin.com/d3efdac4b            Any reason why it would be doing this?
<fuzzy> cont be stuffed formatting
<salm0n> mobi-sheep?
<erUSUL> syn-ack: you are talking about fuzzy ?
<fuzzy> any alternative where i can reset to defaults. get rid of wharee is screwed
<clepto> fuzzy: yep, the problem with alotta newer hardware is the manufacturers dont support linux becuase it doesnt make financial sense. so they dont invest much into it. and they cant release their specs becuase if they do then the  competetors get them and can duplicate and reverse engineer them.
<syn-ack> erUSUL: no, Al__NZ
<erUSUL> syn-ack: ahh; ok
<syn-ack> susbwoy: apt-get dist-upgrade
<syn-ack> that will pull the kernel for you. :D
<Macfuddy> how do I search a folder and it's subfolders and files for a certain bit of text?
<clepto> fuzzy: so in the end we get hosed. historically nvidia has been pretty good about this though
<mobi-sheep> salm0n: Save this somewhere --> gconftool -s --type string /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/irc/command "/usr/bin/xchat --existing --url=\"%s\""
<fuzzy> yah. i'm hopin reactos comes along and that project where linux kernal can run windows ones
<levene> Macfuddy: grep -r
<erUSUL> Macfuddy: grep -ir "certain bit of text" folder/
<techp> any 1 know any good php channel
<susbwoy> oh syn-ack - So it is actually a neat feature not an error :) thanks.
<mobi-sheep> salm0n: Name it "Jaunty-Notes.txt" and such.
<MenZa> techp→ er, #php ?
<syn-ack> susbwoy: yep. :D
<fuzzy> i mean windows drivers
<syn-ack> susbwoy: map apt-get for more information on options
<MenZa> fuzzy→ That's not going to happen anytime soon :p
<syn-ack> susbwoy: rather, man
<clepto> fuzzy: that could be cool but man that would be a shit ton of work...
<jussi01> !language | clepto
<ubottu> clepto: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<fuzzy> well they are working on it. u can install reactos on reall hardware(old hardware that is lol) but still it is coming along
<clepto> wow nailed by the tightwad police :)
<salm0n> ok thanks
<stdDoubt> how to insert a space before each line in a text file in automatic fashion?
<syn-ack> jussi01: Does that mean the 7 deadly words bit by Carlin is out of the question to be aired in this channel?
<joaopinto> stdDoubt, learn scripting with awk :)
<msl> stdDoubt, Are you using vim?
<jussi01> !ettiquette | syn-ack
<ubottu> syn-ack: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<syn-ack> jussi01: hahaha you're funny.
<fuzzy> so anyone know a magical command to reset ubuntu
<syn-ack> fuzzy: come again
<clepto> rm -r /
<clepto> sudo rm -r / that is
<jussi01> syn-ack: hehe, anyway, if you really want to discuss it, please feel free to join #ubuntu-ops and we can chat...
<syn-ack> fuzzy: define "reset"
<clepto> then put the disk back in and reboot and reinstall
<erUSUL> !danger | clepto
<ubottu> clepto: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<syn-ack> jussi01: Im just joshin you
<stdDoubt> msl: yup I am using vim
<zuluu> hey can anyone tell me if this configuration is ok? : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/198406/
<msl> stdDoubt,   :s/^/ /
<clepto> wow
<erUSUL> stdDoubt: sed 's/^/ /' oldfile > newfile
<clepto> he asked how to reset his machine
<stdDoubt> msl: thanks
<fuzzy> syn-ack: get my computer working. delete all none default drivers and config and set them up again
<stdDoubt> erUSUL:thnks
<fuzzy> i know i'm being hopeful
<clepto> ... i coulda just said reformat but i figured id put some spin on it
<erUSUL> clepto: no that will render his system unbootable with a nice grub error
<fuzzy> lol true
<syn-ack> fuzzy: yeah do what you were told, reinsert the disk and start over
<clepto> erusul: which was the point i was trying to make...
<joaopinto> clepto, removing a system is not "reset" !!! please be more responsible when supporting someone
<fuzzy> its fine i'm well aware
<joaopinto> and also to mention that it would not work, you are not allowed to remove the root filesystem anymore
<fuzzy> i was hopeing there was some secret
<clepto> jaopinto: pay attention to the convo... he hosed his system he needs to reinstall. so i told him that in a humorous manner
<jussi01> fuzzy: you may be, many other s arent.
<jussi01> clepto: that command is never humorous here
<fuzzy> true
<clepto> jeeze did i land in the linux nohumor nazi zone or what?
<joaopinto> clepto, ok, but not everyone understands such humor, and it is not humor when people lose data :)
<clepto> yeah yeah i get it... relax
<jussi01> clepto: could you join me in #ubuntu-ops for a moment?
<clepto> um sure
<Draglor> wow .. until now I thought the gentoo guys were the badest community .. as I read here it seems there is another channel (or it's users) even worse ...
<Draglor> I was wondering why anyone I send to this channel refused to use ubuntu afterwards .. now I know why .. ;)
<erUSUL> Draglor: you are free to leave.
<fuzzy> what u mean draglor?
<erUSUL> fuzzy: do not fedd the troll
<erUSUL> feed*
<fuzzy> true does seem like that
<Draglor> fuzzy.. I got some Linux newbies to install ubuntu as i think it's the easiest distro, and for help I said they'
<Draglor> d go here and ask .. but most of them were very disappointed after asking here ... so I came to see why this was the case
<fuzzy> so your pro ubuntu?
<Draglor> I'm not using it myself, but i think it's the best beginners distro
<Threetimes_> Hi, I have a procmail problem. see http://pastebin.com/f624e200 Spam mails don't end up in the Junk box, they disappear.
<joaopinto> Draglor, do you need support ? do you have a question ? This channel is usually not very friendly for newcommones when it is used for complains instead of real support questions :)
<Draglor> joaopinto: I came to see why everyone I send here for getting support was dissappointed afterwards
<ziroday> Threetimes_: yeah procmail can get titchy like that
<fuzzy> ubuntu is easiest linux distro. but it's still linux. It currently fails in many user friendly areas
<Draglor> Maybe they were not very patient or something like that, but what I read here in the last hours seems .. well ... very unpolite to me
<fuzzy> so you have to explain that to them
<joaopinto> Draglor, ok, so please watch silently :) Unless you need or can provide support ;)
<ziroday> Threetimes_: try $HOME/Maildir/.Junk
<Flannel> Draglor: Is there something on topic we could help you with today?
<ziroday> err $HOME/Maildir/.Junk/
<joaopinto> fuzzy, do you have a support question, there is an off topic channel for general chating...
<Draglor> joaopinto: Like you? (Was this an support question? no ;) )
<joaopinto> !ot | fuzzy
 * erUSUL it is just a troll guys... ¬.¬
<ubottu> fuzzy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<fuzzy> i have been trying lol
<joaopinto> !ot | Draglor
<ubottu> Draglor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<fuzzy> i have sent 6 things no one really replied
<Draglor> lol ..
<Draglor> nice
<fuzzy> though my problem is very odd
<fuzzy> all opengl areas appear transparent. after i tried to install latest drivers from nvidia site
<Draglor> fuzzy: patience may be the key ;) I think most users i send here weren't very patient at all, too ... sometimes you have to wait a bit longer forr answers ... everyone here is helping you for free and they may have othere things to do as well
<fuzzy> exactly how i see it. they are donating there time
<n0gear> my scp inside LAN runs at 20KB/s is that normal?
<fuzzy> i don't recommend ubuntu to friends. I will show them beryl and stuff. You have to be a technical user with some appreciation
<jrib> !beryl | fuzzy
<ubottu> fuzzy: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<fuzzy> yes i actually have compiz fusion installed. i forgot the name for a sec
<oenone1> good evening
<Draglor> good morning ;)
<fuzzy> i thought you would still get it ubotto
<ziroday> n0gear: well if you have dodgy cables/overloaded routers it is
<oenone1> how do I install americas army in ubuntu ?
<Slart> oenone1: have you downloaded it?
<fuzzy> i would assume u require wine
<imc_> Restarted and lost my panel and taskbar; can't Alt+F2 to run programs. What to do?
<oenone1> im stiull downlaoding
<oenone1> heheheeh
<oenone1> but just wanna ask in advance
<oenone1> if its easy to install in ubuntu
<jrib> !enter | oenone1
<ubottu> oenone1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<oenone1> I am using jaunty 64bit
<imc_> gnome is running but I am stuck looking at the desktop
<valentin_> im looking for wa NAS software like drobo or freenas but on Ubuntu 9. Can you help me out?
<jrib> imc_: can you get to a tty with ctrl-alt-f1?
<imc_> yep
<Cromlech> ïðåâåä ¸ïòà
<Oggy> hmm my virtual machine ubuntu has been disabled after an install of WIN7 beta
<imc_> I get the term.
<Oggy> ?
<Slart> imc_: cltr+alt+f1 to get a tty.. REMEMBER.. ALT+F7 to get  back.. remember that.. when you're in the tty try running "pkill gnome-panel; gnome-panel"
<ziroday> valentin_: well you can configure most of the stuff yourself by editing the config files
<jrib> imc_: create a fresh new user and see if gnome works for him
<imc_> thanks slart trying
<ziroday> !ebox | valentin_ otherwise
<ubottu> valentin_ otherwise: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Slart> oenone1: I think it's the same in any linux variant.. you download the file.. run it.. it installs.. you run the game
<fuzzy> oenonel. to run windows apps. just go to menus and go system -> admin -> synaptic and find wine
<Slart> oenone1: if it still has a linux client.. not sure about that
<valentin_> thx ubottu  ziroday ill look into ebox
<clepto> anyone in here know much about virtualbox?
<ziroday> !anyone | clepto
<ubottu> clepto: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Cromlech> ïðåâåä þðåã)
<ziroday> Cromlech: ?
<Fergys> õïé
<Fergys> õàé
<Slart> !ru | Cromlech
<clepto> so ziroday: you know much about virtualbox?
<ubottu> Cromlech: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<fuzzy> i've used vbox clepto
<Fergys> åòè ìàòü ñêîêà èõ òóò
<Cromlech> hello
<ziroday> clepto: yes I do
<Fergys> hi
<Cromlech> russian
<oenone1> can I play online with it ?
<Slart> Fergys, Cromlech: english only in this channel .. /join #ubuntu-ru for russian help
<clepto> fuzzy: k for some reason the vmware network adapter isnt working... i have it set for host interface but in my xp install it is failing to start the adapter any ideas?
<imc_> slart "cannot open display"
<ziroday> oenone1: America's Army has an online multiplayer component, yes
<Slart> oenone1: if you can install it my guess is you will be able to play online
<oenone1> is it for free?
<Slart> oenone1: yes, it's free
<oenone1> or do I have to play to pay online ???
<clepto> fuzzy: its giving a code 10
<ziroday> oenone1: yes, America's Army is free to play online
<Slart> imc_: hmm.. it sounds like a cheap solution.. but have you tried just rebooting?
<imc_> Slart yes
<oenone1> wow that's great !!!
<imc_> It's a new install, and on the firts reboot everything worked as expected. Then on next reboot this happened.
<oenone1> to hell with call of duty 4 then
<Fergys> êòî çíàåò ðóññêèé????????
<fuzzy> thats outside my experience unfortunately.
<imc_> Slart to be clear, gnome is running just not the panel
<clepto> so anyone else got a clue?
<Slart> oenone1: hmm.. seems they discontinued the linux/mac version =/
<Cromlech> îíè òåáå íàïèñàëè æå ññûëêó
<Slart> imc_: that's odd.. any errors in the syslog?
<oenone1> what
<oenone1> huhuuhhu
<Cromlech> ÿ óæå òàì
<jrib> clepto: repeat your actual question after some time, since I have no idea what I should or should not have a clue about
<imc_> Slart, checking
<oenone1> then im poooked
<jrib> !english | Cromlech
<ubottu> Cromlech: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Slart> Cromlech: English only... type   /join #ubuntu-ru
<fuzzy> i should go. i'm not making much headway with my problem here. and its been 2 hours ><. format is always a fix
<Slart> oenone1: you can try wine.. see if it's listed in the application database
<Slart> !appdb | oenone1
<ubottu> oenone1: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<masquerade> hey
<masquerade> i cant burn and iso image to dvd using brasero
<imc_> Slart only "trying to get vblank count for disabled pipe 0"
<oenone1> I thought this is a game for linuxxx
<digitaloktay> hi people
<Draglor> it used to have an linux client oenone1, maybe it'll get another one later again
<Slart> oenone1: I thought so too.. afaik it was a game for linux.. but they stopped releasing updates for the linux version..to bad
<masquerade> can anyone help me with this? i get an error burning an iso with brasero http://pastebay.com/22917
 * away` ïî÷åñàë Cromlech
<Slart> imc_: don't really know what to do about that.. can't say I've had any problems with gnome-panel
<Cromlech> ))
<away`> ïðîáëåìû ñ ãíîìüåé ïàíåëüþ?
<away`> î ãîñïàäè
<mrh> Hi all, I wanted to share some info about a problem I had with bittorrent, I came here a couple of times and was unable to get an answer
<FloodBot3> away`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<imc_> Slart thanks. Actually when I run pkill gnome-panel gnome-panel it wants options... Trying to understand what it wants...
<Slart> away`: english only in this channel
<masquerade> mrh: whats your problem?
<imc_> Slart a ps aux | grep gnome-panel shows nada
<Cromlech> adios amigo
<masquerade>  can someone help me with this? i get an error burning an iso with brasero http://pastebay.com/22917
<Slart> imc_: it might need a display... hang on
<imc_> thanks, it IS complaining about a display
<mrh> It turns out it was a KDE problem. I am running hardy, with KDE 3.5.10, and my system kept freezing, and I finally tried switching to Gnome when using bittorrent, and voila! no more problems
<Slart> imc_: try this "DISPLAY=:0.0 gnome-panel"
<imc_> Slart, thanks, trying
<ziroday> masquerade: tried burning another CD?
<mrh> So now, I simply log out of my KDE session, log in to a Gnome session, and no more problems, I wish I knew more so as to be able to share more detailed information, however, at least I know this much
<imc_> Slart, w00t.
<masquerade> ziroday: yes, i have tried about 3 dvds and the md5 sum of the file seems to be matching
<away`> Oh! It's gnome-panel! It makes me cry to!
<away`> T_T
<tmavy> hey there
<imc_> It did complain about libglade-WRNING unexpected element <requires-version> inside <glade interface>
<Draglor> masquerade: Did you try differeent CDs? (from different manufacturers?)
<mrh> It had been the only problem I had been unable to solve on my own or with this channel's help
<Pathfinder> ïðåâåä ¸ïòà
<Pathfinder> æÂ
<ziroday> masquerade: hmm then I have no idea sorry
<ziroday> !ru | Pathfinder
<ubottu> Pathfinder: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<tmavy> this is my first time here
<Slart> !ru | Pathfinder
<mrh> anyway, thought I would share that
<tmavy> so Hello everyone
<Cromlech> hello  Pathfinder
<petx> hi all... anyone knows... y my mozilla cant browse up...?? but i connect the internet...
<mrh> Bye all
<Pathfinder> hello))))))))
<mobi-sheep> Hi tmavy. :)
<mobi-sheep> !hi | tmavy
<ubottu> tmavy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<masquerade> Draglor: well, i was able to burn these dvds before
<tmavy> thx
<tmavy> guys
<Cromlech> ñàì ãíóñ)
<tmavy> Im really impressed about ubuntu
<remoteCTR1> hi guys! how do i find out what application i need to start in order to have the networmanager-applet running in the notification area?
<tmavy> and it does
<Pathfinder> èìåë ÿ âàñ âñåõ â îäíî ìåñòî)))
<ziroday> remoteCTR1: nm-applet
<tmavy> just GREAT!
<remoteCTR1> ziroday, wonderful, thanks!
<Cromlech> àôñë
<Cromlech> àôñëfack
<saran> ho
<mobi-sheep> tmavy: Great!  Keep everything on a line.  New to Ubuntu?  You got anything you want to ask?  I'm sure I can help you. :)
<erUSUL> masquerade: wodim (the command line burning program brasero uses is failing with Errno: 5 (Input/output error), send opc scsi sendcmd: no error \n status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION) \n etc... (See the last lines of the paste)
<erUSUL> masquerade: why is failing like that i dunno
<tmavy> Is anything similiar to (win)TotalCommander in Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> masquerade: but maybe a bit of googling of that errors shed some light
<petx> hi all... anyone knows... why  mozilla cant browse ...?? but i connect the internet...
<imc_> Slart and it seems to have died at step 15 - however It is basically uP. I guess I need to reinstall gnome-panel?
<erUSUL> !info mc | tmavy
<ubottu> tmavy: mc (source: mc): midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:4.6.2~git20080311-4ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2093 kB, installed size 6272 kB
<masquerade> erUSUL: okay, alright^^
<remoteCTR1> tmavy, midnight commande, ie sudo apt-get install mc
<remoteCTR1> ah ok
<tmavy> thx guys
<remoteCTR1> np
<Slart> imc_: that might work.. but if it's a configuration thing that is broken that might not help
<tmavy> how to drag it just through the browser
<Slart> imc_: not sure if you can do "sudo apt-get install --reinstall --purge gnome-panel"  but it might be worth a try
<erUSUL> masquerade: you changed media manufacturer ? sometimes there are weird incompatibilities between burner model and media
<imc_> Slart, thanks, will try
<masquerade> erUSUL: i was able to burn these before
<Draglor> masquerade: Maybe the manufacturer has changed. even if it's the same name for the blank CD it has not to be the same manufacturer
<belair> hi
<mobi-sheep> tmavy: gnome-commander is in the repos if you want to give it a try.
<mobi-sheep> tmavy: sudo aptitude install gnome-commander
<davro> remoteCTR1: or gnome-commander
<masquerade> Draglor: okay, i will look
<Draglor> masquerade: Or try burning using wodim directly
<masquerade> Draglor: i never used wodim before
<imc_> Slart i have some more errors if you're game:
<Slart> imc_: sure
<imc_> Failed to contact the GConf daemon: exiting
<Draglor> masquerade: look in query
<masquerade> Draglor: huh?
<susbwoy> lol hey is someone able to show me their grub/menu.lst with the new kernel in it, i chose "keep current version(which was the default) after upgrading the packages
<tmavy> thx folks
<Slart> imc_: when do you get that?
<imc_> gnome-panel:4504 GLib Gobject CRITICAL g_object_run_dispose: assertion G_IS_Object failed
<petx> guys... I confused why mozilla didnt work...
<Slart> susbwoy: new kernel?
<imc_> Slart when I ran DISPLAY :0.0 gnome-panel
<Pathfinder> ÁÀËÀËÀÉÊÀ ÌÅÄÂÅÄÈ
<imc_> it started to time out on applet 15
<Pathfinder> ÒÎÏÎËÜ Ì
<FloodBot1> Pathfinder: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<imc_> then kicked out those errors
<Draglor> masquerade: there should be another window ...
<Draglor> like another irc channel
<masquerade> Draglor: ah, you mean the pm
<Draglor> yes
<Slart> imc_: seems your gnome-panel is doing someting bad.. or rather.. one of the applets is doing something bad
<Slart> imc_: did you try that sudo apt-get command?
<imc_> Slart, yes, and it reinstalled but logging out and back in gave same situation.
<susbwoy> Slart: well i recently did an apt-get upgrade and it told me i could upgrade the kernel. so i said a dist-upgrade and went through installation using defaults, but i havent got a menu.lst with 2.6.28-13 in it. Still boots 2.6.28-11
<ubuntistas> how can i play wmv files? any clue?
<ziroday> ubuntistas: have you install ubuntu-restricted-extras and tried vlc?
<Slart> susbwoy: tried running "sudo update-grub" in a terminal?
<rabten> hi
<remoteCTR1> ubuntistas, most likely vlc does that fo you and install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<abdullah> _nic
<Draglor> masquerade: you're reading the pm?
<remoteCTR1> ziroday, gawd i am to slow today:D
<ubuntistas> yeap ziroday but it says i have to convert it to flv
<ubuntistas> how can i do that?
<ziroday> ubuntistas: where does it say you have to convert it to flv?
<Slart> imc_: hmm.. hang on.. let me look up something
<ziroday> remoteCTR1: :D
<imc_> Also Slart I'm grateful thanks
<susbwoy> Slart: thanks for the command, rebooting now :)
<abdullah> in ubuntu how do i install tar.gz pakages
<rabten> i've used 100% of the space i initially partitioned for ubuntu
<Slart> abdullah: depends on what is in the package
<ubuntistas> in the torrent txt that iam downloading the movie file
<Slart> abdullah: it could be everything from binaries, source code to images of spanish miniature horses
<abdullah> slart: i am inslalling vmware server
<rabten> is there a way i can create more room?
<masquerade> Slart: roflmao
<ziroday> ubuntistas: we can't help you with that sorry
<Slart> abdullah: then there is probably instructions inside the package.. or on the page where you downloaded them
<remoteCTR1> rabten havwe a look at gparted
<abdullah> how can i convert tar.gz to .deb
<Slart> !compile | abdullah
<ubottu> abdullah: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<rabten> remoteCTR1: : problem is i don't think i have any more room to install it
<abdullah> bluemind
<ziroday> rabten: there is also a free space option in the recovery partition, you can clear your apt-cache, see if what files are hogging space and remove them as well as install localepurge and remove unneeded locales.
<rabten> remoteCTR1: : i tried booting up from the live cd and using gparted on it
<remoteCTR1> rabten, the filesystem keeps a free space of 5% for the root user there is a way to change that number
<ahmed> I want to create a jaunty domU on hardy dom0 xen machine, any idea
<remoteCTR1> rabten clever thing to do, what went wrong?
<Gahn> heh
<Slart> imc_: ok.. open a terminal and run this.. "gconftool - -recursive-unset /apps/panel "
<bluemind> abdullah: yeah?
<rabten> well, it just seemed to stall
<imc_> Slart, doing it. . .
<remoteCTR1> ahmed, idea on what precisely?
<imc_> Slart, as root or as user?
<Slart> imc_: and this next command I want you to be careful with... copy paste it.. but be very careful not to include any extra spaces or such.. ok?    rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<remoteCTR1> rabten, stall??? i hope you didnt interrupt gparted in the middle of something??
<Slart> imc_: as regular suser
<rabten> remoteCTR1: : i really don't think it was doing anything
<rabten> remoteCTR1: yes i interrupted
<imc_> Slart ;) can't cut and paste as I am on a different box but I'll be super careful!
<Slart> imc_: it's your user settings we want to change.. if you use sudo you will be changing the settings for "root"
<ahmed> remoteCTR1, I don't know from where to start there is no template in xen-tools like hardy.d or other destro
<imc_> Yep, big duh Slart, sorry
<rabten> remoteCTR1: you think i should run it again off the live cd and just wait?
<imc_> Carefully* trying the next command :)
<remoteCTR1> rabten, err... stupid question; you have seen that there is an apply button that you have to hit in order to aplly changes in gparted?
<susbwoy> Slart: Still no new kernel, but update-grub sees it, and says it updates menu.lst, but it doesnt :\ http://pastebin.com/d5e1f5d63
<rabten> remoteCTR1: i left it for about half an hour and the progression bar hadn't moved at all
<abdullah> in ubuntu login screen i cant login as root user
<Slart> susbwoy: can you pastebin your menu.lst?
<rabten> remoteCTR1: yes?
<Draglor> masquerade: maybe you should get another burning tool than brasero  ....  ;)
<imc_> SLart, okay I ran both
<Slart> abdullah: quite right.. you're not supposed to.. use sudo instead
<deeflex> Hi I'm trying to install ubuntu on a SATA disk. BIOS detects the drive, but when I reach the partitioning step in the install, the disk is not available.
<imc_> No complaints so far...
<Slart> !root | abdullah
<ubottu> abdullah: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<remoteCTR1> ahmed, try doing that with the debootstrap method and just fill in the proper values for jaunty in xentools.conf
<Slart> imc_: now try restarting gnome-panel
<imc_> Righto Slart, trying
<coz_> masquerade,   I have not had good luck with brasero   if you are on gnome try  gnomebaker
<rabten> remoteCTR1: i applied the changes and nothing happened for half an hour
<remoteCTR1> rabten :D yes
<Draglor> coz_: Seems the same to him .. wodim burns correctly, brasero has an error
<Slart> imc_: what these commands did was remove all panel settings.. both in the gnome "registry".. and in the config files.. hopefully you'll get a brand new panel
<masquerade> coz_: i tried burning from the cli and it seems it worked
<susbwoy> Slart: http://pastebin.com/d27383e62 there is my menu.lst
<rabten> the progression bar didn't move
<ahmed> remoteCTR1, I try it but when I start the machine with xen create, it hang up after a while without knowing a reason
<coz_> masquerade,  ok then yeah If you want a gui based burner try gnomebaker
<imc_> Still getting that libglade-WARNING unexpected element <requires-version> inside <glade-interface> on applet 11 and still timing out on applet 15 Slart,
<abdullah> ubottu: i changed the root password from the users and group and i tried to open it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rabten> remoteCTR1: so you think i should just run it again and go to sleep and see if anything's changed in 10 hours?
<Slart> imc_: hmm.. why are the applets still there.. they should be gone by now
<remoteCTR1> ahmed, have you found any hints in any log files?
<imc_> Slart very weird
<ahmed> remoteCTR1, sorry but no
<Slart> imc_: if you start gconf-editor from a terminal and look in apps/panel/applets.. what do you see?
<rabten> remoteCTR1: i figured that the lack of disk space was causing gparted's operations to fail
<imc_> moment...
<remoteCTR1> rabten, basically i cannot tell per remote diagnosis what exactly happened but it might also be that 0% free space is to few to get gparted startet... maybe try removing some things from your home dir f.ex by moving it to the other partition or at least empty trash etc
<ahmed> remoteCTR1, I'm trying ubuntu-vm-builder now hope it's work
<imc_> Oh
<rabten> okie
<abdullah> ubottu :thanks it worked
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rabten> thanks
<remoteCTR1> ahmed, i got no experience on that one, for me the debootstrap vriant allways worked...
<ahmed> remoteCTR1, did you try jaunty with debootstrap before
<rabten> remoteCTR1: i haven't got anything in trash
<imc_> SLart, mucho stuff there, but only five directories, 0-4
<rabten> remoteCTR1: i just installed ubuntu yesterday
<rabten> remoteCTR1: the only thing i've installed is xchat
<abdullah> ubottu: what is your email address?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Slart> imc_: try "pkill -9 gnome-panel" first.. then try starting it again
<imc_> Slart, trying
<remoteCTR1> ahmed, not specifically jaunty but from hardy to intrepid and even debian etch and lenny everything worked like charms...
<imc_> THough I think I've tried that'
<rabten> remoteCTR1: i've only 2GB in memory and its all used
<abdullah> ubottu: what is you email address?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rabten> remoteCTR1: i might delete some things and try gparted again
<remoteCTR1> rabten, ya well that might be a liiittle undersized :D
<Slart> susbwoy: hmm.. your menu list only mentions the .11 kernel.. but grub-update found the new .13 kernel.. odd
<remoteCTR1> rabten, uninstall openoffice
<imc_> Slart, so when I do that I get the same libglade-WARNING
<remoteCTR1> or something like that
<abdullah> ubottu:!!
<imc_> And the same crash at applet 15
<bazhang> abdullah, she's a bot
<imc_> abdullah, please stop teasing ubottu
<abdullah> i am also a bot
<ahmed> remoteCTR1, ok I'd just install a fresh jaunty-64 now I'll try again and update you with the status, thanks for your help
<remoteCTR1> abdullah, ubottu keeps telling you that it is a ROBOT man, please get the message;)
<bazhang> abdullah, wrong channel for you then
<Slart> imc_: but you didn't have an applet 15 in gconf-editor?
<imc_> Slart, I don't see one.
<remoteCTR1> ahmed, no problem:)
<imc_> The applets I see in conf-editor are in directories, titled 0 through 4
<susbwoy> Slart: I know! very weird. What can i do from here? Is the edit of menu.lst most likely just a rewrite of what's there but different filenames for the kernel?
<Slart> imc_: and in apps/panel/default_setup/applets? no applet 15 there either?
<imc_> Checking
<susbwoy> Slart: If that's the case, it's not an issue. But im worried about that uuid stuff, no idea what it is. If i can just point to the .28-13 kernel, then change the title, thats fine and dandy
<abdullah> ubottu: you are a bot and a dog!!!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<remoteCTR1> abdullah, stop trolling man
<Slart> susbwoy: I think it uses uuid
<abdullah> ubottu you have gone mad
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> abdullah, /msg ubottu
<imc_> Slart in Apps/panel/default setup/applets there are no numbered applets, though things like Clock and mixer
<Slart> susbwoy: I think it uses uuid's to find the right partitions and such.. not sure if you can just change the filename of the kernel to boot.. perhaps it works.. not sure if it will mess anything else up though
<abdullah> ubottu: you are a dog
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you are a dog
<Slart> imc_: and you didn't run "sudo gconf-editor" ?
<imc_> Slart correct
<abdullah> ubottu you are a bad girl
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> abdullah, stay on topic or you will be removed
<imc_> New error: GTK Warning: gtk_widget size allocate attempt to allocate with width -1 and height 24
<abdullah> bazhang hoe can you remove me
<remoteCTR1> abdullah, keep trolling and you will find out
<imc_> Slart, i tried removing applets or buttons I had added in case that was the problem; now the applet that crashes is on Applet 9
<abdullah> you all are dogs
<Slart> imc_: well.. you can reset all your gnome-settings in pretty much the same way you've already done.. but that seems a bit overkill
<imc_> Slart, well, as I say it's a new install so there's not much I'll lose
<remoteCTR1> waht a smacktard...
<hero1900> i have problem in burning cds or dvds it gave me error before it began the burning process on both k3b and brasero
<Slart> imc_: you can try the Edit->Find command to search for "applet_9" perhaps it's somewhere sneaky
<MatBoy> what do people use here to check id a daemon is running and start it when it fails ? I need to check the ps output I think
<mobi-sheep> imc_: What did you do that left your Ubuntu deformed?
<imc_> SLart, trying
<remoteCTR1> hero1900, so wahts the message?
<jrib> MatBoy: what are *you* trying to do?
<imc_> mobi-sheep I guess I thought bad thoughts or sumthin
<susbwoy> Slart: Is there a way I can tell update-grub to spit out the new "edits" into another file
<Draglor> MatBoy: pidof $daemon should help
<hero1900> i have the log file it is big
<susbwoy> other than menu.lst
<jrib> imc_: did you try what I suggested earlier?
<hero1900> and error has been occurred thats it
<pkkm> how to send e-mail from command line?
<imc_> jrib please repeat it?
<MatBoy> jrib: I have a daemon that crashes from time to time... I need to restart it :)
<Slart> susbwoy: not that I know f
<jrib> imc_: create a fresh new user and see if gnome works for him
<susbwoy> damn
<gribouille> hi
<jrib> MatBoy: what daemon?
<imc_> jrib okay
<remoteCTR1> hero1900, in that case nopaste it to pastebin.com please and paaste the link to it here
<sipior> pkkm: have a look at the man page for "mail"
<Slart> MatBoy: I think what you're doing is called a "watchdog".. there has to be a tool for this in the repos.. but yes.. checking ps output might work
<remoteCTR1> pkkm, you can for example use the sendEmail application for that
<hero1900> i already put it in ubuntu forum
<MatBoy> jrib: own build one, running using perl
<hero1900> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7477146#post7477146
<imc_> Slart, so applet 9 finds nothing. 9 finds /system/default/storage/options/iso_9600 and something similar under schemas
<gribouille> I have a problem with firefox 3. from times to times, when I quit the browser, the window takes a very long time to disappear. this is very annoying
<jrib> MatBoy: would make more sense to me to just fix it so it does not crash anymore
<hero1900> but no one can help i guess
<Slart> imc_: you might want to check in that folder we tried clearing out.. .gnome something.. perhaps it's there
<Slart> imc_: but I have to go now.. oral exam in 35 minutes =)
<remoteCTR1> hero1900, we will see, gimme a sec...
<indus> !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubotu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<hero1900> ok thanks
<indus> hi all
<imc_> Slart thanks for all the help
<indus> anyone needs help?
<Slart> imc_: you're welcome.. sorry we couldn't fix it, perhaps someone else knows more about gnome-panel and its applets
<mobi-sheep> imc_: I wonder if you ran md5sum before you burn it?
<susbwoy> Slart: err i think I found something. my menu.lst says "Should update-grub adjust the value of the default booted system?" "updatedefaultentry=false" is the default
<unop> MatBoy,   using the shell.   while true; do invoke_daemon; done
<imc_> jrib, new user has all.
<susbwoy> Slart: maybe change that to true?
<imc_> Slart, thanks again
<gribouille> I have a problem with firefox 3. from times to times, when I quit the browser, the window takes a very long time to disappear. this is very annoying
<Slart> susbwoy: that sounds promising.. but it should still create a menu choice for it
<Draglor> unop: This could start very many processes ... wouldn't it be better to check if it's still running first?
<imc_> jrib I think it may be that I'm in the netbook remix and I changed to classic ubuntu desktop not this netbook view...
<Slart> susbwoy: but give it a try.. remember to run "sudo update-grub" after you change the menu.lst
<jrib> imc_: check ~/.xsession-errors
<remoteCTR1> hero1900, appears to me as if yur brasero doesnt find any cd/dvd/drives at all and thus gets an input/output error
<imc_> jrib, checking
<remoteCTR1> hero1900, are your drives there in nautilus?
<hero1900> ya
<hero1900> pioneer
<susbwoy> Slart: I think i know what happened. When i went through the kernel install, i chose keep current version. That action probably changed updatedefaultentry to false.
<susbwoy> Slart: but trying now :)
<imc_> jrib I have a festival of errors; I'll cat to a file and paste it somewhere
<remoteCTR1> hero1900, says BraseroBurnURI no burn:// URI found
<hero1900> and when i put a black dvd brasero open dialog automaticlly
<unop> Draglor,  as long as the command doesn't return .. this construct will run only one instance at a time .. when that instance fails/returns, the loop iterates to run another
<petx> hi all... mozilla didnt work... but I connect XChat... any clue....??
<gribouille> I have a problem with firefox 3. from times to times, when I quit the browser, the window takes a very long time to disappear. this is very annoying
<hero1900> ??
<remoteCTR1> hero1900, if you enter a cd/dvd with content into that drive, can you access the data or do you get an error there too?
<Draglor> unop: yes and if it returns it'll start the next instance and so on
<petx> hi all... mozilla firefox didnt work... but I connect XChat... any clue....??
<petx> I cant browse... T_T
<gribouille> petx, firefox sux
<unop> Draglor,  most commands/daemons don't return
<MatBoy> jrib: it should actually not crash... I need to see how much it will be restarted
<petx> gribouille, so... what should I use..??
<remoteCTR1> hero1900, please write the name of the person you are talking to infront of your statements so one can see that you are talking to one through all the noise in here
<gribouille> petx, firefox
<n0gear> ls
<hero1900> <remoteCTR1> ok
<mobi-sheep> petx: Make sure you're not operating in Offline Mode.
<hero1900> remoteCTR1 ok??
<petx> mobi-sheep, how I know its offline or not...??
<remoteCTR1> hero1900, ok :D so do you see the content of cd/dvds?
<susbwoy> Slart: ok still not adding the entry. argh...
<th0r> petx: look at the File menu and see if Work Offline is checked
<imc_> jrib could you please look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/198460 ?
<hero1900> remoteCTR1 wait i want to check now
<mobi-sheep> petx: In Firefox, File --> Work Offline.   If it's checked, that's the problem.
<remoteCTR1> hero1900, kk
<Draglor> just tried this unop .... (commands "cat $file" and a  irc bot "supybot") both are repeated very fast very often ... the bot refuses to start a second time, but it's tried again and again ... until Ctrl-C
<hero1900> remoteCTR1 it is working fine
<remoteCTR1> hero1900, going for a smoke, be back in 5
<petx> th0r, mobi-sheep, it works.... thank u so much... ^^
<hero1900> remoteCTR1 good as before
<mobi-sheep> petx: Wow. Good!  :3
<remoteCTR1> hero1900, ah ok well lets give it one more shot, have you tryed burning with gnomebaker?
<petx> hehee... sry.... I'm new...
<unop> Draglor, supybot is your perl script?
<hero1900> no
<hero1900> remoteCTR1 no
<rob_p> unop, Draglor , Probably wiser to test for a running instance and then spawn another when it's no longer found.  Simple shell script can accomplish that.
<remoteCTR1> hero1900, give it a shot and start it from commandline so you can paste the output, maybe that one returns something more readable...
<hero1900> gnomebaker i only tried with k3b and brasero
<Draglor> unop: i just tried this command, yes
<hero1900> gnomebaker ok
<remoteCTR1> hero1900, have a try with gnomebaker then
<om26er> how to git install
<hero1900> gnomebaker ok
<unop> Draglor, did you write supybot ?
<Draglor> rob_p: That's what I said ;) I just ran this command to show unop that it doesn't do what MatBoy wants
<Draglor> no unop
<susbwoy> Slart: Problem solved. I ended up deleting menu.lst and let update-grub create a new one for me. That was bloody weird how it couldnt edit it. Thanks for your time
<Draglor> unop: supybot is a python bot, not a perl one
<om26er> how do i install this git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/driver/xf86-video-intel
<unop> rob_p, that's really what the construct it supposed to be doing .. as long as the command to be run doesn't return until it has finished executing or has failed
<remoteCTR1> hero1900, so now smoke, be back in 5
<rob_p> Draglor, In fact, you could get fancy and create a pidfile and then bounce that against your process list for a match.  When the matching pid is no longer found, clear the old pidfile and start again.
<jim__> ANY WEMEN
<Draglor> unop: Normally every command returns, try it yourself using cat/ls/whatever
<bazhang> jim__, not here
<petx> mobi-sheep, everytime I start the firefox... it set to offline mode...
<jim__> ARGHHH
<sipior> jim__: good luck with that approach
<bazhang> !ot > jim__
<ubottu> jim__, please see my private message
<mobi-sheep> petx: You installed Ubuntu recently?
<unop> Draglor,  right .. consider the daemon ( a long running process ) the same .. cat/ls/whatever don't run for so long
<Draglor> try "while true ; do ls ./ ; done"  and you'll see it's repeated again and again ..
<jim__> I ALLWAYS HAVE MY WIFE
<petx> yups...
<petx> mobi-sheep, yups
<bazhang> jim__, take chat elsewhere thanks
<unop> Draglor,  that is precisely the idea :)
<mobi-sheep> petx: Okay.  Well, I don't know why this is happening but let's do this and see if it resolve your issue...
<Draglor> unop: but the daemon (like supybot is) returns immediately to the shell (otherwise you could not send another command afterwards)
<jim__> SORRY FREAKS
<rob_p> unop, Some things work ok as you suggested, others don't.  If the spawning process returns (as in forking the instance to bg), then it will spawn another, and another, etc.
<sipior> time to go, jim__
<petx> mobi-sheep, ok...
<n0gear> i've got 2 terminals running + irssi, is it normal that i still have 1Gb of memory in use? jaunty
<jim__> FUCK YOU
<sipior> bye now
<Draglor> He wants to have a daemon started if it doesn't run anymore .. so he just has to check for the process (maybe pidof ..) before starting it
<Draglor> like in if [ "`pidof $daemon`" == "" ] ; then $daemon  ;fi
<unop> Draglor,  while true; do pidof supybot || supybot; sleep $X; done
<mobi-sheep> petx: cd ~ && mv .mozilla .mozilla-backup
<unop> Draglor,  if pidof $daemon; ...
<mobi-sheep> petx: Close the firefox.  Run the command in the terminal.  Try Firefox again.
<Draglor> yes .. would be shorter ;)
<Draglor> I don't like "while true ..." .... it's easy to mess up with it
<ViperMax> Hi Folk, Does anybody know any Linux program for economy/accounting? I am running ubuntu 9.04
<aethelrick> gnucash
<unop> Draglor,  how so?
<unop> Draglor, and what would you use instead?
<th0r> petx: check these urls also....http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/susenovell-60/updated-network-manager-now-firefox-stuck-in-offline-mode-472478/ and https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+question/31925
<ViperMax> gnucash i for personal economy.. I meant something toward small business
<Draglor> cron
<unop> Draglor, hmm, now that's overkill
<petx> mobi-sheep, hmm.. I'm going there...
<Draglor> a script running the whole time is less overkill than a script ran by cron?
<Draglor> well .. I have another opinion about that
<unop> Draglor, a script has finer granularity (less than one minute) than cron
<sipior> Draglor: well, unop's script sleeps most of the time, it's hardly running constantly. is cron's one-minute resolution sufficient for your purposes?
<aethelrick> I don't have need for it myself ViperMax but their site does say "Small business accounting" maybe it's worth another look
<rob_p> Draglor, I
<Draglor> unop: I know ... but normally you don't want to check for a daemon more than once a minute
<rob_p> Draglor, I'm with unop on this one.
<ViperMax> I will aethelrick-- tnx
<C-S-B> is there an easier way to get bluetooth phone tethering working without installing blueman, i don't regret my choice to install blueman but I would have thought there was an easy way....
<unop> Draglor, normally? what is normal?
<Draglor> sipior, rob_p, unop: It wasn't me asking that question. ;) I
<unop> Draglor, but i tell you what isn't normal .. supybot forking into the background :)
<Draglor> unop: supybot should not fork?
<Draglor> should it run in fg? why?
<Noble> My mother managed to pull the power on my server during a thunderstorm even though I have UPS. I told her to put it back in and turn the computer back on, however the ssh deamon does not seem to start. Do I need to log in to my user account in GDM to get it to start? Never experienced that before.
<unop> Draglor, to allow something like this to run as intended.  while true; do supybot; done
<imc_> jrib just checking that you saw/care that pastebin link I left?
<Draglor> unop: this is not intended
<aleksander> I'd like to ask for help: I have over a hundred small text files and would like to put them all in one file but need to put an empty line between them in this file, anybody knows what I could use for that? I joined them all by: cat *.txt > file.txt
<Draglor> just try it using any daemon you want
<jrib> imc_: no sorry (walking out the door)
<imc_> kk, thanks
<Draglor> supybot is a daemon .. every daemons forks into bg .. thats what a daemon does
<unop> aleksander,   { for i in *.txt; do cat "$i"; echo; done } > yourbigfile
<aleksander> thanks unop
<unop> aleksander,  sorry, missed a semicolon.   { for i in *.txt; do cat "$i"; echo; done; } > yourbigfile
<rabten> remoteCTR1: i get an error message when i open up Synaptic
<aleksander> I'll try it in a sec
<mobi-sheep> aleksander: Better make a backup too.
<mobi-sheep> Err... Nevermind.  No damages being done.
<Noble> Again. Do I need to log into GDM to get sshd to start?
<unop> mobi-sheep, this doesn't clobber the originals ..
<mobi-sheep> unop: Yeah.  I realized that. :3
<Draglor> Noble: No, just add it to your runlevel
<mobi-sheep> !boot | Noble
<ubottu> Noble: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Noble> Draglor: Is that not default for ubuntu to run sshd before gdm?
<rabten> remoteCTR1: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. E: _cache->open failed, please report
<Draglor> Noble: sshd has nothing to do with your GUI ..
<rabten> remoteCTR1: that's what i get when i try to open syanptic
<Draglor> Noble: Just add sshd to your startup (using rcconf i.e.)
<petx> mobi-sheep, th0r, toolkit.network-manager.disable = true solved it... thanks again... ^^
<Noble> Draglor: sshd is already in the startup, however It does not start :P Guess I'll have to phone home and get somebody to check
<Draglor> maybe it's down? or do you have a firewalling router blocking the port?
<th0r> petx:  google is your friend <smile>
<remoteCTR1> rabten, do what it says then;)
<rabten> remoteCTR1: ok
<remoteCTR1> hero1900, back, whats the status?
<back2arie> Anybpdy from Indonesia??
<bazhang> !id | back2arie
<ubottu> back2arie: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<petx> ubottu, wah... ad yg bahasa indonesia yaa...??
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mrasty_> hello
<mrasty_> does anyone know how to burn a cdi disc using ubuntu 9.10
<taha> hi all
<aleksander> jeez, you're great unop
<aleksander> thanks a lot
<unop> aleksander, :) yw
<petx> ubottu, bro... yg indo koq sepi y...??
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hero1900> remoteCTR1 i send it to you in private check
<aleksander> unop: where did you learn this cool stuff, I want too
<hemanth>  is there a way to multitrack within sox. To play / rec two ore more files at the same time. Ecasound can do this.
<remoteCTR1> hero1900, ok, gimme a sec
<kdub> ubottu, you're plenty smart enough
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> kdub petx /msg ubottu
<tehDarkAura> wow, lots of people in here !
<mrasty_> does anyone know how to burn a multi session cdi disc using ubuntu 9.10
<tehDarkAura> is there a walk through available for enable root access to the GUI ?
<unop> aleksander,  it comes about after trying quite a few things out - here's a good place to start.  http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<remoteCTR1> hero1900, just the same error... i suppose you have already tried another blank cd?
<sipior> tehDarkAura: that...is a bad idea. you can run individual programs as root via gksudo, however.
<hero1900> ya i do
<hero1900> remoteCTR1 i did try
<tehDarkAura> yea, it's a bad idea, i know ;) i'm > then noob ;)
<hero1900> remoteCTR1 it was working but suddenly stop
<aleksander> that's a very good starting point, once again many thanks - i needed it urgently
<remoteCTR1> hero1900, humm... i frankly spoken cannot tell dude, might even be that your drive is broken...
<Draglor> But it's much to read aleksander ;) be patient
<remoteCTR1> is there a way to access this keyring-manager?
<th0r> aleksander: you might also look at the linux documentation project...I think it is tldp.org
<tehDarkAura> n/m i  got it -- enable root login @ gui http://barot.wordpress.com/2009/01/16/login-as-a-root-from-gui-for-ubuntu-810/
<aleksander> I've already read many man pages, but bash is probably more than I've ever read to date ;)
<hero1900> remoteCTR1 i will check in windows if it worked then it is ubuntu problem
<remoteCTR1> hero1900, most likely:)
<foot> Hello, I have a problem with gparted, I have created an extended partition but I can only one logical partition inside, when I try to create another I have an error. please help me
<Jimi_Neutral> Hi ALL
<hero1900> remoteCTR1 ok really thanks for your time
<remoteCTR1> hero1900, my pleasure:)
<hero1900> remoteCTR1 ops i think its working
<remoteCTR1> hero1900, whut now in windows or ubuntu?
<hero1900> remoteCTR1 in ubuntu
<remoteCTR1> hero1900, well problem solved then? :D
<remoteCTR1> hero1900, what did you change?
<hero1900> remoteCTR1 i only uncecked the filesystem tag content
<remoteCTR1> hero1900, err... the what?
<petx> how can I set my ip to dual IP... in different subnet??
<hero1900> their is a taq in baking called filesystem
<hero1900> it include two check boxes i unchecked them
<foot> Hello, I have a problem with gparted, I have created an extended partition but I can only create one logical partition inside, when I try to create another I have an error. please help me
<remoteCTR1> hero1900, err.. dont exactly know what you mean now, but if it helped probnlem solved:D
<hemanth>  is there a way to multitrack within sox. To play / rec two ore more files at the same time. Ecasound can do this.
<hero1900> remoteCTR1 it is really very weird i want to know the reason
<remoteCTR1> foot, whats the error?
<remoteCTR1> hero1900, in that case i suggest you employ the documentation/google;)
<hero1900> remoteCTR1 i will give you exactly what i have done
<remoteCTR1> hero1900,  ok
<foot> remoteCTR1, the device apparantly does not exist
<hero1900> :)
<sipior> petx: if i understand your question correctly, you can specify an alias interface using a colon: ifconfig eth0:0 <ip address> netmask ...
<petx> sipior, sry.. my english is bad...
<hero1900> remoteCTR1 something called joilet i did unchecked it
<Brdman> anybody here?
<hero1900> remoteCTR1 and rock ridge
<remoteCTR1> joliet ah ok i see, why did you check that in the first place?
<hero1900> i did not
<grawity> I'd keep Joliet enabled :/
<hero1900> remoteCTR1 i did not so tell me what was it??
<Brdman> Can anybody help me out, i just installed ubunto latest version on my laptop, but i cant connect to my xp workgroup via network cable
<imc_> Anyone able to help with my pesky gnome-panel issue? xsession-errors at http://paste.ubuntu.com/198460
<pv2b> Is there any way to add another LUKS passphrase to a system which is booted, with the encrypted filesystem mounted, without knowing the pre-existing LUKS passphrase? (Got a machine here which is booted with an encrypted partition, that nobody can seem to remember the password to, and therefore don't dare reboot the machine or unmount the partition. argh.)
<remoteCTR1> hero1900, i dont even get to see that option, how do you open that iso for burning?
<remoteCTR1> hero1900, it is something that has to do with the filesystem but dont ask me any further fo i dunno;)
<pv2b> (yes, I know, I could dump out the raw filesystem onto another drive and re-encrypt it, i'd rather avoid that if possible.)
<hero1900> remoteCTR1 i only try it on data dvd
<jetienne> q. How can i install another language in open office ?
<jetienne> like i got english and would like to get french
<hero1900> remoteCTR1 but i will try to see if this option in image
<Joeseph> Brdman: What are you trying to do?  Are you trying to find a windows share folder, or share one of Ubuntu's folders?
<Brdman> no, just connet to a workgroup
<remoteCTR1> hero1900, ah, ok, but if you wantr to burn an iso that is the wrong option anyways, you need to go to tools and then click on burn iso
<remoteCTR1> hero1900, otherwise that disk wont boot
<Brdman> eg in windows i can add my lappy to a workgroup and bang i can use the net and network
<foot> remoteCTR1, I says An error occurred while applying the operation. When I look at the details I see "the device apparently does not exist; did you specify it correctly?
<hero1900> remoteCTR1 ya i know now i have solved the problem for data dvds but still have problem for images
<Joeseph> Brdman: Well, I don't see why you need to be in a workgroup unless you need to either find a shared folder (and you don't have to be in a workgroup for that if I remember right) or set up a windows share on your Ubuntu machine.
<hero1900> remoteCTR1 i cannot see that option and i still have the problem
<grawity> Brdman: You don't need any "workgroups" - usually just connecting the cable is enough (and sometimes, setting the IP address).
<foot> remoteCTR1, But the first logical partition always works, this happens  with the rest..
<Brdman> how do i do that
<remoteCTR1> foot, that is really weird, what says google?
<Brdman> what i did was already connected the cable
<Joeseph> Brdman: Are you connected to the internet on your Ubuntu machine?
<Brdman> which is why in asking questions here
<Brdman> no
<ufk> hello
<zuluu> hi guys, does anyone know what will happen if i accidentally assigned the same ip address on two different computers on a network?
<Brdman> this is my xp
<Brdman> comp
<foot> remoteCTR1, I cant find anything on google, what should I look for?
<Joeseph> Brdman: So you're trying to connect to the internet with your ubuntu machine.   That's your problem, yes?
<Brdman> yes
<remoteCTR1> foot, best enter the precise error message
<ufk> i'm trying to configure postfix to work with gmail, i use the tutorial from http://prantran.blogspot.com/2007/01/getting-postfix-to-work-on-ubuntu-with.html and i encountered a problem that after a postfix restart i get the error message "postfix: fatal: config variable inet_interfaces: host not found: all". any ideas where it comes from ? my inet_interfaces is set to all and i have eth0 up and running so it shouldn't be a problem
<Joeseph> Brdman: How are you connecting to the internet?
<Brdman> Im on irc via my windows xp computer desktop, my problem is with the ubuntu laptop
<sipior> zuluu: there will be some confusion :-) if it's a switched network, you may find that one of the machines behaves almost normally, and the other gets little traffic at all. and then you'll start noticing weird timeouts and login failures...best to avoid the situation, really.
<Brdman> only have 1 lan cable
<Joeseph> Brdman: I understand that, I'm asking what your internet connection to your ubuntu machine is.... Wireless, Ethernet,....
<zuluu> sipior, thanks, i accidentally assigned the same ip to 2 dif pcs and from then forward i could no longer connect them to this machine...
<Brdman> it has ethernet and wireless
<sylvanus_> Hey does anyone know why Gyachi won't connect to yahoo?
<remoteCTR1> ufk, maybe this can help: http://www.mail-archive.com/newbie@linux-mandrake.com/msg108583.html
<Brdman> but the wireless button on my machine isnt working the wy it did in xp yesterday
<Joeseph> Brdman: These may be of help too: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/internet/C/connect-to-internet.html      https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/internet/C/connect.html
<Brdman> brb gonna read it
<Brdman> have to dc for now, il be back
<ufk> remoteCTR1: i'll read, thanks
<remoteCTR1> ufk, np
<Joeseph> Brdman: Are you trying to connect to your network with an ethernet cord, or wirelessly?
<Brdman> cord
<sipior> zuluu: if you're maintaining a number of machines, consider using a central dhcp server, to prevent this sort of collision from occurring in future.
<remoteCTR1> ufk, if not, google returns quite some hits for that error message
<sylvanus_> it keeps on going back and forth from connected to disconnected and then tells me the connections timed out?
<ufk> remoteCTR1: i know.. i already checked it for the last hour, i already found the site that you provided but i didn't went through all the posts.. i'll do that now
<SandGorgon> hi guys.. my vps slice was hacked and I have a /sbin/ttyload backdoor... however it wont let me rm it. what's going on
<nectar> is there anyone here who has a driver for Canon PIXMA iP1800 ?
<zuluu> sipior, i have 4 pcs, 3 ubuntu and 1 xp - this pc is the gateway (it has 3 NICs). i am trying ip masquerading, samba and succeeded at the beginning but somewhere along the way, borked the configuration and now i dont know where the problem is coming from. only 2 computers can connect to the internet atm. This one and an ubuntu pc connected via crossover.
<Brdman> lol what, i thought linux was unhakable, more secure than windows?
<Brdman> eg as all the claims
<sylvanus_> can anyone please help? (dumb in Maryland)
<remoteCTR1> Brdman, not if you invite somebody in...
<indus> sylvanus_: yes
<erUSUL> !ask | sylvanus_
<ubottu> sylvanus_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<PointMan> is there a slick way to rename my username?
<opossum-oisif> Does somebody know why fetchmailconf doesn't work by default
<Brdman> well then that makes it the same as windows because you only get a virus if you let somebody in
<Brdman> brb
<remoteCTR1> Brdman, definitely disagree on that...
<sylvanus_> I just downloaded Gyachi so I can use my Webcam in chat and it won't connect to yahoo
<indus> !gyachi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gyachi
<indus> !yahoo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yahoo
<indus> bah
<indus> sylvanus_: have you set username password server settings correct?
<sylvanus_> yes I have
<petx> sipior, I'm confused...
<sipior> zuluu: well, sort out your ip collision problem first. then make sure your nat table is configured to relay packets on all of the interfaces you forwarded to the outside.
<sipior> petx: regarding what?
<sylvanus_> I can connect with pidgin but not Gyachi?
<mbostwick> sylvanus_: I can't get to yahoo ether
<petx> sipior, using the colon...
<mbostwick> sylvanus_: right now
<zuluu> sipior, forwarding is right now the least of my problems. i cant even ping the 2 other pcs now.
<indus> sylvanus_: gyachi is specifically for yahoo so i dont know why it wont connect
<ideamonk> Does anyone here have experience with Ubuntu on Macbook Pro ?
<sylvanus_> wow so it's not just me huh?
<indus> sylvanus_: is this today's issue then?
<sipior> zuluu: right, get those interface addresses fixed :-)
<sylvanus_> I guess
<mbostwick> sylvanus_: I can't get on pidgin which is strange....
<sipior> petx: how are you attempting to set the aliased ip address?
<zuluu> sipior, they are already set to different ips.
<mbostwick> hold on brb
<sylvanus_> I'm kinda new to all this. I can connect with pidgin but i can't use cam with it
<indus> sylvanus_: use skype :)
<Joeseph> sylvanus_: I don't think pidgin supports video chat.
<grawity> indus: Yecch
<grawity> Joeseph: It doesn't.
<mbostwick> ok looks like I can get to yahoo now :)
<indus> grawity: whats yecch?
<indus> sylvanus_: try now
<sylvanus_> ok brb
<indus> sylvanus_: maybe wasa server issue
<petx> sipior, I dont know about aliased ip address... maybe I understand... I want to set my IP to different subnet... one 255.255.0.0... and another 255.255.255.0
<grawity> indus: An expression with a meaning similar to "Yuck" or "eww".
<indus> grawity: why?
<Brdman2> ok well somebody is using my nick but anyway
<grawity> sylvanus_: Pidgin doesn't support webcams, and Pidgin seems to have problems with Yahoo IM - /join #pidgin
<Brdman2> i tried both links and neither helped
<Joeseph> Brdman2:   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_computer_viruses        just so you know
<sipior> petx: well, those are netmasks, not subnets exactly.
<grawity> Brdman2: You yourself are using that kick
<grawity> *nick
<indus> grawity:pidgin has no problems with yahoo, i have used it for 3 years without issues
<petx> sipior, ups... sry...
<Brdman2> well my irc doesnt like me dcing the cable
<Brdman2> Open System ? Administration ? Networking.
<petx> sipior, I meant netmask...
<grawity> indus: See the topic of #pidgin - "Yahoo may be having problems"
<indus> grawity: if u are behind a nat then that could give issues
<sipior> petx: perhaps you can explain what your current configuration is, and then mention what you want to change?
<Brdman2> it says system> admin> networking, well i cant see networking but only network onnectios
<indus> grawity: its FUD
<Joeseph> Brdman2:  Sorry, I've forgotten....   are you trying to do wireless or ethernet?
<petx> sipior, ok... I'll explain my config.
<indus> grawity: msn might as they keep changing things all the time
<Brdman2> ethernet
<Brdman2> this is so much harder than i expected
<eoch> anyone recommend an app that I can run two compare files and eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwany know of an application that would let me compare file systems on two different machines that would include permissions so I can see if there is anything different between the two?
<Joeseph> Brdman2: What are you plugging it into?   I've always just plugged my ethernet in and went.
<xiaocai> hello
<janie_jane> @search James Scaife
<ubottu> (search <word>) -- Searches for <word> in the current configuration variables.
<eoch> oops sorry for the extra stuff
<indus> eoch: that was fun
<Brdman2> alright, lan cable into the slot,
<Brdman2> ...
<petx> sipior, my IP is 192.168.2.250, netmask 255.255.255.0... it's my ISP network...
<sylvanus_> it won't connect still! could it be that I have to enter the proxy server? or does it use it by default ?
<indus> sylvanus_: are you behind a NAT?
<tunnlrat> Quick Question, i have three HDD's in one computer, can i have a separate version of linux installed on each say Ubuntu on one, Fedora on another and Mandriva on the third??
<sylvanus_> what is a nat?
<xiaocai> ubuntu  is great
<indus> sylvanus_: use auto proxy detection
<petx> sipior, then I want to add the IP on netmask 255.255.0.0... It's another network...
<sylvanus_> ok let me try again
<indus> sylvanus_: i mean are you behind some proxy?
<Joeseph> Brdman2: Yes, System -> Preferences -> Network connections | should be where you want to look at.    I might not be able to help, but I'll take a look if you post the output of the command iwconfig to pastebin.
<Brdman2> agaig, im pro at windows, total noob at ubuntu
<sylvanus_> I not really sure what a proxy is and how to find that out?
<Brdman2> again<
<Brdman2> if your helping me, pm me instead, much easier to read
<indus> sylvanus_: what kind of internet connection do u have
<sipior> petx: why not just use another /24 network? this is a home network, i presume?
<Joeseph> Brdman2: I don't want to pm.     If you want help, you'll stay in here.  Besides, other people can help here.
<sipior> petx: you can just try something like: "sudo ifconfig eth0:0 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0"
<sylvanus_> me brdman?
<sylvanus_> Cable internet through broadstripe
<indus> sylvanus_: if ithe user wants to address you he will use your name like iam using
<sipior> petx: also make sure that an appropriate entry for the second subnet can be found in your routing table (/sbin/route -n)
<sylvanus_> ok
<indus> just type whom you want to address and press tab to auto complete
<Brdman2> but its hard to keep track of every question, im trying to borwse the net for similar problems and i have to stare at the screen to see whos talking to me
<petx> sipior, hmm... one is my ISP network... another is my campus network... so we use different networks...
<indus> sylvanus_: hmm not sure what type that is
<grawity> Brdman2: Doesn't your client hilight messages that start with your nick? (Like this.)
<indus> sylvanus_: but its ok, anyways i havent used gyachi so iam not sure how to solve your problem
<sipior> petx: i see. then i assume you're using dhcp to get an address on the campus network? you can try dhclient eth0:0.
<sylvanus_> I feel so stupid
<indus> sylvanus_: why?
<Brdman2> it says omebody is talking to me but it doesnt highlight anything, all writing looks the same
<sipior> petx: although in this case, how are you connected to each network? are you sure you need an aliased interface?
<petx> sipior, yups
<sylvanus_> because I can't get things to work
<indus> sylvanus_: wait
<Brdman2> all i wanted to do was stay up and brose youtube in bed, now im gonna stay up all night figuring out how ubuntu works
<Joeseph> Brdman2: Your IRC client aside for now (use something else maybe...) I won't be able to help unless you post the output of iwconfig to pastebin.   I reccomend using a flashdrive to get it from your ubuntu machine, since it's not connected.
<indus> sylvanus_: what is the yahoo server in connection settings
<mib_o6egw3k8> Any Opera users here?
<Brdman2> and how do i even iwconfig, its not like in windows
<sylvanus_> hold on gotta open it back up
<petx> sipior, I need the 255.255.255.0 to connect to internet... and 255.255.0.0 to my network... I hope u understand what I said... T_T
<petx> sipior, sry my English is so bad...
<indus> sylvanus_: i suggest you use kopete messenger, will let you voice /video chat with yahoo
<mib_o6egw3k8> How about Google Gears? Any google gears users?
<Joeseph> Brdman2: Go to Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal    .    Type 'iwconfig' at the prompt.     Copy and paste that into a text file. (you can use gedit at the terminal to bring up a program to do so.) put that on your flashdrive,  and post it to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/  Then give me the link.
<tunnlrat> Can you multiboot linux Versions using three different HDD's? and three different versions of Linux?
<sylvanus_> it says proxy port 80
<tdn> How do I force my CPU to use 2.5GHz instead of 800MHz (powersave)?
<Brdman2> wtf i change to ethernet and it automatically goes bak to loopback interface
<Brdman2> ok thats for the adivce but i want to sleep
<Brdman2> dont have time to backwards engineer ubuntu just to use the internet
<petx> sipior, hmm... emergency call... w8 a moment... ^^
<Brdman2> thanks for your time
<indus> brdman2:wait
<indus> oops
<indus> :(
<Boohbah> tdn: select the "performance" setting in CPU frequency applet
<Joeseph> indus: He was complaining a lot anyway............
<Are-> o_o. I installed ubuntu netbook remix (or well, the netbook remix part through apt-get)
<natthu> hi ... i m using ubuntu 9.04 ... i have wired ethernet connection on my laptop .. i need to share this connection and use internet on my ipod touc
<Are-> but I can't get it to stop launching on Xfce
<indus> Joeseph: thats ok it can be annoying initially to see all things diff
<Are-> it won't launch on Gnome though
<Are-> :S
<natthu> i have wirelesss card on my laptop
<indus> Joeseph: i remember i too was pi**ed in the beginning
<natthu> please help
<Joeseph> indus: Yes.  I agree.   Gotta be nice to the new people, or else they won't come back.......
<indus> Joeseph: ya :)
<Are-> Anyone got any idea why I can't remove the netbook remix? o_O
<indus> ok i got to have a cigarette
<natthu> hi ... i m using ubuntu 9.04 ... i have wired ethernet connection on my laptop .. i need to share this connection and use internet on my ipod touch ..... i have wireless card on the laptop
<mib_o6egw3k8> Hey guys. Theres a Google Code issue thread I'm trying to raise attention for. If you guys would star it. That would be really awesome of you. http://code.google.com/p/gears/issues/detail?id=15&q=opera&colspec=Version%20Milestone%20Owner%20ID%20Summary%20Component
<indus> 10 min
<Are-> ...okay
<indus> !internet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internet
<mib_o6egw3k8> Thanks
<tunnlrat> !multiboot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multiboot
<Are-> A simple "No" would have gone a long way.
<tunnlrat> >.< darn it
<natthu> hi ... i m using ubuntu 9.04 ... i have wired ethernet connection on my laptop .. i need to share this connection and use internet on my ipod touch ..... i have wireless card on the laptop
<indus> !info | internetsharing
<ubottu> internetsharing: Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<ubottu> 'internetsharing' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<mib_o6egw3k8> Ubuntu users are the best :)
<Pici> !dualboot | tunnlrat
<ubottu> tunnlrat: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<indus> natthu: hi
<tunnlrat> oooo seet ty ty
<natthu> hi
<tunnlrat> hrmm
<tunnlrat> I don't know that those will hold what i am looking for lol
<tunnlrat> I want to dual boot different versions of linux
<natthu> indus : can you help me ?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> in kdevelop when ever I run a project a konsole popups...how can it be stopped ?
<Are-> no one has any idea how I can remove netbook remix, or at least prevent the netbook remix specific parts from launching?
<Joeseph> tunnlrat: That gets a bit complicated.   The easiest way to do it (Though I haven't done it myself) is to have 2 versions of grub, each on the MBR of seperate drives, and chainload into the secondary one from the primary one.
<sipior> Are-: it's best to wait ten minutes or so before asking your question again. you should give folks time to read and think about your question, make sure the solution is correct &cet.
<freeanshu> how can i chage the grub splash screem?
<natthu> freeanshu : use startup-manager
<natthu> indus : u still thr ?
<natthu> hi ... i m using ubuntu 9.04 ... i have wired ethernet connection on my laptop .. i need to share this connection and use internet on my ipod touch ..... i have wireless card on the laptop
<freeanshu> the GRUB menu
<hareldvd> Since the last update I made, in nautilus, when I try to open windows network I get after some delay: "Failed to retrieve share list from server". As far as I can tell, no changes were done to any configuration files. only OS updates.
<Are-> sipior: I like to repeat myself when I'm asking for help and no one replies.
<tunnlrat> Joeseph: interesting i will let you know how it goes then, I am running Ubuntu atm but i'd like to see how Mandriva works and may try Opensuse or Debian as well, had nothing but problems with Fedora
<natthu> hi ... i m using ubuntu 9.04 ... i have wired ethernet connection on my laptop .. i need to share this connection and use internet on my ipod touch ..... i have wireless card on the laptop
<natthu> hi ... i m using ubuntu 9.04 ... i have wired ethernet connection on my laptop .. i need to share this connection and use internet on my ipod touch ..... i have wireless card on the laptop
<sipior> Are-: when people do that, my first instinct is to ignore them. perhaps that's why everyone is ignoring you? or do you normally find that displaying poor manners gets you better service? (and from volunteers, no less)
<natthu> can anyone help ?
<natthu> hi ... i m using ubuntu 9.04 ... i have wired ethernet connection on my laptop .. i need to share this connection and use internet on my ipod touch ..... i have wireless card on the laptop
<hwilde> Are-, insert livecd, reinstall.  that will clean it up for you.
<Are-> hwilde: Insert the livecd where exactly? Its a netbook ;)
<mattmmilo> hello
<mattmmilo> im having some net speed issues in jaunty
<Are-> I could try to reinstall though, but I was hoping to find a different way :/
<mattmmilo> i've been reading stuff on the ubuntu forums and I've tried editing nsswitch.conf file and resolv.conf file but the issue still seems to persist
<Joeseph> tunnlrat: Yeah, I tried Fedora too.  Well, it's on my slave HD, but I've booted it up like.... once..... Good luck with the dualboot though.   What I ended up doing was just copying the slave OS's menu.lst line and adding it to the bottom of Ubuntu's men.lst. That way, I could just copy and paste again when the Slave OS updated.
<mattmmilo> any ideas?
<natthu> v
<natthu> hi ... i m using ubuntu 9.04 ... i have wired ethernet connection on my laptop .. i need to share this connection and use internet on my ipod touch ..... i have wireless card on the laptop
<hwilde> Are-, you could've reinstalled already in the time you've wasted here.
<Joeseph> natthu: Please stop asking so often....     What do you mean by sharing your wireless?
<natthu> joeseph : i want to access internet from my ipod ....  internet which is connected to the laptop thru wired ethernet
<natthu> srry btw
<tunnlrat> Joeseph: Alright i'll have to keep that in mind, I may just try run the others from live-cd and see how they run, at this point i have made a full switch from windows xp and vista and only run ubuntu, i am very impressed with it
<Are-> reinstalling will take ages to get everything the way it was.
<hareldvd> which package contains smbfind?
<sylvanus_> I have Kopete now thanks peeps!
<mobi-sheep> natthu: You don't have wireless router?
<natthu> nope
<natthu> i have a dlink router
<Joeseph> natthu: Nah, that's fine...   Umm.... I personally didn't know you could even do that. I thought you would need a router of some sort.   Search google while others are thinking.
<natthu> i have googled and tried a lot of things
<natthu> i tried setting up ad hoc network
<mobi-sheep> natthu: I don't use iPod myself but I know they do have Wifi which is often used for Internet.  If you don't have wireless router, how would your iPod connect to Internet?
<Are-> natthu: What kind of iPod? iPod touch?
<Hodapp> I miss my 3rd gen iPod... damn guy stole it at gunpoint!
 * Hodapp shakes fist @ ghetto
<natthu> mobi-sheep : i can use the wireless card in laptop for that
<natthu> itouch .. yeah
<natthu> i did it in xp
<natthu> i hate windows though :(
<tunnlrat> natthu: sounds like your comming from a windows persepective on that problem, letting one computer allow others to connect through it to the internet, you'd have to make sure in linux your sharing your internet connection
<tunnlrat> natthu: and i am not sure how to do that in linux yet
<natthu> ihmmm
<tunnlrat> In essence Natthu is trying to use his laptop as a router
<natthu> rite
<Are-> hmm, ima try to remove xfce and install it again, as its gone in gnome currently.
<Hodapp> I've done this before in Linux but I have never figured out how to easily do it
<unop> !inetsharing
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<tunnlrat> hehe
<tunnlrat> ahhh there you go
<natthu> i ubottu : thnx i ll try that
<tunnlrat> windows has to many wizards that do all the work for you lol, linux is not yet so ummm user friendly yet?
<tunnlrat> linux = a thinkers OS
<indus> ya internet con sharing is a pain isnt it
<unop> tunnlrat, wizards have tunnel vision!
<tunnlrat> haha
<natthu> i have been using linux for the last 3 years now ... i am a fairly well knowing guy ...
<indus> anyways a GUI is under development
<Joeseph> natthu: I didn't even know you could do that with a wireless card.... Now I'm gonna have to figure out how to do it myself!
<natthu> :)
<indus> natthu: try gufw
<indus> !gufw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gufw
<indus> ufw
<indus> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<FloodBot1> indus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BigJB> natthu: have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/ShareEthernetConnectionThroughWireless
<indus> FloodBot1: sorry
<indus> :P
<Joeseph> I prefer firestarter myself. That's what I used, if I remember correctly.
<tunnlrat> I've done what hes talking about in windows before i even ran a windows box at one point cause i was afraid to run linux, I always tried Fedora-core and Red-hat they stopped me from comming to linux, but unbuntu made me switch 100%
<natthu> bigjb :
<natthu> thnx
<natthu> let me try a few things
<indus> Joeseph: firestarter is not under development i heard ,unsafe due to various bugs
<tunnlrat> natthu: just make sure if your using internet sharring through your wifi card you protect it like you would with a router
<Joeseph> indus: Eh.   Unsafe..... I prefer to live on the dangerous side of life anyway. :)
<indus> Joeseph: but ya i heard you can share conection easy using it
<indus> Joeseph: i mean gufw is the replacement now officially in ubuntu
<Joeseph> indus: I'll have to take a look
<indus> just like that crappy empathy will be in karmic
<indus> anyways i gtg now
<indus> bye all
<natthu> thnx indus
<tunnlrat> seeya Indus
<indus> seeeyaa or maybe ill stay and solve one more problem :D
<tunnlrat> lol
<indus> or create a new one :P
<sylvanus_> I got Kopete and it just says connecting?
<tunnlrat> I'm going to go break my computer and try installing Ubuntu Debian and mandriva all at once
<kr3wie> lame, I've probs with CS 1.6 on wine, now i cant start wither steam or counter-strike, i could yesterday, what can be the problem :S
<indus> sylvanus_: do not enter full yahoo address in username
<kr3wie> i get a launch square but then it disappears
<indus> sylvanus_: just use username
<sylvanus_> how do I change it
<indus> sylvanus_: can you connect to yahoo with pidgin?
<sylvanus_> yes
<indus> sylvanus_: hmm copy same settings for gyachi or kopete
<OldEagle> Hello, I have problems installing Ati Radeon drivers on my Jaunty installation. With every try, system hangs after restart after wallpaper is loaded (no taskbars)
<mattmmilo> has anyone else experienced uber slow net connections on jaunty
<mattmmilo> its a noticable difference between windows and ubuntu
<OldEagle> to be precise, screen flashes from wallpaper to black and back 3-4 times after it hangs on wallpaper. Any help would be appreciated, I've already looked it up on the net with no luck
<OldEagle> thnx in advance
<grawity> mattmmilo: All the internet, or just websites?
<kr3wie> ﻿lame, I've probs with CS 1.6 on wine, now i cant start wither steam or counter-strike, i could yesterday, what can be the problem :S Now i can start a launch screen but it dissapears and no game starts..
<mattmmilo> well it varies a bit
<mattmmilo> websites seem to be ok
<quxinot> I just managed to fix my sound after the recent updates to 8.10.  All by myself.  I'm starting to learn !!
<mattmmilo> downloads are slow
<BenTM> Hi all, have inst. openssh-server and try to connect: "Cennection refused" i do not know why......
<mattmmilo> updates via apt are crazy slow
<OldEagle> qux ;)
<indus> aah too many questions which one do i pick
<kr3wie> mine!:D
<kr3wie> ^
<kr3wie> ﻿lame, I've probs with CS 1.6 on wine, now i cant start wither steam or counter-strike, i could yesterday, what can be the problem :S
<indus> BenTM: first try pinging that machine
<BenTM> work!
<mattmmilo> i tried modify my nsswitch.conf and resolv.conf files as i read on the ubuntu forums they might cause problems
<quxinot> i have a ridiculous low-level question for someone with a functional knowledge of ubuntu (really any form of linux know-how would suffice)...
<mattmmilo> something to do with long dns resolution
<indus> BenTM: using correct username@193.3-whatever
<indus> ?
<mattmmilo> but it hasnt really helped at all
<OldEagle> qux, fire away. I'll try
<mattmmilo> grawity, any ideas?
<BenTM> use putty
<sylvanus_> that was it I just had to remove the full addy thank you so much Indus!!!!!!!
<quxinot> OldEagle: i'm making indus crazy for a few, if he slaps me repeatedly then it'll be your turn for insanity
<mattmmilo> this is really bumming me out, the speed issue is the only problem im having with ubuntu
<indus> heh ok so i solved one question :)
<mattmmilo> but its becoming a deal breaker :(
<OldEagle> :) fair enough, no rush to serve me insanity drops
<kr3wie> ﻿lame, I've probs with CS 1.6 on wine, now i cant start wither steam or counter-strike, i could yesterday, what can be the problem :S
<Pici> kr3wie: Have you tried asking in #winehq ?
<indus> !synaptic > quxinot
<ubottu> quxinot, please see my private message
<kr3wie> Pici: nope didn't know about a winechannel
<kr3wie> btw
<kr3wie> @ qnet?
<OldEagle> Hello, I have problems installing Ati Radeon drivers on my Jaunty installation. With every try, system hangs after restart after wallpaper is loaded (no taskbars). to be precise, screen flashes from wallpaper to black and back 3-4 times after it hangs on wallpaper. Any help would be appreciated, I've already looked it up on the net with no luck
<Pici> kr3wie: No, here on freenode.
<adasz> hi my laptop has reached the critical temperature of 115°C and shutdown. How can i chence the max temperature?
<OldEagle> adasz, most times this can be done from your bios
<OldEagle> still, do not raise that limit.
<indus> adasz: get it serviced as soon as possible
<adasz> the sensor is defect
<OldEagle> I'd lower that limit, clean the air ducts and see what happens
<OldEagle> or what indus said :D
<adasz> how can i look how high is the temperature?
<adasz> i have kde4
<indus> OldEagle: hehe yeah
<cherva> adasz: I think this is configurable in BIOS
<ubuntnew1> hello
<adasz> no its from kubuntu because its written in the logs
<OldEagle> well... he might be using his laptop on his bed, or some other fabric blocking the ducts
<indus> adasz: cherva:service the laptop !
<quxinot> hey, i'm using my laptop in bed
<quxinot> don't jinx me :D
<OldEagle> hehe
<indus> laptops are meant to be used in bed
<indus> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<gemilang> help, can anybody give me audio plugin for my musicplayer?
<cherva> adasz: +1 for induses tip
<quxinot> next idiot question:  Why does my screensaver not display (8.10 on a laptop), no matter what settings i apply, when i'm on battery power?
<indus> gemilang: what plugin
<indus> gemilang: all plugins are installed automatically on playing music or movie files
<gemilang> i dont know, can you suggest
<indus> gemilang: which is the player you using and what file are you wanting to play
<cherva> quxinot: I'm just guessing, but showing the screensaver requires CPU power to calculate and change the images.... if it is fancy and GPU power too so it will be more economic if it just sits there doing nothing
<gemilang> yes, i know. i meant a want to download as a program.
<indus> quxinot: cherva:ya bikini screensavers run quite hot
<indus> :D
<mbostwick> hmmm, in setting the doc root in apache 2 is there some special setting when crossing partitions (its ext3)
<quxinot> cherva:  i understand the rationale, i'm just annoyed that i'm not bright enough to make it do what i want anyhow ><
<logic> could anybody help me with my wifi network manager on ubuntu 8.10?? i'm not able to connect anymore!!!
<OldEagle> I have problems installing Ati Radeon drivers on my Jaunty installation. With every try, system hangs after restart after wallpaper is loaded (no taskbars). To be precise, screen flashes from wallpaper to black and back 3-4 times after it hangs on wallpaper. Any help would be appreciated, I've already looked it up on the net with no luck
<quxinot> no boobies on this screensaver!!! (that's for the desktop system...shhhh)
<indus> gemilang: do you see an 'add/remove' in your main menu in the sytem
<Are-> woo, finally fixed it
<Are-> yay
<mbostwick>  logic: why can't you connect anymore ?
<FiReSTaRT> logic: you had it working before?
<gemilang> yes
<indus> gemilang: applications/add/remove
<indus> gemilang: open it and search for gstreamer-ffmpeg
<thyri> is ther any download acceleartor for ubuntu like idm functions?
<gemilang> @indus, yes i see
<logic> i had some problem during an upgrade and now my applet disappeared and i don't know how to make it come back..
<cherva> quxinot: sorry I can't help you with that... I don't have a laptop but I am sure there is a way :)
<jmjjg> Hi. I want to compile a custom PHP version for ubuntu. I would like to add some options to the configure script, but i wonder how i could know what options were used to make the stock package.
<logic> mbostwick / FiFeSTaRT: the only way i'm able to connect now, is to plug the ethernet cable on my pc..
<mbostwick> sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager start
<gemilang> @indus, how about if my desktop don't have any internet connection, is that still working?
<indus> gemilang: nope sorry
<mbostwick> logic is your network manager on ?
<Joeseph> logic:  Do you have the rest of your notification area, or are you just missing the network manager?
<logic> mbostwick: i really cound't say
<FiReSTaRT> logic: looking it up for you :)
<indus> gemilang: need to get the system to a network and then download
<mbostwick> logic , type in sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager start
<logic> joeseph: i think that i have no network manager anymore
<FiReSTaRT> logic: try sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<indus> gemilang: unless you are willing to download the codec individually from someplce
<logic> ok guys, i'll check now..
<FiReSTaRT> ooops
<FiReSTaRT> without the -gnome part
<gemilang> @indus, ouuuuw. any clue, coz a want install my other desktop in somewhere that not have internet connection
<FiReSTaRT> or maybe both.. logic.. try network-manager-gnome as i think it should install the network-manager package automatically
<indus> gemilang:right now u have taht system nearby?
<indus> gemilang: wait ill give you the file links
<mbostwick> logic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239178
<logic> Firestart: ok
<gemilang> @indus, thank you very helpfull
<FiReSTaRT> logic: confirmed.. it depends on the actual network-manager
<thyri> pls sugest a download accelerator for using in ubuntu...especially for mediafire files
<thyri> i get low speeds in wget
<logic> FireSTaRT: guys i've typed sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome and it's telling me that that package is broken.. how can i configure it again?
<nectar> hey everyone, my problem is Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libglib1.2 (>= 1.2.0). how can i install this missing dependencies? http://pastebin.com/d64452deb  it says it is not installed but when i try to ' sudo apt-get install libglib1.2'  is gives me http://pastebin.com/d71730fcf  and also i have  libglib1.2ldbl intalled. any help ?
<FiReSTaRT> logic: looking it up :)
<logic> FiReSTaRT: oh ok:)
<FiReSTaRT> try sudo apt-get upgrade network-manager-gnome
<Pici> jmjjg: Check the build log here: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security/+archive/ppa/+build/957974  and the contents of apt-get source php5,
<jmjjg> thanks Pici
<mbostwick> logic sudo apt-get check
<FiReSTaRT> logic: it might autorepair it and at worst give you something to do while im doing more homework :P
<logic> ok guys;)
<indus> gemilang: aah need to download too many packages maybe but try this
<gemilang> @indus, can you find it?
<petx> gemilang, indo??
<indus> gemilang: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<arthur_> how can i tell if i have a ata or ide hard drive?
<indus> gemilang: enjoy
<logic> i have to restart the system.. see you in a minute guys
<OldEagle> I have problems installing Ati Radeon drivers on my Jaunty installation. With every try, system hangs after restart after wallpaper is loaded (no taskbars). To be precise, screen flashes from wallpaper to black and back 3-4 times after it hangs on wallpaper. Any help would be appreciated, I've already looked it up on the net with no luck
<tzanger> morning
<FiReSTaRT> logic: ok gl
<indus> gemilang: at bottom of page, you can find the download link for your system
<erUSUL> arthur_: dmesg | grep -i ata
<indus> ok gtg bye bye
<tzanger> I installed a special kernel for my own testing, and it works fine. However today the update manager is complianing that it can't update the kernel/restricted/etc packages because they're blocked.
<indus> gemilang: just take it on a pen drive and install on the other system
<ubu1> I have problem with Cnet Tv. I tried to start video on CnetTv. But did not do nothing.
<tzanger> it's fine, I want them to be blocked... but how the heck do I tell the dpkg system to ignore them so it doesn't keep telling me I have updates available?
<arthur_> that worked thanks....
<tzanger> I thought you would echo "my-new-kernel-package hold" | dpkg --set-selections but that doesn't seem to do it
<indus> ok guys ill take leave bye now
<unop> nectar,  this .deb you are wanting to install depends on some really old packages - are there no newer versions available? a source package perhaps
<petx> mobi-sheep, mobi... can u help me...??
<nectar> unop, so no way to install it ?
<foot> My wifi works on intrepid but I have just installed Jaunty andit doesnt work, should I just install Intrepid or is there something I can do?
<mobi-sheep> petx: Me?
<FiReSTaRT> foot: chances are you'll have to install the restricted driver again.. system, administration, hardware drivers
<unop> nectar, not without seriously breaking ubuntu no
<dam0> hello, my screen somtimes goes all weird on me like on xchat somtimes the nicnames fade away, any ideas?
<logic> guys everything's ok now:)
<petx> mobi-sheep, ya... I dont know who else I can ask for help... ^^
<dam0> im running a dell inspiron 9400
<FiReSTaRT> logic: great news.. glad it worked for you.. which one was it.. check or upgrade? :)
<foot> FiremanEd, I didnt need restricted drivers for wifi on Intrepid
<nectar> unop, ok thanks for quick answer
<unop> nectar, what's this package supposed to give you? filters for a canon inkjet ?
<logic> FireSTaRT: the check command didn't work for me.. maybe the syntax was wrong i  don't know
<gemilang> @indus, thank you.
<mobi-sheep> petx: What's the issue?
<dam0> pe
<FiReSTaRT> foot: check anyways... that did the trick for me :P
<Joeseph> I can't play the H2G2 game in wine... Can't type in the console.... Any idea?  I've never really had good experiences with wine.
<foot> FiremanEd, ok, will try
<petx> mobi-sheep, I need to add my IP in different netmask...any clue??
<nectar> unop, yes i was trying to set up my printer it is a Canon PIXMA iP1800
<FiReSTaRT> logic: i figured that check only checks if the package is broken... upgrade should have more of a kick :P
<babalu> hi ; is there a simple way to check the existence of a webpage in a command line ?
<sylvanus_> it says I need jasper to video?
<sylvanus_> Indus are you still here?
<quxinot> ping the webpage ?
<mobi-sheep> petx: What for?
<dam0> how do i take a screen shot?
<ubu1> I have problem with CnetTv. I try to start video on Cnet Tv but it does not work. Please, help me.
<tunnlrat> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<logic> i just used the trick i found on the page that the another user sent me
<logic> firestart: i uninstalled network-manager or something like that and reinstalled it
<logic> firestart: with this command >>  sudo apt-get install network-manager network-manager-gnome
<ubu1> I have problem with CnetTv. I try to start video on Cnet Tv but it does not work. Please, help me.
<logic> firestart: i'll check the upgrade method now, so i'll see if everything is well again:)
<Joeseph> ubu1: Do you know if you have flash installed?   I think the package is flash-plugin-nonfree
<FiReSTaRT> logic, good... well as long as it worked :) well if it's a fresh install it won't have anything to upgrade (at least i don't think so)
<foot> FiremanEd, The wired connection also doesnt work...
<ubu1> Yes, I have flash.
<dam0> here is what my problem looks like: http://i41.tinypic.com/ety89t.png
<logic> firestart: exactly..
<petx> mobi-sheep, I need to access my neighborhod network...
<ubu1> Youtube works fine.
<logic> but it's 2 weeks i'm carrying this problem with my pc so i wanted just to check to be sure to not have something recent to install
<OldEagle> I have problems installing Ati Radeon drivers on my Jaunty installation. With every try, system hangs after restart after wallpaper is loaded (no taskbars). To be precise, screen flashes from wallpaper to black and back 3-4 times after it hangs on wallpaper. Any help would be appreciated, I've already looked it up on the net with no luck
<petx> mobi-sheep, now, I just connect to my ISP network...
<FiReSTaRT> foot: now that would be a serious problem... wired connection always worked fine for me on linux ever since slack 6, without any major hassle
<gemilang> @indus, which one should download. i'm not understand
<Joeseph> ubu1: What are the symptoms; how does it 'not load'?      I just checked, and cnettv works for me.   That's good that youtube is working though, I think.......
<mobi-sheep> petx: You might want to try #ubuntu-server as they deal with IP and related.
<mbostwick> so im stuck...I can't figure out why apache won't load on a separate partion I just get forbin error
<FiReSTaRT> foot: and that included a whole range of hardware... it always just worked for me.. are you sure it's not a hardware issue? are you dualbooting by any chance?
<ubu1> The video loads. But then it does not start.
<foot> FiremanEd, Yes, I also have Windblows, I will see if it works there
<FiReSTaRT> foot: if it does work under doze, i might go as far as backing up /home and reinstalling jaunty.. if that doesn't fix it.. back to intrepid or hardy it is :P
<Joeseph> ubu1: No idea. Videos are working for me, albeit a little choppy.    Good luck though.
<dam0> my screen is going all weird on me...it looks like this:   what would it be? http://i41.tinypic.com/ety89t.png
<ubu1> OK, thanks.
<houhou> hi
<moep> question: I need to run an rsync job via cron and the source server does not support any type of key authentication, just passwords. what to do?
<houhou> I'm in order to buy a notebook DELL
<moep> i wouldn’t mind putting the password plaintext into the cronjob even though its a horrible practice, but there’s no critical data involved and its all within my lan.
<houhou> Is dell notebook 15n totally compatible with ubuntu?
<petllama> quick question, from what i can tell, autofs does not mount a device until the mount point is being accessed, is it possible to have it mount it as soon as the USB HDD is plugged in, rather then when the MP is accessed?
<master> hi
<gemilang> @indus, i have download on http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/src/gst-ffmpeg/. is that file an execute program?
<ehazlett> greetings...  i am getting the error "mount: special device /dev/path/device " when trying to mount an LVM volume...  any ideas?
<FiReSTaRT> houhou: it should be fine, but i'd be careful about dualbooting... had issues with it on dell machines
<mbostwick> well that was tricky
<mbostwick> I had to have +x all the way to the doc root
<mbostwick> for apache
<master> lol
<FiReSTaRT> houhou, check this page out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=762770
<master> hpw do live boot into ubuntu?
<FiReSTaRT> houhou it looks like there's a custom image for all n-series dell machines.. not sure what it means but i gave you a good starting point for your homework :)
<quxinot> running a live session is a great way to test stuff
<SnowDeamon> good day all
<houhou> FiReSTaRT i will use only linux
<master> ok but won't work
<foot> FiremanEd, Seems to work won doze, it was a fresh jaunty install, try again?
<FiReSTaRT> foot: yeah.. fresh jaunty and if it doesn't work, back to hardy or intrepid (i'd probably go with hardy under the circumstances lol)
<master> f5/f6 won't live boot
<glaceman> hi there
<glaceman> anybody can chat in pvt please, i need some help
<dam0> my screen is going all weird on me...it looks like this:   what would it be? http://i41.tinypic.com/ety89t.png
<FiReSTaRT> houhou: looks like you're good to go... the only issue you might experience is no bluetooth after resuming from suspend but thank your lucky stars suspend works in the first place.. doesn't on my hp
<quxinot> don't you hate it when you figure out several things in a row and promptly stuff up something easy ?  ><
<glaceman> please anybody can chat in pvt, for some help ?
<arthur_> what is an apm bios
<SnowDeamon> I need to as a Question ... it might seem a bit like a noob question but hy.... i got a linod ubuntu server running and i instaled a GUI and every thing. now i have a tool to run thats windows based. i have wine running on the server but it appears the wine is not accepting the exe. would it be wise to tell the moron that thought of this that it will never work or can one hack good old wine ?
<master> i nee dto live boot
<houhou> FiReSTaRT thank's
<master> linod?
<glaceman> i need to know how to show hidden files, in my home folder
<foot> FiremanEd, Intrepid used to work fine, I upgraded from jaunty because I wanted to use Giver
<SnowDeamon> yes master its a vm server based in dalas texal.
<foot> FiremanEd, upgraded from hardy
<k3ninho> Can someone point me to the right #ubuntu channel for questions about the 'xorg crack pusher' team? Is there an #ubuntu-xorg?
<glaceman> i have a question
<FiReSTaRT> foot, another option is to do a fresh install of jaunty.. sometimes the upgrade can be a bit buggy
<glaceman> how do i close this channel
<geronimo9> glaceman: click View and check the Hidden Folders box.
<glaceman> to return to main channel
<glaceman> running irssi
<master> lol
<glaceman> thanks u geronimo9
<master> geta mac
<glaceman> dont lol at me master :P newbie here
<glaceman> hehehe
<glaceman> microsoft systems engineer
<glaceman> but newbie linux
<glaceman> just migrated
<FloodBot1> glaceman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<glaceman> ;)
<master> mac is better
<unop> nectar,  see this here - http://hup.hu/node/61681
<glaceman> well linux is not bad actually, like it
<master> run the best if ya can
<master> windows sucks
<glaceman> pretty much better than microsoft products
<glaceman> but please, somebody tell me
<ubuntiana> #ubuntu-it
<master> apple is the bets over all os
<glaceman> how do i close this window (channel) to get back to the main channel, running irssi
<foot> FiremanEd, It was a fresh install, The computed came back today from repair and there was only Windblows inside, thats why I dont know if just installing again will change anything, but I will try
<myself> !bittorrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<ha1331> glaceman: /wc closes window
<master> hpw do i live boot if certain f keys don't work
<arthur_> i am using hardy thinking bout using juanty can i have my /home on a sepret partition can i us it with juanty or will ther be issues?
<master> os x is devine
<arthur_> i have my /home...
<gemilang> help, what codec to play mp3 file?
<FiReSTaRT> foot: doesn't hurt to try again just to test it and if it doesn't work, you've only lost an hour of your time :P
<mobi-sheep> arthur_: No issue.  /home is for your personal files + your personal configuration files.
<myself> hey does anyone know what bittorrent or music player for linux has a fish hook icon
<myself> !music
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about music
<TheDreamer> Song[E-Z Rollers - Dimensions Of Sound - Joy] Time[5:37] Genre[Drum & Bass]
<myself> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ha1331> apple is awesome... want to rule the world... propable soon you need to plug your underwear to usb, just to get the computer boot
<myself> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<macke82> I'm using 9.04 and my cpu is high and the laptop freezez, want can I do?
<arthur_> juanty is stable?
<master> lol
<master> apple make sthe best hardware
<nectar> unop, ok i will try it
<Joeseph> macke82: Do you know what is causing the cpu eating?
<macke82> Joeseph: sometimes when I use firefox and flash sites or when I use gimp and when I play chess
<bluepencil> Is it possible to update ubuntu OFFLINE?
<Joeseph> macke82: Hmmm... What are your system specs?
<SnowDeamon> appel it grows on trees.....
<mobi-sheep> bluepencil: Yes.  You'll have to provide alternative choices such as putting the updates on USB or burn the ISO.
<macke82> Intel Core 2, Intel 950 intergrated gpu, 2GB ram
<Joeseph> macke82: Another thing you can do is to run 'top' in the terminal. it'll tell you how which programs are taking how much of what system resources...
<myself> its quad libet by the way, the thing with the fish hook icon, im vegan, thats why i was asking, ihate it, i hate murder
<Guest48236> hi there
<Guest48236> anybody uses utube ripper ? need some help
<sedontane> hi - how do i terminate the X Server?
<macke82> Joeseph: top do not report anything strange
<bluepencil> mobi-sheep, ah ok, thanks man
<Guest48236> i was able to download a video throu utube ripper
<Guest48236> now when i wanna convert it, i clicked on rip audio only
<Guest48236> but the console is telling me, that i have to install ffmpeg
<Guest48236> anybody can tell me please how to do so ?
<Guest48236> newbie here, just migrating from microsoft products
<Guest48236> any help would be appreciated guys
<sedontane> Guest48236: package manager
<Redfield> wassup?
<Redfield> What u need help with?
<indus> Guest48236: what help
<sedontane> hi - how do i terminate the X Server?
<Joeseph> macke82: well....  I'm not too familiar with these issues.  The advice I have for you is to run top to see what program is freezing your PC, and then after you login again, look at 'dmesg | tail' for more info....
<indus> alt-sysrq-k
<indus> sedontane: alt-sysrq-k
<master> go apple
<FiReSTaRT> Guest48236: open the terminal and type sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<macke82> Joeseph: will try that, thx
<gnuyoga> sedontane: pkill X
<FiReSTaRT> when it prompts you for your password just type in your system login password
<Qu4R0w> my box always crash with 9.04 and nvidia glx 180..dun know what actually caused this :(
<Guest48236> thanks u FiReSTaRT
<Qu4R0w> always hang*
<master> won't live boot
<zpx> i'm having some strangeness with apache2 not starting on a fresh install of 8.04. It *will* start manually after the system comes up just fine, it just doesn't start at startup, any ideas?
<indus> Qu4R0w: how do you know it hangs because of nvidia?
<FiReSTaRT> Guest48236: no worries.. i hope that does the trick (it should) :)
<xand_> hi folks, can anyone please tell me how can i find out the best values of refresh rate, dot clock frequency etc. for my 13.3 monitor ? Its a toshiba lap, and i did't find out anything about in manuals. I need these values to place by hand in xorg.conf since the system is not maintaining my confs.
<sedontane> gnuyoga: Operation not permitted
<master> trying to live boot 9.04
<indus> sedontane: use sudo
<zafy> hey guys, trying to launch a 8.10 live cd on an acer emachine EL 1200 but I can't see the graphical interface
<Guest48236> just migrated from microsoft products 1 days ago
<indus> sedontane: sudo pkill X
<Guest48236> adn i allready love ubuntu ( newbie starter pack , lol)
<gnuyoga> sedontane: do u have sudo access or root access
<master> on xp pro but need both ya digg?
<zafy> I hear it start and I get the ubuntu music and I can go to alt F1 but I can't see anything in the alt F7 mode
<Guest48236> it did work actually FiReSTaRT , thanks a lot buddy
<zafy> anything I can try ?
<sedontane> indus: erm that just killed my session
<aurilliance> v180 nvidia is the best to use?
<Qu4R0w> before i use glx 177,my box was ok n work great
<indus> sedontane: use keys ALT-SYSRQ-K
<master> ni love from dell in live booting
<BenTM> to use openssh is dependens to openssl?
<master> can any one help?
<sedontane> indus: Im trying to install the Nvidia drivers but they wont install while it is running
<indus> sedontane: or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<sedontane> indus: SYSRQ?
<FiReSTaRT> Qu4R0w, i'm pretty sure you can revert to 177.. just open the hardware drivers thingamajig and you should be able to :)
<Qu4R0w> so,i nid to install/use 177?
<gnuyoga> sedontane: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/ctrl-alt-backspace-wont-kill-x.-130480/
<indus> sedontane: u installing nvidia then use sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<master> i nee dhelp live booting please
<FiReSTaRT> Qu4R0w, yeah.. i think even 173 should be available.. too bad it's the crappy updated version
<gnuyoga> sedontane: one more http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34479
<indus> sedontane: its ATL-SysRQ(its the printscrn button) +k
<Qu4R0w> but with 177,firefox got problem
<FiReSTaRT> Qu4R0w, what kind of a problem?
<ctmjr> xand_, try this http://bohne-lang.de/spec/linux/modeline/
<fiber> hello... i just setup a tor relay on a server I have access to and I want to check if my settings are correct... anyone know of a quick way of testing?
<Qu4R0w> right click URL problem..
<sedontane> umm now its hanging on the end of the bootloader sequence
<FiReSTaRT> Qu4R0w, now that is weird.. i never had issues with it.. how about 173?
<bb|[^b]{2}> hello
<indus> sedontane: what ? bootloader? how did you get there
<sedontane> typed that command
<FiReSTaRT> Qu4R0w, actually i only have 173 and 180 available.. maybe 177 was buggy?
<indus> sedontane: boot loader is the menu you get when you first start the system
<buch_> Anyone who can help me with grub? - I have windows installed on my main HD.. Now ive found a old hardisk wich i installed ubuntu on
<sedontane> oh ok
<gnuyoga> buch_: yes
<sedontane> well after that just before it normally gives me my login window
<indus> sedontane: killing x just kills the display and gets you to a console (black screen)
<bb|[^b]{2}> I need a wireless applet except nm-applet to monitor the quality of my AP, any suggestions please?
<Qu4R0w> 180 is not stable i think..good now is 177 or any1 can doubt it with reason?
<indus> sedontane: what exactly do you want to do
<sedontane> I dont have a prompt unfortunately
<indus> Qu4R0w: i suggest use 173
<sedontane> indus: I want to install the graphics drivers
<bluepencil> a user forgot her jaunty password, any ideas how to reclaim her OS?
<Pici> !password | bluepencil
<ubottu> bluepencil: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<indus> sedontane: how are you installing them
<FiReSTaRT> Qu4R0w, actually 180 is stable now... but yeah revert to 173 if you're having issues with both 177 and 180
<buch_> gnuyoga: Right now i change boot via bios - i tried to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<brian_> Anyone got a second for a couple of noob q's?
<bb|[^b]{2}> I can use nm-applet too but I dont know how to configure it to worls without NetworkManager
<indus> FiReSTaRT: hello
<bb|[^b]{2}> *works
<Qu4R0w> y 173 n not 177?
<FiReSTaRT> indus: hello?
<indus> Qu4R0w: well its upto you
<bluepencil> Thank you!
<indus> FiReSTaRT: just sain hi
<sedontane> the tool for installing third party graphically wouldnt work so im attempting to install them myself
<gnuyoga> buch_: r u in booted to linux now ?
<Eloi> #ubuntu-fr
<indus> sedontane: which tool ?
<buch_> gnuyoga: yes i am
<FiReSTaRT> Qu4R0w, because you mentioned that you were experiencing other issues that you traced to the 177 driver\
<FiReSTaRT> indus: right back at ya :)
<bb|[^b]{2}> I need a wireless applet except nm-applet to monitor the quality of my AP, any suggestions please?
<buch_> gnuyoga: and i have sudo menu.lst
<gnuyoga> buch_: run fdisk -l
<bb|[^b]{2}> I can use nm-applet too but I dont know how to configure it to works without NetworkManager
<master> why won't ubuntu live boot?
<indus> brb 10 min
<bb|[^b]{2}> please help
<sedontane> indus: the one provided by ubuntu through the system menu
<Qu4R0w> owh..but the problem is always be when i try to open firefox actually
<buch_> gnuyoga: nothing happens
<gnuyoga> sudo fdisk -l
<gnuyoga> and past the result in pastebin.com
<FiReSTaRT> sedontane, yeah jockey hangs from time to time.. i'd let it work for about 10-15 min and then cancel and shut it down.. that should be plenty of time for it to install the driver :)
<xand_> ctmjr advice did not work for me...can anyone please tell me how can i find out the best values of refresh rate, dot clock frequency etc. for my 13.3 monitor ? Its a toshiba lap, and i did't find out anything about in manuals. I need these values to place by hand in xorg.conf since the system is not maintaining my confs.
<FiReSTaRT> Qu4R0w, another reason is that people have been having fewer issues with 173 than 177... the major driver updates have mostly been in an effort to fix the suspend issue.. the rest should be about the same
<buch_> gnuyoga: hah ofc - well then it shows me details about my two HD's
<pekalongan> my_giaty@yahoo.com
<kam00zy> doods
<brian_> Any1 have an easy fix for no sound in java?
<kam00zy> my sound stopped workinh
<gnuyoga> buch_: select the result and paste it in pastebin.com
<kam00zy> like alltogether
<synthetiq> how does one go about adding packages to ubuntu for apt-get install?
<iceroot> is there an easy way to clone a drive (sd-card) so that i can boot from it from another pc?
<kr3wie> lol, I try to make steam work, but when ive updated steam i cant start it ;s
<FiReSTaRT> synthetiq, sudo apt-get install packagename
<synthetiq> no
<kam00zy> he means how to add the repository
<sedontane> FiReSTaRT: it doesnt hanfg
<synthetiq> i want to add packages to the repo
<sedontane> it just refuses to install it
<buch_> gnuyoga: done
<iceroot> synthetiq: you can not add a package to a ubuntu-repository, you mean how to add another repo?
<zer0> yah..i reboot coz of nvidia glx 180 :(
<gnuyoga> buch_: this one right http://pastebin.com/m3234948a
<synthetiq> no i want to know how to add to the repo
<synthetiq> im a developer
<FiReSTaRT> synthetiq, system, administration, software sources, third-party software tab, add button
<Qu4R0w> do i nid remove my 180?
<buch_> gnuyoga: yes indeed
<cabrey> synthetiq, you can become a maintainer
<_ruben> synthetiq: #ubuntu-motu would be a good place to start
<Qu4R0w> how to use nvidia glx 173??do i nid to remove glx 180?
<FiReSTaRT> Qu4R0w, yes.. remove 180, reboot, install 173, reboot.. just make sure that it's available first before removing 180 :P
<glaceman> hi there
<Qu4R0w> what u mean by available?
<gnuyoga> buch_: http://www.aboutdebian.com/dualboot.htm and see the section "Two Hard-Drive Setup"
<buch_> gnuyoga: my first HD with window have two partitions - and my linux should have one (without the swap partition)
<FiReSTaRT> when you open jockey (the hardware drivers applet), it should give you a list of available drivers.. like in my case nvidia 180, nvidia 173 and broadcom sta
<kam00zy> people i need helps on getting my sound to work :)
<kam00zy> like it just wont work
<glaceman> any guy around for help please ?
<kam00zy> i mean like.. i play music and no sound...
<kam00zy> u get it :P
<FiReSTaRT> Qu4R0w, the ones that are activated have a green circle next to them :)
<buch_> gnuyoga: thanks ill try
<gnuyoga> kam00zy: which version of ubuntu ?
<glaceman> just 2 simple questions
<kam00zy> jaunty
<gnuyoga> buch_: ping me if u have any problem
<Joeseph> kam00zy: Are your speakers plugged in?  Have to ask.....
<Qu4R0w> yes n i can see 180=activated n 173 not activate..177 is not there
<sedontane> FiReSTaRT: my jockey only has one driver in it
<kam00zy> yes yes yes
<kam00zy> im running mirc on crossover right now
<kam00zy> and for the first time in a week i got beeping to work
<kam00zy> it made me happy
<glaceman> first of all, im chatting via irssi, and when i log in at any server at first connection, i log on under a certain username, and i wanna change it
<FiReSTaRT> Qu4R0w, in that case remove 180 first, reboot, install 173, reboot again
<Qu4R0w> ok,i try with 173
<FiReSTaRT> glaceman, use the irc command /nick whateveryouwantyournewnicktobe
<ha1331> glaceman: want to change the username?
<ha1331> or the name in irssi?
<kam00zy> nobody gonna help me? :(
<kam00zy> im musicless
<glaceman> yeah
 * kam00zy cries
<glaceman> like it's a default username that get automatically when i log in : Mike (my name)
<ha1331>  /nick myNewUsernameInIrc
<Dr_Willis> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<glaceman> i know how to change it via /nick enternickname
<Qu4R0w> kam00zy:: someone will reply if they have ur answer
<glaceman> but i wanna change the default one
<musicpenguin> i was wondering about restricted drivers..do i need them?
<FiReSTaRT> glaceman, you may wanna go to the package-specific support channel.. /join #irssi
<glaceman> ok
<Dr_Willis> Getting sound to 'work' can often be trivial (your mixer is set to mute), or very hard (you may need to upgrade your alsa)
<glaceman> another question then
<glaceman> anybody uses utube ripper ?
<ha1331> glaceman: not sure if it's a lanquage barrier or something, but I'm having really hard time understanding you.
<glaceman> FiReSTaRT:  gave me a tip about downloading and installing ffmpeg, wish was necessary for program functions, but now , when i click on a file to convert to audio, it convert automatically, with a 0b size, wish is not readable by media player
<FiReSTaRT> musicpenguin, in some cases yes... for most of the work that i do, the open graphics drivers are fine.. but for something more intensive like google earth, you need the propriatary drivers in most cases.. also wireless networking won't work for some people (myself included) without the broadcom propriatary driver
<pbn> Hi there I've got a 8.04 LTS machine on a dial-up connection. I've gotten all the .deb packages to upgrade it on a USB key. How do I install them, other than typing 121 times dpkg -i <packagename>.deb ?
<LiHong> glaceman: add some config in .irssi/config
<rafaelscj> what app can I use to convet dvd 9 to 5?
<gnuyoga> kam00zy: am here to help you ;-)
<Dr_Willis> pbn:  dpkg accepts wildcards :)  dpkg -i *.deb   (but that may or may not work)
<glaceman> ok LiHong
<Pici> LiHong: Please don't suggest to modify the config file by hand.
<glaceman> well seriously i think i wont
<glaceman> im newbie
<gnuyoga> kam00zy: follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<zpx> this is the weirdest damn thing with apache2 not starting up at boot, but it starts perfectly by run after the fact if you run the standard /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<pbn> Dr_Willis: thank you but I doubt it would work....
<glaceman> 2nd day on ubuntu now, just migrated from microsoft products
<zpx> any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> I edit my irssi configs all the time. :)
<glaceman> :P lol
<LiHong> glaceman: ok. so /nick your nick name and /save
<indus> !irssi
<ubottu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<Pici> Dr_Willis: The irssi devs really don't want you to eb doing that.
<Acedip> I'd installed glade 3.6.5 from sources, but in synaptic it says version 3.6.3??
<Dr_Willis> pbn:   theres scripts/find command that can do a command for each file in a dir.
<glaceman> about utube ripper, anybody used it before ?
<DMRadford> linux n00b here with no time... does ubuntu use pulse audio?
<pbn> pbn: especially beccause dpkg -i probably won't install them in the right order
<indus> DMRadford: yes
<musicpenguin> glaceman, where do i get pro drivers?
<glaceman> in the .irssi/config ?
<pbn> Dr_Willis: yes I can do fin . -name *.deb -exec dpkg -i and so on
<Dr_Willis> Pici:  they also expect you to read the docs. :) but no one ever does that either.. heh..
<DMRadford> damn....
<FiReSTaRT> glaceman, or you can just run xchat.. it should be automatically installed iirc.. if not, sudo apt-get install xchat
<DMRadford> thanks...
<pbn> but there's package order and dependencies
<indus> !mibbit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mibbit
<Acedip> how can I remove something I installed from sources
<Acedip> ??
<FiReSTaRT> glaceman, a lot easier to configure graphically, especially for those of us who migrated from windoze :)
<buch_> gnuyoga: hmm i think im abit lost here - I plan to use grub since it seems easier or? - Cant i just simply point menu.lst or another grub file to point to the other HD?
<glaceman> yeah i know FiReSTaRT , but im on ubuntu for commands
<Dr_Willis> pbn:  yes.. and if you try to insttall them all at the same single command line. ive found that they 'magically' see each other and reaize the order...
<glaceman> i mean if i wannted to stick to GUI, i would have continued using xp
<gnuyoga> buch_: do u use windows XP / some other version ?
<Dr_Willis> pbn:  but with that huge a # of packages.. it might not work.
<LiHong> glaceman: if you do some setting changes in irssi and then /save. the settings will be save to the config file.
<pbn> Dr_Willis: ah good
<indus> Acedip: see if it has an uninstall script
<FiReSTaRT> glaceman, in that case, #irssi should be your best bet for package-specific support :)
<glaceman> can anybody tell me, where the irssi conf file located please ?
<buch_> gnuyoga: I use XP
 * Dr_Willis uses irssi on Windows. :)
<Pici> glaceman: Please do not edit the file by hand.
<glaceman> names are weird :P
<glaceman> folder names
<gnuyoga> buch_: k
<Acedip> indus, no, it doesnt
<indus> Acedip: then nothing can be done
<indus> Acedip: delete folder where you install it
<Dr_Willis> glaceman:  which config?  there  ~/.irssi/config for most user settings
<glaceman> yeah but Pici , come with a handy solution then, cause until now, the only things guys gave me as solution
<glaceman> i dont wanna use GUi stuffs
<glaceman> gotta learn, easy or hard way
<Pici> glaceman: /join #irssi
<musicpenguin> FiReSTaRT, where do i get pro drivers
<glaceman> u mean i type that in the terminal ?, or do i have to access the file manually ?
<Dr_Willis> glaceman:  default irssi.conf is in /etc/irssi.conf - or so 'locate irssi' says :)
<LiHong> glaceman: you can do a /save in irssi instead of edit the config file directly
<legend2440> since doing clean install of jaunty i notice that the mplayer brightness control doesnt work. in intrepid i could press numbers 3 and 4 to increase and decrease brightness. anyone else noticed this?
<Pici> glaceman: Thats an irssi command.
<Acedip> indus, in synaptic an older version is said to be installed , but when i open the app, it pops up the newer version
<FiReSTaRT> glaceman cd /home/username/.appname
<gnuyoga> buch_: have u backed up the data ?
<InCrypto> ola everyone
<FiReSTaRT> musicpenguin, system, administration, hardware drivers.. jockey should open up and show u what's available
<buch_> gnuyoga: backup of what data?
<Dr_Willis> glaceman:  if you are such a irc beginner that you have never used '/join #channelname' befor - you may want to track down some irc beginner guides.
<gnuyoga> buch_: personnal data (if any)
<rafaelscj> !codec
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<indus> Acedip: then from synaptic upgrade to new version
<musicpenguin> FiReSTaRT, i did..theres nothing in it
<InCrypto> has anyone ever attempted to sync the mediubuntu repo for jaunty/intrepid using apt-mirrir
<InCrypto> mirror*
<FiReSTaRT> musicpenguin, in that case you don't have any officially supported propriatary drivers for your hardware
<rafaelscj> !rm | rafaelscj
<ubottu> rafaelscj, please see my private message
<ha1331> glaceman: you've been suggested to go and ask at #irssi if you have irssi specific problem. And if you really really want to learn, not just chit chat, maybe try google. I'm thinking your problems with irssi have solutions on the firs 10 answers you get from google
<buch_> gnuyoga: on my windows HD or linux? - Well not at all tho the most important is on the second partition on my windows HD
<Acedip> indus, but I dont want to upgrade, i want to use the older version and un-install the newer version
<gnuyoga> buch_: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Installing-GRUB-using-grub_002dinstall.html#Installing-GRUB-using-grub_002dinstall
<emm> how are we doing my friends, how is Jaunty treating us?
<indus> Acedip: do you remember where you installed it ? sudo make make install someplace
<gnuyoga> buch_: replace hda with hdb
<musicpenguin> FiReSTaRT, but my wireless card needs ndiswrappers which i need to modprobe myself otherwise  the gui doesnt load and  blender comes out garbled but i can use compiz which makes no sense
<gnuyoga> buch_: and replace hd0 with hd1
<gnuyoga> buch_: oops hd is sd for you
<zgmf-x20a> hey all.  not sure if anyone can hjelp me with this.  but anyone know how to install guest additions??
<bee> Any ideas on why my cronjobs are now not running and outputting this to syslog: Jun 18 10:24:01 SERVER1 CRON[17676]: Permission denied
<gnuyoga> buch_: in shor replace hd{a,0} with sd{b,1}
<Acedip> indus, i'd just fired that command in the folder where it was, does it gets installed there?
<indus> yes
<indus> Acedip: yes
<FiReSTaRT> musicpenguin, 2 separate issues.. for starters do you have a fresh install of ubuntu? did you run all of the updates?
 * gnuyoga will be back in some time 
<Joeseph> why does the command 'time | less' not work?
<musicpenguin> FiReSTaRT, yes..just installed it yesterday
<Pici> Joeseph: time is not the command to get the time, it is for measuring the amount of time a program takes to run. Try date instead.
<musicpenguin> FiReSTaRT, i didnt not run al the updates....
<bee> anyone know why I am seeing "Permission denied" in syslog for my cron jobs?
<ha1331> glaceman: did the googling for you:
<buch_> gnuyoga: do you mind if we PM instead my eyes are freakin out here :)
<FiReSTaRT> musicpenguin, run update.. it'll take forever and a half, but after you update and reboot, some propriatary drivers should become available :)
<ha1331>  /set nick <nick>
<musicpenguin> FiReSTaRT, ok thanks.. will do :)
<gnuyoga> buch_: k
<Jeruvy> bee: how did you set it up?
<ha1331> that will make irssi to use <nick> when you start it, instead of your username
<ha1331> glaceman: /set alternate_nick <nick>
<FiReSTaRT> musicpenguin, chancces are you'll get the broadcom sta driver.. by the way if it hangs during the driver install, let it sit for 10min and then click on cancel or whatever.. reboot and the driver should be activated :)
<Joeseph> Pici: Ah.    Well.    Then it doesn't say timeless.     Thanks though.....    but I can do 'time less filename'
<Acedip> indus, it is not where i'd fired the make command?
<s0nix> hi, anyone know what this error mean? ata revalidation failed -13 (when booting hardy installation cd) the error only happens with 1 specific disk
<Joeseph> Pici: Thanks.
<ha1331> other command that might be intresting for you
<bee> Jeruvy: crontab -e.  The user account I ran that as can exec the perl script that is running.  And this perl script has been running years on this cron.
<musicpenguin> FiReSTaRT, i have the option to upgrade to Januty but i did yesterday and had big time issues with BLender..should i still just install jaunty and then update? or will that not make a diff
<indus> Acedip: which package is it?
<zgmf-x20a> anyone know how to setup SHARED FOLDERS?  trying to set it up for a xvm virtual xp running on ubu nbr 9.04.  help would be muchh appreciated ^_^
<Acedip> indus, glade 3.6.5
<Dr_Willis> glaceman:  the irssi homepage has some very well done 'beginner' guides.  theres also command line options to set your nick to irssi.  'irssi --nick=Billgates'
<rafaelscj> !real | me
<ubottu> me: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<FiReSTaRT> musicpenguin, i have experienced some upgrade issues as well.. that's why i prefer a fresh install :)
<indus> Acedip: in synaptic it lists the old package?
<musicpenguin> FiReSTaRT, i mean i have the Jaunty cd but went back to 810 since I had less issues...
<Acedip> indus, yes
<Jeruvy> bee: if the task requires root privileges, you should set it up as 'sudo crontab -e'.  Could be something else, but we'd need to closely look at
<chetnick> zgmf-x20a: right click on the folder you want to share, go to the Share tab, and check Share this folder.
<musicpenguin> FiReSTaRT, should i retry J?
<indus> Acedip: you need to check  the glade source folder to see if there is an uninstall script or see the readme for that
<musicpenguin> FiReSTaRT, or stick with I?
<FiReSTaRT> musicpenguin, nothing wrong with intrepid.. if you had fewer issues, you might as well switch back :)
<bee> Jeruvy, it does not require root privileges.  The same user that I set the crontab can run it fine.
<chetnick> zgmf-x20a: after that click Create Share.
<FiReSTaRT> musicpenguin, but try to update first
<FiReSTaRT> musicpenguin, an update usually fixes most of those issues (especially once you get the hardware drivers up and running)
<rafaelscj> !pop > rafaelscj
<musicpenguin> FiReSTaRT, ok..will do...btw..someone told me i should use ath5k but i  couldnt get it to work
<ubottu> rafaelscj, please see my private message
<Jeruvy> bee: then I'd look at what changed.
<sedontane> im trying to run Myth TV backend but cat work out how
<sedontane> !mythTV
<ubottu> mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<musicpenguin> FiReSTaRT, in that case I wonder if I should have stuck with Jaunty and did the update..which makes no sense since I thought Jaunty would have solved these issues
<mbeierl1> anyone know the difference between "/etc/group" and "/etc/group-"?
<musicpenguin> ok..ill stick with 810 and update :)
<indus> Acedip: its not easy
<FiReSTaRT> musicpenguin, it does solve a lot of issues once it's fully updated.. there's only so much they can cram onto a single cd.. the rest goes over the wire
<Acedip> indus, nothing is said about how to un-install it.
<indus> Acedip: hmm nvm
<FiReSTaRT> musicpenguin, so retry jaunty, update it, enable the hardware drivers and see what happens
<mbeierl1> !/etc/group
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about etc/group
<indus> Acedip: i dont know any further
<cabrey> mbeierl1, there is security on group- while group can be read by anyone
<Acedip> :\
<FiReSTaRT> musicpenguin, in my experience jaunty didn't fix any of the issues but at least it didn't screw anything up and i get 6 extra months of support for it :P
<mbeierl1> cabrey: if I want to add my id to a group (say src) do I need to make the mod to both files or is there a groupmod type command that does it for me?
<cabrey> mbamford, use groupadd
<bee> Jeruvy, with this crontab: */1 * * * * echo "hello" >> /home/bee/debug I get no output to the debug file.  Instead, I get this in my syslog "Jun 18 10:36:01 SERVER1 CRON[19926]: Permission denied"
<zgmf-x20a> chetnick: AHHHHHHH excellent.  thank you.  i hope tthis works, have to restart now tho
<cabrey> mbeierl1, use groupadd or addgroup
<bee> where do syslogs get saved?
<bee> err I mean crontabs
<cabrey> /etc/cron.*
<bee> user crons too?
<mbeierl1> cabrey: the group already exists, so I'm not technically adding or modding the group, I'm trying to add a user to an existing group list
<TMC1> Hi guys, i am a newbe to this. I 'd like to know if i have down loaded all software package's onto HD within ubuntu. is there a way to save my ubuntu & all added 'packages' onto a disc so that if something would happen i could just reload onto the partitianed area without effecting the Vista on the other side of the partition?
<thyr1> suggest a download accelerator for downloading mediafire file
<vandrar> Hello
<cabrey> mbeierl1, oh use the ubuntu users & groups tool and it will handle everything for you
<thyr1> something similar to idm,orbit
<thyr1> wget is slow for my connection
<C-S-B> TMC1: i would download clonezilla and make a copy of the partition
<thyr1> suggest a download accelerator for downloading mediafire file,wget is giving less speed
<cabrey> thyr1, it won't do anything, wget uses all available bandwidth unless otherwise told
<FiReSTaRT> TMC1:  google the sbackup package.. it might do the trick.. i'm reading up on it :)
<thyr1> am getting higher sppes in idm in win
<thyr1> speed
<Pici> !aptoncd | TMC1
<ubottu> TMC1: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<mbeierl1> cabrey: hmmm... not quite working.  I suppose I should have prefaced this with "I am trying to manage a domain users local group permissions when attached to a Windows Domain using Likewise Open"
<Pici> TMC1: That package is in the repos.
<thyr1> is ther any setting or max connections somethin like that for wget
<jjbin> hi where is the file of libc.so in the ubuntu
<Pici> thyr1: No. wget only uses one connection.
<cabrey> mbeierl1, in that case you have to add the user to the DL group on the AD server (or one of them)
<mbeierl1> DL group?
<thyr1> so i need somethin that dowbload with many connections
<thyr1> like accelerators
<fabe> salut à tous _
<rina>  ciao c'è qualcuno italiano?
<Pici> !it | rina
<ubottu> rina: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Pici> thyr1: Have you looked in Applications> Add/remove yet?
<rina> grazie mille ciao ciao
<fabe> is there some french talckers ?
<jjbin> hi where is the file of libc.so in the ubuntu
<thyr1> @pici...i got gwget...which is same as wget
<cabrey> 'thank you a thousand'
<Pici> !fr | fabe
<ubottu> fabe: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Pici> thyr1: You may want to try out Down Them All, its a firefox addon.
<Guest88102> done..173 work great on my box :)
<Guest88102> tq for help..really tq
<thyr1> k thanks..let me c
<thyr1> which is best transmission or ktorrent?
<neoTheCat> hello.  does anyone have a recommendation for the best java to use? i want to use netbeans, but it seems a bit laggy.
<FiReSTaRT> <Guest88102> glad it worked :)
<mbeierl1> neoTheCat: java development environment you mean?
<cabrey> !best | thyr1
<ubottu> thyr1: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<FiReSTaRT> Guest88102:  now you may wanna consider using a nickname ;)
<thyr1> k
<neoTheCat> mbeierl1: sorry, i meant jre.   i am using netbeans for C++ development
<neoTheCat> the ide is just laggy
<bmw_> hi all
<mbeierl1> neoTheCat: sorry - I'm an eclipse on Sun Java 6, 64-bit guy, and find it acceptable - jre choice?  don't know
<neoTheCat> mbeierl1: do you prefer eclipse over netbeans?  i found eclipse way to heavy and complex, but i could just be lazy.
<zgmf-x20a> chetnick: hey, back... that didnt work exactly as planned, anything i have to do from the win virtual side??
<_vm158> hi. can anybody tell, where i can find info about getty in ubuntu - where is user names and passwords and how it works?
<mbeierl1> neoTheCat: right now I prefer eclipse over nb, as it does both Java and C equally well for me and I can easily tune the memory usage
<beli> _vm158: better tell us what you want to do
<Eloi> #ubuntu-fr
<PiotrK> hi, and what IDE do you prefer for projects which use autotools?
<_vm158> <beli> mmm... i want to delete all unnecessary files
<jjbin> hi where is the file of libc.so in the ubuntu
<jjbin> hi where is the file of libc.so in the ubuntu
<jjbin> hi where is the file of libc.so in the ubuntu
<joaopinto> !polls | PiotrK
<ubottu> PiotrK: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Pici> jjbin: Please stop repeating.
<mbeierl1> Does anyone have experience with Likewise Open and setting local unix group memberships?
<joaopinto> jjbin, where is is expected, /usr/lib
<joaopinto> mbamford, no, and yes, respectively
<Pici> mbeierl1: I personally don't, but you'd probably have a better chance of finding someone if you ask in #ubuntu-server
<joaopinto> ops, i mean mbeierl1
<mbeierl1> jjbin: dpkg -S libc.so
<beli> _vm158: erm....so i recommend to use the package tools instead if deleting stuff manually
<mbeierl1> joaopinto: thanks, trying to have my domain user become a member of a local group (which does not exist in the domain)
<joaopinto> mbeierl1, that shows the package, not the location :)
<TMC1> Guys, tx will try it out...........I just want to say that 'ubuntu' rocks and all that it 'stands for' with the little that I have used of it.........
<_vm158> <beli> no, i want to understand how it works
<mbeierl1> joaopinto: shows which package installed it where... like "libc6-dev: /usr/lib/libc.so libc6-i386: /lib32/libc.so.6 libc6: /lib/libc.so.6"
<misha> hi all, need help with rndis - wm61 internet connection to jaunty
<mbeierl1> Pici: thanks, will try there
<beli> _vm158: then you have to read about it and not delete files ;)
<mbeierl1> #join ubuntu-server
<beli> PiotrK: depends on your needs....eclipse cdt or vim ;)
<mbeierl1> oops
<sarmisak> hi all
<_vm158> <beli> mmm... my english is rather bad... i want to understand how it works, and then i will think, which files i need to delete
<PiotrK> I'm using kdevelop, I've tried eclipse but I can't get it to work with autotools based project without much hassle
<_vm158> <beli> can you tell any links about getty?
<The_Flames> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?ð¹ð°ð·ð³ð¶ð³ðºð¼ð·ð®ð¼ððº" 0 0
<beli> _vm158: no problem with your english, but i still cant get what you want to LEARN and why you want to DELETE
<beli> _vm158: whats so special about getty? ;)
<_vm158> how it works
<_vm158> <beli> of cource, i can disassemble it, but it is not very good choice
<beli> _vm158: erm....at first on linux you should read the related manual page, try: man getty
<beli> _vm158: in comon there are things explained and also related commands/files listed
<lesshaste> how do I find which package has GL/glu.h in it?
<boss_mc> !find glu.h | lesshaste
<ubottu> lesshaste: File glu.h found in autoconf-archive, gambas2-doc, libfltk1.1-dev, libglu1-mesa-dev, libroot5.18 (and 4 others)
<_vm158> <beli> "commands/files" what is it, how i can view it? i dont know
<PiotrK> !find Python.h | lesshaste
<ubottu> lesshaste: Found: python-htmlgen, python-hachoir-core, python-hachoir-metadata, python-hachoir-parser, python-hachoir-regex (and 16 others)
<beli> _vm158: man getty         <<<<<---- enter that on a terminal
<_vm158> ok)
<misha> hi all, need help connecting moto q9c wm61 to jaunty to share inet
<lesshaste> PiotrK, apt-file search glu.h
<PiotrK> neat :)
<lesshaste> PiotrK, :)
<PiotrK> I know, but usually I have to build database to search in apt-file on every new computer, this is faster :)
<_vm158> <beli> i dont find what i want, but thanks. bye
<MrKeuner> hi I am using Ubuntu jaunty with encrypted home directory option. I was wondering if that setup makes my home directory more vulnerable to disk errors. Is my whole home directory one single file now? What happens if a particular region of that file is damaged?
<cobra> hy
<cobra> i need little help
<cobra> i need to format my storage card on mobile to ext3 or ext2
<cobra> how to do this?
<need_help> hello need help brothers! i was making a /home parition now i format i install xp and i want to install ubuntu beside the xp, about /home parition i did before it's still consider as /home parition when i install ubuntu beside xp? or it will be like carbage! thanks =)
<boss_mc> !format | cobra
<ubottu> cobra: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<beli> MrKeuner: afaik its using EncFS....and thats encrypting file by file
<Schneff> cobra: have you tried gparted ?
<PiotrK> !GParted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<cobra> emm
<cobra> can you help my how to do with it?
<chetnick> cobra: mke2fs -j /dev/hda3
<chetnick> where /dev/hda3 is your device.
<cobra> i have ubuntu from webpage..and i dont install it
<chetnick> cobra: sorry, i see you want to ext2
<MrKeuner> beli, I thought encfs did a huge single file
<cobra> i just use try
<cobra> is this important?
<musicpenguin> FiReSTaRT, update complete
<jjbin> hi where is the file of libc.so in the ubuntu
<boss_mc> jjbin: locate libc.so
<misha> anyone have experience getting rndis to work? Ive compiled drivers just cant get ip (dhcp issu?)
<need_help> hello need help brothers! i was making a /home parition now i format i install xp and i want to install ubuntu beside the xp, about /home parition i did before it's still consider as /home parition when i install ubuntu beside xp? or it will be like carbage! thanks =)
<musicpenguin> misha, rndis?
<jjbin> <boss_mc>I am sorry u mean the shell?
<boss_mc> need_help: if install ubuntu after XP (which I think is what you're suggesting) then you can reuse your old /home to keep your settings
<boss_mc> jjbin: yes
<chetnick> cobra: mkfs.ext2 /dev/yourusb
<beli> MrKeuner: check the encfs site....afaik its doing it file by file
<musicpenguin> misha, you meant ndiswrappers?
<FiReSTaRT> musicpenguin:  now do you see any hardware drivers when you start jockey? (system, admin, hardware drivers)
<jjbin> <boss_mc>oh,thank u
<beli> MrKeuner: otherwise you would have to setup how big your home will be....or at least the encrypted part of it
<musicpenguin> FiReSTaRT, empty
<misha> musicpenguin - i mean connect the cell via usb and use it's data plan
<FiReSTaRT> musicpenguin:  weird... what about your wifi.. is it at least working properly? (sometimes even the open drivers need updates)
<musicpenguin> misha, oh ok..that i dont know
<cmcasper> boas
<musicpenguin> FiReSTaRT, yes...but i had to load the ndiswrapper and when i close blender the interface still stays up untill i move stuff around the desktop and then it disappersa little by little
<cmcasper> algum brasileiro ?
<MrKeuner> beli, I have been using encfs for couple of years now. I had set up a folder to be encrypted and afaik I had set a max limit on it. But may be encfs now has the option of encrypting file by file
<misha> i'm very close - prob just need someone to help with dhclient
<unop> !br | cmcasper
<ubottu> cmcasper: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<need_help> boss_mc i don't have anything needed on /home , i install xp and want to install ubuntu right now and before i did a /home parition , my question when i install ubuntu now, does my previous /home parition consider a /home parition after install ubuntu now?
<beli> MrKeuner: the max limit is not for that....read here: http://www.arg0.net/encfsintro
<musicpenguin> ubottu, obrigado!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about obrigado!
<FiReSTaRT> musicpenguin:  in that case i have no idea... reverting might be your best option
<musicpenguin> FiReSTaRT, huh? you mean reinstall again?
<Rob235> anyone know why crossover would take forever to create a new bottle? its been trying for 10 min and still going
<boss_mc> need_help: so what have you got at the moment?
<FiReSTaRT> musicpenguin:  iirc you had things working with an older version of ubuntu and the upgrade to jaunty messed you up?
<Schneff> Is there a way I can start up an application for all users on startup (not using Preferences -> Startup Applications)?
<boss_mc> !starup | Schneff
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about starup
<boss_mc> !startup | Schneff
<ubottu> Schneff: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<need_help> boss_mc nothing i'll install ubuntu right now, but all i need to know the parition of /home i did before keep /home partition after installing ubuntu beside XP ! right? =) thx
<musicpenguin> FiReSTaRT, im on 810 right now
<FiReSTaRT> musicpenguin:  ahhh so you upgraded from hardy or you had even more issues with jaunty?
<musicpenguin> FiReSTaRT, i never got it working perfect with 810 either
<detrix_> I am trying out seamonkey web browser.  I have flashplayer 10, but seamonkey is not seeing it.  How do I get seamonkey to use the flashplayer that is installed???
<boss_mc> need_help: you're not making sense... if you kept your old /home partition then you can use it again if you want, or delete it and make a new one, it's your call
<MrKeuner> beli, I am sorry. I was almost sure that there was a huge single file there. You were right, it was encrypted file by file
<FiReSTaRT> musicpenguin:  but you haven't tried jaunty yet?
<beli> MrKeuner: np
<musicpenguin> FiReSTaRT, no...i have intrepid and tried jaunty....jaunty is worse with blender..icant even use it
<need_help> boss_mc got ya , thx what's what i need to know :)
<beli> mrlolplx: loopback encryption is using partitions of big files
<FiReSTaRT> musicpenguin:  but did you try running full updates with jaunty first?
<musicpenguin> FiReSTaRT, but i have not updates in jaunty but im feeling its gonna remain the same issues
<boss_mc> need_help: cool, just set that partition as mounted at /home but not formatted during the install
<beli> s/of/or/
<musicpenguin> FiReSTaRT, i could be wrong though
<need_help> boss_mc nah i'll install it beside xp only, when install finish i need to set quota on it for that i won't format it =)
<FiReSTaRT> musicpenguin:  usually your best bet is to install the newest version and update it
<hansolo669> !mythbuntu
<ubottu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<musicpenguin> FiReSTaRT, ok..ill install jaunty......if that doesnt work...ill have to come after you and install redhat 2.0 on your box :P
<FiReSTaRT> musicpenguin:  by the way did you have blender and everything else functioning properly under another version of ubuntu?
<musicpenguin> FiReSTaRT, no..
<FiReSTaRT> musicpenguin:  well yeah, if that doesn't work out for you, you may wanna try another distro
<cyberghoser1> Hello, currently i am using this kernel : 2.6.28-13-generic , is there a new one out there ? where to grab it? thanks
<musicpenguin> FiReSTaRT, i had blender running on an old mac with pather on it...works great but too slow
<musicpenguin> FiReSTaRT, like?
<FiReSTaRT> musicpenguin:  in any case you'd have a long flight... currently chillaxin' in south america :P
<hansolo669> cyberghoser1 the only way to get a new kernal is to update ubuntu
<musicpenguin> FiReSTaRT, arch worked great but that was a pain and an half to configure
<pintook> hi
<musicpenguin> FiReSTaRT, where in s-america?
<hansolo669> pintook hi
<FiReSTaRT> musicpenguin:  mandriva, debian, who knows what else.. i've found ubuntu to be most functional and easiest to configure so i didn't screw around with others since 2000/2001
<cyberghoser1> hansolo669 well aparently no new updates in update manager so its ok
<hansolo669> cyberghoser1 - ok
<FiReSTaRT> musicpenguin:  chile... on a bit of an extended honeymoon.. currently waiting for the mrs. to wake her ass up :P
<musicpenguin> FiReSTaRT, i tried debain, redhat, suse, fbsd, mandrake, pcbsd, zenwalk, slackware, :)
<musicpenguin> FiReSTaRT, nice! i had friends from that.... hablas espanol?
<hansolo669> cyberghoser1 - have funn, if you really have to deal with a diff kernel....well google "changing kernle in ubuntu (and put your verson #)
<musicpenguin> FiReSTaRT, wouldnt using debian be the same as using ubuntu?
<v87r8y> i use Dlink DWA 140 - any one got working on ubuntu
<v87r8y> i install the drivers
<hansolo669> v87r8y - is that a router?
<cyberghoser1> hansolo669 well my current kernel is ok but i see sometimes people having new ones even before ubuntu release them, they are custom i guess
<ehazlett> is there a way to completely bypass user input during apt installs?
<musicpenguin> v87r8y, did you install the 3 main prgrams?
<FiReSTaRT> musicpenguin:  si pero este canal e mas para ayuda con ubuntu en ingles.. no para chatear o hablar en otras idiomas.. ubuntu is debian based but it follows a different development path.. a number of things works differently from what i hear
<hansolo669> cyberghoser1 - yup and a pain to configutre
<v87r8y> but when i ifconfig i see only a interface called ra0 up with the same mach id as wireless dwa 140 dongle. but when i do dhcp it wont work
<v87r8y> is there a GUI CLient for Wireless to configure
<musicpenguin> FiReSTaRT, spanish is really good :)
<cyberghoser1> hansolo669 - yeap i know that too, i tried the netbook kernel, God it makes the fan going crazy
<v87r8y> no it is a ubuntu system and not a router.
<musicpenguin> v87r8y, in your ubuntu cd....go to pool > main > n
<hansolo669> cyberghoser1 - hahaha lol thats unusalule but all part of the "kernle experiance"
<need_help> why i can't parition more than 4 logical?
<v87r8y> i am using corporate wireless accesspoint to connect my system to it
<need_help> partition*
<ingcomrbr> v87r8y: Network manager is good..
<FiReSTaRT> v87r8y:  you have the network manager.. comes stock :)
<hansolo669> v87r8y - wtf dlink makes a ubuntu box o.O this is new
<musicpenguin> nm doesnt work for me
<cyberghoser1> hansolo669 - what is fun with ubuntu is that it it not boring, even on default theme i didnt changed it because its awesome easy
<hansolo669> need_help - because thats how it is
<musicpenguin> I installed the 3 progs in the n folder and it worked..not terminal typing at all
<v87r8y> you mean network tools
<Jeruvy> need_help: you mean primary and thats just the way it is. you can however have unlimited (well realistically of course) extended
<hansolo669> cyberghoser1 - yah
<hansolo669> cyberghoser1 - very true
<v87r8y> musicpenguin: did dwa 140 work for you just like that ;-)
<need_help> Jeruvy primary about 4 only i can? while extended unlimit?
<musicpenguin> i have a dlink..
<cyberghoser1> hansolo669 - currently im learning gambas2 and its so good to make apps
<sedontane|2> how do I update my liniux kernel - the version i am running isnt high enough for the new v4l-dvb package
<musicpenguin> FiReSTaRT, network m didnt work for me :(
<v87r8y> okay if i put my cd on a running ubuntu system nothing will happen?
<FiReSTaRT> musicpenguin:  what was the problem with it? is it at least showing networks in your area?
<musicpenguin> v87r8y, it should open...you should have a cd icon on your desktop
<hansolo669> cyberghoser1 - hmm gambas2 i will check that out what can you do
<musicpenguin> FiReSTaRT, no...i had to install those 3 progs..then it worked...its the ndisrwappers
<hansolo669> !gambas2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gambas2
<hansolo669> hmm
<musicpenguin> FiReSTaRT, maybe i should just buy a video card
<cyberghoser1> hansolo669 - google it, its like visual basic
<hansolo669> interesting
<v87r8y> musicpenguin: i went to pool -> n ; what i do next
<sedontane|2> how do I update my liniux kernel - I am running the LTS version with 2.6.24 - I need at least 2.6.26
<hansolo669> gtg bye
<v87r8y> v87r8y	musicpenguin: i went to pool -> n ; what i do next
<FiReSTaRT> musicpenguin:  this particular issue has nothing to do with your video card, but a usb wireless adapter might do the trick on your box.. just check the ubuntu forums to see which ones work out of the box.. and if you search the forums, you may even come across some info on how to make what you already have work
<cyberghoser1> hansolo669 - yeap you can code & design like in vb and compile - make executables
<musicpenguin> FiReSTaRT, i wonder if v87r8y  might have the same prolbem i do after installing ndis....i had to blacklist ndiswrapper or my gui froze permantley..had to reinstall ubuntu
<cyberghoser1> is there a way to keep network places that i open in nautilus in my desktop like shortcuts?
<musicpenguin> FiReSTaRT, oh ok..ill have to check that out
<musicpenguin> v87r8y, do you see a ndiswrapper folder?
<v87r8y> hello there
<musicpenguin> v87r8y, go into the ndiswrapper folder
<sedontane|2> how do I update my liniux kernel - I am running the LTS version with 2.6.24 - I need at least 2.6.26
<v87r8y> yeah, it says it is recommend to install from software channel
<v87r8y> what is this software channel
<cyberghoser1> synaptic way
<musicpenguin> v87r8y, ?
<sedontane|2> cyberghoser1: there arent new ones listed on synaptic
<musicpenguin> v87r8y, you cant get into the folder?
<cyberghoser1> sedontane|2: my bad then :)
<v87r8y> musicpenguin: what do i do next after installing
<cyberghoser1> is there a way to keep network places that i open in nautilus in my desktop like shortcuts?
<sebsebseb> hi
<Denn1> say i had an issue with ubuntu's fglrx driver. i have a ati x1300. anywayz, just wanted to tell you guys for future refernce, that the only way i was able to fix it was to uninstal every scrap of xorg drivers for ati, and install the *yuk* amd ati drivers from ati themselves. i hate having to do it, but it works
<musicpenguin> v87r8y, install the one what says common first the ninstall the other one
<ed0n0n> I trying to run a wu-ftp server with /etc/init.d/wu-ftp start, but using status parameter says its not running. I have the default configuration, where could I see whats going wrong?
<v87r8y> musicpenguin: i instrall all the 3 packages, now what do i do next
<ed0n0n>  "/var/log/wu-ftp/" is empty... can you help?
<musicpenguin> so you install common, ndis and the other one nkg or something
<zgmf-x20a> hey all.  anyone running 9.04 with virtual box, newest one out ????? could use some much needed help
<sebsebseb> zgmf-x20a: no, but I have used  Virtualbox for other OS's.  What's the issue?
<cyberghoser1> zgmf-x20a - yea i use it its working great
<Denn1> i am
<musicpenguin> v87r8y, if you installed all 3...then go toe system > admin > windows wireless driver
<v87r8y> musicpenguin: yes
<sebsebseb> cyberghoser1  and Denn1    Install Ubuntu 9.04 on your hard disk for real,  or maybe even 8.10 :)  since better in certain ways in my opinion
<Denn1> i am running virtulbox. but i installed straight from the sun website, ubuntu 8.04. i read it's the most stable
<yonarox> e
<zgmf-x20a> sebsebseb: cyberghoser1 Denn1 thanks for the response guys.  trying to setup a shared folder.  having issues getting it in winxp on virtualbox, how does it setup properly??
<cyberghoser1> sebsebseb - i have it lol
<Guaguasi-work> Is going to 9.04 worth the loss of the catalyst support?
<sebsebseb> zgmf-x20a:  I hope you put some Linux distro on as host :)  and you can find out in #vbox regarding your issue
<[T]ank> is there a better program out there than gedit and nano for doing a find and replace on hundreds of thousands of quotation marks in a file? This is taking 100% of my CPU and hours to complete.
<musicpenguin> v87r8y, do you have that?
<sebsebseb> cyberghoser1: which?
<Denn1> sorry, i dont use shared folders, no current reason too. are you trying to give data to a vm? i just make my own iso's and feed the machine that way, or using the net.
<zgmf-x20a> sebsebseb: yes, it is 9.04 nbr as host
<cyberghoser1> sebsebseb - i use jaunty
<zgmf-x20a> cyberghoser1: so i have set the shared folder, added it in virtualbox, but cant get it to show up in xp when vbox is runng
<sebsebseb> [T]ank>  maybe Emacs or something
<v87r8y> musicpenuin: what do i install? i go to configure network it says cant find configuration tool or something
<cyberghoser1> zgmf-x20a - did you install also vbox addons?
<sedontane|2> how do I update my liniux kernel - I am running the LTS version with 2.6.24 - I need at least 2.6.26
<v87r8y> musicpenguin: what do i install? i go to configure network it says cant find configuration tool or something 21:16	cyberghoser1	zgmf-x20a - did you install also vbox addons?
<zgmf-x20a> Denn1: i need it to transfer files over, essentially
<musicpenguin> v87r8y, no
<Denn1> hmm, did you set up file and printer sharing for networks, because i thought that was handled like samba
<musicpenguin> v87r8y, dont press that
<sebsebseb> sedontane|2: that can't be right
<musicpenguin> v87r8y, next..install new driver
<cyberghoser1> npe Denn1
<sebsebseb> sedontane|2: which LTS?
<sedontane|2> 8.04
<v87r8y> musicpenguin: yeah tell me
<cyberghoser1> shared folderd just work, just install virtualbox addons
<v87r8y> where is this driver
<zgmf-x20a> cyberghoser1: vobx addons?  not sure actually, how should i go about installing that??
<cyberghoser1> zgmf-x20a - on the main menu o virtualbox
<sebsebseb> sedontane|2: I would have thought,  they would have given you a later kernel then that from the repo
<musicpenguin> v87r8y, the drivers are in the windows cd that come with your card....otherwise you have to get it off the website
<eMaX> hi all
<sedontane|2> it gave me 2.6.22
<Denn1> yeah thats true, besides giving windows all the vm drivers and mouse integration, the guest addons add drivers for cross platforming. thats what you get when you read too much. :)
<sedontane|2> then it upgraded me to 2.6.24
<zgmf-x20a> cyberghoser1: hmm, looking for that drop down menu, and checking, but no option for it.  there is a shared folders section.  in there i added the folder that i would like to be shared.  is this what you refering too??
<Denn1> disconnect
<Denn1> oops
<cyberghoser1> zgmf-x20a - no on the main menu of virtual box you have an option to install addons
<sebsebseb> Denn1: regarding stability  for many of us at the time  around April 2008 yes,  8.04  was not that stable since the amount of pulseaudio issues :(   now days 8.0.4.2 is probably pretty stable.   8.04  the LTS yep long term supopurt,  security updates for longer than the other versions in LTS.  ,but is it more stable hum.  8.10  is  a rather good release, sadly suppourt runs out  April next year on the desktop
<musicpenguin> v87r8y, do you have the cd?
<cyberghoser1> zgmf-x20a - once you run your vm
<Al1_> my home/me file has become my desktop, as in all the contents in it are displayed on my desktop, why is this and how do i change my desktop location back to home/me/Desktop
<tlively> Hello,  I just installed security updates on Jaunty and now my sound is not working. Can anyone help?
<Guest46662> i cant find my .conkyrc file..how to have nice conky then?
<Guest46662> how to set my own conly style?
<eMaX> short question - how can I have eth0 have 192.168.1.6 with a router on 192.168.1.1 and default route over that if and then create a vpn connection (tap0) which is on the same network, giving me 192.168.1.240 on tap0 so that I can then access 192.168.1.55 which is on the vpn?
<cyberghoser1> Guest46662 - look in /youusername/ set on view in nautilus see hidden files
<lwells> Can you create a rule in Evolution that sends incoming email to a certain folder??
<Guest46662> already did..cant find also
<waters> Question: I have just installed ubuntu .. However i am having a problem with it. I used the unetbootin-windows to make a usb install drive, and download from ftp. Everything worked great. When i boot for the the first time. Blanks screen.
<cyberghoser1> Guest46662 - do a new one to test
<zgmf-x20a> cyberghoser1: sorry for the trouble, but i dont see it anywhere.  and when i mosu over the folder i am trying to share, in shared folder options, it says i need guest additions??
<Guest46662> make file name "conky"?
<Guest46662> ".conky"?
<cyberghoser1> zgmf-x20a - yup thats that!
<forceflow> I think it's conky.rc ?
<cyberghoser1> forceflow - its .conkyrc
<eMaX> so basically I want a default route on eth0 via 192.168.1.1 but all traffic to 192.168.1.* except for 192.168.1.1 go on tap0
<Guest46662> conkyrc*
<zgmf-x20a> cyberghoser1: ahhhhh when its running... argh. missed that.  lol, ok lets see here...
<Guest46662> it to set style i think..i can default file to replace with mine
<cyberghoser1> zgmf-x20a - yeah it will work anyway
<Al1_> how do i change which folder acts as my Desktop folder in Nautilus?
<sedontane|2> so how do i install 2.6.28? it isnt listed on synaptic
<musicpenguin> v87r8y, ?
<cyberghoser1> sedontane|2 - run update manager perhaps
<jrib> Al1_: does it have to be in nautilus?
<detrix_> I am trying out seamonkey web browser.  I have flashplayer 10, but seamonkey is not seeing it.  How do I get seamonkey to use the flashplayer that is installed???
<_M4rk_> hello. how can i search for a certain word in aload of files in 1 folder?
<jrib> _M4rk_: grep
<sedontane|2> cyberghoser1: tried that - "your system is up to date"
<sebsebseb> sedontane|2: ok you want a later kernel, well  not much point getting 2.6.28  if   the 2.6.30 kernel is also available as a ppa for hardy
<joaopinto> _M4rk_, grep -r "word" folder
<v87r8y> musicpenguin: you mean windows xp driver for dwa
<sedontane|2> sebsebseb: ok so how do i get that?
<Al1_> jrib: well thats what i use
<musicpenguin> v87r8y, yes
<_M4rk_> it takes a minute to search i see
<jrib> Al1_: is your Desktop folder not ~/Desktop?
<zgmf-x20a> cyberghoser1: ok, did that, came up with errors. ie, display, and second was something else, i think mouse, but its restarting now
<cyberghoser1> zgmf-x20a - ok, i think now it should work
<musicpenguin> v87r8y, whent you try to install the driver..select the .inf
<Al1_> jrib: no for some reason i started up this morning and it was home/me
<smiley> Hi, one question: When I want to burn an iso with growisofs or cdrecord to dvd the system reboots without further messages suddenly during burn process. Has someone an Idea how to discover the problem?
<godzirra> I just installed and configured postfix and whenever it tries to start I get this error:  postfix: fatal: chdir(/usr/libexec/postfix): No such file or directory
<sebsebseb> sedontane|2: Why not upgrade to 8.10 by the way?  nice release,  8.04 is getting old now.   Then you can do a clean install  and put on Ubuntu 9.10  released at the end of October, with Ext4 as default file system :)
<sedontane|2> i couldnt find the install image for 8.1
<zgmf-x20a> cyberghoser1: AWWWWWWW SWEET MAN!!!! i can custom the size... omg, i WISH i knew about these addons AGES ago.  SOOO useful!!!! ^_^
<jrib> Al1_: pastebin your ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<_M4rk_> this grep doesn't seem to be doing anythin =/
<jrib> _M4rk_: paste the command you ran
<sedontane|2> could only find 9.04 and 8.10
<joaopinto> _M4rk_, if grep does not find it, it is not there
<jrib> sedontane|2: there is no such thing as 8.1
<zgmf-x20a> cyberghoser1: hmm... so where is the shared files?  sorry its been a LONG time since windows.  lol.
<sedontane|2> 8.10
<sebsebseb> sedontane|2: you read me wrong, read that again
<godzirra> I just installed and configured postfix and whenever it tries to start I get this error:  postfix: fatal: chdir(/usr/libexec/postfix): No such file or directory  .. Anytone have any ideas whats going on there?
<sedontane|2> sebsebseb: I cant use 9th edition ubuntu
<Al1_> jrib: no need i think i see the problem my desktop dir is set to home
<Al1_> jrib: now why is that...
<sebsebseb> sedontane|2: what I am suggesting is you uppgrade to 8.10,  skip 9.04,  and  put a clean install of 9.10 on when it's released
<jrib> Al1_: it will happen if your Desktop directory does not exist and you login I think
<stz184> how to keep display brightness level after reboot? i need to run the command xbacklight -set 50 on every login. i tried to put it in .profile file but it doesn't work
<sedontane|2> sebsebseb: so how do ipgrade to 8.10?
<Al1_> jrib: but it did exist.... thats odd
<sebsebseb> sedontane|2: already  thing with upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10 is this,  it happended to me on the other computer it went well, except  then I had no working ethernet,  it also happended to someone I talked to last night.   I guess there is some kind of bug.
<sebsebseb> sedontane|2: only thing not already thing above
<sedontane|2> what?
<zgmf-x20a> cyberghoser1: actually, i have  lost the ability to be fully in the os now.  but its ok.  secondly though, where is the shared  folder location?
<aurilliance> q: pressing ctrl+alt+f1 through f6 doesn't give me a terminal, it gives me a blank screen. I've tried messing with grub's video modes (read that on a forum) but no avail. Suggestions?
<sebsebseb> sedontane|2: I am saying the upgrade might go wrong, and then you got to clean install  if you want your Internet to work, or so it seems
<KittyKat> morning everyone, i have a quick question
<Guest46662> a
<sedontane|2> sebsebseb: ok if it does ill have to go try find a 8.10 disk image
<sebsebseb> KittyKat: afternoon or early evening here, anyway go a head, just ask
<sebsebseb> sedontane|2: ok
<aurilliance> ^ also, where is xorg.conf?
<KittyKat> I cant seem to find any modules that allow me to adjust my screen brightnes on a Panasonic CF-29 with the 2.6.28-13 kernel that just came out today. and yes i did load the panasonic_laptop module
<jrib> aurilliance: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<aurilliance> ty
<sedontane|2> i can see no option to upgrade anywehere on my system
<jrib> aurilliance: though you should probably read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<sebsebseb> sedontane|2: you won't have 2.6.30 in 8.10, but I think you get 2.6.28
<aurilliance> thanks agian jrib
<sebsebseb> sedontane|2: system > administaration > update manager
<sedontane|2> wrong
<sedontane|2> sebsebseb: just found out iu have to go modiufy a setting first grr
<Bennit> Hello
<sebsebseb> sedontane|2: which setting?
<Bennit> I'm having a problem with a fresh jaunty install with my wireless card (WMP300N)
<sebsebseb> sedontane|2: well you got to tell it to do non LTS releases as well
<sedontane|2> sebsebseb: the one in update sources
<ctmjr> sedontane|2, type sudo update-manager -d in terminal;
<Bennit> when googling for a solution i found that i have to use the windows driver with ndiswrapper
<sebsebseb> !upgrade  |  sedontane|2
<ubottu> sedontane|2: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Bennit> can I install that package from the jaunty cd?
<Bennit> or do i need to be connected through the wired network?
<sebsebseb> sedontane|2: 8.10 is the release before 9.04 the current latest,  but  I have my reasons for suggesting skipping that one
<sparrow_> hey guy i have an IDE HardDisk, but the cylinder size is set to 4864. can i use fdisk to change it to 1024
<KittyKat> so anyone have any idea on the lcd brightness problem?
<sebsebseb> KittyKat: hardware or software issue?  hardware maybe I guess
<Rob235> ugh why does there have to be icon duplicates everywhere
<craigbass1976> I seem to be missing my trash can.  Isn't it ~/.Trash?   I see no such folder.  Can I just touch .Trash and be all set?
<M_Young> list
<jrib> !trash | craigbass1976
<ubottu> craigbass1976: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<M_Young> -l
<M_Young> -list
<craigbass1976> jrib, ahh
<FiReSTaRT> KittyKat:  system, preferences, display?
<jrib> M_Young: stop.  This is a support channel
<LiHong> Q/quit
<jerz> hello
<KittyKat> sebsebseb i'm not too sure to be honest, i know that it works fine in XP, worked back in 8.04 if i rember correctly and fails to work in 9.04 with the 2.6.28-13 kernel
<KittyKat> so i'm thinking it's more a kernel or module issue
<sebsebseb> KittyKat: or some kind of driver issue maybe yeah
<sparrow_> can anyone help me change the cylinder size on my harddisk
<KittyKat> i loaded up panasonic_laptop module but that did nothign
<ctmjr> KittyKat, install xbacklight and set it 0 to 100 anything inbetween
<bizarrefish> hi all
<bizarrefish> how would i go about uninstalling a large amount of packages i recently installed
<grawity> How did you install them?
<bizarrefish> is there some kind of "roll back" feature where you can 'undo' recent installations?
<FiReSTaRT> bizarrefish:  synaptic? :)
<bizarrefish> grawity: they came in with kde 3.5
<KittyKat> thanks ctmjr
<sebsebseb> bizarrefish: sudo apt-get purge  package1 package2 package3 package4  etc etc,  of course if you don't know what you installed, you got a little issue.  also purge does the config files as well, where as remove just does the program
<bizarrefish> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
 * FiReSTaRT off to get hopped up on stimulants (caffeine+nicotine) :)
<craigbass1976> jrib, how do I get it back on either the desktop or (preferrably) the top or bottom bar?
<bin1010> morning all
<jerz> hi
<sebsebseb> bizarrefish: oh you did Kubuntu?
<bizarrefish> is there a log somewhere, which details packages?
<bizarrefish> sebsebseb: yes
<jrib> craigbass1976: right click -> add to panel
<sebsebseb> !puregnone | bizarrefish
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about puregnone
<sebsebseb> !puregnome |  bizarrefish
<ubottu> bizarrefish: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<ctmjr> KittyKat, your welcome
<bizarrefish> ah hah! ty :)
<craigbass1976> jrib, Doh!  Thanks.  Long week and I'm cooked or I'd have probably found that
<sebsebseb> bizarrefish: np,  by the way why you want to get rid of that?  and yeah I don't like KDE4 as a GUI, but I do use some KDE apps in Gnome :)
<bizarrefish> sebsebseb: because my HDD is smaller than i thought
<bizarrefish> KDE filled it up
<sebsebseb> bizarrefish: how big is your / ?
<bizarrefish> s/KDE/kubuntu
<bizarrefish> sebsebseb:
<bizarrefish> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<bizarrefish> /dev/sda2              15G   14G  326M  98% /
<sebsebseb> bizarrefish: that's with /home as part of it?
<bizarrefish> indeedy
<bin1010> I have a package dependency problem....Luckily they are development libraries, so not so bad.  Apparrently when I installed kompozer-dev and later mozilla-dev I have libnss3-dev: Depends: libnspr4-dev but it is not installed, xulrunner-1.9-dev: Depends: libnspr4-dev but it is not installed....If I run apt-get -f install, it tries to install that package, but fails with dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libnspr4-dev_4.7.3-0ubuntu
<sebsebseb> bizarrefish: yep stuff like that happens then  with that kind of size
<arundyal> hey i am new to it, whats this by the way
<bizarrefish> back when i set up this machine, i didn't know the value of a separate home partition
<sebsebseb> bizarrefish: it's good idea to do like 12GB or so for /  and then have a big seperate home
 * bizarrefish has since learned
<bizarrefish> :)
<sebsebseb> bizarrefish: a seperate home can be set up afterwoulds, but it might not be that stragiht forward
<arundyal> can anyone hear me
<sebsebseb> !home | bizarrefish
<ubottu> bizarrefish: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<grawity> arundyal: yes, we can hear you.
<bizarrefish> sebsebseb: either way, it's more straightforward than a separate /usr, which i have on my eeePC
<sebsebseb> arundyal: no, but I can read you
<grawity> Same thing.
<cmdshftn> thanks for the link ubottu, I've been meaning to check that out for some time...
<sebsebseb> bizarrefish: I don't think seperate /usrs are really needed
<arundyal> thnx i am new to it, whats generally talked here
<bizarrefish> sebsebseb: they are when the OS lives on a 4GB hard disk
<sebsebseb> bizarrefish: I see right yeah, a netbook
<bizarrefish> indeedy-o
<grawity> arundyal: You're on the Freenode IRC network - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IRC . This channel is #ubuntu, the help channel for Ubuntu operating system.
<Joeseph> What's the difference between an irc channel with one "#" and two "##"?
 * grawity thinks that could be in ubottu
<ctmjr> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<arundyal> kk thanx for the info,
<Guest287> how to install pdf plugin for firefox?i cant view pdf file on firefox now
<grawity> Joeseph: The ones with two #'s are in "secondary namespace" according to Freenode IRC policies. Ask in #freenode for more information
<Joeseph> grawity: Thanks.
<sebsebseb> Joeseph: basically # is offical and ## is unoffical
<bizarrefish> #channels are for organizations/projects
<bizarrefish> ##is anything else
<Joeseph> sebsebseb, bizarrefish: Thanks.   Makes sense.
<deili79> OooOooooo
<Guest287> pdf problem
<arundyal> well grawity to know the extent of this chat system, is it international relay chat or limited to small regions
<Bennit> hi guys, anyone can help me with some wireless problem? (its perfectly discribed on this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=496005 )
<Bennit> the bottom reply says it all
<grawity> arundyal: the Freenode network, like most, is international.
<Sjord> Guest287: Do you have a PDF program installed? Does Firefox start it to open PDFs with it?
<imc_> I need to delete a user, create a new one and have the new user own all the old user's files. How can I do it?
<Guest287> i think=no
<Sjord> imc_: deluser, adduser, find
<imc_> I don't want the new user to have the old user's home dir
<ctmjr> Guest287,  go to firefoxes addon page and search pdf
<jrib> imc_: I'm guessing you didn't sort out your issue?
<imc_> Nope
<rsr> hello
<arundyal> grawity: and who manages it, i mean is thr any moderator
<Um_cara_qualquer> anyone knows where the ubuntu theme is saved?
<jrib> imc_: you tried renaming ~/.gnome2/ and ~/.gconf* ?
<Guest287> i try
<imc_> jrib unless you still want to take a few cracks, I can update you on ...
<rsr>  I have two ubuntu machines acting as gateways. They both have exactly the same services but one has the ip 209 and the other has 210. Is it possible for me to make a script to change 210's ip to 209 in case internet connection fails on 209? it will then take place of the other server in case of a downtime.
<jrib> Um_cara_qualquer: /usr/share/themes/ I imagine (name is "Human")
<Um_cara_qualquer> lets see
<deili79> qualche italiano ??
<ctmjr> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Joeseph> Bennit:   Try either doing "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' or take out the device (if it is USB) and try 'sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper; sudo modprobe ndiswrapper'  That's my advice.
<Guest287> i think de4,i maybe nid adobe reader
<imc_> jrib, actually yes I did that. What happens now is I get a panel with the standard ubuntu netbook remix desktop BUT no files onthe desktop or bottom task bar or application launchers
<imc_> All my files are in the ~/ dir
<Guest287> it sound like acroread..or maybe i forgot
<imc_> It's a bit frustrating ;)
<jrib> imc_: weird
<imc_> I was hoping to simply open a new user and import all the old one's files
<Um_cara_qualquer> jrib humm... i named my currently theme as another name but it isn't there
<jrib> imc_: easiest way to do that is to create new user, copy files you want, chown -R NEWUSER: ~NEWUSER
<imc_> yeah,
<jrib> Um_cara_qualquer: your user's themes go to ~/.themes
<imc_> I was hoping for automagic but you're right
<musicpenguin> anyone using compiz? :)
<Bennit> Joeseph: that command keeps telling me "All cfg files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release", ignore that warning?
<imc_> Thanks for the help
<Um_cara_qualquer> ah
<Joeseph> Bennit: Thats what I have been doing; does the same to me.    Do either of those help though? That's all I can think of.
<Bennit> btw, how do I say that ubunty shouldn't use the driver that came along but the driver provided by ndiswrapper?
<grawity> Question. How do I get rid of the Xubuntu boot screen and get the Ubuntu one?
<bizarrefish> is there a way i can remove all packages that were downloaded from a certain repository?
<jrib> !wifi > Bennit
<ubottu> Bennit, please see my private message
<bin1010> just tried sudo aptitude -f remove, that doesn't work either
<jrib> bizarrefish: yes and no and not easily
 * bizarrefish tries to remember how to use sed
<tiro> installed avg antivirus, it creates in the home directory folder Desktop
<Um_cara_qualquer> jrib thx brother
<Bennit> jrib: i already read that wiki page but it's outdated a bit
<sebsebseb> !virus |  trio
<ubottu> trio: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<tiro> what is it?
<jrib> grawity: dpkg-reconfigure <proper usplash package> would be my first guess
<sebsebseb> tiro: see above
<Bennit> (as in: "it says go visit System > Preferences > Network Configuration" which doesn't exist
<Bennit> and neither of network manager as network tools works
 * bizarrefish wonders how tiro got AVG for linux
<ctmjr> musicpenguin, there is a compiz channel #compiz you might get better help there
<jrib> Bennit: the way to use ndiswrapper should be the same.  But using ndiswrapper in itself seems outdated.  Are you sure you need to?
<Guest287> cant find packages name acroread
<jrib> Guest287: what arhc?
<Joeseph> Bennit: I had a similair problem, except mine just wouldn't stay connected to the net for longer than 5 seconds..  My problem was that I need the latest drivers. (and I needed to modprobe it).      Good luck though.
<jrib> arch even
<aurilliance> When I press ctrl+alt+f1-6 instead of getting the termianl, I get a blank screen. Is anyone else getting this?
<Bennit> well, i've tried with the generic drivers that come from a clean jaunty install
<grawity> jrib: usplash-theme-ubuntu?
<jrib> aurilliance: bugs.ubuntu.com has a bug waiting for you
<musicpenguin> ctmjr, thanks :)
<jrib> aurilliance: (to read)
<jrib> grawity: probably
<Bennit> but i can't update since I'm on a place where I can't reach any wired connection
<Guest287> archlinux??i use ubuntu
<tiro> yes for linux
<ctmjr> musicpenguin, your welcome
<jrib> Guest287: what architecture? 64bit or 32bit?
<jrib> !who | Guest287
<ubottu> Guest287: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Guest287> owh..32 i think
<jrib> Guest287: enable canonical's partner repository
<jrib> !repos > Qu4R0w
<ubottu> Qu4R0w, please see my private message
<Qu4R0w> how to add repos?
<halberd> what are the steps ubuntu takes, when you plug in a device?
<yurivr> hello im new to compiling. im at the "make" stage for Xlt (something  i need to tether my blackberry) but i get "returned error 1" and "returned error 2" whats going on and how do i debug?
<halberd> until the point when it is recognized as a device and starts working
<Bennit> also, does anyone know what's with the sound bug @ startup, it's been here ever since jaunty got released on quiet a few different machines for me
<Bennit> as in: *SHSHHHRHRHHRHRHRHR - part of ubuntu sound - done logging into gnome wm"
<jrib> Bennit: best to check the actual bug at bugs.ubuntu.com if you're interested in status
<bin1010> can you remove packages added with build-dep?  like apt-get remove build-dep blah?
<Sjord> yurivr: Look for a compiler error above the "error 1"
<Sjord> bin1010: you may want to try apt-get autoremove
<tkb> can i compiz on ubuntu netbook remix?
<Joeseph> halberd: I'm interested in the same thing.  Don't know where to find it though....
<jrib> halberd: why do you actually want to know?  Is something broken?
<bin1010> dang it, apt-get autoremove says missing same dependencies.
<yurivr> Sjord: i think i figured it out. thanks
<Zathara> hello everyone!
<Qu4R0w> how can i install "aurora"?
<aurilliance> jrib: thanks ^^^
<Sjord> yurivr: Most often, you are missing a dependeny. You can install all build dependecies using apt build-dep
<Qu4R0w> got error when apply theme
<aurilliance> another q: I have the "won't hibernate / suspend" issue (9.04) that is already known as a bug is it? are there any workarounds or a site I can be directed to?
<vsingh165> hello all
<jawall> Having issues wiping drive.  Ubuntu 9/04 for PPC, eMac, 160 gig drive.  Booted to Live CD, ran Gparted, it first showed several small partitions with unknown formats, tried to delete and it wouldn't let me. I then used DBAN to completely wipe the drive, but it would only do 152 gigs of the drive.  I installed Ubuntu, and it also only shows the 152 gigs,,, I'm out of ideas on how to recover the rest of this drive.  Any ideas would be greatly
<jawall>  appreciated.
<vsingh165> jawall: a 160gb drive isn't going to exactly be 160gb of space
<vsingh165> jawall: but then again you shouldn't be short 8gb b/c of tha
<sebsebseb> aurilliance: that is not a bug exactly, I think it's mainly a kernel issue, well depends
<dakira> hi.. i'm looking for a way to make an image of a 500gb partition (with only about 10gb used).. dd seems to be very slow and the target file will have a size of 500gb instead of 10gb.. any sugguestions? the solution doesn't have to be forensically sound
<sebsebseb> aurilliance: what people say though, is you need double  your RAM as  SWAP space, before you can even  hibernate/sleep
<jrib> dakira: partimage
<aurilliance> sebsebseb: *double* ? I thought it was only more than ram size... ok. I've got 4g ram, so ill try gparting later... ty
<Bennit> hooraay, problem fixed, on a very weird and stupid way: rebooted after that ndiswrapper driver install & modprobing, now my machine doesn't recognize the wifi card anymore
<Bennit> so it doesn't conflict anymore with my working usb n adapter
<Bennit> which does work :p
<jawall> it is technically 163 gigs
<dakira> jrib, thx
<sebsebseb> aurilliance: yeah I think even with 4GB RAM,  meant to put  8GB for SWAP
<Bennit> after exam period i'll try to get the real wifiadapter to work :p
<sebsebseb> !swap > aurilliance
<ubottu> aurilliance, please see my private message
<vsingh165> jawall: how did you come to know that it's 163 gb?
<Sjord> jawall: 160 GB = 160 times 1000 x 1000 x 1000, whereas a computer sees a GB as 1024 x 1024 x 1024, hence the difference between what's advertised and what's shown on the computer.
<jawall> it should show 160 gigs on the 163 gig drive
<aurilliance> ty
<Jeruvy> dakira: a image tool will image the partition.  If you just want a backup, use a backup tool or rsync..
<vsingh165> Sjord: its 160 x 1024^3
<sebsebseb> aurilliance: ,but only if going to hibernate/suspend,  8GB SWAP is a lot
<jawall> That isn't it... it previously showed 160 gigs,, where as the drive is really 163 gigs,
<jawall> plus 8 gigs taken and several small partitiions with unknown filesystems?
<aurilliance> thts what I though sebsebseb (a lot) but illl try it. I've got 160 to spare lol
<Sjord> vsingh165: Yes, that's my point. Disk manufactorers use kilobytes of 1000, not 1024.
<kam00zy> ok guys ive got one for yall :P
<kam00zy> ive got dual monitors... and i want a diff backgrond for each one... how do i do this? :)
<vsingh165> jawall: a lot of times computer manufacturers put a hidden partition or two on the disk either at the beginning or the end
<vsingh165> jawall: maybe gparted isn't seeing those
<vsingh165> and wipe may have ignored them
<Threetimes> hi, I'm using Opera qt4 static. How do I let it use GTK+? qt4 should do this.
<jawall> dban ignored them, ubuntu partitioning igrnoed them
<aurilliance> q: How can I check what processor is installed (amd/intel?)
<jawall> weird thing is...
<jawall> this didn't happen with osx...
<Sjord> aurilliance: cat /proc/cpunifo
<Sjord> aurilliance: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<aurilliance> ty (quick!)
<Threetimes> aurilliance: gnome-system-monitor, first tab
<jawall> there were something like 5-10 small partitions with unknown filesystems
<waters> Hi .. when i start ubuntu (a new install) all i get is a blank screen .. i can ctrl+alt+f1 and get to a console ... when i go dmsg i get this error: [drm:i915_get_vblank_counter} *ERROR* trying to get vblank count for disabled pipe 1.. Anyone got time to help?
<jawall> very weird
<vsingh165> jawall: is this on a mac?
<jawall> yep
<jawall> ppc
<bobsomebody> hello #ubuntu
<tkb> i can't apt-get update on ubuntu 7.04.
<vsingh165> im not sure how ubuntu would behave on a ppc
<vsingh165> or a macintel
<jrib> !7.04 | tkb
<jawall> it behaves fine,,,
<ubottu> tkb: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<vsingh165> sorry i was of no help
<bobsomebody> tkb, im having the same issue on desktop updates, 7.10 though
<jawall> just the drive problem
<Iliktruz> Hi Everyone
<jrib> !7.10 | bobsomebody
<vsingh165> namaste.
<ubottu> bobsomebody: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<bobsomebody> awwwwww
 * bobsomebody kicks a fit
<bobsomebody> i knew i should have ran the _____ update
<bobsomebody> lol
<jrib> bobsomebody: you can update now...
<bobsomebody> does anyone know if they patched the synergy bug in newer versions?
 * vsingh165 is wondering if there are any sound experts here.
<aurilliance> not me
<tkb> oh, thanks
<vsingh165> its not anything ubuntu related
<jrib> bobsomebody: I imagine "the synergy bug" may be a tad non-specific
<vsingh165> but i am using hydrogen to generate drum loops
<rbd> hey guys... is it possible to use wildcard patterns in a syslog-ng source? (seems it's not something offered in the open source edition)
<aurilliance> what do I have to do to get flash working under ubuntu? or is it just me?
<jrib> !ot | vsingh165
<ubottu> vsingh165: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jrib> aurilliance: install flash
<bobsomebody> they changed something in the shell, where all processes get equal priority or something along those lines
<aurilliance> jrib: Ill try re-installing, I still get probs after it...
<jrib> bobsomebody: check bugs.ubuntu.com for the status of "the bug"
<vsingh165> aurillance: install the flashplugin-nonfree package
<Threetimes> Hi, I'm using Opera qt4 static. How do I let it use GTK+? qt4 should do this.
<vsingh165> thru synaptic
<waters> Hi .. when i start ubuntu (a new install) all i get is a blank screen .. i can ctrl+alt+f1 and get to a console ... when i go dmsg i get this error: [drm:i915_get_vblank_counter} *ERROR* trying to get vblank count for disabled pipe 1.. Anyone got time to help?
<kam00zy> ive got dual monitors... and i want a diff backgrond for each one... how do i do this? :)
<Joeseph> aurilliance: I believe the package to install is 'flash-plugin-nonfree' hence 'sudo apt-get install flash-plugin-nonfree'
<bobsomebody> jrib, yeah its on my todo i was just curious to see if there was another synergy user with an up-to-date (or more up-to) system than I have
<Eloi> #ubuntu-fr
<Threetimes> Hi, I'm using Opera (qt4 static build) in gnome. It's ugly. How do I let it use GTK+? qt4 should do this.
<Sjord> kam00zy: Not possible.
<kam00zy> aww
<kam00zy> why not? :(
<KewL_> has anybody compiled bluez
<Sjord> kam00zy: Maybe you can create an image which spans over both your monitors.
<bobsomebody> kam00zy, unless your running the old xinerama setups i think the only way to do it is like sjord said
<bobsomebody> i think xrandr (or something like that) replaced xinerama as of 7.10
<imc_> jrib - it was .nautilus causing all the ruckus. Thanks to you and to Slart for the patient help
<Threetimes> Hi, I'm using Opera (qt4 static build) in gnome. It's ugly. How do I let it use GTK+? qt4 should do this.
<Sjord> Threetimes: Have you tried in ##opera?
<Threetimes> Sjord: not yet, I didn't knew there's a opera channe; :p
<grawity> Threetimes: There's an Opera IRC network, even
<antoranz> Hi, guys!
<antoranz> I'm sorry, do you know how to convert an RSA key to PKCS?
<Corbeau> hi all
<bobsomebody> hello
<cousin_luigi> hello
<cousin_luigi> can you recommend a tray-iconifier extension for thunderbird?
<Joeseph> waters: What commands have you tried running at the prompt?  Have you tried starting gnome, the display manager, or the login screen?
<waters> Joeseph: . No ..
<linkdd> hi
<Joeseph> waters: Try sudo gdm.
<blabj> Hello, I'm having some problems installing wine on Jaunty 64bit
<blabj> It's saying it's failing to get dependancies
<jrib> blabj: pastebin
<blabj> sec
<waters> running
<waters> already running
<linkdd> I search to mount my external HD formatted as UFS filesystem, but the actual kernel support is only in Read-Only
<Lemonzest> cousin_luigi: rawr
<billybigrigger> blabj::: add the wino repos, and sudo apt-get install wine
<blabj> http://pastebin.ca/1465054
<Joeseph> waters: It says that it is already running?
<linkdd> I try to recompile the kernel with the write-support
<linkdd> but I have this error :
<cousin_luigi> Lemonzest: meow
<waters> yes .. and with startx
<blabj> I've added repos from budgetdedicated
<superbeef> Would one consider the /etc/init.d/networking script to have a bug if restarting networking does not remove interfaces previously defined in /etc/networ/interfaces?   (in this case, I removed an alias from my interfaces definition, but the aliased interface was not removed when I restarted, causing a conflict)
<blabj> and yes i added the jaunty list :/
<jrib> blabj: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list*
<blabj> kk
<jrib> !who | blabj
<ubottu> blabj: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<linkdd> the compilation failed at kernel/bounds.c
<zanberdo> question: can I upgrade my existing install (ubuntu 8.10) from 32bit to 64bit or do I have to do a fresh install?
<jrib> zanberdo: fresh install
<blabj> Okay ubottu
<zanberdo> jrib, ok, that's what I thought. thanks
<Joeseph> waters: What does typing 'gedit' do? how about 'nano'?
<waters> that all works
<kandinski> I have a fresh install of jaunty with a problem: X starts but I only see the cursor on a black background. Intrepid worked fine on the same hardware (a centrino laptop with a nvidia geforce go 5200). Can anybody help me get to my Gnome desktop?
<Zathara> Anyone, can tell me. How to block usb devices on the ubuntu?
<Corbeau> block usb device -->  fstab ?
<Joeseph> waters: So 'gedit' brought up a window?
<Zathara> Corbeau: how?
<Sjord> Zathara: Remove kernel drivers
<blabj> jrib: http://pastebin.ca/1465059
<waters> sorry .. no .. gedit did not .. cannot open display
<tunnlrat> Well i broke ubuntu
<tunnlrat> >.<
<jerz> hi
<jrib> blabj: confirm you have nothing in /etc/apt/sources.list.d?
<Corbeau> good idea Sjord, but if he wants use usb later, he must rebuild kernel
<tunnlrat> Note for everyone that wants to try Dual booting different versions of linux, install ubuntu last, cause it fixes everything else and makes them all work lol
<Zathara> Sjord: i won't this.. =\ i need fast soluction for on and off... you no?
<nicolas2> hi everyone
<blabj> jrib: contains "winehq.list"
<jrib> blabj: pastebin
<Corbeau> with fstab, you can set rule for mounting device, i think you can set specific rules to unaible mount on USB
<Zathara> Corbeau: how to block device usb on the fstab. For example: just root can mount usb devices
<Sjord> Zathara: Maybe you can disable automounting.
<blabj> jrib: only line uncommented is "deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt jaunty main #WineHQ - Ubuntu 9.04 "Jaunty Jackalope" "
<Joeseph> waters: Okay.   What I would do, is start a thread on the ubuntuforums.  That way, you can have all your info in one place, and can easily bring people back up to speed with your problem.  I also find larger problems are more likely to be dealt with in the forums.  I would put your most relevant hardware to. (CPU, Graphics Card, RAM, maybe monitor if you want to.
<jrib> blabj: apt-cache policy ia32-libs
<blabj> pastebin that?
<Joeseph> waters: It's not as immediate, but I bet you'll get some answers within a day or two.  Keep trying here to.
<jrib> blabj: sure
<tunnlrat> Joeseph, I did what i told you i was going to do this morning and broke my system, installed mandriva on a separate HD, re-installed Ubuntu and it fixed both and now i can boot into either
<blabj> jrib: http://pastebin.ca/1465062
<waters> ok .. thanks for your time
<Corbeau> fstab : http://f3wm.free.fr/linux/fstab.html
<blabj> Looks like OVH (my hosting suppliers...) are getting in the way?
<choi> kandinski: i think many people experienced the same problem upgrading, although i don't know anything about it, I saw a lot of them on the forums
<Joeseph> tunnlrat: Well.... That's good that it is fixed..... I hope I didn't brake your system by my suggestions though!
<jrib> blabj: why do you say that?
<blabj> jrib: well they seem to be adding a lot of their own repos?
<tunnlrat> Joeseph, Naw i broke itmyself by accident lol i let mandriva mess with the partitions, once i did a repair install with Ubuntu it actually fixed the boot loader list and i can now boot into either, imma try add Fedora onto my third drive and see if i can boot all 3, all i can say though is ubuntu is awesome, it fixed itself and mandriva
<jrib> blabj: what happens when you do « sudo apt-get install ia32-libs »?
<Joeseph> tunnlrat: Nice.  Good luck.
<blabj> jrib: various unmet dependancies, will pastebin them now
<rubystallion> Normally in nautilus I could press the first letter of a file or directory to select it. Now it doesn't work anymore. How can I correct this?
<jrib> blabj: run sudo apt-get update first and include that
<blabj> jrib: pastebin you the ssh log of running apt-get update?
<blabj> Or re-run apt-get instal ia32-libs, jrib ?
<Eloi> #ubuntu-fr
<jrib> blabj: pastebin the output of « sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install ia32-libs »
<vassler> Can someone tell me if my streaming video playback is jerky, sound is okay, i believe its software related, anyone with an idea? ubuntu 9.04
<tunnlrat> vassler, what program are you using to watch the videos
<blabj> jrib: http://pastebin.ca/1465073
<tunnlrat> vassler, and what kind of video, video from a dvd in the drive something from youtube or a video right off your HD?
<AceKing> Hi everyone.. Does anyone know how to change the number of "Recent Documents" listed in places?
<vassler> tunnlrat: when I use firefox and look at video from youtube.com
<jrib> blabj: sudo apt-get install lib32gcc1
<tunnlrat> vassler, have you tried just using movie player to watch videos off youtube??
<Xeccos> i no longer have permission to use sudoers file (so I can't sudo),  gdm can't start, nor can avahi (which might be stopping dbus), and if i 'startx' keyboard and mouse stop working, help would be appreciated, thx
<vassler> tunnlrat: I wouldn't know how?
<blabj> jrib: still saying it needs dependencies to install that: gcc-4.3-base, libc6-i386
<tunnlrat> vassler, its under applications>sound&video and its called movie player
<kandinski> choi: thanks, but I can't find any advice on how to fix it, all I get is people having the problem on intel platforms during the beta
<blabj> jrib: in particular: gcc-4.3-base (= 4.3.2-2ubuntu9) but 4.3.3-5ubuntu4 is to be installed
<chattogirl> hi all - anyone familar with acx_mac80211 wlan stack drivers?
<jrib> blabj: cool, apt-cache policy gcc-4.3-base
<thiebaude> ActionParsnip: bonjour
<tunnlrat> vassler, if you click on the playlist drop down menu, you can use it to search youtube, it will buffer videos before playing them didn't give me as much problems as running right off firefox
<blabj> jrib: http://pastebin.ca/1465075
<Xeccos> (linuxmint 7, which is based on ubuntu 9.04)
<tunnlrat> vassler, you might want to look into getting VLC, the codecs that come along with that solve alot of video issues as well
<kandinski> choi: yay empty xorg.conf
<jrib> blabj: now, why is a version installed later than what is in your repos?
<scorpionica> hello, can anybody help with installing skype on ubuntu jaunty?
<Dr_Willis> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<choi> kandinski: whoa.
<jrib> blabj: did you change mirrors recently?
<ActionParsnip> hola
<scorpionica> cheers bud
<blabj> jrib: It's a very new installation, the only repos I've added are budgetdedicated.com's
<jrib> blabj: pick a better repository mirror.  Yours is outdated
<chattogirl> need help - with acx wlan card - ndis does only crap wont connect
<kandinski> choi: whoa indeed, this is a fresh, totally unmessed with install
<marko-_-> what the hell is wrong with jaunty ? no offence but nothing works
<jrib> marko-_-: ask a specific question if you want help
<Dr_Willis> marko-_-:  ive had no problems with it.. so whatever...  see what jrib  said.
<kandinski> net install too, so it can't be that I have old media with old buggy files
<marko-_-> i can install stuf only with apt-get, add/remove just says it can't install the packages and synaptic doesn't even load
<blabj> jrib: could you suggest a better mirror or should i just google around a bit?
<kabboo> hey i bought a new laptop before 1 month it came with vista  and then i removed it an installed ubuntu but the bluetooth isnt working
<jrib> blabj: system -> administration -> software sources  can :)
<choi> kandinski: video problem. maybe something wrong with the cd?
<blabj> I don't have physical access to the box, at the moment im doing it all through ssh :/
<choi> kandinski: was the livecd working when you tried it?
<marko-_-> i downloaded the flash viewer from adobe and want to load it the GUI program just dissapears after i type my password and with dpkg it just says "error were encounared"
<marko-_-> so please, hep.
<marko-_-> help*
<vassler> tunnlrat: thanks for the help, this will work great. :)
<tunnlrat> marko-_-, i haven't had any problems with jaunty i just did a full install added my wine stuff etc downloaded added adobe through synaptic and world of warcraft is download/installing
<marko-_-> it was a clean install with all the partitions formated only /homenot
<blabj> Sorry jrib wasn't sure if you got that: I don't have physical access to the box, at the moment im doing it all through ssh :/
<tunnlrat> vassler, excellent!!! enjoy bud
<AceKing> Does anyone know how to change the number of "Recent Documents" listed in "Places"? Or even delete "Recent Documents"?
<Joeseph> Does Thunderbird use Jaunty's notification system?
<kandinski> choi: I have no optic drive, so I did a PXE install
<gartral> Is this warning something I need too worry about?
<blabj> jrib: And can't install vnc because it's telling me it's missing dependancies, lmao
<jrib> blabj: use us.archive.ubuntu.com if you are in the US
<gartral> http://gar.pastebin.com/f51f02d02 <.< sorry
<marko-_-> i can install stuf only with apt-get, add/remove just says it can't install the packages and synaptic doesn't even load. i downloaded the flash viewer from adobe and want to load it the GUI program just dissapears after i type my password and with dpkg it just says "error were encountared".
<marko-_-> ^ help:)
<blabj> jrib: gb.archive... for UK right?
<bullgard4> 'man ekiga': "Ekiga supports CALL TO URLs". What is a 'CALL TO URL'?
<Xeccos> I was trying to install the driver package for one of my printers (samsung CLP-510), but the installation froze trying to restart CUPS; at that point I couldn't sudo, so I couldn't kill it; I rebooted and thought I would just be able to try again, but now gdm and avahi don't start, but if I login from command line and 'startx' keyboard and mouse are nonfunctional (can't return to console with ctrl+alt+f1/f2/etc. , can't turn o
<Xeccos> n numlock)
<jrib> blabj: yep
<Dr_Willis> I just normally 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras' and it grabs flash and some other parts i always want.
<tunnlrat> AceKing, open places > recent documents and when you mouse over it, the bottom will give you the option to wipe your recent documents
<Dr_Willis> No need to go  to the adobe site
<Dragon-Do> Ubuntu -.-
<marko-_-> Dr_Willis, that's not the point, everyting else is not working !
<marko-_-> sorry for the !
<Dragon-Do> On ubuntu u cant fking install anything
<Dr_Willis> marko-_-:  you asked how to do a specific thing.. i answered you. as for the apt stuff goofing up no idea. run the progs from a terminal and look for error messages
<jrib> !software > Dragon-Do
<ubottu> Dragon-Do, please see my private message
<jrib> !language | Dragon-Do
<ubottu> Dragon-Do: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<AceKing> tunnirat: I know how to do that, I would like to do away with it all together
<kabboo> my bluetooth isnt working i need help
<choi> kadinsky: i see. sorry i think its a bit complicated for me. :( i don't even know what's in xorg.conf. it was auto configured on mine
<AceKing> tunnirat: It doesn't show up in "Menu edit" either
<Dragon-Do> wertyuioplkjhgfnafkdsngjdsfsdfngfskængjfnalerngjfdæsdfngjrldsnfgjelsndfgrslfdngmfd-sd-f,gnfmds-dmfngmf,ds-,dfngmf,-s,mdsfngmf,ds-s-,dfmgnmf,-s,mdngm,f-s,sdfngfms-dfgmnghfkle,4mtnbgyvcuidlrt,mnbyv5enfhybuvikldfmngbtmenfhgyukf,drmtnhbghjk,l.lkjhgfdfghøåpoiupytroewiquahsfdgfhgjhkn-mb,nv.c,vxbcmzsfreiytfhvn.kgøtup nbjkglyui bh,cyuk ncvgdvtnddbsxykrjl,gtdcxdgm,ncvm ,nbv,mvbxzxcvbnm,,mhgfdsertyhujhn
<tunnlrat> AceKing, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=556592
<Dr_Willis> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<pumpkinseed> Hello Everyone. I just installed the new Linux 2.6.28-13-generic Kernel in Ubuntu (I'm running 9.04 64bit). After restarting my sound stopped working. My sound card is a Sound Blaster Audigy 4. Can anyone help?
<AceKing> tunnirat: Thanks
<tunnlrat> AceKing, Np =)
<petx> !netmask
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netmask
<chattogirl> http://pastebin.com/m248c0f65
<chattogirl> my fault?
<sipior> chattogirl: you might try posting that in #ubuntu-de, the error messages are a little hard to make out :-)
<chattogirl> ohh ok sorry - went back later
<megapowa> hy
<drummrx> hello
<soa> how to change enviromental vairables on ubuntu?
<drummrx> have a question when someone gets the time
<Sjord> soa: export VAR=123
<apollo13> soa: as you'd do it on every other linux system
<roobly_roo> soa: You'll probably want to export their values from your local bashrc
<apollo13> drummrx: don't ask to ask, just ask
<del_diablo> where is the config files for startup, icons, themes, mouse cursors located? Ubuntu using openbox
<Joeseph> !ask | drummrx
<ubottu> drummrx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wubrgamer> Is there a way to minimize totem to the system tray?
<soa> no i just want change my language to utf8 as default
<megapowa> can anyone help me to install a hp laserjet 1020 printer I tried this : http://www.linuxhaxor.net//2008/01/10/installing-hp-laserjet-1020-on-ubuntu/ but it worked only once
<del_diablo> wubrgamer: alltray?
<drummrx> thanks. Have 9.04 on a laptop. Having an issue with Ubuntu not turning on the cpu fan so it overheats quick
<del_diablo> wubrgamer: its a app
<megapowa> I have 9.04 ubuntu
<drummrx> Is there an app that solves this?
<gartral> http://gar.pastebin.com/f51f02d02 <- should I be worried about this before I restart my computer?
<cyberghoser1> drummrx - what laptop do you use?
<wubrgamer> del_diablo: I would prefer a native to the program solution
<del_diablo> wubrgamer: well.......... its purpose to is shove stuff into the tray
<Joeseph> drummrx: Out of curiosity, do you know if that happened on previous version of ubuntu ?
<drummrx> gateway - mx6439
<Dr_Willis> del_diablo:  i would have to say check the openbox docs/guides to set openbox themes.. that would mainly controll the window-title/border decoratons. for gnome apps you sould still use the gnome tools to set the other parts/themes used.
<wubrgamer> del_diablo: is there no way to do this natively though?
<drummrx> apparently it was doing ths with 8.04 as well
<Dr_Willis> alltray is a handy tool.
<cyberghoser1> drummrx - but you have acpi on it?
<bin1010> d
<Xeccos> should I repeat my issue or wait patiently?
<del_diablo> Dr_Willis: already did <.< having scim in and out of my system made it worse on the top of that
<drummrx> it's a very limited bios so there wasn't a setting for it
<cyberghoser1> drummrx - Fn keys work?
<drummrx> yes
<Dr_Willis> del_diablo:  i never use scim - so cant help there.. last time i even saw/used scim i dident need it.. and it kept running.. so i removed it.
<del_diablo> Dr_Willis: And i already edited all config files that is suppose to work, meaning theere is some "special" config files in buntu i need to figure out
<cyberghoser1> drummrx - can you check your temp with lm_sensors?
<del_diablo> Dr_Willis: ops, my mispelling. SLIM
<waters> OK ... get this error .. (EE) intel(0):Failed to pin front buffer: Cannot allocate memory ...
<soa> how to set utf8 as default ubuntu language type?
<drummrx> think so, let me boot it back up...it will shut down quick due to heat
<drummrx> even with cooler under it
<cyberghoser1> drummrx - it seems your fan is broken
<drummrx> works under the win7 boot
<cyberghoser1> drummrx - have you access to it? try clean your laptop with something
<lwells> When I use Evolution, my system freezes up and I have to shut down the computer, what could be causing that?
<drummrx> soon as Ubuntu is loading it stops
<thiebaude> waters: i had that error before in 9.04 when x would freeze
<drummrx> did that
<lwells> I am on 9.04
<megapowa> can somebody help me?
<drummrx> not a hardware issue. That's what I thought at first too
<waters> hell .. i can't even get it to boot
<Slade> What is the repository address for gnome ?
<soa> how to set utf8 as default ubuntu language type?
<cyberghoser1> drummrx - can you make a test with geekbench to see if it will crash?
<flacom> hey all... my system was shutdown in the wrong way, now when I boot is asking me the root password for mantenance, I give that... reboot but is asking me again and again... any ideas?
<phaidros> how do i disable compiz on command line?
<thiebaude> waters: intel integrated graphics?
<waters> yes
<Threetimes> Hi, I'm using Opera (qt4 static build) in gnome. It's ugly. How do I let it use GTK+? qt4 should do this.
<thiebaude> yep, i have 80815
<Xeccos> no answer means repeat..
<Xeccos> I was trying to install the driver package for one of my printers (samsung CLP-510), but the installation froze trying to restart CUPS; at that point I couldn't sudo, so I couldn't kill it; I rebooted and thought I would just be able to try again, but now gdm and avahi don't start, but if I login from command line and 'startx' keyboard and mouse are nonfunctional (can't return to console with ctrl+alt+f1/f2/etc. , can't turn o
<Xeccos> n numlock)
<Guest86176> hello ppl, help pls with skype. It worked and suddenly it stopped working. I mean the microphone. When I make the test call, after recording voice, I hear 2 beeps and that's it...no recorded voice, no nothin
<misha> hi need network help - setting up moto q9c to share internet with jaunty
<Slade> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<Padhu> Hi to all
<phaidros> how do i disable compiz on command line?
<cyberghoser1> Hi Padhu
<waters> so how did u get around it?
<wildc4rd> evening all
<Threetimes> phaidros: metacity --replace
<phaidros> Threetimes: thanx, didn't think of that :)
<roobly_roo> soa: utf8 is not a language; it's a character set.  Maybe check in the font section?
<thiebaude> waters: this is what i did,  sudo edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and added "DRI" "off"  and added Options to device section
<waters> Intel 82845g
<cyberghoser1> Threetimes - metacity --replace will only change window decoration right?
<gartral> Xeccos: at console, login and type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Threetimes> cyberghoser1: yes
<drummrx> no go on lm_sensors
<cyberghoser1> Threetimes - but compiz is still enabled
<Threetimes> !metacity
<del_diablo> What settings in /etc is controlling: mouse cursors, icons, themes, etc?
<thiebaude> waters: i still have to have that in my xorg.conf
<Xeccos> gotta reboot to do that, brb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metacity
<Slade> phaidros: why do u want to do it via command line. Go to System, Administration, and Sessions
<Slade> take it out from there
<phaidros> Threetimes: doesn't help. for that I'd have to be inside X. but I am on Console, so where is compiz set?
<Slade> or, on command line, killall -9 compiz
<cyberghoser1> drummrx - try a geekbench it will load your cpu at 100%
<Threetimes> cyberghoser1: no, you'll replace compiz with metacity.
<Dr_Willis> metacity --replace
<Dr_Willis> is handy
<drummrx> that's a new one to me...is that the actual command?
<cyberghoser1> Threetimes - You can do that on the compiz fusion icon also
<Threetimes> phaidros: metacity --replace --display=:0
<phaidros> Slade: I would if my X wouldn't die in white screen :)
<phaidros> Threetimes: thx, I'll try
<Dr_Willis> Fusion-icon is a 'must' have tool :)
<transMIssion> Good morning
<cyberghoser1> drummrx - no you have to download it, google it
<Threetimes> cyberghoser1: the icon essiantially does the same as my commands
<cyberghoser1> Threetimes - Yup :)
<transMIssion> how can I set my irc status to "away"?
<fuffalo> My firefox won't start because I "have another instance running already", and when i do sudo kill XXXXX, it accepts the command but doesn't actually kill firefox...any ideas?
<misha> hi need network manager help - setting up auto rndis0
<drummrx> ok can do that
<^Migs^> transMIssion, try #irc
<Pici> fuffalo: killall firefox
<transMIssion> #irc
<cyberghoser1> drummrx - It will make a test on your cpu and will stress it a lot, you may see temperature grow up
<fuffalo> did that, it's still running =/
<transMIssion> hm doesnt work
<v3rtyx> killall -KILL firefox
<dansku> where is the iptables-config in ubuntu?
<Slade> phaidros: on the command line, do killall -9 compiz
<Slade> see if that lets you get into X
<fuffalo> v3rtyx: did that, still running
<ralphie> hello all, when i installed ubuntu minimal. i accidently selected us-intl as my keyboard type. how do i change that?
<v3rtyx> ctrl+alt+esc ?
<transMIssion> ^Migs^:  you mean the channel right? Its empty...
<Slade> ralphie: go to system, preferences, keyboard
<drummrx> ok bouncing 42c-45c
<ralphie> Slade: im sorry, i installed minimal. i dont have any of that, where is the xorg configuration file?
<phaidros> Threetimes: worked, thanx, now I can disable it permanently via menu.
<Slade> ralphie: usually in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cyberghoser1> drummrx - it might go much up, wait until it finish
<^Migs^> transMIssion, here you go: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=set+irc+status+to+away
<ralphie> thx
<Xeccos> gartral, ok, I cannot sudo, but i can su; i ran that line from su and it failed (Starting Gnome Display Manager...    [Fail])
<sipior> fuffalo: firefox uses a lock file, which sometimes sticks around if the browser crashes. look for it in your .mozilla/firefox/<profileid> directory. remove it and try again.
<ralphie> not there :(
<Xeccos> (it says permission denied regarding the sudoers file)
<gartral> Xeccos: this is far beyond me, I recmmend a reinstall..
<sipior> fuffalo: or have you verified that a firefox process is actually running? (the error message is not proof that another firefox process is actually running)
<UltimateMacUser1> hi hi... is there a Mac / PPC port ofr Ubuntu v9?
<transMIssion> ^Migs^: kind of you
<Pici> ^Migs^: Please don't do that, this is a support channel and that is not helpful.
<Xeccos> gartral, alright, thx for trying
<roobly_roo> Xeccos: What's the problem you're having?
<fuffalo> sipior, i'm dong ps -efa | grep firefox, and it seems to be running with the id 27689
<fuffalo> I just removed the profile folder and tried again, and it's still running
<Pici> Slade: I'd be more than happy to answer you here though.
<Xeccos> roobly_roo, gdm can't start, I can't sudo, if i 'startx' keyboard and mouse don't work to sum it up
<sipior> fuffalo: what's the process status from ps?
<myself> hey transmission do you know how to get a script working in transmission
<v3rtyx> logout and login :>
<phaidros> hm, ok thats not permanent. where exactly (not xinit, there is none :) .. is compiz set? somewhere in .gnome ?
<fuffalo> sipior, is that the column after the pid?
<Pici> Slade: We do not release new gnome versions within a release, you'd have to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu if you wanted the latest version of Gnome.
<v3rtyx> pa
<sipior> fuffalo: no, just give the whole line, please.
<fuffalo> kirk     27689     1  0 08:15 ?        00:00:00 /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.11/firefox
<Xeccos> also eth0 doesn't work anymore (so i can't ssh into it), so it takes me a minute to run upstairs to the computer to try stuff (not that its a problem, just that it takes me a minute)
<cyberghoser1> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<sipior> fuffalo: can you try "ps auxww | grep firefox"?
<Slade> Pici, but it wont hurt anything to download and compile from their website, right?
<mkirk> jaunty server occasionally (~once per week) crashes. I suspect it has something to do with my marvel sky 2 gigabit ethernet card
<fuffalo> kirk     27689  0.0  1.0 102316 37816 ?        D    08:15   0:00 /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.11/firefox
<roobly_roo> Xeccos: This sounds like a problem with init.d.  What were you doing before this happened?
<Pici> Slade: It could break your gnome install.
<Threetimes> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Slade> Pici: ok, then no doing that :)
<drummrx> ok
<cyberghoser1> my issue is to make the network places that i can access permanent on desktop as shortcut, anyone to enlight me?
<drummrx> bounced between 58c-60c
<Xeccos> roobly_roo, I was installing the driver package for one of my printers (samsung clp-510), it froze trying to restart CUPS, at that point I couldnt sudo anymore
<Dr_Willis> mkirk:  ive seen a great many 'error message'   in various linux distros   with my marvel sky chipset card.  So it could be.
<cyberghoser1> drummrx - so your temp is ok
<Xeccos> roobly_roo, i tried rebooting and thats where I am now
<sipior> fuffalo: hmm...uninterruptible. is there are a lot of hard drive activity at the moment?
<Morph`> howdy foilks
<max_> Всем привет!
 * Morph` stabs his typist.
<fuffalo> sip, as best i can see/hear there isn't
<drummrx> yeah with the makeshift cooler it is...usually it's on for about 5 min and shuts down
<Joeseph> cyberghoser1: What kind of remote locations? You can edit the /etc/fstab to have remote locations, and they will often then appear on the desktop.
<mkirk> can someone recommend a gigabit card with good linux support?
<max_> D-Link
<drummrx> it seriously looks like a frenkenstein system right now
<roobly_roo> Xeccos: Eh, that's not good.  Have you tried booting up under a previous kernel version?
<mkirk> are there any NIC companies with open specs?
<misha> privet max
<drummrx> a*
<cyberghoser1> drummrx - thats weird
<cyberghoser1> drummrx - your laptop is on the cooler right now?
<^Migs^> Pici: How was that not helpful?
<drummrx> the bios is the issue. So I was hoping to get around it inside ubuntu and tell the system to somehow say fan always on
<max_> Я так понял канал предназначен для обсуждений и помощи пользователям?
<Xeccos> roobly_roo, i'm not aware of a previous kernel version on my system, how would I go about doing that?
<Pici> !en | max_
<ubottu> max_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<drummrx> most of the google for the subject took me to stuff for 7.10
<blabj> jrib: Hey mate, I didn't say thanks before. so cheers. new repo's added, wine installed, all is well with the world! nice one mate
<cyberghoser1> drummrx - can you not upgrade your bios ?
<^Migs^> First link on that site contains the answer to his question.  I'm also introducing him to how he can use search engines can be useful for retrieving information.
<drummrx> still didn't give me an option when I got the latest one
<max_> Ok, thenks
<^Migs^> With any luck, in the future he will use his search engine of choice, so we can focus on more relevant questions in here that are actually Ubuntu-related
<misha> is there really  russian on #ubuntu - cause Im willing to type in russian to get help woith network manager
<Dr_Willis> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<max_> ru
<cyberghoser1> drummrx - i don't know what bios firmware you got, but seems a fan problem since on the cooler it doesnt crash
<roobly_roo> Xeccos: You'd find it in the Grub menu; I'm not sure if by default Ubuntu has more than one available, but each time your kernel is updated it keeps the prior version.
<drummrx> XD...you'd have to see the cooler I had to make. Plus the chassis is pretty much dismantled at this point
<roobly_roo> Xeccos: At reboot you should either see the menu, or a 'Press Esc for boot options' should flash by.
<drummrx> not too practical on the road
<Xeccos> roobly_roo, there are only three options in the grub menu, the main one, a Rescue one, and the windows one
<fuffalo> sipior: anything else I can try?  Or do I need to reboot?
<cyberghoser1> drummrx - well i kinda had some problems of high temp but even when it hit 80c on hot weather it didnt crash, thats why on yours its weird
<thiebaude> Xeccos: did you delete older kernels?
<drummrx> yeah. My HP handles it much better than the GW
<cyberghoser1> drummrx - hmm can you try xp on dual boot ?
<Xeccos> thiebaude, no, this is a pretty new install, started with 9.04 (i should mention it is actually linux mint 7 which is based on 9.04)
<drummrx> have win7 on dual boot
<cyberghoser1> drummrx - does it crash at all?
<sebsebseb> !mint | Xeccos
<ubottu> Xeccos: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<drummrx> nope, fan runs fine with 7
<sipior> fuffalo: if you set the variable MOZ_NO_REMOTE via "export MOZ_NO_REMOTE=1", and then start firefox from the terminal, does it allow you to choose a profile?
<sebsebseb> !mintsupport |  Xeccos
<ubottu> Xeccos: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<cyberghoser1> drummrx - so you know its something to do with ubuntu
<om26er> how to install linux linpus lite
<drummrx> yes
<om26er> on netbook
<om26er> so no cd rom
<cyberghoser1> drummrx - You may try some acpi utilities
<Alpha7> Is 9.10 out yet?
<Xeccos> alright, thx
<Alpha7> for beta or alpha
 * Morph` pokes his ubuntu box and ponders why it's running like ass.
<fuffalo> sipior: I typed "export MOZ_NO_REMOTE=1" then "firefox" and I'm getting the same existing firefox error as before
<thiebaude> alpha2
<sebsebseb> !language | Morph
<ubottu> Morph: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<drummrx> ok so there are some out there?
<om26er> !linpus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linpus
<designs703> Hi everyone. Anybody know of an FTP client with an mc-style interface?
<cyberghoser1> drummrx - I use specific for my netbook no sure they will work for yours
<muha> Hi i am new in ubuntu and "ofcourse" having problem can you help this noob
<chattogirl89898> http://pastebin.com/m636a9e3c
<om26er> !fedora
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<sebsebseb> muha: depends,  what are your issues?
<Pici> om26er: Linpus is not Ubuntu, Its probably best to seek out them for support.
<cyberghoser1> drummrx - on synaptic search for acpi maybe you get luck
<om26er> ok
<Pici> Alpha7: Alpha 2 was released, discussion and support for 9.10 in #ubuntu+1
<sipior> fuffalo: and you said you had moved the profile directory under .mozilla?
<drummrx> it's a poin in the right direction...thanks for all the advice
<fuffalo> I removed it
<thierry_> muha : don't ask to ask, just ask ;)
<cyberghoser1> drummrx - anytime :)
<muha> thank you
<fuffalo> the only thing left in the .mozilla/firefox folder is profiles.ini
<sipior> fuffalo: and if you move that file elsewhere?
<fuffalo> just tried that, same thign
<sipior> fuffalo: i hate to suggest a reboot, but that would probably be the quickest solution under the circumstances
<fuffalo> sipior: I appreciate all your help, I've got a lunch meeting I have to run to - I'll be back in an hour or so to try and get this...Thanks for your time though
<fuffalo> ya, i was trying to avoid a reboot, was hoping i'd learn something new ;p
<chattogirl89898> can anyone help me get that thing workin http://pastebin.com/m636a9e3c
<fuffalo> sipior: Thanks again :)
<chattogirl89898> acx_mac80211 damn old thing
<sipior> fuffalo: yep, no worries
<pumpkinseed> Hello everyone. I just installed the Linux 2.6.28-13-generic Kernel and after restarting my sound has stopped working. I am running Ubuntu 9.04 64bit and have a Sound Blaster Audigy 4. Can anyone help?
<PiotrK> !find magic | PiotrK
<ubottu> PiotrK: Found: libmagic-dev, libmagic1, python-magic, python-magic-dbg, xserver-xorg-video-neomagic (and 47 others)
<chattogirl89898> have u compiled alsa too you kernel as module?
<sebsebseb> pumpkinseed: there was a woman earlier with a similar issue,  I suggested trying  trying  the older kernel, but that didn't seem to do it.   Then I think she found  that her sound settings had been changed to something odd.
 * Morph` gets out his book o' linux and starts reading
<sebsebseb> pumpkinseed: similar issue?  the same issue even
<pumpkinseed> I tried using the old kernel and that didn't do it
<cyberghoser1> pumpkinseed - do you have sound at all or its low ?
<pumpkinseed> its very very low and garbled
<chattogirl89898> grep a git kernel and clone oldconfig - so copy that thing and try remake
<cyberghoser1> pumpkinseed - go into the sound applet on the panel and see line out if its on low
<chattogirl89898> or post <lsmod> to pastebin
<pumpkinseed> cyberghoser1: nope... all levels are okay... the sound is extremely garbled and low
<cyberghoser1> pumpkinseed - sudo apt-get install pavucontrol once istalled launch with: paman and try to increase
<musicpenguin> what command check how much video memory you have?
<ectospasm> musicpenguin: what chipset do you have?
<musicpenguin> p4
<ectospasm> the nvidia control will tell you that
<ectospasm> musicpenguin: video chipset
<need_help> hello, i have 3GB free i want to add them to swap partition since i add more RAM, how i can do this! how i can add these free disk to the swap parition thx =)
<musicpenguin> i think its a i915 not sure
<muha> I have difficulties whit instaling ati drivers i have same problem than this guy in post. There is answer but it is very much crypted please help me understand have  this guy named sciurognathis answer http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1164815&page=8 it is ati
<squeak> I installed XP in a virtualbox inside of Ubuntu 8.10 and there is no internet in it yet ipconfig brings up a ip I just can't go too any website...anyone have any ideas?
<musicpenguin> isnt there a command?
<pumpkinseed> paman doesn't have audio level controls in it
<ectospasm> need_help: make the 3GB partition swap using fdisk or some other tool, then swapon /path/to/swap/device
<sebsebseb> squeak: join #vbox for help with that
<need_help> ectospasm and the old swap will be added with the new?
<cyberghoser1> squeak - what network device you used on virtualbox?
<wubrgamer> why is xorg growing it's memory usage? it's using over 100 MB right now, it was running 70 last night, and I've since shut down many processes
<ectospasm> need_help: yep
<cyberghoser1> pumpkinseed - yes if you click on devices the choose the right device
<Tophu> I just set up dual booting ubuntu on myh hp touchsmart tx2 and was wondering if there are any packages I can install to get the touchscreen part working or the fingerprint reader
<squeak> cyberghoser1, I tried both of the devices listed in the network pc something I think and both are set too nat niehter work
<musicpenguin> ectospasm, do you know?
<pumpkinseed> PulseAudio Manager has 5 tabs: Server Information, Devices, Clients, Modules, Sample Cache
<need_help> ectospasm thx =) using swapon i add the path to the old swap or the new which i fdisk it ?
<pumpkinseed> got ya
<ectospasm> musicpenguin: nothing comes to mind, except maybe a grep through /var/log/messages
<_Kuba> hi
<cyberghoser1> squeak - do you got an ican of network on xp in vbox at all?
<sebsebseb> _Kuba: hi
<cyberghoser1> *icon
<ectospasm> ectospasm: or a grep through the Xorg log
<musicpenguin> ectospasm, i know theres a command cuz i seen someone use it..but i dont recall either
<squeak> cyberghoser1, no just the virtual box guest addons Icon
<xente> anyone here know how to install jspwiki?
<musicpenguin> and how do i  know if linux is using nvidia driver?
<pumpkinseed> everything is at 100%
<cyberghoser1> squeak - i mean next to the horloge in the taskbar
<pumpkinseed> But is sounds like i
<pumpkinseed> am tuning into radio or something
<cyberghoser1> pumpkinseed - maybe increase to 120%
<ectospasm> musicpenguin: you can check for the existence of the nvidia module:  lsmod | grep nvidia
<_Kuba> what is the best way to change size of my avi file (DV, 7GB) to something smaller, like DVD/CD size or network (youtube) movies size
<xente> or know where I can find instructions?
<xente> _Kuba: handbrake
<xente> _Kuba: or avidemux
<pumpkinseed> not helping... but I am definitely picking up radio signals
<cyberghoser1> pumpkinseed - or try system -> administration -> Hardware drivers to see if it finds newest for your audio device
<need_help> ectospasm thx =) using swapon i add the path to the old swap or the new which i fdisk it ? thx=)
<squeak> cyberghoser1, if you mean in ubuntu do I have internet yes and I have a wireless icon but in the virtual machine no network icon at all
<Dr_Willis> _Kuba:  theres large # of video tools out there.. winff is another  xente  mentioned others.. :)
<ectospasm> need_help: using swapon you'd specify the new swap
<Dr_Willis> _Kuba:  how long is the avi file? an hr? 20 min?
<cyberghoser1> squeak - what xp version iso did you use ?
<squeak> cyberghoser1, xp professional
<pumpkinseed> cyberghoser1: hardware drivers a no-go... only nvidia stuff in there
<musicpenguin> ectospasm, got it :)   lspci -v -s
<Scunizi> I tried copy-ing my /home to an external usb (/home is apx 110gigs).  It took hours and at the end froze with 20% left to copy.  What cli command or string of commands can I use to do a "diff" between the two directories including hidden directories to find out what the differences are and to copy only the remaining files over?
<cyberghoser1> squeak - in win xp on the virtual go to control panel, devices etc...and look if the virtual network card is recognized
<tunnlrat> _Kuba, your going to need to make sure you have some compression codecs installed such as Divx if your trying to shrink the size of a video
<musicpenguin> but it still doesnt tell me
<musicpenguin> hmmm
<ectospasm> musicpenguin: Ah, OK.  I don't remember lspci showing that info
<myself> if you're going to name yourself "transmission" you should be able to tell me stuff about how to do things with TRANSMISSION
<cyberghoser1> pumpkinseed - well thats strange, check in all your audio controls that nothing is muted
<ectospasm> musicpenguin: ...but of course I've never looked for it
<ltcabral> where can i ask about createrepo?
<myself> just like if you name yourself "linux" you better know everything about linux, and as I name myself myself, i know everything about you
<musicpenguin> ectospasm, i think its under prefectable
<squeak> cyberghoser1, it shows a card listed...does it matter that its showing a Ethernet card and I am using wireless
<_Kuba> Dr_Willis: 40 minutes
<ectospasm> myself: huh?
<ltcabral> does createrepo makes repodata/primary.xml.gz for packages that i created manually?
<_Kuba> Dr_Willis: ie. 30 *
<cyberghoser1> squeak - normally it should show a wireless too, if you set it in virtualbox settings
<need_help> ectospasm need to ask you once i make /home parition and add old /home to new /home partition , i reboot after i re-log give me error ./netuilis something like that and say make permission 644 , i did and same error give , i delete user and home folder and create till it work! how to fix this thing thanks =0
<Dr_Willis> _Kuba:  dependoing on the res and codec you can get  that down to  under 700mb eaially enough.
<ectospasm> need_help: normally you don't add to a /home partition (unless you use LVM like I do)
<musicpenguin> if i have 256 prefetchable video memory why does blender still stay up after i closed it
<ectospasm> musicpenguin: it probably has nothing to do with video RAM
<pumpkinseed> i fixed it
<cyberghoser1> pumpkinseed - glad to read it :)
<pumpkinseed> amixer set -Dhw:0 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack',0 unmute
<pumpkinseed> that command did it
<musicpenguin> ectospasm, then what?
<need_help> ectospasm how to use LVM ?
<musicpenguin> ectospasm, i was on jaunty yesterday but blender was really garbled so i had to go back to 8.10...
<ectospasm> need_help: you need to install Ubuntu using the alternate CD
<ectospasm> musicpenguin: I dunno, I've never used blender
<msaraujo> which is a good book for ubuntu server administration?
<musicpenguin> ectospasm, oh ok..thanks though :)
<Hodapp> Blender is fun.
<gogeta> blarg]
<gogeta> lol
<musicpenguin> Hodapp, it is
<Scunizi> msaraujo: Beginning Ubuntu Server Adin.  by van vugt .. available at B&N
<toenail> got a question if i did sudo aptitude install ubuntustudio-desktop to install studio do i just do sudo aptitude uninstall ubuntustudio-desktop to remove , it because im having sound problems
<toenail> so i would rather go back to regular ubuntu
<InfoMoMo> Hey guys! Has anyone updated their GRUB to GRUB2 ? Thanks
<ectospasm> toenail: aptitude -y remove ubuntustudio-desktop
<gogeta> toenail you can also check the sound settings lol
<msaraujo> Scunizi: and a really good one for shell scripting skills?
<musicpenguin> how do you test a memory module...right now im at 512 cuz if i add both i get errors and linux wont load
<thiebaude> InfoMoMo: is it in synaptic?
<gogeta> msaraujo making a shell script is easy
<Dr_Willis> musicpenguin:  the memtest item in the grub menus on most disrto/live cds is handy for that
<ectospasm> msaraujo: the O'Reilly Bash book is good
<msaraujo> humm
<Dr_Willis> O'Reilly Bash book - is a must get
<gogeta> just make a text file with the commands you whant then chmod +x it
<musicpenguin> Dr_Willis, oh ok thanks...ill have to do that then :)
<musicpenguin> bbl :)
<thiebaude> !grub2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub2
<rubydiam_> guys.. is there any good torrent web interface .. which I can control from web
<toenail> i did , problem is  im using alsa i have 3 sound cards installed , tring to record multiple instruments on different tracks , so if one wolume is lower than the other at the time of recording it i can just adjust the volume and wont have to rerecord
<InfoMoMo> thiebaude: not yet, i will check
<thiebaude> ok, thanks
<Dr_Willis> rubydiam_:  many torrent clienbts have a web interface.. transmission does. and ktorrent does also
<gogeta> rubydiam yes
<Dr_Willis> 'web interface .. which I can control from web
<rubydiam_> Dr_Willis: I will be installing on my slicehost slice
<iceroot> i want to make a screenshot (area) like in kde. what is that app called from kde? or how to get it in gnome?
<Dr_Willis> :) thats... made me chuckly.
<gogeta> utorrent has web ingterface supporrt
<Dr_Willis> rubydiam_:  that  maens very little to me...
<rubydiam_> so there will be no gui available
 * bc is terrified to upgrade the kernel after reading the channel for the last couple months
<ectospasm> iceroot: hit printscreen
<Dr_Willis> rubydiam_:  install vnc, and you can get a remote gui. :)
<rubydiam_> Dr_Willis: which one is good web interface
<Dr_Willis> rubydiam_:  they all work fine for my needs.. try them out and see
<Hodapp> pffft, I upgraded my kernel the first time when I was 15 and the only thing that took awhile was the compilation
<iceroot> ectospasm: i want the program from kde when i hit print there
<need_help> how can i know if this is in RAID ?
<fullmetalj> Hi, is any one on umuntu run mail server
<InfoMoMo> thiebaude: it is in synaptic
<sebsebseb> bc: if you do a kernel upgrade from the repo,  you should still have the old one staill availalbe as well, so if any problems
<iceroot> ectospasm: ro select an area, window or fullscreen
<thiebaude> InfoMoMo: thanks
<ectospasm> iceroot: the screenshot tool should have that in it.
<_Tristan> sometimes my graphics settings reset on their own and all my windows consolidate to my first desktop. My compiz settings also are forgotten. How do I fix this?
<bc> Hodapp: same here, but with the nvidia problems lately in 9.04 I'm a little gun shy
<gogeta> bc you can remove the old one later
<iceroot> ectospasm: cant see it in 8.04 gnome if i press print
<Scunizi> bc: if you've installed an nvidia driver downloaded direct from nvidia then download the latest and be prepaired to reinstall it.
<bc> sebsebseb, gogeta: sounds like a plan
<ectospasm> iceroot: printscreen
<iceroot> ectospasm: i want to select an area like in kde!
<ectospasm> the key on the keyboad that says "PrintScreen/SysRq"
<bc> Scunizi: I install nvidia driver from hardware detection in system menu
<iggy1> hello, i need some help :( my nvidia drivers dont work.. i always get black screen after reboot.. i tried other drivers but its always the same.. booting, splash, black screen.. the monitor seems working (LED is green; no warning like "no signal") but theres no output at all :(
<iceroot> ectospasm: if i press print in kde, there a three options, fullscree, window and area which i can select
<Scunizi> bc: then you should be fine. you might consider installing dkms from the repos as well.  That will help things that have a kernel mod automatically redo the mod on a new kernel.
<ectospasm> iceroot: if you're in GNOME, try Applications > Accessories > Take Screenshot
<iceroot> ectospasm: there is no area
<_Tristan> once in a while my graphics level resets to normal. How do I fix this?
<gogeta> iceroot install gimp
<ectospasm> iceroot: there is in Jaunty
<iceroot> gogeta: .....
<iceroot> ectospasm: http://plasma.kde.org/media/ksnapshot_kde4.png   ksnapshot it is called i see
<gogeta> lol
<ectospasm> iceroot: yeah, but you're asking about the Gnome screenshot tool
<iceroot> ectospasm: i am asking how to get the program from kde
<iceroot> ectospasm: but now i have it
<gogeta> LOL
<wubrgamer> why is X leaking memory?
<wubrgamer> it's using like
<wubrgamer> 100MB
<gogeta> gimp works
<wubrgamer> is that normal?
<ectospasm> iceroot: oh, OK
<FloodBot1> wubrgamer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_Tristan> my graphics level keeps reseting. How do I stop it?
<zett> lo hai ppl
<wubrgamer> how much memory should I be using for X?
<ectospasm> wubrgamer: that's not necessarily a leak
<iceroot> gogeta: of course it is working but that was not my question
<gogeta> it can do area
<tunnlrat> When all else fails /bootkickhdd/fist to the screen... that will fix all memory leaks, video errors =P
<gogeta> or even windows
<wubrgamer> ectospasm: what is standard usage for most people?
<gogeta> or entire screen
<iceroot> gogeta: have a look at ksnapshot. with that i dont need gimp
<xmadragex> hi
<iceroot> gogeta: and as is said before, i am using 8.04
<gogeta> gimps for 8.04
<gogeta> hell for any distro
<sedontane> sebsebseb: ok so it brokwe my networking
<ectospasm> wubrgamer: if I'm reading top right, X.org is using about 52MB for me right now
<iceroot> gogeta: please stop it, you dont get my question
<xmadragex> i need some information with someone that knows ubuntu 9.04 >.>
<sebsebseb> sedontane: are you the guy that upgraded 8.04 to 8.10?
<wubrgamer> ectospasm: yeah, it's using too much for me
<gogeta> iceroot you said you whanted s snapshop f a reao
<gogeta> area
<wubrgamer> is it my driver? how do I check to see what driver I'm using?
<ectospasm> xmadragex: don't preface your question, just ask
<Morph`> I would like to add a source for packages to my sources.list. where would I find this file in order to modify it?
<sedontane> sebsebseb: yeah and i still cant find an 8.10 install cd
<iceroot> gogeta: i was asking about the name of the kde-program so that i can install it in gnome
<ectospasm> wubrgamer: how much RAM do you have?
<bingo> HI room ..!!
<iceroot> gogeta: i was not asking about gimp or anything like this
<wubrgamer> like
<wubrgamer> erm...
<sebsebseb> sedontane: yeah I said don't get 9.04 :)  I know where you can get 8.10 though
<wubrgamer> 1.5 g i believe ectospasm
<tunnlrat> Morph`, system>Administration/software sources?
<xmadragex> ok then i got a problem with my nvidia card for installation i past 50+ hours on diffrent way to installing it and even recreat the xorg.conf and such
<tunnlrat> Morph`, that what your lookin for?
<sebsebseb> sedontane: or maybe you should try both versions from the Live CD
<ectospasm> 100MB is not that much then, wubrgamer
<gogeta> sedobtane the 2 ubuntu distros are 8.04 and 9.04
<wubrgamer> it's the largest consumer of memory on my system
<faldo> Hi. Any good PIM to trust to work with?
<Scunizi> how do I find the missing files in directory "B" when compared to directory "A"?
<xmadragex> am about to try envynv but am not sure about its compatiblity for gaming with shaders
<sebsebseb> gogeta: wrong there is 8.10 as well
<wubrgamer> faldo: I like KDE's the best, it's really well done
<fullmetalj> any one run ubuntu as mail server ???
<Scunizi> xmadragex: DO NOT USE ENVYNG OR ENVY
<bingo> i am using 8.04, created new user test with password,but when i login by ssh it was saying could not chdir to directory /home/test: file and directory
<gogeta> 8.10 is no longer for dl
<bingo> any one ?
<xmadragex> why?
<grawity> Scunizi: I'd use the simplest: ls A | sort > A.list; ls B | sort > B.list; diff A.list B.list
<Morph`> tunnlrat: oh, some software I want to install needs me to add it before I can install it.
<iggy1> please, could anyone with nvidia driver paste me his xorg.conf?
<gogeta> replaced my 9.04
<ectospasm> fullmetalj: kinda sorta, I use postfix for smtp relay
<gogeta> by
 * Morph` is a mac user, please excuse my ignorance as to the ways of Linux
<sebsebseb> sedontane: http://releases.ubuntu.com
<gogeta> morph lol
<bingo> anyo on know.. my prob.. ?
<gogeta> osx babhy
<gogeta> :)
<sebsebseb> sedontane: also before burning an ISO you should md5sum it really
<xmadragex> well am kidda suck i got a system that boot commandline and i can't start the gui
<sebsebseb> !md5sum |  sedontane
<ubottu> sedontane: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<altnickkeke> I'm running php and JSON/AJAX chat thing on my server and it's wildly inefficient.  I know that's what is causing it, I just dont' know why.  Is there a way to monitor what exactly is using all the cpu?  Further down than just the processes..
<tunnlrat> Morph`, hey i came from windows xp and vista i know what you mean
<Scunizi> grawity: looks good.. can I use the -R switch to also make it recurrsive?
<sedontane> gogeta: & sebsebseb: I cant use 9.04 due to it breaking my TV card's IR reciever. And I cant use 8.04 because i cant get a high enough kernel to install TV card driver package
<ectospasm> bingo: did you create the new user's home directory when you created the user?
<sebsebseb> sedontane: you can find the code that you compare the md5sum to in the releases section as well
<tunnlrat> now i use only linux and even figured out how to get two different versions of linux to dual boot on the same computer
<sebsebseb> sedontane: yeah your doing 8.10 :)
<grawity> Scunizi: Dunno, haven't tried ... but no, you'll probably need to replace ls with find.
<carthik> When I install, say numpy, using easy_install on ubuntu, it installs version 1.2.1 instead of the 1.3.0 available on PyPI - why is this so and how do I fix it?
<sebsebseb> sedontane: and I said before you could probably get a ppa for a later kernel in 8.04, but  8.10 :)
<bingo> ectospasm: thanks for reply, i createed user by $sudo useradd test; sudo passwd test... tahts it ?
<ectospasm> tunnlrat: that ain't hard
<gogeta> http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/
<gogeta> there you go
<tunnlrat> ectospasm, it is when your a linux noob!! good thing ubuntu fixed it all after i broke it this morning lol
<ectospasm> bingo: if you didn't pass the optino to create the user's home directory, that's why it's not working
<_raven_> ich lade ein os zum netboot auf den server: wie mache ich das?
<thiebaude> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<xmadragex> is there a way that my nvidia card can work with driver without crying like little girl that lost a neil :P
<ectospasm> tunnlrat: automagically?  cool
<bingo> ectospam: which option should i use for createnig new user with directory.. ?
<bingo> command ?=
<Scunizi> grawity: hmmmm.. basically I'm trying to discover the missing files on a /home backup after a freeze while copying and just copy the remaining files, inlcuding hidden files/directories..
<Morph`> sweet, no editing files in terminal!
<Morph`> thank god it's not debian!
<BlessJah> Hi All!
<sedontane> cheers guys
<ectospasm> xmadragex: your analogy is lost on me
<tunnlrat> ectospasm, yeah already had ubuntu installed tried to add mandriva booting and install from a second drive, which broke ubuntu, when i did a recovery install ubuntu fixed both
<ectospasm> xmadragex: what do you mean "crying like a little girl?"
<xmadragex> well for one
<BlessJah> I need help: i've got Flash Card with deleted pictures
<xmadragex> ubuntu won't configure or make xorg work with the nvidia drivers
<sedontane> sebsebseb: does that cd come with a .28 or greater kernel? cos all i saw when i uprgraded was the .27 kernel
<xmadragex> so basically any configuration and changes won't work
<sebsebseb> sedontane: I think so,  and if not you can do the ppa
<ectospasm> BlessJah: unless the pics are in .Trash, Trash, or some other like folder, they're probably gone
<xmadragex> as if its not using information from xorg.conf for the nvidia drivers
<tunnlrat> Morph`, so far using ubuntu i've never had to edit from the terminal i've been able to fix every problem with a gui solution ilke a windows crack head
<BlessJah> ectospasm: flash card
<sedontane> if not ill be back seb
<xmadragex> so when i reboot i lose the gui completely and endup in commandline
<sebsebseb> sedontane: I think after  security updates you will have 28  if it's not already there
<gogeta> sedontane just a normal 8.10 cd
<BlessJah> ectospasm: remoced using "delete" option in camera
<xmadragex> and then you past around 50+ hours trying to know why and fix it
<Morph`> tunnlrat: I'm just trying to get some freaking themes to work and it's been a huge PITA.
<gogeta> morph lol
<sebsebseb> sedontane: md5sum the ISO :)
<sebsebseb> sedontane: before burning
<faldo> !wiki gnome-pin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiki gnome-pin
<gogeta> maybe there to old
<ectospasm> xmadragex: what version of the nvidia drivers do you have installed?  I had a problem on my work computer where the 180 version doesn't work with my card (no device created)
<xmadragex> so the part "Crying like a little girl" means your crying at your monitor asking why its making your like horrble since ubuntu is a great linux that can replace windows
<tunnlrat> Morph`, stick with it man the longer i use ubuntu the more i like it, I've evern got all my windows games to run, WoW is currently installing itself and runs better in ubuntu than it did in windows
<faldo> !wiki gnome-pim
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiki gnome-pim
<xmadragex> i tryed to install the 180 ones
<xmadragex> ohh
<bingo> ectospam: $sudo useradd -d test ?
<xmadragex> wait
<ectospasm> xmadragex: maybe drop down to the 173 ones
<xmadragex> meaning the 177 will work?
<xmadragex> ya 173
<FloodBot1> xmadragex: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zett> help >>  Ophalen van http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/multiverse/binary-lpia/Packages.gz 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.46 80] is mislukt
<ectospasm> bingo: hold on, lemme look
<bingo> ectospam: $sudo useradd -d /home/test test
<Fretegi> hey guys
<ectospasm> xmadragex: I dunno, you'll have to try it.
<Morph`> tunnlrat: well, it'll never replace Mac OS X for me, but as a viable alternative to linux, so far it's better than Vista.
<Morph`> lol
<iggy1> ectospasm: i tried all from repos, none of them work
<Fretegi> how can i copy a video driver to disk and re-install it on another version of ubuntu?
<xmadragex> right now am work i got a a machine am going to use as a test
<tunnlrat> my video card is an nvidia 8600 and the newest drivers work great for me never had a problem yet
<ectospasm> bingo: -m
<gogeta> http://www.gnome-themes.org/
<gogeta> enjoy
<bingo> ectospasm: $sudo useradd -m test ? it will creat directory/profile every thing ?
<ectospasm> tunnlrat: yeah, I've got a 5200 at work
<ectospasm> bingo: yes
<zett> help >>  Ophalen van http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/multiverse/binary-lpia/Packages.gz 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.46 80] is mislukt
<tunnlrat> Morph`, yeah but your cheating your comming from a mac to linux, so you had 50% less problems to begin with anyway over my windows systems!
<iggy1> ectospasm: and what drivers do you use?
<gogeta> tunnlrat LOL
<Morph`> tunnlrat: and a healthy knowledge of BSD unix from server adminning and working as a Mac Genius on the back end
<ectospasm> iggy1: there I use nvidia-173
<Morph`> *G*
<tunnlrat> Nvida with linux = great so far, Ati on my laptop with linux = i want to hide in the corner and cry like a baby
<Fretegi> trying to get the video driver from 8.10 so i can attempt to load it in 9.04
<christophe__> *.*
<Scunizi> grawity: how does this look..??  any suggestions on syntax?  ls -aR /home/user/ | sort > a.list; ls -aR /media/disk-1/ | sort > b.list; diff a.list b.list | sort > diff.list; cp -a <reference to list in some fasion> <from/location> <to/location>
<gogeta> tunnlrat all my atis work fine in linux
<Fretegi> any thoughts?
<grawity> Scunizi: well, -R will really break with sort...
<Hodapp> nvidia support is generally better.
<tunnlrat> gogeta, yeah mines an onboard laptop xpress 1100 ati video card and it runs like crap lol
<gogeta> tunnlrat onbords genrelly do
<grawity> Scunizi: find /home/user | sort > a.list; find /media/disk-1 | sort > b.list; diff a.list b.list
<Scunizi> grawity: ah!.ok.. sorting isn't really necessary .. just a list of files and directories is fine as long as I can pass it along
<xmadragex> ok am about to test the 173 driver if it works i'll feel like a nooblet :P
<xmadragex> second question
<grawity> Scunizi: sorting is necessary for diff.
<grawity> (At least in this case.
<tunnlrat> Fretegi, under system/administration/hardware Drivers can you get it to activate your nvidia stuff that way?
<xmadragex> i own a TH2GO and does it work with linux for high resulotion to 5080 by 1050?
<xmadragex> or i need to modify some files?
<Gadu> got a gateway laptop I'm working on with Ubuntu 8.04. it has a Conexant Audio chipset and is only outputting sound through the headphone jack. Any thoughts?
<tunnlrat> Fretegi, thats how i got the nvidia 180 drivers updated and working
<bingo> ectospasm: thanks..!!
<ectospasm> bingo: np!
<Scunizi> grawity: since it's recurrisive and finding hidden directories, can ls return the list with a full path?  that would allow sort to functions wouldn't it?
<xmadragex> gafu i had problems with my laptop with 8.04 ones i upgrated to 9.04 for some reason it works
<bingo> Have any body use Nomachine NX at ubuntu 8.04 ??
<Fretegi> what i want to do is copy that file, as it is unavailable in jaunty, i want to copy, go back to januty, and see if i can make it work manually
<grawity> Scunizi: and that's what "find" does.
<bingo> i am facing error.... dont know how to solv it
<ectospasm> bingo: no, but I've used it in 9.04
<Gadu> xmadragex: interesting
<ectospasm> bingo:  should be functionally equivalent
<tunnlrat> Gadu, i haven't solved that issue yet i have the exact same problem, someone before told me in this channel its a problem with jack sensing, but i never found a resolution yet
<gogeta> bingo ??
<iggy1> hm, i installed nvidia 173 (from hardware drivers) and it still gives me blank screen after reboot
<bingo> ectospasm: i install ubuntu 8.04 server edition then later on i gave command $sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ectospasm> iggy1: did it remove the 180 drivers?
<Scunizi> grawity: ok.. good to know.. I was thinking of grep as well.. but I don't know much about that command despite its usefullness.
<ectospasm> bingo: hmmm, not an ideal way to do it
<iggy1> ectospasm: i first removed all nvidia stuff (synaptic)
<gjperez> what exactly is the ubuntu.seed file?
<Gadu> xmadragex: do you think the 9.04 livecd would have working audio so I can test it?
<grawity> Scunizi: Well, you can diff a b | grep ^< to only return differences from one side, for example.
<bingo> ectospasm: i have install gnome i think so, actualy i am sitting at remote sde, so what is ideal way =
<ectospasm> bingo: the way I understand it, the server kernel lacks a lot of the preemption code which makes a desktop nice and snappy
<xmadragex> gadu am not sure i rarely use the livecd
<gogeta> bingo remote i would say ssh
<xmadragex> but ya cantry it should load up all the needed drivers
<Gadu> xmadragex: worth a shot I guess then
<xmadragex> never hurt to try
<bingo> ectospasm: now how can i use NX at this server Edition..
<grawity> Scunizi: Do you want to list files that only exist in disk-1, or files that only exist in homedir?
<bingo> gogeta:  yes SSH,
<Gadu> tunnlrat: I'll let you know if updating to a newer version of ubuntu solves it
<Mike_lifeguard> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ectospasm> bingo:  read the NX documentation. or try #nx
<Scunizi> grawity: that might work because I only want to know what is missing on the external usb.. so what is returned needs to be a full path listing of files in /home that DON't exist in /media/disk-1
<xmadragex> gadu i use a pratice that work for me for the past 8 years i always test it virtually and then one pass for most apps i test with the hardware in question then i make the switch
<bingo> ectospasm: i have installed it without error now i am facing error at my side.. this (the remote  proxy closed the connection while negitiating the session)
<xmadragex> am picky
<grawity> Scunizi: Actually, I'm sure there's an easier way to do this, but I'm just used to using the shell tools for stuff.
<ectospasm> bingo: I dunno, try #nx
<Scunizi> grawity: I don't have an issue using the shell tools for this.. they seem to be faster.. it's just which one and what method is best or easiest :)
<Morph`> okay, so here's a question...the theme I want to use uses the Emerald theme manager. I have it installed and all
<bingo> ectospasm.. Ok .. thankZz..!!
<Mike_lifeguard> anyone know how to backup multiple partitions (2 ext3 + 1 swap for Ubuntu, 1 ntfs + 1 'unformatted' for WinXP) to a new (larger) HD?
<Morph`> how do I tell Ubuntu to use that instead of defaulting to the appearance preferenceS?
<ectospasm> Mike_lifeguard: why backup swap?
<ctmjr> Gadu, have you tried changing the volume in alsamixer from the terminal
<xmadragex> if am not too annoying with question what the diffrence with ext3 and ext4? and what recommanded
<ectospasm> Morph`: you could use rsync, cp -R, etc.
<ectospasm> er, Not Morph
<Morph`> heh
<buch> Okay here is my problem - I want to dual boot Ubuntu and Windows XP with grub - I tried to change cables and jumpers and ofc /boot/grub/menu.lst but when i choose windows it just says [starting system up ...] and then it just seem to idle - I have two hardisks with two partitions on the windows partition (im pretty sure i pointed grub to the right partition, i tried various setting atleast)
<Morph`> I was going to say...
<ectospasm> Mike_lifeguard: you could use rsync, or cp -R
<Mike_lifeguard> ectospasm: well, I don't need to back up the data in it... but it does need to still be there
<buch> Anyone who can help?
<rubydiam_> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libt/libtorrent/libtorrent10_0.11.4-1_amd64.deb  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<Gadu> ctmjr: from the terminal no. but I've messed with just about every setting in the gui including external amplifier
<ectospasm> Mike_lifeguard: oh, you need to just recreate the partition table then
<ectospasm> ?
<rubydiam_> guys get above error for sudo apt-get install
<Mike_lifeguard> ok, sure
<Morph`> anyone?
<bronson> import_run has_a import_event has_a article...   So, I start an import run, it downloads a bunch of articles.  The next day, I start another run, and it downloads again.
<Gadu> ctmjr: could terminal volume control switch the sound from the headphone jack to the speakers?
<grawity> Scunizi: find /home/user | sort | cut -d/ -f2- > local.list; find /media/disk-1 | sort | cut -d/ -f2- > disk.list; diff local.list disk.list | grep "^>" | cut -d " " -f2- > differences
<grawity> Scunizi: Try this
<bronson> How do I write the query that returns the articles downloaded on the second day that weren't in the first day?
<revygttam> Does anyone know how i can speed up my VNC sessions (ie; faster refresh)?
<Mike_lifeguard> ectospasm: so, hook it up on USB with something like http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812104062 and then partition it, then rsync or cp the data... anything else?
<ltcabral> how can i read info from a RPM package like name, arch, version, checksum, summary, description, packager, license etc
<bronson> craaaap, sorry. wrong chan.
<ectospasm> ltcabral: look up the tool alien
<ltcabral> ectospasm: thanks
<Glaedr> excuse me, how do I shutdown without being root? I would like to set a shutdown shortcut...is it possible?
<carthik> glaedr, you say "sudo shutdown -r now"
<Scunizi> grawity: can you help explain the logical flow of this?  I understand the first part up to "cut -d/ -f2"  ... what is the -d/ and -f2 do?
<lich0r> has anyone heard of any plans to release a new video driver that would help with my intel chipset problems?
<Mike_lifeguard> Anyone know why it's 'sudo reboot' in terminal, but the fast user switching applet lets you do it without being root?
<ctmjr> Gadu, you have good volume in the headphones but not thru speakers somehow it is getting muted try running alsamixer from terminal and make sure master and pcm are not muted and the volume is up use the arrow keys
<kain> hi
<Mike_lifeguard> !intel | lich0r
<ubottu> lich0r: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<xmadragex> sudo seem to be a replacemtn of su root lol
<ectospasm> lich0r: have you filed a bug on launchpad, that's the place to request new drivers
<Glaedr> the same answer of Mike_lifeguard
<ectospasm> xmadragex: seems to? It IS!
<ltcabral> ectospasm: alien has no options to display info...
<ltcabral> ectospasm: it just converts and installs
<xmadragex> it is oh lol then i still have a brain in my little head LOL
<lich0r> I have read everything there is to read about it, I am just wondering when they are going to fix it because none of the fixes have really worked for me
<Scunizi> grawity: ok.. -d is a delimiter and f is a fields list.. what is field 2?
<lich0r> even my browser is lagging
<xmadragex> hey ect its been 8 years last i primaryly used linux
<lich0r> but I will file a request
<AceKing> tunnlrat: Thank you, that link you posted for me on "Recent Documents" Worked like a charm!
<kain> i'm having trouble with my logitech webcam fusion, it doesn't seem to work, i have Ubuntu 9.10 installed, and i'm trying to use my webcam for video conference
<roobly_roo> Mike_lifeguard: The applet is running under root credentials, but allows input form non-root users.
<Glaedr> carthik » I said "without being root", so I want not to need to log as root
<kain> does anyone know a solution?
<Mike_lifeguard> roobly_roo: ok.... weird, but ok :)
<grawity> Scunizi: Since find returns the _full_ path, cut removes the /home/user part -- so that the end result is somedir/somefile instead of /home/user/somedir/somefile. The -d / parameter makes it use slash for separator, -f 2- makes it only leave fields starting with the third one. (I think it should be 3- actually, I'm kinda sleepy now)
<carthik> Glaedr, only admins should be able to shutdown machines, dont you think?
<ectospasm> lich0r: I dunno then
<Scunizi> grawity: and how is that determined to be the right one to use.. (my learning curve just started with this despite my 3 yrs linux use.)
<carthik> Glaedr, if you don't think so, you can change the policy on your machine for anyone to be able to shutdown the machine...
<ectospasm> carthik: anyone with physical access CAN shutdown your machine, there's really no way of preventing that
<Gadu> ctmjr: all output volumes are maxed except cd which is 80%, inputs are mute
<Glaedr> carthik » but when I do it by the GUI, I don't need to log myself as root
<myself> i am myself
<carthik> ectospasm, yeah, well, anyone without physical access, who is not an admin should not be able to shutdown the machine, there.
<Glaedr> myself » lol
<Scunizi> grawity: that makes sense.. so this will create a list of what is in /home that isn't in /media/disk-1.. then how do I pass that list to a cp command?
<carthik> Glaedr, yeah, that is the policy I just mentioned, that makes it possible...
<Glaedr> carthik » for example by System > Exit or by ctrl+alt+del
<kain> i'm having trouble with my logitech webcam fusion, it doesn't seem to work, i have Ubuntu 9.10 installed, and i'm trying to use my webcam for video conference, does anyone know how to make the webcam work?
<grawity> Scunizi: First, check if the list is okay.
<carthik> Glaedr, there is something called policykit to make desktops friendlier
<Glaedr> carthik » and how do I set it?
<Scunizi> grawity:  ok.. brb I gotta plug in the usb drive...
<carthik> Glaedr, set what again?
<El_TuX> I need to compress several directories with zip from command line. I have dir1 and dir2. How can I do this??
<tunnlrat> You can remove the shutdown button from the windows start menu so why can't you in linux??? though will that stop someone from unplugging the power cord? or do you need to be root to unplug
<ectospasm> carthik: it's called a power button
<Glaedr> carthik » the system policy
<ectospasm> carthik: I dunno how you can lock that
<ectospasm> carthik: maybe with a special case/motherboard
<carthik> alright, can I have the question in one sentence? I am confused about what you are trying to do
<grawity> Scunizi: And check if both lists have the correct amount of path cut ... I think the -f parameter to cut should be 4- instead of 2-
<Scunizi> grawity: k
<GFH[Work]> Has anyone scripted installing sun-java6 with the whole license thing?
<grawity> Scunizi: find /home/user | sort | cut -d/ -f4- > local.list; find /media/disk-1 | sort | cut -d/ -f4- > disk.list; diff local.list disk.list | grep "^>" | cut -d " " -f2- > differences
<roobly_roo> Mike_lifeguard: If there are a hundred users on a given machine, it would be very problematic if any one person could kick everyone off by initiating a reboot.  That's why `shutdown` and `reboot` require sudo.  In the context of a desktop environment, the assumption is that only one (or few) will be using the machine, and therefore every user should have that privilege.
<AceKing> kain: I had the same trouble with my Logitech. From what I read only certain ones will work
<GFH[Work]> (want to give me a hint as to what needs to be done)
<grawity> Scunizi: Should be correct. (Sorry, I can't concentrate :(
<Mike_lifeguard> roobly_roo: I still think it's weird, but OK :D
<Scunizi> grawity: you mean with the 3 or 4?  where are you at? us west coast here.
<kain> can anyone  help me?
<iggy1> nice, i have new error - cannot load nvidia_drv.so
<grawity> Scunizi: Eastern Europe, UTC+3 (DST)... anyway, the last command I gave should be correct.
<tunnlrat> Was someone looking to remove the shutdown or reboot option from the GUI??
<iggy1> what are the pre-reqs to install nvidia driver??
<AceKing> kain: Try this.. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-642015.html
<tunnlrat> iggy1, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/nvidia
<kain> Aceking: thanks i'll look it up
<iggy1> tunnlrat: thanks, i'll try
<grawity> tunnlrat: You can use the "Authorizations" feature to disallow users from using the Shutdown/Restart in the GUIs.
<adam628> hello
<tunnlrat> grawity, yes isn't that the same as gdmsetup?
<AceKing> kain: You're welcome. I hope it helps
<petx> hi all... I need to set my IP with different netmask... any clue...??
<halberd> why am I having to reinstall the flash plugin for firefox?
<halberd> I did that already
<halberd> but now it's showing I don't have one
<halberd> and it was working before
<tunnlrat> grawity, it can be done from there to
<scalar> Hi all
<jrtayloriv> I just bought a dell laptop w/ ubuntu -- it has a bcm4312 (rev 01) card, and I want to find where ubuntu keeps the driver, so that I can get wireless working on my gentoo install CD ... where do I find the drivers for the networking card?
<halberd> oh
<halberd> duh
<mib_3eqzfg> Suddenly a logical volume doesn't show it's UUID via vol_id anymore (and thus won't mount).
<mib_3eqzfg> It says ID_FS_TYPE=silicon_medley_raid_member ID_FS_VERSION=25601.115 I can force it to mount as ext3 and the data seems to be ok.
<halberd> never mind, I DO have it, I just also have noscript turned on
<grawity> tunnlrat: There's a difference from _hiding_ a function (which can still be used another way) and _disabling_ it (which prevents the user from using that function).
<Scunizi> grawity: I get 2 errors.. find <directory path>; Permission denied ... and ... cut: you must specify a list of bytes, characters, or fields
<mib_3eqzfg> I could change the fstab but would rather get to the source of the roubles...
<mib_3eqzfg> +t
<nsh> what's a good gps package for ubuntu?
<iggy1> eh, i can see no drivers in "hardware drivers"
<tunnlrat> grawity, to true lol
<grawity> tunnlrat: Authorizations (polkit), and permissions in Windows, can actually prevent users from shutting down the system.
<tunnlrat> iggy1, what kind of nvdia card do you have??
<iggy1> tunnlrat: geforce 6600
<petx> hi all... I need to set my IP with different netmasks... any clue...??
<tunnlrat> iggy1, one sec
<Scunizi> iggy1: the 177 driver should work fine with that.. it did for my 6600 agp card
<grawity> Scunizi: Ah, hmm. Try using "sudo find" instead of just "find", and run these as three separate commands instead of one.
<Scunizi> grawity: ok.
<tunnlrat> iggy1, have you tried getting them direct from nvidia?
<tunnlrat> newest version is 185 from nvidia themself
<jrtayloriv> I just bought a dell laptop w/ ubuntu -- it has a bcm4312 (rev 01) card. Which directory does ubuntu keep the drivers in?
<tunnlrat> iggy1, http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
<iggy1> tunnlrat & Scunizi: i had some error when booting but it was skipped, ill take a look if it was something about nvidia card
<jrtayloriv> I need to copy them to a usb stick to use w/ ndiswrapper
<Scunizi> grawity: however the directory that has different permissions is xsane.. by seeing that I may have discovered a solution to using xsane without sudo on a network scanner.. a problem I've been having :(
<packet-sent> I have my drive fully encrypted using alternative installer everything has ran fine until the latest kernel update and now my system wont boot, it seesm the problem is that at boot time I am NOT being asked for my password .....................
<jrtayloriv> I just bought a dell laptop w/ ubuntu -- it has a bcm4312 (rev 01) card. Which directory does ubuntu keep the drivers in?
<jrtayloriv> I need to copy them to a usb stick to use w/ ndiswrapper
<fedder> Hi. I'd like to resize the partition used by a physical volume group, but pvresize doesn't change the partition size. What should I google after?
<mib_3eqzfg> Why would vol_id not show the UUID on a lv (lvm2) anymore? (blkid does!)
<iggy1> tunnlrat: when booting, it sais something like "one X server is already running"..
<Ahadiel> jrtayloriv, If it came with 8.10 or higher, then you're probably usuing B43
<Ahadiel> jrtayloriv, using*
<tunnlrat> iggy1, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1016346.html take a look at that
<n0gear-desk> fedder: not sure, but couldnt u use LiveCD to resize partitions?
<racecar56> Can someone help me with this? http://racecar56.pastebin.com/f254c59b5
<fedder> n0gear-desk: Do you think that gparted will resize the partition if it is not mounted?
<jrtayloriv> Ahadiel: yes -- I am using 8.10
<fedder> n0gear-desk: And thanks for replying :-)
<Eevee> fedder: you can ONLY resize a partition that isn't mounted
<Ahadiel> jrtayloriv, If you want drivers to use with ndiswrapper, you'd have to find Dell's Windows drivers for the bcm4312 and extract them from the .exe
<packet-sent> I have my drive fully encrypted using alternative installer everything has ran fine until the latest kernel update and now my system wont boot, it seems the problem is that at boot time I am NOT being asked for my password , anyone know how I set up grub so it ask for my passphrase ?
<n0gear-desk> fedder: actually its the only way to resize ... has to be unmounted to resize
<sivel> what version of php is included with Jaunty?  Don't have access to my jaunty machine at the moment
<erUSUL> !info php
<ubottu> Package php does not exist in jaunty
<fedder> n0gear-desk: Well I'm going offline then...
<erUSUL> !info php5
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.6.dfsg.1-3ubuntu4.1 (jaunty), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<fedder> Thanks for the hints
<jrtayloriv> Ahadiel: Currently, ubuntu is using wl. Is there any reason not to use ndiswrapper?
<n0gear-desk> fedder: laters and let me know what happened
<Scunizi> grawity .. looks like that produced a list.. kinda strange.. a lot of stuff that is in .evolution/mail/etc etc etc and "My Music".. maybe using nautilus initially wasn't a good idea.. I've always had issues copying large amounts of data with nautilus.
<Ahadiel> jrtayloriv, Ah, you're using broadcom's proprietary driver, wl. You'd probably get better performance with that than with ndiswrapper.
<Scunizi> grawity: nautilus seems to organize what it copies in some odd order.
<iggy1> tunnlrat: ok i got rid of the error.. but still i cant see anything in "hardware drivers".. i tried installing the nvidia drivers manually (downloaded from official site) but it ended up with error that im missing some kernels
<jrtayloriv> Ahadiel: I am trying to figure out how to copy the driver over so that I can use it on my Gentoo livecd, but I can't figure out which files I need and where ubuntu keeps them. Is there a module in lib modules (like wl.ko) that I can just copy over an modprobe, or is it more complex than that?
<Tophu> is there anything in synaptic I can install to get the touchscreen and finger print reader on my hp touchsmart tx2 working
<erUSUL> jrtayloriv: to make a bradcom car working you need to install its firmware do « sudo aptitude install b43-fwcutter » while conected to internet
<grawity> Scunizi: that's why |sort
<Scunizi> iggy1: when you got that error it should have suggested building them for you.
<erUSUL> jrtayloriv: avoid ndiswrapper crap if you can
<Ahadiel> jrtayloriv, Just download the driver from broadcom's site (the tarball) and install it.
<Scunizi> grawity: making it easier to identify the items.. right?
<jrtayloriv> Thank you both.
<Ahadiel> jrtayloriv, or in your case, copy it to a usb and use with your gentoo livecd
<tunnlrat> iggy1, you using ubuntu 9.04?
<jrtayloriv> erUSUL: do i still need firmware if I use proprietary drivers?
<erUSUL> jrtayloriv: what propietary drivers ???
<krunk-|work> an ubuntu release upgrade should update the sources too eh?
<jrtayloriv> erUSUL: wl -- the one Ahadiel is talking about.
<Pici> krunk-|work: What sources?
<Araneidae> Where is my memory?  BIOS says 3G, Ubuntu says 2.5G!
<iggy1> Scunizi: well, the installation tries to build the kernels and then the error appears
<krunk-|work> Pici: package sources
<iggy1> tunnlrat: yes
<erUSUL> jrtayloriv: i would avoid that
<Pici> krunk-|work: Ones you have downloaded using apt-get source?
<jrtayloriv> erUSUL: why?
<LeetDonkey> Hello, has anyone tried installing grub or any other kind of bootloader on a Adaptec 2045 controller?
<Scunizi> iggy1: do you have "build-essential" installed?
<erUSUL> jrtayloriv: open source drivers give fewer problems in the long run
<brandonban6> hello, what is the difference between the "Terminal Service Client" and "Remote Desktop Viewer"
<erUSUL> jrtayloriv: they get upgraded with the kernel and you do not have to reinstall them
<iggy1> Scunizi: no, i'll install it and try again, thanks
<Scunizi> iggy1: np..
<Pici> krunk-|work: If so, then those are not tracked by apt, they are just file downloads.
<krunk-|work> Pici: sec, I'm holding my breath hoping this goes well
<jrtayloriv> erUSUL: Well, I need it working right now, and it is saying on the b43 site that they only support 802.11g (not b/a) ... so I'll stick with proprietary until the open source one is functional I guess.
<erUSUL> jrtayloriv: also install linux-backports-modules-jaunty-generic
<erUSUL> jrtayloriv: they have up to dat wifi drivers
<tunnlrat> brandonban6, is the Remote Desktop viewer a gui and the Terminal service client is just that, Text/Terminal?
<Ahadiel> erUSUL, He wants drivers to use on his gentoo livecd.
<erUSUL> Ahadiel: jrtayloriv wtf ??? then ask in a gentoo channel
<krunk-|work> come onnnn baby, reboot :)
<brandonban6> tunnlrat, no they are both GUI default Ubuntu Applications. You can find them under Applications > Internet, I am just trying to figure out why they put both are on there.
<Ahadiel> erUSUL, he initially wanted to COPY the working drivers from his Ubuntu installation.
<Ahadiel> jrtayloriv, http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<Scunizi> grawity: with an 11 hour difference between us I gotta say.. I'd be sleeping about now :)
<grawity> Scunizi: Huh?
<Scunizi> grawity: you said eastern europe right?
<grawity> Scunizi: yeah, 22:10 here.
<Scunizi> grawity: noon here.. 10pm isn't bad.. but when you're feeling sleepy it might as well be
<kain> i tried installing "apt-get install spca5xx-source" but it couldn't find the package, does anyone know how i can install it?
<stealth-> kain: it might not be under that name, you can search with the "apt-cache search searchstuffhere" command
<stealth-> kain: also, make sure you run "apt-get update" before you do any stuff with apt-get or apt-cache
<grawity> Scunizi: Hackers don't sleep. (Kind of joking; but yeah, lack of sleep might explain the constant inability to concentrate :(
<iggy1> Scunizi: well, it sais i must configure kernel sources to match my kernel
<daishadar> if i mount a samba drive in /etc/fstab, what happens when i lose net?  will the share unmount?  will it remount when i get net again?
<kain> stealth: ok i'll try :)
<canadaeh> lol.. i sleep till noon and am up till 4 :( bad sleep pattern
<scorpy> yo ciber
<Procedured> kain you might be able to find it here http://mxhaard.free.fr/download.html
<Scunizi> grawity: thanks for the help.. I'll tackle the remaining bits later.  I'm off to do some actual work now.
<scorpy> yo cyber rebel
<Scunizi> iggy1: open synaptic and search for kernel.. in the resulting list look for the reference for "source" that matches your kernel and install.
<chiques> is it possible to play my itunes m4p songs on ubuntu?
<xmadragex> thank you to the people that replyed the information helped a lot
<stealth-> daishadar: fstab is mounted on boot, or you can specify what part of it to mount with the "mount devicehere" command. It will not remount if you loose net and get it back, and it should unmount if you loose your internet, like a flash drive (not sure though)
<Morph`> okay, here's a question: how do I change window managers from GNome to KDE?
<racecar56> http://racecar56.pastebin.com/f254c59b5
<iggy1> Scunizi: what kernel? the ubuntu one?
<erUSUL> Morph`: install the kubuntu-desktop package
<racecar56> Morph`, it's desktop environments
<grawity> chiques: the ones with DRM, no.
<canadaeh> Morph`: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ... or threw pakage manager
<erUSUL> Morph`: you should be able to choose kde in the ligin screen after that
<daishadar> stealth-: i see.  how should i be mounting this share then so that it remounts when i gain net again?
<dean> heyho =P
<Scunizi> iggy1: that's what you should be running unless you've installed one from some outside sources..
<chiques> grawity, So they are basically encrypted?
<grawity> chiques: Yes. (And more than "basically")
<Morph`> thankee
<chiques> I guess that means I should start buying my music on Amazon then.
<stealth-> daishadar: samba *might* have something like that in the settings, but worse case scenerio you can write a bash script that checks to see if the samba share is mounted, and if its not it will mount it. Then you could put that script in the crontab to run every minute.
<grawity> chiques: If you have Windows still, then you could use iTunes to burn the songs to a CD. Then rip back to Ogg or MP3 or whatever.
<chiques> grawity, I see, but doesn't that loose all of the song information?
<grawity> (Windows or Mac OS, that is.)
<canadaeh> chiques: you can find ipod rip software online.. it will rip ipod songs off the ipod.. because itunes doesnt want you to do this..
<grawity> chiques: Like title, artist, year? "CD Text" does preserve some of it, but not much.
<grawity> Anyway, this is probably not the place to discuss DRM removal :(
<stealth-> chiques: and you can edit that stuff back in ubuntu, if you needed, but it might be a pain if you have alot of songs
<chiques> grawity, I don't want to remove anything to do with DRM, I just wanted to play my music ( WHICH I PAYED FOR) on Linux instead of crappy windows
<canadaeh> chiques: amarok can play ipods..
<chiques> grawity, stealth- thanks for the iinsight
<canadaeh> chiques: just go to the options and set the device.
<stealth-> chiques: anytime ;)
<grawity> chiques: Well, DRM is called "Digital _Restrictions_ Management" by many not without a reason.
<chiques> canadaeh, I'll try that
<ubuntiana> #stalla-it
<musicpenguin> what do i need to download to get ath5k? :)
<ubuntiana> #ubuntu-it
<HexTasy> is there not a "lisa" package anymore"  the LAN Information Server?
<canadaeh> chiques: I used a program called tunejack in windows then just copied my library to my linux partition,
<WIGGMPk> I need help with my xorg.conf. I just upgraded to the 2.6.28-13 kernel in Jaunty, downloaded the new restricted drivers manager packages with it.. but xorg fails and says: failed to load NVIDIA module.
<canadaeh> WIGGMPk: mang you have a ton of problems xD
<chiques> canadaeh, I'll check that out. I'm trying Amarok for now to see that how that works.
<WIGGMPk> canadaeh: yes, i do lol
<wbncly> ;P
<krunk-|work> to upgrade from 8.04 to 9.0, I have to upgrade to 8.10 first. but I don't see how to do that
<wizzo50> Anyone know of a good motherboard, CPU and Video card to upgrade too while using Linux?
<krunk-|work> do I just run a do-release-upgrade twice?
<Scunizi> !upgrade > krunk-|work
<ubottu> krunk-|work, please see my private message
<krunk-|work> ubottu: oh, sure
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oh, sure
<Pici> krunk-|work: yes
<krunk-|work> lol bot
<canadaeh> krunk-|work: you can do some aptitutde dist-upgrade and i know there is another command
<gartral> I cant get overkill too play, it keeps aborting or seg-faulting
<wizzo50> Anyone know of a good motherboard, CPU and Video card to upgrade too while using Linux?
<stealth-> wizzo50: almost any motherboard should work, same with CPU, and I find nvidia cards will work best in linux.
<WIGGMPk> !repeat > wizzo50
<ubottu> wizzo50, please see my private message
<stealth-> wizzo50: the people in ##hardware might have a better idea, though
<gartral> wizzo50: lean twords AMD if you play on running windows in a VM
<chiques> canadaeh, Well, Amarok loaded my music but it doesn't want to play it. I guess I'll have to do the CD thing
<wizzo50> I know that, but just want to get a good one when I upgrade here in the next couple weeks
<krunk-|work> hm, lsb_release -a says ubuntu 8.04, do-release-upgrade returns "no new releases found"
<krunk-|work> lemme look over these docs again
<stealth-> gartral: windows in a vm? you cant play any 3d games :/
<musicpenguin> anyone familiar with ath5k?
<HexTasy> nobody uses lisa?
<gartral> stealth-: lates VMWare Player allows you too
<halberd> I once installed ath9k
<gartral> latest*
<canadaeh> chiques: did you try twice
<canadaeh> chiques: like close amarok and re open
<halberd> you just need to find a guide for it on the internet
<chiques> canadaeh, OK, I'll try
<stealth-> wizzo50: you should probably stay away from 64 bit processors, cause most people dont use them so you would get different support?
<wizzo50> Use it for games, movies
<stealth-> wizzo50: sorry, that wasnt supposed to have a ? at the end
<stealth-> gartral: ........really???
<krunk-|work> yeah, it say sno new release available
<jrib> stealth-: do they even make processors that aren't 64bit anymore?
<gartral> stealth-: yep
<musicpenguin> i installed linux-backports-modules-intrepid but what do i do now?
<krunk-|work> which can't be right. I'm running server though. perhaps 8.04 is the highest for server
<racecar56> http://racecar56.pastebin.com/f254c59b5
<gartral> jrib: they *do* but there really trying to force us all to upgarde
<stealth-> jrib: I think so, i've seen alot of amd64's in the wal-mart close to my home
<wizzo50> then what processor are you saying is good
<CowEyeball_> I believe I am experiencing an issue that was reported in bug# 310928.  There seems to be a fix in dmraid(1.0.0.rc15-1~exp6ubuntu1) but I can't find this release.  All I can find is the package located at http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/libdmraid1.0.0.rc15 .  Anyone have any idea of where I should go?
<stealth-> wizzo50: pretty much anything thats not 64 bit
<stealth-> gartral: you just made my day! ima download it right now!
<wizzo50> I just want to make sure I am not wasting my $$ on a cheap one
<krunk-|work> yes, 8.04 is the most recent. good! :)
<krunk-|work> distupgrades make me nervous
<wizzo50> THe only way to find out is ask around
<stealth-> wizzo50: like I said, almost any cpu or motherboard should work just as well with linux as windows, and get a nvidia video card
<SuspectZero> hey is it possible to have both a bootsplash and colors on grub at the same time?
<wizzo50> ok, thanks
<stealth-> wizzo50: if you wanted ideas on what is a good motherboard and cpu in general, ask the people in ##hardware
<wizzo50> ok, I'll go there now thanks
<erUSUL> stealth-: stay away from 64 bit processors <<< so he has to buy an atom or a years old CPU ?? becouse modern ones are all 64 bit capable...
<stealth-> wizzo50: anytime ;)
<musicpenguin> anyone know ath5k?
<stealth-> erUSUL:  well they are not all 64 bit, I meant stay away from the operating systems were you have to download 64 bit stuff
<erUSUL> musicpenguin: is the name of a linux kernel driver
<stealth-> erUSUL: cause 64 capable and 64 pure are different, right?
<musicpenguin> erUSUL, ok...i installed linux-backports-modules-intrepid ...now what?
<stealth-> erUSUL: I might have the wrong idea about how 64 bit works.....
<erUSUL> musicpenguin: you have an atheros card supported by that driver ?
<drastys> Hi, I need your help with configuration of bluetooth. I installed Ubuntu 9.04 on HP nx6310 and BT is not working... :-( Could you help me anybody?
<mdm> stealth-: I run 5 amd-64 bit boxes.  They all run quite well.   even with package managment, repositories and compiling.  There is nothing wrong with 64 bit
<erUSUL> stealth-: there are no desktop pure 64 bit cpu's all are mixed
<musicpenguin> erUSUL, i think so...thats what everyone tells me..right now im usning ndiswrapper but i have to modprobe the driver myself or the gui freezes
<erUSUL> stealth-: and what mdm says is quite true i use 64 bit and have no problems
<musicpenguin> erUSUL, i just installed linux-backports-modules-intrepid ...do i need to reboot?
<erUSUL> musicpenguin: just modprobe the module and see if it recognices the card and creates the wlan0
<mdm> and like erUSUL said there are no 64 bit only x86 cpus, it would be contrary to making a CISC cpu anyway
<mat__> my ubuntu 9.04 just stopped working - it does not boot any more - hdd can be mounted with live system, but there seems to be no obvious rescue option to just make the already installed system boot again. The system seem not to recognize that the hdd is bootable at all.
<erUSUL> musicpenguin: no; no reboot is needed
<stealth-> mdm | erUSUL: K, thanks for clearing that up, I guess I need to rethink my view on 64 bit with a little googling ;)
<musicpenguin> erUSUL, while ndiswrappers is on?
<erUSUL> musicpenguin: no remove nediswrapper first...
<CowEyeball> Can anyone help me find a patch release for dmraid 1.0.0rc15?
<musicpenguin> erUSUL, i just modprobed it but still have ndis running
<gibgasachi> slm
<darkest_night> hi @ all, do u know what the hotkey is to mount the system read-only? something with alt+print+<button>.....
<erUSUL> musicpenguin: not good both drivers will fight for the hardware... remove ndiswrper first
<musicpenguin> erUSUL, is blacklisting ath_pci and ath_hal required?
<MrKeuner> hi, since junty update sound up/down buttons on my thinkpad are behaving weird. They are not controlling "master' but something else. How can I change that?
<erUSUL> musicpenguin: are you in jaunty ?
<musicpenguin> inteprid
<connor> im on xubuntu, just updated from Ubuntu
<musicpenguin> jaunty has issues with my graphic card
<erUSUL> musicpenguin: find /lib/modules -name '*ath*' <<< what does this return ?
<floh> eenode.net
<Procedured> why do i have to change my windows manager to metacity to use google earth :'(
<floh> sorry
<SuspectZero> anyone?
<u_water> How do I add a user that can sudo ? I don't want to mess with visudo if possible
<ulb> does the screen brightness applet work in gnome, ubuntu 9.04
<pippo_> ciao!
<ulb> doesnt seem to do anything fo rme
<mat__> does anyone know how to make my ubuntu 9.04 hdd bootable again?
<mdm> stealth-: what I suspect you are going on is the lack of support for 64 bit windows, or at least the lack of percived support.  the only real argument for running windows is "so many people make software for it".  It is also its detriment.  But because so many of those developers have to make the software for the widest audience windows 64 bit falls by the wayside, especially in drivers.  The same can be said for linux modules for the same hardware.  And that is
<mdm>  one of the main points in the open software arguments.
<erUSUL> u_water: just add that user to the admin group
<carthik> u_water add the user to the admin group
<darkest_night> mrkeuner, just try to change the device listet in the mixer, probably it works
<floh> #join irc.freenode.net
<carthik> u_water easiest way to do that is to edit the /etc/group file as root (or using sudo)
<glitsj16> CowEyeball: have you searched on launchpad.net yet for that patch?
<musicpenguin> erUSUL, http://pastebin.com/d230d428a
<darkest_night> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<iggy1> please, what is meant by "make sure you have configured kernel sources matching your kernel installed on your system"
<erUSUL> carthik: u_water NO easiest way is « sudo adduser admin $username »
<darkest_night> !alsa MrKeuner
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsa MrKeuner
<connor> im bored
<erUSUL> iggy1: install headers to match your kernel
<erUSUL> iggy1: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<CowEyeball> glitsj16:  I have found this one: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/libdmraid1.0.0.rc15, but it doesn't look to include the fixes mentioned in bug 310928
<Morph`> okay, I've installed kubuntu, but the default desktop is still logging in as GNOME. how do I get that to go over to KDE?
<MrKeuner> darkest_night, you mean in volume applet?
<mdm> stealth-: if I have a windows 32 bit driver on a 64 bit box im screwed.  If I have source code for a driver I can compile it to 64 bit on my own.  It is one of the greatest strengths of linux
<stealth-> mdm: actually my view wasnt from windows, i've been on linux for a few years now, before I knew much tech stuff. So I think its due to opions from me only thinking there is only pure 64 or i368, and then since I see less people talking about 64 bit i assumed its not supported very well.
<iggy1> erUSUL: i have the newest
<musicpenguin> erUSUL, you get the link?
<u_water> erUSUL: "adduser admin  j" -> "adduser: The user `admin' does not exist."
<erUSUL> musicpenguin: yep checking now
<stealth-> mdm: *opinions
<Morph`> anyone?
<drastys> please, help me with my bluetooth issue
<erUSUL> u_water; is « sudo adduser $username admin » sorry
<mdm> stealth-: then your argiemnt is X distribution does not support 64 bit very well, go to kernel.org there is nothing there that is differnt for a 32 bit or 64 bit kernel, just who compiled it
<nellmathew> hey guys, i was curious: does the "murrine" engine come default with jaunty? if not what exactly is the difference?
<CowEyeball> ok per what you mentioned I may have just found it on launchpad itself, reading into it now.
<Morph`> hello?
<MrKeuner> darkest_night, it is already alsa mixer
<stealth-> mdm: ah, yeah, my opinion of this has certainly changed :)
<stealth-> !hii | Morph`
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hii
<erUSUL> musicpenguin: then ath5k is not aviable for you.... you have to use ath_pci ...
<stealth-> *sigh*,
<stealth-> hi, Morph` !
<gartral> is there a program in exictence the beeps the system speaker when a make job is done?
<tunnlrat> Morph`, hey morph do you have the startup-manager intsalled?
<darkest_night> mrkeuner, oh, then sry, don't know why it makes that thing
<musicpenguin> erUSUL, oh...explain...i see ath5k.ko
<darkest_night>  
<erUSUL> musicpenguin: oops sorry it is aviable.... ( i need a coffee )
<tunnlrat> Morph`, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/startup-manager-change-settings-in-grub-grub2-and-usplash.html
<MrKeuner> darkest_night, np thanks anyways
<musicpenguin> erUSUL, np :)
<erUSUL> musicpenguin: yes you have to backlist ath_pci
<stealth-> gartral: there might be an option for your terminal to "alert on no activity" or something similar
<u_water> erUSUL, carthik, "adduser: The group `admin' does not exist."
<Ahadiel> gartral, I think the \a escape key triggers a terminal beep
<musicpenguin> erUSUL, where is ath_pci..i dont see it in my blacklist...or do i add it?
<IngerPoznas> i have a conflict between rythmbox and firefox....when i listen music i can't wach any videos on firefox because i have no audio and the contrary
<krunk-|work> when logging into an ubuntu server from my macbook, the backspace does not work (over ssh)
<drastys> so thanks for everybody
<erUSUL> !blacklist | musicpenguin
<ubottu> musicpenguin: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<nellmathew> hey guys what's the difference between "murrine engine" and the default engine in ubuntu?
<Morph`> tunnlrat: mind if I drag ya to PM? easier for me to keep up
<tunnlrat> Morph`, sure np
<glitsj16> CowEyeball: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/i386/libdmraid1.0.0.rc15/1.0.0.rc15-6ubuntu2 might be what you need ... if you're on i386 that is
<darkest_night> mrkeuner, i think i know why it doesn't work.... click on the sound-icon in the info-bar and choose preferences, then look if there is "Master" selected
<musicpenguin> erUSUL, so i can make my own blacklist and it will work?
<erUSUL> u_water: that is not possible...
<erUSUL> musicpenguin: yes
<stealth-> how can I install an rpm under ubunutu?
<Dr_Willis> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<carthik> u_water: read the manpage for adduser, by man adduser. For this situation, adduser $username admin will work fine.
<pronoy> my gedit is giving me lots of problems...like it crashes while opening a simple text file. is there a way to reinstall it or something...because i think its a part of ubunu-desktop package and cannot be removed individually
<musicpenguin> erUSUL, so blacklist everything that a voliate on the list i showed you?
<gnewb> Morph: get a reply yet?
<musicpenguin> blacklist ath_hal
<musicpenguin> blacklist ath_pci
<musicpenguin> blacklist ath_rate_amrr
<musicpenguin> blacklist ath_rate_onoe
<musicpenguin> blacklist ath_rate_sample
<FloodBot1> musicpenguin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> musicpenguin: no just ath_pci and ath_hal
<musicpenguin> opps
<musicpenguin> oh ok
<boaty> Hello. Issue is: I want to password protect my address book in Evolution mail application. That or find a way to force evolution to demand a password when it opens (i.e. not my email account one)..the gist is to add a level of security regarding my contact info. Also, is there any documentation on the applications>accessories>password and Encryption keys. Thank you
<MrKeuner> darkest_night, yes master is already selected
<robd> Hey guys
<CowEyeball> Thank you glitsj16!  I'll check it out.
<gartral> !info pastebinit > musicpenguin
<Dr_Willis> pronoy:  you ould remove it.. but i doubt if that will 'fix' anything..  try running it from a terminal. look for error messages.. you could some how reset all the gedit settings perhaps. It may be some messed up config/setting
<mdm> stealth-: its called alien and generally very difficult to work with, its better to simply download the source and compile it or look for a PPA with it
<darkest_night> mrkeuner, hm.... and which device is listed there?
<musicpenguin> erUSUL, ok ...its blaklisted ..now what
<halberd> I am getting this message in /var/log/messages
<stealth-> mdm: there is no source avaliable. thanks, i had forgotten about alien
<halberd> Jun 18 12:03:23 ubuntu logger: must rebind
<darkest_night> mrkeuner, alsa mixer?
<halberd> how can I find what is producing that message?
<robd> I need to do X11 forwarding through like 4 different hosts. (connect to serv1 w/ X11 forwarding, then connect to serv2 from serv1 and forward X11 from serv2 to serv1, then from serv2 connect to serv3 and forward X11 to from serv3 to serv2....)
<erUSUL> musicpenguin: have youunloaded ndiswrapper ? disabled it ?
<robd> Is there an easy way to do this?
<gnewb> Morph: Here is a physcocats link that addresses that: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<MrKeuner> darkest_night, intel ich6 (alsa mixer)
<pronoy> Dr_Willis: it runs eventually using the gui but it takes lots of time and also hangs in between the loading
<musicpenguin> erUSUL, i can but if i do i cant chat on here..ill disconnect
<Dr_Willis> pronoy:  try terminal.. look for error.info messages.. Personally i use geany not gedit.
<musicpenguin> erUSUL, thats why i wanted to know what to do first
<darkest_night> mrkeuner, and exactly this device is also selected in the volume-regulator?
<musicpenguin> erUSUL, dont i need to logoff or reboot for blacklist to work?
<richj> any one need a hand?
<erUSUL> musicpenguin: well to try and see if ath5k works with your card you will have to do it and load the ath5k driver
<MrKeuner> darkest_night, i am not sure what a volume-regulator is
<gnewb> halberd: What message?
<mdm> robd: just use X11 forwarding in ssh
<halberd> gnewb the message is Jun 18 12:03:23 ubuntu logger: must rebind
<boaty> richj: I do
<erUSUL> musicpenguin: to load driver is sudo modprobe ath5k to unload add "-r" sudo modprobe -r ath5k
<MrKeuner> darkest_night, volume control... yes
<richj> boaty, whats up?
<darkest_night> mrkeuner, well, sry, i just don't know the english word^^
<halberd> gnewb, here is the larger message it is part of http://pastebin.com/m63a3e21d
<gnewb> halberd: Have you checked the ,logs?
<boaty> richj:  Issue is: I want to password protect my address book in Evolution mail application. That or find a way to force evolution to demand a password when it opens (i.e. not my email account one)..the gist is to add a level of security
<musicpenguin> erUSUL, ok i usually do rmmod
<halberd> that's FROM the log
<halberd> /var/log/messages
<musicpenguin> erUSUL, so after that i do iwconfig?  then what
<gnewb> halberd: Ok, still looking
<robd> mdm: Will it work between a bunch of hosts?
<musicpenguin> erUSUL, i know i need to tell it the router name and password
<richj> boaty, this shouldnt be required.. using your account should be security enough
<Al__NZ> erUSUL: what was the place you said to write a ddrescue file now that I have reinstalled? /home/$user something?
<halberd> gnewb it happens when I plug in my wacom tablet
<mdm> robd: work yes, speed no
<boaty> richj: thank you
<nellmathew> is murrine the default engine in jaunty? anyone?
<halberd> gnewb but I want to find out how to configure or disable it
<darkest_night> mrkeuner, hm... that mystifies me.....
<richj> nellmathew, clearlooks I believe
<XXxxImmortalxxXX> whats up
<robd> mdm: I'll give it a try
<musicpenguin> erUSUL, thanks..ill brb..killing ndis  :)
<nellmathew> thanks richj!
<iggy1> okay, i finally installed nvidia 173 drivers and again, it gives blank screen after splash.. the only error in xorg.log is "(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)"
<IngerPoznas> i have a conflict between rythmbox and firefox....when i listen music i can't wach any videos on firefox because i have no audio and the contrary
<erUSUL> Al__NZ: /home/$USER/hard_disk.img <<< hard_disk.img it is just a random name you can choose whatever you choose
<erUSUL> musicpenguin: good luck
 * darkest_night  
<mat__> Please help! How can I make an already installed ubuntu 9.04 bootable again? My ubuntu 9.04 system refused to boot this morning, the PC seems not to recognize that the hdd is bootable at all, it immediately searches all other bootable devices – no ubuntu-screen or grub-display. The disk with ubuntu can still be mounted with the live system (all data there, fdisk shows partition is bootable), but there seems to be no obvious rescue option to jus
<mat__> t make the already installed system boot again. The only option I get is to install a new ubuntu 9.04 alongside the old system, which I did not want to try.
<mdm> robd: it depends on the speed of the connections, if there all networked on the same LAN, then its fine.  If you have to cross links with lag, you will start to have issues
<richj> anyone else patiently waiting?
<darkest_night>  
<gnewb> halberd: Yes, I see, am looking for the solution now.
<Dr_Willis> mat__:  you can boot a live cd and reinstall grub.. if its some how a 'grub got deleted' issue..
<halberd> gnewb because it seems to load the wrong driver when it does that, or only go into a partial mode
<erUSUL> mat__: you chaged boot order in bios ?
 * darkest_night cya @ all
<mdm> mat__: pop in the dvd/cd you built it from, boot the dvd/cd, tell it to run from cd and see if the box sees the disk.  You should also check to see BIOS sees it and the cables did not come loose.
<halberd> gnewb where not all functionality is enabled... but it works fine when I have the tablet plugged in and restart X
<IngerPoznas> richj do you know something about my problem?
<richj> mat__ is this a non system disk problem?
<mat__> I did not do anything to the machine.
<Al__NZ> ok erU
<Al__NZ> ok Eruaran
<Al__NZ> ok erUSUL
<scott_ino2> Pretty experienced linux/ubuntu user here but i wanna ask why my display dims every 30 seconds by 50% on AC power or battery doesn't matter
<Al__NZ> sorry about the typos
<erUSUL> mdm: he did that already quote « The disk with ubuntu can still be mounted with the  live system (all data there, fdisk shows partition is bootable),
<richj> IngerPoznas, since I have been online, your problem has not be mentioned. Whats up?
<erUSUL> Al__NZ: no problem
<gnewb> halberd: That is what I am guessing also, it could be easy as an update or may need a device installed.
<IngerPoznas> i have a conflict between rythmbox and firefox....when i listen music i can't wach any videos on firefox because i have no audio and the contrary
<Kingsy101> hey there, I am doing some web development work on ubunut atm, and I need to test it on IE.. is there a way of doing that on ubuntu?
<Ahadiel> scott_ino2, gnome-power-manager would be my first guess
<mdm> sorry erUSUL I didn't catch that
<Dr_Willis> IngerPoznas:  you mean 'flash' videos?
<richj> IngerPoznas, interesting
<Ahadiel> scott_ino2, There's a setting to dim on idle
<IngerPoznas> yes
<scott_ino2> Kingsy101, yes try IE4linux, or run a virtual machine
<spiorf> Kingsy101, virtualbox + xp + ie
<erUSUL> Kingsy101: ie4linux or a virtualized install of windows
<scott_ino2> Ahadiel, i have that setting unchecked
<Ahadiel> scott_ino2, not sure then
<Dr_Willis> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<krunk-|work> ah, driving me crazy. no back space sucks. it acts like a delete
<halberd> gnewb there's a long process to install the wacom tablet, including downloading and compiling drivers and editing xorg.conf, there's no simple answer--I've done the long way but it only works when I restart X with the tablet plugged in at that time
<scott_ino2> still happens if idle for 30 seconds or more...
<unko> Kingsy101, if your doing a website than wouldn't you make the coding work with firefox & IE?
<Dr_Willis> IngerPoznas:  theres some flash tweaks/extra package4s that may work around that issue.. but i dont know the details of them.
<richj> IngerPoznas, can you give a more full description
<King_Arthur> Kings101 you can install a firefox pluging
<IngerPoznas> Dr_Willis: i have already flash but i have problem with the audio...
<iggy1> IngerPoznas: do you use ALSA or OSS?
<halberd> gnewb, the problem is something to do with ubuntu's automatic attempt at loading the tablet when it is plugged in, somehow it doesn't do everything that it does when it boots up
<Dr_Willis> IngerPoznas:  yes.. there are issues with flash audio  with some people. its not a firefox issue.. its a flash (stinks) issue. :)
<IngerPoznas> alsa
<bsl> can anyone help me setup HW RAID5 on ubuntu server
<slayton> is there a way to know the current cpu frequency?
<richj> IngerPoznas, sometimes the clues are in the details........
<Kingsy101> unko - heh yep but I have to test it
<IngerPoznas> and how could i fix that?
<Dr_Willis> !flash | IngerPoznas
<ubottu> IngerPoznas: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Kingsy101> the versions of IE I need to test it on are 6 7 and 8
<Dr_Willis> IngerPoznas:  check the flash wiki pages
<mat__> @richj there is only one disk in the system, which was installed with ubuntu from the beginning
<richj> Dr_Willis, greetings
<Kingsy101> not really sure what you mean by vm.. wouldnt that be the same as just changing pcs? like I would have to re-start etc
<erUSUL> bsl: it it is HW raid it should be set up in the bios of the card; shouldn't it ?
<gnewb> halberd: Is it a storage device or a device like WiFi or something?
<IngerPoznas> richj:  so for example when i switch on the laptop i open rythmbox if after i go on facebook and open a video i won't have any audio and firefox will crash
<IngerPoznas> and after also rythmbox
<musicpenguin_> erUSUL, i dont have wlan0
<unko> Kingsy101, i see, but really who uses ie anymore
<erUSUL> musicpenguin_: after loading ath5k ?
<bsl> erUSUL: the bios says its setup, but when I install ubuntu server it splits the RAID members up
<musicpenguin_> erUSUL, yes
<halberd> gnewb it is a pointing device... but I don't think that my problem is specific to the device.  I think the problem has to do with the kernel's attempt to automatically load the driver when it gets plugged in
<bsl> erUSUL: so I'm trying to partition it from within ubuntu
<erUSUL> bsl: the raid card is supported by linux ?
<halberd> gnewb I think it either loads the wrong driver or doesn't apply the settings in xorg.conf to it
<Kingsy101> I mean does anyone have any advice? what is meant by installing a vm?
<richj> IngerPoznas, this sounds non trivial
<bsl> erUSUL: I assume so, its a GIGABYTE mobo, which is fairly new
<richj> IngerPoznas, no pun intedned
<Jeruvy> !fakeraid | bsl
<ubottu> bsl: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<bsl> erUSUL: support RAID0,1,5,10
<ZykoticK9> Kingsy101, vm is "virtual machine" ie VirtualBox or VMWare type thing
<erUSUL> bsl: so it is not really hardware driver is the fakeraid typical of consumer mobos ... like intel matrix...
<erUSUL> !fakeraid | bsl
<ubottu> bsl: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<IngerPoznas> ok thanks for your help
<gnewb> halberd: I agree with that assessment, I am not certain if it is .xorg or .conkyrc
<Kingsy101> what is meant by that? for example what would be the steps I had to take to say open internet explorer after I have create the vm?
<bsl> I'm new to RAID but I assumed since the mobo claimed to support RAID then it was not a fakeraid
<musicpenguin_> erUSUL, any clue? or anything i should try?
<mat__> @mdm checked cables first, all ok, ubuntu livecd sees the hdd
<richj> IngerPoznas, has this problem happened from the beginning?
<Jeruvy> bsl: unless it's a REAL raid card...it's fakeraid :)
<bsl> ah okay
<stealth-> Kingsy101: you can run windows ontop of linux. so opening that internet explorer would be just like windows
<stealth-> Kingsy101: you basically run two computers at the same time, with ubuntu hosting the other system
<erUSUL> bsl: it is raid implemented in the bios software... if you plan to use only linux on the machine it is better to sue linux's software raid implementation
<mdm> mat__: run fdisk on it see if its marked bootable, if not rerun grub on it
<ZykoticK9> Kingsy101, a Virtual Machine is an instance of say Windows running inside of Ubuntu - so it's a full install of Windows running...
<erUSUL> bsl: *use*
<mat__> @mdm it is marked bootable, checked that
<erUSUL> musicpenguin_: i can not think on anything... if the driver does not see the card on load...
<richj> mat__, do you get a non system disk error
<mdm> mat__: you can run it again, it does not hurt (if the config it correct)
<mat__> @mdm but "running grub" seem not to be easy
<bsl> erUSUL: I wont take any CPU hit?  It's a home server, only 1.8GHz Celeron
<Kingsy101> stealth- - is it difficult to setup?
<stealth-> Kingsy101: no, not really
<mat__> I do not get a "non system disk" error, the bios just seems to wait for a cd
<erUSUL> bsl: the same hit as using the one in the bios... both are software and use main cpu
<musicpenguin_> erUSUL, ok thanks :)
<richj> mat__,  I would say same difference
<Kingsy101> stealth- - what kinda operating system would you advise running of it? xp ?
<mdm> bsl if you did not spend a few hundred dollars on the card, if it does not have a plugin for a battery backup, its probably sofware (read driver) raid5.  Like erUSUL said go make a md out of them and put the card in jbod mode
<stealth-> Kingsy101: whatever one you want. Why are you doing this, btw?
<erUSUL> bsl: just linux raid is better supported (obiously) and is faster on most situations
<Kingsy101> stealth- - I need to do some web development testing with IE but my development platform is on ubuntu
<mat__> richj, I do not get a "non system disk" error, the bios just seems to wait for a cd
<richj> mat__, first things first... check that the hard disk is recognised in the bios, and that the bios is set up to boot from the correct disk
<stealth-> Kingsy101: oh, in that case, its much easier just to install wine
<glitsj16> slayton: "cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor" will give you the active cpufreq governor
<Kingsy101> I have wine installed
<bsl> Kingsy101: I only spent a few hundred dollars on the entire system, so I'm not prepared to spent a few hundred on a RAID card, lol
<mdm> erUSUL: I have yet to see one situation in which fakeraid was faster then software raid.  There really is no comparison the differnce it blatantly obvious.
<stealth-> Kingsy101: wine is a windows emulator, it pretends to be windows so you can run windows applications
<erUSUL> bsl: read the first two paragraphs here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<bsl> erUSUL: I havn't read the wiki yet, but dmraid is the prog I'm looking at
<stealth-> Kingsy101: I belive, when you install it, it comes build in with EI
<Kingsy101> stealth- - I have wine installed but I cant find a program that runs on it that emulates internet explorer 6 7 and 8
<michalski-bj> hello, mild problem, when I log in, it doesnt look like compiz is automaticly starting, neither nautilus, I need to open gnome-terminal and manually start them, everytime
<mdm> stealth-: Wine Is Not an Emulator, from its name, description and man page
<ZykoticK9> Kingsy101, stealth- i don't think IE 8 is gonna run very will under wine???  it might though.
<stealth-> mdm: yeah, bu I cant remember the right word
<musicpenguin_> erUSUL, if i have a pci card...will that work on a pci-e port?
<bsl> erUSUL: I was about to go ahead and set it up with dmraid, but i kept seeing the phrase "fakeraid" and I was still under the impression I had HW raid
<erUSUL> musicpenguin_: nope
<Kingsy101> has anyone in here had it running before? I just need to find an app that might do it...
<kevin__> pci and pci-e are different slots..
<Kingsy101> all I need is those 3 versions
<wbncly> hi ;P
<michalski-bj> .....
<musicpenguin_> erUSUL, well i have a pci wireless card and i just did lspci and it shows pci-express
<erUSUL> bsl: real HW raid card with memory processor batteries cost the same as a whole computer...
<avishek> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kevin__> pci-express is for video cards.. basically.. pci = wirelss cards and similar
<musicpenguin_> PCI Express Port 1 (rev 04)
<tunnlrat> Kingsy101, why would you need your stuff to run in the older versions of IE?? They upgrade it for a reason to attempt to stop the loopholes, even microsoft doesn't give support for them anymore ppl should upgrade and can for free
<michalski-bj> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Al__NZ> erUSUL: boy dd is slow - shes gonna take a while!!!!
<musicpenguin_> kevin__, so my wireless is a pcie?
<bsl> erUSUL: thanks for the info, I'll see what I can do
<Kingsy101> tunnlrat - I agree but there is no point in saying that.. the sad fact is that people still use old browsers
<mdm> bsl: I have 4 raid arrays, 3 are external SATA and one internal.  The internal one is really just 4 SATA disks in a 1+0 md with lvm. the external are real raid5.  my next step is to remove that internal array and make it external via eSATA and that is for heat, not performance nor raid setup
<kevin__> musicpenguin_: no, its pci.. pcie is for videocards
<musicpenguin_> oh ok
<bingo> Hii again
<erUSUL> Al__NZ: yes... maybe you gain some velocity if you tweak bs parameter... not sure if ddrescue support it though (normal dd does)
<musicpenguin_> so why does it say pice?
<avishek> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<tunnlrat> Kingsy101, lol yes and those people need no websites to work and force them to upgrade or admit defeat and move to linux anyway! Don't Cater to them!!! Fight them!!
<musicpenguin_> kevin__, why does it say pci?
<ZykoticK9> Kingsy101, if you need to test IE 7 & 8, then using a Virtual Machine is probably your best bet.  good luck.
<kevin__> musicpenguin_: post your lspci in pastebin
<xmadragex> hi i got my nvidia driver working with the 173 now my problem is resolution it does not see or let me go to 1600x1200
<musicpenguin_> ok
<slayton> I'm having problems with my cpu frequency scalling. i have a 3ghz core 2 duo but the cpu scaling always says its running at 2ghz
<avishek> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<hifi> ssh connections to a jaunty box timeout in LAN, other systems work well, I can telnet to the port and get the SSH header
<bingo> ubuntu 8.04 server edition , i have install kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-dekstop, now i have install tightvncserver but when we connect it show me grey screen.. ?????
<mat__> richj, I just re-checked the bios and disabled all other boot devices except the hdd which is recognized by the bios. Now the system hangs with "Verifying DM Pool Data" after displaying the IRQ_Table.
<musicpenguin_> kevin__, http://pastebin.com/d76f57f36
<tunnlrat> mat__, try disconnecting all drives but the One hdd in question??
<bingo> any one know tight vncserver configuration at ubuntu-server edition 8.04
<erUSUL> slayton: what does "sudo cpufreq-info" says
<erUSUL> ?
<richj> mat__ I suspect this is 'initially' a bios problem. I am not forgoing the possibility that there are further issues
<xmadragex> anyway if someone can help me with my nvidia resolution problem PM me since am at work and i zigzag around like a bee
<richj> mat__, can you reset the bios and try to get the comp to boot from the hd
<slayton> erUSUL, command not found
<mat__> richj, no drives are connected other than the cd-rom an hdd in question
<entraide-net> pvrusb2 from http://www.isely.net/pvrusb2/pvrusb2.html (included with recent kernels). from which kernel ???
<ZykoticK9> bingo, you might want to look into the .xinitrc file, that grey screen is X starting without a windows manager running, you might also need to check out the .vnc folder in your home directory.  good luck.
<Xero> To backup downloaded repositories cache
<erUSUL> slayton: XD install cpufreq-utils
<kevin__> musicpenguin_: i dont see the pci-e newhere
<richj> mat__ you should not be getting irq problems
<misha> hi all - need network help ifconfig  & dhclient - trying to use ICS from wm61 phone
<Xero> sudo tar zcvf apt.tgz /etc/apt/ /var/lib/apt/ /var/cache/apt/
<tunnlrat> mat__, are the HD and Cdrom both on the same ide cable??
<michalski-bj> hello? anyone, problem with compiz and nautilus here
<richj> mat__, when did the problems start????
<mat__> richj, with reset you mean "defaults" ?
<kevin__> musicpenguin_: okay i see it lol.. but its just a bridge
<erUSUL> slayton: iis cpufrequtils
<gnewb> halberd: Did you look at Launchpad?
<mat__> tunnlrat, no hdd is sata
<musicpenguin_> kevin__, so its just a pci right?
<richj> mat__ yes that is what I mean.. When did this issues start? did you change anything before?
<kevin__> musicpenguin_: #
<kevin__> 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev d4)
<bingo> Zykotick9: thanks  brother... for replying.. ok now i check .xinitrc... 1 min stay here :)
<kevin__> thats teh slot you are thinking of.
<kevin__> musicpenguin_: ye its pci, lol..
<Guest55996> hi guys.. can anyobdy help me with pm-utils and how i can create a new hook for when the laptop lid is closed ??
<gnewb> halberd: I found this at launchpad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/237357
<slayton> erUSUL,
<musicpenguin_> kevin__, i see a pci express at the end
<slayton> erUSUL, http://paste2.org/p/271473
<kevin__> musicpenguin_: lines 12 not lines 56
<bingo> zykotick9: where is .xinitrc file lcoated ?
<slayton> erUSUL, here is my cat /proc/cpuinfo http://paste2.org/p/271474
<musicpenguin_> kevin__, from that can you see my wireless card?
<Dr_Willis> bingo:  you can make one in the users home directory
<erUSUL> slayton: can you launch a cpu intensive task ?
<kevin__> well its not recognizing a pci wireless card no,
<krunk-|work> so I want to set up the ubuntu server so that system mails are relayed through my isp's smtp. what's the most straight forward way of doing so?
<musicpenguin_> kevin__, how funny..i have wirless up with ndiswrappers but ath5k doesnt see wlan0
<bingo> Dr_willis: i installed $sudo apt-get install tightvncserver .. then i did # tightvncserver it asked about passwrd i entered..
<ZykoticK9> bingo, actually i think you need to look at ~/.vnc/xstartup (.xinitrc is not present be default probably, but it tells X what Windows Manager to start - it would be in your home folder)
<slayton> erUSUL, yes... what should I run during that task?
<xmadragex> anyway if someone can help me with my nvidia resolution problem PM me since am at work and i zigzag around like a bee (sorry for double type)
<kevin__> musicpenguin_: ye thats good, i thought you can use hardware drives >> administration >>system
<Kingsy101> could I possibly ask someone to help me install a vm on my ubuntu machine? if someone has a few mins to spare?
<Dr_Willis> bingo:  read the docs for that  vnc server. You can make a simple .xinitrc if you wanted. (2 lines) --> xterm &       metacity
<kevin__> musicpenguin_: instead of ndis
<erUSUL> slayton: something that will get the cpu to scale to its full freq
<krunk-|work> maybe I'll just uninstall exim4 and do it with postfix
<richj> Kingsy101, its very easy
<Dr_Willis> bingo:  i tend to use vnc4server it uses .vnc/xstartup for its programs to startup
<ZykoticK9> bingo, i had this issue yesterday with Medibuntu the fix there was to add "unset SESSION_MANAGER" to the ~/.vnc/xstartup file -- but that was really a XFCE specific issue...
<richj> Kingsy101, make a new virtual drive, mount the install cd
<Kingsy101> richj - can we talk in a pm?
<musicpenguin_> kevin__, my hardware drivers is empty
<richj> Kingsy101, ok
<Kingsy101> thanks
<bingo> Zykotick9: yes here is xstartup,  it is showig that.. xrdb $home/.Xresource ... #ssetroot -solid grey ... x-terminal-emulater -egeometry 80x.... x-windows-manager &
<wizzo50> ##eggheads
<slayton> erUSUL, i can do that but the cpu only goes to 2.67 ghz not 3.00 ghz
<mdm> Kingsy101: install vbox, run it, make an instance for ubu, virtualise either the iso image or the actual cd/dvd then start the instance you made and have fun
<mat__> richj, no, nothing done before. Maybe ubuntu got some updates yesterday, but I do not recall anything special - its all automatic. I did not install any other software or anything. I just made ubuntu shutdown. Then this morning the computer was shaken quite a bit due to craftsmen repairing the house (device off). After that the problems started, which was, why I first checked the cables and sound of the hdd and ran the short test of seatools (its
<mat__>  a barracuda 7200.11 1.5 TB). Is it important that my ubuntu is 64bit?
<halberd> gnewb okay, but it doesn't help me so much
<erUSUL> slayton: hardware limits: 2.00 GHz - 2.67 GHz <<<< and available frequency steps: 2.67 GHz, 2.00 GHz <<< that's what the hardware supports according to linux...
<krunk-|work> does ubuntu "count on exim4" I'm not familiar with exim, but wouldn't want to break anything by uninstalling it
<bingo> Dr_willis: first of all it is ubuntu 8.04 server edittion which hadn not GUI , so i installed by $sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<richj> mat__, pm me
<bingo> now i am seeing /etc/init.d/gdm here it also restart
<erUSUL> slayton: so either your bios/linux has a bug or the cpu only suports 2.67
<slayton> but cat /proc/cpuinfo clearly shows that i have a 3ghz cpu
<mdm> erUSUL: one of mine does available frequency steps: 2.60 GHz, 2.40 GHz, 2.20 GHz, 2.00 GHz, 1.80 GHz, 1000 MHz
<jrib> krunk-|work: if you try to remove it and "ubuntu" needs it, it will tell you
<Dr_Willis> bingo:  bingo  you really dident need to do that. You could of just installed vnc4server (or some other) and a window manager - to get a 'vnc desktop'
<mat__> richj, how do I do that?
<musicpenguin_> where can i get hardware drivers
<slayton> erUSUL, ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> bingo:  jwm is a good very very light window manager i use with vnc a lot
<slayton> I'll file a bug report
<mat__> richj, I mean in xchat ...
<bingo> Dr_willis: firefox can run in this your window smanageer ?
<erUSUL> slayton: ok do it against the kernel
<erUSUL> slayton: out of curiosity can you paste your /proc/cpuinfo ?
<bingo> Dr_willis: any nice tutorial for install Vnc4server for ubuntu 8.04 server edittion ?
<ZykoticK9> musicpenguin_, "for the most part" drivers are built-into the linux kernel -- what hardware are you refering too?
<wizzo50> Where you find a listing of IRC channels to go to?
<slayton> here is my cat /proc/cpuinfo http://paste2.org/p/271474  erUSUL
<musicpenguin_> ZykoticK9, im currently using ndiswrappers to get online...but i have to load them myself or otherwise the gui freezes permanetly and i have to reinstall ubuntu... i wanna try ath5k
<bingo> Dr_willis: actualy i want to check some thing by explorer firefox, i thogut that it will work but not.. grey screen
<bugs> hello
<ZykoticK9> musicpenguin_, sorry man, i'm no help with that.  Good luck.
<musicpenguin_> ZykoticK9, ok thanks
<slayton> erUSUL, is this the proper place to file the bug? http://tinyurl.com/6nrlvc
<wizzo50> Where you find a listing of IRC channels to go to?
<F4lku> ./list
<guest7560> hey, I have a dark gnome theme installed which works fine, however, the only trouble is in openoffice writer when the paper is displayed black. is there a way to launch open office writer to ignore all themes alltogether?
<wizzo50> ./list
<erUSUL> !bugs | slayton
<ubottu> slayton: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<musicpenguin_> why doesnst ubuntu have this do it at install....i thought jaunty would but still no
<bingo> Dr_willis: :) where ?
<n2diy> I'm trying to umount a flash drive, and I'm getting device is busy errors, how can I determine what is using the drive?
<guest7560> is there a way to force open office to completly ignore a gtk theme?
<MrStein> Hi! I pushed accidentally a shortcurt, and now my screen scrolls as I move the mouse (by about 10-20 pixels). I presses WINDOWS+r. What is this and how to turn it off ?
 * MrStein has 9.04
<musicpenguin_> kevin__, thanks for your help
<musicpenguin_> erUSUL, thanks
<erUSUL> musicpenguin_: no problem
<musicpenguin_> no luck though :(
<kevin__> musicpenguin_: hopefully you can figure it out
<mdm> MrStein: try ctrl-alt-numpad_minus
<musicpenguin_> hopefully
<bugs> n2diy I think that it is impossible
<musicpenguin_> thanks
<MrStein> mdm: no effect
<wizzo50> Where you find a listing of IRC channels to go too and check out?
<kevin__> musicpenguin_: i would use ndis as last resort tho,
<musicpenguin_> kevin__, that my plan.. :) thanks
<jrib> !irc > wizzo50
<ubottu> wizzo50, please see my private message
<n2diy> bugs: then how the heck do umount the drive, if I can't figure out why it is busy?
<Khelben> i would like to use my ubuntu server as a mp3 streaming proxy, what kind of software can I use for that?
<guest7560> is there a way to force open office to completly ignore a gtk theme? or any application to ignore a certain gtk theme?
<mdm> n2diy: why dont you know what is using it?
<MrStein> mdm: it is not a lower resolution. The difference is like 10%. And it moves instantly as I move the mouse, not when I reach the edge.
<bingo> Zykotick9: now i come to main ponit, i installed vmware server, it has installed ver well at server but when i open : http://ip:8333 then after getting cerfiicate it got bussy not resoponse how could be ?
<wizzo50> #ubuntu-beginners
<bugs> n2diy: but i think that you can force the unmount
<morbid_bean> Hello
<n2diy> mdm: umount doesn't tell me, it just tells me it is busy. Everything is closed but my terminal, and xchat.
<ZykoticK9> bingo, I'm affraid I don't use VMWare at all so i have no idea.  good luck man.
<gaddzilla> @n2diy: try mount -l /whatever/to/unmount
<bingo> Zykotick9: dont get affraid :) be brave.. Good Luck !!
<mdm> n2diy: go run lsof and see, and run fuser on it
<tunnlrat> guest7560, go to openoffice, Tools > options > then under the Openoffice.org tab go to appearnce
<vjayus> i'm trying to get a cron job running. how do I confirm that it is running the task I
<vjayus> ve defined under crontab.
<bingo> Nomachine NX are also not working :(..
<n2diy> mdm: ok.
<MrStein> ah, it is zoom.  WINDOWS key + mouse wheel....
<MrStein> bye
<Khelben> i would like to use my ubuntu server as a mp3 streaming proxy, what kind of software can I use for that?
<tunnlrat> guest7560, you should be able to change the background to white and keep it that way in there
<erUSUL> !info shoutcast
<ubottu> Package shoutcast does not exist in jaunty
<SomethingElse2> Hello everyone... I'm wondering if this is the right place to ask for help with a corrupted package that won't go away?
<mdm> n2diy: and if you want to know how to use fuser its one of the long standing jokes about linux, can look up the switches tho
<Khelben> !info shoutcast
<ubottu> Package shoutcast does not exist in jaunty
<kevin__> Khelben:http://www.plus24.com/mp3-howto/mp3-howto-12.html
<Jeruvy> SomethingElse2: go ahead and ask if anyone can help they'll respond
<kevin__> Khelben: i've used ampache and it works great, has a nice web interface
<ZykoticK9> Khelben, don't know what you mean by "proxy" but you might want to check out gnump3d for mp3 streaming, works well.  Good luck.
<n2diy> mdm: um, ok.
<krunk-|work> I'm trying to get rid of exim4 and install postfix. but getting a lot of errors: http://pastie.org/516890
<ThE> plop
<wizzo50> #ubuntu-us-ne
<kevin__> Khelben: yes gnump3d is awesome as well you might want to try that first.
<krunk-|work> I tried force uninstalling these exim packages, but they're not being removed
<guest7560> tunnlrat, thanks
<ThE> ubuntu is a fucking shit!
<guntbert> n2diy: type fuser -m <path to your flash drive>
<SomethingElse2> OK, so, I installed a package for dial-up modem drivers that was a bit sketchy, and it had a failed install from a .deb. I've since given up on the modem, at this point I don't care if it works. But, the drivers are loaded anyway when I boot and are considered always in use, so I can't remove the package, and that means I can't remove or upgrade or do anything at all with aptitude and such
<SomethingElse2> so, is there a way to get rid of it, even though removing and fixing the tree doesn't work because the drivers are in use?
<lich0r> if I am running a VM, and I install telnet on my host machine, I would not need to install it on the guest machine, right?
<jlaroche> hey everyone
<ThE> can you ferme ta gueule
<SomethingElse2> I've already tried "blacklisting" the drivers, they still load
<Khelben> keffie_jayx: ZykoticK9: my purpose is to use the server as the main mp3 stream downloader and let my other workstations connect to this server
<lich0r> hey jlaroche
<ThE> is quel heure?
<jlaroche> Does anyone know if it is possible to program apps for the iphone in Ubuntu?
<jlaroche> hey lich0r
<ThE> easy
<wizzo50> How do you open a tgz file?
<guntbert> ThE: stop that please
<Jeruvy> jlaroche: afaik, you need a mac.
<ThE> nop
<jlaroche> afaik ?
<stealth-> wizzo50: open it will file-roller
<erUSUL> jlaroche: apple will not release the iphone sdk for linux...
<ctmjr> !tar|wizzo50
<ZykoticK9> wizzo50, cli "tar zxvf file.tgz" will unarchive it to the current directory
<ubottu> wizzo50: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Jeruvy> jlaroche: as far as I know
<stealth-> jlaroche: As Far As I Know
<kevin__> jlaroche: or a hackintosh.. google insanelymac, they have kalyway and iDeneb
<krunk-|work> how can I force ubuntu to remove all remanents of exim4
<ThE> on objextive c
<ThE> you can make your app
<erUSUL> krunk-|work: tried the suggested « sudo apt-get install -f » ?
<guntbert> !ops | ThE
<ubottu> ThE: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ThE> i ve made some of appstore
<erUSUL> krunk-|work: tried the suggested « sudo apt-get -f install  » ?
<wizzo50> I download Mailman and it wouldn't run on here
<krunk-|work> erUSUL: that would force install postfix, but not remove exim4 right?
 * DBO looks at guntbert oddly
<krunk-|work> and since they both provide a sendmail, would that not cause issues?
<morbid_bean> Laoch
<lich0r> jlaroche, I do not code by any means, but when I google ubuntu and iphone sdk I saw many results...perhaps one of them would help you?
<guntbert> DBO: why?
<losher> lich0r: in general, it's best to assume the VM host and VM guest are completely separate, so the answer is you need to install it on both if you want to talk to both...
<erUSUL> krunk-|work: dunno; i spect to remove one or the other to avoid the conflict in mail-transport-agent
<gaddzilla> krunk-|work: if you're just talking about removing the dependencies and such, try sudo apt-get autoremove
<krunk-|work> erUSUL: it errors out on that as well
<DBO> guntbert, what was he doing wrong except for not understanding that the enter key is not a comma?
<wizzo50> Where is File roller at on ubuntu?
<wizzo50> Or is is something I need to download and run?
<erUSUL> wizzo50: when you double click on an archive in nautilus it opens
<guntbert> DBO: look at his sentences about ubuntu being...
<krunk-|work> ok, it removed exim4, but not the other exim packages. now it refused to install postfix or re install exim4 even when using the -f switch
<krunk-|work> autoremove does not work
<DBO> guntbert, that you, teach me not to backscroll enough, hes gone now already however
<guntbert> DBO: :)
<Sifr> Would someone mind helping me find the .img file I need to install Ubuntu from a USB external hard drive?
<chiques> How can I change which device Amarok uses? I'm currently here is my debug http://paste.ubuntu.com/198759/
<chiques> *Here is my debug
<mdm> Sifr: do you want to boot that usb and install linux from it?
<guntbert> !pastebin | chiques
<ubottu> chiques: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<gaddzilla> @Sifr: you can boot from ubuntu livecd, click administration, and there's a USB bootable creator there.
<qr> What vnc software can I use to share a currently running desktop?
<wizzo50> Mailman didn't work at first yesterday but does now. Then where do I run the setup for the Mailman on here?
<gaddzilla> @qr: tightvnc is my favorite
<lich0r> thanks losher
<qr> gaddzilla: can that share a desktop that's logged in locally?  I thought no.
<chiques> guntbert, What do you mean? I was fixing a type
<Sifr> I can't boot from the livecd, it fails every time I try, so yes I'd like to install from the usb.
<krunk-|work> all I want to do is remove one mta and install another, there's the endless cycle of errors: http://pastie.org/516890
<chiques> *typo
<gaddzilla> @qr yes, it can. you can choose to disable the local keyboard and mouse or not
<qr> gaddzilla: hmm, my mistake then.  I'll check it out.
<ctmjr> wizzo50 this might be some help to you in learning about ubuntu  https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html
<WIGGMPk> I upgraded to the new 2.6.28-13 kernel in jaunty, and now my nvidia kernel module wont load.. I am currently running default generic driver.. Please help
<lich0r> losher using a bridged connection doesn't change the security of the VM, right? It seems anyone with access to the box could already access the VM, as I play with it through virtualbox's GUI
<Scunizi> Sifr: do you get at least to the first screen off the live cd?
<kdw> krunk-|work: try installing ssmtp for mail-transport-agent to send system mail
<guntbert> chiques: I wanted you not to paste a lot in here (misunderstanding you last line) :-), sorry
<misha> hi all - need help with network - trying to use ICS from my moto q9c - stuck with no dhcp
<Sifr> Scunizi: yeah, I get the language select, then the main disk menu, but every option on the menu causes my computer to irreparably freeze.
<siwelwerd> Good afternoon.  Would this be the correct place to look for help with an installation of Ubuntu Netbook Remix, or is there another place for that?
<krunk-|work> kdw: http://pastie.org/516902
<chiques> guntbert, OK, that's what I figured....np
<krunk-|work> nope
<krunk-|work> this all started when I did "apt-get remove exim4"
<krunk-|work> then tried to apt-get install postfix. explosions followed
<Scunizi> Sifr: I had an issue similar.. I had to add pci=nomsi to the kernel boot line.
<doppelganger_> hi guys, does anybody have a moment to help me fix a soundcard issue?
<krunk-|work> apt-get fail
<kdw> krunk-|work: tried to remove postfix?
<krunk-|work> same circular error
<Sifr> Scunizi: unfortunately I have no idea what that means. I've yet to find a useful resource to learn anything about boot lines or anything like that.
<krunk-|work> postfix is not installed
<krunk-|work> damnit
<kdw> krunk-|work: tried apt-get -f install (by itself, no package name)
<wizzo50> will they ever have voice talk on here with mic? LOL
<iggy1> i need help.. if i install nvidia drivers (any verison) i get blank screen after reboot/reloading X
<guntbert> n2diy: have you figured it out?
<krunk-|work> kdw: doing that now, I'm getting exim4 back installed
<Scunizi> Sifr: on the initial menu before loading the desktop.. push F6 and you'll get something new showing up .. look for the line mentioning kernel and at the end before "quiet splash" add pci=nomsi and hit enter.
<n2diy> gunbert, no, still wading through it.
<guntbert> !ask | doppelganger_
<ubottu> doppelganger_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<krunk-|work> ok, so I think I"m back to square one => replacing exim4 with postfix. though all I need to do is set up a smtp relay for system mail
<Sifr> Scunizi: Alright thanks, I'l give that a shot. I guess if something goes wrong I'll just come back.
<guntbert> n2diy: what does "fuser -m <path to your flash drive>" tell you?
<doppelganger_> gotcha  =)   i have a creative xfi notebook card i'm trying to install. If i use lspci it lists my card, but past that i don't really know what to do to get it to work
<n2diy> gunbert, no, still wading through it. I found five pids using /dev/sdb1, and I've been killing them in top. The first one I killed, closed my terminal!?
<packet-sent> I have my drive fully encrypted using alternative installer everything has ran fine until the latest kernel update now my system wont boot unless I choose the earlier kernel,,I think the problem is that at boot time I am NOT being asked for my passphrase with the new kernel password, does anyone know how this might be fixable?
<kdw> krunk-|work: try now installing ssmtp, hopefully it will prompt to remove exim4 for you
<gaddzilla> @n2diy was your terminal in the directory you wanted to unmount?
<n2diy> gaddzilla: I'm working on a flash drive, so I can't imagine terminal would be running from it.
<guntbert> n2diy: open another terminal, and look again with fuser -m
<krunk-|work> kdw: cool beans, you rock. I guess ssmtp will suffice for auch a simple task
<yowshi> what is it with ubuntu and usb devices. iof a programming using one jamms thats it your screwed and have to reboot
<n2diy> guntbert: doing that now.
<yowshi> last time it was a webcam thias time it's a joystick
<kdw> krunk-|work: thanks!  love them cool beans
<krunk-|work> oh no, errors :P
<gaddzilla> @n2diy I meant was your working directory the directory you mounted /dev/sdb1 in? that will cause your terminal to be "using" it
<entraide-net> http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-16745 someone can check if my codes are good ???
<mrwes> Just ran an update on Jaunty and got the following error message: update-rc.d: warning: /etc/init.d/linux-restricted-modules-common missing LSB information
<aZaFred> quick question: running apt-get upgrade over ssh and it keeps getting killed in non-interactive mode because a conf file has changed since the previous version of the package was installed:
<aZaFred> APT::Periodic::Unattended-Upgrade
<aZaFred> err
<BellinXFelon> i was wondering how i can install nero on xubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> entraide-net:  you may want to give a slightly better summary of the question/problem to the channel..
<entraide-net> I'm trying to build a script to install Ati proprietary drivers ...
<aZaFred> Configuration file `/etc/apache2/apache2.conf'
<aZaFred>  ==> Modified (by you or by a script) since installation.
<mrwes> there were also some packages kept back
<FloodBot1> aZaFred: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> BellinXFelon:  i perfer k3b to  nero :) there is a 'nero' for linux. but its lackin gin ways
<ctmjr> doppelgaenger: what does aplay -l show for sound cards?
<aZaFred> adding -y doesn't fix it... anybody has any idea how to get past that?
<BellinXFelon> Dr_Willis I use k3b too, im just wondering if there is a faster way to burn iso to dvd
<krunk-|work> kdw: it was a fake out
<krunk-|work> http://pastie.org/516890
<doppelganger_> ctmjr: no mention of the creative card shown there  =/
<mrwes> BellinXFelon, growisofs
<klb_> Hi there, is there a a repo for gnome shell?
<mdm> Dr_Willis: I prefer growisofs, I dont need a gui, can run it via ssh and has many more options
<krunk-|work> apt said "yah, I know what to do...oh wait, no I don't"
<BellinXFelon> mrwes : so how do i use growisofs?
<BellinXFelon> mrwes : i apologize, im rather new to this
<misha> hi all - need help with network - trying to use ICS from my moto q9c - stuck with rndis not working
<darkhelmetlive> is there a way to refresh the bash cache or whatever it is? like i compile something to /usr/local and it takes precedence over what's in /usr, and "which" reports the proper path, but bash still wants to run the old one
<Dr_Willis> BellinXFelon:  if you have the iso allready made.. its trivial to do the actual 'burning'  its the generating of the iso that takes the time/effort/gui stuff :)
<mrwes> BellinXFelon, for a dvd iso: growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/dvd=dvd.iso
<krunk-|work> guess I'm stuck with exim4
<BellinXFelon> ok
<mrwes> BellinXFelon, dvd.iso = whatever you called your iso
<mdm> growisofs -use-the-force-luke=dao -use-the-force-luke=break:1913760 -dvd-compat -Z /dev/cdrom=image.iso :P
<sanjay> gud morning
<BellinXFelon> mrwes : i understand i just plug in the name of the iso and type that into konsole
<n2diy> Ok, I got the flash drive erased. How do you know when to use /dev/sdb1 or /media/disk with a command? They both point to the same device, but seem to have different behaviors?
<mrwes> BellinXFelon, yah...I always all mine dvd.iso, because I use a bash alias to type the rest
<Dr_Willis> n2diy:  /dev/ is the DEVICE  /media/ is the Mountpoint.
<kdw> krunk-|work: mmph.  backuppc requires -some- mail-transport-agent
<guntbert> good evening sanjay, do you have a support question?
<BellinXFelon> mrwes: I see, and this is faster than k3b?
<mrwes> BellinXFelon, alias burndvd='growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/dvd=dvd.iso && eject /dev/dvd'
<Dr_Willis> n2diy:  you mount a device to a mountpoint.
<sanjay> yes guntbert
<kdw> krunk-|work: just going to look at the rdepends...
<sanjay>  can u help me pls
<mrwes> BellinXFelon, dunno...I use both -- I'm a big fan of K3b -- rock solid app
<mdm> n2diy: /dev/anything is a link to the device, and unless you used mknod /media/anything is where ubuntu mounted things to
<krunk-|work> kdw: yeah, that makes sense but shouldn't apt know what I"m trying to do is replace that dep?
<guntbert> !ask | sanjay
<ubottu> sanjay: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mrwes> Ok...who'll stop the rain?
<ctmjr> doppelgaenger: ok , what ubuntu distro are you using? and we need to find out what module alsa needs to load for your card
<Kingsy101> can someone tell me what this error is... ---> http://www.pastie.org/516917 <--- I get that error when I try to start my VM
<doppelganger_> ctmjr- jaunty on this box
<n2diy> Dr_Willis: ok, so when using the rm command, I should point it at the device, and not the mount point?
<BellinXFelon> mrwes: ok, another thing...my friend has xubuntu on his pc and has trouble connecting to the network, I have checked all the wired connections and everything is fine, what else could it be?
<sanjay> i want  usa  yahoo messenger with video  and voice chat option in  ubuntu... but i don't know how? can u pls help me on this regard?
<huayra> ping
<Dr_Willis> n2diy:  logically that makes no sence. :) if you want to remove 'files' from a mounted filesystem.. you use the 'mountpoint'
<|aspire|> hi is it possible to convert this windows script
<|aspire|> @echo off
<|aspire|> call "ant" -f "%~dp0\build.xml" deploy
<|aspire|> pause
<FloodBot1> |aspire|: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> n2diy:  if you were formating a filesystem you use the /dev/whatever   ,
<mrwes> BellinXFelon, well...I'd find out what type of card he has first
<kevin__> BellinXFelon: sudo ifconfig eth1 down, sudo ifconfig eth1 up, sudo dhclient eth1
<sanjay> i want  use  yahoo messenger with video  and voice chat option in  ubuntu... but i don't know how? can u pls help me on this regard?
<BellinXFelon> ok
<kdw> krunk-|work: hmm ssmtp is on the depends list for backuppc mail-agent, so it should work -- thinking...
<mrwes> BellinXFelon, oh...he's wired in?
<spilakviktor> #ubuntu-hu
<BellinXFelon> mrwes yes he is
<BellinXFelon> mrwes and its not a network problem because he can get on wirelessly through his ps3
<guntbert> spilakviktor: type /join #ubuntu-hu
<satya12345df> how to enable video?
<Rikki_tikki> hello?
<kdw> krunk-|work: looked at your pastebin again.  try removing mailx?
<Natanael_L> Why is the font set strange on this Ubuntu 9.04 ?
<mrwes> Dr_Willis, any guess on this error message on an update? update-rc.d: warning: /etc/init.d/linux-restricted-modules-common missing LSB information
<krunk-|work> kdw: I'll give that a shot
<mrwes> update-rc.d: see <http://wiki.debian.org/LSBInitScripts>
<satya12345df> can u help me?
<Kingsy101> someone have an idea about my issue?
<sanjay> guntbert,,i want  use  yahoo messenger with video  and voice chat option in  ubuntu... but i don't know how? can u pls help me on this regard?
<Natanael_L> In OpenOffice then. Where can I get the "normal" fonts?
 * apap apap
<krunk-|work> kdw: same result
<Natanael_L> Arial and stuff...
<satya12345df> how to get codecs plz help
<glitsj16> sanjay: add the https://launchpad.net/~loell/+archive/ppa repository (instructions on the page) and install gyachi
<guntbert> !codecs | satya12345df
<ubottu> satya12345df: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sanjay> thanks glits...
<krunk-|work> ok, the backspace button is broken in curses for me in ubuntu. so I can't dpkg-reconfigure exim4. anyone got a link to a bare minimum smtp relay config for exim4?
<sanjay>  Sir Glits... is it enabled with voice and video  option
<dimedo> hi, i'm trying to get kerberos auth to run with firefox and apache mod auth kerb on ubuntu jaunty amd64, kinit auth is working fine but i'm unable to login through the http auth dialog. also though that after kinit auth, i may be able to use negotiation auth but still the http auth dialog appears. (i setup the domain as trusted in firefox). any ideas what i'm doing wrong?
<mdm> krunk-|work: define broken? stty erase does not work for you?
<krunk-|work> wait, let me try x11. yeah, nothign happens
<misha> hi pls help with dhclient  rndis0
<chiques> How do I get to this window in Amarok? http://amarok.kde.org/amarokwiki/images/9/9b/Xine-config.jpg
<glitsj16> sanjay: you're welcome, yes it does have voice/video chat enabled
<guntbert> Kingsy101: there is #vbox, maybe you get better answers there
<sanjay> thank u boss...
<BellinXFelon> mrwes: yes he is wired in
<Kingsy101> thanks
<kdw> krunk-|work: try ssmtp install again?  what errors on that?
<krunk-|work> kdw: it's the same lack of an MTA error
<glitsj16> sanjay: :) haven't used it recently, hope it works fo you
<misha> does ubuntu use ifcfg-lanx type of files to setup network ?
<n2diy> when running a backup, are open files included?
<siwelwerd> stupid question: how can i upgrade to the newest kernel (say, 2.6.30) from a CLI?
<Natanael_L> Where's the windows font pack!?
<Sirchade> restricted-extras
<guntbert> !latest | siwelwerd
<ubottu> siwelwerd: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<Natanael_L> siwelwerd: download, compile, point to it in GRUB
<Sirchade> Natanael restricted extras has windows fonts
<kdw> krunk-|work: lack of MTA?  ssmtp is an MTA.
<krunk-|work> kdw: got it!
<halberd> does "apt-get dist-upgrade" upgrade the kernel?
<embrik> I'm trying to install citrix webclient and get this message when running the isntall script: Starting daemon
<embrik> ./citrixvpn-linux-2.4-i386.sh: 416: /etc/init.d/net6vpnd: not found
<Natanael_L> Sirchade: Where is it? I can't find it
<krunk-|work> kdw: had to uninstall exim4, then reinstall exim4, after uninstalling mailx. that let the daemon start/stop correctly, then I installed ssmtp which replaced exim4
<krunk-|work> kdw: now....for smtp relay to my isp
<embrik> tried ggogle, but I haven't been able to find any soultions
<abarbaccia> hello, i'm having a lot of problems with jaunty freezing. ive googled and read some bug reports but if someone can help me find the source, that would be excellent
<embrik> can anybody help me install citrix web-client?
<Natanael_L> I can not find restricted-extras !
<embrik> Natanael_L, ubunt-restricted-extras
<ctmjr> doppelgaenger: could not find anything on that card except some old forums about it not being supported here is alsa page maybe you can find it http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main
<embrik> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Sirchade> yea
<Natanael_L> halberd: If the Ubuntu team has rupdated the kernel, yes. If you are upgrading the entire dist version
<Natanael_L> thanks - it was ubuntu-restricted-extras. :D
<Sirchade> got to have verdana
<doppelganger_> ctmjr: yeah, it has seemed to be hopeless thus far through my googling. Thanks for your attention though man
<Natanael_L> It's for my moms' and dads' laptop of course, I'd never use that on my own *cough cough*
<davidfx> hello all
<Sirchade> heh
<davidfx> any gtkpod experts there
<Natanael_L> bye, don't need more help now
<LinuX2half> is there another movie player for Gnome?
<LinuX2half> Totem Movie player seem to have some problems
<ctmjr> doppelgaenger: your welcome you might try one of the other creative modules on that page you never know
<doppelganger_> ctmjr: i'll give it a shot, i haven't seen some of info listed here yet
<losher> LinuX2half: mplayer, xine, vlc...
<losher> !multimedia
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ville_> I cant understand why my HP 6175s laptop cant boot any ubuntu versions
<ville_> shitty laptop i guess
<LinuX2half> is that at Add/Remove App.?
<nellmathew> hey does anyone have the "flattened" firefox (gnome-colors) panel svg?.. seems to be missing from the offical packages now.
<tethridge> anybody know of a way to disable the functionality that is new for the latest release of ubuntu that selects all white space when you click in a terminal window at the end of a line?
<tethridge> it's driving me nuts
<halberd> tethridge, are you sure it isn't just because you're dragging the mouse very slightly
<TheWolfen> Hey, I'
<TheWolfen> Whoops...
<tethridge> halberd, no, it happens when I just click
<sanjay> if ubuntu  operating system crashed.. then is there any option to auto recover  from with in it? (like ghost recovery in windows)
<tethridge> I'm clicking to focus and it wipes out my selection that I was about to paste with a middle click
<Kingsy101> can someone take a look at this error -----> http://www.pastie.org/516930 <--- anyone seen that before? I get it when I try to start my VM using virtualbox
<nellmathew> tethridge, is your double-click sensitivity real high?
<TheWolfen> I'm having a bit of trouble with Apache, and am having a bit of trouble checking it locally. I'm using dyndns, and neither the dyndns nor the global ip seem to work. When I access it locally, I'm fine. Anyone know what gives?
<tethridge> nellmathew, I haven't adjusted my double-click sensitivity.  I believe it's just the normal behavior with the latest release
<tethridge> give it a try
<Eevee> TheWolfen: apache might be set to Listen to only your local ip
<zenxr> Can anybody help me? I need to follow the instructions on http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13139
<Eevee> TheWolfen: find the Listen directive in its config and make sure it's *:80
<tethridge> just left click in a terminal window, it will select the whole line when you click where there isn't any text
<Eevee> tethridge: not here
<zenxr> Idk how to use git, all i've done so far was install it.
<ctmjr> doppelgaenger: is this your card  http://us.creative.com/products/feature.asp?category=1  if so there is a driver for it but looks like you will have to jump thru some hoops to get it to work
<tethridge> Eevee, on jaunty x64?
<Eevee> tethridge: jaunty x86
<TheWolfen> Eevee: I had it set to that at one point, and now have it at 0.0.0.0:80. Would that be part of the issue?
<stapel> how do I copy the bootloader from one disk to another?
<Eevee> tethridge: but I seriously doubt there'd be a behavior change like that between x86/x64
<nellmathew> tethridge, that happens for me but only when i double click..
<Dr_Willis> stapel:  you could use the 'dd' command with the proper arguments for that..  but ive never had to do so.   google for 'backing up the mbr'
<tethridge> Eevee, I agree
<Dr_Willis> stapel:    or use the grub commands to insall grub to the other drive
<stapel> dr willis: thanx
<tethridge> Eevee, click on a blank line once
<tethridge> then pause, then click in the same place again.  Leave a few seconds between the pause
<tethridge> excuse me, between the clicks
<Eevee> TheWolfen: I don't think 0.0.0.0 will do the right thing, no
<losher> stapel: can you say more about what you're trying to achieve?
<gaby01> hallo
<rexha> I have a problem with my Digital Camera: Sony Corp. DSC-S30/S70/S75/F505V/F505/FD92/W1 Cybershot/Mavica Digital Camera , in gThumb in Import Photo options says:An error occurred in the io-library ('Could not claim the USB device'): Could not claim interface 0 (Operation not permitted). Make sure no other program or kernel module (such as sdc2xx, stv680, spca50x) is using the device and you have read/write access to the device.
<Eevee> tethridge: two clicks doesn't highlight.  double-click does a word highlight, which in this case selects the blank space (which I think is just a new line).  maybe your double-click sensitivity is off
<camel_> guys - I am running an ubuntu server on a machine and I am trying to setup ircd-hybrid - whenever I try to connect to my server it says connection refused - even from within my network
<nellmathew> tethridge: this right? - http://files.getdropbox.com/u/1364542/screen.png
<camel_> how can I fix it???
<tethridge> nellmathew, yes
<kultbunt> Hello I have a HP 6175s laptop but I cant boot ubuntu on it :(
<camel_> anyone?
<nellmathew> tethridge, yeah that only happens when i double click, and i remember it being in intrepid/hardy too
<TheWolfen> Eevee: I switched it back, and am still getting no love. I think you're right, though, that the default *:80 wasn't the thing to change.
<Eevee> TheWolfen: you reloaded or restarted, right?
<doppelganger_> kultbunt: how far do you get?  (just asking questions, i'm definitely not a pro)
<rexha> I have a problem with my Digital Camera: Sony Corp. DSC-S30/S70/S75/F505V/F505/FD92/W1 Cybershot/Mavica Digital Camera , in gThumb in Import Photo options says:An error occurred in the io-library ('Could not claim the USB device'): Could not claim interface 0 (Operation not permitted). Make sure no other program or kernel module (such as sdc2xx, stv680, spca50x) is using the device and you have read/write access to the device.
<fccf> !repeat | rexha
<ubottu> rexha: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Eevee> TheWolfen: you behind a router?
<satya12345df> help me installin gstreamer ugly
<TheWolfen> Eevee: Yes, and yes.
<losher> kultbunt: ville said the exact same thing about 10 minutes ago. I googled it & see other people with the same issue, no apparent workaround...
<nellmathew> satya12345df - just use applications - add/remove..
<rexha> sorry
<TheWolfen> Eevee: I have port forwarding sending port 83 globally to local port 80 on my machine.
<krunk-|work> kdw: I changed the ssmtp config, but don't see an init script for it in /etc/init.d?
<stapel> Losher: i have two disks in a pc. One is for windows. The other one has ubuntu on. The ubuntu one is a small one (2G) that really just act as a recovery disk. I installed ubuntu on there using the ubuntu minimal cd, to customize it a bit. Problem is grub installed itself on the Windows disk. I would like to move it to the ubuntu one, and then fix the windows one, so that the windows disk remains in tact.
<losher> krunk-|work: it's not a daemon, so no init script...
<Eevee> TheWolfen: is apache serving a page with a title of 'wolfserve'
<scoates> trying to set up postfix to authenticate users, and I get "cannot connect to saslauthd server: No such file or directory" in the logs. Some googling turned up similar problems, but no solution for me. Any ideas?
<kultbunt> losher: ok thx
<TheWolfen> Eevee: Why, yes!
<TheWolfen> Eevee: How did you manage to get that?
<Eevee> TheWolfen: aha!  probably the IP doesn't work because your router is a bit dim, and dyndns is broken somehow
<nellmathew> tethridge, are you on a laptop?
<Eevee> TheWolfen: went to your IP at port 83  :P
<cozmoz> hi, I recently installed crossover, but now I decided to remove it, how do I do that?
<TheWolfen> Eevee: ?!?! My word!
<tethridge> nellmathew, no a workstation
<nellmathew> ah ok
<carbon3> stapel: notebook or desktop?
<losher> stapel: fixmbr from the windows recovery disk for the windows disk, grub-install from the live-cd for the ubuntu disk.
<pandi2456> where is zeno_
<stapel> carbon3: desktop
<tethridge> I guess I'll have to do a little more research and then take some video footage of the screen to show what's happening.  Thanks for the help everyone.
<embrik> anybody who can help me installing citrix web client?
<nellmathew> tethridge, np, good luck with that..
<cozmoz> anyone?
<carbon3> beside that losher said, you should change your oot order
<losher> cozmoz: I thought there was an uninstall script. Look in ~/.cxoffice or /opt/cxoffice
<stapel> losher: how do i do the grub install from the live-cd?
<cozmoz> ok, ty losher
<cabrey> losher, it's in /opt/cxoffice
<nellmathew> stapel : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<mib_94dm9o0f> Hi everyone, I've been using Ubuntu in a virtual box machine and I think I'm now ready to make the switch. Yet still... I'm an Ubuntu noob. Is there a way I can take all my programs and system settings from my vbox version of my desktop version?
<embrik> I'm trying to run an install scipt but there is a problem with net6vpnd
<losher> cabrey: depends on how you installed it I think i.e. systemwide or per-user
<cozmoz> losher,  I can't find any... how to remove thru terminal?
<cabrey> losher, ah good point, i always run standalone installers as root, just in case
<forceflow> mib_94dm9o0f: most of the configuration files are in your home folder
<cabrey> mib_94dm9o0f, backup your home directory
<forceflow> mib_94dm9o0f: so a lot of settings you could just preserve by copying over the right files to your final install
<losher> stapel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 for example
<cabrey> !home | mib_94dm9o0f
<ubottu> mib_94dm9o0f: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<mib_94dm9o0f> Sweet, thanks
<phoenixz>  I have this in the /etc/fstab: UUID=ff479173-12f1-416b-88d8-58e60282585d /boot           ext2    relatime        0       2
<phoenixz> so its using the UUID for the LVM device, not the /dev/vgname/lvname
<phoenixz> I want to add another lv to the fstab
<phoenixz> but I cant find the UUID for that lv
<stapel> losher: nellmathew: thanks
<phoenixz> I tried lvdisplay, but the UUIDs in there are no the ones I find in the fstab.. Where can I find these UUID's?
<grkblood13> does anyone know how to turn off the annoying computer voice in mumble?
<racecar56> http://racecar56.pastebin.com/f254c59b5
<glitsj16> phoenixz: have you tried "sudo blkid" yet?
<yowshi> hmmm the retsart only killed one dosbox process
<racecar56> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<phoenixz> glitsj16: not yet, let me try
<TheWolfen> Eevee: Could you try http://dontpanic.endofinternet.net:83 ?
<Eevee> TheWolfen: yup, wfm
<Eevee> TheWolfen: I'm pretty sure your router has to do some sort of backflips to make requests to your own WAN IP work correctly, and some routers just don't know how to do that
<TheWolfen> Eevee: Okie doke, that's keen then.
<phoenixz> glitsj16: perfect!
<losher> cozmoz: no cxuninstall script anywhere?
<efox> exit
<sled> hello
<cozmoz> losher,  found it X)
<glitsj16> phoenixz: one less thing, going to take a break, have a good one
<TheWolfen> Eevee: It works perfectly! And I just didn't know! Craaaay-zay!
<cozmoz> thanks for the help
<sled> I have an external harddrive with a FAT FS on it, I unlinked some files, is there a tool to undelete files on FAT ?
<sled> :S
<sled> it's urgent :)
<sivan26f> Hello , i have Inno3D(nvidia) card , i connected to the s-video output my slide projector but it not working ? any ideas ? (i checked my slide projector on the same computer with other operating system windows xp and it worked fine)
<corzo> any one speack spanish?
<krunk-|work> I'm getting the following error with ssmtp: http://pastie.org/516966
<krunk-|work> I have set up the config with authuser and authpass, I'm using the exact same smtp server, user, and pass I use in my python smtplib scripts which works
<grendal_prime> anyone haveing a problem with pidgin and yahoo?
<xemacs4321> grendal_prime, mine worked 3 mins ago
<arash_> i have an odd problem on my tc4400 tablet (HP).. on ubuntu 9.04, when i close my lid, my mouse moves sporadically and randomly clicks all over the screen. i'm not sure what is causing it...
<glitsj16> sled: never had to do a recovery on FAT, but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery might have some things you can try
<losher> !es | corzo
<ubottu> corzo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<grendal_prime> its werid...i try other im's like kopete and it works fine..and pidgin still connects to googletalk just fine
<corzo> ok thanks
<corzo> my bad
<wizzo50> sled, NTFS Undelete
<embrik> I get this question: What is the location of your linux kernel source? [/usr/src/linux] What shal I answer if uname gives me 2.6.28-13-generic
<sled> wizzo50, found "foremost" :)
<losher> krunk-|work: any idea which host-not-in-DNS its referring to?
<wizzo50> ok
<krunk-|work> losher: not really, I can do the same thing with gmail info and it works. usually when I've seen errors like this it's when you're trying ot send mail through a non-auth based smtp server that verifies reverse dns
<krunk-|work> losher: I would think that this is the issue except that I can use verizon's smtp servers in my python scripts fine when doing auth based mailout
<losher> krunk-|work: ssmtp worked fine for me with gmail & comcast. Try it with debugging turned on?
<sunevil> hi
<sunevil> what can i install to hear mp4 files?
<sivan26f> Hello , i have Inno3D(nvidia) card , i connected to the s-video output my slide projector but it not working ? any ideas ? (i checked my slide projector on the same computer with other operating system windows xp and it worked fine)
<krunk-|work> wait, I got it
<losher> sunevil: try mplayer...
<arash_> i have an odd problem on my tc4400 tablet (HP).. on ubuntu 9.04, when i close my lid, my mouse moves sporadically and randomly clicks all over the screen. i'm not sure what is causing it... is there a way to track mouse movements and which device is sending the movements?
<losher> krunk-|work: what was it...
<sunevil> losher, i did it but Opening audio decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg/libavcodec audio decoders
<sunevil> Cannot find codec 'libamr_nb' in libavcodec...
<losher> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sunevil> thanks
<TheWolfen> Eevee, thanks a lot. I'm on my way, all.
<sunevil> ohhhhh...same error
<antony> hi
<Stephen_> Anyone in here?
<losher> sunevil: looks unfixable, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mplayer/+bug/110196
<phoenixz> I was moving a directory structure from a to b with mv.. I had to interrupt in the middle and now I want to resume, but mv tells me it cant move anymore because the target directory already exists (duh, just keep moving in there!).... How can I get mv to resume moving?
<antony> hi stef
<losher> Stephen_: 1455 users & counting....
<Kingsy101> anyone in here use VirtualBox OSE ?
<gartral> so whats with 2 kernal updates in a day?
<Stephen_> Can someone answer hopefully a basic question regarding a Pidgin problem I just started having? I'm fairly new to Ubuntu and can't seem to find answers in the database
<gartral> !ask | Stephen_
<ubottu> Stephen_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<FiloSottile> hi, i have a wlan0 connection with a numer of rx packets (in ifconfig) that goes up, but i can't connect to the internet
<FiloSottile> so how can i activate the connection?
<Stephen_> I recently started having problems unable to sign into Yahoo from Pidgin, but I can sign into all my AIM SN's?
<losher> krunk-|work: still there?
<gartral> Stephen_: Im having that prob too, as well as my friend... seems too be a selective problem on Yahoo's side
<[dynami]> How would i view shared files on my network (windows) , via ubuntu ?
<FiloSottile> noone? how to activate a connection (that is in interfaces)?
<Stephen_> yeah... it just started the other day
<chetnick> FiloSottile: i dont think that has anything to do with your Ubuntu config. Sound more like router config.
<chetnick> I might be wrong.
<noob537> what folder are desktop wallpapers stored in?
<Stephen_> and then carried into today as well, so I checked to see if there were errors w/ Yahoo by signing in on my Win OS and it's fine
<gartral> !samba | [dynami]
<ubottu> [dynami]: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Myxb> hi, how do i write protect a file from deleting? the rm [file] still removes 'regular' files even if the ownership is wrong.
<chetnick> FiloSottile: if you got IP from router or modem, then you should be good to go.
<racecar56> http://racecar56.pastebin.com/f254c59b5
<FiloSottile> chetnick: ip are static
<BellinXFelon> im having connection problems with xubuntu. It is a hard wired connection and works fine everywhere else. It just says that it is unable to connect, I know that its not the ISP, what else could it be and how do i fix it?
<chetnick> FiloSottile: Can you ping router?
<FiloSottile> chetnick: moment
<chiques> Is there to run dmesg so that when I plug in USB devices it shows automatically?
<Uplink> how can i get rid of the tracker applet?
<gartral> BellinXFelon: does your router have mac address filtering?
<chetnick> Myxb: you need to read up on permissions. You cant delete file if correct permissions are set.
<Stephen_> gartral do you play any web games or use other sites that are Java enabled... I've noticed that Java seems to time out after about 30 minutes... and don't see any settings to correct this issue?
<Bodsda> Myxb: you could set the sticky bit so only the creator and root can remove the file
<bassie> when i boot my laptop, sometimes it stops at "setting advanced power management to 0xfe" and also the screen may turn black for a couple of seconds.. i have to reboot it a couple of times before i get to the login screen
<yowshi> is there a way to use a joystick to control the mouse cursor?
<FiloSottile> chetnick: yes
<gartral> Stephen_: oddly I dont have that problem, are you on 32 or 64 bit ubuntu?
<BellinXFelon> gartral, im not sure
<Uplink> "Tracker - There was an error while performing indexing: Index corrupted" [Reindex all contents] [Cancel] [Ok]
<gartral> BellinXFelon: what router do you have?
<Uplink> ???
<chetnick> FiloSottile: so you have IP set, and you can ping router, but no internet. Again sound to me like router config problem.
<BellinXFelon> its a linksys
<Stephen_> ummmmm.... good Q haha, I'm very new to this... I love it... but my friend kinda left me in the dark once he got me onto it
<BellinXFelon> gartral* its a linksys
<Bodsda> Uplink: choose the reindex option
<chetnick> FiloSottile: can you ping google.com, maybe name server is bad.
<Uplink> Bodsda: same error pops again
<gartral> BellinXFelon: a linksys /what/
<FiloSottile> chetnickn: probabily... can you resolve google.com, please, and give me ip?
<chetnick> FiloSottile: try ping google.com and if it does not work try to ping 74.125.127.100
<gartral> Uplink: alot of people including me have that problem, you''ll need too remove the indexer
<FiloSottile> "unknown host"
<Uplink> gardar: how do i do that?
<Bodsda> Uplink: Uplink http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7241925&postcount=5
<max_> Hi, I'm having a time problem. Any program that looks to my computer for the time and format uses 24 hour time (but my clock is set to use 12hr time) Why arent these programs seeing the time in 12hr format?
<gartral> uplink open a terminal and type sudo apt-get remove tracker
<FiloSottile> chetnick: oh, YEAH! it's the dns, how can i set it up?
<BellinXFelon> gartral, im sorry nevermind it was just not connected right
<Bodsda> gartral: found a fix on the forums -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7241925&postcount=5
<gartral> BellinXFelon: well.. THAT would explain it!
<BellinXFelon> gartral, haha
<the1corrupted> How can I fix this error?  "E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/mirror.noreply.org_pub_tor_dists_-_main_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)"
<_Rha7_> Hi evry1, Does anybody know what to do to have dpkg-buildpackage generate a -all.deb package (that is, not i386, amd64, or anything)?
<chetnick> FiloSotti: add to /etc/resolv.conf line: nameserver <ip_of_your_router>
<adriano> ad
<jrib> _Rha7_: why?
<chetnick> FiloSottile:  add to /etc/resolv.conf line: nameserver <ip_of_your_router>
<FiloSottile> chetnick: or the open dns ip, no?
<Myxb> Bodsda: i've changed permissions to 101444 and root:root and still can delete under normal user.
<Stephen_> gartral... where would I find my bit?
<chetnick> FiloSottile: well i would go with router ip first, if it does not work, than try that.
<spsneo> is there any way to customize notification in ubuntu jaunty?
<Bodsda> _Rha7_: in the control file, change architecture to 'all'
<_Rha7_> jrib: trying to build a shell script package, so it is basically arch independent, but it generates a i386 deb package, which doesn't work at my other amd64 laptop, and for that case in other distros
<chetnick> FiloSottile: router should forward queries.
<spursncowboys> hi everyone. Is anyone in here having problems with mediatomb? In your opinion, is there a more reliable site like mediatomb? I have a ps3.
<jrib> !packaging > _Rha7_ , it's what Bodsda said, but here is the documentation you should be reading
<ubottu> I'll remember that, jrib
<jrib> erm,... what?
<booyab> is there a way to mute a particular process?
<_Rha7_> Bodsda: U the man
<Kingsy101> http://img218.imageshack.us/i/screenshot1efx.png/ <--- anyone seen an error like that before?
<jrib> !packaging > _Rha7_
<ubottu> _Rha7_, please see my private message
<_Rha7_> :) Thanks
<booyab> or... whitelist the programs that are allowed to make sound?
<spaztik> what's a good app for configuring a game pad?
<chetnick> FiloSottile: you might need to restart networking.
<spsneo> is there any way to customize notification in ubuntu jaunty?
<VCoolio> spsneo: no, they are fixed to according to a certain idea of what notifications should do, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD
<the1corrupted> I'm having trouble with apt-get.  Whenever I run an apt-get command (other than apt-get install), I get this error here: http://pastebin.com/d1f6e0805
<Bodsda> _Rha7_: no problem, take a look at this for future reference: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<_Rha7_> Thanks a lot, Architecture:all did it
<jrib> msg ubottu packaging
<FiloSottile> chetnick: 1) how? 2) did you mean /etc/resolvconf?
<kazagista1> can I transform an existing ubuntu installation into a netbook remix by just adding/removing packages? which ones?
<spsneo> VCoolio: like it keeps popping up whenever a buddy signs in (in pidgin)
<chetnick> FiloSottile: lets go on private.
<spsneo> VCoolio: and its irritating
<VCoolio> spsneo: ah that you can set up in pidgin
<Hughesy> Can anyone help me view the shutdown log?
<VCoolio> spsneo: tools > plugins > libnotify popups, select and configure
<yowshi> is there a way to use a joystick to control the mouse cursor?
<spaztik> yowshi, i usually use qjoypad
<Stephen_> Gartral are you in a terminal right now?
<spaztik> but i'm tryin to find if there's something better
<the1corrupted> I'm having trouble with apt-get.  Whenever I run an apt-get command (other than apt-get install), I get this error here: http://pastebin.com/d1f6e0805
<jrib> the1corrupted: how about apt-get update?
<spsneo> VCoolio: thanks a ton!
<VCoolio> spsneo: np
<the1corrupted> jrib: That works fine.  It's when I use build-dep or source that this error pops up..
<jrib> the1corrupted: so you've run apt-get update followed by one of those commands?
<the1corrupted> jrib: Yes.
<echonoob> hello can someone help me with 9.04
<the1corrupted> jrib: Though it also seems I get some 404 errors when I run the update..
<jrib> the1corrupted: does the file exist?
<echonoob> have x61 ibm thinkpad.... the middle scroll button doesn't work
<echonoob> anyone?
<Stephen_> Does anyone have a problem with Java timing out after a certain period of time?
<sztomi> Hi. I've got two mp4 video files which I would like to join into one. Is it possible (without reencoding them?)
<the1corrupted> jrib: No, it doesn't
<[dynami]> echinos,  what about it ?
<jrib> the1corrupted: pastebin the output from apt-get update and the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list
<max_> Hi, I'm having a 'locale' problem. It's set to 24hr time, when I trun the 'date' command in the terminal it returns the time in 24hr formatting. How can I change this to display 12 hour formatting?
<mikeh789> echonoob: http://blog.aliencam.net/tag/thinkpad/
<BellinXFelon> im having trouble with k3b, when i try to record iso image i get this write error :-[ WRITE@LBA=86b60h failed with SK=0h/ASC=00h/ACQ=03h]: Input/output error
<BellinXFelon> :-( write failed: Input/output error
<hatter243> !locale | max_
<ubottu> max_: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<the1corrupted> jrib: http://pastebin.com/dc9d37c7
<mikeh789> echonoob: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1139856
<[dynami]> ubuntu work from USB flash ?
<hatter243> [dynami], yes
<[dynami]> well ?
<jrib> the1corrupted: remove the failed repositories from your sources.list
<hatter243> yes
<[dynami]> 4GB enough ?
<hatter243> Sure, why not.
<york666> Hi, Who knows how to use the Intel Compiler?
<[dynami]> hatter243, any tutorials around ?
<Stephen_> HAHAHAHA, I guess my problems are pretty minor to most here
<hatter243> !usb | [dynami]
<ubottu> [dynami]: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<echonoob> thanks mikeh
<york666> Hi, Who knows how to use the Intel Compiler? I'm using ubuntu 9.04.
<[dynami]> hatter243, thanks
<echonoob> i'll try to see if i can follow it
<yowshi> spaztik: that is gjoypad?
<hatter243> Stephen_, or we're not java guys/girls =(
<Stephen_> or that hatter :-).... I've just never seen something like that happen... even the Mac doesn't just freeze after it's timed out
<mikeh789> echonoob: that second on looks like it will help. I think that middle mouse paste issue is a firefox thing
<LGB-L> raise your hand if pidgin is your favorite IRC client
<Guest93612> 1
<echonoob> ok thanks
<Stephen_> hatter can you tell me where I'd find what bit version I'm using?
<hatter243> Stephen_, can you get more specific? If you just say "Does anybody...?" it's hard to know where to start
<mikeh789> about:config if you see the same thing
<hatter243> Stephen_, man java says that you can type "java -version"
<the1corrupted> jrib: Done, no 404 errors on apt-get update.
<lwells> does 9.04 have a problem with sleep mode??
<lwells> I cannot not get to wake up
<lwells> They say 8.10 was fine
<Stephen_> no sir.... not Java version.... that's easy.... earlier gartral was askin if I was using 16 bit or 32 bit Ubuntu.... I do not see any info. about my bit.... just the version
<[dynami]> Live USB creator, is that on the newest version of ubuntu ?
<pyxton> hey guys is there anyway i can increase the disc quota for ubuntu after the installation ???
<hatter243> Stephen_, "uname -a" you're looking for either X86_64 or X86 or something like that
<Xet> Hello I hope you can help Im freaking out well I havent done anything recently but today when I try to log in, i cannot see anything I mean, juts the black screen and the cursor wheel loading, but nothing It doesnt load
<Xet> Im on a live cd now by the way
<hatter243> Stephen_, or more specifically "uname -m"
<pyxton> i have the same problem  ! !  do you think you have enough  memory ?? xet ?
<york666> Hi, Who knows how to use the Intel Compiler? I'm using ubuntu 9.04. How do I make the command source become auto?
<vigo> pyxton: I think gparted can be used for that. but I am not certain.
<pyxton> thnx vigo
<york666> Hi, Who knows how to use the Intel Compiler? I'm using ubuntu 9.04. How do I make the command source become auto?
<hatter243> Xet, confirm that your home directory is owned 100% by you
<yowshi> spaztik: have you tried js2mouse?
<Stephen_> I understand if I saw something like hatter I'd know that's what I'm looking for.. I'm saying specifically I'm not sure where I'm looking to even get that info.
<Xet> hatter243: I think It is because when I try to open something on the live cd It says that it cant
<hatter243> Xet, write this next bit down. Boot into ubuntu (not the live CD) and type these in
<lwells> So there is nothing wrong with sleep mode in 9.04?
<iceroot> lwells: there is always something wrong with sleepmode, because linux has big problems with it, so its depending on your hardware
<Xet> hatter243: what do I type
<lwells> ahh ok
<lwells> Was not aware of that
<max_> Hi. I can't get my locale to use 12 hour time. I've tried resetting the locale using 'localepurge' but it still uses 24hr formatting. Is there anyway to force 12hr formatting?
<york666> Hi, Who knows how to use the Intel Compiler? I'm using ubuntu 9.04. How do I make the command source become auto?
<hatter243> Xet, when you get to the login prompt press CTRL+ALT+F1 You'll get to a text prompt. Login to there. sudo chown -R [username].[username] /home/[username]      <---- Be sure to put your username in there. Then reboot and try to log in again. If that doesn't work, boot into recovery mode and select the "Fix X problems" option
<york666> sourceHow do I make the source command become automatic??
<hatter243> max_, did you read !locale?
<foonet> what is the best firewall software for ubuntu and how can I find it?
<sztomi> Hi. I've got two mp4 video files which I would like to join into one. Is it possible (without reencoding them?). Avimerge doesn't work
<hatter243> !best | foonet
<ubottu> foonet: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<iceroot> foonet: iptables but why need a firewall?
<vigo> !firewall | foonet
<max_> hatter243: yes, It just had info on resetting it, which i did. It didnt hel[p
<ubottu> foonet: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<Xet> hatter243: ok thanks
<foonet> iceroot: network that I am on has sensitive information.
<nellmathew> can someone try sudo apt-get update and upgrade, see if they get the message : "The following packages have been kept back: linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic, linux-restricted-modules-generic"
<Davi1> hello everyone. i am currently installing ubuntu, i'm on the live disk, but on the 5th step which is the part where you enter your name etc. i get MigrationAssistant failed with exit code 127. can anyone help?
<hatter243> max_, right click the clock choose Preferences select 12 hour format.
<nellmathew> can someone try sudo apt-get update and upgrade (IN JAUNTY), see if they get the message : "The following packages have been kept back: linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic, linux-restricted-modules-generic"
<ben--king> can one download the CD iso and burn it onto a DVD?
<Davi1> ﻿hello everyone. i am currently installing ubuntu, i'm on the live disk, but on the 5th step which is the part where you enter your name etc. i get MigrationAssistant failed with exit code 127. can anyone help?
<hatter243> nellmathew, that happens every time there's a kernel upgrade. Relax. If you want to install them sudo apt-get install linux-generic.....
<nellmathew> hatter243 thanks a lot!
<max_> hatter243: It is set to 12 hr formatting. The clock displays 12hr, but any program that looks to locale for  the time formatting uses 24hr. Including 'date' in a terminal.
<Davi1> i'm kinda new at this so i'm not sure what it means
<iceroot> nellmathew: also sudo-apt-get dist-upgrade
<hatter243> max_, date always outputs 24 hour unless you specify otherwise. man date
<Davi1> migration assistant failed with exit code 127?
<max_> hatter243: Ah.
<nellmathew> thanks iceroot, worked like a charm
<gartral> Bodsda: thankyou my tracker is restored!
<TUplink> is it posable to use a burner in another computer for mytharchive? like maybe mount /dev/dvd from the remote box?
<Bodsda> gartral: your welcome
<gartral> Stephen_: 32/64 there was never a 16 bit Ubuntu
<TUplink> <---- waiting for the 128bit days
<yowshi> anyone else maybe able to help with getting a joystick to be used as a mouse?
<mat__> Thanks to all who helped - my ubuntu boot problem is solved thanks to hints from you and the newest version of the supergrubdisk
<iceroot> how to clone a whole hdd/sd-card with grub, so it can boot?
<sjlkg> hi, has anyone successfully configured laptop-mode-tools to disable/enable bluetooth when on battery/ac ?
<sjlkg> laptop-mode-tools doesn't seem to disable/enable bluetooth for me
<SethLutz> Hello
<sjlkg> i just had a look in /usr/share/laptop-mode-tools/modules, the script seems to use the kernel module hci_usb, but i think the name of the bluetooth module is btusb ?
<packet-sent> I enabled whole drive encryption using alternative install and everything has been running fine until the latest kernel update...now when it boots it does not ask me for the passphrase and then obviously fails to load beciase it cannot find root...anyone know of a fix so I can set it to ask for my passphrase at startup?
<SethLutz> When I try to install Ubuntu, I only get the comand prompt.
<HippyEwan> How can I play DVDs on Ubuntu?
<Bodsda> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<HippyEwan> Thanks
<Davi1> sethLutz: are you installing from a live CD?
<SethLutz> Yes, I am.
<Davi1> SethLutz: the command prompt in the beginning or what command prompt. does it read the disk. this might help http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installing
<fccf> packet-sent: you might consider using the previous kernel by pressing ESC at the Grub loading screen and selecting the 3rd line .... this will use the older kernel ... you might get your machine back
<Bodsda> SethLutz: is it a full bash shell or just a busybox?
<SethLutz> What do you mean?
<Bodsda> SethLutz: you said you only get  a command prompt, does it ask you to log in at the command prompt?
<SethLutz> No
<packet-sent> fccf: I have already done that and it works as expected it asks for my passphrase,is there anything I have to do with kernel updates in order for it work?
<sjlkg> well does anyone know if i can just change the hci_usb in /usr/share/laptop-mode-tools/modules/bluetooth to btusb to make laptop-mode-tools work with the btusb module ?
<Davi1> SethLutz: ok are you on the live cd right now?
<Cry__Baby> I was moving a favourite around in Firefox, and Ubuntu crashed.. froze up.. I then had to hard core reboot and now all icons in tray have all moved around and I had to add "windows list" to Panel again... What happened and how can I unfreeze Ubuntu if it happens again?
<fccf> packet-sent: look at /boot/grub/menu.lst and make sure the new kernel is looking for the boot in the same place with the same options as the new kernel
<packet-sent> fccf: looking now
<SethLutz> No, I am using MIRC on Windows Vista.
<fccf> packet-sent: I meant old kernel in the second instance
<hyde> there are many "-- MARK --" message in /var/log/messages on this Ubuntu 9.04 Vmware Guest, what is that?
<packet-sent> fccf: yup gotcha
<hyde> it shows up every 20 minutes ..
<Cry__Baby> SethLutz: eeek
<Davi1> SethLutz: ok. well does it not read the disk and normally read windows, or do you get something like the first image from this link http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installing ?
<jrib> hyde: man syslogd  I guess
<fccf> hyde: totally normal ... it is just a keep alive message
<SethLutz> I do not know what you are talking about.
<Davi1> SethLutz: ok. you're trying to install ubuntu. obviously you have already downloaded the CD correct?
<SethLutz> Yes
<Stephen_> sorry gartral... I mistyped... got distracted by a phone call
<Stephen_> I don't know if I'm using 32 or 64?
<packet-sent> fccf: from what I can tell apart from the name of different kernels they all point to the same place uuid etc
<hyde> thank you!
<Cry__Baby> Stephen_: 32
<fccf> packet-sent: same options??
<packet-sent> fccf: yup
<Cry__Baby> I was moving a favourite around in Firefox, and Ubuntu crashed.. froze up.. I then had to hard core reboot and now all icons in tray have all moved around and I had to add "windows list" to Panel again... What happened and how can I unfreeze Ubuntu if it happens again?
<fccf> packet-sent: please pastebin your menu.lst
<stealth-> thet toolbars for alot of my gnome apps have dissapeared, any one know how to get them back?
<Davi1> SethLutz:  ok. so when you downloaded the disk, did you just burn it directly to a empty cd-r, or did you use an img burner?
<Stephen_> cry thank you, so now I just need to address my Java timing out and freezing on me after 45-60 minutes
<SethLutz> I got the CD in the  mail.
<ChubZee> Doe anyon know of a simple way to get intrepid to recognise my Huawei E160 HSDPA modem after i've booted up? At the min i have to plug it in before the kernel boots, and I'm not too keen on using usb_modeswitch as i use several HSDPA modems and other USB devices which i'm concerned it might interfere with
<Bodsda> Cry__Baby: I dont know if you can unfreeze, but you can restart the xserver without rebooting -- sudo apt-get install dontzap    then run    dontzap -d    then you will be able to restart the xserver by pressing   ctrl+alt+backspace
<Cry__Baby> Bodsda: i cant type anything
<Davi1> oh ok. so now did you change your BIOS to boot the cd? it's also known as the boot setup
<Cry__Baby> Bodsda: frozen solid.. cant move mouse, cant type, nothing
<Bodsda> Cry__Baby: try   ctrl+alt+f1
<Cry__Baby> Bodsda: didnt work
<Cry__Baby> frozen up
<stealth-> Cry__Baby: next time, check to see if the keyboard lights are flashing
<ongolaBoy> hi.what's the difference between 'apt-get update' and 'aptitude update' ?
<packet-sent> fccf: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m41c63a5
<SethLutz> When I put the CD in and rebooted the computer, it booted up.
<stealth-> Cry__Baby: that indicated a kernel panick, and is usually hardware related.
<kiki67100> Cry__Baby, or CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<Stephen_> LOL.... I'm glad my problems aren't quite as bad as others... it's just a nuisance more than anything
<Bodsda> Cry__Baby: ok, i dont think theres anything you can do then, odd that it wont even let you switch to tty1
<xXx_codex_xXx> hola
<xXx_codex_xXx> speak spanish
<ChubZee> ongolaBoy, aptitude is a smarter program generally, but both commands have the same end result
<Bodsda> kiki67100: ctrl+alt+backspace is not enabled by default anymore
<Davi1> SethLutz: ok good so then does it load the cd?
<Bodsda> !espanol | xXx_codex_xXx
<ubottu> xXx_codex_xXx: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<SethLutz> Yes
<stealth-> ongolaBoy: apt-get is just a wrapper for aptitude, so afaik they do the same thing
<Davi1> SethLutz: and it gave you a command prompt?
<xXx_codex_xXx> ok thank you
<Bodsda> stealth-: not quite, aptitude is a bit more low level
<SethLutz> Are you talking about the thing that says "Try Ubuntu"
<Davi1> SethLutz: yes. you have to click on that
<stealth-> Bodsda: yeah, so apt-get just uses aptitude, doesnt it?
<SethLutz> Yes, I get that
<stealth-> thet toolbars for alot of my gnome apps have dissapeared, any one know how to get them back?
<ongolaBoy> Bodsda: aptitude a bit more low level than apt ? i thought it was the contrary :)
<ChubZee> stealth-, aptitude uses apt
<Davi1> SethLutz: ok. once you're in there on the desktop or on system/administrator there should be an install button.
<ChubZee> not vice versa
<SethLutz> Yes
<stealth-> ChubZee: oh. thanks for clearing that up
<Stephen_> can anyone assist with a Java issue?
<ChubZee> yw
<S0LIDUS> Hi everyone could anyone tell me what LVM is?
<Bodsda> ongolaBoy: I think you may be right actually, although apt-get is
<stealth-> solid_liq: LVM is a Linux Volume Manager, its generally used to manager encrypted disks
<Bodsda> apt-get is a frontend for dpkg
<kiki67100> SethLutz, gnome-panel ?
<Davi1> SethLutz: ok so then you click on the install button, and it basically takes you through a guide. on the partition setup, if you don't know much about partitions just select the default, otherwise you might mess up your windows partition
<kiki67100> stealth- *
<stealth-> SOLIDUS: LVM is a Linux Volume Manager, its generally used to manager encrypted disks
<SethLutz> and when I install it, when I boot it up, it will do the comand prompt.
<kiki67100> stealth-, your gnome-panel ?
<Davi1> SethLutz: ok. on the command prompt what does it say? like what kinda command prompt is it
<stealth-> kiki67100: no, not gnome panel, the toolbar, like the thing that says "File Settings About etc" and sits on the top of your programs
<S0LIDUS> stealth: Is encrypted disks better than Windows disk encryption
<stealth-> SOLIDUS: depends. What were you using to encrypt the windows disk? truecrypt?
<kiki67100> stealth-, metacity --replace ?
<fccf> packet-sent: I think your solution can be found here http://www.kennynet.co.uk/2009/04/27/ubuntu-jaunty-upgrade-encrypted-home-not-mounting/
<stealth-> SOLIUS: generally, they use the same algorithms, but linux tends  to manage it better
<S0LIDUS> stealth: Windows own encryption
<sylvanus_> Does anybody know how to get jasper for kopete?
<stealth-> SOLIDUS: afaik, they should be the same
<yowshi> wooo joystick as mouse shtal worked
<stealth-> kiki67100: no, its not an issue with the window manager itself, but with the apps
<sylvanus_> does anyone know how to get jasper for kopete?
<packet-sent> fccf: thnx for info will look into it..............
<S0LIDUS> stealth: In windows if you encrypt the drive your programs are in some don't work!
<Davi1> SethLutz: if it doens't boot ubuntu it might be your boot loader. what happens is if you install ubuntu after having windows on you computer, the boot setup, which basically choosing between windows and linux, is on default so it uses the windows one if i'm correct. what you wanna do is use the GRUB bootloader to dual boot.
<Stephen_> any Java guru's out there for help?
<stealth-> SOLIDUS: oh, you dont have to worry about that in linux. Everything will work as if it wasnt encrypted.
<stealth-> Stephen_: you could try #java
<S0LIDUS> stealth: Thanks!
<stealth-> SOLIDUS: anytime ;)
<kiki67100> stealth-, um.. its strange maybe your gnome config
<Stephen_> Stealth... please elaborate I'm still fairly new to Ubuntu and a lil naive to some of this?
<yowshi> well kind of worked and now it isnt
<sylvanus_> well I guess I'm S.O.L. huh?
<packet-sent> EFS  and syskey command make for a pretty seamless and strong encrypted windows box.well was when I used it
<stealth-> Stephen_: are you trying to program in java, or get it working?
<Stephen_> yes
<stealth-> kiki67100: how could I check that?
<Stephen_> where do I #java?
<stealth-> Stephen_: that wasnt a yes or no question....
<stealth-> Stephen_: are you trying to program in java, or get it working?
<Stephen_> I misread.... it works... but with quarks
<stealth-> Stephen_: what kind?
<Stephen_> it times out after about 45-60 minutes
<stealth-> times out? as in, it doesnt load?
<kiki67100> stealth-, try to create a new user, and execute a software
<stealth-> kiki67100: k
<derspankster> anyone else having issues today with Pidgin not starting?
<Stephen_> Stealth, correct... i.e. I'm playing games that are Java enabled.... and after some length of time... it just freezes and boots me out of servers
<kiki67100> stealth-, or just do : sudo gedit
<echonoob> what's a good newsreader for dl binaries?
<echonoob> anyone?
<stealth-> kiki67100: it works as a different user
<stealth-> Stephen_: hmmmmmm..... I dont think I know enough about that stuff to help you past there. Sorry :(
<SethLutz> When I boot up my computer, I get the dualboot thing, and I select Ubuntu and I get a comand prompt.
<Stephen_> Stealth: it's ok... noone seems to have an answer for it so far... my friend who turned me onto Ubuntu is a computer guru... and he's not really sure either
<kiki67100> stealth-, it working when you execute a software with a another user ?
<stealth-> kiki67100: yes
<yowshi> grrr i have horrific kuck with usb devfices
<meho_r> echonoob: Pan?
<echonoob> ok i'll try that then
<kiki67100> stealth-, there is maybe a problem in $HOME ( /home/username )
<stealth-> kiki67100: my .gnome directory has nothing that could be casuing it
#ubuntu 2009-06-19
<stealth-> kiki67100: maybe my .local?
<stealth-> ill check
<kiki67100> stealth-, rm -r .gnome ?
<Xet> Hello I did what you told me hatter243 but nothing...
<Xet> Its still the same
<max_> How can I change my account locales? I've tried 'dpkg-reconfigure localepurge' but that didnt reset it. I can't seem to get it to use 12hr time.
<stealth-> kiki67100: no, that doesnt work, I think it has to be .local, then
<stealth-> kiki67100: would something like screen-configurations.xml cause it?
<Xet> anyone knows? It doesn't load after the splash screen, just the black background and the mouse wheel
<kiki67100> stealth-, I don't no but you can also copy all config of your new user
<Stephen_> hmmm... no go on #java
<kiki67100> stealth-, cp  -f /home/newuser/*. $HOME
<stealth-> kiki67100: yeah, but im kinda reluctant, cause im not sure what I would be loosing
<caodagua> hi guys
<supreme> hi
<kiki67100> stealth-, if not, backup your config, and copy all config of your new user
<stealth-> kiki67100: k
<kiki67100> stealth-, mkdir backup;cp -r $HOME/*.  backup
<caodagua> anyone available to tell me how to delete a filename  in my home dir and my portabe HD  ?    filename :        "?_@1_1"      yes, I wrote it well loool
<unko> hey guys, can someone help me make a script for launching the expo and widget layer eatures in compiz?
<kiki67100> stealth-, if you've afraid to lose something
<caodagua> I suspect virus
<Xet> Hello sorry the bother but I really need this what's going on? It doesn't load after the splash screen, just the black background and the mouse wheel
<stealth-> caodagua: linux doesnt have any virus issues
<stealth-> !av | caodagua
<ubottu> caodagua: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<meho_r> caodagua: you can't delete it usual way? What does it say when you try?
<caodagua> filename don't exist or something
<crdlb> unko: see http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=7359
<caodagua> i've try everything      dd           hexedit       shred
<stamped> hey guys
<stamped> i just installed ubutun
<meho_r> caodagua: You tried delete it from Terminal?
<stamped> ubuntu
<caodagua> yes
<unko> ok crdlb
<caodagua> file does not exist
<caodagua> but if I do a ls -la there it is
<caodagua> tryed chmod
<caodagua> everything I remember
<meho_r> caodagua: Strange. Can you write the name again?
<caodagua> and already did a axaustive search in google
<caodagua> ok
<caodagua> ?.gvfs        <----     this is another in my home dir     it apears in red
<max_> Can someone please help me change my Locale. I've tried just about everything to change my time to 12hr format and cant do it.
<caodagua> meho.  ?.gvfs        <----     this is another in my home dir     it apears in red
<Linuz2009> Why does a window shows up whenever I login?
<caodagua> meho_r,                   ?.gvfs        <----     this is another in my home dir     it apears in red
<crdlb> caodagua: ~/.gvfs is the location of FUSE mounts used by gvfs
<Linuz2009> saying that I need to enter my default keyring?
<crdlb> it's harmless
<caodagua> I let at work downloading some forhensic distros to try to solve
<caodagua> no
<yowshi> grrr almost had it with the ishtal solution but the thing jammesd or something
<Linuz2009> anybody had a idea>
<liyong> yo
<Helpless> hi all , iam searching for an tool
<sedontane> hi how do I updte my linux kernel? I am running 8.10 with the 2.6.27 kernel - I need 2.6.28 or higher
<meho_r> max_: Right click on time applet and Preferences?
<yowshi> can someone please help me get my joystick working like a mouse?
<liyong> 哟uzhon
<Helpless> with which i can edit animated giffiles
<caodagua> crdlb,       this is the filename   ------->      "~/?.gvfs"
<yowshi> !joystick
<liyong> sds
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joystick
<max_> meho_r: That was the first thing i tried. Its set to pH. The clock displays 12hr formatting, but everything else that looks to my locale to get formatting uses 24hr.
<caodagua> crdlb     crdlb,       this is the filename   ------->      "~/?.gvfs"
<meho_r> caodagua: Is it possible that you have some "strange" characters in those names? There are lot of spaces in what you posted here
<liyong> 有中国的吗！
<wbc> Hello
<Helpless> hi
<Linuz2009> there's no people who speak cihnese
<caodagua> meho_r         ahhh   the date of the file is 1970
<liyong> 有懂zhong文
<meho_r> caodagua: :-)
<Linuz2009> go to QQ.
<caodagua> ?.gvfs
<kiki67100> Linuz2009, 机械效率
<meho_r> caodagua: did you try with sudo rm?
<caodagua> lol
<ZykoticK9> yowshi, i've had my pointer accidentally be controlled by the joystick on a number of occasions -- but it could never get to the corners -- is i'm not really sure you'll be able to use a joystick successfully as a mouse.  Good luck man.
<meho_r> caodagua: use it on your own risk
<liyong> 嗨
<wbc> I have a DVD-R folder on my machine (VIDEO_TS, AUDIO_TS). How may I use MPlayer to open the folder as a dvd-r?
<meho_r> caodagua: sudo rm and then type first character of the file and then press tab key on keyboard
<sedontane> how do I updte my linux kernel? I am running 8.10 with the 2.6.27 kernel - I need 2.6.28 or higher
<milo_> please I need help with my sound in ubuntu...it was working till this evening but it stopped working in Gnome. I have Gnome and KDE ; it is still working in KDE but not in Gnome...
<caodagua> meho_r    i tryed already everything you can imagine
<kiki67100> sedontane, apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<yowshi> ZykoticK9: i almost had it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Joystick_lshal_outputs_done with that page but the thing jammed on me
<Linuz2009> anyone know how to disable the window that ask you for your keyring?
<caodagua> even booting a live distro from pen with hexedit
<liyong> 我来自中国的
<kiki67100> sedontane, before do : apt-get update
<sedontane> kiki67100: I dont understand
<meho_r> caodagua: boot in single user mode?
<kiki67100> sedontane, apt-get dist-upgrade
<kiki67100> to update your linux kernel
<caodagua> in recovery ?
<caodagua> meho_r    in recovery ?
<meho_r> caodagua: BTW, I just created a file ?_@1_1 and deleted it no problem
<wbc> Is it possible to mount a folder as a DVD in Ubuntu 9.04?
<caodagua> yes but your file doesn't have 1970 where other files have the field for the hour of the files
<sedontane> kiki67100: that does nothing
<Linuz2009> hello? keyring window pops up when login.
<meho_r> caodagua: just a sec.
<Xiuhtecuhtli> hi
<Guest67471> hi
<caodagua> sorry 4 the language .... but here goes :     I'm not shlting you
<Linuz2009> anyone here know how to resolve my problem?
<glitsj16> wbc: have you tried the suggestions for mplayer at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=617196 yet?
<Xiuhtecuhtli> wuts wrong linuz
<sedontane> Linuz2009: Im guessing yo have a wireless internet connection?
<Linuz2009> yes
<sedontane> Linuz2009: me too - thats what the keyring is for
<Linuz2009> did you resolve it sedontane?
<sedontane> Linuz2009: I would love to learn how to bypass it also
<Linuz2009> I've heard its in the login folder sedontane
<hypn0> anyone tried firefox3.5 from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa is it safe to have 3.0.x and 3.5 installed at same time?
<wbc> glitsj16; I tried something similiar, but it did just open a window with the movie, as in the small window with play-bar and such were not there. But I will try this
<sedontane> kiki67100: I have no options in synaptic for upgrading higher than 2.6.27, a guy earlier mentioned ppa?
<glitsj16> hypn0: ys it's safe, the get a separate profile and start command
<caodagua> meho_r can I send you a printscreen ?
<camel_> Can someone please help me with a quick question?
<caodagua> so you see what is going on
<meho_r> caodagua: Post it on imageshack or similar
<Guest71209> How do i install jack through package manager because i dont think its working correctly , i installed it through terminal , and im thinking it missed a file
<sedontane> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<hypn0> glitsj16, okay, thanks, i might try then :-)
<caodagua> ??
<wbc> glitsj16; Same problem, the playbar won't open. Just a window with the movie itself
<glitsj16> hypn0: you're welcome, enjoy testing the 3.5
<caodagua> imageshack ?
<meho_r> caodagua: Post it on some site and send me a link
<caodagua> ahh ok
<caodagua> 1 m.
<wbc> glitsj16: Is there a shortcut to open the playbar window?
<sedontane> camel_: ask your question
<meho_r> caodagua: I'm not sure if you can send it directly to me
<camel_> I am trying to install my irc chat server using irc-hybrid
<camel_> and I always get connection refused
<camel_> how can I fix that?
<glitsj16> wbc: i haven't got a folder to test on, but i have never had any issues opening those with totem-xine (which has dvd menu support etc) .. sorry, i don't know of any shortcut no
<Digital-Pioneer> Hey, does 32-bit Ubuntu have a kernel package for systems with >4GB of RAM?
<steph291> hi every one !
<kiki67100> sedontane, apt-cache search linux-image
<Helpless> hi steph
<sedontane> camel_: Have you checked for a firewall issue
<wbc> glitsj16: Is xine lighter than mplayer?
<camel_> yeah and I tried to change the IP tables to allow port 6667
<Helpless> camel i think i know the error
<sedontane> kiki67100: THANKS WILL TRY THAT NOW
<camel_> do you have another idea
<sedontane> soz caps
<camel_> what is it?
<steph291> I just installed DDD and get the famous error "init.c not found" How do I get around that ?
<glitsj16> wbc: can't see much difference between them no (and this is on an older laptop)
<Linuz2009> what's the PPA?
<camel_> helpless - do you have an idea?
<sedontane> kiki67100: aan just the 2,6,27 kernels
<Guest71209> anyone know the page on how to install jack through Synaptic
<caodagua> meho_r i'm creating an acount on a free server
<kiki67100> sedontane, try to change your depot
<meho_r> caodagua, ok
<sedontane> kiki67100: my depot?
<kiki67100> Yeah, /etc/source.list
<Guest71209> anyone know the page on how to install jack through Synaptic
<meho_r> caodagua: BTW, a little offtopic, you may register at Dropbox for images and files sharing :)
<kiki67100> * /etc/apt/sources.list
<sedontane> kiki67100: ok might need a helping hand with that one kiki
<steph291> so with the problem with my debugger ?
<camel_> I am trying to set up an irc server using irc-hybrid and when I try to connect to my local server at 127.0.0.1, I get the connetion refused message. Can anyone help me?
<steph291> it's a common problem
<SethLutz> When I installed Ubuntu and rebooted my computer, I got the dualbooter and when I select Ubuntu, I got a comand prompt.
<kiki67100> sedontane, sorry I have to go, now
<mib_b9avnd> im trying to usea audacity but nothing will make sound in audacity
<mib_b9avnd> playback is set to ALSA intel now to match the playback setting in my multimedia settings, i still get no sound
<caodagua> i'm trying send directly ... it's a PNG file, not a virus, so don't be worried
<kiki67100> sedontane, maybe tomorrow
<ongolaBoy> what's the best way to install flash ? via the browser or through aptitude ?
<caodagua> meho_r,   i'm trying send directly ... it's a PNG file, not a virus, so don't be worried
<meho_r> caodagua let's see
<neothecat> hello.  i have dual monitors setup with twinview.  when i run UrbanTerrror, i only see the left half of the game
<neothecat> anybody dealt with this before?
<meho_r> caodagua seems it won't go
<caodagua> :(
<Xiuhtecuhtli> myhotphoto.png.exe
<meho_r> caodagua upload it on imageshack.us and send me the link
<caodagua> have mail ? where I can send it ?
<caodagua> meho_r, don't know the service, but i'll try
<caodagua> 1 m.-
<steph291> I played Soldier of Furtune 2 on my ubuntu dualdisplay, it works perfectly
<meho_r> caodagua :-) OK
<neothecat> steph291: ok, thanks.  that was helpful.
<SethLutz> Can someone help me.
<mikevankuik> I've got ubuntu server edition i386 version 9.10 can you advise me a software driven virtualization solution?
<neothecat> btw, i am using twinview
<caodagua> meho_r,  very usefull service .... :)    tnks man
<solomon> is there any handy info around on dealing with the jaunty installer not managing to install grub properly on a raid0?
<LinuX2half> is there firefox 3.5 for ubuntu?
<steph291> neothecat : maybe you need to "add" some direct files to your installation
<Guest43555> does anyone know software that will work with out Jack and will let you select a different soundcard for each different track -- ( im using 3 different sound cards and alsa auto detects all three and the work but jack sucks and doesnt work and same with ardour
<solomon> i get 'error 25' from grub
<meho_r> caodagua :-) No problem
<steph291> *directx
<solomon> i think maybe it didn't install it to the right drive or something
<mathew> Hello
<andrew_46> mikevankuik: You mean like VirtualBox?
<fccf> mikevankuik: 9.10 is karmic and not released to the public yet .. for info on it see #ubuntu+1 for virtualization question see #vbox
<mikevankuik> andrew_46: not sure :) is it free software? :)
<neothecat> steph291: huh?
<mikevankuik> fccf I must be mistaking then with 9.04 :) my bad :)
<andrew_46> mikevankuik: VirtualBox OSE is Open Source while VirtualBox PUEL is free with a licence
<milo_> can someone help me?
<kaybash> anyone know why the bluetooth app isnt finding my nokia phone or any other devices for that matter?
<SethLutz> Please!
<Pall_Maul> Have any Dell laptop users here ever had their Broadcom network controller disabled and undetectable after using ndiswrapper to install the wireless driver?
<fccf> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mikevankuik> andrew_46: what are the differences in spec? does the PUEL version does anything the OSE doesnt?
<andrew_46> mikevankuik: Big difference is that the PUEL version offers usb support
<fccf> Paul_Maul: I don't see the need for ndis on the dell's ... b43-fwcutter works fine
<kaybash> Is there anything that needs to be done to the bluetooth device ?
<glitsj16> LinuX2half: http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/05/daily-firefox-35-36-repository-for.html has the details on how to get firefox 3.5
<dtchen> Pall_Maul: that seems realistic, since you would have disabled the wl STA driver
<desis> Does ubuntu server by default install Backuppc?
<fccf> desis: no
<sedontane> how do I updte my linux kernel? I am running 8.10 with the 2.6.27 kernel - I need 2.6.28 or higher.  have tried the standard apt methods (GUI and terminal)
<andrew_46> mikevankuik: I use VirtualBox extensively ---> very nice software
<Pall_Maul> Is there anyway I can get a wired connection then?
<LinuX2half> is firefox 3.5 shiretoko?
<caodagua> meho_r,       yfrog.com/66capturedgpp
<kaybash> Someone please help with with this damn Bluetooth !
<regeya> LinuX2half: yes
<php_penguin1> Hi - anyone know how to change thumbnail settings back to how they were in 7.04?
<caodagua> meho_r, don't forget the  http
<mikevankuik> andrew_46: that's a pretty big difference idd  :) but as long as the ethernet port works I'm fine :) I want to separate my database and my webserver :) so virtualization of those would be perfect so I don't need to setup a second box (and I could use it as a backup system in stead :P)
<meho_r> caodagua I see...
<jdu> php_penguin1: probably in nautilus preferences, but I'm not sure how they were in 7.10
<LinuX2half> but someone told that can cause crashes
<php_penguin1> jdu: specifcally, images that are natively smaller than the thumbnail size shouldn't be thumbnail'ed
<LinuX2half> its not an official mozilla web browser
<meho_r> caodagua What's about first one?
<Unislash> hey all, i'm trying to allocate more memory to Apophysis-J (a java version of Apophysis) via command line... how would i go about doing that?
<andrew_46> mikevankuik: There is a section of the Ubuntu forums especially devoted to Virtualisation
<meho_r> caodagua that file with strange name?
<jdu> php_penguin1: I'm not sure then.
<kaybash> Bus 003 Device 003: ID 045e:0708 Microsoft Corp. Transceiver v 3.0 for Bluetooth
<kaybash> ive got that
<kaybash> but its not working
<kaybash> someone please
<php_penguin1> jdu: okay.. its bloody annoying having my 16x16px icons upscaled all the sodding time :(
<mikevankuik> andrew_46: I know I read a bit but it wasn't clear to me what software needed hardware acceleration and what software didn't
<andrew_46> mikevankuik: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=308 well worth a look
<andrew_46> mikevankuik: This I am not sure either :-)
<caodagua> meglo, yes
<andrew_46> mikevankuik: I have to go all the best with this!
<mikevankuik> andrew_46: KVM needs hardware support so that one doesn't count for me :)
<Nozy> hi all
<mikevankuik> andrew_46: I'll give it a shot :) I've got nothing right now :) if it works so much the better :D
<andrew_46> mikevankuik: cya!
<soreau> kaybash: Have you googled that line you pasted here or relevant portion with keyword ubuntu?
<caodagua> I think the other is in my portable disk with FAT32   :O
<steph291> I need to debug a C program, but ddd (data display debugger) is not working correctly, please help, pm me
<caodagua> meho_r,    I think the other is in my portable disk with FAT32   :O
<Nozy> does some know how to stop wireless starting up on 9.04  ?
<Nozy> think 8.10 did it too
<sedontane> how do I updte my linux kernel? I am running 8.10 with the 2.6.27 kernel - I need 2.6.28 or higher.  have tried the standard apt methods (GUI and terminal)
<kaybash> yes
<fccf> steph291: that question might be better solved in #gcc
<edbian> Nozy: You want to prevent wifi from starting??
<kaybash> soreau: i always google before i even bothering coming here as it takes years to get any help here
<desis> I already install Ubuntu server, but can not see my usb, how can I open my usb?
<Nozy> yep
<kaybash> bother to*
<Jeruvy> !usb | desis
<ubottu> desis: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<soreau> ! work | kaybash
<ubottu> kaybash: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Nozy> on book my wireless come on eve if I have the kill switch on
<Nozy> ^^^^ boot
<meho_r> caodagua I think you should go with ubuntuforums.org for the answer ;)
<mib_b9avnd> im trying to usea audacity but nothing will make sound in audacity
<caodagua> meho_r, tnks 4 the patience man
<mib_b9avnd> playback is set to ALSA intel now to match the playback setting in my multimedia settings, i still get no sound
<Jeruvy> desis: er well that was a terrible factiod..let me find something relevent :)
<kaybash> Well I right click setup a new device, my mobile's Bluetooth is on, and it doesn't find anything.. in WinXP the Bluetooth works fine.
<meho_r> caodagua: You may try to delete that file (I wouldn't touch .gvfs though) from single user mode
<meho_r> caodagua but be careful
<kaybash> And my Mobile cannot find the PC either.
<meho_r> caodagua enter it with sudo init 1 but you'll be disconected and logged off ;-)
<kaybash> I've installed gnome-bluetooth etc.
<kaybash> and bluez etc.
<caodagua> ah ok
<jdu> php_penguin1: gconf-editor /apps/nautilus/icon_view
<jdu> may be helpful
<caodagua> i'll try .   wish luck
<caodagua> :)
<yowshi> can someone please help me get my joystick working like a mouse?
<meho_r> caodagua: I'm sorry for not being very helpful. Good luck :-)
<Nozy> may be udev rules.d
<sedontane> how do I update my linux kernel? I am running 8.10 with the 2.6.27 kernel - I need 2.6.28 or higher.  have tried the standard apt methods (GUI and terminal)
<owner_> is there an official site where i can get a driver for my accer? im running ubuuntu 9.04?
<LinuX2half> what's a xulrunner?
<jdu> php_penguin1: it will at least allow you to adjust the size of the thumbnails.
<php_penguin1> jdu: only option there is to set the default thumb size to 48 (which at 33% zoom allows me to have the 16x16 displaying natively)
<fccf> sedontane: 2.6.28 is part of jaunty .. is not part of intrepid ... you will have to upgrade to jaunty if you want 2.6.28
<meho_r> caodagua: I'm off now. See you around. Bye
<php_penguin1> jdu: thanks for investigating anyway :)
<kaybash> .
<kaybash> anyone have any ideas?
<owner_> where ucan i get a video driver?
<sedontane> fccf: cant do that as it kills the very thing i need the higher kernel to fix
<jdu> php_penguin1: no problem, sorry it didn't help
<kaybash> lol
<kaybash> thought so
<sedontane> have tried 9.04
<owner_> how can i get acer drivers??????
<sedontane> fccf: is there any way to install a newer kernel - sebsebseb told me about ppa earlier
<sedontane> owner_: depends on the manufacturer f your hardware, who made it - and dont say acer
<porjo> Hi, I'm running 9.04 with fglrx driver (proprietary AMD Radeon driver), but can't see how to enable compiz??
<porjo> There doesn't appear to any compiz config installed and I can't see anything in the repo either
<sebsebseb> sedontane: hi
<yowshi> you have to install it
<fccf> sedontane: this would be the ppa in question ... WARNING this could break your system...https://launchpad.net/~next-kernel/+archive/ppa
<yowshi> a;long with the ccsm
<yowshi> porjo: uyou have to install it and ccsm
<sedontane> fccf: warning taken - thanks
<porjo> yowshi: I've searched for 'compiz' in Synaptic and all the matched packages are already installed
<nellmathew> anyone know of music player w/ shoutcast radio integrated (besides songbird)
<yowshi> porjo: then typoe ccsm in a terminal
<yowshi> fccf: what is PPA?
<porjo> yowshi: ok, says it's not installed...installing now
<sedontane> sedontane|2: https://launchpad.net/~next-kernel/+archive/ppa
<tigerplug> hey guys... can someone help me out? trying to telnet to a vmware guest from 9.04 using named pipe... not sure how to configure
<porjo> yowshi: OK, working!! Thanks.
<yowshi> porjo: yw
<porjo> yowshi: it's strange that searching in Synaptic doesn't find this package...
<fsufitch> hey guys. i'm having trouble recording sound from line-in. the built-in mic on the computer is working fine, as are any USB microphones i plug in, but line-in is no good. can anyone help?
<porjo> even now when I search, it's still not showing up
<sebsebseb> yowshi: Ubuntu only does security updates from the repo,  which means you have to wait for a later version for newer versions of programs,  or  you can install them yourself, PPA is one of the ways to do it
<porjo> but it's definitely installed
<sebsebseb> yowshi: ,but no all programs will have a PPA, but  a lot of the major stuff will
<sebsebseb> yowshi: ,but not all programs  above
<sebsebseb> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<LinuX2half> what's the current version for notification area?
<tigerplug> hey guys... can someone help me out? trying to telnet to a vmware guest from 9.04 using named pipe... not sure how to configure
<yowshi> sebsebseb: you wo7uldnt know how to get a joystick to work like a mouse would you?
<sebsebseb> yowshi: no idea
<reya276> Can anyone tell me what is the path to edit hard drive entries something like fstat or something
<edbian> reya276: Hard drive entries???
<hypn0> reya276, fstab?
<edbian> reya276: Do you mean /etc/fstab?
<reya276> edbian: yes, thank you
<tigerplug> hey guys... can someone help me out? trying to telnet to a vmware guest from 9.04 using named pipe... not sure how to configure
<billybigrigger> tigerplug::: ?
<billybigrigger> tigerplug::: whats the problem? telnet HOST PORT
<sebsebseb> tigerplug: Virtualbox is  usually better than VMware now :)  you can even use your VMDK files in it,  and you can try #vmware for your issue
<tigerplug> billybigrigger, I need to connect to a juniper router running in vmware directly through the console port without using a physical cable. So I guess named pipe is the way
<tigerplug> sebsebseb,
<tigerplug> sebsebseb, yes it is but I am using a juniper vmware image that can only be used properly in vmware
<sebsebseb> tigerplug: what's that?
<fsufitch> hey guys. i'm having trouble recording sound from line-in. the built-in mic on the computer is working fine, as are any USB microphones i plug in, but line-in is no good. can anyone help?
<lich0r> if I cannot find telnetd or telnetd-ssl in /etc/init.d/ that means it is not installed, right?
<reya276> edbian: how can I apply permissions of 777 to a removeable drive such as a WD My Book?
<jdu> lich0r: sshd
<jdu> lich0r: generally serves instead
<reya276> edbian: I tried doing chmod 777 /media/My Book, but that did not work
<tigerplug> sebsebseb - its juniper singtel router
<sebsebseb> tigerplug: ok never heard of that
<fccf> lich0r: telnet is not a standard (or reccommended) way to connect to an ubuntu box... reccommended way is to use openssh
<lich0r> jdu, I was told openssh instead? My biggest priority is to make sure the other two are off, because before I realized what I was doing was insecure I installed them. Though telnetd was supposedly uninstalled by telnetd-ssl
<fccf> lich0r: portscan yourself
<sedontane> fccf: thanks for the ppa tip - have 2.6.28 kernel now
<jdu> lich0r: yes, so if they are not in /etc/init.d,  they should not be there.  you can always check with a portscan or ps
<fccf> sedontane: woo hoo... I like pointing people in the right direction
 * lich0r is installing nmap
<sebsebseb> sedontane: well it was my tip originally :)
<sebsebseb> sedontane: anyway can't you get 2.6.30 in 8.10 ?
<sedontane> true and thanks to you too sebsebseb - you were quoted in my original plea to fccf for help
<sebsebseb> sedontane: as a ppa?
<sebsebseb> sedontane: yep I saw that
<sedontane> not straight off - anyways if this works no need
<fccf> sebsebseb: and credit is also given to you ..  needed 2.6.28
<lich0r> fccf, are there any other places I should check? What if I wanted to remove another services without using the GUI? Would it always be in /etc/init.d ?
<sebsebseb> fccf: yeah for some reason he apparantly needed that one,  or possibily later
<sedontane> a package needed 2.6.28 to compile
<lich0r> fccf, it says all 1000 ports scanned are closed
<sedontane> v4l-dvb
<sebsebseb> sedontane: what's that?
<fccf> lich0r: thats where it would normally load from ... you can always do an apt-get remove --purge telnetd telnetd-ssh ... to remove all configs for telnet
<lich0r> fccf, ahh 'apt-get remove --purge telnetd telnetd-ssh' I didn't know that was the proper syntax for remove.
<fccf> lich0r: sudo of course ... but the --purge option would remove all configs as well
<fsufitch> hey. does anyone have any idea how to get my computer to record from the external (line-in), rather than internal, microphone?
<sedontane> sebsebseb: it is a set of drivers for tv cards
<sebsebseb> sedontane: oh ok
<sedontane> and it still wont compile - darn thing
<OneirosFade> Greets all
<sedontane> welcome
<foonet> sorry if this was asked before, but is their an application for connecting your iPod to Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> !ipod | foonet
<ubottu> foonet: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<sebsebseb> foonet: Banshee  can sync it and I think Rythombox as well
 * yowshi sighs* brb usb device crashed again
<vdmpeniel> hello guys!
<chaos2fu> hii
<foonet> thanks sebastien_
<foonet> *sebsebseb
<xio3>  does anybody know how to rotate a field 180 degrees i need to flip it upside down and then mirror it-  *i'm using ubuntu 9.04 openoffice.org 3.0
<sebsebseb> foonet: np
<vdmpeniel> im a designer so, im not that a geek
<sedontane> sebsebseb: Got it - required 2.6.28 source as well
<vdmpeniel> but i luf ubuntu and opensource software
<sebsebseb> sedontane: the source code as well?  hum
<vdmpeniel> and i woul like to help with graphic design some open software projects
<sedontane> sebsebseb: it is working and that is all that matters to me
<gorgut> lo folks. I'm trying to adjust some X settings via an SSH session. can someone tell me the correct syntax to declare a display (or maybe i need a screen declaration?) in the following command line: 'xrandr --output LVDS --off"
<gorgut> I assume it's something similar to "xrandr -d 0 --output LVDS --off" but I can't seem to get it nailed down
<sebsebseb> sedontane: ok cool,  and  when it's time for 9.10,  I suggest you do a clean install :)
<yowshi> i hate usb devices. thew support for them seems to utterly suck
<ctmjr> sedontane: if you do not mind me asking what tv tuner card do you have that you had to upgrade the kernel
<sebsebseb> sedontane: or stay with 8.10 untill  10.04 or something
<yowshi> i cant even use na usb mouse or keyboard
<vdmpeniel> so brothers, and sisters, would you help me please?, Iam trying to set a server up, for our home-busisness
<sedontane> Hauppage NOVA-TD 500, it wasnt the card - its the IR reciever
<vdmpeniel> but i realize that ubuntu server doesn't have a GUI,, and thats bad for me,
<sebsebseb> vdmpeniel: you can install one
<fccf> sedontane: card works? IR doesn't?   -- install lirc
<nebulae> I totally borked my system, no sue what happened
<yowshi> can someone explain to me why whenever a programme using a usb device crashes it never lets go of that usb device. or explain to me how to make it let go?
<rikki_max> vdmpeniel: decide on what control panel to use and it will have a tutorial to do it
<ctmjr> sedontane: ok thanks
<vdmpeniel> how can i install a GUI for Ubuntu server 64 bits
<vdmpeniel> ????????????
<sebsebseb> nebulae: what did you do?
<gorgut> vdmpeniel, you can use a regular install and then install just the parts you need. :)
<cabrey> vdmpeniel, use ebox to administer the server
<nebulae> was running 8.10, upgraded to 9.04, everything was fine until my first update
<sedontane> fccf: it was installed (back on 9.04) wouldnt work at all
<nebulae> then complete chaos
<vdmpeniel> whats that?
<sebsebseb> vdmpeniel: I haven't used the server version, but I think you can sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop for Gnome
<OneirosFade> vdmpeniel: If you've already got the CLI, I think you just apt-get something like xubuntu-desktop/kubuntu-desktop, etc
<sebsebseb> vdmpeniel: probably much better doing what Cabrey suggested thoug
<sebsebseb> h
<nebulae> low graphics mode, couldn upgrade or install or --fix-broken
<cabrey> !ebox | vdmpeniel
<ubottu> vdmpeniel: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<nebulae> just bad everywhere. sad.
<gaddzilla> vdmpeniel: you can run the command sudo apt-get install gnome-core"
<soreau> nebukan: Have you tried installing fresh from a live Jaunty cd?
<OneirosFade> cabrey: Now you've got me intrigued -- would eBox function well in a home-domain environment, or is it really more suited for corporate?
<vdmpeniel> thank you guys you are amazing, thats why I do love ubuntu and opensource
<sedontane> fccf: problem was that ubuntu didnt even see IR reciever - hopefully this will fix it
<nebulae> Im doing that now, soreau
<gaddzilla> vdmpeniel: as I was trying to say, run "sudo apt-get install gnome-core" and it'll install the gnome desktop without all the extras you won't need on a server, such as openoffice and evolution
<nebulae> well, i didnt format, im hoping it installs over everything but my home foler
<nebulae> folder^^
<cabrey> OneirosFade, it's good for small-business/home and are you talking about a windows domain?
<yowshi> can someone explain to me why whenever a programme using a usb device/module is crashes it never lets go of that usb device/module. or explain to me how to make it let go?
<gaddzilla> @yowshi: sudo umount -l /path/to/usb/device
<vdmpeniel> Actually I wanna use all my graphic stuff, and you know the cube desktop and everything
<nebulae> so we'll see. what a pain in the ass.  If I see another segmentation fault error, I might have to rip my eyeballs out
<OneirosFade> Well I've got one multibooter (XP/Ubuntu), a Fedora laptop, wife's XP laptop, a 486, and an XP media PC (hoping to Linuxize it this weekend) --  but I'm going to be putting in a central server for files, domain, etc
<vdmpeniel> the server doesn't need to be super secure, all i want is to share resources, and control the flow and other machines
<soreau> vdmpeniel: Did you need some help with it?
<yowshi> gaddzilla: i went through the unmount and modprobe -r atempts with my webcam but because tghe now defunct process which cant be killed is still using tyhe device unmount cant unmount because the device is busy
<canuckles> Hello all
<OneirosFade> Hey canuckles
<gaddzilla> @yowshi did you try the -l switch?
<canuckles> i am a new convert to linux
<canuckles> new to ubuntu aswell
<soreau> canuckles: You've made a bold and wise decision. Welcome :)
<yowshi> gaddzilla: no i dont think so
<nebulae> 54% installing system :)
<cabrey> OneirosFade, a universal file server is _so_ undervalued, let me tell you
<canuckles> i have what may seem to be a minor question to some
<aboyz> is ubuntu base on what kernel? i
<aboyz> i mean is it like debian?
<canuckles> i want to gert rid on my duel boot
<gaddzilla> @yowshi: try it again with -l, like so: "sudo umount -l /mnt/usbdevicename"
<OneirosFade> cabrey: How do you mean (universal) -- centralized for the domain, or something else?
<nebulae> dueling boots :)  heheh
<canuckles> no more XP
<vdmpeniel> O yes it will be nice, to have help , in the same way if any of you need help with the design part of any project, just tell me
<cabrey> OneirosFade, it can run samba, netatalk, NFS, ftp, etc
<gaddzilla> @aboyz: it's built on debian and shares several similarities
<yowshi> gaddzilla: i will try that the next time it happens
<canuckles> I have an Itunes question
<unko> hey guys, why isn't songbird launching? when i run it from terminal it gives me this: michael@michael-laptop:~$ songbird
<unko> Segmentation fault
<vdmpeniel> my email is VDMpeniel@yahoo.es
<OneirosFade> Ah, yeah
<soreau> canuckles: Then you can start gparted, delete the xp partition and resize the ubuntu one. Delete the entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst and be done
<canuckles> i still need XP for syncing my ipod touch
<knasto> Hi, i'm trying to install windows 7 in virtualbox while running jaunty
<aboyz> ubuntu is base on debian.. nice..
<knasto> Hi, i'm trying to install windows 7 in virtualbox while running jaunty. How do I get sound to work in Windows 7. Do I select Oss, Alsa or Pulseaudio?
<canuckles> is there a way to sync you ipod touch with ubuntu ?
<soreau> knasto: Maybe try the vbox website? It's quite helpful
<cabrey> knasto, in virtualbox settings you mean?
<lupine_85> knasto, generally, pulse is your friend
<cabrey> knasto, if you're running ubuntu, use pulseaudio
<knasto> yes cabrey
<OneirosFade> canuckles: Pretty sure there is -- I use Rhythmbox for my Nano 2ndGen
<soreau> canuckles: Yes, with songbird
<knasto> ok
<canuckles> oh
<knasto> let me try that cabrey
<vdmpeniel> Iam christian and any christ-centred project would be a pleasure, as well as just help you make linux world look nicer!
<canuckles> songbird works to sync ipod touch?
<aboyz> on the ubuntu server edition.. no GUI right?
<vdmpeniel> thank you guys, and
<aboyz> i want my server to be clean as possible..
<sedontane> aboyz: no but you can install it post-install
<aboyz> sweet..
<aboyz> so what is the differnet between ubuntu and debian?
<aboyz> i mean what is the major differnet between them?
<krammer> evening all, since there is a bug in openoffice is it best to unistall and download it from the webste
<canuckles> :-Dthanks Soreai
<canuckles> Soreau
<sedontane> aboyz: semantics and a whole load of arguing
<aboyz> or what make ubuntu better then debian?
<aboyz> is it just the Kunubutu desktop
<sedontane> aboyz: depends on everything - hardware, purpose, etc
<canuckles> where do i get songbird?
<aboyz> i install unbuntu
<canuckles> will it download podcasts?
<aboyz> see how smooth it runs
<soreau> canuckles: I don't see why not http://www.ipodtouchfans.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33754 hehe ;)
<sedontane> aboyz: try the live CD
<vdmpeniel> may the Lord bless you!!!!
<soreau> canuckles: Sorry, I think the touch is actually encrypted by apple to use only iTunes
<canuckles> ohh man you got me all excited!
<soreau> But you can hack it if you want
<sedontane> vdmpeniel: may he bless you too
<nebulae> they tried to make me go with redhat... I say no no no
<OneirosFade> soreau: Say what?
<canuckles> so i am stuck using XP?
<soreau> OneirosFade: what?
<OneirosFade> I'd not heard that before
<nebulae> canuckles, what I did is install windows 7 in virtualbox for itunes to run,
<krammer> evening all, since there is a bug in openoffice is it best to unistall and download it from the webste
<canuckles> but does it run properly?
<nebulae> so i run windows 7 in ubuntu for 2 reasons - netflix & itunes
<canuckles> i tried that with wine
<nebulae> runs like a dream :)
<nebulae> way better then wine
<nebulae> plus, it runs seamless, so its like having a second start menu
<canuckles> sorry i am a newbie at ubuntu
<nebulae> check it out - VirtualBox OSE
<canuckles> how do i get/run virtualbox?
<nebulae> google it
<SchmittyDoesIt> sun.com
<nebulae> its by sun
<canuckles> does virtual box come with windos 7?
<nebulae> windows 7 has a 1 year triel too
<SchmittyDoesIt> no
<joe38> whats better than wine?
<krammer> lol
<nebulae> no, you have to download it seperate
<krammer> beer
<joe38> lol
<nebulae> but it has a 1 year trial
<knasto> cabrey and lupine_85 thanx, i used pulseaudio and ran a windows update and now sound works
<canuckles> then what after one year??
<canuckles> lol
<SchmittyDoesIt> you buy
<nebulae> then you find a crack :)
<sedontane> i knew beer was coming
<cratel> how do I install header source files in jaunty? I'm not finding the -dev extensions I'm used to finding in earlier versions.
<cabrey> canuckles, get songbird from here: http://www.getdeb.net/app/Songbird
<chaos2fu> is there anyone here that are really good at grub? I have lost my boot device...:-(
<SchmittyDoesIt> crack open your walet
<cabrey> knasto, yay! :)
<nebulae> touche.
<canuckles> but does songbird sync with ipod touch cabrey ?
<nebulae> ok, just finished reinstalling 9.04, rebooting,
<cabrey> canuckles, ahhh if you hack it, i think there is an addon for songbird
<nebulae> everyone cross your fingers for me
<krammer> choas2fu did you lose the menu?
<knasto> cabrey, you said that pulseaudio is your friend, but ive heard that its bad compared to alsa and oss. What exactly is the diffrence?
<OneirosFade> I'm not seeing anything on the interwebs about the iP-T being setup for iTunes only, or specially encrypted, or anything...  may be missing something, though
<canuckles> my ipod touch is already jailbroken
<nebulae> canuckles, i have an iphone and nothing works for it except itunes, but its not jailbroke so... I dunno
<cxo> Just made the switch!
<cabrey> knasto, i didn't say it was your friend haha but it acts as a proxy for most/all apps so that you can control volume, etc with advanced features
<canuckles> can i run XP in virtual box?
<canuckles> hey cxo
<canuckles> mee tooo
<Jeruvy> !grub | chaos2fu
<luis__> hello
<ubottu> chaos2fu: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nebulae> everything looks good so far...
<cxo> having some teething issues 1) How do you sudo without a password? i uncommented the line for NOPASSWD and %sudo, but still no go
<joe38> you can run xp yes
<nebulae> canuckles, you can run any os in virtualbox
<canuckles> you said it was sun.com ?
<knasto> cabrey, ok i see
<sedontane> fccf: I saw somewhere a command line way to test my remote but i cant frind the reference anywhere - any more finger waggling you can do for me?
<puff> I have an ipod nano that seems to be lame;  it appears to look and work normally when in stand-alone mode or managing it with amarok, but no music and putting music on appears to work but it doesn't show up when undocked.
<puff> How do I reinstall the sucker from scratch with just an ubuntu box?
<cxo> 2) I tried to delete most of my gnome config stuff from ~/ but i think a few things are still lingering from my fc11 install, for example, i have no window manager when i login, i have to start metacity manually
<puff> How do I reinstall an ipod nano from scratch with just an ubuntu box?
<joe38> my ipod shuffle works fine with banshee or rythym box
<luis__> what's about the gnome3.0 and gnome shell? is there any development?
<dragoon> so passwords are stored in /etc/shadow in encrypted form + salt. I thought sha512 needs 16bits, why is the salt 15 or 14 characters?
<cabrey> luis__, use !ot for that
<nebulae> hahah!  all looks good!  yay!
<joe38> gz
<sedontane> I saw somewhere a command line way to test my remote but i cant frind the reference anywhere - anyone have it?
<chaos2fu> ok thanks luis_ im looking into it now...:-) reporting back within five
<tannerS> guys, how big should the ubuntu swap partition be?
<cabrey> tannerS, how much ram do you have?
<tannerS> 4hb
<tannerS> *gb
<cabrey> tannerS, do you plan on using hibernation?
<wers> i'm not the only one having a problem signing in to Y!M on pidgin, right? what seems to be the problem?
<cabrey> !ot | luis__
<ubottu> luis__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<puff> tannerS: There are vrious theories on that, but the generally accepted rule of thumb appears to be "as much as your ram" or sometimes "twice as much as your ram".
<RORgasm> hey guys i dunno if anyone else has noticed this but flash videos seem choppy on jaunty in fullscreen for me
<RORgasm> was wondering if anyone else is having those problems
<tannerS> cabrey dont know what that is so no
<cabrey> tannerS, where the machine turns off, but saves the staete
<cabrey> state*
<cabrey> tannerS, 2GB should be fine, but you could settle for 4GB if you want
<puff> tannerS: I lean towards the latter, since I only have 2GB of RAM and 4GB of disk is not a hardshipo to give up. Also, I have a laptop and I have this feeling (uconfirmed) that swap is used for hibernation.
<cabrey> puff, he would have to give up 8gb of space for something he will probably never use
<tannerS> cabrey/puff so if i have 4gb its ok and maybe even better if i have 8 gb?
<joe38> RoR what codec r u using?
<cabrey> tannerS, stick with 4gb, 8gb is overkill (major)
<gartral> there seems too be alot of people who cant sign into yahoo today.... me included
<sedontane> I saw somewhere a command line way to test my remote control but i cant frind the reference anywhere - anyone have it?
<tannerS> cabrey but even if i out 8 gb which i dont care much about ti cant hurt anythign can it?
<glitsj16> RORgasm: if you are running compiz, you might get better results if you uncheck the option "Unredirect fullscreen windows" in ccsm (under "general options")
<canuckles> how do i knwo if i should download i386 or amd64?
<canuckles> intel or AMD?
<sedontane> canuckles: what processor do you have?
<puff> cabrey:   If you havef a terabyte disk, 4 etra ig is nothinhg, but yeah, like I said,.
<puff> Dang, my network is all laggy.  Wireless is bringing back the feel of the early days of the net.
<canuckles> intel duel core
<cabrey> tannerS, no you can't lose anything but think about this: 8gb is the size of my ubuntu install right now :P
<cabrey> canuckles, amd64 is 64 bit
<OneirosFade> Ooh, gotta go dine.  Ciao all
<tannerS> lol mys 40 gb :P
<sedontane> canuckles: then you can run either, amd64 may provide some benefit even in certain situations
<cabrey> tannerS, yea stick with 4gb
<RORgasm> glitsj16, i actually thought compiz might be causing the porblems so i've turned it off lately....ok so where is this Unredirect fullscreen windows?
<canuckles> ok
<cabrey> tannerS, that would be almost 25% of your hdd unusable :/
<puff> Dangit, googling on linux and ipod gets me lots of "how to install linux on your ipod", which I don't want.
<canuckles> i tried other dow=nloads with i386 and got install errors
<tannerS> cabrey 8gb? :S
<cabrey> canuckles, do you have 32 bit or 64 bit?
<canuckles> i dunno
<canuckles> lol
<cabrey> canuckles, which image did you download to install ubuntu?
<canuckles> lol
<canuckles> sorry not sure
<glitsj16> RORgasm: use compizconfig-settings-manager (install that if you haven't got it already) and run ccsm to get to the settings window ... the "Unredirect fullscreen windows" is under the "General Options" ...
<sedontane> I saw somewhere a command line way to test my remote control but i cant frind the reference anywhere - anyone have it?
<cabrey> canuckles, paste the output of uname -a in a terminal
<canuckles> Linux ubuntu 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:58:03 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ix_> does skype freeze like mad on anyone else's 9.04?
<cabrey> canuckles, download the amd64 package
<glitsj16> RORgasm: but if you still got the issue when compiz isn't running chances are slim that will make a difference :)
<canuckles> thx Cab
<funkycat90210> is there a neat gui that does the same thing as psnup?
<cabrey> funkycat90210, enlighten us what 'psnup' is
<RORgasm> glitsj16, huh i have that checked already
<funkycat90210> cabrey: psnup allows you to format code for printing, you can put mult pages on one page, bold syntax, etc.
<funkycat90210> basically takes a text file and spits out a .ps file
<ix_> having lots of trouble getting on yahoo via pidgin too
<unko> why does it say segmentation fault when i try to launch songbird?
<canuckles> where do i find virtual box exe to launch ?
<glitsj16> RORgasm: you need to uncheck it
<RORgasm> glitsj16, oh
<ctmjr> sedontane: you using lirc?
<chaos2fu> luis__ thanks man, it worked! have a good night
<nebulae> canuckles, I think under apps - system tools - Sun VirtualBox
<nebulae> Im just reinstalling it myself
<cabrey> funkycat90210, hmm maybe if you used a synax highlighting text editor?
<Tophu> what is the path to the sources and headers folders?
<Dr_Willis> canuckles:   which VirtualBox
<Dr_Willis> /usr/bin/VirtualBox
<Tophu> for ubuntu
<canuckles> DR.Willis
<cratel> how do I add /usr/local/lib to my path for libraries
<canuckles> how do i navigate there from desktop?
<Dr_Willis> canuckles:  bash basics?  the 'cd' command.. why do you need to? You may want to read a few shell tutorial guides...
<RORgasm> glitsj16, no that didn't help
<RORgasm> glicks, what i don't understand is it was working fine on 8.10
<dsdeiz> hi! a process is connection my yahoo messenger although i'm not quite sure what
<cabrey> !tab | canuckles
<ubottu> canuckles: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<RORgasm> glicks, are other people having this problem with the upgrad?
<dsdeiz> is there a way to like find out what?
<glitsj16> RORgasm: could be a regression, i'd check bugs.launchpad.net for any reports on that issue
<sedontane> whats the default root password for ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> !root |  sedontane
<ubottu> sedontane: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sebsebseb> !sudo | sedontane
<ubottu> sedontane: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<sedontane> i have been usin g sudo
<glitsj16> RORgasm: i've seen people report similar issues yes, but not a clue yet to an easy quick fix alas
<sedontane> however irw wont work and i cant restart the lircd process
<dsdeiz> anyone?
<sebsebseb> sedontane: sudo -i  if you want a shell as root for a while, but  be careful with that
<RORgasm> glitsj16, i'm using firefox...maybe its a firefox bug with jaunty
<dsdeiz> anyone? :(
 * Dr_Willis jams to Spamalot.
<Dr_Willis> anyone what?
<sebsebseb> !patience |  dsdeiz
<ubottu> dsdeiz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<sedontane> sebsebseb: thanks
<sebsebseb> sedontane: np
<dsdeiz> ok got it.. i'll just repeat it
<craigbass1976> Is there something yahoo did recently to cause pidgin to go wonky?  My wife can't log on to her yahoo chat
<hoax_coder> hiya guys i want to install windows 7 on a partition on a laptop alongside vista and im wondering if i install ubuntu first (for GRUB) and then install windows 7 on top of the ubuntu partition wud it delete the GRUB???
<dsdeiz> hmm, it says that i'm currently connected to yahoo messenger although i'm not quite sure what
<Dr_Willis> it pays to make the question very clear and concise also.
<Dr_Willis> hoax_coder:  you will have to reinsall grub.
<sebsebseb> hoax_coder: yes Windows always goes over Grub
<funkycat90210> err psnup takes a .ps file and outputs another .ps file
<craigbass1976> dsabecky, windows used to, I haven't dual boted for a while though
<sebsebseb> !grub |  hoax_coder
<hoax_coder> blast
<ubottu> hoax_coder: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<TBOMB> I have a quick question I thinking of buying a no OS computer from Tigerdirect it has 2 PCI slots P4 3.0 GHZ onboard video Ubuntu should work right?
<hoax_coder> ty
<sebsebseb> np
<craigbass1976> dsdeiz, , windows used to, I haven't dual boted for a while though
<glitsj16> RORgasm: could be yes, i found this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/347065 on the choppyness issue
<Dr_Willis> TBOMB:  depends on what teh video chipset is.  You mean it has 2 PCI Express slots?
<TBOMB> Dr_Willis yeah 2 PCI Express slots
<TBOMB> I don't want to buy it if it won't work
<TBOMB> I have a old dino box right now and some of the PCI slots are shot
<trend> hey, I have added my public key to my server.. but I still cannot login via ssh w/ no password.. I do ssh -v mindstorm and I get: http://pastebin.com/m19561244 ideas?
<S0LIDUS> trend: Did you say no password!
<TBOMB> I would hate to replace the dino box I just bought some ram not too long ago
<trend> when doing: ssh-keygen I pressed enter 2x when it asked me for a pw
<jrib> trend: have you done this before?
<trend> yes.. however, it has been a wile
<jaunty_guy> Hi guys I have question about lm_sensors
<nellmathew> hey guys, anyone know if banshee handles large libraries well?
<jrib> trend: how did you add your key on the server?
<S0LIDUS> trend: What ssh client are you using?
<jaunty_guy> what does V5stby value correspond to?
<trend> I copied the key to my samba share, then via ssh moved it to /root/.ssh/auth....
<sebsebseb> nellmathew: should do, as long as you never run out of space  in home, where it will store the  program user data files
<TBOMB> Dr_Willis should research the PC manufacture?
<sebsebseb> nellmathew: if that happens the  sqllite database can go all bad
<trend> OpenSSH_5.1p1, OpenSSL 0.9.7l 28 Sep 2006 << client ssh
<jrib> trend: ok... Why are you root at all?  And why are you sshing as root?
<S0LIDUS> trend: And the Server OS?
<nellmathew> thanks sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> nellmathew: np
<trend> ubuntu
<S0LIDUS> trend: try terminal into it!
<jaunty_guy> <ectospasm>: I tried mprime and nothing happened except it freezes too many times ??????
<rosenblot> hi,@everyone
<TBOMB> Dr_Willis: Should I research the manufacture of the PC to check?
<Heebie> Hi. I'm getting this error:create_connection_server_info failed: NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED, when I try & mount a directory shared on my ubuntu server from my Mac.  The only fix I've seen for it says to add your user with smbpasswd... but the system won't let me add a guest user for samba.  Has anyone dealt with this before? (Google has been useless.)
<jaunty_guy>  V5stby value corresponds to what?
<TBOMB> I am buying a no OS computer with a P4 3.0Ghz to verify if this system will work with Ubuntu what do I need to research before I buy?
<thiebaude> TBOMB: a Dell?
<chaos2fu> TBOMB; Search in forum, for the hardware
<bsl> TBOMB: Ubuntu will work
<S0LIDUS> TBOMB: For what! Ubuntu will work on that.
<elad`> Is there a synaptic package for Wikimedia's Wiki, or some other wiki?
<jrib> elad`: mediawiki and moinmoin are two
<TBOMB> IBM ThinkCentre desktop
<chaos2fu> but most hardware will work one way or another
<elad`> moinmoin?
<bsl> TBOMB: I can run ubuntu on my 5 year old thinkpad laptop
<jrib> elad`: it's the wiki help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com use.  It's written in python
<jrib> trend: did you see my question?
<S0LIDUS> TBOMB: Linux is better supported on old hardware but the modern distros have more modern hardware support!
<canuckles> what the?
<elad`> Thanks.
<canuckles> i hate these ubuntu growing pains
<TBOMB> I am trying to replace an old compaq presario I have. 2 of my PCI slots are shot
<canuckles> can't get virtual box to work, look on youtube for help , now i have no video
<elad`> Which would you recommend to a beginner who just wants a password-protected notebook he can access from anywhere to record information and todos?
<S0LIDUS> TBOMB: So long as your not planning to play modern PC games on it Ubuntu will work!
<chaos2fu> hii guys, i really need someones help..I did some mixing with my partions and now the system is starting in "recvery mode". How do i reapir the, with fsck
<jrib> elad`: either will probably do.  moinmoin has some nice access controls
<spx2> anyone know any notes program on Windows like knotes is on linux ?
<TBOMB> SOLIDUS yeah the modern PCs are the best bet
<elad`> (Also, if it can run from Windows, and if it's possible to copy the contents so far from one place to another easily, that's a big plus.)
<bsl> elad`: I think you need macbook
<kain> hi all, wondering if anyone knows why my logitech quickcam fusion doesn't show an image nor sound on my virtualbox windows virtual machine, all the drivers installed correctly but no image nor sound
<elad`> macbook?
<canuckles> hey kain
<TBOMB> SOLIDUS nope no games I'll build a game system for that purpose if I have to
<jrib> elad`: wait, maybe you are looking for something like tiddlywiki.com ?
<canuckles> i just got virtual box
<canuckles> tried using my xp cd
<canuckles> do i need image file or can i load from cd?
<kain> u can use image file also
<S0LIDUS> TBOMB: Cool then Ubuntu is the choice OS for your other PC
<trend> yeah.. my problem was , I was using a .ssh/config file, and it was looking for ida_dsa instaed of ida_rsa :/
<trend> whooops
<jrib> canuckles: #vbox but you can use the cd or image file
<trend> thanks for helping me not flip out guys :)
<TBOMB> Just multimedia stuff if any and web browsing and paying bills online
<FiReSTaRT> canuckles:  you can load from the cd, but i prefer using the iso image.. it's also a good backup in case the cd craps out
<kain> canuckles: its in the settings Cd/dvd rom
<canuckles> so ubuntu is not good for games?
<bcurtiswx-mini> hi all, how can i get gnome to show a login message for anyone physically logging into my computer?
<TBOMB> SOLIDUS have you ever installed a Ubuntu on a no OS PC
<cabrey> !wine | canuckles
<ubottu> canuckles: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<canuckles> like battlefield 2 , or call of duty?
<pngll> I want to upgrade nginx from 0.6.35 to 0.8.2, but the folders selected by aptitude and the default ones selected by nginx at compilation do not match. How can I make sure I won't screw up and end up with two versions of the same program?
<FiReSTaRT> canuckles:  not really... not too many game developers release games for linux
<kain> wondering if anyone knows why my logitech quickcam fusion doesn't show an image nor sound on my virtualbox windows virtual machine, all the drivers installed correctly but no image nor sound
<elad`> If there's a site where I can have my personal, password-protected wiki, that would satisfy me.
<S0LIDUS> TBOMB: If you are watching video's then go for a nvidia as ati have been known for having issues
<canuckles> so firestart
<canuckles> i shoudl sitck to duel boot
<canuckles> i guess huh?
<dbm> canuckles, learn to read up.
<S0LIDUS> TBOMB: Yep I have done a fresh install on Blank PC
<jrib> elad`: did you visit tiddlywiki.com?
<canuckles> sorry dbm
<FiReSTaRT> canuckles:  if you're into gaming.. definitely.. the only game i play is flight gear, but i prefer to waste my time on 2 wheels irl :P
<canuckles> is there a problem asking for help ?
<cabrey> canuckles, also see !cedega
<kain> canuckles: personnaly i prefer windows for playing games since the compatability is better, but i'm new to linux so its my personal opinion
<elad`> jrib, it requires a download, doesn't it?
<FiReSTaRT> canuckles:  as long as dalton and julian don't screw us over with MORE unnecessary additions to the ontario highway traffic act
<TBOMB> SOLIDUS I plan to do that but heres a problem though I have dial up won't my dial up modem interfere with the video card?
<elad`> jrib, I was hoping to get hosting on the way as well.
<sedontane> umm my tv tuner isnt being picked up by my ubuntu system
<jrib> elad`: you said you wanted to transfer the wiki back and forth
<bcurtiswx-mini> hi all, how can i get gnome to show a login message for anyone physically logging into my computer?
<kain> wondering if anyone knows why my logitech quickcam fusion doesn't show an image nor sound on my virtualbox windows virtual machine, all the drivers installed correctly but no image nor sound
<cabrey> bcurtiswx-mini, you mean a welcome message?
<FiReSTaRT> canuckles:  the problem with wine is that it can't run EVERYTHING and most games are too demanding for virtualisation
<jrib> !repeat | kain
<ubottu> kain: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<S0LIDUS> TBOMB: what socket are your modem and GPU?
<bcurtiswx-mini> cabrey: yup :)
<cabrey> FiReSTaRT, WINE is Not an Emulator
<canuckles> so i will keep duel boot
<kain> ubottu: ok thanks, i'm new to this chat, never used it before
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<canuckles> use XP for itunes and gaming
<elad`> jrib, that's because I wanted to be able to host it on both my machines interchangeably. But if I can get something that's hosted by a dedicated server, that's even better.
<canuckles> and linux for everything else
<FiReSTaRT> cabrey:  i was talking about virtualisation as another option :)
<cabrey> bcurtiswx-mini, System > Administration > Login Window > Local tab
<usser> FiReSTaRT, check out virtualbox 3 for gaming
<cabrey> FiReSTaRT, in that case, carry on ;)
<TBOMB> SOLIDUS ummm HSP 56 Micromodem PCtel pct789
<jrib> elad`: that's what tiddlywiki will do.  It's a single html file that you can move all over the place
<elad`> But where is it hosted?
<FiReSTaRT> usser:  i didn't know they came out with it... beta release? so far the 2-series has been good for my work :)
<jrib> elad`: no where.  You can use it locally
<Animagladius> Heyas.
<canuckles> do alot of users use duel boot?
<usser> FiReSTaRT, yea its still in beta, they claim opengl 2.0 and directx 9
<elad`> But I want to be able to access it from work.
<S0LIDUS> If they are in seperate sockets then they shouldn't conflict.
<elad`> brb
<cabrey> FiReSTaRT, yea it is optimized for gaming, I saw an article on lifehacker
<Animagladius> Anybody know a good screen capture tool to make videos of your desktop?
<canuckles> to get the best of both worlds?
<jrib> ugh that's annoying
<cabrey> Animagladius, gtk-recordmydesktop
<Dr_Willis> !info recordmydesktop
<ubottu> recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.7.3-1 (jaunty), package size 52 kB, installed size 152 kB
<kain> canuckles: i use dual boot
<Animagladius> Thanks, cabrey, I'll try it out
<ben> whoa
<ben> where am I
<cabrey> in heaven
<FiReSTaRT> canuckles:  depends.. in my house, there are 2 exclusive linux boxes, 1 dual boot linux/xp and one exclusive xp box only used for the lexmark color printer lol
<canuckles> duel boot seems to be a good way to go
<ben> what is going on
<solomon> any help available for getting 'GRUB Read Error' on boot after installing jaunty from alt cd?
<S0LIDUS> TBOMB: And if your a dial up person check out http://free-dialup.net
<canuckles> linux runs faster righ t?
<FiReSTaRT> cabrey/usser: that's good to know in case i ever get back into gaming :P
<kain> canuckles: but i'm trying to use linux as much as possible cause i support open source
<canuckles> and no vorus?
<Animagladius> This is the Ubuntu support channel, I guess, ben
<arthur_> which version release is jaunty 8.10?
<canuckles> virus
<FiReSTaRT> solomon:  would your machine be dell by any chance?
<cabrey> !faq | canuckles
<ubottu> canuckles: A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<thiebaude> arthur_: 9.04
<arthur_> k
<TBOMB> SOLIDUS whats the website for free internet
<solomon> FiReSTaRT: nah, it's a mishmash
<kain> cabrey: what does !faq | canuckles mean?
<canuckles> thx cabrey
<cabrey> kain, it triggers the bot
<FiReSTaRT> solomon:  ok so there's some hope for you yet :)
<solomon> FiReSTaRT: hehe
<S0LIDUS> TBOMB: http://www.free-dialup.net
<sedontane> how do i install my tv tuner?
<elad`> jrib, I'm back. Where were we?
<TBOMB> SOLIDUS the video card card won't conflict with the modem right?
<FiReSTaRT> solomon:  now have you tried making another cd and reinstalling?
<kain> cabrey: damn i'm lost, what would that bot do?
<jrib> elad`: you can host the html file of course if you want
<solomon> FiReSTaRT: yeah, i went through the install process a second time and watched it quite closely, everything went off pretty well
<FiReSTaRT> solomon:  dual boot or single boot?
<jrib> elad`: but if you are going to host and you don't care about offline access then just use moinmoin or mediawiki
<solomon> FiReSTaRT: grub scrolled by a bit quickly but it looked ok too
<solomon> FiReSTaRT: single
<S0LIDUS> TBOMB: NOT if they use seperate sockets! Its not an issue I have ever heard of!
<kain> cabrey: oh i get it, automated messages right?
<cabrey> !ubottu | kain
<ubottu> kain: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<elad`> jrib, isn't there anything like GMail, only for wikis?
<kain> cabrey: cool :)
<jrib> elad`: so this isn't an ubuntu question?
<solomon> FiReSTaRT: note i've got three drives, one sata and two pata, doing / on raid0 and /boot on one of the pata drives
<pngll> When manually installing software, is it possible to check that the configure options are right before compiling?
<bsl> which file should I put use to auto mount my RAID
<elad`> Meanwhile, I've installed moinmoin. How do I use it?
<elad`> jrib, :(
<TBOMB> SOLIDUS are you on here a lot or just occassionally
<inx-live> elad`: whats moinmoin?
<FiReSTaRT> solomon:  now that could have something to do with it.. when you start mishmashing the controllers, you never know what you're gonna get
<elad`> The wiki.
<sedontane> how do i install my tv tuner?
<S0LIDUS> TBOMB: I'm always on here ! Time permiting = )
<kain> i have a partition on my HD that i mount everytime i log on, is there a way for it to mount by itself when i log on?
<jrib> elad`: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/moinmoin.html There is wikidot.com that I know of, but not sure if you can do private wikis
<S0LIDUS> kain: fstab
<solomon> FiReSTaRT: well, i could try and switch which drive grub is installed on... i've done it before long ago although i've forgotten all the commands :)
<TBOMB> SOLIDUS you are a great help sometimes I'll come here and no one and I mean no one wants to help or has no solution to my problem but you are very knowledgeable
<littlebayer> I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 on a parallels VM and when I try to log in, it's starts playing music and looks like the desktop is loading but before it finishes it goes back to the login page
<FiReSTaRT> solomon:  yeah that would probably be your best bet but i couldn't help you with it.. so far i've had relatively simple configurations (either a single sata or dual ide's), obviously no raid :P
<littlebayer> Anyone have any ideas?
<jrib> elad`: wetpaint.com too
<S0LIDUS> TBOMB: Thank You!
<elad`> Thanks.
<GuySoft> hey all, is there a way to stop xubuntu from locking the laptop, when closing its lid?
<TBOMB> SOLIDUS just you taking the time means a lot so I THANK YOU!
<mathew> I have been trying to upgrade to ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty from Hardy for a while now, but I haven't been able to get audio to work. Interestingly, I can't get sound when I am logged in, yet the system sound plays on the gnome login splash screen. I am using an integrated MCP61 (realtek ALC883) sound device. I never had a problem with sound on Hardy and Google has been rather unhelpful
<S0LIDUS> TBOMB: Its nice to honour the true spirit of Ubuntu!
<chaos2fu> how do u run fsck?
<mib_5a4f2mjv> I have the error 21 on my acer netbook can anyone help me
<nsahoo> ulimit -m 6000000
<nsahoo> should impose a limit of 6GB on any process .. right?\
<nsahoo> started in the same shell that is
<TBOMB> SOLIDUS well deserved my friend. Question for you where did you find that website?
<arthur_> for sound put this in /etc in the modprobe.conf file       options snd-hda-intel model=6stack-digout
<damisa81> Can someone help me, I think I messed up my linux installation such that my windows installation no longer boots
<mib_5a4f2mjv> same problem with me
<mib_5a4f2mjv> error 21 grub can you help me please
<S0LIDUS> TBOMB: I have been using them for a while, I have alot of friends who cant afford broadband who use it.
<arthur_> for sound put this in /etc in the modprobe.conf file       options snd-hda-intel model=6stack-digout   then reboot
<damisa81> i tried adding windows to the menu.lst, but it's not working
<mathew> arthur_> Ill give that a shot now
<mib_5a4f2mjv> can anyone help me with error 21
<yowshi> gaddzilla: what happens if what you need to umount is in /dev?
<thiebaude> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<TBOMB> SOLIDUS can I have your email address in case I have more questions?
<yowshi> gaddzilla: because umount -l doesnt seem to work for joystick which is /dev/input/js0 and not mounted in media
<arthur_> mathew, did u look in alsamixer there are sound controls there to
<jordo2323> Anyone around here have a PS3?
<arthur_> from terminal type alsamixer
<jrib> !ot | jordo2323
<ubottu> jordo2323: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<solomon> hrm, this is very odd.  when i boot into the alt cd with 'rescue a broken system' and it mounts my boot partition on /boot, it has /boot/grub but no kernel in /boot
<kain> SOLIDUS: i looked up fstab but i can't figure out how to mount my partition
<yowshi> anyone know how to unmount something in the /dev folder? stupid dosbox wont let go of the stupid usb joystick
<chaos2fu> unmount?
<kain> SOLIDUS: i typed sudo fdisk -l   to see which partition it was and i want to automount  /dev/sda3
<arthur_> try kill?
<mathew> arthur_> yes there are controls in alsamixer, everything is unmuted, what is the path for modprobe.conf ?
<arthur_> use ps aux and kill the app u want by pid
<S0LIDUS> TBOMB: I also have a chan @ starchat.net #1001
<yowshi> anyone know how to unmount something in the /dev folder? stupid dosbox wont let go of the stupid usb joystick. i need a way to get the device/module freed up without rebooting
<TBOMB> SOLIDUS didn't see the pm I have your email thanks for the help gotta go get me some grub talk to you later
<tuxGentoo> hola alguno sabe c# necesito una ayuda
<cabrey> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<S0LIDUS> kain: pysdm
<kain> SOLIDUS: thanks :)
<cxo> If i know the name of a file that comes with a package, how do i find the name of that package and install it?
<fccf> cxo: what file?
<cxo> eg, on fedora you would do, yum provides blah.h
<S0LIDUS> kain: Your Welcome!
<Kingsy101> can someone tell me the mv command that I would use to mv the contents of the current directory to its parent directory?
<kapil> cxo: apt-file
<solomon> Kingsy101: mv * ../
<Kingsy101> thanks
<jtaji> cxo: dpkg -S file
<fccf> I'm Out... G'Nite
<cxo> the file isnt installed on the system
<Zencyde2> Hey, is there a way to set the background of each individual workspace?
<jtaji> cxo: ah, apt-file then
<elad`> No-IP.com has a dynamic-dns service (I think that's what it's called) that lets Windows users install an applet that, whenever their IP changes, informs their site, and makes it redirect people that visit myname.no-ip.com to the new IP. Is there something similar for Ubuntu?
<jrib> Zencyde2: yes.  What window manager do you use?
<Zencyde2> I'm using Gnome and Compiz.
<jrib> elad`: ddclient is one.  There are others.  Search the repositories
<elpargo> Zencyde2: I know there is a third-party, not sure with stock gnome
<dang-artman> you can use no-ip with Ubuntu
<dang-artman> or DYN-DNS
<S0LIDUS> elad: use a static ip and for DNS dyndns.com
<Zencyde> Hmm..
<Zencyde> Maybe Compiz has a setting for it.
<Zxcvb> would there be any problems running ubuntu on a 1GHz i586 CPU due to a lack of CMOV and other i686 instructions?
<wolf23> help please! how to kill emesene from Terminal?
<cabrey> S0LIDUS, the whole point of no-ip or dyndns is so that you don't need a static ip
<dang-artman> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DynamicDNS
<jrib> Zencyde: last time I checked (a long time ago), yes you can have different wallpapers if you use cube, but you have to tell nautilus to stop drawing the background (which means no icons on the desktop)
<Zencyde> I'm using Expo. :(
<jrib> Zencyde: try the compiz channel
<jrib> !compiz | Zencyde
<ubottu> Zencyde: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Zencyde> Okay.
<S0LIDUS> cabrey: Oh I thought you bind the IP to an adrress!
<cxo> kapil, jtaji thanks
<kain> SOLIDUS: pysdm doesn't see my ntfs partitions :S
<wizzo50> Hello everyone! I'm back. LOL!
<cabrey> S0LIDUS, no it updates the DNS records at each interval (and eventually when your ip changes)
<S0LIDUS> cabrey: yes I know what it does but you should be recommenfing STATIC IPs!
<cabrey> S0LIDUS, $$$
<Dr_Willis> !info pysdm
<ubottu> pysdm (source: pysdm): Graphical Storage Device Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 28 kB, installed size 292 kB
<Dr_Willis> I dont recall pysdm ever working.....
<dang-artman> yeah! if you can get a freaking static IP
<S0LIDUS> kain: NTFS has issues in linux, you should be using ext4
<fosa> anyone know a way to get java to work in firefox on intel 64?
<littlebayer> dyndns.org works very well, i think they even have some scripts on their site you can use
<jrib> !java > fosa
<ubottu> fosa, please see my private message
<dang-artman> google the DYNDNS updater
<dang-artman> it's right at the top of the page
<tyranis> is there a way to change the size of the disk in a wubi install
<S0LIDUS> cabrey: dyndns.com has a linux script!
<kain> S0LIDUS: i'm using ext4 for my linux partition, the other partition i want to mount is a partition from when i installed windows, it has my data on it
<S0LIDUS> kain: Are you using dual boot?
<kain> S0LIDUS: ya
<dang-artman> http://www.dyndns.com/support/clients/
<kain> but i'm trying to stay on linux as much as possible cause i support open source :)
<littlebayer> anyone know why my 9.04 install on a vm might fail to load the desktop
<dang-artman> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DynamicDNS
<KewL_> Hi anybody who have compiled and used bluez
<bingo> Hii Room..!!
<S0LIDUS> kain: Very good ! Give me a sec i'll try and find something!
<fosa> does anyone have a -real- guide for getting java to work on firefox for intel64?
<kain> S0LIDUS: the partition i'm trying to automount has my music on it, thats why i'm trying to automount it :P
<kain> S0LIDUS: cool thanks :D
<dang-artman> for some of us poor bastards that are behind a damn NAT at the ISP level..
<usser> fosa, sudo apt-get install iced-tea-plugin
<KewL_> I have compiled bluez
<KewL_> but when i run
<KewL_> hcitool scan
<fosa> iced tea doesnt work well enough
<bingo> ubuntu 8.04... how can permanantly save my iptables rules.. ? when i reboot my machine all rules get flush and just standard/bydeufault rules come again..
<bliZZardz> my display settings are borked after a recent update(in Jaunty). as in, initially Xorg borked ; but i got sanity to it. but the display settings are now on 800x600. how do i change this?(am on Acer AMD 64 bit geForce 7000m)
<jrib> !iptables > bingo
<KewL_> it doesnt showup any devices ,.. :(
<ubottu> bingo, please see my private message
<usser> fosa, tough luck, java doesnt have a 64 bit plugin, if thats what you really need
<arthur_> hum i have a question? i was using hardy 8.04 just installed 8.10 to check it out my question is???? i had to put options snd-hda-intel model=6stack-digout in /etc/modprobe.conf to get sound to work now modprobe.conf dont seem to be in /etc what do i do? its a toshiba satellite... help
<fosa> is it possible to use a 32 bit plugin on a 64 bit ubuntu?
<usser> fosa, 64 bit java itself works just fine, just not the plugin
<usser> fosa, yea sure
<dang-artman> you can get java to work if you install the 32bit compatibility libraries!
<usser> fosa, but you'll need a 32 bit browser
<fosa> is there a different browser with a working plugin?
<kain> SOLIDUS: i think i found something    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=785263
<bingo> ubottu: thanks..
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks..
<bingo> :D
<usser> fosa, 32 bit firefox from mozilla.com will work with 32 bit java just fine
<S0LIDUS> kain: I was just going to give you that!
<bliZZardz> when i run 'xvidtune', it says, "video modes are not tunable on this chip"
<kain> SOLIDUS: lol
<kain> SOLIDUS: i
<kain> SOLIDUS: i'll try it out :P
<bingo> well, so how can permanetnly save firewall rules ?
<fosa> usser, okay thats next on my to-do list, thanks
<usser> fosa, 32 bit java plugin is in the repos, you'll just need to install 32 bit browser thats all
<jrib> bingo: read what ubottu sent you...
<S0LIDUS> kain: pysdm might see NTFS with ntfs-config installed
<kain> nice
<solomon> is there, say, a way to install lilo instead of grub or something?
<S0LIDUS> LONG LIVE UBUNTU!!!
<Nozy> ok some people need help ^^^
<arthur_> hum i have a question? i was using hardy 8.04 just installed 8.10 to check it out my question is???? i had to put "options snd-hda-intel model=6stack-digout" in /etc/modprobe.conf to get sound to work now modprobe.conf dont seem to be in /etc what do i do? its a toshiba satellite... help
<Nozy> or a *HUG*
<kain> SOLIDUS: the pysdm doesn't see NTFS with ntfs-config, i'm continuing from the forum
<tannerS> is there a limewire type app for ubuntu? to download songs alone?
<Dr_Willis> !limewire
<ubottu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !Java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<Amorstus> There is limewire for linux
<tannerS> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<dang-artman> Frostwire is nice
<kain> SOLIDUS: awesome, the ntfs-config worked perfectly, now i just have to test if it automounts when login
<losher> solomon: you could install lilo I think, but grub is generally better, so why would you want to?
<tannerS> ty
<jli> hi, how to list file of a package without use the gui package manager?
<jrib> jli: dpkg -L PACKAGE
<kain> SOLIDUS: have u any experience with MMS radio servers?
<elad`> How do I find out my own IP?
<mathew> arthur_ > I don't have a modprobe.conf in /etc/ either
<Nosg> Hey guys, help me get this to the frontpage, will you? Thanks! http://digg.com/linux_unix/Having_a_Mac_costs_an_extra_400
<jrib> elad`: ifconfig or whatismyip.org depending on what you mean
<mathew> find your IP: go to http://www.whatsmyip.org/
<elad`> ifconfig doesn't show me <79.180.145.47>, which I believe to be my IP.
<sedontane> where does udev store files?
<sedontane> specifically where do i drop the firmware file for my tv card
<arthur_> i am going to try something need to reboot brb
<jrib> elad`: ifconfig gives you your local ip.  If you want your router's ip then go to whatismyip.org
<mathew> be right back, rebooting
<owner_> jeez
<elad`> Tells me it's 79.180.145.47. Can you please visit that and tell me what you see?
<owner_> jaunty sure is fussy
<elad`> Over HTTP, that is.
<eyes9000_> I have new version of ubuntu working, what is special about it why should I use it...?
<owner_> eyes9000_, updated packages and hopefully better security in short.
<owner_> why do you want to run it?
<fosa> hasn't it been 3 years since 64bit came out?
<fosa> why isnt there a sun plugin yet?
<theoryx> oh there is..
<elad`> jrib, do you see my router or my apache when going to that ip?
<sedontane> specifically where do i drop the firmware file for my tv card
<kain> hi all, is there anyone who has found a solution to a problem with webcam's not showing an image nor sound when using it in a virtualbox windows machine?
<jli> Thanks.
<jrib> fosa: the bug on sun's tracker was YEARS old.  Anyway I thought they did release a 64bit plug-in recently
<jrib> elad`: I see MY router
<elad`> ?!
<jli> jrib: Thanks
<elad`> Maybe we have the same router?
<fosa> they did??
<elad`> WRT...?
<jrib> elad`: oh sorry, you didn't address me before.  I see nothing... it times out at 79.180.145.47
<dang-artman> yeah, I got a timeout as well
<fosa> where might that plugin be?
<elad`> jrib, try again please. What now?
<jrib> fosa: key word is "thought"
<sedontane> erm does anyone know where i should drop firmware files on my system?
<jrib> elad`: router
<theoryx> fosa: Yeah. They did release it.
<elad`> jrib, crap.
<fosa> theoryx, a tip as to where it is would be nice
<linux_trojan> I have been trying to install Mythbuntu and I get an error at start up similar to:  GRUB LOADING   ERROR 2, any suggestions?
<theoryx> fosa: on their website. I think it was released on December 2008.
<dang-artman> elad: I got nothing still
<paulli1214> 早上好
<elad`> jrib, I've just installed Apache2, and I get the "It Works!" page if I access localhost via HTTP. Is it still, per chance, not configured for connections coming from outside my own network?
<jrib> fosa: you should probably check ubuntu's bug tracker as to why it isn't packaged (or maybe it is)
<arthur__> mathew this works open a text editor put "options snd-hda-intel model=6stack-digout" with out the quotes save it in your documents.. then from terminal type sudo cp /home/arthur/Documents/modprobe.conf /etc .... then reboot
<RORgasm> hey guys i think i found the fix to my problem... but i do not know how to iplement the fix
<jrib> elad`: are you forwarding port 80 to your machine?
<RORgasm> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/314928
<elad`> jrib, you mean, via the router?
<elad`> *in
<RORgasm> glicks, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/314928
<jrib> elad`: yes
<linux_trojan> I cant install a single linux distro on my windows box coz neither grub nor lilo work
<elad`> I don't think I am. But if I did, would I no longer be able to configure my router via HTTP?
<linux_trojan> no one has any ideas?
<RORgasm> i don't know how the guys who did that are doing it?
<RORgasm> linux_trojan, whats the exact problem?
<RORgasm> linux_trojan, trying to dual-boot?
<fosa> theoryx, from the java website: This procedure installs the J2SE Runtime Environment, but not the Java Plug-in or Java Web Start (which are not yet available for 64-bit Linux)
<mathew> arthur__ > I'll give that a try
<arthur__> mathew this works open a text editor put "options snd-hda-intel model=6stack-digout" with out the quotes save it in your documents.. then from terminal type sudo cp /where/ever/you/saved/modprobe.conf /etc .... then reboot
<linux_trojan> no dual boot
<linux_trojan> all linux
<jrib> elad`: no
<linux_trojan> I get GRUB LOADING, ERROR 2
<jrib> elad`: portforward.com
<linux_trojan> thats it
<yowshi> anyone know how to unmount something in the /dev folder? stupid dosbox wont let go of the stupid usb joystick. i need a way to get the device/module freed up without rebooting
<arthur__> that just worked for me
<RORgasm> linux_trojan, huh...so u formatted the harddrive, created a new partition, adn installed ubuntu and it still doesn't work?
<sp219> Anyone know if there are 3d ATi drivers for the mobility radeon hd 4570 yet? There were non-3d drivers the last time I checked, but the lack of 3d support kept me away from linux.
<eyes9000_> Iwhat can be done well with ubuntu that cant be done well with mac leoport or win vista???
<RORgasm> linux_trojan, what happens? what error do u get?
<linux_trojan> yes. 2 hd , one is / and /home and /swap, the other is /movies
<eyes9000_> i mean I have it installed and running now what do I do with it?
<dang-artman> linux trojan: what's with the name??
<biglinux> boa noite a todos! BB
<linux_trojan> my nick is a joke
<eyes9000_> anyone
<RORgasm> eyes9000_, installing open-source software and updating them easily.... mac ports sucks
<InfoNutz> lol that name scared me
<altf2o> eyes9000_, use it for daily use like anything else.
<eyes9000_> what does it do really well
<enduser000> hello, I have a laptop and an external monitor and a nvidia graphics card.  I want to set the external monitor to be vertical and the laptop monitor to be horozontal.  I'm using ubuntu 9.04, the nvidia driver 185.18.14, and twinview. does anyone know how I could do this? my xorg.conf file looks like this: http://pastebin.com/m6a50fcee and my Xorg.0.log file looks like this: http://pastebin.com/m5925d3eb
<RORgasm> can anone help me with this... how do i implement the fix mentioned here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/314928 ?
<altf2o> it does whatever you want it to do.
<linux_trojan> on hdb I am mounting it as /movies, could that be the problem?
<eyes9000_> is all 3rd party software open source too?
 * dsdeiz_ is looking for a zenburn theme for irssi
<eyes9000_> i like that its light weight
<elad`> jrib, could you try to access my site again?
<linux_trojan> when I install LILO the error is 99 99 99 99 99 99 99  and so  on
<theoryx> fosa: you can find it here: https://jdk6.dev.java.net/6uNea.html
<jrib> RORgasm: I don't feel like reading all that, what are you referring to exactly?
<bill-e11> noob question:  when a directory is referred to as ~/xyz, where would I create that directory?
<eyes9000_> there are 1359 users in this room Ubuntu must have something special about it what is it?
<jrib> elad`: timeout
<altf2o> eyes9000_, the majority if what you'll find on Linux is open source, yes. As a matter of fact i don't know a commercial package myself personal.
<Pici> bill-e11: ~/ refers to your home directory /home/yourusername
<altf2o> some closed source perhaps, but all free.
<eyes9000_> k
<enduser000> my xorg.conf file looks like this: http://pastebin.com/m6a50fcee and my Xorg.0.log file looks like this: http://pastebin.com/m5925d3eb
<bill-e11> thanks
<jrib> elad`: wait it worked now, I see tiddlywiki
<elad`> jrib, port forwarding complete. Could you try again?
<linux_trojan> ok I guess I am just screwed
<RORgasm> jrib, k so first ppl do 'lspci -vvnn' and they get some output...they take a look at the VGA compatible controlelr part of the output to check the Regions
<elad`> jrib, I just enabled another thing. Got the patience to try just one more time?
<jrib> elad`: still works
<elad`> jrib, refreshed and all?
<jrib> elad`: yep
<elad`> Thanks!
<RORgasm> jrib, and then they do something like 'sudo -s' next line 'echo "base=somhexathing size=anotherhexathing type=write-combining" > /proc/mtrr
<FiReSTaRT> hey guys i'm a bit curious.. has anyone experienced consistent crashes while launching the Report a Problem app?
<dsdeiz_> :q
<RORgasm> jrib, i don't know how i'm supposed to know what values to put in base and size
<jrib> RORgasm: put it up on a pastebin what it is you want to do
<FiReSTaRT> i just want to re-report the suspend issue under jaunty (already done under hardy/intrepid)
<RORgasm> jrib, if u read the first two comments on the post u should know whats going on...its better explained theere u don't have to read the whole thing
<RORgasm> jrib, the first guy's post is the fix... i just need to know what those values mean and where do i get them for my system
<ally> hi
<enduser000> hello, I have a laptop and an external monitor and a nvidia graphics card.  I want to set the external monitor to be vertical and the laptop monitor to be horozontal.  I'm using ubuntu 9.04, the nvidia driver 185.18.14, and twinview. does anyone know how I could do this? my xorg.conf file looks like this: http://pastebin.com/m6a50fcee and my Xorg.0.log file looks like this: http://pastebin.com/m5925d3eb
<steven_> Does anyone know what audio codec come installed with Ubuntu 9.04<
<elad`> jrib, I keep getting "You need to save this TiddlyWiki to a file before you can save changes"
<theoryx> steven_, you have unrestricted-extras installed ?
<jrib> elad`: you need to read about how tiddlywiki works, I don't use it
<jrib> RORgasm: looks like base is just the "prefetchable" region from the lspci -vvnn output to
<jrib> me
<steven_> Ubuntu 9.04 codecs? any installed at installation like audio ones?
<cabrey> steven_, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<RORgasm> jrib, k what do u think about the size?
<ctmjr> steven_: if your referring to mp3 and such no
<Zxcvb> is there anything in ubuntu 9.04 that requires an i686 CPU?
<jrib> RORgasm: size is what lspci gives for that region
<cabrey> Zxcvb, it's compiled with i386 in mind
<sigi> moin
<jrib> RORgasm: what is your lspci -vvnn output?
<Zxcvb> cabrey: just checking, because the xcore86 based netbooks are i586 and therefore won't have cmov and such (I think atom is i686)
<Papageno> How can I make backspace do back in firefox like in Mac and Windows?
<cabrey> Zxcvb, yes atoms are i686
<steven_> were would I find ubuntu restricted extra's?
<cabrey> steven_, in a terminal: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<elad`> jrib, it would appear that I need to grant permission to the file to overwrite itself. Any idea how I do that with apache2, preferably without letting the file overwrite anything but itself?
<Zxcvb> cabrey: does having i686 make that much difference if it is roughly the same speed just without the extra instructions?
<kbrosnan> Papageno: about:config browser.backspace_action see http://kb.mozillazine.org/Browser.backspace_action
<jrib> elad`: nope, I'm not sure that's even possible
<cabrey> Zxcvb, I don't have anything to compare against, but I use adam's netbook kernel
<RORgasm> jrib, http://pastie.org/517193 just look at the in the VGA compatiple controller part i think the rest is irrelevant
<Zxcvb> cabrey: is it compiled for i686, or is it an i486 kernel?
<cabrey> Zxcvb, i686
<Get_Sum> I have a Fuji Xerox DocuPrint 203A, there is no driver for it in Ubuntu; So I went to the manafacturer's website and they have a Linux driver for it; I downloaded a zip file and it contains 2 Deb files and 2 Rpm files - what do I do with them?
<steven_> this linux mint os ie derived of ubuntu isn't all that well at least to me, so I am gonna go back to ubuntu, currently downloading Ubuntu 9.04
<Zxcvb> cabrey: won't work then, will probably go for a custom kernel
<enduser000> I have a laptop and an external monitor and a nvidia graphics card.  I want to set the external monitor to be vertical and the laptop monitor to be horozontal.  I'm using ubuntu 9.04, the nvidia driver 185.18.14, and twinview. does anyone know how I could do this? my xorg.conf file looks like this: http://pastebin.com/m6a50fcee and my Xorg.0.log file looks like this: http://pastebin.com/m5925d3eb
<elad`> jrib, only a beginner, and already I'm pushing the envelope! :-)
<jrib> RORgasm: Region 2: Memory at c0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]  there's an example like that in the comments I think: molecule-eye
<mib_x6iuiqx6> hi i'm new to ubuntu - have a question - i just edited my /etc/ssh/sshd_config file and changed to port 30000; then, i installed ufw (firewall) and set allow port 30000, then set 'ufw default deny'; however, when i try to ssh from a differnt terminal, it keeps closing connection
<theoryx> steven_, if you're making a windows - linux transition, i would recommend you stick to ubuntu for a little while.
<sigi> hallo
<mib_x6iuiqx6> I also restarted ssh, i.e. /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<sedontane> im having trouble getting Intrepid to load nvidia glx drivers
<steven_> yes, I have used lots of linux distro in the past and thought well I have been using ubuntu for some time now, I am not new to linux at all and well linux mint just doesn't seem all that to me lol
<RORgasm> jrib, k i got that...what about the size?
<theoryx> steven_ , i feel ya.
<theoryx> lol
<mib_x6iuiqx6> Does anyone know why?
<steven_> btw i was wondering how the ubuntu 9.04 driver were coming along last i read they didn't work well
<jrib> RORgasm: did you see molecule-eye's comment?  He has the whole command
<RORgasm> jrib, i did see it...and i think i have the same base as him...but will the same size work for me?
<n2diy> Can someone point me to a link that explains why some commands work on my flash drive, /media/disk, but the same commands don't work on /dev/sdb1, which are the same device?
<jrib> RORgasm: yes, you both have 256mb right?
<mib_x6iuiqx6> If i edit sshd_config file, do I have to restart whole server, or can i just restart /etc/init.d/ssh restart?
<jrib> mib_x6iuiqx6: the latter
<steven_> I have onboard 256mb
<RORgasm> jrib, not sure...i either have 1025 mbram or a lil less than that
<mib_x6iuiqx6> jrib: i just did that, but still it is refusing the connection
<jrib> RORgasm: look at your lspci output
<RORgasm> jrib, how can i check
<Titan8990> n2diy, /dev are devices.... only very few programs can interact directly with a block device
<iGuelph> anyone having problems with EC2 ?
<jrib> mib_x6iuiqx6: provide more context
<RORgasm> jrib, where in the output should i be looking?
<steven_> thats my graphics allocated memory
<Titan8990> n2diy, so it is mounted on a location in the filesystem where it can be accessed
<steven_> I have 2GB of DDR2 RAM
<jrib> RORgasm: the same line with c0000000
<Titan8990> n2diy, in your case, /media/disk but this can be anywhere in the filesystem
<mib_x6iuiqx6> jrib: okay, i just edited my /etc/ssh/sshd_config file and changed to port 30000; then, i installed ufw (firewall) and set allow port 30000, then set 'ufw default deny'; however, when i try to ssh from a differnt terminal, it keeps closing connection
<steven_> 160 GB hard drive SATA and SATA DVD burner
<jrib> mib_x6iuiqx6: on the same machine you mean?
<mib_x6iuiqx6> jrib: i am trying ssh -p30000 <my ip address>
<sedontane> hi any tips on getting ubuntu to install the nvidia drivers?
<RORgasm> jrib, k so yeah it is the same as the other guy's let me try this then
<jrib> !nvidia > sedontane
<ubottu> sedontane, please see my private message
<Get_Sum> Can anyone help me install a printer driver?
<n2diy> Titan8990: ok, so when I want to wipe my flash drive, where should I send my rm command?
<mib_x6iuiqx6> jrib: so i am logged in in one terminal (so i don't get locked out just in case); i opened up another terminal on an external computer
<sedontane> thanks jrib
<jrib> mib_x6iuiqx6: is there a router in between?
<steven_> my motherboard is a Gigabyte M61PME-S2P GeForce 6100 Socket AM2
<Titan8990> n2diy, to the mount point
<mib_x6iuiqx6> jrib: well kind of, the external server is a hosted virtual private server, i am sshing to it from my cable modem behind a router
<steven_> I have a AMD Athlon Dual-Core 5200+ processor 2.7 Ghz
<theoryx> steven_, show off ? lol
<RORgasm> jrib, wohooo...THAT FIXED MY PROB!!!
<cabrey> !who | steven_
<ubottu> steven_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<n2diy> Titan8990: which is /media/disk?
<jrib> mib_x6iuiqx6: can you ssh on the open terminal to localhost?
<RORgasm> jrib, thanx a lot
<tannersummers_> !limewire
<steven_> lol
<ubottu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !Java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<jrib> RORgasm: no problem
<tannersummers_> !frostwire
<ubottu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Titan8990> n2diy, if you wanted to erase it interacting with the block device you would do something like this (not recommended): dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/sdb1
<Anirban1987> How can I upgrade from php 5.2.6 ( Inbuilt in Ubuntu 9.04 Server ed.) to latest stable ver. php 5.2.9 ?
<RORgasm> glitsj16, i fixed my flash problem
<Titan8990> n2diy, if thats what cat /etc/mtab returns then yes
<steven_> I was susprised to find that ubuntu actually lets me use my USB speakers
<tannersummers_> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<mib_x6iuiqx6> jrib: no, localhost is connection refused...weird
<xanfantasy> How do I get the file,view,help bar back in applications such as gnome-xchat and pidgin? it is still present in Firefox and open office.
<jrib> mib_x6iuiqx6: you are making sure to use port 30000?
<steven_> even with all that power I refuse to run windows xp or vista
<steven_> lol
<CoJaBo-Aztec> lol
<theoryx> lol steven_ ..
<ctmjr> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<mib_x6iuiqx6> jrib: yes, ssh -p30000 <my server ip> ; this is actually the second time i am setting it up - last time, i thought i was locked out, but it worked when i restarted the server
<rizon> what platform does ubuntu run best in
<n2diy> Titan8990: ok, thanks. If it is not recommended, why are you recommending it? :) Thiis is a concept I'm having trouble grasping.
<mib_x6iuiqx6> jrib: but if i restart the server and i can't log in, then i'm screwed
<steven_> built the machine myself total cost $600 which included my cube case and 19" flat panel monitor and it the best computer I have ever had
<Titan8990> n2diy, dd can interact with because it actually alters the bits on a low level
<enduser000> hello, I have a laptop and an external monitor and a nvidia graphics card.  I want to set the external monitor to be vertical and the laptop monitor to be horozontal.  I'm using ubuntu 9.04, the nvidia driver 185.18.14, and twinview. does anyone know how I could do this? my xorg.conf file looks like this: http://pastebin.com/m6a50fcee and my Xorg.0.log file looks like this: http://pastebin.com/m5925d3eb
<Titan8990> n2diy, its possible, because dd has not concept of a filesystem
<jrib> mib_x6iuiqx6: wait, you've restarted since changing the sshd config file to use port 30000 right?
<jrib> mib_x6iuiqx6: restarted sshd I mean
<Titan8990> n2diy, it just writes random ones or zeros to each bit
<Titan8990> n2diy, dd would make all space as "unused" but would not alter the bits
<mib_x6iuiqx6> jrib: yes restarted sshd, not restarted the entire server
<tannersummers_> how do i download the latest java
<Titan8990> n2diy, sorry, rm would mark it as unused
<mib_x6iuiqx6> jrib: i meant last time i installed, i restarted the entire server and it worked
<jrib> mib_x6iuiqx6: make sure sshing with the old port doesn't work (locally again)
<ectospasm> enduser000: you'll proabably need to specify the geometries for both screens, and set a rotation on the one that's vertical.
<ctmjr> enduser000:  try this and remember google is your friend http://www.chrisamiller.com/blog/2008/05/11/rotating-one-monitor-with-ubuntu/
<Anirban1987> How can I upgrade from php 5.2.6 ( Inbuilt in Ubuntu 9.04 Server ed.) to latest stable ver. php 5.2.9 ?
<n2diy> Titan8990: ok, but I'm not playiing with dd, I'm playing with sbackup, which is using tar. I've got sbackup working, but erasing the flash drive is a pita.
<arick> What is the channel for ubuntu beginning programming?
<mib_x6iuiqx6> jrib: so you mean try to ssh to myself (i.e. ssh localhost) on the server where i am logged in, or the computer i am using to ssh to the server
<xanfantasy> How do I get the file,view,help bar back in applications such as gnome-xchat and pidgin? it is still present in Firefox and open office.
<sanni> irc://66.252.24.163/
<jrib> mib_x6iuiqx6: ssh localhost
<Titan8990> n2diy, why is that?
<TroN-0074> can somebody tell me how to setup my monitor I have ubuntu 9.04
<tannersummers_> guys when grub ask me to choose whioch os to load i have 2 ubuntu and oens old how do i remove it
<steven_> for search use google.com the best and for the best DNS servers use opendns... cant go wrong
<Titan8990> n2diy, MOUNTPOINT = /media/disk; rm -rf $MOUNTPOINT
<soreau> tannersummers_: Remove those linux kernel versions via synaptic
<TroN-0074> I just put this monitor today and the resolution is off I would like to change it
<mib_x6iuiqx6> jrib: on the computer that i am using to ssh into the server, when i type ssh localhost it refuses the connection on port 22
<Titan8990> n2diy, you can edit fstab to ensure that the flash drive is always mounted to the same location
<n2diy> Titan8990: rm -r /dev/sdb1 returns device busy errors, and so does rm -r /media/disk
<dang-artman> TroN: what kind of video card are you using?
<TroN-0074> an intel
<steven_> my res on my monitor is 1440x900
<dang-artman> that would most likely be the problem
<TroN-0074> is a built in chipset video card
<Cpudan80> n2diy: unmount /media/disk
<Titan8990> n2diy, look at what I said again
<Titan8990> n2diy, rm -rf
<rizon> what platform does ubuntu run best in
<dang-artman> if you just setup Ubuntu, you are going to have to get the config setup manually
<Titan8990> Cpudan80, how is unmounting it going to help him delete the files?
<Cpudan80> oh he's actually trying to delete everything from the drive?
<n2diy> Titan8990: rf? f= force?\
<jrib> mib_x6iuiqx6: I mean try « ssh localhost » on the terminal with the open ssh connection to the server
<Cpudan80> yes - f=force
<dang-artman> Nvidia cards tend to be the easiest
<Titan8990> Cpudan80, n2diy yep
<Cpudan80> n2diy: it is also not a good way to remove everything from the drive
<Cpudan80> you should just format it
<TroN-0074> dag-artman can you please tell me how to set it up
<n2diy> Titan8990: ok,
<enduser000> thanks for the help, trying it now ^^
<mib_x6iuiqx6> jrib: that one refuses connection on port 22 as well
<dang-artman> TroN: do you know what chipset it is?
<tannersummers_> guys when grub ask me to choose whioch os to load i have 2 ubuntu and oens old how do i remove it
<jrib> mib_x6iuiqx6: weird, but how did you connect currently?
<mib_x6iuiqx6> jrib: i was already connected, and then i changed it
<jrib> mib_x6iuiqx6: but didn't you restart sshd?
<ethan> tannersummers: get gnome partition editor and remove the partition it is in
<xanfantasy> How do I get the file,view,help bar back in applications such as gnome-xchat and pidgin? it is still present in Firefox and open office.
<jrib> mib_x6iuiqx6: do connections somehow persist when you do that?
<linuxman410> anyone know of good invoicing program for ubuntu
<n2diy> Cpudan80: It's a flash drive, I'm not worried about what is on it. I'm trying to work out a backup system I can rely on, and I'm practicing on the flash drive.
<Titan8990> tannersummers_, delete the lines for it in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mib_x6iuiqx6> jrib: so i've been logged on, and i connected and changed ssh and stuff and restarted sshd, and i'm still connected
<Titan8990> tannersummers_, one should be a recovery mode that should not be removed however
<Cpudan80> n2diy: ah ok
<tannersummers_> ethan, no what i mean is there is only one ubuntu partiton but i guess ther kernal got updated?
<ethan> xanfantasy: you should be able to edit the menu and add them back
<gaddzilla> n2diy: have you tried rsync?
<tannersummers_> titan8998 theres 4 total. 2 and 2 recoverys
<mib_x6iuiqx6> jrib: so the first time i tried to restart sshd, i forgot to put 'sudo', and it may have restarted improperly? Do you think that I need to log off first?
<ethan> tannersummer: you mean there are several differnt kernals to select from
<tannersummers_> ethan correct
<jrib> mib_x6iuiqx6: no, I just thought you would get disconnected, but ok
<mib_x6iuiqx6> jrib: it is weird that i can stay connected to ssh even though i restarted it, right?
<tannersummers_> i need to remove the old
<fosa> how to identify what the installation directory is for firefox?
<jrib> mib_x6iuiqx6: try changing the port back to 22 and see if it works?
<ethan> tannersummer: yeah the first one on the list will be the most up to date but i don't know if you can remove the others from the list
<mib_x6iuiqx6> jrib: okay
<dang-artman> TroN: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<dang-artman> start there
<tannersummers_> ethan iv done it once, just forgot how
<jrib> fosa: use ~/.mozilla/plugins/ for plugins if that's why you want to know
<ethan> tannersummer: sorry i can't help you out i've never really had that problem
<dang-artman> but it helps if you know what video chipset version it is, like i815, 845, 865 ect
<nellmathew> hey anyone here prefer ReiserFS over Ext3/4?.. I was playing around with different file systems and I dunno if it's just me but RFS seems a LOT more responsive (and i also have more free space with a fresh install) anyone else wanna comment?
<mib_x6iuiqx6> jrib: i reset to port 22, and then restarted sshd, and i can ssh fine now
<tannersummers_> so does anyone know?
<mib_x6iuiqx6> jrib: what is going on?
<fosa> these install instructions seem a little out-dated but it's all java provides: http://java.sun.com/javase/6/webnotes/install/jre/manual-plugin-install-linux.html
<gaddzilla> nellmathew: if you don't have an UPS you should be wary of reiserFS, also if you look at benchmarks there is some conflicting data, but ext4 tends to be the fastest when you average out all the times
<fosa> but there isn't a firefox/plugins folder at ~mozilla
<CoJaBo-Aztec> nellmathew: I chose Ext3 because it seemed to be more standard, so likely more tools can read it.
<steven_> as to the comment earlier about P2P LImeWire, you could also use FrostWire, it's Open Source
<mib_x6iuiqx6> jrib: i have some other servers installed, (no other firewalls); could those be interfering? probably not....
<jimmyjh> hello all, is there a way to disable gnome-panel?
<mib_x6iuiqx6> jrib: any ideas?
<jrib> mib_x6iuiqx6: how about some port like 2222, does that work?
<Titan8990> nellmathew, i think reiser's main benefit is with very small files
<tannersummers_> wats the best firewall for ubuntu
<jrib> mib_x6iuiqx6: my guess would be the firewall
<Titan8990> jimmyjh, use a different DE?
<jimmyjh> Titan8990: well i wanted to keep gnome, i wanted to replace both panels with an dock
<ethan> anybody know what pidgin plugin is for what i'm listening to
<ctmjr> !firewall|tannersummers_:
<ubottu> tannersummers_:: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<gaddzilla> @tannersummers_: depends on how complex you want your rules to be. shorewall is great, but it can be difficult to learn. iptables offers the most flexibility, and ubuntu firewall is easy to configure with the GUI
<Titan8990> jimmyjh, you should be able to right click on the panel to delete it
<steven_> why would you want a firewall for ubuntu or for linux for that matter, linux is much safer than windows and plus hackers are gonna most likely wanna go after a windows machine before they would want to a linux machine
<Titan8990> jimmyjh, may have to uncheck "locked"
<theoryx> fosa: can't find the java6 package using the synaptic package manager?
<dang-artman> LOL!!!!!!!!!!!
<dang-artman> of course you want a firewall
<Titan8990> jimmyjh, but you will be losing a clock and possibly a notification area
<arthur__> is there a way from a terminal window to check if your having sound problems?
<jimmyjh> Titan8990: i dont wanna delete the panels.. i was wondering if there was a way to stop the loading or kill gnome-panel
<gaddzilla> @steven_: that is a terrible idea. you definitely want a firewall
<nellmathew> @Titan8990, gaddzilla, CojaBo-Aztec: thanks for the info. Nice to have a few reliable options..
<ethan> anybody know what pidgin plugin is for what i'm listening to
<n2diy> gaddzilla: rsync is a pita too. I finally got a Ubuntu box  setup in the "wild" with a friend of mine. She doesn't want mess around with command line stuff, so I'm trying to come up with a point and click solution for here, sbackup seem to be the way to go.
<jimmyjh> Titan8990: so easy putting them back on later...
<tannersummers_> i have firestarter but always get failed message during boot for it
<dang-artman> linux is much safer than windows because it's less likely to be attacked
<fosa> theoryx, it seems like the right version of java is installed, but now it needs to be registered in firefox
<steven_> well I dont as I have 2 of them on my network and both are hardware firewalls lol
<Titan8990> jimmyjh, ehh
<dang-artman> EVERY piece of software out there is vulnerable
<ethan> anybody know what th pidgin plugin is for what i'm listening to is called
<theoryx> arthur_ you can run the sound test
<Titan8990> jimmyjh, don't use gnome but try: ps | grep gnome-panel
<robertrankinjr> Not to mention the general nature of a Linux system. That said, vulnerabilities do occur occasionally, so a firewall isn't an entirely horrible idea
<dang-artman> but people have to want to attack it
<jrib> fosa: you create it.  And it's ~/.mozilla/plugins/ that I said
<Titan8990> jimmyjh, then kill the pid
<mib_x6iuiqx6> jrib: its not the firewall, because i just disabled the firewall, and the same stuff happens
<fosa> jrib, you mean mozilla/firefox/plugins ?  that doesnt exist
<dang-artman> if we had all our ports open, we would be part of a bot net in a day, tops
<gaddzilla> n2diy: do a google search for "rsync cron script" and you'll find a bunch of pre-made ones that can do neat stuff like incremental backups or a weekly backup that deletes the previous ones automatically. no user input is required.
<fosa> jrib, mozilla/plugins also doesnt exist
<jrib> fosa: no, I mean what I said.  And I said to create what I said...
<theoryx> fosa: you have to create the folder
<Titan8990> n2diy, rsync is not a pita.... its considered to be the holy grail of synchronization tools
<ctmjr> arthur__: you can run speaker-test from the terminal
<Titan8990> n2diy, its syntax is clear and supports many features
<steven_> is this a port he is referring to be blocked?
<n2diy> gaddzilla: 10-4
<jimmyjh> Titan8990: it comes back on,, it has that issue lol
<Titan8990> n2diy, and also there is rsnapshot which is a perl wrapper around rsync that allows for easy automated configuration of the classic incremental sync + rotate
<mib_x6iuiqx6> steven_: how do i check if a port is blocked or not
<Titan8990> jimmyjh, wouldn't know then, havn't tried anything like that
<Titan8990> jimmyjh, you could just remove the bottom panel and auto-hide the top
<fosa> jrib, theoryx oh, ok, then the next step would be something like this? : ln -s /home/fosa/Desktop/jre1.6.0_14/plugin/desktop/sun_java.desktop
<jimmyjh> Titan8990:  yea would be nice to do,, what do you use?
<jimmyjh> Titan8990: .. true
<Titan8990> jimmyjh, XFCE on my desktop and icewm on my laptop
<steven_> use port scan under network tools
<n2diy> Titan8990: um, ok, now my head is spinning. I thought rsync had security issues? But for all I know sbackup may have them too?
<Titan8990> jimmyjh, I like lighter-weight desktops
<jimmyjh> Titan8990: lxde is looking nice
<fosa> jrib theoryx i'm getting a little lost from the tutorial: ln -s <JRE>/plugin/i386/<ns7 | ns7-gcc29>/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<dulouz> hello, i was wondering what the "+" means at the end of "-rwxr-xr-x+". I never noticed it before on any files until now
<steven_> and input the port and scan it, the system will report wiether the port is open or not
<mib_x6iuiqx6> steven_: i port scan the server that i am trying to ssh into?
<Titan8990> n2diy, the rsync network protocol does have security issues because it is not encrypted but easily solved by using ssh instead (which it has built-in support for)
<jrib> dulouz: what file has that?
<steven_> yes just port scan it and it will tell you
<Titan8990> n2diy, that issue would only arise if you wanted to send the backups across the internet using the rsync daemon
<steven_> is the server on your network or another network?
<dulouz> jrib: some file i made in /etc/rc.d/ while trying to configure a lisp webserver
<mib_x6iuiqx6> steven_: okay scanning now
<steven_> good :-)
<steven_> tell me what you get and well go from there
<jrib> dulouz: http://www.cygwin.com/ml/cygwin/2007-09/msg00459.html
<Titan8990> dulouz, you shouldn't make files there
<Titan8990> dulouz, make the script in /etc/init.d and use the update-rc.d tool to write the files to the /etc/rc.d directories
<Titan8990> dulouz, its the debian way
<n2diy> Titan8990: roger that. I have to work out the details with my friend, I can backup her box on site, or remotely, not sure which way she wants to go. I'm just trying to figure out both options.
<jrib> dulouz: http://docs.sun.com/app/docs/doc/819-2239/ls-1?a=view has it though the man page for ls on my ubuntu and arch don't mention plus...
<dulouz> Titan: typo, i made it in init.d
<Titan8990> n2diy, well... there is always the problem that secure = slower due to the overhead the encryption gives
<steven_> mib_x6iuiqx6 is the server on your network or outside? like on another network?
<Rug> Howdy all
<steven_> Hi Rug
<pahom> hi all
<mib_x6iuiqx6> steven_: so its still scanning, only came up with port 80; its an external virtual priviate server
<theoryx> fosa: replace <JRE> by your directory. everything else stays the same.
<mib_x6iuiqx6> steven_: i installed apache and nginx as proxy - that could be it right?
<YOSPOS> DCC SEND ubunturocksguyshahaha
<steven_> so only port 80 showed up?
<theoryx> wow
<mib_x6iuiqx6> steven_: its still scanning, but yes only port 80
<milo_> please how do I change open office into french?
<enduser000> I am trying to get two monitors working on ubuntu 9.04 and make one of them vertical.  Here is my xorg.conf file: http://pastebin.com/m4db9d161.  can anyone help me?
<dulouz> jrib: that triggered something in my memory. i think it may be from chcon which is what some website said to use. off to read more on what that actually does
<steven_> do u have a firewall or router/firewall combo by any chance?
<theoryx> milo_, you gotta install the language pack
<jrib> dulouz: wow, never heard of chcon...
<n2diy> Titan8990: That is not an issue, she loves Ubuntu, she thinks it smokes Win, and besides, I could remotely back up her box when she isn't even home.
<fosa> theoryx, the jre doesn't have the /plugin/i386/ directory, does that matter?
<mib_x6iuiqx6> steven_: personally, i am connecting to the vps from a cable modem behind a regular wireless router
<gaddzilla> n2diy: does she have a boyfriend?
<steven_> are the required ports open on the router?
<steven_> port*
<milo_> theoryx: hummm, how do i do that?
<dulouz> jrib: someone else pointed me towards http://www.suse.de/~agruen/acl/linux-acls/online/
<lwells> I know my machine has 4 GB of ram, but the system monitor tells me that there is only 2.7 GB , why is that?
<Rug> I'm a long-time user of ubuntu (since the Woody release) and I have a dumb problem I can't fix.  Whenever I open Firefox it opens in offline mode.  I can uncheck the 'work offline' setting, but as soon as I restart FF, it is back to offline mode again.  Any suggestions?  (I have checked about:config and that looks ok)
<dang-artman> group question: if you needed to change the language, to say french.. wouldn't you start with the OS?
<gaddzilla> @lwells are you talking about in 32-bit windows xp? because that's a common problem.
<jrib> Rug: does it happen if you create a new profile?
<Rug> dang-artman: yeah,
<mib_x6iuiqx6> steven_: i don't think so - but yesterday i built up the same thing, and it worked fine - i just had to restart the entire server
<n2diy> Umm, she is the boyfriend! =;o)
<jrib> dang-artman: at the login screen, click on options, then language
<Flannel> gaddzilla: Er, is that relevant at all?
<Rug> jrib: let me check
<theoryx> milo_ : sudo apt-get install language-pack-fr
<mib_x6iuiqx6> steven_: yesterday, i limited ssh to port 30000, and restarted the server, and bingo it worked
<lwells> No, gaddzilla, it is in Ubunut
<mib_x6iuiqx6> steven_: however, i am scared now that it will not work, so i don't want to logout
<steven_> check your ports in your router and if not open I would open but leave none required ports closed
<milo_> theoryx: thank you!
<Rug> jrib: Did you mean create a new user?
<steven_> and reboot router if it requires then retry server, if that doesn't work then do a port scan again after opening the port
<mib_x6iuiqx6> steven_: so i followed this tutorial - minus all the ssh stuff - could it be that i have nginx server that is redirecting traffic? or is that just for http?
<mib_x6iuiqx6> steven_: http://lethain.com/entry/2009/feb/13/the-django-and-ubuntu-intrepid-almanac/
<ravious> LTSP Question: Does anyone know or know a place to find out the min sys reqs of a thin client to be able to support full speed video playback as well as flash support? I've found all kind of LTSP support sites, but nothing as far as what clients are supported and what kinda performance to expect from them.
<fait> what extension do plain text files have in ubuntu?
<gaddzilla> @lwells well 32-bit ubuntu will give you a little less than 4 gigs usable, since 32-bit processing means the max memory addressing you can use is 2^32, but 2.75 seems awfully low. Have you tried the 64-bit version, or have you tried memtest?
<jrib> Rug: firefox -ProfileManager
<jrib> fait: doesn't matter
<Rug> jrib: thanks
<theoryx> fosa: no, but you should have something like <directory>/plugin/i386/
<dang-artman> so, then, milo: you need to change your system to french first
<mib_x6iuiqx6> steven_: so if i disconnect and reboot the router, i will lose my connection to the server, which means i have the chance of not being able to login?
<lwells> I thought i was using 64 bit Ubuntu
<lwells> How can I tell?
<Papageno> So I'm trying to enable two-finger scrolling on my synaptic touchpad. After including SMHConfigure "on" in my xorg.config, I suddenly have a trackpad tab in my mouse pref page, but the configs I make in xorg.conf are getting ignored for some reasons while the limited options I have in the mouse pref window do indeed have a working effect
<Papageno> What gives?
<devD> Like Fedora Ubuntu full distro DVD doesn,t come?
<fosa> theoryx, so <directory>/plugin/desktop isn't good?
<steven_> is your server suppose to be accessable from the internet ?
<jrib> !synaptics | Papageno
<ubottu> Papageno: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<elad`> How can I map my mouse's extra buttons to keyboard buttons such as backspace and enter?
<n2diy> Ok, I'm running the current version of Xubuntu, will I have any issues doing a restore to my test box, which is running the current version of Ubuntu?
<robertrankinjr> devD: could you rephrase, please?
<gaddzilla> @lwells: run uname -a and see what it says.
<jrib> elad`: xbindkeys together with xvkbd would be one way.  imwheel another
<steven_> also does your router say it needed to reboot?
<mib_x6iuiqx6> steven_: what do you mean by accessbile from the internet?
<elad`> jrib, which way is better/easier?
<theoryx> fosa: no because you want to link libjavaplugin.so in the firefox directory
<lwells> Linux acer 2.6.28-13-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 2 07:57:31 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<steven_> like it the server something from home ? that is accessbile from the outside world?
<milo_> theoryx: after having installed it, how do I switch?
<jrib> elad`: imwheel lets you configure different bindings for different windows, they're both equal in difficulty
<lwells> gaddzilla, what does that tell me?
<steven_> I was gonna see if I can access it form here with your permission then I could get more of an idea of whats going on
<mib_x6iuiqx6> steven_: the server is a private cloud based virtual private server, not behind a router i believe - it should be accessible to the internet, because i have apache and nginx running on it to serve a web page
<gaddzilla> @lwells that's the 32-bit version
<FrozenFire> Hi. I'm at a LUG right now, and the person who usually brings our projector is absent. Is there a quick way to set up a network-streaming screencast?
<mib_x6iuiqx6> steven_: also, my home computer is accessible to the internet, through a cable modem behind a router
<theoryx> milo_ , I'm not sure there is an option to easily switch between the two languages. My guess is you will have to remove the one you're not using.
<steven_> ok can I see if I can access that server from here?
<lwells> Can I upgrade to 64-bit without having to reinstall?
<FrozenFire> I've tried various tutorials using ffmpeg, but they fail.
<ctmjr> milo_:  if i remember right it is Within OpenOffice go to Tools>Options, then Language Settings>Language, and you should be able to change the language there (providing it's installed).
<Rug> jrib: any NEW profile I create works the first time, but as soon as I re-launch it it's offline again
<gaddzilla> @lwells: no, you'll have to do a complete reinstall
<mib_x6iuiqx6> steven_: isn't that dangerous?
<milo_> thanks guys I'll try it
<dang-artman> milo: you need to change the language of the OS first
<steven_> or at least see if I can see the webpage and that might give me an idea of weither the connection is being blocked period
<mib_x6iuiqx6> steven_: can't you port scan it yourself?
<lwells> dang gaddzilla, spent like 2 days setting up everything
<devD> robertrankinjr, Actually I want to download a DVD for ubuntu with various packages, like fedora DVD. I downloaded Ubuntu 9.04 cd which dont have much packages. I need to download all manually.
<steven_> well if you let jsut any do it but I am asking for permission thats why
<n2diy> milo_, I missed your question, what are you trying to switch?
<WIGGMPk> I am having an issue in Jaunty amd64, I upgraded to kernel 2.6.28-13 (I am now back in 2.6.28-11) and Jockey is not detecting my nvidia drivers (that are currently installed and working nvidia-glx-180)
<ctmjr> dang-artman: no you do not
<dang-artman> OK!
<gaddzilla> @lwells: well, as a last resort, there are some server packages you can install in ubuntu to enable PAE (physical address extension) and that will allow you to use the whole 4 gigs (assuming it's not a hardware issue)
<Flannel> devD: There is an Ubuntu DVD, yes.  Or even the alternate CD has extra packages on it.
<robertrankinjr> Frozenfire: don't know how fast it is, but check out http://www.videolan.org/vlc/streaming.html
<milo_> n2dij: switch from english to french in open office
<yome> How does one figure out which version of nvidia-glx he has installed?
<lwells> How can I run a hardware test gaddzilla
<Titan8990> yome, check synaptic
<Rug> jrib: Any other suggestions?
<mib_x6iuiqx6> steven_: i can't give you ssh access, but i can pm you the ip address
<Titan8990> yome, or glxinfo might tell you
<jrib> yome: aptitude search '~i~nnvidia-glx'  ?
<devD> Flannel, But I could not see the DVD in Ubuntu official site.
<FloridaGuy> does ubuntu have any tools that monitors the harddrive..that lets you know when something is wrong with the drive
<gaddzilla> @lwells restart your computer and when you see the GRUB loading message (assuming you're using GRUB and not LILO) press `esc` and boot into the memtest86 option
<ectospasm> yome: you can use "aptitude search nvidia-glx | grep '^i'"
<steven_> ip address is what I was asking for
<jrib> Rug: nope, don't know
<steven_> lol
<Flannel> devD: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/release/ for instance
<dang-artman> well, the app has to be switched, then the dictionary.. sounds like two different things you gotta do to me
<Rug> jrib: ok thanks anyway
<CoJaBo-Aztec> FloridaGuy: Theres smartmontools i think
<lwells> ok thanks I will try that
<sedontane> how do i view a list of input devices on linux
<Rug> sedontane: on USB?
<robertrankinjr> devD, like FrozenFire said there is a DVD. You can find all the servers here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#dvd
<lwells> bye for now
<fosa> theoryx, when i run ./jre-6<version>-linux-x64.bin it extracts a bunch of files and directories but the plugin direcotry doesn't contain an i386 folder
 * devD checking link given by Flannel .
<n2diy> milo_, go to prefrences keyboard, and the layout you want, close that, and then right click on your task bar, select add/remove, then keybord switcher.
<Titan8990> FloridaGuy, called SMART
<Flannel> devD: Unless you have no access to the internet, the DVD is likely not what you're looking for.  Since you download 4.7G of packages, that are generally outdated by the time you get them (and you won't use all 4.7G of them anyway).  So you'll end up downloading less usually with just a regular install
<gaddzilla> @floridaguy: cojabo is correct, smartmon tools is excellent. it will even show you the status of individual drives in a raid array (even on a hardware raid card!)
<Titan8990> FloridaGuy, BIOS has to support it, tools are called smartmon
<mib_x6iuiqx6> steven_: did you get pm?
<yome> i   nvidia-glx-new - NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver
<yome> Is there an extra version number somewhere?
<devD> Flannel, yes you are right.
<FloridaGuy> my bios suports smart
<jrib> yome: what version of ubunt are you using?
<milo_> n2dij: thanks
<mezquitale> anyone knows how to retrieve your password on freenode or how to change it??  I forgot my password
<jrib> yome: apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-new  will give you the package version
<jrib> mezquitale: #freenode
<gaddzilla> @FloridaGuy: sudo apt-get install smartmontools and once complete, sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda1
<FloridaGuy> gota reboot just installed nvidia.......just came from fedora 11...dident like it
<yome> Thanks!
<raylu> mezquitale: try #freenode
<n2diy> milo_, it's n2diy, thanks.
<milo_> n2dij: and i should have have it on top of the desktop, right?
<mezquitale> jrib, raylu, thanks
<n2diy> milo_, it's n2diy, thanks.
<gaddzilla> ^ that's a whole lot of join
<mib_x6iuiqx6> jrib: so no ideas huh? thanks anyway
<felixsulla> Can you use VNC to control a Mac from Ubuntu? Is there a way to make it safe?
<jrib> mib_x6iuiqx6: not really, did you end up trying 2222?
<mib_x6iuiqx6> jrib: i tried switching port back to 22, and it worked; whenever i change port, it doesn't work
<chris__> hi
<paulo> i have question
<chris__> I CANT DOWNLOAD I TUNES WHY NOT
<gaddzilla> @felixsulla: yes, and yes. there are vnc servers for mac, windows, and linux. you can tunnel vnc through ssh to make it secure. there are lots of tutorials on google that will teach you how to do it
<jrib> chris__: itunes does not have a linux version
<Rug> chris__: don't yell.
<chris__> SO B.C OF LINUX I CANT DOWNLOAD IT
<gaddzilla> chris__ please don't yell at me :(
<paulo> if i copy xp system folder in wine will it fix most incompatibility problems
<chris__> NOT YELLIN M=I HAVE POOR EYESIGHT
<Rug> obvious troll is obvious
<n2diy> jrib, 2222? The first fire company I belonged to was station 222, and our first due engine was 2222! I know, OT.
<robertrankinjr> felixsulla: http://macapper.com/2007/03/19/vnc-remote-desktop-for-free/
<elad`> jrib, I can't figure out what to put in my imwheelrc. I can't guess the syntax. ".*" means "all programs", I understand, but what does "None, Up, Alt_L|Left" mean? Where does it say "this is for button 6"?
<gaddzilla> @Rug: indeed!
<HackTheCracker> #hackthissite
<chris__> SO WHAT  DO I NEED TO DOWNLOAD ITUNES
<CoJaBo-Aztec> chris__: There are plenty of itunes replacements. Try Google.
<Rug> better eyes
<HackTheCracker> #ubuntu
<HackTheCracker> exit
<HackTheCracker> quit
<chris__> ANYTHING SPECAIL I SHOULD LOOK 4
<mezquitale> CHRIS I SUGGEST CHANGING THE RESOLUTION ON YOUR MONITOR
<Flannel> !caps | chris__
<ubottu> chris__: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<theoryx> fosa: did you run this first ?
<theoryx> ln -s <JRE>/plugin/i386/<ns7 | ns7-gcc29>/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<wubrgamer> how do I make the openoffice.org quickstarter run?
<chris__> ok look how can i download fuckin itunes on this dell lol
<wubrgamer> how do I make the openoffice.org quickstarter run and keep running? I would like to make it run when I log into GNOME
<robertrankinjr> chris__, go to system -> preferences -> appearance and change the font size if you can read it
<mezquitale> chris__,  youre using ubuntu???
<Flannel> chris__: Watch your language.
<DigitalKiwi> !language | chris__
<ubottu> chris__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<chris__> its on my dell
<wubrgamer> chris__: itunes is windows/mac-only software, you can futz emulation with a software with "wine"
<Flannel> !attitude | chris__
<ubottu> chris__: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<chris__> ok lets say i dont do computers easiest way
<DigitalKiwi> I was under the impression it didn't work at all in wine :/
<jrib> elad`: I don't have an example handy
<CoJaBo-Aztec> I have not had much luck with Wine.
<mezquitale> chris__,  try Banshee
<wubrgamer> chris__: are you running windows XP or Vista? Or are you running ubuntu?
<chris__> vista with ubuntu
<wubrgamer> mezquitale: you haven't figured out what OS he is running
<wubrgamer> chris__: how aer you running vista WITH ubuntu? are you virtualizing an OS? or dual-booting?
<theoryx> fosa: you need to create the directory before extracting the files.
<Hink_> has anyone been able to install pleas control paenl in 8.10
<FloridaGuy> cant beleave how much of a difference a new harddrive make in speed...after old drive took a crap
<Hink_> *Plesk
<chris__> ok i dont speak tech i am 45 anddont know why i cant download this
<theoryx> I'm out. Bye you all.
<mezquitale> chris__,  erase vista from your hard drive then install banshee
<goose> chris__, we can't much help you if you can't give us more details
<goose> mezquitale++
<chris__> well tys
<Hink_> I'm trying to install Plesk in Ubuntu 8.10
<Hink_> Plesk Control Panel only has a package for 8.04 and lower
<Hink_> it says it can't install because im on 8.1
<WIGGMPk> Why wont jockey-gtk (Hardware Drivers) show the currently used nvidia-glx-180 driver???
<mib_x6iuiqx6> jrib: oh wait - could it be that i didn't specify AllowUsers <User>
<Gillagal> when I logout of my x-session, I see an error box pop-up but don't catch it fast enough. Hoe can I see what it is?
<jrib> mib_x6iuiqx6: but then why would port 22 work?
<mib_x6iuiqx6> jrib: not sure, because it is default?
<mib_x6iuiqx6> jrib: do you have to add the AllowUsers parameter in sshd_config?
<jrib> mib_x6iuiqx6: all users except root should be allowed on ubuntu, but I don't have any better suggestions, so you might as well try
<mib_x6iuiqx6> jrib: also, i don't have sshd, i just have ssh, i.e. /etc/init.d/ssh
<jrib> mib_x6iuiqx6: right, that's normal
<n2diy> Gillagal: if it goes away, you don't have to worry about it, the system took care of it.
<tannersummers_> Guys whats a good c++ compliar for ubuntu?
<jrib> tannersummers_: g++
<tannersummers_> ty
<jrib> !compile > tannersummers_
<ubottu> tannersummers_, please see my private message
<Gillagal> n2diy right, but it has a check box not to show it again. I'd like to check it off but can't mouse over to it in time.
<Nate_> hello
<Nate_> was wondering if someone could help me with something
<Nate_> I've just loaded up linux onto my machine
<Nate_> and I've tried to surf the web with it
<Nate_> but each time I try, it kicks me out to a login screen
<FloodBot2> Nate_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nate_> I can't seem to figure out why
<n2diy> jrib, why the private message, I would have liked to see that answer?
<Nate_> ouch
<Nate_> I lagged big time
<mezquitale> LoL
<mib_x6iuiqx6> lol
<Nate_> I was going to ask
<Nate_> I
<mezquitale> Nate_,  youre able to log in?  and then try to surf the net with which browser?
<lvlefisto> How do i set proxy settings for Empathy?
<mib_x6iuiqx6> stop asking multiline Nate, you're going to get banned by the bot
<n2diy> Gillagal: understood, umm, you need to practice sniping with your mouse? :)
<dang-artman> wow Nate: never heard that one
<Nate_> Firefox will start to load, then it'll quit out to the Ubuntu Login screen
<Nate_> It does pretty much the same thing with Epiphany
<HackTheCracker> #lecture
<dang-artman> Nate: was this a good known working machine with another OS on it?
<Nate_> yes, it used to have Windows XP on it
<mezquitale> Nate_, sounds likle a pretty bad bug, I think it must be something with your hardware, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Nate_> 9.04
<dang-artman> yeah, hardware or bad install disc.. major memory corruption somewhere..
<dang-artman> bad RAM or hard drive sectors
<bastidrazor> Ubuntu 9.04 . in .xsession-errors i get this :: I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/home/razor/.compiz/session/103ea21b2b2e3f1b9a12453794948604000000031740024"  the long string changes every restart of X/GDM. it does affect compiz.
<Nate_> It's a brand new hard drive, 500 gig
<mezquitale> I've had ***serious**** issues with 9.04(jaunty), it crashes my desktop  B A D L Y, 8.10 worked like a charm though, firefox crashes in 8.04 as well
<Nate_> So you think I should download 8.10?
<n2diy> Nate_: brand new = new, untested.
<dang-artman> Nate: it's not common, but a new drive can have bad sectors
<ctmjr> Nate_: try to start firefox in a terminal see if you get an error msg before the crash
<dang-artman> No
<Nate_> ok
<mezquitale> Nate_,  I suggest you create another partition, around 10 gigs, then install 8.10 on that one partition and see if 8.10 works on your system
<fai> hi there
<nathan726> Hi all
<Nate_> I can't get the terminal to do anything before it resets
<dang-artman> I always try to run Spinrite on new drives
<mezquitale> Nate_,  I have a 500 gig hard drive as well, first I installed 8.04 then installed 9.04 on my desktop, firefox crashed on both, sometimes it worked on 8.04,  9.04 works just fine on the laptop I just bought today
<Nate_> So what would you suggest about which version to run
<msl> Nate_, You might try outputting the stdout and stderr to a file to see what is happening
<mezquitale> Nate_,  do you have an nvidia video card?
<msl> Nate_,   firefox  2>&1  >> firefox.out
<mezquitale> Nate_,  try what msl just suggested
<Nate_> how do i do that
<Nate_> i do not have an nvidia card
<msl> Nate_, Enter the command in a terminal
<mezquitale> Nate_, are you using the machine that has the problem?
<Nate_> no
<Nate_> this is not on that computer
<Nate_> but it is in front of me
<mezquitale> Nate_, so turn on the machine that has the problem, then start a terminal and in the terminal type in what msl suggested
<Nate_> what do i type exactly
<wubrgamer> openoffice.org QUICK START? HOW DO I DO IT?
<msl> Nate_,   firefox  2>&1  >> firefox.out
<n2diy> wubrgamer: stop yelling is a good start?
<wubrgamer> n2diy: I've asked several times
<Nate_> ok it did the reset thing again
<n2diy> wubrgamer: so what?
<wubrgamer> i've been scolded for my manners, my manner of speech, and this chan is sooooooo unresponsive it's painful
<family_> hi all
<robertrankinjr> Wubrgamer: edit -> preferences -> memory -> enable quicstart. And Next time, be nice, no matter how many times you ask. No one here as any obligation to recognize your existance
<wubrgamer> i've actually done more helping than receiving help
<Nate_> i would be nice, they do this for free
<mezquitale> msl, ok so what should Nate_ try now?? :)
<family_> wher's french chatroom
<Alex_> wub, I haven't been paying attention, what's your problem? I may be able to help.
<robertrankinjr> and I mean tools -> options, not edit -> preferences
<jrib> wubrgamer: so your solution is to become annoying to persuade people to magically attain knowledge they do not have so that they can help you?
<wubrgamer> robertrankinjr: thank you, and I realize that. But the thing is just because we're volunteers doesn't mean we can just ignore people like that...
<Flannel> wubrgamer: No one's ignoring you.  But doyou really want 1300 people telling you they don't know?
<nathan726> wubrgamer try http://ooqstart.sourceforge.net/
<fait> ok i have this question that is indirectly related to ubuntu: i have a skype wifi phone because usb phones wont work on ubuntu. now does anyone know why the thing keeps shutting off when i turn it on? i've used it for a while and suddenly it stopped working.
<robertrankinjr> wubr: and just because we're ignored doesn't mean we treat people like that ;)
<wubrgamer> jrib: I know, I know, but seriously, if I wasn't a seasoned ubuntu user of several years, I would be SOO annoyed with it I would just forget ubuntu and try something else
<msl> Nate_, Now check the firefox.out file to see if you have any clues.
<Alex_> wub, I haven't been paying attention, what's your problem? I may be able to help.
<family_> so my english is poor and I neek help
<Nate_> where do i find that
<wubrgamer> anyway, thank you guys
<family_> hééé hooo
<Nate_> it is blank
<ctmjr> !fr
<msl> It should be in the directory the command was run.  If you had just opened the terminal, I would expect that it is the home directory.
<family_> yes
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<soul> anyone here running an ibook?
<msl> Nate_,  :(
<Nate_> lol
<Nate_> yeah this bites
<wubrgamer> soul: not really, PPC isn't ubuntu's strong point, try fedora IMHO
<Nate_> i can say i had to mess with the install to even get it to go
<wubrgamer> or try debian soul
<sagaci> what would be the easiest way to convert all my mp3 music to ogg
<ectospasm> sagaci: write a script to do it.
<Nate_> i had to setup the /boot first
<family_> ubuntu.fr
<n2diy> sagaci: audacity?
<sagaci> ectospasm: would ogg be a suitable free format?
<msl> Nate_, If you check the bottom of the /var/log/messages file, do you have any relevant messages?
<ctmjr> !fr|family_:
<ubottu> family_:: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ectospasm> n2diy: audacity doesn't do mp3, last I checked.
<soul> I did try fedora, I don't like it like I do ubuntu and debian. With Ubuntu I always have to call for nosplash, but still get no 3d
<mezquitale> Nate_, sounds like ubuntu didnt like your hardware, I suggest you try 8.10, just create another partition using GParted and install everything just for kicks
<family_> can you give me link for room fr
<russe11> My sound just quit working (can't hear what's supposed to play at all, only some static) today on Ubuntu jaunty, any ideas how to troubleshoot
<n2diy> ectospasm: roger that, that is why I used the ?
<ectospasm> family_: /join #ubuntu-fr
<family_> thanks
<Nate_> yeah sounds like an idea mezquitale
<Nate_> this is a real old computer
<mezquitale> russe11, try #alsa maybe they can help you more
<Nate_> it's like an athlon xp 1800+
<russe11> mezquitale,  Should I be using also or pulseaudio?
<manolo> que es esto?
<mezquitale> russe11,  most people use alsa
<ectospasm> mezquitale: uh, no
<russe11> mezquitale, I was under the impression pulseaudio was default in Jaunty?
<musikgoat|main> mezquitale: isnt pulseaudio a front end to alsa?
<ectospasm> pulseaudio IS the default in Intrepid and Jaunty
<mezquitale> russe11, I do not know, I just installed jaunty on my laptop and it actually works
<ectospasm> pulseaudio is a sound server
<Nate_> i was thinking mezquitale, what if I ran the live cd to see if it does the same thing
<russe11> Yeah, the problem is everything was working great from when Jaunty was released (and before) until now, and now sound quit. I can't think what I would have done to break it.
<ectospasm> russe11: have you checked your mixer levels, make sure they're not turned all the way down or muted...
<mezquitale> Nate_,  excellent idea!  I think you might have better luck with the live CD because ubuntu wont be touching your hard drive
<ectospasm> russe11: also, make sure pulseaudio is running.
<russe11> ectospasm, I have, and I think I'd be hearing nothing rather than static if they were all the way down.
<russe11> ectospasm, I also restarted a couple of times.
<ectospasm> russe11: if you turn them down via software, do your speakers still produce static?
<mezquitale> russe11, let me see the output of this:  cat /proc/asound/cards
<russe11> mezquitale,  0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<russe11>                       HDA Intel at 0xfebf8000 irq 22
<robertrankinjr> mezquitale, are you having issues with corruption, you said?
<ectospasm> russe11: try stopping pulseaudio
<russe11> ectospasm, I get no static with volume muted/turned down in software
<mezquitale> robertrankinjr, i have a  HORRIBLE experience in my desktop with jaunty, i gave up, im using my laptop right now, jaunty is too unstable
<russe11> ectospasm, what's the best way to stop pulseaudio?
<mezquitale> russell now try this and tell me what you hear:  speaker-test -c2 -D default -t wav
<russe11> mezquitale, Static. From various speakers ;)
<ectospasm> russe11: you can try sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop, or just use ps to determine which PID is pulseaudio, and kill -9 <PID>
<robertrankinjr> mezuitale, are you 64bit or 32bit?
<russe11> ectospasm, pulseaudio stop gives  * PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions
<robertrankinjr> just wondering, 'cause I had the same issue. formatted like ten times in a week trying to fix it... but there's an ongoing bug about it
<Nate_> I does the same thing from the live cd mez
<ectospasm> russe11: so kill it from your user (not root)
<mezquitale> speaker-test -c2 -D default -t wav
<ectospasm> russe11: ps -ef | grep pulseaudio
<mezquitale> russe11, copy and paste that to a terminal
<Nate_> it tries to load up a weird page like \\chrome
<ectospasm> mezquitale: he apparently already did that
<russe11> ectospasm, okay, killed pulse
<ectospasm> russe11: still hearing static?
<russe11> Still getting static
<Nate_> it says chrome:// something
<abe_> join #asterisk-dev
<robertrankinjr> mezquitale: are you running 64bit or 32bit? just wondering because there's an issue with 64bit jaunty on the current kernel... could work perfectly in jaunty with a kernel change
<mezquitale> ectospasm,  i had the same problem before, turns out I misstyped and wasn't playing the default sound
<russe11> mezquitale, the latest terminal command gives static, though not as much possibly?
<ectospasm> russe11: try unloading the snd_hda module (sudo modprobe -r snd_hda) <- not sure if snd_hda is the name of your module...
<hmw> Can I add text to the apache error log without the formatted time at the beginning? Could  that trigger problems somewhere else in the system?
<abcminiuser> Anyone know what the new backports updates are all about?
<mezquitale> robertrankinjr,  thank you very much, yes---i have a 64 bit AMD machine however I downloaded the 32 bit distribution, what do you suggest I do?
<russe11> ectospasm, Looks like that's not it, what's the best way to determine what the name of my module is?
<abcminiuser> Or why it wants to install the 28 kernel, even though I already have it?
<ectospasm> russe11: I don't know.
<ctmjr> ectospasm: did you have him/her try alsa force-reload?
<russe11> ectospasm, k, googling
<mezquitale> russe11, you want to go to the #alsa room and pray someone is there, if anyone can help you is the guys in #alsa
<ectospasm> ctmjr: nope
<ectospasm> ctmjr: so direct your comment at russe11
<russe11> mezquitale, Okay, I'll give it a shot.
<robertrankinjr> mezquitale: could be this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/346691?comments=all
<mezquitale> russe11, is it a USB sound card?? do you have more than one sound card?
<russe11> mezquitale, This is built-in sound on my intel chipset Asus motherboard.
<robertrankinjr> to fix it you just run: $ wget http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.29.4/linux-image-2.6.29-02062904-generic_2.6.29-02062904_amd64.deb
<robertrankinjr> $ sudo dpkg -i linux-image-2.6.29-02062904-generic_2.6.29-02062904_amd64.deb
<robertrankinjr> and then install the headers if you want to enable certain modules
<mezquitale> russe11, someone in #alsa can help you out with that one, sorry, im not a guru
<Nate_> Mezquitale, it sounds like a graphics card problem related to 9.04 is my issue
<russe11> mezquitale, I understand, thanks for trying.
<Nate_> when running webpages
<The_Warlock> my monitors resolution was not being detected when i upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04
<The_Warlock> whats teh lastest version of 9.04?
<Nate_> i'm going to give 8.10 a shot
<mezquitale> Nate_,  if it's the graphics card then that's an easy one, you can just use vga drivers, that one always works
<n8tuser> is clearing the history been an issue on Firefox 3.0.10 ? I cant seem to clear mine
<The_Warlock> can anybody tell me how to fix it?
<mezquitale> Nate_, download 8.10 and try the CD first, see if it works
<mezquitale> robertrankinjr, what do you suggest I do??? use 8.10??  I tried 8.04 and it's crashing firefox, i used to have 8.10 but that one didnt have rt kernel however that one worked like a charm
<robertrankinjr> what are you on right now?
<mezquitale> The_Warlock, can you change the resolution through "Screen Resolution"???
<w0jrl> hello all
<The_Warlock> mezquitale: i dont find my monitors native resolution listed
<mezquitale> robertrankinjr, im on my laptop using 9.04, it works fine on my lappie
<robertrankinjr> Oh, it's a different computer
<robertrankinjr> well I'd just suggest doing the kernel upgrade, if it's the same issue. read over the first part of the bug report, check if it matches up
<robertrankinjr> From 9.04, that is
<msl> Hello w0jrl
<eigma> is it possible to fetch only certain packages from a PPA? (for example, I want open-vm-tools but not gcc)
<Gillagal> when I logout of my x-session, I see an error box pop-up but don't catch it fast enough. How can I see what it is?
<mezquitale> The_Warlock, the first thing you want to do is go through the web and find your monitor's specs, you want the vertical and horizontal range and maximum refresh rate
<malathi> hi
<w0jrl> hi
<Nate_> great, 1 hour until it loads up
<The_Warlock> HP LP2465 24" monitor
<The_Warlock> teh native resolution is 1920x1200
<The_Warlock> refresh rate 60Hz
<mezquitale> The_Warlock, the next thing you want is the refresh rate
<ziroday> !pinning > eigma
<ubottu> eigma, please see my private message
<ctmjr> The_Warlock: what graphics card do you have?
<mezquitale> The_Warlock, the next thing you need is the horizontal and vertical refresh rates ranges
<eigma> ahaha I thanked ubottu :) thanks ziroday
<Nate_> anyone try to work this with a voodoo5 5500?
<ziroday> eigma: have fun :)
<The_Warlock> ctmjr: which command do i run to see the model of teh graphics card?
<davidjheinrich>  how do I find out what Ubuntu calls my various keyboard keys?
<musikgoat|main> The_Warlock: lspci will tell you, usually
<robertrankinjr> lspci | grep -i graphics
<w0jrl> does anyone know of a good but cheep netbook that ubuntu will run on?
<The_Warlock> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82Q33 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<The_Warlock> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82Q33 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<Titan8990> w0jrl, the dell netbooks sell with ubuntu pre-installed
<mezquitale> w0jrl, go to propertyroom.com if you dont mind using used lappies, i got my DELL laptop for $150
<w0jrl> thanks
<Titan8990> mezquitale, netbook != laptop
<w0jrl> rughly how much?
<Titan8990> w0jrl, I believe the cheaper dell ones are $300 new
<w0jrl> roughly how much?
<oh_noes> is there a cli ppp program i can use to configure my USB 3g Wireless Modem?
<zimbres> hi, how can I know when a file was deleted in log files?
<mezquitale> w0jrl, the laptops in propertyroom.com are auctioned, i meant to say, i got mines for $250
<oh_noes> A blog im reading says use 'gnome-ppp' but I dont have Gui
<rsc___> anyone having problems connecting to Yahoo messenger using pidgin?
<w0jrl> cool
<robertrankinjr> rsc___: is a reported bug
<musikgoat|main> rsc___: i did earlier today
<msl> rsc___, Somebody mentioned in #ubuntu+1 they are having trouble connecting to Yahoo
<robertrankinjr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/389278
<n2diy> oh_noes: ppp, for wireless?
<w0jrl> if you are interested, i just found one on newegg.com for 172
<azfira> amilani
<azfira> amilani
<mezquitale> w0jrl, from my experience "new" machines means big trouble while trying to use ubuntu, I generally never buy new machines to use with linux
<n2diy> w0jrl, qsl?
<ctmjr> The_Warlock: run this in terminal  egrep "Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers" /var/log/Xorg.0.log i think there is a compatability issue with intel drivers and the new xserver in ubuntu 9.04
<mezquitale> rsc___, pidgin works just fine while connecting to yahoo
<Guest81581> hoho try installing linux-module-backports
<n8tuser> is clearing the history been an issue on Firefox 3.0.10 ? I cant seem to clear my visited sites urls
<The_Warlock> ctmjr: what does it do?
<ctmjr> The_Warlock: it will show the driver being loaded
<DigitalKiwi> does ubuntu use gpg signed packages?
<lstarnes> DigitalKiwi: I think so
<Guest81581> try installing linux-backports-modules from synaptics maybe it can help solve driver issues
<korneliorogelio> can some one help me out? http://paste.ubuntu.com/198926/
<BeatlesFan> hi
<mezquitale> The_Warlock, are you using a 64 bit machine?
<The_Warlock> mezquitale:  i686 GNU/Linux
<The_Warlock> ctmjr: i am upgrading now...will have to wait a few minutes before i run thw command
<Guest81581> The_Warlock, try linux-backports-modules
<Guest81581> if your driver was working previously then i think this package should help
<mezquitale> The_Warlock,  ok well I have a 64 bit machine however I installed jaunty 9.04 and it crashes intermitently however I was able to configure the resolution on my monitor
<jimmy__> salut
<The_Warlock> i am wondering if i need to mention the dpi settings in the xorg.cong?
<Gillagal> any idea why my pc speaker beeps 3 times when shutting down Ubuntu?
<maxagaz> this take too much of my CPU, i don't understand why, does someone has an idea ? :
<maxagaz> root      5013 65.8  3.8  58604 39580 tty7     Ss+  09:08 115:00 /usr/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7
<mezquitale> The_Warlock, you shouldnt need to touch your conf file, you have to work on the drivers first like everyone is suggesting
<The_Warlock> mezquitale: ok
<n2diy> When I run sbackup, are open files included?
<Guest81581> The_Warlock, ummmmm try installing linux-modules-backports?
<The_Warlock> Guest81581: i will...i need the upgrade top complete
<Guest81581> i think linux-modules-backports lets you use backport drivers
<Guest81581> stable drivers from an older version
<Guest81581> i think
<Guest81581> thats how i understand it
<The_Warlock> Guest81581: ahh kool
<Guest81581> hmmmm
<The_Warlock> when r they gonna release the next update to 9.04?
<hmw> Can I add text to the apache error log without the formatted time at the beginning? Could  that trigger problems somewhere else in the system?
<susan_> ola
<susan_> sera q alguien me puede alludar
<felix_> hola
<eviltux> susan_ ¿con qué?
<susan_> osea tengo
<susan_> instalo debian
<Guest81581> ive seen many driver problems in the forums, from wifi driver issues to sound driver issues, and some seems to get fixed by installing linux-backports-modues
<eviltux> susan_ ajá...
<Guest81581> it seems like it is the core developers patch release for the drivers
<susan_> pero los videos q terminan en extencion .DAT
<The_Warlock> Guest81581: cool thanks...will try it once the upgrade is done. does it need a reboot?
<Guest81581> well yes
<eviltux> susan_ ajá.....
<The_Warlock> Guest81581: k
<Guest81581> it wont hurt to reboot right?
<elad`> I've just installed moinmoin with apt-get. Now, some of the instruction about using it require me to know where it is. Just where is it located, though?
<The_Warlock> Guest81581: i dont a reason why it shud
<The_Warlock> :)
<susan_> el reproductor del VLC no me los reproduse
<Guest81581> XD
<Guest81581> que hoy
<susan_> eviltux estas hay
<The_Warlock> Guest81581: also i am not able to have bold fonts for terminus if the font size is less than 10?
<The_Warlock> any idea what need to be dopwn for it
<The_Warlock> done*
<mezquitale> elad, type whereis moinmoin
<eviltux> susan_ si, intenta con MPlayer teclea en la terminal: apt-get install mplayer
<setz> Hello!
<mezquitale> susan_ | !spanish
<elad`> mezquitale, that gives me the executable, but not anything else.
<Guest81581> The_W
<elad`> /usr/bin/moin has hardly anything. I can't really use it.
<Guest81581> The_Warlock, you mean the xterminal?
<The_Warlock> Guest81581: i mean terminus font..
<susan_> y no importa si esta instalado el VLC
<setz> Does anyone have experience using at?
<piclez> hello
<susan_> con ese mplayer
<Guest81581> terminus fonts on the xterminal?
<piclez> I'm having iptables-save - command not found, any ideas please?
<durt> !es | susan_
<ubottu> susan_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Guest81581> piclez, try seperating iptables -save
<The_Warlock> Guest81581: in any of the terminal emulators i use
<n2diy> piclez: permissions?
<mezquitale> elad, you have to be more specific in your question, "where" is it you have found out already, that is the application itself,  but what is it that you need in the directions youre reading?
<hkvn> piclez, plz install iptable ;)
<piclez> same error Guest81581
<eviltux> susan_ no, no importa
<piclez> n2diy: as root
<Guest81581> so all these terminal run on top of xserver?
<piclez> Ubuntu 8.04 TLS
<Guest81581> yeah put a sudo
<Guest81581> sudo iptables -save?
<n2diy> piclez:, your root?
<mezquitale> susan_,  vete a "add/remove" y busca "mp3" asegurate que tengas todos los archivos necesarios para reproducir multimedia en ubuntu
<Guest81581> piclez, try "sudo iptables -save"
<piclez> yea I'm root
<Guest81581> piclez, try "sudo iptables -save"
<piclez> I tried sudo no luck
<The_Warlock> Guest81581: yes
<Guest81581> hmmmmm
<lstarnes> piclez: it's iptables-save (no space)
<Guest81581> how about man iptables
<n2diy> piclez:, who are you talking to?
<piclez> no manual entry for iptables
<piclez> not installed?
<Guest81581> yep
<piclez> oh :O how come
<Guest81581> and try man iptables-save
<piclez> no manual
<The_Warlock> Guest81581: it does use xserver
<Guest81581> not installed too
<Guest81581> okay The_Warlock
<Guest81581> lets see
<piclez> should be installed by default
<Guest81581> maybe terminus font does not support bold characters
<Guest81581> try using terminus on word processing apps
<The_Warlock> k
<n2diy> What kind of issues can I expect, if I backup a Xubuntu box, and restore to a Ubuntu box?
<Guest81581> my terminal is on liberation mono fonts and it doesnt get bold too
<ts_> lkm
<The_Warlock> Guest81581: i prefer urvrt as its light and fast too
<The_Warlock> urxvt
<ts_> hohoho
<Tux2> Hmmm....  Alot of users here...
<ts_> indoneisa here!
<deepak> Hello, i have an INTERNET connection, and using it through LAN. Now i wish to use internet using wifi and ubuntu.
<w0jrl> what kind of wyfi card do you have?
<ts_> nahninu.com
<deepak> i have problem with my wifi please tell me how to establish an wifi account which requires user name and password
<Guest81581> deepak, where are you connecting?
<Guest81581> there should be a wifi access point near you
<deepak> India, Jaipur
<deepak> yes i have wifi access point but not able to search that AP
<InfoMoMo> Hey guys! Where would I copy an application if i want to run it? /usr/bin/, /bin/, /sbin/ ? Thanks in advance
<w0jrl> if it is a broadcom card, you can use the b43-fwcutter package
<ectospasm> InfoMoMo: don't put it anywhere unless you want it to be system wide, just leave it in your home directory
<deepak> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<deepak> yes it is broadcom card
<InfoMoMo> ectospasm: system wide yes, i would like to run it from anywhere
<InfoMoMo> ectospasm: it is a VOIP soft phone.
<mezquitale> ectospasm,  if you want it to be system wide where would you put the software?
<ectospasm> InfoMoMo: so, put it in /home/user/bin and add that to your permanent PATH in .bashrc
<w0jrl> so use the b43-fwcutter package
<InfoMoMo> thnaks
<deepak> where to get this package
<w0jrl> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<w0jrl> answer yes to all questions
<ectospasm> InfoMoMo: or, install it to /usr/local/bin
<deepak> thanks w0jrl
<w0jrl> sure bthing
<kain> hi all, i was wondering why one day i was able to cycle through my opened windows in reverse by pressing "alt-shift-tab" and now i'm only able to do it in order from left to right?
<ectospasm> InfoMoMo: the install script should handle that part, though
<w0jrl> glad to help
<n2diy> What kind of issues can I expect, if I backup a Xubuntu box, and restore to a Ubuntu box?
<InfoMoMo> ectospasm: it does not install, just runs
<ectospasm> InfoMoMo: sounds like a poorly designed package, IMO
<w0jrl> @n2diy not sure, i never did it
<ectospasm> InfoMoMo: what softphone is this?
<n2diy> w0jrl, qsl?
<kain> i really found it usefull to scroll through windows in reverse by pressing "alt-shift-tab", and now i'm not able to, especially when i have lots of windows open
<InfoMoMo> ectospasm: http://storage.counterpath.com/downloads/X-Lite_Install.tar.gz?platform=linux&product=xlite
<InfoMoMo> ectospasm: X-Lite
<w0jrl> @n2diy i have never done that before, so i don't what will happen
<The_Warlock> Guest81581: (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so
<The_Warlock> Guest81581: thats what i get when i run egrep on the file you told me
<n2diy> w0jrl, ok, so you aren't a ham radio operator?
<Guest81581> it wasnt me
<w0jrl> oh, sorry, yes i am
<Guest81581> i told you to install linux-backports-modules
<n2diy> w0jrl, qsl?
<mrynit> on 7.04 my fan and brightness controls worked fine but in anything past that they stopped working correctly. how can find out what part of the newer kernel or other software caused this?
<The_Warlock> Guest81581: its not finding any package by that name
<ectospasm> InfoMoMo: XLite didn't work for me the last time I tried it.  You may want to run it in place before you copy it to your system folders
<The_Warlock> Guest81581: whats the exact name?
<msl> n2diy, The only possible issue I can see would be GUI programs that have a different default configuration on XFCE.  I wouldn't expect that there would be many, if any.
<w0jrl> @n2diy i am not with the q codes
<w0jrl> good
<InfoMoMo> ectospasm: it usually works for me on my systems
<The_Warlock> Guest81581: linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic   ?
<n2diy> w0jrl, roger roger
<ectospasm> InfoMoMo: IIRC X-lite is no longer being maintained, so good luck!
<ectospasm> ...at least the Linux port isn't
<w0jrl> @n2diy are you asking for a QSL card?
<InfoMoMo> ectospasm: IIRC ?
<n2diy> msl: ok, thanks.
<ectospasm> InfoMoMo: If I Remember Correctly
<WIGGMPk> what happened to the indexing option from hardy... ??? I dont know where its at in Jaunty??
<w0jrl> it isn't there
<w0jrl> it looks like it was removed
<WIGGMPk> what was it again... beagle?
<Guest81581> the backports with the kernel version
<n2diy> w0jrl, no, just confirmation that I picked out a ham on #ubuntu. And i'm currently portable, so you can't qsl me anyway..
<gggg> pidgin is not working
<The_Warlock> Guest81581: ok
<petx> gggg, same on me...
<w0jrl> @n2diy yes i am a ham
<petx> pidgini not working any more
<InfoMoMo> ectospasm: sure is, v4 is coming out :D
<gggg> after clicking pidgin , it is in the connecting state for infinite time..
<gggg> petx, what's the problem with you?
<InfoMoMo> ectospasm: and by the way, it is one of the softphones that works out of the box with sipxecs
<n2diy> w0jrl, is that an old timers call, ar vanity?
<gggg> petx, can you log in with pidgin  ?
<petx> gggg, no
<w0jrl> @n2diy vanity
<gggg> petx, is it crashed?
<gggg> petx, did you try reinstalling it?
<petx> gggg, I dont know...
<n2diy> w0jrl, when did you get it?
<w0jrl> @n2diy i used to be kb3nty
<petx> gggg, I havent reinstalling it yet...
<gggg> petx, try reinstalling it ,see what happens
<w0jrl> @n2diy it's been a while. i don't remember
<n2diy> w0jrl, kb3 where were you in 3 land? I'm in Carbon Co. Pa.
<riz0n> how can i do critical updates from the terminal line?
<gggg> hello,what's the problem with pidgin,can't log in with pidgin
<petx> gggg, my ext. hdd is borrowed... the repos are there...
<w0jrl> @n2diy baltimore maryland
<n2diy> w0jrl,RR
<petx> capek deh... pidgin g bisa jalan... huhu..
<n2diy> w0jrl, where are you now, Dayton?
<gggg> petx, what do you mean?
<gggg> petx, sudo apt-get remove pidgin,sudo apt-get install pidgin
<w0jrl> @n2diy denver
<riz0n> how can i do critical updates from the terminal line?
<The_Warlock> Guest81581: i installed it and rebooted
<petx> gggg, I've changed /etc/apt/sources.list to my ext. hdd...
<The_Warlock> Guest81581: linux-backports-modules-2.6.28-11-generic
<kain> does anyone know why "alt-shift-tab" doesn't work to switch windows backwords?
<grendal_prime> i got a couple of werid thigns going on right now...one of wich is that my sound seems to be jammed up..i cant just shut the machien off as im doing a few important dowloads but i wanted to listen to some music...
<petx> gggg, I dont know how to make it default...
<The_Warlock> still i dont see my monitor original resolution
<w0jrl> sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get upgrade
<n2diy> w0jrl, wow, I missed, I was thinking of... 0 land I guess. Nice to meet yo, and hope to "see" you on the are during FD, 73.
<grendal_prime> when i try and run rythim box i get Unknown playback error
<grendal_prime> ??
<lich0r> riz0n, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11103
<grendal_prime> if i try and play the sample sounds in the sound dialog box i get...audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=music: Could not open audio device for playback. Device is being used by another application.
<grendal_prime> how can i see what processes are using the sound device
<w0jrl> @n2diy if you have access to an IRLP node, you can reach me on node 3345
<mezquitale> grendal_prime, did you install all the drivers?? including the ones to play mp3z?
<n2diy> w0jrl, wow, that's cool, I m the sysop for 4867.
<grendal_prime> mezquitale: yes dont get me wrong...the sound has always worked on this machine...its one of those things that has happened in the past...a reboot will fix it im sure..but like i say  i cant just reboot right now
<w0jrl> @n2diy are you at your node?
<chris__> anyone know how to download banshee on ubuntu?
<elad`> How do I create a keyboard-combination for a program in gnome? Like, I want alt-Q to launch alltray. How do I do that?
<w0jrl> @n2diy i am one of the sysopps for 3345
<n2diy> w0jrl, no, it is 19 miles away. I can ssh into it, but I can't "hear" it it my current QTH.
<SHADOW_V> hello i tried to install the newest nvidia driver and now it says failed to intialize the nvidia kernel module
<w0jrl> @n2diy is it symplex?
<grendal_prime> SHADOW_V:  PUT THE OTHER ONE BACK!
<nomad77_> elad: google xbindkeys,its in repos afaik
<n2diy> w0jrl, nope, 147.345+ 131.8
<grendal_prime> thats my knee jerk reactionary advice though
<SHADOW_V> grendal_prime, but i wanted to upgrade to the newest driver
<grendal_prime> sounds like you did...hows that working for ya?
<bullgard4> n2diy: 73 de dl4ft
<sagaci> is there any real difference between using the commandline dpkg compared to using a GUI tool such as GDebi or archive manager?
<chris__> anybody have a link to click on for banshee for ubuntu?
<SHADOW_V> grendal_prime, the setup said that it was succefully completed
<mezquitale> SHADOW_V, can you log in to your machine with GUI?
<petx> I need default /etc/apt/sources.list... any clue...??
<sagaci> chris__: to install?
<w0jrl> @n2diy hmmmmmm, you can't hit it? what HT do you have?
<n2diy> bullgard4: RR
<SHADOW_V> it wants to boot into low graphics mode
<goose> chris__, sudo apt-get install banshee
<elad`> How is it that I am able to rename the directory an mp3 resides in, while some other program plays that mp3?
<goose> elad`, not possible, I think. as the programs would lock the dir/file from changes until it was done being used
<n2diy> w0jrl, at the moment, only a dummy load, but I should have a decent random wire up soon, if it ever stops raining here.
<mezquitale> SHADOW_V,  first back up your /etc/X11/xorg.conf  file then edit and place a "#" in the lines that start with "Driver" and "option" under the section "Device" , save the file then hit control-backspace
<w0jrl> @n2diy cool!
<elad`> goose, but it worked!
<kain> does anyone have a solution for the "alt-shift-tab" not working?
<mezquitale> elad, because ubuntu has it like that
<elad`> kain, it could be beryl.
<elad`> kain, have you got effects enabled in Appearance?
<bullgard4> kain: A solution is described in the Jaunty release notes.
<Hydrant> can you dual boot windows with GRUB if it's on a second hard disk (i.e. not master) ?
<mezquitale> Hydrant, yes you can!
<kain> elad`: i have "normal" effects
<mezquitale> Hydrant, you have to install windows first though then install linux on which ever drive you desire
<Hydrant> k thanks..
<Hydrant> I was just going to make an old drive a master drive for a bit, install windows, let it screw up the MBR.... then put in my normal ubuntu drive again
<elad`> kain, try turning them off and on?
<elad`> How do I create a keyboard-combination for a program in gnome? Like, I want alt-Q to launch alltray. How do I do that?
<kain> elad`: go in keyboard shortcut and add a shortcut
<n2diy> bullgard4: where are you OM?
<msl> elad, System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<yowshi> anyone know how to unmount something in the /dev folder? stupid dosbox wont let go of the stupid usb joystick. i need a way to get the device/module freed up without rebooting
<nomad77_> ignore #xkcd-signal joins,parts,crap
<msl> yowshi, Can you kill dosbox to free the drive?
<Natthu> hi .. I am a jaunty user .. I have atheros 242 series wifi card.... I was earlier using the open source drivers and the network manager showed up the device .... I wanted to create an ad-hoc network with master setting on the card ( following a blog ) ... so I enabled the proprietary drivers and rebooted. But since then the networkmanager doesn't show any wifi interface ... I tried disabling the drivers and rebooting ... no use ... ifconfig doesn't show the adep
<yowshi> msl: no it's gone defunct/unkillable
<msl> yowshi, Might want to check to see what processes are holding it open:   fuser -m /dev/sdX#
<kain> bullgard4: i looked at the release notes and haven't found any solution, it talks about "ctrl-alt-backspace" but not "alt-shift-tab"
<w0jrl> see if the wicd manager sees your card
<Hydrant> yowshi: not many things are unkillable
<bullgard4> n2diy: I am in Berlin, Germany.
<Natthu> wicd manager is ?
<msl> yowshi, Might try forcing the umount:  sudo umount -f /dev/sdX#
<Natthu> got it
<kain> elad`: i tried what u suggested for the alt-shift-tab in appearance, but nothing happened
<Natthu> I ll try
<kain> elad`: i still have the problem
<Hydrant> msl:  he was talking about a joystick
<bullgard4> kain: Ah, sri. I made a mistake. Please excuse me and forget what I said.
<yowshi> msl: Cannot stat /dev/sdX11253: No such file or directory
<elad`> kain, when you've turned off the effects, but haven't turned them back on yet, does alt-tab work?
<sagaci> what does it mean if there's a tilde at the end of a filename
<SHADOW_V> mezquitale, ok now what how do i get the new driver installed
<Hydrant> yowshi: do you know what the joystick is under /dev
<n2diy> bullgard4: RR, if I collected QSL cards, I'd want one of yours! :)
<yowshi> Hydrant: yeah well about the only thing i found unkillable is any process  which crashes while using a usb device
<yowshi> Hydrant: yes i do
<kain> <elad`>:the alt-tab always workds
<Hydrant> yowshi: did you do fuser -m /dev/??? on the the joystick device?
<Hydrant> it should show you what process is holding it
<elad`> Oops. Sorry.
<daurn> mount.ntfs is using lots of cpu
<bullgard4> n2diy: hehe, I am not very much active on the radio waves any more. But I have got some QSL cards yet, I believe.
<kain> elad`: its the alt-shift-tab that don't work
<daurn> why? >.<
<yowshi> Hydrant: i have no idea or had no idea what i was supposexcd to put for the ???
<yowshi> Hydrant: msl wow thats alot of numbers that spit out
<Natthu> I installed wicd ..
<Natthu>  it stopped network manager
<w0jrl> does it see your card
<Natthu> I ran ifconfig .. but still the interface doesn't show up
<Hydrant> yowshi: I asked you if you knew what dev entry your joystick was under /dev... you said yes
<kain> elad`: is it possible that my nvidia driver is screwing it up?
<Natthu> I installed the package wicd
<Natthu> no gui
<elad`> kain, I wouldn't know, but I highly doubt it.
<yowshi> Hydrant: yeah /dev/input/js0
<Hydrant> yowshi: okay... then look at what processes are using that device
<w0jrl> wicd is a gui tool
<n2diy> bullgard4: Roger that. Are you ready to play on Field Day?
<yowshi> Hydrant: but msl handed me the fuser command a few seconds before you and not knowing what it was i didnt know what to do with it
<nomad77_> Natthu: try sudo wicd
<Hydrant> yowshi: fuser -v /dev/input/js0
<Hydrant> not -m
<kain> elad`: damn :S, it was working a few days ago, may while i was trying to work my webcam, i change something but i wouldn't know what
<Hydrant> that should show you who is holding it
<SHADOW_V> anyone one new driver install
<w0jrl> try following the wireless guide at ubuntuguide.org
<bullgard4> n2diy: I took part in several field days last year.
<yowshi> Hydrant: that one gave no output. but the -fuser -m /dev/input/js0 gave alot of process numbers
<kain> elad`:  ooohhhhh wait hold on, i think i found the problem
<yurivr> i just got a zte mf636 usb wireless broadband card and i was looking through forums and could not find an easy fix to get it working, any ideas?
<Hydrant> yowshi: I don't think -m is what you wanted
<n2diy> bullgard4: ok, I'll be working W3CMA.
<msl> yowshi, Do it with -mv
<Soul-jer> hey haw do i use MSN internet access on ubuntu linux, not MSN msg-er but just their internt access, its dial up
<Hydrant> yowshi: what makes you think something has control of your  joystick ?
<msl> That will show the output Hydrant is looking for.
<Hydrant> msl: -m is only will show mounted system though right ?
<yowshi> hydrant -m        show all processes using the named filesystems
<Natthu> wicd doesn't show the wifi card
<yowshi> msl Hydrant the command must be wrong many of these processes couldnt possibly be using a joystick. hell gkrellm is listed
<bullgard4> n2diy: I hope it will be fun to operate also on the air and not only drinking bud beer.
<Hydrant> yah I don't think -m is right
<Hydrant> yowshi: again, why do you think something has hold of your joystick ?
<msl> Hydrant,  From the manpage:   -m   name specifies a file on a mounted file system or a block device that is mounted. All processes accessing files on that file system are listed.  If a directory file is specified, it  is  auto matically changed to name/. to use any file system that might be mounted on that directory.
<Hydrant> msl: I read the manpage
<yowshi> Hydrant: well for the simple fact that nothign else inclusing jscalibrator cant use it and yet it is pluggerd in
<Hydrant> yowshi: what do you mean can't use it?
<The_Warlock> Guest81581: hey
<The_Warlock> Guest81581: it didnt work...
<kain> elad`: i found why i had the problem, in my keyboard setup, i had put "alt-shift" to switch between languages and thats what was causing my problem, thanks for helping me think clearly :P
<SHADOW_V> i installed the latest nvidia driver from their site and x isnt loading
<yowshi> Hydrant: as in i run the jscalibrator programme to test if any input it being gotten from the joystick and it ius not responding to me moving the joystick
<n2diy> bullgard4: Ha, Ha, we don't drink bud, we drink Yuengling, the oldest brewery in the USA, and it is only five miles away!
<SHADOW_V> can someone help me to get the driver working right
<Hydrant> yowshi: well, that doesn't mean another process has it
<deepak> hey i could not get that BRoadcom package
<yowshi> Hydrant: hmmm? what else could it mean?
<Hydrant> yowshi: did you give the right arguments?  Also I think there is a jstest
<msl> yowshi, You get any output if you cat the device and move the joystick around?    cat  /dev/input/js0
<elad`> kain, my god, I am such an idiot! I had just the same problem in the past, but I had completely forgotten about it!
<deepak> please tell me the entire process so that i can use my WI FI
<w0jrl> the broadcom package is in the universe repos
<kain> elad`: :P
<w0jrl> i think
<w0jrl> the package is called b43-fwcutter
<n2diy> bullgard4:http://www.yuengling.com/
<yowshi> Hydrant: msl both jstest and cat test failed
<yowshi> Hydrant: msl i know it is plugged in i just checked
<deepak> any one is there ?
<yowshi> Hydrant: msl both jstest and cat test failed
<kain> elad`: bye and thanks again
<elad`> Bye!
<Hydrant> yowshi: unplug your joystick, plug it in... check dmesg
<Hydrant> also do tail /var/log/messages and tail /var/log/syslog look for antying unusual
<Hydrant> check permissions
<Hydrant> did you get a permission denied or anything ?
<Kebles> Hello fellows. I'm having a bit of trouble after compiling v2.6.30 of the Linux kernel. I'm repeatedly receiving errors whenever I use apt-get, although the installation never fails. Here's the output from installing Epiphany (but it does it on any installation). http://asdfasf.ath.cx/aptgeterror.txt
<bullgard4> n2diy: Great! Can you recognize the origin of the brand's name? It comes from the German 'juenger' which means 'young man (almost adult)'.
<yowshi> Hydrant: msl dmesg does not register a recpluggin in of the device which means somethings jhammed probably the module no?
<Kebles> Oops, typos. It's http://asdfasdf.ath.cx/aptgeterror.txt
<whois> Hey guys
<R_YoYo_R> hey
<w0jrl> hey
<Hydrant> yowshi: not following you
<bullgard4> n2diy: Or even closer: 'juengling'.
<whois> I have a second hard drive that I want to use as a directory for a home website
<msl> yowshi, That is my only thought.  You know the name of the module?
<yowshi> Hydrant: when i unplugged the device i checked dmesg  when i replugged in the device there was no change in dmesg
<Roasted> Quick Question - On XP, if I go start - run - \\otherxpcomputernamehere I can see that computers shared documents. How can I do this from within Ubuntu? How can I view an XP computers shared documents on my network?
<whois> Its showing as a dvd drive for some reason
<Hydrant> yowshi: and you checked /var/log/sslog too ?
<yowshi> msl: i think so but modprobe -r is of no use i tried that once already and modprobe crashed
<whois> how can I get the hard drive to show as a hard drive instead of a dvd
<Hydrant> yowshi: you probably don't have to screw around with modules
<Hydrant> yowshi: do a lsusb
<msl> yowshi, Any idea if rmmod is the same code?
<R_YoYo_R> whois: what do you mean?
<nomad77_> !swat | Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Roasted> I have samba installed, but that doesn't answer my question.
<Hydrant> yowshi: anyways, I have to go... good luck
<Roasted> My question is how do I view shared documents on an XP machine. What do I do to view them. Where do I go. Network? Connect to server?
<msl> yowshi, You can try rmmod to remove the module.  Looks like it is a more potent option than modprobe.
<whois> I have  a hard drive that I just added to ubuntu. Instaed of showing as a hard drive (on the mount icon) it shows as a DVD icon
<Kebles> Could anyone help me out?
<yowshi> msl: as for hydrants suggestion of lsusb should i try it and rmmod -f hid_logitech just crashed
<whois> that means I cant direct apache to use the hard drive as the vurtual directory
<sebsebseb> !anyone | Kebles
<ubottu> Kebles: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<randabis> Roasted: you'll probably have to set up samba to view them
<error404notfound> is there a command that could view the diff between source and destination and ask user if he wants to replace the destination instead of just pasting over.
<n2diy> bullgard4 intersting, no, I didn't know the origin of the name.
<R_YoYo_R> whois: you can add the drive to fstab  ....
<yowshi> msl: non -f gives a device busy
<Roasted> I have samba set up.......
<msl> yowshi, I think you will need a reboot to clean things up :(
<Roasted> but again...... What do I DO to view them...
<w0jrl> go to places connect to server in the server field put //computer_name and in the folder field put SharedDocuments
<randabis> see above
<The_Warlock> where can i get a particular monitors drivers for ubuntu?
<yowshi> msl: yes i know a reboot will fix it i would very much like a way to fix it without rebooting
<w0jrl> then click connect
<Roasted> w0jrl - I'm trying that now, but I keep getting cannot display location.
<Kebles> Hello fellows. I'm having a bit of trouble after compiling v2.6.30 of the Linux kernel. I'm repeatedly receiving errors whenever I use apt-get, although the installation never fails. Here's the output from installing Epiphany (but it does it on any installation). http://asdfasdf.ath.cx/aptgeterror.txt
<yowshi> msl: this happens with EVERY usb device i ahve trioed either they dont work outright or programmes crash taking the device with it
<sebsebseb> Kebles: oh you did, and yeah ppa for 2.6.30 or  wait for 9.10
<w0jrl> try it with out the //
<spasticteapot> Does anyone know a program that does the same job as ipconfig on the PC?
<spasticteapot> ifconfig won't give me my DNS server or gateway.
<w0jrl> ifconfig
<yowshi> msl: anyway brb
<whois> Thanx
<spasticteapot> w0jrl: See statement #2.
<whois> I will google fstab
<Roasted> no dice
<Roasted> failed
<Flannel> !fstab | whois
<ubottu> whois: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Flannel> whois: Read that link instead (first link)
<w0jrl> hmmm i did that one time and i am trying to remember how to do it
<whois> Thanx guys
<rodders> hi anyone around who knows about rsync?
<Roasted> rodders - sure, whatcha need?
<w0jrl> did you try7 going to places network and brouzing for it there?
<deepak> wojrl - i am can not get that package for broadcom wifi
<deepak> please tell me how to get
<n2diy> spasticteapot: netstat?
<YeTr2> so... my really awesome icons and stuff in firefox, totally disappeared.
<rodders> I need to sync my music (held on ext2) onto an external vfat drive, somehow rsync not giving me the necessary results
<CoJaBo-Aztec> A Fatal Error Occurred
<CoJaBo-Aztec> The application Konqueror (konqueror) crashed and caused the signal 6 (SIGABRT).
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Please help us improve the software you use by filing a report at http://bugs.kde.org. Useful details include how to reproduce the error, documents that were loaded, etc.
<FloodBot2> CoJaBo-Aztec: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CoJaBo-Aztec> :/
<Roasted> rodders - what rsync command are you typing in?
<w0jrl> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<rodders> rsync -rv /media/music/  /media/ext_drive/music
<w0jrl> were you able to brouz for your xp pc?
<Roasted> rodders - is Music capitalized? That may make a difference
<rodders> it seems to be sync n sync every file BTW ext_drive is vfat, so permissions are a prob.  (tried unison)
<rodders> yes music is caps
<YeTr2> http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/1857/screenshotubuntustartpa.png <- anyone have any suggestions on how to fix this?
<ssz> jhjj
<ssz> hi
<Roasted> rodders - are you sure your external drive is mounted to /media/ext_drive/?
<yowshi> msl: i really really really need a way to sort out these usb problems without rebooting. same kind of thing happened with my usb camera
<rodders> yes, it transfer ok
<Roasted> rodders - so you do get some transfer?
<rodders> I can get all the files transfered, but each time I run rsync, it seems to be transferring all the files again
<Roasted> rodders - how much music do you have, if you had to estimate? 10gb? 30gb?
<rodders> does caps really matter?  I know it does on ext2 but vfat doesn't bother (I think)
<rodders> about 500 Gb
<rodders> am checking only 1 directory now
<yowshi> anyone else here having severe problems with usb devices and programmes not letting them go?
<Roasted> rodders - it sure may. considering that you are doing this by command line.
<CoJaBo-Aztec> A Fatal Error Occurred
<CoJaBo-Aztec> The application Konqueror (konqueror) crashed and caused the signal 6 (SIGABRT).
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Please help us improve the software you use by filing a report at http://bugs.kde.org. Useful details include how to reproduce the error, documents that were loaded, etc.
<BellinXFelon> how do i make it so that totem movie player doesn't open everytime I put in a cd?
<FloodBot2> CoJaBo-Aztec: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Roasted> rodders - how long does it take when you run your rsync script?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Why does it keep doing that?Q
<kira> hola
<msl> yowshi, No ideas over here.  :(
<rodders> original 1st run is a couple of days.  now checking results on  only 1 directory
<rodders> previously when both drives are ext2, there are no problems
<n2diy> BellinXFelon: disable it in servers.
<n2diy> servers/services
<BellinXFelon> n2diy : can you elaborate i am new to this
<Roasted> rodders - between the 1st and 2nd time you ran the rsync command, did you make a lot of changes to your music? Becuase any changes you make (modification times, renaming folders, etc) will be re-copied when you run rsync again
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Does anyone know how to stop paste on middle click without disabling middle click?
<Guest95276> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<tannersummers_> guys what program can recover deleted files off an sd card for unbuntu
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Its really becoming annoying :/
<kira> ezeeeee
<rodders> no changes to the directory.  Am just checking only 1 directory e.g. Abba, each time I run rsync for that directory, it syncs all the songs again
<legend2440> BellinXFelon: open nautilus then edit>preferences>Media choose what to do when DVD is inserted
<n2diy> menu-system-prefrences-services, or, system-prefrences?
<mib_qtnl1d> is there a way to boot from a flash drive on a machine that doesnt have that bios option?
<tannersummers_> guys what program can recover deleted files off an sd card for unbuntu
<legend2440> BellinXFelon: or when CD is inserted
<Roasted> rodders - it'll by nature sync everything again, but it shouldn't take DAYS to go. I run an rsync script which syncs data across 4 SATA hard drives in my system... it takes about a minute to run the script if nothing major was changed
<eusu_kefuin> Anyone here knows why Ubuntu 8.04 has no /usr/sbin/hotplug nor a package named hotplug-utils?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> tannersummers_: There are a few that are free, but I dont remember the name..
<saran> i am new to ubuntu, how to install ubuntu
<tannersummers_> dang i kinda need one right now asap :S
<eusu_kefuin> saran: Have you got its LiveCD?
<saran> no
<rodders> Roasted - it doesn't take days, only a couple of minutes for each directory, am checking only 1 directory now
<CoJaBo-Aztec> tannersummers_: What was deleted?
<msl> eusu_kefuin, Wasn't hotplug superceded by udev?
<eusu_kefuin> saran: Do you have a fast Internet connection?
<n2diy> ousu
<saran> yes
<tannersummers_> pictures
<Roasted> rodders - what was your rsync command again?
<eusu_kefuin> msl: Oh, I see.
<nomad77_> tannersummers_: maybe gpart (guess part) or testdisk not sure tho.
<eusu_kefuin> saran: You can download its ISO via torrent.
<eusu_kefuin> saran: Just check out Ubuntu website under Download section
<saran> k thank you
<mezquitale> saran, do you have windows installed on your machine?? how much space do you have in your hard drive?
<rodders> only checking 1 directory;  rsync -rv /media/hdd/music/aBBa/  /media/vfat-drive/music/aBBa
<tannersummers_> how can i searhc for a package via terminal?
<n2diy> eusu_kefuin: hotplup is obsolete, I forget what handles that now.
<eusu_kefuin> n2diy: udev?
<sebsebseb> !install |  saran
<ubottu> saran: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Roasted> rodders - now wiat... do you run 1 command for each directory of music? Or do you run 1 command for ALL music?
<n2diy> eusu_kefuin: could be?
<rodders> it works ok, just that it is transferring all the files all over again.  I don't want to do this in Windows
<CoJaBo-Aztec> tannersummers_: There are some specificly for image/video files, I needed one before, but cant find the link..
<Ozzy_Out> hols
<tannersummers_> =[
<Ozzy_Out> hola
<eusu_kefuin> I have a USB HID device that I want to black list (i.e., no input from the device shall be delivered to the user-space apps). Anyone knows how to do that with udev? I think hotplug-blacklist was the way before.
<Ozzy_Out> habla en castellano
<Ozzy_Out> nene
<Ozzy_Out> jaj
<BellinXFelon> legend2440 : can i put a command in konsole to do it?
<rodders> ok found something on google
<n2diy> ! blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<bittergeek> What the hell happened to WrongPlanet.com?
<eusu_kefuin> n2diy: But, if you blacklist an HID module, won't it mean that other USB HID devices will also stop working?
<mezquitale> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<CoJaBo-Aztec> tannersummers_: I think this was one of them, but I havent tried it: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec
<legend2440> BellinXFelon: sorry not familiar with konsole. i thiught you were using gnome
<legend2440> *thought
<eusu_kefuin> BellinXFelon: I am familiar enough with Konsole. What's the problem?
<n2diy> eusu_kefuin: I don't know? You could tell us that?
<w0jrl> @n2diy depends on what modual is being blocked
<eusu_kefuin> n2diy: Hehehe.... I am still looking for that ;-)
<eusu_kefuin> n2diy: That's why I ask it here.
<gartral> what do I do with proccesses that refuse to die?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> tannersummers_: This might list more: http://swik.net/License:GPL+recovery (google tends to bring up only payware)
<mezquitale> gartral,  kill them using "kill" command
<eusu_kefuin> n2diy: Anyway let me try to black list the module.
<msl> gartral, kill -9    If that doesn't work, reboot.
<BellinXFelon> eusu_kefuin : I need to make it so that totem movie player doesnt open everytime i put a cd in
<gartral> mezquitale: "sudo kill -9 <PID>" is ignored
<eusu_kefuin> n2diy: I think my keyboard will stop working.
<CoJaBo-Aztec> gartral: Are you sure they arnt zombies?
<eusu_kefuin> BellinXFelon: Ah, in that case, it is not about Konsole, isn't it? It's about turning off the autoplay feature of KDE.
<n2diy> eusu_kefuin: w0jrl, good luck, the cool thing about Linux/
<xhema> moin
<msl> gartral, I don't think you are going to kill it if kill -9 doesn't get it.
<gartral> CoJaBo-Aztec: I thought zombies were proccesses that refused to die :\
<BellinXFelon> ok
<n2diy> eusu_kefuin: w0jrl, good luck, the cool thing about Linux//ubuntu, is we get to play with it.
<BellinXFelon> eusu_kefuin : how do I go about doing that?
<gartral> but yes its a zombie
<CoJaBo-Aztec> gartral: You have to kill the parent, IIRC
<eusu_kefuin> BellinXFelon: Humm.... my KDE is not up right now.
<BellinXFelon> eusu_kefuin : ok no worries
<gartral> CoJaBo-Aztec: xdg-open is the Z proccess
<CoJaBo-Aztec> gartral: They are dead, but still have a PID entry due to the parent not doing something it needs to.
<gartral> also... my Pidgin refuses to connect to yahoo
<gartral> CoJaBo-Aztec: how do I trace back to a parent?
<eusu_kefuin> BellinXFelon: How about this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=95658
<Um_cara_qualquer> which codecs should i install to get youtube videos working fine?
<w0jrl> @n2diy were you saying something to me? I was in another window
<nomad77_> gartral: try htop in repos,shows process trees,or try sudo killall -9 appname
<RUPP> gartral: i had the same problem on windows. it not connecting to yahoo
<yowshi> anyone here know how to unjam a module jammed by a defunct process without rebooting?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> gartral: I usually use the system monitor (GUI), but I think ps does it also with setting an option.
<n2diy> w0jrl: you can't scroll up to find that answer?
<pokemon> hello
<w0jrl> @n2diy no, i'm using gnome-orca
<pokemon> hello dear ppl
<gartral> !hello | pokemon
<ubottu> pokemon: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<pokemon> thank you
<pokemon> what is ubuntu?
<gartral> !ask | pokemon
<ubottu> pokemon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> !ubuntu | pokemon
<ubottu> pokemon: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Um_cara_qualquer> anyone can tell what can i do to run my youtube videos without lag?
<pokemon> oh it sounds to me like a professional operating system
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Um_cara_qualquer: Are you using adobe flash?
<Um_cara_qualquer> dunno
<Um_cara_qualquer> o_O
<pokemon> is ubuntu a pro os?
<n2diy> w0jrl: orca? Whatzat? I was replying to something i thought you might be interested in.
<CoJaBo-Aztec> pokemon: But free! :)
<mezquitale> Um_cara_qualquer, yes, get a fast internet connection
<pokemon> free but pro? or free but good?
<Um_cara_qualquer> k
<Um_cara_qualquer> wait a sec
<mezquitale> pokemon, ubuntu is an open sourced operating system
<pokemon> yeah i know im just kidding
<pokemon> actually i would like to know what is the reason, why ubuntu is exists?
<pokemon> ive seen a tons of linux distributions
<n2diy> pokemon: what do you mean by pro?
<w0jrl> @n2diy orca doesn't store as much data as this room genorates it it's buffer
<pokemon> pro is like an os that can do everything that a user want to do
<n2diy> w0jrl: RR
<pokemon> like from... video encoding to music making
<Um_cara_qualquer> mezquitale: i'm using shockwave flash
<w0jrl> @n2diy what were you saying?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> pokemon: There are tons of packages, so you can do all that.
<Um_cara_qualquer> mezquitale: how i install adobe flash?
<n2diy> w0jrl: RR, roger, roger
<w0jrl> @n2diy sorry
<jeannoel> hello parlez vous francais ?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> pokemon: And nearly everything can be found from the package manager, for free.
<sebsebseb> !fr |  jeannoel
<ubottu> jeannoel: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<hobbet1> isnt ubuntu studio targeted for that type of work
<n2diy> w0jrl: NP OM
<w0jrl> is there a way to increase gnome-orca's text buffer?
<w0jrl> hmmm, very quiet in here
<elninja> Arrr!
<mezquitale> Um_cara_qualquer, it you have flash and it works then great,  speed is not dependent on your installation of flash, it depends on your internet connection
<Um_cara_qualquer> nvm
<eusu_kefuin> n2diy: All USB HID devices are dead if you black-list the usbhid module.
<n2diy> eusu_kefuin: bummer,GL.
<elfMobile> omfg... just saw this.  This guy is drunk or redneck or somethign reviewing Linux Mint.  Pretty funny http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdPDorh73vI
<yowshi> anyone here know how to unjam a module jammed by a defunct process without rebooting?
<Um_cara_qualquer> mezquitale: sorry, i didn't expressed me correctly, i what are the codes to install adobe flash player on firefox?
<n2diy> yowshi: try "top" from the terminal?
<mezquitale> Um_cara_qualquer,  just go to www.youtube.com and if you dont have flash installed like where it tells you to click and install the version for debian
<yowshi> n2diy: defunct processes are unkillable by any ,ethod. and apparently normally harmless. i have found though that when a process dies while using a usb device like a webcam or joystick it will jam said device and it's related modules making it unavailable to any other programme and the modules dont respond to a modprobe -r
<n2diy> yowshi: so kill the process?
<gemini996> elfMobile, hahahahah
<XELFAER> hi
<msl> yowshi, I don't think anyone here has the expertise to fix this issue without reboot.  I don't think there is a solution without reboot....
<yowshi> n2diy: as i said the defunct process is unkillable. for example if i am using dosbox and dosbox crashes so i kill it manually the process never dissappears from the ps-A or top list it just becomes listed as <defunct> but still somehow retains control of the frigging joystick
<w0jrl> i might just have to reboot
<yowshi> msl: that makes webcams and joysticks and usb mice and any other non flash disk related usb device uneable to me
<n2diy> yowshi: how are you trying to kill  it?
<yowshi> n2diy: with a kill-9
<w0jrl> there might not be any way around it
<n2diy> yowshi: from within top?
<yowshi> n2diy: i have tried console within top from a root login on alt ctrl f1
<yowshi> w0jrl: yeah i suspect thats the case
<msl> yowshi, Are you sure your usb controller is supported?  You had stated that all USB devices have problems.  I don't think we should focus on dosbox and joystick when they don't seem to be the root proble.
<C4colo> can someone tell me why when I swapped to two work spaces (instead of twinview) and then changed something on the panels it now reloads the panels every second or two?
<msl> problem*
<C4colo> I'm runnig 9.0.4
<n2diy> yowshi: ok, exit top and try "killall "process"
<w0jrl> you might try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<yowshi> n2diy: none of the easy solutions work believe me i banged my head against this issue for 2 weeks when i still had faint hopes of using a webcam
<gartral> anyone know why i suddenly cant connect too yahoo?
<w0jrl> that might unjam the module
<C4colo> I went back to twinview and everything clears up, but I don't want twinview, I want mulitple workspaces
<n2diy> yowshi: you might have to sudo killall?
<mib_6t0hnhh2> can you tell me how to set up my eth0 config on ubuntu server 8.10
<msl> gartral, Many people have reported Yahoo issues today on Linux and Windows machines.  It appears to be a yahoo issue.
<yowshi> n2diy: nope that dont work either
<gartral> msl: great where can file my complaint? :)
<msl> gartral, admin@yahoo.com ?
<msl> lol
<yowshi> n2diy: processes listed as defunct are already considered dead by the system. technically they arent supposed to use any resources of the system
<yowshi> n2diy: i just hit on a very bad bug is all
<w0jrl> @n2diy i wonder if sudo dpkg --configure -a will work?
<C4colo> sounds like you guys are busy, I'll just reinstall
<msl> yowshi, Do they work on the livecd?
<gartral> meebosite
<tannersummers_> wow testdisk is amazing
<n2diy> yowshi: Congragulations! No, don't re-install, that is a Windows solution!
<gartral> oopsa
<C4colo> 8.0.4 is a long-term support version right?
<Titan8990> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<yowshi> n2diy: LOL funny i been running ubuntu for a while now 2 or 3 years
<mib_6t0hnhh2> how to configure eth0 on ububtu server
<n2diy> yowshi: You found a bug, now work on fixing it.
<msl> C4colo, yes
<w0jrl> @n2diy that should reset all the modules
<yowshi> msl: i dont have a livecd handy
<yowshi> n2diy: would if i could but i dont have the coding expertise heh
<msl> yowshi, Did it work in the past?
<gartral> haha.. meebo works j/f
<C4colo> I installed i386 on accident anyway, downloaded it for a friend and forgot he was running an older 32-bit chip... I have 8GB of ram in this system so I think i might need 64
<w0jrl> are there any windows xp drivers for your device?
<C4colo> that's what I get for grabbing a disc laying on the workbench
<n2diy> ! bug | yowshi
<ubottu> yowshi: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<yowshi> msl: didnt have any usb devices other then flash disks in the past. i only vewry nrecently got them because what i wanted wasnt available other then usb
<w0jrl> you could run them using ndiswrapper
<msl> yowshi, You have any other linux machines around?
<yowshi> msl: sadlymno. only my desktgop has linux in this house
<piclez> please how can I see free disk space?
<msl> piclez, df -h
<w0jrl> disk annolizer
<piclez> tks msl
<msl> yowshi, Development may want you to do more recon before opening a bug.  Trying a livecd to make sure it wasn't a change made on this machine, checking to be sure your USB controller is supported, etc.
<XELFAER> êòî íèòü ïî ðóññêè ðàçãîâàðèâàåò?
<yowshi> a) kind of hard since i dont ahve any cd's handy and wont have till the end of the month and b)it worked perfectly through jscal and jscalibrator before the dosbox crash so i think it is supported
<waters33637> I just installed 9.04 on an older computer .. Had to install in SAFE GRAPHICS MODE ... standard instill only gave me a blank screen .. Anyways, now that i'm up an running .. Something other than 800x600 would be nice .. anyone got time to help me with this .. being im a newbie?
<yowshi> msl: i did run jscalibrator initially to make sure it was registering right and calibrated
<Um_cara_qualquer> mezquitale: sorry man, still laggy videos
<gartral> how do i test read i/o of my systems memory?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> gartral: Memory test? Most liveCDs come with one
<indus> gartral: hello
<gartral> CoJaBo-Aztec: rather not have too reboot
<creeed_> hello
<XELFAER> hi
<CoJaBo-Aztec> gartral: To do a full test, you would have to do a reboot (it couldn't test memory thats in use)
<gartral> hello indus
<gartral> CoJaBo-Aztec: i dont need full test, just speed
<CoJaBo-Aztec> gartral: Probably try a benchmarking program then
<waters33637> like ... what would happen if i changed the xorg.conf ... file from vesa driver to intel ..
<yowshi> oh fraggit forgot to specify joystick type and ubuntu version and such
<gartral> CoJaBo-Aztec: may i have a suggestion?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> what?
<gartral> of tools >.>
<CoJaBo-Aztec> gartral: I don't know any, but package manager or google should find plenty
<electronicmaji> Yo gees
<earthmeLon> Hey guys!  I just installed Ubuntu on a dual monitor desktop.  I got my nvidia drivers installed, but my 720p TV resolution will not work correctly.  It shows off center, or to the left.  I have a black bar about 4 inches on the right hand side of my screen.  Any suggestions?
<waters33637> hey .. would changing vesa to intel in the xorg.conf file make it load the intel driver for my video card?
<electronicmaji> I got mes a image of ubuntu and i want to puts it on a usb drive to
<electronicmaji> how dosi do that
<bastid_raZor> earthmeLon; run gksudo nvidia-settings ..in that you should be able to move where the screens are.. like drag the position around
<waters33637> earthmelon: Use the remote on the tv .. i have to change the formate everytime i reboot ..
<bastid_raZor> s/are/around
<sagaci> how would i go about making my own ubuntu live cd with ubuntu restricted extras (flash and mp3 enabled)?
<creeed__> sorry my connection in unstable
<earthmeLon> bastid_raZor waters33637 Thank you.  I will try both of your suggestions.  In nvidia-settings, I don't see where I can actually move it around, but I will look harder
<creeed__>  I need an applet witch monitor the signal strength of my wifi except nm-applet, because i manage my wifi-connection with wpa_supplicant and not with NetworkManager
<creeed__> I will accept nm-applet if someone tell me how I can configure it to monitor wireless connections without NetworkManager
<yowshi> ghow do i find out exactly which kernel version i am using?
<bastid_raZor> earthmeLon; under X Server Display Configuration
<creeed__> yowshi, uname -a
<Flannel> yowshi: uname -r
<yowshi> thanks
<indus> uname -m
<waters33637> earthmelon: I have an rca .. and no matter what i do .. i have to click the format button everytime i reboot .. in linux and windows ... doesnt change .. just have to bring up the option ... I have never go anything to try and fix this .. being it's not a big problem for me ...
<earthmeLon> Yeah bastid_raZor, That's where I am at.  I only see the ability to change resolutions
<yowshi> frag it i will just put em all in the bloody bug report trim it up a bnit
<earthmeLon> waters33637: my monitor works perfectly under windows.  I will search for a format button on the tv
<bastid_raZor> earthmeLon; do you see Layout .. it should show two sets of screens.. i can click and drag them about
<earthmeLon> Yes, bastid_raZor but that is only to set relation to each other
<yowshi> oh wait the firt one covers tham all thyanks anyway
<earthmeLon> bastid_raZor: IE: one monitor is to the left or above another monitor
<Geometry> what is the emerald theme
<Geometry> what is the emerald theme manager
 * gartral suggest the drivers "Fix HDTV resolution" option if they have any
<bastid_raZor> earthmeLon; right, i had a black line on the 2nd monitor. by adjusting that it displayed correctly
<ActionParsnip> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<randabis> hmm..wonder if an emerald alternative will come around...
<safruhani> hi using 8.10 & gnome, how can i add a new desktop via menus?
<Geometry> i found this theme i like but i need to use emerald to install it
<bastid_raZor> earthmeLon; also you TV may have an adjustment.. like the other guy suggested.
<creeed__> Geometry, just get use of google -> http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/EmeraldThemeManager
<Xcell> Geometry-  its prolly an emerald only theme..
<indus> Geometry: emerald can be installed from synaptic
<Geometry> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Lowfat+Lefty+(cgwd+version)?content=77307
<Geometry> thats what i want
<indus> Geometry: that link says content not found
<Geometry> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Lowfat+Lefty+(Emerald+version)?content=77308
<Geometry> that is the right onw
<Xcell> same
<safruhani> i want one more desktop size, how can i add from menus?
<Geometry> wtf
<Geometry> and whats synaptic
<rodders> ok, I'm back ==> rsync & vfat, if anyone wants to know, check out this article: http://www.kylev.com/2005/03/29/rsync-and-vfat/
<bastid_raZor> safruhani; are you using compiz?
<Xcell> sys/admin/synaptic package manager
<safruhani> bastid_raZor: no
<earthmeLon> Yeah, bastid_raZor it doesn't seem to be solving my problem.  Thank you though
<safruhani> bastid_raZor: from gnome menus
<indus> Geometry: main menu>system>administration>synaptic package manager
<bastid_raZor> earthmeLon; good luck. wish i could have been more helpful.
<rodders> does anyone know how to remove joins and exits from xchat?
<safruhani> bastid_raZor: isn't it possible without compiz?
<Xcell> rodders-  right click on the room your in @ the tab
<bastid_raZor> safruhani; i'm sure it is. i use compiz which makes it a bit easier.. at times
<safruhani> ok thanks bastid_raZor
<earthmeLon> My secondary monitor is off center or shoved to the left, causing a black bar on the right.  Any ideas on how to solve this?  I have my nvidia drivers installed correctly
<rodders> xcell - nope, can't find that option anywhere
<Xcell> rodders-  do you have the full xchat installed?
<rodders> I'm using xchat-gnome
<indus> got a newer linux kernel yesterday for 9.04
<fosa> *hangs head*
<bastid_raZor> rodders; right click the channel name and uncheck show join/part messages
<indus> was it  a  fix for intel cardss?
<Xcell> thats why.. uninstall xchat-gnome and install full version from synaptic
<indus> Xcell: xchat-gnome is full version isnt it,thtas what iam using
<indus> Xcell: also its an officially supported package
<Xcell> no.. it has limited features
<safruhani> could someone say me how can i add a new desktop size via gnome menus?
<rodders> bastid - nope no such options on #ubuntu, I think xchat-gnome is dfferent
<bastid_raZor> rodders; very possible.
<indus> Xcell: what features
<Xcell> most
<rodders> let me try another chat prog, this is confusing
 * apap Καλή μου εξέταση...
<indus> Xcell: i have to know. cos iam using it now.
<Xcell> rodd just do the simple task i requested and you will have no problems
<^Phantom^> I some messed up my cursor.  I accidentally did Winkey+R to run something thinking i was in windoze, and now whenever i open a window the mouse moves to it.  And when I close one, it moves to the center of the desktop.  How can I reverse this?
<^Phantom^> somehow*
<Xcell> indus-  full version is not limited..
<rodders> now the full version is much better than xchat-gnome, thanks
<indus> Xcell: hmm lets see
<^Phantom^> I somehow messed up my cursor.  I accidentally did Winkey+R to run something thinking i was in windoze, and now whenever i open a window the mouse moves to it.  And when I close one, it moves to the center of the desktop.  How can I reverse this?
<indus> Xcell: what features
<Xcell> rodders-  google lemmings xchat scripts.. (if you want) install that and it has more features
<rodders> no need, dropping in here because i had a problem.  Usually just in the background
<Xcell> ok
<rodders> BTW rsync and vfat working well now
<indus> Xcell: ya you are right,wonder  why they have xchat-gnome
<^Phantom^> how do i stop the mouse from automatically centering itself on windows?
<rodders> let me remove xchat-gnome from the menus
<Xcell> indus-  its a simple scaled down version for beginners
<indus> but its enough for me - iam a beginner
<hugo> OK JUST WONDERING - who hates mac more than any other os? I DO!
<Xcell> lol
<rodders> hugo - same here
<hugo> you know they make a server platform!
<hugo> mac OS X SERVER
<^Phantom^> I somehow messed up my cursor.  I accidentally did Winkey+R to run something thinking i was in windoze, and now whenever i open a window the mouse moves to it.  And when I close one, it moves to the center of the desktop.  How can I reverse this?
<indus> iam still here
<fosa> omg
<indus> no quit
<fosa> java is working
<hugo> wow that must be shit
<fosa> i may just implode
<hugo> seriously I'm watching a video right now they're like "it's the most advanced kernel in the market"
<hugo> and they say it's so advanced because it supports network file sharing and netboot!
<hugo> Linux is LIGHTYEARS ahead
<CoJaBo-Aztec> lol
<indus> ^Phantom^: hi
<Geometry> i just installed emerald and imported the theme but it didnt change... am i missing something
 * ^Phantom^ waves... hello
<hugo> WOW IT RUNS APACHE WITH OTHER SERVICES AT THE SAME TIME!
<indus> Geometry: u need the compiz-fusion tray icon to switch
<hugo> AMAZING
<indus> hugo:the link please
<hugo> right here dude: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFIF2496Br0
<Geometry> i need the what/
<indus> Geometry: wait
<Geometry> ok
<^Phantom^> I somehow messed up my cursor.  I accidentally did Winkey+R to run something thinking i was in windoze, and now whenever i open a window the mouse moves to it.  And when I close one, it moves to the center of the desktop.  How can I reverse this?  It's starting to annoy me now... :(
<indus> Geometry: install the package compiz-icon
<indus> Geometry: sorry fusion icon
<indus> ^Phantom^: windows key + r?
<^Phantom^> yeagh
<Geometry> ok
<Geometry> im installing fusion
<Geometry> ok it is installed
<^Phantom^> like i click on the desktop and the mouse moves itself back to this window
<^Phantom^> basically it got a mind of its own
<indus> ^Phantom^: press the key again
<|Ryan> I need halp with installing Kubuntu 9.04 from the ISO - When i click the wubi in the Kubuntu 9.04 ISO, it comes up with the Ubuntu installer and when I click on the select desktop environment and click Kubuntu, it goes to the installation and downloads it all over again. Anyone know how I can resolve this?
<^Phantom^> it's doing it still, indus
<|Ryan> Me?
<waters33637> Hey ... xorg ... told me to ask you guys .. is the intel driver for 9.04 has a problem?
<indus> ^Phantom^: do a windows + shift + M
<^Phantom^> okay...
<^Phantom^> still doing it
<^Phantom^> grr
<hugo> hey guys listen to this from my CompTIA Network+ Study Guide:
<Geometry> indus i installed it should it be working now/
<lstarnes> !intel | waters33637
<ubottu> waters33637: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<troopperi> ^Phantom^: do you have compiz running?
<waters33637> !intel
<^Phantom^> um...lemme check
<^Phantom^> yeah
<indus> lstarnes: yesterday was a new kernel probably for intel but iam not sure
<troopperi> ^Phantom^: do you have compiz settings manager installed?
<indus> ^Phantom^: then you should disable it
<|Ryan> Can anyone help me?
<indus> ^Phantom^: do a ALT-SysRQ+k
<^Phantom^> don't see it
<hugo> A customer wanted a server capable of doing some file sharing.  The server had to be robust and capable of interacting with all of the companies windows clients.  They had the hardware but couldn't afford the windows 2000 server software.  The solution was to install Red Hat Linux and install samba
<bazhang> !ot > hugo
<ubottu> hugo, please see my private message
<quxinot> still fighting with samba myself ><
<troopperi> ^Phantom^: go synaptic and install it, after that you can setting your mouse at it
<waters33637> ok .. so intel video drivers do have some problem .. Hey im a newbie .. any one got some time to help me with a workaround?
<^Phantom^> oh yes i do have it installe3d
<^Phantom^> my bad
<|Ryan> Anyone?
<^Phantom^> is it mouse polling?
<indus> ryan
<Eloi> #ubuntu-fr
<jamiewan> can someone point me in the right direction as to an application that will play dvd's, ive tried brassero, movie player and they just dont work grrr
<jamiewan> using jaunty
<jamiewan> or a generic rip and play app
<indus> jamiewan: try VLC
<Titan8990> !vlc | jamiewan
<ubottu> jamiewan: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<jamiewan> thank you will have a look
<troopperi> ^Phantom^: i think is just "better zoomtool" or something like that
<troopperi> ^Phantom^: i tested it...
<^Phantom^> hmm?
<waters33637> ok .. i have use d/l the preview of the 2.8 intel drivers .. should i change my xorg.conf file to intel also .. from vesa?
<^Phantom^> did your mouse move automatically, troopperi ?
<bringmeasteak> would someone be so kind and test my shoutcast, and let me know if you hear music?? http://76.90.247.68:8000/listen.pls
<troopperi> ^Phantom^: yeah, and i press again win+r buttons and my desktop get zoomed very large...
<^Phantom^> so it's enhanced zoom desktop doing it?
<troopperi> ^Phantom^: yeah, and i think so
<roxie> is there a way to password protect folders?
<XDS2010> Exclusive tech co-op, buy in is >30$ USD http://tr.im/p1h1
<darkdelusions> sigh this intel audio chipset is about to drive me crazy
<^Phantom^> troopperi, yeah disabling that made it stop, it seems.
<^Phantom^> Thankies, :)
<XDS2010> darkdelusions: why?
<XDS2010> i have i hd
<troopperi> ^Phantom^: good to get problem solved :P
<^Phantom^> yeah, thank you :)
<bringmeasteak> hey who did it?
<XDS2010> < intel high def audio
<darkdelusions> XDS2010:  I thought I had it fixed where it would auto mute my speakers when I plugged in my headset then all of a sudden it stopped working
<roxie> is there a way to password protect certain folders??? i am using ubuntu netbook remix on dell mini 9 with runcore 64gb ssd and 2 gb ram
<XDS2010> darkdelusions: i wish mine worked like that
<Titan8990> roxie, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<XDS2010> your lucky
<darkdelusions> XDS2010: my still doesnt :)
<EricBlade> umm.. maybe dumb question.  I've got a box that is only recognising 32MB ram .. is there something I can do with a standard ubuntu disc to make it boot?
<darkdelusions> XDS2010: so we are in the same boat :)
<XDS2010> darkdelusions: i saw this before
<vatts> hi, what is that command which lists all infos about your ethernet/wireless PCI card?
<XDS2010> there is a fix on the forum
<vatts> (LOCO is sleeping :S)
<XDS2010> i WANT this bug
<^Phantom^> dude you can change all sorts of window animations
<^Phantom^> this is so cool, i never knew it was possible until i started messing around with this XD
<roxie> titan8990: wow thats a lot of stuff to learn. nm. i thought it would be easier than that...
<Flannel> vatts: lspci (and lsusb for usb stuff)
<XDS2010> I bet you never heard anyone say they wanted a bug before :P
<vatts> Flannel: not that, those wont tell me my dynamic ip (or?)
<XDS2010> ""03:13.18	darkdelusions	XDS2010: my still doesnt :)""
<vatts> i know there was sucha command :s
<XDS2010> ?
<roxie> they should have that feature built in, i guess not
<Flannel> vatts: Oh, you want your ip? ifconfig
<roxie> ty anyways
<vatts> ty^^
<piclez> sorry again how to see free disk space?
<vatts> wtf
<XDS2010> darkdelusions:  i don't understand that
<vatts> dapper doesn't know that cmd, Flannel
<vatts> :S
<vatts> dapper is teh only one which goes on that mother board
<vatts> - " "
<vatts> because that mobo has ISA rails
<Flannel> vatts: Of course, that'll give you your network IP, if you've got a router, that'll be a 192.168.* IP, you'll need to get your external IP if you're looking for that (from whatismyip.com or the like)
<vatts> NO
<Flannel> vatts: Yes, dapper knows that command.
<vatts> my internal ip
<vatts> ^^
<vatts> ipconfig
<darkdelusions> XDS2010: It should be as simple as going into the alsabase,conf and adding options snd-hda-intel model=3stack-dig position_fix=0 probe_mask=1 but as always ubuntu likes to give me hell :)
<Flannel> vatts: ifconfig
<vatts> ah
<vatts> xD
<^Phantom^> dude these animations are AWESOME!!!
 * vatts failed at Fri Jun 19 09:16:37
<XDS2010> i gtg
<XDS2010> ill talk to you all later
<ozzloy> my webcam that used to work no longer works.  i have a lenovo x200.  all i can find on the web is "works for me"  can i get some help?
<XDS2010> anyone here from asia by the way ?
<XDS2010> or near asia ?
<bazhang> !ot > XDS2010
<ubottu> XDS2010, please see my private message
<indus> asl please
<XDS2010> bazhang:  im researching the origins of ubuntu this is not OT
<indus> XDS2010: this is a channel primarily for support thats what he means
<kraut> moin
<Flannel> XDS2010: This channel is just for support, #ubuntu-offtopic is a much better question for non-support ("about ubuntu" questions)
<indus> XDS2010: other discussions can be had in #ubuntu-offtopic
<indus> or listen to a mod :D
<vatts> ty doubletime Flannel
<EricBlade> oh, sweet, the kernel loads with 48mb ..  I think that's as far as I can go with this ..
<EricBlade> is there any possibility, that even though this ancient piece of crap's bios doesn't return the full amount of ram, I can still maybe use a command line parameter to tell it, and it'll maybe use it?
<XDS2010> Exclusive tech co-op, buy in is >30$ USD http://tr.im/p1h1
<dROg> hey there, anybody on ?
<dROg> having some problems with pidgin ....
<mower26> Everytime I try to enable twinview in my nividia x server setting it crashed my panel and I lose my menus, any help appreciated
<rbo_> hello! cron is not started for some reason after reboot under Ubuntu Server. It's not even listed by rcconf tool...
<zetheroo> why is it that when I use a USB card reader to mount a SD card its read only, but when I use the same SD card in my internal SD card reader its read and write ?
<mower26> any help would be appreciated
<bazhang> mower26, this is for twinscreens?
<oosiris> hey guys.. not sure if this is the right place to ask this question but kindly help
<oosiris> my firefox on ubuntu runs very slow
<bazhang> !xrandr | mower26
<ubottu> mower26: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<indus> oosiris: so does mine
<oosiris> slower then they way it runs on windows..
<oosiris> any idea why>
<mower26> yes twin screens
<indus> oosiris: yes its a fact it runs better on windows , no idea why though
<oosiris> and how it can be improved.. or its just something that we have to "live with"
<mower26> cheers I'll have a look
<bazhang> mower26, check the xrandr link above :)
<indus> oosiris: well,it was good before,then it got worse,but i believe with the newer firefox 3.5 things should be better
<oosiris> If I am not wrong 3.5 has a beta.
<oosiris> have u tried that .. does it work better?
<indus> oosiris: i have it in jaunty
<oosiris> is it stable for use?
<indus> oosiris: not much so cant say, i need to try again,but you can try yourself too
<oosiris> sure will do
<oosiris> thanks
<indus> oosiris: well ,its not really a beta
<EricBlade> ubuntu install disc, how to add command line parameters for the kernel, besides the ones that it has in it's very small and useless menu?
<oosiris> btw..how is chromium browser in Linux?
<indus> dont know that one
<oosiris> okie
<Flannel> EricBlade: f4 or f5 or something will allow you to modify them (advanced options? the verbage keeps changing)
<oosiris> let me try that out
<oosiris> and see.
<indus> oosiris: for now,its called the shiretoko web browser :)
<indus> ff 3.5
<EricBlade> flannel: the help file says F6, but F6 just gives me ACPI on/off and APIC on/off, and "Free Software Only"
<Flannel> EricBlade: Well, I can't imagine they removed it, but I also haven't booted a recent liveCD.  F7?  Expert options or something?
<Flannel> EricBlade: oh, try f4
<basheer> hi
<EricBlade> oh, lol, if you just start typing something besides F-keys, it adds it to the command line
<Nickxm> register <password>
<Nickxm> hmm
<vatts> ? :)
<lstarnes> Nickxm: you are doing that wrong
<Flannel> Nickxm: /msg nickserv register password
<oosiris> @indus shiretoko ?
<Nickxm> Ah, alright. I was testing it xD I just got this :3
<lstarnes> Nickxm: see /msg nickserv help register and http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<vatts> x)
<indus> oosiris: yes its beta 4 now, use it,but it has bugs
<Nickxm> Thank you :)
<indus> oosiris: cant save a file it downloaded i hear
<^Phantom^> lol the guy on tv is eating dog biscuits <_<
<Nickxm> I'm watching Mythbusters here
<^Phantom^> Speeders
<vatts> MyTHBUSTERS!!!
<Nickxm> Lol
 * vatts goes to Nickxm to see them
<^Phantom^> this tv i'm using doesn't pick up the discovery channel :(
<Nickxm> Boo at no discovery channel
<vatts> bbl
<vatts> chopping grass :S
<BuFF> does anybody know a good intro tutorial of using kismet ?
<jemi> where i can get all the plugins for eclipse...
<Nickxm>      /msg nickserv set hidemail on
<Nickxm> errr
<jemi> join #ubuntu
<eross> remember sonique? is there such a skinnable player for ubuntu?
<Nickxm> :) Off to mess around more on this new lil netbook. See you all tomorrow
<eross> my razor mouse finally works in jaunty :)
<arshadsiddiqui> hi
<eross> just upgraded the linux kernel via apt, hope it all works when i reboot later :/
<darkdelusions> I truely hate my laptop
<gggg> darkdelusions, why do you hate?
<darkdelusions> This sound is an evil spawn of satan :)
<darkdelusions> err
<^Phantom^> i mean we get discovery channel
<darkdelusions> sound card that is
<user6> hei.... paste bin for images?
<gggg> darkdelusions, what's the brand?
<^Phantom^> erm, that was way late >_> sorry
<domino14> for CHRIST'S sake how hard is it to get sound working correctly? i'm trying to get hydrogen and rhythmbox to play at the same time and it won't do it, i have to restart the program
<gggg> darkdelusions, what type of err
<domino14> using alsa drivers
<domino14> why does this still not work properly? i've had this problem since like 2001
<ideamonk> can anyone share his experience using ubuntu on latest Macbook Pro
<darkdelusions> Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<domino14> someone fix sound!!!!
<darkdelusions> Using the a the real tech alc1200 codec
<zetheroo> ﻿why is it that when I use a USB card reader to mount a SD card its read only, but when I use the same SD card in my internal SD card reader its read and write ?
<gggg> darkdelusions, search in ubuntuforums.org
<darkdelusions> I have :)
<^Phantom^> what's the offtopic channel name again please
<Flannel> ^Phantom^: #ubuntu-offtopic
<lstarnes> ^Phantom^: #ubuntu-offtopic
<darkdelusions> gggg: it works but i am trying to get the speakers to mute when i plug my headset in
<darkdelusions> I thought I had it fixed then well it stoped working :(
<^Phantom^> Flannel, lstarnes thankies :D
<domino14> someone please make it so i can play sound from two differnt programs at once, is it really that hard? what is wrong with alsa?
<gggg> darkdelusions, post your problem in ubuntuforums.org,
<livingdaylight> kann mir jemand sagen wie man .7z files öffnet?
<Flannel> !de | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<livingdaylight> cannen one say me how open .7z ?
<domino14> someone please tel me what to do
<domino14> how do i get hydrogen and rhythmbox to play sound at the same time?
<ziroday> livingdaylight: install the p7zip-full package
<Flannel> livingdaylight: 7zip is in the repos, p7zip
<livingdaylight> thank you Ubunteros!
<tgpraveen> livingdaylight: install 7-zip
<livingdaylight> you are the best !
<xukun> I have a avi file which plays fine but there is no sound.  is it possible to see what the sound format is?
<domino14> if no one helps me i'll buy windows!
<darkdelusions> gggg: Done that :) about 2 weeks ago i thought I had it fixed then all of a sudden it seems to have stopped working
<livingdaylight> Tina Turner dedicated the song "Simply the best to #Ubuntu"
<roxie> im using ubuntu netbook remix on dell mini 9 with 64gb runcore ssd and 2 gb ram. is there a way to defragment my drive? do i need to?
<domino14> quick before it's too late
<numerouno> some1 can help me?
<numerouno> i cant install realplayer
<gggg> xukun, System>Preferences>Sound
<numerouno> i cant play any .mp3 and .avi files
<xukun> gggg, that is not it. I have sound working but not on this one avi file
<[Gloom]> hi there
<domino14> ok off to install windows
<numerouno> hurmm
<linxeh> domino14: enjoy
<gggg> xukun, sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<domino14> at least it'll have SOUND
<gggg> numerouno, sudo apt-get install smplayer
<gggg> numerouno, sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<MIETHA> bandung
<[Gloom]> My 9.04 has gone willd, and now it likes to boot the system using the "performance" cpu freq profile, instead the "ondemand" that it has been using at boot since I installed. Any idea how to change the default governor that ubuntu jaunty uses at start?
<MIETHA> aii yang mau curhat tlp w
<pixel> how to make sidebar in ubuntu 9.04?
<numerouno> gggg : couldnt find package
<numerouno> for both command
<gggg> numerouno, which package?
<tannersummers_> the firewall built into ubuntu how do i trun it on?
<domino14> lol the new linux kernel fixed it
<domino14> thank you developers, after 18 years
<ply> ¶¼µ½ÁË
<ohellyeah70> can anyone tell me why pidgin won't connect to my yahoo messenger?
<gggg> numerouno, read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
<l0_tex> ohellyeah70 put in the ip address instead of the server name give me a sec and I'll get you the ip of the server
<ohellyeah70> ty!
<l0_tex> 66.163.181.179 try that it worked for me
<myxo> hey guys, i have a screenshot related to a virtualbox problem i'm having, think anyone would have a look at it ?
<l0_tex> what problem are you having?
<myxo> i deleted the virtual drive and am not sure how to recreate one, it says it already exists
<vatts> grass chopped
<vatts> :D
<l0_tex> never seen that one
<l0_tex> ohellyeah let me know if that works for you
<ohellyeah70> tex, that gose where it says "pager server?
<myxo> i'll post a link to the screenshot, it has a bit of an arguement between me and a girl on it lol
<myxo> but w/e, too lazy to edit
<jemi> i need the plugin org.eclipse.wst.sse.core for eclipse
<myxo> http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/9971/screenshot23.png
<myxo> funny little snippet huh? lol
<myxo> WoW in the background, arguing with someone and running VBox
<volandkh> wubi hung when it creates the virtual disks. What is it?
<myxo> wubi?
<limgong> Where does one go to ask a question?
<myxo> i think i created the error
<ohellyeah70> you there IO_Tex?
<myxo> i was deleting old snapshots and virtual drives i didn't use anymore
<myxo> and now i have this problem
<l0_tex> yes it goes where it says pager server sorry wife was talking to me
<ohellyeah70> np.
<CodeWar> whats the recommended way to trace on ubuntu? strace is fine but I  have to start that process not trace a running pid
<vatts> 1 tech q: why does apt locks file so i cant install some prog and uninstall someprog2 at same time?
<ohellyeah70> nope, didn't work. >.<
<bazhang> vatts, only one instance will run at a time
<vatts> bazhang: i know this, but why, what is the reason for this security lock?
<l0_tex> oh and then disable the acct and then enable it
<l0_tex> sorry forgot that one been a long night for me
<ohellyeah70> no change. O_o
<[Gloom]> brb
<l0_tex> there is a list of the servers ip address let me find it for you
<limgong> Pardon me, but I have an odd little problem.  It seems when I start ubuntu in anything other than safe modem, nothing loads and I get what appears to be blue plaid matrix lines moving up my screen.  Sorry to interrupt, but i would like to figure out how to fix this.
<bob_rock> What is the easiest way to share drive D or E between Ubuntu workstation?
<l0_tex> sometimes if the server is full you cannot connect
<l0_tex> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090617171643AA8LFyw this has all the server ip address listed
<bob_rock> What is the easiest way to share drive D or E between Ubuntu workstation?
<ohellyeah70> sweet I got it to work!
<ohellyeah70> I had to redo login name, the first one worked. >)
<bob_rock> What is the easiest way to share drive D or E between Ubuntu workstation?
<l0_tex> cool
<bob_rock> What is the easiest way to share drive D or E between Ubuntu workstation?
<ohellyeah70> also, I can't get the system to utilize my SB5100 cable modem by usb, any ideas?
<l0_tex> there seems to be a bug in the pidgin yahoo according to what i've read so far have not looked at it too much
<bob_rock> What is the easiest way to share drive D or E between Ubuntu workstation?
<Flannel> !nfs | bob_rock
<lstarnes> !repeat | bob_rock
<ubottu> bob_rock: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<ubottu> bob_rock: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<indus> limgong:
<ohellyeah70> I looked on the net but I can't find a driver for the modem for usb for ubuntu.
<bob_rock> Thanks ubottu
<mobi-sheep> l0_tex: Join #pidgin and read the topic.
<bob_rock> thanks Flannel
<tannersummers_> guys during booth shows 2 ubuntu with diffrenet kernal versions, how could i remove the old from list
<C4colo> tannersummers_: I leave both in there in case I need to boot to the older kernel
<tannersummers_> but lets say i dont, how can i remove it?
<ohellyeah70> nono, I mean I'm trying to use my cable modem with a usb rather than an ethernet cable but I can't find a driver.
<l0_tex> thanks mobi like i said I havn't been paying much attention to it I found a way to connect and read a little bit been too busy with other stuff going on
<C4colo> ohellyeah70: why would you do that?
<l0_tex> will keep this in mind will come in handy
<vito_> qui si parla solo in inglese?
<C4colo> tannersummers_: search for editing grub ... but make sure you know what you are doing before you do it ... breaking grub will break your ability to boot
<ohellyeah70> cable guy said my modem can run my comp via usb and my xbox 360 by ethernet at the same time, kinda jurry rig to I upgrade this comp with my new parts and can setup a router.
<tannersummers_> ok ill google it
<C4colo> ohellyeah70: it can also run your computer via ethernet and your xbox via ethernet
<vegombrei> hi i cant seem to get my bluetooth headphones to work with ubuntu, can someone help me fix this?
<C4colo> ... it's called an ethernet switch
<ohellyeah70> modem only has one ethernet port. T_T
<C4colo> usb connectivity for cable modems is crazy
<C4colo> yea, but an ethernet switch has many
<C4colo> it wouldn't be much of a switch if it only had one port
<ohellyeah70> was just hopeing, I'd rather wait till I get the rest of my parts together for that.
<C4colo> I never use the usb port on a dsl/cable modem
<C4colo> just a pain in the ass
<C4colo> even on windows where you have drivers available ... it's still no fun
<vatts> C4colo: you are doing it right!
<C4colo> I love when they say "put this CD in first" ... why?
<ohellyeah70> also how do I find out what type of videocard is in this comp in ubuntu? a friend gave me this relic, just wanna find out cus I'm send the card to a friend when I get my new one.
<C4colo> ohellyeah70: is it a physical card? or onboard?
<ohellyeah70> physical.
<C4colo> it should say on the card itself, if not you can usually look it up by the FCC ID
<lyrae> gnome panel (taskbar) froze. how do i restore it?
<ohellyeah70> if I knew where that was, this is my first time useing linux. >.<
<limgong> Does anyone know how to get the bbc radio "listen again" online player to work.  I have heard there is a pluggin but for the life of me I cant remember what it was.
<tgpraveen> vegombrei: it will work in karmic
<ohellyeah70> downloaded windows 7, wish I could install it and get rid of this damn ubuntu. >.>
<C4colo> ohellyeah70: it is usually a sticker, sometimes with a barcode
<ubuntistas> the latest ubuntu version?
<C4colo> you may have to remove it from the chassis
<tgpraveen> 9.10 not working right now in jautny without too many hacks
<tgpraveen> though you might want to try with fedora 11
<ohellyeah70> was hopeing to avoaid that. xD oh well, god I miss windows. >.<
<e1luca> hi. my pidgin on Ubuntu 9.04 stopped connecting to yahoo account. what can I do?
<C4colo> heh, that just means you haven't used linux long enough
<limgong> Or, ripped out enough hair to get it to work well.
<C4colo> I just moved my windows desktop into the back room with the servers, I just use rdesktop to connect to it so I can run outlook on it
<ohellyeah70> I can't even run WoW on it!
<C4colo> checking out virtualbox
<C4colo> who would want to run WoW?
<ohellyeah70> um, people who play it? O_o
<C4colo> reddit/slashdot wastes enough of my time as it is
<vegombrei> tgpraveen: what is karmic?
<limgong> a microphone in an autombile
<C4colo> vegombrei: it is a version
<lyrae> gnome panel (taskbar) froze. how do i restore it?
<vegombrei> C4colo: version of what?
<C4colo> ubuntu
<tgpraveen> vegombrei: next ubuntu version ckoming in oct  this yr
<mobi-sheep> lyrae: killall gnome-panel ?
<C4colo> gutsy gibbon, hardy herron
<tgpraveen> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<C4colo> karmic something-starting-with-k
<lyrae> mobi-sheep: will that restore it?
<C4colo> ah koala
<mobi-sheep> lyrae: That'll kill off and restart.
<C4colo> there you go
<lyrae> mobi-sheep: thank youuu
<mobi-sheep> lyrae: Welcome.
<C4colo> rebooting and installing 8.04 ... you won't see me chat since mIRC is on my windows machine using rdesktop
<C4colo> bbiab
<ohellyeah70> I see so many irc rooms, but majority of them people don't talk and they don't respond, why is that anyway?
<dragon_> yeah
<mobi-sheep> ohellyeah70: They like to watch you.
<vegombrei> tgpraveen: so you're saying i wont be able to get my bluetooth headphones to work until the new ubuntu release is it?
<tgpraveen> ohellyeah70: people just conenct and then do their
<tgpraveen> work till some intresting discussion pops up
<limgong> They have become one with the program.  They are speaking, but it is in binary code in the medians of the chat.
<ohellyeah70> lol
<tgpraveen> and usually people connect to many channels at same time
<ohellyeah70> anyone seen a room for SureQualityRadio?
<tgpraveen> vegombrei: well if you want to do a lot of command line hacks and stuff and all you might get it to work but in next version it will work out of box in easy to you se
<tgpraveen> use manner so I suggest you wait a few months
<Myrtti> ohellyeah70: /msg alis help
<dragon_> !ot | ohellyeah70
<ubottu> ohellyeah70: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tgpraveen> though fedora 11 out now has some experimental support for it . so if eager give it a try onlivecd
<vegombrei> well does anyone know how to make bluetooth headphones work with ubuntu's current release?
<tgpraveen> !fedora
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<dragon_> !bluetooth | vegombrei
<ubottu> vegombrei: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<ohellyeah70> are any of the other versions of ubunty better then the one I'm useing?
<oenone1> hellow
<limgong> doubtful
<dragon_> ohellyeah70: what version are you using?
<tgpraveen> !empathy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about empathy
<ohellyeah70> useing ubuntu jaunty I think.
<Cybertinus> hello
<dragon_> ohellyeah70: that's the latest one
<ohellyeah70> kk
<ohellyeah70> well time to turn in, night all.
<Cybertinus> I'm planning on installing Ubuntu NBR on my Asus Eee 901
<Cybertinus> but atm I don't have an USB-stick with me
<gerardagda> hi guys, i got a big problem, oahm my pc is working fine beforee then i didnt used it for about 2 weeks then when i returned, it got uber slow...i dont know what had happened, tahm when booting, its fine just like before but when it comes to the gnome part and the running of applications it slows down...do you have any ideas or suggestions on how can i solve this without reformatting again?
<Cybertinus> I do have an SD-card here, so I can boot the installer. But I also want to install Ubuntu NBR on a different SD-card
<Cybertinus> will it work if I boot the installer from SD-card 1 and give an option to load everything into RAM, remove the SD-card, put in SD-card 2 and then press the install button?
<limgong> HOLY F-ING PEACE IT WORKS
<gerardagda> ahm this is pc is built for cash-register use, so i dont know how anything on how can i change its hardware part
<dragon_> Cybertinus: that doesn't sound feasible
<dragon_> Cybertinus: how do you plan to load everything to RAM?
<dragon_> gerardagda: is your PC downloading upgrades and installing them in the background?
<limgong> the bbc iplayer just works right off the bat holy crap.
<Cybertinus> dragon_: at the bootprompt of the LiveCD, I enter the option to load everything into RAM (Knoppix has that option, just like Gentoo ;), so I think Ubuntu does too :) )
<dragon_> gerardagda: go to a terminal and type `top` to see which application is slowing it down
<limgong> I'm in heaven.
<gerardagda> dragon_, what do you mean by background??
<gerardagda> okey
<Titan8990> Cybertinus, you might be able to pull the cd on the minimal install disc, it doesnt use the media after boot
<Titan8990> !minimal | Cybertinus
<ubottu> Cybertinus: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Cybertinus> Titan8990: ok, that sounds like an idea. And I can use that one to install Ubuntu NBR?
<dragon_> Cybertinus: if you have access to another machine, i'll suggest using that to install Ubuntu NBR to an SD card
<Cybertinus> dragon_: I've got an Vista laptop also available
<yaris123456789> hey guys in phpmyadmin it says table is "in use" ????
<WeazelON> hey guys, can someone please offer a good player that shows lyrics automatically as the song plays ?
<Cybertinus> dragon_: but that is a good idea. I boot the Ubuntu NBR installation iso in VMWare, and then install everything on the SD-card
<yaris123456789> hey guys in phpmyadmin it says table is "in use" ????
<naftilos76> Hi guys, does anybody know an app that synchronises folders/files between two locations?
<hotspeedBOPM> which webbrowser is most compatible in the world
<dragon_> Cybertinus: Go for it
<limgong> firefox currently i belive
<dragon_> !repeat > yaris123456789
<ubottu> yaris123456789, please see my private message
<danielecr> grep over ssh in emacs ?
<dragon_> !ot > yaris123456789
<yaris123456789> nvm fixed
<dragon_> hotspeedBOPM: compatible with what?
<Guest11256> hello - which linux-system would you prefer to build ub a computing-cluster (need not be graphical)
<Cybertinus> dragon_: yeah, downloading the NBR image now (why is that an .img file, not an .iso? :/)
<hotspeedBOPM> limgong firefox won't work in winME; i just tried
<limgong> ah
<dragon_> Guest11256: Ubuntu Server
<nztal> WeazelON, i believe amarok, has a lyrics function, if you navigate to that tab.  i've not used it for some time though i do believe it has that capability
<dragon_> !server > Guest11256
<ubottu> Guest11256, please see my private message
<limgong> i thought you meant with just sites
<yaris123456789> god these ubottu is damn annoying
<naftilos76> Does anybody know an app that synchronises folders/files between two locations?
<hotspeedBOPM> limgong i see
<WeazelON> nztal:  for some reason i can't seem to work songs on amarok 2... too many errors all the time and crashing.
<yaris123456789> you could help ppl rather than sending these annoying pm
<hotspeedBOPM> which webbrowser is most compatible with OS/devices
<dragon_> rsync | naftilos76
<danielecr> naf capistrano
<dragon_> !rsync | naftilos76
<ubottu> naftilos76: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<limgong> In that case, I am not the one to ask.
<naftilos76> Thanks!
<Guest11256> dragon_ i planned the cluster-computers without hdd so the system should be bootable through network so it'll good when it's only the most important which has to be booted
<nztal> WeazelON, i've not used it for sometime myself, can't help you there, maybe someone else can.
<WeazelON> nztal:  i hope so.. thanks
<limgong> However, I am confused.  Are you running WindowsME for some reason?
<yaris123456789> ignored
<dragon_> !troll | yaris123456789
<ubottu> yaris123456789: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubotu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<vatts_> which command can i use to see how big is my HDD?
<hotspeedBOPM> limgong not as main computer, but in VM
<limgong> I see.
<dragon_> vatts_: df
<vatts_> ty dragon_
<indus> hi
<limgong> So you are trying to run a web browser in a windows ME machine.
<indus> limgong: so u solved ur problem?
<imagitronics> hey all. I have a Matrox TripleHead2Go, unfortunately, it doesn't display my BIOS or anything (meaning it bypasses grub) so I can't boot Ubuntu. Is there like a windows utility or something that I can run that will force my computer to boot Ubuntu the next-time only?
<danielecr> how to open emacs dired on ssh and execute grep in that dir ????
<limgong> Nope, but I have discovered ubuntu features that have distracted me
<indus> cool
<WeazelON> hey guys, can someone please offer a good player that shows lyrics automatically as the song plays ?
<arvind_khadri> WeazelON, use screenlets and then get lyrics screenlet from gnome-look.org
<dragon> imagitronics: are you sure the BIOS is not displayed?
<imagitronics> dragon: yeah, my screens are completely black (power save mode) until the windows logo comes up
<dragon> imagitronics: windows vista?
<limgong> If i may, repeat my origional problem for you indus.  I seem to get a sort of blue plaid scroll up my screen when i start ubuntu in normal instead of safe mode.  It does not go away or change.  Nor, does ubuntu load at all when it does this.
<imagitronics> dragon: XP
<WeazelON> i'm not familier with "screenlets" how do i get that?
<hotspeedBOPM> can somebody help me
<arvind_khadri> WeazelON, just apt-get install it
<dragon> imagitronics: windows has probably rewritten your MBR
<hotspeedBOPM> how do i enable "ssh server" in ubuntu-desktop
<WeazelON> aight cool i'll do it now thanks
<nztal> does setting up a computer cluster, through say, ubuntu server, require manually compiling your own kernel ?  i've heard of a number of live cd's that automate "instant-grid"
<indus> limgong: hmm do you get a booting screen with a progress bar before this happens?
<dragon> imagitronics: did you install Windows AFTER Ubuntu?
<Myrtti> hotspeedBOPM: install it.
<arvind_khadri> hotspeedBOPM, install it
<limgong> nope not at all.
<Titan8990> hotspeedBOPM, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<imagitronics> dragon: neg. It's still there. If I unhook the triplehead2go, I can get to grub and boot linux (but with only the one monitor)
<indus> limgong: i mean this happens after grub boot loader asks you to boot?
<imagitronics> dragon: requires me to crawl under the desk to unhook it before I plan to use linux
<limgong> screen just goes black and then, WOMP, blue plaid.
<Unislash> anyone know the run command to allocate the amount of memory you give to a java executable?
<indus> limgong: iam wanting to know at which stage exactly it happens
<vigo> imagitronics: computerhope.com may have the answer, it sounds like what dragon is saying though, MBR is not recognizing the GRUB.
<limgong> hmmm.
<gerardagda> dragon, currently the xorg is at the topmost of the output of the "top", but how will i know who consumes the most of my memory, is it by MEM%?
<limgong> Right after the boot screen with the many choices.
<shunobies> Does anyone here know how to get Quick Synergy to work?
<imagitronics> vigo: it is recognizing grub. It's just that when I have the three monitors all connected I can't "see" it to select Linux
<indus> limgong: hmm but it does boot into safe mode?
<shunobies> I have been playing with it all night and no luck
<hotspeedBOPM> titan8990  you mean sshserver is not installed by default?
<limgong> Indeed, that is what i am talking to you on.
<imagitronics> vido / dragon: If I boot into Linux and then set Linux as the default boot option, it iwll boot linux fine
<Titan8990> hotspeedBOPM, no, only the client
<indus> limgong: please highlight my name when u address me or i might miss the message
<indus> limgong:
<limgong> sorry.
<indus> limgong:
<imagitronics> dragon vido: set linux as default in /boot/grub/menu.lst I should have specified
<indus> np
<limgong> test
<dragon> imagitronics: best is to pretend that something is on screen, and hit the keys as you would do if display was there
<indus> type my name and use tab to auto complete
<imagitronics> dragon: I tried, I think my timing is off :)
<hotspeedBOPM> i know what "apt-get install openssh-server" is but what is "sudo"
<indus> type in then tab and see what happens
<limgong> indus, test
<indus> kkk
<Titan8990> !sudo | hotspeedBOPM
<ubottu> hotspeedBOPM: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<vigo> imagitronics: Oh, ok, that sounds more like a Hardware than software corruption or goof, try it with one Monitor, then add one, rinse and repeat.
<limgong> indus, there i think i got it
<shunobies> Does anyone have any experience with Quick Synergy?
<indus> limgong: safe mode works?do u reach a desktop?
<dragon> gerardagda: you're looking for CPU usage in `top`. Try changing the sort order.
<imagitronics> vigo: yep, works fine with one monitor, I guess the problem is triplehead specific, but I can't find any info on it
<gerardagda> dragon, how?
<imagitronics> vigo: I guess the triplehead is trying to be cute by not showing you the bios screen or any "startup" information
<limgong> indus, oh yes.  I get a screen that says fix somthing or nother, and boot in normal and such like that.
<dragon> gerardagda: F for sort order, h for help
<indus> limgong: what graphics card do u have
<Jemima> hi
<vigo> imagitronics: computerhope.com or tomshardware.com may be of more help, also the forums or #hardware.
<imagitronics> so, that's why I was asking, is there a utility on the windows side that will allow you to run it and then force the computer to boot linux another time
<indus> !hi | Jemima
<ubottu> Jemima: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<limgong> indus, would me saying ati mobility radeon 9000 answer that question?
<imagitronics> I come from a mac background, and I have a utility in MacOS that lets you choose which OS will be booted the net time you boot
<indus> limgong: yes
<Amit_mishra> USB 3.0 support to arrive first on Linux            http://techfancy.blogspot.com/2009/06/usb-30-support-to-arrive-first-on-linux.html
<imagitronics> something like that for Windows (or Linux) would be fantastic
<limgong> indus, oh good.
<vigo> imagitronics: sounds like a fun project, I am going to have to play with that one myself.
<indus> limgong: did you check in menu >system>administration>hardware drivers?
<indus> !ATI
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<limgong> indus, For what exactly?
<limgong> indus, the drivers?
<gerardagda> dragon, i've already closed the "firefox" but why is it still in there?
<indus> limgong: ubuntu installs the ati drivers for u and you can check if its enabled in there
<imagitronics> vigo: now that I think of it, from the Linux side it would be easy, just a sed script to modify /boot/grub/menu.lst for the windows partition next time
<dragon> limgong: start diagnosing with the X server's log
<imagitronics> vigo: but I wouldn't know how to go about setting it back from the windows side
<dragon> limgong: `less /var/log/Xorg.0.log`
<dragon> gerardagda: it takes a while to go away
<pvh_sa|wrk> hey there.. i'm trying to see my bluetooth phone from ubuntu 9.04 - i can see the bluetooth dongle (hcitool devlist) but when i do hcitool scan I get 'Inquiry failed: Connection timed out' - any ideas??
<Guest81581> limgong, you can check if your driver is installed properly by issuing glxgears ang glxinfo
<lorenzo> join #ubuntuit
<dragon> !bluetooth | pvh_sa|wrk
<ubottu> pvh_sa|wrk: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<hotspeedBOPM> what is the difference between?  "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"   "su root | password | apt-get install openssh-server"
<indus> limgong: type this in terminal ... glxinfo | grep ati
<limgong> Guest81581, just type that in the terminal?
<dragon> hotspeedBOPM: functionally, none.
<mvilleneuve> hello
<indus> limgong: i suggest you first check in hardware drivers ,its easiest way
<tassos> greetings...
<tannersummers> how can I change my splash screen?
<dragon> !splash | tannersummers
<ubottu> tannersummers: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<vigo> imagitronix: That would or could be a bash script, try fred langa or something like that, you could bash that, @echo 'do this' @echo 'do that', @echo 'forget input from BIOS' and like that, is fun stuff.
<limgong>  GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer,
<limgong>     GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory,
<limgong>     GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory,
<limgong>     GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate,
<limgong>     GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate,
<FloodBot2> limgong: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<the-alchemist> Where is the right place to set LC_COLLATE?
<tassos> Can anyone help, I am trying to setup emacs as a python editor with tab-completion.....
<Myrtti> hotspeedBOPM: the fact that you shouldn't use root account
<limgong> sorry bout that
<vigo> !pastebin | limgong
<ubottu> limgong: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<limgong> understood
<dragon> the-alchemist: ~/.bashrc
<tannersummers> !gnome-splashscreen-manager
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<meho_r> hotspeedBOPM: sudo gives you temporary root privileges, you stay as "normal" user after the operation. With "su" you become root until you explicitely give up of privileges
<dragon> !botabuse > tannersummers
<tannersummers> how do i install ti :S
<ubottu> tannersummers, please see my private message
<dragon> tannersummers: install what?
<skylarsaveland> grep -r max_length * | grep  ..... what can I put there to capture any integer from 10-199?
<the-alchemist> dragon: thanks, I'll try again (maybe I did it wrong before)
<tannersummers> the app it says to use splash screens
<mvilleneuve> I'm having an issue while installing ubuntu (8.10 or 9.04): the PC completely freezes during the "scanning disks" phase (on a new PC with an Asus P5Q motherboard) - any idea about this?
<limgong> indus, did you get any of that before i crapped out
<hotspeedBOPM> meho_r  i see:   how do i tell "after using sudo" root privilege is over
<tassos> emacs - python tab completion.....plz help...
<MichalPenka> hello community, I've got problem with cron running in ltsp client...could you please help?
<MichalPenka> cron runs, crontab -l (for root) shows: 53 10 * * 1-5 /sbin/halt (I want it to halt at 10:53)
<indus> limgong: use paste
<vigo> tannersummers: Look at usplash?
<indus> !paste | limgong
<ubottu> limgong: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<indus> paste it there and give us the url
<tannersummers> iv been trying im getting lot of mix results. then found one but wont even show up
<meho_r> hotspeedBOPM: It is :-) Look after your name in Terminal, there should be the dollar sign ($)
<indus> limgong: type this in terminal ... glxinfo | grep render
<indus> use paste
<limgong> http://paste.ubuntu.com/199050/
<dragon> tannersummers: sudo apt-get install gnome-splashscreen-manager
<pvh_sa|wrk> dragon, 'hcitool scan' is part of the BluetoothSetup documentation. My point is that 'hcitool scan' results in a timeout - so what to do now???
<meho_r> hotspeedBOPM: If you stayed root, instead of dollar sign there will be #
<tannersummers> ok let me try
<indus> limgong: type this in terminal ... glxinfo | grep render
<Cry__Baby> I updated Ubuntu, and rebooted, and now my screen is half size.  What can I do?  Because when I choose a different resolution, I cannot even see the sys tray etc
<limgong> indus, did
<limgong> indus, one moment
<Cry__Baby> anyone help pls?
<hotspeedBOPM> after i did "sudo | password"  it doesn't ask for password anymore when i do sudo again;  how do i make it to ask password again
<indus> limgong: no that was with ati , now try with render
<MichalPenka> anybody running cron?
<dragon> pvh_sa|wrk: keep searching the forums, and if you think it's a problem with the software, file a bug
<meho_r> hotspeedBOPM: The point of sudo is that you are never root except for running the task at hand after which you are automatically "normal" user again
<limgong> indus, just putting in the bin
<limgong> indus, http://paste.ubuntu.com/199051/
<tannersummers> i choose a splahs (.so) but programjust clsoe and nothign happens
<mvilleneuve> in Ubiquity "scanning disks" fails (hangs), although the disk is correctly recognized and partitions can be created and mounted normally
<mvilleneuve> :(
<dragon> tannersummers: logout and login?
<tannersummers> thats wat i tryed before with same result
<limgong> indus, thank you for the help by the way.
<indus> limgong: hmm so 3d is enabled, is this a xpress 200 chipset?
<tannersummers> its acting wierd
<mvilleneuve> is there a way to install ubuntu (server) without using ubiquity nor any program that scans disks?
<tannersummers> how cna i search for files on my system?
<the-alchemist> dragon: It worked. (I forgot to export it before.) Thanks for your help.
<limgong> indus, in all honesty i dont know.  It is a toshiba a75 satalite
<indus> limgong: also,which version of ubuntu are you using?
<dragon> the-alchemist: you're welcome :)
<MichalPenka> ok, it seems to be high traffic here :) shall I try it later?
<meho_r> hotspeedBOPM: Don't worry, it last only about 10 minutes. Ubuntu caches password so you don't have to repeat it all over again. But only for limited time
<hotspeedBOPM> dragon  there is no way i can do that without loggingout
<limgong> indus, hardy heron, just updated today
<hotspeedBOPM> meho_r i see
<pvh_sa|wrk> dragon, ah, thanks. hciconfig hci0 reset cleared it up. as per: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-366485.html
<indus> limgong: type lshw -C Video
<Cry__Baby> I updated Ubuntu, and rebooted, and now my screen is half size.  What can I do?  Because when I choose a different resolution, I cannot even see the sys tray etc
<indus> paste
<dragon> pvh_sa|wrk: good
<meho_r> hotspeedBOPM: But although it does that doesn't mean you remained as root ;)
<vigo> Cry_Baby: Did you install the newest or whatever drivers that are for your display, (I use the non-proprietary ones and they work fine)
<Cry__Baby> vigo: what do you mean?
<WeazelON> how do i install a lyrics screenlet to the screenlets options?
<Dhanada> hi all
<limgong> indus, one moment
<Cry__Baby> vigo: im using a HP laptop. the screen was perfect before the updates
<MichalPenka> nobody running cron?
<Dhanada> how do I know if my Dell INSPIRON 1501 will function properly if I upgrade to Ubuntu 9.04
<Cry__Baby> vigo: "Did you install the newest or whatever drivers that are for your display"  <--- What does that mean?
<Dhanada> It works ok now with 8.10
<limgong> indus, http://paste.ubuntu.com/199054/
<vigo> Cry_Baby: I did about the same thing, lost the .xorg settings and or vid driver, installed a fglrx driver and it was solved.
<Cry__Baby> vigo: how I do that?
<hotspeedBOPM> how come i can log in ssh as root but not GUI as root
<indus> limgong: are you in safe mode now?
<limgong> yes
<khelvan> Hello, I'm trying to convert a .mkv movie to .mp4 format, but there is an issue with ffmpeg - it was suggested that I try demuxing manually with mkvmerge and then remuxing with mp4box, but I don't know anything at all about those packages - can someone point me in the right direction as to what to do here?
<Cry__Baby> vigo: what command?
<limgong> indus, at least i belive so
<petx> hi all... my pidgin cant connect yahoo messenger... any clue...??
<indus> can u go to system>admin >hardware drivers
<vigo> Cry_Baby: Look in Synaptic, search, whatever driver/widget. then select one
<indus> petx: hmm i heard quite a few people with yahoo connectivity problems
<Myrtti> hotspeedBOPM: did you enable root account?
<indus> petx: is this the first time you using pidgin?
<limgong> there is an entire room dedicated to the yahoo problem it seems
<hotspeedBOPM> myrtti i must have; since i can log in as root in SSH
<petx> indus, hmm... no... I've tried once before
<tannersummers> it says my splash screen in the config editor is edubuntu-splash.png so where can i find this file at in the folders dir?
<Myrtti> hotspeedBOPM: uh-oh.
<Myrtti> !root > hotspeedBOPM
<ubottu> hotspeedBOPM, please see my private message
<petx> indus, but now.. It doesnt work...
<petx> indus, any clue...??
<indus> petx: go to room #pidgin and see the topic for the day
<petx> indus, ok... thx
<indus> petx: they have some problem so you will find good help there
<Dhanada> anybody to advise me on 9.04 upgrade please
<hotspeedBOPM> ubottu what the hell you talking about? i am not guessing anything
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dragon> tannersummers: where is the file located? Desktop?
<tannersummers> dragon im trying to find where the file is so i can replace it, but all it sows is splash/edubuntu-splash.png
<limgong> the fact that i can run bbc iplayer listen again without any addition of anything has made me giddy
<tannersummers> so im trying to find where the pic file is located at
<Myrtti> hotspeedBOPM: strongly suggest you read the link and disable the root account, especially for the ssh
<indus> limgong: do u see something in hardware drivers?
<mezquitale> ubottu what are you talking about???
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dragon> tannersummers: type in a terminal: `locate edubuntu-splash.png`
<limgong> just for my modem
<tannersummers> wow thansk dragon never knew that command
<limgong> indus, two things for atheros lan card and one that just says software modem
<mezquitale> limgong,  in english please
<hotspeedBOPM> myrtti you are being silly
<indus> limgong:can u go back to normal boot and note down the messages which appear?
<limgong> Oh goodness gracious pip pip chieo atheros. blimy
<Myrtti> hotspeedBOPM: root account has been disabled in Ubuntu for a reason. There's no reason for enabling it.
<indus> limgong: your drivers are enabled
<Qu4R0w> what command to open my nautilus n keep nautilus when i close terminal
<indus> limgong: ok wait
<Qu4R0w> i think it "nohup" or something?
<hotspeedBOPM> myrtti  again it's silly
<dragon> Qu4R0w: nautilus . & exit
<indus> limgong: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<limgong> indus, No rush the sheer fact that you are helping me is beyond words right now.
<khelvan> dragon - will that work for other gnome applications as well?
<Myrtti> hotspeedBOPM: that's the ubuntu way. If you've got root enabled, there's a limited amount of help this channel can offer you with your problems
<Qu4R0w> no..i open with terminal by typing sudo nautilus..i close terminal n nautilus also close..how to fix?
<meho_r> hotspeedBOPM: why silly?
<andreyv_> hi
<dragon> khelvan: yes
<indus> Myrtti: why is that? how about in a public chat?
<dragon> Qu4R0w: nohup
<hotspeedBOPM> meho_r because i need root to install programs
<limgong> indus, mass of text
<limgong> indus,  one moment
<Qu4R0w> yes..im right..i got my memory back
<meho_r> hotspeedBOPM: you have sudo
<indus> Myrtti: sorry typo i mean private chat IM
<indus> pm
<vigo> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Myrtti> indus: whut?!
<andreyv_> kdesu asks me for a password, i enter root password, but it asks agian, a didn't edit /etc/sudoers - what should i do?
<Myrtti> hotspeedBOPM: you need *sudo* to install programs
<indus> Myrtti: ya someone wants to solve the root user thing ,maybe someone will help him in pm
<limgong> indus, http://paste.ubuntu.com/199058/
<Myrtti> andreyv_: why do you have root password?
<Myrtti> indus: none of my business?
<hotspeedBOPM> myrtti and sudo require password like "su root"  so what difference does it make
<andreyv_> <Myrtti> well.. i should enter just my own user pass?
<oKtosiTe> Hello. I'm on Ubuntu (Not Xubuntu) 9.04, using a fairly minimal Xfce desktop. The update-notifier daemon is running, but does not seem to be working, as I haven't seen it pop up in weeks. When I upen up Update Manager, however, it lists 14 updates. What gives?
<Myrtti> andreyv_: yes
<oKtosiTe> I have a tray in my panel.
<andreyv_> <Myrtti> smth new ))) i just new in kde4.x
<indus> Myrtti: huh what? when did i say that
<indus> Myrtti: its a question iam asking
<vigo> oKtosiTe: Did you run update/upgrade?
<imagitronics> dragon vida: looks like for the time being, I just set my grub timeout to a really big number, and like you suggested, pretend that I can see the menu
<indus> Myrtti: god, talk about misunderstandings
<limgong> o dear, what a storm brewing.
<dragon> imagitronics: that should help
<hotspeedBOPM> anybody know how to clear bash history?
<imagitronics> dragon: It's not ideal, but it works
<vigo> -k
<imagitronics> I have my linux desktop up now with all three monitors
<Myrtti> indus: if someone wants to help in pm, it's none of my business apart from the fact it's strongly not recommended.
<mezquitale> there are no dears, just hoes, get yourself straight, relax, and get back on that horse
<indus> limgong: this paste is like , you open the bonnet of a car to see even though you are not sure what you are looking for
<imagitronics> thanks for the help, switching from my mac laptop to my linux box
<dragon> imagitronics: also consider removing extra options from grub, which you might never use
<indus> Myrtti: its not?
<meho_r> hotspeedBOPM: about sudo see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<limgong> indus, neato
<Myrtti> indus: how would I even know about it?
<indus> Myrtti: ok nvm
<indus> Myrtti: i kind of forgot what i wanted to say
<limgong> Myrtti, trace your steps and get the remote controller out of the freezer
<limgong> oh that was indus
<limgong> small joke.
<iceroot> i am using postfix with spamassasin and i need a tool, which can send me a daily report with all mail-subjects, senders and the reason why it is spam. are there any tools out there?
<meho_r> hotspeedBOPM: you can become root in ubuntu using "sudo su" command but I don't recommend it
<indus> limgong: i dont get that joke :)
<indus> limgong: ok anyways back to topic
<dragon> indus: you were arguing for why we should help someone do things incorrectly
<limgong> bad alzheimers joke.
<dragon> hth ;)
<limgong> indeed
<indus> whats hth?
<limgong> a snake with a lisp
<dragon> indus: hope that helps
<indus> dragon:heh ya thanks
<limgong> done im done no more jokes
<indus> limgong: iam not sure i see something in that file
<malcom> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0]
<indus> !ati | limgong
<ubottu> limgong: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vigo> I kinda liked the snake one. but it is #off-topic
<hotspeedBOPM> anybody know how to clear bash history?
<indus> hotspeedBOPM: i do i do i do
<Myrtti> dragon_: how about you try to fix your connection?
<vegombrei> you guys im tired of this .. its really annoying to get a2dp to work
<limgong> indus, and this should set the problem?
<vigo> hotspeedBOPM: look up -k
<hotspeedBOPM> vigo huh
<dragon_> Myrtti: what about my connection?
<hotspeedBOPM> indus how?
<indus> limgong: it will take some patience and reading to solve your problem, but the community documentation is a great way to solve
<indus> hotspeedBOPM: delete the file .bash_history
<vigo> hotspeedBPOM: That -k with a little text in front clears bash history. I would have to look it up again.
<hotspeedBOPM> indus but that doesn't clear current session
<meho_r> hotspeedBOPM: history -c
<indus> hotspeedBOPM: ya sorry bad method
<limgong> indus, you are a sainted man/women/unspecified gender.  King/queen of new new york
<indus> hotspeedBOPM: its history -c
<indus> :)
<meho_r> hotspeedBOPM: and take a look at ~/.bash_history
<indus> limgong: some people do call me a saint, but that happened after they let me out of jail
<indus> !offtopic | indus
<ubottu> indus, please see my private message
<indus> hotspeedBOPM: i think if you dont see history then you need to create that file .bash_history. oops i mixed up the answers
<Dhanada> hi all
<Dhanada> i had a question on upgrading to 9.04
<arand> If I have a samba share that nautilus is able to browse to (e.g smb://server2/common/) is there a terminal-usable path associated with the nautilus accessing?
<hotspeedBOPM> history -c didn't work
<Dhanada> i am keen - but it warns of possible issues with display drivers
<rob_p> iceroot, Amavis + Spamassassin + ClamAV is a good combination and can be configured to send spam/virus mails to a specific local address.  Not sure about what you'd us to produce a daily, "digest" of activity though.
<vegombrei> is there anyone here who is in a position to help me get my bluetooth headphones to work with ubuntu?
<erUSUL> arand: ~/.gvfs/somethinghere
<Dhanada> can we find out whether my Dell Inspiron 1501 will have a problem beforehand
<arand> erUSUL: cheers
<The_Warlock> why does my xorg.conf change after every reboot?
<The_Warlock> i have made some entries in it that i need to be persistant
<erUSUL> arand: no problem
<iceroot> rob_p: yes, this is what i am using but have not found that option there
<lyrae> does anyone here have compiz enabled rightn ow?
<tannersummers> guys which app can convert a jpg to png?
<Guest81581> AYE!
<iceroot> lyrae: yes but please ask the real question
<Guest81581> gimp can convert jpg to png i think
<Aorimn> tannersummers: gimp ?
<erUSUL> tannersummers: many;
<tannersummers> gimp to confussing
<lyrae> iceroot: When i take a window screenshot (alt + print screen), it doesnt get the window borders. I wonder if this happens to anyone else. Google says its a bug but has been fixed with latest ubuntu version, but not for me
<anasha> wmv dosent play in VLC
<indus> hotspeedBOPM: another method ln -sf /dev/null ~/.bash_history
<Cybertinus> crap
<Cybertinus> the "start the Ubuntu NBR installer in VMWare"-idea isn't going to work
<anasha> what codec required to play wmv in VLC or Mplayer
<rob_p> iceroot, In Amavis's config file, look for $final_virus_destiny, $final_banned_destiny, and $final_spam_destiny.
<iceroot> lyrae: works fine here on 8.04
<Slart> anasha: find out what kind of wmv it is
<hotspeedBOPM> indus  actually  history -c  did work;  thanks
<lyrae> iceroot: strange. thanks
<indus> hotspeedBOPM: ya its easy
<Cybertinus> because the NBR installer disk isn't an iso, but a stupid .img. And it can't be converted to .iso either :/
<indus> !CODECS
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Slart> anasha: not sure if "file" works.. you could take a look in vlc.. one of the menus has some choices for getting media information
<indus> !codecs | anasha
<ubottu> anasha: please see above
<iceroot> rob_p: ok and then?
<Dhanada> hi
<Dhanada> any body who can help with 9.04
<indus> Dhanada: hello
<TuxPurple> tannersummers, imagemagick
<iceroot> !ask | Dhanada
<ubottu> Dhanada: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tannersummers> ty
<Cybertinus> anybody an idea how I can start that installerer in VMWare?
<erUSUL> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<anasha> Slart, wma2
<Dhanada> ubottu - thanks. The question is how can I find out my laptop (DELL Inspiron 1501) which is working alright with Ubuntu 8.10 will be fine if I upgrade to 9.04 with out actually upgrading
<arand> Dhanada: running the liveCD is one indicator
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dhanada> ok - thanks for the suggestion
<Cybertinus> erUSUL: I don't want to install VMWare in Ubuntu. And want to do it the other way arround ;). I want to install Ubuntu NBR inside a VMWare virtual machine
<hotspeedBOPM> i am shocked how powerful this tool is "file" command:  it can tell what kind of file it is:  how come no such a tool exist for windows
<anasha> indus, Slart, ubottu, the codec is wma2
<_ruben> wonder why canonical decided to drop vmware (server) support .. they used to support it in earlier releases
<vigo> hotspeedBOPM: http://www.faqs.org/docs/bashman/bashref_107.html <<that may explain it a bit
<erUSUL> hotspeedBOPM: :) you will find many such tools in linux...
<indus> anasha: when you try playing it in totem movie player do you get any message?
<hotspeedBOPM> erusul i have yet to find a tool that can identify what kind of file it is  in windows
<Slart> anasha: wma2 shouldn't be a problem.. I can play files that use it just fine
<arand> Dhanada: also look though entries for your machine in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Dell if there are any relevant entries
<rob_p> iceroot, should be able to set something like, $spam_quarantine_to = "spam_admin@localdomain"
<erUSUL> hotspeedBOPM: i mean that you will find many powerfull tools in linux that have no windows equivalent
<Dhanada> arand - thanks I will do the same
<hotspeedBOPM> then again how accurate is "file command"
<anasha> Slart, indus, it play but shows only garbage
<deepak> how to connect to a dial up broadband modem using wifi. i am using ubuntu 9.04 version
<erUSUL> Dhanada: also if you have an intel grapic card...
<erUSUL> !intel > Dhanada
<ubottu> Dhanada, please see my private message
<indus> anasha: its an audio file right? so how can you see anything
<Cybertinus> anybody an idea to start the NBR installer in VMWare Workstation?
<indus> anasha: wma or wmv?
<anasha> Slart, indus, mplayer says encryption and description is not supported
<indus> anasha: aah its an encrypted file
<anasha> Slart, indus, its an video file
<indus> Slart: anasha:any suggestions
<anasha> Slart, indus, now what to do?
<Slart> anasha: encryption? some kind of DRM?
<vigo> Rythymbox with the 'ugly' G-10 set should work
<indus> anasha: patience :)
<anasha> indus ;)
<rob_p> iceroot, Here's some extra info for setting that up:  http://pastebin.com/f25e8ab18
<joseph> i have a problem with 915resolution
<indus> slart probably knows or might help
<iceroot> rob_p: thx
<rob_p> iceroot, welcome
<Slart> anasha: can you play other wmv files alright?
<joseph> why has 915resolution been removed?
<hotspeedBOPM> how powerful/accurate is  file command in linux?  can it identify any files?
<anasha> Slart yes
<Slart> anasha: can you pastebin the error you get from vlc? (there is a messages-window you can get to in the menus).. also pastebin the output from the 'codec information' and 'media information' if you can.. might be helpful
<arand> How does one refresh a "gvfs" from terminal? (nautilus F5 substitute)
<Slart> !pastebin | anasha
<ubottu> anasha: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<erUSUL> hotspeedBOPM: it works by looking at "magic numbers" there is a DB it looks the header of the archive and compares with that DB
<rob_p> hotspeedBOPM, It's pretty good, fairly accurate, and can identify *most* file types.  The manpage goes into a fair amount of detail about it's methods.
<scunizi> hotspeedBOPM: check out "man file" from the terminal and it will tell you what it can do, including what erUSUL mentioned
<hotspeedBOPM> erusull  so, is that mean the bigger/more updated that db file is; the better it does it identifying it?
<harri_> I accidentally installed the madwifi drivers for my ath5k wifi chipset.  Now the system stalls and locks on ath_pci at boot. How can I delete the driver from a live environment?
<indus> anasha: sorry to say this, but as far as i know, none of the players will play encrypted formats,but maybe iam wrong
<korn-57> hello everybody
<joseph> how do i install the lamp stack on jaunty?
<Myrtti> !lamp > joseph
<ubottu> joseph, please see my private message
<scunizi> Is there a way to tap/monitor the audio stream on my lan coming off xbox-live?
<anasha> indus ok
<indus> anasha: but ill wait for slart to suggest
<indus> anasha: also iam googiling
<joseph> 915resolution? where did it go? my resolution sucks
<Slart> indus: i don't think so either.. unfortunately..
<indus> hmm
<indus> Slart: anasha:anasha you can use a virtual box and use windows media player to run it i think
<indus> but nvm
<joseph> sorry ok ive fixed it
<vigo> harri_: Maybe you can do it in BIOS, just disable it. still looking but that live thing is trowing me off.
<Slart> indus, anasha: mm. virtualbox might be an option if you really need to watch something
<anasha> Slart, ok
<indus> But dont ask me about virtual box as i dont know :P
<indus> ok next question :)
<bash> when is ubuntu 9.10 gonna come out?
<bash> september?
<erUSUL> bash: in october
<indus> 09 sep
<vigo> !9.10
<scunizi> bash 9.10 is the date
<bash> o...
<Slart> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<bash> LOL
<indus> aah 9 oct
<erUSUL> bash: the tenth month is october...
<zimmo> hello
<arand> How does one refresh a "gvfs" from terminal? (nautilus F5 substitute)
<indus> 9.10 >>> 2009.10th month
<vigo> I have the alpha, but official release is October, which translates to it is 'out', sort of.
<harri_> vigo, there's no option to disable it in the bios
<joseph> this lamp tutorial doesnt cover jaunty
<bash> Is there any news of what is going to be updated in 9.10?
<sledgeas> hello
<jlebrech> hi
<arand> bash: that belongs to ubuntu+1
<bash> :(
<arand> bash: #ubuntu+1
<Slart> bash: ask in #ubuntu+1
<bash> o...
<jlebrech> how does the lamp stack install in jaunty?
<vigo> harri_ Ok, that was my first thought, let me look at some boards, that live is still tossing the boat a bit.
<erUSUL> jlebrech: Myrtti already answered that
<C4away> !intriped
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intriped
<sledgeas> where did the linux-headers go in jaunty? i cannot find it in a synaptic package manager even though i have multiverse
<jlebrech> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<C4away> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<jlebrech> no mention of jaunty in that guide
<bash> :|
<erUSUL> jlebrech: it is the same as in intrepid ?
<erUSUL> jlebrech: open synaptic go to Edit>Select packages by task
<jlebrech> i dont think so, as theres no apache2 metapackage
<erUSUL> jlebrech: check the lamp server
<jlebrech> oh right great
<erUSUL> jlebrech: it is the same; tasksel is not new in jaunty
<erUSUL> jlebrech: tasksel is a curses gui to do the same
<vigo> harri_: Did you look at the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=639758
<faldo> where can I be initiated to linux power tools please?
<erUSUL> sledgeas: the headers are in the same place as before... 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<faldo> any manpage ;-) ?
<erUSUL> faldo: you will have to be more precise... "linux power tools" is a very wide topic...
<faldo> any podcasts?
<faldo> I'm joking erUSUL (my distro is working like a charm by the way)
<MaWaLe> jlebrech: just type this command : sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<jlebrech> yeh i have it now, cant remember it being split up like that
<MaWaLe> jlebrech: with tasksel it'll be installed in oneshot
<MaWaLe> sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<fincan> hi, I have a problem with a new install that there are some blocked content in update list; linux-XXX-2.6.28.11.15 and there is no update for the new kernel update(2.6.28-13). any idea?
<fincan> hi, I have a problem with a new KUBUNTU 9.04 install that there are some blocked content in update list; linux-XXX-2.6.28.11.15 and there is no update for the new kernel update(2.6.28-13). any idea?
<erUSUL> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<erUSUL> fincan: check your sources
<fincan> erUSUL: sources is ok, and I have found a solution in the forums "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<erUSUL> fincan: ok
<fincan> erUSUL: so thats means Kpackageit doesnt have "dist-upgrade" options for kernel or other updates?
<erUSUL> fincan: dunno... update-manager does offer it... it calls it partial upgrades
<erUSUL> fincan: i use plain ubuntu
<fincan> erUSUL: but it doesnt show them as partial upgrades
<maxagaz> what does the dot mean here '. /etc/lsb-release' ?
<indus> maxagaz: maybe a typo?
<jrib> maxagaz: it's like "source"
<Jonny> Is there a text-based installer included with the -desktop iso?
<indus> maxagaz: cat /etc/lsb-release
<maxagaz> jrib, thanks
<Jonny> I'd rather not have to download alternate :/
<grawity> In bash, the command '.' is an alias to 'source'
<sattam> hi , when ubuntu will going push notify-osd  to gnome ?
<indus> aah ok
<indus> that dot
<indus> dot slash
<Jonny> Is there a text-based installer included with the -desktop iso? I'd rather not have to download alternate :/
<Jonny> ...and can one invoke it via a kernel option or something?
<erUSUL> Jonny: no that i know of
<shashwatpns> when i create a aptoncd iso file,l aptoncd closes automatically attwhen it is reading the packages
<shashwatpns> when i create a aptoncd iso file,l aptoncd closes automatically at 40%when it is reading the packages
<Slart> shashwatpns: try running it from a terminal.. see if you get an error message
<shashwatpns> no it did not work slart
<Slart> shashwatpns: ok
<shashwatpns> do u have any other option slart?
<Slart> shashwatpns: nope
<kampit> help, my pidgin have problems connecting to YM..
<kampit> can anybody help me?
<mbostwick> hello
<ziroday> kampit: http://www.celticwolf.com/useful-information/faqs/26-pidgin-yahoo
<shashwatpns_> back
<mbostwick> In ubuntu what's the file that controls the decorates kde uses ?
<my_haz> is there amouse theme which is big and "blinks" when you click?
<mbostwick> sorry issues....
<shashwatpns_> when i create a aptoncd iso file,aptoncd closes automatically at 40% when it is reading the packages.Help plz!!!
<mbostwick> but can someone tell me the file that controls gnome starting up vs kde, with the startx command
<Guest81581> is that gdm?
<rek> orry
<mbostwick> Guest81581: in console mode, I press start x once I have shut off gdm, right now it starts gnome. In gentoo its just a .xinitrc
<rek> hello what can i install for wmv files?
<mbostwick> ill just try it....
<Spike1506> rek, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<shashwatpns_> when i create a aptoncd iso file,aptoncd closes automatically at 40% when it is reading the packages.Help plz!!!
<rek> thx spike1506
<kampit> thanx bro
<Guest81581> okay
<Guest81581> to start stop or restart gdm
<Guest81581> do a
<rek> which packets should i install now? because i'v formatted all y pc
<Guest81581> /etc/init.d/gdm start or stop of restart
<plouffe> how can I turn automatic updates back on in Ubuntu 9.04?
<mbostwick> ...just as a note yah I was right :) ....just edit .xinitrc and put startkde.... and im good to go :)
<rek> are there some important packets i should install?
<Spike1506> plouffe, via the update manager
<Jenk> any recommendations for an IDE for C for a beginner ?
<Guest81581> its in the etc/x11/xinit/xinitrc
<plouffe> Spike1506: thanks I'll try, but it's busy now
<Guest81581> hmmmmm
<perbl> Jenk: yeah, don't use one
<Guest81581> xinitrc got me curious
<Spike1506> Jenk: i like netbeans but im not sure if it supports C
<perbl> learn the basics before you jump ahead and start using an IDE
<Jenk> what no IDE ?
<Slart> Jenk: start by using a regular text editor.. especially for C
<rek> spike are you able to set up the zd1211 zydas wifi usb lan adapter?
<rek> in damn small linux
<perbl> learn yourself a good editor, and do basic stuff to learn the foundations of the language
<The_Warlock> I made some changes in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /etc/gdm/gdm.conf and when i restart the xserver the changes take effect.but when i log out or restart the changes dont take effect unless i edit the files again and retsrt xserver...any body know how to fix this...i am running jaunty
<Jenk> Slart:I'm a newcomer to Linux...
<Jenk> perbl:why ?
<Guest81581> yo The_Warlock still having that problem?
<Slart> Jenk: ehmm.. so? most text editors work the same way in linux that they do in any other os.
<perbl> Jenk: if you are a beginner, you have no need for an IDE in order to learn a language
<The_Warlock> Guest81581: actually i figured out the previous issue...it needed a quirk :)
<Slart> Jenk: I use scite, editra or plain gedit for text editing
<Guest81581> lol
<Guest81581> so whats the issue now
<perbl> Jenk: and if you want to _understand_ the language, you don't need an IDE maskin out things with code generation and stuff for you
<betz> Anyone knows if there is a EHCP irc channel?
<rek> anyone able to setup the wireless connection with damn small linux?
<Jenk> Do i then use vim or something like that ?
<The_Warlock> Guest81581: but the change only is in effect when i edit those files and restart xserver...the moment i logout or restart the box the changes dont take effrect unless i redit the files and retsrt the xserver using cntl alt backspace
<JyZyXEL> why isn't the Gnome Weater Report plugin not letting me to adjust the settings?
<perbl> if you manage to learn yourself vim, that is a terrific editor
<JyZyXEL> where are the settings stored?
<perbl> it should be noted that vim is something of a challenge to learn, but once you learn it, you will probably use it a lot and not want to go back to a regular editor :)
<Jenk> perbl:yes, i'd like that, but i know neither head nor tails of vim ...
<mrwes> perbl, better yet, vim-full
<vatts> VIM PWNZ!
<vatts> aye, so does Gvim
<vatts> :D
<perbl> Jenk: but if you want to use an IDE, I think eclipse has kinda good support for C nowadays
<Guest81581> so basically edit xserver conf files?
<The_Warlock> Guest81581: its weird that i need to reedit files which already have the required parameters...and then xserver restart fixes it till the next logout/reboot
<spike> anybody running jaunty with encrypted root that knows of a good tutorial to set that up?
<The_Warlock> yes...
<Guest81581> i love nano
<spike> is any install CD offering that option?
<Jenk> perbl:yes, but it supports Java much better.
<spike> and make it not a pita to setup, that is
<perbl> Jenk: yep
<mrwes> I like nano too
<Guest81581> there shud be a command that reconfigures your configuration
<Guest81581> my home directory is encrypted
<perbl> Jenk: but my claim is still that to learn basic skills in a language, you are much better off without an IDE if you have a good text editor that has good support for the language you are learning
<Jenk> perbl:just started c recently as part of curriculum in college, so i thought an IDE for C would be a better idea..
<Guest81581> hmmm so xinitrc invokes the /etc/X11/XSession
<Slart> Jenk: I have to agree with perbl.. if you start using an IDE with lots of features you'll spend more time learning the IDE than learning the actual language
<perbl> Jenk: perhaps the course material suggests an editor for you*?
<perbl> -*
<PingFloyd> Jenk: geany
<ttl_work> greetings
<Jenk> they teach me with MS-DOS
<Guest81581> and it puts all session scripts to variables
<perbl> omg
<Guest81581> dont mind me im just talking to myself
<Guest81581> no
<The_Warlock> Guest81581: ok
<Guest81581> starting with IDE is bad
<The_Warlock> Guest81581: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Quirks thats the page where i found it out
<Guest81581> you will develop bad programming habits
<Guest81581> better start with text editor
<Guest81581> The_Warlock, checking
<The_Warlock> Guest81581: yeah.....i have seen so many students starting C with turbo C and when they r given a unix box they r left clueless of how to write a C program
<Jenk> Well, if IDE's are bad for learning a language, why do people create them ?
<grawity> Eh, we had to learn PASCAL at school this year...
<PingFloyd> Jenk: there's nothing wrong with using an IDE
<The_Warlock> Jenk: just start with vim
<Slart> Jenk: to *work* with a language
<The_Warlock> its awesome
<Guest81581> IDE's are supposed to make hardened programmers life easier
<ttl_work> i removed /etc/courier and having a problem installing/uninstalling courier-imap, how to force the installer to install all files just like when courier-imap never has been installed
<Guest81581> if you start with IDE you will rely on it too much
<Jenk> Allright, could someone give his/her ideal way of learning C ?
<Guest81581> sure auto-complete is nice but
<PingFloyd> Guest81581: same thing can be said about DEs
<cyberghoser1> grawiti: i learned pascal when i was 13, they teach it in those years?
<ikonia> Jenk: the interenet - this is ubuntu OS support
<Slart> Jenk: a regular text editor, a good text-book, compiling on a command line
<lordblaa> hi everyone, just wondering what the support is like for using an iphone with linux? anyone had any experience?
<anachronik_> is there some good fax software?
<cyberghoser1> Jenk: Your brain is the best way trust me
<Guest81581> well in DEs you dont have those automagical stuff
<The_Warlock> Jenk, a linux box, vim and a copy of C programming language
<The_Warlock> ;)
<The_Warlock> and gcc ofcourse
<anachronik_> sending odts for fax machines?
<Guest81581> build-essential
<The_Warlock> which should be there on any linux box by default
<Jenk> ikonia: i'm searching for an IDE for Ubuntu, due to the nos available i am bewildered. In course of asking for help, i must have strayed.Due apologies.
<shashwatpns_>  when i create a aptoncd iso file,aptoncd closes automatically at 40% when it is reading the packages.Help plz!!!
<PingFloyd> Jenk: check out geany if you want a low bloat ide
<The_Warlock> if at all you r looking for an IDE try eclipse
<Guest81581> its much fun to learn the syntax by heart
<Spike1506> or netbeans
<perbl> Jenk: what Slart said!
<cyberghoser1> The_Warlock - agree with eclipse, powerfull
<perbl> (find a text editor, buy a good C-book, program and run things on the command line)
<Guest81581> NETBEANS for IDE
<Guest81581> text editor for learning
<Jenk> Slart: I'll try your method.
<Guest81581> is there a C chanel?
<Guest81581> #join /c
<Slart> ##C might be it
<lstarnes> there is ##c, but it requires registration with nickserv
<Guest81581> maybe if theres a c channel you can also learn from there
<Guest81581> that wud be cool
<aurilliance> Using screenlets, the ringsensor screenlet gives me options of "CPU0, CPU1, CPU2" but I only have a dual core CPU... any suggestions as to what the others may be?
<Jenk> Guest81581, i'm a newbie
<The_Warlock> cyberghoser1, the only problem its way too much for a begginner
<ikonia> Guest81581: ##c
<Guest81581> see
<Slart> aurilliance: nothing in the man-page?
<Guest81581> if theres such a channel thebn its a good place to learn
<cyberghoser1> The_Warlock - i know that since i was developing l2j on it, its maybe hard to begin with it
<aurilliance> Slart: where would the man page for it be?
<Jenk> Thanks Folks !
<Guest81581> LOL
<Guest81581> maybe when you become a not so newbie
<The_Warlock> cyberghoser1, i needed a couple of hours just to find my way thru it a couple of years ago
<Slart> aurilliance: hmm.. I thought there was a help function.. my bad
<Guest81581> Jenk, but if you really wanna go for IDE then get netbeans
<Slart> aurilliance: anyways.. I think cpu is the combined cpu usage.. cpu1 is for cpu 1 and so on
<cyberghoser1> The_Warlock - well i started using java as main core, then compiling the project is quite good, but ofcourse C is another thing
<aurilliance> yeah I was wondering if that'w what it is. Thanks, Slart for confirming :P
<cyberghoser1> The_Warlock - I'm using gambas2 as platform now to make applications on ubuntu, its like visual basic free for linux
<Jenk> Guest81581, i'll stay with the advice of the box, vim,the brain,book and CLI. Thanks anyway.
<cyberghoser1> Jenk: yeah the brain is the most important thing
<Guest81581> well if you are learning then thats the best way to go
<Guest81581> learn the syntax by heart
<The_Warlock> cyberghoser1, i never used it....do u have a link?
<Guest81581> The_Warlock, are you sure you have monitor quirks?
<Jenk> cyberghoser1, , yeah right ! btw, edubuntu would help ?
<The_Warlock> yes.....it did work out.....
<Jenk> Guest81581, ok.
<Guest81581> lol
<Guest81581> really?
<The_Warlock> and the backport modules didnt work out...
<Guest81581> im still checking it out
<Guest81581> oh sux
<cyberghoser1> The_Warlock - http://gambas.sourceforge.net/en/main.html
<Guest81581> well if you had the quirks then deffinitely it wont work
<cyberghoser1> Jenk - of course
<Jenk> cyberghoser1, edubuntu would help learning C ?
<jimlovell777> Can a kernel module be downloaded from someone/somewhere and be used on my computer without issue? I'm trying to use my laptop's built in MMC card reader but to do so requires a kernel module and I don't want to have to compile it myself.
<cyberghoser1> Jenk - if you really want to learn C, C++ and other derivatives, the os choice is not the most important thing, you will start at command prompt, learn the compiler and the most important, the syntax
<ikonia> jimlovell777: it depends on a lot of things
<The_Warlock> Guest81581, you mean it wont work on restarts ?
<Guest81581> i think you can but you will have to recompile
<ikonia> jimlovell777: where are you getting the module from
<Guest81581> The_Warlock, what do you mean?
<Jenk> cyberghoser1, okay, and ?
<The_Warlock> Jenk, the best book that i would recommend for C is C programming language by ritchie...its a bit tough to grasp but its awesome
<cyberghoser1> Jenk - and? if you want to learn better start now :P
<The_Warlock> you said if i had quirks it wont work
<Guest81581> i would suggest DIETEL
<jimlovell777> ikonia: No where, haven't found a site to do such a thing but I was curious if it would work should such a site exist. Is there a way to download the kernel source and only build/compile that module? Compiling the entire kernel takes hours on this computer and that's a lot of hassle for one module.
<Guest81581> i mean if you really have quirks then the backports thingy wouldnt work
<The_Warlock> Guest81581, ahh okies
<ikonia> jimlovell777: it's very speicifc on a permodule/perkernel basis
<Guest81581> coz backports deal with the driver aspect while the quirks seems to be a manufacturing error
<Jenk> The_Warlock, have it already,
<The_Warlock> so now how do i fis this so  that i dont have edit  the files again and again as te=he entries r already there?
<Jenk> cyberghoser1, am taking ur advice and leaving...
<The_Warlock> Jenk, cool.....there are some other ones that are easy to follow and explain the concepts in a more understandable way
<The_Warlock> cyberghoser1, intersting
<cyberghoser1> The_Warlock, yes it is i already made an application like video club dvd loans, so easy
<djoob> Hi I can't seem to get flash player working on Hardy heron .. can anyone help me?
<The_Warlock> sweet
<cyberghoser1> djoob, what version of flash do you use?
<djoob> 10
<djoob> cyberghoser1: 10
<cyberghoser1> djoob, you got choppy video?
<djoob> cyberghoser1:  EVerytime I got to a flash enabled site I get... plugin not installed
<djoob> And I've installed it 10 times by now
<cyberghoser1> djoob, go into firefox hit: about:config and scroll down and in the line shockwave look what plugin it says and report back here
<djoob> cyberghoser1: One minute
<supersasho> hi.. i just installed Jaunty and it does not recognize pwm on my mainboard, in intrepid it was working, so where could the problem be?
<djoob> cyberghoser1: about:config or about:plugins?
<cyberghoser1> djoob, about:config
<cyberghoser1> djoob, and scroll down to bottom it says shockwave plugins:
<djoob> cyberghoser1: about:config shows nothing for shockwave when I type it in the filter
<incorrect> other than lynx and links are there any other console browsers?
<cyberghoser1> djoob, about:config will show you a message to be careful etc just click it
<cyberghoser1> djoob, also scroll down, if not working then try about:plugins
<cyberghoser1> djoob, i can provide also a link for you to revert to flash 9
<djoob> yes I did... then in the filter I type shockwave so it finds the line with shockwave and nothing comes up ... in about:plugins there isn't a schokwave section
<cyberghoser1> djoob, then it seems that your .so plugin file is not found, can you look at /yourname/.mozilla/plugins folder?
<The_Warlock> Guest81581: do i need to reconfigiure my x server after making the changes in the file?
<djoob> cyberghoser1: yes I can and it contains the libflashplayer.so
<cyberghoser1> djoob,  ok then sudo nautilus and delete this plugin
<djoob> ok
<cyberghoser1> djoob,  and reinstall
<djoob> can I just rm libflashplayer.so in the folder?
<cyberghoser1> djoob, do it if it works, don't remember if you need root privileges
<djoob> worked
<marky_bmw3> hi
<cyberghoser1> djoob,  ok now open a site with flash content and when it shows you missing plugin install that way
<djoob> cyberghoser1: Ok one minute
<magcius> Is there any way to check on the progress of the "Normalizing tracks" step in Brasero?
<magcius> It's taking forever, and I don't have much time left.
<user___> anyone using clamav on ubuntu 9.04 ?
<cowgarden> :( just installed the updates and pressed cancel when I was asked if want to keep or overwrite the old version. Thought that would stop the installation but the pakets are gone from my update list. (linux-image-2.6.28-13-generic which popped up something about debconfig oder something; another one (dunno which( popped up menue.lst or something)?
<cowgarden> user___, wanted to, wondered if it could detect windows viruses too
<cowgarden> now I got an error report that linux-image-2.6.28-13-generic could not be installed
<harikumar_> Hi Everyone... Im new for ubuntu... When i try to login to facebook and open application such as barn buddy - page just blank. and i already install flash player. What i need to do?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo y
<ActionParsnip> o
<user___> @cowgarden du mean clamav is not worth installing ?
<areels> how can i search a file in computor
<djoob> cyberghoser1: When I try to install flash from plugin menu it says this "plugin flash-nonfree is already installed"
<ActionParsnip> areels: you can use the find command in terminal or an app like beagle
<areels> beagle, ok, thanks
<cyberghoser1> djoob, then you didnt delete all the flsh related plugins, remove the non free from synaptic
<ActionParsnip> areels: sudo find / -name *.exe | less              is a ood way to find all .exe files
<djoob> cyberghoser1:  er?
<ActionParsnip> areels: you can use any globbing you like, you can even grep the output to make it more sensical
<cyberghoser1> djoob, delete all the flash plugins in /yourname/.mozilla/plugins and look in synaptic for the non free that it is removed
<areels> ActionParsnip, i'm in trouble with cd burning, can't create proper cd's, %50 of discs are stopping in the middle
<areels> which burning software is the most stable one
<ActionParsnip> areels: are you using brasero ?
<ActionParsnip> !burning
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<areels> ActionParsnip:  ONLY BRASERO  is working but it's too slow and can't automatically create 10 copies for example
<ActionParsnip> areels: if it works i'd run with it. you in a hurry?
<Shtl> Hello All
<areels> ActionParsnip:  i'm burning 50 copies now and it's like torture with brasero
<Shtl> i deleted a file by mistake with shift+del, is it possible to recover deleted file???
<user___> anyone using clamav on ubuntu 9.04 ?
<ActionParsnip> Shtl: not without a lot of grief using foremost, do you have a backup?
<ActionParsnip> user___: i dont use any av at all, no need for me
<cyberghoser1> user___, yeap me too
<Shtl> backup??
<ActionParsnip> Shtl: yes, a copy of your files incase your hard drive fails
<ActionParsnip> Shtl: on an external storae like an external drive, or cd
<Shtl> no
<ActionParsnip> Shtl: why not?
<djoob> cyberghoser1:  Ok done
<djoob> cyberghoser1:  Now should I install the one from the Adobe site?
<cyberghoser1> djoob, yes but do it the way that firefox open a missing plugin tab
<Shtl> i deleted that file by mistake, so now m struggling to recover it if possible
<areels> how can i run beagle
<djoob> cyberghoser1:  Ok
<cyberghoser1> djoob, open www.zoo.gr no matter the content it will bring this tab
<cyberghoser1> djoob, then install adobe flash it will work for sure like here
<ActionParsnip> Shtl: if you boot to a live cd you can run foremost on the partition to extract all files of a certain type to a different partition
<ActionParsnip> Shtl: its not garunteed to work but may be good. if the file name is very common you will be recovering a lot of extra data as well as the file you removed
<ActionParsnip> Shtl: if you had a backup you would not be in this mess as the data would simply be restorable from the backup
<djoob> cyberghoser1:  I installed it.... it says installed but when I go to zoo.gr it still brings up the missing plugin tab
<Shtl> ActionParsnip: it was just a Video file of 1.1 GB
<reya276> morning
<cyberghoser1> djoob, redo again once so i can understand something
<ActionParsnip> Shtl: I have sql backups of 200Gb
<reya276> Does anyone know why Yahoo IM is not working through Pidgin?
<Shtl> ok
<ActionParsnip> Shtl: you can get 1Tb usb drives for not much
<cyberghoser1> reya276, its working here weird
<djoob> cyberghoser1: Ok in the .mozilla/plugins/ there is nothing
<Shtl> ActionParsnip: foremost is a command?
<reya276> cyberghoser1: where are you located?
<ActionParsnip> !info foremost
<ubottu> foremost (source: foremost): Forensics application to recover data. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.5-1 (jaunty), package size 41 kB, installed size 140 kB
<cyberghoser1> reya276, Greece
<false> reya276: If you'll join the pidgin channel there is a link in there topic about it.
<cyberghoser1> djoob, are you sure ? maybe restart your computer and come back
<false> reya276: I'm currently not able to connect to yahoo on pidgin, either.
<reya276> cyberghoser1: ah ok
<djoob> cyberghoser1:  Ok
<tntcoder> Hi, can anyone please point me to a guide on how to release software for Ubuntu, i.e how to package it, deal with dependencies etc?
<reya276> false: oh ok so the #pidgin
<reya276> thanks
<[sober]> not
<ActionParsnip> tntcoder: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-92016.html
<The_Warlock> how do i enable remote login thru command line?
<tntcoder> ActionParsnip, thanks very much
<ActionParsnip> The_Warlock: do you mean login via ssh
<The_Warlock> no
<The_Warlock> via remote gui
<The_Warlock> i already have ssh
<[dynami]> does ubuntu live cd have sometihng to play mp3s on ?
<ActionParsnip> The_Warlock: can you clarify "login" then please
<The_Warlock> i need to enable remote gui login
<The_Warlock> through command line
<cyberghoser1> The_Warlock, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=73199
<ActionParsnip> [dynami]: sure, there are apps on the cd you can apt-get install
<cousteau> how can I configure the notify OSD position?
<ActionParsnip> cousteau: of which app?
<[dynami]> ActionParsnip, no i mean on the live cd
<[dynami]> not install
<cyberghoser1> The_Warlock,  look post #9
<cousteau> ActionParsnip: the gnome one
<ActionParsnip> [dynami]: yes, you can apt-get install in the live cd, aps are installed to the ram drive
<cousteau> notify-osd
<[dynami]> ActionParsnip, that would take up alot of ram, no ?
<ActionParsnip> [dynami]: depends on the app
<ActionParsnip> [dynami]: if its something like leafpad, no. If its something larger thn possibly
<cousteau> `notification-properties` doesn't work (maybe for the old notification system)
<[dynami]> ActionParsnip, what about smb4k ?
<ActionParsnip> [dynami]: should be small, try it
<ActionParsnip> cousteau: its not something I use dude. I'll see what MSN can dig up
<The_Warlock> sorry got dc
<creeed_> or mpg123 from the command line
<[dynami]> ActionParsnip, one more thing, will ubuntu detect my wireless broadcom?
<cyberghoser1> The_Warlock,  did you see the post i told you?
<The_Warlock> cyberghoser1, sorry got dc :(
<cyberghoser1> The_Warlock, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=73199
<cousteau> ActionParsnip: the black rounded notification rectangles that appear on the top right corner
<cyberghoser1> The_Warlock, look post #9 maybe can help you
<The_Warlock> tnx
<ActionParsnip> [dynami]: posibly not, the firmware cutter should help, or you can download the driver to a usb and use ndiswrapper
<ActionParsnip> cousteau: i use lxde, i dont have that sort of rubbish cluttering up my system
<cousteau> these ones http://glatelier.files.wordpress.com/2009/02/nuevas-notificaciones.png?w=512&h=267
<The_Warlock> cyberghoser1, i was actually looking for the command...cos i only have ssh access to that box
<ActionParsnip> cousteau: i know what they are. i just hate that kinda thing but i'm sure theres a way to move them around a bit
<cyberghoser1> The_Warlock, ok then ill keep search
<ActionParsnip> cousteau: when one pops up can you drag it?
<Zeebo> testù
<cousteau> no, it dissapears on mouse over
<supersasho> hi.. i just installed Jaunty and it does not recognize pwm on my mainboard, in intrepid it was working, so where could the problem be?
<ActionParsnip> cousteau: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7026302
<The_Warlock> cyberghoser1, me too :)
<ActionParsnip> cousteau: looks like its static for now
<cousteau> `notification-properties` allows me to select where notifications appear, but it has no effect over the new osd
<creeed_> I'm looking for any independant applet that just monitor wireless signal straight except nm-applet
<ActionParsnip> creeed_: wifi-radar
<ActionParsnip> !info wifi-radar
<ubottu> wifi-radar (source: wifi-radar): graphical utility for managing Wi-Fi profiles. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.9-1.1 (jaunty), package size 38 kB, installed size 232 kB
<S0LIDUS> creeed_: Conky
<Zeebo> test
<becomingGuru> My keyboard shortcuts dont work.... Atl+H doesnt take me to home folder
<ActionParsnip> !test | Zeebo
<ubottu> Zeebo: sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut | becomingGuru
<ubottu> becomingGuru: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<scunizi> creeed_: if you use wifi-radar uninstall nm-applet.. they don't play well together.
<creeed_> scunizi, does wifi-radar work with NetworkManager
<becomingGuru> ubottu, Its not for the Multimedia keys... Thankfully they work well
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cos_> hai
<creeed_> I'm looking for a tool witch works independant of any network Manager
<scunizi> creeed_: sorry.. I ment to say networkmanager..
<Kingsy101> anyone in here used FileZilla before?
<becomingGuru> ActionParsnip, Dint get you
<ActionParsnip> becomingGuru: try System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<sivel27> what is the default gnome sound volume applet called?
<cos_> please respon me !!!!
<becomingGuru> Kingsy101, Filezilla as an ftp client on Linux where U hv sooo many FTP options
<susbwoy> whats the equivalent of that z25-persistnet-net rules file(udev) in debian for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !hi | cos_
<ubottu> cos_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<grawity> cos_: Do you have a question?
<Kingsy101> does anyone know how to stop FileZilla truncating a directory if it has more than 2000 files?
<scunizi> Kingsy101: works ok,  xchat not xchat-gnome is better.. but better yet is irssi
<Abdullah> what is sabayon user for
<ActionParsnip> !ot | Abdullah
<ubottu> Abdullah: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bazhang> Abdullah, ??
<cos_> yes a have trouble with my scaner would you help me
<Zeebo> test
<scunizi> Kingsy101: filezilla!  ah sorry.. thought chatzilla.. just saw the zilla
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy101: how about with gftp
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy101: maybe its the server config, try a different app to clarify
<cyberghoser1> The_Warlock, kinda hard to find, sorry
<cos_> thank king
<tux> anyone having issues with pidgin?
<Sigi1> Hi, where can i change my usb remote settings? it workd out of the box, but some keys are swapped.
<ActionParsnip> cos_: ask your question the room will answer
<cyberghoser1> tux, what success?
<Kingsy101> what app DEFINAYLY lets you see more than 2000 files?
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy101: Linux comes with no warrantys or garuntees of service or performance
<tux> cyberghoser1, won't log me in
<cyberghoser1> tux, with what account, aim, msn ?
<Kingsy101> ActionParsnip - in your experience?
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy101: so the right answer would be none
<tux> constantly connectin
<tux> yahoo
<cyberghoser1> tux, let me try too
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy101: i use ftp at command line, works fine
<ActionParsnip> !ftp | Kingsy101
<ubottu> Kingsy101: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<false> tux: Join the pidgin channel, there is a link in the topic about Yahoo on Pidgin.
<cos_> my pidgin error
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy101: try a few, see which you like
<tux> false, thanks
<false> cos_: If it has do with yahoo, refer to my previous statement.
<false> tux: Welcome.
<amgarching> I see this in "dmesg": udev: renamed network interface eth0 to eth1 Why does it do it?
<Zeebo> test
<afd__> hi! I have a dell xps 1530, and the latest ubuntu beta. When I move lots of files on the hard disk (from a partition to another), the system tends to freeze a lot and applications respond very slow, the system load is high (above 3). What can I do?
 * Myrtti didn't know there was a beta of ubuntu available, if you're referring to karmic alpha, the support is at #ubuntu+1, afd__ 
<cowgarden> :( just installed the updates and pressed cancel when I was asked if want to keep or overwrite the old version. Thought that would stop the installation but the pakets are gone from my update list. (linux-image-2.6.28-13-generic which popped up something about debconfig oder something; another one (dunno which( popped up menue.lst or something)?
<cowgarden> now I got an error report that linux-image-2.6.28-13-generic could not be installed
<scunizi> afd__: beta releases are discussed in #ubuntu+1 .. however moving files seems to work better from cli.  Nautilus tends to bogg the sys down
<sivel27> whats a good applet to put on the panel when using fluxbox?
<afd__> scunizi: I had the same problem before upgrading as well, can we talk about that?
<ActionParsnip> cowgarden: does it show up in: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<ActionParsnip> cowgarden: do you need the new kernel?
<need_help> hello need help when i install ubuntu 9.04 and i update seems when i click using GUI (Gnome) it's slow , before using ubuntu 8 wasn't like this ! why it's like that! thanks =)
<voracious> I need gpg key for the repo to get e17 in ubuntu. I searched in google, and everywhere I get wget lut1n.ifrance.com, but it is not resolved. Do you tell me where do I get?
<cowgarden> ActionParsnip, what is it good for?
<scunizi> afd__: about what.. not much to add unless you have another question
<ActionParsnip> cowgarden: is your system running on all cylinders and all hardware running ok?
<IndyGunFreak> anyone else having problems w/ Pidgin and Yahoo?
<afd__> scunizi: about what I might do so that the hardisk speed is not that slow
<Pici> IndyGunFreak: Yes, there have been a few reports of that today.
<ActionParsnip> voracious: if you give me the code that is in the error i can give you the code to fix it
<IndyGunFreak> Pici: ok.  figured.
<false> IndyGunFreak: There's a link in the topic of #Pidgin about it.
<cowgarden> ActionParsnip, yes, for this mashine. All cylinders = cpu cores?
<IndyGunFreak> false: yeah, just went there and saw it, thanks
<false> IndyGunFreak: mhm.
<cowgarden> ActionParsnip,  shows up: iF  linux-image-2.6.28-13-generic              2.6.28-13.44
<ActionParsnip> cowgarden: just a colloquiualism for everything runnin ok. if its all ok you have no reason at all to install the new kernel
<cowgarden> ok
<scunizi> afd__: the speed of the hd or speed appearance is determined by the drive itself, the files system used and possible tweeks that I dont have the least bit of knowledge of.
<eddiestone> hello. how do I add 3 months (for example) to a datetime field?
<eddiestone> sorry wrong channel
<ActionParsnip> cowgarden: then run:  sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-2.6.28.13-generic; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean
<voracious> wget http://lut1n.ifrance.com/repo_key.asc, while I give this command in terminal, it says: wget: unable to resove host address 'lut1n.ifrance.com'
<Pici> voracious: Which repo are you having difficulty with?
<ActionParsnip> voracious: if you run: sudo apt-get update you will see a strig of hex characters, if you give me that i can give you the command
<voracious> okay
<cowgarden> ActionParsnip, thank you!
<need_help> how to remove the animation using ubuntu 9.04 like when open site or browser look like animation coz it's making ubuntu slow .! thanks =)
<ActionParsnip> cowgarden: if your system is running you do not have to get the new kernel.
<ActionParsnip> cowgarden: if some of your harware needs the new kernel to run, then get it otherwise theres no benefit at all
<cowgarden> ActionParsnip, no performance improvements either?
<ActionParsnip> cowgarden: you can check whats new to see if the new one benefits you.
<cowgarden> ActionParsnip, ok, Ill do that for me EEE-PC. I have some issues there
<ajinkya> hi i have ubuntu , with firefox , ter are some sites that open only on IE 6 and IE7 ,what do i need to od ?
<voracious> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/199183/ here is the output of sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> cowgarden: it may help. i even talked to a guy who needed the .30kernel for jaunty to make suff nice
<ajinkya> any plugins for firefox ?
<Abdullah> yes
<Kingsy102> can someone tell me what the shell command would be to do this... copy hello.html to the same directory but call the copy hello_copy.html
<ActionParsnip> voracious: why do you have edgy and feisty repos in your sources file?
<Kingsy102> nm got it
<ajinkya> hi i have ubuntu , with firefox , ter are some sites that open only on IE 6 and IE7 ,what do i need to do ? any plugins for firefox or new to do in ubuntu , wat to install ?
<gnubie> ajinkya;   you might try the agent switcher plugin
<ajinkya> gnubie : how do i get it ?
<ajinkya> i have only ubuntu , not xp
<Pici> ActionParsnip: I gotta run, but I was just glancing in here, but it looked like you just tell cowgarden to remove the only linux-image package he had installed??
<Wormer> Does somebody know, how to start Worms Armageddon on Wine 1.1.23? I patched user32.dll (comment one string), but can't find patch for latest ddraw! What can I do?
<need_help> how to remove the animation using ubuntu 9.04 like when open site or browser look like animation coz it's making ubuntu slow .! thanks =)
<scunizi> ajinkya: if the agent switcher plugin doesn't work then run xp or win2kpro or whatever version of win had ie6 .. install into virtualbox.. I have to do that for some realestate sites
<grawity> need_help: Settings -> Appearance -> Visual Effects
<voracious> I am trying to install Geubuntu, and I had got some sources in website. I just copied and pasted them in apt/sources.list
<Wormer> need_help, Firefox?
<cowgarden> Pici, I did not yet restart :)
<gnubie> ajinkya;   tools > in firefoxaddons
<Wormer> ajinkya, install ies4linux
<need_help> Wormer, yes when i change from firefox to terminal or from kmess to terminal it's slow
<gnubie> ajinkya;   tools > addons in firefox
<anachronik_> when on hybernation, what's the way to get out of it?
<scunizi> Wormer: that does't always work.. <---- ajinkya
<need_help> grawity,  thx work:*
<Wormer> Does somebody know, how to start Worms Armageddon on Wine 1.1.23? I patched user32.dll (comment one string), but can't find patch for latest ddraw.dll! Has somebody any fixes?
<ajinkya> wormer , about firefox ?
<grawity> need_help: you can install the CCSM if you want to configure what exactly effects you want to see.
<grawity> !ccsm | need_help
<ubottu> need_help: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Wormer> ajinkya, ies4linux helps install IE on Linux. For example, for web-desighn
<merlin2049er> how do i change permissions on a folder?
<anachronik_> Wormer, you can also install the add on for FF
<slayton_> merlin2049er, chmod
<anachronik_> who opens a tab like IE
<ajinkya> wormer
<scunizi> merlin2049er: what do you want to change them to?
<blind|melon|chit> does anyone know what package i would have to install to get nmap's scripting engine in 9.04 to actually work? :>
<Wormer> merlin2049er, I am using Konqueror or terminal, gnome is too bad for me
<need_help> grawity, okie
<merlin2049er> writeable to all
<blind|melon|chit> it fails every time with the same errors
<om26er> plz tell me is there a way yo start the installation of any distro from ubuntu
<om26er> without booting
<cowgarden> Pici, in synaptic it looks like this: http://q-garden.de/screens/tmp_98_38900.png should be allright, shouldn't it?
<scunizi> merlin2049er: what folder? in /home?
<Wormer> anachronik_, thank you very much, what's the name of this addon?
<slayton_> om26er, not sure what you're asking but I'm thinking the answer is no
<merlin2049er> /usr/share/vuze
<anachronik_> let me check it out Wormer
<scunizi> merlin2049er: sudo chmod 777 /usr/share/vuze
<ActionParsnip> Pici: yeah was a half ass kernel install
<slayton_> Wormer, its called IE Tab (If I remember correctly) but it requires that the IE engine already be installed so I don't think it will work in linux
<om26er> slayton_ is there any software to work as daemon tools
<slayton_> om26er, to do what
<om26er> virtual image
<grawity> om26er: Linux supports that by itself.
<anachronik_> lol
<slayton_> om26er, what do you want to do?
<anachronik_> the guy went away
<anachronik_> neverthelsss the add on is called "IE view"
<merlin2049er> i don't think that worked
<slayton_> anachronik_, so many people join and leave I have join/part notifications turned off... sometimes I write to people who aren't there
<scunizi> you can ls -la /usr/share/vuze to verify
<cousteau> ok, I'm trying to recompile the notify-osd package.. let's see if I find where the OSD position is set
<zeroXten> so, anyone managed to manually build/install nvidia drivers on jaunty? Its driving me nuts?
<slayton_> zeroXten, have you tried using envyNG?
<Sigi1> is it posible to change usb remote control key maps ?
<zeroXten> slayton_: no, can it use a specific version from nvidias site?
<merlin2049er> ok maybe it did
<ActionParsnip> !envy | slayton_
<ubottu> slayton_: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<scunizi> slayton_: zeroXten don't use envyNG unless you want to risk breaking your system later
<legend2440> !nvidia > me
<ubottu> legend2440, please see my private message
<rek> how can i run compiz with a nvidia geforce 2
<slayton_> scunizi, envyNG is no less a risk then installing the nvidia provided binary
<zeroXten> scunizi: ok, but what about manually installing one from their website? (not that I can get it to even build)
<slayton_> !BinaryDriver | zeroXten,
<ubottu> zeroXten,: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<scunizi> zeroXten: deactivate the nvidia driver that comes with ubuntu if you've activated it.. then open synaptic and uninstall the nvidia drivers listed there.
<anachronik_> slayton_, when on hybernation, what's the way to get out of it?
<anachronik_> do you know it?
<ActionParsnip> rek: install nvidia-glx-71  I think (does gksudo jockey-gtk not show anything?)
<slayton_> anachronik_, usually I press the power button.... but I've only had hiberation work on one of my several computers (under linux)
<scunizi> zeroXten: then you have a couple of easy things to do but I'll write it up and pastebin it for you.
<anachronik_> okay, thanks
<rek> ActionParsnip:  propietary drivers in use
<rek> how can i setup the zd1211 zydas wif usb lan adapter in damn small linux ?
<rek> wifi*
<zeroXten> thanks ubottu, but why is there so little mention of 9.04? It kinda gives the wrong impression
<puppyfans> o
<ActionParsnip> rek: dsl != ubuntu
<puppyfans> o
<ActionParsnip> rek: ask in #dsl or #ubuntu-offtopc
<rek> ActionParsnip: i know
<rek> it's a small chan
<puppyfans> o
<ActionParsnip> rek: this is the support channel for ubuntu only
<rek> but anyone who uses linux should be able to answer
<ActionParsnip> rek: possibly but not in here
<need_help> how to reset settings of Gnome Desktop i try control +shit + backspace didn't work on ubunt 9.04 thx
<slayton_> rek try in ##linux
<ActionParsnip> rek: #ubuntu-offtopic may be able to help
<ActionParsnip> !dontzap | need_help
<ubottu> need_help: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<rek> ;-) ok but also here this is a large chan
<sensiblethief> ASUUUUUUUUU
<_raven_> what is the name of the BOOTfile sys-res-cd boots up from?
<ActionParsnip> rek: dosnt matter on the size,dsl is offtopic here
<sensiblethief> pidgin gag bisa jalan kenapa ya,..?
<sensiblethief> help m e please
<rek> ok
<ActionParsnip> sensiblethief: read the message of the day when you joined the channel
<need_help> ActionParsnip,  is  control  +alt +backspace on u buntu 9.04 don't wokr?
<slayton_> rek there are 863 people in ##linux
<rek> i've just seen slayton_
<rek> quite good
<scunizi> zeroXten: http://pastebin.com/f744f4974
<ActionParsnip> need_help: it can if you follow the !dontzap guide. Its been changed to prntscrn + alt + k
<scunizi> zeroXten: keep in mind that with every kernel upgrade you'll have to reinstall.
<ActionParsnip> need_help: but if you follow that guide you can get the original way back
<need_help> ActionParsnip, okie thx
<ActionParsnip> need_help: apparently people "accidentally" press ctrl+alt+backspace....
<jway> does anyone know why my sshfs takes ages to mount a remote directory? my colleague mounts in 5 seconds whereas I mount in 2 minutes
<jamiewan> hi guys having dvd problems, finally got movie player Xine to play but to colour settings are all screwed up, any suggestions, i have spent all day installing libraries and other fixes but no good
<DVA5912> Installing ububtu on new pc. it has an AMD 64 pc so i guessing that it is 64 bit compatible. Whats the advantage of useing 64 bit over 32
<gabriel> Good Morning everyone
<gofer> hi
<pandi2456> hi too
<pandi2456> :D
<aiarakoa> hi
<scunizi> jamiewan: Xine I think has a method of adjusting it graphically
<gofer> co to angielski kanal i mowia po  polsku ?: P
<grawity> !pl | gofer
<ubottu> gofer: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<pbn> Hi there I've got a 8.04 LTS machine on a dial-up connection. I've gotten all the .deb packages to upgrade it on a USB key. How do I install them, other than typing 121 times dpkg -i <packagename>.deb ?
 * DVA5912 takes a number and goes to sit in the waiting room
<MaWaLe> !mibbit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mibbit
<gabriel> I have a little problem with my Geforce 6150LE on ubuntu, every time I boot in Ubuntu 9.04 I see the screen too bright,but when I click on Nvidia xserver settings the problem disappears, how can I fix this?
<MaWaLe> did someone know why did freenode nomore connect from mibbit gateway????
<Pici> MaWaLe: Ask in #freenode
<jamiewan> scunizi:saturation and hue are the only options i can see can u suggest a reliable alternative for just playing dvds no problem?
<scunizi> pbn: you may have the packages but you might not have the dependancies.. you can do the upgrade to 8.10 with the alternate cd and then go to 9.04 if you want..
<scunizi> jamiewan: vlc & mplayer
<pbn> scunizi: no I wanna stick with 8.04 LTS, sorry...
<scunizi> pbn: then what are you upgrading?
<DVA5912> Installing ububtu on new pc. it has an AMD 64 pc so i guessing that it is 64 bit compatible. Whats the advantage of useing 64 bit over 32
<aiarakoa> I'm trying to uninstall Citrix but I don't know how to do it; http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty says that using setupwfc, however it's not in my PC; I downloaded the tar.gz from citrix and it does neither work
<DVA5912> ...
<pbn> scunizi: well I'm installing from the 8.04.2 CD, but even with that, aptitude upgrade needs to update stuff. And it's a dialup line, so it would be awgfully slow, so I've downlaoded the necessaries .deb on a USB key
<scunizi> Pici: you got something happening to your machine
<Pici> Sorry for the traffic folks.
<Pici> scunizi: no, that was on purpose.
<pbn> damnit, what's going with these channel modes ?
<gggg> what's the command to upgrade from ubuntu 8.10 to ubuntu 9.04?
<jamiewan> scunizi: i've been trying those toady also, checked all the repositories are correct and still no good, mplayer ok but also colors wrong
<legend2440> !64 | DVA5912
<ubottu> DVA5912: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<gabriel> I have a little problem with my Geforce 6150LE on ubuntu, every time I boot in Ubuntu 9.04 I see the screen too bright,but when I click on Nvidia xserver settings the problem disappears, how can I fix this?
<scunizi> pbn: give it a shot.. aptoncd might be what you really need to install them all without going nuts..
<gggg> is there any command to install ubuntu 9.04 from ubuntu 8.10?
<Zeebo> upgrade-manager?
<DVA5912> legend2440: what took ya? :P
<pbn> scunizi: ah ok, gonna rtfm about aptoncd...
<scunizi> jamiewan: I had that issue on one of my machines.. never could figure out how to make the color correction stick..
<cousteau> ok, so I have to edit the last lines of "defaults.c" on the notify-osd source...
<scunizi> !aptoncd | pbn
<ubottu> pbn: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<pbn> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<gabriel> ddd> update-manager -d on Terminal
<jamiewan> scunizi: yes a problem i'll perservere with thanx
<zeroXten> scunizi: any idea why nothing is appearing in proprietary drivers?
<scunizi> zeroXten: did you use envyng or install directly? or uninstall the drivers via synaptic?
<DVA5912> 64 bit requires more compiling? Am i understanding that right? id have to compile my nvidia drivers?
<gabriel> gggg> update-manager -d on terminal
<zeroXten> scunizi: i've installed via synaptic (180)
<legend2440> DVA5912: i too have AMD64 but have never tried ubuntu 64 because there used to be problems with things like flashplayer but those problems may have been sorted out by now
<gggg> gabriel, is it "update-manager -d" ? will it do the job to install ubuntu 9.04 from ubuntu 8.10?
<zeroXten> i've got a Quadro NVS 160M
<kilior> how to share files between guest OS and host OS when use KVM?
<scunizi> zeroXten: not sure.. you might try restarting
<DVA5912> SO really its just better performance with 64 bit?
<gabriel> yes, gggg, but first you need to have all the updates installed from ubuntu 8.10
<Pici> gggg, gabriel: Do not use that command to upgrade to 9.04.
<Pici> gabriel: That is only for upgrading to the development release, which is no longer 9.04.
<gggg> Pici, so which command would i use?
<zeroXten> scunizi: k
 * DVA5912 downloads the 32 bit version of 8.04 LTS
<Pici> gggg: use -p instead.
<dominic_> does anyone know anything about installing macosx on a windows pc
<dominic_> ive been having issues all day
<DVA5912> How stable is teh 9.04
<gabriel> I tried the AMD 64 version on my AMD Athlon x2 3800+ and it gave me a lot of trouble
<gggg> Pici, why should not i use "upgrade-manager -d" and do you mean "upgrade-manager -p" ?
<scunizi> dominic_: not here.. this is the ubuntu assistance channel
<DVA5912> last time i tryed it my system locked up all the time
<zeroXten> scunizi: reboot didn't help
<full308> hi there
<scunizi> zeroXten: does any other driver show?
<full308> any one here run ubuntu server
<Pici> gggg: upgrade-manager -d tells it to upgrade to the latest development release, which is Karmic at this point. You don't want to do that.
<zeroXten> scunizi: nope, nothing
<gabriel> I have a little problem with my Geforce 6150LE on ubuntu, every time I boot in Ubuntu 9.04 I see the screen too bright,but when I click on Nvidia xserver settings the problem disappears, how can I fix this?
<scunizi> zeroXten: did they show prior to installing the 180 driver?
<gggg> Pici, if it is ubuntu 8.10 than should i use "update-manager -d"?
<zeroXten> hmm, one sec
<Pici> gggg: No. You should never use -d unless you are planning on testing an alpha/beta version of Ubuntu.
<gggg> Pici, so how would i upgrade the ubuntu version from 8.10 to 9.04?
<Pici> gggg: desktop or server?
<DexterF> hi
<gggg> Pici, desktop
<DVA5912> How can ubuntu be installed with out a cd? Im getting a laptop off of ebay but the thing has not cd drive on it (probrubly why they only want 170) it has 700 some odd memory and a 30 gb hd
<Pici> gggg: If you need to use the command line, the proper command would be: do-release-upgade -p -m desktop
<DexterF> does ubuntu detect flash media and apply appropriate mount options like noatime to prevent wear out?
<dominic_> how do i install flash on ubuntu
<dominic_> ???
<Pici> !flash | dominic_
<ubottu> dominic_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<dominic_> ok
<pandi2456> dominic, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<dominic_> ok
<theoryx> dominic_ , open terminal and type : sudo apt-get install flashplugin-non-free
<pandi2456> yup
<scunizi> zeroXten: you're not running ubuntu in a vm are you?
<gggg> Pici, do you mean "do-release-upgade -p -m desktop" ?
<dominic_> nope
<dominic_> just regular
<gggg> Pici, there is nothing command like "do-release-upgade -p -m desktop"
<FlyNut> I'm having problems receiving DCC files in Xchat and Konversation. does any one have a sugestion?
<zeroXten> scunizi: i've got proprietry drivers to see "nvidia" (no version?) but can't use nvidia-settings
<zeroXten> scunizi: no vm
<scunizi> zeroXten: try nvidia-xconfig
<dominic_> its says it cant find the package
<Pici> gggg: do-release-upgrade -p -m desktop   sorry, typo
<dominic_> E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-non-free
<legend2440> its   flashplugin-nonfree
<zeroXten> validation error =/
<gggg> Pici, what's the command?
<Pici> gggg: do-release-upgrade -p -m desktop
<cousteau> still trying...
<dominic_>  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-non-free
<cousteau> let's see if this works
<Pici> dominic_: no, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<gggg> "do-release-upgade -p -m desktop" ? are you sure?
<dominic_> o lol
<theoryx> oops, my bad
<pandi2456> lol
<gggg> Pici, "do-release-upgade -p -m desktop" ? are you sure?
<Pici> gggg: I mispelled it the first time. make sure you're spelling upgrade properly.
<scunizi> zeroXten: did you try to install the drivers direct from nvidia?
<dominic_> lets hope this works lets go on youtube and see! :)
<pandi2456> ameen
<asfjio> hello, is there a log file for remote desktop of ubuntu?
<dominic_> yey it works thanks ;)
<dominic_> but there is no Sound
<dominic_> y
<pandi2456> try to see your volume
<dominic_> ok
<gggg> Pici,thanks, but man "do-release-upgrade" says nothing
<Pici> gggg: do-release-upgrade --help   does
<ubu1> I have a problem. I cannot play videos from CnetTv, but i have Flash and Youtube also run normal. Please, help.
<dominic_> nope still no sound pandi
<dominic_> why is ubuntu so complex lol
<DVA5912> If a notebook im anting has 700 mb of ram and a 30 gb had disk would it be better to get a netbook?
<DVA5912> wanting*
<theoryx> dominic_ you have no sound when trying to read flash animations ?
<ubu1> I have a problem. I cannot play videos from CnetTv, but i have Flash and Youtube also run normal. Please, help.
<dominic_> for anything no sound for mp3 files youtube videos
<iggy1> hello, i need some help.. i installed nvidia drivers and after reboot, my screen is blank and computer freezes.. i already tried older/newer drivers but its always the same.. xorg log sais it cannot load "glx" because it cant find the driver nvidia
<gggg> Pici, thanks
<ubu1> I have a problem. I cannot play videos from CnetTv, but i have Flash and Youtube also run normal. Please, help.
<Pici> !repeat | ubu1
<ubottu> ubu1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<gggg> Pici, but if i upgrade to 9.04 will all installed package be gone ?
<theoryx> dominic_ : you have the startup sound when you boot Ubuntu ?
<iggy1> ubu1: have you tried plugin mediaplayerconnectivity?
<dominic_> let me check ill be right back
<theoryx> brb
<theoryx> ok
<aurilliance> My mouse just stoped working (it was working a few seconds ago) usb mouse btw. Is there a command I can use to refresh all devices or something?
<ubu1> No. How to do this?
<DVA5912> aurilliance, might check the connection
<pandi2456> ??
<iggy1> ubu1: just download the plugin and restart FF
<gggg> Pici, do i have to reinstall every package that i installed in ubuntu 8.10 ,if i upgrade it from ubuntu 8.10 to ubuntu 9.04?
<vatts> graaaaaaaah!
<scunizi> aurilliance: try it in a different slot.. preferrably not on a hub
<vatts> i hate xp :)
<Pici> gggg: No, that wouldn't be much of an upgrade if you had to do that...
<ubu1> I will try. Thanks.
<gabriel> gggg, No, It is a new release
<pandi2456> vatts, lol
<aurilliance> DVA5912: it's connectd, but the usb plug isn't sendingh the mouse power, because it doesn't light up. I'm installing lots of apps atm, that's probably why
 * vatts has asploded (Success)
<DVA5912> aurilliance: it could be. More power to the hd. ... might suggest a better PSU?
 * vatts smells some f00dz
<gggg> Pici, so my installed packages and software will be in ubuntu 9.04?
<Pici> !ot | vatts
<ubottu> vatts: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
 * grawity smells vatts
<aurilliance> DVA5912: on a laptop :P
<Pici> gggg: Yes.
 * vatts slaps grawity around a bit with a large trout
<gggg> Pici, thanks
<Pici> vatts: Please stop.
<zeroXten> scunizi: sort, cheers thanks
<gggg> gabriel, thanks
<DVA5912> aurilliance: oh lol. umm...... pluged in?
<scunizi> zeroXten: what happened?
<DVA5912> aurilliance: to the wall i mean
<gabriel> your welcome'
<aurilliance> DVA5912: yep
<DVA5912> aurilliance: you done installing now?
<dominic_> nope no sound when boot up
<aurilliance> nah, 1hr left (Loooooots of apps :P) I'll try a restart when i'm done, I'm sure that'll fix it. in the meantime Ill use the trackpad
<theoryx> dominic_ thats what i thought.
<dominic_> so what now
<bill-e1> dominic, did you check that ispeaker is on?
<DVA5912> my mind is going crazy. i dont want to leave windows 7 but when i think about leaving ubuntu i cant do it ether. i dont know which OS to use :(
<theoryx> dominic_ open the sound control and make sure nothing is muted
<dominic_> ok um bill yes they are on
<Neji123> Hej, im about to kill Pidgin hard, how do I turn off the annoying messeges in top right screen whenever someone sends me a messege and im not watching his conversation window
<scunizi> DVA5912: windows 7 is beta so run it in ubuntu in virtualbox.. both at the same time open and running :)
<aurilliance> q: can anyone point me to instruction on getting wacom bamboo drivers for ubuntu?
<DVA5912> scunizi: wrong. windows 7 is rc./ i have the rc
<dominic_> yep everything is not muted
<scunizi> DVA5912: ok.. rc.. run it in a vm
<DVA5912> lol
<petsounds> hello, how can i send songs to ipod ? thank you
<erUSUL> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<DVA5912> !zune
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zune
<DVA5912> lol
<aurilliance> !wacom
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom
<DVA5912> worth a shot :P
<erUSUL> !botabuse > DVA5912
<ubottu> DVA5912, please see my private message
<dominic_> wacom is a pen tablet
<DVA5912> it want abuse!
<DVA5912> it was a legit inquery
<aurilliance> dominic_: yes
<scunizi> aurilliance: wacom should just work with the latest kernel.. just "works" for me on 8.10
<dominic_> so now my sound is not muted how do i get sound to come out my speakers
<aurilliance> scunizi: just plug it in?
<erUSUL> DVA5912: but queries should be done in priv with the bot; thanks :)
<scunizi> aurilliance: yep.. the scroll wheel if you have one might not work.. and maybe the buttons on the pad but ..yes it will work..
<aurilliance> scunizi: ^ ok. My mouse isn't working either atm (sucpected due to installing loads of apps in the bg) so ill try again once installations are done
<aurilliance> ta
<scunizi> aurilliance: if you're going to use it in inkscape, or gimp you'll need to look at those programs preferences to list it as a device.
<aurilliance> yeah I've already done the gimp stuff before
<theoryx> dominic_ im coming back in a few minutes. the same thing happened to me before
<dominic_> ok im just going to london ill be back in 2
<slestak> good morning.  i want to install 64bit jaunty on a machine that is currently 32bit 9.04.  I am not trying to convert, I will do a reinstall.  one thing i would like though is create a text dump of the packages I have installed (not in core) that I can use as an input file on the new install to "get it back" to where I have it.
<slestak> aptoncd is not what i want because that makes debs right?
<Pici> slestak: Right, these commands from ubottu should help though.
<Pici> !clone > slestak
<ubottu> slestak, please see my private message
<slestak> Pici: tyvm
<Pici> slestak: Of course some packages (albeit not many) won't be available on 64bit, so you may not be able to install all of them.
<asfjio> does vino have log file and if where it is?
<gabriel> Hi everyone
<tatanate> freenode
<scunizi> Pici: are the packages you download from the repos when running 64bit, are they compiled as 64bit as well?
<messi> /server irc://irc.abjects.net/
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. i diddent think the server command used a 'web type url' like that.
<Dr_Willis>  /server  irc.abjects.net
<Pici> scunizi: Each architecture requries that the binaries be compiled for them separately, so yes.
<Dr_Willis> scunizi:  yes. they should be 64bit also.
<grawity> Dr_Willis: no, /server doesn't use URLs.
<grawity> (oh, and they aren't only "web type")
<Pici> grawity: read again
<Dr_Willis> grawity:  whatever. :)
<grawity> Pici: Read what?
<Dr_Willis> i found the term accuraate. :)
<Pici> grawity: nevermind.
<scunizi> Dr_Willis: Pici and for those packages you need that are only available on 32 bit, can they also be run in the 64bit environment in some fashion or do you have to go out and get the source to compile?
<Dr_Willis> scunizi:  there are ways to get 32bit packages to work. (but ive never had to mess with that)
<scunizi> Dr_Willis: nice to know.. I'm thinking those occational "break" times when you just need a couple of minutes to blow thing up.. getdeb.net is typically 32bit
<HippyEwan1> Hey. The PNG plugin that comes with Gimp can't handle layers. Where can I get a better one that can?
<Pici> !chroot > scunizi (this may provide some info)
<ubottu> scunizi, please see my private message
<packet-sent> The latest kernel update has broke my full drive encryption, when it now boots I am not being asked for my passphrase and so it cannot find my root partition,does anyone know of a fix?
<scunizi> Pici: thanks
<ubu1> I have a promblem. I can't play videos from CnetTv. I tried with plugin mediaplayerconnectivity, but it didn't work. Please, help.
<niadh> can anyone help me with a samba share issue i can't figure out? I need to have a share thats guest accessable to both windows and linux machines and while i can open the share under linux without requireing a username or password windows insists i enter one
<packet-sent> I can boot into the earlier kernel which does ask for a passphrase
<aaronorosen> niadh: yea I've had that same problem idk why that occurs. But you can go to tools->mount hard drive something like that in windows and give the username and password so you don't have to keep entering it.
<aaronorosen> niadh: if you figure out why it does that please PM me.
<HippyEwan1> Hey. The PNG plugin that comes with Gimp can't handle layers. Where can I get a better one that can?
<ewsubach> inetd isn't installed by default on ubuntu 9.04. Have they dropped it in favor of standalone daemons?
<platius> slestak; http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-reinstall-all-of-currently-installed-packages-in-fresh-ubuntu-install.html    you might look here
<packet-sent> Anyone use full drive encryption as offered by the alternative live cd found that the latest kernel breaks the set up by not asking for the passphrase  which then makes it impossible to mount root
<ubu1>  I have a promblem. I can't play videos from CnetTv. I tried with plugin mediaplayerconnectivity, but it didn't work. Please, help.
<exodus_ms> I know it's OT, but could someone try http://www.google.com and tell me if loads please
<mrwes> exodus_ms, google is up
<lstarnes> exodus_ms: it works for me
 * exodus_ms grrrrr
<exodus_ms> thanks mrwes lstarnes
<ubu1> I have a promblem. I can't play videos from CnetTv. I tried with plugin mediaplayerconnectivity, but it didn't work. Please, help.
<ubu1>  
<Dr_Willis> Ive been using 'DeVeDe' to convert avi files to DVD format. it works well. but is awkward in ways,  what alternatives exist? (searching the repos now) :)
<Wo_Ow> hi everyone, how do I install pkg files under Ubuntu jaunty?
<slayton> Wo_Ow, what do you mean by pkg files?
<Dr_Willis> Wo_Ow:  an 'autopackage' file ?
<freelanceweb> HOw do I change the main domain of my ubuntu server?
<Dr_Willis> http://www.autopackage.org/
<ubu1> (15:11:54) ubu1: I have a promblem. I can't play videos from CnetTv. I tried with plugin mediaplayerconnectivity, but it didn't work. Please, help.
<ewsubach> inetd isn't installed by default on ubuntu 9.04. Have they dropped it in favor of standalone daemons?
<jrib> Wo_Ow: you should install your software from ubuntu's repositories using Synaptic or Add/Remove, not with pkg files whenever possible
<Wo_Ow> I just downloaded a file whick has the end .pkg
<jrib> Wo_Ow: what are you trying to install/accomplish?
<Wo_Ow> its called GENtle
<illovae> hey o/
<Wo_Ow> it is not present in the official repositories as far as I know
<metalpass> Is the Live cd the same thing as the regular install?
<pepe19324234> ubuntu rules
<metalpass> because my nvidia card i dont think is being seen
<hc> back
<packet-sent> anyone use full drive encryption as offered by alternative live cd?
<Dr_Willis>  .pkg is not autopackage then  - they use '.package'
<Wo_Ow> yes its definitely a .pkg
<jrib> Wo_Ow: have you read: http://gentle.magnusmanske.de/ ?
<jrib> Wo_Ow: I see a .pkg there for mac...
<Dr_Willis> Wo_Ow:  that means very little :) they could of just shorted the extension. Or some other weirdnedss  :) or like jrib  says it may be for macs
<Wo_Ow> I read the page and you either can compile it from source
<Wo_Ow> which I cannot download via cvs
<Wo_Ow> or you can download a linux binary with the end .pkg
<l1k4n> How do I reinstall Ubuntu on dual boot with Vista?
<slayton> Wo_Ow, why don't you just download the .tar.gz from the website
<jrib> Wo_Ow: I don't see any .pkg for linux
<l1k4n> If I set there wrong partition size when installing Ubuntu and Vista, where do I change the size so Ubuntu can work properly?
<Wo_Ow> I did download it but there is no makefile.. I used to install something from source only a few times and it worked always like ./configure.. make.. install
<Wo_Ow> but not with this tar.gz
<y0u> How can i join to Quakenet? =S
<slayton> Wo_Ow, not all programs require a make file... did you read the README
<jrib> Wo_Ow: it's a binary.  I imagine you just run ./GENtle
<metalpass> How does ubuntu do with a family desktop
<Wo_Ow> ok I will try this
<iceroot> y0u: /connect uk.quakenet.org
<slayton> metalpass, great. I have one...
<metalpass> slayton: Is it possible to have Parental Controls with it?
<slayton> what kind of controls? metalpass?
<y0u> Wont work :S
<y0u> Btw how do i run .Run file ?
<jrib> y0u: you avoid it.  What are you trying to accomplish?
<metalpass> slayton: i want to restrict what they do. They only need to browse the internet, and play selected games, and have access to open office. Stuff like that
<y0u> My drivers
<illovae> y0u: chmod +x on it then ./file.run
<slayton> metalpass, you can easily add remove programs and then just don't give the children administrative access... if you're looking for internet content filtering checkout opendns.org and leechblock
<jrib> y0u: what drivers...?
<y0u> ./Q me pls
<jrib> !pm | y0u
<ubottu> y0u: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<slayton> metalpass, chances are you kids don't know how to use linux and even if they do they won't be able to make any changes to the system if you don't give them administrative privledges
<y0u> I have used too much vista and now im using ubuntu 8.04
<y0u> So need some help pls ;D
<kharn> re
<jrib> y0u: sure, but we can't help you if you don't answer questions
<illovae> y0u: keep trying :}
<Pici> !info dansguardian | metalpass (see also http://dansguardian.org/)
<y0u> Just need to run .run file and install my umm fk... :D sec :D
<ubottu> metalpass: dansguardian (source: dansguardian): Web content filtering. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.9.7-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 463 kB, installed size 2368 kB
<kam00zy> hey guys
<jrib> y0u: what drivers are you trynig to install?
<y0u> graphic card
<Wo_Ow> jrib, looks good but I need to add a library file to ubuntu, do you also know how that has to be done?
<metalpass> slayton:  ok, well i guess what im looking for i will need to code then :) specificaly i want them to have like three buttons when they get on. one for Frefox, the other for the games / Apps folder and the third for Open Open Office. Looks like im coding
<jrib> y0u: nvidia...?
<y0u> Ati
<jrib> Wo_Ow: the page I linked you to tells you what to run on ubuntu
<slayton> metalpass, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=226298
<jrib> !ati > y0u
<ubottu> y0u, please see my private message
<ganesh_> firefox not responds whenever i open any flash file.. how do i fix it?
<Pici> metalpass: You may also want to look into the sabayon and Pessulus packages for locking down the gnome desktop.
<y0u> ubottu:  I try your tips :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<y0u> :S
<y0u> Aww
<y0u> Someone else ?: S
<metalpass> pici, il look into them
<Wo_Ow> jrib I read it all but it does work except for libmysqlclient
<metalpass> thanks people!
<y0u> Got 5 virus from Vista because of Bot's
<jrib> Wo_Ow: pastebin
<Pici> y0u: ubottu is our channel's bot, it is safe.
<y0u> oh
<Wo_Ow> jrib what?
<jrib> !pastebin | Wo_Ow
<ubottu> Wo_Ow: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<y0u> Well can someone help, because im a bit of noob with Ubuntu 8.04 Because im using a windows for like 6 years and now i used Linux like one week
<mathew> Hello
<jrib> y0u: did you read what ubottu sent you?
<iceroot> !ask | y0u
<ubottu> y0u: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> When in doubt spend time reading/learning linux basics befor trying more advanced things.
<y0u> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto Thats what ubottu gimme to me
<jrib> y0u: right.  Did you read it?
<Dr_Willis> IVe totally missed the actual problem.
<mathew> Linux is so much better then windows or mac and I have all three
<y0u> And i need to upgrade my Xpress 1250 graphic card
<Dr_Willis> You mean you are going to go buy a new card?
<Wo_Ow> jrib my output would be in german so no use for you.. when I try to apt-get libmysqlclient it will not be found, but I can download at sourceforge a file called libmysqlclient.so.12 so my hope is to add this file manually to ubuntu somehow and then GENtle will work
<y0u> jrib:  yeah, But im not very good with LONG ENGLISH,  I Can listen / Read english but with long stories it not gonna worth
<y0u> and im sorry with my bad english guys ;S
<Dr_Willis> y0u:  thers other language-ubuntu support channels
<Dr_Willis> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<mathew> you seem  fine with it to me
<iceroot> Wo_Ow: libmysqlclient16 - MySQL database client library
<jrib> Wo_Ow: you need to remember that linux is not windows.  You don't downwload random files trying to install things
<mathew> so what os do you like?
<Pici> y0u: what is your native language?
<iceroot> Wo_Ow: sudo apt-get install libmysqlclient16   (ubuntu 8.04) use apt-cache search libmysqlclient so find the correct one for you
<y0u> Pici:  Finnish
<Pici> y0u: Perhaps #ubuntu-fi can help you :)
<y0u> Mm Thanks :)
<Pici> y0u: Also your english was quite good.
<y0u> ;D Thanks :p
<Wo_Ow> jrib I know and with the synaptics I found that I already have libmysqlclient15
<petllama> anyone familiar with ftpsync.pl usage?
<Wo_Ow> but GENtle did not run
<y0u> Not a pain when u read it :)
<mathew> *is* quite good
<iceroot> !anyone | petllama
<ubottu> petllama: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Wo_Ow> jrib and this is the reply of the console to ./GENtle: ./GENtle: error while loading shared libraries: libmysqlclient.so.14: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jrib> Wo_Ow: k, then I'd recommend you compile gentle yourself as its using a different version of that library
<Wo_Ow> jrib thats what I was trying to do :)
<mathew> I just got an HP 2009m to go with my inspiron 531S by DELL with a AMD 64 prosesser with windows vista
<jrib> Wo_Ow: weren't you trying to use a .pkg?
<samphippen> how do I play a dvd in ubuntu?#
<samphippen> 9.04
<jrib> !dvd | samphippen
<ubottu> samphippen: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mathew> HP 2009m Monitor. sorru
<Dr_Willis> !dvd | samphippen
<mathew> *srry*
<Wo_Ow> jrib the problem is to download the sourcecode.. the cvs commands  from the magnus manske website dont work
<jrib> Wo_Ow: pastebin
<petllama> whats params would i use in ftpsync.pl to use it for backing up a directory with subdirs, only uploading files that have been changed since the last backup. what would the syntax be
<jrib> Wo_Ow: you can use LC_ALL=C to make everything english
<genii> Wo_Ow: Maybe check http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libmysqlclient.so&mode=exactfilename&suite=jaunty&arch=any
<Wo_Ow> jrib http://sourceforge.net/scm/?type=cvs&group_id=89980 here are the commands and the reply from the console is nothing.. no source will be downloaded
<jrib> Wo_Ow: pastebin your terminal session
<mathew> anyone here a computer programmer?
<stonedchef> DCC SED 76857485739283
<stonedchef> [#crackhouse]
<Guest61669> i have an ubuntu question regarding VMware
<Wo_Ow> jrib http://pastebin.com/m7a015b36
<Guest61669> i cant get the driver to install in the guest OS
<jrib> Wo_Ow: and the next command?
<Guest61669> i have installed vmtools
<Guest61669> that fixed the graphic driver problem
<Guest61669> but not the NIC driver
<Guest61669> ?vmware
<Guest61669> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Guest61669> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Wo_Ow> jrib at the second command you have to specify a module of the program but I want all, everything is here I think: http://gentle-m.cvs.sourceforge.net/viewvc/gentle-m/
<jrib> Wo_Ow: I'm asking to see what you ran
<aurilliance> my bamboo wacom tablet works when I plug it in (jaunty) but the eraser cursor does not register xinput --list shows only "wacom6x8", not seperate inputs for eraser and pen... anyone have any suggestions?
<jrib> Wo_Ow: I've already checked out the source
<Guest61669> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<Wo_Ow> jrib oh ok when I specify the module name as "GENtle" it downloads it all?
<jrib> Wo_Ow: yes
<Wo_Ow> jrib you rokc
<pbn> Hi, I heard that "all Centrino based laptops have their wireless adapter supported in Ubuntu 8.04 LTS", is that correct ? Do I have to install some packages ?
<xukun> what do I need to do if I want my bluetooth keyboard to work?
<tehbaut> is the standard download cd a live disk? or just an installer?
<Egoo> both
<aurilliance> can anyone suggest a site I can follow to turn jaunty into studio?
<sky_11> aurilliance: ubuntu wiki
<erUSUL> pbn: is correct as far as i know intel wifi chips are well supported
<bazhang> install ubuntustudio-desktop aurilliance
<aurilliance> thnx both
<iashwaniarora> hi
<Dr_Willis> aurilliance:  you trying to use the eraser in GIMP? or some other app?
<zgmf-x20a> hey all.  how do i merge the two taks bars into one, on the bottom ideally.
<iashwaniarora> can anyone tell me how to install gstreamer library
<aurilliance> Dr_Willis: trying to use it in gimp yes, but it doesn't register in gimp>edit>preferences>advanced input
<xukun> the bluetooth dongel is detected by my keyboard is paired. Any help would be appreciated
<bsl> guys, does system-V attempt to run all scripts in /etc/init.d/ or do I need to add my new script in a specific file?
<Dr_Willis> aurilliance:  ok.. Just checking
<aurilliance> Dr_Willis: it only shows "bamboo6x8" whereas on my other pc it shows 2 input devices, the pen and the eraser :(
<iashwaniarora> CAN ANYONE TELL ME
<aurilliance> kk
<Dr_Willis> !find gstreamer
<ubottu> Found: gstreamer-tools, gstreamer0.10-alsa, gstreamer0.10-doc, gstreamer0.10-esd, gstreamer0.10-gnomevfs (and 49 others)
<aurilliance> sudo apt-get install gstreamer?
<Ffunk74> iashwaniarora, sudo aptitude install gstreamer[press tab button]
<Dr_Willis> iashwaniarora:  use package manager.. serch for it.. click and install.
<Ffunk74> iashwaniarora, twice
<iashwaniarora> thanks aurilliance
<xukun> anybody?
<sky_11> Dr_Willis: he should learn both way
<tehbaut> is it possible to have a version of the live disk on a usb flash drive, but be able to save changes to it, then later reload the changed environment, and also install it to the machine being run on? Is that too much to ask, or can it be done?
<Dr_Willis> sky_11:  people should learn to read the basics of the docs also. :)
<Dr_Willis> !training
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<iashwaniarora> thanks dr willis and Ffunk
<bsl> hello? where do I need to add information about my new startup scrpit in init.d
<zgmf-x20a> tehbaut: yes it is desined like that.  it utilizes persistence
<sky_11> Dr_Willis: not all people understand advanced english...communication is good
<tehbaut> zgmf-x20a, so it knows whether it's being run from a writable environment?
<sky_11> tehbaut: it can be done
<iratiku> How do I install php 5.3 on 8.04 LTS. I've installed all the updates through apt , apt-get update / apt-get upgrade , dpkg -l | grep php still shows php 5.2.3, most likely because the repos for 8.04 don't have php 5.3 and never will. Installing from source will be a nightmare as there are many compilation options provided by php5-mysql, php5-curl etc that I do not have the skills to know how to do by making from source.   What are other wa
<iratiku> ys of upgrading to php 5.3 in 8.04 ?
<bsl> cmon guys, this should be a one word answer, please help
<zgmf-x20a> tehbaut: what version are you running?  with 8.10 yu can use persistence, and it will keep track of it.  you can save files etc,
<sky_11> tehbaut: give me sec
<santtu> joi
<santtu> #ubuntu-fi
<gabriel> Hello
<santtu> hi
<ratdeptrai> bsl: not clear what "add information" means, but you might want to read the man-page for update-rc.d
<sky_11> gabriel: !welcome
<sipior> iratiku: if you're not prepared to build from source, upgrading your version of ubuntu is likely the only option.
<tehbaut> zgmf-x20a, I have 8.10 but am now looking at 9.04
<bsl> ratdeptrai: thanks, that's all I needed
<bsl> ratdeptrai: didn't know what man page to read
<gabriel> I have a question: how do you make work the 3g card that comes with the acer one aspire?
<msaraujo> I need to restart my daemon sound
<msaraujo> how to do that?
<msaraujo> lsof | grep pcm does not give me anything
<sky_11> gabriel: what graphic card ? graphic drivers ?
<Dr_Willis> My AcerAspireOne dident come with a 3g card....
<alpharesearch> is there a crond mode that executes scripts for sure... if PC is powered down and scripts shod run it is run the next time the PC turns on for example... I need this for rsnapshot, any idea how to set this up?
<ratdeptrai> bsl: you'll probably want to add some meta-data at the beginning of the script which is used by update-rc.d -- use any existing script as a template.
<gabriel> Its the one that has a 160 gb hard drive
<sipior> bsl: do you know about apropos? try "man -k init", for example. easy way to narrow down to useful man pages.
<ratdeptrai> bsl: /etc/init.d/skeleton
<bsl> ratdeptrai: k, i see the skeleton
<sky_11> msaraujo: alsa ?
<Dr_Willis> gabriel:  there are several AAO threads in the forums and wiki pages.. I would check there.
<bsl> sipior: no i did not, thank you
<msaraujo> sky_11: yes
<msaraujo> is it alsa-utils?
<gabriel> I have tried looking on google and nothing
<msaraujo> HDA(Intel Mixer)
<sky_11> msaraujo: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<gabriel> the laptop has a 3g card to connect to the internet
<msaraujo> (Alsa Mixer)
<jrib>  /what
<alpharesearch> I would like to insure that rsnapshot runs weekly and monthly... but i can not make sure my PC is on at this time... kind like outlook calender reminders that pop up after event is over....
<msaraujo> sky_11: I have a sound loop here
<Dr_Willis> gabriel:  i knwo theres a large AAO thread in the forums/wiki pages..   you may need to determine the exact chipset/brand of 3g card.  'one that came with' is a big vague.
<msaraujo> if I stop the daemon, the loop stops
<msaraujo> if I restart it, the loop continues also
<gabriel> It is a Qualcomm
<msaraujo> annoying sound
<gabriel> card
<msaraujo> repetitive annoying sound
<msaraujo> sky_!!
<msaraujo> oops sky_11
<ulysses> NickServ
<ulysses> NickServ password
<gabriel> It is the Acer One ZG5
<ulysses> ./ash\
<sipior> alpharesearch: have a look at anacron.
<ulysses> exit
<sky_11> msaraujo: well..
<J_P> hi all, anyone know a flash editor for linux?
<crash> hi guys,anybody else having problems installing / upgrading phpmyadmin? keeps saying access denied for me even though i typed the correct p/word
<msaraujo> sky_11: rhythm box forces quit
<sky_11> J_P: like macromedia flash ?
<RoyK> for how long is a non-lts-version of ubuntu server supported?
<alpharesearch> thanks sipior, looks like this is exactly what I'm looking for!
<sky_11> RoyK: to the next release ?
<sky_11> RoyK: 1 year i think
<J_P> sky_11: yes
<sipior> RoyK: 18 months, iirc. (7.10 was just cast adrift with the release of 9.04)
<sky_11> J_P: dont know about .fla because is closed format :X
<bsl> ratdeptrai: thanks again, all done
<iratiku> I can't upgrade because of a bug (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=986347)
<andruk> having trouble reinstalling postgres-8.3
<andruk> having trouble reinstalling postgres-8.3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/199292/
<fasta> I have the option of getting my hands on a ridiculously fast machine. Is it possible to just get the harddisk out of my current machine and expect Ubuntu to boot, so I can continue work?
<rohan> will ubuntu 9.04 get final version of firefox 3.5 when it's out?
<AlienDK> dude
<AlienDK> it IS out
<AlienDK> :P
<rohan> AlienDK: no, it is not.
<AlienDK> ubuntu 9.04?
<elcomprendo> hello
<AlienDK> Hello
<sky_11> AlienDK: firefox 3.5
<AlienDK> oh
<rohan> AlienDK: no, my question was about firefox 3.5
<AlienDK> sorry
<andruk> fasta: you may have to reinstall grub (theres plenty of guides online how to do that) so you will probably need a ubuntu livecd (no, you wont reinstall ubuntu, just the bootloader, your data will be safe) before you start.  but yes.
<AlienDK> I misunderstood you :P
<t-o-m-p-p-a> Hi, could someone help me with a problem connecting vinagre to tightvnc-server running gnome-desktop trough ssh. Both computers have Ubuntu 9.04 installed.
<sky_11> rohan: i dont think its FF 3.5 out
<russdot> has anyone ever tried testing a windows exe for memory leaks using wine under valgrind?
<rohan> sky_11: no, it is not
<fasta> andruk: by "may" do you mean that I have to, or that you don't know, but that I might have to do it?
<sky_11> rohan: so it cant be in repositories
<andruk> t-o-m-p-p-a: did you follow the help on help.ubuntu.com for the VNC page?
<andruk> fasta: i mean it depends on a variety of factors that i dont know - how the motherboards boot, how the bootloader is currently installed
<sky_11> rohan: well you can install it from page
<fasta> andruk: ok, thanks.
<andruk> t-o-m-p-p-a: the reason i ask is that i was having problems with that too.  i had to ssh into the remote box with the -L option, and then run the vnc server on the remote machine, and then have vinagre connect to my local machine using the appropriate port
<n0gear> fasta: you might need new drivers for your new hardware as well
<andruk> n0gear: true, but it will at least boot.
<t-o-m-p-p-a> The problem i have, is the following: " When i type something on my keyboard, the vnc- gnome types something else. The keyboard is all messed up"
<fasta> n0gear: I think the vendor of the graphics card is the same and my sound isn't working now anyway (annoying broken Pulse).
<elcomprendo> hi guys i tried changing the source code of my jaunty ubutu
<sky_11> elcomprendo: dont do that
<elcomprendo> then whenever i try to install something it does not work
<n0gear> fasta: there was a way to copy all the package settings from old comp and then it would automatically install the same ones to new comp
<Pici> elcomprendo: What source code did you modify?
<n0gear> fasta: that way u could do a clean install
<broken_> Hye guys I have a strange problem, I installed Jaunty last night and everythign was working great, this morning my wireless is completely dead. I rebooted and it doesn't even show me the option for wireless networking, lspci /doesn't/ show my card anymore while lsmod shows the ath5k module loaded. (Atheros based chipset)
<n0gear> which program should i use to rip CDs to MP3?
<Maveas> How do I switch between "splits" in screen?
<squeak> broken_, hey random question for you on that its not showing up in wireless right?
<C4away> Random answer[21]: Africa (from Phyre)
<broken_> squeak: its not, correct.
<bazhang> C4away, ??
<sipior> broken_: does your laptop have a switch for turning the wireless receiver on and off?
<genii> !rip | n0gear
<fasta> n0gear: yes, I also know how to do that.
<ubottu> n0gear: For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<andruk> having trouble reinstalling postgres-8.3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/199292/
<fasta> n0gear: only problem is that it is slow.
<broken_> sipior: it does but its never worked in the past.
<fasta> n0gear: it takes about a day with the amount of packages I have.
<broken_> I suppose I should give it a try, and see.
<squeak> broken_, okay this may sound weird but it fixes it everytime for me...don't reboot..shut off the computer right now and then start it back up....not reboot shut down completely and power off..then start back up...that fixed mine same problem atheros chipset..if I rebooted it wouldn't work but shutting down all the way then starting back up from a cold boot fixed it worked fine since
<muha> How can i open /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<squeak> muha, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Pici> !gksudo | muha squeak
<ubottu> muha squeak: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<squeak> Pici, ahhh okay I have never once used gksudo always used sudo
<rohan> that factoid is outdated now, because gksudo no longer exists in current versions of ubuntu
<broken_> squeak: sipior both your combined solutions worked! Thank you!!
<rohan> true, in the past, it was an issue using X and sudo, but it no longer is, thanks to PolicyKit
<Pici> rohan: Yes it does.
<squeak> broken_, glad we could help :)
<rohan> Pici: i am about sure it doesn't.
<squeak> rohan, not sure if it helps but I am in intrepid and gksudo is there
<squeak> rohan, but on that same note I have never used gksudo LOL always did sudo
<bazhang> gksudo for all graphical apps
<Ffunk74> gksudo is usually included in gksu package
<squeak> Whats the latest version of PulseAudio I can installed in Ubuntu Intrepid? and I don't want too upgrade too Jaunty lol
<rohan>  oh i am sorry, gksudo is there, Pici
<bsl> is there a reason that when I ssh into my ubuntu server some characters are replaced as such: "Any line ending in a â\â"
<o_a> [Kubuntu] When I try to activate Strigi indexing in 9.04 with 4.2 Beta 2, a message appears below the "Enable Strigi desktop indexing" checkbox, saying: "Strigi service failed to initialize, most likely due to an installation problem"
<Romeo92Bratsk> Hello
<o_a> Any idea of what the problem is?
<n0gear> can Amarok be used to rip CDs to mp3?
<sipior> bsl: what is the result of "echo $TERM" on the remote machine? also, what ssh client are you using?
<squeak> n0gear, as far as I know..no..well not that I have ever found....there was a program if you want the name of it that I use too rip cds and encode them too mp3 and such
<faldo> So basically a firewall is for dropping packets?
<Romeo92Bratsk> Pycckue ecTb ?
<Romeo92Bratsk> äæ
<Pici> !ru | Romeo92Bratsk
<ubottu> Romeo92Bratsk: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<sipior> faldo: dropping, rerouting, tagging, logging, mangling, &cet.
<bsl> sipior: term = xterm, i've seen same results with putty and SSH Secure Shell
<bazhang> Romeo92Bratsk, #ubuntu-ru
<bsl> sipior: maybe i'm just using a bad font?
<server_> hi everyone, can some one help me? i am using hardy heron and can't seem to connect to pppoe using network manager. i can connect now because of pppoeconf
<sipior> bsl: possibly. the latter client is the windows version?
<faldo> sipior: what's the policy name for dropping packets with ufw? Deny
<n0gear> squeak: whats the name of the prog?
<sipior> faldo: "DROP"
<bsl> sipior: I'm running both from windows
<sipior> faldo: ah, sorry, from iptables. i don't use ufw myself.
<faldo> sipior : DROP of course +1
<squeak> n0gear, here this ubuntu help page is what you need they list a few ones there...its down too preference...https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping
<rohan>  /msg ubottu lts
<rohan> how frequently do LTS versions of ubuntu come out?
<sipior> bsl: make sure you're using a basic monospaced font. easy to test if that's the problem, anyway.
<erik__> good everyone
<server_> good ____ erik____
<ctmjr> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Herron 8.04)
<erik__> i have a question do i have to reinstall
<erik__> today i found 512 mb ddr
<Pici> rohan: About every 2 years
<bsl> sipior: i think i see the problem char set="ISO-8859-1:1998 (Latin-1, West Europe)"
<bsl> sipior: i want UTF-8?
<erik__> the system has 512]
<sipior> bsl: wouldn't hurt
<erik__> an i wanna add 256mb more
<Pici> erik__: you want to know if you need to reinstall if you add more RAM>
<erik__> will ubuntu boot or will go crazy
<Pici> erik__: It will work fine.
<bsl> sipior: UTF-8 did the trick
<erik__> i know it not matched memory
<Pici> erik__: As long as the memory works fine, Ubuntu should be fine.
<erik__> but  768 is better than 512
<erik__> actually im xubuntu
<bsl> this is the line that was previously messing up "Any line ending in a “\” is continued on the next line in the customary UNIX fashion." apposed to "Any line ending in a â\â"
<genii> erik__: As always, the more, the better
<andruk> anybody here run postgresql?
<eanda> does anyone know what schemas are istall into ldap by default when installing the default slapd
<sipior> erik__: might run a bit more slowly if they're not matched. still, beats swapping :-)
<erik__> i see skyos is thinking about using linux kernel
<Pici> erik__: Okay? If you want to chat about linux you should join #ubuntu-offtopic. #ubuntu is for support issues
<erik__> does ubuntu install java or do u have to go in an search for it
<bsl> erik__: installs fake java
<rohan> bsl: no it doesn't
<Pici> !java | erik__
<ubottu> erik__: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<rohan> erik__: install the package "sun-java6-jre"
<bsl> rohan: not sun java
<rohan> bsl: yes, sun java if you want
<x2ne1x> ?;
<rohan> bsl: openJDK is in main, but if you install ubuntu-restricted-extras, it installs the sun java and not openjdk
<erik__> i mean java run time
<bsl> rohan: ah ok
<rohan> erik__: install the package "sun-java6-jre" and "sun-java6-plugin", that's it
<x2ne1x> 왜 영어들이;
<eanda> let me clarify.  I installed slapd in ubuntu 9.04 server.  the installation creates a default directory tree and includes schemas in the directory.  does anyone know which ones these are like core and interpersonorg
<Pici> !ko | x2ne1x
<ubottu> x2ne1x: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<x2ne1x> 헉 잘못 들어 왔구나; ㅎ
<x2ne1x> ^,^;
<x2ne1x> !ko
<x2ne1x> ??
<x2ne1x> !ko ??
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ko ??
<CybeRebel> hello :) how can i best download utube videos on ubuntu?
<tntc> man, it's pretty awesome that I didn't have to install anything to see those korean charachters.
<eurythmia> Pici, how did you recognize it ?
<rohan> CybeRebel: using www.zamzar.com/url
<eurythmia> tntc, agreed.
<squeak> CybeRebel, or keepvid.com
<Pici> x2ne1x: /join #ubuntu-ko
<CybeRebel> rohan thank you :)
<eurythmia> CybeRebel, there are firefox extentions to handle it ... quite slick.
<x2ne1x> Pici // thank^^
<rohan> CybeRebel: np :) there are many other methods though..
<Pici> eurythmia: geoip.pl script for irssi tells me the location of the hostname.
<rohan> but i find zamzar the most convenient
<eurythmia> Pici, ah. cool.
<CybeRebel> ubuntu comunity ROCKS :)
<x2ne1x> sorry, I am studying english.
<tntc> hey, if my netbook requires third party drivers that are open source, should I report a bug about that?  I have a latitude 2100 that neads realteks version of the alsa drivers to work correctly (mic and all that)
<rohan> even otherwise, characters which are "chinese looking" with lots of circles in them are definitely korean
<sipior> eanda: have a look in /etc/ldap/schema.
<tntc> but the drivers are indeed open source.
<rohan> japanese and chinese characters don't have circles
<eurythmia> tntc, I think that would be an alsa bug.
<bsl> tntc: you can do whatever you want
<CybeRebel> rohan what is best for beginners?
<eurythmia> tntc, (request for improvement bug, that is)
<rohan> CybeRebel: the zamzar method is most convenient, and you get the video in the format you want
<tntc> bsl: I could punch strangers in the face on the street.  Doesn't mean I should :)
<eurythmia> tntc, have you tried rebuilding the alsa modules first? I have an intel hda card, (which is a realtec chipset), and rebuilding the alsa modules using module-assistant fixed my issues.
<CybeRebel> rohan WOOHOO :) thank you very much :)
<x2ne1x> best for beginners?..
<tntc> eurythmia: rebuilding them? got a doc on how to do that?  I built the modules by hand using the actual alsa sources (first) and then realtek's sources (second)
<eurythmia> tntc, hold on, I should be able to find a doc, it's pretty easy though :)
<ctmjr> tntc: to answer your question no it is not a bug
<tntc> eurythmia: heh. I'm not too worried.  I can make complicated things work too.
<tntc> ctmjr: ok. feature request or something then?
<eurythmia> tntc, use "Method A" from here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller
<eurythmia> tntc, so, you're like me then ... like the easy way, but the complicated stuff works too :)
<tntc> eurythmia: hehe. I actually already did method B.  If method B didn't work, doesn't that mean Method A won't as well?
<eurythmia> tntc, you should be able to get away with running "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart" instead of "shutdown -r now"
<eurythmia> tntc, not necessarily.
<wrsg> hello, can someone direct me to instructions on how to set up a vnc server on Ubuntu 8.04
<tntc> eurythmia: I'd just been doing sudo alsa force-reload.
<wrsg> is there such a thing built in?
<wrsg> to ubuntu hardy?
<wrsg> i.e. vnc?
<eurythmia> tntc, might have the same effect, I'm not 100% sure ... I think you'll have to unload/reload the alsa modules for everything to take effect (so, restarting is prolly easier)
<eurythmia> wrsg, apt-cache search vnc
<wrsg> eurythmia: er, what does that command do?
<eurythmia> !vnc | wrsg
<ubottu> wrsg: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<asinha> hi I am new to IRC infact linux too
<eurythmia> asinha, welcome.
<tntc> ok, thanks eurythmia! I'll let you know if it works
<eurythmia> wrsg, it searches the apt repositories for a vnc client
<eurythmia> tntc, cool. I'll be around :)
<asinha> i need help to install monitor driver on my dell mini 1010
<wrsg> i know in a general sense what vnc is
<asinha> thank you eurythmia
<eurythmia> asinha, np :)
<nthompson92> Hello, can someone help disable the screen saver with a terminal command, because it freezes up my computer
<wrsg> but i need to set up a vnc server on a family members machine so i can go in and customise it for them
<asinha> india
<eurythmia> wrsg, ubottu gave you a page for setting up a vnc server.
<wrsg> ok
<wrsg> thank you
<squeak> How do you update PulseAudio in Intrepid? like I know there are versions like 0.9.12 and that etc? but I don't want too upgrade distros
<solomon> anyone got any idea how to troubleshoot why a script i placed into /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-exit-hooks.d/ isn't doing what I intended?  or got any other suggestions for making sure something executes whenever a network link comes up?
<faldo> please no punch below the belt tntc
<co_keren> hhhyyyyyyyyyyy
<Xet> Hello  could you guys help me please: http://pastebin.com/m3c3f4fab
<buch> Anybody have a great experience with dual booting with two HD's (Win XP and ubuntu)
<eurythmia> !ask | buch
<ubottu> buch: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<staar2> hi
<ziroday> buch: yep!
<staar2> is there any performance tweaks for ubuntu ?
<squeak> staar2, look up ubuntu-tweak
<mahmoud> hi
<buch> ziroday: Okay here are my problem
<ziroday> staar2: you can disable unneeded services, or use a lighter DE. Which section of ubuntu are you looking to improve? It might be a better use of your time to upgrade (certain) parts of your computer.
<eurythmia> Xet, try rebooting, and when you get to the grub menu, hit 'e' to edit the boot command, remove 'quiet' and 'splash' from the command, then hit 'b' to boot ... when the boot process freezez, take a picture of your screen, and then upload it to an imagebin so I can see it.
<staar2> ziroday, yeah the computer upgrade would be better but it's the laptop so i haven't room
<genii> staar2: An easy thing to speed bootup is to put for a boot option one time only: profile    ... it will streamline the boot for next time
<buch> ziroday: I cant get grub to boot windows, I tried to change cables and jumpers and it helped abit, now it says starting up with (system is starting up ...) and then idle
<nthompson92> Does anyone know how to disable the screen saver with a terminal command.
<ziroday> buch: sure, please pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l and the file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<buch> ziroday sure
<staar2> no i didnt say the startup is slow, but like in windows you got chance to turn off the services which you dont need
<staar2> also is the KDE faster then GNOME ?
<hwilde> xfce is faster
<staar2> like which would be better for slower computers
<hwilde> or icewm
<sipior> nthompson92: gnome-screensaver-command --exit. or you can simply deactivate it with the "--inhibit" switch
<staar2> yeah its option, but i dont know does the all apps work there ?
<devin__> has anyone ever had a problem in grub where they were dual booting with windows and as you clicked on ur windows entry in grub it would load linux instead??
<nthompson92> thank you sipior, ill try that
<squeak> devin__, sounds like your grub conf is not working right lol....try in terminal sudo update-grub
<Rocknrolla> who cares?!"?!?!?
<sipior> Rocknrolla: ?!
<sharetel> hi, I have installed the latest Ubuntu (192.168.0.15)on a machine. I would like to take a backup of my data from a Samba server on 192.168.0.10. Can someone please tell how can this be done?
<buch> ziroday: http://pastebin.com/m11f807af
<devin__> bash: update-grub: command not found
<nthompson92> hey sipior im new to ubuntu, do i just enter all that into a terminal
<ziroday> buch: hmm so I presume /dev/sdb1 is the location of your windows partition?
<sipior> nthompson92: yep.
<nthompson92> thanks
<Rocknrolla> who cares about programs when there is sex, drugs and alchocol
<ziroday> !offtopic | Rocknrolla
<ubottu> Rocknrolla: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<squeak> devin__, what distro of linux? and what version?
<sipior> Rocknrolla: do us a favour and explore puberty somewhere else, please.
<devin__> squeak sabayon 4.2
<Cedna> hmm...
<devin__> gnome
<squeak> devin__, that might be why this is for Ubuntu lol
<buch> ziroday: sdb1 yup
<devin__> i know but no one talks in they're channel
<bastidrazor> devin__, what does lsb_release -a tell you?
<squeak> devin__, can't help you with sabayon never used it so not sure where too go in there  lol
<ziroday> buch: hmm then your windows entry in menu.lst looks correct but I have an idea
<Pici> devin__: And yet this channel is still for Ubuntu support...
<bastidrazor> oh.
<Rocknrolla> more firee!!
<slayton> devin__, try ##linux
<Pici> Rocknrolla: stop
<sign> k
<sledgeas> thank you for the (9:57:15 +GMT) answer erUSUL, it appeared that my problem was kuki-specific
<ziroday> buch: can you modify the windows entry in menu.lst to look like http://pastebin.com/m7f125e85 please
<squeak> Is there any real speed or advantage of using KDE4 over gnome?
<greenkernel> hello ....
<bastidrazor> squeak, personal preference mainly
<greenkernel> I have a problem with GRUB ..
<buch> ziroday: i tried it but seems i screw it up first time when i look over your description, so i try again
<nthompson92> hey sipior, how do u execute the inhibit command
<squeak> bastid_raZor, okay well I personally like gnome better kde reminds me too much of vista loool
<greenkernel> Whenever I boot from my hard disk, it came up with grub>   command ..
<kulight> squeak: from my experiance KDE is slower
<sipior> nthompson92: gnome-screensaver-command --inhibit
<ziroday> squeak: try both out and see which one you prefer
<greenkernel> I don't know how to boot to Ubuntu ...
<bastidrazor> squeak, exactly.
<sledgeas> write boot (enter), greenkernel :)
<erUSUL> sledgeas: no problem
<regeya>  I would point out that kde is configurable, but you don't have to know much about it to know that
<greenkernel> Then, it came up with an error .. stating that the kernel must be load first ..
<nthompson92> thanks again sipior.
<regeya> having said that, right now I'm using gnome...kde4 has too much stuff to iron out before I'll really dig it
<squeak> I like gnome and all that everything works great...I just have a problem with pulseaudio..I like it just at times it loops my sound and I have too restart too get it too fix itself
<zgmf-x20a> any unr users in here?  how can i tell maximize to not do what its supposed to??  lol
<henkboom> Hi, I installed without a swap partition, is there a way to configure hibernate to use a file instead of a swap partition?
<greenkernel> the boot partition is in my first partition of the first hard drive ..
<greenkernel> so .. I enter this command .. root (hd0,0) ..
<greenkernel> but, nothing happens ..
<sledgeas> oh ok, greenkernel, it goes beyond me knowledge cause i have never RFTMed grub :) probably you should load kernel with a `kernel' command and then the exact kernel name after it.. the most common problem for me was to remember the exact kernel command :)
<ghenbiu> halo
<muha> ati/amd fglrx grafic driver does this driver make hdmi audio and video output if not how can i get driver that does
<sipior> greenkernel: do you have separate boot and root partitions?
<greenkernel> yes .. I have made them separate ..
<ziroday> henkboom: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#Example of making a swap file
<muha> i am looking for ati opensource drivers
<bastidrazor> !ati > muha
<ubottu> muha, please see my private message
<squeak> !ati > squeak
<ubottu> squeak, please see my private message
<henkboom> thanks ziroday
<buch> ziroday: Perfect. Problem solved :)
<ziroday> henkboom: have fun
<ziroday> buch: awesome! Have fun
<DVA5912> What can i do to lockdown the gnome desktop on use accounts?
<ziroday> DVA5912: lockdown how?
<sipior> greenkernel: make sure that you're specifying the correct *root* partition.
<DVA5912> ziroday, last time i was on her someone told me of two programs that could lock it down
<greenkernel> This is my menu.list file of my /boot partition .. http://pastebin.ca/1466397
<Pici> DVA5912: pessulus and sabayon are two packages to aid in lockdown.
<aygeX> einer deutsch hier?
<rakudave> general question: how come that when I use "apt-get upgrade", some packets are held back, but when using the update-manager, all packets are installed? How do I get all packages with "apt-get" as well?
<Pici> !de | aygeX
<greenkernel> Please take a look ...
<ubottu> aygeX: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<DVA5912> pici, your the best
<sipior> greenkernel: to ask another way: what are the device names of your boot and root partitions?
<ahox> Hi, my ubuntu jaunty is extremly slow at bootup, it waits 30s for my harddisk, any ideas?
<john_> putting a user on the user group will give it a certain lockdown
<ctmjr> muha: radeonhd has hdmi audio radeon does not fglrx from ati on intrepid does but not on jaunty,  or at least not for me.
<john_> like users cant have access to the add/remove programs
<john_> and it is good to seperate the home directory
<ahox> john_: don't make them system users
<greenkernel> /boot ... > /dev/sda1 ... /  > /dev/sda6
<n0gear> greenkernel: are you trying to boot windows? my ubuntu entry doesnt include rootnoverify (hd0,0)
<john_> that is if you want this implemented on production'
<fiXXXerMet> How can I make a msdos boot disk in linux?  I have created a fat32 partition, made it bootable .
<sledgeas> greenkernel: did you try `kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.28-11-generic' in the boot prompt?
<greenkernel> No, I've tried to boot OpenBSD ..
<sipior> greenkernel: so you need to specify root (hd0,5), yes?
<greenkernel> (hd0,5) is my / partition .. right?
<john_> do a bios lockdown too leh
<sipior> greenkernel: (hd0,5) == /dev/sda6
<greenkernel> That is my /(root) partition ..
<john_> and you can specify disk quotas too
<greenkernel> but, kernel is not in /(root) partition .. right?
<greenkernel> I think it must be in /boot partition .. right/
<nux> hi all.. i have wireless network. now my wifi card on my desktop got fried :( so i only have net on my lappy. i need to route my desktop pc trough my lappy using cable. so i can use it to surf instead. can someone help me ?
<n0gear> greenkernel: yes
<ctmjr> !pm|muha
<ubottu> muha: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<john_> there some user specific settings that you can look at on /etc/pam.d/login-limits
<Nehyx> !paste > Nehyx
<ubottu> Nehyx, please see my private message
<greenkernel> so the command > root (hd0,0) should be okay .. right?
<ziroday> !inetsharing > nux
<ubottu> nux, please see my private message
<john_> and /etc/security/limits.conf
<sledgeas> greenkernel: it should be depending on the directory structure
<sledgeas> try both then
<sledgeas> enter root (hd0,0) - then you are in your boot partition
<nux> thanks
<greenkernel> then how could I load kernel ?
<john_> !pam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pam
<greenkernel> I tired to boot OpenBSD with Ubuntu .. but, I couldn't ..
<sledgeas> then load the kernel (the best thing would be to write in the string with the kernel root param, just copy paste (by hands ;)) almost whole line from menu.list: kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.28-11-generic root=UUID=d5f859d3-a48b-4b58-aac3-0a40a47dadd4  )
<sledgeas> and then enter
<Raydiation> will automatic font installation be supported too in 10.04?
<greenkernel> someone told me to use gag software to make multiple boot ..
<greenkernel> so I installed gag
<greenkernel> but .. gag did not recognize even a linux os ... OpenBSD too ..
<sledgeas> omy
<greenkernel> so I unistalled gag
<sledgeas> yea, gag is crap, i don't even know what it is
<greenkernel> Then .. my computer failed to load grub ..
<TuGa> hello to add a dir to the PATH i just add it to the /etc/bash.bashrc?
<ziroday> Raydiation: if its supported now, then yes it should
<SoulBlade> you guys know of any ubuntu versions that might have used kernel 2.6.16?  i have to debug something for someone on that kernel
<sledgeas> ubuntu installation is able to recognise most of the OSs on the pc
<imlad> How would I set an out of the office auto response on my Canonical e-mail?
<greenkernel> it said "sector boot not found .. please reboot the system" ..
<ziroday> TuGa: http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/prepostpath.htm
<greenkernel> so I tried to install grub again ..
<sledgeas> greenkernel: after loading kernel?
<henkboom> what permissions should I give my swap file, or does it matter?
<FloridaGuy> has anyone tried fedora 11 yet..and had sound problems
<sledgeas> greenkernel: how about loading LiveCD and choosing the rescue option ?
<sledgeas> SoulBlade: Ubuntu Dapper
<greenkernel> Now I'm running on LiveCD ..
<SoulBlade> thanks
<TuGa> ok i want to add a dir for CUDA the nvidia cuda. if i need to run it i need to add it to my user or all users?
<sledgeas> greenkernel: then just run grub-install /dev/sda on the command prompt
<greenkernel> that's why I can come here .. otherwise my system could not boot up from hard disk ..
<greenkernel> :'(
<ziroday> henkboom: it doesn't matter I would imagine, if in doubt something fairly lenient
<henkboom> ok, thanks
<greenkernel> I have already tried it .. gurb-install /dev/sda
<greenkernel> the grub has already installed again ..
<JackB21> you can use a program to guess your partitio table.
<greenkernel> when I run grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<greenkernel> it returned  (hd0)
<greenkernel> sorry .. (hd0,0) which is my /boot partition ..
<FloridaGuy> greenkernel, this always helps to.....    http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<asinha> hi can help me with my DellMini1010 monitor driver?
<JackB21> google for TestDisk, a program designed to recover lost partitions or make on-booting disks bootable again.
<sledgeas> SoulBlade: dapper has 2.6.15 and then 2.6.17 follows immediately with edgy, i reckon 2.6.16 meant an unstable kernel by that time (http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu linux package)
<Um_cara_qualquer> how do i install compizconfig simple manager?
<davidjheinrich>  how do I find out what Ubuntu calls my various keyboard keys?
<petllama> is there a way to output a logfile with ftpsync
<hosamelfeky> iam join it .it`sa right
<hosamelfeky> ?
<bastidrazor> Um_cara_qualquer, apt-get install simple-ccsm
<sledgeas> greenkernel: kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.28-11-generic root=UUID=d5f859d3-a48b-4b58-aac3-0a40a47dadd4
<greenkernel> That's a boot CD .. right? I think I don't need boot CD .. I have Ubuntu LiveCD  .. I can boot up with it ...
<asinha> I need monitor driver for my dell mini 1010 ? can anyone help
<JackB21> greenkernel, google for TestDisk, a program designed to recover lost partitions or make on-booting disks bootable again.
<asinha> the display resolution is 800 X 576
<JackB21> or gpart
<asinha> cannot change..
<n0gear> JackB21: ultimatebootcd seemed to include testdisk as well
<Um_cara_qualquer> thanks
<FloridaGuy> greenkernel, its more then aboot cd...it has grub....it has harddrive tools...bios tools...and more..and all free
<krishna> rotate cube effect is not working.. i have desktop cube enabled..  i have 4 workspaces..... but now, the rotate cube effect is not working... it worked 5 mins ago
<krishna>  hello ?
<greenkernel> Thanks JackB21 and FloridaGuy .. I'll try TestDisk ..and Ultimate BootCD
<ctmjr> !compiz|krishna
 * a_y == away
<ubottu> krishna: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<staar2> all the gnome and KDE apps work in XFC ?
<krishna> ctmjr, i asked THERE.. and no one replies
<muha> radeonhd
<FloridaGuy> greenkernel, i had a pc..that would not load windows...only linux...that cd fixed that problem
<zgmf-x20a> hey all.  how do i merge the top and bottom bars into one, on the bottom.  desktop space is sorta at a premium
<muha> how can i install radeonhd
<co_cakep> hyyyyyyyyyyy
<cxo> Does catalyst 9.6 work with ubuntu 9.04?
<wojtek_ozi> guys, green thing near nickname mean that those person is admin?
<p3tre> hi
<lfaraone> Hi, how do I connect to a computer's netconsole?
<lstarnes> wojtek_ozi: op
<lfaraone> wojtek_ozi: what client are you using?
<JackB21> ssh
<p3tre> i`m a new user of linux and i have a problem
<lfaraone> p3tre: what is it?
<wojtek_ozi> xchat
<zgmf-x20a> hey all.  how do i merge the top and bottom bars into one, on the bottom.  desktop space is sorta at a premium
<p3tre> i can`t watch videos on youtube full scren
<p3tre> it`s runing slow
<ctmjr> muha: go here and follow the guide you need to remove the fglrx driver first if you have it http://www.x.org/wiki/radeonhd
<lfaraone> zgmf-x20a: well, you can move each element by right clicking it and saying "move"
<hemanth> which variable holds the value of the newline-delimited paths for selected files in KDE ?
<erUSUL> zgmf-x20a: just remove the pannel you do not need and add the applets it holds (the ones you neeed) to the other one
<lfaraone> p3tre: that's because Adobe's linux implmentation is crappy. There isn't much of a solution, other than to use something besides youtube.
<lfaraone> zgmf-x20a: there's also a "start-esque" ubuntu button youc an add to the bottom.
<findfunaax> join
<lfaraone> p3tre: there's a totem plugin for youtube, try that.
<Titan8990> lfaraone, use netcat to connect to netconsole
<p3tre> so then  is no solution
<stuckey> I just installed ubuntu but it isn't showing up in the menu (GRUB) when I start the machine. How can boot?
<p3tre> i use firefox web browser
<lfaraone> Titan8990: ok. now, is netconsole a broadcast thing or a established connection?
<p3tre> how i instal the plugin
<rubydiamond2> Hi guys
<rubydiamond2> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-security/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<AlienDK> NO U!
<Titan8990> lfaraone, its a daemon that listens, you have to establish a connection on the port its running on
<rubydiamond2> getting this error on sudo apt-get update
<lfaraone> Titan8990: I see.
<Titan8990> lfaraone, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-netconsole-log-management-tutorial.html
<lfaraone> p3tre: sudo apt-get install totem-plugins totem-plugins-extra
 * lfaraone will brb.
<lfaraone> Titan8990: thanks
<rubydiamond2> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-security/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<rubydiamond2> this one
<zgmf-x20a> lfaraone: yes but i can right click applications, places, etc and move to the bottom.  secondly, what does start esque do?
<HowardWCampbell> I've installed the 2.6.30 kernel on 9.04, following this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582&repost
<lstarnes> rubydiamond2: gutsy isn't supported anymore
<zgmf-x20a> erUSUL: and how do i add these applets?
<HowardWCampbell> and now the update manager wants to downgrade back to 2.6.28 - can I ignore this?
<rubydiamond2> lstarnes: hey
<Titan8990> rubydiamond2, don't think gutsy is still supported
<rubydiamond2> I am worried
<p3tre> thx i will try that
<Titan8990> !gutsy | rubydiamond2
<ubottu> rubydiamond2: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<rubydiamond2> lstarnes: what is the solution then
<zgmf-x20a> lfaraone: erUSUL ideally the end result, is the top bar is exactly the same, except it opens items in the gap space, as the bottom does.  and i can move the bottoms from the bottom bar to the top.  than move that whole bar to the bottom.  lol.  well i guess it can stay top
<p3tre> and i have another problem whit pidgin messenger
<p3tre> i can`t login
<rubydiamond2> this is on my slicehost slice .. and I have some web apps running there
<p3tre> and kopete same problem
<RV> hi there
<p3tre> hi
<rubydiamond2> lstarnes: ??
<lstarnes> rubydiamond2: upgrade, or use http://old-releases.ubuntu.com for repos
<rubydiamond2> lstarnes: what is the command to upgrade
<cporter> Anyone know how to prevent thunderbird from doing the window resizing?
<RV> please i am call RV and i am lost here can some one tall to me please
<p3tre> l faraone
<cporter> It acts crazy if I don't drag from the furthest outside of the window.
<p3tre> i install that u give me
<hatter243> !gutsy | rubydiamond2
<ubottu> rubydiamond2: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<p3tre> but now when i`m going on full scren crash
<ctmjr> RV: what is the problem?
<rubydiamond2> hax404: how do I upgrade to newer version
<lstarnes> rubydiamond2: if all the packages you have installed are up-to-date with that repo, use sudo do-release-upgrade
<stuckey> Hello
<hosamelfeky> hello
<stuckey> How do I create the proper lines in menu.lst to boot Ubuntu?
<stuckey> Like the root, initrd lines...
<stuckey> and the kernel one... I don't know what to put for that.
<hatter243> rubydiamond2, see my earlier message
<rubydiamond2> lstarnes: will it affect my existing setup
<lstarnes> rubydiamond2: it might
<rubydiamond2> lstarnes: I have some apps running on my current release
<lstarnes> rubydiamond2: it should upgrade to 8.04, and there are some differences between 7.10 and 8.04
<HowardWCampbell> I'm trying to made a live CD backup of my setup, but since I'm running the 2.6.30 kernel neither remastersys or the manual live CD method I tried worked - - ??
<stuckey> Can anyone help?
<Titan8990> stuckey, kerenl /boot/NAMEOFKERNELIMAGE root=/dev/sdx  <----can also be UUID
<rubydiamond2> lstarnes: should I take backup
<lstarnes> rubydiamond2: backing up is always a good idea
<Titan8990> stuckey, initrd /boot/NAMEOFINITRDIMAGE
<john_> for radeonhd try... http://k3mist.com/linux/ubuntu-jaunty-ati-restricted-proprietary-fglrx-driver-direct-rendering-mobility-radeon-hd-series/
<stuckey> Titan8990: it's 9.04 AMD64
<Titan8990> stuckey, that makes no difference
<stuckey> Titan8990: Well I don't know what the name of my kernel image is.
<Titan8990> stuckey, look at /boot
<stuckey> Titan8990: ah okay
<galesolomon> hello every one
<stuckey> Titan8990: and that goes to root?
<rubydiamond2> lstarnes: sudo: do-release-upgrade: command not found
<Titan8990> stuckey, the drive that will be mounted at /
<stuckey> Titan8990: Wait, no that goes to kernel... What goes to root?
<galesolomon> :)
<Pici> stuckey: Is there a reason you're manually modifying the file instead of using update-grub?
<Titan8990> stuckey, you can use /dev/sdxx syntax or use blkid to get the UUID
<lstarnes> rubydiamond2: you might need to install update-manager-core first
<Titan8990> stuckey, root=drivemountedto/
<john_> get your kernel name by uname --all
<stuckey> Pici: Nope, I just didn't set it when I installed it so I'm looking for a way to update grub...
<chefkoch> hello. is there somebody out there syncing his evolution with google contacts?
<joejc> can i customize the notifications?
<Pici> stuckey: Have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto ?
<imo> hello
<stuckey> Pici: no, I don't have X right now either, so it might not do me so much good.
<rubydiamond2> lstarnes: Err http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy-updates/main update-manager-core 1:0.81.3   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.40 80]
<zer0o> i cant access, read or write on a cd anymore, my burner won't work anymore... this is a pastebin with all ive done, could someone plz give it a look and tell what i have to do? im going nutshttp://paste.ubuntu.com/199355/  THANK YOU :D
<stuckey> Titan8990: How do I tell what within /boot is the right one? I have lots of stuff in there.
<lstarnes> rubydiamond2: you might need to switch your repos over to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com
<dsdeiz> hi! i've installed fluxbox.. so when i select session in gdm i choose fluxbox.. where am i able to find the configurations in gdm that displays this fluxbox? :-?
<Titan8990> stuckey, typically, the newest version
<MoLoot> anyone recommend an active server/channel for webhosting chat?
<rubydiamond2> lstarnes: how can we do that
<lstarnes> rubydiamond2: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<chefkoch> ho to use eve online with playonlinux?
<rubydiamond2> lstarnes: what lines to add there
<om26er> plz tell me if i install ubuntu on usb which filesystem is faster
<lstarnes> rubydiamond2: replace the instances of archive.ubuntu.com with old-releases.ubuntu.com
<dajhorn> zer0o: What are the device permissions?  ls -l /dev/cdrom /dev/cdrw /dev/sr*
<Dermicha> hay
<dajhorn> zer0o: And what is your group membership?  groups
<om26er> which filesystem is faster if i install ubuntu on flash drive
<dajhorn> !pm > zer0o
<ubottu> zer0o, please see my private message
<stuckey> Titan8990: and for root I can just put (hd0,0)?
<dsdeiz> anyone? :D
<om26er> !filesystem
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Dermicha> i got some problems with tor, i did instal it like some howto, but when i use the tor button in Firefox and try to open a website it says:
<Dermicha> Privoxy was unable to socks4a-forward your request              http://www.google.de/              through 127.0.0.1:             SOCKS4 negotiation write failed.
<FloodBot1> Dermicha: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zer0o> dajhorn: my groups membership?
<om26er> wil i get any answer
<dajhorn> zer0o: Run `groups` at a prompt and see what it prints.  The /dev/cdrw device will have a group, and you must be part of that group.
<silv3r_m00n> how can I check how much graphics memory I have ?
<Titan8990> stuckey, is that the partition that /boot will be on?
<Dermicha> how can i fix this?
<stuckey> Titan8990: No, I don't know, how do I findout which partition /boot is on?
<dajhorn> zer0o: Some people here yesterday did an upgrade that broke cdrom group membership.
<zer0o> dajhorn: adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin admin, i don't do upgrades since 1 year right cuz of that reason
<om26er> which filesystem is faster
<Titan8990> stuckey, .... its going to be the same as / unless you specifically made a /boot partition
<om26er> fastest
<hosamelfeky> baa8b450 c548b155
<stuckey> Titan8990: I made a /boot partition
<dsdeiz> hi! i've installed fluxbox.. so when i select session in gdm i choose fluxbox.. where am i able to find the configurations in gdm that displays this fluxbox? :-?
<rubydiamond2> lstarnes: done it worked
<Titan8990> !best | om26er
<ubottu> om26er: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<joejc> can i customize the notifications?
<Titan8990> stuckey, cat /etc/mtab
<dajhorn> zer0o: Now does your dev node look like this?  brw-rw----+ 1 root cdrom 11, 0 2009-06-19 08:56 /dev/sr0
<rubydiamond2> lstarnes: what are the disadvantages of using 7.10
<metalfan_> hi
<hosamelfeky> hi
<Titan8990> stuckey, you also need to ensure that there is a symlink in /boot that points "." (itself)
<om26er> titan8990 inever asked best ivasked fastest
<rubydiamond2> lstarnes: is there any easy way to upgrade to latest release without breaking my server setup
<lstarnes> rubydiamond2: 7.10 is no longer supported and won't get any further security updates
<Titan8990> stuckey, whenever /boot is on its own partition
<Titan8990> om26er, ext4 > xfs > reiserfs > ext3
<stuckey>  it's /dev/sda1 (but I've another OS and it has it listed as (hd0,0). Why doesn't it have /dev/sda1 in grub as well?
<lstarnes> rubydiamond2: if you upgrade to 8.04, the server edition will be supported until 5 years after its release
<ctmjr> !fluxbox|dsdeiz:
<ubottu> dsdeiz:: fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<rubydiamond2> lstarnes: okay .. how can I upgrade to latest release without much break in my apps
<Titan8990> om26er, but it all depends on the situation and the size of files being accessed
<rubydiamond2> and software installed
<zer0o> dajhorn: that gave me a list of my links but there's no mention of any cdrom
<metalfan_> do i miss something if install a 32bit ubuntu server on a 64bit machine?   the machine only got 2gb ram
<stuckey> Titan8990: it's /dev/sda1 (but I've another OS and it has it listed as (hd0,0). Why doesn't it have /dev/sda1 in grub as well?
<metalfan_> stuckey, grub does not work with /dev/sdx devices
<dajhorn> zer0o: Many burning programs look for a symlink.  Run `ls -la /dev/cdrom /dev/cdrw`.  What do these links point to?
<om26er> titan8990 which is the fastest for small files
<metalfan_> stuckey, you can use (hdx,y) or UUIDS
<om26er> very small files
<Titan8990> om26er, reiserfs
<rubydiamond2> lstarnes: ??
<DVA5912> What can replace Visual C++ for windows on Ubuntu
<stuckey> metalfan_: so if one os has root listed as (hd0,0) I can use it for ubuntu too?
<DVA5912> i dont care about learning a new language so dont give me any of that
<Titan8990> stuckey, hd0,0 is /dev/sda1
<ziroday> DVA5912: you mean an IDE?
<stuckey> metalfan_: what's this syntax, UUIDS and the other? I've never seen this before.
<metalfan_> stuckey, UUIDS is never
<Titan8990> stuckey, same thing, different way of expressing it
<DVA5912> ziroday: yeah an ide that like visual
<zer0o> dajhorn:
<zer0o> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2009-06-19 08:57 /dev/cdrom -> scd0
<zer0o> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2009-06-19 08:57 /dev/cdrw -> scd0
<lstarnes> rubydiamond2: do you want the latest release, or the LTS release?
<metalfan_> stuckey, what do you mean by "...one os has root.....can i use it for ubuntu too?"
<oenone1> help please
<ziroday> DVA5912: you can take a look at Geany, Eclipse and Netbeans
<oenone1> i cant boot in my jaunty
<Titan8990> DVA5912, eclipse
<DVA5912> ziroday: it needs to be gui though
<dsdeiz> ubuntu doesn't read ~/.Xsession right?
<dajhorn> zer0o: Okay, now what are the permissions on /dev/scd0?
<stuckey> okay I'll test it
<DVA5912> Titan8990: have you seen Visual C++
<zer0o> dajhorn: how do i see that?
<Titan8990> DVA5912, yes, I know what an IDE is
<dajhorn> zer0o:  ls -la /dev/scd0
<metalfan_> oenone1, be more specific, what does not work?
<DVA5912> Titan8990: eclipse isnt gui for creating the windows and such i dont belive
<Titan8990> DVA5912, geany handles C++ by default, eclipse and netbeans require plugins
<ziroday> DVA5912: monodevelop may also be of interest
<zer0o> dajhorn: brw-rw----+ 1 root cdrom 11, 0 2009-06-19 08:57 /dev/scd0
<erUSUL> !info anjuta | DVA5912
<ubottu> DVA5912: anjuta (source: anjuta): A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:2.26.0.0-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2009 kB, installed size 5196 kB
<joejc> can i customize the notifications?
<Titan8990> DVA5912, you need a designer specific to the toolkit you are using
<metalfan_> Titan8990, youre asking the wrong question
<oenone1> i cant seem to log in on my jaunty
<Titan8990> DVA5912, eg - qt or gtk
<oenone1> after the log in screen
<oenone1> it turns black
<metalfan_> Titan8990, theres no replacement for visual c++ on linux, there are alternatives...other languages for examples
<Titan8990> metalfan_, I don't think I asked anyone a question?
<dajhorn> zer0o: On a clean Jaunty system, that device number is actually /dev/sr0.   Did you install Jaunty fresh?  If not, from which version did you upgrade?
<stuckey> Titan8990: it said something like, couldn't load modules... something about something not being found
<metalfan_> Titan8990, sry...wrong dude
<DVA5912> ok well i got it on the first partiton on windows 7. Can i boot windows seven in like a virtural enviroment and play with it their?
<Dermicha> how can i fix this problem when privoxy say this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/199372/ when i try to load a website with activated tor button?
<metalfan_> DVA5912, youre asking the wrong question
<Titan8990> stuckey, is this a custom kernel?
<lvr> how do i get transmission, rhytmbox and such icons back to the toolbar in xubuntu? i removed them by accident and don't know how to reverse it
<stuckey> Titan8990: default
<stuckey> Titan8990: no custom kernels
<oenone1> how can i fix my jaunty
<metalfan_> DVA5912, theres no replacement for visual c++ on linux, there are alternatives...other languages for examples
<zer0o> dajhorn: i didn't upgrade since 1 year in order to avoid problems like that ppl from yesterday, i run hardy heron
<Titan8990> stuckey, I would guess the initrd line is wrong
<metalfan_> oenone1, we need error messages, details
<ziroday> Dermicha: don't use privoxy and tor together
<metalfan_> oenone1, tell us anything  besides its not working DAH
<miki> Can anybody say how to start stupid BRL-CAD in Ubuntu. I compiled it for half an hour and now dont know how to start it
<Titan8990> stuckey, bad kernel line typically causes an init kernel panic
<joejc> can i customize the notifications?
<DVA5912> metalfan_: will applications built using visual C++ be able to run in linux?
<Titan8990> stuckey, or file not found grub error
<metalfan_> DVA5912, are you retarded?
<dajhorn> zer0o: Did you use apt to do the upgrade, or did you use upgrade-manager?
<DVA5912> yeah a bit
<kapil> where does the clock applet get it's weather information from. is it configurable? is it documented somewhere?
<DVA5912> lol
<ctmjr> !ot
<metalfan_> DVA5912, how can you not know this?  did you try google?
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<oenone1> how do i retrieve an error messsage ?
<ziroday> DVA5912: no they won't, however monodevelop can help in porting them
<DVA5912> just thought id make a full of my self
<staar2> hi
<metalfan_> DVA5912, first price :)
<Bormy> Dear All, anybody know why we cannot connect to yahoo via pidgin?
<ZykoticK9> miki after compiling to you do a "make install" or whatever the instructions for your CAD program say to do?  compiling is typically step 2 or three for compiling software.
<oenone1> i get stuck right after the boot up screen
<zer0o> dajhorn: i do not upgrade since 1 year
<DVA5912> looks like im not getting rid of windows yet :(
<miki> I did that
<ziroday> Bormy: http://www.celticwolf.com/useful-information/faqs/26-pidgin-yahoo
<staar2> i got distro name this Ubuntu karmic (development branch) this means i got wrong repos ?
<dajhorn> zer0o: How did you do upgrade?  (It matters.)
<ziroday> staar2: it means you are running ubuntu karmic
<stuckey> Titan8990: there's only 3 files that begin with "init" in /boot, one of them is being used by the other OS, and the other had .bak at the end of the file name. I put the one that wasn't being used by the other OS and which didn't have .bak at the end of it's name into initrd for ubuntu
<stuckey> but that didn't work
<Bormy> i have faced this problem since yesterday
<dajhorn> zer0o: Many people in the forums reported system breakage like you describe by skipping the Intrepid release.
<ziroday> Bormy: did you read the link I have you?
<zer0o> dajhorn: I DO NOT UPGRADE, NEVER, I DISABLED THE UPGRADES CUZ THEY WERE CAUSING ME PROBLEMS
<Titan8990> DVA5912, because you chose to learn a proprietary language instead of the tons that offer good support regardless of the platform?
<joejc> can i customize the notifications?
<ziroday> joejc: not at this time
<Titan8990> stuckey, honestly, I don't use initrd....
<joejc> in 9.10?
<dajhorn> zer0o: I'm confused.  You said that the system broke after an upgrade.
<stuckey> Titan8990: what should be used?
<ziroday> joejc: hopefully, its a planned feature.
<zer0o> dajhorn: now i gave "sudo mount /dev/sdc0 /mnt" and that was the output "mount: special device /dev/sdc0 does not exist"
<joejc> 10. 4?
<silv3r_m00n> how to find graphics memory ?
<lvr> how do i get transmission, rhytmbox and such icons back to the toolbar in xubuntu? i removed them by accident and don't know how to reverse it
<Titan8990> stuckey, its not required if you compile a custom kernel but thats going to be MUCH more difficult then getting initrd to work
<Bormy> ziroday: thanks
<staar2> where i could find the jaunty repos list ?
<ziroday> joejc: its very difficult to say.
<joejc> 10.10?
<om26er> during the setup of ubuntu there is an option "install boot loader"
<zer0o> dajhorn: no ive never said that, ive said i havent touched anything and its 1 year i dont upgrade in order to avoid this kind of probs and just like this out of the blue my burner doesnt work anymore
<ziroday> lvr: #xubuntu will be able to help
<stuckey> Titan8990: okay, i'm just interested in booting ubuntu
<Dermicha> ziroday: may i query you?
<ziroday> joejc: as I just said, its very difficult to say. But patches are welcome.
<oenone1> anybody please
<joejc> 11.4?
<oenone1> help me
<mike_________> hello
<oenone1> fix my januty
<ziroday> Dermicha: please don't, ask in here unless its personal :)
<oenone1> jaunty
<regeya> !ask | oenone1
<solomon> is resolvconf broken in jaunty?  while watching the file, it changes at some point while dhcp is working, but then goes back to only what network-manager thinks should be there
<FloodBot1> oenone1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> oenone1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dermicha> ok :)
<ziroday> joejc: are you reading what I said?
<joejc> 11.10?
<oenone1> i cant get past login screen
<Titan8990> stuckey, i think initrd is typically named like vmlinuz or something
<zer0o> what ive tried its all reported on this pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/199355/
<dajhorn> zer0o: You have a typo in that command.   A rom drive is /dev/scd0.
<om26er> if i disable istall boot loader what will happen
<Titan8990> stuckey, pastebin: ls -l /boot
<ctmjr> lvr: press alt+f1 to get xfce's help should be in there and nice to read anyway
<solomon> is there some other prescribed way to prepend a particular nameserver to resolv.conf for all connections?
<stuckey> Titan8990: I don't have X
<stuckey> I can't copy and paste.
<zer0o> dajhorn: thatz how itz called both on my system settings that on dolphin
<joejc> 12.04?
<Titan8990> stuckey, sudo apt-get install wgetpaste
<lvr> yeah thanks i'll take a look
<Bormy> ziroday: it works now.
<stuckey> Titan8990: it's kernel that's named something like vmlinuz
<ziroday> Bormy: great
<ziroday> joejc: stop.
<stuckey> Titan8990: initrd is initrd.img
<joejc> 12.10?
<greenkernel> Hi . again ..
<Bormy> ziroday: thank you very much
<Bormy> have a nice day.
<Titan8990> stuckey, is that what you had it set to?
<greenkernel> I was trying to boot with GRUB ..
<Bormy> bye!
<ziroday> Bormy: you too :)
<Titan8990> stuckey, afk 5min
<mike_________> i got a problem with video output. the sound i sometimes missing for like half of a second. i dunno really if it's a soundproblem or a hdd-problem though. it's a realtek ac888 chip and i got the drivers from the realtekhomepage. dmesg says a lot about DMA, so i think it's activated. can anyone help me?
<joejc> 13.04?
<greenkernel> kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.28-11-generic ... boot ..
<oenone1> help me fix my januty please
<dajhorn> zer0o: And your command syntax is kindof-softof incorrect.  The convention for a partially qualified mount is `mount <target>` not `mount <device>`.  Always fully qualify the mount when you're having problems.  mount <device> <target>
<ledeboiter> nya ^^
<metalfan_> after support for a ubuntu server version is over is it possible to update to the next version without reinstalling?
<sipior> joejc: are you broken in some fashion?
<greenkernel> it was trying to boot a couple of seconds .. then ..
<joejc> 13.10?
<sidath> can anybody tell me how to configure dialup?
<joejc> 14.04?
<Guest72950> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<duryodhan> hi all .. how do I change the MAC address for my ethernet card ? ifconfig method screws things up for me -- the card goes out of the managed connections in nm-applet
<greenkernel> kernel panic- not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (104,1) ...
<greenkernel> What is that?
<ctmjr> !ops|joejc
<ubottu> joejc: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<zer0o> dajhorn: ive also tried "mount /dev/sdc0 /media/cdrom0" nothing changed anyway
<joejc> 14.10?
<sipior> ctmjr: hardly an emergency...
<jpds> joejc: Please stop.
<Pricey> joejc: No need to continue that.
<duryodhan> greenkernel: that usually means that you don't have a kernel that supports your fs directly
<dajhorn> zer0o: If everything seems sensible, check whether your disc is empty.   Media goes bad.
<ziroday> sipior: but still an acute irritation
<mike_________> noone with a realtek ac888 soundchip here?
<sipior> ctmjr: simply try "/ignore joejc", and all your problems are solved.
<duryodhan> greenkernel: usually a problem with your initrd
<damasceno> Somebody try install ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage LT Pro?
<dajhorn> zer0o: Your dmesg suggests that the media is blank.
<joejc> 15.04?
<space_cadet> ok i'm having a problem with my graphics.  I have the nVidia 9600gsm and am using the 180 drivers
<zer0o> dajhorn: i said i tried to put different disks inside, blanks or not, it won't change the situation
<duryodhan> also, how do I setup pppoe in ubuntu ?
<ziroday> space_cadet: what's wrong?
<space_cadet> when i use compiz the effects do not work as expected
<greenkernel> How can I configure my initrd?
<ziroday> !pppoe | space_cadet
<ubottu> space_cadet: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<dajhorn> zer0o: The laser ina CD-R or DVD-R drive is a consumable part.  Your hardware could be burned out.
<space_cadet> when i scroll the desktop cube, it keeps the old desktop image up, until it switches
<gonza321> hello
<ziroday> !pppoe |  duryodhan
<ubottu> duryodhan: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<duryodhan> I guess that was for me ziroday .. thanks
<space_cadet> ?
<DexterF> does ubuntu detect flash media and apply appropriate mount options like noatime to prevent wear out?
<ziroday> space_cadet: sorry, wrong person :)
<space_cadet> kk
<ziroday> DexterF: no
<greenkernel> my file systems are all EXT3 except for OpenBSD ..
<dsdeiz> how to add startup programs through the terminal?
<zer0o> dajhorn: thatz what i was thinking indeed, even if it is so its weird cuz i barely use it
<greenkernel> how can my linux kernel can't recognize them?
<duryodhan> ziroday: already seen that -- the command line thing is a pain; the connection doesn't show in my nm-applet
<space_cadet> It happened after i ran cairo-dock and it asked if i wanted to use OpenGL
<space_cadet> but it asked on every boot/login
<zer0o> dajhorn: so u think so even if the system mentioned missing permissions?
<dajhorn> dsdeiz: The easy way is /etc/rc.local.  The right way is `update-rc.d`.
<space_cadet> so I am wondering if there is an underlying problem i have not addressed
<DexterF> ziroday: so - ubuntu is harmful to flash media, in a nutshell.
<ziroday> DexterF: not at all, you can manually define those settings in /etc/fstab. Is this a usb flash drive we are talking about here?
<Guest72950> any others here with pidgin problems? cant connect to yahoo account.
<space_cadet> does anyone know if there are newer drivers for nVidia (i'm using the 180 drivers)
<dajhorn> dsdeiz: Non-root users can add cron job with the @reboot macro.
<duryodhan> ziroday: I was thinking there would a way I would be able to start and stop and see status in my system tray in nm-applet
<ziroday> Guest72950: http://www.celticwolf.com/useful-information/faqs/26-pidgin-yahoo
<DexterF> ziroday: it's four slots in a usb card reader *and* a pen drive
<ziroday> duryodhan: not that I know of sorry
<duryodhan> ok
<greenkernel> I had so many troubles with my Ubuntu .. especially when I tried to install OpenBSD as dual boot .. :P
<space_cadet> !nvidia | space_cadet
<ubottu> space_cadet, please see my private message
<dajhorn> zer0o: Yes, because your configuration looks normal and you didn't change anything.
<sheikpunk> hello!
<ziroday> DexterF: right, you are hardly going to ever hit the wear limit on any of those for a long while.
<greenkernel> Now, I can't use either Ubuntu or OpenBSD ...
<duryodhan> ziroday: I manage it once in a while, but after a while it goes away as on a restart nm-applet puts my ethernet card in the "not managed " list
<ziroday> DexterF: if you are worried then define those settings in /etc/fstab
<DexterF> ziroday: I already trashed a sony memory stick
<ziroday> duryodhan: I'm not sure sorry
<duryodhan> ziroday: I think its because of the mac address change and that puts my eth0 to eth1 -- ergo my first question,  how to change mac address in gui without messing up udev
<duryodhan> yeah sorry
<zer0o> dajhorn: yes but so why the system doesnt tell me the burner is broken instead of telling me i dont have the right permissions?
<duryodhan> I kept typing ziroday , my bad
<DexterF> ziroday: I would, but how would I define the device? after all, that pen drive isn't always sdX
<sheikpunk> its possible use on empathy, http method for msn accounts?
<Dermicha> so i ok, tor is running correctly...
<Dermicha> cya and thx :)
<duryodhan> DexterF: you can use uuid
<dsdeiz> dajhorn: hmm, it also means i have to reboot to see if I got everything right?
<dajhorn> zer0o: Because laser-fade is gradual.  If you keep logs, then check the syslog and messages log files for read errors.  You could have them, but the system won't warn you.
<ziroday> DexterF: you are hardly ever going to hit the wear limit on a usb thumbdrive with everyday use. Sorry.
<jiffe> is there a way to not display the vanishing files warnings when rsyncing?
<Guest72950> thnx.  =)
<greenkernel> Should I re-install Ubuntu? ... that will give me a lot of pain .. :'(
<dajhorn> dsdeiz: Yes.
<oenone1> my jaunty crashed after installing xorg
<oenone1> can i revive my jaunty ?
<DexterF> duryodhan: I can't use uuid on that card reader because each medium will have another uuid and I would have to define a new fstab entry for *every* pen drive that comes into my system 1st time. not viable.
<sheikpunk> its possible use on empathy, http method for msn accounts?
<om26er> which xfce version is built in in xubuntu
<DexterF> ziroday: beg to differ. typical cell lifetime is about 100000 writes which are easily reached with FAT32
<DexterF> om26er: 4.6 in 9.04
<ziroday> DexterF: this conversation is better suited to #ubuntu-offtopic, why don't we take it there?
<zer0o> dajhorn: this is my last log, do u get anything out of this? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/199389/
<baker_GR> rebooting from recovery mode, i saw something like unloading Conexant Modem, untill now i thought that 9.04 didnt recognize my modem, if i lspci or lsusb, lshw i dont find something about modem, how can i see if its recognized?
<greenkernel> Any suggestion for my problem .. ??
<henkboom> I created a swap file and it seems to be working since I can see the space in "top", but hibernation still isn't working =( Here's the output of the hibernation command and dmesg: http://pastebin.com/m384e8728
<space_cadet> all right guys... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/199390/
<dsdeiz> dajhorn: one last question.. :D can ubuntu read .xsession or .Xinitrc?
<dajhorn> zer0o: You'll need to go further back.  "bread" is a read fault.   "beyond end of device" usually means a bad burn.
<sipior> DexterF: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=988150
<duryodhan> greenkernel: start from the begining -- where did you end up with this problem ?
<dajhorn> zer0o: Yes, I think so.
<Titan8990> space_cadet, the problem?
<duryodhan> greenkernel: what were you trying to do ?
<dajhorn> zer0o: I've got xsession stuff in my home directory.
<dakarn> dajhorn: if you get a bread error from a bad burn. does that mean the media is toast?
<greenkernel> I'm trying to boot my system ..
<gowriel> hello everybody! Does anybody has some ideea why the PIDGIN connects in for an yahoo ID but doesn't shows any of the ID's in my list?! I really don't know what to do now... thank you kindly!
<space_cadet> Titan8990, compiz cube && rotate cube doesn't work correctly
<greenkernel> I have already installed Ubuntu 9.04 ..
<zer0o> dajhorn: so what r u saying? my burner's broken?
<Titan8990> space_cadet, whats wrong with it?
<space_cadet> Titan8990, it acts like i am using a normal VGA driver
<henkboom> ziroday: got the swap file working, but it still won't hibernate =(
<dajhorn> zer0o: Yes, probably,  based on the information given.
<ziroday> sipior: this conversation is continuing in #ubuntu-offtopic, you can participate in there
<sheikpunk> its possible use webcam on pidgin?
<zer0o> dajhorn: ok thanks :D
<space_cadet> Titan8990, it keeps displaying the old picture throughout the rotation
<space_cadet> Titan8990, and it looks umm... crappy?
<dakarn> gowriel:  under buddies > show , make sure their group is enabled
<zer0o> dajhorn: ill spend this 8 euro to buy a new one ;)
<Titan8990> space_cadet, pastebin glxinfo
<sipior> ziroday: he was asking about mounting a usb drive with the noatime flag. that's pretty clearly a support issue, which belongs in this channel.
<greenkernel> the GRUB is not booting my system automatically ...
<DexterF> sipior: interesting
<dajhorn> dakarn: Can you  be more specific?  -- You can't reburn coastered CD-R or DVD-R media, but you can blank and retry CD-RW and DVD-RW media.
<TuGa> hello ppl i'm trying to setup pyrit to run on a ubuntu9.04 x64 deskt with geforce9700Mgt and after installing nvidia 185.18.14 driver tools and SDK i get this error wend running pyrit any idea? http://pastebin.com/m32f26ef0
<space_cadet> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/199392/  Titan8990
<dakarn> dajhorn: it was a joke i came into the convo late
<Titan8990> space_cadet, drivers are fine
<gowriel> dakarn! thank you!!! i wil try that , and if it doesn't work , I'll leave it like that! Right now i'm really tired after a day working...
<space_cadet> Titan8990, kk
<space_cadet> Titan8990, well.. i installed cairo-dock a while ago
<Titan8990> space_cadet, try adding: Option	"Composite" "Enable" to the video card section
<Titan8990> space_cadet, does cairo-dock work?
<dakarn> gowriel: enable show offline buddies and it will show you everyone that's in your buddy list
<space_cadet> Titan8990, and it seemed to work fine, up until about a week ago...
<space_cadet> Titan8990, but now it's asking if i want to use OpenGL
<q0_0p> !xprg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xprg
<duryodhan> greenkernel: hmm -- did you JUSt install ubuntu ?
<q0_0p> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<space_cadet> Titan8990, but it's showing correctly, (no black behind it)
<Titan8990> space_cadet, have you updated your kernel since you installed the nvidia drivers?
<space_cadet> hmm...
<space_cadet> i don't think so...
<neo8848> hmmm... has anyone noticed why the mysql-server, client ... lamp packages do not readily appear as part of the synaptic list in jaunty?
<q0_0p> i had a question about sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<q0_0p> is that gdm restart?
<greenkernel> No, I've been using it about two weeks ..
<Titan8990> neo8848, sudo apt-get update
<space_cadet> Titan8990, maybe though, i installed when it came a full release
<space_cadet> Linux 2.6.28-11-generic [i686/800.50MHz/SMP]
<greenkernel> The problem began when I tried to install gag software ..
<Titan8990> space_cadet, try reinstalling the nvidia driver
<Titan8990> space_cadet, it typically needs to be reinstalled after kernel upgrades
<neo8848> i did the list update from synaptic, and no result
<greenkernel> gag > http://gag.sourceforge.net/
<gfmniky_> ciao a tutti,qualcuno di voi sa se esiste una distro dove non si aggirna la versione tipo ubuntu 8.10 a 9.04, ma solo i pacchetti?
<erUSUL> !it | gfmniky_
<Nationiant> Hey
<ubottu> gfmniky_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<neo8848> but yes, you're right
<greenkernel> it's a graphical boot manager ..
<bsl> any recommendations on a upnp media server (on ubuntu server)
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<Nationiant> Can someone explain me how to install Ubuntu to Macintosh PowerBook G3?
<Titan8990> neo8848, still not seeing it?
<erUSUL> !ppc | Nationiant
<ubottu> Nationiant: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<baker_GR> rebooting from recovery mode, i saw something like unloading Conexant Modem, untill now i thought that 9.04 didnt recognize my modem, if i lspci or lsusb, lshw i dont find something about modem, how can i see if its recognized?
<duryodhan> greenkernel: pop in the ubuntu CD , there must be a "Recover Option" or something like that when you boot up
<neo8848> after the synaptic command, nothing, so i had to apt-get from cli to install lamp
<bsl> ubottu: upnp server
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upnp server
<duryodhan> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<bsl> ubottu: upnp
<ubottu> To stream media to other UPNP aware devices (such as the Xbox, PS3, or iRadio) you need a UPNP server. See !info mediatomb for information regarding the MediaTomb package
<wwp06> hello all..Is there anyway to change the font in the TTY's?
<duryodhan> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<greenkernel> So, are you suggesting me to recover from an Ubuntu LiveCD?
<q0_0p> xrandr gives me resolutions up to 1280x768 but it says maximum resoltion is 1280x1200?
<duryodhan> greenkernel: yes
<neo8848> sad, i had a much easier time with hardy
<space_cadet> Titan8990, restarting x, brb
<duryodhan> greenkernel: I am a noob to ubuntu so don't know how exactly it will work
<duryodhan> greenkernel: I would google around
<erUSUL> !lamp | neo8848
<ubottu> neo8848: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Titan8990> neo8848, that because hardy was meant to be a server version
<knasto> Hello, Is it possible to mount a usb webcam?
<greenkernel> Me too . . I'm quite new to Ubuntu .. and GRUB too ..
<duryodhan> knasto: why would you ?
<Nationiant> Can someone explain me how to install Ubuntu to Macintosh PowerBook G3?
<Titan8990> neo8848, hence LTS and update schedules that are more traditional
<greenkernel> Anyway .. thanks duryodhan .. I'm trying to recover my system from a LiveCD ..
<knasto> duryodhan, I know my webcam isnt supported via ubuntu, but im trying to get it to work with xp under virualbox. However it doesn't show up in virtualbox, although when I enter into the terminal lsusb, it shows up. I'm wondering if I'm suppose to mount it. Any ideas durodhan?
<bsl> !mythtv
<ubottu> mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<majnoon> <--has *buntu i think
<duryodhan> knasto: basically, you mount drives not devices -- and I have no idea about connecting your virtualbox to your usb ports -- but I don't think mounting would help
<erUSUL> knasto: ask in #vbox ... i think the ose version of vbox does not support usb ? or you have to configure some things to make host usb's be visible to the guest
<Nationiant> Can someone explain me how to install Ubuntu to Macintosh PowerBook G3?
<duryodhan> knasto: when you connect , does dmesg at least mention that you connected something ?
<ainjer> i can
<ainjer> i can help you
<knasto> durydohan and erUSUL, flash drives work, just not my webcam
<ainjer> #Na
<Nationiant> How can I install Ubuntu (6.06 LTS should work) to a PowerBook G3?
<ichat> duryodhan:  -  usb support in  vbox is propretariy software,  managing it should be done from inside the app itself,,   (if its not workin for you (or the one you help) - one is best to ask on the vbox forums or  check thair Buggtracker
<Titan8990> Nationiant, 6.06 is no longer supported
<Titan8990> !ppc | Nationiant
<ubottu> Nationiant: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<ichat> (inside the app as in - thair own  gui  aplication ...
<Titan8990> !edgy | Nationiant
<ubottu> Nationiant: Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 25th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<damasceno> how can i install ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage LT Pro in Ubuntu 9.04?
<Titan8990> !dapper | Nationiant
<ubottu> Nationiant: Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<PiotrK> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<q0_0p> can anyone help me with xorg.conf?
<Nationiant> Titan8990: Can't you help me? 6.06 is the last one to fit that Mac
<space_cadet> Titan8990, great job mate
<petaflot> hello. I'd like to know where I can find which verions numbers are each of hardy-gutsy-karmic-whatever
<space_cadet> Titan8990, you got it right on the head
<Titan8990> space_cadet, nice, good to hear
<mikebeecham> hey guys...is it at all possible to change the font and fontsize of the clock without having to change all fonts and fontsizes?
<space_cadet> Titan8990, this is why i LOVE the Open Source Community
<knasto> duryodhan, actually its showing up now
<q0_0p> anyone can take a look at my xorg.conf and help me out?
<q0_0p> http://paste-bin.com/view/332df814
<knasto> duryodhan, thanks anyway
<dakarn> i just poured liquid in my keyboard
<Titan8990> Nationiant, its not much different from the other versions, but I would expect the package to be pulled from repos soon
<space_cadet> q0_0p, are you missing some sections?
<q0_0p> i want to add a resolution
<space_cadet> q0_0p, there isn't a driver listed in there
<Titan8990> q0_0p, many people that think that they need to add a resolution really just need to use a driver that support the resolution they are looking for
<q0_0p> im able to use compiz
<Titan8990> q0_0p, becuase HAL will detect those resolutions
<q0_0p> why isn't driver listed in xorg?
<Nationiant> Titan8990: But, the newer versions don't support that processor I think
<Nationiant> Well I'll try debian
<q0_0p> so my resolutions were already detected and no point in messing with xorg?
<Titan8990> q0_0p, because HAL loads the driver, a xorg.conf is not required as of xorg 1.5, only for proprietary drivers
<q0_0p> ah
<space_cadet> q0_0p, try     sudo lshw -C video
<q0_0p> k
<Titan8990> Nationiant, the newest version still supports ppc
<space_cadet> pastebin it of course
<Titan8990> Nationiant, you could have clicked on think that was sent to you twice
<Titan8990> Nationiant, we are not going to install it for you
<Nationiant> Alright I got it...
<space_cadet> ssh nationiant@idunno.com
<space_cadet> lol
<q0_0p> http://paste-bin.com/view/6ce3b53e
<space_cadet> unclaimed?
<new2linx> can anyone help me rename a bunch of movies from movie cd1.avi & movie cd2.avi so that they are movie.1.avi & movie2.avi
<space_cadet> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<neo8848> thanks guys... i'll probaby get the server and alternate disks for ubuntu
<Titan8990> space_cadet, only proprietary drivers will show via lshw
<spaztik1> hey guys, anyone know why the 3 finger salute wouldn't work to restart GDM?
<space_cadet> humm
<Titan8990> space_cadet, because the proprietary drivers are actually kernel modules but the open source drivers are xorg modules
<space_cadet> so the radeon isn't proprietary?
<petllama> if i want to output to a logfile, ie. "rsync blah blah > rsync.log" how can i have it append the time/date the the logfile so the logfile name is rsync_time/date.log
<ichat> !netbook-remix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbook-remix
<space_cadet> noted
<new2linx> spaztik, i noticed that ctrl alt delete doesn't work in jaunty
<Titan8990> space_cadet, it is, but he hasn't installed it yet
<ichat> !netbook
<legend2440> !ati > me
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbook
<ubottu> legend2440, please see my private message
<ichat> :(
<spike> hiw, anybody with 2 monitors that can make one vertical and one horizontal? running nvidia with proprietary drivers
<edaunal> hi all
<churl> is there a common reason for xorg to take up 65% of your processor when running an app?
<space_cadet> Titan8990, aah i get it now
<q0_0p> i'm very lost
<namd3r> Is it possible to create a bootable Windows Vista USB install disk from inside Ubuntu?  I have the .iso file I need.
<new2linx> spaztik1, i went back to hardy because I wanted a LTS release.
<edaunal> please help me; how can i configure my webcam options in system-wide?
<ichat> namd3r:  - no its not
<Titan8990> churl, if you are running compiz on a not-so-good video card, yes
<Titan8990> churl, or compositing in general
<churl> Titan8990: just running wesnoth
<legend2440> !dontzap | spaztik1
<ubottu> spaztik1: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<ichat> namd3r:  -  you could if you installed it in a VM first
<space_cadet> Titan8990, shouldn't he try out the linux-restricted-modules-generic ?
<Titan8990> space_cadet, if he wanted the mesa drivers, put he prolly wants fglrx
<Titan8990> space_cadet, i have the same card actually
<churl> Titan8990: i have a bug, i changed my resolution, and then totem didnt work anymore. even web browsing is slow to move the screen
<namd3r> ichat, Like VirtualBox?
<space_cadet> lol
<ulysses> Hey, how can one change the font in the TTY consoles?
<kurthy> hi
<tntc> eurythmia: didn't work. I got no sound at all, and it only detected an OSS device.  I'm gonna stick with the realtek drivers.
<space_cadet> namd3r, just like virtualbox
<ichat> - namd3r  -  yes, - you also at leas need  the  WAIK stuf from  MS -  not quite funny to work with
<Titan8990> ulysses, framebuffer
<Titan8990> !framebuffer
<ubottu> Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<churl> Titan8990: i tried to send in some of my data to try and help with the bug, but had a few issues figuring out how to upload my error file and to who
<new2linx> ubottu, do you know why they changed the ctrl-alt-dele?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ewsubach> how do i tell what value a key generates on the keyboard?
<Titan8990> churl, its more likely a configuration issue
<space_cadet> new2linx, you mean ctrl alt backspace?
<new2linx> space_cadet, yes, sorry
<ulysses> Titan8990: Im a complete noob at all this. Can I know how to do it?
<Titan8990> new2linx, its the current trend amogst all distros
<new2linx> Titan8990, oh?
<Titan8990> ulysses, I have say... framebuffer consoles is not a trivial task
<Titan8990> !framebuffer | ulysses
<ubottu> ulysses: Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<space_cadet> new2linx, it's so when n00bs go mashing keys, because they don't understand how superior linux is to windows, they don't bring their pc down
<n0gear> how do i force resolutions for my 2 monitors. they're different size and it gets all screwed up when i plug in the 2nd one
<namd3r> ichat, haha dang.  I might as well just go buy a DVD to burn it to.  That's the only reason I want to do it with the USB stick - not wanting to go outside...
<Titan8990> new2linx, from what I have seen, yes. starting with opensolaris a but over a year ago
<ulysses> Thank guys...will try
<ichat> namd3r:  -   but installin  windows on a usb drive,  is more of a windows only hacky-like thing,  - you should be able to find info on the the net  (msfn.com - has a good refecens forum about these things ) ....   -  and  i shouldn't be addressing it here  i think
<pilo> hoal
<pilo> hola
<eurythmia> tntc, sorry it didn't work, thanks for sharing your experience though :)
<space_cadet> namd3r, there is a post about it
<pilo> quien esta ahi
<churl> Titan8990: well, can i roll back to intrepid? im ready to do about anything to get my system working well again
<space_cadet> namd3r, i'll pm it to you
<new2linx> Titan8990, is there any chance. i am trying to rename a bunch of movies from movie cd1.avi & movie cd2.avi so that they are movie.1.avi & movie2.avi
<kurthy> i would like to ask that have anyone exprerience with ati mobility firegl v5250 on ubuntu?
<pilo> spanis
<Titan8990> churl, your using an alpha release?
<pilo> hello
<pilo> byebe
<pilo> ajjajajajjaja
<ewsubach> please anyone, how do i tell what value a key generates on the keyboard?
<kurthy> i would line to by lenovo t500,but it is with this ati graphic card
<pilo> hello
<Titan8990> new2linx, ? wern't we talking about ctrl+alt+backspace?
<pilo> hola
<pilo> soy brihan
<spaztik1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<space_cadet> namd3r, it's a hack and slash method that involves extracting and repacking the installation image
<spaztik1> Titan8990 new2linx - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<Titan8990> new2linx, anyways, thats likely a job for sed, see #bash
<new2linx> Titan8990, yes. I am changing the subject.
<tntc> eurythmia: hehe. always happy to help
<kurthy> can anyone help me?
<DexterF> sipior: what's preferable on setting usb mount options, udev or HAL?
<vint_> есть кто?
<eurythmia> me too :)
<space_cadet> !ru
<new2linx> Titan8990, i  have to learn bash and sed? you're not familiar with a command that would do what I'd like?
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Ffunk74> vint_, иди на ubuntu-ru :-)
<Wesselaar> ewsubach: is this something ? http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Keyboard-and-Console-HOWTO.html#ss5.2
<elad`> Say I have a string that's a line of integers separated by spaces. How do I get that into a tuple of integers?
<namd3r> space_cadet, thanks for the link, I'll see if I can muddle through it...
<Titan8990> DexterF, udev doesn't mount filesystems
<sipior> DexterF: i believe hal is used currently, but i've heard rumours that a move to udev will occur at some point.
<vint_> ok
<elad`> map(int, some_way_to_break_down_the_string), I imagine?
<sipior> Titan8990: it can.
<space_cadet> namd3r, be aware, that page is a bit old...
<elad`> Oops
<Titan8990> DexterF, udev only assigns its device name
<elad`> Wrong channel.
<DexterF> elad`: in bash? eval, I'd say. #bash and #perl are probably the domains you want to roam
<elad`> DexterF, Python. Wrong channel. Sorry.
<ewsubach> Wesselaar: i found that page when i googled. no, i just want to find what my map is or whatever. i'm converting joystick input to keyboard key codes
<Titan8990> new2linx, no, that fairly advanced
<Titan8990> new2linx, likely requires some regular expression
<Titan8990> new2linx, I could write a small script in python if it were me doing it
<Wesselaar> ewsubach: didnt know that you googled allready :-)
<space_cadet> new2linx, go by a book on sed...  then you will know how that command can do what you want it to, with the right knowledge
<ewsubach> Wesselaar: that's okay. i only come on irc if google can't help me. now it seems nobody here can :(
<zleap> ewsubach, whats the issue
<new2linx> Titan8990, ok, hoping to get the easy way out. i'll goggle away I suppose and or read bash and sed.
<churl> Titan8990: i can't find "alpha" anywhere next to  "9.04 jaunty" info
<space_cadet> new2linx, google      man sed
<space_cadet> or just run man sed
<new2linx> space_cadet, ok. i just figured coming here someone would know how to do this.
<scalar> hi all
<churl> hi there!
<ewsubach> zleap: i want to know what key codes my keyboard generates, what the mapping is. the values in /usr/include/X11/keysymdef.h don't seem to be working
 * regeya scrolls back, is somehow missing new2linx's question...
<zleap> ok
<Titan8990> churl, sorry, got my names mixed up
<zleap> i am sure there are programs out there that will tell you that
<space_cadet> it's a bit complicated considering you would have to either custom a script to go digging or just run sed with some regular expressions...
<Titan8990> churl, there is no downgrade path, clean installs are recommended both ways
<new2linx> Regel,  i am trying to rename a bunch of movies from movie cd1.avi & movie cd2.avi so that they are movie.1.avi & movie2.avi
<regeya> not sure why someone would go to a bash channel to ask an offtopic sed question, though...
<space_cadet> new2linx, maybe you could try in #sed    if it exists
<Titan8990> it does
<regeya> oh...well, new2linx, there's this handy utility named rename that ships with perl
<space_cadet> of course it does, what was I thinking.... :)
<ewsubach> zleap: i wouldn't be here asking if i had found those programs
<Titan8990> regeya, ships with perl? isn't it a part or core-utils?
<regeya> rename s/\ cd/\./ *.avi
<CoreyTaylor> now then CUNTS!!!!now then CUNTS!!!!now then CUNTS!!!!now then CUNTS!!!!now then CUNTS!!!!now then CUNTS!!!!now then CUNTS!!!!now then CUNTS!!!!now then CUNTS!!!!now then CUNTS!!!!now then CUNTS!!!!now then CUNTS!!!!
<CoreyTaylor> now then CUNTS!!!!
<CoreyTaylor> now then CUNTS!!!!
<CoreyTaylor> now then CUNTS!!!!
<FloodBot1> CoreyTaylor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Titan8990> !op | CoreyTaylor
<ubottu> CoreyTaylor: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<regeya> Titan8990: could be, but I'm pretty sure it's perl
<ahz> What puts files in ~/.local/share/Trash/expunged ?
<CoreyTaylor> now then CUNTS!!!!
<Titan8990> regeya, pretty sure all the core-utils are written in C
<churl> Titan8990: thanks for helping me and everyone else here!  youre awesome!
<Titan8990> churl, np, good luck
<space_cadet> wow
<daishadar> how do i get a similar context menu for gvim in ubuntu as in windows?  windows had a nice context menu where you could right click and diff files, open in exiting gvim editors, etc.
<layer> anyone with slapd installed...could you please send me your copy of misc.schema?  i deleted mine on accident ;)
<zleap> i can write a program in speccy basic to do that
<zleap> which is not of much use really eh
<leandrojcaetano> hiiii.. i'm back!
<ubuntu_> cüssss
<zleap> ewsubach, I have something
<Titan8990> regeya, confirmed, rename is part of coreutils: http://rpmfind.net/linux/RPM/fedora/devel/ppc/coreutils-7.2-1.fc11.ppc.html
<zleap> have sent to an im windo
<zleap> or pm window what ever they are called on irc
<ewsubach> zleap: hold on, may have found something
<space_cadet> i call em spam tabs
<zleap> ok
<space_cadet> lol
<regeya> Titan8990: does this matter so much that we have to go offtopic about it?  OK, weird, admittedly the linux box here is a debian box and not ubuntu, but a dpkg -S /usr/bin/rename finds nothing.
<space_cadet> O_o
<zleap> i was just sending the url of a possible solution to the im window
<Titan8990> regeya, i think dpkg -S wants a package name and apt-file uses a directory path, could be wrong though
<space_cadet> lol    regeya Usage: rename [-v] [-n] [-f] perlexpr [filenames]
<space_cadet> regeya, /usr/bin/rename
<space_cadet> una
<space_cadet> er
<space_cadet> Linux 2.6.28-11-generic [i686/800.50MHz/SMP]
<regeya> the rename on that box, however, is written in perl; original version by larry wall.  maybe that's where my confusion lies.  that sure mattered!
<regeya> space_cadet: thanks, but I'm the one who brought up rename as a *solution* :-> then had Titan8990 give me a lecture about what package it belongs to because I assumed it was a perl app...because my peabrain remembered that it used to be :-}
<dakarn> using a usb dongle that connects via 3g for PPPo connection, can i query the connection strength?
<regeya> </offtopic>
<Titan8990> space_cadet, yeah, he was trying to determine which package in came out of, not its location
<space_cadet> from the perl source.
<dajhorn> dakarn: Generally, no.  When I've wanted to do this, I've had to search for chipset-specific utilities.
<dakarn> dajhorn: so most likely limited to proprietary software from manufacturer?
<regeya> Titan8990: actually I mentioned it as an aside when giving a hint, after the poor slob got sent to a bash channel to get sed help
<regeya> ah, to be surrounded by experts in not giving answers...'tis bliss.
<dajhorn> dakarn: Yup.  Not even Mac OS X shows it to you for some supported cards.
<space_cadet> lol   he still hasn't shown up in #sed either
<Titan8990> regeya, I didn't know so I directed him towards people who did
<dajhorn> dakarn: And that's my Ubuntu currency metric.  :)
<gabeodess> http://pastie.org/517744 can anyone help me with this?
<dajhorn> gabeodess: Install the build-essential package and try again.
<Guest61669> hey, quick question
<gabeodess> thanks dajhorn
<Guest61669> how do i start vm workstation as root?
<space_cadet> is there any way i can change ctrl+alt+l to superkey+l ??
<Titan8990> Guest61669, shouldn't need to
<space_cadet> ever
<Guest61669> i know gksudo is a graphical command, but how do i start vmworkstation in terminal
<baba_b00ie> sudo followed by the vmware command
<space_cadet> never ever ever would you ever need or want to give windows that much power
<Guest61669> Titan8990...i wanted to change the memory
<dakarn> dajhorn: as i'm sure there is a way -- the internet is littered with ancient texts that are no longer relevant to existing kernel support
<slayton> is there a way to specify which g++ version to use?  is it a configure flag an environment variable?
<dajhorn> slayton:  CXX=gcc-fooversion make
<henkboom> I can't seem to get hibernation working with a swap file, should I just repartition?
<dajhorn> slayton: eg:  export CXX=gcc-4.3 ; ./configure ; # etc
<Titan8990> Guest61669, gksu vmplayer
<slayton> dajhorn, ok thanks that is exactly what I needed
<Titan8990> Guest61669, or just type 'v' and hit tab a few times
<CrocoJet> Hi for all !
<dajhorn> slayton:   I mixmatched in the example.  Ensure that you use `g++` or `gcc` in the right places.
<CrocoJet> Executing command "sudo aptitude purge openmovieeditor" will show: The following packages will be REMOVED:
<CrocoJet>   libfltk1.1{u} libgavl1{u} libmpeg3-1{u} openmovieeditor{p}. What is the meaning "{u}" ?
<pilo> hello
<CrocoJet> I think "{p}" is purge, right?
<Guest61669> Titan8990...i am unable to take a snapshot because i have insufficient space
<dajhorn> henkboom: Do you mean "swap file" or "swap partition"?
<henkboom> dajhorn: swap file
<Guest61669> Titan8990.....how do i free more RAM without logging in as root?
<pilo> hewllo
<spencer> hello
<space_cadet> wow
<pilo> hoal
<space_cadet> did you know that ctrl L clears xchat's cache
<Titan8990> Guest61669, close applications?
<space_cadet> for the selected channel?
<dajhorn> henkboom: The hibernation doohickey in Ubuntu, swsusp, is incompatible with swap files.  It must be a swap partition.
<Titan8990> Guest61669, enable a swap partition?
<henkboom> dajhorn: ah, ok
<henkboom> dajhorn: so repartition =)
<ThorB> Hey Hey Hey!
<thomc> Does the /tmp directory get periodically cleared in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> thomc: yep
<henkboom> dajhorn: I have / and /home managed in LVM, so I'll need to pull 3GB from one to use for swap, what's the easiest way to handle that repartitioning?
<ThorB> hi
<Guest61669> Titan8990....WOW....got it....could change the RAM without root
<Guest61669> thanks for making me look
<dsdeiz> oh mehn, i tried to add a script in /etc/X11/Xsession so that the script is executed everytime x starts
<thomc> erUSUL: how often?
<dsdeiz> what am i doing wrong? :(
<ichat> anyone got some info about ubuntu netbook remix -  on  none netbock hardware
<ashmew2> cyborg , i PM'ed you
<cyborg> hey hii
<ashmew2> check your PM
<dajhorn> henkboom: I dunno.  I've only ever used the cli to manipulate LVM things.
<ashmew2> <=== this side
<ashmew2> there should be written ashmew2 in red , cyborg
<Guest61669> ok...so mz home directorz only has 118mb free....is this physical or virutal?
<erUSUL> thomc: each reboot?
<thomc> erUSUL: ok, thanks.
<Jay> ok hey all!
<Titan8990> henkboom, http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/reducelv.html
<dajhorn> henkboom: I'll wager you an oatmeal cookie that the swap partition must be a real primary partition.
<Aleksaa> hiiiiii
<Jay> uhm,
<dsdeiz> anyone?
<Aleksaa> help me pls
<cyborg> ashmew2 : how have u been
<Aleksaa> i have laptop vr602
<Aleksaa> how to install
<Aleksaa> grafic card
<ashmew2> cyborg : join #offtopic by using /join #offtopic
<erUSUL> dajhorn: it can be a logical partition or even a file
<Guest2219> aleksaa why do
<Guest2219> aleksaa you type
<Guest2219> aleksaa like this ?
<erUSUL> dajhorn: any linux block device for that matter or a file
<dajhorn> erUSUL: Nope. Details here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<Aleksaa> pls help me how to instal grafic card driver for model VR602-MS
<dajhorn> erUSUL: "The hibernation implementation currently used in Ubuntu, swsusp, needs a swap or suspend partition. It cannot use a swap file on an active file system. "
<Guest61669> Titan8990.....i have it now...the partition for root is too small.
<dsdeiz> hi again dajhorn, i'm still having trouble running programs when x starts :(
<Guest61669> how do i expand the home partition
<ashmew2> /whois
<erUSUL> dajhorn: that's a swapsusp limitation not a swap limitation
<Aleksaa> pls help me private message
<Titan8990> Guest61669, gparted from the liveCD
<SiDi> Hey, does anyone remember the name of that italian constructor selling cheap linux machines ?
<dajhorn> erUSUL: The context is making hibernation to swap work correctly.
<Guest61669> i was thinking that i had not allocated enough RAM for VM
<Guest61669> but the error msg was that my /home/me folder was not enough space to save the snapshot
<space_cadet> so what's up with the superkey not being able to be a hotkey for lock screen?
<erUSUL> dajhorn: ok; fair enough... we agree it can be any permanent block device (including logical partitions) but not a file. ;P
<DexterF> I need a gui for pon/poff for a supern00b - suggestions?
<henkboom> thanks Titan8990
<Titan8990> henkboom, np
<Titan8990> henkboom, what would lvm be without easy resize :)
<space_cadet> is there a workaround so i can use superkey + L to lock my screen?
<henkboom> fdisk tells me how big my partitions are in cylinders, but to use lvreduce I need blocks =/
<henkboom> oh, wait
<space_cadet> math?
<henkboom> no it gives me blocks as well =p
<realsifo> helo
<dajhorn> henkboom: If this is your first LVM resize, then you should make a backup.
<Guest61669> gparted should work no?
<henkboom> dajhorn: true, I have a backup as of two days ago (when I installed ubuntu) but I should probably update it first
<slayton> what is the difference between /usr/bin and /usr/sbin
<realsifo> i update my ubuntu generic kernel but my usb modem not recognize anymore. how to fix it?
<Link--> I've compiled 2.6.30 according to this - http://is.gd/16t0a (using old fashioned Debian way)  but the installation failed and I had to manually configure the kernel, now whenever I apt-get something it keeps apt-get'ting the kernel and fails to install it. How do I fix/remove it ?
<dajhorn> slayton:  sbin is for administrative things that the root user would usually run.  Everything else goes into bin.
<space_cadet> realsifo, how did you install the required packages for the modem to work in the first place?
<slayton> thanks dajhorn
<Link--> Anyone ? Please ? :/
<dajhorn> slayton: Rather, regular unprivileged users don't need things in sbin.  Np.
<space_cadet> realsifo, because you probably need to recompile the kernel modules, i just found out the same thing applies for nvidia drivers, and any other kernel modules
<realsifo> i used to edit kernel in boot loader
<w0jrl> hello all
<BryanC> how do i see what programs i can uninstall only using the command line?
<realsifo> usbserial.vendor and usbserial.product
<BryanC> i screwed up my sisplay drivers but can still ssh in.
<slayton> dajhorn, i'm compiling some software that puts things in /usr/sbin and i'm not sure why
<Cookiechef> hi all
<dajhorn> BryanC: dpkg --get-selections will give you a list of every installed package.
<Cookiechef> how can i run an Application in the console ?
<Cookiechef> do i need to type : run firefox ?
<space_cadet> BryanC, alternatively, you could prolly use ctrl+alt+F1 on the machine and login
<BryanC> dajhorn: thx
<Cookiechef> what is the command
<space_cadet> BryanC, but it will be text mode only
<dakarn> Cookiechef: just thype 'firefox'
<odder> is there any way to change a key's character?
<space_cadet> BryanC, but that way you can undo what you did (if you made a backup)
<Cookiechef> k
<dajhorn> slayton: What are you compiling?
<slayton> sourceryvsipl
<slayton> +=
<slayton> ++
<lfaraone> How do I simulate a keypress event in X? (I want my computer to send the active window say... "f1" every x seconds)
<space_cadet> wow... open firefox and hit f1 three times
<realsifo> how to load my usb serial modem?
<Link--> I've compiled 2.6.30 according to this - http://is.gd/16t0a (using old fashioned Debian way)  but the installation failed and I had to manually configure the kernel, now whenever I apt-get something it keeps apt-get'ting the kernel and fails to install it. How do I fix/remove it ?
<Pici> !pin | Link-- (This may help)
<ubottu> Link-- (This may help): pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<twisted> hey guys i have a problem with my  AR242x 802.11abg i installed madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6.
<langerhein> hi all
<space_cadet> twisted, what's your kernel?
<Link--> ubottu: thanks, looking at it right now
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<space_cadet> twisted, cuz the latest *should* have the drivers, AFAIK
<realsifo> modprobe usbserial doest work in ubuntu kernel 2.6.28.11
<twisted> 2.6.24-23-generic
<Hib0rg> ed
<Hib0rg> ed
<Hib0rg> ed
<Hib0rg> ed
<Hib0rg> ed
<FloodBot1> Hib0rg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BryanC> dajhorn: the list is too long to let me see the beginning of it. is there a way to make it pause after easch page full or  something?
<twisted> space_cadet im using 8.04
<BryanC> i need to see something that is at the top of it.
<space_cadet> twisted, up to 9.04 and it should work     try out the live cd first
<FloodBot1> Hib0rg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<odder> BryanC: try head -n number_of_lines
<odder> BryanC: eg. head -n 10
<twisted> i tried space cadet but it wont run on my laptop anyway i could use the driver from the latest on 8.04 or fix the problem now?
<space_cadet> which is default, so it's redundant  (head -10
<BryanC> odder: will do
<odder> space_cadet: who-hoo, didn't read the head man page for a while, forgot
<twisted> space_cadet i also built the madwifi against my kernel
<space_cadet> i had something work hold on   Twisted
<twisted> thanks
<Mattlee> hi
<w0jrl> hi
<churl> Titan8990: should i have any screen resolutions automatically in my xorg.conf flie?
<picca> anyone here got a bubba server
<Link--> ubottu: Either it doesn't seem to work or I don't find the correct kernel packages, any hints ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Aleksaa> people pls help me i have model vr602-msi
<Aleksaa> how
<Aleksaa> to instal
<Aleksaa> grafic card
<FloodBot1> Aleksaa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Aleksaa> driver
<Link--> Pici: Either it doesn't seem to work or I don't find the correct kernel packages, any hints ?
<BryanC> okay, i guess i dotn understand how to use the command properly.
<BryanC> I just want to see a list of programs that i can uninstall but i need to see it a page at a time.
<spike> hi, I have two screens and applications are always opening on the first one
<BryanC> im new (like it doesnt show)
<spike> how do I set it so they open where the cursor is?
<erUSUL> BryanC: use a pager like less
<MrKeuner> hi all, where does totem subtitle downloader cache the subtitles?
<Pici> Link--: I wonder if removing the linux-image package would help... Its the package that normally depends on the 'latest' kernel image in the repos.
<bsl> is there a proc section for temperature?
<anachronik_> trolhas
<Link--> Pici: I'll try:)
<dakarn> aleksaa: what video card does your laptop have?
<spike> anybody?
<n0gear> www.google.com [testing a script in irssi]
<NIK123> I finally (after giving up on a Python problem that prevented a normal upgrade) upgraded from 6.06 LTS (Dapper) to 8.04 LTS (Hardy) using the alternate CD (loop mount of iso, worked fine), but now my second core (Dell Latitude D820 with Core Duo) is not recognised anymore, and during boot the screen is just black until the login field appears, so no clues there. Sound familiar to anyone, or am I or is my laptop doomed to have at least one completely weird
<MrKeuner> bsl, /proc/acpi/thermal_zone
<bsl> MrKeuner: thanks
<Link--> Pici: It didn't find it, but I just got an idea - I'll remove the kernel 'tself (the name). It *seems* to work. We'll see.
<Flannel> NIK123: Are you using -386 or -generic?
<Crewsr3__> what is the best way to clone a smaller drive to a large drive bit for bit?
<dsdeiz> huhu, all i want to do is set a background image when x starts..  i tried creating a file ~/.xsession, ~/.xinitrc.. tried modifying the file /etc/X11/Xsession but still no luck :(
<Pici> n0gear: Probably best to test in someplace like ##test, as #ubuntu is already pretty busy
<NIK123> Flannel: I tried to have generic, I'll post a list of packages I think are relevant
<MrKeuner> bsl, no problem. not sure if that is the only way to see it though
<dsdeiz> so anyone could help me out?
<dsdeiz> is there like predefined xsessions?
<nellmathew> anyone here using gnome-do with jaunty?.. "locate" isn't locating certain files, does this have anything to do with tracker being removed from jaunty?
<sushui> my pidgin can't connect yahoo IM...
<dsdeiz> sushui: try #pidgin it's in their topic
<daevid226> hi
<sushui> dsdeiz, ok....thx
<Link--> Pici: Wooo! It *worked* ! :D
<MellowDude> hi all sup
<FloridaGuy> doing the usb startup disk creator....is that copying my system to the usb stick
<space_cadet> twisted, allright... here u go   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/199451/
<dsdeiz> is there like some sort of predefined xsessions?
<usr13> FloridaGuy: What is your question?
<space_cadet> twisted  alternatively   you could use this... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1112464
<churl> i changed my screen resolution, and now totem doesn't work!
<dsdeiz> is /usr/share/xsessions/gnome.desktop an xsession file?
<MellowDude> i have a sypstem that has 1 gig ram and a nvidia 6150 se nForce 430 chip set will ubuntu work good on it
<FloridaGuy> usr13, im doing the usb startup disk creator....i was wondering if that is copying my system to the usb stick
<MrKeuner> sushui, I think there is a problem with telepathy yahoo plugins
<Crewsr3> what is the best way to clone a smaller drive to a large drive bit for bit?
<dsdeiz> anyone?? :(
<usr13> FloridaGuy: I don't know the answer, but someone else probably does, (but it was unclear because there was no "?" at the end of your text).
<dakarn> mellowdude: yea
<pichaya> - -"
<misha_> is there documentation for the bt manager in jaunty - i want to do ics over it ?
<slayton> Crewsr3, dd
<FloridaGuy> usr13, ok...srry
<velcroshooz> Crewsr3:  clonezilla is nice i hear
<sushui> MrKeuner, ok....
<Lartza_away> How do I get fancy ursl for apache in ubuntu and in general?
<Lartza_away> *urls
<rom1v> hi
<NIK123> Flannel: linux-386, linux-686 (tried that, even though it's just an upgrade dummy), not linux (which says "Generic complete Linux kernel") but I do have linux-generic ("Complete Generic Linux kernel", sounds almost the same, doesn't it?), some linux-headers-... for VirtualBox, linux-image-{386,686,generic}, does that tell you anything (I haven't listed everything with linux here, though), should I remove some, or have linux anyway?
<rom1v> is there a way to allow drag & drop from digikam (kde) to nautilus (gnome)?
<Crewsr3> slaytanic, can I run dd from a live ubuntu cd?
<misha_> hi, anyone familiar with bluetooth tethering?
<churl> help :) i changed my resolution and now totem doesn't work anymore.  xorg goes up to 65% and higher if i run a game or something with some graphics now too. any ideas?
<n0gear> Crewsr3: ultimatebootdisk had couple of tools to copy HDD as well
<Flannel> NIK123: Alright, and which kernel are you actully using?  uname -a?
<lizard_ibiza> best HDD copier is clonzilla by miles!!!!
<velcroshooz> Crewsr3: clonezilla comes in a bootable cd as well
<n0gear> Crewsr3: havent tried it yet, but somebody here recommended it and it has loads of other features as well
<new2linx> anyone. i really need help understand perl rename. i am trying to rename a bunch of movies that are movie1 cd1.avi movie1 cd2.avi so that they are movie1.1.avi and movie1.2.avi. i have found rename.pl 's/\.orig$//' *.orig but i am not sure how to modify it for what I want.
<Guest2219> SIM FREE TOOLS http://bit.ly/TRKVk THANKS TO THE DEV TEAM
<lizard_ibiza> right/... anyone know why vanilla firefox on jaunty keeps crashing every few minutes???
<n0gear> Crewsr3: ultimatebootcd.com
<Guest2219> iPhone 3G official jailbroken and Sim free!
<lizard_ibiza> new2linx: try the perl chan
<Lartza_away> Flannel what did he do wrong? o.O
<Flannel> new2linx: rename applies the regular expression to the files
<Lartza_away> Offtopic?
<Flannel> Lartza_away: Spam?
<spike> so anybody knows about gnome and dual screen?
<Lartza_away> Well yea but wasn't that a bit harsh?
<dsdeiz> where can i find the so called predefined xsessions found here? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomXSession
<churl> spike: i know i tried to do it and it messed my something for me
<Lartza_away> Oh I didn't see his first message
<Crewsr3> velcroshooz, n0gear thanks, I will check it out
<churl> spike: now i cant run totem
<lizard_ibiza> firefox keeps crashing on a fresh install.  any ideas??
<ragarth> Hello, I have a lexmark x2600 printer installed on ubuntu 8.10 using the inkjet-08-driver-1.0-1 drivers. Openoffice seems to work just fine, but all other applications fail to print. I haven't been able to find much on google about x2600's and linux, and I don't know much about troubleshooting printers and linux. Any advice or suggestions?
<new2linx> Flannel, so i won't be able to use perl rename to do what I want?
<usr13> lizard_ibiza: Have you done updates on this new install?
<lizard_ibiza> usr13: yes
<usr13> lizard_ibiza: Is it crashing on a particular URL?
<usr13> lizard_ibiza: Is it crashing on a particular type of site?
<lizard_ibiza> usr13: no.   randomly drops out
<lizard_ibiza> usr13: even if left alone
<usr13> lizard_ibiza: Run firefox from terminal window and watch for error messages or warnings when / if it crashes
<exabyte> Hallo ich versuch grad WPA zum laufen zu grigen hab bis jetzt mit wpa_supplicant herumprobiert  mein problem ist es das ich keine verbindung aufabuen kann hat irgend jemand eine Idee ??
<lizard_ibiza> usr13: just what I'm doing thins minute
<hatter243> !de | exabyte
<ubottu> exabyte: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
 * lizard_ibiza is round a mates house and it isn't his computer!
<dsdeiz> where can i find the so called predefined xsessions found here? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomXSession
<lizard_ibiza> usr13: interesting... "Segmentation fault"
<NIK123> Flannel: uname -a says 2.6.24-24-386, so should I/can I safely uninstall the packages with -386 in them? I guess the boot process doesn't know generic is better, but then I only have a black screen at boot time
<usr13> dsdeiz: The xsession program is a session manager.  It is normally executed by your
<Flannel> NIK123: first you should choose generic, yeah.  Then you can remove the -386 ones, you'll want to get to the GRUB menu and select generic (escape right after the POST screen will let you see it, *or* you can go edit menu.lst and tell it to stop hiding the menu by default)
<usr13> dsdeiz: The xsession program is a session manager.  It is normally executed by your ~/.xinitrc (or ~/.xsession) script and controls your X Window session.~/.xinitrc (or ~/.xsession) script and controls your X Window session.~/.xinitrc (or ~/.xsession) script and controls your X Window session.
<NIK123> Flannel: I was completing my list, might as well paste it now: linux-{386,686,generic}, linux-headers-2.6.24-24{,-386,-generic}, linux-headers-{386,686,generic}, linux-image-2.6.24-24-{386,generic}, linux-image-{386,686,generic}, linux-libc-dev, linux-restricted-modules-..., linux-sound-base, linux-ubuntu-modules-...
<lizard_ibiza> usr13: any ideas?
<ubuntu> #ubuntu-de
<dsdeiz> usr13: doesn't work, i already tried ~/.xsession and ~/.xinitrc
<benc> is it possible to develop iphone apps on ubuntu?
<dsdeiz> i simply put in xsetroot -solid midnightblue
<F0XDIE> Anyone now anything about setting up a blowfish encrypted hdd?
<ragarth> Where can I go to get help resolving a printer issue? Openoffice works fine, all other apps fail.
<usr13> dsdeiz: http://ftp.x.org/contrib/applications/xsession-1.1.README
<NIK123> Flannel: Thanks, going offline to try the escape thing, will report back
<usr13> lizard_ibiza: You might find http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=23433 helpful.
<CybeRebel> hello All :) how can i compress .avi files on ubuntu?
<usr13> ragarth: You probably just need to set it as default.
<slayton> I have a file tree that I'd like to boil down to a text file.. is there anyway to use ls to list only directories and subdirectories?
<slayton> but no files
<usr13> CybeRebel: gzip bzip zip or....??
<ragarth> usr13, I manually select it before printing. How can I set it as default?
<lizard_ibiza> usr13: cheers
<CybeRebel> sorry i mean for uploading to utube
<new2linx> slaytanic, ls -d
<usr13> ragarth: http://localhost:631/
<new2linx> slaytanic, all i did was man ls. and it was right there in the man pages. isn't that right?
<zet_> How i cant use webmoney on ubuntu???
<usr13> CybeRebel: Oh, sorry, I don't know about youtube.
<Lartza_> HOw can I see enabled apachemods?
<Lartza_> I need to know if mod_rewrite is enabled
<Goioo> hello
<CybeRebel> ok thank you anyway :)
<lstarnes> zet_: have you tried to use it?
<Tann> Lartza_: I can help you
<Lartza_> Tann: I would appreciate that
<zet_> i cant use
<chetnick> Lartza_: Not expert but that should be in httpd.conf, or apache.conf
<zet_> dont work
<Goioo> I finally got this ubuntu working, thanks to mezquitale.  8.10 works great.
<lstarnes> zet_: what happens when you try to use it?
<tannersummers> when I boot up my ubuntu i dont get a splahs screen or a bar loading up, instead tons of text, how can i get my splash back?
<zet_> webmoney not have version for ubuntu
<Goioo> now I'm trying to master the remote access stuff
<lstarnes> zet_: is it browser based, or is it s separate program?
<Tann> Lartza_: sudo cp /etc/apache2/mods-available/rewrite.load /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/rewrite.load
<zet_> in browser cant login
<Lartza_> Tann: NO I want to know is it loaded
<lstarnes> zet_: what happens when you try to log in?
<zet_> sertifikate eror
<CybeRebel> any one know how i can compress .avi files for uploading to utube?
<lizard_ibiza> usr13: do you happen to know where mozplugger resides? locate doesn't work as the files have not been indexed yet
<CybeRebel> on ubuntu!
<tannersummers> when I boot up my ubuntu i dont get a splahs screen or a bar loading up, instead tons of text, how can i get my splash back?
<Tann> Lartza_: oh, if rewrite.load is in the /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/ directory, then it is loaded
<jean-francais> Hi guys
<lstarnes> zet_: what is the certificate error?
<vaul> Hello, people, who can advice some scanning software, except xsane?
<jean-francais> I have a probleme with 20:09 < jean-francais> le log http://pastebin.com/m225a7cfe
<jean-francais> i'm sorry*
<jean-francais> I have a problem with Vodafone for Ubuntu
<weternal> hey I'm writing a disc image in ubuntu 8.10 and I'm getting a confusing dialog box
<zet_> 1 sekond
<jean-francais> can someone help me ?
<zet_> i show
<dsdeiz> hmm, maybe xsession/xinitrc isn't what I wanted.. what i wanted is to execute a program after fluxbox is executed
<dsdeiz> any ideas??
<dsdeiz> :)
<weternal> it's asking me if I want to create from image or create with file, and I want to burn a ubuntu live disc
<usr13> lizard_ibiza: Probably $HOME/.mozilla/
<dsdeiz> after fluxbox or any other window manager is executed
<jean-francais> someone already installed vodadone for key 3G ?
<dsdeiz> so anyone? anyone?
<dsgross> if i wanted to create a awk command that would look at the file crval1_temp.dat which has an entry of the following nature CRVAL1  = 3.57870000000000E+00 / Iraf zero point, extract only the 3.57.... and output that to file crval1_.dat what would it look like?
<churl> i changed my resolution and now totem doesn't work anymore.  xorg goes up to 65% and higher if i run a game or something with some graphics now too. any ideas?
<dsgross> right now i have "awk '{print $3}' crval1_temp.dat > crval1.dat" but that doesn't seem to work
<Lartza_> Now after rewrite.load is in loaded folder, do I need to configure something for "fancy" or "clean" urls?
<usr13> lizard_ibiza: FYI:  updatedb   updates the database used by locate
<usr13> lizard_ibiza: FYI: sudo updatedb
<maddin> hey, i've created a raid 5 array with mdadm, wanted to know which command lets me check the status of the array, like diskusage, uuid etc...., anyone? Furthermore, i want to use the same array, with two different ubuntu systems, i created it on the first one, how do i mount the same array on the other one?
<dsdeiz> any ideas?
<usr13> lizard_ibiza: [FYI]:  But you can also use find
<dsdeiz> i've been googling for hours already.. and kept on restart x
<dsdeiz> restaring*
<n0gear> churl: had similar problem. i killed the Xorg in terminal and that helped
<BitWraith> does anybody here happen to know how to get a Dell Studio Hybrid to work outside of safe graphics mode?
<n2diy> My hard drive is full, where is a good place to start removing files? It's my test box, so I'm not worried about munging it up.
<dakarn> n2diy: just -rf *
<slayton> n2diy, run Disk Usage analyser  Application-->accessories
<jascase901> Is there anyway to view all the startup scripts that run on boot
<BitWraith> n2diy: don't do that
<BitWraith> lol
<slayton> dakarn, stuff like that will get you banned
<usr13> jascase901: Sure
<n2diy> dakarn: your a prick.
<vaul> n2diy: What size is your drive?
<dakarn> slayton: wait he said  he wasn't worried about munging it up
<n2diy> slayton: thanks.
<dakarn> NO :(
<Pici> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<jascase901> usr13:  how do i doit becuase this startup script keeps changing my boot screen
<jascase901> to something obscene :(
<slayton> dakarn, still ubuntu has very strict rules, that is one command they don't joke about
<Pici> n2diy: apt-get clean    is once place to start
<slayton> dakarn, ^ by ubuntu I mean the ubuntu community
<n2diy> vaul: 7.1 gig, I don't know how it filled up, this is my mission critical box, and it is only using 4 gig.
<dakarn> slayton: technically i didn't write the command , just the parameters. i know bad judgement
<Guest21371> some suggestions for an independent applet to monitor the signal straight of my wifi, just monitoring no monitoring
<slayton> n2diy, run Disk ussage analyzer, it will tell what is using the disk
<n2diy> Pici thanks.
<maddin> ﻿hey, i've created a raid 5 array with mdadm, wanted to know which command lets me check the status of the array, like diskusage, uuid etc...., anyone? Furthermore, i want to use the same array, with two different ubuntu systems, i created it on the first one, how do i mount the same array on the other one?
<Guest21371> no managing
<vaul> n2diy: And 4 Gb is used?
<usr13> jascase901: That is interesting....
<jascase901> usr13: ya dickish friends of who no how to use linux better than i do
<usr13> jascase901: scripts are in /etc/rc1.d /etc/rc.2.d etc. etc.  and there are a  lot of them... we need a way to narrow it down...
<al-_-Gir> some knows about opensource software that record from sound card for xp ?
<jascase901> usr13: hmm im open to sugestions
<al-_-Gir> some knows about opensource software that record from sound card for xp ?
<lstarnes> al-_-Gir: for windows-related questions, ask in ##windows
<slayton> al-_-Gir, this is an ubuntu support channel not an Open source software channel
<n2diy> wow, apt-get clean freed up nearly 1 gig.
<Cybertinus> I installed Ubuntu today
<Cybertinus> destroyed that install also already
<Cybertinus> reinstalling now :p
<dsgross> does anyone have any ideas for my question?
<Cybertinus> what is your question dsgross?
<dsgross> >	if i wanted to create a awk command that would look at the file crval1_temp.dat which has an entry of the following nature CRVAL1 =3.57870000000000E+00 / Iraf zero point, extract only the 3.57.... and output that to file crval1_.dat what would it look like?
<dsgross> right now i have "awk '{print $3}' crval1_temp.dat > crval1.dat" but that doesn't seem to work
<maddin> I installed a raid 5 array with mdadm, want to use the same array with windows, too, possible?
<Pici> dsgross: Thats not exactly on topic for here.  Have you tried asking in #awk or #bash ?
<usr13> jascase901: This should shed some light on the subject: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=278396&highlight=grub+splash
<dsgross> oh sure, sry
<Cybertinus> maddin: sorry, that is not possible
<n2diy> vaul, no this box is a 9 gig, with 4 gig in use.
<Cybertinus> maddin: mdadm has his own way of writing on the disk how the RAID5 set is defined. Windows doesn't understand that notation
<jascase901> usr13: kk thanks
<maddin> cybertinus: thanks anyway, means i can stop wasting time on search...
<Cybertinus> maddin: heh, yes, you could stop indeed :)
<NIK123> Flannel: Now the list is linux-generic, linux-headers-2.6.24-24{,-generic}, linux-headers-generic, linux-image-2.6.24-24-generic, linux-image-generic, linux-libc-dev, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-24-generic, linux-restricted-modules-{common,generic}, linux-sound-base, linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-24-generic; reboot worked and both cores active; thanks for telling me when to hit escape to activate generic and allowing me to uninstall the competition! Can
<Flannel> NIK123: You got cut off at Can, but glad to hear it worked
<NIK123> Flannel: Can you also tell me how I can view the boot imagery and messages again, instead of just a black screen?
<usr13> jascase901: Well, that is pretty old.  THings may be different now...
<Flannel> NIK123: Hmm, well, I'm not sure why it would've gone away, but
<Flannel> !usplash | NIK123
<ubottu> NIK123: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<jascase901> usr13:  it did point me in the right direction though, i think the files in the /boot/grup
<ironfroggy_> Can anyone give a tip where to look after cronjobs fail to run with nothing seen in syslog about why? its a very simple, no arg command, i dont see how i could even have anything wrong.
<jascase901> Its a script that changes the boot image back everytime I restart :(
<NIK123> Flannel: Great, I'll look into that. Thanks for your help!
<Flannel> ironfroggy_: Is there an empty line at the end of your crontab?
<jrib> ironfroggy_: local mail
<NativeAngels> what permisons should be used for css files
<ironfroggy_> Flannel: no, but i didnt think there was when the jobs did run earlier today
<NativeAngels> is it 755
<dsdeiz> i think i'll be ending up using ~/.gnomerc
<dajhorn> ironfroggy_: Is the account locked?  -- If you did a `passwd -l` on the cron user, it won't work.
<gabriel> Hi everyone
<Flannel> NativeAngels: css, cascading style sheets for HTML/etc?  They need to be readable by the webserver, so they can be served properly (like any other file on the server)
<chevdor> hello, is anyone running on a NVIdia RAID 1+0 setup here ? Does it work ? Does it require something special ?
<dajhorn> ironfroggy_: You should also pastebin the `crontab -l` output to check for typos.
<jascase901> Ok i messed with stuff
<jascase901> I am gonna restart my comp
<JackB21> Hi gabriel
<jascase901> and see if it worked
<MrKeuner> !zfs
<ubottu> For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<Flannel> ironfroggy_: You need to make sure there's an empty line at the end of it, yes (well, actually there has to be a newline at the end of the cron line)
<gabriel> I would like to know which one is better: Ubuntu or Linux Mint, I have Ubuntu 9.04 but I would like to try Linux Mint
<hero1900> remoteCTR1 you here??
<Flannel> ironfroggy_: So, I suppose it doesn't have to be empty.
<jrib> !ot | gabriel
<ubottu> gabriel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ironfroggy_> Flannel: added one to be sure and im still not seeing it run
<MrKeuner> does ZFS have built in incremental backups?
<ironfroggy_> * * * * * fc-check-all.sh
<ironfroggy_> couldn't be simpler cronline than that
<dajhorn> ironfroggy_: That doesn't do what you think it does.
<gabriel> I would like to know which one is better: Ubuntu or Linux Mint, I have Ubuntu 9.04 but I would like to try Linux Mint
<ironfroggy_> dajhorn: oh?
<hatter243> !better | gabeodess
<ubottu> gabeodess: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<hatter243> sorry!
<hatter243> gabriel,  that was for you ^^
<ironfroggy_> dajhorn: i think it runs my heartbeat script every minute
<dajhorn> ironfroggy_: That will invoke the job every second, and some crons won't let you do that.
<ironfroggy_> yeah thats not right, my mistake
<dajhorn> ironfroggy_: You probably want something like: */60 * * * * to get once a minute.
<gabeodess> hatter243: for what?
<dajhorn> ironfroggy_: And try to use a lockfile in the script, or somesuch, so that invocations don't run at the same time.
<jrib> dajhorn: the finest time measurement used by cron is minutes, isn't it?
<ironfroggy_> why does * mean "every second" when its in the minute column?
<hatter243> gabeodess, Sorry, I said, I auto corrected to gabeodess instead of gabriel. Please ignore me
<jrib> ironfroggy_: it doesn't
<gabeodess> oha
<gabeodess> oh
<gabeodess> haha
<gabeodess> ok
<ironfroggy_> that doesnt make any sense now that i think about it
<FloodBot1> gabeodess: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gabriel> no problem
<gabriel> just asking
<minderaser> Since upgrading to 9.04, the "master" volume control on the "applet" I have added to my Xfce panel has stopped having any effect on the volume at all -- I have to open the mixer and adjust cd, headphone, pcm respectively (what is pcm anyway?) Any suggestions on how to get the master volume to _be_ the master volume again?
<dajhorn> ironfroggy_: * * * * * means "always forever with no waiting between".  (Kinda-sorta-mostly.)
<dsdeiz> what the, .gnomerc isn't also working
<dajhorn> ironfroggy_: That's pretty much the definition of a daemon or persistent process.
<jrib> dsdeiz: use ~/.xprofile
<dajhorn> ironfroggy_: Note that the actual heartbeat package has this behavior built-in.
<hatter243> dajhorn ironfroggy_ , That's true, you must remember though, the cron daemon only wakes once a minute to check if jobs need to be run. A cronjob with * * * * * will only run once a minute. Never more frequently than that
<zohreh> hello, i want send email from command line, i use sendEmail but i have this error
<jrib> dsdeiz: but what are you actually trying to accomplish?
<zohreh> ERROR => Connection attempt to localhost:25 failed: IO::Socket::INET: connect: Connection ref
<gabriel> Will I benefit if I change from ext3 to ext4 in ubuntu 9.04? I Have an AMD Athlon x2 3800+ with 2 GB DDR2 ram
<hatter243> zohreh, are you running an email server?
<zohreh> how to i fix it?
<bren> So are you guys happy with 9.0.4?
<bren> I havent used ubuntu since 7 ish
<ironfroggy_> * or */60 makes no difference, it still wont run
<zohreh> hatter243:no, how can do it?
<bren> Will i be pweased?
<dajhorn> ironfroggy_: Is it just one user?  Did you check whether the account is locked?  Is the crond actually running?
<StadtAffe> how do i get into the german chat_
<StadtAffe> #?
<hatter243> zohreh, install an email server. That error means "I can't connect on port 25 to myself because there's nothing there". You might want to google how to install an email server
<hatter243> !de | StadtAffe
<ubottu> StadtAffe: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<DeboX> i have partitioned my hard drive, using sudo gparted. but now i do not have access to it as my normal user account how can i add permitions. via the terminal
<Ffunk74> gabriel, yes you will, especially in dealing with big files
<usr13> hatter243: He only wants to send email from CLI.
<dsdeiz> jrib: hi! that worked!! thanks.. what i wanted to do is: on login, i choose xmonad wm.. i want programs to startup during that session but not on the other sessions like gnome or my fluxbox
<jrib> dsdeiz: after scrolling up to see your real question... you want: http://fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php?title=Editing_the_startup_file
<ironfroggy_> dajhorn: its root, not locked, crond is running
<gabriel> Ok, how can I change from ext3 to ext4 without having to reinstall Ubuntu 9.04?
<jrib> dsdeiz: oh, xmonad.  Well I just use ~/.xinitrc to call apps and start xmonad.  I use startx, but you can just have gdm use your xinitrc script for the session too
<dsdeiz> may i ask how?
<dsdeiz> do i write a custom session?
<deany> DeboX, sudo chown -R user /media/mountpoint
<tannersummers> guys why swap partition is off, but when i turn it on when i restart my pc its still off. and tryed turning it on via live cd but it was already on...how cna i fix this?
<jrib> dsdeiz: what exactly do you mean?  You don't want to use ~/.xinitrc?
<deany> DeboX, "user" being your username and mountpoint being where its mounted
<Ffunk74> gabriel, http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto
<dsdeiz> jrib: that's what i exactly wanted to do.. but it didn't work when i created that file and just put in xsetroot -solid midnightblue
<dsdeiz> :(
<dajhorn> ironfroggy_: Run this at a prompt:  sudo grep 'CRON.*root' /var/log/syslog
<jrib> dsdeiz: did you start xmonad and the last line of ~/.xinitrc?
<dajhorn> ironfroggy_: Do you get any obvious errors?  Are the system run-parts being executed correctly?
<bastidrazor> tannersummers, is swap being mounted in your /etc/fstab ?
<zohreh> hatter243: i must install SMTP ?
<gabriel> Thanks, Ffun74
<frostburn> anyone here use wingide on 64bit?
<michaeldelaney> Hi, I noticed today that several packages (linux-image-generic, restricted-modules, etc.) are held back. Is there somewhere I can go to see what new features (if any) are added in these versions to see if I should risk updating them?
<jrib> !anyone | frostburn
<gabriel> Thanks, Ffunk74
<ubottu> frostburn: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dsdeiz> oh okay, so i execute commands then execute xmonad?
<chetnick> bastidrazor: yes
<bastidrazor> FoolsRun, update manger via the GUI will give you a run down
<usr13> zohreh: I think you only need to install mailx
<tannersummers> bastidrazor, i dont know what that means by buy partition manager has nothign mounted or anything just the label "swap"
<SteveK> have an old P IV 1.7 ghz with 512 ram ,,, will ubuntu run well on it?
<usr13> zohreh: I think you only need to install mailx
<jrib> dsdeiz: yes.  And in gdm, you tell it to use your .xinitrc, you don't tell it to start the xmonad session
<minderaser> Since upgrading to 9.04, the "master" volume control on the "applet" I have added to my Xfce panel has stopped having any effect on the volume at all -- I have to open the mixer and adjust cd, headphone, pcm respectively (what is pcm anyway?) Any suggestions on how to get the master volume to _be_ the master volume again?
<FoolsRun> bastidrazor: cool, thanks.
<zohreh> usr13: sudo apt-get install mailx?
<dsdeiz> can't i modify that 'xmonad session' that gdm created?
<SteveK> it is for a person who has nover used linux before
<chetnick> SteveK: Yes
<usr13> zohreh: sudo apt-get install mailx
<usr13> zohreh: Yes
<frostburn> jrib, anyone here use wingide on 64bit, if so how?
<SteveK> use gnome as default?
<usr13> zohreh: That should do it.
<SteveK> or fluxbox?
<Ffunk74> gabriel, more friendly guide: http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-upgrade-from-ext3-to-ext4-without-formatting-the-hard-disk/2009/04/21
<minderaser> SteveK: may want to use Xubuntu
<bastidrazor> tannersummers, cat /etc/fstab  .. do you see swap anywhere in there?
<jrib> frostburn: ask the channel
<JorgeJorgesson> How do I get Rythmbox to play a shoutcast stream?
<bullgard4> Who can point me please to a 'video choppiness'  file (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-uk/2007-March/003580.html) in the Internet?
<jrib> dsdeiz: well that's a system-wide file and you want to make user-specific customizations.  So that's icky.  I would use ~/.xinitrc or use startupHook in your xmonad.hs
<NIK123> Flannel: Nope, boot phase still mostly just black. I've got nvidia-glx-new and nvidia-kernel-common and ﻿xserver-xorg-video-nv (found by searching for nvidia), maybe the first and the last are in conflict? Should I install and try nvidia-xconfig, or remove one of those packages?
<SteveK> ok ,,, have plain ubuntu almost DL'd  can I jsut install fluxbox into it?
<SteveK> sorry
<SteveK> xfce
<slayton> SteveK, download xubuntu
<SteveK> ok
<zohreh> usr13: after install it, hoe send mail from commandline?
<gabriel> Thanks again,Ffunk74, that one is better
<jrib> dsdeiz: startupHook is problematic because when you restart xmonad, you start your apps again...
<bastidrazor> !xfce > slayton
<ubottu> slayton, please see my private message
<minderaser> SteveK  get Xubuntu - would be your best bet
<linuxgeekery> test
<SteveK> ok thainks
<usr13> zohreh: mail name@domain.com
<tannersummers> bastidrazor, yes but I think it ahs the wrong UUID i think, another thread to fix splahs said swap could be off which got me here and did a command but coming out with diff UUID
<minderaser> SteveK, good luck!
<slayton> bastidrazor, i know what xfce is
<SteveK> thanks
<bastidrazor> tannersummers, sudo blkid   .. that will give you the correct UUID
<scribawf> Is there any advice on Ubuntu 9.04 being installed w/3 partitions Root, Home, Swap?
<bastidrazor> slayton, that also tells you how to install it
<GuyFromHell> anyone know how to make `date +%c` do 12-hour time? My LANG is already en_US.utf8 and LC_TIME isn't set
<slayton> bastidrazor, which I don't need or care about
<dsdeiz> ok, i'll do that, kindly give me time ;)
<dsdeiz> (use .xinitrc, i.e.)
<bastidrazor> slayton, maybe i gave the wrong person the link. nice attitude though ..
<linuxgeekery> a
<tannersummers> bastidrazor, http://pastebin.com/m1cb89685
<FiReSTaRT> gabriel:  here's the link to a tutorial http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-convert-ext3-to-ext4-file-system.html note: i haven't tested it so i offer no guarantees :P
<dsdeiz> jrib: how can i tell it to use xinitrc? :S
<jrib> dsdeiz: what are the options presented to you for session at the gdm screen?
<gabriel> I think Im going to stay with ext3 better, after all it works fine for me, and changing from ext3 to ext4 seems risky
<bastidrazor> tannersummers, change the UUID in fstab to match the output of blkid
<tannersummers> bastidrazor, how?
<bastidrazor> tannersummers, unmount swap then run sudo mount -a   .. if all works you're done
<FiReSTaRT> gabriel:  not a bad idea... i'll stick with ext3 until they iron out ext4.. maybe the next ubuntu upgrade :)
<bastidrazor> tannersummers, gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<dsdeiz> there is run xclient script, gnome, failsafe, fluxbox, xmonad..
<tannersummers> bastidrazor, i went into partition editor and hit swap off is thta ok?
<gabriel> thanks for your help
<fis> puto
<bastidrazor> tannersummers, verify that it has been unmounted then yes.
<tannersummers> bastidrazor how do I do that now? sorry im still learning
<gabriel> I have another question: I have a Logitech e2500 webcam but I cant make it work in Ubuntu 9.04, anybody here knows how to do it?
<Dr_Willis> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<bastidrazor> tannersummers, sudo swapoff -a .. but i think that looks at fstab for the ID..  partition editor should be fine.
<safruhani> i ♥ ubottu
<FoolsRun>  /quit
<tannersummers> bastidrazor, thanks alot i hope this fixes it let me restrat pc brb man
<dsdeiz> jrib: still there? :D
<bastidrazor> tannersummers, wait!..
<bastidrazor> tannersummers, sudo mount -a will mount it if it worked.. no need to reboot
<jrib> dsdeiz: yes, use xclient script
<tannersummers> bastidrazor, ya but it turns off when pc shuts off or reboots and i have to turn if off manulyl thats what i need to see
<jrib> dsdeiz: you might need to symlink ~/.xsession to ~/.xinitrc
<dsdeiz> alrighty then, so this means i don't use the default xmonad session that gdm created?
<tannersummers> bastidrazor, everytime i turn pc on, i have to turn it on
<gaelfx> is anyone else having troubles connecting to yahoo through pidgin?
<frickx> hello
<muha> I am thinking of installing  radeonhd does it work whith ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3450
<n0gear> .
<bytan> gaelfx: i have
<frickx> hello??
<usr13> frickx: What is your question?
<dsdeiz> hell yeah, thanks jrib ;)
<jrib> dsdeiz: no problem, enjoy using a sane window manager :)
<Cliff`> Hi everyone
<muha> &
<TannerS> i got it working
<TannerS> thanks again bast
<TannerS> now iof anyone can tell me why during boot i see aobut 4 seconds of the sdplash screen then the rest of the boot is all text based in stead of my loading bar?
<oosiris> hey guys !
<bastidrazor> TannerS, if it mounts with mount -a then it will mount on boot
<oosiris> some nasty trouble...
<oosiris> I was installing some web PHP framework which required me compiling some sources
<stuckey> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<gaelfx> bytan: you aren't by chance in China or Iran or some other country with "special" internet circumstances, are you?
<new2linx> can I use join to combine 2 avi files?
<bastidrazor> TannerS, but by all means reboot to verify.
<oosiris> now when I boot my ubuntu ... the gnome-panel seems to have gone in a constant loop
<staar2> could anyone paste the default Jaunty resporities ?
<oosiris> of crash-- launch and again crash... :(
<oosiris> what shd I do..?
<oosiris> any idea?
<anr78> anyone running Ubuntu on a MBP?
<bullgard4> Who can point me please to a 'video choppiness'  file (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-uk/2007-March/003580.html) in the Internet?
<TannerS> bastidrazor, alreayd did and it works thanks, now i got only one last problem to fix...
<packet-sent> I set up Ubuntu 9.04 using the Alternative CD lvm/encryption so that i have to enter a pass-phrase at boot time, everything worked as expected untill the latest kernel upgrade now when I boot I am not asked for the pass-phrase and obviously the machine will not boot as it cannot find root, anyone know anything about this issue?
<bastidrazor> TannerS, nice.. shoot i hope i know the fix.
<bytan> gaelfx: i m not. I think the special circumstances are just for msn? am i wrong?
<stuckey> How do I install skype on amd64/9.04?
<TannerS> bastidrazor, during boot, only shows 4 seconds of the ubuntu splash/loading bar and then turns off and rest of the boot is all text, idk what happen to my splash boot
<fun> hi. Does anyone have problems connecting to yahoo through pidgin ?
<Dr_Willis> !skype | stuckey
<ubottu> stuckey: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<stuckey> Yeah, but it doesn't say anything about 9.04
<bullgard4> staar2: Are you content with an almost default?
<oosiris> I installed some things from sources and after that gnome-panel is crashing constantly. it launches .. crashed and launches again.. giving me a constant flickering on the desktp. Please tell me what I shd do...
<oosiris> ?
<n0gear> staar2: deb http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty main restricted
<deany> packet-sent, I try not to do kernel upgrades, for reasons like that.  Its pretty pathetic how it breaks so much stuff.  Sorry I cant help
<n0gear> deb-src http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty main restricted
<gaelfx> stuckey: installing skype on 9.04 should be the same
<gaelfx> !medibuntu | stuckey
<ubottu> stuckey: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<bastidrazor> TannerS, i do know that answer but i have to run.. have someone explain how to get splash quiet in your menu.lst .. i'll be gone about 15 minutes.
<deany> packet-sent, can you still boot to the old kernel? should be an option for it still
<TannerS> bastidrazor, its cool man ill be here all day
<gaelfx> it's great for those times when you need a 64-bit package that third-party devs tend to shy away from :D
<TannerS> bastidrazor, just help me when u get bacl =]
<packet-sent> deany: yup can boot into the old kernel so at least a backup will work
<Dr_Willis> stuckey:  i think its in the medibuntu repos for  9.04 also
<hrutonit> hi ... there's anyway to change position of ubuntu 9.04 notify bubble from top to bottom ???
<Euro> asd
<Euro> Tang,
<oosiris> I installed some things from sources and after that gnome-panel is crashing constantly. it launches .. crashed and launches again.. giving me a constant flickering on the desktp. Please tell me what I shd do... guys please help
<fun> Does anyone know what seems to be the issue of conneting to yahoo using pidgin or any other messenger program? It doesnt connect at all.
<scunizi> fun: strange I don't have any issues at all.
<oosiris> where can i see the gnome logs to diagnose the crash??
<cabrey> fun: #pidgin says that yahoo may be having problems
<fun> thank you
<packet-sent> I actually expected a flood of people with same problem but I guess not many people use full hard drive encryption
<Mike94287> Does anyone know of a packet logger/manipulation tool for Ubuntu? WPE Pro (http://wpepro.net/) is an example of one for Windows only but it doesn't work well under WINE.
<n0gear> could do with a VMware image
<cabrey> Mike94287: for packet loggers you can use wireshark, not sure about manipulation tho
<Mike94287> cabrey: Yeah I know of Wireshark unfortunately it doesn't let me edit the packets and resend them.
<chetnick> Mike94287: check out nipper
<Ddorda> how do i install ubuntu studio on my regular ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> packet-sent:  theres secure.. then theres paranoid. :)
<chetnick> Mike94287:  tamperdata is cool plugin for firefox, but not sure is it that what you want.
<Mike94287> chetnick: Okay I'll try both
<ircnickiuse> In sound preferences - Default Mixer Tracks - Device is disabled - I want to use alsa and snd_dummy, I have it in /etc/modules and it is lists as available sound card
<ircnickiuse> but alsamixer is disabled
<ircnickiuse> what is missing? what does it need to do to say 'use this snd_dummy
<Ddorda> will the command "apt-get install ubuntustudio-*" will make my ubuntu into ubuntu studio?
<harri_> how can i disable a driver when it's causing the system to crash? is there anything I can do from a live environment?
<ntemis> hello
<ntemis> need some help please
<ntemis> i need to recover a flash diak
<ntemis> disk
<ntemis> says the file system is read only
<ntemis> and items on it have a locker icon on them
<ntemis> is there any fix?
<ntemis> ubuntu 9.04
<q0_0p> !compile
<Flannel> Ddorda: No, there's some additional packages you need to install (and they refuse to have an easy desktop package for it), let me find a full list.
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<oosiris> I installed some things from sources and after that gnome-panel is crashing constantly. it launches .. crashed and launches again.. giving me a constant flickering on the desktp. Please tell me what I shd do... guys please help
<Tin-man> I have a hopefully easy question, I installed the mad-wifi tools on my eee 900ha for injection support for my alfa, and now my Atheros 5007 isn't showing up. What do i do?
<hrutonit> There's anyway to change position of notify bubble from top to bottom ??? (ubuntu 9.04)
<bytan> harri_: you may try to use /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf file to disable it
<Flannel> Ddorda: Hmm, seems like it is all of the ubuntustudio-* packages, yes.  Well, and then if you want the realtime kernel
<l0wk3y> hello
<Ddorda> the realtime kernel package is "linux-rt"?
<l0wk3y> anyone german?
<harri_> bytan, interesting... will look thanks
<martin_> helo
<oosiris> I installed some things from sources and after that gnome-panel is crashing constantly. it launches .. crashed and launches again.. giving me a constant flickering on the desktp. Please tell me what I shd do... guys please help
<oosiris> pls help
<bohney> What 'things' did you install.
<bohney> ?
<dajhorn> oosiris: Purge the gnome packages and reinstall.
<frostburn> how does one determine what icon is being used for an application in awn?
<AlienDK> You ask the icon
<oosiris> apache and some other stuff from sources
<frostburn> AlienDK, it wont talk to me
<oosiris> is there a log file for gnome?
<AlienDK> Damnit
<oosiris> where I can see the reason for crash
<bohney> oosiris: Try dajhorn's suggestion and get back to us.
<l0wk3y> whats better? 8.04 or 9.04?
<packet-sent> Dr_Willis: I would assume full drive encryption should be a standard procedure on a laptop, Paranoia or common sense is up for debate
<oosiris> that way may be i can diagnose the problem
<frostburn> oosiris, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<oosiris> I am a newbie in ubuntu
<oosiris> what shd be the command to purge gnome packages?
<bullgard4> Who can point me please to a 'video choppiness'  file (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-uk/2007-March/003580.html) in the Internet?
<Steeldevil> hi
<oosiris> and which packages shd I purge?
<Dr_Willis> packet-sent:  unless the performance loss is too much
<oosiris> @dajhorn... which packages should I purge?
<Daviey> bullgard4: perhaps email the list and ask, or email the poster directly
<bullgard4> oosiris: Thia depends on your exact intention. Usually it is not advisable to purge all GNOME DEB program packages.
<dajhorn> oosiris: If you clobbered files in the gnome-panel, then try `apt-get install --reinstall gnome-panel` first.
<oosiris> okie
<oosiris> let me check
<bullgard4> Daviey: hrm
<racecar56> yay i fixed a "sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by uid 1000, should be 0" error EASILY
<Ddorda> Flannel, thank you very much
<Steeldevil> have a question .. how can I create a limited user which cant, for example, browse the hard drive/open files on it
<genii> racecar56: The interesting thing is... how did sudoers get owned by 1000 ?
<racecar56> genii, i have no idea
<dajhorn> oosiris: Second, try `apt-get remove --purge libgnome2-0`, which will remove most of Gnome.  You'll lose your desktop entirely at that point.
<ntemis> anyone able to help me out format a flash disk
<racecar56> ntemis, easy
<racecar56> ntemis, what file system?
<ntemis> not so
<ntemis> vfat
<dajhorn> oosiris: To put everything back, run `apt-get install ubuntu-desktop`.
<racecar56> ntemis, mkfs.vfat /dev/xxx
<racecar56> ntemis, make sure you know the /dev/ thing
<racecar56> ntemis, do a sudo fdisk -l and that may help
<Steeldevil> I have tried just creating a guest kind of account but on that I can still access my hard drives lol
<dajhorn> Steeldevil: Can you give an example of what you don't want the guest to see?
<ntemis> racecar56: the file system is read only and dont let me foramt
<ntemis> format
<racecar56> ntemis, hmmm
<misha_> jic anyone cares i finally got bluetooth ICS to work with jaunty and verizon moto q9c
<aaronorosen> Steeldevil: change the permissions or the ownerships on the dirs.
<stuckey> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<racecar56> ntemis, maybe get out..... DBAN!
<dayo> can i get a link from where i can rsync the complete hardy repo?
<l0wk3y> hey i think i have the same problem
<stuckey> !flash plugin
<racecar56> ntemis, muahahaha
<stuckey> !adobe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adobe
<misha_> (using blueman)
<rohan> how are external ntfs drives mounted in ubuntu such that they are read/writeable by users? i want to get similar behaviour in debian.
<Tin-man> have you installed/fired-up gparted to see if its locked?
<stuckey> How do I install the flash plugin?
<Squidy> hey guys.. where do i find a binary package for gd-dev?
<racecar56> stuckey, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<dayo> !repo > dayo
<ubottu> dayo, please see my private message
<Steeldevil> dajhorn, open .txt files and view the whole disc at all, im quite new to ubuntu btw
<aaronorosen> robertj: /etc/exports
<scunizi> stuckey: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<racecar56> ntemis, do you know what dban is?
<Xpistos|work> Hey everybody, I could use a little guidence. I want to install Jaunty with seperate /, /home, /boot, and /data partitions. I think I have the sizes down, but I am not sure about which should be primary vs. logical and beginning vs. end. Can someone give me some pointers or and idea of where to look?
<martin_> hello
<ntemis> no
<Steeldevil> not just .txt files I just mean the whole drives :P
<dayo> !mirror > dayo
<racecar56> ntemis, its a disk blanker
<aaronorosen> Xpistos|work: It doesn't mater which are primary and which are logical.
<martin_> is there any way to upgrade ubuntu from cd,
<stuckey> racecar56: says it's installed...
<dajhorn> Steeldevil: Check whether the jailer, jailtool, or makejail packages do what you want.
<dayo> hmm
<ntemis> sudo apt-get install dban?
<racecar56> ntemis, no
<racecar56> ntemis, it's a live cd
<aaronorosen> Xpistos|work: I would make / and /boot primary though
<misha_> ok, now my question - my roomate installed ubuntu twice! (along with vista) - is there a way to reclaim the 2GB he mistakenly lost in the first ubuntu install?
<racecar56> ntemis, but BE CAREFUL you dont blank your own hard drive by mistake
<Steeldevil> @dajhorn, there is also a windows disc in my pc but the guest account can just browse it :P
<aaronorosen> misha_: gparted
<scunizi> Xpistos|work: /data??  typically /home is where your data lives unless you have other intentions for /data
<aaronorosen> !gparted > misha_
<ubottu> misha_, please see my private message
<Steeldevil> hard drive, not cd I mean, cd I wouldnt mind
<scunizi> martin_: yes with the alternate install cd
<dajhorn> Steeldevil: If you put your guest users in a "jail" or "chroot", they won't be able to see anything on the host system.
<Xpistos|work> scunizi: I am eventually going to share data between windows and ubuntu, but I am going to format at "/data" partition as NTFS
<pozic> Hi, I would like to send an xmessage to the user which is currently using an xsession. How can I do that? I am root and su'ed to that user and tried xmessage 'hi', but I got an error that the display was not valid.
<misha_> gparted will allow us to get that small partition and reclaim it into the main ubuntu he installed later?
<racecar56> Xpistos|work, no
<racecar56> Xpistos|work, don't make it ntfs
<Xpistos|work> scunizi: This install however, will be tesiting it all out
<scunizi> Xpistos|work: why?  when there are driver that work well with ext3 on windows
<aaronorosen> misha_: you will have to use a live cd to do it but yes.
<racecar56> Xpistos|work, make it ext2/3 because windows has a ext2/3 driver
<Xpistos|work> racecar56:  I am installing as ext4
<racecar56> Xpistos|work, ext2fsd pwns them all
<racecar56> Xpistos|work, ok, it works for that too
<Steeldevil> thanks dajhorn I will look that up
<Xpistos|work> Really?
<racecar56> Xpistos|work, yes
<ntemis> racecar56:dban says is for hhd
<misha_> thx - guess ill come back when im infront of that machine!   *blueman rox*
<racecar56> ntemis, last time i used it it was able to blank flash disks
<Xpistos|work> But I also want to keep my data seperate incase I have to reainstall
<racecar56> ntemis, i'm shure it can
<ntemis> even write protected?
<racecar56> ntemis, welll it blanks the DISK, so yeah
<ntemis> perfect
<Tin-man> Quick question (maybe), I installed the mad-wifi tools on my eee 900ha for injection support for my alfa, and now my Atheros 5007 isn't showing up. What do i do?
<Xpistos|work> racecar56:  My end plan is way crazy
<fretegi> hey guys
<bastidrazor> TannerS, have you fixed it?
<racecar56> ntemis, but if you want to be on the safe side just do "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/xxx" where xxx is the flash drive
<ntemis> another issue is that says
<racecar56> ntemis, on your ubuntu install
<ntemis> 12 items, totalling 3.9 GB
<ntemis> and says free space 15.5 GB
<ntemis> then 165mb used
<ntemis> 15.5gb free
<ntemis> am lost
<bastidrazor> TannerS, pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst   if not
<xxx_> Anyone recommend a good free stable dns service that isnt going to sell out anytime soon?
<bastidrazor> xxx_, dyndns.com
<yourfreakingmom> openDNS
<fretegi> any tips on detecting a scanner?
<martin_> are u there scunizi
<benc1> is it possible to develop iphone apps on ubuntu?
<nutzer> hello
<nutzer> wahts going on?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<AlienDK> lol
<bastidrazor> fretegi, when you plug it in with the power on you could check dmesg to see if/how it was detected
<fretegi> got my printer/scanner detected, its networked and connected through a different machine with xp on it, prints just fine, but cannot seem to get the thing to work as a scanner
<xxx_> yourfreakingmom: does that have free a record pointing like dyndns
<fretegi> xscan nor open office sees it
<nutzer> hallo
<xxx_> yourfreakingmom: does that have free a record pointing like dyndns
<nutzer> wie geht es denn so
<yourfreakingmom> xxx_: I don't know
<Xpistos|work> racecar56: I am going to have 3 OSes in my new system. Dell's media direct will boot into windows 7 with a windows part and a data part. The power button will dual boot between Jaunty and Fedora 11 each with their own root and home. The data partion will be the same as the windows and formatted as NTFS.
<ntemis> dd: writing to `/dev/16GB': No space left on device
<ntemis> 1799897+0 records in
<ntemis> 1799896+0 records out
<ntemis> 921546752 bytes (922 MB) copied, 3.86611 s, 238 MB/s
<ntemis> what comes?
<ntemis> racecar56?
<racecar56> WOW
<racecar56> ntemis, hi
<ntemis> hi
<fretegi> any ideas?
<ntemis> dd failed
<racecar56> Xpistos|work, i misunderstanded
<tannersummers> ?
<racecar56> Xpistos|work, well, you CAN'T install winblows onto ext*, but you can r/w it afterwards
<bastidrazor> tannersummers, you get it working?
<racecar56> ntemis, are you shure you didn't put /dev/xxxy where y was a number?
<Xpistos|work> the Media Direct software will partion it
<oosiris> @dajhorn... I hate to say this.. but I am not able to connect to the internet from command line :(
<ntemis> mkfs.vfat 3.0.1 (23 Nov 2008)
<oosiris> the internet always starts when I login to the system
<hubu> I have intel X1300 on my Dell 1525. I followed some guide on the net to enable compiz. Now I have disabled compiz but video playback is unusable.
<Xpistos|work> racecar56:  besides, windows has to be installed first this way
<oosiris> I tried running NetworkManager as root but nothing happens..
<tannersummers> bastidrazor have not restarted pc but so far now, i have like 2 apps for chaging it but everytime i use one the settings dont stick during reboot, i got it to show up for 4 seconds then turns to text...its wierd
<dajhorn> oosiris: What kind of Internet connection do you have?
<oosiris> wifi
<sebsebseb> hi
<racecar56> oosiris, to get internet, launch nm-applet
<bastidrazor> tannersummers, pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<racecar56> ntemis, NO NOT MKFS!
<racecar56> ntemis, yet
<dajhorn> oosiris: Bummer.  Plumbing and connecting wifi without nm-applet is difficult.
<dajhorn> oosiris: Try to do this through an ethernet connection.
<ntemis> SO HOW I REMOVE read only file system?
<racecar56> ntemis, dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/xxx and NO 1/2/3 whatever at end
<oosiris> let me try
<racecar56> ntemis, dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/xxx and NO 1/2/3 whatever at end
<oosiris> that
<fretegi> any thoughts?
<ntemis> racecar56: dev is 16gb named
<ntemis> is not a number
<ntemis> is a name
<racecar56> ntemis, umm
<racecar56> ntemis, /dev/16gb?
<ntemis> yeap
<racecar56> FloodBot2/3, awwwwww
<racecar56> lol
<McBrain> who is operator here please?
<racecar56> apparently, floodbot1
<Dr_Willis> Lots of Ope in here. :)
<Dr_Willis> They are in disguise
<TannerS> bastidrazor http://pastebin.com/m419a6f29
<McBrain> Dr_Willis: ok, thanks.
<dajhorn> McBrain: You summon them with a magic incantation.   Ubottu knows how.
<racecar56> the !-ops thing (no dash, did that so it wouldn't command it just in case)
<ntemis> racecar56: i use sdb
<ntemis> now i doing something
<McBrain> dajhorn: ok. I'm sorry I can't remember the command
<racecar56> ntemis, dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb
<McBrain> that's why I ask in fact
<sebsebseb> McBrain: you can join #ubuntu-ops to talk to them
<drog> hey there all, what's the package name to enable mp3...video playback stuff like that ?
<McBrain> sebsebseb: perfect, thank you very much. I'll remember next time
<dajhorn> drog: "Restricted Extras" from the Add/Remove program.
<racecar56> ntemis, that you flash drive right?
<hubu> I cannot format my sd card if I put it in the sd card slot of my Dell 1525 (it is not shown in gparted) but when I use a card reader to mount it I can.
<sebsebseb> McBrain: I don't see why you would want to though :D
<bastidrazor> TannerS, what does xforcevesa do?
<racecar56> hubu, only need to know the /dev/xxx
<ntemis> racecar56: didnt get what do you mean
<McBrain> sebsebseb: :) security issue
<TannerS> bastidrazor wat u think
<TannerS> idk
<racecar56> ntemis, dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/flashdrive
<TannerS> bastidrazor i have no clue breo
<Dr_Willis> hubu:  some 'built in' card readers have less then 'good' support in linux, some can read the cards IF the card is in when the machine boots up.. some cant..  some machines  really get confused with the built in readers if you hibernate/suspend also.
<ntemis> sdb worked
<aneptun> Hello everybody.Can someone help me with 2 problems about Gyache and Pidgin on Ubuntu?
<ntemis> but
<Dr_Willis> hubu:  ive had several laptops with 'quirky' built in readers
<bastidrazor> TannerS, i'm not sure why it is there. couldn't you do that via xorg.conf? did you add it or have an application that did?
<ntemis> am waitting to end
<dma> why does my pc runs slower when i enable snow flakes in advance desktop setting
<racecar56> ntemis, ok sdb is your flash drive?
<hubu> Dr_Willis: racecar56: I do not follow you. Right now my sd card is mounted, readable, writable and inserted through the sd card slot. But gparted doesn't show it even when I refresh. How would I partition it.
<ntemis> yes
<racecar56> ntemis, kk
<TheFuzzball> Is there a way to mount a SIM card in Ubuntu?
<TannerS> bastidrazor i have no clue, i had display trouble untill i upodated the hardware and what evers in ther eis what  the system, put themself
<racecar56> ntemis, hint: send an USR1 signal to dd to see it's progress
<racecar56> ntemis, kill -USR1 $(pidof dd)
<Dr_Willis> hubu:  some macchines the card is a weird device like /dev/mmcd1   (or other odd naming scheme) could be gparted is not sccaning for it. see what 'sudo fdisk -l' shows.
<racecar56> ntemis, dont worry it dosen't kill it :3
<Dr_Willis> hubu:  also the thing has to be UNmounted befor you willbe able to repartitionit.
<bastidrazor> TannerS, well. you have the right options for the splash to be shown. quiet splash .. unsure why it doesn't stay.
<cga> hi all, i have problems with my usb keyboard. it's a labtec wireless desktop 1200. the mouse works fine. the keyboard don't. the system recognize both usb devices (at least in dmesg) . i read that to echo -1 in autosuspend and reboot should do the trick but if reboot the value goes back to 2. any idea or other solutions ?? please thanks
<racecar56> i have a compaq presario sr1010z (pu166av) and the card reader works VERY niceley
<sebsebseb> cga: wireless is a common issue with Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> cga: maybe useless, but
<racecar56> also a RTS51111 works nice too except it dosen't know that it's a card reader
<sebsebseb> !wireless | cga
<ubottu> cga: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hubu> Dr_Willis: I know that I will have to unmount it, but first it has to appear in the devices list in gparted, right? I think it appears here dev/mmcblk0p1
<TannerS> bastidrazor crap..
<Dr_Willis> racecar56:  i find some laptops have them on the usb port and they work good.. :) some that are not 'usb' have issues.. Guess theres too  much variation in the controllers.. and not enough standards ? :)
<Lillymon> Doing "sudo apt-get upgrade" is now telling me "The following packages have been kept back: amarok amarok-common linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic". What the hell does this mean and how do I install these updates?
<cga> sebsebseb: heh i guess that is more for WiFi Internet connection more than kdb
<MrKeuner> hi, in jaunty recently gnpme applets started crashing upon log in
<TannerS> it does shwo splahs for about 4 seconds but goes to text na ddoes not show on shutdown
<racecar56> Dr_Willis, that sounds right
<bastidrazor> TannerS,  you're not on the latest kernel. have you done updates lately?
<sebsebseb> !keyboard | cga
<MrKeuner> ...gnome applets
<ubottu> cga: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<sebsebseb> cga: that's no good either by the looks of it
<racecar56> Dr_Willis, i have a terrible beat up laptop and it's card reader works with ubuntu fine
<cga> sebsebseb: he, thanks anyway
<Dr_Willis> hubu:  that sounds like the right device to me.. that would be partition1 on that device.. you MIGHT be able to use 'sudo fdisk /dev/mmcblk0' to repartitionit.  the 'p1' at the end is for 'partition 1' on the device .
<SandGorgon> i see that some of the windows in ubuntu (like config windows) are semi-transparent... where do I turn this off in simple-ccsm ?
<racecar56> Dr_Willis, it's 2 years old and it has paper blocking a fan :<
<racecar56> Dr_Willis, it overheats fast
<Dr_Willis> racecar56:  :)  its amazing whaat those fans can suck in.
<hubu> Dr_Willis: How would I make it appear in gparted/any other GUI partition editor?
<TannerS> bastidrazor odd enough i just did one few days ago..unless a new one jsut came out and i mean just...or maybe i edited the file wrong :S how can io be sure which version im running
<racecar56> Dr_Willis, just think: how the heck did it get IN the grill
<Dr_Willis> hubu:  no idea.. tell gparted the exact device.. or use fdisk. I can set up partitions with fdisk inless time then it takes gparted to startup  :)
<Dr_Willis> hubu:  what are you even wanting to do to 'partition' it for?
<bastidrazor> TannerS, from that menu.lst you are using .11 when the latest available is .13 .. do sudo update-grub
<hubu> Dr_Willis: Trying to run androids app from an ext2 partition.
<bastidrazor> TannerS, that will detect if other kernels are installed. but yo ushould do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<psie> Hey guys, I installed Ubuntu 9.04 like you install it to a HD on my USB drive. It now fails to start on other PCs than mine due to a grub error! Is there an opportunity to get this working?
<TannerS> bastidrazor might be me, i deleted a kernel yesterday since i gave me like 3 kernals to boot maybe i deleted wrong one...
<Lillymon> Hello? What do I have half a dozen updates that won't install?
<sebsebseb> !external |  psie
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about external
<psie> sebsebseb: ?
<bastidrazor> TannerS, very possible. the best way is to uninstall kernels via synaptic or apt-get
<sebsebseb> psie: maybe you can some how, also  there can be issues  booting Ubuntu from an external  hard drive on differnet computers, because of differnet hardware
<dakarn2> if i made an x session to call on a startup script that launched my WM. the script is in my ~ dir, if i symlink it to etc/rc2.d should everything load correctly
<TannerS> bastidrazor let me d those commands first and lets see what happens
<kad_> p
<Dr_Willis> dakarn2:  stuff in the /etc/rc##### dirs are for loading at boot time.. befor X even starts.
<need_help> hello need help trying to change own of folder in next HDD ,it's FS VFAT give me error : chown: changing ownership of `test': Operation not permitted
<need_help>  why!
<Dr_Willis> dakarn2:  gnome and kde both have other ways to launch things at startup
<Dr_Willis> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<RobotCow> @ops
<psie> sebsebseb: but it is the same type of laptop same series.... I think it is just because grup is somehow half way installed on the HD and half on the USB...
<eNaz> kul..............
<dakarn2> dr_willis: we removed gdm all window managers and are trying to load compiz as standalone
<Dr_Willis> need_help:  you dont 'chown' files/dirs on a vfat partition. If you need other ownership/permissions you use differnt options when you MOUNT  the vfat filesystem.
<drog> it doesn't work :-s i need the specific package to play mp3's on amarok....dunno what's wrong with it :-s
<psie> sebsebseb: Is there any way to reinstall GRUB just on the USB? And will that work
<bastidrazor> TannerS, i do see something that needs to be changed .. line 85 change 792 to 791 .. after your commands are done let me know
<TannerS> bastidrazor there was an update, not for kernal but for somethign else but got error when trying to install
<sebsebseb> psie: Grub can be re installed
<racecar56> need_help, you see, winblows != linux
<riegersn> how can i check which ubuntu version im running from the command line? uname -a doesn't tell me, thought it would
<need_help> Dr_Willis,  i add option like exec still didn't what options should i use
<sebsebseb> !grub |  psie
<ubottu> psie: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dr_Willis> dakarn2:   make rc.local run 'startx' then i guess? or clarify more to the channel what you are trying to do exactly.
<sebsebseb> !release |  riegersn
<Dr_Willis> !vfat | need_help
<ubottu> riegersn: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<ubottu> need_help: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<sebsebseb> !version |  riegersn
<ubottu> riegersn: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<psie> sebsebseb: thanks
<Dr_Willis> need_help:  see the url above.. proper mounting of ntfs/vfat is documented in 100000000's of places  on the internet. :)
<psie> ubottu: thx
<sebsebseb> psie: good luck
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx
<sebsebseb> !thanks |  psie
<ubottu> psie: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<cga> !autosuspend
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autosuspend
<psie> sebsebseb: hope so
<riegersn> thanks guys
<Dr_Willis> need_help:  my fstab line --> /dev/sda1  /media/Storage ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<cga> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<exhaustedchris> I unchecked the option to log in gui so I boot to the shell, how do I get the gui back?
<cga> mmm
<dakarn2> dr_willis: i made my own session in /etc/X11/sessions/ that calls on /usr/local/bin/startup.sh
<Euro> Hey I need a Partition tool
<need_help> Dr_Willis,  okie
<Dr_Willis> exhaustedchris:  'startx' for a single time.. or restart the gdm service.
<sebsebseb> !gparted |  Euro
<ubottu> Euro: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Euro>  i want to wipe all the data on my HDD and partition it into 3
<bastidrazor> Euro, gparted
<anto9us> exhaustedchris, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Dr_Willis> dakarn2:  sessions are used by gdm/xdm  i thought.. if you are not using those 2, then you could make the users .xinitrc call the proper session I guess.
<Euro> sebsebseb,  is that user friendly im a total newbie
<sebsebseb> Euro: yes very user friendly, it also comes on the Ubuntu CD
<Euro> bastidrazor,  does it also format the HDD? sebsebseb  ? ? (GParted)
<exhaustedchris> thanks guys :)
<sebsebseb> Euro: yep you can delete partitions with it and make new ones
<bastidrazor> Euro, when you repartition it will give you a new FS to choose from
<MrKeuner> recently gnome applets started crashing upon log in, how can I find the problem?
<sebsebseb> !ext3 |  Euro
<ubottu> Euro: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<bastidrazor> TannerS, what was the error you got when trying to update?
<sebsebseb> Euro: and Ext4 is the default file system for the next Ubuntu
<Euro> bastidrazor, sebsebseb  hey, on nice,  I want to partition my drive into 4
<sebsebseb> Euro: and already is for Fedora 11, another Linux distro
<sebsebseb> Euro: 4 why?
<bastidrazor> Euro, you can do as many as you want.
<TannerS> bastidrazor sorry if it looks to hard but here http://pastebin.com/m48b8b3ee
<sebsebseb> bastidrazor: well as long as he/she has hard disk space
<Euro> sebsebseb,  hey ok so i want to install 3 OS's on my HDD,  Win XP, Win 7, Ubutnu  and have a Parttion for DATA (media/pics/movies)
<sebsebseb> Euro: Why Windows?   How much RAM do you have?
<BitWraith> does Ubuntu use CPU Frequency scaling of any kind out of the box?
<Euro> sebsebseb, bastidrazor  i want to make sure that all 3 OS's can see/ read/write onto my DATA partition
<hansa> hello
<CShadowRun> BitWraith yes
<hansa> how
<BitWraith> how do I turn it on, or is it on by default?
<dajhorn> BitWraith: There is a gnome applet "CPU Scaling Monitor" that will show you the current speed.
<anto9us> MrKeuner, make sure you own all the files in your home directory, I've found that can often be the culprit
<Euro> sebsebseb, well in totaly new to Ubutnu, and want to get used to it,  buy the end of the year i wanna be a Ubutnu geek :P
<dakarn2> dr_willis: so if i remove the display manager -- everything will be loaded from ~/.xinitrc  ?
<CShadowRun> BitWraith i belive it's on by default for laptops but not desktops. I don't know how to switch it on/off
<bastidrazor> TannerS, sudo apt-get -f install .. what does this give?
<BitWraith> dajhorn: ty
<MrKeuner> anto9us, I'll try thanks
<hansa> how can I install yahoo messenger?
<sebsebseb> Euro: well being an only Ubuntu geek is not that impressive, but being a Linux geek that knows a lot that's something,  that means you have to do other distros as well,  and not just Ubuntu
<racecar56> hansa, you don't
<racecar56> hansa, you use pidgin
<Euro> bastidrazor, sebsebseb  question, ext3 can be read/writen from Windoes XP / Win 7 ?
<sebsebseb> Euro: if you have enough RAM, you can virtual machine otherstuff, inside Ubuntu
<bastidrazor> Euro, not that i know if.
<jayaretwo> WINE?
<anto9us> hansa, try pidgin, it supports yahoo and just about everything else
<sebsebseb> Euro: yes  there's a Ext3 driver for Windows
<dakarn2> pidgin and yahoo are in conflict atm
<jayaretwo> ext2fs
<TannerS> bastidrazor http://pastebin.com/m5cdebea7
<racecar56> Euro, ext2fsd
<sebsebseb> Euro:  Ubuntu  and other Linux distros, can also read and write to NTFS and Fat32
<racecar56> ext2ifs sucks
<hansa> its can voice chat in pdgin?
<jayaretwo> ext2fsd is the best ATM?
<anto9us> hansa, no
<racecar56> brb
<oSiRiDe-iRc|6003> ciao
<oSiRiDe-iRc|6003> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Euro> sebsebseb,  i have 1GB ram,  i dont think a VM would be nice on my system
<hansa> so how can I talk to others?
<Galbadore> Greetings all
<bastidrazor> TannerS, what is taking control that file?
<sebsebseb> Euro: 1GB RAM is good for most VM's
<fretegi> whats the deal with that conflict, just started
<jayaretwo> I can usually run most Windows apps in WINE.
<Euro> racecar56, extsfsd  ?? ?
<sebsebseb> Euro: only thing with virtual maching Windows is that,  you can't play 3D Windows games in your vm
<sebsebseb> Euro: you can probably play some 2D directx ones pretty good though
<Euro> sebsebseb,  ok well if i do run a VM i might be using applications that eat RAM such as Adobe Photoshop & Dreamweaver
<lektuvas> how to install BitchX onubuntu threw terminal?
<anto9us> hansa, ekiga does voip or you can install skype
<Galbadore> My VM peg out at 100% cpu on some things and locks up
<sebsebseb> Euro: Ideally you should  use  opensource/freesoftware alternatives, and find out  what this kind of software is really about, by  visiting http://www.gnu.org and then going to the philosphey section
<Euro> sebsebseb,  n0 problem i only play games on my XBOX
<sebsebseb> !freedom |  Euro
<ubottu> Euro: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<TannerS> bastidrazor no clue, but i found out that i do have initrd.img-2.6.28-13-generic so i guess i just edited the menu.lst file wrong i fixed it so mind if i restart?
<hansa> its enough 512mb memory for create virtual windows drive?
<jayaretwo> open the Synaptic Package Manager and search for WINE
<sebsebseb> Euro: apparnatlly Windows 7 will work in a virtual machine on 1GB RAM,  and  Dreamweaver should be fine, and certain versions can  work in Wine same for Photoshop.   Photoshop  would probably be ok in a vm as well
<jayaretwo> install that
<jayaretwo> my guess
<jayaretwo> ah
<FloodBot1> jayaretwo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> !wine | Euro
<ubottu> Euro: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<bigmb> hey, C programming question. Say we have int a = 4; int b = 34; Is there any way to make printf("%d\n%d\n", a, b); print 04 for a? assume we don't know what a's value is
<sebsebseb> !appdb |  Euro
<ubottu> Euro: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bastidrazor> TannerS, a restart would be good yes. you can uninstall any other kernels via synaptic..  keep atleast 2 .. it is always a good idea. .11 and .13 would be fine
<drog> need some help here with amarok :(, i don't know why won't it play mp3 files :-s pls help
<Euro> sebsebseb,  hhmm.. well i still wanna split my dirve into 4 parittions, each OS on its on HDD, and a DATA parttion
<robertrankinjr> bigmb, #C can probably help you out with any C questions you got
<Flannel> bigmb: Yes.  You can specify a width for the field, and also specify it be zero padded instead of space padded.
<Steil> I am having issues with my ubuntu 9.04 mythtv-backend box locking up for no reason, it will still respond to pings, but nothing else, local console is also unavailable, only remedy is to reboot, any ideas?
<bigmb> Flannel: I did %2d, but it only printed a space. What's the syntax?
<exhaustedchris> ok I did startx and am out of the terminal, but when I go to Services to check the Graphical Login Manager to reapply it, the unlock button isn't workable
<sebsebseb> Euro: well virtual machines are great :)  pretty sweet being able to  run more  than one OS like that at same time, but  yes you can do what you want to do
<drog> can someone help me ?
<PastorKarr> the 64-bit iso of uubntu says 'amd64', will this work on 64 bit Intel cpu as well?
<sebsebseb> Euro: similar to dualboot, just a bit differnet
<mot> question folks
<sebsebseb> !dualboot |  Euro
<ubottu> Euro: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<dajhorn> PastorKarr: Yes.
<Euro> sebsebseb,  tripple boot :P not dual boot
<mot> since 9.04 whenever i type poweroff or reboot, my system shuts down, but doesn't actually poweroff or reboot
<PastorKarr> dajhorn: thanks
<sebsebseb> Euro: yes as I said similar to the dualboot, just a bit differnet since triple boot
<mot> it kills all processes, but just goes to either a pixelated or colorized screen after killing off everything
<mot> i'm guessing it's an acpi issue...any ideas?
<Flannel> bigmb: %02d, but again, this is offtopic for here. ##C or #ubuntu-offtopic would be better places for these questions
<churl> i changed my resolution, and now totem doesn't work.  I believe that it has to do with xorg.conf
<MellowDude> hi i installed the nvidia drivers and now my log in screen is big
<dajhorn> PastorKarr: The 64-bit Pentium-D and anything afterwards. (Approximately.)
<Euro> sebsebseb,  i have been researching it a Bit, and this "grub" thing comes up alot!  is grub the boot selection @ the start up of tha machine?
<sebsebseb> Euro: I could  guide you through partitining, but those links should do the trick
<churl> yay grub!
<bigmb> flannel: sorry, thanks for the help. I'll join up the other channel if I have any more questions. Thanks again
<sebsebseb> Euro: yes Grub is the bootloader you will boot the OS's from it
<sebsebseb> !grub |  Euro
<ubottu> Euro: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<BryanC> is there a command to change the screen resolution from a terminal window?
<Euro> sebsebseb,  so i might have to edit / configure the "grub"  so when i turn on my PC it see's all 3 OS's right?
<htrejh> marshviperX: greetings
<marshviperX> htrejh: hello
<sebsebseb> Euro: no to make things easier for yourself, you have Windows installed first, then you put on Ubuntu, and it should take care of the rest for you
<marshviperX> i have a quetion about the ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Euro: if you install  Windows after Grub has been put on, Windows will go over it
<sebsebseb> Euro: well the part in the Master Boot Record
<sebsebseb> Euro: and  then you can re install Grub, but it's not that easy
<marshviperX> will I be able to open my drivers for my graphics card and audio? i have the exe files on my disc
<Euro> sebsebseb,  ah ok well i guess i dont wann mess with the MBR in this case :P
<sebsebseb> marshviperX: no you don't use those Exe's,  Linux has it's own  drivers
<marshviperX> sebsebseb: what files do I have to open then?
<henkboom> Is there a way to change the default file manager in gnome to thunar?
<sebsebseb> Euro: Grub usaully goes on the MBR
<sebsebseb> Euro: it's nothing to worry about, just  set up the partitions, have Windows installed first,  and then put Ubuntu on
<dajhorn> BryanC: Not easily.  Run `man xrandr` and read the man page.  Note the --mode paragraph..
<sebsebseb> marshviperX: are you on Ubuntu now?
<marshviperX> sebsebseb: no I am on the windows
<TannerS> bast
<sebsebseb> marshviperX: have you installed Ubuntu yet?
<robertrankinjr> Henkboom: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease
<Euro> sebsebseb,  ok,  thanx u been a great help :P saved me 1 hour from using google :P
<marshviperX> sebsebseb: no I'm afraid it will break my computer because of the motherboard
<marshviperX> sebsebseb: will it damage my cpu if the drivers are wrong?
<MellowDude> nvm i found out how to fix it
<TannerS> bastidrazor
<sebsebseb> Euro: yeah ok no problem, and enjoy Ubuntu
<Euro> sebsebseb,  are you in here often with the same User name "sebsebseb"  ?? Just incase
<exhaustedchris> how do I reapply the graphical login manager to start when I turn on the computer?
<henkboom> robertrankinjr: that says it hasn't been updated since gutsy, should it still work?
<sebsebseb> Euro: yep pretty often at the moment
<bastidrazor> TannerS, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade .. hoping things work better this time around
<exhaustedchris> google hasn't been my friend today :(
<colloguy> you know how if you try to drag and drop in GNOME, the source object's window goes to the front and possibly obscures the destination... Does KDE also have this problem?
<BryanC> when i do xrandr -s 1024*768 (to be safe) it says cant open display
<sebsebseb> marshviperX: what about the motherboard?   specific details
<sebsebseb> marshviperX: what's wrong with the motherboard?
<Euro> sebsebseb,  ok well thanks! let me get busy, just finished  burning GParted, time to get busy!  thanx, be back in arounf  3 - 4 hours after everythings installed
<Dr_Willis> exhaustedchris:  you did a normal install? how dod you disable gdm? its a service you set to launch at boot.
<TannerS> bastidrazor ill do them now, but splash screen works again =] idk if it was the kernal edit i did or u telling me to change that 2 to a 1
<sebsebseb> Euro: burning Gparted?  I said it was on the Ubuntu Live CD
<marshviperX> sebsebseb: nothing now, but I think linux will break it with wrong drivers
<henkboom> BryanC: did you try using an 'x' instead of '*'?
<robertrankinjr> Henkboom: probably not, lol. I'll look for something else
<sebsebseb> Euro: oh yeah good idea to md5sum the CD before burning
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | Euro
<dajhorn> BryanC: sudo xrandr too
<ubottu> Euro: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<bastidrazor> TannerS, i have to run.. my daughters first birthday party is starting and i'm the Chef. ask the channel for more help if needed.  some good helpers on right now.
<sebsebseb> marshviperX: no that's not how a computer works
<exhaustedchris> yes I unclicked it to do shell from boot, but I cant reclick the option as the unlock button is grey and wont work
<Euro> bastidrazor,  thanks for your help will get busy now!
<bastidrazor> Euro, good luck and happy dual/triple booting
<TannerS> bastidrazor well have fun man and thanks sudo apt-get upgrade still dotn work but next time ur free ill contact u and we can finsih this, thanska gain take care
<BryanC> henkboom: just tried, didnt work
<BryanC> same message
<sebsebseb> marshviperX:  you can run differnet operating systems on a PC
<marshviperX> sebsebseb: the computer uses drivers right? according to wikipedia computers use drivers to interact with the hardware
<exhaustedchris> normal install though
<BryanC> how about a way to reset the resolution to defaults?
<bastidrazor> TannerS, good luck. pastebin your apt-get errors and ask.. someone will know the answer
<Euro> sebsebseb, opps  ah well, its a RW cd, so its not wasted,
<sebsebseb> marshviperX: you have to install drivers, if the operating system does not already have suppourt for hte hardware, however Ubuntu has suppourt for most PC hardware
<Euro> bastidrazor,  sebsebseb  thanks! gonna start now, good bless
<sebsebseb> marshviperX: as a result most hardware will just work,  it's only things like graphics cards, where you may need to install a driver for full graphics card suppourt.  and also wireless where you may need to install a driver,  or in this case use a program that gets a Windows driver working for wireless
<dajhorn> BryanC: Why are you asking this question?  Did you accidentally break the X11 configuration?  -- You can reset the display configuration most easily from recovery mode.
<coldpizza721> hey how can i view all the hard drives in terminal
<coldpizza721> fdisk or something???
<colloguy> df?
<marshviperX> sebsebseb: thank you very much for your help, i have to go now
<pumpkinseed> Hello. I am trying to transfer video from my camcorder to my pc. I am running Ubuntu 9.04 64bit and have installed LiVES 1.0.0-pre1. My camcorder connects to my machine via firewire, but LiVES does not seem to be detecting my camcorder via the firewire port. It is telling me "Couldn't get 1394 handle" and "Is ieee1394, driver, and raw1394 loaded?" Can anyone help?
<sebsebseb> marshviperX: you can burn an Ubuntu CD
<guntbert> coldpizza721: sudo fdisk -l
<BryanC> i reset the resolution too high and it made me log out and back in. Once i logged back in the screen is black.
<sebsebseb> marshviperX: and  try  your hardware from the live session on it, without installing anything
<robertrankinjr> henkboom
<BryanC> even when i vnc in.
<BryanC> luckily i setup ssh
<marshviperX> sebsebseb: yeah i read that but I was afraid running the cd could break my system
<henkboom> robertrankinjr: yeah?
<TannerS> sebsebseb how big do u think the swap partition should be if i have 4 gb of ram?
<robertrankinjr> sorry, was tryign to search for your name to see if you were still in here
<Tin-man> I can see my network card through lspci and if I open System>Administration>Hardware drivers it tells me I'm using madwifi
<robertrankinjr> henkboom: no clue, sorry. but apparrently in gnome 3 it will be quick and easy
<sebsebseb> marshviperX: how much RAM do you have?
<henkboom> robertrankinjr: ah, k
 * kevin__ eating chinese food while on ubuntu irc
<marshviperX> sebsebseb: my brother says I have 512
<sebsebseb> TannerS: if your going to attempt  hibernate/sleep I think even with 4GB RAM, your meant to have  8GB SWAP.  double the RAM.   if your not going to bother with that, well you don't really need swap with 4GB RAM
<sebsebseb> !swap |  TannerS
<ubottu> TannerS: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<sebsebseb> marshviperX: Ubuntu  should run on that
<TannerS> ty
<sweetchildofmine> hey guys, I've got a bunch of music files in a directory of mine and I'd like to make links to them in another dir, in the format source file=/home/sweetchildofmine/My\ Music/musicfile.mp3 destination link=/playlists/sample/(counter number starting at 25).mp3. Is anyone here skilled enough with bash to make me a simple script to do this?
<marshviperX> sebsebseb: ok thanks, I'm going to try it tomorrow. I gotta go now. Thanks for your help!
<henkboom> robertrankinjr: actually it looks like that link does work. I'm installing the .desktop files into .local/share/applications instead, though, so it's easier to undo
<sebsebseb> marshviperX: there are also  other distributions that are better for older hardware and such,  if you get any problems with Ubuntu, that you can't just solve
<geronimo9> i connect with numerous ssh servers. one of them uses keys instead of passwords so i store it at ~/.ssh/id_dsa. everytime i connect to any ssh server i am prompted for the keys password. i used to get a gnome dialog that asked for it but only when i connected to that particular server and it would remember until i logged out of my gnome session. anyone know the trick?
<marshviperX> sebsebseb: okay, bye and thanks!
<sebsebseb> marshviperX: ok bye
<sebsebseb> marshviperX: good luck
<devilinops> i can some one help me i need ther termalal comand for cheacking any problems runing for any errors
<aneptun> Can someone help me with 2 problems in Gyache and Pidgin ?
<robertrankinjr> henkboom: okay, good idea ;) crossing my fingers for ya
<dajhorn> sweetchildofmine: Ask in the #bash channel.
<Wunderbar> how do I stop nautilus from being a start up app?
<Wunderbar> I can see the startup session list but I can't remove or add...
<alephant> Hi all
<sebsebseb> Wunderbar: do you even know what nautilus is by the way?
<Wunderbar> it's the file manager :(
<sebsebseb> Wunderbar: I think you want a working nautilus since it's the file manager yep
<Wunderbar> I use thunar usually
<jrib> Wunderbar: it draws your desktop
<Tin-man> no one is a wireless card guru? I'll settle for a wireless noob, as long as you can help
<Meniscus> i am running eeebuntu.  i have two internal hard drives, one with the os on it and one that is empty.  i have mounted and formatted the other drive, but my system says i dont have privileges to save to the other drive.  why is that and what can i do about it?
<jrib> !wifi > Tin-man
<ubottu> Tin-man, please see my private message
<Wunderbar> Im using xfce
<alephant> Hey -- is "how do I restore the virtual consoles in Jaunty" a FAQ?
<sweetchildofmine> Meniscus, you have to be root or mount the drive with read/write permissions for the user. Try opening a gksudo nautilus and editing the permissions of the root directory of the second drive.
<Nophiq> Hi, I can't use my mouse nor my keyboard, how could I do?
<Nophiq> when I log in
<sysdoc> Anyone have the Line6 driver installed and actually working?
<chevdor> hello guys, I am installing ubuntu on a RAID 10 SATA Array and I am a little surprise not to see my array mapper listed in gparted. I can see /dev/mapper/nvidia_blabla-0 and /dev/mapper/nvidia_blabla-1 but not the /dev/mapper/nvidia_blabla I would expect. Does that means I should pick any of the one available (they are mirrored anyway...)
<alephant> Is uncommenting the proper *fb driver from /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer.conf enough to restore the virtual consoles?  And which one is it -- the one which corresponds to my X driver?
<Meniscus> sweet: thanks for your help.  i have done several tasks that require root, when i do them the system simple prompts me for the root password, why doesnt the same thing happen when i try to edit the priviledges?
<chevdor> anyone is using RAID ?
<iggy1> hello, i just installed official nvidia drivers and after reboot, my pc freezes.. xorg.0.log shows "(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART." for many times till end of log.. i just can't run X with nvidia driver, please help
<guntbert> !anyone | chevdor
<ubottu> chevdor: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<chevdor> guntbert: because I DID already ask the initial question !
<chevdor> hello guys, I am installing ubuntu on a RAID 10 SATA Array and I am a little surprise not to see my array mapper listed in gparted. I can see /dev/mapper/nvidia_blabla-0 and /dev/mapper/nvidia_blabla-1 but not the /dev/mapper/nvidia_blabla I would expect. Does that means I should pick any of the one available (they are mirrored anyway...)
<guntbert> !details | chevdor
<ubottu> chevdor: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<chevdor> guntbert: what detail do u want ?
 * bc sighs
<guntbert> chevdor: the ones you told jut now :-)
<guntbert> *just
<chevdor> guntbert: I felt I was pretty much exhaustive :) at least enough for a start :)))
<ongolaBoy> hi.how do i install the mysql *info* pages on jaunty ?
<henkboom> Is there a way to disable the system beep in gnome? like when I hit backspace in an empty text prompt an stuff. . . it's really loud =(
<guntbert> chevdor: now you were, ok but I'm at a loss with your question, sorry
<iggy1> henkboom: disconnect your speaker ;)
<henkboom> nooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<henkboom> =[
<henkboom> =p*
<NativeAngels> what permissions should png files have ?
<dajhorn> henkboom:  setterm -blength 0
<dajhorn> henkboom:  Will kill the system beep.
<guntbert> NativeAngels: for displaying them just r is enough, else rw
<chevdor> guntbert: this is why I asked if ANYONE :))) is using RAID 10 or maybe another RAID, because this is typically the kinda problem people have no idea about until they had the problem themselves.
<henkboom> dajhorn: that only affects the current terminal though, doesn't it?
<NativeAngels> will 775 do /
<NativeAngels> ?
<dajhorn> henkboom: System -> Preferences -> Sound Preferences [ ] Play alert sound
<henkboom> in gtk I'm still getting this beep =(
<MrKeuner> anto9us, for your information there were no files not owned by myself
<dajhorn> henkboom: To kill the gnome beep.
<dajhorn> henkboom: You can put the setterm command profile and it should be effective for all sessions.
<dajhorn> henkboom: * in your profile
<henkboom> dajhorn: for all programs or just terminals?
<sheepsy> Sorry if this is a generic question. I think that there ought to be a simple answer for this but quick googling didn't turn much up. I'm trying to install kvm with vde on Jaunty. The package suggests vde2, I'm not quite sure how to get this going. Do I have to install from source? Do I have to find another repo that offers this? Or is there some other way to do this? In gentoo I would just tweak the use flag...
<bc> henkboom: xset b off
<guntbert> NativeAngels: 644 is better (you don't want to execute pictures)
<ubuntu_> #ubuntu-de
<henkboom> actually, setting it in the gnome sound preferences has done it
<henkboom> firefox and regular gtk apps aren't doing it anymore =)
<dajhorn> henkboom: For just the gnome terminal,  Edit -> Preferences -> General -> [ ] Terminal bell
<dajhorn> henkboom: You can even set the beepiness for each gnome terminal profile.
<henkboom> ok, cool
<MrKeuner> anto9us, furthermore, there are no unreadable files either
<henkboom> dajhorn: I'd already done that in gnome-terminal actually, I was getting the beeps in gtk apps. Disabling it in the gnome sound preferences fixed it though
<dominic_> hello im having problems with my sound no working
<dominic_> not*
<sebsebseb> !sound | dominic_
<ubottu> dominic_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sebsebseb> dominic_: has it ever worked?  does it work for anything?
<dominic_> um yes it has but its not working this time
<dominic_> ubottu its selected ;(
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about its selected ;(
<sebsebseb> dominic_: oh after the kernel update?
<dominic_> i do not know what you mean
<sebsebseb> dominic_: there was a kernel update recently, and there was at least someone, who  after using the new kernel  didn't have sound working, but  that wasn't her issue, but it might be yours.  I mean if  all the sound stuff looks ok
<sebsebseb> dominic_: open the sound preferences,  anything muted?
<dominic_> hum
<dominic_> nope
<dominic_> everything is on
<sebsebseb> dominic_: ok sound isn't really my area,  but since this channel is not that active right now, I thought I would at least attempt to help a bit
<sebsebseb> dominic_: open the terminal and run uname -r  which kernel are you running?
<kad_> hello i partition my HDD,  then u do mkfs -t ntfs /dev/sda7 , is that right? want to format it with ntfs file system !
<sebsebseb> kad_: NTFS why?
<dominic_> 2.6.24-16-generic
<sebsebseb> dominic_: oh an older kernel, which version are you on?
<kad_> sebsebseb, it's my next HDD , i got windows xp and Ubuntu, i want also when i go to xp to check the HDD files
<dominic_> um
<dominic_> let me see
<StaticPhilly> hello chaps, got a quick question, is gnome 'classed' as the primary desktop in ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> !version |  dominic_
<ubottu> dominic_: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<dominic_> 8.04 LTD
<dominic_> LTS
<dominic_> *
<FloodBot1> dominic_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> dominic_: yes thought it was 8.04 LTS
<dominic_> coolio
<dominic_> so what do i do um im knew to ubuntu
<sebsebseb> dominic_: that's a bit old really, well yeah it is old,  it just gets security updates for longer than 8.10 and 9.04
<kad_> sebsebseb, is what i did right?
<dominic_> yea  i kno i got old distro back in like may or something last year i dont know and yea i found it thought i would you know try it
<dominic_> so do i need to upgrade it
<sebsebseb> kad_: you  could do a Ext3 data partition, and put on a driver in Windows for it
<sebsebseb> kad_: Ubuntu  can also read and write to NTFS and Fat32
<Amorstus> How would I find out exactly what type of hardware I am using? (Jaunty)
<StaticPhilly> hello chaps, got a quick question, is gnome 'classed' as the primary desktop in ubuntu?
<kad_> sebsebseb, i was having Fat32 (vfat), it read and write but can't change owner like these permissions, here told me to use ntfs-3g
<sebsebseb> dominic_: you can  do an Internet upgrade to 8.10, but  you may end up with ethernet that no longer works, becasue of some bug or whatever it is
<bill-e1> anyone smart on the netbook-launcher aka netbook remix launcher?
<sebsebseb> dominic_: happended to me, and other people
<dominic_> o thats great why would you release a distro that dont work right god
<sebsebseb> dominic_: I think it's an issue with the repo maybe, not sure
<dominic_> o right
<dominic_> so what would you suggest i do
<Amorstus> What is the command to find out the exact system specs I have?
<sebsebseb> dominic_: also I think it's something that is happening recently  when certain people upgrade 8.04.2 to 8.10,  but I don't know
<dominic_> k
<l7> hi, does anyone know which package contains the gnome appearance settings panel?  i'm running openbox and i want to get that control panel back
<bill-e1> I'm trying to exclude some partitions from being displayed in the right panel but either I'm not putting the exclude list in the right place or it doesnt work
<sebsebseb> dominic_: 8.10 is nice,  9.04 is  ok, but it's not quite worth upgrading to really.   9.10 is the next one and released at the end of October
<sebsebseb> dominic_: you can't just upgrade 8.04 to  9.04 anyway, because you would have to go through 8.10
<sanjay> hello sir,  whenever i click on  update manager... it shows 4 broken packages in my computer..it says  select broken filter to sort out it.. but i don't know how to do it..  can  u pls help me on this matter?
<DrMrHorse> dominic: if you want to try out a different version you could always use a live cd to test hardware compatibility
<dominic_> ok
<dominic_> ?
<Xpistos|work> of course. The Dimension 2400 my parents bought and have used only a few times has a bad motherboard, when they finally get DSL.
<sebsebseb> dominic_:  if you upgrade to 8.10   and it works, no ethernet issue, your sound issue may also go away, but  there is bound to be a way to fix it in 8.04.2
<Dr_Willis> kad_:  if one wants to allow ALL users full permission to a mounted vfat filesystem. you can use the 'umask=0000' option. for example -> /dev/hda3 /mnt/win1 vfat users,owner,rw,umask=000 0 0    (example taken from -> http://linuxtuts.blogspot.com/2008/01/how-to-mount-fat32-or-vfat-partition-in.html )
<sebsebseb> dominic_: yeah  that was a good idea, go to pm,  since  this is sort of off topic really
<dominic_> yep
<sanjay> hello sir,  whenever i click on  update manager... it shows 4 broken packages in my computer..it says  select broken filter to sort out it.. but i don't know how to do it..  can  u pls help me on this matter?
<BryanC> how do i get into "safemode" or something similar?
<sil3nt|warri0r> apt-get -f install
<sil3nt|warri0r> @sanjay
<BryanC> i have to reset my video resolution somehow.
<usr13> BryanC: Why, what's the matter?
<sanjay> yes   sil3nt sir
<BryanC> i setmy resolution too high and now my tv screen is all black
<Gran_Ger> hi there, I have problems with the nvidia card under jaunty
<BryanC> i tried different commands but cant seem to fix it
<bill-e1> Netbook launcher question: I'm trying to exclude some partitions from being displayed in the right panel but either I'm not putting the exclude list in the right place or it doesnt work. they say the exclude list goes in the /apps/netbook-launcher dir but there isnt one.  I created it in a couple of places but no go.  any suggestions?
<Gran_Ger> nvidia nforce gpi
<misha_> hi all - need help with dhclient and rndis0
<usr13> BryanC: What's happened?
<sil3nt|warri0r> sanjay: apt-get -f install (cmd line)
<NewbuntuX> Hello guys, i need help. There is a way to use Ubuntu from CD but with sistem information on USB Drive?
<BenFranske> any ideas about how to skip fsck on a booting system, I forgot to -f on shutdown
<usr13> BryanC: What is your display adapter?
<Amorstus> What is the command to find out the exact system specs I have?
<BryanC> ATI
<Spike1506> Amorstus, lspci
<Amorstus> thanks
<NewbuntuX> Its like: Use Pendrive (USB Flash Drive) to store system files
<syn-ack> You can also use lshw
<usr13> BryanC: Did you install special driver for it?  Or is it still using the default one?
<BryanC> usr13:
<BryanC> usr13: they were default.
<usr13> BryanC: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf ; /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<usr13> BryanC: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf ; sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Mike_lifeguard> What do I need to play .m4p files?
<usr13> Mike_lifeguard: I think mplayer or xine will play 'em
<sanjay> Sil3nt sir,hello sir.. can u pls tell me how to do it...? when i opened terminal and typed apt-get-f it showing " command  not found"
<BryanC> all: <happy> its working!! reboot made a difference. (I thought that was just a windows thing) thanks to everyone that helped.
<MrKeuner> recently gnome applets started crashing upon log in, how can I find the problem?
<BenFranske> How can I skip fsck on a booting system, I forgot to -f on shutdown
<Mike_lifeguard> usr13: just installed mplayer -- can't find the codec
<xerox1> hi, i am having some issues with procmail: i moves all mails to the correct folder, but creates a new file for every msg; i would like it to append the msgs to a single file, like mutt does
<jrib> BenFranske: if you are using ubuntu it should say "press esc to skip"
<sil3nt|warri0r> why i am seeing blocked update for kernel ?
<usr13> Mike_lifeguard: Are these itunes files?
<BenFranske> jrib: I'm using Ubuntu, there is no prompt, esc doesn't work and neither does ctrl-d or ctrl-c already tried fastboot paramter in grub as well
<Mike_lifeguard> yes
<sil3nt|warri0r> whts "blocked updates ?
<jrib> BenFranske: are you not using usplash?
<Mike_lifeguard> usr13: yes
<dominic_> does anyone know why my sound dont work
<usr13> Mike_lifeguard: Well, I don't know then.
<BenFranske> dedicated server without X or splash screen
<Mike_lifeguard> ok, thanks anyways
<NewbuntuX> Persistent USB Drive. What is this?
<dominic_> ubuntu is too buggy for real use
<sil3nt|warri0r> there r 4 " blocked update " in updates list, any idea ?
<dominic_> they need to sort out linux if they want to become like macosx or WIndows
<jrib> BenFranske: well one way would be to touch /fastboot then. If recovery mode skips the check, you can create the file that way
<sebsebseb> dominic_: for people to be able to help with sound issues you need to be more specific, which soundcard you have for example
<GeekBoi_> dominic: I would say that is a gross overstatement.  I've been using it for "real use" for the last several years.
<bastidrazor> !codec | Mike_lifeguard
<ubottu> Mike_lifeguard: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<usr13> dominic_: Did it ever occur to you that "they
<GeekBoi_> dominic:  Ever since SuSE 10 pushed me off of SuSE.
<usr13> dominic_: Did it ever occur to you that "they" do not want to be like MsWdindows or OSx?
<BenFranske> jrib, thanks I'll run down to the server and give it a shot
<GeekBoi_> I have had a problem with 9.04 that freezes regularly.  So I booted back into 8.10.
<GeekBoi_> Problem solved until 9.04 gets fixed.
<usr13> dominic_: YOu have made an erroneous assumption
<dominic_> excuse me seb and usr
<creek23> hi, how do i access my sisters files on windows from ubuntu over the network?
<sil3nt|warri0r> samba
<creek23> when I access Network from Places,
<rolls> samba
<creek23> it says
<Mike_lifeguard> bastidrazor: Yes, but there isn't a codec listed for .m4p on that or linked pages
<creek23> Unable to mount location
<creek23> should samba be installed on hers and mine?
<usr13> dominic_: I have a number of Linux PCs and maintain some for others, and have couple of MS Windows PCs and maintain some for others as well and I can tell without a doubt which are more reliable / stable etc...
<rolls> yes
<creek23> oh.
<creek23> I only have it on mine :P
<rolls> tht's enough
<vlt> creek23: samba doesn't need to be "installed" on her windows pc
<doktor> it?
<sebsebseb> usr13: yeah he thinks Linux is a bit bad, because his sound don't work
<dominic_> ubuntu to is not stable never has been
<dominic_> windows is stable
<dominic_> macosx is stable
<usr13> creek23: Yes, samba is what you need.
<doktor> sorry guy, can you take me the link for the italian channel of ubuntu?
<rolls> oh yeah windows is stable :)
<jrib> dominic_: this channel is for support.  If you have a support question, please ask it.  Otherwise, please take the rants elsewhere
<dominic_> jrib help me out
<dominic_> i need sound
<dominic_> its not working
<jrib> dominic_: http://catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<creek23> rolls: so what is to be mounted? as Ubuntu prompts?
<doktor> jrib can you give me the link of thhe italian channel of ubuntu
<vlt> creek23: But she has to "share" a folder (and maybe tell her firewall to accept incoming smb connections)
<jrib> !it | doktor
<ubottu> doktor: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<doktor> thank's
<dominic_> suck dick
<creek23> clt: yes, ive turned off her firewall.
<creek23> and shared her file.
<creek23> err folder
<jrib> mode #ubuntu +b *!*@host81-155-197-235.range81-155.btcentralplus.com
<usr13> dominic_: I will agree that the osx is stable, but problem is that it is limited in comparison to Linux. It only works on a limited supply of hardware and is limited to a smaller range of applications.  Linux is like osx on steroids and we have many more applications.
<sebsebseb> usr13: he is gone now
<jrib> no point in feeding trolls anyway
<usr13> sebsebseb: good, he is an idiot.
<sebsebseb> usr13: yeah, and you didn't even see the stuff he pm'd me etc
<usr13> jrib: I agree, he surely was a troll.
<ircnickiuse> In sound preferences - Default Mixer Tracks - Device is disabled - I want to use alsa and snd_dummy, I have it in /etc/modules and it is lists as available sound card << sage
<GeekBoi_> creek23:  You should be able to use apps like smb4k to mount her shared folder.  You would generally need to setup a user account on her computer or use her account.
<usr13> sebsebseb: It was OT anyway, so shouldn't have even discussed the issue with him.
<ruif13> hi
<creek23> GeekBoi_: thanks. will try that.
<sebsebseb> usr13: well his sound issue wasn't, but his attitude  wasn't good,  for when people tried to help
<ruif13> i have a problem when i try to settings my display when i try too save the configs of x appears that can't write backup file
<ruif13> i use root
<ruif13> and my settings saved but when i reboot appears the old settings
<lesshaste> for some reason I get ALSA lib pcm_bluetooth.c:1569:(audioservice_expect) BT_GET_CAPABILITIES failed : Input/output error(5)
<ruif13> anyone can help?
<GeekBoi_> creek23:  you can also use the normal mount commands from a terminal with the samba-client packages.
<lesshaste> when trying to use skype in ubuntu jaunty
<lesshaste> anyone know anything about this?
<usr13> sebsebseb: If he was so pleased with the other OS's and thinks ours is so bad, he needs to go back to where he came from. :)
<usr13> ruif13: What display adapter do you have?
<buch> Anyone who have a great knowledge of sound card drivers - my case is i had onboard sound card when i installed ubuntu. Now i changed to a old regular pci sound card, and disabled the onboard via bios. Sound is working but it seems the onboard is taking over in flash situations (youtube ect ect) ?
<ruif13> gforce 6300
<ruif13> i think
<ruif13> usr13: when  i define a the new settings it's ok
<ruif13> usr13: but when i reboot appears the old settings
<facon12> register
<usr13> ruif13: Try using the command:  sudo nvidia-settings
<n0gear> offtopic, but whats the point of makin g tutorial vids to youtube when you cant see *uck all cause the resolution is so low !!!
<ruif13> usr13: i made sudo-settings
<ruif13> yap
<biella> wn
<ruif13> :)
<frostburn> or just alias nvidia-settings to sudo nvidia-settings
<usr13> ruif13: sudo nvidia-settings
<ruif13> usr13: yap when i reboot appears the old one
<usr13> ruif13: frostburn may have help for you.
<usr13> frostburn: Maybe he could do:  rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf ; sudo nvidia-settings   ?
<usr13> ruif13: Have you created a new user account on this machine?  And if so, are you using this new account as we speak?
<bill-e1> Netbook launcher question: I'm trying to exclude some partitions from being displayed in the right panel but either I'm not putting the exclude list in the right place or it doesnt work. they say the exclude list goes in the /apps/netbook-launcher dir but there isnt one.  I created it in a couple of places but no go.  any suggestions?
<ruif13> no only have one user
<Cry__Baby> when Ubuntu freezes, what can I do?
<YeTr2> http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/1857/screenshotubuntustartpa.png <- anyone have any suggestions on how to fix this?
<usr13> Cry__Baby: Test your memory.
<enduser000> hello I'm having troubles using my second screen that I have set on "separate X screen" in the nvidia-settings manger.  does anyone know why I can't get the mouse over there?
<usr13> Cry__Baby: memtest
<Cry__Baby> usr13: why?  Ubuntu only freezes when I try to move bookmarks in firefox
<YeTr2> firefox seems to be breaking alot lately.
<usr13> Cry__Baby: Is the whole system locking up?  Or is it firefox that freezes?
<ruif13> I MADE that and my xorg.conf desapears frostburn: Maybe he could do:  rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf ; sudo nvidia-settings   ?
<ruif13> when i try to save appears failed
<frostburn> ruif13, weird, i'd back it up and restore manually
<YeTr2> enduser000: maybe your orientation of the monitors is wrong, try going through the edges of the other screens
<forceflow> !english | gfmniky_
<ubottu> gfmniky_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<thomc> Is it possible to change the default working directory in the terminal?
<ruif13> Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<AlienDK> NO U!
<riegersn> iv installed ubuntu cli on my desktop, i use to just be able to install nvidia-glx and it would install whatever i needed, now im asked to install the exact driver... how do i know what to choose ?
<enduser000> no, going through the corners doesn't even work.  I have it set on separate X screen so the external monitor has its own set of panels
<kad_> Dr_Willis,  i did the same u told me with vfat, still i can't read/write i put options same : users,owner,ro,umask=000 0 0
<usr13> thomc: What do you mean "default working directory"?
<usr13> thomc: You mean your $HOME/ directory?
<thomc> usr13: when I open up a terminal I'd like the current directory to be /home/Desktop instead of /home
<centaur5> Can you take some configurations out of a kickstart file and put them in a file that uses the d-i (debian-installer) commands to preseed an installation?
<usr13> thomc: Why?
<str8lazy> the website says to contact 'us' if we want to inquire about a different flavor of desktop environment for installation; I was thinking XBMC
<thomc> usr13: for convenience; most of the files I work with are on the desktop.
<Cry__Baby> usr13: the whole ubuntu freezes up whenever I move a firefox bookmark.. Any ideas why?
<usr13> thomc: I suppose you can create a launcher that will open a terminal to Desktop/
<thomc> usr13: ok, thanks.
<enduser000> I'm having troubles using my second screen that I have set on "separate X screen" in the nvidia-settings manger.  does anyone know why I can't get the mouse over there?
<riegersn> iv installed ubuntu cli on my desktop, i use to just be able to install nvidia-glx and it would install whatever i needed, now im asked to install the exact driver... how do i know what to choose ? can anyone help me out with this?
<dekushrub> Does anyone know how I can replace Firefox 3 with Firefox 3.5 RC2 on my computer?
<ircnickiuse> Hey people - I am trying to setup snd-dummy alsa, 9.04 - does anyone have some suggestions? right now I am getting no sound card detected - I have had this working, so discount all ideas that could mean I've never had it working. dummy shows up in sound pref, but not for default mixer = what can I check????
<kad_> i did  with vfat parition using options on mount, still i can't read/write i put options  : users,owner,ro,umask=000 0 0  why! thx
<usr13> Cry__Baby: Sorry, I've never experienced such a problem, I have no idea what could cause such an anomaly
<oosiris> @dajhorn... reinstalling gnome-panel does didnt work :(
<oosiris> can u tell me where I can see the gnome logs
<Cry__Baby> ok
<oosiris> gnome application logs.. because it doesnt come in Xorg.0.log filw
<ircnickiuse> 100 internet points and a free DVD home showing of 'Up' to anyone who can help.
<dajhorn> oosiris: You've pooched the system by overwriting a critical package with local software.  I don't have any more advice.
<ircnickiuse> last time this happened, one command fixed it, it may have been permissions, but bollocks if I can remember
<oosiris> :(
<swivels> thomc: you can also alter the bash bwehavior by modifying your bashrc file.  just google bashrc and there is a ton of stuff you can do to
<dajhorn> oosiris: Well, maybe one more.  Remove ~/.gnome* ...
<oosiris> whats the best of reinstall without loosing my session?
<oosiris> oki
<dajhorn> oosiris: But you'll lose most settings.
<thomc> swivels: ok, thanks.
<|newbie|> hello. Who can tell me if someone can chose a town in Paris, France in gweather-applet? I can choose only "Paris" : there is no subcategory for instance: Orly, Roissy charles de Gaulle, Le Bourget.
<ortsvorsteher> is there any hardware support channel for fujitsu siemens laptop? i want to clean the cpu cooler and dont know how to part the laptop
<thomc> ortsvorsteher: try #hardware
<enduser000> I'm having troubles using my second screen that I have set on "separate X screen" in the nvidia-settings manger.  does anyone know why I can't get the mouse over there?
<ortsvorsteher> thx thomc
<dajhorn> oosiris: I'll commit heresy and suggest that you backup your home folder and reinstall.  You'll probably spend less time doing a reinstall than troubleshooting a hosed system.
<oosiris> @dajhorn that also didnt help..
<oosiris> oki..
<oosiris> thanks for the help thoug.
<oosiris> though*
<dajhorn> oosiris: (Sorry.)
<oosiris> I will try limiting my changes to vm machines next time on,,,
<dajhorn> oosiris: Never, ever, overwrite system packages with anything you got from `make install`.   :P
<VCoolio> thomc: just tried... adding 'cd Desktop' at the end of ~/.bashrc works
<|newbie|> .
<oosiris> then how shd I install custom packages>
<oosiris> ?
<oosiris> as in if I require a application X which is available as source dode
<oosiris> code*
<dajhorn> oosiris: The best way is to build a deb file and install that.
<dajhorn> oosiris: Explore the `apt-get source --build foopackage` command.
<Titan8990> oosiris, with dpkg-buildpackage
<dekushrub> I want to use Firefox 3.5 in ubuntu but when I uninstall Firefox 3 links no longer work. Is there a way to change the default from Firefox 3 to Firefox 3.5
<thomc> |newbie|: if the location is not in the list then I don't think it is available, no.
<oosiris> can I somehow  sanbox and create a local lib dir..
<oosiris> that I temporarily use for installations
<Titan8990> dajhorn, i believe that downloads the available sources from the repos
<dajhorn> oosiris: You can quite often get more recent packages from the unstable repository.
<oosiris> and then cleanly remove once I am done..
<Titan8990> dajhorn, dpkg-buildpackage for when you have your own source
<|newbie|> thomc: Yes it is!!! that the problem :)
<oosiris> these are packages not available in repo.
<oosiris> I was actually trying to install the Pringo social networking platform
<oosiris> and it requires a whole lot of compilation shit...
<dajhorn> oosiris:   Hmmm.  There is a front-end on apt that let's you do make && make install in a safe way.
<oosiris> from source
<Klunk> Hi guys, can someone help me with a jaunty problem. I have just plugged in a usb disk and lsusb shows it on bus0 chanel 6, but I do not have a /dev/sb??? device for it. sudo blkid does not list it either
<oosiris> okie
<oosiris> let me explore that.
<dajhorn> oosiris: I don't remember the package name.
<thomc> VCoolio: so it does. Thank you.
<dajhorn> oosiris: auto-apt?  Perhaps somebody here can suggest the right name.
<|newbie|> thomc: Look in locations.xml: there is LFPO, LFPG, LFPB (the data used for "Paris")
<VCoolio> dekushrub: in system > prefs > preferred applications you can change default browser (to firefox-3.5 I think you need); also in firefox prefs you can check if it is default browser and set as such
<oosiris> so all in all u r saying that on ubuntu I shd desist from compiling sources and doing make installs.
<dajhorn> oosiris: Yes.  Never mess with the packaging system.
<JayX> whats the difference from a primary partition ad a extented?
<dajhorn> JayX: Extended partitions are actually inside a primary partition.
<dajhorn> JayX: Due to quirks of history, PC-style computers can only have a maximum of four primary partitions, which are real partitions.
<colloguy> wait aren't logical partitions inside an extended?
<JayX> dajhorn so if i am partitioning my drive to install win xp along with ubuntu i should make 1 primary partition (the whole drive) and then devide the primary into extented?
<dajhorn> JayX: You'll get goofy drive letters if you put Microsoft Windows in an extended partition.
<JayX> dajhoorn so make 2 primary partitions
<|newbie|> thomc: In fact: All the (big) cities which have more than one airport (ex: London, Paris, NewYork....) had choices (equals to there number of airport) in Ubuntu 8.10. Now, I can see only one; the triangle for multiple choice has disappeared in 9.04. Can you confirm it on your system?
<dajhorn> JayX: Most modern partitioning tools will hide the primary/extended complexity from you.
<JayX> dajhorn so make 2 primary partitions , im in Gparted @ the momemnt
<enduser000> hey, I have two monitors set up with nvidia-settings (separate X screen) and when I use "enable xinerama" I can't use the compiz engine and I can't get to the other screen.  when I don't have it enabled I still can't get to the other monitor
<oosiris> @dajhorn - Auto apt helps in installing missing dependencies
<enduser000> does anyone know how this would work?
<dajhorn> oosiris: There is a tool that does exactly what you need, I just never use it, so I can't remember the name.
<Klunk> Hi guys, can someone help me with a jaunty problem. I have just plugged in a usb disk and lsusb shows it on bus 1 channel 6, but I do not have a /dev/sb??? device for it. sudo blkid does not list it either. How can I mount this disk?
<dajhorn> JayX: Yes, you can do it that way.
<dajhorn> JayX: If you've got a clean disk, then I recommend that you install XP first, Ubuntu second, and let the installers partition for you.
<thomc> |newbie|: yes, I am running 8.10 and I have a choice for Paris. Unfortunately I'm not a position to confirm if that's the case in 9.04.
<|newbie|> thomc: thank you
<erik__> what program is most similar to note pad in windows
<enduser000> erik__: gedit
<thomc> erik__: try leafpad
<colloguy> gedit
<JayX> dajhorn ok last question, i;d rather partition it into 3  2 for the OS's and one for Data (to share between ubu and XP) what file system do i neeed
<FiReSTaRT> erik__:  gedit
<noppix> i want to know where i can find a nickserv
<erik__> is that in add remove
<erik__> or do i have to search for it
<dajhorn> JayX: FAT32 is perfectly supported by both operating systems.
<thomc> erik__: gedit is installed already.
<usr13> erik__: "add remove"?
<FiReSTaRT> erik__: installed already.. either alt+f2 and type gedit /path/to/filen.ame
<usr13> erik__: gedit is an application, you run it / use it.  It is a simple text editor.
<erik__> i on xubuntu
<FiReSTaRT> erik__: or applications accessories text editor
<usr13> erik__: kedit
<JayX> dajhorn ok thanks! I will make the third partition FAT32 (the data partition, so i can share files between them booth)
<usr13> erik__: There are also command line edotors like joe or nano or vim
<Cybert1nus> hi
<usr13> erik__: I use vim
<dminus> lol
<FiReSTaRT> erik__: command line editors would take a while to get used to.. more useful if you're a hardcore programmer.. for casual text editing, stick with gedit :)
<erik__> i see mouse pad
<erik__> no
<Cybertinus> I just installed Ubuntu. Now I've configured it in such a way that /boot has its own partition. And I mount that read-only. After the basic installation there was a kernel upgrade. I tried to apply that upgrade with /boot still mounted read-only, so it failed. But when is that upgrade tried again?
<dminus> Cybertinus: sudo mount /boot -o remount,rw
<dminus> then rerun the upgrade manager
<thomc> erik__: mousepad is the default text editor in xubuntu; it should be similar to notepad in Windows.
<FiReSTaRT> Cybertinus: i'd try this.. can't guarantee that it'll work but no harm in trying.. remount it so you can read and write and run the update manager
<guntbert> Cybertinus: system/administration/updatemanager
<erik__> i meant word pad
<erik__> rich text
<FiReSTaRT> erik__: stick with openoffice then
<erik__> abi word is there
<Cybertinus> dminus, FiReSTaRT, guntbert: ok, thnx. Gonna try :)
<usr13> erik__: OpenOffice is very good.  Use it.
<erik__> see abi word wont let me paste
<new2linx> my mythfrontend is returning "XvMCWrapper: Could not load hardware specific XvMC library "#libXvMC.so.1". in the log. i am using a Nvidia 6200 with the NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  169.12. I have grainy playback and recordings thru s-video into my PVR-350 where it wasn't grainy before I upgraded to Hardy
<usr13> erik__: But you caould install koffice   sudo apt-get install koffice
<FiReSTaRT> erik__: or openoffice.. sudo apt-get install openoffice
<Cybertinus> dminus, FiReSTaRT, guntbert: I just remounted it read-write, and then I run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade. There aren't any new versions available. So then it is installed?
<new2linx> oops, thought I was in mythtv-ubuntu
<buch> Anyone know how to disable anonymous access to Proftpd application ?
<FiReSTaRT> Cybertinus: just for s&g i'd do it via gui as it may have already downloaded the package... system, admin, update manager and check for updates :)
<usr13> erik__: or abiword if you prefer  sudo apt-get install abiword
<erik__> ok
<JayX> firestart hey what file system should I partition a drive to so i can install ubuntu ( i am in GParted @ the momment)
<JayX> n
<Cybertinus> dminus, FiReSTaRT, guntbert: I already had /boot remounted before. The last update run just downloaded everything and then failed on the /boot partition that was mounted read only. Then I remounted it read-write, and started the upgrade again. So it is possible that it is installed already :)
<erik__> abi word is installed
<FiReSTaRT> Cybertinus: won't hurt to retry
<guntbert> Cybertinus: type uname -r
<usr13> erik__: OpenOffice is feature rich.  You will like it for sure.
<JayX> firestart hey what file system should I partition a drive to so i can install ubuntu ( i am in GParted @ the momment)
<FiReSTaRT> JayX: run ext3 for now.. once they iron out ext4 you can always chage it  up
<Cybertinus> FiReSTaRT: also the update manager has nothing
<FiReSTaRT> chage=change
<FiReSTaRT> Cybertinus: in that case you're golden :)
<usr13> JayX: Just leave free-space
<Cybertinus> guntbert: 2.6.28-13-generic
<Cybertinus> FiReSTaRT: ok, nice :)
<usr13> JayX: Just leave an empty, un-partitoned space on the drive.
<FiReSTaRT> JayX: actually usr13 is correct you can leave it as free space and then select it once you run the installer
<guntbert> Cybertinus: thats ok
<riegersn> how can i test pulseaudio on a cli system
<erik__> any remember wordpad from windows
<usr13> erik__: Yes, I don
<usr13> do*
<FiReSTaRT> erik__: not too fondly :)
<erik__> thats wat im looking for
<JayX> usr13 well im partitioning my drive into 3 primary drives (Ubuntu, Win XP, and DATA(for mp3/movies/pics) firestart
<erik__> is firefox the best webbrowser
<misha_> join #networking
<usr13> erik__: Yes
<Cybertinus> guntbert: ok, nice :). Then I have the new kernel :)
<FiReSTaRT> JayX: so create the doze/data partitions and leave whatever you want for ubuntu as free space
<JayX> erik__ hell yes
<lstarnes> erik__: in most cases, yes
<erik__> the thing about firefox 3 is the bookmarks
<lstarnes> erik__: but it's a matter of preference if you like it or not
<FiReSTaRT> erik__: so far it is.. i prefer to use opera but it doesn't play well with 64bit ubuntu
<usr13> JayX: Just leave the amount of space you want to use for the Ubuntu install un-partioned.
<erik__> its not as simple as in firefox 2
<nicccc> anybody have any luck watching Netflix instant videos on ubuntu?  right now I have no other OS's
<JayX> usr13 firestart thanks.
<Cybertinus> another question: I'm pretty new to Ubuntu, but I have used different distributions before: how often does the kernel version change? I mean: does 9.04 always uses 2.6.28, or does it switch to 2.6.29 or 2.6.30 at some point?
<erik__> what is the recommend irc program
<dajhorn> nicccc: Your only choice is a VM.   Silverlight doesn't work in WINE yet.
<JayX> erik__ Xchat
<FiReSTaRT> erik__: xchat... get the regular package, not xchat-gnome
<ELYoung> wow nice, lots of peeps here
<usr13> Cybertinus: The interval is undetermined.
<Cybertinus> usr13: ok, but 2.6.29 or 2.6.30 do get in 9.04? I don't have to wait for 9.10 before I get 2.6.30? :)
<JayX> firestart regular xchat pagckage?  i have xchat-gonme whats the regular one??
<nicccc> dajhorn: are there other vm's that support silverlight?  any other suggestions?
<erik__> xchat 2.8.6
<FiReSTaRT> Cybertinus: if they get released in about 5 months, you're golden :P
<usr13> erik__: I use irssi  but, to each his own.  Open-Source applications are personal preference.
<dajhorn> nicccc: Silverlight works fine in VirtualBox, VMware, Qemu, et al.
<FiReSTaRT> JayX: easier to use yet more feature-rich :)
<erik__> remember im new to linx
<erik__> linux
<Cybertinus> FiReSTaRT: well, 2.6.30 is released just last week. And it has some nice new features I want to use ;). So that's why I'm asking ;)
<JayX> erik__ me and you are on the same page!  week one for me :P
<nicccc> dajhorn: which is best for a cheap noob like myself?
<FiReSTaRT> Cybertinus: oops they also have to get tested by ubuntu devs just to make sure they play well :)
<usr13> Cybertinus: If you have particular needs for a particular kernel version, you can install it and use it, but that is an advanced proceedure.
<Cybertinus> FiReSTaRT: I'm used to Gentoo, which is a rolling release distro. My Gentoo computer runs 2.6.30 for little more then a week now ;)
<mambokurt> hi there. does somebody know a place to get a little bluefish/php question answered?
<dajhorn> nicccc: VirtualBox and QEMU are both packaged in Ubuntu.
<JayX> firestart ohh how so i install the "regular" package
<ELYoung> anyone know a fix for dxgrab mouse fix for playing games in wine?
<nicccc> dajhorn: awesome...i'll check that out...thanks for the advice!
<FiReSTaRT> JayX: lets do it through synaptic as im not 100% sure about the package names.. fire it up :)
<ELYoung> i mean, my mouse cursor never gets "grabbed" and hits the edge of screen when I'm "freelooking" in games
<Cybertinus> usr13: ok. I'm gonna look for some howto or documentation on how to do that then :)
<sebsebseb> mambokurt: #php
<FiReSTaRT> JayX: type "xchat" (no quotation marks) into the search field
<usr13> Cybertinus: If you deviate the default kernel version, you move into the area of an experimental OS.
<ntemis> need some help guys
<Cybertinus> usr13, FiReSTaRT: 2.6.30 has a few performance improvements in the disk encryption section. I've got my entier Ubuntu install encrypted (except for /boot), so a speed improvent I would benefit from ;)
<FiReSTaRT> click on the green square next to xchat-gnome and click on mark for complete removal
<JayX> firestart ok
<ntemis> trying to build from source
<JayX> firestart ok but im using it now complete removal/??
<Cybertinus> usr13: ok. That is what dual boot is invented for ;) (1 that just works, 1 that I can destroy :p
<FiReSTaRT> JayX: then click on the white square next to xchat and click on mark for installation
<Cybertinus> _
<usr13> Cybertinus: See:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<FiReSTaRT> JayX: copy my notes into gedit ;)
<enduser000> hey can anyone tell me why I can't move my mouse to my external monitor? I have it set on separate x screen and it has it's own panels but it won't let me move there
<ntemis> configure: error: At least one of ncursesw/ncurses/pdcurses/curses library must be present
<FiReSTaRT> JayX: then you fire up xchat and get back in here :)
<JayX> firestart k  doing that
<ntemis> what i miss?
<JayX> firestart k  hold on let me do it on my laptop
<erik__> jay what got u interested in ubuntu
<guntbert> !ot | erik__
<ubottu> erik__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<FiReSTaRT> Cybertinus: that's interesting as i wanted to play around with encryption.. since i'm not hardcore into it, i can wait until it gets released and learn for now :P
<Vincent_k> Hi all.. I have this issue with ramzswap being used for hibernation instead of my diskswap? any ideas
<Cybertinus> FiReSTaRT: well, it actually isn't that hard to setup :). Just download the alternative install CD, and select the option during the partition section :)
<ntemis> configure: error: At least one of ncursesw/ncurses/pdcurses/curses library must be present
<Cybertinus> FiReSTaRT: and you *must* have an sperate /boot partion, which *isn't* encrypted. Otherwise you can't boot :)
<savid> Hi, I'm trying to build a python library that uses cpp (yapgvb) in ubuntu,  and I'm getting this error:  "error: types.h: No such file or directory"
<ntemis> what i must install to continue?
<David85> t
<FiReSTaRT> Cybertinus: that might even wait until ubuntu 9.10 or i can just try it out on the desktop where i have jaunty beta currently installed when i get back to canada
<|thomson|> hey ho :) .. I was wondering whether it's possible to encrypt the whole ubuntu system partition using truecrypt.. in windows that's no problem
<FiReSTaRT> Cybertinus: dont wanna screw around with my only computer on this continent :P
<FiReSTaRT> |thomson|: talk to Cybertinus ;)
<sebsebseb> |thomson|: you can encrypt with  whatever they have on the alternate CD
<Cybertinus> FiReSTaRT: heh, yeah that sound like a sensible idea, to keep you're only computer working :p
<sebsebseb> |thomson|: when doing a clean install
<usr13> I'm not sure what the attraction to encrypted filesystem is.  Can someone enlighten me to what advantages one would enjoy with encrypted file-systems?
<FiReSTaRT> |thomson|: even though i think you could do it post-install with truecrypt but i haven't tried it.. so far i've only used other implementations of it (memory sticks and files)
<Cybertinus> sebsebseb, |thomson|: the alternate install uses the kernel encryption modules, which is a part of the device mapper
<Cybertinus> sebsebseb, |thomson|: which is something different then TrueCrypt
<amseidler> How do you install Windows Live mail with wine?
<sebsebseb> |thomson|: you didn't have to pm me that, and yes there  is an option on the alternate CD to have a clean install encrypted
<FiReSTaRT> usr13: in case someone steals your computer and tries to get into your personal data, they're basically s.o.l.
<sebsebseb> amseidler: mail???  do you mean messenger?
<amseidler> sebsebseb: No, I mean mail
<Cybertinus> sebsebseb, |thomson|: but with the kernel encryption module you can encrypt your enter system (except for /boot) :). I'm running such a system now (on my Eee 901, installed on an SD-card, which makes it *SLOW* :p)
<FiReSTaRT> usr13: it's also useful for us that are a bit on the paranoid side when it comes to the government :P
<sebsebseb> amseidler: some sort of email client from Microsoft?  well you can use  web based  Hotmail and such in a browser with Linux
<hanasaki> what do I need to change in exim on ubuntu so I can send out and relay if authenticated?
<usr13> FiReSTaRT: Oh yes. Laptops... etc.  Well, I don't live in the city and some of those things I'm a bit out of touch with.
<amseidler> sebsebseb: I don't like webbased email
<amseidler> I prefer a client
<sebsebseb> usr13: well if it's a lap top, and it gets stolen,  people can't just get into the data
<usr13> FiReSTaRT: Thanks for the explaination.
<|thomson|> sebsebseb: sry my irc client suggested me to do so ;) .. ok that's my next question: is there any loss of performance when I use it?
<enduser000> hey can anyone tell me why I can't move my mouse to my external monitor? I have it set on separate x screen and it has it's own panels but it won't let me move there
<FiReSTaRT> usr13: same goes for desktops :) a crackhead will steal anything that's not nailed down to the floor :P
<mattis> I just installed sun-java6-jre but I have no 'java' or 'javac' on my path. Any ideas?
<sebsebseb> amseidler: ok well that's ok, but using a Microsoft one no thanks.   Oh you mean Outlook Express?  Windows mail?
<usr13> explanation*
<petx> hi all...I need a network scanner that shows shared folder... any clue...??
<JayX> Whats ubuntu 9.04 codee named/ Jacky?
<FiReSTaRT> usr13: np.. k im off to raid the in-laws' kitchen... i smell freshly-fried flatbread :D
<FiReSTaRT> JayX: jaunty jackalope
<FiReSTaRT> or something like that :P
 * FiReSTaRT off to grab some grub *waves*
<sebsebseb> !9.04 |  JayX
<ubottu> JayX: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<andytayloruk> hi. I just installed ubuntu to my hd via netinstall off a usb stick, but it won't boot (Operating system not found). However, i booted a rescue cd and the files are definetly there
<usr13> FiReSTaRT: in that case, I don't see the need to encrypt /boot partition, but... maybe I'm wrong about that..
<FiReSTaRT> usr13: i never meant the boot partition.. really all you need to encrypt is /home :)
<andytayloruk> all the partitions are correct, nothing wrong with the hd
<usr13> FiReSTaRT: Yes, that's true....
<krdyt> what is the command to install unrar program?
<sebsebseb> !rar |  krdyt
<ubottu> krdyt: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<krdyt> synaptic didnt work it right
<usr13> krdyt: to uncompress you unrar it first.
<ditty_kong> I tried to install updates after the update icon started to flash. I am running Xubuntu 9.04...I got a broken package error.  This was the error. [E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)]     I tried apt-get clean and then the upgrade and it failed. I tried apt-get -f upgrade and it failed. apt-get -f install and it failed. I tried sudo dpkg --confihure -a and it failed. The file that fails to upgrade is na
<ditty_kong> med (tzdata-java) and terminal says it has dependency problems...
<sebsebseb> krdyt: sudo apt-get install unrar-free
<usr13> krdyt: Oh to install unrar it should just be sudo apt-get install unrar
<ntemis> need help please
<krdyt> thanks sebsebseb
<ntemis> configure: error: No uuid_create or uuid_generate function in library libuuid or uuidgen function present
<ntemis> what must install to continue
<sebsebseb> krdyt: np
<usr13> krdyt: sebsebseb Or, yes  apt-get install unrar-free    Your choice.
<ntemis> please anyone
<mattis> I just installed sun-java6-jre but I have no 'java' on my path. Any ideas?
<sebsebseb> !details |  ntemis
<ubottu> ntemis: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ntemis> i try to install testdisk
<usr13> mattis: What are you trying to do?
<ntemis> from source
<ntemis> and on ./configure i have this
<ntemis> configure: error: No uuid_create or uuid_generate function in library libuuid or uuidgen function present
<mattis> usr13: I want to run a jar file, java -jar 'somejarfile.jar'
<ntemis> i miss a package to finish configure
<ntemis> ubuntu 9.04
<sebsebseb> ntemis: I used that program once in Windows, to recover data from a deleted Ext3 partition
<sebsebseb> ntemis: once? or a few times, whatever untill I had my data :)
<usr13> /usr/bin/java -jar 'somefile.jar'
<usr13> mattis: /usr/bin/java -jar 'somefile.jar'
<ntemis> am trying to recover a vista partition i erased on gparted by mistake
<usr13> mattis: which java
<henrik__> Hey
<mattis> usr13: that's the problem, there's no java on the path.
<FiReSTaRT> got kicked out of the kitchen.. still cookin :P
<ntemis> idid it but i have a non boot device so i must install it again
<usr13> mattis: Why is that a problem?
<Dev_Team> ntemis congrats
<ntemis> you have any eperience on the subject
<mattis> usr13: because I installed the package 'sun-java6-jre' and would expect it to be on the path
<sebsebseb> ntemis: helping with recovering a deleted Vista partition hum
<ntemis> i did it but testdisk ask me to reboot
<sebsebseb> ntemis: I expect the Windows fan boys in ##windows have ideas on how you can recover the data as well
<ntemis> and because am using live cd i dont have it again after reboot
<dasux> ah
<ditty_kong> Awww man I found my problem in a bug report.....son of a ----
<henrik__> Q: Is the file ftp://ftp.klid.dk/ubuntu-cd/jaunty/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-amd64.iso   only for AMD computers ?
<twocarlo> hey i just installed bittorent ,but i dont know the filename to cick
<ntemis> i hoped to try again to recover it by testdiak
<Ttech> Golden_bullet, hello
<ntemis> diak
<Ttech> your here.
<FiReSTaRT> henrik__: no, it just refers to the 64bit architecture
<ntemis> disk\
<ntemis> but am missing a package
<ditty_kong> >:0 err maybe there is a work around
<ntemis> am not a funboy but i need that partition to get my data
<twocarlo> hey i just installed bittorent ,but i dont know the filename to click
<mattis> What package do I need to install to get java on the path
<usr13> I think you can just add to path:  PATH=$PATH:/usr/bin
<ntemis> i have a lot of films and my dauthers fotos
<mattis> usr13: there is no java binary in /usr/bin
<FiReSTaRT> twocarlo: try under applications, internet.. that's where it should show up
<usr13> mattis: I think you can just add to path:  PATH=$PATH:/usr/bin
<ditty_kong> does anyone know about this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tzdata/+bug/356339/comments/3
<sebsebseb> ntemis: you should start saving stuff on Ext3  I think,  make yourself a Ext3 partition for only data, and you can share with Windows as well
<ntemis> so am crying for help please
<usser> mattis, sun-java6-jre
<usr13> mattis: which java
<usr13> mattis: which sun-java6-jre
<mattis> usr13: which java shows a blank line
<sebsebseb> ntemis: and I didn't mean you, I meant some of the people that will go to the channel I suggested you joined
<ntemis> i need to access disk first
<Ttech> Whats the purpose of console-kit-daemon?
<sebsebseb> ntemis: they will know how to get hold of the deleted data
<sebsebseb> ntemis: the data from the deleted partition
<ntemis> testdisk will work am sure
<mattis> usser: yeah, that's the problem. I have installed sun-java6-jre but I have no 'java' on the path
<Ttech> and why does it do this? Jun 19 09:50:02 console-kit-daemon[14466]: WARNING: Couldn't read /proc/14464/environ: Failed to open file '/proc/14464/environ': No such file or directory
<ntemis> if i get it to install again
<usr13> mattis: But I think it is just java
<sebsebseb> ntemis: well I know it does in Windows, but  haven't done it on Linux,  just as most/all of the people that come here won't have either.   you could also try this one in ##linux  the general Linux channel
<ntemis> ok thanks
<usr13> mattis: /usr/bin/java -jar 'somefile.jar'
<usser> mattis, you sure its installed dpkg -l | grep sun-java
<mattis> usr13: thanks for your help, but I don't think you understand the problem. I have installed the package 'sun-java6-jre' which should place the 'java' binary in /usr/bin/java. It's not there.
<sebsebseb> ntemis: ok good luck
<ntemis> :)
<mattis> usser: hold on a sec
<usr13> mattis: THen it is improperly installed.
<usr13> mattis: Or the install is incomplete.
<mattis> usser: I have sun-java6-jre / bin and plugin installed according to 'dpkg -l'
<junglist_> I  have a problem with Ubuntu Netbook Remix. I have switched to Classice desktop mode but I can't right click on the esktop and create new folders or anything and noe of my icons show up on the desktop. Anyone know the fix?
<andytayloruk> hi I Just reinstalled grub to the MBR and still getting operating system not found :/
<usser> mattis, sudo update-alternatives --config java
<usser> mattis, make sure sun jre is selected
<mattis> usser: that did the trick
<mattis> usser: thanks a bunch
<usr13> usser: Thanks
<ELYoung> junglist_ do you have nautilus installed?
<usser> junglist_, alt+f2 type nautilus <ENTER>
<usser> mattis, usr13 no problem
<amseidler> How do you install this file: http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Marble-Blast-Gold-Edition-Download-4380.html
<junglist_> ELYoung usser thanks. So Nautalis doesnt run at startup eh
<junglist_> Thanks again!
<usr13> amseidler: ./MarbleBlastGoldDemo-1.4.1.sh.bin
<usser> junglist_, from what i remember with netbook remix, no. You have to add it to startup applications if you want classic desktop
<amseidler> usr13: Do I tun that in terminal?
<usr13> amseidler: Yes
<amseidler> usr13: Ok
<amseidler> Done
<amseidler> usr13: http://cpcheating.com/screenies/Dy2Dgf16S3hIflFPuZVoC8sHbSGsgPdv.png
<mattis> usser: I have five alternatives for java, is it safe to remove them?
<ibmman> how do i run windows on parallel desktop in ubuntu?
<x12> ibmman u dont
<usser> mattis, yea, as long as you know which package correspond to what
<VCoolio> amseidler: did you navigate to where that file is?
<amseidler> VCoolio: No
<amseidler> would I put ./home/adam/Desktop/<arbleBlastGoldDemo-1.4.1.sh.bin?
<usr13> amseidler: cd Desktop ; ./MarbleBlastGoldDemo-1.4.1.sh.bin
<VCoolio> amseidler: do that then, if it is on your desktop 'cd ~/Desktop'
<amseidler> Sweet, thanks :)
<usr13> amseidler: Or cd to what ever directory you downloaded it to.
<NfNitLoop> Hello!   I'm seeing something strange.  I'm trying to `apt-get --reinstall install mysql-common` but doing so does not seem to put /etc/mysql/my.cnf into place.
<NfNitLoop> even though I can see it with dpkg -L mysql-common
<ruler> how to install vlc player in ubuntu
<x12> ruler: find it in the package manager
<usr13> NfNitLoop: See:  http://bugs.mysql.com/bug.php?id=34542
<usr13> ruler: sudo apt-get install vlc
<SeekingNothing> Is there a way to uninstall a program that doesn't show up in the add/remove applications in 9.04?
<jrib> SeekingNothing: how was it installed?
<usr13> SeekingNothing: apt-get remove <application-name>
<Gran_Ger> hi there. need some help please, with ubuntu jaunty and nvidia nforce gpi
<SeekingNothing> danke
<jrib> Gran_Ger: be more specific
<alessandro_> ciao sono nuovo
<err0r_handler> Hello
<alessandro_> chi ceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<kad_> hello need help i install shockwave plugin on firefox for flash and it's not good how i can remove it !
<alessandro_> italianiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Gran_Ger> thanks jrib. I have a sony vaio desktop pcv-rx100m
<kbrosnan> kad_: shockwave is not avaible on linux
<usr13> SeekingNothing: jrib is correct. It depends on how it was installed.
<jrib> kad_: how did you install it exactly?
<jrib> !it | alessandro_
<NfNitLoop> usr13: that seems to be talking about installing via mysql_install_db, not via apt-get...
<ubottu> alessandro_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<TheBase> hello
<Gran_Ger> with an nvidia card nforce gpi
<NfNitLoop> usr13: I'll keep reading...
<jrib> !enter | Gran_Ger
<ubottu> Gran_Ger: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kad_> jrib, i open youtube it give me download plugin addon there was shochwave !on ubuntu 9.04
<alessandro_> grazieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<S0LIDUS> kad_ If you used synaptic then you can use that if not it will be in the firefox plugin folder!
<jrib> kad_: apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree
<TheBase> I'm trying to run a wireless supplicant as a normal user but it doesn't have access to the wireless adapter. Where can I set the permission for it?
<fretinit> whats a good .wav player for ubuntu??
<TheBase> I mean, what permissions do I have to change?
<jrib> fretinit: mplayer?
<Gran_Ger> when I install the propietary drivers, the screen fails, or freeze
<fretinit> dont think that worked
<jrib> Gran_Ger: which is it?  Does it "fail" or "freeze"?
<kad_> jrib, what does this cmd do =)
<jrib> kad_: gives you information.  Pastebin the output
<S0LIDUS> Anyone know of a blowfish encryption app for hardy?
<jrib> S0LIDUS: apt-cache search blowfish ?
<Gran_Ger> freeze
<kad_> jrib,  http://pastebin.com/dad07f1b
<jrib> Gran_Ger: this happens after you reboot?
<jrib> !who | Gran_Ger
<ubottu> Gran_Ger: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> kad_: pastebin the contents of "about:plugins" (enter that into your address bar)
<usr13> NfNitLoop: sudo find / -name "my.cnf" -type f
<Gran_Ger> jrib, yes happens after reboot, and later I have to start as protected mode, and autofix the x
<err0r_handler> anyone using Kubuntu 9.04?
<kad_> jrib,  http://pastebin.com/d1f8cf6b9
<jrib> kad_: you installed gnash
<sandy_> I am running ubuntu 9.04 solely.  I am having trouble installing windows 98 (SE).  I put the CD in, selected the boot sequence to go to CD first, and no go.  It just starts up Ubuntu.
<S0LIDUS> jrib: Thanks ! = )
<kad_> jrib, yes they told me it's good but seems not :(
<jrib> kad_: go into synaptic and uninstall all gnash related packages, then install flashplugin-nonfree
<err0r_handler> i'd doubt if grub can handle win 98
<kad_> jrib,  okie thx
<zhaena> network-manager-openvpn
<usr13> err0r_handler: Why not?
<cowgarden> hi, how to see *.rar comments/infos embedded in the rar?
<sandy_> hmmm...is there a way to circumvent grub?  I wish I didn't have to get windows but there are like 2 things that need it.
<err0r_handler> fix the bootloader
<cowgarden> sandy_, grub helps you boot windows
<jrib> Gran_Ger: reinstall the proprietary drivers, reboot, if x fails, get to tty1 with ctrl-alt-f1, copy /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /etc/X11/xorg.conf somewhere safe, fix x, reboot, pastebin those files
<err0r_handler> fix the windows bootloader rather
<err0r_handler> but then you would need to reinstall grub if you wanted to use linux again
<sandy_> cowgarden: thanx for the tip...had no idea
<jrib> sandy_: running windows in a virtualized environment is not enough?
<err0r_handler> how does wine preform on KDE?
<usr13> err0r_handler: same is on gnome
<usr13> err0r_handler: I don't think it matters.
<err0r_handler> i was on steam friends, good to see it's fixed now
<cowgarden> sandy_, yea, try wine anf if that fails try a virtual PC like virtualbox
<err0r_handler> i remember it being flaky at best on wine before
<sandy_> I tried virtualbox but couldn't seem to load 98 from the CD
<err0r_handler> why Win98?
<S0LIDUS> sandy_: Use virtual infastructure from vmware, its free!
<sandy_> I have limited resources and had issues with xp
<ewsubach> hey everyone. I downloaded a file that came with a .sig for it. also downloaded a key from the company. i signed the key and checked the signature. how do i verify the file is correct?
<err0r_handler> i see
<err0r_handler> me too
<PhotoJim> bbl
<usr13> sandy_: Good reason to use linux  :)
<err0r_handler> 4GB of RAM sadly
<err0r_handler> i need more
<sebsebseb> solexious: humm someone recommending a VMware product here for a change,  got a link for that program?
<jrib> err0r_handler: please don't use enter as punctuation
<sebsebseb> sandy_: how much RAM do you have?
<sandy_> I think 640 mb
<S0LIDUS> sebsebseb: Are you talking to me?
<err0r_handler> sorry, 640MB should subsist XP imo
<sebsebseb> S0LIDUS: yes, but messaged wrong person
<err0r_handler> sandy_ what arch are you using?
<bishop> joining
<S0LIDUS> sebsebseb: Cool: http://www.vmware.com/products/server/
<sebsebseb> S0LIDUS: oh you meant server, nah  Virtualbox is still better usaully,  well  for networking maybe not, but for home users  yes
<sebsebseb> S0LIDUS: that aren't going to network vm's together
<sandy_> for some odd reason XP didn't like my product key when I tried installing after formatting.  thats why I was particularly open to trying ubuntu.
<S0LIDUS> sebsebseb: My bad i have found support on it is far better than virtual box!
<vitamin-carrot> HAI!
<sandy_> I even checked the unattend.txt for the key and that didn't work.  Weird.
<res22> ls
<ewsubach> hey everyone. I downloaded a file that came with a .sig for it. also downloaded a key from the company. i signed the key and checked the signature. how do i verify the file is correct?
<cowgarden> is there no way to diplay rar comments?
<sebsebseb> sandy_: Which Windows programs would you like to run?
<bishop> sandy dumpta vista   using ubuntu9   not going back
<faldo> hi
<SkinnYPuP> Hey , I'm looking at new motherboard combos. Ubu do ok with AMD Phenom quad cores?
<err0r_handler> sandy_ imho VM ware on your limited system would be very slow
<faldo> !wiki cheese
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiki cheese
<faldo> !cheese
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheese
<sandy_> sebsebseb: iTunes and Netflix Movie Viewer
<Barridus> SkinnYPuP, dunno about quad, but it runs great on my phenom2 tricore
<sebsebseb> !itunes |  sandy_
<ubottu> sandy_: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<anjuder> y a til des francais svp?
<Gran_Ger> jrib, what is a pastebin?
<Hilikus> hey guys, what would i need to save and what kind of things would i lose if i wanted to do a clean system install and then bring back as much of the configs from before? i want to clean my system, i've been upgrading since like feisty but i've spent a lot of time configuring things the way i like
<faldo> hey what's hat webcam app for gnome, isn'it cheese?
<res22> #ubuntu, for some reason I can't view web pages, I can connect to IRC alright, but all my web broswers seem unable to connect to the internet
<jrib> !pastebin | Gran_Ger
<ubottu> Gran_Ger: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<sebsebseb> !players |  sandy_
<ubottu> sandy_: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<SkinnYPuP> Barridus, didn't realize they had made a 3 core proc... cool
<sebsebseb> sandy_: What do you use Netflix for?
<vitamin-carrot> quick question - I dual boot with winXP and Ubuntu 9.04 64bit on a 300GB SATA hdd - i recently bought another 1tb and wish to move everything over to it
<anjuder> quelqu'un peut'il m'envoyer le ien du forum en francais svp?
<sandy_> I have used banshee for about a day or so.  Haven't tried adding anything to the iPod yet.  Might not need itunes.
<Barridus> sebsebseb, my guess would be she watches crap
<err0r_handler> what processor are you using sandy_
<BellinXFelon> does xubuntu support ipod and other mp3 players? I know it doesnt support zunes, and what program can i use to transfer music?
<sandy_> sebsebseb: netflix has instantly available movies that you stream and are good quality
<sebsebseb> Barridus: that's not a very helpful comment
<Gran_Ger> thanks
<faldo> !cheese
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheese
<faldo> bouh!
<usser> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.26.0-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2742 kB, installed size 5084 kB
<faldo> thanks
<usser> np
<sebsebseb> sandy_: I see, but there  are other  services out there,  that are more Linux friendly
<sandy_> err0r_handler: cleron 2.4ghz
<bishop> leaving..bebak
<sandy_> celeron
<_2eXtreme> hey guys,does anyone have any experience in triple booting mac os x/windows/jaunty on a macbook?
<usser> _2eXtreme, yea
<usr13> vitamin-carrot: http://www.feyrer.de/g4u/
<BlackGuilmon> I'm having a prob duil booting. I installed Ubuntu 8.10 onto a 300 GB HDD. I have Windows Vista on a 500 GB HDD. For some reasion I can only boot into Vista. The boot loader wont even come up.
<vitamin-carrot> usr13: would that require me to keep the HDD sizes?
<usr13> BlackGuilmon: Grub is improperly installed, or not installed.
<vitamin-carrot> i dunno
<sandy_> sebsebseb: do you have any alternates you'd recommend?
<usr13> vitamin-carrot: You will need to resize partitions.
<BlackGuilmon> How can I fix that?
<blaat_> exit
<SkinnYPuP> BlackGuilmon, sounds like grub didn't install to the primary drive, google reinstalling grub
<sebsebseb> sandy_: for what?
<sebsebseb> sandy_: the two programs?
<_2eXtreme> usser: is there anyway to take windows off grub, so that instead of having to select windows on teh rEFIt menu, and then again on the grub menu, i just need to select it on the rEFIt menu, and itll boot straight into windows?
<usr13> BlackGuilmon: boot rescue mode from CD
<sandy_> netflix instant on linux
<vitamin-carrot> with g part?
<SkinnYPuP> _2eXtreme, you need to edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<sebsebseb> sandy_: do you have another computer with Windows as well maybe?
<ravl> nas noches
<SeekingNothing> Odd problem: I tried installing Opera 9.64 on my new install of Ubuntu 9.04 and it says it successfully installs, but then I try running it and nothing happens.
<usr13> !grub | BlackGuilmon
<ubottu> BlackGuilmon: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<_2eXtreme> SkinnYPuP: just remove the windows entry?
<usser> _2eXtreme, refit should detect windows, thats how it was in my case, i also had a record for windows in grub which i deleted
<sandy_> sebsebseb: yeah, that'll do for the meantime.  but  this computer would be preferable.
<BlackGuilmon> usr13: I didn't see that option on the ubuntu boot CD.
<usr13> !rescue | BlackGuilmon
<ubottu> BlackGuilmon: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<mrwes> o/
<sanguisdex> so I just reinstalled my LAMP via aptitude and now when I go to localhost/PHPfile it tries to downlaod it
<vitamin-carrot> usr13: would parted magic have the same tool?
<SkinnYPuP> _2eXtreme, put # infront of lines you want to comment out
#ubuntu 2009-06-20
<sebsebseb> sandy_:  Itunes well install these.   banshee  vlc and mplayer
<usser> sanguisdex, do you have mod_php enabled in apache config?
<sebsebseb> !gtkpod
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtkpod
<mrwes> sebastien, mplayer has come a long way -- very nice app
<sebsebseb> sandy_: loads of good audio and video players for Linux
<usr13> vitamin-carrot: I don't know, but gparted will.
<dscastro> hi
<_2eXtreme> SkinnYPuP: but surely doing that, will just cause the windows item of rEFIt to direct me to the grub menu, at which point i'll only be able to select ubuntu?
<chemjeff> Hello, anybody got time for a question?
<MarkyB86> hello
<mrwes> !ask | chemjeff
<ubottu> chemjeff: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dscastro> what can i do to fix performance decrease on intel video card in jaunty?
<sanguisdex> usser: checking
<sebsebseb> sandy_: as for netflix, maybe  stop paying them,   since  they aren't Linux friendly, or  contact them about making a version for Linux.  good luck with that.  They will probably say it don't have enough market share on the desktop, that's the usual excuse for commercial software when it does not have a Linux version.
<vitamin-carrot> cool so i creat the Partitions in Gparted and then clone WinxP and Ubuntu over\
<chemjeff> Great!  I'm trying to set up a VPN on my Ubuntu machine.  I've read the HowTo page and it is geared towards wireless networks and that's not what I'm interested in.  Any tips on how to set one up correctly?
<vitamin-carrot> but i guess i will have to reinstall grub yeah?
<usr13> !gparted | vitamin-carrot
<ubottu> vitamin-carrot: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<chemjeff> Taht is I'd like to set up a VPN server on my Ubuntu machine.
<mrwes> dscastro, maybe change the acceleration from XFE to XAA
<dscastro> mrwes, can you tell me how ?
<usr13> vitamin-carrot: Yes, you are correct.
<sandy_> sebsebseb: right I'll definitely write them a msg.
<lumpy> http://www.idpz.net/lump%27/sarko.html
<vitamin-carrot> cheers usr13
<mrwes> dscastro, in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf under Device 	Option          "AccelMethod"   "XAA"
<vitamin-carrot> for a moment there i thought i had to get nortons ghost
<Barridus> sandy_, doesn't netflix offer viewing online?
<usser> dscastro, you can also try UXA although thats a bit experimental
<dscastro> mrwes, is that all?
<Barridus> err rather, in a web browser
<usr13> vitamin-carrot: http://www.feyrer.de/g4u/
<ximo_> I can't make my bluetooth work on my Dell M1330, read everything online and I can't find a solution. Can anybody help me?
<mrwes> dscastro, restart X of course
<unkmar> How would I detect and kill flash that is within a browser?
<dscastro> let me see
<unkmar> I'd like to restart the hung browser.
<unkmar> um, not restart.  restore.
<lumpy> http://www.idpz.net/lump%27/sarko.html
<sebsebseb> sandy_: oh I just came across something after a bit of Google, by the sounds of it they were Mac and Linux friendly, but then stopped being so
<Hilikus> when updating my ubuntu server i get this
<Hilikus> This information will be used to create a database and user for MythTV
<chemjeff> Can anyone offer some guidance in setting up a VPN Server on my Ubuntu 8.04 machine?
<usr13> unkmar: pkill firefox ; firefox
<Hilikus> but i already had a MythTV db before, why is it (or is it not) trying to override my old db??
<usser> chemjeff, openvpn has tons of howtos on the net
<usr13> !VPN | chemjeff
<ubottu> chemjeff: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<Hilikus> this is updating to janty btw
<usser> chemjeff, http://openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/documentation.html read up
<usr13> !openvpn | chemjeff
<ubottu> chemjeff: OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<ximo_>  I can't make my bluetooth work on my Dell M1330, read everything online and I can't find a solution. Can anybody help me? I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 by the way
<EgyCoder09> hi all .. i am new to ubuntu and i want an application to see the online computers on my network and do like ( Switch Sniffer on windows ) ?? any help ?
<chemjeff> Hmm but I'm not interested in using VPN for gaming, does that HowTo still apply?
<faldo> ubottu where can I find your commands?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mib_qtnl1d> hers a pic http://www.helpwithpcs.com/courses/power-supply/atx-psu-pinouts.gif
<res22> ls
<usr13> EgyCoder09: sudo apt-get install nmap
<daishadar> what's the best way to do a sector-by-sector (full disk) live backup on a mounted and running disk?
<usr13> EgyCoder09: I do not know what "Switch Sniffer" is.
<mib_qtnl1d> Soul-jer: is it the small one it the top middle?
<EgyCoder09> usr13: i already know about nmap and i made a web interface for it .. but nmap is port scanners for one host
<BlackGuilmon> usr13: alternate install cd?
<usser> EgyCoder09, no it isnt
<ximo_> I can't make my bluetooth work on my Dell M1330, read everything online and I can't find a solution. Can anybody help me? I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 by the way
<usser> EgyCoder09, it can scan subnets as well
<EgyCoder09> usser: so how to make the command works well to know who is online on my network
<FrozenFire> Is it possible to launch an application to a specific workspace?
<dtchen> ximo_: you need newer BT software. try either karmic alpha 2, or search for (and use) the ppa with updated BT software for 9.04.
<ximo_> "kermic alpha 2" is just one software?
<usser> EgyCoder09, nmap -sS -O scanme.nmap.org/24
<VCoolio> FrozenFire: don't know if compiz can do that, at least devilspie can I think, google that one
<usser> EgyCoder09, that will 255 hosts on the subnet on which scanme.nmap.org is
<usser> EgyCoder09, and will display all the computers that are online
<EgyCoder09> usser: You requested a scan type which requires root privileges.
<EgyCoder09> QUITTING!
<usser> ximo_, use blueman repository for latest bluetooth stack
<usser> EgyCoder09, well it needs root to scan so prepend the command with sudo
<EgyCoder09> usser : i ran this command on my labtop and on my terminal .. how come that i am not root :D ?
<erUSUL> !sudo | EgyCoder09
<ubottu> EgyCoder09: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<ximo_> tks guys!
<usser> EgyCoder09, in linux you are not root by default, its done for security purposes
<erUSUL> EgyCoder09: humans are to dumb to be root all the time and not make any mistake
<BlackGuilmon> usr13: I tryed using boot recover from the Vista CD and that didn't work and I don't see something like that for the Ubuntu CD.
<chemjeff> Is it possible to run the OpenVPN server on a Linux machine and connect to it with the Cisco VPN client on a Windows XP machine?
<VCoolio> FrozenFire: yes, devilspie can, read http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/25/how-to-set-default-workspace-size-and-window-effects-in-gnome/, there is an example on firefox to open on workspace 2
<EgyCoder09> usser: thanks man .. it works now but gave me just (Starting NMAP ... ) just one line
<EgyCoder09> usser: i ran this command ( sudo nmap -sS -O scanme.nmap.org/24 )
<usr13> EgyCoder09: http://sectools.org/
<usr13> !rescue | BlackGuilmon
<ubottu> BlackGuilmon: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<dscastro> hi..
<dscastro> didn't work
<EgyCoder09> usr13: so which one from this 100 i have to select /
<EgyCoder09> ??
<BlackGuilmon> what alternate install CD?
<usser> EgyCoder09, nmap -sS -O 192.168.1.0/24 for example
<erUSUL> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<Barridus> EgyCoder09, there's gui frontends to nmap, check synaptic
<sebsebseb> BlackGuilmon: text based installer, you can also do  partition/drive encryption with it, unlike the desktop CD, for clean installs
<sebsebseb> !alternate |  BlackGuilmon
<ubottu> BlackGuilmon: please see above
<usser> chemjeff, no, openvpn has its own client.
<usr13> !grub | BlackGuilmon
<ubottu> BlackGuilmon: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<erUSUL> EgyCoder09: Barridus use zenmap is a gui to nmap
<faldo> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<chemjeff> usser: Okay, so if I install the OpenVPN client on my Windows machine, will it conflict with the Cisco VPN client?
<usr13> BlackGuilmon: Basically, use a linux boot disk and chroot to your Linux partition and then re-install grub.
<usser> chemjeff, no
<usser> chemjeff, i mean if you connect them both at the same time to different server then it might
<usr13> BlackGuilmon: The Alternate CD will boot up and chroot you to your system, but there are other ways as well.  If you have a slackware CD, there is an option that works to chroot you to the linux partition as well ...
<joshua__> I need help can someone help me?
<sebsebseb> !ask | joshua__
<ubottu> joshua__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<usr13> joshua__: Ask your question.
<BlackGuilmon> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<joshua__> brb
<joshua__> gotta plug in
<EgyCoder09> any one here know ( Switch Sniffer application on windows )? i want some thing like it on ubuntu plz :(
<joshua__> Okay so I installed firefox 3.5, but now I get the following error when I try to run it in the terminal Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.1b99 and 1.9.1b99.
<EgyCoder09> i can't use this nmap to sniff my network
<mubu> Hey guys, is there a way to search for files within multiple partitions (in ubuntu 9.04) like in windows? thanks
<usr13> EgyCoder09: http://sectools.org/
<EgyCoder09> usr13: i already opened it and i installed 2 of them and i can't use them till now ?
<joshua__> any ideas?
<Ttech> How do I fetch the source of a program using apt or synapitic?
<Flannel> Ttech: apt-get source package
<nostradamus> hi, can somebody help me with crunchbang? please
<EgyCoder09> just want application like ( NET CUT ) on windows
<usr13> EgyCoder09: http://www.wireshark.org/
<Flannel> nostradamus: Try #crunchbang
<joshua__> guess not
<usr13> joshua__: By what method did you install Firefox 3.5?
<Fildy_> Hi there, I am a complete and hopeless linux noob, would anyone like to help me out :-)?
<nostradamus> ok, i just install it and i would like to change my desktop like this http://crunchbanglinux.org/wiki/screenshots
<usr13> Fildy_: Ask your question.
<earthmeLon> Hey guy, I am trying to get grub to work with Vista through Ubuntu Live-CD.  Last night I installed Ubuntu on a partition that I shouldn't have, so now I've removed Ubuntu (until I get another HDD) but want to use grub to load vista.  The only information I can find is for people trying to dual boot.
<joshua__> usr13, http://ulyssesonline.com/2009/06/09/install-firefox-35-beta-4-on-ubuntu-904/ i used the instructions here
<nostradamus> with the clock and traffic..
<nostradamus> and more of course
<nostradamus> but i dont know how
<Gran_Ger> jrib, this is my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/199659
<Fildy_> I have ubuntu installed on virtualbox and Im trying to find out how to get my wireless card to be recognized and work
<EgyCoder09> usr13: wireshark seems to be the wanted one .. but for example i want to know (Receiving speed ) for every one on my network to know who is the big downloader to talk to him coz i am the network manager
<Fildy_> i literally just installed it 10 minutes ago, so Im about as lost as you could imagine
<mubu> Hey guys, is there a way to search for files within multiple partitions (in ubuntu 9.04) like in windows? thanks
<Barridus> anybody used a facebook client (not the website) in linux?
<Gran_Ger> and http://paste.ubuntu.com/199661 is the X.Org.0.log
<usr13> joshua__: Use the package manager to uninstall it and then install the standard version.
<earthmeLon> Barridus, I've used Pidgin and the facebook plugin to be able to talk to facebook users over IM, if that's what you're talking about. http://code.google.com/p/pidgin-facebookchat/
<daem> stabbin'f's, grrrrr
<VCoolio> joshua__: maybe uninstall and try this one, same repo also lets you install firefox-3.5 (I'm using 3.6 which is great) http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/04/install-firefox-36-alpha1pre-minefield.html
<marko-_-> hello, where do i set in rhythmbox that when the playlist is finished rhythmbox starts from the beggining ?
<faldo> thinking of trying Suze... Who is the maintener of the project (thnx by advance)?
<daem> she a cuti
<nicklas_> yo
 * daem shushe like www.zzzzzzipit.com (austin) empowered...  Shhhhhhhh
<joshua__> what is the difference from 3.6 and 3.5 I just installed 3.6 and it seems to be working fine
 * daem hides
<Barridus> earthmeLon, oops i forgot a chat exists.  no, not that - i meant being able to post status and see friends status outside of a browser.  sort of like what you can do with twitux for twitter
<EgyCoder09> how to use wireshark to know the downloaders on my netowrk ?
<usr13> EgyCoder09: What you probably want is IPcop or smothwall with appropriate plugin.
<Hilikus> what's the easy way to check if a packgae is installed using CLI?
<VCoolio> joshua__: 3.5 is shiretoko, next version, rc1 state; 3.6 is minefield, alpha status
 * daem stumbles back into the room, shielding eyes from all the light...  Anyone need anything from the bar while I am up there?  Red Bull and Grey Gooe??
<bastidrazor> marko-_-, repeat.. looks like a circle with an arrow going around in the top icons
<daem> +s
<joshua__> they don't even have 3.5 officially done and they are already working on 3.6 how is that possible?
<marko-_-> bastidrazor, lol, thanks
<racecar56> what are the ubuntu server minimum requirements?
<VCoolio> joshua__: beats me, but I'm happy with minefield
<daem> anyone?  Last call......
<bastidrazor> marko-_-, enjoy your music.. forever
<marko-_-> i will:>
<sebsebseb> !ot |  daem
<ubottu> daem: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Fildy_> guys it is not showing the network device i would like to use in the list
<VCoolio> joshua__: probably testing very new features and newest xulrunner engine
<Hilikus> what's the easy way to check if a packgae is installed using CLI?
 * daem meanders back out of the room, humming a tune to himself while his mind still frustrates itself over his roomies dang acer netbook and easy peasy seeking a cdrom drive (hich doesn't even exsit) pshaw  Sorry all!
<bastidrazor> Hilikus, sudo apt-cache policy packagename
<Hilikus> bastid_raZor thanks
<joshua__> so can i install firefox 3 now?
<usr13> EgyCoder09: What you probably want is IPcop or smothwall with appropriate plugin. See:  http://www.copfilter.org/docu.php#intro
<earthmeLon> Anybody know of a way to get GRUB installed before I install a Linux partition?
<joshua__> or will that break things?
<daem> it is a problem I seek help for but not ure how to go about asking the questions that will gather the answers...  ((rode the short short bus to school growing up, if youo couldn't tell))\
<kbrosnan> joshua__: firefox 3 has been the default in 8.10 and 9.04
<racecar56> kbrosnan, 8.04 too
<thiebaude> daem: just ask your question
<VCoolio> Hilikus: you don't need sudo for that one, btw
<joshua__> sorry i meant can i uninstall firefox 3 lol
<Fildy_> could someone help me set up my wireless in virtualbox (if being on a VM changes anything)
<racecar56> anyone know the requirements for ubuntu server? i want to construct a server-ish computer with the most minimum requirements of all that will work for ubuntu server properly
<walter_> how do you get irc to work in pidgin?
<racecar56> walter_, you dont
<usser> Fildy_, it does change things, for starters there's no wireless in virtualbox
<racecar56> walter_, use xchat
<racecar56> walter_, it's SO much better
<walter_> ok
<usser> Fildy_, all network interfaces are ethernet for the guest running in VBox
<oenone1> hellow good monring i need help on how to repair my jaunty
<jawall> hi all, can't right click on desktop, can't see folders on desktop, the 2nd desktop is missing
<Zordar> allooo
<daem> have a usb flash drive image of easy peasy (ubuntu fer netbooks, 9.04?)...  Stick it into my roomies usb slot, turn the Acer on then hit escape key, get the option to boot to flash, do so,all the way to partitioning, and then I runn into ome issue ith  cdrom something or other unable to be dismounted
<usr13> oenone1: What needs repair?
<Zordar> i have a quistion
<daem> better?
<xim_> i used to have a desktop background cycler that worked well for cycling pictures out of a list, it would even put different pictures on each virtual desktop....anyone know what that was called or know of another one?
<Zordar> kann jemand deutsch sprechen ?
<jawall> and all windows stick to top bar and won't allow me to toggle between them
<Zordar> hallo
<Zordar> deutsch
<oenone1> i cant seem to get past my log in screen
<daem> aloha
<Zordar> wo bin ich hier
<Zordar> kuck
<thiebaude> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Zordar> switzzerland
<Zordar> hallo
<FloodBot1> Zordar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oenone1> after log in screen everything turns black w
<kbrosnan> joshua__: generally you don't uninstall the current version, if you really want the latest version you can extract the release from mozilla.com to your home folder
<usser> ich liebe kilbasa zuckeren
<Gran_Ger> jrib, r u looking the pastebin?
<daem> swizzle sticks and tiny tropical umbrellas and little plastic sword galore.
<thiebaude> usser: offtopic, but nein
<ibmman> how do i add write permissions for folders in ubuntu?
<racecar56> ibmman, chmod +w folder
<usr13> ibmman: chmod +w
<racecar56> ibmman, sudo chmod +w folder
<lindzeyn> got a question.  If I want a shell script to run upon bootup, I place it in the /etc/init.d/ directory, right?
<racecar56> ibmman, put sudo if it says permission denied
<jawall> ubuntu desktop sucks... going back to windows
<racecar56> jawall, youre kidding
<jawall> can't see folders, can;t right click, all the windows are stuck at the top bar,,, and for no apparent reason
<usr13> jawall: Have a good time :)
<joshua__> kbrosnan, I already have firefox 3.6 installed, I want to know if i can get rid of firefox 3 without breaking my system
<racecar56> jawall, fix it!
<racecar56> jawall, it's easy
<jawall> ok, how
<oenone1> @usr13: my jaunty get stuck after log in screen
<racecar56> jawall, delete top panel
<usr13> jawall: Go abck to  Windows, you will love it there  :)
<racecar56> jawall, then add the window list to bottom
<sebsebseb> jawall: you can also easilly re set the panels back to default
<theoryx> joshua__,  you sure can. go to synaptic and mark it for removal. then go to your home directory and delete the .mozilla dir
<daem> so the netbook is seeing to dismount what can't be dismounted.  Think it might be solvable in fsstab rewrite, but hells  if I really know what I amm doing when it comes to the original os the netbook has installed.  Think it is a headshrunken version of redhat
<thiebaude> jawall: you going online to post a im going back to windows thread
<jawall> ok there is not a bar on top of any apps
<racecar56> i gtg
<theoryx> joshua__,  it might be hidden
<kbrosnan> theoryx: joshua__ that will delete your profile for 3.6 as well
<jawall> can't move windows, can't resize windows...
<jawall> they stick and wont move, keyboard shortcuts no longer work
<usr13> jawall: Use the mouse
<daem> can I get even a beep if I haven't been totally shhhed completely?  Dunno if any of the textuals coming form my fingers r being read, (blushes)
<Rakee> try apt-get to uninstall
<jawall> mouse won' t move the windows either
<bastidrazor> jawall, install simple-ccsm and you fix all those issues.
<jawall> can the desktop be resintalled?
<usr13> jawall: Alt-Left-Mouse-Button
<bastidrazor> jawall, it sounds like compiz has taken those things from you.
<twisted> hey guys i need help im running ubuntu 8.04 and have a nvidia geforce 8m graphics card. what do i need to install to make my card work?
<jawall> your windows manager does not support show desktop you are not running a windows manager?
<jawall> ?
<oenone1> help in repairnig my jaunty please
<VCoolio> joshua__: remember to change your system-default browser to firefox-3.6 if it was the standard firefox
<bastidrazor> twisted, system>admin> restricted drivers
<FiReSTaRT> twisted: you need to enable the propriatary driver.. system, admin, hardware drivers
<usr13> jawall: Which windows manager?  (We have several.)
<SeaPhor> twisted, check System>Administation>Hardware Drivers
<jschoolcraft> I'm trying to diagnose a redirect (figure out where i'm redirecting http://thequeue.net to http://blog.thequeue.net).  Fairly certain it's not DNS, might be apache, but I've looked in all the likely places with apache that I can think of (like grep -r blog /etc/apache/)
<jawall> gnome
<jschoolcraft> Any tips to diagnose this?
<jawall> whatever the dvd installed
<usr13> jawall: What is it exactly you are tryin to do?
<bastidrazor> jawall, press alt+F2 then type metacity --replace
<twisted> i did enable it but it gives me a black screen when i try to use it
<jawall> i am trying to be able to see my desktop, right click on the desktop and have nromal windows
<SeaPhor> twisted, did you do the "...180, (recommended) ?
<jawall> alt f2 does nothing
<jawall> :-(
<twisted> umm lemme see what there are
<jawall> none of the alt shortcuts work
<bastidrazor> jawall, open a terminal and type metacity --replace &
<usr13> jawall: "right click on the desktop and have nromal windows"?
 * daem goes hoping to be able to voice his cncerns in a clearer, more concise manner; without taking as long as CDeep Thought took to calculate to the number forty-tcwo
<twisted> it says nvidia graphics card latest cards
<FiReSTaRT> twisted: generally you either wanna be running 180 (preferably) or 173 (as the 2nd choice)
<twisted> only one choice latest drivers?
<sbrown1992> probably
<usr13> jawall: I do not think you are explaining to us what you really are wanting to do.  Please try again.
<FiReSTaRT> twisted: you should have 2 or 3 choices... 180, 173 and possibly 177
<twisted> nope im running ubuntu 8.04 no choices like that just nvidia latest cards
<twisted> can i get that in synaptics package manager
<FiReSTaRT> twisted: im pretty sure i was offered both 173 and 177 on hardy
<twisted> im not seeing it though?
<SeaPhor> twisted, go to system>admin..>software sources and make sure your restricted is enabled
<twisted> k
<twisted> yep its enabled
<SeaPhor> do a search in synaptics for nvidia twisted
<twisted> k
<SeaPhor> under "ALL"
<SeaPhor> under "ALL available" twisted
<twisted> aright
<nellmathew> anyone here know the location of the default conky script? (can't find it in /home/user/.conkyrc)
<twisted> theres 180?
<VCoolio> nellmathew: you have to order conky to make that
<faldo> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<FiReSTaRT> twisted: yes there is and i'd be surprised if it wasnt made available for hardy
<nellmathew> ah, thanks vcoolio
<VCoolio> nellmathew: conky -C > ~/.conkyrc
<Nick_Meister_Lap> hello guys i just bought intuos 3 tablet
<Nick_Meister_Lap> and set it up
<Nick_Meister_Lap> i would like to know how  i would go about limiting it to a particular monitor with twinView setup
<faldo> !vcn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vcn
<stephenism> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Gran_Ger> jrib, r u there?
<usr13> melchishua_772:  find . -name *conky* -f
<chemjeff> Hey, thanks for your help!
<nicklas_> (K)
<Nick_Meister_Lap> :(
<bill-e1> Netbook launcher question: I'm trying to exclude some partitions from being displayed in the right panel but either I'm not putting the exclude list in the right place or it doesnt work. they say the exclude list goes in the /apps/netbook-launcher dir but there isnt one.  I created it in a couple of places but no go.  any suggestions?
<nicklas_> what desktop you guys use?
<faldo> gnome-desktop
<usser> nicklas_, fluxbox
<nicklas_> ok
<nicklas_> xfce here
<usr13> nicklas_: All of them.... :)
<stephenism> what is fluxbox?
<usr13> nicklas_: I use gnome on one, kde on another, etc..
<nicklas_> would like to use fluxbox, but its too hard to configure
<bb|[^b]{2}> gnome rocks
<theoryx> bb|[^b]{2},  i agree
<usser> !info fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox (source: fluxbox): Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1-1 (jaunty), package size 1306 kB, installed size 4176 kB
<nicklas_> i will never use gnome or kde again, too bloated and resource heavy
<stephenism> nice
<_antarez> allo ppl
<bb|[^b]{2}> gnome is resource heavy!!
<faldo> Aero was a nice move by MS
<stephenism> if GNOME is resource heavy, youve never used XP :)
<bb|[^b]{2}> I have an 1024 RAM with no swap and part it with a VM
<usr13> if GNOME is resource heavy, youve never used Vista
<usr13>  :)
<nicklas_> well, gnome and kde is very resource heavy compared to xfce, enlightenment, and even more caompared to fluxbox, openbox and such
<stephenism> but then, fluxbox is resource heavy compared to a terminal
<usr13> nicklas_: You are correct.
<twisted> sorry got disconnected
<twisted> okay so im in synaptic package manager what am i suppose to look for?
<chaorain> I am trying to make "MythVodka" Can I get help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/199669/
<twisted> sorry this is the guy with the Nvidia problem
<twisted> :)
<chaorain> twisted, what is the problem?
<oenone1> help in reiaring jaunty
<oenone1> repairing jaunty
<VCoolio> twisted: type nvidia, look for something like nvidia-glx-173
<twisted> vcoolio k
<chaorain> oenone1, what is the problem?
<Hilikus> whats the diff between the generic and the server kernel?
<jman888_pleasehe> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v677/jsl99944704/Screenshot.png Can anybody tell me why my ubuntu seems like its artifacting
<oenone1> i think i messed up my xorg
<VCoolio> twisted: don't install something until the gurus here told you what you need exactly
<oenone1> cos after the log in screen everything pecomes black
<jman888_pleasehe> Its not btw,i just installed ubuntu-desktop(for gnome) on top of xubuntu
<jman888_pleasehe> And it wigged
<oenone1> can i still repair my jaunty without reinstalling ?
<twisted> dont see anything like that. i only see nvidia-glx-new nvidia-glx
<chaorain> I get error 2 on a make command. Help?
<twisted> alot of linux-restricted-moduals
<twisted> shoot typo sorry
<saiki> what are you looking for?
<twisted> nvidia 8m graphics driver something along the lines of 180
<saiki> an..
<saiki> ah*
<SeaPhor> twisted, who you talking to? plz use the nick in your replies
<saiki> get the .run from nvidia
<saiki> put in /root/
<jman888_pleasehe> Hello can anybody help.
<saiki> sudo thunar /  && cd ~/
<oenone1> help in rapring my jaunty please
<twisted> sorry SeaPhor i left off trying too figure out what was going on. I got disconnected and you were helping me with my nvidia problem.
<saiki> or wait, that won't work lol
<jman888_pleasehe> My Xubuntu install is wigging out (Its normal unbuntu now
<saiki> you need to open the root with thunar, and pop the .run into root
<saiki>  er... /root/ rather
<bb|[^b]{2}> Hilikus, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-918090.html
<oenone1> i messed up xorg and now i cant get past the log in screen , everything turned balck
<twisted> SeaPhor i am now inside Synaptics package manager and i see nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new thats about it. nothing under like 172 173 0r 180
<daishadar> is there a way to list all the file associations for nautilus?  i know how to view and edit individual associations (right click -> properties), but i want to see and edit the whole list
<jman888_pleasehe> !
<saiki> twisted, im me
<faldo> something broken again...
<SeaPhor> twisted, 180
<BePhantom> hi could anyone help me? i have a P4 with Via VT6102 Rhine II (rev. 78) and I can't make it work in Jaunty. I don't have internet in this machine
<twisted> oh sounds good
<BePhantom> does anyone know how to make it work?
<xim_> does ubuntu have any builtin feature to search a folder tree for duplicate files (maybe with different names)?
<elad`> What's the package name for wxPython?
<saiki> BePhantom, make WAHT work?
<BePhantom> saiki, Via VT6102 ethernet
<twisted> okay so basically i will mv the nvidia pkg under /root/ and then?
<faldo> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<myself> hey
<myself> where can i get the  IceCat browser for linux, for ubuntu? is there a .deb package?
<VCoolio> myself: http://www.gnu.org/software/gnuzilla/
<kendrick_> my maximum resolution is 1024X768 and I'd like to increase it to 1600X1200
<myself> hey vcoolio do you know if theres a .deb package for it anywhere? why isn't it in the repository by the way
<kendrick_> when I look at my xorg.conf it seems pretty empty
<faldo> !ask | kendrick_
<ubottu> kendrick_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<VCoolio> myself: not sure, but you can dl and extract .tar.gz and run from extracted folder without really installing
<myself> i'll install it
<b0nn> hrm, how do I find where the dvd drive is in ubuntu?
<jman888_pleasehe> Why are both #xubuntu and ##gnome basically dead
<bastidrazor> b0nn, /dev/cdrom and /dev/cdrom0
<Pici> jman888_pleasehe: gnome's official channels are on their own irc network.
<myself> vcoolio which file should i download here for it ftp://mirror.anl.gov/pub/gnu/gnuzilla/3.0.9-g1/ for ubuntu
<bb|[^b]{2}> b0nn, cdrecord -scanbus
<VCoolio> myself: do a .tar.bz2 and depending on your machine i386 or the other one for x64
<ibmman> The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect..
<myself> okay i see thank you
<ibmman> how do i fix it?
<saiki> kendrick_, what card/driver?
<myself> for 32 bit, vcoolio, which one should i do?
<VCoolio> myself: i386
<myself> okay cool
<kendrick_> saiki its an intel 82865G also I've reverted to the 2.4 intel driver to get compiz back
<bb|[^b]{2}> ibmman, adduser user vboxusers
<saiki> kendrick_, ah.. sorry, no idea how to deal with intel drivers
<g1er> so I managed to get wlan0 working on another *nix using ndiswrapper, is there a way to check what configuration/drivers etc I used and use that setup on ubuntu?
<faldo> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<faldo> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<john_> gler having wifi driver issues?
<b0nn> bastidrazor: thanks, it was on /dev/cdrom3
<bastidrazor> !msgthebot | faldo
<ubottu> faldo: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<bastidrazor> b0nn, cool.. good luck
<kendrick_> I think i need to add more resolutions to my xorg.conf can anyone help?
<g1er> john; ya, I went through a tut with another member of #ubuntu a few days ago to no avail. SOICSIFFLAGS errors, a long while I managed to get it working on MacPup but can't remember exactly how I did it :(
<g1er> The card I have is the bcm4318
<g1er> Still works in the other setup just fine
<lfaraone> Hi, I get working sound and my mic functions, but my mic is too quiet. I've increased the volume on the mic to the highest point, is there some other way I can increase the gain?
<faldo> !info gnome-about | bastidrazor
<ubottu> bastidrazor: gnome-about (source: gnome-desktop): The GNOME about box. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.26.1-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 152 kB, installed size 316 kB
<Hilikus> i dont understand why when i dist-upgrade some config files ask me if i want to save the old version or the new one but not others. anyone knows?
<mgolisch> Hilikus: probably because the config file format changed for those? or there has been new default options deployed or somilar stuff
<lfaraone> Hilikus: because it's only when there's a change.
<bastidrazor> faldo, do you have a support question?
<faldo> who do you mean by support
<Hilikus> lfaraone i have a lot of customized config files. thats what config files are. like in my smartd config file, the difference was where i configured which drives to monitor, of course that's not going to be in the config file distributed
<sarthor> Hi, here is gateway ping script ( for using in case multiple uplink using) http://blog.taragana.com/index.php/archive/how-to-load-balancing-failover-with-dual-multi-wan-adsl-cable-connections-on-linux/ , one of my ISP dont allow pinging yahoo.com, they are not agree, what can do alternat, any idea?
<lfaraone> Hilikus: Ok. A prompt will be displayed any time the config shipped with a package changes.
<lfaraone> Hilikus: (meaning, a newer version than the one installed last time is released
<FrozenFire> For some reason, devilspie is giving me "** (devilspie:19442): WARNING **: Workspace number 2 does not exist" errors
<FrozenFire> When I scroll over the different workspaces, they all say "Desk 1"
<FrozenFire> Likewise when I switch to any of them.
<hanasaki> aft er a janty update it looks like exim no longer is authenticating against PAM and the unix login... anyone know what chaged and how to get it working?
<timidrat> hey anyone use cedega here?
<bastidrazor> timidrat, if you're using cedega you're paying for support from them.
<VCoolio> FrozenFire: do you use compiz? isn't there an option to name your workspaces in compiz? Don't know if that would help
<timidrat> bastidrazor - i'm not paying anything. i downloaded the demo and it's not working for me. th guys in #cedega channel won't answer
<FrozenFire> VCoolio: I use what is essentially a vanilla install.
<VCoolio> FrozenFire: barely ever heard of, sorry
<FrozenFire> I'll check the workspace configuration.
<faldo> It's quiet tonight
<bastidrazor> timidrat, i think it is similiar to wine.. you could try #winehq .. they may know more
<timidrat> ok thank you sir
<bastidrazor> timidrat, good luck
<cburke0000> up
<cburke0000> what's up
<ozzloy> how do i see what files are installed by 'sudo aptitude install libcv-dev'?
<Pici> ozzloy: Have you already installed it?
<ozzloy> Pici, yes
<Pici> ozzloy: dpkg -L packagename
<usr13> ozzloy: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/ |grep libcv-dev
<ozzloy> Pici, aah!
<ozzloy> Pici, i tried dpkg -l and it wasn't working
<usr13> ozzloy: Or as Pici said
<ozzloy> Pici, thanks!
<ozzloy> usr13, thanks also for your attention
<Garnol29394934> Hello, i got a problem mounting my harddrive from a live CD. It says $MFTMirr does not match $MFT. Failed to mount /dev/sda2 -- how can i mount it?
<usr13> Garnol29394934: Sure you have the right partition?
<usr13> Garnol29394934: fdsisk -l /dev/sda
<kotsu> Hey Funkyhat, you there?
<Garnol29394934> i ll try
<funkyHat> kotsu: hi!
<unop> Garnol29394934, the best thing to do is use windows and run  chkdsk  on the volume
<kotsu> Hey man!  How's it going?
<J_Litewski> how hard is it to make a driver for a camera that Linux doesn't support?
<Garnol29394934> i can not open windows
<usr13> J_Litewski: What camera?
<Garnol29394934> what can i do to mount it either?
<FiReSTaRT> J_Litewski: hard enough that you're better off getting another camera (or 10) :P
<usr13> J_Litewski: WebCam?
<usr13> J_Litewski: Or digital camera?
<J_Litewski> usr13, both
<usr13> J_Litewski: Both?
<FiReSTaRT> J_Litewski: for a normal digital camera you can usually access it as a portable storage device via usb in any case
<usr13> J_Litewski: FiReSTaRT Yes, I use a USB card reader.
<FiReSTaRT> J_Litewski: as for a webcam... what's the make/model? but there's a good chance you're s.o.l.
<Garnol29394934> what can i do when NTFS is inconsistent?
<FiReSTaRT> usr13: i usually use my laptop's card reader as it's easier to pull out the card than to mess with the cable lol
<bastidrazor> ozzloy, aptitude show packagename will also show it
<usr13> Garnol29394934: Boot it's native OS and attempt to repair it.
<elad`> Good media (music only) player for ubuntu?
<bastidrazor> elad`, rhythmbox
<FiReSTaRT> elad`: define "good"? you want something simple like winamp or something that manages libraries and whatnot
<usr13> FiReSTaRT: ... and it does not drain the camera's battery during access time.
<Garnol29394934> usr13 its not possible to open the native OS anymore.
<elad`> amarok is buggy and slow. totem doesn't have append-on-double-click, and doesn't remember my previous playlist when I close and relaunch it. These are things I need.
<FiReSTaRT> usr13: well it's not in my case either as it charges over the usb cable, which i only use for that purpose lol
<elad`> FiReSTaRT, one of each.
<Sarthor> d
<Garnol29394934> usr13 how can i repair the Disk from ubuntu?
<unop> Garnol29394934, can you boot into windows safe mode?
<usr13> Garnol29394934: I do not know how to repair NTFS
<FiReSTaRT> elad`: i'd use the old xmms... http://www.pvv.ntnu.no/~knuta/xmms/ that's a basic winamp-like music player.. btw you will need to create your own shortcuts for it
<J_Litewski> it's a 91379 Digital camera usr13
<Garnol29394934> unop starting in safemode windows stops at some point
<elad`> FiReSTaRT, why not the new xmms?
<usser> elad`, try exaile
<Garnol29394934> unop crcdisk.sys is the problem, i have to overwrite it using ubuntu
<J_Litewski> I tried to load the drivers via WINE, no dice
<FiReSTaRT> elad`: i was having trouble with everything that was out there until i came across the old unsupported xmms by accident... since it meets each and every one of my needs and i don't have any complaints about it, i decided to keep it around
<Hilikus> my server just locked (for the second time in 1 month) when shutting down after it said "trying to stop MYSQL database server mysqld"
<unop> Garnol29394934, well, if you really value the data on this disk - i would suggest you use a windows machine to sort it out - if your windows install doesn't work, I'd suggest moving this disk to a windows machine that does work
<Hilikus> any way to stop it manually? i don't want to just hard reboot
<unop> Garnol29394934, there are no safe ways to repair NTFS volumes from linux
<Hilikus> should i just kill mysqld?
<BePhantom_> could anyone help me make my via vt6102 ethernet work under jaunty?
<J_Litewski> lsusb lists the camera, I just want to be able to access the camera
<Garnol29394934> unop it s a laptop disk, so i have no chance. I need to use LiveCDs, cant i repair it using ubuntu?
<unop> Garnol29394934, there are no safe ways to repair NTFS volumes from linux
<Garnol29394934> unop why not?
<unop> Garnol29394934, because NTFS is a closed technology
<eglandon> wow ok uping from 8.04 to 9.04, big difference and alot better performance
<Garnol29394934> unop how can i try to repair NTFS?
<usr13> J_Litewski: What type of media does it contain?
<FiReSTaRT> elad`: the other issue was that installing the new xmms package just gives  you the engine and the command line player... couldn't dig up a good gui for it
<unop> Garnol29394934,  you can't from within linux .. ask the folk in ##windows
<J_Litewski> usr13, i'm not sure, Ubuntu doesn't list it as a removable device
<Zxcvb> J_Litewski: very few windows drivers will work in wine, you could try using gphoto2 though
<J_Litewski> and wine can't access it
<J_Litewski> ok
<MatthiasM> hi, I'm running Ubuntu 9.04 and every few days I have to reapply the keyboard settings
<Royall> Is there a channel for wolfram alpha?
<MatthiasM> most of the times the 3rd level selection doesn't work anymore
<usr13> J_Litewski: Does the Camera have a media disk? If so, remove it and place it in a USB card reader and plug it into a USB port on your computer.
<Zxcvb> J_Litewski: what is the camera again?
<xim_> is there a quick terminal command to move all the files in a recursive directory tree to the root of that tree?
<J_Litewski> Zxcvb, no, it's internal
<MatthiasM> I have german keyboard layout without dead keys
<xim_> something like # mv -r . .
<xim_> but theres no -r option
<Amorstus> What is the command to view system specs?
<Zxcvb> J_Litewski: no, what is the brand name and model number of the camera?
<G6> I've been searching for some docs on this all afternoon. Does anyone know of a guide on how to install postgresql-8.2 on Jaunty? I'd prefer to use apt-get as the files will be in the correct places for ubuntu. Do I have to change my sources.list ?
<unop> xim_,  find . -mindepth 2 -type f -exec mv -t . {} +    #untested
<jrib> xim_: just mv...
<scunizi> looking in users and groups I see a group named "saned" .. is that for xsane?
<jdu> xim_: find . -type f -exec mv {} + .             or something like that
<oenone1> how do i recover my jaunty
<J_Litewski> Zxcvb, it's called the "91379 Digital Camera" with the word Digital written on the front of it
<oenone1> help in recovering my jaunty
<Amorstus> What is the command to view system specs?
<xim_> unop: jdu: thanks!
<scunizi> Amorstus: sudo lshw
<Amorstus> thanks scunizi
<Hilikus> when i try to stop mysql it fails, but i don't see any errors in syslog or anywhere. how can i know what's the problem?
<dannyD1> Is anyone running amd64 9.04? I am trying to watch videos on www.livestream.com and I used to be able to on 32 bit version. I don't know if its me or if its a problem with 64-bit flash or what.
<Zxcvb> J_Litewski: does it have ptp or pictbridge support?
<usser> xim_, you need to move just the files? not directories right?
<usser> xim_, nvm
<J_Litewski> Zxcvb, most likely not, it's a 10 dollar camera
<oenone1> help in revoering my jaunty
<oenone1> please
<Zxcvb> J_Litewski: do you have the usb ids (vendor id and product id) from lsusb?
<oenone1> help in recovering my jaunty
<sandy_> Could I seriously mess things up if I install XP on this Ubuntu machine without repartitioning?
<dannyD1> oenone1: what happened? I an no expert but I can try to help
<myself> http://img.waffleimages.com/19185f76861864f83e1a467bca622cad77714a71/alscream7jl.gif
<oenone1> i seemed to mess up my xorg
<sebsebseb> sandy_: hi again :)
<J_Litewski> just a sec
<J_Litewski> Bus 002 Device 005: ID 0979:0227 Jeilin Technology Corp., Ltd <-- Zxcvb
<oenone1> that what after boot screen everything turned black
<jdu> sandy_: if you install windows after ubuntu, but want to keep both, windows will delete grub etc.  You will have to reinstall grub from a livecd and restore /boot/grub/menu.lst
<oenone1> @dannyD!
<G6> Does anyone know how to install postgresql-8.2 on Jaunty? I'd prefer to use apt-get as the files will be in the correct places for ubuntu. Do I have to change my sources.list ?
<unop> sandy_, you can't install XP on a partition that already houses linux - without formatting it first - so no
<sebsebseb> sandy_: yes you need to set up partitions for XP,  or it will just go over Ubuntu
<dannyD1> oenone1: oh, sorry I really don't know too much about xorg...did you change monitors or cards?
<oenone1> nope i didnt
<Zxcvb> J_Litewski: nothing listed, but install gphoto2 and run gphoto2 --auto-detect
<oenone1> i tried to update my drivers and this is the result
<dannyD1> oenone1: ah, so how did you go about updating?
<sandy_> is there a Ubuntu program that resizes the main partition in order to make room for a new partition?
<oenone1> i am willing to reinstall jaunty but there are files on my desktop that are important
<Zxcvb> J_Litewski: your camera only lets you delete the last picture taken, right?
<sebsebseb> unop:  it's a bit sad why she wants to have Windows as well really,   Itunes and Netflix Movie Player,   she should be able to virtual machine I think on there, but not sure how much RAM she has
<oenone1> can i still recover them ?
<jdu> sandy_: http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_linux_and_windows_xp_linux_installed_first.htm
<sebsebseb> sandy_: yes  the partition editor, but  you can possibily virtual machine your app anyway
<dannyD1> sandy_: yes, its in the synaptic
<dannyD1> sandy_: what seb said
<sebsebseb> dannyD1: well she can, as long as she has enough RAM
<sebsebseb> it seems
<oenone1> @dannyD1
<dannyD1> sebsebseb: of course
<sebsebseb> sandy_: are you on Ubuntu now or?
<dannyD1> oenone1: I don't think you need to reinstall.
<J_Litewski> stupid wireless
<Zxcvb> J_Litewski: you run gphoto2 --auto-detect from the terminal
<oenone1> @dannaD1: i am willing to reinstall jaunty but can i still recover the files on my desktop
<dannyD1> uhm, so how did you  update your drivers?
<oenone1> @dannyD1: what do i do then sir , to fix this
<sandy_> oh ok thanks for the advice...I just found what is more likely to be the real copy of xp that came with the computer.  Maybe that might work better.  I'll try virtualing again.
<dannyD1> oenone1: what type of card? Nvidia?
<Zxcvb> J_Litewski: does your camera only let you delete the last picture you took?
<oenone1> @dannyD1: ati radeon 4870
<sebsebseb> sandy_: let's find out how much RAM you have first,  and hopefuly someone else can help us understand the output of the command
<dannyD1> sandy_: My recommendation would be VirtualBox...just my 2c
<dannyD1> oenone1: and you downloaded the driver from their site or from synaptic?
<sebsebseb> sandy_: run  free in the terminal   and pastebin the output,  and hopefuly  someone else can  tell you how much RAM you have
<oenone1> from the asti website
<oenone1> ati
<oenone1> after that it went sour
<sebsebseb> unop: you can help with finding out how much RAM?
<oenone1> i think i messed up the xorg
<sandy_>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<sandy_> Mem:        636796     598652      38144          0     103584     241456
<sandy_> -/+ buffers/cache:     253612     383184
<sandy_> Swap:      1646620       4428    1642192
<FloodBot1> sandy_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> sandy_: well or that then
<sebsebseb> how much RAM does  sandy have?
<dannyD1> oenone1: I see. Well I know there is a way to do a "default" config for X but frankly I never had to do because Nvidia works so well
<sandy_> it looks like 640 mb was about right
<sandy_> sorry for the flood
<sebsebseb> sandy_: it gives the output in bytes or something, you understand it yourself?
<dannyD1> oenone1: do a little googling about how to modify your xorg.conf file and maybe your can figure out how to comment out your new video driver.
<maddhat> anyone know how to get a treadnet gigabit NIC working with server 9.04(64)?
<VolVE> hey all, I know this isn't strictly an Ubuntu question, but I'm unclear how multiple DNS servers work. As in, if I have a domain with entries in 1 DNS provider's servers, then I go and add a 2nd DNS provider and just plug in the same domain pointing to the same IPs, do I have to make each provider aware of the other provider? If not, how do they figure-out which DNS entries get used? :/
<Hilikus> can someone please tell me who's the owner of /var/run/mysqld in your system?
<oenone1> @dannyD1: can i still get the files on my desktop?
<Hilikus> can someone please tell me who's the owner of /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid in your system?
<dannyD1> oenone1: yes. You should be able to .
<oenone1> but i can get past the boot up screen
<sebsebseb> sandy_: ok  install Virtualbox,  you can  sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose  the open source version with no USB suppourt,  or get the one for Linux hosts with USB suppourt  from http://www.virtualbox.org
<dannyD1> X runs on top  of linux so there is nothing corrupted with the OS
<sandy_> sebsebseb: not really...but it looks like most of the RAM is used
<oenone1> adfter the ubuntu screen everything turns black
<lstarnes> Hilikus: mysql (group mysql)
<sebsebseb> sandy_: how old is the computer?
<sandy_> like 5 years
<spasticteapot> What program to I use to figure out my gateway and DNS server?
<dannyD1> oenone1: hold on let me test something because frankly I don't remember
<spasticteapot> Sort of like ipconfig?
<Hilikus> lstarnes thanks
<MatthiasM> sandy_: run "free -h" - and you can count cached memory as free memory
<sebsebseb> sandy_: do free -m and  give me the output,  I was asking about your RAM in another channel
<oenone1> ok
<kendrick> I have an ipod touch and I dont want the camera icon to show up on the desktop every time I plug it in. Is there a way I can disable the auto mounting of my ipod?
<dannyD1> oenone1: try doing a ctrl-alt-f1. That could get you to a linux prompt. Then you should be able to cp your files to a usb flash drive or something
<sandy_> 351 free with cache
<sebsebseb> sandy_: what about free -m ?
<MatthiasM> sandy_: that's also what I have on my box (512MB physical)
<sandy_> 1603 free with swap
<sebsebseb> MatthiasM: she has 512MB RAM?
<MatthiasM> looks like it
<oenone1> how do i do than ?
<comptroller> Hi - i have a question with subversion i am using on ubuntu
<sebsebseb> sandy_: run free -m as well
<oenone1> how do i do that
<dannyD1> oenone1: what the ctrl-alt-f1?
<oenone1> how do i cp my files
<oenone1> any comman that i shud know
<sandy_> Mem:           621        613          8          0        101        241      ......  it seems 241 is whats under cache
<sebsebseb> sandy_: what's the output for free -m ?
<MatthiasM> cp
<dannyD1> oenone1: cp {original file name and location} {new file name and location} ....what could be simpler
<comptroller> I am a newb - My question with subversion is that i can connect to a server and checkout files okay, and i can commit files okay; on the server side, the files show up as different versions when i do svn list --verbose; however, when i look at the files themselves on the server, they aren't changed
<MatthiasM> sandy_: that looks like 768 MB physical ram
<sebsebseb> sandy_: ok this looks good
<sebsebseb> sandy_: you should be able to virtual machine XP on there,  it might be a little slow though
<comptroller> Where are the committed svn files?
<MatthiasM> comptroller: server / repo
<sandy_> awesome...i'll have to give that a try....is virtualbox good and efficient?
<MatthiasM> yes
<dannyD1> sandy_: yes
<sebsebseb> sandy_: yes Virtualbox is very good
<lstarnes> comptroller: they're stored in a special format in the repo itself
<dannyD1> sandy_:  I use it to sync my Iphone
<comptroller> MatthiasM: okay, so if my repo was /home/svn/foo , and i imported /path/myproject into /home/svn/foo/myproject
<sebsebseb> sandy_: it's pretty straight forward nice graphical program,   but  when it comes to making virtual hard disk,  make sure it's expanding and you can pretty much put whatever size you want that is available. so 20GB would be sensible,  it's just the size the vm thinks it has
<sebsebseb> sandy_: that was dynamically expanding  which is default
<comptroller> then shouldn't i be able to see them in /home/svn/foo/myproject?
<MatthiasM> comptroller: not directly
<comptroller> I mean, should the /path/myproject that i imported - should these files be changing?
<oenone1> yikes
<comptroller> or rather, do i have to check out the whole project on the server that the code resides?
<AzizLight> is there any other programs similar to mysql gui tools available on ubuntu please? (especially a database management tool)
<dannyD1> so is there anyone running AMD64 who could try to go to a site to see if they can get the site to work. (and no its not pron)
<oenone1> @dannyD1: dont know whats the exact files name
<Flannel> AzizLight: The MySQL GUI tools are available
<oenone1> the only thing i know is that it is found on the desktop
<MatthiasM> comptroller: you should read the getting started of svn
<kendrick> How can i find the uuid of my ipod touch
<sebsebseb> sandy_: might have to  enable sound in the settings for the vm.   Should be quite a bit faster to install in there, than on an actsaul hard disk.   Any issues,  well  loads of people that can help with that on here, and there channel is #vbox
<dannyD1> oenone1: cp is a very powerful command with many wildcards. I am sure that you can figure it out. Google something like "unix command cp examples" and you should ge a lot of info
<AzizLight> Flannel: yeah I know that but I was asking if there was any alternatives..maybe a gui app that is more..minimalistic
<oenone1> @danny : thanks sir
<halberd> you mean options, not wildcards
<dannyD1> kendrick: maybe ls /dev/disk/by-id/ ...but thats just a guess
<comptroller> MatthiasM: I did read a bunch - I guess i'm just confused what happens when you 'import' a directory; i thought it just basically creates links to this directory, which serves as the main project that gets updated
<sandy_> sebsebseb: cool...thanx....any suggestion on base memory size?
<VCoolio> oenone1: "cd ~/Desktop" and then "ls" wil list contents of your Desktop
<dannyD1> oenone1: no problem
<sebsebseb> sandy_: oh you got it already?  leave that as default
<Flannel> AzizLight: ah, I'm sure there are.  Your best bet is to search the repos using synaptic.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<comptroller> MatthiasM: shouldn't i be seeing commited changes to the original directory that I imported?
<Flannel> AzizLight: search/browse
<sebsebseb> sandy_: if you want USB as I said before you get from site, if not the one from Ubuntu repo/server is fine
<AzizLight> Flannel: ok thanks, I will try to do that
<MatthiasM> comptroller: you have a repo, a working folder, and maybe other things
<sebsebseb> sandy_: leave the base memory as is
<MatthiasM> only the repo and the working folder gets changed by svn
<kendrick> dannyD1, thanks but it wasn't there do usb devices have UUIDs its registering as a camera and i'm just trying to figure out what to put in my fstab to set it to not auto mount
<comptroller> MatthiasM: oh okay, so the original folder i imported doens't matter
<ozzloy> bastidrazor, that doesn't show the files, just a description of the package.  thanks for the attention though
<comptroller> MatthiasM: so could i delete the original folder i imported, and the repo will be fine?
<MatthiasM> comptroller: I'm not 100% sure, because I normaly add files which are already in the working folder
<dannyD1> kendrick: oh..I just do the lowtech way and click unmount when the popup screen shows
<sandy_> FATAL: Could not read from the boot medium! System halted.
<sebsebseb> sandy_: ah yes
<sebsebseb> sandy_: you  need to tell it to use the CD
<MatthiasM> sandy_: from virtual box ?
<sebsebseb> sandy_: if  the first time wizard hasn't done it for you,  just  go to settings on the vm
<sebsebseb> sandy_: and change it there
<Pritesh> anybody is having problem connecting yahoo from Pidgin ?
<superuser2> Hello. I'm working for a nonprofit that refurbishes old computers and looking at how they could use Linux (much more efficient on old hardware). Installing a command-line-only Ubuntu system and then kdebase, firefox, and openoffice creates a perfect setup. My question is, how can I automate this, so that we don't have to type every command for every computer we set up?
<superuser2> It seems you have a choice between OEM and command-line system
<superuser2> is there a way to do both?
<sebsebseb> superuser2: I think  your question is a little advanced for most people in this channel,  also it would be good if  it wasn't just Ubuntu, but some other distros as well
<sandy_> sebsebseb: yep. vbox. should I mount it?
<evilGUI> Is there a better way to transfer music to a creative zen mosaic then gnomade? it keeps freezing my player when I try to transfer music at random :/
<sebsebseb> sandy_: yes mount the host drive thingey
<dannyD1> superuser2: you could make your distro
<sebsebseb> sandy_: in the settings
<superuser2> danny: how?
<dannyD1> superuser2: that would be a long conversation.
<dannyD1> try google "ubuntu make your own distro" and that should bring up some hits
<sebsebseb> sandy_: you need to tell it to use the CD drive in the VM settings
<dannyD1> superuser2: you might want to look to PuppyLinux. I think they have a super light weight distro that will run on most old computers
<sebsebseb> sandy_: which version did you get by the way?
<sebsebseb> sandy_: I  mean did you get from website or Ubuntu repo?
<sandy_> just the one that downloads easily off ubuntu 9.04
<sebsebseb> sandy_: ok that's the one that does not have USB suppourt
<sandy_> sebsebseb: so that wouldn't go over too well with this usb mouse huh
<sebsebseb> sandy_: yeah I guess not
<Rob235> is there a problem with installing crossover to a hidden directory in /home/usr/.cxoffice
<sebsebseb> sandy_: get from http://www.virtualbox.org for linux hosts.
<sebsebseb> sandy_: remove the one you installed
<SinDerEla> im using a 2002 I-Buddie with 9.04 and using USB mouse ok
<sandy_> sebsebseb: good thing you stopped me just in time....almost started installing xp heh
<sebsebseb> sandy_: well I mentioned that like 3 times regarding USB
<dannyD1> heh
<SinDerEla> i need accelerator drivers sis 630  anyone know where i can get it?
<_841|54C> haylo!!
<waffleman> i am running a mysql server on ubuntu and i can't access it externally, anyone know what is wrong?
<_841|54C> my new nick is great yes
<Euro> sebsebseb: hi
<_841|54C> i learnt linux so i converted my nick to 133+!
<Euro> bastidrazor:  hi again
<sebsebseb> Euro: hi
<evilGUI> I've been at this for a few hours anyone have this player?
<_841|54C> evilGUI: I DO
<_841|54C> harpreet_: hi
<idono_> Hello everyone. I have a question about the screen profiles. What does the number with a "!" mark with a red highlight mean?
<harpreet_> _841|54C: hi
<evilGUI> _841|54C: Really? how did you get it going?
<_841|54C> idono_: it means that it does not compile well
<Hilikus> does anyone know what this is? it's in my auth.log file
<kaybash> anyone know why.. gnomepanel fonts return to NON BOLD state when windows are minimized when the fonts are set to bold ?
<Hilikus> Jun 17 21:35:06 mazinger exim4: gethostby*.getanswer: asked for "mazinger.gateway.2wire.net IN AAAA", got type "A"
<kaybash> i cant set them to stay BOLD
<_841|54C> evilGUI: it got along like a gay cowboy gets on with a mare
<_841|54C> srs stuf!
<idono_> _841|54C: it means that what does not compile well?
<Euro> sebsebseb: remmber me :P ok im @ an issue,  I used GParted and made 4 primary partitions (Win XP - ntfs | win 7 - ntfs | a ext3 | Data partition fat32) i cant get ubuntu installed
<harpreet_> i created an iso from .avi files, will it run in dvd player if i burn it on dvd? cd, mp3 burning does not seem quite well in ubuntu
<_841|54C> idono_: if you need to ask that question, you are too much of a n00b to be of any significance. gtfo
<dannyD1> Hilikus: sounds like something to do with your router
<idono_> _841|54C: are we talking about GNU Screen?
<Dr_Willis> harpreet_:  how did you make it? i use 'devede' to generate a dvd-video disk from AVI files.
<sebsebseb> Euro: Fat32 data partition eww
<Euro> bastidrazor:  remmber me :P ok im @ an issue,  I used GParted and made 4 primary partitions (Win XP - ntfs | win 7 - ntfs | a ext3 | Data partition fat32) i cant get ubuntu installed
<harpreet_> Dr_Willis: same devede, it created an iso, now what do i do with that to make it playable in home dvd player?
<Dr_Willis> harpreet_:  i have no issues converting my mp3's to a audio-cd  (with using k3b normally)
<Euro> sebsebseb:  well its so i can place/read/write files from either Ubuntu or Windoews
<kaybash> anyone know how to make the gnome-panel fonts STAY bold ?
<Dr_Willis> harpreet_:  you can 'test' the iso with vlc or gmplayer   or just burn it to disk. and try it out.
<kaybash> is there a bug.. that they keep returning to non bold ?
<sebsebseb> Euro: yes, but you can with Ext3 as well  and the driver for Windows
<Dr_Willis> harpreet_:  i tend to 'test' mine in a player befor i burn them
<sebsebseb> Euro: Linux file systems are better than Windows
<sebsebseb> 's
<_841|54C> harpreet_: ubuntu does not work with DVDs or any other entertainment. Ubuntu is especially unsuitable for HIRSUTE SIKH-DESCENT GIRLS LIKE YOURSELF. so please get out, turbanhead terrorist
<harpreet_> Dr_Willis: so you mean i should just run iso on vlc?
<sebsebseb> Euro: change that Fat32 to Ext3 :)   also this data partition idea, can be instead of a seperate home,  which a lot of Linux users would use as the data partition
<sebsebseb> Euro: how big is  the Ext3 you made and the Fat32?
<PC-Ente> hey guys
<harpreet_> Dr_Willis: read _841 guy's comments and is there anyone to show him/her way?
<Dr_Willis> harpreet_:  run vlc.. drag/drop the iso on it. :)
<harpreet_> ! language | _841|54C
<ubottu> _841|54C: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sandy_> sebsebseb: how would i know if this is i386 or amd64?  I'm guessing its the first one.
<Euro> sebsebseb: fat32 is 40GB  and ext3 is 60
<sebsebseb> Euro: oh I know what you should do of course
<harpreet_> _841|54C: tu koi musla huna bhenchoda, teri ma di lun teri di
<_841|54C> harpreet_: shut up sikh wh0re
<Dr_Willis> I watch dvd's all the time in Ubuntu. they play better for me in Ubuntu then they do windows.
<kaybash> gnomepanel fonts dont stay bold.. anyone else experiencing this?
<kaybash> helllo ??/
<harpreet_> _841|54C: saliya mulia teri bhen da ghoosa
<sebsebseb> sandy_: yeah you will be 1386
<harpreet_> Dr_Willis: thank you, i'll try right now
<sandy_> thx
<_841|54C> harpreet_: SORRY I DONT UNDERSTAND MONKEY-LANGUAGES.
<harpreet_> _841|54C: teri main maa di de daoon lun bhenchoda
<_841|54C> lol
<sebsebseb> Euro: I currently have Ubuntu 9.04 with / as Ext4 :)  with home in it since I didn't tell it to use my old Ext3 one as home
<Dr_Willis> harpreet_:  devede can be a little quirky to get it going how you like :) but im not sure of any good alternatives to it.
<Dr_Willis> ANyone care to suggesst alternatives to 'DeVeDe' ?
<kaybash> FUCK
<_841|54C> !ops harpreet_ using foreign languages
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Euro> sebsebseb:  huh?
<Euro> kaybash dont speak english ?
<sebsebseb> Euro: I was thinking of a set up that might be pretty good for you
<harpreet_> hahaha _841|54C you are ignored son of a b1tch, sister fuker muslim bastard
<sebsebseb> !ops |  harpreet_
<ubottu> harpreet_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Dr_Willis> harpreet_:  dont feed the trolls
<Euro> sebsebseb:  ok well i already installed win XP and win 7 to the two NTFS partitions
<DBO> anyone else? :)
<zaccour> flash is laggy in a lot of videos. is it a bad linux port or is there some way to fix it?
<DBO> zaccour, what video card do you have?
<Dr_Willis> zaccour:  blame adobe. :)
<sebsebseb> Euro: let's explain Linux partitions to you
<zaccour> DBO, intel i think
<sebsebseb> Euro: by default Ubuntu  puts it all in /
<zaccour> Dr_Willis, blame adobe? ok
<sebsebseb> Euro: and people usaully have a swap as well
<Dr_Willis> intel makes a lot of differnt video cards/chipsets.. I will say my AAO flash works very well.
<sam_> hello :)
<DBO> zaccour, laptop?
<zaccour> DBO, yes, dell mini 9
<sebsebseb> Euro: ,but some people think it's a good idea to have a seperate home partition as well, which will be used for there data, but also program user data files
<DBO> zaccour, so how familiar are you with the command line?
<Euro> sebsebseb: yeah, tell me more
<zaccour> DBO, a little bit
<zaccour> DBO, i can copy/paste commands
<Dr_Willis> zaccour:  now i have heard of some intel drivers with that make/model netbook. You may want to check the ubuntu forums for that specifc device.  :) and pay attention to DBO  :)
<sebsebseb> Euro: all partitions  whatever the OS,  they have file systems, Ext3 is the default for Ubuntu and most other Linux distros at this time,   but Ext4 will replace that
<DBO> zaccour, can you please run sudo -s (this will give you a root prompt)
<sebsebseb> Euro: next version of Ubuntu uses Ext4 by default :)
<zaccour> DBO, ok
<DBO> zaccour, now type "lsmod | grep i915"
<DBO> is there any output?
 * SeaPhor is away: I'm prolly playing SplinterCell
<sebsebseb> Euro: you could use it now if you wanted for 9.04,  but  some people think it's not stable enough yet to use in Ubuntu and so on.   I think  /  in  Ext4 and  Home in Ext3 is a good set up for 9.04.  since the system will boot faster and such
<Hilikus> i found some access tries on my root account: User root from 202.99.122.132 not allowed because not listed in AllowUsers
<FrozenFire> I'm not sure if this is a Ubuntu or FireFox question, but how would I disable exiting applications with the Ctrl-Q shortcut? It's not in the Keyboard Shortcuts dialog.
<Hilikus> that allowUsers is in sshd right? sshd doesn't allow root logins by default
<DBO> Hilikus, ignore it, its cool
<Euro> sebsebseb:  ok now i am totasllly lost
<zaccour> DBO, i915                   65540  2
<zaccour> drm                    96296  3 i915
<sebsebseb> Euro: yes thought that might happen,  and so now the bot stuff :d
<kbrosnan> FrozenFire: possibly the keyconfig extension
<DBO> zaccour, cool, you're not stuck in psb hell =)
<FrozenFire> kbrosnan: Elaborate?
<sebsebseb> !swap > Euro
<ubottu> Euro, please see my private message
<zaccour> DBO, what do you mean?
<sebsebseb> !ext3 >  Euro
<DBO> zaccour, next lets see what happens if we lower your up_threshold
<Hilikus> DBO thing is i did enable root account so that i could su, but i think it's disabled in sshd. is there any risk?
<kbrosnan> FrozenFire: it is a firefox extension, allows for configuring keyboard shortcuts
<zaccour> DBO, why would i want to lower it?
<sebsebseb> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<DBO> Hilikus, no risk
<neom_> ppl...
<sebsebseb> Euro: how much RAM do you have?
<bucky> Hilikus: put sshd on a non standard port
<DBO> zaccour, lets your CPU scale up a bit quicker, its bad for your battery life but it will let us know if it might be tangentally related to the issue
<Euro> sebsebseb:  ok so i'll need to install fs-driver ?  i got 1GB ram :S
<zaccour> DBO, oh ok
<jennifer_> wer kann mir helfen mit ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !de |  jennifer_
<DasEi> !de
<ubottu> jennifer_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Hilikus> bucky there's no way from the port reply to know what daemon is listening?
<zaccour> DBO, how do i do that?
<sebsebseb> Euro: if going to share an Ext3 partition with Windows, you use that driver yes
<DBO> zaccour, you are still in a root prompt right?
<zaccour> DBO, yes
<behappy> can any one give me where can I download libglib2.0-dev ?
<DBO> (sorry for the delay, i was looking up the command)
<jennifer_> ich wollte was wissen wie man was danwoldet
<Pici> !de | jennifer_
<ubottu> jennifer_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<DBO> zaccour, echo -n 25 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/ondemand/up_threshold
<Euro> sebsebseb:  ok so them i should change my fat32 to ext3
<sebsebseb> Euro: Ext3 is only tempory
<zaccour> DBO, permission denied
<sebsebseb> Euro: next version of Ubuntu it's best to have  Ext3  replaced by Ext4 :)
<DBO> zaccour, sure you are in a root prompt?
<bucky> behappy: apt-get install libglib2.0-dev
<zaccour> DBO, i thought sudo and password gave me root prompt
<DBO> zaccour, run "whoami"
<DBO> does it say root?
<Euro> sebsebseb:  so... i should turn the ext3 that i have now to ext4, and the fat32 to ext4
<behappy> bucky, from source
<zaccour> it says my name
<DBO> zaccour, run "sudo -s"
<zaccour> DBO, it says my name
<sebsebseb> Euro: ok do this,   Ext3 data partition,  Ext3  / with /home in it,  or maybe use Ext4 for that
<DBO> then try the command I said above again
<bucky> behappy: http://www.gtk.org/  i guess
<zaccour> DBO, ok it did nothing really
<DBO> zaccour, good
<DBO> now see if your videos are better
 * SeaPhor is back (gone 00:07:32)
<bucky> behappy: or here http://packages.ubunut.com/jaunty/libglib2.0-dev
<ARMENIAN> when i vnc into my laptop with my desktop using xtightvncviewer I can control things but let's say i click something it shows up on the laptop but doesnt update on my desktop
<sebsebseb> Euro: or I have another idea, but then things get a bit complex etc
<ibmman> what is the command to grant read/write access in ubuntu is it chm od tw file
<zaccour> DBO, they are still laggy
<DBO> zaccour, sad day indeed, please post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log to pastebin
<sebsebseb> Euro: you can read and write to the Windows partition from Ubuntu anyway, as long as Windows shut it down properly
<Hilikus> what about this one
<Hilikus> reverse mapping checking getaddrinfo for static-ip-cr1901472859.cable.net.co [190.147.28.59] failed - POSSIBLE BREAK-IN
<Hilikus> ATTEMPT!
<FloodBot1> Hilikus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hilikus> what does that one mean?
<zaccour> DBO, post what?
<DBO> Hilikus, it is very common for bots to try to break it
<sebsebseb> sandy_: how's your VM going?
<DBO> zaccour, there is a file in /var/log/ called Xorg.0.log, I need you to upload that to pastebin so I can read it
<Hilikus> DBO i'm just surprised they have my ip address and i want to understand the message to know if i'm safe
<zaccour> DBO, how do i do that?
<sebsebseb> Euro: I guess use Ext3 for Ubuntu for now, then do a clean install of Ubuntu 9.10 when it's released and  use Ext4 for that
<Euro> sebsebseb:  dont mean to be a pirck or anything, buti am 100% lost, and your losing me more! lol,
<sebsebseb> Euro: you got to set up the partitions for Ubuntu
<ibmman> what is the command to read/write access a dir in ubuntu
<DBO> Hilikus, its called port scanning, basically they just check every IP they can
<ibmman> is it chm od tw name of dir?
<sebsebseb> Euro: use NTFS for your shared data partition if you like,  it dosn't matter that much, and  NTFS is better than Fat32
<DBO> zaccour, gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<DBO> zaccour, then go to pastebin.ca, post the file, and give me the link
<sebsebseb> Euro: plus then you don't have to  do anything with an Ext2/3 driver for Windows
<sebsebseb> Euro: in fact  that driver might not even work on Windows 7 yet
<DBO> zaccour, please be aware some information about your machine will be revealed to me, but no personal data should
<Euro> sebsebseb:  im on step 4 of 7 for instaling ubuntu now,
<Euro> sebsebseb:  so ubuntu see's and is able to read/write to an NTFS filesystem
<VCoolio> ibmman: chmod 775 filename makes it r/w/x for owner and group, r/x for world
<sebsebseb> Euro: ok   NTFS for your  data partition.  Ext3 for your  Ubuntu partition,  and  you might want to do a SWAP as well
<sebsebseb> Euro: yes as long as Windows was shutdown properly, Ubuntu will have no problem read and writing to an NTS partiton
<robert__> i'm back
<robert__> accidently x'd off
<sebsebseb> Euro: also you have much more control over the partitining using partition editor rather than manual  in the installer.  in fact what I  do is set up in partition editor first.  step  1.  then finnish it off with a format of the partitions and telling it what to use them as in the manual install
<robert__> i was zaccour, now it makes me not have it no big deal
<sebsebseb> Euro: system > administaration > partitition editor
<DBO> robert__, okay, did you hear what I told you?
<robert__> DBO, what is that again?
<DBO> robert__, , gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<DBO> robert__,, then go to pastebin.ca, post the file, and give me the link
<ajinkya> how do i open gmusicbrowser ?
<zopiac> can i change the CPU core a program is being used on? (preferably in gnome-system-monitor)
<LongbowSir> can someone help with a problem of a broken application?
<MellowDude> how long u two going to be home alone together
<ajinkya> i have latest ubuntu , i donno how 2 open gmusicbrowser ?
<robert__> DBO, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d77195292
<zopiac> ajinkya: can you open a terminal and type in gmusicbrowser?
<ajinkya> ok
<zopiac> ajinkya: i havent used that before, but it may work
<ajinkya> wta do i type ?
<DBO> robert__, cat /proc/mtrr and put that in pastebin for me
<zopiac> ajinkya: probably just "gmusicbrowser" w/o quotes
<ajinkya> kk
<Euro> ajinkya ALT+F2 type gmusic...**8
<sebsebseb> Euro: uh  I thought you hadn't used Linux before?
<zopiac> ah, yeah, alt+f2 would probably work as well :P i just never use it anymore
<Euro> sebsebseb:  i been on it for a week!
<robert__> DBO, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m21625413
<sebsebseb> Euro: well then why were you asking me how to install it? well  triple boot it
<ajinkya> i dont have it
<ajinkya> i m installing it
<sebsebseb> Euro: anyway now it's  like the dual boot instructions
<ajinkya> how install all softwares @ once ?
<sebsebseb> !dualboot |  Euro
<ubottu> Euro: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<TroN-0074> can somebody tell me how to gain access and manipulate a folder/file attributes?
<TroN-0074> it says I am not the owner and actually I am the root
<Euro> sebsebseb:  yeas because i am tripple booting it, on my other system i used Wubi installer
<DBO> robert__, thats not right...
<sebsebseb> Euro: oh dear Wubi
<DBO> robert__, what version of ubuntu are you on?
<sebsebseb> Euro: Wubi can go rather bad
<TroN-0074> some help will be highly appreciate it
<ajinkya> if i want to download all softwares at once , without typing sudo apy ...for each and every software ,how do i do it ?
<robert__> DBO, thats the command you typed
<sebsebseb> !permissions |  TroN-0074
<DBO> robert__, oh I know that, the output is unexpected
<ubottu> TroN-0074: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<DBO> robert__, you dont have nay write combining
<ARMENIAN> when i vnc into my laptop with my desktop using xtightvncviewer I can control things but let's say i click something it shows up on the laptop but doesnt update on my desktop
<TroN-0074> thank you
<Euro> sebsebseb:  but from the looks of it i think i am getting through i'm creating a use3rname for installation of ubuntu (step 5 of 7)
<sebsebseb> TroN-0074: no problem
<ajinkya> if i want to download all softwares at once , without typing sudo apy ...for each and every software ,how do i do it ?
<sebsebseb> Euro: I tried to explain partitining to you
<sebsebseb> Euro: you didn't seem to quite follow
<mrwes> heh
<sebsebseb> Euro: if you can understand the dualboot  bot link,   then you can probably figure out what to do for your triple boot
<legend2440> does anyone know which xchat /SET variable turns off logging so i dont see any of old conversations when i start xchat?
<robert__> DBO, 9.04
<ajinkya> if i want to download all softwares at once , without typing sudo apy ...for each and every software ,how do i do it ?
<robert__> DBO, its a netbook so i opted to use the array kernel
<MK13> ajinka: you can use the command 'sudo -i' to start a root terminal
<DBO> robert__, i am so sorry to leave you hanging hear, please google "mtrr script ubuntu", you need to get write combining enabled.  I can't help anymore right now =(
<robert__> its ok
<Euro> sebsebseb:  well i'm a bit stuborn and @ the momment i got nothing to lose
<robert__> -i can live with bad flash
<MK13> ajinkya, you can use the command 'sudo -i' to start a root terminal
<FiReSTaRT> elad`: hey i found another one that is supported and installs through apt or synaptic
<FiReSTaRT> elad`: audacious.. it supports winamp skins.. just dump'em into /usr/shares/audacious/skins
<elad`> Thanks. I'll try it.
<zopiac> ajinkya: you can type "sudo apt-get install packagename package2name" like that, ex. "sudo apt-get install gedit kate nano" and it will install all of those
<superuser2> Installed command line system from the alternate CD, then added kdebase, firefox, and openoffice.
<superuser2> Openoffice has no icons
<superuser2> Any ideas?
<VCoolio> ajinkya: you can make an alias in ~/.bashrc for "sudo apt-get install" if you mean that e.g. [[alias apy='sudo apt-get install']] then you can do apy gmusicbrowser and it will be processed as 'sudo apt-get install gmusicbrowser'
<elad`> But the skins aren't my problem. I care about it appending to the playlist when I click a file, not overwrite the playlist.
<dragon_> I moved from Jaunty 32-bit to Jaunty 64-bit recently, and Xorg's memory consumption went up from ~150MB to ~750MB. Any ideas?
<ajinkya> zopiac how do i find complete list of packages ?
<Gadu> I've got an old laptop with 8.04 and I can't, for the life of me, find the video memory size. lshw, lspci, and sysinfo list what it is (intel integrated graphics chipset) but not it's memory size
<FiReSTaRT> elad`: i just installed it, already put in a skin for sh*ts and giggles, populated the playlist and am about to download more :)
<FiReSTaRT> elad`: hang on.. lemme save the list that i have and i'll try.. if not, you can always drag/drop :P
<Gadu> graphic effects and 3d rendering work on the laptop
<FeasibilityStudy> Gadu: try adding the "-vv" flag to it.  You can even do "-vvvv"
<Gadu> to lspci?
<TroN-0074> I need to paste a file in this folder ¨/usr/share/pixmaps/splash/¨ how can gain access to it. it says Permission denied
<FeasibilityStudy> Gadu: any of them.  lspci -vvvv
<Gadu> ok
<Computer_Man> could someone tell me how to change my mouse cursor?
<bastidrazor> TroN-0074, use sudo cp
<Computer_Man> I can't seem to find it.
<FiReSTaRT> elad`: no go.. ill see if it can be configured though
<dragon_> Computer_Man: System > Preferences > Appearence...
<elad`> Thanks.
<TroN-0074> thanks bastidrazor do I just type that in terminal?
<MK13> Computer_Man, it is in appearance, then customize, then cursors i think
<FeasibilityStudy> TroN-0074: You can get service menu's that will allow you to right click on files and enter your password for root access.  That way you can copy and move stuff without needing the CLI
<xangua> does someone know if the update to fx 3.5 will be automatic or something ¿¿¿
<bastidrazor> TroN-0074, how are you trying to copy them now?
<ajinkya> how do i install plugins decoders for gmusicbrowser????????????????/
<TroN-0074> I was just doing a drag and drop
<Computer_Man> ok i found it.  antway to add to them?
<FiReSTaRT> elad`:  nope.. looks like you're s.o.l. on that count.. but in all honesty, i haven't found ONE player that i liked that had the append option
<FeasibilityStudy> ajinkya: Ubuntu forums ---> Multimedia and Video--> HOWTO
<buiutripa> the result of cat /proc/asound/oss/sndstat is http://pastebin.com/m4b44b2b1 and I need enable my microphone, can someone help-me?
<bastidrazor> TroN-0074, you'll need to open both nautilus instances with gksudo nautilus .. but be very careful .. you can destroy your system with the wrong actions
<TroN-0074> I typed sudo cp and I got this ¨cp: missing file operand
<TroN-0074> ¨
<elad`> FiReSTaRT, there's Winamp for Windows... Maybe I'll try to WINE it.
<MK13> Computer_Man, look on gnomelooks.org, I think they might be categorized as icons (they are saved in '~/.icons')
<ajinkya> how do i download decoders for gmusicbrowser  ?
<MK13> Computer_Man, my bad... it is http://www.gnome-look.org/
<Hilikus> hey i noticed that in /etc/security/access.conf you can control access from remote hosts. how can a remote host connect without sshd? i want to make sure that the only entry point i have is sshd
<Gadu> FeasibilityStudy: beautiful, thank you
<FeasibilityStudy> TroN-0074: sudo cp file1 location
<ajinkya> how do i download decoders for gmusicbrowser  ?
<FiReSTaRT> elad`: no idea.. used sonique in windows.. that was my fav even with the stability issues :P
<dragon_> Hilikus: there are several like rsh, telnet, ftp etc. But they are never installed by default
<dragon_> I moved from Jaunty 32-bit to Jaunty 64-bit recently, and Xorg's memory consumption went up from ~150MB to ~750MB. Any ideas?
<Hilikus> dragon_ and those all check /etc/security/access.conf ?
<TroN-0074> FeasibilityStudy should I type it like this sudo cp /usr/share/pixmaps/splash/  ?
<ajinkya> how do i download decoders for gmusicbrowser  ?
<TroN-0074> sorry guys I am new to ubuntu so I kind of need a walk through
<ajinkya> how do i download decoders for gmusicbrowser  ?
<ajinkya> pls guys anyone ?
<FeasibilityStudy> TroN-0074: change to the directory where the file is..for instance: cd /usr/share/pixmaps.   Then find the file to copy.  and do:  sudo cp file location --- where location is the location you want to copy it to
<dragon_> Hilikus: they can rely on any kind of authentication. If you want to make sure no unnecessary ports are open, run `sudo netstat -plunt`
<edmundo> Is there any official documentation about Ubuntu's initialization process?
<dragon_> !install | edmundo
<ubottu> edmundo: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<FeasibilityStudy> ajinkya --- Ubuntu Forums ---> Multimedia ---> multimedia guide is stickied
 * SeaPhor is away: I'm prolly playing SplinterCell
<FeasibilityStudy> TroN-0074: read here for some good basic info on how to move around and copy files from the terminal.  http://trinityhome.org/Home/index.php?wpid=56&front_id=12
<umanzor> Hello everyone. I'm trying to install 9.04 but I noticed a strange behavior, it is not detecting any Windows OS
<TroN-0074> thanks
<umanzor> As a matter of fact it only detects the drive, but it appears to be empty. Any idea what's going on ;-; ?
<edmundo> dragon_, what should I do with that?
<supreme> Hello I'm a Mac!
<edbian> umanzor: Are you using a live CD (booted into live ubuntu) ??
<pumpkinseed> is anyone here familiar with the Nintendo DS emulator for linux called iDeaS ? I'm wondering if anyone has gotten it working for Ubuntu 9.04 64bit
<umanzor> edbian: Yes, I'm currently on the live cd.
<MK13> umanzor: it reads my ntfs windows partitions (vista) fine
<J_Litewski> Zxcvb, gphoto2 doesn't auto-detect
<MK13> umanzor: does it give any errors while mounting?
<edbian> umanzor: What does gparted look like?  Does it show the partitions correctly?
<Zxcvb> J_Litewski: oh well, worth a try
<FeasibilityStudy> TroN-0074: This site might be better:  http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/cli.html
<TroN-0074> great thanks
<umanzor> MK13: I know, I've been able to install just fine previously. Let me try manually mounting it.
<pumpkinseed> is anyone here familiar with the Nintendo DS emulator for linux called iDeaS ? I'm wondering if anyone has gotten it working for Ubuntu 9.04 64bit
<zopiac> pumpkinseed: i havent tried but i can try :P
<MK13> umanzor, i know this is a low type solution, but are you sure it hasn't mounted to a dif mount point (if accessing directly from /media/*)
<pumpkinseed> zopiac: I would truly appreciate that
<umanzor> MK13: just did a mount -l and it isn't listed
<umanzor> MK13: If I do a ls on /dev/ I can see them though
<DasEi> umanzor : try sudo fdisk -l to see ntfs partis
<zopiac> pumpkinseed: where did you download it? ideasemu.org is only giving me an .htm file...
<john_> pumpkinseed, nah just install wine and download ideas or no$gba emulator for nds and you are good to go
<pumpkinseed> zopiac: the iDeaS website is http://www.ideasemu.org/
<john_> no need to reconfigure
<pumpkinseed> john_: good point
<zopiac> john_: do they work fine in wine?
<umanzor> Ok, I see them
<umanzor> just did a mount /dev/sda2 /media/windows
<MK13> umanzor, does it show it in dmesg?
<zopiac> pumpkinseed: the site isnt letting me downloading it...
 * SeaPhor is back (gone 00:08:39)
<MK13> umanzor, but does it show up in dmesg log as being detected on boot?
<pumpkinseed> zopiac: hmmm.... I am trying it through wine... let me see if that works
<umanzor> I do see sda 1 through 5 (some ntfs partitions I have, sda2 is the windows partition)
<john_> pumpkinseed,  zopiac yup! my sister is playing suikoden tierkreis on no$gba and ffrevenant
<ARMENIAN> when i vnc into my laptop with my desktop using xtightvncviewer I can control things but let's say i click something it shows up on the laptop but doesnt update on my desktop
<john_> on top of wine
<umanzor> but for some reason they are not mounted and the installer is not detecting windows
<pumpkinseed> john_ NICE! I played Suikoden when I was young.... I loved the first and second ones
<john_> yeh! hoho for mcdohl
<john_> and luca blight is gay
<zopiac> pumpkinseed: weird...the download that the site gives me is a .tar.html file.... i rename it to a .tar.bz2 and it works :P
<zopiac> pumpkinseed: havent tried starting it up tho yet
<pumpkinseed> strange!
<p1> Hey there, Squid query on 9.94 -  I have a desktop machine that doubles as my server / gateway. I have to restart squid manually every time I boot. Q - Does anyone know why this is ? thx
<MK13> umanzor, why does the installer need to see windows? (grub)?
<TroN-0074> what am I doing wrong here ¨cp/desktop/splash1.png/usr/share/pixmaps/splash¨: command not found
<john_> put a space before cp and /
<umanzor> MK13: exactly, im afraid i might run into a bigger complication if grub doesnt add windows
<edbian> TroN-0074: spece between cp and the file : "cp /desktop/splash1.png...
<TroN-0074> thanks
<bastidrazor> TroN-0074, sudo cp ~/Desktop/splash1.png /usr/share/pixmaps/splash   is the way it should look
<john_> as bastid_raZor  said
<p1> O.k. does anyone know a good place to chat about squid ?
<john_> try /etc/init.d/squid restart
<brenda_> can someone please help me? my main pc has ubuntu on it, the lastest and just a few mins ago everything got dull so i restarted it, now when it's loading ubuntu it comes up with this busy box thing
<brenda_> what do i do?
<brenda_> (initramfs)
<TroN-0074> Ohh man why it has to be soooooo difficult
<john_> after that issue a squid -k reconfigure
<john_> i think
<brenda_> me?
<knasto> I'm you guys are familiar with all the different firefox plugins for playing video. What is your favorite video plugin for quicktime files? (totem isn't working well for me)
<ARMENIAN> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o63lZQnvsKA
<zopiac> pumpkinseed: i booted up Pokemon Platinum (being on the top of the list on the download site :P ) perfectly
<DasEi>  brenda_:sorry for me being dizzy right now; google update initramfs
<john_> to see if squid is actually running issue ps -e | grep squid
<p1> thx john - I'll have a look at squid -k. I do the restart, but I'm trying to avoid that. I think I need to tell it to refresh itself somehow thx.
<ARMENIAN> ;P oops my mistake
<steph291> hi guys
<john_> pl i think you shud look here gksudo gedit /etc/squid/squid.conf
<Dreamglider> how can i rename file extentions of all files in a directory ?
<steph291> mv ./* ./*.youextensionhere
<rusellcom> hello
<Hilikus> how can i search for an installed package?
<steph291> when you are located in the directory
<nellmathew> the folks in #conky seem "busy".. but anyone who's used conky: how come when i have the "window" aligned to the top right.. and i click on it, it selects from the left of my screen to where i clicked? is that a bug? or did i not include something in my script?
<edmundo> Hilikus, dpkg -l | grep ^i | grep package_name
<edbian> nellmathew: Look at man conky for a full list of the configuration options.  If I remember correctly there are multiple options that combine to place the conky window
<Hilikus> there's no way without grep????
<bill-e1> volume_exclude_list
<Computer_Man> thank you
<edmundo> I don't know any one without grep
<FrozenFire> How exactly do I install mono? When I apt-get install it, it says it's referred to by another package, but not available.
<bill-e1> Netbook launcher question: I'm trying to exclude some partitions from being displayed in the right panel but either I'm not putting the exclude list in the right place or it doesnt work. they say the exclude list goes in the /apps/netbook-launcher dir but there isnt one.  I created it in a couple of places but no go.  any suggestions?
<knasto> anybody? best quicktime plugin for firefox?
<pumpkinseed> I got iDeaS to run through wine, but its not loading any roms
<zopiac> pumpkinseed: its working fine for me
<christopher_> anyone know of a good image batch converter for ubuntu
<zopiac> pumpkinseed: havent even tried it with wine yet
<pumpkinseed> oh, you got it working in ubuntu proper?
<zopiac> pumpkinseed: of course, im using onboard graphics, so im getting no decent framerate, but... :P
<pumpkinseed> thats what I originally wanted to do
<pumpkinseed> lol
<zopiac> pumpkinseed: yeah, i downloaded it, extracted it, and ran it
<bill-e1> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<myxo> Does anyone here have any experience setting up EQEmu on Linux? I have a question about what the equivalent step would be in Linux to the Windows step of changing the launch path to "C:\Program Files\Everquest\eqgame.exe" patchme
<pumpkinseed> are you in 32bit 9.04 or 64 bit?
<zopiac> 64
<myxo> I can't seem to create such a path as that on Linux
<TroN-0074> will Startup-Manager be labeled differently in ubuntu 8.04 under System > Administration ? I cant find it
<edbian> myxo: Are you trying to make a shortcut to the game on your desktop?
<myxo> edbian yes, to play without patching its required to create a shortcut that gets around patching (in a windows environment)
<edbian> myxo: Are you trying to make a linux shortcut or a windows shortcut.  What is patching?  (I'll try to help but if it seems like I don't know enough let me know and I will leave you alone:) )
<myxo> edbian i don't want to be left alone =p
<myxo> edbian i will explain all night if i must, its not a hassle
<edbian> myxo: See my personal message?
<k1101> hollo,Who after LFS?please
<K-Rich> anyone else having issues with pidgin and yahoo tnight?
<randall> K-Rich YES lol
<K-Rich> tonight?
<randall> K-Rich it has been bugging out for the past 24 hrs
<randall> K-Rich but only yahoo lol
<K-Rich> okay
<rwlove_> Hello, I was hoping that someone might be able to help me with an unrecognized SSD on jaunty...
<K-Rich> my old lady thought she was trippin lol
<rwlove_> lsscsi shows it, but not fdisk or the partitioner
<rwlove_> 8.10 didn't have a problem
<perceptus> How can I close all instances of a file?
<akahn_> Hi, I'm trying to use unetbootin to put Ubuntu on a USB drive. Do I need to partition it before doing that or does unetbootin just overwrite every thing on the drive so i don't need to worry about it?
<randall> preceptus, reboot?
<K-Rich> can you read any other cards?
<perceptus> randall, I would like to do it without a reboot if possible.
<randall> preceptus, are you having trouble figuring out what has the file open?
<perceptus> Yeah, I have no clue what has the file open. tried to open a text file with vi and got a warning that it was already open.
<randall> preceptus, is it a config file or an exec or txt?
<riegersn> im running an ubuntu cli system and can only get audio when root. am i maybe not in the right group or something ?
<perceptus> its a conf file
<fumanchu182> I have been running around for the past 4 hours on the forums reading flash audio and firefox.  Has anyone else solved this issue?
<randall> preceptus, maybe the program its for is having issues?
<rwlove_> perceptus, I could be wrong, but try lsof
<randall> I am running Ubuntu 9.04, and have Samba installed, mounted my external hard drive, and added it as a shared folder in the samba config file. For some reason I still can't write to it.
<fumanchu182> randall: I had that issue once, is it ntfs?
<fumanchu182> or a fat32 partition?
<randall> fumanchu182, thats a good question...
<fumanchu182> are you using knome or kde?
<fumanchu182> err gnome
<rwlove_> randall, what are the permissions on the directory?
<rwlove_> randall, just from the command line you might want to check if users can write to it.
<fumanchu182> that's also a good point it could be 644 or 440 which means you won't be able to write to it
<TroN-0074> can somebody please tell me how to bring up Startup Manager in ubuntu 8.04
<brenda_> my pc just crashed so i restarted it and it will not boot up...
<tripppy> what command do i use to check to see the USB IR dongle im using?
<randall> rwlove_, i tried to set permissions via chmod but it failed
<randall> fumanchu182, no gui
<brenda_> i get to grub, load linux, it shows the ubuntu spash then loads easybox and says (initramfs)
<fumanchu182> hardcore man
<brenda_> what is wrong and how can i fix it tonight?
<randall> fumanchu182, ubuntu server ftw
<brenda_> please help
<fumanchu182> just do ls -al on the mount point and tell use the permissions
<randall> fumanchu182, when i tried to sudo chmod it said operation not permitted
<randall> we should help brenda_ lol
<rwlove_> TroN-0074, System->Preferences->Startup Applications is what you want, I think
<squeak> Anyone help me I have had no luck getting samba too share between this computer and my windows machine
<fumanchu182> ihave no idea about initramfs
<randall> brenda_ so what specifically is your problem?
<randall> squeak, i can help
<fumanchu182> i am going to assume "init ram filesystem" is what the command is doing
<zopiac> squeak: i use smb4k to use shares, and it works fine
<randall> squeak, im in the middle of setting up samba too
<squeak> randall, ahh coool
<randall> squeak, windows xp or vista?
<rwlove_> randall, is it possible that the root partition of your second disk was mounted read-only?
<Nate_> hello
<squeak> xp
<TroN-0074> thanks rwlove that wasnt what I was looking for though
<rwlove_> randall, can you write to any where else on the disk?
<rwlove_> k
<zopiac> squeak: im not sure what it is listed as in the add/remove, but sudo apt-get install smb4k would work. synaptics might have it listed as such, too
<rwlove_> sry
<brenda_> when i try to start my computer it loads as if its going to start ubuntu but comes up with error something not found and then busybox and a command prompt with (initramfs)
<squeak> randall, xp
<rwlove_> brenda_, we'd need to know what it says it's missing
<riegersn> im running an ubuntu cli system and can only get audio when root. am i maybe not in the right group or something ?
<Nate_> anyone know how to ID a processor in linux?
<squeak> zopiac, yeah but doesn't that mean I would have too install something kde and that wouldn't really help sharing my linux folder with my xp would it?
<rwlove_> brenda_, a quick option is that when you boot to select an older kernel
<brenda_> i have, i've tried all 3
<brenda_> it worked fine for years until today
<rwlove_> Nate_, cat /proc/cpuinfo might help
<zopiac> squeak: dunno, but it has worked for me :P
<Nate_> I need to know whether or not I have a athlon palomino or thoroughbred
<halberd> riegersn, you can add yourself to group audio
<halberd> riegersn, edit /etc/group and add yourself to the line that says audio
<halberd> after the 3rd colon in that line
<Nate_> shoot
<halberd> riegersn, also you can use the command "groups" to see the groups you are in
<rwlove_> Nate_, dmidecode will tell you about the mobo... I don't know about AMD stuff, but maybe the socket on the mobo might be a clue
<brenda_> im willing to pay anyone who can help me fix this, i can't reinstall the os, i'm cd drive less
<YeTr2> halberd: `id`
<rwlove_> brenda_, did you read what I wrote?
<Nate_> Yeah I got the processor info now, but I was hoping there was something like CPU-Z for linux
<brenda_> to many post and i'm shorta new to this
<brenda_> what did you say?
<halberd> yes, id gives you more information YeTr2 , groups works fine though
<rwlove_> just read up in the history
<brenda_> i've tried that
<brenda_> but still get the same thing with busybox
<m4tth3vv> how do you get a cloak on for irc? in konversation
<m4tth3vv> so that your IP is hidden
<rwlove_> brenda_, we would need to know what it says it's missing before busybox
<rwlove_> brenda_, do you know if you get to the grub menu?
<zopiac> brenda_: bootable flash drive? can replaces cds nicely. you could install the OS with it
<elad`> I've got a problem. I've implemented a game, used wx for the GUI. If I make the computer play against itself, the logic of the program goes into a couple of seconds of activity, during which a lot of orders to the GUI to change things are sent, but none of them become apparent until the logic ends, resulting in the program appearing to have been stuck, as well as the flow of the game not being visible, since only the final outcome is seen
<elad`> . Help?
<fumanchu182> nate you can do cat /proc/cpuinfo
<fumanchu182> that should give you all the info you will ever need
<brenda_> brb let me go look to see what it says
<randall> m4tth3vv, connect via proxy
<elad`> I'll resend, since my question got trunctated.
<ctmjr> m4tth3vv:  you might ask in #ops
<m4tth3vv> thanks
<elad`> I've got a problem. I've implemented a game, used wx for the GUI. If I make the computer play against itself, the logic of the program goes into a couple of seconds of activity, during which a lot of orders to the GUI to change things are sent, but none of
<elad`> them become apparent until the logic ends, resulting in the program appearing to have been stuck, as well as the flow of the game not being visible, since only the final outcome is seen. Help?
<FeasibilityStudy> elad this is not a coding channel
<elad`> Shit, wrong channel...
<elad`> Sorry.
<Ahadiel> elad`, try the appropriate #language channel
<rwlove_> I have a pretty technical question about my SSD not showing up in the jaunty installer... is this the right channel, or is there a more low level one?
<Ahadiel> elad`, But you probably need to redraw the window/widgets during the "game flow"
<zopiac> Ahadiel: i was actually expecting someone to say something about "appropriate language" but "appropriate #language" kinda works :P
<elad`> Ahadiel, I assumed as much, but I don't know how. Calling refresh on anything didn't work.
<brenda_> ok
<brenda_> it syas
<brenda_> target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init no init found try passing init=bootang
<n2diy> rwlove_: I don't know what an SSD is, but there is always #ubuntu-kernel?
<fumanchu182> solid state drive
<rwlove_> n2diy, oh cool... that's probably what I'm looking for
<riegersn> halberd, that was it thank you very much
<rwlove_> n2diy, SSD == Solid State Drive
<zaccour> how do i register an irc nickname?
<halberd> np
<YeTr2> brenda_'s filesystem is gone?
<LONGCAT> is there some adquate software to do things like visio?
<n2diy> rwlove_: duh, thanks.
<fumanchu182> "/msg nickserv register"
<rwlove_> n2diy, unfortunately only one person in ubuntu-kernel
<zaccour> how do i register an irc nickname?
<LONGCAT> /msg nickserv help
<zaccour> huh?
<n2diy> rwlove_: just you!?
<zaccour> that don't make sense
<LONGCAT> type that
<brenda_> ?
<LONGCAT> ah whatever
<brenda_> do what?
<fumanchu182> so i can get audio on every single app inside ubuntu on gnome except flash
<rwlove_> n2diy, no one other guy, must be the room moderator and is likely AFK
<fumanchu182> i have done the DSP trick in firefox
<zaccour> REGISTER
<n2diy> rwlove_: did I spell kernel correctly?
<fumanchu182> removed pulseadio
<moDumass> hey all, im trying to install java in ubuntu so that i can go to a site that needs it, and i seem to be missing a step here
<rwlove_> rwlove_, yes
<rwlove_> lol
<fumanchu182> and even went sofar as to write my own asound file
<rwlove_> n2diy, yes!
<shunobies> Anyone know a good site to start reading to readjust came from windows xp to ubuntu and It's like leaving earth to enter space
<fumanchu182> ubuntu.com?
<fumanchu182> :)
<squeak> randall, how goes the samba install?
<rwlove_> shunobies, what are your interests?
<shunobies> ok wasn't sure if there were any specific sites for newbies like me
<zaccour> how do i register an irc nickname?
<shunobies> I want to run an apache/mysql server
<fumanchu182> services httpd start
<rwlove_> shunobies, ok. google search for "LAMP"
<fumanchu182> services mysqld start
<fumanchu182> yeah
<shunobies> i was running on in windows but it was such a pain to update and keep running it would always have problems
<n2diy> rwlove_: I have 108 users in #ubuntu-kernel!
<fumanchu182> n2diy: netsplit?
<zopiac> shunobies: just remember: this 'space' is friendly, you just have to make sure you know what you are doing :) there is a nice amount of documentation on the web, also ubuntuforums.org and of course this IRC if you need to ask questions
<rwlove_> shunobies, "Linux Apache MySQL Perl"
<caffeinated> hello all :)
<rwlove_> n2diy, oh, I clicked on your link
<shunobies> rwlove, thank you
<bill-e1> zaccour: you've been given the answer 3 times, here it is again,  type /msg nickserv register password email
<brenda_> target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init no init found try passing init=bootang
<n2diy> fumanchu182: whoops, I joined kernel, not ubuntu kernel.
<fumanchu182> has anyone else solved the flash 10 audio issue
<fumanchu182> lol
<veelaze> Hey everyone; im new to all of this. Im really tempted to install Ubuntu as a second OS. What are it's advantages? Why is it so good?
<zopiac> fumanchu182: there is an issue?
<rwlove_> n2diy, what server are you on?
<fumanchu182> veelaze you ahve 1298 reasons alone in here
<fumanchu182> zopiac: i can't hear audio and it is only with flash
<zopiac> veelaze: as in all Linuxes, it is extremely versatile
<rwlove_> n2diy, when I click your link I go to a room with only me in it
<fumanchu182> rythymbox, video player everything works fine
<fumanchu182> just no audio with firefox and flash
<fumanchu182> it is driving me nuts cause then to view videos for work i have to go back into vista and then there i get tempted to play Warcraft and then not even get my work done...
<n2diy> rwlove_: ubuntu's servers, I joined #ubuntu-kernel, and have 68 users there.
<veelaze> Okay.. so if i install it; will i have to install drivers and stuff?
<tripppy> veelaze: you can install ubuntu inside windows without affecting your install, ubuntu is good cause it just works.
<veelaze> how do i do that?
<tripppy> veelaze: no. should find them all automatically
<rwlove_> n2diy, lol I have no idea what I'm doing wrong... on FreeNode I found a channel with like 80 members
<zaccour> ok cool
<fumanchu182> veelaze: some drivers are ready to roll right out of the box with ubuntu, sometimes you may have to install restricted drivers ubuntu may not support
<zaccour> thanks
<zaccour> registered now
<rwlove_> n2diy, but on ubuntu server I can't seem to go to the right room
<zopiac> fumanchu182: hmm, never noticed that until now :P
<fumanchu182> congrats zaccour
<fumanchu182> that you don't have audio with flash?
<fumanchu182> hehe
<zopiac> fumanchu182: oh wait that clip just didnt have audio anyways...yeah, it works for me :P
<zaccour> man adobe sure ported flash poorly to linux, they should be ashamed and fix it
<rwlove_> n2diy, dunno what happened but I'm in the room now
<fumanchu182> zaccour: with any non OS files we are at the mercy and whims of the great magnet
<lee_> How Do I reinstate the crtl plus backspace I really need this function for setting up my PS3
<fumanchu182> zopiac: you are an evil man :)
<zopiac> >:D
<zaccour> fumanchu182, what you mean whims and great magnet?
<fumanchu182> zaccour: it is a reference from hunter thompson
<zopiac> fumanchu182: what OS exactly? 9.04 32bit?
<fumanchu182> it means we are not in control of it
<fumanchu182> yeah
<zopiac> im working on 64bit if that might make a difference
<fumanchu182> running on an xps420 video/audio via ati hdmi to my panasonic plasma hdtv
<fumanchu182> i would blame ati
<DasEi> brenda : found help already ?
<fumanchu182> but the audio works everywhere else
<zaccour> is 64 bit ubuntu required to use more than 3 gig ram? just curious
<fumanchu182> no
<fumanchu182> but 32 bit will not address that memory
<fumanchu182> so therefore a waste
<zaccour> fumanchu182, why won't it?
<VolVE> So I just added a 2nd IP as eth0:0 in Ubuntu 9.04, rebooted, and now when I use sudo I get a warning of "sudo: unable to resolve host (none)" :/
<saiki> my 32bit reads Memory: 3024 MB
<fumanchu182> there are not enough bits in 32 bits to calculate all the memory spaces
<tripppy> get ubuntu iso. the newest one. 9.04, whack the cd into your computer and it will ask if you want to install the safe way
<Gsxr> Can someone please tell me why pidgin won't connect to yahoo? I reformatted and now pidgin just says connecting and that's it?
<dtcrshr> someone into hydrogen?
<fumanchu182> gsxr i would uninstall and reinstall it
<zaccour> Gsxr, yahoo is updating their servers and its supposed to be fixed between tonight and sunday
<fumanchu182> oh nevermind then
<fumanchu182> ignore me
<Gsxr> K thx
<zaccour> Gsxr, yw. i read that in the topic part of #pidgin
<zopiac> zaccour: a 32bit OS does not have enough bitspace to read more than about 3.2 gb of ram, but technically a 64bit OS can read 1.7 exabytes of ram. which is a LOT (or 17 eb)
<Gsxr> be nice, if I could get this gforce 5500 fx card working as well but I don't think nvidia supports it like it stats
<fumanchu182> i wan't to just throw my damn box across the room, not having flash audio is mind numbingly painful
<Gsxr> zaccour: k thx
<zaccour> zopiac, does 64 bit have limits? as in can it use 100 gig ram if available?
<DasEi> brenda_ : found help already ?
<sam_> fumanchu182:  are you on 64bit?
<fumanchu182> no 32 bit
<sam_> i had similar problem to you sound on desktop just not on flash
<fumanchu182> are there packages on 64 bit that enable audio?
<fumanchu182> yeah i get sound everywhere but flash
<zopiac> zaccour: yes, up to 1.7 or 17 exabytes or something. but, having that much ram will probably not be achieved in the next few decades :P 100gb, if accessable, is potential
<fumanchu182> i have tried almost all solutions on the forums
<sam_> erm trying to think what i did to fix it
<fumanchu182> and nada
<fumanchu182> the only thing i haven't done is gnash yet
<sam_> always the same i am very new myself :D
<fumanchu182> lemme give that whirl real fast
<zaccour> zopiac, whats exabytes?
<myself> i am myself, and I am new too :)
<sam_> nice one myself :P
<zopiac> zaccour: way past gigabytes, and terrabytes....i could look it up real quick
<racecar56> what is the best pci video card that works with ubuntu server? i want just plain vga like
<meoblast001> Failed to satisfy all dependencies... broken cache.. how do i fix that
<lee_> how do i reinstate crtl+backspace so i can corect my ps3 video settings?
<zopiac> zaccour: it is equivalent to 1,000,000,000 gigabytes "In principle, the 64-bit microprocessors found in many computers can address up to 16 exabytes of memory."
<fumanchu182> lee you have ubuntu on ps3?
<zaccour> zopiac, wow thats insane
<lee_> yes
<zopiac> zaccour: i know. i want that much RAM :D
<racecar56> does practically every video card work for ubuntu server?
<zaccour> me too
<zopiac> lee_: can you not use ctrl+alt+f1 to go to a terminal to do it?
<zaccour> zopiac, me too
<lee_> hmm just a sec
<meoblast001> racecar56: yes
<fumanchu182> sudo dontzap --enable
<racecar56> meoblast001, thanks
<myself> whats a command to see how long you've had ubuntu installed
<zopiac> myself: a calender? lol idk
<meoblast001> how do you fix a broken DPKG cache?
<DasEi>  fumanchu182:are you using alsamixer ?
<zaccour> how do i access irc chats with pidgin?
<fumanchu182> i have it enabled
<fumanchu182> i can bring it up in terminal
<fumanchu182> │ Card: HDA ATI HDMI                                                                                                                                       │
<fumanchu182> │ Chip: ATI ATI R6xx HDMI                                                                                                                                  │
<fumanchu182> │ View: [Playback] Capture  All                                                                                                                            │
<fumanchu182> │ Item: IEC958
<halberd> myself, try emacs /var/log/dmesg.x.gz, where you replace x with the largest number where there's a file
<FloodBot1> fumanchu182: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fumanchu182> those are my options
<fumanchu182> hmm i think i just pissed off floodbot1
<halberd> myself, that will show you the oldest boot log that you have
<DasEi> !who |  fumanchu182:using alsa or other soundsystem ?
<ubottu> fumanchu182:using alsa or other soundsystem ?: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<myself> wait i'm confused
<myself> halbewrd
<myself> what do i replace?
<fumanchu182> DasEi: i am using alsa
<halberd> myself, type emacs /var/log/dmesg.  and then press tab a few times until it gives you some options
<halberd> they will look like /var/log/dmesg.4.gz
<halberd> then type in the one of those options that has the highest number (in this case 4)
<myself> hehe im downloading emacs
<halberd> myself you don't have to do that, you can use your favorite text editor
<fumanchu182> i also have gnome-alsamixer so i dont' always have to do it from a terminal, all sliders are at their max
<halberd> emacs is just a text editor
<myself> well its too late now
<DasEi>  fumanchu182:ubuntu-restricted-extras installed (also flashplugin-nonfree and flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound ) ?
<myself> im dowloading it >:)
<halberd> myself, it might be just /var/log/dmesg or /var/log/dmesg.0, depending on how long you've had ubuntu installed
<halberd> in my case it's /var/log/dmesg.4.gz
<myself> can i just go into the directory
<myself> and look at the files
<halberd> look at them with a text editor
<halberd> or with less
<fumanchu182> Dasei: ubuntu restricted extras is not
<halberd> don't cat them
<halberd> because they are compressed
<fumanchu182> DasEi: let me install the package and see what happens.
<myself> dmesg.4.gz is the biggest dmesg
<martincasc> hi everybody
<myself> do i look at that one
<DasEi>  fumanchu182:do so and also check alsamixers speaker icons (above sliders, master and pcm) to be green
<DasEi> do*
<halberd> well pick the highest number
<martincasc> i have 1 question
<halberd> and look at it
<halberd> and in the first few lines it will give you a date
<martincasc> gnome do or awn?
<halberd> which is the time of your first boot
<myself> Apr 17 01:57:59 UTC 2009
<FiReSTaRT> !ask | martincasc
<ubottu> martincasc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<halberd> so there you are
<realsifo> hello
<realsifo> how to load usbserial modem in ubuntu 9.04 kernel 2.6.28.13?
<fumanchu182> DasEi: package installed no audio still, now in my gnome-alsamixer there are no checkboxes above the channels
<auntieNeo> what's a good pasting utility that's in ubuntu's package manager? wgetpaste isn't there
<auntieNeo> also, nopaste died :(
<DasEi>  fumanchu182:there should me symbols showing speakers, you can click 'em
<randall> why does "sudo chown myusrname:myursname" result with "operation not permitted???
<Ziber> you have to change ownership of something...
<Ziber> like a file, a directory, etc.
<auntieNeo> randall: you might not be in the sudo group or it might not be configured to allow you
<lee_> eh, I was able to change the resolution but I couldn't figure out how to get back into the window to chck onit instead Some od reason it shut down
<fumanchu182> DasEi: lemme show you a screencap of my alsamixer
<auntieNeo> and yeah, you need a file name at the end :P
<lstarnes> randall: do you have the right file?
<student> 安
<randall> auntiNeo im the only user on the machine
<realsifo> any one could help me?
<student> 哈哈
<BePhantom> hi, does anyone know how to make a Via VT6102 Rhine 2 work in jaunty?
<student> love
<auntieNeo> randall: you have to add a file or directory name to the end of your command
<DasEi> !cn | student
<ubottu> student: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<randall> auntieNeo, right, but it says operation not permitted
<lee_> so after I reset resolution how do I exit with out shutting down , eh what is the propper comand
<racecar56> is a Dell 97885 S3 Trio 1MB a good video card for the server?
<randall> "sudo chown randall:randall /media/storage
<Ziber> randall: are you in /etc/sudoers?
<racecar56> yes it's old, yes it's pci, just want something to see the command line and thats all
<randall> Ziber, yes
<auntieNeo> 1;2ìì
<auntieNeo> damn you OS X
<realsifo> i update my kernel to 2.6.28.13 but i could load my usb serial modem
<randall> I am trying to get network access to my storage drive
<auntieNeo> randall: is this a FAT filesystem per chance?
<randall> auntiNeo, i have been trying to figure that out
<fumanchu182> DasEi: http://bayimg.com/eABmkaACe
<realsifo> could'nt i mean
<racecar56> is 1mb enough video memory for the command line
<jon5001> hello, i am using 8.10 on a dell inspiron 9300 and my scroll function of the touchpad stopped working.  gsynaptics and xorg seem to be set properly and i know the touchpad works fine becuase i booted from cd to test it and it worked.  help!!!
<auntieNeo> randall: use the "mount" command without any arguments to find out
<randall> auntieNeo, vfat
<auntieNeo> randall: what are you talking about?
<auntieNeo> randall: fat filesystems don't support user names
<FiReSTaRT> racecar56: i've ran command line on a 1mb tseng :)
<auntieNeo> unless you hack them to
<SeaPhor> jon5001, go back to 8.04 or up to 9.04-- fresh install-- 8.10 was a waste of time
<randall> auntieNeo, then how do i gain write access
<auntieNeo> randall: man mount
<auntieNeo> randall: look under the vfat section
<auntieNeo> randall: there are options for mounting vfat partitions under a certain user/group
<sebsebseb> SeaPhor: no 8.10 is a good release, better than 9.04  in certain ways
<SeaPhor> sebsebseb, opinions vary
<FiReSTaRT> racecar56: disclaimer: i believe it was on slack6 though.. so i'm not sure if you'll be able to even install a recent version of ubuntu
<auntieNeo> randall: alternatively, you could set the "user,noauto" option for your filesystem in /etc/fstab and then mount it as the desired user
<fumanchu182> DasEi: yeah this is a CF and a half
<sebsebseb> SeaPhor: altough at the time I thought it wasn't that different from 8.04
<randall> auntieNeo, which way should i go if i want to use samba to make it a shared drive?
<jon5001> SeaPhor, thanks.  i would love to but i have an ati radeon video card for which the dglrx proprietary driver does not work in 9.10 as i am told.  this driver is important to me as there are certain things that i cannot do with the open source driver
<fumanchu182> jon5001: what is your video card?
<sebsebseb> jon5001: it sounds like you have the lap top from Dell, that was on offer?
<diffra> Hey -- can someone tell me what they think of this smartctl output?  http:/diffra.com/disk.txt
<DasEi> fumanchu182: is that ubuntu 9.04 ?? anyway, so neither master nor pcm are muted as it shows to me
<diffra> I'm pretty sure the disk is failing, but i'm not positive how to read all of that
<fumanchu182> yes 9.04
<fumanchu182> jaunty
<SeaPhor> jon5001, ATI is about to release a new driver,,,, will be soon
<jon5001> SeaPhor, really!  one that will work with 9.10?
<zopiac> SeaPhor: the question is: will it work properly? :P
<jon5001> SeaPhor, how soon?
<SeaPhor> sebsebseb, please stop PM'ing me
<fumanchu182> DasEi: if it was a matter of a mute toggle and all this time I invested working on it I would just go jump off a bridge...
<DasEi> fumanchu182: you played around with the input source, I guess ?
<fumanchu182> yes
<jon5001> fumanchu182, ati radeon x300
<mordocai> Hello, does anyone know if there is a way to mount or convert .mir images, in linux? the program Daemon Tools for windows will mount them... but i can't find any others that will...
<SeaPhor> sebsebseb, i do not do PM's, please stop
<jon5001> sebsebseb, i dont understand your quest.
<zopiac> SeaPhor: no 'Block' option in your client?
<SeaPhor> zopiac, that is the question...
<sebsebseb> SeaPhor: well it was off topic here, and I hope you read it at least
<SeaPhor> zopiac, i prefer to log them and present them to the OPs
<zopiac> :)
<lee_> ok there we go
<SeaPhor> sebsebseb, no, i do not bother
<lee_> nope that aint it
<dsdeiz> anyone using musictracker?
<lee_> I guess i jsut have to refomat and set up the video resolution manulay
<sebsebseb> jon5001: you do not understand my quest?
<lee_> i guess ubuntu tllk all the says stuff away
<sebsebseb> jon5001:  I said it sounded like you had  that Ubuntu lap top from Dell,  that's on offer
<randall> AuntieNeo, mounting it as a vfat system didnt solve the problem =(
<diffra> mordocai: what's the output of `file filename.mir` ?
<jon5001> sebsebseb, no i have a 3-4 year old inspiron 9300 that came with xp.  i jettisoned that and went ubuntu 6 mos ago
<randall> SeaPhor, nice to see you again
<DasEi> fumanchu182: which soundcard are you using ?
<SeaPhor> zopiac, i work with the ATI devs and june is the release timeframe for linux driver,,, again, hopefully it will work- personally i suggest nvidia
<sebsebseb> jon5001: ah ok
<fumanchu182> DasEi: ATI HDMI
<auntieNeo> randall: when mounting it, use the flag "-o uid=myuser,gid=myuser"
<auntieNeo> or however you want it
<randall> auntieNeo, i dont want to mount it to a specific user if i can avoid it
<sebsebseb> SeaPhor: ok looks like we will agree on this one then,  Nividia graphics cards are usually better on Linux
<jon5001> the scroll function on the touchpad was FINE until recently... it mysteriously stopped
<zopiac> SeaPhor: same, but my case airflow (or lack thereof) isnt allowing my 9800 to work at less than 70C :( so i must use my onboard ATI (which doesnt work for a lot of things)
<SeaPhor> you too randall ,,, um remind me... lol
<mordocai> diffra: Data. It's a cd image though. It is a mini image usually used for getting around copy protection... though in this case it's because i lost my cd for a game i play. I'm trying to see if it works in WINE but i need the image to mount.
<fumanchu182> DasEi: I have the IEC895 Switch selected.
<randall> SeaPhor, randall aka SuperSenior
<fumanchu182> Hence the audio from every app, other than flash
<SeaPhor> coolness Super-randall
<randall> lol
<sebsebseb> !touchpad |  jon5001
<ubottu> jon5001: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<SeaPhor> zopiac, desktop or laptop?
<zopiac> SeaPhor: desktop, but a microATX with minimal fans
<Fezzler> Can ubuntu/linux look at the contents of a floppy disk without corrupting it?
<unop> Fezzler, off course
<SeaPhor> zopiac, can you leave the side-cover off?
<Fezzler> I have an old 100K 3.5 floppy from Tandy and I want to see if there is anyhting on it
<zopiac> SeaPhor: doesnt help :( its hardly ever on (but i guess it could be now that im not using the card)
<unop> !floppy
<ubottu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<Fezzler> But I don't want to put it into my 1.44m 3.5 floppy drive and try to read it and ruin the disk
<DasEi> fumanchu182: open a terminal ...
<zopiac> SeaPhor: well, it might help, but not much. im not doing very many graphics-extensive things right now anyways, but i would like to use fullscreen games (like Dwarf Fortress), but it doesnt work
<DasEi> fumanchu182:sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<randall> auntieNeo, it won't mount with those options.. =(
<diffra> Fezzler: 1.44mb drive should be backwards compatible with that disk.
<zopiac> SeaPhor: fullscreening programs make the image completely garbled
<SeaPhor> can u put a external fan on it? zopiac ?
<linuxguymarshall> I need help installing Star Craft Battlechest in Wine (It is a 2 disc install). Can someone point me to the wine channel or private chat me?
<DasEi> fumanchu182:cat /proc/asound/cards | pastebinit             <<give url in here
<SeaPhor> zopiac, with the side-cover off and fan...
<shunobies> Does anyone know why the desktop version is always sending network traffic out?
<DasEi> fumanchu182:   asoundconf list | pastebinit  <<url..
<Fezzler> I'll give it a go with write-protect tab on
<fumanchu182> DasEi: http://pastebay.com/23390
<shunobies> I have a steady upstream running and i'm not sure what information is being sent/
<JonyBlaze> shunobies: you could get wireshark and find out
<cprxmm> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a HP laptop. Neither the installer nor gparted are able to edit the existing partitions. Is there a workaround for OEM machines such as this?
<shunobies> JonyBlaze, Thank y ou
<diffra> shunobies: or check netstat and see what you're connecting to.  that may be enough to give you your answer.
<Fezzler> Did not work in Natilus.  Any terminal command to read this floppy or see if there is data on it even in a raw form?
<shunobies> Awesome Diffra thank you. I'm surprised how helpful everyone is not like this in windows :) thank you
<anachronik_> hello
<anachronik_> how to use a VM?
<C4colo> heh
<C4colo> apparently xchat autoconnects to this channel
<C4away> even though I'm already here
<anachronik_> yes, C4colo
<Fezzler> what is the Terminal command to read a floppy diskette?
<DasEi> !virtual | anachronik_
<anachronik_> XCHAT autoconnects here
<ubottu> anachronik_: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<diffra> Fezzler: you could raw read using dd.  dd if=/dev/floppy of=~/floppy.img
<diffra> then examine the .img file however you like.  for a 100kb disk, you might start with just less and go from there.  maybe a hex editor from there.
<DasEi> fumanchu182:paste of :     asoundconf list  ?
<Fezzler> diffra>> "No such file or directory"
<porter1> Argh this is frustrating. NetworkManager supports multiple active connections, wicd does not. NetworkManager doesn't get my wireless connected, and wicd does. Both have the exact same iwconfig and ifconfig settings...
<fumanchu182> coming right up
<diffra> Fezzler: i guessed a bit -- look around /dev/ for your floppy drive.  it's been years since i used a floppy with linux.
<diffra>  maybe /dev/fd0
<Fezzler> diffra>> Specifically, "dd: opening '/dev/floppy': No such file or directory"
<fumanchu182> DasEi: http://pastebay.com/23392
<hotspeedBOPM> how come regular user can change root's password
<Fezzler> diffra>> and then?
<hotspeedBOPM> ubuntu is weird
<fumanchu182> hotspeedBOPM: that is only possible with sudo
<fumanchu182> or sudo su to get as root
<hotspeedBOPM> fuman only root should be able to change root's pass
<bucky> Fezzler: apt-got mtools and issue mdir
<diffra> Fezzler: did it seem to have worked?
<fumanchu182> well that's what sudo is
<Hilikus> whats the difference between logcheck and logwatch and which one is recommended for ubuntu?
<diffra> (poor verb tense, sorry.)
<DasEi> fumanchu182:  asoundconf set-default-card intel
<fumanchu182> sudo abstracts the root account away
<fumanchu182> interesting
<hotspeedBOPM> a regular user should not be able to change root's password
<fumanchu182> i am going to try that but i proabably wont hear anything
<hotspeedBOPM> sudo or not
<Hilikus> there's also log-analysis
<Fezzler> diffra>> no
<Fezzler> bucky>> ?
<DasEi> fumanchu182:  are you using two physically sound cards ?
<Fezzler> bucky>> you mean apt-get mtools?
<cprxmm> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a HP laptop. Neither the installer nor gparted are able to edit the existing partitions. Is there a workaround for OEM machines that have locked partitions?
<fumanchu182> well there are two cards, the intel on board one and then the ati video card hdmi driver
<MHz128> any ideas on how to install Firefox 3.5rc2? is there a package?
<fumanchu182> DasEi: I did that command
<fumanchu182> i still get audio in rythymbox
<bucky> mtools uses the old dos commands preceded with 'm'
<hotspeedBOPM> how do i make ubuntu so that only root is powerful user
<bucky> mdir mcopy etc
<unop> hotspeedBOPM, sudo elevates privileges to that of the superuser (root) -- therefore any process running as root can affect root's environment, including change root's password
<DasEi> fumanchu182: I see, I'm overasked there, as you say other sound is working by hdmi, is it a 64 bit os ?
<fumanchu182> 32 bit os
<unop> hotspeedBOPM,  root is the only superuser on ubuntu by default
<DasEi> fumanchu182: if you restart alsamixer, does it show the intel now ?
<hotspeedBOPM> unop i can change root's password as regular user
<bucky> the new alsa has no alsaconf and it couldn't find my sound chip on an old NF7 board... so I just used OSS instead
<fumanchu182> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<fumanchu182> interesting
<DasEi> fumanchu182:  asoundconf set-default-card HDMI
<Fezzler> What I need to do is issue some type of a non-destructive Terminal command that will see if there is data on this floppy diskette (100k, 3.5i)
<kbrosnan> MHz128: if you are on a 32-bit install of ubuntu you can just extract the tar.gz from mozilla.com to your home folder and run ./firefox
<fumanchu182> restart alsamixer and i get iec985 only
<fumanchu182> do you think alsa may be at fault here?
<DasEi> fumanchu182:  looks like your missing a pluging for hdmi, but I have no certain idea on it, sorry
<MHz128> cool thanks
<fumanchu182> okay
<hotspeedBOPM> how do i make ubuntu so that only root is powerful user
<fumanchu182> i will try a few things
<unop> hotspeedBOPM, you shouldn't be able to do that - what exactly are you doing?
<hotspeedBOPM> unop a non-root user can change root's passworde
<hotspeedBOPM> how do i make ubuntu so that only root is powerful user
<unop> hotspeedBOPM, how do you get your non-root user to change root's password?
<hotspeedBOPM> unop just by sudo
<doppelganger_> hi, can someone help me get my creative xfi notebook card installed properly so i can use it instead of my default laptop speakers?
<unop> hotspeedBOPM, sudo what?
<doppelganger_> (my laptop's headphone jack is broken)
<hotspeedBOPM> unop  settings/userandgroups
<unop> hotspeedBOPM,  then that is normal, because that is what sudo does .. it runs another process as another user (root by default)
<diffra> hotspeedBOPM: in short, you remove your user from /etc/sudoers.  use the command 'visudo' to do this
<DasEi> doppelganger_: x-fi are a problem in general, there is a slight chance to get to work with pulseaudio
<hotspeedBOPM> unop a regular user shouldn't be able to change root's password; unless they know root's password and do su root
<oenone1> help i cant access yahoo messenger in pidgin
<unop> diffra, err .. he then locks himself out of his own computer forever :)
<diffra> this disallows your user from executing commands via sudo, and you'll have to login as root to do root things.  however, does ubuntu allow graphical logins as root?
<diffra> unop: i'm assuming he sets root's password first.
<unop> hotspeedBOPM, it's only the first user that is able to use sudo .. ever other user must explicitly be added to the admin group
<diffra> oenone1: try #pidgin but i'm pretty sure it's an issue on yahoo's side.  they're not allowing 3rd party apps to login.
<doppelganger_> DasEi: I have noticed! lol.  I'm willing to give it a shot, i just need some help figuring out a few things (or making some things make sense, i guess)
<unop> hotspeedBOPM, so, the weakest link is the first user - not any random user
<SeaPhor> !root | diffra
<ubottu> diffra: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<hotspeedBOPM> how come there is no prompt to set root's password  during ubuntu installation?
<diffra> SeaPhor: I'm fully aware of ubuntu's security model. hotspeedBOPM is trying to work around it, not me.
<sinisterfox> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<doppelganger_> like say....  why (and i'm a noob here) that lspci shows my card listed, although it's not listed anywhere else to choose from to set it as default
<unop> hotspeedBOPM, ubuntu has chosen not to activate the root account for login - it's by design
<hotspeedBOPM> unop and regular has superpower access;  what a dumb idea
<bucky> you can opt for root logins during an expert install
<hotspeedBOPM> regular user
<Pici> hotspeedBOPM: Only users that are in the admin group have that access.
<unop> hotspeedBOPM, it's not a dumb idea .. lots of other distros do this, other unixes too , mac included
<diffra> wait, so ubuntu finally has a default group that has sudo access, e.g. 'wheel'?
<sinisterfox> gawddamnit....used bleeding edge config but sound/audio still stutters grrrr
<Pici> diffra: Its had one for a long time.
<hotspeedBOPM> is it possible to remove user root in admingroup
<unop> diffra, the group's called 'admin'
<Fezzler> Ubuntu can't mount my floppy drive
<unop> hotspeedBOPM, yes - but that's not recommended
<diffra> i haven't run ubuntu on the desktop since 7.10, excuse my ignorance there.
<hotspeedBOPM> is it possible to make root  as regular user and have no superpowers
<DasEi> doppelganger_:  first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device >>Pulse (Pulse..Mixer)
<oenone1> has anybody else have a problem logging in to yahoo meseenger using pidgin?
<hotspeedBOPM> unop why not?  a regular user has superpowers
<diffra> oenone1: see above.  i already replied to you
<marcantel> yes all yahoo on pidgin is down
<doppelganger_> DasEi: check
<petx> oenone1, go to #pidgin
<Pici> hotspeedBOPM: Can you please read this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo  I think it will clarify many of your questions, I feel like we're going in circles in here.
<petx> oenone1,  and see the topic there
<DasEi> hotspeedBOPM: you can have different pw's for standard user and root
<unop> hotspeedBOPM, yes, the first created user - is the only user that is part of the admin group - and only members of the admin group have sudo access
<unop> hotspeedBOPM, think of the first user as the windows equivalent of the administrator/owner
<Fezzler> ok, sudo mount /media/floppy0 has the diskette spinning
<geremy_c1> need some (hopefully) quick help, just put together a new machine with an nvidia GTS 250 and would like to get desktop effects working, but the driver isn't showing up under restricted drivers and envyng doesn't seem to be doing the trick. Any advice?
<DasEi>  Fezzler:correct syntax : sudo mount /dev/floppy0  /path/mountdir
<oenone1> how do i install vlc on jaunty ?
<hotspeedBOPM> unop so basically  anybody who irc using "first created user" is  same as ircing as root
<oenone1> and also install media codec for jaunty
<SeaPhor> Pici, he just doesnt get it or he's trying to antagonize
<fulltimers3> hello
<Fezzler> DasEi>> Thanks.  It's mounted.  Is there a Terminal command that can tell me if there is any data on the floppy with being distructive?
<geremy_c1> whoops, srry bout that
<diffra> Fezzler: ls?
<MHz128> what type of library can I use for drawing basic pixels, lines and shapes on screen? like mode 13h in DOS... hehe
<unop> hotspeedBOPM,  no, because the process being run for irc is run as the user and _not_ root .. you have to compromise the user's account first
<linuxguymarshall> How can I execute a file with a '(' in it? A file like "foo (bar).bin"
<doppelganger_> ooenone1: System--Administration---Synaptic
<Fezzler> DasEi>> I don't even need file names, just data
<diffra> linuxguymarshall: preface the special character with a backslash, '\'
<unop> linuxguymarshall, escape the ( with \(    i.e.  foo\ \(bar\).bin
<hotspeedBOPM> unop what are you talking about?  you even said firstcreatesuser has superpower access
<linuxguymarshall> diffra: I shall try that now
<unop> hotspeedBOPM, you are trolling now -- did you read the link pici gave you?
<doppelganger_> ooenone1: System--Administration---Synaptic
<doppelganger_> crap, disregard
<hotspeedBOPM> i did read it
<DasEi>  Fezzler:destructive ?? eerm, non-dis..  > ls -a /path/mountdir
<doppelganger_> retarded keyboard
<geremy_c1> sorry for the logout, after installing driver via envyng it shows up in the restricted drivers list, and activating it doesn't seem to do anything
<linuxguymarshall> diffra: I still get the error. I ran ' wine /media/scraft/Installer\ \(Windows).exe '
<bucky> Fezzler: ls /media/floppy
<diffra> you'll have to escape the ) as well :)
<bucky> Fezzler: umount /media/floppy
<wizzo50> Can you setup Aim & Aim QQ Games on here?
<unop> linuxguymarshall,  try  enclosing the filename in double quotes - it's easier that way.   wine "/media/scraft/Installer (Windows).exe"
<bucky> eject floppy
<linuxguymarshall> unop, that made it not recognise the file
<Fezzler> HMMM diskette is spinning and Ctrl-Break, Ctrl-D or Ctrl-c doesn't seem to stop command
<DasEi> doppelganger_:  X-fi really is a @!**, but check also :  http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/index.php?page=ExternalLink&url=http%3A%2F%2Fsupport.creative.com%2FProducts%2FProducts.aspx%3Fcatid%3D1  and     http://www.4front-tech.com/
<doppelganger_> DasEi: will do! thanks buddy
<wizzo50> Hi, Can you setup Aim Messenger (AOL) and Aim QQ Games on here?
<unop> linuxguymarshall,  well, it's likely that the filename wasn't typed out properly.   you can use tab complete to complete the filename properly. e.g.  wine /media/scraft/Inst<tab>
<geremy_c1> here's the pastbin output of gnome-appearance-properties: http://paste.ubuntu.com/199769/
<doppelganger_> oh nvm, that's the dreaded creative site
<doppelganger_> =x
<doppelganger_> oh well, nvm then, lol
<doppelganger_> 's what i get
<Fezzler> "ls -a /media/floppy0" returns ".  .."
<leguille> Question: For Jaunty 9.04, is there a small program, KDE or otherwise, that can do an "Shutdown all programs" with one click?
<wizzo50>  Hi, Can you setup Aim Messenger (AOL) and Aim QQ Games on here?
<oenone1> how to install vlc on jaunty
<mobi-sheep> oenone1: sudo aptitude install vlc
<sebsebseb> or apt-get
<oenone1> thanks
<DasEi> oenone1: sudo apt-get install vlc
<linuxguymarshall> unop, thanks for telling me about TAB that fixed my nasty PEBKAC error. It works now, tyvm
<Fezzler> does ls attempt to read a FAT table?  I want to do a raw look at the disk like the old PCTool program could do
<unop> linuxguymarshall, :)
<DasEi> Fezzler: didi you mount it to /media/floppy0  ?
<Fezzler> DasEi>> yes
<wizzo50>  Hi, Can you setup Aim Messenger (AOL) and Aim QQ Games on Ubuntu?
<oenone1> how about media codes? are there media codecs for jaunty ?
<unop> !codec
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sinisterfox> OK I'm driving myself up a wall trying to figure out why audio playback is stuttering, and help would be greatly appreciated...I'm already on "bleeding edge" and my video works just fine but audio playback gets choppy even when I'm only doing audio only playback
<trendyteddy> #ubuntu-th
<geremy_c1> I'd really appreciate some help in getting desktop effects working, if anybody has the time
<mobi-sheep> wizzo50: AIM.  Sure.  I would say no to AIM QQ Games.  Unless you run AIM in XP in VirtualBox but that's hassle just to talk to somebody.
<DasEi> Fezzler: so cd in that dir and do an ls, for fs-info use sudo fdisk -l or gparted, for sector-based copys dd
<Fezzler> DasEi>> Oh.  Clue.  Nautilus Properties shows 1.3MB used and 141.) KB free
<leguille> wizzo05:  For AOL (IM), there is a program called pidgin. if AIM QQ is a windows application, it can be run with WINE in your Add / Remove programs, and switching the filter to ALL programs.
<sinisterfox> If anyone can give help just PM me the lines open
<wizzo50> What is VirtualBox?
<leguille> wizzo05: Pidgin is already installed on Jaunty 9.04
<DasEi> !virtualbox | wizzo50
<ubottu> wizzo50: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<geremy_c1> wizzo50: virtualization, for running other os's under linux
<Fezzler> DasEi>> Will copys dd handle any sector format?
<mobi-sheep> !virtualizer | wizzo50
<ubottu> wizzo50: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<wizzo50> Can I import any of my buddys off aim onto Pidgin?
<DasEi> Fezzler: yes, sector-based copy
<leguille> wizz: Yes.
<cprxmm> Is there -any- way to work around HP's locked partition table scheme? I cannot seem to edit/resize these partitions without writing a new mft.
<leguille> cprxmm: Have you tried Partition Editor?
<DasEi> cprxmm: can you boot a live cd ?
<geremy_c1> is there a better place to ask about enabling desktop effects? you guys seem to have your hands full
<IndyGunFreak> geremy_c1: #ubuntu-effects
<Fezzler> DasEi>> Gparted not showing floppy0
<DasEi> geremy_c1: go to the vendors hp an look for a linux driver first
<cprxmm> cprxmm: yes, that's what I'm trying to do
<cprxmm> cprxmm: from gparted
<wizzo50> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Hilikus> what do you guyps recommend, log-analysis, logwatch or logcheck??
<cprxmm> DasEi: sorry, those messages were directed at you -- mental lapse there
<cprxmm> leguille: yes, that's what i'm trying in
<trip0-nb> anyone know how to autologin to the gnome-keyring?
<BePhantom> does anyone know how to make a via vt6102 rhine 2 work in jaunty?
<DasEi> cprxmm: np, so hd shows up in gparted ?
<w0jrl> hello all
<cprxmm> DasEi: yeah, but editing the partitions is forbidden
<mobi-sheep> geremy_c1: Go to Appearances and toggle under Visual Effects.
<DasEi> cprxmm: open a terminal ....
<leguille> cprxmm: At OS install for Linux, did you overwrite all partitions?
<geremy_c1> mobi-sheep: did that, says that desktop effects can't be enabled
<DasEi> BePhantom: sound ?
<BePhantom> DasEi, ethernet
<cprxmm> leguille: it's for a dual boot situation...can't overwrite the existing Vista and recovery partition
<mobi-sheep> geremy_c1: Did you install Ubuntu Jaunty recently?
<geremy_c1> mobi-sheep: yes, about two hours ago
<leguille> cprxmm: I can't remember how to do that. I dual boot a 32-bit version of XP SP3, and I removed the partition.
<mobi-sheep> geremy_c1: System --> Administrative --> Hardware Drivers?  You enabled that?
<DasEi> BePhantom: worked out the box here, both jaunty and intrepid, does lspci find it ?
<leguille> How do I know what Atheros family card I have in Jaunty 9.04?
<Fezzler> DasEi>> Not sure where to go next.  Gparted didn't show floppy0, just hard drives
<DasEi> cprxmm: (terminal)   mount
<BePhantom> DasEi, yes, it does find it in pan0
<geremy_c1> mobi-sheep: yes, it wasnt there at first, then i used envyng and it showed up
<Fezzler> DasEi>> How do I cd to root
<DasEi> Fezzler:  just  :  cd
<canadaeh> cd /
<BePhantom> DasEi, do you have a rhine 2?
<DasEi> BePhantom: yo
<Fezzler> DasEi>> cd just brings me to my Home
<DasEi> BePhantom: should show up as ethX
<mobi-sheep> geremy_c1: Mmm.  Good hardwares?  Also, I assume you did upgrade everything?
<DasEi> Fezzler:  which is the root
<cprxmm> DasEi: mounting them works fine
<Fezzler> DasEi>> not top of system so I can cd to /media/floppy0
<geremy_c1> mobi-sheep: well, the hardware *runs*...
<leguille> Question: For Jaunty 9.04, is there a small program, KDE or otherwise, that can do an "Shutdown all programs" with one click?
<BePhantom> DasEi, it doesnt work here, already tried jaunty and mandriva. There are two interfaces: lo and pan0
<Fezzler> DasEi>> got it
<cprxmm> DasEi: i believe it's intentional by HP's design that these partitions cannot be changed
<DasEi> cprxmm: (terminal)   mount      > they mussn't be mounted for partioning
<lich0r> for some reason, seemingly connected to when I installed ssh, when I try to open synaptic a box pops up saying "Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root.", forcing me to sudo open it from the terminal. In the past it would prompt for my password...does anyone know what may of triggered this?
<BePhantom> DasEi, i even installed WICD (from deb) and no luck
<mobi-sheep> geremy_c1: Simply put, if your graphic card isn't decent enough, it may be not decent enough to run visual effects.  For that, you need a decent graphic card.
<leguille> How do I know what Atheros family card I have in Jaunty 9.04?
<mobi-sheep> geremy_c1: In a way, you're saying the hardware *runs* -- implies that you're running somewhat old hardware?
<geremy_c1> mobi-sheep: it's a gts 250. would have been best-of-the-best a year ago
<DasEi> BePhantom: lo is the needed (virtaul) hostinterface, needed, but not physically
<catharcyst> liferea is broken on my hardy unr box
<catharcyst> how can i fix that?
<ito> hello everyone. I had a quick question
<DasEi> cprxmm: (terminal) sudo umount -a
<mobi-sheep> geremy_c1: You also might want to try #compiz
<BRADLY1> Hello~~
<catharcyst> dirname: extra operand `/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1pre/libsqlite3.so.0'Try `dirname --help' for more information.Aborted
<DasEi> !wifi | BePhantom
<ubottu> BePhantom: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<catharcyst> this is my problem
<BePhantom> DasEi, it's not wifi
<geremy_c1> mobi-sheep: im on there now
<Fezzler> DasEi>> Ok, in /media/floppy0 in Terminal.  Gparted still shows no floppy0, just hard drives,  ls -a returns ".  .."
<mobi-sheep> geremy_c1: Generally, one can toggle on and be on your way, but perhaps you need a workaround or it's not possible. :<
<psmolen> 00:17 [ DigitalKiwi    ] [ josh         ] [ rjek           ] [ yacc__       ]
<psmolen> 00:17 [ dionoea        ] [ joshua_      ] [ rphillips      ] [ ynezz        ]
<psmolen> 00:17 [ doobar         ] [ jpjacobs     ] [ s_parlane      ] [ Zap2__       ]
<ito> i saw a package that allows you to run multiple instances of the command prompt in the same window without x. does anyone happen to know the name of the project or the package that i am talking about?
<DasEi> Fezzler: changed / choosed correct drive in gparted ?
<BePhantom> DasEi, my ethernet is not wireless, it's wired
<geremy_c1> mobi-sheep: I'm somewhat surprised by that. Been using nvidia on linux for years and haven't had any issues- guess there's always a first time
<mobi-sheep> ito: Screen?  Terminator (for X).
<Fezzler> DasEi>> But if I right click on floppy0 on desktop and choose Properties, it shows 1.3m of disk is used
<ito> no, im talking about for a session without x
<Fezzler> DasEi>> Tried that in gparted, floppy0 not an option
<ito> you can do tabs with the included terminal in x
<lich0r> for some reason, seemingly connected to when I installed ssh, when I try to open synaptic a box pops up saying "Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root.", forcing me to sudo open it from the terminal. In the past it would prompt for my password...does anyone know what may of triggered this?
<DasEi> BePhantom: wondered, wicd, read wifi;    lspci | grep eth*
<DasEi> cprxmm: hd dimounted ?
<Fezzler> DasEi>> This is huge.  The entire Tandy Model 100 Club is hoping I can recover files off this diskette - rare diskette
<Rlower> hello
<oenone1> i need advice on whetehr i shud iunstall ati drivers from ati website or just use the proprietary fglrx in jaunty
<Rlower> patient friendly noob here in need of some assistance
<ito> oenonel: use he ones in jaunty im using that now and it works fine
<DasEi> Fezzler: dd if=/dev/floppy0  of=~/Desktop/floppydisk.img
<BePhantom> DasEi, lspci | grep eth* returns: 00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 78)
<DasEi> BePhantom: arharr
<Fezzler> DasEi>> does it help to know this diskette was probably formated 40 tracks, 80 sectors on a FM diskette drive
<DasEi> BePhantom: using more then one nic ?
<DasEi> Fezzler: not for dd
<BePhantom> sorry what do you mean DasEi? I only have one ethernet
<BePhantom> and one cable attached to it
<DasEi> BePhantom: k, was meant, want a dhcp-client or a static ip for it ?
<erik__> i am surprised epiphany is fast web browser
<bucky> Fezzler: dd if=/dev/fd0 of=/home/Fezzler/mydir
<BePhantom> DasEi, dhcp i think
<wizzo50> ubottu, I setup VirtualBox but don't know where to run it at. I am not even sure what this is?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BePhantom> DasEi, it's connected to a router
<bucky> or if=/media/floppy
<Fezzler> DasEi>> dd if=/media/floppy0 of=!/Desktop/floppydisk.img     returned....  dd:reading '/media/floppy0': Is a directory
<bucky> if=/dev/fd0
<mobi-sheep> wizzo50: VirtualBox is useful if you want to run XP or Vista in Ubuntu.
<DasEi> BePhantom: sudo ifup eth0 inet dhcp
<mobi-sheep> wizzo50: So as to answer your question, you will need XP or Vista iso.
<lich0r> wizzo50, if it is not in your menu, open up terminal and type 'VirtualBox' (or some variation of that)
<Fezzler> DasEi>> ... 0+0 records in    0+0 records out   0 bytes (0 B0 copied, 0.0100453 s, 0.0 kB/s
<DasEi> Fezzler: dd if=/dev/floppy0  of=~/Desktop/floppydisk.img
<leguille> Question: For Jaunty 9.04, is there a small program, KDE or otherwise, that can "Shutdown all programs" with one click?
<ipsemet> does anyone know exactly what the memory foot print of a basic xserver is
<wizzo50> Yea, like too
<bucky> bummer
<Anak_gokil> cok
<lich0r> oh...nm
<wizzo50> ok
<lich0r> wizzo50, you can download something fairly quickly, don't be discouraged ;)
<DasEi> Fezzler: dev , not media
<BePhantom> DasEi, it returned: Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0, Ignoring unknown interface inet=inet, Ignoring blabla dhcp=dhcp
<Fezzler> DasEi>> /dev/floppy0  returns dd: opening '/dev/floppy0':No such file or directory
<Fezzler> DasEi>> that's why I used /media/floppy0
<DasEi> Fezzler: check the correct devicename by mount
<lich0r> for some reason, seeming to begin when I installed ssh, when I try to open synaptic a box pops up saying "Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root.", forcing me to sudo open it from the terminal. In the past it would prompt for my password...does anyone know what may of triggered this?
<DasEi> cprxmm: hd dimounted ?
<DasEi> dis*
<nomad77> part
<Fezzler> ascheck the correct devicename by mount???
<wizzo50> lich0r, I just ran it now in the Terminal and registered with it
<DasEi> Fezzler: type: mount
<Fezzler> done
<DasEi> Fezzler: devicename of floppy ?
<BePhantom> DasEi, any ideas?
<wizzo50> What is a Virtual Machine?
<oenone1> should i use the drivers from ati website ???
<DasEi> BePhantom: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<Fezzler> DasEi>> /dev/fd0 on /media/floppy0 type vfat (rw, nosuid,nodev,utf8)
<bucky> i don't think you're supposed to run dd on a mounted fs
<DasEi> wizzo50: google...  vmware, read faq
<bucky> unmount it
<lich0r> wizzo50, a virtualized machine, it is a separate computer running on your computer
<Fezzler> DasEi>> so run dd if=/dev/fd0 of=~/Desktop/floppydisk.img
<Fezzler> ?
<unop> Fezzler, right
<wizzo50> How much Memory should I set for it?
<DasEi> yes, Fezzler: mention bucky, unmount it first
<wizzo50> 192?
<BePhantom> DasEi, i can't install pastebinit because i have no network (and internet)
<DasEi> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<lich0r> wizzo, it depends on what OS you are running...the same you should give anything else. You should try reading the documentation ;)
<Fezzler> DasEi>> crap, Istarted command before unmounting
<Fezzler> Now what?
<Fezzler> It is spinning
<wizzo50> WXP Service Pack 3
<DasEi> Fezzler: let it go
<unop> Fezzler, i would let that complete - unmounting the volume shouldn't be necessary as you have nothing accessing the disk (except dd)
<DasEi> Fezzler: bad sounds ? ctrl-c
<DasEi> unop: hopefully
<mobi-sheep> wizzo50: Do you truly need AIM QQ Games? :o
<lich0r> wizzo, probably at least 512 then, you have to keep in mind that it will be running a bit slower than if it had the computer to itself
<BePhantom> DasEi, do you need to read syslog?
<mobi-sheep> wizzo50: How much memory RAM do you have?
<Fezzler> floppy drive light on (solid - not blinking), Terminal flashing prompt block, no bad sounds, just normal spinning RW sounds
<DasEi> BePhantom: yes, please, open it and copy to paste.ubuntu.com
<Fezzler> ctrl-c?
<wizzo50> Yes, so I don't have to reboot in windows XP to go and play games with my friends on it that I was doing before I found out about Ubuntu?
<DasEi> Fezzler: give it a moment, with pressing ctrl and c you can abort
<wizzo50> 2G
<lich0r> for some reason, seeming to begin when I installed ssh, when I try to open synaptic a box pops up saying "Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root.", forcing me to sudo open it from the terminal. In the past it would prompt for my password...does anyone know what may of triggered this?
<wizzo50> 2G RAM
<BePhantom> DasEi, ok, ill upload the file
<Fezzler> The Club100 group will be thrilled if we recover files from this ancient diskette
<mobi-sheep> wizzo50: 512MB would be fine for XP.
<Fezzler> www.club100.org
<Fezzler> How long should this take?
<wizzo50> ok
<lich0r> wizzo50 but don't forget the ram you will need for whatever games you want. WoW will not run on 512
<thelaughingmime> When i am in Terminal and i type "screen" i get a grey bar below the space where i type there is some information on there \o/ Ununtu 9.04    35!! 0.40 4x2.7GHz 7.7GB 7% 2009-06-20 00:10:47
<Fezzler> Oh, I hear heavy reading from diskette
<DasEi> Fezzler: depends on the shape of the disk, few minutes
<hugo> anyone know how to change my terminal colors from white to black background white text?
<thelaughingmime> what is the 35!! ?
<wizzo50> Can you help through the setup so I am not screwing my computer up?
<Fezzler> it may be finding data
<oenone1> should i install ati drivers fromn the ati website ?
<wizzo50> I haven't really used WOW
<Fezzler> I'm hoping the files are there but the FAT was damaged with age
<DasEi> hugo: edit>preferences  choose other profile
<wizzo50> Now it is asking about boot HD
<Fezzler> DasEi>> What will we do / how will we read img file once completed with dd?
<mobi-sheep> wizzo50: Do you have Windows-XP.iso or Windows-Vista.iso ?
<wizzo50> Use Primary hard disk or create one
<BePhantom> DasEi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/199787/
<Fezzler> DasEi>> Will we be able to peek at data?
<wizzo50> Win XP
<hugo> thanks dude
<lolpear> I have a netbook and a desktop sharing a internet connection through a wireless router and I would like to share files between them. How do I do this, short of sneakernet?
<Fezzler> exciting, speed of reading increasing
<wizzo50> mobi sheep, WinXP
<DasEi> Fezzler: yes, and this is just a basic step to save all data (including bad tracks) on the disk, next will be a copy, also see:
<DasEi> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<IndyGunFreak> lolpear: i use simplehttp for that sort of thing... its reasonably fast, easy to use... and it doesn't leave file share enabled all the time (which id ont like)
<mobi-sheep> wizzo50: Type mobi<tab> will display the full nickname.  That's fine.  Create one and name it whatever you would like.  I name it Project-Saga because that's me.  You would want Windows-XP and such.
<frickx> hello
<Fezzler> FYI.  Tandy disketets have 101.12k per diskette, 2,560 bytes per track, 1,80 bytes per sector
<StormWinged> who may use diskettes in our century?:P
<lich0r> just fyi, I solved my problem...I'm not sure what happened to cause it in the first place, but "sudo chown YOURUSERNAME .Xauthority" worked wonderfully
<thelaughingmime> When i am in Terminal and i type "screen" i get a grey bar below the space where i type there is some information on there \o/ Ununtu 9.04    35!! 0.40 4x2.7GHz 7.7GB 7% 2009-06-20  00:10:47 what does the 35! stand for?????
<lolpear> IndyGunFreak: Is that in the repos?
<Fezzler> DasEi>> done but :(  "dd: reading '/dev/fd0': Input/output error
 * lich0r starts leading the google worship service
<IndyGunFreak> lolpear: you dont have to install it
<wizzo50> mobi-sheep: Dynamically storage or fixed?
<IndyGunFreak> its a python command, already set up.. you just have to use it,.
<Fezzler> DasEi>> All stats 0 but for 511.915 s
<BePhantom> DasEi, can you find the problem in that syslog?
<Fezzler> DasEi>> Unmount and try again?
<StormWinged> thelaughingmime: maybe is the number of process
<mobi-sheep> wizzo50: Your decision, really.
<DasEi> Fezzler: try so, though that shouldn't change much
<thelaughingmime> hmm
<mobi-sheep> wizzo50: Dynamically Storage is preferred because you're saving HDD space this way.
<DasEi> Fezzler: use a differnt name for output file
<wizzo50> mobi-sheep: ok
<wizzo50> mobi-sheep: 10G
<wizzo50> mobi-sheep: 10GB
<Fezzler> DasEi>> command = unmount /dev/fd0  ??
<mobi-sheep> wizzo50: For what?
<lolpear> IndyGunFreak: Say I want to copy a file from the netbook (a) to the Desktop PC (b) how would I do that with simplehttp? Launch a python shell or through a script? Thanks btw : )
<IndyGunFreak> lolpear: gimme a about 15min and i'll explain it to you.
<lolpear> k
<wizzo50> mobi-sheep: size of the virtual HD
<mobi-sheep> wizzo50: How much space do you want your Windows-XP to have?
<mobi-sheep> wizzo50: Assuming you're going to install more than just AIM QQ Game.
<wizzo50> mobi-sheep: Right
<wizzo50> 50GB then
<fiber> hello... i'm having  a strange problem.... cpufreq-info -f shows a scaled CPU freq, but cpufreq-info -w shows the standard frequency! so basically cpufreqd is able to determine what my new frequency is but isn't able to actually do this! anyone have any ideas why?
<thelaughingmime> how do i rename a partiton then i right click on it its grey'ed out ( the drive is NTFS)
<Fezzler> DasEi>> in Nautilus I right clicks on floppy0 on Desktop and selected unmount and it is spinning/reading disk again?
<DasEi>  Fezzler: sudo umount /dev/fd0
<lich0r> thelaughingmime, are you trying to change the partition size?
<thelaughingmime> No i want to change the name of the drive
<Fezzler> DasEi>> unmount command not found
<rohan> why does the ubuntu installer assume that system time is UTC? it no longer gives me the option to set it!
<kitty_> try umount
<DasEi> BePhantom: few spots :mac adress is wierd at that nic, pan is an integrated modem , reslv.conf has issues
<DasEi> resolv.conf
<Fezzler> Nautilus seems locked up
<Fezzler> diskette spinning / reading
<DasEi> BePhantom: paste the output of ifconfig
<lich0r> thelaughingmime, I don't think you really name *nix partitions...you want to rename your NTFS partition?
<DasEi> Fezzler: close all tabs/windows of the floppy, cd out the mountdir, run given cmd
<BePhantom> DasEi, ok just a moment. Btw there's no modem in this computer, just ethernet
<thelaughingmime> yes i want to rename my partition
<Fezzler> DasEi>> command not found
<thelaughingmime> its set to something stupid like "640 GB"
<DasEi>  Fezzler: sudo umount /dev/fd0
<Fezzler> DasEi>> done
<noMaster> hello. I have desktop PC. What is the best firewall for linux? how to setup it?
<Fezzler> run dd again?
<wizzo50> mobi-sheep: I Ended up with a Fatal Error No bootable medium found System halted!
<DasEi>  Fezzler:dd if=dev/fd0 of=~/Desktop/floppy2.img
<DasEi> dd*
<lich0r> thelaughingmime, try using installing ntfsprogs
<mobi-sheep> lich0r: Are you looking for this --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<mobi-sheep> lich0r: Look under "Changing the labels.'
<wizzo50> I am totally lost on this where is my Windows
<Fezzler> DasEi>> underway
<lich0r> mobi-sheep, direct that to thelaughingmime :)
<lich0r> mobi-sheep, thanks...just a noob helping a noob :p
<BePhantom> DasEi, it's in spanish: http://paste.ubuntu.com/199796/
<mobi-sheep> wizzo50: Okay.  Devices --> Mount CDRom --> Set up your ISO there.
<Fezzler> DasEi>> faster but near same result - Input/output error
<mobi-sheep> lich0r, thelaughingmime:  Are you looking for this?  --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive --> Look under "Changing The Labels."
<Fezzler> DasEi>> only data is "25.5957 s
<mobi-sheep> lich0r: I'm helping you with your knowledge too. >:}`
<Fezzler> DasEi>> all else is 0 records in, 0 records out , 0 bytes copied
<Fezzler> DasEi>> truly a blank or erased disk?   floppy2.img on desktop reports 0 bytes in file too
<Fezzler> :(
<DasEi> Fezzler: mount it again
<Goioo> hello
<Fezzler> DasEi>> I guess we are done and I need to tell boys at www.club100.org I can recover anything from this rare diskette.  They'll be disappointed
<Nate_> Anyone know much about VNC and remote access?
<Fezzler> DasEi>> sudo mount /dev/fd0 responds "mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<BePhantom> DasEi, did you get the ifconfig output?
<Fezzler> DasEi>> before I mounted /media/floppy0
<Nate_> I can't get my remote access to work outside of my router and local network
<Fezzler> DasEi>> still with me?
<Fezzler> DasEi>> is it sudo mmount /dev/fd0?
<Nate_> I try to access it through my IP, and I have the ports open
<DasEi> BePhantom: yes, mom
<BePhantom> DasEi, ok
<Rob235> hmm, i dont know what happened but i cant create a bottle in crossover, ive tried uninstalling and reinstalling, any ideas?
<alex_> Does anyone here have any eperience with useing the ubuntu server it seems to be all command line is there no GUI
<Fezzler> DasEi>> but it is not a MSDOS disk
<DasEi> Fezzler: sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0
<otep_> exit
<wizzo50> mobi-sheep: But after mounting the CD-Rom Drive then how do you set up ISO, put my Windows disc in the CDROM?
<khelvan> Hello, can someone help me turn off my damn internal speaker from beeping when I delete items from Nautilus or receive a new mail message in Thunderbird on my laptop?
<^Phantom^> Is there any html editor for ubuntu?
<^Phantom^> I kinda prefer WYSIWYG style...
<DasEi> Fezzler: sudo mkdir ~/Desktop/floppydir
<mobi-sheep> wizzo50: That can work.
<Fezzler> still mounting
<DasEi> Fezzler: sudo cp -R /media/floppy0 ~/Desktop/floppydir
<mobi-sheep> wizzo50: Generally, I am talking about having a file on your Ubuntu.  Such as "Windows-XP.iso" --> Same as "Lol.txt" --> But yeah, you can put your Windows disc in the tray and set it up to point to that.
<lich0r> khelvan, look in your gnome preferences for sounds on one of the tabs there is a list which allows you to configure that...or you can just disable all alerts
<DasEi> BePhantom: strange is that the eth0 (or any ethX) doesn't show up, syslog tells about a wrong mac address, sure even lspci doesn't find an ethX ?
<wizzo50> then how do I run it from the CDROM on Virtual?
<Fezzler> DasEi>> will not mount...."mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Fezzler> DasEi>> I guess before it mounted as MSDOS but that is not correct
<^Phantom^> I'll have to look into it on my own, cause I gotta go.
<wizzo50> mobi-sheep: It still has that same error in the black box on VirtualBox
<DasEi> Fezzler: know the fs ?
<alex_> Could someone tell me what the Ubuntu Server channel is please?
<Fezzler> DasEi>> fs?
<mobi-sheep> wizzo50: What does error say?
<wizzo50> mobi-sheep: then how do I run it from the CDROM on Virtual?
<mobi-sheep> alex_: #ubuntu-server
<joot>   Dasei: prob fat32 or ntfs
<mobi-sheep> wizzo50: Mount CD-ROM --> Host... something?
<BePhantom> DasEi, look: http://paste.ubuntu.com/199801/
<alex_> mobi-she, Thank you
<mobi-sheep> alex_: Welcome.
<wizzo50> mobi-sheep:  Fatal Error No bootable medium found System halted!
<Fezzler> DasEi>> FM?
<mobi-sheep> wizzo50: Is the Windows disc in?
<wizzo50> Yes but the drive didn't do anything when I closed it
<DasEi> Fezzler: fs=filesystem
<Fezzler> DasEi>> Tandy TS-DOS?
<wizzo50> mobi-sheep:  Do I mount the Image?
<mobi-sheep> wizzo50: yes.
<DasEi> Fezzler: most probably msdos, fat32 or ntfs
<BePhantom> DasEi, could there be some kind of irq conflict? some people suggest adding "acpi=noirq" into grub, i already tried without any luck
<oenone1> hellow
<khelvan> lich0r - thank you - but is there a way to make it use the Intel sound card on my motherboard rather than the internal speaker? I don't mind having notifications, I just don't want it to be my internal speaker, and right now in the Gnome Sound Preferences my sounds are set to HDA Intel Conexant Digital (ALSA)
<DasEi> BePhantom: sure nic isn't disabled in bios ? syslog tells about insufficent macadress, try: sudo ifup eth1
<Fezzler> DasEi>> Motorola "S" Format
<BePhantom> DasEi, "Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1"
<lich0r> khelvan, I am sure there is...but I am not sure how to do it :/
<DasEi> Fezzler: sudo mount -t msdos /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0          ;;Motorola "S" Format << never heard of it
<DasEi> BePhantom:  sudo ifup eth2
<Fezzler> DasEi>> I have technical information but I don't know what the name of the DOS used for Tandy Portable Disk Drives was
<DanaG> argh, wireless isn't working.
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f26aa4234
<DanaG> there's networkmanager's output.
<BePhantom> DasEi, same, "ignoring unknown interface..."
<BePhantom> DasEi, tried up to eth10, no luck
<joJoba> hi everyone. just have a question; pLease...
<wizzo50> mobi-sheep: After I click on Devices, Mount, CD/DVD-rom image, then what?
<quibbler> !ask | joJoba
<ubottu> joJoba: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BePhantom> DasEi, could ndiswrapper work?
<mobi-sheep> wizzo50: Try again.  Run the Windows Xp.
<BePhantom> i have the windows driver DasEi
<mobi-sheep> wizzo50: You need to install XP first before you can use it.
<wizzo50> mobi-sheep: I haven't been able to do that
<NOTABLE> اHI EVERY BODY I LOVE YOU ALL
<joJoba> thanks ubottu! ----->is there an system wide equalizer and sound controller i can use in ubuntu.
<Fezzler> DasEi>> At the factory, the disks were formated with 40 tracks (0-39), with 2 sectors each track, 80 sectors on a diskette, ,
<quibbler> NOTABLE-> please don't shout...we love you too
<DVA5912> I need to overide bios control for my system fan. i just mounted it over my fanless pci-e graphics card as a replacement for a fan that was cooling it down. Any ideas?
<Fezzler> DasEi>> mount: /dev/fd0: can't read superblock
<NOTABLE> THANKSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<DVA5912> as in a fan like a box fan that cooled it down
<joJoba> ubuntu comes only with volume control. i want to be able to equalize music i listen to online
<quibbler> wizzo50-> i take it you are trying to install xp in virtualbox?
<Fezzler> DasEi>> before I just found floppy0 in Nautilus and right clicked to mount
<joJoba> in youtube or nutsie... i don't think it will be much of a problem to make such a software
<mobi-sheep> quibbler: Yes.  It's his first time trying to do that.
<wizzo50> mobi-sheep: Usually when I have ran this WXP, it automatically runs and setsup on the E: Drive, so I don't know which file to run on it to setup
<wizzo50> mobi-sheep: on Ubuntu
<NOTABLE> ANY BODY KNOWS HOW CAN I INSTALLING THE SOURS BAKIG
<Lartza_> My keyboard and mouse are going crazy?!
<DasEi> BePhantom: sudo apt-get remove nm-applet && sudo apt-get install nm-applet && sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<wizzo50> quibbler: Yes
<Lartza_> Spacebar opens the openbox righ-click mousemenu
<DVA5912> like speedfan for windows. i want that for linux. Do they make a port?
<Lartza_> Mousebuttons do nothing
<mobi-sheep> wizzo50: You only need to point it to your CDROM (where Windows disc is in) and reboot your VirtualBox.  You should see it displaying Windows setup after boot.
<Fezzler> DasEi>> give up?
<Lartza_> Well now they work again, but not for long I guess
<BePhantom> DasEi, but i dont have network how am i supposed to install?
<joot> NOTABLE; turn off your caps lock
<DasEi> Fezzler: mount it graphically then
<NOTABLE> yes
<Fezzler> DasEi>> I do appreciate your clear knowledge and kind assistance
<quibbler> wizzo50-> click on settings and go to cd-rom setting and check your cs player not for iso just the cd player...put the windows disk in the cd player then start the virtual disk
<joot> NOTABLE; thanks
<Lartza_> I hope they work now
<NOTABLE> wellcom
<cqc> 好
<DasEi> BePhantom: right; sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<quibbler> !cn | cqc
<ubottu> cqc: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<wrb123> is anyone here from a country other than the United State or Canada and could maybe have a minute to talk to me about print advertising for a web site such as signs/posters being put up around the city? I'm having trouble finding international advertising information using google
<deww> pretty off topic
<DasEi> BePhantom: http://paste.ubuntu.com/199809/  >give that order
<lovegame> hello i need help , can any one help me to fix some problem with ubuntu ?
<quibbler> wrb123-> try #ubuntu-offtopic
<quibbler> !ask | lovegame
<ubottu> lovegame: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BePhantom> DasEi, do i paste that in the file?
<Fezzler> DasEi>> mount /media/flopy0
<DasEi> BePhantom: yes, make similar;;        sudo apt-get remove nm-applet && sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<DasEi> Fezzler: kidding me ?
<aurilliance> My laptop's brightness keys are function+F4/5 they worked fine the first time I ran ubuntu (the first time it turned on after installing) but hasn't worked since. Anyone have any suggestions? msi gx630 laptop, ubuntu 9.04
<Fezzler> DasEi>> ?
<Fezzler> DasEi>> mount /media/floppy0
<DasEi> Fezzler: man mount
<lovegame> ok, Guys, i'm new to ubuntu, i install it throw windows, i see i have like 500mg free space in filesystem, how i can increase the space ?
<khelvan> Are there any programs out there that will allow me to create 8-bit music in Ubuntu? You know, that old Gameboy sound...
<Lartza_> wrb123: Can I PM you?
<sagaci> what would be the best way to install packages on another computer that does that internet connection
<wizzo50> quibbler: setting that WXP up isn't going to overwrite my other HD with my original Windows on it is it?
<Fezzler> DasEi>> I'm confused
<DVA5912> what does /sys/class/hwmon/hwmon0/device/pwm1 refer too?
<wrb123> yes sure Lartza_
<DVA5912> is that cpu fan?
<quibbler> wizzo50-> no
<wrb123> sorry quibbler, thank you!
<DasEi> Fezzler:if you don't know the fs, mount disk graphically
<lovegame> help!  Guys, i'm new to ubuntu, i install it throw windows, i see i have like 500mg free space in filesystem, how i can increase the space ?
<quibbler> wizzo50-> it will creat one large file in you home directory only
<commander_> can cairo dock work on kubuntu?
<BePhantom> DasEi, it says it couldnt find nm-applet, i think i uninstalled it when installed wicd. As for network restart it says "failed to bring up eth0"
<DVA5912> is their a command i can do to force my cpu cooler to 100%?
<DVA5912> i just want to see how cool i can get it with the fan
<will_hough> Using Server 9.0.4 LAMP with mod_rewrite showing in phpinfo. But the rewrite is not working. Any suggestions on what to check?
<Fezzler> DasEi>> I give up
<Fezzler> DasEi>> I don't remember how I mounted it graphically
<DasEi> Fezzler: you got all basic cmds in the above to copy the mountdir to your desk and see what you can access
<lovegame> help!  Guys, i'm new to ubuntu, i install it throw windows, i see i have like 500mg free space in filesystem, how i can increase the space ?
<DasEi> Fezzler: nautilus = graphically
<Fezzler> DasEi>> Now I do, I mounted the floppy with a MSDOS diskette and then insert the tandy diskette to try to see/recover files
<pandi24561> lovegame, are  you want to resize the partition ?
<DasEi> Fezzler: man mount tells you about available fs-types, with a wrong one, won't read the disk
<myself> i hate lulz
<lovegame> pandi24561,  i used windows, i have in this partition 17GB space , i see in ubuntu filesystem i have only 500MB space !
<lovegame> pandi24561,  i need increase filesystem space !
<Fezzler> DasEi>> I guess I need to ask the file type and come back
<DVA5912> dang you guys know nothing of working with hardware
<DasEi> BePhantom: try to boot a live cd, copy the config files to a external or hd, check if network is fine there, else also check bios, it's an out the box thing, also check:
<DasEi> !chroot
<ubottu> chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<jasu> hi everone
<Fezzler> DasEi>> Custom Tandy DOS with old FM floppy drive
<quibbler> !welcome | jasu
<ubottu> jasu: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<Fezzler> DasEi>> I don't think linux can handle this
<myself> !welcome | myself
<ubottu> myself, please see my private message
<jasu> ubottu, hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<DasEi> Fezzler: I have no idea idea 'bout that, but  you can mount it graphically or try mount's options out
<joot> Fezzler: When I get this kind of problem I use Knoppix live disc then copy the info to a flash drive
<Fezzler> DasEi>> I was hoping at the track/sector level I could see if there was data on thedisk
<jasu> #ubuntu!
<Xet> Hello I've got a problem: I can't watch any flash (I already install the flash 10) but for example on youtube videos I can't see anything just a blank space, I tried with gnash layer and nothing...
<pandi24561> lovegame, are you see the properties trough the root
<DasEi> Fezzler: youi had it mounted...
<jasu> ubottu, hi can u help i hav prob with my grub menu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alinon> has anyone tried the new SF4 benchmark yet in WINE?
<dsnyders> jasu, ubottu is a chat bot.  FYI
<Rob235> whats the current version of glibc and how do i know what ver i have
<quibbler> !ask | jasu
<ubottu> jasu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lovegame> pandi24561,  yes !
<Xet> Hello I've got a problem I can't watch any flash (I already install the 10) but nothing just a blank space
<Fezzler> DasEi>> ran sudo fdmountd and it is reporting "flags=20" non stop
<alinon> Xet: have you already installed "ubuntu restricted extras"?
<DasEi> BePhantom: there are 3 spots I found; mac of nic, resolv.conf an nm-applet, chroot can be used from the live_CD  to work in the HD's environment
<Xet> alinon: yes
<alinon> Xel: what browser?
<Xet> alinon: Firefox (well all actually, I just have 2 Firefox and Epiphany)
<DVA5912> i guess il ask again. How do i go about controling my fan speed? its barley turning and its at 33C.. I want to put it to 10% and see what it turns my cpu down too/
<jasu> ubottu, i changed my grub menu root (hd0,5) to root (hd0,6) so i can boot my system but after i reboot i hav to changed again so how do i save my grub menu after i changed my grub
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alinon> Xel: no joy in either browser eh?
<L3dPlatedLinux> ff for the win
<will_hough> Using Server 9.0.4 LAMP with mod_rewrite showing in phpinfo. But the rewrite is not working. Any suggestions on what to check?
<jasu> ubottu, there is no option for save also
<dsnyders> jasu, ubottu is a program.
<Xet> well I don't know what to do
<Xet> I even tried gnash and nothing...
<alinon> Xet:  have you checked to make sure that firefox isn't trying to use that tea version of flash?
<aurilliance> if anyone has a response to my q about brightness buttons not working ^^^ plz highlight me
<jasu> dylan_, i changed my grub menu root (hd0,5) to root (hd0,6) so i can boot my system but after i reboot i hav to changed again so how do i save my grub menu after i changed my grub
<lucax> whats the next generation of linux desktps?
<DasEi> !grub | jasu ,first link tells you
<ubottu> jasu ,first link tells you: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<alinon> Xet: that happened to me once, it started using icedtea instead of flash, which caused issues
<quibbler> jasu-> you have to edit your menu.lst  in a terminal do: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<alinon> Xet:  i'd probably recommend removing and reinstalling flash all together
<Xet> well but I tried gnash after flash wasn't working ali
<DasEi> jasu : after altering grub, you just exit, it's saved then
<Xet> alinon: I did It like 5 times
<myself> !welcome Xet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about welcome Xet
<alinon> Xet: that's a tough one - wish i could be of more assistance
<Fezzler> DasEi>> thanks for help
<myself> !welcome | Xet
<ubottu> Xet: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<will_hough> Figured it out
<erik__> how do i switch to kde desktop
<Xet> alinon: don't worry thanks anyway
<will_hough> it was  /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<will_hough> AllowOverride
<calvinDK> I need help with making a sh command file
<erik__> idownloaded  kde destop
<KDewhirst> Hi, my Kubuntu 9.04 install is keeping back some packages related to the kernel when i run apt-get update. I think that it might be related to my nvidia drivers; I installed the closed source ones a while back, but my kernel's updated since then, so I'm a little lost. If anyone could point me in the right direction, I'd appreciate it.
<jasu> DasEi, Error 17: cannot mount seleted partition
<alinon> Xet: try this - http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-flash-not-working-after-jaunty-upgrade-64bit.html
<unop> calvinDK, /join #bash
<Fezzler> DasEi>> maybe I should try MSDOS
<alinon> Xet:  please let me know how that goes okay?
<dsnyders> erik__, When you log in you can choose the desktop
<DasEi> Fezzler: see above, all info was given
<DVA5912> !fans
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fans
<DVA5912> !fancontrol
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fancontrol
<Xet> alinon: ok but I'm really confused about this I'm a newbie
<DVA5912> i guess no one knows :(
<DasEi> jasu: I'm tired now and will leave; in grub you decide where grub itsel installs and were  (stage1) is, in /boot/grub/menu.lst you define where the kernelimage is
<dsnyders> DVA5912, I don't think linux can control the CPU fan speed.
<alinon> Xet:  no worries we can walk you through it
<DasEi> DVA5912: quick shot : disable temperature management in bios ?!
<DVA5912> HA!
<DVA5912> not in your life
<KDewhirst> DasEi: that's a scary thought
<DVA5912> last time i did that the fan totaly stoped working and scared the piss out of me
<dsnyders> DVA5912, Although a quick google of "linux control cpu fan speed" has proven me wrong.
<DasEi> KDewhirst: like disable cool n quiet ? nah
<DVA5912> ive googled but nothing works for me
<KDewhirst> DVA5912: maybe you have another fan power spot on the motherboard?
<DVA5912> i also got a NVIDIA 7200 and its not seeing the temps
<DasEi> there are some cpu tools, weel n8 or whatever, good time
<DVA5912> KDewhirst: i have a sys fan port and teh regular CPU fna
<KDewhirst> Hi, my Kubuntu 9.04 install is keeping back some packages related to the kernel when i run apt-get update. I think that it might be related to my nvidia drivers; I installed the closed source ones a while back, but my kernel's updated since then, so I'm a little lost. If anyone could point me in the right direction, I'd appreciate it.
<ircnickiuse> hey, I am using alsa and no device is reported, halp
<KDewhirst> ircnickiuse: does rebooting fix it?
<stevr1it> hello, i have no programm open and the cpu workign 100% why?
<KDewhirst> ircnickiuse: sometimes flash messes it up and rebooting will fix it
<aurilliance> my laptop
<aurilliance> *sorry
<DVA5912> is there a side bar app that shows temps and all? i wana see what mine is now
<sinisterfox> jesus I thought I had n00b questions when I cam in here
<ragsagar> DVA5912, conky
<DVA5912> !conkey
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conkey
<aurilliance> my laptop's brightness keys are function+F4/5 they worked the first time ubuntu ran after installing (9.04) but havn't worked since, any ideas?
<DVA5912> !conky
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conky
<KDewhirst> stevr1it: go to a terminal and type 'top' and hit enter, it should tell you what's using all your cpu time
<ragsagar> DVA5912, better ask google
<stevr1it> ok
<KDewhirst> does anyone want to talk about why my kernel won't update?
<ragsagar> DVA5912, http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_control_fan_speed
<sagaci> hey guys, i just accidentally deleted a value in my gconf-editor, can anyone help me out
<dsnyders> sagaci, close but don't save?
<sinisterfox> bwahahaha
<aurilliance> !brightness
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brightness
<aurilliance> grrr
<sagaci> dsnyders: didn't work, now my desktop icons are gone
<cybrosh_> good day
<stevr1it> root 89%
<sagaci> could someone open their gconf-editor and help me in something
<quibbler> Xet-> in /home/YOURNAME.mozilla/firefox/plugins  do you have a file libflashplayer.so ? if not download it from here: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html and place it in that directory
<IndyGunFreak> sagaci: ask your question
<sagaci> now nautilus won't open
<IndyGunFreak> sagaci: what did you change?
<KDewhirst> sagaci: the owner of the process is root, what's the process's name?
<calvinDK> No help in bash - i neep help to a simple sh file
<ipsemet> i'm trying to set up a dns server for my network with forwarding. i used this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto but when i ping a machine it resolves with the external dns
<KDewhirst> sagaci: oops, sorry, wrong person
<sagaci> all i did was accidentally unset something under apps > nautilus > network_visible or something
<sinisterfox> I don't use nautilus so no help from me
<KDewhirst> stevr1it: the owner of the process is root, what's the process's name?
<childe> anyone could speak chinese?~
<Flannel> !ch | childe
<ubottu> childe: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<stevr1it> KDewhirst: nothing specail on the top only a certain pid 9683 root that takes 89/ 93 % of the cup
<Flannel> er, duh.
<IndyGunFreak> sagaci: is this a fairly new install?
<Flannel> !cn | childe
<ubottu> childe: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<stevr1it> gzip
<sagaci> IndyGunFreak: not really but i think i may just clean install anyhow
<KDewhirst> stevr1it: okay, but what's the name of the process? like xorg? gdm?
<stevr1it> gzip takes 83 % of the cpu
<stevr1it> gzip
<IndyGunFreak> sagaci: well, i was thinking booting to cli, and just creating a new user
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/365321
<dsnyders> sagaci, can you open gconf-editor?
<KDewhirst> stevr1it: oh, you can probably kill that with impunity
<DanaG> grr!
<sinisterfox> who uses zip anymore....
<DanaG> GRR!
<sagaci> yeah, i can alt-f2
<vph> Hi I'm having difficulty with GRUB. I'm trying to install the new Ubuntu release over top the old release and I don't know how to erase the old release or how to get the computer to boot off the cd?
<DanaG> for some reason, I can no longer connect to my wpa2 network.
<KDewhirst> stevr1it: what're you unzipping as root, anyway?
<sagaci> is there any way to check gconf-editor history
<stevr1it> ahh maybe it is making ab  abckup
<stevr1it> backup
<cybrosh_> I have an issue with a swap file. I have 4 GB ram, and couldn't hibernate, so I've decided to create a swap partition of the same size. This is dual boot comp(vista+ubuntu jaunty). I need to edit the fstab so that the new swap partition is permanent, and get red of the swap file
<ircnickiuse> KDewhirst: I am not using flash, I am trying to setup snd_dummy as a device
<KDewhirst> stevr1it: ah, then i guess you just wait for it to end
<stevr1it> ok sorry
<KDewhirst> sagaci: see if you have a gconf file with a ~ at the end of the name
<ircnickiuse> hey DanaG - no luck yet on snd_dummy - it was working a day or so ago, and switching remote access methods / sessions / xstartup must have killed it
<Slade> vph, to get the pc to boot off the cd, rapidly press F10 after you see your bios splash screen. Please note, some are F12, and some are F8
<DanaG> hmm, it probably IS a policykit thing!
<sinisterfox> I hate people trying to dual boot vista and jaunty....get 7 DUH!
<quibbler> sagaci-> edit list recent keys
<DanaG> Is vnc its own user?
<KDewhirst> does anyone know why apt-get would keep back my kernel packages?
<ircnickiuse> DanaG: how - it was working
<ircnickiuse> DanaG: prefix messages to me with my name, I am piping all channels into one screen :p high traffic, hard to see :-)
<Slade> !cdboot
<DanaG> ah.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdboot
<sagaci> in my home dir? no
<cybrosh_> I actually want to get rid of vista, eventually
 * Slade shakes cybrosh_ 's hand
<sinisterfox> get 7 then
<Athenon> I have an ubuntu 9.04 laptop and a Wii.  I want to use an ethernet cable to connect the two so that the laptop can provide internet for my wii via LAN.  I have the necessary adapter and cabling for the wii, but I don't know how to tell Ubuntu to softbridge the networks.
<sinisterfox> mine is working just fine on my 2.2ghz machine
<vph> Does anyone know if they fixed the linksys usb wifi card problem with the new release?
<KDewhirst> sagaci: run this in a terminal: ls -a | grep gtkrc
<ircnickiuse> DanaG: you think vncserver needs to be in audio group?
<quibbler> sagaci-> edit list recent keys in configuration editor
<DVA5912> LOoking for a sidebar program that has system stats in it.... ideas
<DanaG> yeah, perhaps.
<mobi-sheep> !ics | Athenon
<ubottu> Athenon: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<sagaci> KDewhirst, nothing
<DanaG> look at ls -l /dev/snd/*
<Athenon> mobi-sheep:  kk thanks
<DanaG> ircnickiuse: look at ls -l /dev/snd/*  -- lowercase L, not capital i.
<KDewhirst> sagaci: are you in your home directory?
<sagaci> yes
<ircnickiuse> DanaG: done that - I get five devcies (no dummy) two pcm, a seq (ive seen something about snd_seq_dummy) timer and controlc0
<KDewhirst> sagaci: hm, try this: ls -a | grep *gtk*
<DanaG> Look at who owns it, and what the access rights are.
<sinisterfox> <Atheon> are you going through a router or trying to just cable between?
<ircnickiuse> DanaG: my irc client font differentiates lLiIoO0 and | quit nicely :p
<ircnickiuse> same as my coding font
<Picciotto> hello!
<Picciotto> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<lucax> is there any new desktop enviroment in development for linux?
<sagaci> no luck
<KDewhirst> sagaci: that's very strange
<sinisterfox> jesus don't people idle for answers anymore
<ircnickiuse> Picciotto: try !warez !bookz !fserv or !sexxx - aaaah the good old days, when file sharing meant going up to someone and asking them for access
<KDewhirst> sagaci: i'm a kde user, but i was under the impression that the gtkrc was right in the home folder
<sagaci> it's weird because i was in apps >nautilus > desktop then i unset show network icon, or something to that effect and all my desktop icons are gone and i can't right click or anything
<DanaG> ircnickiuse: what font?
<KDewhirst> sinisterfox: i've been here a while, and no one acknowledges that i have a question; it's a little annoying. I'm trying not to be a jerk about it, but still
<ircnickiuse> DanaG: bitstream vera sans
<KDewhirst> sagaci: that's scary
<ircnickiuse> DanaG: all /dev/snd are root:root
<crdlb> sagaci: you unset /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop
<DanaG> ircnickiuse: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=712006
<crdlb> sagaci: once you re-enable that, you may need to manually open a file manager window to make nautilus realize it should be drawing the desktop again
<KDewhirst> crdlb: it sounds like he deleted the whole gtkrc
<crdlb> KDewhirst: gtkrc?
<DanaG> argh, pidgin doesn't reset font sizes unless you close and reopen the conversation.
<DanaG> ah, dejavu sans mono.
<KDewhirst> crdlb: it's the text file where all those settings are saved. i had him check for it, but it wasn't to be found
<crdlb> KDewhirst: other than themes, that's not really used in gnome
<crdlb> KDewhirst: gconf keys are not stored in ~/.gtkrc-2.0
<KDewhirst> crdlb: ah, that would explain it. most of my experience with gtk stuff has been through kde, and kde talks to gtk apps through a file called gtkrc-2.0-kde
<KDewhirst> crdlb: i'd assumed the same was true in the real gnome world
<DanaG> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=712006
<DanaG> hmm, that's one thing about permissions.
<voland> hello all! is there anybody familiar with pygst?
<crdlb> KDewhirst: gnome uses a more sophisticated system called XSettings for that (toolkit preferences); but it's still not related to general configuration
<ubuntu> total noob here trying to do data recovery with Xubuntu through a live CD. I think my one partition Windows HD might just be completely dead though. Can anyone offer some assistance?
<KDewhirst> crdlb: okay, thanks. i don't suppose YOU know why my kernel won't update?
<sagaci> i think i've got it, in gconf-editor, what does the icon with the red line in the middle of it mean
<crdlb> sagaci: a check?
<ircnickiuse> DanaG: I just tried that... got nothing
<ircnickiuse> worked under nx
<DanaG> hmm, does polkit-gnome-manager show anything about audio?
<KDewhirst> ubuntu: you're gonna have to do stuff in the terminal, i think. are you okay with that?
<DanaG> Might have to install a package for it.
<ubuntu> Kde, I can handle terminal commands, I just can't find or mount the drive---that's why I think it might just be totally dead
<KDewhirst> ubuntu: run this: ls /dev/ | grep sd*    and then tell me what it says
<ircnickiuse> DanaG: !nickhighlighting ;-) I'll check now
<ircnickiuse> I only have polkit-gnome-authorizations - not manager
<zer0> zer0
<DVA5912> How do i find out what my GPU temp is?
<kholerabbi> Firefox in Jaunty no longer lets me "Set as desktop wallpaper" - is there a way I can restore this?
<cybrosh_> How can I get rid of the default swap file and place the swap partition instead(permanent)in the fstab?
<mobi-sheep> !swap | cybrosh_
<ubottu> cybrosh_: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<cybrosh_> I actually created the swap partition for hibernation purposes(couldn't hibernate or suspend)
<edoceo> Is there a way with `apt` that I can check the integrity of a packages?  Make sure that file md5 sums match etc?
<DVA5912> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ircnickiuse> E: Couldn't find package polkit-gnome-manager
<ircnickiuse> DanaG:  ^
<nomad77> !sensors | DVA5912
<ubottu> DVA5912: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<jasu> thanks a lot finelly i got my grub back
<DVA5912> Ha! wow my card is running at 84 without a fan. in windows it was at 120+
<jasu> dhq_,
<DVA5912> im going to throw a fan on it and see how far i can get it down
<jasu> dhq_, hiii
<KDewhirst> does anyone know why my apt might be keeping back my kernel packages?
<mobi-sheep> KDewhirst: What does it say?
<dabbler> i have 4 kernel updates held back ... anyone know why?
<grandemahatma> hallo could anyone help me installing a webcam?
<DVA5912> now here is my big question. I know my system is able to change the fan speed of my system fan. it is currently at 870 RPM it maxes out at 2000. How could i max it out? its cooling my GPU down so the faster the cooler. its at 84 right now and id like to get it lower (the system fan is mounted to the heat sync on the card)
<KDewhirst> mobi-sheep: just that the packages are being held back. would you like the list?
<mobi-sheep> KDewhirst: Yes.
<Lartza_> What program does ubuntu come with to make that disk usage disc and I can see what is taking my hd space?
<quibbler> KDewhirst-> have a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=135388
<KDewhirst> mobi-sheep: linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic
<domino14> whats the best way to get java on ubuntu?
<mobi-sheep> KDewhirst: I take it you install it using apt-get ?
<KDewhirst> quibbler: thanks
<domino14> the runtime
<^Phantom^> What's a good FTP client for Ubuntu?
<magnetron> Lartza_: baobao
<KDewhirst> mobi-sheep: yeah. the only thing i can think of that i didn't do that way was the nvidia driver, but the kernel's updated a couple times since then
<magnetron> ^Phantom^: filezilla
<grandemahatma> ^Phantom^: the command line
<Lartza_> magnetron: Thank you
<dabbler> gftp
<mobi-sheep> KDewhirst: Try sudo apt-get check
<KDewhirst> mobi-sheep: okay, will do
<Lartza_> FIreFTP
<grandemahatma> could anyone help me installing a webcam?
<KDewhirst> mobi-sheep: it didn't say anything
<Lartza_> How do I run baobao?
<Lartza_> :S
<mobi-sheep> KDewhirst: Okay.  No broken dependencies.
<domino14> whats teh best way to get the java runtime on ubuntu?
<Lartza_> baobao gives command not found
<rubydiamond> guys
<KDewhirst> mobi-sheep: well, just reading lists,done, building tree, done, reading state, done
<Flannel> Lartza_: baobab, is likely what you're looking for.
<KDewhirst> mobi-sheep: yeah
<Flannel> !java | domino14
<ubottu> domino14: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Lartza_> Flannel: Yes! Ty
<quibbler> domino14-> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<grandemahatma> hallo? anyone?
<Flannel> Lartza_: (you can always use tab complete!)
<mobi-sheep> KDewhirst: You can install everything using "sudo aptitude full-upgrade" (as in not apt-get).
<KDewhirst> mobi-sheep: okay, i'll give that a shot
<Lartza_> well i heard it was baobao
<Lartza_> so i tried that
<Lartza_> :/
<quibbler> !webcam | grandemahatma
<ubottu> grandemahatma: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<KDewhirst> mobi-sheep: it's gonna do it, but it says it's going to remove a some packages that relate to the kernel i'm using right now. will that be a problem?
<mobi-sheep> KDewhirst: What packages?
<DVA5912> what is the boiling point of water?
<KDewhirst> mobi-sheep: The following packages will be REMOVED:
<KDewhirst>   linux-headers-2.6.28-11{u} linux-headers-2.6.28-11-generic{u}
<ircnickiuse> DVA5912: what is your air pressue?
<DVA5912> .... wo what?!
<ircnickiuse> DVA5912: use mineral oil
<mobi-sheep> KDewhirst: I think that'll be okay.  The new packages should have similar names.
<fireball> hi all
<DVA5912> ircnickiuse: what are you talking about?
<ircnickiuse> DVA5912: water boils at -272 and a bit C
<quibbler> DVA5912-> 100 c at sea level
<KDewhirst> mobi-sheep: yep, they're the same, save for the littlest version number
<mobi-sheep> KDewhirst: Right.  Go ahead. :)
<KDewhirst> mobi-sheep: okay, thanks
<flippo> quibbler, what a coincidence!  Such a round number.
<KDewhirst> mobi-sheep: why is it that aptitude behaves better than apt-get?
<fireball> just installed virtualbox, the only app i installed it for will not run full screen, any advise please?
<ircnickiuse> flippo: we really lucked out on that
<veaeaea> what is a "computer Janitor"
<DVA5912> hmm im not cooking yet then :\
<ircnickiuse> flippo: it would have been really hard to remember 97.3727299093 C
<veaeaea> a person who just takes care of networks and stuff?
<dabbler> get virtualbox from Sun
<mobi-sheep> KDewhirst: It checks and keep list of dependencies all times.  Let me find you the link.
<noob> what is a computer janitor?
<mobi-sheep> KDewhirst: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/aptitude
<ircnickiuse> noob: badly localised slang for 'something that cleans up your computer'
<dabbler> v 2.2.4
<KDewhirst> mobi-sheep: thank you for the link, and thank you again for fixing this for me. the 'please update me' icon was starting to make me nuts
<noob> ircnickiuse its like a job for people
<DanaG> sorry, I was afk.
<DVA5912> jeez i got a fan blowing on this thing the fan is at 6000 RPM and its still sitting with idle load at 80C
<DanaG> ircnickiuse: ah
<fireball> dabbler: I did. It works great. But the program I want to use full screen only blacks out the rest of the screen when i maximise it, not actually expands to full size. . .
<DanaG> polkit-gnome-manager is the binary, not the package.
<ircnickiuse> DanaG: aaaah, anyway, what package is it? :/
<ircnickiuse> normally it tells me which package provides that binary
<ircnickiuse> when it says not found
<domino14> is the sun java for ubntu not very good?
<domino14> its kind of frozen
<abchirk_> if I make a dd copy of my windows partition... and I repartionate the harddisk. Can I play my dd copy back?
<abchirk_> To a other partition with a bigger size?
<fireball> just installed virtualbox from sun, the only app i installed it for will not run full screen, any advise please?
<daedra> I've got a power mac g4, what distro should I use?
<daedra> don't just do <insert channel name> ppc  :P
<Shift_Wreck> hey folks. i got a .dar archive from a backup i did with HUbackup that i need some files from. is it possible to extract its contents to another drive so i can browse its contents?
<DanaG> ircnickiuse: ah, polkit-gnome-authorization
<DanaG> package is policykit-gnome
<DVA5912> what can i use to torcher test my system
<DanaG> I just figured out why my wifi wouldn't connect..... 2 of 3 wifi antennas were not attached!
<quibbler> fireball->  what os did you install?
<fireball> quibbler: xp
<fireball> quibbler: program i want full screen is AtomixMP3
<DanaG> I guess the Linux iwlagn driver doesn't do antenna diversity.
<Shift_Wreck> hey folks. i got a .dar archive from a backup i did with HUbackup that i need some files from. is it possible to extract its contents to another drive so i can browse its contents?
<quibbler> fireball->  did you install guest additions?
<fireball> quibbler: yep!
<dsdeiz> for example i installed a package using apt-get, does it store a deb file somewhere?
<blue-frog> Shift_Wreck: dar or tar?
<Halabund> I have about 30 GB of space to use for an Ubuntu installation.  How should I divide it between the system partition and the home directory?  How much space does a typical Ubuntu installation take up (with some useful programs, of course)?
<Shift_Wreck> dar sir
<Shift_Wreck> .dar
<blue-frog> Shift_Wreck: ok sry then can't help
<Shift_Wreck> k
<mobi-sheep> Halabund: There are guided installation making things easier for people.
<Coolg1026> Hey, does anyone else have problems with a ralink rt2500 linksys wireless card?
<DVA5912> "killall mprime" should totaly eradicate that prog right?
<Coolg1026> slow as hell on the Ubuntu 9.04
<unop> Halabund, I find 5GB for / more sufficient - 10GB is safe
<unop> s/more/more than/
<blue-frog> dsdeiz: /var/cache/apt/archives
<Steil> hmm
<Kane> Shift_Wreck, http://linux.die.net/man/1/dar - 'x' flag seems to be what you want
<quibbler> fireball->  did you try right crtl+f ?
<unop> Halabund, don't forget you need to factor in some space for a swap partition too
<blackfox86> i install kopete,after 4 day my kopete cant use,how to fix my kopete?
<Halabund> unop: thanks!
<Shift_Wreck> Kane: thank you
 * Coolg1026 finds that 1mbps is slow as hell on ub
<fireball> quibbler: yes, xp goes full screen, but not Atomix
<DVA5912> mprime Wont DIE!!!!!!
<Coolg1026> for a 256 mbps net card
<fireball> quibbler: Atomix stays the same size and the rest of the screen goes to black when maximised
<unop> DVA5912, how was mprime started?
<dsdeiz> blue-frog: is there a time limit or some sort that then it deletes it?
<DVA5912> unop: by me :(
<Coolg1026> hello?
<Coolg1026> ...
<blue-frog> dsdeiz: no unless you remova it yourself  (apt-get autoclean   apt-get clean)
<unop> DVA5912, try  killall -2 mprime
<dsdeiz> oh yeah, thanks mates
<dsdeiz> i mean 'mate'
<DVA5912> Cpu temp still rising
<DVA5912> so im taking that its not killed
<Coolg1026> Hey, the default driver for a very common wireless network card is busted, if anyone cares.
<Coolg1026> in the pre-packaged 9.04
<Bram_P> hello, I want to update clamav(0.95.1 I think) to the newest version(0.95.2), but I don't really understand how to, can anyone help me??
<unop> DVA5912,  is it still in the process table?   pidof mprime
<DanaG> I have my root as 12 gigs.
<DVA5912> i think i heard my heatsync crack a bit  :(
<DanaG> I have lots of random stuff installed.
<DVA5912> 12961
<DVA5912> mprime ^
 * Coolg1026 is leaving (reason = no help at all)
<DanaG> DVA5912: handy hint: pkill -f partialname kills things like: realllylongwordwithpartialnameinsideit
<DanaG> also handy:
<DanaG> !info htop
<ubottu> htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-4ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 54 kB, installed size 196 kB
<unop> DVA5912,  ps aux | grep 12961
<fireball_> don't know what just happened, but i'm back. . .
<DVA5912> i think my cpu is thermal cracking i hear is clicking and all
<fireball_> quibbler: Any ideas?
<DVA5912> clint    12961 74.3  0.2  44128  2960 ?        Rl   03:14   6:43 /home/clint/Desktop/mprime
<DVA5912> clint    13111  0.0  0.0   3004   748 pts/0    R+   03:23   0:00 grep 12961
<DVA5912> im getting close to 60C here
<Kane> DVA5912, invest in some fans
<noob> my baby is died
<quibbler> fireball_-> sorry no.
<unop> DVA5912, 60C is not too bad considering
<DVA5912> Kane i got a 4000 RPM on the cpu its only at 1900 RPM
<fireball_> quibbler: Thanks anyway!
<Kane> Oh
<DVA5912> and a system that tops at 2000 which is cooling the gpu (tied to it) and its at 1000 rpm
<domino14> what does kill -9 do instead of just kill ?
<quibbler> Bram_P-> look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-453310.html
<fireball_> How do i get a specific stubborn VirtualBox program to run full screen? Maximise does not do it.
<unop> DVA5912,   for i in 15 3 2 1 9; do kill -"$i" 12961; done
<DVA5912> YOu killed it
<DVA5912> i think
<DVA5912> im down to 40
<DVA5912> sido killall -9 mprime
<DVA5912> sudo*
<blue-frog> fireball_: hostkey F
<unop> domino14, it sends a SIGKILL signal - which is an uninterruptable termination - the process has to terminate immediately without cleaning up after itself
<DVA5912> back down to 19C :D
<unop> domino14, http://sial.org/howto/shell/kill-9/
<DanaG> ooh, I'm compiling compat-wireless with 3 threads, and my CPU thermal-zone is only going up to 57 C.
<DanaG> Best thermal paste ever: "IC Diamond" -- should be google-able.
<fireball_> blue-frog: no, that will not do it for this program!
<DVA5912> ohhh its down to 10C... never been this far down :)
<DVA5912> oh thats why. my fans finaly kicked in. system is at 1800 and CPU is at 3500
<Pytlask> Hey all! So I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 to my desktop. I already had a Vista installation and chose to have them side by side. When GRUB starts up and I select Vista though, it boots back into GRUB. Anybody heard of this problem before?
<Kane> Pytlask, is GRUB set up to load the Vista partition?
<Pytlask> Kane: I believe so. Vista appears on the menu
<Kane> It may appear on the menu, but if it's pointing to the wrong location (or none at all) I'd assume it'll load back into GRUB
<Pytlask> The installer handled the partitioning and setup for me, so I don't know exactly what is set up
<Pytlask> Alright, do you happen to know how I'd check that?
<Pytlask> Or what to search for to find the solution? My searches so far have revealed nothing :(
<rohan> how does ubuntu have gdmsetup? upstream does not have it, and fedora does not have it! where did ubuntu get it from?
<Kane> Pytlask, just a heads up, my Linux knowledge is very limited. So hopefully someone else can point out if I do something wrong here :P
<Kane> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Kane> Check that
<Kane> And see if your Vista menu addition is pointing to your Vista partition
 * DigitalKiwi has gdmsetup on arch, rohan 
<rohan> DigitalKiwi: oh, ok
<quibbler> fireball_-> i just install atomix and you are right it does open full screen...again the only suggestion i got is to ask in #vbox or try another mixing program
<blackfox86> i am use ubuntu 9.04. i got problem with my kopete ..cant connect to my ym .how can i make it able to connetc to my ym?
<jojopal> mor info
<jojopal> blackfox86
<blackfox86> yes jojopal
<jojopal> mor info
<jojopal> mor information
<blackfox86> kopete version 0.70.2
<jojopal> about configuration
<blackfox86> i aready make account
<dROg> heya guys, a little help about playing mp4 video files ... totem and vlc don't work...and i think it's gotta do with the codecs ... can someone help me ?
<blackfox86> before i can enter
<blackfox86> but now cant enter my ym
<jojopal> what is the message of error?
<jojopal> have a number?
<blackfox86> kopete user is not reachable
<dsdeiz> what's the original permission of /var/www :D
<Kane> dROg, in VLC, view the file information and see what codecs it's using
<Kane> I thought MP4's played natively with VLC :/
<blackfox86> but dont have nomber
<jojopal> ok
<dsdeiz> what's the original permission of /var/www :D
<jojopal> you made an update recently?
<blackfox86> yes
<Boohbah> dsdeiz: 755 apache:root
<Bram_P> quibbler: sorry for the late reply, but thank you very much!
<jojopal> and before de update all was fine?
<safag> hi ! i have latest ubuntu , i m havin problems with running utube videos , do i need to install any plugin , i can just listen sound ,cany see video in motion
<blackfox86> yes
<blackfox86> before it fine
<dsdeiz> thanks Boohbah
<mobi-sheep> !flash | safag
<ubottu> safag: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<blackfox86> after update ,i cant enter ym
<quibbler> FBram
<jojopal> blackfox86 was the update
<blackfox86> what can i do?
<jojopal> if I as you a trie to install pidgin
<safag> ubottu thanqs mate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanqs mate
<dsdeiz> lolz
<mobi-sheep> blackfox86: What is YM?
<blackfox86> yahoo masanger
<jojopal> yahoo messenger
<safag> lolzzz
<jojopal> :)
<mobi-sheep> blackfox86: Join #pidgin and read the topic.
<dsdeiz> right
<safag> and i cant play some videos with vlc
<dsdeiz> i believe yahoo made some changes recently
<safag> i have latest version
<safag> of vlc
<blackfox86> ok,thank you jojopal :)
<jeeves>  how do I make a bootable USB device from a bootable CD?
<safag> still i cant play all formats of viseo
<mobi-sheep> safag: What file are you trying to run?
<neconide> ectospasm: see if you can help timidwhitekid
<timidwhitekid> hey, can anyone here help me install j2ee on ubuntu?
<Kane> safag, Tools > Codec Information. Then google 'vlc linux [codec]' and see if there's any codecs available
<safag> its a 700mb movie
<safag> downloaded fm torrent
<safag> mp4 xtenssion
<mobi-sheep> safag: Use VLC?
<DanaG> ircnickiuse: did you get a chance to try the polkit stuff?
<safag> but how do i download codec fm google ?
<safag> if availavle ?
<safag> cant i update my vlc ?
<Fruddy> Hi, is there a program similar to remote desktop in windoze? I know there is vnc but it seems slow.
<geremy_c1> hey all, still having problems with the nvidia kernel driver, finally got it to work but, after an unrelated reboot, it says that it couldn't load the kernel driver
<safag> hello ??
<jeeves> safag, how do I make a bootable DVD from a bootableCD?
<geremy_c1> and speaking of not being able to load the nvidia kernel driver, here's the (warning: voluminous) output of nvidia-bug-report: http://paste.ubuntu.com/199858/
<larry> ............. :@
<Kane> safag, you should be linked to a library from a repo - If available
<mobi-sheep> !codecs | safag
<ubottu> safag: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<staar2> hi
<staar2> kde runs faster the XFCE ?
<safag> wat is repo ?
<mobi-sheep> Fruddy: vino?  vinagre?  Those are VNC.
<Mefached> I'm having some serious GRUB issues. After an install of Ubuntu 9.04 over my old Ubuntu 8.04, my system gives me a GRUB Error 15.
<xiong> i can't fully empty my evolution trash; moving emails from one folder to another appear to create 'ghosts' in trash
<Pytlask> Does anybody know how I would figure out which partition my GRUB directory is in?
<Mefached> Yes, Pytlask. Type "sudo grub" then, in that prompt, "find /boot/grub/stage1"
<raylu> Pytlask: well, it's in /boot, so "df -hx tmpfs" should be helpful
<mobi-sheep> !repo | safag
<ubottu> safag: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<raylu> !trash | xiong
<ubottu> xiong: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<raylu> xiong: oh... are you using an IMAP mailbox?
<xiong> ubottu, erm, this is evolution trash, not system trash; no, i'm using pop
<xiong> the ghosts disappear when evolution quit and restart
<blackfox86> thank you <mobi-sheep> and <jojopal>
<jojopal> :)
<xiong> i just made an ass out of myself replying to a bot -- time to sleep and pick this up tomorrow
<mobi-sheep> safag: Try "ffplay /path/to/your/video/movie.mp4"
<brip> hi any of you guys try quagga?
<aion22290> Enter text here...
<brip> here
<hosamelfeky> hi all
<brip> !quagga
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quagga
<safag> mobi-sheep  Try "ffplay /path/to/your/video/movie.mp4"  fm where ???
<mobi-sheep> safag: ALT + F2, maybe.
<brip> quagga can turn my ubuntu into a router?
<DanaG> what's a quagga?
<DanaG> can I eat it?
<DanaG> =þ
<mobi-sheep> safag: You might want to check this out.
<mobi-sheep> !medibuntu | safag
<ubottu> safag: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<glick> is ubuntu's battery estimating time very inaccurate?
<brip> DanaG it will turn my ubuntu into a router
<safag> ubottu now wat do i do of medibuntu?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<glick> how accurate is the ubuntu laptop battery time left icon
<mobi-sheep> glick: Accurate.
<brip> !zebra
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zebra
<safag> ubottu ??? pls help me
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pls help me
<mobi-sheep> safag: You want to add the mediabuntu repos to enable encrypted DVDs and such.
<mobi-sheep> safag: ubottu is a bot.
<halberd> !zubra
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zubra
<brip> ubottu pls help me
<glick> mobi-sheep, when i hover over the battery icon it says discharge time is 5h 55 mins
<Mefached> So can nobody help me with my GRUB problem?
<safag> mobi-sheep now u only tell me , wat do i do now?? nigga ?
<glick> mobi-sheep, but when i right click on it and select the battery icon, it says 8hours 2 mins
<hosamelfeky> hello
<halberd> maybe hovering over the battery icon uses up juice like a mofo
<hosamelfeky> good morning
<mobi-sheep> glick: Laptop?  Computer?  What is your usage battery length?
<mobi-sheep> !ohmy | safag
<ubottu> safag: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<safag> mobi-sheep ????
<glick> mobi-sheep, where can i see that?
<mobi-sheep> glick: Are you using the laptop?
<glick> mobi-sheep, yes
<glick> mobi-sheep, a netbook
<Kane> My SATA drive mounts with these options (rw nosuid nodev user_id=0 group_id=0 allow_oher blksize=4096) - If I were to add that to /etc/fstab, would this line work (/dev/satadrive /media/SATA ntfs rw,nosuid,nodev 0 0) ?
<mobi-sheep> glick: Can you give me your netbook specs / model name?
<glick> mobi-sheep, i have the Asus eee-pc 1000he
<archman> is it secure to remove ubuntu-desktop package? I want to remove update-notifier and it requires ubuntu-desktop to be removed.
<safag> mobi-sheep sorry man , ididnt knew its meaning , i just saw it on wiki , sorry for that
<Kane> Why remove update-notifier?
<Flannel> archman: Yeah, it's a metapackage and can be safely removed
<mobi-sheep> glick: Seems like normal.  You have a battery capable of 9.5 hours.
<archman> Flannel, and it won't pull any new dependencies if i try to reinstall it? Is it even required for updates and stuff?
<glick> mobi-sheep, so which is it when i hover over the battery icon, or click on it
<glick> is it the charge time or the discharge time
<mobi-sheep> glick: Sure, the measurements can be a little off sometimes in a while.
<Flannel> archman: What do you mean new depends if you try and reinstall it?
<mobi-sheep> glick: Can you send the Ss?
<mobi-sheep> glick: Screenshot*
<archman> Flannel, eg, I want to install ubuntu-desktop back, because it is recommended. It won't ask me to put update-shit back?
<Flannel> archman: It will.  That's what dependencies do
<archman> aaah crap!
<glick> mobi-sheep, im about to pass-out, ill be back tomorrow
<brip> Flannel you are my idol, are you familiar with quagga - an internet routing daemon - this will turn my pc into a router no? i have 3 NICs
<Flannel> archman: But, it's perfectly fine to leave u-d uninstalled
<archman> What do I need ubuntu-desktop for?
<glick> nite all
<glick> thanks
<mobi-sheep> glick: I don't see two difference readings on my laptop.  Only one battery reading.
<glick> mobi-sheep, if i click on the battery icon
<Flannel> archman: Nothing at all except upgrading to the next Ubuntu version (but, you really should let update-manager take care of that anyway)
<glick> mobi-sheep, a menu appears and if i click on the battery icon on the menu, it opens a dialog box
<safag> ??? how do i download any software on ubuntu , it just doesnt allow me , and  wattodo with medibuntu ?
<lanoxx-> when i try to run a safe upgrade aptitude also tries to install a couple of new programs that i dont actually want it to install, who do i change that?
<brip> safag what do you want to download?
<safag> brip vlc , and other plugins
<archman> Flannel, ok, so I guess that update-notifier won't be required for an upgrade. Thanks! I will try it now.
<safag> coz i cant play all videos in vlc
<safag> so ter must b someplugins needed ?
<mobi-sheep> glick: I see what you mean.  You want the one that display when you hover the icon.  Remember -- batteries can wear out over a period of time.
<glick> hey before i go, how can preserve my battery life? do i discharge it, and then take it out of the laptop and keep my laptop pluged in, or do i charge the battery, then take it out of the laptop and keep the laptop plugged in
<safag> and i cant play utube videos
<safag> i can just listen
<brip> safag just a sec
<archman> Flannel, I was wandering, why it forces to start on every boot if it's turned off in sessions? Is there any hack I can do?
<glick> mobi-sheep, but the hover time is not at all near what i should be getting with this battery a new battery
<Flannel> archman: I'm sure you can disable it.  But I don't know specifics.
<anomoly> running ubuntu 9.04, looking for a itunes replacement. is there a general consensus on the best app for this?
<brip> safag, have you tried installing w32codecs and libdvdcss2?
<glick> the one in the dialog box is more  near what i should be getting
<anomoly> banshee, amarok etc?
<brip> Amarok ROCKS!
<mobi-sheep> glick: Not everything are accurate.  When you buy a 2GB stick from store, you're getting something close to 2GB.  The readings are not always accurate but it's accurate enough to know that you're getting about 9.5 hours.
<archman> Anyone knows how to disable update-notifier from being started on every boot? (no, it's not in "sessions"...)
<archman> brip +1
<hosamelfeky>                   http://www.mysoju.com/im-sorry-i-love-you/episode-1/part-1/
<kraut> moin
<safag>  brip:  no dude , fm where do i get it ? and then can i play any type of videos in vlc ?
<anomoly> brip: does it manage podcast subscriptions?
<mobi-sheep> glick: Personally.  I leave my laptop plugged most of the time not because I want to.  It's just that I don't travel much. :)
<Flannel> hosamelfeky: this channel is for support only.  If you're looking to chat, please find a more appropriate place, thanks.
<safag> brip  no dude , fm where do i get it ? and then can i play any type of videos in vlc ?
<brip> anomoly yes, i think so
<Kane> safag, VLC needs the codecs to play the videos
<brip> safag, mostly - here read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<safag> kane  , fm where do i get codecs ?
<Kane> Find out what codecs you don't have (Tools > Codec Information) then google for that VLC Linux codec
<safag> kane  , brip  , ok tanxx
<Kane> safag, or you may need a different media player. VLC won't play everything. For one type of file (can't remember off the top of my head) I need totem
<safag> kane  , maybe i hav totem , aint that movie player?
<Kane> As for amarok, sudo apt-get install amarok should work
<brip> so does anyone know how i can configure quagga?
<Kane> safag, yeah, it is. But once again, you need the codecs for it to play certain videos
<brip> i cant find documentation
<archman> amarok2 sucks real bad, there is a 1.4 build for jaunty!
<Halabund> Hello
<Halabund> How can Windows be made the default choice in the boot menu?
<safag> kane , but when i search codec , it refuses me to downlaod
<Kane> Totem, though, should pop up with the available downloads if it can find them - I think
<Kane> safag, for which player?
<safag> totem
<brip> safag which version of ubuntu are you using?
<Kane> Does it come up with the available codecs?
<safag> brip , newest one jaunty 9.4
<brip> safag ok execute this: sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/jaunty.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<safag> kane , u mean  movie player and totem r same, ainit it ?
<brip> safag, yes they are
<Kane> safag, yeah, same thing - From memory
<safag> brip ,ok i m doin just this, just wait a sec
<brip> safag, tell me when u are done
<oenone1> is there a rapidshre downloader for jaunty ??
<archman> oenone1, wget
<safag> brip  , done it
<jeeves>  how do I make a bootable USB device from a bootable CD?
<oenone1> how do I install t
<jeeves>  how do I make a bootable USB device from a bootable CD?
<brip> safag ok then do this: sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<Halabund> Hello! How can Windows be made the default choice in the boot menu?
<jeeves>  how do I make a bootable USB device from a bootable CD?
<safag> brip , during executing
<safag> i get message
<archman> oenone1, sudo apt-get install wget
<brip> ?
<safag> following pakage cannot be
<safag> authenticated
<oenone1> thanks archman
<archman> np, mate ;)
<brip> safag, strange choose yes anyway
<archman> oenone1, is you have rs account, it will work
<safag> ok
<archman> if*
<safag> brip , its70% done
<rohan> is there any way i can get only newly inserted removable media's icons on the desktop? i don't want all my mounted drives to apear on desktop
<brip> safag
<safag> brip , doneee !!
<brip> ok next
<brip> safag, do this: sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<Padhu> ow can i install apache & php for Sqlite database?
<Padhu> how
<nostradamus> i, need, help...
<Padhu> apt-get install is enough?
<chiques> Check this out. I was in Santa Barbara today and I decided to go to the Mac Store. They stopped me at the door and refused to let me go in and browse because it was the opening day for the new iphone. That's wacked!
<safag> brip , done !
<nostradamus> i want to install conky colour, like here. i will create my own desktop but i stuck http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/CONKY-colors?content=92328
<chiques> For this reason, I will continue to be loyal to the penguin.
<brip> ok safag, try playing in vlc again
<nostradamus> this is a problem Download and extract the conky-colors.tar.gz and type in terminal.
<hosamelfeky> i need to be friend with korean one
<safag> brip , now ??
<nostradamus> yes
<safag> brip okkk
<brip> safag does it vork?
<hotspeedBOPM> hosamelfeky why?
<safag> yeahhh , tahanqqs man !! cheeers
<safag> brip , i hav one more problem , icant play youtube videos
<safag> i can just hear em
<brip> safag - in firefox?
<safag> which plugin or addon i neeed 2 get?
<safag> yeahh
<brip> flash
<brip> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<safag> i have it , i think
<Padhu> how can i install apache & php for Sqlite database?
<rohan> safag: just install "ubuntu-restricted-extras" pacakge
<Kane> Padhu, 'for Sqlite database' /
<Kane> * ?
<Halabund> Hello! How can Windows be made the default choice in the boot menu?
<brip> safag, sorry man, im not expert on flash
<safag> brip , i had installed it b4 5 minutesbut still i m unable to see
<rohan> Halabund: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<rohan> then change the default entry to 3
<rohan> from 0
<Halabund> rohan: thanks!
<BigMike`> anyone get yahoo on pidgin to work?
<brip> safag which one flash?
<safag> brip , i have latest firefox
<Padhu> Kane: yes
<brip> safag, which one are you unable to see? flash video?
<brip> safag i think you have to restart firefox
<safag> brip  i donno , i clicked on any one video on utube
<safag> i had restarted
<odder> I have already asked that question but no anwer was given: is there any way to change a key's character? I'd like to have an apostrophe instead of a single quotation mark
<Kane> Padhu, the 'for sqlite database' doesn't really make sense
<jeeves>  how do I make a bootable USB device from a bootable CD?
<brip> safag, sorry man i am not expert on flash and firefox
<Kane> Do you want an sqlite database to store data from a PHP application you've made?
<safag> brip ok thanqqs for vlc hlp dude !
<safag> :)
<safag> ^_^
<brip> safag im happy i helped you
<brip> ^_^
<Padhu> I just want to make an simple application to maintain CD contents
<brip> im sad no one is helps me ...
<brip> sorry my english
<safag> brip , wats ur problem ??
<brip> quagga
<Kane> /away
<safag> watss that ??
<brip> quagga is my problem
<brip> internet routing demon
<Padhu> Kane: what is your suggestion
<safag> ohh , idk , i installled ubuntu just yesterday
<safag> n upgraded to new one 2day
<safag> but now when i download fm ADD/REMOVE
<safag> it givz me some error
<safag> n i still not got wats medibuntu?
<safag> it has 2 do someting in it
<lesshaste> hi.. I can't get the microphone to work at all on my laptop
<rohan> safag: why do you need complete medibuntu just for libdvdcss?
<jeeves> safag, can you help me make a bootable USB stick from a CD?
<safag> u need 2 mount it
<safag> jeeves
<rohan> jeeves: you want to convert your ubuntu cd to liveusb?
<lesshaste> I am trying applications->sound & video-> sound recorder now. in "record from input" my options are mic boost, front mic boost, capture, capture 1, capture 2, digital. is that right/normal?
<impeachgod> hello
<jeeves> safag, I need to make the USB stick bootable so I can install Windows on a new netbook with only a USB port (no optical).  I was able to partition the drive using the bootable Ubuntu utility, but now I need to convert the bootable XP CD to be a bootable XP USB stick so I can get that partof the install over
<pawel> hey is there any image viewer in KDE that would use some nice compiz effects? - something like picasa preview in windows u just click image in file browser and it smoothly fills up your desktop with just 2 arrows to see next images
<impeachgod> I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 and ubuntu hangs everytime I copy/move a large number of files. for example, I was checking out iphone-dev on svn and it hung in the middle of the checkout
<impeachgod> why is this?
<impeachgod> hung as in becomes completely unresponsive. mouse, keyboard doesn't work.
<jeeves> rohan, did you get that one? I need to convert the XP CD into a XP USB
<Surlent777> I need a little bit of assistance before I hurt someone...see, I hate ipv6 with a passion, as it renders Opera useless, but I found a thing on Ubuntu Blog telling me that I could get this newer kernel and it guided me on installing it. It for some reason refused to detect my network card even though it was listed under lspci. So, I boot back to my previous kernel, and now amarok doesn't want to launch properly, complaining about the dcop 
<archman> update-nitifier start no matter that I already turned it off in "sessions" and gconf. Help??
<gdbdzgd> xp usb boot?
<rohan> jeeves: um this is not the channel for this question
<jeeves> rohan, I'm asking here because I'm running Ubuntu as the main OS on this laptop
<buch> Anyone who can point me to a file or a config gui where i can get ubuntu to automaticly mount my secondary NTFS harddisk on startup?
<pawel> /etc/fstab
<gdbdzgd> i had try xp usb boot  but only bule screen!
<pawel> google: automount ntfs fstab
<mobi-sheep> jeeves: Do you have another machine?
<Slart> buch: put it in the /etc/fstab file.. just one line
<Slart> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Slart> buch: check that link from ubottu above.. it has all the gory details
<mobi-sheep> jeeves: http://tinyurl.com/mnvue2
<rohan> mobi-sheep: lol ;D
<jeeves> mobi-sheep, yes, I'm on a laptop with Ubuntu running on it.  I have my XP CD though, and I need to install it on the netbook that will only boot from USB.  How can I convert this XP CD to a bootable DVD?
<jeeves> mobi-sheep, thanks.  reallllllllyyyyyyy funny
<mobi-sheep> jeeves: Just read the guides.  The walkthrough may be similar by doing it on XP or Ubuntu.  Figure out what you need to do.
<magnetron> hi, what's the status of CUDA and OpenCL in Ubuntu and Debian? is it possible to supply debs of software that are designed using these APIs?
<jeeves> mobi-sheep, nm, I figured it out.  I've had a few drinks, and couldn't think latterly.
<Surlent777> well, first step is going to be to purge this useless kernel...
<Dougal> Is it normal to have the CPU running at 100% even though i've got no programs open except system monitor?
<Surlent777> no
<rohan> Dougal: no
<Dougal> My computer's running *much* slower lately
<Dougal> odd thing is, the processes list only has one or two things in it using CPU, and they only add up to about 10% - 25% or so. So I don't know what's going on.
<|Ryan> Can anyone help me? I can't get Amarok to play my MP3, how can I enable it to?
<|Ryan> Can anyone help me? I can't get Amarok to play my MP3, how can I enable it to?
<magnetron> Dougal: what frequency is your CPU currently running at? (the speeds can scale up and down to adjust to the worload)
<Dougal> My first thought was botnet, but when i looked for anti-malware for linux, the internet basically told me 'that doesn't happen on Linux'
<Dougal> magnetron: hold on...
<Surlent777> |Ryan: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Surlent777> or kubuntu-restricted-extras if you're running that
<|Ryan> Surlent 777:Thanks.
<Surlent777> np
<magnetron> Dougal: what do you mean "running at 100%"? you said the processes add up to 25%
<gdbdzgd> jeeves , you want make xp cd/dvd like  ubuntu runing you laptop in usb mode?
<Surlent777> Dougal: For a good malware remover program thing, try BitDefender. Great looking and free for personal use
<Surlent777> couldn't hurt to at least try running it
<Surlent777> make sure you run it as sudo though so you can get the whole filesystem in on the scan
<grw> 1
<Surlent777> unlike avast it keeps the settings and virus database consistant between users, so no worries there
<Dougal> Surlent777: I'll look it up. Is it in the main repositories? can i just grab it with synaptic?
<Surlent777> no
<Surlent777> just google it though; real easy to find
<Dougal> magnetron: okay, i'm embaressed. I have to admit I don't know where to look
<Surlent777> I think I may have heard of it through Tombuntu, but I don't quite recall
<Dougal> magnetron: (for the frequency)
<BigMike`> did anyone get yahoo working on pidgin yet?
<magnetron> Dougal: the easiest way is to add the CPU monitor applet to your panel
<jeeves> gdbdzgd, I'm goingto rip the cd to an ISO, then to use the mounting program
<magnetron> BigMike`: it has been working for about a decade, are you saying it recently broke?
<Surlent777> Dougal: my bad, it was ubuntugeek. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/a-new-free-antivirus-for-unixlinux-platform-bitdefender-antivirus-scanner-for-unices.html#more-1183
<bobby341> help, I can't share anything over samba.. somehow the share does not work
<BigMike`> yes it did about 3 days ago
<BigMike`> for yahoo
<ubuntistas> what's the difference between i386 and i686 platform?
<mobi-sheep> magnetron: Yes.  It broke.
<gdbdzgd>  jeeves ,but it's not a live cd ,e...  u  use this image boot you laptop maybe enter the screen --- xp install guide....
<mobi-sheep> BigMike`: Join #pidgin and read the topic.
<BigMike`> ty
<Surlent777> ok, I manually restarted dcopserver, and now it says that it "can't talk to klauncher"
<Surlent777> why does this thing hate me so much tonight?
<BigMike`> thats a lot of stuff there in pidgin lol
<erUSUL> ubuntistas: i386 is for old hardware (or things like a via c3)
<Kriss3d> Anyone good with grub ? i need a bit help
<Surlent777> Kriss3d: I've been playing a bit. There's a slight chance I could help
<Kriss3d> Surlent777,  excelent..  i need to reinstall it but im not familiar with how the stage and all that works..
<ubuntistas> erusul i have an intel celeron M processor with i686 platform but when i go to download ubuntu from the official site it's downloading with i386 architecture any clue?
<Kriss3d> my linux partition is at /dev/sda6
<Surlent777> Kriss3d: why do you need to reinstall it?
<Kriss3d> any chance you could walk me through it ?
<Kriss3d> had to reinstall windows...
<Surlent777> ohh
<Surlent777> I see
<Kriss3d> and it overwrote my mbr..
<Surlent777> one sec, k?
<Kriss3d> sure
<Surlent777> ok
<ircnickiuse> Trying for the second time to get alsa - snd_dummy working on my machine - it isn't seeinga device - pulse audio is killed and I removed .pulse and .asoundconf*
<Surlent777> first, get into a terminal and type sudo grub
<Kriss3d> Surlent777,  may i pm you ? just to make it easier
<Surlent777> sure
<|Ryan> Anyone know I can Accept/Agree to the EULA on installing sun java? It's currently at a grey box in my konsole and it doesn't say what I do to continue.
<ircnickiuse> arrow keys or tab |Ryan
<ircnickiuse> then press space
<|Ryan> Ah, I didn't think of tab. Thanks.
<ubuntistas> how can i discern the 32bit version with the 64 bit version?
<ubuntistas> >	erusul i have an intel celeron M processor with i686 platform but when i go to download ubuntu from the official site it's downloading with i386 build any clue?
<erUSUL> ubuntistas: i386 is the way to say that you dl the 32 bit version as oposed to amd64
<magnetron> ubuntistas: it's only labeled as i386, it's in fact a combined i386/i686
<rubydiamond> where can I see apache log
<ghostlines> I have an nfs server setup, and in my exports file i set the anongid to 501
<ghostlines> I chowned some of my files to group 501, and group has right permissions, but I still can't write to it as user 501
<ghostlines> anyone know why this may be happening?
<jrib> ghostlines: pastebin
<lesshaste> I really can't get the mic to work
<lesshaste> can anyone help?
<jrib> lesshaste: hardware details?
<lesshaste> jrib, toshiba tecra a9, cat /proc/asound/cards |pastebinit
<lesshaste> http://pastebin.com/f57badc70
<Pirate_Hunter> what applications are available for ubuntu/linux, which are close to photoshop?
<lesshaste> jrib, full alsa details at http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=8e8a5ffff03d06997448a9d207f4e56b65f97347
<jrib> lesshaste: on my macbook, it's enough for me to mess with mixer settings, but that's all I know about mics
<paigeadele> ban me ban me ban me ban me ban me ban me ban me ban me ban me ban me ban me ban me ban me ban me ban me ban me ban me ban me ban me ban me ban me ban me ban me ban me ban me ban me ban me ban me ban me ban me ban me ban me ban me ban me ban me ban me ban me ban me ban me ban me ban me ban me ban me ban me ban me ban me ban me ban me ban me ban me ban me ban me
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: gimp
<lesshaste> Pirate_Hunter,  gimp but it's seriously non intuitive
<lesshaste> jrib, :( I got optimistic when you asked for hardware details
<ethana2> kernel update broke sound in 9.04, reverting-- inspiron 1420n
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib, lesshaste: other than gimp
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: why...?
<lesshaste> Pirate_Hunter, that's the one.. you mean minor projects?
<mobi-sheep> Pirate_Hunter: GIMP.  Inkscape.  VirtualBox (Run Photoshop under Windows XP).
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib, because i can't make tails of it and lesshaste no not minor projects, was thinking there would be more than just gimp for the open source community
<arvind_khadri> !doom3
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: read help.gimp.org.  It's different than photoshop, but it's not something difficult
<andrew_46> Pirate_Hunter: I suspect Photoshop is one of those programs difficult to emulate or redevelop
<jrib> lesshaste: here is what I do on my macbook: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook4-1/Jaunty#Microphone
<macvr> Pirate_Hunter: that was exactly the same way i felt when i first used gimp , but give it a few days and you will see a lot of similarities..
<rohan> why is ubuntu 9.04 using gnome-power-manager 2.24 and not 2.26?
<Pirate_Hunter> thanx people well will give it a go still and read those documentation not in the mood to run cs4 especially through vm, sticking to gimp
<ethana2> revert useless, sound over
<ethana2> stable update FAIL
 * ethana2 goes to ubuntu-1 install
<paulcdancer> does anyone have trouble install a flashplayer for mozilla?
<Surlent777> nope
<paulcdancer> its been giving me trouble for some time now
<Padhu1> I started using Opera
<paulcdancer> oh wait, not a flash player, java actually
<Surlent777> I think I started out with the one in Synaptic, and then I believe I went to the official Flash site and installed their .deb
<Surlent777> oh
<paulcdancer> i just got a flash to work, that took longer then it should have
<Surlent777> I'd start by going into synaptic and looking at all the java packages
<paulcdancer> hmm alright, i did that but ill give it another try.
<Surlent777> there's one in particular I know you may need, I can see the install screen in my head, but can't recall the name...
<Guest98093> in my opinion jaunty is not as fault-tolerant as intrepid - does anyone aggree?
<Surlent777> jaunty is a bloody pain in the ass, if that's what you mean
<jrib> ghostlines: so?
<paulcdancer> another thing bothers me, after trying to open any type of media file,video or audio, it freezes completely
<paulcdancer> this is what i really need to correct first
<Surlent777> =D I fixed Amarok
<paulcdancer> i tried amarok
<paulcdancer> it worked nicely
<paulcdancer> for audio though
<Surlent777> I went back to amarok14
<Surlent777> but I did some experimenting tonight and it somehow messed it up
<paulcdancer> but i need a video player as well
<Surlent777> got stuff about "CANNOT TALK TO KLAUNCHER" and I finally figured out how to correct that
<Guest98093> Surlent777 i mean jaunty now has much more errors in my case than intrepid had about half a year of use
<Surlent777> I'd normally recommend Xine wholeheartedly, but it seems to be going insane all of a sudden on mine
<Surlent777> Guest98093: exactly my point
<Surlent777> ie lagging insanely on startup
<paulcdancer> xine huh..
<Surlent777> fbxine works fine
<paulcdancer> ill look that up
<Surlent777> and this works insanely awesomely usually
<Surlent777> great keyboard shortcuts
<paulcdancer> im going to try amarok again first
<paulcdancer> that seems to be my best bet for audio since it worked before
<Surlent777> I prefer the "old" amarok, as opposed to the Amarok 2 beta
<Surlent777> just google and you can get it back on 9.04
<grawity> I prefer Winamp ^_^
<JayX> grawity winamp is the best!
<deepak> hello, i am lloking for VOIP Solution Over LAN using ubuntu 9.04. Please help me
<Surlent777> Amarok is just about the god of the linux media players
<pajamian> Hi, does anyone know if apt maintains a history log and if I can view it and revert recent updates and how?
<JayX> grawity, if u got over 200,000 sonmgs MediaMonkey is then best to manage them all
<Surlent777> though Audacious does have Midi support out of the box and that nifty Crystalizer plugin
<grawity> JayX: I was joking, actually ... I have found Foobar2000 a week ago.
<grawity> JayX: Before that, I only had Winamp for fixing iTunes-borked ID3 tags.
<Surlent777> ah, a friend of mine loves Foobar
<grawity> (Before iTunes, Winamp _was_ my primary music player)
<Surlent777> never tried it myself
<paulcdancer> same
<Surlent777> I mostly use Amarok and Music On Console Player (mocp)
<paulcdancer> this is my 3rd day running ubuntu, like it alot better then vista64..that was horrible trying to get things to work my way on it
<Surlent777> ...wish I knew how to fix Xine =(
<oenone1> how to configure gwget?
<paulcdancer> surlent777 did you try uninstalling and reintalling it?
<JayX> grawity oh well foobar is best on linux :P
<oenone1> how can I make it run
<Surlent777> paulcdancer: no...no I did not.
<Surlent777> That is a smart idea
<grawity> JayX: it runs on Linux? *nukes Banshee*
<oenone1> how do I configure gwget?
<paulcdancer> haha, thank you..ive been constantly doing that myself with programs that ive ruined haha
<paulcdancer> mhm
<JayX> grawity, my bad  VM on linux **
<Nanaki> better..
<grawity> JayX: Ah. *installs Wine and opens /media/Windoze/Program Files*
<Cedara> morning
<Surlent777> haha, I'm highly contemplating a total reinstall (been using it since 6.06) and upgrading to 64bit in the process
<Nanaki> alright
<Nanaki> if all goes well i should still be here..if i log out then you know my fate with the media player
<naftilos76> Hi, guys...I'm trying to get used to apt-get. Can anybody please tell me how can i list only installed packages that their name contain the string "linux-headers" ??? I've tried: "apt-cache search linux-headers" -n but of course that returns a list of both installed and not installed without stating in every line the status of every package!
<Cedara> ubuntu 9.04  - does anyone know how to stop a .deb package installation that froze? (I wanted to install atunes but the thing halted on me while installing the java package)
<Nanaki> thats a pretty specific question there..
<HMAmemefan> sup fags
<naftilos76> I meant ==> "apt-cache search linux-headers -n"
<naftilos76> Can anybody help?
<Nanaki> hmm...i to am having problems installing java
<Nanaki> naftilos what version of ubuntu are you running?
<naftilos76> 9.04
<Nanaki> see im running an earlier version
<Nanaki> im wondering if i should update
<sharperguy> Anyone know if they've fixed 3d acceleration on the aspire one yet?
<HMAmemefan> ubunutu needs to keep the repositories up for longer
<Nanaki> that may fix alot of my problems
<Surlent777> 8.04 and 8.10 are still up
<HMAmemefan> gutsy repository is down :(
<naftilos76> yes go ahead...i had 8.10 and upgraded to 9.04
<Nanaki> im using 8.10
<mobi-sheep> !gusty | HMAmemefan
<ubottu> HMAmemefan: It is spelt !guTSy :)
<iceroot> HMAmemefan: then use an actual ubuntu
<naftilos76> it's all right - troublefree
<HMAmemefan> huh
<Nanaki> is it?
<mobi-sheep> HMAmemefan: Err.
<Cedara> so far I'm very content with 9.04
<Nanaki> can i update through ubuntu?
<naftilos76> yea
<HMAmemefan> what's 7?
<pajamian> naftilos76: dpkg -l 'linux-headers*'
<HMAmemefan> i thought it was gutsy
<mobi-sheep> !guTSy | HMAmemefan
<ubottu> HMAmemefan: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<naftilos76> yes of course
<HMAmemefan> yeah
<Nanaki> then that might be my next course of action tomorow
<Surlent777> dammit, I uninstalled xine-ui and xineconsole...hey, better idea, let's nuke the config files directly
<naftilos76> thanks pajamian
<pajamian> yw
<HMAmemefan> had to set the repo things to 8 so i can download shit
<HMAmemefan> cant be fucked fixing driver issues everytime a new version of ubuntu comes out
<iceroot> HMAmemefan: use lts if you want a long support
<HMAmemefan> huh
<HMAmemefan> oh
<HMAmemefan> shit
<iceroot> !wtf | HMAmemefan
<FloodBot1> HMAmemefan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> HMAmemefan: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<HMAmemefan> fair enough
<HMAmemefan> what's Its?
<Surlent777> because obviously the kiddies are going to use a complex operating system and go to tech support channels...
<Nanaki> well amarok is working nicely
<Nanaki> thats awsome
<Surlent777> awesome
<Nanaki> now i need a video player..
<iceroot> Nanaki: vlc
<Cedara> yes
<Nanaki> vlc?
<Cedara> I second that
<mobi-sheep> !lts | HMAmemefan
<ubottu> HMAmemefan: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Herron 8.04)
<oenone1> how do I configure wget to remember my rapidshre account
<HMAmemefan> ah!
<iceroot> !vlc | Nanaki
<ubottu> Nanaki: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<HMAmemefan> thanks, will check it out
<Cedara> install the extras
<Nanaki> i see, thanks
<Cedara> they help a lot on some files
<Cedara> audio and video
<iceroot> Nanaki: its a very nice and small player, imo the best out there, its also good for watching streams
<Nanaki> well i tried totem..failed
<HMAmemefan> so they will keep the repositories up for the 3 years?
<Nanaki> most have frozen everything
<iceroot> HMAmemefan: lts deskop has 3 years support, yes
<mobi-sheep> HMAmemefan: Yes.  The next LTS release is in 2010.
<Slart> HMAmemefan: that's the idea, yes
<Cedara> I'll go and reboot my system, the packet installer is doing squat
<HMAmemefan> well ill reinstall in 2010 then
<Cedara> seeya later
<Nanaki> does the new ubuntu version look nicer?
<iceroot> HMAmemefan: and the repos are up longer then 3 years
<Slart> Nanaki: which new version? nicer according to who? compared to what?
<HMAmemefan> oh nice
<Nanaki> im using 8.10
<Nanaki> compare to that
<iceroot> HMAmemefan: 8.04 has support until 2011
<HMAmemefan> just worried something is going to beak horribly since im not using the right repos atm
<jeeves> how do I copy a bootable CD to make a bootable USB stick?
<iceroot> HMAmemefan: also, the hardware-support is much better with newer version
<HMAmemefan> what are we at now? 9?
<ethana2> extra restart made problem go away
<iceroot> HMAmemefan: 9.04
<mobi-sheep> HMAmemefan: Something will break if you're using wrong repo.  You want to read this.
<Nanaki> yeah
<mobi-sheep> !upgrade | HMAmemefan
<ubottu> HMAmemefan: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Surlent777> ...
<oenone1> how to configure wget
<scorpy> why has yahoo stopped workin with pigin?
<Surlent777> now I realize I have no sound
<Surlent777> at all
<HMAmemefan> main problem is just the wireless on eeepc 701, im just being a lazy bastard who wont spend the afternoon to fix it :)
<Surlent777> anywhere
<iceroot> oenone1: configure?
<Slart> scorpy: check their site.. I think it's a FAQ there
<HMAmemefan> refix it for the new version anyway
<iceroot> HMAmemefan: i am using eeepc with 9.04 and ALL is working out of the box
<HMAmemefan> brb
<oenone1> @iceroot: yes sir I can't seem to get rapidshre working
<jeeves> how do I copy a bootable CD to make a bootable USB stick?
<HMAmemefan> !!
<scorpy> cheers
<Slart> scorpy: I mean the pidgin site
<HMAmemefan> sweet
<scorpy> ok
<bazhang> http://tinyurl.com/mdws83 scorpy
<iceroot> oenone1: use wget "url"   use it with ""
<Slart> !usb | jeeves, perhaps there's some info there
<ubottu> jeeves, perhaps there's some info there: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Nanaki> hmm
<HMAmemefan> thanks guys, ill get the latest version
<ubuntu> Cool.
<oenone1> iwhere do I get it
<oenone1> ?
<Surlent777> pulseaudio is there...my headphones are on and plugged in...everything in alsamixer set up properly...
<ubuntu> Wow. First time using Xubunto..
<oenone1> where do I go ?
<Cedara> now I *really* have a problem
 * Cedara sighs
<oenone1> do I got to preference?
<ubuntu> <<; >>; Alright.. Troubleshooting, I believe?
<Slart> Surlent777: installed pavucontrol?
<Surlent777> long time ago
<deostroll> hi where is the room for svn discussions?
<bkraptor> is there anyone that can backport a patch to jaunty? seems to be fixed for karmic
<ubuntu> .. Pardon me, but would you happen to know how to install Flash Player 10 onto Xubuntu?
<Cedara> Question: I tried to install itunes but the installation crapped out on me so I rebooted the system. Now I know it's been a bad idea because synaptic fails to open with an error.
<deostroll> !svn
<ubottu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<Surlent777> ok what in the expletive is this expletive...?!?! I run pavucontrol and it works again?
<ubuntu> I am using Xubuntu from a 8GB Flash Drive, so yeah. I'm not sure if I can install Flash Player 10 on it?
<Cedara> Cedara: I'm told to run sudo dpkg -- configure -a
<zykes> if /var rmed by mistkae, any way to fix?
<Surlent777> or was it checking and then unchecking the Audigy Analog Digital Output Jack?
<Cedara> but that doesn't seem to produce a useful result
<Slart> Surlent777: done all the general troubleshooting stuff check all the volume control stuff you can find.. tried "aplay /dev/urandom".. power to speakers.. rebooting.. cat /proc/asound/cards etc?
<eshaase> my system becomes super-slow and not responsive when i'm copying a large file in the background, i'm using lvm2 and my gnome panel system monitor shows my cpu at 100% usage for IOWait, is this type of behavior expected?
<Surlent777> Slart: It works for no reason now but WHATEVER it's working
<oenone1> how do I donwload rapidshre files in wget ?
<Slart> Surlent777: yay! =)
<ubuntu> Hello?
<Slart> oenone1: not sure you can.. don't they require javascript and such?
<Slart> hello ubuntu
<Surlent777> I'm going to blame it on the plothole ninjas, arch-rivals of the mighty Lord Sanity, and leave it at that
<oenone1> ok
<ubuntu> I have Javascript installed on this.
<ubuntu> I should be able to use Flash Player 10.. I just need to find a proper installer.
<oenone1> so is there any program to downlaod rapidshre files in jaunty?
<ubuntu> And.. Sorry about my name not being different. Still trying to figure that out. I literally just started using a version of Linux.
<Slart> oenone1: firefox? or you're on a command line?
<Surlent777> ...I suspect XFCE is simply messing with me for rejecting it all these years in favor of GNOME and KDE
<ubuntu> Firefox.
<Surlent777> at least Xine works...I missed it <3
<oenone1> either
<oenone1> any program will do
<mobi-sheep> ubuntu: /nick newNickName
<Platypus-Man> I'm using Meebo for IM, and everytime I send or recieve a message, a sound is playing, I went to System -> Peferences -> Sound -> Sounds and unchecked everything, but it's still playing... where do I shut it off?
<Surlent777> oh wow...it's 3am here...thanks for the help/listening to my insane ramblings...g'night
<oenone1> in windows I use internet downlaod manager to downlaod rapishare files
<Slart> oenone1: then firefox would be the easiest I guess
<oenone1> what's the counterpart of intenrnet downlaod manager on ubuntu??
<Slart> oenone1: not sure there is one.. not with the same functionality
<Nanaki> so that failed
<mobi-sheep> Platypus-Man: See the volume control on top/bottom panel?
<Platypus-Man> yeah
<oenone1> that I can cue up files for downloading ?
<Nanaki> the video player is freezing my system
<mobi-sheep> Platypus-Man: Mute it?
<Platypus-Man> I'd like to be able to listen to music, and still not hearing those annoying alert sounds
<Slart> oenone1: there is gwget.. but search in synaptic for download manager.. see what you find
<Platypus-Man> and I presume there's an easier way than replacing the soundfiles with some silent ones
<xavbzh> for yoU what is the best kde distribution ?
<oenone1> im currently using gwget now
<Slart> !best | xavbzh
<ubottu> xavbzh: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<oenone1> but I don't know how to configure it
<mobi-sheep> Platypus-Man: Use Pidgin for IM? :>
<Slart> xavbzh: kubuntu is the one we support and discuss here.. or in #kubuntu
<Platypus-Man> mobi-sheep: I would guess I'll get the sounds there too, but I'll give it a shot
<scorpy> can anyone offer help with gettin full screen on you tube?
<mobi-sheep> Platypus-Man: Ya.  Using Firefox + Meebo for your AIM can be silly especially when you're using your main system.
<bullgard4> http://www.go-evolution.org/FAQ#Is_there_an_easy_way_to_set_up_Evolution.27s_configuration_information_on_many_computers.3F requires me to "make sure you that I am not running gconf". What do they mean? '~$ which gconf' does not produce any output.
<Platypus-Man> yeah, it's just old habits I guess
<onyx> sudo nautilus
<onyx> =D srr
<Platypus-Man> used Pidgin for a little while, used it for IRC to, but now I am using irssi for IRC, I'm sure I had a valid reason to ditch Pidgin
<unop> bullgard4, gconf is usually run as a daemon (gconfd) usually located at /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconfd-2 or similar
<grawity> Platypus-Man: Pidgin is awesome, but using it for IRC can lead to insanity.
<unop> bullgard4, you can shut it down with this command.  gconftool-2 --shutdown
<Cedara> okay, I solved one of my probs. now I have to repair the packages that are defective... synaptic says I should use a filter... I've never done that before...eep.
<floppyears> hi, I'm trying to use ddclient to update more than 1 domain's ip address
<floppyears> is this possible?
<floppyears> I cannot how to find this on the documentation so far :(
<Nanaki> so my audio player works fine..but when i try to use a video player of any sort it crashes
<erUSUL> bullgard4: ps ax | grep gconf
<Cedara> I think my pulse is on 180
<Cedara> I have never had to use this
<Cedara> LOL
<Nanaki> lol, running the filter?
<Cedara> yes
<Cedara> and I'm repairing
<Cedara> and installing java
<Nanaki> nice,
<Nanaki> dont worry
<Cedara> hey, while I'm not using this for a long time
<Nanaki> most of what ive done in the past 3 days ive NEVER done before
<Cedara> I'm willing to learn
<odder> I have a weir problem with mahjongg; anyone willing to help?
<Nanaki> but it ended up fine
<bullgard4> unop: I have done 'gconftool-2 --shutown'. Ubuntu accepted. But /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconfd-2 still exists.
<logic> could anybody help me with open office??
<Cedara> I think the advice should be to install java first
<Cedara> then atunes
<Nanaki> java and flashplayers are really iffy to install on here..
<Nanaki> i dont even have a java yet
<Cedara> you could go for the extras
<Nanaki> iv ran the apt-get install
<Cedara> I did that at first
<Nanaki> but i dont think that worked
<Cedara> I'm now wondering if I should try to install atunes again
<Nanaki> i need to check it
<bullgard4> erUSUL: This obtains: " 7127 ?        S      0:00 /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconfd-2 12"
<Nanaki> do you know the command to check the status of your java?
<Cedara> no
<Nanaki> or version
<Nanaki> sorry
<logic>  i have to prepare a thesis for an exam and i have to understand how to modify the layout on open office??? please help me out!
<Cedara> logic: I would, but I don't know enough about it
<Nanaki> same
<Cedara> logic: sorry, can't help
<mobi-sheep> !java | Nanaki
<ubottu> Nanaki: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<erUSUL> bullgard4: "make sure you that I am not running gconf" --> i guess that you have to kill that process
<deepak> plese tell me how to use Ekiga On LAn
<logic> Cedara: i'd just have to change the text from vertical layout to the horizontal one..
<bullgard4> erUSUL: So far I was not able to kill it. I rejuvenates with a higher PID.
<bullgard4> s/I/It/
<Cedara> logic: page layout maybe?
<erUSUL> bullgard4: something restarts; but i dunno what may be doing it
<Cedara> logic: or do you only want to change the direction of the text while sticking with the usual page layout?
<erUSUL> bullgard4: do a google search "stop gconfd" or similar
<deepak> any body help me to use Ekiga  soft phone
<logic> cedara: yes exactly
<Cedara> logic: the first or the latter?
<logic> cedara: page layout
<logic> cedara: anyway everytthing's solved now
<logic> thanks ;)
<Cedara> ok
<bullgard4> erUSUL: What does it mean "to leave GNOME" in http://www.go-evolution.org/FAQ#Is_there_an_easy_way_to_set_up_Evolution.27s_configuration_information_on_many_computers.3F?
<erUSUL> bullgard4: 'gconftool-2 --shutdown' <<< maybe this ? from http://mail.opensolaris.org/pipermail/desktop-discuss/2007-September/004458.html
<ircnickiuse> ok, HOW do I configure my sound, from scratch, to use snd_dummy? !?!?! ?! ?
<mobi-sheep> bullgard4: Log out?
<bullgard4> erUSUL: I have thried this command. It did not efect anything. May be I need to "leave GNOME" first. But I do not know what that means.
<ircnickiuse> I am googling, and finding nothing that works. that said, it worked once, but then either didn't survive a reboot, or because my nx / vnc stuff screwed it up
<mobi-sheep> !tty | bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<Platypus-Man> another annoying thing with Ubuntu... it messes up a bit on Norwegian characters, Å and Æ is between A and B, and Ø is between O and P, while it should be Æ, Ø and Å at the end of the alphabet
<mobi-sheep> bullgard4: That might be your solution.
<erUSUL> bullgard4: you are backing up all evolution settings ? what version of ubuntu do you have ?
<bullgard4> erUSUL: Ubuntu 8.04.2.
<Gemini> heya im on a Aspire 4520, and whenever i try to get to a tty, the screen goes all funny. this also happens when i try to shutdown the computer, the screen goes all funny and i have to push a key to get it to shutdown
<Cedara> I've decided to live dangerously
<bullgard4> I am not backing up all Evolution settings. Rather, I am trying to copy them to another computer.
<Nanaki> ok
<Nanaki> java is done..i think
<Cedara> I'm gonna try installing atunes
<Cedara> once more
<Nanaki> but now that leaves me with my video player
<Cedara> lol
<Cedara> that worked
<erUSUL> bullgard4: becouse recent versions of evolution do that automatically just go to File>Backup Settings
<Gemini>  heya im on a Aspire 4520, and whenever i try to get to a tty, the screen goes all funny. this also happens when i try to shutdown the computer, the screen goes all funny and i have to push a key to get it to shutdown... any ideas on how to fix this?
<finesch> hallo, kann mir bitte jemand helfen? ich bekomme den fritz wlan usb stick 125 nicht zum laufen
<scorpy> how do i install different fonts?
<erUSUL> bullgard4: it creates a tar.gz with all your stuff that you can import back to a clean installed evolution
<erUSUL> bullgard4: File>Restore Settings
<bazhang> finesch, #ubuntu-de for German
<Nanaki> ok...so..ALL video players crash my system
<erUSUL> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Nanaki> this is getting annoying
<Cedara> so, now I learned from this: if you want to install atunes
<Cedara> get java first
<scorpy> cheers
<Cedara> then install atunes
<erUSUL> Nanaki: something wrong with the graphic driver i suspect..
<Nanaki> probably
<Nanaki> im runing compiz fine though
<erUSUL> bullgard4: "Rather, I am trying to copy them to another computer." just move the created tar.gz to that other computer
<Nanaki> erusul do you know where i can change my graphic settings?
<filippo> ciao a tutti
<erUSUL> Nanaki: can you try with « mplayer -vo x11 video_file »
<Nanaki> no
<Nanaki> i mean
<Nanaki> when i try to start up any video player
<Nanaki> it crashes
<Nanaki> so i cant even start up a video player
<pepso100> hi guys, pls can you help - advise me. I need flash player (ubuntu 9.04). My problem is that youtubu, is working fine, but for example  netacad.cisco.com => here i can't launch this type of flash. have anyone idea, why..what i can do? pls
<Nanaki> amarok works fine..so i know its not that
<filippo> qualcuno può aiutarmi?? ho problemi con l'audio di ubuntu9.04 e non riesco a trovare un manuale che mi aiuti
<erUSUL> Nanaki: i suspect that they crash when trying to use the xv xserver extension. « mplayer -vo x11 video_file » forces mplayer to use plain xserver
<Nanaki> hmm
<erUSUL> !it | filippo
<Nanaki> ill give that a try
<ubottu> filippo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<filippo> ah ok nessun probl
<filippo> :)
<erUSUL> Nanaki: ati fglrx + compiz + xv used to be (and maybe still is) a no no
<Gemini>  heya im on a Aspire 4520, and whenever i try to get to a tty, the screen goes all funny. this also happens when i try to shutdown the computer, the screen goes all funny and i have to push a key to get it to shutdown... any ideas on how to fix ??
<Nanaki> ok
<Nanaki> im giving that option a try now
<Nanaki> hopefully your right
<bullgard4> erUSUL: I started the procedure which you suggested.
<Nanaki> so your saying i cant use compiz if i wanna use a video player?
<erUSUL> bullgard4: worked?
<bullgard4> erUSUL: The procedure is not yet finished.
<pepso100> anyone who can help me with FLASH player issue? pls whisp me
<erUSUL> bullgard4: you have a lot of mail ? it should be pretty fast...
<bullgard4> erUSUL: Yes, I do.
<erUSUL> bullgard4: ok; my backup is a 220 MB tar.gz
<eshaase> is jaunty expected to upgradt o the 2.6.30 kernel anytime soon? or does this type of change usually occur in major 6-month releases?
<erUSUL> Nanaki: we have to find out if what i say its happening is actually happening ...
<erUSUL> eshaase: the later
<erUSUL> eshaase: but there are debs of the vanilla kernel (from kernel.org without ubuntu patches) on a ppa
<erUSUL> eshaase: for testing purposes
<gadevoi> salut
<bullgard4> erUSUL: It has worked! I have not yet tested everything, but the most recent emails have been copied onto the new computer.
<eshaase> erUSUL: can't i use karmic's kernel instead?
<erUSUL> eshaase: you could try that too ...
<Nanaki> so uh
<Nanaki> stoping compiz let me open the video player
<Nanaki> but as soon as i played a video it blackscreened
<bullgard4> erUSUL: I have made another 3 small tests. They performed all right. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<eshaase> erUSUL: ok, thanks
<erUSUL> Nanaki: so its a driver bug related to compiz + xv....
<Nanaki> i believe so
<iceroot> Nanaki: is it working if you pause and then play the video again?
<Nanaki> i cant play the videp
<Nanaki> video*
<Nanaki> it just blackscreened when i chose the file
<Nanaki> had to power down
<iceroot> Nanaki: hm ok
<Nanaki> so its more than likely a driver bug
<Nanaki> maybe if i update to 9.04 it'll fix it?
<iceroot> Nanaki: its a pci-e card?
<Nanaki> dont know
<Nanaki> my graphics card?
<iceroot> Nanaki: is it a desktop pc?
<Nanaki> its an integrated
<Nanaki> im on a laptop
<Nanaki> dell studio 17
<bkraptor> does anyone know what might trigger a kernel panic once every 2-4 days on a dell latitude d630 with nvidia graphics and intel wireless?
<iceroot> Nanaki: hm ok, had something like that because i fogort to plugin the powercable to the vga-card
<Nanaki> ahh i see
<Nanaki> im using a power cord now
<Nanaki> oh well
<Nanaki> i still have windows vista64 on a different partition here
<Nanaki> so if i wanna watch a vid  ill just boot that up
<Nanaki> as much as i hate vista64 im glad i didnt erase it..still has some uses
<erUSUL> bkraptor: report it
<erUSUL> !bugs | bkraptor
<ubottu> bkraptor: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Nanaki> hmm
<bkraptor> erUSUL: there are too many bugreports about seemingly random kernel panics that one more wouldn't add anything new
<erUSUL> bkraptor: ok; check the logs for any clue...
<oenone1> how to updaste firefox
<bkraptor> erUSUL: I've just about read everything. it's not the nvidia card because the binary driver is not used
<kbp> hello I need help. I'm plannig to turn my laptop to a home server (to save some electricity). Is it possible to setup RAID 1 on Xubuntu using 1 internal drive and 1 external drive  (usb)?
<erUSUL> bkraptor: checked memory with memetest? flaky hardware elsewhere ? it could be a lot of things....
<bkraptor> erUSUL: the laptop is stable, tried it with memtest for memory and mprime/prime95 for the cpu
<erUSUL> kbp: yes porbably
<JayX> HEY yall HOWDY!
<oenone1> how to update firefox
<JayX> How should I formart a partition on my HDD so that both XP and Ubuntu can read/wrtite files to it ?
<erUSUL> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<erUSUL> JayX: ntfs
<grawity> JayX: ntfs-3g
<kbp> erUSUL do the drives have to be identical (i.e. both 2.5" with same volume, or can I use one 2.5" (internal) and one 3.5" (external) ?)
<JayX> oenone1 i guess its "sudo apt-get update" in terminaal
<ozzmosis> JayX: fat32 or ntfs .. ntfs is usually better
<JayX> grawity   -3g??
<Nanaki> eononel try running synaptic package manager
<grawity> ozzmosis: fat32 should be only used as "last chance"
<Nanaki> it should be on there
<grawity> JayX: eh, just NTFS.
<Nanaki> or run the update manager
<oenone1> @jay: then after what do I do next ?
<JayX> erusul grawity ozzmosis thanks
<erUSUL> kbp: does not matter iirc
<om26er> hi
<erUSUL> kbp: same size to not waste space...
<erUSUL> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<kbp> ok thank you erUSUL I gonna prepare for it now and buy the extern drive tomorrow ^^
<MaKsaw> hi all! Can I install automoc in ubuntu hardy?
<ozzmosis> MaKsaw: easiest way would be to try it?
<bazhang> MaKsaw, what is automoc
<MaKsaw> ﻿ozzmosis: yes, I did. I got the source , but there's no way to compile it.
<MaKsaw> ﻿bazhang: I don't knw much about it. It's a dependency package
<bazhang> MaKsaw, for what
<erUSUL> bazhang: moc is a compiler for kde stuff
<erUSUL> !info automoc
<bazhang> erUSUL, cheers
<ubottu> automoc (source: automoc): automatic moc for Qt 4 packages. In component main, is extra. Version 1.0~svn906755+0.9.88-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 28 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Nanaki> hmm
<MaKsaw> ﻿bazhang: plexydesk project. http://code.google.com/p/plexydesk/
<erUSUL> MaKsaw: before compiling from source try to find a deb package
<bazhang> MaKsaw, does not exist in Hardy repos apparently
<MaKsaw> but there's no deb for hardy
<renwo> halo
<renwo> testing
<bazhang> MaKsaw, automoc is not in repos until Intrepid
<MaKsaw> ﻿bazhang: yes. That's why I tried to go with source
<zer0o> whatz a good burner software?
<ziroday> zer0o: the software shipped by default, brasero?
<bazhang> zer0o, burning cd/dvd/iso? gnomebaker
<bazhang> zer0o, for iso , just right click and select burn to disk
<rakista> What do you want to burn ?
<rafa_> hola
<rakista> If you want to burn an Mp3 CD from a playlist it is still better to boot into windows and use Nero
<zer0o> bazhang: i had to unistall brasero cuz it waz givin me mountin issues about my burner
<oenone1> can I update my video card drivers in ubuntu ?
<zer0o> thatz y im askin about a good-different one
<rakista> What are you burning ?
<bazhang> zer0o, yep some issues I have had with brasero, prefer to use gnomebaker or k3b if you dont mind kde-libs
<zer0o> rakista: im burnin cars lately, but this time id just like to burn a dvd :D
<bazhang> oenone1, sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get upgrade
<zer0o> bazhang: ive tried k3b, but it doesnt work all the times, itz kinda buggy and gnomebaker i run kde and dont wan gnome libs :D any other idea?
<erUSUL> !es | rafa
<ubottu> rafa: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<rakista> k3b breaks half the time I upgrade it
<oenone1> @bazhang: all in one line or separate ?
<bazhang> oenone1, first one, then when it is finished, the other
<zer0o> rakista: k3b its totally buggy, i wouldnt use it, indeed i unistalled it and my burner mountin issues are gone
<oenone1> @bazhang : thank you sir
<bazhang> oenone1, Ubuntu is not a rolling release, so new drivers only arrive when they have been tested and added to repos
<hrickards> Anyone got any links to DHS/Police abuse of authority?
<grawity> hrickards: Like in the book, Little Brother?
<hrickards> grawity: Yeah
<bazhang> hrickards, offtopic chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<hrickards> I'm starting up a new 'abuse of authority' blog
<hrickards> bazhang: Okay. Sorry
<safag> hello , i m havin ubuntu 9.4 , i m unable to watch any youtube video , but i have flash 10 plugin !! ,any solnn ?
<user1> when is the next release of ubuntu? and what is it called as?
<bazhang> !karmic > user1
<ubottu> user1, please see my private message
<user1> what does karmic koala mean?
<safag> hello , i m havin ubuntu 9.4 , i m unable to watch any youtube video , but i have flash 10 plugin !! ,any solnn ? ???
<[Nikola_93]> Hi
<[Nikola_93]> Anybody here?
<mobi-sheep> user1: Koala is an animal, but it's not a bear.  --> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-February/000536.html
<safag> hello , i m havin ubuntu 9.4 , i m unable to watch any youtube video , but i have flash 10 plugin !! ,any solnn ????????????
<user1> Thanks mobi . Yes Nikola
<[Nikola_93]> Compiz + OpenGL + ATi , is there a way to fix it?
<[Nikola_93]> I'm starting opengl programming and simple opening a window with graphic while compiz is enabled results only a flash of the window
<[Nikola_93]> when i disable the compiz, it's fine, but i like the cube :)
<JayX> whats a grub?
<[Nikola_93]> grub is a boot loader
<bazhang> !grub > JayX
<ubottu> JayX, please see my private message
<user1> what is a karmic cycle?
<JayX> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<FRNAK_> hello ou there, can someone tell me, if I need a special ubuntu-version in order to install ubuntu on an apple, ibook g4?
<JayX> bazhang:  ok col thanks do u know ho9w to edit the grub?
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ FRNAK_
<JayX> bazhang:  i have 3 os's installed  win xp win 7 and Ubuntu
<bazhang> JayX, read the links yet?
<mobi-sheep> FRNAK_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<bazhang> mobi-sheep, that is intel, ibook is ppc
<mobi-sheep> bazhang: Ah.
<JayX> bazhang:  reading them now
<FRNAK_> bazhang: thx!
<pbn> Hi, I heard that "all Centrino based laptops have their wireless adapter supported in Ubuntu 8.04 LTS", is that correct ? Which packages do I need to install ?
<bazhang> pbn, tried running the livecd yet?
<pbn> bazhang: well I haven't bought the laptop yet :)
<bazhang> pbn, would that be the intel chipset? or dont you know
<pbn> bazhang: well "Centrino" means it's an Intel chipset
<pbn> or at least that's what I heard
<[Nikola_93]> yes it's true
<bazhang> pbn, then good to go
<pbn> do I have to install a package with the firmware ?
<[Nikola_93]> centrino has implemented a wireless adapter
<pbn> or perhaps are the drivens in the binary kernel ?
<pbn> drivers*
<bazhang> supported at the kernel level
<pbn> bazhang: ah ok because on other systems you need to install the firmware ;)
<NishaKitty> hi everyone I have a little issue with my gnome desktop
<NishaKitty> the desktop panels are all fine except
<NishaKitty> I can't seem to right click the desktop
<NishaKitty> and there are no icons on it
<NishaKitty> any ideas?
<giaco> my root is full 100%, lol
<NishaKitty> like can I use some command to say hey gnome reload my desktop icons
<grawity> I've seen / being 105% full
<NishaKitty> without killing the whole window manager?
<ruadh>  /quit
<pbn> yeah / and /var and other can be 105% full
<giaco> pbn what?
<giaco> really?
<giaco> lol
<pbn> so basically, wireless Centrino chipsets work out of the box in Ubuntu 8.04 LTS ?
<pbn> giaco: yes
<NishaKitty> anyone x.x ?
<giaco> does it use the root dedicated space?
<pbn> giaco: with the default formatting options there are 5% reserved for the superuser
<defrysk> NishaKitty, killall nautilus might help
<giaco> the one that you should assign during the format?
<giaco> right
<NishaKitty> k ty defrysk trying it
<NishaKitty> and I know it;s horrible but wine runs mirc really well ^^;
<change> where are the temporary internet files located in ubuntu 9.04 i have already searched /tmp and ~/mozilla/firefox/
<mobi-sheep> NishaKitty: You could use xchat instead of mirc. :3
<grawity> irssi <3
<NishaKitty> I hate xchat
<NishaKitty> ;p
<defrysk> quassel ;p
<NishaKitty> but I won;t say why cause I'll start  a flame war
<[Nikola_93]> compiz + openGL + ATi ,  fix anybody?!
<NishaKitty> *cough* license stuff *cough*
<NishaKitty> defrysk, no luck it said no process to kill ._.
<defrysk> NishaKitty, then nautilus is not running
<NishaKitty> hmm
<[Nikola_93]> NishaKitty, a stupid thing, have you tried rebooting?
<defrysk> NishaKitty, key in nautilus
<NishaKitty> kk
<defrysk> NishaKitty, alt-f2
<defrysk> and key in nautilus
<defrysk> <enter>
<mrabti> Hello I want to install the Latest Firefox Version 3.5 RC2 in my 9.04 How to do It ?
<NishaKitty> that got it back thanks lots defrysk *hugs* ^^
<defrysk> are you a lady NishaKitty ?
<Rohaq> hey folks, I've just updated a load of modules throug the software updater, now my sound's muted, and whenever I try to unmute it, my display turns on and off constantly until I reboot. Really bizarre, any ideas?
<xavier_> Hello  i have question about lm-sensors , someone can help me ?
<NishaKitty> um duh yes?
<NishaKitty> >.>
<mrabti> Any One
<mobi-sheep> mrabti: "aptitude search firefox" -- It's already in repos.
<mrabti> Install Firefox 3.5 on 9.0'
 * defrysk gladly accepts NishaKitty's hugs then :)
<mrabti> But there is Juste The B4 version
<boss_mc> !info firefox-3.5 | mrabti
<ubottu> mrabti: firefox-3.5 (source: firefox-3.5): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5~b4~hg20090330r24021+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 889 kB, installed size 3468 kB
<mobi-sheep> xavier_: You might find this helpful.
<mobi-sheep> !sensors | xavier_
<ubottu> xavier_: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Rohaq> Anyone got any ideas on how to trace the cause of my issue?
<mrabti> B4 Mean That it's just The 4th Beta, Actually There is The RC2 version witch is so stable
<Rohaq> because I love having sound.
<mrabti> and in the Repo in found juste the B4 version
<effeietsanders> hello. I recently installed Ubuntu 9.04 on my laptop. However, when I use Firefox, every time I try to open a webpage, chatzilla etc, there is some delay before it even seems to start loading..
<Promille> ! truecrypt
<ubottu> Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<effeietsanders> is that most likely a firefox problem or more something ubuntu-related?
<Promille> Does anyone know if truecrypt has an official irc-channel?
<Kollapse> Hi. I have a small question: Does anyone have a copy of tomato firmware on their harddrive ? The website seems to be down. I'll greatly appreciate it.
<yungced> hey
<mobi-sheep> effeietsanders: How long is the delay?  It's probably Firefox.
<boss_mc> Kollapse: I've got wrt-dd...
<Amorstus> What is the command to find my system specs?
<effeietsanders> mobi-sheep: I'd estimate half a second?
<effeietsanders> depends a bit
<yungced> im new in here
<Kollapse> boss_mc: I don't need dd-wrt, I already have that installed
<boss_mc> Kollapse: fair
<Rohaq> here's the commit log for my last update, before this happened:
<Rohaq> http://pastebin.com/d5188685e
<yungced> bye
<effeietsanders> mobi-sheep: I don't know if there is an objective way to measure it though..
<mobi-sheep> effeietsanders: I think that's normal.  Firefox is not a lightweight web browser in first place. :)
<effeietsanders> hm, I never had the problem before on windows or 8.04 iirc
<effeietsanders> actually, FF on 9.04 behaves like MIE7 in that respect ;-)
<Rohaq> suppose that libhal-storage could be cocking things up for me
<Amorstus> What is the command to find my system specs?
<Promille> Hey. Can anyone help me with a error message i got from the unrar application? Thanks. http://www.pastie.org/518464
<Rohaq> or any of the other hal packages
<Rohaq> but how would I go about fixing it?
<Rigongia> Promille, that means that your tar.gz file is corrupted
<Rohaq> aside from 'reinstall and hope for the best'?
<Amorstus> I believe it is something like sudo lsys but not 100% sure
<bazhang> sudo lshw Amorstus
<Amorstus> ah... Thanks bazhang
<xavier_> Hello  i have question about lm-sensors , output gives a Adapter Virtual device temp wrong , fix at 40 , someone can healp me ?
<Promille> Rigongia: but i downloaded it from the original site of truecrypt, truecrypt.org, isnt that strange u think?
<Zxcvb> does ubuntu 9.04 support biarch (installing both 32 and 64 bit software via apt-get/dpkg/etc)?
<mobi-sheep> Promille: What are you trying to do?
<Promille> mobi-sheep: download a .deb for truecrypt from they're site
<Promille> their*
<Rigongia> mobi : Promille's trying to unpack a tar.gz file which has some crc troubles
<mobi-sheep> Promille: Why?  There are truecrypt in the repos.
<mobi-sheep> !info truecrypt | Promille
<ubottu> Promille: Package truecrypt does not exist in jaunty
<Promille> says the packages isnt available
<chris_osx> hi where can i read about what's new in 2.6.28-13?
<Promille> Promille: ah ok.
<Promille> oh shit
<overlord> I am using ubuntu 9.04 64 bit. My sound suddenly stopped functioning. Any fix?
<bazhang> Promille, please watch the language
<Guest2778> Hey everyone.
<Rohaq> overlord, same here
<mobi-sheep> Promille: Yeah.  That's strange.
<IGITIHI> hi there!
<overlord> Rohaq: lol
<overlord> Rohaq: fixed ?
<Rohaq> overlord, since the last HAL update?
<Promille> mobi-sheep: therefore, i wondered if there are any IRC channels for truecrypt?
<overlord> Rohaq: probably. I don't remember exactly.
<Rohaq> overlord, nope, not fixed, and no-one here seems to have any idea
<Rohaq> overlord, what hardware you running, out of interest?
<Rohaq> I'm on an Acer Aspire One here
<mobi-sheep> Promille: Check the TrueCrypt site for IRC protocol.
<The-IT> hi
<Promille> mobi-sheep: thanks for help
<Szocool> hi! I need help in java and hsqldb, please come in
<The-IT> any one know anything about GIMP?
<Rigongia> Promille, i just downloaded truecrypt 6.2a and it works perfectly for me
<Batty5> I cannot seem to find further information and was wondering where I could look next.  I checked /var/log/proftpd and /var/log/pure-ftpd and did not find any errors.  Though I keep getting timeouts when issuing any comands after logging in.  http://pastebin.com/m4a0f29c8
<Rohaq> overlord, if I attempt to un-mute my sound, my display turns on and off, fun times :P
<The-IT> i wont open ou ever sice i insalled gimpshop
<mobi-sheep> Zxcvb: I don't know about biarch -- but there is something related to that.
<mobi-sheep> !chroot | Zxcvb
<ubottu> Zxcvb: chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<overlord> Rohaq:  intel p4 3ghz ht. 1gb ram. nvidia 8800 GTS 320 mb,
<Rohaq> overlord, not likely a common hardware component then :)
<overlord> Rohaq: Turn off and turn on ? Lol. That doesn't happen here.
<overlord> Rohaq: What hardware you got ?
<Promille> Rigongia: yeah, but i need 64 bit version, i assume you downloaded 32bit
<Promille> ?
<lianimator> is there a COOL compiler for linux?
<[Nikola_93]> gcc ?
<Rigongia> exactly Promille
<Promille> =)
<IGITIHI> I neen some help regarding jaunty installation. Cay anyone help me please?
<Batty5> gcc = generally cool compiler.  LOL
<xavier_> lol
<Rigongia> Promille : now i will try to download the 64bit version
<[Nikola_93]> lianimator, compiler or IDE ?
<overlord> Rohaq: And it doesn't seem to be a hardware fault to me. I got XP on one of the partition. And I tested the sound there, it worked fine.
<chazco> Hi... does anyone know how to disable /dev/input/mice - using the touchscreen results in two mouse taps being registered?
<mobi-sheep> IGITIHI: Ask the real question.
<Rohaq> overlord, it's an Acer Aspire One, 1.6GHz Atom, 1.5GB RAM, Intel 945GSE Express graphics
<overlord> hmm
<Rohaq> not sure about the sound hardware
<lianimator> [Nikola_93]: compiler. for the COOl language.
<The-IT> is there any1 that can help me with my gimp problems?
<Rohaq> or if our problems are even related, hehe
<Szocool> need help in java and hsqldb
<Rigongia> Promille : the 64bit version works well for me
<overlord> Rohaq: yeh
<Promille> Rigongia: strange. let me try again
<IGITIHI> I have messed up my hardy installation.  If I install jaunty from a cd, will I lose my data and programs?
<Rohaq> does seem odd though
<ZEAXL> how to istall healo custom edition??
<The-IT> Szocool, do you need help installing falsh
<Promille> Rigongia: can you unrar it too?
<mobi-sheep> IGITIHI: How did you set up your home directory?
<mobi-sheep> IGITIHI: On a separate partition?
<IGITIHI> yes
<ZEAXL> no
<defrysk> mobi-sheep, a seperate /home is a good idea
<Promille> maybe
<[Nikola_93]> lianimator, wait a second, I saw it somewhere...
<Szocool> I wonder if the org.hsqldb.server.Server is the same as org.hsqldb.Servert (because I hav'nt this)
<mobi-sheep> IGITIHI: You're quite sure about that?
<Rigongia> Promille : i used the command 'tar xvfz truecrypt blah blah blah.tar.gz'
<IGITIHI> mobi-sheep: Yes. my system is dual boot
<Rohaq> anyone here know how to roll back particular packages?
<The-IT> any one know anything about GIMP?
<Rohaq> see if we can't test this stuff out?
<john_> where do external commands usually located
<IGITIHI> mobi-sheep: one partition is xp, the other ubuntu
<Rigongia> Rohaq : you can force apt-get to install a specific version of a package
<defrysk> The-IT, /j #gimp
<Promille> Rigongia: strange..
<mobi-sheep> IGITIHI: That's not what I'm looking for.
<Rigongia> Promille : what's strange ?
<The-IT> can any1 help me wit GIMP?????
<mobi-sheep> IGITIHI: You might want to back up if you're not sure what you're doing.
<The-IT> can any1 help me with GIMP?????
<john_> whats the problem with gimp
<Promille> Rigongia: that it works for you and not me.. well, anyway, thanks for help
<The-IT> it wont open up
<The-IT> after i insalled gimpshop
<[Nikola_93]> terminal -> gimp -> enter
<Rigongia> Promille : i think the problem is that you're using unrar instead of tar with the appropriate options
<xavier_> Sensors output gives me an adapter Virtual device temperature wrong , fix at 40 , someone can give me information about that ,can i fix that ?
<IGITIHI> mobi-sheep: ig I just install jaunty over the previous hardy installation?
<john_> gksudo gimp?
<lianimator> [Nikola_93]: thanks so much. I can't find it anywhere.
<john_> try gksudo gimp on command line
<Batty5> I cannot seem to find further information and was wondering where I could look next.  I checked /var/log/proftpd and /var/log/pure-ftpd and did not find any errors.  Though I keep getting timeouts when issuing any comands after logging in.  http://pastebin.com/m4a0f29c8
<JayX> Ubuntu can write to NTFS and read NTFS file system right?
<grawity> Yes
<sylvanus_> Does anyone know how to install aim for ubuntu 9.04?
<IndyGunFreak> john_: ? why on earth would you run gimp as root?
<overlord> Rohaq: ubuntu is recognizing my sound card.
<john_> i just feel like it
<IndyGunFreak> sylvanus_: why not just use pidgin?
<JayX> sylvanus_: get Pidgin
<IndyGunFreak> john_: no disrespect, but thats stupid
<Batty5> pidgin is FTW.
<john_> is there something wrong with that?
<overlord> damn! somebody get me my sound back !
<sylvanus_> pdgin not working wont connect
<IndyGunFreak> john_: if you dont know, then you shouldn't be givign out advice
<mobi-sheep> IGITIHI: I'm afraid that you could install over your previous hardy installation (along with your personal + config files) and possibly XP / Vista.  You're using separate partition.  Yes... for Ubuntu and Vista, but I'm asking if there are more than that.
<Batty5> pidgin should use the same login that your AIM would use, oscar login IIRC.
<IndyGunFreak> sylvanus_: pidgin connects to AIM fine
<john_> well i always use gksudo to run gui apps via terminal so i know
<IndyGunFreak> john_: words cant express how stupid that is
<IGITIHI> mobi-sheep: yes, besides xp & ubntu, i have 2 more partitions
<john_> and why is it stupid? tell me?
<john_> give me facts
<IndyGunFreak> john_: i'm not gonna make you try to see the forrest when you can't see the trees.. if you're that foolish, you should just continue using windows
<john_> excuse me? im lpi certified mind you
<john_>  O.o
<IndyGunFreak> john_: some of the biggest fools i know have some sort of certification after their name, so that means nothing,.
<john_> so you actually know them....
<john_> nice.
<JayX> Ubuntu can write to NTFS and read NTFS file system right?
<mobi-sheep> !backup | IGITIHI
<ubottu> IGITIHI: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<IndyGunFreak> john_: and if you really are lpi certified, and you're doing something that stupid, then you are just blatantly foolish.
<IndyGunFreak> JayX: yes
<cowgarden> hi, how to see Rar-file comments/infos ?
<Zxcvb> JayX: with ntfs-3g, yes
<Batty5> john_ I'm sure it's not wise from a security standpoint, but keeping your apps up-to-date which I'm sure you do should keep you secure enough in a personal PC environment.
<john_> okay
<john_> fine
<IGITIHI> mobi-sheep: the problem is that i can't boot into ubuntu anymore because i deleted the kernels and grubs give error 15-file not found.
<john_> just give me facts that IndyGunFreak thinks makes me stupid
<lucas_> hey
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<mobi-sheep> IGITIHI: What are you running now?
<john_> "isolation"
<IGITIHI> mobi-sheep: I tried to boot from livecd, chroot and install the kernel again but failed
<IGITIHI> mobi-sheep: XP
<john_> you know the word? "isolation"?
<Batty5> I cannot seem to find further information and was wondering where I could look next.  I checked /var/log/proftpd and /var/log/pure-ftpd and did not find any errors.  Though I keep getting timeouts when issuing any comands after logging in.  http://pastebin.com/m4a0f29c8
<lucas_> how can i add a non-debian program to a menu
<lianimator> [Nikola_93]: I gotta run now. but could you send me the link when you find it? or mail me please. lian<dot>hui<dot>lui<at>gmail<dot>com thanks a bunch!
<john_> can you troubleshoot anything if your not root?
<JayX> Zxcvb:  whats -3g?
<legend2440> !ati > me
<ubottu> legend2440, please see my private message
<john_> i'll give you a scenario
<lucas_> i mean i just installed eclipse from source (.tar.gz) file and extract it my home folder..Now i want it to appear in my menu
<lucas_> how can i do that
<mobi-sheep> IGITIHI: You can run the livecd and mount your Ubuntu partition.  Make a backup of everything and move it to somewhere.
<IndyGunFreak> JayX: in 9.04, its installed by default, so you should have no trouble accessing your ntfs partition "out of the box"
<Zxcvb> JayX: ntfs-3g is the latest FUSE based read-write ntfs drive
<Zxcvb> JayX: driver
<mobi-sheep> !ntfs | JayX
<ubottu> JayX: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Zxcvb> JayX: not sure if it is installed by default,
<xavier_> IGITIHI: or under xp u can use explore2fs and access to ur home directory to back up it
<IndyGunFreak> Zxcvb: JayX it is... its installed by default and works "out of the box".. i've actually not had to install ntfs-3g, since probably 7.10
<john_> many people access a specific computer this specific user installed an app
<IGITIHI> mobi-sheep: just home directory?
<JayX> IndyGunFreak: Zxcvb oh well i parttioned my drive into 4 (win XP & Win 7 NTFS - Ubuntu-ext3, and my final data section i would like to view/read/write when in ay partition NTFS)
<john_> then a buddy of him who used the same computer was like a fan of that app
<[Nikola_93]> lianimator, kk
<IndyGunFreak> JayX: i have all my systems set up in a similar manner, it works fine.
<mobi-sheep> IGITIHI: Home directory should be sufficient enough.
<john_> so the guy told his buddy to use the app that he downloaded
<bazhang> !ot > john_
<ubottu> john_, please see my private message
<JayX> IndyGunFreak:  jus one thin i need to figure out,  my  boot screen (grub)
<Slart> john_: you'll only get answers like "make sure that doesn't happen" or "install it in a shared space" .. you can make up lots of weird situations where you *have* to be root.. that still doesn't make it any better
<IndyGunFreak> JayX: whats wrong w/ it?
<iPeter-3g> cool
<john_> yeah and not users are educated
<john_> not all users*
<Slart> john_: basically.. don't give people or apps more power than they need to do their job.. that way they won't damage stuff if they do something bad, out of malice or by accident
<IndyGunFreak> john_: lol, thats the pot calling the kettle black given your other comments
<IGITIHI> mobi-sheep: ok, I run explore2fs and exported my home directory to a new folder on the xp destop
<grawity> void pot() { kettle->black(); }
<john_> you dont get what im saying
<Slart> john_: who are you talking to now?
<IGITIHI> mobi sheep: what next?
<john_> im saying is the other guy wants to use the app that his buddy installed
<john_> but he cant
<JayX> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mobi-sheep> IGITIHI: I'm unaware of explore2fs but if you can read the filesystem, that's fine.  Make your backup.
<IndyGunFreak> JayX: what is the problem w/ grub?
<john_> so one way and the fastest way of troubleshooting is issuing a sudo
<john_> yeah it is a security issue
<JayX> IndyGunFreak:  well im not sure if it has a probelem but i would like my b oot screen to look a bit more neat
<Amorstus> How would I get the Dev ID of my Ethernet card? I used sudo lshw to get my system specs but I see nothing of a dev ID for it.
<john_> but are you dumb enough to commit it?
<IndyGunFreak> JayX: if you won't define the issue, its fairly difficult to help
<Slart> Amorstus: dev id?
<JayX> IndyGunFreak:  at the momment i have 4 options for ubuntu :S and Win Xp & Win 7 are grouped together
<john_> you are the administrator so issuing a sudo aint odd
<Slart> Amorstus: you mean.. the mac address?
<IndyGunFreak> JayX: right, windows OS's get grouped together, Linux OS's get grouped together
<Amorstus> Slart: No, its an ID that comes with the different versions of the card. But nvm, I just got help in another channel :P
<sylvanus_> I am connected to aim just fine through pidgin but it won't give me a drop list of rooms how do I join a chat in aim through pidgin?
<Batty5> I cannot seem to find further information and was wondering where I could look next.  I checked /var/log/proftpd and /var/log/pure-ftpd and did not find any errors.  Though I keep getting timeouts when issuing any comands after logging in.  http://pastebin.com/m4a0f29c8
<john_> and btw gksudo is different from sudo
<cga> hi all i need to disable permanently usb autosuspend. i googled and used some advice in howto but it didn't work. i need to disable it to make my wireless usb kbd work. thanks
<paolo88> hi
<Batty5> sylvanus_ Buddies -> Join a chat.
<JayX> IndyGunFreak:  when i start my pc , Ubuntu is the first option in my boot screen , and it boots within 10 seconts since i'm a newd to ubutnu i rather have it as my secon option or give it more time untill is autoselects (30 seconds for me to decide
<bazhang> john_, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<paolo88> anyone can help me with vinagre?
<IGITIHI> ubottu: i get grub error 15 - file not found after accidentaly deleting the kernel. can you please help me?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IndyGunFreak> JayX: ok, that option is in your menu.lst
<IndyGunFreak> JayX: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<IndyGunFreak> JayX: you'll see the timer there set at 10sec.. just change it to 30
<JayX> IndyGunFreak:  ah ok well i need to restart the pc and get into ubuntu, im in xp now, but tell me
<JayX>  i will save instructions IndyGunFreak
<Batty5> IndyGunFreak does Ubuntu always encourage using GUI?  I'm used to sudo pico.
<sylvanus_> i did that but I don't know what any of the rooms are
<IndyGunFreak> Batty5: doesn't encourage it... but a lot of new users don't know vi or pico, so its easier to tell them to use gedit or kate
<Batty5> IndyGunFreak I see.  Thanks. :)
<Batty5> sylvanus_ just manually type in, I don't think I've ever seen an active Room List button there.
<sylvanus_> but if I don't know the name of any of the rooms then will it work?
<paolo88> anyone can help me with vinagre?
<JayX> IndyGunFreak: is it noraml that ubuntu has 4 boot options?  I have two Generic and two (recovery mode) and i think a Memtest.
<IndyGunFreak> i get a room list ok w/ yahoo, bu tnot AIM.. wierd
<Batty5> Anyone have experience with FTP server troubleshooting here?  I'm not really familiar about how to troubleshoot my ftp server installations.  While I can connect locally any remote command given to my FTP server times out after login.
<IndyGunFreak> JayX: its not normal, but its not abnormal, you just got an updated kernel, you can comment out the old entries in your grub list
<JayX> IndyGunFreak:  ah ok well im going to boot up ubuntu now, and try solve these issues
<sylvanus_> Batty5: did you get that last post?
<Batty5> sylvanus_ My response above yours answers that.  Yes, it will work, you just have to type in the room name.
<IGITIHI> xavier: ok, I run explore2fs and exported my home directory to a new folder on the xp desktop. that all?
<sylvanus_> thats the thing how do I find the room name I want to go to?
<IGITIHI>  i get grub error 15 - file not found after accidentaly deleting the kernel. can you please help me?
<Batty5> IndyGunFreak strange when you mentioned seeing yahoo roomlist, I clicked and it crashed Pidgin. :(  I liked GAIM more.  Seems to crash a lot here.
<IndyGunFreak> Batty5: it works fine for me... go figure
<cga> IGITIHI, apt-get install --reinstall the kernel
<mobi-sheep> Batty5: If you're having problem with Yahoo protocol.  Please join #pidgin and read the topic.
<Batty5> sylvanus_ Try contacting pidgin support.
<IndyGunFreak> mobi-sheep: its not the yaoo protocol
<Batty5> mobi-sheep I'm not complaining about it.  Just mentioning something to IndyGunFreak.  I do have an issue with timeouts that I'm trying to get assistance with. :(
<IGITIHI> cga: i tried but failed. this is the full story: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1191690
<bazhang> http://tinyurl.com/mdws83  Batty5
<paolo88> anyone can help me with vinagre?
<sylvanus_> ok thank you for trying to help me. I will try and figure it out see you helpful cool people latter!
<IndyGunFreak> Batty5: the yahoo and pidgin issue is pretty easy to work around
<mobi-sheep> paolo88: What's the issue?
<makuseru> Can someone help me enable wireless on a HP G60 with a Atheros AR5007EG(AR242x) card. I've tried everything but can't get it to work.
<john_> the kernel line on your grub config file cant find your kernel
<JayX> IndyGunFreak:  i got kernnel 2.6.28-11 and 2.6.28-13 (two generic & two recovery mode) which one should i boot from so I can remove these options from my boot loader? bazhang
<IndyGunFreak> -13 generic is current, so boot that one...
<IndyGunFreak> JayX: but you dont need to remove it, just comment them out
<Batty5> I'm actually at work, so software upgrades, LOL. :(  Won't work so well with me trying to update chat client.
<sylvanus_> for some reason  when I connect to yahoo through pidgin it keeps saying connecting and won't give me the room list!
<IndyGunFreak> you're making this way harder and sound way more complicated than it needs to be
<JayX> IndyGunFreak:  ok booting gen. 13, where can i "comment" them out
<paolo88> mobi-sheep: i want control a remote pc by my laptop using internet. I configure vinagre (server) and vino (client). I can controll the remote pc, but i see always the first frame. I can move the mouse, and open application, but i don't see the next frame
<IndyGunFreak> JayX: in the menu.lst.. just come back here and i'lle xplain it to you, before you wreck something
<mobi-sheep> sylvanus_: http://tinyurl.com/mdws83
<Batty5> I cannot seem to find further information and was wondering where I could look next.  I checked /var/log/proftpd and /var/log/pure-ftpd and did not find any errors.  Though I keep getting timeouts when issuing any comands after logging in.  http://pastebin.com/m4a0f29c8
<IndyGunFreak> mobi-sheep: this thread has good/easy info for fixing the problem also(more complex than necessary, but he explains it well)  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1192282&highlight=pidgin+yahoo
<JayX> IndyGunFreak:  lol ok, well I am  in ubuntu now, on my desktop will go to " gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst "
<IndyGunFreak> mobi-sheep: post 8...
<sylvanus_> mobi-sheep: what's this for?
<IndyGunFreak> JayX: yes
<mobi-sheep> sylvanus_: Your Yahoo Issues :'( --> See IndyGunFreak's link.
<JayX> IndyGunFreak:  ok it seems to have re3levant info,  i will read it n then as questions.
<mobi-sheep> paolo88: You might want to use ssh instead.
<IndyGunFreak> JayX: don't delete anything there, just comment out
<mobi-sheep> paolo88: Vinagre (client, not server) and vino (server, not client) never works great, IMO.
<JayX> IndyGunFreak:  to comment out i just place a hash  " # " infromt of it
<IndyGunFreak> JayX: yup
<IndyGunFreak> JayX: towards th bottom, you'll see your actual menu list...(what shows in grub), just put a # sign in front of what you dont want
<IndyGunFreak> JayX: but unless you want errors, you'll need 1 generic, and 1 recovery entry
<NishaKitty> anyone know how to get gnome-do with docky working on jaunty I've tried all the guides...
<paolo88> mobi-sheep: ssh is only a terminal, or not? i want see all the the screen
<mobi-sheep> paolo88: What are you trying to accomplish though?  By using ssh, you can connect to your computer and use the commands to retrieve files, or just about anything you can do in the terminal.  You can also toggle ssh -X to enable forward which would bring apps (ie firefox) to your window from your computer.
<JayX> IndyGunFreak:  so i should keep the -13 gneric  and generic recovery mode available
<IndyGunFreak> JayX: thats what i would do..
<paolo88> mobi-sheep: you know another vnc for ubuntu?
<IGITIHI> any help with grub error 15?
<mobi-sheep> paolo88: apt-cache search vnc
<JayX> IndyGunFreak:  should i back up these grub settings?  (the ones that i will apply now) just incase?
<mobi-sheep> paolo88: apt-cache search vnc | grep client
<mobi-sheep> paolo88: You might want to look up sites to find a confirmation for most popular vnc client.
<IndyGunFreak> JayX: i guess you could save a copy elsewhere, like menu.lst_backup or something..
<IndyGunFreak> but i would save one you've not made changes to.
<jefinc> while installing mysql, on ubuntu, it attempts to start the server but it fails and doesn't continue any futher; http://pastebin.com/d6011c108
<paolo88> mobi-sheep: you can give me an advice?
<JayX> IndyGunFreak:  well i'll save em both (defualt, and the changed i will make)
<mobi-sheep> paolo88: I don't use VNC myself.  I'll try though.
<IndyGunFreak> JayX: guess that works to...
<Novaesky> Hi. I want to install ubuntu on my laptop, but my control button doesn't work (An accident with a coke once). Does anyone know if I can remap control to another button in ubuntu? Thank you.
<paolo88> mobi-sheep: ok, tanks
<nocturnal> hey i'm kinda new to ubuntu. been using freebsd all my life but now my mom can't afford windows and i'm actually really impressed by how far linux has come. but i cannot figure out how to get my v4l2 to work and i have one day to do it. first question: can you connect to ubuntu remote desktop from rdesktop or any mac osx client?
<JGodbou1> What would happen if I ran the command "sudo apt-get remove python-gtk2"?
<JayX> Novaesky:  dont you have two control keys?
<mobi-sheep> Novaesky: Give me an example.  You're likely to be able to set up shortcut or bind a different key.
<mobi-sheep> !shortcut | Novaesky
<ubottu> Novaesky: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Novaesky> JayX: No, just one on the left side
<maii> hallo
<JayX> IndyGunFreak:  ok will reboot now n see what changes i have made
<EmanSaad> Hi plz I need a quick help
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<maii> hi
<JayX> Novaesky:  must be a very old laptop
<EmanSaad> I installed UBUNTU and WIN and I had a problem
<JayX> EmanSaad:  we all need help, thats why were here
<IndyGunFreak> mobi-sheep: but i'm not sure that will let him assign an alternate CTRL key
<JGodbou1> ﻿What would happen if I ran the command "sudo apt-get remove python-gtk2"?
<Guest79353> no i m here to talk
<JGodbou1> Any ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> !offtopic | Guest13513
<ubottu> Guest13513: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<JGodbou1> Because I just did it and it messed up my computer.
<EmanSaad> can I say my problem?
<Guest79353> yes
<IndyGunFreak> JGodbou1: well i'd say you found out what would happen
<JGodbou1> Yeah - mostly
<JayX> EmanSaad: yes tell us
<mobi-sheep> Novaesky: Do you have right CTRL key?
<TheJohn> !offtopic lol
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtopic lol
<JGodbou1> It made things not work
<Guest79353> no
<IndyGunFreak> proof positive that even sudo can't protect users from themselves
<TheJohn> :P
<Guest79353> jfhguorehgfre
<Guest79353> gh
<Guest79353> egh
<Guest79353> ghd
<Guest79353> gh
<FloodBot1> Guest79353: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Batty5> JGodbou1 try sudo apt-get install python-gtk2
<Novaesky> mobi-sheep: No
<mobi-sheep> IndyGunFreak: If his left CTRL key does not work, it does not work.  Meh.
<Novaesky> mobi-sheep: Just one on the left
<EmanSaad> well, I have a GRUB error message says load stage 1.5 error 17
<JGodbou1> yeah, but it didn't fix everything
<JGodbou1> had to reinstall nautilus
<JGodbou1> and gnome-terminal
<nocturnal> which flash driver do you recommend? adobe, gnu or gnome?
<IndyGunFreak> mobi-sheep: i agree w/ that, i'm just not sure how to map control functions, to another key... i would think right control would be fine, for as little as the control key is used
<IndyGunFreak> nocturnal: adobe.. gnu has some issues w/ some flash sites
<Guest79353> does anyone could speak german ?
<bazhang> Guest79353, #ubuntu-de
<nocturnal> using adobe now but can't get my generic logitech spacecam 120 v4l2 SN9C10 to work
<muha_> Desktop effects could not be enable says copiz can anyone assist
<EmanSaad> can anyone help me?
<HMAmemefan> i can EmanSaad
<HMAmemefan> I can
<IndyGunFreak> muha_: what video device?
<Guest79353> if got a question
<JGodbou1> When I try and run rhythmbox, I get this error:
<JGodbou1> http://pastebin.ca/1467584
<mobi-sheep> IndyGunFreak: Maybe this?
<mobi-sheep> !info keylaunch
<ubottu> keylaunch (source: keylaunch): A small utility for binding commands to a hot key. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.6 (jaunty), package size 7 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Guest79353> i ve got a question
<IndyGunFreak> mobi-sheep: yeah i guess that could work, i've never used it though
<EmanSaad> well, I installed something  called boot _info_script can I show the result?
<JayX>  hmm !keylaunch sounds interesting
<Novaesky> mobi-sheep: Thank you, I will try that application
<mobi-sheep> Novaesky: Another solution would be getting an external USB keyboard. ;o
<HMAmemefan> EmanSaad: you are one crazy motherfucker
<HMAmemefan> i can't help you
<bazhang> HMAmemefan, stop the cursing
<IndyGunFreak> HMAmemefan: thats completely unecessary
<HMAmemefan> i can't even keep up with you
<Batty5> Any advice for troubleshooting connection timeout issues with my FTP server?  I checked /var/log/messages, /var/log/pure-ftpd/*, /var/log/proftpd/* and was unable to find.  I tried one then the other, not trying to run both at the same time.
<HMAmemefan> ha
<HMAmemefan> true
<Guest79353> does someone listen to me???
<mobi-sheep> !ask | Guest79353
<ubottu> Guest79353: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Novaesky> mobi-sheep: Yes, I have considered that, but sort of defeats the purpose of a laptop, then. I will try the application, sounds like it might work :)
<grawity> Guest79353: You didn't ask your question yet.
<mobi-sheep> Novaesky: I'm sure there are a way but I don't know it. :(
<JGodbou1> ﻿When I try and run rhythmbox, I get this error: ﻿http://pastebin.ca/1467584. Any ideas? I think the main problem is (rhythmbox:9349): Rhythmbox-WARNING **: Could not import pygtk.
<JayX> whats the default keyboard shortcut in 9.04 to get/view the desktopo?
<lesshaste> can anyone help me get my mic working on my toshiba laptop?
<lesshaste> <_Richard_> thanks mion n mordy
<mobi-sheep> JayX: CTRL + ALT + D
<mobi-sheep> JayX: ALT + F1 --> Gnome Menu.
<EmanSaad> ok, is there anyone will really help me?
<JayX> mobi-sheep:  cant i change that to my "super" (windows key) Win+D  ??
<mobi-sheep> JayX: Sure.  Look under Shortcuts.
<jefinc> lesshaste: you need to tell us what is wrong for anyone to help
<mobi-sheep> !shortcut | JayX
<ubottu> JayX: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<EmanSaad> I cann't boot to anything now, I'm tal;king from life CD
<Guest79353> i want to install a chat room programm called icq but its not possible i get the answer that there is a special program missing. could someone help me?
<lesshaste> jefinc, I can't get any input from the mic
<lesshaste> jefinc, I have tried playing with the settings no end but with no luck
<Batty5> lesshaste Make sure your mic is not muted from volume properties.
<jefinc> lesshaste: have you tried using the alsamixer ?
<JGodbou1> Can anyone help with my above problem with rhythmbox?
<lesshaste> jefinc, yes... I can even give you the alsa settings if that helps
<mobi-sheep> Guest79353: Use Pidgin to chat on ICQ protocol.
<nicha_caem_> hi_caem
<bazhang> Guest79353, install licq
<Novaesky> Thank you all for you help. Have a nice weekend :)
<jefinc> lesshaste: the microphone is not muted in the alsamixer ?
<Guest79353> where can i get Pidgin?
<JayX> mobi-sheep:  hmm is it also possible to configure the "media keys" (play pause etc. etc..) from shortcuts?
<Batty5> mobi-sheep or IndyGunFreak are you familiar with FTP servers?
<grawity> Guest79353: Applications -> Internet ->
<vioni_caem> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<bazhang> Guest79353, from the repos
<IndyGunFreak> Batty5: not really... i just ust simplehttp if i need to share something
<Guest79353> what is repos?
<vioni_caem> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Guest79353> or should i downloade it with google?
<IndyGunFreak> !repository | Guest13513
<ubottu> Guest13513: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<JayX> vioni_caem: hi
<mobi-sheep> JayX: You're talking about multimedia keys.  Read the message up there.  Every keyboard / layout are different.  Some will work, some may not, some will not.
<lesshaste> jefinc, no
<bazhang> Guest79353, should be where grawity said
<lesshaste> jefinc, but what is front mic and what is mic?
<JayX> !shortcut
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Batty5> IndyGunFreak until today my FTP server used to work fine.  While at work I use a text editor that has FTP access for quick transfers.  Trying to learn a bit of java.  I may as well just use Pico. :(
<vioni_caem> hi jay x
<jefinc> lesshaste: is the mic built into the laptop?
<Guest79353> ok i will try it thanks for your help
<lesshaste> jefinc, yes
<IndyGunFreak> Batty5: can't help you much on that.. sorry.
<mobi-sheep> Batty5: Meh?  What's the problem?
<jefinc> lesshaste: then it may be the "front mic"
<IndyGunFreak> Batty5: i just use simplehttp for quick (larger than normal) file shares w/friends, and across my network... it meets my needs, but probably wouldnt work for you
<AceKing> Anyone know of a program for finding anonymous proxy addresses?
<lesshaste> jefinc, ok
<Batty5> mobi-sheep I cannot seem to find further information and was wondering where I could look next.  I checked /var/log/proftpd and /var/log/pure-ftpd and did not find any errors.  Though I keep getting timeouts when issuing any comands after logging in.  http://pastebin.com/m4a0f29c8
<jefinc> lesshaste: when you run alsamixer do alsamixer -V al  ;that will display all devices
<Slart> AceKing: firefox comes to mind...
<grawity> AceKing: I heard there's a site called google.com that can do it.
<grawity> AceKing: Seriously, http://tor.eff.org/
<Batty5> AceKing proxy.org will list proxies.
 * grawity <3 tor
<AceKing> slart: I want to use it for Torrent program
<Batty5> grawity, at Defcon there will be discussion for increasing tor performance.
<alban_> !*
<grawity> AceKing: For torrents, Relakks
<mobi-sheep> Batty5: You might want to try #ubuntu-server
<Batty5> mobi-sheep Thanks.
<Guest79353> when i want to open pidgin then i get the answer pidgin-2.5.3.exe« could not shown
<Slart> AceKing: you are aware that bandwitdh costs money? proxies use bandwidth.. and people usually want money before they let you use their bandwidth
<grawity> Guest79353: Ubuntu is Linux. It doesn't run Windows programs.
<grawity> Guest79353: And Ubuntu has Pidgin already installed.
<Slart> AceKing: there are lots of companies out there that supply this service.. google will find most of them
<Guest79353> ok and what should i do now?
<mobi-sheep> AceKing: Tor frown upon on torrents, btw.
<AceKing> Slart: gotcha
<grawity> Guest79353: Go to the Applications menu, and go to Internet. Look for "Instant messaging client"
<JayX> mobi-sheep:  i dont think my "super" key is working :S
<grawity> AceKing: Why do you need a proxy, anyway?
<mobi-sheep> Guest79353: Application  --> Internet --> Pidgin
<jefinc> AceKing: usually a "free" proxy is a dangerous adventure, they usually do a lot of sniffing
<Guest79353> ok i will look
<mobi-sheep> JayX: Why?
<s0101> my network manager dosent let me chose what VPN connection i want
<s0101> i need point-to-point tunneling protocol (PPTP)
<jefinc> Guest79353: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<s0101> but i only have cisco vpn to chose
<JayX> well I set a short cut as  Super+L (for logout)  and now i am pressring those keys and it doenst logout
<AceKing> grawity: I guess I'm just being paranoid. I use an IP blocker
<packet-sent> Anyone using lvm and full drive encryption had any problems with latest kernel?
<grawity> AceKing: Maybe try Relakks or IPredator or something like that?
<Guest79353> i dont now but i found pidgin but i dont know how it run
<AceKing> grawity: Thank you
<grawity> Guest79353: Did you open Pidgin from the Applications menu?
<damaltor> hello everybody. i have two pcs on wich i use ubuntu, and one "server" with some debian on it. i want to have the firefox bookmarks of both pcs synchronized. is there a possibility to have the bookmarks saved at the server, maybe in an sql database or something, so both pcs cann access them (and update them automaticall, e.g. read them while starting forefox)?
<Guest79353> yes but i could not open it
<s0101> i am trying to set up relakks ubuntu version i cant chose point-to-point tunneling protocol (PPTP)
<s0101> i managed perfect on my other machine with 8.04
<jefinc> damaltor: google has such a function of saving bookmarks
<grawity> s0101: sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome network-manager-pptp
<grawity> Guest79353: Did a window open? "Manage Accounts"
<Guest79353> no
<mobi-sheep> JayX: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/45589
<damaltor> jefinc: can google save my firefox bookmarks, so that firefox has them an usual, or do i have to save my bookmarks only at google then?
<mobi-sheep> JayX: Meh.  Do what I do.  Learn the linux commands + shortcuts.  :)
<grawity> damaltor: I prefer using Xmarks for that.
<damaltor> grawity: what is that? never heard it =)
<NishaKitty> does anyone know how to get docky working?
<LETARIS-4fce> hello
<grawity> damaltor: It used to be called "Foxmarks"
<mobi-sheep> damaltor: There are a... errr grawity answered it for you.
<JayX> mobi-sheep:  lol yea i think i might as well lern the defualt linux shortcuts... going to goolge for a list now
<NishaKitty> I 've installed gnome-do but there is no docky plugin what am I doing wrong?
<damaltor> grawity: k i will google that. thank you guys
<mobi-sheep> JayX: Ctrl + Alt + L for logging.
<grawity> damaltor: It's a Firefox plugin for syncronizing bookmarks between multiple Firefoxen
<LETARIS-4fce> can someone hlp me gt xfce on my xo labtop?
<LETARIS-4fce> help
<mobi-sheep> damaltor: It's a Firefox addon you're looking for -- a bookmarking sync addon.
<damaltor> grawity: ok that sounds just like what im searching for
<LETARIS-4fce> get
<JGodbout> Okay, after running "sudo apt-get remove python-gtk2", I think I need an Ubuntu reinstall. Whenever I try to play music, ubuntu freezes, and there isn't a bar at the top and bottom of the screen.
<sebsebseb> hi
<damaltor> mobi-sheep: sounds good. thank you very much
<JGodbout> I have learned my lesson (:
<bazhang> LETARIS-4fce, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<jefinc> lesshaste: any luck?
<bazhang> LETARIS-4fce, just type that command in the terminal; please keep it in channel
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<LETARIS-4fce> [olpc@xo-2B-E9-6A ~]$ sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<LETARIS-4fce> bash: apt-get: command not found
<LETARIS-4fce> [olpc@xo-2B-E9-6A ~]$
<SirBob1701> has the latest update of firefox disbled middle mouse new tab for anyone?
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: yo yo yo
<JayX> mobi-sheep:  ubuntu doesnt see the "fn" key of laptops does it?
<grawity> LETARIS-4fce: What OS is that?
<grawity> LETARIS-4fce: what distro, that is
<LETARIS-4fce> olpc
<LETARIS-4fce>  xo labtop
<mobi-sheep> JayX: It does.  The Fn key works great for me with brightness/dimness.  I didn't test every single Fn commands though. ;)
<neer> Hello, I am not able to connect to internet through Cable modem
<speakman> Having problem resuming after suspend in Jaunty. It just avoid the resume, and boots up as usual instead. How can I debug that?
<ActionParsnip> LETARIS-4fce: can you give the output of: lsb_release -c
<damaltor> grawity, mobi-sheep : i found "sync-places", wich does syncronise bookmarks, passwords, settings and so on. thank you very much!
<cowgarden> hi, I have 2 screens and many games have a broken fullscreen now. can i force them to be windowed?
<sebsebseb> neer: ethernet you mean?
<neer> The only message I get is PAP Authentication failure
<ActionParsnip> LETARIS-4fce: looks like OLPC OS is based on RedHAt
<khan_> haha
<Flanker37> hi can anyone tell me if a broadband dongle will work with ubuntu?
<neer> sebsebseb: through cable modem to internet
<JayX> mobi-sheep:  ohyea! lol it does work (but the lables printed on my toshiba kyboard are off... fn+dim  mutes my sytem :P
<jjbin> hi all when I found a bug to ubuntu when I use where could I upload the bug and something else u need to know that now I am not under the ubuntu,even the linux system
<jtaji> !bugs | jjbin
<ubottu> jjbin: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<karzoff> Hi everyone. I need help with my dual boot Windows XP/Ubuntu (just installed it) --> my PC boots on Windows and I don't see the boot menu :(
<sebsebseb> !grub |  karzoff
<ubottu> karzoff: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mobi-sheep> JayX: Now you're learning something new -- a linux command and/or a linux shortcut in a way.  >:}~
<karzoff> thx
<sebsebseb> np
<ActionParsnip> LETARIS-4fce: can you give the output of: lsb_release -c
<LETARIS-4fce> what is that
<neer> sebsebseb: do you have any idea about this?
<ActionParsnip> LETARIS-4fce: its a terminal command
<LETARIS-4fce> ?????
<LETARIS-4fce> ok
<sebsebseb> neer: no and ethernet normalley just works
<vioniiiiiiii> aloooo
<jjbin> ubottu:thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<LETARIS-4fce> olpc@xo-2B-E9-6A ~]$
<bazhang> LETARIS-4fce, that is sugar I am guessing
<neer> sebsebseb: I am using a cable internet through my ISP
<bazhang> LETARIS-4fce, ie not Ubuntu , so not supported here
<sebsebseb> neer: maybe it's an ISP problem
<neer> sebsebseb: but I can browse through windowns
<neer> sebsebseb: windows, no problem
<neer> sebsebseb: so I am not sure it is a problem of ISP
<ActionParsnip> LETARIS-4fce: if is not ubuntu then its not supported here
<bazhang> OLPC is Sugar
<sebsebseb> neer: try the Live CD can you get on there?
<brip> hi, i am trying to create a home network. but the other 2 pcs keep on spewing out "Network Unreachable"
<brip> any ideas?
<sebsebseb> neer: if so you can probably clean install Ubuntu, and have it working on your clean install
<LETARIS-4fce> yes
<fullmetalj> any one run mail server on umbuntu pop 3 smtp
<jefinc> LETARIS-4fce: #olpc
<LETARIS-4fce> yes
<neer> sebsebseb: I had recently clean installed ubuntu
<LETARIS-4fce> <LETARIS-4fce> can you help me
<LETARIS-4fce> <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about can you help me
<LETARIS-4fce> <LETARIS-4fce> what
<LETARIS-4fce> <ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LETARIS-4fce> <LETARIS-4fce> you a what
<LETARIS-4fce> <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you a what
<FloodBot1> LETARIS-4fce: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> neer: I think I read something not that long ago, about Windows effecting the hardware, and then it not working in Linux after woulds
<Slart> brip: you're going to have to give us a little more information before we can help you with that... network unreachable can be so many things
<ActionParsnip> LETARIS-4fce: thats ubottu reacting to your text.
<neer> sebsebseb: I am using two computers
<ActionParsnip> LETARIS-4fce: you can use #olpc o#ubuntu-offtopic for support
<grawity> LETARIS-4fce: Ubottu is a bot. It's not a person.
<Slart> brip: are you following some kind of howto, how is the network setup, what have you done so far..
<neer> sebsebseb: one has windows and one has ubuntu, no issues with that
<ActionParsnip> LETARIS-4fce: olpc doesnt use ubuntu so is notsuppoed here, unless you format your system and install ubuntu
<brip> Slart, well setup is like this ADSL MODEM <-> Ubuntu Gateway with 3 NICs <-> NIC 1 <->Network Switch<-> Network Switch <-> Ubuntu+windows XP
<LETARIS-4fce> ok how to do that
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: is that really a good idea for a OLPC I wonder
<brip> Slart, no how tos, merely following irc - hopping from one channel to anonther
<Guest47857> .
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: not sure myself. but thats the only way we'd support him/her
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: yeah I have a feeling he would be better off staying with the OLPC OS
<brip> Slart, basically i am turning my pc into a Ubuntu PC Router
<sebsebseb> LETARIS-4fce: #olpc  ##liinux and #ubuntu-offtopic are all channels where you can get help
<Slart> !ics | brip, here's some info on how to setup your "ubuntu router".. start with that
<ubottu> brip, here's some info on how to setup your "ubuntu router".. start with that: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<LETARIS-4fce> ok
<mobi-sheep> brip: Check the hardware first.  Get a correct Linksys router and slice a tomato on it.
<Slart> brip: but before that.. make sure you have a working internet connection on the ubuntu router itself
<LETARIS-4fce> bye
 * brip <<<< is the router
<IndyGunFreak> mobi-sheep: lol, not a linksys fan?
<JayX> any recommended apps for twitter on ubuntu besides gwibber ? ? ? ? ?
<IndyGunFreak> what is twitter anyways?
<ActionParsnip> IndyGunFreak: its yet another social networking website
<grawity> I heard it's like identi.ca, but closed-source
<LETARIS-4fce> hello
<mobi-sheep> IndyGunFreak: Default Firmware is always... bored. :3
<grawity> ActionParsnip: It's called "microblogging", IIRC.
<grawity> As in "really short blog posts"
<alberto2000> can anyone help me with apache2 installation issue? i removed apache2 and reinstalled it (both with apt-get) and i manually recursively deleted the /etc/apache2/ folder and now it doesnt gets created anymore
<IndyGunFreak> ActionParsnip: ic.. i don't do much social networking, so that must be why i don't care.
<ActionParsnip> grawity: afaiks its the same as all the other stuff
<JayX> yea yea yea,  i know what it is, but any recommended apps for twitter on ubuntu? ? ? ?  ?
<sebsebseb> IndyGunFreak: :D :)
<brip> Slart, ive been to those sites before, on the top of your head - do you think its possible to have 3 NICs and share internet connection - SO far I have been able to share to 1 other PC
<ActionParsnip> IndyGunFreak: me neither. i just message my mate. i use the social network of outdoors
<Slart> brip: yes, I think it's possible
<brip> Slart ok thanks :)
<IndyGunFreak> ActionParsnip: lol, exactly
<d-b_> hi there i just upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 how do i enable the new notify osd notifications?
<IndyGunFreak> d-b_: i think its on by default.
<brip> JayX there are a lot of adobe air apps for twitter out there
<IndyGunFreak> or it was on a clean install
<d-b_> IndyGunFreak: i am not seeing it with pidgin ..
<IndyGunFreak> d-b_: consider yourself lucky, the pidgin notification is the most annoying of them all. :)
<d-b_> IndyGunFreak: normally yes... but
<IndyGunFreak> d-b_: go to tools/plugins in the pidgin buddy list
<sebsebseb> IndyGunFreak: indeed  at that
<brip> JayX google "junauza+twitter+apps" or "Temujin+install+adobe+air+twitter"
<IndyGunFreak> sebsebseb: :)
<sebsebseb> IndyGunFreak: also those black notifications aren't part of upstream Gnome, same for their edited fusa
<d-b_> IndyGunFreak: mm?
<IndyGunFreak> d-b_: is libnotify popups enabled?
<imam> hello
<d-b_> IndyGunFreak: its not there... i will reinstall ubuntu's pidgin
<IndyGunFreak> sebsebseb: i wouldn't have a problem, if it gave a brief summary of the message waiting me, but to repeat the whole freakin message, everytime i get one, is annoying
<imam> how can i use my webcam
<Slart> !webcam | imam
<ubottu> imam: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<sebsebseb> IndyGunFreak: yep
<LETARIS-4fce> [olpc@xo-2B-E9-6A ~]$ sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<LETARIS-4fce> bash: apt-get: command not found
<LETARIS-4fce> [olpc@xo-2B-E9-6A ~]$
<imam> any one can help me??
<d-b_> k cool thanks
<Slart> LETARIS-4fce: are you running ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> sebsebseb: beyond that though, its not a big deal.. but given that, i had to disable it.
<imam> how can i use my web cam
<Slart> LETARIS-4fce: what does "lsb_release -a" tell you?
<Slart> imam: hello
<alberto2000> can anyone help me with apache2 installation issue? i removed apache2 and reinstalled it (both with apt-get) and i manually recursively deleted the /etc/apache2/ folder and now it doesnt gets created anymore
<sebsebseb> IndyGunFreak: yeah  the plugin for Pidgin and  the  other black notifications for updates
<IndyGunFreak> imam: you'll most likely have to sacrifice a goat while smearing its blood on your computer... webcams are a pain (for me anyways)
<LETARIS-4fce> i do not no
<neer> can anyone tell me why my cable internet in ubuntu 8.04 is not working
<s0101> i have a problem i cant setup relakks on this computer i have a newer ubuntu v, but on my hardy heron 8.10 it was easy
<sebsebseb> imam: hopefuly you can configure your webcam in cheese
<imam> can any one help me that i wanna use my web cam
<Slart> LETARIS-4fce: then apt-get might not be available.. and I seriously doubt that xubuntu-desktop exists
<sebsebseb> Slart: xubuntu-desktop exists
<sebsebseb> !info xubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> xubuntu-desktop (source: xubuntu-meta): Xubuntu desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.82 (jaunty), package size 15 kB, installed size 44 kB
<bazhang> sebsebseb, not for Sugar on OLPC it does not
<Slart> imam: last chance to answer me... a hello Slart or anything will work
<sebsebseb> bazhang: well yeah
<s0101> plz help i am so frustrated
<LETARIS-4fce> yes it exists!!
<chocobanana> s0101: what's up? :)
<sebsebseb> LETARIS-4fce: for Ubuntu yes, but not other Linux distros
<bazhang> LETARIS-4fce, Sugar is not supported here.
<Slart> LETARIS-4fce: you need to find a support channel for the distro you are using.. we can only support ubuntu
<sebsebseb> bazhang: this has been about half an hour or so now, he does not seem to understand that he needs another channel, even though he has been told other channels where he can get help as well
<s0101> anybody know how to install relakks
<Slart> !details | neer
<JayX> ADOBE air is available for Ubuntu?????
<ubottu> neer: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sebsebseb> JayX: I think so if you install it yourself,  but that won't be that easy
<Slart> JayX: have you checked the adobe site? my guess is that it isn't.. but I'm not sure
<mobi-sheep> JayX: Yes. ;o
<safag> hi i cant see videos on firefox ,via ubuntu ,any soln ?
<paolo88> if i reinstall gnome i loose all the configuration?
<Slart> JayX: oh.. a quick trip to google later and I've changed my mind.. it seems to be available for linux
<sebsebseb> safag: install Flash?
<Bram_P> hello, I have a micro sd card, but when I plug it in to my ubuntu computer it doesn't do anything, I have data on it which I rather don't want to delete, what can I do about it??
<Slart> paolo88: not if you do a plain gnome-reinstall
<paolo88> slart: ???
<Slart> paolo88: the configuration files will still be there when you reinstall it.. there is a --purge option if you want to remove the settings too
<alberto2000> please help: i want to remove and reinstall my whole apache2/php5/mysql installation. what do i have to remove exactly? which packages?
<JayX> Slart: sebsebseb yea its a "  .bin " file,
<JayX>  how do i install a .Bim file ? ?
<paolo88> ok...tanks
<Slart> JayX: ./blablafile.bin should do it... possible a sudo in front of it
<ActionParsnip> alberto2000: sudo apt-get --purge remove apache2 php5 mysql
<sebsebseb> Slart: no I think it's a bit more difficult to do bins
<mobi-sheep> JayX: chmod +x Adobe-Air.bin
<sebsebseb> Slart: got to make them exectuable first or whatever I think
<ActionParsnip> alberto2000: if you run: dpkg -l | grep sql | less     you will see the exact package names
<mobi-sheep> JayX: sudo ./Adobe-Air.bin
<bobsto> hello
<toulouvy> hi guys notice anything wrong with this: iptables -A FORWARD -m state --state NEW -i eth2 -o eth1 -j ACCEPT
<bobsto> why Ubimti fails so hard about sound?
<Bram_P> hello, I have a micro sd card, but when I plug it in to my ubuntu computer it doesn't do anything, I have data on it which I rather don't want to delete, what can I do about it??
<bobsto> *Ubuntu
<bobsto> Bram_P: you want to read the md card on computer or what
<toulouvy> eth1 = switch ; eth2 = another nic
<Bram_P> bobsto: well, I want to access the data, and add data or remove some of it etc.
<Slart> bobsto: big questions.. you haven't got something a bit smaller you want to know?
<bobsto> Bram_P:  mount it.  in geek mode,  try in console:  mount  /dev/sdb1   or  mount  /dev/mmcm something
<ActionParsnip> Bram_P: does it show up in: sudo fdisk -l
<bobsto> yeah I was wondering when ubuntu will be usable by normal people apart from software developers
<JayX> sebsebseb: Slart  cant get the bin to install :S
<ActionParsnip> bobsto: its usable by many many normal users
<sebsebseb> bobsto: it already is, with a little help from someone with know how
<Slart> bobsto: hmm.. so you're saying we're not normal?
<JayX> sebsebseb: Slart  cant i just right click the .bin file and install ? ?
<sebsebseb> JayX: sadly it's not as simple as that
<ActionParsnip> bobsto: its just different to windows which they ave sed for many years and they find it hard to make the change
<zykes> "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!" how can i get that fixed ? :/
<Slart> bobsto: but these questions are really not on topic here.. try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic instead
<sebsebseb> JayX: ,because it's the stupid propritary  stuff on Linux format
<bobsto> Slart: yes.  normall people do not care about  "sudo fdisk -l" or other mumbo-jumbo, they just want to use the SD card, for example
<zykes> debian-archive-keyring
<zykes> i got that one installed allready
<Bram_P> ActionParsnip: I think it does, since there is one line which says something about a 4gb medium (which it is) and it only shows it when I've got it in
<sebsebseb> bobsto: average not so technical computer users, can get on absoutly great with Ubuntu, if someone helps them get set up a bit first
<Slart> JayX: what does "can't get the bin to install" mean? what did you try? what happened?
<bobsto> sebsebseb: yeah 80% of things will work, what about the rest?  I do not talk here about windows-only program etc, but normall stuff
<ActionParsnip> Bram_P: then you can mount it. the partition is recognised and ready to go
<ActionParsnip> !mount | Bram_P
<ubottu> Bram_P: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Slart> bobsto: if you need help with something we might be able to help you.. but these kinds of rethorical questions will only get you kicked out of here..if you feel like just ranting about how bad ubuntu is I would suggest another channel
<JayX> slart i did " sudo install /home/user/desktop/adobeairinstaller.bin
<orly_owl> What program will author DVDs? It must be able to make the movie play when the DVD is inserted.
<ActionParsnip> zykes: can you pastebin the error you get please
<ActionParsnip> !paste | zykes
<ubottu> zykes: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<bazhang> orly_owl, devede
<ActionParsnip> orly_owl: +1 devede
<Slart> orly_owl: devede might do what you want
<orly_owl> that will make the movie play when i insert the DVD?
<neeku> hi
<Slart> orly_owl: yes
<orly_owl> ok
<Slart> JayX: hmm.. sudo install? what is that?
<sebsebseb> bobsto: #ubuntu-offtopic  for your stuff
<myself> where is the folder that the default ubuntu wallpapers are located in?
<ActionParsnip> orly_owl: it will create a dv iso whic you can burn to a dvd (burn it slowly for max compatibity)
<neeku> if a webcam is not UVC, then can't i use it in any distro?
<ActionParsnip> orly_owl: and it will be a video dvd
<orly_owl> ok
<sebsebseb> bobsto: your non Ubuntu support stuff
<Slart> myself: somewhere in /usr/share I think..
<JayX> slart :S dunno, im trying to install a  .bin file /program from terminal
<Soren_> I installed ubuntu then XP....can I restore grub files, or whatever they are called while I am here in IRC running XP?
<PolitikerNEU> Soren_: Don
<myself> where slart do you know
<sebsebseb> Soren_: no
<PolitikerNEU> 't think so, but you can reinstall grub from the live-cd
<sebsebseb> !grub |  Soren_
<ubottu> Soren_: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Slart> JayX: try removing the "install" .. ie just "sudo ./blablafile.bin" or "sudo /some/path/to/your/file.bin"
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub Soren_
<myself> im having trouble cycling the wallpapers i want in wallpaper-tray, it's cycling a bunch of old ones and i don't want it to
<Soren_> ty all
<s0101> anybody who can help me install relakks? i have managed before with the same settings om my other computer
<sebsebseb> Soren_: np
<s0101> it wont work now
<Slart> myself: not by heart.. no..
<bazhang> what is relakkks s0101
<myself> brb'
<s0101> vpn connection
<Slart> myself: but wallpapers don't have to be in a special place.. they can be in your home folder if you want
<ActionParsnip> !info relakks
<ubottu> Package relakks does not exist in jaunty
<LETARIS-4fce> ok
<bazhang> LETARIS-4fce, #olpc
<LETARIS-4fce> relakks what is that
<mobi-sheep> JayX: Did you try the commands I gave you?
<s0101> https://www.relakks.com/?cid=gb
<LETARIS-4fce> no
<LETARIS-4fce>  ok bazhandg
<s0101> anonomy file sharing it gives you same ip as the other members
<JayX> Slart:  command not found  i entered "sudo /home/jayx/desktop/adobeairinstaller.bim mobi-sheep
<zykes> http://paste.ubuntu.com/200063/
<yragan> hi all!
<bazhang> LETARIS-4fce, I will help you there
<Slart> JayX: .bin... check the filename
<LETARIS-4fce> ok sorry
<bazhang> LETARIS-4fce, /join #olpc
<LETARIS-4fce> forgive me
<myself>  youdoes anyone know how to get wallpaper-tray for ubuntu to cycle only the wallpapers you want or from a certain directory, i set it to a directory but its cycling a bunch of my old ones for no apparent reason
<mobi-sheep> !info drapes | myself
<ubottu> myself: drapes (source: drapes): a desktop wallpaper management application for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.2-1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 177 kB, installed size 2328 kB
<JayX> slart yea i type it in perfectly.. bin  not "bim"
<myself> okay cool
<Slart> JayX: can you pastebin what the terminal looked like?
<Slart> !pastebin | JayX
<ubottu> JayX: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<s0101> i need a vpn connection through my network manager but it fail to connect
<Slart> JayX: so I can see what you tried running and the result
<Slart> JayX: also make sure the file isn't called AdobeAirInstaller.bin or something like that.. filenames in linux are case sensitive
<Soren_> which "re-grubbing" method d we like best? ubuntu disc method?
<JayX> slart uh ok gime a sec, its on my lapotop will connect back to the room on the pc where i am trying to install
<Slart> Soren_: I use the regular ubuntu live cd.. some people seem to use the super-grub disc
<furenku> how do i prevent my screen from fading out when idle?
<Slart> JayX: sure
<Barridus> *perks up* devede can author video dvd's from avis and the like?
<mobi-sheep> furenku: Look under Power Option.
<Soren_> ty
<Slart> furenku: there are some settings in power manager options
<Slart> Barridus: yes
<bazhang> Barridus, affirmative
<Slart> Barridus: basically a drag and drop dvd creator..
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<zykes> there's the error that i get
<Slart> Barridus: it will transcode almost anything you throw on it.. you can add menus and such and burn it.. or create an iso if you want
<Barridus> Slart, bazhang - i love idling here, thanks :D
<zykes> I've added the keyring package and runned apt-get update
<Ace2017_-> can you update from 7.04 to 9.04?
<neeku> if a webcam is not UVC, then can't i use it in any distro?
<sebsebseb> Ace2017_-: not directly
<myself> hey mobi-sheep or anyone else that can help i tried desktop drapes but it said: The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAF||D:DrapesApplet".
<mobi-sheep> Ace2017_-: You might want to do clean install from Jaunty.  Less hassles, I suppose.
<Slart> Ace2017_-: I think you can.. but afaik you have to go through 7.04->7.10->8.04->8.10 and so on
<pwang> hi guys, I'm currently using ext4 on Jaunty, and I was wondering: can you defragment it using the jaunty livecd?
<pwang> and e2defrag?
<Slart> Ace2017_-: I would recommend a reinstall
<cowgarden> anyone using "preload"?
<bazhang> Ace2017_-, a fresh install would be quicker and less hassle at this point
<IndyGunFreak> isn't that the truth.
<Amorstus> Hi, I have a 250 GB external drive in which I boot ubuntu from. I also have another NTFS partition on the drive to store other files. I recently tried to mount the ntfs partition and it says: " $MFTMirr does not match $MFT (record 0). Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1' : Input/output error NTFS is either inconsistent . or there is a hardware fault..." What does this mean and how can I recover my...
<Amorstus> ...files or get the partition mounted?
<ActionParsnip> Amorstus: the partition gets mounted
<sebsebseb> Ace2017_-: you would have to upgrade through  7.10,  8.04, and 8.10, so clean install would be easier,  and maybe you should do 8.10 instead of 9.04 for now untill 9.10,  because it is better than 9.04 in certain ways,  rather nice release to
<mobi-sheep> myself: Meh.  That's not something I experienced when I use drapes.
<Amorstus> ActionParsnip: ok, then how can I get into my files?
<VirusTB> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<myself> brb
<ActionParsnip> Amorstus: i would chkdsk the partition, make sure it is ok
<VirusTB> Slart:  How do i use pastebin?
<ActionParsnip> Amorstus: you'll need windows for that
<zykes> someone got a clue on how to solve it ?
<JayX> slart i am now known as VirusTB
<Amorstus> ActionParsnip: ok
<Barridus> is there a lightscribe burner more robust than hp's  "simple labeller"?
<Joeseph> Does anyone have a link to an article that can step me through the process Ubuntu takes when I plug in a device and it recognizes it?
<Slart> VirusTB: it's a webpage.. you copy paste stuff to it, press "submit" and then you get a new url.. give us that url then we can see what you pasted
<Barridus> lightscribe labeller*
<Amorstus> ActionParsnip: SO there is no way to force it to mount or get the files?
<ActionParsnip> VirusTB: go to a pastebin, paste the text, click paste then give us the address your browser is taken to
<ActionParsnip> Amorstus: you can use --force at command line, i'm unsure of how the ntfs will be used after that
<VirusTB> Slart: ActionParsnip Ahok thought it was an app.
<Slart> JayX: ah.. I thought of something.. did you spell the filename correctly? AdobeAIRInstaller.bin isn't the same as adobeairinstaller.bin in linux.. linux is case sensitive
<VirusTB> !paste
<ActionParsnip> zykes: if you pastebin the output you are reading and i can advise
<Slart> JayX: you should be able to use <TAB<
<Slart> JayX: you should be able to use <TAB> to autocomplete the filename for you.
<zykes> i just did
<ActionParsnip> VirusTB: ther is an app called pastebinit which you can pastebin files with or pastebin streams of text
<Amorstus> ActionParsnip: Ah... So --force may harm the partition even more?
<zykes> http://paste.ubuntu.com/200063/
<ActionParsnip> zykes: can you provide the link again please
<muggi> ok got lag before, here goes again: anyone followed this for installing grub2: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Grub2#grub.cfg   ?
<zykes> http://paste.ubuntu.com/200063/
<ActionParsnip> zykes: thanks
<myself> so i cant get desktop drapes or wallpaper-tray to work properly? can anyone help me with how to cycle desktop backgrounds in ubuntu? desktop drapes gives me an error, won't run at all,and the wallpaper-tray won't stop loading desktops i don't want it to (despite not selecting the directory for them)
<zykes> ok
<muggi> seems like i got stuck at grub 1.96, even though i followed the guide
<muggi> im trying to install grub2 under ubuntu 9.10
<ActionParsnip> zykes: ok can you pastebin the output of: sudo apt-get update
<sebsebseb> muggi: 9.10 not 9.04?
<muggi> 1. i used to dualboot win xp  and linux mint 7 on my asus eee, i then tried to install .9.10 as the third boot choice, but found out later that grub2 under 9.10 cant dualboot without a fix
<VirusTB> !paste
<sebsebseb> !9.10 | muggi
<ubottu> muggi: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<JayX> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<mycosys1> where would i start looking for instructions on directing the output of a virtual serial device to KB input for X?
<muggi> sebsebseb: yes 9.10 alpha2
<sebsebseb> muggi: do you understand what an alpha is?
<ActionParsnip> muggi: you need to join #ubuntu+1
<pwang> hi guys, I'm currently using ext4 on Jaunty, and I was wondering: can you defragment it using the jaunty livecd?
<pwang> and e2defrag?
<muggi> ok thanks
<Amorstus> ActionParsnip: is there a chkdsk for ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> muggi: alpha2 is a rather early development version, so yes bugs
<ActionParsnip> Amorstus: no, you need windows
<serega> а
<sebsebseb> !chksk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chksk
<ActionParsnip> pwang: you dont need to defrag ext3 or 4
<sebsebseb> !chkdsk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chkdsk
<zykes> http://paste.ubuntu.com/200068/
<mycosys1> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<mobi-sheep> JayX: "cd ~/Desktop && chmod +x AdobeAIRInstaller.bin && sudo ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin"
<ActionParsnip> zykes: looks like everything is ok, i dont get why you are seeing that error
<muggi> i know, but i think here the problem is grub2, but i wont try grub2 on my other linux installs before i slove the problem on 9.10
<zykes> well i had an error that /var/* was wiped earlier
<erdem> dasdsadasdasdas
<zykes> i've restored most of it but
<erdem> <-- soteriouloucas has quit (Client Quit)
<metalfan_> hi
<ActionParsnip> muggi: if you ust want a simple multiboot then grub will suffice
<mobi-sheep> !welcome | metalfan_
<ubottu> metalfan_: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<VirusTB> Slart:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/200070/  here is what I did
<metalfan_> ive created a new user with:  useradd -m css         on my ubuntu server, tab completion does not work, and i only see a $ instead of some path...?
<VirusTB> Slart:  and i typed it as it is , CaseSenSatIve
<mobi-sheep> VirusTB: Copy and paste --> "cd ~/Desktop && chmod +x AdobeAIRInstaller.bin && sudo ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin"
<myself> so i cant get desktop drapes or wallpaper-tray to work properly? can anyone help me with how to cycle desktop backgrounds in ubuntu? desktop drapes gives me an error, won't run at all,and the wallpaper-tray won't stop loading desktops i don't want it to (despite not selecting the directory for them)
<mobi-sheep> VirusTB: No quotes.
<zykes> ActionParsnip: any other hints ?
<VirusTB> mobi-sheep:  what qoutes
<muggi> actionparsnip: i know, but just wanted to try grub2 after seen some nice screenshoot of the "new" grub2
<blargh>  
<elefantentalk> does someone knows how i could start my webcam?
<mobi-sheep> VirusTB: Nevermind.  I assume you know what command to copy -- The one with quotes.
<Barridus> elefantentalk, you just want to take some pics with it try installing "cheese"
<mobi-sheep> VirusTB: Did it work?
<muggi> it had nothing to do with dualbooting or ubuntu 9.10, but that i wanted to try grub2, but it was first after installing ubuntu9.10 i found that guide for ugrading to grub2
<elefantentalk> i have cheese
<Hodapp> elefantentalk: Cheese is AWESOME.
<ActionParsnip> muggi: do you actually watch your system boot. weird
<VirusTB> mobi-sheep:  ah ok sorry didnt see what you said, will paste it now
<ActionParsnip> zykes: i'd just say yes and install it
<elefantentalk> yes but i dont know how it run
<muggi> so my fault, for installing a  alpha stage os, just for wanting checking out a boot menu :-)  stupid me
<inktri1> can you kids hear me?
<VirusTB> mobi-sheep:  yay! it works
<ActionParsnip> zykes: if it happens again then youu may have an issue. reinstalling apt-get may sort it]
<peach> need help with wireless
<inktri1> can anyone hear me?
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: I  have done most of the time watched mine, but  right now there isn't that much to watch since it's so fast :)  9.04 with / in Ext4
<mobi-sheep> VirusTB: Good.  Have fun. ;>
<muggi> actionparsnip: no i dont :-)  so even more stupid
<VirusTB> mobi-sheep:  isnt there an app that aids instalation of .bin files much easier?
<mobi-sheep> VirusTB: Not really.
<VirusTB> Slart:  issue solved   by this commend " cd ~/Desktop && chmod +x AdobeAIRInstaller.bin && sudo ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin "
<sebsebseb> zykes: expect bugs for Grub2 in karmic alpha2,  also you can install Grub 2 into jauntey
<mobi-sheep> VirusTB: There are packages that are safe (via security) from the repos you can install.
<sebsebseb> !info grub2
<ubottu> grub2 (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.96+20080724-12ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 8 kB, installed size 100 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 lpia powerpc ppc64)
<myself> hey does anyone know how to use wallpaper-tray to cylce backgrounds for your desktop? i added a certain directory only and it keeps cycling backgrounds from other directories that i had backgrounds in before, can someone help me
<danierie> hi is it more useful to get wc3 with wine oder virtualbox working in ubuntu?
<VirusTB> mobi-sheep:  ok ne i need to get busy on my  grub, wil read a bit  about it on wiki
<sebsebseb> zykes: expect bugs for Grub 2 in 9.10 alpha2?  well I would hope the bootloader works at least.   ,but yes there will be bugs in the alpha
<s0101> I need some help to setup a vpn connection
<mobi-sheep> VirusTB: Grub? o.O  Good luck.  You generally download it and run the command but in that situation, I gave you command to point to your Desktop and I assume the filename because I went to the hassle of downloading it myself to get a filename. :)
<zykes> what sebsebseb ?
<zykes> i use jaunty
<zykes> ehm
<zykes> intrepid
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: i have mine on 24/7. I help with FoldingAtHome at night on all my systems (admittedly my router doesnt add much)
<FloodBot1> zykes: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> zykes: I have done it again messaged wrong person
<ilyas> السلام عليكم
<sebsebseb> muggi: see above I was trying to message you
<s0101> anybody who know about setup VPN?
<ActionParsnip> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<bazhang> !sa | ilyas
<ubottu> ilyas: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<muggi> sebsebseb: the !info grub2  thing ?
<ilyas> شكرا لك
<ActionParsnip> !grub2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub2
<sebsebseb> muggi: well not so much that, but the messages I  sent by mistake to zykes
<s0101> I just want to connect to vpn from my network manager
<ActionParsnip> s0101: that guide will help
<s0101> ok
<muggi> sebsebseb: ok thx saw it now, about grub2 can be installed to into 9.04
<darrell> hello
<sebsebseb> muggi: yep
<darrell> hello
<VirusTB> !grub-2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub-2
<Ffunk74> s0101, try to install network-manager-pptp package
<darrell> yó
<Padhu_1> How can i install sqlite manager firefox extension in ubuntu 8.10
<ghostlines> can anyone help me with this nfs prob: http://paste.ubuntu.com/200079/
<Dr_Willis> Padhu_1:  download the extension.. tell firefox to load it? Or do you want to clarify to the channel some problem with doing that?
<Padhu_1> Dr_Willis: Is it available in firefox webpage?
<Dr_Willis> Padhu_1:  i have no idea. Go check the firefox extensions pages and see.
<VirusTB> !make
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Padhu_1> Dr_Willis: ok
<MrStein> Any know issues with 9.04 and vmware ? I just installed it and it hangs during boot.
<s0101> that vpn guide look a bit complicated because i managed on my other computer but this one dosent connect
<s0101> i have 2 ubuntu versions and i use the same settings
<Dr_Willis> MrStein:  clearify that a bit. You have Vmware running on what.. and you then installed Ubuntu Inside vmeare? or some other way around? (tell the channel, i dont use vmare, i perfer virtualbox)
<VirusTB> Slart:  i jsut installed the Adobe Air , and installed a Air app (twhirl)  and this came to my desktop  " de.makesoft.twhirl.0ea062bc275e7ed1e6ec3762effd73c7158adf33.1.desktop " is that supposed to be a shortcut ?
<grawity> VirusTB: Yes
<Dr_Willis> VirusTB:  supposed to be. :)
<zykes> hmmm, i still get that error, is there any way to force an import of keys or so ?
<VirusTB> grawity:  Dr_Willis can i rename this? is looks uglt named like that
<Dr_Willis> try it and see?
<MrStein> I installed Ubuntu 9.04 x86 into a VM, running with VMWare Server 1.0.9m on Windows XP. Install goes OK, then on first reboot there is no X11. (In installed loads of OS-es into VMs)
<VirusTB> Dr_Willis:  also can i give it my own icon /pic ?
<Dr_Willis> VirusTB:  sure.. try it and see....
<Dr_Willis> VirusTB:  its not going to bite you... :)
<Dr_Willis> This isent windows where they make it a pain to change a files icon. :)
<VirusTB> Dr_Willis:  ah tried to rename it, but it didnt work, it just went back to the long crapy name it has
<Dekko> Hello everybody, can someone here tell me how to upgrade ALSA from 1.0.18 that ships with Ubuntu 9.04 to the latest 1.0.20 version? Perferrably if you can do the alsa-source thing with the terminal GUI
<Dr_Willis> Where did it even ccome from VirusTB ? i installed that adobe air and i dont refall it making any such icons.
<Dekko> tried compiling and installing ALSA 1.0.20 manually but that broke my sound.
<pandi2456> if the folder of cdrom is empty on the root are thats mean my cd is broken or the drive is unmounted ?
<VirusTB> Dr_Willis:  no, i installed Twhirl (social . twitter app for adobe air)
<Dr_Willis> Dekko:  at one time there was a 'upgrade your alsa to the latest wiki' page. but ive not had to mess with alsa in ages.. so that page may be out of date/gone by now.
<MrStein> revery / xfix made it appear, so it is "fixed" as far as I care...
<MrStein> revery=recovery....
 * Joschi thinks of M Monroe...
<Dr_Willis> VirusTB:  yea. i had one app the othe rday i tested. that needed Adobe air.. so i bit the bullet and tried it. :) not that realy want another 'thing' from adobe on my pc's  but i will try twhirl.
<Rohaq> found out the cause of my sound problem earlier
<Dekko> Dr_Willis: I don't know why I'd really NEED to muck around with upgrading ALSA but I like keeping my stuff up to date (I'm being a windows user coming from using Mac OSX (Hackintoshed) to Linux, so know a little about *nix but not so much :)
<Rohaq> snd-hda-intel wasn't loaded
<Rohaq> although I have no idea why that messed up my display
<Dr_Willis> Dekko:  if it works.. leave it alone.. :) or practice learning with somthing less complex.
<Joeseph> Out of curiosity, is the Eclipse version in the ubuntu repositories compatible with the version need for Android Development?    Eclipse for Android has to be 3.3 or newer.
<Dr_Willis> Dekko:  or practice in a ubuntu install in virtualboxx. :) not your main system.
 * Dekko also noticed that the clicks and pops problem I had from the beginning installing Ubuntu 9.04 (having a SBLive! Value card), went AWAY when I reinstalled ALSA 1.0.18 from alsa-source ....
<Dr_Willis> VirusTB:  i got the .air file. :) cant even fibure out how to install it now. heh
<sgon> Hi, any good linux applications which can replace Authorware ? and any good linux movie editor/maker tools?
<VirusTB> Dr_Willis: lol
<xtfpizza> Use google...?
<Joeseph> Better question: Why is the eclipse version in the ubuntu repositories not up to date with the one needed for android development?
<PolitikerNEU> sgon: I do not know authorware, but there are jahaksha and kdenlive
<VirusTB> Dr_Willis:  if u got the adobe air installed  go Application>Acssoriees>asobe air installer
<hemanth> hiding desktop from gconf , will disable right click , any remedy to get right click and also hiding desktop icons
<Dekko> Dr_Willis: Do you by the way know how come 9.04 is SO EXTREMELY much faster than previous versions of Ubuntu. I am running this on a modest Athlon XP 2400+ with a Geforce 6600GT graphics card, 2 GB RAM and 80+120 Gb harddrive.... not the newest things but still this thing FLIES.
<Dekko> I am so considering installing Ubuntu on my primary system now.
<xtfpizza> Dekko: Thats awsome!
<del_diablo> Anybody knows how to set the mouse cursor? Running openbox over here, and removed all gnome packages.
<sgon> PolitikerNEU, thanks a lot for the answer. authorware is basically elearning creation application. I would like to create a powerpoint-like video for a small company advertisement.
<VirusTB> Dr_Willis:  i got what I wanted done,  i juest needed an decent launch / desktop shotcut .. dragged the long tittled thingy to my launch panel
<Letaris-4fce> can you help me get xfce on my xo labtop
<bazhang> !ot | Letaris-4fce
<xtfpizza> Dekko: Are you running XP/VISTA?
<PolitikerNEU> sgon: oh - hmm, I don't think you can do that with either of these tools.
<ubottu> Letaris-4fce: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bob433> One of my default settings got overwritten, I was wondering if somebody could tell me what it should be. It's gconf-editor > system > networking > connections > (Your Ethernet Connection) > connection > type
<bazhang> Letaris-4fce, not here; /join #olpc
<Letaris-4fce> i am on olpc
<bazhang> Letaris-4fce, stop asking here.
<Dekko> XTFPizza: On my primary system i use XP and Hackintoshed Mac OSX86, on my secondary system i have only OSx86, and on this little machine, only Ubuntu
<Letaris-4fce> well get on olpc
<Dekko> which would be my third machine :)
<VirusTB> !ot | Letaris-4fce
<ubottu> Letaris-4fce: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sgon> PolitikerNEU, only windows tools can do that?....
<frozenskies> this is a very big chat room
<PolitikerNEU> sgon: Sorry, I don't know that. I have never needed such a tool
<orogor> hi here, anyone aroudn has an iphone
<Dr_Willis> VirusTB:  heh - no icon there.. I know i installed AIr last week.. i ran some drop.io gizmo with it.. whats the command that icon is running anyway?
<del_diablo> Setting mouse cursor? Help?
<lysgaard> I want to install an xp on a secondary partition on my cumputer. It's been full linux for 3 years but I've found out i need windooze for MSFSX :S I've freed a 40gig space at the end of the drive i have arch on. But when i insert thw windooze cd it just hangs after "inspecting your hardware" black screen nothing happens. I'm really rusty on windows, anyone had the same problem?
<VirusTB> Dr_Willis:  the long " de.makesoft.twhirl.0ea062bc275e7ed1e6ec3762effd73c7158adf33.1.desktop " was a shortcut to launch "twhirl" in adobe air
<xtfpizza> lysgaard: Try a backup and format the drive?
<Letaris-4fce> hello
<Letaris-4fce> can you help me
<VirusTB> Letaris-4fce:  help with?
<bazhang> Letaris-4fce, please stop
<xtfpizza> you can use something like Ubuntu or even DBAN
<Dr_Willis> VirusTB:  im looking for the 'binary' that is actually ran by that icon in the menus. :) guess i could reinstall adobe air.. perhas i did uninstall it..
 * Dekko wonders if there is a good program that can do an image of a ubuntu install....
<lysgaard> xtfpizza: No, i have nothing to backup on.
<Dekko> To be restored to a new harddrive in case of failure.
<Dekko> Using Norton Ghost for Windows
<Letaris-4fce> get on  olpc bazhang
<Dr_Willis> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<VirusTB> Dr_Willis:  ah well no worries, i got my issue solved,  dont know what your trying to do, but my mom is callin me for lunch
<Dekko> and SuperDuper! for OSx86, but whats there for Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> VirusTB:  :)
<n0de> anyone know how to bring up a terminal in the ubuntu installer?
<Dr_Willis> VirusTB:  and i just got AIR downloaded! now lets see if i can find somthing usefull for it
<sgon> PolitikerNEU, thanks. :)
<L3dPlatedLinux> I am having trouble on my wife lappy with wireless I had it working fine updated and activated the alternate atheros madwifi driver and now only wired connection works please help?
<JayX> Dr_Willis:  lol have fun with air,  got to go to lunch (same user as VirusTb here)
<del_diablo> L3dPlatedLinux: did it work outofthebox before an updae?
<del_diablo> L3dPlatedLinux: did it work outofthebox before an update?
<xtfpizza> lysgaard: i think it might be easyer if you bue a pack of DVD's and backup? if not your going to have alot of trouble with xp and the boot manager...
<L3dPlatedLinux> yes
<Dr_Willis> JayX:  i imagine it will get removed as soon as i realize all the apps for it are useless web-gizmos for twitter and stuff i never use
<del_diablo> L3dPlatedLinux: but you say you used madwifi
<xtfpizza> lysgaard: i know it can be done, it's just better to do it from the start...
<lysgaard> I can fix that, my Q i really why won't the xp installer start when i have 40gb uallocated space on my hdd for it to consume?
<cedric__> Hello ! Is there someone who now how to use 3d desktop effects with dual screen and xinerama ?
<del_diablo> lysgaard: i guess its because of drivers
<L3dPlatedLinux> del_diablo, thats the driver it listed under hardware drivers so I activated it and did updates it wanted to use and restarted and now nothing
<bazhang> !xrandr | cedric__
<ubottu> cedric__: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<BigJB> lysgaard: at what point does the installer drop out?
<xtfpizza> lysgaard: we had the same troubled when we where fixing some systems, but when we wiped the drive and toyd with the hardware it worked...
 * Dekko also wonders if it is at all possible to move a Ubuntu installation to another computer? Or will I have to re-install everything from scratch?
<del_diablo> L3dPlatedLinux: Well............... then i'm out of the question to help fix <.<
<bazhang> !clone | Dekko
<ubottu> Dekko: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<cedric__> Thanks you ubottu, i go read it
<Noobuntu> hello
<Noobuntu> I could use some help
<Letaris-4fce> can you hep me get xfce on my xo labtop
<Noobuntu> Is anyone home?
<Noobuntu> oh, hey
<xtfpizza> Letaris-4fce: is it installed?
<bob433> One of my default settings got overwritten, I was wondering if somebody could tell me what it should be. It's gconf-editor > system > networking > connections > Auto Ethernet > connection > type
<lysgaard> The installer hangs after "Setup is innspecting your hardware..." That would be before the blue dialogs, just after you've pressed a key to "press any key to start from cdrom"
<Noobuntu> Can anyone here help me out?
<BigJB> lysgaard: whats your hardware?
<Noobuntu> Me?
<del_diablo> Setting mouse cursor? Help? Not running with GNOME, so no gcursor <.<
<lysgaard> I've had xp on that computer before, so that's no problem.
<bazhang> Noobuntu, ask a question
<Noobuntu> k
<Noobuntu> thanks
<lysgaard> It's just a long time ago
<Noobuntu> Ok
<L3dPlatedLinux> del_diablo,  when i do a lshw in term for the wireless says network unclaimed what does that mean
<Noobuntu> Whenever I try to open a file with gedit in the ect directory
<Noobuntu> it shows up completly blank
<bob433> Ok, I think it's supposed to be 802-3-ethernet
<Noobuntu> which is difficult
<BigJB> lysgaard: if you have installed xp to that hardware before then that would suggest to me the media is bad
<CptnAwesome> has anyone had any success installing a minimal install of 9.04 to a usb flash drive?
<bob433> from searching on the Internet
<edgy> Hi, I have this rule: ExpiresDefault "access plus 1 year" in .htaccess file but when I view the header the I see Expires: Thu, 19 Nov 1981 08:52:00 GMT, and expires=Sat, 20-Jun-2009. what's wrong please?
<lysgaard> Nope, it works on other computers
<del_diablo> L3dPlatedLinux: i got no idea <.< try iwconfig in terminal
<frozenskies> CptnAwesome, how big is the flash drive?
<BigJB> CptnAwesome: I am running 9.04 server from a 4gb pen drive
<Noobuntu> So?
<CptnAwesome> 4gb
<CptnAwesome> BigJB, how did you setup the partitions?
<BigJB> CptnAwesome: are you getting a Grub error on boot?
<bazhang> Noobuntu, what are you trying to do exactly
<lysgaard> There is something about the XP installer being pricky about me having linux partitions on the drive i guess. I just don't get it :S I've uallocated 40gig, it should be happy with that
<Noobuntu> Edit files in the /ect directory
<bazhang> Noobuntu, what is the goal
<Noobuntu> Because I am having some problems that supposedly can be fixed by editing the text
<Noobuntu> for example
<Noobuntu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202838
<bazhang> !enter | Noobuntu
<macho_> hey everyone can someone help me setup my boostmobile to my mobile broadband useing a usb cable
<ubottu> Noobuntu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xtfpizza> lysgaard: yea, Windows made junk :-), thats why i sugest you first install XP then Linux...
<Noobuntu> Ok
<xtfpizza> lysgaard: DVD's are cheap these day's
<lysgaard> xtfpizza: That's not an option, I won't clean my linux partition
<Noobuntu> And when I open the config file, it comes up empty
<del_diablo> L3dPlatedLinux: ops, my fault................ try "iwlist scan" in terminal
<xtfpizza> lysgaard: try searching on google for a similar problem...
<CptnAwesome> BigJB, i've run xubuntu from a flash drive in the past and wanted to setup something with persistance, so i setup my partitions 1gb /, 512mb swp, 2.5gb /home. but 1gb wasnt big enough for a minimal server install and a few extras... i was following a tutorial i found online =(
<xtfpizza> lysgaard: i am sure it's been solved before...?
<CptnAwesome> the xubuntu i have didnt fit on the partitions either
<mattgyver> i cant receive files in xchat behind my firewall, does anyone know if there are specific ports that must be open?
<macho_> hey everyone can someone help me setup my boostmobile to my mobile broadband useing a usb cable
<BigJB> CptnAwesome: I have a 50mb boot partition at the start of the drive, 256mb swap and the rest of the disk is /, im using tmpfs for /var/log
<Noobuntu> Does anyone know what I should do?
<lysgaard> Done that, i've followed guides that is exactly for what i'm trying to do: http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_linux_and_windows_xp_linux_installed_first.htm
<bazhang> Noobuntu, you are trying to edit something? what is your end goal here
<xtfpizza> lysgaard: what application are you trying to run?
<NorthByNorthWest> Hi all! Trying to mount a shared folder but I get "Failed to mount Windows-share" why? Its shared on a Ubuntu Server using webmin... cant figure out how to fix! Please help!
<oskar-> Noobuntu:  what command do you use to open the file? does the file exist? do you have read permissions on the file? what messages do you see on the console from the editor?
<lysgaard> Mirosoft Flight Simulator X, taking my pilots licence :D
<Noobuntu> bazhang: I am trying to edit text in certain directories to do several things, such as changing my resolution or speeding up my internet connection
<del_diablo> lysgaard: I suggest getting a XP version of piratbay or some other file share site, what you need is XP + drivers for what its missing.
<Noobuntu> I am using this command: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<xtfpizza> lysgaard: there are always Wine or cadega for that!, i have run MS Flight Sim 2004 on it...
<Noobuntu> And the files come up blank
<mattgyver> Noobuntu, if your editing a file which doesnt exist, it will be blank
<mattgyver> or there are no settings in the config file yet
<oskar-> Noobuntu:  ls -l /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<lysgaard> Does that really work? I've had so many problems with wine
<drastys> Hi could you help me anybody with my bluetooth issue ?
<xtfpizza> lysgaard: it's worth the tr?
<Noobuntu> I will try that
<lysgaard> Really don't like it, it like one big ugly hack
<lysgaard> Ok, maybe it's worth a try then ;)
<xtfpizza> lysgaard: then do cadega? i am sure that will work?
<BigJB> CptnAwesome: i have no GUI enviroment installed and using the server installation disk my base install is under 800mb
<wizzo50> good morning all!
<xtfpizza> lysgaard: awsome :-)
<Noobuntu> Its says there is no such directory
<macho_> plp no help on here :(
<Noobuntu> But there should be
<phishie> anyone can recommend a good cli irc client?
<xtfpizza> wizzo50: hi
<CptnAwesome> BigJB, well i am looking to use it as a desktop environment.
<xtfpizza> phishie: irssi?
<Noobuntu> Why are these files not there when they should be?
<Dr_Willis> NorthByNorthWest:  use the 'findsmb' command to be sure its actually shared.. and  tell the channel the exact command you are using to mount the 'share'
<phishie> i'll try that =) thanks
<wizzo50> lsygaard can't get windows installed on here?
<drastys> I have problem with BT, it is not working ... I can set only visibillity of BT icon
<drastys> I have Ubuntu 9.04
<drastys> and HP nx6310
<Dr_Willis> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<del_diablo> BigJB openbox + leafpad?
<xtfpizza> wizzo50: the windows installer breaks for some reason
<NorthByNorthWest> Dr_Willis: findsmb at the server?
<Dr_Willis> NorthByNorthWest:  or any box. it scans the network
<oskar-> Noobuntu:  who says they should? maybe they should really, i don't know...
<del_diablo> phishie: Opera buildt inn one :P
<macho_> hey everyone can someone help me setup my boostmobile to my mobile broadband useing a usb cable
<Noobuntu> Is it there on your linux?
<macho_> hey everyone can someone help me setup my boostmobile to my mobile broadband useing a usb cable
<xtfpizza> phishie: and try ChatZilla...
<wizzo50> Is he using VirtualBox. I am just now installing it on here myself through it
<xtfpizza> and he is gone...
<drastys> ubottu: I tried it but it is still not working
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lysgaard> xtfpizza: Ah, no, now i remember. It requires .NET, and linux doesn't support that, that's why i need windows :S
<BigJB> CptnAwesome: i think you would be better off using the rest of the space for a single parition after you have made a boot and swap parition
<drastys> Dr_Willis:I tried it but it is still not working
<mattgyver> noobuntu, i dont have that file either,
<xtfpizza> lysgaard: mono ;-), ok that sucks, try copying the libs and needed stuff from XP and then try?
<mattgyver> noobuntu, i think you have to create it
<BigJB> del_diablo: openbox + leafpad ??
<Noobuntu> Well, this thread says you should: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202838
<mattgyver> noobuntu, unless youve created aliases already, you shouldnt have it
<del_diablo> Setting mouse cursor? Help? Not running with GNOME, so no gcursor <.< Help?
<NorthByNorthWest> Dr_Willis: well... it finds the server and lists its IP and netbios name, both on the server and client!
<remoteCTRL> !pxe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pxe
<Dr_Willis> drastys:  all i can do with My Bluetooth so far is just send to my phones.. cant figure out yet how to make the PC accept a file sent by the phones.. (but i rarely need to do that)
<del_diablo> BigJB so you get down a deskop enviroment
<remoteCTRL> !bootimage
<wizzo50> lysgaard, use Virtualbox to get your Windows on Ubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootimage
<del_diablo> then leadpad since its small
<mattgyver> noobuntu, i would just make it, wont hurt anything
<Dr_Willis> NorthByNorthWest:  then your mount command may be in error.
<Noobuntu> How do you make it?
<oskar-> Noobuntu:  my ubuntu has no file /etc/modprobe.d/aliases (it obviously had one once). the thread is very old and maybe obsolete
<mattgyver> noobuntu, just enter it into your blank file
<remoteCTRL> !tftp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tftp
<lysgaard> xtfpizza: Done that too, to cut it short, MS have made the game so incredebly dependent of windows there's no good solution than using windows..
<del_diablo> BigJB i dunno if its small enogh
<xtfpizza> wizzo50: yea, the only trouble is that it not going to play the game nice
<remoteCTRL> gawd
<mattgyver> copy and paste from the ### downward on that page you linked.
<Aberration2> hey...
<NorthByNorthWest> Dr_Willis: well, I only double click the folder in nautilus
<wizzo50> oh
<xtfpizza> lysgaard: ok that sucks....
<Calum> Hi folks - quick question - Can anyone recommend a PCI express wireless card that will work out-the-box with 9.04?
<del_diablo> BigJB: But its atleast light, on theo ther end its alt+sidekeys for changeing terminal arc without gui and using nano
<mattgyver> noobuntu, just so you know all your doing is creating 'command line shortcuts' to programs in that file
<NorthByNorthWest> Dr_Willis: should i try to mountit in a terminal?
<del_diablo> BigJB: *on the other end
<bazhang> Calum, check the hcl
<Dr_Willis> NorthByNorthWest:  thats not 'mounting' the share.. thats using the nautilus file manager to 'browse' the share..  to DIFFERNT ways to get to the same thing.
<bazhang> !hcl | Calum
<ubottu> Calum: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Noobuntu> Well, I also need to edit this file, ect/X11/xorg.conf
<Noobuntu> And its blank too
<Dr_Willis> NorthByNorthWest:  in the file manager try typing in the full address to the server/share.  or try to actually mount it from the command line.
<drastys> Dr_Wills: I can not see my PC in phone and I can not see my phone in PC
<mattgyver> noobuntu, actiually, just add the 3 lines in red on that page, dont add the rest, its assuming you have those setup already
<remoteCTRL> can anyone pls tell me if "regular" ubuntu alternate images work for pxe boot images?
<IrishAndy> I just installed 9.04, Apparently compiz is already installed but there is no compiz manager, and the package doesnt exist. Anyone know how i can install the manager?
<Aberration2> Is there anyone here who know a good deb (or repo) of an rt kernel???
<BigJB> del_diablo: not sure, but fortunately ive no need :p i choose not to install gui because im using it mostly as a shell / proxy server to login to remotely
<xtfpizza> lysgaard: what about FLightGear?
<Aberration2> for jaunty
<drastys> It look like BT is not tehre :-(
<Noobuntu> But i dont have those set up already
<bazhang> Aberration2, what about the ubuntustudio one?
<xtfpizza> lysgaard: it's just as good just minus the good looks...
<Noobuntu> So do i just copy and paste the whole thing?
<mattgyver> noobuntu, if your xorg.conf is blank thats not good, are you going to the right file path, make sure its etc, not ect
<CptnAwesome> does the 9.04 iso have a "minimal" mode?
<Noobuntu> Woah
<Noobuntu> I see the problem
<Aberration2> bazhang :  it freezes... I'm trying to ask the US chan if theres a new one... without answers
<bazhang> CptnAwesome, there is a minimal iso
<Dr_Willis> NorthByNorthWest:  for example. - my fileserver -->   smb://black/public1/     (on some box's i have to enter the full path the first time, then it rembers, or i bookmark them)
<Noobuntu> I have been typing ect and not etc :P
<bazhang> !minimal | CptnAwesome
<ubottu> CptnAwesome: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Noobuntu> Oops...
<Noobuntu> lol
<lysgaard> xtfpizza: Well, I'm going to use it as a spullement to my flying lessons, so it gotta be quite accurate, but maybe?
<mattgyver> noobuntu, :), its okay, ive done much worse, like assuming my network didnt work to find out the eth cable was plugged into a computer, not the router
<magarelli> hi guy, i've just reboot my pc because of a blackout and now i can't hear any sound.... samebody can help me? i've just controlled the volume of alsamixer by typing "alsamixer" in the terminal....
<Dr_Willis> Noobuntu:  tab key is our friend to help with spelling mistakes. :)
<oskar-> Noobuntu:  it should not exists though
<lysgaard> xtfpizza: No arracade style if you get me
<remoteCTRL> bazhang: do you also happen to know where i can find an alternate edition that is pxe bootble?
<IrishAndy> I just installed 9.04, Apparently compiz is already installed but there is no compiz manager, and the package doesnt exist. Anyone know how i can install the manager?\
<bazhang> remoteCTRL, let me check
<xtfpizza> lysgaard: no it's the real deal
<remoteCTRL> bazhang: appretiate it!
<Noobuntu> Yeah, its still not there
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm | IrishAndy
<ubottu> IrishAndy: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Noobuntu> So how can I edit it if it doesnt exist!
<lysgaard> xtfpizza: Cool =)
<Dr_Willis> IrishAndy:  update/upgrade/try installing it again
<oskar-> Noobuntu:  do yourself a favour and don't believe in these tuning guides. i also tried many of them. they lead you away from the "path of the distribution" to a complicated and nearly not faster system
<magarelli> somebody can help me??
<magarelli> please
<xtfpizza> lysgaard: go to the web site and check for your self, maby its what you want?
<Noobuntu> Well, there is one I have to change
<oskar-> Noobuntu:  i would only manually edit something, if there is a real need, a problem or so
<del_diablo> I need help setting the mouse mouse cursor. Not running with GNOME, so no gcursor <.< Help?
<IrishAndy> Dr_Willis: Ah i had only updated, i hadnt upgraded. Upgrading now :D
<frozenskies> magarelli, what seems to be the problem
<Noobuntu> For some reason, ubuntu thinks my desktop is 1152x720....
<Noobuntu> It is really 1400x900
<oskar-> Noobuntu:  if you need an alias or xorg.conf file, you can simply create one. they should be recognized at the next boot
<magarelli> frozenskies: i've read something of alsamixer.....
<getxsick> hi, i would like ot add something to reboot/shutdown scritps...where can i find it?
<Noobuntu> oskar-: Will they also be filled out?
<frozenskies> magarelli, im sorry, i have no idea what you are talking about, you read something from alsa?
<getxsick> ah, it's rc0/rc6?
<oskar-> Noobuntu:  you have to manually create them
<oskar-> or with a tool (xorgconf?)
<Euro> rawr!
<magarelli> frozeskies: after an accidentaly shoutdown, i've reboot and now i cannot hear any sound
<Noobuntu> How to do you know what to put in them?
<Euro> ok who's the GRUB expert ??
<xtfpizza> ok ladies and gents, whish me luck, i am about to install a new NVIDIA Geforce 8400 GS PCI express... lets hope it works....
<frozenskies> magarelli, does the mixer come up at all?
<Padhu_1> Euro: What do you want?
<yagga> hey all, one of the 3 drives in my computer crashed, i replaced it but when i log in a message appears user's $home/.dmrc is being ignored.....................  after which a blank screen appears any suggestions to remedy this
<Euro> sebsebseb: hey! i got all 3 OS's installed! XP win 7 and ubuntu!
<Euro> Padhu_1: well i want to have my boot screen /menu neat!
<magarelli> frozenskies: what "come up"? so i've write in terminal "alsamixer" and i've controlled the volumes....
<Malicia_> join #megworld
<Noobuntu> Ok, got that fixed
<Noobuntu> but how can I get my resolution fixed?
<zk> Hi,anyone is good with ubuntu working as a server backup for win7/vista,i heard you something more than a "default" share since it makes Shadow copies or something like that...?
<NorthByNorthWest> Dr_Willis: entering the path, in my case 'smb://ec-server/ecshare' makes nautilius try for a little while. then a message windows pops up saying (translated from swedish) "Error: Failed to mount Windows-share. Choose another browser/viewer and try again"
<sebastian> Hello!
<Noobuntu> It doesnt give the option 1400x900
<Malicia_> oops, error
<frozenskies> magarelli, are the channels on mute?
<Euro> Padhu_1:  i have 3 OS installed  and my boot screen shows ubuntu 5 times (mentest Generic -11 and gen. -13)
<Padhu_1> Euro: Ok.
<sebastian> Hi
<frozenskies> ive made that mistake before
<magarelli> frozenskies: no....
<Euro> Padhu_1:  i just want my boot screen to show all 3 OS's seperate! so then all i see is "Win xp" "win 7 " and "ubuntu" as boot optionjs
<garo> (How) Can i change the language of my system when i'm not in X ?
<Padhu_1> Euro: First copy your menu.lst to other location
<NorthByNorthWest> Dr_Willis: seems more like a misconfigured samba share at the server??
<Euro> Padhu_1:  yep, backed it up as the current state before i play with it
<sebastian> Good bye
<NorthByNorthWest> Dr_Willis: sudo mount -t smbfs smb://ec-server/ecshare /mnt/ec says "wrong file system, wrong flag, wrong super block"
<oskar-> Noobuntu:  in that case a xorg.conf file could help. please ask the others here, how to create one fitting for your graphics hardware
<poona> Is ubuntu coming out with OpenCL support.  I read a Ubuntu brainstorming session where this idea was suggested for the next version of Ubuntu
<Padhu_1> Euro: Then open it with gedit and disable repeated lists by using # as prefix in each line
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/installation-guide/i386/install-tftp.html remoteCTRL
<jacko_bello> salve esiste un channel di ubuntu in ita?
<Noobuntu> oskar-: Thanks :)
<magarelli> jacko_bello: si... #ubuntu-it
<Noobuntu> How to you create a xorg.conf?
<bazhang> jacko_bello, #ubuntu-it
<Euro> Padhu_1:  so a hash #  to hide the options
<jacko_bello> grazie ragà
<Noobuntu> My resolution is a bit too small
<Padhu_1> Euro: Rename the titles as you wish. Then restart the machine now
<Padhu_1> Euro: Yes
<wizzo50> xtfpizza I just now finished setting up my WXP in Virtualbox, now why can't I open Internet Explorer on it?
<Euro> Padhu_1:  ok wait, anothing, it has my XP and Win 7 grouped, can i remove it from that grouping ? ?
<remoteCTRL> bazhang: hehe i knew, you'd find it! thanks man!:)
<Noobuntu> Anybody?
<bazhang> remoteCTRL, hope that helps you :)
<Padhu_1> Will you upload menu.lst
<Euro> Padhu_1:  want me to place it in pastbin ?
<wahidnet> ,ale
<magarelli> frozenskies: i've to go, this is not my internet connection...............................
<Padhu_1> Euro: No, I wish to view it.
<remoteCTRL> bazhang: looks very good on first sight, thanks again:)
<ltcabral> hello... my keyboard configuration suddenly changed... i have US keyboard but i need special characters like Ç that used to be ' + C  and now is Alt + , which is horrible... how can i fix that?
<tesla> haha
<Padhu_1> Euro: use 'www.mibbit.com' for irc chat and file upload
<wizzo50> I just now finished setting up my WXP in Virtualbox on Ubuntu, now why can't I open Internet Explorer on it?
<bazhang> Padhu_1, no mibbit anymore
<wahidnet> ss
<Padhu_1> ltcabral: first add 'Keyboard indicator ' to the panel
<mycosys1> part
<Padhu_1> Bazhang: what?
<Euro> Padhu_1:  i did it in paste bin already  http://tr.im/Grub_Euro
<bazhang> !paste | Euro
<ubottu> Euro: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ltcabral> Padhu_1 done
<Padhu_1> Euro: just wait a minute
<Padhu_1> bazhang: It is available
<Euro> Padhu_1:  ok thanks in advance for your help, and i can wait all day.. untill i figure this stuff out
<IrishAndy> Dr_Willis: Ive done an update and upgrade but it still says that it cant find the ccsm package
<ltcabral> Padhu_1: what do i do after :T
<bazhang> Padhu_1, not on freenode, no it's not
<wizzo50>  HELP! I just now finished setting up my WXP in Virtualbox on Ubuntu, now why can't I open Internet Explorer on it?
<xubu> Hey guys...I just installed an ndiswrapper driver for my wireless card. The install went fine, but when I plug in the wireless pcmcia card the laptop locks up and I have to do a hard reboot. How can I figure out the conflict??
<del_diablo> How do i turn on cpu scaling for a turion x2 processor?
<oconnore> hello
<Padhu_1> ltcabral: right click on it, and select preference. THis will show list of keyboards you added already
<del_diablo> oconnore: problems? :P
<oconnore> My sound stopped working when I went to 64 bit Ubuntu 9.04. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<oconnore> Yes :)
<ltcabral> Padhu_1 ya... theres only usa international 1 and 2 and none of them works the way i want
<del_diablo> oconnore: do you have a vanilla ubuntu install?
<Padhu_1> bazhag: freenode server is available in drop down menu. Just check it up
<sora-san> re
<del_diablo> oconnore: aka unmodified(core components)
<oconnore> yes
<bazhang> Padhu_1, ask in #freenode if I don't convince you :)
<oconnore> I haven't modified anything important on this install
<Padhu_1> ltcabral: Now select correct one and delete other
<wizzo50> What is PM somebody on a chat like on here?
<ltcabral> Padhu_1: what is the correct one... ?
<del_diablo> oconnore: fire up synaptic then
<oconnore> ok
<ltcabral> Padhu_1: none of the avaliable works for me
<Padhu_1> Just open openoffice, type few letters then switch the keyboard layout by clicking on the application on the panel then type again
<Dr_Willis> IrishAndy:  you are using the right name?
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm | IrishAndy
<ubottu> IrishAndy: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Padhu_1> this will show you which keyboard is correct
<Dr_Willis> IrishAndy: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<del_diablo> oconnore: install following: alsa-base alsa-oss oss-compat
<Padhu_1> Euro: It is not possible to ungroup XP& Vista
<wizzo50> No one likes to answer my questions on here.
<drastys> I have problem with BT on HPnx6310. I installed Ubuntu 9.04 and BT is not working. I can not set anything. I can set only visibility of BT icon. Do you have any idea?
<iceroot> i want to upgrade my ubuntu but i get an error that /boot/ has not enough free space. how to solve it?
<IrishAndy> Dr_Willis: E: Couldn't find package compizconfig-settings-manager
<daedra> how do i go about cold booting a power mac g4 to select media (cd, usb) to boot, I would like to install linux on it?
<Euro> Padhu_1:  oh :( that suc ks.... anyways then i guess i''ll just hash # out the stuff i dont want to see, thankx!
<oconnore> del_diablo : Yes, I have those installed already.
<FiReSTaRT> wizzo50: that's a general irc support question.. you can either send an individual message with /msg nickname or open a sepearate chat window/tab/session with /query nickname
<MrStein> anyone with gparted experience here ?
<Zzeiss> MrStein: What's the problem?
<Euro> MrStein:  i used it twice
<del_diablo> oconnore, so no sound in any music players?
<ewsubach> how do i redirect output to /dev/null from WITHIN a script? That is, I call the script and inside that script takes care of redirection
<MrStein> How long should a ntfs resoze take ?
<oconnore> nope
<bazhang> MrStein, how big
<MrStein> it estimates 1 hour
<MrStein> 150 GB
<del_diablo> oconnore, install pulse audio
<drastys> I have problem with BT on HPnx6310. I installed Ubuntu 9.04 and BT is not working. I can not set anything. I can set only visibility of BT icon. Do you have any idea?
<wizzo50> FireStart I just happen to see it on mibbit and didn't know what it meant
<Dr_Willis> MrStein:  i find it takes a very long time.. resizing with the vista os/tools tool MUCH MUCH less time for my systems.
<FiReSTaRT> wizzo50: if you're using a gui irc client you can also open a context menu either on the channel list or in the chat window with a right click and usually find something like "open dialogue window" or something of that nature
<Euro> MrStein:  thats a Big HDD
<del_diablo> oconnore	i got no idea if it will work, but it could work
<Padhu_1> Euro: Now you can delete the lines started with # for permanent removal. Use 30 as timeout for reasonable
<bazhang> MrStein, hard to say with exactitude, could be a while though
<Dr_Willis> MrStein:  Linux took Hr+ - vista  10min perhaps...
<FiReSTaRT> wizzo50: another tip.. if you type the first couple of letters of a person's nick and press tab, most irc clients have autocompletion
<FiReSTaRT> wizzo50: nick autocompletion :)
<MrStein> Euro: it is a mostly empty partition. It should (and does, using command line tools) resize in less than a minute.
<oconnore> del_diablo I have that installed as well.
<wizzo50> You don't- I tried it with the TAB
<del_diablo> oconnore	remove pulse audio then
<Euro> Padhu_1: no i will keep them there, jusst hidden :P dont want to delet them, never know when i mihgt need them
<FiReSTaRT> wizzo50: which irc client are you using?
<ewsubach> how do i redirect output to /dev/null from WITHIN a script? That is, I call the script and inside that script takes care of redirection
<oskar-> ewsubach:  the shell is holding the file descriptors and should close them, other processes are not able to do that, afaik. maybe the used shell supports it?
<wizzo50> #ubuntu
<Padhu_1> ltcabral: Are you findout the keyboard
<oconnore> ok
<Euro> MrStein:  well your formating the drivve also right/. not jsut resizing are you?
<drastys> Last chance :-) ... I have problem with BT on HPnx6310. I installed Ubuntu 9.04 and BT is not working. I can not set anything. I can set only visibility of BT icon. Do you have any idea?
<wizzo50> on here
<FiReSTaRT> wizzo50: i'm talking about the program you use to get on the irc, not the channel :)
<bazhang> wizzo50, xchat? pidgin?
<MrStein> Euro: ?   I resize. Just that. Resize. (rediced size)
<Padhu_1> Euro: ok. carry on
<ltcabral> Padhu_1: no... there is NO keyboard in this new ubuntu that can fix my problem
<FiReSTaRT> drastys: i'm assuming you have a bt adapter? :P
<karzoff> Hi all ! I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 (DualBoot XP/Ubuntu using grub). When I launch Ubuntu, the login page comes. I enter my login and my password, but when I submit, I get a black sreen. I just can see the mouse cursor. Any help ?
<wizzo50> Ubuntu server
<Dr_Willis> drastys:  id have to say check the forums for that excact laptop/chipset  I only use external/usb bluetooth dongles.
<drastys> Fire ... no ... I have integrated BT
<bazhang> wizzo50, but which irc app
<ewsubach> oskar-: looks like i'm out of luck, then. but thanks for replying
<FiReSTaRT> wizzo50: that's the server.. but which program/application are you using?
<Padhu_1> ltcabral: just add new keyboard layout
<Padhu_1> and try it
<PLB_> Plejb
<drogenhilfe> hi, I'm using a Samsung NC10 and 9.04 UNR does always show my battery state as 0%. What can I do?
<Euro> Padhu_1:  ang suggestions on how to ungroup the windoes OS's  (i garted the drive into four (3x NTFS , 1x ext3) installed XP first, then Win7 then Ubuntu
<FiReSTaRT> drastys: ok, so right click on the icon and click on set up new device
<oskar-> ewsubach:  see "man bash", Moving File Descriptors
<wizzo50> Xchat-GNOME
<FiReSTaRT> drastys: it's fairly intuitive and shouldn't give any issues :)
<drastys> Fire ... I tried it ... but it found nothing
<FiReSTaRT> wizzo50: in that case autocompletion should work :)
<oconnore> del_diablo: ok, pulse audio is gone.
<bullgard4> After 8.04.1>8.10 dist upgrade on my laptop computer some special keys of the keyboard do not function properly any more. E. g. AltGr+X echos in the 'Keyboard settings' dialog as 'x', in a GNOME terminal AltGr produces a line feed. Keyboard model=Generic 105-key (Intl)PC. How to fix this?
<FiReSTaRT> drastys: and your device was open to bt?
<ZodiacDrake> So, if one has a problem, just ask?
<frozenskies> ZodiacDrake, yes
<karzoff> Hi. Can someone help me to fix my black screen problem (just after Ubuntu login) on my Ubuntu 9.04 64bits ?
<bullgard4> ZodiacDrake: Yes.
<wizzo50> FiReSTaRT: It did now, I just didn't type enough letters on your name
<Padhu_1> Euro: XP and Vista are grouped in 'boot.ini' inside other OS and not in ubuntu. Windows booting uses chain loader technique which searches EXE file in all primary partitions invariably
<del_diablo> oconnore, reboot and se if you can get sound now.
<shadeslayer> karzoff: switch to a tty (ctrl+alt+F1) and try startx as a command
<FiReSTaRT> wizzo50: good.. and right clicking on a nick and left-clicking on Open Dialog Window opens a separate chat tab with a person :)
<del_diablo> oconnore, for the note
<drastys> FireStart: everything waht I can do whit Bt is that I have set visibility of BT icon
<Padhu_1> Euro: You may increase the timing in WIndows VIsta to select XP/Vista on boot screen
<oconnore> del_diablo : ok, I will be back then :) I'll let you know how it goes.
<del_diablo> oconnore: one of them must have caused a conflict thus no sound
<del_diablo> oconnore, if you figur out which is that is the peoblem
<del_diablo> oconnore, its solved
<drastys> Fire: I can not set another options
<oconnore> del_diablo: no, i installed pulse audio audio after there was already a problem
<FiReSTaRT> drastys: that's weird.. like for my comp i have to use a separate adapter ($3 off fleabay lol) but it connects without any issues
<oconnore> so i don't think it was a conflict
<oconnore> but i will restart anyways if you think it will help
<del_diablo> oconnore, ok
<FiReSTaRT> drastys: when you rightclick on the icon you have the set up new device option and then you just use the device and the setup wizard to connect
<Padhu_1> Euro: Using ubuntu with windows will disappoint linux usage
<del_diablo> oconnore, then either oss or alsa is the problem
<ZodiacDrake> I get an error message on start-up of ubuntu, that leads to a distorted/no log-in screen. "modprob: Fatal: could not load /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/modules.dep no such files or directory.
<gumbotron> i need help setting up a static ip so i can use torrents (deluge)
<gumbotron> any help?
<drastys> Fire: Yes it is wired ... when I tried usb BT so it it was working ok
<Euro> Padhu_1:  lol. well im a newb to Ubuntu,  hopefully by the end of the year i get rid of windows
<Padhu_1> gumbotron: what is the release of your OS
<shadeslayer> karzoff: there??
<gumbotron> xubuntu 8.10
<FiReSTaRT> drastys: so when you use a usb bt adapter it connects but when you try to use your native usb it doesn't?
<gumbotron> usin gnome network manager though
<Padhu_1> Euro: Positively...:-)
<drastys> yes, exactky
<drastys> Fire: Yes, Exactly
<FiReSTaRT> let me check something out.. i think my comp has native bt but i still had to use a separate adapter :P
<gumbotron> sooo
<oconnore> hmm, that's odd
<l1k4n> Hi. I installed Ubuntu on my GF's laptop yesterday. The problem is that it gets to little space on the partition, where can I give Ubuntu more space? Should I uninstall Ubuntu and then install it again with proper partition-setup?
<Predictable> Can someone explain why I'm getting this error. I've tried all newer versions of nvidia with no luck getting past low resolution. I read that NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1 works with my geforce 5500 fx card, I run into this error with all manual installs even after fresh format and im not sure why. http://pastebin.com/m38ce7c0e
<Dr_Willis> !static
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about static
<FiReSTaRT> drastys: i'm just looking over the specs :P
<drastys> Fire: I think that it is not correctly installed but I dont know what I can do ...
<erUSUL> Predictable: paste '/var/log/nvidia-installer.log'
<Titan8990> Predictable, you have to install the headers for your kernel
<drastys> Fire : and?
<Titan8990> erUSUL, seriously?
<Titan8990> Predictable, you should trying using the restricted hardware manager to install
<gumbotron> no one know anythin bout setting up static ips
<Dr_Willis> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<Titan8990> Predictable, if that does not work view the following doc
<FiReSTaRT> drastys: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01448116&lc=en&dlc=nl&cc=nl&product=3728197&lang=nl i guess not.. then i didn't waste $3 ;)
<Titan8990> !nvidia | Predictable
<ubottu> Predictable: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ajax4> My laptop crashes when I plug in a pcmcia card. Any ideas how to fix this?
<Dr_Willis> gumbotron:  i dont need to set static ip's for my torrents to work..  Theres also some wiki/forum pages on the topic.
<Predictable> Titan8990: Ive tried using the hardware installer.. low resolution nothing past 640x480
<Dr_Willis> gumbotron:  often ubuntu-servers want a static ip. Ive seen it discussed in here befor.
<gumbotron> yea but each time i test my tcp ports it says that the connection isnt there or times out
<thalass>  morning
<Predictable> titan8990: why do I need to install headers. I didn't have to once b4 with newer manual installs
<gumbotron> i already read some forum post but ill check for the wiki
<thalass> I am having a painful time trying to get flash to work in 9.04 with firefox. arg
<gumbotron> been tryin to fix this since for 2 hours already
<couagrten> hi, I installed and removed again an gdm alternative. now gdm does not start up automatically again. how to change that?
<Titan8990> Predictable, you always have to have the headers or kernel sources
<scunizi> gumbotron: when you test the ports are you doing it from inside the lan or outside?
<Titan8990> Predictable, its a requirement for building all kernel modules
<Dr_Willis> gumbotron:  the upnp feature of most routers make it not an issue these days. you have to enable upno on the torrent client and router i recall.
<Predictable> erusul: heres what u asked for http://pastebin.com/m402e0ae2
<Titan8990> Predictable, you likely just already had it last time
<Predictable> titan8990: im new to linux.. how would I go about building headers for kernel
<gumbotron> yea ive done that but i think yyou need a wired connect. im usin wifi
<Hodapp> Predictable: usually there's a kernel headers package.
<Titan8990> Predictable, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Predictable> k
<ppd> hi, does anyone know a program to record flash streams? specifically those from the ny times. I know someone who uses replay media catcher on windows for this purpose so I'm looking for an alternative
<Titan8990> Predictable, those are back ticks, not quotes
<Titan8990> ppd, check out extensions for your web browser
<Titan8990> ppd, I know there are opera widgets for it
<erUSUL> Predictable: as Titan8990 said you need the headers and build-essential installed
<lynggaard> I am looking for docs, or tips for doing a tripple
<Halitech> ppd, will DownloadHelper for firefox work?
<erUSUL> Predictable: this time there were no prebuild modules in nvidia's ftp
<Predictable> titan8990: I got this linux-headers-2.6.28-13-generic is already the newest version.
<erUSUL> Predictable: build-essential ?
<couagrten> ppd, live-streams or videos? youtube-clips end up un /tmp/ as fla****
<Titan8990> Predictable, is that the same version as your kernel?
<gumbotron> sorry forgot to mention im usin wifi
<couagrten> how to set up gdm is you lost it?
<Predictable> erusul: odd tho when I started ubuntu a week ago I could do it fine.. manually I never done anything
<jrib> lynggaard: triple what?
<thalass> I've got to go, but I'll read the backscroll when I get back: Has anyone succeeded in getting flash to work with firefox and the AMD64 bit version of 9.04? I'm pretty noobish, so simple is good :P
<edbian> couagrten: sudo dpkg -reconfigure gdm
<Titan8990> thalass, install in in synaptic
<Predictable> titan8990: all I know is I have 9.04 ubuntu not sure if its 2.4 or 2.6
<lynggaard> I am looking for docs, or tips for doing a triple boot system (windows, ubuntu, opensolaris) having at leats the main part of ubuntu on a SSD, while having /home and /var on a regular disk... any pointers ?
<couagrten> edbian, ty
<edbian> couagrten: Do you need me to explain that command?
<erUSUL> Predictable: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<Titan8990> Predictable, 2.4 hasn't been used in 4 years
<ppd> Titan8990, thx I'll have a look at the widgets
<Titan8990> Predictable, uname -r returns your version
<ltcabral> hm... i fix the Ç in my keyboard to ' + C  but in kdevelop it still prints Ć, how can i fix that?
<ppd> Halitech, downloadhelper is something for flv that are downloadable, this is more a stream or something
<ppd> couagrten, I guess this is a http or rtmp stream
<VEndix> How to update irssi threw terminal on Ubuntu 8.10?
<couagrten> edbian, don't think so :) allready searched for something like that
<Predictable> titan8990: as i said im brand new.. I got this error back bash: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r): command not found
<edbian> couagrten: Alright :)
<gumbotron> no help?
<VEndix> How to update irssi threw terminal on Ubuntu 8.10?
<erUSUL> Predictable: loose the ' '
<Halitech> ppd, do you have a link to a page with something you'd like to save?
<erUSUL> 1latest | VEndix
<erUSUL> !latest | VEndix
<ubottu> VEndix: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<ppd> Halitech, http://bitten.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/06/19/what-to-do-when-you-havent-a-clue/ would be sth.
<Predictable> had@chad-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install linux-headers-uname -r
<Predictable> E: Command line option 'r' [from -r] is not known.
<ppd> Halitech, the video on the right side
<couagrten> edbian, okey, you  have to explain it :)
<Predictable> sorry for double spam
<Halitech> ppd, ok, going to take a look
<VEndix> erUSUL there is no answer in that post u gave
<VEndix> give me the right answer
<ppd> Halitech, wow, thanks a lot. :)
<erUSUL> VEndix: the answer is you can not upgrade it unless there is a backported package in the backports repositorie
<Predictable> titan8990: I got it: stats this again linux-headers-2.6.28-13-generic is already the newest version.
<edbian> couagrten: sudo (gives root power) dpkg (the backend to all of the package manager front ends e.i. synaptic, add /remove, apt-get) -reconfigure (a flag for dpkg some programs have a little bit of setup when you install them before they work, GDM is one, samba is another) gdm (you're package to reconfigure)
<erUSUL> Predictable: again you have build-essential installed ?
<sfears__> i'm having problems getting amarok to play audio, is there anyone in here to help me troubleshoot?
<compressed> should adding the universe to sources.list allow aptitude to find this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/hardy/rss2email ?
<Predictable> erusul: how can I tell
<edbian> couagrten: It might actually be sudo dpkg --configure gdm
<couagrten> edbian, okey thats what I thought (reading the dpkg man)
<couagrten> ahhh
<couagrten> okey :)
<edbian> couagrten: NP!
<couagrten> edbian, no, does not work neither...
<erUSUL> Predictable: try to install it « sudo aptitude install build-essential » and btw why are you using the nvidia's run instead the packages in the repos ?
<ZodiacDrake> Does anybody know about the error message, "modprob: FATAL: could not load /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/modules.dep no such file or dierctory" ?
<edbian> couagrten: Do you have GDM installed?
<couagrten> edbian, I get an error now: gdm is allready installed and configured
<edbian> How did you lose it?
<Halitech> ppd, I don't even get the video to load but looking at the code it seems they are using javascript to load the videos but no info on the actual file names
<erUSUL> ZodiacDrake: somehow your /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/ got busted ? does the file exist ? ls -l /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/modules.dep
<Predictable> erusul: ive tried repos, but I get resolution no more than 640x480. I tried adding modlines with no luck maybe I done it wrong. I read that his older version will work with nvidia 5500 fx so thats why im trying it
<edbian> couagrten: You said it doesn't run at boot up right?  Why not, do you know?
<erUSUL> Predictable: tried the nvidia-settings graphic program to configure the card ?
<ppd> Halitech, yeah, that's my problem. I can't find a way to get an url out of it...
<edbian> couagrten: OOHH here we go.  :)  You need to use dpkg-reconfigure .  It is its own program (check out man dpkg-reconfigure)
<couagrten> edbian, I switched to "slim" which took gdms place, but now that I uninstalled slim it did not switch back to gdm
<Predictable> erusul: yes I get 2 low reso's only: here pastebin to the build ess. http://pastebin.com/m2ba80bba
<couagrten> edbian, ok :)
<Predictable> erusul: not sure if I should say yes considering it says remove 2.6
<couagrten> edbian, looks promissing, restarting now :)
<edbian> couagrten: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<edbian> awesome :)
<erUSUL> Predictable: accept
<mred> hi guys. I have an issue with my Corsair Voyager 8GB drive not being recognized on Ubuntu Jaunty? my dmesg output is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/200122/
<ZodiacDrake> Busted? I apologize, but I only have been running Linux for around four days now, not too keen on that whole thing.
<Predictable> erusul: is it updating essentials? or downgrading it
<erUSUL> ZodiacDrake: what does this command reurn? ls -l /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/modules.dep
<Predictable> erusul: I hit accept
<erUSUL> Predictable: installing some missing packages
<couagrten> edbian, works, thank you
<sfears__> i'm having problems getting amarok to play audio since my last upgrade, is there anyone in here to help me troubleshoot?
<rameshwor> hi guys..  nice to be here after a long 4 days...
<edbian> couagrten: NP! Glad I could help :)
<Predictable> erusul: k should I try to log out kill x and try the drivers now?
<ZodiacDrake> I can't access anything with a command line, when the computer boots up it freezes on a distorted screen. (I am using a different computer to trouble-shoot.)
<antony> hi
<erUSUL> Predictable: yep
<antony> bye.
<Predictable> erusul: k thx brb
<edbian> Predictable: Just so you know logging out stops your X session and logging in starts a new one.
<andreas__> hilfe
<antony> hi..
<Predictable> edbian: helps me learn commands though doing it hard way lol
<Predictable> brb
<erUSUL> ZodiacDrake: boot into recovery mode... there is menu with options to repair X and drop to a root shell to traoubleshoot
<antony> hey can anyone tell me how to install apache tomcat..
<andreas__> kann leider nur deutsch !!!
<erUSUL> !search tomcat
<ubottu> Found:
<erUSUL> !find tomcat
<ubottu> Found: libtomcat5.5-java, solr-tomcat5.5, tomcat5.5, tomcat5.5-admin, tomcat5.5-webapps (and 7 others)
<Stiks> ôûâ
<bazhang> !ru | Stiks
<ubottu> Stiks: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<predictable> erusul: same error grrr
<mred> guys, anyone to help me please ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/200122/
<erUSUL> predictable: then the only option left is that the driver you are trying to install is not compatible with the jaunty kernel...
<rameshwor> i don't seem to unmount a volume mounted through CLI   from the desktop itself.. it is the same for you guys ?  any soln?
<ZodiacDrake> This may make me seem idiotic, but after I enter recovery mode, which selection do I pick?
<predictable> erusul: do u think theres a chance than 8.10 will work find with geforce 5500fx where 9.04 won't?
<predictable> erusul: i downloaded it last night and burned it just incase
<erUSUL> ZodiacDrake: well if your display is meessed up the repair X is worth a try
<erUSUL> ZodiacDrake: if that not helps choose drop to a root shell
<incorrect> can anyone connect to yahoo from pidgin?
<rameshwor> incorrect; YES I CAN
<erUSUL> incorrect: many people reported problems recently... maybe they changed the protocol
<edbian> predictable: What is your problem?
<grawity> It timeouts for me.
<incorrect> erUSUL, oh well no more yahoo for a bit
<edbian> predictable: (sorry I just got here)
<predictable> incorrect: no I couldn't last night either someone said updating there servers, but mine still says connecting. lol
<rameshwor> incorrect; sorry i could but. it's not connecting now..
<erUSUL> predictable: dunno really
<incorrect> glad i am not the only one
<predictable> erusul: thx tho for ur efforts
<bazhang> http://tinyurl.com/mdws83 incorrect
<erUSUL> predictable: no problem
<RickX> is skype not in the medibuntu repository? .. and can I just use the deb on the skype site?
<couagrten> RickX, skype is in no repos i think
<erUSUL> !skype
<edbian> RickX: You can use the deb on the site but it is better to make sure it is not in the repos
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Jimmi_jones> anyone know of a good channel to get a little help with lirc?
<mattgyver> How can i setup xchat so i can receive dcc files behind a firewall?
<crashsystem> no
<rameshwor> i can't unmount a volume from desktop which is  mounted from CLI   .  any soln please..
<crashsystem> you can't...
<crashsystem> you must udìse mirc
<crashsystem> :d
<antony> how to install tomcat pls tell....
<antony> how to install tomcat pls tell....
<crashsystem> *use
<antony> how to install tomcat pls tell....
<FloodBot1> antony: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grawity> crashsystem: Not at all.
<predictable> edbian: Ive tried the package manager nvidia drivers for geforce 5500fx and I get only 2 low resolutions in nvidia settings manager to play with 640x480 being highest. ive tried modlines, but im not sure if I done it right.. Im now trying to install an older version that someone said they go working off googled. I get an error talking about 2.4 and 2.6 ect. some ppls here helped me build essentials to see if that helped but same er
<predictable> ror.
<edbian> rameshwor: By default only root can mount / unmount drives.
<bazhang> antony, dont repeat
<erUSUL> antony: sudo aptitude install tomcat5.5
<wildlaptop> how do I restart a network adapter?
<antony> how to install tomcat pls tell....
<antony> how to install tomcat pls tell....
<Halitech> rameshwor, sudo umount /dev/sdXX changing XX to the correct drive  you are trying to unmount
<antony> how to install tomcat pls tell....
<FloodBot1> antony: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> antony: you're not really playing with a full deck, are you?
<crashsystem> woooow
<erUSUL> !software | antony you will be better reading some docs before asking
<ubottu> antony you will be better reading some docs before asking: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<crashsystem> i installed  ubuntu 9.04
<crashsystem> WoOoW
<rameshwor> Halitech: is it compulsoroy to unmount from CLI  if the drive is mounted form CLI ??
<edbian> rameshwor: You can edit /etc/fstab or you can become root graphically
<RickX> OK thanks
<erUSUL> rameshwor: if you mounted it as root with sudo) you can not umount it as normal user
<edbian> rameshwor: IT is not comulsoroy to umount from CLI if you mount from cli.
<chad883> does flash work at all with firefox 3.5, or am i wasting my time?  opera works fine, it actually loading the plugin from /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<Halitech> rameshwor, no, you can gksudo nautilus and then right click unmount if you want
<erUSUL> chad883: works for me
<predictable> edbian: did you happen to see what i wrote ya?
<edbian> rameshwor: As a general rule of thumb anything that can be done via GUI can be done via CLI FYI
<chad883> it doesn't even see it
<couagrten> chad883, works with 3.6 so it should with 3.5
<tripoa> how can i see all drives c , d , e .... if i hae ubuntu installed using wubi .. they all in ntfs
<tripoa> have*
<rameshwor> erUSUL: ok..
<rameshwor> edbian : ok..
<Halitech> rameshwor, I usually find it faster to mount and unmount from the command line but thats personal preference
<edbian> predictable: Yeah sorry, I was busy for a second there.  I think you have a better chance on 8.10 (or 8.04) because they use older kernels.  An older kernel has less features but usually works better.
<binMonkey> hi, guys.  i don't know much about hardware and what i've googled i don't really understand.  i found a laptop for $388 with an intel pentium dual core t3400.  is this a pretty decent deal?  will it give me a good framerate with openarena?
<predictable> edbian: k thx I might try 8.10 then..
<fullmetalj> is any one here run in ubuntu mail server
<predictable> thx all ill brb after install
<rameshwor> Halitech: i'm too learning the CLI alternative for most of things coz , its faster and seems little geeky ...lol.
<edbian> predictable: cya
<predictable> noob out, big ten 4
<edbian> good luck!
<erUSUL> fullmetalj: #ubuntu-server
<predictable> lol
<ZodiacDrake> I did not see a Repair X selection, and I entered the "-l /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/modules.dep" command and it returned with "bas: -l: command not found. I either did something or entered the command line.
<predictable> thx
<Viking_> hello
<binMonkey> Halitech: check out inx.
<fullmetalj> thanks
<tripoa> :-$how can i see and access all drives c , d , e .... if i hae ubuntu installed using wubi .. they all in ntfs
<erUSUL> ZodiacDrake: is « ls -l restof the command »
<bill-e1> I'm trying to exclude a number of partitions from displaying on the right panel.  A search revealed that creating a file named volume_exclude_list which included the volume UID's and putting it in the /apps/netbook-launcher/ directory would exclude these partitions.
<bill-e1> My 9.04 ubuntu install does not have an /apps/netbook-launcher directory so I created it in a number of places but to no avail.  When I start netbook-launcher from a terminal window I can see that the volumes are loading.
<bill-e1> Where should the volume_exclude_list file go exactly?  thanks.
<FloodBot1> bill-e1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Halitech> rameshwor, well, seeing as how I live alone I don't worry about looking geeky but I like the power and speed of the command line, I even do my updates from the cli instead of synaptic
<Halitech> binMonkey, inx?
<edbian> tripoa: WUBI does not repartition your harddrive.  It creates a file in the NTFS filesystem that acts as a harddrive (similar to a vitual machine)
<binMonkey> yes.  it's a cli distro.  it's pretty cool.
<Jimmi_jones> anyone know of a good channel to get a little help with lirc?
<rameshwor> Halitech: ok..  i also like the speed of cli
<Euro> is there an iTunes or something that works the same for UBUNTU
<tripoa> edbian i know.. but how can i access the other drives files.. thats on winxp etc..
<chad883> Well weird, I just grabbed FF 3.6 and flash is fine.  it was in 3.0.11 too.  it just didn't see it at all in 3.5
<Halitech> binMonkey, ok, might try it out on my old laptop
<rameshwor> tripoa: you mount those drives and youcan easily read/write
<binMonkey> Halitech: it's a live cd so you don't have to commit to it.
<Euro> Halitech:  bim monkey? is that Media monkey
<edbian> tripoa: I am not 100% sure we can do this on WUBI but we'll give it a shot.  Do you have the partition manager installed?
<edbian> tripoa: You are booted into your WUBI install correct?
<tripoa> yes
<ajax4> Can someone help me figure out why my laptop locks up when I insert my pcmcia card?
<Halitech> binMonkey, ok, happen to have a link by chance? (feeling lazy at the moment )
<Halitech> Euro, no, binMonkey
<bazhang> ajax4, hot swapping it?
<ZodiacDrake> Okay, after the following command was entered, "ls -l /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/modules.dep" it returned with "-rw-r--r--1 root root 211986 Jun 16 18:55 /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/modules.dep"
<edbian> tripoa: I'll BRB
<briney> is there a way to install a distro without booting and without using virtualization softwre?
<tripoa> i will wait
<edbian> tripoa: You can get help from someone else if you want I will be back though.
<Slart> Euro: I don't think there is an itunes for linux, no.. amarok has a store but with a much more limited supply
<tripoa> ok thanks
<ajax4> bazhang: No, it crashes even when it boots with the card inserted.
<binMonkey> Halitech: http://inx.maincontent.net/
<Slart> briney: not really.. that I know of, at least
<antony> am using the latest netbook ubuntu version and don't know how to install apache tomcat server..
<wildlaptop> ok, my network is up and the machine is connected, but ubuntu is still showing off line
<briney> Slart i am getting sick of burning CDs...
<lesshaste> shutdown on my laptop hibernates
<binMonkey> i don't know much about hardware and what i've googled i don't really understand.  i found a laptop for $388 with an intel pentium dual core t3400.  is this a pretty decent deal?  will it give me a good framerate with openarena?
<Halitech> binMonkey, thanks, looking at it now
<lesshaste> which is go
<lesshaste> odd #:)
<bazhang> ajax4, which chipset on that card
<ifrit> hi! i have a dell laptop with Ubuntu 8.04 and I want to update first to 8.10 and after to 9.04. Any idea where I can found a tutorial or what I have to do?
<ajax4> bazhang: How can I tell?
<Slart> briney: why are you burning so many?
<bazhang> !upgrade | ifrit
<ubottu> ifrit: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<musictoto> briney: either you dual-boot, or you use virtualization. as an alternative to dual-booting you can manually insert another hard disk and install a new distro on it. then swap drives to boot in the other distro
<IndyGunFreak> ifrit: i bet that will take forever...
<bazhang> ajax4, lspci in the terminal
<poona> Hi.  Is ubuntu coming out with OpenCL support?  I read a Ubuntu brainstorming session where this idea was suggested for the next version of Ubuntu
<Viking_> ajax4 try see instruction on www.ubuntu.com
<ifrit> IndyGunFreak: why?
<briney> Slart, because i have yet to find a distro which suits my needs
<IndyGunFreak> ..
<Slart> antony: this might be of help http://salahtriki.wordpress.com/2009/05/29/how-to-install-tomcat-6-on-ubuntu-jaunty/  , I haven't tried it myself though
<Viking_> upgrade instruction is pretty good there
<briney> musictoto that's exactly what ive been doing - and its just a waste of time.
<ajax4> bazhang: Airgo Networks (Its a Netgear pcmcia card)
<Viking_> hope i was some help
<Slart> briney: oh.. I see.. well.. some can be installed using an usb drive
<Halitech> briney, you can try using MobaLiveCD to test live cds
<musictoto> briney: true. but why don't you use virtualization ?
<Slart> !usb | briney
<ubottu> briney: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Joeseph> cabrey: I've mounted a samba (welll windows) share with fstab before.  Is that what you want?
<lesshaste> shutdown on my toshiba tecra a9  and jaunty latest kernel actually hibernates.. I am not sure sort of debug info is useful in that sort of bug report.. anyone know about this?
<briney> Halitech that sounds interesting
<Slart> briney: not sure which ones support that besides ubuntu though.. might be worth looking at though
<Viking_> hello
<briney> Slart hmmm... interesting interesting. thanks man
<Halitech> briney, checking out the webpage right now, it might be a windows app but will let you know
<bill-e> g'morning
<Slart> briney: you're welcome
<Viking_> morning
<Zerachiel> Hey guys, I have a quick question.
<Slart> Zerachiel: just ask
<briney> musictoto virtualization has some perforamance penalties that i am not really into.
<Halitech> briney, yeah, its a windows app :( http://mobalivecd.mobatek.net/en/
<briney> in shot i am searching for "THE ONE"
<briney> *short
<Zerachiel> Alright. Just trying to figure out how to install Adobe Flash Player onto Xubuntu 9.0.4.
<musictoto> briney: ok.. then booting from USB could be what you need..
<Zerachiel> I tried a it once, it says it installed, however it is not working.
<briney> Halitech, oh well.. thanks anyway
<Slart> Zerachiel: I think there is a flash installer package.. have you searched for flash in synaptic?
<WIGGMPk> Zerachiel: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras"
<Viking_> try uninstall it and do install again
<Zerachiel> Oh, no.
<ifrit> no anwser about dell updates?
<briney> musictoto sounds good to me thanks dude
<musictoto> briney: although i think it's the same hastle as booting from different HD's
<Slart> !flash | Zerachiel this might be outdated.. worth looking at though
<ubottu> Zerachiel this might be outdated.. worth looking at though: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Zerachiel> This is really one of my first times using Linux at all. Haha.
<Slart> ifrit: dell updates? what about them?
<ajax4> bazhang: I think a module is conflicting, but I can't figure out how to find out which one
<briney> musictoto we'll see
<Halitech> briney, I remembered it but couldn't remember why I had it, now I know why, I had it for when I go to my folks place I can run the Debian Live cd so I don't have to use windows but I don't have to reboot mum's computer
<bazhang> ajax4, could well be; I had a devil of a time getting a pcmcia card to work back on Dapper (6.06)
<Hilikus> hey guys
<ajax4> bazhang: How did you eventually get it working?
<ifrit> Slart, i want to update ubuntu 8.04 in a dell laptop, what it's a little different from common update (I guess)
<Hilikus> can someone tell me if they have /var/run/utmpx in their system?
<Slart> ifrit: dell has their own ubuntu distro?
<bazhang> ajax4, could you pastebin the full output for that card to paste.ubuntu.com
<ifrit> sl
<Halitech> briney, what about qemu?
<ifrit> Slart: yeah
<ajax4> bazhang: The output of lspci?
<Slart> Hilikus: nope, I have /var/run/utmp tthough
<musictoto> Halitech: briney said virtualization was not what he wanted..
<briney> Halitech it would be cool though if we could just boot an iso from hard drive
<Hilikus> Slart who's the owner,group and what are the permissions?
<bazhang> ajax4, is that where it shows up? then yes
<serengeti> hi, I want to use my gsm mobile as a gprs modem. I've created a new Mobile Broadband connection in NetworkManager, but it doesn't show up on the available networks list, even though the phone shows up in ircp-tray. any clues?
<Halitech> musictoto, forgot about that
<briney> Halitech i tried some tutorials but they were just so hard to do
<Slart> ifrit: you could try a live cd of 9.04, see if everything works with that.. if it does just install that instead of the dell version you now have
<Slart> Hilikus: -rw-rw-r-- 1 root utmp 4608 2009-06-20 17:52 /var/run/utmp
<the9a3eedi> hi. I was wanting to edit the path variable. Where is it set?
<Halitech> briney, pendrivelinux has info on running from a pendrive using qemu or installing as a live drive
<Hilikus> Slart thanks
<rameshwor> Halitech: i'm got an iso .. can i mount it..  it's of xubuntu 9.04 and i would like to install packages from it  to  ubuntu 8.10 . can it be done ?
<ifrit> Slart, I don't have cd tray ;) Do I have to update from a usb memory?
<serengeti> the9a3eedi, ~/.profile
<Slart> ifrit: oh.. well.. usb should work too.. you might want to look at !usb too.. you can install ubuntu using it if the moterboard supports booting from it
<Halitech> rameshwor, not that I know of ... what packages do you want?
<Slart> ifrit: or you could get an external cd/dvd reader
<ajax4> bazhang: paste.ubuntu.com/200135/
<ifrit> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<rameshwor> Halitech: i would like to install X-desktop from the xubuntu 9.04 live   iso
<the9a3eedi> serengeti, ... strange.. i tried to check whether I get that with tab completion.. didnt work. anyways thanks!
<Zerachiel> Still seems to be incapable of running Flash Player.
<Halitech> rameshwor, if its the live cd then no, it doesn't actually have packages on it
<bazhang> ajax4, going to search forums now
<ajax4> bazhang: I'm having to use ndiswrapper. I can install the driver, but when I put the card it the system locks up.
<ajax4> bazhang: The card is a Netgear WPNT511, if that helps.
<serengeti> the9a3eedi, strange indeed, tab completion works for me for file names starting with a dot :|
<rameshwor> Halitech: yes . i've been told by someone in this room that it can be installed and someone saying it can't be...  what' the final ??
<ifrit> Slart: thanks! I'm going to try ;) Bye, bye, Ubuntu Dell :)
<Halitech> rameshwor, packages from 9.04 I would say probably yes, from the live cd, definate no
<the9a3eedi> serengeti, hmm.. meh, no big deal I guess
<BitWraith> I'm still getting the hang of apt... how do I get it to list all the files belonging to a specific package?
<serengeti> the9a3eedi, maybe go to Places - Home folder, click View- Show hidden files, it should show up in the file list.
<rameshwor> Halitech: ok.. i understood you. i told that same to some one (*****  or ... ) in the room but they insisted that how can't there be packages int the cd .. there must be..
<krishmish> is there a package to do voice chat in ubuntu???with yahoo messenger account and google talk???
<Halitech> rameshwor, I'm trying to find the link on the forum to a conversation I was involved in a few days ago, the live cd uses the squashfs to run from the cd so its not actual packages (if I remember the convo right)
<rameshwor> Halitech: ok....then can i upgrade 8.10 ubuntu  to xubuntu 9.04  from the iso ??without writing to cd ?
<BitWraith> I found the file I needed without apt. never mind
<oskar-> krishmish:  ekiga
<progre55> hi people! the 2.6.28-13 kernel.. does it have the intel graphix fixed??
<krishmish> oskar-: okay
<Halitech> rameshwor, no, it can't be used to upgrade, only the alt install cd can upgrade
<ubuntu_todd> Hi, how to enable cube gears in compizconfig. I have already check it on in compizconfig settings manager. But what is the heat key when I implement is\t?
<oskar-> krishmish:  oh, not with yahoo or google, it is a sip client, afaik
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-795817.html ajax4 check this
<krishmish> oskar-: how do i voice chat gtalk and yahoo in ubuntu?
<snarkster> is there something wrong with pidgin and yahoo? mine will no longer connect.
<Rigongia> progre55 : fixed in what sense ? I could perfectly use my intel integrated graphic card even with the 2.6.28-11
<rameshwor> Halitech: then i should overwrite 8.10 to xubutu 9.04 .. so i can't install just the x-desktop  in 8.10 ??
<krishmish> oskar-: i heard about kopete
<oskar-> krishmish:  i don't know...
<krishmish> oskar-: hows that?
<vaughn> I am new to Ubuntu. What is the best way to learn ubuntu?
<gusg> I'm using 8.10. Why is my /dev so full? There are what seems like a hundred each of tty's and pty's and tens of vcs's . Where could I find an explanation to what these are?
<lesshaste> funny question but how can you tell if you have just hibernated or suspended?
<krishmish> vaughn: the best way is to try the live cd and follow the tutorials
<krishmish> vaughn:
<progre55> Rigongia, well, the intel driver support.. for instance my video really sucked after upgrading to Jaunty, so I had to manually fix it by upgrading to 2.6.30-rc4
<krishmish> vaughn: and if u are using windows,u can installl ubuntu within windows
<Rigongia> lesshaste : my guess is by the time it takes to start up, because (if i'm not wrong) suspension recovers from RAM, so is faster than hibernation
<Halitech> rameshwor, you could see if there is a PPA with the files you are looking for, otherwise, you're looking at updating to 9.04
<Zerachiel> Although if you install it into a key drive (flash drive) it's useful too, since you can take it with you.
<lesshaste> Rigongia, ok but no log will tell you?
<krishmish> vaughn: and more interestingly, u can use sun xVM virtual box to set up a virtual machine and try it
<progre55> Rigongia, the UXA support I mean
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html vaughn
<Rigongia> progre55 : i'll have to study a bit more :P i don't know what UXA is :)
<ZodiacDrake> Would anybody else know about the error message, "modprobe: FATAL: could not load /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/modules.dep no such file or directory"?
<rameshwor> Halitech: the thing i want is the X-desktop  . for fast performance...so i think i should install xubuntu over ubuntu8.10   ....  fine or any other way ?
<progre55> Rigongia, =) never mind then
<ubuntu_todd> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<progre55> brb
<Rigongia> lesshaste : honestly i have no idea
<Zerachiel> vaughn: Well, I just used xubuntu's pendrivelinux programs to install Xubuntu onto a Flash Drive. Took... 20 minutes at the most, since my internet is slightly slower than others.
<frozenskies> is there an operating system just aimed at enthusiast that is written in assembly?
<Halitech> rameshwor, do you have a seperate /home partition?
<riley> rameshwor just install ubuntu and in synaptic install xfce then you can select the session at the log in screen
<riley> for xfce
<Zerachiel> vaughn: They also have some good information about Ubuntu there. If not, I can try to find you a link to a good tutorial about xubuntu.
<rameshwor> Halitech: don't worry .. i will copy my important files to windows partition..
<lesshaste> frozenskies, not exactly
<lesshaste> frozenskies, do you really mean a whole OS or just maybe a kernel?
<rameshwor> Halitech: i have downloaded audio codecs and 2-3 apps..     can i save that too ??
<Halitech> rameshwor, just wondering cause directions will be different depending .... other option, upgrade to 9.04 then install xubuntu-desktop and remove ubuntu-desktop
<frozenskies> just some small kernel and maybe some small utilities, not designed for any purpose but just to much around with
<riley> i wouldn't remove ubuntu-desktop
<Zerachiel> Not unless you really know what you're doing.l
<bazhang> ubuntu-desktop is safe to remove
<rameshwor> Halitech: upgrade through what ??by burning iso ?
<bazhang> frozenskies, not Ubuntu?
<ajax4> bazhang: Thanks for the link. It's a ton of stuff to do but I'll try it out.
<Halitech> riley, why not?
<vaughn> I tried using Pidgin to get on this channel and ended up having to go to Chatzilla. How do I get on using Pidgin eventhough I do not have a Username nor password for freenode and IRC
<Zerachiel> I simply unpacked the ISO using the installer. o.o;
<Halitech> rameshwor, update manager
<Zerachiel> Didn't have to burn it at any point.
<grawity> vaughn: You don't need a password - and the "username" you need is actually the nickname.
<zaccour> are there any programs that change you i.p. without reinstalling the OS?
<grawity> zaccour: You don't need to reinstall to change the IP.
<bazhang> vaughn, what about using a real irc client such as xchat or irssi
<zaccour> grawity, how do i do it?
<rameshwor> Halitech:ok..
<grawity> vaughn: Configure it like this: Protocol ICQ, username "vaughn", server "chat.freenode.net", no password.
<grawity> vaughn: er, protocol IRC.
<yagga> got my googlefu on and solved this  PARTLY hey all, one of the 3 drives in my computer crashed, i replaced it but when i log in a message appears user's $home/.dmrc is being ignored.....................  after which a blank screen appears any suggestions to remedy this
<grawity> zaccour: Why do you want to do it?
<Goioo> hello
<yagga> mow i have a blanck desktop any help will be appreciated
<Zerachiel> zaccour: You have to unplug your computer from your net along with your router (This is if you areu sing DSL) directly, and from that leave it offline for about a day. It'll change your IP when you reconnect them.
<Goioo> was looking at needing some help regarding TightVNC and remote access
<zaccour> grawity, personal reasons, i reinstall my OS to do it when i do and i wanna do it without doing that
<zicho> i have installed the latest madwifi-drivers which should ahve support for my wireless card (i have had it working in a previous version of ubuntu) but i cant seem to get it to work now. Does anyone have a clue on how to search for errors preventing it from working?
<Goioo> I can't seem to get it to login after I've opened the right ports
<zaccour> Zerachiel, reinstalling ubuntu takes about 12 minutes, is this the fastest way?
<rameshwor> Halitech: can i update from the iso live cd ? i guess you told no..
<Zerachiel> I don't think it changes your IP. It would change your local IP, but not your actual IP I don't think?
<zaccour> i know windows has some program that does it everytime you restart, is there something like that for linux?
<Zerachiel> Could someone give me some help on this one?
<Halitech> rameshwor, no you can't update from the live cd
<Zerachiel> I am not sure if reinstalling the OS will actually change your IP from the router, since it would only change the IP assigned by the router, right?
<Sh3r1ff> rameshwor: use alternate cd to upgrade from cd
<xy|ox> zaccour, for that you just need to change your mac address
<Halitech> Zerachiel, depends on if the IP is mapped to a MAC address or not
<zhan_zr> Is these any Text-To-Speech software avaiable for Japanese, except the M$ SAPI?
<Zerachiel> Yeah, that makes sense there.
<Goioo> I"m using TightVNC from a Windows box, and trying to access my linux box remotely.  I keep getting a connection refused from TightVNC, and I have all the ports open correctly.  What can I do to make this work?
<keith-> Zerachiel: why are you trying to change your IP? like you need a new external IP?
<Halitech> zhan_zr, festival does text to speech
<Zerachiel> I'm not trying to change mine, someone else was asking.
<legend2440> yagga: http://www.ubuntuproductivity.com/journal/ubuntu/08/2008/fix-ubuntu-dmrc-permissions-error-on-login/
<zhan_zr> Halitech: Thanks, I will have a try.
<n2diy> I'm trying to eject a flash drive, but it is busy, lsof show four processes using the device, all related to a backup that just finished. Is there a way to kill all four processes at one time?
<zaccour> Zerachiel, read my message please
<Sh3r1ff> Goioo: enable remote connection in ubuntu (System > Preferences)
<Halitech> zaccour, depends on if you have things set up for a static or dynamic IP
<boraklavun> hi there I am new Ubuntu users and I installed ubuntu server 9.04 64 bit on virtual box and also I would lik to install dns and dhcp on this server how should I do ?
<Goioo> I have enabled remote connection
<boraklavun> can anyone explain me
<boraklavun> thank you
<boraklavun> too much
<Sh3r1ff> boraklavun: apt-get install dhcp3-server bind9
<Goioo> Like, from within my own home network underneath my router I can access it just fine
<zaccour> i know when i reinstall Ubuntu i'm unbanned from chats i was banned at before, just wanna know if there is a faster way, like an application of some sort
<keith-> zaccour: there are about 3 ways
<boraklavun> thank you sh3r1ff
<Goioo> It comes up desktop and all, but when I try to access it through the IP address with port forwarding it gives me a connection refused
<Halitech> zaccour, depends on how you were banned and what site you are talking about
<boraklavun> I am  trying right now
<keith-> zaccour: the first is if you are on a router then you login to the router and release your IP and renew it. that'll probably change it.
<xy|ox> zaccour, http://www.irongeek.com/i.php?page=security/changemac
<keith-> zaccour: the second is to ifdown wlan0 or whatever your adapter name is and ifup it after that.
<Padhu_1> any php sqlite generator in ubuntu
<Hilikus> hey guys, can someone tell me who's running syslogd in your system
<Sh3r1ff> keith-: 99,99% change you get the same ip ;)
<keith-> zaccour: the last is not to be a dumbass and get banned.
<Zerachiel> Yeah, lol.
<S-P> hello
<Halitech> +1 on that keith
<Zerachiel> That makes the most sense. Don't. Get. Banned.
<keith-> zaccour: they are just going to ban you again when they realize it is you.
<zaccour> keith-, i don't know what you mean. do those commands change it?
<rameshwor> how can i update my gcc library ??
<Zerachiel> Which is when you get blacklisted on sites, and sometimes banned from sites even though you were never no them.
<Goioo> I'm thinking it might be something with my router, but I used the VNC test page and it seemed to work okay
<S-P> #mirc
<keith-> not to mention a lot of irc bans are based on user and/or your IP...
<zaccour> i was banned on a xat chat
<Zerachiel> And some IRC bans can be spread to other IRCs depending on how they are.
<zaccour> when i reinstall Ubuntu i'm unbanned
<Goioo> I went to www.realvnc.com/cgi-bin/nettest.cgi, and it connects to the port, and the last message says unknown server
<Halitech> zaccour, do you know what your IP address was before you reinstalled and what it is now?
<Zerachiel> <AFK>
<keith-> zaccour: just stop getting yourself banned. are you wired straight to your modem or are you on a router/
<zaccour> keith-, wired router
<zaccour> same thing as modem
<zaccour> i have to use a wired router because my modem has just one port and i play ps3 online
<rameshwor>  how can i update my gcc library ??
<Bsims> Anyone else having problems connecting via yahoo in kopete?
<keith-> zaccour: those aren't the same thing. is it a modem/router combo like the one at&t has now?
<rameshwor> Bsims:yahoo is having problem in pidgin also....
<zaccour> keith-, no but the same i.p.
<Goioo> Bsims: There is a fix for that
<keith-> zaccour: unplug your damned modem for about 10 minutes... someone else will probably pull your IP from you after ten minutes. plug your modem back in.
<Bsims> Goioo: what is the fix?
<Halitech> zaccour, looks like a web based chat site, possible when you are booted they place a cookie on your computer in the temp files, just try clearing them
<keith-> zaccour: there is no reason reinstalling ubuntu would change that. so either they are unbanning you in the 15 minutes it takes to reinstall ubuntu or there is something else you are doing tooo
<Goioo> BSims:  You have to change the login server.  use the address cs127.msg.mud.yahoo.com
<DVA5912> Is their a process list type thing where i can see what is taking all my CPU? my fan i going nuts trying too cool it down from 50C
<wolter> hi, i'm getting no sound since i woke up my computer from hibernation
<Sh3r1ff> DVA5912: top ;)
<zaccour> how do i clear cookies in firefox?
<wolter> is there some command i can use to restart sound??
<FiReSTaRT> zaccour: these days you can pick up a 2wire modem+wireless router combo for $30ish off fleabay... the downer is that you're stuck with wep unless you pick up a separate router
<wolter> like killing something
<DVA5912> Sh3r1ff: ?
<FiReSTaRT> wolter: just be happy it woke up :P
<legend2440> Bsims: http://www.celticwolf.com/useful-information/faqs/26-pidgin-yahoo
<Halitech> zaccour, tools - clear private data
<keith-> zaccour: might i suggest one more time that you not be an idiot and get yourself banned. perhaps if they keep banning you and you feel it is wrong then this isn't the best chatroom to hang out in
<Sh3r1ff> DVA5912: type in a terminal "top" ;)
<wolter> FiReSTaRT, hah, does your computer not wake up?
<Bsims> Thanks
<IrishAndy> I have an ATI card. Compiz is installed and enabled but wont work, and when i try to enable visual effects it says that it could not be enabled. Anyone know why?
<zaccour> Halitech, thankis
<keith-> i wanna watch the matrix but my damned dvd is one state away
<DVA5912> webAccess?
<DVA5912> WTF at 100%
<zaccour> keith-, just asking a question, no reason to be a smartass
<mikebeecham> hi guys...is there any way to change the font size and font of the clock...but not the font of anything else?
<wolter> but no really, is there some way i can restart sound without rebooting? I am compiling wine and it is not going to finish soon
<keith-> zaccour: i was just being honest. not a smartass.
<FiReSTaRT> wolter: i haven't tried suspend to disc on jaunty.. worked on intrepid but it was slower than a reboot.. doesn't wake up from suspend to ram at all (just blank screen).. I <3 nvidia :D
<IrishAndy> keith-: Download it?
<DVA5912> how do i kill PID 6441?
<vaughn> I am new to Ubuntu, having gone through Vista H*ll. How is the Ubuntu community different from other Communities?
<zaccour> keith-, oh ok
<Hilikus> can someone tell me who's running syslogd in your system
<Sh3r1ff> DVA5912: kill 6441 ;)
<Halitech> wolter, sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart ??
<IrishAndy> I have an ATI card. Compiz is installed and enabled but wont work, and when i try to enable visual effects it says that it could not be enabled. Anyone know why?
<wolter> FiReSTaRT, that happened to me, but my problem was solved by just using the laptop lid as the trigger to wake it up
<keith-> IrishAndy: yeah that's one of those things i try not to do too much. i am poor enough as it is
<Hilikus> i don't know if it should be root or syslog
<wolter> Halitech, let me try, thank you!
<Sh3r1ff> IrishAndy: because you habe an ati ;)
<zaccour> clear cookies didn't work
<Dr_Willis> vaughn:  we dont tell you to go buy $20 shrareware crud - inorder to fix basic problems/supply needed features. :)
<IrishAndy> keith-: ah ok
<DVA5912> holly crap that thing overclocked my cpu before it left.
<boraklavun> Sh3rff can we talk  private room
<DVA5912> 145% CPU
<Halitech> wolter, I could be off on the alsa part
<FiReSTaRT> wolter: didn't work in my case.. and i've also tried all fo the workarounds out there.. still waiting for a fix
<wolter> didn't work
<boraklavun> about that do you have any time ?
<zaccour> i don't know how reinstalling my OS does it, but i wanna do it without having to do that
<Sh3r1ff> boraklavun: sure
<rameshwor> how to compile rpm in ubuntu ?
<IrishAndy> Sh3r1ff: Can i not use visual effects with an ATI card?
<wolter> FiReSTaRT, which laptop do you have?
<markos_> hi all ... first time here after 2 years on Ubuntu only ... what was the name of the other popular OS ... windows something  (I forgot I also use a little hackintosh ... I want to look at my photos on a calibrated monitor)
<FiReSTaRT> wolter: try pulseaudio -k
<vaughn> Dr. Willis, in other words running Ubuntu is not about profit. What would you say the whole Ubuntu movement is about?
<FiReSTaRT> wolter: dv9000-series hp pavilion
<Sh3r1ff> IrishAndy: ati isn't the greatest when it comes to linux
<Hilikus> come on! just paste the line of "ps aux | grep syslog" !!
<IrishAndy> Sh3r1ff: =[
<wolter> ahh, didn't work either..
<FiReSTaRT> wolter: it doubles as a laptop/blunt clubbing instrument of destruction... can also be used to weigh a pickup trucks rear wheels down :P
<zaccour> how does reinstalling the OS unban people from xat chats? maybe i can find out that way
<IrishAndy> Sh3r1ff: My old laptop had an ATI card and i had no trouble running compiz? Surely this new laptop with better card should be able to handle it?
<wolter> lol
<rameshwor> should i need to convert rpm to deb   before installing or what ? how to install .rpm ??
<Dr_Willis> vaughn:  thats documented at the ubuntu homepage what ubuntu is 'about' :)
<Hilikus> zaccour: it doesnt
<FiReSTaRT> IrishAndy: it should as long as you have the right drivers :D
<wolter> FiReSTaRT, i've heard of some other dude with the dv8000 and it had problems too :(
<Dr_Willis> vaughn:  use the <tab> key to auto-complete nicknames.. other wise messages may get lost.
<Dr_Willis> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<zaccour> Hilikus, it does for me
<Goioo> Maybe I can have someone test my Remote Desktop connection to see if they can access it
<Hilikus> zaccour: correlation doesn't imply causation
<lorenzosu> Hi I'm on ubuntu 9.04. How can I eliminate the keyring prompt for a WPA Wifi at each boot? My keyring password and root password are the same.
<lens> hay
<IrishAndy> FiReSTaRT: Ah, do you know where i can get the right drivers for ubuntu?
<vaughn> Do I have to be a geek or a Techy to use Ubuntu or is it easy to learn?
<Halitech> wolter, just checked my /etc/init.d folder and no alsa stuff there at all, I know there is a command I just can't think of it
<Hilikus> zaccour: you're probably just changing ip when you reboot and the ban is an ip ban
<FiReSTaRT> wolter: still better than the default (vista).. i was willing to sacrifice suspend, hdmi sound and built-in mic :P
<Dr_Willis> lorenzosu:  ive seen that asked befor.. but never seen a good answer. :()
<lens> hello
<wolter> Halitech, i ran alsa-utils restart
<keith-> vaughn: define easy
<wolter> wow
<zaccour> Hilikus, its not an ip ban, reboot doesn't unban
<FiReSTaRT> IrishAndy: you have a fresh install of ubuntu right now?
<lens> l.m engles later
<IrishAndy> FiReSTaRT: Yeah
<Hilikus> zaccour: you said reboot DID unban
<FiReSTaRT> wolter: when streaming to the tv i just plug in pc speakers.. the quality isn't nearly as good but at least its functional.. a cheapass mike fixes issue #3
<wolter> lorenzosu, the password is only asked when on security-enabled wifi connections
<FiReSTaRT> IrishAndy: done all of the updates?
<wolter> sadly i don't know how to fix it yet suffer from the same flaw
<Halitech> vaughn, depends on your defanition of easy, can you click on icons?
<zaccour> Hilikus, reinstalling Ubuntu unbans
<Dr_Willis> lorenzosu: a fix is mentioned at --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1101618
<keith-> vaughn: i mean it is relatively easy... but just like in windows... when things aren't working right it can be trouble to fix.
<FiReSTaRT> wolter: you may even luck out.. i've tried all of the fixes and no go
<wolter> FiReSTaRT, tough
<vaughn> For Instance, I tried to go to Pidgin to use IRC and get to this channel and could not find out how. The instructions to get on the channel did not show exactly how to get on this channel. When I went to Chatzilla however, all i needed to do was install chatzilla az an addon and choose this channel and I was hooked!!!!
<keith-> zaccour: just reinstall ubuntu. stop asking us how to get unbanned from a chatroom. or learn to use tor if it means that much to you
<vaughn> that is easy!!!!
<Hilikus> if you go and have 3 beers and come back that will also unban you
<FiReSTaRT> wolter: well at least 2 out of 3 have workarounds and now that i'm not taking c.e. courses, the unsolvable one doesn't seem so critical
<rameshwor> vaughn: may not be that easy as windows.. but little increase in difficulty  but a huge increase in power..  tha't linux..
<Hilikus> its probably a timed ban
<Hilikus> anyway, irrelevant
<keith-> vaughn: pidgin isn't linux. in fact it runs on windows too. and this is irc. learning irc can be tricky too. it is more command line and less point and click than your average porn webcam chatroom
<zaccour> for me Ubuntu is easier than windows
<IrishAndy> FiReSTaRT: No had not thought of that. Running the updater now
<vaughn> rameshwor, I like your explanation. In other words, I should simply endure to be more empowered!!!!
<Halitech> vaughn, its all a matter of prespective, if you think its hard it will be, if you think its a windows replacement, you'll be in for a hard time with it
<zaccour> no security software needed, no having to open applications and update them one at a time, etc
<rameshwor> vaughn: you must sacrifice your little time for learning and you get a lot power...
<FiReSTaRT> IrishAndy: once you're done with all of the updates, reboot your machine and click on System, Administration, Hardware Drivers and when the applet opens, check which ones are available.. there should be one for your display adapter
<shyam_k> i have a small 2mb memory photo frame.. http://pastebin.ca/1467730 thats having dmesg | tail and lsusb.. any idea how to make it working?
<Halitech> keith-, and we know how many people can get on porn websites and use the cams ~L~
<Hilikus> what user is supposed to run syslogd?
<FiReSTaRT> IrishAndy: speaking of which, which video card do you have?
<Hilikus> root or syslog?
<vaughn> zaccour, thanks for the explanation. I am hooked!!!!!!!!
<zicho> i have installed the latest madwifi-drivers which should ahve support for my wireless card (i have had it working in a previous version of ubuntu) but i cant seem to get it to work now. Does anyone have a clue on how to search for errors preventing it from working?
<zaccour> vaughn, yw
<Sh3r1ff> Hilikus: syslog ;)
<lens> slm
<zaccour> updates are much like bsd, which is what mac is
<grawity> Strange, it runs as root here
<lens> kimse var mı
<legend2440> !nvidia > me
<ubottu> legend2440, please see my private message
<vaughn> Is Ubuntu the best Linux distribution and why?
<keith-> vaughn: shut up. no more talky from you
<llutz> any recommendations for a gnome dvb-s viewer? xine is ... pita, me-tv refuses to recognize my dvb-device :(
<Halitech> vaughn, best depends on the user and what they are doing
<peanutb> hey. Im having some weird messages coming in on postfix, and getting denied. this shows up in syslog. http://p.linode.com/2577 . What scares me is that there is "teampronto.com" on the server, but i dont know where a preston@teampronto.com would come from
<keith-> vaughn: you will get banned for questions like that. then where will you go to ask how to get unbanned?
<FiReSTaRT> vaughn: there is no best linux distribution.. i like ubuntu because it's easy to install/use, comes with great software support and most hardware works out of the box
<rameshwor> Ktorrent. and other k....    will they work on xubuntu .. ? do i need to install any other things to make it work ?
<Hilikus> Sh3r1ff: what version? i'm on 7.1 livze cd right now and its root
<legend2440> !wireless | zicho
<ubottu> zicho: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vaughn> firestart, thank you for answering the question. I appreaciate your answer.
<keith-> there is one reason and one reason only why i installed ubuntu over fedora or suse
<zicho> thx
<keith-> it comes on a cd instead of a dvd
<FiReSTaRT> rameshwor: it should work on ubuntu.. your package manager should install all of the dependencies
<Halitech> rameshwor, they will install and work and should pull in any dependencies it needs to work
<Sh3r1ff> Hilikus: ubuntu 8.04
<alberto2000> anyone: do you recomment installing apache2, mysql, php5 etc by lamp-stack or separately?
<Hilikus> Sh3r1ff: you checked this or you just assumed?
<rameshwor> Halitech: ok...but what if i downloaded the app. from third party sites...
<keith-> i need to shower. i´ll be back in a bit
<Halitech> rameshwor, then you would need to get them seperately
<Sh3r1ff> Hilikus: checked ;)
<Hilikus> Sh3r1ff: thanks!
<rameshwor> Halitech: what things to get... any gtk+  like......
<peanutb> sorry.. wrong channel. thought this was #ubuntu-server
<Halitech> rameshwor, not sure off the top of my head, did you get a .deb file or source?
<rameshwor> Halitech: not yet.. but trying to get one.. maybe it says kde. configuration files not found or so.....i had tried before some days..
<oedin> hi, ... i have problem with my cam on campaq CQ40
<andreas__> hallo
<Goioo> keep getting connection refused from VNC
<Goioo> any ideas?
<Halitech> rameshwor, I would suggest using synaptic to install it so it keeps updated automatically instead of chancing breaking something
<rameshwor> Halitech: yes but if download stops( internet stops) then the synaptic will again start from beginnign  isn't it ?
<Halitech> rameshwor, not sure how that works but it shouldn't be that big
<Sh3r1ff> rameshwor: already downloaded packages with synaptic remain on disk
<thomc> why doesn't my cd-rom drive appear in /etc/fstab?
<rameshwor> Sh3r1ff; location ????
<zaccour> how do i change my flash settings?
<Sh3r1ff> rameshwor: not sure, but not revelant, when you install something with synaptic if it is not present, it will download it, if it is already downloaded, no need to download it again
<vaughn> How has everyone's experience with Chrome been for Ubuntu?
<rameshwor> Sh3r1ff:  if i want to install rpm packags... then ?  i need to convert to .deb  .. ? i'm learning to handle source codes and packages from CLI  ....
<IndyGunFreak> vaughn: i dont like it... at all.
<Hilikus> does anyone know what /var/run/utmp is?
<vaughn> What is the best browser for Ubuntu? I tried Opera and it was not good either.
<PolitikerNEU> vaughn: Firefox IMHO
<zaccour> how do i change my flash settings?
<kev2121> I can only begin programming with eclipse?
<zaccour> right click on a flash page does not work, just a frozen dialog box of tabs i can't click
<legend2440> IndyGunFreak: is google chrome for Linux out?  the google site says   Google Chrome for Linux is in development and a team of engineers is working hard to bring it to you as soon as possible.
<vaughn> Can anyone tell me how I can download mp3 audifiles from the net to my desktop on Ubuntu?
<zaccour> right click on a flash page does not work, just a frozen dialog box of tabs i can't click. is this a bug?
<Dr_Willis> vaughn:  download? use a browser if its on a web site.. .or ask a more clear question.
<Caligula> vaughn are you paying for the .mp3 files or stealing them?
<Predictable> Ok im back, I installed 8.10 and that stupid geforce card 5500fx still had nothing but 2 low resos. I put this radeon 7000 back in it, does anyone know how to update the drivers for it?
<zaccour> Predictable, 9.04 is much faster than 8.10
<Jeruvy> !ot | Caligula
<ubottu> Caligula: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<vaughn> they are free files that are online. My aim is to save the files to my desktop so that I can use them in a program that requires sound.
<Predictable> zaccour: I reinstalled 9.04 when I put this radeon 7000 card back in
<Dr_Willis> Predictable:  i recall that for my 5500 card i had touse the nvidia-legacy driver.. not the nvidia one. (but ive not toyed with that box in months.. so th package name i am rembering may be wrong)
<rameshwor> Dr_Willis:  if i want to install rpm packags... then ?  i need to convert to .deb  .. ? i'm learning to handle source codes and packages from CLI  ....
<Halitech> vaughn, right click - save file as doesn't work?
<zaccour> how do i change flash settings? there is a bug with the right click on a flash site
<oedin> any idea, how to make my compaq CQ40 cam works ?
<vaughn> I will try it now.
<Predictable> dr_willis: yeah it may of worked, but the 5500 isn't listed under the legacy drivers. But im done fulling with it for awhile.
<zaccour> anyone know how to change flash settings? or is this just a bug from adobe
<Predictable> dr_willis: any chance u know how to update radeon 7000 drivers. Hardware finds nothing.
<BaRaLGiN> hello people
<sy64> hello World
<BaRaLGiN> you bot?
<BaRaLGiN> ^-)
<sy64> it is my first connection here
<reverseblade> Does mono slow down my system as people say ?
<zaccour> anyone know how to change flash settings? or is this just a bug from adobe
<zaccour> right click DOES NOT WORK
<rameshwor> sy64: i think you want welcome... ok. so welcome welcome...
<Dr_Willis> Predictable:  Im pretty sure its the legacy ones.. in the past i accidently insalled the newer nvidia ones for both my machines.. took me an hr+ to realize i was using the wrong one for the 5500 box.
<aganthorp> flash player for linux sucks hard right now
<zicho> how do i see which modules are loaded?
<zaccour> i right click, click settings, and get a frozen dialog box
<zaccour> yeah true
<sy64> and i hope obtain informations later about ubuntu
<zaccour> will flash improve? is there a way to change settings other than right click?
<Dr_Willis> Predictable:  ati has been removing support for many cards from their fglrx drivers.. many cards now use the GPL drivers.
<Predictable> dr_willis:  I was going to try that but Im hot and got tired of it.. I may tonight or so.
<Dr_Willis> Predictable:  and thats all i know on ATI. :)
<Predictable> dr_willis: gpl drivers so any chance u know where to find em?
<Dr_Willis> Predictable:  yes.. :) they are allready there built in...
<Dr_Willis> Predictable:  no need to look.
<Predictable> dr_willis: ahh ok so im all set then. so theres no other driver newer or better besides what ubuntu has right?
<Dr_Willis> Predictable:  ATI has removed support for many of their cards from th4e fglrx drivers.. there will only be updated gpl drivers for those cards from now on. (and yes some features ARE missing in the gpl drivers) (one reason i stick with nvidia)
<hvgotcodes> does the catalyst 9.6 driver support  Radeon Mobility HD 3670?  In the release notes i don't see that exact line, but i do see radeon 3670, hd 3600 series, etc
<Tamnakz> I cannot log onto yahoo messenger in Pidgeon, anyone else having problems?
<Dr_Willis> Yea - I figured out how to disalbe Network-Manager from wanting my password.  at login....
<grawity> Tamnakz: It's "Pidgin", and yes, many people are having problems with Yahoo.
<Dr_Willis> for those that want to know --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7470795
<Predictable> dr_willis: I noticed when I first installed ubuntu with radeon b4 I remembered about that old 5500fx compiz when I got it working didn't do everything such as rain/water effects. ect. Maybe it was the way I set it up but I dunno im new lol .
<lvlefisto> Tamnakz: /join #pidgin
<Dr_Willis> Predictable:  i disable 90% of all compiz stuff..  i rarely enable it at all on most machines
<Tamnakz> lvlefisto, can you explain?
<Tamnakz> ahh, a channel here for pidgin? I've never used this chat save for this
<Predictable> dr_willis: im sure id do the same thing, but coming from windows its pretty cool at first lol
<lvlefisto> Tamnakz: yahoo is changing server software, so pidgin has to adapt to it and it wouldn't be soon
<elitecoder> I have a macbook pro 15" and ubuntu hasn't detected my wireless card. Any help?
<PB> òóò ðóñ åñòü
<Tamnakz> so is there any alternative for the time being?
<kev2121> hello world
<kev2121> I can only begin programming  in JAVA with eclipse?
<Dr_Willis> Predictable:  only feature the wife likes is the 'zoom' (hold super and roll the mouse wheel)
<NET||abuse> hey guys. trying to fill out applications register for linux apps, need the gnome-sound-control icon, but can't find it, also the database needs an image at least 48x48, can be png, jpg or gif
<NET||abuse> been looking around for it everywhere, but don't see it
<elitecoder> nevermind i found it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro4-1/Jaunty#Wireless%20(Broadcom)
<Predictable> dr_willis: lol
<mds1> Hi all! I try to get my new iPod Shuffle 4th generation (4 GB) running on Ubuntu 9.04.  I can access it with e.g. Songbird and copy music, but when I turn the iPod on it tells me to use iTunes to sync music.  Can anyone help?
<zaccour> the horribly flawed flash player port Linux has is un freakin acceptable. i'm gonna email them about this right now
<Sh3r1ff> kev2121: all you need is jdk and an editor, eclipse is just a handy toolto program in java
<zaccour> is there any way to change flash settings other than right click? tabs in settings are frozen
<kev2121> Sh3r1ff: thanks... which editor?
<oskar-> zaccour:  maybe this works: http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager02.html
<Sh3r1ff> kev2121: vi, vim, gedit, ...
<NET||abuse> mds1, as far as i know, iphones, ipod touch and well, I don't know about nano's or shuffles, but anything newer that the ipod video is under new driver based interface, so I don't know of any apps that will work.
<mds1> Thanks.  Any idea where to ask/how to find out?
<Sh3r1ff> kev2121: although i suggest to use eclipse, it is really handy to control your classes and to test your code
<Tigerboy> Ubuntu 9.04 I have to run the command "sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager start" every time I boot one pc otherwise NetworkManager doesn't start and their is no way to start it from the icon. Any idea what file I have to edit to fix  this?
<bullgard4> After 8.04.1>8.10 dist upgrade on my laptop computer some special keys of the keyboard do not function properly in GNOME any more. E. g. AltGr+X echos in the 'Keyboard settings' dialog as 'x', in a GNOME terminal AltGr produces a line feed. Keyboard model=Generic 105-key (Intl)PC. In a virtual console the keyboard layout is okay. How to troubleshoot?
<NET||abuse> mds1, also, most apps use the same library, libipod, to connect to it. most older ipod devices will also enter mass storage mode, so they are accessible by standard usb drive methods. But newer devices have limited this functionality.
<kev2121> sh3r1ff: thank you very much, I am a beginner
<NET||abuse> mds1, songbird i have heard some one mention as the only app that works on certain ipods, but i don't know the details of that.
<antonio_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<NET||abuse> mds1, i actually keep a vista image in virtualbox, with itunes just to sync my iphone. which i hate having to do.
<mds1> NET||abuse, it actually is accessible as mass storage and I can put files (music) on it.  It just does not play the music when disconnected from usb.  It tells me to use iTunes to set it up...
<czacha> hi all
<mds1> NET||abuse, yeah, that might be my solution as well- except using kvm ;-)
<Rob235> can someone help me with crossover? after i install it and try to create a bottle it just says please wait while its being created and never finishes
<NET||abuse> mds1, yeh, you need to use gtkpodder or another app like this to put music on it, libipod understands the ipod database format which allows you to put music in and have the ipod os pick it up.
<Tigerboy> netabuse try programs like banshee
<NET||abuse> Tigerboy, yeh, rythmbox and banshee, amarok etc... they all use libipod
<pumpkinseed> hey everyone... Does anyone know when Easy Peasy 2.0 will be out?
<mds1> NET||abuse, yes I know, it just seams that all the apps don't wirte the db in prober way.
<NET||abuse> mds1, gpodder is great for podcasts, i have used that on older ipods.
<Tigerboy> itune syncing now also works in wine
<NET||abuse> Tigerboy, WHAT??????
<Tigerboy> wine is a windows emulator
<mds1> NET||abuse, he meant me ;-)
<NET||abuse> Tigerboy, gimme link,, please: ) AWSOME!!
<NET||abuse> Tigerboy, yeh, and the usb drivers in linux never supported the mode that ipods needed to connect
<Tigerboy> ok will try to find it give me a second
<boss_mc> Tigerboy: WINE is not a windows emulator
<Dr_Willis> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<NET||abuse> Tigerboy, so all efforts required a patch to the kernel, not just wine,
<czacha> Hi I've great ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> WINE is a compatibility layer
<czacha> ^^
<NET||abuse> Dr_Willis, yes, we know, we're not confused about htis.
<pumpkinseed> hey everyone... Does anyone know when Easy Peasy 2.0 will be out?
<Sh3r1ff> pumpkinseed: ask the developpers of easy peasy? ;)
<Tigerboy> here's one to start: http://www.downloadsquad.com/2008/03/04/itunes-syncing-now-works-in-linux-with-wine/
<Rob235> can someone help me with crossover? after i install it and try to create a bottle it just says please wait while its being created and never finishes
<Dr_Willis> bottle?
<NET||abuse> Tigerboy, but because virtualisation allowed the windows installation to use the usb devices by raw access, the windows drivers could run the way itunes needed to allow syncing with the newer ipods
<mds1> Tigerboy,  thanks 4 the link.  I'll try it right now!
<zaccour> i just emailed adobe about the poor Linux support being unacceptable
<Rob235> yes, a winxp bottle
<Dave___> Can someone help me get my windows drivers to work on ubuntu please. im completly new to linux and know basically nothing
<NET||abuse> Tigerboy, so this must mean that they patched the kernel with the improvements that allow syncing.
<tufpuf> how do I start vim with a plugin (vtreeexplorer) already started?
<Tigerboy> oh ok I like virtualbox
<Tigerboy> yes they did
<NET||abuse> Tigerboy, though i should probably put the "improvements" in inv comas
<NET||abuse> :)
<NET||abuse> Tigerboy, nice one, was about 8 months ago i was researching the state of ipod syncing in wine, so my info is out of date.
<rameshwor> Sh3r1ff: how do i update my gcc libraries ..    i get error while ./configure. ..  i think it is due to lack of some libraries..  right ??
<boss_mc> rameshwor: sounds like you just dont have some of the required libraries
<Sh3r1ff> rameshwor: it mostly says why it fails
<rameshwor> boss_mc: how to update ??
<Sh3r1ff> rameshwor: is what you are trying to install not available in the repo's?
<Tigerboy> itunes versions 7xx are now browze functionality level in wine: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1347
<bullgard4> After 8.04.1>8.10 dist upgrade on my laptop computer some special keys of the keyboard do not function properly in GNOME any more. E. g. AltGr+X echos in the 'Keyboard settings' dialog as 'x', in a GNOME terminal AltGr produces a line feed. Keyboard model=Generic 105-key (Intl)PC. In a virtual console the keyboard layout is okay. update-manager commented out the /etc/Xorg/xorg.conf sections "InputDevice". How to troubleshoot?
<Tigerboy> Bronze
<rameshwor> Sh3r1ff: no. but i want to learn compiling from source .....i thought it was a good thing to learn...
<boss_mc> rameshwor: in the output will be an explanation of the missing library, if you pastebin it to us we can have a look
<pumpkinseed> okay, well here is a better question for you guys. I just bought an Asus eee 1000HE and am wondering if you guys recommend Ubuntu 9.04 netbook remix (available on the Ubuntu website) and why...
<rameshwor> boss_mc: ok.  i'm currently on win..  i'll check the output    later..  ok.
<boss_mc> pumpkinseed: I advise it for ease of use and small (ish) memory footprint, ask in #eeepc for more details (it runs brilliantly on my eeepc 901)
<kas27es> I'm having troubles with mouse themes using compiz... Any help? (ubuntu 9.04)
<mds1> Tigerboy, what does the rating mean.  8.2 is silver??
<Dave___> Can someone help me get my windows drivers to work on ubuntu please.
<Tigerboy> i the bronze silver gold is a medal scheme similar to olympics I think referring to the level of functionality
<mds1> makes sense.
<Joeseph> Dave___: If it's a windows wireless drive, I can help you with ndiswrapper.
<Dave___> please
<Dave___> can we talk in private
<xcerca> for booting with grub, how do that hd lables relate to the device..  is sda1 = hd(0,0)  sdb5 = hd(1,2)  is that true ?
<mr__daniel> I want to learn to learn OpenGL ES. To do that I want to write and run openGL programs on my ubuntu machine, but I don't know which packages I need to install
<Joeseph> Dave___: I'd rather do it here, if it's convenient for you.
<Dave___> ok its just im on the freenode client thing and its harder to follow
<Dave___> but sure
<Joeseph> Dave___: Are you connected to the internet with the machine that you are trying to install the drivers on?
<Dave___> no
<rameshwor>   can't connect to irc from xchat ubuntu. any one please?? i'm from proxy server.. or DNS or.... what they call.
<Dave___> i think i have installed ndiswrapper but im not sure if i did it correctly
<Dave___> first time using linux etc.
<n0de> hi im using 8.04 lts with raid1... i heard there is a problem if one disk dies.. is this still the case?? bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/120375 ?? thx
<Joeseph> Dave___: Go to your terminal and type 'ndiswrapper -l'   what does that give you?
<ibmman> what aplacation do i use do view all directires/folders in ubuntu
<grawity> ibmman: nautilus
<Dave___> 'invalid driver'
<MGWperk> help, terminal wont let me type
<Dave___> is that an I or an L lol
<Caligula> ibmman: it depends upon your windows system.  if you run gnome use nautilus, kde konqueror, or xfce thunar.
<Joeseph> Dave___: Seems that you improperly install a driver.   Remove the driver with 'ndiswrapper -r *name of driver*      What wireless card are you using?
<okan_> Hi. I'm trying to install restricted drivers(my ati graphics card). From System-Administration-Hardware Drivers..But it doesnt do anything
<duxbarak> i installed samba, and shared a folder with the menu option in gnome, and i see it on the network from both linux and windows boxes, but when i double click, it asks me for a username and password, and entering a valid username and password doesn't work, any help? is there a way to not require a username/password?
<MGWperk> Help, Im trying to install abobe air and when terminal requests my password it wont allow me to type
<grawity> MGWperk: It allows you to type, it just doesn't show that.
<Dave___> Joeseph:  says it cant delete it, i think ive totally messed it up
<grawity> MGWperk: In Unix, when you type the password you don't see any "******"'s.
<Joeseph> Dave___: Sorry, type 'sudo ndiswrapper -r *name of driver*'
<Dave___> oh hold on
<kitty_> its a security feature, if people can't see what you type or how many characters you are typing its harder to guess a password
<okan_> I need to install Kernel Header Package... do you know what they call it? like, apt-get install kernelh ? :P
<NET||abuse> Tigerboy, ahhhh, right, i have the latest itunes.
<grawity> okan_: apt-cache search kernel headers
<MGWperk> grawity: it doesnt show anything, not even the cursor moving
<NET||abuse> Tigerboy, so wonder if i can use it.
<zhan_zr> okan_: use synaptic
<kitty_> thats right mgwperk
<grawity> MGWperk: I just said, Unix terminal apps don't show anything.
<boss_mc> MGWperk: it shouldn't
<okan_> thanx all
<MGWperk> oh thanks
<grawity> MGWperk: You just type the password, press Enter, it checks it.
<Hilikus> i'm trying to configure exim4 to send emails to myself as a safety measure. i'm trying to set up a smarthost since my isp blocks mail otherwise. does anyone know if gmail ULA allows this? its just to send to myself from my own server
<Dave___> ok Joeseph  that worked
<okan_> Is there a codec for quicktime movies?
<rameshwor> Can anyone in pm  give me instructions to join newsgroups .. or usenet..
<Tamnakz> Is there any other program other than pidgin that'll let me use yahoo with ubuntu?
<grawity> rameshwor: For what?
<rameshwor> okan_: didn't vlc play it ?
<grawity> rameshwor: Do you want Usenet for the discussions, or  for downloads?
<rameshwor> grawity: pm plz..it' offtopic so..
<lwells> Is 9.04 still considered a not completely stabel version??
<Joeseph> Dave___: Alright.  What drivers are you trying to install?   For ndiswrapper, all you need to do is to navigate to the directory with your drivers (all of the files, including the .inf), and type "sudo ndiswrapper -i *name Of .inf File*"  Tell me what's happening.
<okan_> rameshwor, there is a software i use needs quicktime libs to work right...
<duxbarak> okan_: do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?  i think the codec pack with quicktime is in that
<lwells> I have had it freeze up on my several times
<mds1> NET||abuse, so you installed 8.2 via wine? I tried, but it says it installed, but only Quicktime is avaliable- iTunes is not?
<draginx> Does anyone here have experience with working through a corrupt partition (it's an image file that I extracted using dd_rescue)
<draginx> help is greatly appreciated :)
<duxbarak> i installed samba in ubuntu, and shared a folder with the menu option in gnome, and i see it on the network from both linux and windows boxes, but when i double click, it asks me for a username and password, and entering a valid username and password doesn't work, any help?
<Joeseph> Ah!  Dave___ left!
<Papageno> How do I configure the appearance of libnotify notification bubbles? Specifically, I want to make them much smaller.
<bsl> !ports
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<mezy> hey, im having trouble getting to my hdd on the livecd
<mezy> says it cant but mounted
<mindy> i need help getting the screen resolution settings to stick after a reboot on ubuntu 9.04 with nvidia 180 driver - i can change the settings manually to 1440 x 900 but after a reboot it always goes back to 800 x 600
<boss_mc> mezy: you have to be root to do the mount and the mount point must already exist
<draginx> Myrtti, are you there and if so, may I PM you?
<duxbarak> Papageno: i think it's done by each app, but i could be wrong
<mezy> oh great
<mezy> boss_mc: thanx
<boss_mc> mezy: use sudo to get root status
<mindy> can anyone help?
<tetraedr> hi people
<mindy>  i need help getting the screen resolution settings to stick after a reboot on ubuntu 9.04 with nvidia 180 driver - i can change the settings manually to 1440 x 900 but after a reboot it always goes back to 800 x 600
<n3glv> hello
<tetraedr> what iso image should I download for ia64 architecture? found only amd 64
<n0de> does anyone know how to apt-get a specific version of a package? ie phpsysinfo/
<n0de> thx
<grawity> tetraedr: I doubt there's one
<tetraedr> mindy, man gtf
<n3glv> on several installs I get something about permissions on $home/.dmrc when X starts
<tetraedr> grawity, wtf? 0o ubuntu doesn't know about intel's x64 processors? 0o
<okan_> I'm trying to install something..but it says " libXinerama.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory "
<grawity> tetraedr: IA64 is quite rare now.
<mindy> tetraedr - what does that mean?
<okan_> But i have it on my /usr/lib
<grawity> tetraedr: And even Intel's 64 bit CPUs are now 'amd64'. (Though it's called x64 now.)
<na> hello all, i need help.  I have ubuntu 9.04 installed onto an external hard drive and all was working perfectly until today,  the laptop is not recognising that the usb drive is plugged in so not booting, i have tried to setup grub again, but i get this result.  --  http://pastebin.com/m78b7f503  still wont boot, any help will be greatly appreciated
<n3glv> na check your bios?
<tetraedr> mindy, what you need to do: gtf x t refreshrate and put that line into xorg.conf in the monitor device section
<tetraedr> grawity, ok, will try it thanks
<n3glv> verify the usb port is working? change cables?
<grawity> tetraedr: Unless you're really sure it's IA64, not x64 (or x86-64 or amd64)
<kitty_> na, check your boot order in bios and if something else is trying to boot first (i.e. you could have a cd stuck in the tray)
<okan_> I'm trying to install something..but it says " libXinerama.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory " .. But its in there /usr/lib... can anyone help
<NET||abuse> mds1, no i havn't done it yet. i'm excited about the possability,,, but not sure how.
<tetraedr> grawity, I can see only amd64 everywhere anyway
<onexused> Are there any faster alternatives to the default hibernate?
<grawity> tetraedr: amd64 is the old name for x64
<na> n3gIv i have checked the bios, for boot up it has Maxtor Basics USB as first boot, if i disconnect the hard drive it is not in the bios, i am currently using the livecd.  what else should i look for on the bios?
<n0de> can anyone help me? thx
<kitty_> na: do you get any messages while booting (from the usb drive) ?
<n3glv> na if u are booted on live cd, go into shell
<n3glv> and look at fdisk -l
<onexused> n0de: I believe it's convention to ask the question, rather than just ask for help in general : )
<n3glv> see if the partition etc is on the external device
<n0de> onexused: ive asked about 3 questions and none have been answered :(
<n0de> hi im using 8.04 lts with raid1... i heard there is a problem if one disk dies.. is this still the case?? bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/120375 ?? thx
<duxbarak> mindy: are you using the nvidia-settings program? or the display settings?
<n0de> does anyone know how to apt-get a specific version of a package? ie phpsysinfo/
<na> n3glv when i do fdisk -l i dont get a response, just goes to next line
<n3glv> sudo fdisk -l
<onexused> n0de: Ah, forgive me, then.  I must have logged in after that.
<boss_mc> n0de: you can do it in synaptic (package->force version)
<n0de> onexused: np
<okan_> I'm trying to install something..but it says " libXinerama.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory " .. But its in there /usr/lib... can anyone help
<`Dave`> Joeseph
<n3glv> or sudo su  then use it
<`Dave`> sorry about that my dads shitty laptop disconnected and wont reconnect to the internet
<boss_mc> n3glv: sudo -i or sudo -S are preferred to sudo su apparently
<NET||abuse> mds1, have winehq entry here http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=16848
<xtalmath> Id like Numlock to turn on at startup it appears numlockx is no longer necessary: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Jaunty#How_to_turn_on_Num_Lock_on_GNOME_startup however such a menu item does not exist.
<na> n3glv yes they are there, want me to paste the response on pastebin?
<n3glv> that is the letter L in lower case
<n3glv> not an i
<n3glv> as in fdisk -list
<n0de> boss_mc: im using lts in command line, does that prog have a cli interface?
<Joeseph> `Dave`: So what happened?
<na> n3glv: http://pastebin.com/m68fa8439
<`Dave`> well im on my desktop (the one i put linux on)
<`Dave`> could you tell me how to do it
<`Dave`> then ill go onto ubuntu and try
<`Dave`> please
<boss_mc> n0de: ok, it can be done, i can't remember the syntax though, I'm sure man aptitude will tell you
<kitty_> none of your partitions are active na
<mds1> NET||abuse, what do you mean with not being sure how?  If you have trouble with the current version 8.2 try the last release from the 7.x branch- it installed smoother here.  Testing now...
<Joeseph> `Dave`: What drivers are you trying to install?
<n0de> boss_mc: thx ill check it out - im new to ubuntu from gentoo, so thx for help
<boss_mc> n0de: sudo apt-get packagename=versionnumber
<`Dave`> for my wireless card, gfx card and motherboard
<na> how can i make it active?  sorry for the dumb questions but im a noob on linux heh
<NET||abuse> mds1, cool. will it sync my iphone,, i went ahead with os 3.0
<boss_mc> n0de: sudo apt-get install packagename=versionnumber
<n0de> thx ^^
<Joeseph> `Dave`: I can help you with your wireless card.   Do you know where you drivers are already?
<mds1> os 3.0??
<`Dave`> i have them on a disk
<thomc> uptime reports 5 users; I'm the only one logged in. Why's that?
<kitty_> fdisk /dev/sda , then you hit "a" and "1" OR whichever your boot partition might be, then hit "w" to quit with writing changes, reboot
<xtalmath> thomc: perhaps they suspended?
<Joeseph> `Dave`: Or what card you are using?
<na> kitty_ will try it out, thanks
<thomc> xtalmath: I'm the only user of this system.
<kitty_> before you reboot, do the fdisk -l
<xtalmath> how to have numlock turn on with boot?
<`Dave`> Joeseph: newlink wireless 11g 54 mbps wireless networking PCI adaptor
<kitty_> and see if it has a * under the "boot" columb
<n3glv> kitty_: are u sure that sda is his hd, and not the virtual ramdisk? (he's on a live cd)
<n0de> would anyone know if its beneficial to have a separate /boot partition.. ? thx
<kitty_> 160gb ?
<okan_> I'm trying to install something..but it says " libXinerama.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory " .. But its in there /usr/lib... can anyone help
<Joeseph> `Dave`: And do you have the drivers for that card already?
<`Dave`> i have them installed on my windows
<n3glv> looked weird to me too, but most likly it's his INTERNAL sata drive
<na> kitty_ how do i figure out my boot partition number?
<n3glv> dunno _why_ there is nothing on it
<n3glv> unless he borked an install
<kitty_> which drive did you shove your /boot/ directory on?
<`Dave`> Joeseph: i have the driver disk next to me too
<na> i set it on /dev/sdb
<pumpkinseed> does anyone have a recommendation for a good backup program in ubuntu? ideally I would like to just clone my whole drive
<n3glv> sdb is your external na? are both 160's?
<n0de> anyone know how to search apt-get for packages and their versions? thx
<n3glv> pumpkinseed: dd
<n3glv> n0de: google does
<xtalmath> thomc: root, messagebus, avahi,... all users of system
<na> n3glv yeah both the same, the internal hard drive is busted, reason why im using the external hd for now.  like i said it all worked fine till today
<onexused> n0de: I don't know about doing it from the command line, but if you use the synaptic gui, it has a search option.
<Joeseph> `Dave`: Okay.  Pop in the driver disk.   Search around the driver cd until you can find the .inf file.  (you can use nautilus, the file manager, to look through the cd.)  Then, with the terminal, navigate to that folder. (using 'cd /path/to/cd/with/.inf')  Tell me when you are there.
<n0de> onexused; thx just im using the lts in command
<alberto2000> anyone knows komodo edit?
<n3glv> anyone know about this $HOME/.dmrc error?
<n2diy_> I just installed 8.04, and upgraded to 9.04 on a desktop, and there is no quit or logout options in my system menu, and a non-privledgeid user is logged in. How do I get those options on the menu?
<onexused> n0de: ah
<pumpkinseed> something a little more specific would help. Do you have a website for this 'dd' ?
<`Dave`> Joeseph - i can't, i'm dual booting linux on the same pc as my windows. My dads laptop wont connect to the internet so i cant go back to using that.
<kitty_> n3glv, if you run some programs as root, it'll change the priviledges on the folders and you'll end up having to chown them back to your user
<kitty_> or just delete them and they'll *fix* themselves :P
<Joeseph> `Dave`: So you're on windows right now?
<`Dave`> yes, hold on ill go find the other laptop and try that
<n3glv> ok kitty_ it talks about perms 644 and that does not help
<pumpkinseed> actually... a backup program that isn't a command line based execution would be preferable...
<n3glv> pumpkinseed: if you want to back up a system that is in use, you'll have fun
<erUSUL> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<erUSUL> !sbackup > pumpkinseed
<ubottu> pumpkinseed, please see my private message
<Joeseph> `Dave`: Alright.   Well, basically, all you *should* need to do is to navigate to you CD's folder containing the .inf file in the terminal.  When you are there, type 'sudo ndiswrapper -i *Name_Of_.inf_file*'    then you'll need to run 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' to load it again.  Check to see if it's installed with 'ndiswrapper -l'
<pumpkinseed> i don't want to back it up while in use.... duh... especially since I was asking about cloning the entire drive... *sigh*
<n3glv> dd can clone a drive
<pumpkinseed> thanks ubottu!
<pumpkinseed> thanks erUSUL!
<Hilikus> how can i send an email from the command line without configuring a mail server like exim4. i don't want to run the risk of having my mail server hacked but i need to send emails to report errors
<erUSUL> Hilikus: maybe with something like ssmtp
<erUSUL> !info ssmtp
<ubottu> ssmtp (source: ssmtp): extremely simple MTA to get mail off the system to a mail hub. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.62-2.2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 49 kB, installed size 8 kB
<`Dave`> Joeseph i tried to navigate to the cd before and it said the directory didnt exist
<krishnan> got layed off from my job. is thr any way whr i can earn money using linux?
<`Dave`> i was on the desktop
<erUSUL> !ot | krishnan
<ubottu> krishnan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Joeseph> `Dave`: Are you sure that you are typing the directory name in correctly?
<Hilikus> erUSUL i wont to just configure an email client, like say thunderbird, where it does not relay emails, it just has a setting to be able to send emails. so i want that but from the CLI, i don't want a MTA
<`Dave`> i was on root@ubuntu~/: home/dave/Desktop  or w/e
<`Dave`> then i typed cd *name of cd here*
<n3glv> Hilikus: there are shell mail apps and even just unix mail
<erUSUL> Hilikus: ssmtp is exactly that check its homepage
<`Dave`> and it said it didnt exist
<Joeseph> `Dave`: You can copy and paste the directory's location from nautilus into the terminal to reduce errors.
<napzter> hi guys.. how to run an application in Terminal ?
<Joeseph> `Dave`: Are you logged in as root?
<n3glv> napzter: dotslash filename
<`Dave`> yes Joeseph
<grawity> napzter: 1. Open Terminal. 2. Enter the command.
<napzter> thnx
<napzter> men
<Szocool> hi there! need help in sql, If I have a range of IP associated to a Country, how can I search between those?
<Joeseph> `Dave`: Logging in as root is generally considered... not very safe.    When you need 'root' or 'super-user' access, it's recommended that you use 'sudo' followed by a command.
<`Dave`> ok
<Joeseph> `Dave`: So you can view the cd in the file browser, correct?
<EgyCoder09> any one here know about nessus gui interface
<`Dave`> yes
<pumpkinseed> one more question: can norton ghost be used to backup a hard drive with an Ubuntu installation (with ext4, swap, etc.)?
<erUSUL> !info partimage | pumpkinseed
<ubottu> pumpkinseed: partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.7-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 275 kB, installed size 964 kB
<`Dave`> jesus christ why are laptops so shit, both of the ones in my house wont connect to the wireless internet but my desktop does...
<EgyCoder09> while trying to make a connection using nessus interface it always get me ( Connection refused )
<EgyCoder09> any help ?
<n2diy_> I just installed 8.10, and upgraded to 9.04 on a desktop, and there is no quit or logout options in my system menu. How do I get those options on the menu?
<Joeseph> `Dave`: Navigate to the cd.  Then,  push the little pencil with a paper icon in the file manager.  Then, copy that address.  Then, go to the terminal and  type 'cd ' and then paste that line.
<`Dave`> ok Joeseph
<`Dave`> ill try it and then ill have to log back into my windows to come back and ask questions
<alberto2000> anyone: i have problems creating virtual hosts for apache2. can anyone help me?
<Joeseph> `Dave`: I don't quite understand your setup, but okay, I can wait a little while.
<alberto2000> when i browse to http://mysite i always get the standard "it works!" message
<`Dave`> Joeseph: when i turn on my pc i can chose ubuntu or windows
<Joeseph> `Dave`: I understand that....  well... never mind.  Good luck though.
<`Dave`> lol thanks
<bsl> alberto2000: you need to set up you're server
<bsl> your*
<mazda01> hi ya'll
<EgyCoder09> while trying to make a connection using nessus interface it always get me ( Connection refused ) .. any help here ?
<JoernTH> join /holgichat
<bsl> alberto2000: i'm setting up apache2 right now as well so I'll see if i can find the right config section for you
<alberto2000> bsl: ive edited /etc/hosts (added 127.0.0.1 mysite) and made a new file called mysite inside /etc/apache2/sites-available
<pumpkinseed> thanks
<alberto2000> bsl: that would be great
<bsl> alberto2000: try the man pages for a2ensite
<bsl> alberto2000: it may do a bit more than just create that file in sites-available
<alberto2000> bsl: can u please give me an example sites-available file
<AndryZ> how do i install a wifi card?
<bsl> alberto2000: i only have the default one right now
<AndryZ> the drivers are already on the system
<bsl> alberto2000: did you try the default and change the DocumentRoot?
<Joeseph> AndryZ: If there are no native drivers, the best way to go is ndiswrapper
<Joeseph> !ndiswrapper | AdnryZ
<ubottu> AdnryZ: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<AndryZ> Joeseph: wireless was working since i installed ubuntu, but now it disinstalled by itself
<AndryZ> after i updated my system
<alberto2000> bsl: no how to?
<Joeseph> AndryZ: That's no good....  hmmm.... Have you googled for similair issues with your same card?
<supercom32> Is DDR2 the latest type of ram avaliable?
<bsl> alberto2000: i was looking at the documentation for apache2 and it was overwhelming
<AndryZ> Joeseph: apparently nobody never had that issue. is there a simple way to install peripherals as in windows?
<AndryZ> I can see that board with lspci
<alberto2000> bsl: i know
<Joeseph> AndryZ: You can try ndisgtk with the drivers of the card.
<erUSUL> supercom32: ddr3 exist; but ask in #hardware
<ragarth> Hiya, I can print just fine using lpr and openoffice, but anything else throws up a "can't write page 1 image" even when I do a test page from cups. I'm choosing the correct printer, and documents that won't print in gwenview or kate print just fine with lpr. How can I troubleshoot this?
<alberto2000> bsl: when i change documentroot in default, it works
<alberto2000> but thats no solution
<AndryZ> Joeseph: it's an atheros adaptor, so it should work with no issues
<lovegame> Guys i install Ubuntu from windows, now i have law space in "Filesystem" how i can increase the space ?
<erUSUL> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<bsl> alberto2000: try "cp ./default ./../available-sites/newsite" modify file "a2ensite newsite"
<Joeseph> AndryZ: Let's see....  Did you look at 'System -> Administration -> Hardware drivers' ?  Hope I'm helping.
<cozmoz> hi, I'm using PCSX to play tekken 3 on my computer, I dont understand how to save a gamestate tho, can anyone explain to me? :)
<alberto2000> bsl: just a sec
<bsl> alberto2000: did you midify /et/apache2/httpd.conf yet?
<AndryZ> Joeseph: yeah, and what bothers me is that i can actually see "the driver is activated and currently in use"
<djdarkman> hello, can someone tell me how can I share my internet connection trough wireless?
<alberto2000> bsl: no! should i=?
<Joeseph> AndryZ: Hmm.... strange.....    umm.... No idea actually.
<lovegame> Guys i install Ubuntu from windows, now i have law space in "Filesystem" how i can increase the space ?
<bsl> alberto2000: i'll get you the example of the one I just created
<alberto2000> bsl: cool
<bsl> alberto2000: doesn't include virtual hosts though
<alberto2000> bsl: but thats what i need
<Emachman> Hi, I've just installed Jaunty Jackelope on a desktop computer, and I had a D-Link wireless adaptor installed.
<Emachman> It worked fine upstairs, but when I set it up in its more permanent location downstairs, it's no longer recognizing the wireless network
<Emachman> I think it's range, but it could also have been bent while it was being transported
<Emachman> Is there a way to check if Ubuntu can recognize it?
<bsl> alberto2000:   http://pastebin.com/m6fa60b93      modify per     http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/sections.html
<alberto2000> bsl: where should i paste that?
<TolYan> Is it safe to put the fresh installed Ubuntu Server on the network with external IP without firewall in front of it?
<bsl> you can't paste it all, you see the stuff under cat "/etc/apache2/httpd.conf", thats the contents of my "httpd.conf" file
<Dave__> Joeseph:  are you there? i's `Dave`
<Joeseph> Dave__: Yeah, for a little while longer.  But anyone can help you here......  How did it go?
<Dave__> it installed =]
<Joeseph> Dave__: Did you get the wireless set up and stuff too?
<cyberghoser1> hello everyone
<graydot> can someone tell me which is the apache support channel for users? i can't seem to find it
<Dave__> thanks! ok but now i dont know how to set up wireless
<annemarie`> hi guys, i have this CMS and it wants some chmod changes, but when i set the dirs/files to the chmods it wants i get the fail again when it checks the chmod? (PHP/Apache 2 related question)
<Dreamglider> im having trouble reading/detecting xD card in my built-in SD/MMC-MS/pro-xD card-reader, using ubuntu 8.10, i have no problems with SD. anyone have a solution ?
<graydot> annemarie`: do an ls -l and check if the permissions have been set.
<Dave__> Joeseph: I dont know how to set the wireless up
<ImpRadar> hey guy could you help explain this line to me "cd $(dirname $DATABASE)"
<ImpRadar> does it create some kind of varible you can use as a shortcut on the cli? or does it do nothing????
<BellinXFelon> what program rips cds quickest on xubuntu?
<Joeseph> Dave__: As long as the card is working like it is supposed to, it shouldn't be 'too' much different from windows.  Look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs   ... also, the thing with two computers in the top right of your top panel is your networking stuf.
<erUSUL> ImpRadar: it extracts the dirname from a variable that probably holds a path and then pass it to cd to move to that dirname
<AndryZ> Joeseph: solved with: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<AndryZ> :)
<epcom> ??
<cyberghoser1> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<BellinXFelon> what is the best program to use to rip cds?
<Joeseph> AndryZ: Cool.   I'll  have to remember that for future reference.
<ImpRadar> thanks erUSUL but what about the "$DATABASE)"
<cyberghoser1> My only problem at this moment is to have the network places always on my desktop, anyone to show me the way?
<grawity> ImpRadar: echo $DATABASE and you'll see what it's set to.
<gonzo_> Hello. I'm a xubuntu rookie whos trying to update my mothers laptop installation. However it appears her ISP is traffic shaping p2p traffic, and thus her update is stuck at 1-2kb/s. Does the update manager have an encryption method or some other way around this?
<gonzo_> I have tried searching the forums ofc :p but have not been succesful
<ImpRadar> so dirname is the argument "of cd" and $DATABASE is the varible that holds the data
<ImpRadar> erUSUL: so dirname is the argument "of cd" and $DATABASE is the varible that holds the data
<Dave__> Joeseph:  I dont have 2 computers at the top, only the network bar things, do i have to reboot before the drivers will work properly?
<Joeseph> Dave__: No.   Are the bars filled in with blue, or do they have an 'x' on them?
<Dave__> an X
<mobnoob> ;[ i made a boo boo help pls
<Joeseph> Dave__: Right click it.  What options does it give you?
<Dave__> I havent set up my wireless connection yet by the way
<Joeseph> Dave__: So you need to set up a wireless network?
<Dave__> yes Joeseph
<ImpRadar> erUSUL: why not just have the command "cd $($DATABASE)"
<Joeseph> Dave__: I've never done that myself.   Ask around here though, someone is bound to know.
<Nuuba> Can anyone assist with a graphics / hang issue?
<Dave__> im going to read that link you gave me first Joeseph
<Joeseph> Dave__: Good luck!
<Dave__> thanks alot for the help
<mobnoob> grub to grub2 problem here
<Joeseph> Dave__: Welcome.
<ipfw> Anyone in here have a Blackberry Cell Phone ?
<Nuuba> I am attemping to be a Linux convert after years of be MS centric / all was going well with my install of 9.04 untell I updated then my screen started going crazy (white and black bars green dots across the top) No I am at the point of just trying to reinstall and I am having the same inssues as soon as the installer loads (BIOS etc looks fine)  Any thoughs?
<lovegame> Guys i install Ubuntu from windows, now i have law space in "Filesystem" how i can increase the space ?
<mobnoob> ? uninstall or fix grub2 to grub
<yantti> hi
<mobnoob> hi
<kana> hello all, anybody know where is the syslog umask definition ? I need to change the permission so as another user can read it ... thanks
<draginx> Does anyone here have experience with working through a corrupt partition (it's an image file that I extracted using dd_rescue)
<hemanth> ImportError: No module named nautilus for pyscript
<Guest28585> hello everyone, what's the best defrag program nowadays?
<xiong> clean?
<grawity> Guest28585: You shouldn't need one.
<Guest28585> why?
<xiong> i'm a great believer in occasional defrag
<kana> grawity: unless he uses fat32
<grawity> kana: Or NTFS - that does need some defrag too.
<lesshaste> anyone else seen this weird thing where after a shutdown on a laptop grub doesn't give you a menu and it just logs you back in again
<kana> yeah. but I doubt he can create NTFS partition .. does he ?
<IrishAndy> FiReSTaRT: Hey back again, I tried what you said, i did an update and then activated the drivers for my card, but that broke everything. Wouldnt boot right after, had to do a clean install. Im back to where i was, installed and updated with ATI but cant get Compiz or Visual effects to work. Any other ideas?
<Gimbli> exit
<grawity> Guest28585: Unix filesystems by design fragment much less than the ones used by Windows. (Sometimes, defrag is healthy, but it's not required.)
<Petertje> hi, how do I get the current copying speed out of dd?
<FiReSTaRT> IrishAndy: sorry to hear that... worked just fine for me... i'm stumped.. your best bet would probably be checking out the forum with tips on your specific hardware
<IrishAndy> FiReSTaRT: Ok thanks. Going to leave it for now, but ill pop back in and let you know if i sort it out :) Thanks for the help.
<mindy> i keep having to reset my screen resolution manually to 1440X900 on ubuntu 9.04 with Nvidia 180.44 driver -- every time I reboot it goes back to 800X600 - can anyone help?
<Nuuba> I updated then my screen started going crazy (white and black bars green dots across the top) No I am at the point of just trying to reinstall and I am having the same inssues as soon as the installer loads (BIOS etc looks fine)  Any thoughs?
<perceptus> I used synaptic to get the docs for php5, where can i find them on my pc?
<F|ReSTaRT> IrishAndy: sorry to hear that... worked just fine for me... i'm stumped.. your best bet would probably be checking out the forum with tips on your specific hardware (i got disconnected)
<alberto2000> anyone: how do i install git?
<Dr_Willis> !git
<mindy> i keep having to reset my screen resolution manually to 1440X900 on ubuntu 9.04 with Nvidia 180.44 driver -- every time I reboot it goes back to 800X600 - can anyone help?
<ubottu> Git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<Petertje> !dd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd
<Dr_Willis> git - transitional dummy package which can be safely removed
<Petertje> ! info dd
<Petertje> ! info dd
<AndryZ> asd
<Petertje> !info dd
<ubottu> Package dd does not exist in jaunty
<kana_> guys, isn't it syslogd who creates syslog at the var/log ? there should be an option in which permission should this file created
<kana_> isn't it ?
<ekimmargni> Any way to convert hex to base 36 from terminal?
<grawity> ekimmargni: bc
<grawity> obase=36
<grawity> ibase=16
 * lazermouse leaves the ubuntu community forever
<grawity> 12345abcd
<FloodBot1> grawity: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Petertje> hi, how do I get the current copying speed out of dd?
<grawity> FloodBot1: Thank you very much.
 * ekimmargni reads man page
 * Dr_Willis waves bye to lazermouse 
 * lazermouse now uses Fedora 11
<grawity> ekimmargni: just enter the two obase/ibase commands I gave, and enter the hex.
<grawity> ekimmargni: But, if it's a really big number, it probably won't work.
<ekimmargni> hm, it returns zero :P
<grawity> Too big probably
<grawity> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Base_36 has some Python code.
<perceptus> I used synaptic to get the docs for php5, where can i find them on my pc?
<maozedung> anyone good with rtmpdump?
<Dr_Willis> perceptus:  use synaptics and look in the details for the package.. it will show what files it put there.. proverly in /usr/share/doc Somwehrere
<hemanth> how to add a new entry to the contextual menu ?
<maria> Hello everybody I got this and I dont know what it means
<maria> W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<maria> can u tell me what to do?
<etale> I have amd processor, flash not working anymore
<etale> how can I re-install flash?
<doktor> hello
<AndorinKato> Hi, people. As I understand it, Linux is written in a way that requires permissions for installs, right?
<embrik> re there any tip for tuning cinelerra when editing video? I use 2.1 cv in ubuntu jaunty
<grawity> AndorinKato: Depends on how you install it - one could just compile the source code.
<Slart> AndorinKato: for system stuff, yes
<AndorinKato> And this is one reason why Linux OS's are so secure?
<grawity> Well, not really
<Slart> AndorinKato: you can still install stuff in your own home directory.. that doesn't require any special permissions
<Slart> AndorinKato: nope
<michalski-bj> >>>>Hello, im having a problem with compiz at the moment. when I login, it doesnt start and neither does nautilus
<grawity> AndorinKato: Windows requires admin rights too. BUT it only recently stopped giving them to every user.
<AndorinKato> Rly? I was under the impression that nothing could be installed on your system without your consent.
<grawity> AndorinKato: System-wide no. But an user can install something just for himself.
<Slart> AndorinKato: there are several reasons.. the thing windows is catching up to now.. (the whole don't run stuff as admin/root) has been standard in linux for a long time.. ie if someone compromises my browser they can't only do what I can do myself.. so no trashing the system..
<AndorinKato> Right, okay...
<grawity> Unix was secure from the beginning.
<usser> grawity, hahaha
<usser> grawity, o rly?
<grawity> usser: Compared to Windows.
<AndorinKato> One of my friends is telling me about how if Linux becomes 'mainstream' and replaces Windows, malware will flcok to it.
<grawity> Windows wasn't, so it must change slowly, to not break stuff.
<grawity> AndorinKato: True
<AndorinKato> flock*
<Slart> AndorinKato: probably true
<usser> grawity, all those buffer overflow attacks originated on unix long before windows was even created
<AndorinKato> I told him that since Linux is open-source, vulnerabilities get patched very quickly.
<fosa> where is the vim plugin directory?
<deany> how do you get malware, if you only install stuff from the repos
<Dr_Willis> AndorinKato:  and more secure from the initial 'ground floor' - so i dont see it as being much of an issue
<Slart> deany: there are still bad people out there.. doing bad things to computers.. no matter what os you're using
<AndorinKato> Because of the permissions architecture and such?
<michalski-bj> >>>>Hello, im having a problem with compiz at the moment. when I login, it doesnt start and neither does nautilus
<grawity> usser: That's a little different; Unix had multiuser support and permissions from the beginning, Windows didn't.
<cowgarden> hi, on my dualscreen system neverput/-ball only gives me one resolution as an option and that makes it as wide a my two screens. how to make it fit on one?
<mobnoob> ? ne1 grub loader problem command line help
<deany> hmm, well as long as they arent getting me to run stuff I shouldnt be running, as root, then I dont see much of a problem..
<Jeruvy> !grub | mobnoob
<ubottu> mobnoob: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mobnoob> ty
<Quarth> Hi! Can anyone (or can you redirect me) help me to trace a possible bug with the last UNR 9.10 related to X freeze?
<Goioo> all right
<Goioo> was going to ask again
<AndorinKato> Could a malware or virus programmer conceivably find a way around the whole permissions thing to get something to install on the system without your consent?
<PleXs> Anyone uses KVM + virt and can usb printer from a windows vm ?
<Slart> AndorinKato: sure, there are always bugs and security holes.. linux/windows or whatever
<bmv> ola
<Goioo> can anyone help me with setting up a remote desktop.  I'm using a windows computer to access my linux box and I'm using TightVNC.  I have my port forwarding on, but it won't connect to the server.
<Goioo> Remote sharing is on for my linux box
<Dr_Willis> conceivably anything is possible. :)
<Dr_Willis> conceivably microsoft could go out of business tomorrow...
<musikgoat|main> Goioo: inside a network or through the internet?
<michalski-bj> no one here knows how to make compiz and nautilus start automaticly?
<Goioo> through the internet
<Goioo> I can get it to work through the network already
<Dr_Willis> michalski-bj:  They sttart automatically here by default.. clarify the question to the channel perhaps?
<musikgoat|main> Goioo: ok, good, then it should only be a problem with correct port forwarding
<musikgoat|main> Goioo: what did you do to port forward
<musikgoat|main> ?
<michalski-bj> Dr_Willis: I uninstalled metacity during system cleanups, then I logged in and neither or the two started, I opened a terminal typed compiz, and it started, opened another entered nautilus and it startted, same thing everytime
<tetraedr> are there any usb install images for 9.04? livecd doesn't recognize my dvd-rom :(
<musikgoat|main> tetraedr: on windows?
<Jeruvy> !usb | tetraedr
<ubottu> tetraedr: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<michalski-bj> Dr_Willis: also, I've since reinstalled metacity, no difference
<Goioo> I have a belkin router, I went to virtual machines and set the internal address for my linux box and have the router forwarding port 5900 to it
<tetraedr> musikgoat|main, yes
<Dr_Willis> michalski-bj:  perhaps you should reinstall the 'ubuntu-desktop' package.
<Saouka> I'm on ubuntu 8.04, trying to upgrade to 9.04, but there isn't the option in upgrade manager, any help?
<musikgoat|main> tetraedr: follow ubottu's advice
<musikgoat|main> Goioo: and you are testing this access from the outside of your network,  not inside?
<Dr_Willis> michalski-bj:  its possible you  need to do a 'metacity --replace' in a terminal to make it replace compiz. (or install/run fusion-icon)
<n2diy_> Saouka: how old is the install?
<Slart> Saouka: go into the "software sources" settings thingy.. I think there is a setting for upgrading only to LTS release, all new releases or no releases
<Goioo> well was testing it from the inside
<musikgoat|main> Goioo: most home routers don't support "loopback" through their wan ports
<michalski-bj> Dr_Willis: .....hmm didnt think of that.... back in 10
<Goioo> really?  I didn't know that
<tetraedr> Jeruvy, thanks
<musikgoat|main> Goioo: find a trusted person to test it for you from the outside
<Goioo> okay
<musikgoat|main> Goioo: or a trusted proxy
<alberto2000> can anyone give me a hand with installing git?
<Goioo> will do on that
<Jeruvy> tetraedr: yw
<musikgoat|main> Goioo: but its probably working
<musikgoat|main> Goioo: also remember that vnc is not encrypted
<BromaxSux> Saouka : did you start update-manager with the -c or -d option?
<musikgoat|main> Goioo: so its better to vnc through an ssh tunnel
<thalass> Damnit. Xchat's backscroll only goes back a certain number of lines. Which in this channel is less than an hour, so I can't see any of the replies to my enquiry :(
<Goioo> okay
<Goioo> so I just have to have port 5900
<Goioo> that's the one TightVNC uses?
<Goioo> that's fine
<Goioo> not worried about that
<Goioo> I have someone here to watch the box, any problems I'll just shut it down
<FloodBot1> Goioo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<musikgoat|main> Goioo: yes, correct
<AndorinKato> Is it possible to write a virus that sticks around through a hard drive formatting?
<thalass> So I'll repeat it just in case :P I'm sure a few hours between repeats doesn't count as flooding
<AndryZ> what about if i want to shutdown a wireless device?
<musikgoat|main> AndorinKato: only if its stored in ram, i guess
<thalass> Has anyone succeeded in getting flash to work with firefox and the AMD64 bit version of 9.04? I'm pretty noobish, so simple is good :P
<AndorinKato> And is it possible to beat those?
<Saouka> Slart: Thanks, should be sorted now.
<|Ryan> Anyone know how I can install Back Track 3 from a USB Booted version?
<thalass> I've followed a couple of different tutorials on the forums but to no avail
<musikgoat|main> AndorinKato: format from a livecd that does not have a virus on it
<Jeruvy> thalass: yes, go to adobe's site and get the .so and copy it to your mozilla profile directory.
<Saouka> And BromaxSux: I started it through the Red Arrow link, I didn't use bash.
<Carlos> Hi
<Slart> AndorinKato: possible.. yes.. but I doubt it will be very long lived
<AndorinKato> Fair enough.
<Dr_Willis> thalass:  i have no issies with flash/64bit.. all i did was install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' on this clean 64bit install.. and it worked
<musikgoat|main> thalass: adobe has a site called "labs" where they have an alpha 64bit flash
<BromaxSux> Saouka : try launching from terminal with either the -c or -d option
<Dr_Willis> it may be im using the 32bit flash.. i just know that it works. :)
<musikgoat|main> Dr_Willis: yes, probably with that nsplugin thingy
<Dr_Willis> I though it just installed a w32 compat libs :)
<nellmathew> thalass : i did the same, those who usually have issues with flash should try using "none" or maybe "normal" visual effects.. for me "extra" causes choppiness (appearance preferences)
<bullgard4> After 8.04.1>8.10 dist upgrade on my laptop computer some special keys of the keyboard do not function properly in GNOME any more. E. g. AltGr+X echos in the 'Keyboard settings' dialog as 'x', in a GNOME terminal AltGr produces a line feed. Keyboard model=Generic 105-key (Intl)PC. In a virtual console the keyboard layout is okay. update-manager commented out the /etc/Xorg/xorg.conf sections "InputDevice". How to troubleshoot?
<nellmathew> thalass: same meaning ubuntu-restricted-extras, same as Dr_Willis
<bill-e1> anyone smart on Netbook Launcher?  I need help with the volume_exclude_list
<musikgoat|main> thalass: Dr_Willis's advice is probably the easiest, if it doesn't work, try http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<|Ryan> Anyone know how I can install Back Track 3 from a USB Booted version?
<magnetron> |Ryan: maybe you can! ask in the back track forums.
<|Ryan> Orly?
<Jeruvy> |Ryan : or #centos
<|Ryan> Ty
<musikgoat|main> back track is based on cent?
<|Ryan> #centos
<thalass> thanks guys. I followed a tutorial, possibly involving the labs site's file, and it doesn't seem to work. Youtube's flash files don't appear at all on the site. Not even a grey square
<nellmathew> anyone here use conky? i have a question.. (guys in #conky don't talk). is it just me, or while the conky "window" is aligned to the top-right or bottom-right, and it's clicked on/dragged, does it click/drag items on the other side of the screen for any of you? (icons on left side)?
<vibecke> Hey guys, I've just installed a new webcam on my computer, and I actually have no clue on how to install the software, the hardware drivers thing dont registrate it. Can anyone gimme any pointers or such?
<thalass> But I'll have a play around. The laptop is a HP xt1000 type, which seems to be more trouble than regular ones
<vibecke> my webcam is connected trough usb port
<Slart> !webcam | vibecke
<ubottu> vibecke: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<suigeneris> I have 2 partitions that I'd like to merge. can I do this without reformatting the one I'm going to add the other to the end?
<vibecke> tnks
<Slart> suigeneris: I don't think so
<Slart> suigeneris: or.. you could remove one of them and extend the other one
<michalski-bj> Dr_Willis: this is going to take me awhile, ubuntu-desktop is jam packed with alot of packages I dont want (non-system), thanks for the help I hope this works
<buttons840> Question: I'm connected to a headless server over SSH.  What is the best way to multitask, that is, have multiple terminal "windows" all connected to the same server?
<Slart> suigeneris: that way you'll at least keep one of the partitions
<hero_nocturnal> can i make a chat program to chat between 2 users having private ips on 2 different subnets without having a virtual server between them
<musikgoat|main> suigeneris: not that i can think of,  best to just backup whats on the first partition, format with a live cd, and restore everything to the full disk
<boraklavun__> I need to go out see you soon
<Slart> buttons840: run another terminal, ssh in again?
<suigeneris> Slart, thanks a lot
<m0u5e> hey guys, if i'm installing vmware player, should i use the .rpm or the bundle?
<musikgoat|main> !screen | buttons840
<Slart> !rpm | m0u5e
<ubottu> buttons840: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<ubottu> m0u5e: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Slart> m0u5e: never use rpm's on ubuntu.. not even with alien
<m0u5e> Slart: thanks, thats why i was asking :D
<buttons840> is screen installed by default
<buttons840> ?
<m0u5e> Slart: so i should use the bundle? have you installed vmware before? i've never done it before so i'm a little nervous
<Jeruvy> thalass: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html  just unarchive this into the mozilla profile directory.  Thats it.
<musikgoat|main> !info screen
<ubottu> screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-11ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 590 kB, installed size 1008 kB
<Slart> buttons840: I don't think so, but it's in the repos
<musikgoat|main> buttons840: no, you have to install it from synaptic
<Slart> m0u5e: I've never tried vmware myself so no.. I use virtualbox
<Slart> m0u5e: but installing wmvare isn't anything strange.. it's just like installing any other app
<krdyt> i have two different versions of ubuntu installed one two different internal drives, the intrepid install drive doesnt mount the jaunty installed drive untuil i got go to 'places>computer' and click 157GB media, then i have to enter a password. any way to get it to auto mount?
<m0u5e> Slart: well, its not just double click, "install" :(
<krdyt> im on intrepid now...
<musikgoat|main> !fstab | krdyt
<ubottu> krdyt: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Slart> m0u5e: oh.. don't they have a binary installer or something?
<buttons840> I have some packages that have been kept back?  I didn't do this myself, is it common for packages to be held back?
<thalass> OK. Stupid question: where is the mozilla profile directory?
<musikgoat|main> m0u5e: its a scripted installer...  you go into terminal, cd tothe vmware directory that you have uncompressed
<m0u5e> uh.... i have a .bundle package
<Jeruvy> thalass: ~/.mozilla
<mobnoob> oops grub to grub2 help to restore please
<Slart> thalass: ~/.mozilla/profiles/<lotsofrandomcharacters>
<thalass> ah hahaha
<musikgoat|main> m0u5e: then type ./vmware-install  or something
<Slart> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Slart> m0u5e: have a look at that link from ubottu above
<musikgoat|main> Jeruvy, Slart:  everything i've read, and what i did was install it to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<musikgoat|main> thalass: ^^
<musikgoat|main> the folder is not there by default, but you just create it and drop the .so file in there, restart FF and profit
<WIGGMPk> Slart: VirtualBox is quite nice and very sleek.. I would advise installing the proprietary version and not the OSE for better USB  support
<suigeneris> I am trying to umount /dev/sda1, but it won't umount although no process is using it. any ideas?
<thalass> It appears I only have a 'firefox' and an 'extensions' directory.
<musikgoat|main> suigeneris: move out of the directory, in any terminals
<Slart> WIGGMPk: mm.. already have.. it's m0u5e that is installing vmware
<suigeneris> musikgoat|main, I am out of them
<hero_nocturnal> i dont know if its appropriate to ask her but: can i make a chat program to chat between 2 users having private ips on 2 different subnets without having a virtual server between them
<WIGGMPk> Slart: oops lol
<Jeruvy> thalass: from the terminal do a'ls -al' to see all the folders
<musikgoat|main> thalass: create a plugins directory
<musikgoat|main> inside .mozilla
<WIGGMPk> m0u5e: VirtualBox is quite nice and very sleek.. I would advise installing the proprietary version and not the OSE for better USB  support
<musikgoat|main> suigeneris: what error do you get, device is busy?
<buttons840> hero_nocturnal, I don't know for sure, but in generall you CAN create a program to do anything
 * Dr_Willis secconds WIGGMPk 's suggestion
 * musikgoat|main thirds it
 * WIGGMPk =)
<suigeneris> brb
<Dr_Willis> and the Prop. version has other added features.
<musikgoat|main> I guess he didn't like our pushy suggestion  :)
<WIGGMPk> Dr_Willis: couldnt remember them off the top of my head
<musikgoat|main> usb support is the main reason why i needed it
<`Dave`> Can someone help me connect to my wireless network please?
<Dr_Willis> WIGGMPk:  sata controller support for one. :)
<thalass> ok folder created (It didn't show up with ls -al, thanks for that one too. I'm learning today! hah), but I can't see /.mozilla in nautilus so I'm going to have to try and remember how to cp a file in the command line
<thalass> I'm still a bit of a noob from windows
<musikgoat|main> thalass: no, its ~/.moziila
<musikgoat|main> *mozilla
<musikgoat|main> thalass: ~ stands for /home/username
<WIGGMPk> Dr_Willis: yes, although I never really grasp that idea.. it's virtual? lol
<thalass> (four line paste)
<thalass> thalass@Knowledge-Searu:~/.mozilla$ ls -al
<thalass> total 16
<thalass> drwx------  4 thalass thalass 4096 2009-05-20 17:39 .
<thalass> drwxr-xr-x 66 thalass thalass 4096 2009-06-20 11:11 ..
<thalass> drwx------  3 thalass thalass 4096 2009-05-20 17:39 extensions
<FloodBot1> thalass: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WIGGMPk> !enter > thalass
<ubottu> thalass, please see my private message
<thalass> ok
<musikgoat|main> so you want the file to be in /home/<your username>/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<Dr_Willis> WIGGMPk:  yea - if you want/need a lot of virtual drives or want to test sata stuff  its handy.
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> hello
<Dr_Willis> WIGGMPk:  ive heard its also a bit faster to use sata controller/drives.  but never tested that.
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> do you guys know a program to visualize network topology?
<thalass> ok: http://paste.ubuntu.com/200243/
<thalass> So it didn't show up in ~/.mozilla at all, so I created the folder in there.
<player0k> <Kamus_H_Zwisch>, netdiscover
<musikgoat|main> good
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> player0k, danke sehr
<Dr_Willis> Kamus_H_Zwisch:  ive seen such apps.. but rarely use them. (only 4 pcs here on the lan)
<`Dave`> Can someone help me connect to my wireless network please?
<Dr_Willis> !info netdiscover
<ubottu> netdiscover (source: netdiscover): active/passive network address scanner using arp requests. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3beta6+20080409-3 (jaunty), package size 169 kB, installed size 472 kB
<Jeruvy> !info etherape
<ubottu> etherape (source: etherape): graphical network monitor modeled after etherman. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-1build1 (jaunty), package size 372 kB, installed size 932 kB
<Nehyx> hi
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. netdiscover is neat. :)
<drogenhilfe> hi, is every NC10 mousepad multi touch capable? I've got the one with the small touchpad and physical keys
<nperry> !package Eclipse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package Eclipse
<nperry> !package eclipse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package eclipse
<thalass> awesome it's there. Thanks for your help, folks. :)
<nellmathew> drogenhilfe, yeah every nc10 is multitouch, i don't know about the special edition (the glossy screen one) though. but it doesn't work on ubuntu (multitouch)
<musikgoat|main> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-5ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 126 kB, installed size 420 kB
<nperry> ty musikgoat|main  :)
<musikgoat|main> thalass: sweet, youtube works now?
<drogenhilfe> nellmathew: thanks
<thalass> I'm about to try...
<thalass> heh
<nellmathew> drogenhilfe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NC10 - on what works and what doesn't (with ubuntu)
<nellmathew> and how to get it working ;]
<thalass> arg damnit
<musikgoat|main> thalass: make sure ff loaded it by checking about:config
<`Dave`> Can someone help me connect to my wireless network please?
<Jeruvy> !wireless | `Dave`
<ubottu> `Dave`: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<`Dave`> ty
<hanasaki> can zip handle the new bzip2 in winzip? what options
<musikgoat|main> you should check winzip's site, but i doubt it
<musikgoat|main> use 7zip
<musikgoat|main> hanasaki: oh, sorry, i mis-read that
<hanasaki> musikgoat|main,  when options
<j3> sudo apt-get install p7zip
<j3> or smth like that
<Arceye> does the ubuntu server version have any kind of gui or does it have to be maintained with cli?
<j3> cli
<hanasaki> musikgoat|main,  and j3  you guys pretty much switch to 7zip?
<kodekill> icp is the best!
<hanasaki> icp?
<nellmathew> yeah 7zip supports bzip2 pretty well
<musikgoat|main> hanasaki: i have always installed it, the lmza compression is usually good
<Jeruvy> Arceye: it does not install ubuntu-desktop by default, but you can install it.
<kodekill> insane clown posse
<poh> is there a way to reset my sound to the default configuration for 9.04?
<kodekill> it was a joke
<kodekill> they really suck
<hanasaki> lol
<hanasaki> musikgoat|main,  which compression option do u use on 7z?
<Arceye> when installing it can i choose something that uses little resourses like xubuntu has
<krammer__> how can i fix a bad sector on my linux side
<Quarth> hi! can you help me on reversing updates done today? I think one of them has broken somthing that makes X to freeze during startup.
<nellmathew> hanasaki, what options are you in need of?
<musikgoat|main> Arceye: install xfce  (xubuntu-desktop)
<deagle> does anyone know how ubuntu auto detects usb devices and places them on the "Places" menu?
<Ahadiel> deagle, gnome handles that
<deagle> oic
<hanasaki> the 7z defualt compression is better than zip but SLOW
<deagle> does anyone know how gnome auto detects usb devices and places them on the "Places" menu?
<deagle> :P
<Arceye> ok thanks is there a recommended server version I would want ?
<deagle> i wanna write a script to have the same deal but on openbox's menu
<musikgoat|main> hanasaki: you will find that the better the compression, the slower it will be (mostly)
<hanasaki> true that :(
<krammer__> how can i fix a bad sector on my linux side
<edbian> deagle: When you connect the drive a udev rule is callled (a generic one for any usb drive) and this rule performs certain actions such as mounting the device and creating a shortcut in the places menu.  What is your question more specifically?
<nellmathew> hanasaki, p7zip supports ZIP, 7z, BZIP2, TAR, CAB, ARJ.. ect..
<deagle> edbian: i wanna have the same menu on openbox's root menu
<deagle> edbian: so when i plug devices in, they'll show up in openbox's menu
<musikgoat|main> Arceye: the server edition and desktop editions of ubuntu are not too different, just different installed packages, and different kernel modules...  so you still install what ever you want with apt.   e.g.   sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<edbian> deagle: Well I don't know how to control openbox's menu but I know how to make scripts and I am ok with udev rules.  First you need to make your udev rule.  I have found though that this is somewhat difficult.
<Slart> krammer__: not sure you can actually fix it.. you can try to recover the information stored there.. and tell your system not to use that sector again
<Arceye> musikgoat|main: so could use the xubuntu desktop disc but manually choose what to install and run it as a server ?
<Ahadiel> deagle, You could probably just use gnome-volume-manager to automount the usb devices to /media, then make a pipemenu script that lists the folders in /media
<musikgoat|main> Arceye: yes
<krammer__> Slart, how do i tell my system to use that sector again, could this be an error in the smart program as well?
<edbian> deagle: If you go to /etc/udev/rules.d you can see the rule configuration files.  I believe you're going to want to create a whole new file.  called 10-local.rules
<edbian> Ahadiel: He's not using gnome.
<SmithKurosaki> Where are you richie?
<Arceye> musikgoat|main: thanks  I am off to download and install now, I will be back for more assistance :)
<Ahadiel> edbian, You can still use most gnome utilities
<Slart> krammer__: have a look at the app called "badblocks"
<Slart> krammer__: read the man page.. I think it's described there
<edbian> Ahadiel: Without gnome installed?  Are you sure?
<daishadar> can someone explain to me why in firefox in ubuntu some webpages have very small fonts if you don't override them?  *i know how to fix this* by overriding the page's fonts, i'm just trying to understand *why* it shows up different in ubuntu vs windows
<Ahadiel> edbian, He didn't mention not having gnome installed.
<Quarth> hi! can you help me on reversing updates done today? I think one of them has broken somthing that makes X to freeze during startup.
<edbian> Ahadiel: OH ha ha ha :)
<Ahadiel> edbian, So was I to have known?
<Ahadiel> -_-
<Ahadiel> so how was i*
<edbian> deagle: Well, do you have gnome installed?  Ahadiel is right it is much easier to use gnome utilities to do what you're trying to do.
<deagle> yeah i do have gnome installed
<krammer__> slart, do i need to install badblocks?
<deagle> so far, the only thing i use it for, however, is gnome-panel :P
<magnetron> daishadar: try this: install the package msttcorefonts
<edbian> Ahadiel: I assumed wrongly :(  (not sure if that's a word... "wrongly")
<Mike_lifeguard> Quarth: where are your X updates coming from? The normal repositories, or have you added xorg-edgers or x-updates/x-swat to your sources.list?
<Slart> krammer__: I don't think so.. it should be installed by default
<Arceye> jaunty  or hardy heron  which would be best option ?
<nellmathew> does anyone know if acronis works with ext4? (i've been using it for a while on my personal laptop and it hasn't caused me any problems i can't handle, i'm thinking about switching my whole network over - but i need backup support)
<nick125> Good afternoon everyone (well, afternoon here, but feel free to replace that with whatever is applicable in your area ;)); I'm having an issue with iwl3945
<edbian> deagle: Well maybe Ahadiel wants to help you I've never done anything like this with gnome-utilities.
<deagle> :D
<deagle> thanks guy!
<deagle> *thanks guys!
<musikgoat|main> Arceye: jaunty
<Arceye> musikgoat|main: thanks
<edbian> deagle: NP
<magnetron> daishadar: mostly it's caused by the fonts not being installed on your system. some people assume that if the font is included on windows xp then everyone has it. that's why you should install the msttcorefonts package
<usser> nick125, are you running 9.04?
<deagle> Ahadiel: would I *HAVE* to automount everything that's plugged in?
<daishadar> magnetron: i've installed it already
<guntbert> !info e2fsprogs | krammer__
<ubottu> krammer__: e2fsprogs (source: e2fsprogs): ext2/ext3/ext4 file system utilities. In component main, is required. Version 1.41.4-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 751 kB, installed size 2068 kB
<nick125> When I first associate to my AP, I get a solid 3-5mbit of speed...sufficient enough for NFS. However, after a few hours, the speed decreases down to where I begin getting huge latency at 700kbit of transfer.
<nick125> usser: Yes. Kernel 2.6.28-13-generic
<Slart> daishadar: can you give an example of an url where the fonts are to small?
<nick125> I've also tried using the latest firmware/ucode from Intel's site and that didn't seem to help, either.
<usser> nick125, yea i have that problem too, never found a solution
<musikgoat|main> nick125: wireless interference could be causing your ap to drop your connection rate down to 1-2mb
<daishadar> Slart: http://www.waitingfornextyear.com
<usser> musikgoat|main, its not interference, problem is with intel drivers
<musikgoat|main> oh
<nick125> musikgoat|main: There's only one other AP in the area, and I made sure that I set my AP to a different channel.
<daishadar> Slart: and, if you set a minimum font size by overriding in firefox, here's a site that gets messed up: http://sports.yahoo.com
<usser> musikgoat|main, i have ath5k working just fine in the same apartment
<Quarth> Mike_lifeguard: sorry, not well explained. I've installed 9.10 last image, all running ok till I updates the system, after that login screen freezes at startup or after few seconds. Probably due to package update.
<dsnyders> nick125, You are aware that you must be six channels away to avoid interference?
<musikgoat|main> nick125: cordless telephones, microwaves, ufo's can do it too :-)
<Mike_lifeguard> Quarth: yes, so now you want to get the previous .deb and install it -- to do that, you need to know where your updates are coming from
<nick125> My old broadcra^Wbroadcom card didn't have this issue....although it did have random disconnections and other fun things associated with ndiswrapper
<deagle> edbian: oh yeah, and i use it for the screensaver as well :P
<nick125> dsnyders: The other AP is on channel 3 and mine is on channel 10.
<Quarth> Mike_lifeguard: normal repositories
<edbian> deagle: You should check out xscreensaver.  It is much more configurable and doesn't have gnome dependencies.
<Deodorant> ok, i cant connect to certain networks with xchat, says the name or service is not known
<usser> deagle, or xlock
<Deodorant> yet i can connect to them with other clients
<Gerard__> a2 A6T abchirk Ability- aboyz Abracadabra achadwick acidicbase ada2358 adam_ adam__ adamb_ AdamKG adante adasz addeboy AdmiralNDP aegis AfterDeath aguast Ahadiel ahmed_ akgraner akiniemi akv alastor666 aleX-xx alex_ AlienX AlienX_ alpha232 Amaranth amazin amee2k amgarching Aminzai Ampelbein anachronik_ andatche anders__ AndorinKato AndryZ Andycaps anom01y AntiSpamMeta anto9us ANTRat antti anzan Aorimn Appiah_ apw Aragon ARandomRoleplaye A
<Gerard__> rceye armenb arquio arvind_khadri asb002 AskHL atlas` atomekk avelldiroll axelpaxel AxeZ axisys Axius axxc Azalyn azanar AzizLight azmeuk Azzmodan
<abchirk> !ops Gerard__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops Gerard__
<deagle> edbian... true... I actually prefer xscreensaver
<Mike_lifeguard> Quarth: try apt-cache showpkg and see what versions are available, then apt-get the 2nd-latest version?
<abchirk> !op Gerard__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about op Gerard__
<edbian> deagle :)
<deagle> why is it even running? o_O
<Gerard__> b0nn b0xxy b14ck baba-b00ie bac Bad badmox_ Badrobot- balans balou balzac bash bastid_raZor battle Batty5 bazhang bbeecher1 bc beasty_ beawesomeinstead becomingGuru BellinXFelon benacke__ benalman benbloom bengl BengtRibba benjoldersma Bennit benvon Benwa Berberi BfrOv3rfl0w bgamari bgueye bgy Bhavic BiDOrD BigJB bigpresh bigzed bill-e1 billybigrigger Bilou042 bimberi binarymutant Biovore bittin_ biv6 bjorge bjorne^ bkraptor_ blacknred0 B
<Gerard__> lackWolf90 blu3_b4ll5 blue-frog BlueEagle bluejeans bobslaede Boohbah booi boole booyab boshhead boss_mc boubbin bouffy bowzah BOZG bpgoldsb_ brad_ brandon_ Branokil Bravewolf brEz BromaxSux Brucey Bruners bsmith_ Bud_Stein bullgard4 buttons840 bXi bytejumper bzrk
<arvind_khadri> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Quarth> Mike_lifeguard: on it.
<abchirk> ah :D
<Slart> daishadar: hmm.. those sites doesn't look that bad to.. a little on the smallish side, yes, but still usable..  let me see what they look like in windows.. one sec
<jrib> Gerard__: don't do that
<AndorinKato> What the hell?
<cabrey> looks like a bot
<Gerard__> e0n` echinos ectospasm edbian eddieate Edgan Edico edoceo eduardo Egypt Eismann eitreach eitreach_ elementz ElemonGW_ elex_ elisboa elitecoder elky eLmankku elninja elostio elpargo_ elrob embrik Eneloop enovativ ensarman en|gma eracc ErikWestrup erle- ermac0 ernesto error404notfound errors-FoFo Ersoy erth Ertyle Eruaran erUSUL espacious esperegu etchy etotheipi eurythmia evaluser evanrmurphy Evil_MIPS evildan7 eviltux ewook ExElNeT Exposu
<Gerard__> re` Extend extor
<booyab> what the crap
<Gerard__> dont do what
<beawesomeinstead> цеа,
<AndorinKato> Vape, please.
<beawesomeinstead> wtf?
<extor> huh?
<AndorinKato> Thank you.
<Zorael> Can anyone confirm whether jaunty's gupnp-tools work? I just get http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/200259/
<ensarman> ???
<CITguy-Artemis> anybody had success in scripting gconftool with cron?
<lesshaste> I fixed my mic problem! :)
<jrib> lesshaste: what did you do?
<Deodorant> i gave up trying to get my mic to work
<Deodorant> rofl
<MrStein> I installed swfdec plugin and firefox is borked now. (crashes on Tools/Add-ons, can not log in to websites, like launchpad.net)
<ensarman> :S
<jrib> CITguy-Artemis: do you have a question?
<lesshaste> jrib, I found an amazing script that upgrades alsa for you to the latest version
<jrib> lesshaste: i see...
<lesshaste> jrib, then I ran alsamixer and increased capture and mic and front mic and then switch the first input source to front mic
<MrStein> doh, not even synaptic works
<CITguy-Artemis> I'm trying to get a script I wrote to change the background color of my desktop. It works when I run it via command line, but nothing changes when cron triggers.
<lesshaste> jrib, the last step was crucial
<daishadar> Slart: I am officially an idiot.  msttcorefonts *wasn't* installed, i must have used apt-get -s :( :(
<lesshaste> jrib, the script is great
<daishadar> Slart: sorry for wasting your time
<Slart> daishadar: =)
<Slart> daishadar: no worries
<dtchen> lesshaste: i actually mentioned that yesterday in #alsa.
<jrib> lesshaste: well are you sure just the last step was not enough?
<musikgoat|main> CITguy-Artemis: are you using full paths in cron?
<lesshaste> jrib, turns out the built in mic is front mic
<CITguy-Artemis> yup
<edbian> CITguy-Artemis: I bet you cron runs things as root and that it is working just that it's working on root's desktop.
<Deodorant> ok, i cant connect to certain networks with xchat, says the name or service is not known
<Quarth> Mike_lifeguard: too many updates done to know which one may have caused that :/ Any way to reverse all or just one-by-one?
<Deodorant> yet i can connect to them with other clients
<lesshaste> jrib, yes I tried that before
<lesshaste> dtchen, then thanks
<musikgoat|main> CITguy-Artemis: and instructing which user to run as?
<CITguy-Artemis> i'm also using the --user=myname in the script
<lesshaste> dtchen, did you mention the magic script ?
<SteveHill> lesshaste: where/what is the script?
<Mike_lifeguard> Quarth: uh, there's a log of updates somewhere (don't remember where) :\
<CITguy-Artemis> or whatever the switch is
<deagle> Ahadiel: :D so... how do i tell gnome to put the "Places" menu in openbox's menu
<deagle> ?
<dtchen> lesshaste: no, because the script does the wrong thing
<lesshaste> dtchen, as in it's not very ubuntu friendly?
<lesshaste> SteveHill, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6589810#post6589810
<usser> deagle, just add it manually
<rIpper> sup?
<deagle> usser: o_O how do i do that?
<edbian> CITguy-Artemis: ooo, idk then.  Are you sure the script is running at all?  Have it print to a file or something to make sure it is being called.
<musikgoat|main> CITguy-Artemis: whats your crontab entry look like?
<usser> deagle, /etc/xdg/openbox/menu.xml
<dtchen> lesshaste: no, it gives you a completely different base audio stack
<rIpper> confidential
<dtchen> lesshaste: that makes troubleshooting more difficult
<newuser2> hi all, I have nvidia driver on my ubuntu 9.04 computer.  However, upon reboot it always goes back to 800x 600.  Anyway to get the 1440 x900 to "stick" permanently.  I have to manually reset nvidia properties each time.
<lesshaste> dtchen, what would be preferable?
<Noobuntu> hello
<Noobuntu> Im back
<lesshaste> dtchen, other than jaunty shipping a later version
<Quarth> Mike_lifeguard: I have it, but probably about 150+ updates. I0ll try to find the ones related to xorg
<usser> deagle, add an entry places where each command is something like nautilus --no-desktop --browser /home/user
<Noobuntu> I need a bit more help
<deagle> usser: but what entry do I add to have the gnome-panel's "Places" menu?
<newuser2> I have tried editing xorg.conf and still it always does the same thing
<lesshaste> dtchen, I should have looked in backports of course as well
<CITguy-Artemis> yes, the script is running. the log is showing this. I think it has to do with the user for which it's running for
<usser> deagle, you cant have places in openbox
<deagle> -.-
<dtchen> lesshaste: in reality, you needed to do only two things: use a newer alsa-driver version (1.0.20), and adjust the mic selector and level elements
<usser> deagle, ie its a gnome thing
<deagle> usser: that's what I'm trying to figure out how to do
<Noobuntu> I have a new USB headset, and my sound is only coming from my speakers, not the headset.
<Deodorant> dtchen
<musikgoat|main> CITguy-Artemis: show your crontab or cron.d entry
<usser> deagle, do you really need 'places'?
<CITguy-Artemis> im using the following: gconftool --owner=me -s /desktop/gnome/background/primary_color "#color" -t string
<Deodorant> will the newer alsamixer fix my mic problem?
<dtchen> Noobuntu: install pavucontrol, and migrate the application stream to the usb devec
<edbian> deagle: I believe that gnome uses a script and a config file to create the places menu.  Just create your own places!  (i.e. what do you want in there /home etc etc)
<kindofblue89> #bluep
<dtchen> Deodorant: what is your mic problem?
<Deodorant> because that'd be great
<musikgoat|main> CITguy-Artemis: where?
<CITguy-Artemis> */1 * * * * ryan /home/ryan/BIN/naturalBackground.plx
<usser> deagle, what are you using it for. once you go openbox, or fluxbox etc, you gotta make sacrifices
<lesshaste> dtchen, right.. so the script I ran does more than that I am picking up
<deagle> usser: no, I just want a list of devices that are plugged in, so when i click on 'em, they mount and show up
<Noobuntu> Where can you get "pavucontrol"?
<Deodorant> dtchen: it wont work?
<newuser2> hi all, I have nvidia driver on my ubuntu 9.04 computer.  However, upon reboot it always goes back to 800x 600.  Anyway to get the 1440 x900 to "stick" permanently.  I have to manually reset nvidia properties each time.  I have tried editing xorg.conf and still it always does the same thing.
<Deodorant> i looked for help on google
<lesshaste> dtchen, is 1.0.20 in karmic backports?
<Deodorant> and tried forums etc
<Deodorant> nothing seems to work
<Noobuntu> dtchen: Where do you get pavucontrol?
<deagle> edbian: :D that script is what I'm trying to find out where it is
<guntbert> !enter | Deodorant
<ubottu> Deodorant: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dtchen> Noobuntu: from the ubuntu repository. it's in universe.
<deagle> usser: this is linux... there's GOT to be a way :D
<dtchen> lesshaste: err, do you mean jaunty-backports? and no, not yet.
<usser> deagle, use pcmanfm as your file manager, it has a nice little panel that shows you all connected devices
<lesshaste> dtchen, I do.. tjhanks
<CITguy-Artemis> right now, i've got the script running every minute
<mazda01> does anyone know how I can find out what's new if I enable the proposed repos for hardy?
<CITguy-Artemis> it's being called
<deagle> usser: i <3 rox-filer
<lesshaste> backports from karmic
<lesshaste> to jaunty
<CITguy-Artemis> the gconf entry isn't being changed
<dtchen> Deodorant: i need more info than what you're giving
<usser> deagle, oh
<Noobuntu> dtchen: Could you give me a link pehaps? I dont want to break anything...
<dtchen> lesshaste: right, so jaunty-backports
<edbian> deagle: I was just speculating.  I have no idea really ha ha ha.
<dtchen> Noobuntu: sudo aptitude install pavucontrol
<deagle> edbian: lol, i figured the same
<Noobuntu> dtchen: Thanks!
<lesshaste> dtchen, so what does the script do other than upgrade alsa?
<deagle> edbian: i'm trying to find what sub programs does gnome-panel execute on launch
<mazda01> WOOPS, I mean Hardy backports. I already have Propsed enabled. I am asking because I can't afford to have my mythtv get screwed up!
<usser> deagle, well actually there might be a way, openbox has something called pipe menus, dynamically generated menus, if you find a config file for gnome's places you can write a script that generates the menu on the fly
<lesshaste> in any case.. it works#
<lesshaste> now my mystery is something else
<kindofblue89> how do I run this command at startup: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<deagle> edbian: is there a tool for that? like in windows? to see the processes of a program
<Deodorant> dtchen: i'm using the mic on my cam, alsamixer seems to know that my logiutech cam is one of the input devices, upon selecting it as the input device and changing volume to the max level, it still does not want to work
<edbian> deagle: Take a look at your /home/.gtk-booksmarks file
<lesshaste> when I "shutdown" from gnome using the menu from the little power icon on the top right
<lesshaste> and then restart the computer it skips grub completely
<dtchen> lesshaste: it upgrades _all_ of alsa, which is problematic.
<lesshaste> and just logs me in
<lesshaste> is that normal?
<lesshaste> dtchen, thanks
<FloodBot1> lesshaste: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lesshaste> I just type fast :)
<Noobuntu> dtchen: Its done, now where is it located?
<lesshaste> and press enter too much
<dtchen> Noobuntu: Applications> Sound & Video
<Noobuntu> Thanks
<colblood> aka dont use enter as punctuation lesshaste
<deagle> edbian: that's a start I guess... now I just need to find out the list for the plugged in -yet not mounted- devices :P
<edbian> deagle: I think the "Script" we're looking for is probably buried somewhere in the gnome libraries or gnome-panel code :(
<lesshaste> colblood, understood, now to my problem :)
<Noobuntu> dtchen: What should it be called?
<deagle> edbian: that's my fear :S
<SteveHill> I am running Jaunty on an HP DV6000 laptop. About 2 revs back, the volume/mute buttons stopped working. When I use the buttons, I get a little pop-up, but no changes in sound. I CAN adjust with Volume Applet 2.26.1 but I'd like to have the physical control. Any idea how I can effect it?
<Noobuntu> dtchen: I dont see pavu anywhere
<dtchen> Deodorant: if you're running jaunty or newer, please use "ubuntu-bug alsa-base", and tell me the bug #
<usser> deagle, yep .gtk-bookmarks is the one, now all you need to do is read those entries using bash or python or somesuch wrap in an xml that openbox menu understands and create a menu with something like   <menu id="pipe-weather" label="Weather" execute="python /usr/local/bin/obweather Brooklyn" />
<dtchen> Noobuntu: it's called PulseAudio Volume Control
<Deodorant> dtchen: i'm on 8.10
<Noobuntu> dtchen: What should I do once its open?
<dtchen> Deodorant: then please use http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<usser> deagle, where obweather is the script that dynamically generates a menu
<dtchen> Noobuntu: look at the Playback tab
<dtchen> Noobuntu: look for your application
<Deodorant> dtchen: i'll give it a go
<colblood> im currently running ubuntu 9.04 with WINE.. im thinking of using it at work where we got a domain we log onto, how can i do that?
<lesshaste>  I have reported it as a bug not now I wonder it's a feature I don't know about
<dtchen> Deodorant: please note that is a bash script. you must use bash.
<deagle> usser: thanks! as soon as I find the gnome script that calls on udev, i'll use that :D
<Deodorant> dtchen: que?
<usser> deagle, http://icculus.org/openbox/index.php/Openbox:Pipemenus
<Noobuntu> dtchen: I think that did the trick, I will rickroll myself to check :P
<Deodorant> not sure how that works, dtchen
<deagle> usser: :o thanks!
<kindofblue89> @Stevehill I had the same problem. Im trying to remember what I did.
<lesshaste> anyone ever seen this?
<dtchen> Deodorant: wget -O ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh
<Noobuntu> dtchen: It worked! I've never been so happy to be rickrolled in my entire life!
<Noobuntu> Thanks a lot!
<colblood> any ideas?
<expy> any indonesian
<Deodorant> Your ALSA information is located at
<Deodorant> Please inform the person helping you.
<Deodorant> doesnt provide a link LOL
<Pici> !id | expy
<ubottu> expy: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<MrNaz_x40> whenever i want to run dvgrab i have to use sudo as /dev/raw1394 is chmoded to root... how do i make it so that all users can access the firewire port without the need for sudo ?
<kindofblue89> @stevehill Try going to System>Preferences>Sound. Make sure the default mixer track is set to Volume
<Noobuntu> Alright, Now I have ANOTHER problem :P
<dtchen> Deodorant: use --no-upload
<usser> MrNaz_x40, whats the group that owns /dev/raw1394
<dtchen> Deodorant: then just pastebin the resulting /tmp/alsa-info.txt
<Noobuntu> I used the wubi installer to try out ubuntu, and at first I gave it a tiny peice of my hard drive for ubuntu useage
<Dutchy_> Hey, I have a samba mount in my fstab, and whenever i do a shutdown, it hangs on this connection for 30 seconds or a minute or so, however sudo unmount <mountpoint> before shutting down works instantly, how can i resolves this?
<SteveHill> kindofblue89: I'll give it a try.  BRB
<MrNaz_x40> usser root root
<buttons840> i'm trying to use ssh screens, but when i press ctrl+a in the terminal, nothing happens
<Noobuntu> Now, I know i like it and would like to give it more storage space
<Noobuntu> How?
<onexused> Intel 965 graphics, Ubuntu 9.04, Dell Inspiron laptop: There seem to be driver issues when I use wine and blender.  I've updated to the latest things shown in update-manager.  What else can I check?
<forceflow> buttons840: check your locale
<usser> MrNaz_x40, hm thats weird, its usually something like root:video in which case all you have to do is add your user to video group to allow them access
<Deodorant> where do i use the parameter --no-upload, dtchen?  in the wget CMD?  if so, where
<forceflow> and buttons840: ctrl-a plus another key is required, I think
<buttons840> forceflow, what does that mean?
<forceflow> buttons840: try ctrl-a-"
<forceflow> it should bring up the screen channel list
<usser> Dutchy_, thats a long standing bug with network manager
<usser> Dutchy_, are you on a desktop computer?
<forceflow> ctrl-a-c creates a new screen window, ctrl-a-d detaches a window, ...
<buttons840> forceflow, i can't do ctrl a
<Noobuntu> Anyone?
<Dutchy_> usser: yes
<buttons840> forceflow, it wont register in the terminal
<Dutchy_> usser: but i havent used network manager to add the samba mount
<forceflow> buttons840: ctrl-a does nothing ... you've go tto hit another key :)
<jrib> Noobuntu: best to just ask the channel your question
<usser> Dutchy_, may i suggest ditching network manager, since it gives you no benefit on a desktop machine
<Dutchy_> i guess that would be possible
<Dutchy_> what does network manager have to do with my mounts?
<Dutchy_> usser: do you have a link to the bug?
<Noobuntu> jrib: I have already asked, but I will ask again
<usser> Dutchy_, network manager is responsible for handling network connections, what happens is when computer shuts down network is brought down first then it tries to unmount samba share and fails because theres no network anymore at this point
<optical> Hey all.  How do I give someone SSH access, but no access to a shell?  ie:  I want someone to be able to use SSH tunneling, but don't want to grant them shell access.
<Deodorant> where do i use the parameter --no-upload, dtchen?  in the wget CMD?  if so, where
<cabrey> optical, make their shell true
<optical> true ?
<Noobuntu> Ok, so I got ubuntu using the wubu installer, and gave it a tiny space to run off of in case i didnt like it. Now I know I do like it and would like to allocate it more space. How do I do this?
<jrib> Noobuntu: yeah that's best.  If you ask, then I see your question.  If you say "anyone", then I see "anyone" and have no idea if I can help you
<optical> sorry, what do you mean by true?  i am novice user sorry :)
<jrib> Noobuntu: you want to keep using wubi or go for a real install?
<cabrey> optical, yes it will log them out immediately when they try to log into a shell
<buttons840> forceflow, so i should use something besides ctrl?  so try <some unknown button>+a?
<colblood> im currently running ubuntu 9.04 with WINE.. im thinking of using it at work where we got a domain we log onto, how can i do that?
<Jeruvy> Noobuntu: you're best bet is to uninstall wubi, and reinstall it with the appropriate sized disk
<forceflow> buttons840: no no
<SteveHill> kindofblue89: WORKS!!  Thanks!!!  I've been asking this question for a couple of weeks.
<Dutchy_> usser: understood. Thanks for the help, i'll see if it solves anything
<optical> thank you cabrey i will Try :)
<buttons840> <special button>+ctrl+a
<Noobuntu> I am scared of hurting my computer, as it is shared and my roomates would kill me if i messed it up
<kindofblue89> stevehill: no prob dude
<forceflow> buttons840: sorry, I mean the keyboard combo ctrl-a is not supposed to do anything in screen. It's the start of a combination, like ctrl-a-" or ctrl-a-c
<cabrey> optical, or you could use nologin, more proper but doesnt make a difference
<kindofblue89> stevehill: lemme guess... you had mic problems earlier/
<buttons840> can i pm you force?
<Noobuntu> Jeruvy, I am scared of hurting my computer, as it is shared and my roomates would kill me if i messed it up
<forceflow> buttons840: bit busy at the moment. Another option is to disable keyboard shortcuts in your terminal. are you using gnome terminal ?
<Noobuntu> jrib: I am scared of hurting my computer, as it is shared and my roomates would kill me if i messed it up
<buttons840> yes, gnome terminal
<usser> Dutchy_, i cant find the bug for it. but i remember there was one, what i did on my desktop is i removed network manager and set the connection manually in /etc/network/interfaces and it doesnt hang any more
<forceflow> buttons840: edit -> keyboard shortcuts, and disable all of them
<packet-sent> Anyone use full drive encryption had a problem with latest kernel update ?  now when I boot into new kernel it does not ask me for a passphrase and fails to boot
<jrib> Noobuntu: ok, but what do you want to do?  Keep wubi or use a real install?
<SteveHill> kindofblue89: No.  I just upgraded to Jaunty, and it broke the buttons.
<Jeruvy> Noobuntu: then you shouldn't be messing around with installers without your roomates permission.  What that has to do with your question is not really relevent.
<SyphonSilent> hey guys
<Haraken> hey anyone here have experience with setting up x11vnc?   I want to set it up for just one user account, I am trying with the following command but it doesn't seem to be working.  x11vnc -auth /home/accountname/.Xauthority -display :0
<SyphonSilent> I cant get Gnutella to come up with any results when I search for anything
<Noobuntu> Jeruvy: They have given me permission as long as I dont break it they dont care what happens
<Noobuntu> jrib: I would like to stick with wubi
<superuser2> Hi. So I've set up a system that works really well on very little memory/cpu by installing a command line only system from the alternate CD and then adding xorg, kdebase, firefox, and openoffice. How would I go about creating an installer CD that does that automatically?
<xhunter> Hello gentlman.
<Glowball> Hi
<bruenig> !offtopic | xhunter
<ubottu> xhunter: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kindofblue89> hey
<jrib> Noobuntu: try their forums: wubi-installer.org/support.php .  There aren't usually very many wubi helpers here...
<Glowball> Is the update manager logging changes?
<packet-sent> superuser2: remastersys maybe
<Glowball> My sound isn't working anymore since last update
<Glowball> (It didn't work out of the box, it needed some tweaking, but it's broken again)
<Noobuntu> jrib: So there isnt away you can easy allocate it more space?
<Glowball> I might derive the source of the problems if I can review the update list
<onexused> Intel 965 graphics, Ubuntu 9.04, Dell Inspiron laptop: There seem to be driver issues when I use wine and blender.  I've updated to the latest things shown in update-manager.  What else can I check?
<xhunter> I'd like to know why the sound isn't working ,instead, it is working in my Firefox browser :)
<Deodorant> ok, i put the info for my alsamixer in pastebin: http://pastebin.com/m619d751d need someone to look at this info and tell me how i get my mic to work
<newuser2> nvidia driver will not default to displaying 1440x900.  Instead it always goes to 800 x 600.  Here is my xorg.conf  http://pastebin.ca/1467913
<newuser2> Please help
<deagle> edbian?
<deagle> :(
<Pengu> Does anyone know if it's possible to rearrange icons in the notification area?
<colblood> im currently running ubuntu 9.04 with WINE.. im thinking of using it at work where we got a domain we log onto, how can i do that?
<doggyslobber> Anyone know of a good tool to recover a hard drive?  only shows 152 of 163 gig drive... only shows on partition, can't wipe out or even see the other 8,, tried dban,, did nothing
<deagle> doggyslobber: Hiren's Boot CD? =\
<Glowball> Is the update manager logging changes? And if so, where can I see them?
<doggyslobber> deagle: does it offer a ppc boot?
<seyfert> hello
<RickyWh> what is the graphical UI called in ubuntu?  I know the CLI is the command line
<RickyWh> is it like x windows or xfree86 or whatever?
<colblood> RickyWh: gui? ;p
<Pengu> Gnome, ricky
<Dutchy_> X11
<Cerrdor> RickyWh: GNOME
<deagle> doggyslobber: no clue, i've only used it on x86s
<colblood> gnome is just a theme
<RickyWh> and gnome runs on x11 right?
<colblood> isnt it x11/xorg?
<Cerrdor> RickyWh: yes
<colblood> yeah
<Cerrdor> X11 is the script
<Deodorant> dude, i uploaded the info and dtchen is gone.  man that was a waste of time.
<Dutchy_> xorg yes
<deagle> RickyWh: gtk
<deagle> RickyWh: gtk is the GUI engine
<RickyWh> if I ssh into my ubuntu box with putty, can I run gnome?
<deagle> RickyWh: look up remote X sessions
<kindofblue89> Doesnt X11 take forever to compile?
<colblood> RickyWh: no
<Caligula> RickyWh no
<usser> RickyWh, yea sure
<deagle> RickyWh: it's tricky but yes
<Cerrdor> anyone know where to find the room for certain distros like Ubuntu CE or ME or SE?
<deagle> RickyWh: wait,,,
<magnetron> doggyslobber: a HDD that is marketed as 163 GB will actually only contain 151.81 GB . the difference is that the manufacturer counts a GB as 1000^3 B, but any OS will count a GB as 1024^3 bytes
<deagle> bi
<usser> RickyWh, google for xming or cygwinX
<deagle> RickyWh: no :P sorry
<deagle> RickyWh: only through VNC
<RickyWh> maybe just vnc
<magnetron> !ultimate | Cerrdor
<lightbricko> What will happen when installing Windows XP on a computer with Ubuntu 9.04 installed? Will Grub still run, or how do I make it run?
<ubottu> Cerrdor: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<deagle> but you'll just see the desktop
<Deodorant> ok, i put the info for my alsamixer in pastebin: http://pastebin.com/m619d751d need someone to look at this info and tell me how i get my mic to work
<usser> RickyWh, you can do it through putty
<colblood> magnet: what disk is sized 163GB by the manufacturer?
<RickyWh> usser, how?  tutorial?
<Glowball> Is the update manager logging changes? And if so, where can I see them?
<deagle> Putty -> x11vnc -> Ta Daaa
<colblood> magnetron*
<usser> RickyWh, just install xming and use putty to forward x traffic
<Cerrdor> lightbricko: you will need to edit autoexec.bat
<magnetron> colblood: ask doggyslobber
<doggyslobber> magnetron: So 8gigs is useless?  I thought it was more like 1% or something like that,, plus
<lightbricko> Cerrdor: I see...
<RickyWh> usser never done it before
<doggyslobber> gparted showed 5 or so small partitions that are no longer there
<doggyslobber> i find it hard to believe that a 163 drive wastes 8 gigs
<Cerrdor> search google insite:ubuntuforums.org dual boot
<usser> RickyWh, http://forums.opensuse.org/archives/sf-archives/archives-tips-tricks-tweaks/343721-xming-putty-manage-linux-windows.html
<usser> RickyWh, its dead easy
<lightbricko> Cerrdor: Thanks!
<RickyWh> ok
<RickyWh> thanks
<magnetron> doggyslobber: it's impossible for me to answer questions about your actuall partition setup, since you really didn't tell us what you did and how you got here
<doggyslobber> not sure what I did
<Cerrdor> use irssi
<Cerrdor> :P
<doggyslobber> was running ubuntu, out of the bo install
<Cerrdor> only for the 1337
<doggyslobber> partition entire disk,,,,, wouldn't boot one day
<doggyslobber> went to do a reinstall and was 8 gigs less than before
<shaqfu> Hey, I'm thinking about setting up a HTPC running Ubuntu, but I'm not sure how well 5.1 surround works on *nix
<magnetron> doggyslobber: actually you are wasting 11.2 gigs, not 8
<doggyslobber> the drive is 163 and previously read as 160gig now only 152
<doggyslobber> yeah whatever it it
<doggyslobber> s
<guntbert> !enter | doggyslobber
<ubottu> doggyslobber: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<shaqfu> Does anyone know what chipsets I should look for to get true 5.1?
<shaqfu> I also have an XFi XtremeGamer I could use, but I read that the Linux drivers don't support anything past 2.1
<Cerrdor> lightbricko: check out this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Glowball> Is the update manager logging changes? And if so, where can I see them?
<lightbricko> Cerrdor: Thanks again!
<Deodorant> ok, i put the info for my alsamixer in pastebin: http://pastebin.com/m619d751d need someone to look at this info and tell me how i get my mic to work
<shaqfu> So, uh, any secrets to setting up HTPC audio in Ubuntu I should know?
<sfischero> hi
<Cerrdor> Glowball: you using Ubuntu?
<Glowball> Yes, of course :P
<sfischero> is it possible to use office in ubuntu ?
<guntbert> sfischero: openoffice, certainly
<nellmathew> sfischero, MS Office? maybe.. but OpenOffice comes by default
<Cerrdor> Glowball: go to /var/log/dist-upgrade
<Glowball> sfischero: MS Office runs in Wine, but there's also a program for Linux which is quite alike, Openoffice
<Glowball> That one's empty, Cerrdor
<zleap> you can also get star office which is not free,  koffice will write to odf format, (iso standard)
<Warp4> anyone else here use Pidgin with Yahoo Messenger under Ubuntu?
<doggyslobber> sasd
<doggyslobber> as
<doggyslobber> da
<doggyslobber> sd
<doggyslobber> a
<doggyslobber> as
<FloodBot1> doggyslobber: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<colblood> wtg
<Warp4> if so, changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com in Pidgin works .. for now.
<Slart> Warp4: nice.. I will write that down.. we get that question quite a lot
<Warp4> no
<Warp4> no problem
<Warp4> hope you dont mind me posting that info here
<shaqfu> Hm, guess nobody knows right now :(
<colblood> i dont think anyone would mind help :)
<Slart> Warp4: not at all.. nice to see someone coming in with an answer instead of a question for once =)
<Warp4> heh
<Slart> !cookie | Warp4
<ubottu> Warp4: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Warp4> well i was having the same problem with the windoze port of pidgin, too, and whilst searching for an answer, i came across the #pidgin channel here :)
<Warp4> so thought i would pass the info along
<deany> Warp4, I did do.. not any more
<deany> msn works much better for me
<deany> specially since I have mostly msn people :)
<guntbert> !ot | deany
<deany> yahoo supports them, but dont play nice
<ubottu> deany: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Glowball> Cerrdor: /var/log/dist-upgrade is empty
<deany> !ot | Warp4
<ubottu> Warp4: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
 * guntbert looks astonished at deany 
<Cerrdor> hmm
<Cerrdor> what is in /log?
<Deodorant> ok, i put the info for my alsamixer in pastebin: http://pastebin.com/m619d751d need someone to look at this info and tell me how i get my mic to work
<Cerrdor> Deodorant: did you unmute it?
<sfischero> hi
<sfischero> is it possible to use office in ubuntu ?
<sebsebseb> sfischero: yes
<Cerrdor> sfischero: which office?
<sebsebseb> sfischero: ,but  Open Office, KOffice,  Abiword, and Gnumeric a spreadsheet app are all good
<sebsebseb> sfischero: most of Microsoft Office 2003 and 2007 will work well under Wine
<Glowball> Cerrdor: /log doesn't exist? :$
<guntbert> Deodorant: I cannot help you, but how did you obtain that listing?
<Deodorant> guntbert: some dude gave me a bash script
<Deodorant> i uploaded the info and he left
<Deodorant> LOL
<``y7> if eth0 is my dynamic ip and eth1 is my lans default gateway and firestarter is my firewall. is my router considered to be linux or is it considered to be firestarter or is it considered to be something else like iptables?
<Biovore> firestarted is a gui front end for iptables
<danbhfive> Deodorant: maybe try this page: http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup
<guntbert> !attitude | Deodorant, I see, but still
<ubottu> Deodorant, I see, but still: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Slart> guntbert: I think that script is something they use in #alsa
<Slart> guntbert: they probably have a link to it in their topic or something.. quite nice for trouble shooting
<thegrannysmith> Good evening
<pteague> http://pastebin.com/m6b272004 :(
<shipitkthx> if i have a bunch of files that got improperly downloaded and are named <filename>.flac2193190283190832910283190283478, whats the batchscript code to rename them and strip off everything after .flac? the numbers are different on every file
<rhomael> opa
<Biovore> pteague: Looks like a disk failure maybe..
<Haraken> how do i setup xorg.conf for headless vnc?
<pteague> Biovore: yeah & after looking up that uuid it's pointing to my / ... & yet, as you can see, once i exited busybox it booted up off of / just fine
<Slart> Haraken: I don't think you really need to set it up.. it will default to something small.. like 640x480 or so.. but it will work
<Slart> Haraken: or you want higher resolutions?
<Haraken> well I'm trying to set it up with x11vnc and it isn't working out too well.  I guess I need to have X11 startup first?
<Slart> Haraken: yes, you do
<danbhfive> shipitkthx: maybe try #bash
<Haraken> Slart, so I start it up with startx and this is what I get...
<Deodorant> man fuck this.  go windows.  i'm clearing this useless garbage.
<Slart> Haraken: x11vnc is different from all the other vnc servers in that it uses the currently running x session.
<Haraken> ah
<Slart> Deodorant: ok, bye bye
<Slart> Haraken: did you have an error message?
<Haraken> http://pastebin.com/d3cad088a
<Haraken> I'm not sure what to do about screens since this is headless
<pteague> i'd say something positive about him leaving, but i might sound harsh
<guntbert> Slart: thank you, found the alsa script - btw would it be a good idea to add the findings of Warp4 (regarding pidgin&yahoo) to a factoid (!pidgin)?
<Dr_Willis> Haraken:  run a more normal vncserver like vnc4server then. not x11vnc
<Slart> Haraken: ok.. let me check something real quick
<Slart> !yahoo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yahoo
<pteague> that's ok ubottu, i don't either
<Slart> bah.. I added a factoid to !yahoo about his fix.. it hasn't been approved yet
<pteague> ;)
<Haraken> well I'd like to try x11vnc just to see how it is.  here is my xorg.conf which is very basic it seems.  http://pastebin.com/d633f882a
<Maveas> I've got a harddrive which cannot read it's SA. How do I force it to make a full disk image to another working harddrive?
<Houba1986> hey, i have a question, i know it seems fairly simple, but i've searched everywhere and can't find an answer... i installed a theme using emerald theme manager, but now i don't want it. how do i remove it and return to my old plain theme?
<Dr_Willis> Haraken:  to get x11vnc going.. it runs with a currently running X session.. thats going to be a little hard to do 'headless'
 * guntbert is slower than Slart again :-)
<Haraken> Dr_Willis, I see.  so you think vnc4server is the best solution in this situation?
<Slart> Haraken: have a look at my headless xorg.conf.. this is what I use for my small mini-itx server http://pastebin.com/f41997032
<Dr_Willis> Haraken:  i dont know hyoru whole situatio.. but i have ran 'headless servers' who run vnc4server in the past.
<Maveas> x11vnc is pretty need..
<jrib> Slart: go for it (your factoid)
<Dr_Willis> Haraken:  or you could just ssh -X to the server and run stuff
<Slart> !yahoo
<ubottu> At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<Slart> woohoo
<Dr_Willis> x11vnc makes it work like VNC does on windows.. one displayed shared desktopp.. with othe rvnc servers.. you could have a dozen+ 'hidden' desktops going
<bishop> joining
<Houba1986> please, does anyone know how to "un-apply" a theme from emerald theme manager?
<Maveas> Does anyone know some guys whom are elite to do full disk image of broken harddrives?
<campee> does anyone know why my ubuntu 9.04 laptop always boots up with the volume set to "mute"?
<Phantom> Would someone be able to help me with a configuration for VSFTPD to allow local users access to /var/www
<iceroot> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Slart> Haraken: the interesting parts are in the section Monitor.. lines 93 94 and section screen.. line 97 and onward
<Haraken> that configuration still gives a no screens error, even if i try it with vesa instead of via
<Dr_Willis> !mic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic
<bishop> campee happens do not know why
<Haraken> the reason I want to use x11vnc is because it looks like I can have it connect to a currently running session instead of dealing with gdm
<Slart> Haraken: hmm..that's odd
<Haraken> if i can bypass gdm then I think it would be good
<Slart> Haraken: yes.. that's what x11vnc does..connects to a running session
<mrwes> o/
<Maveas> x11vnc is need haraken..
<Slart> Haraken: was that the entire Xorg.0.log file you pastebinned before?
<Houba1986> please, can someone please tell me how to unapply an emerald theme?
<Haraken> no, but I think I am getting somewhere after editting this config a bit more
<mrwes> Houba1986, change your theme to something 'other' than emerald
<Houba1986> mrwes: how do i do that?
<Slart> Houba1986: can't you apply another theme?
<mrwes> Houba1986, System | Appearance | Theme ?
<Houba1986> i tried going into preferences, appearance in ubuntu 9.04, but no matter what i choose, it still has the emerald windows
<mrwes> Houba1986, System | Preferences | Appearance | Theme ?
<bishop> ? has anybody tried ubuntu studio...?
<Houba1986> no matter what i choose, it still has the emerald windows
<mrwes> Houba1986, go into Customize | Windows maybe
<Houba1986> when installing the emerald theme though, i typed in terminal emerald --replace, could this be why?
<Nitrodist> how do I change/add commands to the CLI to correspond with certain programs, such as when I type in "firefox" in the CLI it launches firefox
<Phantom> How do I allow a group I created called FTP access to /var/www
<Haraken> Slart, wow i think i almost got it
<Guest54103> greetings from austria
<Slart> Haraken: oh?
<balazs_> hello. I have a weird problem. sound does not work in firefox after a reboot (but it's OK outside of it). However after switching users or just restarting X, it works well. Is there anything I can reset in sound management ?
<bishop> hey
<danbhfive> Nitrodist: maybe just symlinks in /usr/bin?
<Haraken> yeah just working out a few bugs, I'll let you know what I did in a sec
<Houba1986> mrwes, i think the problem is i typed in emerald --replace when installing the theme... how do i undo this?
<magnetron> balazs_: you could try setting up firefox to use PulseAudio
<guntbert> !welcome | Guest54103
<ubottu> Guest54103: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<danbhfive> Nitrodist: of maybe something called "alias"s
<defrysk> metacity --replace
<balazs_> magnetron: how do I do that ?
<Guest54103> hey
<mrwes> Houba1986, what defrysk said
<computer> how do i format a SD card?
<Houba1986> mrwes, but when i do metacity replace, i dont have my compiz effects like desktop cube.... then i switch back to compiz and it still has that emerald theme
<Guest54103> hi guntbert
<extor> with a steak knife
<cyberghoser1> computer, i use gparted
<Slart> computer: just like you would format a hard drive
<Nitrodist> got it thanks
<guntbert> Guest54103, bishop: do you have support questions?
<Slart> computer: gparted is the easy click'n'run solution.. or you can use a command line if you want that
<campee> man, if you guys don't have an asus eee pc.. you are missing out!
<computer> gparted does not show my sd card
<Guest54103> no its my first time here
<computer> its not reading it
<cyberghoser1> computer,  refresg devices
<bishop> no not right now
<bishop> just stopping by
<petx> hi all.... I try to install flash player on mozilla... any clue...??
<Haraken> hm only problem now is that when i connect the mouse is left with an ubuntu thiknking cursor
<computer> i put in the sd card and it pops up. when when i use gparted it does not find it
<MrNaz> how do you chmod a device? i dont want to have to sudo every time a program accesses /dev/raw1394
<JorgeJorgesson> How can I assign a string of characters, not a command, to a key combination on my keyboard?
<guntbert> Guest54103: this is a support channel, for chatter there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<Slart> computer: make sure you start gparted *after* inserting the cd card
<Slart> computer: *sd
<Guest54103> ok thanks
<cyberghoser1> computer, in gparted menu -> devices it should be there
<Slart> JorgeJorgesson: xmodmap might work
<spittingglass1> wow, IRC on a cellphone is weird.
<guntbert> !de | Guest54103, und ausserdem
<ubottu> Guest54103, und ausserdem: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<defrysk> Slart, and unmount it too
<JorgeJorgesson> Slart: It looks like that might do it, thanks.
<Slart> defrysk: ah.. of course.. but you can do that from gparted, or?
<Guest54103> danke für den hinweis
<computer> gparted does not show.
<computer> :(
<dtolj> Is there a command to convert PDF to HTML?
<Frozenball> please kick jacksmith123, pm spam
<bishop> gottago...bebak
<rods> got an interesting dilemma for the solver-types out there. I currently and running Ubuntu 9.04 32-bit on a 64-bit machine. I would like to install my old 64-bit windows vista platform to a 50 GB partition (for gaming and the like). I'm pretty sure I did not delete the recovery partition for windows vista. So what I am needing to do is to partition 50 GB off the empty space, and later access the winvista recovery using winPE. Any tak
<rods> ers?
<Guest54103> guntbert wo gebe ich ubuntu-at ein ?
<MrNaz> how do you chmod a device? i dont want to have to sudo every time a program accesses /dev/raw1394
<MrNaz> oops
<crdlb> dtolj: yes, pdftohtml
<Maveas> I've got a harddrive which cannot read it's own SA. Is there a way to make a full disk image of it by forcing it to ignore the SA?
<guntbert> Guest54103: type /join #ubuntu-de
<guntbert> Guest54103: type /join #ubuntu-at
<dtolj> crdlb: thanks
<crdlb> dtolj: in poppler-utils
<Guest54103> hier oder auf der konsole?
<bishop> joining
<Maveas> english plz..
<cyberghoser1> is there a cooling program in ubuntu ? like cpuidle extreme in windows?
<rods> ?
<mrwes> is growisofs only for writing ISOs to DVDs?
<guntbert> Guest54103: please keep it in english so others can understand too. You type /j #ubuntu-at just here, where you type
<gangil> hi I had a problem with SDLNet_SocketReady(sock)
<Guest54103> type /join #ubuntu-at
<bishop> leaving
<dtolj> crdlb: looks like GIMP has support for saving a PDF as XHTML but I get an error
<gangil> can anybody help me with this , in the docs it is said to find whether a socket is active or not?
<Nitrodist> what'st he shortcut for hom
<Haraken> Slart, got it working, although vnc is much slower than freenx :(
<Slart> cyberghoser1: lowering cpu frequencies and such are done by the kernel.. no need for a userland app
<guntbert> Guest54103: no, without "type", just "/join #ubuntu-at" (without quotes)
<Haraken> Slart, thanks for your help
<Nitrodist> "~/"?
<Slart> Haraken: indeed it is
<gangil> what does *active means here?
<Slart> Haraken: you're welcome
<dtolj> Guest54103: ohne "type"
<Slart> gangil: probably means an app of some kind is listening on the socket.
<cyberghoser1> Slart, i already have scripts for that specific to eeepc its ok but on AC the temps are groing to 70C sometimes
<crdlb> dtolj: poppler is the pdf rendering library used by evince (the gnome document viewer), so it should work pretty well
<petx> hi all.... I try to install flash player on firefox... any clue...??
<Dr_Willis> petx:  install 'ubuntu-restricted-extas'
<guntbert> !flash | petx
<ubottu> petx: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Haraken> I guess the only question I have now is, can I setup freenx to allow two people to connect to the same session so they can view what the other person is doing?
<Slart> cyberghoser1: there are some tools that can manage how aggressive you want to be about lowering the frequency.. google for frecqency governors .. they are called on_demand, conservative, performance and so on
<dtolj> crdlb: i have a complex document, tried converting with pdftohtml but i looks like it was passed thru a shredder :(
<Guest54103> guntbert danke habs gefunden gruss
<cyberghoser1> Slart, i know all that by using p4_clockmod and cpufrequtils its ok with that but lets say my cpu runs at top on 900mhz, what i cannot understand is why it make temps to 70C
<mrwes> got it...wodim to burn iso to cd's
<guntbert> Guest54103: see you pm please
<pisecx> hi, guys, who is claire newman?
<Slart> cyberghoser1: hmm.. something other than the cpu running wild? hard drive? graphics card?
<Slart> pisecx: hmm.. is this related to Ubuntu?
<pisecx> Slart: yep
<cyberghoser1> Slart, i tries much thing but it only appears on AC and when i open heavy flash sites
<computer> how do i format using command line?
<bsmith_> I have a question.  I want to install ubuntu 9.04 on my new MSI Wind PC. I downloaded the .iso but don't have a cd drive on the wind pc.  How can i create a bootable usb with ubuntu on it to install?  Note I have a windows pc that doesn't have the internet but a IDE dvd drive, a macbook pro with Sun VirtualBox ubuntu 9.04
<SyphonSilent> hhey guys?
<Slart> pisecx: Mark Shuttleworths secretary/assistant?
<cyberghoser1> bsmith_, use unetbootin
<SyphonSilent> is there something like limewire for linux??
<PaDalton|Ubuntu> guten Abend | good evening
<dtolj> bsmith_: have you heard about unetbootin
<pisecx> Slart that is why I'm asking. I'm trying to understand who am I talking to )
<Dave__> Can someome help me set up a wireless connection please???
<bsmith_> cyberghoser1: where can I download?
<SyphonSilent> is there something like limewire for linux??
<pisecx> Slart: ok, seems like you answered, thanks
<anachronik_> SyphonSilent, try nicotine
<cyberghoser1> bsmith_, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<mobnoob> 8**{
<Dave__> Can someome help me set up a wireless connection please? :( ive been trying all day
<Slart> !p2p | SyphonSilent
<ubottu> SyphonSilent: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<mattgyver> Is there a way to monitor ports to see if something is trying to make a connection?
<cyberghoser1> Dave__,  describe your problem
<Dave__> CyberGabber - ive installed my wireless card driver as far as i know but i dont know what to do next
<bsmith_> hey thanks
<kindofblue89> SyphonSilent: Why? Limewire sucks.
<SyphonSilent> I like it
<cyberghoser1> Dave__,  llok on the panel on top right there should be a connection manager in there
<SyphonSilent> its easy and quick
<Dave__> cyberghoser1**
<Slart> mattgyver: I think you can setup iptables to log whenever a connection attempt is made to a closed port.. there might be something a bit more user friendly out there as well
<Dave__> cyberghoser1 i see it but i dont know what the different fields mean, is there a simpler one i can download
<kindofblue89> SyphonSilent: So are torrents. Just use Transmission.
<cyberghoser1> Dave__, sudo apt-get install wicd
<mobnoob> fouled up installing grub2 not wise enough to levae it alone
<keri> on here how do you move servers??
<cyberghoser1> Dave__, wicd is much better and simpler
<Dave__> does that even work when i dont have an internt connection cyberghoser1
<JonyBlaze> mattgyver: firefox is a little more user friendly that iptables
<cyberghoser1> Dave__, what do u mean?
<JonyBlaze> mattgyver: lol make that firestarter
<cyberghoser1> Dave__,  do you actually see any wireless available ?
<mattgyver> ok, ill look into that, thanks
<Dave__> does apt-get require an intrnet connection?
<SyphonSilent> Could I use Transmission for music?
<cyberghoser1> Dave__,  of course
<Dave__> well i dont have one set up
<Dave__> so how would that work
<Dave__> im on my laptop atm
<danbhfive> mobnoob: +1 for grub2 discussion
<Spi-ipod> Question: How to create an extended partition, within an encrypted partition, using alternate install cd.  (9.04)
<cyberghoser1> Dave__, on the computer you want to have wireless, on the top right on the panel is there an icon for internet ?
<James_P> hey guys, my computer randomly freezes every minute or so, mouse moves but nothing responds, then it starts responding again. wtf?
<kindofblue89> SyphonSilent: Of course! You can use torrents for any sort of files. Have you used torrents before?
<Dave__> there is a network bar thing but there isnt 2 computers
<SyphonSilent> yeah i have
<Dave__> it also have a big red 'stop' sort of sign
<Sub-Zero5> Ok so i want to embedd a video on my webpage, the video i recorded is in ogv format, when i convert it to swf or flv, it looses too much qualty.
<mobnoob> +1
<mobnoob> ?
<cyberghoser1> Dave__, wired works ?
<guntbert> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<Sub-Zero5> is their a way i can turn them into swf or flv but keep a good quality?
<Dave__> cyberghoser1 no idea
<kindofblue89> SyphonSilent: Transmission is just another bit torrent client
<Dave__> my router is downstairs
<cyberghoser1> Dave__, plugin a ethernet cable to see
<Dave__> i tried that but it stopped the internet on this windows laptop
<Dave__> i have no idea why
<cyberghoser1> Dave__,  weird
<James_P> ip address conflict?
<Dave__> i just need to know how to setup wireless on ubuntu :(
<thegrannysmith> Are there any bugs known with vnc that is delivered with the new ubuntu? My remote client can connect but is unable to control anything
<cyberghoser1> thats a point
<James_P> Dave__, sorry, i joined this conversation a little late. what seems to be the problem?
<cyberghoser1> Dave__, click on the icon on the panel and it should show you available wireless connections
<SyphonSilent> I dont understand how to install transmission =/
<Dave__> the network bar has a large red x on it
<allpurposedavid> i installed xfce on top of ubuntu w/ gnome but when i try to log into xfce session it hangs and never logs in how do i fix this?
<James_P> SyphonSilent, sduo apt-get install transission
<danbhfive> !koala | mobnoob
<ubottu> mobnoob: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jamesas> Can anyone tell me why after i installed my nvidia graphics card and rebooted it doesn't work?
<Sub-Zero5> is their a way to convert .ogv to swf or flv but keep the same resolution as the ogv file?
<Spi-ipod> ok, so going through alt install: if I configure LVM on an encrypted partition, will that allow me to have both my root and swap in a single, primary encrypted partition?
<danbhfive> mobnoob: grub2 is a koala topic.  People are discussing it in that other room
<Slart> Sub-Zero5: how are you converting them now?
<Dave__> cyberghoser1 can we talk in private? this channel is a little too hectic =/
<mobnoob> ty
<cyberghoser1> Dave__,  ok
<diguinho> how can I convert a "unix" textfile to "dos" using sed?
<Sub-Zero5> Slart: the program is called WinFF
<Pate> hi
<Pate> hola
<Slart> Sub-Zero5: hmm.. and there are no settings in that program?
<Slart> hello Pte
<Slart> sorry.. Pate
<Dave__> ahh where did cyberghoster go! :(
<guntbert> !tab | Dave__
<ubottu> Dave__: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<rIpper> yo
<Dave__> hes not in the irc
<Dave__> he left
<michigans_own[TK> I have a question about my Ipod and ubuntu 9.04 ... i ripped one of my favorite dvd's and want to put it on my 16 gig ipod i am not sure how to do this in gtkpod any advice?
<Joelyosiss> is it possible to use flash player using the ubuntu live disk?
<Dave__> welcome back
<Joelyosiss> I want to watch videos o_o
<AE^^laptop> which is the config file for php?
<Sub-Zero5> slart: i converted it to flv 16:9 but it still looks terrible
<James_P> michigans_own[TK, did you rip it with Handbrake to the correct format?
<michigans_own[TK> yes James
<Joelyosiss> is 9.10 out?
<michigans_own[TK> mp4 format
<James_P> michigans_own[TK, ok, let me fire up gtkpod to see
<guntbert> !karmic | Joelyosiss
<ubottu> Joelyosiss: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Pate> hey, somebody use xubuntu ?
<ethan_> hey i'm having troubles playing some DVD's on movie player
<Slart> Sub-Zero5: I've never used WinFF so I can't really say.. but normally you would have to do extra stuff to change resolution.. the default is usually to just keep the resolution..
<AE^^laptop> some alpha is Joelyosiss
<Slart> Pate: yup.. I run it on my home server
<michigans_own[TK> it gave me an error stating "the following tracks could not be processed filetype unknown"
<Joelyosiss> AE^^laptop: what?
<ethan_> i need help, i'm having troubles playing some DVD's on movie player
<AE^^laptop> 9.10 alpha
<James_P> michigans_own[TK, I can't see any way to transfer video's to an iPod via gtkpod. it must be a bug
<James_P> ethan_, have you tried vlc?
<Joelyosiss> ethan_: I suggest using vlc for dvds..
<michigans_own[TK> oh- how do i transfer a video properly then?
<michigans_own[TK> what program
<rIpper> no
<James_P> michigans_own[TK, I hate to say it, but iTunes?
<ethan_> Joelyosiss: it says "cannot read from the device" is that a software issue
<michigans_own[TK> i only have ubuntu installed
<michigans_own[TK> :(
<michigans_own[TK> so im doomed
<michigans_own[TK> ?
<FloodBot1> michigans_own[TK: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AE^^laptop> i cant run apache2 properly, says it cant listen to 0.0.0.0:80 and when browsing the homepage, it just wants to download or open the .php files with some external program
<James_P> michigans_own[TK, It seems you can run iTunes under wine
<michigans_own[TK> but wouldnt that require windows?
<Kartagis> how long would it take gparted to extend a partition from 488gb to 931gb?
<James_P> michigans_own[TK, no, actually :) you can run it with wine, a program for running windows programs under linux
<guntbert> AE^^laptop: look at http://www.geeklog.net/faqman/index.php?op=view&t=53
<Slart> Kartagis: not sure.. but I think you'll have time for coffee
<jamesas>  Can anyone tell me why after i installed my nvidia graphics card and rebooted it doesn't work?
<James_P> jamesas, is it nvidia?
<michigans_own[TK> I know i have used wine before
<jamesas> yes
<James_P> michigans_own[TK, try installing itunes under wine
<IrishAndy> New 9.04 Install with all updates and ATI Mobility RADEON HD 3650 graphics card, i cant get Visual effects to work or compiz to start. Anyone got any ideas?
<nsahoo> is there a way to remove unprintable characters from a text file using shell utilities? It is probably not the right channel, but, my old sed based command is not working after I moved to ubuntu. I was using sed -e 's/[^ -~][^ -~]*/ /g' before
<guntbert> AE^^laptop: about php.ini ^^^
<James_P> jamesas, how did you install the nvidia drivers?
<Dr_Willis> !itunes
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<Dr_Willis> I dont think itunes works with wine.
<AE^^laptop> roger guntbert :)
<jamesas> uhh after i installed it
<jamesas> installed ubuntu
<Slart> nsahoo: is that command correct?
<nsahoo> Slart: it used to work.
<jamesas> it asked me to install it
<nsahoo> Slart: [^ -~] is essentially all printable ascii chars
<Slart> nsahoo: is that.. <space> to <wiggly line>.. that contains the nice chars? oh..
<michigans_own[TK> JamesP are you sure itunes will work?
<nsahoo> Slart: ya
<James_P> michigans_own[TK, i'll try it now
<Slart> nsahoo: might have been borked by going to unicode or utf-8
<James_P> michigans_own[TK, i'm not sure yet though.
<hoba> yo
<michigans_own[TK> thanks mate- dont want to mess things up
<AE^^laptop> guntbert: surely there must be a fixed location for php config
<nsahoo> Slart: good guess. so what do we use in ubuntu normally?
<Slart> nsahoo: there ought to be a nice small "cleaner app" somewhere..
<IrishAndy> New 9.04 Install with all updates and ATI Mobility RADEON HD 3650 graphics card, i cant get Visual effects to work or compiz to start. Anyone got any ideas?
<michigans_own[TK> its funny though no matter how many times windows installs of operating systems have crashed for me Ubuntu has always worked
<michigans_own[TK> I <3 Ubuntu
<nsahoo> Slart: I am fetching this text from a postgres database, so, probably the format there
<guntbert> AE^^laptop: not really, I know systems with at least 4 different php.inis and then its hard to know which one is really used, so its best to ask the web server
<nsahoo> Slart: so, these databases are all UTF8, so .. hmm .. does that change any of my assumptions?
<James_P> jamesas, try downloading and installing the nvidia linux drivers. you'll need to install build-essential package (sudo apt-get install build-essential) and you can probably find a guide from there onwards.
<AE^^laptop> i've had this problem before, but then i just restarted apache, but it doesnt seem to work this time
<ben_> hello, I have two interfaces (ppp0 and eth0), ppp0 is the one connected to the internet. I am connecting another PC to eth0, and would like it to share the internet connectivity from ppp0, how do I do that ?
<jamesas> i can't get into ubuntu period
<Slart> nsahoo: I'm not really sure.. but it might be worth looking into
<nsahoo> Slart: ok. thanks
<AE^^laptop> also wondering how i can get my mobile broadband to work with kde, gnome picks it up automatically
<Slart> nsahoo: you might want to look at these text files in a hex editor.. just to see what they really are
<James_P> Jamesas, does it boot up? but not go into graphics mode?
<jamesas> it started loading then went to a black page with system check
<James_P> alright, press ctrl + alt + f1
<nsahoo> Slart: it's a large file so, it's a little hard to spot the unprintable character. However, it'll make the program break later, I guess I can backtrack from there
<James_P> michigans_own[TK, attempting itunes install now
<xy|ox> ben_, install firestarter, or use iptables rules
<michigans_own[TK> thanks James
<ben_> alright, I'll try firestarter
<deagle> does anyone know why RUN commands in udev rules are called twice?
<guntbert> !ics | ben_
<ubottu> ben_: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<deagle> so if I set a UDEV rule to run a script when i plug in a usb device... it HAS to be called twice?
<Haraken> anyone have a problem with freenx where your keyboard layout is a bit weird?  for example if I press shift + ; I get a + instead of :
<James_P> michigans_own[TK, Dr_Willis is indeed correct, iTunes won't install under wine, however, here's a guide for video under ubuntu specifically for ipod and gtkpod
<James_P> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=114946
<hanen> hello everybody
<kindofblue89> hey
<deagle> 'sup!
<michigans_own[TK> thanks mate
<hanen> plz, i've a question related to our loco team wiki pages modifs, is it here the right place to ask such question?
<guntbert> Slart: if youve got a few seconds: how does one propose a factoid, except by talking in #ubuntu-ops ?
<Slart> guntbert: you say !blabla is Blabla bla blabla blablabla
<predictable> dr_willis: u around?
<Slart> guntbert: then the ops see the suggestion in #ubuntu-ops and decide if it will be accepted
<michigans_own[TK> I have a problem i tried installing Vive like the guide told me too
<James_P> ?
<michigans_own[TK> and it said this with the debi package installer Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libavcodec0d (>= 0.cvs20060823)
<guntbert> Slart: here in the channel?
<Slart> guntbert: yup
<Slart> guntbert: or in a pm with the bot
<michigans_own[TK> any idea James?
<guntbert> Slart: ah! <light bulb flashes> - thx
<Slart> guntbert: you're welcome
<predictable> Has anyone ever tried legacy drivers for nvidia geforce 5500 fx consinder none of the others work?
<Pate> what is the program with do you have a windows into to ubuntu ?
<James_P> michigans_own[TK, not sure. i think vive is just fro transcoding the video anyway
<xangua> Pate: file> new window ¿
<Jonny> Hello! I` ve problems to use my Logitech Quickcam Messenger (046d:08f0= with skype
<James_P> Pate; virtualbox or VMware server
<Colossus> Pate I use xVirtualBox
<michigans_own[TK> so, no idea how to make my .mp4 video sync to my ipod?
<James_P> michigans_own[TK, gtkpod should transfer it
<michigans_own[TK> i tried gtkpod
<michigans_own[TK> i think
<thegrannysmith> michigans_own[TK: Does it have the correct size?
<michigans_own[TK> what do you mean
<Jonny> Do you know about Logitech Quickcam Messenger (046d:08f0) with skype, please ?
<michigans_own[TK> the video is 600+ mb
<michigans_own[TK> the ipod has 16 gig
<ben_> how do I configure an ethernet interface to be ipv4 instead of ipv6 ?
<michigans_own[TK> when i try drag and drop into gtkpod it says "drag and drop ignored "file:home:jordan:desktop:clue
<thegrannysmith> michigans_own[TK: I think it has to have the correct resolution
<michigans_own[TK> what do you mean
<Nitrodist> are you sure the file is in the correct format
<James_P> michigans_own[TK, i don't actually have an iPod, but is there some import option in gtkpod? can you add the video to a playlist?
<michigans_own[TK> it wont import
<michigans_own[TK> and i checked
<michigans_own[TK> i went to properties to look at the video i made
<Haraken> actually I don't think this problem is freenx related
<michigans_own[TK> it says "mpeg-4 video
<Haraken> when I type shift and 2 i get " or if i do shift and ; i get +
<Jonny> Hello??? Skype with Logitech?
<Slart> Haraken: make sure you have the right keyboard layout
<Slart> Haraken: system, preferences, keyboard
<Haraken> 105 US keyboard ok?
<Slart> Haraken: well.. if you have a US keyboard then sure.. select that
<tetraedr> hi people
<Cry__Baby> I found a bug.  When I had another user "enable automatic login", but then removed that user.. And then chose "enable automatic login" for main user, Ubuntu won't load and stops at a black screen.  The only way I can then get into Ubuntu is press Ctrl+Alt+F1 and type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart".  Anyone know of a fix and how I can now get "enable automatic login" to work?
<Slart> !bug | Cry__Baby
<ubottu> Cry__Baby: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<tetraedr> I can't make my snd-hda-intel to work :(
<tetraedr> any ideas where do I start?
<deagle> is it blacklisted?
<SiDi> tetraedr, whats the exact issue ?
<tetraedr> SiDi: no sound :( at all
<Cry__Baby> Slart: any fix?
<tetraedr> SiDi: alsamixer shows all bars and etc. drivers are loaded, but no sound
<Slart> Cry__Baby: haven't heard of that one before.. so no.. no idea..
<deagle> anyone know about UDEV rules?
<Cry__Baby> Slart: ok
<Haraken> Slart, <3
<Haraken> thanks
<Haraken> i just had hte wrong settings
<michigans_own[TK> any ideas guys and girls?
<deagle> 'bout wah?
<Cry__Baby> tetraedr: I just did an upgrade to kernel etc, and now I have no souns
<SiDi> tetraedr, did you manually change the model of your sound card ?
<Cry__Baby> I just did an upgrade to kernel etc, and now I have no sound. What can I do?
<James_P> michigans_own[TK, i have no idea, sorry.
<eshaase> I have Jaunty and I'd like to use 2.6.30, is it recommended that I install karmic's kernel package or should i use kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa's?
<SiDi> tetraedr, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto this may help you to make sure your card is well setup. Also, a good list of models is available in the french doc here : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/audio_intel_hda (bottom of the page)
<Cry__Baby> is there a ubuntu d evelopers channel?
<tetraedr> SiDi: just finished building alsa 1.0.20
<tetraedr> trying
<SiDi> Cry__Baby, yes but its _not_ for support
<SiDi> tetraedr, (kill pulseaudio too, its evil :p)
<mike> t.net
<James_P> ?
<mike> oops
<mike> :)
<tetraedr> SiDi: it works! :) after alsaconf everything is up and running :)
<RobertF> Hello world!!!..
<tetraedr> SiDi: now I'm thinking how to make it 5.1
<RobertF> Are there people from Belgium? I live in Liege
<SiDi> tetraedr, probably something wrong with your model in the alsa conf file ^.^
<SiDi> RobertF, there may be in #ubuntu-fr or #ubuntu-nl ;)
<GodfatherofEire> Quick question: does Rythmbox have an IRC channel?
<RobertF> SiDi: I known.. i often use the official channel.
<PiriForm> does anyone know how to scan to see if your sound card is being accepted?
<tetraedr> SiDi: maybe it was so, but now it sounds ok, all that is left is to make it work as 5.1
<RobertF> I use ubuntu server 9.04
<SiDi> PiriForm, do you mean check if the kernel recognises it ? you can use lshw for that i guess
<James_P> tetraedr, there are some tutorials online, it's quite simple
<Dr_Sunglasses> HELP! the trackpad doesn't work on my mac pro!
<SiDi> PiriForm, or lshw-gtk
<PiriForm> how do i get/use that?
<Dr_Sunglasses> i just installed ubuntu 9.04!
<SiDi> tetraedr, i really dont know about 5.1, sorry ;)
<Dr_Sunglasses> excuse me its a macbook not a mac pro
<GodfatherofEire> 'cause I kind of need to transfer files from my ZEN to my computer, unfortunately, no Windows app recognizes them and rhythmbox isnt available for windows
<pr0nos> ?HECOMES!!
<Dr_Sunglasses> HALP
<predictable> Has anyone ever tried legacy drivers for nvidia geforce 5500 fx consinder none of the others work?
<tetraedr> SiDi: thank you for help, now it at least works :) 5.1 is not really necessary, because mostly I'm using headphones
<PiriForm> sorry, bad question, thanks SiDi
<pr0nos> ?HECOMES!!! OH MY GOD!!!!
<SiDi> GodfatherofEire, try to get their website, and then see if there is an irc channel listed there
<SiDi> GodfatherofEire, if they're not in freenode they shall be in gimp.net
<SiDi> predictable, the 96 should work
<sam_> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<sam_> what does that mean ?
<GodfatherofEire> irc.gnome.org
<Cry__Baby> When I had another user "enable automatic login", but then removed that user.. And then chose "enable automatic login" for main user, Ubuntu won't load and stops at a black screen.  The only way I can then get into Ubuntu is press Ctrl+Alt+F1 and type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart".  Anyone know of a fix and how I can now get "enable automatic login" to work?
<GodfatherofEire> that'd do it
<James_P> tetraedr, http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-linux/. number 6
<predictable> sidi: ehh I dunno everyone ive tried gives me 2 options of low resolution 640x480 and some 320 one and thats it
<tetraedr> James_P: thank you, went reading
<buttons840> Problem: The ekiga softphone that comes with ubuntu will not play a ringing sound.  I go into preferences and try to play the sound manually, and it wont play any sound for incoming callse?
<xhunter> lol
<xhunter> very funny
<xhunter> when I close my browser
<xhunter> the sound works again
<xhunter> ^^
<xhunter> when I play sound on my browser
<SiDi> predictable, people in #nvidia might know. Otherwise check the version number for your card in nvidia.com, and then file a bug for this version of nvidia drivers in launchpad.net
<James_P> xhunter, that's a flash thing probably
<SiDi> xhunter, xubuntu harder ?
<xhunter> no
<SiDi> xhunter, ubuntu hardy * ?
<xhunter> Ubuntu
<xhunter> yes
<xhunter> SiDi
<predictable> sidi: thx
<FloodBot1> xhunter: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PiriForm> I can't get any sound. Is this a solvable problem, i get sound on xp
<SiDi> xhunter, try to write in one line
<xhunter> Okay.
<James_P> PiriForm, yes
<SiDi> xhunter, let me look for a tutorial for you. it's a known issue because flash 9 (on hardy) doesnt support pulseaudio
<xhunter> SiDi: alright.
<PiriForm> James_P how can I solve it, links?
<orgthingy> hello, Im facing a real problem right now many programs ran by root are connected to internet and are "doing something"
<orgthingy> http://pastebin.com/m7ad40058
<SiDi> xhunter, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio#Known%20Issues try this in a first time
<xhunter> SiDi: Thank you.
<Dave__> does linux need anti virus?
<xhunter> Dave__ : Not really.
<James_P> Dave__, no, we're just carriers. viruses very rarely affect linux
<GodfatherofEire> James_P, what bout rk's?
<SiDi> Dave__, i'd say it doesnt as long as you exclusively use the repositories for your software ;)
<xhunter> Dave__ : Don't run anything unless you are sure of it,also, don't run it as a root ^^
<xhunter> Because I did that one.
<Dave__> ok
<xhunter> once *
<twisted> hey guys i have a problem, i am using ubuntu 8.04 and i want to use the nvidia proprietary driver so i enable it but when i come back into my system the lcd screen stays black.
<James_P> GodfatherofEire, i'm sure most rootkits would be detectable by running md5's on the basic binaries used by ubuntu and comparing them to know good values
<James_P> but
<Cry__Baby> buttons840: there are other softphones besides Ekiga
<James_P> i could be really wong.
<Cry__Baby> try Twinkle or Zoiper
<SiDi> twisted, what card do you have ?
<James_P> orgthingy, are you running bittorent? or the electricsheep screensaver?
<akahn> If I'm putting an ISO on a USB thumb drive with unetbootin, should the drive have just one partition or does it need a special boot partition or something?
<ethan_> i need help, i'm having troubles playing some DVD's on movie player and VLC
<Cry__Baby> twisted: how do I use the nvidia proprietary driver?
<GodfatherofEire> James_P, what about rks that dont attatch to the .deb files, but wind up piggybacking on a packet/file sent to your comp over the net?
<twisted> not sure how do i check it out
<SiDi> ethan_, did you install libdvdcss2 ? :)
<SiDi> ethan_, some dvds with copy protection need this to be installed (and others wont work at all, wether be it in linux or windows)
<twisted> crybaby just goto system admin and click on hardware
<buttons840> Cry__Baby, true, but if ekiga is packaged with ubuntu by default and it isn't working properly, I would like to inform someone of it
<Cry__Baby> buttons840: so is Twinkle
<twisted> crybaby sorry system admin hardware drivers
<RHorse> Cry__Baby on my distro it's nvidia-settings
<ethan_> SiDi: thanks a lot i'm not sure if i have it or not but i'll check now
<James_P> GodfatherofEire, that would require manually executing, as root, a file that you downloaded from an untrusted source on the internet.
<Dave__> Also is it normal for firefox to crash on linux >_>
<SiDi> buttons840, it works fine here, but you should file a bug if the default install/settings cause trouble for you (even if apparently ekiga wont be default anymore in karmic)
<Cry__Baby> RHorse: what you mean? How I load nvidia-settings?
<twisted> SiDi how do i check what card i have?
<ethan_> SiDi: can i find it in synaptic
<chaos2fu> twisted why are u still using 8.04?
<sebsebseb> Dave__: for some of us
<SiDi> twisted, well, usually you know what you buy :D
<SiDi> ethan_, yes
<twisted> SiDi it uses the nvidia 180 driver
<SiDi> twisted, lspci | grep VGA
<sebsebseb> Dave__: yes well in Ubuntu,  other distros I wonder
<RHorse> Cry__Baby it comes when you install the restricted driver
<SiDi> twisted, was it the driver marked as recommanded in the hardware drivers window ? Were the 173 and 177 available ?
<twisted> nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0845 (rev a2)
<SiDi> twisted, wow... i didnt know this model :D
<Cry__Baby> when I choose system admin hardware drivers, it doesnt show anything about my Nvidia 8400M GS. How come?  Is that becaise I have a HP Laptop?
<ethan_> SiDi: when i type in libdvdscc2 the ubuntu restricted drivers packages show up is this correct
<twisted> SiDi just says new driver im using 8.04 how do i upgrade i know the jaunty jackalope works better
<SiDi> twisted, do you have any bill that came with the computer ? the model should be written down on it
<twisted> presario cq60-202us
<SiDi> ethan_, its a restricted package due to legal issues in some countries
<Cry__Baby> RHorse: Cry__Baby it comes when you install the restricted driver   <-- so I need to install the restricted driver before it will show up under system admin hardware drivers?
<ethan_> ok so thats correct then
<SiDi> ethan_, this lib cracks the copy protection to let you run the dvd in linux. It's not legal everywhere
<twisted> SiDi i would like to upgrade my system to Jaunty
<chaos2fu> but maybe he should start upgrading ubuntu first...
<SiDi> twisted, if the card is recent it might fix the issue
<RHorse> Cry__Baby when you install the restricted drivers, nvidia-settings is installed, also
<deagle> anyone know anything about udev rules?
<twisted> SiDi sounds good im going to look at the web site see how to upgrade
<ethan_> SiDi: i'm not really worried about legality here
<deagle> need help with a bug in mine
<Cry__Baby> RHorse: how do I install the restricted drivers?
<PiriForm> Cry-Baby there is a code google it/forum it
<twisted> got it thanks SiDi
<RHorse> !nvidia | Cry__Baby
<ubottu> Cry__Baby: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Nitrodist> Cry__Baby: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/
<shnelo> alri
<shnelo> here whats with the update
<shnelo> it has no sound
<Nitrodist> that's pretty broad
<kad_> hello need help cat Easycam but driver not there search in google don't find got it's driver but for xp, is there anyway ? thx
<wx09> can some one recommend me a gnome theme?
<sacamano> i have a 2nd internal hard drive, formatted to ext3, i have an eeepc. the home drive is fine, i can read/write ok, but the 32gb other drive i cantt write to, i think i need to enter in into fstab but i dont know how to. suggestions?
<musictoto> wx09: look at http://www.gnome-look.org/
<jamesas> didn't work =/
<Warp4> sacamano, are you able to mount the drive?
<Nitrodist> wx09: http://unixmen.com/linux-distributions/ubuntu/265-great-themes-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-jackalope
<hitek> My Belkin F5U103 serial adapter fails at baud rates > 1200.  Works great on Mac OS, same hardware.
<PiriForm> where is the best place to get help for no sound problem
<hitek> Tested configurations: eee 8G, iBook G4, iMac slot loading, x86 ancient laptop running Debian Woody.
<hitek> Same symptoms, all configurations.
<akahn> Is it true that it's not possible to boot from Kingston DataTraveler USB sticks?
<SiDi> Has anyone ever heard of users whose settings are kept when they logout and login again but lost when they hard-reboot ?
<PiriForm> SiDi - yes it happened to me
<PiriForm> SiDi - if by hard reboot you mean that button that turns off
<PiriForm> on the actual pc
<SiDi> PiriForm, ah great. Whats the magic fix please ? :D
<kad_> hello need help cat Easycam but driver not there search in google don't find got it's driver but for xp, is there anyway ? thx
<tetraedr> people, did anyone have problems with ati propietary driver (downloaded latest x64 from site) and linux 2.6.30? got a bunch of artifacts :(
<Dave__> Guys i just got my wireless internet set up and i logged off and then back on and it didnt reconnect. Any ideas why?
<PiriForm> reinstalling XD
<SiDi> PiriForm, ow :P
<twisted> hey guys when i upgrade to jaunty will i still have gnome instead of kde i hate kde!!!!
<Mithran> twisted: Yes. Gnome is still the default for jaunty.
<myself> how do I make it so I can cycle my desktop backgrounds like say every ten minutes on GNOME in Ubuntu?
<inmate> hello guys im having issues opening .ece.zip files anyone know how to or what to get to open them?...
<twisted> thanks Mithran
<traemccombs> question...  I can install Windows on a Disk with no problem.  I try and install Ubuntu 9.04 and I start the partition creation sequence, it goes to 5% and just hangs forever.
<traemccombs> this is Inspiron 530 Dell
<ibmman> how do i browse folders in virtualbox other operating system folder in ubuntu
<RHorse> myself there are several cli tools that could be used with a cron job, but for point and click config, I dunno
<ibmman> so i can access it without going in the operating system?
<ibmman> on ubuntu desktop
<inmate> can anyone not help with my issue?....
<ARMENIAN> hi, does anyone use the window preview feature with gnome dock and get the window previews like halfway up the screen?
<myself> RHorse can you recommend me anything?
<traemccombs> Going to DL FC11 and try that... (as a test -- I'm an Ubuntu guy through and through ;)  But I've never seen this happen before.  Wondering if there is something wrong with the disk
<myself> i've tried the clickie ones and they are outdated and don't work properly
<zomby_woof> myself, wallpapoz
<needRS232wizard> inmate, isn't a .ZIP file, so you would use unzip?
<ibmman> can anyone help?
<myself> wallpapoz huh
<inmate> what about.exe?
<RHorse> myself is wallpaper-tray in your repos?
<myself> wallpaper-tray doesn't work
<deagle> does anyone in here know anything about udev?
<zomby_woof> myself, dont remember where i found it have to google it
<myself> it's impossible to configure in 9.04
<needRS232wizard> ECE may be Oracle Application Express Dynamic Web Page (Oracle)
<myself> zomby_woof i  found the website well
<RHorse> myself ahh. Are you using desktop effects by any chance?
<Dave__> Guys i just got my wireless internet set up and i logged off and then back on and it didnt reconnect. Any ideas why?
<myself> RHorse, desktop effects?
<myself> you mean making the windows all rubbery and stuff?
<RHorse> myself well there is fbsetbg, but I dunno if it plays well with compiz
<dimedo> hi, is there a way to diff two directories through rsync before actually syncing?
<myself> what's compiz rhorse?
<tetraedr> does anyone here uses ubuntu with radeon hd 4870? if so, please post your xorg config
<RHorse> myself if you install fbsetbg, you could do a script or a cronjob that changes wallpaper every 10 minutes.
<kad_> hello need help cat Easycam but driver not there search in google don't find got it's driver but for xp, is there anyway ? thx
<myself> hmmm i see, what exactly is fbstebg?
<RHorse> myself it's a simple cli wallpaper setting tool
<Cry__Baby> When I had another user "enable automatic login", but then removed that user.. And then chose "enable automatic login" for main user, Ubuntu won't load and stops at a black screen.  The only way I can then get into Ubuntu is press Ctrl+Alt+F1 and type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart".  Anyone know of a fix and how I can now get "enable automatic login" to work?
<myself> oh okay, what does cli mean?
<sam_> hey myself best buddy :p
<sam_> aha
<myself> hey sam_ :)
<myself> rhorse what is cli?
<sam_> :-)
<Cry__Baby> myself: command Line Interface
<sacamano> Warp4, yes, i can mount the drive...i just double click.i can read it, but not write
<myself> oh okay, I'll check it out of this wallpapoz thing doesn't work themn
<myself> *the
<myself> *THEN
<Warp4> sacamano, make sure you have the correct permissions set on the mountpoint
<sacamano> Warp4, i dont think i do. how do you do that?
<Dave__> cyberghoser1 are you there?
<Warp4> sacamano, 'man chmod' and 'man chgroup'
<Warp4> sacamano, read up on the chmod and chgroup commands
<Warp4> sacamano, oh, and 'chown'
<RHorse> myself well you could install it just by typing sudo apt-get install fbsetbg. And invoke by fbsetbg -ra /dir/to/wallpaper will set a random wallpaper from dir
<Warp4> sacamano, IMHO, ANYONE that uses linux should AT LEAST know those commands and a few others :)
<sacamano> thanks but i dontt understand those. :P)
<akahn> If I'm putting an ISO on a USB thumb drive with unetbootin, should the drive have just one partition or does it need a special boot partition or something?
<Warp4> sacamano, chmod - change mode (read, write, etc); chgroup - change group; chown - change owner
<Warp4> sacamano, google.com/linux and the man command are your friends
<akahn> Basically, it's not booting the Eee PC and i'm wondering if it's partition type, the version of unetbootin I'm using, the actual drive itself or what, and I'm not finding hard facts about it anywhere.
<RHorse> myself actually it's included with fluxbox, not by itself. So you'd have to install fluxbox. 8Z
<myself> alright Rhorse, thanks :)
<tuxi> hi everybody... will Ubuntu 9.10 feature Firefox 3.5?
<RHorse> myself you could install imagemagick and it has a desktop background utility also, I think
<myself>  oh really, cool, thank you
<myself> Rhorse, how do i uninstall a package that i manually installed from a tar.gz?
<yao_ziyuan> linux uses config files rather than a single Registry database like that of Windows to store app configurations. i wonder if such a multitude of files and directories in the filesystem and everyday updatedb jobs can harm the hard disk?
<myself> oh wait i figured it out
<JayX> hey yall * whats  is ther best IRC  brest for ubuntu  ? ?client  for  windows ? and the
<RHorse> myself which package?
<myself> i figured it out, it was wallpapoz, also an old package that deosn't work
<myself> i'll try imagemagick
<JayX> what is the best IRC client for Windoes, and the best for ubuntu
<myself> JayX X-Chat is both great for windows and ubuntu
<myself> JayX-Chat
<Warp4> JayX, xchat for both
<Warp4> http://www.xchat.org and http://www.silverex.org (for the free windows port of xchat)
<JayX> Warp4: myself but i see on xchat.org  i must pay after 30 days for xchat
<RHorse> myself imagemagick installs the import command which is the one you want. You can man imagemagick and man import for more info. GL!
<Warp4> JayX, again, www.silverex.org has the same thing for free for windows
<myself> rhorse how do i go back into the terminal after reading the manual
<black-coffin> hi
<JayX> Warp4:  thanks
<Warp4> yup
<myself> how do i go back into the regular terminal window after reading the manual (man)
<JayX> Warp4:  isnt pidgin an IRC also?
<RHorse> myself actually the command is display
<myself> what
<Flare183> myself: Press q
<myself> okay thanks
<RHorse> myself press q
<RHorse> myself type display -help
<myself> dude i dont think i know how to use imagemagick lol
<`Matir> I've got NVidia HDA audio on my desktop, and the microphone port doesn't seem to work, even when it's unmuted in the volume controls... anyone have experience with this?
<ctp> hi folks. beeing 13 years debian and 3 years ubuntu user, would you recommend karmic for daily work currently?
<danbhfive> ctp: no, see the !koala factoid
<ndy40> hi guys
<ctp> !koala
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<twisted> how do i update gnome 8.10 to 9.04?
<twisted> i already installed all the updates
<RHorse> myself try display -background file.jpg
<SL4Y3R> You don't update gnome
<danbhfive> twisted: how?
<twisted> yep how would i do that?
<Flare183> twisted: You update Ubuntu, not just gnome
<Flare183> !upgrade | twisted
<ubottu> twisted: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<myself> rhorse but how do i do it every so minutes
<SL4Y3R> EXACTLY
<myself> for a directory to cycle though
<JayX> !upgrade } twisted
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lindzeyn> How do I tell ubuntu not to play bullshit sounds when it boots up
<myself> !welcome | SL4Y3R
<ubottu> SL4Y3R: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<myself> :)
<SL4Y3R> !thank | myself
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank
<SL4Y3R> Lol
<SL4Y3R> i tried. :(
<SL4Y3R> :p
<FloodBot1> SL4Y3R: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<danbhfive> lindzeyn: sys > prefs > sounds > sounds
<twisted> how do i know what os im using im not sure because my upgrade manager isnt telling me upgrade on top
<RHorse> myself does it work?
<myself> let me see
<SL4Y3R> System > Info?
<lindzeyn> thanks danbhfive
<twisted> k
<danbhfive> twisted: lsb_release -a
<twisted> k i have 8.04
<myself> i get this Rhorse
<myself> ivan@ivan-desktop:~$ display -background /home/ivan/cycle/1152.jpg ||display: color is not known to ||server `/home/ivan/cycle/1152.jpg': No such file or directory @ magick/xwindow.c/XGetPixelPacket/3021.
<SiDi> Is there a way to open the guest session from GDM ?
<SL4Y3R> Make sure your update manager is set to show ALL releases /updates @twisted
<danbhfive> twisted: update-manager -c
<RHorse> geez
<Dr_Willis> SiDi:  not really. Its not made to work that way.
<twisted> k thanks
<SiDi> Dr_Willis, why so ?
<Dr_Willis> SiDi:  you could just add a user called guest if ya wanted. :)
<Dr_Willis> SiDi:  why what? Its not designed to be used from GDM. :)
<kad_> hello need help cat Easycam but driver not there search in google don't find got it's driver but for xp, is there anyway ? thx
<Dr_Willis> SiDi:  its a special temp type account.
<SiDi> Dr_Willis, if you have to use it from another session its just pointless to have it
<Dr_Willis> SiDi:  no its not.
<SiDi> Dr_Willis, usecase ?
<Dr_Willis> SiDi:  your at a airport.. someone wants to check their mail.. you have to specifically enable the special guest session. and when they leave.. eerything it did is deleted.
<twisted> still not working guys.
<Dr_Willis> SiDi:  its mentioned in the docs/forums
<SiDi> Dr_Willis, and you could aswell want to boot it from gdm cause you turn the pc on for the guest session, or you had your own session locked when the guest asks
<Dr_Willis> its a 'special' very limited account.
<SiDi> Dr_Willis, in such a case you _also_ need to get access from gdm
<xooo> ever since i've added an msn account, my yahoo accounts on pidgin wont connect, could anyone tell me why?
<RHorse> myself do you have xsetroot in your repo?
<Dr_Willis> SiDi:  you coul make a user called 'guest' with password guest if you wanted.
<SiDi> Dr_Willis, thats not a guest session at all ;)
<IGITIHI> Hi there! I have an issue with grub. I get error 15 -file not found - and I can't boot in ubuntu. Obviously because I deleted the kernel. Any help please?
<RHorse> or xsetbg?
<Dr_Willis> SiDi:   I never said it was special :)
<usser> SiDi, what is guest session in your opinion then?
<twisted> is there a xterm command i can run to just upgrade
<Dr_Willis> SiDi:  but ive done it that way befor for the faimly
<lomez> alright, i need help with unetbootin. i downloaded the iso for ubuntu, used it to copy files to ti, and booted it up. but it gets to a screen with "press tab to edit options" and its blank, theres a menu but its empty
<twisted> because its not showing me the update or anything
<RHorse> myself I am sure xsetbg will work, if you can install it.
<danbhfive> twisted: go to the software sources thingy, and enable the upgrades
<SiDi> usser, its a session which settings are not saved, just like the livecd's. but its a session you can boot in from the DM...
<JayX> any other IRC chatrooms i should have on my list other than Ubuntu and TwitLive (leo laporte)
#ubuntu 2009-06-21
<myself> okay ill look into it rhorse
<szf> Rock, paper, scissors...
<Dr_Willis> SiDi:  your definition differes from what the ubuntu devs definiton is. :)
<usser> SiDi, so create a user guest and on restart run a script that wipe /home/guest clean
<JayX> any other IRC chatrooms i should have on my list other than Ubuntu and TwitLive (leo laporte)
<SiDi> usser, and ask mr. average end user to write such a script ? :D | Dr_Willis i'll bug the devs about their definition then :)
<wx09> how do you change the mouse scroll speed? I have the apple mighty mouse and it is scrolling too  fast in gnome.
<wx09> to be more specific, it is in nautilus
<RHorse> myself I think it's inculded in package xloadimage
<myself> hmmm
<danbhfive> twisted: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades          its all there, follow that
<usser> SiDi, yea why not, its rm -rf /home/guest/* put this line in /etc/rc.local and you're done
<myself> what about fbsetbg?
<Cry__Baby> When I had another user "enable automatic login", but then removed that user.. And then chose "enable automatic login" for main user, Ubuntu won't load and stops at a black screen.  The only way I can then get into Ubuntu is press Ctrl+Alt+F1 and type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart".  Anyone know of a fix and how I can now get "enable automatic login" to work?
<RHorse> myself yes, xloadimage is the package you want, it includes xsetbg
<danbhfive> Cry__Baby: have you tested in a VM?
<Cry__Baby> danbhfive: what?
<Dr_Willis> !info gdm-guest-session
<ubottu> gdm-guest-session (source: gdm-guest-session): gdm extension for guest session. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8 (jaunty), package size 5 kB, installed size 76 kB
<SiDi> usser, again, mr. end user shouldnt do it. He's not using arch or gentoo afterall
<usser> myself, try feh as well
<SiDi> Dr_Willis, thanks
<myself> what feh
<Cry__Baby> danbhfive: tested what?
<myself> usser
<danbhfive> Cry__Baby: have you been able to repeat the bug in a virtual machine?
<RHorse> usser yes, that has a root option, forgot about that one. :)
<Dr_Willis> google is our friend.. and ive NO idea what that gdm-guest-session actually does
<lomez> this picture here, i am at this screen http://www.tipsfor.us/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/unetbootinbooting.jpg but theres no options, it doesnt even say UNetBootin, it just says "Press [Tab] to edit options" without any menu options
<usser> myself, feh is a picture viewer it can also set background
<Cry__Baby> danbhfive: im runnung ubuntu as guest in Virtualbox
<Warp4> JayX, it does have irc abilities, yes
<myself> usser it can cycle them eveery so minutes?
<myself> is it GUI?
<usser> myself, you can script it to do just that
<usser> myself, no its not a gui
<Warp4> JayX, but it also does aim, yahoo, msn, etc as well
<deagle> does anyone in here know anything about udev rules?
<danbhfive> Cry__Baby: I see, so it happens every time?  then you should file a bug report
<Cry__Baby> danbhfive: in windows login, there still appears a BLANK under the username I removed.. I say thats connected
<arthur_> problem? i dual boot.. 8.04 and 8.10 i share the same home directory between the 2 os's now when i boot 8.04 my wireless is missing in the network manager... any ideas?
<arthur_> i can hook up a wired conection
<RHorse> myself xsetbg is the simplest but feh will work too with a command argument
<arthur_> the wireless is missing on the 8.04...
<myself> so rhorse, what package do i install for xsetbg?
<danbhfive> arthur_: maybe try LBM (linux-backports-modules
<RHorse> myself xloadimage
<xooo> ever since i've added an msn account, my yahoo accounts on pidgin wont connect, could anyone tell me why?
<arthur_> yes i can not connect to my router in 8.04 wireless... not even in the network manager...
<danbhfive> arthur_: I meant to install LBM
<arthur_> use to be b4 i installed 8.10....
<usser> xooo, i think yahoo is doing some upgrade to their network, it shouldnt have anything to do with msn
<myself> okay so rhorse, i did that, what do i get started to do it?
<danbhfive> oh
<Surlent777> ok, I'm trying to make a triple-boot arangement so I can test the 64-bit Ubuntu properly, but I'm a little unsure of how to do this. The installer's partition screen wants to cut into XP's space instead of my current Ubuntu, so I can't get more than 2.5GB. Should I be able to go into the regular editor, shrink my current ext3, and make a new one, without hurting my current installation?
<xooo> usser: what do you mean you think?
<arthur_> lbm? what is the package name?
<arthur_> sudo apt-get install ?
<RHorse> myself xsetbg file.jpg
<usser> xooo, people were having problems with yahoo since yesterday, you're not the first one with the problem
<frog4hire> to connect to yahoo through Pidgin, replace the page server name to : cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com
<xooo> oh ok
<parasiteking> or you can use the web interface
<Guiri> Any way to delete or change my name on the ubuntu forums?
<RHorse> myself xsetbg -fullscreen -onroot file.jpg
<parasiteking> http://webmessenger.yahoo.com
<parasiteking> or meebo
<JayX> Surlent777:  hi, u want to tripple boot?
<Surlent777> yes
<arthur_> i am trying to figure out what happened to the wireless in 8.04 use to work till i installed 8.10 i dual boot and use the same home directory for both...
<Guiri> Forums?
<andre_pl> has anyone managed to get the optical output working on an nvidia MCP7A Chipset?
<Surlent777> I believe I am supposed to also install grub to the new partition I'm trying to make, so that it will leave my real GRUB alone, and then I am supposed to chainload into Ubuntu 64
<gorgoumack> HELLO
<myself> doesn't do anything
<myself> rhorse
<RHorse> myself try xloadimage -onroot my.image
<kbp> does any one know what kind of Ubuntu server edition can I run for my laptop using Core Duo T2300? should I download the  32bit version or 64 bit version?
<JayX> Surlent777:  oh i thought u were tripple booting like I did *Win XP, WIN 7, and ubuntu, sorry i cant be of much help to you
<myself> ima try this script i found
<myself> if it works, seems to be already written w/ everything
<Surlent777> JayX: I just want to know if ext3 is cool with being resized, or if it will cause trouble
<RHorse> myself try the xloadimage command first. :)
<omer> hello
<gorgoumack> y a t'il quelqu'un qui parle le francais
<buttons840> Is anyone familiar with a SIP softphone which supports more than 2 lines (the more lines the better)?
<RHorse> myself be wary of scripts you didn't write yourself. ;)
<myself> AAAAAAAAAA
<myself> why is it so hard to do a SIMPLE THING >:)
<Dr_Willis> I got pidgin by workinb with adding the following to /etc/hosts --->   66.163.181.170 scs.msg.yahoo.com
<Dr_Willis> that let me connect to yahoo withit.
<Surlent777> partitioning is a terrifying pain
<usr13> myself: You're doing pretty good making A's, (that's a pretty simple thing).
<Surlent777> and I'm also worried about this upcoming grub2 thing and how that'll affect everything
<myself> usr13 thank you, you are a modern philosopher
<Dr_Willis> It pays to lern how to use grub. and how to manually edit the menu.lst
<Surlent777> I can do that! the menu.lst thing I mean
<Surlent777> more or less
<usr13> myself: You're welcome.
<RHorse> myself, isn't this fun? Welcome to Ubuntu.
<wx09> where to put libflashplayer.so?
<Dr_Willis> Install one OS.. backup your menu.lst, install the 2nd linux os... check its menu.lst :) then go to town haxoring your own menu.lst FUN@!
<Surlent777> I made it go into 800x600x16 in the framebuffer on boot, and I manually added XP...though it annoys me that every kernel upgrade I have to renable the framebuffer and XP =/
<usr13> wx09: /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<Surlent777> Dr_Willis: I was planning on installing 64's grub on the 64 partition, and then chainloading with 32's GRUB in the MBR
<Surlent777> it occurs to me that I just repeated what you said
<Surlent777> so ignore that
<danbhfive> Surlent777: is the 64bit grub different from the 32 bit grub?
<McBrain> hi
<Dr_Willis> Surlent777:   I just let one os handle all the grubyness.. but then again.. i dont see the need for 32bit and 64bit  :) i have been usin g64bit for some time now. with no issues.
<Surlent777> no
<Surlent777> danbhfive: I'm just doing 2 installs to test the 64 bit before I make it my only Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> 64bit ubuntu has reached a very mature stage.
<Surlent777> Dr_Willis: See above
<danbhfive> Surlent777: so you could use a configfile?
<Surlent777> it's all one big messy config file, yeah
<McBrain> please, is it possible to delete content of /tmp without experience crash of the system or the apps?
<Dr_Willis> McBrain:  You may want to reboot as soon as you clean it out.. and be sure all users are logged out.. just to be safe.
<danbhfive> Surlent777: I meant the command: configfile (hdx,x)/boot/grub/menu.lst
<usr13> McBrain: Not a good idea... what are you trying to do?  Running out of disk space?
<Surlent777> Dr_Willis: Can I simply make a new ext3 partition by resizing my current one, or will that make things mess up?
<pentek_i> hello
<McBrain> Dr_Willis: thanks. In fact, I ask this _because_ I don't wanna reboot :)
<Dr_Willis> Surlent777:  rezising can goof up the UUID's in some cases..
<Surlent777> dammit
<pentek_i> I cannot make my bluetooth working (acer extensa 5630)
<Surlent777> the installer wants to tear into XP's space, I notice
<Dr_Willis> McBrain:  a user COULD be doing somthing in /tmp/ that could get goofed up.
<pentek_i> I tried this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Surlent777> Dr_Willis: With all this taken into account, what would you suggest I do?
<McBrain> Dr_Willis: ... which means that I shouldn't try ?
<Dr_Willis> Surlent777:  all 'what' into account? I dont see much need for 32bit if your system can handle 64bit.
<McBrain> I need some free space or VirtualBox won't continue :(
<Dr_Willis> I can think of 2 apps i have issues with on 64bit..
<Dr_Willis> McBrain:  heh theres the /var/apt/cache also :)
<pentek_i> I how you can help me, please
<pentek_i> hope
<McBrain> Dr_Willis: yes, I did that already
<Surlent777> Dr_Willis: I want to try it out first before I kill off the 32 system, and I also need this for future reference, as when/if I do go over into 64 I want to shrink my current ext3 enough to make backup space on my hard drive that I can safely assimilate after everything's done
<Dr_Willis> my /tmp seems to be under one meg.
<Surlent777> (I lack sufficient external storage for a backup)
<Dr_Willis> Surlent777:  shrinking the existing ubuntu partiions. can in some cases caus confuseion IF the 'uuid's of the drives change. found that out the hard way once.
<Dr_Willis> Surlent777:  jot down the current uuid's just in case. :)
<Surlent777> how would one fix that?
<Surlent777> and what are the symptoms of it being messed up?
<Dr_Willis> Surlent777:  it wont boot. :) due to / not getting mounted
<McBrain> Dr_Willis: in fact i'm using VirtualBox, and... it takes a lot os space to install something with it (it was quite unexpected)
<Surlent777> sounds straightforward
<Dr_Willis> Surlent777:  in /etc/fstab see the UUID= Lines
<Dr_Willis> Surlent777:  and in menu.lst also
<Surlent777> I think the partition editor can also tell me
<Surlent777> and I've seen the menu.lst ones
<Surlent777> but how would I change the UUIDs back
<Surlent777> ?
<Dr_Willis> Surlent777:  tune2fs command.. or edit the menu.lst and fstab file
<andre_pl> how can I do a clean installation from a semi-working one without a cd-rom?
<Surlent777> sounds like a huge pain in the ass...but either way I would need to shrink this partition, if only for storage =/
<RHorse> wx09 /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<Surlent777> Dr_Willis: How likely is it to mess up, and is there any way to avoid doing so while doing this?
<Dr_Willis> Surlent777:  it depends..  some disk move/resize operations can change the UUID's - ive never figured out what ones exactly
<Surlent777> things can never be easy, can they? =(
<markust> Hi! I need to install mercurial on hardy, but using apt-get i get the following message: Package mercurial is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<markust> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<markust> is only available from another source
<Dr_Willis> Surlent777:  resize.. install 64bit.. use 32bit for referance.. you proberly will never need to boot to the 32bit again
<michigans_own[TK> I have a problem- my ubuntu is complaining it lacks disk space (especially when dvdripping) my ubuntu uses my entire 250 gig why is it doing this?
<markust> sadly, I'm a new ubuntu user... :(
<Surlent777> Dr_Willis: I am planning on doing a clean install (been using Ubuntu since 6.06) to try and get it cleaned up, booting quicker, making network work like it's supposed to, etc
<markust> I tried enabling backports without luck
<usr13> michigans_own[TK pastebin output of sudo fdisk -l
<michigans_own[TK> whats that usr13 ive never done that
<usr13> michigans_own[TK: And cat /etc/fstab
<michigans_own[TK> i have no idea what your asking of me
<usr13> !pastebin | michigans_own[TK
<Surlent777> www.pastebin.com
<ubottu> michigans_own[TK: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<michigans_own[TK> not about pastebin about hwat you want me to show you in paste bin
<Surlent777> he wants the output of the two commands he gave you; paste those commands into your terminal
<usr13> michigans_own[TK: YOu can also install pastebinit      sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Surlent777> one command at a time, obviously
<michigans_own[TK> http://pastebin.com/m2d52fcba
<Surlent777> well, time to risk ruining everything for little to no practical gain, but here we go
<usr13> michigans_own[TK: Pastebin the output of;   df
<Dr_Willis> I find i gain faster movie reencoding eith 64bit
<michigans_own[TK> http://pastebin.com/m791ca85d
<McBrain> Dr_Willis: yes, you were right /tmp was not the issue. It's the vbox snapshot. It's huge damn it. So thanks
<mlz09x> #ubuntu-es
<michigans_own[TK> df
<michigans_own[TK> http://pastebin.com/m7c49aa48
<michigans_own[TK> is this helping anything?
<Harvey8765> Hi all. I have dual boot ubuntu with vista and want to totally reinstall ubuntu, how do I get rid of the ubuntu on my hd and start again?
 * carlitos__ hey  somebody know how  to convert avi to  flv  in  bit  quality I use ffmpeg but still no found  the  right  command
<usr13> michigans_own[TK: You've installed on a 5.7Gig partition which is 84% full.
<michigans_own[TK> oh crap
<michigans_own[TK> i meant to use the whole disk
<michigans_own[TK> is there anyway i can change it?
<usr13> michigans_own[TK: gparted
<usr13> !gparted | michigans_own[TK
<ubottu> michigans_own[TK: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<michigans_own[TK> how do i use it?
<ndy40> i wonder Y the linux version of windows software never behave or completely resemble each other
<ndy40> adobe is and example a slightly diff xperience on linux
<ndy40> realpplayere
<ndy40> etc
<lwizardl> anyone know a working program to convert xvid files into mp4 for Ipods?
<Harvey8765> handbrake is what i use lwizard
<sircrazy> ikey: hey man, hows things
<ikey> heya sircrazy
<lwizardl> Harvey8765, is that a gui of terminal
<lwizardl> err or
<bazhang> lwizardl, gui
<usr13> michigans_own[TK: You just resize the partition that you are not using,  and then move the ones  between it and sda6 down so that you will have frespace below sda6 and then resize sda6 so that it is big enough.
<Harvey8765> ? sorry im a newbie
<Harvey8765> i use handbrake to make mp4 for my psp
<Big> ualife.com.br
<michigans_own[TK> huh
<cookiezZZ> jauntyyyy :D
<sircrazy> ok then...
<usr13>  michigans_own[TK Shrink sda1 down to only 1 or 2 meg.  Move sda2 down next to sda1.
<michigans_own[TK> i dont know how to do that
<sircrazy> has anyone tried that linux mint? i hear it is based on ubuntu. better or worse then real ubuntu?
<Harvey8765> how do i delete a linux partition on a dual boot
<michigans_own[TK> what i have is /dev/sda1 of 227 gig that is ununsed
<bazhang> !ot > sircrazy
<ubottu> sircrazy, please see my private message
<Harvey8765> i think its better sircrazy
<adils> salut
<michigans_own[TK> do i format that as ext(the file system that is currently in use and only 5+ gig)
<michigans_own[TK> will that fix my issue?
<michigans_own[TK> ext3 i mean
<usr13>  michigans_own[TK Well, don't just move sda2 down but make it bigger.  And then move sda5 so that you have room to enlarge sda6
<michigans_own[TK> i dont understand what you are telling me
<tetraedr> where can I read about propietary drivers for ati radeon hd?
<tetraedr> simply installing them gives a very shitty result
<bazhang> tetraedr, please no cursing
<ikey> ?
<tetraedr> it does not want to initialize dri and everything is mega sloooow
<traveler85> hello! can anybody help mi with some basic problems in ubuntu desktop?
<usr13> michigans_own[TK: Resize sda1 so that it is 200000 instead of 238131463
<michigans_own[TK> i cant resize because it is not even formatted as anything
<michigans_own[TK> it is just blank space
<usr13> michigans_own[TK: Use gparted and make sda1 very small, (so that sda2 can be made much bigger).
<michigans_own[TK> do i format it first?
<michigans_own[TK> and if so what do i format it is?
<usr13> michigans_own[TK: Because sda2 contains sda5, sda6 & sda7
<lwizardl> thanks for the info about handbrake
<usr13> michigans_own[TK: Leave sda5 and sda7 same size but enlarge sda6 as much as you can, (using up free-space created by shrinking sda1).
<lwizardl> michigans_own[TK, from that username I wanna guess your from michigan, where at in michigan you from?
<myself> anyone know how to set cron scripts for every so minutes?
<michigans_own[TK> lasing
<lwizardl> lansing, nice I go there monthly for IMAX
<michigans_own[TK> usr13 i cant shrink sda1 because it is not formatted as anything
<lwizardl> I'm from Battle Creek
<michigans_own[TK> do i format it?
<usr13> michigans_own[TK: No, do not format, just resize with gparted.  Follow the links ubottu sent you.
<michigans_own[TK> and if so what do i format it as?
<Dr_Willis> It does not have to be formated to 'resize'
<ajw123> hey is there a hardy rootkit floating around that causes ssh to suddenly start complaining about gssapiauthentication?
<Dr_Willis> not being formated.. makes it easier to resize
<lwizardl> lol 2 hours to convert a 1hr movie using handbrake
<michigans_own[TK> the resize/move option is greyed out
<usr13> !gparted | michigans_own[TK
<ubottu> michigans_own[TK: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Dr_Willis> !info handbrake
<ubottu> Package handbrake does not exist in jaunty
<lwizardl> Dr_Willis, i had to download the deb package http://handbrake.fr/?article=download
<boss_mc> michigans_own[TK: you have to unmount them first (right click)
<usr13> michigans_own[TK: You have to select the partiton you want to resize, (sda1)
<michigans_own[TK> i have
<ajw123> i noticed today that the size of my ssh binaries has changed from those in the official packages, and now ssh complains about certain unsupported options in ssh_config
<usr13> boss_mc: Maybe he needs to run gparted via sudo?
<Dr_Willis> lwizardl:  i want to go the other way.. :) video -> dvd... not dvd --> video.. heh
<traveler85> hello! can anyone point me to some log files, or something like that in ubuntu.. my laptop just freezes occasionaly?
<lwizardl> Dr_Willis, i think it will do that also. I just want to convert these dvdrips into playable files for my ipod
<michigans_own[TK> same type of issue i have with converted/ripped dvds
<Dr_Willis> lwizardl:  i use winff to convet videos to my cell phone format.
<usr13> michigans_own[TK: Try:  sudo gparted
<usr13> michigans_own[TK: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<michigans_own[TK> should i just reformat?
<michigans_own[TK> it would be so much faster?
<JayX> whats stronger in wifi (harder to  crack)  WPA  or WPA2 ??
<fbc-mx> I'm taking my hard drive of a dead machine and putting it in another computer. Will UBUNTU reconfigure itself?
<usr13> michigans_own[TK: it would be faster to shrink sda1 and enlarge sda6
<usr13> michigans_own[TK: But the choice is yours.
<boss_mc> michigans_own[TK: have you a partition there already?
<boss_mc> JayX: WPA2 is miles more secure
<traveler85> JayX: WPA2
<Dr_Willis> 'an order of maganitude more secure' ?
<usr13> boss_mc: See:  http://pastebin.com/m2d52fcba  & http://pastebin.com/m7c49aa48
<deagle> hey usser
<z3ro3x> Would someone nmap my IP?  You have my permission to probe the crap out of me.  I'm trying different settings with firestarter and I want to see what happens.
<deagle> usser: still here?
<Dr_Willis> z3ro3x:  theres various port scanning web sites that will do that for you.
<packet-sent> wpa2 is only as secure as the password
<michigans_own[TK> usr13 see message
<boss_mc> JayX: packet-sent++ but WPA2 is 'an order of magnitude' more secure
<michigans_own[TK> when dev/sda1 is highlighted in gparted the only options available are delete format to manage flags and information
<Dr_Willis> boss_mc:  gotta love sounding fancy! :)
<orgthingy> http://pastebin.com/m6dae43d9  :OOO somebody is using root account to use my connection or something
<z3ro3x> Dr_Willis, Yeah, but I want a human being to do it, not some cheesy script on a web site.
<Dr_Willis> z3ro3x:   web site will give better output.
<z3ro3x> Dr_Willis, Do you have a web site in mind?
<Dr_Willis> z3ro3x:  not really - idont bother with them any more. router here blocks most everything anyway
<JayX> boss_mc:  ohh ok
<JayX> boss_mc:  so them WEP is the easiest to crack
<JoeBiden> hi there does anybody have some joomla developing experience and would like to make some money tonight?
<bazhang> !ot > JoeBiden
<ubottu> JoeBiden, please see my private message
<dva5912> guys i just installed ubuntu, just to realize that as far as i know their is no support for my cannon pixma MP480. Has this changed or do i have to go back to 'shutters' vista?
<JoeBiden> oh sorry
<JayX> joebiden  i'll take the money
<Dr_Willis> dva5912:  check cups.org for printer status
<Dr_Willis> dva5912:  my canon printer only recently got supported.
<JoeBiden> jayx see pm
<boss_mc> JayX: WEP had some serious issues that means it can be cracked fairly easily (like 5 mins on my eee), WPA fixed most of these but still has issues, WPA2 is currently basically uncrackable, unless your password is short/easily guessed
<myself> if i'm editing crontab, with crontab -e, when I'm done, what exactly do i type to save it?
<remyoooh> Hi everyone. I'm trying to run a simple sed command and it doesn't seem to be working at all
<vlt> Hello. In an xstartup script I have the lines "twm &" and "xterm &" but xterm doesn't start. Any idea how to fix this or a reccommendation for another shell?
<remyoooh> sed -i 's/\/string1/string2/g' *.*
<remyoooh> I'm new to sed and unix commands in general so I'm probably doing something wrong
<JayX> boss_mc:  whats about war driving, cant you crack aq WPA2 and gian internet connection
<Dr_Willis> vlt:  use 'xterm &' 'exec twm'
<Dr_Willis> vlt:  you dont launch both to the background
<dva5912> Dr_Willis: looks like no support. no drivers found.. ;( I dont want to go back :(((
<Dr_Willis> dva5912:  they used to have 'paid comercial' drivers at one time. Personally i WONT be buying another canon printer any time soon.
<dva5912> wait. I have the driver cd.. could i use that?
<Dr_Willis> dva5912:  i doubt it.
<dva5912> like maby with wine?
<Dr_Willis> dva5912:  canon is bad about givbing out info on their printers to the public
<Dr_Willis> dva5912:  dont hold your breath...
<Dr_Willis> dva5912:  :)
<lwizardl> just like epson
<Dr_Willis> dva5912:  it might be able to use drivers for a similer printer. check th forums perhaps?
<orgthingy> http://pastebin.com/m6dae43d9  :OOO somebody is using root account to use my connection or something
<vlt> Dr_Willis: No, that didn't work. twm is starting fine but no shell.
<Dr_Willis> vlt:  is xterm even installed?
<dva5912> **** and i thought my parrents wouldent find out about me putting them on ubuntu
<vlt> Dr_Willis: yes
<Nivekc1> hello, does anyone know how i can use the gnome menu that comes with opensuse in Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> vlt:  check the logs for X.. that should work.
<JayX> 7
<Dr_Willis> vlt:  try installing/running rxvt, or eterm, or gnome-terminal also.
<alanpt> Hello, My lirc seems setup correct but irw displayed nothing, now  "cat /proc/bus/input/devices" shows nothing even though lsusb still shows remote - I have read every forum page on lirc and I'm new to IRC so please help.
<Dr_Willis> vlt:  or use a slightly better windowmanager like icewm
<RHorse> !crontab | myself
<ubottu> myself: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<dva5912> Looks like i found something : http://mp610.blogspot.com/2008/04/give-your-scanner-new-freshly-sane.html
<boss_mc> JayX: http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=cracking_wpa
<myself> how come when i do crontab -e it saves it when I do save it, but then when i do crontab -e again that info isn't there anymore?
<RHorse> myself pastebin results of crontab -l
<myself> rhorse all it says is no crontab for ivan
<tetraedr> hmmm.... I think I've made it to work :)
<RHorse> myself do you know what editor is started when you do crontab -e? Is it vi or nano or some other?
<Dr_Willis>  crontab -e
<Dr_Willis> asks for what editor to use the first time i run it here. :)
<zhurai> <Dr_Willis> asks for what editor to use the first time i run it here. :) <-- same here
<Dr_Willis> and nano is the default
<myself> Rhorse I did NANO the first time i did it, and it never asked me again
 * Dr_Willis hates nano
<Nivekc1> can anyone tell me how to get this menuj in Ubuntu? http://en.opensuse.org/Image:Desktop-gnome111.png
<tigerplug> Can someone help me out . I ran the command in this post and then realised after that its a bad thing! http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3844137&postcount=2
<boss_mc> myself: ctrl+w is save in nano
<myself> ^O is writetout in the thing i used then
<alanpt> quit
<myself> ^W is whereis
<vlt> Dr_Willis: I installed icewm. It works. I can launch apps like xclock from the Debian Menu but not xterm. Any idea where to look why?
<RHorse> myself put each of these commands on a separate line at top of your crontab and then save it: DISPLAY=:0.0  SHELL=/bin/bash
<myself> is the crontab file even located anywhere specific? can i just edit it with a regular text editor in a GUI
<boss_mc> myself: whoops, sorry, ctrl+o it is
<Spi-ipod> is it possible to have / and swap as partitions on the same encrypted volume?
<pr0nos> ?HECOMES!!! OH MY GOD!!!!
<myself> hmm
<pr0nos> ?dedsfsdf
<RHorse> myself no it will create the file for you
<bazhang> pr0nos, please stop
<pr0nos> stop what?
<scapegoat> What's a decent "minimal" audio player? (something not as bloated as rhythmbox)
<boss_mc> scapegoat: mpd
<bazhang> scapegoat, audacious
<Spi-ipod> scapegoat: vlc?
<zhurai> lol
<boss_mc> scapegoat: with mpc to control it
<zhurai> o/
<szczur> moc?
 * zhurai just uses audacious
<myself> Rhorse what will that DISPLAY= thing do?
<Dr_Willis> oogmp3 *.mp3 :)
<scapegoat> I'm going to try audacious
<zhurai> Spi-ipod: vlc isn't a minimal audio player
<Dr_Willis> or was it some othe console player i recall..
<dva5912> !sane
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<RHorse> myself it will allow you to execute X programs from cron
<Dr_Willis> mpg123 perhaps?
<myself> what does that mean?
<myself> why won't just editing the line i need into crontab work?
<boss_mc> scapegoat: http://code.google.com/p/foobar2009/ (after I've finished writing it...)
<Spi-ipod> zhural: just a suggestion.  less bloated than rhythmbox leaves a lot of options
<RHorse> myself it will let you run programs that run off the X server anything that's not cli
<zhurai> Spi-ipod, no, vlc's a video player =_=
<scapegoat> boss_mc: my saviour, I only use foobar in windows
<myself> what is X server and cli :)?
<ikey> heh...
<Spi-ipod> zhurai: also does audio
<boss_mc> zhurai: it's a media player
<RHorse> !X
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Dr_Willis> myself:  now is the time to starting learning the meat and potatoes of Linux. :)
<zhurai> or why don't you just use mplayer than o/ command line = VERY lightweight
<RHorse> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<myself> I'm vegan dr_willis, so only potatoes
<vlt> Dr_Willis: I can launch conkeror (sic!) but no shell. Is there something else than xterm I could try?
<Dr_Willis> myself:  blasphmy!@
<myself> Tofu and potatoe
<myself> s
<boss_mc> scapegoat: it's very shakey so far... kinda works though... exams got in the way before I could make useful stuff work
<Dr_Willis> vlt:  i mentioned xterm, rxvt, eterm, gnome-terminal, urxvt, and proberly a dozen+ others in the repos....
<boss_mc> scapegoat: it's only inspired by foobar2000, not a port
<myself> hey Rhorse, do you want me to put the SHELL command on one line and the DISPLAY on another?
<tigerplug> Can someone help me out . I ran the command in this post and then realised after that its a bad thing! http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3844137&postcount=2
<tigerplug> Can someone help me out . I ran the command in this post and then realised after that its a bad thing! http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3844137&postcount=2
<FloodBot1> tigerplug: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RHorse> myself egg-zactly
<myself> okay :)
<BitWraith> if I intend to dual-boot with ubuntu, how can I prevent ubuntu from reverting back my bootloader configuration whenever it is updated?
<Dr_Willis> xvt - X terminal-emulator similar to xterm, but smaller
<myself> okay i see it now rhorse
<myself> now to wait 20 minutes
<myself> or well ill just set it for 1 minute
<BitWraith> I seem to recall that the last time I tried to dual-boot windows and linux the windows option disappeared after an update
<myself> haha
<RHorse> myself, ok does crontab -l output ok?
<myself> yeah it does
<RHorse> did you put any other command in other than the two I told you to?
<myself> well i put in
<myself> */1 * * * * /home/ivan/backgrounds.sh
<disappearedng> Hey why is azureus accessing my apache so much? when I check /var/log/apache/access I am seeing a lot of azureus from my own machine accessing my web server
<myself> to run the script i need
<RHorse> myself, that looks like every minute. Is that what you want
<myself> Rhorse i want to see if it works
<myself> if it doesn't work in 30 seconds it doesn't work
<myself> lol
<RHorse> myself you could just do * * * * * for every min
<myself> hmm it doesn't seem to work!
<RHorse> myself, is the sh file executable?
 * Dr_Willis thinks theres a lot of crontab examples out there.
<myself> umm
<myself> i set chmod 700 permissions on it
<RHorse> myself gotta go, gf here. Gl!
<myself> have fun!
<myself> thank you
<vlt> Dr_Willis: rxvt doesn't start either. So there has to be another problem. I'm running this in a chroot environment. Could that cause any problem?
<jefinc> how would I know which process is using dpkg so that I can fix this; E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<dva5912> Ok so sane sees my printer but ubuntu wont?
<dva5912> whats with that
<silekonn> i have an i7 system.  do i want the amd64 download?
<n2diy_> anybody have success using sbackup and srestore? Srestore doesn't see my sbackup files?
<jefinc> while trying to remove mysql-server it stops then tries to start it again and hangs there, so I guess my question is why would it try to start if I'm removing it...?
<ikey> sorry about all the rejoins...
<dotblank> Whats the max resoltion an nvidia gtx 275 supports?
<Guest40585> Hey. Is it just my connection, or  is ubuntu forums down?
<jefinc> Guest40585: it is down
<balazs_> hello. I have a weird problem. sound does not work in firefox after a reboot (but it's OK outside of it). However after switching users or just restarting X, it works well. Is there anything I can reset in sound management ?
<jefinc> Guest40585: I receive a "database" error
<odairfaltal> hello
<jefinc> balazs_: is there another audio stream?
<Xet> Hello please someone help me: I can't use the skype (I'm on Hardy) everytime I try to talk It says: Problem with the audio
<balazs_> nope
<Guest40585> jefinc: same here
<balazs_> the problem goes away if I restart X
<balazs_> sounds like something does not get initialized or something...
<jess> I'm trying to install a program from a CD through Wine, and first it says I don't have permission to autorun, and when I try it through terminal, it says I'm not the owner of wine
<jefinc> balazs_: there is a really good audio guide on the forums, which is down right now :\
<ziroday> jess: what application? Also when doing wine /path/to/.exe what's the output?
<jess> ziroday: Spore. I installed it on another Ubuntu box fine, but this one is giving me headaches.  Let me run script, hold
<jess> ziroday: It says "/home/jessica/.wine is not owned by you
<abyrne> Hey. Anyone get Karmic up and running?
<ziroday> jess: hmm that doesn't sound very good. Do you have any other wine apps installed currently?
<ziroday> abyrne: #ubuntu+1, and karmic is still in alpha-2 (e.g. very unstable)
<jess> ziroday: No, I just got this computer yesterday. All I've done is configure some compiz stuff, like hotcorners and a dock
<ziroday> jess: right, can you do mv ~/.wine ~/wine.old please
<jess> ziroday: When I look up Wine, it says the owner is root, but when I su root, it says I'm not the owner of root
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> hello again
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> You guys telled me about netdiscover for network topology a few hours ago
<dva5912> Anyway to isntall a printer from an inf or cat file?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> but it just shows "unknown vendor"
<ruler> i have install wine software how to remove it
<ziroday> jess: sounds like you've used sudo su or something along those lines and messed up the permissions, hopefully this will fix it :)
<Kamus_H_Zwisch>  192.168.1.1     00:1d:0f:fb:fe:72    01    060   Unknown vendor
<Kamus_H_Zwisch>  192.168.1.102   00:21:91:51:70:69    01    060   Unknown vendor
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> sugestions?
<netskillsii> how can i find the version of ubuntu currently installed, using command line?
<ziroday> netskillsii: lsb_release -a
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> netskillsii, try cat /etc/*_release
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> or lsb_release too
<jefinc> ruler: wine has that right in the menu :)  applications -> wine -> uninstall wine software
<netskillsii> thank you, i will try this
<ziroday> ruler: run the applications uninstall utility?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> sorry
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> is cat /etc/*release
<abyrne> ziroday: yeah. What are some of the new features that are opposed to be in this version anyway. I heard something like 7 sec boot? is that true?
<jess> ziroday: it says cannot stat /home/jessica/.wine No such file or directory
 * dva5912 retreaves the windows 7 disk from the trash can to re install ;(
<abyrne> ziroday: *sopposed
<ziroday> abyrne: not 7 second boot, 12 second is planned.
<ruler> jefinc: it is showing select the application to be removed
<ziroday> jess: hmm, can you pastebin the output of ls -la | grep wine please
<jess> ziroday: remind me how to paste bin, please
<ziroday> jess: or in fact you can just paste it here, its only going to be one line
<abyrne> ziroday: thats still pretty cool
<ziroday> !pastebin > jess
<jefinc> ruler: is that not what you want?
<ubottu> jess, please see my private message
<abyrne> ziroday: thx for the info
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> hm
<ruler> jefinc : i want to uninstall wine itself
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> any network topology program sugestions?
<jefinc> ruler: oh, then you can just open terminal and sudo apt-get remove wine
<ruler> jefinc: i have wine virus will come or not
<ziroday> Kamus_H_Zwisch: I've always just used nmap or zenmap
<myself> I LOVE ALL OF YOU
<netskillsii> the following worked: lsb_release -a and cat /etc/*release !!Thanks!!
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> ziroday, I see. I use it too, but I want something new hehe
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> netskillsii, you are welcome
<jess> ziroday: drwxr-xr-x 4 jessica jessica 4096 2009-06-20 18:32 wine.old
<dva5912> i guess im going to have to just forget linux then. my mom is going to kill me if she cant print. Good bye low tempratures. hello system burning smell
<Crewsr3> I need help with a D600 Dell laptop getting Xorg working.  Here is my xorg.conf  http://paste.ubuntu.com/200404/ and this is what happens when I runlspci http://paste.ubuntu.com/200406/  What should I do?
<jefinc> dva5912: why can't you print?
<dva5912> Canon MP480
<jefinc> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<dva5912> look it up
<ziroday> jess: right, sounds like my command above worked. Can you now do winecfg in a terminal please
<ruler> if have wine virus may affect or not
<dva5912> Crewsr3: that d600 doesnt doo good in linux? I was going to get one
<dva5912> It can scan just not print
<Crewsr3> dva5912, in general it is not well suited ? is it hardware issues?
<dva5912> seeing as your getting a problem with just the desktop... im not getting one
<ziroday> jess: is a ~/.wine directory now created?
<jess> ziroday: when I do winecfg, it just launches wine configuration window
<Crewsr3> I need help with a D600 Dell laptop getting Xorg to displace the correct resolution.  Here is my xorg.conf  http://paste.ubuntu.com/200404/ and this is what happens when I runlspci http://paste.ubuntu.com/200406/  Anyone have any ideas
<ziroday> jess: yes that's correct. Does it create a ~/.wine as well?
<jess> ziroday: It didn't say so on the output.  how would i check?
<moDumass> hey all, um, alt + ctrl + backspace usually kills x right, not anymore, it does not seem to work anymore
<ziroday> Crewsr3: you should be using the radeon driver with that card I believe. It should be automatically selected. Do you get to X (GUI)?
<ziroday> !dontzap > moDumass
<ubottu> moDumass, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> moDumass:  correct.. thats a feature now.
<ziroday> jess: you can run ls -la | grep wine again and look for .wine
<jefinc> dva5912: we will fix your problem, don't go back to windoze just yet
<Crewsr3> ziroday, how do I know what drivers I'm running?
<aaron__> anyone know a decent alternative to torrentflux?
<dva5912> :D
<dva5912> :D:D:D:D
<dva5912> i just poped in the windows 7 cd too
<ziroday> Crewsr3: you can take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log or pastebin it here for us to take a look
<abyrne> aaron__: I like transmission
<jess> ziroday: Okay, yeah, it created a .wine
<Dr_Willis> dva5912:  i found windoss 7 lacking in a great many printer drivers also.
<ziroday> aaron__: both transmission and deluge offer web interfaces
<dva5912> Dr_Willis: Well i ran mine no problem
<yuri_> i have wireless broadband. i would like to bridge the broadband with ad-hoc wifi so others can connect to my laptop and use internet. Any directions?
<ziroday> jess: fanstastic!, now could you try and install spore please
<ziroday> !inetsharing | yuri_
<ubottu> yuri_: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<dva5912> i would love to just shred that w7 dvd
<aaron__> ziroday: do they require X?
<ziroday> aaron__: nope
<jess> ziroday: Okay, hold on
<Dr_Willis> dva5912:  aparently my 'plc5' standard laser printer isent imporntant enough to bother to include drivers any more.
<ziroday> aaron__: in fact deluge has a really neat thin client feature
<aaron__> nice
<Crewsr3> ziroday, http://paste.ubuntu.com/200410/ here is my /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dva5912> Dr_Willis: so you got a verry pricy laser that dont work?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> any network topology program sugestions?
<ziroday> Crewsr3: you are using the open source radeon drivers (the correct drivers)
<dva5912> ok so heres what i got so far
<rIpper> hey
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> I really need it to be "automatic"
<moDumass> thanks ziroday and Dr_Willis, um so if for instance my windows borders have just stopped appearing, for no reason, what else would kill off that theme? im guessing beryl crashed, also why remove that feature? i suppose it stops unauthorised users rebooting
<jess> ziroday: Argh I still get the /home/jessica/.wine is not owned by you message
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> or, at least, to do all the job with server here and client in the machines
<Crewsr3> ziroday, it does look like it working, so why might my resolution on my external display be so low?
<ziroday> jess: what command are you running?
<rIpper> investigating
<Dr_Willis> dva5912:  just the opposite.. :) a 14 yr old Workhorse.. that keeps chugging along..   drivers have been included  in windows for it for 14 years
<moDumass> Kamus_H_Zwisch, yeh blender
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> uh
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> I can't make it by hand
<jess> ziroday: I did "sudo wine sporesetup.exe" which got me the non-owner message, then "wine sporesetup.exe" which gave me a message that the module was not found
<Crewsr3> ziroday, I have a samsung syncmaster 226bw
<ziroday> Crewsr3: well according to your X log X starts, as for resolution what is it at currently and what should it be?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> I don't want something graphical
<dva5912> Out of the box ubuntu can send a job to the printer and the printer will respond and begin fedding paper. But it just plays with it and doesnt even spit it out. Ive been changing the drivers around to find one that works with no luck. I can get scanned images from it using sane from a tutorial i found but thats IT!
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> just a list of machines and their SOs in a network
<jamesas8> Anyone here know how to fix the NVIDIA problem? It starts to load the desktop then sends me straight to a black screen with random writing and says no screen found.
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> and automagic
<moDumass> Kamus_H_Zwisch, you can trace spline curves to topology curves then raise each spline be a set number of units then form, a mesh over the spline cage.
<Dr_Willis> Crewsr3:  I got a 226bw also. :)  its right here in front of me.!
<hanasaki> what comamnnd will send a windows popup msg to a windows client from linux?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> I don't want anything graphical, just a list
<ziroday> jamesas8: please pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<moDumass> Kamus_H_Zwisch, sorry missunderstood
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> no problem
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> be right back
<ziroday> jess: can you paste the error from doign wine sporesetup.exe please
<Crewsr3> ziroday, its at 1024 x 768  Dr_Willis what is your resolution (what mine should be)?
<AndyB> Trying to install 8.10 on new dell laptop. Install CD works on my desktop but when i put the disk in the laptop it says"Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block" over and over. Anyone know why it wont work on new laptop?
<hoonteke> once I no longer want to watch a bug on launchpad, how do I ... opt out of it's updates?
<Dr_Willis> hanasaki:  linpopup (according to /etc/samba/smb.conf) but that 'feature' is normally turned OFF onmost windows machines these days
<jess> ziroday: wine: could not load L"C:\\windows\\system32\\sporesetup.exe": Module not found
<ziroday> AndyB: have you run a CD check, did the md5sum match?
<Crewsr3> ziroday, I cannot change in the Display preferences
<dva5912> Um so what do i do?
<jefinc> how do you extract a .exe?
<jefinc> I forget the unrar options and the forums are down :\
<jefinc> !exe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exe
<jefinc> !unrar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<ziroday> jess: hmm that sounds like a wine issue, unfortunately I don't think I can help you anymore as I'm not overly familiar with wine. You could try #winehq
<AndyB> ziroday, Yeah the disk works fine on my desktop PC
<Dr_Willis> rar dosent have a lot to do with 'exe's
<hanasaki> Dr_Willis, I am on a bash shell only.. no X
<Dr_Willis> unrar -e whatever.rar
<ziroday> jamesas8: please keep the conversation here :)
<Dr_Willis> hanasaki:  good luck then.
<ziroday> AndyB: okay, is this a laptop?
<Crewsr3> Dr_Willis, what is your resolution set to?
<jess> ziroday: Okay, thanks for trying.  alternately, if you know how I can remove some of the nanny-state permissions so that I can just run the CD, that would help too
<hanasaki> lol
<Dr_Willis> hanasaki:  no idea if thats a gui or terminal app.
<Bsims>  I just got my palm pre, I can't get it to connect to amarok, any ideas?
<jefinc> Dr_Willis: -e only extracts to the current directory
<AndyB> ziroday, yeah a new dell studio 17
<hanasaki> Dr_Willis, gui
<Dr_Willis> Crewsr3:  the native the thing can handle.  i forget what it is.  I do use the dvi connector. :)
<jamesas8> how would i pastebin it if i can't get in?
<arthur_> question? i dual boot was using 8.04 i installed 8.10, i share the /home partitions, now in 8.04 i cant connect to the wireless ath0 not in the network manager, the wireless works on 8.10.. what happened in 8.04 where did the wireless go????
<Dr_Willis> jefinc:  so? :)
<jamesas8> im obviously new lol
<ziroday> jamesas8: in a terminal please do sudo apt-get install pastebinit, then pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log (after doing startx) and pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Remember to hand us back the URL's
<dva5912> !canon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about canon
<Dr_Willis> Crewsr3:  im using dual screens on my nvidia 8800 gtsxxx card.
<Crewsr3> Dr_Willis, I also am using the dvi connection and the display preferences even list it but the highest res I can select is 1024 x 768
<ziroday> AndyB: ooh fancy. Try booting the livecd and pressing F6 to get to other options and entering "acpi=off"
<Dr_Willis> Crewsr3:  what video card? to get the max res. i MUST install the nvidia drivers for my machine.
<Crewsr3> Dr_Willis, now your just making me jeolous, ziroday any ideas as to what I can do?
<jefinc> Dr_Willis: well that's not what is needed to extract an exe
<ziroday> Crewsr3: not really, you can try use the vesa driver but that might give sub-par performance
<Dr_Willis> jefinc:   a exe is normally not an 'rar' archive..  ive ran them with wine to make them auto-decompress. or used cabextract befor . but never rar stuff.
<Crewsr3> Dr_Willis, I'm running the open source drivers for my laptops Radeon RV250
<z3ro3x> I have DMZ in my router turned on (only temporary while I test stuff, I'm turning it off later).  I'm doing some testing with my firewall and other stuff.  Well it logged the same IP trying to connect to multiple ports on my system.  None of these ports are open.  But I did a whois on the address just out of curiosity.  It's registered in China.  The Chinese are after my porn.  They need to stop porn scanning me and get their own d
<z3ro3x> amn porn.
<Dr_Willis> Crewsr3:  ati ? (ack! hurts ussss.. good luck) :)
<Crewsr3> Dr_Willis, ziroday thanks for you help and time!
<wx09> I installed the deskbar applet for gnome-panel, but I don't see it in the applet list. :\ I'm running the latest version of Ubuntu.
<myself> hey how do i delete whatever crontab scripts i have?
<AndyB> ziroday, thanks ill try that now
<dva5912> HOW DOES sane see the printer but ubuntu doesnt?!?!?! i dont get it.
<Dr_Willis> dva5912:  sane is for scanners....
<twisted> how can i upgrade i downloaded ubuntu 9.iso and i have ubuntu 8.04
<Dr_Willis> dva5912:  picture a scanner and printer both plugged into a usb hub. :)
<myself> how do i make it so i have NO crontab scripts, do i just crontab -e and delete everything? or what
<ziroday> twisted: did you download the alternative cd?
<dva5912> separate gotacha
<twisted> its the live
<Dr_Willis> dva5912:  i did have a neat printer/scanner that worked like a photocopier. :)
<twisted> sorry ziroday live cd
<ziroday> twisted: you need the alternate cd :)
<twisted> i mounted it mount -o loop ubuntu.iso
<dva5912> the printer is accepting the command but it wont do anyting it goesto the printing screen on its LCD but thats it and it only does that for 3 seconds
<twisted> cant i mount the squash file too?
<ziroday> twisted: you cannot upgrade from the livecd. You need to use the alternate cd.
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> I'm back
<JayX> who's your daddy
<twisted> darn well ill burn it then install it :)
<dva5912> a readout of the troble shooter: http://printer.pastebin.com/mddad2b0
<dva5912> for my printer
<kad_> when i use sudo apt-get -f install give me error sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by uid 116, should be 0 how i can fix this thx
<Flannel> kad_: Did you change your sudoers file to be owned by someone else?
<kad_> Flannel, no i install bind GUI, and then this happen
<dva5912> :'(
<jdarias> hello
<Dr_Willis> thats... weird...
<boogyDown987> what's the best way to get <m>irc?
<Dr_Willis> boogyDown987: learn to  use some other irc client..
<Dr_Willis> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<jefinc> boogyDown987: I use Konversation as it is similar to mIRC
<Flannel> kad_: Odd indeed.  Well, You'll have to make your sudoers owned by root:root again. You'll have to reboot and go to the recovery console to do so
<owen1> is there any risk in showing my server's ip on youtube video? (ssh is open on my machine)
<dva5912> i got to go back to windows. hate to but its the only way to keep from getting my arse beat.
<jdarias> Is it possible to obtain the info that appears by the firs time on a console, by issuing a command?
<kad_> Flannel, if i go to recovery then what i do ?
<Dr_Willis> !info backtrack
<ubottu> Package backtrack does not exist in jaunty
<AndyB> ziroday, back. acpi=off didnt make a difference =[
<Flannel> kad_: chown root:root/etc/sudoers
<Flannel> kad_: er,
<jefinc> dva5912: if the forums were up this would be a much easier problem to solve :\
<Flannel> kad_: chown root:root /etc/sudoers
<kad_> Flannel, here i don't see any change in sudoers
<kad_> Flannel, ohhhhh yes
<fbc-mx> I'm taking my hard drive of a dead machine and putting it in another computer. Will UBUNTU reconfigure itself?
<boogyDown987> i tried konversation for a minute but couldn't find a server list?
<dva5912> you cant solve it i dont think
<jefinc> dva5912: we can solve anything in linux ;)
<Dr_Willis> fbc-mx:  may be a few issues.. but it should work..
<dva5912> their is no support what so ever. Canon hasnt released ANY linux drivers for it and hackers dont have it
<kad_> Flannel, it change done
<kad_> Flannel, workie thx =)
<jefinc> boogyDown987: hmm that may be true, I think you have to actually know the server you want to connect to
<fbc-mx> Dr_Willis, ok.. is there any command that might help me with any reconfiguration?
<jefinc> boogyDown987: but you could always reference to here: http://www.mirc.com/servers.html
<ewsubach> why does sed "/match/replace/" /file/path > /file/path always result in a bank file. I want to use sed on a file and replace it with the output of sed
<boogyDown987> thanks
<Dr_Willis> fbc-mx:  not sure.. its possible you may have soundcard, or video card issued depending on the cards... but most of that stuff auto-configures these days.
<fbc-mx> k,   thanks
<dva5912> lol windows 7 disk runs in wine
<soreau> ewsubach: That might be a question better asked in #bash
<dva5912> for an "Upgrade" HA!
<bullgard4> After 8.10>9.04 upgrade when calling a GNOME terminal a message appears  "When creating the child process for this terminal an error occurred", and it will not accept input. -- How to fix this?
<VolVE> ack, somehow I've hosed my server with a rather agressive 7z process, and ssh windows -despite being connected- are utterly unresponsive. What's the kill syntax for "any process named foo" ? :/
<ewsubach> soreau: thanks, i'll ask there
<Dr_Willis> killall foo  VolVE
<VolVE> Dr_Willis, oh, well, super, thanks
<kad_> ewsubach, maybe u need to use sed -i s'/match/replace/g' /file/path > /file/apth2 i think check man page
<dva5912> VolVE: try killall
<VolVE> thanks
<ruler> can i play windows games in ubuntu
<dva5912> with wine
<dva5912> or cedega yes
<dva5912> but only some of them. Not All.
<beny> hi
<sinclairpayne> hey, i'm trying to connect to my ubuntu machine with my 10.4 mac with remote desktop.... can't seem to figure out how
<sinclairpayne> can anyone help?
<ruler> can i play windows games in ubuntu
<sinclairpayne> ruler: with wine
<lstarnes> !wine | ruler
<sinclairpayne> yes
<ubottu> ruler: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<AndyB> Looks like ubuntu isnt compatable with the hardware in my new laptop :(
<sinclairpayne> also, is it just me, or are the ubuntu forums down?
<ruler> lstarnes: wine is reading exe file so virus will come know
<lstarnes> ruler: what?
<ruler> lstarnes: it is used to install exe file virus also exe so virus may spread or not
<jamesas8> ziroday: http://pastebin.com/f75efc1d0  ,   http://pastebin.com/f2430fc0a
<ewsubach> kad_: genius, thank you!
<lstarnes> ruler: there are many viruses that don't work in wine or can't work in wine
<MK13> Ruler: some viruses yes... but not likey
<kad_> ewsubach, worked? welcome
<ziroday> AndyB: sorry I had to shoot off, acpi=off didn't work?
<ziroday> jamesas8: hmm it says not devices are detected. What does lspci | grep -i vga show?
<ruler> lstarnes: thanks
<ewsubach> kad_: yes. never knew it had an edit in place option...never had to do it before
<ruler> MK13: WHAT
<lstarnes> ruler: it does not emulate the full Windows system.  it just provides a compatibility layer that allows windows programs run on linux
<kad_> ewsubach, sed is great cmd and it's big and important
<vadi2> Does anyone know of a tool that can show me the differences between 15 text files?
<ruler> lstarnes: thans i understood
<MK13> ruler: it is very rare to get a virus that will mess up ubuntu from wine, the execution environment is different
<Amorstus> How do I find the md5 of an iso?
<jamesas8> do what now ziroday?
<vadi2> Amorstus: I think just "md5sum <file>" will do it
<ziroday> jamesas8: can you just write out what lscpi | grep -i vga shows please
<Amorstus> vadi2: Would I have to cd to the file or write the path under <file>?
<sinclairpayne> so does anyone know how to control a mac desktop from ubuntu?
<Amorstus> um... I usually would recommend realvnc
<Dr_Willis> sinclairpayne:  could install vnc on both.
<vadi2> Amorstus: that would be so
<Amorstus> vadi2: Which?
<rendero> hello, i need to install the package libmysqltcl in ubuntu, how can i ?
<vadi2> Amorstus: any way works
<sinclairpayne> Dr_Willis: I've got chicken of the vnc on mac, what do you reccomend for ubuntu?
<bullgard4> After 8.10>9.04 upgrade when calling a GNOME terminal a message appears  "When creating the child process for this terminal an error occurred", and it will not accept input. -- How to fix this?
<sinclairpayne> ive got 9.....whatever the latest release is
<Amorstus> rendero: sudo apt-get install libmysqltcl
<lstarnes> sinclairpayne: 9.04
<rendero> Amorstus, its not in ubuntu i think
<rendero> it seems rare
<sinclairpayne> lstarnes:thanks. it's netbook remix, if that makes a difference
<rendero> but i need it
<Dr_Willis> sinclairpayne:  theres vnc clients and servers allreay installed.. or a dozen in th repos to try
<rendero> may be i have to open a bug
<Amorstus> rendero: Do you have the repository for it?
<rendero> it is not there
<sinclairpayne> Dr_Willis: so assuming that i have vnc installed on both, what's the exact command that I'd have to type in in my vnc client on my mac?
<Amorstus> rendero: Then I am not 100% sure. Ask someone else that is more experienced in this. :P
<rendero> Amorstus, may be in #ubuntu-bugs or #ubuntu-devel
<Dr_Willis> sinclairpayne:  vnc basics...  vnc 'serveriporname:portnumber'  normally when in doubt check the vncslients docs
<Amorstus> rendero: Im not sure, but you can try
<sinclairpayne> Dr_Willis: thanks again. do i have to manually open ports in Ubuntu like i do in os x/windows?
<Dr_Willis> sinclairpayne:  local lan? No.
<Dr_Willis> sinclairpayne:  over the wild internet? you will want to ssh tunnle the vnc stuff.
<sinclairpayne> dr_willis: so basically i type in ipaddress:5900
<Dr_Willis> sinclairpayne:  try it and see.
<z3ro3x> I want to use x11vnc -connect to have an outside computer connect to my listening viewer.  The connection is a little slow.  What variables do I need to use to dumb down the graphics that VNC is using?
<z3ro3x> I tried [vncviewer -listen -LowColourLevel 0] but that didn't help.  My guess is it has to be done on the x11vnc side.
<Xet> Hello I have a problem with Skype (I'm on Hardy) --> when I try to call I can't, It says: problem with the audio...
<Dr_Willis> z3ro3x:  reduce the # of colors of the display. use a UBER light window manager, and as small as desktop as you can (1024x768) and you May want to check out freenx. :) it may be faster
<sinclairpayne> Dr_Willis: seems not to be working
<RubberChipmunk> Did anyone lose their sound card driver during this weekend's Jaunty update?
<Dr_Willis> z3ro3x:  x11vnc is special. you may have to set the X display settings.. a hidden vncsession would proberly be faster then x11vnc also.
<RubberChipmunk> Any one else, I should say?
<Dr_Willis> sinclairpayne:  You do have a vnc server setup and running on the linux side?
<ruler> bye
<sinclairpayne> Dr_Willis: i set up remote desktop, if that's what you mean
<Dr_Willis> sinclairpayne:  and this is on a local lan?
<sinclairpayne> Dr_Willis: it's over the same wireless network, yes
<Dr_Willis> sinclairpayne:   check your vncserver docs  i guess. and logs.. could be wireless blocking somthing. or some other trivial-missconfig going on
<sinclairpayne> Dr_Willis: aight, thanks. ill figure it out
<z3ro3x> Dr_Willis, Normally if I was using the client to connect to the server I can configure the client (depending on the client) to use low colors for slow connections which work great.  But in some cases because of inability to get port forwarding done in the case of me helping my brother or sister with their systems, I can send them a small executable shell script they can just double click on to run the proper vnc server commands to
<z3ro3x> connect to my properly port forwarded system.  The only issue I had was not being able to set the colors I want in this particular setup.
<z3ro3x> Dr_Willis, If I ran vncviewer from shell I get GUI with an Options button.  I can change it to Verly low (8 colours) and it would work.
<z3ro3x> Dr_Willis, I figured vncviewer -listen -LowColourLevel 0 would do the same thing.
<darlek> !ubottu | darlek
<ubottu> darlek, please see my private message
<ImpRadar> how can i list file by date created. is there an ls argument
<J_Litewski1> where would I go to talk about kernel drivers?
<darlek> ImpRadar, ls -laht  h or t I think... man ls
<oktopus> hi all :-D
<darlek> ImpRadar, -t sort by mod time
<crawler> hello.  i'm having trouble with conky covering my desktop icons.  how can i make conky information render on the desktop layer?
<L3dPlatedLinux> I am having a issue with getting my atheros wireless card to work with or with out the restricted driver for it any ideas on how to fix?
<bastidrazor> crawler, own_window_hints undecorated,below,sticky,skip_taskbar,skip_pager    is what i have to keep it below.. you can also specify in compiz to keep it below
<darlek> L3dPlatedLinux, how are you managing the card, ath5k or madwifi?  I ended up with madwifi to run my card, so you might search the forums for that here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<JKman> hi
<Brooke> hi
<nekostar> ok anyone good with the audigy 2?
<Brooke> you used the letter 'a' in that message nekostar
<Brooke> Welcome to this chat!
<crawler> bastidrazor: thanks..i added that line to my .conkyrc, but the icons are still hidden behind the conky information
<nekostar> ok anyone good with the audigy 2? got jaunty q66oo nvidia 8600gt 4gb ram 2.6.28-13-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 2 07:57:31 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<bastidrazor> crawler, what do you have for own_window_type ?
<crawler> bastidrazor: hang on, i'll post my conkyrc
<chetnick> nekostar: what do you need?
<nekostar> Chetic, best i can do is get one channel working properly
<nekostar> in the sound testing i can get the full range to play
<Chetic> oh okay
<Chetic> :p
<nekostar> but i have to use a wierd labled one and then nothing else works
<nekostar> [soundwise]
<nekostar> meaning i can play it but the controls do nothing
<Chetic> I see
<nekostar> and as i was saying before i've audigy2 with 5.1 speakers known good;
<nekostar> and only the right front does anything
<Chetic> oh my
<nekostar> basically its totally trash
 * nekostar waits
<kwtm> I have installed Samba on my Jaunty desktop. How do I know what workgroup name to put in on my MS Vista laptop?
<chetnick> Sorry, i cant help you with that. Maybe somebody else here?
<nekostar> ~__________~
<Gatto> hola !!!
<Dr_Willis> kwtm:  workgroup is defined in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<darlek> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Dr_Willis> kwtm:  set the same workgroup as your windows machine uses
<mrwes> kwtm, I believe the default is WORKGROUP
<kwtm> Dr_Willis: Thank you!  Will check.  I only have one other windows machine, so I guess I can pick any one.
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> any network topology/structure/monitoring program sugestions that works automatically and grabs uptime and running system, at least, sugestions?
<crawler> bastidrazor: http://pastebin.com/m4b06704f
<Dr_Willis> kwtm:  makes it easier if they BOTH use the same workgroup such as 'mshome'
<akahn> What filesystem should my USB drive be in order to boot from it? I'm using unetbootin to put my .iso on it
<mrwes> duh...yah MSHOME
<bastidrazor> crawler, own_window_type override is the problem change that to desktop ..also check this out. it will explain a lot. http://conky.sourceforge.net/docs.html
<nekostar> right
<pedromenezes> I set my Dell Inspiron 1525 to use my Flatron W2252TQ monitor as secondary and now my effects are off. This is my Dell's Config: http://pastebin.com/me6028fa I can't turn them on again, what can I do?
<Dr_Willis> akahn:  unetbootin works with vfat/fat32 normally
<nekostar> so the new distro is even MORE crappy and the support has gone down the toilet
 * nekostar votes to close chan
<akahn> Dr_Willis: ok, i'll try that. does it depend on what the bios supports or what? it would seem more natural for it to be ext2 or something else linuxy
<kad_> hello i need to add logs for iptables only , i want to add this using syslog.conf but how , i read i didn't understand  i add iptables  -/var/log/iptables.log but not work thx
<victor__> hi
<mattgyver> I have an app on my phone that downloads programs and need to find out what ports have to be open on the router, Is there a way to monitor ports from command line or other utility?
<victor__> someone speak spanish?
<Dr_Willis> akahn:  unetbootin can make a bootable linxu system using vfat/fat32 - thats a feature :) it uses syslinux to make the vfat filesystem bootable.
<darlek> victor__, you'd have to use the spanish channel.
<Initial_M> hi is Yahoo having problems on Pidgin? coz i can't connect
<darlek> !es
<bastidrazor> !es | victor__
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ubottu> victor__: please see above
<victor__> thanks
<crawler> bastidrazor:  thanks, but when i change it to desktop, it disappears after a few seconds.  maybe it's not playing well with compiz?
<bazhang> !yahoo | Initial_M
<ubottu> Initial_M: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<edbian> Initial_M: People have been noticing all day.  They're changing around their servers.  We'll just have to wait for the pidgin folks to catch up.
<Initial_M> ubottu: alright thanks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alright thanks
<bastidrazor> crawler, what does that mean? it loads slow when you start it?
<akahn> Dr_Willis: to prepare the drive for unetbootin, i should create one bootable fat32 partition and then use unetbootin to put the .iso on that. correct?
<bastidrazor> crawler, disappears.. oh.. i read it wrong
<Initial_M> edbian: tnx
<pedromenezes> I set my Dell Inspiron 1525 to use my Flatron W2252TQ monitor as secondary and now my effects are off. This is my Dell's Config: http://pastebin.com/me6028fa I can't turn them on again, what can I do?
<victor__> i need help about a program call yellow who know if i install this program in my ps3 work
<Dr_Willis> akahn:  normally its allready a fat32 (unless you changed it) make a fat32, format it.. fire up unetbooting.. point it to the drive and the iso..  and go for it.
<akahn> k. i've been having issues with that not booting the machine, but i think it might be the drive itself. i've read of certain USB drives just not working for booting linux.
<akahn> i'm trying a newer unetbootin now tho
<bastidrazor> http://pastebin.com/f57f99611  crawler this is mine. this settings for me has no issues. 9.04 ubuntu with compiz
<boss_mc> victor__: yellow dog linux? or a separate program?
<victor__> yea yellow dog linux
<bastidrazor> crawler, give me a bit.. let me look into the own_window_type ..
<crawler> bastidrazor: okay, thanks you
<boss_mc> victor__: this is a support channel for ubuntu, not YDL... ubuntu will run on a PS3 but we can't help you with your YDL questions
<boss_mc> !ps3 | victor__
<ubottu> victor__: Aside from i386 and amd64 platforms, Ubuntu is also available for alternate platforms. Playstation 3 ( support in #ubuntu-ps3 ) Apple PowerPC  ( support in #ubuntu-ppc )
<victor__> so, thanx
<boss_mc> victor__: sorry not to be more helpful
<crawler> bastidrazor: i tried your config, and same thing:  conky starts, but disappears a few seconds later
<victor__> don worry i see in the corect channel thanx boss_mc
<jefinc> has anyone else had issues sharing files on their network? anytime I try to transfer files my connection times out
<bastidrazor> crawler, yeah, i noticed that too after i changed to desktop . i'm trying the other options to see which works best.
<skullcandy> hey guys
<jonmartini> Can anyone help me setup rules to add /dev/pty* to jaunty?
<GnuSeb> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<GnuSeb> #kubuntu-es
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<skullcandy> is anyone an expert / mildly good with the shell for ubuntu ?i need to learn how to add files in lampp with root accsess in the shell, cause i cant manually do it
<jefinc> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<bastidrazor> crawler, try own_window_type dock
<jonmartini> !udev
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udev
<jonmartini> udev - no one seems to know anything about udev.
<kwtm_> Dr_Willis: How do I access, from MS Vista, files on my Jaunty desktop?  All the web pages I read seem to assume that people already know how to do it. (Use kwtm_ with the underscore since my old connection with my kwtm nick crashed.)
<skullcandy> is anyone good with linux ?
<skullcandy> for lampp ?
<bruenig> skullcandy: in this channel?
<bruenig> hardlty
<axelhm> that's so relative :p
<kwtm_> skullcandy: Sorry, not familiar with LAMPP.
<Initial_M> IM like Matthew Farrell used in Die Hard 4 movie?
<Dutchy_> no, i dont think anyone is gooed with linux in #ubuntu
<skullcandy> lampp/xampp
<Dr_Willis> kwtm_:  youmean via samba/shared directories? you can right click on a folder and share it if you installed the samba packages.
<Dr_Willis> kwtm_:  youmay need to set a samba password for the user. or check the boxs to allow all users access to the share
<traemccombs> ugh... shiki colors used to be easy to install  but the PPA stuff seems to be a pain in the buttocks
<kwtm_> Dr_Willis: All the web pages talk about how to let others view my Ubuntu folders, but I think I have that set up already.  So... now what?  Does it just magically appear on the MS Vista clients?  Do the clients have to click "Yes I want to see those files on Jaunty" or something?
<traemccombs> I added the /etc/apt/sources.list stuff but the key crap I can't figure out
<DasEi> kwtm_: also check ext2ntfs (tool, google)
<Dr_Willis> kwtm_:  right click on a folder.. share it..
<TopGunTBoy> anyone looked at adding voice and video conferencing to pidgin
<kwtm_> DasEi: What do I need to do on my MS Vista to see the folder?  Does it automatically appear if I check my drives?  Does it appear as H: drive or what?
<Dr_Willis> kwtm_:  or install ssh on the linux box and use winscp on the windows box. (thts another easy way to get full access to the linux system files)
<traemccombs> typically, the "Ubuntu Way"[tm]  is...     {Code: do blah}  and it works  the PPA page I've been less than impressed with.
<crawler> bastidrazor: tried dock, the icons are still hidden behind it.  all that has changed is now there is a traslucent shadow around the conky window
<ImpRadar> darlek thanks alot
<kwtm_> Dr_Willis: I would much prefer to use WinSCP + ssh, but my wife (the one with the MS Vista laptop) would much prefer to browse files (e.g. look at photos) without having to copy the files over first.
<DasEi> kwtm_: if you want to use ext (ubu-) hd native in windows, you need a tool to install in win, one sec
<skullcandy> i need help moving a file into a protected directory for lampp/xampp if anyone is an expert i need your help.  /opt/lampp/htdocs/ is the problem i want to install my site into it. for temporary useage / beta testing.
<bastidrazor> crawler, try root
<kwtm_> DasEi: Okay, but suppose it's a FAT32 file or something.  I want to know WHAT I DO IN WINDOWS because everyone seems to assume that I already know how to do it.
<Dr_Willis> kwtm_:  then set up a samba share. or use the shared folders feature.. its not too hard to get going
<JKman> hi
<Dr_Willis> kwtm_:  or am i missing somthint here.. ya got 2 pcs and want to share files from one to the other?
<kwtm_> Dr_Willis: I know it's not too hard to get going ... on my Ubuntu desktop.  What do I do on my windows laptopt?
<crawler> bastidrazor: root has the same effect as dock
<mr_bricks> connect irc.rizon.net
<bastidrazor> crawler, honestly i've tried all the options available and non make it transparent to the desktop icons. i don't know what else to try as that page i posted only has 4 options.
<kwtm_> Dr_Willis: Perhaps I should clarify.  Is there anything I need to do on my client (MS Vista) computer in order to view files on my Ubuntu desktop?  Or is everything done on the Ubuntu desktop?
<Dr_Willis> kwtm_:  if its all set right.. you use the network neighborthood icon or whatever windows calls it now.. and see the network/machines/shares
<Dutchy_> browse to it with \\<computername>
<crawler> bastidrazor: maybe conky doesn't support true transparency?  you'd think it should/would.  anyway, thanks for the help, i'll keep looking
<Mike_lifeguard> does canonical run ubuntuforums.org?
<bastidrazor> crawler, #conky is a place to ask too.. they seem dead though.
<Dr_Willis> kwtm_:  you need to set up a share on the linux machine first. (and install samba of course)
<Br00k3> hi
<kwtm_> Dr_Willis: Yes, that's what I'm aksing... what is the "network neighborhood icon or whatever windows calls it now"?   THAT'S what I want info on.  No one seems to know.
<Br00k3> hmmm....good question kwtm_
<Warp4> kwtm, you also need to have samba installed on the ubuntu machine
<Br00k3> hi
<Br00k3> Welcome to the chat %s!
<Br00k3> Welcome to the chat %s!
<FloodBot1> Br00k3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Warp4> kwtm, then set up your shares in smb.conf
<Dr_Willis> kwtm_:  you might want to share the 'homes' directories instead of specific folders also
<crawler> bastidrazor:  i'll try that, thanks again
<Dutchy_> kwtm_: the alternative is browsing to the machine with explorer, by typing \\<computername>
<kwtm_> Warp4: I have everything set up okay on the ubuntu machine.  Do you know what I need to do on the WIndows machine?
<bastidrazor> crawler, read up on that page link. it is very descriptive. good luck
<Dr_Willis> kwtm_:  click on the windows 'network' icon/whatever....
<kwtm_> Dutchy_: Thank you!  Okay, so I will try that on my (wife's) MS Vista.
<Warp4> kwtm_, is samba running on the ubuntu machine?
<Dr_Willis> kwtm_:  or in any file manager window enter the proper \\servername\sharename address
<ltnasty> hey all
<kwtm_> Warp4: Yes, samba is already running on ubuntu.  I don't need help with ubuntu.  I need help with MS WIndows.  I haven't used it since Win2k came out.
<Initial_M> IM
<Warp4> kwtm_, be sure the ubuntu machine is also running on the same workgroup/domain that the windows machines are on
<Dr_Willis> kwtm_:  you might want to take the windows side to #windows then. :)
<kwtm_> Dr_Willis: Ah, more information!  Great!  What is the "sharename"?  Also defined in /etc/samba/smb.conf?
<bastidrazor> crawler, http://conky.sourceforge.net/config_settings.html  and also http://conky.sourceforge.net/variables.html
<ltnasty> Q: Is there a way I can make a user unable to run shutdown or reboot commands?
<Dr_Willis> kwtm_:  its whatever you made it to be.
<kwtm_> There's a #windows IRC channel?
<Warp4> ltcabral, give them sudo access
<Dr_Willis> kwtm_:  yes there is.
<Mike_lifeguard> kwtm_: ##windows
<skullcandy> has anyone else had audio problems with gtkrecordmydesktop ?, by problems i mean a lot of air in the microphone ? :S
<Warp4> ltcabral, oh
<kwtm_> Dr_Willis: I just did "sudo apt-get install samba", then checked /etc/samba/smb.conf
<DasEi> kwtm_: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Mike_lifeguard> skullcandy: no, but I've had other problems... wind in the mic is probably not specific to gtk-recordmydesktop
<Dr_Willis> kwtm_:  did you set the workgroups to be the same? thats imporntant for easy  ussage
<kwtm_> Oh!! The "shares" just means the name of the directory on the Ubuntu machine?
<JohnWittle> What's the name of the gui application that you can use to do dual monitors?
<JohnWittle> and is it gnome-specific? or is it plain old gtk?
<skullcandy> mike_lifeguard is there any way to tweak it ?
<Dr_Willis> kwtm_:  you SHARE a directory.. it dosent have to be called the same name.. You could share  the VactionPicsDir  as 'vpdir' if you wanted
<bazhang> !xrandr | JohnWittle
<ubottu> JohnWittle: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Dr_Willis> kwtm_:  DONT use spaces in sharenames :)  is a good hint.
<Mike_lifeguard> skullcandy: prolly... depends what you're using as the sound source - that's what needs tweaking
<DasEi> !xinerama | JohnWittle
<ubottu> JohnWittle: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<skullcandy> i have eh, 75 next tech  + headset .
<Dr_Willis> kwtm_:  theres books in html format in the 'samba-doc' package that give loads of info on setting up samba properly
<kwtm_> Dr_Willis: Yeah, and I read them all.  And they ALL talk about the Linux side of things and nothing about Windows.
<Dr_Willis> kwtm_:  you have not looked at the 'using samba' book then in samba-docs it tells how to configure windows. its rather trivial in windows.. a few clicks.. you see the network.. done...
<Xet> ﻿Well now I have another problem I'm on Hardy and the flashplugin is the 9, the youtube videos work fine, but I'm on a web page that uses a lot of flash (uses Tokbox for example) and all the time I try to load It the browser crashes (Firefox, Epiphany, Opera...)
<Dr_Willis> kwtm_:  or hit F1 in windows and look for 'accessing shares'
<leguille> Xet: I remember how to fix that on Jaunty, dont know if it works for Hardy
<kwtm_> Dr_Willis: I admit it's been a few years (been trying to do this since 2005) but I will go back and look.
<Dr_Willis> kwtm_:  other then making sure your workgroup is the same.. thers not a lot to 'setup' in windows.
<kwtm_> Dr_Willis: I guess I didn't know the keywords.  I didn't know "shares" was a noun.
<Dr_Willis> kwtm_:  click my pc, find that network places, or whatever your version calls it.
<Xet> leguille: how did you solve It on jaunty?
<Dr_Willis> kwtm_:  run the 'findsmb' command on linux. :) it will show all seen servers
<leguille> xet: I uninstalled all alternate version of flash, and installed flash-nonfree
<Dr_Willis> kwtm_:  smbtree will show all servers/shares
<thyri> is the ubuntu forum down?i cant open it
<leguille> xet: After resetting, it fixed the problem.
<Xet> leguille: I didn't install gnash or that kind of stuff
<Jeruvy> thyri: yup
<MK13> JohnWittle: what graphics card do you have?
<Xet> and the weird part is that why It works with Youtube and not with tokbox
<leguille> xet: What versions of flash do you have installed on Synaptic?
<thyri> When will it be  back?
<Jeruvy> thyri: when it's ready
<kwtm_> Dr_Willis: Ohh... the server name is not the hostname, but the name of the server according to my DNS server!!  Okay, I didn't know that.
<Xet> the flashplugin non free (the 9) leguille
<Dr_Willis> kwtm_:  nevernoticed. the server names are the hostnames here....
<DasEi> thyri: I can reach forum
<Dr_Willis> kwtm_:  my lan is behind a router. :)
<Jeruvy> kwtm_: smb/cifs doesn't use DNS by default it uses WINS...
<kwtm_> Dr_Willis: So's mine, but every time I install a new version of the OS, it gets a new name.  Since the DNS is based on MAC addresses, I needed a servername to go with the MAC address even when the hard drive got reformatted and a new version of Linux reinstalled.
<peepsalot> can I add a PPA to my sources.list that is for the previous release of ubuntu?
<Jeruvy> !ppa | peepsalot sure.
<ubottu> peepsalot sure.: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Dr_Willis> kwtm_:  err.. that makes no sence..     but whatever.. :P
<jillsmitt> i need any development or IDE for c\c++,  what name of good stuff?
<Dr_Willis> I set my machines hostnames when i install to them.. and they keep them.
<daleach> can I upgrade ubuntu server 7.04 -> 9.04 ?
<daleach> jillsmitt I really like Eclipse with the CDT but might not be the easiest for beginners
<DasEi> daleach: you could via 8.04, frsh install always safer bet
<jillsmitt> daleach: can i just apt-get it?
<Mal3ko> people..if you resursive move a folder that contain symlinks, does those symlink target folders get moved as well?
<daleach> jillsmitt no go to www.eclipse.org i think and look or google "eclipse cdt"
<Mike_lifeguard> Where is the kernel pseudo-PPA?
<Jeruvy> Mal3ko: no you should remove them first, then move, then recreate them
<Mal3ko> oh ok
<victor__> can someone help me about linux programs for ps3 console
<daleach> DasEi : i'd rather do the upgrade but my sudo apt-get update seems to not be updating anything
<jillsmitt> daleach: can u give me the best of gtk programming manuals for your taste?
<jillsmitt> links
<jillsmitt> or something
<daleach> nah just google gtk, don't do much with that
<jillsmitt> Q: can i remove pidgin? only finch i want in system
<Dr_Willis> jillsmitt:  fire up the package manager.. remove it..
<daleach> jillsmitt sudo apt-get remove <pkg name>
<daleach> i think
<daleach> shoudl work
<daleach> you shoudl read the man for apt-get
<daleach> man apt-get
<FloodBot1> daleach: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<a-dub> hello.  are there any major vulnerabilities that have recently been reported for hardy?
<C4colo> so, on 8.04.2 the virtualbox setup seems to work, but the guest extensions don't download... just a 245 byte file that is probably a "403 Forbidden" response from the server .... where does one get this iso image if not from www.virtualbox.org  ?
<jillsmitt> daleach: i mean if i remove pidgin, does finch work still cool?
<Mike_lifeguard> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<jillsmitt> works*
<Guest71658> hey
<Guest71658> guys
 * Mike_lifeguard stabs
<Guest71658> how are you
<DasEi> daleach: its dist-upgrade, but one version per time ; 7.04 >> 8.04 >> 9. XX, see
<Guest71658> do you know how to setup a server
<DasEi> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Guest71658> i ?
<Mike_lifeguard> !ot | Guest71658
<ubottu> Guest71658: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<miyako> hey all; I was wondering if anyone had any pointers on debugging setting up a tty on a serial connection. I have a box with two serial connections, when I attempt to spawn a tty on there with: agetty -L 9600 ttyS0 vt102 and then connect through minicom on another machine I get no login prompt; I've played around with various baud rates and flow control bits, but nothing seems to be working properly and I'm not where where else to look
<a-dub> have you tried a null modem?
<Dr_Willis> You normally need a nullmodem cable or adaptorp to hook 2 serial ports together.
<fuzzybunny69y> hey everyone does anyone have any experience setting up syncing with bluetooth and syncml
<miyako> I'm connecting from the DB9 port on box A through a null modem cable to a F:F adapter to a serial-to-usb adapter to my desktop
<acedip> my cdrom is not mounted, i cant see cd drive folder ??
<a-dub> can you talk minicom to minicom?
<Mike_lifeguard> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Guest71658> hey guys my virualbox doesn't work good is there a bug
<Dr_Willis> miyako:  also besure to enable echo perhaps on the terminal apps.
<a-dub> how secure are ppas?
<miyako> a-dub: I've not tried that, I've just tried connecting minicom to agetty; I will try running minicom on both ends
<miyako> Dr_Willis: well, right now minicom is showing "offline"
<a-dub> somehow in the last week, ssh on my laptop has been replaced by an "improved" version that logs my passwords for me
<Dr_Willis> miyako:  you are using a null-modem serial  cable?
<a-dub> i have strong passwords, and everything firewalled except for ssh, only one user
<a-dub> so i'm curious if there are any major vulnerabilities, or if perhaps i might have installed from a malicious ppa?
<miyako> Dr_Willis: yeah, it's a M->F 9-pin null modem cable connected to a F->F adapter which is pluged into a DB9M/USB adapter
<froes> is there a log file or a way to make xorg create a xorg file ?
<miyako> linux recognizes the USB adapter and assigns it ttyUSB0
<Dr_Willis> miyako:  usb? Hmm....  that may or may not be an issue.. if you use the right port. Ive never tried those. :)
<Dr_Willis> miyako:  im old skool with real serial terminals here. heh
<a-dub> make it talk minicom to minicom first
<miyako> Dr_Willis: it's worked fine for me on other machines, but that was using console redirection in bios
<Dr_Willis> miyako:  sounds good to me then.
<felipe__> hello everyone, I am testing ubuntu karmic koala y and I have a problem with the grub , and I can't find the menu.list???
<Dr_Willis> I used to IRC on serial terminals at 1200 baud.
<felipe__> someone knows where is it?
<bazhang> felipe__, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<Dr_Willis> felipe__:  try the #ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis> felipe__:  and it may be using grub2 now
<miyako> it's not a massive issue now because I can ssh into the machine
<dewman> evening folks
<miyako> but when I reboot it, if a script is incorrect and networking doesn't come back up properly, I'd prefer an option other than "drag out the 700 pound CRT monitor from storage and connect it up to fix the issue"
<a-dub> so ppas are safe?  yes or no?
<felipe__> ok thank you
<bazhang> a-dub, they are at your own risk
<acedip> when I try to mount the dvdrom, it says specify the filesystsme type??
<daleach> DasEi thanks for the article, it seems i'm on an end of life 7.04
<miyako> I suppose its also possible that this specific cable is bad
<Dr_Willis> miyako:  ive seen 15 inch lcd monitors on sale for $90 now. :)
<DasEi> daleach: yo, safe your files and install jaunty , easiest way
<stroyan> a-dub: ppas are only safe if you trust their authors.  Both to not be malicious and not to lose control of the keys used to sign them.
<Dr_Willis> miyako:  thats less then the cost of a visit to the Chiropractor for your back. :P
<daleach> dase
<miyako> Dr_Willis: yeah, I was actually thinking earlier of just getting a 14" LCD or something
<a-dub> so something like, kubuntu-members-kde4 is probably okay
<daleach> DasEi , your'e right, my home was on the same directory though i'd have to do a back up it'll be overwritten right?
<VolVE> So I want to setup a remote system to ssh to my server, create some back files, and copy them down to it's self. I've got ssh logging in using public/private key combos so no need to enter passwords, but I'm unclear the best way to get data "down"... anyone had any experience with this? :)
<daleach> * same partition
<stroyan> a-dub: Where did this ssh log passwords to?  Was it an installed package or a slapped on executable?
<C4colo> my wife got me 3x 19" widescreen monitors for christmas last year for $100 each
<Dr_Willis> miyako:  yea. i was suprised that the little things were so cheap. I think it was a 15" widescreen i saw for under $100. No DVI connection however. :()
<a-dub> it was a malicious slapped in executable
<DasEi> daleach: unless it isn't a seperate partiton, it will be overwritten
<a-dub> it wrote them to "/usr/include/agetty.h"
<a-dub> : (
<Jeruvy> VolVE: you should use scp or sftp or some such.  ssh is just a shell.
<Surlent777> hey, has anyone had any success in getting the ubuntu dvd to work with unetbootin? I keep getting an error message saying that it "can't find root device"
<daleach> DasEi, heh yeah I was thinking of deleting the stuff on there anyway I guess heh
<miyako> well, this just needs to be a small cheap vga monitor
<miyako> I mean, this thing is an appliance, doesn't have X or anything on it, not going to be using it as a desktop
<Dr_Willis> Surlent777:   you may not want to use the dvd iso. i normally use the cd iso.
<miyako> if I have another monitor I might run htop on it or something just to get use out of the monitor
<Dr_Willis> Surlent777:  i recall that issue once befor.. but i think myiso file was bad.
<Surlent777> oh?
<daleach> DasEi crazy question but is there a way to do it all through a network install from an ssh'd in client :)
<Dr_Willis> miyako:  yep. :) been there - done that.
<daleach> i have no monitor attached to it haha
<Surlent777> I should check the md5
<Dr_Willis> Surlent777:  always a good idea
<Surlent777> thanks
<VolVE> Jeruvy: so I could create a shell script that was like: 1. ssh -e "tar backup.tar <files>" 2. scp user@myserver:/foo/backup.tar /local/foo/ ? hmm
<daleach> just power chord and cat 5 hehe
<VolVE> Jeruvy: I was sort of hoping to do it in 1 go; scp can't issue commands can it? hmm...
<Jeruvy> VolVE: or do it all from scp
<daleach> I guess I'll have to plug in the monitor heh
<VolVE> Jeruvy: guess I need to read more about scp... thanks :)
<acedip> when I try to mount my cdrom, it says "you must specify the filesysystem type". now what filesystem does the cdrom have, any could help me??
<a-dub> volve: look up rsync
<daleach> DasEi : thanks for the help buddy
<Jeruvy> VolVE: np
<stroyan> acedip: Usually   "iso9660"
<VolVE> a-dub: I've used it before, but it seemed more -obviously- as a "syncing" tool, whereas I just want to copy down snapshots to a backup server
<ibmman> is it true unix was around before quick dirty operating system?
<shiyl> 怎么用？
<a-dub> it's way better, it will restart where it left off if it fails midway
<bazhang> shiyl, /join #ubuntu-cn
<acedip> stroyan: but which device is it?
<C4colo> ibmman, qdos was for PCs ... unix was for mainframes
<C4colo> mainframes have been around a lot longer than computers smaller than a volvo
<a-dub> mainframes actually ran crap like os/360
<ibmman> what operating system did the fist macintosh use did it use linux did it use qdos did it use mac os?
<syn-ack> os/360 was hardly crap
<a-dub> jcl looks like somebody ate the top row of my kerboard then threw up
<acedip> stroyan: the iso9660 said "rong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sr0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try  dmesg | tail  or so"
<syn-ack> ibmman: The first mac ran "Finder"
<syn-ack> I know, I had one. :D
<C4colo> ibmman, the first "mac" was the mac classic... which is far from the first Apple computer
<syn-ack> C4colo: exactly
<C4colo> it takes some kind of arrogance to call a brand new computer model a "classic"
<jcapinc> hey, when I am browsing files on a windows share It does not load thumbnails for pictures, is there any way I can make that happen?
<C4colo> Ubuntu "Classic" 9.04 was recently released
<syn-ack> C4colo: My first computer was a Mac 512. Loved that lil bugger
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<FlashGordon2000> Im having a skype problem, and I've been told by the ubuntuforums that, I should remove pulseaudio. I have no idea how to do this, can anyone give me a walkthrough?
<Dr_Willis> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Dr_Willis> FlashGordon2000:  i got mine working with pulseaudio. but i guess it depends on the system
<FlashGordon2000> well, I'm getting horrendus lag :< from outbound sound
<FlashGordon2000> inbound is great
<Dr_Willis> You can set skype to use alsa. instead of pulse in it ssettings
<C4colo> bazhang, I asked an on-topic question but nobody knew the answer so now I'm just participating in the conversation that's going on whether I contribute or now
<ibmman> i here ibm was working on a gui operating system at around the same time as mac os
<a-dub> did they fix all the pulse stuff in the later versions?
<thiebaude> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<C4colo> thiebaude,  I asked an on-topic question but nobody knew the answer so now I'm just participating in the conversation that's going on whether I contribute or now
<FlashGordon2000> Dr_Willis, no option for alsa
<C4colo> s/now/not/
<knoppix> hi
<acedip> stroyan: this the output of "dmesg | tail -5" http://pastebin.com/m4fff1cf5
<bazhang> this is Ubuntu support only. Please take chit-chat to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks.
<jcapinc> hey, when I am browsing files on a windows share It does not load thumbnails for pictures, is there any way I can make that happen?
<knoppix> any one working with lynix
<root> nick asd
<a-dub> can you write to the share?
<root> aaaa
<root> aaaaaaaaaaaaa
<jcapinc> I believe so a-dub
<a-dub> check it
<SeaPhor> bazhang, plx tell who you ar speaking to with adding their nick to your pst
<jcapinc> a-dub, assuming I can, what could I do? I have access to the machine, I can change that if I do not
<a-dub> well that's my only idea
<a-dub> unless there's something weird about the way you're mounting the share
<a-dub> nautilus vs. mount or whatever
<kbp> can anyone tell me how to clone my ubuntu from my laptop to desktop? I want to keep compiz, theme, & mail, and stuffs so it's better to "clone" rather than fresh install
<jcapinc> just using nautilus, reguler searching through the network browser
<bazhang> kbp /msg ubottu clone
<cabrey> kbp, use dd
<burn_> anyone have a package or something to show temp and other stats on a web page?
<acedip> when i try to mount the cdrom with "sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom" it says "the "rong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sr0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try  dmesg | tail  or so", any help
<stroyan> acedip: You could use the lshw package and command to confirm the device file for your cdrom drive.  And you could try different media for which you are more certain of the filesystem type and image integrity.
<acedip> and the output of "dmesg | tail -5" http://pastebin.com/m4fff1cf5
<kbp> thank you bazhang & cabrey I'm reasearching on dd & ubottu
<ibmman> heres how i think a computer works; the circuites turn it on when it turns it on it goes to the hard drive what holds cirure layouts then sends the cirutes like capasitors or resitiors at differnt combinations to do different stuff but is too slow so it uses a processor
<ibmman> the chip or hdd store the different capasatior layout caseing it to do different stuff
<bazhang> ibmman, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<a-dub> what in gods holy name are you blathering about?
<a-dub> is there a ubuntu-dev channel?
<ibmman> or it can be store in 1 1111 and 000000000's like a cmos chip in other words if a computer was like that you wouldent need a processor
<myxo> does anyone know of good software to manage HDMI output to a HDTV? i have no idea where to start as i've never even done this on windows
<Dr_Willis> myxo:  manage in what way?
<cabrey> myxo, what graphics hardware do you have?
<DasEi1> a-dub:#ubuntu+1
<myxo> dr_willis make it work, basically lol
<myxo> cabrey Nvidia 9700gt
<cabrey> myxo, nvidia provides tools in their proprietary drivers package
<myxo> cabrey i see the tools, but they are not by any means intuitive
<Clackamas> Hi all.
<vaughn> Good evening everyone.
<Dr_Willis> set the 2nd monitor to be clone or an extended desktop.. what more is there to configure.. :)
<myxo> dr_willis does it require a restart or anything of the sort, because i tried a few things, guessing, nothing happened. i know the input is right, i use the same for my PS3
<vaughn> How do I download openoffice 3.1?
<vaughn> I am new to Ubuntu.
<Clackamas> I am moving my SuSE 10.3 server to Ubuntu 9.04... and would like to save my RAID using the md driver... saving the UUID and the disk mappings looks like all I need?
<acedip> stroyan: how do I comprehend the output of lshw, it says this about the cdrom http://pastebin.com/m3fbed5d5
<Clackamas> Err, I should say I am installing Ubuntu fresh to replace SuSE.
<cabrey> vaughn, there is a ppa for OOo 3.1, also google is your friend :)
<myxo> dr_willis it kind of worked just now, but the resolution was horribly off
<Dr_Willis> myxo:  i normally run that nvidia-settings tool as root. and tweak the configs.. then i normally restart the X server.
<Kira> Hmm... I can't remotely connect to MySQL on my Jaunty server.
<vaughn> cabrey: what do you mean by Google is my friend?
<bazhang> !ppa | vaughn
<ubottu> vaughn: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Dr_Willis> Openoffice is in Ubuntu by deault i thought.
<bazhang> he wants the very newest
<Dr_Willis> too bad. :P
<Clackamas> Dr_Willis: it is in the Desktop Version by default :)
<Dr_Willis> I wonder whats new? actually the OO in ubuntu is now what? 3 mo old?
<cabrey> vaughn, http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-1-on-Ubuntu-9-04-111105.shtml
<cabrey> vaughn, i got that from google, that is what i mean :)
<burn_> Welp, I guess I will repeat 1 more time;  anyone have a package or something to show temp and other stats on a web page?
<Um_cara_qualquer> what is the best cd/dvd burner of ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Um_cara_qualquer:  depends on your needs... theres sevarl apps that burn .iso files nicely
<stroyan> acedip: It certainly looks like /dev/sr0 should work for that sony dvd drive.  Perhaps you should be suspicious of the disc that you put into it.
<cabrey> burn_, try the ubuntu server channel, they will probably know more about that stuff
<hoonteke> Um_cara_qualquer: can't speak to the best, but I've had fine success with the default: Brasero
<bazhang> Um_cara_qualquer, best is an opinion; gnomebaker is not bad though
<acedip> stroyan: the dvd is fine
<Um_cara_qualquer> humm
<Um_cara_qualquer> i just want burn a dvd movie
<Clackamas> cabrey: are you suggesting to me?
<Dr_Willis> Um_cara_qualquer:  clarify what you mean.
<Um_cara_qualquer> brasero is kinda slow
<traemccombs> hey guys I want to install bitchx on Ubuntu but can't seem to find it anywhere
<Dr_Willis> Um_cara_qualquer:  if you mean 'convert an avi to dvd.iso format' thats one thing.. burning a .iso file is another thing.
<bazhang> Um_cara_qualquer, avi to dvd? try devede
<Um_cara_qualquer> i want watch a movie on TV tonight
<Um_cara_qualquer> ok
<cabrey> Clackamas, what?
<Um_cara_qualquer> sudo apt-get install devede ?
<Kira> cabrey: There's a ubuntu server channel???
<bazhang> !info devede
<cabrey> traemccombs, that is a console app
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.12c-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1516 kB, installed size 3456 kB
<jake__> \hey yo guyyyyys
<Hasbro> Hi
<cabrey> Kira, #ubuntu-server
<bazhang> Um_cara_qualquer, yes
<Hasbro> cabrey for all server issues? ^
<stroyan> acedip: A dvd is likely to be "udf" filesystem.  A cd is more likely to be "iso9660".  You said before that you had a "cdrom".
<cabrey> Hasbro, for everything ubuntu server
<jake__> hello rndom eope i nt no
<traemccombs> cabrey: aye. heh  apt-cache search bitchx doesn't return anything even with universe and multiverse in
<Hasbro> cabrey, thanks bud.
<traemccombs> cabrey: want to use it as IRC on my blackberry via ssh :)
<Dr_Willis> i thought BitchX got removed from the repos
<jake__> how r  guys
<Dr_Willis> irssi is very handy
<acedip> stroyan: err..its a dvd rom and i'm inserting a dvd
<A|i> in which repository can I find sqlite3?
<cabrey> traemccombs, i just searched for it and it came up as pork O_o
<Dr_Willis> !find sqlite
<ubottu> Found: bacula-director-sqlite3, bacula-sd-sqlite3, libdbd-sqlite3-perl, libmono-sqlite1.0-cil, libmono-sqlite2.0-cil (and 87 others)
<traemccombs> Dr_Willis: hmmm irssi won't let you join a channel from command line  ie.   $ircprogram -c #foo -n $nick -s irc.foo.com
<Dr_Willis> wow. 87 others. :)
<traemccombs> cabrey: same here
<cabrey> traemccombs, it's not in any of the ubuntu repos then. you could compile it and use checkinstall to install it tho
<leguille> How do I use Jaunty read what internal parts are in my machine?
<cabrey> traemccombs, or even submit it as a package
<Dr_Willis> traemccombs:  cant ssay that i ever noticed. I tend to use znc to keep me in channels
<DasEi1> leguille: lspci or hwinfo
<traemccombs> cabrey: lol I make things pretty (with graphics.... a wee bit out of my hand)
<cabrey> leguille, lshw for listing all hardware
<traemccombs> Dr_Willis: znc is console?
<cabrey> traemccombs, i might be able to compile it for you...
<leguille> Okay, and how do I download drivers and install them? Synaptic?
<traemccombs> cabrey: let me try this znc that Dr_Willis speaks of
<Pate> hi fellas
<Dr_Willis> traemccombs:  znc is a irc proxy/tool that keeps me always logged into irc. i can connect from a dozen difffent machines/clients and only appear here once. :)
<traemccombs> oh
<traemccombs> I failed
<traemccombs> heh
<Dr_Willis> traemccombs:  with znc you will want the znc extras also for  freenode.
<Pate> nobody says hello =( ?
<Hodapp> hello, Pate
<Pate> hi hodapp
<traemccombs> sigh...  irssi is a bit too cryptic on joining channels from command line
<Dr_Willis> You could proberly set up irssi to connect  to a channel via command line with some scripting.. but i dont have the need for that.
<traemccombs> yeah
<Dr_Willis> when in doubt check the irssi docs/homepage i guess
<traemccombs> Dr_Willis: cabreythanks guys for your time
<traemccombs> sad irssi is the only viable "color console" irc choice these days
<cabrey> traemccombs, erm on the freshmeat site, it says bitchx hasn't been updated in _quite_ some time
<traemccombs> at least in the past there was BitchX and some others
<traemccombs> epic <- meh
<traemccombs> cabrey: yeah...
<lstarnes> traemccombs: there is also weechat
<traemccombs> hmmm
<traemccombs> lstarnes: hmm lemme look!
<acedip> stroyan: well with udf mount option too, its giving the same error of wrong filesystem type
<cabrey> traemccombs, there might be a native blackberry app
<traemccombs> cabrey: no...  jmirc sucks
<traemccombs> heh
<cabrey> traemccombs, get a g1 or iphone :P
 * cabrey hides
<traemccombs> lol
<traemccombs> cabrey: talk to my boss ;)
<Dr_Willis> i used sirc ages ago.
<stroyan> acedip: At this point I would test with another disc.  And check the first one for scratches and smudges.
<acedip> stroyan: well I've tested it with another disk too
<stroyan> acedip: with another dvd using udf filesystem?
<acedip> stroyan: yes
<traemccombs> lstarnes: that looks nice... just gotta get to join channel / server from command line
<awkword> Hey everyone. I burnt ubuntu to a disc and tried installing it on my laptop. The menu comes up and when i tell it to install; nothing happens the screen just goes blank. I thought maybe it was just taking a long time but an hour went and nothing happened. I thought maybe it was a fault with the disc so i burnt another disc but on my PC; same problem. What's wrong?
<acedip> stroyan: well i tried with a few dvds, while I dint have problem mounting a cd
<traemccombs> [irc[6][s]://[nickname[:password]@]irc.example.org[:port][/channel][,channel[...]]
<SchmittyDoesIt> god i am beating my head against the wall and it is something so simple
<SchmittyDoesIt> I amtrying to write a shell script to send an email
<Dr_Willis> SchmittyDoesIt:  thats the way it alwyays is. :)
<Khisanth> try a different wall :)
<Dr_Willis> heres a nice brick wall!@
<SchmittyDoesIt> mail -s "heres the email" guy@domain.com
<Jeruvy> awkword: did you run 'check this disk' first?  Or verify the .iso md5 before burning?
<SchmittyDoesIt> but then the script still wants the body and to end it with the '.'
<SchmittyDoesIt> how do I pass more input to the mail command with the shell script
<Dr_Willis> SchmittyDoesIt:  mail -s $(some command that makes the mail) bgates@msn.com
<box> hi
<awkword> checked the disc and it just freezes. every one i do just freezes. i tried downloading the iso again incase there was a problem downloading and it just keeps happening.
<Dr_Willis> SchmittyDoesIt:  is one way :)
<Dr_Willis> cat file | mail bgates@msn.com   (perhaps?)
<SchmittyDoesIt> what would "$(some command that makes the mail)" be?
<DasEi1> awkword: did you compare the file hash of the iso against the image and also tried installer option to verify medium ?
<Dr_Willis> SchmittyDoesIt:  whatever command you can come up to generate the proper email body. cat/print/echo.
<Phusion> hey folks, I have ubuntu netbook remix installed on my dell mini and all of a suddon when I boot, I just get the gnome wallpaper and nothing else
<box> i need audio drivers
<Dr_Willis> SchmittyDoesIt:  but quotes in the output may confuse things.
<DasEi1> !md5sum | awkword
<ubottu> awkword: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<Phusion> I tried using the xfix to re-write the graphics config file, didn't help
<Phusion> I can still drop to console, but nothing shows up in the gui, just the wallpaper
<acedip> stroyan: is there a problem with the dvdrom, might it read a cd but not a dvd properly?
<awkword> I'll go try that now; thank you
<stroyan> acedip: I am running low on suggestions.  If you have a lot of hard disk space you could try copying the raw image to a file.  It may produce something you could loop mount.  It would probably produce some interesting errors. ;-)
<SchmittyDoesIt> Dr_Willis: In general, how do I put input in a shell script that a command with ask for though?
<ash001> !seen funman
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<usr13> Phusion: What do you mean, "just the wallpaper"?
<SchmittyDoesIt> Dr_Willis: like the mail command specifying the subject in the command still wants the body and the end of the email before sending
<Phusion> usr13, no icons, no toolbar, just background
<lorri> hello. could someone help me get full resolution in ubuntu 9.04?
<usr13> Phusion: What do you mean, "just the wallpaper"? Are you seeing the Desktop background?
<traemccombs> lstarnes++
<acedip> stroyan: but how to copy something from the dvd if its not mounted?
<usr13> Phusion: All of it?  Or only part of it?
<Phusion> all of it
<Phusion> exactly as I would if I would boot properly, but with nothing else
<Phusion> just the human theme background image and my mouse
<SchmittyDoesIt> Dr_Willis What exactly would be in the cat file for the mail command
<SeaPhor> lorri, plz elaborate
<stroyan> acedip: dd if=/dev/sr0 of=my.iso bs=1M     or just     cat /dev/sr0 > my.iso
<usr13> Phusion: And you are running gnome?
<lorri> My intel driver is 82865G and I'm stuck with low resolution. Could someone help me?
<Phusion> yes
<cheesy1> Hey, can anyone help me get xinerama working with openbox? The tutorial on the forum seems a little out of date on how xorg is configured in 9.04
<Phusion> usr13, alt + f2 doesn't bring up run box..
<usr13> Phusion: Just a sec
<Phusion> sure.
<cheesy1> any xorg wizards here?
<dewman> is it possible to stream .wmv files using firefox and vlc?
<ethan961> has anyone here had an issue with the latest kernel upgrade giving grub error 18? the old kernel still works.
<usr13> Phusion: ps aux gnome-panel
<lorri> should the intel driver install by itself after a fresh install?
<usr13> Phusion: Ctrl-ALt-F6
<cheesy1> any openbox users here that use dual monitors?
<icaris> hi!
<Phusion> usr13, dropped to shell, did that, nothing came back
<usr13> Phusion: gnome-panel
<usr13> Phusion: Why it's not running, I don't know.
<glickity> hi
<glickity> hey how come the encryption key settings tool in preferences cant see my key
<Phusion> usr13, yeah, very odd
<glickity> i added my .gnupg directory and it doesnt find my key so i cant set it to default
<Phusion> would that be in rc.d or something? any suggestions?
<cheesy1> so anyone here know how to get openbox to work with dual monitors?
<Phusion> I'd reinstall but I misplaced my USB key
<iluminator101> mplayer goes blank .m3u files why?
<ethan961> Phusion: /etc/init.d in debian based distros
<iluminator101> is there plugin needed for .m3u files in mplayer or?
<ethan961> or anything non bsd styled
<lorri> SeaPhor, are you open to help me?
<usr13> Phusion: You can fix it.
<stroyan> cheesy1: Have you seen  http://icculus.org/openbox/index.php/Help:FAQ#How_do_I_run_Openbox_across_multiple_X_screens.3F  ?
<usr13> Phusion: Are you running compiz fusion?
<Jeruvy> iluminator101: can you verify if the m3u is valid?  Does the media exist where it's seeking?
<stroyan> cheesy1: Do you have the X server on both monitors yet?  Is it acting as one big screen or two?
<Phusion> I shouldn't be
<Phusion> it's ona  netbook
<Phusion> fresh install of netbook remix 9.04
<glickity> damn, why cant it find my key
<iluminator101> yes it exists
<Phusion> started it up one day and nothing on desktop
<wolf23> Friends, anyone know if there is a flash chat in ubuntu?
<Titan8990> wolf23, flash chat?
<usr13> Phusion: I don't know...
<bazhang> wolf23, there is webirc via freenode
<rafase282> Hello, can anyone help me with my audio.
<wolf23> Titan8990,  bazhang  thanx , but yes ic a flash chat on windows,and i want to know if there is one for ubuntu
<rafase282> I did a fresh install ubuntu 9.04 and i have no audio
<usr13> Phusion: You could add gnome-panel to /etc/rc.local
<bazhang> wolf23, not to my knowledge no
<usr13> rafase282: What is wrong with audio?
<Titan8990> wolf23, if you are talking about a chat the runs on adobe flash, that is multi-platfrom
<Phusion> usr13, ok I'll give that a try
<Titan8990> wolf23, such as mibbit?
<rafase282> i only get audio throu the fornt jacks and headphones
<usr13> Phusion: Your system fully updated?
<rafase282> and i know my speakers work fine cause other live cds have audio like slax and windows
<usr13> Phusion: /usr/bin/gnome-panel  - A future update may fix it....
<usr13> !audio | rafase282
<ubottu> rafase282: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<lorri> Hello. Should the intel video driver automatically activate on a fresh install of ubuntu 9.04?
<cabrey> lorri, yes
<cabrey> lorri, but depending on your hardware, there may be a regression affecting you
<nivekc1> I just did a fresh install of ubuntu 9.04 32bit and after getting everything arranged to my liking and installing all of the updates.. i installed gdesklets from the terminal with apt-get.. when i try to launch it though nothing happens am i missing something?
<lorri> cabrey, thank you. For some reason I cannot get a higher resolution than 640x480
<cabrey> lorri, have you checked out the xorg documentation?
<wolf23> Titan8990,  bazhang  thanx , http://img36.imageshack.us/i/8brs0ic.png/
<Phusion> usr13, add that line to rc.local? /usr/bin/gnome-panel ?
<cabrey> lorri, specifically https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<lorri> cabrey, I have. I tried the rollback solution, but it still says I'm using the vesa driver rather than intel
<lorri> cabrey, in my xorg.conf
<wolf23> erUSUL,  My friend :)
<usr13> Phusion: It's a very sloppy fix, but yea, for the time being... maybe it will work.  I dono.... just do it and see.
<usr13> Phusion: You could turn off compiz fusion and maybe that will fix it...
<MattCampbell> When I plug in a USB headset, how do I switch to that headset as the default sound device for everything?
<cabrey> lorri, does running `lspci | grep VGA` show intel hardware?
<usr13> Phusion: Try one, or the other, or both... I dono. I've never had such a problem.
<nivekc1> no one in here is using gdesklets?
<ash001> speaking of screen resolution, is it possible to get back the old resolution switching via "ctr" "alt" + "+"?
<lorri> cabrey, yes. 82865G
<murielgodoi> Hey guys, I did a mess, I removed sudo permission to my unique user... how to fix it?
<usr13> murielgodoi: Wow, that is interesting.  Not sure about that one....
 * Warp4 knows
<Warp4> murielgodoi, thats an easy one :)
<alex_> Hello all
<Warp4> on a home pc its no biggie -- on an enterprise server, thats a different story :)
<Warp4> LOL
<usr13> Warp4: Go..... :)_
<murielgodoi> Warp4: cool... how?
<iluminator101> how do you open a ogg stream, mplayer does not open it
<aprilhare> does anyone have experience in importing large mbox files into evolution? i have a 4 gb mbox file and it has been hours and the size of the folder it is being imported into isn't increasing in size
<usr13> Warp4: Boot disk?
<murielgodoi> yep
<Warp4> murielgodoi, boot from the ubuntu livecd/install cd.  mount the partition that has your /etc/sudoers file then edit it then save it
<Warp4> murielgodoi, then reboot normally
<MattCampbell> How do I set the default sound device to a USB headset that I just plugged in?
<OneirosFade> Hey all.  Hopefully someone can give me a pointer before I bork my -third- install of Ubuntu on my desktop...
<inmate> hello all im having an issue opening .exe.zip files when i do try and open them i get an error would anyone hav the time to help me for a sec..
<wolf23> Titan8990,  bazhang  did u saw the screenshot?
<murielgodoi> how is the /etc/sudoers format? just name users?
<MattCampbell> I'm running GNOME.
<Warp4> murielgodoi, straight text format
<OneirosFade> Why would the video driver (nvidia-glx-180) that works on the regular desktop install not work on a server install?
<usr13> inmate: unzip
<inmate> tryd that......
<lwells> I installed Mint 7 in Virtual box , but cannot change the resolution in the OS how can I do that?
<murielgodoi> Warp4: ok... I will perform that.. I bb in some minutes.. tks
<xircx> help :'(
<Warp4> murielgodoi, put a line in that has the format 'username     ALL=(ALL)'
<xircx> my mouse wont stop scrolling :'(
<inmate> hea usr13
<murielgodoi> Warp4:  in my case msgodoi ALL=(ALL) right?
<usr13> xircx: unplug it
<inmate> im going to send you a private chat
<Warp4> murielgodoi, yeah
<murielgodoi> Warp4: ok tks
<Warp4> yup :)
<Warp4> live cd's are your best friend at times :)
<iluminator101> how do i open shoutcasts with mplayer
<OneirosFade> No nVidia users tonight?
<SchmittyDoesIt> ok how do I add a header to an email using the mail command?
<SchmittyDoesIt> I need to add 'Content-Type: text/html; charset="us-ascii"' so that my email is in html
<SG09> Does anyone know how to tunnel an ipods connection in linux?
<dma> why does my pc run slower when i enable snow flakes in desktop
<SG09> basically using the ipod as a wireless adapter
<SG09> anyone
<SG09> ?
<iluminator101> how do i open shoutcasts in mplayer
<scruffy1> I am sure that this has been brought up by now but could anyone point me to some documentation on how to fix the bug in ubuntu 9
<Dr_Willis> Ipod has wireless networking?
<lstarnes> the only page freenode has about channel creation is available only in English
<scruffy1> on media player crashing
<lstarnes> er, wrong window, sorry
<SG09> Dr_Willis: Yes. Tunneling the ipods connection Via usb not wirelessly
<Dr_Willis> iluminator101:  ive done  gmplayer 'mms:whateverthestreamurlis' befor. or saved teh soutcast .m3u or .pls or whtever it is and had mplayer open them befor.
<scruffy1> does anyone know why media player crashes when you try to play a video in ubuntu 9
<iluminator101> Dr_Willis mplayer doesnot .m3u that i have it goes blank
<burkesbythebay> ubuntu 9.04 drops wired Internet connection after 20 minutes what log files should i be looking at.
<Dr_Willis> iluminator101:  i either used mplayer, or vlc to play them in the past i think. let me try
<lstarnes> burkesbythebay: try dmesg first
<OneirosFade> Hmm.  So I tried loading up the desktop and using jockey (restricted-manager) to install and activate the nvidia-glx-180, and it's not activating...  I have a feeling if I reboot, X will fail to start
<Athenon_> whats an easy command to see where all my space is being used up on my sd card?
<burkesbythebay> dmesg one it has dropped or while its up
<Warp4> Athenon_, mount the sd card, switch to it, the use 'df -h'
<Warp4> Athenon_, from a command prompt of course :)
<Athenon_> what do you mean "switch to it"?  i cd'd to it, but it's still giving me a rundown of the system as a whole
<zopiac> the process operapluginwrap keeps jumping up to about 80% CPU usage every now and then :(
<Athenon_> the hard drive, sd partitions, etc etc etc
<Warp4> Athenon_, did you mount the card?
<Athenon_> yeah
<Athenon_> its mounted at /media/sd0_
<Athenon_> well, the fat16 partition is
<Warp4> when you do a df -h you should see that sd card listed there as well
<Athenon_> i do
<ARMENIAN> is samba included in Ubuntu or not? because when i type in samba in terminal it says it's not installed yet I access files on another windows system on my network with smb://pc2/
<Athenon_> but it just tells me how much space is free on it
<Dr_Willis> iluminator101:  a .pls file from shoutcast.com plays in vlc or smplayer here.
<Athenon_> i need to know what exactly is using it up
<Warp4> what size card is it?
<Athenon_> so i know what to delete
<Athenon_> 2gb
<Warp4> so then do the simple math :)
<lstarnes> ARMENIAN: the client components may be included
<Warp4> subtract what is free from 2gb :)
<Dr_Willis> iluminator101:  or use streamtuner to browse the streams with no browser needed. :)
<ianm_> when using multiple workspaces without a task list, is it normal that you have to constantly search around for newly opened windows?  and that they show up in the Alt-Tab list despite NOT being on the current workspace?
<Athenon_> ...that doesnt tell me WHICH DIRECTORY is using up X space
<Athenon_> and which is using Y
<leif23> Hello, I understand their is other support going on. I'm unfamiliar with IRC. I'm having issues with sound. I have a Creative Labs Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeMusic.
<Athenon_> what directory is taking up the most space....what directory is taking up the least?
<Warp4> Athenon_, run an 'ls -lash'
<zopiac> ARMENIAN: i think the Nautilus file browser has a limited SMB support, but it is not the main Samba package. Can anyone verify this?
<shabda> in my application menu, I dont see any option to run openoffice draw. When I did "sudo aptitude install openoffice.org2-draw" it didnt install anything, so I assume it is already installed. HOw can I run it now?
<ARMENIAN> lstarnes: ohh, ok, so I can see other computers with it but windows machines can't access my shares, also was wondering maybe you know, when you right click a folder and press share, what protocol does it use for sharing?
<Warp4> Athenon_, on the card
<TroN-0074> I need to hook up two computers one as slave and one as master, I need to access to the files in the slave computer from the master computer is there a section on the ubuntu documents that will tell me the steps for that?
<Athenon_> Warp4:  all directories show up as 16kb.
<lstarnes> ARMENIAN: I'm not sure
<Dr_Willis> zopiac:  the file manager 'browses' shares and the network. its not using all the samba features of the 'samba server' and does not work the same as if you were mounting samba shares with smbmount
<Athenon_> and i know for a fact thats not true
<TroN-0074> I am in ubuntu 8.04
<burkesbythebay> lstarnes:  dmesg once it has dropped or while i have internet connection
<zopiac> Dr_Willis: so it is limited support, w/o the main package?
<lstarnes> burkesbythebay: once it has dropped
<ARMENIAN> zopiac: lstarnes might be right by saying there's only the client, not the server, so you can access but windows computers can't access your files
<Dr_Willis> zopiac:  i dont think the main package adds any more features to the nautilus file manager.. but the main samba pacakge adds more feattures to the whole OS in  the 'samba' area.
<ARMENIAN> when you right click a folder and press share, what protocol does it use for sharing?
<Athenon_> alternatively, i could just resize the partitions, but gparted wont work on my sd card...and i dont know how to resize with fdisk without losing data
<lstarnes> burkesbythebay: there's also /var/log/syslog and /var/log/messages
<Dr_Willis> ARMENIAN:  thats using samba.
<Warp4> Athenon_, du -h
<aaron__> ARMENIAN: SMB/CIFS
<zopiac> the process operapluginwrap keeps jumping up to about 80% CPU usage every now and then :( might there be a fix?
<ARMENIAN> Dr_Willis: hmm, if it's using samba that makes the statement before invalid
<ARMENIAN> so then you don't need samba for shares? only if you want to share with windows machines?
<Dr_Willis> ARMENIAN:  no its not.. its configurng the main samba 'system' to share the directoryu.. thats different from teh file manager 'browsing' other windows shares.
<OneirosFade> Envyng says I have the 180 driver installed, too.  I just don't get what the heck is going on.
<JayJay> time for me to go to slep 6am.. Netherlands time :p Good night yall!
<glickity> hey does evolution support google calander?
<n2diy> what is the syntac to chmod all files in a directory
<Phusion> usr13, ended up installing ubuntu-desktop since it wasn't there...... then installing nautilis-open-terminal, right clicking and going to open terminal and typing gnome-panel &
<ARMENIAN> Dr_Willis: hmm, ok, kind of makes sense
<Phusion> usr13, that did it :/
<leif23> Greetings, I am running Ubuntu 9.04. I've spent about 10 hours trying to get sound to work with a Creative Labs Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeMusic to no avail. I've received some help in learning to work with the terminal from a friend.
<usr13> Phusion: Very good.
<zopiac> n2diy: chmod /path/to/dir/*
<glickity> leif23, is the sound up?
<Dr_Willis> ARMENIAN:  i always install the samba service anyway :) and set up the HOME dirs tobe shared by default  i rarely mess with the 'share a specific directory' feature of nautilus
<zopiac> n2diy: i believe :)
<usr13> Phusion: Thanks for letting us know.
<GreyGhost> can someone help me to findout where my HardDisk has been mounted when using Livecd?
<leif23> Yes and the mute is off.
 * Phusion nods
<Dr_Willis> GreyGhost:  try the 'mount' command.
<GreyGhost> (as in /dev/sda) etc ..
<n2diy> zopiac: thanks, time will tell. :)
<Phusion> GreyGhost, it'll do that so you can access your files
<zopiac> :)
<GreyGhost> Dr_Willis: thanks
<Dr_Willis> GreyGhost:  those are not mountpoints those are device's (sudo fdisk -l) to see device/partitions
<ARMENIAN> Dr_Willis: yeah, i got it, thanks :)
<TroN-0074> I need to hook up two computers one as slave and one as master, I need to access to the files in the slave computer from the master computer is there a section on the ubuntu documents that will tell me the steps for that?
<GreyGhost> Dr_Willis: ahh oki .. thnks
<Phusion> TroN-0074, you mean two hard disks?
<usr13> TroN-0074: You are saying "computer" do you mean Hard Disks?
<TroN-0074> no actually two computers
<kev2121> hi world
<leif23> glickity, yes the sound is up and the mute is off. I did some googling and I've tried installing a driver but had warnings and errors.
<kev2121> an equivalent of wamp server for linux??
<Phusion> well master and slave do not apply in that situation TroN-0074
<TroN-0074> I have two computers
<Dr_Willis> TroN-0074:  what OS is on the machines?
<usr13> TroN-0074: Your terminology is confusing.
<ARMENIAN> one more thing, would anyone know what might cause my ubuntu distro to startup in low res? It happens randomly like it would startup in low res, before it even logs in, on the login manager, I would see it's low res, use teh button on my computer to restart, and it would start up in normal res, happens randomly
<glickity> leif23, is a sound module loaded in the kernel>
<glickity> ?
<TroN-0074> I have ubuntu8.04 in one and ubuntu 9.04 in the other one
<glickity> leif23, google what kernel module should be used with your card
<usr13> TroN-0074: But just set them in on the same subnet and connect with corssover cable.
<Phusion> TroN-0074, so you just need to share files between the two?
<leif23> glickity, Sorry, I am not sure what you mean.
<niuby> can i ask here simple ANSI C question ? :P i dont find any guy in #c or #programming
<Dr_Willis> TroN-0074:  you can access files remotely in sevral ways.
<glickity> leif23, then use lsmod to make sure that that kernel module is being loaded into the kernel
<usr13> TroN-0074: And use scp to transfer files.
<glickity> niuby, bullcrackers there are tons of people in ##c
<DanOwl> hey what do u think 'bout planetshift im downloading it
<TroN-0074> is a subnet the port where the cable to connect to the internet gets in?
<niuby> glickity i dont find people....
<glickity> niuby, you must be in the wrong channel then
<Kazriko> use two ##'s?
<glickity> tons of people in the c channel
<rogue> hello, world
<glickity> yes two #'s
<iluminator101> thanks Dr_Willis
<TroN-0074> I would appreciate it if you can send me a link so I can read how that is done
<glickity> leif23, use google to see what kernel module should be loaded for your sound card
<TroN-0074> thanks
<Athenon_> Does anybody know how to resize partitions nondestructively without using gparted?
<glickity> leif23, then use the lsmod command in the terminal to make sure its being loaded
<burkesbythebay> thanks
<leif23> glickity, the only time I saw my soundcard detected is when I use this method: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound
<kev2121> an equivalent of wamp server for linux??
<rogue> so what the room topic today?
<niuby> is only one question... this: im using srand(time(0)); rand()%9 for generate random number (1-9).. but always it generates the same number. (i call srand and rand more than 4 in the same program)
<JayJay> ok
<leif23> glickity, however the sound still didn't work. I've since done a clean install.
<usr13> TroN-0074: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.91   #on one pc   sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.92 #on the other PC
<mooseknuckle> .
<glickity> leif23, are you sure your sound card is even supported under linux?
<JayJay> ok
<usr13> TroN-0074: And then hook the PCs together with a crossover cable, or into same switch or hub.
<TroN-0074> thanks
<Kazriko> niuby, for one thing, that would generate a random number from 0 to 8.
<leif23> glickity, my sound blaster released a linux driver two months ago.
<kapil> usr13, TroN-0074: most modern network cards don't need cross-over cables
<glickity> is it part of the kernel leif23 ?
<Kazriko> niuby, and second, are you running srand multiple times, or only once per execution of the program?
<Dr_Willis> I thought the GB nic;s dont.
<niuby> Kazriko, yes 0-8 sry... but how can i fix the problem so ?
<leif23> glickity, its here: http://support.creative.com/Products/ProductDetails.aspx?catID=209&CatName=X-Fi&subCatID=208&subCatName=X-Fi&prodID=14066&prodName=Sound+Blaster+X-Fi+XtremeMusic
<rogue> glickity what linux platform are you running ?
 * SeaPhor is away: I'm prolly playing SplinterCell
<fbesoain> join #ubuntu+1
<PhantomSV> hi all, any channels with help for games?
<ARMENIAN> how do you copy files from a windows share anyway? I'm able to get in and see teh files but when I try to copy it I get, permission denied
<rogue> :/quit
<ARMENIAN> even doing this doesnt work sudo cp smb://pc2/shareddocs/untitled.JPG ~/Desktop/
<Warp4> ARMENIAN, be sure you have the correct permissions set on the windows share
<leif23> glickity, I am sorry I am inexperienced with Linux. I suspect, but am not sure I understand exactly what you mean by "is it part of the kernel leif23?". Its definitely an issue other users of my card have run into and some seem to have got theirs to work but not by default with Ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> ARMENIAN:  err.. you DONT use smb://. type syntax on the command line
<kev2121> an equivalent of wampserver to xubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> ARMENIAN:  use the file manager with that syntax.. or mount the share to a mountpoint
<ARMENIAN> Dr_Willis: well, there's nowhere else where it's mounted it's not mounted in the media folder, so beats me
<zopiac> the process operapluginwrap keeps jumping up to about 80% CPU usage every now and then :( might there be a fix?
<Dr_Willis> ARMENIAN:  thatssz because the file manager 'browses' the shares.. it dosent mount them.
<Warp4> ARMENIAN, or use smb4k to mount the share :)
<glickity> leif23, yeah sounds like a crappy card, or at least a crappy vender.  I heard that sound blaster doesnt like to play nice with the FOSS community
<Dr_Willis> ARMENIAN:  you can mount them if you want.
<ARMENIAN> Dr_Willis: the thing is it is mounted
<Warp4> ARMENIAN, smb4k mounts the share to a dir in your home directory
<Dr_Willis> ARMENIAN:  use the 'mount' command and prove that statment.
<rogue> anyone know how to turn ubuntu into a webserver
<GreyGhost> messes up my mbr .. lluckily Ubuntu LiveCD works great ..
<Warp4> rogue, yeah
<leif23> glickity, the card is fine. The vendor is not. :)
<Warp4> rogue, just tasksel
<Warp4> rogue, then select LAMP Server
<Dr_Willis> ARMENIAN:  if you see it in the file manager with smb:// then its not mounted.. its being browsed
<Titan8990> glickity, as of vista, it doesn't play great with the closed source community either
<rogue> anyone know how to turn ubuntu into a webserver?
<Warp4> rogue, i just told you
<ARMENIAN> Dr_Willis: well I see it on my desktop, it's not mounted thought i think actually
<ARMENIAN> :P
<ARMENIAN> ohh ok no cause I see shareddocs on pc2 on my desktop that's why
<ARMENIAN> idk why that always comes up
<Titan8990> !apache | rogue
<FloodBot1> ARMENIAN: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> rogue: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<leif23> glickity, I was disconnected.
<Warp4> Titan8990, my method works, too :)
<Warp4> lol
<murielgodoi> Warp4: man... that solved.. thanks
<Warp4> yup
<glickity> well, ive gotta take a shower, gonna hit up a party
<Dr_Willis> ARMENIAN:  2 'different' ways of getting to the files.. browsing.. or mounting.
<rogue> THX
<Warp4> murielgodoi, what solved?
<Dr_Willis> ARMENIAN:  not so long ago.. you dident 'browse' shares like that. you had to mount them.
<leif23> glickity, is that a common occurrence?
<Titan8990> Warp4, what was your method?
<glickity> adios
<murielgodoi> Warp4: yep
<glickity> good luck with your card issue leif23
<Warp4> Titan8990, run 'tasksel' and select "LAMP server'
<leif23> THanks anyway.
<glickity> no leif23 there are just a couple of venders that dont give a rats ass about linux
<Titan8990> Warp4, you learn less that way
<rogue> SOME ODD REASON I COULDN'T GET APACHE TO WORK ON MY UBUNTU SYSTEM
<murielgodoi> Warp4: Now my live boot cd is like my towel.. I wont go travel without it :)
<Dr_Willis> rogue:  it works for a great many people....
<Titan8990> !doesntwork | rogue
<ubottu> rogue: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<GreyGhost> heres wat hpnd .. Installed Windows .. Then installed Ubuntu ..boots by GRUB .. bt then i had to reinstall windows .. so i dd'd first 512 from my /dev/sda .. reinstalled windows ..dd'd back the 512 .. now GRUB gives me error 15 ..
<GreyGhost> any idea?
<GreyGhost> no partitions were changed ..
<Warp4> murielgodoi, oh that
<Warp4> murielgodoi, glad to see it worked
<Warp4> Titan8990, that's true, too
<rogue> I COULDN'T GET IT TO INSTALLED
<Warp4> rogue, some error messages would be helpful
<Warp4> murielgodoi, yeah, i know :)
<leif23> glickity, well if Ubuntu doesn't work with my sound card, why is it my sound cards fault?
<ARMENIAN> Dr_Willis: so how would I mount it, I mean what command would i use mount then what, I already made teh directory, but since this share is not in my filesystem i don't know how to reference it
<lstarnes> !caps | rogue
<ubottu> rogue: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<kev2121> an equivalent of wampserver to xubuntu?
<Warp4> ARMENIAN, true an app like SMB4K to mount and unmount shares
 * Dr_Willis wonders what a wampserver even is
<Warp4> kev2121, ApacheServer.org
<Dr_Willis> !find smb4k
<ubottu> Found: smb4k
<rogue> give me a second i gotta find the file again...
<Dr_Willis> smb4k is a kde ap. :)
<Warp4> Dr_Willis, yeah but it works on my gnome setup
<Dr_Willis> ARMENIAN:  or edit the fstab and mount it that way..or use the smbmount command.
<Warp4> it just installed the kde libs that it needs
<ARMENIAN> Warp4: ohh, I'll need smb4k for mounting?
<kev2121> Warp4,  thanks...it contains php and mysql?
<Warp4> ARMENIAN, not necessarily, you can use it
<lstarnes> rogue: make sure you're using the the apache2 package from the repositories
<Dr_Willis> ARMENIAN:  you dont NEED smb4k for mounting..its just a handy tool.
<Warp4> kev2121, yeah
<leif23> Well, I've spent all day working on just the sound for Ubuntu. It appears Linux doesn't support my sound card. I guess I'll need to buy windows after all.
<Dr_Willis> example fstab line for mounting a samba share ->
<kev2121> Warp4, thanks
<Titan8990> lstarnes, careful, don't think he did anything and is trying to get someone else to do it for him
<Warp4> kev2121, yeah
<Dr_Willis> #//192.168.1.77/Disk\0402 /media/Juke2 cifs guest,uid=1000 0 0
<leif23> or else install a Hackintosh.
<Dr_Willis> that mounts my shre with the name of 'disk 2' to the /media/Juke2 dir.
<dian> dfgf
<robert__> i have an atom processor. would having more than 2 gig ram make a difference at all?
<ARMENIAN> Dr_Willis: seems smbmount has to be installed, so if I wanted to mount in fstab how would I reference it?
<BaudThief> Please PLEASE help me fix this annoying issue. Everytime I try and copy to a samba share, I get a popup saying "couldn't change permissions", it copies ok, but I can't do anything until I click the dialog, and it follows me across all desktops. Same issue through Konsole: chmod: changing permissions of `/mnt/webserv02/shop': Permission denied
<Dr_Willis> ARMENIAN:  i just gave and example.. and the samba sutff is documented at 1000's of places on the internets :) and in the samba-doc package
<Dr_Willis> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<C-S-B_> robert__: unlikely that a board with an atom could support more...
<hookdr> leif23  what kid of machine are you installing it on
<Dr_Willis> BaudThief:  the share is on a windows box ? or linux box?
<robert__> C-S-B_, thanks, just wanted to know if 1 more gig would make a difference. it came with 1 and i replaced it with a 2 gig stick
<Nanaki> alright..
<BaudThief> BaudThief: Linux, this only started happenning after I installed jaunty on the box trying to access the share
<leif23> Oh, its just a cheap Dell Dimension E521. Something I can afford, I know Dell isn't cool and all.
<Nanaki> so im still having trouble getting my video player to work
<BaudThief> *Dr_Willis
<Goioo> what's it doing?
<Warp4> ok headed to bed here
<kev2121> Warp4, but ... why I can't download this with synaptic ??
<Dr_Willis> BaudThief:  theres some samba smb.conf options to set the default permissions..  ve never seen that sort of an error befor.
<GreyGhost> heres wat hpnd .. Installed Windows .. Then installed Ubuntu ..boots by GRUB .. bt then i had to reinstall windows .. so i dd'd first 512 from my /dev/sda .. reinstalled windows ..dd'd back the 512 .. now GRUB gives me error 15 ..
<GreyGhost> any idea?
<GreyGhost>  no partitions were changed ..
<ARMENIAN> Dr_Willis: ok :P cause mounting a device is easy, but when it's device on network, it's different
<Warp4> kev2121, because there is no package available for it
<Nanaki> so far ive disabled compiz, that at least let me open the video player. but when i open a file to play it crashes
<Dr_Willis> ARMENIAN:  actually its basicailly teh same. :)
<leif23> hookdir, Oh, its just a cheap Dell Dimension E521. Something I can afford, I know Dell isn't cool and all.
<robert__> adobe did not respond to my nasty email regarding the poorly ported flash player to Linux
<ASrock> are there any good programs like netstumbler for linux?
<Warp4> kev2121, at least no deb package for it
<Dr_Willis> ARMENIAN:  'device'  Mountpoint   filesystem options... :)
<BaudThief> Dr_Willis: checking smb.conf now, mind you all the directories/files are owned by me and are all 777!
<Goioo> a dell isn't bad
<Jomyoot> What happens if NFS volume in /etc/fstab fails to mount?
<leif23> hookdir, the sound card is Creative Labs Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeMusic.
<Warp4> ok im outta here for the night
<rogue> im a bit new to ubuntu most of my time was spent on slax/backtrack 3/win 32/mac osx/knoppix and auditor
<robert__> dells are actually very Linux compatible
<Titan8990> Jomyoot, your machine may lock up for an extended period of time before ignoring the failure
<robert__> but today i sold my dell and bought an eee
<rogue> but i think i just got it working guys...
 * Warp4 's vostro that he is on now is very ubuntu compatible :)
<kev2121> Warp4, so I have to install in a terminal ??
<ectospasm> anyone know which directory contains the script(s) that run when a system comes out of hibernation?
<leif23> hookdir, Are you their? I've tried installing XFiDrv_Linux_US-1.00.tar.gz but had warnings (no errors I could see) and it didn't work.
<Warp4> kev2121, and start from a terminal, too
<net> hi everyone ....anyone using PRISM
<robert__> i noticed this eee screen isn't as pretty as the dell was
<Warp4> kev2121, linux isnt all about point and click.
<Warp4> kev2121, if that is what you want, then linux may not be for you
<ASrock> robert__ what eee version/size did u get?
<Dr_Willis> terminal commands are the 'easiest' way to get stuff done  when use with IRC.
<leif23> hookdr, Oh, its just a cheap Dell Dimension E521. Something I can afford, I know Dell isn't cool and all. The sound card is Creative Labs Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeMusic. I've tried installing XFiDrv_Linux_US-1.00.tar.gz but had warnings (no errors I could see) and it didn't work.
<rogue> hey anyone know a compiler on ubuntu
<Warp4> ok NOW im outta here
<VirusTB> hi
<Dr_Willis> hard for us to describe where to click/look. :)
<aahe> hey. Is anyone able to connect to yahoo (messenger) ? pidgin seems to need an update, kopete doesnt connect either.
<robert__> i didn't see a version number ASrock
<lstarnes> rogue: C or C++?
<Titan8990> rogue, for?
<bazhang> !yahoo | aahe
<ubottu> aahe: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<hookdr> can get cheap pci sound cards
<rogue> C++
<Dr_Willis> aahe:  you can add an entry to the /etc/hosts as a work around.
<Titan8990> rogue, g++
<lstarnes> rogue: g++ is the standard for linux
<robert__> ASrock, it has a built in webcam
<kev2121> Warp4, viruses are not for me
<Dr_Willis> aahe:  in /etc/hosts  add -->  66.163.181.170 scs.msg.yahoo.com
<Titan8990> !compile | rogue
<ubottu> rogue: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<kev2121> Warp4, thanks
<Warp4> kev2121, you
<net> hi Dr_Willis
<Nanaki> im thinking that it has something to do with my graphics card
<lstarnes> rogue: it's only a compiler, not a full IDE, and you should have it if you have build-essentiaol installed
<rogue> thx for the site...
<lstarnes> *build-essential
<virustb> k
<aahe> bazhang, that worked. excelent. thanks
<ASrock> robert__: 9 inch?
<net> I have a prob in PRISM
<GreyGhost> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<robert__> the first thing i did when i got the eee home was install ubuntu and then installed array
<robert__> ASrock, i think
<thanks> thanks for you help bguys!
<thanks> guys*
<ASrock> robert__ u got the atom cpu?
<robert__> yes 9 inch ASrock
<robert__> just measured
<gasull> Hi all.  I created a user jaula that I want to chroot to run wine.  I used its wine configuration logging in normaly in Gnome.  Now I'm trying chroot /home/jaula /bin/wine .wine/drive_c/OLLYDBG.EXE and I get the error "wine: could not exec the wine loader".  The only google results I find point to wine source code.  What am I doing wrong?  Thank you.
<robert__> ASrock, yes atom
<robert__> ASrock, the array kernel makes a big difference
<ASrock> oh i got the celeron
<leif23> hookdr, My plan was to duel boot the Ubuntu and Windows 7. Then eventually use Ubuntu as my main OS. Do you know where I can find out what is a good sound card for using both OSs?
<ASrock> but im gonna go install backtrack on it now so im out
<Dr_Willis> gasull:  perhaps tell the channel why you are trying this chroot stuff? every time i see someone trying to chroot-jail  things.. it seems to be more hassle then it is worth
<robert__> i wonder why adobe never responded to my email about the bad flash port to Linux
<Dr_Willis> robert__:  they willbe comming to your house soon.. with a gift...
<rogue> i keep getting an abort signal when i run the sudo apt-get install automake command
<servlet> exec -o find
<leif23> hookdr, However the sound issue is a deal breaker. I use music on my computer 10-16 hours a day.
<robert__> i even mentioned the millions of pissed off Linux users and how its messed up because the internet is pretty much video played by adobe
<robert__> i mean video is pretty much controlled by adobe on the internet
<Dr_Willis> robert__:  and you expected what sort of response?
<rogue> oh well im gonna call it a night...
<rogue> bye
<C-S-B_> Any readers of linux format in here?
<robert__> Dr_Willis, at least an apology, if not "we're on it"
<hookdr> leif23 / how high tech do you want. 5.1? optical ect?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCards
<leif23> robert, I end up "Flash Blocking" most videos anyway.
<Dr_Willis> robert__:   when you are the top dog.. you dont roll over to the puppies. :)
<losher> robert__: "video is pretty much controlled by adobe on the internet" pretty much explains why they don't have to write back to you...
<robert__> Dr_Willis, surely part of their concern would be the millions of Linux users
<Dr_Willis> robert__:  Honestly.. i doubt it...
<robert__> losher, thats true
<Dr_Willis> I miss stage6.com
<losher> what was stage6.com?
<robert__> Dr_Willis, you don't think millions of users are worth their efforts?
<Dr_Willis> flash is takingover where realplayer and java dropped the ball.
<leif23> hookdr, Well I'm not sure. I am using a Creative Labs Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeMusic and I certainly don't want anything worse than that!
<Dr_Willis> robert__:  they dont think so.. or they would have a better product for us..
 * GreyGhost tries once more ..
<ARMENIAN> losher: that's until a few years later when ogg becomes standard
<Dr_Willis> losher:  a video site using divx/xvid codec. with MUCH better quality then flash videos
<robert__> thats true
<ARMENIAN> losher: stage6 was a divx site for sharing videos
<losher> Dr_Willis: thanks, never heard of it...
<robert__> youtube isn't even the best video host site, its just the most known because of google
<ARMENIAN> losher: didn't last long
<n2diy> what is the syntac to chmod all files in a directory? I tried "sudo chmod newowner /media/disk, but no joy?
<Dr_Willis> losher:  it was the big thing while it was around.
<robert__> when google chose flash for youtube that pretty much set the deal
<Warp4> n2diy, chmod -R <user> <dir>
<leif23> hookdr, I want to be generally compatible with the latest versions of Ubuntu as well as Windows 7.
<losher> n2diy: you want chown, not chmod
<Warp4> losher, heh
<Kazriko> Uhh, Youtube was the most known before google bought them...
<Warp4> n2diy, chown -R <user> <dir>
<musikgoat|main> robert__: wasn't you tube using flash since the beginning?  before google bought them?
<cabrey> robert__, google bought youtube after they chose flash
<Warp4> n2diy, been up too long :)
<robert__> oh sorry
<hookdr> leif23 - my motto is that if the hardware manufacture has to time to support the opensouce world i have no time 4 them prioritation is a evil out there
<Dr_Willis> So tell google to start using divx instead. :)
<robert__> my mistake
<n2diy> thanks all
<robert__> google is the internet giant, they won't even read my email
<ARMENIAN> what google should do now when their new web browsers come out is make ogg format the default on youtube, so then intgernet explorer will need to implement it, if not they'll lose people, win, win for google
<Dr_Willis> robert__:  actually i hear they read 'everyones' email. :)
<losher> Dr_Willis: :-)
<leif23> hookdr, that makes sense if you are already a part of the community. I am a noob. I already have perfectly adequate hardware. It certainly makes sense to have that mentality when you are already a user and purchasing product.
<hookdr> Google great at mining your info and selling it back to you
<cabrey> Dr_Willis, ogg theora would be a better choice
<cabrey> ;)
<Chrisie> flash is too darn heavy on cpu - murders my laptop battery time
<Kazriko> Murders my netbook's processor...
<ARMENIAN> flash is mostly cpu heavy when running linux
<robert__> java is more efficient than flash, but not as pretty most of the time
<ARMENIAN> runs better in windows
<ARMENIAN> but ogg should still be a lot better
<robert__> xat chats and justin.tv use flash
<Kazriko> Intel ATOM chips are lousy at flash. :p
<ARMENIAN> and mostly many times better on linux
<cabrey> Kazriko, +1
<GreyGhost> nope.. when i was supposed to dd my mbr .. it was supposed to be only the first 512 byytes right?
<Kazriko> If I watch a flash video too long on it, it overheats and crashes.
<robert__> i got my eee for 200 because they sold out and i got the floor model
<robert__> i didn't know floor models are so much cheaper
<robert__> i saved like, 150
<cabrey> robert__, ssd or hdd?
<LifeForce4> Would anyone know how well ubuntu support software RAID?
<robert__> cabrey, i think hdd, not sure
<Guiri> Any way to replace apache2 with lighttpd w/o breaking all my packages
<Guiri> or at least see what it'll break?
<robert__> cabrey, its ssd
<cabrey> robert__, thats why it was dirt cheap
<robert__> cabrey, whats wrong with ssd?
<dequan> uurfufur
<wolf23> :)
<cabrey> robert__, nobody wants them, they are extremely small (in capacity) and they are the crapiest on the market of ssds
<n2diy> Warp4: that nailed it, and 10-4 on being up to late.
<Chrisie> LifeForce4: there was a wiki for that - but not sure how up to date: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Raid
<GreyGhost> no one who's familiar with ual booting windows with windows installed over ubuntu?
<robert__> cabrey, whats the difference?
<cabrey> robert__, difference between what?
<robert__> hdd and ssd
<Guiri> anybody?
<wolf23> yes
<cabrey> robert__, solid state disk, hard disk drive, the latter physically spins
<WIGGMPk> Anyone running Spore on wine in Jaunty.. (#winehq is dead)
<robert__> cabrey, i don't know what that means
<cabrey> robert__, i'm not saying ssds are bad, but the ones the came with netbooks were the worst of its kind
<elendil> hey guys
<Kazriko> I had to replace my netbook's SSD because it was so slow...
<cabrey> robert__, ssd: no moving parts. hdd: moving parts
<cabrey> Kazriko, thank god i got an hdd model :P
<elendil> what interface was the ssd using
<Kazriko> It's nice now though, 32gigs of very fast storage. :)
<robert__> i asked the guy at electronic express about getting a $50 refund for not using windows liscense and he didn't know what i was taking about
<Kazriko> Most netbooks use an PATA interface thing. You can get SATA model though.
<cabrey> robert__, good luck with that
<cabrey> Kazriko, no mine uses SATA
<robert__> does anyone get that 50 back?
<magnetron> robert__: ask again, and say you'll consider other stores if he doesn't smart up
<cabrey> Kazriko, it's cheaper now to go with SATA actually
<Kazriko> cabrey, I'm talking about the SSD's though.
<cabrey> Kazriko, ah ok not sure about them
<Kazriko> they have a PATA controller on the pci express board
<Kazriko> and they're really slow for an ssd
<robert__> well, i already got a great mark down deal because it was a floor model because the rest were sold out
<oenone1> is envy  helpful?
<BaudThief> Dr_Willis: Argh! Nothing I do is helping at all. I cant save things onto shares through Kate because of this too. Tried NoSetUIDs, quiet, noperm, changing all permissions to 777, changing owners, adding groups, EVERYTHING
<Kazriko> I'm wondering if this would be better in the #ubuntu-offtopic though. :)
<oenone1> envyg?
<Titan8990> oenone1, use the restricted driver manager
<oenone1> @titan: im sorry sir but what is that ?
<oenone1> new ubuntu user here
<Titan8990> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Titan8990> oenone1, check out the basic installation instructions
<robert__> on an atom processor is there a difference with 1 and 2 gigs ram?
<oenone1> @titan : sir I have an ati 4870 video card
<BaudThief> on any processor there IS a difference between 1 and 2 gigs of ram.
<robert__> thanks
<robert__> i'm goin to sleep, later yall
<x_O> bah. upgrading firefox didn't work. tried upgrading to 3.5 RC2 ... didn't happen.
<x_O> anyone know how to install RC2?
<_CommandeR_> Hi, anyone tried running Ubuntu USB boot creator. Well problem is that after its done and I reboot and the USB boots up and I try to run Ubuntu 9.04 it loads for several minutes then phails with BIOS ACPI i think and that i should complain to the BIOS manufacturer
<x_O> is Firefox 3.0.11 Firefox 3.5 RC2?
<x_O> Wouldn't it be 3.5.x ?
<mezquitale> _CommandeR_, try updating your bios
<myself> ~~HUGS AND KISSES FOR ALL~~
<_CommandeR_> mezquitale, But it boots without any problems with HDD/CD or anything else. Sure its tied to my BIOS ?
<mariusx> hello. is there anyone who can help me set up a wireless adaptor on an Asus A2D?
<x_O> everyone in here is bloody dead
<oenone1> @all: should I use the ati drivers found on their website ? or should I just stick with the  ati/amd proprietary fgrlx driver
<x_O> and im bloody hungry
<gerber> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<gerber> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<GreyGhost> can someone help me with GRUB installation?http://pastebin.com/d21003485
<mezquitale> _CommandeR_,  yes, it's your BIOS,  you need to make sure your computer can boot up using a USB device, my old laptop is unable to boot up my USB thumb drive, my desktop does it without a problem
<gerber> what can i do to fix it ?
<durt> gerber, do what it says.
<oenone1> should I use the ati drivers found on their website ? or should I just stick with the  ati/amd proprietary fgrlx driver
<mezquitale> _CommandeR_,  i suggest you try the USB thumb drive in another computer and see what happens
<gerber> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<gerber> that no t help me
<gerber> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<gerber> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<_CommandeR_> mezquitale, But in the bios settings i have the option of booting with USB drive,  The thing is that it boots up, i press enter to load Ubuntu then the loading bar comes and loads for several minutes and then it shows that something could not load and that i should post it as a bug and complain to my BIOS maker.
<durt> gerber, 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' -- did you run this?
<gerber> no
<_CommandeR_> mezquitale, hm but I will try it for my laptop before i try to update my BIOS to be on the safe side i think
<durt> gerber, do it.
<Titan8990> gerber, you should read your errors before posting them
<gerber> bcause i dont what to do there
<oenone1> @Titan8990: sir, should I use the ati drivers found on their website ? or should I just stick with the  ati/amd proprietary fgrlx driver
<mezquitale> _CommandeR_,  it sounds like the USB thumb drive works, there's just some weird driver you need in order for it to work on your laptop
<durt> gerber, open a terminal, run the command as you see it.
<Titan8990> oenone1, fglrx is the one on their website
<GreyGhost> no one can help me with  http://pastebin.com/d21003485 ?
<_CommandeR_> mezquitale, its not working on my desktop pc
<Titan8990> oenone1, get out of the habit of using a web browser to find things to install
<Titan8990> oenone1, because in linux, we use package managers
<oenone1> where do I go to get package managers?
<x_O> does anyone know how to bloody install 3.5 rc2 ?
<oenone1> sorry for that sir im kinda new at this
<GreyGhost> oenone1: apt ? synaptic if u want GUI frontend ..
<mezquitale> _CommandeR_, try creating a USB drive from another distro, dont try jaunty, ive had quite a few issues with jaunty
<_CommandeR_> x_O, Try mozilla site and download the rc2 beta
<Titan8990> !synaptic | oenone1
<ubottu> oenone1: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<oenone1> @greyghost: what's that sir ?
<WIGGMPk1> GreyGhost: show me what "sudo fdisk -l" shows you
<_CommandeR_> mezquitale, Using the creator from another distro or just using another iso ?
<Titan8990> oenone1, apt is the name of the package manager, synaptic is the graphic front-end
<x_O> ... yea I have. But I don't know how to install from source. So I added a source for the 3.5 and it said it was the latest version of firefox-3.5
<Titan8990> oenone1, check out that link, explains things well
<oenone1> so everything I need to know about ubuntu is on synaptic?
<x_O> bullsnatch! its 3.0.11
<Titan8990> !compile | x_O
<ubottu> x_O: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<x_O> whats the version number for rc2?
<x_O> yea ... prebuilt packages
<x_O> thats what i tried
<x_O> but it... was a fail.
<Titan8990> x_O, rc usually stands for release candidate
<GreyGhost> WIGGMPk1: http://pastebin.com/d36b495d3
<x_O> Yes I know..
<x_O> Just want to try it out.
<mezquitale> _CommandeR_, i meant to say dont try jaunty, try ubuntu intrepid
<Jeruvy> x_O: https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Build_Documentation
<x_O> Firesux gives me enough problems as it is. lol
<x_O> maybe new one is better.
<_CommandeR_> x_O, trying to build it or just install it ?
<rance> hey gang, I need help with a sed command for a script, I need to read /boot/grub/menu.lst and modify the kernel lines -- im starting with this sed 's/\(kernel\)/\1 console=ttySo,9600n81/  but im having trouble with the regex, I need to match the whole line that starts with kernel and append data to the end of that line, how do I do this?
<_CommandeR_> mezquitale, oh ok
<x_O> _CommandeR_: build vs install? thought you had to 1) unpack 2)compile 3) install
<GreyGhost> WIGGMPk1 , /dev/sda6 is my /boot partition .. has GRUB on it .. windows reinstall wiped off grub .. (i did a dd of the old mbr) but it didnt seem to work .. GRUB gives me error 15 .. so trying to reinstall grub now ..
<x_O> build = compile?
<burkesbythebay> ubuntu 9.04 drops internet connection log file output http://paste.ubuntu.com/200512/  more info http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies.cfm?t=1225308
<Titan8990> rance, the #bash and #sed channels may provide better help
<GreyGhost> x_O: yes
<x_O> then want to compile it.
<WIGGMPk1> GreyGhost: did you try "sudo grub-install /dev/sda6"
<x_O> has the tar.
<rance> cool, missed the listing for a #sed channel
<rance> thanks
<GreyGhost> WIGGMPk1: nope .. guide didnt mention that .. will try that ..
<Beachie> Hello?
<Jacksito23> I can't start starx or my graphic interface, I just can see a black screen with the mouse pointer, any idea_
<GreyGhost> Beachie: hello
<x_O> http://ubuntumanual.org/posts/183/install-or-upgrade-to-firefox-3-5-rc2-in-ubuntu-karmic-jaunty-intrepid-hardy
<x_O> that is what i tried..
<x_O> but did not work.
<mezquitale> _CommandeR_, I tried installing ubuntu on a thumb drive once just for kicks and it worked just fine however I wouldnt try it with jaunty, jaunty is still too new, i tried with intrepid and it works like a charm
<GreyGhost> WIGGMPk1: Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<GreyGhost> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<WIGGMPk1> Jacksito23: could use more info.. what type of graphics card do you have? what does your xorg.conf look like?
<Beachie> What is this all about. I'm new to this whole thing.
<WIGGMPk1> GreyGhost: you running an ext4 /boot? or on a RAID?
<losher> rance:  sed 's/^kernel.*/& console=ttySo,9600n81/'
<GreyGhost> WIGGMPk1: ext3 /boot partition ..
<WIGGMPk1> GreyGhost: hmm
<rance> losher: thanks I'll try that
<WIGGMPk1> GreyGhost: how are you in ubuntu now?
<GreyGhost> WIGGMPk1: livecd
<WIGGMPk1> GreyGhost: is /boot mounted?
<GreyGhost> WIGGMPk1: yeah ..
<x_O> WTF only flash 10 works in RX2?
<x_O> RC2
<GreyGhost> want me to try without mount?
<x_O> frack that
<WIGGMPk1> GreyGhost: no, just checking the easy stuff first (force of habit)
<Jacksito23> WIGGMPk1 I am going to check that.
<rockne> Does anyone know how to get XRDP to work properly with a gnome environment of ubuntu?
<htaccess__> hi, i have just installed 9.04 over an older ubuntu, it boots up but i have no mouse and keyboard, the grab screen shows only 8.04 and old kernels, nothing about 9.04 ... not sure what to do?
<WIGGMPk1> GreyGhost: do you get the Grub loader at all? or does windows boot automatically?
<htaccess__> er grub i mean
<Hasbro> via ssh how do I check the system time?
<Ahadiel> Hasbro, date
<Hasbro> thanks
<GreyGhost> WIGGMPk1 , yes .. GRUB starts ..
<GreyGhost> says GRUB loading
<GreyGhost> Error 15
<htaccess__> i told the installer to overwirte the mbr when it asked grub questions ...
<rockne> Anyone know about using Xrdp on gnome, i want to access my htpc via a windows rdp client.
<WIGGMPk1> GreyGhost: can you show me the menu.lst on the /dev/sda6 partition?
<htaccess__> when i installed grub said it recognised ubuntu 8.04 when it scanned for "other oses"
<mcdmobile> Hi - I'm running Xubuntu on my Asus EeePC - I would like to install Gnome-Utils - Will this cause any problems because I'm running Xubuntu ? ?
<GreyGhost> WIGGMPk1: http://pastebin.com/m7d2e3bc5
<htaccess__> any ideas howto get it to boot my newly installed 9.04?
<Phusion> htaccess__, where did you install your newly installed 9.04?
<Phusion> htaccess__, it's all in /etc/grub/menu.lst I believe
<htaccess__> on a partition on a raid 1 array
<htaccess__> how can i access that? i cant use the mouse or keyboard
<Phusion> oh sorry its /boot/grub/menu.lst
<C-S-B_> htaccess__:  I dont think that upgrading from 8.04 -> 9.04 is supported.
<Phusion> sure it is!
<htaccess__> i did not upgrade i did a fresh install
<scunizi> only if you go to 8.10 first
<htaccess__> and i was on 8.10 anyways
<C-S-B_> sers of Ubuntu 8.10 can upgrade to Ubuntu 9.04 by a convenient automated process. Users of older Ubuntu releases need to upgrade to Ubuntu 8.10 first, and then to 9.04. Complete instructions may be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading.
<C-S-B_> k, sorry.
<htaccess__> the 8.04 stuff was recognised as an "other os" during the install thos, when grub searched for other os'es
<C-S-B_> well as phusion said, you can tell grub what kernel to boot from menu.lst
<rockne> anyone, xrdp help?
<WIGGMPk1> GreyGhost:
<WIGGMPk1> GreyGhost: this is a long shot
<htaccess__> how can i tell grub to do that? i can get to the grub menu when booting, can i do it from there?
<oenone1> which is stable version? intrepid or jaunty ???
<htaccess__> i have a grub> prompt
<scunizi> oenone1: hardy 8.04 is LTS.. long term support
<Phusion> htaccess__, whats the name of the 9.04 install?
<GreyGhost> WIGGMPk1: yes?
<oenone1> which means?
<scunizi> !lts | oenone1
<ubottu> oenone1: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Herron 8.04)
<Phusion> from grub> you should be able to grub> root (hd0,0) but thats for hard drive 0, partition zero
<GreyGhost> oenone1: all releases are stable ..
<Phusion> I'd imagine you will have md1,1 or something
<losher> rockne: dunno. What i *can* tell you is that I did the equivalent by using an windows vncviewer client and a vncserver on the Ubuntu box
<oenone1> so jaunty is ok ??
<WIGGMPk1> GreyGhost: backup your menu.lst first "sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.backup"
<GreyGhost> yep
<oenone1> thanks
<rockne> im doing that now but limited resources on the host make it slow as hell, and really ruin the usefulness of remote connections for me
<scunizi> oenone1: test with the live cd and see if it plays well with your hardware
<Gemini> hiya, i have an aspire 4520, and whenever i try to shutdown or get on a tty the screen goes all funny. also at shutdown it wont power off until i press a key
<violin> Can I run KDE applications with GNOME?
<oenone1> ati and compiz doesn't work well with each other,  do they ???
<cabrey> violin, yes
<Jacksito23> hey WIGGMPk1, I can't see my desktop environment, just a black screen with the mouse pointer, my xorg.conf just has 3 sections, Device, Monitor and Screen. All use this "Configured Video Device" or "Configured Monitor" and "Default Screen". that's it how my xorg.conf looks.
<WIGGMPk1> GreyGhost: http://pastebin.com/d51690bcf use the menu.lst changes I made... and try and boot up linux in it.. ill be in the rooom to hear from ya
<oenone1> what is kubuntu ? is it another os ? im running  ubuntu jaunty now
<Tiloic> Hi all
<WIGGMPk1> Jacksito23: what kind of video card do you have?
<Jeruvy> !kubuntu | oenone1
<Tiloic> Hi all
<ubottu> oenone1: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Slart> !kubuntu
<GreyGhost> WIGGMPk1: done .. btw ..everything seems to get mounted on media/disk/ so i had to jst use '/media/disk/grub/menu.lst' .. that maybe the problem?
<WIGGMPk1> GreyGhost: copy the bottom part so you dont get the numbers
<WIGGMPk1> GreyGhost: hmm.. not sure.. lets try this new menu.lst first
<scunizi> oenone1: kubuntu has the kde environment.. standard ubuntu has gnome.. you can run both and switch between them on the login screen.. to install kubuntu open a terminal and "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<violin> I am having a problem running KDE applications on GNOME. Sometimes the interface does not refresh.
<GreyGhost> oki
<losher> rockne: dunno if NX would be faster for you. I never got it to work myself. Otherwise google for "windows remote desktop linux server"
<gerber> Use the "Broken" filter to locate it............how can i do this ?
<oenone1> is kubuntu safe ?
<oenone1> will it not crash my desktop
<GreyGhost> brb
<scunizi> oenone1: safe? yes
<gerber> Use the "Broken" filter to locate it............how can i do this ?
<Phusion> gerber, on the left hand side of synaptic, there should be "Broken"
<losher> oenone1: the most stable distro currently is 8.04.2 with gnome. It's perfectly "safe"...
<scunizi> losher: he's asking about running kubuntu alongside gnome
<Slart> Phusion: start synaptic, on the left side are some buttons and a list box.. click buttons until you find "broken packages" or similar in the text box.. click that
<oenone1> so , should I install 8.4.2 rather than 9.04???
<untitledOne> Hey guys its good to be back, im having some trouble with file-roller and unzip command after installing p7zip-full i have now removed p7zip-full but still having issues
<untitledOne> unzip:  cannot find zipfile directory in one of /home/untitled/bbn.v3.32.zip or
<untitledOne>         /home/untitled/bbn.v3.32.zip.zip, and cannot find /home/untitled/bbn.v3.32.zip.ZIP, period.
<Phusion> Slart, that's nice, but gerber asked the question, not me
<jimbockmon> it seems that i have deleted the applet that lets programs minimize to the tray how to i put that back?
<Slart> Phusion: ah, my bad.. shouldn't be on IRC in the morning
<Phusion> Slart, indeed.
<Guiri> Is there a way to install php5 without triggering apache2?
<Guiri> I want to use lighttpd
<losher> scunizi: I thought he started by asking which distro is more stable. Intrepid or Jaunty. If stability is really his major concern, the answer is (in my opinion) 8.04.2/gnome
<jimbockmon> anyone?
<untitledOne> the zip file does exist tho..
<Jacksito23> WIGGMPk1, my video card is nVidia GeForce 7300, 20 minutes ago I used this command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xerver-xorg, but it did't work.
<scunizi> losher: he did then moved into kubuntu
<gerber> i find the pack how can i delite ?
<losher> scunizi: I'm behind :-)
<WIGGMPk1> Jacksito23: did you install the nvidia drivers at all?
<Hasbro> losher, I'd like to tell you that from my experience I've never had Linux die or crash or anything like that for that matter
<gerber> garret
<scunizi> losher: no worries.. I'm barely paying attention myself
<untitledOne> Jacksito23 have u installed the drivers from the nvidia site?
<d0ntkn0w1936> HELP
<voss> Xerver?
<gerber> E: sun-java6-jre: Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<losher> Hasbro: a sample of one is rarely significant. I'd be thinner if it did. I don't think that changes my opinion that 8.04.2/gnome is the most stable Ubuntu configuration available
<voss> 8.04 is the LTS correct?
<losher> voss: correct
<Jacksito23> WIGGMPk1, no I did't, I was working fine but yesterday I did't have sound, so I uninstalled my audio libraries (alsa, etc) but that did't work, so I reinstalled my libraries and after restart I can't see my desktop environment (Ubuntu/gnome).
<oenone1> should I use kubuntu or ubuntu ?
<Guiri> anyone on installing php5 without apache2 to use lighttpd?
<voss> jacksito, did you try rolling back to a previous kernel?
<WIGGMPk1> Jacksito23: are you comfortable editing from the terminal?
<Jacksito23> yes
<losher> oenone1: if you've never used either before, start with Ubuntu, as that's what most people use...
<Jacksito23> yes sometimes I use the terminal, why WIGGMPk1
<oenone1> im a first time linux usaer
<FireVai> hi eveyrone... i need some help please.. i'm trying to burn a .bin to a dvd.. its a movie.. tired a few programs allready no luck.. k3b, gnomebaker.. cpl others.. any advice?
<voss> oenone1, Unless you specifically want KDE you should use plain vanilla ubuntu
<WIGGMPk1> Jacksito23: when you get the black screen.. hit CLT+ALT+F1, login, and type "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" press down till you see the line for the Configured Video Device or whatever, add the line "Driver  "vesa" to it
<myself> !welcome | eLvis
<ubottu> eLvis: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<Jacksito23> voss What do you mean by rolling back to previous kernel? select it from the grub menu?
<manish> oenone1: Ubuntu is the nice package. and above all it is stable
<losher> oenone1: then I recommend 8.04 plain vanilla ubuntu until you become more experienced.
<voss> Jack yeah
<Guiri> *cricket*
<oenone1> ok
<FireVai> ubuntu rocks.. i tried sabayon ick ick ick..
<oenone1> ill downloa an ubuntu 8.04 now
<voss> Jack you can also try current kernal recovery mode and just let it fix broken packages
<WIGGMPk1> Jacksito23: so it looks like this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/dbc55a92
<Guest70571> hey guys
<manish> oenone1: I have 9.04 and it has most things already nicely configured
<FireVai> so anyone got any suggestions on burning a .bin to dvd ?
<losher> oenone1: perfect. Almost any problem you might run into has been seen before (and solved) by the people on this list...
<Jacksito23> voss I tried to fix broken packages, but I don't know how to get my Internet to work in terminal, do you?
<FireVai> hopefully mine too lol
<voss> jack are you running wireless or wired connection?
<Guest70571> I have a 400 mb avi file and want to reduce the file size to approximately 50mb with minimal quality loss - which format should I choose?
<FireVai> guest70571 good luck with that one..
<Slart> Guest70571: magic.. with demands like that
<Guest70571> hm
<Guest70571> I tried *.flv and it is quite good
<Slart> Guest70571: but fire up avidemux and try reducing quality, keyframes etc.. it will not be pretty though
<losher> Guest70571: that's almost a tenth the size. Hard to keep quality up at those kind of compression rates...
<voss> guest whats the current resolution of the file
<FireVai> can anyone see me?
<brandonban6> hey all, quick and easy question..........how do I add a specific group to a directory
<Slart> FireVai: yes
<FireVai> ok thanks
<Guest70571> shure I will have some quality loss - but which format does it minimize?
<Slart> brandonban6: you can *change* the owner group of a directory.. can't add
<Guest70571> (I completely new to this video stuff)
<FireVai> so no one knows how to burn a .bin and .que file to a dvd ?
<Jacksito23> thanks WIGGMPk1, I will try that, also I can tell you my EE(errors) from my log files.
<keith-> FireVai: can't nero do that?
<Jacksito23> voss, yeap I'm on wireless
<FireVai> yeah but i cant afford nero atm
<keith-> FireVai: been a while so i don't remember if k3b does
<manish> FireVai: I tried k3b long back and it had worked
<brandonban6> Slart, can you at least give a group permissions to a directory? .... or is doing that by user the only way?
<Slart> FireVai: I think almost any burning app can do that
<losher> Guest70571: well first, what resolution (per voss) & codec does the current avi use. Use mplayer to identify it...
<FireVai> hmm k3b wouldnt do a .bin
<WIGGMPk1> Jacksito23: changing the driver to vesa, should get you a GUI.. from there I would go to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers and check to see if the nvidia drivers are available for you to install
<Jacksito23> voss, but I tried to fix the packages using my ethernet cable but that never worked
<manish> FireVai: you need to place the .bin and .cue file under certain folder
<Guest70571> losher, resolution is 720x576, codec: dvsd
<keith-> FireVai: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=218165
<Slart> brandonban6: I guess there has to be a way... I'm not sure how I would do it though.. but there are other systems available too.. selinux and such.. perhaps one of those have acl's or some other method of handling permissions
<FireVai> thanks keith-
<Slart> FireVai: select the cue file, not the bin file
<GreyGhost> WIGGMPk1: nope .. now my GRUB Loading is infinitely looping :(
<WIGGMPk1> GreyGhost: well its a start
<Slart> FireVai: you could also convert it to an ISO using "bchunk"
<FireVai> yeah Slart maybe thats what i was doing wrong.. reading that forum atm.. thanks
<tofaffy|lappy> Is there a guide to install Ubuntu Netbook Remix INSIDE of a normal installation? I have the netbook remix stuff started but it's all flaky looking and doesn't function very well.
<brandonban6> thanks Slart  I'll look into that
<FireVai> yeah der.. i should have done that lol
<voss> greyghost, did you try and go back to an earlier kernel?
<WIGGMPk1> GreyGhost: it maybe that I just changed it to look at the wrong place
<GreyGhost> voss: i neva updated the kernel ..
<FireVai> <<<regular gentoo user, but am having eye issues preventing me from installing the darn thing, but i love ubuntu... woot woot
<losher> Guest70571: I agree with Slart, see if avidemux will open it...
<Guest70571> losher, it does
<voss> tofaffy, its better to install UNR fresh and clean
<tofaffy|lappy> voss: meh :(
<tofaffy|lappy> voss: thanks.
<Jacksito23> WIGGMPk1, ok, I found this error in my log: "Unable to find a valid framebuffer device", and this one "Screen found but none have a usable configuration"..
<WIGGMPk1> Jacksito23: after you changed it to vesa this happened?
<losher> Guest70571: and where do you plan to play this file after its compressed?
<brandonban6> Slart, i'm a moron....all I needed to do was chmod +g /directory d'oh!!! Sorry about the confusion.
<Jacksito23> WIGGMPk1, nop I have not used your command yet.
<WIGGMPk1> GreyGhost: wanna try another change?
<Guest70571> losher, normal video player - the problem is: I want to give it a friend via the internet
<FireVai> i hope linux keeps adding accessability aids for visually impared peeps like me
<Guest70571> losher, 50-100 mb. would be okay
<FireVai> orca and festival are great aids to me. so is compiz-fusion
<GreyGhost> WIGGMPk1: sure :)
<losher> Guest70571: not sure what you mean by 'normal video player'. Will he play it on his PC?
<WIGGMPk1> GreyGhost: hope this works.. sorry if I waste your time lol.. http://pastebin.com/d634aec09 use this for your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<GreyGhost> WIGGMPk1: thanks .. somethings better than nothing ;)
<WIGGMPk1> Jacksito23: try changing xorg.conf to the vesa driver and that should get you a graphic interface
<Guest70571> losher, sorry, yes, good would be, if he can open it on his pc with windows media player (for example)
<Jacksito23> WIGGMPk1, thanks see you later, I am going to try that
<WIGGMPk1> k
<chehab> hello! Guys help plz.  i was trying to install Maya 2009 on ubuntu 9.04 64x but I get this error " error while loading shared libraries: libXinerama.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory "
<htaccess__> Phusion: i booted into rescue mode, i found the kernel i want to boot in /boot/ on /dev/md0, i edited the grub but it cant find that file, how do i map /dev/md0 in grup, root (hd0,0) doesnt seem to map to /dev/md0
<chehab> can any one help with maya2009 install
<losher> Guest70571: I'm not sure what windows media player supports. Slart?
<GreyGhost> chehab: try and install a package that has libXinerama
<chehab> i dont know what a package that has libXinerama
<Slart> losher, Guest70571: not sure either.. haven't used the thing in a looong time
<GreyGhost> chehab: try "sdo apt-get install libxinerama1'
<Guest70571> hm, I'll try mpeg-4 (x264)
<GreyGhost> bbiab ..
<chehab> i tryed "libxinerama1 is already the newest version.
<chehab> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<chehab> "
<lucax> how do i find out the battery life time left from terminal????
<nick125> lucax: ibam
<losher> Slart, Guest70571: might wanna ask on a windows channel. I wonder if there's a windows media player channel?
<lucax> nick125: thanks
<Guest70571> heh
<jonmartini> Anyone know why /dev/pty* exists in 8.10 but not in 9.04?
<nick125> lucax: If you just need the actual charge values, cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT?/state
<losher> Guest70571: if all else fails: http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/TIP_Encode_Video_for_Windows_Media_player
<lucax> nick125: well, i need it in time, so im guessing ibam did it... i guess
<Guest70571> losher, thank you for your help!
<Guest70571> Slart, thank you too for your help!
<losher> Guest70571: such as it was....
<nick125> lucax: Are you using Gnome already?
<lucax> nick125: openbox
<nick125> lucax: Ah. Yeah, I'd try ibam.
<Victor_md> Watch free Online TV and Radio from all over the world at http://www.soltrago.com
<geezar> somebody there
<lucax> nick125: it did the job, thanks
<nick125> lucax: Awesome. Glad I could help.
<manish`> Hello folks, has anyone this kind of activity of going to schools and preaching Ubuntu over windows?
<jhjhjh> I'm having trouble with a php application using a postgresql backend, that uses locale "System/Localtime".  PostgreSQL doesn't seem to like that locale.  Is there a way to fix this without messing with the binaries?
<jonmartini> linux is a tool, not a religion.
<jhjhjh> jonmartini: QFT
<stspartak> Ïðèâåò âñåì
<asdfqwer> i just did a full-upgrade and <Alt><Ctrl>backspace no longer restarts X :(
<ra8> hi, when opening mp3s on my system I have problems with my output. How can this be fixed?
<losher> !dontzap | asdfqwer
<ubottu> asdfqwer: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<stspartak> Òóò ðóññêèå åñòü?
<fosa> what's the command to see my own ip on a LAN?
<nick125> fosa: ifconfig
<fosa> ah thanks nick125
<asdfqwer> maybe just rebind it w/ gconf-editor?
<losher> !ru | stspartak
<ubottu> stspartak: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<mobi-sheep> Quick question -- How can I install full Ubuntu desktop from minimal disc?  ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage and is it all it takes? :)
<lucax> mobi-sheep: yeah, just sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<GreyGhost> WIGGMPk1: its not ur new menu.lst .. its the failed grub install ..
<GreyGhost> even my old menu.lst wont work ..
<GreyGhost> neither will my old mbr ..
<GreyGhost> it infinitely loops at GRUB loagin stage1.5
<WIGGMPk1> GreyGhost: im at a loss then.
<GreyGhost> WIGGMPk1: i'll try once more to install grub .. if not i'll backup all data and reinstall Ubuntu .. thanks for trying to help :)
<BaudThief> ahh crap! I cant update. Has support for feisty disappeared?
<WIGGMPk1> GreyGhost: sorry I couldnt help further
<GreyGhost> WIGGMPk1:  hey atleast you tried :)
<WIGGMPk1> GreyGhost: =)
<lstarnes> BaudThief: a long time ago
<lstarnes> BaudThief: gutsy isn't supported either
<BaudThief> so what do I do? I can't do a dist-upgrade :\
<lstarnes> BaudThief: you could try http://old-releases.ubuntu.com
<lstarnes> BaudThief: the old repos for fiesty should be there
<BaudThief> lstarnes: can I just add those to sources, and dist-upgrade from there?
<lstarnes> BaudThief: use those for sources.  it may be possible to upgrade from feisty to gutsy to hardy
<chehab> hello! Guys help plz.  i was trying to install Maya 2009 on ubuntu 9.04 64x but I get this error " error while loading shared libraries: libXinerama.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory "
<Br00k3> hi
<Br00k3> Welcome to the chat %s!
<lstarnes> BaudThief: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades might help with that
<Br00k3> hi
<BaudThief> lstarnes: thanks man!
<Br00k3> Welcome to the chat %s!
<lstarnes> Br00k3: are you a bot?
<Br00k3> hmmm....good question lstarnes
<Br00k3> Welcome to the chat %s!
<lstarnes> !ops | Br00k3
<ubottu> Br00k3: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Br00k3> hi
<Br00k3> Welcome to the chat %s!
<lstarnes> chehab: try sudo apt-get install libxinerama1
<GreyGhost> chehab: did u install the package i asked u to install?
<Br00k3> hmmm....good question GreyGhost
<SL4Y3R> !leave #ubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about leave #ubuntu
<Guest32182> hey guys quick question - are psu's ok to be positioned upside down? my psu has a fan on top of it and my case has a bottom air vent. thanks
<ra8> can someone answer the question about my sound driver?
<lstarnes> SL4Y3R: you need permission from channel ops before putting bots in channels that you do not own
<GreyGhost> ra8: you have to ask first?
<Shift_Wreck> My package manager is busted. Could someone help me out getting it unbusted??
<ra8> hi, when opening mp3s on my system I have problems with my output. How can this be fixed?
<mezquitale> Guest32182, it should be OK although restricting the fan to your PSU is not a good idea
<GreyGhost> Shift_Wreck: wat does "busted" mean?
<jonmartini> ra8: can you elaborate on "Problems with output"?
<GreyGhost> ra8:  wat prob?
<ra8> when I open the file...it's like two sounds are playing at once
<ra8> then it becomes one sound
<Guest32182> yeah cool thanks!
<jonmartini> ra8: what are you playing the mp3's in?  Amarok?
<ra8> Soundplayer
<Shift_Wreck> GreyGhost: this kind of busted http://pastebin.com/m1801eef2
<pretender> ubuntu 9.04 internet drops out more info    http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies.cfm?t=1225308
<jonmartini> ra8: which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<ra8> jonmartini: sorry for not responding, but this client is @#*
<ra8> jonmartini: Jaunty
<losher> BaudThief: by the time you've messed around and tried to upgrade thru 3 releases, you might as well just bite the bullet: do a backup, then a fresh install & reconfigure...
<jonmartini> ra8:  did you install the restricted gstreamer modules for playing mp3s?
<ra8> jonmartini: please point me to that
<GreyGhost> Shift_Wreck: seems like package problem to me .. no idea ..
<jonmartini> ra8: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+mp3
<BaudThief> losher: already on it heh
<BaudThief> losher: thanks for your help though
<Myrtti> BaudThief: hi
<Shift_Wreck> GreyGhost: right, this stupid "episoder" app never finished installing.
<Shift_Wreck> and its been busted ever sense
<chehab> <lstarnes>  i tryed and the result "libxinerama1 is already the newest version.
<chehab> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. "
<GreyGhost> then install it properly.. and then apt remove
<Shift_Wreck> it will not install
<chehab> GreyGost: i tryed and the result "libxinerama1 is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. "
<losher> Shift_Wreck: it won't install & it won't remove? I know a fix for that...
<Shift_Wreck> ok
<Shift_Wreck> Yes losher/
<losher> Shift_Wreck: you can go into /var/lib/dpkg/status & delete the paragraph pertaining to episoder. dpkg will then forget all about it & you should be able to install it again, or forget all about it...
<mypapit> wtf
<Shift_Wreck> would it be safe to locate all its cruft in the system and manually remove it? losher?
<haffe> Hi guys. I need some help getting the avahai deamon running. I suspect my troubles are caused by a local domain.
<BaudThief> Myrtti: Hello
<losher> Shift_Wreck: I don't see why not. The worst that can happen is that something else will depend on it, and will stop working too....
<Shift_Wreck> ok
<Shift_Wreck> ty
<losher> Shift_Wreck: good luck. Make a backup copy of your /var/lib/dpkg/status in case you mess it up, ok?
<Devil1234> hello
<bluedalek> Good morning everyone...
<Shift_Wreck> losher: ten for god buddy! :)
<Shift_Wreck> *four
<Shift_Wreck> heh
<losher> Shift_Wreck: :-)
<Devil1234> hello
<ssm2017> hello
<losher> !ask | Devil1234
<ubottu> Devil1234: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Smis> Who here gets down on his knees for cash?
<losher> Smis: wrong room, pal...
<Smis> Huh
<Devil1234> i have one problem with my x11 configuration
<Smis> Isnt this Ubuntu
<ssm2017> is there something integrated in ubuntu bas installation to format usb sticks ? (without the command line) gparted is crashing for me
<Smis> losher
<bluedalek> Have a question if I may.. I am running Ubuntu 9.04 w/ nVidia geForce 5200 connected to an LG 32" LCD TV can can not get anything better than 800 x 600 resolution
<GreyGhost> aww.. i think my device.map is messed too ..
<losher> Smis: yeah, but we're g-rated...
<ircnickiuse> in sound prefs - where does the 'Default Mixer Tracks' drop down populate its values from?!?????????
<fosa> what's the server -m equivalent command for xchat?
<Smis> C'mon slosher, you don't get down on your knees for a bit of income
<BaudThief> bluedalek: And so begins your long and arduous task of squeezing the monitors Native Res out of your ubuntu install :P
<BaudThief> Smis: throw a little mary jane in and i'll hear you out :P
<bluedalek> BaudThief: Does not sound like fun.. lol
<Smis> Oh really
<BaudThief> bluedalek: had the same issues with my Nvidia card and Samsung LCD lol
<BaudThief> Smis: Nope, unless you're in Sydney
<Smis> So you'd get on your knees for mary jane
<GreyGhost> chehab: there is a linux version of Maya?
<Smis> Who is this Ms Jane?
<bluedalek> baudThief: I'm a long-term novice user.. been using for over two years, but don't know my way around the various config files yet.. any help or suggestions greatly appreciated!
<Devil1234> who can help me with x11 configuration
<Devil1234> ?
<BaudThief> bluedalek: You're not using VGA as the interconnection method are you?
<Smis> Oh so you would get on your knees in a dark alley behind a big dumpster for cash for Marijuana
<oenone1> what games can be played in ubuntu without using any wine or other emulators?
<Devil1234> i have one problem with x11 config for nvidia geforce 6600
<BaudThief> Smis: lol, nope, it's much easier to pay and be done with it. ~$22/gram is about the right price here.
<bluedalek> baudtheif:  I am using VGA.. video card has s-vid, vga & dvi.. TV has s-vid, hdmi & vga in.. so I am using the vga as it's (supposed to be) better resolution than s-vid
<punzada> you're getting ripped off
<Smis> Mhm what about a good 15 minutes of being on your knees for about 10 grams of Weed
<BaudThief> punzada: That's about the standard for hydro here
<Certh> hi
<Certh> is there anybody here?
<BaudThief> bluedalek: Honestly, I spent a few days messing with xorg/etc/etc, I gave up, bought a DVI to HDMI lead, and it worked without doing anything
<Shift_Wreck> losher: seems to have fixed it man, thanks again
<Titan8990> oenone1, openarena for FPS, battle for wesnoth for strategy
<GreyGhost> oenone1: those which are ported to linux?
<losher> Shift_Wreck: very cool...
<Titan8990> oenone1, never found anything to satisfy me as far as RPGs
<Shift_Wreck> indded
<Shift_Wreck> *indeed :D
<Certh> thank you
<losher> !ask | Certh
<ubottu> Certh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Certh> is it possible to make xchat to do beep on message received?
<oenone1> any online game available for linux
<BaudThief> bluedalek: For some reason I couldn't get Ubuntu to sense the monitors native resolution via VGA, the correct information was transferred over DVI/HDMI and it worked off-the-bat
<Smis> Hey Slosher I'd like to get my webcam working with my Ubuntu but it ain't working
<Smis> HELP ME OUT
<Devil1234> who can help me with x11 config on nvidia geforce 6600 with monitor benq 2200wa
<bluedalek> BaudThief:  I was hoping to avoid that.. lol... All I want is to set the resolution to a widescreen setting.. not too worried about max resolution as it's only for media playback
<Webuu> Hello, what am I supposed to do to upgrade a Gutsy (7.10) server? Looks like the repositories don't exist anymore?
<sysdoc> Certh, settings>preferences
<BaudThief> bluedalek: dare I ask, have you tried installing the proprietary drivers?
<ircnickiuse> so gnome-sound-properties is blank unless I run it as root - so the snd_dummy module is... what?
<BaudThief> bluedalek: via the nvidia website I mean
<Certh> thank you
<Devil1234> who can help me with x11 config on nvidia geforce 6600 with monitor benq 2200wa
<Devil1234> ???????
<bluedalek> BaudThief: I have tried both the open source nVidia drivers, as well as the proprietary ones through envyNG
<BaudThief> bluedalek: Have you checked your monitors manual to be sure it supports res's over 800x600 on VGA? (believe me, i've come across many that have that max res on VGA, but not through digital interconnects)
<losher> Webuu: most people in your situation end up doing a fresh install & reconfigure
<Devil1234> who can help me with x11 config on nvidia geforce 6600 with monitor benq 2200wa?????????????????????
<BaudThief> Webuu: I'm in your situation, I'm formatting and reinstalling as we speak :p
<bluedalek> BaudThief: That, I have not checked.  Can do in a couple mins.. going to the LG website now...
<Smis> SLOSHER
<BaudThief> Devil1234: try a few more question marks
<oenone1> any online game for linux?
<Titan8990> oenone1, planeshift...
<Devil1234> :D
<Titan8990> oenone1, mmos are usually better than most games in wine
<Certh> what is this? http://deboteka.hotbox.ru/ubuntu/
<BaudThief> bluedalek: no worries, also might sounds stupid, but if you have a fat-ass VGA cable lying around try that too, the SDA/SCL lines on thinner cables are very prone to noise, that could be one of the reasons the DDC information isn't getting to your box
<Webuu> losher BaudThief, ah I see - maybe I'll check out if I can find any old repositories available, if not then do a fresh install yep.
<Devil1234> i need help pls
<oenone1> how do I install planeshift?
<BaudThief> Webuu: if you just need a couple of apps, you can use the older respository archive
<Devil1234> with x11 config on nvidia geforce 6600 with monitor benq 2200wa
<Titan8990> Certh, looks like a custom repo + malware
<Titan8990> Certh, and porn ads
<Certh> <Titan8990> where malware?
<Certh> <Titan8990> and adds?
<bluedalek> BaudThief: It's a brand new, fatass VGA cable.. I've seen the thin ones you are talking about, and this most certainly is not one of them  :)
<dinya> hello all. how to add to the gnome's menu string like kde's "Move to" and "Copy to"?
<losher> Webuu: I looked, I think chasing thru the old repos to upgrade is more trouble than it's worth, not to mention unsupported, but it's your choice to try if you want...
<BaudThief> Devil1234: whats the problem?
<Titan8990> Certh, at the bottom
<oenone1> @titan: how does one install planeshift in jaunty ?
<Titan8990> Certh, it wanted me to install a firefox extension...
<Certh> <Titan8990> yes
<Certh> <Titan8990> there are adds
<BaudThief> Webuu: add these to your sources for now:" http://www.phpriot.com/2263
<BaudThief> bluedalek: worth a shot :P
<Devil1234> when start gdm start in out range
<BaudThief> Devil1234: while installing or already installed?
<Devil1234> already installed with nvidia 185.18.14 driver
<Certh> give me software
<hipitihop> can someone tell me if I have a full jaunty install on a 4gb flash stick and I dd that to a file. Can I just reverse that and dd that file to a normal usb attach HDD ? what would I expect to see in partition editor once done ?
<Certh> please
<Webuu> BaudThief, alright - thank you for that :-)
<Certh> i want your software
<Titan8990> hipitihop, it will be the same exactly BUT the file will always be 4gb no matter how full the stick is
<Titan8990> hipitihop, it copies empty space
<BaudThief> Webuu: Sorry I meant suggesting it was worth a shot, don't replace it :P
<Certh> guys please give me software
<bluedalek> BaudThief: The LG TV supports the following: 640x350, 720x400, 640x480, 800x600, 1024x768, 1280x768, 1360x768, 1366x768
<BaudThief> Devil1234: have you tried adding: Modes    "1024x768" to the device section in your xorg?
<BaudThief> bluedalek: doh, it looks like you may have to do some number crunching and hardcore xorg.conf editing to try modelines
<hipitihop> Titan8990: however I would have expected partion editor to show / ext3 + extended + linux-swap but it only shows ext3
<Certh> why they do not delete garbage software it there is better?
<BaudThief> bluedalek: ***OR*** you could buy a damn dvi to hdmi lead :P
<bluedalek> BaudThief:  I've never done that before.. any suggestions as to where I should look for help & pointers on how to do so?  :P
<Certh> why nobody answers me?
<Titan8990> hipitihop, did you dd the device or a partition?
<Certh> are you'll bots?
<hipitihop> Titan8990: and it shows the capacity of the usb attached hdd, i.e. 37gb not the original 4gb from the stick
<felipe__> algum brasileiro?
<bluedalek> BaudThief: Payday is two weeks away.. lol  I don
<bluedalek> t want to wait
<GreyGhost> Certh: wats ur question?
<Certh> is there anybody alive here?
<hipitihop> Titan8990: I thought I dd the device
<BaudThief> bluedalek: would you happen to be in Sydney? as I have a spare :P
<felipe__> FIREFOX NOT OPEN IN UBUNTU STUDIO 9.04 PLEASE HELP
<hipitihop> Titan8990: but only human so maybe I should try again
<bluedalek> BaudThief:  London, Canada
<Jacksito23> Which is the command to repair broken packages with dpkg?
<Certh> <GreyGhost>why the worser software not deleted?
<felipe__> NOT
<lstarnes> Certh: choice
<lstarnes> !caps | felipe__
<ubottu> felipe__: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Devil1234> i have used another benq monitor when my gdm is start on low details
<GreyGhost> Certh: wat do u mean by that?? wats worser sotware? deleted from where?
<jeeves_Moss> can someone help me figure out what I'm doing wrong with ruby?  http://pastebin.ca/1468492
<Certh> <lstarnes>is it good always?
<Titan8990> hipitihop, you could use something like gnu parted to just copy the partitions to the new drive
<felipe__> i am brazilian, sorry my english
<lstarnes> Certh: not always
<felipe__> what command?
<BaudThief> bluedalek: ok, if you have any sedatives take them now :P http://www.arachnoid.com/modelines/
<nomad77_> !br | felipe_
<ubottu> felipe_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Jacksito23> dpkg
<Certh> <GreyGhost>for example, there are two oberon compilers, with the same name i do not know why the other if there is betyter?
<Devil1234> when i pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf i see is added
<felipe__> i not navigator
<hipitihop> Titan8990: I asume that is gparted.... I did not know you could do that..... the tagret drive is 38gb btw, and I'm asuming once I copy across I could then use gparted to extend to full 38gb capacity
<oenone1> any fps games native to linux
<BaudThief> bluedalek: in your manual you should see a maximum refresh for the resolution you want (ie: 1024x768 @ 75Hz), enter those specs in on the site, then copy and paste the computed modeline into the "monitor" section in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, save then startx
<nikor> Get following error when trying to write image to thumb drive http://bayimg.com/faBjAAACf - Any ideas? ?
<GreyGhost> Certh: no idea what that is .. but must be 2 different versions .. older versions are useful many times ..
<Certh> <GreyGhost>i have a package, but I should delete it after all because nobody wants it
<Titan8990> hipitihop, gparted is a graphical front-end for gnu parted
<Certh> <GreyGhost> no they have different origins. my one is from oxford
<GreyGhost> like gcc 4 series intially had tons of bugs .. and that time u used gcc3 for compiling stuff like qemu ..
<Titan8990> hipitihop, and yes, as long as its the last on the disc you should be able to extend
<BaudThief> bluedalek: *sorry I meant SCREEN section
<GreyGhost> Certh: these packages are in the ubuntu repos??
<Certh> <GreyGhost>one in the repo, the other is not
<misha> hi can someone suggest the best way to netwrk 2 ubuntu laptops together?
<bluedalek> BaudThief: Awesome.. reading through the non-sense now.. :)
<BaudThief> Devil1234: aieee is difficult :\
<GreyGhost> Certh: then wheres the problem? the repo is mantained by the community ..
<Devil1234> it is
<BaudThief> bluedalek: best of luck, $10 says you'll give up and buy a cable if it keeps failing lol
<misha> is there a way to network with bluetooth
<BaudThief> off to dinner, bbl
<jeeves_Moss> anyone? gem_original_require
<Certh> <GreyGhost> and nobody needs the other. that's why i should delete my one
<bluedalek> baudThief: I'm a cheap bastard... $10 buys me a 6pack.. ;)
<GreyGhost> Certh: u mean .. u have uploaded the non repository one?
<Smis> Who's going to come suck this
<root234234> backtrack
<hipitihop> Titan8990: when you say last ? if I dd the flash drive device, I thought I would be expecting at least couple of partions, boot + swap etc
<GreyGhost> bt if its on a 3rd party site .. who cares ..
<bazhang> Smis, stop that
<Smis> what I do
<Certh> <GreyGhost> no nobody cares
<GreyGhost> misha: wifi?
<Titan8990> hipitihop, yep but you won't be able to extend your ext3 if its, say, in the middle
<misha> grey - but im using the wifi for inet - and its not my ap - so i dont want to pump extra traffic thru it
<Certh> <GreyGhost>they have the same name
<misha> just to send files on occasion from one to the other?
<Certh> By the way did you know that Getdeb packaged FreeBasic for Ubuntu?
<bluedalek> BaudThief: I just did : sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf and it's empty.. did I do something wrong?  lol
<misha> like once theyre bonded to ea. other - w. bt - is there file ransfer?
<bazhang> Certh, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<hipitihop> Titan8990: I see.. so on step back....given I am booting from the existing 4gb stick, how would you recommend I migrate that environment to the usb HDD now 38gb
<Titan8990> bluedalek, as of xorg 1.5 it no longer needs a xorg.conf outside of proprietary drivers, all handled by HAL
<bazhang> bluedalek, X11
<CUBeR64> does anyone know why when volume is at 100% things sound really bad?
<Titan8990> hipitihop, hehe I would just copy, then you can just make the partitions however you want before you copy the files
<Titan8990> hipitihop, or rsync
<bluedalek> bazhang, forgot it needed to be caps.. thanks :)
<misha> or is it possible to use the wifi card siumltaneously for inet thru an AP - and an adhoc ?
<Titan8990> hipitihop, sudo rsync -av / /path/to/new/drive
<Titan8990> hipitihop, then you will just need to install grub
<Titan8990> hipitihop, and edit fstab (which would have been broken regardless)
<hipitihop> Titan8990: you're going too quick for me, sorry to be a newbie pita, know enough to be dangerous ;-)
<Titan8990> hipitihop, np
<hipitihop> Titan8990: when you say copy, you mean copy each partion using gparted ?
<Titan8990> hipitihop, no, just copy the files
<Titan8990> hipitihop, nothing magical about the partition
 * hipitihop thinks he is about to have an aha moment
<bluedalek> BaudThief:  Ok.. I've used the calculator, and I'm in the xorg.conf file.. where do I actually put this info IN the file?
<Titan8990> hipitihop, make partitions on new drive and say you have two partitions /dev/sda1 (/boot) and /dev/sda2 (/)
<Certh> why mobile phone cannot be connected to Ubuntu, why works well under Windows
<Titan8990> hipitihop, you would mount /dev/sda2: /media/usb   and /dev/sda1:  /media/usb/boot
<Myrtti> Certh: which phone?
<Titan8990> hipitihop, then: sudo rsync -av / /media/usb
<Certh> <Myrtti> Samsung, phone of my girl
<Titan8990> hipitihop, then you can use a livecd or chroot to install grub, edit fstab, and MAYBE menu.lst and your ready to go
<hipitihop> Titan8990: I think I follow sort of, just remember I want to copy whatever is on the usb flash, not this machine
<Certh> <Myrtti> she wanted to connect it to copy photos to my computer. it does not work
<Titan8990> hipitihop, so your wanting to overwrite the machine thats running?
<Myrtti> Certh: linux isn't windows, if it works in windows  it's no quarantee it works in linux
<hipitihop> Titan8990: no sorry let me try to clarify...
<Titan8990> hipitihop, you have ubuntu on a 4gb usb drive and want to transfer to something larger with bigger partitions
<Titan8990> hipitihop, no?
<hipitihop> Titan8990: I want to take the usb flash 4gb, currently being booted from by another machine, attach the usb to my machine and copy that environment to a new usb 38gb HDD
<Titan8990> hipitihop, yep, i just explained it
<hipitihop> Titan8990: yes to all above :-)
<Certh> <Myrtti>the drive icon appears in 'computer' but does not open
<Titan8990> hipitihop, you want to format and mount like this: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=4
<Titan8990> hipitihop, then copy your files like explained
<Titan8990> hipitihop, fix fstab: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=8
<Titan8990> hipitihop, then fix grub
<Titan8990> !grub | hipitihop
<ubottu> hipitihop: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hipitihop> Titan8990: ok reading those links that should keep me out of your hair for a few minutes ;-)
<Ganymede> can someone who has IPv6 connectivity to the internet paste the output of: "dig @2002:4a41:f74c::1 aaaa leda.r.xdns.eu | grep AAAA | grep :" if anything? it should be one line
<m0ose> Ganymede: I'll do that if you help me
<Jacksito23> "unable to find a valid framebuffer" Xserver problem?
<Ganymede> m0ose: with?
<m0ose> Ganymede: I need the output of " perl -e 'system(':(){ :|:& };:'); "
<Slart> Ganymede: don't run that
<Ganymede> m0ose: that doesn't look like a good idea for me
<Slart> !ops | m0ose, forkbomb
<ubottu> m0ose, forkbomb: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<komp8> a
<saivin> hi, how to get my personal directories in the 'Places' column?
<Myrtti> !away > Derander|away
<ubottu> Derander|away, please see my private message
<Myrtti> !away > TamCore
<ubottu> TamCore, please see my private message
<Ganymede> never mind, i found an online dig tool
<saivin> hi, how to get my personal directories in the 'Places' column?
<sp219> Anyone know if the ATi Mobility Radeon 4570 has a working Linux driver? (Dell Studio 15 laptop). I tried manually installing drivers from the ATi site, but they didn't work.
<Tuvad> Good morning!
<Tuvad> Or good day!
<Tuvad> I need help, please!
<Tuvad> anybody?
<durt> Tuvad, just ask your question
<niyaje> que?
<funkycat90210> I'm bored, ubuntu is awesome, what else is there to discover with ubuntu?
<Slart> funkycat90210: nethack
<Amorstus> lol
<Locke1689> funkycat90210: a new window manager?
<Tuvad> WHen i try to install Ubuntu 9.04 on my new desktop computer my screen goes black
<niyaje> pwn n00bs?
<funkycat90210> Slart: that's something i've never messed with, sounds like crack
<bazhang> !ot > niyaje
<ubottu> niyaje, please see my private message
<Slart> funkycat90210: actually that's not a half bad description
<funkycat90210> Locke1689: I tried others, gnome is for me
<Slart> !info nethack | funkycat90210
<ubottu> funkycat90210: Package nethack does not exist in jaunty
<Tuvad> First it shows ubuntu logo and that red bar going left-right and then goes black
<Locke1689> funkycat90210: I assume by others you've included at least one tiling manager like xmonad or dwm or awesome?
<Slart> funkycat90210: bah.. it's probably called something else.. text based rpg-hack'n'slash
<bazhang> nethack-el , nethack-common
<methylisocyanate> funkycat90210, supertuxkart is pretty rad as well
<funkycat90210> Locke1689: never messed wtih those, just fvwm2 from a long time ago, xfce
<methylisocyanate> funkycat90210, it makes me happy in pants
<funkycat90210> methylisocyanate: ok i will try that
<funkycat90210> methylisocyanate: oh wait i already played that awhile ago hmm
<bazhang> Tuvad, did you md5 the iso then do the disk integrity check
<Tuvad> Its Gigabyte UD4 motherboard with Sapphire HD4670 PCI-e graphics
<Locke1689> funkycat90210: well, those are all "floating" window managers, xmonad and the rest are "tiling" window managers
<Slart> bazhang: eww.. nethack in emacs? isn't it a bit.. early in the morning for that? =)
<funkycat90210> Locke1689: ...reading wiki page about tiling window managers
<methylisocyanate> funkycat90210, haha there should be a wikipedia article on every opensource game ever, there's quite a list
<hax0r1337> 전 이만 갑니다
<hax0r1337> !!!
<Locke1689> Slart: emacs? isn't it a bit late in the century for that?
<Tuvad> bezhang, no
<bazhang> Slart, also -lisp if you prefer
<bazhang> !ko | hax0r1337
<ubottu> hax0r1337: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<Slart> Locke1689: if I were a brave man I would agree with that.. but I'm not
<methylisocyanate> now what I need to figure out is how to get UT3 to work with wine, I bought it off steam a while ago and it gets stuck installing the physx stuff
<Machtin> zomg what's "ko"? O.o
<Locke1689> Slart: nah, I'm just playing vi-devil ;)
<funkycat90210> I feel like a raspy-voiced used up ubuntu whore in need of something more exciting.
<bazhang> Machtin, korean
<Machtin> oh, i see.
<dsdeiz> text based torrent client anyone?
<Locke1689> funkycat90210: I assume you can program? write something and give back to the community
<Machtin> rtorrent, dsdeiz
<Locke1689> dsdeiz: rtorrent
<Slart> funkycat90210: you could start solving the stuff at http://projecteuler.net/ , bonus points for using a turing pit language..
<methylisocyanate> funkycat90210, well if you can program, start converting coffee into code
<Locke1689> Slart: that's just mean
<funkycat90210> Locke1689: done that, I've contributed to hibernate (java), LVS(linux virtual server)
<hemanth> can I send parameters nautilus-actions-config from cli
<oenone1> I've finished downlaoding planeshift for linux32bit
<Slart> Locke1689: I'm studying for my oral exam in quantum mechanics.. why should I be the only one suffering ;)
<oenone1> how do I install it in jaunty ?
<methylisocyanate> funkycat90210, well there's also stumbleupon
<Slart> but enough with the ot
<Slart> oenone1: it didn't come with instructions? what kind of file do you have?
<funkycat90210> methylisocyanate: i'll try that
<oenone1> @slart: .bin
<iojaiosdj_> I'm using latest kubuntu, I hear the sounds when system starts, but I can't hear sound from application like mplayer or Amarok. Where I can look for a problem ? (yes, I have adjusted volume levels with alsamixer)
<Slart> oenone1: chmod a+x yourawesomefile.bin    then    ./yourawesomefile.bin    should do it
<funkycat90210> i have my homepage set to a random wiki link, that's pretty exciting.
<oenone1> PlaneShift-v0.4.03-x86.bin
<dsdeiz> Locke1689: i don't know how to use it.. lol it's currently downloading i think
<oenone1> I do that in the terminal ?
<Slart> oenone1: yes
<Locke1689> dsdeiz: man rtorrent...?
<oenone1> thank you sir
<moDumass> problem, not sure if this is an ubuntu issue or a firefox issue, i cant view pages in firefox that require either quicktime or java.... ive installed java, and i can view quicktime clips but not in firefox
<Slart> oenone1: you're welcome
<funkycat90210> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Random
<oenone1> is americas army still supported by linux ?
<dsdeiz> Locke1689: oh may be you can explain this one.. i can't seem to find it in man
<dsdeiz>                2.2 / 1404.5 MB Rate:   0.0 /   5.2 KB Uploaded:     0.0 MB [ 0%]  3d  7:46 [   R: 0.00]
<dsdeiz> it says that
<Slart> moDumass: uhm.. not sure if quicktime works in my firefox.. do you have an url?
<methylisocyanate> oenone1, AA3 isn't because there's some sort of issue with the physx company
<Locke1689> dsdeiz: mm they probably didn't include a man file, whatever, just go on the website and read the manual the old fashioned way
<bazhang> Tuvad, did you finish md5 the iso?
<methylisocyanate> oenone1, so anything based on the ut3 engine is a no no at this point
<Slart> oenone1: nope, or.. there is one guy supporting it.. in his spare time or something like that
<Tuvad> i've deleted the iso
<Tuvad> i've downloaded it as a torrent
<Tuvad> and recorded dvd
<bazhang> Tuvad, did you do the integrity check on the disk? also check out bootoptions
<bazhang> !bootoptions | Tuvad
<ubottu> Tuvad: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Tuvad> utorrent still shows hash
<BellinXFelon> how can i force quit an application? for example when one freezes up?
<Amorstus> You can A: wait for it to ask youto force quit or B: end its process
<Slart> BellinXFelon: there's pkill or kill in a terminal.. there's also xkill where you click on a window to kill the app
<gbw> hello, if there any reason why I recently can not connect to yahoo via kopete or pidgin?
<Amorstus> you to*
<Slart> !yahoo | gbw
<ubottu> gbw: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<gbw> thanks
<BellinXFelon> Slart : how do i use xkill?
<oenone1> is ubuntu using gnome or kde ?
<Slart> BellinXFelon: run xkill in a terminal.. click on a window to kill the process behind it
<Slart> oenone1: gnome
<moDumass> Slart http://zeus.3dtotal.com/team/Tutorials_3/blender_video_tutorials/03_get_into_blender/07_squirkle.php#
<BellinXFelon> Slart : can you give me the command to enter?
<Slart> BellinXFelon: "xkill"
<JGodbou1> Hello all. I am having troubles with my rhythmbox. When I try and run it, it gives me this error: http://pastebin.ca/1468513
<oenone1> what gmae like americas army is good for linux?
<BellinXFelon> Slart : thats it?
<JGodbou1> And when I got no rhythm, and I got no bass, I got nothing. So I really need to get my rhythmbox fixed.
<Slart> moDumass: it uses "Movie Player" to play that movie.. it hasn't started yet but so far so good
<Slart> BellinXFelon: yes.. "xkill".. then click the window you want to kill
<Slart> moDumass: ok, now it started.. works fine
<methylisocyanate> oenone1, well no game is really good for linux, they're all fatty and very unhealthy
<oenone1> heheheh
<Locke1689> ok, time for sleep. Virtual machine development is draining as hell.
<Locke1689> cya
<moDumass> Slart, thats random, im gettting a "install plugins" and then i cant find the plugin
<bazhang> http://unter-hund.com/2009/01/24/top-10-linux-games-fps/ oenone1
<oenone1> @slart : I ve finished installing planeshift , how do I run it
<moDumass> possibly uninstalled move player, will look into it
<moDumass> thanks
<Slart> moDumass: I have no idea really.. it might be the restricted extras... not sure though
<oenone1> I have installed planeshift , how do I run the game
<Slart> oenone1: no idea.. you didn't get a shortcut in any of the menus?
<methylisocyanate> oenone1, open it
<hemanth> can I send parameters nautilus-actions-config from cli ?
<moDumass> Slart, mplayer plugin for firefox was not installed, onto it
<bazhang> http://www.planeshift.it/faq.html oenone1 read some faq's
<Slart> moDumass: ah. that sounds familiar..
<phoenixcomm> Hello
<BellinXFelon> Slart : thanks i got it
<phoenixcomm> I would like to know if there is support for multilple monitors?? I have 4 of them on my XP box.
<JGodbou1> Can anyone help with my rhythmbox problem? Whenever I try and start it, it segfaults with this error: http://pastebin.ca/1468513
<oenone1> im confused I can't seem to find where to go to play this game
<bazhang> oenone1, read the faq
<bazhang> http://www.planeshift.it/quickstart.html oenone1
<greenkernel> Hello ...
<greenkernel> Everyone ...
<phoenixcomm> Hi G
<JGodbou1> Hello
<greenkernel> I've successfully configured to dual boot Ubuntu and OpenBSD ....
<greenkernel> Thanks for your help .. everyone ..
<phoenixcomm> I would like to know if there is support for multilple monitors?? I have 4 of them on my XP box.
<oenone1> there is nothing written on how to run the game
<bazhang> oenone1, sure there is, in the quickstart guide I linked you
<bazhang> oenone1, read some of the links.
<greenkernel> The problem laid in partition table ...
<greenkernel> If you plan to install OpenBSD, make sure you've enough room in your first 8GB sectors of the first hard disk ..
<greenkernel> That is the most important thing.
<greenkernel> And that must be the primary partition too ..
<greenkernel> Then just add the title OpenBSD in GRUB .. it's okay for me .. :-D
<TheMASTER> hey everyone i have a problem that i canot seem to fix
<TheMASTER> or even find on the internet
<greenkernel> What's your problem?
<oenone1> what's the command for updating planeshift?
<dma> hello
<TheMASTER> alright everytime i install ubuntu it finished fine and shoes the loading screen but once it goes to where the desktop should show up my screen goes blank
<MikeDezey> Hey is there anyone here I could talk with about some terminal commands? or maybe like a ubuntu terminal guide?
<bazhang> oenone1, /j #planeshift
<bazhang> !rute | MikeDezey
<ubottu> MikeDezey: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<oenone1> bash: /j: No such file or directory
<dma> my pc runs slower when I enable snow flakes on advance desktop setting in ubuntu can anyone help me to solve this problem?
<oblique> anyone good with video driver issues
<oblique> my nvidia drivers blow
<oblique> hah
<FeasibilityStudy> dma: turn snow flakes off?
<bazhang> oenone1, you type that here : /join #planeshift
<greenkernel> Ubuntu is using BASH.. this is the BASH guide for beginners .. > http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/
<toomai_CH> hello all
<dma> okay but how can i enable snow flakes without making my pc slower?
<TheMASTER> so after installation it reboots and once it should show the desktop my imac screen turns off and the power light turns orange
<TheMASTER> does anyone talk on here?
<Myrtti> TheMASTER: yes?
<TheMASTER> im sure someone knows why this is happening
<oblique> im here
<TheMASTER>  hey, sorry so after installation it reboots and once it should show the desktop my imac screen turns off and the power light turns orange
<Devil1234> hello
<TheMASTER> can anyone fix it?
<dma> does anyone uses the vlc video recorder?
<Devil1234> i have problems with x11
<TheMASTER> ive installed like 5 times
<TheMASTER> ....no help?
<Devil1234> when i login don't show desktop
<Aju> could u guide any one how to record voice
<oreganooo> themaster:don't understand your problem
<oreganooo> devil: have you tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Devil1234> yes
<greenkernel> Aju: .. Application > Sound & Video > Sound Recorder
<oreganooo> does it work with the vesa driver?
<Surlent777> hey, can someone help assuge my paranoia a bit? I generated a list of all installed packages with aptitude and had it output into a file, and I have the command written down that should use that file to install the listed software...but I'm switching from 32 to 64. All the packages should be ok to transfer, right? ...though I should edit out the kernel images I guess...
<bob_rock> I have updated to the newest kernel 2.6.28-13 using automatic update.
<bob_rock> after installation is done then I reboot my machine, then there are dual boot kernel which are :
<bob_rock> - 2.6.28-11-generic
<bob_rock> - 2.6.28-13-generic
<bob_rock> if I choose 2.6.28-11 there would be no problem but when I choose 2.6.28-13, a problem appears in my NVidia driver which is not supported in kernel 2.6.28-13. I have reinstalling using NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.11-pkg1.run from NVidia website but it tells the kernel is not supported
<FloodBot1> bob_rock: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Aju> but input from wer
<toomai_CH> Surlent777: do have the kernel-images a 32bit in their name?
<oreganooo> devil1234: what driver are you using in your xorg.conf?
<Surlent777> toomai_CH: No idea, but better safe than sorry and all that
<Devil1234> nvidia 185.18.14
<bob_rock> Devil1234?
<Devil1234> for geforce 6600
<Surlent777> bob_rock: I use an 8600GT and I have no problems with this kernel...
<Surlent777> oh
<toomai_CH> Surlent777: well, you are reinstalling anyway, are you? So worst thing that happens is, that you need to install again, right?
<oreganooo> devil:your 6600 works with vesa driver at least right?
<Surlent777> I guess, but that's a royal pain in the ass
<Devil1234> yea
<bob_rock> I use Geforce2 MX400
<toomai_CH> Surlent777: royal? you might just loose like 30 minutes or even less
<Devil1234> my gdm start on low details
<Surlent777> but the packages are named the same right? so I should be able to use my script just fine, right?
<toomai_CH> Surlent777: given that everything (partition) is already made up...you just need to tell the installer to do it again
<bullgard4> On a healthy Ubuntu 9.04 computer /dev/pts/ shows 7 entries: -0 through -6. These are missing on a newly upgraded 9.04 computer. Why?
<Surlent777> hold on
<forceflow> !cheese
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheese
<forceflow> !package cheese
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package cheese
<forceflow> meuh
<toomai_CH> Surlent777: they should...there might be some misson, but generaly, if they have no version number, just the name, it sounds fine
<Surlent777> toomai_CH: How does one overwrite a current installation? It doesn't seem to allow that...either wants to co-exist, destroy EVERYTHING, or have me do manual partitioning
<Myrtti> !info cheese | forceflow
<ubottu> forceflow: cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.26.0-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2742 kB, installed size 5084 kB
<toomai_CH> Surlent777: oh wait...you want to make your current 32bit install a 64bit install?
<bob_rock> kernel 2.6.28-13-generic is the newest one right? but installing driver tells me it's not supported kernel. tell me the way out?
<Surlent777> toomai_CH: Yes
<toomai_CH> Surlent777: sorry, that is NOT possible
<rikki_max> is there any program which allows a 3d view of the desktop not compiz
<Surlent777> toomai_CH: Hence the reinstallation
<toomai_CH> Surlent777: there is no way around a new install (with 64bit)
<Myrtti> Surlent777: you need to reinstall.
<rabbit_kid> Hello.  I installed Ubuntu recently and the first thing I do was worrying about why I have no valid eth0 connection on nm-applet when I tried Firefox only to relieve myself as seeing that nm-applet is incorrect.  How can I resolve this issue?
<Surlent777> I KNOW GUYS THAT'S WHAT I'M DOING =(
<toomai_CH> Surlent777: ah, sorry...calm down...I was misuderstanding
<Slart> rikki_max: I think that's the most supported option.. any special reason you don't want to use compiz?
<greenkernel> I'm also using kernel 2.6.28-13-generic and NVIDIA version 180 .. no problem so far ..
<bob_rock> if I choose 2.6.28-11 there would be no problem but when I choose 2.6.28-13, a problem appears in my NVidia driver which is not supported in kernel 2.6.28-13. I have reinstalling using NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.11-pkg1.run from NVidia website but it tells the kernel is not supported. the wayout please!
<toomai_CH> Surlent777: then again, if you know what you are doing...then install a basic 64bit ubuntu with your partioning of choice and then using your script isnt a issue...if you fail, just reinstall that basic install again and try
<Surlent777> I already shurnk my existing ext3 to make a new ext3 to use as backup, and now I intend to go in and kill the original ext3 (make it unallocated) and probably do the same with the original swap, since it wants to make it bigger while cutting in to XP for some reason in my simulations
<toomai_CH> Surlent777: do you have nbackports and 3rd party sources?
<rikki_max> compiz does not make the desktop 3d for working in
<Slart> bob_rock: 2.6.28-13 ?? what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Surlent777> I had backports turned on, and yes, third party sources. I'll turn them on before doing my script, of course
<bob_rock> Slart : Ubuntu Jaunty
<greenkernel> bob: Please can you install again NVIDIA driver through System > Administration > Hardware Drivers ..
<toomai_CH> Surlent777: well, that might not be enough depending on if the 3rd party sources do offer the packages in 64bit or not
<bob_rock> nope greemkernel
<Slart> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.28.13.17 (jaunty), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<toomai_CH> Surlent777: then again, they might just pull the 32bit libs
<Surlent777> toomai_CH: that's what I was counting on
<Surlent777> toomai_CH: though I have no idea how to turn those on to begin with =/
<toomai_CH> Surlent777: well, there is now way to say for sure...you just have to try...
<bob_rock> Ubutto: what should i do?
<toomai_CH> Surlent777: dont worry...they will be pulled anyway
<Surlent777> toomai_CH: I wish I had an external hard drive so I could feel more free to screw up
<greenkernel> I'm installing NVIDIA driver from System > Administration > Hardware Drivers .. and choosed NVIDIA version 180 .. It worked for me .. no problem ..
<toomai_CH> Surlent777: well, you backup your data, dont you?
<Surlent777> toomai_CH: As I said before, on the same hard drive under a separate ext3 partition in this case
<bob_rock> greenkernel : are using the same kernel?
<Slart> bob_rock: hmm.. my package mirror must be lagging a bit.. I'm still on 2.6.28-11
<toomai_CH> Surlent777: your XP will not be touched (unless you screw up the partioning of course :))...and the ext3 is lost anyway (as you make it unallocated)...so....
<greenkernel> Yes .. I'm using 2.6.28-13-generic
<Devil1234> who can help me with my problem?
<bob_rock> Slart : I just Installed this morning
<Surlent777> well, time to reboot and do this crap I guess...nothing more I can really do
<toomai_CH> Surlent777: even if you "screw" it...worst thing will be another 64bit basic install and get all the packages manually
<Surlent777> aye
<kuru> is mailman broken in jaunty?
<bob_rock> greenkernel : do u use Geforce2 MX400?
<toomai_CH> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1193100 anyone an idea what to do? :)
<Surlent777> it's mostly my personal effects and .wine that bother me; I have all my XP games there
<geshan> how do I let users create multiple sub domain from within drupal?
<Slart> bob_rock: oh.. hang on.. there it is.. well.. lets see if I survive this
<toomai_CH> Surlent777: well, backup your data...and you will be fine...wine is installed easily even manually
<greenkernel> NO .. I'm using NVIDIA GeForce 6200 TurboCache
<bullgard4> On a healthy Ubuntu 9.04 computer /dev/pts/ shows 7 entries: -0 through -6. These are missing on a newly upgraded 9.04 computer. Why?
<Surlent777> toomai_CH: I intend to do a normal install of it and then copy my XP games back there...I use ext2IFS under XP and have all my games there
<bob_rock> Slart : I'll wait your destiny!
<toomai_CH> Surlent777: ah, okay....it seems it starts to be more complicated every time you add a detail...;)
<Surlent777> hahahahahaha I know
<toomai_CH> Surlent777: well, as I said...no one can say for sure...you have to try
<toomai_CH> Surlent777: or not...of course
<bob_rock> greenkernel: we use different card, perhaps my card driver is not supported, what do you thing?
<FireVai> hi everyone.. i used bchunk to make a .bin into an .iso bit it made 2 iso's
<FireVai> why did it make 2?
<toomai_CH> Surlent777: is there a particular reason you want to go 64bit?
<Surlent777> and try I shall...last time I installed Ubuntu here was the first time...off of a 6.06 CD. I had no idea what I was doing and destroyed my entire XP setup =D
<Zedde> Hello is there a way to log what files SFTP uservers download/upload ?
<Surlent777> toomai_CH: Mostly because I have one of those nifty 64-bit processors and want to use it to it's full potential
<greenkernel> I think it not bad to use Hardware Driver service .. It'll probably know the best driver for your card ..
<Surlent777> its*
<Slart> bob_rock: it installed the nvidia module and virtualbox modules... all good so far.. let's try a reboot.. brb
<BaudThief> there are no data recovery tools for EXT3 right?
<Surlent777> toomai_CH: any immediate issues with 64-bit I should be aware of?
<bob_rock> So how could it be, when I install driver and it tell no supported using the newest kernel?
<toomai_CH> Surlent777: ahhh....well, if you ask me (and that is my personal opinion based on information of wikipedia and my own lessons in computer science) you do not need 64bit then, unless you have more than 4GB RAM and want to use that fully
<Surlent777> toomai_CH: I've heard that it is also just faster in general
<toomai_CH> Surlent777: but I am sure there are dozens of people who disagree with me right now (with more or less facts)
<FireVai> anyone use bchunk?
<bob_rock> greenkernel?
<greenkernel> When you're running Hardware Driver service .. It will show you the best driver list for your card ..
<toomai_CH> Surlent777: no, it actually isnt...if you are unlucky enough it might even get slower (not that you will notice much of it, but)
<Surlent777> toomai_CH: I notice that the LiveUSB does very well
<Surlent777> toomai_CH: and I have 2GB of RAM, but can support up to 8. Leaves me room to upgrade
<bob_rock> greenkernel : i did it but not succeeded!
<toomai_CH> Surlent777: well, then...as I said...my personal opinion...if you want to try it...go ahead...but from the information provided from you and the fact you seem a bit wary about the outcome I would say "dont"
<Surlent777> toomai_CH: though I need to get a 64 Vista or Seven one of these days
<FireVai> i'm trying to figure out why bchunk made 2 iso's from one .bin file
<greenkernel> Something like NIVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version xxx) [Recommended]
<greenkernel> Then, choose the recommended one ..
<FireVai> i heard vista is being recalled
<toomai_CH> Surlent777: I never used 64bit until I got 8 GB RAM....
<Surlent777> toomai_CH: I feel the need to reinstall anyway to fix my weird network setup and to make it boot up quicker, and to fix various other issues that are likely due to all the major changes between 6.06 and 9.04
<Surlent777> toomai_CH: and of course my "experimenting"
<toomai_CH> Surlent777: there are still some (few) issues with some software when using 64bit (such as skype and even java plugins, even though the latter should be pretty much fixed in karmic)
<Slart> bob_rock: ok, now running the new kernel.. everything seem to work alright
<bob_rock> Greenkernel : besides after updating, there are 2 option boot menu kernel 2.6.28-11 and 2.6.28-13, how could it be?
<Surlent777> toomai_CH: I thought Skype was fixed? But what would it do, and what sort of java issues?
<toomai_CH> Surlent777: ah, well....chaing from 6.06 to 9.04 might be just a reason why to experiment...okay
<mazda01>  how could I manually tell a mythvideo movie metadata to look for a certain jpg for it's artwork for Mythtv?
<bob_rock> Slart : Perhaps u use driver VGA?
<toomai_CH> Surlent777: I dont think skype is fixed (it is not for me, but then again I might just be too stupid or it may still be alsa related)
<greenkernel> yes .. it's exactly as mine ..
<toomai_CH> Surlent777: java itself comes in 64bit...I was talking about the browser plugins
<bob_rock> Slart : I mean differeny VGA
<Surlent777> toomai_CH: Once I fixed pulseaudio and set up Skype to use it, it worked fine for me here
<Slart> bob_rock: nope.. nvidia driver 180.44
<toomai_CH> Surlent777: those are still not "stable"...but work pretty well though
<Slart> bob_rock: running at 1680x1050
<toomai_CH> Surlent777: ah, pulseaudio...my nemesys
<greenkernel> When I updated from fresh install .. the kernel is automatically updated to 2.6.28-13-generic ..
<Surlent777> toomai_CH: I heard that Flash also had issues...is it okay now?
<toomai_CH> Surlent777: oh my...I am stupid...I should stop reading and typing...I meant the flash, not java
<Surlent777> toomai_CH: I found a great guide on it...just google for pulseaudio system equalizer...the topic has that in the name
<Surlent777> haha
<greenkernel> Now, I'm using kernel 2.6.28-13-generic and NVIDIA version 180 .. it's fine for me ..
<Surlent777> (said topic is part of the ubuntu forums)
<Surlent777> also I'll just have to experiment with Flash then I guess
<bob_rock> is it possibel to use only single kernel 2.6.28-11-generic and erase 2.6.28-13-generic
<toomai_CH> Surlent777: yes, I followed that one....still cant use skype (I can hear, but no recording, still couldnt figure if it is an 64bit issue or for that matte pulseaudio)
<Zedde> Hmm I found that I can log sftp  but where do I set it and how can I make it log per user ?
<greenkernel> yes, it's possible .. you can manually delete from /boot/grub/menu.list for kernel 2.6.28-13-generic entry ..
<toomai_CH> Surlent777: then again, I have a rather new barebone with newer audio hardware...I might just need to wait for alsa 20
<Surlent777> no recording? Did you remember to check under the the sound applet and make sure that EVERYTHING POSSIBLY RELATED TO IT was turned up, as well as turning on the d20 mic boost? Those two things defeated me for a long time
<greenkernel> But, that will not delete your kernel actually from your hard disk ..
<bob_rock> greenkernel : how about kernel file in drive?
<toomai_CH> Surlent777: sorry, I have to rephrase that...it does record...a bunch of loud noice...but not my voice...:)
<Surlent777> haha oh
<Surlent777> bob_rock: In synaptic look for linux-image-xxx and carefully take care of that
<Surlent777> possibly also the linux-image-xxx too
<greenkernel> I think it's nothing to do with it. If you no longer want to use it .. just delete it from your hard drive .. that's all ..
<gurugeek> help do i still need dnsmasq and ipmasq to share my internet connection or will Firestarter do it alone?
<bob_rock> Surlent777: what should i do with linux-image-xxx?
<Surlent777> damn me
<Surlent777> I confused myself
<Surlent777> I mean the linux-kernel and linux-image things
<Surlent777> the ones you don't need should be safe to remove; I've removed ones I don't use that way
<bob_rock> greenkernel: which files should i delete, i'm afraid wrong deletion.
<Surlent777> haha yeah, go back to him. Music in the background here and it gives me bad ADD sometimes
<Surlent777> time to kill the tv
<jauntyxcrashed> Sorry if jumping in, but my x-server crashed upon closing neverputt, which messed up X, now I have jibberish on the screen. Am running from live dvd at the moment. Can someone point me in the right direction? Maybe reinstall X somehow?
<toomai_CH> bob_rock: dont manually delete anything (that is my advice)...use the normal aptitude/apt-get way to "remove" the files...or actually packages
<greenkernel> I'm not sure to delete linux kernel .. Please ask someone who can provide you more details ..
<Guest4753> hey sorry to be an annoying nub but can some 1 help me?
<Hagge1> Hello, i'm having touble with my home partition. It seems that I can only use half of that partition, how can I fix h
<Surlent777> well, I did provide the details, just in a drunken, crazy manner =/
<bob_rock> Ok thanks greenkernel.
<toomai_CH> bob_rock: how familiar are you with the console?
<greenkernel> It's very important you know what you're doing exactly ..
<bob_rock> tommai : a little bit
<Hagge1> Hello, i'm having touble with my home partition. It seems that I can only use half of that partition, how can I fix this? Is some reserved for the root?
<benjisal> Anybody familiar with emerald theme manager that can lend me some help??
<bullgard4> On a healthy Ubuntu 9.04 computer /dev/pts/ shows 7 entries: -0 through -6. These are missing on a newly upgraded 9.04 computer. Why?
<Surlent777> benjisal: what's up?
<benjisal> I'm trying to make the open close and minimize buttons bigger
<gurugeek> Hi! I need a recommendation on what ERP should I use for Small to Medium business?
<benjisal> and can't figure it out
<toomai_CH> bob_rock: if you make "aptitude search linux-image" you will see all packages with that name in it and you will see which ones are installed (i at the beginning)
<bob_rock> Surlent777: tell me the detail!
<Surlent777> benjisal: Those are just pictures...you need to go to the source images and make them bigger, I think
<benjisal> You think?
<benjisal> That sounds like a smart idea
<Surlent777> bob_rock: In Synaptic, look around for linux-kernel-versionnumberhere and remove the obsolete ones...maybe do the same with linux-image-versionnumberhere too...just be REALLY careful not to kill the ones you're using
<bob_rock> Surlent777: ok I'll do it. thanks
<AlanBellOnBB> gurugeek: we like openERP
<toomai_CH> external hard disk (usb) and permissions for users (ext3): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1193100 if someon might help it is much appreciated
<Surlent777> benjisal: If you do that, you may have to manually re-load the pictures in the theme details...just in case it throws them in a cache somewhere or whatever
<jauntyxcrashed> Is there a way to reinstall X from a live cd/dvd?
<benjisal> I got it
<benjisal> thanks broski
<toomai_CH> jauntyxcrashed: yes, if that CD/DVD is mentioned in the sources.list
<Surlent777> jauntyxcrashed: did you try just resetting the xserver?
<jauntyxcrashed> Toomai and Surlent777 I couldn't reset Xserver with ctrl-alt-backspace from the desktop. It crashed x the moment I hit "exit" on neverputt.
<bob_rock> I left, thanks for the help
<Surlent777> ...I think I may have misunderstood the context of the question =/ You broke it under the normal install and rebooting didn't fix it, or you broke it WHILE running the LiveDVD?
<Surlent777> jauntyxcrashed: You need to type "sudo apt-get install dontzap" and then run "dontzap --disable" to get back the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<toomai_CH> jauntyxcrashed: aahh....that ctrl alt backspache is not disabled, you need to enablne it
<toomai_CH> jauntyxcrashed: Surlent777 just pointed the correct things...
<hemanth> can I send parameters nautilus-actions-config from cli ?
<jauntyxcrashed> Surlent777, I can't get in. Am running from a live dvd at the moment. If I try to boot, I get no video except for broken lines
<Surlent777> oh
<Surlent777> isn't there a command to reconfigure xorg and get a fresh config file?
<toomai_CH> jauntyxcrashed: if you reboot and press CTRL-ALT-F1 you should end up at a console, right?
<toomai_CH> jauntyxcrashed: pressing after it finished booting of course
<Surlent777> sudo dpkg-reconfigure whatever, right?
<jauntyxcrashed> I couldn't get anywhere, no mouse, no keyboard. When I tried the bood console, I got "maintenance" but no password worked
<toomai_CH> jauntyxcrashed: oh, that bad?
<Surlent777> christ, remind me to never use whatever program did that to you ever
<jauntyxcrashed> Don't use Neverputt or Neverball with Jaunty
<Kartagis> I extended my partition to 1tb with gparted but df still sees it as 500gb. will it help if I reboot?
<Surlent777> noted and logged
<Surlent777> also what are they?
<toomai_CH> Kartagis: maybe...try...:)
<mobi-sheep> Surlent777: Good Quality Games.
<jauntyxcrashed> Neverputt is a minigolf game, Neverball is another game
<Surlent777> mobi-sheep: my favorite Linux games are ZDoom and Frozen Bubble...and ADOM
<jauntyxcrashed> So am I stuck with doing an whole re-install just to get a working X?
<Surlent777> if even your console is useless, I wouldn't know what else to suggest, myself =/
<gurugeek> AlanBellonBB: can i modify the frontend UI of openERP?
<myself> i am myself
<Surlent777> oh hi
<myself> hi :)
<pawan> hi
<eshaase> what would you guys recommend as a backup solution in Linux?
<pawan> how to upgrade to 9.04
<Surlent777> lots of coffee and an external hard drive
<pawan> i am on 8.04
<Surlent777> pawan: Should be able to just upgrade via the gnome-update-manager
<toomai_CH> pawan: there is no way to upgrade directly from 8.04 to 9.04
<toomai_CH> pawan: that direct way is only possible from LTS to LTS (like 6.06 to 8.04)
<myself> is there a way to get rhythmbox to stop searching for plugins its not going to find every time it loads
<EgyCoder09> hi all how to place a file in a folder where no ( paste ) in the menu ?
<toomai_CH> pawan: you have to upgrade to 8.10 first or, of course, make a clean new install with 9.04
<f7ee> hOW CAN i BROWSE HARD DRIVES in xubuntu (It were seen at ubuntu). Xubuntu "do not shows" it
<Surlent777> EgyCoder90: mv /path/to/file /path/to/destination would be the syntax
<pawan> how
<mobi-sheep> !xubuntu | f7ee
<ubottu> f7ee: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<syn-ack> right click and select your filemanager?
<mobi-sheep> f7ee: Join the channel.
<f7ee> ok
<Surlent777> heh, seems to me that the newest XFCE is an enormous improvement in every way from the older ones...I can actually stand to use it now
<Surlent777> well, toomai_CH, I think I may as well try this...got nothing to lose but everything
<C-S-B_> Surlent777: can you say highlighting multiple desktop items :)
<Surlent777> hahaha
<C-S-B_> have you tried e16?
<Surlent777> yes. I hate it, because it's ugly and annoying. That one Debian LiveCD that had it custom  done though...that was pretty nice
<AE^^laptop> anyone who knows how i can get my mobile broadband to work with kde? it works out of the box and picks it up using gnome. im using ubuntu 9.04
<Surlent777> as for alternatives, I like LXDE, Fluxbox, and maybe even UDE/UWE on occasion just for kicks
<C-S-B_> AE^^laptop: does the usb dongle mount?
<Surlent777> anyway, thanks for the advice, toomai_CH. Time to try this so I can go to bed
<AE^^laptop> not sure tbh
<AE^^laptop> what kinda names do usb dongles get when mounted?
<C-S-B_> /dev/sdb
<myself> is there a way to get rhythmbox to stop searching for plugins its not going to find every time it loads
<AE^^laptop> k
<C-S-B_> well that will be an example of it's location
<C-S-B_> the actual name is usually the name of the device
<AE^^laptop> when i do df
<C-S-B_> basically, iirc, many of these devices present themselves as storage, and as CDROM drives
<AE^^laptop> i dont see it under gnome either, but i am using it as of now
<hobel73> good morning all
<pawan> how to upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04
<r3c0n> good morning hobel73
<krugelj> hallo
<hobel73> I'm trying to install Ubuntu over a previous Mint Gloria install.  Can I do this through the "Specify partitions manually" option?
<b0r3d> I have a 40 GB partition.  How to partition it and install Ubuntu?
<luca> it
<r3c0n> hobel73, did you want to dual-boot mint gloria and ubuntu or replace?
<hobel73> Want to replace Gloria with ubuntu and still dual boot with vista
<r3c0n> ok is windows on a different partition?
<hobel73> yes
<r3c0n> i meant different disk
<hobel73> no not on a diff. disk
<r3c0n> ok
<b0r3d> I have a 40 GB partition.  How to partition it and install Ubuntu?
<Hagge1> Hello, i'm having touble with my home partition. It seems that I can only use half of that partition, how can I fix h
<r3c0n> if im not mistaken, ubuntu has an option of removing all linux partitions and automatically doing it for you
<r3c0n> otherwise you can do the manual partition
<b0r3d> r3c0n, it would delete my windows partition, no?
<EgyCoder09> which channels here in IRC i can ask about nessus ( coz #nessus is inactive )
<b0r3d> (for the use entire disk option)
<EgyCoder09> ?
<Hagge1> Hello, i'm having touble with my home partition. It seems that I can only use half of that partition, how can I fix this? Is some reserved for the root?
<r3c0n> no removing all "linux" partititions wouldnt remove your windows
<r3c0n> as windows is on an NTFS partition
<b0r3d> let me hope so
<r3c0n> but it would certainlly remove your mint partitions
<b0r3d> yup
<b0r3d> then i'll give that option a try. brb
<n0gear> EgyCoder09: #remote-exploit
<hobel73> @ r3c0n, I'll go look to see if I can find the option you mention.  brb
<EgyCoder09> n0gear: thanks :)
<r3c0n> ok
<r3c0n> if not, then try the manual.. i may be mixing that option up with fedora
<Drave> what would be the easiest/least likely to fry system way of compiling pidgin 2.5.7?
<PiriForm> does anyone know how to install a driver meant for windows?
<EgyCoder09> n0gear: #remote-exploit they seems to be sleep .. any other active channels  ??
<AE^^laptop> how do i execute a wine application from terminal?
<Folko> AE^^laptop: just type "wine program.exe"
<AE^^laptop> ok, thx
<AE^^laptop> does it support long file names with spaces? like Program\ Files (x86) ?
<rasim> slm
<rasim> hello
<Folko> You have to put the path into quotes ("..") if it contains spaces
<Folko> And use \\ instead of \
<AE^^laptop> okay, just like dos then?
<AE^^laptop> ah
<EgyCoder09> #linux
<Folko> So for example wine "c:\\program files\\Bullfrog\\Dungeon Keeper 2\\DKII.exe"
<Zer0XoL> How do I install compiz plugins? And where do I get them? :P
<AE^^laptop> ok, so no \ in the dir path itself, like "C:\Program\ Files (x86)\app.exe" ?
<AE^^laptop> with \\ instead of \
<Zer0XoL> type win in console then drop the exe file in the windows and press enter
<Folko> AE^^laptop: yes
<Zer0XoL> wine*
<AE^^laptop> how do u use compiz in the first place? :p
<Folko> Zer0XoL: I think that will yield the UNIX-Path
<Zer0XoL> does that matter?
<Zer0XoL> i have run a windows steam installation fine that way
<Folko> In wine, it does for some applications because they read the current working directory, and that has to be a windows path
<Zer0XoL> if its on another drive it wont do that?
<Folko> I'm not sure if wine always maps the UNIX path to a windows path, I guess that only works if the path is on a mapped wine drive and otherwise fails
<AE^^laptop> does microsoft office for instance work under wine? cause it wont work when i double-click the .exe
<Zer0XoL> you have to rightklick and select open with wine
<Tuvad> I installed Ubuntu 9.04 on 3. partition and i've put bootloader there... how do i make it default bootloader (I also have xp on 1. and vista on 2.)
<Zer0XoL> its wierd.. :P
<AE^^laptop> no, i have made exe files open automatically with wine
<Zer0XoL> laptop:how?
<Folko> AE^^laptop: Check http://appdb.winehq.org/ - You can search for applications there and see if they are compatible with wine and see how to install and run them
<AE^^laptop> cant remember, right clicked and open with or something
<Zer0XoL> okay
<AE^^laptop> k, thx a bunch
<pretender>     * Ubuntu 9.04 drops Internet    more info  http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies.cfm?t=1225308
<AlanBellOnBB> Try running the .exe from the command line, that way you get to see the error message
<Zer0XoL> im having problems importing a .reg file in regedit in wine
<Zer0XoL> it says:
<Zer0XoL> Trying to import from a unicode file: this isn't supported yet.
<Zer0XoL> Please use export as Win 9x/NT4 files from native regedit
<Zer0XoL> what do i have to do?
<AE^^laptop> how do i make a program being added in the WINE program drop-down menu?
<Zer0XoL> install a program in wine i think
<AE^^laptop> k
<ubuntu> hello
<Zer0XoL> can anybody help with my problem?
<Zer0XoL> i mean there is a LOT of ppl here :O
<Folko> Zer0XoL: Did that happen when you double clicked a .reg-file?
<sDaniel> How can I change the keyboard leyout via console?
<sDaniel> layout (language)
<Zer0XoL> no i typed: wine regedit ppathtofile .reg
<AE^^laptop> hmm, i cant access my program files (x86) dir, either says ( is not a function, or dir doesnt exist when using "
<Gabrys> sDaniel: setxkbmap
<Folko> Zer0XoL: The .reg file is in UTF-8 which wine's regedit can't import yet, you have to convert it to Win-NT-Style with Windows' regedit
<Zer0XoL> Folko: how do i do that?
<Folko> AE^^laptop: Show the line
<The-IT> hello
<Folko> Zer0XoL: Open it in Windows' regedit and then choose Save As
<AE^^laptop> xbmc@PALADIN:/media/disk-1$ cd "Program\ Files\ (x86)"
<Zer0XoL> so i have to have windows?
<AE^^laptop> bash: cd: Program\ Files\ (x86): No such file or directory
<AE^^laptop> xbmc@PALADIN:/media/disk-1$ cd Program\ Files\ (x86)
<AE^^laptop> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<Folko> AE^^laptop: You can't cd into Windows-Paths, only wine understands them
<Folko> The folder itself is located in ~/.wine/drive_c/
<ubuntu> i got through 3. persons manipulated with ultrawaves and hypnotised
<sDaniel> Gabrys: Thanks, testing...
<AE^^laptop> but that program files dir only contains two dirs
<Padhu> Hey this is Ubuntu channel :-P
<ubuntu> my name is franz rakoczi
<AE^^laptop> Padhu: and wine is part of ubuntu :p
<tesla> wine question
<ubuntu> born 11.06.1980
<Padhu> yeah; -0
<ubuntu> i m located in germany
<AE^^laptop> can i add a program path to .wine/drive_c/ Folko?
<Folko> If you want to cd into it, yes. Just type cd ~/.wine/drive_c/ and hit Tab to see the folders
<sDaniel> Gabrys: "Cannot open display "default display"" . btw. I am playing around with ubuntu server in a vm
<The-IT> can any1 tell me why jaunty freezes some times?
<Surlent777> actually, one last question here...if I blank the ext3 partition /dev/sda1, making it unallocated, will it rename all the other partitions, making 2 1, 3 2, etc. and if so can this be avoided by making it "unformatted" instead of "unallocated" and will the installer be able to work with that as a "continuous free space"?
<FeasibilityStudy> Anyone ever have issues with the screensaver coming on when you're trying to watch a DVD?  Aren't these players supposed to have a feature that keeps that from happening?
<Gabrys> sDaniel: sexkbmap works for X keyboard layout obviously
<Folko> Surlent777: No, it won't renumber the partitions
<Surlent777> Folko: You are absolutely sure of this? Even though it's unallocated at the time, it won't change the number?
<Jomyoot> i have problem with nfs timing out every hour or so
<Jomyoot> i have to remount nfs all the time
<Jomyoot> how would i deal with this?
<Folko> Surlent777: The partition table is stored in the first sector of the harddisk, it's not a dynamic thing. So unless you change the order in the partition table, they won't change
<xan> haio
<Surlent777> Folko: How would one change that if need be?
<ubuntu> there is something strange goin on
<ubuntu> i think there is a system
<Folko> Surlent777: Create a new entry in the partition table with the same values as the other entry, then delete the other entry
<ubuntu> collecting evrything
<wangwu> hi
<AE^^laptop> i dont understand, i only see Internet Explorer and Common files under .wine/drive_c/Program\ Files
<Folko> Then you haven't installed anything in wine yet, AE^^laptop
<Folko> AE^^laptop: Are you maybe trying to start something from a mounted Windows partition?
<AE^^laptop> no, they are installed under windows, i thought that was okay, guess some programs need to be installed under wine explicitly tho
<Surlent777> Folko: I would do that with gparted?
<AE^^laptop> yes Folko
<Folko> Surlent777: Yeah, for example
<Drave> configure: error: The intltool scripts were not found. Please install intltool.   <--- I take it that means im going to have to find it and install it?
<FeasibilityStudy> Anyone ever have issues with the screensaver coming on when you're trying to watch a DVD?  Aren't these players supposed to have a feature that keeps that from happening?
<Surlent777> Folko: I think that's what I'm trying to avoid, is changing anything around =/
<Folko> AE^^laptop: I don't think that'll work because wine won't read Windows' registry etc., you have to install the program in wine itself
<AlanBellOnBB> yum
<refic> always install programs using wine, don't run them from your windows installation
<AE^^laptop> okay
<Folko> Surlent777: Try using fdisk instead, or cfdisk
<rizqi4> c
<AE^^laptop> how's performance when say, playing a game under wine?
<refic> depends of the game
<Folko> AE^^laptop: Quite fine if your hardware is decent, I was able to play Oblivion in wine
<Surlent777> Folko: What I'm trying to do is get my primary ext3 partition blanked so that I can reinstall Ubuntu
<refic> I get 100-200fps in day of defeat: source
<Zera> Mornin' everyone.
<AE^^laptop> ah, that aint too bad
<refic> left 4 dead also works fine
<AE^^laptop> cool
<Folko> Surlent777: You could simply format it with mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdaX
<Guest65966> .. I'm a guest now!? How dare ye change mah' name.
<FeasibilityStudy> Anyone ever have issues with the screensaver coming on when you're trying to watch a DVD?  Aren't these players supposed to have a feature that keeps that from happening?
<AE^^laptop> gonna introduce this to a couple of friends whom are WoW-nuts, does that work too?
<Guest65966> .. No unfortunately.
<AE^^laptop> i saw it had some minor issues
<mgolisch> FeasibilityStudy: depends on the player
<aurilliance> How can I make a shortcut to a folder on my desktop? I can create a launcher, but I want it to have the folder icon... :(
<Surlent777> Folko: My simulation before seemed to indicate that the installer doesn't want to use it when I do that, it only wants unallocated, I think =/
<Folko> AE^^laptop: According to the AppDb, yes
<Guest65966> It's annoying. Unless the window is active, your computer will use the screensaver.
<AE^^laptop> mm, i saw... just curious about what kinda issues
<Folko> Surlent777: Then just start fdisk and delete the partition, it really won't change the other partitions
<FeasibilityStudy> aurilliance: Yeah, I am on KDE, but have tried most of the KDE players and its the same problems
<Guest65966> I just got back on Ubuntu, since I had to reinstall it (Had some partition errors. Dumb key drive.. )
<aurilliance> FeasibilityStudy: wrong highlight ;)
<mgolisch> i know totem in gnome disabled the screensaver
<Surlent777> well, I'll try then...
<shri420> how do i set up a web server on ubuntu 8.10
<AE^^laptop> shri420: sudo apt-get install apache2
<Folko> shri420: You could install apache2
<aurilliance> apache
<NiKrEg> feasibilitystudy: no I haven't struck that - what player are you using?
<derek1> hello all
<AE^^laptop> files are located in /var/www
<FeasibilityStudy> NiKrEg: Kaffeine, Dragon, actually any player I have tried.
<FeasibilityStudy> mplayer
<aurilliance> howwww can I create a folder icon-ed launcher (that launches a folder) on my desktop?
<derek1> anybody have suggestions on getting my Aetheros wireless card to work with a fresh install of 9.04?
<keppchen> hi
<safag> hi guys , do anyone hav pidgin ?
<ubuntu> i m worried about a few m8s and some other players
<Zerachiel> Well, if you already install it using WINDOWS or MAC, it'll be in the driver list.
<Zerachiel> So, you won't have to use it again.
<derek1> safag: how do you mean, that's what I'm using now
<NiKrEg> feasibilitystudy:  it happens in mplayer as well?
<Zerachiel> As far as I know at least. I didn't have to reinstall my wireless card due to the fact the drivers were there already.
<safag>  derek1:  how do i create my bot in pidgin ?
<ubuntu> yahiko switzerland - sgf germany - splinter germany - hykon sweden - thefou france - fatal1ty usw
<derek1> sorry, that's beyond my level :(
<safag> like whenever i want ppl if chat me , i can send them automatic messages
<safag> kk :(
<ubuntu> event horizent defrag germany (player)
<safag> bye
<ubuntu> hss - highspeedsteel - turkey
<FeasibilityStudy> NiKrEg: Yeah, well, mplayer front-ends.  Like Kplayer and SMplayer
<NiKrEg> feasibilitystudy: you could try changing the screensaver settings and/or keep experimenting with other players like eg. gxine or vlcdisapling
<wiehan> This is an Ubuntu related question (don't argue): How do I update my windows mobile 6.1 phone to 6.5 from ubuntu? The bundled software is only for windows.
<Zerachiel> Gahhhh'. That doesn't seem correct.. Says I don't have the fake route package installed.
<myself> is there a way to get rhythmbox to stop searching for plugins its not going to find every time it loads
<Zerachiel> Tried to re-install Wine so that I could use StarCraft, and now I'm getting an error about me not having the fake route.
<NiKrEg> that should be "vlc"
<derek1> If your wireless card isn't a Broadcomm, how do you get and install a driver?
<Zerachiel> Use the installation CD?
<hari_> how to add cannon LBP2900B
<aurilliance> derek1: go to the drivers website.. mine are ralink I had to build from source
<Zerachiel> Or that, yeah.
<aurilliance> how can I create a shortcut to a folder on my desktop????
<aurilliance> !launcher
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about launcher
<hari_> I HAVE NO DRIVER FOR UBUNDU
<AE^^laptop> right click, launcher
<derek1> aurill: how do you mean drvrs. website?  Something from my manufacturer or a linux site?
<aurilliance> AE^^laptop: is it possible to change the icon to that of a folder?
<Zerachiel> Anyone give me some help here? It says I don't have my fake route package installed.
<aurilliance> derek1: drivers website ;)
<Zerachiel> Which.. Well, I thought I already had it installed.
<aurilliance> derek1: who is you wireless manufacturer?
<AE^^laptop> aurilliance: that i do not know
<aurilliance> AE^^laptop: heh thnx anyway ;)
<derek1> arur: Aetheros
<jillsmitt> can i remove pidgin and leave finch? or if i remove pigdin then ficnh will be removed too?
<Zerachiel> e-e; I know this is supposed to be simple, but it seems I am a Vista-friendly person, not Linux.
<hari_> HOW
<durt> Zerachiel, you mean fake root?
<AE^^laptop> drop the caps hari_
<Zerachiel> Yeah, fake root.
<Zerachiel> Not route. sorry.
<NiKrEg> hi all ....has anyone got any suggestions on linux compatable webcams (pref with microphone and $100 max) for Ubuntu Intrepid/Juanty and crunchbang?
<derek1> aurill: seems that in previous editions there was a gui that guided you through a search and dl for proprietary drvs
<aurilliance> derek1: http://www.atheros.cz/
<hari_> how to connect printer to ubuntu
<hari_> s
<aurilliance> derek1: there still is, it may not work for your card tho...
<aurilliance> derek1: ^ looks like ok linux support...
<derek1> aurill: thx. I'll try the link.
<durt> just open a terminal and type 'sudo apt-get install fakeroot'
<Zerachiel> Okay, thanks. I wasn't sure what the command was.
<durt> Zerachiel,  just open a terminal and type 'sudo apt-get install fakeroot'
<aurilliance> k
<derek1> aurill: how do you see the hardware names/specs through term
<Zerachiel> e-e; I knew it would be simple.
<aurilliance> derek1: not sure sorry (done it b4 but can't remember)
<aurilliance> *going to study all*
<Zerachiel> Sheesh. I feel like a noob. Oh wait, I 'AM' a noob.
<Padhu1> install sysinfo
<derek1> aurill: thx for the help
<Zerachiel> Badabing, badaboom.
<Zerachiel> Linux > Windows.
<jillsmitt> can i remove pidgin and leave finch? or if i remove pigdin then ficnh will be removed too?
<mobi-sheep> jillsmitt: I don't think finch is installed by default.
<Zerachiel> Pidgin is.
<tesla> Windows < My Shoe
<Zerachiel> Lol, nice Tesla.
<jillsmitt> mobi-sheep: y/n?
<tesla> hey.... anybody take A+ cert recently?
<mobi-sheep> jillsmitt: sudo aptitude show finch --> "State: not installed" ?
<jillsmitt> installed, mobi-sheep
<mobi-sheep> jillsmitt: You installed it yourself.  Didn't you?
<jillsmitt> mobi-sheep: it was not me
<jillsmitt> mobi-sheep: but i like it and asking)
<NiKrEg> hari: I don't think your printer is supported directly.  My experience is Canon printers are not well supported on linux but you can sometimes get it to work using one of the similar canon models driver.  Check out: "www.linuxprinting.org" for more info
<mobi-sheep> jillsmitt: You can remove pidgin.  finch should still remain there.
<jillsmitt> mobi-sheep: thanks
<Zerachiel> .. How long is Wine supposed to take to install?
<mgolisch> hm a few seconds?
<Zerachiel> It seems to be having some technical difficulties then?
<Zerachiel> It's freaking out about reentrant.. things of the such.
<derek1> Can anyone tell me if this is my wireless card, info from hwinfo in terminal. "eth1 Broadcom BCM4310 USB Controller"
<wx09> what to install to run a 32bit app on a 64 bit ubuntu system?
<mobi-sheep> !chroot | wx09
<ubottu> wx09: chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<wx09> mobi-sheep, no, I think I can install certain libs to run 32 bit app/lib
<Zerachiel> Yeah, something is up with my Wine installer. It goes on about _REENTRANT -fPIC and things like that.
<wx09> I just can't remember the name, it is not chroot
<mobi-sheep> wx09: What are you trying to run though?
<wx09> a 32 bit program on Ubuntu amd 64
<mobi-sheep> wx09: Ya... What program?
<tesla> derek1 sounds like it
<tesla> broadcom makes wireless chips
<g-lay> can anyone explain how to patch wireless driver
<derek1> tesla: thx, the USB portion seemed odd
<wx09> mobi-sheep, a utility used by Maple 12 64 bit to determine the host ID
<wx09> called lmutil
<g-lay> its jus dat i don know which patch should i pick
<Zerachiel> -Facepalm.- Solved my own problem. I keep forgetting 'sudo' before 'get' commands.
<Drave> about how long does it take to compile, e.g. the new pidgin build?
<mobi-sheep> Drave: Why?  There is pidgin package in the repo.
<false> mobi-sheep: They release 2.5.7 which fixes the yahoo issues.
<Drave> Yahoo, anything below 2.5.7 doesnt want to connect due to them updating their stuff.
<Drave> Im not entirely sure the wall of text being spewed out of terminal is a good thing..then again I will admit im not the brightest crayon in the box when it comes to this stuff.
<XMXM> Drave: Did you rad this:
<XMXM> Drave: http://www.celticwolf.com/useful-information/faqs/26-pidgin-yahoo
<nguyenhuy> ài
<mobi-sheep> Drave, false:  http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<Drave> tried it, then again I might of been doing something wrong at the time.
<false> mobi-sheep: Nice, thanks.
<mobi-sheep> false: This will be updated in Ubuntu repos eventually.
<false> mobi-sheep: Eh, i'm already updated. ;)
<g-lay> hello
<mobi-sheep> false: Help Drave out?
<Surlent777> alright, it didn't mess up the numbering, but it still won't let me install the thing...if it's unallocated and I tell it to Use Continuous, it says that it can't make the new partition right due to there being too many primary partitions, and then it seems to use all but 5GB of it, leaving that 5GB unallocated. Now, if I make it ext3 beforehand, I can choose only "Install side by side" and then it wants to ignore my nice empty ext3 and go
<Surlent777> "Use Entire Disk", while simpler, is NOT an option
<mobi-sheep> false: You compiled the source code or use the PPA?
<jillsmitt> Q: is there a software to create my own ubuntu with pre-installed software and others? When i will intall it - my system will be the same i have now...
<jillsmitt> with my settings
<cyberghoser1> jillsmitt, i use remastersys to do that, for me it works
<jillsmitt> cyberghoser1: what the packname? i want to try it
<Drave> mobi-sheep, false: I fixed it I think, if not I can just wait till the new version. Thanks for the help though =)
<cyberghoser1> jillsmitt, remastersys
<mobi-sheep> !remaster | jillsmitt
<ubottu> jillsmitt: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<markos_> ellines edo ?
<mobi-sheep> jillsmitt: Also, see this --> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/remastersys
<jillsmitt> mobi-sheep: and i can reduce distro size that?
<mobi-sheep> jillsmitt: I do not know.
<Randomtime> Were can I find out the planned features for 9.10?
<Surlent777> try googling for it
<Surlent777> codename is Karma
<joss> hi
<Surlent777> err Karmic
<Zerachiel> e-e; Okay, I need help 'again'.
<CubexDE> Need help with the WUBILDR when somebody is available
<Zerachiel> Problem with my 'File System' folder. It's full, despite the fact I have 5.2GB free on the Key Drive I am running it from.
<Myrtti> Surlent777: karmic.
<Surlent777> I hate this bloody installer
<joss> possible to boot into non "/" without making a custom initrd , like boot to root being in /ubuntu2 boot catalogie in /ubuntu2/boot?
<false> mobi-sheep: I used the PPA when you gave it to me.
<mobi-sheep> false: Meh?  You're sure you're running the latest version?  I can't get it to work for me. :3
<mobi-sheep> s/me/myself.
<Zerachiel> When someone is not busy, I need some help. 'File System' is full even though the hard drive has 5.2GB free.
<CubexDE> Hey I need someone to help me rebuild my boot.ini file for the Windows Ubuntu Installer.
<false> mobi-sheep: Bleh. I guess not. I was using 2.5.5 I'm assuming. 2.5.6 now. But that cs101.mud.msg.yahoo.com, I believe it was, is working fine for me.
<wx09> the download status bar addon does not work with firefox :(
<mobi-sheep> false: So you did a server hack thingy.  Gotcha. :3
<Surlent777> well this sucks, it's 3am and I have no idea what I'm doing. Guess I'll try again tomrrow
<bullgard4> On a healthy Ubuntu 9.04 computer /dev/pts/ shows 7 entries: -0 through -6. These are missing on a newly upgraded 9.04 computer. Why?
<Zerachiel> Anyone help? File System is full, not supposed to be.. 5.2GB free on hard drive.
<CubexDE> I need someone to help me rebuild my boot.ini file for the Windows Ubuntu Installer. I installed and then removed Linux Mint and it removed Ubuntu from the boot.ini file.
<bullgard4> Zerachiel: apt-get_autoclean
<brian183> Zerachiel: Where are viewing 5.2GB free on HDD (ie. Gnome System Monitor or fdisk or df)?
<bullgard4> Zerachiel: apt-get autoclean
<cousin_luigi> hi
<kiv> hi
<cousin_luigi> any recommendations for a mail notifier for gnome?
<wx09> how do I know if my firefox extension support java or not?
<bullgard4> cousin_luigi: Epiphany has it.
<CubexDE> Can anybody share the contents of their boot.ini file with me if they are using the WUBI version of Ubuntu?
<bullgard4> cousin_luigi: err! Evolution has it.
<mobi-sheep> CubexDE: This might help you.
<mobi-sheep> !grub | CubexDE
<ubottu> CubexDE: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rikki_max> simple q how do you find out the version (server)?
<Zerachiel> brian183: It's from my system monitor.
<Zerachiel> brian183: It says I have 5.2GiB available disk space.
<cousin_luigi> bullgard4: I only need something to check a pop3/imap account for the presence of new messages
<cousin_luigi> bullgard4: account that I would then access via web interface
<arthur_> what happened to network manager? i dual boot using 8.04 installed 8.10 now 8.04 network manager dont have wireless connection anymore, i share the /home.. whats happened?
<cousin_luigi> saw biff and cgmail
<kiv> how to create symlink to partition /mnt/test1 if the /mnt/test is flat hdd image by vmware-mount
<CubexDE> mobi-sheep: That won't help. I had it running perfectly, but after installing and removing the WUBI version of Linux Mint, Ubuntu has disappeared from my OS options.
<kiv> ?
<joaopinto> wx09, google.com: java version
<CubexDE> It's because it has been removed from boot.ini, although the wubildr.mbr file is still there.
<ubuntu> is there a page to upload screenshots in a easy way should be secure
<mobi-sheep> Randomtime: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicKoala/TechnicalOverview#New%20features%20in%20Karmic ?
<bullgard4> cousin_luigi: Why did you not say that at the beginning?
<Randomtime> thanks mobi-sheep
<kiv> pleazeeee help!!!
<cousin_luigi> bullgard4: I thought 'mail notifier for gnome' was specific enough...
<wx09> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Mal3ko> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<iego> !ask | kiv
<ubottu> kiv: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rikki_max> what in jaunty could stop someone making a network tunnel if the user is root?
<Mal3ko> iptable?
<jillsmitt> Q: i have a unknown audiotrack, how to know artist & name of track by ubuntu-software?
<iego> jillsmitt the easiest way is mpg123
<Folko> jillsmitt: Amarok has support for libmusicbrain or something that can identify a track
<kiv> how to create symlink to partition if I have flat image of vmdk by vmware-mount?
<Mal3ko> !java | ubottu
<ubottu> Mal3ko: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Mal3ko> !ask | ubottu
<ubottu> Mal3ko: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wx09> there is no 64 bit java for mozilla firefox :(
<jillsmitt> Folko: only amarok?
<CubexDE> Does anyone here have Ubuntu installed within Windows, using the Windows Ubuntu Installer?
<ubuntu> http://www.mypicx.com/06212009/love/
<Folko> jillsmitt: I don't know if any other player supports it
<iggykoopa> jillsmitt: you could also try picard ... it works pretty well
<iego> jillsmitt the easiest way is mpg123
<kiv> Who used vmware-mount tool??
<rikki_max> No Iptable does not stop someone from adding a network tunnel even if they are root
<rikki_max> any1?
<cinos> Hi, does anyone know is there is an iso already online somewhere with 8.04 server, but a generic kernel?
<cousin_luigi> rikki_max: what is the question?
<rikki_max> cousin_luigi what could stop a root account on jaunty to not be able to create a network tunnel
<jillsmitt> iggykoopa: tell about it, what is picard, how can i use it?
<cousin_luigi> rikki_max: nothing, I fear
<jillsmitt> iggykoopa: is this gtk-software?
<kiv> I have one question to linux guru, query me plz
<false> kiv: Ask in channel someone that can answer you will respond.
<rikki_max> cousin_luigi: because i am helping a friend with a vps of install ipv6 using a tunnel to an asian network and it is not installing
<cousin_luigi> rikki_max: sixxs or a similar service?
<rikki_max> cousin_luigi: now wat is the app which prints the running services?
<kiv> false: maybe you know how to make symlink to /dev/hdd1 if I have /dev/hdd for example?
<cousin_luigi> rikki_max: as in ipv6 tunneled over ipv4 ?
<iggykoopa> jillsmitt: yeah its in the repos
<Sigi> can someone help me with UNR install? im stuck at (initramfs)_ i got a Aspire one
<cousin_luigi> rikki_max: ps ax
<cinos> Also if anyone could point to a good guide to installing a kernel to a machine that cant boot
<Zerachiel> Okay, need some major help here. System Monitor states I have 5.2GiB yet when I use apt-get it says I don't have the space?
<methylisocyanate> Has anyone successfully installed Unreal Tournament 3 through wine after they have bought it through steam? I've found plenty of resources that show it being installed from a CD, though the fact that it's being installed through steam does not allow me to get around it getting stuck on the physx setup.
<rikki_max> cousin_luigi: thnks
<cousin_luigi> Zerachiel: df -h /var/cache/apt
<iggykoopa> picard uses the same libmusicbrainz stuff as the amarok plugin but it is a standalone program...it basically has a couple ways to automatically figure out tags for you, but the best imo is it creates a signiture of your song and looks it up in their database
<LordMetroid> How do I search through a bunch of files and directories after a matching string?
<cousin_luigi> LordMetroid: find -iname pattern
<Folko> LordMetroid: grep -R "string" *
<cousin_luigi> LordMetroid: sorry, string has to match content or filename?
<LordMetroid> Alright, grep it is, thank you
<cousin_luigi> kk
<Zerachiel> What the heck? I have a 8GiB Flash Drive that I'm using Xubuntu on and it's file system only has 1008MB in total?
<Folko> Zerachiel: Maybe /home is on a different partition than /
<arthur_> what hidden file in the home directory controlls the network manager?
<Folko> Your / or your /boot could be full, but /home still free
<rikki_max> what is the process vzctl?
<cousin_luigi> Zerachiel: sudo fdisk -l
<kiv> who was used vmware-mount tool?
<Zerachiel> Yeah, no clue what that means. I just started using Xubuntu yesterday.
<cousin_luigi> rikki_max: something regarding openvz I fear
<rikki_max> cousin_luigi: wow u even know the control panel
<cousin_luigi> rikki_max: what client are you using to create the tunnel?
<arthur_> dose the network manager have configration file in the /home dir?
<rikki_max> cousin_luigi: ahh haxogen go6.net client
<lstarnes> arthur_: it doesn't afaik
<cousin_luigi> rikki_max: unfamiliar with it, sorry
<cousin_luigi> rikki_max: I started playing myself with ipv6 only recently
<Zerachiel> Is there a chance that if Xubuntu was installed onto one flash drive and booted using another that this would happen?
<rikki_max> cousin_luigi: same but i do tend not to have a problem with the client myself
<Zerachiel> Meaning my boot area is 8GiB but my File System is only 1008MB?
<arthur_> i dual boot i was using 8.04 then i installed 8.10 on a sepret partition. share /home. now 8.04 lost the wireless aint in the network manager or nttin....
<cousin_luigi> rikki_max: setting routes and iptables rules didn't come immediate to me
<Zerachiel> Okay, I think I may have accidently done that.
<Zerachiel> Uninstall/reinstall Xubuntu, making sure that cannot happen.. I think that's what I did.
<cousin_luigi> rikki_max: what appears to be the problem?
<cousin_luigi> Zerachiel: how many partitions do you have on that disk?
<Zerachiel> I really don't have a clue.
<cousin_luigi> Zerachiel: sudo fdisk -l would tell you
<rikki_max> cousin_luigi: simply when you go to install the tunnel it does without error and it does not appear in ifconfig
<Zerachiel> Partitions are listed at?
<b4chip> i know that here is not the right place to put such a question, but i hope u can guide me to the right place(at least)., I'm very sad, I just loose 500GB of data(scanned books, documentaries, video tutorials, some code written by me...etc). I was trying to convert from FAT32 to NTFS. The process worked fine, without any error, but my HDD partition is still FAT32 and a lot of directories are empty. Do you have any advice for me?
<rhend15> how can i set the XTest extensions to enabeld ?
<Zerachiel> Okay, I'm just going to reinstall Xubuntu. Thanks for the help anyways, but this will probably be more simple and easy.
<bullgard4> After upgrading Ubuntu to 9.04  /dev/pts/ does not show the 7 entries: -0 through -6. Thus no terminal emulators function. Why?
<Folko> b4chip: Get "GetDataBack" in both NTFS and FAT versions, then try them
<rhend15> How can i set XTest enabled ??
<wib> hello. a while ago I've heard of a program that checks on shutdown if a device needs an fscheck and if so reboots, does the fscheck and shuts the system down... I can't find it anymore, anybody know the name?
<rhend15> How can i set XTest enabled ??
<rhend15> How can i set XTest enabled ??
<rhend15> How can i set XTest enabled ??
<rhend15> How can i set XTest enabled ??
<FloodBot1> rhend15: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rhend15> How can i set XTest enabled ??
<jillsmitt> rhend15: цфше
<jillsmitt> rhend15: wait
<rhend15> what, sorry for the spamming a script of me whas going crazy :-(
<Slart> rhend15: we've seen your question.. now wait at least.. as in don't repeat again until 15 minutes has passed
<marie_m> hello, Ubuntu
<rhend15> ok sorry, but the spamming came from a script
<cousin_luigi> rikki_max: I don't know that client, you could check the log or just drop a message in their support forum
<rikki_max> cousin_luigi: it doens't exactly have a log
<mobi-sheep> rhend15: Script or not, you knowingly admit that it was spam.
<cousin_luigi> rikki_max: not even in /var/log/daemon.log ?
<Slart> wib: is this the one? https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/prompt-for-fsck-on-shutdown
<rikki_max> cousin_luigi: ill check
<rhend15> mobi-sheep: yes but the script had a bug
<wib> Slart: yes, I guess (: thanks a lot!
<errora> quit
<errora> im sorry
<cyberghoser1> hehe
<errora> =)
<rikki_max> cousin_luigi:yeah not even there
<antti-> is there realy no way to disable ipv6 in 2.6.28 kernel with jaunty?
<cyberghoser1> antti-, you can disable it in firefox as afaik
<cyberghoser1> oops
<antti-> yep that's doable that's not enough
<bash> Do you guys know why the Offline Message plugin wont work for pidgin?
<bash> I am trying to leave an offline message for my friend on Gmail and i get this...
<bash> XMPP Message Error
<bash> Message delivery to josh@harris.ax.lt failed: (Code 503)
<Philipp90> hello. my screenresolution is 640x480. i cant change it to a higher one in the gnome settings. i tryed to reconfigure the x-server but it wont change anything.
<bash> :|
<bash> Did you install the correct drivers?
<Folko> bash: GMail doesn't support offline messages
<rhend15> How can is use XTest ??????
<bash> o...
<StaticPhilly> hello chaps
<bash> Well he has iChat and offline messages seem to work for him...
<rhend15> nobody can help here ?
<Folko> bash: He can send offline messages but not receive them, I think
<rhend15> how can is use XTest !!
<bash> o...
<bash> @rhend did you install the drivers?
<Folko> bash: http://googletalk.blogspot.com/2006/11/offline-messages.html
<rhend15> bash, no
<bash> Well install them then
<rhend15> bash how can i do that ?
<bash> Restricted manager
<bash> system --> Administrator --> Restricted manager
<bash> Restrected driver manager
<longthen1> hello guys,I have bumped into a problem .
<StaticPhilly> hello can anyone tell me what package manager ubuntu uses?
<Philipp90> bash: thers some bug in the intel drivers that cause my graphics to be rly slow. so there was some tutorial installing new drivers that caused this problem now. hm.. uhm.. perhaps reinstalling the old ones will help.. but i have no idea how to do that :/
<bash>  well in 9.04 its hardware manager
<Slart> !apt | StaticPhilly
<Folko> StaticPhilly: DPKG / APT
<ubottu> StaticPhilly: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<longthen1> that sometimes the shortcut keys won't work,such as ctrl+alt+L
<rhend15> bash i dont know what i have to do
<StaticPhilly> whats it like for dependancys? for example, dose it say firefox depend on gnome (yes iv had that with a diffrent distro)
<amedeo> come arresto i programmi da terminale con killall... chi mi aiuta??????
<bash> @Folko the prob isn't i cant receive them, its that i cant send them
<friendishan> how can i hide my IP?
<Folko> bash: I understood that. But if he uses GMail, he has to explicitly enable receiving offline messages
<friendishan> or use a program like Hide My IP 2009?
<StaticPhilly> friendishan: via proxy?
<HardDisk> friendishan, tor
<bash> He uses iChat...
<Slart> friendishan: use a proxy.. it's really the only way
<friendishan> harddisk:what's tor?
<Slart> !tor
<lstarnes> friendishan: some services do not allow proxies
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<HardDisk> http://www.torproject.org/
<friendishan> and i want a software and not an online proxy
<Folko> bash: does his address end on @gmail.com?
<HardDisk> I was only suggesting an alternative.
<lstarnes> friendishan: that program likely is proxy-based
<Slart> friendishan: well.. I want a ferrari that flies.. some things just don't happen =)
<bash> yes
<bash> he uses Gmail...
<Folko> bash: Then he still has to enable it in GMail, no matter what client he uses to connect to XMPP
<HardDisk> you can Slart, private jet and paint it red.
<bash> kk
<Slart> friendishan: there is no way to hide your ip by using some special software on your computer.. it's proxy or bust
<friendishan> harddisk: will tor change my IP online?
<HardDisk> Acer did it with their ferrari edition laptops :)
<lstarnes> friendishan: it
<HardDisk> friendishan, yes sir, go to the site posted and read it.
<lstarnes> friendishan: is an anonymity network software
<Slart> HardDisk: oh.. hang on.. let me get the keys.. I'll just drive it around and.. or wait.. oh.. jet =)
<lstarnes> friendishan: be aware that at times it may be slow
<friendishan> ok thanks^^ i will try it
<lstarnes> friendishan: and some websites do not allow access by tor or other proxies
<HardDisk> Some countries like the Emirates and Saudi where cencorship controls your web access, proxies and tor are the only way to browse freely.
<friendishan> Is there any way i can run Hide my IP 2009(for windows)(won't work with wine)in ubuntu 9.04?
<HardDisk> friendishan, no
<friendishan> harddisk: ok i will try tor
<mobi-sheep> friendishan: Ishan, I don't think so.
<grawity> Tor?
<DigitalKiwi> the onion router
<friendishan> mobi-sheep why?
<grawity> I know, I just hate when I join in the middle of conversation...
<DigitalKiwi> the navys backdoor of evil
<Jessica> http://my-first-time-naked.net/?id=5562137
<Jessica> http://my-first-time-naked.net/?id=5562137
<mobi-sheep> friendishan: The networking in Windows between Linux work differently.
<grawity> *sigh* spammers from .lt ...
<Slart> friendishan: Hide My Ip *is* a proxy service
<bash> Anyone know how to use Xtest?
<marie_m> hello, can anyone suggest a lightweight login manager that allows selection from multiple WMs?
<bash> <rhend15> wanted to know..
<friendishan> slart : any proxy service for ubuntu ?
<grawity> friendishan: Tor.
<lstarnes> friendishan: tor
<grawity> friendishan: Why do you need one, anyway?
<friendishan> ok then tor is my choice i go for it.
<Slart> friendishan: yes, several.. and they all want money.. well, except Tor, perhaps
<grawity> Tor is free, yes
<lstarnes> friendishan: I personally wouldn't recommend using a proxying service
<Sensiva> Hello all, when I list files and folders in terminal using "ls -l" it shows attributes, I understand what "rwx" means, but I wanna know about is "d" which is always in the leading bit, any ideas?
<friendishan> well i am bit noob and don't know how to install tor
<Slart> Sensiva: directory?
<grawity> Sensiva: the first letter is type - 'd' is directory.
<friendishan> can any1 provide code or something
<lstarnes> friendishan: sudo apt-get install tor
<methylisocyanate> for those curious about installing tor https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR
<grawity> friendishan: sudo apt-get install tor vidalia
<Sensiva> Slart grawity stupid me thanks :D
<aurilliance> ftp program for ubuntu?
<Slart> aurilliance: ftp doesn't work?
<itai_michaelson> hi, i want to create a link to my /home/user folder on my desktop but whenever i creae a lanucher (choosing '"location" ) it says "no application found"
<grawity> aurilliance: Nautilus.
<friendishan> grawity what's vidalia?
<Kr0ntab> aurilliance: gftp as well
<Slart> aurilliance: I use gftp when the need arises
<grawity> friendishan: Vidalia is a GUI for Tor (which itself is a command-line application).
<lstarnes> friendishan: vidalia is a graphical controller for tor
<friendishan> kool
<grawity> friendishan: You _can_ just install Tor and use it, but with Vidalia it's much easier
<aurilliance> ty, Slart, didn't realise tht naut. can do ftp
<sluimers> Hello, how do I print to a printer connected to windows vista using CUPS? What's the device URI of the printer?
<friendishan> Package tor is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<friendishan> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<friendishan> is only available from another source
<friendishan> E: Package tor has no installation candidate
<FloodBot1> friendishan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grawity> aurilliance: It can do SFTP too (over SSH), if you can use that - use.
<lstarnes> friendishan: see methylisocyanate's link
<aurilliance> arrrrg how do I configure ubuntu to still get updates even though behind a proxy?
<friendishan> friendishan: which link?
<aurilliance> *updates / programs
<grawity> friendishan: telsiai-77-90-98-148.andernetas.lt
<methylisocyanate> friendishan, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR
<grawity> Errrrr
<grawity> wrong paste ._.
<jillsmitt> iggykoopa: picard is qt4-dependensy software
 * grawity pastes that host to where it was supposed to go - to the spammers list
<aurilliance> If apt is being blocked from getting updates by a proxy, where can I change settings (on ubuntu)?
<jrib> aurilliance: just for apt?
<aurilliance> any kind of updates (synaptic, add/remove, apt), jrib
<IRConan> is it possible to make ubuntu get two IPs for eth0 and eth0:1 both from dhcp?
<Warp4> IRConan, think so
<jrib> aurilliance: you can do it in the synaptic gui and... http://tinyurl.com/nncc9b
<aurilliance> jrib: many thanks
<IRConan> Warp4: do I just add an entry to /etc/network/interfaces for eth0:1
<Warp4> IRConan, check your query window
<friendishan> What is privoxy?
<grawity> friendishan: Privoxy is a small HTTP proxy that is needed for some browsers to use Tor.
<lstarnes> friendishan: it's a filtering HTTP proxy that is used for privacy enhancement, mainly through regulating cookies, blocking ads, and doing other things
<lstarnes> friendishan: it may be used with or without tor
<grawity> friendishan: If you use Firefox, you don't need it. If you use anything else, you probably do.
<lstarnes> friendishan: and can use custom filters
<friendishan> i use firefox
<b0r3d> r3c0n, i ended up overwriting my vista's partition.. and linux used my entire disk
<l1k4n> Can I remove partitions with GParted?
<grawity> How would I make a minimal Debian installation, and make a VirtualPC hard disk image from it?
<b0r3d> how can I see my Windows partitions from Ubuntu if I still have any?
<grawity> Wait, wrong channel ._.
<jrib> !minimal > grawity, in case you are interested
<l1k4n> b0r3d: I think thats availivle in Gparted
<jrib> !minimal > grawity , in case you are interested
<ubottu> grawity, please see my private message
<mgolisch> b0r3d: sudo fdisk -l, does it still list the windows partition?
<b0r3d> l1k4n, gparted has a graphical interface?
<lstarnes> b0r3d: it is a graphical interface
<l1k4n> b0r3d: yes
<b0r3d> mgolisch, I'm afraid not..
<l1k4n> Terminal - GParted
<b0r3d> /dev/sda1   *           1       23570   189325993+  83  Linux
<b0r3d> /dev/sda2           23571       24321     6032407+   5  Extended
<b0r3d> /dev/sda5           23571       24321     6032376   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<mgolisch> nope
<mgolisch> if thats all and you only have that one disk, its gone
<b0r3d> mgolisch, how can I restore my Vista's files.. I'm only running Ubuntu now..
<lstarnes> b0r3d: you probably can't
<Ergo^> i was wondering, is there a place where i could get dvd images of ubuntu ? with more packages like debian privides ?
<b0r3d> lstarnes, I heard there are so many programs out there that do it
<lstarnes> b0r3d: if the data was written to, it's not salvageable
<b0r3d> mgolisch, why fdisk doesn't list sda3, 4?
<grawity> b0r3d: Maybe they don't exist?
<rutter> hey, I'm trying to run a full screen game in a seperate X-server, but I don't get any sound from the game when I do this
<b0r3d> grawity, then why does sda5 exist?
<grawity> b0r3d: It's an "logical partitino"
<grawity> *partition
<b0r3d> I mean.. the discontinuity between the numbers.. 2 - 5
<b0r3d> maybe my Windows still exist in 3,4
<marie_m> is it possible to configure auto-login from CLI?
<amee2k> primary partitions are always numbered 1-4 in fdisk
<amee2k> secondary ones are numbered 5 and up
<grawity> Or is it "extended partition", no idea.
<amee2k> you have two primary ones and a secondary
<friendishan> how can i install vidilia?
<b0r3d> I need to restore my windows data..
<mobi-sheep> Ergo^: DVD Images includes all languages -- which you probably don't need.
<amee2k> b0r3d: if the partition is gone, tough luck
<lstarnes> b0r3d: it is very unlikely that you will be able to
<mgolisch> b0r3d: restore a backup
<Ergo^> mobi-sheep: nope, langs dont interest me , but it will contain more packages like python etc ? i need some stuff from repos on machines that dont have net access
<sonism> friendishan: have you downloaded the driver?
<lstarnes> b0r3d: did you keep any backups?
<friendishan> u mean tor?
<b0r3d> no
<amee2k> mkfs-ing over the data causes similar damage to formatting the disk
<mobi-sheep> Ergo^: No.
<mgolisch> id make an image
<mobi-sheep> !aptoncd | Ergo^
<ubottu> Ergo^: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<mgolisch> and try to recover data from that
<b0r3d> but r3c0n said Ubuntu will only delete Windows boot loader.. it will not overwrite the Windows partition
<Ergo^> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<mobi-sheep> Ergo^: Good luck.  This is what you're looking for. :)
<b0r3d> (the first option of the partitioner)
<amee2k> b0r3d: unless you tell it to do so, of course
<friendishan> !tor
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<amee2k> you may be able to recover some files with tools like ARC Data Recovery Media Tools
<lstarnes> b0r3d: if you use the whole disk, then the data could be written, theoretically, over the whole disk
<friendishan> <sonism> u mean tor?
<lstarnes> friendishan: try sudo apt-get install vidalia
<b0r3d> lstarnes, i thought it'd still keep my Windows partition untouched
<Ergo^> mobi-sheep: thats nice :D
<amee2k> but usually the results are less than satisfying. even if you can recover files the data may be corrupted
<lstarnes> b0r3d: there may have been an option to use remaining free space or manually partition
<AE^^laptop> in pidgin, how do i add so that only users in my list can pm me?
<mobi-sheep> Ergo^: Yup!  REMOVEABLE REPO! :3
<friendishan> lstarnes i think that will work
<sonism> friendishan: aw sorry, it's my fault..
<grawity> AE^^laptop: Tools -> Privacy
<AE^^laptop> thx
<friendishan> lstarnes:Where do i start tor from?
<b0r3d> lstarnes, yes.. 2 options.  I choose the former..
<lstarnes> friendishan: it should start when you install it
<friendishan> i installed it
<lstarnes> friendishan: if not, sudo invoke-rc.d tor start
<grawity> friendishan: Go to Firefox -> Edit -> Preferences -> Advanced -> Network -> Settings
<friendishan> grawity ok
<friendishan> grawity Then?
<grawity> friendishan: Select "Manual configuration"
<friendishan> grawity then?
<grawity> friendishan: Remove everything from all boxes, then write 127.0.0.1 to SOCKS Host and 9050 to SOCKS Port
<grawity> friendishan: Choose SOCKS 5
<usr13> b0r3d: you have a 20gig HD in this PC, (and no other HDs)?
<friendishan> grawity done.
<grawity> friendishan: Click OK and OK again
<b0r3d> usr13, it's a 180gb.. hdd.. laptop
<grawity> friendishan: And try to open http://myip.dk/
<friendishan> it dosen't start
<usr13> b0r3d: Looks like you have used the whole drive for Linux.
<grawity> friendishan: What does it say?
<b0r3d> usr13, unfortunately
<usr13> b0r3d: 20gig is a little to small for dual boot anyway.
<friendishan> grawity: connection interrupted
<b0r3d> usr13, it was 40
<friendishan> grawity:vidilia is not installed yet
<grawity> usr13: I do have dualboot on a 20 gig :)
<usr13> b0r3d: I have MS Windows on my laptop and almost never use it - pretty much just wasted space.
<grawity> friendishan: But Tor is?
<grawity> friendishan: Tor can be very slow for the first few minutes (until it connects to the network).
<usr13> grawity: I have a 40gig HD.
<friendishan> Grawity: yea tor is installed
<sonism> b0r3d: how did you partition the disk when you install ubuntu?
<b0r3d> sonism, I went for the first option.. and thought it'd keep my Windows partition
<usr13> b0r3d: You have a 40gig HD?  Not a 20gig?
<friendishan> how do i start vidilia?
<usr13> b0r3d: Show us fdisk -l  via pastebin.
<friendishan> sti mean how do i use vidilia?
<b0r3d> usr13, have a 180one.. Vista occupied 140, and I wanted to install Ubuntu on the remaining space
<grawity> friendishan: Applications -> Internet -> Vidalia
<usr13> !pastebin | b0r3d
<ubottu> b0r3d: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<sonism> b0r3d, then i'm sure you have erased your windows partition....
<cinos> anyone have even any good links to get me started with my question?!
<b0r3d> usr13, ok
<grawity> friendishan: But if you installed Tor, it should start automatically.
<lukas___> Hi, I somehow got in troubles with KDE4 on my ubuntu jaunty, it seems to me that kwin or some part that takes care about window decoration is not running. I removed all the contents of my home directory to remove kde profile and got it back woth no help. Could anyone help? /var/log/Xorg.0.log produces no problems, but I have .xsession-errors present.
<friendishan> gerawity: i mean how do i use it.
<grawity> friendishan: You have already configured Firefox for it, that should be enough
<amee2k> ubottu: omploader > imagebin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about omploader
<amee2k> ^_^
<b0r3d> usr13, http://paste.ubuntu.com/200738/
<grawity> friendishan: Try opening myip.dk a few times
<friendishan> ok
 * amee2k slaps ubottu around a bit with a large install disk of the other system from redmond
<lukas___> Or at least, am I in right room to ask about it?
<friendishan> grawitygrawity cool it's changed
<friendishan> grawity can i again change my IP?
<grawity> friendishan: Tor changes IPs automatically when it opens a new circuit ... did you open Vidalia? Click "Network map" in it.
<friendishan> grawity: there is view the network
<grawity> friendishan: Yeah, that
<friendishan> grawity opened
<rutter> hey, I'm trying to run a full screen game in a seperate X-server, but I don't get any sound from the game when I do this
<usr13> b0r3d: You've used the whole drive.
<b0r3d> usr13, how can I plan a restore of my Windows data?
<sonism> b0r3d: see? i've told so...
<marie_m> hello, I've just installed xmonad via the Ubuntu minimal installation- how do I start it? D:
<friendishan> grawity: it's my orignal IP again
<b0r3d> there's no way I can restore my Windows data?
<mgolisch> marie_m: there should be a new session in the desktop manager
<usr13> b0r3d: Only if you made backup, can you restore your Windows data.  You could get a MS Windows install CD and install from that, and then re-install Ubuntu, (MS Windows will only boot from first partition).
<sonism> b0r3d, maybe you need to install your windows back. then use any data recovery software to get your data back. finally install linux, and thistime do it carefully......
<wx09> what is the best backup program you can use for Ubuntu?
<person> Can I just do "dd if=ubuntu-9.04-netbook-remix-i386.img of=/dev/sdb" instead of the instructions here to make the LiveUSB? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles#Ubuntu
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<rabten> also having the same problems downloading the KDE desktop
<Kangarooo> ah yes it works :) but still stange irssi :( but i just found that i can make 2 windows and thats cool but how can i chat in top window? :D i just see but cant chat?
<Kangarooo> a
<friendishan> i tried tor but it isn't changing my IP plz help!
<usr13> person: You will need to use cdrecord to make a CD, (if that is what you are trying to do).
<Kangarooo> omg.. wrong channel
<person> Nah, LiveUSB
<friendishan> tor is really slow what do i do?
<neer> i am using ubuntu 8.04 but i cannot connect to the internet through my cable internet connection
<person> friendishan: Yeah it's slow for me too. Perhaps it's that you don't have many people running tor servers locally.
<gauravsrf> hello every one
<friendishan> person thanks^^
<neer> The message in the console shows:PAP authentication failure
<friendishan> person: how can u change ur IP again and again using tor?
<gauravsrf> i am a newbie and i am having a small trouble while installing a java in Bin format as unable to choose appliaction launcher so please help me guys
<neer> Does anyone happen to know about this?
<Anirban1987> i am having problem while upgrading SQL server. http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/5562/ubuntu20090621163808.png
<person> friendishan: Dunno :P
<friendishan> person: ok thanks^^
<person> lol okay
<rabten> for some reason i cant install the adobe-flash plugin for firefox
<usr13> rabten: Using sudo?
<person> Well, what are the symptoms?
<person> You could just do it with aptitude, apt-get or synaptic.
<gauravsrf>  i am a newbie and i am having a small trouble while installing a java in Bin format as unable to choose appliaction launcher so please help me guys
<rabten> usr13, nah just using cursor
<person> Might be called flashplugin-nonfree
<rabten> ah
<rabten> will have to enable a 3rd party repository?
<person> usr13: Thanks, but I found that I'm probably Doing It Right from the Debian Wiki.
<amee2k> neer: checked password and user name for the connection?
<neer> amee2k: i have done that
<usr13> person: np
<rabten> i'll give synaptic a go
<amee2k> neer: if you typoed the password and tried with a wrong one too often, your ISP may hve disabled your account for some period of time
<anirban>  i am having problem while upgrading SQL server. http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/5562/ubuntu20090621163808.png
<neer> amee2k: its doing fine with windows
<usr13> rabten: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<neer> amee2k: only with ubuntu i am having problems
<gauravsrf> no help
<gauravsrf> ?
<sonism> gauravsrf: install it from the terminal
<amee2k> are you maybe trying to connect both at the same time?
<neer> amee2k: no!at different times
<tse-1> hello. I am new to Ubuntu. I have Xubuntu. and I want to install a Linux based program from sourceforge.net. But the trouble is the files come inside an archived folder, and I dont have any clue where to start, and what to write into the terminal. I suppose I have to use the terminal...
<amee2k> i don't have cable, but i remember having a vaguely similar problem with DSL once. turned out to be a typo in the password
<AE^^laptop> tse-1: tar zxvf archive.name
<person> tse-1: Extract the archive with your file manager and read the README, INFO or something.
<neer> amee2k: i have tried it so many times but with no success
<tse-1> can anyone help me please
<amee2k> YaST only had a single field where the password shows up obfuscated and no "confirm password" field so i didn't notice it until i phoned the provider
<anirban> HELP !!!  i am having problem while upgrading SQL server. http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/5562/ubuntu20090621163808.png
<neer> amee2k: plus i have to always configure with pppoeconf
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<amee2k> FloodBot1: f/o ?
<neer> amee2k: i cannot do it with the gui in nm-applet
<neer> ya
<amee2k> neer: hm... strange. no clue then, sorry. maybe phone your ISP and ask if any errors are showing up on their end of the line
<rabten> doesnt seem to be able to connect to any repositories at all
<jefinc> does anyone know why when trying to remove mysql it tries to start first?
<gauravsrf> how can i install java via sudo
<gauravsrf> can any one help me out
<rabten> i tried apt-get update and same error messge happened with every repository it tried to fetch from 'failed to fetch ... 404 Not found'
<person> gauravsrf: Quite psosibly
<rabten> usr13, i tried apt-get update and same error messge happened with every repository it tried to fetch from 'failed to fetch ... 404 Not found'
<jefinc> gauravsrf: sudo apt-get install java-common
<jefinc> gauravsrf: if you're doing that have you done the build-essentials package?
<mobi-sheep> rabten: What version?
<jefinc> gauravsrf: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<manish_> neer: did you try looking at log? what does that say?
<bazhang> gauravsrf, what java are you installing?
<sonism> gaurafsrf: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<sonism> it's the java runtime right?
<bazhang> gauravsrf, no need for a bin, get from repos
<neer> manish:it says pAP authentication failure
<rabten> mobi-sheep, latest ubuntu - 9.04 - jaunty jackalope
<gauravsrf> how to get to repos
<anirban> how to upgrade SQL server to 5.1.34 in Ubuntu ?
<bazhang> gauravsrf, from synaptic package manager or terminal
<gauravsrf> okh
<amee2k> aptitude > apt-get
<Premier> what do you guys think about 9.04? Is it better than 8.10?
<jefinc> Premier: I find that jaunty boots much faster
<Slart> Premier: some things are better.. some not so good
<mek_> I dont like 9.10
<mobi-sheep> Premier: Look at the numbers.  It's often thought to be better. :)
<mek_> aeh, 9.04
<mek_> if you have to relay that it works think about using an older version
<mobi-sheep> mek_: You might not like 9.10 too. :o
<amee2k> Premier: mildly. some new versions. but it got a lot slower on my P3 1 GHz
<manish_> neer: I think you should do the connection set up again..
<mek_> mobi-sheep: if it is as stable as the 9.04 you will be right! ;-)
<gauravsrf> <bazhang> thanks buddy
<bazhang> gauravsrf, you're welcome
<anonbadger> The Ubuntu Repos are returning 404. Anyone else gettingt his?
<jrib> anonbadger: what mirror are you using?
<mek_> Premier: if you have an intel graphicschipset, better not try it!
<mobi-sheep> !pm > rabten
<ubottu> rabten, please see my private message
<neer> manish:I have setup  the connection so many times
<mek_> btw, what shall the gcc version of the standard kernel for 9.04 be, I try to compile the vmware modules, the gcc package is 4.2.4-5ubuntu1 but it breaks with a error that the kernel (linux-image-2.6.28-13-generic) is comiled with gcc-4.3.3
<Premier> okay
<anonbadger> http://au.archive.ubuntu.com
<neer> manish but its not working
<anonbadger> I'll add a mirror
<gauravsrf> is there any software as substitute to dream weaver ?
<rabten> mobi-sheep, sorry :(
<anonbadger> where's the list? /etc/apt/ ? something like that?
<mobi-sheep> rabten: Look at the messages for anonbadger.  He have a similar issue to yours.
<jcacct> gauravsrf, notepad++  ;-)
<rabten> mobi-sheep, ok
<grawity> gauravsrf: gedit
<mek_> anonbadger: /etc/apt/sources.list
<chrisss404_> komodo does a nice jop http://www.activestate.com/komodo/
<gauravsrf> okh and what is the application launcher  by default as i am having none
<gauravsrf> thanks grawity
<jefinc> everytime I try to install mysql it fails trying to start and hangs, tells me that /etc/mysql/debain-start No file or directory found, any thoughts?
<jcacct> gauravsrf, hahaha "thank grawity" ?
<gauravsrf> thanks too jcacct
<jcacct> gauravsrf, lol both comments were a bit sarcastic (i mean, incl. mine)
<jcacct> dreamweaver is a bit bloated
<jcacct> i think we're saying you don't need all that
<mobi-sheep> rabten: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<anonbadger> nice, cheers
<rabten> mobi-sheep, thanks
<anonbadger>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<jefinc> gauravsrf: if you actually do want something similiar to dreamweaver, you can use BlueFish
<xfcee> siema wszystkim
<Heme> I've 50gb unallocated disc space on my another physical HDD, can I somehow add it to the filesystem space that's on 1st physical HDD?
<skas_> !gparted |heme
<ubottu> heme: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<mobi-sheep> !lvm | Heme
<ubottu> Heme: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<anonbadger> hmm I wonder if optus mirror traffic counts on my bill....
<mek_> Heme: and you want to have a backup of your data before you try around
<Hew> anonbadger, it does
<Heme> I've gparted, just havent figured out how to use it properly
<Heme> :>
<imaginativeone> what's the name of that Virtual Machine software?
<anonbadger> Hew: Damn them!
<person> Heme: take care when partitioning.
<bazhang> !vbox | imaginativeone
<ubottu> imaginativeone: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<person> Heme: I read the Linux partitioning HOWTO - I don't know how useful it would be to you.
<sonism> Heme: LVM can be a good solution
<imaginativeone> thanks!
<jefinc> Heme: gparted can not edit partitions of active devices; IE.: it cannot change the partition of your current filesystem if you're booted into it
<mobi-sheep> Heme: If you did not set up your HDDs for LVM in first place, then this is not possible.  You would need to set it up firsthand before you install it.  You're looking for LVM -- Logical Volume Management.
<Heme> no we're talking
<imaginativeone> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Heme> I'll look into the LVM thingy, dont wanna reinstall the os after finally getting it to work properly
<person> Heme: It's generally a bad idea for a newbie to edit the partitions of a disk that you're currently booted from.
<Heme> I know, I've accidentally erased my windows in the past
<Heme> :>
<jefinc> Heme: it is possible to use the gparted editor while "installing", you just don't continue with the install :)
<person> Heme: It would be saner to use GParted from LiveCD and make sure that you don't have any partitions mounted. I do swapoff -a too out of fear, uncertainty and doubt, though I'm not sure how important that is :P
<mobi-sheep> bazhang: Where should I ask for changes in factorid?
<PAPUL> hi i purchased the new iphone 3gs. can any1 tell me how to connect it to my pc.
<grawity> mobi-sheep: #ubuntu-ops, or ubottu himself.
<sonism> Heme: you can create a new partition, then mount it into a sub directory of your current system
<grawity> Wait, nevermind
<manish_> PAPUL: you need iTunes
<mek_> mobi-sheep / bazhangdo you know why in 9.04 the gcc4.2 is != the one the kernel is complied with (kernel 2.6.28.13.17 is from jaunty-updates/main)?
<PAPUL> manish_: is itunes available for linux?
<manish_> PAPUL: Unfortuanately, no
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots mobi-sheep
<Heme> maybe I should just reinstall everything again :>
<skas_> no
<Heme> anyway, thanks for guides, will look into em later
<grawity> PAPUL: No, iTunes is only for Mac and Windows. You can try running it using Wine (it lets you use many Windows apps on Linux), but I doubt it'll work...
<deany> !itunes | PAPUL
<ubottu> PAPUL: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<grawity> Unfortunately, none of the above can activate an iPohone
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone PAPUL
<anonbadger> I added the optus mirror and fooled around with different 'main restriced/multiverse/whathaveye' endings and decided to just go to bed now because it 404'd again and I am sleepy
<anonbadger> good night internet
<shri420> how can i setup a webserver in ubuntu
<bazhang> !lamp | shri420
<ubottu> shri420: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<samtihen> sure does suck that the answer to "hi i purchased the new iphone 3gs. can any1 tell me how to connect it to my pc." is effectively "purchase and install windows in a virtual machine and then use USB passthru to let your phone connect to itunes running in windows"
<shri420> i dont have server cd in ubuntu cant i setup a webserver
<samtihen> thanks apple!
<bazhang> shri420, sure you can, read the link the bot gave you
<jefinc> shri420: you can set up a simple web server by installing a few packages
<samtihen> shri420: just read that link
<deany> apple are missing a trick by not porting it to linux.
<knoppix> help
<grawity> with what?
<knoppix> sorry, it was a test.
<jefinc> knoppix: do you test your smoke detectors by starting a fire? :P
<skas_> lol
<knoppix> ssorry, jefinc.
<sonism> ha ha ha you've pissed every1
<skas_> jefinc: how else are you going to test a smoke detector ?!
<Geysser> Hi to all!Anyone to help with Pidgin?
<skas_> geysser: can't connect to yahoo?
<samtihen> jefinc: i'm always sceptical that little test button on those detectors is actually really checking if it works
<boss_mc> jefinc: british fire safety advice suggests lighting a match under a fire detector to ensure the smoke detection system is working, so yes
<bazhang> !yahoo | Geysser
<ubottu> Geysser: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<Geysser> skas_ No, problem is that it crashes! :)
<grawity> ubottu =~ s/pidgin/Pidgin/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jefinc> Geysser: #pidgin
<grawity> hrmm. I seem to have forgotten the syntax for that...
<Geysser> OK!Thanks jefinc!
<zagibu> is ist possible to change the default naming scheme for the kernel image? so that when a kernel update comes in, it's using another filename for the image?
<aTr> hello
<aTr> does anyone knows how to save changes and exit from vim?
<lstarnes> aTr: :wq
<zagibu> i ask because I'd like to install 32 and 64 bit ubuntu on the same machine using the same /boot partition
<zagibu> aTr: or shift + zz
<aTr> zagibu, thanks
<aTr> that works
<LCarroll> Following the tutorials on pendrivelinux.com, I'm gonna create a CD  to boot Ubuntu from USB, since my PC BIOS doesn't support booting from a USB drive. So far, so good. My question is: what do I have to do preinstall Ubuntu 8.10 on my USB flash drive. I need to know if this can be performed using ONLY the Ubuntu Live CD, since my HD can't be used, because it's seriously damaged.  Thanks
<samtihen> aTr: and in the case you accidentally opened a write protected file - :q! will let you quit without saving changes
<zagibu> LCarroll: I think you'd need some space somewhere...live environment without additional space probably won't work
<greenkernel> LCarroll: Could you use a CD-ROM?
<aTr> I messed something up in the sudoers file
<aTr> >>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 29 <<<
<aTr> # Members of the admin group may gain root privileges
<aTr> %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<greenkernel> If you could a CD-ROM, why not trying to boot Ubuntu from a LiveCD which is available at Ubuntu official website ..
<LCarroll> greenkernel: yes, but I wonder: how do i  save the OS on the USB flash, oce I¡m running the live-cd ??
<mobi-sheep> !usb | LCarroll
<ubottu> LCarroll: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<tse-1> excuse me, I am new in Ubuntu. I have been instructed to perform this operations '$ make' and '# make install'. My question is, what do the signs $ and # mean. (I have 4 so called libraries to install, and I need to perform this commands for all the 4 libraries)
<Slart> tse-1: $ is the regular prompt you get as a user
<grawity> tse-1: $ and # are the terminal prompts.
<grawity> Well, used to be.
<gauravsrf> do i need to install any additional software like windows for display improvement
<Slart> tse-1: when you're in a root shell you get # instead of $
<grawity> (Now they are tse1@boxname$ and boxname#)
<wiehan> Does the virtualbox in the repositries have default USB support yet?
<zagibu> aTr: this is original /etc/sudoers: http://pastebin.com/d24570303
<Slart> wiehan: nope, since it's the OSE version
<samtihen> wiehan: no
<mobi-sheep> wiehan: No.  It will never have USB support.
<LCarroll> thanks, ubottu, but the problem is mi PC BIOS doesn't suppor booting from the USB.
<zagibu> aTr: maybe delede the specified line with the error and retype it
<Slart> wiehan: I don't think it's a question of versions or so.. it's just a different variant
<grawity> tse-1: So you would type "make" as a normal user, then use "sudo -s" to get root privileges, and type "make install".
<progzy> Hi ! I am trying toi encode a video with mencoder. I can not figure out how to use the xvid profile option. Can anyone help on it please ?
<zagibu> aTr: you can delete lines in vim by pressing esc, then dd with the cursor on the respective line
<wiehan> Ok, then why isn't there a VMware in the repositries?
<Slart> grawity: or "sudo make install".. it amounts to the same thing in the end
<Slart> wiehan: proprietary app
<aTr> zagibu, I guess I found out the problem
<aTr> %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Slart> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<aTr> %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<aTr> hmm
<aTr> it's the same
<aTr> that line #29 is %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<tse-1> thank you. I'll try
<zagibu> aTr: yeah, but you might have invisible characters in there, that's why i suggested deleting the line and retyping it
<eoch> I'm trying to troubleshoot an opengl issue with my laptop and first I need to find out what video I have on here.. when I do an lspcsi it just comes back with some generic reply.. how else can I pull the hardware info?
<Slart> eoch: not sure if "lshw" gives any more info.. worth a try
<scunizi> wiehan: you can get usb support in Vbox by downloading directly from their site. Also #vbox provides good assisance.. I've used vmware server and vbox. my current preference is vbox..
<wiehan> Just a question: in the multiverse repos there are closed-source applications with sometimes dodgy licensing, VMware offers free-to-use versions, why isn't that in the ubuntu repositires?
<wiehan> thanks scunizi
<aTr> zagibu, is %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL important?
<zagibu> why can't ubuntu, like debian, append an architecture info string at the end of its kernel image files?
<Slart> wiehan: I don't think they are concerned with price of "free for user" but think more about stuff such as if there is source available, updates and so on
<lstarnes> aTr: yes
<scunizi> wiehan: free to use doesn't mean free from propriatory bits.. that's also why vbox w/ usb support is not in the repos.. licensing
<aTr> now it seems to work
<aTr> thanks zagibu and lstarnes
<Slart> zagibu: sounds like a policy decision.. not sure why
<zagibu> Slart: is it changeable? i have to install both 32bit and 64bit version in same /boot partition...
<aTr> also I got this problem when installing mysql-server on ubuntu 8.04 lts - /lib/modules/2.6.27.10-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv4-32/modules.dep file is missing
<Slart> zagibu: hope you know what you're doing.. you'll end up duplicating lots of stuff
<Slart> zagibu: or it's just the /boot partition? they have separare roots?
<scunizi> wiehan: between the two, vbox appears more elegant, less "heavy" and I've found it easier to use and  upgrade
<zagibu> Slart: yeah
<aTr> brb
<Slart> zagibu: hmm not sure if there are names hard coded into something.. have you tried renaming one.. just to see if it works?
<jefinc> while trying to install mysql I receive this error: /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-server-5.0_5.1.30really5.0.75-0ubuntu10.2_i386.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1);   what does it mean and how do I fix it? :)
<zagibu> it will work, but the problem is that a kernel update will install a new file without the arch info, and I don't want to manually change after every kernel update
<alx_> hello everybodY! is there an easy way to find out the filesystem my wubi-installation runs on? i'm not sure if it's ntfs or fat32...
<wiehan> which version, that is free, of vbox from their official website does have default USB support?
<AcidBurn> guys what're the differences between GNOME 2.2 and GNOME 3.0? I find no difference. I used Jaunty for few days then returned to Intrepid
<scunizi> wiehan: hang on I'll look
<wiehan> thank you scunizi
<Dr_Willis> AcidBurn:  proberly lots of little bug fix's and tweaks.
<DigitalKiwi> gnome 3 should have less features
<DigitalKiwi> that's generally how gnome upgrades work, anyway
<AcidBurn> Dr_Willis: so no new features?!
<reverseblade> lol
<Slart> hehe.. I fear Gnome 12.0
<plander> hi everybody )
<gauravsrf> is there any way to import the thundirbird mails to evolution ?
<reverseblade> AcidBurn, gnome 3.0 didn't make to Januty
<Dr_Willis> AcidBurn:  i diddnet pay much attention to the changes. proberly are a few new features..  check the gnome homepage for changes perhaps or revews?
<Dr_Willis> Gnome dosent do 'radical' changes. :)
<scunizi> wiehan: the easiest way is to list their repo in your system.. then just use synaptic package manager to install.. check this page for the downloadable packages and the repos.http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<AcidBurn> How do you pronounce Gnome? is it Geee-NOM?
<Dr_Willis> like the yard gnome. :)
<reverseblade> Gnh - nomh
<reverseblade> or nohm
<AcidBurn> so it's not Gee-NOM
<reverseblade> no
<reverseblade> Gee
<DigitalKiwi> GNOME (pronounced /ɡəˈnoʊm/)[1
<DigitalKiwi> whatever the heck those mean
<aTr> why do I get -bash: ./hldsupdatetool.bin: No such file or directory ?
<reverseblade> aTr, because there is "No such file or directory" ?
<Slart> aTr: that file might not be marked as an exacutable
<AcidBurn> so the G like in game
<Slart> aTr: what are you doing when you get that error?
<aTr> i run ./hldsupdatetool
<mobi-sheep> Just say G and start choking.
<jefinc> while trying to install mysql I receive this error: /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-server-5.0_5.1.30really5.0.75-0ubuntu10.2_i386.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1);   what does it mean and how do I fix it? :)
<shri420> is there a simple document than that for setting up a web server?
<Dr_Willis> !apache
<meshug> what is the help channel of ubuntu for french speaking one?
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jefinc> shri420: there's a really simple video by lullabot for setting up a webserver
<Dr_Willis> Instaall the apache web server..  edit the html as needed.. ? :)
<scunizi> !fr | meshug
<ubottu> meshug: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<jefinc> shri420: http://www.lullabot.com/node/289/play
<Guest66513> trying to add VLC to ubuntu 9.04
<m4il3r> hi Ppl
<Dr_Willis> !find vlc
<ubottu> Found: libvlc-dev, libvlc2, libvlccore-dev, libvlccore0, mozilla-plugin-vlc (and 10 others)
<Dr_Willis> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.9a-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1652 kB, installed size 3660 kB
<m4il3r> what r u doing here?
<aTr> Slart, I've downloaded hldsupdatetool.bin from steam's website using wget into /hlserver
<meshug> thank you
<aTr> and when trying to run ./hldsupdatetool in /hlserver folder, it gives that -bash: ./hldsupdatetool.bin: No such file or directory error
<Slart> aTr: try running "chmod a+x hlsupdatetool.bin"
<Slart> aTr: see if that fixes it
<Dr_Willis> aTr:  make sure its 'executable' like Slart  sys.
<aTr> still the same problem
<Dr_Willis> use tab completion to be sure you get the file names right.
<Dr_Willis> or its looking for somthing that got renamed.
<Slart> aTr: can you do a "ls -l" in the folder together with the output from when you try running it and put it all on a pastebin?
<Slart> !pastebin | aTr
<ubottu> aTr: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<zagibu> ah, screw it, I'm just going to install 32bit only...
<aTr> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 3513408 2005-09-02 04:27 hldsupdatetool.bin
<aTr> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3513408 2005-09-02 04:27 hldsupdatetool.bin.1
<aTr> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 7822833 2005-03-08 00:42 steam
<skas_> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Slart> aTr: a pastebin.. not here
<aTr> sorry
<anirban> installed the unsupported package and installed the universe package. Still it is showing error : http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/5184/ubuntu20090621181240l.png
<aTr> accidentaly pasted it
<aTr> http://pastebin.com/d6adaa4a3
<Dr_Willis> aTr:  dont youmean to be running the command hldsupdatetool.bin not  hldsupdatetool ?
<aTr> Dr_Willis, i'm running the command ./hldsupdatetool.bin
<aTr> that gives the same problem too
<Feniksas> hello, i edited file .list threw Midnight Commander 'mc' and i want to save and close it what i should press on my keyboard? on Ubuntu
<aTr> brb
<piszczu> serwer
<Slart> aTr: can you include the input and output of you running that in the pastebin?
<jefinc> while trying to install mysql I receive this error: /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-server-5.0_5.1.30really5.0.75-0ubuntu10.2_i386.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1);   what does it mean and how do I fix it? :)
<Slart> Dr_Willis: seems this error can come up if you're running 64 bit linux without 32bit libraries installed
<Slart> Dr_Willis: http://tragicallynull.com/2008/04/27/bash-hldsupdatetoolbin-no-such-file-or-directory-when-trying-to-install-srcds-source-dedicated-server/
<Feniksas> hello, i edited file .list threw Midnight Commander 'mc' and i want to save and close it what i should press on my keyboard? on Ubuntu
<spilakviktor> hi all
<spilakviktor> I would like to please a little help
<Slart> spilakviktor: just go ahead and ask your question
<spilakviktor> i have a thinkpad x40
<spilakviktor> and i would like to use hdd active protection
<spilakviktor> i have ubuntu
<samba_> hello, how to force a version of adobe-flashplugins ?
<dabbler> Feniksas : ctrl-x
<samba_> aptitude install adobe-flashplugins/unstable won't work
<spilakviktor> I install hdpas and tp_smapi
<Slart> samba_: huh? are you using debian?
<samba_> no, ubuntu
<Slart> samba_: ubuntu doesn't have unstable, testing and so on
<samba_> ok, but /hardy will work ?
<Slart> samba_: not sure really.. never tried doing that in ubuntu
<samba_> aptitude install adobe-flashplugins/hardy not work
<samba_> how to do this ?
<Slart> samba_: what version of ubuntu are you running now?
<Dr_Willis> mixxing in debian packages into ubuntu - is asking for trouble.
<Igramul> How can I switch from Ubuntu 9.04 to 8.04 LTS? (The graphic card driver is unstable for my Radeon 9600TX in 9.04).
<samba_> jaunty 9.04
<shri420> that video does not open
<Slart> !downgrade | Igramul
<ubottu> Igramul: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Dr_Willis> !downgrade | Igramul
<scunizi> Igramul: reinstall..
<Dr_Willis> Igramul:  backup imporntant data. reinsall.
<shri420> jefinc  http://www.lullabot.com/node/289/play does not open
<boss_mc> samba_: apt-get install adobe-flashplugins=version
<Igramul> Slart, Dr_Willis: Thank You (even it was not the answer I hoped to get).
<Slart> samba_: ahm.. I'm not sure how the older flash plugin packages worked.. but I think the newer ones download the actual file from adobes site.. ie an older package will not work since the file to download isn't available anymore
<Feniksas> dabbler doesn't work ctrl-x
<samba_> Slade not work this command: apt-get install adobe-flashplugins=hardy !
<dabbler> did you press F4 to edit?
<Slart> samba_: I'm going to refer to my previous answer
<samba_> how to list all tha available version for a package ?
<jefinc> shri420: hmm works fine for me... try this link and click on play; http://www.lullabot.com/videocast/install-local-web-server-ubuntu
<aTr> back
<aTr> how can I update my sources.lst?
<Slart> aTr: http://tragicallynull.com/2008/04/27/bash-hldsupdatetoolbin-no-such-file-or-directory-when-trying-to-install-srcds-source-dedicated-server/
<jefinc> while trying to install mysql I receive this error: /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-server-5.0_5.1.30really5.0.75-0ubuntu10.2_i386.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1);   what does it mean and how do I fix it? :)
<mrynit> how do i start ubuntu in single user text mode
<nathan_> anyone here using Ubuntu at work?
<mrynit> there is no inittab
<scunizi> nathan_: yes.. but I work out of the house
<aTr> Slart, that might fix it
<aTr> thanks again
<Slart> aTr: you're welcome
<aTr> but it seems my apt-get sources.lst is outdated
<loof> wow, FINALLY, i figured out how to kill a fullscreen Wine app without logging in remotely
<nathan_> scunizi: any suggestions to maximise ubuntu potential
<loof> should be a default option/keypress in gnome imo'
<aTr> Slart, http://pastebin.com/m4881220f
<boss_mc> loof: jump to tty2 and do wineserver -killall?
<loof> boss_mc: in a fullscreen 3d app in wine you can't do that
<loof> takes the keypresses
<dabbler> mrynit : reboot and GRUB gives you option for single user (root) mode
<Slart> aTr: oh.. that was that idea
<boss_mc> loof: GNOME should steal the keypresses to take you to tty2 before they're passed to wine, then the app has lost focus so doesn't get the later ones...
<aTr> Slart, the apt-get sources list might be outdated, or broken
<scunizi> nathan_: depends.. install and learn the programs that make life easier for what you do.  explore options or additions like a lamp server in a virtual machine so you don't muck up your primary system
<ber2> hi... I just installed the ubuntu-netbook-remix package on Ubuntu 9.04, I am having lots of problems at login and with desktop-switcher
<Slart> aTr: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<shri420> where can i find the synaptic package manager on ubuntu 8.1
<Slart> shri420: system, administration?
<loof> boss_mc: if you've not tried it, don't guess and say it'll work. because it doesn't =/
<shri420> okay thanks
<aTr> Slart, it's Ubuntu 8.04 and I guess it's LTS
<eoch> can anyone tell me what to type to get rid of the channel connect / parts in irc?  way to much stuff in here.
<boss_mc> loof: I have tried it, with portal and HL2, both worked fine
<scunizi> nathan_: use a seperate /home for your data.. it makes it easier for upgrades or reinstalls
<loof> boss_mc: i mean specifcally in 3d apps in wine
<loof> boss_mc: doesn't work in mass effect
<boss_mc> loof: strange, I'll take your word for it, what was your solution?
<scunizi> nathan_: np :)
<loof> adding an entry in the keyboard shortcuts to run /usr/bin/xkill =S
<loof> boss_mc: in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts
<VirusTB> hi
<boss_mc> loof: does mass effect use ctrl+alt+f* as a keyboard shortcut in-game?
<loof> not afaik
<loof> i've never had to use it
<boss_mc> loof: cos why would keyboard shortcuts work when switching tty (a lower level shortcut) doesn't...?
<aTr> slart, it's Ubuntu 8.10, not 8.04. My bad.
<boss_mc> loof: makes no sense... but what works, works
<loof> but still, i mean, there should be a global keypress solution to killing fullscreen 3d crap that goes bonkers/freezes
<Feniksas> grawity kaip su nano atidaryti sources.list faila?
<loof> boss_mc: no clue why ctrl-alt-f1 doesn't work, but it doesn't
<Slart> aTr: shouldn't be a problem with ia32-libs then.. but I don't really know how to fix it.. you could try another mirror but that's a long shot
<gauravsrf> any way to get the thunderbird mails to evolutions?
<loof> it's obvious that the window is capturing all keypresses tho
<grawity> Feniksas: nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<scunizi> loof ctrl+alt+prntscrn+k might do it.  also their is REISUB
<loof> anyone know how to add a system stats script/addon to xchat? i'm a newb
<Dr_Willis> !find libSDL_gfx
<ubottu> File libSDL_gfx found in libsdl-gfx1.2-4, libsdl-gfx1.2-dev
<loof> REISUB?
<boss_mc> !reisub
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Dr_Willis> loof:  check teh xchat homepage for all sorts of docs/scripts
<VirusTB> IS there A Site where I can SEE  list of ALL useful APP's for Ubuntu?
<Jaune> Can someone help me, i have done an apt-get autoremove , but now ive got plenty of error :-/ is there an way to undo the apt-get autoremove ???
<loof> boss_mc: nice, but rebooting isn't my idea of elegant, lol
<loof> dr_willis: thx
<Feniksas> grawity -bash: nano: command not found
<scunizi> Jaune: nope
<boss_mc> loof: I wasn't suggesting it, I was explaining it
<grawity> Feniksas: apt-get install nano
<loof> yaya, i know =D just being a jerk =]
<grawity> Feniksas: but I doubt apt-get will work with Breezy repos ...
<loof> or rather, commenting on how it sucks to have to kill your whole os just to kill one messed up task
<Slart> VirusTB: no
<loof> brb
<eoch> okay, finally got rid of all those join/part messages.  Now I can actually read this channel.
<eoch> Earlier someone recommended lshw for me to find more info on my video card... besides that and lspci, any others, that might be helpful?
<eoch> I'm trying to troubleshoot an opengl issue.
<scunizi> eoch: yea.. with 1200+ nicks it can get pretty busy in here with join/parts
<adi__> hi ppl
<loof> LOAD -e inxi
<loof> hmn
<loof> i'm a nub
<eoch> scunizi: the client I'm using isn't that simple to find how to get rid of them either.. you actually have to do a split view and hide the command window (KVirc)
<grawity> irssi <3
<scunizi> eoch: just a suggestion... irssi
<eoch> hmmm I will look at it.
<adi__> anyone has news about dveloping the GMA 500 driver?
<whyz> hey. what kind of disk encryption is used if i choose to use an encrypted disk in ubuntu installer?
<scunizi> eoch: while looking at that also look at screen
<grawity> scunizi: I prefer dtach, it doesn't mess UTF-8
<scunizi> grawity: never heard of that one..
<arthur_> can sombody help with wireless? http://pastebin.com/f32c5303a
<grawity> scunizi: dtach is kind of like screen, but without all those features [which I don't need] - just plain attaching/detaching.
<cedric__> Hello all ! Does someboy could help me with this error msg ? Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0". RandR extension missing
<scunizi> grawity: ah.. I like screen with "splitting". irssi on top and cli on the bottom
<adi__> arthur_, it's a atheros?
<ongolaBoy> hi.what may epxlain that Xorg and Firefox are using all my ressources ?
<arthur_> yes
<grawity> scunizi: I just have multiple terminal windows for that. Alt+Tab is easier for me to type than Ctrl-A, tab.
<scunizi> grawity: I've never noticed a problem with utf-8..
<eoch> so do you use irssi in a terminal or do you have a gui for it?
<adi__> arthur_, which one?
<adie86> Enter text here...
<adie86> aii
<grawity> adie86: Enter reply here.
<scunizi> grawity: true..
<aTr> Slart, it seems that apt-get was using an older sources list for 8.04
<arthur_> i did lspci but not showing up
<packet-sent> Anyone use full drive encryption know how you get grub to ask for passphrase after a kernel update ?
<arthur_> neither is it showing up in iwconfig
<Slart> aTr: ouch... you've got it fixed now?
<adi__> u have ubuntu 8.04?
<arthur_> or ifconfig
<aTr> Slart, now only 2 dependencies can't be installed
<aTr> also I forgot to tell you that the machine is running in x86-64
<arthur_> yes 8.04.. i installed 8.10 to check it out, it use to work b4 that, i share the /home  between both os...
<aTr> so it's in 64-bit
<gunslinger_> he
<gunslinger_> echo 'gila'
<arthur_> i dual boot...
<gunslinger_> misi"
<adi__> arthur_, i have the same problem. i've fixed with installing the 9.04
<adi__> it's the easy way...
<arthur_> ok will get on it...lol
<gunslinger_> hai
<gunslinger_> hi
<arthur_> works in 8.10 but lost it in 8.04... weird...
<Guest49062> hi
<scunizi> arthur_: you can't share /home between two versions of ubuntu
<arthur_> i was told u can.....
<kbrooks> arthur_: scunizi: um
<scunizi> arthur_: unless you're sharing between gnome & kde of one version release only
<arthur_> i use gnome...
<Guest49062> i need help with ubuntu hardy heron - whenever i execute apt - it just stops at building dependency tree at 50% and it takes up 97+ % of cpu load. please im really desperate
<aTr> x86_64 is amd64 arhitecture?
<grawity> aTr: Yes.
<grawity> aTr: amd64 is the old name for x86_64 [x64].
<kbrooks> if the two versions are on separate paritions, it is _possible_, but /home has settingfs specific to gnome and kde versions that are different in each version
<kbrooks> that's why you can't
<aTr> grawity, I see
<kbrooks> arthur_: scunizi: ^
<arthur_> i guess i need to reinstall hardy? how can i remove the hidden files in my home dir.. all the usr settings...ect with out changing my documents n stuff...
<adi__> Guest49062, the processor works at full frecquence?
<Slart> Has anyone come up with something clever regarding fscks so that you don't end up having to wait half an hour or more when you reboot because there has been x reboots since the last check
<gunslinger_> yahoo messenger can't use ?
<Slart> !yahoo | gunslinger_
<ubottu> gunslinger_: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<gunslinger_> is it true ?
<Guest49062> adi_ yes
<loof> grawity: question; does irssi need ANY other packages to be installed? i'm having a bitch of a time getting scripts going in xchat =S
<boss_mc> Slart: ext4 has much faster fsck
<gunslinger_> oh, i see
<kbrooks> arthur_: well, there is a way.
<kbrooks> arthur_: second please
<grawity> loof: irssi just needs Perl (which is usually installed by default).
<scunizi> kbrooks: arthur_ that is true but not what I was referring to.  You can't run 8.04 & 8.10 from the same /home because of differing configs for user installed items.  but kde & gnome of version 8.04 will play together nicely
<grawity> loof: and, Xchat scripts won't work in irssi.
<kbrooks> scunizi: right, that is what i said
<Slart> boss_mc: mm.. I'm just not ready to convert 6TB of ext3/xfs to ext4 quite yet
<loof> i don't care, i just want a system stats script that works =S
<arthur_> hey live and learn...lol
<Slart> boss_mc: not until people can agree on how it should behave when it comes to syncing and such =)
<adi__> Guest49062, write in console   cat /proc/cpuinfo
<eoch> I'm trying to find out more about my built in video so I can troubleshoot some opengl/cairo-dock issues... when I do an lspci I get this back as a result: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<adi__> Guest49062, u'll see there the working frecq.
<boss_mc> Slart: fair, the ubuntu version of ext4 uses the same synch method that ext3 uses, helping with data integrity
<eoch> are there other commands I can run besides lshw?
<loof> eoch: i'll tell you this right now: INTEL VIDEO SUCKS (for docking stations *especially)
<arthur_> is there a way to get more than 4 partitions on a hard drive? ata drive laptop?
<Guest49062> adi_ ok i will pastebin
<deany> Slart, tune2fs and disable it?  altho I doubt you really want that
<eoch> loof: it's my built in video on my laptop.
<scunizi> arthur_: yes.. make the 4 partition an extended partition.. then in that you can add pretty much as many as you want
<loof> eoch: i feel for you =[
<Slart> deany: mm.. that's what I'm doing right now .. and then I try to find some time to unmount the drives one by one, checking them and remounting them...
<arthur_> ok
<Slart> deany: while keeping anything that might need them shut off.
<Guest49062> adi_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/200798/
<arthur_> make 2 home partitions in that manner... resolve the conflicks..?
<loof> eoch: i have to support intel video laptops at work, and docking/redocking is a retarded issue with them, even with the latest intel video drivers. intel can't code video drivers worth crap
<iwo> hey, any samba experts in here? I'm having some problems with my samba shares.
<ongolaBoy> hi.what may epxlain that Xorg and Firefox are using all my ressources ?
<loof> iwo: what problem?
<iwo> i have two samba shares configured on my NAS
<adi__> Guest49062, yes it's working fine
<eoch> loof:  I didn't get it for gaming, rest of the system is pretty decent. it's a new Dell.  The Win 7 side works great, but I almost never boot to that side.
<iwo> when i connect to them using my laptop running ubuntu...
<adi__> maybe it's because u have a slow connection
<loof> eoch: yeah =/
<scunizi> arthur_: when you make an extended partition, to use it you'll have to create at least one partition in (or under) it..
<loof> iwo: and?
<iwo> i can create/delete files and directories, but i don't have read or write access to the files i create
<loof> iwo: did you password protect your shares?
<iwo> nope
<loof> if you did you need to pass an option for user/pass to smbmount
<Guest49062> adi_ no, because i even executed sudo apt-get autoclean and it did the same exact thing
<iwo> i can read all the existing files, but when i create a file via samba, the permissions end up like:
<gunslinger_> my yahoo messenger now work
<iwo> -rw-rw----
<gunslinger_> thanks buddies
<iwo> and the file owner is root
<grawity> !yahoo | gunslinger_
<ubottu> gunslinger_: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<loof> try mounting it with username/password
<loof> lemme find the options
<iwo> i'm attaching to the shares via a line in my fstab...
<adi__> Guest49062, try to install kpowersave from synaptic. u'll see in taskbar the prog. click right on it and try dynamic or others
<iwo> like this:     //192.168.1.103/share	/media/share	smbfs	file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777	0	0
<julianoliver> i've upgraded to 9.04 from 8.10 on an Acer Aspire One and am seeing intermittent total wireless dropout, with dmesg reporting that the device is temporarily unavailable. rmmod ath5k ; modprobe ath5k does nothing to remedy it, nor does a reboot. what does work to bring it back is to pm-suspend and the resume
<julianoliver> any ideas why this is? quite odd..
<Guest49062> synaptic just turns white and hangs
<iwo> i suspect it might be down to the smb.conf on my NAS, but i can't see what's wrong there either...
<packet-sent> I use full drive encryption but after installing the latest kernel my system will not boot because it does not ask for my passphrase,  how do set it up so I am asked for the passphrase after a kernel update ? I can access my old kernel and it still asks for passphrase but how do I install a new kernel and have the ability to enter passphrase?
<adi__> lol
<adi__> Guest49062, i don't have ideea what could be
<packet-sent> I woulda thought this would be an automatic process
<adi__> u have low memory maybe?
<loof> iwo: read this: http://opensuse.swerdna.org/susesambacifs.html
<boss_mc> is there no shockwave player for linux at all?
<loof> iwo: also, it's mount cifs, not smbmount. my bad
<Guest49062> adi_ 896 MB - its ok - i really suspect it is hardware fault
<julianoliver> anyone else here with 9.04 on the Acer Aspire One? it seems 9.04 has broken support for ath5k at the interrupt level somehow..
<julianoliver> boss_mc: no, and probably never will be.
<boss_mc> julianoliver: why not, they released a flash player?
<julianoliver> boss_mc: i don't know. i've been using Linux for 10 years as my primary system. it was always promised, never delivered.
<VirusTB> Why cant MY Open Office open an .accdb (acess 2007 database ? ?)
<julianoliver> i think shockwave's finally on the way out, anyway. good riddance i say.
<iwo> this is what my smb.conf looks like on the NAS:
<iwo> http://pastebin.com/d2d220cd7
<mobi-sheep> julianoliver: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<julianoliver> mobi-sheep: cheers.
<adi__> Guest49062, the screen works at normal resolution?
<elizabeth> Hey guys
<loof> boss_mc: shockwave is old/dying, everyone's moving to flash. why do you need to open aam files?
<VirusTB> Why cant MY Open Office open an .accdb (acess 2007 database ? ?) mobi-sheep is there something aditionally i need to install
<elizabeth> Is it possible to boot regular desktop edition ubuntu from a usb or does that only work for unr?
<boss_mc> loof: some things havn't updated to modern technologies (isketch is what prompted this line of investigation but there are others)
<Guest49062> adi_ it is at 1024 x 768 yes - no screen porblem
<loof> iwo: read the page i linked to get your share working properly
<aTr> does anybody knows what's apparmor?
<Slart> elizabeth: afaik they should both be able to boot from usb
<TnEt1> VirusTB ===> http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Access_2007
<VirusTB> TnEt1:  thanks
<Slart> aTr: yes.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppArmor
<iwo> loof, since my smb.conf contains @"everyone" on the write list, shouldn't I be able to use this without supplying logon details?
<adi__> Guest49062, try to update the kernel...seems a problem of the kernel to handle the processor
<Guest49062> adi_ lol
<Guest49062> adi_ to update kernel i must use apt - no?
<iwo> for some reason, root is the owner of the files i create :\
<elizabeth> Slart: awesome, thanks!
<aTr> Slart, ahh. I see.
<adi__> just make update system in adminstration
<aTr> it gives me the FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.27.10-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv4-64/modules.dep: No such file or directory error when installin with apt-get
<Slart> !usb | elizabeth, there might be some info here
<ubottu> elizabeth, there might be some info here: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<adi__> it will take u step by step
<elizabeth> Slart, ubottu: I installed fine on my own netbook, so I know the steps
<elizabeth> But the connection here sucks and I don't want to download something that will turn out not to work
<mobi-sheep> elizabeth:
<VirusTB> TnEt1:  its an .exe  i amin ubuntu
<Guest49062> adi_ thanks but that does not sound good.
<VirusTB> tnet1 i am in ubuntu*
<mobi-sheep> elizabeth: Err.  I mean... If you're running UNR, you could switch it to classic desktop mode.  I don't know exactly where but it's somewhere there.
<loof> iwo: heh, you have valid users=@"administrators" in your smb.conf
<elizabeth> mobi-sheep: nah, this is for a friends regular hp (bleh) laptop that I am installing a fresh copy on
<iwo> sorry, should have mentioned: the share's i'm talking about here are called SHARE and SHARE2
<iwo> for both of these, valid users=@"administrators",@"everyone"
<aTr> Slart, I got this error FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.27.10-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv4-64/modules.dep: No such file or directory when installing something with apt-get (apparmor gives that error)
<Confused> Toucanos!
<loof> iwo: wrong formatting, then, i think? http://lists.samba.org/archive/samba/2002-August/050286.html
<Toucanos> Yes Confused! Do you need help?
<Slart> aTr: no idea, sorry
<aTr> mrmonday also told me that the installation is messed up
<quahwh> fdsd
<quahwh> fdgsgfg
<shri420> anyone tried setting gitweb on ubuntu
<iwo> nah, i don't think it's the wrong formatting. it's accepting me as a valid user (and the other two shares, ADMIN 2 and DISK 2 are created by my Linksys hardware, so I think the formatting is correct)
<loof> iwo: try = Administrators Everyone
<loof> iwo: if you're not going to try, you're never going to fix it
<loof> try
<loof> you'll probably have to kill and restart samba
<loof> question
<shri420> has anyone tried setting up gitweb on ubuntu
<Toucanos> no, sorry
<loof> are these shares just for personal use? if you aren't concerned about anyone else seeing the data/modifying it (if it's local on the lan or whatever) then just use the cifs method i mentioned since that works and it's FAST to setup
<khushil> Hi all
<khushil> Does anyone here have any experience getting the wireless card working on a HP 6735s at all please?
<loof> but yeah if you're not gonna try a suggested fix your problem'll kinda not get fixed =/
<loof> iwo: see here: http://www.faqs.org/docs/securing/chap29sec284.html
<gaet> hi all
<iwo> loof: thanks, i'll try the cifs method
<gaet> i have a problem with ath5k module on "Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)"
<loof> iwo: another indication that your formatting for the line is wrong: http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/manual4/smbconf.html
<loof> that example has valid users = blah
<gaet> "ath5k phy0: unsupported jumbo"
<loof> and valid users = blah2
<loof> on separated lines
<iwo> loof, i think these files you're linking are samba2 format
<iwo> not samba 3
<iwo> http://lists.samba.org/archive/samba/2004-January/077790.html
<Guest29127> hi hab im hauptmenü den punkt "systemverwaltung" gelöscht ? wie kann ich den wieder herstellen ? ode rmuss ich alle starter manuell wiederherstellen ?
<scunizi> !de | Guest29127
<darthanubis> !ge
<ubottu> Guest29127: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ubottu> ქართული ენაზე დახმარების მიღებისთვის გთხოვთ შემობრძანდით #ubuntu-ge / Kartuli enaze dakhmarebis mighebistvis gtkhovt shemobrdzandit #ubuntu-ge
<AE^^laptop> what's .ge?
<darthanubis> AE^^laptop, lol no idea, my bad
<Shironeko> Hello Hello!!!
<Shironeko> quick and easy question
<pit> hello
<Shironeko> I want to add an ubuntu repository to an Ubuntu Based Distro
<Slart> AE^^laptop: georgia
<pit> whts ir?
<AE^^laptop> ah
<darthanubis> Shironeko, not advised
<pit> IR?
<scunizi> pit: infared?
<Slart> pit: ireland?
<Shironeko> should I add the release repo or the release-updates repo?
<Shironeko> I'm going to apt-pinning
<pit> but this programm isn't with IR!
<darthanubis> Shironeko, if your going to break stuff, go all the way
<AE^^laptop> infrared?
<scunizi> Slart: does that mean there is a gealic (sp?) channel?
<scunizi> :)
<pit> yes
<Shironeko> I'm not going to break any stuff
<darthanubis> Shironeko, why not just use Debian's repos?
<Shironeko> because the distro is Ubuntu based, Hardy
<Shironeko> and it even uses Hardy packages
<Slart> scunizi: probably is.. gentlemen.. open your text books =)
<darthanubis> Shironeko, we can't advised that here, but knock yourself out. You sound capable?
<Shironeko> I do I do
<Shironeko> at least tell me the difference between the release repo and the update repo
<darthanubis> Shironeko, what does the "ubuntu-based" distro say about adding repos? Is this not a question btter suited to that forum?
<darthanubis> Shironeko, updates are fixes naturally. That is all
<Shironeko> oks, so I should add both then
<racecar56> it seems the power button on my compaq sr1020nx immediately turns off the comp but in winblows it works fine
<Shironeko> the ubuntu-based-distro forums say that I'll go to Gnu-hell if I do this
<Shironeko> so I better don't ask
<Shironeko> but I need some restricted software
<Slart> racecar56: I don't quite understand.. a power button isn't supposed to turn the computer off?
<Shironeko> flash and unrar
<gabriel> Hi everyone
<andre_pl> i'm having a little mod-rewrite confusion, could someone take a look at my fairly simple rules http://dpaste.com/57900/  the problem i'm having is described there as well.
<nejo> hi
<Slart> racecar56: or you want it to do a controlled shutdown?
<racecar56> Slart, you know if you press the power button a menu thingy popped up
<racecar56> Slart, but it dosen't happen on ther
<gabriel> I have a Logitech Webcam and I want to know how to adjust brightness on ubuntu 9.04? any easy way to do this?
<racecar56> Slart, it just boom off like i unplug it
<racecar56> Slart, what, is acpi unsupported on that type?
<iwo> same problem with cifs mode. it's strange - i can read/write any files but when i create my own file, i don't have access to it...
<iwo> it's like it's a umask problem
<scunizi> gabriel: typically it's done with whatever program you're using for your webcam
<Slart> racecar56: I thought that was done in the BIOS.. I don't really feel like trying it on my desktop right now and I don't think I've actually had to use my power button for a very long time
<mobi-sheep> andre_pl: Try #ubuntu-server ?
<Slart> racecar56: might be an acpi thing.. did you install using noacpi?
<gabriel> But on mine it is too dark, but on windows xp looks perfect, its a logitech connect
<racecar56> Slart, i don't know i had a fresh install of 9.04 and anyway 8.10 dosen't work (it IS an ancient computer)
<loof> iwo: is there a risk of other users changing your files?
<loof> if no, then use %S
<^MeRrY^> gmn c carax chat
<andre_pl> mobi-sheep: lol, thanks, I was in the wrong channel anyway. :)
<loof> and iwo: are you mounting it to a different mountpoint when mounting with cifs?
<loof> you should
<scunizi> gabriel: logitec as do other webcams uses propiatory drivers that are not available on linux.. so coders have done their best to reverse engineer a lot of them.. they are not always perfect.. Again.. what ever program you're using to view your webcam should have a method of adjusting the brightness.
<AE^^laptop> under ubuntu 9.04, what program do i need to activate my laptop function keyboard keys?
<sylvanus_> would anyone have any Idea why synaptic package manager is downloading so slow? I should have sustained speeds of 2 megabytes a sec.
<gabriel> ok thanks
<mobi-sheep> AE^^laptop: It already should work.
<mobi-sheep> AE^^laptop: At least it did for me.
<loof> sylvanus: you do realize it depends on where the package is, right?
<scunizi> sylvanus_: synaptic has a feature you have to manually activate to find the faster server for your location.. just becuase you have a great connection does't mean the route to the servers isn't bottlenecking it
<verb_> I have Jaunty on a laptop with intel card and Blender is all messed up, is there a problem with the official driver?
<loof> sylvanus: if you've added a patch from another repository that repository could be on dialup (likely not, but it COULD)
<mobi-sheep> sylvanus_: The servers may be slow.  Use mirror if you feel like it.
<racecar56> AE^^laptop,  it worked for my nightmare laptop, if it works for that junk you should be able to have it working
<AE^^laptop> hehe, well, i cant disable my mousepad
<shiri> hi there, i ha ve 3 ethernet cards adwise me whats wrong http://paste.org/8512 , can get fully working setup, wish some one hel me :} ?
<sylvanus_> would yes but it has never downloaded at only 5 kilobytes/sec
<verb_> I have Jaunty on a laptop with intel card and 3D acceleration is all messed up, is there a problem with the official driver?
<erUSUL> !intel | verb_
<ubottu> verb_: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Mefached> Windows has always been /dev/hda1 on my system (Ubuntu is on /dev/sda1 on a SATA drive). After my most recent Ubuntu reinstall (9.04), fdisk -l returns Windows as /dev/sdb1, and GRUB won't boot the NT Loader (it gives me an error 13: unsupported executable.)
<Mefached> What happened?
<samtihen> graphics drivers are doing wonderfully in jaunty at the moment...
<samtihen> intel is all messed up
<shiri> :S
<scunizi> Mefached: since hardy even ide drives list as sdxx
<racecar56> Mefached, winblows blew up :P
<samtihen> and nvidia has some sweet bugs too
<AE^^laptop> not to mention ati/amd :p
<samtihen> using nvidia 180 driver, all QT apps get terrible rendering
<racecar56> Mefached, ahh i see "since hardy even ide drives list as sdxx"
<scunizi> samtihen: which 180 driver?
<racecar56> Mefached, but one thing.... i wonder WHY?
<Mefached> Why am I getting an Error 13 then? (Windows still mounts fine.)
<samtihen> nvidia
<samtihen> um
<racecar56> scunizi, what was in hardy that did that, that is really retarded
<scunizi> samtihen: 180.xx
<samtihen>  not sure, sorry
<phoenixcomm>  hello everybody
<Mefached> I was just using 8.04, and it was /dev/hda1. Off.
<Mefached> *Odd
<racecar56> phoenixcomm, hi
<scunizi> racecar56: the dev did it because of some underlying system enhancement..
<samtihen> whatever was installed by default using the restricted driver thing
<scunizi> *dev's
<phoenixcomm> I would like to know if there is support for multilple monitors?? I have 4 of them on my XP box.
<racecar56> Mefached, hm
<scunizi> samtihen: and what version of ubuntu?
<samtihen> 9.04
<Mefached> I just need GRUB to boot it... My family is flipping out.
<loof> phoenixcomm: yeah ubuntu supports multimonitor :P
<samtihen> theres a bug out there for it
<samtihen> i checked
<chazco> phoenixcomm - Depends on your hardware... I have nvidia/intel (two systems) and both work fine with multiple monitors.
<phoenixcomm> latest dl desktop
<racecar56> Mefached, i wasn't around in the 7.10 days, maybe i should burn a disk of it, jam it in my horror laptop and see if it says IDE :P
<loof> phoenixcomm: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhMErNsEoZw
<samtihen> if you fall back to 173 it fixes it
<gurugeek> Hello. This error: "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"  appeared after installing ipmasq
<scunizi> samtihen: might be 180.5x.. nvidia is now at 185.xx
<loof> phoenixcomm: basically for simple questions like that just search on youtube and you'll have your answer :P :P :P
<samtihen> hrm
<gurugeek> Hello. This error: "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"  appeared after installing ipmasq I can't reinstall or reconfigure it. What should i do?
<samtihen> maybe worth checking
<gabriel> I have a question: is it possible to install MySpace IM on Ubuntu 9.04?
<mobi-sheep> !dualmonitor | phoenixcomm
<ubottu> phoenixcomm: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<olivier> salut
<mobi-sheep> !xinerama | phoenixcomm
<ubottu> phoenixcomm: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<phoenixcomm> thks
<samtihen> since 173 has another amazing bug where javascript performance in firefox is horrible
<mobi-sheep> gabriel: Pidgin support MySpace protocol.
<mobi-sheep> !pidgin | gabriel
<ubottu> gabriel: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<loof> gurugeek: try "apt-get -f install" to force the install
<samtihen> actually, i think its css DOM manipulation being done by X, and nvida driving X
<gabriel> Ok, but does it support the MySpace IM Chat?
<shri420> how do i set up gitweb on ubuntu
<dakarn> yes it does gabriel
<grawity> gabriel: Pidgin does support MySpaceIM.
<Filo> ciao
<dakarn> !it | filo
<ubottu> filo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<gabriel> Ok thanks for the answer
<Padhu> ubottu: english pkease
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about english pkease
<Padhu> please
<dakarn> padhu: ubottu is a bot :)
<loof> lol @ padhu
<gurugeek> loof: still not working..."E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<Padhu> lol :-P
<loof> padhu: dakarn typed "!it | filo" and the bot responds to requests made with "!<sometopic>"
<dakarn> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<loof> padhu and since he added the option for it, it's in italian :P
<LaChamelle> #BZFlag
<crazygraph> test
<loof> gurugeek: you're sure you're not running multiple instances of package managers?
<loof> gurugeek: make sure that you're not. you could also follow feraldeb's instructions here http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/sub-process-usrbindpkg-returned-an-error-code-1-171107/
<gurugeek> loof: ok i'll check it out... thanks
<racecar56> loof, he didn't say E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<loof> basically he says delete related stuff from /var/lib/dpkg/info and from /var/cache/apt/archives and do the same
<loof> racecar56: yeah =S i know
<racecar56> loof, k
<loof> gurugeek: another potential fix: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/apt-get-upgrade-error-code-1-195307/ (read all the way at the bottom, move those files aside and do apt-get -f install again
<loof> man, i'm on top of this google shit
<loof> it's like i need to start posting letmegooglethatforyou links =/
<scunizi> you mean like the rest of us on lots of occations?
<sonism> a ka de?
<sonism> apo kaba de?
<r41> a da
<ImOeT> #surabaya
<r41> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<GreyGhost> !firefox modifications
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Darck1> hi all - anybody know if there's an IDJC channel anywhere?
<gurugeek> loof: after reading some pages, it worked. i removed all files with ipmasq at /var/lib/dpkg/info
<loof> gurugeek: awesome =D
<loof> ok, this is really stupid
<loof> i'm still working on getting scripts going in xchat
<loof> does ANYONE use scripts in xchat???
<mobi-sheep> loof: Wrong channel?
<mobi-sheep> loof: #xchat
<loof> no =/
<ruadh>  /quit
<Darck1> okay - I'll try another track. Anybody here using Jaunty and IDJC?
<tosate> Hi! Is there currently a problem with the ubuntu repositories? I cannot receive the repository indexes.
<Warp4> tosate, im not having any issues
<Darck1> nor I - just did an update
<thomc> tosate: no problems here.
<GreyGhost> tosate, nope .. wat does it say?
<loof> mobi-sheep: see, you were wrong about being in the wrong channel
<tosate> http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 403 Forbidden [IP: 141.76.2.130 80]
<loof> at least here some people are awake =S
<mobi-sheep> loof: No love there?
<loof> newp =[
<loof> seriously, all i want is a working system stats irc plugin
<GreyGhost> hmm .. i was refering to 9.04 ..
<predictable> Does anyone know where to find the restricted driver manager in ubuntu 9.04. I'm reading a tutorial, but I can't seem to find mine..
<loof> it shouldn't require installing everything under the sun
<GreyGhost> tosate, maybe de mirror .. or interpid repos..
<gurugeek> Problem: I just found out that I don't have  the /etc/init.d/dnsmasq file. I reinstalled dnsmasq and the file wont show up. ANyone?
<tosate> GreyGhost: Maybe the german mirror for interpid?
<loof> predictable: it's the "hardware drivers" option in system->administration from the gnome panel
<andreas69>  i installed compiz and mac4lin... now i want to apply the leopard minimize maximize effect... does anyone know how can i do it???
<GreyGhost> tosate, you'll have to find someone to test ..
<bkraptor_> is there any chance of an official update to pidgin 2.5.7?
<GreyGhost> i'm indian mirror of 9.04 :P
<Darck1> *tap* *tap* *tap* is this thing on? I guess nobody's using IDJC - But is any guru willing to help me anyway - I'm not terribly familiar with pulseaudio and jack and I'm trying to get them to both play nice together
<tosate> GreyGhost: you can just enter the url into your browser
<predictable> loof: I was afraid of that. I thought that. Well why doesn't any support come up for radeon cards? This ubuntu help shows doing the restricted radeon drivers for better 3d support.
<mobi-sheep> bkraptor_: It'll be updated less than a week.
<tosate> I switched the mirror from German server to main
<tosate> now it works
<GreyGhost> tosate, and i guess u didnt try that ?
<tosate> thanks for you help
<mobi-sheep> !yahoo | bkraptor_
<ubottu> bkraptor_: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<GreyGhost> tosate, and that works too ..
<alberto2000> anyone: ive created a new googlecode account. how do i commit my first file to it?
<tosate> GreyGhost: strange...
<bkraptor_> mobi-sheep: thanks, I already have the workaround. I just wanted to know when the new version will come through an official repository
<predictable> loof: pastebin #3 is what im trying to do..
<rubydiamond> guys.. where is user crontab is saved
<rubydiamond> which file ?
<mobi-sheep> bkraptor_: But you knew it'll be updated eventually and you had to ask? :P
<Darck1> okay - since nobody is replying to me - does anybody have a suggestion for a channel to go to for Jack/Pulseaudio issues?
<mobi-sheep> Darck1: This may help you?
<mobi-sheep> !sound | Darck1
<ubottu> Darck1: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<thomc> rubydiamond: I'm not sure where the crontab is saved, but you can edit it with crontab -e
<bkraptor_> mobi-sheep: I wanted to know if it would be updated at all. ubuntu doesn't have the best track record of updating to the latest versions
<rubydiamond> thomc: I had taken backup of my previous ubuntu files .
<bkraptor_> mobi-sheep: take for example openoffice 3.1.0
<rubydiamond> now want to setup crontab on new ubuntu
<init[1]|znc> hey is there any way to add files to tar.gz or tar.bz2 , as we do with -r (append) with tar
<Darck1> thanks mobi-sheep but my issues is a little more complex. I have pulseaudio and jack working to the point where I've got my internet radio station working but Jack is streaming everything to my soundcard whether I have the "monitor" on or not - it's some kind of pulse/jack issue that I'm too dumb to resolve
<rubydiamond> I don't remember what were my previous crontab settings
<plcTowlie> I have an EEE pc 900 Celeron which is affected by the bug https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/349314 , the solutions posted have limited effect, but it remains unusable in the netbook remix.  Would regular jaunty run well?  Is anyone familiar with an alternate build that will run well on the 900?  ie easypeasy?
<Eruaran> Anyone using a USB tv tuner with Ubuntu ?
<enovativ> when i try to access my windows shares, sometimes it works, and sometimes it doesn't.  When it doesn't work, i get this : http://pastebin.com/m1bcf6aa7
<bony> how to convert .mpg or .mod files to .ogv? i tried kino but the video quality is lost
<enovativ> why does it say "Please select another viewer..."
<enovativ> what is the "viewer" ?
<cabrey> enovativ, are you just putting the server's name in or the full address?
<Maveas> !unzip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unzip
<loof> predictable: what does it show when you go into hardware drivers??
<Maveas> !zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Darck1> AH-HAH! I think I have it
<enovativ> just the server name ?
<loof> also: you CAN just download the linux drivers from ati's site and run them
<enovativ> cabrey: just the server name
<Armageddon> what are the build-dep of pidgin ?
<loof> predictable: the installer has a nice gui interface that works in gnome/ubuntu 9.04
<GreyGhost> Armageddon, check on pidgin site?
<cabrey> enovativ, and if you open a terminal and try to ping the server using just the name, what happens
<Armageddon> GreyGhost: actually they have the update thingy which i did and it didnt update to the latest version
<loof> predictable : you should backup your /etc/X11/xorg.conf (VERY important in case something goes wrong).
<GreyGhost> Armageddon, hmm .. not available through apt?
<deprobi> m
<Armageddon> thanks
<Darck1> nope, bugger
<Darck1> :-(
<enovativ> cabrey: didn'try that
<enovativ> cabrey: i get "unknown host"
<cabrey> enovativ, thats why then, you have to use the server's fully qualified domain name or its ip address
<enovativ> cabrey: never mind sir...i figured it out.....sometimes i just need to take my time
<thomc> rubydiamond: as far as I can tell crontab -e saves the file to the /tmp directory. I don't think it will have been saved in /home, if that's what you backed up.
<enovativ> cabrey: thanks for your assistance
<rubydiamond> thomc: lol
<thomc> rubydiamond: what's funny?
<rubydiamond> thomc: if system cleanups /tmp dir everyday.. crontab would get lost everyday
<angeliyoxulo> si
<angeliyoxulo> hola
<cabrey> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<angeliyoxulo> yo soy español
<angeliyoxulo> y tu
<cabrey> american :) #ubuntu-es
<vehystrix> Can anyone tell me why I can't get my video card working?
<jcrawford> does the ubuntu install come with compiz fusion?
<Spike1506> jcapinc, yes
<Dougal> But my hard drive *was* very full for a while, and i have a feeling I might be running a different file system How can I find out if I need to defrag, because *something* is slowing my computer to a crawl.
<cabrey> jcornwall, yes
<Spike1506> jcrawford*
<cabrey> ^ that too
<jcrawford> thanks Spike1506
<Dougal> *sorry, that's half a question* reposting...
<jcrawford> also anyone know if the latest version works with the apple airport card?
<Dougal> I'm told that ubuntu doesn't need to be defragged if you're using the usual filesystem, or your drive has become *very* full at some stage.
<Spike1506> jcrawford, you can enable it via System -> preferences -> Appearance --> Desktop Effects
<angeliyoxulo> what
<Dougal> But my hard drive *was* very full for a while, and i have a feeling I might be running a different file system How can I find out if I need to defrag, because *something* is slowing my computer to a crawl.
<angeliyoxulo> q
<Slart> Dougal: what file system are you using?
<jcrawford> I want to install on my mac pro but the last version did not support it so I had no wifi :)
<cabrey> angeliyoxulo, /join #ubuntu-es
<angeliyoxulo> tonto no
<Dougal> Slart: newb. I don't even know how to tell
<angeliyoxulo> para q
<jillsmitt> U+0051 to all
<durt> !es | angeliyoxulo
<ubottu> angeliyoxulo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<angeliyoxulo> para que
<Slart> Dougal: ext3 then =)... the only way I know that you can defrag it.. is by moving files.. manually
<angeliyoxulo> vale
<vehystrix> I got a geforce 9650m gt and it's not showing any proprietary drivers that I can use, so I'm stuc at 800x600. Anyone know what I should do?
<angeliyoxulo> pero q ago hay
<Slart> Dougal: I think there is a way to check how fragmented a certain file is..or to get a list of the most fragmented files.. do that, move those to another drive.. move them back.. hopefully that will improve things
<pippolo> 1list
<thomc> rubydiamond: /var/spool/cron/crontabs/myusername is where my crontab is stored.
<pippolo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Slart> Dougal: the best way would be to just clear out the entire fs.. but that might be hard to do, depending on how much stuff you've got on it
<scunizi> vehystrix: if you just installed then open a terminal and "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" .. then check the restricted drivers manager again and see if anythign shows up
<rubydiamond> thomc: oh gone .. I have taken backup of /home and /etc only
<thomc> rubydiamond: sorry to hear that. Worth knowing where it is for future reference.
<enovativ> how do you log channel so that I can read it later ?
<cabrey> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<enovativ> what are "LoCo" channels  ?
<Slart> Dougal: filefrag is the name of the command to get fragemtation for a file
<Dougal> Slart: I'll consider that a last resort. In the mean time, that leaves me with my first question: How to find out if/how many files are fragmented
<rubydiamond> is there any good file server .. I have some files .. on my server .. want to explore those with web interface .. even play if those are mp3s
<Dougal> Slart: ooh, thanks
<nsahoo> is there a way to install postgresql 8.4 on jaunty?
<Dougal> *BUT* When I had someone help me set up the system, I was hoping to make it a dual-boot with Windows, we *may* have put a different file system on to make things easier. I forget.
<Dougal> Is there an easy way to check what filesystem I'm running?
<grawity> rubydiamond: Just install lighttpd, for example, and configure it for password protection. There, you have a mini-website
<nivekc1> does anyone know how to fix not having any sound on Ubuntu 9.04 32bit with onboard Realtek ALC889A?
<rubydiamond> grawity: I have already apache installed
<GreyGhost> vehystrix, System -> hardware driver dosnt return nething?
<Slart> Dougal: I ended up writing a script that moved the files with more than N fragments to a tmp drive and back.. I let that run for a while.. speeds improved after that
<dakarn> nivekcl: you can upgrade kernel, or you can install the new alsa
<nivekc1> dakarn: which would you reccomend?
<Dougal> Slart: thank you, I will remember that for future. Sadly, I wouldn't even know how to write a script yet. Very new to that sort of aspect to Linux
<dakarn> nivekcl: this on a laptop?
<nivekc1> no desktop
<q23p> hi, can anyone tell me how to cat $var into a file without cat transforming $var into ""(nothing)? tried to cat case "$var" in into a file but it keeps going case "" in!
<Dougal> In the mean time, filefrag checks one file, any simple way to use it to check *all* files? I'm not going to type in the same command a thousand times to do all the files
<enovativ> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<nivekc1> dakarn: it is a desktop with an intel cpu and gigabyte motherboard if that matters
<ram1> hi
<dakarn> nivekcl: the 2.6.30 kernel is unsupported, but i recommend it
<ram1>  i need help on settign up rails on jaunty jackalope
<timeless_mbp> does http://www.debian.org/doc/developers-reference/best-pkging-practices.html#bpp-pkg-synopsis apply in ubuntu?
<ram1> can someone help
<nivekc1> dakarn how would i go about upgrading to that then?
<GreyGhost> why cant ppl wait for answers ...
<MFen> anybody know any tricks on increasing the overall volume of the sound card?  i get *much* louder sound, with no distortion, when i boot this laptop into windows
<locutus24> ram1 with what
<dakarn> you did the 32bit install right?
<nivekc1> dakarn: yes
<Walex> MFen: enable the builtin amplifier perhaps?
<timeless_mbp> GreyGhost: how long should i wait ;-?
<MFen> Walex: sounds good. how does that work
<GreyGhost> timeless_mbp, wasnt talking bout u ;)
<ram1> locutus24, i get "E: Couldn't find package ri"
<Slart> Dougal: let me setup a very simple script to at least get you a list of the most fragmented files
<dakarn> nivekcl: http://www.ramoonus.nl/2009/06/10/linux-kernel-2-6-30-installation-guide-for-ubuntu-and-debian-linux/
<Slart> Dougal: it will take me a minute.. I'll get you a link when I'm done
<ram1> i get "E: Couldn't find package ri", can someone pzl help ?
<nivekc1> dakarn: thank you
<FiReSTaRT> MFen: it could also depend on your media player.. some have fairly advanced configuration options :)
<GreyGhost> ram1, wat r u trying to do?
<ram1> GreyGhost, i am trying to setup rails on ubuntu
<ram1> jauntu jackalope
<Walex> MFen: just one of the controls in the mixer controls./
<Dougal> Slart: thank you, you've been *very* helpfull
<GreyGhost> ram1,wat is rails?
<ram1> ruby on rails
<MFen> FiReSTaRT: it doesn't depend on anything. all applications that play sound in ubuntu are quieter than all applications that play sound in windows
<MFen> Walex: everything in the mixer is up to max
<GreyGhost> ram1, wat command did u use?
<Walex> MFen: it is a boolean control.
<ram1> sudo apt-get install ruby ri rdoc
<FiReSTaRT> MFen: no idea.. like if i'm having issues with quiet sound in audacious i can bump up the preamp.. i'd just be worried about my speakers :P
<bastidrazor> timeless_mbp, are you trying to make packages?
<jamesas8> Anyone know how to uninstall ubuntu from vista dualboot? Can't boot up ubuntu for some reason.
<timeless_mbp> bastidrazor: i'm reviewing the package list and trying to figure out if i'm justified complaining about something
<loof> walex: if you know what it is, it's probably better to actually say the command rather than saying it's a boolean control.
<GreyGhost> ram1, try sudo apt-get install rails
<bastidrazor> timeless_mbp, feel free to complain to the package author. that is the joy of open source
<GreyGhost> ram1, one sec .. ri package exists ..
<timeless_mbp> bastidrazor: it feels rude to send ~300 complaints
<ram1> GreyGhost,  i am following the steps from http://www.hackido.com/2009/04/install-ruby-rails-on-ubuntu-904-jaunty.html
<Walex> loof: the name of the control depends on the card. Usually it has a fairly obvious name like "external amplifier".
<bastidrazor> timeless_mbp, fix the issues and submit them for a fix.
<pche> hello, i anyone could help to find out what motherboard my computer has?
<DasEi>  jamesas8: though I'd rather try a repair, can delete it from windows (unknown parti) and ask ##windows for restoring bootloader, wrong chan here
<ram1> i get error in step 3
<timeless_mbp> bastidrazor: hrm... for debian/control files, a patch would be acceptable? :)
<bastidrazor> timeless_mbp, it would be reviewed and implemented if felt you are correct
<MFen> Walex: i don't have any switches that say amplifier
<pche> i made lshw and sudo dmidecode --type 17, but i'm not sure about what the motherboard is
<GreyGhost> ram1, make sure Universe is checked in .. System ->Admin -> software sources
<GreyGhost> then do sudo apt-get update ..
<GreyGhost> and try again..
<Walex> MFen: then perhaps your chipset type is not quite perfectly supported by the driver. There are many variants.
<Walex> MFen: anyhow, try to check which controls you have with 'amixer controls' just to double check.
<ram1> GreyGhost, universe is selected, i uncommented all the sources in sources.list and did update
<GreyGhost> ram1, still u get missing package ri?
<ram1> yes
<Walex> MFen: you may even have one of those card without a hw volume control, they need the 'softvol' ALSA plugin.
<GreyGhost> ram1, weird .. try apt-cache show ri
<MFen> Walex: yeah "amixer controls" shows stuff i already have access to
<MFen> nothing about aplifying
<MFen> Walex: i dunno, it's ALC662 using hda intel
<Walex> MFen: the name may be not entirely obvious. But maybe one of the other cases apply.
<ram1> GreyGhost i am changing the dowlad from option from local to "Main server" now
<GreyGhost> ram1, yeah that might work ..
<Walex> MFen: there are dozens of variants of intel HDA, all with very subtly different mixer registers.
<mihai__> hello guys, need some help here please
<ziroday> mihai__: sure, what's wrong?
<mihai__> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<mihai__>   ubuntu-desktop: Depends: update-manager but it is not going to be installed
<mihai__>                   Depends: update-notifier but it is not going to be installed
<mihai__> E: Broken packages
<FloodBot3> mihai__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mihai__> dunno what's wrong
<ziroday> mihai__: what command are you running?
<Walex> MFen: try 'modinfo snd-hda-intel', the driver modules has some parameters to select particular variants.
<mihai__> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ram1> GreyGhost, looks like it may take few mins. thanks for help. will let u know
<ziroday> mihai__: try do sudo apt-get install update-notifier update-manager first
<MFen> Walex: oh, neat.
<mihai__> kde keeps crashing and i kinda got tired of it
<mihai__> doesn't work
<ziroday> mihai__: error?
<MFen> Walex: there's a "model" parameter, but no list of the models i can use
<mihai__> i'll send you via private
<Walex> MFen: the list is in the manual and docs.
<ziroday> mihai__: please pastebin it
<ziroday> mihai__: in fact its > 3 lines so its fine, you can paste it here
<ram1> GreyGhost, awesome, it worked.. looks like something is screwed up in India Server?
<mihai__> ow
<mihai__> ok
<mihai__> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<mihai__>   update-manager: Depends: update-manager-core (= 1:0.111.7) but 1:0.111.8 is to be installed
<FloodBot3> mihai__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ziroday> mihai__: please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<GreyGhost> ram1, nope .. i'm on indian server and it shows me the package.. neway main servers always better ;)
<ram1> oh ok
<ram1> GreyGhost, not sure why the problem happened then
<GreyGhost> ram1, u in india?
<ram1> yeah banaglore
<GreyGhost> ram1, me mumbai ..
<ram1> oh cool
<ram1> i would like to add u as my friend, we can have conversation offline, plz let me know ur mail id
<MFen> Walex: i'm seeing suggestions to use "model=laptop" option. i'll try that.
<ram1> GreyGhost, i would like to add u as my friend, we can have conversation offline, plz let me know ur mail id
<Drakeson`> What is console-tools? It has the useless /usr/bin/open. I want to alias "open" to xdg-open.
<mihai__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/200866/ this is it
<Drakeson`> "open" is not even in /etc/alternatives :(
<ziroday> mihai__: you appear to be missing a bunch of repo's. Notably the security ones.
<mihai__> can you help me out ? :)
<boscop> I can't see my windows partition from within the ubuntu partition.
<tscmga> hello
<ziroday> mihai__: do sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.old and then open software sources and select all  the repo's you want.
<tscmga> anyone has a intel x4500?
<vehystrix> how do I get the nvidia 180 driver series on 8.04?
<mantees> hi all
<ziroday> vehystrix: its either in -proposed or -backports. Or you can use a PPA or install it manually. All of them can lead to issues.
<Walex> tscmga: you probably :-).
<mantees> can anyone help about playing original DVD movies?
<thomc> boscop: it doesn't show up in Places>Removable Media?
<mantees> ubuntu 9.04
<FiReSTaRT> mantees: what's the problem?
<Dougal> mantees: original movies?
<Walex> mantees: not really as there are legality issues, but you can find plenty of information on the web.
<mantees> yes
<mantees> yes
<mantees> I could find almost everything
<thomc> tscmga: yes, I have that chipset.
<mantees> but it doesn't work
<tscmga> thomc, can u  run blender withou problem ?
<FiReSTaRT> mantees: follow the instructions on this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu and then do yourself a favour and install vlc.. the best player for that sort of thing
<tscmga> i find my blender have problem
<ziroday> !dvd | mantees
<ubottu> mantees: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<alejandro> hi, I'm stuck in a catch 22 with apt - the files list file for package "cupsys-bsd" is missing final newline... Any idea how to correct this?
<tscmga> my card is x4500. and i have the lastes ubuntu
<alejandro> oh I'm on hardy heron by the way...
<thomc> tscmga: I haven't tried. I know that there were compatibility issues with the G45 chipset when it came out; I'm not sure if they've been resolved now.
<mantees> I found and installed every packages what was suggested, but I still can not watch the movies
<alejandro> or is there a better place to ask about apt problems?
<CokeNCode> ok guys, need some help here. I just connected a hard drive via usb (IDE enclosure), how do i figure out where it's mounted
<boscop> thomc, ah, thanks, found it
<FiReSTaRT> mantees: including vlc?
<mantees> yes
<CokeNCode> i want to use photorec to copy the recovered data from another drive to this drive ... which is a terabyte
<ziroday> CokeNCode: run mount
<boss_mc> CokeNCode: it will automount to /media/disklabel
<ziroday> boss_mc: it will not
<mantees> so, I have to confirm: there is no such a player that works
<FiReSTaRT> mantees: so what happens when you try to play the dvd using vlc?
<tscmga> thomc, thanks.
<mantees> no VLC, no TOTEM, no XINE
<grawity> mplayer?
<boss_mc> ziroday: say what? yes it will, that's default ubuntu behaviour for external usb HD
<mantees> it is impossible, but this is the fact
<mantees> everything, beleive me
<kamal> Hi People
<CokeNCode> great, thanks guys
<CokeNCode> running the recovery now ... woo hoo !
<kamal> I got a question about getting the kernel code of ubunto#
<GreyGhost> mantees, wat codec is that movie?
<kamal> ubuntu
<mantees> I have no clue
<ziroday> boss_mc: that is what it attempts to do, but often it will just mount it in /media/disk or /media/sizeofdisk.
<GreyGhost> mantees, and not a dvd right?
<mantees> I think CSS
<mihai__> ziroday: where can i find the repo's i need ? :-s
<kamal> I need the code because I am building the driver for my wireless W200
<ziroday> mihai__: go to Software Sources and tick the ones you want
<mantees> I tried planty of DVDs from my collection, and nothing happened
<mihai__> i just need the ones to install ubuntu desktop...don't really need to move the old ones
<cabrey> mantees, have you install libdvdcss?
<mihai__> hmm i can't really do that....
<ziroday> kamal: well you can try the kernels from kernel.org
<ziroday> mihai__: why not?
<durt> !dvd > mantees
<ubottu> mantees, please see my private message
<boss_mc> ziroday: it will mount it to /media/*disc label if it exists, or size if it doesn't, or disk if it's fat16 (I think)* then... :)
<mihai__> i'm from a console....kde doesn't work pretty good and i can't open all the things i need
<entropy> Hi guys - my sound is very tinny (no bass, just highs) on my iMac 7,1 w/ Codec: Realtek ALC889A. Can someone point me in the right direction?
<wx09> any one knows how to set beagle to index my home dir only ?
<mantees> sorry, I have no libdvdcss in the package
<kamal> I searched in the package manager but it seems it does not offer the kernel source
<GreyGhost> mantees, tried ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<tscmga> hi, i am just trying to register a new account on ubuntu forum
<tscmga> it ask me a question
<tscmga> What color is an orange?
<thomc> tscmga: that would be orange.
<mihai__> wait it's workin now i think
<tscmga> i don't know it is green or yellow
<grawity> tscmga: "orange" of course.
<mantees> GreyGhost: ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<tscmga> :
<mantees> in package source?
<tscmga> :D
<FiReSTaRT> tscmga: orange.. a way to keep spambots out :P
<mihai__> nope....they're not there mate :-s....
<GreyGhost> mantees, yeah .. sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<tscmga> i am a human
<thomc> tscmga has a point though. It asked me the number of ears on the average human. It wanted me to say 2, but that's not the only answer ;)
<ziroday> mihai__: here is mine, you will need to modify it to suit your country http://pastebin.ca/1468860
<FiReSTaRT> tscmga: that's why the question is something that a spambot wouldn't easily handle :)
<GreyGhost> mantees, cos u need libdvdcss which it will auto install .. (atleast in 9.04) i think .. otherwise read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs if that didnt work
<grawity> tscmga: int(avg(number_of_ears)) == 2
<mantees> uno momento
<tscmga> :D
<grawity> er, thomc*
<Nanaki> ok i know this isnt the greatest question, but im just referencing myself, to find what version of ubuntu you have you go system > about ubuntu > version am i right?
<stefg> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<alejandro> hi - I've got a corrupted package, but ubuntu-desktop depends on it. How can I remove it with apt?
<alejandro> or reinstall?
<mantees> so, the Movie Player says: Could not read from resource
<crashanddie> Hi everyone, is it possible to force the copy of a file > 4gig on a fat32 partition?
<boss_mc> alejandro: sudo apt-get reinstall packagename will do fine
<FiReSTaRT> Nanaki: or go to system, administration, system monitor, system tab
<mantees> the VLC can figure out simple, just quit
<Nanaki> thanks,
<alejandro> no, that command doesn't work boss_mc but thanks
<stefg> crashanddie: fat32 isn't able to count to more than 4 Gigs... no use in doing so, file will be corrupted
<boss_mc> alejandro: also, removing ubuntu-desktop does not matter,it is just a metapackage that depends on the apps bundled with ubuntu
<mantees> the Xine: Media stream scrambled/encrypted
<boss_mc> alejandro: how does it fail?
<alejandro> ok cool. thanks
<Nanaki> also, now that i know im using hardy can i upgrade straight to 9.04?
<alejandro> oh just a sec will get the error out
<crashanddie> stefg, even if I'm not going to read it from windows?
<GreyGhost> mantees, hmm .. weird .. i dnt knw more bout it though .. :(
<GreyGhost> bbl .. bye all
<FiReSTaRT> Nanaki: not sure.. i've always done a backup of the home folder and a clean install :P
<mantees> I tried the restricted-extras, and now it has installed, but nothing happened
<stefg> crashanddie: that's a file system limitation, not an OS limitation... you need to split it
<wrinkliez> any suggestions of a decent webcam that works well with cheese?
<mantees> it is an original stuff (9.04)
<crashanddie> stefg, ok, thanks
<alejandro> it's cupsys-bsd boss_mc - it says
<alejandro> dpkg: serious warning: files list file for package `cupsys-bsd' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
<Nanaki> firestart, last time i tried straight installing 9.04 id didnt work. so i went with an older version and no problems
<mantees> and I already installed a lot
<alejandro> that's because the files list was corrupt so I've moved it aside for a bit
<FiReSTaRT> Nanaki: which part didn't work?
<Nanaki> 9.04
<jtaji> mantees: you need libdvdcss2 from the medibuntu repository
<kamal> ziroday, I have 2.6.24-24-386 on my machine but I find something like linux-2.6.24.7.tar.gz on kernel.org
<jtaji> !medibuntu | mantees
<ubottu> mantees: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<FiReSTaRT> Nanaki: i mean which part of the install crapped out on ya?
<entropy> My sound is very tinny (no bass, just highs) on my aluminum iMac 7,1 w/ Realtek ALC889A. Can someone point me in the right direction?
<mantees> I am on it!
<Nanaki> it may have been the cd but windows vista didnt like the idea of sharing my laptop lol
<boss_mc> alejandro: ah, I see, you could add --force to the command, might help
<alejandro> ok just trying that now. it's that "serious error" bit that I got scared of...
<FiReSTaRT> Nanaki: don't do it from vista.. boot from the install cd
<alejandro> don't want to corrupt my apt db...
<Nanaki> FiReSTaRT: i beleive i did and that failed as well..grub didnt work
<_gpg_> hello
<alejandro> cool! that worked boss_mc thanks very much!!
<alejandro> ok now off to check how the #iranelection is going..
<stefg> Did anyone try to resize an ext4 partition with gparted yet? any sucesses ? Or just the (usual...) gparted mess?
<FiReSTaRT> Nanaki: i think there's also an option to boot from the live cd and then run the os install.. have you tried that too?
<_gpg_> i'm interested to use bazaar since few days, but stuck with some items
<fulltimers3> anyone been able to install Magic Jack on Ubanta 9.0 ?
<_gpg_> The "Decentralized with automatic gatekeeper" is what i need with my team actually, i cant find any documentation about how to use/set PQM server
<Decessus> is there any speed increase by installing ubuntu on a thumb drive?
<Nanaki> FiReSTaRT: dont remember, a friend of mine was helping me with it, i do remember running the live cd though. i believe that didnt work as well..permission problems, but now im wondering if that wont be an issue.
<kamal> does anyone know if I can download the kernel-source using the synaptic package manager?
<stefg> _gpg_: #ubuntu-server might be a better place for that question
<Decessus> fulltimers3, no, it's not possible yet. Magic Jack however, is working on a linux driver due out this fall
<Time`s_Witness> Hey
<Time`s_Witness> i have a general linux question ... how does the system keep its timing precision please?
<fulltimers3> thank you
<FiReSTaRT> Nanaki: that's weird.. one of the methods should work... btw is your computer Dell by any chance?
<cabrey> Time`s_Witness, it uses UNIX time
<Nanaki> FiReSTaRT: yes it is a dell
<wcomnisky> hi everyone
<FiReSTaRT> Nanaki: then i'm not surprised you're having grub issues.. they like to get cute with their hardware.. however, if hardy installed just fine... i don't see why jaunty wouldn't
<kamal> hello everybody... one last try :)
<kamal> does anyone know if I can download the kernel-source using the synaptic package manager?
<ziroday> kamal: do apt-get source linux-image-2.6.28-11-generic
<Nanaki> FiReSTaRT: i installed hardy no problem and im running on it now, just now i would like to update to a later version
<FiReSTaRT> Nanaki: yeah, upgrading might be your best option if you want to get it up and running without spending forever and a half troubleshooting
<kamal> thank you I will try this
<Time`s_Witness> cabrey, as i can read in wiki (even though it's not the best source), UNIX time keeps track of number of seconds since 1st jan 1970. that doesn't explain the timing precision, just how it calculates current time
<Time`s_Witness> i mean precision as in:
<Time`s_Witness> The number of decimal places to which a number is computed.
<Nanaki> FiReSTaRT: lol yeah thanks alot, do i have to upgrade to Intrepid first or can i just go straight to jaunty?
<stefg> Time`s_Witness: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NTP_pool for your interest (and refrain from choosing stupid nicks with special characters, plz:-) )
<grawity> Time`s_Witness: I guess 'zero'.
<grawity> stefg: It's not "special character"; the ircd doesn't allow them.
<Time`s_Witness> LOL stefg. xD
<kuba_> hi
<Time`s_Witness> Thanks. reading :)
<FiReSTaRT> Nanaki: no idea... i don't see why it wouldn't make a straight jump to jaunty though
<Nanaki> FiReSTaRT: i see thanks though, ill look it up on the forums for reference before i make a move, thanks alot though!
<FiReSTaRT> Nanaki: no worries.. i wish i could have been of more help... but that's one of the reasons i stay away from dells.. they make making grub work a very interesting experience :P
<Nanaki> FiReSTaRT: yes..yes it is very interesting, but at least im not bored eh?
<aTr> hmm why do I get e: 175 pos: 1 parser failed somehow near here: (EOL) at lighttpd.conf?
<aTr> there is no line 175
<ziroday> Nanaki: you can only go from release to next release or LTS to next LTS.
<ziroday> aTr: is there a line 174?
<grawity> aTr: It probably expects to have an empty line at the very end.
<FiReSTaRT> Nanaki: now that's a good way to make lemonade... as for me, i'd rather have fresh clean water, tyvm :)
<aTr> ziroday, yes, there is a line 174
<Nanaki> ziroday: so i should go to intrepid first then go to jaunty?
<ziroday> Nanaki: correct
<aTr> but I rewrote it from scretch
<Nanaki> ziroday: thanks alot
<stefg> !upgarde
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upgarde
<ziroday> aTr: then I would be looking for your error there, or the line above.
<stefg> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<aTr> ziroday, i'll pastebin it
<Time`s_Witness> well, stefg, "that volunteer to provide highly accurate time" ; accuracy and precision are different. I'm willing to find out how is linux's timing precise .. :P
<aTr> fastcgi.server = ( ".php" => ((
<aTr> "bin-path" => "/usr/bin/php-cgi",
<aTr> "socket" => "/tmp/php.socket"
<aTr> )))
<FloodBot3> aTr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aTr> again
<Time`s_Witness> thanks for trying though, stefg :)
<aTr> what is wrong with my c key?
<aTr> http://pastebin.com/d41e2ea00
<deany> I have installed ffmpeg, with the unstripped versions of libavcodec etc, I have enabled medibuntu, yet I cant encode a 3gp file.
<ziroday> aTr: is that your entire lighttpd.conf?
<mantees> GreyGhost: I downloaded the libdvdcss packages but I might be trainee because I don't know how to install them
<aTr> ziroday, just the end of it
<aTr> i'll upload the whole config
<jushoa> hey everybody.... Im watching friends on dvd and playing around with ubuntu, do it get better than that
<q23p> how do i make cat write $var literal in this example?:       cat << EOT >> ./test.sh           case $var in                 EOT
<aTr> http://pastebin.com/d38355f29
<ziroday> aTr: it appears your fastcgi.server section is wonky
<mantees> sorry, but how can I install the tar.gz files?
<vik85> hey all
<bove_> I'm trying to use named pipes as output from a program, but the program deletes the fifo file instead of just writing to the pipe. Any tips?
<aTr> ziroday, should I search for another fastcgi.server section?
<jushoa> anybody know what channel I go to just to chit chat ???
<cabrey> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ziroday> aTr: why not remove that and then do lighty-enable-mod fastcgi
<grawity> jushoa: #defocus
<DasEi> !compile | mantees
<ubottu> mantees: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<grimm_> #ubuntustudio
<mantees> thx
<mantees> I am trying
<newbie002> I'm having trouble with ssh using keys, it's still asking me for a password. I used a passphrase, but the prompt is "root@<ip_address>'s password:"
<deany> I have installed ffmpeg, with the unstripped versions of libavcodec etc, I have enabled medibuntu, yet I cant encode a 3gp file.  "Unknown encoder 'libamr_nb'"  Ive tried amr_nb" too.  doesnt seem to be available in this ffmpeg, but I thought the medibuntu version had this?
<aTr> ziroday, http://pastebin.com/d29d04f1b
<alazyworkaholic> my first time here because of a big problem. Anyone know what to do when you can't login because of mkdtemp: private socket dir: Too many links
<alazyworkaholic> PrtSc went crazy & I had to reboot, then couldn't login graphically, only in the tty's
<ziroday> aTr: yes, you need to remove the fastcgi.server section in your lighttpd.conf
<Andrew_> hi all, need help on Ubuntu
<Andrew_> first timer here
<Guest65987> I just booted it up first time
<newbie002> Andrew_: just ask,
<Guest65987> but then I got problem....
<edbian> Guest65987: What's your question buddy
<cabrey> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<newbie002> Andrew_: post your problem
<Guest65987> for some reason it didn't ask me for a username or password
<Guest65987> and suddenly its in the login screen
<aTr> ziroday, it is removed
<Guest65987> can't create username or password
<edbian> Guest65987: Is the live CD still in the drive?
<aTr> after that i ran lighty-enable-mod fastcgi
<Guest65987> yah
<Guest65987> (sorry, was a hardcore windows man)
<thomc> Guest65987: did you actually install it?
<Guest65987> I believe its installed
<ziroday> aTr: does a file with mod-fastcgi exist in /etc/lighttpd/conf-enabled?
<Guest65987> I'm gettin gthe login screen
<Guest65987> orange colour one?
<thomc> Guest65987: the graphical installer would have asked you for a username/pass.
<edbian> Guest65987: The idea is that you install the system to your harddrive and then you don't need the live CD anymore (because you boot from the harddrive).
<ziroday> Guest65987: you would of had to define your username and password during the install
<ruadh> Can anyone tell me how to open /etc/syslog.conf so that I can have a look at the file?
<aTr> ziroday, it was on the lighttpd folder, so I moved into conf-enabled
<newbie002> Guest65987: you might notice that the key strokes are almost identicle for instance: Alt+Space, N
<aTr> moved it into*
<Guest65987> err I don't remember defining username or password during install
<ziroday> aTr: so you didn't do sudo lighty-enable-mod fastcgi then?
<cabrey> Guest65987, did you install from within windows?
<newbie002> Guest65987: Ctrl+Esc became Alt+F1, WindowsKey+R is Alt+F2
<erUSUL> ruadh: less /etc/syslog.conf
<edbian> Guest65987: If you did the install you definitely created a user name and password.
<ruadh> thanks
<aTr> ziroday, I did
<Guest65987> hmm
<aTr> it says it already enabled
<Guest65987> I will try a few hold pls
<newbie002> Guest65987: I thought they get defined on the second boot? not the inital CD boot
<jebblue> ruadh: also System|Administration|Log File Viewer
<ziroday> aTr: please pastebin the output of ls -la /etc/lighttpd/conf-enabled and your new lighttpd.conf as well as /etc/init.d/lighttpd start
<tschaka> Guest65987 u maybe want to install it again. if your machine is reasonably fast, you will do it in 10-15 minutes.
<edbian> Guest65987: Go to a terminal and type "whoami"  and tell us what it says.  Do you know how to do that?
<ruadh> thank you.
<alazyworkaholic> re not being able to log in, is there a different channel where I ought to ask that?
<newbie002> can someone help me with ssh using keys and a passphrase, I have -v in a pastebin
<Guest65987> no man
<Guest65987> it took like about 2 hours to install
<Guest65987> it was painful
<Guest65987> not doing it again if I can void
<cabrey> Guest65987, how did you install?
<Hasbro> ubuntu???
<Hasbro> lol
<edbian> Guest65987: Please start your posts with the name of the person you're talking to like we all are :)
<Hasbro> ubuntu takes 5 minutes to setup
<Guest65987> fromCD
<Guest65987> I must be doing something wrong
<cabrey> Guest65987, I understand that, but did you boot up from the cd to install?
<newbie002> Guest65987: Are you using an older machine?
<Guest65987> I must be doing something wrong
<ubuntu_> icq
<cabrey> well it would help if you answered our questions :)
<aTr> ziroday, here it is: http://pastebin.com/dcf6bca
<boss_mc> newbie002: did you pass -p blah as an argument to ssh?
<BacTalan> I have an NTFS partition that I'm trying to delete, GParted says it can't find a valid NTFS, it can't unmount it, when I try to delete it using parted it tells me I need to unmount it, and when I do sudo umount /dev/sdc1 it tells me that it's not mounted. Any ideas?
<jushoa> I have found some channels here on xchat, are they there next time i am logging on ???
<Hasbro> BacTalan
<newbie002> boss_mc: no, I was never given a password, just a file, I also gave my public key file
<Hasbro> Take a magnet to your h
<Hasbro> hd
<ziroday> aTr: hmm, I'd ask in #lighttpd
<Hasbro> then gently rub it all over the hd
<BacTalan> Hasbro: No. >_>
<Hasbro> it'll erase that nasty ntfs partition
<thomc> Hasbro: please stop.
<Hasbro> thomc, can't take a joke?
<Guest65987> this is driving me nuts
<boss_mc> newbie002: because it sounds like you've made the ssh connection to the machine and now the machine is allowing you to log on (but you need a username/password for that)
<thomc> Hasbro: this isn't the right place.
<Hasbro> thomc, why so serious?
<Guest65987> how can I go through the resetting of usernames without having to delete my whole hard disk again?
<boss_mc> Hasbro: 1 in 1000000 people will follow your advice = BAD
<om26er> plz tell me how to open a file from terminal;
<thomc> jushoa: you need to add them to your favourites in the Network List if you want to log in automatically next time.
<newbie002> boss_mc: yes that is what I'm thinking, can I show you my ssh -v?
<edbian> Guest65987: You most certainly can create / delete users without reinstalling :)
<jushoa> thomc
<boss_mc> newbie002: sure... pastebiniot
<arand> om26er: what kind of file?
<om26er> .ini
<Guest65987> edbian: pls pls show me how
<jushoa> thomc.... thx,
<AA78> text file
<arand> om26er: gedit file.ini
<aTr> ziroday, let's see what's the result :)
<aTr> also thanks for your time and help
<AA78> editor filename
<edbian> Guest65987: First lets determine who you are: in a terminal type "whoami" and tell me what it says.
<AA78> or vi filename
<alazyworkaholic> just checking cuz 1st time & no one's said anything... say hi /me if anyone sees this...
<boss_mc> alazyworkaholic: pong!
<Guest65987> hold hold
<Guest65987> I just got it I think
<Guest65987> yep, I'm in FINALLY!
<Guest65987> ohhh ahhhh
<Guest65987> looks nice in here
<alazyworkaholic> ok, thanks. if not here, where's the best place to find out how to fix my login problem?
<edbian> Guest65987: ???
<boss_mc> alazyworkaholic: here's good, ask away (all on one line please)
<arand> AA78: I don't think you want to throw vi at people in the help channel ;)
<Guest65987> I'm in
<edbian> Guest65987:... ubuntu?  Do you need any more help?
<Guest65987> so Edbian we don't need to do whatever it was you were goin got tell me to do
<Guest65987> now, errr that I'm in
<newbie002> boss_mc: http://pastebin.com/d62f387bd
<Guest65987> what do I do?
<Guest65987> is it just like a windows desktop idea?
<boss_mc> alazyworkaholic: if people don't answer, it's cos they don't know, ask again in 20-30 mins
<disappearedng> Hey how do I use ps aux to show memory in mega bytes?
<edbian> Guest65987:  Yes and no.  It is a desktop like windows but LINUX IS NOT WINDOWS
<Guest65987> ok, but the "idea" is like using windows desktop etc
<Guest65987> so you have the start button which is top right
<edbian> Guest65987: When you first get started yes.
<Guest65987> I mean left
<boss_mc> newbie002: do you have a username/password for that box?
<loof> Time`s_Witness, : do you REALLY want to know?
<loof> ack woah i was scrolled WAYYY up
<alazyworkaholic> Ok, short form: Print Screen went nuts after pressing it once & started taking a billion screenshots. Had to REISUB. Now I can't login graphically, but I can through tty01. I'm told to look at ~./xsession-error which contains: mkdtemp: private socket dir: Too many links
<newbie002> boss_mc: no, that's why I'm confused
<boss_mc> newbie002: you'll need one, the public key is just to allow you to make the connection, you still need a user/pass to log in to the machine
<edbian> Guest65987: Well if you need more help just let me know!
<Guest65987> okok, let me browse around... you should see the smile on my face!
<newbie002> boss_mc: could it be that I should enter my passphrase? I created a passphrase when I generated the public key
<Guest65987> =)
<boss_mc> newbie002: same as if you were sitting at the machine
<Guest65987> thanks Edbian
<newbie002> boss_mc: the guy who gave me the access doesn't seem to think that, so I thought I was doing something wrong on my end
<boss_mc> newbie002: I'm testing on my machine... gimmie a sec...
<newbie002> boss_mc: thanks
<psych> hi, whats the best way to backup an entire (dual-boot) HD? dd?
<C-S-B> dd/clonezilla
<edbian> psych:  Is you want a redundant copy then yes.  Also that will take a long time.
<psych> does it copy my MRB also?
<C-S-B> well to do that, you need only dd the first 512 bytes
<vik85> I just installed ubuntu next to my xp first i tried form cd worked now i installed and after i log in 2 secs and turn off my computer anyone can help me about this?
<edbian> psych: I think you would have to do each partition with dd.  I don't know of a way to copy the MBR.
<crashanddie> newbie002, apparently your pki credentials are not recognised by the remote host
<tuxFan> does sudo  rm -rf/* will crash jaunty?
<edbian> tuxFan: That command deletes the entire filesystem
<crashanddie> newbie002, check you have the correct public key installed on the remote host
<psych> C-S-B, does dd do it?
<C-S-B> yes
<edbian> tuxFan: Yod don't wanna do that
<psych> so dd if=/dev/sdX of=/dev/sdY will do the job
<edbian> tuxFan: You should report whoever told you to do that.
<alazyworkaholic> if it helps, I found out that mkdtemp makes a unique tempfile, which probably held something related to the 99999... screenshots. Does anyone here have a clue where those would be stored? I tried ls /tmp -a & there was nothing of interest.
<newbie002> crashanddie: perhaps it's the way I generated the key
<crashanddie> newbie002, do you have the public key installed on the remote host?
<C-S-B> psych: yes, but you only have to count the first 512 bytes to get the mbr
<edbian> tuxFan: Are you there?
<tuxFan> ok thx for the advice
<tuxFan> yes
<psych> C-S-B, i want the whole data
<crashanddie> newbie002, you shouldn't have to provide the name of the key you want to use on the command line
<edbian> tuxFan: NP
<crashanddie> newbie002, and considering the key you have is an RSA key, it should be fine
<newbie002> crashanddie: I believe so, (meaning I emailed it to a person)
<psych> C-S-B, im switching my hdd from 120 to 500gb (dual-boot) and want the whole data in this new drive
<loof> question; does ANYONE here use inxi?
<whatis_tux> hello, is it possible to improve compiz cube appearance with anti-aliasing?
<C-S-B> psych, it would be time inefficient to dd the whole drive
<newbie002> crashanddie: I put the file in my home directory not .ssh/
<newbie002> crashanddie: then I specified the location of the file using -i
<psych> C-S-B, what you recomend me?
<crashanddie> newbie002, the public key needs to be put in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys or something like that
<bastidrazor> !ssh > newbie002  this page will give you all the info and howto's you need
<ubottu> newbie002, please see my private message
<psych> Partimage? C-S-B
<C-S-B> psych: use clonezilla, iirc it will backup only used data
<crashanddie> newbie002, I'm talking about the remote host here
<psych> Partimage will only copy data from the used portions of the partition. For speed and efficiency, free blocks are not written to the image file. This is unlike the 'dd' command, which also copies empty blocks. Partimage also works for large, very full partitions. For example, a full 1 GB partition can be compressed with gzip down to 400MB.
<crashanddie> newbie002, the private key needs to be in ~/.ssh on your local box, and ~/.ssh needs to be readable only by you
<newbie002> crashanddie: I don't have access to it, I am assuming it was setup correctly
<edbian> psych: I did something similar once.  I used gparted to copy my partitions / arrange them how I wanted on the new drive.
<Padhu_1> psych: what about sbackup?
<psych> edbian, gparted, that simple?
<newbie002> crashanddie: sounds like the problem is on the other end then
<vik85> ubuntu shot down my computer just after loging in...anyone can help?
<edbian> psych:  I did everything but the MBR
<crashanddie> newbie002, I would recommend putting your private key in the correct place first of all
<C-S-B> psych, just use clonezilla, its the best and quickest for drive cloning
<psych> edbian, a boot with the live cd will fix it, okay?
<loof> vik85: turn it back on? LOL
<edbian> vik85: What do you mean?  Rephrase your question for me.
<psych> C-S-B, thank you dude
<newbie002> crashanddie: ssh did that for me automatically
<bastidrazor> newbie002, public keys don't work unless both the host and guest have the same key
<BacTalan> I have an NTFS partition that I'm trying to delete, GParted says it can't find a valid NTFS, it can't unmount it, when I try to delete it using parted it tells me I need to unmount it, and when I do sudo umount /dev/sdc1 it tells me that it's not mounted. Any ideas?
<edbian> psych:  I don't understand what you're saying (asking?)
<C-S-B> psych, clonezilla should back up the mbr, but you can do that quickly with dd
<psych> edbian, a boot with the live cd will fix it, okay? (mbr/grub)
<vik85> I enter my logon nam and pasword it starts but after 2-3 sec it simply turning off
<psych> C-S-B, whats the command?
<edbian> psych:  Simply booting the live CD will not affect the MBR at all.  Use DD like the others suggested for the MBR.
<crashanddie> newbie002, you should have the private key and public key in two separate files, copy the private key to ~/.ssh/id_rsa, and the public key to ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub, make sure the ssh directory is readable only by you (chmod -R 700 ~/.ssh) and make sure your public key is installed on the remote host under /home/username/.ssh/authorized_keys
<psych> edbian, you can fix the mbr from there
<loof> whooops
<jebblue> BacTalan: try running from a Live CD and then use Gparted
<loof> erm
<BacTalan> jebblue: That's exactly what I'm doing
<edbian> psych:  Oh, then do that! :)  I didn't know I've never done that.
<newbie002> crashanddie: the files are that way, the key generator does this automatically
<edbian> vik85: Everytime?  Is your system overheating?
<scream> How do I drag the launcher bar to the other screen on a two screen system?
<crashanddie> newbie002, ok, fair enough, haven't generated keys in ten years or so :P
<C-S-B> pscych: dd if=/dev/hdx of=MBR-backup bs=512 count=1
<vik85> yeah aevery time
<C-S-B> psych: dd if=/dev/hdx of=MBR-backup bs=512 count=1
<vik85> I tried from cd first it worked allright
<scribawf> any clue how to use/install Yahoo IM into 9.04 Jaunty?
<edbian> vik85: What happens if you turn on your system and enter the bios and just sit there?  Does the system overheat if you just sit in the bios?
<ebil> How do I tell a certain interface to NOT pick up dns addresses over dhcp? I can't see any command in dhclient.conf that obviously does what I want (I get dhcp for ppp0 AND eth0 and I only want to pick up dns servers from ppp0)
<crashanddie> newbie002, ask your remote contact to verify the contents of ~/.ssh/authorized_keys, possibly ask him to email it to you (those are public keys, no real security risk)
<loof> scream: in ubuntu 9.04 right click the panel and select MOVE
<psych> C-S-B, how mrb-backup will look like? /dev/hdY ?
<fccf> BacTalan: As ntfs-3g has problems with bad ntfs drives... here's a solution.. boot using a windows boot disk and use fdisk in dos to delete the old partition.. you will be left with unpartitioned space which you can then use with Gparted
<sanspeaker567> I installed ubuntu, and get's can't connect to the wireless networks (secured and unsecured)
<vik85> I think it can be overheated b I use this computer just now
<sanspeaker567> I see them
<scribawf> edbian; as far as I know it just sits there?!
<vik85> with xp
<C-S-B> mbr-backup is a file name for the backup of your mbr
<sanspeaker567> just when I connect to them, it doesn't
<sanspeaker567> any ideas?
<loof> scribawf, : pidgin has a yahoo plugin, use that
<BacTalan> fccf: Totally forgot about that.. I'll try doing it from a Windows disk
<edbian> scribawf: Did you change your nick from "vik85" ??
<HTjeB> nice chatter
<scream> loof,   Add to panel, properties, Delete this panel, New panel, Help, About panels are the only options I have.
<psych> C-S-B, and how to 'put' it in the other drive?
<ebil> nm, I guess I just set a host entry and remove domain-name-servers from the request line?
<Time`s_Witness> still trying to understand how can linux have high precision timing, i found this: http://jno.glas.net/data/prog_books/lin_kern_2.6/0596005652/understandlk-CHP-6-SECT-1.html#understandlk-CHP-6-FN1 (read 6.1.2). So, the OS keeps at a registry, the number of oscilations per time-unit of the Hardware clock. However, since the Hardware clock is only used to synchronizate OS clock at boot, how can this value be used by linux itself to provide such
<crashanddie> sanspeaker567, here's an idea: explain your problem in one single sentence / without hitting the return key 5 times, much more readable that way.
<jebblue> BacTalan check /etc/fstab and be sure you are using the right device name to unmount it
<sanspeaker567> sure
<scribawf> edbian: no sorry
<C-S-B> psych: just reverse the if and of
<psych> if
<psych> ic
<crashanddie> Time`s_Witness, unless you're running a real-time kernel, "high-precision" is a highly relative term
<edbian> scribawf: What is your issue?
<scribawf> loaf: tnx will give pidgin a try on IM(Yahoo)
<jebblue> BacTalan: if Gparted can't remove a partition then later file a bug against it and for now use fdisk
<edbian> scribawf: Sorry but I don't remember helping you with something.  What are you trying to do?
<niklaas> hello, i've got a problem with the login-screen after aborting the screensaver, it's like invisible. i can type in my password and hit -enter- but id dont see the login-field at all
<jebblue> BacTalan: fdisk should be available in the Live CD
<scribawf> edbian: just tryin to get Yahoo IM working/installed in 9.04
<Time`s_Witness> crashanddie, i mean high - precision, not high accuracy. so the time may be wrong (ex, being 6h30pm, 10secs, but the clock saying its 6h30pm, 9secs), but im talking about precision (clock says its 6h30pm 9 secs, X nanoseconds (for instance))
<scream> How do I drag the launcher bar to the other screen on a two screen system?  I'm using Ubuntu Jaunty and and I don't se\e a MOVE option.
<loof> scream: hm, what are you using to do multimonitor?
<psych> C-S-B, can i use clonezilla with my running system?
<edbian> scribawf: I think there is some issue about yahoo changing their servers around.  I know a lot of people came in here yesterday because pidgin couldn't connect.
<psych> mounted partitions
<scream> The nvidia hardware driver
<sanspeaker567> I installed ubuntu but cannot connect to the wireless networks that are shown.  I see the wireless networks, but when I click on them a progress notification is shown on the status bar (small ball that cirles), but eventually does not connect to the network (this is for both secure/unsecure) connections.
<jebblue> BacTalan: sudo fdisk -l should show all the partitions
<C-S-B> psych: nope, clonezilla a bootable disc
<glitsj16> scribawf: if you want Yahoo IM client with voice/video you can add a separate repository (https://launchpad.net/~loell/+archive/ppa) and install the gyachi package
<C-S-B> psych: backing up a mounted drive isn't great
<loof> scream: ah, i'm not sure, i'm running the ati driver. but it shouldn't matter
<BacTalan> jebblue: I'll try that in a minute if my Windows disk doesn't do it
<psych> ic
<psych> gonna dl the file
<psych> and burn it
<scribawf> edbian:  ok tnx much for that info will ck it out haven't installed it yet (YahooIM) but will c what happens
<edbian> scribawf: Sure, let me know if you need any more help with something :)
<loof> scribawf, : just use pidgin it has the plugin for yahoo :P
<C-S-B> psych, clonezilla is great util to keep disc, completely os independent
<jebblue> BacTalan: ok, anything you need to do with partitions can usually and more often be doene in Linux - good luck
<scream> I just changed over from 32 to 64 bit, the display is a little buggy... like when I move the cursor to monitor 2, the cursor artifact remains on monitor one...
<scream> and I can't seem to drag the launcher bar
<scream> (panel?)
<scribawf> loof: did give me some advice to use pidgin will also go after that action
<fccf> jebblue: ntfs-3g has a limitation in that it cannot mount or delete a partition that hasn't been properly unmounted, either by windows or linux.. fdisk in dos is a different program than fdisk in linux... the linux version still relies on ntfs-3g, which cannot access the bad ntfs partition
<scribawf> Loof; tnx again
<loof> np
<BacTalan> jebblue: The drive didn't even show up in Windows >_> Rebooting back to the LiveCD
<loof> scream: i assume you're using the latest nvidia drivers? if it's a new card i think the driver's up to like 180.50 or something newer
<jebblue> fccf: been dealing with Linux since 1994 I doubt that fdisk can't delete it
<scream> checking
<crashanddie> Time`s_Witness, my point exactly, most of the time, the "nanosecond" value is an estimate, based on CPU cycles and such, for example a 1ghz CPU will give you a tick every nanosecond, whereas a 2Ghz CPU would give you a tick every half nanosecond. It's by counting the number of ticks that you can have an approximate value in nanoseconds
<sanspeaker567> can anybody help me?
<niklaas> hello, i've got a problem with the login-screen after aborting the screensaver, it's like invisible. i can type in my password and hit -enter- but id dont see the login-field at all. I use Ubuntu 9.04 64-bit on a Dell Studio 1555 using the ATI Graphic Card Driver 9.5
<thomc> !ask | sanspeaker567
<ubottu> sanspeaker567: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<scream> Using 180
<crashanddie> Time`s_Witness, the other way would be to count how much time has passed (again, highly variable unless you have a real-time kernel), and then just divide that time by the CPU clock
<scream> 180.44 (from the repo
<jebblue> BacTalan: be careful with Linux fdisk - use m for help, l for list partitions, check the man page
<yofel> sanspeaker567: what wireless card do you have?
<psych> C-S-B, my new drive is in a usb case, will clonezilla handle it?
<crashanddie> Time`s_Witness, it gives you a precision of nanoseconds, but doesn't guarantee those values mean anything
<C-S-B> Psych: yes, I literally did an indentical thing with a mac the other day.
<psych> cool
<crashanddie> sanspeaker567, seems like an issue with your network driver, check what driver you're running and ask in their support channel
<psych> C-S-B, ty for you help
<aTr> ziroday, I've completely purged all php5 debs and lighttpd and reinstalled them
<C-S-B> psych, im off, np :)
<sanspeaker567> yofel, dell wireless 1490
<aTr> now there is no problem
<BacTalan> jebblue: The partition shows up correctly in fdisk, what should I do to delete it?
<aTr> but i still got the 403 - forbidden error
<alarm> hello, how can i see what process uses my dsp device ?
<Padhu_1> good night guys
<crashanddie> BacTalan, d partition_number
<Slart> alarm: lsof might help
<durt> scanning windows files here, anyone got experience with scanners besides clamav, recommendations?
<jebblue> BacTalan: read the man page to get familiar with the options, also "m" and once deleted, remember to write your changes and reboot to check
<BacTalan> crashanddie: so sudo fdisk d /dev/sdc1?
<alarm> lsof | grep dsp
<alarm> doesntn return anything...
<alarm> although  it is used :/
<sanspeaker567> crashanddie, when installing it found my driver and installed it.  Because I can see the wireless networks, would that mean that my card is working (at least partially?)
<sanspeaker567> crashanddie, the driver actually comes with ubuntu 9, from what I understand.
<phlak_user> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<yofel> sanspeaker567: check what dmesg and /var/log/syslog tell you
<n0de> would anyone know if its beneficial to have a separate /boot partition.. ? thx
<whatis_tux> sorry for repeating but is it possible to improve compiz cube appearance with anti-aliasing?
<niklaas> phlak_user: hi
<yofel> n0de: unless you use encrypted lvm for root i don't think so
<Slart> n0de: encrypted root
<sanspeaker567> yofel, is that were all system errors go to?
<sanspeaker567> yofel, are there any other log files that may be useful?
<mantees> thx all
<yofel> sanspeaker567: not sure right now, dmesg should tell you about driver errors and the network manager output should be in syslog
<mantees> bye
<crashanddie> BacTalan, fdisk /dev/sdc; then when in the menu, type "p <enter>" to show the list of partitions, "m <enter>" for menu, "d <enter>" and follow instructions
<n0de> yofel / Slart: thx... im an ex-gentoo user with questions to everything :/
<Slart> n0de: oh.. just thought of something else.. on some older computers you have to have the boot partition in the first X cylinders on the drive.. or something like that
<edbian> n0de: You want from gentoo to ubuntu?  You're going backwards man!
<sanspeaker567> yofel, just type dmesg on the command line?
<crashanddie> n0de, if you're an ex-gentoo you should have all the answers :P
 * phlak_user just managed to connect to the internet using a ZTE 8170 EVDO card
<BacTalan> crashanddie: Done, it doesn't show it when I list them, rebooting to check it
<crashanddie> <-- ex-gentoo
<jebblue> edbian: no he isn't
<yofel> sanspeaker567: yes
<crashanddie> BacTalan, could be there aren't any partitions on the drive, too
<crashanddie> BacTalan, also, are you sure you have the correct device?
<BacTalan> crashanddie: Yes
<crashanddie> sanspeaker567, yes, it is working, it's just having a hard time connecting -- not sure anyone in here knows enough about your card to be able to help you, try dmesg to see if you get any messages there
<BacTalan> crashanddie: Both of the partitions on the drive showed up correctly in gparted and fdisk
<n0de> edbian / crashanddie: ha! well i love gentoo, but i was thinking of moving to ubuntu for simplicity and binaries
<n0de> edbian / crashanddie: is ubuntu crap then?
<sanspeaker567> yofel, crashanddie okay thanks, I will have to log off now, and swap my drive with ubuntu to try to get this working.  No network connection in ubuntu yet, so it will be a process ;)
<crashanddie> n0de, same here, couldn't be bothered to emerge -U world every weekend
<edbian> n0de: lmao, no no.  It is fast, easy to set up, and very polished.  Def one of the best distros out there.
<crashanddie> sanspeaker567, even though the driver shipped with Ubuntu, Ubuntu didn't create it.
<obf213> dudes how do you kill x-server cntrl alt bckspace doesn't do anything anymore
<Tetracomm> n0de: Ubuntu is not crap. It is good.
<crashanddie> sanspeaker567, check which driver you are running, and write it down, we will try to get you some support
<Slart> !dontzap | obf213
<ubottu> obf213: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<crashanddie> sanspeaker567, no network cable?
<jebblue> BacTalan: where are you at, did you use fdisk to delete it? did that work
<Tetracomm> Ubuntu is meant for the average home user, and Gentoo is for the more knowledgable and seasoned Linux users.
<danbhfive> how does one install LAMP based software on Ubuntu?  I have scene packages, and I have seen advice to never use the ubuntu packages, and just to download the tarball.  The packages also seem to always be out of date (isn't that a security issue?).  Mainly the question I have, is do you use to packages? or do you just get the tarballs?  And if tarballs, why are websites packaged at all?
<danbhfive> *seen
<n0de> crashanddie / edbian / Tetracomm: what would you use over ? ubuntu or gentoo?
<ActionParsnip> Tetracomm: i'd say gentoo is for the logical. my 2nd distro was gentoo
<edbian> n0de: I use debian :)
<obf213> k thanks
<BacTalan> jebblue / crashanddie: fdosk worked and it's gone now, thanks a bunch
<Tetracomm> I prefer Ubuntu, but I don't know which would suit you.
<jebblue> BacTalan: :-)
<ActionParsnip> n0de: both have advantages, try multiple distros, see which you prefer
<yofel> n0de: ubuntu as main, debian for stability, gentoo for configurability ;)
<edbian> danbhfive: ALWAYS use packages in the repos before downloading and installing tar balls from the internet.  Do you know what LAMP stands for?
<crashanddie> n0de, as I said, I couldn't be bothered to compile my own packages anymore. The only reason I didn't pick Debian is that at the time of switch, my sound/wifi wasn't supported in stable
<paolo88> when i use skype, a core go to 100%
<sanspeaker567> crashanddie, not right now, I can try to work that out.  Is there a specific command to get the driver details that are being used?
<n0de> im ex freebsd for years moved to gentoo for years and now looking at ubuntu for simple factor, but do love the gentoo life
<crashanddie> sanspeaker567, lsmod
<ActionParsnip> n0de: could try: puppy, mandriva, fedora, suse, debian
<crashanddie> sanspeaker567, and dmesg
<ActionParsnip> n0de: theres tonnes of distros
<whatis_tux> can anyone answer my question?
<edbian> n0de: My kernel is 2.6.26-2-686  Does that mean it is compiled for my architecture?
<Slart> !ask | whatis_tux
<ubottu> whatis_tux: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<n0de> ActionParsnip: lol mandribble? id rather windows! lol
<ActionParsnip> whatis_tux: whats the question
<sanspeaker567> crashanddie, okay.  I am also using a router, does that impact anything?
<n0de> edbian: id guess? unless ur using amd ;)
<ActionParsnip> n0de: exactly, you tried it and didnt like it, there are still more to try, you could even ditch linux and try bsd
<crashanddie> sanspeaker567, nope
<crashanddie> whatis_tux, /join #compiz
<whatis_tux> ok , ok ... i was wondering if I can improve compiz cube appearance with anti-aliasing
<jebblue> n0de: any RPM based system will eventually corrupt its repository that's been my experience anyway
<whatis_tux> tks
<crashanddie> oooh, predictive answering
<danbhfive> edbian: er, do you know what LAMP stands for?  I would like to know why you say that.  As far as I can tell, its the opposite, always get the tarballs, but I'm curious to hear your logic
<sanspeaker567> crashanddie, thks for your help, I'll give this a try.
<edbian> n0de: So would I get no benefit from using gentoo and compiling my kernel for my arch?
<Slart> whatis_tux: try asking in #compiz-fusion if you don't get an answer here
<n0de> ActionParsnip: im ex bsd aswell
<crashanddie> sanspeaker567, good luck :)
<Slart> whatis_tux: also check in ccsm.. might be a setting there somewhere
<Slart> !ccsm | whatis_tux
<ubottu> whatis_tux: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<crashanddie> n0de, I'm solaris/aix professionally ;)
<edoceo> Is there a way with `apt` that I can check the integrity of a packages?  Make sure that file md5 sums match etc?
<ActionParsnip> n0de: thats good that you tried it. keep trying. eventually you will hit what you like. I have a bsd router, gentoo fileserver and ubuntu+lxde desktop
<n0de> edbian: gentoo rocks in ways ud never think.. smaller footprint and clean cut. you'd benifit no prob, but its all the downfall of time to compile.
<edbian> danbhfive: If you use the packages in the repos the updates are pushed out to you and it is way easier to install from the repos.  Well you can just download the Apache, MySQL, and PHP packages (you already have linux) and there is you LAMP
<whatis_tux> Slart, I've set texture filter to 'best' and enabled antialiasing from my ati card but it has no effect .. that's why i was wondering
<n0de> ActionParsnip: oh I used to be like you only years ago lol
<ActionParsnip> edoceo: afaik, i believe it verifys packages first
<crashanddie> n0de, smaller footprint and clean cut are the wrong arguments imho, it's just highly configurable and doesn't come with 3 gazillion default apps, very good for lightweight servers
<nandhi> hi
<lesshaste> powertop shows A USB device is active 100.0% of the time:  /sys/bus/usb/devices/6-2.  Is that this from lsusb? Bus 006 Device 002: ID 0483:2016 SGS Thomson Microelectronics Fingerprint Reader
<edoceo> n0de: look at BINHOST - that's a way to save build time - or distcc
<yofel> edoceo: apt checks the checksums of all packages it downloads anyway afaik
<ActionParsnip> n0de: tool for the job dude
<Slart> whatis_tux: then I don't know, sorry.. but ask in #compiz-fusion
 * phlak_user wondered why this channel isnt about support anymore
<edbian> n0de: IC  Does it solve package dependency issues?  Is it .deb or .rpm packages?
<stuNNed> what is karmic?
<nandhi> somebody could help me???
<ActionParsnip> !karmic | stuNNed
<ubottu> stuNNed: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<whatis_tux> Slart, tks anyway
<crashanddie> n0de, but this is really the wrong channel to discuss this
<n0de> ActionParsnip: my point exactly
<phlak_user> !somebody
<ActionParsnip> !ask | nandhi
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ubottu> nandhi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<edoceo> ActionParsnip: yofel - right - But I want to check installed packages - make sure that files are not modified/removed
<lesshaste> and if so how do I turn it off?
<crashanddie> nandhi, just ask your question
<nandhi> sorry is cause i speak spanish
<phlak_user> !es| nandhi
<n0de> edbian: compile from source. works out deps and installs the deps accordingly
<Slart> !es
<ubottu> nandhi: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ActionParsnip> edoceo: you can list installed stuff with: dpkg -l | less
<edoceo> ActionParsnip: Yes I know - but it does not verify integrity of installed pacakges
<edbian> n0de: I have been considering looking at it for a while now.
<n0de> crashanddie: lol yeah very much so... *looks over to #gentoo*
<ActionParsnip> edoceo: you could employ tripwire to watch files and alert when changes occur
<lipo> hi i need help
<nandhi> how can i have a remote acces in a windows machine??
<tafsen> Hi. How do I install ubuntu with ext4?
<lipo>  i have sound blaster audigy se and i just set the surround sound but i cant play other sound from another source
<ActionParsnip> nandhi: rdesktop
<lipo> example: if i play rhytmbox a cant hear another sound for example from pidgin
<ActionParsnip> !info rdesktop | nandhi
<ubottu> nandhi: rdesktop (source: rdesktop): RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.0-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 134 kB, installed size 480 kB
<lipo> using alsa
<nandhi> with ssh
<edoceo> Thats overkill - I just want to know if a file as been modified from the package version
<danbhfive> edbian: but like I said, the packages are almost _always_ outdated, and for the ones that I have looked into, by 6 months to a year.  What about all the security fixes?  What guarantees do I have that the upgrade will work properly without messing with my data?  If you don't know the answer, thats ok...
<zamba> does anyone know of a tool to recovery ntfs volumes?
<stuNNed> !partner
<ubottu> The Ubuntu partnership program is designed to encourage, recognise and endorse Ubuntu expertise and commercial initiatives. It is structured to foster a healthy ecosystem surrounding Ubuntu, to highlight those companies with certified expertise in Ubuntu and a deeper relationship to Canonical. See http://www.ubuntu.com/partners for more information.
<phlak_user> nandhi: you can tunnel rdesktop over ssh
<ActionParsnip> nandhi: youu will need to install an ssh service on the windows side
<tafsen> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<edoceo> On gentoo I can use `qcheck [package]` and it will examine all files/dirs installed by pacakge to ensure they are same
<nandhi> yes like putty^
<Slart> zamba: try photorec or testdisk
<loof> who was asking about antialiasing in compiz??
<crashanddie> n0de, like a lot of very good distro, Gentoo has been plagued by a stupid community (bunch of noobs thinking that because they installed a stage-3 they're uber-good) and very poor leading skills (and op-wars in #gentoo)
<ActionParsnip> nandhi: windows doesnt have an sshd by default, you will need to install one
<bastidrazor> nandhi, that is a protocol not service
<Slart> loof: whatis_tux
<nandhi> Yes i already install one. Putty
<yofel> tafsen: select ext4 when paritioning the hard disk when installing ubuntu
<n0de> crashanddie: only soo true.
<stefg> !putty | nandhi
<ubottu> nandhi: PuTTY is an !SSH client for Windows. Please see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage and downloads. See also !scp (Secure CoPy)
<loof> whatis_tux, : you need to set the antialiasing setting in your video cards' driver config panel and restart X
<ActionParsnip> nandhi: then connect to it using ssh username@servername
<iggy1> hello, my nvidia driver recognized my geforce 6600 agp as geforce 6600 GT pci-e.. what should i do?
<loof> don't set it too high or you'll not be able to use your ui lolz
<loof> test with a screensaver first
<ActionParsnip> iggy1: is it causing issues?
<edbian> danbhfive: Well that is all about trusting the ubuntu developers.  They are the authority on what goes into the repos.  Typically though they have very good judgment.  They have a good reason not to update the software in the repos because it isn't stable or something like that.  I am not aware of any security issues on LAMP besides MySQL query injection.
<tafsen> yofel: Is this after you have choosen "use the entire disc" ?
<whatis_tux> loof, i did but no effect
<crashanddie> edbian, not true
<loof> whatis_tux, : you just have to enter your pass at the screensaver window
<crashanddie> edbian, Developers have no authority for what goes into the repos
<loof> whatis_tux, : did you actually restart X or just restart compiz?
<iggy1> ActionParsnip: i get black screen after reboot... i dont know if this is the problem
<nandhi> I am realy new in this
<edbian> crashanddie: Then who does?
<yofel> tafsen: not sure, i always select manual patitioning at that point. There I know you can select it.
<danbhfive> What is the best way to install LAMP based websites?  via the repos or by downloading the tarballs?  If I use a package from the repos, how do I handle updates, bugs, and security issues?
<whatis_tux> loof, the pc :)
<nandhi> but i already try this but i can not
<loof> whatis_tux, : doh =[
<tafsen> yofel: How should I partition it if I use manually then?
<outbackwifi> danbhfive: what did you mean by lamp based websites?
<edbian> danbhfive: If you install from the repos the update manager watches for updates for you (including security updates)
<ActionParsnip> iggy1: possibly, i'd uninstall the driver and remove the nvidia stuffs from your home directory, then reinstall the driver
<outbackwifi> danbhfive: did you mean like drupal based?
<iggy1> ActionParsnip: thank, i'll try
<phoenixcomm> I like to grab the source and rebuild in /usr/local/*
<crashanddie> edbian, Software packages uploaded to unstable are normally versions stable enough to be released by the original upstream developer, but with the added Debian-specific packaging and other modifications introduced by Debian developers. These additions may be new and untested. Software not ready yet for the unstable distribution is typically placed in the experimental repository.
<nandhi> hi
<danbhfive> edbian: ok, I hear you.  But, I'm afraid what you say doesn't jive with my experience.  sorry
<yofel> tafsen: unless you use encryption, lvm etc. what I recommend is a root drive as large as you need it, a swap partition a bit larger then what you have RAM (if you need hibernate) and everything else for home
<crashanddie> edbian, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debian#Development_procedures
<crashanddie> nandhi, hi
<nandhi> hi, crashddie
<danbhfive> outbackwifi: yeah, exactly
<crashanddie> nandhi, did you try the spanish ubuntu channel?
<phoenixcomm> swap should be 2x memory
<nandhi> no
<edbian> crashanddie: Yes but the ubuntu people are the ones who determine which branch a package goes into correct?
<crashanddie> !es | nandhi
<ubottu> nandhi: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<outbackwifi> danbhfive: you couldnt do that via repos
<yofel> phoenixcomm: depends entirely on what you need, for hibernate not
<nandhi> how??
<crashanddie> nandhi, /join #ubuntu-es
<outbackwifi> danbhfive: drupal checks for updates and lets you update
<phoenixcomm> and if you have more than drive put swap on both at same partition
<danbhfive> outbackwifi: when I first installed drupal, the community instructions explicitly said don't use the repos.  I've also had trouble with other websites from the repos, which has left me jaded.  Im looking to see if there is more definitive advice
<crashanddie> edbian, not sure I understand the question
<deany> I have compiled ffmpeg and x264 from source, as per a guide on forums, and they are installed to /usr/local.  Is it ok to install a program that requires the libavcodec52 etc from the repos for dependencies?  Will it conflict with my compiled versions
<chris0626> hello from the iPhone lol
<ActionParsnip> chris0626: hello from g1 phone :)
<crashanddie> phoenixcomm, you should never need more than 2Gig of swap
<phoenixcomm> yofel, maybe but you should always be multilples of your memory
<outbackwifi> danbhfive: exactly: dont use ubuntu repos for drupal
<phoenixcomm> and drive space is CHEEP
<crashanddie> phoenixcomm, the old adage of "swap should be ram x2" stopped being true as soon as people had more than 2gig of ram
<edoceo> danbhfive: the Drupal team always wants you to get stuff from them - many distros (Ubuntu, Gentoo, Debian, etc) don't have the latest-greatest Drupal in repo
<edbian> crashanddie: I am not saying that the ubuntu developers write every single piece of software in the repos but they do pick and choose what goes into the different branches and what version of the software etc etc.
<yofel> phoenixcomm: I have 6GB RAM on my tower pc and I definitely don't need 12GB of swap :P
<iggy1> ActionParsnip: it didnt help.. xorg log says "Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X" but i have AGP 8x :-/
<crashanddie> edbian, no
<chris0626> I wish they would hurry with iPhone Linux lol.  ubuntu on ur iPhone would be awesome
<crashanddie> edbian, you are free to create a debian package and upload it to experimental/testing
<ActionParsnip> iggy1: you could find out if there are lines you cana add to xorg.conf to force it
<phoenixcomm> ok then just use 1x @ 6g
<edbian> crashanddie: How then does a package get into main ?
<crashanddie> edbian, it will get upgraded to more mainstream repositories as time goes by and the package is voted clear
<edbian> crashanddie: Voted as clear by whom?
<crashanddie> edbian, community
<yofel> phoenixcomm: and thats exactly what I have ;)
<phoenixcomm> most of my stuff runs on Sun Ultra SPARC & Solaris 8/8
<crashanddie> edbian, After a version of a software package has remained in unstable for a certain length of time (depending on the urgency of the software's changes), that package is automatically migrated to the testing distribution. The package's migration to testing occurs only if no serious (release-critical) bugs in the package are reported and if other software needed for package functionality qualifies for inclusion in testing.
<iggy1> ActionParsnip: i thought about it.. thanks anyway
<phoenixcomm> ups that 8 or 10
<edbian> crashanddie: Just so you know this is much more of a learning experience than an argument for me :)
<crashanddie> edbian, no problem
<danbhfive> outbackwifi: heh, I guess I will wonder eternally why Ubuntu packages, and advertises! its presence in the repos.  Do you think its that way for all websites?
<phoenixcomm> my Ubuntu box is for Desktop Replacements.
<nandhi> i install openssh_server
<nandhi> and openssh_client
<phoenixcomm> yofel how many drive do you have?
<outbackwifi> danbhfive: all websites??
<edbian> crashanddie: What do you think about danbhfive's opinion to not use the repos because of security issues / old software ??
<nandhi> i try to configure x server
<edbian> crashanddie: Thank you BTW :)
<nandhi> but i have problems with windows machine
<crashanddie> phoenixcomm, we don't really care about your hardware unless you're explaining an issue, please keep off-topic conversations to a minimum
<FeasibilityStudy> edbian: what security issues?
<phoenixcomm> sorry
<nandhi> i try to display aplications in windows by x server
<crashanddie> nandhi, #ubuntu and #ubuntu-es are only here to help with Ubuntu related issues. I'm afraid we won't be able to help you with Windows problems.
<crashanddie> nandhi, oh, that's easy: download and install xming: http://www.straightrunning.com/XmingNotes/
<nandhi> i already instal xming
<AsSlowAsHell> anyone know of a media player i can use that can play a mixture of multiple audio tracks?  I have a video file with 3 audio streams that i wanna play back simultaneously at different volume levels mixed
<crashanddie> nandhi, connect to the linux computer using putty http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<crashanddie> nandhi, you need to activate x-forwarding
<nandhi> i try to open an aplication in windows machine by a linux machine
<edbian> FeasibilityStudy: I was talking to somebody earlier about install LAMP.  I suggested he just get the packages from the repos but he wants to get the tarballs and install manually because  "the packages are outdated by 6 months - 1 year, security fixes, and upgrades messing with his data"
<chris0626> one thing I got to say is I'm a bit dissipointed with Canocals decisions of late.  I wish they would start submitting their changes upstream...
<crashanddie> nandhi, you want to run a program in linux and have it display in Windows?
<nandhi> how can i active x'forwarding
<danbhfive> edbian: he said more explicitly, don't use the repos...        I personally noticed that drupal would update with _security_ fixes only, but the ubuntu package would stay old.  Thus, if you were running a drupal site from the repos, AFAI could tell, you were running an insecure website with its flaws published.
<nandhi> yes yes that is what i want
<edbian> FeasibilityStudy: I said that I don't believe there are any security issues and that updates are handled automatically by the package manager if you install from repos
<nandhi> can you help me??
<crashanddie> nandhi, yes I can, hold on
<pewpew> is there a program that lists all your current hardware in a gui? (like LSHW in a gui for ubunt)
<pewpew> is there a program that lists all your current hardware in a gui? (like LSHW in a gui for ubuntu)
<nandhi> ok thanks you
<crashanddie> pewpew, please don't do that
<edbian> FeasibilityStudy: See what danbhfive said ^
<magcius> How do I kill a zombie process?
<crashanddie> magcius, kill -9 pid
<magcius> crashanddie, not working.
<FeasibilityStudy> I would find it hard to believe the Ubuntu devs would be so incompetent to allow a compromised LAMP server in the repos.
<crashanddie> magcius, reboot
<magcius> crashanddie, anything else?
<edbian> danbhfive: Who told you to not use repos?
<ActionParsnip> magcius: kill pid or sudo kill pid if the process is not yours
<crashanddie> magcius, kill -9 is the strongest signal you can send to a program, if it doesn't shut down with that, not a lot will kill it
<magcius> System Monitor says its waiting channel is do_exit
<chris0626> what are we talking about here? security issues?
<pewpew> crashanddie: was correcting srry
<FeasibilityStudy> I prefer kill -10 ;)
<edbian> FeasibilityStudy: BTW crashanddie just informed me it's actually the community who votes packages into / out of branches of the repos
<magcius> crashanddie, I don't want to send it a signal, I want to give it no more CPU time.
<ActionParsnip> crashanddie: not if the process isnt yours, then you need sudo
<danbhfive> edbian: outbackwifi and the official community install guide   (for drupal)
<crashanddie> ActionParsnip, yep, but then the signal doesn't arrive to the program
<FeasibilityStudy> edbian: might be, but they still would not allow a package in the repos that has known security vulns.
 * outbackwifi o_O
<edbian> outbackwifi: Are these LAMP security issues in ubuntu repos that has security issues?
<ActionParsnip> crashanddie: indeed so it wont kill it, making it 2nd best ;)
<jebblue> nandhi: I would install Cygwin in Windows and connect with ssh -X user@linux_host then run the Linux program
<edbian> outbackwifi: Are there LAMP security issues in ubuntu* ?
<FeasibilityStudy> edbian: this is especially true of any kind of server!
<crashanddie> magcius, -9 is sigkill, the program can not intercept that signal (unlike sigterm for example) and is killed automatically
<outbackwifi> edbian: not by design no
<magcius> crashanddie, but it's not being killed!
<Dekko> Hello is there anyone here who can tell me how to upgrade my ALSA to 1.0.20?
<edbian> outbackwifi: Then by configuration?
<crashanddie> magcius, as I said, reboot
<outbackwifi> edbian: as and when these vulnerabilities are discovered, they are plugged and propagated as updates
<magcius> crashanddie, no other solution besides killing X?
<chris0626> I would think that for servers more people use debian
<magcius> or gdm or whatever?
<nandhi> ok i already instal xming but i can not acces
<crashanddie> magcius, not that I know of
<outbackwifi> edbian: that would be true of all distros not just ubuntu
<edbian> outbackwifi: But the repo software isn't updated as quickly as the package maintainer's version?
<crashanddie> nandhi, hang on, my windows machine crashed... (typical)
<edbian> outbackwifi: I'm sorry I just have never heard of anyone suggesting that downloading software from the repos is a bad idea.
<crashanddie> edbian, it isn't
<outbackwifi> edbian: no, thats why i would recommend not using the repos for software like drupal etc
<FeasibilityStudy> edbian: Whoever said that is wrong.
<nandhi> ok, is cause i really new using linux but i have to make a proyect
<crashanddie> edbian, the only point outbackwifi is trying to make: don't download from anything but official ubuntu repositories unless you know you can trust that repository
<edbian> outbackwifi: Is that correct?
 * FeasibilityStudy is confused as to who said what
<crashanddie> FeasibilityStudy, that's what she said
<danbhfive> py vey
<jebblue> nandhi what happens when you try to connect
<pewpew> is there a program that lists all your current hardware in a gui? (like LSHW in a gui for ubuntu)
<chris0626> pewpew
<crashanddie> pewpew, gnome-terminal
<crashanddie> :P
<FeasibilityStudy> pewpew: I dont use Gnome but I am sure there is something in the menu, likely under Administration menu
<ActionParsnip> pewpew: http://www.techmetica.com/howto/how-to-install-the-device-manager-in-ubuntu/
<nandhi> i can acces to the linux machine by windows machine with putty but i can not display any thing
<edbian> FeasibilityStudy: outbackwifi was suggesting to somebody to use the package maintainer's version (from the web) for a LAMP server + drupal
<SultansElephant> pewpew: you mean benchmarking?
<ActionParsnip> pewpew: whats wrong with lspci ?
<crashanddie> nandhi, hang on
<danbhfive> pewpew: I knew of a program that did that.  The project didn't really take off though...  Why do you need it?  Maybe there is a better way?
<chris0626> pewpew I know it exists I sdont know the package name tho
<nandhi> ok
<jebblue> pewpew: Device Manager, after install form Synaptic it will be on the System Tools menu
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-device-manager
<ubottu> gnome-device-manager (source: gnome-device-manager): GNOME device manager based on HAL. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-2 (jaunty), package size 106 kB, installed size 280 kB
<SultansElephant> pewpew: what program for windows are you thinking of?
<Spi-ipod> can Truecrypt open the volumes created by the alternate install CD?
<nandhi> crashnddie: ok
<FeasibilityStudy> edbian:  I see nothing wrong with that IF the packages are verified against their hashes.  However, there is also nothing wrong with the Ubuntu repos.
<crashanddie> nandhi, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsHuZJ5gORE
<crashanddie> nandhi, this will explain what you have to do
<edbian> Alright then we have it all figured out then :)
<nandhi> crashnddie, ok thanks im going to see it
<jigs> hello
<crashanddie> Hi jigs
<VirusTB> huh
<edbian> jigs: Do you have a question??
<VirusTB> how did i get that done from the terminal
<jigs> thanks for reply
<Spi-ipod> ...and no one answers my question.
 * VirusTB needs help!
<n2diy> I munged a usb drive, and recovered most of it with dosfsck -a, but the . file size is 16384 in size, and only 983 of 1000 megs is available on the drive.Is this normal?
<Puel> VirusTB, whats the trouble?
<edbian> Spi-ipod: What is your question?
<crashanddie> Spi-ipod, that is software specific question
<crashanddie> Spi-ipod, what do you mean by other CD?
<jigs> how to check motd?
<VirusTB> Puel:  Uhm hold on tryng to trouble shoot it my self, i changed some settings, and it messed up... well put them back as defualt n see f the problem still exist
<Spi-ipod> edbian: thanks- can truecryt open the volumes created by the alt installer?
<ActionParsnip> n2diy: could try foremost on the stick to extract the files it can find to your internal drive
<ActionParsnip> jigs: try !motd
<Spi-ipod> crashanddie: it's re: the alt install CD
<outbackwifi> !motd
<n2diy> ActionParsnip: there are only two files on the drive . and ..
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about motd
<crashanddie> Spi-ipod, no idea sorry, never used truecrypt
<jigs> i heard motd informs about the topic of discussion
<ActionParsnip> n2diy: doesnt matter, just use one that has sufficient space
<ActionParsnip> n2diy: i'm unsure of this large file though
<Spi-ipod> crashanddie: no worries, thx
<n2diy> ActionParsnip: I think it is a formatting issue, not a file issue. And dosfsck won't repair corrupted . or .. files.
<crashanddie> Spi-ipod, as I said, #ubuntu is probably the wrong channel to ask.
<Spi-ipod> crashanddie: yeah, but no true
<Spi-ipod> crypt channel, so far as I can tell
<derekv> stupid q: where do i find netselect or its equivelent?  Nothing pops up in the packages, though the web has to a version that must have been available at one time.  did it change names?
<jigs> crashanddie:: can you tell me the topic of discussion on this channel
<ActionParsnip> derekv: whats it do?
<Spi-ipod> jigs: try /motd
<ActionParsnip> !motd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about motd
<jigs> thanks
<FiReSTaRT> jigs: current version of ubuntu support questions and answers
<crashanddie> jigs, discussions on this channel (#ubuntu) relate to support for Ubuntu Linux
<jigs> ok i am using the same...
<giaco_> hello
<giaco_> he following packages have unmet dependencies.
<giaco_>   libgl1-mesa-dev: Depends: libgl1-mesa-glx (>= 7.4) but 7.3-1ubuntu4 is to be installed
<giaco_>  how can I install the sdl-dev package without having to upgrade those mesa packages?
<Pupeno> Should an iPod be in fat mode to work in Ubuntu? I plugged it on my mac and now it's in hfs+ I understand
<derekv> ActionParsnip, netselect [options] hostname1 hostname2 hostname3 etc... returns which ip/hostname has the best ping from a list
<Pupeno> When I try to copy something it says that it's read only.
<loof> hm, is anyone here running ati drivers in wine?
<ActionParsnip> giaco_: please use pastebin for multiple lined outputs
<jigs> crashanddie::so i can ask any question regarding ubuntu on this
<giaco_> achadwick, sorry
<crashanddie> jigs, indeed you can
<phantomcircuit> Is it possible to assign the Windows key and a number key "Super + 1" as a keyboard shortcut?
<ActionParsnip> derekv: you could write a script for that. if there is source then grab it or maybe there is a ppa for it
<FiReSTaRT> Pupeno: you need to change the permissions to read/write, which can easily be done from nautilus (right click on the file, click on properties and go there)
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut | phantomcircuit
<ubottu> phantomcircuit: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<phantomcircuit> when i try to do it from the keyboard shortcut preferences dialog it just comes out with "Super"
<ActionParsnip> giaco_: sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-glx    maybe
<Pupeno> FiReSTaRT: the permissions of what?
<derekv> ActionParsnip,  I know i just don't like duplicating effort :), thought maybe it was already present under a different name.
<ActionParsnip> derekv: let me websearch
<giaco_> ActionParsnip, as I said, i DON'T want to upgrade mesa packages, the last version is buggy on my video card
<loof> ew, mesa
<FiReSTaRT> Pupeno: when you open file properties and click on the permissions tab, you'll see :)
<loof> why are you using mesa????
<grawity> what is mesa, anyway
<loof> mesa's for like voodoo cards, bleh
<giaco_> loof, libgl1-mesa-glx
<VirusTB> loof:  usr/bin   ? ?
<FiReSTaRT> Pupeno: but you may want to run nautilus as root (alt+f2, gksudo nautilus)
<Fishy-> how do you open files in terminal when you dont have permission to edit them regular way
<loof> VirusTB, : what?
<Pupeno> FiReSTaRT: but of which file?
<robert__> how do i configure my computer for skype?
<FiReSTaRT> Pupeno: whatever you're having trouble with copying :)
<robert__> it says problem with audio playback
<jigs> crashanddie:: when i am opening firefox browser its covering the complete screen.....and not able to see any of the panels
<VirusTB> VirusTB: rar
<VirusTB> exit
<derekv> ActionParsnip, don't waist too much time, i can do a deeper search myself, just thought someone might know offhand.
<crashanddie> jigs, please ask the whole channel, I am not here for your personal support
<FiReSTaRT> jigs: have you done extensive browsing on it? possibly hitting some bad sites.. i've had that happen to me a couple of times and i've had to completely wipe firefox before reinstalling it :)
<Pupeno> FiReSTaRT: I'm just dropping a song on Rhythmbox.
<Fishy-> how do you open files in terminal when you dont have permission to edit them regular way
<zak__> can't i use 2 apllications using the same sound server at the same times?for ex , skype and amarok ?
<FiReSTaRT> Pupeno: but it still looks like you're having some permission issues, so i offered a solution :)
<crashanddie> FiremanEd, are you serious?
<ActionParsnip> derekv: it's present in nhardy
<nsahoo> hi .. I changed my usb mouse to another wireless mouse. I am running something and can't restart now. for some reason the mouse is not working
<robert__> how do i set up audio for skype?
<phantomcircuit> ActionParsnip, that's an interesting package btu i dont think it is necessary to solve my problem
<robert__> it says problem with audio playback
<jigs> crashanddie::ok i am sorry...i am first timer
<crashanddie> anyway, I'm off everyone, have a good one -- Top Gear tonight ;)
<ActionParsnip> phantomcircuit: whats an interesting package?
<crashanddie> jigs, no problem
<phantomcircuit> keytouch
<FiReSTaRT> !repeat | robert__
<ubottu> robert__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<crashanddie> edbian, happy learning!
<zak__> can't i use 2 apllications using the same sound server at the same times?for ex , skype and amarok ?
<derekv> ActionParsnip, ok thanks :)
<danbhfive> zak__: I think pulseaudio is supposed to solve that problem
<nsahoo> essentially I am trying to use microsoft wireless desktop keyboard and mouse .. can't I just hot plug them?
<phantomcircuit> zak__, the same sound server? yes. but skype doesnt use a sound server
<zak__> danbhfive: i can't use them both :(
<nsahoo> keyboard is working, but, mouse won't move
<phantomcircuit> skype uses oss and takes it over
<danbhfive> zak__: did you try setting them to pulse audio?
<phantomcircuit> just like flash and vmware do
<danbhfive> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<zak__> i always get problem with audio play back , even if someone use abuzz on msn ,the i cant use sky anymore:(
<multiverse> I am following a tutorial for cloning a kvm image and I get a error message:  ERROR    Capacity must be a positive number
<zak__> danbhfive: i get rid of pulse
<multiverse> http://pastebin.com/d16159010
<phantomcircuit> ActionParsnip, you wouldnt happen to know where the shortcuts are saved would you?
<ActionParsnip> derekv: http://alumnit.ca/~apenwarr/netselect/netselect-0.3.tar.gz you can ncompile it
<loof> giaco: my question still stands, why are you using mesa? what kind of horrible video card do you have??
<danbhfive> zak__: http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup
<ActionParsnip> phantomcircuit: not sure in gnome, sorry
<nsahoo> :((
<chris0626> what's wrong
<zak__> danbhfive: gonna read this
<loof> if you're using an nvidia card you should be using nvidia's glx :P and ati uses fglrx :P :P
<danbhfive> zak__: good luck!
<ActionParsnip> nsahoo: try: sudo rmmod usbhid ; sleep 5; sudo modprobe usbhid
<loof> giaco: what kind of card do you use?
<giaco> loof, mesa doesn't mean software rendering ...
<ActionParsnip> nsahoo: you could also try: sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<phantomcircuit> ActionParsnip, it's gconf ...:|
<loof> giaco: my question was what kind of card are you using? i'm aware it's not software-only :P
<nsahoo> ActionParsnip: thanks
<chris0626> didn't Hal just have a big update
<foobar> What is an email/newsclient which contains a decent spam filter? I don't mind marking things spam/non-spam, but I do want this spam data base saved somewhere in some documented format, so that I can reuse it.
<Pupeno> zak__: if one fo the apps uses no sound server or a different one, you have a problem.
<Pupeno> zak__: skype is probably using no sound server, but I might be worng.
<zak__> the nwhy i always get problem with audio playback then ?
<ActionParsnip> phantomcircuit: i use fluxbox a lot which has awesome shortcut key support
<FiReSTaRT> foobar: thunderbird
<chris0626> skype ahould use OSS
<giaco> loof, you're stubborn ... I'm working on an intel 965GM with direct rendering enabled and working, obviously with mesa ( 7.3 ... 7.4 is buggy for me )
<VirusTB_> foobar:  use mozila thunfer bird
<ActionParsnip> foobar: bonobo is a spam filter and i believe evolution uses it too
<grawity> foobar: Mozilla Thunderbird.
<nsahoo> ActionParsnip: mouse battery could be out
<newbie002> I'm having trouble booting off of USB, works on 1 laptop and not another.
<nsahoo> ActionParsnip: but, it's connecting to the receiver
<loof> giaco: heh, i knew it :S just saying, mesa's for crappy video hardware is all =S
<chris0626> what was the ubuntu team thinking shipping with broken intel drivers?!?
<FiReSTaRT> newbie002: in that case you may need to mess with the bios.. maybe someone else will kick in with the specifics... i haven't played with usb booting YET
<foobar> VirusTB_: I already use that, but it doesn't appear to have a spam filter for the news part and if it is filtering spam for the mail, it's not working.
<giaco> loof, you don't know what mesa is ... stop
<foobar> VirusTB_: do I need to enable it somewhere?
<grawity> foobar: Spam filters like Thunderbird uses must be "trained" at first ... and, do you use POP3 or IMAP for mail?
<chris0626> !Mesa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Mesa
<loof> it's a shitty hacked version of opengl, for shitty cards. =/
<newbie002> Firestart: I have one usb stick which never works, I can get the same error message on the non-bootable laptop. (Invalid partition or ?? bootable ??)
<chris0626> !language > loof
<ubottu> loof, please see my private message
<newbie002> firestart: I had to mess with the bios to get to that error, so I beleive that the bios is configured correctly. The working USB is just ignored.
<hypersonic> Hi
<chris0626> hello hypersonic
<FiReSTaRT> newbie002: the way it looks to me is that the bios on the computer where booting off the usb works is configured properly but not on the other
<boss_mc> chris0626: it wasn't ubuntu's fault only, it's caused by incompatibility between X1.6 and the new kernel (which arose during UXA development)
<hypersonic> I'm wondering where I can edit the "Add Startup Program" list without using the GUI.  Does anyone know where it writes the config?
<foobar> grawity: I wrote a spam filter at university. It's not a particularly hard thing to do, but I just want to use one, which seems to almost be harder than writing one. I use IMAP.
<aTr> it is possible to install a mail server in ubuntu 8.10 LTS to have an email address like yourname@webhost.com ? (server is a vps from ovh.net and no domain, only dyndns)
<entropy> anyone know why pulseaudio device chooser wouldn't start up?
<ActionParsnip> hypersonic: it'll be in ~/.gconf some place
<loof> just because it's opensource (mesa) doesn't mean it isn't relegated to having drivers based on public info. limited nvidia & ati support = bleh
<newbie002> firestart: I mean I can get both laptops to get to a non-bootable error message using a usb drive that doesn't seem to work at all
<foobar> grawity: and again, for news there is no spam filter in Thunderbird.
<FiReSTaRT> newbie002: but  you said that one of the laptops works just fine with the usb drive that works properly?
<newbie002> firestart: I have 2 laptops and 2 usb drives, one usb always fails (same error on both), the other usb works only on 1 laptop
<giaco> I'm searching this package, could you help me in finding it on the net? "libgl1-mesa-dev_7.3-1ubuntu4_i386"
<cabrey> aTr, yes it is possible. btw it is 8.04 lts
<dakarn> newbie002, try doing a memtest on the laptop that fails
<FiReSTaRT> newbie002: ok so you know that there's something wrong with one of the memory sticks and with the bios settings of one of the laptops :)
<newbie002> dakarn: what would I be looking for?
<aTr> cabrey, mine's 8.10. that mean's it's not LTS
<newbie002> dakarn, firestart: does the port matter?
<newbie002> dakarn: O
<newbie002> dakarn: I'm booting it up now, I'll do the memtest
<jigs> :):):) while booting my system with ubuntu , every time i am asked  to choose screen resolution mode...what should i do to revert back to original settings.....i am facing this message after i changed my screen resolution....
<hypersonic> ActionParsnip: I just found it in ~/.config/autostart
<hypersonic> Thanks though
<Buletin> its ok runing program on wmvare ubuntu than having ubuntu on a partition not in wmvare same performance?
<ActionParsnip> hypersonic: i didnt think gnome used that, oh well
<ActionParsnip> hypersonic: glad you got a resolve
<hypersonic> For some reason, starting gok and firefox at startup locks up gnome
<hypersonic> Thinking about installing KDE. :P
<FiReSTaRT> newbie002: might... i just haven't played with usb booting so i wouldn't know what the common issues should be.. actually it's been like 6 months since i've touched the bios on this machine lol
<entropy> anyone know why pulseaudio device chooser wouldn't start up?
<entropy> I open the program from Applications > Sound & Video, an instance saying "Starting PulseAudio Dev..." shows up briefly, it disappears, and the only change I see is that there's now a sleeping process for the program.
<ActionParsnip> hypersonic: put symlinks to the apps youu want in there, the apps are in /use/share/applications
<Maveas> Where can I configure access to phpmyadmin after installing it on server 9.04?
<entropy> I've tried ending all proocesses
<entropy> of the chooser
<kamikadze> hi all
<Maveas> Hi kamikadze
<jigs> :):):) while booting my system with ubuntu , every time i am asked  to choose screen resolution mode...what should i do to revert back to original settings.....i am facing this message after i changed my screen resolution....
<ActionParsnip> hypersonic: e.g.: cd ~/.config/autostart; ln -s ln -s /usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop .
<kamikadze> Maveas hi
<aTr> cabrey, is this guide is what I need? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<ActionParsnip> hypersonic:   gah my command sucks
<Buletin> its ok runing ubuntu on wmvare than having ubuntu instaled on my computer ?
<ActionParsnip> hypersonic: cd ~/.config/autostart; ln -s /usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop .
<giaco> how can I install the "next" version of a package given as "stable" for the current jaunty?
<boss_mc> entropy: it opens in your notification area (system tray)
<ActionParsnip> giaco: sudo apt-get upgrade
<dakarn> giaco: upgrade
<glitsj16> entropy: have you tried starting padevchooser from a terminal so you can see any error messages more clearly to debug the issue?
<cabrey> aTr, yes, though i might tell you that mail servers are inherently complex and you may need to go off from that guide
<ActionParsnip> giaco: if its not on the standard repos, you will need to add some
<coleys> entropy: What is your audio card?
<fosa> sudo sh wubi-add-virtual-disk /home 100000  <-- will this create a brand new 100 gb virtual disk and then transfer all the data, leaving the old 40gb virtual disk ready to be deleted?
<entropy> boss: I know, and it currently is not showing up
<giaco> ActionParsnip, no, what I was trying to say is: how can I upgrade and lock a package to a karmik one?
<entropy> glits: one moment
<boss_mc> entropy: just checking :)
<ActionParsnip> !karmic | giaco
<ubottu> giaco: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<entropy> boss: :)
<Buletin> its ok runing ubuntu on wmvare than having ubuntu instaled on my computer is there any performance decress ?
<entropy> glitsj16: it's just hanging...
<edbian> Buletin: There is a performance hit because you're running 2 os's at once.
<jigs> :):):) while booting my system with ubuntu , every time i am asked  to choose screen resolution mode...what should i do to revert back to original settings.....i am facing this message after i changed my screen resolution....
<ActionParsnip> Buletin: well the vmware system will take resources from the host system, so it will not be running at full speed
<edbian> Buletin: twice the ram is used, twice the CPU when idle, etc etc.
<ActionParsnip> Buletin: if your system is beefy enough it will be fine
<Buletin> Thanks all
<newbie002> dakarn: I don't have a memtest program, should I?
<glitsj16> entropy: one reason might be the pulseaudio server isn't running right now, i think padevchooser needs that
<entropy> coleys: Realtek ALC889A
<boss_mc> newbie002: are you running off the unetbootin usb?
<chris0626> it's included in the livecd
<boss_mc> newbie002: cos unetbootin doesn't add the memtest option...
<entropy> glitsj16: their web server?
<alazyworkaholic> anyone know where mkdtemp files go? & what to do when there are too many of them to log in?
<glitsj16> entropy: no just the pulseaudio daemon on your system, check if that process is running, if not, try starting it via "pulseaudio -D"
<loof> giaco: out of curiosity, what is it that you want from 7.3 that is better than the previous version?
<boss_mc> newbie002: you can add it yourself by translating the livecd's menu.lst section to the usb's equivalent
<entropy> glitsj16: I have a process named "pulseaudio"
<coleys> entropy: Go through part A http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<newbie002> boss_mc: I see
<loof> who giaco
<glitsj16> entropy: okay, i'd take coleys advice and check pulseaudio's configuration
<boss_mc> newbie002: unfortunately I don't have a usb to work with so I can't give you the specifics but it's fairly simple tbh
<VirusTB> how can i get XChat to auto connect to a irc server+ room and sign in with my registred username
<entropy> coleys: that's what I'm in the middle of, and I need the dev chooser to continue
<newbie002> dakarn, boss_mc: what would I be looking for?
<giaco> loof, 7.4 presents some serious bugs while working with intel drivers
<coleys> entropy: padevchooser is not available?
<boss_mc> newbie002: memtest runs a series of tests on your RAM, and warns if it is damaged
<giaco> loof, mainly visual glitches
<jigs> exit
<entropy> coleys: I open the program from Applications > Sound & Video, an instance saying "Starting PulseAudio Dev..." shows up briefly, it disappears, and the only change I see is that there's now a sleeping process for the program.
<VirusTB> how can i get XChat to auto connect to a irc server+ room and sign in with my registred username
<Punker> hi there
<boss_mc> newbie002: it's often a good test to run if a PC is failing to boot
<edbian> Punker: Question?
<loof> giaco: like what kind of glitches?
<coleys> entropy: Have you tried opening it as root? IF not kill the process, kill -9 padevchooser . then sudo padevchooser
<coleys> err
<coleys> kill -9 [pid of padevchooser]
<jigs> :):):) while booting my system with ubuntu , every time i am asked  to choose screen resolution mode...what should i do to revert back to original settings.....i am facing this message after i changed my screen resolution....
<Ximik> hi!
<entropy> coleys: glitsj16 sudo padevchooser is just hanging
<Punker> edbian not me but my mate Geobreeder has got a problem with his dualboot. error 13
<loof> giaco: you could probably submit a bugreport to mesa; there's a chance they could fix it, they don't always have a ton of testers for all the available hardware so sometimes they're going off documentation when coding the actual driver
<Punker> im sure he will explain it here soon
<edbian> Punker: ok
<Punker> thanks in advanced
<coleys> entropy: So you are not able to kill it?
<entropy> coleys: glitsj16: I'm now going through Part A, from the top.
<entropy> coleys: it kills
<entropy> coleys: when I sudo padevchooser, the cursor goes to the next line and stays there
<coleys> entropy: try restarting.
<nperry> !icons
<ubottu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<Feniksas> how to install the newest irssi on ubuntu threw terminal?
<Cerrdor> can anyone suggest a command line editor
<Zxcvb> any idea how much difference there is between an i586 CPU and an i686 CPU if all else, including CPU speed, is the same (the only difference being the lack of i686 instructions and sse/sse2/etc)?
<cabrey> Cerrdor, vi or nano
<Cerrdor> like the doc opens in the terminal for editing
<coleys> Feniksas: I believe ubuntu doesn't have the newest irssi in its repos. You will have to compile. =) Which can be done via terminal.
<cyber37> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dakarn> cerrdor: pico
<Cerrdor> ok
<dakarn> !pico
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pico
<Surlent777> once again, when I tried to go with "Use largest continuous Free Space", I got a message saying "Failed to partition the selected disk: This probably happened because there are too many (primary) partitions in the partition table". Then it gives me a new preview and has only "install side by side" and the whole thing's a mess...
<glitsj16> entropy: you do have a notification area (system tray) active? padevchooser doesn't seem to throw any errors after starting it, which is puzzling
<cabrey> dakarn, pico is deprecated
<cabrey> dakarn, it's license was a problem, nano is the replacement
<cabrey> s/it's/its
<Cerrdor> ok but nano opens in termina
<Cerrdor> l
<zhespelt> Cerrdor, emacs or vim are nice command-line editors.
<dakarn> cabrey: i'm old =(
<thomc> Surlent777: why not select the partition yourself using the manual option?
<Surlent777> I don't know how
<Cerrdor> ok
<Cerrdor> Im getting into some wierd command line thing now
<coleys> Surlent777: How much free space you have?
<cabrey> zhespelt, what are you talking about? emacs is an operating system
<Cerrdor> I use irssi
 * cabrey laughs a harty laugh
<zhespelt> :)
<Cerrdor> now looking for emacs and gonna browse with lynx
<Cerrdor> LOL
<Geobreeder> Hi
<Geobreeder> can anyone help me??
<coleys> !question > Geobreeder
<ubottu> Geobreeder, please see my private message
<zhespelt> Geobreeder, maybe, what do you need?
<Anon124> hey ive got my acer aspire one dual booted with UBNR and when i booted for the 1st time it was fine but now when i boot it loads my background and i get nothing
<cyber37> omg ... lol
<Surlent777> coleys: I have sda1 as unallocated with 132.7GB, sda4 with ext3 (Backup) with 123.4GB, sda2 as ntfs (XP) with 20.5GB, and sda5 (swap) with 2.59B
<Anon124> better :P sorry forgot to change my nick
<coleys> Surlent777: How much do you want to use for ubuntu? ALl of it?
<Surlent777> sda1
<Surlent777> all of that
<Geobreeder> i'll explain my problem
<Surlent777> the whole disk is NOT an option at this point, due to XP and my backup partition
<coleys> Surlent777: Okay, so choose custom layout
<coleys> Surlent777: eehh, see my private message.
<Surlent777> right, ok...
<edbian> Geobreeder: Do it already the suspense is killing me!
<Surlent777> easier
<Geobreeder> i have two different hdd's
<edbian> Geobreeder: Do it all on one line.
<Anon124> installed netbook remix, 1st load was fine, changed desktop to normal(desktop style), restarted ubuntu and now it only ever shows my background
<Geobreeder> one with xp an the other has installed ubuntu 9.04
<loof> giaco: try here: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/i386/mesa-utils/7.3-1ubuntu4
<loof> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/i386/libgl1-mesa-dri/7.3-1ubuntu4
<loof> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/i386/libgl1-mesa-glx/7.3-1ubuntu4
<loof> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/i386/libglu1-mesa/7.3-1ubuntu4
<FloodBot3> loof: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Geobreeder> I've got error 13 when i try to boot xp.
<Geobreeder> that's my problem
<scrooge74> I dont even remember what those codes are :)
<Ximik> есть тут кто русский?
<cabrey> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<lordblaa> hey guys i'm on jaunty - i've got every fusefs-related package i can think of but i havn't got any modules available to be loaded called fuse like there should be.. any ideas?
<alazyworkaholic> is there a command line search I might do to find the most recently created files anywhere in the system?
<scrooge74> locate
<scrooge74> but you need to index the system first
<alazyworkaholic> right, sudo update db, then locate, but how do I use locate to find files & list them in reverse order of creation?
<scrooge74> I dont use it that much I jsut type locate "file Im looking for"
<lordblaa> anyone know anything about/uses fusefs?
<craigbass1976> I'm trying to burn a cd.  The original's tracks flow from one to the other.  With the resulting burned cd, there are small breaks between tracks.  Can I burn differently in brasero, or is there another app I should be using to achieve a seamless cd?
<entropy> coleys: glitsj16: When I try opening Pulse Volume Control, I get a "Connection failed: Connection refused" error prompt, click Close, and the program closes.
<Geobreeder> does anyone know how to fix error 13: invalid or unsupported executable format grub??
<coleys> entropy: Hmmm... I never really trusted pulse audio on Ubuntu, never worked for me either. x/
<entropy> should I just remove pulse and start anew?
<Fezzler> Sound trouble
<slestak_> hey guys.  im doing a dual boot install, ubuntu already installed and im trying to add xp home.
<alazyworkaholic> @scrooge74. That's my problem, I don't know what file I'm looking for. I think a lot of files were made when printscreen was stuck, which crashed my netbook & now when I try to log in graphically I'm told there are too many files or links from mkdtemp
<sparr> Can a A.B.C kernel use modules compiled for A.B.D?
<entropy> coleys: Here's my real issue: I have no mid or bass in sound. I'm following that guide.
<dutch> ga
<entropy> I could open it before I began re-running Part A of the guide
<MrNaz`> i'm getting a bunch of errors when trying to install a package using synaptic
<MrNaz`> W: Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libg/libgpg-error/libgpg-error-dev_1.4-2ubuntu7_i386.deb
<MrNaz`>   404 Not Found
<Anon124> got ubuntu installed on my computer, ive tried adding a 250gb SATA hard drive but it doesnt pick it up, any ideas?
<slestak_> anyone know if xp home will install to sda8? or do i need to use gparted and livecd to shuffle things around?  i am booted into livecd right now with gparted open
<Fezzler> Second speaker has bad buzz
<entropy> coleys: ^^
<MrNaz`> what does that error mean? do i not have all the repos ?
<scrooge74> XP always goes into first active partition
<slestak_> scrooge74: so it cannot go to logical
<scrooge74> something like that
<newbie002> I found out what the problem is with my non-bootable USB drive..
<iggy1> hello, my nvidia AGP card is detected as PCI-E.. can i force AGP somehow?
<slestak_> scrooge74: i have sda3 not created yet.  i hope i can take space from logical sda4 and allocate it to sda3
<newbie002> can someone help me with "chainload"ing a usb  though grub ?
<glitsj16> entropy: can you pastebin your /etc/pulse/daemon.conf & /etc/pulse/default.pa somewhere?
<coleys> entropy: http://pastebin.ca
<slestak_> i need to take 60g of space from logical partition to make it available to primary, anyone know how to do that?
<carmelo> hi
<Guest50382> ok
<slestak_> the Primary chouice is ghosted out in gparted
<scrooge74> got to go dead laptop at home :(
<slestak_> good luck
<Fezzler> Why does my second speaker have a buzz?
<lukas___> Hello, I would like to install ubuntu with functional KDE4 and I am not sure if I should choose ubuntu or kubuntu, could anyone advise? I want to have as much applications as possible - so can kubuntu use the same repos or rpeos of the same number of packages as ubuntu?
<sheep45923> i'm trying to vnc from my ubuntu computer to my windows pc. i'm able to view ubuntu from windows but not visa-versa
<entropy> coleys: glitsj16: one moment
<Fezzler> Also, sound stops and starts mid song when playing a music CD?
<entropy> coleys: glitsj16: by the way, I just reinstalled everything pulse
<linduxed> why cant i use wildcards with apt or aptitude?
<linduxed> for instance
<glitsj16> entropy: no problem, take your time to test the new configuration
<coleys> lukas___: They both use the same repositories, and the desktop environment is entirely up to you, uhhh. Have you used linux before, if not I would suggest KDE just cause its similar to windows.
<linduxed> i want to do "sudo aptitude remove openoffice.org-*"
<loof> sheep45923, : you need to install a vnc server on your windows box
<sheep45923> i have
<linduxed> it just tells me that there is no such package
<entropy> coleys: glitsj16: be right back - reboot
<Cerrdor> where do I find vim commands?
<loof> sheep45923, what happens when you try to connect?
<slestak_> or nomachine, i like that better than vnc
<antoinewmfs> hi all
<barfoos> Cerrdor: you could google for "vim cheat sheet"
<sheep45923> i'm using KRDC. if i leave it to connect i think it eventually says access denied. but i can't be 100% sure
<Cerrdor> barfoos: will do thanks
<sheep45923> my windows firewall doesn't flag anything
<sheep45923> all ports are forwarded in my router firewall
<antoinewmfs> I have installed the Dina font (pcf format) but can't use it in xterm ; what I have done wrong ?
<kyle__> sheep45923, you said *windows* firewall?
<sheep45923> yes, my firewall on windows
<lukas___> coleys: I am familiar with debian, I used it for three years, so I can have the same level of integration with KDE4 with ubuntu as with kubuntu?
<loof> sheep45923, : try tightvnc
<scrooge74> yep
<lukas___> coleys: What are the differences?
<mikebeecham> hi guys..I dont suppose it's possible in Ubuntu to have different backgrounds images on each workspace?
<edbian> Is there a way to get things off the internet using a bash script?
<sheep45923> loof: on windows or linux?
<loof> windows
<jess> I need help removing old video drivers and getting wine to correctly identify my video card
<sheep45923> ok
<lukas___> edbian: what things do you mean?
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  the wget command.
<scrooge74> yes mike
<loof> sheep45923, : i mean install the server component from tightvnc in windows, obviously
<scrooge74> compiz
<scrooge74> you need to config it
<sheep45923> yes
<coleys> lukas___: uhhh... Im a kde guy myself, It has alot more integration, like notifications etc. Gnome is uhh... I can't explain gnome :p... Its uhh... Ill let a gnome user explain it =P
<thomc> mikebeecham: that's not currently supported in gnome unfortunately.
<loof> if you're trying to view your windows desktop in linux
<barfoos> mikebeecham: it is possible with some desktop environments, e.g. xfce. - with gnome, you could create a composition of 2 images in gimp.
<sNiper109> gnome is like an angel with a mouth full of scotch kissing you
<sNiper109> :-)
<edbian> lukas___: Dr_Willis: Suppose I wanted to go to a website and pull the first 100 characters from the HTML and print it to my stdout.
<lukas___> coleys: no, mz question is not KDE or Gnome, but ubuntu OR kubuntu both with KDE
<sheep45923> i am
<edbian> All in the script
<mikebeecham> thomc: barfoos  thanks anyway guys
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  theres tools to do that.. curl. wget. proberly a dozen other ways
<barfoos> gnome is lacking features while trying to ease things for the users.
<scrooge74> debian = ubuntu
<slestak_> sNiper109: now thats funny, i don tcare who you are
<lukas___> edbian: then perhaps wget and cat
<barfoos> scrooge74: not true.
<scrooge74> :p
<sNiper109> neither do I
<coleys> lukas___: Kubuntu = Ubuntu + KDE --- Ubuntu = Gnome
<edbian> thanks guys! :)  Any recommendations on which one to start with?
<Cerrdor> im kinda liking vim
<slestak_> scrooge74: im shuffling evrything right in gparted to try to salvage my install
<lukas___> edbian: trz wget http://www.ubuntu.org
<Surlent777> barfoos: What does it lack? aside from being able to customize screensavers?
<Cerrdor> will be new to me but its fun learning new things
<lukas___> coleys: ah, okaz, that is the only difference?
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  stat with some bash scripting guides perhaps?
<edbian> lukas___: trz ?? wget http://...
<jess> I need help removing old video drivers and getting wine to correctly identify my video card. Can someone help me?
<slestak_> Cerrdor: vim + pdb + File Explorer is nice setup
<lukas___> edbian: try, sorry, problems with qwertz
<barfoos> Surlent777: you can customize screensavers in the gnome-control-center. and i honestly don't wanna get started on that topic as it really would cost me a lot of time and nerves.
<coleys> lukas___: Yeah. =P Just desktop environment aswell as default applications. =)
<edbian> Dr_Willis: I am familiar enough with scripting I think.  I was talking about which command: curl, wget, cat
<Surlent777> barfoos: Well, thanks for that info anyway. I wasn't aware of that =D
<lukas___> coleys: great, that is what I wanted to know
<Dr_Willis> jess:  clarrify the exact problem to the channel. I cant recall ever havng to get wine to 'identify' a video card.
<scrooge74> me either
<entropy> coleys: glitsj16: I have completed part A of the guide, and I still have no mid and low sound. If I log into OS X, my sound is fine. I am using no external speakers.
<lukas___> edbian: first wget, then while zou have it, cat
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  well cat just moves data. :) so check the wget or curl man pages.
<alberto2000> anyone: how can i colorize the username in xterm?
<IngerPoznas> i have a problem with pidgin....i can't log into my yahoo account...
<scrooge74> Inger check ubuntu forum
<scrooge74> for fix
<barfoos> Surlent777: well in gnome it's in the preferences menu, but you could just install the "gnome-control-center" if it is not already installed, fire it up from a terminal and have a central place to configure stuff.
<Dr_Willis> alberto2000:  read up on the 'bash prompt howto' it gives all sort of neat Prompts
<Cerrdor> ok this may be daring but is there a way to drop the GUI for ubuntu and just use command line?
<edbian> lukas___: Dr_Willis: Thank you!
<vatts> hi, if i install dapper and upgrade, will the upgrade leave necesary drivers which aren't in newer versions or it'll remove it?
<jess> Dr_Willis: That's what I'm gathering the problem is from reading various WineHQ bugs and forums.  Trying to run Spore, Spore says my video card does not meet min reqs, but it is a supported vid card according to Spore's own specs (Intel GMA x3100)
<Cerrdor> just stop xserver?
<Dr_Willis> Cerrdor:  just dont start the GDM service.
<coleys> entropy: Did you download the ppc iso?
<barfoos> Surlent777: i personally like having a very lightweight desktop experience, like fluxbox or xfce, but with all the gnome stuff running (gnome-settings-daemon)
<Surlent777> barfoos: I meant being able to edit them like with XScreenSaver or KDE's screensaver program
<sheep45923> loof: it works :) thanks
<jess> Dr_Willis: I tried turning off compiz, then it gave me another error saying an older video driver is detected, but I just updated to the latest xorg drivers.
<slestak_> anyone know how to fix a corrupted ubuntu splash screen?  ive got a 17" laptop, and spalsh is bad with hd install, fine with livecd
 * sheep45923 says from his linux laptop
<Surlent777> barfoos: I enjoy all the shiny tweaks of KDE and GNOME, but I also like LXDE and Fluxbox a lot
<slestak_> is that usplash package?
<barfoos> Surlent777: that's possible with gnome-screensaver-preferences
<Dr_Willis> jess:  disabling compiz for games.. is awlays a good idea.
<IngerPoznas> i have a problem with pidgin....i can't log into my yahoo account...anyone has idea how to fix that?
<barfoos> Surlent777: well lxde is just openbox with some other stuff...
<Surlent777> barfoos: no it's not...for instance, I can't make GLMatrix have DNA instead of Matrix symbols
<barfoos> Surlent777: but yeah i like *box
<s0101> I have a Linksys WRT54GL how can i make wireshark sniff for activity on my other computer connected to the router?
<slestak_> IngerPoznas: you got an answer 3 minutes ago
<Dr_Willis> jess:  theres been some issues with the intel drivers - theres a ppa of newer ones i recall.. but i dont ahve the url.
<lukas___> One more question, I was amayed with ubuntu speed on AMD64 comparing to Suse, but for kubuntu I see there is i386 installation package - does that mean, that it is not optimized for i586 or i686?
<testchatter> hallo everyone
<alberto2000> Dr_Willis: where is this bash file located=?
<barfoos> Surlent777: hmmm
<barfoos> Surlent777: no idea bout that hehe
<coleys> jess: Control + alt + f12 disables compiz I believe, and enables aswell.
<entropy> coleys: I downloaded 9.04 amd64, since I have an Intel Core 2 Duo
<Dr_Willis> alberto2000:  what bash file?
<jess> coleys: Thanks. :)
<IngerPoznas> slestak_: i can't see it
<bambu> hi. how much does using wine bog down performance?
<IngerPoznas> could you repet it please
<slestak_> entropy: i think the 64 bit iso is the same
<Surlent777> barfoos: Not that I mess with them much anyway, but yeah. Anyway, time to reboot and begin reconstruction
<s0101> I have a Linksys WRT54GL how can i make wireshark sniff for activity on my other computer connected to the router?
<bill-e1> anyone netbook-launcher savvy? I'm in need of some Netbook Launcher volume_exclude_list help
<lukas___> bambu: should not too much as it is not emulator
<alberto2000> Dr_Willis: which file do i have to edit / where do i have to change those things?
<s0101> is this the right channel for that question?
<icehawk78> Is there a way to upgrade a server installation by disk and retain the data on the filesystem by installing via CD?
<jess> Dr_Willis: I went to both Intel and Xorg's site, as well as intellinuxgraphics and searched using Synaptic, so I think I have the latest drivers. Do you have suggestions on how to find that ppa you mentioned?
<lukas___> bambu: can not tell numbers
<Dr_Willis> alberto2000:   be more verbose do i dont have to rember. :) if you are refering to the bash prompt. its set in either the .bashrc or .bash_profile i recall.  google for 'bash prompt howto' and it details how to set the bash prompt in huge detail
<kohlrak> any way to view hardwaer info via terminal?
<bambu> lukas___: dont need specifics, but just an idea of if and how much it slows things down cuz i have a shitty laptop with ubuntu
<jess> Dr_Willis: There was a bug on WineHQ about it not always correctly identifying vid card memory, but I don't know how to fix that in wine reg
<alberto2000> Dr_Willis: ok thx alot
<Dr_Willis> jess:  i know there are updated intel/X in some PPA repository - i installed them on the wifes laptop 2 weeks ago.
<vatts> hi, if i install dapper and upgrade, will the upgrade leave necesary drivers which aren't in newer versions or it'll remove it?
<scrooge74> icehawk78: you wont lose /home and the configs you could save them
<lukas___> bambu: whz shitty?
<Jacksito23> How to fix on terminal broken dependencies?
<lukas___> bambu: how shitty?
<entropy> slestak_: coleys: glitsj16: Curious, I have a Realtek ALC889A, yet my driver says ALC885.
<vatts> !f
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about f
<bambu> lukas___: 1.5 ghz celeron M, 512mb ram acer
<Royall> I get this error whenever I update sources: "W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY C5E6A5ED249AD24C"
<entropy> glitsj16: what did you want me to cat again?
<lukas___> bambu: why you call this shitty?
<entropy> glitsj16: I believe they were conf files
<slestak_> entropy: dunno, sorry
<entropy> slestak_: thx for trying
<glitsj16> entropy: both /etc/pulse/daemon.conf and /etc/pulse/default.pa would be nice to take a look at yes
<bambu> lukas___: ok maybe not that much, but i want to run recording/sequencer software on it and it already slow
<lukas___> bambu: on linux this is not that bad. What do you want to use it for?
<coleys> bambu: Are you using gnome or kde?
<troll1602> i am looking for some help on a file system check fail, the details are at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7491700 . any help appreciated :-)
<edbian> How can I use curl to input data in a simple form on a website?
<glitsj16> entropy: is your newly installed pulseaudio working? Besides the mid and bass troubles that is?
<bambu> coleys: hmm sry i'm noob idk. its ubuntu studio
<jess> Dr_Willis: Found the ppa repository, let me see if that fixes it
<Fezzler> status /p
<coleys> bambu: uh.. thats your problem Ubuntu studio is loaded with services. You should try... Openbox or fluxbox or lxde.
<lukas___> bambu: nevertheless, wine should not take you much CPU, but I am not sure about memory, maybe you will have to switch KDE/gnome to XFce or something to lower RAM.
<multiverse> Hi, I am trying to clone an image, but i am getting an unusual error message: http://pastebin.com/d16159010
<zamba> i have a ext2 partition that accidentally got wiped.. any way i can recover this?
<bambu> coleys: is ubuntu studio gnome or kde?
<edbian> Is there a way to input data to a simple form via script?
<multiverse> A KVM clone using virt-clone
<coleys> bambu: Gnome
<bambu> coleys: so kde is bettter?
<multiverse> I get this error:  ERROR Capacity must be a positive number
<coleys> bambu: No worse.
<coleys> bambu: As far as ram/cpu usage goes.
<Jacksito23> How to fix or reinstall desktop environment (gnome) because I just can see a black screen?
<coleys> bambu: You'll want a very light weight desktop environment such as Openbox, flux or lxde.
<_ruben> multiverse: try #ubuntu-virt, its where the virtualization 'gurus' hang out
<multiverse> thanks
<entropy> coleys: glitsj16: http://pastebin.ca/1469010
<supersasho> hi, can anyone help me with pyrenamer? i want to rename "images.numbers.variouscharacters.jpg" to "images.numbers.jpg"
<slestak_> _ruben: wish there was a good authoritative list of ubuntu channels.  does ubuoto have a good list?
<glitsj16> entropy: taking a look, i'll report back here
<Lenin_Cat> why is my caps lock light on if its not on caps lock
<slestak_> _ruben: might be a good bot script
<entropy> thank you, glitsj16
<Dr_Willis> supersasho:  ive used 'qmv' for a similer task to that befor..  its command line/editor based however.
<bambu> coleys: k thx
<Dr_Willis> !find qmv
<slestak_> Lenin_Cat: if you use vnc, sometimes it gets toggled 180-out
<ubottu> File qmv found in r-cran-mvtnorm, renameutils
<Dr_Willis> !info renameutils
<ubottu> renameutils (source: renameutils): Programs to make file renaming easier. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.0-1 (jaunty), package size 81 kB, installed size 276 kB
<_ruben> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Lenin_Cat> slestak_, im not
<slestak_> dunno, try restarting xorg, see if it sticks
<coleys> bambu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox Try it out, its not going to be as "PRETTY" as gnome, but youll definitly notice a difference in speed. You can still use all the same applications.
<slestak_> bambu: if you like that, try crunchbang linux, its ubuntu + openbox
<edbian> Is there a way to enter form data on a website via a script?
<bambu> coleys: can i use wine with openbox?
<zamba> i had a disk with an empty partition table on.. then i used testdisk to recover and write the partition table back again.. but then i accidentally wrote mkfs.ext2 (don't ask why, brain freeze) instead of fsck.ext2, but interrupted that as fast as i could.. have i done irrepable damage to it now?
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  probelery some firefox extensions for that.
<icehawk78> Edbrian: It's possible in most scripting languages
<edbian> icehawk78: In bash?
<garuff> hey guys... got vista installed on one sata disk, just installed ubuntu on an IDE disk, not sure how I should have grub/mbr/boot loader or whatever set up, any ideas?!
<glitsj16> entropy: in general both files look ok, the only thing i noticed (line 50 of your paste) is that you have src-linear configured as resample-method for pulseaudio. Did you set this yourself for any specific reason?
<Dr_Willis> garuff:  set it on the mbr of the disk you are going to be booting.. Or on the linux disk.. and jusst tell teh bios to boot that linux drive when you want linux.. leaving windows drive alone. (ive done it both ways)
<coleys> bambu: Of course, you can use anything you want with it. It's basically just the gui explorer.exe. (Meaning that it draws the close, minimize, and maxamize buttons, and your taskbar -- of course doesn't eat ram like explorer.exe ) =p
<edbian> Dr_Willis: Suppose I got one of these extensions.  I could then run firefox via a terminal (non graphically) log into a website, and somehow post the content of that site?
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  there are text based web browsers.
<supersasho> Dr_Willis: thanks, i'll try the qmv then
<bambu> coleys: k thx i check it out
<icehawk78> edbrian: I don't think so. I primarily use Ruby with Mechanize for web scripts
<n00bstradamus> hey there everyone
<entropy> glitsj16: no, and I didn't set it, that I'm aware of.
<lukas___> bambu: maybe, why do you need wine? Games, apps or only recording?
<edbian> Dr_Willis: I am trying to write a script that logs into a website and posts info from that site.  (Just a couple lines).  I don't want to manually load a web browser (text based or graphically) that defeats the purpose.  I want this to be automated.
<edbian> icehawk78: You can use RUBY to go to a website and input data into a form and log into that site?
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  i imagine theres a way to do it in PERL.. theres always a way to do most anything in PERL...
<Pupeno> Any ideas how to convert all oggs into mp3, an all folders?
<loof> edbian: why do you need to load a graphical browser at all?
<entropy> glitsj16: I'm happy to set it to whatever might be better :)
<bambu> lukas___: just certain recording apps, mainly this one called reaper
<glitsj16> entropy: could be unrelated to your mid / bass trouble, but it's worth a shot to change that to either the default (comment out that line) or change it to "ffmpeg"
<icehawk78> edbrian: Yes, I know you can do it in both Ruby and Perl, with the Mechanize gem/plugin
<loof> edbian: like WHAT exactly are you trying to post to a site (you say "info" but you're not clear at all where that info's coming from
<bambu> lukas___: but i think i might just try some open source ones
<loof> edbian: would help to know what KIND of information you're changing on the site. why do you need to load a graphical browser?
<n00bstradamus> is it possible to burn multiple iso files to a dvd, and at boot up select which iso to load?
<edbian> loof: I don't want a graphical browser at all.  I am trying to post a username and password to a page so that I can log in automatically.  (Firefox will not for some reason remember this password for me.  Doesn't seem to recognize the page as a password / username page.
<glitsj16> entropy: restart pulseaudio after making the changes and check if you can get padevchooser working
<thedarkone> i have a nivida 9600gt and when i put mode in 720p it looks way overscanned
<edbian> loof: Once logged in I plan to print like 2 or 3 lines of code from that site to stdout.
<entropy> glitsj16: how can I save as root in gedit?
<loof> edbian: ahh, that helps a lot
<fosa> i tried to use wubi-add-virtual-disk and it seemed to lock up whilee files it was copying th
<glitsj16> entropy: you would have to start gedit with gksu to be able to do that
<edbian> loof: So how can I enter data in a form and press the enter button via scripts?
<fosa> so now i have a /home and /home.backup but /home is reporting odd space
<glitsj16> entropy: "gksu gedit" (the gksu is a graphical way to sudo btw)
<loof> edbian: sec
<fosa> the virtual disk should have 100 total size, but it's reporting 84gb free with only 38.2mb of files
<corpxicle> hey
<corpxicle> so im having trouble getting java 1.6.0_14 to work in firefox
<corpxicle> i installed _13 from repository and that works fine
<corpxicle> i tried linking the plugin from _14 to ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<corpxicle> but it still uses _13
<fosa> how do see the total size of a virtual disk?
<entropy> glitsj16: way ahead of you
<mezquitale>  fosa have you tried "df"
<entropy> glitsj16: same result. one moment for paste of opening pulseaudio
<s0me0ne> hello...after making new partitions using fdisk i cant find them in /dev do i have to reboot ?
<entropy> glitsj16: http://pastebin.ca/1469033
<glitsj16> entropy: k, looking
<fosa> is that defrag?
<mezquitale> s0me0ne, you have to mount them first
<s0me0ne> but they are not yet in /dev/ !
<mezquitale> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<fosa> mezquitale, what is df?
<mezquitale> fosa, its a utility that shows the space of mounted parittions
<glitsj16> entropy: it mentions not being member of the pulse-rt group, you can use the former page on pulseaudio to make sure you are in all needed groups, otherwise these permission problems will keep showing up
<fosa> wubi is a virtual disk though, not a partition
<diffred> how can I get into an alphanumeric console in Ubuntu in my macbook 3,1? control+alt+f1 didn't worke
<mezquitale> s0me0ne, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<entropy> glitsj16: former page? Also, is this pertinent to my tinny audio problem?
<s0me0ne> i found it, partprobe
<s0me0ne> just typing that command saves the problem
<glitsj16> entropy: yes the ubuntuforums page on pulseaudio mentioned earlier. Can't confirm if it will solve those issues no, just trying to get your padevchooser etc. working so you can start experimenting with your sound sinks etc. to move streams
<s0101> i need some help to configure linksys wrt54gl, i want wireshark to work over the router
<cptblood> there wouldnt happen to be a mac osx emu similar to wine in ubuntu?
<loof> edbian: http://www.typicalshareware.com/shareware/imacros-web-automation-and-website-testing-361.htm that's about the only thing i could find that does exactly what you want
<s0101> do i need to get some alternative software?
<ceej> hey all, does anyone know why I can't use my ubuntu user and pass to log into my shared folder? (on windows)
<mezquitale> s0me0ne, mount the partitions and put them in your fstab file, first find the UUID of the hard drive then edit your fstab file using the UUID of the hard drive
<glitsj16> entropy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio also has the basics like adding yourself to the pulse related permission groups
<ActionParsnip> ceej: create a user on the windows system which matches your ubuntu username and password
<s0me0ne> mezquitale, i solved the problem with partprobe but can you tellme how to get the uuid
<ActionParsnip> ceej: and grant it full access to both the share and the data
<entropy> following, glitsj16
<diffred> how can I get into an alphanumeric console in Ubuntu in my macbook 3,1? control+alt+f1 didn't work
<mezquitale> s0me0ne, use "blkid"
<ceej> ActionParsnip: I'm using change my user and it doesn't work...shouldn't that do the trick?
<raguff> Grub Error 15 anyone?! help?
<david_> How can I check and see if my mic is working?
<ActionParsnip> ceej: you need to add the user to the access rights on the windows side
<ActionParsnip> david_: use gnome sound recorder
<david_> is that supposed to be under sound and video?
<ActionParsnip> david_: suppose so, if not just install it
<here4thegear> I am using latest ubuntu server edition. I named it myubuntu, but want to change it's name to something else (so that I can use something different for my internal network), how do I do that?
<bill-e1> anyone netbook-launcher savvy? I'm in need of some Netbook Launcher volume_exclude_list help
<ActionParsnip> david_: i think its part of the gnome-media package
<mezquitale> david_,  if you plan on recording a lot of stuff and doing multimedia stuff i suggest you install ubuntustudio
<loof> edbian: actually, here: http://www.1-script.com/forums/Specifyig-username-and-password-in-PERL-article108113--6.htm
<edbian> ah ha!
<david_> ok it isnt working now I gotta find a driver for my soundcard then
<ActionParsnip> !hostname | here4thegear
<ubottu> here4thegear: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<nperry> here4thegear, sudo gedit /etc/hosts
<ActionParsnip> nperry: gksudo gedit you mean
<ActionParsnip> nperry: and he's using server so doesnt have gedit, s/he'll use nano or vi etc
<nperry> ActionParsnip, I always use sudo anyhow
<ceej> ActionParsnip: just created a windows user... same name and pass.. still no go
<nperry> Woops, i missed the server bit :P
<here4thegear> ActionParsnip: and nperry thank you, and yes, I'll use vi (well, vim)
<ActionParsnip> nperry: you cana garbage ownerships and access to files if you use sudo for gui apps
<takemethere> can some one help!!!, how can i install messenger on my ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> nperry: theres a reasn gksudo exists
<ActionParsnip> takemethere: messenger for what?
<loof> takemethere: use pidgin
<mezquitale> ceej, can the two machines see each other?  you dont have a firewall blocking the inbound request?
<nperry> ActionParsnip, I'm stubborn never had a problem
<takemethere> yes
<ceej> yes... it connects because it's asking me to re-type user and pass
<ActionParsnip> nperry: i'll get you an example of why not.
<alessandro> ciao chat italiana????????????
<ActionParsnip> nperry: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/azureus/+question/72151
<loof> gksudo is awesome
<alessandro> chat italiana
<djdarkman> Hello, I have a question that is really badly documented, I have a laptop, that gets internet via ethernet card, and I want to share that connection troughj wireless, how do I do it?
<alessandro> chat italiana
<mezquitale> ceej, sounds like the user and password conbination youre using doesnt have access to the resources youre trying to access
<alessandro> chat italiana
<dakarn> !it > alessandro
<ubottu> alessandro, please see my private message
<entropy> glitsj16: same result
<ActionParsnip> nperry: if you read that you will see a tonne of the guys files are owned by root which was stopping vuze runnning. Its not a case of stubborn, its a simple case of not breaking other peoples systems with misinformation
<ceej> http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/16874/screenshot_028_83cywy.png
<ceej> it has fulll access
<djdarkman> please don't tell me to google for it, cause I tried, but didn't find nothing
<ceej> it's my ubuntu user and pass :/
<takemethere> i tried using pidgin but still could not
<ActionParsnip> !ics | djdarkman
<ubottu> djdarkman: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<mezquitale> djdarkman, the easiest way is to just get a router
<ActionParsnip> takemethere: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<mezquitale> takemethere, are you trying to login to yahoo messenger from within ubuntu using pidgin?
<loof> ceej: wtf are you doing in that screenshot: what's with your username?
<Dream-Ubu> im using ubuntu jaunty and it cannot mount my SATA drive, what do i do?
<ceej> loof: my username is named blank
<entropy> glitsj16: rebooting
<djdarkman> ActionParsnip: I don't want firestarter, and that wiki is useless
<loof> ceej: and your password is blank?
<ceej> loof: no
<ActionParsnip> djdarkman: its not about firestarter
<glitsj16> entropy: too bad, i'm afraid i'm out of ideas really
<mezquitale> Dream-Ubu, you have to do it manually and configure it to your fstab file
<loof> ceej: well, why are you putting blank/blank as your username?????
<djdarkman> ActionParsnip: yes, and it's not about wireless eighter
<loof> it should be "blank"
<Dream-Ubu> meswuitale: how do i do that
<ceej> loof: i do just put blank then it changes it to blank/blank
<ActionParsnip> djdarkman: http://martybugs.net/wireless/router.cgi
<icehawk78> When I attempt to boot my server installation, I get the following errors: http://pastebin.com/m7e475184
<mezquitale> Dream-Ubu,  first find UUID of your sata HD using blkid then use the UUID to configure your fstab: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<ActionParsnip> icehawk78: did you md5 check the iso and did you verify the cd is ok once booted to?
<Jimmy2> can I get some installing a printer driver I've downloaded to my desktop
<ActionParsnip> icehawk78: you could try some bootoptions to remove some kernel functionality which may get you further
<Jimmy2> I'm very new to ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | icehawk78
<ubottu> icehawk78: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<loof> ceej; what are you trying to connect to? it's obviously assuming blank is your servername and password (both)
<icehawk78> This was a server that had been running for about a year and a half or so prior to getting this error, and is not booting from a CD
<ldvx> Hi guys, got a quick question. Which driver should I use for a radeon 9200se. radeon? fglrx?
<ActionParsnip> icehawk78: sorry, misread. try some bootoptions is al i can suggest
<ldvx> Hi guys, got a quick question. Which driver should I use for a radeon 9200se. radeon? fglrx?  has fglrx dropped support for this video card?
<axisys> i am gettng ipw2200 firmware errors for a while http://pastebin.com/f58be11f1 .. i am still connected .. but is it some bug in jaunty ?
<Dr_Willis> ldvx:  ati has been removing cards from their fglrx drivers. so it may be 'radeon' and thats it.. :)
<ldvx> thanks Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> ldvx:  check the  ati web ssite perhapos for what cards are still in fglrx. (i dont know which ones)
<david_> where can I get a driver for a sound blaster live sound card?
<djdarkman> omfg, this is helarious, it's like a kernel.org link, ok I get it, ubuntu is inferior to windows in networking
<Dr_Willis> ldvx:  most likely - if the restricted drivers tool says it dont need fglrx .. then its radeon :)
<Dr_Willis> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_Willis> david_:  my soundblaster lives have always worked with no extra 'drivers' needed
<david_> my mic isnt working
<Fezzler> Having sound problem.  Need to assess and fix
<mezquitale> quit
<Dr_Willis> david_:  most likely a mixer/pulse/plugin problem then. not a 'driver'  problem.
<Fezzler> Biggest issue is second speaker has hisss.
<Dr_Willis> david_:  i had to twiddle with my settings to get the mic working for me on several cards lately
<david_> sound work's no problem
<david_> how do I do this?
<Dr_Willis> theres the sound-recorder tool to test with and the mixer/sound controll panels in the settings menus
<Dr_Willis> app-> sound-> sound recorder
<icehawk78> Uh... I think I may have some issues. I'm currently in a shell before anything has loaded, and sudo, vi, nano and even ls all claim to be "not found"
<Dr_Willis> that tool has a 'open volume control' menu item i used the other day :)
<icehawk78> Is there any way for me to back up (at a minimum) my /var/www folder and my MySql databases?
<Dr_Willis> icehawk78:  you could always boot a live cd and access the files.
<Dr_Willis> icehawk78:  try the full path to the commands.. could be your PATH setting is messed up
<Fezzler> I see it but it doesn't test
<Dr_Willis> echo $PATH
<Dr_Willis> icehawk78:  try that echo command to see what the path curently is.
<nperry> How can i get ~bin in $PATH ?
<Dr_Willis> nperry:  you add it/export the variable
<Dr_Willis> export PATH=$PATH:new/path/to/add
<Dr_Willis> Bash Basics. :)
<loof> icehawk78, : http://www.howtoforge.com/back_up_mysql_dbs_without_interruptions use that guide for the mysql database backup. you can't just copy the database otherwise you'd get an inconsistent (messed up) db.
<Dr_Willis> nperry:  if your user has a bin dir.. in existance when you log in.. it will automatically get added.
<icehawk78> \/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin
<glitsj16> entropy: no progress? have you tried asking around in #pulseaudio yet?
<Dr_Willis> echo $PATH
<Dr_Willis> /home/willis/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<david_> there isnt a creative selection under device drop down
<entropy> glitsj16: same result. process open, panel not showing, tinny audio.
<Dr_Willis> icehawk78:  try /bin/ls    perhaps?
<entropy> glitsj16: yes, I have
<entropy> no response.
<icehawk78> Not found
<l1k4n> Anyone know why my inetd.conf is empty? I'm trying to get Hotmail into Evolution.
<Dr_Willis> icehawk78:  Hmm.. try 'echo /bin/*'
<Dr_Willis> you should see sevarl commands that are in that dir.
<icehawk78> Ah, okay
<Dr_Willis> icehawk78:  was that first \/ in your path there? or just a typo?
<maggidk> I suddenly got a problem with my videocard
<glitsj16> entropy: what versions of pulseaudio and padevchooser are you using? i'm looking up a PPA repository with the latest pulseaudio related packages in the meantime .. not much else i can think of
<icehawk78> Sorry, no, that was a typo. It was just /
<marcel_> leetfighter
<maggidk> I'm running ubuntu 9.04 on a compac NC6320 and I connected an VGA cable to it and suddenly the video is all slow and gayish on me
<entropy> glitsj16: the latest, as per Synaptic Package Manager
<maggidk> any help?
<maggidk> I can't even watch video clips
<loof> maggidk, : reboot? lol ;P
<Slart> maggidk: your video is.. gayish? and you expect us to take you seriously?
<Dr_Willis> maggidk:  tell the channel your video chipset (its going to be asked for anyway?)
<Dr_Willis> I thought he said 'grayish' :)
<maggidk> tried a reboot
<maggidk> it's all lagging on me now
<loof> Dr_Willis, : he did say "gayish" so i'm assuming his video chipset is "gayish" too :D
<loof> plus it is a compaq
<loof> so that's probably his problem
<loof> SNAP
<glitsj16> entropy: you could try the https://launchpad.net/~rlinfati/+archive/ppa repository, that has all the latest sound related packages, probably more recent versions than you have right now
<Dr_Willis> PPA's are handy :) some times it can be hard finding what you need in them.
<icehawk78> Dr_Willis: I have a potentially stupid question: Is it possible a hacker accessed my system and deleted a number of system commands in order to cripple my system?
<Dr_Willis> icehawk78:  if echi /bin/* shows the commands then they are there.
<Dr_Willis> icehawk78:   could be some massive file curription.. or the things just got set non-executable some how.
<loof> icehawk: did you password protect your machine? if so, then likely no. if your password was "linux01" then maybe, but still unlikely.
<loof> icehawk78, : have you tried rebooting again?
<loof> and what exactly does your window look like?
<ldvx> How can i check which programs i recently installed or a list of installed packages with apt?
<Dr_Willis>  !clone | ldvx
<loof> icehawk78, : is this in ubuntu 9.04?
<ubottu> ldvx: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<icehawk78> Willis: It shows a total of 34 commands in /bin
<icehawk78> Also, no, it's 7.10
<loof> oh =/
<pisecx> Hi. I have changed a password with "passwd". Now each time when I login network manager asking my old password to connect to wifi. It doesn't ask me wifi password. It asks me my old account password.
<ldvx> thanks again Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> pisecx:  applications -> acessories -> passwords & encryption keys.
<Dr_Willis> pisecx:  you can change it there.. (or remove it if you dont want it to ask)
<maggidk> my chipset would be mobile intel 945GM
<pisecx> Dr_Willis: I deleted my wifi password there, but it didn't help
<pisecx> Dr_Willis: seems like I have to delete some password that belong directly to network manager
<maggidk> any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> pisecx:  yes... see --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7470795
<pisecx> Dr_Willis: what happed: I deleted password for wifi, reloggined. It asked my wifi password, and then tried to save it
<pisecx> ok, will do now
<lwizardl> hi
<Dr_Willis> pisecx:  i set mine where it dont even ask now. :)
<lwizardl> does anyone know of a application that can automatically grab files from like rapidshare and megaupload?
<pisecx> Dr_Willis: did you change account password? that is the problem: I've changed it. It didn't ask my before
<Dr_Willis> pisecx:  i used to have both passwords be the same.
<chrones> Hey all, I am on Ubuntu Jaunty and I cant seem to get my Svideo to work I want to be able to watch movies on my TV which is connected via an Svideo cable. My video card is an ATI Radeon 9800 Pro. Any suggestions?
<Dr_Willis> you can change the 'network manager password' using the info at that URL.
<pisecx> Dr_Willis: let me read the thread
<Dr_Willis> pisecx:  its s short thread. :)
<ceej> does anyone know where the pointer themes are stored?
<pisecx> Dr_Willis: I think, I understand now
<pisecx> let me check, I'll be back soon =)
<wolf23> Helpers, is there skype amd 64 on jaunty?
<Dr_Willis> pisecx:  for step 4 --> Enter current password and *change it how you like*
<Dr_Willis> :)
<bigrasen> i have a question when is gonna come ubuntu 9.10 beta?
<Dr_Willis> wolf23:  yes. its in the medibuntu repos
<Jacksito23> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<RHorse> ciao
<Dr_Willis> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<wolf23> Dr_Willis:  can u tell me how thanx
<here4thegear> I think I broke it, so, in /etc/hosts I have "127.0.1.1       myubuntu.localdomain    myubuntu" in my browser if I go to myubuntu It takes me there. If I add an entry "127.0.1.1 mydomain.localdomain mydomain.dev" then restart apache I don't get there. what could I be doing wrong?
<Dr_Willis> !medibuntu | wolf23
<ubottu> wolf23: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<nsahoo> I can't get my microsoft wireless mouse to work
<Jacksito23> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<nsahoo> the wireless keyboard is working
<maggidk> le help with video. Ok symptoms: It's lagging as if I only have a 2mb video card and am trying to do EVERYTHING all at once. This started happening after I connected an external display
<loof> lwizardl, : use "tucan"
<maggidk> I have a HP compaq nc6320 laptop
<chrones> Hey all, I am on Ubuntu Jaunty and I cant seem to get my Svideo to work I want to be able to watch movies on my TV which is connected via an Svideo cable. My video card is an ATI Radeon 9800 Pro. Any suggestions?
<loof> it's in the repository i think
<Dr_Willis> maggidk:  so you unplug the display, reboot and it goes back to normal?
<david_> this is starting to make me mad now there is 2 thing's I cant use my webcam and my mic the webcam there isnt a driver for but if ym sound work's then so shouldnt my mic
<ganymede> does anyone know a really fast way to sorta checksum a large a file? i want to verify that a backup process occured properly (i use rsync but there is some clock skew on the network) so i'd like to list all the files in the main tree and the backup tree along with their file sizes and a quick checksum and then diff the two lists, md5 takes long on 4 gig files, maybe just checksum every 1000th block of a file?
<pisecx> Dr_Willis: you're a real doctor! =)
<maggidk> dr_willis I already tried all the obvious things
<pisecx> Dr_Willis: thanks a lot
<Dr_Willis> pisecx:  asking how to disable that login thing gets asked a lot in htere.. so i researched it and found how trivial it was. :)
<maggidk> rebooting, and unplugging and rebooting etc. etc.
<MK13> what does a nosmb boot parameter do?
<Dr_Willis> wolf23: read/follow the info the bot just said when i typed !medibuntu
<pisecx> Dr_Willis: I think the problem is that is't not very clear that you have to change password for the _group_
<Dr_Willis> maggidk:  and what chipset is the laptop using for video?
<wolf23> Dr_Willis:  i open the site but i dont know what to do?
<pisecx> Dr_Willis: because "login" is kind of group
<Dr_Willis> pisecx:  yea.. too many passwords for too many things.
<Dr_Willis> wolf23:  you add the medibuntu repository. then install the stuff..
<loof> chrones: install the ati drivers for linux (9.6) and plug your svideo cable in and turn it on in the control panel
<nsahoo> help!
<icehawk78> Okay, so I've loaded a Live CD onto my server to attempt to backup the files on the internal HDD (It's a repurposed laptop). However, when I look in the "Places" menu, the only media listed is "255.0 MB Media" (It's an 80 GB HDD)
<Dr_Willis> wolf23:  click where it says 'repository howto' and follow along.
<maggidk> Mobile Intel 945GM Express  Dr_Willis
<Ales> hello...
<wolf23> Dr_Willis:  ok thanx
<here4thegear> I think I broke it, so, in /etc/hosts I have "127.0.1.1       myubuntu.localdomain    myubuntu" in my browser if I go to myubuntu It takes me there. If I add an entry "127.0.1.1 mydomain.localdomain mydomain.dev" then restart apache I don't get there. what could I be doing wrong?
<Machtin> is there some program, with which i could create midi files? like a on-screen keyboard or something like that
<Dr_Willis> maggidk:  then you may want to update to the latest Intel/xorg drivers. theres been some issues with some intel cards. I had to update them (via some ppa repository i cant find now) to get tv out working right on the wifes laptop
<Mike_lifeguard> !intel | maggidk
<ubottu> maggidk: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<here4thegear> for the record, I'm using vmware from windows vista at the moment if that makes a difference, but, I've got all of my stuff set up properly for vmware
<Dr_Willis> maggidk:  i followed --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582
<loof> icehawk78, : did you by any chance go into the bios and change your settings around?? sounds like you changed ahci/ide modes in your bios
<maggidk> ok thanks. I'll check it out
<pisecx> Dr_Willis: I think, it'a bug. Ubuntu should change login password.
<Mike_lifeguard> icehawk78: you have to mount the HD to see it there
<icehawk78> Loof: Nope. The closest I did recently was to run the bios HDD Self-Test (which I was surprised to see it pass - prior to that, I just thought the HDD had crashed)
<Ales> I am trying to watch tv in my pc using a Pinnacle PCTV Stereo (chip saa7134) but I am not able to find any channel... I use TvTime...
<Ales> any idea? :P
<lwizardl> loof, sweet thanks
<raylu> can anyone recommend a CLI RSS aggregator?
<nsahoo> there was a way to find out the refresh rate of the mouse. no?
<RHorse> raylu snownews
<icehawk78> Mike_lifeguard: Typically when I boot into a livecd, it shows me the available options of drives to mount. I'm slightly noobish, and noobish enough to not be very familiar with manually mounting a drive.
<pisecx> Dr_Willis: can I ask you one more question? It's about pgp. My friend has created pgp key and sent it to my. I have imported it and trusted. So it is in trusted group now. Then he created a file, encrypted it and sent me via email. I have received it, saved and tried to decrypt. But it failed. It even didn't asked me for a password.
<whatis_tux> is there a way to make the shortcuts from gnome-panel/Places/ to point to specific folders?
<Mike_lifeguard> icehawk78: yeah, IIRC it should automount the disc... give me the output of fdisk -l in a pastebin?
<chefkoch> hi. is there a lightwight call monitor for avm fritzfon for ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> pisecx:  ive not messed with pgp enough to have ever even done that.
<here4thegear> raylu php all you need is to use http://us2.php.net/simplexml
<raylu> Mike_lifeguard: it's an internal HD, i believe
<raylu> here4thegear: that didn't answer my question at all
<pisecx> Dr_Willis: never mind, I'll google it :) thank and bye
<loof> lwizardl,: np dude
<wolf23> Dr_Willis:  Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: skype-common (= 2.0.0.72-0medibuntu4)
<Mike_lifeguard> raylu: was that actually meant for me?
<raylu> Mike_lifeguard: yes. about icehawk78's situation
<ecolitan> any idea how to manually put wireless password into keyring?
<ecolitan> always asks evertime i start laptop
<ecolitan> and doesnt let me save
<Mike_lifeguard> raylu: shouldn't matter if it's internal or not... it should automagically mount in a live session -- but if not, then it should be mountable, which is where icehawk78 and I are headed :P
<raylu> Mike_lifeguard: right. just pointing out that internal drives aren't automatically mounted to my knowledge
<loof> icehawk78, : check your ahci/ide drive setting in the bios, turn it to ide if it's set to ahci and reboot.
<icehawk78> Mike_lifeguard: Hm. I'm having slightly more troubles - the live session doesn't want to run the terminal.
<icehawk78> Checking now to see if anything will run.
<Mike_lifeguard> heh
<here4thegear> raylu: I'm sorry, didn't you ask for a way to read rss feeds via command line interface?
<kad_> hellom why when i do lock for screensaver when i resume put the pass of user don't work i need to switch user to work! before on ubuntu 8 was working ok... thx =)
<onnod> is there a way to search apt-cache or synaptic for just console apps?
<raylu> here4thegear: yes. and while there are a million better options for parsing xml in my terminal, i asked for an aggregator, not a language i could write one myself in
<icehawk78> ...no, great. I kinda hate my life right now. The File Browser loaded and then died. Also, the calculator, Firefox, and Evolution Mail also don't want to boot.
<raylu> onnod: not really
<onnod> :( ty
<whatis_tux> is there a way to make the shortcuts from gnome-panel/Places/ to point to specific folders?
<NoonienSoong97> some how my link to the repositories changed, and I can't even update, change, or add to the OS.
<Mike_lifeguard> NoonienSoong97: Why not? What error do you get?
<pouppe> hi. I am having trouble to have access to my iPod. And, gtkpod is not working
<NoonienSoong97> E:Type'--11:35:30--" is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<NoonienSoong97> is the main error i get
<Dr_Willis> ecolitan:  perhaps read up at --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7470795
<icehawk78> Loof: I went in to the bios, and the only options regarding the HDD are the boot order and a self test.
<Dr_Willis> whatis_tux:  theres the 'tweak ubuntu' (unofficial) app that can change those default locations. (its proberly a gnome-conf setting also)
<Dr_Willis> oops its called 'ubuntu tweak'
<kad_> why my Hard disk usb it's IDE look in linux sdb not hda ?
<NoonienSoong97> yea something happened when i trie to get the win emu installed
<whatis_tux> Dr_Willis:tks
<ecolitan> cheers good doctor
<Dr_Willis> kad_:  all drives normally appear as 'sdXXX' now a days.
<Dr_Willis> !libata
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libata
<Dr_Willis> i forget the factoid for the reason
<kad_> Dr_Willis,  aha i see sda(master), sdb (slave) ?
<Dr_Willis> kad_:  not sure.. proberly.
<Jeruvy> kad_: are they ide or sata?
<Dr_Willis> kad_:  be carefull with mixxed ide and sata systems.  :) i accidently formated an ide drive thinkign it was my sata drive.
<kad_> Jeruvy, one is sata which is sda , the ide is sdb
<NoonienSoong97> thanks for the info doc
<kad_> Dr_Willis,  !oups
<NoonienSoong97> i have one sata
<Dr_Willis> kad_:  you want to be VERy carefull then. :) (sudo fdisk -l) will show all the drives and what one is what.
<Wulf_> Hello!
<kad_> Dr_Willis,  yes that's what i use to do nowadays this for confirm nothing to loose
<NoonienSoong97> so does anyone know the apt-get link i need to get ubuntu to connect to the repositories?
<Wulf_> will "ubuntu-9.04-desktop-amd64.iso" work on a intel core 2 duo system?
<Dr_Willis> wolf23:  you follow the directions on --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu   and add the 'medibuntu' repository - then just use the pockage manager tool to install 'skype'
<raylu> NoonienSoong97: your /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list is corrupt, then. could you pastebin that file for us?
<NoonienSoong97> most liekly not
<Jeruvy> Wulf_: it's not a true amd64, so you should just use the x86 version.
<raylu> Wulf_: what OS are you in now?
<Wulf_> raylu: grml64
<erUSUL> Wulf_: Jeruvy is wrong you can use 64 bits version on a core 2 duo
<kad_> Dr_Willis, wonder why when i use lock screen and back to resume require password: put the same as user won't work need to switch user, using Ubuntu 8 was working! thx=)
<rods> Quick question--what command can I use in the terminal to see all applications installed on my system?
<nick125> Wulf_: You can use the amd64 version on a c2d
<raylu> Wulf_: could you pastebin /proc/cpuinfo?
<Dr_Willis> kad_:  i never lock the screen.. so havent noticed.
<Jeruvy> erUSUL: possibly, I get the two varients mixed up all the time.
<raylu> rods: i dunno, but man dpkg would help
<nereali> check me out on my-first-time-naked.net/?id=3219350
<nereali> check me out on my-first-time-naked.net/?id=3219350
<kad_> Dr_Willis, okie thx
<loof> icehawk78, : umn, if you're 100% sure of that, then it's possible your mft/mbr is broken : in which case burn this http://thepiratebay.org/search/helix%203/0/99/0 on a cd from windows and use it as a livecd on the machine that you're having problems with
<kono_> i use Ubuntu 8.10 and recently sound has stopped working on youtube, this thread didn't solve my problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1071151
<NoonienSoong97> ok so it is mostly corrupt. as for pastebin. i am not sure how . i am kind of new to linux,
<kono_> sound works on other pages and locally except on youtube
<nereali> check me out on my-first-time-naked.net/?id=3219350
<kono_> i use alsa mixer and pulseaudio is uninstalled. Multimedia audio controller: ALi Corporation M5455 PCI AC-Link Controller Audio Device (rev 20)
<Dr_Willis> !ops | nereali
<ubottu> nereali: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<kono_> everytime i install a new dist i have to configure /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base with these settings http://pastebin.com/m5718dfdd
<kono_> else sound won't work at all
<Dr_Willis> Faimly Friendly Channel. :)
<pouppe> can someone please answer my question about the iPod
<icehawk78> Doc: Okay, it ran after rebooting.
<Mike_lifeguard> !patience | pouppe
<ubottu> pouppe: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Wulf_> raylu: http://codepad.org/D92s71KN
<loof> icehawk78, : why'd you initially run the drive self test? you were suspecting corrupt data?
<raylu> pouppe: also, describe "not working"
<nereali> check me out on my-first-time-naked.net/?id=3219350
<pouppe> Mike_lifeguard: talking to the bot maks me feel better.
<Dr_Willis> all i know about ipods are.. (well i will be nice)  the !ipod factoid.
<NoonienSoong97> ok i see pastebin is a forum type website, i see
<pouppe> raylu: gtkpod is not installing right and I am trying to figure out how to dock my ipod
<onnod> pastebin is a web based clipboard
<Dr_Willis> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<raylu> Wulf_: both wikipedia and your cpuflag 'lm' confirm that it's a 64-bit processor
<raylu> Wulf_: so amd64 should work, yes
<Wulf_> ok, thank you!
<raylu> pouppe: again, what do you mean by "not installing right?" some details would be nice
<icehawk78> Loof: Yes, my first guess was that the HDD had died - this is a very old repurposed system, and it wasn't showing up when I booted to a livecd
<rods> Raylu: thanks for the help. Does anyone else know what command can I use in the terminal to see all applications installed on my system?
<kale> what do i do to make the system recognize my new audio board ?
<onnod> rods: dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall > installed-files
<fosa> hi, could someone take a look at my forum post regarding add-virtual-disk?:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7494483#post7494483
 * bc ran chown -R root /var when he meant ./var (grumble)
<e1luca> anyone having problems with yahoo and pidgin?
<loof> icehawk78, : your first guess may be right: what about it worked? were you able to boot properly and use the os?
<onnod> yahoo is changing their format again
<onnod> pidgin will update soon enough
<Guest91897> I LUV UBUNTU
<pouppe> says pool/universe/g/gtkpod/gtkpod_0.99.14-0ubuntu2_i386.deb   404 Not Found
<e1luca>  onnod: tnx. so all I need is patience
<nereali> http://my-first-time-naked.net/?id=3219350 check this out yo!
<icehawk78> Loof: Well, it passed the self-test, and when I'm running fdisk, it at least can see various partitions on the drive. Other than, uh... Hope?
<raylu> !prefix | pouppe
<ubottu> pouppe: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<raylu> pouppe: have you made any changes to your software sources? could you pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list?
<pouppe> raylu: I was speaking to you. :-)
<loof> e1luca, : check the pidgin main page @ www.pidgin.im
<raylu> pouppe: i know, and i only saw your line by chance. normally, i wouldn't have caught it
<mynickname> who else thinks ubuntu rocks?
<loof> e1luca, : what does it say there in big letters? =D cough!
<raylu> mynickname: you're going to get a biased response in here, methinks
<pouppe> raylu: let me do some tampering, and I will get back to you.
<mynickname> lol
<onnod> elluca: check the news page, it tells you about how yahoo is changing format again
<e1luca> loof: got it. tnx
<onnod> it breaks the code for  2.5.6
<onnod> *also broek the code for my blackberry yahoo client
<raylu> RHorse:  Press the any(tm) key to exit help screen.
<raylu> RHorse: i'm liking this app already :D
<icehawk78> Loof (or whoever else asked for the output of fdisk -l): http://pastebin.com/m6f55b9d1
<NoonienSoong97> ok here is the link to my problem with the winehq.list file http://pastebin.com/m7af222a2
<raylu> NoonienSoong97: looks like you screwed up. that's the output of wget, not the actual file it was supposed to download
<fosa> is my lost+found directory important?
<fosa> should i not delete that?
<raylu> NoonienSoong97: i'd suggest removing that file and copying the actual content of http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/hardy.list to /etc/apt/sources.list
<NoonienSoong97> i see so how can I get it fixed
<raylu> fosa: it's an ext thing
<NoonienSoong97> thanks
<Zapper> I need help installing noip on my Linux VM
<fosa> raylu, so deleting it is bad?
<raylu> fosa: i believe so. http://tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/lostfound.html
<fosa> raylu, do you know how to check the size of a virtual disk?
<loof> icehawk78, : is linux the only os on the drive in question? if so, i'd take out any other windows or other os drives in the machine and boot with a grub bootdisk and fix the mbr
<raylu> fosa: virtual disk? no, though df comes to mind
<icehawk78> Loof: Yep, this is just Linux, and there's only one drive in the system (it's an old laptop)
<grahl> pbuilder does not see a package successfully built by it as a dependency and claims that this package is a virtual package with error code 9850. any ideas?
<loof> icehawk78, : and you're using ubuntu 7.10 right?
<icehawk78> Until I can get some stuff on it backed up so I can upgrade to 9.04, yes.
<fosa> raylu, is there a wubi channel?
<raylu> fosa: not that i know of. i also recommend against using it
<loof> icehawk78, : if you have the original livecd for 7.10, you can basically do this:
<fosa> raylu, hehe, I happen to enjoy it
<raylu> fosa: if you're talking about the size of a wubi disk, just view it's filesize in windows
<loof> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<raylu> fosa: if you enjoy it, install it properly to your hard drive
<fosa> raylu, it seems to have lost 15gb or so of space
<nellmathew> hey guys is there a RELIABLE open-source replacement for acronis that works with ubuntu?
<chris1> can anyone tell me where to obtain an unchanged copy of /etc/pulse/default.pa for ubuntu 9.04?
<icehawk78> Loof: Grub appears when I boot the system. Is this still what I want/need?
<kale> chris1: remove the package, remove the file, install the package ...
<loof> icehawk78, : yeah
<fosa> ah...
<chris1> kale: thanks, i will try that
<Wistouille> quelqu'un peut m'aider ?
<Zapper> I need help installing noip on my Linux VM.
<fosa> so, real quick before my system crashes out, how can i get around a cp: omitting directory problem?
<kale> fosa: -r
<houms> good day all, can anyone help me with a sound problem on my laptop?
<nellmathew> is there an application similar to acronis that works with EXT4?
<fosa> kale thanks sir
<erUSUL> fosa: cp -r
<Maveas> Where can I configure access to phpmyadmin after installing it on server 9.04?
<fosa> raylu, i'm just nervous about the process of going from wubi to a hard install, i don't want to mess up my files or installs
<houms> i got a dell vostro 1520 with jaunty installed and everything is working well except when i plug in headphones the sound plays from both speakers and headphones
<houms> Maveas its at your ip address/phpmyadmin i believe
<Slart> !fr | Wistouille
<ubottu> Wistouille: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Maveas> I'm sorry. That is not what I'm meaning. I know how to login but I want to restrict the access to a specific address via Apache..
<Maveas> When you install phpmyadmin you can get it to autoconfigure with Apache..
<Maveas> I need to know where the conf files are located at..
<houms> so you want to control what address apache listens on?
<houms> or what address phpadmin is available
<Maveas> I want to control how I access phpmyadmin..
<glitsj16> Maveas: look at /etc/phpmyadmin/config.inc.php and set the appropriate servers there
<onnod> maveas you nee to edit config.inc.php in phpmyadmin folder
<civixier> Hi ppl! I'm using compiz with the box (sphere) and loving it! But there is a function I'm missing that I think is a pretty logical gesture. When you're dragging a window, I want to be able to "throw" the window to the next desktop. Is this possible?
<onnod>  look for AllowDeny rules.. deny root from all, and allow root from localhost
<Maveas> How does Apache include thoese conf files?
<glitsj16> Maveas: Apach doesn't include those directly i believe, they're getting pulled in by the main phpmyadmin scripts when you use the web interface
<onnod> phpconf?
<houms> anyone know how to fix the sound playing from both headphones and speaker at the same time
<houms> ?
<Maveas> Hmm
<Maveas> I don't get it
<onnod> maybe restate your question?
<houms> Maveas what specifically is your goal. what do you want to accomplish?
<Maveas> How does Apache know how to include the phpmyadmin apache.conf?
<glitsj16> Maveas: i was wrong, there is /etc/apache/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf as well
<faldo> civixier : i belive they are many ways to do so, I only know this one : left click on window border icon you'll find this way to move the window on next desktop
<chris1> kale: i deleted the file and then fired up the synaptic package manager - i searched for pulse and marked all of the installed packages on that search to be reinstalled. when i did that, the file /etc/pulse/default.pa didn't come back. is there a specific reason that would not work?
<jillsmitt> Q: in compiz can i disable window caption effects?
<Maveas> Sweet
<Maveas> glitsj16 and onnod: thanks :)
<tunnuz> Hello, world.
<civixier> Thank you, faldo. It would be nice to just be able to flick the window, but until I find that this is a good solution :)
<sylvanus_> anyone know why frostwire keeps failing
<kale> chris1: sorry, i only do CLI
<tunnuz> I have a pretty huge problem with my home server. It runs Ubuntu 8.04 Server but after a kernel upgrade I get segmentation faults on almost every program and now I can't even boot because I get CPU BUG - Soft lookup 11s on CPU#0
<tunnuz> Anyone has some ideas? I have read on the forums about a guy with nearly the same problem.
<faldo> civixier there are some shortcuts specialists who can do that in a breeze (I saw that before)
<tunnuz> But no solution there.
<wolf23> Dr_Willis:  no solution friend
<dericku> what is diference betwen ubuntu desktop and server ?
<civixier> faldo, worth looking into, thanks :)
<tunnuz> Is there a way to get an older version of the kernel?
<wolf23> Dr_Willis:  i did what ever you told me :(
<entropy> Hi guys, can someone help me, Please? I've been troubleshooting this issue all day. All I hear on my iMac Intel Core 2 Duo w/ a Realtek ALC889A sound card is high frequency audio. No mid, no low. I've tried various things, to no avail. My alsa driver says it's for ALC885. I've tried lowering the levels within alsamixer, also I've tried editing a few modprobe.d/ files, to no avail. When I log...
<entropy> ...into OS X, my audio is perfect.
<onnod> tunnuz install the image with apt or synaptic, and then select it in grub?
<onnod> dericku desktop has xwindows, and graphical applications, server does not
<faldo> civixier ​Alt+Ctrl+Shift+Left/Right Arrow - Move current window to another workspace
<dericku> onnod thanks
<tunnuz> onnod: the problem is that I can't even boot now because I get the soft lockup and everything hungs
<dericku> on xwindows i can run all aplication from windows ?
<onnod> tunnuz use a live cd
<onnod> dericku if you install wine you can run some, or you can run a virtual machine like virtualbox or vmware
<FiReSTaRT> dericku: no.. actually not too many :P
<tunnuz> onnod, then I have to chroot?
<dericku> vmware is free ?
<FiReSTaRT> dericku: at least not without virtualization.. and i found wine to be useless
<FiReSTaRT> dericku: yes.. i haven't tried it but i had good experiences with virtualbox
<onnod> tunnuz first you have to mount the filesystem
<Wulf_> I started the ubuntu 9.04 install. is there no option to encrypt the harddisk?
 * SeaPhor is back (gone 16:29:18)
<wolf23> Helpers! anyone help me installing skype onamd 64 please!
<onnod> derecku install virtualbox-ose from synaptic or apt, I run it and I love it
<tunnuz> onnod, ok, any live cd will do? even a 6.06 or so?
<tunnuz> I have a 7.04 too
<FiReSTaRT> wolf23: what's the problem?
<onnod> tunnuz, any livecd should work
<marth> is there a good way to get firefox to play all movies? :( does the first link under the green "AUDIO" column on http://boeken.vpro.nl/personen/22541789/ work for you guys?
<wolf23> FiReSTaRT: skype cannot install on my ubuntu amd 64
<tunnuz> onnod, ok. Just a question. Is this soft lockup issue caused by the new kernel?
<FiReSTaRT> wolf23: that's weird... how did you try to install it.. apt? synaptic?
<Marshy459_> I've got skype running in ubuntu but it took some trying with the different audio settings to get it up
<dericku> vmware is not free :(
<guntbert> dericku: virtualbox-ose doesn't support usb, as far as I know
<kale> wolf23: just read the skype license and you will know why you do not want to install it
<wolf23> FiRe from medibuntu
<onnod> could be, when you mount he filesystem, check your logs/dmesg
<houms> yeah sound still is an issue in jaunty
<houms> at least with intel hda
<wolf23> FiReSTaRT:  from medibuntu
<onnod> derecku virtualbox-ose is free (ose=open source edition)
<FiReSTaRT> kale: would you mind giving me the cliffs notes?
<civixier> faldo, found a way that feels natural. toggle the window to be sticky, move to desireable desktop and untoggle it :)
<FiReSTaRT> wolf23: just open the terminal and type "sudo apt-get install skype" (without the quotation marks)
<kale> FiReSTaRT: accepting skype reading files from your harddrive (read ANY files)
<houms> does anyone know how to stop the sound from coming out of the speakers and the headphones at the same time?
<wolf23> FiReSTaRT:  i try there is no skype
<guntbert> onnod: I think you are talking to dericku (not derecku), yes?
<Wulf_> I started the ubuntu 9.04 install. is there no option to encrypt the harddisk?
<FiReSTaRT> wolf23: and you've enabled the repos?
<guntbert> !tab | onnod, in that case:
<onnod> oops, yeah
<ubottu> onnod, in that case:: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<FiReSTaRT> kale: ill have to check that out right now.. thanks for the warning :)
<wolf23> FiReSTaRT:  i dont know where?
<onnod> ty ubottu
<fosa> is there a way to get cp to show the files its copying?
<houms> wulf i do not think the installer has that option
<FiReSTaRT> wolf23: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<guntbert> onnod: ubottu is a bot ;)
<faldo> civixier yes I'm forgetting the basics too quickly
<onnod> ahh, thus the "bot" part...gotcha
<dakarn> fosa: cp -v
<tunnuz> onnod, I get the same soft lockup stuff even from the live CD
<kad_> hello need to make sure of something i install windows and using ubuntu i do a parition for boot, and partition for / root directory , let's suppose windows break need to format , the ubuntu will break too if windows break? thx =)
<fosa> oh wait displaying things eats up all kinds of cpu anyway... right?
<onnod> *first time in here
<wolf23> FiReSTaRT:  oh yes i did everything? and after done i didnot find it
<fosa> thanks dakarn
<onnod> tunnuz, your livecd won't even boot?
<tunnuz> no
<tunnuz> onnod, soft lockup detected ..
<onnod> at what point of the boot proces does it stop?
<FiReSTaRT> wolf23: you can always download the deb from their site
<onnod> try a verbose boot, and check
<tunnuz> * Starting system log daemon.
<wolf23> FiReSTaRT:  i want amd64
<tunnuz> * Doing Wacom setup ...
<houms> can anyone help with sound? i posted on forums and no response
<tunnuz> * Soft lockup detected ...
<metalfan___> hi
<Gitykins> join #debian
<FiReSTaRT> wolf23: k i gotta run... l8r :)
<dakarn> !sound |houms
<ubottu> houms: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<metalfan___> just running a default ubuntu server installation on an older system, the drive already contained grub and the installation failed to overwrite it somehow. not botting does not work displaying some grub error. im currently in the rescue system and trying to install grub by hand, will "grub-install /dev/sda1" do?
<onnod> so it locks up on wacom? what is the device?
<peol> Hey guys. Does anyone have any tips on a similar irc client for unix/linux/cross-browser á la linkinus? Most "lists" of unix irc clients i've seen are a few years old
<tunnuz> onnod: I don't have Wacom devices
<tunnuz> onnod, retrying with a 9.04 live cd
<wolf23> FiReSTaRT:  do u have amd64?
<onnod> can you boot to safe mode?
<dericku> if i have windows xcp i can install ubuntu with virtualbox ?
<houms> no the issue is sound plays from both headphones and speakers when i plug in my headphones.
<whatis_tux> peol: have you tried pidgin?
<houms> sidux handles it fine
<gez> Hi
<tunnuz> onnod: I tried but not, same soft lockup problem,
<onnod> dericku: in that cse you can use virtualbox or wubi
<tunnuz> onnod, I'm quite sure that's because of kernel 24.2.4-20
<gez> Did anybody try to remove or disable pulseaudio?
<entropy> Hi guys, can someone help me, Please? I've been troubleshooting this issue all day. All I hear on my iMac Intel Core 2 Duo w/ a Realtek ALC889A sound card is high frequency audio. No mid, no low. I've tried various things, to no avail. My alsa driver says it's for ALC885. I've tried lowering the levels within alsamixer, also I've tried editing a few modprobe.d/ files, to no avail. When I log...
<peol> whatis_tux, yeah. Not too fond in mixing my other IM's with irc, I'd like a highly themable/customizable one
<entropy> ...into OS X, my audio is perfect.
<gez> A friend of mine has an old machine with a soundblaster audigy card
<onnod> tunnuz: that is strange, yes try the newer livecd first
<houms> no but maybe that will solve my sound issue
<houms> gez
<gez> And the latency is horrible
<dericku> how much disk space use ubuntu 9 ?
<houms> man seems like sound is a common problem
<onnod> dericku: depends on the version you install
<gez> I have no problems in my machines
<Gitykins> disk space? like 500 mb if you use a flat livecd
<gez> But all my machines are pretty new. My friend has an Athlon XP 2600.
<dericku> hmm
<gez> And he can't use Hydrogen or GTick
<gez> They can't keep up the tempo.
<dericku> for a beginer what version you recomand ?
<houms> gez, mine is brand new and it does have issues with intel hda
<onnod> dericku: the server is smaller to install, under 1gb
<dericku> onnod i whant desktop vers
<Dr_Willis> ive never had any issues wht my soundblaster audigies.. thats all ive used on my machines over the last few years.   but guess theres always other things that could conflict
<tunnuz> onnod, I'm trying with kernel 24.2.4-23 in safe mode
<gez> houms: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2009/04/21/ubuntu-904-jaunty-keeping-the-beast-pulseaudio-at-bay/
<guntbert> tunnuz: does it look like http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e254/Blue_Sphere/DSCN0796.jpg ? (so we get a feeling what happens)
<onnod> dericku: then I suggest 4-6 gigs
<dericku> onnod omg :)
<tunnuz> guntbert, not exactly
<kad_> hello need to make sure of something i install windows and using ubuntu i do a parition for boot, and partition for / root directory , let's suppose windows break need to format , the ubuntu will break too if windows break? thx =)
<gez> What I wanted to know is if removing pulseaudio would make a difference. I read that it introduces a lot of latency. And that's my main problem with that machine
<onnod> dericku: of course you could trim the install
<tunnuz> guntbert, I'll make a regular boot and take a screenshot
<Wrin> @kad_: Are you asking whether formatting your linux partitions will affect windows?
<onnod> tunnuz: ctrl+alt+f1 verbose boot, see how it goes
<guntbert> tunnuz: I was asking especially for the "key" BUG in front
<Gitykins> Has anyone been really far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?
<houms> gez is it just a matte rof removing pulseaudio
<kad_> Wrin, no i'm asking whether if windows need to be formated, ubuntu will affect ? won't work if i format windows? although i do boot partition alone
<houms> i dont understand why you/we cant just use alsa
<Dr_Willis> !pulse
<houms> ever since pulse it seems sound has become an issue
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<gez> houms: Great! That is exactly what I wanted to know. Thanks!
<Wrin> @kad_ If your windows install is on its own partition, formatting will not hurt linux
<AN1o> can someone recommend a good backup program for ubuntu to backup my media?
<Gitykins> a flahs drive
<Gitykins> flash.
<tunnuz> guntbert, oh, so yes, it's exactly like that
<houms> does anyone know what the advantage is to keeping pulse
<Wrin> @kad_ If it is on the same partition, it will probably render it unusable
<tunnuz> http://tunnuz.net/sl.jpg
<houms> if alsa is what you use
<houms> ?
<tunnuz> ehm
<tunnuz> lol
<tunnuz> i forgot to flip the image
<Dr_Willis> the new fetures of pulse audio. which a lot of people dont use...
<Wrin> @kad_ Though that would probably mean you´re using a strange file-version install of linux
<AN1o> Gitykins, what?
<guntbert> tunnuz: that kenel version sounds a bit strange to me (I am using 2.6.28-11 right now)
<mrwes> Doc!
<houms> what features would that include
<Dr_Willis> mrwes: !~
<mrwes> heh...
<Dr_Willis> houms:  see the !pulse web site/wiki info
<Gitykins> an1o nvm I was kidding
<tunnuz> guntbert, yeah, wait, I'll reboot to see the exact name
<kad_> Wrin, aha if linux is on another partition but i didn't do a boot parition alone! it won't hurt also right?
<houms> so removing it has no effect really
<tunnuz> guntbert, oh, it's a Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Server Edition
<Dr_Willis> houms:  removing it can break things badly from what ive seen in here...
<Wrin> @kad_ Are you using grub?
<houms> well seeing how in my case sound is broken anyway
<gez> Dr_Willis: What things?
<kad_> Wrin, yes
<houms> i dont really know what to do
<Kartagis> I tried to extend a partition but df still sees it like the old size. why?
<tunnuz> guntbert, ok the version is Ubuntu 8.04.2, kernel 2.6.24-24-server
<kad_> Kartagis, i think need to write the table than do restart
<Dr_Willis> gez:  ive seen many people in here remove pulse audio then - have to fight (or reinstall) to get normal sound back working.. at the minimum you would have to recongifure gnome and every app to use 'alsa' instead of pulse.
<tunnuz> guntbert, and I have kernel 2.6.24-23-server as well
<Wrin> @kad_ Hrmm Im not really familiar enough with it to say for certain, but I think that your bootloader is installed off-harddrive so the boot should work fine after - you will probably have an unusable entry for windows afterword though
<Dr_Willis> gez:  of course you could set the apps to use alsa without removing pulse also
<gez> Dr_Willis: Well it isn't that bad
<Wrin> @kad_ afterward*
<kad_> Wrin, u use LILO ?
<gez> But that would fix the latency problems?
<gez> Dr_Willis:
<nubuntu> greetings from latvia
<Mike_lifeguard> I'm getting a new HD. If I copy all my data from ubuntu partitions onto fresh partitions on the new HD, will that work ok?
<Wrin> @kad_ grub, just not real familiar with the bootstrap process
<Dr_Willis> gez:  no idea.. ive not heard what the actual problem is/was. :) i dont have any issues with pulse.
<jeremy_> how do i install java
<jeremy_> and then compile a program
<gez> I haven't issues either. The problem is a friend's machine which is old and it has a single core processor
<kad_> Wrin, wonder the difference between LILO and GURB !
<jeremy_> i installed java jdk using, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<gez> Audio seems to be very affected by other applications
<msekeris> hi, could someone tell me the correct way to setup a bond on jaunty, ive tried several ways but not successful so far...
<jeremy_> is that enough
<Gitykins> lilo sucks and grub is mediocre
<guntbert> tunnuz: ok, earlier you said 24.2.4-23, and that was a bit strange, no problem though, mind you I won't be able to help much, just wanted to clarify a bit ...
<Wrin> I guess that would be the answer :p
<tunnuz> yes :)
<gez> For instances, If he's running Hydrogen, every notification kicks it out of tempo
<sinan> hi, i just upgraded to 9.04 and my screen got really dim. When I change the dimness nothing happens, could someone help?
<tunnuz> onnod, somehow I managed to boot in safe mode with the last kernel
<guntbert> Gitykins: thats not exactly helpful :-)
<tunnuz> guntbert, ok
<onnod> ;)
<dericku> which vers of ubuntu to chose 9.04 or 8 ?
<onnod> tunnuz: have you looked into acpi?
<Wrin> Ok, so I installed 9.04 and now whenever I try to type a quote I have to hold the key a moment and it isnt a normal quote mark its tiny - any ideas?
<Gitykins> fine
<Dr_Willis> dericku:  depends on your needs.
<Dr_Willis> dericku:  may as well try the latest. 9.04
<Gitykins> lilo has better error trapping and boots floppy disks
<tunnuz> onnod, no, I don't even know what acpi is
<Kartagis> I tried to extend a partition but df still sees it like the old size. why?
<hareldvd> looking for text level jpeg metadata query tool.
<tunnuz> onnod, but I have a root shell right now
<Dr_Willis> Kartagis:  have you rebooted since the changes?
<guntbert> tunnuz: I googled a bit, and there have been such issues, sometimes removing a usb-stick or disabling a wireless module or so have been workarounds
<kad_> Gitykins, what updated on gurb? not found in lilo ?
<chrones> Hey all
<Dr_Willis> Grub is a much more flexiable bootloader the lilo.   Grub2 (the next gneration) adds even more fetures and flexiablilty.
<chrones> I am getting no sound coming from my Audigy 2  on Jaunty
<chrones> any help
<onnod> tunnuz: look into /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Gitykins> Grub is way more portable, handles many more filesystem types, and is much more flexible with mbr changes and you don't need to reinstall for little os changes
<tunnuz> guntbert, I don't have usb sticks or wi-fi, it's an home server and just stopped to work right after  2.6.24-24
<zamba> how do i check what name server is responsible for a reverse zone?
<Gitykins> plus you can edit it from gui
<caty> Hi, I have a .ttf font file here and I am wondering how I install it into the system? Thank you.
<tunnuz> onnod, I am there
<ShNaYkHs> Hello all
<guntbert> !who | Gitykins
<ubottu> Gitykins: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<onnod> tunnuz: look for the line with kopt=root=UUIDXXXXXXXXXX and add "acpi=off"
<Dr_Willis> caty:  for a single user. You could put it in their /home/username/.fonts directory (make the dir if itss not allready there)
<Kartagis> caty copy it to .fonts, that's all
<onnod> tunnuz: of course, first back up the file ;)
<ShNaYkHs> I wonder if we can create a permanant bootable Live USB of Ubuntu. Is it possible ?
<Wrin> Is anyone addressing keyboard issues on 9.04?
<Dr_Willis> ShNaYkHs:  yes it is...
<caty> Kartagis, i can't find .fonts
<tunnuz> onnod, I found it, but it's commented
<Dr_Willis> caty:  as i said.. MAKE the directory...
<Gitykins> *facepalm* thanks guize
<ShNaYkHs> There are a soft or something to do that Dr_Willis ?
<nemera> re a tous
<nemera> bon reinstall depuis zero en cours :) premier HD plier par mon fils
<caty> Dr_Willis, how do I do that?
<guntbert> !fr | nemera
<ubottu> nemera: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Dr_Willis> ShNaYkHs:  depends on the specifics.. theres the usb-disk creator tool in ubuntu, or unetbootin that can make bootable 'flashdrive' setups with or without persistant save files. that work like the cd.
<nemera> sorry was a wrong chan
<Dr_Willis> caty:  its a directory/folder named .fonts  use the file manager.
<onnod> tunnuz:  edit the line, save, and "sudo update-grub"
<Wrin> caty: You might have to turn on view of hidden files
<ShNaYkHs> Dr_Willis ah we can have a persistant save files using unetbootin ? I'll see
<ShNaYkHs> thanks
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. gnome file manager dosent have a special 'fonts://' location does it.
<tunnuz> onnod, I get segfault
<tunnuz> (I'm not from the live CD, I'm just in safe mode)
<Dr_Willis> ShNaYkHs:  actually unetbooting dont do that.. the ubuntu usb-disk maker can. at least i dont think unetbootin can do it automatically
<onnod> tunnuz: also try to remove splash and use quiet boot
<Dr_Willis> ShNaYkHs:  also check out the pendrivelinux.com site for other tutorials
<ShNaYkHs> ok thanks Dr_Willis
<tunnuz> onnod, after the segfault I lost the control of the shell, it's printing something like a stacktrace
<san3> my wireless card works fine in ubuntu when it logs into the wireless network on bootup.  When I try to connect to another wireless network without rebooting, it can't connect.  Any ideas?
<kabdotinfo> Why is it that I can have more programs running in Windows than in Ubuntu/Linux, with the same amount of memory and pagefile/swap?
<iluminator101> What debian version is jaunty based on?
<onnod> this is booting from system or livecd?
<caty> Dr_Willis, i don't understand what you saying
<Ratapoil> how do I display kernel version
<guntbert> !ot | iluminator101
<ubottu> iluminator101: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Kartagis> Ratapoil uname -a
<tunnuz> http://tunnuz.net/st.jpg
<guntbert> Ratapoil: uname -r
<tunnuz> onnod: http://tunnuz.net/st.jpg
<Dr_Willis> caty:   you see folders in your home? you make a new one.. and name it '.fonts'    it will be 'hidden' because anything starting with a . is hidden by default
<Ratapoil> thank you!
<Gitykins> iluminator101: good question
<tunnuz> onnod, I have to reboot the machine, because it doesn't let me do anything
<Ratapoil> what are "blocked updates"? (how come they are blocked)
<onnod> gotcha
<Dr_Willis> caty:  the file manger has a menu item to 'show hidden files/folders'
<tunnuz> onnod, I'll retry from the live cd, if it boots
<Wrin> Can someone help me figure out my keyboard issue?
<scream> In a partition I created...
<onnod> one sec brb..
<tunnuz> onnod, ok, thanks
<kabdotinfo> Ratapoil: I solved that through aptitude in terminal.
<scream> Shoudl the lost+found be root, or me owner, if I own the partition?
<caty> Dr_Willis, i done that but still can't find
<onnod> tunnuz: yes in the livecd use boot options try quiet and no splash
<Dr_Willis> scream:  i wold leave it as owned by root..
<Ratapoil> kabdotinfo: The following packages have been kept back:
<Ratapoil>   amarok amarok-common gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<Ratapoil>   linux-restricted-modules-generic
<tunnuz> onnod, ok
<Dr_Willis> caty:  then you either did somthing wrong.. or need to learn to use the file manager better.. in the address bar type ~/.fonts     if you want to get there directoy
<scream> ok
<Zelda> does anyone know of a automated program to convert avi to mp4?
<mrwes> Ratapoil, don't sweat it, it'll fix itself over the next couple of updates
<Zelda> the CLI stuff isnt working for me.
<Dr_Willis> Zelda:  winff can do that.
<Dr_Willis> Zelda:  and other tools with guis also exist
<kale> Zelda: ffmpeg
<jackstraw> Is there a way I can get rythmbox to play flack files?
<Zelda> i have ffmpeg.. but i tried to use it in CLI and it isnt working
<mrwes> Kale: WinFF is the frontend for ffmpeg
<Dr_Willis> Zelda:  some can even show the 'command used' (ffmpeg with lots of options normally) so you can learn what they are doing
<Ratapoil> well my system goes through frequent crashes, I thought maybe if I update the kernel it will be better
<Dr_Willis> Zelda:  then you are doing it wrong. :)  try winff. its easy to figure out
<Gitykins> I doubt there's a flac codec for rhythmbox, jackstraw
<mrwes> Ratapoil, you updating via the update manager or command line?
<chrones> I have no sound with my ubuntu Jaunty and I have an Audigy 2 ZS does anyone have any ideas?
<usser> Zelda, ffmpeg from the repos is crippled, install from medibuntu
<Zelda> Dr_Willis: thanks. I will give that a shot. That in the repos?
<san3> my wireless card works fine in ubuntu when it logs into the wireless network on bootup.  When I try to connect to another wireless network without rebooting, it can't connect.  Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> caty:  if you cant find the .fonts dir.. then you either made it in the wrong place.. or dident make it.. or spelt it wrong. remake it.
<Kartagis> I tried to extend a partition but df still sees it like the old size. why?
<kale> Kartagis: extend the filesystem as well
<Ratapoil> mrwes: both. none work
<Zelda> usser: that might be the issue. I sudo apt-get ffmpeg
<Dr_Willis> Kartagis:  tell the channel wht you did exactly to extend this thing.
<usser> Gitykins, jackstraw what do you no flac for rhythmbox, flac is open format rhythmbox can play it, you probably missing some gstreamer codecs
<houms> dr_willis do you know  why with headphones plugged in sound plays from both my headphone and speakers
<usser> !medibuntu | Zelda
<ubottu> Zelda: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<SJrX> How do I control which device my Volume control in Gnome mutes and adjusts  since it's doing it to the current one
<Zelda> yeah I have medibuntu
<SJrX> errr doing it to the wrong one
<Dr_Willis> houms:  quirky sound cards/drivers  ive seen that asked in here befor. but  thats all i know on the topic
<Zelda> thanks usser:
<usser> Zelda, once you the repo look for packages libavcodec-unstripped libavformat-unstripped etc
<jackstraw> is it in the add/remove program
<usser> Zelda, theres a bunch of them
<Gitykins> jackstraw, plugins you need are gstreamer0.10-plugins-good
<Gitykins> from synaptic
<Wrin> @Kartagis: Did you hit apply after you told it to extend the partition?
<Zelda> usser: ok give me a moment.
<aTr> does anyone knows how to work with virtual hosts in lighttpd?
<Kartagis> Wrin yes
<jillsmitt> U+0051 to all
<kale> Kartagis: what filesystem?
<aTr> I tried everything
<Kartagis> kale reiserfs
<aTr> and I still get the /var/www instead of the folder specified for that domain
<kale> Kartagis: resize_reiserfs /dev/partition
<guntbert> jillsmitt: ??
<chrones> I have no sound with my ubuntu Jaunty and I have an Audigy 2 ZS does anyone have any ideas?
<chrones> I have no sound with my ubuntu Jaunty and I have an Audigy 2 ZS does anyone have any ideas?
<Kartagis> kale I used gparted
<kale> Kartagis: i don't care
<jillsmitt> guntbert: U+0051 its Q
<tunnuz> onnod, I'm trying to boot as you say, but I get errors like udevadm[326]: error sending message: Connection refused
<tunnuz> onnod, and then stops
<entropy> Hi guys, can someone help me, Please? I've been troubleshooting this issue all day. All I hear on my iMac Intel Core 2 Duo w/ a Realtek ALC889A sound card is high frequency audio. No mid, no low. I've tried various things, to no avail. My alsa driver says it's for ALC885. I've tried lowering the levels within alsamixer, also I've tried editing a few modprobe.d/ files, to no avail.
<guntbert> jillsmitt: yes, and what do you want to ask?
<loof> entropy: have you tried using the pulse audio driver?
<loof> entropy: and what version is your ubuntu
<jillsmitt> guntbert: about my modem setup under 904, i need instructions
<unspin_> what the default mcpu or march gcc optimization used on ubuntu 8.04 64 bit? (for system binaries)
<entropy> loof: maybe, how would I do that? Ubuntu 9.04
<trece8> hi, how do I rename a directory of files of extension .xxx;1 to .xxx ( x being any character)
<matrixblue> Does anyone know where Brasero stores its log?
<guntbert> jillsmitt: you will have to ask the channel, but please give a few more details (what modem, what happens, what have you tried,...) :-)
<entropy> loof: I have gone through the guide to change to pulseaudio
<jillsmitt> guntbert: D-Link adsl-200 GIII it is very bad device
<entropy> loof: and I can confirm that I am playing through the pulseaudio server
<Zelda> Usser: Im getting an error again.
<usser> Zelda, whats the error message?
<usser> Zelda, what command do you use to encode
<loof> entropy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<loof> entropy: you might also need to check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1002824
<Zelda> usser: tells me unknown encoder "libx264'
<loof> after installing pulse
<entropy> loof: to the first link, been there, done that
<Zelda> usser: mind if I pm you?
<guntbert> jillsmitt: I know very little about modems, please ask the channel (without my nick in front)
<Mike_lifeguard> I have a dual-boot system with WinXP -- there is a NTFS partition, several ubuntu partitions, and an "unformatted/unknown" partition ... anyone know what that unknown partition actually is?
<usser> Zelda, not at all
<loof> entropy: check the second link, then>?
<trece8> how do I bulk rename files but taking things OUT of the extension? (like taking out the last 2 characters)??
<loof> entropy: specifcally: if this machine has an Intel chipset, then same question as every time : did you add:
<loof> Code:
<loof> # fix sound for SantaRosa (Intel chipset) Macs
<loof> options snd_hda_intel model=mbp3
<loof> to /etc/modprobe.d/options?
<FloodBot3> loof: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<loof> ciao,
<vick> How do i make ubuntu save all the program states and suspend or hibernate ? [but without having to manually patch the kernel]
<vick> if that is possible, that is.
<entropy> loof: I have tried many intel chipsets within modprobe.d/options, but not that one. my chip is a Realtek, not a SantaRosa, but I will try this one
<usser> Zelda, do you have libx264 package installed?
<matrixblue> vick try tuxonice
<usser> Zelda, i have libx264-65 package here
<vick> matrixblue, does that hibernate or suspend ?
<matrixblue> vick hibernate
<trece8> hey... this question should be easy... how do I bulk rename things? like in DOS, "rename *.???;1 *.???" ?
<vick> matrixblue, That's not in the official repos ?
<guntbert> trece8: ask in #bash, if you get no answer here
<matrixblue> trece8, look up a shell script to do that
<entropy> loof: rebooting after appending second link, brb
<jkoltner> Hi guys... on Ubuntu 9.04, is there a built-in program to rip CDs that will also embed the cover art?  If not, any recommendations on what program to use?
<matrixblue> vick I think it's in the universe repos
<Dr_Willis> jkoltner:  embed where exactly?
<VirusTB> Hey Hey Hey! Is Fat Albert! :P
<_CommandeR_> Hi, Im getting this error [http://pastebin.com/m1ef7ed24 ]when booting ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty Jackelope from my USB stick (Created by the Ubuntu 9.04 USB BOOT Creator)
<Dr_Willis> jkoltner:  there are programs thta do grab the cd artwork from various web sites. and show them in various players.
<VirusTB> Hey uhm, i need some help with getting pass Airport WIFI.. something with tunneling traffic :S
<vick> matrixblue, tuxonice-userui ?
<jkoltner> Within the .mp3 file (I believe the cover art shows up as a particular tag within it)
<b0red> hi.. im trying to run Eclipse but im getting A Java Runtime Environment (JRE) or Java Development Kit (JDK)
<b0red> must be available in order to run Eclipse. No Java virtual machine
<b0red> was found after searching the following locations:
<b0red> /usr/lib/j2sdk1.4-sun/bin/java
<FloodBot3> b0red: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<b0red> although java is there..
<Dr_Willis> jkoltner:  ive never see/heard of image files being embdede INside a mp3 file.
<nellmathew> jkoltner, no it doesn't go INSIDE
<matrixblue> vick, yeah try that
<loof> Dr_Willis, : you can
<b0red> ./usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java
<matrixblue> _CommandeR_, try unetbootin
<trece8> guntbert and matrixblue thanks... but isn't it suppused to be ultra mega simple???
<nellmathew> jkoltner, rhythmbox for example gets the id3 tags (artist, song) and finds the cover art itself..
<entropy> loof: no change
<matrixblue> trece8, I think it is. Never tried it myself
<_CommandeR_> matrixblue, Will do
<loof> entropy: doh =[
<jkoltner> nellmathew: It may not be as common, but it's certainly doable.  See, e.g., http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=65446
<tunnuz> onnod, looks like something good happened, I managed to regular-boot the main kernerl, now I'm installing the 2.6.24-18-server
<chrones> I cannot get my onboard (motherboard) sound or the sound from my Audigy 2 to work on Ubuntu Jaunty. Can Anyone help me
<trece8> is there a GUI to bulk rename files?
<VirusTB> Hey uhm, i need some help with getting pass Airport WIFI.. something with tunneling traffic :S
<kabdotinfo> Why is it that I can have more programs running in Windows than in Ubuntu/Linux, with the same amount of memory and pagefile/swap?
<trece8> kabdotinfo, ???
<trece8> you can have infinite programs running at the same time
<jkoltner> My goal is to actually do the ripping under Ubuntu here, but playback is with a Squeezebox... which can display cover art (on all of its supported playback devices) either when it's one file in the same directory as the .mp3's or when it's embedded within each .mp3
<trece8> at least as many as your ram bytes
<kabdotinfo> trece8: No, I can't. Eventually the ram/swap runs out.
<trece8> or Kbytes
 * VirusTB need's some help with getting pass Airport WIFI.. something with tunneling traffic :S
<ewsubach> are there any definitive guides to writing daemon scripts in bash? when i google i just get forums with no conclusive answers
<trece8> it depends on the programs you use, obviously
<vick> i'm trying to run a simulation but i'm getting, "./vsim_noqt: error while loading shared libraries: libboost_filesystem.so.1.35.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" , i need to install libboost_filesystem on the machine ?
<entropy> kabdotinfo maybe because you have more window server functions running in ubuntu. stop sipping the compiz kool-aid?
<kabdotinfo> entropy: Don't care about compiz.
<vick> Or is that an error that i need to recompile ?
<trece8> kabdotinfo, for normal people is all the other way, so I don't know. Tried not using any animation/3d effects for menus and such?
<entropy> kabdotinfo: well, beats me, then :(
<netsurf3__> gah! pulseaudio is being a pain in the ass again :( why is it soon as it starts working something comes along and destroys the setup :(
<trece8> anyway, that DEPENDS ON THE PROGRAMS YOU USE
<s0101> i need some help with DD-WRT
<netsurf3__> wine processes spawn a connection thread to pulse every 1/4 of a second
 * VirusTB need's some help with getting pass Airport WIFI.. something with tunneling traffic :S
<kabdotinfo> trece8: Same sort and amount of programs. Ubuntu/Linux dies out faster than XP.
<s0101> why cant i set a wireless password in DD-wrt?
<entropy> VirusTB: do you know your password?
<vick> how do i check which package is install for X ?
<vick> like version.
<b0red> what's a good .chm reader?
<VirusTB> entropy, MY PASWORD FOR?
<VirusTB> sotty bout caps
<Dr_Willis> b0red:  theres several in the repos.
<Dr_Willis> b0red:  try them out. I tend to convert chm to some other format.
<b0red> Dr_Willis, which one would you go for
<b0red> chmviewer~
<VirusTB> entropy, my password for?
<tunnuz> onnod, installation of 18 went segfault, but at least I should have the package now
<xcerca> the keys Ctrl + Alt + Backspace used to restart the x-server no mater what ,  now i cant find out how to do that ,  any tips ?
<entropy> VirusTB: for your airport
<VirusTB> entropy,  :S no, its those Wifi's here u have a connection, but u cant get past the stupid page where i wants tou yo pay for wifi!
<VirusTB> entropy,  you can ping any site and get a response! but, in a web browser u cant go no where utul you pay
<s0101> anybody who can help me set a wireless password on dd-wrt?
<entropy> VirusTB: pay for wifi, then you're all set
<VirusTB> entropy,  LOL funny . .
<mannafest> Hi, I am trying to install ubuntu, I get to the screen that asks me to tru without changing my computer, install, check disk etc.  I try to install but it just goes to a grey screen and doesnt do anything
<VirusTB> entropy,  im not going to pay $5 for 15 minutes internet!
<velcroshooz> does ubuntu/linux support nvidia's -hybrid- SLI feature on motherboards?
<mannafest> I had this problem before and someone had me change some settings in f6 and something to do with erasing splash? but i forgot what it was
<VirusTB> velcroshooz,  did u check the specs in the manual?
<velcroshooz> doesnt say anything about linux in it :/
<entropy> VirusTB: I don't think that airport is going to let you get free what it's configured to take money for. you'd have to somehow generate a fake payment confirmation code.
<VirusTB> entropy,  no man, i saw it on Diggnation / Revision3 it called tunneling your traffic
<vick> matrixblue, oh tuxonice did not work, do you know any other way to hibernate ?
<entropy> VirusTB: then ask Diggnation!
<entropy> VirusTB: :P
<trece8> vick... doesn't the normal "hibernation" feature work on your PC?
<mannafest> Anyone have any advice on my installation problem?
<matrixblue> vick, sorry
<vick> trece8, what's the normal hibernation feature ?
<trece8> i mean... when you go to the "turn off" button, hit hibernate?
<wolf23> help please! anyone tell me if intel corporation model: YC76 works on ubuntu?
<trece8> suspend/hibernate/whatever
<trece8> I don't know, I never use it, but I think there is one
<vick> you mean pressing on the 'switch off' button but not for long time in laptops /
<ewsubach> are there any definitive guides to writing daemon scripts in bash? when i google i just get forums with no conclusive answers
<msekeris> anyone here got experience bondingn nics on jaunty?
<VirusTB> entropy, nevermind, thanks for your help . . . "Get Free WiFi by tunneling through DNS and... (21:26)"  http://revision3.com/hak5/DNS-Tunneling
<entropy> VirusTB: THEYAGOH!
<fosa> anyone have a performance chart difference between wubi and a hard install?
<matrixblue> trece8, look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Photos/BatchRenaming
<trece8> vick, i don't have a notebook
<brian183> I have a T42P thinkpad with ubuntu 9.04 and I'm getting light audio buzz through speakers only on mouse movement, scroll, wireless internet activity ... does anyone else have a similar problem and is there any remedy?  I suspect this has something to with the power use mode?  Thank you.
<entropy> Guys, what's the keyboard command for Paste in Terminal? This is killing me...
<fosa> ctrl shift v
<trece8> But when using ubuntu, when you go to the turn off section.. there is a hibernate button to click
<trece8> matrixblue, already found help in bash
<trece8> after some minutes
<entropy> fosa: thank you so much
<trece8> thanks anyway... but i was hoping it to be radically more user-friendly
<trece8> it seems it isn't
<VirusTB> entropy,  sorry dont speak Japanases :P
<mannafest> Hi, I am trying to install ubuntu, I get to the screen that asks me to try without changing my computer, install, check disk etc.  I try to install but it just goes to a grey screen and doesnt do anything. I have tried the forums and couldnt find anything on this problem.
<trece8> oh yeah i saw the link: THERE IT IS
<matrixblue> trece8, that link is for a GUI program
<samtihen> VirusTB: there are a couple of ways that you might be able to defeat WEP encryption as well, if the DNS tunneling doesn't work. Or you could just a) pay for wifi b) go an hour without internet
<houms> can anyone point me in the right direction to installing alsa 1.20 in jaunty? i want to upgrade to resolve my intel HDA issue
<VirusTB> mannafest,  hmm try Wubi of u want both Windoes and Ubuntu installed
<VirusTB> mannafest,  or get Gparted and partition the drive first and then install from the cd
<trece8> matrixblue, I already said there it is, you were right
<vick> don't you hibernate using tuxonice using the command hibernate ?
<houms> is it just a matter of adding koarmic repo and apt pinning or can i just compile from source?
<trece8> vick... have you gone to the thing where it prints your username and click on turn off or log out or something?
<debfx> the planet rss feed is broken again :(
<houms> any suggestions would be greatly appreciated
<trece8> isn't there the option to click hibernate??
<VirusTB> samtihen,  go anhour without internet! are you mad!
<adminwebmaster> hallo
<mannafest> Well, this all happened a while back, and a guy told me about changing some options in f6, apic options, then had me edit something about splash and it worked fine
<mannafest> But I dont remember what
<houms> anyone
<entropy> mannafest: gParted is on your LiveCD. For more info on using gParted to install Linux, see the install guide
<trece8> vick: this is what i'm talking about http://www.manucornet.net/GNOME/logout_dialog/Capture.png
<mannafest> That is a partition editor
<mannafest> ?
<mannafest> All I really need is to make an NTFS partition to install win xp
<VirusTB> samtihen,  and im not sure if its WEP or WPA @ the airport?  what the difference
<vick> trece8, What are you using kde,gnome,etc ?
<loof> vick: that's gnome
<vick> haha
<loof> :P
<vick> i just noticed that was a stupid question
<VirusTB> mannafest,  GParted is  partition editor yes
<trece8> i actually use crunchbang, i came for help and nothing more
<mannafest> Thank you
<vick> ok let me retry using gnome
<vick> brb lol
<trece8> it doesn't have a hibernate button, so i can't really show you
<vick> gnome doesn't have hibernate button ?
<trinium> hello what is irc ubuntu spanish
<trece8> i don't use gnome
<trece8> nor kde
<trece8> so, i don't know
<adminwebmaster> hallo  anyone konw  recover software for ubunut ?
<vick> ah k.
<adminwebmaster> i want  to recover from my harddisk  ( Ntfs  )
<trece8> but i used gnome for some time, and there was a hibernate button
<FeasibilityStudy> !spanish | trinium
<ubottu> trinium: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<trinium> use aptoncd recover packets ( updates)
<katanid> I'm having trouble getting my wireless to work. (Intel Wireless 5100). It seems to have been broken by one of the Ubuntu 9.04 updates
<trinium> thanks ubottu
<YesImaLinuxN00B> i need some help getting networks to cooperate with me
<entropy> Ah, crap - I didn't realize I'd enered a command that, among other things, is installing a bunch of fonts I don't need. After the install is done, where do I go to toss the fonts I've just inadvertently installed?
<loof> trece: ok, so you're using crunchbang; it uses openbox; so why are you asking in a ubuntu forum? you should be in an openbox or crunchbang forum if you want a faster answer
<trece8> loof, i was asking about renaming files
<trinium> katanid, recomend instalation clean of jaunty do not use upgrade-list
<katanid> I did
<trece8> it wasn't like finding the hibernate button
<trinium> katanid, recomend instalation clean of jaunty do not use upgrade-dist
<katanid> I installed from an install CD
<houms> anyone?
<loof> trece: oh, sorry, just realized now that you were helping someone with THEIR logout =S
<entropy> brb, reboot
<trinium> install format you directory raiz ??
<trece8> loof, anyway crunchbang is very much ubuntu
<YesImaLinuxN00B> @houms what u need help with
<trece8> so... not very much need for other channels... i still wonder if vick found the hibernate button!!
<VirusTB> @Jayx huh
<trinium> bye, my english is bad
<anurag> how to configure your lan wd xp...m using ubuntu 9.04
<trece8> just a general question to anybody (except vick) ... in your log out menu, is there a HIBERNATE button?
<YesImaLinuxN00B> i have one
<YesImaLinuxN00B> and a suspend
<trece8> ok
<trece8> thanks man
<Dr_Willis> trece8:  there can be. :) or not...
<samtihen> VirusTB: long story short, WPA is better encryption
<YesImaLinuxN00B> im using ubuntu 9.04
<YesImaLinuxN00B> yes wpa is better
<VirusTB> samtihen,  yea just wiki'e it
<YesImaLinuxN00B> wpa i dont think has been cracked yet
<cheeseman> i got windows xp working with virtualbox and freedos working
<anurag> plsss help me out..
<loof> trece: on my shutdown button there is, when i click it it gives hibernation as an option
<YesImaLinuxN00B> anurag, with what?
<Dr_Willis> anurag:  clarify to the channel the actual problem.
<VirusTB> YesImaLinuxN00B,  yes it can i  am watchng a video now on it WPA cracked! (i think, in the middle of the vid, we will find out )
<bobbi> help!  make && sudo make install
<bobbi> Makefile:24: *** Kernel in /lib/modules/2.6.27-14-generic/build is not configured.  Stop.  what can I do ?
<trece8> ok, loof, so it's definitive: there is a hibernation button... i don't know if vick couldn't find it or he meant other problem
<YesImaLinuxN00B> virustb: oh my bad then
<cheeseman> just go the the free dos website and install it from the image file
<YesImaLinuxN00B> anyone game to help me with my network issue
<VirusTB> YesImaLinuxN00B, http://www.revision3.com/hak5/crackwpa?hp
<trinium> please help not sound nVidia Corporation MCP73 High Definition Audio
<VirusTB> whats a Atheros? ? ? ? ?
<zamba> a chipset
<zamba> wireless chipset
<trinium> please help not sound nVidia Corporation MCP73 High Definition Audio
<YesImaLinuxN00B> type of network card chipset
<tiyowan_> VirusTB: A wireless chipset
<YesImaLinuxN00B> yup
<cheeseman> i have gotta adit the gui interface sucks for dos just use dosshell
<trece8> trinium, have you already checked the volume mixer?
<trece8> bash: alsamixer
<VirusTB> zamba,  ohh are ther other wireless chipsets?  tiyowan_ ? ?
<loof> VirusTB, : that doesn't apply to WPA/AES
<metalfan___> hi
<tiyowan_> VirusTB: Yes
<trinium> yes problem with mainboard pcchips p55g
<trece8> i have to ask you about the voiume mixer because it happened me like 4 times... check if that is not silenced or low in volume
<metalfan___> can anybody tell me how to repair my broken grub installation? details:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7495181#post7495181
<zamba> VirusTB: lots of other wireless chipsets
<YesImaLinuxN00B> metalfan: whats wrong with it
<VirusTB> loof, meaning? im watching a video now and tis a Atheros chipset and they are crackin WPA . .
<cheeseman> you can even get vbot for free for macintosh vr paying money for the other stuff
<vaughn> I removed the bottom panel to my screen which has the trash Icon and want to replace it and do not know how. Can someone tell me how to replace the bottom panel?
<geirha> vaughn: Right click the other panel and choose new panel
<YesImaLinuxN00B> vaughn: right click top bar and click "new panel
<loof> metalfan___, : http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<YesImaLinuxN00B> lol
<loof> virusTB: there's a difference between WPA/TKIP and WPA/AES
<loof> that's what i'm meaning
<trece8> trinium, just check you are using ALSA with any player you are trying and setting the volume out of 0
<metalfan___> loof, its a standard i686 system......grub will work
<trece8> does alsamixer start?
<loof> metalfan___, : http://www.supergrubdisk.org/ read the page :P
<tiyowan_> vaughn: Right-click on top panel, click on add new panel, right-click on the new panel, go to properties I think, change location to bottom, and then from there on you can add all the applets to it to make it like your old bottom panel
<samtihen> VirusTB: one thing to keep in mind is that a lot of stuff has to "go right" for these tricks to work
<YesImaLinuxN00B> anyone game to help me with my networks issue?
<Maveas> How do I deny Apache from showing content in a directory?
<trinium> trece8, I recognize the device but does not work, check the volume with alsamixer and nothing via terminal
<tiyowan_> VirusTB: There are many types of wireless chipsets. What are you trying to do?
<tiyowan_> YesImaLinuxN00B: What seems to be the problem?
<Kalmi> Maveas, you google htaccess
<entropy> Someone help me please
<entropy> I've been at this all day
<trece8> if alsamixer starts, it seems like no big problem
<YesImaLinuxN00B> tiyowan: how do i keep ubuntu from using my wired network first
<entropy> Please, please help me
<entropy> I have an iMac Intel 7,1 running Ubuntu 9.04 with a Realtek ALC889A soundcard. The audio VOLUME is fine. The FREQUENCY RANGE is not. I only hear the high frequencies. No mid, now low. It's like my nice, expensive Apple speakers were stolen and replaced by speakers yanked out of a clock radio. I have tried every chipset under the sun in modprobe.d/options. Not sure if this is relevant, but...
<FloodBot3> entropy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<entropy> ...other than my modifications, modprobe.d/options is blank. The audio is not distorted. In OS X, the sound is fine.
<tiyowan_> !patience | entropy
<ubottu> entropy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<`Dave`> Can someone help me connect to my wireless network please
<trece8> make sure you are using ALSA output from anywhere you are trying to get sound out of
<houms> entrpoy i have audio problems to
<entropy> no low*
<Maveas> Kalmi: What if I want the server to show normal pages like index.html but if a directory doesn't have any index.html it shouldn't show the directory's content?
<VirusTB> loof ohh  whats the THIP mean and AES ?
<trinium> trece8, 	
<trinium> I have also installed a TV card, it will be incompatible?
<metalfan___> loof, well thx
<entropy> btw, I have searched the forums
<Kalmi> !helpme
<houms> i have asked several times with no answer
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<cheeseman> then use a differnt sound card <entropy>
<houms> i just think some issues have no answer
<entropy> I have tried everything within the forums
<tiyowan_> VirusTB: Are you trying to defeat WPA encryption?
<metalfan___> loof, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB    this site says that "grub-install /dev/sda" should work?
<entropy> and nothing works
<VirusTB> samtihen, tiyowan_  I wann connected to my friends Wifi
<trece8> entropy, ... did your speakers sound different before?
<houms> looking at my own issue it seems to have existed for two years
<keri> does anyone know anything aabout thunderbird?
<entropy> I do not see this issue anywhere, resolved or not resolved.
<tiyowan_> metalfan___: How many partitions do you have on your hard drive?
<houms> entropy what kind of laptop what kind of soundcard?
<VirusTB> tiyowan_yea he just got a wifi, and i want to prove to him, that WIFI isnt "safe"
<YesImaLinuxN00B> tiyowan: I use a wireless network for internet and i use a wired network for a local network, but ubuntu is trying to use the wired network for internet
<_CommandeR_> matrixblue, How long does it take to make USB boot with the UNetbootin?
<tiyowan_> VirusTB: Are you having any problems with Ubuntu?
<metalfan___> tiyowan, default installation, theres sda1,2,5
<worm> hello, i have a website which is hit by a DOS attack on the port 80. I configured ufw to deny all connections on 80 from anywhere, but the traffic does not seem to low...What could I do against that ? (sry for my english)
<entropy> iMac 7,1 running Ubuntu 9.04 with a Realtek ALC889A soundcard
<cheeseman> how would you make virtualbox run macintosh os 10?
<Kalmi> !helpme > entropy
<ubottu> entropy, please see my private message
<`Dave`> Can someone help me connect to my wireless network please
<matrixblue> _CommandeR_, 10 - 20 minutes estimated
<houms> what is your sound issue
<houms> ?
<vaughn> The panel I have on the bottom of my screen does not have the trash icon or show the pages that I am on when I am online.
<matrixblue> _CommandeR_, could be less
<samtihen> VirusTB: long story short, it IS "pretty" safe if he is using WPA.
<tiyowan_> metalfan___: And you want to reinstall grub right?
<cheeseman> anyone know how?
<trece8> entropy, did your speakers sound differently BEFORE?
<houms> distortion or not working at all
<metalfan___> tiyowan, yes
<samtihen> like, safe enough you won't be cracking it
<VirusTB> tiyowan_ opp's no at the moment i solved my problem, forgot this is a hel only chatroom,   what room should I be in fr Wifi/networking
<entropy> trece8: see my initial message
<Maveas> worm, you should try to ask for help at remote-exploit :)
<trece8> i saw it
<Kalmi> Maveas, google: htaccess disable directory index
<_CommandeR_> matrixblue, because it has been for several minutes on 5% loading a 671mb file, i can see that the memory stick does work but it has been there for several minutes
<Maveas> Kalmi: thanks ;)
<tiyowan_> VirusTB: Try googling, please.
<entropy> trece8: the audio has been this way all along
<tiyowan_> metalfan___: Have you got a liveCD with you?
<matrixblue> _CommandeR_, are you sure you didn't set it to download the iso off of the internet?
<metalfan___> tiyowan, yes...please see my unsuccessful rescue attempt:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7495181#post7495181
<_CommandeR_> it did download the latest iso but that went fine, but its on extracting and copying files and been there for several minutes
<vaughn> can someone tell me how to get the intial bottom panel that I had when I first installed Unbuntu on my PC. I accidentally to the bottom panel off. I put a bottom panel back on as instructed but I still do not have the initial panel.
<calmbola> can anyone tell me what is the name of the package for mysql?  can't seem to find it in the repositories - so much here
<entropy> trece8: Never has the audio of Jaunty matched the beauty of its GUI nor core systems, for me.
<trece8> entropy, i'm helping you with PM because this public chat is getting chaotic
<tiyowan_> vaughn: Right-click on top panel, click on add new panel, right-click on the new panel, go to properties I think, change location to bottom, and then from there on you can add all the applets to it to make it like your old bottom panel
<keri> i need some help setting up my thunderbird
<_CommandeR_> matrixblue,  it did download the latest iso but that went fine, but its on extracting and copying files and been there for several minutes
<cheeseman> _CommandeR then get a new computer from www.apple.com
<trece8> entropy, I'm asking you a very particular question!!!!!!!! DID THAT VERY SAME SPEAKERS SOUND DIFFERENTLY BEFORE UBUNTU?
<thomc> keri: what do you need help with?
<_CommandeR_> cheeseman, hu?
<entropy> trece8: THEY"RE FINE IN OS X
<L3d> hi all
<L3d> and wht do i search for when checking for antivirus and firewall in the synaptic packege manger??
<tiyowan_> metalfan___: Okay, put the live CD into the system, and boot into the live CD, please.
<samtihen> mysql-server
<matrixblue> _CommandeR_, that is unusual........format the USB drive if no data is on it and try again. You don't have to download the ISO if you already have it
<keri> thomc: i set up thunderbird and i tested it and it worked and then it would not recieve mail and now it will not send
<L3d> can sommeone tell me wy te heck a map o mine is in sorta hidden mode ,,
<katanid> I'm having trouble getting my wireless to work. (Intel Wifi Link 5100). It seems to have been broken by one of the Ubuntu 9.04 updates
<blondie18> hey, after playing a game with wine, my screen resolution is very low. I can't see the menus at the top. how can I reset my resolution to high?
<L3d> hi all
<L3d> hi all
<_CommandeR_> matrixblue, i know but i have the iso in my WUBI immage :/
<katanid> Hello L3d
<calmbola> can anyone tell me what is the name of the package for mysql?  can't seem to find it in the repositories - so much here
<thomc> keri: are you connected to the internet ok?
<L3d> srrs
<n0mic> is there a java compiler installed on gutsy gibbon does anyone know
<samtihen> mysql-server
<keri> thomc:  yes
<n0mic> whats the compile command and run command please keri
<keri> thomc: i looked at my old computer and set it up the same way and still nothing
<Kalmi> blondie18, well... you could restart X....
<_CommandeR_> matrixblue, nwm it just jumped to 6%
<geirha> !gutsy | n0mic
<ubottu> n0mic: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<thomc> keri: you've set up the accounts with the correct ports in the account settings?
<L3d> cant get annyhting from new map altho more than 10 gb still in there
<blondie18> Kalmi, how?
<cheeseman> is there anyway to use the terminal to execute a macintosh os x disk?
<`Dave`> Can someone help me connect to my wireless network please
<keri> thomc: the same as my old computer
<Kalmi> !dontzap | blondie18
<loof> VirusTB, : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzDbvd5knmQ but basically if your key is longer than 20 chars you're pretty much safe even from distributed gpu cracking, which basically nobody has
<ubottu> blondie18: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<n0mic> !gutsy java
<matrixblue> _CommandeR_, still unusual but keep at it. Are in a WUBI environment?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gutsy java
<blondie18> Kalmi, isn't there an easy way to set the resolution from cmd line?
<_CommandeR_> matrixblue, nope
<_CommandeR_> matrixblue, windows 2003 server
<Kalmi> blondie18, xrandr... maybe...
<L3d> i getthe stuff via transmission mean it opens the map leaving it blank after 2 aecs ,,,,,,,
<tiyowan_> metalfan___: You still there?
<matrixblue> _CommandeR_, ooohhhhhhh
<keri> thomc: i even took it off my computer and put it back on and tried it all over again and nothing
<dericku> how many GB of RAM Support ubuntu ?
<geirha> n0mic: There's no java compiler installed by default. You need to install one from the repositories
<thomc> keri: you said you had got it to work initially, or was that on your old computer?
<zamba> is it possible to run ethernet over a telephone cable?
<n0mic> ok ty geirha
<calmbola> does anyone know the name of the mysql package in ubuntu please?  thanks.
<keri> thomc: on my new one worked 1 time
<L3d> ya can pm me on this annytime ..
<Kalmi> calmbola: google: mysql install ubuntu
<keri> thomc: it received and sent and then did nothing
<samtihen> calmbola: freaking learn to read man... mysql-server
<thomc> keri: can you describe the problem a bit more specifically? do you get an error message when you try and check for new messages?
<tiyowan_> zamba: Try asking that in #hardware
<samtihen> thats the 3rd time ive answered
<VirusTB> loft thanka
<VirusTB> loof thanks
<keri> thomc: it just keeps scanning the smtp
<_CommandeR_> matrixblue, Windows XP x64 to be exact.
<dericku> what is Maximum RAM supported by 32 Bit Ubuntu?
<gmachine> How can I trace a symbolic link? That is, how can I find what, e.g., libjavaplugin.so is linked to?
<calmbola> samtihen, freaking learn to chill man
<YesImaLinuxN00B> dericku: 3 gigs
<Dream-Ubu> ok, the whole fdisk thing is confusing me :( how do i mount my sata drive? in the most simple way possible >_<
<Kalmi> gmachine,readlink
<thomc> keri: you mean it just keeps checking for new messages with no success?
<blondie18> Kalmi, I tried: xrandr --fbmm 1280x1280 but it didn't work
<cheeseman> insert the disk click use entire hard drive click okay
<samtihen> calmbola: don't ask a question, have it answered, ask it again, have it answered again, and then ask again. that is dumb.
<_CommandeR_> cheeseman, btw i wont buy a mac because im not rich
<danierie> hi is there anything liike teamviewer for ubuntu?
<gmachine> Kalmi: Thanks. That's just what I needed.
<keri> thomc: yes
<Dream-Ubu> cheeseman its sata and just shows as mass storage device and it cannot mount the media
<calmbola> i think you're pretty dumb so we're pretty even here
<L3d> noone ever experianced loss in maps ?? mean the stuf still there but ownly visible thro progs ..
<YesImaLinuxN00B> can anyone help me with my networks issues?
<cheeseman> do you have ubuntu the newest disk?
<tiyowan_> calmbola, samtihen: take it elsewhere, please
<`Dave`> Can someone help me connect to my wireless network please
<leejongwook> what is alternative cd (?) and i'm looking for *buntu with no desktop
<cheeseman> gui interface
<danierie> does anyone know teamviewer?
<L3d> ill do a reinstall
<houms> Dave what kind of card
<kapil> blondie18: try xrandr --auto
<`Dave`> houms can i talk in private
<Kalmi> blondie18, wine itself uses xrandr
<cheeseman> you can download it from the ubuntu website
<L3d> radeon 9000 suggestions pls ??????
<houms> doesnt matter to me really
<YesImaLinuxN00B> leejongwook: try ubuntu server edition
<Dream-Ubu> cheeseman ive got 9.04 on my 80gb ide and im trying to mount a 250gb sata and is possible move everything onto it and ditch the ide cos i cant install direct onto the sata cos my bios is too stupid to realise theres a usb drive trying to go 1st
<blondie18> kapil, didn't work either
<leejongwook> YesImaLinuxN00B: thanks :) what is alternative cd (?)
<keri> thomc: when sending all it does is sending message says connecting to smtp.central.cox.net
<L3d> annyone know a good radeon driver ?
<tiyowan_> `Dave`: What wireless card do you have? What type of wifi network are you trying to connect to? WPA? Please describe the problem in more detail.
<blondie18> Kalmi, then why can't it reset the resolution after program termination?
<tiyowan_> leejongwook: Use the alternate cd when you have problems installing with the normal cd.
<leejongwook> i see
<L3d> annyone know a good radeon 9000 driver ?
<YesImaLinuxN00B> leejongwook: i think its used mainly for upgrading as well
<leejongwook> tiyowan_: :) thanks
<thomc> keri: so you can't send or receive? can you tell me how you've got it setup in Server Settings and Outgoing Server?
<Kalmi> blondie18, try auto
<L3d> i can ownly install in safe graph mode ..
<loof> who was asking about ethernet over phone lines?
<Dr_Willis> L3d:  the older ati cards now use  the GPL (included) radeon or ati driver.
<tiyowan_> L3d: There are two. The open source version and the proprietary ATI version. Are you experiencing any problems with your graphics?
<Kalmi> YesImaLinuxN00B, any interface present in the interfaces file will be ignored by NetworkManager... this might be what you are looking for....
<Dr_Willis> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<L3d> ati wise ,jes
<tiyowan_> L3d: What graphics card do you have?
<blondie18> Kalmi, I did. but it changed nothing
<leejongwook> upgrade and when i have some trouble with normal cd, --->alternative cd, ok
<cheeseman> you could take the drive outa the usb can and hook it up ide cables and put it directly in your computer
<L3d> 9000 gs i think .. its a mobile lap thingy
<leejongwook> thanks all :)
<YesImaLinuxN00B> Kalmi: well I use a wireless network for internet and i use a wired network for a local network, but ubuntu uses the wired network for internet
<Dream-Ubu> cheeseman i'll re phrase it
<L3d> no universal control sys ??
<keri> thomc: ok  pop.central.cox.net and smtp.centeral.cox.net
<loof> who was asking about ethernet over phone lines?
<kapil> blondie18: try xrandr -q to see what resolutions are available to you on each display
<Dream-Ubu> cheeseman: ok, explanation...80gb ide hard drive, ubuntu is installed onto it, i have a 250gb sata hard drive, im trying to mount it -  transfer the OS onto it and format the 80gb to use in another computer thats too old to handle ubuntu 9.04
<tiyowan_> YesImaLinuxN00B: Perhaps keep the wire unplugged?
<cheeseman> you un screw the usb cd rom take the drive out and screw it into the computer cfonnect it ide connect the power to it
<szczepanski> hej
<chevdor> hello, does bootstrap means something to someone ? I need to install ubuntu 'by hand', ie not using ebiquity because partman fails. I guess I need to mount my partitions, copy files and chroot as I used to do with gentoo. Could someone help a bit with this ?
<danierie> is there a remote desktop software for ubuntu?
<tiyowan_> chevdor: ...have you tried the alternate install cd?
<L3d> wait tyowan its radeon 9000 sows its opensource i bet ..
<Dream-Ubu> cheeseman: making any sense?
<blondie18> kapil, I did. and 1280x800 showed up as the highest value. I passed it with xrandr --fbmm 1280x800 but nothing changed :(
<L3d> right ??
<tiyowan_> danierie: Yes
<L3d> wait tyowan its radeon 9000 sows its opensource i bet ..
<cheeseman> i did it before
<danierie> and whick one is good?
<loof> danierie, : yep. depends what you wanna do tho. i'd use vnc
<thomc> keri: it's hard for me to know what the problem is because there are a number of things that could be causing it. This may be helpful: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Cannot_send_mail
<Kalmi_> chevdor, why?
<tiyowan_> L3d: And you can't install Ubuntu?
<chevdor> tiyowan_ kinda... quickly but the shell seemed a bit 'simple', I miss apt-get and so on to install the dmraid package I must have to keep going
<L3d> no can in safe graph
<keri> thomc: i think it is working.  i sent e-mail to my gmail and replies and it worked both ways
<chevdor> Kalmi_ I am installing (trying) on a RAID 10 array
<keri> hope i can get from other people too
<L3d> it kinda hangs around when normal
<Dream-Ubu> >_< erm ok....ive got no CDs.. i
<L3d> its installed
<thomc> keri: good. It should work if you can send from one account to another.
<Dream-Ubu> i think...lol
<metalfan___> tiyowan_, sorry...was on the other system. forgot the time
<tiyowan_> L3d: Okay...so when it's installed, do the graphical problems go away?
<chevdor> Kalmi_, tiyowan_ and btw, thanks for answering :)
<L3d> no vid tho.. fullscreen
<Papageno> Can someone recommend additional window management tools similar to GnomeShell? I really like GnomeShell and would like to see what else like it is out there.
<Dream-Ubu> i'll try and find another memory stick, but thanks cheese :)
<kapil> blondie18: the -fbmm is for the size in mm (millimetres).
<tiyowan_> metalfan___: np - Are you booted into the liveCD?
<_CommandeR_> Papageno, KDE?
<metalfan___> tiyowan_, im in the live sys, the lvm is mounted as root (im new to lvm, but /target contains the ubuntu install)
<L3d> tiyowan gonna try the opensource ones and restart , nut wich pack ??
<L3d> but
<tiyowan_> L3d: Your installation of Ubuntu should be using the correct drivers by itself.
<Kalmi_> chevdor, sorry... I don't really know much about these things... But could you just copy an already fully-installed ubuntu to the raid array using a livecd?
<keri>    thomc: thank you/  i went in and relooked at the account and seen the problem
<metalfan___> tiyowan_, i just did a "grub" "find /grub/stage1" "root (hd0,4)" "setup (hd0)"    which did again result in grub error 5 at boot
<L3d> dangit and thats safe graph
<Papageno> _CommandeR_: GnomeShell isn't Gnome. GnomeShell is a Gnome Panel replacement for Gnome that provides very good management of Gnome's viewports and application launching. It's not a window manager like Gnome or KDE.
<Kalmi_> chevdor,  *couldn't you
<thomc> keri: No problem.
<chevdor> Kalmi_ hmm that's an idea, not sure this would make it clean since there may be specific things in a live cd
<L3d> aint getting nothing from display .. :(
<blondie18> kapil, anyway, I tried with --fn 1280x800 too and it didn't work neither
<kapil> blondie18: i think you need something like "xrandr --mode HxW"
<tiyowan_> metalfan___: Wait a minute....you're trying to reinstall grub to an lvm?
<tiyowan_> L3d: Ok, which version of ubuntu? 9.04?
<L3d> have to admit im not that keen on commandos right now ..
<loof> danierie, : if you're trying to just connect from linux to a windows machine, use terminal server client
<L3d> jaunty
<metalfan___> tiyowan_, im not really sure. looks like /boot is on /dev/sda5 but /dev/sda1 is somehow installed with lvm
<loof> danierie, : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n33yl1jAqgQ
<metalfan___> tiyowan_, i guess the rescue system from 9.04 takes care of mounting the lvm
<danierie> loof: thanks
<Dream-Ubu> HOLY
<tiyowan_> metalfan___: this sounds strange. Could you do a fdisk -l /dev/sda and pastebin the results?
<Dream-Ubu> youtube is playing foronce
<houms> please hepl with alsa compile 1.20
<Kalmi_> chevdor, you don't copy the livecd... You install on some other machine and you copy over the full install using livecds...  That should work.... well... you will need to edit grub's config manully and install grub...
<metalfan___> tiyowan_, lvm was an install option, how is that strange?
<loof> danierie : if you're trying to view your linux desktop you should use vnc, and a vnc client on your windows machine.
<tiyowan_> metalfan___: Did you need to use it? :)
<metalfan___> tiyowan_, no, not really
<danierie> loof: ok works vnc also the other way round?
<metalfan___> tiyowan_, but as a default i just accepted it. worked before
<metalfan___> tiyowan_, on another system
<tiyowan_> metalfan___: Okay try this then.
<Kalmi_> chevdor, ubuntu installs are hw-independent... I can plug my external usb hdd with a full ubuntu install on it into any machine it just works (um... most of the time)
<metalfan___> tiyowan_, let me see if i can start sshd from the rescue system, other system is two floors down..
<chevdor> Kalmi_ that won't work in my case First I don't have another machine, but I have an image of my previous install. But since the goal is to use my new RAID 10 array, I need the dmraid module to be used, otherwise, I'll see no filesystem.
<loof> you can setup a vnc server on either ubuntu or windows, and then use a vnc client on the other machine to connect
<Intangir> how do i turn off the system beep when i press delete/backspace in nautilus.. the gnome - sound settinsg doesnt seem to have an option for it anymore
<tiyowan_> metalfan___: sudo grub, root (hd0,1), setup (hd0), quit - that's the general way to reinstall grub
<loof> but for accessing windows using RDP (the windows builtin remote sharing stuff) you need to use something like terminal server client;
<q0_0p> !boolean
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boolean
<hypersonic> I installed Ubuntu on a USB flash drive to use as a live boot; does anyone have any suggestions as to how that setup could be distributed easily?
<q0_0p> !boolean
<raven7230> hello guys...i have some computer components.could some1 help me and link compatible parts and create a list . components are listed here: http://pastebin.ca/1469261
<hypersonic> ie. so someone else can install the system that I customized
<blondie18> kapil, didn't work :(
<mbnoimi> do you know any alternative to msdn in ubuntu/linux ? I want to use Linux API functions
<cheeseman> i saw that youtube video and it sucks
<thomc> raven7230: you'd be better off asking that question in #hardware.
<raven7230> thomc: thanks ^)^
<loof> cheeseman, : what video?
<tiyowan_> raven7230: Hardware components?
<cheeseman> <loof> VirusTB, : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzDbvd5knmQ but basically if your key is longer than 20 char
<tiyowan_> raven7230: #hardware
<raven7230> tiyowan_: yes..hardware..but are you knowledgeable with hardwares?
<tiyowan_> cheeseman, loof, VirusTB: Please take the WPA discussion elsewhere or through pm
<_CommandeR_> matrixblue, Well, i rebooted with the USB stick and still i get this message  = http://pastebin.com/m38bb2b5e
<raven7230> i tried entering in #hardware. they're no help
<loof> cheeseman: uh, you probably don't even know what's going on in it
<thomc> raven7230: I can give you some advice briefly in PM if you would like?
<tiyowan_> raven7230: Try googling - this channel really isn't for that sort of thing
<VirusTB> tiyowan_,  i stoped long time! lol im busy watching a movie
<raven7230> thomc: sure...^_^ tiyowan_ well... personal opinions are better
<metalfan___> tiyowan_, are you sure that hd0,1 does point to the grub files? because find /grub/stage1 returns (hd0,4)
<metalfan___> tiyowan_, is it not possible to start sshd from the rescue system? i just failed
<tiyowan_> metalfan___: are you getting grub error 5?
<metalfan___> tiyowan_, yes
<metalfan___> tiyowan_, the partition table...great
<tiyowan_> metalfan___: That's usually the sign of an invalid parition table
<tiyowan_> metalfan___: Run a sudo fdisk -l and pastebin the results, please.
<metalfan___> tiyowan_, if you tell me howto start a sshd....then im would do that
<_CommandeR_> Hi I get an error when i boot from USB = http://pastebin.com/m38bb2b5e
<tiyowan_> metalfan___: Umm...don't you have physical access to the system?
<metalfan___> tiyowan_, i do...but even with that a pastebin is hard
<metalfan___> tiyowan_, its two floors down. no usb stick available
<tiyowan_> metalfan___: Google for your laziness, then. :P
<metalfan___> tiyowan_, i remember how the archlinux install cd allowed just to run sshd, after the network is configure
<metalfan___> d
<loof> tiyowan: haha, true, true
<Wrin> Anyone know why xVid MPEG-4 has choppy audio in Ubuntu 9.04?
<loof> wrin: your computer sux
<loof> lolz
<metalfan___> tiyowan_, im not lazy, i did "chroot /target /bin/bash", "/usr/sbin/sshd" but connecting to the server results in PTY allocation request failed on channel 0 maybe its because of /proc not mounted
<metalfan___> tiyowan_, the ubuntu cd just makes it overly complicated to run a sshd
<Wrin> loof: ...it worked in the last version, so stuff it
<loof> wrin: hah, ok
<loof> you using pulse or alsa? what sound driver?
<Wrin> loof: not sure honestly
<jeffce> is there a method to upgrade 8.04(that horrible dell version) to 9.04 on a mini 10v without doing a full re-install?
<loof> try switching from alsa to pulse, or vice versa
<Wrin> loof: Linux noob
<Dr_Willis> Wrin:  what player/videocard/ you trying?
<tiyowan_> jeffce: sudo dist-upgrade
<Wrin> loof: Tried switching it around in sound preferences
<loof> wrin: system->preferences->sound
<loof> wrin: what does it show in there?
<Wrin> Dr_Willis: Tried in VLC and in Totem
<aadam> ooooooooooo
<Wrin> loof: Everything is set to OSS, but I´ve tried setting them to ALSA and pulse
<aadam> heloooooooo
<NoonienSoong97> Yea I have ahad some problems with VLC in ubuntu as well
<jeffce> tiyowan_: that command is not availible on this system...
<loof> and when you select say sound playback what are the options? like is it onboard audio or what?
<loof> should list the actual hardware
<Wrin> loof: HDA Intel STAC92xx among others
<cheeseman> sudo apt-get install
<_CommandeR_> Hi I get an error when I try to boot 9.04 from USB = http://pastebin.com/m38bb2b5e
<tiyowan_> jeffce: Oh sorry. sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<loof> what others?
<Wrin> loof: Autodetect, ALSA, OSS, PulseAudio
<cheeseman> sudo apt-get install gnome
<cheeseman> problem solved
<Wrin> loof: Several options for the HDAxx
<tiyowan_> _CommandeR_: Your kernel cannot load a module. How did you make the live USB?
<jeffce> tiyowan_: and this will save me from having to make a live usb and install from scratch? wow, it cant be this easy...
<tiyowan_> jeffce: Yep
<Kalmi_> _CommandeR_, It's a full-install, right?
<tiyowan_> jeffce: Well, you might experiences some glitches after the upgrade - google before upgrading
<NoonienSoong97> anyways the problem I had earlier is still there. I can't even change, or delete the files need to get ubuntu connected to the repositories. I tried even a installing the latest version and it can't even due to the problem I am having with the connection. All I can get into is the software sources, and nothing else related to updating, changing, or deleting from ubuntu.
<_CommandeR_> tiyowan_, Kalmi_  ; was using USB BOOT creator in Ubuntu 9.04 and also the UNetbooting software
<_CommandeR_> tiyowan_, Kalmi_  ; Both of them gives me the same error
<loof> could try adding "options snd-hda-intel enable_msi=1" to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<tiyowan_> _CommandeR_: Are you using the same iso as the source?
<loof> wrin: and reboot
<Kalmi_> _CommandeR_, buggy driver... this will sound stupid.... but you will need to unplug it at the right moment and than plug it back in.... after the first error :)
<_CommandeR_> tiyowan_, Used iso from ubuntu.com
<Distro^Junkie> trying to get a usb hard drive to be detected on ubuntu 9.04 64 bit
<Kalmi_> _CommandeR_, there is bug about it on launchpad with that workaround... but I can't seem to find it
<Wrin> loof: Gonna take a second
<loof> wrin: np
<sahak> is Ubuntu 9.10 going to use KMS by default?
<Wrin> loof: restarting
<danbhfive> sahak: try +1
<Vixon9> Hello, is anyone here using a GTX 275 on ubuntu?  I recently purchaced one, and Nvidia says linux does not yet support it.
<_CommandeR_> Kalmi_, hm, First it comes to the load i press enter to load Ubuntu with no changes to my pc then i can see the ata erros that are usual then i can see the bios error for a sec then it shows the progress bar for several minutes then black screen showing the errors i gave from the pastebin
<tiyowan_> _CommandeR_: What kind of bios error?
<MattCampbell> How do I get Ubuntu (default GNOME desktop) to use a USB audio device by default instead of the onboard audio?
<|PaperTiger|> Anyone know how to get Amarok to recognise a Creative Zen?
<_CommandeR_> tiyowan_, http://pastebin.com/m38bb2b5e
<Vixon9> Go to System-Sounds?
<danbhfive> MattCampbell: maybe try gstreamer-properties
<Kalmi_> _CommandeR_, unplug and plug it back in right after the soft resets
<jeffce> tiyowan_: thanks, i can fix glitches :-)
<blondie18> Kalmi_, I got it working with xrandr -s 0
<Vixon9> System - PRefrerences-sound*
<Wrin> loof: Still doing it
<loof> wrin: np
<_CommandeR_> Kalmi_, ehm before the progress bar ?
<loof> wrin: er doh misread
<loof> hm
<Kalmi_> _CommandeR_, yes
<eax> Hi there :) I'm trying to set up a multi-monitor system using the Nvidia driver tool, can anyone tell how to set one monitor as the "main" monitor over the other one? :)
<Kalmi_> _CommandeR_, right after the soft resets
<Wrin> loof: Its weird, not doing it with anything other than the xVid MP3 at 48000Hz
<Vixon9> I think you canclick and hold on one of the pictures of the monitors and move it to the left of the other
<_CommandeR_> Kalmi_, ehm what do you mean with the soft resets ?
<samourai_41> salut
<loof> wrin: what's your exact machine? like make/model? it'll help
<Wrin> loof: Have music and MP3 that both work at 48000Hz
<MattCampbell> OK, if I change the settings in System/Preferences/Sound, will I bypass PulseAudio?  I know PulseAudio is widely disliked, but I assume it's there for a reason.
<ruler> WHERE WE are usung sun virtual box
<Wrin> loof: Dell Inspiron 1520
<Kalmi_> _CommandeR_, softreset failed (device not ready)
<Vixon9> im not sure Matt, sorry
<tiyowan_> _CommandeR_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7312473&postcount=5
<berbex> exit
<eax> Anyone? :)
<tiyowan_> MattCampbell: Yep - change the settings to ALSA
<ruler> sun virtual box
<MattCampbell> Also, does System/Preferences/Sound cover non-GStreamer apps such as Adobe Flash Player?
<Vixon9> eax:  Click and hold one monitor and drag it to the left of the other in settings manager?
<eax> Vixion9: And then Apply or?
<eax> Oh well restarting X thanks :)
<ruler> what is sun virtualbox
<_CommandeR_> tiyowan_, this error only happens when trying to boot ubuntu from USB, i have full working Ubuntu 9.04 Wubi with my pc
<shadeslayer> hi i can install the USB creator in a KDE live session but i cannot start it
<Kalmi_> _CommandeR_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/350946/comments/15
<pyyter1977> hi
<tiyowan_> _CommandeR_: I know - it's a known bug, check the link Kalmi_ posted
<tiyowan_> !welcome | pyyter1977
<ubottu> pyyter1977: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<pyyter1977> haw can i reinstall vista___
<tiyowan_> shadeslayer: What happens when you try to start it?
<tiyowan_> pyyter1977: Reinstall vista? Try #windows
<shadeslayer> i have to make another bootable USB since the USB im currently using was not written to properly
<_CommandeR_> Kalmi_, tiyowan_  I will try it thanx m8
<pyyter1977> i have vista home premium
<Kalmi_> pyyter1977, ##windows
<ruler> what is the use of sun virtual box
<tiyowan_> pyyter1977: Ask the people in the #windows channel
<MattCampbell> Does anyone know why Ubuntu even uses PulseAudio when ALSA has dmix?
<tiyowan_> ruler: Google for "virtualization"
<lou_> hi,ruler .Virtual box is used to imitate a real OS
<Blinkiz> Hi. I have a package from a PPA I want to install. It has another package under "suggest" that is being installed. What is the command in apt-get to ignore these suggests?
<tiyowan_> MattCampbell: Because PulseAudio is the default. Change it.
<danbhfive> MattCampbell: what is dmix?
<tiyowan_> shadeslayer: Do you have a Windows installation available?
<shadeslayer> tiyowan_: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/201141/
<ruler> lou_: what please tell clearly i am new to ubuntu
<pyyter1977> yes bat on acer 7720 non work alt+f10
<shadeslayer> tiyowan_: i do but since i lost grub when the installer erased the partition
<pyyter1977> non i don=t have a cd
<shadeslayer> i cannot boot it
#ubuntu 2010-06-21
<ChrisNZL> Hi guys, you might be able to save my marriage here.
<suprengr> Beyecixramd:  [and sorry about poor spelling / spacing] - using a temp keyboard - lentmineto a 'friendin need'.
<ChrisNZL> I accidentally deleted a photos folder off the desktop, and it doesnt appear in the trash can. Other smaller files I meant to delete have. Is this because the file size of the photo folder was too large and it was deleted permanently?
<Leemp> Argh, i can't believe they dumped py2.4 and py2.5 in Lucid. Ugh.
<kd5tkc_> \o
<kd5tkc_> need some help
<Guest55761> \quit
<Leemp> ChrisNZL: How did you delete them?
<suprengr> ChrisNZL: did you 'delete' or 'move to deleted items'
<camt> ChrisNZL, You can look at a tool like PhotoRec if you did this very recently.
<ChrisNZL> I highlighted them then hit delete key.
<Leemp> They should be in your trash. You're sure they're not?
<darko3d> the sound on my laptop works fine for about a couple hours before going dead and then i have to restart, whats the problem
<ChrisNZL> Yes, quite sure. It was a distinctive folder with a custom icon, so I havent overlooked it.
<ChrisNZL> I will try photorec camy.
<kd5tkc_> i am trying to make my ubuntu box as my dhcp server but its not really working. Does any one have one so they could help me? I have looked online and read books and no luck
<ChrisNZL> They are backed up, barring a few very amusing photos from a rather inebriated get together which I am loathe to lose.
<mataks> how to start again console-keymaps?  i installed it using apt-get and when it finish it ask for setups and now i try to remove and install to do the setup again it won't run the setup.. help pls.
<purpzey> Can someone help me out, just looking for the simplest way to back up my system to an external harddrive is? i am planning an upgrade and would like to back up.
<bkadoctaj> Man, no matter what I do, I cannot get the default keybindings for screenshots to work in scrotwm.  I tried using the default .scrotwm.conf and also this one here: http://pastebin.com/kv10sKix.  I have read the Arch Wiki page on scrotwm and nothing seems to point me in the right direction...
<inaety> Hello all! I'm having some trouble getting my wireless broadcom card to work correctly on a 64bit install of 10.04.  I installed the restricted drivers which I believe is the same as fwcutter but what happens is that it connects to my router but I lose internet after just a few seconds of browsing.  After that I can't reconnect and the only way to do it is to restart and go through the same stuff again
<p3rror> lot of  questions here :)
<blue_anna> is there a known bug with the latest update of mozilla?
<StaRetji> hi folks, is there a way to install librtmp to ubuntu live with permanent storage?
<bkadoctaj> inaety: nothing showed up in the Hardware Drivers applet?
<blue_anna> the bookmarks tab keeps freezing up on me for a while in firefox
<StaRetji> it requires compiling, which is not possible on live system
<kd5tkc_> i am trying to make my ubuntu box as my dhcp server but its not really working. Does any one have one so they could help me? I have looked online and read books and no luck
<inaety> bkadoctaj: Yes, right away.  And, I installed fwcutter as a restricted driver
<StaRetji> so, if somebody make precompiled package, like librtmp.deb
<StaRetji> will it work?
<bkadoctaj> Hmm, not sure then.  I figured you might have overlooked that.
<purpzey> Can someone help me out, just looking for the simplest way to back up my system to an external harddrive is? i am planning an upgrade and would like to back up.
<inaety> bkadoctaj: Yeah, well, it wouldn't work at all without a restricted driver installed
<darko3d> audio and mic stops working on my dv5 laptop and the only way to get it to work is to restart, how do i fix that
<blue_anna> kd5tkc_, you checked out a guide online for ubuntu? like http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-and-configure-dhcp-server-in-ubuntu-server.html
<suprengr> I had a bout of curiosity recently and installed KDE standard package via synaptic [just out of curiosity] - I ran 1 KDE session and removed it.  No real probs but a heck of an annoyance... firefox and open office now use what looks like a KDE font for menus etc [yuk! and too small]/  Any ideas on where / what to re-set / reinstall?  Nothing I'm doing is working.
<anigma> could I somehow get Thunderbird in the Indicator applet instead of Evolution (which I just removed from the system) ?
<hail86> I don't know if this is the right place to ask, imo it's not a problem with WINE. I have an acer aspire one (native resolution is 1024x600) and I'm trying to play a game with wine (1.1.42), but it's missing a portion of the screen and for some reason the gnome taskbar is still visible even though it's supposed to be full screen, any ideas?
<EuGyN1> hellow
<r007> purpzey http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<gogeta> ;-)
<darko3d> anyhelp is welcomed
<EuGyN1> could someone tell me how do I join a channel in Brazil??
<EuGyN1> could someone tell me how do I join a channel in Brazil??
<powdermilk> so i have a web cam setup to take a picture every minute and i want to take all those photos and composite them on top of each other to make a "heat map" type of image showing where my cat frequents during the day. does anyone know of a program i can use to accomplish that?
<EuGyN1> could someone tell me how do I join a channel in Brazil??
<gogeta> !br
<ubottu> Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<blue_anna> he's gone
<wizard_2010> my cpu sticks at 99 how do i fix this in ubuntu
<blue_anna> uninstall firefox
<gogeta> wizard_2010: trun off effects
<gogeta> blue_anna: funny
<blue_anna> :)
<blue_anna> well I'm having problems with firefox anyway ... but its not that bad, mostly
<wizard_2010> gogeta, it's not effects it youtube likes like flash is doing it how do i fix but still get youtube
<blue_anna> wizard_2010, did you install adobe?
<gogeta> wizard_2010: thats flash its normal
<blue_anna> or swfdec=
<blue_anna> swfdec is bad at flash
<blue_anna> ** bad = slow
<gogeta> blue_anna: so is adobe
<gogeta> lol
<wizard_2010> blue_anna, yes I did
<pflanze> Hello. How do I enable some boot menu in grub? It always seems to directly boot into some entry directly. (Also, is there no man page explaining the grub2 configuration?)
<gogeta> wizard_2010: probbly better off using flash 10
<gogeta> wizard_2010: rather then the oss version
<nUboon2Age> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<wizard_2010> gogeta, so don't worry about it then system runs fine
<purpzey> How do specify tar to create a file to a specific path, is it just tar /path/to/file b/c that doesn't seem to be working. . .
<wizard_2010> it's just my cpu widget it hitting 99 when playing youtube
<gogeta> wizard_2010: gnash tends to be the best oss flash
<blue_anna> wizard_2010, as a workaround, you can try  renice the process at the commandline: sudo renice +10 `pidof firefox-bin`
<pflanze> purpzey: man tar, "tar c path/to/file" writes to stdout
<blue_anna> wizard_2010, then it will just be slow, not your whole system
<wizard_2010> blue_anna, what will that command do
<blue_anna> wizard_2010, nice is an adjustment to the scheduling priority.. higher numbers means less time.
<blue_anna> wizard_2010, actually, since you are increasing it, instead of decreasing it, you don't need sudo
<darko3d> audio and mic stops working on my dv5 laptop and the only way to get it to work is to restart, how do i fix that
<wizard_2010> gogeta, will I uninstall flash and install gnash plugin for firefox
<purpzey> pflanze: How do I get it to create the tar to specified path?
<gogeta> wizard_2010: better to use the offical flash if you can
<hilem> whats the default method ubuntu 10.04 uses for auto-starting daemons?
<gogeta> wizard_2010: unless you not x86
<pflanze> purpzey: man tar, or use shell redirection.
<wizard_2010> gogeta, so just stick with it then
<gogeta> wizard_2010: well it supports the most
<gogeta> wizard_2010: gnash does youtube vut everything else is a tossup
<gogeta> but
<r007> purpzey tar -cvpzf archivename.tar.gz -–exclude=/backup.tar.gz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/sys --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/media --exclude=/dev /  then mv archivename /location
<blue_anna> gogeta, when I use gnash every youtube page says "an error occurred, please try again later"
<arand> blue_anna: Turn off cookies for youtube
<arand> blue_anna: Unfortunately, gnash doesn't play well with a lot of sites, including youtube..
<blue_anna> arand, I'll try it -- which tab do I do that on? I'm having trouble finding it
<blue_anna> oo I had to turn on an option in privacy before it lets me manage cookies :) I'm good
<darko3d> whats the command to reconfigure kde to get the jeyboard to work
<hilem> ok what is the preferred auto-start daemon on ubuntu 10.04
<hilem> ?
<blue_anna> arand, wow it works :)
<Leemp> What would i do to compile python with setup tools?
<blue_anna> arand, wish I could both log in and watch videos, but its better than nothing
<arand> blue_anna: Well, here's to hoping one won't need flash for youtube afore long..
<westz> got a problem with my wireless card drivers on a dell latitude D610 with a 1470 mini PCI card
<kmp> finally making the leap after years of telling everyone else they should ;) wiping out xp and installing 10.04
<westz> im using ntdisgtk and got the driver out of my windows partition, gave it its own folder in my home
<Eighteens> i tried installing ubuntu 9.01 on a box i had laying around, well it didnt go right away, and i put the project on hold, here recently i went back and got the install to complete, but now i dont remember what user name or password i used when setting it up
<westz> kmp, i reccommend keeping a partition with XP
<mataks> how to start again console-keymaps?  i installed it using apt-get and when it finish it ask for setups and now i try to remove and install to do the setup again it won't run the setup.. help pls.
<allu2> Bonne nuit tout le monde
<Typos_King> !fr | allu2
<ubottu> allu2: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<prince_jammys> mataks: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-keymaps
<westz> holy shit whats with the french?
<kmp> westz heh yeah well repartitioning failed so after an hour or so of anxt i decided to go for it
<cgadget> @ find feynman
<wildbat> Eighteens, drop to recovery mode from boot menu ~
<kmp> prolly shoulda used wubi lol
<Azalis> Is there a way to use the EFI on an Intel macintosh computer to boot osx and ubuntu?
<shawncm217> How often is the chromium-browser package updated?
<westz> kmp, i just mean get an XP cd and keep it around. can come in handy to check if your having hardware problems or a driver problem
<allu2> Typos_King, sorry,  i just used "/ALLCHAN SAY " on xchat but tough it was going to say on all channels of the active server
<mataks> prince_jammys, thank you so much :)
<Eighteens> Thanx You wildbat, i'll give that a try :)
<allu2> instead of all channels on all servers :P
<allu2> well good night all ;)
<kmp> westz oh yeah i has all that... this is just the first time i'll has zero windows machines in the house...  i
<kmp> m kinda excited
<mataks> prince_jammys, now my question is how to save changes in console-keymaps. cause everytime i reboot it would go back to default settings.
<westz> kmp, i was too. im dual booting now, but i pick lucid over XP by defailt
<westz> kmp, i cant wait to get myself a router and set up a LAN
<Azalis> would i need to use elilo with an Intel Mac for dual booting?
<kmp> westz heh i need too get a new wifi router so i can has my android phone be a remote kb and mouse
<kmp> westz install complete woo hoo reboost times
<stathis> Hello! is there a way to rename the filesystem on my desktop? when i right click on the icon the rename option cannot be selected
<wizard_2010> i get this error in wine The file '/home/wizard/Downloads/DM-HSS-1.47-install-webroot-239-conduit2.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<wildbat> stathis, use gparted or disk utility ~ it is called label btw
<Typos_King> stathis:   rename a file system?   what does that mean?
<wildbat> wizard_2010, chmod +x <file>
<Guest9796> I can't get flash files off of a cd/dvd to play the video, only hear the sound. Tried Swiff deck and movie player
<wizard_2010> wildbat, even know its a windows exe file and need to use wine to install
<Guest9796> The odd thing is that I can get flash videos online to play without problems
<Guest9796> Any ideas?
<rcmaehl> I need help, I want to install ubuntu server on a HDD 4GB in size, 256MB RAM, and 233MHz processor (AT FormFactor). Can anyone point me to the current ubuntu version?
<r007> apt-get
<wildbat> wizard_2010, you need to set the execution bit for wine to run a exe
<linxeh> rcmaehl: you might want to consider a xubuntu, or another distribution altogether on that hardware
<wizard_2010> wildbat, cheers
<rcmaehl> linxeh, link?
<r007> linxeh not for server no gui so no difference
<linxeh> r007: oh my bad, I missed the server. sorry
<linxeh> rcmaehl: ignore me. install ubuntu server.
<rcmaehl> I tried
<kmp> yay it werked
<Guest9796> I've installed the flash players (or so I believe) to the extent that videos online work. But I can't get it to play from a cd. Any ideas?
<wildbat> wizard_2010, .exe mean nothing to linux ~ the execution bit do that job~
<Guest9796> The audio does work.
<wizard_2010> wildbat, cheers that worked learned something new again love this shit lol
<rcmaehl> I got "Killed" repeatly on the screen and I didn't do anything
<r007> rcmaehl latest version is 10,04 http://www.ubuntu.com/server/get-ubuntu/download
<rcmaehl> That's the one I tried
<alex_mayorga> trying to find the bluetooth MAC address of a cell phone that was robbed :-( where can I find it?
<r007> rcmaehl and what was the error installing?
<linxeh> rcmaehl: did the installer do that, or the installation once you rebooted ?
<rcmaehl> KILLED
<rcmaehl> Error ^
<QKeen> I've just installed Lucid Lynx, apt-got restricted-extras and codecs totem requested, upgraded the system and finally lost sound in totem,vlc,flash,mplayer -- everywhere except ubuntu itself and dosbox maybe. --resinstll didn't helped. Could you guide me?
<Guest9796> I'm trying to play the video on a 'swf' file from a cd. The audio works, but the video does not. I am running Karmic Koala and have the restricted extras. Need the videos for school. Any ideas on how to view them?
<r007> rcmaehl what process is being killed?
<Typos_King> Guest9796:   what's playing it? what player? maybe your player doesn't have codecs for it, and no, usually standalone players do not use the flash plugin your browsers uses
<rcmaehl> I don't know. It was like this: Killed (new line and tab) Killed (new line and tab) Killed (new line and tab) repeatly
<Guest9796> I've tried playing it with swfdec and with 'Movie player'
<Guest9796> Beyond that, I'm quite new to this.
<kmp> westz well its done no more windows
<Typos_King> Guest9796:   well.... I use Xine-UI and does .flv files just fine
<Typos_King> Guest9796:   it has codecs for it, by default install, so
<Guest9796> Alright, I'll try that then. Where can I get that?
<Typos_King> Guest9796:  repository
<cdsmithus> I'm trying to set up pdanet and ubuntu.  Got the devices paired, and edited /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf, but I can't find anything that's very clear on the next step.
<Guest9796> Ok, Thanks!
<linxeh> rcmaehl: and was that the installer, or the system after installation ?
<Guest9796> Says it can't find it when I apt-get it?
<rcmaehl> the installer
<r007> rcmaehl are you installing a gui or just cli
<Guest9796> I may have misunderstood what you said, Typos_King
<Typos_King> Guest9796:   xine-ui; all lowercase
<rcmaehl> r007, ?
<Guest9796> My mistake.
<Typos_King> otherwise Guest9796
<Typos_King> !codecs | Guest9796
<ubottu> Guest9796: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shoopdawoop> Guest9796: if you have the flash plugin installed, just open the .swf file with your browser (right click - open with other application)
<pisomojado> hello all, I just recently installed ubuntu, and I noticed that for some reason, I do not have the ability to put my machine in standby mode. Does anyone have an idea on how to enable it?
<jj3666> after lucid installation, if i change password will the home folder encrypt key change too?
<r007> rcmaehl I havent installed the 10.04 server whats the install like is it graphical or text based?
<jj3666> or is there a way to keep password and just chg encrypt key?
<rcmaehl> text
<r007> rcmaehl what parts it crash at?
<jj3666> pisomojado: depends on hardware support, sometimes a kernel module needs adding sometimes it just will not work,
<Guest9796> I tried running it in Firefox as you suggested, and it showed the first frame, and the volume, but actually didn't play the rest of the video!
<rcmaehl> loading optional features or something, around 25%
<shoopdawoop> jj3666: I am not sure if changing the password will also automaticall re-wrap the passphrase for you encrypted home folder (I think it will, but not sure. maybe google it)
<shoopdawoop> jj3666: however you can do it manually
<jj3666> thx, shoopdawoop
<shoopdawoop> jj3666: man ecryptfs-rewrap-passphrase
<pisomojado> jj3666: so what does that mean for me? do I just have to deal with not being able to use it?
<r007> rcmaehl download the 10.04 minimal iso and install LAMP, postfix ftp etc via apt
<rcmaehl> k
<rcmaehl> thx
<jj3666> pisomojado: i usually google linux + motherboard model for peeps who have ventured ahead of me, what mb model you have i can see if i can find something for you
<LeChacal> hello I have screwed up my grub and I need to know the full kernel version of 10.04 can someone tell me what it is or just run uname -a and copy and past for me? thank you
<cdsmithus> Let me try an easier question... is there a way to get a dial-up connection configured and appearing as an option on the gnome applet for choosing a network connection?  Using Lucid, if it matters
<p3rrpr> hello still have some troubles with sound
<p3rrpr> can you help
<pisomojado> jj3666: it's called an asrock K10N780SLIX3-WiFi. Thanks for helping with the search.
<shoopdawoop> Guest9796: dunno then. maybe there is a way to extract to video from the .swf? http://www.google.ch/#hl=en&q=extract+flv+from+swf
<r007> LeChacal https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows applies even if you dont dual boot
<Flomaster> thune3: for president
<westz> anyone got a way to send SMS in lucid? im looking for a package hopefully that links with my hotmail
<LeChacal> r007: i need the kernel version because I had a custom grub file and upgraded to 10.04 and it didnt up
<p3rrpr> westz, what you wana do
<p3rrpr> westz, do you have a modem GSM
<Guest9796> I still can't get this video to play, can anyone help?
<LeChacal> grade the grub file so now i have a grub file full of 9.10 kernels that dont work so i can't boot
<p3rrpr> westz, or maybe a GSM mobile with a data cable you can
<r007> 2.6.32-22-generic
<n0wje> anyone have a qwest M1000 DSL modem, and can you connect with fire fox to setup screen.
<LeChacal> r007: thank you I am just going to edit the grub file once from the grub menu and then fix the file once i get boot in
<Guest9796> Can't get a swf file to play video from a dvd. Have tried xine, movie player, mplayer, gnash and swfdek
<Guest9796> Any ideas?
<Typos_King> n0wje:  what for?
<accovrig> is libpam-runtime a ubuntu thing (or just debian)?
<Guest9796> Oh, also tried it through firefox
<shoopdawoop> Guest9796: which flashplayer plugin from all the ones you just mentioned did you have installed when you tried opening it with firefox?
<shoopdawoop> Guest9796: make sure you have the adobe flashplugin installed and try again in the browser
<jj3666> pisomojado: the two sites found say it is not supported.  i have had luck by just limiting options, ie do not spin down harddisks, or maybe try hibernate instead? sorry wasnt better news
<Guest9796> Thought I did, will check and try again.
<n0wje> I can connect to setup screen on windows machine, but it won't let me with Linux. and it is pissing me off... Sorry..
<n0wje> To Change setting ..
<pisomojado> jj3666: that's ok, I couldn't find any good news either. Thanks for the help though
<daftykins> n0wje: is it telling you to use a supported browser?
<Typos_King> hehe
<DJ_HaMsTa> why is ubuntu so awesome?
<jj3666> n0wje: could be looking for browser client id... try one of the addons to spoof it?
<accovrig> is libpam-runtime an ubuntu thing, or just debian, and isn't ubuntu based on debian?
<DJ_HaMsTa> ubunt uis based on debian
<Guest9796> Well, it plays in firefox! Thank you so much for the help! I do not have the controls I would like (Fast forward, pause etc.) But the important thing is that it plays. Thanks again!
<westz> p3rrpr, i just want to be able to send messages as IM's to other's phones
<shoopdawoop> glad it worked Guest9796
<n0wje> I tried to use user agent plugin in Firefox nogo, The screen come up asking for username and password but that's it.
<r007> accovrig libpam-runtime is in Debian to
<p3rrpr> westz, do you have any provider free sms service
<accovrig> r007, cuz I apt-get updated a debian system and got a security leak in libpam-runtime - it recommended a clean os reinstall!
<Typos_King> n0wje:    in the browser, just try going to -> http://192.168.0.1
<n0wje> and yes I know my name and password.
<n0wje> Yes I have
<accovrig> r007, do i need to do this with my ubuntu too?
<p3rrpr> westz, if yes you can dev a robot that do the job, for you
<p3rrpr> westz, else try to buy a mobile supported by some tools like gnokii
<Typos_King> n0wje:    which is what the win32 browser probably has mapped
<r007> accovrig yeah its needed to login
<westz> huh? i use MSN Hotmail if thats what you mean. when im on MSN IM on XP i can sms
<wizard_2010> can someone help with root add problem
<accovrig> r007, when I apt-get upgraded my debain, it said my sys security was compromized, is it?
<n0wje> It just hangs there waiting for 192.168.0.1
<Typos_King> ...
<r007> accovrig probably an outdated version
<wizard_2010> error route add -net 0.0.0.0 dev ppp0
<wizard_2010> SIOCADDRT: No such device
<wizard_2010> root@wizard-laptop:/home/wizard#
<n0wje> On my Wife windows machine it works, both with IE8 and Chrome.
<wizard_2010> i am using wireless card
<accovrig> r007, so is my system not compromized since I just upgraded?
<Typos_King> n0wje:    check in your console with -> ifconfig;   to see how many network interfaces are there and what ip
<r007> accovrig have you checked for updates since?
<Sm3gal> hey
<Typos_King> n0wje:   one of those will be the modem, and that's the ip you'd need for the browser
<accovrig> no, I just did that
<Sm3gal> my wireless is not working
<wizard_2010> can someone help with a root add problem
<Sm3gal> but my winblows comp's wireless is working fine
<Davin> Hoping for some help setting up a new HP laptop to dualboot Windows 7/Ubuntu. Hitting a problem as Windows 7 and associated files is already set up so that it's taking 4 partitions. I tried adding a new partition through Windows 7, but Ubuntu install can't see it exists and groups it with one of the system partitions, and in GParted I can reduce the size of my main partition, but I can't find any way to add new partitions since I can't
<Davin> Sorry on the text wall for that
<Sm3gal> so it must be ether hardware of ubuntu's falt
<wizard_2010> anyone lol
 * Sm3gal gets flare
<r007> Davin create a logical partition and install Ubuntu there
<linxeh> Sm3gal: or it might be your wireless cards manufacturers fault for not creating linux drivers (though if that is the case you mgiht get them working with NDISwrapper or something)
<accovrig> r007, can I tell if my box got compromized before i upgraded?
<Sm3gal> it has been working b3
<Sm3gal> b4
<Sm3gal> its not like its a new card
<Davin> My issue is I can't figure out how to install a logical partition, as it seems I need an extended partition first. Is there a way to directly convert a primary partition into an extended partition so that I can create logical partitions?
<r007> accocvrig you could check for rootkits
<feekill> can someone plox tell me what file screen resolutions settings are stored in, under xubuntu 10.04
<wizard_2010> can someone help with a route add issue please
<linxeh> telepathy is an amazing ability I hear
<accovrig> r007, sticky 'c' lol
<Sm3gal> linxeh type /join ubuntu-offtopic
<r007> accovrig lol
<linxeh> Sm3gal: ?
<wizard_2010> can someone help with a route add issue please
<Sm3gal> never mind
<Sm3gal> lol
<wizard_2010> SIOCADDRT: No such device
<Sm3gal> but do wireless cards get "worn out"
<feekill> ls
<Loshki> wizard_2010: what did you type, exactly....?
<feekill> doh
<r007> Davin you need create a new extended parttion and then create a logical in it
<wizard_2010> Loshki, route add -net 0.0.0.0 dev ppp0
<wizard_2010> SIOCADDRT: No such device
<feekill> can someone plox tell me what file screen resolutions settings are stored in, under xubuntu 10.04
<r007> Davin you cant convert it
<Davin> Which leaves me stuck in the spot that the factory install of Windows 7 already has 4 partitions.
<Bam_Bam> How can I make the ssh daemon listen on more than one port?
<Loshki> wizard_2010: what does sudo ifconfig ppp0 say?
<r007> Davin resize one of them
<wizard_2010> Loshki, ppp0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<Loshki> Bam_Bam: I don't think it's possible, unless you run multiple instances of sshd and use -p ?
<gsl_21160> Hello all -> Having an issue with Lucid not resuming after suspend on an HP Probook.  It worked in 9.10
<r007> Davin free up some space on the drive and delete the partition and then create an extended
<Loshki> wizard_2010: well that's (part of your) problem: you have no ppp0 device. It's a dialup setup?
<Zylum> I'm using 10.04 lts on my laptop and I can't seem to get the the sound to work
<Davin> r007, Won't I then lose the system files already on there when I do so? It's using all 4 partitions for one purpose or another, though not 100% what's doing what
<wizard_2010> Loshki, this is what i was looking to do check link out been at this all day :( http://markusthielmann.com/blog/hotspot_shield_ubuntu
<hot_wheelz> hi anyone tested the Lenovo mini wireless keyboard N5901?
<r007> Davin just resize the win 7 partition
<Bam_Bam> Loshki, thanks. I'm running it on 443 right now to circumvent a school firewall but I didn't know if it was possible to run it on another one as well. I guess it doesn't make much difference anyways I've already graduated
<Loshki> Bam_Bam: I take it back. The sshd man page says multiple ListenAddress options are permitted in the config file....
<r007> Davin there is a small risk of data loss while resizing though so backup beforehand
<J11> is cpu frequency scaling the same as stepping? and is it disableable without being root?
<blankthemuffin> Wondering how I'm supposed to configure binds for an xbox 360 controller in 10.04. Kernel seems to pick up the device fine but I have no idea what software there is to control it
<Davin> It's a factory install still, and I've got the recovery disks, so I can (and have already once this weekend) start over from scratch if need be. I've been able to shrink down the Windows 7 partition, but I can't find a way to then put the unallocated space into a new partition, since HP's factory install sets up 4 partitions and puts stuff in all of them
<Loshki> wizard_2010: step 5 should create a ppp0 device. Were there any error messages?
<feekill> any one know what file screen resolutions settings are stored in, in xubuntu 10.04
<heg> Davin: are the 4 partitions all primary
<Tao> I'm having trouble with WINE. It works fine, but when I get out of it, my screen is screwed up, like it was magnified. Everything is bigger, and I can't find anyway to reset it
<Bam_Bam> Loshki, oh.. I'm sorry I didn't even think to check man
<wizard_2010> Loshki, root@wizard-laptop:/home/wizard# sudo /etc/init.d/xl2tpd start
<wizard_2010> Starting xl2tpd: root@wizard-laptop:/home/wizard#
<r007> Davin from my experience it does not take the size into consideration just the filesystem so should leave ext* alone
<FoolishOwl> I'm trying to set up my box as a nameserver for my LAN. I'm having trouble with getting the domain automatically searched: "dnsdomainname" returns "bar," "dig foo.bar" gets the right results, but "dig foo" gets NXDOMAIN.
<wizard_2010> Loshki, but i dont see anything happening
<Davin> to the best I can tell, yes, they seem to be. When I try to create a new partition with my unallocated space, it gives me a message that the computer already has 4 primary partitions
<pflanze> I'm always getting "EXT3-fs:... couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features" from my self-compiled kernel; what am I missing? I've compiled ext4 into the kernel (directly, not as a module), including all optional ext4 features.
<blankthemuffin> Your resolution has been changed Tao, System->Preferences->Monitors will let you change it back to the native resolution
<Loshki> wizard_2010: run sudo ifconfig -a and see what devices it lists. You're looking for a ppp device of some kind...
<Tao> blankthemuffin: Thanks
<r007> Davin use gparted instead
<pflanze> Why is it even saying EXT3-fs? Does it not even attempt to try the ext4 driver on the fs?
<Davin> Using GParted right now
<Euthanatos> What would be the easiest way to DL all updates for ubuntu from release to now so I can update a computer that isn't connected ot the internet?
<wizard_2010> Loshki, dont have that only lo wlan eth0
<shoopdawoop> Davin: whats the output of 'sudo fdisk -lu'
<Loshki> FoolishOwl: I thought the domain name default gets set in /etc/resolv.conf by using a 'search' line e.g. in mine I have 'search hsd1.ca.comcast.net.'
<optimus55> Just had an upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 fail due to some errors. It asked my to report the error/log. Where can I do that to help out?
<HermanDE_> Euthanatos, You would need the list of packages on the destination machine..  Then download just the need packages....
<HermanDE_> Euthanatos, A different idea is to use jigdo...  With the package list from the machine.....
<Loshki> wizard_2010: I don't think the l2tp config worked. Are there log messages somewhere in /var/log ?
<r007> optimus55 whats in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ ?
<FoolishOwl> Loshki, it could have that, but mine doesn't. I've been trying to work out how resolv.conf is generated -- it's a complicated series of scripts. But, I think ultimately it gets the domain name from /etc/hosts, where I've set it, and the command "dnsdomainname" returns the right domain name.
<rahul_> guys when i try to install dhcp3-common and the nfs-common
<rahul_> it gives me an error Could not perform immediate configuration on 'libselinux1'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details
<Type-O> is there a way to convert a drive from ntfs to ext2/3/4 without data loss?
<FoolishOwl> As I understand, for unqualified hostnames, it should try appending the domain name for the host I'm on.
<HermanDE_> Type-O, copy to a different filesystem first...  Then copy back....
<HermanDE_> Type-O, Or backup the system.....
 * Type-O nods
<rahul_> guys when i try to install dhcp3-common and the nfs-common   it gives me an error   Could not perform immediate configuration on 'libselinux1'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. can anyone tell me what's wrong with it??
<HermanDE_> Type-O, My perfered method is to buy a new Hard Drive....  Copy all of the data to the new drive....  Call it good...  Tell the client that the old drive was infected with the NTFS virus.....
<wizard_2010> Loshki, no file name in /var/log of l2tp
<Type-O> HermanDE, amen
<ubuntu_> hey just ditched windows and did a xubuntu only install.. only problem is i tried to change the screen res, and now i have a blank screen when i boot up...  so what do i do?
<johnnnyy> hello everyone
<Euthanatos> HermanDE, it is expected to be a fresh install (as I haven't done so yet) so i would need all packages
<Davin> I can type up the numbers, but slightly excerpted....Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB____ /dev/sda1    start 63, end 2047 blocks 992+ _____ /dev/sda2   start 2048, end 409599, blocks 203776 _____ /dev/sda3 start 409600, end 949882879, blocks 474736640 _____ /dev/sda4  start 949882880, end 976771119, blocks 13444120
<Euthanatos> I would have thought there would be a very simple way of doing this by now
<Type-O> HermanDE, thanks for the advise, I'll stick it all on the 500gb usb 2 drive
<Davin> sda2 is marked as the boot, sda3 is the bulk of the space, and I currently have shrinking as a pending operation in GParted
<HermanDE_> Euthanatos, Just use Jigdo.....  Create an ISO with all updates....
<johnnnyy> can someone help me remove the ubuntu launchpad thing that comes when you first install it ?
<Euthanatos> okay thanks i will look at that HermanDE
<Loshki> FoolishOwl: my resolv.conf was generated by NetworkManager, which is notoriously buggy...
<HermanDE_> Euthanatos, No Probs...
<johnnnyy> can someone help me remove the ubuntu launchpad thing that comes when you first install it(the one that has the list of things favorites/files&folders/accessories/ games/ graphics/ ets ) ?
<rahul_>  guys when i try to install dhcp3-common and the nfs-common   it gives me an error   Could not perform immediate configuration on 'libselinux1'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. can anyone tell me what's wrong with it??
<r007> Davin how many drives does win 7 show is it partioned into a c and d?
<FoolishOwl> I'm bypassing NetworkManager by configuring /etc/network/interfaces. At least NetworkManager is automatically disabled when interfaces is configured in this release. But, my /etc/resolv.conf wasn't changed in either case.
<Smntha256> is any1 available to help me config Polipo?  nothing fancy, just want it to work with TOR, tried the config @ torproject w/ no luck.
<Loshki> wizard_2010: it might just log to syslog. See if there's anything in there....
<johnnnyy>  can someone help me remove the ubuntu launchpad thing that comes when you first install it(the one that has the list of things favorites/files&folders/accessories/ games/ graphics/ ets ) ?
<Loshki> FoolishOwl: try adding a search line. You can always take it out again...
<HermanDE_> johnnnyy, Did you do a netbook install?
<Davin> I'd need to restart into it to double check, but I believe all it's showing me is C: and D:, C: being the main stuff, and D: being the rescue stuff. Dont' think it's showing what'd correspond to sda1 or sda2 through windows
<wizard_2010> Loshki, nothing in sys.log either
<FoolishOwl> Huh. I'd forgotten -- /etc/resolv.conf is a symlink.
<johnnnyy> ya herman
<Loshki> FoolishOwl: to what?
<olskolirc> any such things as skins for "openoffice.org"?
<r007> sda1 and sda2 should be the recovery sda3 will be c and sda4 will be a data partition
<johnnnyy> i have tried to google everywhere but ended up removing the panel which i want to keep lol
<wizard_2010> Loshki, do you no of a easier way to get hulu in the uk running 10.04
<FoolishOwl> It's a symlink to /etc/resolvconf/run/resolv.conf
<Loshki> wizard_2010: sorry, you've exhausted everything I know about l2tp. You can ask here every 15 minutes until someone smarter than me comes along...
<FoolishOwl> I think that has to do with installing bind9 and the resolvconf package
<Davin> well, not showing up on fdisk, but does show up on GParted is that sda4 is labeled as HP_TOOLS
<wildbat> !who, Davin
<wildbat> !who | Davin
<wizard_2010> Loshki, you have been a great help you ever get hulu to work in the uk
<ubottu> Davin: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<HermanDE_> Ok....  do you have "netbook-launcher" installed?   Just uninstall it....  I don't have much experience with the NETBOOk Distro...  So, this may remove things you may want to keep....
<iflema> johnnnyy if its ubuntu netbook just logout and switch to gnome at the login screen
<Loshki> FoolishOwl: You've nothing to lose by editing in anyway, but that's up to you....
<Davin> ubottu: sorry; can do hereout
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<r007> Davin scratch what I said then whats the labels for the partitions
<Loshki> wizard_2010: sorry, I'm in the US and never used hulu :-(
<r007> Foolish0wl whats your hostname?
<Davin> roo7 sda1 is labeled SYSTEM, sda2 has no label but is flagged as boot, sda3 is, apparently, labeled RECOVERY in GParted but is the bulk of the drive space, and sda4 is labeled HP_TOOLS
<johnnnyy> @hermanDE i ll try deleting it @iflema i just did it and it worked perfectly! thank you so much i would have never thought of that looked through every setting!
<xXEMO111Xx> list
<Loshki> Davin: well that sounds about right. Is there any unallocated space? If not, which partition is largest?
<FoolishOwl> r007, it's "brian-desktop", and the fqdn is "brian-desktop.civ". (Since it's an rfc1918 address, I can just make up my own TLD).
<Smntha256> is any1 available to help me config Polipo?  nothing fancy, just want it to work with TOR, tried the config @ torproject w/ no luck.
<Davin> sda3 is the largest partition, at around 450 GB, and right now I have as pending shrinking it from that size down to break off 100 GB as unallocated
<Davin> roo7, I can set that up as pending to shrink, but then GParted won't let me make a new partition when I try that because of the whole... 4 primary partitions already thing
<ownsyouall> When ever i try to run glxgears it dosen't run and pops up in terminal saying segmentation fault? any ideas why this happing?
<shoopdawoop> Davin: the problem is, once you change the partitioning of your drive, your win7 might not find the 'recovery' and the 'hp_tools' anymore aftwerwards
<queso> Why does ctrl-alt-del not kill X anymore?  And why, when I hit ctrl-alt-del, does it not even give me the *option* to kill X?
<ownsyouall> they turned it off
<shoopdawoop> Davin: as in the tools using those partitions might not find it anymore
<ownsyouall> you can enable it again in keyboard settings queso
<queso> Why does the stupid "indicator" app keep hogging 100% of my CPU?  Why when I kill it does my ability to LOG OUT disappear?
<queso> Some bad decisions have been made with Ubuntu and it's pissing me off.
<Davin> shoopdawoop Depending on how deep that goes, might be something I'd risk, as I do have the disks from HP to do a factory install, as well as recovery it that way. Though the last time I tried this, I messed up something with sda4 and lost the ability to boot Windows at all, which does concern me
<Smntha256> does any1 know where I can go to get help configng polipo?
<queso> The keyboard shortcut for ctrl-alt-del says "Log out."  In fact, it doesn't give me the option to log out, it gives me the option to reboot.
<ownsyouall> does any1 know why i get a segmentation fault in running glxgears?
<queso> So how do I get the "kill X" option back in my keyboard shortcuts?  It's not even there.
<Loshki> Smntha256: I used this http://www.torproject.org/docs/tor-doc-unix.html.en. It worked, but I think I used privoxy instead. It was a while ago...
<ownsyouall> go > system > prefences > keyboard >layout tab > options > keysequence to kill x server
<wizard_2010> please help with Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: ia32-libs|lib32stdc++5
<wizard_2010> how do I install this
<Loshki> !dontzap | queso
<ubottu> queso: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<queso> ownsyouall, Loshki: thank you
<r007> Davin image the partitions using partimage then delete the hptools part
<Smntha256> Loshki: I'll check it out, thx. If it doesn't work Ill use privoxy...then be back asking why privoxy isnt working! :)
<ownsyouall> wizard try removing the | between them
<Loshki> Smntha256: :-)
<shoopdawoop> Davin: looks like you can remove the recovery partition without breaking your win7 install http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&docname=c00608578#N2208
<wizard_2010> please help with Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: ia32-libs|lib32stdc++5
<FullFlannelJacke> OK, I just did an update (libpoppler and libgnomekdb4) and now compiz has stopped working.  Compositing is broken.
<Loshki> Davin: depending on how lucky you feel, I would delete sda4, shrink sda3, then recreated sda4 as 'extended' and install ubuntu to it. You may also need to add a swap partition...
<wizard_2010> please help with Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: ia32-libs|lib32stdc++5
<Loshki> wizard_2010: where did that message come from?
<Fosco999> test
<wizard_2010> Loshki, A app called sopcast-player
<Davin> r007, partimage seems to only work on certain file formats, at least according to GParted, HP_TOOLS is listed as an unknown file system
<r007> Davin ahh so its not ntfs sounds like HP's suck
<Davin> shoopdawoop I do like the sound of that... esp as in theory if one OS breaks, I'll have one working to get stuff off still, I think, and I've got the recovery disks to do a full reinstall if I have to
<duffydack> dd if/dev/zero
<Davin> r007, I've firmly come to that conclusion about HP at the moment as well, since they're being annoying about this
<Loshki> wizard_2010: installed from repos, or source?
<shoopdawoop> Davin: I have a hp laptop that came with all this recovery hp_tools and whatnot bullshit. decided I wont bother with it and did a complete reinstall with my own paritioning
<duffydack> dd if=/dev/zero
<Loshki> duffydack: careful with that command, you can wreak havoc if you get it wrong...
<duffydack> Loshki, no output..so its ok
<wizard_2010> Loshki, from a website i donwloaded the file then tried to run it got the error
<Davin> Loshki I think I may well go the test of luck and just hope I don't kill the laptop too badly later. May just have to be extra careful on keeping it backed up
<FoolishOwl> Loshki, I think what I should do is add a "dns-search foo.bar" line to the static configuration in /etc/network/interfaces and see if that does it.
<Loshki> FoolishOwl: dns-search is not documented in my version of the os (8.04)....
<greezmunkey> FoolishOwl: try dns-nameservers {ip address} instead ;)
<FoolishOwl> Loshki, nor in the man page for 10.04, but I've seen it mentioned elsewhere. Documentation sometimes lags.
<FoolishOwl> greezmunkey, the nameservers are fine.
<Loshki> wizard_2010: it sounds like it's meant for a 32 bit os, and you are running a 64 bit os. Is that right?
<greezmunkey> FoolishOwl: in /interfaces that is...
<wizard_2010> Loshki, 64 bit is right
<shoopdawoop> Davin: found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1400095
<Loshki> FoolishOwl: lags across two lts releases? That's hard to believe...
<wizard_2010> Loshki, when i do it for 64bit i get error rror: Dependency is not satisfiable: libstdc++5
<queso> My indicator-applet was constantly using 100% cpu, so I killed it, and reboot.  Now it's gone off my panel.  How do I get it back?  My volume control is gone now.
<Loshki> wizard_2010: does 'apt-cache search libstdc' find anything that looks useful?
<shoopdawoop> Davin: bottom line of that forum thread is: delete the hp_tools partition and restore it later
<|ns|nR8> queso, rihgt click on task bar, add
<shoopdawoop> so dont delete the recovery partition :)
<linux_is_my_hero> hi im a young aspiring musician...what is the best way to generate noises of actual insturments without spending 2000 on protools?
<queso> |ns|nR8: thx
<IdleOne> linux_is_my_hero: you might want to ask in #ubuntustudio
<Davin> shoopdawoop That looks like exactly the thing I've been searching for, thanks
<wizard_2010> Loshki, check this http://paste.ubuntu.com/452713/
<Loshki> !ubuntustudio | linux_is_my_hero check this out
<ubottu> linux_is_my_hero check this out: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<Loshki> wizard_2010: looks like the package is built for an older version. You could try installing libstdc++6 instead, but you might have to plant links to make it look like libstdc++5
<white_magic> is there a utility that would allow me to scan documents (in the regular scanner AND in the automatic document feeder) and then specify which directory to save it to, what format to save it in, all that
<wizard_2010> Loshki, would nt
<Loshki> white_magic: gscan2pdf might do it for you, or vuescan, but in general, the linux scan stuff isn't as good as the windows stuff, sorry....
<wizard_2010> Loshki, would not have a clue how to mate going to hit bed lol 2.14 wit work tomorrow have to give up to tomorrow lol thanks alot
<HermanDE_> white_magic, Take a look at Sane....
<linux_is_my_hero> thanks guys :-)
<white_magic> k
<Loshki> wizard_2010: ok, good luck...
<wizard_2010> Loshki, thanks
<Azh> hi guys, is there any way to restart the wireless connection in ubuntu trough ssh command?
<white_magic> Loshki: funny thing, I couldnt find anything like i wanted on Windows, so I started looking for Linux equivalents so I could maybe see if any such project was ported to windows
<Loshki> white_magic: :-). HermanDE is right, take a look at sane/xsane....
<white_magic> do you know which app in windows let you do things like pass a commandline argument that would specify which directory to save all documents that WILL BE SCANNED
<white_magic> but yea i'll look at that one
<r007> Azh /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Loshki> white_magic: for windows help, ask in #windows....
<white_magic> yea i did, some time ago
<chemaher76> some application similar  like cheese in kde?
<white_magic> didn't receive much help
<Azh> roo7 do I just input that into the terminal, or is it a file i have to edit
<Azh> sorry i'm a newbie
<r007> Azh into the terminal
<Azh> okay i'll try it
<Azh> sudo first, right?
<Loshki> Azh: r007: don't forget the sudo first
<HermanDE_> white_magic, Do you use Ubuntu....  If you did you would find that sane works very well...
<Azh> thanks
<r007> Azh no ssh would usually be logged on as root
<r007> Loshki ssh
<Davin> thanks for the help, now it looks like I've got to dart out and buy a USB drive that'll handle the task, but hopefully I'll be dual booting by the end of the night if this works
<HermanDE_> white_magic, command line scaning in windows is almost forbidden.....
<Loshki> r007: I don't *allow* root logins via ssh, actually...
<HermanDE_> white_magic, Take a look at creating a VB script..
<white_magic> hmmmm
<white_magic> good idea
<r007> Loshiki I use ssh with servers
<white_magic> great idea, in fact
<Azh> weird, i the network connection didn't restart cause I didn't log off irc
<Azh> i want to restart the wireless network connection
<HermanDE_> Azh, Or it restarted faster than you thought....
<Azh> but without getting disconnected from irc?
<Loshki> r007: me too, but I don't allow root logins, I force them to login as a user with an ssh key and then sudo....
<r007> Azh you might have to sudo on a desktop
<Azh> so it's not possible from ssh?
<Azh> argh, i have to connect my montitor to my ubuntu box everytime
<r007> Loshki apart from the username you think it makes much more difference to security?
<Loshki> Azh: you might be able to do sudo ifconfig down wlan0; sudo ifconfig ip wlan0 (or something like that) to bounce only the wireless interface
<shoopdawoop> Davin|SupplyGet: still there?
<Loshki> r007: to be honest, not really. The biggest difference has been moving sshd to a non-standard port. Pretty much cut down probes to zero...
<shoopdawoop> Davin|SupplyGet: I might be mistaken, but if your notebook has a cd-drive you won't need an usb stick?
<Loshki> Azh: sudo ifconfig up wlan0  <--- oops. Up, not Ip
<Azh> thanks loshki, I'll try that too
<Davin|SupplyGet> shoopdawoop The instructions seem to require taking stuff off there... would it work just moving it to my main HD for now?
<shoopdawoop> Davin|SupplyGet: the ubs is only to boot from, because that specific model doenst have a cd drive
<Azh> strange when I do sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart it only restarts my firestarter firewall and not the network connection itself
<fonzi> hello
<shoopdawoop> you can store the hp_tools partition on one of the other partitions (boot from live cd, mount those partitions, store hp_tools somewhere else)
<Davin|SupplyGet> Shoopdawoop Ahhh.... in which case, I'll go grab my Ubuntu disk and do it that way, then, thanks
<shoopdawoop> good luck
<clao> hey, i have xubuntu, and the panels are not showing up and the panel configuration contion does not work
<Dr_Willis> Its getting wheres its easier to just buy a 2nd hard drive for a new laptop  and put linux on that. and keep the oriignal HD with all the 'recovery' junk, somewhere safe..
<Loshki> Dr_Willis: couldn't agree more....
<Dr_Willis> Last laptop i had they wanted like $20 for actual recovery 'disks' - for $20 more   I got a HD that was 2x the size of the original..
<clao> hey, i have xubuntu, and the panels are not showing up and the panel configuration option doesnt work, which log do i have to open to see what happened?
<Dr_Willis> clao:  you did check in #xubuntu ?
<clao> had no idea there was that, thantks Dr_Willis
<r007> Azh try sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<thinkfast> hey all, how would i go about copying and renaming a folder into the same directory?
<r007> Azh or sudo ifdown wlan0 && sudo ifup wlan0
<thinkfast> so for example /themes/default copies to /themes/default1
<Dr_Willis> thinkfast:  use the mv command,.
<r007> Azh should be wlan0 Im half asleep
<Azh> hey roo7, i think is eth1 for me, i'm still trying to figure it out
<r007> what does ifconfig show?
<shoopdawoop> thinkfast: do you want to move or copy? 'man mv' or 'man cp'
<thinkfast> but i wont the /themes/default to remain
<thinkfast> copy
<Dr_Willis> then use 'cp'
<wgwinn> thinkfast: cp -r default default1 ?
<Loshki> Azh: wireless interfaces are usually wlan<something>....
<hanlin> does anyone use tp_smapi with kernel 2.6.34?
<hanlin> they don't seem to work together, and I was wondering if there's a way around it
<Azh> I did iwconfig and the wireless is eth1
<r007> Azh does it have an inet address?
<r007> Azh inet addr even
<Azh> hmmm I don't see it
<Azh> so weird why is my wireless eth1 when it should wlan0
<r007> you did iwconfig not ifconfig nvm > need to wake up me
<r007> Azh what does ifconfig show?
<ennui> does anyone here dual boot OSX and Ubuntu with grub2 as their only bootloader?
<Azh> it shows eth0 and eth1
<Azh> eth0 is my wired
<Azh> and eth1 is my wireless
<r007> Azh which one has an inet addr?
<Azh> both do
<Azh> now when i try sudo ifdown eth1, it says its not configured
<r007> Azh both have an Ip v4 ?
<Azh> yup
<Azh> I can't restart eth1, so strange
<adebaba> hello,
<adebaba> i am new to this os
<Dr_Willis> !manual | adebaba
<adebaba> just wanna know
<ubottu> adebaba: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<FullFlannelJacke> OK, I just did an update (libpoppler and libgnomekdb4) and now compiz has stopped working.  Compositing is broken.
<FullFlannelJacke> anyone else with this problem?
<adebaba> what if i want to print
<adebaba> docs
<adebaba> do i need to install the printer driver
<r007> Azh maybe rerun your firestarter setup
<linbox> Hello.
<Dr_Willis> adebaba:  depends on the printer. It auto-installed the needed drivers formy printers here when i added it using the system -> admin -> printers tool
<adebaba> iok
<adebaba> sorry
<Azh> i'm gonna keep unpluggin my orinoco card and plugging it back in, that restarts the wireless, but I wish I could do it trought the os
<adebaba> meant ok
<adebaba> but my question basically is this
<r007> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart should
<adebaba> i am currently runing a cyber cafe
<adebaba> and am tired of viruses
<Azh> roo7, I know it should, but only restarts firestarter
<adebaba> attacking windows today and tomorrow
<Azh> i should've done the iptables without firestarter, firestarter is such a pain
<r007> Azh exit firestarter you dont need it running its just a gui for iptables
<adebaba> and i am thinking of migrating to this lovely os
<adebaba> wanna
<adebaba> know
<Dr_Willis> adebaba:  you can burn a dozen+ live cd's and put them in every machine. so you can test the os out if you want to. with no changes to the box;s
<Azh> roo7, I  exited the gui of firestarter, but I think the firewall might still be running
<Dr_Willis> !enter adebaba
<Dr_Willis> !enter | adebaba
<ubottu> adebaba: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<soreau> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<adebaba> how to create a workgroup
<r007> Azh sudo /etc/init.d/firestarter stop
<Azh> okay
<Azh> okay cool, so it was running
<Azh> now lets see if I can restart the network
<Dr_Willis> adebaba:  install samba, and edit the /etc/samba/smb.conf as needed workgroup is defined in there.
<Dr_Willis> adebaba:  but why does a Cybercafe need a 'workgroup' ?
<adebaba> i meant how do i create a workgroup for the comps on the network, and how can i share
<Azh> Grrr, it just starts firestarter again, lol wtf
<adebaba> cos i share some resources among the comps
<Dr_Willis> adebaba:  with windows box's you install and configure 'samba' and set up windows type shares
<Dr_Willis> a total linux network can use NFS instead of samba, or other ways.
<adebaba> okay
<adebaba> most cafe billing softwares aint come in linux
<r007> Azh sounds like firestarter has modified the networking script in init.d
<ennui> Question; I'm going to do a fresh install of Lucid on my macbook. What steps can I take to ensure I can access the drivers for the airport wireless (not included with 10.04 installation) if I have no means of connecting to the internet? Is there a way I could access the source code for the drivers on an external while running on the live CD and install it? Bassically I have no means of physically connecting my system to the net and would
<ennui> really like a connection while installing from the live CD
<Dr_Willis> No idea on cafe 'billing'
<adebaba> can one run a windows version on this os
<Azh> roo7, yeah looks like it, but maybe I need it to keep the ports open?
<lovre> how can i hide window title bar, i can only configure it, but i would like to turn it off?
<lovre> im using kde with ubuntu
<r007> Azh firestarter only makes changes to iptables
<beilabs> anyone have any idea on how to change the domain that sendmail is using to send out emails?
<adebaba> please one more thing, what is the name of this os am using now
<linbox> hello
<r007> Azh iptables is always running regardless of firestarter
<Dr_Willis> adebaba:  we dont know what you are 'using' now - You can connect to irc from any IRC client.... what  did you do to start/boot the pc?
<adebaba> i downloade it from ymlf.com and burn it onto cd
<Azh> what do I do roo7? uninstall firestarter?
<FullFlannelJacke> OK, I just did a system update (libpoppler and libgnomekdb4) and now compiz has stopped working.  Compositing is broken entirely.  Anyone else have this problem?
<r007> Azh maybe let me see...
<Dr_Willis> adebaba:  and what did you download?  If you are running your own cybercafe - you really should be paying attention to such things.
<adebaba> it seems linux has different version, and that is why i like to know
<adebaba> the os i installed on my pc now
<linbox> There's many operating systems built upon Linux. Yes, there are many.
<Dr_Willis> adebaba:  correct theres 100's of linux distrubutions.. we CANT tell what you are using.
<Dr_Willis> adebaba:  so you need to pay attention to what disrto you downloaded and installed..
<adebaba> so, how do i know?
<aplund> System > About?
<Dr_Willis> adebaba:  err... LOOK at the web site  and the links you downloaded from? if you downloaded some iso file.. it proberly has some filename thats a hint..
<Azh> r007, also when I do sudo ifdown eth1 to try to stop the service it says, interface eth1 not configured
<adebaba> ok will do that now
<adebaba> brb
<Dr_Willis> adebaba:  if you want 'ubuntu' you shoudl be gettting uit from  the ubuntu.com  sites.
<linbox> ^incredible. i don't know how you downloaded an OS, mounted the .iso on a disc, and then installed it, but don't know which distro!
<Azh> hmm looks like it has something to do with roaming
<PDG1> heyhey... trying to get the webGUI working on my crunchbang box and I keep getting a 403 error. any thoughts?
<r007> Azh what about wlan0
<PDG1> sorry... with Transmission
<r007> Azh sounds like your pc might have onboard wireless and the adapter you are using
<Dr_Willis> PDG1:  crunch bang is not even based on ubuntu any more last i checked..
<PDG1> Dr_Willis, whaaat? really?
<Azh> r007, samething interface wlan0 not configured
<gbear14275> can someone point me a a good nfs howto?  I found this one for v3, but it hasn't been updated since 2006:  http://nfs.sourceforge.net/nfs-howto/index.html
<gbear14275> I'm really hoping to find something of that quality for v4
<Azh> and 100% sure it doesnt have onboard wireless
<Dr_Willis> PDG1:  and in any case its not an 'offically supported here' ubuntu variant - even if it was still based on ubuntu.
<Azh> just my orinoco card
<PDG1> Dr_Willis, install was exactly like the Ubuntu install
<Dr_Willis> PDG1:  check crunchbang homepage. Im pretty suire they switched to  Debian
<shoopdawoop> Azh: what are you trying to do?
<Dr_Willis> PDG1:  could be you are on an older version.
<mmc_> 12345678
<ivo_> mmc_?
<Azh> shoopdawoop, I'm trying to restart eth1
<ennui> grub always fails to install for me when trying to install Lucid to my MacBook.
<gbear14275> nvm
<PDG1> Dr_Willis, maybe... any idea why transmission might do that tho? I did just install apache, think that has something to do with it?
<Azh> ifdown and ifup doesn't work, neither does sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<r007> Azh what does lshw -C network show?
<Dr_Willis> PDG1:  as far as i know those apps dont  require apache to have a web interface.. im using the latest 'transmission 2.00' version from a PPA also.. so its hard to telll
<adebaba> it is called YLMF OS
<adebaba> i think is developed by the chinese
<PDG1> Dr_Willis, yeah...I was trying to get fluxtorrent-b4rt to work and I got tired of looking at outdated tutorials and decided i was going to revert to tried and true transmission. now it's not working :(
<motnit> the windows look alike?
<Azh> roo7, it shows a bunch of stuff were you looking for something in particular?
<Azh> it shows my wireless as network 1
<Azh> with the ip adress and everything
<PDG1> Dr_Willis, and #! ships with rtorrent which is good... if i could remember how to use it.
<Dr_Willis> adebaba:  never heard of it.. its not ubuntu.  so its basically not supported here.
<Dr_Willis> PDG1:  takes me all of 20 sec to install rtorrent on ubuntu.. i dont see much need for #! basically
<Azh> and my wired as network with the adress
<r007> PDG1 assuming apache is running 403 are generally caused by no default index being present i.e index.html, index.php etc
<linbox> It's based on Ubuntu: http://www.ylmf.org/en/
<r007> assuming duh me what would be returning the 403 lol
<adebaba> linbox,i think so
<bp0> i have sound problems when playing video.. any other sounds made by th system are just loud static
<PDG1> Dr_Willis, i liked how it felt like Ubuntu and the small resource hunger
<jasdevzingh> hi, my first time here how do i go about troubleshooting
<motnit> ymlf is just skinned to look like windows
<bp0> what could be the problem?
<adebaba> cos it has ubuntu softwre centre
<linbox> adebaba Yes, the website claims it is.
<r007> Azh yeah whats listed as the logical name when you do lshw -C network
<linbox> adebaba Your best bet is to install the original Ubuntu over it. It's better supported and easier to work with.
<PDG1> Dr_Willis, do you have any suggestions for a small distro i could use instead that is easy to set up SMB ?
<Azh> r007, I think i figured out, i found this info: As far as I am aware the ifupdown scripts only work with the /etc/network/interfaces file. So if your interface is not defined in there it won't be able to find it. Instead Network Manager is in control of all network interfaces by default
<r007> Azh ahh sounds logical
<fade_> I formatted some drives in gparted and now they won't let me write to them
<fade_> what do I do from here?
<Dr_Willis> PDG1:  samba is rather easy to set up on most any disrto.
<Dr_Willis> PDG1:  for small 'footprint' theres xubuntu and lubuntu .
<Dr_Willis> fade_:  what filesystem did you format them to?
<fade_> ext2
<fade_> so I can still use them in windows
<PDG1> Dr_Willis, would you believe that i tried both of those and didn't like them much. but it might be because i tried 9.04... should i try an earlier one?
<r007> fade_ are they mounted what errors do you get when trying to write and how are you writing to them?
<Dr_Willis> fade_:  then you need to apply the normal 'linux' permissiomns and modes and ownership to the files/dirs on teh filesystem to let  them be accessable by  users
<fade_> no mount errors
<fade_> ahhh
<Dr_Willis> fade_:  mkdir /media/whatever/usersstuff
<fade_> so I will have to gksudo?
<Dr_Willis> fade_:  chown /media/whatever/  users name
<fade_> then change from root
<fade_> to anything else?
<gbear14275> ok I know this is kinda silly to ask in the ubuntu channel  but... NFS server, ubuntu or debian base system?
<Dr_Willis> you will need to do this as root yes.  Time to learn about Linxu file permissiosn and owenrshio
<Dr_Willis> !permissions | fade_
<ubottu> fade_: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Dr_Willis> bye all
<fade_> thanks
<fade_> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<adebaba> is it possible to make a machine runing linux over clients runing windows os
<PDG1> really tho... do older versions of Ubuntu run better on older machines?
<r007> fade_ leave the permissions as they are and add sudo to the beginning
<r007> fade_ of your commands or gksudo
<josvuk> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<PDG1> slower machines*
<fade_> can I do it graphically?
<aplund> PDG1: It depends.. there are many factors.
<fade_> or it has to be terminal'd
<josvuk> !weather macmurdo
<r007> fade_ gksudo nautilus
<AGENT_SP00N> josvuk: 'macmurdo' was not found, try a nearby city.
<fade_> thanks so much guys
<r007> fade_ that ^ one in the terminal but then gui all the way
<fade_> yeah I understand that
<fade_> i didnt know the file managers name
<PDG1> aplund, I'll take that as a yes... because that's the answer i was looking for :P
<nUboon2Age> PDG1: I guess it depends on how much older, but I had good luck running Ubuntu netbook edition 10.04 on a 5 year old 238 MB machine.
<aplund> PDG1: Not always true though. Dependson what you mean by speed.  Boot has gotten better for example
<josvuk> !weather southpole
<AGENT_SP00N> josvuk: 'southpole' was not found, try a nearby city.
<fade_> r0007 thanks for the help
<fade_> r007 thanks for the help
<PDG1> aplund, well it just seems like my old computer used to Run Ubuntu great... and then i upgraded to 9.10 and then 10.04 and it got worse each time I upgraded. so I'm thinking of going back to 8.10
<r007> fade_ no worries
<fade_> I really want to get used to terminal
<fade_> I should read up on it lol
<aplund> PDG1: could be some configuration changes or kernel changes.  it depends on your usage.
<aplund> PDG1: but shouldn't be overly different (it's a regression if it is).
<Davin> In case anyone ever needs to know, HP does apparently have something particularly annoying going on with their recovery partition that seems to require getting rid of it in order to add an extended partition to put logical partitions in
<wise_crypt> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<PDG1> either way, it's getting pretty sweaty in here... thanks all
<PDG1> rock on
<the_e> hey quick question, there is a big margin between the edge of the monitor and the left-most/right-most icon on the desktop, how do I make this margin lower so that I can put icons closer to the edge of the screen>
<r007> fade_ you will be glad when you do so much easier than gui once you get used to it
<gbillings> is quadrouple booting debian, fedora, ubuntu, and vista possible?
<Chuck27> What a kubuntu channel?
<r007> gbillings yes
<fade_> lol yeah 4 primary partions
<fade_> away you go
<gbillings> r007 what order should i install them in
<Chuck27> Whats a Kubuntu room?
<r007> gbillings windows always first the rest dont matter
<gbillings> r007 alright will grub2 pick up all of the OS's?
<charlesincharge> hii
<charlesincharge> hii
<r007> gbilling to be on the safe side install the latest distro last byt it should do
<the_e> also, why do programs like boot-up manager and synampic not adhere to my theme choice?
<gbillings> r007 alright i wil do so!
<dopple> ok could someone assist.. this is a new one by me... i just installed ubuntu netbook 10.04 and its actually running SLOWER than windows... graphics are laggy... ive never experienced linux being slower than windows before... perhaps somethings wrong?
<greezmunkey> The guys at BP stopped to oil leak!
<r007> dopple whats your gfx card?
<dopple> erm
<dopple> hold on lemme take a look
<greezmunkey> Yeah, they put a wedding ring on it, and it stopped putting out.
<Azh> r007, how do I add an interface to /etc/network/interfaces? but without any changes to the interface itself
<jasdevzingh> how to force unmount usb drives?
<Azh> would I just add auto eth1?
<dopple> r007: well lspci doesnt say much about it other than its an intel graphics card
<Azh> or just "eth1"?
<the_e> not to be a jerk, but does anyone have any idea for my questions? I wish IRC had a special beep for when someone used your name in their response :-P
<Azh> there is, the_e
<Azh> get a good client
<charlesincharge> lol
<the_e> lol
<the_e> I'm using Trillian on my Windows PC while messing with Ubuntu on the other
<dopple> trillian.... thats not an irc client.. thats a IM client that can connect to irc servers lol
<r007> Azh not sure I understand
<the_e> its an EVERYTHING client :-P
<the_e> and the most elegant solution I've found so far since I think Pidgin is crap
<Azh> r007, I want to add eth1 to /etc/network/interfaces
<r007> dopple what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<starwatcher> hi all, i have a question, I lost the ability to see in the task bar things that have been minimized, any idea how to get that back?
<the_e> starwatcher, you need to edit your panel
<fade_> pidgin is awesome
<dopple> the_e: imho its a crap client.. its bulky as all hell
<Azh> it's not in there,
<dopple> r007: 10.04 netbook
<the_e> it is, but pidgin runs like a poorly made AJAX script
<Azh> I use colloquy
<Azh> it's nice, I like it
<the_e> I want something with more Windows integration (which I love about Ubuntu and whatever it uses)
<starwatcher> the_e what do i need to turn on?
<r007> add auto eth1
<r007> then add iface eth0 inet dhcp
<the_e> hold on one sec
<r007> iface eth1 inet dhcp *
<wgwinn> pidgin 'colorized names' thing sucks for ircthough. half of  you are pale palge green on white.
<Azh> got it, thanks r007!
 * Azh highly recommends r007
<r007> Azh thnx
<dopple> r007: im not sure im happy with 10.04... no desktop is kinda dumb
<charlesincharge> cumm in my butt
<r007> dopple any restricted drivers available?
<dopple> r007: restricted drivers?
<the_e> starwatcher I can't find it right now, but I think its in admin > preferences > panels and you drag it in
<Barridus> i recently upgraded my router to a buffalo, and i can't connect to it via wpa.  it keeps asking for the network key over and over (worked with an old netgear one)
<the_e> it should have minimizes windows to panel for the description, I did the same thing you did
<r007> system > administration > hardware drivers dont know how you do it from terminal
<ncode> is there a way to see the real time table value modifications of a db in postgresql ?
<dopple> no proprietary drivers in use
<the_e> I've gotten rid of the normal menus and replaced them with carprio(sp?) and it doesn't have teh same menu options and searching "panels" only brings up Java 6 panel, natch
<starwatcher> the_e where is admin>preferences. panels aaat?
<dopple> im wondering if going back to the last version of ubuntu would be better.. not having a desktop is not cool
<the_e> I didnt like the netbook version
<r007> dopple not to sure tbh but there seems to be some issues with intel chipsets and 10.04
<the_e> it had problems with bottom margin setting for me
<dopple> the_e well arent they optimized for netbook hardware?
<the_e> like 1/6 of the application launcher menu would go past my monitor resolution and i couldnt scroll to it
<ennui> Hey, If I want to ensure I can get on my wireless network when doing a fresh Lucid install from a live CD? I have no means of making a physical connection to my internet. I see how to install the drivers here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-3/Lucid#Wireless      but that would require a net connection >.<   can I somehow download the source now to a partition and then access it from the live CD and compile it?
<the_e> they are, but in my experience it didn't make much difference except be more of a pain in the ass
<the_e> what's your specs?
<waldy> Hi guys, I am running 10.04, and found "The Gnome Panel" to be an issue, specifically after running some system updates, it did work well after the initial install though - for the time being, I am using KDE, which seems fine....
<dopple> erm... i really dont know.. its an acer aspire one 751h
<the_e> I mean, I wouldn't even recommend Ubuntu if the specs were too low
<the_e> especially teh netbook version, lol
<Phoenixz> Hi there,  have an ubuntu 9.04 server. apache and php are installed, but php files are not executed, apache sends then directly to the browser.. How can i trouubleshoot this?
<r007> wlady what issues and what updates did you install
<the_e> im sorry starwatcher i really can't find what im looking for
<the_e> can you right click on the panel and is there an "add" option?
<dopple> guess ill try going back to an earlier version... im not too happy with 10.04
<starwatcher> ok thanks any way
<waldy> r007 - I installed all updates using the update agent, and what I am finding, is that the Gnome Panel will not render entirely after bootup, and also the Gnome panel will intermittantly freezwee.
<waldy> ....thats freeze
<r007> Phoenixz http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466591&highlight=php+problem
<waldy> I am running 10.04, which was done as an upgrade from 9.0xx
<thune3> waldy: i would guess one of the applets is misbehaving
<the_e> starwatcher: http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Customizing_the_Ubuntu_GNOME_Desktop_Panels
<urthmover> How can I pause/sleep 60  /etc/init.d/sabnzbd plus    during boot?
<waldy> r007 - FYI, have done the same install on 2 seperate (but similarly specced) machines, and the fault exists in both....
<the_e> for some reason I can't access it, but I think this will help
<urthmover> is there a way to do like a bash script  or possibly edit the /etc/init.d/sabnzbdplus  file directly?
<waldy> thune3 - That may well be the case....
<urthmover> basically is there an easy way to delay the start of something that runs in  /etc/init.d/  during bootup?
<user__> hello world
<thune3> waldy: what do you mean freeze? stops working? some animated thing stops for a few seconds? what?
<user__> why i have those error trying those cc hello -o hello.c, gcc -o hello.c make hello ?
<r007> waldy what version of php you using?
<waldy> thune3 - I have seen the bottom panel cease to update at all, and cease to respond to mouse clicks at all......
<waldy> thune3 - That said, the top panel still functioned in it's entirity, and applications continued to function normally, just the bottom panel was no longer updating or responsive.
<DrkStr> whom in here is good with evolution
<DrkStr> ?
<DrkStr> I thought I had it set up correctly but i guess thats what i get for thinking
<waldy> thune3 - I had to logout and log back in to X (Gnome) to get it to work again
<user__> i get this hello.c:3: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function ‘printf’
<DrkStr> what evolution
<DrkStr> ?
<thune3> waldy: as a workaround you can run "killall gnome-panel" in a terminal to restart the panel
<kelvinella> hi how to add bookmark button in google chrome?
<joshua_roberts> I am trying to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg on my ubuntu 10.04 machine, but nothing happens when I type the command
<Vooloo> Empathy IM is really really buggy
<joshua_roberts> can anyone off some help
<Gryllida> lol kelvinella, try /msg alis list *google*
<Gryllida> same with chrome
<gogu> Hi. am absolute beginner. trying to Instal Lucid Lynx. my hard disk space is 160Gb. how much space should I allot for swap, home and filesystems? Pl help
<Gryllida> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<r007> Phoneixz what version of php you using? I sent to waldy instead oops
<waldy> thune3 - Holding down ALT and moving the effected panel to the side and back again does resolve it - but it does still happen from time to time.....but thanks for the idea anyhow - it'll help if I want to switch back to Gnome
<r007> waldy nvm the php version question should have been to someone else
<Vooloo> I cant logout of empathy even if I kill it... what to do?
<Gryllida> gogu, about RAM*2 fo swap, others IDK
<kelvinella> Gryllida,  Cannot join #chrome (Requires keyword). ??
<waldy> r007 - No probs, I gathered that :)
<Gryllida> kelvinella, then it's wrong channel
<gogu> Hi Gryllida, 1gb RAM
<Vooloo> they should have integrated pidgin instead
<kelvinella> Gryllida, do you use chrome?
<Gryllida> gogu, 2gb swap, 1/3 of free hdd space for home, 2/3 for filesystem
<Gryllida> kelvinella I did, when I was on windows, and I know how to add a bookmark to the bookmarks list, but not a new button, no
<ennui> When dual booting osx and ubuntu what partitions do I require? ({EFI}{OSX}{UBUNTU}{LINUX SWAP}) How big does Linux Swap need to be. What type of partitioning tables do I use for these? GUID for all? I am on a macbook y the way
<Fanshawe> Evening, all.
<waldy> thune3 - Thanks for your help, I just thought it'd be an idea to report the fault anyway, as it has occured on two seperate machines. Your advice is much appreciated and thanks :)
<pretty> hi, who use epson me 2?
<r007> what would be the equivalent method to check versions in apt i.e on red hat/yum based os rpm -qa | grep mysql
<Gryllida> !anyone | pretty
<ubottu> pretty: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gogu> Gryllida, can i give huge space to FileSystem and use it to save lot of docs and media files? I had given 4gb swap. Should I reinstall ubuntu?
<pretty> here not C55 driver for Epson Me 2?
<rww> r007: apt-cache policy packagename
<r007> rww ty
<Fanshawe> This seems slow for a chat with so many users.
<pretty> how to
<rww> Fanshawe: it ebbs and flows
<Gryllida> gigo, 4gb swap is ok, what is home and filesystem now again?
<Fanshawe> I see.
<linux_is_my_hero> how come my ubuntu doesnt support wep? it only supports wpa and wpa 2.
<joshua_roberts> does anyone have an answer to why sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is not working?
<gogu> Gryllida, Swap 4gb, FileSystem 90GB and Home is 40Gb and remaining 40gb space is under other MS Xp
<DrkStr> can anyone help me with evolution
<Zelozelos> joshua_roberts, maybe ure answer lies in this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=690760
<julian_> Hello everyone, I apologize for the newbie question, but I'd like to be able to use the terminal, do stuff like split the terminal screen etc.  Right now though, I'm having issues just quiting the terminal.  What can you do once you get off the command line in the terminal (tt1 for example)...I can't use the command line on it.  I can type, but can run commands.  It's just a curser.
<Zelozelos> julian_, i think its because its still running a process..but im also a noob
<starwatcher> the_e you still there?
<gogu> Gryllida, sorry 'Home is 30GB'
<r007> julian is it asking for a password?
<julian_> You're probably right Zelozelos.  r007, no, I'd already logged in.
<julian_> I'd like to know how to "cancel" the various terminals I have running as well.
<r007> julian exit
<julian_> ic, yes.  I used htop to terminate screen and now i have access to the console.  I've seen people split screens in terminal, etc.  How do I do that?
<julian_> Thanks r007, all I had to do was kill the process.
<valbaca> julian i think most people who do that use terminate
<r007> julian if your running top or a man press q
<Juanto> hey there.
<julian_> valbaca...terminate?...is that a program?
<Juanto> i need help getting ubuntu booted.
<r007> julian split screens I dont know
<julian_> r007, i used htop :-)
<Juanto> can anyone help out?
<r007> julian q also should quit
<r007> Juanto what do you mean by booted?
<Zelozelos> juanto what are u trying to do exactly? run it from a disk, install it, both?
<valbaca> julian i meant "terminator"
<Juanto> well, it starts to load, gets to the ubuntu splash screen and then freezes
<julian_> Juanto, you probably need to configure your BIOS to boot from cd-rom.
<Juanto> nooo
<Juanto> i've got it installed
<Juanto> but like i said, it freezes after the splash screen
<Juanto> and I can't get grub to let me into recovery mode.
<Juanto> i'm at a loss right now.
<r007> Juanto you using 10.04?
<Juanto> yessir
<jibbles> 'ello, all!
<julian_> I'm looking into that valbaca, thanks!
<valbaca> julain no prob
<r007> Juanto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1467418
<valbaca> juanto do the other screens ctrl-alt-F1, ctrl-alt-F2.... give anything when the splash screen freezes?
<julian_> It loooks to me that Ubuntu 10.04 is unable to install screen-vs
<Juanto> valbaca: i know the gpu gets locked up as per ctl - alt 1
<r007> think its a bug with plymouth
<Juanto> but like i said, i can't get into recovery mode
<Juanto> or low graphics mode
<r007> Juanto have a look at that thread
<xxiao_> i did 'aptitude install drupal6' however can't get drupal working
<Juanto> i am
<valbaca> does your computer by chance have switchable graphics? (like a thinkpad t400)?
<r007> xxiao whats the error your getting with drupal
<xxiao_> database is up, apache is running, but can't get the homepage
<Juanto> valbaca: no, it's got a n nvidia geforce
<xxiao_> r007, HTTP 404
<r007> xxiao you tried disabling the .htaccess
<thune3> Juanto: when did this start, what changes preceeded the failure to boot?
<xxiao_> i used to install drupal manually and it's the first time i use aptitude
<xxiao_> for drupal
<Juanto> now
<valbaca> juanto welcome to the world of nvidia support in linux
<Juanto> i re-formatted my drive to re-intall ubuntu
<r007> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1467418
<Juanto> and this happened. i had it installed dual booting winxp
<julian_> Hmm, don't think Terminator is what I'm looking for.  Basically I'm trying to learn to run terminal the way K.Mandela shows in his "Motho ke motho ka botho" blog.
<r007> Read the thread theres issues with plymouth in 10.04 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1467418
<Juanto> i'll re-read it i guess
<Zelozelos> juanto did u try the live cd version? it would help to know 4 sure it will work on that machine
<valbaca> julia which post? i'm trying to get an idea
<xxiao_> r007, i removed symlink to /etc/drupal/6/htaccess under /usr/share/drupal6, no help
<darkghostfa> does anyone know how i could have sox recursively convert any sound files it finds into wav49?
<Juanto> Zelozelos: i tried but like i said
<Juanto> after i got past the spalsh screen the wallpaper got fuzz
<Juanto> y
<Juanto> i know it's a gpu problem
<r007> xxiao have you renamed the .htaccess so its not recognized
<Juanto> i just don't know how to correct it
<FloodBot3> Juanto: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Juanto> lol
<thune3> Juanto: what hardware do you have?
<julian_> valbaca, this one:  http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2010/05/17/origami-class-fun-with-screen-vs/
<julian_> Can't seem to even install screen-vs.
<Juanto> amd athlon x64 (cant remember exact model) nvidia geforce 7800
<Zelozelos> juanto ahh, u said u have nvidea as well, heh. heard lots of issues w that, theres many fixes though good luck
<Juanto> yeah but I can't get in any spot so i can fix it. No recovery mode, no low gpu mode :(
<xxiao_> r007, just did that, there is absolutely no .htaccess/htaccess under drupal topdir still the same
<r007> issues with plymouth frezzing etc have been logged on launchpad during boot
<r007> xxiao whats the url
<valbaca> julia http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2009/05/24/howto-patch-and-set-up-screen-vs/
<Juanto> julian_: what do you want me to do with the thread? i've read it but i don't get it
<r007> Julian understand it or at least follow the instructions
<julian_> I was responding to someone else juanto.  Can't seem to work on Ubuntu...
<xxiao_> drupal put something under /etc/apache2/conf.d, which is loaded by apache2.conf, i think something is wrong there
<birdtoe> can anyone help me with a weird issue im having?
<xxiao_> r007, http://localhost/drupal6
<Juanto> ohh. XD
<r007> julian sorry mixing you up with Juanto
<xxiao_> there is a alias there from /drupal6 to /usr/share/drupal6
<r007> xxiao whats the ip localhost wont work for me
<soreau> birdtoe: If you don't ask your real question you may never get support
<julian_> r007, yes I've read it, but when I try to install, terminal can't find the screen-vs package.
<shro0ms> any one kno why audio just stops working in a browser. just now for some reason, no sound is coming from an internet video, on firefox or opera
<darkghostfa> does anyone know how i could recursively convert all sound files into wav49?
<xxiao_> r007, well localhost or 127.0.0.1 works for apache, it's just drupal6 is not up
<cannonfodder> hey does anyone here know how i can get my webcam to work in ubuntu...its built in on mylaptop....and also, i dont seem to be able to find a messenger or any program for that matter which can utilize webcam...so right now i dont even know if my webcam works as i dont have a program to check
<sumodumo> whats the conky script to run 2 conky at startup?
<xxiao_> cannonfodder, have you tried cheese
<r007> xxiao yes thats when the server access it not someone externally
<cannonfodder> ??
<xxiao_> r007, i also tried to access it from another host and got http404
<valbaca> julian this looks like a weekend project lol
<xxiao_> r007, locally it's just a blank page
<Zelozelos> mmoe, larry the cheese, the cheese woo woo woop woop woop rofl
<r007> xxiao php files?
<xxiao_> cannonfodder, try 'aptitude install cheese' then run it
<joshua_roberts> Zelozelos: all I found was out was that it has not worked since 8.10
<julian_> valbaca...yes...yes it does :-)
<xxiao_> r007, ? php file
<cannonfodder> thank you...doing now
<julian_> valbaca, pretty sweet how that console looks though! hehe
<r007> xxiao whats at the end of the pages you load ,html .php or something else
<Knat> I have ubuntu 10.04 on a remote server, I am trying to run an application but its crashing because it cant find a sound card.  I don't need the sound output and would like any commands to a sound card to just go to /dev/null  Theres an module called snd-dummy that is availible when gnome is running, but id rather not run xwindows just for that feature, is there another dummy sound module i can use?
<xxiao_> r007, i think without anything it's by default index.php
<zipper> hi any1 know anything related to sopcast?
<valbaca> julian yeah arch linux users usually have the coolest looking desktops
<Zelozelos> huh joshua_roberts ??
<r007> xxiao and whats your domain?
<julian_> valbaca, i've been playing around with fluxbox.  i learn so much more about computers this way!  though the learning curve may be a little steep.
<cannonfodder> hey thanks...cheese works...so my webcam is supported...but now, is there any messengers in ubutu that support webcam use?  pidgin doesnt
<joshua_roberts> it seems that sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg has not worked since 8.10.  At least according to that post.
<xxiao_> r007, i'm testing it locally, my real domain currently runs LTS8.04/drupal(manually)
<joshua_roberts> Zelozelos: it seems to be something to do with ubuntu wanting to make X more autodetect (or plug n play)
<r007> xxiao so theres no way I can see?
<xxiao_> true, even i can not see it at this point :(
<joshua_roberts> Zelozelos: so I am going to try to configure it automatically
<xxiao_> the document on ubuntu/drupal is also not helpful at all, by now
<xxiao_> i'll debug more, something to do with htaccess most likely
<r007> xxiao what os is the server running and whats the php version
<valbaca> julian i agree. I've gone through every linux distro i can find and have learned the most from slackware and arch. here's the arch website for screen-vs http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=6006 it has the tarballs (assuming you know how to install from a tarball)
<xxiao_> r007, it's LTS10.04 and all dependencies are resolved by 'aptitude install drupal6' automatically
<darkghostfa> does anyone know how i could recursively convert all sound files into wav49?
<r007> can you run a apt-cache policy php for me what version does it show?
<julian_> I was thinking about arch....Ubunutu works so nicely on my thinkpad 42 though...maybe I'll get ANOTHER computer :-)
<shooter_07> hi all
<shooter_07> what is this chatroom for?
<shooter_07> ple
<shooter_07> plz
<ubi1> Anyone else having to reinstall everything after upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04?
<valbaca> shooter_07 mostly ubuntu support
<r007> shooter_07 help with windows
<valbaca> lol
<ubi1> lol
<shooter_07> what's ubuntu?
<julian_> Thanks valbaca...I was thinking about Arch, but Ubuntu works so well on my Thinkpad T42, maybe I'll have to get ANOTHER computer :-)
<shooter_07> sorry 4 bein ignorant
<ubi1> try google
<Fanshawe>  Why not dual boot, Julian?
<zipper> hi can any1 assist me with something complicated in pm???
<shooter_07> zipper,to close your zipper?
<valbaca> julian i'm in the same boat. I have a thinkpad x200s and always come back to ubuntu because everything just works and i can GET TO WORK
<r007> xxia0 can you run a apt-cache policy php for me what version does it show?
<zipper> hi can any1 assist me with something complicated in pm???
<cannonfodder> hey thanks...cheese works...so my webcam is supported...but now, is there any messengers in ubutu that support webcam use?  pidgin doesnt
<julian_> I don't know Fanshawe...I could try that.  A lot can be said for having one computer that just works, and the other computer to play around with :-)
<julian_> Agreed valbaca!
<r007> Windows for playing games for everything else theres Linux Arch btw is not really Linux
<valbaca> r007 how so?
<julian_> Really r007?
<r007> valbaca its a hybrid between Linux and BSD
<julian_> r007 .. ic
<Dan11b> need help getting soundblaster xfi extreme gamer to work on ubuntu
<r007> which isnt a bad thing really
<valbaca> r007 that could be said more about gentoo than arch
<r007> maybe never used gentoo
<valbaca> gentoo uses ports, arch uses (going down far enough) tarballs and source
<xxiao_> r007, php is:
<Dan11b> anyone able to help me with sound card issue?
<xxiao_> # apt-cache policy php5
<xxiao_> php5:
<xxiao_>   Installed: 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.2
<xxiao_>   Candidate: 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.2
<xxiao_>   Version table:
<xxiao_>  *** 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.2 0
<FloodBot3> xxiao_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lakitwo>  i am having troubles getting the font & background image to work with a hacked grub.cfg.. i can show you what i have: http://shorttext.com/xu4efuv2i6
<xxiao_> r007, i'm checking apache2 log
<xxiao_> shoot---i trigger FloodBot
<Fanshawe> Going to sound like an amateur here, but Ubuntu is my first excursion into anything Linux.
<valbaca> julian if you ever do try arch linux, be sure to have a direct cable connection with the internet at first
<valbaca> Fanshawe go ahead
<r007> xxiao your using the latest version og php which causes some blank pages when using incompatible php downgrade your php and see if its the same
<default> alt-tab isn't working with lucid..  did fresh install over 9.10 with separate /home partition,,    any ideas?
<Fanshawe> I need a hand setting up LVM. Idiot-style instructions would be nice.
<julian_> will do valbaca....I'm trying to learn little by little.  One of these days, I want to build a system using Crux.
<r007> anyone had ago at LFS
<valbaca> Fanshawe http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_lvm
<Sickler> does anyone know how to get gnome-sensors-applet to work
<xxiao_> r007, thanks and that sucks
<valbaca> r007 i'll try that soon...
<xxiao_> r007, what's the best way to downgrade php in my case, download deb and dpkg?
<shauno> r007: I used LFS for a while.  many years ago.
<Fanshawe> Thanks valbaca. Let's give this a try...
<r007> xxiao you using any control panels on your server like olesk?
<xxiao_> r007, i used LFS about 5 years ago
<r007> xxiao plesk*
<xxiao_> r007, no it's a plain LTS installation under vmware now
<valbaca> my biggest contention with LFS, slack, arch, gentoo etc. etc. is that i'm going to spend hours just to get it setup like ubuntu (i.e. gnome, auto connect to wireless, keyboard shortcuts, etc.)
<r007> xxiao not sure with apt but using yum would be yum downgrade packagename
<lakitwo> any grub knowers?
<xxiao_> r007, first time heard plesk, only know cpanel
<julian_> valbaca, ubuntu has come a long way hasn't it!
<Sickler> does anyone know how to get gnome-sensors-applet to work
<r007> xxiao I deal with Plesk at work ... its shit
<lakitwo> dangit these chick'n nuggest are hot
<Alan502> HI! I just need some help with sharing the Internet connection sharing: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1514078
<Alan502> i've posted my problem there :D
<Traveler1> bastid: so i got the system to install on that monitor but i still cant get it to work with my tv any ideas
<r007> xxiao you do anything from the command line it breaks
<valbaca> julian agreed! I remember when I tried 7.04 and it was terrible NOTHING worked lol
<xxiao_> valbaca, you're right, LFS is only good for beginners, i think
<xxiao_> r007, i'm cleaning cache from my brain to remove plesk fully
<r007> LFs lol you know what it is its not a distro its making your own Linux
<Sickler> does anyone know how to get gnome-sensors-applet to work
<Traveler1> anyone wanna help me with a monitor issue
<r007> LFS = Linux from scratch
<julian_> valbaca, way back when, I tried to install Redhat 7.0...unsuccessfully.  Ubuntu is my first experience of success in installing a complete Linux system.
<xxiao_> r007, true, good for starters to learn the basic components for a standard linux
<r007> !lfs
<ubottu> LFS is linux from scratch www.linuxfromscratch.org; not to be confused with  LTS which is the long term support version of ubuntu (6.06 and 8.04)
<valbaca> xxiao maybe intermediate-linux users, i haven't met a single linux newbie who wanted to LFS
<Sickler> i do valbaca
<Sickler> but i have no idea how to start
<julian_> Is there some guidelines for going from beginning linux user to more advanced?  Or is it just a matter on tinkering?
<EDinNY> I am trying to ignore the info that dhclient gets from my isp and use "search mydomain" in my /etc/resolv.conf.  Any idea how to make this happen?
<Traveler1> i need ti figure out why my tv wont display a picture but my monitor will
<birdtoe> Can anyone help me? I recently installed ubuntu on my laptop and now whenever I unplug the power cord it syas i only have 4 minutes of battery life left. My battery is fully charged and I don't think my laptop is using that much power. Any help would be appreciated.
<valbaca> sickler try out gentoo, arch, and slack. if you can get all those going well you'll know what do to go to LFS
<r007> julian tinker breaqk stuff learn how to fix it thats the best way
<valbaca> oh and learn C and python
<Sickler> valbaca , im trying to install slack on a usb as we speak
<valbaca> those will propel you into "advanced"
<Sickler> and yea thats a large todo list i dont have time for
<r007> no need really to learn either language might help with shell scripts but you dont need to know either
<valbaca> (C and python are optional, but just saying)
<orangey1> hello all!
<orangey1> is it possible to just recompile a single module?
<Traveler1> can someone help me with a TV issue
<julian_> Thanks for the advice r007 and valbaca.  *Wondering what to break first* :-)
<Fanshawe> birdtoe, is that a notification saying the battery is broken?
<valbaca> you'll definitely need to know your way around a command line well. being able to read/write a shell script comes in handy too
<valbaca> birdtoe what kind of laptop?
<Sickler> i can do some in th terminal but i dont get shell script at all
<valbaca> orangey1 what module?
<birdtoe> no, just that it is low. i know it isnt broken because i have windows on my laptop too and it says its fine. its a toshiba satellite
<birdtoe> L455
<orangey> valbaca: I want to patch and remake qcserial
<orangey> valbaca: which is for a 3g modem
<r007> like valbaca said install gentoo or slack or even a BSD do it in a virtual box if you dont want to break your pc
<aplund> how do I find out if a binary has debugging symbols or not?
<julian_> shell scripts are just smaller programs.  you can write a script to log into another terminal for example.
<valbaca> good point r007 virtualbox is amazing for trying out linuxes (sp?)
<lakitwo> linus
<Jeebs> Hey guys, I'm having a bit of trouble installing 10.04 on my computer at the moment (specifically creating an ext4 partition), anyone around who's good with this sort of stuff?
<waveclaw> aplund: run file on the command.  If it says stripped, then debugging symbols and other stuff was removed.  You can usually get a debug symbols package for such programs, too.
<r007> Jeebs use ext3
<lakitwo>  i am having troubles getting the font & background image to work with a hacked grub.cfg.. i can show you what i have: http://shorttext.com/xu4efuv2i6
<julian_> ok folks, signing off!  Thanks again.
<Jeebs> I'm not sure that'll work to be honest
<xxiao_> r007, went to drupal channel, you're right php is too new for drupal on 10.04, need return to 9.10
<Jeebs> I haven't tried, but I still doubt it will work
<Jeebs> I think it's more a hardware configuration option
<valbaca> orangey it should be possible
<xxiao_> r007, i'm disappointed indeed, if drupal6 does not work under 10.04 then it should not  be there in the first place
<orangey> valbaca: I've done it before. I'm more asking how, not if
<valbaca> orangey but it's beyond my knowledge at the moment
<shwouchk> hello
<r007> Jeebs no offence but noobs always do use ext3 ext4 is still not perfect enough
<shwouchk> how would I stop gdm from starting at boot?
<orangey> valbaca: sorry, my question was poorly done, btw.
<orangey> valbaca: thank you
<Jeebs> It's giving me an error at 5% through installation that looks like this "The ext4 file system creation in partition #1 of Serial ATA RAID [random letters I cbf to copy down] (linear) failed."
<Jeebs> There is no raid, software or otherwise on that hdd
<r007> Jeebs try and look at that error and read it
<Jeebs> though there is another partition with windows xp on it
<valbaca> shwouchk i'm looking into it, i know it's easy I just have to find it.....
<imyousuf> Hi! Our company has recently procured Asus U30JC laptops with Intel Core i5 processor with 4GB ram and 500GB HDD. We are using Lucid Lynx in all the laptops. In our usage we are facing 2 strange problems when we put the laptop to suspend it does not go to sleep mode and can not be resumed, needs a hard restart. And when we put it to hibernate it does not switch off but it resumes when power button is pressed. Can someone please help me resolve these issu
<valbaca> do you want to stop it everytime or just once?
<r007> Jeebs ext3 or make sure windows hasnt raided your drives
<Jeebs> and if ext3 doesn't work?
<shwouchk> valbaca: Thanks. I should mention that I already ran update-rc.d -f gdm remove and it didn't help
<xxiao_> shwouchk, use update-rc.d -or-, /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<shwouchk> xxiao_: did rc.d and didn't work
<shwouchk> xxiao_: meaning I still get it at boot
<r007> imyousuf one think ubuntu is bad with is power management Ive had to disable apic on all laptop installs and no moniyor utils actually manage the battery
<r007> but laptops are shit
<imyousuf> r007: well, I have currently set power management to blank the display
<imyousuf> but suspending is very basic functionality required with laptop usage :( Any idea how to get it to work?
<imyousuf> or how I could help debug the problem so that someone could fix it?
<r007> imyousuf from my experience with laptops and Linux its been because the bios is crippled
<xxiao_> shwouchk, have you checked gdm symlinks under /etc/rc*.d
<orangey> hmmmm.
<imyousuf> r007: hmm, strange it works with older Asus, Dell, Acer laptops only the latest Asus laptops that the problem is with :( - so updating the bios would solve it?
<xxiao_> update-rc.d really should work, otherwise it's a bug i think
<bastid_raZor> !bug | imyousuf this may help.. normally suspend/hibernate problems is some bug
<ubottu> imyousuf this may help.. normally suspend/hibernate problems is some bug: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<orangey> at the very least I recalled an easy way to compile kernels, which I can't find now
<valbaca> imyousuf I know this is a lame answer, but be sure to install the most recent updates. with new laptops, there isn't much to do besides wait for drivers to be added to the kernel
<ne7work> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<maco> r007: apic or acpi? apic isnt power management related
<maco> r007: also, watch your language
<maco> imyousuf: you only think suspending is very basic because you've never had to decipher a poorly written BIOS ;-)
<loopidity> is there a log of the devices that connect to my wireless network?
<r007> maco acpi yes
<Ashex> I would just like to thank whoever came up with the brilliant idea of disabling the grub prompt at startup
<r007> maco language?
<bastid_raZor> Ashex: hold shift after POST
<maco> r007: the s word you used above. "but laptops are ____"
<valbaca> loopidity check your router's documentation. it's usually found in the settings 192.168.0.1
<r007> maco ok sorry .. but they are
<shwouchk> xxiao_: I have checked... It is started by upstart automatically
<maco> r007: but swearing isnt allowed here
<Jeebs> call them pooey.
<gerber> need to ad video in my ipod pls help
<gerber> need to ad video in my ipod pls help
<maco> imyousuf: to get a power management bug fixed, file a kernel bug:  ubuntu-bug linux
<maco> imyousuf: also follow this to get the info to attach to that bug report:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend
<valbaca> gerber https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod
<Alan502> HI! I just need some help with sharing the Internet connection sharing: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1514078
<airtonix> greetings, having issues with localhost/127.0.0.1 only responding when a network device is up.
<loopidity> valbaca my wireless network is created by me, so i do not even know the AP
<swtchrly08> hi everyone
<airtonix> Alan502,  if you have UFW installed you could use that to do it. (i also believe that the network-manager has some support for it )
<valbaca> loopidity do you mean you're using internet sharing from your computer?
<Davin> Two part question. Hopefully, these are both quickish answers. 1) To create a new extended partition that will be subdivided into logical partitions in GParted, do I select the entire free space and then break it up after that? 2) For setting up Ubuntu, does the formula of / of 20 GB, swap of 8 GB (I've got 4 GB RAM), and the remaining as /home sound sensible?
<]Alex[>  CIAOOO a tuTTi da  ]Alex[ 
<loopidity> i have a ppp0 connection and the wireless is created out of it valbaca, if that makes sense
<CaNoc1> hello, does pulseaudio, alsa have something like ASIO in windows?
<r007> Davin yes select all the free space and create an extended...
<r007> Davin then create a logical within
<valbaca> Davin 2) yes, you'll find with 4GB of RAM the swap will be used very little. you could get by with 4 or even 2 GB
<Davin> r007, Ok good, the first part seemed like that was how it would go, but wanted to check.
<Ray78> anybody ever installed Flying angel UMTS USB modem on Ubuntu?
<airtonix> Alan502, ah i see, windows actually has an option to bridge two network devices when you highlight them both, or you can get properties of the wan device and choose to share its connection
<valbaca> loopidity yes that makes sense, i'm going to do some searching to find an answer
<swtchrly08> has anyone tried win7 theme?
<airtonix> greetings, having issues with localhost/127.0.0.1 only responding when a network device is up.
<loopidity> Ray78 i installed hdspa/umts usb for infostrada
<Davin> valbaca Yeah, from what I've read, it seems it's not going to get used too much, but figured I'd err on safe side as Ubuntu alone is getting 128 GB between those three things, and since I'm using this for science research, I figured i'd err on side of having more space for swap to work with than less since I don't think a couple gig one way or the other will hurt me for data storage
<Alan502_> HI! I just need some help with sharing the Internet connection sharing: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1514078
<Ray78> loopidity, anything from the software center i need to installed
<r007> airtonix it will only respond when a network device is up as something putting it in laymans has to answer the door
<airtonix> Alan502_, you should really ask this question in #windows
<valbaca> Davin I agree then. 8GB swap sounds good then
<Alan502_> airtonix, hmmm i think it has to do with setting up my ubuntu host use the virtual machine as a gateway
<loopidity> Ray78 when you connect the usb, does it load?
<Alan502_> airtonix, did you read my post?
<loopidity> Ray78 maybe a cd drive comes up, or something
<airtonix> r007, ok, if for example i disconnect all wifi and unplug all lan cables... i can not : ping localhost, or access http://localhost. reconnect any network connect (regardless if it gives me internet access) then localhost responds as expected
<Davin> valbaca awesome, and 20 GB should be plenty for root then? My first Ubuntu experience so not entirely sure yet on the importance of that, so making sure I'm set from the start
<Ray78> loopidity, the CD only came with MacOX .pkg folder.. i dont know if that can be use
<airtonix> Alan502_, yes, have you already tried to use the standard methods to share a network connection in windows ?
<r007> airtonix and thats normal as you have no network connection
<airtonix> r007, no its not.
<Alan502_> airtonix, yeah, i've done what would normally work on a physical network
<imyousuf> valbaca: Thanks, we already did apt-get update and upgrade, but to no avail
<loopidity> Ray78 i mean, when I put my usb, a virtual cd rom auto loads,
<klenwell> anyone have a suggestion for good bash command for checking whether a package is available in a repo?  My best: $ sudo apt-cache showpkg foo | grep 'Package: foo'
<r007> airtonix localhost or not what do you expect to cary your network request carrier pigieons?
<Alan502_> airtonix, seriously i feel like i'm missing only the last step!!
<loopidity> Ray78 anything like that for you?
<valbaca> Davin I would put more. remember, all your programs, var, tmp, etc. all go under /
<imyousuf> maco: I do understand that implementation is difficult but the feature is basic ;)
<Ray78> loopidity, yup.. got the Cd mount
<airtonix> r007, you understand what localhost is ?
<r007> local or external you stll need network services
<r007> so do you?
<Alan502_> airtonix, i think its kind of a problem with the interface, since it's not using eth0 but vboxnet0
<airtonix> r007, 127.0.0.1 should work regardless if i have a network connection.
<imyousuf> maco: will follow the wiki link and create a bug, thanks for the direction!
<loopidity> Ray78 the eject the cd rom(by right clicking) but do not remove the usb
<Ray78> loopidity, i browse the CD (mounted) and find .pkg folder for MacOS but nothing for linux
<r007> no it wont
<valbaca> imyousuf i agree that it is basic, but unfortunately there is a lag-time between new laptops coming out and being able to be fully usable under linux
<airtonix> r007, it always has for me
<Ray78> loopidity, ejected
<Alan502_> airtonix, any ideas?
<r007> you need a network interface otherwise your machine is stand alone
<loopidity> Ray78 wait for a few seconds and it should remount
<airtonix> r007, i dont think you actually understand what 127.0.0.1 is
<ZaxEZ> lol
<Ray78> loopidity, yup.. remount to TF-UMTS MMC Storage
<r007> I actually do I dont think you understand what uses 127.0.01
<r007> 127.0.0.1 even
<xxiao_> r007, aritonix is right, you don't need a network whatsoever when 127.0.0.1 is used
<Davin> valbaca, particular number you'd recommend? some of the online stuff I was finding was ranging 10 to 20 GB, but system sizes always going up put stuff out of date over time. Does another 10 GB go far enough, or would I not be at any disadvantage if I just had seperate partitions for root and for swap, but not for home (as some things say I can do) so that I don't have to guess the space it needs ahead of time?
<r007> what do you think it sends out on your cd-rom?
<Traveler1> i need help trying to get my tv to display ubuntu
<loopidity> Ray78 now does anylight flash?
<Ray78> loopidity, yup..
<Googolplex> anyone in here have experience with wireshark
<hydr0tux> Hi guys :)
<Traveler1> how do i edit the xorg.conf
<ne7work> what is this software channel?
<airtonix> Alan502_, its been a long time since i used windows, but i do remember that you need to have both the lan and the wan devices appearing in network-places for windows to offer the ICS feature
<coldpizza> Weeeee
<swtchrly08> googolplex, on windows
<ne7work> when I install skype this says me to new version on software channel?
<ne7work> how can I go to software channel?
<airtonix> Alan502_, do you see the vboxnet0 device in network-places ?
<ne7work> what is this?
<coldpizza> airtonix: Just do this.
<hydr0tux> When using VMware with NAT and my ETH0 firewalled with iptabels, this automaticly makes my NAT connection secure for windows right ?
<r007> you need a network adapter to use localhost
<hydr0tux> and there for I don't need any firewall on windows os ?
<valbaca> Davin most of the time I don't even bother with giving /home its own partition, that way its just / and swap
<Pr3nt1c3> I'm trying to play hedgewars with some friends.... but game isn't even starting... as in nothing happens
<Alan502_> airtonix, windows has a wizard called "home connection" or whatever, but i already set it up so it would share its internet connection
<Pr3nt1c3> ideas?
<loopidity> Googolplex a little bit, did crack my neighbour's wep
<r007> or a network connection
<Traveler1> how do i edit xorg.conf
<Alan502_> airtonix, yes, it is on windows connections :)
<Juanto> effff
<Ray78> loopidity, what should i do next.. how am i supposed to dial from here
<loopidity> Ray78 right click on the the network manager on the top panel, is there Mobile broadband?
<airtonix> Alan502_, so now you just need to have ubuntu use vboxnet as its default gateway
<Alan502_> airtonix, not as vboxnet0 though, windows names them Local Area Connection #1,2,3....
<Alan502_> airtonix, exactly!
<Juanto> anyone good with configing nvidia gpus?
<Alan502_> airtonix, i don't know how to do it though :(
<jdsbluedevl> hi, can anyone help with my network connection?  For some reason, Ubuntu recognizes the two Ethernet cards I put in, but refuses to connect.  Could this be a hardware problem, or is this a software problem?
<Pr3nt1c3> I uninstaled the game... and reinstalledbut still... _nothing_
<airtonix> Alan502_, when you use ifconfig does vboxnet0 have its own mac address ?
<coldpizza> Wow.
<loopidity> Traveler1 /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d maybe
<Ray78> loopidity, not in the detected list
<hiexpo> loopidity,  - be careful what you say as to illegal content please we do not promote illegal activities in anyway
<hydr0tux> any ideas ?
<Alan502_> airtonix, let me see..
<Pr3nt1c3> I've even rebooted
<Pr3nt1c3> but still... epic fail
<airtonix> Alan502_, also check that it has an ip address (it should in theory be 10.0.2.2)
<Traveler1> this is illegal what im asking for?
<r007> Traveler1 nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf (case might not be exact)
<airtonix> Traveler1, what makes you think that ?
<Traveler1> someone sad that
<swtchrly08> has anyone tried win7 theme
<Davin> valbaca Alright, thanks... then if it doesn't make much of a difference, I'll just do swap and / and not try and do /home as a separate partition. Easier on me if it won't be a problem for me
<airtonix> !ot | swtchrly08
<ubottu> swtchrly08: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Alan502_> airtonix,   inet addr:192.168.56.1  Bcast:192.168.56.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<loopidity> Ray78 i did not understand, did Mobile Broadband appear?
<airtonix> Alan502_, are you sure thats vboxnet0 ?
<Alan502_> airtonix, inet6 addr: fe80::800:27ff:fe00:0/64 Scope:Link
<shwouchk> I am using ubuntu in a VM. When I'm in gnome or in ssh, keyboard works fine. When I am in a local tty though, the keyboard arrows don't work as intended. Help?
<Alan502_> airtonix, yes, i can give you a pastebin of my ifconfig if you want :)
<Pr3nt1c3> why is it that after changing to ubuntu after linux-mint that I'm stll experiencing error like there's no tomorrow???
<swtchrly08> where else would i ask this it is a theme for ubuntu
<theadmin> Pr3nt1c3: ?
<theadmin> swtchrly08: Not a support question, so #ubuntu-offtopic
<airtonix> Alan502_, no its fine, what you need to do though is create a network connection with network manager in ubuntu with the ip address of vboxnet0 as your gateway.
<loopidity> Ray78 Systems-->preference-->network connection
<Pr3nt1c3> I've tried starting hedewars like.... 15 times now.. but I can't even get an error msg
<theadmin> swtchrly08: Also, there is a TON of Windows-7-like themes out there, not just one :P
<r007> lmao htf can you think you can do network communication without an actual network connection
<Pr3nt1c3> wtf s going on?
<Alan502_> airtonix, so network connections>wired>add
<Ray78> loopidity, there is a tab for mobile broadband in the Network Connection
<hiexpo> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Alan502_> airtonix, and i have to put the mac adress of vboxnet0?
<jdsbluedevl> hi, can anyone help with my network connection?  For some reason, Ubuntu recognizes the two Ethernet cards I put in, but refuses to connect.  Could this be a hardware problem, or is this a software problem?
<airtonix> Alan502_, so assuming the vboxnet0 is 192.168.56.1, you would set a "manual" adress of : 192.168.56.10 subnetmask : 255.255.255.0 gateway : 192.168.56.1
<Davin> this may be a dumb question, but do i need to worry about the order of the partitions? either swap before / or / before swap?
<Ray78> loopidity, i already put in the detail in there but i dont know how to use
<Googolplex> hey im lookin for someone with experience with wireshark just have a couple general questions
<airtonix> Alan502_, it would help narrow the connection down to the device to use. you can enter the mac address on the first tab.
<theadmin> Googolplex: Well, ask them, if someone knows, someone will answer.
<r007> Davin dont matter
<Googolplex> in wireshark is it possible to analyze packets over the network from more than just your own machine?
<Davin> r007 thanks, making sure the final leg of this goes smoothly, so im being cautious
<airtonix> Alan502_, you'll also want to insert opendns dns server ip address in the dns server field : 208.67.222.222, 208.67.220.220
<hiexpo> !wireshark | Googolplex
<r007> as long as your Linux partition is /
<hydr0tux> any one in here uses vmware ?
<Googolplex> !wireshark
<theadmin> Hm. I have /dev/sdb1 immideately followed by /dev/sdb3, no /dev/sdb2 whatsoever, what gives? o_O
<Jeebs> I'm back!
<shwouchk> hydr0tux: I do
<Alan502_> airtonix, ok thats a lot of help, thanks!!! trying it now
<Jeebs> Ext3 didn't help
<airtonix> theadmin, partitions of the drive
<hydr0tux> shwouchk, do you know much about NAT ?
<shwouchk> I am using ubuntu in a VM. When I'm in gnome or in ssh, keyboard works fine. When I am in a local tty though, the keyboard arrows don't work as intended. Help?
<shwouchk> hydr0tux: not much. What is your question?
<theadmin> airtonix: Well, how come there is first and third but no second? :/ I guess that's because I just deleted the second one lols, let's see if replugging it will help
<Pr3nt1c3> how do  I get hedgewars to run in lucid?
<hydr0tux> shwouchk, I'm using Ubuntu linux as my main os with iptables.
<hydr0tux> shwouchk, and installed windows xp on vm
<Traveler1> how do i force screen res
<shwouchk> hydr0tux: oh, iptables are hard
<r007> wouldnt listen to a thing airtonix has said prsonally
<hydr0tux> shwouchk, would that automaticly protect my windows ?
<theadmin> Yeah it works... Hm. Whatever :D
<hydr0tux> hydr0tux, no its not LOL
<hydr0tux> hydr0tux, I wrote my own rules, it works good.
<jdsbluedevl> hi, can anyone help with my network connection?  For some reason, Ubuntu recognizes the two Ethernet cards I put in, but refuses to connect.  Could this be a hardware problem, or is this a software problem?
<hiexpo> dooglus,  google wireshark it is kinda off topic here  there are lots of great tutorials out there you need to go to torrents and do a search for wireshark and download the book there is a lot to it
<zipper> hey any1 good in podcast programs?
<hydr0tux> hydr0tux, all I need to know is this, will my windows box be behind iptables too?
<r007> he thinks you dont need a network adapter for network communication
<shwouchk> hydr0tux: yes
<hydr0tux> shwouchk, since I use NAT right ?
<airtonix> hydr0tux, to someone who hasn't written them before it is overwhelming ... specially compared to ufw rules
<shwouchk> hydr0tux: yes
<hydr0tux> shwouchk, thank you :)
<xxiao_> shwouchk, how do you disable gdm under upstart?
<hydr0tux> that all I needed to know.
<klenwell> hi, looking for a better way to check for package in repo than this: $ sudo apt-cache showpkg foo | grep 'Package: foo'
<bastid_raZor> !ot | r007
<ubottu> r007: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<hydr0tux> airtonix, its not hard if you know what you doing, I just havent used vm much
<r007> hydr0tux iptables is blank on ubuntu by default
<airtonix> hydr0tux, iptables... not vmware.
<hydr0tux> r007, of course mate :)
<shwouchk> xxiao_: what I did eventually was edit /etc/init/gdm.conf 
<Traveler1> anyone know how to force screen res
<hydr0tux> r007, I created my own iptables rules and using specail deamon
<xxiao_> shwouchk, that's pretty intrusive, anyway
<hydr0tux> airtonix, ?
<vane> hey my pc show at begin a grub rescue, what i do for start my system??
<airtonix> hydr0tux, ? you said iptables syntax is easy. its clearly not.
<hydr0tux> hydr0tux, what do you mean iptables ... not vmware ?
<hydr0tux> airtonix, I said for me it is :)
<shwouchk> xxiao_: I changed start on (filesystem ... to start on (runlevel [3] and (filesystem ...
<r007> hydr0tux sorry read your question wrong
<hydr0tux> that what I meant any ways
<hydr0tux> r007, np mate
<Jeebs> Hey guys, I'm getting the error "The ext4 file system creation in partition #1 of Serial ATA RAID [letters indicating hdd] (linear) failed." when I try to install ubuntu on one of my hard drives. The same error applies when I try ext3 filesystem.
<shwouchk> xxiao_: I agree. Do you have a different solution that works however?
<hydr0tux> thank you for help guys :D
<r007> Jeebs did I not suggest you try ext3
<Jeebs> yes
<Jeebs> And I tried it
<r007> did you?
<Jeebs> And it had the same error
<hydr0tux> r007, nice nick man
<vane> can someone help me please i have grub rescue> console and i don't know what to do =/
<nvclocknoob> options nvidia NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1 NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1
<jdsbluedevl> hi, can anyone help with my network connection?  For some reason, Ubuntu recognizes the two Ethernet cards I put in, but refuses to connect.  Could this be a hardware problem, or is this a software problem?
<hydr0tux> r007, any relations to inj3ct0r ?
<nvclocknoob>  sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 -o force g  fuse: failed to access mountpoint g: No such file or directory << am i doing this right or is the hd not being detected?
<r007> Loks like windows has raided your drives then
<loopidity> ray78 u there? sorry my connection is poor
<zeronice1> vane: what were you doing before it  happened?
<Pr3nt1c3> why isn't hedge working? I have set-up permissions, user-groups, and related stuff... but all I get i a quick 'flash' on the screen before nothing happens
<Jeruvy> jdsbluedevl: have you tried disabling one of them?
<Pr3nt1c3> can anyone using lucid help?
<jdsbluedevl> jeruvy: no, don't think so
<jdsbluedevl> jeruvy: how would I do that?
<r007> hydr0tux no
<hydr0tux> Pr3nt1c3, sup ?
<theadmin> nvclocknoob: No, it just can't find the directory where you try to mount. Also, you mount NTFS devices using another command, like this: "sudo ntfs-3g PARTITION MOUNTPOINT"
<hydr0tux> r007, never mind then :)
<Pr3nt1c3> hydr0tux, I've got hedgewars installed.... and I've re-installed it 2x..... but I can't play
<Jeebs> ok, so I have windows 7 and xp installed, xp is installed on the drive in questions. Right now I'm in 7 though. Do you know how I would diagnose if it was raided? Would I have to do it from xp?
<hydr0tux> Pr3nt1c3, what exactly you trying to do mate?
<Pr3nt1c3> I have all the 'needed' pkgs installed
<vane> zeronice1, i don't know i was out of the city, and my little syster was playing on the pc
<Pr3nt1c3> I'm just trying to play  game with some friends
<Ray78> loopidity, yup still here
<Pr3nt1c3> but game won't start
<Jeruvy> jdsbluedevl: you should be able to do it directly from the network manage, typically a icon in the top right if you're using gnome.
<Ray78> loopidity, there is a tab for mobile broadband in the Network Connection
<r007> you have too love the response yes then 10 mins later when they have actually done it
<hydr0tux> Pr3nt1c3, oh yeah, don't do games sorry mate.
<loopidity> Ray78 add
<loopidity> Ray78 see if that shows the usb drive
<jdsbluedevl> jeruvy: ok, well, I'm in the Network Manager, what now?  How do I disable one of the cards?
<zeronice1> vane: that could be bad lol.
<r007> what happened to the people who thought they didnt need a nic to do localhost
<airtonix> xxiao, i just discovered my localhost issue is with chromium only. all other browsers will access localhost fine regardless of network connection status
<vane> zeronice1, can you help me please??
<hydr0tux> any one using XChat here ?
<Ray78> loopidity, cant see the device
<xxiao_> shwouchk, so far the safest way to disable gdm is rename /etc/init/gdm.conf to anything else, e.g. gdb.conf.noexec
<airtonix> hydr0tux, just about everyone
<nvclocknoob> ohhh ty the
<hydr0tux> airtonix, how do you hide all this messages *
<Traveler1> why is this so hard im so sick of this is there an easy way to et my tv to conect with my PC as my monitor
<hydr0tux> airtonix, its anoying as hell
<loopidity> Ray78 how is the light on the usb flashing?
<xxiao_> shwouchk, so far the safest way to disable gdm is rename /etc/init/gdm.conf to anything else, e.g. gdb.conf.noexec
<airtonix> hydr0tux, what messages ? people joining and leaving ?
<hydr0tux> airtonix, yes
<Ray78> loopidity, constant blue color flashing
<Jeruvy> jdsbluedevl: try right clicking on the device and selecting disable.  Not sure if thats the correct wording.
<airtonix> hydr0tux, right click on the room entry and select hide join/part messages
<zeronice1> vane: ill try. do u have any partitions like windows
<shwouchk> xxiao_: but the way I did it, I will still be able to start it manually if I want
<jdsbluedevl> jeruvy: no such option
<hydr0tux> airtonix, lol that was easy, thanks maty
<loopidity> Ray78 that means it is registered but not connected
<airtonix> hydr0tux, 50% of the noise gone
<jdsbluedevl> jeruvy: I'm right-clicking on Auth eth0, but no menu comes up
<hydr0tux> exactly :)
<loopidity> Ray78 who is the provider?
<hydr0tux> my eyes where flashing here lol
<loopidity> Ray78 click on Add and follow the steps,
<vane> zeronice1, i have windows on other disk, on the disk with linux, i have swap partition, system partition and home partition
<jibbles> hey all, is anyone here using bazaar?
<Jeruvy> jdsbluedevl: does it have an enable check box?
<hydr0tux> airtonix, very good nickname choice as well :D
<jdsbluedevl> jeruvy: no
<nvclocknoob> how do i use nvclock?
<jdsbluedevl> jeruvy: wait a sec
<Traveler1> i guess theres no hope for me
<loopidity> Ray78 see how far you can get, you will need some details of you provider, you can easily go and ask them if you need to
<xxiao_> shwouchk, that's good then
<colde89> I whant to use utf8 in latex. in a header I will use this line:  \usepackage[utf8]{inputenc}  witch pakage do I have to install in lucid lynx?
<jdsbluedevl> jeruvy: oh, I have to go into the editing menu
<xxiao_> airtonix, thanks for the chrome finding
<hydr0tux> airtonix, you python coder ?
<xxiao_> gtg
<shwouchk> xxiao_: but I definitely agree it is intrusive and annoying... I wish there was a way to manage it
<Ray78> loopidity, i manage to setup the connection as the provider is listed
<shwouchk> xxiao_: have a good one
<Ray78> loopidity, how am i supposed to be dialing it
<r007> can we have some server questions please
<Jeruvy> jdsbluedevl: ok, I wasn't sure exactly how it would look.  See what that does.
<loopidity> Ray78 great, so the connection has been set right?
<jdsbluedevl> jeruvy: ok, deselected "connect automatically" on Eth0 (connection is on Eth1), no luck
<loopidity> Ray78 now rightclick the network manager on panel
<Jeebs> No one for helping me to get my drive to format?
<jdsbluedevl> jeruvy: is restarting network-manager enough, or does it require a reboot?
<loopidity> Ray78 do you see the mobilebroadband connection
<Davin> I promise I'm running out of questions here... for file system, and given that I'm dual booting with Windows 7 and will want to have at least some access from one to the other, is ext4 fine to use? I've seen stuff mentioning programs to access ext2/ext3, but ext4 isn't mentioned. Don't know if it's just old info or if ext4 isn't as accessible
<airtonix> hydr0tux, yes
<hydr0tux> :)
<r007> Davin use ext3
<Jeruvy> jdsbluedevl: no, simply enabling or disabling the connection is enough.  If eth0 doesn't change try the other way.  I assume you have a valid connection on one of the devices?
<loopidity> once /dev/sr1 is ejected, is there a way to plug it back without physically removing the usb device?
<Traveler1> why does ubuntu have to be so hard
<Ray78> loopidity, that is the bad part, not in the panel list.. even when i setting up the provider, it seem like dint detect the USB at all at the first screen
<jdsbluedevl> jeruvy: yes, I do have a valid connection, tested it on another computer
<airtonix> Alan502_, did it work ?
<abhi_nav> Good morning! :)
<Ray78> loopidity, seems like i'm missing something on the initializing part
<Davin> r007, thanks. And does it need a label as I set it up with GParted, or just instruct Ubuntu that is to be / partition when installing?
<jdsbluedevl> jeruvy: switching doesn't help
<loopidity> Ray78 with the usb plugged in, try restarting ubuntu (cause mine works only after restarting)
<Jeruvy> jdsbluedevl: ok verify you have an address and ping your router on either device.
<r007> Traveler1 put it into context imagine your missus said why does it have to be so soft which is better
<loopidity> Ray78 I am assuming you have added the device correctly
<Ray78> ok.. will try
<vane> ??
<jdsbluedevl> jeruvy: but you gave me a good idea.  I'm going to remove one of the cards and see if I have a connection.
<Traveler1> why cant someone try to help me
<Alan502_> airtonix, i already made the interface, i'll connect the modem now brb
<Jeruvy> jdsbluedevl: I mentioned it because on
<jdsbluedevl> jeruvy: you mean ping it from my working computer or my nonworking Ubuntu computer?
<lukehasnoname`> has anyone had trouble using the USB installer creator?
<ranjan> Traveler1, whats your problem??
<r007> labels are for your use only but it will need to be /
<Ray78> loopidity, the adding part is not correct i think, as the USB not recognized as a modem
<Jeruvy> jdsbluedevl: from the non-working connection.
<jdsbluedevl> ok, how do I ping it?
<lo> hello
<loopidity> Ray78 you could ask your provider with the details of your connection
<Traveler1> im trying to connect my tv to my computer via DVI but i get a message saying that res isnt correct but i cant change it
<loopidity> loopidity who is the provider?
<Jeruvy> jdsbluedevl:' ping <address>'  from a terminal/shell
<Ray78> loopidity, Digi from malaysia
<jdsbluedevl> jeruvy: oh, nvm, I see where you're coming from.  I don't have a router, as the connection comes directly from the university
<jdsbluedevl> jeruvy: they don't allow routers
<nvclocknoob> lol
<loopidity> Ray78 were you able to find Digi on the list?
<loopidity> Ray78 i m on ubuntu10.04 and i see them
<nvclocknoob> gpart isnt loading..i ran the command and it said it wasnt installed..i just installed it
<r007> Devin labels are for your use only but it will need to be /
<Ray78> loopidity, yup.. its listed, the AP all all other info are automatically listed
<jdsbluedevl> jeruvy: and even so, what address?
<Traveler1> ranjan get my last message?
<jdsbluedevl> jeruvy: I'm guessing 127.0.0.1 is not the proper address, right
<jdsbluedevl> ?
<Jeruvy> jdsbluedevl: try 'ifconfig' from a terminal to verify your address
<loopidity> Ray78 that looks good, did you restart and see
<zeronice1> vane: its hard for me to  tell you what to do because im not sure what ur sister did. if i were you i would google what the grub prompt your getting actually is and why it could be showing up.maybe even booting into a live cd and trying to see what could have happened in there
<loopidity> Ray78 make it connect automatically
<Ray78> loopidity, ok will do now
<zeronice1> could be good
<r007> telnet localhost 25
<jdsbluedevl> jeruvy: no addresses in ifconfig
<jdsbluedevl> jeruvy: one sec, I see two, but they're under lo, not eth1
<r007> no need for a network connection there oh no lol
<Davin> hopeful final question... i take it swap has the filesystem that contains swap in the name?
<jdsbluedevl> jeruvy: I see 127.0.0.1 and 255.0.0.0
<hiexpo> 127 is the addr
<Dan11b> can anyone help me figure out how to get my sound card to work
<jdsbluedevl> jeruvy: ok, I'm pinging 127.0.0.1, what should I be seeing if it's working?
<Jeruvy> jdsbluedevl: verify which device is up and plugged in (eth0 or eth1)  then from a terminal type 'ifup eth0'
<nvclocknoob> is it muted?
<Dan11b> ...my sound card? no
<zeronice1> vane: this could help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<hiexpo> i just pinged your ip and it is good
<nvclocknoob> sometimes it is..but if there is no speaker icon it's not installed and started
<vane> zeronice1, thank i will check =)
<Jeruvy> jdsbluedevl: or ifup eth1 whichever you are using thats enabled.
<Dan11b> i have a speaker icon, sound comes in extremely distorted and cracky
<jdsbluedevl> jeruvy: apparently neither, as both are giving me permission denied, then when I tried sudo, it says "Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1"
<nvclocknoob> what sound card?
<zeronice1> vane: sorry i couldent help u more and good luck
<chilli0> Hello , How can I stream music/videos on my xbox 360 from ubuntu 10.04? And maybe for music have playlists if that's possible.
<Dan11b> sound blaster xfi extreme gamer
<Jeebs> Are any file system/ubuntu installation pros around? besides you r007
<vane> zeronice1, relax =)
<nvclocknoob> are you overclocking or have an onboard card enabled?
<hiexpo> ping 127.0.0.1
<Dan11b> im not overclocking and i disabled the onboard sound card, at least i think i did
<jdsbluedevl> jeruvy: and again, what am I supposed to see in the ping?
<nvclocknoob> make sure the onboard is disabled first
<r007> jdsbluedevl type this and give us your output  lshw -C network
<wvm> Hi all, I have a problem with wired networking: since an update of Lucid a month or so ago it does not connect to my network any more when booting. This is a major problem as authentication is over the network so network must be up immediately upon boot. Manually running 'ifup eth0' (as root) brings up the network easily. This used to be automatic until I ran an update.
<hiexpo> see if it responds
<Dan11b> under sound preferences it its disabled
<jdsbluedevl> r007: I have to transfer via thumb drive, give me a few minutes
<nvclocknoob> good, but it shouldn't be detected..disable it in bios...but since it's disabled it shouldn't interfere..
<hiexpo> i pinged it so it is good
<nvclocknoob> hmm
<Jeruvy> jdsbluedevl: you should see results.  However you need to get a device to grab an address.  If eth1 isn't working try eth0
<hydr0tux> airtonix, still there bud?
<nvclocknoob> distorted all that time? or just in a certain application? what ersion ubuntu?
<Dan11b> all the time
<Dan11b> and let me check the version (im really new to ubuntu)
<nvclocknoob> kk
<jdsbluedevl> jeruvy: well, I'm getting something that says "64 bytes from 127.0.0.1: icmp_seq=X ttl=Y time=Z ms"
<hiexpo> iwconfig
<airtonix> hydr0tux, yes
<Dan11b> 10.04 LTS
<hydr0tux> airtonix, did you get any of my msg
<nvclocknoob> same, but i had issues with my sblive first off a while ago when 8.04 was the first version i came across
<Jeruvy> jdsbluedevl: thats a localhost connection, not a network connection
<jdsbluedevl> jeruvy: then I don't have a network connection
<nvclocknoob> now it just detects and runs
<Dan11b> my sound card is detected under sound preferences
<carlosleon> Hi there o/
<nvclocknoob> now what drivers have been installed for it..ubuntu usually just loads alsa and that works
<Pr3nt1c3> after re-inst everything to do with hedge... it's now working...
<Pr3nt1c3> thanks for the help **
<Dan11b> i dont know how to check that
<Jeruvy> jdsbluedevl: correct, if 'ifconfig' shows no address you need to manually bring it up using 'ifup', if that doesn't work I'd be looking at the network to be the issue.  Perhaps your uni needs something specific to hand you an address.
<nvclocknoob> hmm
<jdsbluedevl> r007: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/452766/
<carlosleon> can I find in this channel some support for Empathy?
<Alan502_> airtonix, i found out it doesn't work :\ i'm starting to suspect it is something that it didn't do well on the virtual machine
<hiexpo> ifconfig will give you the ip if you are connected  or otherwise just your local ip in which is 127.0.0.1
<nvclocknoob> like my sblive says it's using alsa
<isw> Is there any other ubuntu gui apps like avant window?
<Alan502_> airtonix, i noticed i cannot be connected to the vboxnet0 connection i created and eth0 at the same time, though?
<nvclocknoob> down my usage tracks
<bastid_raZor> isw: cairo-dock
<nvclocknoob> "default mixer tracks"
<Dan11b> if i go to sound preferences under applications it says alsa plug in
<isw> bastid_raZor: thanks
<jdsbluedevl> jeruvy: no, it was working fine and dany 2 weeks ago.  Then the network sharing that I was using for my Roku got borked, I did a fresh install of Ubuntu, and now no Internet connection
<nvclocknoob> and the rest are auto detected?
<jdsbluedevl> jeruvy: and when I plug the connection into my MacBook, it works quite well
<Dan11b> the rest of what, under applications in sound preferences thats all i see
<nvclocknoob> yes, there.. just making sure something hasnt changed there
<jdsbluedevl> r007: did you get the pastebin?
<Dan11b> yeah all i see is AlSA plug in
<mf_417> Hi, does anyone know about an open source windows pptp client ?
<nvclocknoob> kk
<abhi_nav> mf_417, what is pptp?
<loopidity> Ray78 did that help?
<Davin> aaaaand partitioning stopped Windows from being able to start again...
<Leemp> How do you launch a process from terminal, and not lock up the terminal?
<mf_417> poptop
<Jeebs> Davin: just do a start up repair
<abhi_nav> ??
<Jeebs> work 95% of the time
<bastid_raZor> Leemp: command & disown
<jdsbluedevl> r007: did you get the pastebin?
<nvclocknoob> crackling with some x-fi cards.. is a universal issue...windows or ubuntu.. i member seeing complaints about it.. looking for some fixes
<hiexpo> Leemp,  what do u mean not lock up the terminal?
<Leemp> bastid_raZor: Thanks
<Dan11b> alright, it runs fine under windows
<Leemp> hiexpo: When you launch a process the terminal won't take any input until that process ends.
<Leemp> hiexpo: disown takes care of that
<barqs> What's the site where you can copy and paste information onto? I forgot the name of it. it's like a pastebucket site
<hiexpo> yes or just open another terminal
<maco> !pastebin | barqs
<ubottu> barqs: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Suit_Of_Sables> Hello, does anyone know why, when installing from a Lucid Live CD to a macbook, grub-update would fail? Each time I try to install when it gets to 93% and runs grub-update if gets that fatal error. I continued the installation without the bootloader. I am trying to make this a dual boot machine with Ubuntu and OSX. When I hold alt on startup, the ubuntu partition shows as "windows"  and when booted from, just brings me to some
<Suit_Of_Sables> grub 1.9something bash like command line interface.  When I boot from the OSX partition it can't even see the linux partition except in disc utility. Again, what would cause grub-update to fail? Do I need a internet connection to install Lucid from the live CD? >.< Can I install grub from OSX in someway so I can boot the linux system?
<Dan11b> i wish i could go back and pick another of the 3 drivers i had an option to picking, but i duno how to get back to that option, the system > admin > hardware drivers doesnt come up with anything for sound card, just for graphics
<Leemp> hiexpo: Yea, but then you have to leave that one open the whole time.. not really optimal heh.
<maco> barqs: also, your nick is quite tasty and caffeinated :)
<rohitnikocool> how to delete older version of grub?
<hiexpo> !flood | Suit_Of_Sables
<ubottu> Suit_Of_Sables: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<barqs> maco: Haha tyvm :P and I know! I love it
<Suit_Of_Sables> sowwy
<hiexpo> Leemp,  i do it all the time
<maco> barqs: root beer is my favourite drink
<Davin> Jeebs, trying start up repair now.... also just remembered the GParted mentioned a bootrec thing that might fix this also
<rohitnikocool> how to delete the older version of grub,plz help me i am a newbie
<barqs> maco: Same here :) It's tasty, and non-alcoholic lol
<nvclocknoob> wow
<Dan11b> ?
<Leemp> hiexpo: Seeing as i never shut down, i really don't like leaving terminals open all over the place lol. I don't understand why you would want to.
<nvclocknoob> is there an "analog stereo " setting anwhere?
<razz1> how do I find the FAQ
<nvclocknoob> anywhere?
<Suit_Of_Sables> IntMac Dual boot question concering grub-update failure upon ubuntu install. http://paste.ubuntu.com/452771/
<Dan11b> if i go to sound preferences hardware profile there is all kinds of analag and digital settings
<nvclocknoob> enable analog where possible
<ubuntu_> hi, is xfce faster than gnome?
<nvclocknoob> does this fix things or turn off sound?
<Dan11b> no just keeps sounding like crap
<Davin> start up repair said it couldn't fix it....
<nvclocknoob> and it's plugged into the green port correct? no damage to the wires?
<isw> bastid_raZor: thanks a ton again man this is very very nice.
<HermanDE_> Suit_Of_Sables, Do you have a pastebin that actually has something?
<Dan11b> yeah , if i restart and boot up in windows it runs perfectly fine
<bastid_raZor> isw: i highly enjoy cairo-dock. glad you like it too
<nvclocknoob> pci/pci-e or is it a usb stick?
<Dan11b> um i think pci
<nvclocknoob> kk
<HermanDE_> Suit_Of_Sables, I don't think you want grub.......
<shawncm217> How often is the chromium-browser package updated?
<Suit_Of_Sables> HermanDE_:  Well I have OSX installed already so there is an EFI partition.
<Line> hello, how can i mount a dd image of a hard disk with the read only option enabled?
<HermanDE_> Suit_Of_Sables, Have you looked at the efi boot managers?
<Jeebs> Anyone know how I could fix this? "The ext4 file system creation in partition #6 of Serial ATA RAID [lettershere] (linear) failed." Happens with both ext3 and 4. afaik the drive is not part of a raid array, I only plugged it in yesterday. It has one partition on it already which is ntfs.trying to format unallocated space.
<Suit_Of_Sables> HermanDE_: Would installing rEFIt on the OSX system allow me to boot the linux system?
<nvclocknoob> try installing "alsa mixer" via add/remove software..the gui version
<nvclocknoob> some people have had results messing with the volume slider there
<Traveler1> anyone know where to get the drivers for ATI
<Dan11b> lol okay how do i do that
<ubuntu_> is xubuntu faster than ubuntu?
<HermanDE_> Suit_Of_Sables, My experience of Linux on Oldworld and NewWorld Macs are well established...  The new IntelMacs are a big black hole for me....
<Leemp> I think i have a bad make installation of a program. How would i clean it up? Just go in and start deleting willy nilly? Or is there some method to it?
<HermanDE_> ubuntu_, Yes, of course, only on tuesdays, When the moon is high and a sweaty beer is in the left hand....  That should answer your past few questions....
<HermanDE_> Leemp, make clean
<razz1> topics
<HermanDE_> Leemp, Or was it shoddy from the "make install"?
<wildbat> Jeebs, from gparted?
<Jeebs> This is just during installation of ubuntu
<Leemp> HermanDE_: I think it was a shoddy install. I've got a python2.5 that i have no idea what put it there (i was trying a few different things)
<ranjan> Hi all :) problem with NVIDIA restricted drivers in Lucid ....Ny help??
<Leemp> HermanDE_: Either way, my working py2.5 install, at /usr/local/python2.5 is *not* the same as my /usr/bin/python2.5
<wildbat> Jeebs, use gparted in live session see what you got~ always partition then reboot be4 the actual install ~
<pawan> hi
<Shamoun> hey guys
<Jeebs> alrighty
<pawan> how to assicoate vuze to torrents
<Leemp> HermanDE_: So i fully want to purge the /usr/bin/python2.5 variant, and then make a link from my working one to the /bin location
<Shamoun> i tried asking this in xubuntu but noone has an answer
<Traveler1> i need drivers for an ati card where do i get them from
<pawan> its not the default
<Shamoun> how do i manage what services start up with the pc in xubuntu. i have googled for it and someone asked the same question in the forums and there is simply no answer
<Kinch2> Why does kubuntu crash all the time?
<Dan11b> is there a way to reinstall the drivers for it?
<nvclocknoob> well its using alsa
<bullgard4> ranjan: Describe your nvidia problem more precisely please so that others can help.
<Izinucs> Kinch2: I don't have that problem
<Dan11b> is there different versions of alsa
<Kinch2> Izinucs, care to tell me a bit about your hardware?
<Izinucs> Kinch2: are you using Karmic or Maveric?
<nvclocknoob> which is like a linux emulater, that support a wide range of cards
<ranjan> bullgard4, its with the plymouth
<kr3w> is KDE faster or GNOME
<Kinch2> Karmic
<nvclocknoob> have you updated recently?
<Dan11b> yeah
<nvclocknoob> k then it shuould be up to date
<ranjan> bullgard4, the plymouth resolution gets lowered after installing nvidia restricted drivers
<Dan11b> and it gave me 3 options to choose sound card drivers
<HermanDE_> Leemp, Wow....
<Izinucs> Kinch2: AMD 4500+ .. 4gigs ram.. 3 harddrives.. nvidia gforce 8200 motherboard and video etc. etc.
<Dan11b> i chose one and went from no sound to this crackling sound
<nvclocknoob> add/remove software is under applications btw
<Leemp> HermanDE_: lol
<nvclocknoob> and have you disabled surround sound?
<Kinch2> Izinucs, Hmm pretty different from what I was running it on, you're on karmic?
<Dan11b> no
<HermanDE_> Leemp, That is an amazing push....  Ubuntu is dependent on a version of Python....  Uninstalling/modifying can get ugly...
<nvclocknoob> try disableing surround sound
<Dan11b> where would i do that at
<Leemp> HermanDE_: Lucid doesn't even come with 2.5
<nvclocknoob> you made need the alsa-gui
<Izinucs> Kinch2: yep.. one quirk with my motherboard is it won't boot a live cd or the system without pci=nomsi in the kernel boot line
<colde89> I whant to use utf8 in latex. in a header I will use this line:  \usepackage[utf8]{inputenc}  witch pakage do I have to install in lucid lynx?
<HermanDE_> Leemp, The make install will attempt to modify paths....
<bullgard4> ranjan: I do know that other people experienced the same problem. Look it up in Launchpad please.
<HermanDE_> Leemp, Then things start to get ugly....
<Leemp> HermanDE_: That's why i was installing it. Those jerks removed 2.4 and 2.5 from the repos heh
<nvclocknoob> i need to d/l it myself lets do this d/l the alsa-gui via the add/remove software under application menu
<Kinch2> Izinucs, I couldn't figure out anything I was doing wrong, it was a vanilla install and although I could successfully install it I was getting crashes for every other program I opened
<Leemp> HermanDE_: I don't get what the problem is? Ubuntu relies on 2.6, right?
<Dan11b> alsamixergui?
<Line> hello, how can i mount a dd image of a hard disk with the read only option enabled?
<Traveler1> someone please help me im trying to find drivers for my system
<Izinucs> Kinch2: you should try opening some of those crashing programs from cli and see if there is any indication as to why
<ranjan> bullgard4, its a famous bug and found all over the internet :)
<HermanDE_> Leemp, That is the beauty of Ubuntu/Debian....   Next time install the debian version....
<nvclocknoob> "gnome alsa mixxer"
<maco> colde89: texlive-latex-extra
<ranjan> bullgard4, but the workarounds i tried is not working
<Lint01> Line, -o ro
<colde89> maco: thanks, I will try
<Izinucs> Kinch2: are you using a "store bought" machine?
<elie> hey guys
<HermanDE_> Leemp, Sure....  It's been awhile since I compiled /make/installed python...  It used to fsck with my paths....
<Leemp> HermanDE_: Odd, out of all the Googling, no one suggested a debian version heh
<Kinch2> thanks Izinucs I'll try that, yes its a sony laptop circa 2003
<nvclocknoob> dan both i believe
<elie> please save me: my apache is having an environment TZ=America/Chicago! why is it not following the local timezone?
<Leemp> HermanDE_: I don't get what it might have screwed with though. python still runs py2.6
<bullgard4> ranjan: Hm. In that case I suggest that you report it in Launchpad so that it is documented for the developers.
<Izinucs> Kinch2: have you tried googling it with model # and "kubuntu" to see what pops up?
<HermanDE_> Leemp, (Insert really smart ass remark here)   ...  :)
<Knat> I have a program crashing which is trying to send sound to a sound card, the problem is there is no soundcard, is there a way to route all sound output to /dev/null or something
<Line> Lint01, sudo mount -o ro loop,offset=1048576B backup.img  /media/backup/
<Line> Lint01, will that work?
<Leemp> HermanDE_: ?
<Kinch2> Izinucs, ya, nada
<Lint01> Line, -t loop
<HermanDE_> Leemp, It should be easy to go through the make file and see what was installed/where....
<bullgard4> !sound |Knat
<Izinucs> Kinch2: how 'bout on the forums?
<ubottu> Knat: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<HermanDE_> Leemp, Do a surgical strike....
<HermanDE_> Leemp, Take care that the python 2.6 is not using it....
<HermanDE_> Leemp, The make file should be easy to read...  Look for the install section...
<Leemp> HermanDE_: So where would that be? Are you saying that to uninstall something, you need the source installation files?
<Izinucs> Kinch2: I gotta ask.. even though it sounds like you've probably already done it.. have you tried a full sys upgrade with "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<Lint01> Leemp, that's a danger of source installs
<HermanDE_> Leemp, If you installed using the source....  The you should uninstall using the source....
<Kinch2> Regarding sound issues, the problem I had was that alsamixer had muted, or turned down the volume on the main out
<HermanDE_> Leemp, Sometimes there is an uninstall in the make file....
<Kinch2> Try alsamixer in the terminal and see if you need to just crank the volume
<HermanDE_> Leemp, try "make uninstall"
<Kinch2> Izinucs, ya, I had high hopes for an update
<Izinucs> Kinch2: how much ram do you have?
<Kinch2> 2 GB
<Izinucs> Kinch2: should be enough.. 32bit or 64?
<Leemp> HermanDE_: So, you're saying that debian installers work just as good as ubuntu repos?
<Kinch2> 32bit
<Izinucs> Kinch2: DOH!  '03 machine should be 32
<Leemp> HermanDE_: I've never been told that :/, it's always been either use a repo, or compile it yourself
<Kinch2> KDE is fairly resource intensive I suppose, but I would see it crawl not crash
<Kinch2> Izinucs, I think I may just install KDE in an ubuntu install and go from there
<Traveler1> someone help me
<HermanDE_> Leemp, Ubuntu is based on Debian....  The DEB package is exactly the same.....
<zeronice1> Traveler1: with?
<Kinch2> Traveler1, you made it to IRC
<HermanDE_> Leemp, Even deps are dealt with the same.....
<Izinucs> Kinch2: if you do, don't install the entire kubuntu-desktop.. just the kde WM
<jkalex05> it feels cool to have a PC without windows
<HermanDE_> Leemp, DEB...  Yes, that is Debian Packaging....
<Kinch2> Izinucs, right.
<Leemp> HermanDE_: Man, bizarre.
<Traveler1> why would something not let me click install
<jkalex05> im lovin ubuntu... now i gotta learn how to work it thru the terminal
<HermanDE_> Leemp, Nope...  Just history.....  Ubuntu is a fork of Debian that feeds back to Debian.....
<Leemp> HermanDE_: Yea i know, but i literally, have *never* seen someone say "just go grab the debain repo package"
<zeronice1> Traveler1: can you elaborate more?
<bastid_raZor> !terminal | jkalex05 great howto here :
<ubottu> jkalex05 great howto here :: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Leemp> HermanDE_: I mean, people are making crap deb installers of their own, in launchpad repositories..
<Kinch2> Regarding debian packages, I have had the problem when installing packages made for debian that the debian repos have newer versions which your package may depend on
<HermanDE_> Leemp, It's just a bit obvious to some that have been here for awhile.....
<nvclocknoob> dan are you still with me?
<Leemp> HermanDE_: Why are they doing that if they can just use the deb repos.
<Dan11b> yeah im here man
<nvclocknoob> both programs do the same thing
<Leemp> HermanDE_: I am honestly flabbergasted heh.
<nvclocknoob> i think gnome enables more features
<Kinch2> Izinucs, thanks for your help I should look closer at the debug info in the console
<Izinucs> Kinch2: I run "u" on my laptop and "k" on the desktop.. With the latest updates on both I have a hard time deciding which to focus on.. I do like the new kde desktop despite what some say.. integration with gmail, calendar is a bit problemmatic but semi functional.. akonadi server and stringi give me occational issues.
<HermanDE_> Leemp, Welcome to the forks of OS's.....  :)  Back to that smart ass remark above....
<Kinch2> It happens so often that I figure it must have been something I dide
<Leemp> HermanDE_: Alright, well on that note, why is it not advised for me to use a python2.5 from Karmic?
<nvclocknoob> but you should be able to disable or mute or decrease the volume of various surround sound settings..like center and 3d..etc
<Kinch2> Izinucs, I've used KDE in other environments and it beats gnome hands down for efficiency
<HermanDE_> Leemp, Debian has a very slow release cycle....  But the releases are high quality.....  Ubuntu is on the bleeding edge....  Some packages are worse than others.....
<Leemp> HermanDE_: I've been warned not to. Wouldn't Karmic be even closer than a Debian repo?
<guenots> quit
<Dan11b> yeah
<Knat> bullgard4: I'm running ubuntu on a remote server, I don't have any xwindows installed.  I am running some software and outputting it to xvfb.  The problem is its trying to also output sound, I need to set up a fake sound card device that just dumps everything thats passed to it to /dev/null, Gnome has a device snd-dummy which is availible while gnome is running, i was wondering if theres another way
<Izinucs> Kinch2: if it's a vanilla install then most likely it incorrectly assigned a driver or something
<razz1> I just installed 10.04, I have a dual digital tuner, nvidia gpu. Haven't installed nvidia driver yet. I want to set up Mythtv. Do I need Nvidia driver. everythin seems to be workin fine with the default driver/
<Kinch2> Izinucs, that's gotta be it...
<nvclocknoob> try disableing /muteing "surround"
<HermanDE_> Leemp, Sure.....  You have a choice....  If one fails, try another.....
<Kinch2> My guess was the ATI driver so I tried installing a different version with no success
<nvclocknoob> i also notice that both my sound cards are enabled..and using each other as well
<HermanDE_> Leemp, Or create your own package.....  Very easy....
<Dan11b> if i mute then i get zero sound
<Izinucs> Kinch2: check dmesg and see if there are any errors after a crash as well
<nvclocknoob> one over rides the other..
<Dan11b> if i mute surround sound that is
<nvclocknoob> ??
<Dan11b> if i mute surround sound, i get no sound from anything
<Izinucs> Kinch2: or on boot for that matter.
<nvclocknoob> then your plugged into the blac/surround sound jack..or have a system hooked up to your pc?
<HermanDE_> Leemp, I reserve compliling to systems that I can't get prepackages and would be a complete PITA to create a package for.....
<Dan11b> um i dont think so, ill check on the back
<Dan11b> i sent you a pm btw
<HermanDE_> Leemp, In my case I have 2 systems across 6 servers, 10 workstations that were a PITA to package....
<nvclocknoob> ah
<Shamoun> hey guys, i am running xubunut and it doesn't have the services manager that ubuntu does. i need to have smbd and nmbd start automatically with my pc, how can i do that via command line?
<Leemp> HermanDE_: What makes things a PITA to package?
<Emry> Anyone know the URL for the bug tracker? To be honest, the behavior of the new notification system is so annoying that it is really starting to bother me. O.o;;
<rww> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<clao> hye, im making abash script to execute a program using wine, but i need the script to run in aterminarl after i double click it, how can I do this please
<Emry> Thanks!
<clao> ?
<bullgard4> [Evolution 2.28.3] To mark a certain e-mail  as "Read" fails. It does not fail with 100 others. -- How to troubleshoot?
<Emry> Does anyone know the name of the package that does the notifications? :P
<HermanDE_> Leemp, Crazy make files that require custom precompilied binaries from vendors to even think about working....  At least in these two cases...
<rww> Emry: notifications being the little bubble things that pop up on occasion, or the icons in the panel?
<razz1> I was using Zimbra in windows. Should I move to evolution or stay with zimbra in ubuntu
<Emry> rww:  The bubble that pops up all the time, every time anything happens online and blocks what I am working on from view. :P  The little icons are fine. ^^
<Emry> :)
<rww> Emry: notify-osd
<jibbles> Leemp, put " &" after the command. If you don't want the command to quit when the shell (terminal) is closed, put "nohup " in front as well.
<Jeebs> Hey, I tried gparted to format my drive
<Jeebs> no deal
<Emry> rww: Thanks.  I will search for info on that first and see if it is behavior I can tweak.  :)
<Leemp> HermanDE_: So, can i simply add various debain repositories? Or should i install these things by downloading them first? And on that note, if i have multiple sources for a single package (ie, python2.6), how do i deal with that?
<bullgard4> Knat: May be googling for "dimmy sound device" will help you. I do not know.
<bullgard4> Knat: May be googling for "dummy sound device" will help you. I do not know.
<nvclocknoob> how do i use nvclock?
<HermanDE_> Leemp, Your choice....  You could use apt-pinning and put in other repositories as you choose....  Create your own repository for custom stuff....
<Fanshawe> Hey all. How does one go about mounting partitions automatically on startup?
<HermanDE_> Leemp, The pinning will enable you to set one as very high priority....  And another to completly ignore unless called for....
<well_laid_lawn> clao: I make another script that uses xterm to start your script
<jibbles> Leemp, a more advanced program to manage more programs through your terminal is screen, it is worth checking out
<HermanDE_> Fanshawe, check out /etc/fstab
<bastid_raZor> !fstab | Fanshawe
<ubottu> Fanshawe: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Jeebs> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/sS9XnNwi Here is the error gparted gets when I try to format my drive
<HermanDE_> jibbles, Screen only acts as a virtual terminal....
<Fanshawe> Awesome. Thank you all.
<panthar__> screen is awesome
<HermanDE_> Then you guys need to try splitvt....
<nvclocknoob> i have installed nvclock, where is it?
<HermanDE_> Why have multiple terminal windows, when a single one will do....
<panthar__> screen is great for organizing multiple processes
<colde89> maco: I have installed texlive-base, texlive-extra and texlive-xtex, but still get these error: ! Package inputenc Erroor: Unicode char \u8_ch not set up for use with Latex
<HermanDE_> Screen is scriptable.....  ATD something to start at midnight in a screen....  Check the results in the morning.....
<jibbles> HermanDE_, I suppose I am not 100% clear on the difference between a terminal, a shell, a terminal emulator, virtual terminal, etc...
<maco> colde89: i dont know, i just know that the package i named before is the one that provides that package you were including
<nvclocknoob> so noone here know anything about nvclock or where add/remove installs stuff like that/
<Jeebs> wildbat: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/sS9XnNwi
<rww> nvclocknoob: /usr/bin/nvclock?
<colde89> maco: ok..
<nvclocknoob> hmm
<HermanDE_> jibbles, A shell is an execution environment.  This a command interpreter.
<panthar__> cant say i've used it
<Leemp> HermanDE_: I dunno, running into dependancy issues at the moment. I'll have to dig through this stuff tomorrow. "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: python2.5-minimal (= 2.5.2-15+lenny1)"
<HermanDE_> jibbles, A terminal usually refereed to access to a shell.
<jkalex05> Im trying to install duke nukem 3d
<Leemp> HermanDE_: And when trying to install minimal, it says a later version is already installed, so it won't install
<jkalex05> i used command
<jkalex05> wget http://apt.duke4.net/key/eduke32.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<jibbles> ok, so a terminal connects the user (or process) to the shell (interpreter)
<HermanDE_> Leemp, Yep....  You might want to try the version from Debian Squeeze....
<jkalex05> it said wiritted to stout
<jkalex05> now what?
<Leemp> HermanDE_: Is that the latest?
<HermanDE_> jibbles, That would be a good way.....
<jkalex05> sorry im a linux noob
<HermanDE_> Leemp, Yep.....
<RedEvolution> Is anyone willing to help me configure my wireless adapter on 10.04?
<Emry> Does anyone know where to adjust the settings for notify-osd? :P  All the info I see is to the effect of "Here is the spec" or a page saying "We want more notifications please" When honestly, I am wanting to make them less obtrusive. :)
<HermanDE_> Leemp, Or you could try karmic....  Choices are wild....
<wildbat> Jeebs,paste sudo fdisk -l
<rww> Emry: as far as I know, there aren't any
<jibbles> HermanDE_, if e.g. xterm is a X terminal emulator, what is a real terminal, and where is the object code or binary for it?
<HermanDE_> jibbles, Most people confuse a terminal and a shell....  in most situations it can work as the same....
<Leemp> HermanDE_: So what i'm seeing is i can expect failure heh. Would a better option simply be making my own packages?
<Emry> rww: :/ I did see a notation saying that apparently the Kubuntu community is going a different direction with it.  If I can't alter it, and I can't remove it, then it basically leaves me two choices, and neither are optimal.
<panthar__> whats wrong w/ ur wireles adaptor?
<HermanDE_> jibbles, This goes into the history of Unix.....
<jibbles> Erm, well I guess I can read about it :)
<HermanDE_> Leemp, Sure.... That would be another method.....
<rww> Emry: you can replace it with the notification-daemon package, which has GNOME's indicator system. That's what I ended up doing.
<jkalex05> anyone know what im diong wrong?
<Jeebs> wildbat: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/nHDTcjy6
<rww> Emry: ( sudo aptitude install notification-daemon notify-osd_ )
<PorkSoda> Guys/gals, I just upgraded a box to 10.04. It does not have the me menu like on another fresh install. How do I install it.
<Jeebs> it's at the bottom of that paste, after the gparted information
<PorkSoda> !memenu
<HermanDE_> Leemp, Keep in mind that some Debian/Ubuntu packages are virtual....  In other words you try and install Python-2.5...  And it is only a referrer to other packages....
<HermanDE_> Leemp, So, just find the root python packages......
<wildbat> Jeebs, and mount -l?
<jkalex05> im trying to install eduke32
<Leemp> I'm still trying to figure out how a later version of python2.5-minimal is already installed. Something that shouldn't be, given that it's not in any ubuntu repos.
<HermanDE_> jibbles, If you are running X in a terminal  (Yes, it is offically called a Graphic Terminal) ....  Any other terminal you are running is virtual through a real (X windows) terminal....
<rww> HermanDE_: Please don't recommend users in here to add Debian repositories or use Debian repository packages. Mixing repositories is unsupported and causes packaging conflicts.
<Emry> rww: does the notify-osd_ tell it to suppress that one? :P
<jkalex05> I used wget to download it
<jkalex05> now what do i do?
<rww> Emry: it tells it to remove the package.
<wildbat> Jeebs, sdc6 is ext4 already i think
<Leemp> HermanDE_: Anyway, i give up for the night. I'll look into making my own packages. So far make/install has been the easiest route, go figure heh
<HermanDE_> Leemp, That happens....  :)
<jibbles> g'nite all!
<Jeebs> wildbat: if it's ext4 already, shouldn't it still let me format it again?
<Jeebs> Although gparted bicks it up as unknown
<Jeebs> *picks
<wildbat> Jeebs, if you mounted nopes
<HermanDE_> rww, Any suggestions for someone asking about a package dropped by Ubuntu, but supported by other DEB based distros?
<bullgard4> [Evolution 2.28.3] To mark a certain e-mail  as "Read" fails. It does not fail with 100 others. -- How to troubleshoot?
<wildbat> Jeebs, or you have a corrupted partition table
<rww> HermanDE_: python2.5 was dropped for a reason. The correct answer would be to find out that reason and explain it to the user.
<Emry> rww: Hehehe.  apt-get just refused to do it at all without removing everything under the sun.  :P aptitude gave me a warning that ubuntu-desktop is broken and offered to remove it for me. ^^
<Jeebs> it's not mounted
<maco> Emry: try aptitude safe-upgrade
<rww> Emry: heh, weird. They must have changed around the metapackage depends since the last time I looked at them. Sorry about that.
<Jeebs> wildbat: it's not mounted
<Jeebs> so it couldn't be in use
<wildbat> Jeebs, ok try this ~ sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc6 bs=4k count=1024
<wildbat> Jeebs, then reboot
<Guest31174> hey there you bun too!
<nvclocknoob> wow system latency for my nvidia 5500 was set at 255 =c
<rww> maco: that wouldn't help. There's a depend from ubuntu-desktop on notify-osd that I thought was on notification-daemon (which notify-osd provides). I think I got mixed up with gnome-* or something.
<nvclocknoob> no wonder video lagged
<HermanDE_> rww, Yep...  Looks like a distro decision over security....  bad answer for someone looking for a solution....
<Jeebs> wildbat: reboot to the livecd and then try gparted again, I'm guessing?
<feekill> wtf my wallpaper keeps switching back to the original xubuntu bg
<rww> HermanDE_: It is, however, the correct one. Telling users to start using Debian repository packages is not.
<Izinucs> nvclocknoob: where do you find that setting?
<guohongsheng> Server LVM disk space, how clean and backup
<wildbat> Jeebs, yes
<HermanDE_> rww, That is the freedom of using Linux....  Slack and RPMs are supported under Ubuntu.....
<maco> HermanDE_: not officially... and not here
<rww> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Jeebs> just wanna get this straight, as I'll have to install java again in the live os. Only have one internet enabled computer around me atm.
<rww> Note the "quite dangerous and unsupported". Same applies to repo mixing.
<HermanDE_> rww, Yea.....
<Jeebs> live cd doesn't have a hidden irc client does it?
<maco> Jeebs: yes, empathy
<Izinucs> Jeebs: nope but you can easily install irssi
<rww> Jeebs: Try http://webchat.freenode.net/ . Empathy can do it, but it's a pain.
<Guest31174> use xchat
<Izinucs> sorry yep
<HermanDE_> rww, a bot says so...  so it's wrong....  weird....
<vu1kan> jeebs pidgin does irc
<Jeebs> I'm using java.freenode.net atm
<maco> vu1kan: pidgin isnt on the live cd
<nvclocknoob> LZ i'm using powertweaks
<Jeebs> jIRC is far superior to webchat :P
<vu1kan> my bad, i haven't used a live cd since 8.04
<Jeebs> alrighty. brb.
<wildbat> Jeebs, just sudo apt-get install xchat
<rww> Jeebs: assuming you enjoy wrestling with Java ;P
<Emry> rww:  Not a problem.  If it boots next time I reboot, then it is unbroken enough. hehehehe
<wildbat> xchat is far better then Java one
<jkalex05> im trying to install eduke32 i used wget to download the gpg and it downloaded and said written to stdout
<jkalex05> where is the game file going to be located
<vu1kan> jkalex ~/.eduke32
<yudi1> how do I pause the conversation screen from scrolling really quickly?  I want to go back and read few messages.
<rww> yudi1: in Empathy? You don't. It's a known bug.
<yudi1> rww: thank you, first time usin empathy, pidgin user
<squig> does any one use cfengine3?
<vu1kan> jkalex05 i used apt-get install eduke32, downloaded the shareware duke nukem 3d for the .wad;apt-get should unpack and install it for you, and to generate the directories you need to run eduke once
<Shamoun> hey guys
<Shamoun> what is the name of the graphical tool in ubuntu that controls startup services?
<sashaluda> Hi, my ubuntu network manager doesn't list my mobile phone internet bluetooth connectoin, so how do i connect after creating Broad Band connection?
<vu1kan> Shamoun startup applications it's in system>preferences>
<Shamoun> vu1kan, what is the name of it please? i am in xubuntu and it does not come packaged by default
<Shamoun> i need to know the name so i can install it
<vu1kan> i'm not sure of the package name, lemme poke a bit in my sys
<Shamoun> vu1kan, like what is the command it executes would be useful
<vu1kan> Shamoun i've only ever launched it through the gui...but i'm looking in synaptic right now to find the package name
<isw> anyone ever try to get 3 monitors working with ati's eyefinity & ubuntu?
<Shamoun> vu1kan, thanks much appreciated, ive been struggling for hours now. i can get samba to start and work if i do sudo service smbd start at the command line, but when i enable it using rcconf or another tool it starts but doesn't work. so i want to do it with whatever ubuntu's built in system is
<jkalex05> what is the codename for latest ubuntu
<Jeebs> wildbat: I'm back!
<Guest31174> karmic
<jkalex05> karmic?
<rww> jkalex05: lucid
<jkalex05> kk
<Jeebs> Not such luck, same error as last timr
<loomer> lucid lynx?
<well_laid_lawn> something meercat is the one in dev atm
<loomer> yeah
<Jeebs> meandering?
<Guest31174> oh yeah lucid
<Jeebs> mild?
<wildbat> Jeebs, hmmm~ you have stuff in sdc1?
<clao> well_laid_lawn, i tried that, but it dont work very well
<Jeebs> wildbat: a windows xp installation
<loomer> microwavable meercat
<Guest31174> loomer, what?
<well_laid_lawn> clao: can you paste the scripts?
<well_laid_lawn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<clao> well_laid_lawn, one sec
<loomer> random guess
<rww> Maverick Meercat
<rww> Meerkat **
<nvclocknoob> woot my nvidia 5500 is now overclocked
<wildbat> Jeebs,hmmm try  delete the sdc2  and re partition
<Jeebs> wildcat: I installed xp last night with no hickups. I did actually try installing ubuntu before that (forgetting that installing xp after ubuntu is a god awful idea) and ubuntu was giving me the same error as now.
<Guest31174> new mac is out
<codexnn> how to register
<rww> ubottu: register | codexnn
<ubottu> codexnn: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<rww> !ot
<codexnn> thanks
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rww> codexnn: you're welcome
<codexnn> register |codexnn
<tarikk> hello
<codexnn> hello
<wildbat> Jeebs, just wipe the sdc2 and redo the extended ~ or wipe the whole disk , the gparted bef4 install winxp then ubuntu
<clao> well_laid_lawn, got it to work, thanks anyway
<well_laid_lawn> k
<well_laid_lawn> clao:
<codexnn> ubuntu: register |codexnn
<rww> codexnn: that was just a command to have ubottu (our encyclopedia bot) send you a message. Read the message, and follow the instructions.
<Jeebs> wildbat, no deal on wiping sdc2 and retrying the extended.
<tarikk> sorry i got dropped b4. so yea ... i got a USB sd card reader.. dmesg is showing me [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk sg2 type 0... but i dont know how to mount it
<wildbat> Jeebs, huh?
<Jeebs> wildbat, So you think start the drive over again? it's not a huge hassle as I have nothing installed on xp yet.
<tarikk> and fdisk -l is not showing it i dont think
<wildbat> Jeebs, that's the faster way rather then debugging the problem
<Jeebs> cool, so format the lot now, make my linux partion (but don't install linux), install xp and then install linux?
<Jeebs> partition
<musictoto> hi all! why is the 64-bit desktop download marked as 'not recommended for daily desktop usage' ?
<wildbat> Jeebs, yes wipe the disk ~ partition it -> install xp > install ubuntu
<maco> musictoto: because most people dont know if they have 32 or 64 bit computers
<maco> musictoto: and if they go "oooh 64's a bigger number, that makes it better, right???" and it doesnt boot, they get not happy
<rww> musictoto: because the people who rewrote the website text don't know what they're on about
<codexnn> hey ,I have a problem with my wireless ,someone can help me/
<cgethycx> hi, I have a creative sound blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer Fatal1ty Pro Series, and when I am not playing anything on my pc I hear static. Will better drivers fix this problem? If so where would I get them and how do I install?
<Jeebs> wildbat: is there any particular order I should have the OS's on the disk (linux first or windows?)
<musictoto> maco: rww: to know if your processor supports 32 bit rather than 64 bit is only a search away though ? that's the only reason ?
<wildbat> Jeebs, windows first ,then ubuntu
<rww> musictoto: yup. 64-bit works fine on 64-bit computers.
<wildbat> Jeebs, after partitioning always reboot ^^b
<maco> musictoto: it used to be that flash, java, and skype didnt work on 64bit, but thats not been the case in a couple of years
<Jeebs> cool! :)
<Jeebs> thanks heaps duder
<wildbat> Jeebs, that'ss avoid many corruptio
<maco> musictoto: and um most people dont know about googling for hardware. what would they even google for "dell computer amd64 or i386?"
<maco> musictoto: expecting people to know their cpu's model name is...expecting far far too much
<musictoto> maco: although right now adobe doesn't offer flash for 64 bit...
<ddrj> anyone here use a usb wifi card? specifically wusb100v2? the RT2870sta driver
<maco> musictoto: but 32bit flash works fine on 64bit linux ;-)
<wildbat> !wifi | ddrj
<ubottu> ddrj: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Kinch2> from what I understand of 64-bit there are yet to be performance gains for the average user anyway
<Emry> maco, Most people these days just have to look at the front of their machine and read the label. :P
<musictoto> maco: ok.. in fact i thought 32 bit programs could be emulated, i wasn't sure though
<Jeebs> the linux should be installed on primary or logical?
<Kinch2> primary
<ddrj> wildbat, yap already read it, but nothing concerning compiling mine on there x(
<wildbat> ddrj, soory can't help then
<indus> hi folks
<ddrj> x(
<Kinch2> indus
<maco> Emry: mine just says "centrino" -- thats not helpful. it just means "intel chipset, $current_intel_cpu, intel something-else"
<indus> how to add an application launcher to awn
<maco> musictoto: there's a package with some 32bit libs to make them work
<indus> and how to kill the damn gnome panel permanently
<cgethycx> hi, I have a creative sound blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer Fatal1ty Pro Series, and when I am not playing anything on my pc I hear static. Will better drivers fix this problem? If so where would I get them and how do I install?
<wildbat> Jeebs, here is what i will do ~ sda1 etx3 /boot, sda2 ntfs windows, sda3 extened, sda5 ext4 /, sda6 ntfs for data storage
<musictoto> maco: ok thanks, that's all i need to know right now
<Jeebs> alrighty, thanks, gonna reboot to start this partitioning.
<musictoto> maco: maybe i'll come crying for help when the AMD64 machine is really here :)
<vu1kan> Shamoun i'm not finding the specific package for the startup applications manager, but i think it's a dependancy of gnome-control-center - at least I can access the startup apps. through that
<nvclocknoob> how do i tell cpufreq to use another setting?
<erry> hello what's that command to use if you're having problems?
<erry> acpi-off?
<erry> acpi=*
<nvclocknoob> it tells me there is no cpufreq support..but i know i can oc this cpu..beyond 3.2ghz
<lukio> i
<indus> and how to kill the damn gnome panel permanently
<indus> how to add an application launcher to awn
<indus> how
<nvclocknoob> i do have the libs for my chipset or atleast the p4 northwood?
<yudi1> should I install nvidia driver or just use the default driver?
<cgethycx> hi, I have a creative sound blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer Fatal1ty Pro Series, and when I am not playing anything on my pc I hear static. Will better drivers fix this problem? If so where would I get them and how do I install?
<Shamoun> vu1kan, thanks
<vu1kan> shamoun did that work for ya?
<erry> Hello what's the boot params to fix hardware probs?
<erry> is it only acpi=off?
<Shamoun> vu1kan, i haven't tried it yet i am about to, but this system is very old so i hope it doesn't need to install gnome
<lana> hai hall
<Jeebs> wildbat, Still wont format! :(
<Shamoun> vu1kan, nope that's not an option it will install all of gnome
<lana> have we can find the web source code like tool.kerinci.net
<Shamoun> vu1kan, well this i my issue. i need to run samba on this system
<vu1kan> Shamoun knuts...lemme try my google-fu...
<wildbat> Jeebs, did you wipe the disk?
<Jeebs> deleted it all back to unallocated space
<Jeebs> and then tried to format ext4
<Jeebs> restarts in between
<Shamoun> i have enabled smbd and nmbd to start with the system using rcconf, the system says it is started, but other systems can't conenct to it. however if i launch a terminal and do sudo service smbd restart it works
<wildbat> Jeebs, do sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc bs=4096 count=1024
<erry> :|
<erry> wildbat, can you help me?
<Jeebs> wildbat, restart after that, or try gparted now?
<wildbat> Jeebs, restart
<wildbat> erry, huh?
<erry> im looking for the boot params to fix hardware probs
<erry> is it acpi=off, or is there something else?
<erry> cause acpi=off didn't help
<jkalex05> to open a game i installed
<erry> i have u
<jkalex05> how do i do it?
<Jeebs> brb
<erry> I'm trying to install a distro to my netbook
<wildbat> erry, what problem you got? i am no expert btw~
<erry> And  im trying to go to live mode  to test and they panic
<vu1kan> Shamoun have you tried adding your command to /ect/rc.local?
<erry> wildbat, i tried ubuntu  and netbook remix
<erry> they panic before they boot to live mode
<Shamoun> vu1kan, nope, i don't know anything about what im doing. let me try that
<indus> erry, try the alternate cd if it exists
<erry> indus, it's not going to work
<erry> I already told you if it can't run it's not going to install
<indus> erry, try boot from usb then
<wildbat> erry, that's not a good sign ~ you may have hardware issue ~ anyway paste the panic error up may be someone can help
<erry> indus, that's what i'm trying to do
<erry> wildbat, how do i paste it?
<erry> the os never starts
<indus> erry, just manually write it here
<indus> :)
<erry> ok
<indus> simplify
<erry> indus, 1 sec
<Guest31174> linux questions?
<Shamoun> vu1kan, how do i add it to /etc/rc.local? do i just add the command /usr/sbin/service smbd start?
<indus> erry, but anyways, kernel panic is a problem with hardware detection when its booting live cd, i have been there
<erry> indus, i tried wubi
<erry> and it had the same  problem
<indus> erry, my cd rom was on slave , i put it on master and solved my issue
<indus> erry, ah wubi also ?
<vu1kan> i think so, i'm pretty noobish myself, i just found that on the forums through google
<erry> indus, kernel panic - not syncing: hwthreewire(): cmdreg: 0xff re|we bits are not clear!!!!
<indus> erry, which netbook iks this ? try the regular ubuntu desktop edition, it works fine
<erry> indus, i tried that
<erry> indus, it has the exact same problem
<erry> i thought netbook edition could fix it
<indus> erry, netbook model, file a bug then  too
<erry> indus, toshiba t110
<indus> erry, but stick around for more help in any case
<erry> i don't wanna file a bug
<erry> i'll be rediculed when it's something simple
<indus> erry, googled it ?
<maco> erry: no you wont
<erry> yeah
<erry> lots of people having the prob
<maco> erry: i have filed some *very* user-error bugs before
<erry> no answer to them
<erry> maco, i'll just get banned from reporting bugas
<erry> bugs*
<erry> i don't want that
<maco> erry: no you wont
<indus> erry, try disabling the wireless and try
<indus> erry, i read that somewhere
<erry> indus, how can i disable it?
<erry> indus, from the bios?
<maco> erry: i filed so many bugs that were just plain user error when i started out...and now i'm a dev. we totally get that it happens
<indus> erry, https://lists.linux-foundation.org/pipermail/bugme-new/2009-May/021916.html
<erry> maco, well im always stupid
<erry> and ill always be
<erry> ok?
<erry> im a noob
<FloodBot3> erry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erry> i feel crap today.
<Guest31174> erry, yeah we know
<erry> sorry :(
<indus> erry, but first , file a bug with ubuntu-bug casper
<maco> erry: there's nothing wrong with being new :)
<erry> everyoen calls you stupid
<maco> erry: not around here they don't
<rww> FloodBot3 does not accept your apologies!
<maco> erry: if anyone in this channel ever calls you stupid, you type "!ops" and they'll likely get kicked for being jerks
<Shamoun> vu1kan, thank you so much that worked perfectly
<indus> erry, no body will ridicule youwhen you file a bug,
<Shamoun> i was struggling for hours
<Shamoun> anyway, im gonna go relax a bit now
<erry> indus, it's probably just my netbook
<Shamoun> vu1kan, thanks a ton mate
<erry> it came with windows
<indus> erry, see, first  the system searches automaticalyl for similar bugs
<erry> ill buy 1 that comes with lkinux
<vu1kan> Shamoun np, that's half of 'nix-helping each other out
<erry> if i want linux
<FloodBot3> erry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maco> erry: most computers do come with windos ;-)
<erry> maco, well this is windiows only ill just buy a linux 1 and it will be fixed
<erry> And im gonna get banned from here again ;/
<Jeebs> wildbat, I haven't tried formatting yet
<Guest31174> there are too many bugs in ubuntu
<vu1kan> erry have you tried to run a live cd on your netbook?
<erry> vu1kan, yes
<maco> erry: could do, but filing a bug at least helps get the bug fixed for other people who try to switch that model to running linux. you'll be helping the community overall :) really, devs WANT to know when something's broken, that way we can fix it rather than having people upset about the broken
<Jeebs> but it has a little warning sign next to unallocated space that says... unrecognized disk label
<erry> maco, maybe it works without wireless
<[Screamo]> Anyone have one of the new ipod nanos?
<erry> maco, see its wireless that fux it
<erry> but i'd like to have wireless
<erry> it would be nice
<maco> erry: watch language in here....
<indus> erry, ok found a similar issue
<vu1kan> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<erry> indus, i dont have an ipod
<maco> erry: that was at [Screamo]
<[Screamo]> :|
<indus> lol
<wildbat> Jeebs, you should have wipe the first 4M with dd command @@
<erry> maco, can i turn wireless on later on?
<[Screamo]> and it wasnt even indus that said it xD
<indus> less sugar and more carrot juice helps
<erry> cause i need it
<[Screamo]> !rockbox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<maco> [Screamo]: hehe that too
<erry> but i disabled it from the bios
<indus> erry, here is your solution http://translate.google.co.in/translate?hl=en&sl=zh-CN&u=http://viaxl.com/%3Ftag%3Dtoshiba&ei=VgYfTJ3yBoeWrAegp-HNCw&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=4&ved=0CCgQ7gEwAzgK&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dhwthreewire%28%29:%2Bcmdreg:%2B0xff%2Bre%257Cwe%2Bbits%2Bare%2Bnot%2Bclear!!!!%26start%3D10%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26sa%3DN%26rls%3Dcom.ubuntu:en-US:official
<Jeebs> so wait, what was that command again, and what does it do?
<indus> oops
<[Screamo]> meh
<maco> erry: re-enable it in bios?
<wildbat> Jeebs, do sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc bs=4096 count=1024
<erry> maco, but then it will crush ubuntu
<[Screamo]> i had rockbox on both my ipod video and my 1st gen nano, but thats about as far as it goes (sadly)
<[Screamo]> :(
<Jeebs> yup, and I did that a minute ago
<erry> indus, that's not my problem
<Jeebs> before restarting
<maco> erry: does it not boot with wireless enabled? i missed the start of what your bug is...
<wildbat> Jeebs, i write the disk with zero
<erry> maco, it panics with wireless enabled
<indus> erry, that is exactly your problem
<erry> works fine without it but i need wireless
<erry> indus, i dont have an ipod!
<maco> erry: yikes
<wildbat> we did the first 4MB
<indus> what the hell is this ipod comment
<erry> indus, "Ubuntu Toshiba T100 plug headphones loud speaker next stop was the problem finally solved .."
<erry> what does that have to do with my problem
<jkalex05> i notice that my internet connection is slower on my ubuntu os than it is on windows
<vu1kan> anybody know of software that could xfer to/from a sony walkman pmp(under ubuntu, of course)
<indus> erry, scroll down my dear
<jkalex05> whys that so?
<erry> indus, down it says 'looking for  something?'
<vu1kan> rockbox doesn't seem to support it, and neither does rhythmbox
<[Screamo]> I dont see anything about the 5th gen nano
<erry> indus, i'm not having a sound problem
<indus> erry, no body will spoon feed you here
<erry> I don't care about sound
<indus> the problem is clearly mentioned in a few posts below
<erry> i just want wireless
<erry> indus, WHERE
<FloodBot3> erry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maco> erry: that page is a blog...it lists MANY posts
<erry> it's not in the comment
<indus> erry,  Tag: TOSHIBA Tag: TOSHIBA
<wildbat> Jeebs, if u want the whole disk wipe , drop the count=1024
<indus> Ubuntu下东芝T100插耳机外放不停的问题终于有人解决了.. Ubuntu Toshiba T100 plug headphones loud speaker next stop was the problem finally solved ..
<indus> by Viaxl on Jun.14, 2010 by Viaxl on Jun.14, 2010
<indus> 吾等菜鸟, 只能苦苦等待高手援助, 买来几个月后的今天, 收到mailing list发来的喜讯.. Our rookie, only waiting eagerly for the expert assistance, bought a few months later, received the good news mailing list sent ..
<FloodBot3> indus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erry> can you please help me :(
<erry> im a newbie
<Jeebs> kk, so I tried to format
<erry> I don't know chinese
<erry> i'm sorry
<maco> erry: the post in there that addresses your issue, i think, is: Toshiba T110 problems loading Ubuntu crash
<erry> maco, i dont see that
<wildbat> Jeebs, did it work?
<maco> erry: so ctrl+F and look for "problems loading ubuntu crash" and itll take you to the bit about wireless
<Jeebs> and it says it doesn't have a partition table atm. do I want to give it a ms-dos partition table?
<maco> erry: you dont see that in the translation?
<wildbat> yes
<maco> erry: its nearly 1/2 way scrolled down
<erry> maco, if i scroll down it's just black
<nvclocknoob> so ubuntu already scales cpu freq?
<maco> nvclocknoob: yes
<Jeebs> wildbat, same deal. I'll try dropping that count
<Shamoun> vu1kan, turns out it isn't fixed after all
<sol1tude> hi, how can i do applications menu at desktop context menu? like in openbox
<wildbat> Jeebs, hmmm ~ i think you have other issue ~ then....
<R3cur51v3> I'm getting "WARNING: untrusted versions of the following packages will be installed!" when trying to install rpm utilities. How do I fix this?
<nvclocknoob> soo how do i bring that info up..?
<R3cur51v3> oh wait
<R3cur51v3> nvm
<vu1kan> Shamoun tsk...maybe try posting on ubuntuforums.org...you might have better luck finding out the name of the package there...it'll just take some time for a response
<nvclocknoob> i have anbled support for it..and admin privlages
<chenee_> can I use gprof to analyse my programmer which use the libjpeg?
<SandGorgon> quick question - how does one use the 'find' command to find all filenames with png OR jpg OR bmp as the suffix
<Shamoun> vu1kan, well the package is really unimportant. i just don't understand why this isn't working
<R3cur51v3> I just needed to do aptitude update
<R3cur51v3> sorry
<Shamoun> because it is technically starting smbd and nmbd
<nvclocknoob> but cpufreq still tells me there isnt support
<Shamoun> and then rc.local is restarting them
<Guest31174> SandGorgon, man find
<Shamoun> but for some reason i can't connect from windows pcs
<Shamoun> but if i execute service smbd restart
<nvclocknoob> it's a p4 northwood 2.8
<Shamoun> i can connect all of a sudden
<Shamoun> there's no logical explanation
<wildbat> Jeebs, may be you can try fdisk. it is not a GUI thou
<vu1kan> weird...i've only been able to access my buddy's vista laptop using samba...it won't even see my xp desktop
<R3cur51v3> wildbat, Jeebs, use cfdisk instead of fdisk
<R3cur51v3> it's gui-esq
<R3cur51v3> gui-esque
<nvclocknoob> how do i know if ubuntu's native cpu scaling is working right?
<R3cur51v3> nvclocknoob, sudo aptitude install cpufrequtils
<vu1kan> shamoun which ver. of ubuntu are you using?
<R3cur51v3> nvclocknoob, then do cpufreq-info
<Jeebs> haha, could it have something to do with my sata controller?
<R3cur51v3> nvclocknoob, alternately just type "cpufreq-info" and let it install it for you
<Shamoun> vu1kan, xubuntu lucid
<R3cur51v3> nvclocknoob, I hope it works out for you. I need to go to sleep. Later.
<wildbat> R3cur51v3, no such package
<v_v> hello. any one familiar with the ubuntu EnterPrise Cloud ?
<R3cur51v3> wildbat, umm type cfdisk in a terminal
<Shamoun> vu1kan, could it be a security thing
<R3cur51v3> not that hard
<Shamoun> vu1kan, maybe a firewalling thing, because i am running it with sudo its allowing it through
<Guest31174> v_v, what do you want to know
<Shamoun> but otherwise it wouldn't
<nvclocknoob> ty
<v_v> i want to try the Cloud, with one single machine, that means, both the cluster controller and the node are on the same machine
<v_v> Guest31174: hi
<nvclocknoob> where do i look for cpufreq drivers?
<chang> So ga
<v_v> Guest31174: i want to try the Cloud, with one single machine, that means, both the cluster controller and the node are on the same machine, is that possible ?
<Jeebs> wildbat, so what am I getting fdisk to do, create a partition table?
<wildbat> Jeebs, yea if you still have problem with the gparted
<Guest31174> v_v, how do you want to try the Cloud, with one single machine, that means, both the cluster controller and the node are on the same machine, is that possible
<donttrustem> Morning guy's trying to following this doc http://cumu.li/2008/5/13/recompiling-php5-with-bundled-support-for-gd-on-ubuntu  but I am getting this error http://pastebin.com/tSGVbuU2
<Jeebs> okay!
<wildbat> what kind of device is sdc? USB/ internal ?
<nvclocknoob> how do i make my fat32 flash drives swap partitions?
<wildbat> Jeebs, what kind of device is sdc? USB/ internal ?
<nvclocknoob> yes?
<wildbat> !swap | nvclocknoob
<ubottu> nvclocknoob: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Jeebs> wildbat, sata hdd
<nvclocknoob> yes
<nvclocknoob> i want all drives to have atleast 512mb swap useable
<vu1kan> Shamoun it should be applying your userlevel to any startup scripts you've input...so the firewall shouldn't be an issue, try the steps here: http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<wildbat> nvclocknoob, read the link ubottu give you
<nvclocknoob> it won't click or highlight
<nvclocknoob> nvm
<cazc> copy it, in to your browser
<daishadar> what's the best solution for automatic mounting/unmounting of usb drives for ubuntu server?
<Jeebs> wildbat, reckon you could help me with fdisk?
<reyarth> #join /ubuntu.it
<wildbat> Jeebs, use cfdisk ~ i think is easiler
<vu1kan> daishadar this is the ubuntu channel, try your question in #ubuntu-server
<Jeebs> "FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 0: Partition ends in the final partial cylinder"
<Shamoun> vu1kan, i am getting a message saying "system start / stop links already exist for /etc/init.d/smbd
<wildbat> Jeebs, did you wipe the whole disk>
<wildbat> Jeebs, did you wipe the whole disk?
<Jeebs> d/w worked it out
<Jeebs> Um no >_>
<Jeebs> Should?
<wildbat> Jeebs, just thpught you did nvm then
<Davin> So, having deleted an unneccessary partition to then add an extended drive to contain two partitions for installing Ubuntu, I can no longer get Windows 7 to boot. Trying stuff but can't seem to get anything to stick
<vislumbrante> hey guys morning, afternoon, evining
<vislumbrante> is there any soft to make updare
<vislumbrante> for others soft?
<phawx> gah.  something happened, and my Places and System menus disappeared from my panel...how do i get em back?
<vu1kan> phawx rightclick your panel, click 'add to panel...' add the 'menu bar'
<vu1kan> phawx or the 'main menu'...i prefer that, it's smaller
<blekos> hello, how can I connect to windows server with remote desktop (not VNC)
<vu1kan> Shamoun i'm not having much luck with google here, maybe restate your question for the room and someone more experianced can help?
<kraut> moin
<Beyecixramd> blekos: Linux has an application for remote desktop, for Windows machines, but i don't remember its name
<Beyecixramd> blekos: search in the repos (Synaptic) please
<Lint01> Davin, had you use Windows or Linux to delete & create them?
<Shamoun> vu1kan, alright, thanks for all the help anyway. i really appreciate it
<maco> Beyecixramd: vinagre?
<Beyecixramd> maco: quoting himself "not VNC"
<maco> Beyecixramd: oh
<phawx> thanks vu1
<phawx> vu1kan, even
<maco> Beyecixramd: terminal services client?
<Shamoun> i have a xubuntu lucid install running samba as a server. when i boot xubuntu client pcs are unable to connect to it, but if i do service smbd restart; service nmbd restart they can connect just fine
<Shamoun> any ideas?
<vu1kan> Shamoun i'll keep lookin while i can, if i come across something i'll let ya know
<Beyecixramd> maco: sounds more like it... blekos, try what maco said ^
<nvclocknoob> so if i want a physical drive (flash) to be a swap i have to use a partition manager?
<blekos> i think is gnome-rdp :)
<Lint01> blekos, RDP support in Linux is very outdated
<Beyecixramd> nvclocknoob: what do you mean by "physical drive"?
<alex87> does anyone know where i can find the 64 bit flash beta?
<Beyecixramd> nvclocknoob: all drives are physical from what i know... except cloud HDDs...
<nvclocknoob> there are files..made to be used as swap..then a physical drive partitioned as a swap
<blekos> hm, but I need to connect to Server 2003...
<Beyecixramd> alex87: if it isn't in the official website (Adobe) you won't find it
<Davin> Lint01, I had used Windows 7 to delete the partition, then I'd gone to GParted to add it back in, but even though I deleted it in Windows 7, it was still listed as a partition when I went in with GParted, so I deleted it that way, then replaced it with the extended partition
<nvclocknoob> physical drives are much faster and less demnding then having multiple swaps on one drive
<alex87> Beyecixramd, they've just removed it. i'm wondering if anyone has the file, or if i can get it anywhere else online
<blekos> there is remotedesktop client as well
<nvclocknoob> is there a win7 thats free still?
<bodzilla> no
<shawncm217> blekos: Terminal Server Client (tsclient) is installed by default in my 10.04 install. Have you tried it?
<nvclocknoob> =c
<alex87> hehe, that's not how windows works
<blekos> no...
<nvclocknoob> my xp partition is fawked
<bodzilla> w7 has a free 30 day trail
<nvclocknoob> =c
<blekos> aha
<Beyecixramd> bodzilla: trail... why would i want a trail... :D
<nvclocknoob> it's like $250
<blekos> why is not listed in any menu?
<bodzilla> Because I can't speel
<Beyecixramd> bodzilla: chemtrails! i say
<nvclocknoob> that's absolutely greedy man
<bodzilla> Home W7 new egg100$
<nvclocknoob> -.-
<bodzilla> upgrade though
<v_v> bodzilla: W7 means Windows 7 ?
<nvclocknoob> yes
<bodzilla> yes
<alex87> so no-one has a 64 bit version of flash lying around?
<Lint01> Unlike Linux, W7 supports 3D acceleration, for DirectX at least
<nvclocknoob> why dont you d/l it from depo or adobe?
<UnclaimedBaggage> Hi folks. I'm trying to get started with a later version of rails than is in the (10.04) repository via a gem install...but when I go to run the 'rails' command, the repos jumps in with a 'the program rails is currently not installed' error. Any idea how to get that repos command out of the way and recognising the installed gem? 'Gem list' confirms the rails gem is indeed installed
<nvclocknoob> ubuntu now supports dx and 3d gfx
<alex87> nvclocknoob, it's no long available
<shawncm217> blekos: If that was a response to me, I see it under "Internet."
<nvclocknoob> atleast in wine
<Beyecixramd> nvclocknoob: dx as in DirectX?
<nvclocknoob> yes
<phawx> Anyone running a Dell with the integrated laptop?
<Davin> Lint01, if the method for setting up the new partition was where I went wrong, I can restore the laptop I'm working with back to factory settings if thres a different way it needs to be done to work
<phawx> err
<nvclocknoob> 3d fx is also driver/hw dependant
<phawx> Integrated Webcam
<nvclocknoob> but linux can be made to support 3dfx
<nvclocknoob> gfx
<chang> Is there any good way to crypt the infomation we submit in the webbrowser except SSL?
<blekos> aaaa, yes., yes... I am bit of newbie in using linux :)
<Beyecixramd> nvclocknoob: DirectX is propietary, Windows only... Linux will never support it unless Microsoft makes it support it
<Lint01> Davin, what exactly happens when you boot WIn7?
<nvclocknoob> ubuntu seems to make this easier as long as someone took the time to write/build good drivers
<Beyecixramd> chang: SSH, or public GPG keys
<nvclocknoob> exactly bey
<Beyecixramd> chang: better: VPN
<nvclocknoob> but there are modules in wine..so it can be done
<shawncm217> blekos: Me too! When I saw your question, I had to search myself.
<Lint01> How to enable OpenGL acceleration in Linux?
<nvclocknoob> it's not native no xD i wasnt saying that
<blekos> !!!
<blekos> glad you were around to find it ;)
<nvclocknoob> most gfx cards already suppot opengl
<nvclocknoob> if the software needs or uses opengl and they coded it right it will be using opengl extentions
<Beyecixramd> nvclocknoob: why would we want DirectX when there's OpenGL? (which is FAR SUPERIOR, for example, avatar was rendered on a cloud of Ubuntu servers, on OpenGL)
<chang> Thanks to Beyecixramd!Ok, I'll try to find some information about SSH & VPN
<nvclocknoob> check the software your using (like games) settings
<Lint01> The Mesa OpenGL driver is using software rendering, most likely your OpenGL drivers haven't been installed correctly <-- WTF is that?
<nvclocknoob> was it opengl 2.0?
<Beyecixramd> Lint01: you need to install a package to allow 3D rendering
<Lint01> Beyecixramd, which one?
<nvclocknoob> your using restricted drivers
<nvclocknoob> and yes anything other then directx is superior
<Beyecixramd> nvclocknoob: too sad people keep coding for DX :(
<nvclocknoob> opengl is on the gfx card natively
<Lint01> nvclocknoob, like DX
<nvclocknoob> meaning less lag etc much much faster
<nvclocknoob> dx is software only and uses cpu most of the time
<Beyecixramd> nvclocknoob: that's not true...
<nvclocknoob> and has to refrence files on the hd..
<nvclocknoob> shaders lighting textures.. if not hw supported by dx codeing..is software
<Beyecixramd> nvclocknoob: if it was software only, i wouldn't be able to run Crysis on my dual core, 2'66 Ghz at 30 FPS in high settings
<Davin> Lint01, Im going right into Windows Error Recovery and Windows Boot Manager. Boot Manager info "The boot selection failed because a required device is inaccessible."
<Beyecixramd> nvclocknoob: and Nexuiz (OpenGL) runs at more or less the same speed with the same quality
<nvclocknoob> a dual core would be able to run crysis with an onboard...
<DrSuess> i was wondering since Ubuntu is picking up in popularity, are Virus picking up as well, i know there are not many around, anyone know if we need a scanner, if so, what too use?
<intmed> how to mount the drives automatically at startup. i am using ubuntu 10.04
<nvclocknoob> and if you have a video or onboard that support most of what i mentioned  in hw..then yur card does the work
<nvclocknoob> yes
<Lint01> DrSuess, don't worry, it's 1.2% still
<nvclocknoob> yes you need fw and scanner
<Beyecixramd> DrSuess: Viruses don't act in Linux like they do in Windows. Calm down, you're fully safe
<nvclocknoob> linux has recently been used in a ddos to shut down my win pc..
<nvclocknoob> yes you need protection
<Beyecixramd> nvclocknoob: sorry, but you did something stupid then :)
<Beyecixramd> nvclocknoob: in Windows, even if you don't touch a key, as soon as you're online, you're vulnerable
<nvclocknoob> regardless of doing something stupid...it was a vulnerability
<Beyecixramd> nvclocknoob: in Linux, it needs your password and such
<Davin> Lint01 I did also try, after Windows 7 stopped booting, actually installing Ubuntu on the partition I'd already set up for it to see if that might get around it, which didn't work and might've been a bad plan. Start Up Repair can't seem to fix it, either
<Beyecixramd> nvclocknoob: i can also program a bash script to erase my hard drive, and would that be a vulnerabilty?
<nvclocknoob> the linux pc in my network..was used as well as hundreds of win and linux pc's...they did not need root
<Lint01> Beyecixramd, it needs no password if kernel has privilege escalation vulnerability
<intmed> someone pls help
<nvclocknoob> somehow they made a new profile in xp and made their own process
<Beyecixramd> Lint01: obviously
<nvclocknoob> flooded ram
<nvclocknoob> and used syn packets to mess things up too
<wise_crypt> <<< nmap: nexthost: failed to determine route to << any one ever got this ?
<nvclocknoob> linux has native syn packet protections..somewhat
<Beyecixramd> nvclocknoob: you'll see anyway, that the rate of linux infection is lower than the rate of windows infections
<Beyecixramd> nvclocknoob: if you're on Windows, without antivirus, bye bye
<Beyecixramd> in linux without antivirus, you're safer
<Lint01> nvclocknoob, Windows has no SYN fllod problems since 1997, stop raving
<nvclocknoob> yea well they persisted in shutting down norton,mcaffe,comodo,avast,avira,zonealarm..and then blocked the install of any known fw/anti-v software
<nvclocknoob> lint win is vulnerably to a multitude of attacks
<Beyecixramd> nvclocknoob: see? antivirus are useless
<nvclocknoob> new ones every second
<nvclocknoob> i can probably pulle up a log..
<Lint01> nvclocknoob, stop spreading FUD
<nvclocknoob> ...
<Beyecixramd> nvclocknoob: anyway, yes, stop
<nvclocknoob> i am letting people know..yes you need protection regardless of os..
<cgethycx> how do I permanently mount a network drive
<Beyecixramd> nvclocknoob: no...
<nvclocknoob> many hackers use diffrent tactics..some don't even use a traditional os..
<vu1kan> but how does that relate to ubuntu?
<Beyecixramd> nvclocknoob: at least not the same way as in Windoww
<Beyecixramd> Windows*
<v_v> hello. i try to create a usb boot with the ubuntu  startup disk creator. it tells me my usb stick needs to be formatted. so i just click the 'format' button, and nothing happened...
<Beyecixramd> nvclocknoob: in windows, you can use trojans, worms, etc, in linux you need to hack a bit
<Lint01> he must be telling about Windows 2000 SP1, which he torrented back in 2001
<nvclocknoob> i see no diffrence in methods of attacks between os's and vulnerabilies..only reason linux has protections is cause people know what to protect..and make it so
<vu1kan> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Beyecixramd> nvclocknoob: Ubuntu has AppArmor, Fedora has SELinux, proactive protections, you know?
<nvclocknoob> and yes linux requires skill to bypass
<Beyecixramd> nvclocknoob: it won't allow malware do dirty stuff
<Lint01> Beyecixramd, it's very hard to launch something from the net in Windows, actually
<EvilTrek> !ot | Beyecixramd and nvclocknoob:
<ubottu> Beyecixramd and nvclocknoob:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nvclocknoob> oo how do i configure apparmor to be more aggressive then?
<wise_crypt> Lint01: ?
<Beyecixramd> Lint01: i know, i know, but way easier than in Linux
<EvilTrek> er
<EvilTrek> Lint01: ^^
<EvilTrek> at Ubottu's msg
<nvclocknoob> .. um someone asked a question in support.. i am answering it
<wise_crypt> <<< nmap: nexthost: failed to determine route to << any one ever got this ?
<Lint01> wise_crypt, what ?
<nvclocknoob> and then others are saying..no no.. leave your system wide open -.-
<EvilTrek> nvclocknoob:  it was an accidential highlight
<nvclocknoob> xd
<EvilTrek> anyways
<nvclocknoob> xD
<nvclocknoob> sry
<EvilTrek> if you are going to argue this point, take the arguing to #ubuntu-offtopic or elsewhere
<nvclocknoob> i'm not argueing it's a discussion relevent to support?
<cgethycx> how do I permanently mount a network drive
<Beyecixramd> cgethycx: /etc/fstab
<Lint01> "The Mesa OpenGL driver is using software rendering, most likely your OpenGL drivers haven't been installed correctly" <-- WTF is that? and how to fix it?
<squig> Lint01, you need to install hardware drivers for your graphics card
<nvclocknoob> lint..look for drivers for your hw..using synaptic..
<nvclocknoob> then enable hw accel
<Beyecixramd> nvclocknoob: hw accel should be auto enabled, at least with Intel, nVidia, and ATi after installing drivers
<Beyecixramd> nvclocknoob: that is: restart X or reboot
<cgethycx> command not found?
<nvclocknoob> i had to install my nvida then enable it =/
<erry> Hello
<ravn> hi folks, anyone have experience in sending rythmbox streams (or even better spotify) to an apple air port express unit (I have seen some 4 years old posts, but they are kino tweaks, would be nice with more regular solution)
<Beyecixramd> nvclocknoob: really? :S
<erry> I need to install a dri9verwith ndiswrapper
<Beyecixramd> nvclocknoob: installed from the Ubuntu repos, and etc?
<megasega> kernel panic - how to fix? any takers?
<erry> but it wont do
<erry> megasega, yeah disable wireless
<erry> and then do some shit
<nvclocknoob> yea, then i needed a 3rd party resolution changers..
<erry> -_--
<FloodBot3> erry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Beyecixramd> megasega: depends on what kernel panic is... most of them are hw-related, which means you need to change hardware to make it work
<nvclocknoob> at first it didnt detect my monitor...
<Guest31174> anyone tried ubuntu one
<Guest31174> is it any good
<nvclocknoob> now it's fine =/
<nvclocknoob> and nvclock has it o/ced
<nvclocknoob> xD
<megasega> well on 10.04 - installed ubuntu via CD - then downloaded the kernel sources - then copied the vmlinuz - reboot - panic!
<Beyecixramd> ravn: zero experience, but RB has a streaming server from what i know. DLNA, and UPnP iirc
<Beyecixramd> megasega: that's hardware related, definitely
<squig> Beyecixramd, what is RB?
<nvclocknoob> right now i'm trying to find cpufreq drivers for my northwoord 2.8
<megasega> I think it has to do with grub not having a menu.lst
<Beyecixramd> squig: Rhytmbox
<Guest31174> anyone tried ubuntu one
<Guest31174> is it good
<Beyecixramd> Guest31174: it's good, yeah, please change your nick using /nick yournewnick
<erry> The webpage at http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/ might be temporarily down or it may have moved permanently to a new web address.
<erry> nvm ut wirjs niw
<Guest31174> Beyecixramd, is it as good as itunes
<Beyecixramd> erry: no german here xD
<cgethycx> how do I permanently mount a network drive?
<erry> Beyecixramd, can you help me find some packages?
<Beyecixramd> Guest31174: ahh you mean the Ubuntu one music store...
<squig> I prefer to use spotify rather than buying music
<Beyecixramd> Guest31174: Ubuntu one is a sync service, like MobileMe... no i haven't tried it. Some people say it's good... it has no DRM
<Guest31174> cool
<Beyecixramd> squig: there's grooveshark, too
<squig> Beyecixramd, is that webbased?
<indus> Guest31174, its to store your stuff online , gets you 2 gb space and syncs with your desktop ubuntu one folder
<megasega> ok - Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<sarthorks> i cant sign in to my gmail account through either pidgin or empathy. I am behind a proxy, but I know the proxy and I have applied it system-wide too. Gmail chat works fine from firefox, but cant connect through pidgin or empathy. However IRC is working through pidgin. How do i connect to gtalk?
<Beyecixramd> squig: what, Ubuntu one or the Ubuntu one music store? or Grooveshark?
<squig> Beyecixramd, grooveshark, oh dear thats nice
<cgethycx> how do I permanently mount a network drive?
<Beyecixramd> squig: Grooveshark is a web, flash-based service
<erry> Can somebody help me
<bobthemilkman> Sargun_Screen: Check your proxy settings in pidgin and empathy. Make sure they are using the system-wide settings, and that the system-wide settings will work for those protocols.
<Beyecixramd> squig: for free, with ads, and there's also VIP without ads and some other stuff
<erry> i need to install ndiswrapper and ndisgtk in a computer with no internet
<Beyecixramd> erry: fetch the .debs
<erry> Beyecixramd, but it depends on a lot of debs
<erry> which themselves depend on a lot
<erry> it will tkae forever
<Jordan_U> erry: For what card? ndiswrapper should always be a last resort
<erry> Jordan_U, a realtek 1
<erry> Jordan_U, i cant use the real driver it panics
<erry> so i had to blacklist it
<Beyecixramd> erry: create a service pack... there's a tool for that in Ubuntu and deb based distros
<erry> Beyecixramd, what?
<erry> :(
<Jordan_U> erry: Have you tried installing linux-backports-wireless-lucid?
<Beyecixramd> erry: at least iirc.. there's in Fedora
<erry> Whi is this so hard
<erry> Jordan_U, how
<FloodBot3> erry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erry> it doesnt have internet
<Jordan_U> !offline | erry
<sarthorks> bobthemilkman: what do you mean by "and that the system-wide settings will work for those protocols."
<ubottu> erry: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<Beyecixramd> erry: it's not so hard. You just put the .deb and the tool auto downloads the dependencies, and packs them into a large, single file
<erry> Beyecixramd, but they depend on other debs!!
<erry> I cant download all that!
<bobthemilkman> Make sure you don't have, for example, your computer configured to use an FTP proxy where it needs to have a SOCKS5 proxy.
<Beyecixramd> erry: [...] and the tool auto downloads the dependencies, and packs them into a large, single file
<Beyecixramd> erry: and why can't you download all that?
<erry> Beyecixramd, this shoulnt only be for geeks
<erry> Beyecixramd, Cause im leaving TOMORROW
<erry> i dont have a year!
<Beyecixramd> erry: what? :|
<Jordan_U> erry: linux-backports-wireless-lucid has very few (no?) dependencies that aren't already installed.
<erry> Beyecixramd, im leaving tomorrow
<Beyecixramd> erry: download them now, simple as that, it won't take a year
<erry> Beyecixramd, there's a ton  of them
<erry> Beyecixramd, for ndisgtk at least
<Beyecixramd> erry: DOWNLOAD THEM, FOR GOD'S SAKE
<Beyecixramd> except your internet is slow...
<Jordan_U> !caps | Beyecixramd
<ubottu> Beyecixramd: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Beyecixramd> in which case, it has nothing to do with being for geeks
<erry> Beyecixramd, please dont be like that
<erry> :(
<cgethycx> how do I permanently mount a network drive?
<erry> im sorry ok
<erry> im a noob
<Beyecixramd> Jordan_U: sorry, i needed to shout
<nvclocknoob> powernowd: PowerNow Daemon v0.97, (c) 2003-2006 John Clemens powernowd: Found 1 scalable unit:  -- 1 'CPU' per scalable unit /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_max_freq: No such file or directory  .....what do i do now?
<bobthemilkman> erry: What you want is impossible.
<erry> bobthemilkman, it needs some linux-image-
<Beyecixramd> bobthemilkman: no it isn't...
<erry> bobthemilkman, i cant believe i dont have that :/
<bobthemilkman> You want to install a program, and all it's dependencies, without downloading them all?
<erry> fuu
<erry> now i have to get that!
<erry> and it probably depends on amillion  packages!!
<Beyecixramd> bobthemilkman: no, he wants to install a program and dependencies faster than his internet, that is impossible
<Jordan_U> erry: Follow the directions ubottu gave.
<erry> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/linux-image-2.6.32-22-generic
<erry> im not downloading all that
<Beyecixramd> erry: a million?
<chang> Who is acquainted with GTK+
<erry> :|
<erry> can somebody give me a deb of the backports thing
<bobthemilkman> Beyecixramd: I suppose that way is more accurate.
<erry> that INCLUDES all the packages?
<Beyecixramd> erry: the pacakge with the most dependencies i ever seen is 30 dependencies... 1 hour to download them all...
<erry> Beyecixramd, look
<Jordan_U> erry: I believe that you have all of the dependencies installed already.
<erry> s
<erry> the problemis
<crdlb> chang: in what way?
<erry> Jordan_U, i dont
<FloodBot3> erry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erry> i dont have linux-image-whatever
<erry> Jordan_U, and the dependancies themselves have other dependancies
<erry> so i'vefallen in a  loop now
<Beyecixramd> erry: no...
<erry> it will never, ever end
<erry> Beyecixramd, yes
<Beyecixramd> erry: some dependencies have other dependencies...
<erry> Beyecixramd, it requires linux-image
<Beyecixramd> no, erry... no
<bobthemilkman> <ubottu> erry: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<erry> Beyecixramd, which requires another 10 packges
<Beyecixramd> erry: it will end
<cgethycx> It is definatly not going to start
<Jordan_U> erry: Yes you do, it's required to boot. If you follow the directions from ubottu it will tell you the package you need to download.
<erry> Beyecixramd, which require 10 packages each!
<bobthemilkman> I don't see how that's a problem.
<erry> it is
<erry> cause i cant get them all
<erry> there's a million
<Beyecixramd> ^ bobthemilkman exactly
<Beyecixramd> erry: yes you can...
<Jordan_U> erry: Trust me, please.
<erry> can you please give me an easy way to get them all
<erry> Omg why is thisso hard!
<Jordan_U> !offline | erry
<ubottu> erry: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<Beyecixramd> oh whatever... you're borin, erry
<bobthemilkman> There should be no more than 100 packages for all dependencies on anything in ubuntu.
<cgethycx> holly crap, how do I permanently mount a network drive?
<Beyecixramd> you're not even listening, i'm going to stop helping you now
<erry> Beyecixramd, look
<Beyecixramd> cgethycx: for the last time, /etc/fstab
<Jordan_U> erry: I have given you your answer, if you refuse to believe it then I cannot help you.
<erry> Beyecixramd, it depends on linux-image
<bobthemilkman> erry: We told you. check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script.
<erry> which depends on 100 packages
<cgethycx> what dose that mean
<erry> which depend  on 100 packages each
<Beyecixramd> erry: forget about me, listen to Jordan_U
<Beyecixramd> erry: or the other people who want to help you....
<bobthemilkman> They don't depend on 10^4 packages. 10^4 would be over half of the packages in the repo.
<Beyecixramd> exactly, bobthemilkman
<Beyecixramd> god...
<cgethycx> I do not understand "/ect/fstab"
<erry> I generated the script
<erry> now what?
<Beyecixramd> cgethycx: it's a file where you can set up auto mount points
<bobthemilkman> cgethycx: man fstab
<Beyecixramd> cgethycx: it manages the auto mounting of your root, home, and etc directories
<nvclocknoob> powernowd: PowerNow Daemon v0.97, (c) 2003-2006 John Clemens powernowd: Found 1 scalable unit:  -- 1 'CPU' per scalable unit /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_max_freq: No such file or directory  ????
<Jordan_U> erry: Look at the script, it should just contain (probably two) lines with "wget some_url"
<erry> Jordan_U, my other computer doesnt have internet!!!
<erry> ffs!
<cgethycx> ok I am also a noob and have absolutely no Idea how to do that
<bobthemilkman> erry: Your attitude is not conductive to being helped.
<erry> bobthemilkman, i cant install these packages however
<erry> bobthemilkman, because they depenmd on other packages
<erry> and i do not have the dependancies
<Beyecixramd> erry: exactly, you don't "deserve" to be helped, you have to gain the rights for being helped
<erry> Beyecixramd, im just asking for help :(
<Beyecixramd> erry: stop being so closed minded, then
<erry> Beyecixramd, i dont get how to download the dependancies cause they each depend on other pakjcages
<Beyecixramd> erry: apt-get and get the debs
<erry> Beyecixramd, i tried the script it gets me the packages but that doesnt work cz they require other pakcages
<erry> can you please just help :(
<bobthemilkman> erry: Okay, let me walk you through this step by step by step.
<Beyecixramd> erry: man apt-get, and look for how to download debs
<EvilTrek> erry: sudo apt-get install <package> should install its dependencies then the dependencies of the dependencies AFAIK
<Jordan_U> erry: This is the last time that I will tell you this, you have addmitted that you are new to linux and therefore less knowlageable. If you cannot defer to our experience and trust our answers then you might as well not ask for help.
<erry> EvilTrek, but i dont have internet on my other pc
<bobthemilkman> EvilTrek: That's not what he needs.
<Beyecixramd> EvilTrek: he wants a file to transfer to another computer, without internet
<erry> ^
<erry> exactly
<erry> now can youpklease
<erry> please help me
<erry> im begging you
<FloodBot3> erry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erry> ill give you a free shell account ok?
<bobthemilkman> You shouldn't answer questions incorrectly. Answering questions almost correctly is 100 times worse than not answering at all.
<EvilTrek> erry:  ah i see.  didnt see the thing about no internet
<kmm25> jest ktoś?
<Beyecixramd> erry: stop using so much lines...
<erry> ok let me try explaining again ok?
<Beyecixramd> erry: go on
<jussi> !enter | erry
<ubottu> erry: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Beyecixramd> erry: in a single line, please
<erry> i cannot install thepackmages i got from the script because i do not have the dependancies.
<erry> That is all.
<nvclocknoob> powernowd: PowerNow Daemon v0.97, (c) 2003-2006 John Clemens powernowd: Found 1 scalable unit:  -- 1 'CPU' per scalable unit /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_max_freq: No such file or directory  ??? what do instal.. do i need to restart??
<cgethycx> do i have to throw a fit like erry to have my hand held through my issue?
<Beyecixramd> nvclocknoob: what do you need?
<ennui> If I am going to dual boot OSX and Ubuntu on my macbook. Do I need a partition on which to write grub? what format should it be? Currently I have EFI, OSX, Ubuntu, Linux Swap, and a small amount of free space.
<erry> cgethycx, dont make it worse
<erry> ive been trying to get help 3 hours now
<erry> and they dont get my problem
<EvilTrek> erry: somewhere the dependencies for it should be listed.  once you have that, you should be able to download the .deb files for each.
<nvclocknoob> powernowd is asking for a directory that doesn't exit...how do i make it right?
<nvclocknoob> exist
<EvilTrek> erry: give me a sec...
<Beyecixramd> ennui: yes, a single partition for GRUB. ext2 i would recommend, but Ubuntu can use ext4 on /boot i think
<erry> EvilTrek, but i already have them in THIS computer
<erry> EvilTrek, so it cant get the debs again
<EvilTrek> erry: all of the dependency debs?
<Beyecixramd> nvclocknoob: touch /that/specifical/file
<nvclocknoob> 0.o?
<Flannel> cgethycx: What sort of network drive?  samba? NFS?
<EvilTrek> erry: then assuming you have those .debs, you should be able to install those, i'll let others help you with that :)
<erry> EvilTrek, how do i get the debs
<erry> EvilTrek, it only got me 2 debs
<bobthemilkman> erry: Step 1: Go to your other computer (the one without internet)
<ghoti> Does Hyperthreading actually bring any signficant benefits?  I'm seeing a ~$100 difference between an Intel E5506 (quad cpu) and E5518 (quad+HT).  I don't know whether it's worth it.
<nvclocknoob> ghoti yes!!
<Beyecixramd> erry: listen to bobthemilkman^
<erry> bobthemilkman, but that doesn't have those packages in synaptic!
<cgethycx> NFS i think
<Jordan_U> ennui: You need a BIOS boot partition to reliably install grub to gpt (which is what macs use by default, and is required for drives larger than 2 terabytes)
<bobthemilkman> erry: Step 2: Open up Synaptic and mark the package you want to install.
<erry> bobthemilkman, but it doesnt have it
<Flannel> ghoti: Probably not when you've already got 4 cores.
<bobthemilkman> erry: Step 3: Go to file -> Generate script.
<erry> bobthemilkman, b/c iu cant update it b/c i dont have internet
<Beyecixramd> Jordan_U: no, GRUB can boot in EFI too
<Jordan_U> Beyecixramd: I know that.
<bobthemilkman> erry: It doesn't have synaptic package manager? Your other computer isn't Ubuntu?
<erry> bobthemilkman, no
<nvclocknoob> each core uses it's own ht thread /pipelines
<erry> bobthemilkman, it has synaptic
<erry> bobthemilkman, but the packages arent listed
<nvclocknoob> or share one set
<erry> bobthemilkman, cz i  cant do apt-get update
<bobthemilkman> erry: So it's database is out of date?
<erry> bobthemilkman, yes
<erry> bobthemilkman, and it doesnt have internet
<ghoti> Flannel: that's what I was thinking, but for a semi-busy web server running a lot of PHP, I also wonder if spawning processes on "fake" CPUs might actually be *slower*.  What do you think?
<cgethycx> Flannel: NFS i think
<nvclocknoob> even a multicore system greatly benefits from the bandwidth gained to ram and gfx and instructions per second
<ghoti> I mean, a hyperthreaded CPU is NOT the same as a real one...
<ennui> Beyecixramd: a bios partition in addition to one for grub? Doesn't the small EFI partition from the OSX install emulate the BIOS and then call grub to boot linux?
<ghoti> nvclocknoob: why?
<erry> bobthemilkman, is there a way to update its database?
<Beyecixramd> ennui: there are tons of guides for Ubuntu on Mac OS X... google is your friend :)
<Jordan_U> ennui: http://grub.enbug.org/BIOS_Boot_Partition '
<nvclocknoob> hyperthreading gives the cpu a dedicated line to ram and gfx etc..
<erry> :( please guys
<jussi> patience erry
<bobthemilkman> erry: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Offline/Repository
<bobthemilkman> erry: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Synaptic/PackageDownloadScript
<erry> w/e
<erry> ill just use windows
<bobthemilkman> Those two pages should tell you exactly how to do everything.
<ghoti> nvclocknoob: the E55xx all have Quickpath.  Isn't that how the CPU talks to memory et al?
<Beyecixramd> erry: hmhph
<nvclocknoob> even it's own processor on the motherboard..usually on-shipset
<erry> bobthemilkman, how do i know the suitcodename?
<bobthemilkman> suitecodename is, for example, luci, karmic, intrepid, etc.
<erry> i hate it when people dont help me just b/c im new
<ennui> Beyecixramd: The problem is grub fails to install when trying a fresh install from the live CD and I am always left with a ubuntu file system I can't boot to as grub failed. trying to install it manually from the live CD but wasn't sure if it needed to be to the MBR or a partition or what
<Flannel> cgethycx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo  explains a lot about NFS, including how to mount it permanently (what to add to your fstab, etc)
<nvclocknoob> quickpath direct pipe.. interconnect.. are various other assits manufactuers put in place to help enchance throughput
<Jordan_U> erry: We have helped you, you just refuse to believe our answer.
<cgethycx> Flannel: Thanks
<Flannel> erry: You're being helped.  Please stop being obnoxious, it makes people less likely to help you in the future.
<bobthemilkman> erry: It's not that people aren't helping you. You refuse to be helped.
<nvclocknoob> haveing assitant techs and direct access to various components makes things much faster
<bobthemilkman> What you want is for me to walk over to your house, get on your computer, and then do every single step of the process while you sit back and watch.
<erry> bobthemilkman, no i dont want that
<liminal> hello
<Jordan_U> ennui: To the mbr, after setting up a BIOS boot partition (carefully noting the warning at the end of the page I linked you to)
<liminal> morning all
<erry> bobthemilkman, i just cant find the offline repository :(
<bobthemilkman> erry: Then read the two links I posted above.
<mek8630> I am still new to Linux and would like to set up a home network but haven't figured out how to do so. Can anyone give me some help on this?
<erry> bobthemilkman, but its not working!
<erry> i wish ud help me
<nvclocknoob> mek..its pretty much PNP
<erry> just give me a hint
<bobthemilkman> erry: There's no way you could have possibly read the documentation I posted, and tried it, already.
<liminal> I have a question about "swap memory"
<ghoti> nvclocknoob: quickpath apparently replaces the FSB in Gainestown CPUs.  How does Hyperthreading improve performance of communication with RAM and I/O?
<bobthemilkman> Because I haven't even had enough time to read through all of it, and much less even try it out.
<erry> bobthemilkman, what is the code name?
<erry> bobthemilkman, which repository should i get?
<mek8630> nvclocknoob: what is PNP?
<liminal> ive given my system 3.7gig of SWAP memory, but it doesnt seem to ever get used.. is somthing wrong?
<Jordan_U> ennui: If you chose automatic/guided partitioning then the Ubuntu installer should have created a BIOS boot partition for you already, in which case you just need to install grub to the mbr following: grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<bobthemilkman> erry: The one that matches your offline computer.
<squig> mek8630, plug and prey!
<bobthemilkman> Jaunty, Intrepid, etc.
<erry> bobthemilkman, and which repo do i need?
<mek8630> squig: haha ok
<nvclocknoob> by giving it physical addesses that can offload from the cpu independantly.. without the cpu baby sitting each thing.. it's another open channel and handler that can be used
<well_laid_lawn> liminal: it is there for when you suspend or hibernate
<erry> bobthemilkman, i added this line in my sources.list and did apt=get update but it's not in home
<mek8630> squig: so I take it settings up a home network is gonna be a pain in the butt?
<bobthemilkman> erry: Go to your offline computer, Open up synaptic package manager, go to settings -> repositories, and use the same suitecodenames that it uses.
<uLinux> How can I restrict a user to browser only his $home ?
<nvclocknoob> it significanlty streamlines and speeds up processes and threading tasks
<uLinux> How can I restrict a user to browser only his files $home ?
<Pupeno> Can ls print the numerical mode of a file?
<liminal> well_laid_lawn so in normal everyday usage it wont ever get used?
<ghoti> Hmm.
<erry> why is this so hard :(
<bobthemilkman> erry:  settings -> repositories -> Other software (the checked one)
<well_laid_lawn> liminal: it rarely does here
<bobthemilkman> erry:  It's not hard. You just complain about your problems instead of trying to solve them, until someone else comes along and does it for you.
<erry> bobthemilkman, none is checked
<Jordan_U> erry: Copy the download script to the computer that you have internet access with, download the packages listed there (there should be two, one of which you don't strictly need), copy the packages back to your offline computer.
<ghoti> nvclocknoob: and is linux "HTT-aware" per Intel's standard, whatever that is?  (i.e. the kernel knows the difference between 8-core and quad-core+HTT?)
<bobthemilkman> erry: Then choose the one with the most recent version.
<Flannel> erry: `lsb_release -a` in a terminal on that machine will tell you
<erry> bobthemilkman, i downloaded the repo supposedly but its not in home
<Jordan_U> Flannel: The problem is that he'll need the package for his kernel version, so he should really use Synaptic's download script.
<erry> bobthemilkman, can i download the  repository in a deb?
<Guest31174> ubuntu rocks agree / disagree
<mek8630> does anyone in here know an easy way to set up a home network?
<Beyecixramd> ghoti: from what i know, neither Linux nor Windows are HT-aware
<erry> Guest31174, disagree because nothing works and nobody can hyelp
<nvclocknoob> hmm i beleive it's handled on-chip and on-board...but would perform best if it can be confirmed that the os uses it.. it is also software dependent..if its not told to use it ..includeing multiple cores..it won't..but vt-vitualization on-chip..and most newer chips..will use this stuff regardless of os/software support
<erry> in windows everythign lways works
<Flannel> Guest31174: #ubuntu-offtopic for those sorts of questions, not here.  thanks.
<Flannel> erry: From what I've seen, you're absolutely refusing to be helped, and in doing so, wasting the volunteers time here.  Please fix your attitude as you're being very disrespectful.
<Beyecixramd> Guest31174: you're in a Ubuntu channel
<erry> ubutnu sucks ass
<erry> its horrible
<Beyecixramd> erry: everything works, including viruses :)
<Beyecixramd> too late
<erry> :/
<bobthemilkman> erry: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Offline/Repository
<erry> bobthemilkman, i tried that
<jussi> !guidelines > erry
<erry> bobthemilkman, it does not work..
<ubottu> erry, please see my private message
<bobthemilkman> Read the documentation. It's very straightforward.
<jussi> !offline | erry
<ubottu> erry: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<nvclocknoob> ghotti like the new phenoms will emulate what it thinks should be used.. even if software isnt coded to do so
<ghoti> Beyecixramd: Really?!  Then what OS is?  FreeBSD?
<nvclocknoob> linux?
<wizard_2010> hello all can I use virtualbox to run my windows 7 os that was already installed on my system if so how
<nvclocknoob> wiz i think so..
<Beyecixramd> ghoti: all OSes see HT cores as physical cores
<Beyecixramd> ghoti: at least from what i know...
<jussi> wizard_2010: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Migrate_Windows
<wizard_2010> jussi, thanks
<bobthemilkman> I have helped you out of the kindness of my heart, but you seem to not be appreciative of my help, despite your reliance upon it. Your problem here is not the difficulty of the task, but rather your inability to solve any problem, regardless of its difficulty. By simply telling you the answer to this problem, you will not gain the valuable life skills of being able to think your way through solving other problems. I am confident that if you w
<bobthemilkman> ant to be able to do anything harder than open a door for the rest of your life, that you learn to be able to read documentation. I am through helping you.
<uLinux> just found out want I want
<nvclocknoob> it will detect them, though i haven't seen it as individual cores or co-processors
<nvclocknoob> its does often report HT core frequencies as it is meant to bypass the fsb...
<ennui> Jordan_U: It had created a small partition flagged with bios_grub but it was corrupted somehow. If I just reform at it to ext2 can I write grub to it?
<ghoti> Beyecixramd: just found a FreeBSD box with a quad-i7 with HTT in it:
<ghoti> FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 8 CPUs
<ghoti> FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 4 core(s) x 2 SMT threads
<nvclocknoob> this is also another way it vastly improves system speeds
<ghoti> So it seems to support that.
<ghoti> (that was dmesg output, btw.)
<nvclocknoob> xD
<Beyecixramd> ghoti: in that case, probably Linux sees HT cores too
<Beyecixramd> ghoti: and Windows
<ghoti> ya, I would expect so.
<Beyecixramd> ghoti: yup
<jsoft> HT cores are fail
<Beyecixramd> jsoft: yay! moar threads
<nvclocknoob> i7 means you have 6 cores and 2 idle
<nvclocknoob> ht is one of the "idle" cores
<Jordan_U> ennui: I think you might not understand how a bios boot partition works. It's not a filesystem, so it's normal that it can't be mounted (it's not "corrupt)
<ennui> Jordan_U: Though sudo mount /dev/sda4/mnt give me an error: saying it can't find /dev/sda/4/mnt in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<nvclocknoob> and yes it seems linux see em and is using them properly
<ennui> Jordan_U: I wasn't trying to boot from the bios partition. I was trying to boot from the linux file system I had installed minus grub (as it failed on installation)
<Beyecixramd> nvclocknoob: all OSes use them properly, the capacity to distinct between physical cores and HT cores is slightly different
<xshyamx> hi, I get a connection refused using wget inspite of having set the correct proxy in http_proxy...any ideas?
<nvclocknoob> HT also has pipelines like a gfx card..these can be unlocked with tweaking if supported.. you must lookinto specific cores and stuff
<nvclocknoob> yup
<nvclocknoob> diffren mobo manu's will restrict access to some of these...like dells
<ghoti> xshyamx: have you checked the logs in your proxy server?  Also, try dumping all your HTTP headers to see if an error is being reported there.
<ghoti> xshyamx: that's the "-S" flag for wget, I think.
<xshyamx> ghoti: don't have access to proxy server logs but, will check the http headers and see
<Jordan_U> ennui: the mount command should be exactly "sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt" (note where there are spaces, copy and paste the command if you need to)
<nvclocknoob> well in the begining some os's didnt know what the heck to do...in time things have become much more utilized..thx to things like vitualization and varios 32bit to 64bit advances
<UserSomoyakno> anyway to make xchat list the channels in the order of people in them
<nvclocknoob> and emulation
<erry> Hello i'm not sure qhich repository i need to download
<erry> is there a way to figure that out?
<Beyecixramd> erry: repositories are not files. repositories are databases of files
<ghoti> xshyamx: You can also use `curl` for debugging.  something like:  curl -x host:port -I http://example.com/
<erry> Beyecixramd, yes im not sre which 1 i need though
<Beyecixramd> erry: you don't "download" a repository, you use a repository to download a file
<Beyecixramd> erry: what file you need to get?
<erry> Beyecixramd, yes i know but im following the instrunctions you linked me to
<erry> Beyecixramd, the wireless 1
<Beyecixramd> erry: uhmm... what do you want to do
<Beyecixramd> erry: install the wireless package?
<erry> Beyecixramd, install a wieress dreiver in a computerwith no internet
<erry> Beyecixramd, i was suggested to use a backports package
<erry> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/i386/linux-backports-modules-wireless-karmic-generic
<Beyecixramd> erry: you should need no repos, apart from the ones you have already installed
<erry> i think that 1
<ghoti> 4AM ...
<erry> Beyecixramd, but i dont have any installed its out of date
 * ghoti heads for bed
<chang> GTK+
<chang> WHO
<Jordan_U> erry: Please open Synaptic on the offline computer, choose file > generate package download script, copy the script over to the online computer, download the packages (using the URLs in the script), then copy the packages back to the offline computer.
<Jordan_U> erry: Any other way of doing this is likely to fail.
<erry> Jordan_U, the repositories of the  OFFLINE computer are out of date
<chang> painter
<erry> Jordan_U, therefor my package is not there
<Beyecixramd> Jordan_U: obviously, what would you expect
<Beyecixramd> erry* did*
<Beyecixramd> erry: you need no repos in your offline computer. repos are online, if your computer is offline, repos are useless
<erry> Beyecixramd, but how am i going to make the download script
<erry> Beyecixramd, but you linked me to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Offline/Repository
<Beyecixramd> erry: i didn't
<erry> Beyecixramd, and according to that you can download the repository
<Jordan_U> erry: There should be a package "linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic" even if your computer has never been connected to the internet.
<erry> Beyecixramd, can you please tell me which repository a package is in?
<Beyecixramd> erry: no, you can add a repository
<erry> Jordan_U, well it's NOT there
<nvclocknoob> pp8@pp8-desktop:~$ sudo powernowd powernowd: PowerNow Daemon v0.97, (c) 2003-2006 John Clemens powernowd: Found 1 scalable unit:  -- 1 'CPU' per scalable unit /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_max_freq: No such file or directory  what needs to be installed, or manually placed there? i don't think making a file named so would work...???
<Beyecixramd> nvclocknoob: no idea if not touch
<erry> Jordan_U, that computer has never had an apt update in its life.
<nvclocknoob> ohh touch" is a program?
<erry> brb
<erry> But anyway i dont think you know the original problem
<erry> look Jordan_U Beyecixramd what i want is another driver for my netbook b/c the original 1 kills the kernel
<Beyecixramd> nvclocknoob: yup
<erry> And i tried ndiswrapper but it didn't work
<Beyecixramd> nvclocknoob: creates zero-byte (empty) files
<erry> and then you told me i should try the backports pacjage
<mek8630> erry: why dont you just install an up to date version of Ubuntu on your computer that DOESN'T have internet yet that will come with all your wireless packages
<erry> mek8630, huh? I'm using 9.10
<erry> mek8630, i just installed it
<HBSC> does anyone here know anything about 4GB micro sd cards being recognised as 32MB with an invalid partition table?
<mek8630> erry: yeah get 10.04
<erry> mek8630, i meant 10.04
<erry> that's what i  haver
<erry> honestly
<erry> i jsut got confused
<Sheepherd> hey guys how do i edit the nautilus context menu? and not just add custom commands with "nautilus actions"
<FloodBot3> erry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ennui> Bash says it doesn't know the "unmount" command :/
<Beyecixramd> Sheepherd: that's the only way i know of
<Flannel> ennui: it's umount (no N)
<erry> ennui, umount
<Beyecixramd> HBSC: can you format it?
<erry> I said it first
<erry> see
<erry> im helpful see im not a noob
<ennui> <--- idiot
<Beyecixramd> HBSC: low level formatting
<Sheepherd> Beyecixramd: so removing items isnt possible?
<Beyecixramd> lol erry
<erry> Beyecixramd, can you help me with ndiswrapper then
<erry> cause this isn't going to work
<HBSC> iBeyecixramd i've tried mkdosfs and mkfs
<Beyecixramd> Sheepherd: to remove stuff, you need to uninstall the package that added that stuff, or seek for the nautilus action files, they could be stored everywhere
<Flannel> erry: Have you tried just downloading the few packages and installing them to see if they'll work?
<HBSC> and no dice.
<Beyecixramd> HBSC: are you sure your drive is not broken? how old it is?
<erry> Flannel, my netbook is offline.
<Beyecixramd> erry: zero experience with ndiswrapper
<mek8630> erry: if you are using 10.04 and are wanting to use wireless internet it should already have that preinstalled
<Flannel> erry: Yeah, but you can sneakernet them over
<HBSC> i'm trying to rule that out... it's pretty new and it stopped mounting in an android phone
<erry> omg
<erry> ok listen i'm going to say my problem once more
<erry> This _came_ with a driver. I had to _blacklist_ the driver because the kernel panicked.
<erry> I am now looking for adriver that doesn't have that problem
<Beyecixramd> HBSC: you know flash drives have a write limit, right?
<erry> That's simple
<Beyecixramd> HBSC: if you have intensively used that drive, it could be fawkd up
<Flannel> erry: And how will you know which drivers don't unless you try them?
<erry> Flannel, i'm trying with ndiswrapper but they're not working
<orlarmy> hello
<nvclocknoob> hbsc does the drive contain data?
<orlarmy> can anybody body plz welcome me here
<orlarmy> i am new here
<HBSC> Beyecixramd, it's pretty new... but it could be messed up regardless, i guess
<cgethycx> erry cant you just plug you lan into your laptop and do all of the steps that everyone has recommended?
<Beyecixramd> welcome, orlarmy
<nvclocknoob> welcome!! xD
<erry> ...
<Beyecixramd> HBSC: weird
<erry> cgethycx, i only have _wireless_
<erry> i need _that_ to work
<orlarmy> hello beye
<Sheepherd> Beyecixramd: oh well so i guess removing default items like "resize icon" cant be removed that easily?
<Jordan_U> erry: I just successfully followed my own instructions in a brand new virtual machine, that I did not ever allow to connect to the internet.
<nvclocknoob> HBSC is the drive formatted? does it contain data?
<Beyecixramd> erry: what the ... you only have wireless and no cable (ethernet) in your netbook?
<erry> Beyecixramd, i dont have a cable
<cgethycx> how do you only have wireless
<HBSC>  invclocknoob was trying to mount the thing to run photorec for data recovery...
<Beyecixramd> erry: how much did that piece of... netbook cost... 50 euros?!
<erry> Beyecixramd, i have a hole for the cable but not the cable
<erry> Beyecixramd, no no i have an adapter. but not the actual cable
<nvclocknoob> but have you looked at it with a gpart or the like?
<nvclocknoob> HSBC^^
<Beyecixramd> erry: okay okay, i was scared
<orlarmy> can somebody plz put me thru here?
<HBSC> nvclocknoob, it should have data. fdisk doesn't recognise the partition table
<erry> Beyecixramd, so can you please hel
<Beyecixramd> erry: can't you... disconnect some device temporarily to get ethernet working?
<nvclocknoob> i have one gig stick with two partitions..so each one detect separately as 512mb
<erry> Beyecixramd, i do not have an ethernet cable
<Beyecixramd> orlarmy: what do you need help for?
<Beyecixramd> orlarmy: the IRC channel? Ubuntu itself?
<cgethycx> run to wal mart and get one
<nvclocknoob> if there is a partion useing all but 32mb then it will detect in linux as that free space..
<Beyecixramd> orlarmy: some specific issue regarding Ubuntu...?
<Beyecixramd> erry: :|
<erry> Beyecixramd, still i need wirelss to work
<HBSC> onvclocknoob, i just looked at it w/ gparted and it says "unrecognised disk label"
<Cheery> why's the 64-bit version is not recommended for daily desktop?
<Beyecixramd> erry: i think it's easier than that
<Flannel> I'll remind everyone that when you're helping, you should be helpful.  "Go get one" isn't a proper solution.
<erry> Beyecixramd, if ui use ethernet to download the packages
<erry> will wireless work after?
<Beyecixramd> erry: what chipset is your wireless card?
<Beyecixramd> erry: obviously
<Cheery> just a small question
<Beyecixramd> erry: it should
<erry> Beyecixramd, are you sure?
<erry> Beyecixramd, well i bet 50 bucks it wont
<nvclocknoob> it has been formatted, with issues or an un recognised label..these are usually msdos or fat32...
<Jordan_U> erry: If you are using 64 bit Ubuntu then this is the one and only file you need: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-backports-modules-2.6.32/linux-backports-modules-wireless-2.6.32-21-generic_2.6.32-21.11_amd64.deb
<Beyecixramd> erry: ethernet worked in all pcs i have tried, out of the box, in Linux
<orlarmy> i can remember those day that i am using gloria on mint that there is a way i can right click on files to upload to internet
<erry> Jordan_U, ok lemme try that
<cgethycx> neither is /ect/fstab
<Beyecixramd> erry: unlike Windows... by the way :)
<centrodia> hola
<orlarmy> but there is no way to do that on ubuntu 10.04
<nvclocknoob> HSBC this can happen if its an unusal format..or was not safely removed in another os...
<erry> Beyecixramd, wirelss worked in all windows pcs i tried
<orlarmy> can you plz put me thru?
<Beyecixramd> centrodia: no hables español, por favor, este canal es sólo de inglés
<erry> you know im actually a linux fan
<HBSC> nvclocknoob, so do you think the card is fried at this point?
<erry> youre making me love microsoft now
<Beyecixramd> orlarmy: sure, you need to install the mint tools
<Guest31174> it is free software dont expect too much
<erry> Guest31174, oh it's free?
<orlarmy> how?
<erry> Well my windows is free
<Jordan_U> erry: Please don't make me regret helping you.
<Beyecixramd> erry: :) go with Microsoft, my friend
<nvclocknoob> no, you can reformat it but data will be lost.. if you can use it in the other os.. try to stop it or "safely remove" it before yanking it out or restarting..then boot linux
<erry> Beyecixramd, but i like linus
<Beyecixramd> erry: crack Office, and Windows, and everything else
<Beyecixramd> erry: after all, it's free
<erry> Beyecixramd, stop being like that
<Beyecixramd> erry: isn't it :)
<removido>  totem está com color balance desabilitado no lucid, como habilitar? uso driver nvidia e instalei script ubuntu perfeito
<Beyecixramd> erry: you stop.
<Guest31174> it is free software dont expect too much
<Beyecixramd> removido: english only channel, please
<removido> sorry wrong canal
<Jordan_U> !attitude | erry
<nvclocknoob> or simply label it
<ubottu> erry: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Beyecixramd> Guest31174: who are you anyways, and what are you doing here?
<erry> look
<erry> im sorry for acting badly
<erry> im really sorry
<Guest31174> just trying to help
<nvclocknoob> is there anything speacial about this flash drive?
<mek8630> hahaha you people are crazy
<Beyecixramd> erry: start being more open minded please
<Beyecixramd> mek8630: :|
<erry> mek8630, don't laugh at my mental conditionn
<HBSC> nvclocknoob, i only use linux... i don't know if it is recognised in other os
<erry> mek8630, it's n ot funny ok
<erry> mek8630, i take 20 pills a day
<mek8630> hahahah
<Beyecixramd> erry: okay okay... again
<nvclocknoob> is the file system encrypted or lockable?
<erry> Beyecixramd, he's laughing at my condition
<Beyecixramd> erry: what chipset is your wireless card
<Beyecixramd> erry: Atheros?
<erry> Beyecixramd, realtek
<nvclocknoob> so you've always used this device in liux?
<Beyecixramd> erry: i'm not an op neither your mom, get back to the topic :|
<removido> totem is with color balance off in lucid, how to enable? use nvidia driver and installed ubuntu perfect script
<HBSC> nvclocknoob, i have used it in an android phone
<nvclocknoob> ahh
<HBSC> and it stopped mounting
<erry> Beyecixramd, see i had adriver that crashed my kernel and im trying another
<erry> Jordan_U, i installed your package
<erry> Jordan_U, still no wireless
<Beyecixramd> erry: do you know the specific model of your wireless card?
<nvclocknoob> andriod has its own format and labeling not recognised by linux...its a diffrent kernal compilation..
<Beyecixramd> erry: you'll likely need to reboot
<erry> Beyecixramd, i did
<erry> Beyecixramd, no im not sure which model itis..
<mek8630> erry: I know this may seem a bit simple but...You are enabling the wireless after you install that package right?
<Jordan_U> erry: Did you unblacklist the driver?
<erry> Jordan_U, no if iu do that the kernel will die!
<HBSC> nvclocknoob, do you know the filesystem that android uses?
<cgethycx> everyone is trying to help a guy that does not want to be helped, and all I need help with is how to perm. mount a folder on another linux computer in my house. The link I was given was not for noobs.
<nvclocknoob> it was probably this 32mbs used on the android and is now sceane as the only valid partition ..
<Beyecixramd> erry: 5 minute result on scroogle http://rtl-wifi.sourceforge.net/wiki/Main_Page
<Beyecixramd> minutes*
<Perun> why does 'sudo -i locale' show locale of $user and not root?
<Jordan_U> erry: That package has installed a newer version of the driver, which may have that bug fixed (it also may not, but it's worth testing)
<nvclocknoob> it may be possible to use the remaining freespace and make another partition for ubuntu so you can use it for both the droid and ubunut
<erry> Jordan_U, ok hoqw do  i reenable it after removing the blacklist line
<HBSC> nvclocknoob, i'm trying to recover data from the partition that the phone used
<nvclocknoob> and not lose info/data by formatting the whole thing only to repeat it the nxt time you attache it to the droid..
<cgethycx> erry: have you tried a fresh install?
<Jordan_U> erry: Either reboot or run "sudo modprobe module_name" in a terminal.
<erry> Jordan_U, i tried the latterbut itdidnt help
<erry> Jordan_U, ill t ry a reboot
<erry> cgethycx, this _is_ afresh  install.
<erry> :p
<erry> Jordan_U, kernel panic
<cgethycx> try again did you not sat that it messed up and had panic
<nvclocknoob> pp8@pp8-desktop:~$ sudo touch ../sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_max_freq touch: cannot touch `../sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_max_freq': No such file or directory pp8@pp8-desktop:~$  ??
<erry> cgethycx, dio you know what probelemim having?
<cgethycx> yes you cant get your wi-fi on your laptop to work
<erry> Jordan_U, bad news. Can't boot into recovery mode to fix it.
<erry> Jordan_U, what now?
<erry> re-install?
<ikonia> erry: what's the error when you try to boot into orecovery mode
<erry> oh i forgot
<bihari> ?
<Jordan_U> erry: Do you have a liveCD that boots without panicing?
<erry> ikonia, kernel panic
<erry> Jordan_U, I need to disable wireless from the bios.
<ikonia> erry: what did you do to cause the kernel panic ?
<erry> Jordan_U, then blacklist the driver again
<bihari> who can  help ,me
<erry> ikonia, unblacklikst my wireless driver:p
<HBSC> nvclocknoob, thanks for your time, i think you pointed me in the right direction! i guess android uses YAFFS by default (i thought it was FAT16 like cameras)
<ikonia> erry: are you able to boot from a livecd and mount the disk to re-blacklist it
<erry> ikonia, i can boot to my original installation if i disable wireless from the bios
<erry> so don't worry
<mek8630> bihari: whats wrong
<ikonia> erry: ah, so if you disable wirless the module doens't get loaded and it's fine, ok
<nvclocknoob> noe its speacial xD
<nvclocknoob> xD
<erry> ^^
<erry> ikonia, i tried getting the windows driver with ndiswrapper. THe problem is that doesn't work.
<ikonia> erry: what actual wirless card is it ?
<erry> ikonia, realtek
<cgethycx> erry: are you using 10.04 or something else?
<erry> cgethycx, 10.04
<cgethycx> try a lower distro.
<bihari> i wants to know about ubuntu more i know the terminal commands
<erry> cgethycx, i  did try
<erry> cgethycx, same error.
<erry> cgethycx, ialso tried knoppix.
<mek8630> bihari: well what do you want to know
<Guest31174> it is free software so you have to make it work
<bihari> i am just a 17 yer student and i use to got assignement from my engineering college on C i wants to work on c via UBUNTU Os but i dont know anything
<Jordan_U> erry: Here is a pacakge download script for ndisgtk: http://pastebin.ca/1887571
<nvclocknoob> pp8@pp8-desktop:/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0$ sudo mkdir cpufreq mkdir: cannot create directory `cpufreq': No such file or directory...wtf??seriously??
<erry> Jordan_U, ah that sounds sweet
<bihari> i wants to be know full details of ubuntu commands
<erry> :)
<[ND]Requiem> anyone able to help me get my wifi card setup on my laptop on a fresh install of ubuntu (installed thru wubi if it makes a difference)
<bihari> ?
<cgethycx> erry: I would try and get a Ethernet cable, reinstall, then do the updates.
<HBSC> bihari, http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html this could be a good start
<unop> bihari, check out http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/linuxcommand.org/tlcl.php
<bihari> mek8630
<nvclocknoob> req have you install drivers for it? ubuntu useually does this on its own...in roaming mode..
<mek8630> bihari: well if you want to know more about the terminal
<bihari> yes
<nvclocknoob> you can select your network and type in the pw make sure you know what security protocol is used
<erry> Jordan_U, bringsa syntax error unexpected (
<kanzie> how can I list all .gz-files recursivly in a folder
<mek8630> bihari: give me a minute
<erry> Jordan_U, wget -c cdrom:[Ubuntu 10.04 LTS _Lucid Lynx_ - Release amd64 (20100427.1)]/ [..] i dont think this will work
<bihari> oki
<unop> kanzie, find your_dir/ -type f -name "*.gz"
<Jordan_U> erry: Odd, the URL should be quoted. I guess it's a bug in synaptic.
<[ND]Requiem> uh it's not even seeing the wifi card, i've seen a few posts about getting the card (wpc54gs) working w/ a fresh unbuntu install but the ndiswrapper isnt in the synaptic lib
<cgethycx> As for my problem i will try again tomorrow.
<erry> Jordan_U, um the url is from a CD
<erry> Jordan_U, i do not have the cd.
<Jordan_U> erry: Sorry, did that from the liveCD after messing around, I'll get a better set of URLs.
<erry> Jordan_U, no problem
<kanzie> unop: thanks, can I pipe that through gunzip for example
<hafed> hi
<unop> kanzie, what do you want to do? extract them all?
<mek8630> bihari: I am going to send you two links
<intmed> what is the command to delete a file from cmd-line
<bihari> oki
<unop> intmed, rm
<mek8630> bihari: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<intmed> ok
<mek8630> bihari: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=61464
<kanzie> unop: yeah, I accidently ran zip (or gzip) on a folder and it started compressing files in all subfolders
<kanzie> thousands of them
<kanzie> before I realized to make a tar-ball
<erry> Jordan_U, alsohttp://rtl-wifi.sourceforge.net/wiki/Download cant compile
<erry> :(
<unop> kanzie,  ok, i suppose you want to extract them into the directories they already exist in, right?
<erry> Jordan_U, oh im missing packages again @_@
<kanzie> unop: yeah, just tring to restore things to normal
<bihari> thanks
<mek8630> bihari: here is a good one for you
<kanzie> my .hg-folder is messed up for example
<mek8630> http://oreilly.com/linux/command-directory/
<mek8630> bihari: http://oreilly.com/linux/command-directory/
<kanzie> unop: it seems to also have removed the original files
<nvclocknoob> grr
<unop> kanzie, ok, something like this should do.   find your_dir/ -type f -name "*.gz" -execdir gunzip -d {} \;
<Jordan_U> erry: http://pastebin.ca/1887577
<nvclocknoob> pp8@pp8-desktop:/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0$ sudo mkdir cpufreq mkdir: cannot create directory `cpufreq': No such file or directory??? i give up...
<erry> Jordan_U, thanks alot
<Jordan_U> erry: You're welcome.
<liminal> hello, im having problems with all my applications crashing.
<Sheepherd> is there a tool out there that just minimizes every app to tray on close without the need of any additional configuration?
<liminal> I think there is some issue where my /home/ directory temporarly cant be found
<Sheepherd> and by app i basically mean window
<unop> nvclocknoob, is the cpufreq_userspace module loaded?
<liminal> has anyone heard of this sort of thing happening?
<bihari> brb
<unop> nvclocknoob, the /sys filesystem is special, you can't (or shouldn't) do operations like that on it.
<mek8630> erry: you get it figured out yet?
<intmed> what is the command to move a file to another location
<erry> Jordan_U, installed ndisgkt
<erry> mek8630, not sure tbh :p
<unop> intmed, mv your_file another_dir/
<nvclocknoob> unop let me check
<intmed> unop: ok
<nvclocknoob> unop let me check
<erry> Jordan_U, now which is the right driver to get? I installed 3 2 of which say the device is present
<nvclocknoob> ops lol
<erry> Jordan_U, and i see that wireless exists,just no networks! :D
<erry> Jordan_U, brb reboot
<erry> well not brb
<erry> but reboot
<FloodBot3> erry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * erry hits FloodBot3 
<unop> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<erry> sooowwy
<erry> i have that habbit
<Beyecixramd> still here, no help, erry? u.u'''
<erry> Beyecixramd, i think itworked
<erry> Beyecixramd, lemmechecktho
<rww> !cli | intmed
<ubottu> intmed: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<nvclocknoob> what do you mean by cpufreq user space????
<erry> Also my spacebar doesn't always work. Sorry botu that.
<Infin1ty> un ubuntu 8.04.4 http://pastebin.com/Hwa5aCL8, i'm trying to compile the vboxguestaddition, it won't even let me make prepare the kernel
<erry> cmon work.. work.. :p
 * erry fingers crossed
<intmed> ubottu: ok thanks
<unop> nvclocknoob, what does this return?  sudo lsmod | grep -i cpufreq
<erry> Jordan_U, wireless disappeared again :/
<caibaiyin> hi
<caibaiyin> is there anyone familiar with 10.04 preseeding?
<caibaiyin> i can not set the user password...
<Beyecixramd> caibaiyin: torrents?
<nvclocknoob> se my pm
<erry> Jordan_U, ive installed 3 drivers and1 of them says the device is there
<erry> Jordan_U, however wlan0 doesnt show up
<caibaiyin> Beyecixramd: no, i just trying to use preseed method to auto install ubuntu
<Beyecixramd> caibaiyin: ah... no idea
<nvclocknoob> mr unop?
<mek8630> caibaiyin: what is preseeding?
<caibaiyin> Beyecixramd: everything is fine but the password
<unop> nvclocknoob, try.   sudo service cpufrequtils restart  # or if that fails.   sudo invoke-rc.d cpufrequtils restart
<Jordan_U> erry: I try to avoid ndiswrapper wherever possible, so I can't really help much fromv here.
<erry> :(!
<erry> :'(
<caibaiyin> mek8630: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html
<HBSC> caibaiyin, have you tried gpasswd?
<caibaiyin> HBSC: gpasswd?what is that?
<HBSC> a command to add a user
<HBSC> and password
<caibaiyin> HBSC: it's not adding the user under ubuntu...
<caibaiyin> HBSC: but try to set the user while installing ubuntu
<erry> well
<erry> using the original driver isnt an option
<erry> i tried again and it crushed immediatelly
<mek8630> bihari: so did that help you?
<jkalex05> i dunno why but flash players are very buggy in ubuntu for me
<HBSC> caibaiyin, what have you done so far in the installation?
<pflanze> How can I boot without plymouth in my initrd?
<pflanze> Or asked differently, how can I get rid of plymouth?
<pflanze> going to text based booting.
<nvclocknoob> mr unop? i have replied via pm
<liminal> my applications in ubuntu seem to be unable to read my home partition every now and again
<liminal> has anyone heard of this?
<kokozedman> hey guys
<nvclocknoob> lim  yes
<well_laid_lawn> pflanze: remove    splash   from the end of the kernel line
<kokozedman> there is something that really gets on my nevers in the Apache Web Server
<kokozedman> i use a CGI application, and the date that the CGI application is different from the system date
<kokozedman> what is going on?
<nvclocknoob> i accidentaly sudo chmod -x my home directory and it blocked all access
<|ns|nR8> liminal, yeah when hard drive is dying
<kokozedman> anyone knows why is this like this?
<nvclocknoob> lim ^^
<liminal> the hard drive is new, and ive run a chkdsk
<liminal> its always okay
<erry> :(
<kokozedman> liminal: i have that very thing at this time... harddrive has crash and 'causes that
<erry> Jordan_U, any ideas?
<nvclocknoob> ubuntu has been nice about my drives shorting out.. it may be a short in the power cable or hd to ide interface wires...
<liminal> health check always green
<erry> :((
<caibaiyin> HBSC:  i can use preseed to set the time/disk/timezone etc
<liminal> kokozedman is your hd sata or ata?
<kokozedman> ATA
<liminal> so is mine
<liminal> im thinking of changing to sata
<liminal> and preying
<erry> Can anybody help me install rtl8187 with ndiswrapper?
<erry> rtl8187se*
<kokozedman> yeah... do that.. i can't because it's a dedicated server that is not under my control
<kokozedman> :-/
<nvclocknoob> lim have you checked to make sure everything is tight etc? feel the drive make sure it' s psinng.. linux will run corrent progs in ram untill you close them.. then it might crash
<nvclocknoob> spining..
<liminal> my memory usage is well within capacity
<nvclocknoob> but you'd notice things not acting right..laggy
<caibaiyin> or anyboy who is familiar with d-i ?
<nvclocknoob> do you have anything else trying to acess the hd or zombied sh's?
<pflanze> well_laid_lawn: I'm still getting  "init: plymouth-splash main process (....) terminated with status 2\n... plymouth main process killed by SEGV"
<well_laid_lawn> pflanze: sorry my bad - plymouth replaced the init system so it is what is used for booting so...
<shadyabhi> DELL XPS M1530 with A12 bios update
<nvclocknoob> crap why would gpart not open?
<erry> Jordan_U, should i file a bug about it?
<Jordan_U> erry: Yes.
<erry> Jordan_U, but-
<erry> fine
<Ghostly> odd, i just managed to install Visualboy advance but for some reason the sound is really choppy, the game seems to run fine. anyone got any idea what's causing it?
<nvclocknoob> how do i give my video memory direct access to a swap file? make it use a swap when it needs to?
<erry> ill do that later
<nvclocknoob> meh
<nvclocknoob> i guess i'll come back later...
<nvclocknoob> unop you still around?
<kokozedman> where can i find the config file that will allow me to set the hardware clock to local time, not UTC?
<nvclocknoob> poke:finger: unop
<krezon> Hi, my ubuntu freezes randomly...and I can't do anything.. how can I fix this?
<nvclocknoob> koko you can right click it?
<krezon> It is really frustrating...
<kokozedman> nvclocknoob: sorry... i need to mention it is Ubuntu Server, not desktop
<nvclocknoob> ah
<nvclocknoob> console-commandline server?
<Nathan45> hello, please, I have just install Ubuntu 10.4 with "sharing of the hard disk drive", but I can't now find my Win boot...
<kokozedman> nvclocknoob: yes
<nvclocknoob> hmm
<Guest31174> Nathan45, wow
<jkalex05> how come my root directory is user-desktop?
<nvclocknoob> usr/bin?
<Pen> Quality DVD Burning Softwares out there?
<jkalex05> when i type pwd
<jkalex05> i see jeffrey@jeffrey-desktop
<jkalex05> :~$
<nvclocknoob> nvm...
<nvclocknoob> i can't remember where i saw the clock files =c
<Infin1ty> ubuntu 8.04.4, problem with gcc? http://pastebin.com/Hwa5aCL8 , i can't even touch the kernel, trying to build a module and i can't make oldconfig at all, what's the problem with the gcc?
<kokozedman> heheh
<erry> :/
<nvclocknoob> i've been pokeing around trying to setup powernowd and cpufreq and ran across them somewhere in the system dir i thought
<nvclocknoob> is there a way i can setup a sap file for my video card?
<nvclocknoob> swap^
<ikonia> no
<nvclocknoob> hogwash
<ikonia> no
<nvclocknoob> i bet i'd have to build it into it as a memory refrence.. =c
<ikonia> nvclocknoob: if you think you know the answer - why are you asking if it can be done
<ikonia> nvclocknoob: if you know you can do it - do it
<nvclocknoob> =o
<nvclocknoob> if i knew the memoey maps and how to get the card to use them and what file to modify i would have..??
<ikonia> nvclocknoob: you can't do it
<erry> Its not gonna work
<nvclocknoob> lol "can't" is not the linux way of things..
<erry> nvclocknoob, fine, fix wireless then
<ikonia> nvclocknoob: yes it is, if you want to be able to do it, get hooked into the video drivers in the kernel and learn how to do it
<ikonia> nvclocknoob: however it is currently not possible within an ubuntu installation
<erry> ikonia, oh so we should fix  it ourselves
<erry> fine
<erry> Ill fix it myself
<erry> ill make my own wireless driver
<nvclocknoob> lol erry
<FloodBot3> erry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rww> stop
<erry> What
<ikonia> erry: that's not what I said - I wasn't talking to you
<rww> pressing
<rww> enter
<rww> it's
<rww> annoying
<FloodBot3> rww: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erry> ikonia, well i need help, nobody can help me
<erry> if i file a bug nobody will pay attention to it
<ikonia> erry: I understnad you want help, hang in there and someone maybe along, filing a bug is also worth while if you think it's a legitimate error with the software
<erry> ikonia, well im  not sure
<erry> its probably something i did :(
<erry> but other people have the problem too
<nvclocknoob> dude most wireless adpaters are already supported...specify your model and vendor...
<carneiro> erry: what is the problem ?
<erry> carneiro, the driver for my card causes a kernel panic so i had to black list it
<rww> erry: which card
<erry> carneiro, im now trying to load the windows driver with ndiswrapper but to no avil
<erry> rww, rtl8187se
<carneiro> erry: this goes beyond me ... file a bug ... some1 will respond
<erry> carneiro, fine
<ikonia> erry: aplogies if I've missed it, but what actual card is it
<ikonia> apologies I mean
<erry> ikonia, rtl8187se
<rww> ikonia: rtl8187se
<erry> um
<erry> when filing a bug, i should reproduce the crash right?
<Worms> erry: You need not necessarily panic when the kernel panics. Please detail your problem in one line.
<erry> lol
<ikonia> erry: what note book is this in
<erry> ikonia, toshiba tt110
<nvclocknoob> erry when i first started using ubuntu my wusb54g linksys adpater wasnt supported...or was buggy..it turned out my router was using  wifi-g and ubuntu only covers wifi-b
<erry> t110*
<erry> nvclocknoob, i have an entirely different oproblem.
<erry> nvclocknoob, the actual driver causes a kernel panic
<nvclocknoob> ew
<erry> tha'ts worse than ust 'not supported' :p
<nvclocknoob> are there older drivers?
<bullgard4> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<erry> bullgard4, i already googled it
<nvclocknoob> damn right^^
<erry> .-.
<nvclocknoob> also make sure you arent installing dev files or beta?? erry??
<bullgard4> erry: I did not direct this message to you.
<erry> nvclocknoob, i dont think so
<erry> nvclocknoob, this is a stable release.
<ikonia> erry: have a glance through this bug (it's not the same hardware) and see if the drive info shows any relvence to you https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/246141
<erry> ikonia, kk
<erry> ikonia, well the bug doesn't mention kernel panic.
<nvclocknoob> lol stable only means bugs have not been submitted to the manufactureer..nvidia made a driver set a whileago that burned peoples cards out..it was originally fully declared stable
<ikonia> erry: no but it is talking about the driver and it's issues
<erry> ikonia, well so should i just reply to that
<erry> :/
<erry> i guess i cant open my own bug
<erry> cause im a noob and nobody will take me seriously
<ikonia> erry: you can open your own bug
<ikonia> erry: people will take a bug that's well written without emotion, and good feedback and info very serious
<nvclocknoob> yes
<erry> ikonia, well can you read it for me before i submit it?
<ikonia> erry: happy to
<kokozedman> how to check the hardware clock's time?
<rww> hwclock
<erry> ikonia, ok let me try to write it
<nvclocknoob> jesus the last time i looked at the clock it said 2 am it freakin 5am now =c
<nvclocknoob> i guess i'll make a post about my issues
<carneiro> nvclocknoob: the hardware and system clock have a drift :(
<erry> ikonia, In what package did you find this bug?
<kokozedman> rww: thanks man! ... do you how to update it? as I have just set UTC=no, and it is currently still pointing on UTC
<Worms> erry: linux is nightmare when wireless is concerned.
<erry> ikonia, should i put linux-wireless-backports or something?
<ikonia> erry: where did you get the driver ?
<rww> kokozedman: restart your computer and set the time properly in the BIOS
<ikonia> erry: is it a stock one from within ubuntu ?
<erry> ikonia, within ubuntu
<nvclocknoob> carnerio...are you a us citizen..do you remeber when they advanced gps time 4 hours?
<erry> and i also need to be fixing my bugs in my software atm
<rww> kokozedman: you can set it through hwclock, but it's horribly confusing
<erry> so i need to get done with this
<ikonia> erry: just put it in the linux-wirless meta package
<carneiro> nvclocknoob: not an US citizen
<kokozedman> rww: :) ok ... i can't set the time in BIOS, because it's a remote server
<erry> ikonia, linux-backports-modules-wireless?
<rww> kokozedman: oh, fun. see "man hwclock", then, it has the relevant commands
<ikonia> why back ports ? is the package from backports ?
<nvclocknoob> well congress..advanced our clocks..probably to acount for axis shifts
<carneiro> nvclocknoob: what is the issue ?
<rww> !ot | nvclocknoob
<ubottu> nvclocknoob: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nvclocknoob> gps sats are also military controlled and control the atomic clocks
<nvclocknoob> ah yea
<nvclocknoob> sorry
<nvclocknoob> that is way off topic.. =c
<kokozedman> rww: actually, the date shows synchronized time with an NTP server, but the hardware clock is mad... and it seems that CGI applications do not honor the fancy timezone stuffs
<erry> ggreat
<erry> now it didnt panic,.
<nvclocknoob> woot
<[Lemmy]> how do i tell aptitude not to update certain packages, but to keep the older version instead?
<nvclocknoob> carn..my issues  * CPUFreq Utilities: Setting ondemand CPUFreq governor...                       * disabled, governor not available...                                   [ OK ]  pp8@pp8-desktop:/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0$
<rww> !pinning | [Lemmy]
<ubottu> [Lemmy]: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<sysdoc> Intel 10/100 card sometimes does not start on boot, anyone seen this??
<kokozedman> rww: i think what i need is the hwclock --systohc
<erry> ikonia, it doesnt seem to  panic if you do it after boot
<[Lemmy]> or, alternatively, i need an apt source for ubuntu that can do x264
<[Lemmy]> in ffmpeg
<nvclocknoob> and trying to share system memory with my nvidia 5500
<erry> but the driver doesnt work anyway
<ikonia> erry: is the driver loaded in the system now ?
<erry> ikonia, i think i modprobbed it
<ikonia> erry: can you check ?
<erry> ikonia, how?
<ikonia> erry: lsmod
<erry> k 1 sec
<dotnet> gelap
<kanzie> how can I get the size of a folder?
<kanzie> in shell
<erry> ikonia, no
<unop> kanzie, du -sh your_dir/
<dotnet> ora ngerti gelap banget coy
<kanzie> unop thanks
<carneiro> kanzie : try du -hc <foldername>
<ikonia> erry: ok - so that explains a.) no wriless and b.) no panic
<erry> ikonia, i modprobbed it.
<erry> still no wireless or panic
<zipper> hi my ubuntu freezes but my mouse can still move is this a bug?
<ikonia> erry: check the modules loaded again
<erry> ikonia, it's there
<dotnet> goblok gue ora iso instal flash player li ubuntu 7.10
<erry> ikonia, ...many times.
<ikonia> erry: oh really,
<erry> ikonia, yes i used grep
<erry> ikonia, it didnt seem to automatically modprobe on boot
<ikonia> very odd behaviour
<erry> idk what happened it used to crash
<erry> and once i modprobedAFTER booting andit crashed
<erry> so
<erry> idk
<ikonia> is the module currentl blacklisted ?
<erry> wait
<erry> ikonia, i think i loaded the wrong driver
<zipper> hi my ubuntu freezes but my mouse can still move is this a bug??????????????????????
<ikonia> erry: ok - clean reboot, try again, try to be careful to make sure it's a valid test
<erry> ikonia, yep
<erry> ikonia, modprobed the right 1, got a panic
<erry> ikonia, should i reboot anyway?
<ikonia> erry: well, I'd just use that to log the bug
<erry> use what?
<ikonia> erry: it's clear that, that specific module on your system causes a kernel panic
<erry> ok
<ikonia> erry: makes sure you machine is not overclocked in any way, and log a bug stating that
<erry> ikonia, but if i reboot it willprobably crash in boot
<erry> and then i cant prove its the module that does it
<ikonia> erry: sounds reasonable yes
<nvclocknoob> zipper maybe?
<ikonia> erry: you just proved it's the module
<zipper> nvclocknoob, how do i fix it?
<erry> oh
<erry> ok
<ikonia> erry: you probed it  - it crashed
<erry> ok
<nvclocknoob> well i've had similar things happen when my hd became dislodged or shorted..lost power..
<sysdoc> Intel 10/100 card sometimes does not start on boot, anyone seen this??
<nvclocknoob> i have 100-pro...
<nvclocknoob> and no i've not had any issues..tho when pluggin in usb's on my dell b110 it sometimes creates a short somehow
<nvclocknoob> this is a intel 100pro on board..
<westz> hello room
<erry> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/7sbuqSuF
<erry> sounds good?
<nvclocknoob> is ther an error sysdoc?
<ikonia> reading
<ikonia> erry: ok, I'm going to re-word it just a little
<erry> ikonia, ok
<NeoSizer> nb
<erry> ikonia, also 'buts' is a typo
<erry> it's supposed to be 'bits'
<westz> someone, randomly give me a package you use a lot and cant live without. im trying to find something to do
<ikonia> erry: http://pastebin.com/z3L0DC2e clean it up a little with your exact hardware/software versions
<Slart> westz: bash would fit that description for me =)
<erry> ikonia, ok
<erry> done that
<ikonia> erry: submit it, see how it goes
<nvclocknoob> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9490275#post9490275     http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1514554    my posts... FTWC
<kanzie> how can I turn this into a rm-comand instead? find ./ -type f -name "*.gz" -execdir gunzip -d {} \; I want to remove what find generates instead of gunzip it
<nvclocknoob> i'm loggin outa this and testing o/c's in termolus
<nvclocknoob> peace gys and thank you for all your help
<nvclocknoob> guys and gals ^
<pretender> ubuntu 10.04 getting an error unable to mount samba network shares also a message about also failed to retrieve share list but its intermittent
<Slart> kanzie: replace "gunzip -d {}" with "rm {}"  . You might want some extra switches with that in case it wants confirmation for each delete
<erry> is the rtl8187se driver in linux-backports-modules-wireless-2.6.32-21-generic ?
<yoyoned> kanzie: look at the fine man page.  I am pretty sure find can do that by itself
<Slart> kanzie: {} is the placeholder for the filename
<kanzie> Slart: thanks
<kanzie> slart: great, that is what I needed to know
<Slart> kanzie: hmm.. come to think of it.. I'm not sure what the -execdir  switch does.. I think I've always used just -exec.. check the man page to make sure it's not doing something weird
<kanzie> Slart: its just that it runs from the subdir where the found file is
<unop> Slart, -execdir  is like -exec except it changes directory to where the file resides -- needed for the gunzip as he'd like to extract files where they are not in the current dir.
<arand> Does 10.04 automtically setup an ext2 /boot if installing "guided" LVM? Why? Is there some things grub2 still wont be able to handle on an LVM? Encryption?
<Slart> kanzie, unop: ah.. every day you learn something new =) Thanks!
<kanzie> unop: but what does the trailing \ do, newline?
<taisa> is it possible to optimize the filesystem during the boot fsck with "fsck -D"? "/fsckoptions" file ?
<unop> kanzie, you mean \;  ??  that's to terminate the -exec or -execdir command
<uLinux> How can I make a file read-only using terminal?
<dewd> hi guys. I have a question
<unop> kanzie, because you can have multiple -execs or other find predicates afterwards ... and you need to tell find where one -exec terminates and another begins.
<dewd> is there a univeral path to folders like../User/Download or Desktop. it varies depending on your language
<kanzie> unop: thanks
<dewd> *universal path
<nikin> uLinux, chmod a-w filename
<delaman1> email server setup problem here,,,,, I can connect to my imap server, even send emails from the imap to people, but when i try to sent an email to the email server via something like sales@mywebsite.com   i get an error message  http://pastebin.com/Ws6y2zDA
<ikonia> delaman1: it doesn't know about the user sales on that server
<delaman1> ikonia: but its wierd because i can connect to it via imap
<ikonia> delaman1: imap is nothing to do with smtp
<dewd> I mean something like ~/ instead of /home/user/
<rww> delaman1: edit /etc/aliases to tell it which user you want sales@ to go to, then run "sudo newaliases"
<linis> dewd, /home/dewd/Dowloads
<geirha> dewd: http://standards.freedesktop.org/basedir-spec/basedir-spec-latest.html
<delaman1> rww: do i add something like
<delaman1> sales: sales@mywebsite.com
<delaman1> ?
<dewd> no. I mean a universal path, which is independent of the language you are using
<sysdoc> Ack where is the log file viewer in 11.2 gnome?
<ikonia> geirha: what do you want us to do with that ?
<ikonia> geirha: oops, never mind, just seen
<dewd> lets say I'v done a little script. and it uses the path ~/Downloads/myfile.smthn
<geirha> dewd: See the url I gave you. It explains how to get variables for those in scripts.
<dewd> oops. didnt see
<dewd> thx I will look at it
<geirha> dewd: Or actually, that combined with this: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/xdg-user-dirs
<dewd> ow..  it needs an aditional tool
<dewd> my script is a simple one which should run off a live cd mostly
<geirha> dewd: No, you just source that user-dirs.dirs file if it exists, otherwise you default to the non-translated ~/Desktop etc
<stanman246_> here's the deal. I want to make a usb stick which i can use safely in an internet cafe
<stanman246_> either start a livecd from a windows/linux machine, then run nomachine nx client to connect safely to my pc
<willwork4foo> bah. I am having an annoying time with registered bugzilla bug 621435 - it is causing me headaches :(
<stanman246_> or boot from usb (which i think is not possible anywhere) then run the nxclient to connect to my pc
<willwork4foo> anyone else's laptop randomly deciding that it has a flat battery?
<stanman246_> is this possible?
<dewd> thx I will give it a try. rebooting now
<Sm3gal> my wireless is not working on my desktop
<Sm3gal> it is not hardware based
<Sm3gal> cus i tryed a new card
<Sm3gal> i ran a ddos on a test server to check security
<Ghostly> odd, i just managed to install Visualboy advance but for some reason the sound is really choppy, the game seems to run fine. anyone got any idea what's causing it?
<Sm3gal> could that have backfired on me?
<effefe> what sound drivers do u use?
<ikonia> Sm3gal: reboot your machine and it should come back up if you've stopped dos'ing yourself
<Sm3gal> i have
<Sm3gal> its still down
<bnv> hello
<effefe> hi
<DASPRiD> ikonia, he not only dos'ed but ddos'ed ;)
<bnv> Are there any Coldplay fans? :)
<Sm3gal> i'm pretty sure i didn't ddos myself
<Ghostly> umm, default i guess i am quite new to ubuntu -.-
<ikonia> bnv: this is ubuntu support, try #ubuntu-offtopic for chatter
<DASPRiD> Sm3gal, or well, i don't think you really mean ddos but dos, do you?
<bnv> ikepanhc, ok, sorry :)
<Sm3gal> i used ettercap
<nikin> Does Gnome support the icon size settings in gtk themes?
<Sm3gal> and ran a dos attack
<hotfloppy> does anyone know where's the plugins directory for pidgin 2.7 ?
<Sm3gal> i was told that was ddos
<bnv> Are they using joysticks on ubuntu?
<ikonia> bnv: you can use joysticks, sure
<Sm3gal> isn't ddos http and udp flooding @the same time?
<deamon_> #ubunyu-ru
<nikin> i use a gamepad (logitech) with ZSNES
<ikonia> Sm3gal: don't worry about the dos - just reboot your desktop and make sure you've stopped the attack
<Sm3gal> i have
<Sm3gal> sevral times
<ikonia> Sm3gal: ok - reboot your machine and that will prove it's not the dos attack
<Sm3gal> net is still down
<salil> hotfloppy: /usr/lib/pidgin
<ikonia> Sm3gal: ok - so it's not the dos
<blekos> could you tell me an alternative for cryptoload?
<Sm3gal> Flare183 couldn't figure out how to make it work eather
<hotfloppy> thanks salil
<Sm3gal> i tryed some cmd he gave me
<Sm3gal> so i thought it was software based
<Sm3gal> *hardware
<Sm3gal> so i took the wireless chip out of another laptop
<taisa> once again, could somebody tell me, how I can run "fsck -D" during boot time, please? Adding Parameters to "/fsckoptions"? Thanks
<Sm3gal> i'm sooo tempted to drop off the computer at Flare's house and say dont give it back till it works
<Sm3gal> but then he might get into the pics of my g/f
<jake__> Articles and books I have read on linux talk about multiple users on the system - is this referring to the system being a server and multiple users logging into it? or just more than one user being logged in to the ONE physical machine?
<stanman246_> can i make a livecd and add the nxclient from nomachine.com?
<airtonix> what happened to the gui for byzanz that i see in this video : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Tdo4GQzyb8
<nikin> Sm3gal, encrypt them or back them up.
<airtonix> !info byzanz
<ubottu> byzanz (source: byzanz): Small screencast creator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1-4 (lucid), package size 79 kB, installed size 408 kB
<Sm3gal> they are encripted
<pkkm> What is the user's password after using `passwd -d`?
<Sm3gal> same as my master pw tho
<Sm3gal> it should be your root pw shouldn't it?
<nikin> Sm3gal, just create an other user on the system with admin privilegs... so it can be used to repair the system without giving out your password
<airtonix> re: byzanz gui :  its in the 'add to panel' widget of gnome-panel
<Sm3gal> lol he knows my pw tho
<Sm3gal> from him fixing it b4
<nikin> Sm3gal, then change it...
<Sm3gal> think i should try booting from .iso?
<pkkm> I want to add an user with no password, but I can't login ("Login incorrect"). Anyone knows why?
 * Sm3gal has no clue
<nikin> Sm3gal, giving out your password for people who you dont trust to see your gf is hmm... lets say was a bad idea. Yes. AAIK you can mount your encrypted volume from there, and change the password.
<Sm3gal> ok
<Sm3gal> lets discuss my wireless problum
<Sm3gal> lol
<Sm3gal> think booting form .iso might make it work?
<Sm3gal> nope
<Sm3gal> nothing
<nikin> Sm3gal, what is the issue itself? what did you already try?
<Sm3gal> some cmd
<Sm3gal> and another wireless card
<Sm3gal> but my wireless still don't work
<nikin> Sm3gal, its a dualbooting system?
<Sm3gal> i have recently ran a ddos
<Sm3gal> no
<jkalex05> everything windows can do linux can do better!
<rionline> nonsense
<nikin> Sm3gal,  what are the symtoms? what does fail... Running a ddos is childish .
<iceroot> jkalex05: this is ubuntu-support not windows-bashing
<rionline> what about games? ;)
<jkalex05> i dont play games
<indus> how is a lexmark printer in ubuntu work
<erUSUL> indus: linuxprinting.org
<indus> i hear lexmark now comes with linux logo on the box
<Sm3gal> well i wanted to punch the webmaster of this kkk site i found but i couldn't so i ddosed
<iceroot> indus: yes, working fine so far
<iceroot> !ot | Sm3gal
<ubottu> Sm3gal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<indus> iceroot, you recently bought a lexmark?
<Sm3gal> O.o new card was loose
<jkalex05> how do i change the terminal colors
<jkalex05> like background and text
<rww> Edit > Profile Preferences > Colors
<nikin> Sm3gal, lets turn back to your wireless problem... You can not change my view about malicious behaviour anyways... so how far is the wireless woking? lspci does show the card?
<pkkm> How to login to an account with no password?
<Sm3gal> booting ...
<Sm3gal> pkkm, login as root maybe?
<ikonia> no no no
<|ns|nR8> pkkm, put a password on it
<ikonia> do not login as root
<pkkm> I mean, login to an account that hasn't got password set.
<ikonia> pkkm: go to system -> preferences -> login window
<ikonia> pkkm: from that you can chose to auto login without a password
<ikonia> pkkm: sorry - system -> administration -> login window
<Sm3gal> pkkm ru locked out?
<Sm3gal> still nothing
<nikin> Sm3gal, what nothing?
<Sm3gal> no wireless
<Matr|x> i need a room to ask them about bash scripting and programming ?>
<Sm3gal> i tryed lspci | grep network
<ikonia> Matr|x: #bash is the channel
<Sm3gal> and ifconfig -a
<nikin> Matr|x,  http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ is a good point to start before
<Matr|x> thx soooooo much guys
<nikin> Sm3gal, dont grep it
<Sm3gal> ok
<Sm3gal> grep didn't do anything
<Sm3gal> those were the cmds flare had me try
<nikin> Sm3gal, he was right... but grepping is restrictiog the output... a manual check can not hurt
<Sm3gal> ok
<Sm3gal> well what do u suggest?
<erUSUL> nikin: #bash "gods" have a very low opinion of abs ;)
<bricky> hey
<nikin> erUSUL, it helped me in some cases very well ;)  Gods have a low opinion on any food but manna to :D
<xshyamx> Sm3gal: try grepping for Ethernet instead
<bricky> is it possible to OC on linux? at all
<Sm3gal> cmd?
<nikin> Sm3gal,  lspci , and then look for something that looks as a wireless card
<erUSUL> nikin: its infobot says « The infamous "Advanced" Bash Scripting Guide should be avoided unless you know how to filter out the junk.  It will teach you to write bugs, not scripts. In that light, the BashGuide was written:  http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide »
<Sm3gal> nothing
<Sm3gal> its not reading my card
<Sm3gal> i kno the card works
<bricky> n
<nikin> erUSUL, i will save that link... and look at it.
<pkkm> I can't login to user that has no password. Paste from the console: http://pastebin.com/VQ678gbm . What's wrong?
 * Sm3gal faceplams repeatly
<nikin> Sm3gal, did you check the BIOS settings?
<Sm3gal> idk how
<rww> pkkm: "no password" isn't the same as "blank password".
<nikin> Sm3gal, lets go throught the basics: do you have a wieless switch/led on your laptop?
<Sm3gal> yes
<Sm3gal> it is orange
<Sm3gal> its usally blue
<aeon-ltd> whats these hobbits.
<Sm3gal> it just started not working
<xshyamx> pkkm: if you want to login without password via ssh you have to sync keys
<nikin> Sm3gal, do you have a switch on the laptop for wireless?
<pkkm> rww, I just pressed enter whan ssh asked for password.
<rww> pkkm: oh, wait, --delete makes it blank. Hrm. PermitEmptyPasswords is probably set to "no" in sshd
<Sm3gal> !ot | aeon-ltd
<ubottu> aeon-ltd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<xshyamx> you have to generate a keypair using ssh-keygen
<rww> pkkm: you'd want to add           PermitEmptyPasswords "yes"       to /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Sm3gal> yes
<rww> pkkm: or use a key as xshyamx is mentioning
<Sm3gal> its on
<Sm3gal> first thing i checked
<nikin> Sm3gal, check in the bios
<bricky> is it possible to overclock amd cpus over ubuntu?
<Sm3gal> how
<xshyamx> and when it asks for passphrase enter nothing and then copy the id_rsa.pub entry to the ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
 * erUSUL amazed at the hoops people will jump just to make their systems *IN*secure
<rww> erUSUL: indeed
<Sm3gal> lol i'm a newb
<Sm3gal> i can't check bios
<Sm3gal> i'm locked out
<xshyamx> all to avoid typing a few keys :P
<Sm3gal> dont kno password
<pkkm> By the way I want no password because I am creating guest accounts for everyone at linux show.
<Sm3gal> then make the password linux
<Sm3gal> and have a sigb
<Sm3gal> sign
<Sm3gal> "Password is linux"
<ikonia> pkkm: did you try the auto login option I showed you ?
<rww> ikonia: look at the pastebin, they're using ssh, not a login manager
<pkkm> ikonia, no, because I wanted no password whan connected via ssh.
<pkkm> when*
<rww> pkkm: PermitEmptyPasswords "yes" , as I mentioned
<ikonia> pkkm: then use ssh keys
<rww> the default is "no". hence it not working.
<pkkm> ok
<erUSUL> pkkm: better use a passphrase-less pub key ...
<Somelauw> I want to install a printer, but ubuntu can't find my cd-rom. Does that mean I need to login as a superuser?
<xshyamx> rww: is the PermitEmptyPasswords default to yes?
<rww> xshyamx: I just said it defaults to no :\
<frxstrem> I have a jailbroken iPod touch which won't start up normally, and I am trying to connect it to my Ubuntu machine to back up all the data (using idevicebackup), but Ubuntu won't connect to it via USB; does anyone know if this is possible in the iPod's recovery mode?
<xshyamx> rww: sorry, I checked in a centos m/c which had PermitEmptyPasswords commented out but, it permits empty passwords for syncing data as part of a cloud
<Beelsebob> is it possible to tell what architecture a .o file is for?
<xshyamx> rww: is it distro specific?
<Beelsebob> I want to check that my compiler is actually producing 64 bit code
<Somelauw> I want to install a printer, but ubuntu can't find my cd-rom. Does that mean I need to login as a superuser? (This is a serious question)
<xshyamx> Somelauw: what do you mean by "ubuntu can't find my cd-rom"?
<xshyamx> Somelauw: you've inserted the cd and it does not  mount?
<Somelauw> Yes
<erUSUL> Somelauw: you shouldn't need the cdrom to install a printer
<erUSUL> Somelauw: maybe it ask for the ubuntu cd-rom becouse you still have iot enabled as source ?
<JonathanEllis> My kitten jumped on the keyboard and now I have a window fullscreen on one of my monitors and pressing F11 has no effect. How can I get back the normal display?
<erUSUL> Somelauw: System>Preferences>Software Sources. disable the cdrom in the firs tab
<rww> xshyamx: no idea
<Somelauw> erUSUL, I don't see software sources
<Somelauw> I am using gnome.
<erUSUL> Somelauw: sorry is in Administration
<martinv_> when I want to open a PDF file in midnight commander, I type evince mypdf.pdf, but then it just opens a new midnight commander inside the same window - no evince
<erUSUL> Somelauw: System>Admin ... >Software Sources. disable the cdrom in the firs tab
<Beelsebob> I can't figure out for the life of me why I'm getting missing symbols here...
<Beelsebob> http://paste.lisp.org/display/111669
<Beelsebob> it seems to be linking against a library that contains the symbols that are missing
<Somelauw> Okay, should I first disconnect from the internet, before I disable it?
<Taev> hey I tried to run GParted, and i got this box saying "unable to grab mouse" something about an error or malicious software
<Taev> whats that all about?
<Beyecixramd> Taev: try to run it again, and don't touch the mouse
<Taev> oh i did and it worked
<Beyecixramd> Taev: don't open any menus, or anything after launching it
<Taev> Im just hesitant to put my password in
<IdleOne> Taev: where did you get gparted from?
<Taev> Synaptic Package Manager I think, either that or It came with the install
<Taev> I didn't download it 3rd party, thats for sure.
<Beyecixramd> Taev: it needs your password for security reasons... if it didn't... any random software could format your drive
<IdleOne> Taev: should be safe
<IdleOne> Taev: backups!
<dries_> hello ubuntu channel
<IdleOne> When doing apt-cache policy package. Shows if package is installed or not and version, it also shows a repository, is that the repository it was downloaded from or is that info contained in the package ( meaning the repo can be faked)?
<IdleOne> !hi | dries_
<ubottu> dries_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Somelauw> erUSUL, It was already disabled by default.
<willwork4foo> hi! I'm fairly sure my netbook has a built-in mic, but I can't seem to get it to work? Any ideas? The sound works fine on the speakers / headphone jack, but the mic isn't recording anything
<willwork4foo> I'm running Ubuntu Netbook Edition - lucid
<Somelauw> erUSUL, It showed something like: "Allow to install from ubuntu-cd".
<dries_> Does anyone know how to patch up wine? I found the patch, but I'm not sure what to do with the wall of text the patch file consists of. I'm running wine 1.2 RC4 on Ubuntu 9.10
<solkig> willwork4foo: go to: system - preferences sound and check the input settings
<Somelauw> I want to install a printer. You said I don't need to install from cd-rom, but why not?
<solkig> willwork4foo: sorry that wasn't for you
<solkig> dries_: go to: system - preferences sound and check the input settings
<sec-r1z> guys i have just installed ubuntu 10.04 "clean install dual boot with slackware" but it hangs for a seconds
<erUSUL> Somelauw: so how come ubuntu ask for a cdrom when installing a printer? how are you installing it? System>Admin...>Printers
<sec-r1z> any advice ?
<willwork4foo> solkig, it might have helped anyway - testing :)
<peturi> The volume:up\down\mute buttons won't work at the login menu. This means my laptop will wake up my wife every time i boot it early in the morning or in the night. The workaround i use is to change to another tty and use aumix to mute the speaker before logging in. IS there a way i can get the onboard audio buttons to work before logging into the system?
<sec-r1z> anybody there ?
<ne7work> can i use skype for ubuntu on xubuntu?
<iceman_32> yes
<peturi> sec-r1z: yes
<p1l0t> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<solkig> willwork4foo: eh, that was for you, i'm a bit confused to day apparently
<willwork4foo> OK - I enabled the input device (it wasn't enabled before), but now for some reason the volume is really low even though I've turned up the input volume to full?
<p1l0t> I'm five minutes lates sorry
<Somelauw> erUSUL: The printer came bundled with a cd-rom. On windows I could just insert the cd-rom and it installed. When I insert the cd on ubuntu, it doesn't mount.
<willwork4foo> sounds really faint using the sound recorder
<dries_> solkig: are you sure you're talking to me?
<sec-r1z> 10.04 hangs for a seconds
<Somelauw> I will try doing it from sys/admin/configure_printers
<Taev> sigh
<solkig> willwork4foo: hm, can you choose another mic connector? for me the default is number one but it's number 2 that works
<Taev> my ex fiancee's facebook account is still active
<Beyecixramd> sec-r1z: are you running the CD, or is it installed?
<bulletxt> hi, will hal be totally deprecated in next 10.10 release?
<Taev> I just got a birthday reminder for her
<IdleOne> !ot | Taev
<ubottu> Taev: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Taev> oops
<erUSUL> Somelauw: you do not need that cdrom in ubuntu. just plug the printer and go to System>Admin...>Printers
<Taev> sorry wrong channel
<willwork4foo> there's only one thing  I can choose in the sound input tab
<sec-r1z> installed "dual boot with slackware"
<Taev> my apologizes.
<solkig> dries__: no, i was mistaken. sorry!
<dries__> np :)
<sec-r1z> it hangs for a seconds then it works again
<ALBASL> hi there
<erUSUL> Somelauw: Server>New>Printer
<dries__> you wouldn't happen to know how to patch up wine would you solkig :p
<Somelauw> Can you use cd-roms in general with ubuntu or does every piece of software need to be installed by using some tool?
<ALBASL> i have problem with installing the ubuntu 10.04
<ALBASL> can someone help
<sec-r1z> any help with my problem ?
<solkig> dries__: no not really, is pretty new to this...
<dries__> albasl what kind of problems?
<Somelauw> Thanks, I will try later.
<solkig> dries__: but i think there's a wine channel, maybe you can find help there
<sec-r1z> any ubuntu developer there ?
<DarkNemesis> sec-r1z, yes we all are
<DarkNemesis> including you
<DarkNemesis> :)
<jpds> DarkNemesis: Not necessarily.
<DarkNemesis> how can i help?
<DarkNemesis> is it a bug?
<willwork4foo> nope. it would seem that Ubuntu doesn't work at all with the mic on this netbook
<sec-r1z> DarkNemesis ubuntu 10.04 hangs for seconds
<solkig> dries__: this seems to be the channel i was thinking about. #winehq
<willwork4foo> Kinda annoying, since that means  I will now need to buy a bluetooth dongle and use my bluetooth headset if I want to do a webcam chat with my family
<DarkNemesis> sec-r1z, when booting?
<sec-r1z> DarkNemesis no
<sec-r1z> after i installed
<sec-r1z> it is a clean install "dual boot with Slackware"
<stanman246> can i make a liveusb containing freenx client?
<EDinNY> I need a /etc/resolv.conf that does not match the dhclient info.  How can I make sure that "search mydomain" is always in that file?
<willwork4foo> why on earth dual-boot two different linux systems?
<maco> willwork4foo: developer needing to test on both?
<sec-r1z> willwork4foo cuz i need both
<JTFirefly> hi #ubuntu! i've got a problem with audio on a laptop using 10.04. i've got external speakers attached, but the sound's always coming from both the internal and external speakers. how do i activate the internal speakers? or, better yet, is there a way to configure ubuntu so that the internal speakers will automatically be muted if external speakers are plugged in?
<maco> willwork4foo: sysadmin in training wanting to use ubuntu and study red hat?
<Taev> so whats the story with "Play on Linux"
<sec-r1z> guys is my problem is a common or what ?
<willwork4foo> fair enough :)
<willwork4foo> I will stand corrected :)
<dries__> lol
<willwork4foo> stanman246, take a look at pendrivelinux
<stanman246> willwork4foo: thanks i will
<DarkNemesis> sec-r1z, ok well how long have you waited? what shows when waiting?
<p1l0t> What is all this Operation timed out quits? Are we spliting?
<zamba> where's the mount for /dev/pts defined?
<zamba> how does that happen?
<sec-r1z> DarkNemesis for seconds
<sec-r1z> DarkNemesis and the sound still works while hanging
<DarkNemesis> sec-r1z, what is the screen showing?
<sec-r1z> it shows every thing but doesn't respond
<sec-r1z> and when i used the testable kernel  "2.6.32.23" it shew the same issue
<EDinNY> Can anyone help with dhclient.conf?
<blekos> hello, I am looking smg like VNC but to be able to store a list of the clients (I'm working for a company with 30pc which I need to access remotely)
<rabby> hi
<rabby> my network printer is only shown in the printer options if it is turned on when booting.
<anirvana> My wvdial isn't working.Please help :(
<DarkNemesis> sec-r1z, you can file a bug  against that
<anirvana> I am getting error "Cannot open /dev/modem: No such file or directory" when trying command sudo wvdial
<DarkNemesis> sec-r1z, the kernal i mean
<anirvana> I can't get my mobile broadband working due to this
<drizzt_> is there a console text editor with working Shift key
<aeon-ltd> drizzt_: what do you mean? vim and nano work fine
<minimec> anirvana: You want a 3G connection or a simple analog modem connection? 3G would be handled by the network-manager, not wvdial.
<sec-r1z> DarkNemesis http://pastebin.com/QX51ZrEg  that is my top command
<drizzt_> i want select text as usual, with shift
<sec-r1z> and i think the problem is not from the kernel
<aeon-ltd> drizzt_: funny, i've actually never had to do that i just use yy to copy a line in vim]
<drizzt_> i dont need whole line, just a certain text
<aeon-ltd> drizzt_: just found out you can use visual mode in vim, select what you need and use y
<DarkNemesis> sec-r1z,sudo kill 1398
<DarkNemesis> sec-r1z,sudo kill 1407
<DarkNemesis> sec-r1z,sudo kill 1509
<unop> DarkNemesis, kill can take multiple args.  kill $pid1 $pid2 $pid3 ...
<DarkNemesis> then drop into a shell by pressing ctrl alt f4
<unop> have to wonder why sec-r1z is running as root in the first place.
<DarkNemesis> and update
<DarkNemesis> then upgrade
<DarkNemesis> you'll have to log in with your details
<DarkNemesis> unop, :) course but i was not sure
<blekos> could you tell me why in the terminal services the protocol VNC is grayed (cannot be chosen)
<minimec> blekos: Is all the relevant software installed? Is the vnc daemon running?
<blekos> hm, dont think so
<clausen> Does anyone know if there is a way to know that my apt GPG keys haven't been tampered with?
<blekos> how to i install it?
<minimec> blekos: Start with reading this ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=136137
<blekos> thnx
<minimec> blekos: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402
<minimec> blekos: Ther are probably newer tutorials but this is shurely good for understanding...
<drizzt_> anyone knows when 10.04.1 will be out?
<sec-r1z> sorry guys
<rww> drizzt_: July 29th, per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule
<sec-r1z> killing pid results nothing
<blekos> ok. Just one more question is the UFW enabled by default?
<iceroot> rww: 10.04.1 not 10.10
<rww> iceroot: I'm aware of that.
<iceroot> rww: ah ok, the name of the link was strange
<sec-r1z> using flux instead of genome results nothing too
<rww> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule has it too, but why use a relevant link when a semi-relevant one will work just as well ;P
<sec-r1z> guys got to restart my box
<KettleCorn> I'm trying "sudo fdisk /dev/sg2" on an iSCSI mounted device, but nothing happens (I'm on Ubuntu Server 9.10) - I've waited several hours but it never says anything
<KettleCorn> just tried to ctrl+c out of it, and it didn't seem to do anything (?)
<rabby> anyone knows how to get my lan printer to be use-able in ubuntu - even if it is not active on startup of ubuntu?
<lukus> hi - I dislike the way that the file browser won't toggle to a full text path in lucid -> is there anyway to get the old behaviour back?
<rww> lukus: ctrl-l
<carneiro> KettleCorn: better do fdisk -l first
<minimec> lukus: I don't know if I unsersood that right. Try <ctrl>L in nautilus
<KettleCorn> carneiro: if I type fdisk -l I get no output at all, should I add something as a parameter?
<carneiro> KettleCorn: Check how much time it takes ...
<lukus> rww,minimec - I'm taking the path that's displayed in a file-browser dialogue .. when saving a file for example
<carneiro> KettleCorn: Just run fdisk -l and check for the detected disks ...
<lukus> s/taking/talking
<lukus> (about)
<lukus> it used to be possible to toggle the graphical path list - so it appeared as a text path
<lukus> which was great
<KettleCorn> carneiro: I had to run it as sudo, I see now. well, it doesn't detect anything but my local drives
<minderaser> I would like to upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 but Update Manager doesn't show there is an upgrade available even though "Show new distribution releases" is set to "normal release". I've even set in to "Long-Term Releases Only" with no luck.
<lukus> I have no idea why it's been changed
<KettleCorn> carneiro: I'm guessing that means I haven't got my iSCSI things setup correctly
<carneiro> KettleCorn: Either that .. or ur server is not able to reach the destination host
<minimec> lukus: Still... I don't exactly see what you mean, sorry. I see no problem in the gnome saving dialog.
<lukus> minimec, under 'browse for other folders' you have a path .. which is a series of sequential individual paths, represented by buttons ..
<KettleCorn> carneiro: do you mean as in network connection, reach? they can ping each other. actually, the network iSCSI storage device lists the session from the ubuntu machine as active
<amokpaule> Hello, im about to buy a new soundcard, is there any that has better linux support then another?
<lukus> minimec, in previous versions - there was a toggle button on the far left .. which allow the user to switch to a full text-representation of the path
<lukus> *allowed
<minimec> lukus: So we had that quasi <ctrl>L option in the saving dialog. I didn't notice that ;)
<lukus> minimec, yeah - it was great :) .. ctrl L doesn't seem to work there
<airtonix> lukus, why not it does for me
<lukus> I suppose someone decided it was confusing the fabled 'regular people'
<lukus> airtonix, hmm.. maybe I'm doing something wrong
<lukus> airtonix, are you using lucid (and are you trying to save a file)?
<airtonix> lukus, also you can install a modified version of nautilus that provides the button you mention
<bricky> how does modprobe work? I have 3 types of bcm (braodcom) dirvers installed none are working some are black listed
<carneiro> KettleCorn: have u run iscsiadm -m discovery -t st -p <disk_server>
<carneiro> KettleCorn: ?
<lukus> airtonix, ahh.. I might do that then - thanks
<bricky> thank god for the tab or else id never know what Bcm drivers i had installed
<minimec> lukus: Well it works in nautilus, but you just get an empty line with Tab completion for the file system. That is in dact not that, what you mean.
<floating> is there a program that can handle skype, google voice chat, ventrilo and teamspeak all in one ?
<iceroot> floating: no
<lukus> minimec, okay - i'll do some investigating .. thx for the help
<airtonix> lukus, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/toolbar-editor-now-in-nautilus.html
<minimec> lukus: no problem
<deostroll> I have a general query about routers - do they normally direct internet traffic to port 80?
<KettleCorn> carneiro: yes I have, and it lists four targets in the portal, where the first is the relevant one
<geekphreak> howdy all
<geekphreak> Pici: long time :)
<KettleCorn> carneiro: it says this: 192.168.0.26:3260,1 iqn.1994-12.com.promise.e0.81.65.55.1.0.0.20
<floating> why is there no such program (that handles skype, ventrilo, teamspeak all in one..) ? wouldn't that be just as useful as programs that handles msn, jabber, aim, icq all in one ?
<lukus> hey nice .. thx airtonix
<lukus> btw. .just realised that nautilus now has an 'extra pane' (via f3)
<carneiro> KettleCorn: that eliminates network from our problem ..
<lukus> very useful
<airtonix> lukus, yep, although you cant see it in that screen shot i just checked mine and it has an item "edit location" with the pencil icon
<kanhiya> can anybody help me how to connect to interet using bluetooth in ubuntu 10.04 , i got option to connect to internet when i setup bluetooth connection with my phone but in network manager it shows my phone's mac address available but when i click it nothing happens and it shows disconneted again
<lukus> airtonix, that's the feature I liked
<KettleCorn> carneiro: I followed this guide here: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-setup-debian-ubuntu-linux-iscsi-initiator/  the next command I inputted was:
<lukus> simply because it allowed me to copy and past paths to the command line
<jkalex05> i downloaded cursor selection and installed it
<StaRetji> Folks, need help installing librtmp. where to find it, download it...THX!
<jkalex05> how do i open it?
<airtonix> floating, same reason why there isn't one program that does everything for you... it would be bloated and when one part of it died you wouldn't be able to use the other parts
<KettleCorn> carneiro: iscsiadm --mode node --targetname iqn.1994-12.com.promise.e0.81.65.55.1.0.0.20 --portal 192.168.0.26:3260 --login
<carneiro> KettleCorn: what does /var/log/messages file say ?
<floating> but programs such as gaim is striving for success having msn, icq, jabber, aim
<KettleCorn> carneiro: after that I restarted the service, and it tried to connect to all four targets but said it could only connect to the first. one sec for log message:
<floating> and pidgin
<carneiro> KettleCorn: put it on Pastebin.com
<KettleCorn> carneiro: http://pastebin.com/5Eg3uE23
<floating> in overall it is more bloated to have skype, ventrilo and teamspeak installed than to have one a bit more bloated single program
<drizzt_> why there
<drizzt_> 's so much rhetorics about sudo > root ?
<carneiro> KettleCorn: seems alright to me .. can u paste the output of sudo fdisk -l ?
<svip> Why does Ubuntu not detect when I put a CD in my disc drive?
<jkalex05> guys im using gcursor i select a cursor
<jkalex05> but it doesnt change it
<jkalex05> any ideas why?
<floating> meaning that if you use couple of them, having them run simulatenously, it most likely consumes more resources and is more clumsier to use
<svip> Well, it did detect my CD a moment ago, but now it decided to say 'fuck it'.
<KettleCorn> carneiro: http://pastebin.com/wfCGwLfs
<liminal> i cant open open office spreadsheet
<svip> It's an audio CD, for the record.
<IdleOne> !language | svip
<ubottu> svip: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<liminal> but i can open open office document writer
<liminal> weird
<svip> IdleOne: Yus yus, but well, it weirds me out that it was working a moment ago.
<drizzt_> liminal, wahat's the error?
<KettleCorn> carneiro: from what I can tell, it should be the device called "sg2", right? if I type "fdisk /dev/sg2" is says "unable to open device". this is without sudo. if I type with sudo, then it just sits there and does nothing
<StaRetji> come on folks, need help installing librtmp, is someone familiar with it?
<blue_anna> I'm sure this is a little off-topicish but --  I want to make a local backup of the page here for german from here: http://www.uiowa.edu/~acadtech/phonetics/# -- when I save that page from firefox, I get files 1 tier deep, but not the sound samples.
<carneiro> KettleCorn: u r familiar with fdisk right ?
<KettleCorn> carneiro: I'm afraid not that much, no :/
<KettleCorn> carneiro: I assume it partitions drives, not sure what else
<carneiro> KettleCorn: as soon as u do sudo fdisk /dev/sg2 type the n command and create a new partition
<Taev> does Ubuntu 10.04 still support creating software RAID 0 at install?
<star314> What was the command to show system messages in GNOME? In previous GNOME versions it was gnotify.
<KettleCorn> carneiro: whats the n command? I tried just typing "n" and hitting enter, also "new"
<Taev> Ive got my finger over the button to resize my partition, I just can't until I know that Ubuntu still supports creating a software RAID 0 at install
<kanhiya> can anybody help me how to connect to interet using bluetooth in ubuntu 10.04 , i got option to connect to internet when i setup bluetooth connection with my phone but in network manager it shows my phone's mac address available but when i click it nothing happens and it shows disconneted again
<carneiro> KettleCorn: n is new partitiion command ; are u getting any output for p command ?
<erUSUL> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<KettleCorn> carneiro: nope, neither for p nor n command. is it safe to try the p command on another partition, just to rule out bad input from my end?
<r1z1> 2.6.32-22-generic kernel sucks :-!
<carneiro> KettleCorn: Yes P is just for printing ... fdisk wont "touch" your disk until u do Write (w command )
<KettleCorn> ok one sec
<Taev> why is Gparted telling me to boot to windows to run chkdsk
<Taev> is there no linux equivalent?
<carneiro> Taev: Is this NTFS partition ?
<KettleCorn> carneiro: ok you know how after typing fdisk you get a prompt that says "Command (m for help):"? well, when I do fdisk on my sg2 device, that never happens, it just prints a newline and puts my cursor on the line below my previous input. almost as if it doesn't start fdisk
<Taev> yeah
<Taev> its an NTFS partition
<Taev> when I try and resize it, it tells me there is at least 1 bad sector
<Taev> and to boot to windows and run chkdsk
<pure_hate> KettleCorn, fdisk -l will show the available devices fdisk can "see"
<erUSUL> Taev: the closest thing is ntfsfix from ntfsprogs
<Taev> well I just thought it was strange for a linux program to tell me to boot to windows
<KettleCorn> pure_hate: ok I assume my iSCSI device can't be seen then
<KettleCorn> carneiro: guesses are that my iSCSI device can't be seen, but I don't know to what extent
<erUSUL> Taev: it makes sense; to fix a MS filesystem use MS tools. they know it better than anyone.
<kanhiya> how to report a bug to ubuntu developers
<StaRetji> !librtmp
<Taev> i just hope that Ubuntu 10.04's install CD has kept the simplicity for installing a software RAID 0
<erUSUL> !bugs | kanhiya
<ubottu> kanhiya: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<carneiro> KettleCorn: try parted /dev/sg1
<StaRetji> so, how should one install librtmp? I need this library in order to watch rtmp streams
<erUSUL> Taev: why would anyone use raid0 ? double the risk of data loss for what gain?
<carneiro> KettleCorn: See if u can use the P command here ... need to eliminate the permisssion issue ...
<Taev> ok, Gparted worked perfectly. It resized my NTFS partition
<Taev> kudus
<Taev> er kudos
<floating> is there an alternative lightweight solution to connect tos kype
<jellow> How can i stream/usb blue ray film to my PS3 on ubuntu?
<erUSUL> floating: skype is a closed protocol
<KettleCorn> carneiro: yes P works there and lists my regular drives. doing parted /dev/sg2 renders: Error: The device /dev/sg2 has zero length, and can't possibly store a file system or partition table.  Perhaps you
<KettleCorn> selected the wrong device?
<carneiro> KettleCorn: hmmmm ... host permission issue ?
<bazhang> jellow, mediatomb?
<shoonya> how to enable thunderbird support in tracker
<floating> why is it that non computer-oriented ppl want to use skype
<floating> it's a devil choice for me
<floating> if I cannot use it from 3rd party lightweight program
<erUSUL> it just work (tm) ?
<KettleCorn> carneiro: what I don't understand is if you need to enter an initiator name somewhere for iscsi to work properly
<floating> it is a resource hog
<jellow> bazhang: Never used it can it stream .mkv files ?
<floating> but I guess they are not considering that
<bazhang> jellow, not sure, perhaps give it a try
<KettleCorn> carneiro: the guide I followed doesn't include any point at which I can do so. our target/portal has a defined initiator name, which we had to supply when connecting with iSCSI via globalSAN in Mac OS X. without that, it would say connected but wouldn't show any drive
<carneiro> have u checked the line node.session.auth.username = My_ISCSI_USR_NAME
<carneiro> KettleCorn: is that allrite ?
<KettleCorn> carneiro: no, I assumed that had to do with CHAP authentication..? maybe that is where I'm stupid
<KettleCorn> carneiro: we're not using CHAP, and that part is under the CHAP section, which is what made me skip it. I wouldn't know what to enter there?
<carneiro> KettleCorn: u need some authentication
<sec-r1z> guys anybody knows how to install python-xml on ubuntu 10.04 ???
<KettleCorn> carneiro: are you sure? it says that the default is None
<erUSUL> sec-r1z: python-libxml2 ?
<cba123> I'm trying to backup a few drives I have.  When I do "rsync -av /source /dest" it syncs files that are already there.  Can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong?
<carneiro> KettleCorn: not sure ... but i think authentication be mentioned  somewhere ..  or else everyone will write to yiur target ...
<sec-r1z> erUSUL: and what about powerfuzzer ?
<_zed> cba123, -r?
<erUSUL> !find powerfuzzer
<ubottu> Package/file powerfuzzer does not exist in lucid
<erUSUL> no idea sorry
<sec-r1z> erUSUL: never mined
<sec-r1z> ubottu: and what should i  do now ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Fanshawe> Hey all. Having trouble with Evolution and Hotmail, anyone care hear me out?
<KettleCorn> carneiro: yeah I think that's how it should work. Our Promise VessRAID 1730i unit doesn't, on the other hand. We tried activating CHAP in every way possible via the Web interface, and we could connect as usual without any authentication at all. Pretty crappy if you ask me!
<carneiro> KettleCorn: try http://www.howtoforge.com/using-iscsi-on-ubuntu-9.04-initiator-and-target
<carneiro> KettleCorn: what is ur ubuntu version ?
<KettleCorn> carneiro: 9.10
<carneiro> KettleCorn: shud work fine ..
<sec-r1z> is there any way to get powerfuzzer on 10.04?
<carneiro> KettleCorn: the link also helps u with fdisk ... ;)
<KettleCorn> carneiro: ok thanks, I'll try using that guide instead and see where I end up
<sefz> hello..
<bazhang> sec-r1z, explain what it is
<sefz> i have a theoretical question about PPTP VPN's ... http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2372532/VPN_question.JPG ... it's that correct?
<carneiro> KettleCorn: Skip the lvm part
<cba123> _zed, It gave me an error after a few seconds, something about writefd_unbuffered failed to write 4 bytes to socket [sender] broken pipe (32), connection unexpectedly closed
<cba123> Although I don't think that was due to your -r suggestion
<sec-r1z> bazhang: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fuzz_testing
<bazhang> sec-r1z, perhaps explain what it does
<sec-r1z> gonna to use backtrack now
<ndlovu> hi all. I used to use ghfaxviewer to read faxes I get through a fax-to-email system. it seems it's not in the repositories since karmic. any replacement I can use?
<Fanshawe> Alright, putting it out there, I'm getting the error "please log in with USER first" whenever trying to get into my hotmail account via Evolution. Suggestions?
<kryptyk> Morning all - I am running 4 displays using dual Nvidia GTS250's ( 2 monitors to each) with each display operating as a separate X server. I can enable Xinerama which will allow me to move windows between displays, however, this disables composite extensions along with a host of other useful things such as the double buffer module. Is there a way to allow the drag and drop between displays without using Xinerama?
<Oli``> Is there any way to limit the mouse to a set of coordinates?
<Black_Phantom> hello
<Oli``> There is! xdotool + restrainmouse.sh
<Black_Phantom> is there somekind of utility to analyze disk usage?
<Black_Phantom> which folder is taking all the space and such
<smooty-san> I just installed a desktop variant of ubuntu. but it seems that X/kdm or gdm doesn't want to cooperate. in fact, it starts the session and freezes directly - http://downloads.fayntic.com/kdm.log any clues? (ubuntu lucid)
<Oli``> Black_Phantom: yeah look in accessories
<Oli``> Black_Phantom: Disk Usage Analyzer
<Black_Phantom> Oli``, oh there it is
<Black_Phantom> i was looking for it thx
<p1l0t> Black_Phantom have you tried the Disk Utility?
<Black_Phantom> p1l0t, disk usage analyzer will do it, thanks
<sulpheric> hi anybody here who has some knowledge on iscsi initiators?
<Black_Phantom> damn it was a 1080p bluray lol
<carneiro> sulpheric: what is the query ?
<sulpheric> i get a nice ln: target `/lib/init/rw/sendsigs.omit.d/' is not a directory: No such file or directory
<sulpheric> some google diggin showed that this is a bug?
<cheater99> my laptop's hdd is getting too small. can i just clone the partitions to a bigger one and ubuntu will run?
<sulpheric> any work-arounds?
<cheater99> how does that work?
<markitoxs> i cant decide myself between proftpd or vsftpd, i need a tool to manage the ftp server REMOTELY through a gui or a web app. ANy suggestions?
<smooty-san> I'd prefer proftpd
<markitoxs> smooty-san, do you know if there is something like pureadmin, but for remote servers?
<smooty-san> Anyway. Does anyone have a clue at my problem? Or am I just better of by downgrading my ubuntu release?
<carneiro>  markitoxs :  there is webmin ofcourse
<markitoxs> how you guys feel about webmin? YOu think its a good option?
<carneiro> markitoxs: u get https access of the server .. n  if u need u can have cmd line as well
<iceroot> markitoxs: no
<iceroot> !webmin | markitoxs
<ubottu> markitoxs: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<smooty-san> Or alternative you can use the SQL mod and write your own panel
<KettleCorn> markitoxs: I hear a lot of people bash it like crazy, but I'm not sure why. Ubuntu has stopped it from being in the official ppa I think, probably for some good reasons. We use it at work and my colleague loves it. We tried switching to Ebox and we couldn't do squat with it
<iceroot> markitoxs: ssh is your friend, webmin your enemy
<markitoxs> thats what im trying to tell my boss, lol
<iceroot> markitoxs: feel free to quote me :)
<drizzt_> why there's so much rhetorics in Ubuntu about sudo > root ?
<KettleCorn> webmin is the battle I'll never understand and/or see the end of
<KettleCorn> iceroot: why is it the enemy? what's so bad about it? I'm just trying to understand the negative rep it has
 * patdk-wk hates webmin
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<iceroot> KettleCorn: e.g. you get conffiles like   httpd.conf.dpkg.webmin.old
<rww> !webmin | KettleCorn
<ubottu> KettleCorn: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<sulpheric> carneiro, any ideas on my question?
<d3b> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<markitoxs> oh my god..did i just start a flamewar? :D
<KettleCorn> markitoxs: no don't worry, it's something that's constantly brewing I think :)
<KettleCorn> iceroot: ok so what, it creates unnecessary files? or what are these .old files?
<iceroot> KettleCorn: its messing up the confs and the divert-processes dpkg is using
<KettleCorn> iceroot: ok, so what does that mean in the end? it's hard to uninstall? or can it actually break something?
<drizzt_> I wanted to get ebox for my samba server, but it was 80MB, too much for a meager task
<JabberWalkie> ok, so firefox keeps freezing up on me, but I am not sure why exactly. What can I do to narrow it down??
<iceroot> KettleCorn: it can break your system
<patdk-wk> when you upgrade the package
<patdk-wk> it can get totally screwed
<iceroot> KettleCorn: yes, specially when you update the system
<KettleCorn> iceroot: what's the worst that can happen? I'm not using webmin myself but as I said my colleague loves it, and he's eager to install it on our VPS we just rented. I'm not sure it's a good idea to install it, but as long as he thinks it's great and I don't have any arguments against it..
<KettleCorn> iceroot: ok, I bet a reply to that would be that we probably wont update the system, instead keeping it at 9.10
<patdk-wk> no security patchs?
<iceroot> KettleCorn: dont use webmin, because of messung up the conffiles
<KettleCorn> iceroot: ok and conffiles are important system files that we really don't want to be messed up?
<iceroot> KettleCorn: conffiles are a mechanismus dpkg is using
<patdk-wk> my biggest issue with webmin, is it seems to be way too much of a hack
<patdk-wk> and it seems like you do it their way or no way
<iceroot> KettleCorn: have a look at divert and conffiles  in the debhelper manual
<patdk-wk> so if you need something it doesn't understand, or want to do it alittle bit at all manually, you can't, or shouldn't
<kanhiya> how to do remote desktop connection ?
<drizzt_> kanhiya, as client or server?
<KettleCorn> iceroot: but the worst that could happen though, as a result of webmin crapping out, is something like a systemwide update not working? can it potentially render a system non-bootable?
<patdk-wk> kettlecorn, yes, it touchs conf files, it can make the system unusable
<Sir_Confused> Does anyone know of a way to upgrade a release once it's gone beyond it's EOL? The EOL upgrade instructions aren't working.
<patdk-wk> nothing like messing up nsswitch and /etc/shadow
<KettleCorn> patdk-wk: ok thanks
<erUSUL> Sir_Confused: how/where are they failing ? ( the instructions )
<stupidxserver> xserver is being lame?? nvidia xserver setting doesnt detect the card...asks for x server to be restarted..on restart of system the card is detected as geforce4 onboard...and the intel onboard is detected as well...wth is going on? how do i fix this / restart xserver?
<kanhiya> drizzt_: i am not a pro, i want to connect with my friend's pc remotely
<markitoxs> kanhiya, have a look at teamviewer its easy, simple and neat
<Sir_Confused> erUSUL: aptitude update is getting 404's from the repo's and do-release-upgrade is returning no update available
<patdk-wk> do-release-upgrade -p
<erUSUL> Sir_Confused: but for eoled releases you have to change the repositories by hand
<erUSUL> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<erUSUL> Sir_Confused: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<kanhiya> markitoxs: is it a software apckage?
<Sir_Confused> erUSUL: I did, according to the instructions
<stupidxserver> -.-
<stupidxserver> how to restart xserver?
<markitoxs> kanhiya, yes, your friend download it and give you and id number
<KettleCorn> carneiro: I've managed to produce a new error: http://pastebin.com/uXbdGw9U
<erUSUL> Sir_Confused: so the 404 come from old-releases.xxxx.xx repos ?
<drizzt_> kanhiya, then you'll need RDP client
<Sir_Confused> erUSUL: yes
<Sir_Confused> shockingly enough though, using -p appears to be working
<Sir_Confused> thanks patdk-wk
<stupidxserver> ^^
<kanhiya> drizzt_:  WHAT DO I MEAN WITH ID NI.
<kanhiya> OH SORRY ID no.
<loopidity> how to know if my ppp connection keeps a log or not, and does it have an AP
<stupidxserver> dude..
<stupidxserver> ugh i got my nvidia card oc'd but then somehow createing a swap drive..messed things up...xserver doesnt detect my card, or won't run properly
<kanhiya> how to download teamviewer
 * Dr_Willis wonders what teamviewer is.. and if its in the repos.
<stupidxserver> lol
<Sir_Confused> patdk-wk: what does the -p switch actually do?
<stupidxserver> teamviewer is a remote con software
<sulpheric> kanhiya, http://www.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_linux.deb
<stupidxserver> it will probably need to be run from wine unless theres a linux version..
<SmokeyD> does anybody know if it is possible to use the same TrueCrypt encrytped file container with different users, each having his/her own password, the way it is with Luks encrypted volumes?
<stupidxserver> how to restart xserver?
<Dr_Willis> sudo service gdm restart
<SmokeyD> stupidxserver: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<erUSUL> stupidxserver: sudo restart gdm ?
<Dr_Willis> dont use /etc/init.d/ any more
<stupidxserver> gdm restart it is then
<tracey> hi i was wondering if someone might be able to help me with increasing my virtual disk space on my wubi
<drizzt_> kanhiya, try gnome-rdp or rdesktop
<jkalex05> is it normal to see a second of lag when opening windows when multi tasking
<drizzt_> jkalex05, no
<Dr_Willis> Linux is always multi-tasking :)
<kanhiya> drizzt_: after downloading and installing what to do?
<jkalex05> what would cause the lag?
<tracey> sorry i am new to irc and this stuff so do i wait for someone to message me or just ask away
<drizzt_> kanhiya, run and connect
<Sir_Confused> just ask
<erUSUL> tracey: just ask
<Dr_Willis> video drivers, too many effects, perhaps somthing IS running and taking up too much cpu. (doubtfull)
<kanhiya> drizzt_: i will test that
<Jai_> HI I'M NEW TO THIS IRC
<Dr_Willis> Jai_:  turn off the caps lock
<alket> I know that there is a /nudge command in Pidgin but i want a button to nudge, is that possible ?
<kanhiya> Jai_: ask your question
<Sir_Confused> alket: use a different messenger client, if you're after msn try aMSN
<tracey> i put on wubi and stupidly used the lowest virtual disk space as i thought it would be quicker - i now need to increase this - i have seen the instructions on help - lvpm doesn't work on the latest edition and the other instructions i am having problems with
<DSpair> Has anyone heard anything about fixes for Flash on 64bit?
<Jai_> I like to know wats r de new features in Ubuntu 10.03
<Dr_Willis> Jai_:  everything has been updated. and purty themes..
<stupidxserver> gdm restart did not work
<erUSUL> !notes | Jai_
<ubottu> Jai_: Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<stupidxserver> =c
<Dr_Willis> stupidxserver:  what was the exact command you used?
<tracey> i have downloaded the wubi-add-virtual-disk but when i go to terminal it cannot open it
<kanhiya> Jai_: fast boot time , greater supprt for wireless etc
<dreamy__> where is the xorg.conf on ubuntu 10.04?
<kanhiya> Jai_: are you from India?
<Dr_Willis> dreamy__:  /etc/X11  IF it exists...
<Dr_Willis> dreamy__:  not all systems need a xorg.conf these days
<dreamy__> Dr_Willis, its not there
<dreamy__> Dr_Willis, i neet to configure some settings.. how do i do it ?
<Dr_Willis> depends on the setting.
<Jai_> I like to connect my nokia 2626 mobile to pc.. i hav de cable UA45 Is it possible..,
<tracey> would anyone be willing to help go through it with me to see if i am doing something wrong?
<kanhiya> Jai_: it is very easy
<dreamy__> Dr_Willis, video card setting.. i was just going to paste alot... options into xorg
<Dr_Willis> dreamy__:  no idea. it depends on the card and what settings you are refering to..
<kanhiya> Jai_: does your mobile support serial modemor something like that
<Dr_Willis> nvidia-config makes a xorg.conf for me when i use it
<stupidxserver> pp8@pp8-desktop:~$ sudo nvdia-xconfig sudo: nvdia-xconfig: command not found pp8@pp8-desktop:~$ sudo gdm restart pp8@pp8-desktop:~$ sudo nvdia-xconfig sudo: nvdia-xconfig: command not found pp8@pp8-desktop:~$
<stupidxserver> apparantly it was delayed
<kanhiya> Jai_: when you plug usb what happens?
<stupidxserver> it just tried to start 6 xservers?
<Dr_Willis> stupidxserver:  that was not the command i said to use.
<dreamy__> Dr_Willis,      http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ATI_Mobility_Radeon_7000       -- this ones...i cant find anyother way of doing it
<Dr_Willis> stupidxserver:  'sudo service gdm restart'
<sarthorks> I need to make Webster run on Lucid under wine. On the wine apps page for webster, it is mentioned that :"Properties: must enter Work Path for the Webster program directory.  A  blank Work Path will result in an error message during the loading  process, "The program mw.exe has encountered a serious problem and needs  to close."­­ What does this mean? Where do i enter the work path, and what does it mean?
<Jai_> I don't know abt that.. when i plug nothing happen its not detected
<stupidxserver> that was the first command i tried sir
<OerHeks> nvdia = nvidia
<erUSUL> sarthorks: #winehq
<Dr_Willis> stupidxserver:  i use that command dozens of times.. and it always works for me.
<kanhiya> Jai_: it does only charging via usb:)
<bastid_raZor> stupidxserver: you have a typo.. "nvidia" not "nvdia"
<kanhiya> Jai_: try different mobile
<dreamy_> Dr_Willis, if the xorg is not there what alternative ways do i got ?
<carneiro> KettleCorn: hey was away ..
<stupidxserver> pp8@pp8-desktop:~$ sudo service gdm restart [sudo] password for pp8:  sudo: service: command not found pp8@pp8-desktop:~$
<tracey> #ubuntu-uk
<Dr_Willis> dreamy_:  no idea with ati cards. theres an ati config tool i think
<Dr_Willis> stupidxserver:  what version of ubuntu you using?
<rileyp> i have no sound in youtube /using firefox on a karmic install
<stupidxserver> 8.04..its now trying to start xserver repeatedly despite "not found"
<rileyp> mythtv xbmc and vls all have working sound
<Dr_Willis> stupidxserver:  thats why then..
<indus> dreamy_, create an xorg with sudo aticonfig --initial
<myk_robinson> I have a friend whose eyes arent as good as they used to be.. In firefox in Ubuntu, how can he increase the printed font size?
<stupidxserver> it WAS fine!!
<rileyp> ctrl +
<Dr_Willis> stupidxserver:  Im not sure the service command is in  8.04
<rileyp> myk_robinson,  ctrl+
<Dr_Willis> stupidxserver:  you could do a 'sudo killall gdm'  perhaps. or the old 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<myk_robinson> rileyp: I know that will increase the onscreen fonts, but will it also increase for print?
<rileyp> I have no idea on that one never printed anything in linux....
<Dr_Willis> myk_robinson:  incrasing font size in FF does not affect the print out that ive ever seen
<Jai_> k thanks for ur help..
<Dr_Willis> guess he restarted GDM :)
<Dr_Willis> actually dosent GDm have a 'restart X server' menu item? i think it used to
<patdk-wk> I don't see one, currently
<bastid_raZor> Dr_Willis: he could have ctrl alt backspace .. 8.04 still has that
 * Dr_Willis avoides 8.04 :)
<DASPRiD> you can always reactivated ctrl alt backspace :)
<Dr_Willis> blasphmy! :)
<alket> Does anyone achived to install tweetdeck in amd64 ?
<rileyp> Dr_Willis, can you help me with no sound in youtube please
<Sir_Confused> [14:22] * Dr_Willis has quit IRC (Quit: WeeChat 0.3.0)
<rileyp> speakers are in tv connetced by hdmi
<rileyp> bah!
<rileyp> anyone
<ovy> just wondering... why is gedit so slow... google chrome starts as fast or maybe even faster at times...
<preston> Anyone know how I I can get away from entering a password every time I startup Umbutu 10.04? I don't need all this security.
<ovy> i mean, it's just a text editor, right?
<_Sih> preston: System > Administration > Login Screen you can ajust it.
<alket> preston: System / Preferences / Login Screen untic the Ask for password
<alket> sorry / Admin...
<ovy> seriously, on the same configuration notepad (from within windows7) starts almost instantly while gedit takes about 3 sec to start... almost the speed at which google chrome (a web browser) starts
<preston> TY
<ovy> is there any way to make ubuntu start programs faster?
<Sir_Confused> ovy: turn off all the shinies or upgrade your hardware
<_Sih> ovy: You can use leafpad. It's a smaller and more simple text editor. It starts faster.
<Dr_Willis> gedit starts in under 2 sec here.
<Dr_Willis> if the gnome services have to be started first - it can take longer i imagine
<ovy> leafpad, thanks, it realy start faster
<Dr_Willis> second time i start gedit - it starts faster then i can count.
<AdminX> Good Morning from Marietta, GA (USA)
<ubydoobydo> so somehow i'm getting 100% cpu use with nothing but firefix...
<ubydoobydo> and you say my system somehow became broken because i'm using 8.04.4lts?
<ububuntu> holy people
<rileyp> Dr_Willis, can you help me with no sound in youtube please
<ovy> sir_confused leafpad starts faster than gedit (so thanks sih) and i presume i do have lots of shines activated like compiz and emerald
<Dr_Willis> rileyp:  not really. you have sound in other apps?
<rileyp> speakers are connected via hdmi
<rileyp> yes sound in mythtv and vlc and xbmc
<rileyp> its a karmic install
<Dr_Willis> vlc can play 'flv' videos.. i wonder if it would have sound then...
<Sir_Confused> ovy: you asked how to get stuff to start faster, I just named 2 ways to do it
<ubydoobydo> yea..ok
<rileyp> with myth o.23
<indus> Dr_Willis, doesnt really work well
<ovy> thank you, it helped
<rileyp> virtually everything I download has sound
<ububuntu> How can I network boot linux on my laptop (it has this feature in bios) using my linux desktop?
<ubydoobydo> how does ubuntu become spontaneously curropted? and have 100% cpu use doing nothing?
<Dr_Willis> ubydoobydo:  flash in the browser can crash and suck down the cpu
<rileyp> any movie type app i try eg flv will play in firefox but no sound
<patdk-wk> ubydoobydo, probably running firefox
<ubydoobydo> i think you people are hacking me?
<ubydoobydo> lol?
<patdk-wk> ubydoobydo, how else would we fix it? :)
<AdminX> ubydoobydo: Did you try the top command to see which processes were running?
<DingGGu> hey guys, my phpmyadmin doesn't work well
<rileyp> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto
<duaneb> join #perl.org
<DingGGu> i can't login mysql
<rileyp> ububuntu,  link above
<Murdoch5> I'm trying to use lucid with PXE, I have it booting till it kernel panics, what I'm tryiong to figure out is the root option I've tried /dev/rd/0, /dev/sr0 and /dev/ram0 and they call VFS panix
<patdk-wk> murdox, root option?
<ubydoobydo> -.- boinc is running without me starting it =c
<Murdoch5> root=/dev/? for the boot line
<patdk-wk> sr0 is normally cdrom's
<Murdoch5> well thats what it said I have avaliable to me
<patdk-wk> ram0 is old ramdisk
<patdk-wk> you said pxe though
<Murdoch5> ya
<ubydoobydo> under user: boinc lol
<patdk-wk> heh, I pxe boot a few times a day, almost every day, no issues
<aurilliance> how can I get the name of my distribution? something like uname -a ???
<ubydoobydo> wth..
<aurilliance> ie, karmic etc
<Dr_Willis> aurilliance:  lsb_release -a
<bastid_raZor> aurilliance: lsb_release -a
<Danawar> Heyyaa ubuntu, how can i get a list of programs installed on my machine through CLI?
<aurilliance> thnx both!
<patdk-wk> Danawar, dpkg --get-selections
<odb|fidel> in /etc/lsb_release
<Danawar> thanks
<ubydoobydo> and it's not listed in system monistor...how do i kill it?
<patdk-wk> something is wrong, so many one line answers
<tgalal> I'm doing a pxe installation using kickstart. I'm placing a custom sudoers file for the installing machines. WHY THE HELL DOES UBUNTU ALTER MY SUDOERS FILE ?! lol  it adds "$admin ALL=(ALL) ALL" which I don't want ..
<Murdoch5> right  but to boot Ubuntu in pxe mood I need to give it a root disk
<wng-> how would I setup NIS on my ubuntu server machine?
<Oli``> wng-: have you read the help? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNISHowTo
<bricky> anybody good with modprobe?
<patdk-wk> you don't get good with modprobe :)
<bricky> sec ill post the thing Im confused abit about =)
<Dr_Willis> bricky:  ask the actual question/problem you are having.
<Oli``> bricky: tell us what the problem is
<patdk-wk> modprobe modname
<bricky> Dr_Willis: Yeah ,sorry my bad
<dreamy_> anyone knows whats this error      --    dreamy@dreamy:/etc/X11$ glxgears
<dreamy_> DRM version 1.0 too old to support HyperZ, disabling.
<silv3r_m00n> 2 computer each on karmic koala , one has a printer , how to share it to the other computer
<silv3r_m00n>  ?
<ubydoobydo> ok i shut boinc down, using it's client..ty...but thats not sopposed to load with ubuntu..
<Dr_Willis> silv3r_m00n:  check the cups web interface.. last i had 2+ pc's with printers.. cups saw them all.
<Dr_Willis> silv3r_m00n:  there may be some 'enable shareing' or other setting to enable.. its been ages since i last did it that way
<silv3r_m00n> where is the cups web interface ?
<bricky> can I paste my error on pastebin?
<bricky> or what I cant understand
<Dr_Willis> silv3r_m00n:  yes.. has been for years. :)  http://localhost:631
<user01> ok so [0-9] is a regular expression, what do you call {0..9} at the command line?
<silv3r_m00n> amazing
<user01> is it c or something?
<user01> bash?
<bricky> alrigty http://paste.ubuntu.com/452935/
<ubydoobydo> after doing nvidia-xconfig... do i need to restart?
<bricky> wow user01 I used to have the same user name ,
<silv3r_m00n> Dr_Willis: got it , now the other pc has the printer , how do I access it ?
<bricky> user01 how long have you had that name for? :P
<Dr_Willis> silv3r_m00n:  cups saw ALL the printers on all the pc's i had that were using cups   last time i had a network of pc's with printers
<user01> bricky: 5 years at least
<Dr_Willis> silv3r_m00n:  i now have networked printers.. so dont do it that way any more
<bricky> user01: so that's where I saw it, lol
<Dr_Willis> silv3r_m00n:  try the add printer....  button
<Typh> Ever since I upgrade to Lucid, I regularly try to click on a titlebar and end up selecting a totally different window. What is going on? This has been on three seperate computers and the theme doesn't seem to be relevant.
<silv3r_m00n> cups is asking for username password
<silv3r_m00n> what's that
<Dr_Willis> silv3r_m00n:  t your admin users name/pass
<Typh> silv3r_m00n: your login
<silv3r_m00n> ok
<Dr_Willis> logical eh :)
<andy12345> Hello all, I was wondering if someone could help me with my problem. I seem to be getting updates in the notification area, I'm guessing these updates are from the network as I often get ones from microsoft and google, I also get notifications when random people nearby broadcast stuff like about the world cup, How do i disable this?
<DestinyAwaits> Dr_Willis, ping
<Dr_Willis> random people? :)
<Dr_Willis> andy12345:  you running any IM clients? or connected  to other social features?
<andy12345> yeah i think they are just connected to the public network too
<user01> bricky: well good to know i was so cool that people wanted to imitate . . .
<h0ly5h17> ko stawa pederasi
<andy12345> im running empathy, but i think it shows up even when im just using a browser
<h0ly5h17> da wa eba w maikata
<erUSUL> h0ly5h17: language/country ?
<h0ly5h17> erUSUL da go sloja na maikati dokato spi
<bullgard_> Who authored the file /usr/share/doc/k3b/changelog.gz in contrast to /usr/share/doc/k3b/changelog.Debian.gz?
 * DestinyAwaits Hi, Guys I wanted to know best book ever released on Linux System Administration.
<user01> DestinyAwaits: I like the Linux Administrations Handbook
<user01> Administrators
<bullgard_> DestinyAwaits: There is no universal "best". Specifiy precisely what you want.
<DestinyAwaits> no user01, i need the best book ever released
<silv3r_m00n> >> CUPS is copyright 2007-2009 Apple Inc.  what is this ?
<Dr_Willis> silv3r_m00n:  they own cups...
<user01> DestinyAwaits: then it depends on what you need to determine "best"
<Dr_Willis> silv3r_m00n:  they basically 'bought' it.
<Dr_Willis> silv3r_m00n:  then claimed they invwented it
<roberto_> how can I set gnash to let me save the file?
<DingGGu> 북한 7:0 으로 게임종료.. 대참ㅍ
<roberto_> !ko | DingGGu
<ubottu> DingGGu: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<DestinyAwaits> user01, I need the book which covers every topic in-depth.
<user01> DestinyAwaits: I dont see a higher rated linux asdministration book on amazon.com Linux Administration Handbook (2nd Edition)
<user01> DestinyAwaits: You would need separate books then
<andy12345> Dr_Willis any idea what causes the notifications? I probably have to disable the notify app? or severe connections from the browser and empathy to it?
<ubydoobydo> grr xserver is running, why isnt it detecting my nvidia card?
<DestinyAwaits> tell me the name of books which covered topic in-depth
<ubydoobydo> it syas its a gefore4 generic..but its gforce fx 5500...
<bricky> cant update sofware, following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available
<rileyp> Dr_Willis, I just dl a flash video and playe dit and it had sound
<ubydoobydo> and i think it's using the intel onboard =c
<bricky> sigh
<user01> DestinyAwaits: I guess the best ever would be the man pages
<DestinyAwaits> ;)
<user01> DestinyAwaits: read through those
<user01> DestinyAwaits: info pages can be good too
<ubydoobydo> crap i can't enable restricted drivers either
<DestinyAwaits> no i want a Linux Administration Book
<DestinyAwaits> i knew man pages
<Dr_Willis> andy12345:  irc clients, IM clients, other 'social' networks. You are using Ubuntu and not KDE right?
<roberto_> DestinyAwaits, Linux System Administration is the old de facto howto for that
<Dr_Willis> DestinyAwaits:  theres some avail for free online. Some are legally free even..
<Dr_Willis> some of them can be a littel out dated.. but the core info is still good.
<Dr_Willis> TLDP.org also has some good guides. but some can be VERY outdated
<andy12345> Dr_Willis yes Ubuntu 10.04, how would i go about disabling it?
<dreamy_> if i create a xorg.conf on /etc/X11 .. the system will use it ?
<bullgard_> Who authored the file /usr/share/doc/k3b/changelog.gz in contrast to /usr/share/doc/k3b/changelog.Debian.gz?
<guzich> gg
<sburjan> hello. Could someone tell me the path where OO is installed ?
<sburjan> I need it for using OO as a server
<bastid_raZor> sburjan: openoffice??    /usr/bin/openoffice.org
<sby> hai
<sburjan> thanks.. I'll try that path to see if it works
<EDinNY> can anyone help with dhclient.conf?
<bastid_raZor> sburjan: using 'which command' will tell the path of command
<derdon> hello
<EDinNY> I want my resolv.conf to always have a "serch" line that I provide
<derdon> are there themes especially for X-Chat?
<derdon> it looks rather ugly here
<netwav> Good morning everyone. :D
<joshua_roberts> I am having issues with setting up monitors in ubuntu 9.10.   The system has two video cards, 2 heads each, 4 monitors total.  Each pair of monitors is a separate xserver.
<bastid_raZor> EDinNY: prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1;   you can change the ip to anything you want.
<andy12345> Dr_Willis, do i just go disable everything for browsers/"social" apps in gconf?
<joshua_roberts> But when I maximize an application it covers both monitors, but i want it to only maximize on one monitor
<joshua_roberts> How can I accomplish this?
<EDinNY> bastid_raZor: done that, but I want the line "search mydomainname" in that file too
<sburjan> bastid_raZor, : and tell me please, where is the user profile of OO ? I have no /home/user/.openoffice.org/3 hidden folder
<raggi> hey folks
<Danawar> Heyy ubuntu how would i run the bin file hldsupdatetool.bin as i am trying ./ and it is saying command not found
<raggi> i'm really confused by /etc/profile and /etc/bash.bashrc on 10.x
<raggi> /etc/profile isn't being sourced for non-interactive logins
<EDinNY> sburjan, the first time you use OO.O it will create the dir
<raggi> and /etc/bash.bashrc *is* being sourced for all logins
<Danawar> ''-bash: ./: is a directory''
<sburjan> thanks
<EDinNY> sburjan: it will put it in your home dir
<raggi> this seems contradictory to everything else, can anyone explain what's going on?
<sburjan> the odd thing is that I have the directory, but ls -a doesnt list it
<EDinNY> sburjan:  ls -a |grep open <- should list a few files which contain "open" including your oo.o dir
<sburjan> yes :)
<sburjan> sorry
<EDinNY> gotta clear the clutter lol
<raggi> anyone?
<raggi> i mean, it'd be good to at least update bash(1) to reflect whatever it is that's been changed
<h00k> raggi: Can you try to keep things all on one line, it's much easier to follow with all of the activity in here :)
<shiftingcontrol> any body know good php irc channel?
<Pici> shiftingcontrol: ##php
<raggi> according to bash(1), /etc/profile should be sourced for all logins. in ubuntu 10.x /etc/bash.bashrc is sourced for all logins, even though it claims (in its header) to only be sourced for interactive logins
<raggi> h00k: ^^^
<joshua_roberts> can anyone help with monitor setup in Ubuntu 9.10
<Pici> shiftingcontrol: You may need to be registered and identified to join, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<shiftingcontrol> Pici:it seems it is suffering from overflow throttle attack.
<bastid_raZor> EDinNY: right off, i don't know
<paul15353> hey guys, would you recommend using ubuntu as a full time os or just as a part time os?
<ubydoobydo> well freak me
<lukus> paul15353, it depends what you need to use it for -> I do development work .. and some graphics .. I use it full time
<shiftingcontrol> paul15353:depends on your usage.he problem is yu can't develop flash in linux
<lukus> virtualisation works really well -> so you can always run windows from within ubuntu if necessary
<paul15353> i would need for surfing the web, creating music and some video editing
<EDinNY>  bastid_raZor:I have tried substitution and prepends, but either you can't do search that way or I was using the wrong keyword
<lukus> you'll be fine
<shiftingcontrol> paul15353:i m happy with ubuntu,i rarely use windows.(personal choice)
<lukus> virtualbox is superb
<lukus> wine is good for simple windows programs you need to use
<shiftingcontrol> paul15353:linux has got all those features,yu can be safe,no need t worry
<paul15353> would fruity loops(music editing software) be considered a simple windows program?
<h00k> !appdb | paul15353
<ubottu> paul15353: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Cheery> hey you've crapped up the theming for good.
<joshua_roberts> Where can I find the window manager in Ubuntu 9.10?
<bullgard_> Who authored the file /usr/share/doc/k3b/changelog.gz in contrast to /usr/share/doc/k3b/changelog.Debian.gz?
<guzich> jg
<vulf^24^m> is there a way to stop volume control from skipping 100% (i.e. stopping the amplified section) since when i do, sound starts to hiss a lot
<darthvies> Is there a way to make my desktop background a slideshow of my photos?
<EDinNY> joshua_roberts: I have Applications->system_tools->Dolphin
<bullgard_> joshua_roberts: Its name is MetaCity.
<EDinNY> joshua_roberts: but I am not sure if Dolphin is installed by default.  I might have installed it after
<paul15353> the one major problem im having with ubuntu is the way my internet(mozilla firefox) is laid out everything is really clausterphobic on it
<guzich> 3
<live> gparted damaged pen drive. after that it cant be detected by ubuntu, opensues, mandriva. is it damaged permanently? if not how to repair it?
<guzich> привет
<VCoolio> darthvies: there is something to set xscreensaver as background, and you can have photo slideshow in xscreensaver, so combine that; I forgot the name of the app though
<albertz> hi. xorg starts here with 1600x1200 resolution — which my monitor does not support. how can i disallow that resolution?
<darthvies> Thank you CCoolio
<h00k> !ru | guzich
<ubottu> guzich: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Gacha> @albertz try to hold "shift" at the boot time then add "nomodeset" option
<live> how to repair usb drive damaged by gparted
<live> ?
<joshua_roberts> I am having a problem with my desktop environment in Ubuntu.
<live> !details | joshua_roberts
<ubottu> joshua_roberts: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<joshua_roberts> I have nvidia graphics.  I have twin view on, but the desktop is stretched across both monitors
<joshua_roberts> so when I maximize a window it fills both monitors
<albertz> Gacha: im already in console. i looked up the xorg.conf but there arent any screen resolutions at all (i guess it automatically detects them). what is the proper way to disallow just anything >=1600x1200 ?
<joshua_roberts> I have nvidia graphics.  I have twin view on, but the desktop is stretched across both monitors so when I maximize a window it fills both monitors
<joshua_roberts> ok there on one line...  sorry bout that
<joshua_roberts> this super huge chat window is hard to get used to.
<Oli```> joshua_roberts: that happens to me sometimes (usually after a game crashes). I find that just restarting gdm works for me
<joshua_roberts> I have tried that, no luck.
<Oli```> joshua_roberts: control+alt+f1, login, sudo restart gdm
<Oli```> Might work. Might not. Just make sure you save anything open as it'll kill your session.
<Gacha> albertz: I had similar problem with an old monitor and the "nomodeset" option fixed that, try to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add nomodeset to the line beginning with # kopt=, then run sudo update-grub
<VCoolio> darthvies: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScreensaverAsWallpaper
<ubydoobydo> freak it i guess i'ma re-install, i can't remember whee the file was i put sideband addressing in...
<andy12345> Dr_willis: thanks anyway, ill just go disable a bunch of packages and see what works
<ubydoobydo> i tihink this is what is preventing detection and enableing the onbaord instead..
<albertz> Gacha: grub and everything before initing xorg is fine, only xorg and kde have the problem. i have already booted and im in console. what does nomodeset do to xorg? how can i edit xorg.conf to add that nomodeset there?
<SmokeyD> hey everyone, I am trying to luksFormat a file but cryptsetup complains that it cannot open the device with read-only access. Any clues why that could be?
<Gacha> albertz: I dont know, but it does.
<ubydoobydo> o.0 others are havin xserver issues?
 * Dr_Willis had power failure due to thunderstorms
<xomp> hello everyone :) Could someone take a look at my "top" output here http://pastebin.com/Tpafxi7g and advise on if it's using a lot of swap? or if memory is a bit low? I really have no clue on how to read the info it provides. Thanks!
<s3r3n1t7> SmokeyD, perhaps you have no permissions?
<SmokeyD> s3r3n1t7: I just created the file myself. i do have read only access
<darthvies> Thanks again I download an app
<Wavesonics> can I install with Wubi only a dedicated partition, thus avoiding the hard disk performance loss?
<joshua_roberts> is it in the xorg.conf?  http://pastebin.com/fS5T8xX6  my monitors are part of a metamode under screen 0 so that they share a virtual desktop space.  would editing the xorg.conf fix this and let me have monitor one house the desktop and monitor 2 just be extra desktop space?
<ubydoobydo> hmm, should i re-install ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Wavesonics:  im not sure thats doable.   You may as well do a normal install if you have free partitions
<Wavesonics> well i dont have a CD drive
<Cheery> you put ass-backwardish close/maximize/min -buttons on the left side, how to get them on the right side?
<Dr_Willis> Wavesonics:  you can make a bootable flash drive
<bastid_raZor> xomp: looks like around 63MB used... doesn't look like it should be a concern
<queso> Is there some kind of app I could use to track user computer usage?  I'd like to know how much time individuals are spending actively in their gnome session at my home.
<xomp> bastid_raZor, 63Mb of swap used?
<k-rad> unetbootin work /w me very well for that purpose
<ubydoobydo> lets see if i have 9.10 on cd xc
<Dr_Willis> !control | Cheery
<k-rad> in repo
<Dr_Willis> !controls | Cheery
<ubottu> Cheery: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<abs> hello all is the 64bit version really will perform faster on my hp mini 210
<downtoearth> Dr_willis:do yu any goog php irc channel?#php is suffering from overflow attack
<Dr_Willis> downtoearth:  never been in there.
<xomp> bastid_raZor, is there anyway to keep swap from being used? I've heard that it can slow performance.
<Dr_Willis> abs:  i use 64bit version whenever i can
<ubydoobydo> oh great xzD
<Dr_Willis> abs:  that is a netbook? I dident think netbooks had 64bit cpus
<raggi> LOL
<abs> Dr_Willis, yes it's a netbook i'm using 32bit maverick now
<downtoearth> Dr_willis:ok fine!
<xomp> !lol | raggi
<ubottu> raggi: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Dr_Willis> abs:  whats the cpu in it?
<abs> Dr_Willis, N450 atom i guess
<Dr_Willis> abs:  i dont think thats a 64bit cpu
<Cheery> Dr_Willis: still doesn't tell how to get them on the right side
<joshua_roberts> anyone have any ideas about this issue?
<abs> Dr_Willis, but it is according to lscpu
<anakin> Join #ubuntu-br
<Dr_Willis> Cheery:  you run some command or use a theme that moves them over.. one of the urls the bot gave does tell you  the command
<bastid_raZor> xomp: yes, you can tell swap to be used less.. look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<xomp> bastid_raZor, thanks pally :3
<Dr_Willis> Cheery:  the last url the bot gave gives teh exact command to use.
<bastid_raZor> xomp: right now my box has 154MB of swap used.. which is normal after i hibernate/suspend a few times
<Cheery> Dr_Willis: oh yeah. I missed it
<joshdreamland> Are people starting to get happy with Lucid yet? Because let me just say, I am not.
<xomp> bastid_raZor, this box is my Linode VPS :) we never hibernate/suspend it heh
<ubydoobydo> no ?
<bastid_raZor> xomp: doesn't mean swap shouldn't be used though. i was giving my case scenero
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know if a Ambicom model AMB8802 work with ubuntu at all?
<perlsyntax> i mean it a dial up modem.
<xomp> bastid_raZor, oh I know. Just trying to find out what is using it (even though it's not a whole lot)
<ubydoobydo> is there a media station version of ubu 10?
<perlsyntax> i hope it is
<bastid_raZor> xomp: good luck :)
<nixbox> hi all
<perlsyntax> hi
<xomp> bastid_raZor, cheers for your help, it has explained a lot :)
<nixbox> where is the documentation for network manager? I want to disable network manager handling of an interface
<perlsyntax> ?
<bullgard_> Who authored the file /usr/share/doc/k3b/changelog.gz in contrast to /usr/share/doc/k3b/changelog.Debian.gz?
<perlsyntax> i try to find a driver for it.
<ubydoobydo> wow..no one answers me now...weird...
<Wavesonics> damn i need a 2GB flash drive to do the install, but I only have a 1GB drive
<ubydoobydo> bz bz people i soppose
<Dr_Willis> Wavesonics:  lubuntu Might be able to fit..
<bastid_raZor> Wavesonics: ubuntu can be put on a 1GB stick
<ubydoobydo> use the alternate iso
<h00k> !ubuntustudio | ubydoobydo
<ubottu> ubydoobydo: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<perlsyntax> Anyone know aboutt dial up 56k modem?
<bullgard_> nixbox: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager0.7, {https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingNetworkManager}
<ubydoobydo> perl whats the deal with 56k?
<llutz> bullgard_: k3b-dev vs debian-maintainer?
<bullgard_> llutz: Ah!
<ubydoobydo> ty hook
<h00k> !anyone | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jafa> hi guys, I am trying tpo get php 5.3 running on Hardy. compiles ok and runs from the command line... now need it to work in apache. does mod_php need to be recompiled?
<perlsyntax> i been looking on goole with no luck.
<ezra-s> I am having freezes with ubuntu 10.04 + AR5212 802.11abg Wireless card, anyone knows about this or how to solve it?
<Dr_Willis> some modems may have drivers.. some may be totally unsupported...
<ubutuzero> someone help me
<ubutuzero>  I have here a hp pavillon dv6000
<ubutuzero>  the short time he began to show some news for min
<ubutuzero>  it starts and runs normally until a certain time after it for the programs and when I open one, it's an error input output error
<FloodBot3> ubutuzero: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubutuzero>   nothing works
<ubutuzero>  someone there has a clue
<Dr_Willis> ubutuzero:  check dmesg output when it fails. keep a terminal open with 'tail -f /var/log/messages' or some how to keep  an eye on it
<ubutuzero> someone help me
<ubydoobydo> some modems are exclusivly windows
<ulumulu> hi, does somebody know how to lock the screen using a Ubuntu 9.10 Live-CD so that a password is required to unlock it? (I already set a password but the computer just doesn't ask for it when I lock the screen by pressing Ctrl-Alt-L)
<Matt__> hi
<ubutuzero>  I have here a hp pavillon dv6000
<Dr_Willis> ubutuzero:  could be a hard drive is failing.
<ubutuzero>  the short time he began to show some news for min
<ubutuzero>  
<ubydoobydo> i hated that crap when i first got into ubuntu
<ubutuzero> it starts and runs normally until a certain time after it for the programs and when I open one, it's an error input output error
<ubutuzero>   
<ubutuzero> nothing works
<ubutuzero>  someone there has a clue
<FloodBot3> ubutuzero: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubutuzero> yes, badblocks hd
<funkyweasel> Good afternoon.  I've been following the instructions at /community/LucidUpgrades and dled the alternative iso, burned it, but the instructions refer to /cdrom/cdromupgrade which does not exist on the ISO I downloaded.  Can anyone help, or will I have to kill the office connection for an afternoon to upgrade from Karmic to Lucid?
<JammieDodger> shut the fuck up
<JammieDodger> klf
<JammieDodger> gf
<JammieDodger> fgf
<FloodBot3> JammieDodger: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JammieDodger> gf
<JammieDodger> gf
<JammieDodger> g
<JammieDodger> fg
<JammieDodger> f
<JammieDodger> gf
<JammieDodger> gf
<JammieDodger> g
<JammieDodger> fg
<JammieDodger> f
<JammieDodger> gf
<JammieDodger> gf
<JammieDodger> g
<Dr_Willis> funkyweasel:  last i checked.. you could pop in the cd in a running system. and it would see/ask to upgrade. i Thought.. i normally do clean installs.
<ezra-s> wow
<joshdreamland> That was cool
<ezra-s> I am having freezes with ubuntu 10.04 + AR5212 802.11abg Wireless card, anyone knows about this or how to solve it? <--
<RedXIII> Hi. I had a dualboot windowsvista/ubuntu10.04 setup
<ezra-s> I think it was stupid and childish ;P
<funkyweasel> Dr_Willis: Doesn't seem to be the case here.  Popped in the CD - nothing.
<RedXIII> Recently the disk containing my ubuntu failed and I had to remove it from my computer
<RedXIII> Now I'm getting no such device grub errors
<k-rad> ezra-s, google before askin here is my advice
<ubydoobydo> google is lame
<Dr_Willis> RedXIII:  so you jhave just a windows macjhine now?
<ezra-s> k-rad, did last weekend
<RedXIII> How can I restore my windows disk back to MBR?
<ubydoobydo> sometimes
<RedXIII> Dr_Willis: Yes.
<raphael> Brasilllllllllll
<Dr_Willis> RedXIII:  use a windows cd/dvd and restore the windows bootloader with the proper commands.
<ulumulu> hi, how can I lock the screen with an Ubuntu 9.10 Live CD?
<RedXIII> Is there any way to still use GRUB?
<ubydoobydo> people can provide much more relevant info...more so then a search engine with paid listings
<RedXIII> I'm not sure I have a windows disk handy.
<Dr_Willis> RedXIII:  not that i know of.. since it wants files from the ubuntu/linux partitions
<RedXIII> bleh.
<Dr_Willis> RedXIII:  you could pop in a flash drive and do a mini install of ubuntu to it. :) i guess..  but thats a little extreme
<ubydoobydo> i have a usb stick with alt install and another with damnsmall linux..
<Dr_Willis> RedXIII:  there may be other ways to restore teh bootloader. check in #windows
<ubydoobydo> i was able to do a good install to hd after a bit
<ubydoobydo> i'm wondering if its worth getting ubu 10?
<ubydoobydo> i have sb live and some wifi adapters.. does it support wifi-g / n?
<Dr_Willis> it all depends on the chipset.
<funkyweasel> Dr_Willis: In fact my manager tried using an alternate cd to upgrade from karmic to lucid and it resulted in a dead system.  So we're a bit leery about the upgrade process at the moment.  We don't want to kill the office connection for an afternoon, but if alternative-cd isn't working I'm not sure what the choice is.
<Dr_Willis> and proberly it does.
<ubydoobydo> and i've heard lots of people have issues with sblive and x-fi soundcards
<Dr_Willis> funkyweasel:  why kill a connection? Im confused on that issue? I can do a clean install in less then an hr.
<serp_> I want to convert a video file to raw YUV420 data. is there a handy tool for that in Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> sblive is a differnt card then a x-fi card... Unless creative has gotten creative in their naming again
<ubydoobydo> dr_ they have
<funkyweasel> dr_willis: It's a work machine.  I'd rather not do a clean install.  I would like to do an upgrade.  We share an adsl connection amongst the dozen or so office pcs, so I'd like to avoid monopolising the connection.
<Dr_Willis> Ive used sblive cards ages ago with few issues.. X-fi used to be a problem.. but not sure how supported it is now. Ive not heard anyone ask about x-fi here in ages.
<ubydoobydo> x-fi is sblive xc
<ubydoobydo> not much diffrences
<funkyweasel> Dr_Willis: If network upgrade is the only way to do it reliably then fair enough.  I want to exhaust the other possibilities first.
<ubydoobydo> dunno about the platnum or gamer verstions tho
<ubydoobydo> about 3 people asked about x-fi static issues today /last night
<ubydoobydo> i think i'll make an install cd anyway =c
<Dr_Willis> funkyweasel:  i thought the alt-cd was supposed to work as a repo for upgrading.. ive never done it that way
<ubydoobydo> i'm tired of messin with 8.04 getting it perfect..and then spontneously messes up
<funkyweasel> Dr_Willis: This is what I am trying to do :)
<h00k> ubydoobydo: You might want to head over to #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support chatter, but please keep this channel for support questions and answers only :)
<ubydoobydo> xD
<ubydoobydo> i do.. i rly try
<Dr_Willis> ubutuzero:  if you are having hd issues and bad blocks You should be looking into buying a new HD..
<Jef91> I am having an issue video calling with skype on Ubuntu 10.04 - when I go to test my video device it see my camera (and I see my own image) however it does not display any video feed (mine or theirs) when I make a call...
<Dr_Willis> ubutuzero:  i got a 1.5 tb with some bad spots. but luckly they are all on the 'first' partitiion.. i dont plan on using that hd for anything imporntant.
<vulf^24^m> is there away to stop the "amplified" sound in ubuntu? i.e. keeping db gain at 0.0 max?
<dabaR> Man!
<ubydoobydo> alsamixer?
<joshua_roberts> is there anyone who can help me configure my xorg.conf?
<vulf^24^m> ubydoobydo, but i cant lock the 100% as unamplified....as soon as i turn my volume wheel on my keyboard..it goes up to the "amplified" 100%
<ubydoobydo> your can actually turn off the amp with alsamixer?
<jmad980> joshua_roberts: nope, nobodys done that in years ;)
<dabaR> !details | joshua_roberts
<ubottu> joshua_roberts: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ubydoobydo> as well as the 3db boost
<vulf^24^m> ubydoobydo, i can turn it off (by bringing volume down to 0.0db gain...but i cant lock it there
<funkyweasel> Dr_Willis: But when I try adding the alternative cd as a software source I get "E:Unable to locate any package files, perhaps this is not a Debian Disc or the wrong architecture?"
<ubydoobydo> you could disable or re assiang the hot key that pumps it up to full volume xD
<funkyweasel> Dr_Willis: But it *is* a burn of the 10.04 iso for i386!  Frustrating.
<ubydoobydo> or mute it?
<vulf^24^m> ubydoobydo, but i want to be able to go to min and max with the wheel, but avoid going up to the amplified part...
<ubydoobydo> what makes it amplified?? just being at 100%
<xxiao>  /join #drupal-support
<joshua_roberts> nvidia-settings is not giving me what I need.  Ubuntu 9.10x64  2 nvidia video cards, 4 monitors.  2 Xserver sessions, one for each pair of monitors.  But when I do this I get a huge virtual desktop that spans both monitors, also my maximized applications span both monitors.
<aurilliance> trying to run a ubuntu 8 VMWare harddrive on Virtual box, I get http://imagebin.org/102099. Anyone have any suggestions?
<xxiao> oops---sorry
<vulf^24^m> if the volume goes up more than 75% it enteres the amplified sectoin...and gets distorted
<vulf^24^m> i want my 75% to be the new 100% sort of
<joshua_roberts> I want maximized applications to only take up one monitor, having something more like the extended desktop feature in windows instead of a huge virtual desktop.
<ubydoobydo> hmm that's tricky
<maccam94> is https://help.ubuntu.com down for anyone else?
<forceflow> joshua_roberts: can't you select "twinview" or "extended desktop" somewhere?
<vulf^24^m> dont know why it distorts as soon as i skip the "unamplified" marker in sound control
<veleno> hello everyone.
<jakexks> maccam94, seems down here
<vulf^24^m> sounds get all hissy
<funkyweasel> Has anyone here successfully from desktop karmic to lucid using the alternative cd?
<sipior> vulf^24^m: are you adjusting the pcm channel volume?
<iflema> maccam94 yes
<ubydoobydo> i don't know of a way to restrict how far the "wheel" can be set.. like a limit to max gain etc...but with pumped volume hissy is normal..without filters..static and distortion could destroy headphones tho
<joshua_roberts> forceflow: I can select twinview and that is the source of the problem.  Twinview generates one huge virtual desktop, one screen that is stretched across two monitors
<vulf^24^m> sipior, pcm is at max in alsamixer..and reads 0.0db that way...should i put that down and master up?
<veleno> i would like to: configure an ubuntu machine, 'freeze' this configuration (on an iso file, or other file format) and deploy it on a cluster via PXE. what system would you suggest?
<sipior> vulf^24^m: yes.
<SlidingHorn> funkyweasel: what's the actual problem you're having?  (don't address it to me -- I'm @ work and might not be able to see it)  --
<SlidingHorn> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ubydoobydo> 24 you could bring down all the rest of the volume controls to 75%
<joshua_roberts> I am not sure what I need to do to fix the problem, but it is not something I seem to be able to fix in nvidia-sttings
<joshua_roberts> er settings
<ubydoobydo> then the wheel controls the main volume...
<funkyweasel> SlidingHorn: Understood, I will be more specific.
<ubydoobydo> right?
<sipior> vulf^24^m: at any rate, it should reduce your hissing audio problem.
<vulf^24^m> sipior, unfortunately the volume controller seems to "up" everything pcm and master
<sipior> vulf^24^m: there should be a configuration option to tie the controller to a single control
<vulf^24^m> sipior, that i didn't know...any idea how? :)
<funkyweasel> I am trying to upgrade from Karmic Desktop to Lucid using the alternative-cd.  Unforunately when I try to add the cd as a source it either fails to recognise the cd ("E:Unable to locate any package files, perhaps this is not a Debian Disc or the wrong architecture?") or get stuck trying to 'unmount cd'.
<sipior> vulf^24^m: which mixer are you using?
<vulf^24^m> pulseaudio
<joshua_roberts> so that is why I am wondering if I need to edit xorg.conf...
<ubydoobydo> lol ubuntustudio hasn't replied to my question..about nvida support being better in a studio version...30min+ counting xD
<Dr_Willis> ubydoobydo:  its ubuntu based .. nvidia support should be identical
<funkyweasel> Also the instructions at help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades#Upgrading Using the Alternate CD/DVD are wrong.  No such path exists on my downloaded alternative cd.
<freakynl> hi, i was trying to upgrade the kernel in one of our ec2 ubuntu vm's, but it gave errors it couldn't find something, don't exactly recall what it couldn't find, but it couldn't find it in /proc/misc file. Because of this grub didn't get updated. I can do this manually but I don't want to cause potential updates with the next update. It was a default non-modified image btw just ran apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade (10.04 32bit server small inst
<Dr_Willis> joshua_roberts:  err.. after enabling twinview. i always restart the X server (or reboot) that makes sure all the apps are using the twinview setting. if you just 'apply'  the setting and DONT restart X. i find some apps get confused.,
<vulf^24^m> sipior, pulseaudio
<ubydoobydo> where would i put a sideband addressing code for my nvidia card? i forgot where i put it, and this may be the source of my problems?
<Dr_Willis> joshua_roberts:  on a clean install i normally do this.. update/uopgrade/install nvidia drivers.. reboot, enable twinview. restart gdm.
<aurilliance> anyone?
<aurilliance> trying to run a ubuntu 8 VMWare harddrive on Virtual box, I get http://imagebin.org/102099. Anyone have any suggestions?
<mataks> what's better in performance a 32bit or a 64bit cpu?
<joshua_roberts> Dr_Willis:  I have tried that.  I even restarted the computer
<joshua_roberts> well the driver update not.  I will try that and see
<ubydoobydo> 64...
<Dr_Willis> joshua_roberts:  ive been doing it this way for years.. never had an issue. you DID save the settings to the 'xorg.conf' ?
<joshua_roberts> no I installed nvidia drivers yes
<joshua_roberts> yes
<sipior> vulf^24^m: have a look here: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=223558 . i think your problem is the flat-volume feature of pulseaudio.
<funkyweasel> Ah, nm.  Will try a reboot, and do the network upgrade :/
<pakair> how do I install System|Services in 10.04?
<Dr_Willis> joshua_roberts:  what video card? this has worked the same for me for my 5500, 6800, and 8800. and even my laptops  whateverithas..
<gentooxer> mataks: with a 32 Bit CPU you can only use 4GB RAM
<vulf^24^m> thanks sipior :)
<ubydoobydo> is ther a gui server edition of 10?
<joshua_roberts> quadro fx 470 and geforce 9500GT
<ubydoobydo> gen so these 32bit machines with 32gb of ram are a fluke?
<Dr_Willis> joshua_roberts:  what app is having the issue? i just enabled twinvieqw on this new install and saved to the xorg.conf THEN hit 'apply' to get it going right now.. and the apps seem to be workign right
<Dr_Willis> ubydoobydo:  the pxe kernel can have more then 4gb of ram i recall
<Dr_Willis> or was that pex ?
<sipior> Dr_Willis: PAE
<Dr_Willis> but you are better off using a 64bit kernel with  that much ram
<joshua_roberts> Dr_Willis  the OS is having issues.  If I maximize an app, any app, it covers both monitors
<Dr_Willis> sipior:  I like pie :)
<Dr_Willis> joshua_roberts:  its not doing it here. Sounds liek twinview is not gettting enabled.
<freakynl> mataks: what's better, a ferrari or a jeep? You honestly can't tell w/o context can you? On the highway the ferrari will go much faster, in the desert it will be a big problem however...
<sipior> Dr_Willis: doesn't everyone?
<ububuntu> when do you drive a ferrari in the desert?
<Dr_Willis> joshua_roberts:  heres my xorg.conf - 2 monitors.   http://pastebin.com/zAHsRP0p
<mataks> in ubuntu how will i know my system summary or an overview for my computer.. i can't find it
<Dr_Willis> !info hardinfo
<ubottu> hardinfo (source: hardinfo): Displays system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-1.1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 240 kB, installed size 684 kB
<SlidingHorn> ububuntu: that was his point
<Dr_Willis> mataks:  one way install/run hardinfo :)
<SlidingHorn> mataks: apt-get install sysinfo
<ububuntu> oh lawl
<h00k> !ot | ububuntu
<ubottu> ububuntu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mataks> ok thnx
<ububuntu> ,,,
<Dr_Willis> joshua_roberts:  good luck.
<joshua_roberts> thanks
<amaurea> After a small regular package update, the network manager is no longer displayed on my top panel, even though it seems to be running. How do I get it back?
<Mrcheesenips> Is there a Ubuntu server help channel?
<h00k> Mrcheesenips: #ubuntu-server
<Mrcheesenips> thanks
<anodesni> amaurea, try "killall gnome-panel" in a terminal
<amaurea> anodesni: the panels went away, and then came back, looking identical
<Beyecixramd> amaurea: try "nm-applet"
<anodesni> amaurea, and the network manager is still gone?
<amaurea> anodesni: yes
<anodesni> amaurea, then press Alt+F2 and typ in "nm-applet"
<Beyecixramd> -.-'
<obcecado> hi
<ubydoobydo> lol 64-bit ubu 10  is not recommended for daily usage??? why no!?!?!
<ubydoobydo> not..
<obcecado> how can i override monitor numbering on X ? i have latest fglrx drivers installed
<amaurea> anodesni, Beyecixramd: It says that it couldn't acquire the session service as it already is taken. It also says that it couldn't initialize the dbus manager
<Beyecixramd> amaurea: try to reboot
<obcecado> i have dual view output, but i want to swap the monitor numbering
<amaurea> Beyecixramd: I have tried that. No change
<Beyecixramd> ubydoobydo: FUD... it's completely safe
<amaurea> Beyecixramd: nm-applet is running according to ps
<Beyecixramd> amaurea: killall nm-applet
<taisa> Is it possible to optimize the filesystem during the boot fsck with "fsck -D"? "/fsckoptions" file ?
<Beyecixramd> then run it again
<Beyecixramd> taisa: define "optimize"
<ubydoobydo> bey then why does ubuntu.com tell me its not?
<Beyecixramd> taisa: if you want to defragment... you don't need it
<Beyecixramd> ubydoobydo: FUD...
<anodesni> amaurea, try  sudo /etc/init.d/dbus start,
<taisa> like "fsck -D"
<anodesni> amaurea, and try to run "ck-launch-session"
<anodesni> amaurea, then run nm-applet again
<amaurea> Beyecixramd: I killed nm-applet and then started it manually. It seems to be running, but it does not appear on the panel. It outputs ** (nm-applet:3075): DEBUG: foo_client_state_changed_cb
<amaurea> anodesni: Ok, will try
<ubydoobydo> what is fud man?
<anodesni> ubydoobydo, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<amaurea> anodesni: dbus is already running, so I guess I should stop it first
<anodesni> amaurea, no
<ubydoobydo> ahahaha
<anodesni> amaurea, actually, I have that message too, for me it works. There should be something else wrong
<amaurea> anodesni: but basically, nm-applet seems to be working perfectly, except that it doesn't appear in the panel
<anodesni> amaurea, did you remove the notification area?
<amaurea> anodesni: I haven't done that on purpose, at least. but perhaps that also disappeared after the package updates
<anodesni> amaurea, try if you can add it again
<Drognan> Whats a good way to change the nice level of a service at bootup automatically?
<amaurea> anodesni: that did it. Thanks!
<anodesni> amaurea, of course I should have asked first
<taisa> Beyecixramd: "e2fsck -D" -> Optimize directories in  filesystem by reindexing or sorting and compressing
<anodesni> Does anybody here managed to get vsynced video with the ati catalyst/fglrx driver with a R700 card?
<Beyecixramd> taisa: that's not defragmenting
<anodesni> without compiling mplayer-vaapi
<sipior> Drognan: you can specify the nice value as part of the service's init file. see "man 5 init" for details.
<Drognan> thx
<Ascavasaion>  Did an update on 10.04 and now the Gnome network manager applet is gone.  Sigh  Any ideas how to get it back?  I need it to swap between different network setting at home and at work.
<anodesni> Ascavasaion, try adding the notification area
<taisa> Beyecixramd: I know, i didnt want to defrag. I copied many GBs to my harddisk and now My Ubuntu seams rather slow.
<Ascavasaion> anodesni: How?
<Beyecixramd> taisa: do that, then :)
<anodesni> Ascavasaion, right click on an empty space on the gnome panel, choose add to panel, then select the notification area and drag it to the panel
<Ascavasaion> anodesni: It is there
<joshua_roberts> Dr_Willis: from asking in #nvidia it seems that Xinerama does not currently support two Xscreens running twinview.  The driver has no way of telling the window manager where the screens are.  At least that is the theory
<Ascavasaion> anodesni: I right clicked and chose about, and it says it is the Notification Area
<funkyweasel> Lo, back again one last time with alternate-cd install issues.
<anodesni> Ascavasaion, try "killall gnome-panel", or alt+f2 and then "nm-applet"
<Worms> !wanda
<taisa> Beyecixramd: But how can I do that? "/home" is encoded and needs to be unounted when using e2fsck.
<funkyweasel> The official help page says that after burning the alternative-cd iso and putting it in the drive you should be able to run 'gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade'.  This file does not exist.  Can someone please help?
<Sam_Fisher> I created a second USER account for my gf and gave her admin but so much stuff fails to load it just doesn't work.
<ikonia> funkyweasel: make sure it's mounted
<Worms> How do you add wanda the fish? Ok I forgot the command/package name
<Ascavasaion> anodesni: I did the killall gnome panel from a terminal and the panel reappeared on its own and the network monitor is there :)  thanks a stack.
<Gastineau> My mouse keeps freezing on startup of lucid, only way to stop it is to alt f2 and start a program like firefox... it then comes back and never freezes again, just started doing this.... any ideas?
<ikonia> Sam_Fisher: explain on that please ?
<somethinginteres> hi all, I am a major newbie to everything Ubuntu so please bare with me. To start of with the basics when watching a .vob in totem or even vlc the edges of walls look jagged - playing the file on Windows does not have this problem.. any ideas at all? Thanks
<ikonia> somethinginteres: look in  http://help.ubuntu.com and look at the video codecs and dvd playing info, make sure you have the right stuff installed and configured
<funkyweasel> ikonia: I can see it on the desktop, when I explore it I see no "/cdrom/cdromupgrade" file/path.  Is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades#Upgrading%20Using%20the%20Alternate%20CD/DVD out of date?
<anodesni> Ascavasaion, that's a bug, I have it too. Sometimes it just disappears. You can add a launcher on the panel that runs "killall gnome-panel"
<andruk> whats the command to force emacs to use a major mode?
<anodesni> Ascavasaion, then when it happens again, just click the launcher
<Sam_Fisher> wifi struggles to load and asks for already given wpa key and then hangs on hitting ENTER
<Ascavasaion> anodesni: Brilliant, thank you.
<Sam_Fisher> in general it hangs a lot
<ikonia> funkyweasel: open a terminal and do "ls -la /cdrom/
<somethinginteres> will do ikonia. Just FYI this is a vob on my hard disk not on a DVD - playing the DVD it looks fine
<ikonia> funkyweasel: sorry "ls -la /cdrom"
<ikonia> Sam_Fisher: just on her user
<Sam_Fisher> ikonia,  wifi struggles to load and asks for already given wpa key and then hangs on hitting ENTER
<ikonia> somethinginteres: understood
<Worms> !fortune
<Sam_Fisher> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> Sam_Fisher: try creating a 3rd user and compare
<funkyweasel> ikonia: I'm concerned that no-one I have asked has managed a successful upgrade from karmic to lucid using the alternative-cd
<ikonia> Sam_Fisher: how are you creating the user for her ?
<ikonia> funkyweasel: I've done it
<Gastineau>  My mouse keeps freezing on startup of lucid, only way to stop it is to alt f2 and start a program like firefox... it then comes back and never freezes again, just started doing this.... any ideas?
<Sam_Fisher> ikonia, USERS and GROUPS
<ikonia> Sam_Fisher: cool, sounds right
<cheery> I followed some old instructions about installing nvidia drivers, I ended up with a broken system.
<Sam_Fisher> Gastineau, do you have Gnome DO installed?
<funkyweasel> ikonia: Is see a file list, but no 'cdromupgrade'.  I've confirmed that it is 10.04 i386 alternative cd.
<rascal999> i have virtual users connecting to ftp server (mysql), and i have all ftp user dir's under /srv/www
<ikonia> cheery: why did you not use the current nvidia drivers from the software driver tool
<ikonia> funkyweasel: can you pastebin it please ?
<Worms> !fortune-mod
<cheery> ikonia: I want to install drivers that support opencl
<ikonia> rascal999: mysql is not an ftp server
<klaxian> any ideas why my SSH key is not loaded into the gnome agent when i log in or saved between sessions?  ssh-add works as expected though
<rascal999> i made a new group called ftpusers which own all of /srv/www, and i've assigned uid of everything in /srv/www to nobody, is this correct?
<ikonia> cheery: the current ubuntu packaged ones should
<funkyweasel> pastebin
<funkyweasel> ~pastebin
<ikonia> !pastebin | funkyweasel
<ubottu> funkyweasel: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Sam_Fisher> ikonia, she didn't have Admin at first so I figured she needed it to set up certain programs and it seemed to help but now it just freezes on something
<rascal999> ikonia: ftp auth done via mysql db
<cheery> ikonia: oh. then I just wasted my time. but then I should get this system fixed and back up. I removed noveau drivers.
<duffydack> If my boot time takes too long, like when running a fsck on boot for example, my wifi doesnt connect, doesnt even enable, I have to /etc/init.d/networking restart.  I have static ip setup in interfaces file, its the same with NM.  Anyone know what it is I can fix?
<ev217twq7> ok, i have been solve problem with /quit
<ikonia> Sam_Fisher: try creating a 3rd user to compare
<funkyweasel> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/452972/
<ikonia> funkyweasel: that's not the alternative cd
<ikonia> funkyweasel: that looks like the desktop
<funkyweasel> ikonia: What is it?
<klaxian> my ssh key isn't being automatically loaded into the gnome agent.  ssh-add works normally.  can anyone help?
<funkyweasel> ikonia: Aggravating.
<ikonia> funkyweasel: it looks like the desktop cd
<cheery> how do I use this CD to install packages into already installed system?
<ikonia> funkyweasel: not %100 certain, but that's what it looks like
<funkyweasel> ikonia: Makes sense.
<somethinginteres> ikonia I can confirm based on the documentation I have all the right packages for DVD playback and the section on playing media checks out with me as well
<ikonia> somethinginteres: how odd/frustrating
<ikonia> cheery: system->administration->softrware sources - tick the box that sasys "cdrom"
<roberto_> ola
<roberto_> ola
<cheery> ikonia: you misunderstood the problem.
<ikonia> rascal999: you said that
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> oh my word, apologies Rothos Rothos
<ikonia> Rothos: you said that
<FloodBot3> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sam_Fisher> ikonia, desktop user or admin?
<ikonia> Sam_Fisher: doesn't really matter, but try to remain consistant with your test
<cheery> ikonia: I got my system into so bad condition it refuses to restart without liveCD
<ikonia> cheery: then you need to work through the boot issues to work out what's gone wrong
<cheery> ikonia: the trouble is in display drivers.
<ikonia> cheery: ok - so you need to back them out
<foobarbecue> Ok, I just slipped with the mouse in Nautilus, and I think I moved some folder into some other folder by accident, but I don't know which it was from or two. Is there some record of what I did?
<foobarbecue> *too, not two
<foobarbecue> arg! to!
<cheery> ikonia: how? It's not perceptible how to run ubuntu without starting X11
<somethinginteres> ikonia: yeah it is very strange it seems to be a gstreamer issue b/c of the same issue between players it's hard to explain the visual artefacts showing up and even stranger when I take a screenshot in totem it does not show any oddities
<ikonia> foobarbecue: user nautlius to search by modified date
<Sam_Fisher> ikonia, do i need to restart X or anything?
<ikonia> cheery: work backwards through the instructions, although I think you'll become stuck at where the binary installer puts the file
<ikonia> Sam_Fisher: nope
<cheery> ikonia: I should first get into my system.
<hilem> how do i add a startup daemon
<Sam_Fisher> ikonia, what is the quickest way to log into the new account?
<ikonia> somethinginteres: sounds like a thought through analysis
<cheery> (without live CD that is.)
<ikonia> cheery: works either way
<ikonia> Sam_Fisher: user your gui like before
<hilem> i want a service to run non-interactively on startup
<Slart> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ikonia> hilem: which service ?
<hilem> memcached
<ikonia> never used it
<Slart> hilem: look through what ubottu said above
<Gastineau> Sam_fisher: yes I have gnome installed
<foobarbecue> ikonia: duh, thanks!
<hilem> does it make a difference if update-rc.d is not on the system?
<idul> need help setting up minicom to talk to a usb serial device that im trying to install gnu/linux on. the device is on ttyusb0 and i have told minicom to use that, but miicom status shows the connection as offline
<ikonia> hilem: update-rc.d must be on the system,
<ikonia> hilem: it's on all ubuntu systems
<rascal999> ikonia: I have virtual users auth'ing via mysql
<cheery> Slart: from the 9.10 ubuntu haven't shown me the grub loading -stage since.
<hilem> oh
<ikonia> rascal999: yup, I read that
<Slart> cheery: huh?
<hilem> i assumed it would be with the other rc files
<cheery> Slart: OH.
<hilem> is rc.local run by a specific user or all users?
<cheery> it's SHIFT now.
<ikonia> hilem: all
<rascal999> ikonia: so having /srv/www owned by group ftpusers and owned by user nobody is an acceptable setup?
<hilem> ikonia: ok good thanks!
<cheery> okay, I'll try ti
<ikonia> rascal999: depends how your user (unix - not mysql) setup is, is the ftpservice run by the user "nobody" ?
<ubydoobydo> i'm seeding to 3 of 5 people ubu version 10 xD
<funkyweasel> Argh.  More problems with alternative-cd upgrade!
<funkyweasel> ~pastebin
<ikonia> ubydoobydo: thats great, but try to keep in mind this is a support channel only
<ubydoobydo> no way?
<ikonia> !pastebin | funkyweasel
<ubottu> funkyweasel: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ubydoobydo> i'm about to install alt-10 too
<New2Ubuntu> hi all
<ubydoobydo> ubuntu 10 right funk?
<ubydoobydo> hi !
<ubydoobydo> xD
<funkyweasel> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/452977/
<New2Ubuntu> need help to control my bandwidth usage
<ikonia> funkyweasel: just looking
<ubydoobydo> and my question was how can i open up more conections for the other people?
<rascal999> ikonia: no
<Murdoch5> I'm trying to use lucid with PXE, I have it booting till it kernel panics, what I'm tryiong to figure out is the root option I've tried /dev/rd/0, /dev/sr0 and /dev/ram0 and they call VFS panix
<rascal999> ikonia: how do i check which user is running it?
<Murdoch5> what do I give the default config for a root device
<funkyweasel> ikonia: I disabled all other software sources other than the cd because I want to do a local upgrade, then pick up what I need afterwards.
<ikonia> rascal999: look in the config file
<rascal999> ikonia: pure-ftpd does not have one
<ikonia> funkyweasel: yup, I see what you're sayinig, however it appears to be struggling to read the source file
<ikonia> rascal999: yes it does
<raven_> "AT" - how to execute ffplay? it does nothing instead of notify-send
<rascal999> ikonia: it has files under /etc/pure-ftpd/conf
<ikonia> rascal999: yes, so that's the config files
<ubydoobydo> so what the nick name for altnernate version 10? lucid something?
<rascal999> ikonia: it has nothing which specifies the user running it
<ikonia> ubydoobydo: alternative has nothing to do with the nickname
<sec-r1z> guys any ideas how to install scapy2 on Ubuntu 10.04 ??? :):)
<ikonia> ubydoobydo: ubuntu 10.04 has desktop and alternative install CD's
<ikonia> rascal999: it does
<rascal999> ikonia: MinUID?
<funkyweasel> ikonia: I mounted the correct ISO this time (*blush*).  But still no joy.  Is what I am trying even possible?  Or is lucid too new to reliably upgrade with alternative-cd?
<ubydoobydo> so it wouldn't be scrappy lucid or something ?
<raven_> "AT" - how to execute ffplay? it does nothing instead of notify-send
<New2Ubuntu> again, how can i control my bandwidth speed
<ikonia> rascal999: not got a config file to confirm
<sec-r1z> ubydoobydo: no
<ikonia> funkyweasel: it should work like a charm , just looking at it now for you
<sec-r1z> i don't think
<wise_crypt> New2Ubuntu: traffic shapping
<funkyweasel> ikonia: Much appreciated.
<JackStoner> pidgin crashes when i log in to yahoo...anyone else having this issue??
<ikonia> rascal999: the configuration is in the mysql database
<wad> JackStoner, people still use Pidgin? That's so last week.
<jpds> wad: Not really.
<taisa> Sorry, but I have a new question. How can I e2fsck an encoded partition? Thx
<funkyweasel> wad: What do you use?
<ikonia> rascal999: or so the documentation suggests, I've not got an install to check on
<wise_crypt> New2Ubuntu: traffic shapping or just for wget its wide range of topic
<JackStoner> wad what do u use?
<sec-r1z> scapy2 on 10.04 ?????????????? any ideas ?
<SlidingHorn> wad: a lot of people do...empathy doesn't cut it for a lot of people.
<jpds> wise_crypt: Traffic shapping?
<SlidingHorn> sorry to go OT...
<JackStoner> empathy still has a long way to go
<ikonia> funkyweasel: do a "sudo apt-get update" first
<wad> Empathy 2.30.1
<ubydoobydo> xD
<JackStoner> wad does it support file sending to msn and yahoo???
<funkyweasel> ikonia: Oh dear.  Again with the red face on my part.
<ubydoobydo> i'm just getting around to burning one
<ikonia> funkyweasel: no need for that, everyone makes mistakes
<raven_> "AT" - how to execute ffplay? it does nothing instead of notify-send
<somethinginteres> ikonia: I seem to have fixed the issue by setting Visual Effects to "None" I would've thought my PC could run Compiz and video I guess not
<detrix42> I am having troubles with configuring my xorg.conf for nVidia.  nVidia's drivers are installed, I have edited my xorg.conf to include higher resolutions, but still no higher that 640x480.  What am I doing wrong???
<raven_> "AT"-Tool - how to execute ffplay? it does nothing instead of notify-send
<New2Ubuntu> wise_crypt: I have a windows network with Internet cafe my pc has ubuntu and if I download updates or anything it leaves nothing over for the windows computers
<KiiK> open a program in the SHELL. I always see some broken text, 闡闡闡闡闡闡闡闡闡.........
<JackStoner> can anyone help me with the pidgin crashes when i log in to yahoo??
<funkyweasel> ikonia: Ah, hang on - I do allow it to use network mirrors, then force it to proceed using local resources.  Then, unless I miss my guess and it works this time, it will fail.
<Ascavasaion> If my Gnome panel gets too cluttered... is there a way to make more space, besides the obvious of removing applets?
<Cheery> huh
<Cheery> at least now it's working well again
<SlidingHorn> JackStoner: check out this comparison: http://www.workswithu.com/2009/09/15/pidgin-vs-empathy-feature-comparison/
<JackStoner> Ascavasaion, i think there's a drawer applet where u can put some icons/shortcuts into
<wad> JackStoner, I've never tried sending files to people on msn or yahoo, so I don't know. So far it seems pretty good for me, though.
<wad> JackStoner, it came with Ubuntu 10.04, so I just used it out of the box.
<JackStoner> wad that feature doesnt work on empathy
<detrix42> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wad> JackStoner, ah, okay. Good thing I never need to do that, then. :)
<Ascavasaion> JackStoner: Aaaaah, yes... I remmeber seeing that applet on earlier versions of Ubuntu... thank you.
<JackStoner> yw
<raven_> "AT" - how to execute ffplay? it does nothing instead of notify-send
<JackStoner> SlidingHorn, i still think i need to use pidgin, i need google talk for one
<ikonia> somethinginteres: cool
<SlidingHorn> JackStoner: wad: also, pidgin is highly expandable with plugins etc.  Empathy does not have a lot of them that some people find essential.
<wad> SlidingHorn, makes sense. I'm not an IM power user. *shrug*
<nixbox> i am trying to install ubuntu on a desktop machine, for some reason when i get to the partition step, it does not show me any entries there, i tried deleting the existing (gentoo) partitions, and rebooting into the installation disc, still the same
<Ascavasaion> I personally prefer the feel of Pidjin over Empathy.
<JackStoner> ya, thats why i use pidgin
<funkyweasel> ikonia: Looks like what I am specifically trying to do is a known, unassigned bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/587411
<pakair> 10.04 how do I install System | Admin | Services?
<funkyweasel> ikonia: So looks like what I am trying to do is *not* possible :(
<ikonia> funkyweasel: that's odd/disapointing
<ikonia> I'm sure it is
<ikonia> funkyweasel: he's using update manager
<ikonia> funkyweasel: have you got any 3rd party packages in from outside the ubuntu repos ?
<funkyweasel> ikonia: Isn't that what I am also using with cdrom/cdromupgrade though?
<funkyweasel> ikonia: I do, but I have removed all other repos including the ubuntu repos except for the alternative-cd iso.
<ikonia> funkyweasel: that maybe the problem, if those packages conflict with the upgrade packages (failed dependencies etc)
<ikonia> funkyweasel: it may not though
<akshay> how to enable ati graphics card
<erUSUL> !ati > akshay
<ubottu> akshay, please see my private message
<New2Ubuntu> ubuntu is greedy on windows network leaves not bandwidth for windows users, good for me bad for windows users
<JackStoner> can anyone help me wit pidgin crashing???
<ikonia> New2Ubuntu: you're mistaken, it's only as heavey as the functions you tell is to do
<funkyweasel> ikonia: I could try enabling all the repos again.  I've spent so long on this that it's nearly time to close the office, so if it does end up using the network (and COMPLETELY invalidating the point of the exercise) then fair enough.
<jpds> JackStoner: Try running it in debug mode (pidgin -d in a terminal) and see where it's crashing?
<funkyweasel> ikonia: But having non-standard software is enough to break a non-networked upgrade?  That's extremely poor.
<SlidingHorn> JackStoner: what are you doing when it crashes?  what (if any) error messages are given? --hint: start it from a terminal to get error msgs: pidgin -d
<ikonia> funkyweasel: not really - ubuntu developers can't be responsible for compatability with external software
<funkyweasel> ikonia: Absolutely.  But there's no way of ignoring those dependancies for an upgrade run?
<ikonia> funkyweasel: if I develop a bit of software that can only user glibc 2.5 only, and ubuntu wants to upgrade it to 2.6 - it can't, so that's not the ubuntu developers fault, that's yours for putting software on
<ikonia> funkyweasel: I'm sure there are command options to ignore dependencies
<akshay> erusul> can u help me
<JackStoner> SlidingHorn, jpds it crashes only when i try to login my yahoo account
<erUSUL> akshay: System>Administration>hardware drivers
<roberto_mu> what would I need to type at the bootloader to force it to boot to a specific kernel and disk?
<SlidingHorn> funkyweasel: apt-get -f install
<funkyweasel> ikonia: Fair enough.  tbh though it's become a failed exercise for me because I've spent too long on it.
<jpds> JackStoner: And the terminal says?
<roberto_mu> /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-21-generic at hd1,1
<New2Ubuntu> ikonia: i have 10 user network 9 windows 1 ubuntu if that one ubuntu start to download updates etc it leaves nothing for 9 windows uses can not even open google
<akshay> erusu> yes
<akshay> erusul> no drivers
<zacharysmith> hi just installed ubuntu. however it's not searching for any wifi???
<guntbert> New2Ubuntu: is the ubuntu machine the router for the others?
<zacharysmith> is it my laptop wifi card not compatible with u?
<ikonia> New2Ubuntu: how is that ubuntu's fault ? you're telling it to download updates using as much bandwidth as possible, you're meant to control your network at the network layer
<erUSUL> akshay: what ati card do you have? what chip revision ? « lspci | grep -i vga »
<New2Ubuntu> guntbert: nope have adsl router lynksys
<funkyweasel> ikonia: In fairness I've watched New2 try to ask for a while how to throttle his own bandwidth.
<ikonia> funkyweasel: yes, but blaming ubuntu for that is wrong
<akshay> erusul>01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon X2300
<zacharysmith> i appreciate any help
<ikonia> !qos | New2Ubuntu
<New2Ubuntu> ikonia: no not ubuntu fault Microsoft fault ubuntu fast ubuntu user happy 9 windows users want to kill ubuntu user need to control bandwidth on ubuntu not to be killed
<erUSUL> akshay: then you will have to use the free radeon/radeonhd drivers ( you probably are already doing so )
<kop> it's raining here and it's ubuntu's fault . prove otherwise !
<funkyweasel> ikonia: Blame isn't so important - I am looking for a solution.  If there is not one to my current circumstances I must either find a new solution or change circumstances.
<akshay> erusul> i dont know....im not able to figure it out
<ikonia> funkyweasel: I wasn't talking about you passing blame
<akshay> erusul> tell me what to do
<duffydack> "trickle" is a throttling tool isnt it
<erUSUL> akshay: what problems are you having with the current drivers? no 3D ? low resolution ?
<New2Ubuntu> ikonia: what does !qos mean
<wifig> really?
<akshay> erusul> low resolution
<Cheery> okay. If I try the recommended drivers, my system starts up but there's no display signal
<augdawg> is there like a task manager type thing for ubuntu?
<augdawg> does anyone know?
<Daekdroom> augdawg, gnome-system-monitor
<erUSUL> akshay: you can not change iot  in System>Preferences>Display ?
<iceroot> augdawg: top
<ikonia> !quos
<bricky> hey is there anything like 'windows media center' for linux
<ikonia> !qos
<augdawg> okay thanks!
<wifig> does lucid support wifi g?
<raven_> "AT" - how to execute ffplay? it does nothing instead of notify-send
<augdawg> wai, thats jsut the standard system monitor, right?
<ikonia> New2Ubuntu: there is a technique called "qos" I was looking for infomation for you, it's traffic shaping
<iceroot> bricky: vlc, totem, amarok, mplayer
<erUSUL> wifig: yes
<Daekdroom> augdawg, yes
<wifig> woo!
<augdawg> thanks!
<funkyweasel> ikonia: Okay, let's move past the blame bit then.  Solutions are what matters, yes?  I'm going to try switching back on the network repos, and try an upgrade from the alternative-cd ISO again.  *Hopefully* the upgrade will hit local resources first, then network.  :)  If not it's not too important at this point as the office closes in 30 mins and if it does ignore local preferences then it's all good.
<Cheery> does noveau drivers still conflict with nvidia drivers?
<denni1> just booted 2008 lts live CD I could find all my partitions under 'disk' in the terminal but where was disk itself located?
<bricky> iceroot: thanks ,which one you prefer?
<joaojeronimo> Is there a tool to manage certificates for Google Chrome ?
<iceroot> bricky: vlc
<kuttan> <bricky>  so ur wifi worked ?
<bricky> iceroot: I meant like, windows metia center thingy
<ikonia> Cheery: yes,
<bricky> kuttan: almost :)
<augdawg> just did it and it worked. thanks again!
<bricky> kuttan: my modprobe is not working how it should
<erUSUL> bricky: xbmc ; mythtv  ?
<llutz> bricky: xbmc, mythtv
<iceroot> bricky: because i dont like media center i use vlc :)
<Cheery> ikonia: so I should uninstall noveau drivers from the system when installing the nvidia drivers?
<New2Ubuntu> ikonia: have you heard about wondershaper or trickle?
<edwinpino> home+
<bricky> erUSUL, llutz: thanks
<bricky> iceroot: me either :P
<Cheery> funnily, on the last system I installed (175 version) -drivers and they worked well, but those do not support the newest features I want.
<edwinpino> qiue nhabla colombiano
<iceroot> bricky: ah ok, media center not media player
<kuttan> <bricky> Good to hear that & whats wrong with modprobe , cld u pls elaborate
<erUSUL> !es | edwinpino
<ubottu> edwinpino: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<iceroot> bricky: myth, vdr, xmbc (i like mythtv most)
<ikonia> New2Ubuntu: tickle yes
<iceroot> bricky: there is also mythbuntu
<theocrite_> ##ubuntu-lyon
<bricky> kuttan: well, I could yes, its not letting me remove or install things, says ..
<JackStoner> jpds, the output from the terminal is http://pastebin.com/vEzXKaAv
<denni1> I mean I see my root partition on the File browser as / in the left column on the LiveCD but how do I get there in the terminal?
<funkyweasel> ikonia: Yes, this is looking more promising - after expressing local mirror preference it's automatically disabled the external repos and moved past the previous point of failure.  Cheers for the help and insight.
<erUSUL> denni1: cd /
<ikonia> funkyweasel: no problem,
<New2Ubuntu> ikonia: check out : http://www.ubuntugeek.com/use-bandwidth-shapers-wondershaper-or-trickle-to-limit-internet-connection-speed.html
<funkyweasel> Signing off for upgrade.  o/
<sebsebseb> Hi
<JackStoner> jpds, the output from the terminal is http://pastebin.com/vEzXKaAv
<JackStoner> SlidingHorn, http://pastebin.com/vEzXKaAv
<denni1> cd / is not true, that brings me the root of the 2008LiveCD, not the / I see in the filebrowser.
<dominicdinada> how to mount an external drive remotly normally I am logged in on the other machine but I had to restart it and what not so it is not automounted on reboot
<Barti> caca
<ikonia> ?
<raven_> "AT" - how to execute ffplay? it does nothing instead of notify-send
<piero> how do i mount iso image
<piero> from a cdrom
<denni1> isotone mounts images for you
<Pascat> hello mass of people!
<piero> how do i mount iso image from a cd
<dominicdinada> mount /media/(devicename)
<dominicdinada> !iso | piero
<ubottu> piero: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Pascat> I'm trying out Empathy, and the only feature that appears to be missing that I would really like is for a way to merge the same people (same people on different accounts) together...Is there a way to do that?
<sebsebseb> Pascat: not sure, but as far as I know Pidgin can do it
<Pascat> eh.
<Pascat> So I guess Empathy is going away and Pidgin is coming in then.
<sebsebseb> Pascat: why eh. ?
<sebsebseb> Pascat: uhmm no
<sebsebseb> Pidgin was the default before 9.10
<sebsebseb> then Empathy became the default
<shibby> hi @
<Pascat> What I'm saying.
<Pascat> Switching Empathy for Pidgin.
<dominicdinada> mount: can't find /media/meinna in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<dominicdinada> WTF
<sebsebseb> however loads of us still use Pidgin, since Pidgin is great :)
<duffydack> Pascat,  i miss metacontats too.......
<sebsebseb> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<sebsebseb> !language | dominicdinada
<ubottu> dominicdinada: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<downstream> there is some crosscommunication
<denni1> you can use isotone to easy mount images temporary with a right mouseclick
<dominicdinada> sebsebseb: not a swear word :(
<sebsebseb> dominicdinada: yes it is here
<downstream> pidgin can link to farsight2 at least
<dominicdinada> what the filesystem
<dominicdinada> ;)
<Ahmuck> after installing 10.04, and then upating, and safe-upgrading, via aptitude, i get an error about openoffice.org.  the more troubling part is upon reboot, it hangs
<sebsebseb> !rules | dominicdinada
<ubottu> dominicdinada: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<shibby> #ubuntu-de
<sebsebseb> uh thats odd
<shibby> join #ubuntu-de
<shibby> hmm
<sebsebseb>  !rules does that weird
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebsebseb> !guidelines | dominicdinada
<shibby> how it works?
<ubottu> dominicdinada: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<shibby> !join #ubuntu-de
<denni1> slash join
<dominicdinada> sebsebseb: ok enough with the spam please... A simple quick answer will suffice
<ZykoticK9> shibby, "/join #ubuntu-de"
<sebsebseb> dominicdinada: #ubuntu is a no swearing channel, warnings, and then if you continue to do it, you may end up getting kicked or banned by ops
<Pascat> sebsebseb: That command you used...it was a Language warning from the bot? O.o
<JackStoner> 1nValid
<sebsebseb> Pascat: yes, and theres one for guidelines and so on,   I thought !rules would do the guidlines one, but nope
<erUSUL> !info devicekit-disks
<ubottu> Package devicekit-disks does not exist in lucid
<sebsebseb> !bot | Pascat
<ubottu> Pascat: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<sipior> sebsa
<sipior> sebsebseb: try using a redirect, instead of a pipe, please.
<dominicdinada> ya he was spamming me :( anyhow blah cant remount my external drives grrrr
<sebsebseb> sipior: why?
<dominicdinada> mount: can't find /media/meinna in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<sipior> sebsebseb: so the rest of us don't need to read the same damned thing over and over whilst you play with the bot.
<sebsebseb> sipior: I wasn't playing with the bot :)
<dominicdinada> !language | sipior
<ubottu> sipior: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dominicdinada> !guidelines | sipior
<ubottu> sipior: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<sipior> dominicdinada: i'm almost afraid to ask.
<denni1> how do i start Text Editor with sudo privilages? (so it can save files I open from root)
<sebsebseb> sipior: heh heh in a way @ dominicdinada and you, I guess :d
<bastid_raZor> denni1: gksudo gedit
<Cuervo> I custom compiled my kernel to be 2.6.34.5, but my linux headers in /usr/include/linux are out of date, how can I update linux-libc-dev to my custom kernel version?
<llutz> denni1: sudo nano file.txt
<JonMelamut> ping
<ikonia> yes ?
<sipior> sebsebseb: dominicdinada: shush now, the grown-ups are talking.
<detrix> I am still having problems with my nVidia config.  I have removed the nouveau driver, and installed proprietary drivers.  now all I get is 640x480.  I thought I knew how to change this.  I have done it on 9.10 Jaunty.  Need Help.......
<dominicdinada> About the external drive ? no normally it automounts cause the desktop is logged in  but.... i had to shut her down and now i don't have access to the machine ATM. Wait is ATM a swear also ?
<foxlover> I've a damaged CD disk and I want to know where in the CD surface the ddrescue doesn't read... I've the ddrescue log here with me. There is any software that show this info? Knowing this I can try to clean these surface points to try a full read of data. :)
<Daekdroom> dominicdinada, acronyms and similars aren't good because not everyone know them.
<darthvies> I can't record videos on youtube because it does not reginise my mic
<sebsebseb> sipior: I am not a little kid, so lets get back on topic :), except right there is hardly anyone to help with Ubuntu that is typing stuff in here at the moment.
<raven_> "AT" - how to execute ffplay? it does nothing instead of notify-send
<dominicdinada> foxlover that sounds like a CD specific question, Not ubuntu. If is an ubuntu disk that is damaged burn another
<wildbat> foxlover, scratches?
<denni1> llutz: thanks, but then I would need to know how to get to the root shown in filebrowser. But terminal 'cd /' brings me to root of livecd2008
 * Pascat trolls on sebsebseb! :) "Thanks for the help though. However, I would like to ask another question... Do you think Metacontact will ever be a part of Empathy?"
<VCoolio> detrix: did you try with "gksudo nvidia-settings" ?
<Alan502> Hi, would someone help me connecting to a network with a different interface than eth0? perhaps from the command line...
<llutz> denni1: "mount" tells you where it is mounted
<bastid_raZor> dominicdinada: read up on how to mount devices :: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<sebsebseb> Pascat: trolls on sebsebseb ?   Have you used Pidgin by the way?
<dominicdinada> foxlover: The data surfice of the CD is the top part where the labeling is to answer your question!
<llutz> denni1: then you use"sudo nano /mountpoint/path/file.txt"
<foxlover> wildbat: Yeap, there's some scratches :|
<dominicdinada> bastid_raZor: I did and resulted with this
<Pascat> I have used Pidgin, but I have found its videoconferencing to be lacking in the past... whereas Empathy does it from the start.
<dominicdinada> mount: can't find /media/meinna in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<detrix> VCoolio, I did the nvidia-xconfig   that generated a new xorg.conf.   I will try the nvidia-settings...
<llutz> dominicdinada: so check and fix your /etc/fstab
<sebsebseb> Pascat: I guess most expereinced Ubuntu users, that are going to be using that type of program, are still using Pidgin :)  a lot of us don't like Empathy much
<Rosebud_> hey guys, im trying to install mySql Server and i cant do it ... any help?
<Krazyderek> anyone good with secure samba fileservers?
<sebsebseb> Pascat: well you can use both programs :D
<wildbat> foxlover, use some cooking oil and rub the surface, that may  help ~
<ne7work> how to install flash on xubuntu x64 like !flash or?
<Pascat> True true.
<Pascat> or I could find if I can get Skype working... >.>
<bastid_raZor> dominicdinada: how does ubuntu see your drive? /dev/something .. /media/meinna is the mountpoint .. the 2nd half of the equation
<steffan> !flash | ne7work
<ne7work> heloo all
<ubottu> ne7work: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<darthvies> Is there an app that I can record my videos with sound on then ipload them to youtube?
<Wavesonics> i have a win 7 recovery ISO that i need to burn to a USB stick, how can i do that inside Ubuntu?
<ne7work> hello all
<ne7work> steffan, like on ubuntu
<foxlover> I ran ddrescue for 2 days in 2 drives... Remains 20 errors and 48 KiB of unreadable data ;~
<ne7work> okay :)
<Rosebud_> hey guys, im trying to install mySql Server and i cant do it ... any help?
<akkan84> can anyone help a noob with self built kernel on an ssd?
<sebsebseb> Wavesonics: ok good, got an actsaul ISO, not just a stupid recory partition?
<steffan> ne7work: see that link
<MikeChelen> Wavesonics, brasero will burn iso
<Pascat> talking of which... is skype in your apt directory or I have to get it directly from the site? I do believe there's a Linux version >.> unless I recall wrong.
<sebsebseb> !mysql | Rosebud_
<dominicdinada> bastid_raZor: it is an NTFS.... I took the cheater way and just logged in and let automount take over
<ubottu> Rosebud_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<kuttan> ok empathy sucks BIG BIG time..
<MikeChelen> Wavesonics, oops brasero is for cds
<akkan84> i use pidgin
<bastid_raZor> !ntfs | dominicdinada read this then:
<ubottu> dominicdinada read this then:: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ne7work> steffan, i know this link like on ubuntu..
<Wavesonics> sebsebseb, ya, i blew away the recover partition, but now my partition table or somethnig is effed
<MikeChelen> kuttan, whats wrong with it?
<steffan> ne7work: follow that link
<Krazyderek> anyone good with secure samba fileservers?
<sebsebseb> Wavesonics: right, but you said you have an ISO for Windows 7 (Vista version 2) ?
<dominicdinada> bastid_raZor: Sigh I didnt ask how to set my fstab to auto mount the darn drive i asked how to mount it this second
<ne7work> steffan, on ubuntu is the same method
<foxlover> wildbat: Yeah, I'll try one of these alternatives: www.wisebread.com/quickly-removing-scratches-from-cds-and-dvds :P It's my last chance to recover the full data. :)
<bjarni> Hi.  I have ubuntu 9.10 64 bit, gnome.   Some webpages take ages to download.   Pages seem to stop downloading in some cases for a good while before continuing.  Pressing reload often helps.  Applies to Chrome and Epiphany and did with Firefox before I threw it out.  I'm on wireless.  Direct connection is better but not good at all.  Can someone point me in the right direction here?
<Cuervo> how do I install linux-libc-dev for kernel 2.6.34? on lucid?
<dominicdinada> <~ will be installing vista SP2 from a thumb on a darn machine that went down :/
<Wavesonics> sebsebseb, its an ISO, it's a Win7 recovery ISO
<steffan> ne7work: yes
<denni1> llutz: yes, I'm in! </voice of tv hacker>
<kuttan> MikeChelan : as a long time user of unix not just linux .. UI is so not wrth it
<steffan> !xubuntu | ne7work
<ubottu> ne7work: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<sebsebseb> Wavesonics: right so burn it with Brasero or K3B
<sebsebseb> Wavesonics: Brasero can go a bit odd, K3B :)
<Wavesonics> sebsebseb, ok thanks
<bastid_raZor> dominicdinada: if you had would have went to that page it has a section on how to 'manually' mount drives.. please follow the links and just not 'assume'
<ne7work> steffan, okay
<Krazyderek> @bjarni try going to the terminal and type ping google.com and see how your connection is
<sebsebseb> Wavesonics: Brasero comes with Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Wavesonics: K3B is a KDE app, so will want to put on quite a bit of KDE stuff, however no problem as long as you didn't do a really silly partition size for Ubuntu.  Oh and Ubuntu and so on are designed to have many programs installed without issues, unlike Windows.
<sebsebseb> Wavesonics: burn image to DVD,  I guess its DVD sized
<dominicdinada> bastid_raZor: like i said before sudo mount /media/meinna resulted in the error bud
<bjarni> Krazyderek: Seems ok.  No packet loss, below 70ms.
<Wavesonics> sebsebseb, i dont see in barso an option to burn to a USB stick
<bastid_raZor> dominicdinada: then you have not read any of that page.. your mount is missing /dev/somethinghere
<sebsebseb> Wavesonics: oh to a USB stick?
<Krazyderek> 70's is starting to get a little high
<llutz> Wavesonics: you don't "burn" something to an usb-stick, just copy it
<dominicdinada> bastid_raZor: it is showing up as /media/meinna :/
<sebsebseb> Wavesonics: uhmm its Windows, I don't think you can even make a bootable USB stick of it, or not useually
<sebsebseb> llutz: no
<denni1> dominicdinada: why not google for isotone image mounting?
<Wavesonics> sebsebseb, ya, the laptop im recovering doesnt have a optical drive
<sebsebseb> llutz: its a Windows 7 ISO
<Krazyderek> @bjarni is that on wireless?
<bjarni> Krazyderek: yes
<bastid_raZor> dominicdinada: so it is already mounted to /media/meinna ?
<sebsebseb> Wavesonics: I don't think you can boot WIndows 7 from a USB stick,  well you can find out in ##windows
<Krazyderek> yah
<Wavesonics> llutz, i know its not tehcnically burning, was just saying that b.c its an ISO
<Krazyderek> @bjarni try wired to see if it goes down
<dominicdinada> denni1: i am not mounting iso's but thanks for the help
<Xplor3r_> hi all
<dominicdinada> bastid_raZor: apparently it is then but without access :(
<Xplor3r_> anyone from romania?
<sebsebseb> !ro | Xplor3r_
<ubottu> Xplor3r_: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<Xplor3r_> tnx
<Alan502> Hi, would someone help me connecting to a network with a different interface than eth0? perhaps from the command line...
<bastid_raZor> dominicdinada: type mount   .. does it say it is mounted read only or rw ?
<dominicdinada> bastid_raZor: no it is not showing as mounted... And sorry today has started off bad backing up almost 400 gigs :(
<sebsebseb> Wavesonics: maybe you don't even need Windows :D  depends on what you want to do on a computer
<whlspacedude> Alan502: sudo ifup ethX        where x is the interface #
<bastid_raZor> dominicdinada: please read that page on how to mount a drive. it will explain the steps you need to get the proper syntax for the mount command
<Xplor3r_> does anybody knows why the 5.1 sound doesn´t work in 10.4?
<SlidingHorn> !sound|xplor3r_
<ubottu> xplor3r_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<New2Ubuntu> good bye all
<bjarni> Krazyderek: My beloved son left my cable at friends house.  Can't check it right now.  But I'm a bit far from Google.  Domestic ping around 16ms.
<dominicdinada> bastid_raZor:  ok so am i mapping it right back to the /media/meinna ? mount /dev/sdb1 /media/meinna -o force
<joshua_roberts> can anyone help me with cups?  I am trying to install a printer, but cups will not connect to localhost..
<sebsebseb> !cups | joshua_roberts
<ubottu> joshua_roberts: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Krazyderek> @bjarni is it just specific webpages that are slow to load or even one's with a good ping?
<dominicdinada> bastid_raZor: /dev/sdb1 on /media/meinna type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=409                         6)
<GH1234> Hey guys... I have a problem with pulseaudio. When I record with my internal or external mic it just stutters whereas arecord works like a charm. Does anyone have an idea how to debug such issues?
<Az_> is this a silent chat
<joshua_roberts> I know it is done with cups, but the printer management gui is tell me there is a cups error
<timmillwood> Anyone run a lenovo x100e? Is it good?
<sebsebseb> Az_: uhmm?
<SlidingHorn> Az_: nope, it's an Ubuntu support channel for folks having issues with their ubuntu systems :)
<bastid_raZor> dominicdinada: that shows you have /dev/sdb1 mounted in the directory /media/meina .. you should be able to read write to that directory now.
<Beelsebob> Can anyone think why this might happen?
<Beelsebob> http://paste.lisp.org/display/111687
<Az_> ok
<Beelsebob> nm clearly reports that the symbols exist
<dominicdinada> bastid_raZor: correct :D like i said its been a morning from hell.... <boycotting windows vista today
<Beelsebob> but for some reason the linker still can't find them
<bastid_raZor> dominicdinada: best of luck :)
<babalu> i have a file "dummy" containing a line *.scala and i would like to do something like "cat dummy | xargs kate" but that's not working because the star is not expanding; how can i fix that?
<bjarni> Krazderek: Some pages are good.  Pages with alot of images are often bad.  Sometimes (too often) pages seem to choke on css.  Pages are displayed without formatting sometimes and pages with heavy css seem to be troublesome even if there are not many images.  I've tried to disable and remove flash completely with no effect
<bjarni> That was for Krazyderek
<jub369> is there someone on who knows bit about network shareing through ethernet that can help me?
<joshua_roberts> cups will not connect to localhost  "CUPS server error there was an error during the CUPS operation: 'httpconnectionEncrypt failed'."
<megabraker> any tunsisian here?
<megabraker> tunisian
<raven_> "AT" - how to execute ffplay? it does nothing instead of notify-send
<sebsebseb> !tu | megabraker
<liminal> hello
<sebsebseb> megabraker: there might be a channel for your language
<sebsebseb> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<liminal> does anyone here understand how ubuntu uses extended hard disk partitions?
<megabraker> lol
<megabraker> i konw english
<jub369> no you dont
<Pici> !loco | megabraker this may be more relevant then
<ubottu> megabraker this may be more relevant then: Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<jub369> you know slang english
<Krazyderek> @bjarni have isolated the problem to the one machine on your local network to rule out your internet connection / router ?
<sebsebseb> jub369: no you don't know what English they actsually know, but yes lol isn't real English,  thats Internet English
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jub369> sebsebseb your right lol :P but ya know what i was getting to
<liminal> I have 2 swap areas, one is in the extended part of the Harddisk, and the other is the primary
<joshua_roberts> can anyone help me figure out why cups is not working?
<denni1> lol is a Dutch word
<liminal> is that normal?
<Beleriton> Hello everyone, im trying to install ubuntu server 10.04 from a usb stick. A friend at work created the stick in windows with the universal usb installer v0.8. I have defined in Bios to boot from the USB stick and everything works like a charm. Im getting the install screen of ubuntu and starting the install. now i define my language and everything. BUT when the install is trying to get package content from "cd-rom" it fails. starts to get some of the
<Beleriton> packages and then i get "there was a problem reading data from your cd-rom".  have anyone gotten this before ? i have also tried to manually define a boot disk from boot cmd line.
<megabraker> sebsebseb irr min mo5i am not in a grammar class :/
<sebsebseb> denni1: I think someone told me that before, anyway in dutch what does it mean? and yes a little off topic here
<sebsebseb> megabraker: I didn't understand the first bit
<steffan> !usb | Beleriton
<ubottu> Beleriton: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<steffan> Beleriton: did you look at this?
<grunyan> Is there any quick wayy to remove the default keyring when conneting to wifi?
<llutz> liminal: thats not normal and having 2 swap-partitions is pointless inmost cases. create one of the size you think you'll need, delete the other, create additional swap-files if you need more swap.
<Beleriton> steffan: yes and i did try write this "install cdrom-detect/try-usb=true" and hit enter.
<denni1> lol is equal to the word fun, but you can also verb it in Dutch, so usage would be pretty much the same.
<sebsebseb> denni1: oh ok
<Dr_Willis> liminal:  you can have sevarl differnt swap partitions all over the place. it dosent matter if they are primary or extended/logicals. linux dosent care. :) you can even have a swap file + swap partitions.
<bjarni> Krazyderek: This machine is the only linux machine on the net.  I've experimented with all other machines shut down.  I have tried most suggestions to network tuning I've found (mru etc) in vain.  What troubles me is that it happens on all browser I've tried.  What's common to them?  Since reloading pages often helps I thought maybe it could be some cache problem.  Or - some problems loading from mediaservers?
<god-mode> there is a debugger plugin for gedit?
<gbillings> How do install NDISGTK from the Ubuntu 10.04 Live CD environment?
<Krazyderek> @bjarni i doubt you'd have caching problems across multiple browsers... i've had problems with firefox not working with very specific pages unless i press reload multipl times but it was always limited to that browser
<sipior> bjarni: how fast is your connection to name service? have you thought about running a local caching name server?
<sebsebseb> gbillings: yes you can install ndiswrapper from the Live CD, not exactly sure how though
<gbillings> sebsebseb: do you know how to add the Live CD as a Software source?
<joshua_roberts> I am having a problem with cups:  cups will not connect to localhost  "CUPS server error there was an error during the CUPS operation: 'httpconnectionEncrypt failed'."
<jub369> can someone help me about changeing a password on internet shareing in ubuntu 9.10 its 10.0.0.num on shared pc i need it to be 192.168.2.num its pc to pc through ethernet cord and main pc has wireless
<seanjohn> I just installed the 64-bit version, server edition, and it said installation was complete; it rebooted and seemed to boot but the hard drive light stayed active a little while then the screen turned itself off, as if DPMS told it to turn off.
<seanjohn> i tried doing space and different keys to "wake it"
<kermit> why is /proc/kcore only 1/4 of my RAM ?
<seanjohn> i can't SEE anything kermit; openssh is not running
<gbillings> sebsebseb: I have a Dell 1450 USB wireless that does **NOT** have out of box support in Ubuntu 10.04.
<seanjohn> oh, i thought you said SEE that proc/kcore is 1/4
<bjarni> Krazyderek, Sipior: dns is under 16ms away.  I think it is cached in the router but not sure
<joshua_roberts> is there a chance that any one could help me figure out what is going on with my cups and why it won't connect to localhost?
<gbillings> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<sebsebseb> gbillings: I don't know if this is useful or not, but here you go https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<seanjohn> gbillings:  it seemed that ubuntu supported my motherboard; it detected both of the onboard nics as separate, unlike centos, on a 680i
<gbillings> seanjohn: what are u talking about?
<sebsebseb> joshua_roberts: hrm
<seanjohn> gbillings:  you was talking about it not supporting your nic
<gbillings> sebsebseb: i think ill just copy the .deb to a thumb drive and install it from there
<sebsebseb> gbillings: yes native is the way to go, if you can do that :)
<seanjohn> can someone help me fix the blank screen problem? FRESH install, first boot
<sipior> bjarni: my guess is that your web access is slow because of repeated, slowly-resolved dns queries. i'd say have a go at setting up nscd, see if it doesn't alleviate the problem. if you happen to use google chrome, try out the timeline tool in the Developer toolbox that's included.
<sebsebseb> seanjohn: black screen when exactly?
<sebsebseb> joshua_roberts: localhost?
<sebsebseb> joshua_roberts: which printer?
<seanjohn> I just finished installing server edition
<realubot> How do I set MIME info to a mail sent by ssmtp? I need to somehow input MIME character encoding into a mail sent by: echo "Subject: Title \n\n This is a meesage" | ssmtp example@example.com
<seanjohn> it booted but turned the screen off
<sebsebseb> seanjohn: #ubuntu-server
<realubot> How do I do it?
<jub369> seanjohn is your pc  a 64bit computer
<gbillings> seanjohn: i think im really confused i was trying to figure out how to install windows wireless drivers using NDISGTK. What are U talking about?!?!
<bjarni> Sipior: This seems good advice.  I'll check on this - but I gotta run now.  I'll get back to you later if that's ok
<sipior> bjarni: no trouble. good luck sorting it out.
<joshua_roberts> I don't have any printers installed
<joshua_roberts> I can't connect to the localhost CUPS server to install a printer
<gbillings> sebsebseb: thanks good bye
<Datz> ubuntu live CD has built in partitioner, where I can partion and install ubuntu with XP on same drive?
<sebsebseb> joshua_roberts: Any idea why not?
<sebsebseb> Datz: uhmm   right so you got Ubuntu on there now, and want XP as well?
<joshua_roberts> all I know is this  CUPS server error there was an error during the CUPS operation: 'httpconnectionEncrypt failed
<sebsebseb> joshua_roberts: which versin of Ubuntu?  also is this when your printer is connected to the computer or not?
<jub369> can someone help me about changeing a password on internet shareing in ubuntu 9.10 its 10.0.0.num on shared pc i need it to be 192.168.2.num its pc to pc through ethernet cord and main pc has wireless
<Beleriton> does someone have experience installing ubuntu from a usb stick ?
<joshua_roberts> 9.10x64
<Datz> sebsebseb: have XP, want ubuntu, but not wubi
<sebsebseb> Datz: ok a partitioend install good :) a proper dual boot
<SlidingHorn> !dualboot | Datz
<ubottu> Datz: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<sebsebseb> joshua_roberts:  most printers are just well auto detected
<joshua_roberts> both when it is connected and when it is not
<sebsebseb> joshua_roberts: or loads of them anyway
<mohammedali> hi
<sebsebseb> joshua_roberts: anyway your on 9.10.  if you upgrade to 10.04,  your printer might just work, which printer is it?
<joshua_roberts> my system does not detect that I have connected a printer
<Krazyderek> @bjarni good luck
<Datz> sebsebseb: thanks
<mohammedali> what
<mohammedali> no thanks
<sebsebseb> !dualboot | Datz
<ubottu> Datz: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<sebsebseb> Datz: also having a seperate /home can be rather useful
<joshua_roberts> I can't upgrade to 10.04 because their is a Noveau driver issue with my video card and other driver issues with my chipset
<mohammedali> hi
<sebsebseb> joshua_roberts: which card?
<sebsebseb> joshua_roberts: what kind of issue?
<guntbert> !hi | mohammedali
<ubottu> mohammedali: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Datz> sebsebseb: yea.. because of ext4?
<joshua_roberts> any nvidia card
<sebsebseb> Datz: no
<sebsebseb> Datz: so that if you want to re install Ubuntu, or distro hop, its easier
<joshua_roberts> nvidia drivers will not load with 10.04 on my machine
<Datz> sebsebseb: ah
<sebsebseb> Datz: since your files  will still be there, and program user data
<kop> jub369, ifconfig 192.168.2.xx (iface such as eth0) and restart the network
<sebsebseb> joshua_roberts: ah yes
<sebsebseb> joshua_roberts: indeed
<Datz> so separate partion for home?
<sebsebseb> joshua_roberts: theres an issue when it comes to the propritary Nivida driver and Plymouth the boot up
<sebsebseb> Datz: yes a good idea,  and easier to set it up when your going to install Ubuntu than after woulds, well I haven't set one up after an install
<sebsebseb> joshua_roberts: is that what you mean? where the boot up looks all well odd?
<Krazyderek> silly question, i'm working on the samba config file i know # is used to comment out, but what about the ; symbol?
<Datz> sebsebseb: ok, I'll look into that thanks
<thune3> joshua_roberts: is cupsd running?
<joshua_roberts> no, the default ubuntu drivers take over and I can't run nvidia-settings or anything else nvidia related
<raven_> "AT" - how to execute ffplay? it does nothing instead of notify-send
<sebsebseb> joshua_roberts: no propritary driver to install in system > administration > hardware drivers?
<sebsebseb> Datz: got a Live CD yet?
<Datz> sebsebseb: downloading now
<Datz> sebsebseb: then need to install burning software :P
<sebsebseb> Datz: its pretty easy to set that kind of install up, for example 10GB for /  big seperate home and the swap space,  I have even guided people through setting up these kind of installs quite a lot of times
<joshua_roberts> I don't see cupsd in the system monitor
<guntbert> raven_: what do you mean with "AT" ?
<sebsebseb> Datz: on Windows well I would recommend imgburn
<PrestonConnors> Hello, I am iSCSI booting a Ubuntu 10.04 using gPXE and I am not able to bond eth0 and eth1 together using this method. Is there a workaround to bond interfaces that iscsistart has already configured?
<Datz> thanks sebsebseb I'll grab it
<cinnabar12> I installed Kubuntu desktop environment and didn't like it so I un-installed, now my bootloader is the kubuntu one instead of the ordinary ubuntu one, how do I get it back?
<kop> joshua_roberts, ps ax | grep cupsd
<sebsebseb> Datz: imgburn.com I belive the site is
<thune3> joshua_roberts: for 9.10 try: sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart
<raven_> guntbert, the tool
<akkan84> i installed kernel 2.33.4 on my laptop with ssd, now i cant get rid of it
<cinnabar12> I installed Kubuntu desktop environment and didn't like it so I un-installed, now my bootloader is the kubuntu one instead of the ordinary ubuntu one, how do I get it back?
<joshua_roberts> http://pastebin.com/LyKeEhQe
<guntbert> raven_: sorry, what tool?
<SlidingHorn> cinnabar12: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<raven_> guntbert, at
<thune3> joshua_roberts: it's not running, this is likely the source of the error. (why it isn't running may be another error)
 * Corevette789 is Away (Reason:Auto IdleAway after 15 minute(s)) (Since:) (Pager:on) (Logger:on) - Invincible
<sebsebseb> Datz: also its a good idea to check your ISO before burning contents to CD and using,  not so easy to do on Windows though,  but you could even keep the ISO on Windows, and do in Ubuntu after.  However if your ISO then turns out to be bad,  you installed from a bad ISO.  Oh yeah and can also download from the torrent and use a torrent program to check the ISO :)
<joshua_roberts> ok, so how do I start it?
<sebsebseb> !md5sum > Datz
<ubottu> Datz, please see my private message
<thune3> joshua_roberts: for 9.10 try: sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart
<akkan84> cinnabar...uninstall kubuntu libraries
<kop> joshua_roberts, just giving you another cmd line tool I believe yoy , cupsd isn't running ..
<Corevette789> Woah
<sebsebseb> !away > Corevette789
<ubottu> Corevette789, please see my private message
<guntbert> raven_: ah, (linux is case sensitive :-)), what are you trying to do?
<jcapinc> UBUNTU FREEZES: start ubuntu, mouse moves, clicks + keyboard is non responsive (except ctrl+F6,ctrl+F5 ect.)
<jcapinc> any idea what this might be?
<jcapinc> ubuntu 10.04 dell vostro 200
<detrix> I am still having problems with my nVidia config.  I have removed the nouveau driver, and installed proprietary drivers.  now all I get is 640x480.  I thought I knew how to change this.  I have done it on 9.10 Jaunty.  Need Help.......
<regeya> OK, here's something odd.  I have an openldap dir I snagged from a PPC debian machine and set up openldap to read the dir, to read the slapd.conf from that, everything seems to go OK EXCEPT when I do a search all I get in the logs is 'ldif_read_file: Permission denied for "/var/ldap/dc=dailyrepublicannews,dc=com.ldif"' now the weird thing is that everything in the /var/ldap folder is set to 0777
<SlidingHorn> !res|detrix
<ubottu> detrix: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<sebsebseb> detrix: no jaunty is 9.04, and it does not have the nouveau driver by default
<joshua_roberts> ok http://pastebin.com/H9xFGY6e
<joshua_roberts> does that mean it is running now?
<Pascat> the Indicator Aplet, I want to remove things from it (Chat and Mail) ... you guys have any idea?
<akkan84> i am having problems with my ssd with a self built kernel....everything revert back on cold boot
<sebsebseb> Pascat: indeed :)
<thune3> joshua_roberts: yes
<BedMan> joshua_roberts: yes :)
<Krazyderek> does ; comment out a line just like # ?
<sebsebseb> Pascat: in fact basically all the stuff in 10.04 on the top right panel, sucks really, except for the clock
<sebsebseb> Pascat: you think the same?
<Datz> thanks sebsebseb
<Pascat> Pretty much.
<joshua_roberts> do I need to add cups to my startup?
<sebsebseb> Datz: if you come back once your on the CD
<trism> Pascat: Chat is empathy, so you can uninstall that to remove Chat, and Mail is evolution, same with that
<joshua_roberts> It should be there right?
<Pascat> *nod*
<sebsebseb> Datz: I mean in the next hour on the Live CD
<Datz> sebsebseb: shouldn't firefox check hash after download with ubuntu server?
<sebsebseb> Datz: I can guide you through doing the install with seperate /home  doesn't take much
<thune3> joshua_roberts: make sure it all works now, and well figure out the startup thing.
<sebsebseb> Datz: no Firefox don't do that
<SlidingHorn> Pascat: trism: you cannot remove evolution without removing dependencies required by gnome (AFAIK) -- not sure how one would edit the indicator applet
<detrix> sebsebseb, sorry, thats correct.  I was meaning that I managed to get my resolutions back under jaunty.  Under 10.04, I cant seem to do it.
<Pascat> :/
<jcapinc> anyone know why ubuntu would freeze on startup?  Mouse moves, and I can get to console through ctrl+F3-6, but other then that nothing happens.  cannot move windows, cannot open anything, nothing is responsive
<regeya> I don't suppose anyone else here uses openldap with the ldif backend. :-}
<trism> SlidingHorn: that is not true
<sebsebseb> jcapinc: with a clean install?
<ForestBear> hey guys rhythmbox's Control+W (close window) shortcut doesn't work, how come? Keyboard is fine, other shortcuts are fine, manually pressing the Close Window option works fine.
<trism> SlidingHorn: removing evolution will only remove evolution evolution-couchdb evolution-exchange evolution-indicator evolution-plugins;
<joshua_roberts> I plugged my usb printer in and it has been detected
<sebsebseb> joshua_roberts: ok good :)
<jcapinc> fairly clean, no special modifacations, newest nvidia driver, some applications installed, but the install is like 2 days old
<SlidingHorn> trism: has that changed within the past couple releases?  I thought sure I remembered removing it (this was a long time ago, but...) and it took out a LOT of dependencies that really doomed my system for a while
<babalu> i have a file "dummy" containing a line *.scala and i would like to do something like "cat dummy | xargs kate" but that's not working because the star is not expanding; how can i fix that?
<x0x> hi bazhang
<BedMan> jcapinc: what did you do most recently?
<trism> SlidingHorn: Pascat although if you don't want to remove evolution, you can remove the file /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications/evolution which adds it to the indicator applet
<Krazyderek> does ; comment out a line just like # ? anyone?
<x0x> bazhang: sup ?
<jcapinc> installled php5-xdebug
<joshua_roberts> and the printer prints
<jcapinc> lol
<thune3> joshua_roberts: the easiest likely fix is to just reinstall cups "sudo apt-get install --reinstall cups"
<joshua_roberts> so what about startup?
<sipior> babalu: try using "eval"
<sebsebseb> jcapinc: did you install a graphics card driver?
<jcapinc> it is freezing in such an odd way, I really dont get it
<SlidingHorn> Krazyderek: not sure what you're talking about...doesn't sound like Ubuntu though...
<jcapinc> yes I did, several re-starts ago
<sebsebseb> jcapinc: so you intalled a graphics card driver?
<jcapinc> yes
<sebsebseb> jcapinc: Nivida?
<jcapinc> yes
<sebsebseb> jcapinc: right ok
<h00k> Krazyderek: it depends on what how whatever parses that config file reads it
<sebsebseb> jcapinc: and when you boot up what happens exactly?
<Krazyderek> @SlidingHorn it's in the smb.conf file for samba
<sipior> babalu: have a look here, great resource: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<seanjohn> can someone walk me through what to typed, at command prompt, to get openssh server going? I am walking blind here!
<Krazyderek> @h00k it's in the smb.conf file for samba
<jub369> hey is it ifconfig 192.169.2.40 eth0 to change my eth0 ip
<jcapinc> starts seemingly normally, loads regular desktop, prompts for keyring password, then my mouse can move but no other input works, cannot type in password, cannot move window, no blinking curser
<seanjohn> I THINK i'm logged in
<Krazyderek> @h00k how do i find that out?
<BreezyBlue> Hey Uh I forget the command to get a root terminal isnt it like SU -(something)
<sebsebseb> jcapinc: so you log in and then that?
<SlidingHorn> Krazyderek: You would get better answers in the #samba channel -- it's geared specifically toward samba
<seanjohn> yes, breezy
<jcapinc> there is no log in, I have it to log in automatically
<seanjohn> I have never used ubuntu before but I was slick at getting root access by just trying "sudo passwd root" :)
<BedMan> jub369: no - ifconfig eth0 inet <ipaddr> netmask <mask> broadcast <broadcast> up
<sebsebseb> jcapinc: I don't know  could be some kind of xorg issue though
<Krazyderek> @SlidingHorn duh!!! lol thanks
<h00k> Krazyderek: If all of the other lines are commented using #, then it uses# to comment lines
<trism> seanjohn: sudo apt-get install openssh-server; should install it and start the service
<sebsebseb> !xorg | jcapinc
<ubottu> jcapinc: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Buttons840> in 10.04 there is a package mit-scheme-doc which is the docs, but i cannot find mit-scheme; are only the docs in the repos?
<Pascat> is there a better alternative to Gwibber for Facebook? o.o
<whlspacedude> BreezyBlue: sudo su
<sebsebseb> Pascat: oh you got the broken Facebook in Gwibber issue?
<Krazyderek> @h00k it's half # and half ;
<Pascat> Yeah
<BreezyBlue> thanks bro
<seanjohn> trism:  i selected that as a package to install
<jcapinc> sebsebseb, I did that, it did not work
<Krazyderek> i'm sure the samba guys might know better
<sebsebseb> Pascat: KDE has something, but Gnome nah
<Krazyderek> since it's the base file
<Krazyderek> thanks
<sebsebseb> Pascat: well I don't think there is anything
<Pascat> K
<seanjohn> I try to connect to the ip, trism, and it says "connection refused" which means it IS booted up
<jcapinc> sebsebseb,  stopped and started several times same output
<trism> seanjohn: it should start automatically at boot then, otherwise sudo service ssh start; will start it
<sebsebseb> Pascat: so do you use Gwibber for anything else?
<Pascat> Basically, all I want is something to keep track of Facebook events.
<Jungli> bazhang: how are you ?
<Pascat> I am on no other microblogging service.
<sebsebseb> Pascat: without Gwibber on the me menu,  or being used for something else, its rather pointless really, may as well remove :D
<babalu> i have a file "dummy" containing a line *.scala and i would like to do something like "cat dummy | xargs kate" but that's not working because the star is not expanding; how can i fix that? <- so basically i have to use 'eval' but for instance "cat dummy | xargs eval kate" doesn't work :/
<jub369> BedMan is broadcast the gateway or DNS ?
<sebsebseb> Pascat: and if you remove... :)
<Buttons840> is there a package to install gnu scheme in ubuntu 10.04?
<BreezyBlue> now that i am root how do i UN Sudo Su
<sebsebseb> Pascat: features come back, that should really still be there :)
<babalu> BreezyBlue: exit
<BreezyBlue> thanks
<Pascat> features?
<sebsebseb> Pascat: yes
<Pascat> Ok, restarting gnome... brb in 2 minutes!
<sebsebseb> Pascat: auto shut down after a minute,  and the proper shut down screen, instead of silly do you really want to shut down or restart messages.  plus log out and shut down back in the system menu, where they are meant to be still really
<SlidingHorn> Buttons840: do you mean the GNU Scheme interpreter?  sudo apt-get install guile-1.6
<Pascat> btw, I tried Kubuntu...I liked everything -except- one thing: I hate the looks :/
<sebsebseb> Pascat: yeah looks like Windows
<sebsebseb> Pascat: by default
<trism> Buttons840: it is there, tried sudo apt-get install mit-scheme; ?
<sebsebseb> Pascat: then all geek to customize
<Pascat> Gnome is really really easy to customize.
<trism> Buttons840: it is odd that you would see the doc package and not the main package, since they are both in universe
<sebsebseb> Pascat: indeed
<Buttons840> SlidingHorn: probably, i think guile is what i want
<Pascat> but not as powerful interface wise as Kubuntu...
<sebsebseb> Pascat: re starting why?  with 10.04  Gnome isn't even how it should be, according to upstream I mean
<sebsebseb> Pascat: easy enough to fix though
<sebsebseb> Pascat: yes well Gnome Shell is coming
<sebsebseb> Gnome 3
<jcapinc> starts seemingly normally, loads regular desktop, prompts for keyring password, then my mouse can move but no other input works, cannot type in password, cannot move window, no blinking curser
<Pascat> Prism?
<sebsebseb> Pascat: and I like Gnome 2, since its nice and keep it simple stupid
<Pascat> what the heck is Prism?
<seanjohn> trism:  i have an idea that it may be that the frequency being sent to the monitor is out of range. The monitor shuts off and the light blinks faster than when it is sleeping
<seanjohn> how do you change the frequency to 60hz
<SlidingHorn> Pascat: it's a plugin for Firefox that lets you run pages (ie gmail) as "apps"
<Pascat> ahh
<KittyBoots> Hello, I just installed the new version of ubuntu, and I want to put the close minimize and maxamize buttns back on the right side of the window.  How do I do that?
<SlidingHorn> pascat: chrome does it too I think
<sebsebseb> !controls | KittyBoots
<ubottu> KittyBoots: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<sebsebseb> KittyBoots: yay someone else who wants to do that :)
<e518s> trying to figure out how to set default file permissions for a directory using ACLs. sed "setfacl -Rw d:u::rwx,d:g::rwx,d:o::r-x /path/mydir" to have files default to 775, but whenever someone adds a file, its 664. any ideas?
<sebsebseb> KittyBoots: or use another theme
<SlidingHorn> sebsebseb: I moved them...but then moved them back to the left again
<joshua_roberts> If I wanted to add cups to ubuntu tweaks startup list what command would I use?
<sebsebseb> KittyBoots: that isn't the default black, or the grey theme
<Pascat> sebsebseb: I moved them back to the right side personally>.>
<LogicalDash> KittyBoots, you just have to change the theme. Go to the Appearances app, in the System->Preferences menu.
<sebsebseb> on the subject of themes, the brown look can be installed in 10.04 :)   and the older human theme is :)
<Pascat> Plasma is KDE isn't it?
<IdleOne> yes
<seanjohn> alright, fine, no one experiences monitor problems with ubuntu to help; i'm going to centos
<zamba> is it possible to go directly from hardy to lucid?
<sebsebseb> zamba: yes
<zamba> sebsebseb: just do-release-upgrade?
<sebsebseb> zamba: however 8.04 really is still better in certain ways :)
<ForestBear> hey guys rhythmbox's Control+W (close window) shortcut doesn't work, how come? Keyboard is fine, other shortcuts are fine, manually pressing the Close Window option works fine.
<LogicalDash> seanjohn, feel free I guess, but you might just want to check the forums and wiki
<zamba> sebsebseb: oh?
<zamba> sebsebseb: not when it comes to packages
<zamba> Checking for a new ubuntu release
<zamba> No new release found
<zamba> when i run 'do-release-upgrade'
<sebsebseb> zamba: well you can use ppas or whatever to get later stuff,  plus soon  will even get a proper Firefox update from the repos
<zamba> not going to run firefox
<zamba> it's a server
<IdleOne> zamba: Check Software sources and make sure you have LTS releases selected
<sebsebseb> zamba: oh right a server
<sebsebseb> zamba: well in that case yes upgrade
<zamba> IdleOne: no GUI
<joshua_roberts> If I wanted to add cups to ubuntu tweaks startup list what command would I use?
<guntbert> zamba: there is #ubuntu-server too ...
<sebsebseb> !upgrade | zamba
<ubottu> zamba: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Viaax> hi for large screen netbook and Nvidia/ CUDA usage i should pick Dektop or netbook ( i own ION netbook with HD res screen)
<LucidGuy> Confused.  I don't have a ftpd installed to my system yet when I connect via filezilla it connects just fine.  Is this sftp kicking in because I have openssh installd?
<NullName> Help! my network manager in gnome is gone!  I went to startup programs, and it's listed.  When I try and type the command to start it in the terminal, it says its already loaded. Any ideas? Thanks!
<sebsebseb> NullName: on the panel you mean?
<KittyBoots> sebsebseb, ubottu, LogicalDash; Thanks Dudes!
<SlidingHorn> NullName: right click the panel > Add to Panel > network manager
<NullName> yes
<sebsebseb> !thanks | KittyBoots
<ubottu> KittyBoots: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<andrew-rv> uyj
<Pascat> I removed the stuff, Chat and Mail are not gone from the Notifier Aplet :/
<sebsebseb> NullName: or
<sebsebseb> !panels | NullName
<ubottu> NullName: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<sebsebseb> KittyBoots: Your welcome :)
<SlidingHorn> Pascat: dumb question, but did you log out/in?
<NullName> SlidingHorn: network-manger isnt an option in "ad to panel"
<NullName> thanks ubottu. wil try
<Pascat> nope!
<thune3> babalu: xargs doesn't do expansion, i saw this workaround somewhere: printf "'%s'\n" $(<dummy) | xargs kate
<sebsebseb> !thanks | NullName
<ubottu> NullName: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<trism> Pascat: yeah, indicator-applet is odd like that, it will add new items as they are installed, but it will not remove items until it gets restarted (most of the time)
<babalu> thune3: thanks a lot; someone also suggested: cat dummy |while read line; do eval kate $line;done
<rikkimaru> is there a way to get gzip to NOT destroy the original file during decompression?
<steffan> LucidGuy: that application supports SFTP so it might choose that
<aguitel> i have ubuntu cd-rom ,how create iso image ?
<SlidingHorn> rikkimaru: it shouldn't in the first place...what do you mean?
<LjL> rikkimaru: yes, use -c
<Pascat> I'm back and its fixed :D
<ubu_ntu> If I want to install ubuntu onto my desktop (using wubi) which currently has vista on it...will it install along with vista and dual boot or will it erase vista?
<Pascat> ...Chase is not gone yet?
<sebsebseb> ubu_ntu: yes it will dual boot, but in the long run a proper partitioned install is better
<sebsebseb> ubu_ntu: Wubi is ok for testing when it works
<SlidingHorn> ubu_ntu: should be fine if you partition it correctly
<steffan> ubu_ntu: it installs Ubuntu alongside your existing operating system
<SlidingHorn> !dualboot | ubu_ntu
<ubottu> ubu_ntu: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<rikkimaru> LjL, works beautifully, thanks
<sebsebseb> ubu_ntu: SlidingHorn  you don't set up partitions with Wubi
<steffan> !wubi | ubu_ntu
<ubottu> ubu_ntu: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<guntbert> raven_: by default at runs only when called as root - please look into man at (I overlooked that three times)
<ubu_ntu> ohhh
<ubu_ntu>  ok
<ubu_ntu> yes im using wbui
<ubu_ntu> thank you
<xabrx> Does anyone have a good alternativ to vino server? Vino is to laggy. Connecting from win7
<FloodBot3> ubu_ntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<steffan> ubu_ntu: aslong as you follow those guides you should be ready to go :-)
<roberto_mu> anyone here speak french?
<SlidingHorn> !fr | roberto_mu
<ubottu> roberto_mu: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<sebsebseb> !fr | roberto_mu
<SlidingHorn> sebsebseb: I win.  :-P
<sebsebseb> !vnc > xabrx
<ubottu> xabrx, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> !freenx | xabrx
<ubottu> xabrx: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Pascat> I forgot one thing sebsebseb ...
<roberto_mu> I mean, off-topic, do you guys speak french? can I send a private message to check my translation?
<sebsebseb> !ot | roberto_mu
<ubottu> roberto_mu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<guntbert> roberto_mu: not here plase
<Svartalf> xabrx: I'd have to reccomend it.  I'm using it on my server and elsewhere (ubuntu 9.04, 9.10,  and 10.4 right now...) and it works fine.
<gimpy734> I'm getting kernel panics on a new system pointing toward xfsdatad according to /var/log/messages.  How do I tell if my RAID hardware, kernel, filesystem, or whatever else is causing it?
<roberto_mu> yeah sorry -- I was trying to just ask a quick one-liner but its not turning out that way :P
<LjL> roberto_mu: try ##francais
<roberto_mu> LjL, ty
<shivy> hhi everyone
<steffan> !iso | aguitel
<ubottu> aguitel: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<SlidingHorn> !hi | shivy
<ubottu> shivy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ubu_ntu> ok i already have my .iso file is there a way i can bypass this -.-
<xabrx> Svartalf: you are using FreeNX ?
<ubu_ntu> nevermind im good
<Pascat> I use the Google Gadgets sidebar...I can get a lot of the stuff running there, don't have to have them embeded into Ubuntu >.>
<biagidp> I have a file in my /etc/cron.d/ folder with the following line in it: */5 * * * * root /usr/bin/ruby /path/to/script.rb and it's  not working
<Guest17230> guys, can anyone help me with helping saving a webpage with images to a doc or something?
<gimpy734> I'm getting kernel panics on a new system pointing toward xfsdatad according to /var/log/messages.  How do I tell if my RAID hardware, kernel, filesystem, or whatever else is causing it?/help
<Guest17230> help me with saving i mean* :)
<biagidp> anyone got any idea why that's not running every five minutes?
<daeda1us> hey there, ive got a tablet laptop that i'm looking to install ubuntu on. looking at the guide here, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1038949. would this how-to be affected by using a 64 bit version of the os?
<darthvies> Can I run win98 using dosbox?
<sebsebseb> darthvies: no
<sebsebseb> darthvies: in a virtual machine yes
<sebsebseb> !virtualbox  | darthvies
<ubottu> darthvies: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<sebsebseb> darthvies: both versions are free as in price, the factoid means software freedom
<sebsebseb> !freedom
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<unop> biagidp, tried debugging that?
<daeda1us> i'll try again later :D~
<biagidp> unop: debugging as in how? the script works when i run it manually and I've got a log file it produces that should contain a timestamp for every time it's run and it's not reflecting that it's being run by cron
<johnpaul> I just got a computer with ubuntu on it....I plug in my SD memory card, but it will not read it....any ideas?
<darthvies> I have used virtualbox before it did not work so well
<unop> biagidp, change the command to.  /usr/bin/ruby /path/to/script.rb > /tmp/my.log 2>&1   # and then monitor /tmp/my.log
<urlwallace> johnpaul it should show as a drive
<aguitel> !MD5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<anirvana> Whenever I reboot my ubuntu, I am not able to use wireless or mobile broadband, the drivers seem to vanish automatically! Please help :(
<Kyle__> Hello.
<Kyle__> Is anyone here using ubuntu to mount nfs4 using fsc (FS-Cache)?
<elb0w> here is a fun question
<elb0w> can I change gnome-terminal profile
<elb0w> from shell
<bricky> I installed kubuntu desktop on ubuntu and its screwed up, slow, fails to start :O
<bricky> is there a way I can install kubuntu from terminal
<bricky> to see it go in verbose
<sine_> hi guys i want to free up some hard drive space from my full install ubuntu, say 10 gigs so that i can install xp and some xp specific software
<sine_> what is the app that i need to use, is it gparted and can i use in via a usb stick my cddrive is broken
<sebsebseb> bricky: yes sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<sebsebseb> sine_: uhmm
<NullName> sine: you want to install windows xp from a usb?
<sebsebseb> sine_: if you put Windows on after Ubuntu, it will mess with Grub, and then only Windows will boot, and re installing Grub is a pain
<Worms> bricky: hey i have both installed and it works fine
<sebsebseb> sine_: if you have enough RAM, you can virtual machine Windows, and thats fine for most apps that aren't 3D
<anirvana> Whenever I reboot my ubuntu, I am not able to use wireless or mobile broadband, the drivers seem to vanish automatically! Please help :(
<Kyle__> sebsebseb: Not if you install it properly.
<bricky> worms, my kubuntu lags like no tomorrow it tried to load up 'netbook' manager even though I told it to load regular kde
<Kyle__> sebsebseb: And by properly, I mean in kvm/virtualbox/vmware.
<sine_> no i have virtualbox thats not an option for what i want to do. ill just do a fresh install of both, windows first
<sebsebseb> Kyle__: if Grub is on MBR,  Windows will go over the MBR
<sebsebseb> sine_: what do you want to do?
<bricky> and it asked me if I wanted to start up in GNU or KNU, I chose GNU and it starts in KDE.
<NullName> anirvana: did you install a driver for your network adaptor, or does it automatically work when you turn on wireless?
<Morgoth> hello
<sebsebseb> sine_: there may be  good enough alternative apps :) they may work in Wine
<bricky> someone wanna shed some light on that one? lol
<sebsebseb> sine_: the ones you want to run
<Worms> bricky: which did you choose the default desktop manager?
<Morgoth> can you help me please ? it'll be quick
<bricky> Worms: GNU
<sebsebseb> !ask  | Morgoth
<h00k> !help | Morgoth
<ubottu> Morgoth: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bricky> worms: that's Gnome as far as I know.
<Kyle__> So, anyone here using nfsv4 in Ubuntu at all?
<sine_> ive been on ubuntu now for about 8 months, first time ive been able to fully migrate but over time there are some thing that i just cant run, like propellerheads Reason 4 music applications and also virtualdub and some other windows based apps
<Morgoth> okey ! ;) Sorry if i make any mistake because i'm french
<sebsebseb> Kyle__: whats that?
<alket> How can i use apt-get to install all mono realted packages something like "apt-get install mono-*" to install all : monodevelop mono-gmcs mono-mcs ?
<anirvana> NullName : I installed the driver just 2 hrs ago from synaptic, Then I used Mobile broadband for 2 hrs now when I rebooted my system ,It's not detecting my mobile device modem, same happens for wireless too!
<bricky> what happens if I uninstall KDE and it tries to boot into KDE?
<Kyle__> sebsebseb: nfsv4.  The fourth version of NFS :) Network-file-system.
<sebsebseb> Morgoth: ok well there is also a #ubuntu-fr
<sebsebseb> Kyle__: oh ok
<bricky> could I just type 'gnome' or 'startx' in terminal and get it booting to gnome if thats the case
<Morgoth> i just look for an image analyser who search the source of the image
<sebsebseb> bricky: it will ask you which boot loader to do
<sebsebseb> bricky: GDM or KDM
<sebsebseb> bricky: KDM is better :)
<Morgoth> which*
<sebsebseb> bricky: boot loader, I mean log in screen
<bricky> not on my pc sebseb :)
<Worms> bricky: did you get any problems while installing? i installed it from command line.
<Niccoli> Can anyone help me with a problem Im having with my vid card?
<sebsebseb> bricky: not on your PC what?
<bricky> sebseb: my system auto boots into Gnome
<bricky> or.. well.. kde now.
<NullName> anirvana: interesting I've never had that problem.  Is the package still installed in synaptic, or do you have to literally reinstall with synaptic every time you reboot?
<Typh> Ever since I upgrade to Lucid, I regularly try to click on a titlebar and end up selecting a totally different window. What is going on? This has been on three seperate computers and the theme doesn't seem to be relevant.
<sebsebseb> bricky: one will be default, but whichever log in screen you go for, you can boot in to the other from it
<bricky> sebsebseb: KDE is puking on my pc for reason too bad I used to love kde so much ;(
<sebsebseb> Typh: the buttons you mean on the left or?
<anirvana> NullName : It's there installed in synaptic, but I don't have the wired internet now to do something! :(
<Typh> no, the title bar
<sebsebseb> bricky: well there are much more lite waight ones, such as Lubuntu/LXDE and Xubuntu/XFCE
<sebsebseb> !lubuntu | bricky
<ubottu> bricky: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<bricky> sebsebseb: yeah but it auto boots into KDE I asked it to do GNU not KNU is that odd or what, now I removed KDE who knows what it will boot into, maybe crash
<bricky> I dont get the login screen at first
<BluesKaj> Kyle__, are you running server-edition ?
<bricky> it crawls to start up skype on kde, and the compiz effects dont work
<bricky> anyways thanks for the help my friend
<sebsebseb> bricky: oh
<sebsebseb> bricky: a boot up issue?
<denni1> install gdm to get a login screen with desktop selection menu
<sebsebseb> denni1: or KDM or LXDM or slim :D
<bricky> sebsebseb: no its fine but I dont know we will see
<raven_> "AT"-Tool - how to execute ffplay? it does nothing instead of notify-send
<Worms> bricky: You may choose Gnome or KDE at login screen
<bricky> I dont know why it booted up in KDE in the first place =[
<sebsebseb> bricky: since you just isntalled kubuntu-desktop ?
<bricky> Worms: Yeah but I uninstalled KDE lol, for now, going to re-install later
<bricky> sebsebseb: yes
<Worms> bricky: That is no problem. Just logoff and you get to choose the Gnome or KDE. It remembers what you last choose next time you booot up.
<bricky> sebsebseb: I will install gnome netbook edition just to be safe it boots into gnome lol :)
<abhi_nav> hi
<bricky> Worms: really, okay that works
<Niccoli> when you stick in a video card does ubuntu download the drivers right away (mines an ATI radeon 9200 family PRO edition). Because I dont think its running at the moment.
<Worms> Or just remove auto logon feature. You get logon screen every time
<bricky> Worms: ahh cool :)
<johnpaul> I plug in my SD. but it doesn't show up as a drive...only drives I get are my hard drive and the Cd/DVD drive
<Cheery> ookay
<Cheery> If I install nvidia driver beyond version 173, I fail to start my X after that
<denni1> plug out the usb cable and plug it in again (while sd card is still in reader)
<sebsebseb> Cheery: the recommended in 173 yeah?
<anirvana> Is there anyone else who can help me with mobile broadband driver problem? :(
<sebsebseb> Cheery: go with the one that is recommended
<BluesKaj> Niccoli, you could try to make the pci card the default in the bios , but just check if it's listed by doing lspci in the terminal , and connect your monitor to it .
<bricky> Worms: Thanks I used mythbuntu to set that up
<johnpaul> the sd card plugs directly into my computer
<Cheery> sebsebseb: 173 is the old one.
<Cheery> sebsebseb: recommended one doesn't work
<Worms> bricky: Good. Enjoy
<sebsebseb> Cheery: are you donig OpenGL 3D games for example or Compiz?
<dim3000> How can I write to a usb (which is mounted readonly on /cdrom) when booting as a live cd from the usb
<denni1> via an internal usb cable, yes that would be harder to unplug :-)
<Cheery> sebsebseb: yes, hell no. + opencl over that
<sebsebseb> Cheery: uhmm?  opencl?
<johnpaul> lol dennil....sorry, i'm new to ubuntu and am completely lost!
<abhi_nav> dim3000, you want to write what?
<sebsebseb> Cheery: if you are not doing OpenGL games or Compiz, you don't really need a propritary Nivida driver installed
<dim3000> abhi_nav: to the USB which is acting as a Live CD
<Cheery> sebsebseb: are you serious?
<sebsebseb> Cheery: yes
<Cheery> next question: are you dumb?
<Niccoli> BluesKaj, I entered it into the terminal and it apparently has my drivers, but its listed as a secondary card
<sebsebseb> Cheery: Ok heres a question for you, have you just started trolling?
<denni1> johnpaul: did you try plugging it in for a second time? some only pick up the second signal not all usb equipment is perfect,
<Cheery> sebsebseb: realize this: people don't buy +100€ graphics hardware just to play solitaire.
<detrix> how do I safely remove the nouveau video driver.  I have done the following:   apt-get --purge remove xserver-xorg-video-nouveau.  Its removed, but the X log says its still using it.
<JJovereats> Excuse me, could I sat that I have the butterflies in the stomach after saying Yes to Upgrade. I did every precaution a desktop user would need to do, even backing up my 5-so GiB home folders total on to a 1TB (923GiB) HDD.
<johnpaul> yeah, I've taken it out a couple of different times.  The light next to the slot doesn't come on though...maybe something inside is unplugged?
<Cheery> sebsebseb: if I have bought an nvidia card with all fads around today, I'm going to use it.
<JJovereats> sat XXX say
<Slart> detrix: I think I blacklisted it on my system
<abhi_nav> dim3000, you want to write your own docs or system files/settings?
<An_Ony_Moose> I accidentally broke the window manager just now - I managed to fix it by running compiz --replace, but gnome-panel isn't coming back. How can I restore it? I've tried killing it alreay.
<dim3000> abhi_nav: docs
<Cheery> sebsebseb: so don't say anything about not needing graphics accel.
<sebsebseb> Cheery: people in here are volunters,  treat people with respect that are trying to help you :)
<detrix> Slart: I have it in my blacklist as well but its still getting used
<Slart> detrix: hmm.. what line did you add to your blacklist file?
<sebsebseb> Cheery: also you didn't even say originally what you were wanting to use the card for originalley
<dim3000> abhi_nav: like leave the live cd files alone and just create a new folder myfiles to store data
<JJovereats> An_0ny_Moose: Click the area of Panel, it worked for me
<anirvana> How can I  make ubuntu autostart wvdial on startup?I can't use mobile broadband anymore after reebooting :(
<detrix> Slart:  blacklist nouveau
<abhi_nav> dim3000, then you sould be able to save them as normally. no special thing needed.
<JJovereats> just check your net settings
<An_Ony_Moose> nvm, got it - gnome-panel --replace
<Cheery> sebsebseb: if someone has a working graphics card and he wants drivers for it. isn't it pretty dran obvious what he wants?
<sebsebseb> Cheery: anyway have fun with your card,  I am not going to bother trying to help you anymore now.
<Slart> detrix: that's odd.. I have that exact line as well.. in my /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<k-rad> how do i zap (delete) a huge directory that sudo rm -Rf folder/  takes too long to nuke
<dim3000> abhi_nav: can\t because the usb is mounted as a cdrom on /cdrom and is readonly, chmod doesnt work, the actual mounted filesystem is read-only
<Cheery> sebsebseb: though there's one thing you didn't knew. my need for opencl support.
<sebsebseb> Cheery: no since some people might be installing driver since they think they need to, not because they actsauly do
<Slart> detrix: checked the spelling?
<denni1> johnpaul: also your card may be sdhc and you need a newer reader, they come free with a brand name card sometimes. otherwise a newer linux edition may be needed to drive the usb reader.
<abhi_nav> dim3000, you can use your live usb as our regular usb drive to save data.
<Cheery> sebsebseb: because of that 173 version drivers aren't enough.
<Cheery> sebsebseb: YET one thing. You weren't helpful from the beginning. just line noise.
<denni1> has the usb reader ever worked in linux?
<dim3000> abhi_nav: nope, doesnt show up anymore, only in fdisk
<johnpaul> alright dennil, i'll check it out.  The card is 4 years old
<detrix> Slart: its spelled nouveau  ...  right??
<Cheery> sebsebseb: just facts first. Don't take it too hard.
<Jordan_U> !attitude | Cheery
<ubottu> Cheery: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<johnpaul> I've never had anything with Linux on it before...I've always used windows
<abhi_nav> dim3000, ohh actually you saved such file when not running os from live usb.
<ubu_ntu> I installed ubuntu on my desktop and whenever i try to boot from it my monitor stops working after the completing ubuntu installation screen (ive tried with two different monitors) it also works on my laptop.... ubuntu that is
<denni1> has the sdcard reader ever worked in linux i mean
<abhi_nav> dim3000, ohh actually I* saved such file when not running os from live usb.
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: :)
<Slart> detrix: looks right "blacklist nouveau"
<yezi> hi!
<johnpaul> i have no clue.  It's my brother in laws computer, we just bought it from him, and he uses a USB cord to plug in to upload his pictures, but we don't have the cord for ours
<JackStoner> can someone help, i cant seem to connect on yahoo using empathy OR pidgin
<Cheery> Jordan_U: being a volunteer doesn't meant nobody can't have critique on you.
<detrix> Slart: I am double checking the xlog now...
<Cheery> Jordan_U: at least I hope it doesn't mean that.
<JackStoner> can someone help, i cant seem to connect on yahoo using empathy OR pidgin
<sebsebseb> !guidelines | Cheery
<ubottu> Cheery: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<sebsebseb> !coc | Cheery
<ubottu> Cheery: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<yezi> exit
<k-rad> JackStoner, google it
<BluesKaj> !attitude | Cheery
<ubottu> Cheery: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<abhi_nav> !repeat | JackStoner
<ubottu> JackStoner: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Worms> Cheery: ^^like it.
<Jordan_U> Cheery: "are you dumb?" is not usefull critique, it is an insult. One which sebsebseb did not deserve.
<ubu_ntu> I installed ubuntu on my desktop and whenever i try to boot from it my monitor stops working after the completing ubuntu installation screen (ive tried with two different monitors) it also works on my laptop.... ubuntu that is
<denni1> johnpaul: try plugging it into the sd card reader on your usb printer it may have a newer sd(hc) reader build in
<h00k> !google | k-rad
<ubottu> k-rad: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Cheery> Jordan_U: well maybe he couldn't be aware that I have mid-end hardware here.
<tranguility> Hi all, i was wondering why my webcam has problems with java based applications (crystal eye webcam)
<JackStoner> k-rad, i wouldnt ask here if i didnt google it...if u dont know the answer to my problem i think you should not reply to it :)
<sebsebseb> Cheery: I guess people can troll when wanting support, if so, well thats indeed what you did
<darthvies> How can I record videos on ubuntu with sound?
<sebsebseb> !troll | Cheery
<ubottu> Cheery: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<h00k> Cheery: Please adjust your attitude, we're trying to be helpful here.
<darthvies> I wanted to do something where i can show my screen and what I do on it
<k-rad> h00k, when a person installs ubuntu, is the www more obvious than something like xchat ?  while i realize that is an ubuntu supported response, but its been my experience that when people don't respond to my own queries, i google it and figure it out myself, not only that, i had insight into the nature of the issue
<Andrew_M> Hi. I'm kinda new to Linux and was wondering if anyone could help me with a Grub menu config issue?
<LucidGuy> Whats the command to check status of when a file was modified etc .. urg cant remember.
<sebsebseb> !details | Andrew_M
<ubottu> Andrew_M: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Slart> LucidGuy: ls -l ? that is a lower case L
<h00k> k-rad: 'Google it' is not an acceptable answer here, period.
<LucidGuy> Slart, no .. theres a better one.
<Cheery> shut up about etiquette already. I'm full of it and this nvidia issues. Also I don't start arguing about etiquettes or shut up if I feel that's wrong.
<abhi_nav> how to increase empathy font size?
<Slart> LucidGuy: chage?
<tranguility> i have a problem with my webcam, i am running ubuntu 10.4, when i am running a url with java based webcam , it looks very blurry or does not work at all in the application, any help
<h00k> ubottu: tell Cheery about guidelines
<ubottu> Cheery, please see my private message
<k-rad> h00k, i accept you don't accept it as an acceptable answer, but tell me, why is it often the solution for me on those occasions when i don't get any help, i google it
<Slart> LucidGuy: bah.. nevermind.. that wasn't the one
<LucidGuy> not change .. urg
<Cheery> lovely. this channel attitude is horrible.
<h00k> k-rad: that is good you are able to do that, that is still not an acceptable answer in this channel
<Cheery> I get to search about this stuff and ignore you guys now.
<h00k> Cheery: perhaps you should take a few minutes and cool down
<Andrew_M> Sure. I have Win XP on one HD (/dev/sda1) and Linux on the other (/dev/sdb1). I can boot into Linux ok, but not Windows. I've tried adding Windows to the grub menu and device map but with no luck.
<LucidGuy> STAT ..
<LucidGuy> thats the one .. stat
<ubu_ntu> I installed ubuntu on my desktop and whenever i try to boot from it my monitor stops working after the completing ubuntu installation screen (ive tried with two different monitors) it also works on my laptop.... ubuntu that is
<dopple> could someone tell me what i need to do to get all the extra crap off of the boot screen, klike 86memtest, recover mode, and the like? also to set a default OS to load if i dont respond?
<Jordan_U> Andrew_M: Does "sudo os-prober" list windows?
<Cheery> h00k: I've spent whole day with this thing. still missing opencl from my system.
<Slart> LucidGuy: ahhh.. stat.. bah.. I need some more coffee
<sebsebseb> dopple: uhmm having a recovery mood on the boot screen,  could become useful later on
<JackStoner> abhi_nav, do you use yahoo with empathy?? does it connect?
<k-rad> someone spit out some server ips
<Cheery> you can't be anything else but pissed after that. especially if youre not any much further because you aren't entirely aware of logs.
<sebsebseb> dopple: also memtest86 is no big deal to keep
<Pici> k-rad: for?
<leagris> Cheery, sorry you dont get usefull help, tere ar 1625 users here, quite hard to avoid strict rules and still provide useful advices
<abhi_nav> JackStoner, no I dont use. but I can try you wait
<sebsebseb> dopple: might want to use that one day to test RAM
<LucidGuy> Slart, so annoying when simple things fall out of memory.
<dopple> sebsebseb: thats what rescue usb keys are for
<k-rad> the person who needs assistance
<JackStoner> abhi_nav, much appreciated :)
<Slart> LucidGuy: indeed =)
<nightrider> hi
<sebsebseb> dopple: thats the old way for Ubuntu, to have to use a Live CD to fix a load of stuff
<Slart> !hi | nightrider
<ubottu> nightrider: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Cheery> leagris: seems so. self-help best help most of the time.
<sebsebseb> dopple: trust me recovery mood can be pretty useful at times
<anodesni> How can I get rid of the tearing with videos in totem with fglrx/catalyst on a R700 card?
<dopple> sebsebseb: shrug... i dont want to have to hit 6 keysstrokes to load windows... cause it put it at the bottom of the list
<Andrew_M> sorry, I don't have os-prober installed. I feel a bit cheeky because I'm running Fedora 13 but I tried asking in that channel and they told me to go away
<jungleberrykid> Andrew_M what is the output of the command os-prober?
<sebsebseb> dopple: right yeah
<sebsebseb> dopple: when you install new kernels it will add to Grub
<sebsebseb> dopple: however easy enough to get rid of that
<ztf> who can help me?
<Slart> !ask | ztf
<ubottu> ztf: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> dopple: is this what you mean as well?
<JackStoner> ztf ask the question
<Andrew_M> I understand is I can't get help here.
<Andrew_M> *if
<sebsebseb> Andrew_M: ok
<jungleberrykid> another command you could run is update-grub
<sebsebseb> Andrew_M: you can try ##linux as well I guess
<dopple> sebsebseb: really.. if i can move windows to the top of the list and have ubuntu second, i'll be happy with that
<sebsebseb> dopple: yes can do that as well
<sebsebseb> dopple: well with the old Grub no problem, Grub 2 I guess not that hard to do there either
<clarence_> hello
<BluesKaj> !pm | Niccoli
<ubottu> Niccoli: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<sebsebseb> dopple: however when kernels add them selves, you can just remove the old ones in Synaptic for example
<Andrew_M> sebsebseb, thanks. I'll try there.
<sebsebseb> Andrew_M: is your issue with Ubuntu or not?
<sebsebseb> Andrew_M: oh nevermind
<sebsebseb> Andrew_M: yeah ##linux for any distro
<dopple> im a little disappointed that 9.10 is still laggy.. but at least i dont have that crap screen that comes up on lucid
<ztf> I can't config my wine,it disappear when I open it
<clarence_> quit
<sebsebseb> dopple: the what screen?
<h00k> !away > omgjoz|HONDURAS
<jungleberrykid> Guys, I'm having an issue where I am unable to access tty sessions via Ctrl-Alt-F1 through F6 - it just displays a blinking cursor at the top of my screen...
<ubottu> omgjoz|HONDURAS, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> dopple: oh you mean the purple log in screen?
<Worms> dopple: Could you brief me ?
<k-rad> dopple maybe yahoo will have a more suitable way to cure that
<dopple> sebsebseb: the screen that had like categories on the left and apps on the right... and took up the whole screen
<jungleberrykid> when I create a brand new user on the exact same maching it works fine though
<trupheenix> hi i need help. i want to prevent certain processes from starting up during system boot.
<BluesKaj> BBL ...lunch
<jungleberrykid> what files in the home directory are relevant to the tty sessions? Any ideas?
<h00k> k-rad: That is not an acceptable answer, I've already asked you to please not direct people to search engines. They're not here to hear that.
<akkan84> I need help with SSD hard drive
<k-rad> you said google
<detrix> Slart:  Do I need to use the "Modeline" in the xorg.conf???
<k-rad> yahoo was the official search engine of ubuntu originally
<trupheenix> how do i control what processes should be run at boot time?
<sebsebseb> k-rad: no I think it was always Google, but yes in 10.04 it was going to change to Yahoo
<askhader> Is it possible to put your laptop into standby but still have it playing music?
<Slart> detrix: nope.. ubuntu uses a lot of autodetection for xorg.conf settings.. usually it gets things right
<ztf> black screen when I enter it
<trupheenix> i don't want to start processes like apache and mysqld on boot up
<trupheenix> so how do i stop that?
<nightrider> ztf, winecfg
<Slart> detrix: you can add all the old settings to your xorg.conf if you really want.. but it usually works without it
<dopple> sebsebseb: when i installed lucid what came up was like a full screen thing that had stuff like system, internet, preferences and stuff like that on the left, and the apps in that category on the right.. it was horrible
<askhader> trupheenix: Do you need apache and mysql?
<Jordan_U> Andrew_M: #grub is what you want (and I can help you there:)
<abhi_nav> JackStoner, I succesfully connected to yahoo. you dont type example@yahoo.com just type 'example' and then password. try it
<sebsebseb> dopple: applications places system yes :)
<dopple> sebsebseb: yeah that thing.. i hated it.. no desktop like in karmic
<trupheenix> askhader: no i don't need them. i want to start them manually when i require them.
<sebsebseb> dopple: if  you don't like the default look of Gnome you can customize, plus there are loads of alternatives
<detrix> Slart:  when I  install the nVidia drivers, all I get for resolutions is 640x480 or 320x240
<sebsebseb> dopple: uhmm 9.10 is like 10.04 as well
<sebsebseb> detrix: when it comes to thsi
<dopple> no
<ubu_ntu> I installed ubuntu on my desktop and whenever i try to boot from it my monitor stops working after the completing ubuntu installation screen (ive tried with two different monitors) it also works on my laptop.... ubuntu that is
<JackStoner> abhi_nav, i tried with another account and it worked i think this account has an issue...wait i try something, thanks btw :)
<sebsebseb> dopple: both have those menus, and a desktop
<dopple> i just installed karmic and that thing doesnt come up... all those things are under the ubuntu logo in the top left screen
<akkan84> how can i stop SSD from erasing everything i install after cold boot?
<sebsebseb> dopple: which thing?
<Slart> detrix: check in /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see why it thinks it can't use higher resolutions.. pastebin the entire file if you want and let us have a look at it as well
<dopple> sigh
<sebsebseb> dopple: be more specific, I am  not following
<sebsebseb> dopple: also you can customize 10.04
<sebsebseb> dopple: to look  like 9.10
<Slart> akkan84: SSD? why would a solid state disk do that?
<abhi_nav> JackStoner, yes It seems like problem with specific account and not with empathy.
<detrix> ok.  one moment please
<ztf> Can i change the login sound in 10.04
<Jordan_U> akkan84: I suggest that you do a standard install, rather than using unetbootin / startup disk creator.
<ztf> How to change the login sound in 10.04????
<trupheenix> askhader: ?
<dopple> ok.. when i installed lucid... when i booted up, what i saw on the screen was more or less like a launcher for apps... when i installed karmic.. thats all accessible by clicking the ubuntu logo in the top left corner, not taking up the whole screen
<Jordan_U> akkan84: You can add what is called "persistence" to your current setup, but it is IMHO still sub stadard comparted to a real install.
<jens_> How to install wacom bamboo touch & pen in 10.04?? (:
<Niccoli> Blueskaj, I typed in my make (ati) and model 9200 in the package manager, no luck
<Svartalf> akkan84: I would have to concur with Jordan_U's assessment there.  It shouldn't "erase" anything if you've actually installed to the SSD.  I've installed to a RAID0 (only sane config for RAID0...) setup with two SSD's recently for my server and it works fine.
<sec-r1z> guys i wanna to know if i can install scapy2 on ubuntu 10.04 ???
<askhader> trupheenix: Is there a link to mysql.server in /etc/rc2.d ?
<jens_> How to install wacom bamboo pen & touch in 10.04?? (:
<clarence_> ..
<Slart> !repeat | jens_
<ubottu> jens_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<dopple> although karmic is still being laggy as hell with screen updates so i might just be scrapping the whole ubuntu idea
<trupheenix> askhader: there was a utility right? u could choose what stuff rc2 started?
<nightrider> ztf, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvYIugyNc2o
<Svartalf> dopple: Might I suggest turning off Compiz?
<askhader> trupheenix: I wouldn't know, I don't use graphical interfaces.
<dopple> svartalf: sure you can suggest that... what is it? :)
<clarence_> j
<dopple> svartalf: suggest anything you like... you just might have to explain what it is ;-)
<trupheenix> askhader: no no a command line utlility i can't seem to get the name
<askhader> trupheenix: Nor do I use commapnd line utilities
<askhader> trupheenix: I'm asking if there is a symolbic link to mysql in your /etc/rc2.d
<Svartalf> dopple: It's the compositing manager (meaning special effects...eyecandy) for Ubuntu.  It uses OpenGL aggressively and if you've got less than a mid-end card or higher, it's going to possibly feel laggy.
<clarence_> f
<Svartalf> dopple: Try going to System->Preferences->Appearance in your menus on the desktop, it will bring up a pop-up with tabs.
<trupheenix> askhader: yes there is
<trupheenix> askhader: but this is not the right way to remove it
<askhader> trupheenix: This is why it is being started up at bot.
<dopple> svartalf: system?
<askhader> trupheenix: By what convention?
<Svartalf> dopple: If you click on the "Visual Effects" tab, it'll move to it.
<Worms> dopple: I thought you were after initial grub2 screen for  removing memtest and bringing windows to top? have you solved it?
<adex> is there a good app that lets you use a pc controller for emulators and such
<Svartalf> dopple: Yeah, the system menu, sub menu preferences, item Appearance.
<dopple> svartalf: got ya...
<trupheenix> askhader:  u have to keep hunting
<oddtod> hey i have vmware installed on my computer and i'm looking to enable 3d graphics on the virtual machines. From what i read it require opengl 2.0 but i have 1.3 installed how can i upgrade
<askhader> trupheenix: What?
<dopple> worms: no i havent solved that.... but if i cant get this to stop being so laggy im just gonna remove it :(
<Svartalf> Once you've got the Visual Effects tab selected, click "None" to turn it off.  If it's already in "None", don't know what to tell you unless I've got more info for you.
<Svartalf> er, from...
<dopple> svartalf: yah visual effects are off :(
<jstew> Hi, I'm following the instructions outlined here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Intrepid but getting failed to fecth errors. My guess is that there are not AMD64 packages for old releases?
<k-rad> here i am, ready to assist you with your inqueries.
<detrix> Slart: by the way, I have a FX5500
<jstew> Failed to fetch http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz
<trupheenix> askhader: http://nixcraft.com/shell-scripting/542-ubuntu-linux-control-startup-services-scripts.html
<dopple> ive never known linux to be slower than windows....
<Niccoli> BluesKaj, I typed in my make (ati) and model (9200) in the package manager, no luck
<askhader> dopple: Who claims otherwise?
<banker247> hey scorch
<dopple> askhader, hmm??
<Krow_> hi
<Svartalf> dopple:  Shouldn't be- my stuff isn't like that and I'm running against all sort of goofball hardware.
<askhader> dopple: Who claims that Windows is faster than Linux?
<Slart> detrix: you might want to check which binary driver version you should be using.. the newest one doesn't support all cards...
<Krow_> Askhader
<Krow_> Me
<Krow_> :p
<dopple> askhader, right now, i am....
<banker247> am i in big room?
<askhader> dopple: What seems to be the problem?
<dopple> this thing is super laggy
<askhader> What 'thing' ?
<crdlb> Niccoli: your video card is supported by the radeon driver that is included with ubuntu
<banker247> theres a buncha zombies in there
<dopple> askhader,  linux
<crdlb> Niccoli: the only reason it wouldn't work is if you switched from an nvidia or newer ATI card (so you'll need to remove those drivers)
<nightrider> blown
<Slart> detrix: I have some errands to run so I can't help you any further.. but check that log file.. it should tell you what it thinks of your monitor, frequencies and such.. then it should list all the graphics modes it wants to use and probably say something like "this frequency is too low" or something like that
<trupheenix> askhader: update-rc.d that's what i was looking for
<trupheenix> askhader: it removes all links
<dopple> every system ive ever run linux on ran WAY faster than in windows... but for some reason... this one is running much slower
<Niccoli> crdlb, how can I tell if its my video card thats running my graphics or if its my onboard (I switched from an onboard)
<Krow_> someone plays world of warfract here ? >< sorry i'm not on the best place for this question but nobody is on " #wow " :p
<askhader> dopple: Then you're doing it wrong
<askhader> Krow_: ##wine
<Krow_> k
<Jordan_U> dopple: What graphics card?
<Krow_> i'll try
<askhader> er
<askhader> #winehq I think
<crdlb> Niccoli: um, which one is the monitor plugged in to?
<adex> is there a good app for pc controllers for emulators
<Niccoli> crdlb, its plugged into my radeon at the moment
<dopple> Jordan_U, Intel Graphics card... thats all lspci tells me
<sugna> I am trying to write a bash script that makes use of zenity. for this is need to read a file and preface every line with TRUE or FALSE. can anyone think of a way of doing this?
<crdlb> Niccoli: therefore, you're using that GPU :)
<Niccoli> crdlb, but when I run open arena and look at the video secton it lists the onboard not my radeon
<Krow_> HUm
<crdlb> Niccoli: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Gwar> Hi guys. Looking for some assistance. Is there a way to disable the Middle Mouse Paste functionality but Keep the middle mouse button working for everything else? (i.e. Disabling the middle mouse with .xmodmap is not a solution! :D)
<Krow_> askh , ##wine is empty ><
<Gwar> Krow_, you want #winehq
<Niccoli> crdlb, no clue what that means this is my first problem on ubuntu and Ive only been on it 3-4 days xD
<Krow_> I want somebody who play world of warcraft x)
<crdlb> !pastebin | Niccoli
<ubottu> Niccoli: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<detrix> Slart:  here is the pastebin:   www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/iK1uYfpw
<crdlb> Niccoli: you can open the file with gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<trism> sugna: perhaps: while read LINE; do echo "TRUE ${LINE}"; done < file_here; probably better to ask in #bash
<Jordan_U> sugna: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/001
<Gwar> Krow_, head to #winehq, they might be able to help. I am there too, so put your problem there ;)
<jens_> How to install wacom bamboo pen & touch in 10.04?? (:
<Worms> dopple: to remove memtest you have to navigate to /etc/grub.d and make 20_memtest86+ unexecutable By typing sudo chmod -x 20_memtest86+. To bring windows to top rename 30_os-prober to something like 06_os-prober (less than 10) and update grub.
<Krow_> Thanks Gwar
<jub369> sebsebseb ya there
<sebsebseb> jub369: yeah just about
<banker247> can osmeone check my game i'm in an wierd area
<maco> jens_: my Bamboo Fun worked as soon as i plugged it in on 10.04
<guntbert> !ot | banker247
<ubottu> banker247: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dopple> Worms, awesome thanks.. now if i can only figure out why this is running super slow in linux then i'll keep it
<sebsebseb> !pm > jub369
<ubottu> jub369, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> jub369: you can ask question here, and the real one
<Krow_> So i play world of warcraft , i use wine and i wanna know if when cataclysm will work with wine? ( cataclysm is an extension of wow ^^ )
<sebsebseb> jub369: to the whole channel
<h00k> !wine | Krow_
<ubottu> Krow_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Gwar> Krow_, go to the wine website, go to the appdb. If anyone has figured it out, they would post it there
<ztf> does sb wine autocad sucessfully?
<Krow_> ok thx
<SlidingHorn> Krow_: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Krow_> and sorry for my english i'm french <_< , i'm 14 =p
<Krow_> thanks for your help
<rao> hi
<kas> hi
<Krow_> hi
<rao> i m new to backtrack 4
<Worms> dopple: One more beauty of grub is that it remembers the last os you booted. Just type GRUB_DEFAULT=saved and SAVEDEFAULT=true in /etc/default/grub file
<SlidingHorn> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Jordan_U> dopple: What is the output of this command: glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"
<banker247> sorry wrong chat channal
<kas> Worms: nice to know!
<rao> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<rao> any one help me pleceeeeeeeeeeeeee
<h00k> !help | rao
<ubottu> rao: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Niccoli> crdlb, http://paste.ubuntu.com/453041/
<dopple> Jordan_U, direct rendering: Yes
<dopple> Worms,  ty
<JackStoner> abhi_nav, i got my account locked :(
<rao> okay brother
<abhi_nav> JackStoner, locked? how?
<guntbert> !backtrack | rao
<ubottu> rao: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<JackStoner> abhi_nav, i think someone has been trying to log in many times using the wrong password so now i have a 24-hr block
<Exxon> rao, #backtrack-linux
<abhi_nav> JackStoner, ohhh so sad. try after 24 hr. and if you have alternate email set then ask it for forget password and set new password. (just my opinion)
<Yashy> rotating desktop backgrounds using http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=612498  Anyone know the commandline difference to have a different image appear on each monitor?
<crdlb> Niccoli: it is using the radeon, but something is going wrong with 3d acceleration; you should try disabling the onboard graphics in the BIOS setup
<Niccoli> crdlb, how would I go about doing that?
<JackStoner> abhi_nav, wil try the alternate email thing :P thanks
<abhi_nav> JackStoner, :)
<Jordan_U> dopple: Could you pastebin the outpu from "dmesg | grep drm"
<coder7> Hey folks, I've got some UEC questions, is this the right place to ask?
<Krow_> heum
<Krow_> what time is it please ? xD
<Jordan_U> coder7: #ubuntu-server is probably better.
<JackStoner> abhi_nav, i can sign on to yahoo mail on but not on pidgin :(
<foxlover> Hey, there is any way to have "speedcontrol" program in Ubuntu without compiling it?
<dopple> Jordan_U,  dmesg | grep drm returns no results
<coder7> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jordan_U> coder7: You're welcome.
<abhi_nav> JackStoner, it was empathy problem?
<detrix42> Slart:  http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/iK1uYfpw
<guntbert> Krow_: keep to the topic please - answers from all around the world would not be helpful anyway
<Crazycheese> Hello! Im looking to buying two all-in-one printing devices. Do you know what manufacturer officially supports linux in opensource way(not binary blobs)?
<JackStoner> abhi_nav, well...both empathy and pidgin
<crdlb> Niccoli: it varies by computer, but you should be able to hit a key when booting (before ubuntu starts) and enter the BIOS configuration
<abhi_nav> JackStoner, then you wll get more appropriate help in theyre respective channelr or wiki. I dont know much in it
<Niccoli> crdlb, I know how to get into BIOS, but what would the option look like for disabling my onboard?
<Jordan_U> dopple: Ok, that means that you aren't using Kernel Mode Setting for some reason (it may have been blacklisted for cards similar to yours). Enabling KMS may get you better performance.
<Pascat> ...When did you guys fix that thing where I couldn't switch users using the FGLRX Driver? o.o
<zkriesse> JackStoner: what is your issue
<dustybin> i need to install mythtv .23 frontend on ubuntu karmic, karmic only comes with .22, is there a such thing as a unstable repo?
<JackStoner> abhi_nav, thanks though for your time
<Pascat> before, I had to uninstall the video driver to pull that off
<JackStoner> zkriesse, i cant seem to connect on yahoo using empathy OR pidgin
<abhi_nav> JackStoner, hmm
<detrix42> Slart: and here is my xorg.conf pastebin   http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/gM1tcETK
<dopple> Jordan_U,  btw, /var/log/kern.log is huge and full of lines similar to Jun 21 14:53:53 juggalo-laptop kernel: [ 3107.237522] hda-intel: spurious response 0x0:0x0, last cmd=0x270600
<zkriesse> JackStoner: strange
<guntbert> Pascat: "we guys" didn't fix anything - we try to help fellow users
<xomp> hello, trying to run screen -R newscreen -S and get this error: "Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/0' - please check." can someone please help?
<zkriesse> JackStoner: I wouldn't be able to test it for you....I don't use Yahoo due to it's insecurity and such
<Pascat> Sorry... I'm surprised here.
<Pascat> I thought that couldn't be fixed.
<JackStoner> zkriesse, i can connect with another account though, just this one particular yahoo account (and im sure the password is correct coz i can log in on yahoo mail)
<Crazycheese> Hello! Im looking to buying two all-in-one printing devices. Do you know what manufacturer officially supports linux in opensource way(not binary blobs)?
<vivimado> my messenger have problems so can help me some one ?
<zkriesse> vivimado: what's the issue my friend
<zkriesse> JackStoner: Hmm
<vivimado> i cant have sound and video
<zkriesse> JackStoner: That's odd
<crdlb> Niccoli: oh, it should just be something like "Onboard GPU", but it might be buried
<zkriesse> vivimado: Concerning what? Just sound and video in general or what
<SlidingHorn> Crazycheese: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers
<Crazycheese> SlidingHorn: thats nice, ty!
<dopple> Jordan_U, how do i enable KMS?
<vivimado> yes just sound and video
<Jordan_U> dopple: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes  explains how to re-enable KMS, though there is a chance that will cause hard locks with your hardware.
<zkriesse> vivimado: For say a movie?
<dopple> cute
<JackStoner> zkriesse, ya...been trying now pidgin gives me a message that the account is locked while empathy doesnt seem to know why i cant connect
<zkriesse> JackStoner: Hmmm...I'm at a total loss
<vivimado> on pidgin dont working
<zkriesse> vivimado: Ok so sound doesn't work on Pidgin
<JackStoner> zkriesse, its ok.. :)
<SlidingHorn> JackStoner: sounds like you've been trying to log in with the incorrect information.  I think you may have to contact yahoo in some form to see about getting the account unlocked
<vivimado> u know other the same pidgin for ubuntu?
<zkriesse> vivimado: Did you go in the Preferences menu and check the option to make sound when someone pings you or says your name in conversation?
<Gump> hey #ubuntu, would it be possible to use an sd card as a livecd/liveusb device?
<JackStoner> SlidingHorn, strange thing is i've been trying to log in with the same password which works on yahoo mail
<Gwar> Gump, an SD card connected to what? A card reader?
<Gump> gwar: built in card reader
<vivimado> just me i know my password
<Jordan_U> Gump: Yes, you can even to a standard Ubuntu install if it's large enough (I've done it).
<Pen> Are there any PDF readers that are both Windows/Ubuntu friendly?
<Gwar> Gump, It should be able to. Just remember to set the reader to boot first
<Gwar> Pen, Adobe Reader?
<Crazycheese> SlidingHorn: I dont understand.. I need a printer that has official page for linux and provides .ppd CUPS driver without any own tools or scripts...
<Pen> Besides that hunk of crap
<Pen> lol
<Gump> awesome. so how do i go about doing it? format the disk,
<Gump> then what
<ztf> I can't login gmail in firefox,there's no problem if i use chrome
<Gwar> Gump, unetbootin
<Crazycheese> So opensource printing under linux is nonexistant?
<Gwar> Or, use the Ubuntu's own software
<Gump> alright thanks
<dopple> Jordan_U, im not quite sure this is a i8xx chip tho.... output of lspci for VGA is: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) Graphics Controller [8086:8108] (rev 07)
<Gump> i'm attempting to partition my disk and install windows to the same HD as my ubuntu install. any warnings you guys might have?
<dopple> Gump, windows is going to overwrite your boot loader so make sure you have an alternate way to boot back into ubuntu and repair the bootloader
<abhi_nav> Gump, 1st install windows and then ubuntu
<dopple> err.. overwrite your MBR i should say
<Jordan_U> dopple: Oh, poulsbo...
<Gump> dopple: that's what i need a livecd for
<Ryan1> I just installed Windows 7 after my Ubunto installation and now I can't see my CDROM drive listed in the BIOS as a boot option nor can I see it as a mounted drive in Ubuntu
<robert99> hi. i have a strage problem: my computer sometimes doesn't start up. is anybody willing to help me?
<Gwar> Gump, why not use the windows installer?
<Gwar> or are you past that phase and want a commited dual boot?
<Jordan_U> dopple: Poulsbo has notoriously bad linux support.
<Gump> gwar, i will. first i'm going to partition my disk using a gparted livecd, then im going to install windows to that partition, then im going to use a livecd to fix my bootloader
<dopple> abhi_nav,  not necessary to install windows first, as long as he has a livecd that he can use to boot back in and re-do the MBR with grub
 * JackStoner goes to sleep 
<dopple> Jordan_U, i was afraid you were gonna say that :-/
<abhi_nav> dopple, yah I knoow that solution. but I am not clear if he is noob or not. so I ddnt suggest that.
<hoverbear> Theres no 10.4 Ubuntu torrents. :S
<dopple> hoverbear,  sure there are
<jstew> Hi, is there any way to just download the upgrade files for later when using do-release-upgrade?
<hoverbear> dopple: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt
<abhi_nav> hoverbear, there are. I downloaded from it only
<Gwar> Check your PMs Gump :0
<Jordan_U> jstew: You can use --sandbox which does that, along with some more interesting awesomeness :)
<hoverbear> abhi_nav: They're not on the site. :S http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt
<jstew> Jordan_U: Ah, thank you, man.
<skeeter101> hey guys, I have Ubuntu 9.10 and I have installed a second network card and configured it with a static ip addy.  eth0 is set as an internal ip for my local stuff, eth1 is set with static.  From the box itself, I can ping the internal ip and the external ip.  From a windows machine, I can ping the internal ip, but not the external ip that is on the second network card.  Can someone point me in the right direction to sol
<VanessaE> question:  I'm doing a fresh install of lucid (32 bit) on another box and it seems to be hanging around the 94% mark.  It's done this twice now, but the disc checks out OK, and the hardware seems to be fine.
<Ryan1> I don't see my CDROM listed as a drive in the /etc/fstab file.  I can't access my CDROM.  Does anyone have any ideas as to why?
<abhi_nav> hoverbear, I ask here at my time and someone good man give me the direct link. wait let me see if i can found it for you
<dopple> hoverbear: dont know the exact url for the iso you want, but heres the one i used to get 10.04 netbook version: http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04-netbook-i386.iso.torrent
<hoverbear> Thank you sir
<dopple> so i would assume if you just change that url around for the correct iso you want.. maybe change netbook to desktop, it should work for you
<daeda1us> just installed 10.04, and trying to access shares from a windows machine straight out of the box... using Places, Network... I get a list of the windows boxes on the network, but when i try to access i get "Unable to mount location. Failed to retrieve share list from server." Any ideas? I've been able to access windows share from other linux machines with no problems.
<Sansui350A> question: is there a way I can build a kernel WITHOUT upstart?
<thiagoss> Any reason why automake1.8 isn't in lucid repositories? Automake from 1.4 to 1.10 are available, except it
<dopple> Jordan_U, any suggestions for this video card? :-) i really dont wanna scrap the ubuntu idea
<VanessaE> I left the install to run for about an hour and 15 minutes, came back to find it at 94%, and left it alone.  An hour later, it was still stuck there.
<Aut0ExeC> hi guys... how do i make a ubuntu install in a flash drive so that my changes can be saved
<Sansui350A> dopple: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150459
<Aut0ExeC> ??
<skeeter101> someone wanna take a stab at this for me?
<skeeter101> hey guys, I have Ubuntu 9.10 and I have installed a second network card and configured it with a static ip addy.  eth0 is set as an internal ip for my local stuff, eth1 is set with static.  From the box itself, I can ping the internal ip and the external ip.  From a windows machine, I can ping the internal ip, but not the external ip that is on the second network card.  Can someone point me in the right direction to sol
<Jordan_U> jstew: You're welcome. Don't be surprised when it actually starts upgrading things, all modifications to system files after starting do-release-upgrade --sandbox, untill you reboot, are temporary.
<dopple> Sansui350A, have you ever been successful in changing the video card in a netbook? hell it was hard enough installing operating systems without a cdrom drive! :P
<mikubuntu> heeeellllllp!!  i'm screwed!!! i just installed 10.04 using the alt installer on my friends computer, and wiped out her xp, and now buntu wont boot!!! what do i do?  the screen is saying no signal.
<abhi_nav> hoverbear, I found it. one this page you get torrent links: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#bt
<Sansui350A> dopple: oh, yeah... netbook is no-go for video-card swap...
<dopple> Sansui350A,  hehehe yeah i know ;-)
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Try holding shift during boot and see if you can get into "recovery mode"
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: ok, gimme a sec
<dopple> Sansui350A, and operating system installations on a netbook require about a fifth of vodka as a prerequisite :)
<bigleon> Hey folks I need somehelp networking... I've been working on this 2 days strait. I have a Dell Wireless 1397(Broadcom 4312) ... I ran "Rfkill" and i got "1:phy1: wireless LAN software blocked: yes" I've gotten wireless to work twice but it locks up system after areboot (i'm on my 3rd reinstall started with kubuntu, and ecided to go with ubuntu hoping it was more stable.) Other points of intrest i'm using a Wubi install.
<daeda1us> just installed 10.04, and trying to access shares from a windows machine straight out of the box... using Places, Network... I get a list of the windows boxes on the network, but when i try to access i get "Unable to mount location. Failed to retrieve share list from server." Any ideas? I've been able to access windows share from other linux machines with no problems. maybe some stupid thing i'm missing?
<dopple> step one, imbibe mass quantities of alcohol, step two, abandon all hope... :P
<ukixx-baby> hallo ppl i need support ...
<Sansui350A> dopple: F*K that, a whole BOTTLE! is what you'll need.. try UNR 9.10.. and playdeb, getdeb, and medibuntu repos to it.. and she'll run...
<ukixx-baby> i need us my middle mouse click scroll......
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: ok, got a screen with second option as recovery mode .. enter?
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Yes.
<dopple> Sansui350A,  so having used the 9.10 desktop was a bad idea, i should have used netbook remix eh
<joris> Hello! I have a question about my video card.
<Sansui350A> dopple: YES!
<skeeter101> I am hoping that my issue is a simple one to solve, does anyone have any suggestions on where I should start to look for the answer?
<skeeter101> hey guys, I have Ubuntu 9.10 and I have installed a second network card and configured it with a static ip addy.  eth0 is set as an internal ip for my local stuff, eth1 is set with static.  From the box itself, I can ping the internal ip and the external ip.  From a windows machine, I can ping the internal ip, but not the external ip that is on the second network card.  Can someone point me in the right direction to sol
<dopple> Sansui350A,  whats that part about the repos?
<ukixx-baby> " middle mouse click scroll " is not working any one how
<ne7work> i'm with xubuntu 10.04 x64 and i have this error when I write sudo apt-get update in terminal W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 35DA01C261E46227
<ne7work> someone can help me?
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: something flashed onscreen, then went black again with message in the center says 'no input signal'
<ukixx-baby> help..
<Sansui350A> dopple: getdeb.net, playdeb.net and medibuntu.org... also get the one from ultimateedition.info as well...
<VanessaE> ne7work, go to the site you got that PPA info from, and see if there are commands they want you to run to add a proper signing key
<ukixx-baby> i need the middle mouse click scroll to work .... help :)
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: What graphics card?\
<daeda1us> dopple, i've used Jolicloud on my Acer Aspire One netbook... easy to install and works like a dream out of the box
<leftist> can i sync my iphone in ubuntu?
<ne7work> VanessaE, please come on query
<Jangal> I installed Ubuntu server on compact flash card but it can´t boot. Installation was successful but after restarting nothing happens.
<dopple> daeda1us, thats what this is.. aspire one
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: how can i tell i don't have any screen
<dopple> whats jolicloud?
<Jordan_U> leftist: Yes, it should work out of the box with Applications > Sound and Video > Rhythmbox Music Player
<Jangal> And why does it show it as /dev/sda in installation if it is connected using CF to laptop IDE?
<daeda1us> ubuntu based netbook os
<donkrawallo> daeda1us: your problem has something to do with DNS, if you try to access the share via the IP address of the pc it should work....
<Jangal> shouldn´ t it be /dev/hda ?
<daeda1us> quite like UNR
<ukixx-baby> support me plz
<daeda1us> just with some extras
<oCean_> !helpme | ukixx-baby
<ubottu> ukixx-baby: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Kyo> what is ukixx
<leftist> cool jordan_u.
<daeda1us> i found UNR to be a bit young
<Gwar> ukixx-baby, What do you mean? the Scrolling part or the clicking part of the mouse?
<Jangal> and can I boot unbuntu server using install cd?
<bigleon> gwar maybe the wheel?
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: nvidia geforce 6150 le
<detrix> Slart:  not sure exactly what I did, but its working now
<VanessaE> Now to repeat my question, which apparently got buried:  Installing lucid 32 bit on a freshly formatted HD hangs at about 94%, even when left for 1-2 hours.  Any ideas why?
<joris> I have a video card:  ATI Radeon 9250 128 DDR + TV Out + DVI in Ubuntu 9.10 with 2 monitors connected. These show exact the same image with the same resolution. I want to change this.
<ztf> 登陆没有声音
<joris> I want a dual head!
<zkriesse> !chi | ztf
<bigleon> VanessaE Do you have a massive harddrive or is your HD a old and possibly corrupted?
<ukixx-baby> Gwar u now when u click the middle mouse scroll
<Gwar> so middle click basically ukixx-baby ?
<detrix> joris: have you tried   menu
<ukixx-baby> i need it to scroll like in windows
<ukixx-baby> yes
<ukixx-baby> the click u now
<Gwar> is this in firefox yes?
<detrix> joris: have you tried   menu  System->Preferences->monitors
<Gwar> or does middle click not work at all?
<oCean_> !who | Gwar
<ubottu> Gwar: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Go back to the grub menu and press 'e' to edit the menu entry. Add "nomodeset" to the end of the list of kernel parameters.
<ukixx-baby> i need it to behave like it do in windows u now
<VanessaE> bigleon, 80 GB, freshly wiped clean via dd, repartitioned and re-formatted - 20GB for the system, the rest for general storage (home will be on a second drive)
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: ok, how?  :)
<Gwar> ukixx-baby, What do you mean behave like in windows? I don't use windows, so I dont know what it is you want it to do!
<ukixx-baby> Gwar ... do u understand my needs ?
<jamil_1> hello, Vlc player has suddenly stopped working. What ever format I try to play it gives error No suitable decoder module
<ukixx-baby> lol
<daeda1us> just installed 10.04, and trying to access shares from a windows machine straight out of the box... using Places, Network... I get a list of the windows boxes on the network, but when i try to access i get "Unable to mount location. Failed to retrieve share list from server." Any ideas? I've been able to access windows share from other linux machines with no problems. maybe some stupid thing i'm missing?
<bigleon> VanessaE : Well one possiblity is your HD is on the fritz and on it's way out. (Had a similar issue with one of my old harddrives. one of my western digitals finally died after 11 years of use... )
<NthDegree> ukixx-baby, you referring to middle click scroll?
<daeda1us> is there a log file for the samba client i could have a look at maybe?
<ukixx-baby> yes
<ukixx-baby> do any one understand my needs ?
<bigleon> (repeating buried Q)Hey folks I need somehelp networking... I've been working on this 2 days strait. I have a Dell Wireless 1397(Broadcom 4312) ... I ran "Rfkill" and i got "1:phy1: wireless LAN software blocked: yes" I've gotten wireless to work twice but it locks up system after areboot (i'm on my 3rd reinstall started with kubuntu, and ecided to go with ubuntu hoping it was more stable.) Other points of intrest i'm using a Wubi install.
<NthDegree> ukixx-baby, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=767335
<ukixx-baby> i need the middle mouse click scroll to do the scrolling uow
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: do you mean the boot sequence?
<NthDegree> ukixx-baby, that thread shows you how to enable middle click scroll
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Boot holding shift, go to the recovery mode menu entry, press 'e', add "nomodeset" to the list of kernel paramters (after "ro single"), then press ctrl+x to boot this modified entry.
<NthDegree> ukixx-baby, it's a firefox option, not a Windows behaviour
<joris> detrix: Yes I did! Look here: http://www.picpaste.com/Schermvoorkeuren.png
<NthDegree> ukixx-baby, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=767335 ^^
<alkemann> running wubi on my laptop. 2 partitions (before installing wbui) think i have 3 now. the system monitor shows a device called /dev/loop0 . what is this? is the fact that it is almost full the thing that is making copying a file to a usb stick very slow? how can I make this partition bigger?
<ukixx-baby> how about chroms?
<Gwar> Hi guys. Looking for some assistance. Is there a way to disable the Middle Mouse Paste functionality but Keep the middle mouse button working for everything else? (i.e. Disabling the middle mouse with .xmodmap is not a solution! :D)
<valen`> hey
<joris> I live in Belgium and I am Duch speaking.
<valen`> I'm a noob
<NthDegree> ukixx-baby, look for autoscrolling, that is what the feature is called
<valen`> coyld anyone help me?
<PigeonCluster> joris, i live in the US and i am duck eating
<bigleon> alkemann one sec reading your q.
<valen`> could*
<oCean_> joris: dutch support in #ubuntu-nl
<BluesKaj> !nl | joris
<ubottu> joris: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<ukixx-baby> i well tnx man ..
<VanessaE> bigleon, no apparent problems with the hard disk
<Tazer> Hello, can anyone help me with this hard drive? No operating system or anything seems able to work with it; it's set as unallocated and sometimes tells me it needs a label. Not even GParted seems able to do anything; it asks me to create a partition table and while I do, it apparently just..doesn't register and stays the same
<oCean_> ukixx-baby: see here, this might help. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=478418
<h00k> !ask | valen`
<ubottu> valen`: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<h00k> !ot | PigeonCluster
<ubottu> PigeonCluster: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<NthDegree> Tazer, have you got "Virus Protection" enabled in the BIOS?
<oCean_> ukixx-baby: see post #8
<PigeonCluster> Tazer, sounds like a badly dead HD
<valen`> ok
<NthDegree> Tazer, that interferes with the MBR and such by making it read-only, which can mess things up
<ukixx-baby> ok tnx
<Tazer> Ah
<Tazer> How would I check that/disable it?
<bigleon> VanessaE  if it's a harddrive try listening to your HD... listen for clicks and tapping. when you install particuarlly when it locks up... it can be tedious but it's old fashion tall tell sign that something is wrong hardware side... Otherwise I recommend redownloading your distro re burn to a disk and reinstall.
<PigeonCluster> Tazer, which, incidentally, is actually a good thing when you are not actually trying to change it
<NthDegree> Tazer, look on the CMOS Setup bits (y'know the menu when you press DEL or F2 or w/e on boot?)
<Tazer> Yeah
<NthDegree> it should be listed somewhere in there if the BIOS supports it
<valen`> My microphone doesn't work, and when I connect to teamspeak 3, whatever I listen (music, etc.) it sounds as my microphone (sorry 4 my english, sucks)
<BluesKaj> Tazer, did you try formatting it by clicking on the partition then choosing format ...I have to ask
<NthDegree> and if it's enabled, it needs to be turned off
<bigleon> alkemann I got the exact same setup as you for the most part, before installing Wubi, i had to partions my Core for Win7 + my 200 gig seperated partion. One thing to note with wubi is you sacrafice some disc performace.
<moes> Please provide me with url for adding distro to grub 2
<Tazer> Alright, thank you very much; yeah, i did try to format also
<Aut0ExeC> hi guys.... how to install to flash drive?
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: ok, i got edit mode, i see ro single, then the next line is starts with echo 'loading initial ramdisk...'  do i press enter to creat a new line to put   '  nomodeset  '?
<Jordan_U> moes: "sudo update-grub" should detect your other distro automagically.
<bigleon> alkemann Now the partion used for wubi probbaly is very minimal and takes up no more space than it needs... So I can't see that being issue, so problem possibly lies in a ram issue or an overall lack of space... I'd make sure that your wubi install is on your bigger partion.
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: No, add to the end of the line, after "ro single"
<valen`> !ask  My microphone doesn't work, and when I connect to teamspeak 3, whatever I listen (music, etc.) it sounds as my microphone (sorry 4 my english, sucks). Pulseaudio doesn't "autorize" my microphone*
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: one space after the 'e' of single?
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Correct.
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: with or without single quote marks?
<Aut0ExeC> i need to know how to install to flash drive to changes can be saved please
<Aut0ExeC> thats when i boot from usb
<bigleon> valen sounds like you have some driver configuations to check into.
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Without.
<valen`> segura sucks
<Segura> lol
<Segura> ?
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: and then control x?
<p1l0t> How do you open a directory that you do not own? sudo cd does not work. Do I have to chown it to get in?
<hello_kitty> I made a hello world C program following a tutorial.  When I try to run it by typing ./myprogram I get an error: "cannot execute binary file"  do I need to provide a path to whatever runs binary files, or something....??
<bigleon> !microphone |  valen
<Segura> xDD
<bigleon> *failed bot use*
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<{n8}> hello_kitty, did you chmod it?
<Jordan_U> Aut0ExeC: I recommend just doing a standard ubuntu install rather than using tools like usb startup disk creator or unetbootin.
<valen`> bigleon, help meeee
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Yes.
<valen`> ANYONE COULD HELP ME, PLEASE? My microphone doesn't work, and when I connect to teamspeak 3, whatever I listen (music, etc.) it sounds as my microphone (sorry 4 my english, sucks). Pulseaudio doesn't "autorize" my microphone*
<hello_kitty> {n8}: I did chmod +x myprogram    is that sufficient?
<sabuntu> hello_kitty: did you compile it?
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: ok, terminal working away
<{n8}> hello_kitty, yeah
<{n8}> thats what i use
<{n8}> +x
<hello_kitty> sabuntu: yes, I caompiled helloworld.c to "myprogram"
<bigleon> valen i would hit up some wiki's on your particular mic model is it intergated or external is a good place to start.
<moes> Jordan_U, even if it uses grub legacy added to root of distro being added
<valen`> external
<Aut0ExeC> Jordan_U: i see ok thanks
<babalu> hello, could someone help me install this? http://repo.or.cz/w/libflashsupport-jack.git
<stack_underflow> does anyone know what ubuntu's default kernel timer frequency is?
<Jordan_U> moes: Could you rephrase that sentence?
<ukixx-baby> oo yes it call scroll wheel .....
<Aut0ExeC> Jordan_U: hope i dont accidently install to my hard drive :(
<bigleon> Hey folks I need somehelp networking... I've been working on this 2 days strait. I have a Dell Wireless 1397(Broadcom 4312) ... I ran "Rfkill" and i got "1:phy1: wireless LAN software blocked: yes" I've gotten wireless to work twice but it locks up system after areboot (i'm on my 3rd reinstall started with kubuntu, and ecided to go with ubuntu hoping it was more stable.) Other points of intrest i'm using a Wubi install.
<sabuntu> hello_kitty: what was the file extension for the program u made and compiled?
<Jordan_U> Aut0ExeC: One thing you need to be aware of though.
<Aut0ExeC> Jordan_U: sup
<hello_kitty> sabuntu: no extension.   I just tried this:  sudo ./myprogram and received an error ./hw: 1: Syntax error: word unexpected (expecting ")")     <-- Does this mean it is running...?
<BluesKaj> bigleon, is it absolutely necessary to use a wubi install ?
<ukixx-baby> wee need the scroll While technically on ubu 10.10
<hello_kitty> sabuntu: i mean, trying to run, and the program itself has the error  (rather htan not running at all)
<Jordan_U> Aut0ExeC: When you get to the last menu in the installer, there will be a button labeled "advanced", you need to click it and select your flash drive as the drive to install grub to.
<Aut0ExeC> Jordan_U: oko ok
<bigleon> Blueskaj I prefer to keep my Win7 install for wow and other windoze games ( that and my win 7 disk is about 100miles away atm.)
<hello_kitty> sabuntu: i guess i should also mention that "myprogram" is actually called "hw"
<moes> Jordan_U, I want to add a distro that uses grub legacy as the boot manager I will add grub to the root partition will grub 2 still recognize the new distro
<Aut0ExeC> Jordan_U: good info brother... power to the people
<Jordan_U> moes: Yes, grub2 will recognize it.
<moes> Jordan_U, Many thanks
<sabuntu> hello_kitty: it sounds like the program its self might have a error
<Jordan_U> moes: You're welcome.
<Aut0ExeC> Jordan_U: right on brotha
<valen`> Hej fellas, I've got an external microphone, but I've touched something on the sound menu, and know it doesn't works. On teamspeak 3 it outputs what I'm listening (as if it was the microphone). Help me please (K)!
<BluesKaj> bigleon, why not dual boot ? , put ubuntu on it's own partition
<xae8koo> Hello
<Aut0ExeC> xae8koo: hi there
<hello_kitty> sabuntu: okay! that's good news  (well, relative to it not being able to run anything)  I'll go tinker with it.  Thanks.
<Aut0ExeC> hello_kitty: getting into C++ huh
<xae8koo> After I installed ubuntu small bugs, about 1,5mm in size that is kind of redish in colour has started to live inside my computer :S How do I kill them?
<sabuntu> hello_kitty: im not sure if thats it but it sounds like that could be the problem
<bigleon> blueskaj Well I got PC currently in 2partions my Win7 Part and then my "storage" partion for lack of a better word... I have files on my storage partion i would like to avoid loosing as well.
<Aut0ExeC> xae8koo: use a bug spray brotha
<hello_kitty> Aut0ExeC: i'm a C# / php / ruby dev, just trying to make a C svn hook ;) to no avail yet
<valen`> Hej fellas, I've got an external microphone, but I've touched something on the sound menu, and know it doesn't works. On teamspeak 3 it outputs what I'm listening (as if it was the microphone). Pulseaudio doesn't aprrove my microphone :S Help me please (K)!
<joris_> I am back working on another computer.
<Aut0ExeC> hello_kitty: oh ok
<bigleon> blueskaj i take it wubi is root of my wifi nightmare?
<xae8koo> Aut0ExeC: Won't it make my laptop sticky?
<Aut0ExeC> xae8koo: yeah open it up
<Aut0ExeC> xae8koo: spray inside
<Aut0ExeC> xae8koo: thats where the bugs are
<Aut0ExeC> :)
<ukixx-baby> https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/occjjkgifpmdgodlplnacmkejpdionan
<valen`> Hej fellas, I've got an external microphone, but I've touched something on the sound menu, and know it doesn't works.  it outputs what I'm listening (as if it was the microphone). Pulseaudio doesn't aprrove my microphone :S Help me please (K)!
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Are you at a terminal now?
<ukixx-baby> AutoScroll if any one need https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/occjjkgifpmdgodlplnacmkejpdionan
<valen`> Hej fellas, I've got an external microphone, but I've touched something on the sound menu, and know it doesn't works.  it outputs what I'm listening (as if it was the microphone). Pulseaudio doesn't aprrove my microphone :S Help me please (K)!
<Aut0ExeC> valen`: spam much?
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: unexpected inconsistency: run fsck manually (i.e., without -a or -p options) moutall: fsck / [444] terminated with status 4 .. mountall: filesystem has errors: / modprobe: FATAL: error inserting pad lock _sha (/lib/modules/2.6.32-21-generic/kernel/drivers/crypto/padlock-sha.ko): no such device
<valen`> Aut0ExeC, help me, please...
<Aut0ExeC> valen`: dude i dont know much
<Aut0ExeC> valen`: :(
<sabuntu> valen`: mine used to do that on kubuntu. until i downloading the restricted packages, not saying that would fix it. but you could try
<joris_> I am looking for more than  3 months to a solution for my 2nd monitor.
<bigleon> thats deffiently a good start sabuntu
<daeda1us> hmm... still cant access windows shares from 10.04... even tried to access using smb4k (that always used to be trusty, if not a bit bloaty)... anywhere i can look first for issues?
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: I assume that the reason you used the alternate installer is that the LiveCD had the same problem with the screen?
<abhi_nav> joris_ if possible consider professional help then
<bigleon> Valen go to your "hardware" monitor and look for any microphone drivers that is a godo way to start trouble shooting your issue.
<valen`> sabuntu, I already have the restricted packages
<overkill_> I am not to ubuntu and can't get my wireless card working
<overkill_> new*
<Gwar> overkill_, is it a Broadcom?
<overkill_> yea
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U:  i was trying to see if i had a cursor if this screen behaved as a terminal so i hit the down arrow key, and i got a gui with the ubuntu splash i think the dots are changing color underneath, but if its booting, its awfully slow
<Gwar> see PMs
<thune3> valen`: it was working before? and then it stopped?
<bigleon> I got broadcom issues too you guy have a solution?
<joris_> I don't know how to get a dual head.
<valen`> yes, I think I touched something I shouldn't...
<valen`> but i don't remember :S
<nyxtom> Has anyone ever run into aptitude package conflicts to a point where it asks you if you want it to try harder?
<bigleon> I've been fighting with broadcom drivers all day  and yesterday T_T
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Just wait then, it's probably running fsck since it's been improperly shut down many times.
<nyxtom> i've never seen that before until now
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: no, its just the only disk i had burned
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: ok, waiting
<sabuntu> valen`: then try messing with the sound settings. until its fixed
<kermit> broadcom only supports win, you probably have to use NDISwrapper
<niccoli> crdlb, I searched for some way to disable my onboard in my BIOS and no luck, all I could find was an onboard or PCI setting for the GPU which was set for PCI
<bigleon> Well broadcom has a linux driver on their website and ubuntu "tested" but it's not working for me...
<valen`> I've spent like.. 5 hours, doing all what I could... and nothing... :S
<ManDay> anyone know where my volume indicator applet went to and how to get it back?
<valen`> I'm thinking about re-insatalling ubuntu xD
<BluesKaj> bigleon, I'm not absolutely sure that wubi is causing your "wifi nightmare", but ubuntu wifi seems very good these days on it's own. you can make an ext 4 partition on some free space on your HDD and not affect your w7 or data partions , whatsoever. it's much more advantageous and stable for all OSs as well.
<Segura> yeah sure..
<joris_> abhi_nav: where can I find professional help?
<bigleon> Blueskaj how would i go about doing that?
<Balgan> ManDay, right click on bar add new Indicator applet
<nyxtom> I'm going to go ahead and call the "try harder" prompt aptitude vudoo
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: If you get to a GUI then install the proprietary drivers with System > Administration > Hardware Drivers. If you can only get to a terminal, install them with "jockey-text" instead.
<abhi_nav> joris_ you can contact your local computer expert or get professioal help from canonical for ubuntu etc
<sabuntu> valen`: did you post or look on the forums?
<dragontech> i was wondering if anyone can help with virtualbox issues
<BluesKaj> !partitioning | bigleon
<ubottu> bigleon: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<valen`> no i hacen't sabuntu
<valen`> haven't*
<x0x> how to speed up internet connection ?
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: If you think that the computer has frozen, try if at all possible not to just "pull the plug". First press the power button and wait a few more minutes, then if that doesn't work use sysrq magic.
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | mikubuntu
<ubottu> mikubuntu: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<guntbert> dragontech: if they are really virtualbox issues #vbox is better suited
<sabuntu> valen`: then i would try that
<crdlb> niccoli: 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit' then run: lsmod | pastebinit -
<dragontech> i was wondering if anyone else can has had problems with virtualbox refuseing to load properly
<crdlb> niccoli: that final - is important
<abhi_nav> x0x, e.g. if you are accessing web site while donwloading sometihng then it slows down speed . do one thing at a time etc
<dragontech> ok thanks
<daeda1us> i'm guessing this SAMBA guide is a bit outdated... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605 :P
<joris_> abhi_nav: I don't know who is my local computer expert.
<bigleon> blueskaj just to confirm the partion edits will be made via installing from the live cd?
<guntbert> !samba | daeda1us
<ubottu> daeda1us: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<daeda1us> aaah thank you
<daeda1us> if only i knew there was a bot command for that :P
<abhi_nav> joris_, hmm then find it. talk to canonical people if they can help.
<abhi_nav> joris_, you live where?
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: And you never get past the Ubuntu logo with dots at the bottom, then edit the "recovery mode" option to add the "nomodeset" option, rather than normal entry.
<ManDay> Balgan, the indicator applet (network, xchat, battery etc) is already there
<bigleon> VanessaE did you manage to resolve your harddrive issue?
<joris_> abhi_nav: Belgium, Zottegem
<VanessaE> the hard drive is fine, bigleon
<VanessaE> as is the rest of the hardware
<abhi_nav> joris_ hmm.
<overkill_> I am having wireless network issues router shows it as connected but ubuntu keeps telling me its not connected
<bigleon> VanessaE So are you getting fresh copy of the software? or did it just start working?
<Jordan_U> joris_: http://www.canonical.com/consumer-services/support
<VanessaE> at the moment, getting ready to try installing Karmic instead.
<Balgan> ManDay, u tried removing it
<Balgan> and re-adding?
<BluesKaj> bigleon, I prefer to use gparted to edit partions but the live cd can do it for you automatically if youwish, just make sure it installs kubuntu to a partion in free space only .
<ManDay> Balgan, eh?
<BluesKaj> partition
<niccoli> crdlb, http://pastebin.com/wZxccVr7
<x0x> :P
<hello_kitty> Okay here is my one line C program that says hello world, and the various permissions (or programming..?) problems I experience.  Sorry that I'm such a linux noob!  http://pastie.org/1014104
<BluesKaj> bigleon, my understand ind is that one can also use the partitioning features in w7 , altho I'm not familair with it myself.
<joris_> abhi_nav: thanks! I'll try it!
<bigleon> Blueskaj I apt get Gparted ran it in sudo... and i can't seem to Edit my partion size
<nichos> hi all, is mythtv hard to install on ubuntu?
<abhi_nav> joris_ :)
<crdlb> niccoli: ok, run: gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/intel_igp
<ManDay> anyone know where my volume indicator applet went to and how to get it back?
<crdlb> niccoli: and put in that file (which should be empty): blacklist i915
<BluesKaj> bigleon, you can't do do it from ubuntu
<bigleon> manday rightclick your bar look through your widgets should find a volume widget, drag that to bar and you should be good to go.
<cthrurecords> hello i installed a lot of wrong drivers kde xfce and nvidia when it was not the hardware.   I'm on an xterm session now
<bigleon> Ohh Okay Blueskaj...
<niccoli> crdlb, my open arena should start now with this video card right?
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: i did alt prt screen reisub and it rebooted, but to same blank screen and 'no signal input'
<bigleon> blueskaj also i got a 64 bit ssytem but i've seen suggestions that for better stability i should use a 32bit os... any opinion on that?
<jepster> what should I install in my debian virtualbox-machine on my ubuntu-host, to allow copy and paste? the guest additions are installed.
<BluesKaj> bigleon, download gparted live cd and burn it , that's the best way IMO
<whlspacedude> can anyone help me install thc-hydra in ubuntu 9.10?
<Beleriton> i have tried to put all my repos in sources.list to multiverse and universe to find the package sun-java6-jdk but it does not appear anywhere. does someone have an answer to this ?
<ManDay> bigleon, if it was just that easy - no volume there. does anyone recall the package name for volume indicator? im afraid i removed it by accident
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Reisub to reboot again, and hold shift to get to the grub menu.
<hello_kitty> sabuntu, I pasted my error and the line of code, if that gives any hints: http://pastie.org/1014104
<crdlb> niccoli: after saving and rebooting, it should, but I can't promise that the performance will be good
<black_knight> helloooooooooooo there :D well any body knw how to make my bluetooth work in ubuntu :D
<niccoli> crdlb, ok, so I have to reboot first then?
<BluesKaj> bigleon, I've run both 64bit and 32 , theonly advantage to 64 bit is it can use more memory above 4G which 32 bit isn't supposed to be able to
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: This time edit the "recovery mode" option (since you saw an Ubuntu logo I'm betting you edited the normal entry instead the first time)
<bigleon> Manday Well then I'd try searching like "Volume Manager" or "sound preferences " in your apt search.
<bigleon> blueskaj is there any disadvantages?
<ManDay> ill just reinstall the whole system bigleon - sounds easier
<ManDay> but thanks
<crdlb> niccoli: yes
<bigleon> Alright manday sorry i didn't have a better solution.
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: no, i'm pretty sure i editied the recovery, i highlited the second line and pressed e
<ManDay> bigleon, thats ok - i planned on doing that anyway
<ManDay> thanks
<black_knight> bluetooth plz
<BluesKaj> bigleon, in some cases 64bit plugins for media in some browsers used to be aproblem a while ago, but I haven't seen many complaints about that lately
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Odd, you shouldn't have seen an Ubuntu logo then.
<bigleon> Now one issue i remeber back in day blueskaj is that dual booting wasn't an easy thing to do when your dual booting Win and Linux because of bootloader etc...
<whlspacedude> can anyone help me install thc-hydra in ubuntu 9.10?
<Gwar> It's easy to do with mint,  but I digress
<Sm0K3> hey
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: ok, back to grub menu
<LinuxFetus> \join xchat
<NetRider> #ubuntu-es
<sabuntu> hello_kitty: im going to compile and run it to see if its ur ubuntu box or the program
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: second line is the recov mode line
<BluesKaj> bigleon, only if you install windows after you installed ubuntu , windows wipes out the grub bootloader during the install, so we always recommend to install windows first ,so you're ok.
<hello_kitty> sabuntu: I found the error
<hello_kitty> sabuntu: the -c compile flag is only if its multiple files
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: enter 'e' again?
<bigleon> Blueskaj Ohhh good :D alright well I gotta find empty cd-r toss Ubuntu 10.4 on it, remove wubi, repartion extra partion... then install
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Yes.
<whlspacedude> can anyone help me install thc-hydra in ubuntu 9.10? http://freeworld.thc.org/thc-hydra/
<bigleon> then start at stage one hoping ubuntu drivers will work right :D
<nichos> hi all, is mythtv hard to install on ubuntu?
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: the nomodeset is no longer visible after ro single
<BluesKaj> bigleon, right and good luck , you'll still have w7 access from ubuntu if you share the windows files .
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: That's normal, changes you make in the grub menu are temporary.
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: then how will my boot be persistant?
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Once booted, you'll install the proprietary nvidia drivers.
<whlspacedude> Will anyone help me install thc-hydra in ubuntu 9.10? http://freeworld.thc.org/thc-hydra/
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: disregard that question, i guess i need to know how and not why ... haha
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: so do i put nomodeset back in?
<BluesKaj> bigleon, the ubuntu drivers- kernel source rarely fail these days , only on exotic out of the mainstream hardware could be a problem.
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Yes.
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: fyi, the sixth line down starts with : echo 'loading linux 2.6.32-21-generic ...' doesn't say 'recovery mode'
<whlspacedude> Will anyone help me install thc-hydra in ubuntu 9.10? http://freeworld.thc.org/thc-hydra/
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: That's normal
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: so control x again?
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Yes.
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: If it doesn't work this time, then boot the alternate install CD and choose "recover a broken system".
<jungleberrykid> I'm having a problem where my console sessions Ctrl-Alt-F1 through F6 only give me a blinking cursor at the top of the screen and no login prompt. When I create a new user on the exact same system it works fine. My question is what files in the home profile affect the tty sessions? Please help!
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: i'm sposed to put nomodeset in before control x?
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Yes.
<sabuntu> hello_kitty: i just looked irc and saw what you said and yay its fixed! i gcc helloworld.c -o hw then sudo ./hw and it worked
<hello_kitty> sabuntu: do you happen to know a good way to get shell scripts to produce an output? maybe to get them to write to file if they error?
<matthew123> Is there away I can save all of my settings and make an install disk so when Ubuntu is installed it is the same as I have it now?
<michael___> Hey
<michael___> can anyone help me with a webmin setup
<michael___> got some troubles settings up secure smtp
<ZykoticK9> !webmin | michael___
<ubottu> michael___: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<g00bm4n> hi
<ZykoticK9> matthew123, many of your settings are in your home folder in hidden . folder files - if you back these up many of your settings can be saved.  good luck.
<sabuntu> hello_kitty: im not really good with any type of programing except for some c and perl, so no.
<michael___> so you guys recommend ebox instead of webmin ?
<ZykoticK9> michael___, i'm not really a fan of ebox actually
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: i put the disk in and started to reisub, when a recovery menu came up
<whlspacedude> has anyone here installed thc-hydra before?
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Greate, one of the options should be to start a root shell.
<matthew123> ZykoticK9, thank you
<michael___> ZykoticK9: I use webmin to keep it simple
<sabuntu> whlspacedude: just use back track. they have a gtk and console version on it
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: drop to root shell prompt with networking ?
<michael___> ZykoticK9: I'm setting up couple virtual servers on my dedicated one
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Yes.
<ZykoticK9> michael___, webmin was neat - i used to used it a long time ago on different distros.  it's unfortunate it hasn't been updated for debian/ubuntu.
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: ok, have root shell prompt
<whlspacedude> sabuntu: is there a way to use the bt4 repo in ubuntu 9.10 64bit?
<michael___> ZykoticK9: got pop3secure working and can receive mails, but smtp configuration fails me
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Run "jockey-text"
<IdleOne> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<michael___> ZykoticK9: got it working on ubuntu 8.04
<sabuntu> whlspacedude: yes i can link you to the page were they talk about it. but its not recomended.
<bigleon> blueskaj ... Just waiting on cd-r not in my tech room... so i'm missing loads of stuff...
<ZykoticK9> michael___, 8.04 is kinda retro close to end of life isn't it?
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: back to root shell prompt
<h00k> !away > omgjoz|REFS
<ubottu> omgjoz|REFS, please see my private message
<michael___> ZykoticK9: hehe yes but I have LTS on it (dedicated server)
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Did it offer to install the nvidea drivers?
<bigleon> blueskaj on postive note i like the new ubuntu interface.. I hated old look of gnome way back in 6.04
<whlspacedude> sabuntu: please do.
<sabuntu> whlspacedude: http://forums.remote-exploit.org/bt4beta-howtos/20328-ubuntu-backtrack-few-easy-steps.html
<mnaines> What is the extent of TRIM support in Lucid?  Is TRIM fully supported in Lucid?
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: last thing b4 prompt was 'searching for available drivers... '
<IdleOne> !ot | sabuntu whlspacedude
<ubottu> sabuntu whlspacedude: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<whlspacedude> sabuntu: thanks
<michael___> does anyone here got experience with secure smtp
<sabuntu> whlspacedude: no problem
<niccoli> crdlb, now my games (WoW in wine, and openarena) flat out arent starting
<odb|fidel> hi - i'm looking for an rss-client solution with google-support (sync to google reader account) is there any other client then liferea?
<Nottin4U> anyone know the bibble 5 program ? i have a problem with the highlights regarding the fonts used ...
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: last thing b4 prompt was 'searching for available drivers... '
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Ok, let's at least disable nouveau permanently. Run "echo options nouveau modeset=0 >> /etc/modprobe.d/nouveau-kms.conf"
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Once you've done that, run "update-initramfs -u"
<dalton2345> hi, is the new ubunty worth it, should i upgrade it?
<dalton2345> ubuntu*
<Aut0ExeC> Jordan_U: u think gnome > windows 7 ?
<michael___> anyone with experience on smtp auth ?
<elb0w> Jordan_U, dont you mean echo "options nouveau modeset=0" >> /etc/modprobe.d/nouveau-kms.conf
<Jordan_U> !best | Aut0ExeC
<ubottu> Aut0ExeC: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<mnaines> Does Lucid natively support TRIM?
<Aut0ExeC> k
<wizard_2010> hello all question I have cmatrix installed i run it via terminal, it comes to front of screen can I run cmartix code it's behide my desktop wall paper ?
<kermit> dalton2345: if you do, maek sure you know how to continue the upgrade from the command line.. mine froze mid-upgrand and the GUI wouldnt load.
<Jordan_U> elb0w: Same thing, quoting is not needed here.
<ZykoticK9> mnaines, i don't think so (but don't have ssd so not sure)
<dalton2345> kermit: oh oh, not good
<elb0w> It will parse as arguments if you do not quote on shell, will it not?
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: ran, just went back to shell prompt
<michael___> !webmin | smtp
<ubottu> smtp: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Ok, reboot and cross your fingers. I'm not particulary optimistic that it will work, but I can't help much more if it doesn't.
<Klunken> I just installed ubuntu as per these instructions: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/windows-installer - After rebooting, I pick ubuntu and all I get is a command line - GNU GRUB V1.98-1ubuntu5. What am I doing wrong?
<guntbert> !askthebot | michael___
<ubottu> michael___: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: At least from now on you should be able to use the recovery mode entry to get to a terminal without editing it first.
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: reboot how?  with control x?
<Nottin4U> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Run "reboot"
<Jordan_U> Klunken: You've done nothing wrong. It's likely a bug with your BIOS.
<Nottin4U> anybody know anything about bibble ?
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: crap, i rebooted with the disk still in, now what?  reisub?
<tamm0r> hi! how do I update the sun java jdk with aptitude from the command line, not the interactive gui?
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Sure.
<Hajex> hi .. I have ubuntu 10.04 before few min it gives me a message says ( limited memory ) even I have 120 GB and I dont use 10%
<wizard_2010> hello all question I have cmatrix installed i run it via terminal, it comes to front of screen can I run cmartix code it's behide my desktop wallpaper ?
<Dopple> hajex: you have 120GB of memory???
<guntbert> Hajex: limited memory refers to RAM, not disk space
<Jordan_U> Klunken: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<Hajex> RAM = 2 gb I just open browser
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: i did reisub and came back to ubuntu splash with rescue a broken system .. am i sposed to enter that?
<Aut0ExeC> Jordan_U: ur good man... do you have ur ubuntu certifications?
<Ryan1> I do not see my cdrom drive and it it isn't listed in /etc/fstab as a recognized device.   Anyone have any ideas to why?
<Klunken> Yes I do, I installed ubuntu to another HD to avoid messing up my windows install
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Sounds like you're still booting from the alternate CD.
<Jordan_U> Aut0ExeC: No, I don't have any "certifications".
<Aut0ExeC> Ryan1: ur cdrom is no good brother
<Aut0ExeC> Jordan_U: ok ok
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: well i took it out must still be in ram, should i just power down and power up?
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Yes.
<Cheery> YAY!
<Cheery> soolved solved solved solved!
<Aut0ExeC> Cheery: u won the lotto?
<Cheery> Aut0ExeC: googlelotto yes. with nvidia drivers
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: damn.  no signal input.
<Aut0ExeC> Cheery: ok great my princess... power to the people
<Hajex> what is the meaning of " limited memory " I just open browser
<neurochrome> hey there folks, I have a troublesome external HDD that causes Gparted to fail to load at all, or just hang when refreshing devices.  I have tried deleting the partitions using fdisk and it doesn't work (read only) can't even chmod/chown it.  According to fdisk... The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 121601.
<niccoli> I have a problem, my video card appears to be working, its an ATI radeon 9200, but I cant start up the catalyst control center, I also cant play games with 3d graphics
<IdleOne> Aut0ExeC: Please keep the chatter to a minimum, you can join #ubuntu-offtopic if you feel like chatting.
<Cheery> sebsebseb: I wonder whether to contribute the result back to you guys.
<Cheery> It's actually very simple stuff that were wrong for me.
<Cheery> and I know what to look next time when I hit this one.
<Cheery> well. I'm on good mood now especially since I got it working.
<Cheery> the symptom is pretty easy to spot.
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Can you hold shift and boot into the recovery mode option without editing it now?
<IdleOne> Cheery: Glad to hear you got your system running. Let's try to keep the chit chat down and Ubuntu support up please.
<IdleOne> Cheery: #ubuntu-offtopic is always a good place to chat :)
<Cheery> IdleOne: it's offtopic to tell how did I get it working?
<khamer> I'm trying to find information about how resolv.conf has changed with regard to resolvconf; I was under the impression that /etc/networkin/interfaces was the 'canonical' configuration for both, but apparently not in 10.04
<Guest70556> I have a question about HP wireless printers
<mnaines> Interesting...Thanks to Google, I discovered that log-structured file systems (journaling file systems) are actually superior to TRIM for SSDs and are actually designed for flash-based media
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: ok, back to recovery mode ... arrrrrggghhhhhh
<Cheery> IdleOne: just try undermine community effort there.
<Cheery> you succeed.
<Jordan_U> mnaines: That's incorrect, log-structured filesystems do not remove the need for TRIM
<IdleOne> Cheery: it isn't exactly offtopic but it is distracting from support.
<khamer> Whenever I reboot, all nameservers are removed from my /etc/resolv.conf file, and DNS fails until I manually fix it. Any ideas? I'm using resolvconf
<IdleOne> Cheery: The last person here to try to undermine the Ubuntu community would be me :)
<mowe> does someone know a good web hosting provider for a small website? (like ftp access, html, css and small space?)
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: so i should try to enter the recovery mode without editing?
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Yes.
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: no signal input
<Ryan1> After I installed Windows 7 as a second boot device next to my Ubuntu.  After that I noticed that the CDROM device is stopped showing up.  It's not listed in my /etc/fstab as a recognized drive and I don't even see it as an option to boot from CD at startup anymore.  Anyone have any ideas?
<khamer> Whenever I reboot, all nameservers are removed from my /etc/resolv.conf file, and DNS fails until I manually fix it. Any ideas? I'm using resolvconf, and have a valid configuration in /etc/network/interfaces
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: I unfortunately need to leave in about 10 minutes. I think that your situation is recoverable, but since this isn't your machine (and therefore I'm gessing needs to be up and running soon), your best be may be to just install 9.10 instead.
<mnaines> Jordan_U, from what I read, current journaling file systems operate in a way that TRIM cannot and current TRIM firmware takes hundreds of milliseconds to process each TRIM command
<Guest70556> Question: has anyone had success with the HP 6500 Wireless printer driver issue or information on a fix?
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: and then upgrade?
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: You can try it. If you upgrade *after* installing the nvidea drivers it may actually work.
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: would it make a diff if i tried with the livecd? 1004?
<mnaines> Basically the difference between the two, and why JFS work on flash drives better, is JFS tries to keep everything arranged so that all sectors are either very full or very empty by erasing partially-used sectors as data is written to the drive, whereas TRIM cannot see that the sectors are erased beforehand
<noulty> what program on ubuntu is like windows media player?
<LjL> noulty: any of:  vlc, mplayer, smplayer, gnome-mplayer, amarok, rhythmbox, banshee, kaffeine, xmms, totem, totem-xine
<h00k> !media | noulty
<ubottu> noulty: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<LjL> noulty: i believe totem is the one included by default
<pakair> Rhythmbox plays music, movie player plays DVD
<h00k> 't
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: I would bet that the LiveCD would have the same nouveau problem.
<Guest70556> I have a question about wireless printers, can anybody help please?
<noulty> are any of those like the layout?where i can just scroll down through my albums
<Wavesonics> i HATE that laptops done come w\ install CDs anymore, just stupid recovery partitions
<dlbike76> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Wavesonics> i dont want ur damn partition on my drive
<h00k> !away > log|out
<ubottu> log|out, please see my private message
<guntbert> !ot | Wavesonics
<ubottu> Wavesonics: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Wavesonics> ...
<mv> hi all
<h00k> Wavesonics: please keep the conversation Ubuntu support related here, you can use #ubuntu-offtopic for other stuffs :)
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: why do you think that 9.10 will work then?
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: 9.10 doesn't use nouveau.
<Wavesonics> hehe ok ok i get it :P
<mv> I'm having problems installing Flash for Ubuntu 10 64bit, anyone know if it would work better under 32 bit?
<Wavesonics> mv, it would work better, but it should atleast still be possible to do it under 64
<nightwalk> Doesn't work better, but it's certainly easier to install.
<cthrurecords> i have totally wacked out my video and other settings .  can someone look at my log?
<uris> \quit
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: ahhhhhhhhhhh, k, thanks for all your help, i'm gonna go home and burn 9.10 .. do you think 7.10 would work?
<nightwalk> Have to find Adobe's beta 64 bit driver page to get the 64 bit driver. For some reason, they don't advertise it :/
<mv> "possible" could be a stretch for me, heh
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: just so i could leave her with a live working system?
<mv> I found some guides I guess, but they all seem hackish
<paul15353> ubuntu is very frustrating!
<Gordon_Gekko> Hello! I added an additional 2GB Ram to my Laptop (previously it had 1GB). Now in the system monitor it says that my RAM is 2.8GB. Why it is not 3GB?
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: I think 7.10 might work, yes. Hopefully it would be verry temporary though :)
<mikubuntu> paul15353: its great, even when it frustrates
<IdleOne> mv: install flashplugin-installer
<kanzie> How do I best start if I want to mount a NTFS-drive in RW-mode?
<RyanP> nightwalk: Didn't they just drop support for it?
<paul15353> but why is it great?
<ciop> ?
<IdleOne> Gordon_Gekko: system always reserves a little
<guntbert> paul15353:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<h00k> paul15353: please ask specific support questions and someone will help you as best they can
<overkill_> I can't get my wireless connection to work in ubuntu I can see it and when i try to connect it just does nothing
<mv> Idle0ne: is that a terminal command?
<Bragex9> I can share folders. I can delete files and create new files on the shares. But I cannot edit and change existing files on the shares. How can I fix this?
<nightwalk> RyanP: Doubtful. 64 bit is going to be key if they want their product to survive. They've upset too many people already by dragging their feet, and the web is moving toward html 5 video and other open standards as a result.
<IdleOne> mv: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Gordon_Gekko> Idle0ne, when I had 1GB, the system monitor was showing the full capacity of the RAM (1GB)
<IdleOne> mv: in terminal yes
<RyanP> nightwalk: Yep, Adobe drops support for 64 bit flash. http://www.linuxpromagazine.com/Online/News/Adobe-Drops-64-Bit-Flash-Support-for-Linux
<paul15353> is there any way to make my mozilla browser layout the same as i had it in windows?it does not seem to fit well in ubuntu
<ohzie> Hey guys. =) I have a hardwhere /modprobe related question. Anyone played with Highpoint Rocketraid cards and willing to give a fellow a few minutes of their time?
<ohzie> hardware*
<guntbert> paul15353: what is the difference?
<mv> Idle0ne: Thanks, seems to throw a few errors though: "E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)" and "E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)"
<paul15353> not everything fits on the page and when i zoom out the text gets too small
<kanzie> anyone knows liveCD?
<h00k> !anyone | kanzie
<ubottu> kanzie: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<IdleOne> mv: close Synaptic package manager or Software center if you have them running then run the command again
<kanzie> h00k: I asked a straight question a little while ago and got nothing in return
<mv> Was thinking it might be less trouble to reinstall under 32bit, since this is a clean install anyway... kinda a roundabout way but...
<kanzie> so I figured I back up one step
<h00k> kanzie: if you don't get an answer right away, wait a few minutes and ask again, if somebody knows, they'll jump in and help you :)
<IdleOne> mv: well if you want to do a fresh install that is fine also :)
<guntbert> paul15353: choose a smaller font then?
<IdleOne> mv: you will still need to install flashplugin-installer afterwards
<sylvar> I've installed 10.04-netbook using just part of my drive. Now I want to tell it to take over the whole drive, erasing other partitions as needed. What method would you recommend? I'm willing to reinstall from USB disk if that's the right answer.
<mv> Idle0ne: same problem... just wanted to make sure its a smoother process under 32bit i guess, didnt realize 64bit had issues with flash
<h00k> sylvar: you can resize your partitions and remove the other partitions from the liveUSB
<IdleOne> mv: rm -r /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<IdleOne> mv:  sudo rm -r /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<IdleOne> then run the apt-get command
<Ari_Lazarus> Hi there - what's the quickest and most convenient way to mount / unmount image files ala Daemontools?
<Cheery> IdleOne: you'd happen to know where would I find all the stuff necessary to use opencl on ubuntu?
<ohzie> I have a raid card with a bunch of drives attached, and it worked before I rebooted, and now it won't work. highpoint Rocketraid 3220 controller, I'd added the kernel module and I don't see any drives. When I hotswap drives I see them pop on and off in dmesg, but the drives aren't getting assign device id's.
<mloop> Hello, can someone please help me with networking issues?
<h00k> !anyone | mloop
<ubottu> mloop: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ohzie> mloop: What sort?
<IdleOne> Cheery: opencl is openclipart?
<sylvar> h00k: Would that also clean up my boot routine to remove the choices no longer applicable?
<augdawg> ill try
<augdawg> also
<mv> Idle0ne: thanks, seems to be doing something
<mloop> Well I am new to Ubuntu and can't get a wired connection over ethernet
<h00k> sylvar: after, you can do a sudo update-grub after you reboot back into Ubuntu
<augdawg> cant help. sorry
<mv> weird that it says it needs 173mb of space, but hey
<mv> party on
<ohzie> mloop: type sudo ifconfig /all and make sure you have a eth0 and or eth1 come up.
<IdleOne> mv: that will install flash, you will need to restart your browser if it is open and then you can test flash
<ohzie> mloop: if they come up, type "sudo dhclient" hit tab to complete it, and then hit enter.
<ohzie> mloop: I think it's dhclient3 or dhclient 4, just use tab
<augdawg> does anyone know why ome installed applications will not show up in the applications menu?
<sylvar> thanks h00k, and could I also apt-get whatever utility the USB stick uses to manage partitions and just run it without needing a USB stick?
<Cheery> IdleOne: it's a computing API that lets you upload programs to graphics card. If you didn't knew that, I guess I better try other sources then.
<augdawg> like gimp and gimpshop?
<h00k> sylvar: There's already "Partition Manager (Gparted)
<h00k> sylvar: that is installed on the USB stick
<IdleOne> Cheery: sorry can't help there.
<h00k> sylvar: You have to use it from the stick because you cannot delete/remove/resize while they're mounted
<mv> Idle0ne: sweet, it worked. ty
<mloop> Cool, biggest problem is I Ubuntu machine and I are at different locales
<emorris> hi, I have a package which depends on libcupsys2, but I understand that Ubuntu (now?) uses libcups2. Should I just force install it or is there a better way to persuade it I have anything I need? Thanks
<mloop> So I need to gather help and then go apply it.
<IdleOne> mv: welcome
<sylvar> excellent, thanks h00k for the advice and the straightforward explanation. May your bandwidth mysteriously increase.
<kanzie> Im having issues accessing shell from my xbmc live-installation (that relies on ubuntu). The graphics get all messed up when I switch TTY. Anyone knows what to do?
<seidos> is it true that compiling firefox from source will make it faster?
<mv> now i can watch cat videos!
<mv> er i mean
<mloop> I have it installed on am old Mac Mini powerPC and
<mv> educational material
<h00k> sylvar: I'm actually talking to my companie's ISP complaining about that, but that's a different story. Good luck!
<kanzie> what is the best way to remove and install nvidia graphic drivers
<kanzie> ?
<mloop> What do I need to do to get tethering to work with my phone so I can access help from same location? I have an Android phone
<LinuxFetus> Whenever I access a package manager in Ubuntu 10.04, it prompts me for my userpassword.
<h00k> mloop: check with your phone's documentation
<LinuxFetus> How can I make the packmanager password different from my accout passwd?
<mloop> Its not in there
<mloop> I can't get Ubuntu to reconize my phone
<Lapinux> running 10.04 and getting the following error when trying to configure an app.  sh: Can't open ./configure any idea whats wrong?
<ohzie> kanzie: go into your xorg.conf and change the nvidia driver to "nv"
<ohzie> kanzie: I'm not sure of the exact string, but it should be like nvidia and a number, and you want it to just say "nv"
<outoftime> hi all -- my gnome-panel disappears pretty much as soon as I log in. the process is still running and restarting it doesn't help. any idea how i might troubleshoot?
<mloop> it will see the internal storage but can't get any internet connection to work
<ohzie> kanzie: that is the default oss xorg driver for nvidia cards
<Guest72837> any good livecd for debian?
<overkill_> I have a broadband wireless nic and i can't get it to connect to the router i have already downloaded and enabled the drivers any ideas how to diagnos what is wrong?
<khem_> where can i download the libfaac source?
<LinuxFetus> I tried logging into root and changing the password and while that changed the root password, it doesn't change the password I need to use when logging into a package manager.  The reason is because I'd like to have multiple users but not all of them be able to change packages.
<ohzie> mloop: Not sure about tethering. :[
<ohzie> overkill_: tried NetworkManager
<ohzie> ?
<emorris> Guest72
<mloop> K, Could it be that I need NIC drivers for Ubuntu to recognize the Mac Mini's ehternet port?
<kermit> is there a way to make my linux system appear as a "USB Mass Storage Device" ?
<Guest72837> emorris, sup
<emorris> Guest72837, [OT] Debian Live?
<eNRGy> How can I do video conference calls in Ubuntu? Any other options than Skype?
<overkill_> ohzie: network manager shows the wireless network but when i try to connect it never gets an ip
<ohzie> Does anyone have any experience with rocketraid or similar sata raid cards? I see the devices pop on and off the card when I watch dmesg, but the drives aren't being assigned /dev/ ids
<kahen> LinuxFetus: man visudo
<ohzie> overkill_: Is the network security set up to lock machines out by MAC id?
<cjamnick> d
<cjamnick> d
<cjamnick> d
<cjamnick> d
<FloodBot3> cjamnick: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<emorris> eNRGy, Ekiga?
<overkill_> ohzie: i turned all wireless security off on my router
<eNRGy> Can I get it for Windows too?
<cjamnick> i think so
<Guest44238> I have an off topic question is there another server for that?
<ohzie> overkill_: Not sure then. =(
<vick> Hello. I have windows 7 installed and ubuntu 10.04, and /dev/sda1 is where my windows C partition resides (and it's flagged with 'boot'). Running grub-install /dev/sda reports no error, and /boot/grub/grub.cfg has the right menu for windows (I can paste it somewhere if that would help). However when the bootloader is up, when windows is selected a blank window opens with only the cursor blinking and it's proceeds no further. Any ideas on what
<vick>  could be wrong or how to correct the situation ?
<Sereph> !offtopic | Guest44238
<ubottu> Guest44238: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Guest72837> emorris, is it good
<Guest44238> Thank you
<kanzie> ohzie: that's not quite what I asked though... I want to uninstall current nvidia driver and install the new ones
<cjamnick> People found a Linux virus in the Gentoo IRC client
<cjamnick> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/bott/linux-infection-proves-windows-malware-monopoly-is-over-gentoo-ships-backdoor-updated/2206
<LinuxFetus> kahen: thanks
<IdleOne> !ot | cjamnick
<ubottu> cjamnick: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<johndbritton> im working on creating a .deb package for a web app that we wrote. Im using http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/ch-start.en.html  will the resutling package work on ubuntu too?
<RyanP> I have some machines which require some tuning in alsamixer to get sound working appropriately. I use 'aslactl store' to write the configuration to /var/lib/alsa/asound.state and that seems fine, however when I log in, different settings seem to be loaded. If I execute 'alsactl restore' I get my proper settings back again. Where are the incorrect settings coming from?
<Sereph> firefox is telling me on ubuntu 10.04 64bit with 32bit firefox that icedtea is needed to use java but if it trys to install it its already there, any idea why it isnt picking it up?
<btavakoli> jeus_, be in migan community ;)
<jeus_> hi
<jeus_> i have a problem with mysql
<noulty> how do i like zoom out on my desktop?
<eNRGy> I need to conference call with some people in windows and some in ubuntu, what can I use? Ekiga in Ubuntu and what?
<jeus_> when i'll start mysql take this error
<Sereph> eNRGy: skype is multiplatform
<emorris> eNRGy, Ekiga supports Windows, and is "is interoperable with many other standard compliant softwares, hardwares and service providers"
<jeus_> btavakoli, lotfan tarjome kon
<Guest72837> cjamnick, hahaha
<jeus_> har ja eshkal dashtam bego btavakoli
<eNRGy> Skype is giving me too much trouble and not in any repositories as far as I can see
<noulty> how do i make my shortcuts smaller?
<eNRGy> emorris: ok thanks
<btavakoli> jeus_, take your question in only one paragraph
<Guest72837> cjamnick, looks like gentoo got pwned
<h00k> !ot | Guest72837
<ubottu> Guest72837: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<BluesKaj> RyanP, whynot just edit the settings in the terminal by typing in alsamixer?
<jeus_> btavakoli, chejori yanito chand khat ?
<btavakoli> jeus_, don't speak persian at this channel
<ohzie> Hey does anyone have any experience with a JBOD raid card not assigning device id's to drives even though the system sees them hotswap in and out of bays? (Using dmesg)
<jeus_> btavakoli, you do start this
<btavakoli> jeus_, come back at #ubuntu-ir
<RyanP> BluesKaj: That's fine, but I'd like to persist across reboots and logout/login.
<BluesKaj> RyanP, once those settings are made in the terminal , just use the esc key to exit and they will be retained til you change them again , including reboots and logis
<c3l> any clues on how to get middle mouse klicks working on eee pc with hitting the mousepad with 2 fingers?
<hello_kitty> How do I run svn update from a shell script?  my folder that needs updated is called /var/www/myproject
<ohzie> c31: Does the mousepad have a third button?
<RyanP> BluesKaj: That's probably what's supposed to happen, but it's not. I'd also like this to apply across multiple users.
<VCoolio> hello_kitty: cd /var/www/myproject && svn update   ?
<cesc> hi everyone. Just installed Ubuntu. For you guys, that have been using ubuntu for a while.. which apps would you highly recommend me to install? Which apps are worth installing? Just say 3 o 4 each of you.
<hello_kitty> VCoolio: if i type that into a shell script, on two lines,  it will perform the "ChangeDirectory()" and then run "svn update"   ?
<Codenut> learn to use a command shell
<paddy_> i am trying to use "pdftk *.pdf cat output combined.pdf" but it gives the error "Error: Failed to open PDF file:
<paddy_>    3145_Intro.pdf
<paddy_>    OWNER PASSWORD REQUIRED, but not given (or incorrect)" for all the files when there is no password
<celeritas> cesc, what will you be using your machine for?
<VCoolio> hello_kitty: if on two lines then 1. cd /var/www/myproject;   2. svn update    so a ; at the end of first line; but why not on one line?
<julgutierrez> I have installed a pptp vpn on ubuntu box at home. I connect to it but cannot browse the web while connected. yet hear I am on xchat. how do I enable browsing?
<sysdoc> Does blacklisting a driver not work any longer??
<cesc> I mean, best IRC client, best FTP client, best email app, best app to see TV on your PC, and anything that you guys would recommend to install.
<VCoolio> !abs | hello_kitty
<ubottu> hello_kitty: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<julgutierrez> anyone?
<VCoolio> cesc: this is not the place for polls; either join #ubuntu-offtopic or find some blogs, there are lots; also polls on ubuntuforums in the cafe section
<paddy_>    OWNER PASSWORD REQUIRED, but not given (or incorrect)" for all the files when there is no password
<LjL> !best | cesc
<ubottu> cesc: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<zus> hello all
<paddy_> i am trying to use "pdftk *.pdf cat output combined.pdf" but it gives the error "Error: Failed to open PDF file:
<paddy_>    3145_Intro.pdf
<Guest72837> cesc, the best irc is xcht
<paddy_>    OWNER PASSWORD REQUIRED, but not given (or incorrect)" for all the files when there is no password
<cesc> Ok guys sorry for do this kind of questions here... forget about it.
<spazic> owner password is chupracabra
<hello_kitty> VCoolio: my script reads:   !/bin/sh       cd  somedir  svn update          and is saved as "post-commit" meaning that it runs after any SVN commit, but it seems to just silient error and fail
<frank_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<paddy_> how do i easly merge lots of pdf docs or download the complete book "Beginning Perl"?
<Guest72837> paddy_, right click and choose save link as
<VCoolio> hello_kitty: paste it and give us the link; try sh /path/to/script to see why it fails
<cesc> just another kind of question... I just installed ubuntu and there is no sound from my speakers. I've a SoundBlaster Audigy2 Platinum ex... and no sound after installation of ubuntu. What should I do to fix this?
<hello_kitty>  VCoolio ah thanks.. it appears my first line is what is wrong..  !/bin/sh: not found
<VCoolio> hello_kitty: #!/bin/sh
<hello_kitty> VCoolio: oh the # isnt a comment?
<VCoolio> hello_kitty: not in this case, it's a shebang line
<hello_kitty> VCoolio: thank you, i think i will be reading that scripting guide ;)
<julgutierrez> can someone help troubleshoot a pptp vpn that isnt forwarding internet browsing to clients
<LjL> hello_kitty: it is a comment so far as the script interpreter is concerned, but it's not a comment to the shell that starts the script
<unop> it's not even a comment as far as some interpreters are concerned - they parse options and contexts from the shebang
<Freddy2> hi
<Freddy2> is only me or the keyserver doesn't answer?
<hello_kitty> Okay now my script "runs" it just doesn't do anything ;)     here it is:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/         Do i need to somehow target the svn program itself? Is it running without context in my one line script?
<AdminX> I have a Hauppauge WinTv-HVR 950Q, what program can I use to access it? Thanks
<LogicalDash> I am trying to run a second X server on my machine, and access it through VNC. I've got it working that far, I'm running a terminal emulator in the new server, but whenever I try to run anything that uses OpenGL it freaks out. How do I load OpenGL into this server?
<paddy_> how do i easly merge lots of pdf docs or download the complete book "Beginning Perl"?
<Guest72837> paddy_, right click and choose save link as
<VCoolio> hello_kitty: that's not a good link
<unop> hello_kitty, you do realize you haven't posted the link to your paste, right?
<hello_kitty> oh, indeed, sorry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/453089/
<LogicalDash> paddy_, you can use PDFShuffler to merge PDFs
<unop> paddy_, pdftk
<unop> paddy_,  pdftk *.pdf cat output combined.pdf
<plutonium45> Hi guys, does ubuntu 10.04 has zenity by default ?
<AdminX> I have a Hauppauge WinTv-HVR 950Q, what program can I use to access it? Thanks
<unop> !info zenity
<ubottu> zenity (source: zenity): Display graphical dialog boxes from shell scripts. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.0-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 277 kB, installed size 5704 kB
<carew> i am having problem with wakeonlan; wakeonlan is enabled in bios and card supports it (says ethtool) but it still doesn't work, i was able to get it to work on other computers, care to troubleshoot this with me?
<VCoolio> you need && in between to run the second part if the first succeeds; like this: cd /var/www/fitumi && svn update
<VCoolio> hello_kitty: ^^
<slow-motion> hi
<jpds> carew: sudo ethtool eth0 - says wake-on-lan is on?
<ania_> anybody here opteron 6176 SE  ???
<hello_kitty> VCoolio: thank you, that worked!
<carew> jpds: yep
<plutonium45> Thanks @unop
<john__> Hey whats a good cd dvd burner
<john__> for ubuntu
<ania_> is anyone using here opteron 6176 SE  ???
<h00k> carew: because that's pre-os control, that's not specifically an Ubuntu question
<BluesKaj> AdminX, an app called tvtime might work for your tunercard
<Sereph> firefox is telling me on ubuntu 10.04 64bit with 32bit firefox that icedtea is needed to use java but if it trys to install it its already there, any idea why it isnt picking it up?
<john__> Brasero or Furios
<john__> ?
<h00k> carew: you might be better off to try ##hardware on that
<jpds> !best | john__
<ubottu> john__: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<AdminX> BluesKaj: Thank You
<paddy_> pdfshuffler does not work i click save in the export window and noting happens
<carew> h00k: pre-os control?
<RyanP> carew: I've always had to turn wol on, every boot with 'ethtool -s eth0 wol g'.
<plutonium45> I have to type startx every time , I login..( it happened after upgrade broke), any suggestions please ?
<carew> RyanP: done, and it is turned on after each reboot
<h00k> carew: wakeonlan is something controlled by your motherboard/BIOS, it's not specific to Ubuntu
<Guest72837> paddy_, are you on ubuntu
<paddy_> pdfk says it has a password when i know i does not as i can open in in xubuntu's default pdf viewer
<john__> well alright which burns faster with few errors
<carew> h00k: oke, wol is turned in bios (option is there)
<RyanP> carew: And it's still not working?
<Sereph> john__: that depends on drive speeds
<carew> RyanP: sadly not
<john__> Brasero takes forever
<tvl> hi. i can't get ubuntu (lucid) to use a default print server (cups on localhost:631). every time i open the print manager and connect, and then close the print manager, it loses it and i can't print using cups from any application
<RyanP> carew: What are you using to send the WOL packets?
<carew> RyanP: wakeonlan in ubuntu
<ohzie> Anybody have some experience with sata raid cards? The system sees when a channel hotswaps, but it's not assigning device IDs to the drives.
<Sereph> john__: thats becaues its bloated
<ben__> man i have no idea what im doing i ew how to work that either installed this jolicloud os its jus like ubuntu buht neverkn
<john__> bloated?
<carew> RyanP: used to wake up several debian machines and always worked
<Sereph> john__: yes like windows
<john__> i dont understand bloated?
<Guest72837> why use debian when you bun too?
<tvl> anyone have any ideas?
<paddy_> pdfshuffler does not work i click save in the export window and noting happens
<carew> RyanP: this one is a bit older hardware and the networkcard is not onboard so maybe it is a hardwareproblem
<LogicalDash> paddy_ you might have chosen a bad file name
<Guest72837> paddy_, are you on ubuntu?
<paddy_> xubuntu
<paddy_> complete.pdf
<LogicalDash> paddy_ please run PDFShuffler in a terminal window and tell me what errors you see there
<john__> Sereph explain?
<Guest72837> it is free software it happens
<Sereph> john__: its personal preference
<RyanP> carew: Yeah, that's all I can think of.. with non-onboard network cards, isn't there an extra cable to the motherboard required?
<Sereph> try others see what you think
<paddy_> logicaldash what is the command?
<LogicalDash> probably just "pdfshuffler" or maybe "pdf-shuffler"
<john__> suggest a good one that burns fast
<carew> RyanP: normaly it is but this networkcard hasn't the connector on it (its an intel card) that only supports magic pakkets
<Firefishe> Can someone point me to a solution to install the proper flash player for 64-bit ubuntu 10.04 lucid/
<RyanP> carew: Got me then, sorry.
<paddy_> lots of
<paddy_> Error: Corrupted memory profile
<paddy_> Error: read ICCBased color space profile error
<carew> RyanP: but ethtool says wake on: g
<hello_kitty> what is the safest way to run a permission/wildcard command? I did this one before and had to reformat...   i'm aiming for something along the lines of...    myuser:/var/www$   chown -R www-data:subversion *
<celeritas> carew, so the card supports wol but there is no connector?
<john__> sorry Sereph i was usling the CD/DVD creator that came with ubuntu
<john__> not Brasero
<carew> celeritas: yep, wol cable is 3 pins and this card doesn't have any
<unop> hello_kitty, that works (most of the time). This should do.   chown -R www-data:subversion .
<carew> celeritas: but in the bios there is an remote wake up option over lan/ring and it is enabled
<mirko> hello
<VCoolio> hello_kitty: make that ./*   instead of *  or the shell doesn't know you mean stuff within your current folder
<paddy_> logicaldash lots of
<paddy_> Error: Corrupted memory profile
<paddy_> Error: read ICCBased color space profile error
<paul15353> hey guys, what button do you press to flick between your four screens?
<Dopple> VCoolio: or better yet, add ./ to path
<Guest72837> paddy_, sounds bad
<hello_kitty> VCoolio: what's the command like that which i Cant ever type?  I think i typed /* or something once
<Guest72837> paddy_, why use pdfshuffler
<hello_kitty> VCoolio: and broke sudo itself
<celeritas> carew, some cards don't have the connector due to a pci standard. the mb however must also support the standard. does the mb have the connector?
<unop> VCoolio, ./* is equivalent to *  - the shell treats them the same.
<paddy_> guest why not
<Guest72837> paddy_, sounds bad
<VCoolio> unop: try that with the famous and NOT TO BE USED rm -rf command
<carew> celeritas: that is something i should check, just a sec i have the manual; it is a abit vl6
<unop> VCoolio, and what would i expect to see - apart from the usual?
<celeritas> carew, http://xlife.zuavra.net/index.php/60/#wol-implementations
<john__> what do you guys think the amd Phenom X6 six-core processor
<carew> celeritas: any ideas where I can buy such cable?
<carew> celeritas: or what the pin outs are? maybe i can make it by myself
<mv> can anyone suggest the most user friendly IRC client for ubuntu? smuxi? xchat? i used to used mirc in windows
<niccoli> mv, xchat is very user friendly
<Guest72837> paddy_, maybe reinstall pdfshuffler
<axisys> is there a quick tool that i can use to monitor an IP with ping may be and collect data and stop pinging when 5 unreachable icmp pkts come in sequence ?
<paddy_> done 3 times
<Poizon> hi guys, i have a home folder with like 300 users, and I need to make all their folders unreadeable by others. they all are in the same group. but at the same time i need apache be able to execute and read their cgi/html
<unop> VCoolio, I tried your command and the world didn't end yet. I'm puzzled actually ..
<Guest72837> paddy_, how
<paddy_> sudo apt-get pdfshuffler purge
<celeritas> carew, its a standard 3 pin. sounds like your card has no connector but does support the wol event, which means it is communicating strictly over pci. if you mb is not supporting that connection, you can either get a mb that does, or a network card with the jwol connector to the mb
<VCoolio> unop: hmm, you're right; somehow the shell has played a trick on me where it did something unexpected; it happens
<hosomaki> good evening everyone
<unop> VCoolio, compare   echo *  with echo ./*
<mv> niccoli: thanks, will try it
<Poizon> can anyone help me with this users stuff?
<hello_kitty> can I run a command as www-data ?
<carew> celeritas: ok i just checked and i have other cards that have the connectors, but i don't have the cable
<unop> hello_kitty,  sudo -u www-data your_command
<dmizzle> save
<hello_kitty> unop: thanks
<celeritas> carew, i guess you could make the cable
<carew> celeritas: any ideas off the pinouts?
<jeus_> مشکل من شروع و پایان mysql است . من فکر می کنم وقتی که دوباره نصب کنم مشکلم حل شود اما وقتی پاک می کنم یا نصب می کنم mysql اجرا می کند شروع/پایان بنابراین پاک نمیشه . این لینک در مورد مشکله منه  http://forums.mysql.com/read.php?11,9689,90829#msg-90829 اما وقتی انجام می دهد این مراحل را مشکلم ح
<jeus_> ل نمیشه . من باید اشاره کنم به این که mysql من ۵.۱ است و این لینک به ۴ اشاره داره . اکنون من باید انجام دهد یکی از این کارها رو  ۱:پاک کردن کامل mysql  به همراه فایلهای پیکربندی . ۲:اجرای mysql با دستور start یا stop . راه حل سوم را شما پیشنهاد بدید در نهایت من می خواهم mysql-server-5.1
<jeus_> درآبونتو به درستی اجرا شه .
<FloodBot3> jeus_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Poizon> ejsus
<Daekdroom> !english | jeus_
<ubottu> jeus_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Guest72837> paddy_, why not try http://sourceforge.net/projects/pdfshuffler/files/
<paddy_> caus pdftk did not work
<idul> i have the little kerneloops client sitting in my tray, while its nice having tux hang around and all, id like him to leave. i dont have the window that contains the tooltip so i would like to submit the diagnostic data manually somehow
<jeus_> Daekdroom, ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh sorry  i take a mistake :b
<unop> Poizon, you're stuck there .. if you want private homedirs, you need to use the User Private Group ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_permissions#User_private_group )  -- but exposing a directory to apache would still require you give 'other' read permissions on the homedir -- you're pretty stuck there.
<Poizon> unop yeah thats the problem
<Poizon> unop and making www-data owner also of the www folder?
<unop> Poizon, which www folder?
<Poizon> unop the one that is expected to work with userdir
<unop> Poizon, you might like to try ACLs instead of regular unix permissions here then.
<celeritas> carew, the connector is a standard so look for jwol1 pinout
<Poizon> unop: this 2 folders /home/user/public_html and /home/user/cgi-bin are expected to be read from apache
<jeus_> my problem is start and stop mysql , i think when reinstall mysql solve it but when remove or install mysql run command stop/start so not remove this link about my problem  http://forums.mysql.com/read.php?11,9689,90829#msg-90829 but when do these steps not solved .
<carew> celeritas: the mb has it, i can swap the card with a 3com one that has the connector
<carew> now only the cable :p
<unop> Poizon, right, so give read access via ACLs to www-data on /home/user and /home/user/{public_html,cgi-bin}
<Poizon> unop, there's any guide for that in ubuntu wiki ?
<hello_kitty> I'm getting a permission denied on a lock file, after making everything in /var/www/ owned by www-data, the command receiving the error is: sudo -u www-data sh /var/www/fitumi/ && svn update       Perhaps my ownership is fine by the actual read/write is wrong....?
<unop> Poizon, probably not, but any guide on ACLs for linux will apply to ubuntu alright.
<Poizon> unop thanks =)
<jsquared> Is there something I can turn on/enable for gnome-terminal that will let me click on file paths and open them?
<unop> hello_kitty, /var/www/fitumi/ is a directory??
<jsquared> (Much the same way it does with URLs already, for example.)
<hello_kitty> unop: yes
<noulty> how do i get desktop effects?
<unop> hello_kitty, you can't execute a directory :)
<hello_kitty> unop: that is a good point :/
<karma_police> i have a prob.. my ubuntu load screen is all distorted when i reboot it or power it down.. it happened after i tried to change the resolution in startup manager.. i have since changed it back to the default settings but the ubuntu loading screen is still distorted. what could be the problem and resolution?
<sabuntu> noulty: compiz for some nice ones
<idul> tl;dr kernel panic
<noulty> thank you
<unop> hello_kitty,  maybe you wanted  sh -c 'cd /var/www/fitumi/ && svn update'
<sabuntu> noulty: if you use gnome then compiz is the best
<inertial> are there any video players out there that let you tag and rate videos?
<sabuntu> noulty: no prob
<iguest> karma_police: Change the resolution back to 640x480
<karma_police> i did that.. it is still distroted
<iguest> What about the color depth?
<karma_police> same.. 8 bits
<hello_kitty> unop: okay, it liked that much better... however how it asks me what the password is for www-data.  Do you know how I could figure that out?
<karma_police> i have nvidia restricted drivers tho.. problem only started when i messed around with startup manager settings
<iguest> I'd say change them to other values, exit, then go back in and change them again to 640x480 and 8-bits.
<karma_police> will try that.
<hello_kitty> unop: nvm! its my apache password
<unop> hello_kitty, errm, actually, run this sudo command as root and you won't be asked for one
<hello_kitty> unop: i'm not root...?!
<karma_police> gotta reboot.. brb
<unop> hello_kitty, you shouldn't really enable a password for www-data ...
<hello_kitty> unop: i thought sudo means root?
<unop> hello_kitty, well, if you're prompted for a password, you are not root, no.
<jeus_> my problem is start and stop mysql , i think when reinstall mysql solve it but when remove or install mysql run command stop/start so not remove this link about my problem  http://forums.mysql.com/read.php?11,9689,90829#msg-90829 but when do these steps not solved .
<zus> what is 10.04.1? and how do i find out what version i am on now?
<unop> hello_kitty, no, sudo means "substitute user" -- any user, not just root (though root is the default).
<sabuntu> hello_kitty: sudo is running a command as root like sudo apt-get
<unop> hello_kitty, actually, correction,  sudo means "substitute user do"
<hello_kitty> unop: so to be root in this scenario, id have to type sudo sudo -u www-data?
<tavox> hola
<unop> hello_kitty, to become root, type.  sudo -i
<jeus_> my problem is start and stop mysql , i think when reinstall mysql solve it but when remove or install mysql run command stop/start so not remove this link about my problem  http://forums.mysql.com/read.php?11,9689,90829#msg-90829 but when do these steps not solved .
<unop> hello_kitty, then you can become any user without the need for their password.
<karma_police> ok.. i'm back.. getting same problem
<hello_kitty> unop: is there any reason why I shouldnt always be root? I'm the only user of my little linux/experimentation box
<sabuntu> unop: cant you do sudo su?
<Sam_Fisher> hello_kitty, its just bad practice
<unop> hello_kitty, because, being a limited user is a good thing -- it's protection against yourself making silly mistakes.
<karma_police> the grub menu looks normal.. just the ubunto logo is distorted and doubled... i guess it could be a wierd nvidia problem
<hello_kitty> i think i ran sudo chmod -R /* or something close to that once, and the machine died
<chilicuil> the package 'hotkey-setup' was discontinued in jaunty, how can I know where is it integrated now?
<unop> sabuntu, you can, but that's just silly -- why become root (via sudo) to run another command that becomes root (su) -- when you can just use sudo
<Sam_Fisher> why ask why?
<sanman> why not just "sudo su -"
<sanman> or "sudo bash"
<unop> sanman, because su is redundant there.
<karma_police> thnk i found my fix : http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<sanman> no
<sanman> it isn't
<Htron> sanman, sudo -s is the same as sudo su -
<unop> sanman, sudo -i # is the same thing
<sabuntu> unop: wont sudo  su make it easier so you dont have to keep typeing your password
<jeus_> my problem is start and stop mysql , i think when reinstall mysql solve it but when remove or install mysql run command stop/start so not remove this link about my problem  http://forums.mysql.com/read.php?11,9689,90829#msg-90829 but when do these steps not solved .
<zus> how can i tell what version of ubuntu 10.04 is installed?
<unop> sabuntu, sudo -i instead
<sanman> oh, yeah I see what you are saying
<sabuntu> unop: -i does what?
<iguest> karma_police: take a look at this: It may help, but in a different way: http://www.lampchina.net/article/htmls/201005/Mjg1Mzgw.html
<unop> sabuntu, the same as  ''su -'' -- it simulates a login shell
<sabuntu> unop: oh okay
<sidHart> sabuntu: man sudo
<rod2> Hello! does anyone a solution to blurry screen in ubuntu? (google search solutions aren't working ..)
<magellan> hi someone use rdesktop
<idul> i have the little kerneloops client sitting in my tray, while its nice having tux hang around and all, id like him to leave. i dont have the window that contains the tooltip so i would like to submit the diagnostic data manually somehow and then reinstall or repair the kernel
<iguest> magellan - yep, what about it?
<hello_kitty> Okay my permissions problems have yet another layer...  I can run  sudo -u www-data sh -c 'cd /var/www/fitumi/ && svn update'  and this causes my repository to update, I can also run  sudo -u www-data sh -c '/home/svn/projects/hooks/post-commit' which is a repeat of that exact command, however when I perform a checkin to SVN (which triggers these scripts) I received a merge error.  Any ideas?
<Olay> hi
<magellan> may i know what default port use on windows terminal
<wizard_2010> can someone help with inserting a tick into a box using open office in ubuntu
<wizard_2010> I no its off topic :)
<Guest1751> how can I get windows '.lnk' files to work in ubuntu?
<h00k> magellan: you can check for Windows support in ##windows
<seidos> wizard_2010, can you double click the box?
<magellan> tnx
<Guest1751> thanks
<wizard_2010> seidos, yes then it has like we greens things round it
<iguest> Magellan - Sorry, I dont ever remember pluggin in a port number - Just google it.
<Olay> Guest1751, .lnk??
<hello_kitty> Submitting a guess to my own question:  when I run the command i get asked for a login/pw, and there is no login/pw in the saved 'post-commit' script.... could that be the issue? or is this more likely permissions...?
<h00k> Guest1751: Windows .lnk files aren't 'convertable' to work, you'll have to recreate shortcuts
<Guest1751> Yeah, I used Wine to install the executable file...but it says I can't use windows link
<Guest1751> oh ok, I see. So basically if a program is made for windows it's quite difficult to get it to work in Ubuntu?
<Guest1751> It's a testing program for college prep.
<IncrStorm> Right, so what is the deal with muddleftpd? I go to the homepage and I can't get any docs, further, the man page is near to useless. Is it out of support?
<iguest> magellan: Google says port 3389 is the default for rdp.
<LjL> Guest1751: it can be quite difficult, yes. WINE tries, but gives no guarantees.
<magellan> someone knows on clamav if i get apt-get clamav is the GUI included
<magellan> tnx iguest
<magellan> il try
<Guest1751> Alright. Thanks! Any ideas on how to get this program to work then?
<h00k> !appdb | Guest1751, give this a shot
<ubottu> Guest1751, give this a shot: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<noulty> how do i enable desktop effects?
<unop> hello_kitty, so you're running both command as root?
<LjL> !info avscan | magellan
<ubottu> magellan: Package avscan does not exist in lucid
<Olay> magellan, clamav is gui.
<Guest1751> Ok, thank you!
<iguest> magellan: The gui was called clamTK I think - It's probably not included by default.
<magellan> i see..i only see clamav-deamon on apt get
<noulty> how do i enable desktop effects?
<hello_kitty> unop: I run them as www-data when im testing in the shell, and then I'm not sure "who" runs them when i peform an actual repository checkin, but my SVN repository is exposed via an https://stuff so im guessin www-data runs there as well - for which my svn client already logs in
<magellan> clamav-deamon is cmd right
<nUboon2Age> Olay: magellan: iguest: clamtk is gnome and klamav is the kde one
<hello_kitty> unop: but despite that, I guess it's possible that it doesnt have the password..... even when i type  sudo -u www-data, it asks me for a password
<magellan> of i run it i with command line
<seidos> wizard_2010, not sure I'd have to tinker with it
<Olay> yep!!!!!!
<magellan> yup i saw Klamav in apt get but its kde right
<noulty> could someone please answer me how do i enable desktop effects?
<unop> hello_kitty, well, if you're being asked for a password, you are not root.  become root first with  ''sudo -i''  then type your commands in that shell.
<magellan> does clamTK other package
<airtonix> anyway i can get jquery documentation to appear in the program : devhelp ?
<shoopdawoop> magellan: sudo apt-get install clamav clamav-freshclam clamtk
<nUboon2Age> magellan: clamtk is the gnome gui
<iguest> magellan: in synaptic theres both clamav and clamtk - Install both.
<wizard_2010> seidos, ok cheers
<airtonix> magellan, you also have a nautilus component for clamscan
<D347H-C0D3> Hi gys...When i network boot my machines they are stuck in (initramfs) after showing the following error:Gave up waiting for root devices.ALERT! /dev/nfs does not exist. Dropping to a shell. i.e BUSY BOX
<magellan> tnx
<Olay> noulty, R-click desktop, appearance preference
<magellan> cool rdesktop i can connect to our terminal server
<magellan> with no itch
<neo_> salut a tous
<jeus_> my problem is start and stop mysql , i think when reinstall mysql solve it but when remove or install mysql run command stop/start so not remove this link about my problem  http://forums.mysql.com/read.php?11,9689,90829#msg-90829 but when do these steps not solved .
<jeus_> my problem is start and stop mysql , i think when reinstall mysql solve it but when remove or install mysql run command stop/start so not remove this link about my problem  http://forums.mysql.com/read.php?11,9689,90829#msg-90829 but when do these steps not solved .
<jeus_> _ruben,
<jeus_> _ruben, ping
<magellan> does clamav only antivirus it dosn't block like rdesktop
<ross_> how do you register your nick name ?
<LjL> !register > ross_    (ross_, see the private message from ubottu)
<netrider> hola a todos, estoy probando la ubuntu 10.4 peor no se como cambiar la GDM screen, alguien sabe??
<iguest> magellan: last time I used it, the only thing it did was scan - Also, out of the box there was a config file that needs to be setup to automatically get the latest virus definition files.
<VCoolio> netrider: talk english, and check gdm2setup on launchpad.net
<magellan> i saw lot of clamav* files in symnaptics should i check them all
<shoopdawoop> magellan: sudo apt-get install clamav clamav-freshclam clamtk
<shoopdawoop> that is all you need
<iguest> Magellan: I would'nt install anything else.
<Olay> !es | netrider
<ubottu> netrider: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<netrider> ok srry
<magellan> tnx
<andrej> hello, I configured twinview with nvidia-settings. works fine so far, but if i use fullscreen with vlc, each monitor shows half of the picutre. is this a misconfioguration/bug of nvidia-settings or a "feature"?
<magellan> how about firewall program or lucyd has built in  on it.
<hello_kitty> Now as root I can successfully run this:  sudo -u www-data sh -c "cd /var/www/fitumi && svn update --username svnuser --password 1234"  however I have an error when a bash script running as www-data performs the same operation
<seidos> wizard_2010, design mode on/off, got it from here:  http://www.ehow.com/how_5912392_create-check-box-openoffice.html
<joshua_roberts> hi.  I recently installed vmware player on my 10.04 system, and it did not add it to the Applications->System Tools  menu.  How do I add it and get the icon to work?
<bkadoctaj> Anyone have any thoughts on MPD's built-in HTTP streamer as compared with icecast?
<wizard_2010> seidos, thanks man will try that now
<shoopdawoop> magellan: gufw
<iguest> magellan: look for gufw in synaptic
<ghoulmann> i have a record player plugged into line in on my Lucid machine. I can hear the input if I record in Audacity. But is there another way for me to monitor line in?
<Fed|Ete> mabye over the pulseaudio device chooser?
<ghoulmann> Fed|Ete: sound preferences?
<overkill_> is there a way to not have the"key ring" promp for a password everytime my pc turns on (it needs the key for the wifi)
<joshua_roberts> how do I get a proprietary icon to work for application launcher links?
<paul15353> hey none of my desktop effects will work such as the wobbly window etc????
<shoopdawoop> ghoulmann: http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2010/06/18/enter-password-to-unlock-your-keyring-prompt-in-ubuntu/
<shoopdawoop> ^ was for overkill I guess
<ghoulmann> shoopdawoop: i don't think that addresses my sound input question?
<shoopdawoop> I know ghoulmann, it was not meant for you, sorry
<ghoulmann> np
<Fed|Ete> @ ghoulmann install padevicechooser via synaptic or apt, run it and you have ur perfect volume meter for your record input
<mcsmurf> hi, I have a somewhat Kubuntu specific question, but noone in the #kubuntu channel can help me it seems :) (and yes, I waited a few minutes): I wanted to add the Kubuntu ppa to get the KDE 4.3.5 update
<mcsmurf> so I added "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu karmic main" to a new file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and ran "apt-get update" and then "apt-get upgrade"
<mcsmurf> is this the wrong way? I already added the gpg key before
<laurence_> hi
<mcsmurf> (it does not display any updates)
<laurence_> my wireless keeps dropping out
<laurence_> acer aspire 5101
<rww> mcsmurf: Which version of Kubuntu are you using?
<mcsmurf> 9.10
<laurence_> I have 100% signal, but its intermittently dropping out about 10 aseconds after connecting
<clotptzi> http://radioflyblajeni.zapto.org:8080/stream.ogg.m3u  chek it up now
<rww> clotptzi: don't advertise in here, please
<mcsmurf> actually iirc I installed some meta package on top of Ubuntu 9.10; I'm running Ubuntu 9.10 for sure
<Riddell> mcsmurf: PPA backports and updates are only kept for one release, so there's nothing there for karmic now
<mcsmurf> doh!
<mcsmurf> I see
<rww> mcsmurf: and for future reference, the usual way of doing PPAs in >= Karmic is sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name
<mcsmurf> but when I go to http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu/dists/, I see a karmic folder there?
<mcsmurf> or does this not mean anything?
<mcsmurf> rww: heh, actually I did try this first, but then the keyserver was down
<Riddell> mcsmurf: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa/+packages?start=50&batch=50 all lucid
<rww> mcsmurf: oh, okay
<frank82vt> el canal para chat de ubuntu en espa;ol
<frank82vt> _
<rww> !es | frank82vt
<ubottu> frank82vt: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<frank82vt> thanks
<willwork4foo> ello ello ello.
<plazia> what command forces ubuntu to update the printers? I am plugging in the USB printer and I'm executing "watch -n 1 -d lsusb" and the device is showing in there but not in ubuntu printers.
<Olay> laurence_, sill there or got disconnected.
<willwork4foo> plazia, tried manually adding it?
<mcsmurf> heh http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-amd64/
<mcsmurf> sorry, nevermind, wrong channel
<plazia> willwork4foo, no haven't yet but I'll give it a go.
<aggrav8d> hi, ubuntu!
<Haz> Which would be the better option for downloading a program (such as Skype, Adobe Flash, etc.): downloading the supplied .deb off of the website, or getting it from the apt repos.? I take it using apt is better because it allows easier updating? that's my presumption anyway
<plazia> willwork4foo, all the add options are grayed out.
<aggrav8d> suppose i want to make a linux distro that takes ubuntu and adds a program or two on the disc.  How would I do that?
<lokitadeamo> hola me llamo karla y soy de españa valencia estoy en buska de chikos rikos mi edad es 25 años y aki les dejo mi msn al k esta interesado vale lokitadeamo @ h0t c0m
<lokitadeamo> hola me llamo karla y soy de españa valencia estoy en buska de chikos rikos mi edad es 25 años y aki les dejo mi msn al k esta interesado vale lokitadeamo @ h0t c0m
<FloodBot3> lokitadeamo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lokitadeamo> hola me llamo karla y soy de españa valencia estoy en buska de chikos rikos mi edad es 25 años y aki les dejo mi msn al k esta interesado vale lokitadeamo @ h0t c0m
<lokitadeamo> hola me llamo karla y soy de españa valencia estoy en buska de chikos rikos mi edad es 25 años y aki les dejo mi msn al k esta interesado vale lokitadeamo @ h0t c0m
<willwork4foo> plazia, weird - no idea there sorry
<plazia> willwork4foo, nah no worries mate
<plazia> willwork4foo, just realised cups wasn't running
<plazia> so did /etc/init.d/cups start
<willwork4foo>  plazia that'll be your culprit there
<plazia> willwork4foo, thanks anyways mate
<willwork4foo> hehe
<plazia> :)
<plazia> weird
<IncrStorm> Anyone with thoughts on muddleftpd?
<willwork4foo> np - we all have oddnesses like that
<IncrStorm> I can't find documentation
<willwork4foo> IncrStorm, I've got two thoughts... 1: why do we need ANOTHER FTP server, and 2: that's a silly name
<willwork4foo> what was wrong with vsftpd or proftpd
<IncrStorm> LOL, I'm running Xubuntu, and believe me, I didn't steer myself there.
<willwork4foo> haha
<willwork4foo> ok
<willwork4foo> fair enough!
<IncrStorm> It was begging for it when I tried to do ftpd
<willwork4foo> btw - the more I use the Ubuntu Netbook Remix's desktop interface, the more I think it's a perfect layout for a system this size. It's kinda smartphone-style thinking, but with full OS capabilities and benefits. I am pleased! :)
<willwork4foo> like that, was it IncrStorm
<willwork4foo> shocking
<frank82vt> in windows i can restore the system
<frank82vt> how can i do the same in linux_
<IncrStorm> I don't know, should it be shocking?
<mcsmurf> just fyi: I found the Kubuntu karmic updates I wanted, those are now in the Ubuntu Backports repository
<idul> i have the little kerneloops client sitting in my tray, while its nice having tux hang around and all, id like him to leave. i dont have the window that contains the tooltip so i would like to submit the diagnostic data manually somehow and then reinstall or repair the kernel
<purpzey> Can someone help me out? It seems that I can't get onto any websites. I am connected to IRC via the same machine, but I can't get any web open at all.
<lost> i want to reconfigure xserver how to do so ?
<iguest> purpzey: R U using firefox?
<purpzey> iguest: yes.
<cavej03> hi all does anyone know how to use banshee to sync with an ipod
<cavej03> iphone*
<iguest> Purpzey: Edit -> preferences -> Advanced Tab -> Network -> Settings
<Olay> cavej03, try amarok it will give you less headache to sync to an ipod.
<moises_> e ai pessoal
<iguest> Got to go - wife is calling!!
<cavej03> Olay, amarok is no where near as nice with sorting music like banshee
<cavej03> Olay, Id rather the headache as the software deserves it
<moises_> instalei o ubuntu 9.10 em um notebook mas quando altero a configuração de efetios de video ele trava alguem sabe resolver esse problema??
<Olay> !es | moises_
<ubottu> moises_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Olay> Laurenceb, hi
<Olay> have one came across wireless connectivity problems in ubuntu?
<Olay> have one came across wireless connectivity problems in ubuntu?
<Olay> exit
<cavej03> exit
<aplund> Is there a netsplit?
<rww> no?
<sine_> l
<oddtod> hey is there a way to see if i have other drivers available for my graphics card.
<purpzey> Can someone help me out, File Browser says I have 0 bytes of free memory, but I just deleted easily 5 gb. I rebooted to no avail, still says zero, any ideas?
<Wings> purpzey: Did you delete it from the partition you installed on?
<Wings> or /media/ or /mnt/something?
<purpzey> Wings: No I deleted directly from /home/me
<Vampire0> purpzey, you could do "df -h" in a shell to see the disk usage of all disks, even the mounted ones
<shoopdawoop> purpzey: what does 'df -h' say?
<Vampire0> Maybe Nautilus is just misreporting
<purpzey> Vampire0: shoopdawoop: /dev/sd7a1 Size: 88G Used: 86G Avail: 0
<purpzey> */dev/sda1
#ubuntu 2010-06-22
<Wings> purpzey: Huh.
<Vampire0> Did you maybe not delete the files but put it in the paper bin?
<Wings> purpzey: I would boot a liveCD and run a disk check from it, but I could be totally wrong here
<ighs> hey
<Wings> also, what Vampire0 said
<hello_kitty> when trying to sudo as www-data and run a script, i got this error:  can't cd to /some/dir/  what sort of issue is this?
<Wings> hello_kitty: have you ensured the directory exists?
<purpzey> Vampire0: There's about 50MB in my trash bin.
<purpzey> Vampire0: But I am unable to empty it.
<ighs> anyone else having trouble connecting to websites?
<hello_kitty> Wings: yep the dir (/var/www/someproject) is real, and the permissions are: - r w - r w - r - -
<luke-jr> Is it possible to get Ubuntu to run the network independent of the user? :/
<Wings> purpzey: okay, here's what I'd do
<hello_kitty> Wings: I was just messing with permissions, and I just made myself root, those are my two most recent changes since the issue
<Wings> sudo touch /forcefsck and then reboot
<Wings> hello_kitty: chown it to root
<Wings> hello_kitty: if it belongs to "nobody" it'll cause issues
<shoopdawoop> purpzey: you could use baobab to see what is using up your diskspace https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Baobab
<luke-jr> as in, not wait for me to login to connect to wifi
<Wings> purpzey: that'll force a disk check on your next boot
<hello_kitty> Wings: everything is chowned to www-data:subversion, is that okay?
<Wings> purpzey: or cut out the middle man and just do sudo shutdown -F -r now
<Wings> hello_kitty: it... /should/ be, i guess. I'm not an expert. :P
<asymptote> !video capture
<asymptote> what's the application that makes video captures of your desktop
<purpzey> Wings: That will force a check?
<asymptote> xvid or something like that
<Wings> purpzey: apparently so
<narz_> Is anyone good with xchat. i got a newb question. Is there a way to make it auth with an irc bot each time you connect to ircserver, ( particulary quakenet )
<Wings> purpzey: I looked into it, the -F flag will autocreate /forcefsck for you
<Wings> purpzey: which will force an fsck (disk check) on boot (if forcefsck exists in root)
<asymptote> xvidcap I got it ty
<Wings> http://forums.thinkbroadband.com/linux/3533595-tell-ubuntu-to-do-a-disk-check-at-boot-up.html
<Guest17526> lookin 4 a johnathon itchner if u r here
<cyber_rader> well this is boring
<progesterone> Question: With Putty, we can copy text just by selecting the text and paste just by right-clicking. How can I configure Ubuntu terminal to be able to do so?
<luke-jr> progesterone: just middle click in any app
<progesterone> luke-jr huh ... there's no middle click on my mouse. Is there really middle click on mouse?
<luke-jr> on real mice
<HugeCannon> I'm havin a really strange ssh/network/dns problem with my ubuntu server. It's currently set to static ip 192.168.2.100 on my home network and i ssh into it via this ip. However, recently it has been acting up and can start to get laggy and intermittent to the point where the connection actually falls through.
<acovrig> does anyone know how to use xrandr?
<HugeCannon> After the connection falling through, I did a "ping 192.168.2.100" on my laptop runnign windows which gave along the following lines: "Pinging 192.168.2.100... reply from 192.168.2.5 ... not responding"
<HugeCannon> It seems that somewhere along the lines the IP it is looking for is changing from .100 to .5 somewhere but I cant for the life of me find where.
<HugeCannon> Any ideas?
<acovrig> HugeCannon, is your router forwarding things?
<frank82vt>  how can i restore the system in linux in similar form like windows?
<wildbat> !backup | frank82vt
<ubottu> frank82vt: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<progesterone> luke-jr Thanks
<HugeCannon> acovrig: My router is forwarding some inbound ports to .100
<HugeCannon> acovrig: let me double check that
<frank82vt> thanks ubottu
<acovrig> does anyone know how to use xrandr?
<HugeCannon> acovrig: Yeah the ports are forwarding to .100 (i.e. the server)
<hello_kitty> All of my permissions read as "?????????" what sort of ungodly wrath have I incurred?
<niccoli> can anyone help me with a problem Im having with my video card (ati radeon, link for more info)  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver#Full%203D%20support%20%28r100%20and%20r200%20series%29  ?
<sebsebseb> HugeCannon: try #ubuntu-server
<HugeCannon> Was just about to! Thanks
<sebsebseb> niccoli: hrm
<acovrig> does anyone know how to use xrandr?
<sebsebseb> niccoli: theres a new driver from ATI now
<sebsebseb> niccoli: and maybe for your card
<niccoli> sebsebseb, yes but that prevents me from opening any 3d programs
<hello_kitty> My /var/www/ folder has no permissions and no owner according to ls -l, what should I do??
<cavej03> hey guys, how can I find my group and user ID for my account?
<cavej03> like what command
<rww> cavej03: "id"
<acovrig> I need to turn off my server's screen (physical display), can I/how do I use xrandr?
<sebsebseb> cavej03: not sure, but you can get into the  accounts stuff graphicalley
<rww> cavej03: you want the first two numbers, uid and gid.
<cavej03> ty rww
<acovrig> I need to turn off my server's screen (physical display), can I/how do I use xrandr?
<Slart> acovrig: you can activate the monitors powersaving features.. if that's what you mean
<gmonnie> does anyone know where i can find drivers for a touchpad
<acovrig> Slart, yes, how do i do that, and reverse it?
<Slart> acovrig: hang on.. let me get the exact command
<acovrig> Slart, will xrandr do it?
<Slart> acovrig: I don't know if xrandr can be used.. the command I'm looking for uses "xset"
<hello_kitty> I cant see the permissions of various files via ls -l.  How can I fix this?
<evin> where i can find driver for videocard?
<acperkins> acovrig: xset dpms force off
<Slart> hello_kitty: what does "can't see" mean? your screen is too dark? your computer isn't turned on? it doesn't show them numerically?
<hello_kitty> Slart: it does not show them, only question marks instead
<acovrig> acperkins, then how do I turn it on again?
<Slart> acovrig: yup.. what acperkins said.. that's the one.. the screen will turn on again if you move the mouse or use the keyboard
<Curly_Q> Off button. Physical display cannot be turned on or off remotely once the off button is set. Powersaving mode is not OFF.
<ne7work> hello all
<ne7work> i have one problem with ubuntu 9.10
<acperkins> acovrig: move the mouse/keyb or run xset dpms force on
<ne7work> this karmic koala logout me without reason?
<WebDawg> K3b keeps telling me that cdrecord does not have the permissions to write to my device...
<WebDawg> I fix this by chmod 777 the drive
<WebDawg> but it comes back halfway through the burn.
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<WebDawg> Do i need to have an entry in the fstab
<WebDawg> ??
<acovrig> what was that?
<Slart> hello_kitty: what file system are you using?
<gmonnie> my touchpad works fine during login screen, but after left button either does not work, or acts like its stuck, does anyone know how to fix it
<WebDawg> K3b keeps telling me that cdrecord does not have the permissions to write to my device...I fix this by chmod 777 the drive.....but it comes back halfway through the burn.....Do i need to have an entry in the fstab?
<hello_kitty> Slart: ext-3, i believe...   is it possibly just an issue of rebooting?  when I SUDO ls -L it shows me the permissions, but attempting to access the files as anything other than root fails  (even if a root ls -l displays the file as being owned by a specific user)
<enav> hi... what is the C programming IRC channel???
<Slart> enav: try ##C
<thune3> WebDawg: does your user have 'cdrom' in "groups"?
<WebDawg> thune3, yes.
<WebDawg> I can fix the permissions...why do they go back?
<Slart> hello_kitty: hmm.. what is the output of "sudo ls -l" ? it's owned by your user? does the owner have read permissions?
<Magnetix> hello!
<miles> can someone remind me of the command to open the sound board?
<hello_kitty> Slart: yes.  I am connected through putty though.  I feel like the UI is lies.  I'm going to power off the machine and see if it maintains this lack of permissions
<maco> miles: do you mean alsamixer?
<miles> yea
<miles> i gues
<miles> guess*
<WebDawg> thune3, I lied.  I am adding now.
<Slart> hello_kitty: I'm thinking that it might not be "lying".. it might just not be allowed to tell you the permissions for some reason (not having read access to the parent directory, for example)
<ne7work> this karmic koala logout me without reason?
<ne7work> someone can help me
<acovrig> Slart, can I use xrandr to rotate the screen?
<Slart> !details | ne7work
<ubottu> ne7work: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<WebDawg> thune3, I lied.  I was a member.
<ne7work> Slart, without reason
<Slart> acovrig: I've never used xrandr.. but I think it can do it..
<ne7work> no reason
<acovrig> I wonder how
<ne7work> new install ubuntu 9.10 logout me without reason
<ne7work> with one wine and skype..
<miles> so i opened alsamixer but it isn't letting me change the volumes values
<miles> how do i increase them?
<burst_error> i have the little kerneloops client sitting in my tray, while its nice having tux hang around and all, id like him to leave. i dont have the window that contains the tooltip so i would like to submit the diagnostic data manually somehow and then reinstall or repair the kernel
<Cynthia> Is keyserver.ubuntu.com down?
<WebDawg> K3b keeps telling me that cdrecord does not have the permissions to write to my device...I fix this by chmod 777 the drive.....but it comes back halfway through the burn.....Do i need to have an entry in the fstab?
<lawrence> I have ubuntu installed on another PC and it lost power and now I cannot boot to it.  I get an Install Problem error about power management not insytalled correctly.  Can this be fixed?
<gmonnie> gonna try this one more time, the touchpad on my laptop works fine on login screen, but after i login either the left button dosent work at all or acts like its stuck, can anyone help me?
<miles> I have alsamixer open it wont let me increase the volume how do i get around this?
<WebDawg> miles, is it muted?
<thune3> WebDawg: there is a sorta lame workaround at the end of: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3b/+question/21117
<miles> no
<miles> it gives off sound
<miles> just not as much as capable
<hello_kitty> Slart: yeah I'm not allowed to view the folder...... however by reading its permissions i'm confused why not
<Slart> hello_kitty: I've been playing around with some test folder on my system and I can't really get it to print out question marks.. I get permission denied if I set the permissions too restrictive.. but no questions marks
<lawrence> Is there a way to fix Ubuntu or do I need to re-install?
<hello_kitty> Slart: does this say I cant read it?  drw-rw-r--  www-data:subversion      my user is a member of subversion
<rww> 2/lastlog lawrence
<rww> oops
<lawrence> Huh?
<rww> lawrence: nothing, I was trying to find your original question and failed at it
<Slart> hello_kitty: nope.. with you being a member of subversion you should have rw rights.. at least that's the way I understand things
<Cynthia> hello_kitty, it says the group can read-write it, so you should be able to read it
<hello_kitty> I think I played with it too much and broke it
<lawrence> I have Ubuntu 10.04 installed and PC lost power and now I think Ubuntu is dead.
<hello_kitty> ... if such a thing is possible...
<Cynthia> hello_kitty, however, seeing as this is a directory, you need +x to be able to *traverse* it
<Slart> hello_kitty: sounds odd... do you get question marks for the files in that directory?
<lawrence> I try and get in and all I get is an error about power management not installed correctly.
<Cynthia> hello_kitty (+) chmod u+x,g+x DIRNAME
<hello_kitty> Slart: while sitting at var$ if i type ls -l www/ yeah i get question marks
<hello_kitty> Cynthia: okay, trying that
<Slart> hello_kitty: ah.. I get that too if there is no x .. try chmod g+x www-data
<hello_kitty> Slart, Cynthia okay I can see files now!
<Slart> hello_kitty: bah.. or as Cynthia said above =)
<Cynthia> hello_kitty, awesome!
<daniel__> hello, I would like to know if there is any app out there for a master computer to control other computers in a network for a cybercafe. The main computer will use ubuntu, and the rest will use windows. Any suggestions?
<opnet> hey guys, I have an AA1 D250 with 9.10, but when I try to use the webcam with cheese it starts black, then the image reloads about every three seconds, and that's what it looks like in the video too.
<opnet> any ideas?
<miles> remote console..
<Cynthia> daniel__, sounds like you'll need a Windows application for this, and #ubuntu is not the best place to ask about that :)
<WebDawg> thune3, I will let you know if it works.
<daniel__> Cynthia, ok, what if I install ubuntu on all computers? how can I get control over the network. Lets say, enable/disable a computer, restart, block, etc???
<hello_kitty> Okay, so now *I* can see the files, which is great, but my www-data doesnt seem to see them.
<miles> so i have an 8-channel sound card but it will only play through my central speakers any ideas on how to fix this?
<Cynthia> daniel__: I wouldn't know about that. Maybe someone else in #ubuntu does, though.
<Cynthia> Repeat from 11 minutes ago: Is keyserver.ubuntu.com down?
<Slart> daniel__: italc might be useful.. if you want to keep an eye on what people are doing... http://italc.sourceforge.net/
<Cynthia> Never mind me, it just took 75 seconds to import the keys, and gpg timed out before this retry.
<hello_kitty> is it safe to run something like this?   sudo chmod -R u+x,g+x .
<Cynthia> hello_kitty: Did you also give the owning user +x?
<daniel__> Slart, thanks. Will look at it. =)
<Cynthia> u+x,g+x
<miles> I have an 8-channel integrated sound but ubuntu is only using 1 channel is there any way to fix this?
<hello_kitty> Cynthia: how can i safely do that recusively for /var/www ?  I'm scared to use *, i bricked one box that way already ;)
<Cynthia> hello_kitty, I don't know if the -R option affects both files and directories. Your files may end up executable after this.
<Joelito> hi all
<Joelito> I have a question about setting /home to a new partition
<Cynthia> hello_kitty: One safe way to do it is 'find /var/www -type d -exec chmod u+x,g+x "{}" ";"'
<Joelito> I follow the steps like in here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Cynthia> hello_kitty: (+) Include the " quotes, but not the outer ' ones, from my message in your command
<Joelito> but when It starts the X crash about can not open /home when using "/."
<xpike> Is there a current mini laptop that has hardware full supported to run compiz fusion flawlusly?
<Wings> xpike: define "flawlessly"
<Joelito> my paste: http://pastebin.com/GU0ggu85
<Joelito> any ideas?
<Cynthia> Joelito, The /dev/sda2 line in your pasted fstab file is commented out. Remove the #.
<lawrence> IS there a way to get Ubuntu back after a crash or should I just kill it and scrap it?
<lawrence> I would like an answer please.
<Cynthia> Joelito, Make sure you've moved all of the files from the older root (/)'s /home into your new /home partition first
<xpike> In terms of video card drivers, wifi drivers, and such
<opnet> hey guys, I have an AA1 D250 with 9.10, but when I try to use the webcam with cheese it starts black, then the image reloads about every three seconds, and that's what it looks like in the video too.
<opnet> any ideas?
<xpike> Usually many people come in ubuntu rooms and forums because they are trying to get * driver to work
<Cynthia> lawrence: Does it give you a terminal at all?
<lawrence> I keep getting different errors depending how I try to boot.  Best boot is recovery on original install.
<lawrence> Yes it does
<hello_kitty> Cynthia: awesome, thanks
<Cynthia> lawrence: If power management is not installed correctly, but you can access the network (see 'ping www.google.com'), you could try to reinstall the acpid package and its dependencies with 'aptitude'
<posey> anybody have an ipad working with rhythmbox?
<lawrence> How do I do that?
<Cynthia> lawrence: as in, deinstall + install, or if aptitude has a reinstall option like Synaptic, use it
<tzanger> hmm, my top menubar and bottom bar have gone away; I still have some termianl sessions up, what is the command to bring those menu bars back?
<Joelito> Cynthia, hi I commented because I needed to return back to normal state
<gperaltascura> (Sorry for my bad english) I have two hard disk drives, in the first one I have Ubuntu installed and that drive is full, and I want to install new packages, dependencies, configuration files, and all related to new software in the other drive, What are the steps to follow?
<opnet> hey guys, I have an AA1 D250 with 9.10, but when I try to use the webcam with cheese it starts black, then the image reloads about every three seconds, and that's what it looks like in the video too.
<Cynthia> lawrence: type sudo aptitude at the prompt, and use the Search/Restrict menu option to restrict the display to the 'acpid' package, then press Ctrl+T to access the menu and look at options
<opnet> any ideas?
<Joelito> Cynthia, and I did move, well copy all the files
<xpike> how good is the intel atom processor for mini laptops
<lawrence> Okay I will try that.  Thank you.,
<opnet> xpike: decent
<xpike> which model is the most powerful to run compiz fusion smoothly
<posey> its showing up in ideviceinfo but rhythbox gives me the initialize ipod saying its uninitialized or corrupted
<Cynthia> Joelito: you probably forgot some of the files in your /home directory, namely the hidden ones (.filename). What command/program/method did you use to recopy your files to the old root's /home^
<lawrence> Everytime I loose power Linux goes bad.
<Cynthia> ? rather, not ^
<Cynthia> lawrence: Sounds like a reinstall after backing up /home would do your computer a lot of good
<Cynthia> (also /etc)
<lawrence> Ubuntu was fine until I had lost power and now I can't get into it.
<Cynthia> lawrence: it might also be worth doing a 'fsck /' to check the filesystem integrity
<Joelito> Cynthia, I used # sudo cp -r * /media/new_partition
<Gwar> Hey guys. Is it possible to write a bash script that has a sudo command and include the password inside the bash script? I know its a bad idea, I have my reasons tho!
<Cynthia> Joelito, that command omits .files from the current directory, but preserves .files from subdirectories. If you still have access to your old /home partition, issue this additional command: cp .* /media/new_partition
<Joelito> Cynthia, yeah, just confirmed  it didn't copy the hidden files
<wildbat> Gwar, nope, and not supported
<Cynthia> Joelito: wait, no, cp -r .* /media/new_partition
<Jangal> I want to disable UDMA because I have installed Ubuntu Server on Compact Flash card. How can I do that?
<Jangal> I am using Lucid
<Joelito> Cynthia, ok, is there a single line which will copy both hidden and normal files
<coolkehon> does ubuntu have a system where I can make custom packages, similar to slackware and archlinux (makepkg) ?
<Cynthia> Joelito: cp -ar . /media/new_partition
<Jangal> how can I add paremeters to kernel?
<Jangal> so how do I edit grub 2?
<Cynthia> Joelito: (+) The dot on its own refers to the current directory, and 'cp' correctly grabs the list of all files without exception if you use the dot
<Wings> coolkehon: see if http://tldp.org/HOWTO/html_single/Debian-Binary-Package-Building-HOWTO/ covers your needs
<tzanger> hmm, my top menubar and bottom bar have gone away; I still have some termianl sessions up, what is the command to bring those menu bars back?
<shoopdawoop> Joelito: rsync -aP OLD/ NEW/ && sync
<shoopdawoop> would work too :)
<lawrence> Is it possible for a Live CD/DVD to read a Wubi installed Ubuntu?
<coolkehon> thanks Wings
<Cynthia> !panels | tzanger
<ubottu> tzanger: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ZykoticK9> Jangal, for grub2 see !grub2 and the file /etc/default/grub for most settings.  good luck.
<Joelito> Cynthia, Thanks =(
<Joelito> :P
<FooBarBeer> can i get help installing a lamp server?
<tzanger> Cynthia: I appreciate the tip but they aren't coming back... gnome-panel starts up fine but they're just gone
<FooBarBeer> wasn't there a really simple command that then you check a box and it installs?
<tzanger> this is quite literally a fresh 10.04 install; I haven't customized a thing on it yet
<Cynthia> To whoever asked about disabling UDMA transfers: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9988
<luke-jr> FooBarBeer: LAMP isn't even well-defined enough to make that possible
<FooBarBeer> luke-jr: I remembered! tasksel
<ZykoticK9> FooBarBeer, tasksel
<Cynthia> tzanger: hm. I haven't seen that behavior on this install in a virtual machine... sorry, I can't help.
<FooBarBeer> ZykoticK9: thanks :)
<futurizm> good evening
<tzanger> Cynthia: no worries, I appreciate you taking the time to try to help :-)
<Kruug> where is the log server located?
<Cynthia> for others: tzanger's problem is that the gnome panels have disappeared, and !panels's advice doesn't work
<sXeChris> !panel
<Cynthia> Kruug: 'which syslog'
<sri> so, iphone users, does ios 4.0 break iphone support in lucid?
<Kruug> Cynthia: irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Cynthia> Kruug: oh. :D
<sXeChris> how do i register my nick
<futurizm> anyone can help me to be able to browse my win7 shared folders from my 10.04 ubuntu box? I tried to create a launcher as a tutorial told me step-by-step, but I keep getting an error that it was unable to mount/connect
<ZykoticK9> !register > sXeChris
<ubottu> sXeChris, please see my private message
 * sri is not going to upgrade his 3G iphone if it breaks since ios 4.0 is useless on my phone
<Kruug> /msg NickServ register <nick> <password>
<sXeChris> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<sXeChris> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Cynthia> Kruug: irclogs.ubuntu.com returns no whois information; ubuntu.com returns Isle of Man, United Kingdom
<Cynthia> timing
<sri> looks like nobody has tried it yet.. I'll ask again later.
<Sorell> Hey guys, anyone  ever heard of someone turning a Tivo HD into a ubuntu box?
<lawrence> Can I install Ubuntu on top of Ubuntu without loosing any of my personal files?
<Typos_King> Sorell:   no myself, but I'd say, expensive box, a Tivo will cost more than a cheap old desktop :P~
<Typos_King> lawrence:  the what?
<ZykoticK9> lawrence, only if your home folder is on a separate partition
<futurizm> anyone with experience in connecting ubuntu 10.04 to win7 shared folders via LAN?
<Sorell> I have a Tivo HD lying around though Typos_King
<Sorell> :)
<hey_joe> is libpam_mysql broken in 10.04?
<Typos_King> Sorell:    soooooo, and you don't have a machine to install it to? :P
<hey_joe> i added the neccesary two lines to /etc/pam.d/common.auth, and restarted...
<lawrence> Okay.  I have no choice but to kill it.  LInux sucks sometimes.
<Typos_King> Sorell:    just go sell it or something :P
<luke-jr> ugh, I hate network manager
<hey_joe> but it doesnt even attempt to connect to the SQL server
<rogi_> ciao
<ZykoticK9> hey_joe, you might want to ask in the server channel if you don't get an answer here.  good luck.
<Sorell> Typos_King: but it's already got a remote and everything.
<Sorell> Typos_King:  It would take me like 2 months to decided on a turner.
<Sorell> :(
<hello_kitty> I need to make it so that www-data can run a command like this: /usr/bin/svn update <path to repo> --username xxxxxx --password xxxxxx       Can I just give www-data a password somehow...?
<Siph0n> I have Scottrade as my stock broker, and I try and look at the streaming quotes, but it never opens. The popup that tells me the new things with the streaming quotes app appears, but not the actual java program. Ideas? I have sun-java6-bin installed, and using ubuntu 9.10
<hey_joe> ZykoticK9: thanks...
<hey_joe> ZykoticK9: what is the server channel ? #ubuntu-server?
<ZykoticK9> hey_joe, yup
<hey_joe> is libpam_mysql broken in 10.04?
<lawrence> Can a Live CD/DVD read a Wubi installed Linux distro?
<hey_joe> i added the neccesary two lines to /etc/pam.d/common.auth, and restarted...
<hey_joe> but it doesnt even attempt to connect to the SQL server
<ZykoticK9> hey_joe, you're still in #ubuntu
<Sasquatch7> Is it possible to place a password on files or folders?
<hey_joe> ZykoticK9: sry guys
<hey_joe> new client.
<Sasquatch7> But not just the root password or user password.
<hey_joe> Sasquatch7: that would defeat the purpose of linux.
<aknagi> On my system compiz does not start, despite being set to start. I have to manually run "compiz --replace" after logging in via the graphical display manager. Does anybody know how compiz starts on a working system; ie is it from a script or "Startup Applications" or what?
<Sasquatch7> hey_joe: How?
<hey_joe> Sasquatch7: simply setting ownership, would protect the file...
<Sasquatch7> hey_joe: Correct.
<hey_joe> so why would you need a password?
<hey_joe> you could encrypt the file or folder...
<Sasquatch7> hey_joe: Oh so not possible just to add a password only encryption?
<sXeChris> does anyone here have any ubuntu certifications at all?
<hey_joe> Sasquatch7: generally speaking. yes.   but say for instance, chmod -wrx would remove execute, write, and read access to all users except the owner...
<Wings> sXeChris: off-topic: does your nick have any relation to sXephil?
<hey_joe> which would effectively do the same thing..
<frodizzle> whats the command to un-screw the buttons on the toolbar back to the right
<Sasquatch7> hey_joe: Yea i understand all that, just wanted to know if it was possible to add password protection to files and folders not using chmod
<IdleOne> !ot | wings
<ubottu> wings: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Sasquatch7> hey_joe: thank!
<Wings> IdleOne: off-hand comment, not a discussion.
<Sasquatch7> thanks!*
<IdleOne> Wings: keep off hand comments to a minimum please, they lead to discussions
<Wings> IdleOne: although /msg would have been better
<frodizzle> oh my, not discussions
<Cynthia> !controls > frodizzle
<ubottu> frodizzle, please see my private message
<frodizzle> anything but discussions
<lawrence> Windows has a repair function where it copies all the original files off the CD to the OS.  Is there a similiar feature in Ubuntu?
<hey_joe> isn't this an internet relay chat room?
<lawrence> I really want to get into it before I have to kill the son of a beast.
<lawrence> Can ANYONE help at all?
<hey_joe> lawrence, whats wrong?
<hey_joe> what did you break?
<lawrence> Power outage and nowUbuntu is dead.
<lawrence> I cannot get into it
<Wings> lawrence: boot Ubuntu LiveCD -> run fsck on the disk
<hey_joe> rejects password?
<lawrence> Get different messages depending how I try to get in.
<frodizzle> so you're telling me shuttleworth is trying to dictate where my buttons belong and we can no longer move them back to where they were?
<lawrence> It is a wubi install.
<lawrence> Can a Live CD/DVD read a Wubi installed Linux distro?
<Wings> !controls > Wings
<ubottu> Wings, please see my private message
<IdleOne> !controls | frodizzle
<ubottu> frodizzle: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<remanifest> Is anyone here familiar with Sylpheed?  I'm tying to get it to use Chromium as its web browser instead of Konqueror.  Chromium is my default browser in my WM
<hey_joe> was that a split?
<Sam_Fisher> hey_joe, where ya going with that gun in your hand?
<hey_joe> Sam_Fisher: where else? to shoot my old lady down.
<Sam_Fisher> hey_joe, so tru
<hey_joe> ;-)
<hey_joe> thanks for the help guys
<Sam_Fisher> guess hey_joe is really going to do it
<Sam_Fisher> How do i remove a user?
<Cynthia> Sam_Fisher: deluser NAME
<Sam_Fisher> Cynthia, sudo?
<Cynthia> Sam_Fisher, yes
<Sam_Fisher> Cynthia, the long name or the short name?
<Cynthia> Sam_Fisher, the login name
<zus> sorry my connection is the suck right now,..
<Sam_Fisher> Cynthia, uuggghhhh
<woodyjlw> I want to do some gaming on my hp laptop. under xp it runs WOW at about 40 fps in low settings and under ubuntu 10.04 I can not run any games at all tried regnum online and several others that are native linux install and no luck. this is hp l2000 with ati 200m graphics.  is there any way to improve my graphics under ubuntu or should I scrap linux and go back to windhoes
<Sam_Fisher> is there a command to list all user accounts?
<Cynthia> Sam_Fisher: sudo nano -w /etc/shadow
<Doyle2> Issue: Login screen presents, displays the background, but not the login pane or options bar. Only the background appears. Any ideas?
<Cynthia> (or sudo less /etc/shadow)
<lawrence> Can a live cd/dvd read Wubi installed Ubuntu?
<lawrence> Yes or no?
<Typos_King> lawrence:  dont' thinkso
<lawrence> Nothing I try will get that mother F to work!!!!
<Cynthia> lawrence: that would be a yes; you can loop-mount the Wubi install after mounting the Windows partition it's on
<lawrence> How?
<lawrence> I cannot get that SOB to do anything!
<lawrence> I have to kill it.  Linux SUCKS!
<maco> lawrence: please calm down
<maco> lawrence: your obfuscated swearing still counts as swearing here, and swearing is not permitted
<Cynthia> lawrence: sudo mkdir /mnt/windowsinstall && sudo mount /dev/DEVICENAME && sudo mkdir /mnt/wubiinstall && sudo mount -o loop /mnt/windowsinstall/PATHTOWUBIFILE
<Cynthia> where DEVICENAME is the name of the device corresponding to your Windows partition. (looks like hda1, hda2, sda1, etc.)
<lawrence> My apologies Maco
<Sam_Fisher> Cynthia, No go. /usr/sbin/deluser: Only one or two names allowed.
<Cynthia> lawrence: And then you should be able to access the files from Wubi and copy them with 'cp' etc.
<lawrence> I will try that.
<lanzelloth> hi
<Cynthia> Sam_Fisher: 'for USER in <list of names here>; do deluser $USER; done'
<lanzelloth> i'm still running 9.04 how can I get the newest gcc
<zus> how can i configure the mouse please i like to addd the 7 button mouse functions, and my connection isnt cooperating, sorry about that....
<Cynthia> Sam_Fisher: it will look like 'for USER in www-data melanie scrooge; do...'
<Doyle2> Issue: The user list or options bar does not display on the login screen, only the background. Any ideas would be great.  Thanks
<Cynthia> Doyle2: Using what desktop environment, Ubuntu version?
<remanifest> Is anyone here familiar with Sylpheed?  I'm tying to get it to use Chromium as its web browser instead of Konqueror.  Chromium is my default browser in my WM
<vinny_> hi all
<vinny_> is there a way to undo rm *?
<phuzion> Hi, I'm trying to get wireless working on 10.04 on a Dell computer with a Broadcom BCM4312.  I've installed the drivers from the System>Administration>Hardware drivers applet, and it's still not showing up
<phuzion> vinny_, restore from backup
<vinny_> made changes in the last 5 minutes that are crutial
<vinny_> no backup avaiable
<vinny_> and nothing in trash
<Doyle2> Cynthia, gnome, and I think Koala
<lawrence> Cynthia do I type all that in as it is?
<lawrence> Do I need to replace anything?
<Cynthia> vinny_, rm bypasses Trash and assumes that you know what you're doing, and is not very easily undoable
<lawrence> I have ubuntu 9.04 Live DVD running
<Cynthia> lawrence, you need to replace DEVICENAME and PATHTOWUBIFILE
<mothdragon> can anyone advise me on what software i can use to test whether writing works on my cd/dvd drive without having to burn a disc? ( I don't have any discs right now, but i want to make sure my drive works completely )
<woodyjlw> is there a better driver for the ati R300/400/500 video chip sets that work with ubuntu 10.04 ?  or is there a web site that can help me
<lawrence> How do I know what to replace it with?
<vinny_> Cynthia: I see... so basically my work is loss :-(
<Cynthia> lawrence, erm, I don't know really how to do that from a command line. Try mounting each of your hard drive partitions and seeing with 'df -h' if the one you mounted is the right size, doing this for each device shown by 'ls /dev/[hs]da*'
<lawrence> CAn you walk me through it step by step please?
<luke-jr> how can I get NM to automatically connect to open APs?
<lawrence> Okay
<Cynthia> lawrence, unfortunately my time is running short
<AdminX> Phuzion: Plug in a network cable and pull all the updates, I did this for my wife the othe day and the same wireless nic works for her. There were 3 braodcom drivers that I updated.
<Doyle2> Cynthia, nope, lucid
<phuzion> AdminX, already did that.  Don't know why it's still not showing up.
<shawncm217> What do you suggest for a handbrake alternative in ubuntu?
<luke-jr> why isn't mplayer in universe? :/
<phuzion> Yesterday, I was messing around with it, and did a few commands like rmmod b43, so I think I might need to undo those somehow.  Any ideas?
<christophe> vinny
<rww> luke-jr: because it contains legally-problematic codecs, and is thus in multiverse
<christophe> doing a search on google
<christophe> leasd me here: http://www.brighthub.com/computing/linux/articles/34156.aspx
<christophe> check that page for yourself
<AdminX> phuzion: On most Dell's there is a hardware switch to turn on and off the the wireless hardware. Are you sure the switch is in the on position?
<rww> luke-jr: plus, based on the package description, I believe there are licensing issues
<phuzion> Yes, it's on.
<AdminX> Humm
<AdminX> Is wireless enabled in the NetworkManager applet?
<AdminX> phuzion:Is wireless enabled in the NetworkManager applet?
<toman> hello there, i have this error  when i'm trying to run a *.sh file. I'm kinda new to ubuntu and i don't understand java. Can i get some help ?
<toman> toman@toman-desktop:~/.blender/Sunflow$ sh sunflow.sh
<toman> Invalid maximum heap size: -Xmx1G
<toman> Could not create the Java virtual machine.
<phuzion> AdminX, you mean where you would normally select an SSID to connect to?
<FloodBot3> toman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AdminX> phuzion: yes
<toman>  Invalid maximum heap size: -Xmx1G Could not create the Java virtual machine.
<phuzion> I see Enable Networking, Enable Notifications, Edit Connections, and About
<toman> what may cause this problem and is there any way to solve it ?
<AdminX> phuzion: Ahh, So it does not see the wireless card at all?
<phuzion> Apparently not
<luke-jr> rww: so Ubuntu doesn't have a free mplayer?
<phuzion> When I single left click on it, it says Wired Network (disconnected) and VPN Connections
<AdminX> phuzion:Does lspci display the card?
<phuzion> AdminX, 0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<phuzion> So, yes
<toman> hello there, i have this error  " Invalid maximum heap size: -Xmx1G Could not create the Java virtual machine." when i'm trying to run a *.sh file.
<toman> can someone help me ?
<AdminX> phuzion: I am at a lost, you have to take a look at her laptop for a closer look. Sorry I could not be of more help at th monment.
<dlbike76> Hi! Is it possible to configure Disk Manager to automatically map my hard disk partions as RO?
<dlbike76> I'm running in Live CD mode
<AdminX> phuzion: I will have to take a look at her laptop
<rhelmer> toman: -Xmx1G works for me, which java and what version?
<WebDawg> I need something better then k3b to burn images.
<detrix42> Hello, I have just setup a dual monitor system, currenly configured as two separate X windows.  Is there a way to transfer a window on screen0 to screen1?  Or do I have to do a twinview?
<rhelmer> toman: given a test.class with a main method, I can do " java -Xmx1G test" with the sun java 1.6 and it works ok
<toman> rhelmer, it's the first time i am using java software
<toman> i'm a 3d designer
<toman> and i wanted to test a renderer
<dlbike76> Hi is it possible to make Disk Manager mount my Hard Disk partions as read only instead of Read-Write.  I'm running from a LiveCD
<phuzion> AdminX, I think I messed something up by doing the rmmod b43 and modprobe commands that I did yesterday
<toman> so .. all i know is i should run the shell file
<toman> but i get this error
<phuzion> I think I'm just going to reinstall Ubuntu, since I didn't really get anything
<phuzion> anything set up
<rhelmer> toman: you probably need a different version of java, what does "java -version" say?
<toman> java version "1.6.0_18"
<toman> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.8) (6b18-1.8-0ubuntu1)
<toman> OpenJDK Server VM (build 14.0-b16, mixed mode)
<peterkls> could anyone possibly help me with my wireless broadcom on ubuntu 10.04? Tried using this guide and keep getting an error 2 message when trying to make. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1390979
<toman> rhelmer,
<Aemaeth> how do i get pogo.com's risk to work with ubuntu?
<patrick> hi there
<bw21> hello
<bw21>  my ATI HD5470 graphics card is only working in superuser mode (fglrx driver)
<Cuervo> does the gnu c library provide any interface to kvm?
<Cuervo> if so, how do I access it?
<Guest1064> how can i speed up my ubuntu boot? its 35 seconds..
<bkadoctaj> Anyone know how I could create an Openbox mouse binding that would raise and lower ALSA volume when I scroll?
<bw21> fgl_glxinfo / glxinfo / glxgears all segfault without 'sudo' in front
<Asa1> I have a computer that reboots if I run 10.04 32-bit, locks up if I run 10.04 64-bit but seems to run just fine with the 10.04 32-bit live CD. I also ran the memory tests on it over night from the 64-bit CD and everything passed. Does here anyone have any suggestions on how I can try to figure out whats wrong?
<Doyle2> Anyone know what would cause the login screen to display only the background and not the user list or option bar in Lucid?
<bw21> anyone knows how to set permissions for the fglrx driver other than the DRI section in xorg.conf?
<gundamrc> #robotics
<jkalex05> is there anyway i can monitor ip addresses from people i chat with on pidgin
<bw21> jkalex05: I think you could do it with a netstat command
<woodyjlw> can anyone help me with gallium3d?  I have ubuntu 10.04 with ati 200m. I think its the r300 chip.  is it already installed on ubuntu 10.04 or do I need to install it manually?
<detrix42> Hello, I have just setup a dual monitor system, currenly configured as two separate X windows.  Is there a way to transfer a window on screen0 to screen1?  Or do I have to do a twinview?
<jkalex05> bw21 doesnt that just check local network
<bw21> jkalex05: not if you type -t as argument (-u for udp)
<Asa1> jkalex05: it depends on what protocol you are using. If you are using XMPP/Jabber/Google Talk, then you never connect to that person so you never find their IP address. The only way I know that you would get a direct connection is to initiate a file transfer
<Asa1> some other protocols might connect directly and expose their IP.
<Guest1064> 35 second boot in ubuntu or 20 seconds in another ..
<bw21> jkalex05: Asa1 knows better :)
<Just_A_Black_Guy> hi
<Just_A_Black_Guy> 21/m/cut/black/miami
<Just_A_Black_Guy> asl
<jkalex05> im trying to install android sdk for my android phone
<sebsebseb> !ot | Just_A_Black_Guy
<ubottu> Just_A_Black_Guy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jkalex05> what do i do with the tgz file
<Just_A_Black_Guy> 21/m/cut/black/miami lookin4 18+/m/cut or uncut/south fl area
<Just_A_Black_Guy> pm me
<Just_A_Black_Guy> thx
<Joit> Hi, anyone know a solution for to high screen resolution during the install?
<bw21> Joit: Try to boot the livecd - there is a nice installer included
<LJRuff> Joit, Screen resolution is too low during install?
<evud> Hello. I need to install Stump Window Manager in my Ubuntu. I did 'sudo apt-get install stumpwm' and installed stumpwm and then I created the file /usr/share/xsessions/stumpwm.desktop where I added the following text: http://pastebin.com/1mq583f4 , now I logout I choose to use Stumpwm and I login and it justs exits ... any ideas?
<Joit> that is my prob i got a onboard card at a hp t3000 and few live ds now, and not one works
<Joit> it is to high resolution and the monitor turns black
<Joit> few live-cd's
<Vigo> Joit: GUI install or CLI install?
<Joit> say it differnnt pls ?
<LJRuff> Vigo, GUI most like
<boss> sometimes xubuntu turns off by itself
<Joit> i got ubuntu desktop and alternate, same for kbuntu and lubuntu
<Vigo> Joit: Graphical Install or Text Based , Command Line?
<boss> what is wrong
<Shazzam6999> boss: are you on a laptop?
<LJRuff> Joit, Graphical User Interface / Command Line Interface
<Joit> both anyhow
<boss> no
<boss> im using desktop
<LJRuff> *nods*
<Shazzam6999> boss: is it running hot?
<Joit> i go trough the menu without starting an server
<LJRuff> I see, it's a graphical user line interface. Very advanced and sophisticated.
<Guest1064> how can i improve my ubuntu boot time?
<logNSort> yo
<boss> no just some letters comes up and a black screen occurs
<Joit> 1 cd did dload has al time an md5 error
<LJRuff> Guest1064, Better processor always helps.
<boss> after a while
<Vigo> Joit: What bw21 said is one way, that is CLI or text based, the drivers can usually be loaded after install.
<adamh_> I have just downloaded the live CD, and put it on a USB drive, but gparted wont start, and when i get to the keyboard section on the install it just stops and freezes and i cant get any further on the install
<LJRuff> Joit, your iso had a md5 error?
<adamh_> i have already tried downloading it again
<Doyle2> Anyone know what would cause the login screen to display only the background and not the user list or option bar in Lucid?
<Joit> I go the normal way trough install, i think it is text based
<Joit> so, not that it starts allready something
<LJRuff> Joit, do you see menus?
<Joit> it is even, when it want install the basic
<Joit> the first one i do cna pick my language
<Joit> and the installer menu , but thats it
<LJRuff> Joit, CLI is like a terminal window. There's just text - no menus, no "Ok/Cancel" buttons, etc.
<Joit> when it starts to run, the monitor turns black
<LJRuff> Then it's GUI, not CLI
<LJRuff> Joit, you said there was a checksum error?
<adamh_> I have just downloaded the live CD, and put it on a USB drive, but gparted wont start, and when i get to the keyboard section on the install it just stops and freezes and i cant get any further on the install
<Joit> well, maybe you know the Cd's from Ubuntu?
<LJRuff> !patience | adamh_
<ubottu> adamh_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Joit> there are 2 kind
<Vigo> LJRuff: good call.
<LJRuff> Vigo, Some you win, some you lose. = /
<Joit> Lruff yes when i check the cd
<Joit> i did burn it at different burner, and still the same file
<Joit> i even did complete new dload the iso
<doormat81> I've been searching Google for information on how to sync my iPod Touch within Ubuntu (sans emulation).  Most of the results I've found are very outdated and the ones that are relevant mention only music.  Is there no way to also sync your installed apps?
<LJRuff> Joit, then 1) Download the .iso again, 2) Check the checksum, 3) Burn a new install cd.
<Joit> lruff i did do that allready
<Joit> and burned it with a fresh file
<Gothicsegu5> hello! Can someone help me to fix the grub of ubuntu 9.10? [sorry, my english isn't good]
<LJRuff> If you're getting a checksum error then we can't garuntee that your Ubuntu Live/Install media is working properly.
<Nicole> Hey guys, I recently installed ubuntu 10.4 on my mac pro 8 core. (amd 64 bit version) i had to use the alternative version to get it to install because of no image loading. when it was finished installing it made the boot sound but still didnt show any image
<LJRuff> Gothicsegu5, which language?
<kr3w_> wtf is mac pro 8 core
<adamh_> a computer
<bw21> Anyone knows how to let fglrx work with a standard user? I tried assigning groups and the DRI section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf with mode "0666", but it only works as superuser.
<Joit> well my hope for now was, that i can pick a low resolution level at the menu where i see
<Gothicsegu5> spanish LJRuff. But in the spanish chat nobody help me :(
<adamh_> but he/she obviously had to mention the fact it was a mac
<Joit> or any other keys, to change it
<Joit> but i think it dont works before xserver is not installed
<LJRuff> Gothicsegu5, I see. Then I will not refer you over there. =P
<Nicole> I was not sure if it made a dif. if it was mac
<LJRuff> Joit, all I can suggest is to burn new media.
<bw21> programs are segfaulting ... fgl_glxinfo / glxgears etc.
<zagabar> Hi. I am on an ubuntu system. 8.10. I want to upgrade. But when I try to upgrade to 9.04 in the update manager it gets canceled because it fails to download three packages. I do have an internet connection that works. Any ideas on this?
<yoyoned> Gothicsegu5: what problem?
<LJRuff> You really do need to make sure you 1) Download new media and, 2) CHECK THE CHECKSUM
<LJRuff> If it's giving you an error then trash it and burn a new one.
<Joit> LJRuff are you sure they work? because i read allready at the net, that others have this Problems too
<Vigo> !md5 | Joit
<ubottu> Joit: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Gothicsegu5> I can boot ubuntu. It seems to be a problem with the grub, and I can't fix it
<yoyoned> zagabar: what are the three packages
<Gothicsegu5> *can't
<Joit> they= the Cd'S
<gundamrc> ch #robotics
<LJRuff> Joit, I am sure the .iso's on Ubuntu are OK. All of us on 10.04 are sure of that.
<adamh_> I have booted into the live CD, but gparted ownt start, and i cant get past the keyboard section of the install. i have already downloaded and burnt a new image, but it still does it. what od?
<yoyoned> Gothicsegu5: what happens when you try to boot?
<Doyle2> Anyone know what would cause the login screen to display only the background and not the user list or option bar in 10.04?
<Nicole> I can boot ubuntu and hear the boot noise but I do not see any image, no screen. no login. anyone, any ideas?
<doormat81> I've been searching Google for information on how to sync my iPod Touch within Ubuntu (sans emulation).  Most of the results I've found are very outdated and the ones that are relevant mention only music.  Is there no way to also sync your installed apps?
<LJRuff> Nicole, black screen?
<Gothicsegu5> Appears a text with: error: no such device: (numbers)
<Vigo> bw21: chown , or sudo ?
<Zalithian> Doyle, did you recently install new video card drivers?
<yoyoned> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<xangua> doormat81: no, only music with the latest ubuntu 10.04
<Nicole> ljruff, mac pro, yes a black screen.
<zagabar> yoyoned: This time it was only this one: Failed to fetch http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libc/libcaca/libcucul0_0.99.beta16-1_all.deb 404 Not Found [IP: 130.239.18.163 80]
<LJRuff> Nicole, hardware issue and/or bad video drivers.
<Doyle2> Zalithian, no changes recently
<Joit> Nicole you are not alone, i am with you :p
<woodyjlw> is there a channel where I can get help with gallium3d?
<Zalithian> hmm. not a clue then :(.
<LJRuff> Joit, she has a completely different issue.
<Zalithian> I am no expert in anything linux
<Nicole> ljruff, anyways to boot it without the hardware in a X setting? so i can install the drivers manually.
<Nicole> ljruff, it is a brand new install
<Joit> i am not sure about that, because as  more i look at the net, as more i find other reasons for it
<LJRuff> You're running corrupted install media - she's running a bad install or running with missing drivers.
<doormat81> xangua, and even music syncing isn't possible out of the box, right?  I see no option in Rhythmbox to sync with my iPod (though it recognizes the device and plays the files just fine).
<bw21> Vigo: what do you mean by chown
<bw21> ?
<Joit> LJRuff actaully not a corrupted, i said one from the cd's
<LJRuff> Nicole, you'll need a senior here for that. I do not know how to start a shell without a gui. = /
<Doyle2> Zalithian, recently downloaded zlib from zlib.net, but thats it
<Joit> the Cd, wich work grapihiclly have bad files on it
<phuzion> What's the best whole-disk encryption solution for Linux?
<xangua> doormat81: i believe you need to activate the ipod plugin in rhythmbox
<LJRuff> Joit, what's your native language?
<Joit> german
<Zalithian> Sorry I can't really help you Doyle. I'm probably not much more experienced than you. That was the only thing I could think of. :P
<LJRuff> !de | Joit
<ubottu> Joit: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Nicole> ljruff, i had ubuntu installed on my asus before this and it did the same thing. i belive there was a hotkey or combination that forced the screen to load?
<yoyoned> phuzion: encrypted LVM setup durint the installation
<Sinister> anyone know if someone makes a dual dual core motherboard ?
<Joit> they are all asleep i guess
<LJRuff> Nicole,  ctrl-alt-t is the only one I know.
<Vigo> Joit: Here are Boot Options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<sebsebseb> Nicole: maybe you used a bad ISO
<woodyjlw> can anyone even see what I am typing or am I muted?
<Joit> thanks vigo
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | Nicole
<ubottu> Nicole: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<LJRuff> !hi woodyjlw
<Nicole> ljruff, whats that combo do?
<LJRuff> Terminal
<bw21> Vigo: With "sudo glxinfo" the direct rendering and everything works just fine
<LJRuff> !hi | woodyjlw
<ubottu> woodyjlw: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Nicole> sebsebseb, i burned two copies on 1x and verified both.
<Joit> woodyjlw i can
<sebsebseb> Nicole: is this before or after installing a propritary graphics card driver?
<Doyle2> OK. Since no one has any ideas for the login screen issue, does anyone know how to, or have a website that could help me connect to the internet from the terminal so I can do an apt-get install updates adn see if that helps?
<woodyjlw> ok thanks
<sebsebseb> Doyle2: what log in screen issue?
<Nicole> sebsebseb, this is a fresh install, I have not yet seen the login screen
<sebsebseb> Nicole: 10.04?
<Nicole> sebsebseb, yes
<Doyle2> sebsebseb, The user list and option bar do not display. Background is visable.
<sebsebseb> Nicole: and the ISO was fine?  and the burn to CD of the contents was slow?
<Vigo> bw21: In all sessions?
<yoyoned> zagabar: you can try to uninstall the packages that are missing, then reinstall them after the upgrade, but do so very carefully
<sebsebseb> Doyle2: oh right well GDM 2 sucks anyway, there are other screens :)
<woodyjlw> do I need to register my nick?  how do I register a nick
<sebsebseb> !register | woodyjlw
<ubottu> woodyjlw: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<yoyoned> !irc|woody
<ubottu> woody: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Nicole> sebsebseb, burn was 1x and it verified good. the graphical installation would not work so i had to use the alternative and it installed fine but i see no image at login. just hear the boot sound
<bw21> Vigo: anywhere - amdcccle is segfaulting too
<Doyle2> sebsebseb, Are there others installed by default? If I have to dl them I'll still have to get on the internet from terminal
<adamh_> I have booted into the live CD, but gparted ownt start, and i cant get past the keyboard section of the install. i have already downloaded and burnt a new image, but it still does it. what do?
<sebsebseb> Nicole: oh
<sebsebseb> Nicole: ok
<sebsebseb> Nicole: if the Live CD doesn't work properly, well then the install probably won't either
<sebsebseb> Nicole: have you had a previous version of Ubuntu before?
<sebsebseb> Nicole: what kind of hardware you got? graphics card and such?
<yoyoned> adamh_: have you tried the alternate installer
<adamh_> yoyoned: i have used this on the same pc before
<Nicole> sebsebseb, on my asus, I am currently working it onto my mac pro. but last time it did this on the asus I had to use a hotkey and boot from some "x" graphical display?
<Vigo> bw21: Is Hardy, but is Debian/Linux: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/start-stop-daemon.8.html
<adamh_> yoyoned, i deleted all partitions froma  hard disk, unplugged the rest from my motherboard, and started the install
<joey_> I'm trying to use Ubuntu on an older computer with Nvidia graphics. The live-cd boots fine, but when installed I get a blank screen. If I disable nouveau, I get a command line. Does anybody know how to enable the nv driver?
<sebsebseb> Nicole: on the asus it works ok?
<adamh_> Nicole: try typing startx if you can see a commandline
<sebsebseb> Nicole: your Macbook Pro is  Intel yeah?  its got a Intel proccessr in it yeah?
<adamh_> or xinit
<Nicole> sebsebseb, 8 cores xeon intel
<Nicole> adamh_ i cant see anything
<sebsebseb> Nicole: maybe a previous version or another distro will work better for you
<adamh_> Nicole: give gentoo a try
<sebsebseb> adamh_: uhmm
<sebsebseb> adamh_: don't recommend that
<bw21> Vigo: when I compared 'strace glxinfo' in user and in superuser mode, there was a 'permission denied' on '/dev/ati/card0' though I am in the video group...
<Nicole> adamh_ I highly prefer ubuntu
<sebsebseb> adamh_: except to people, who know  Desktop Linux well of course
<bw21> Vigo: what is start-stop-daemon for this problem?
<sebsebseb> Nicole: well there are other distros out there that are about as user friendly or  more user friendly  even for at least one
<sebsebseb> Nicole: or two
<sebsebseb> Nicole: go use 9.10 then or whatever works?
<sebsebseb> Nicole: maybe simpally 10.04 isn't good for your hardware
<IdleOne>  /cs op
<zagabar> yoyoned: Yay, it worked thanks. The package was libculu0.
<Vigo> bw21: Is a Gnome thing or Hardware?
<Nicole> sebsebseb, last time this happened i simply went into an "X graphical display" and it viewed my login and let me get onto the desktop to install my graphics drivers. (on the asus 2 years ago) I forgot how to do this now
<sebsebseb> Nicole: well theres recovery mode now
<sebsebseb> Nicole: you can go into that from Grub
<bw21> Vigo: probably a hardware/driver thing, but it works just fine with 'sudo' (fps 7000)
<pnunn> Nicole: try <ctl-alt> F1 this will give you a test login, login there and then setup your x
<sebsebseb> Nicole: you can run commands, and if you have installed the driver and issues, you can fix  xorg like this even and such
<Nicole> pnunn, at the login screen i can enter that?
<pnunn> sorry... text login.. not test.
<Joit> Vigo it works so far !
<Nicole> sebsebseb, other user friendly options are? suse and what else?
<sebsebseb> Nicole: anyway I want to be watching a film soon, and not sitting here, so good luck :)
<sebsebseb> Nicole: Mandriva
<pnunn> Nicole: You can do it any time. It will give you anoter login page, just login as normal, but its text only.
<Joit> now i can see the 'try-out screen
<adamx_> How do you remove the password prompt when coming back from suspend?
<Nicole> pnunn, that may work. I will try it.
<joey_> question: I'm trying to use Ubuntu on an older computer with Nvidia graphics. The live-cd boots fine, but when installed I get a blank screen. If I disable nouveau, I get a command line. Does anybody know how to enable the nv driver?
<sebsebseb> Nicole: well theres Mint, which I don't like much,  and you can't get support for it here, its based on Ubuntu, so yeah I don't normally recommend Mint
<Nicole> sebsebseb, theres another one...
<Vigo> Joit: Sweet, please post any fixes to the Forums, Thank you.
<coz_> joey_,   when you get that command line  does it say    initramfs..
<Joit> Vigo you gave me the link its your fault :P and i dont have an account there
<sebsebseb> Nicole: if your thinking Fedora well maybe for you,  thats more for intermediate users really,  just like PC Linux OS would be really I guess.  http://www.distrowatch.com
<coz_> joey_,
<Joit> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Vigo> Joit: Join US! We make playing with PCs fun again.
<yudun1989> anybody knows how to install Sopcast in ubuntu 10.04?
<Nicole> sebsebseb, thank you.
<joey_> coz: it gives me the full login, I can login with my username and password, it just is all cli
<coz_>  joey_   ok  when you get there  after logging in...type.... restart  gdm
<woodyjlw> how do I know if the registration of my nick worked?
<Dr_Willis> !info sopcast
<ubottu> Package sopcast does not exist in lucid
<coz_> joey_,   see if  it starts the desktop interface
<sebsebseb> Nicole: Good luck :)
<wa5pb> hi
<yudun1989> ubottu: ...oh what a pity
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Nicole> sebsebseb, thank you :]
<Joit> well Vigo , right now i got enough headache to even install it, i dont know, what will happen after that .. :)
<yudun1989> ubottu:  even tar.gz can not be installed?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<adamx_> I think I found the answer in gconf-editor
<wa5pb> I am trying to get XCompose settings to work on Lucid.  Worked on earlier versions. Any pointers?
<joey_> coz: when I try gdm or xinit, it gives me some sort of error about a dbus socket, I'll be right back with the full exact error...
<Vigo> bw21: For hardware: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man8/hdparm.8.html , but read the warnings and always make a backup before hacking the kernel like that.
<Vigo> Joit: You will have fun and be free to learn,play or learn to play. or something.
<starwatcher> hi all, question, how do you get dolphin to work as root?
<wa5pb> I have installed uim-xim, but that did not get XCompose going
<diwant> Is this the right place to ask for help on fixing an Ubuntu install?
<yudun1989> any good software to watch free p2p tv in ubuntu 10.04?
<coz_> starwatcher,   sudo dolphin
<Vigo> !p2p | yudun1989
<ubottu> yudun1989: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<yudun1989> Vigo: ?
<xangua> starwatcher: in gnome you use kgsu, in kde i don't remember
<diwant> I used fsck -yv to 'fix' a ext4 partition that had 10.04 on it.  Now when I boot, many key files seem to be missing, like my python binaries (/usr/lib/python points to python2.6 which is missing)
<xangua> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<coz_> starwatcher,  or   in terminal   sudo passwd root   choose a root password  then   type     su   then root password  and just type    dolphin  but  sudo dolphin should suffice
<Vigo> yudun1989: That is what our bot says ,
<diwant> I can't run apt-get because of the missing python files
<xangua> coz_: not a good idea use sudo with a graphic app
<yudun1989> Vigo: ok thanx
<wa5pb> diwant, ouch
<Vigo> yudun1989: Just click the links that ubottu stated.
<starwatcher> coz_ that complains with errors about "owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0" that brings up dolphin but i can't modify files in root.
<xangua> kdesudo with kde starwatcher
<coz_> xangua,  old haibts die hard :)
<yudun1989> Vigo: yep.the bot is cool
<prodigalson> 有没有说中文的 人？
<Vigo> !bestbot
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Nitsuga> !jp | prodigalson
<ubottu> prodigalson: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<IdleOne> !cn | prodigalson
<ubottu> prodigalson: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Nitsuga> !cn | prodigalson
<woodyjlw> can I get help with gallium3d
<diwant> wa5pb, :(
<wa5pb> I am trying to get XCompose settings to work on Lucid. Worked on earlier versions. Any pointers?
<bw21> Vigo: that is only for libata and such, I need to set the permission of my graphics card - maybe through an Xorg helper program
<coz_> starwatcher,  mm I have no issues here on kde     not sure of the correct way then
<blendmaster1024> how do i set ubu up to use NTP?
<Geoff918> Can anybody answer the following question? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1515069&highlight=postgreSQL
<Vigo> bw21: I think I saw that once on the Forums, been a while, let me look again....
<IdleOne> blendmaster1024: install ntp
<blendmaster1024> IdleOne, that it?
<blendmaster1024> it magic?
<wa5pb> diwant: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<adamx_> For those interested, setting desktop->gnome->lockdown->disable_lock_screen to true fixes the problem.
<IdleOne> blendmaster1024: yeah I think so
<blendmaster1024> IdleOne, i thought it shipped with it
<yudun1989> prodigalson: 怎么了
<adamx_> That's in gconf-editor, by the way
<janice> blendmaster1024: its set up by default
<Vigo> adamx_: Thank you.
<blendmaster1024> janice, no it's not
<santiago> hola
<blendmaster1024> janice, i can say that much for sure
<IdleOne> blendmaster1024: apt-cache policy ntp if it is installed then it is default
<blendmaster1024> installed none
<joey_> coz: when I do "sudo gdm" it says "warning: could not connect to system bus: failed to connect to socket "/var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket
<IdleOne> blendmaster1024: install it
<IdleOne> :)
<wa5pb> anyone know how to get xim as default input methon in Lucid?
 * blendmaster1024 does
<starwatcher> xanqua that worked thanks
<adamx_> Vigo, np
<Nitsuga> Geoff918, sudo -u postgres psql execs "psql" as the user "postgres"
<janice> blendmaster1024: your system will use Ubuntu's NTP server at ntp.ubuntu.com by default
<blendmaster1024> ok i'll wanna change that to the US govm't NTP server
<Geoff918> Nitsuga: Yes, that's true. And, Postgres does not have read/write privileges on /home/*user* but what do I do about it?
<blendmaster1024> anyone know what it is?
<joey_> coz: and when I do "sudo xinit" it takes me to a terminal in x, but no window manager or DE
<Nitsuga> Geoff918, you are not using the root account, but a "postgres" one, to exec psql. Try adding the -i flag, si it will run in postgres home folder
<Nitsuga> *so
<wa5pb> anyone know anything about setting up xim as the default input method?
<Geoff918> Nitsuga: Okay, so basically sudo -u postgres psql -i dbname and that will run under .postgres or I'm not aware of a /home/postgres user...I'll give it a go
<coz_> joey_,  and restart gdm didnt work... did you check the cd  for errors before installing?  and tell me how old of a system is this?  how much system memory   what type number of nvidia card
<joey_> it
<coz_> joey_,   for the nvidia card  you can type in terminal    lspci | grep -i vga
<joey_> coz: it's an old g4 ppc, 768 ram, geforce 2 I think. but the livecd boots fine and runs gnome just fine if I do nouveau.blacklist=true at the command line
<hoverbear1> Dawww, ubuntu alternative can't figure out my net. :S
<Nitsuga> Geoff918, use sudo -ui postgres psql and it will run in whatever postgres home folder is (I beleive that it is located in /var, you can check with sudo grep postgres /etc/passwd )
<joey_> coz: like I said, I think that enabling nv would do it, I just don't know how to. 9.04 and 9.10 worked fine...
<janice> blendmaster1024: wel you could alwats use this one    time-a.nist.gov
<coz_> joey_,  ah ok...mmm   no nv  in lucid I am afraid just nouveau
<blendmaster1024> janice, ok. how do i set it?
<coz_> joey_,  unfortunately actually
<Nitsuga> Geoff918, mm it is bad, sudo sudo -i -u postgres psql , in that order
<coz_> joey_,   I would try a couple things... first inset the live cd and choose the check disk for errors
<Geoff918> Nitsuga: That last one did the trick! :)
<Geoff918> I'll post that to the forums and mark [SOLVED]
<Nitsuga> Geoff918, great :)
<coz_> joey_,  if that presents no issues  I would download and try the alternate cd  or the minimal cd install
<Geoff918> Nitsuga: Thanks so much. That was so frustrating! I'm not bad with these things, but you just blew me out of the water.
<janice> blendmaster1024: heres where I work from http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch24_:_The_NTP_Server
<bkadoctaj> Would someone please take a look at the Desktop context section of my rc.xml for Openbox? http://pastebin.com/ZBsXxtYn  I can't get the mouse binding to work with the VolumeNotify.sh script at the bottom.  :(
<joey_> coz_: lspci gave Nvidia NV11 Gefore2 MX400, I think
<coz_> joey_,   mmm  that is a pretty old card
<joey_> coz: I'll try the error check
<Nitsuga> Geoff918, no problem, have a nice day :)
<hoverbear1> bkadoctaj: Does it work if you toss it in quotes?
<bkadoctaj> Hmm, haven't tried that, hoverbear1.
<hoverbear1> bkadoctaj: "/home/jason/.scripts/VolumeNotify.sh up"
<coz_> joey_,   if that error check shows nothing  try the minimal install cd  to see if that works or the alternate cd
<bkadoctaj> hoverbear1: nope.  :(
<hoverbear1> bkadoctaj: is the script +x?
<bkadoctaj> hoverbear1: I have checked it out in the terminal, and yep, it's executable and fully functional.
<joey_> coz: k thx...
<hoverbear1> bkadoctaj: Interesting.
<Dmstrdj> having issues with flash on a inspriron 1526, is there any known problems with flash on 10.4
<bkadoctaj> lol Yeah, I was thinking it was just me...
<bkadoctaj> hoverbear1: I've also tried it with C and A instead of W.  No luck.
<noob> im trying to install this package called florence i downloaded it from sourceforge to my downloads folder but when i enter the command tar -xjvf florence-0.4.7.tar.bz2  it says tar: florence-0.4.7.tar.bz2: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<coz_> noob,  let me try to find that package
<hoverbear1> bkadoctaj: Does it work if you substitute the command for like, firefox or whatever?
<noob> thanks coz
<hoverbear1> bkadoctaj: I'
<janice> noob: is that a 32pkg on a 64bit machine?
<hoverbear1> bkadoctaj: I'm curious if it's the command, or the keybind.
<noob> oh i dnt think so im pretty sure i installed 32 bit
<bkadoctaj> hoverbear1: aha, no that mousebind doesn't work either.
<noob> how do i check again if im 64 or 32?
<hoverbear1> bkadoctaj: Then it's the mousebind not the exec :)
<coz_> noob,   when you downloaded this... where did you download it to?
<janice> noob: so u dont know?
<Nitsuga> noob,  you have to change to you DOwnloads folder, use: cd Downloads
<Dmstrdj> so does anyone know of flash player issues in the 10.4
<coz_> noob,  look in the home directory under "Downloads"
<bkadoctaj> hoverbear1: well, how is my syntax any different from the default command to move to the previous desktop?
<noob> i guess my anme implies that i dont kno +P but im pretty sure its 32 bit is there any way i can check?
<coz_> noob,  you can cut and paste that directly in the home folder or on the Desktop if youa re more comfortable with that
<noob> yes theres where it is coz all i have to do is copy it to the home folder?
<hoverbear1> bkadoctaj: I have no idea. :S I don't use openbox.
<bkadoctaj> hoverbear1: ah, okay.  :)  Well, thanks for helping.  I guess there's something about the Execute action...
<coz_> noob,  yes  if you are confortable compiling from the home directory
<hoverbear1> bkadoctaj: It's entirely plausible.
<coz_> noob,  it is going to requjire libglade-2.0   it may be on lucid it is not on karmic however
<noob> ywat are some reasons to be uncomfortable about compiling from the home ir?
<Nitsuga> noob, you can copy it to your home or use cd Downloads   and it will work. You can check if you ubuntu is 32 or 64 bit with uname -m  x86 = 32bit x86_64 = 64bit
<noob> i have 10.04
<hoverbear1> I'm curious why ubuntu compiles with 386 instead of 686
<coz_> noob,  sorry it is  on karmic as well but you will need to install libglade2-dev pacakge ro compile this
<noob> it says i686 i guess i have 32 bit
<Nitsuga> hoverbear1, I don't really know, but it will be over on Maverick, which will be i686 only.
<hoverbear1> 686 is 32 bit.
<Nitsuga> noob, yep, 32 bit
<hoverbear1> Ah thank you Nitsuga
<coz_> noob,  also libnotify   developement package
<noob> coz i get those from SPM?
<coz_> noob,  actually several other development packages as well
<con-man> whats that thing you edit that tells it to load on boot? the ubuntu equiv or a boot.ini?
<noob> wow
<con-man> my firefox loads faster than eth1
<con-man> lol
<con-man> so I get page cannot be displayed
<noob> what i tried to compile without getting those dev packages and this is what it told me configure: error: Your intltool is too old.  You need intltool 0.23 or later.
<con-man> plus I wanna add a few startup items
<noob> well does anyone know of any way to view a virtual keyboard layout while typing?
<noob> well does anyone know of any way to view a virtual keyboard layout while typing?
<coz_> noob,   nice virtual keyboard :)
<noob> lol coz i dnt follow
<coz_> noob,  I assume florence is a virtual keyboard application??
<noob> yes
<noob> it has failed me
<noob> or rather i have failed at installing it
<coz_> noob,   what is the terminal readou after doing   ./configure ?
<noob> should i type that in and i can tell u?
<coz_> noob,   well hold on///  go to system /administration/synaptic pacakge manager
<noob> k
<coz_> noob,   then hit the search button and type in  libatspi-dev
<noob> what i tried to compile without getting those dev packages and this is what it told me configure: error: Your intltool is too old.  You need intltool 0.23 or later.
<coz_> noob,  set that for installation   then hit search again and type  libnotify-dev  and set that for installation  then
<noob> im searchinfg for it now coz
<noob> once spm loads
<coz_> noob,  ooo
<coz_> noob,  you will also need  libglade2-dev
<coz_> noob,  and if this is lucid  the intltool should be up to date   although I am on karmic and Florence installed here
<noob> k my laptops really slow still loading spm
<noob> ea its def lucid
<coz_> noob,  check in synaptic for the intltool version
<chilli0> How can I change my background over ssh.
<AndroUser> probably stupid question, does clamscan actually fix the viruses?
<AndroUser> or just find them?
<h3X> is there an xorg.conf somewhere in the livecd?
<h3X> i have a strange problem; x works fine on the livecd, but not when installed to disk.
<yoyoned> chilli0: are you using gnome
<EDinNY> How do I get removable drives to automount?
<yoyoned> chilli0: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-244297.html
<chilli0> yoyoned, Yeah sorry.
<EDinNY> in KDE my thumb drive automounted.  does not in gnome.  How do I fix this?
<coz_> ok be back a bit later
<Hunner> Hi. How can I start ntpdate by default? there is no /etc/init.d/ntp* and `start ntpdate` and others doesn't respond
<devdz_> i'm using xchat to connect to IRC how I connect directly from shell plz ?
<Uruoki> Can someone help me with an internet issue.
<Uruoki> I had ethernet working last night fine, and now today I can't get it at all. However it works on my xbox.
<fearful> is there anyway you can restart your Synaptics touchpad mouse on ubuntu 10.04
<fearful> it won't move
<yoyoned> Hunner: ntpdate is not a service.  I think you are looking for ntpd
<Sasquatch7> Is there a limit to how many times you can try the sudo password?
<fearful> is there anyway you can restart your Synaptics touchpad mouse on ubuntu 10.04 it got stuck and won't move
<Uruoki> sasquatch7 : Yes there is.
<LogicalDash> I'm trying to play some games on GGZ. It looks like the main server has been taken offline, possibly for good. Anyone know of another server that has some people on it? Or some replacement for GGZ?
<Sasquatch7> Uruoki: Do you know what the limit is?
<WebDawg> man
<yoyoned> fearful: try logging out
<WebDawg> why wont the matrix dvd play in ubuntu
<chilli0> yoyoned, If i changed the background from this file: ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/background/%gconf.xml   , how can I update the background? Do i need to restart gnome?
<yoyoned> chilli0: don't know
<Sasquatch7> chilli0: Try source filename
<Uruoki> Sasquatch7 : Not sure, but if I remember there is one. It may of been removed in 10.04 though.
<Sasquatch7> Uruoki: Ok thanks.
<yoyoned> fearful: you probably have to restart x
<chilli0> Sasquatch7, I have changed the file name. But it doesn't change the background.
<yudi1> how do  i get the systems hostname?
<chilli0> Should I restart gnome
<Uruoki> I had ethernet working last night fine, and now today I can't get it at all. However it works on my xbox. Anyone know a solution?
<seidos> WebDawg, dude, I think I saw someone else had this problem.  IIRC they had to empty a folder or something.
<fearful> yoyoned, that usually works, I was just wondering if there was an alternative where I don't have to restart x?
<Sasquatch7> chilli0: try going to terminal in the dir of that file and type 'source filename'
<chilli0> Sasquatch7, .... I have changed the file name and done that..... But It doesn't update the background
<seidos> WebDawg, maybe this link will help your search for a solution
<janice> devdz:use irssi dude
<seidos> WebDawg,  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-ubuntu-linux-playback-dvd/
<Sasquatch7> chilli0: Not sure then.
<h3X> bbl
<yoyoned> fearful: I don't know if synaptics is a kernal module, but if it is, you could try removing it, then modprobe it
<Uruoki> Man I hope I can get this ethernet problem solve. It sucks having no internet.
<luke-jr> How do I get Ubuntu to automatically connect to any open access point it finds?
<seidos> luke-jr, ubuntu connect to an open access point for me automatically.  I just had to connect to it once.
<seidos> s/connect/connects
<Sasquatch7> I have used the sudo command in a terminal and now I no longer need to input my password to run root things. How to I get back out of root?
<Sasquatch7> do I*
<sunshine_guest_x> rigt you re |res.|.it
<Uruoki> Anyone good with ethernet connection issues>
<Sasquatch7> How do you get out of root?
<Uruoki> It will kick you out within time.
<EDinNY> Uruoki: what is your issue?
<Uruoki> EDinNY : I had ethernet working last night fine, but today it doesn't. However the cable works, because I had it working on my xbox.
<HermanDE_> Sasquatch7, exit
<EDinNY> do you have some server that assigns ip address?
<luke-jr> seidos: automatically meaning without manually connecting to it even once
<Uruoki> It is a home computer.
<Uruoki> So no.
<EDinNY> what is?
<Uruoki> It is Ubuntu on a laptop
<fearful> yoyoned, na Synaptics is just the brand of the Touchpad is there away to restart it
<EDinNY> so, do you have a dsl router?
<Uruoki> Yea.
<EDinNY> or cable router?
<Uruoki> DSL.
<EDinNY> it usually has a dhcp server which lends out ip addresses
<EDinNY> can you open a terminal on your desktop?
<Sasquatch7> HermanDE_: Doesn't seem to kick me. I can still access a file without using a password.
<Uruoki> Yea, give me a second to walk to the computer.
<Uruoki> OK it is open.
<EDinNY> type "ifconfig" and you will see all the ip addresses assigned to interfaces
<Uruoki> It is the local host.
<EDinNY> that is all you see?
<Uruoki> Yep.
<R0b0t1> Hello, I'm on an iMac. Ubuntu did not offer to install the closed-source accelerated driver, how may I install it?
<R0b0t1> Graphics driver, I mean.
<Uruoki> Well not all, but there is some stuff about packets and stuff.
<kurtis> Hey guys. I keep having this weird problem where I'm unable to use any mouse clicks on my laptop randomly. I've tried both with the built in mouse buttons and an external mouse. Any ideas?
<EDinNY> rats.  I know how to do this from a command line, but not using the gui things
<Uruoki> I have time, I can try it. Haha.
<HermanDE_> Sasquatch7, The default timeout is 15 minutes....
<R0b0t1> kurtis: I forget exactly, but are you typing when this happens? There's a feature which disables the mouse while typing.
<EDinNY> try sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<R0b0t1> kurtis: Was pretty goddamned annoying, but sounds like you might have it turned on. (it's on by default)
<HermanDE_> Sasquatch7, During the fifteen minute window if you sudo something again, the timer will reset....
<kurtis> R0b0t1: Sometimes it appears to work that way but I have it turned off in the menu
<Sasquatch7> HermanDE_: Ok thanks, is it possible to time it out sooner with a command?
<kurtis> R0b0t1: Like right now I can use the mouse and type. Web Browsers seem to trigger it a lot
<Uruoki> EDinNY command not found.
<R0b0t1> kurtis: Hmmm... Keep asking then, I don't keep up with a lot of the bugs ;)
<codebrainz> Uruoki, 'networking'
<EDinNY> which command?
<kurtis> R0b0t1: lol that's cool. thanks for the suggestion though :)
<HermanDE_> Sasquatch7, do a sudo -k
<kurtis> Has anyone else experienced the random inability to perform mouse clicks before? The cursor moves just fine. It doesn't seem to make a difference between built-in trackpad or external mouse
<Uruoki> EDinNY "Sudo: /etc/init.d/network: not found"
<Sasquatch7> HermanDE_: Thanks just what I was looking for!
<codebrainz> Uruoki, EDinNY /etc/init.d/networking restart
<EDinNY> no colon after sudo and it is not caps
<Uruoki> EdinNy, there wasn't a colon, that was the output message of the command not being found.
<EDinNY> ls /etc/init.d/network <-you should see the file
<codebrainz> Uruoki, EDinNY mean to say 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart'
<EDinNY> yes
<HermanDE_> Uruoki, SYSV init is depreciated in Ubuntu
<fearful> yoyoned, ok I tried restarting nothing happened still stuck. Then I restarted system and I can use mouse until it loads my Desktop when its loaded I can't use it anymore
<Uruoki> No such file.
<Raj> Hi
<Nitsuga> Uruoki, linux is case-sensitive. It is sudo, not Sudo
<EDinNY> I am using 9.  they changed it in 10?
<Uruoki> I'm not typing it with caplize.
<EDinNY> right.  no caps
<Uruoki> Everything is lower case.
<codebrainz> EDinNY, it's still there (at least on a 9.10 -> 10.04 u/g)
<Raj> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on to my laptop. I pressed "install Ubuntu on my hard drive". White text shows up and my computer screen just disappears. I'm guessing my .iso is faulty - is there something like sha1sum so I can check the iso's integrity?
<Uruoki> "ls /etc/init.d/network" Correct?
<codebrainz> Uruoki, for the 20th time, /etc/init.d/networking restart
<codebrainz> networkING
<codebrainz> ING
<EDinNY> right.  networking
<Uruoki> Ok it is reconfiguring.
<Uruoki> Sorry, it has been a long day.
<Zalithian> It's always nice to see people on here who aren't arrogant dbags.
<Uruoki> Reconfiguring network interfaces [OK]
<codebrainz> Raj, there's a check CD option when you boot from the install CD iirc
<Uruoki> EDinNY, I did the networking restart.
<EDinNY> and>?
<EDinNY> and?
<Uruoki> Reconfiguring network interfaces [OK]
<Raj> Thanks codebrainz
<Uruoki> That is it.
<Raj> but I'm booting from a usb, there's no option
<EDinNY> urucki, odd.  should happen automatically when you boot linux
<ma9006> hello there
<Uruoki> EDinNY : I am thinking it is my modem, because I have wireless working on my Vista Laptop, wireless on PSP, and Ethernet working on my Xbox 360.
<ma9006> Does anybody know where are the "Keyboard Shortcuts" settings saved? I'd like to backup them
<Uruoki> EDinNY : However I tried 3 different ethernet ports, and cords. Can't seem to get ethernet working on any computer.
<seidos> how can I use the mv command in bash to move all files who's filenames are less than 7 chars?
<noob> my ubuntu is rubbing really slow and freezes up frequently how can i make it go faster
<luke-jr> noob: switch to Kubuntu and turn off desktop effects
<noob> rubbing*
<noob> running*
<thune3> seidos: mv ? ; mv ?? ; mv ??? and so on
<noob> how do i switch to kubuntu and how do i turn off deskop effects
<seidos> thune3, I'll try
<luke-jr> aptitude install kubuntu-desktop ; aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop ; reboot
<luke-jr> then go into System Settings under Desktop
<noob> will that change my entire gui?
<luke-jr> yes
<ma9006> nah, don't move to kubuntu
<luke-jr> in theory you can leave both installed to try it
<ma9006> just turn off the desktop effects in Ubuntu
<bastid_raZor> luke-jr: removing ubuntu-desktop will not get rid gnome
<luke-jr> bastid_raZor: I know, a shame
<ma9006> also try to reinstall it
<bastid_raZor> luke-jr: no, you're suggesting the incorrect command
<codebrainz> noob, and it won't necessarily be faster (likely slower)
<noob> oo
<noob> how do i turn off desktop effects in ubuntu
<seidos> thune3, thank you, worked great
<thune3> seidos: np
<bastid_raZor> noob: System > Preference > Appearance > Visual > None
<ma9006> noob: I always turn the effects off, and Ubuntu goes super fast
<seidos> how do you put a break or a pause when doing an ls command?
<LukeL> ls /dir | more
<bastid_raZor> seidos: ls | less
<seidos> bastid_raZor, thank you
<bastid_raZor> seidos: glad to help.
<myrk> how does someone add his software to an ubuntu repository?
<noob> wow this is a bit faster
<seidos> question about the ls man page, under author, is that only for the man page or for the coders of the ls command?
<R0b0t1> Hello. I try to install the "Broadcom STA wireless driver", but it errors out and tells me to look at the log file, which is here: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/228291/
<R0b0t1> Any help?
<Raj> I have Ubuntu mounted onto a flash drive. After I click "Install on hard drive", white text shows up (detected CPU, RAM, etc) and the screen just goes black.
<Raj> What should I do?
<noob> any other tweaks to make ubuntu faster? my system slows down when im opening SPM or other applications
<IdleOne> !dev | myrk
<ubottu> myrk: Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<Cuervo> I created a network by clicking Create New Wireless Network under the wireless Icon on the panel, but I can't figure out how to delete it, even if I delete it from the edit connections panel, it comes back
<andresj> Hello, I was wondering whether Ubuntu-provided 64-bit `ld' can "cross-compile" to i386, and how.
<noob> wow i didnt know this was teh most popular time of day to ask questions
<codebrainz> andresj, -melf_i386 maybe?  not 100%
<wise_crypt> !
<seidos> noob, what kinds of things are running slowly for you?
<Raj> Does anyone have any suggestions? >>" I have Ubuntu mounted onto a flash drive. After I click "Install on hard drive", white text shows up (detected CPU, RAM, etc) and the screen just goes black."
<codebrainz> Raj, did you make a bootable USB installer?
<noob> when I run SPM and ubuntu software amanger
<noob> also google chrome starts up fast but with three or four tabs it slows down things start going black n white
<andresj> codebrainz: wow, that was fast. worked great, thanks!
<codebrainz> andresj, np
<seidos> noob, cpu and memory?
<Uruoki> Is there a way I can reset my ethernet card to the factory settings?
<R0b0t1> Hello. I try to install the "Broadcom STA wireless driver", but it errors out and tells me to look at the log file, which is here: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/228291/
<noob> lol well thats the embarassing part
<Raj> Yes, codebrainz.
<codebrainz> Uruoki, have you played around in the network manager using the icon in the panel?
<Uruoki> Yea, eth0 doesn't even show up.
<noob> amd 3200+
<noob> and
<noob> i think 512 mb ram mayb 1gb?
<codebrainz> Uruoki, does it show up if you do 'cat /etc/network/interfaces' ?
<seidos> noob, try typing top in a shell
<Taev> does ubuntu server 10.04 install X as a default?
<noob> what do u mean seidos?
<noob> type top in the terminal?
<seidos> noob, maybe identify how much free memory you have and what is using cpu cycles
<seidos> noob, yes shell/terminal I think it means the same thing
<Uruoki> codebrainz : auto lo   iface lo inet loopback.
<seidos> noob, shell is easier to type than terminal :)
<codebrainz> Raj, so you are booting from the USB stick?  which method did you use to make the boot usb stick?
<noob> oo lol
 * seidos is trying to be lazy like a fox
<noob> well i got 175 processes sleeping
<noob> i dont want them to sleep i want them to die
<noob> and 1 running
<R0b0t1> noob: When in "top" hit k and then type the pid.
<codebrainz> Uruoki, you could try '/etc/init.d/network-manager restart' .. not sure if it'll fix it
<noob> it says not valid rob
<Raj> Yes. I mounted the iso with Universal USB Installer
<Taev> does Ubuntu 10.04 Server install X automatically?
<Raj> onto my flash drive, codebrainz
<seidos> !tab | noob
<ubottu> noob: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<xangua> Taev: no
<Uruoki> codebrainz, Told me to use the service utility.
<Taev> how do I install it?
<noob> tab doesnt work for me seidos
<Taev> apt-get install x?
<noob> Taev:
<noob> oh hey
<xangua> Taev: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop for gnome
<noob> its working now
<FloodBot3> noob: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Uruoki> codebrainz, there is some more text too, but that is what it is mainly saying.
<codebrainz> Raj, how did you go about putting the ISO on there?  did you just copy the ISO over to the flash drive?
<R0b0t1> Hello. I try to install the "Broadcom STA wireless driver", but it errors out and tells me to look at the log file, which is here: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/228291/
<codebrainz> Uruoki, and it still doesn't work?
<noob> sry floodbot im such a noob i shud kno better
<seidos> noob, in top, look at the column for  %cpu
<Uruoki> codebrainz, Nope.
<Traveler> i need help trying to get my video card to work with my TV
<Taev> ah crap, all this to get RAID 0
<noob> seidos, it says 34.4%
<Uruoki> Wish my wireless card was supported.
<seidos> hmmm that isn't too bad
<noob> mem total 508260k mem used 502504k
<Raj> codebrainz, I used the Universal USB Installer to mount it onto the flash drive. After I was done, there were about 7 folders on there with various files.
<Taev> so thats it? apt-get install ubuntu-desktop for gnome ?
<Raj> Again, the Ubuntu splash screen with the different options comes up, but after I press anything (boot from usb, install onto hard drive, etc), it just turns black after a few lines of code.
<codebrainz> Raj, when it goes black, is the light on the flash drive blinking?  it boots SUPER slow
<R0b0t1> Hello. I try to install the "Broadcom STA wireless driver", but it errors out and tells me to look at the log file, which is here: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/228291/
<noob> this community is great i love you guys
<seidos> noob, hmmm, sounds like you could use some extra memory.  now look at %mem.
<noob> seidos, i dont see that
<codebrainz> Raj, for example it takes around 10 minutes for the livecd to boot on my computer.
<Raj> Codebrainz, yes, it is blinking. But by super slow do you mean >30 minutes? It's a new laptop (i5) and the flash drive is good too.
<Dmstrdj> codebrainz the usb will be faster at boot
<codebrainz> Raj, i seriously doubt 30 min.   What's the "code" that shows on the screen?
<Gryllida> codebrainz, what are your specs so that you boot that slow?
<codebrainz> Gryllida, core2 duo, 4gb, sata
<Gryllida> codebrainz: phew, that's weird
<Gryllida> codebrainz: system, addministration, log viewer
<codebrainz> Gryllida, just the live cd, ubuntu itself loads in about 20 seconds maybe
<huangshuixing> what topic are you talking?
<Gryllida> codebrainz: check for what's wrong
<Gryllida> codebrainz: oh, ok
<Uruoki> codebrainz, I do remember I updated some stuff last night using the Update Manager, think that could of mess it up?
<codebrainz> Gryllida, why?  it runs fine.  it just takes forever to decompress the sqfs image from cd on here
<Gryllida> ok
<blendmaster1024> anyone recommend a particular XMPP client?
<Gryllida> Pidgin
<Gryllida> Empathy
<noob> any other suggesstions on how to speed up ubuntu with only 512mb ram? besides just upgrading the ram
<Gryllida> !XMPP
<Gryllida> hmm
<Gryllida> these two anyways
<blendmaster1024> Empathy. how do i connect it to a random XMPP server?
<codebrainz> Uruoki, it's entirely possible
<Gryllida> _maybe_ it's /server servernamehere, never tried though
<bastid_raZor> noob: use xubuntu instead of ubuntu.. it does a bit better with low ram
<Raj> codebrainz, its just stuff like "registered cpu, ram, usb drive". Also my flash drive doesn't light up any more.
<Uruoki> codebrainz, Anyway I can check what was updated and revert it back?
<blendmaster1024> i opened it, it doesn't mention raw XMPP, just particular services, not including google talk
<luke-jr> How do I get Ubuntu to automatically connect to any open access point it finds?
<codebrainz> Uruoki, i believe so, ask the channel, I'm not 100% how
<blendmaster1024> wait, i just missed it
<noob> o man i just got used to ubuntu does xubuntu have a different gui?
<Taev> so will I be able to install all the stuff I need to have the gnome desktop I had with Ubuntu 10.04 with Ubuntu 10.04 Server?
<ma9006> Does anybody know where are the "Keyboard Shortcuts" settings saved? I'd like to backup them so I don't have to set them up again when I reinstall my system
<Taev> this is a hell of a lot of B.S. to get a damned RAID 0 partition
<Uruoki> Anyone know how to check what files was last updated, and if it is possible to revert those changes?
<blendmaster1024> hrm. i thought XMPP could do audio and video chat?
<codebrainz> Raj, is there an option for "safe graphics mode" or something in the boot menu?
<blendmaster1024> maybe?
<luke-jr> blendmaster1024: it can. maybe not your program
<blendmaster1024> aw
<gaurdhith> hola si ahi mujeres bella aqui en cordoba
<blendmaster1024> maybe pigeon can
<blendmaster1024> Pidgin*
<JackStoner> noob, xubuntu uses xfce, its not much of a difference in UI if you've used gnome for a while
<codebrainz> Uruoki, if the kernel was upgraded, you should see the old one in the grub menu when you boot, try selecting the older version and see what happens
<Traveler> my Tv is conected via DVI to HDMI but my TV says unsuported RES how do  change it
<seidos> noob, yes xubuntu has a different gui
<gaurdhith> 06270643062a0628 0627063306450643 0641064a 062706440645064306270646 062706440645062e06350635 0627062f064606270647 062b0645 0625062e062a0631 0625062d062f0649 06270644063a06310641 0627064406350648062a064a0629
<Uruoki> codebrainz, it wasn't the kernel. I wish it was though.
<noob> will it be a noticeabley faster experience with xubuntu or just a little? i dread reinstalling OSes
<Raj> codebrainz, there isn't.
<seidos> noob, you don't have to reinstall ubuntu.  IIRC you can just type sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<JackStoner> noob, it will certainly be faster if you are using an old machine
<seidos> JackStoner, noob has an athlon 3400+ and 500MB of ram
<noob> ahem 3200+
<bastid_raZor> noob:  you don't need to reinstall, just install xubuntu-desktop and if you like it you can get rid of gnome/ubuntu.. read !purexfce
<JackStoner> seidos, then it will be faster :P
<noob> top of the line back in its day =P
<wise_crypt> noob: try apt-get install fluxbox
<codebrainz> Raj, I'm pretty sure it's in there somehow, try the F keys, F6 maybe, and you can remove the graphics stuff from the kernel options (I don't want to boot a livecd to find it)
<seidos> my mistake, 3200+
<wise_crypt> noob: try * sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<noob> seidos. no worries i was just making a joke
<noob> wise, wat is fluxbox? sounds dangerous
<codebrainz> Raj, i think it's F4 key
<JackStoner> lol
<wise_crypt> no it some kind like xfce
<noob> it will make my system go faster you say?
<JackStoner> !fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<noob> oh
<JackStoner> !xubuntu | noob
<ubottu> noob: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<wise_crypt> wwant a screen dump how its look ?
<JackStoner> !xfce | noob
<noob> ill try this magical fluxbox thingy im still a little scared of xubuntu maybe because i dont know how to pronounce it
<JackStoner> noob, i recommend xubuntu
<Traveler> someone help me please
<JackStoner> fluxbox looks like this http://fluxbox.org/screenshots/
<JackStoner> !ask | Traveler
<ubottu> Traveler: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<noob> jack, is it a quick install?
<Traveler> i have asked the question like 4 time but people ignore me
<JackStoner> noob, for xubuntu??
<noob> yes jack
<JackStoner> Traveler, whats the question??
<JackStoner> noob, pretty much....just type in aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<JackStoner> wait for the install to finish
<JackStoner> log out, select xfce session, login
<JackStoner> :)
<Traveler> i cant get my TV to work on ubuntu
<Traveler> i get a message on my TV talking about Screen res
<JackStoner> Traveler, what do u mean by 'work'??
<codebrainz> Traveler, have you tried configuring under System->PRefs->Monitors?
<noob> jack, i took the plunge, before ubuntu booted right into my desktop will it now go to a login page
<Traveler> yeah
<JackStoner> noob, it should...but you dont need to reboot after install
<Valkyrie> http://shelleytherepublican.com/2007/08/18/ubuntu-%E2%80%93-why-it-is-wrong-for-america.aspx <-- WOW
<Traveler> i installed using my monitor because the install gave me the message once installed now it does the same thing
<Valkyrie> That's ridiculous
<JackStoner> noob, just logout, select a different session, login
<noob> republicans hate ubuntu too? wow
<JackStoner> lol
<noob> jack, okay i'll give it a shot thanks for the advice
<JackStoner> noob, yw, if you run into any problem, ask away :)
<Optimus55> Hey i know some wifi drivers which are causing me problems and I can unload them manually with modprobe -r. how do i blacklist these drivers from being loaded on startup?
<JackStoner> goodluck
<noob> ty
<Valkyrie> Optimus55, well. In arch it'd be /etc/rc.conf/ But, via Ubuntu I have no clue
<Valkyrie> Check your boot conf o O
<Optimus55> Valkyrie, my boot conf?
<Traveler> jack see my last message
 * Valkyrie Facedesks
<codebrainz> Optimus55, /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist*
<Valkyrie> That works.
<Valkyrie> (:
<Taev> man the B.M.V. is fucked up
<noob> valkyrie how do you facedesk like that
<Valkyrie> I said boot conf, because I have my kernel to load modules as it boots
<Valkyrie> It saves boot-time
<JackStoner> Traveler, what did u install and what message?? sorry was afk
<Valkyrie> noob, like this?
 * Valkyrie Waves
<Optimus55> Valkyrie, ahhh okay thanks
<Taev> my grandpa went to get license plates for the car today. They charged him a $22 late fee for not getting the plates on the 17th when the temporary tags expired, if he had done that he would have had to pay $50 for the plates on the 17th, and then buy the new tag today for $50
<Optimus55> codebrainz, Thanks man, checking that now
<Taev> because his birthday is 6/20
<Taev> its fucking retarded
<Taev> oops
<Taev> wrong channel
<Taev> sorry guys
<codebrainz> hahaha, i was gonna say
<edbian> I use evolution to view my gmail account via pop3.  How can I get evolution to synchronize the messages on the gmail server?
<Traveler> Jack: my Tv says that the screen res is not suported  when instaling the os so i used my monitor and now when i use my tv pluged into DVI it says same message again
<Merlin_> look up the native res of your screen
<Taev> so when this apt-get install ubuntu-desktop finishes, Ill be able to login and be under a GUI?
<JackStoner> Traveler, have u tried changing you monitor settings??
<JackStoner> Traveler, System > Preferences > Monitors
<Traveler> yeah  monitor only suports  1024x768 but when i run dual i can change the res of my TV but the TV still says that the res is not supported
<Traveler> had the TV working at 1080p when i ran windows
<JackStoner> Traveler, give me some time to look for the solution
<Traveler> ok cool i have been trying to figure it out for over 3 days
<Optimus55> codebrainz, Thanks gona restart and try
<r0zz> Hi somebody can help me? I need to remove the lyrics of a song, There is a program in linux?
<p_res> r0zz; you could try Audacity.
<r0zz> it couldnt
<codebrainz> r0zz, you want to remove the vocal track and leave everything else?
<p_res> There may be something in Ubuntu-Studio.
<Merlin_> its hit or miss with vocal stripping
<r0zz> yes
<codebrainz> r0zz, that's gonna be a tough one.  there's probably a way to filter it out somewhat, I'm not sure what program can do that though.
<Raj> codebrainz, I pressed F6 and some other buttons while the code was ruinning (after I pressed install). It showed "Ubuntu" in the regular code font and 4 circles that looked pretty Web 2.0-esque for a few seconds. Then it just turned black and my USB flash drive light stopped blinking.
<Merlin_> is there a way to give a user mounting formatting permissions to a loopback floppy
<p_res> Jump on the Ubuntu Studio irc and hit up one of the audiophiles there.
<myrk> hi again :P im trying to upload a key to ubuntu's keyserver and it says: "keyserver timed out" all the times i try to upload it D:
<MMKaho> Anybody have any experience with Ralink RT3070 drivers on Ubuntu 10.04 Luci ?
<codebrainz> Raj, did you press F4 and select Safe Graphics Mode before starting the install (from the boot menu)?
<MMKaho> Ludic^
<Raj> I'll try that. thanks
<MMKaho> lucid :(
<r0zz> i tried with audacity but the song is not ok
<JoeByte> getting the error "Vim: Warning: Input is not from a terminal" i am trying to do a while read loop on a driector and open the file one at a time with vi any ideas
<p_res> r0zz; go to #ubuntu-studio
<r0zz> ok thanks :D
<mataks> where can i add and remove programs in ubuntu?
<myrk> help plz im kinda in a hurry :(
<p_res> myrk; real support takes time.
<myrk> ok
<Merlin_> mataks synaptic
<myrk> take ur time XD
<codebrainz> Merlin_, allow a user to format a /dev/loop device?
<JoeByte> here is the command: "ls |while read sfile;do eval "vi "$sfile;done"
<p_res> myrk; what's the problem?
<myrk> im trying to upload a key to ubuntu's keyserver and it says: "keyserver timed out" all the times i try to upload it D:
<rww> myrk: the keyserver's been down most of the day
<Guest40453> This is a support channel correct?
<Merlin_> i need to make an image the size of a floppy, mount it and format it, to a specific format.
<myrk> rww why?
<codebrainz> Merlin_, no partition table?
<myrk> when willl the keyserver come back up?
<Merlin_> probably not
<mataks> Merlin_, synaptic has a lot of applications that are not even installed.. is there like in windows features the add/remove programs, i want to see only the installed apps only
<rww> myrk: no idea, I'm not a Canonical sysadmin. It happens on occasion.
<myrk> ok..
<codebrainz> Merlin_, you should be able to run mkfs straight on the image file without mounting it
<MMKaho> Anybody have any experience with Ralink RT3070 drivers on Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid ?
<Merlin_> you can sort synaptic by install packages
<prince_jammys> JoeByte: vi *
<bastid_raZor> rww: you can be my sysadmin
<Merlin_> great, good to know, but i still need to ba able to mount it
<JoeByte> prince_jammys: thanks but this will open all file at once, i want to open them one at a time.
<jungleberrykid> How do I setup a PAN network connection to my bluetooth phone in ubuntu 10.04 LTS?
<prince_jammys> JoeByte: for file in *; do vi "$file"; done
<JoeByte> is there a way i can format the string so vi will accept it
<loewi> mataks: in synaptics, Status/Installed shows all your installed software
<codebrainz> Merlin_, just went through this same issue.  for security reasons you can mount as user, basically end of story (without hacking stuff to make it work)
<JoeByte> prince_jammys:  your the man :-D thank a lot for the help :-D
<prince_jammys> JoeByte: welcome
<jungleberrykid> Can anybody help me?
<codebrainz> Merlin_, ie you could add your user with nopasswd to sudoers file for mount command
<mataks> loewi, thanks.. now i know
<Traveler> jack: any luck
<Merlin_> i want this in a make file, and i dont want sudo in it if i dont have to
<Guest40453> Just installed ubuntu 10.04 and any video i play is all glitchy and choppy. Any advice?
<JoeByte> prince_jammys: it works fine but its a little confusing, "for file in *" is cycling through the current dir, but how does it know that i want * files in a dir
<Taev> how do I set GDM to start automatically ?
<codebrainz> Merlin_, i basically came to the conclusion that it's not feasible (i was making some build scripts as well). ymmv
<prince_jammys> JoeByte: that's what * does: expands to all non-dotfiles in the present dir.
<JoeByte> prince_jammys: how does it know i am even asking for files
<MMKaho> Anybody have any experience with Ralink RT3070 drivers on Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid ?
<myrk> what is the difference between the prerm file and the postinst file in .deb packages?
<prince_jammys> JoeByte: it doesn't
<cesar_CR_> hello all trayin to install ubuntu 10, the cdrom do not but I am getting this error BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 61s!
<cesar_CR_> *boot
<Raj> codebrainz, didn't work. I'm just going to try and redownload the .iso.
<bastid_raZor> Taev: System > Administration > Login
<JoeByte> prince_jammys: so it does, thanks i just tryed * on its on in the terminal. thats two thing i hear learnt . NICE WORK!:-S
<cesar_CR_> anybody have had this error during install ?
<Merlin_> This is the busiest channel I have ever seen.
<codebrainz> cesar_CR_, what type of CPU?
<cesar_CR_> AMD
<codebrainz> cesar_CR_, 32bit?
<JoeByte> thanks people, be back soon, need to log onto my windows box :-( wish me luck haha
<cesar_CR_>  no sorry 64
<cesar_CR_> codebrainz, AMD64
<myrk> what is the difference between the prerm file and the postinst file in .deb packages?
<codebrainz> myrk, prerm happens before the uninstall, postinst happens after the install
<myrk> codebrainz so if nothing is uninstalled, then the prerm isnt used?
<codebrainz> myrk, prerm is only run right before uninstalling the package
<cesar_CR_> codebrainz, I have to use the amd64 version ?
<myrk> ok thanks
<myrk> :)
<codebrainz> cesar_CR_, no, it's a kernel bug I think
<cesar_CR_> codebrainz, ufff well I'll start googling
<codebrainz> cesar_CR_, "After spending a good portion of the day pulling my hair out, I figured out that the USB controller in Dell PowerEdges is really flaky and had caused similar problems before. Disabling the USB controller from BIOS made my problem go away."
<MMKaho> Anybody have any experience with Ralink RT3070 drivers on Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid by any chance? ?
<codebrainz> cesar_CR_, found from googling :)
<codebrainz> MMKaho, what's the issue?
<cesar_CR_> codebrainz, I'll tray that ! thanks
<MMKaho> Trying to get the drivers to install
<Traveler> can someone link me to an older ver of ubuntu live CD
<MMKaho> been trying for almost a week :(
<SpyderBite> keyserver.ubuntu.com down? Haven't been able o grab a key for a repository all night.. :(
<codebrainz> Traveler, http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<codebrainz> MMKaho, what's your specific issue though?
<codebrainz> SpyderBite, someone was just talking about this a few minutes ago
<MMKaho> hold on let me reproduce it
<SpyderBite> cool.. I'll just scroll up.. thanks, codebrainz :)
<codebrainz> SpyderBite, rww> myrk: the keyserver's been down most of the day
 * SpyderBite nods
<SpyderBite> good to know
<SpyderBite> Excellent excuse to go to bed at a semi-decent hour for once instead of staring at my terminal window.. ;)
<somethinginteres> hi all, I have mencoder and mplayer installed in Lucid from Synaptic I am wondering what I need to do to add AAC support.. thanks
<codebrainz> somethinginteres, i think it's called faad or faac
<enav> join /##c
<enav> join /##C
<rww> enav: /join ##c
<MMKaho> ok codebrainz it says insmod: error inserting 'rt3070sta.ko': -1 Operation not permitted
<MMKaho> after i do /sbin/insmod rt2870sta.ko
<codebrainz> MMKaho, did you run as root/sudo?
<MMKaho> hold
<fedematico> org
<MMKaho> still unknown symbol in module
<somethinginteres> codebrainz: Yes, thanks I am reading that faac support was taken out of Lucid due to GPL conflicts FAAD seems to be a different kettle of fish that doesn't violate GPL but my problem is how do I go about adding the ability to encode using FAAD2 into mencoder?
<codebrainz> MMKaho, how did you compile the module?
<MMKaho> sudo make
<MMKaho> then sudo make install
<Kyo> Hello! I need a hand here, with Urban terror (FPS)
<Kyo> someone know the game?
<codebrainz> MMKaho, don't run make as sudo (not your problem, just a recommendation)
<MMKaho> ok
<SlidingHorn> kyo -- try finding a channel for the game itself...this is for ubuntu support only
<codebrainz> MMKaho, and there were no errors during compilation?
<user__> hello world
<MMKaho> warnings but no errors
<Kyo> ok :D
<somethinginteres> codebrainz: ah, I think FAAD2 is only a decoder I'll just have to use faac but I am not sure how to get mplayer or mencoder to regonise it. Would I need to uninstall mplayer etc and re-install from source or can I add it in without a re-install?
<MMKaho> a bunch of warning: the frame size of 1588 bytes is larger than 1024 bytes
<MMKaho> type errors
<Mahjongg> hello, what is the user's home directory path to the application link in the "Applications Menu"?
<MMKaho> though the frame size changes in each warning
<codebrainz> MMKaho, i'm certainly no expert, it sounds like maybe you compiled against the wrong kernel headers or something (total guess)
<rww> Kyo: try #urbanterror on quakenet, the webchat for that server is http://webchat.quakenet.org/?channels=Urbanterror
<MMKaho> hm
<codebrainz> somethinginteres, you could try "Binary Codec Packages" on http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/dload.html
<qtforever123> ssssss
<qtforever123> s
<qtforever123> s
<qtforever123> s
<FloodBot3> qtforever123: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MMKaho> ok another question
<MMKaho> say i wanted o use The wireless Network drivers program
<MMKaho> under administration
<MMKaho> where would i find the inf file?
<bluefox83> i noticed that some of the backgrounds that come with ubuntu automatically change, like the one of the space images...is there a way to make those yourself?
<MMKaho> er Windows wireless drivers program
<bluefox83> !wallpaper
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<codebrainz> MMKaho, from the windows driver installer/download
<MMKaho> well the driver/installer only has a exe
<MMKaho> no inf files or anything
<MMKaho> IS_AP_STA_RT2870_D-3.1.0.0_VA-3.1.0.0_W7-3.1.0.0_RU-3.1.5.0_AU-3.0.6.0_030310_1.5.7.0WP_Free.exe
<MMKaho> is all that it has for windows
<codebrainz> MMKaho, you could try 7zip or UniExtract to get the good stuff out
<codebrainz> MMKaho, UniExtract hasn't failed me yet
<codebrainz> MMKaho, err, *on windows* that is :)
<jook> Hey folks. Anyone know about Wubi? I'm having some trouble with the second reboot. It just goes to a grub command prompt.
<sylvar> I'm on 10.04 and have done sudo apt-get install openvpn. I'm still not seeing OpenVPN in the list of VPN types when I try to add a VPN -- just PPTP, and I think OpenVPN is not PPTP.  What else do I need to do in order to import my OpenVPN config?
<bricky> if I enable NSF sharing will it detect  mac hadware? like external hard drivers...
<codebrainz> sylvar, i think openvpn package is the server, no?
<sylvar> oh, maybe
<codebrainz> bricky, NSF?
<bastid_raZor> codebrainz: you can use apt-cache show packagename to get a description of the package
<bricky> also is there a  app  for gnome that searches email messages on the fly?? :)
<codebrainz> bastid_raZor, i know, but i think it's "search", no?
<bastid_raZor> codebrainz: show gives a more indepth description.. search gives any package with 'foo' in it..
<Matr|x> how doi install modules calld logging in python
<Matr|x> its missing on my pc
<Guest79119> Hello ALL!  I have been running a Ubuntu server here at my home for months everything work great. But know for some reason it will not let me login from the local terminal. It just recycles right to the prompt again. The strange thing is that I can login ssh fine. anyone have any  clue!@
<Guest79119> now
<Matr|x> how doi install modules calld logging in python
<bricky> codebrainz: yes its the mythbuster control center service , it says it providese 'file sharing' for both
<bluefox83> Guest79119: tried restarting the machine?
<codebrainz> bricky, you mean NFS?
<Guest79119> yes
<bluefox83> sometimes mine gets stuck lik ethat
<Matr|x> how do install modules calld logging in python
<bluefox83> *like that
<bluefox83> hrm >.>
<Guest79119> Yea the websites are running fine. Just can't login local
<bricky> codebrainz: yes ;[
<Matr|x> how do install modules calld logging in python
<bluefox83> Guest79119: did you somehow disable local login?
<codebrainz> Matr|x, i think it's built-in
<bluefox83> Matr|x: try #python they would know
<Guest79119> I don't know how I did do a update on some packages but it was working fine
<jook> Anyone know about Wubi? I'm having some trouble with the second reboot. It just goes to a grub command prompt.
<soreau> So I right clicked on the stupid evolution icon and clicked remove. Good news is it removed the damn evolution mail icon. Bad news is it took the volume applet with it and I cannot get it back. If I try re-adding a notification area applet to the panel, it is just empty with nothing in it. wtf?
<kurtis> Hey guys, I'm still having this problem with my mouse buttons randomly quit working. I am 90% sure its a software problem though as it happens randomly and it doesn't matter if I'm using my trackpad buttons or an external mouse. Common triggers seem to be opening applications like web browsers. Any suggestions?
<codebrainz> soreau, i think it's part of this "indicator applet"
<bluefox83> soreau: just add another volume control to it >.>
<bastid_raZor> soreau: that is the 'indicator applet'  not the notification
<MACscr> grr, anyone else having issues with watching a flash video in one window, then a stupid flash banner opens in another firefox tab and it blanks out the video?
<verb3k_> soreau, the "same" applet I don't know, but you could run "gnome-volume-control-applet" to get it back
<Matr|x> yes
<soreau> Christ, why is there notification area AND indicator applet? I just want evolution to die already
<Matr|x> required to run yum. The error leading to this problem was:
<Matr|x>    No module named logging
<bastid_raZor> soreau: heh, you're welcome
<soreau> bastid_raZor: I want this evolution to burn
<soreau> with fire
<codebrainz> Matr|x, you need python, then you'll have the logging module
<soreau> and never come back
<Matr|x> i have python
<soreau> How do I get rid of this evolution icon in the 'indicator applet' area
<Matr|x> tell me how i do install this modules
<verb3k_> soreau, I think you should go convince the ubuntu developers to replace evolution with gimp :)
<soreau> verb3k_: I think you're an idiot
<soreau> but that's just my opinion
<codebrainz> Matr|x, it comes WITH python, it's built-in, since version 2.3
 * bastid_raZor laughs
<Matr|x> i know
<Matr|x> but
<bluefox83> they should replace it with thunderbird >.>
<Matr|x> i lost it yestrday when i was playing with my gf
<Matr|x> i wack up i didnt found it
<Matr|x> they neded now
<verb3k_> soreau, you don't get it, but whatever...
<Matr|x> brother
<soreau> no. I want nothing to do with mail icons on my panel. How do I get rid of the evolution icon in the 'indicator applet' area?
<bastid_raZor> verb3k_: i don't get it either.
<artem> Hello peaple :D Here eat it Russian?
<verb3k_> bastid_raZor, I don't care
<codebrainz> Matr|x, why would you remove python's logging module?
 * bluefox83 thinks artem must have had a stroke to think this is a russian food channel >.>
<sivik> !glxgears
<ubottu> To display the FPS in glxgears, run 'glxgears' in a terminal.
<sylvar> codebrainz: fyi, I needed network-manager-openvpn and that did it... except my netbook's screen is so damn small I can't see the bottom of the window where I'm configuring OpenVPN, so I have no idea where the OK or Save button is. Any thoughts? Can I make a virtual desktop that would scroll down?
<djtech> I just did a web search and could not find anything about turning off login local
<yoga> hhhhhhh
<codebrainz> Matr|x, anyway, sudo apt-get install --reinstall python should do the trick
<sivik> I installed xserver-xorg and the nvidia drives but the glxgears app isn't installed
<Matr|x> no
<Matr|x> if u dont know bro
<codebrainz> sylvar, small screen?
<Matr|x> dont say that again to any one
<Matr|x> renstall all python for only one modules
<sylvar> codebrainz: Yep, 10-inch netbook screen.
<kurtis> In my Xorg.conf there is no mouse listed. In my logs it seems to load it (w/ some association to using udev) as a Macintosh compatible mouse or something weird like that. Where would the logs be if my mouse driver is throwing errors?
<codebrainz> sylvar, press Alt and click/drag the window to move it around
<orangey> hello all!
<qwiksilver711> well hello
<blackrock> hello
<orangey> Any ideas how I can install the latest alsa drivers?
<djtech> This is so strange
<sivik> what app needs to be installed for glxgears
<prince_jammys> sivik: install mesa-utils
<orangey> I tried it from a PPA, but it doesn't look like it
<codebrainz> Matr|x, seriously doubt reinstalling python will hurt anything
<Matr|x> no im afreid
<codebrainz> Matr|x, absolutely positive, i just did it
<Matr|x> afraid
<orangey> Matr|x: DO IT
<Matr|x> nooooooo
<Matr|x> way
<qwiksilver711> lol
<Matr|x> i wont hurt my system:$
 * orangey slaps Matr|x
<Bobb6> hi
<orangey> GET IT TOGETHER!
<Matr|x> ehehehe
<blackrock> i'm trying to capture video with kino through ieee1394 firewire from canon minidv camcorder
<blackrock> but getting "raw1394 kernel module not loaded or failure to read/write /dev/raw1394"
<sylvar> awesome, codebrainz, thanks.
<qwiksilver711> guys i'm using an m11x alienware netbook, and just installed ubuntu the wubi way, and have no sound at all
<blackrock> there's no /dev/raw1394 though
<Matr|x> :O
<Bobb6> my kid messed up the desktop, I don't see the Applications/System/etc bar anymore, and open apps don't appear in the taskbar either. Is there a way to reset the UI to default?
<Matr|x> tell me
<orangey> qwiksilver711: it's not gonna end well
<qwiksilver711> normally small issues would not bother me, but i tend to like sound
<Matr|x> i remember
<codebrainz> blackrock, is it /dev/video maybe or video0 ?
<Matr|x> comamnd
<Matr|x> python
<bastid_raZor> soreau: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9165116&postcount=2  this may help.
<Matr|x> then >>
<orangey> Bobb6: possibly. it's just easier to add back that stuff
<Matr|x> i write some thing here its fix it
<Matr|x> but i dont rmember
<FloodBot3> Matr|x: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<djtech> Ok going to do some more searching, I have found several people that posted the same issues with the login prompt just looping, But all of them had installed a printer and that caused the issue. So going to have to do some searching.
<blackrock> in lspci i can see the firewire, but it isn't recognized in kino source
<sivik> prince_jammys, thanks.  whats a good frame rate?  anything over 1k right?
<orangey> Bobb6: for the window list, it's the "window list"
<codebrainz> Matr|x, sudo easy_install logging ?
<Zalithian> lol what.
<qwiksilver711> i found some drivers that are supposed to work, but i'm a complete noob, and dont understand the readme
<orangey> Bobb6: right click in the grey and add the app
<prince_jammys> sivik: i don't know. i don't think the rates in glxgears mean much.
<sivik> so how do you test to see if your 3d is actually working?  whats a good app for that?
<Bobb6> orange: ok, gotcha. Thanks.
<prince_jammys> sivik: it is working. you may also do a '' glxinfo|grep direct ''
<prince_jammys> and glxinfo | grep render
<sivik> alright, that works
<Matr|x> locate logging.py
<Matr|x> /usr/lib/python2.4/test/test_logging.py
<Matr|x> /usr/lib/python2.4/test/test_logging.pyc
<Matr|x> /usr/lib/python2.4/test/test_logging.pyo
<FloodBot3> Matr|x: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soreau> bastid_raZor: Thank you. It died a quick death.
<codebrainz> blackrock, do you have a /dev/video device?
<orangey> Matr|x: stop
<Matr|x> ok
<bastid_raZor> soreau: :)
<blackrock> codebrainz, no
<qwiksilver711> i posted a post in the forums with the readme in it, if i pasted the link here would someone mind helping me get my sound to work?
<codebrainz> Matr|x, I've told you two perfectly functional ways to fix your problem.
<codebrainz> qwiksilver711, you're sure it's not just muted?
<codebrainz> blackrock, no /dev/video0 or 1 or anything?
<qwiksilver711> yes, well if i check the sound up in the top right its not muted, and the laptop has two headphone jacks and a set of speakers, and one of the headphone jacks works, but nothing else does
<blackrock> nope, no /dev/video*
<Matr|x> its not help brother its says no modules called logging
<Matr|x> look
<jook> Anyone know about Wubi? I'm having some trouble with the second reboot. It just goes to a grub command prompt.
<Matr|x> paste pain
<JackStoner> Traveler, did u get the issue fixed??
<codebrainz> qwiksilver711, right click volume icon, go to sound preferences and look around for everything not being muted
<JackStoner> Traveler, try xrandr to see the supported resolutions
<qwiksilver711> nothing is muted codebrainz
<Matr|x> bro plz look paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/453213/
<codebrainz> Matr|x, why are you still asking about this?  I told you TWO perfectly working ways to fix it.  did you try either?
<prince_jammys> yum ??
<qwiksilver711> I read up on this particular issue with this m11x, and it seems that an install of some realtec drivers fixes it, but i'm too stupid to understand the readme
<Matr|x> yes
<Matr|x> i try
<Matr|x> system ask me for this modules
<Matr|x> i try
<prince_jammys> Matr|x: what is your OS ?
<Matr|x> install python
<blackrock> codebrainz, i'm trying a solution, will restart the machine, brb
<Matr|x> red hat:O
<prince_jammys> Matr|x: so why the heck are you asking here>
<Matr|x> :$
<Matr|x> my pc is ubuntu i feel very helpfull here
<Taev> what does the PAE mean on my linux kernel?
<Matr|x> and i connect to my work they have redhat
<prince_jammys> you don't install things with 'yum' in ubuntu
<Taev> Linux-2.6.32-22PAE
<JackStoner> !PAE
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<JackStoner> !PAE | Taev
<ubottu> Taev: please see above
<Taev> hmmm, I wonder why it installed that kernel then
<Taev> since I only have 2gb
<yoga> HAY,.,.,
<Matr|x> taev may be ur pc stond or whtever
<qwiksilver711> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9494123#post9494123     this post shows the readme
<abhi_nav> hi
<codebrainz> qwiksilver711, what part(s) don't you understand?
<qwiksilver711> anything after step 1, and i know that makes me seem pretty stupid, i feel pretty stupid
<codebrainz> qwiksilver711, not really, it's not an extremely simple thing or anything
<sivik> Taev, how did you go about installing the new kernel?
<Taev> i installed Ubuntu 10.04 server
<qwiksilver711> oh, thank goodness, because I tried for two days messing with it before i broke down to ask for help
<Taev> because desktop for some damn reason doesn'
<codebrainz> qwiksilver711, what makes you think that driver will work as opposed to what's shipped with ubuntu?
<easter_egg> Someone is having problem with http://wiki.ubuntu.com?
<Taev> t support creating software RAID
<easter_egg> I'm getting Unable to forward this request at this time.
<easter_egg> at all the pages
<sivik> Taev, force the install of the generic
<qwiksilver711> some posts that i read about this particular laptop
<Jordan_U> jook: What version of Ubuntu?
<qwiksilver711> it seems to be a known issue with this particular machine when you install the wubi way... which i am regretting doing
<CrazyHyena> hello
<codebrainz> qwiksilver711, PM me if you want, i can try to explain
<CrazyHyena> anyone know how to list network upnp ports that are currently enabled?
<CrazyHyena> windows was able to do this, i'm wondering if linux can to it too
<jook> Anyone know about Wubi? I'm having some trouble with the second reboot. It just goes to a grub command prompt, and I don't have a clue what to do with that.
<blackrock> my camera is not recognized, dvgrab says "Error: no camera exists"
<CrazyHyena> blackrock, did you set the /dev/raw1394 permissions to read and write for all users?
<CrazyHyena> blackrock, sudo a+rw /dev/raw1394 should enable the permission
<CrazyHyena> wait
<CrazyHyena> sudo chmod a+rw /dev/raw1394, sorry blackrock
<blackrock> but apparently the /dev/raw1394 is only created when the cam is recognized
<blackrock> hehe
<blackrock> Could it be the incompatibility of my camera?
<shro0ms> where can i find the screenshot after pressing print screen?
<CrazyHyena> blackrock, how new is your camera?
<shro0ms> ah nvm
<blackrock> maybe 5, it's a canon mv700e
<blackrock> *5 years old
<dongfengweixiao> hello,every
<dongfengweixiao> one
<dongfengweixiao> do you know how to build a gnome theme?
<dongfengweixiao> do you know how to build a gnome theme?
<qq0800> hello
<dongfengweixiao> hello
<BiGViC> anyone experience this bug?
<BiGViC> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/consolekit/+bug/544139
<BiGViC> every other boot I can't mount I can't shutdown I can't "unlock"...
<blackrock> I have /dev/dv1394, but no /dev/raw1394
<blackrock> can't I just use the first one?
<gantrixx> I'm very confused on how to configure my usb microphone as my input device.  I'm using pavucontrol.  Does anyone have any experience with this?
<jook> Anyone know about Wubi? I'm having some trouble with the second reboot. It just goes to a grub command prompt, and I don't have a clue what to do with that.
<MMKaho> codebrainz
<dlbike76> How do I move data from the persistent filesystem created by the LiveUSB system to my new hard drive partition?
<MMKaho> i got the driver loaded but it dosent show up in iwconfig or lshw -c network
<dlbike76> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<chelz> any official word on what's going on with the wiki?
<dlbike76> !casper
<Matr|x> not seen for 10 days
<Matr|x> :P
<dlbike76> Does anyone know how to mount the casper r/w filesystem?
<chelz> dlbike76: look into making a persistent usb thumbdrive
<chelz> should be stuff about messing with casper in there
<jook> Anyone know about Wubi? I'm having some trouble with the second reboot. It just goes to a grub command prompt, and I don't have a clue what to do with that.
<chelz> jook: what does grub say?
<dlbike76> Thankss chelz.
<jook> chelz: nothing. It's jsut a prompt. Grub>
<dlbike76> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jook> chelz: There's a little message about getting command help by pressing tab, and then just a prompt.
<ennui> can multi finger gestures on a touchpad be bound to actions (window switcher) using keybinding by things like compiz
<ejwaxx> Is there a command line equivalent to Synaptic's option to "choose best mirror" for updates?
<MMKaho> OK i just loaded the drivers for my USB lan adpater but its not showing in anything as being there
<chelz> jook: have you been using it for a while or is this just after an install?
<chelz> ejwaxx: apt-spy
<chelz> ennui: you could make gestures act as key presses and have those key presses set to do stuff in compiz, you could make them really long so you wouldn't accidentally press them, stuff like ctrl+alt+shift+a+b
<ennui> chel2: ahh I see. now I need to find some application that allows the recording of gestures and the assigning of their alias I guess
<jook11> chelz: Apologies. I disconnected. My father decided to pull the network cable for some reason. Did you say anything after asking what the prompt said?
<chelz> ennui: i don't know if compiz supports mouse gestures, tha would be something to google for
<chelz> jook: have you been using it for a while or is this just after an install?
<chelz> jook11: have you been using it for a while or is this just after an install?
<jook> chelz: This was the first time I've tried installing.
<chelz> jook: do you have more than one harddrive?
<jook> chelz: Yes, I'm installing on the second partition of the first drive.
<Micc> I have two kernel modules of the same name in different places. I want to delete one. I already did, but modprobe now still tries to load it from that same place and just gives me an error that the file doesn't exist.
<Micc> How do I make linux look for the new kernel module?
<Micc> I tried insmod on the new file and rmmod and modprobe -r. nothing works. its still looking for the wrong file.
<chelz> Micc: that stuff is in /etc/modprobe.d
<Vantrax> that poor wiki... it is nice and dead
<chelz> jook: Try copying wubildr.mbr and wubildr to every partition you have.
<Micc> I tried to grep in /etc/modprobe.d but theres no mention of it.
<chelz> jook: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lupin/+bug/477169/comments/210
<chelz> Micc: what module is it and where did you get the one you're trying to replace with?
<Micc> kernel/drives/staging/echo/echo,ko
<Micc> I'm trying to replace it with one from oslec
<jook> chelz: Happened again, sorry. Did you say anything else?
<Micc> I suppose I could copy the new file over the old one.
<chelz> jook: Try copying wubildr.mbr and wubildr to every partition you have.
<chelz> jook: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lupin/+bug/477169/comments/210
<Jordan_U> jook: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<jook> chelz: will do
<chelz> jook: read that link plz
<jook> Jordan_U: 10.04 Desktop 32bit
<chelz> Micc: yeah you should probably do that, but make your package manager is aware of it. checkinstall can do that
<Micc> how do I do that?
<chelz> Micc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<chelz> bit tricky but good to have your package manager aware of the proper versions of what you have installed. for upgrading and general maintenance
<jook> chelz: do I maintain the file structure, or drop them on the root of each drive?
<Jordan_U> chelz: I don't think that bug applies, it should be fixed in 10.04
<jook> chelz: Do I use the wubildr from that link, or the one in my install directory? what about the .mbr? And do I put them i nthe root of each drive?
<iceroot> i am loading a kernel-modul with modprobe and the modul is loaded in my session but lost at reboot. how to always load that modul? with editing /boot/grub/menu.lst or is there another way?
<qq0800> how to remove logout/login in irc
<chelz> jook: your own
<chelz> jook: but it in the same place it is now in that one drive you already have it on
<uLinux> hi
<Deathspawn> My title bars and border crashed, anyone know the command to restart them?
<jook> chelz: so, recreate the folders?
<chelz> Jordan_U: yeah i'm not sure, this is a test
<uLinux> how can I extract an incomplete .rar?
<codebrainz> iceroot, i think you can add it to /etc/modules file
<iceroot> codebrainz: ah thx, i will have a look
<canthus13> Deathspawn: kill gnome-panel.  if that doesn't work, reboot.
<chelz> jook: i think so. if that doesn't work try putting it without folders, but after trying with folders
<iceroot> codebrainz: nothing like that on lucid
<jook> chelz :I'm just gonna take the shotgun approach. I'll make a set on the root and in folders.
<chelz> jook: but you won't know what fixed it then :/
<codebrainz> iceroot, i'm pretty sure there is
<wildbat> my desktop don't have the option to suspend the pc ~ how should i enable/debug it ?
<jook> chelz: I suppose not, but this was supposed to be easy. I don't care what fixes it.. ;) Unless you want me to really go step by step so I can report back and improve general knowledge of the situation.
<iceroot> codebrainz: ah soorry, thought its a dir, so tab with cd was showing nothing
<codebrainz> iceroot, yeah, just append the name of your module to that file
<iceroot> codebrainz: thanks, that is what i was looking for
<chelz> jook: please do :)
<jook> chelz: I'll do it part at a time. If it doesnt work i nthe root directory, it's only one extra reboot to try again. I will report back soon.
<codebrainz> iceroot, np
<Deathspawn> Meh
<Deathspawn> rebooted, same thing.
<Deathspawn> =/
<oasa> Does any one here know a freeware tool equivalent to Pano2VR ?
<Tohsh> Anyone know why I'm getting a "gpg: keyserver timed out" when trying to add the deluge-ppa?
<canthus13> Deathspawn: Strange.
<mataks> anyone knows 5 steps how application programs transfer in and out of RAM?
<codebrainz> Tohsh, i think that key server is down right now
<Tohsh> thanks codebrainz
<codebrainz> mataks, school assignment?
<canthus13> Deathspawn: What happens if you try to execute gnome-panel from a terminal?
<mataks> codebrainz, ahmm.. yeah
<jook> chelz: It didn't work either way. Still jsut went to the command prompt.
<codebrainz> mataks, look under "MEmory and Resource Management" here: http://wiki.osdev.org/Main_Page
<Guest561651> I have an Ubuntu install on another computer, and I've just installed Ubuntu on this computer. Is it possible to list all of the packages I've ever explicitly installed via apt-get and redirect it to a file, and then open that file on this computer and install those packages?
<codebrainz> mataks, that's more of a os-side verion though
<chelz> jook: any idea what it says before it goes to the prompt?
<mataks> codebrainz, thanks i'll take a look
<jook> chelz: Just some stuff about how tab will help me with commands
<chelz> Guest561651: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261366
<Guest561651> chelz, thank you much
<MMKaho> Ok i got the drivers to compile but the adpater is not showing in the wireless list
<acces> hello :)
<canthus13> Deathspawn: This is a fedora bug tracker, but it might help your situation... https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=484160
<MMKaho> i only see lo eth0 and vboxnet0
<oasa> Does any one here know a freeware tool equivalent to Pano2VR ?
<blacktux> hello
<chelz> jook: eh well you could try uninstalling wubi and just install to a partition. removing ubuntu installed to a partition isn't any harder from uninstalling normal wubi, you just resize your windows partition to grow into the space ubuntu used to take
<oasa> !lynx
<ubottu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<Guest561651> chelz: one question though: will that install all the packages installed on the first system, or just those explicitly installed? This matters because if I delete a pacakge in the future, it will only recursively delete "orphans" (i.e. packages that were a dependency but no longer are) if they themselves were not explicitly installed.
<MMKaho> codebrainz
<codebrainz> yo
<MMKaho> Ok i got the drivers to compile but the adpater is not showing in the wireless list
<MMKaho> it even inserted
<jook> chelz: I would have tried that already, but I haven't got any blank discs to burn the iso. I'm not afraid of repartinioning and doing a normal dual-boot install. I just can't.
<codebrainz> MMKaho, in the GUI?
<MMKaho> gui?
<chelz> Guest561651: that's a good question. you might try seeing where that kind of stuff is stored in apt, some apt cache or database thing, so you can install from that list, then copy over the database or something
<Guest561651> jook: you can use a usb drive
<toolbear> say, what is this "launchpad-integration"  package?  i mean, is it actually referring to the website launchpad.net, or what?
<lorenzosu> Hi all. Is there a quick way to have samba network shares visible in Firefox "save" dialogue?
<MMKaho> what GUI i was never told anything about a gui
<chelz> jook: any usb drives available?
<codebrainz> MMKaho, in nm-applet the gnome thingy?
<Guest561651> jook: or use Wubi for a temporary solution
<codebrainz> MMKaho, in the panel, the little network dealy
<jook> can it be an external hard drive?
<MMKaho> oh the arrows
<MMKaho> no :(
<Guest561651> jook: of course
<jook> Alright, I'll extract the iso to an external HDD and see if I can install from there.
<Guest561651> jook: try using the method for an ordinary USB flash drive
<uLinux> why Conky keeps disappearing from desktop
<Guest561651> jook: flash drives and externel hard drives "look" the same to the comptuer
<MMKaho> yea not there either
<jook> Guest561651: I've never installed from a USB drive before. Is there a guide?
<chelz> jook: use unetbootin
<chelz> ubuntu has some sort of guide but it's more complicated than it needs to be
<Guest561651> jook: I think there are instructions right off the home page
<Guest561651> jook or listen to chelz's advice
<Guest561651> jook: I'm not too experienced with this sort of thing
<jook> chelz: I don't know what that is, but google will tell me.
<xangua> that's because is not a guide, it's a manual
<xangua> chelz*
<MMKaho> no wlan0 or ra0 in my network list at all
<Guest561651> chelz, jook: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download doesn't look too hard to me
<chelz> jook: probably should look into removing wubi before doing a normal install
<jook> chelz: Yeah, I figured I would uninstall first.
<Mr_Sonoma> if your system will boot off a USB device its not any diff from a cd install. under SYSTEM, ADMINISTRATION, START UP DISK CREATOR is the easy to follow GUI for creating the usb install drive
<nomnex> karmic desktop switcher revert from 4 desks to 3 desks... any idea?
<qwiksilver711> question, with ubuntu getting a new version each april, when a new one comes out, like when mavrick comes out next year, do you lose everything when you install maverick?
<Guest561651> chelz, jook: wubi or no wubi shouldn't matter afaik, not a bad idea to uninstall though just to reclaim disk space
<Guest561651> especially considering you'll have to shrink your ntfs partition to install Ubuntu
<xangua> qwiksilver711: ubuntu is released every 6 months
<haura> bandung
<jook> Mr_Sonoma: Is that from linux? I can't boot in there
<MMKaho> codebrainz i have even rebooted to see if that was the issue
<jook> Guest561651: That's what I thought. I jsut don't want to blow ten gigs.
<Guest561651> jook: follow the instructions on the link I gave you; it has windows instructions http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<qwiksilver711> ok xangua, so when it is realased then in october, is it like a complete new os install each time?
<codebrainz> MMKaho, not sure.  check if the wireless is in the /etc/network/interfaces file, if so, comment it out
<jook> Guest561651: Thanks, I'll take a look there.
<xangua> qwiksilver711: no, you just update
<qwiksilver711> cool
<qwiksilver711> i love ubuntu
<Distrogasm> I have ext3 partition (currently only running #! linux) . I want to install XP and dual boot. Gparted cannot resize partition. What to do now ?
<Mr_Sonoma> jook, yea its in ubuntu.
<MMKaho> yea its not in there
<peterkls> anyone get broadcom wireless working in ubuntu with kernel 2.6.35
<qwiksilver711> i did
<chelz> Distrogasm: to resize you have to boot to a live environment
<vishu> hey guys my dell inspiron is not giving sound in ubuntu what could be the problem?
<jook> Mr_Sonoma: Doesn't do me any good then, I'm stuck in windows. Thanks though. I think guest561651 has found the way
<peterkls> ubuntu rocks when it works xd
<chelz> oh yeah startup disk creator is good
<xangua> Distrogasm: use ubuntu live cd or either gparted live cd
<Colonel_Panic> I'm running ubuntu 9.10 on a Dell Mini 9 and I just got a Kodak SD card at CVS
<Mr_Sonoma> would using the startup disk creator from a live cd on another computer be a solution?
<ennui> is there an application I can run from the command line that makes my cursor an 'x' and allows me to kill the clicked application?
<Colonel_Panic> it's not being recognized
<Colonel_Panic> this card works in WinXP
<jook> Mr_Sonoma: If I could make a live cd, I wouldnt need to go from a USB drive. I don't have any blank discs
<Colonel_Panic> all my other SD HC cards work on this Linux machine
<Deathspawn> thank god for KDE
<Mr_Sonoma> ah ok, i missunderstood i thought the issue was the system needing ubuntu didnt have a optical drive
<jook> Mr_Sonoma: Nope. I'm all out of CDRs lol
<Colonel_Panic> anybody have any ideas?
<chelz> jook: usb booting, for the record, is ridiculously awesome
<chelz> Colonel_Panic: backup the stuff on the card and format it to fat32 with gparted in ubuntu
<jook> chelz: I don't want to stay booting from USB. I just want to install from there
<Colonel_Panic> where might I find this card in /dev/?
<chelz> jook: yeah, but just the experience is way better
<Guest561651> chelz: the link you gave me seems to do exactly what I want; dpkg only outputs explictly installed packages with --get-selections. Much thanks!
<Colonel_Panic> I already formatt3ed it to FAT32 in WinXP
<Colonel_Panic> there's nothi9ng on the card
<chelz> Colonel_Panic: if your system sees it, gparted will list it
<Colonel_Panic> it's brand new
<Colonel_Panic> yeah that's the problem
<scottj> Anyone use a kindle w/ os 2.5 and pdfs and ubuntu? How do you copy them? I'm thinking about buying one w/ price drop but want to make sure it works well w/ linux
<Colonel_Panic> my system won't see it
<toolbear> say, what is this "launchpad-integration"  package?  i mean, is it actually referring to the website launchpad.net, or what?
<mad_dog> hello all
<jook> the USB installer maker from http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/#download isn't seeing my external hard drive. This only thing in its' drive selec tor dropdown is A:\
<saboat> Okay, so I did a fresh install. Sound worked great. Later I install my nvidia driver, remove all the gnome panels and use gnome-do instead. Sound is not working. I've tried searching but havent found anything useful. Suggestions?
<mad_dog> I'm using 10.04 and can't get hulu to play videos..any ideas?
<Gwar> Hi all. is it possible to allow sudo to be able to run at boot for (say) a Minute after login? I currently have to run a program manually as sudo every time I login and it's frustrating to have to type out a 20+ long password twice, especially since I just logged in! D:
<toolbear> mad_dog: what is "hulu"?
<saboat> toolbear: hulu.com
<jook> Gwar: It's possible to set scripts to run on login. You could probably do it through there, but I'm not familiar enough with the process to link you.
<toolbear> hmm, is that flash video, then?
<xangua> mad_dog: install flashm install codecs¿
<mad_dog> i can see the ads but the programs just dont play. I get a blank screen. every other site works.
<mad_dog> including youtube.com
<Gwar> jook, thank you. I know how to make the script run on login, the problem is it needs to run as sudo, which then asks for my password, 2 seconds after I just typed the thing in to login! D:
<MMKaho> codebrainz yea its not in that file
<xangua> are you using a 64 bits OS mad_dog¿
<Colonel_Panic> any ideas?
<chelz> mad_dog: 64bit?
<mad_dog> yes, using x64
<jook> Gwar: Oh, sorry. Guess I can't help you there, if there's no command to have the script supply the password to itself.
<codebrainz> MMKaho, no idea
<saboat> Okay, what on earth? My sound card isnt even found anymore, it just worked a minute ago!
<xangua> mad_dog: if you are using also the 64 bits flash plugin don't expect it works in all sites
<Mr_Sonoma> Colonel_Panic, sorry i'm fresh out if all your other SD cards work in linux with that reader and your new card is formatted in FAT32
<mad_dog> hulu.com is the only site that doesn't work..very frustrating.
<toolbear> mad_dog: yeah, i can see them.  i'm on x64.  get libflashplayer.so for 64-bit (now discontinued by adobe, but still out there) and just put it in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<[mu]keiserr> hi, am trying to set some pcs for some pre primary school kids for my sis, any idea if there are interesting packages for kids aged 5-10 ?
<mad_dog> thanks
<toolbear> mad_dog: oh, you can see youtube, etc...?
<mad_dog> i don't use mozilla. I use chrome
<Colonel_Panic> how does an Sd card show up in /dev?
<jook> Alright, the external ahrd drives arent being recognized to make a usb boot disc. I think I've got some microSDs somewhere I can try.
<odb|fidel> hi - any rss-readerwith google-sync you can recommend besides liferea?
<trupheenix> i have a strange problem i'm using a Dell Vostro 1400 laptop. i killed wifi using the external kill switch but now when i turn it back on, the wifi doesn't turn on, the bluetooth alone turns on. if i reboot the system, wifi turns on again. can anyone suggest what's wrong?
<Mr_Sonoma> should mount to /media
<toolbear> mad_dog: ahhhh.  ok.  well, all i can say then is that i can't even remember the last time i had a non-trivial problem with firefox and the 64bit flash plugin
<mad_dog> thanks anyway..will continue my google j0urney..thanks for the help
<chelz> the flash 64 bit path is an arduous one
<andy112233> Hi there, since yesterday, booting 10.04 takes appx. thrice the time it used to. (Desktop stays blank for quite some time before menus appear). Even afterwards, launching progs takes MUCH longer than before. Can I pastebin some logs to see what might be the problem? Thanks, Andy
<jook> Blast. Can't find the little case of microSDs. This installation is not going my way. Maybe I can put it on my phone's memory card, mount from there, and do it.
<zetheroo> I seem to recall in previous version of Firefox in Ubuntu that it would remember the sites I logged into - so that next time I booted up I did not have log into everywhere again ... this no longer works for some reason unknown to me
<Colonel_Panic> it's not auto-mounting
<trupheenix_> i have a strange problem i'm using a Dell Vostro 1400 laptop. i killed wifi using the external kill switch but now when i turn it back on, the wifi doesn't turn on, the bluetooth alone turns on. if i reboot the system, wifi turns on again. can anyone suggest what's wrong?
<chelz> Colonel_Panic: try formatting it fat32 in gparted
<Colonel_Panic> how?
<toolbear> zetheroo: i've tried turning that off on purpose -- to only a mildly significant effect.  for me, firefox will remember the sites if i don't close the program before shutting down, restarting, or logging out
<Colonel_Panic> it doesn't eben show up in gparted
<chelz> Colonel_Panic: in the upper right list? it's not there?
<Colonel_Panic> *even*
<Colonel_Panic> nope
<chelz> check syslog
<Colonel_Panic> I don't get it
<Colonel_Panic> syslog?
<indus> Colonel_Panic, what are you trying to do
<Colonel_Panic> mount a damn sd card
<indus> Colonel_Panic, ya log out and log in again and try, works sometimes
<toolbear> trupheenix_: um, how many times have you tried this?  i had an hp laptop with the same kind of button.  i could turn the thing off during an ubuntu session, but it wouldn't turn back on, and i'd have to restart the computer to "activate" the wifi again
<Colonel_Panic> I've tried restarting
<zetheroo> toolbear: well yes, if I shut down and leave Firefox open then next time I boot up and open FF it will start from where I left it ... Except (and this is very annoying) anything I was signed into I will have re-login.
<Colonel_Panic> THAT didn't work...
<indus> Colonel_Panic, check dmesg | tail
<indus> Colonel_Panic, lsusb etcc
<trupheenix_> toolbear: i tried it just now. this wasn't a problem on older versions of Ubuntu. i think it's not loading the module for some reason. how would i manually load the module? my driver is iwl3945
<zetheroo> toolbear: previously it would leave me logged into the sites unless I logged out of them.
<andy112233> Any idea/instruction?
<toolbear> zetheroo: really?  wow, i've actually never seen that before, even on windows -- but then again i typically logout of sites out of habit anyways
<jook> What's this casper business? http://imgur.com/fKfH3.png
<andy112233> Sorry for reposting: Hi there, since yesterday, booting 10.04 takes appx. thrice the time it used to. (Desktop stays blank for quite some time before menus appear). Even afterwards, launching progs takes MUCH longer than before. Can I pastebin some logs to see what might be the problem? Thanks, Andy
<indus> jook, what casper
<indus> jook, casper is the thing which does al the mounting stuff etf for live cd
<jook> indus: This here http://imgur.com/fKfH3.png
<Colonel_Panic> dmesg|tail: http://pastebin.ca/1888255
<zetheroo> toolbear: well I explicitly recall remaining logged into my Google account after a reboot ... unless I manually logged out of my Google account
<toolbear> trupheenix_: i guess you'd try using modprobe -- to load a module.  you can find out which modules are loaded with "lsmod", and probably iwconfig or ifconfig or dmesg can give you a better idea of whether or not the wifi card is recognized at all
<trupheenix_> toolbear: i think the module doesn't get loaded or something. otherwise the light would have turned on by itself.
<Colonel_Panic> lsusb doesn't show it
<jook> indus: What should I ought to do with that, then? I don't know what persistence is about either. Since it's optional, should I just say none?
<indus> jook, so casper is the live cd thing which helps run stuff
<toolbear> zetheroo: oh, i believe you.  it's just something that i wouldn't have ever taken note of, i guess
<indus> jook, persistence means, any files saved during live session will remain on reboot
<zetheroo> toolbear: yeah ... ok
<indus> jook, otherwise in live environment, its not the case
<DaHopi> Why does ubuntu.com say on there download-page "64-bit - Not recommended for daily desktop usage"? I have a Core2Quad ith 8gb RAM - why not use 64 bit linux?
<jook> indus: Oh, okay. I don't care about that then. I don't plan to stay in live mode. Just gonna install from the drive. Thanks.
<indus> jook, previously there was live cd so we couldnt save stuff anyway, except on hard disk , but now you can save stuff to the usb device
<toolbear> trupheenix_: well, do you see any relevant modules after typing in 'lsmod'?
<andy112233> Yes. There appears to be a problem in dmesg. What is it? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/JdE8i5p5
<indus> jook, kk
<trupheenix_> toolbear: waits
<Colonel_Panic> I guess I could use my other card to shuttle the files back & forth via the XP laptop
<indus> jook, i recommend keep it, will come in handy
<trupheenix_> toolbear: iwl3945 and iwlcore
<Colonel_Panic> I want to free up a USB stick so I can install the Ubuntu netbook remix
<Colonel_Panic> or some other lightweight OS
<jook> indus: I'm using my phone's memory card for the usb drive. No space to set aside for it anyway, now that I think of it.
<indus> jook, ok cool
<indus> jook, didnt know you could do that :)
<jook> indus: haha, it's the only usb thing I could find to work. I jsut mounted the drive from my phone and I'm installing it there
<GEEGEEGEE> if i use the same home directory for Arch and Ubuntu, it wont cause any problems apart from bashrc will it?
<toolbear> trupheenix_: hmmm.  well, what if you restarted the computer, and pressed the wifi button before ubuntu even loaded?
<toolbear> trupheenix_: i mean, would you expect to see the led/light turn on then?
<zetheroo> toolbear: fixed it :)
<toolbear> zetheroo: wow.  how, may i ask?
<trupheenix_> toolbear: yea....
<trupheenix_> toolbear: did modprobe wifi light back on! :)
<toolbear> trupheenix_: oh, nice!!!
<novice> How do i get access to #ubuntu-forums and #ubuntu-programming ?
<anthony_> hi guys do we have a program that is more likely the itunes i want to organize my video do we have that kind of a program. pls help me...
<Colonel_Panic> anthony_: are you using an iPod?
<zetheroo> toolbear: in FF prefs under the privacy tab there is an option to Accept third-party cookies and "Keep until" .... the "Keep until" was set to "I close Firefox" ... I set it to "they expire" and it's sorted!
<anthony_> no i not using any apple item i just want to organize my video.
<toolbear> zetheroo: ahhh, makes sense.  thanks, i think that might be rather convenient.
<Jon--> Can someone help me with dd and backing up my entire drive to a removable USB image?
<zetheroo> toolbear: yeah ... definitely will make my life a little easier .. heh ;)
<Colonel_Panic> anthony_: have yuo tried Amarok?
<anthony_> Colonel_Panic:no i not using any apple item i just want to organize my video.
<Colonel_Panic> Amarok is pretty good for organizing media
<anthony_> yes but it does not organize my videos
<novice> anyone ???
<anthony_> Colonel_Panic: amarok i nice but i need something thats more like an itune that i can see a priview of the video before i whatch it.
<FullFlannelJacke> anthony_: amarok is a music player, not a video player.
<anthony_> FullFlannelJacke: yes i know thats why i don't need that program i need something to organize my video like a program that is more likely like itune...
<clao> hi, i was deinstalling some CUPS programs and endended up removing the whole xubuntu desktop, now i have no window manager at all. I am going to go ahead and install xubuntu-desktop, but was wondering what else should i install? what else comes with the fresh installation of xubuntu lucid?
<mattgyver> clao, thats probably the best way to go.
<Type-O> is there a way to set my laptop's fans to run at 100%?
<Type-O> It's quite hot here and I need all the help cooling this as possible
<toolbear> Type-O: maybe try the bios?
<Type-O> toolbear, nope...
 * Type-O just decides to power google this one
<Traveler4> woot 10.04 installed..so if i d/l studio software? i would be "less" supported?
<ubufool> hi?
<KettleCorn> o.
<ubufool> any ideas?^
<ubutom_> Type-O, usually the fan is temperature controlled anyway and should be already running at 100% if it is really hot, laptops can get very, very hot, would place it on something that absorbs the heat a bit
<ubufool> what laptop? some just suck at cooling period
<zezom> has a fix been found for no sound in flash in firefox?
<Azeos> Hello, World!
<Type-O> ubutom_, the fans are off and it's overheating in a 70c room. The laptops run in windows 7
<Type-O> the fans run*
<Type-O> ubufool, I mean a 70f room
<Type-O> ubutom_, ***
<ubufool> 70* is ambiant for a reason.. it's like idle air..and about the time air flow doesn't cool as well
<Type-O> ubufool, it's a year old toshiba
<Type-O> ubufool, all I know is when a laptops core temp hits 100c it better turn on the fans
<ubufool> ty lol tab goes to the address bar now =c
<ubutom_> Type-O, if it is really overheating, it would freeze or go off or melt ;)
<Type-O> and it doesn't
<ubufool> no
<Type-O> ubufool, yeah and it's shutting itself off
<Type-O> aka overheating
<ubufool> often it will cook and try to do it's job
<ubufool> unless it has  some sort of thermal guards
<ubutom_> Type-O, sounds like a hardware problem
<Type-O> ubufool, no
<ubufool> shorts and stuff will happen if over heting persists
<ubufool> the wires in the motherboard get hott too
<Type-O> ubufool, basic deduction tells you if the fans turn on in windows 7 and doesn't overheat that it1s a software problem
<ubufool> some air flow will keep it cool why is the fan stopped?
<Blue1> you liquitdated it!  very resourceful
<Guest16573> hi .. I am using ubuntu 10.04 .. Everytime during the updates I am getting error '' Could not download all repository indexes '' .. Its saying 'Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 9.10 _Karmic Koala_ - Release i386.........'
<Blue1> Guest16573: me thinks you did an update, and not a clean install of 10.04?
<ubufool> type-o well what is runing.. when it's "cool" it's idle.. even booting will heat it up
<Q_Continuum> Why is gnome-power-manager using 242.8MiB of RAM?
<Guest165146851> I accidentally typed two initial caps in my name "JOhn Doe" instead of "John Doe"; how can I correct it?
<ubufool> lots of hd's and usb sticks?
<Type-O> ubufool, firefox and the desktop or sometimes just the desktop
<ubufool> a short it's preventing from hurting other parts?
<Guest16573> Blue1: I did upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04  online ..
<ubufool> dos
<Type-O> it's a laptop, you tell me if it has lots of hard drives
<Blue1> Guest16573: yeah it sounds like things got a little comingled during the upgrade process.  best suggestion-- backup /etc/ and /home/ and do a clean install/restore
<Type-O> yeah, it has 30 mini hard drives hanging off the case
<ubufool> when there is no airflow..and no liquid cooling.. the slightest cpu intructions cuase it too heat up..
<ubufool> i've used usb stick as ram..and hd's its cool.. but they do heat up
<Type-O> ubufool, do you, or do you not know how to adjust acpi fan settings or not?
<Guest16573> Blue1: okay thanks..
<ubufool> type-o there is a good question i never heard
<Type-O> that's all I'm asking
<ubutom_> Type-O, you didn't say that it doesn'T overheat with windows 7, could be an acpi bug then
<ubufool> type i was under the impression that heating was your issue
<ubufool> and cooling
<Type-O> ...
<Guest165146851> Is it a good idea to copy all the ~/.* folders (i.e. the config folders) from my old install to my new install?
<ubufool> it's sounds like you have a solution tho
<ubutom_> Guest165146851, usually yes
<Guest165146851> ubutom_: ok thanks
<Guest165146851> ubutom_: It's a fresh install so I can't imagine there being settings conflicts, considering this install has only defaults
<Type-O> does anyone know how to adjust acpi fan settings?
<Guest165146851> Oh wait
<Guest165146851> ok thanks
<ubutom_> Guest165146851, but I just copy the ones with useful data, like the thunderbird and firefox profiles and so on, other config files could mess up the appearance of gnome and so on
<ubutom_> Guest165146851, yeah, should be fine then
<ubutom_>  /msg ubottu acpi
<ubufool> type if you can be patient we can figure it out
<Guest165146851> I accidentally typed two initial caps in my name ("JOhn Doe" instead of "John Doe") when installing Ubuntu; how can I correct it?
<bigleon> Hey folks looking for someone possibly experinced with installing Win 7 and Ubuntu on the same machine...  I did a dual boot set up... unfotunately with no swap file and i've come across a slew of erros and i ponder if it's fault of OS install or missing swap file...
<fincan> hello, I have a problem with Cpu frequency monitor, I am core2duo 6300@2,7 user and I cant change CPU0's speed from 2,7 to 3,15 but there is no problem for CPU1. what should I do?
<loewi> Type-O: the gnome CPU scaling monitor allows to set power options. For my CPU, the setting "Performance" lets the fans run at max speed all the time. Depends on vendor I assume.
<bigleon> Initally one problem is when logging in (with correct video drivers) My password bar doesn't appear, secondly i took nearly 15 minutes to install Quassel on ubuntu which seems a bit excessive...
<ubutom_> Guest165146851, have the solution
<Type-O> loewi, that might work
<ubufool> 100% fan is often not needed and wears them out quickly..
<qwiksilver711> if i'm going to partition a 500gb drive, and use windows for all my gaming, and ubuntu for pretty much everything else, is around 100gb good enough for ubuntu partition do you think? (yes, I do have like 400 gb of games)
<Guest165146851> qwiksilver711: definitely
<loewi> Type-O: be careful: downside is, that the CPU runs on max performance as well...
<ubufool> yea
<Guest165146851> qwiksilver711: the Ubuntu install itself prolly won't go over 10 GB, and that's if you install everything and the kitchen sink
<fincan> loewi: I have the similiar problem :)
<ubufool> ubuntu is nice with it's plug and playness..you could always add more later
<qwiksilver711> ok, next question, i have a laptop that has a switchable graphics card, and i find that ubuntu (using it the wubi way right now) is using the nvidia card, and I would prefer it not to, for battery life reasons, how do i make it not use my good card
<ubufool> alt 10.4 said it was like 600mb??
<ubutom_> Guest165146851, sudo usermod -l JOhn Doe John Doe    should rename your user, the home dir has to be changed accordingly by hand
<Guest165146851> ubutom_: the home dir is fine, it's insensitive to capitalization
<ubufool> you can turn it off and on right?
<Guest165146851> it's just /home/john either way
<ubufool> ty guest
<qwiksilver711> i can turn if off and on in windows
<ubufool> thats good to know -.-
<qwiksilver711> but not in ubuntu
<ubufool> right enable disable..
<ubufool> have you looked for a device manager?
<ubutom_> Guest165146851, ok, tried that command, didn't function as I intened, anyways, man usermod should be good place to look :)
<Guest165146851> ubutom_: that doesn't do what I want
<Guest165146851> ubutom_: thanks
<Guest165146851> anyway
<qwiksilver711> a device manager?
<prince_jammys> Guest165146851: what does ''grep Doe /etc/passwd'' say?
<Guest165146851> prince_jammys: no lines returned
<Guest165146851> prince_jammys: that makes sense
<prince_jammys> Guest165146851: ok. replace Doe with whatever the name was.
<Guest165146851> prince_jammys: oh oops you're right
<Guest165146851> i'm an idiot
<ubufool> yea other wise you'd be using command lines and physicla addresses and commands
<naftilos76> hello, does anybody know an app for batch resizing, croping, rotating multiple images?
<Avasz> well.. i downloaded a windows file and try to run it but it gives me an error saying that file is not marked as executable. how cani run it? or mark it executable?
<Avasz> ok done
<Guest165146851> prince_jammys, ubutom_ it would be helpful if I were just to know what this name is called
<prince_jammys> Guest165146851: the 'comment' field, or gecos
<prince_jammys> Guest165146851: i believe you can replace it with usermod -c
<Guest165146851> prince_jammys: thanks. The manpage redirected me to the chfn command for this purpose; it seems that it will do exactly what I want
<ubutom_> Hm, I'm kinda lost with usermod, tried to rename myself, but it keeps saying the user doesn't exist when I want to rename my user account, maybe it is used in combination with useradd?
<Guest165146851> aww fuck
<Guest165146851> oops
<Guest165146851> sorry for swearing on this chan
<prince_jammys> Guest165146851: yep, that works too.
<bigleon> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<ubufool> is type-o stil here?
<ubufool> some programs may look for a swap file and not know what to do if one doesnt exist?
<Guest165146851> prince_jammys: what is the full name for user "root" on your machine? I didn't read the command carefully and accidentially set the Full Name for root the first time
<MACscr> ok, this is weird. I just setup a ubuntu 8.4 xen guest and it appears that it doesnt have iptables support in the kernel. Im getting an error when i run: root@wheelie:~# modprobe ip_tables
<MACscr> FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.18-128.1.16.el5xen/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<Guest165146851> prince_jammys: empty string or "root" I'm guessing?
<prince_jammys> Guest165146851: 'root'
<Type-O> ubufool, I'm back
<Guest165146851> prince_jammys: muchas gracias
<prince_jammys> de nada
<ubufool> type i was searching for fan stuff in synaptic.. and found ik8utils?
<prince_jammys> Guest165146851: it's, ahem, not a ubuntu system, but i highly doubt you should care.
<bigleon> Wanting to verify before using code that I have written this properly to create a swap file  "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/mnt/2024Mb.swap bs=1M count=2024"
<Guest165146851> prince_jammys: yeah shouldn't matter
<ubufool> i8kutils is meant for dell laptops..but it may be similar enough to help?
<Type-O> ubufool, I will check it out tommorow the computer in question is not on site, I will check it out when it's in front of me
<Type-O> ubufool, i8k is for older dells
<bigleon> I don't have a swap partion so i'm trying to create it locally within my current partion. unfornately i can't find a direct guide just 2 that dance around it.
<ubufool> i've been able to overclock and install toshiba drivers on some inspiron...
<Type-O> heh
<Type-O> still doesn't have the i8k chir in it
<Type-O> chip*
<ubufool> it was dependant on chipset types...
<ubufool> right..
<ubufool> =/
<Type-O> the client is on lubuntu, I think it's just a bug in lubuntu
<relentless> ?DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<ubufool> wow seriously?
<ubufool> wtf...
<bigleon> What?
<prince_jammys> good old irc.
<ubufool> someone attempted to start a keylog script..
<Type-O> actually not
<Guest165146851> lol IRC: it's a jungle
<Guest165146851> at least freenode beats efnet
<prince_jammys> when all they had to do was log the channel!!
<a3Dman> hell yeah
<bigleon> can anyone confirm that this will make a Swap file in the home partition? I really don't want to break my install " sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/mnt/2024Mb.swap bs=1M count=2024"
<Type-O> it's a bug in netgear routers with old firmware
<Guest165146851> The version of "sort" that is installed on Arch Linux has a -h option for sorting the output of e.g. du -hs. The version of "sort" on Ubuntu lacks this. What explains the discrepancy in such a essential tool?
<Guest165146851> wait nvm I need to ltfg
<stanman246> I've installed opie-server and am able to get the challenge when using su username and a blank password. However, if i ssh directly to the box i don't get the challenge, so i don't know which seed i need to use for the one time password... How can i get the seed?
<prince_jammys> Guest165146851: seems new-ish. probably not in ubuntu yet.
<Guest165146851> prince_jammys: oh ok.
<prince_jammys> i didn't know it existed, but i have it here on debian squeeze
<Guest165146851> prince_jammys: I would have expected it to have made the 10.04 release
<prince_jammys> me too
<Volodymyr> Hello, guys. Does anyone know how to make file descriptor to remain open?
<prince_jammys> Guest165146851: sort (GNU coreutils) 8.5  on this non-ubuntu
<Guest165146851> prince_jammys: ahh, yes. Arch has 8.5, Ubuntu is still at 7.4
<prince_jammys> you'll be ok :)
<Guest165146851> IDK, I might not survive
<prince_jammys> you'll have human-numeric-sort yourself!
<Guest165146851> this is actually the first time that Ubuntu's stability has affected me
<prince_jammys> proably speaks well for ubuntu, then
<prince_jammys> bably*
<Guest165146851> yeah
<Guest165146851> I switched from Arch since it didn
<Guest165146851> err, since it took too long to administer
<Guest165146851> nvm this is ot and I g2g anyway
<Guest165146851> thanks all
<Colonel_Panic> Wow these Arch folks really don't provide very good documentat0ion
<kraut> moin
<Colonel_Panic> I'm trying to create a bootable USB  stick for Arch
<Colonel_Panic> on a Windows system
<prince_jammys> they do however have an irc channel
<Colonel_Panic> they say to use this application called Win32 DiskImager, but it doesn't support the ISO files they provide on their download page
<arunkumar413> hi,i have 9.04 and 10.4 on my system. I Want to copy some .deb packages from 9.04 to 10.4 along with dependencies.
<neure> hi
<neure> what does rsync: mkstemp "/.hello.c.vc7Kdj" failed: Permission denied (13) mean?
<neure> im trying to rsync but there seems to be some permission error
<neure> http://codepaste.net/rpohco
<tulimaq> arunkumar413: try aptoncd
<arunkumar413> tulimaq: can i copy from 9.04 to 10.4 using aptoncd
<prince_jammys> neure: i'm guessing it means you don't have rights to create on the remote system's root directory
<prince_jammys> *to write a file
<tulimaq> arunkumar413: yes
<neure> prince_jammys, yes looks like i need to use -T /tmp
<neure> then it works
<arunkumar413> tulimaq: currently i'm downloading a package?want to cancel it
<prince_jammys> neure: hm, then my guess was wrong, since you seem to be writing files to /
<arunkumar413> tulimaq: when i click on cross button the download is not stopping
<neure> prince_jammys, no the files go to /home/user/src/
<prince_jammys> neure: ah.
<tulimaq> arunkumar413: downloading what ?
<arunkumar413> tulimaq: a package
<R3cur51v3> Awesome, thanks again prince_jammys . I was that one Guest 165198166
<R3cur51v3> guy
<R3cur51v3> This system is like an exact clone of the one I had before
<dmg> \join #datamapper
<dmg> \join #datamapper
<vu1kan> dmg use the other slash
<arunkumar413> tulimaq: plz help me kill the download.it is a very big download.Eating my bandwidth
<dmg> oh fuc**
<dmg> thanks, I'm off today ;0
<vu1kan> np, just trying to help
<abhi_nav> arunkumar413, what happend?
<tulimaq> arunkumar413: is it in a console window ?
<arunkumar413> abhi_nav: cant stop a package download
<Beelsebob> How does one specify a proxy which requires a username/password, and the username contains an @ character?
<vu1kan> i would guess that you'd use quotes
<abhi_nav> arunkumar413, add a force quit icon on panel. then click on that icon and then single click on window of your download
<R3cur51v3> arunkumar413, to do so create a new custom launcher called "Xkill" with command "xkill"
<sebar25> join #ppa
<uLinux> :)
<tulimaq> arunkumar413: or run xkill command in a terminal window and click window u want to close
<sebar25> server irc.freenode.net
<somethinginteres> can someone give me a hand compiling mplayer from source it isn't detecting codecs like xvid and x264 despite them being installed
<R3cur51v3> arunkumar413, I recommend using the icon /usr/share/icons/Humanity/actions/48/stop.svg
<abhi_nav> sebar25, use forward slash e.g. /join or /server etc
<R3cur51v3> arunkumar413, I have the exact same thing setup on my panel
<Oli```> Is there a way to get gwibber to show an icon in the old Notification Area?
<arunkumar413> R3cur51v3: thanks
<R3cur51v3> arunkumar413, for a one-time thing you can just do Alt-F2 and then type xkill as tulimaq suggested
<R3cur51v3> but I find a reusable launcher is useful when you have frequent freezes
<arunkumar413> tulimaq: ok,now installed aptoncd in 10.4.
<arunkumar413> tulimaq: now how to copy the packages and their dependencies in 9.04 to 10.4
<schultza> I'm having a problem with my screen resolution. I cannot get it to 1280x1024@60 when that is my monitor's native resolution.
<vu1kan> schultza what graphics card are you using?
<ennui> some how my horizontal scrolling seems to be reversed. I mean, when I pull down I go down. when I pull right I should go right, not left >.<. or at the very least the vertical and horizontal commands shouldn't contradict one another like this... my poor brain
<schultza> um.. how to i have the system list it?
<ubufool> the reverb on this new sound get up is way too much in some settings? is there something i can use to help with this? 10.4
<vu1kan> lshw in terminal
<schultza> reporting as a G96 (Geforce 9400 GT)
<Beelsebob> I'm having trouble getting apt-get to work through a proxy…
<Beelsebob> echo $http_proxy tells me "http://bob\@bob.bob:hunter2@proxy.address.com:3128" have I misconfigured anything here, other than the obvious fake data?
<ubufool> nvclock The program 'nvclock' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install nvclock
<ubufool> whoops
<ubufool> i just installed this via synaptic..and it's not seeing it??
<Beelsebob> hmm, set it up in the gui and it magically worked
<Beelsebob> o.O
<koshari> schultza could be youy monitors edid not being read
<vu1kan> schultza ok, goto your /ect/X11/xorg.conf file, and see if your desired mode is listed under one of the sections there
<schultza> nope
<schultza> adding that in now
<vu1kan> that might fix it for ya
<ubufool> ^^ it works hehe nvclock.. i didnt have the newest?
<rollman> i didn't notice xboning ii and openarena in the ubuntu software center before
<arunkumar413> tulimaq: r u there
<michael_> hey everyone
<sarthor> where is the sound Directory ubuntu for xchat
<michael_> do you have to open up port 25 for TLS smtp ?
<ubufool> where did it save from firefox, in my old ubu 8.04?
<ubufool> i'm looking to seed 10.4 and i wanna find the torrent i used..
<tulimaq> arunkumar413: yes
<michael_> telnet domain 25 works on my server , here I get a timeout error
<ben__> Anyone help setting up a new web connection, my laptop not recognising it?
<ubufool> is there a way to increase the clock speed of my onboard nic? currently 33mhz?
<ubufool> wifi?
<ben__> yeah
<ben__> got a new Orange Livebox, but not recognising it - reading neighbours wifi though
<ubufool> what brand laptop? or wifi adapter
<ben__> Acer, unsure of wifi card - but is enabled and reading other connections
<ubufool> your router may not be broadcasting the network id? or not getting a good signal
<ben__> it should be, spoken to customer support in India, said it's all up and running etc
<ubufool> was this setup as part of a service or are you familiar with the network?
<ben__> do I need to create a new wireless network?
<ben__> Orange customer service doesn't support Linux :(
<ubufool> no? it's usually already there and named.. but i'm not familiar with livebox
<ben__> try a restart?
<ubufool> have you used a wifi ennabled linux install in this network before?
<ben__> yes, just changed service provider
<ben__> now not recognising new hub
<ubufool> 0.o? connect an ether cable to it?
<ben__> yeah, that's working
<ben__> using it now
<ubufool> sometimes that will help it find the other..unless dual netwroks or muliples nics is disabled by the isp or os..
<ubufool> you can see a network id there? or connect to other pcs?
<ubufool> why would you not support your own software? that retarded lol
<ubufool> orange live box ^
<sarthor> Can i download sounds for my ubuntu, Like my Xchat need sounds. From where can i downoad? any link?
<Beelsebob> trying to install openssh-server is giving dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute installed post-installation script: Exec format error
<ubufool> hmm.. i think i googled free sounds and found site that allow you to use theirs for games and such.. if it's a wav etc those should be fine
<ubufool> is there a way to make other pci slot besides video more then 33mhz?
<ubufool> does pci-e work the same way?
<Krow_> hi
<Christopher> I cannot find and install libdvdread3 from the help files to watch encrypted dvds.  Why is the help file link to this file not working?  Please help.
<gumis> you should change reposition
<Christopher> !reposition
<Christopher> What is reposition?
<ubufool> freak it i'll use 2-4 more gbs of disk space and red/l 10.4 just to seed it -.-
<ubufool> hmm could i still seed the other one i d/led or multiples of the same file?
<ubufool> transmission^
<vu1kan> you should be able to d/l the torrent and point it to the file on your drive
<ubufool> ^^vulc right.. but i have the same file on another hd.. don't know where..it was 8.04.. can i add both files to be seeded from both hd's?
<vu1kan> that would require a seperate torrent for each file, i think
<ubufool> hmm
<ubufool> we'll see i just found it
<ubufool> drats it's greyed out..transmission greyed out...what's that mean?
<Krow_> ' don't know sorry
<ubufool> hmm 12-25mb/s =c
<ubufool> and i'm d/ling 2gb's from the depo for ubustudio..
<Krow_> me i got 56 kbits / s
<Krow_> :p
<ubufool> xD
<ubufool> i'm holding on to 4 56k's for a network i want to make public
<Chousuke> millibits? that's pretty slow.
<ubufool> MB/s
<Krow_> hum
<Krow_> i got 1800 ms ( ping )
<Krow_> everytime
<gentooxer> Chousuke: what's a millibit?
<Chousuke> gentooxer: mb :P
<ubufool> i tried to add the older file and transmission greyed out and then got an error saying that file had curropt torrent?
<twobee> Good Morning, I would like to ask if it's possible to safely 'upgrade' an Ubuntu 32bit to an Ubuntu 64bit Version. It's 9.10.
<Vovk> so - fun times. any one of you 1425 people out there play NWN? If so, would you happen to know a good nwscript irc channel which isn't neverwinterconnections?
<Krow_> i live in réunion island so there is not really good internet here
<gentooxer> Chousuke: Do you mean mibibit?
<Chousuke> ubufool: do you have cache close to you or which ISP offers a connection that fast?
<Slart> twobee: nope.. not possible..
<Vovk> twobee - bad idea
<Chousuke> gentooxer: that would be mib
<ubufool> XD
<Slart> twobee: at least not supported.. I can't really say if it's impossible or not..
<cousin_mario> hello
<ubufool> or megabit..
<MACscr> if iptables isnt in /etc/init.d/, it shouldnt be loading on boot. Correct?
<cousin_mario> any word on when the packaged mplayer will be brought up to date? I need vdpau.
<gentooxer> Chousuke: There's no such thing like millibit ...
<Slart> twobee: you would have to download *all* the packages again anyways.. so you might as well do a new install
<Chousuke> gentooxer: sure there is.
<twobee> Slart: Thank you.
<Chousuke> gentooxer: if you get 1 mb/s it means you get 1b/1000s
<Vovk> lol
<gentooxer> Chousuke: Do you have a computer platform of your own?
<ubufool> cho..cahce?? it's comcast.. 6mb constant 20mb media boost.. i'm not sopposed to be getting theese speeds..i have 3 nics and one wifi same source/router/ip
<Vovk> could walk the data over faster than that
<Chousuke> ubufool: oh, so you meant Mb and not MB? :/
<gentooxer> Chousuke: That means you get 1024 Bit per secound
<ubufool> mega byte not mega bit..
<ubufool> 12,000kilobytes is 12 megabytes
<Chousuke> ubufool: if you get 25MB/s then it'd mean you have a 300Mbps connection or something which is rather impressive :P
<Chousuke> gentooxer: huh? :P
<ubufool> cho..yea untill they figure out i hit their 300gb cap in less then 12 hrs..but so far it hasn't been an issue..i move 300gb+ within 24hrs usually on a good day
<Chousuke> gentooxer: 1b/1000s means 1 bit per thousand seconds.
<gentooxer> Chousuke: A bit is a bit
<Chousuke> gentooxer: yes, and a millibit is a millibit
<gentooxer> Chousuke: you can't divide one bit
<ubufool> i don't think the usa,va customers have a cap...
<ikonia> guys, you may want to take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Chousuke> gentooxer: it doesn't actually have to exist for it to be mathematically usable.
<ubufool> yea you can divide bits hehe
<gentooxer> Chousuke: its Bullshit you know
<ubufool> cellphones divide bits xD
<ikonia> gentooxer: stop that language
<cousin_mario> ubufool: how?
<gentooxer> sorry
<Chousuke> gentooxer:eh, it's basic maths. ;P
<ikonia> guys - please take this conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Vovk> ikonia: the only problem is that we're not really interrupting other people
<Chousuke> but yeah, no use talking about it here
<gentooxer> Chousuke: so then divide an integer
<Vovk> if you take it to offtopic then the chanel will be dead :(
<ikonia> Vovk: that doesn't change anything, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Chousuke> gentooxer: sure. 1 divided by 2 is 1/2; or 0.5
<ubufool> cousin_ it's part of the scramble and decodeing /encodeing that happens as part fo their communication..some bits are lost
<Slart> Vovk: sure you are.. I'm to confused by all these numbers and units to even think of asking my own question =)
<ikonia> Chousuke: gentooxer ubufool stop this now
<Vovk> O.o sure thing. i'll take that stick too... might wanna bleach it first
<ubufool> o.0
<Vovk> lol Slart ask away!
<ubufool> it's problem solving?
<ikonia> ubufool: the channel is ubuntu support, take the offtopic broadband/network discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<ubufool> and we ar answering many questions i've previously asked for help with hours ago..
<cousin_mario> ubufool: losing bits doesn't mean dividing them..you are probably referring to encoding
<Vovk> this is really bothering you isn't it... if we all go to off topic then we won't be here to answer real questions O.o
<cousin_mario> like PCM
<Vovk> too much order can be harmful to the community
<ikonia> ubufool: how many questions you answer doesn't allow you to take the channel offtopic, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Slart> ubufool: once an op asks you to stop it's wise to take the advice..
<ikonia> this is the last time I'll ask
<ubufool> i have stopped!!
<ubufool> =c
<Vovk> so errm - ubuntu question: why does my wicd stop working whenever i go into standby mode?
<ubufool> stop spamming me !
<Vovk> well - any network manager
<Vovk> restarting wicd doesn't help - must restart box
<conradsteink> hi! i am having problems unencrypting my home folder since 1 week ago, i think it was after an update i've made. Help please =D
<Vovk> i always knew having a bit "encrypt my folders" button was a bad idea...
<Vovk> big*
<selinuxium> Hi all... Can anyone tell me if there is an issue with keyserver.ubuntu.com... Trying to add a PPA and it is just hanging...  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:stebbins/handbrake-snapshots
<Chousuke> conradsteink: eep, that's not a fun problem. :/ too bad I have no idea what ubuntu's home encryption thing does.
<Slart> selinuxium: someone had problems accessing it yesterday.. it might be having a bad week or something
<Slart> selinuxium: http://keyserver.ubuntu.com/  claims to be working  though.. so at least the machine is up and running
<odb|fidel> hi - any rss-reader you can recommend? (in best case with support for google-reader-sync) - found liferea - which offers the basic function but feels pretty slow
<ubufool> IK how does bandwidth usage qualify as off topic if i'm/we are using ubuntu?
<Vovk> selinuxium - you can do sudo apt-get-repository now? just tried it and got command not found O.o
<ikonia> ubufool: this is your final warning - please join #ubuntu-ops if you wish to discuss it
<Chousuke> Vovk: add-apt-repository, not apt-get-repository
<Vovk> aah right
<Gryllida> How do I change default background color in links2? I try to do it in Setup > Miscellaneous, which doesn't do anything and resets to e0e0e0 after restart.
<conradsteink> Chousuke: yes, it isn't fun :S . I also don't know how the encryption works, the only thing i know that it uses "ecryptfs" to encrypt the folder
<Vovk> selinuxium - works fine for me
<Vovk> just added it
<Chousuke> conradsteink: have you tried to mount it manually from the terminal?
<Chousuke> conradsteink: that would be useful in seeing what error you get
<Chousuke> conradsteink: also, "dmesg" will give you the kernel log, which might contain something about the mount failure.
<Vovk> Chousuke, conradsteink: do you still have the key/password/whatever you used to encrypt it?
<conradsteink> preparing some command output for sending to a pastebin ..
<Chousuke> pastebinit is a useful tool
<Chousuke> then you can just do command | pastebinit
<jrd0> can anyone give me some help with radeon drivers, i cant enable compiz or i get super slow 2d gfx using offical driver
<gentooxer> Chousuke: nice tool, thanks
<Vovk> lol jrd0 - number one rule: don't buy ATI
<Chousuke> meh, do buy ati :P
<odb|fidel> hrhr
<Vovk> had to mess with my dads for AAAGES getting it to work properly
<Chousuke> they at least release the specs for their hardware now
<soreau> jrd0: Radeon drivers have great support, do not listen to Vovk
<jrd0> i prefer ati
<soreau> jrd0: Can you come to #compiz?
<conradsteink> Vovk: yes, i should have it
<Vovk> meh - i've always had bad luck with them
<Vovk> especially on ubuntu
<ct529> hi guys! I would like to format a usb key in ext4 .... how do you do that?
<jrd0> loving my5800's
<soreau> Vovk: Thats because youre doing it wrong
<Vovk> ct529 - have you got Gparted? :)
<conradsteink> Vovk: at least it throws no error claiming for the key
<Chousuke> ct529: you can use gparted for it
<Vovk> soreau, probably
<selinuxium> Vovk, Slightly different... add-apt-repository... :)
<Vovk> conradsteink, hmmm
<conradsteink> http://dpaste.com/210079/
<Vovk> so many red letters >.<
<Chousuke> ct529: or if it already has a partition, mkfs.ext4 /dev/partition-device-here
<Chousuke> with a sudo
<selinuxium> Vovk, Slart, Cheers for having a look. :)
<Slart> selinuxium: you're welcome
<Vovk> selinuxium, :)
<ubufool> people i was talking to about my bandwidth pls pm me ...
<ct529> Vovk: yes, but I cannot see the key
<hotfloppy> !restore
<Vovk> O.o you do not own that encrypted directory
<Vovk> ct529, hmm... you should not have the key mounted
<Vovk> ct529, how many hard drives have you got? the removable key should be the next one down in the /dev/sd<something> list
<Chousuke> conradsteink: looks like a permission problem but I can't see anything obviously wrong.
<ct529> Vovk should I umount it?
<Chousuke> yes.
<Vovk> ct529, yeah, you shouldn't format a mounted drive
<Vovk> ct529, but even if it were mounted it would still show up in gparted
<MonkeyMan> hi all i am testing ubuntu 9.10 live cd on my laptop how can i set up dual screen. atm when i plugg in the 2nd seccond screen it is showing same as laptop but blury
<MonkeyMan> i am thinking its to do with drivers not being installed but its a live cd lol
<ct529> Vovk it shows but it does not format
<abuayyoub> Hello, I can someone help me please? My DVD's are not mounting. I have tried to burn a DVD and it Brasco cant find it also, I tried to play a DVD movie just now and VLC says it cant locate it. Everything has worked fine for months no idea why things are not working now.
<Vovk> ct529, aah good. then ya, umount
<conradsteink> Chousuke: mm .. seems like, but as "sudo" it also doesn't work :((
<Vovk> ct529, a mounted volume is like a book in your hand. umounting it puts it back on the shelf
<Vovk> ct529, and once it's on the shelf the little format fairies can get to work :3
<Chousuke> conradsteink: yeah it'll try to mount root's encryptfs
<MonkeyMan> hello
<Chousuke> conradsteink: ls -lad //home/.ecryptfs/aux/.ecryptfs
<conradsteink> Chousuke: nice program that "pastebinit" ;) , just installed it
<ct529> Vovk :-D not really! It shows only 512B, whilst the key is 1GB
<Vovk> ct529, bizzare
<Chousuke> conradsteink: maybe the .encryptfs dir tree has the wrong permissions, even though the symlink doesn't.
<Vovk> which device is it ct529? /dev/sd____?
<MonkeyMan> so dual screen how do i begin
<abuayyoub> How can I find out what my DVD is called Ex.. /dev/sda1 is the HD how do I find what my DVD drive is called and I can mount it manually
<Gryllida> Hello?
<michael_> hey
<conradsteink> http://dpaste.com/210080/
<michael_> I want to open a port on my server
<Gryllida> How do I change default background color in links2? I try to do it in Setup > Miscellaneous, which doesn't do anything and resets to e0e0e0 after restart.
<Chousuke> conradsteink: that looks correct. hmm
<michael_> I add -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport portnumber -j ACCEPT
<michael_> and then refresh the iptables
<Vovk> ct529, hello?
<michael_> is that enough ?
<Chousuke> conradsteink: maybe you should just print the whole tree. hmm
<abuayyoub> Hello, I can someone help me please? My DVD's are not mounting. I have tried to burn a DVD and it Brasco cant find it also, I tried to play a DVD movie just now and VLC says it cant locate it. Everything has worked fine for months no idea why things are not working now.
<MonkeyMan> conradsteink: who is that link for exactly
<ct529> Vovk found the problem .... the key was locked :-(
<Chousuke> conradsteink: ie. ls -laR /home/.encryptfs/
<ct529> sorry to have bothered you
<Vovk> ct529, LOL well there's yer problem :3
<Vovk> ct529, got it handled now? :)
<MonkeyMan> dows anyone here know bout dualscreen to answer my above question
<MonkeyMan> hi all i am testing ubuntu 9.10 live cd on my laptop how can i set up dual screen. atm when i plugg in the 2nd seccond screen it is showing same as laptop but bkury
<rww> MonkeyMan: change the settings in System -> Preferences -> Display
<ct529> Vovk thanks a lot for your help
<conradsteink> Chousuke: it's big big big
<Gryllida> MonkeyMan, system, administration, displays, if you're in Gnome
<Vovk> MonkeyMan - calm down O.o not using gnome right now but i think that there is a menu for it in System>settings
<conradsteink> MonkeyMan: ?
<Vovk> aaaand... i was ninja'd
<Vovk> ct529, lol - don't thank me, you solved it!
<Chousuke> conradsteink: that shouldn't matter if you pastebin all of it :)
<Chousuke> conradsteink: though of course if there's something you don't want others to see take that out :P
<rww> Gryllida: have you done Setup -> Save options?
<slow-motion> hi
<Vovk> abuayyoub - try /dev/sr0 for dvd?
<skramer_> how do I get my old Wacom ArtPad II to work with Lucid?
<conradsteink> Chousuke: ls is still printing files ...
<Chousuke> conradsteink: okay, so it's pretty big :P
<Chousuke> hm
<skramer_> it's a serial gaphics tablet which used to work with prevouse releases of Ubuntu
<skramer_> but now I can not use it after upgrade to 10.04
<Vovk> btw - anyone here know NWScript? please send me a private message if you do :D
<Chousuke> conradsteink: anyway, my intention was to check the permissions of the .encryptfs/aux directory
<conradsteink> Chousuke: or mi pc pretty slow xD .. no, but a netbook
<Chousuke> conradsteink: and any files that might be related.
<abuayyoub> Vovk,  it says special device does not exsist.
<abuayyoub> Vovk, any idea why it is not automounting? it always worked before but for some reason today it seems that it dosent want to read any of my CDs or DVDs
<Vovk> abuayyoub, have you checked the physical connections? does it work in a live environment, or maybe a dual booted system?
<Vovk> abuayyoub, this is just a symlink to sr0 on my system, but maybe it points somewhere different on yours. try /dev/cdrom
<Vovk> abuayyoub, /dev/dvd , /dev/dvdrw , /dev/cdrom and /dev/cdrw all point to the same place on my system... but i really don't know what setup you have...
<Vovk> that's ironic...
<conradsteink> http://pastebin.com/wMpGQber
<rww> Vovk: hmm?
<conradsteink> Chousuke: http://pastebin.com/wMpGQber
<Vovk> rww - the floodbot flooding
<rww> Vovk: oh. They get uppity when one of them gets disconnected.
<Vovk> anyone know why I lose my wireless daemon every time i go into standby? it's whatever is behind wicd and network manager because both of those fail after i close my laptop's lid...
<Gryllida> rww: it doesn't reset on restart now. but the baackground isn't white yet though...
<Vovk> rww, fair enough
<abuayyoub> Vovk,  it's a laptop and only has one DVD drive
<abuayyoub> I looked in /dev ther eis no dvd nothing there also no cd/cdrw nothing
<Vovk> abuayyoub, hmm... hard to check a physical connection on a laptop - and you say /dev/dvd doesn't work?
<Chousuke> conradsteink: hm, there are a few files owned by root
<abuayyoub> Vovk,  i am running x64 sony laptop with lucid
<Chousuke> conradsteink: in the .Private dir
<Chousuke> conradsteink: maybe you should change them so that you own them
<Vovk> abuayyoub, really... do ls -lah /dev | grep -i cd
<conradsteink> Chousuke: ok, will try
<Vovk> abuayyoub, hmm... using 32 bit lucid on a dell latitude e5500
<kaki> hii world
<Gryllida> hi kaki
<Vovk> hii kaki
<Chousuke> conradsteink: then there's the file that has only an uid as owner
<MonkeyMan> rww, Gryllida Vovk conradsteink there is no sys>Prefferances>display i am on 9.10 live cd
<Chousuke> conradsteink: You probably should change that too
<abuayyoub> Vovk,  command not found
<rww> MonkeyMan: sorry. Try Monitors?
<abuayyoub> Vovk,  like I said, yesterday everything worked find.
<Gryllida> MonkeyMan: system preferences monitors
<Vovk> abuayyoub, ls was not found? or grep?
<MonkeyMan> i fiund it there dont worrie i cant see for looking lol
<abuayyoub> vovk -lah
<ABBADON> Hi, I've been having a bit of a problem with an upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04.  I've had update-manager running for quite a while, yet now it seems to be frozen for some reason.  The last line on the terminal display says: File "/usr/lib/python2.5/logging/__init__.py", line 753 in emit
<selinuxium>  hmmm... Slightly annoyed at gnome-panel having dependencies on evolution...  removed all of evolution from my system and gnome-panel went to...
<ABBADON> I've googled "ubuntu update-manager frozen", "ubuntu 8.04 update manager hangs" "ubuntu 10.-4 update manager hangs" and many other terms, but I can't seem to find out what's wrong with it - the System Monitor isn't listing the process either.  Has anyone else here had this problem, and if so, can someone give me a nudge in the right direction as to how to continue with the upgrade?
<selinuxium>  s/to/too/
<selinuxium>  Now the new user switcher is no longer there following the reinstall...
<conradsteink> Chousuke: changing with chown -R aux:aux . , hope ti changes this "uid" user too
<Chousuke> conradsteink: yeah, it will
<Vovk> abuayyoub, you put too many spaces in between ls and -lah.
<Vovk> abuayyoub, should be ls -lah (one space)
<Vovk> actually
<ubufool> how do i resize my filesystem?
<Vovk> two spaces work too
<abuayyoub> whoops lol
<Vovk> what in hell is going on?
<abuayyoub> Vovk,
<Vovk> unless you typed 1ah with a one
<Chousuke> Vovk: spaces don't matter
<erUSUL> ubufool: with gparted; form a livecd
<ubufool> =c
<Chousuke> Vovk: there can be a million, it'll work just fine :)
<abuayyoub> vovk, what am I looking for here
<Vovk> Chousuke, lol i just realized that... so why does it think that -lah is a command?
<abuayyoub> i hav a couple that come up and say root cdrom
<Gryllida> ubufool: "gparted" without quotes in Terminal
<Vovk> abuayyoub, it should say something like cdrom -> sr0
<Vovk> in a bunch of columns
<Chousuke> Vovk: probably wrong input
<conradsteink> Chousuke:
<conradsteink> Chousuke: =D
<conradsteink> Chousuke: =DD
<Chousuke> conradsteink: does it work now?
<Vovk> Chousuke, i just did it myself - works fine unless he's not copy/pasting
<conradsteink> Chousuke: yes, my files are back!!!
<Chousuke> conradsteink: excellent
<abuayyoub> vovk, cdrom -> sr0
<conradsteink> Chousuke: thx a lot, nice to meet you ;)
<root1> oh
<Prabs> hi i cant able to play videos what to do
<abuayyoub> Vovk,  I forget the ls' before lol thats why it came back as command not found lol
<Vovk> abuayyoub, so there IS something in your /dev directory called cdrom ;) you liar
<Vovk> oh lol
<abuayyoub> lol
<Vovk> so
<Vovk> put a cd or dvd in the drive and do this
<Vovk> sudo mount -o loop /dev/cdrom /mnt
<Prabs> i cant able to play videos what to do
<Vovk> then look inside the /mnt directory, there should be something there
<Vovk> Prabs - download vlc :3
<yoyoned> !video|Prabs
<ubottu> Prabs: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Prabs> ya i installed it
<Vovk> Prabs, follow ubottu :P
<abuayyoub> thanks man
<abuayyoub> hey, what does the loop command do?
<Vovk> abuayyoub, it worked?
<abuayyoub> just currious
<abuayyoub> yea, it worked
<Vovk> means loop device
<Vovk> makes a file accessible as a block device
<Vovk> like an iso file
<Chousuke> conradsteink: you're welcome
<Vovk> the image of a disk is really a file - yah?
<Vovk> so you need to tell mount to treat it like a filesystem
<abuayyoub> Vovk, i'm up and burnin thanks man. Not sure why it stopped auto mounting but seems to be working now.
<Vovk> abuayyoub, it's automounting now?
<Vovk> abuayyoub, it should have just mounted once, to /mnt.
<Vovk> abuayyoub, to make it automount you need to edit /etc/fstab
<abuayyoub> Vovk, yea, werid ah? I mounted, unmounted just to see if it would work. took the DVD out of the tray and not it's auto mounting again. WTF right?
<conradsteink> Chousuke: bye, i will login now with my user who owns the recovered encrypted folder :D
<Vovk> abuayyoub, it's automounting again... bizzare...
<conradsteink> bye all!
<abuayyoub> Vovk,  haha maybe i put the DVD in upside down in a stooper or something lol
<Vovk> O.o maybe
<Vovk> abuayyoub, you don't happen to know nwscript do you? :D apparently nobody on irc does :(
<abuayyoub> vovk, seriously, i tried at least a dozen blank dvd's before and nothing happened
<Vovk> odd
<Vovk> apparently the little mounting gnomes living on your motherboard went on strike
<ubufool> lol sis will do that
<abuayyoub> vovk, no, sorry. I have the same probelem tho man I feel your pain. I been looking for 3 weeks to find ssudo mount -o loop /dev/cdrom /mntetomeone on IRC who has NSBget installed on their machine. apparently noone uses Usenet anymore
<abuayyoub> lol
<abuayyoub> Vovk, whoops
<Vovk> Vovk, llol
<Chousuke> hehe
<dubey> hello
<Gryllida> Hi
<Vovk> hiya
<abuayyoub> vovk, no, sorry. I have the same probelem tho man I feel your pain. I been looking for 3 weeks to find someone no one on IRC who has NSBget installed on their machine. apparently noone uses Usenet anymore
<abuayyoub> thats better lol
<dubey> I am getting w: GPG error while update ubuntu 10.04
<Vovk> abuayyoub, lol yeah i know. It wouldn't be so bad if the 3 dedicated chat rooms for it weren't all empty
<kaki> abuayyoub   you can't mount your CD's ?????
<Vovk> kaki - he solved it... was a random problemn
<Vovk> problem even
<kaki> ahh ok
<abuayyoub> kaki, it's workin again thanks to Vovk :) yea, very strange problem.
<abuayyoub> but thank you kaki, :D
<kaki> yeah vovk is a genius
<kaki> ;)
<Gryllida> How do I change default background color in links2? I try to do it in Setup > Miscellaneous, change it to ffffff, which doesn't do anything with currently open webpages. I hit 'save options', it doesn't reset on restart. but the baackground isn't white yet though...
<Vovk> kaki - he wasn't able to automount, but forcing it to mount into a random directory suddenly started it working again O.o
<kaki> you welcome
<Vovk> kaki - :P surely you jest
<ABBADON> I can also provide logs if needed, too, by the way.
<kaki> by modifing /etc/fstab ????
<jsquared> Is there something I can turn on/enable for gnome-terminal that will let me click on file paths and open them? (Much the same way it does with URLs already, for example.)
<Vovk> kaki, not even! I thought he was going to have to
<Vovk> kaki, just used sudo mount -o loop /dev/cdrom /mnt ....
<_-XPERT-1> Hi all
<Vovk> kaki, then when he unmounted/remounted it went to the proper spot
<_-XPERT-1> anyone got any clue about StrongSwan
<abuayyoub> Vovk, I swear i looked in /dev and there was nothing there that even looked like it belonged to a dvd player swear man lol
<kaki> ok ;) i will take this on my mind
<Gryllida> hello?
<Vovk> abuayyoub, grep is your friend :3
<kaki> thank you vovk
<abuayyoub> i think i might be loosing my mind or something.
<Vovk> kaki, lol don't thank me! I haven't done anything lol
<_-XPERT-1> anyone got any clue about StrongSwan
<abuayyoub> vovk, yea I have to learn to use it more. Read somewhere it was the most used command
<dubey> any help
<kaki> lol
<Vovk> abuayyoub, it's a search command :D the google of your computer :3
<Gryllida> _-XPERT-1: what is it and what's up with it?
<Vovk> find is pretty handy too
<_-XPERT-1> Need some info about setting it up
<abuayyoub> Anyone here use a program called NZBget? I think there are like 2 or 3 people in the world who have used it. Anyone of you here? :D
<_-XPERT-1> I am missing some parts libstronswan-sha1
<_-XPERT-1> strongswan-sha1
<erUSUL> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Gryllida> abuayyoub: not that I used it but someone might be able to help out, ask straight away
<Vovk> hey kaki, you wouldn't happen to know why my network daemon shuts down every time my laptop goes into standby would you?
<_-XPERT-1> Gryllida: I am missing strongswan-sha1
<Gryllida> Vovk: standby closes all network connections, that is the fact
<Vovk> kaki, i'd really like to close the lid without having to restart...
<abuayyoub> Gryllida,  i been asking for about 3 weeks now lol haven't found a single soul who has used it before haha. I thought it was a popular program apparently not.
<Gryllida> _-XPERT-1: sudo apt-get install strongswan-sha1
<kaki> me too i have this problem
<Vovk> Gryllida, but they don't re open when you come out! they stay closed and you have to reboot!
<Vovk> :(
<industrial> Any time I leave my pc and come back one of my screens (my laptop screen) goes really dark after I move the mouse
<industrial> I can't get it to go away or bright again
<industrial> unless I log out and lose all my windows
<_-XPERT-1> Gryllida: Non existing package do i need aonther sources list?
<abuayyoub> industrial, i had the same problem
<Gryllida> Vovk: what? don't you get your network connection back after you resume from standby?
<Vovk> industrial, your computer is obviously sad that you were away for so long, and you are being punished
<abuayyoub> industrial, i just kill X and it works again fine.
<Gryllida> !info strongswan-sha1
<ubottu> Package strongswan-sha1 does not exist in lucid
<Gryllida> hmm
<Vovk> Gryllida, nope. even restarting my network daemon - wicd doesn't help
<industrial> which is annoying since I'm supposed to be doing WORK right now
<industrial> that aside, is this a known problem?
<kaki> when i close my laptop and return all connections reset
<Vovk> Gryllida, is there a system that wicd stands on? maybe if i restart that...
<industrial> abuayyoub: like I said I dont want to do that 5 times a day
<abuayyoub> industrial, you can also try  sudo killall gnome-power-manager
<industrial> im at work.
<industrial> oh so its power management? fuck it. die!
<Gryllida> industrial, reboot.
<_-XPERT-1> Gryllida: Been looking for a while now was hoping anyone here has it running
<industrial> im on AC anyway
<industrial> Gryllida: i dont want to ill lose WORK windows.
<abuayyoub> industrial, worked for me.
<kaki> vovk did you try to do  sudo pppoeconf  to make conection ifupdown ????
<hotfloppy> industrial: try disabling your screensaver when your pc been idle..
<Vovk> kaki do i even have a PPPoE access concentrator?
<Gryllida> _-XPERT-1: try mailing list, ubuntu-users AT lists.ubuntu.com
<Vovk> thought that required a modem/phone line or something?
<kaki> i have PPPoE concentrator
<Vovk> \
<_-XPERT-1> Gryllida: Will try this thnx
<industrial> fixed it, thanks :P
<kaki> no
<Vovk> kaki, i don't think i have one O.o
<Vovk> kaki, i'm also not sure that I need one, and I really don't know what it does
<kaki> you havent pppoe accesss ???
<Vovk> besides concentrate pppoe access
<Gryllida> industrial: system preferences power management, and screensaver
<Vovk> MAYBE I DO O.o i dunno. what is pppoe access?
<kaki> cause i am using ADSL
<Vovk> lol. I'm using a cable line
<Vovk> well
<kaki> lol
<Vovk> a wireless router hooked up to a cable model
<Vovk> modem*
<iceman_3233> ./msg NickServ iceman_3233 32331988
<kaki> is it fast than adsl ???
<woble> Is there a way to completely disable the default keyring?
<kaki> because in algeria it makes me crazy
<Vovk> top download rate 16 megabit :3
<Vovk> 1 2 3 viva algerie!
<kaki> loooooollll   faaaaaaaaast
<Vovk> we were watching football in physics class last semester - algeria vs egypt
<christmas11> Hey anyone able to help me with a SAMBA problem/
<wizard_2010> does anyone no of good music program for ubuntu 10.4 someone like ejay or reason 4.0 I have wine installed but does anyone no it reason 4.0 will work with wine and ubuntu thanks
<kaki> vovk are you algerian
<Vovk> we were rooting for egypt, but on an algerian newsfeed
<hotfloppy> iceman_3233: lol..
<ndlovu> I installed skype on lucid from the partner repo (2.1.0.81-1ubuntu5). it seems to load (process is running), but other than that there's no way to access it - there's no taskbar icon, and no window opens. any ideas?
<abhi_nav> how to install add-remove on 10.054?
<abhi_nav> 10.04*
<dob1> hi, i can't find unix2dos dos2unix programs on ubuntu since the new update, where are they?
<Vovk> kaki, lol no, Ukrainyts
<kaki> ok
<hotfloppy> iceman_3233: guess you got to change your passwd.. lol..
<kaki> did yuo watch the match algeria V S england ???
<Vovk> kaki, but i was watching a football game with my kuwaiti friend - algeria vs egypt. and the announcers were algerian, so they always chanted that lol
<Vovk> no :(
<Vovk> i haven't had time to watch much world cup. searching for employment
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kaki> it was a great match
<christmas11> Does ubuntu come with a firewall?
<Vovk> rww you make a good point and yes christmas it does!
<rww> !firewall | christmas11
<ubottu> christmas11: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<hotfloppy> !cms
<woble> Is there a way to completely disable the default keyring?
<abhi_nav> rww how to install add remove?
<hotfloppy> Does ubuntu 9.04 got content management system out of the box ?
<hotfloppy> abhi_nav: what for ?
<dob1> this channel is useful other than stupid newbie questions?
<abhi_nav> hotfloppy, I want to install add remvoe in 10.04
<Vovk> hotfloppy, ?? you mean like joomla or something?
<Gryllida> dob1: for anything, just ask straight away
<Vovk> abhi_nav, synaptic not working for you?
<christmas11> would that firewall interfere with SAMBA?
<Slart> dob1: I think it might be called tofrodos now
<Vovk> abhi_nav, also i think add/remove is called the Ubuntu Software Center now
<abhi_nav> Vovk everything is working. I just want add remove you know how to install it?
<dob1> Slart: thanks
<hotfloppy> abhi_nav: try right clicking on your menu on your upper right.. and tick on ubuntu software center
<abhi_nav> vovk no its not they both are different
<kaki> try synaptic
<abhi_nav> hotfloppy, i dont want UFC i wnat to install add remove
<abhi_nav> oh
<abhi_nav> please
<rww> abhi_nav: you don't, it's not in Ubuntu or Debian's repositories any more
<hotfloppy> Vovk: yeap.. is there any ?
<rww> abhi_nav: removal reason was "superseded by software-center, removed in Debian"
<abhi_nav> rww can i take its .deb or source from anywhere?
<Vovk> hotfloppy, not out of apt-get that i can think of... you could use drupal, it's not so hard to install
<lolfetish> How can I paste text from other windows, into nano?
<rww> abhi_nav: there aren't any supported ways of getting it, no
<abhi_nav> rww. ok thanks
<abhi_nav> rww can we now select more than one aps for installing in UFC?
<blackn1ght> Hey guys, how do you add Facebook to gwibber?
<VagaStorm_> I'f I set up the ubuntu chloud thing, can I make a virtual server which can expand past one physical box if it needs to?
<hotfloppy> Vovk: is Drupal is n00b-friendly ?
<Vovk> hotfloppy, depends on how noob you are
<rww> abhi_nav: assuming you mean Software Center, I have no idea. I don't use it.
<hotfloppy> totally :(
<abhi_nav> rww then you use what?
<Vovk> hotfloppy, last i checked you needed to have a lamp server before installing drupal
<rww> abhi_nav: aptitude
<abhi_nav> rww command line?
<rww> abhi_nav: yes
<hotfloppy> Vovk: ic.. thanks..
<abhi_nav> rww hmm ok anyway thanks. :)
<Vovk> hotfloppy, if you want something easy to use to build web sites (like dreamweaver) instead of automatic content management
<Vovk> hotfloppy, you could always try Komposer
<Vovk> hotfloppy, it's not as pro as dreamweaver is tho O.o
<kaki> but dreamweaver need windows
<hotfloppy> Vovk: nope, i want the cms things.. anyways, already installed kompozer :)
<Vovk> kaki, i'm aware of that :3 (or mac)
<kaki> lol
<kaki> ahahah
<Vovk> lol well then
<Vovk> errm
<Vovk> try drupal out?
<Vovk> it's fairly well documented
<Vovk> or joomla
<Vovk> both are open source iirc
<kaki> yes joomla is good
<kaki> open source and libre
<ylmf> ????
<hotfloppy> Vovk: how bout wordpress ?
<Vovk> hotfloppy, never used. if you like it then go for it O.o
<wizard_2010> does anyone no of good music program for ubuntu 10.4 someone like ejay or reason 4.0 I have wine installed but does anyone no it reason 4.0 will work with wine and ubuntu thanks
<kaki> vovk i think that joomla has a lot of vulnerabilities
<hotfloppy> Vovk: i will try wordpress.. or drupal.. thanks Vovk
<Vroomfondle> wizard_2010: you can check compatibility by visiting the Wine AppDB
<kaki> http://www.exploit-db.com/
<VagaStorm_> wordpress is simpler to maintain that joomla, but components in general in joomla, are better structured than the plugins for wordpress
<wizard_2010> thanks
<Vroomfondle> (appdb.winehq.org)
<wizard_2010> Vroomfondle, thanks
<VagaStorm_> joomla taks a bit of effort to keep unhacked
<Vroomfondle> no problem
<hotfloppy> kaki: where are you came from ?
<hotfloppy> kaki: in my language, kaki means legs :P
<kaki> hotfloppy why lol !!!
<simon^templar> lol
<kaki> ahahah
<kaki> kaki is abreviation of khaled
<hotfloppy> oic..
<kaki> my real name is khaled
<Vovk> kaki, O.o in my language khaled means armpit
<hotfloppy> and my name is na'im :)
 * ikonia again points to the topic of the channel
<simon^templar> & i am the sait XD
<simon^templar> saint
<Vovk> i kid, it doesn't. My name is Mykola btw - anyone know how to keep your network connections up through a standby?
<kaki> lol nice to meet you
<Strorin> i'm sorry, but in my language "kaki" means "shits"...
<ikonia> ok guys, if you want some friendly chatter, please move it to #ubuntu-offtopic, this channel is for the support discussion only
<ikonia> Strorin: that language is unacceptable - stop now
 * hotfloppy silents.. sory ikonia..
<Strorin> ok
<Vovk> * apologizes
<vladan> #lugola
<kaki> lol  so i have to change my name ??
<vladan> sorry
<ikonia> kaki: no, lets move on, do you have an ubuntu issue you want to talk about ?
<Vovk> errm kaki i think it was a bad joke that strorin made...
<kaki> ahaha
<kaki> me too
<Strorin> my bad, sorry
<ennui> What do you folks use to clone your system?
<Vovk> so... no network manager or nwscript help... i might have to go to sleep soon O.o
<gogu> Hi, am a beginner. installed Lucid Lynx. Mine1gb RAM and 120GB HDD partitioned into 4GBswap, 80GB (/) and 36Gb (/home). Which one i need to use for storage? / or /home? Pl help.
<arand> ennui: fsarchiver
<ikonia> gogu: your personal data is stored in /home
<Vovk> gogu: home
<kaki> gogu home is best
<Vovk> gogu: if it's not too late, i would redo the install with maybe only 30-40 gb of space in /  maybe 20
<Vovk> or just resize the partitions
<gogu> vovk, can I resize without reinstalling?
<kaki> i dont think so gogu
<ikonia>  gogu you'll need to do it from a livecd as your partitions will be in use by the running system
<hotfloppy> gogu: yes you can, with liveCD
<hotfloppy> gogu: you cant resize mounted partition
<alohadoubt> hi all
<kaki> he wants to resize / partition
<ikonia> kaki: yes, and ?
<kaki> i think he cant
<kaki> or you will have problems
<ikonia> kaki: he can, use a livecd as I've just said
<kaki> or use parted magic
<reactor> guys>
<reactor> what's the main differences between Desktop and Server?
<alohadoubt> i'm having problem with mysql-server-5.0 after installing tried to access it with mysql -u root -p and I've enter the password but it didn't allow me to enter on mysql. i installed ubuntu 9.04 jaunty vps on xen 64bit. is there solution for this?
<reactor> what are*
<ikonia> kaki: why would he need to purcahse a software package when he already has a livecd with the tools on for free
<hotfloppy> guys, is it possible to use ext3 for / and ext4 for /home ? will it be any conflicts ?
<Vovk> hotfloppy, nope
<erUSUL> hotfloppy: it is possible; no conflicts
<Vovk> hotfloppy, errm nope, no conflicts
<ikonia> reactor: the server is targeted at enterprise class hardware, so lacks a few nice desktop features, but also has a few tuning features aimed at enteprise grade stuff
<ikonia> reactor: what are you looking to do
<Vovk> hotfloppy, by all means do it if you want lol
<hotfloppy> thanks Vovk, erUSUL
<alohadoubt> i'm having problem with mysql-server-5.0 after installing tried to access it with mysql -u root -p and I've enter the password but it didn't allow me to enter on mysql. i installed ubuntu 9.04 jaunty vps on xen 64bit. is there solution for this?
<hotfloppy> lol Vovk
<kaki> ahh ok
<ikonia> alohadoubt: what's the error
<reactor> ikonia: I'm gonna use my machine as desktop and server at the same time
<Vovk> anyone here had any experience with btrfs?
<reactor> ikonia: I failed to get ircd working
<ikonia> reactor: then the desktop will be a fine product for you to use
<reactor> yh
<reactor> mb
<alohadoubt> this
<alohadoubt> root@asro3:~# mysql -u root -p
<alohadoubt> Enter password:
<alohadoubt> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<alohadoubt> root@asro3:~#
<FloodBot4> alohadoubt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alohadoubt> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<Vovk> alohadoubt, plez pastebin it O.o
<ikonia> alakoo: then either a.) you didn't set the root password correctly when you installed mysql server, or b.) mysqld is not currently running
<alohadoubt> im using ubuntu 9.04 xen 64bit vps
<reactor> ikonia: btw where can I find out about ircd-hybrid on Ubuntu?
<ikonia> alohadoubt: based on the test I've just done, you've set the password wrong as you'd get a socket file error if it wasn't running
<alohadoubt> error here
<alohadoubt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/453319/
<ikonia> reactor: have you looked in the software repos
<Vovk> bye #ubuntu . have fun, and don't make ikonia too angreh. you won't like ikonia when ikonia is angry...
<reactor> ikonia: apt has it
<ikonia> reactor: then install it from there
<kaki> ok bye vovk
<reactor> ikonia: but dpkg returns code 1 when installing
<ikonia> reactor: pastebin the error
<kaki> take care of yourself
<alohadoubt> my pass is correct
<alohadoubt> i use 123456
<ikonia> alohadoubt: not acording to that it's not
<reactor> ikonia: now can't, I'm conecting from livecd deciding what distro to use
<ikonia> reactor: ok, I can't help then
<reactor> k
<reactor> but thx
<Kartagis> why do I get mount: special device //sss-ybf/c$ does not exist when I issue sudo mount -t vfat //sss-ybf/c$ /mnt/sss/
<Kartagis> ?
<alohadoubt> what will be the solution for this...
<ikonia> Kartagis: because you don't mount network devices as vfat
<alohadoubt> this is odd i dont have this problem in 32bit
<ikonia> alohadoubt: it's nothting to do with 64bit
<Kartagis> ikonia, whether it's linux or windows?
<ikonia> alohadoubt: I suggest using the mysql documentaed prodedure for recovering the password, verify it,
<nikin> hy. Does Gnome obey the gtk-icon sizes set in themes?
<ikonia> Kartagis: either way, you don't mount network file systems as vfat, it has to be a network file system such as nfs/samba/cifs
<alohadoubt> honestly im using ubuntu 6 on 32bit and this is the first time i've installed mysql5 on xen 64bit with ubuntu 9.04
<reactor> how do I mount a disk as additional space for /home not displaying it at my desktop?
<ikonia> alohadoubt: I don't doubt what you're telling me
<alohadoubt> even if i reinstall this and use 123456 as password still same problem'
<ikonia> reactor: you don't mount it as additional space, you either mount it under /home, or you resize home to include that space
<kaki> bye world and thank you ikonia
<reactor> ikonia: I mean I have two partitions on different drives
<erUSUL> reactor: mount it in /mnt/ and then either link it somewhere in home or mount --bind it
<vuk> connect sexchat
<ikonia> reactor: ok - so you'd have to mount your second driver as a directory under /home
<alohadoubt> i'vebeen searching few hours ago but still didn't find solution
<reactor> ikonia: both drives to /home?
<ikonia> reactor: you can't do that as I've said
<reactor> erUSUL: hmm but I think I'll still see it
<ikonia> reactor: you'd have to mount the second driver a directory under /home
<reactor> ok
<ikonia> alohadoubt: look up mysql recovery options to get your root password right, and verify it
<sphex> hey. is it OK that in /proc/meminfo, the MemFree + Cached + Active + Inactive fields only amount to about half my RAM?
<erUSUL> reactor: if it is mounted in /mnt/ it will no show up afaics
<reactor> erUSUL: roger that, I'll test
<alohadoubt> i already did
<alohadoubt> dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0
<alohadoubt> password still wrong
<ennui> anyone know of an application that would allow me to bind touchpad swipes with functions? (swpies as opposed to gestures which seem to require at least 1 'click' in there)
<reactor> erUSUL: right, it doesn't display, thx
<nikin> ikonia, isnt there a solution for it in the new partitiner to span one partitin throught more disks using LVM?
<Prabs> hi i cant able to play any video files i also installed Restricted extras but while opening any video file it shows         "Error in opening/initializing  the selected video_out(-vo) device"      i tryed to open with Mplayer but the mp3 file plays well and sounds also good what to do give me a solution
<erUSUL> Prabs: "Error in opening/initializing  the selected video_out(-vo) device" <<< somhow the Xvideo extension does not work on your graphic driver ...
<ankout> good day everybody! Can anyone help a french guy with some sound card troubles on ubuntu 10.04?
<Prabs> wht to do
<ankout> I have no sound on my jack output
<nikin> reactor, take a look at http://www.linuxconfig.org/Linux_lvm_-_Logical_Volume_Manager . but it wont be an easy ride
<erUSUL> Prabs: try « mplayer -vo x11 file.avi  »
<Prabs> erUSUL:how to do that plz
<erUSUL> Prabs: in a terminal
<erUSUL> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<erUSUL> ankout: is a laptop ?
<reactor> nikin: k
<ankout> erUSUL> yes, toshiba T130
<erUSUL> !intelhda | ankout
<ubottu> ankout: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<vbnzq> hi everybody
<ankout> erUSUL> yes, intel-hda loaded correctly
<ankout> hi
<vbnzq> does somebody knows any comfortable html/css editor undet ubuntu?
<erUSUL> ankout: but passing the correct options for your lap as explained in the wiki
<erUSUL> !html | vbnzq
<skydrome> HTML: Unable to validate | vbnzq: You need to supply a URI scheme (e.g http)
<ubottu> vbnzq: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<ankout> erUSUL, yes, I am reading that now, tks!!
<gogu> vovk, hotfloppy, ikonia, kaki, thanks a lot. I will try resizing partitions with LiveCD OR reinstall
<vbnzq> thanks a lot! I'll try them
<ankout> erUSUL > do u now a simple way to restart the sound service (alsa...), else than rebooting?
<erUSUL> skydrome: !? please deactivate that script/bot
<rohitnikcool> Hi, i am new to ubuntu ,i tried to backup my system using remastersys but the iso file was to big and i was unable to run remastersys,synaptic manager because of 0 free space,thanks to the terminal that i was able to remove the iso file , now i just want to backup my ubuntu system only, i am running ubuntu on differrent
<rohitnikcool> partition.
<rohitnikcool> plz help
<erUSUL> ankout: you may try to kill pulseaudio « sudo pkill pulseaudio » and then « sudo modprobe -r intel-hda » but it probably wont work
<ankout> erUSUL, OK i'll try that!
<ankout> erUSUL > sudo modprobe -r intel-hda
<ankout> FATAL: Module intel_hda not found.
<ankout> strange thing...
<root_> Hi
<ankout> hi
<|raegis9|> hi everybody
<vbnzq> may be somebody knows HTML editor like KompoZer but with autoend tags like dreamweaver does it?
<jussi> !html test
<skydrome> HTML: Not valid - Errors: 72, http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http://www.test.com
<e-DIO-t> raga', qualcuno mi sa spiegare come dichiarare il campo "--to-source" come natpool in una regola di SNAT? ho usato 10.0.0.128-0.0.0.255...ed i pacchetti escono come 248.113.175.70. Una netmask non è, una wildcard manco direi a 'sto punto. Qualche idea?
<ankout> snd-hda-intel is in use => any idea to kill it?
<e-DIO-t> doh sorry, wrong chan
<e-DIO-t> i meant: does anyone know which is the right way to declare the  "--to-source" field as natpool in an iptables SNAT rule?
<alohadoubt> mysql-server-5.0 logon errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/453329/
<erUSUL> ankout: it is easier/faster just reboot
<alohadoubt> mysql-server-5.0 logon errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/453329/ any solution ?
<kokozedman> hey guys,
<kokozedman> i'd like to use this program here http://thomer.com/icmptx/ and there is an IPTABLES rules in there but i'm not sure where to put it
<kokozedman> anyone can advise?
<alohadoubt> mysql-server-5.0 logon errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/453329/ pls help.
<ndlovu> does fusion-icon work under lucid?
<kokozedman> it talks about debian, but i don't see the file /var/lib/iptables/active and i see a similar one inside /etc/iptables.up.rules
<wireshark> anyone who use chromium?
<nesbitt> i use chromium
<alohadoubt> mysql-server-5.0 logon errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/453329/ pls help.
<corey> how do i change the resolution on ubuntu
<kokozedman> corey: i think that is in the Display preferences
<panpan> where?
<nesbitt> corey: system->preferences->monitors
<panpan> this is where?
<wireshark> who has the chromium browser?
<corey> thanks
<kokozedman> anyone knowing iptables?
<nesbitt> wireshark: i use chromium web browser.  do you have a question?
<wireshark> yes nesbitt
<wireshark> it shows me this message nesbitt
<corey> does anyone know much about gaming on ubuntu
<wireshark> }nes    Windows Media Player Plugin is not installed or enabled in your Browser
<wireshark> nesbitt:
<Sm0ke0ut> I just installed the latest ubuntu version. but it appears that I can't play any videos. Or well.. they play but I've only audio (tried multiple players: vlc, mplayer and the one default included)
<nesbitt> hmm
<ubutom> corey, for gaming I use Windows, less trouble ;)
<nesbitt> wireshark: could you send me the link resulting in that message?
<erUSUL> !games | corey
<ubottu> corey: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<wireshark> what do you mean nesbitt?
<nesbitt> wireshark: what webpage are you visiting when you get that message?
<corey> thanks guys
<wireshark> nesbitt:  is from the tv chrome extension
<wireshark> nesbitt:  could you open this link ???   -----> http://www.redfm.gr/listen.php?category_id=42
<corey> cant figure out if i should stick with windows or ubuntu lol
<Sm0ke0ut> dualboot? =)
<corey> nah..
<nesbitt> wireshark: yeah, that's working for me. let me check something, stand by
<corey> to be honest its been driving me crazy ol
<corey> lol*
<Xunie> Google Chrome uses totem, can I set that to vlc?
<Xunie> I mean, I can disable the plugins, sure, and someone in #chromium-support already said "ask it in here, hurr durr", so I did.
<lost_> hi everybody! I need to get envyNg but not available on lucid ??
<corey> i love ubuntu but ive had issues with the graphic drivers as in x failing but now it seems to be alright? plus im huge on gaming for pc and ubuntu can play alot but only under wine? and you gotta fool around alot with it >.<
<erebus> corey: I keep ubuntu on one drive for everything except gaming, i have a separate windows for that since activex is so proprietary
<erUSUL> corey: if you are  huge on gaming then run windows.
<corey> hm..
<nesbitt> wireshark: have you tried that link in another browser, eg firefox?
<shomon> hi, how do I get mono to run on lucid? I installed it all fine, but then tried to get tomboy to run, and now other mono stuff has broken, with "can't find module x" errors
<corey> i like the software benefits over torrents on ubuntu and the gui
<wireshark> yes nesbitt
<corey> windows gets old
<wireshark> nesbitt:  but i can't open from firefox too
<wireshark> nesbitt:  i can open this only with the stream link with vlc
<minver> I couldn't start my computer and read the HD so I ran the Ubuntu CD to boot live. No I can access the HD but I can't backup my files because there is a permission denied. Any ideas?
<Sm0ke0ut> quite funny actually. I can play games on steam (most of them). but can't play videos =P
<minver> now*
<nesbitt> wireshark: type "about:plugins" in your address bar in chrome - does it have "Windows Media Player Plug-in..." listed?
<wireshark> nesbitt:  w8
<Sm0ke0ut> oh. this is even more fun
<Sm0ke0ut> I only can play video if it's already playing and I'm changing a video setting
<zachary> hi i am having trouble launching gdesklets
<zachary> i click on the button in the navbar but it doesn't launch
<zachary> it says it's loading in the system tray
<Guest25544> but then it never shows
<Guest25544> any help would be appreciated
<wireshark> nesbitt:  are you here?
<Guest25544> can anyone help me?
<zachary_> my gdesklets aren't starting
<IdleOne> zachary_: please don't double post
<Guest25544> sorry
<kokozedman> guys, noone using iptables in here?
<Guest25544> just learning how XChat works
<IdleOne> ubottu: tell Guest25544 about register
<ubottu> Guest25544, please see my private message
<nesbitt> wireshark: yes, do you have that in your list?
<indus> kokozedman, everyone does
<Dr_Willis> kokozedman:  proberly quite a few people are using the firewalling features of linux. which is contriolled by iptables I thouight
<wireshark> nesbitt:  on chromium no i havent
<indus> kokozedman, iptables is the ubuntu firewall
<indus> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<akkan84> anyone know how to use sg_write_same?
<wireshark> nesbitt:  on firefox i have it
<erUSUL> !vbox | corey
<ubottu> corey: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<nesbitt> wireshark: in chrome?
<wireshark> i don't use chrome nesbitt
<wireshark> chromium only
<nesbitt> wireshark: *chromium
<kokozedman> indus, Dr_Willis: you guys can help where i should be putting this rule? http://paste2.org/p/887763
<wireshark> nesbitt:  in chromium i haven't this plugin
 * indus shrugs
<wireshark> nesbitt:  what i have to do?
<akkan84> SG_WRITE_SAME....does anyone know how to use?
<nesbitt> wireshark: do you have totem installed?
<kokozedman> indus: actually, i thought to put it in /etc/iptables.up.rules, but i'm not sure where inside the code to put it
<kokozedman> it already has similar thing
<akkan84> it keeps telling me no device
<kokozedman> and i don't know how the ubuntu iptables work... i'm quite new at it
<wireshark> yes nesbitt
<minver> What is the root password when I run Ubuntu Live/Test from the boot cd?
<soreau> ! root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<indus> kokozedman, http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch14_:_Linux_Firewalls_Using_iptables
<indus> kokozedman, try taht link
<nesbitt> wireshark: try opening the stream in totem
<OpenSys> hello
<Dr_Willis> minver:  on live cd just use 'sudo' as needed. I dont think it even asks for a pssword
<indus> kokozedman, or this for more precise http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch14_:_Linux_Firewalls_Using_iptables#Saving_Your_iptables_Scripts
<minver> Dr_Willis: okay, thanks
<OpenSys> ubuntu 10.4 not detect my scsi raid controler in install mode
<leven> 嗨
<OpenSys> but parted dectect
<OpenSys> and the disk
<OpenSys> an clue ?
<OpenSys> any*
<minver> Dr_Willis: Do you have any answer to my other question? How to access files from my HD with permission denied. (Apple HD inside a PC)
<akkan84> someone message me about sg_write_same please....i need to erase the unused blocks...otherwise my poorly compiled kernel keeps taking over
<nesbitt> any luck, wireshark?
<wireshark> nesbitt:  i don't use totem
<Dr_Willis> minver:  i have no idea how/if/ linux can access 'hfs' or 'hsf+' filesuystems (thats what apple uses) I dont use apples.
<nesbitt> wireshark: nevertheless can you try opening that stream in totem, like you did in vlc?
<Dr_Willis> minver:  you can 'see' the files but cant read them? or what exactly?
<wireshark> nesbitt:  w8
<sinan> i have installed windows after installing ubuntu, and i can't fix grub. When running "setup (hd0)" i get "error 17: canoy mount selected partition". Any ideas?
<akkan84> how can i TRIM on 2.6.34
<minver> Dr_Willis: yeah, I can see them but not read them. It's a cross over the folder and it says permission denied
<Dr_Willis> minver:  no idea what 'cross over' means.  the Only Apple Ive ever owned.. is a very large doorstop.
<wireshark> nesbitt:  i can't open it
<akkan84> i need help with TRIM on kernel 2.6.34
<nesbitt> wireshark: what happened? did it give you an error? if so what did it say?
<wireshark> yes
<wireshark> w8
<wireshark> nesbitt:  The playback of this movie requires a Microsoft Media Server (MMS) protocol source plugin which is not installed.
<nesbitt> wireshark: please send me the link you put into totem?
<wireshark> http://mfile.akamai.com/31680/live/reflector:30659.asx?bkup=30722?auth=aC1Hgvvuy.s_B0cbmij88-sW-Ezks&aifp=abcd
<Dr_Willis> wireshark:  ive played some mms: streams in vlc, mplayer, and  totem. I  however always install ubuntu-restricted-extras and the w32codecs.   normally
<wireshark> Dr_Willis:  i have already installed them
<wireshark> w64codecs
<wireshark> nesbitt:  but i can open it with vlc
<shomon> how do I find out in ubuntu, what is running at a given port on my computer?
<Dr_Willis> wireshark:  check what the actual 'mss:// url is'   could be more of a site issue. then a stream issue
<nesbitt> minver: when you do "ls -l" in a directory in the system you are trying to access does it have you as the owner?
<jatt> you can set the root password though
<wireshark> Dr_Willis:  the same link is opennng on vlc
<wireshark> ;)
<jatt> sudo su
<jatt> and then passwd
<anodesni> Hi, I'm trying to connect to a printer server in my university so I can print from my laptop. But how do I find printers on this server and install drivers for it??
<minver> Dr_Willis: Oh, sorry, it's just a folder with a cross icon in the right corner :)
<minver> nesbitt: no, i'm not the owner
<jussi> jatt: we recommend sudo -i not sudo su
<jussi> and setting root passwords is not supported in here!
<nesbitt> minver: if you take ownership with chown i think that might resolve your issues, what does it have as the permissions?
<minver> nesbitt: I try to changed the permission of the folder in the HD that I can't access but I get "read-only filesystem"
<wireshark> nesbitt:  could you help?
<jatt> why not
<nesbitt> wireshark: i'm not sure wireshark, do you have gstreamer plugins installed?
<jussi> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<wireshark> nesbitt:  i think so
<wireshark> i am not sure
<iceroot> jussi: 1. sudo su is bad, 2. change the root-passwd is possible with 1 line, 3. we dont support activation root in this channel
<minver> nesbitt: It has the access-code(?) 501
<iceroot> jussi: wrong nick :(
<iceroot> jatt: 1. sudo su is bad, 2. change the root-passwd is possible with 1 line, 3. we dont support activation root in this channel
<Vantrax> iceroot: sudo su is required for some operations
<iceroot> Vantrax: sudo su is bad
<liukai> is this ubuntu group
<nesbitt> minver: :S like "rwx-r--r--" or something?
<iceroot> Vantrax: you mean "sudo -i"
<geirha> Vantrax: Use sudo -s or sudo -i instead
<nesbitt> minver: i'm not good with access codes
 * jussi hugs iceroot
<shomon> how do I stop an application from launching at boot time on lucid?
<erUSUL> shomon: which one ?
<shomon> tor
<shomon> :)
<shomon> but in general...
<nesbitt> wireshark: if you open up rhythmbox and try to play a wma file that might ask you to install plugins... i'm not really sure
<shomon> I've got mysql running there too, which I don't need all the time
<Dr_Willis> shomon:  in general.. it depends on the ap you are refering to.
<erUSUL> shomon: sudo update-rc.d -f tor remove
<minver> nesbitt: drwx------
<liukai> who kown ylmf os
<Dr_Willis> shomon: if its handled as a upstart service, disable it in /etc/init/  if its handled by the sysv scripts that update-rc.d command is needed
<shomon> ok so erUSUL, it is sudo update-rc.d -f appname remove and I guess there should be a list command
<Dr_Willis> liukai:  thats not an offically supported buy thisn channel ubuntu variant.
<liukai> my ubuntu can,t run 3D
<shomon> in redhat it used to be chckconfig -list or something like that
<erUSUL> shomon: ls /etc/init.d/
<soreau> liukai: Which graphics card do you have?
<Dr_Willis> liukai:  install the proper drivers for your viudeo card. whatver that card is.
<shomon> ok thanks
<erUSUL> shomon: there is also the service command
<shomon> ok so man service should be my friend :)
<erUSUL> shomon: i'm used to old update-rc.d invoke-rc.d etc ...
<nesbitt> minver try "sudo chown -R <username> <path_of_filesystem>"
<liukai> draver is ok
<nesbitt> minver: that should make you the owner
<soreau> liukai: Apparently not. Which graphics card do you have?
<liukai> is x4500
<soreau> intel?
<liukai> yes
<liukai> G41
<soreau> What 3D cant you run?
<liukai> squre 3d
<liukai> o ,i know my compiz.... not install
<DestinyAwaits> Dr_Willis, ping
<soreau> liukai: What does glxinfo|grep renderer say?
<lefantomedlopera> Hello, How can I disable foot page only for the first page?
<wireshark> nesbitt: it doesn't play
<lefantomedlopera> I disable the case Insert->footpage-> firstpage, but it is still visible on the first page :/
<nesbitt> wireshark: sorry, what doesn't play?
<wireshark> an mp3
<DestinyAwaits> Hi, Guys can anyone tell me is there any good book on Linux Network Adminstration ?
<wireshark> on tythmobox
<nesbitt> wireshark: did you get a message? what did it say?
<wireshark> nesbitt:  it plays
<liukai> the computer is complex
<Dr_Willis> DestinyAwaits:  theres plenty of online guides on networking.  It all depends on what youa re really focused on in your needs.
<wireshark> lol i had mute it
<Dr_Willis> DestinyAwaits:  if you want to go to the bookstore and buy one.. check out the ones by oreily first.
<wireshark> nesbitt:  how can i install the plugin?
<liukai> my hard ware dosnt clear
<Dr_Willis> liukai:  you may want to be a bit more clear in your statements.
<nesbitt> wireshark: i'm not sure if this is what you need, but maybe: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<Jungli> i love ubuntu
<DestinyAwaits> Dr_Willis,  if a book  doesn't cover every topic, fine but a book that will cover the whatever topic but its  in-depth
<nesbitt> minver: have any luck?
<Jungli> hi bazhang
<Dr_Willis> DestinyAwaits:  theres books like that.. given that you havent reallys tated teh specific topic...  'network admin' is a BIG topic. :)
<minver> nesbitt: I'm trying do what u said right now, it's talking some time
<wireshark> nesbitt:  and this?Windows Media Player Plugin is not installed or enabled in your Browser
<Dr_Willis> DestinyAwaits:  i have 3+ books just on Samba admining. :)
<papcy> how do i install deb files?
<nesbitt> wireshark: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Dr_Willis> papcy:  several ways.. i do 'gksudo gdebi foo.deb' these days :)
<wireshark> 10.04
<DestinyAwaits> Dr_Willis, then you must have books for network administration
<Dr_Willis> papcy:  or 'sudo dpkg -i foo.deb'
<papcy> 10.04
<nesbitt> minver: ah ok, it's going to change the permission of every file... so that could take a while... i wonder if there was a better way...
<lefantomedlopera> Hello, How can I disable foot page only for the first page?
<lefantomedlopera> I disable the case Insert->footpage-> firstpage, but it is still visible on the first page :/
<Dr_Willis> DestinyAwaits:  i have shelfs of linux books.   Network Admining is a big topic and theres books on specific aspects of admining specific services as well.
<minver> nesbitt: right now it just loops through all the files with the text "chown changing permission on 'the/file/path/' : read-only file system' I wonder If that is good or bad? :)
<Dr_Willis> lefantomedlopera:  if you mean in 'OpenOffice' you may want to say so. And check the Openoffice docs/help
<nesbitt> hmmm
<papcy> Dr_Willis, in this case where do i place the deb file?
<Dr_Willis> papcy:  dosent matter
<leven> 有没有人会说中文
<DestinyAwaits> Dr_Willis, First i want to cover the utilities that are pre-installed on linux like netstat, ifconfig, traceroute...etc but in great depth
<bazhang> !cn | leven
<ubottu> leven: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<liukai> i am at here learning english
<datta> I am trying to record in line in through audacity and I have configured alsamixer so that I can capture through it but the sound volume comes out to be really low
<nesbitt> minver: i think that's bad, you should probably just cancel it now
<papcy> it does not work
<nesbitt> minver: not doing any harm just not succeeding
<basncy> Excuse me,Is any chinese here ?
<rww> !cn | basncy
<ubottu> basncy: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<leven> who can speak chinese
<rww> leven: see above
<basncy> leven, how are you
<leven> i am chinese
<basncy> rww, hey!
<leven> hello
<minver> nesbitt: yeah, I think I cancel it. But what do you think of using the dd command? Still permission problems?
<Kruptein> hey how can I change the language in openoffice writer?
<liukai> leven how are you
<datta> please anyone know why there is a heavy wave frequency with low sound?
<leven> fine
<nesbitt> minver: i'm unfamiliar with dd
<indus> Kruptein, tools>
<minver> nesbitt: kk
<nesbitt> minver: i did have the same problem as you though i think when trying to use my windows ntfs partition, and i did get it working
<csarven> In Evolution email client, is there a way to apply message filters automatically as new mail arrives instead of having to do it manually?
<basncy> is any one known how to die as soon as possible?
<Kruptein> indus thanks, for what is the language bar then on the bottom?
<minver> nesbitt: any other ideas?
<IdleOne> leven and basncy Please join #ubuntu-cn to speak in Chinese if you wish to chat in English you are welcome to join #ubuntu-offtopic. Keep this channel for Ubuntu support related discussion. Thank you
<ndlovu> how can I switch to metacity from 10.04?
<datta> I have tried what was told in this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5483571&postcount=6 but still it does not help at all
<indus> Kruptein, which one,
<DestinyAwaits> Dr_Willis, Are you there?
<liukai> my ubuntu can run cs game
<Dr_Willis> DestinyAwaits:  Hmm?
<basncy> IdleOne, thanks
<DestinyAwaits> Dr_Willis, First i want to cover the utilities that are pre-installed on linux like netstat, ifconfig, traceroute...etc but in great depth
<Kruptein> indus on the bottom you can see to the left of INSRT  the default language yes?
<indus> Kruptein, to enable menus ets in your language you need to install the packs
<nesbitt> minver: do "cat /etc/fstab" and tell me what the umask is for the drive
<leven> thank you
<DestinyAwaits> Dr_Willis, Any help on that
<Dr_Willis> DestinyAwaits:  so? Go to book store check out ones by oriealy and see what else they got if you want a Physicsl book.
<indus> Kruptein, yes that only shows you what is currently selected
<Dr_Willis> DestinyAwaits:  all mine came from bargin bin tables. :)  i dont  bother with 'one book to cover it all' I got lots of books. Some were $1 :)
<DestinyAwaits> Dr_Willis, Ya i want a physical book
<Kruptein> indus if you click on that, you have the possiblitie of finding "more" languages, but that just shows the font etc
<Dr_Willis> DestinyAwaits:  all mine are at least 5+ yrs old.. and 90% of the information is still the same..
<DestinyAwaits> :)
<indus> Kruptein, iam checking it myself
<Dr_Willis> DestinyAwaits:  Orialy web site i think even has a feature where you can subscribe/buy Huge collections of their books in E-book formats
<DestinyAwaits> Dr_Willis, but any specific book on these topics you know a book by name. netstat, traceroute, ifconfig...etc
<Dr_Willis> DestinyAwaits:  any i have are 5+ yrs old.. check out the O'reialy books (for the 4th time)
<timmillwood> Many people here switched to ubuntu from mac
<Dr_Willis> DestinyAwaits:  avoide any with 'dummies' or 'idiots' in the title. :)
<indus> Kruptein, but you need to change it from tools>options >language settings
<indus> Kruptein, once enabled., it can be chosen from that bottom menu i think
<Kruptein> indus yes I see now, but found the "more" quite misleading
<Kruptein> indus was able to install an other dictionary thanks :)
<indus> Kruptein, yeah more is misleading :D
<artnay> hello, I need help with network manager. I had to establish a 3G connection using wvdial (because nm is buggy with huawei E620) but my problem now is ubuntu's dependency with network manager's status information. with firefox I was able to bypass the offline mode by setting certain about:config value from false to true but with Dropbox I'm not able to setup a connection (due to networkmanager's information). how do I force network manager to be in "online mo
<indus> Kruptein, should file a bug
<DestinyAwaits> ok, i will check that thanks for the help and i would keep your advice in mind.. once again THANKS.
<DestinyAwaits> Dr_Willis, ok, i will check that thanks for the help and i would keep your advice in mind.. once again THANKS.
<ndlovu> hmm... I think my notification tray is broken somehow... if I load fusion-icon for example, no notification icon appears. same with skype. is there some way to rebuild it?
<nesbitt> that work, minver?
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Dr_Willis> ndlovu:  perhaps it got removed and you can add it with  the add panel applets stuff..
<ndlovu> thanks Dr_Willis... add notification area seemed to do the trick
<Dr_Willis> adebaba:  chat in the channel - not in PM. I may have to leave at any time.
<meklee> hdd setup the first partition is ntfs teh second, 3rd,4th etc are all ext3 for linux. how many primary/secondary hdd do i need. and do i count the first ntfs one.
<Dr_Willis> meklee:  you can have 4 primaries MAX. One can be a 'extended' that holds logicals.
<Dr_Willis> meklee:  in that case you would have 3 primaries and one Extended partition.
<Dr_Willis> adebaba:  chat in the channel - not in PM. I may have to leave at any time.  <<<<-------   read what people say pls.
<drizzt_> Suddently my Windows are Borderless and Stuck in 0 Corner, how to fix it?
<meklee> Dr_Willis: great does that include the ntfs prtition
<purvesh> can some one help me to install adobe flash plugin to firefox i have ubuntu 10.04
<hateball> !flash | purvesh
<ubottu> purvesh: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<hateball> purvesh: You should be able to install it through the software-center, in the partner repository
<Dr_Willis> meklee:  a partion is a parition.. dopsent matter what FS... 4 primaries MAX. One can be Extended...
<cement_head> ever gotten a busybox prompt after a major upgrade?
<drizzt_> Suddently my Windows are Borderless and Stuck in 0 Corner, how to fix it? i don't know what happened
<minver> nesbitt: I wrote the gksudo nautilus command I then I can access the folders with permission error before. But still can't copy the files :S
<nesbitt> drizzt_: have you tried restarting?
<Dr_Willis> drizzt_:  alt-f2, run 'metacity --replace'
<cement_head> like after the first major upgrade after installing karmic
<cement_head> yep
<nesbitt> minver: did you find the umask for that drive?
<cement_head> kernal image wasn't formed correctly
<cement_head> nope
<cement_head> trying a reinstall
<minver> nesbitt: I wrote what u said but I didn't understand anything of the output
<adebaba> @dr willis
<drizzt_> Dr_Willis, i'm pressing alt-f2 but nothing happens
<adebaba> can we please talk
<meklee> Dr_Willis: so all i need to know is if the ntfs is included as a primary partition or ignored as a non linux ????
<Dr_Willis> drizzt_:  Hmm. do you even have any other stuff going on? panels? clock?
<isolat3dsh33p> hello, how do you sold no_pubkey problem?
<Dr_Willis> adebaba:  ask your questions in the channel.
<Dr_Willis> meklee:  its a PARTITION.. so YES...
<adebaba> ok
<drizzt_> Dr_Willis, i have gnome panels and gnome desktop
<adebaba> thanks
<Dr_Willis> meklee:  if it was bubbosFilesystem it would count..  if it was not even formated it would coung...
<meklee> ok so the ntfs is the first primary one right.
<Dr_Willis> meklee:  thats normally how its done.
<meklee> Dr_Willis: ok what about the bootloader. does that need its own partition
<drizzt_> meklee, your active partition should be ntfs, fat or fat32
<Dr_Willis> meklee:  my disk layout -->  (primary)(primary)(primary)(extended <logical> <logical> <logical>)
<liukai> my bootloader is grub
<meklee> Dr_Willis: i got that
<nesbitt> minver: ok, when you enter what i said into the terminal ("cat /etc/fstab") it will output several lines, each one that doesn't start with a '#' will have UUID=something /mount_location filesystem blah blah.  try to work out which is the one you are accessing by the location and the filesystem and then towards the end find where it says umask=something and let me know what that something is :)
<liukai> i have four os
<artnay> hello, I need help with network manager. I had to establish a 3G connection using wvdial (because nm is buggy with huawei E620) but my problem now is ubuntu's dependency with network manager's status information. with firefox I was able to bypass the offline mode by setting certain about:config value from false to true but with Dropbox I'm not able to setup a connection (due to networkmanager's information). how do I force network manager to be in "online mo
<adebaba> i want to switch from windows os to linux os, but my fear is that most of the apps am using are window based, take for example, printer driver, scanner, cafe billing software they are all window based
<artnay> there's nothing /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf nor gconf-editor
<meklee> Dr_Willis: now i need to know about this do i need a partition for grub. so vista will be recognised
<nesbitt> adebaba: try dual running off the live cd or dual booting, you might be surprised at how easily it all works, if you don't like it, boot back into windows :)
<drizzt_> adebaba, you use OS to use your hardware, remember that
<ne7work> hello all
<ne7work> how can i add my cd in sources.list?
<Dr_Willis> meklee:  grub installs to the MBR of the hard drive normally. using files from a linux partition
<drizzt_> sorry how to run window manager in Gnome?
<ubutom> adebaba, never change a running system :)
<wireshark> nautilious drizzt_
<OpenSys> instalation menu don't detect my scsi disck with controler AIC-7902 U320, but the system yes
<Dr_Willis> window manager = metacity, or compiz. or others...
<OpenSys> any clue about this ?
<drizzt_> i cannot run anything because XChat is covering the top panel with menu, and I cannot move it because it has no borders, and Alt+F2 dooesn;t work too, how to run anything??
<meklee> Dr_Willis: really then y does say ubuntu need a /boot/grub directory if its in the mbr as in a usb flash
<Dr_Willis> meklee:  it DOES need a /boot/grub dirctory - thats on the linux partiton. thats where it gets its config and other files from.. the MBR is the actual bit of the hd that gets loaded first to 'boot' it then reads the files from /boot/grub/ as needed
<indus> !mbr
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<BluesKaj> drizzt_, open system monitor and kill xchat
<indus> this should be rephrased
<Dr_Willis> BluesKaj:  guess he did that. :)
<meklee> dthanks Dr_Willis cleared up some confusion. so i should not nttd a seperate partition fot grub then should i
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis, yup :)
<Dr_Willis> meklee:  grub files are normally stored in the /boot dir which is on the linux partition. Or make a seperate /boot/ partitiion
<ne7work> how to add any cd in my sources.list?
<Dr_Willis> dosent synaptic have a button to add a cd as a source?
<Dr_Willis> system -> admin -> software sources has a thing that says 'to install from a cd/dvd insert the medium'
<drizzt_> ok I managed to run metacity, but should I do that manually each time?!
<ne7work> Dr_Willis i need to do this manually in sources.list?
<Dr_Willis> drizzt_:  you should figure out why your window manager is crashing
<ne7work> can you help me please
<BluesKaj> or uncomment the cdrom in the sources.list, ne7work
<Dr_Willis> ne7work:  check the apt docs i guess.. or use the example line  in the file as an.. err.. example
<ne7work> Dr_Willis can i use this deb http://10.0.0.1/cd1/ stable main contrib ?
<Dr_Willis> ne7work:  no idea.. looks like you are not using a cd.. you as just using the files from a cd.. thats not quite the same thing
<LjL> ne7work: have you already tried "sudo apt-cdrom add"?
<ankout> good day again
<ne7work> LjL i need only to write this in terminal "sudo apt-cdrom add"?
<ne7work> without anything?
<LjL> ne7work: with the CD in the drive, yes.
<[Screamo]> heh
<[Screamo]> my "trash" isnt working
<nikin> how could i batch rename a lot of files around theese things: remove or convert to closest what is not in a-z A-Z 0-9 _ - , convert spaces to _, and optionaly strip them and make the filename CamelCase?
<[Screamo]> it always empty
<ne7work> LjL sudo apt-cdrom add or sudo apt-cdrom?
<LjL> ne7work: "sudo apt-cdrom add" iirc
<Dr_Willis>    http://10.0.0.1/cd1/   is NOT a 'cdrom' :) its a web site/server with files..
<ankout> I've a little trouble setting my sound card to give some sound on the jack, toshiba t130
<ne7work> Dr_Willis yes i know
<ne7work> ;]
<DeadmanIncJS> just signed up for Ubuntu One and used the music store to download an album... pretty slick :)
<LjL> nikin: you can do the space changing thing with the tool "rename", however i don't know about the other two things you've asked
<DeadmanIncJS> and for only 7.77 i cannot bitch
<drizzt_> nikin, use python or perl whichever you know best
<ankout> @screamo i think you have a option to delete files files whithout using the trash
<guntbert> !ot | DeadmanIncJS
<ubottu> DeadmanIncJS: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DeadmanIncJS> i wasn't asking for support
<LjL> DeadmanIncJS: exactly.
<nikin> drizzt_, thats no problem, as i know perl. but i am looking for a more user friendly soullution. to use in the office
<DeadmanIncJS> *rolls eyes*  can't make a simple statement
<IncrStorm>  What are thoughts on codecs for movie player, and/or better video players
<meklee> Dr_Willis: ok should i use grub or grub 2
<ankout> I've a little trouble setting my sound card to give some sound on the jack, toshiba t130, intel G45 DEVCTG
<drizzt_> nikin, by what means user-friendly? write a script and run it via cron or Nautilus actions
<nikin> drizzt_, i use xubuntu so thunar action... or a graphical tool
<[Screamo]> Any ideas as to why when i open trash there is nothing in there, even when i just moved some stuff to trash?
<guntbert> !trash | [Screamo]
<ubottu> [Screamo]: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Dr_Willis> meklee:  grub2 is the default in ubuntu fior the last 2 releases
<indus> guntbert, iam sure he means the trash icon
<meklee> Dr_Willis: grub 2 is a bit bloated though grub i know and understand
<IncrStorm> I had trouble with my sound (mono only), till I screwed with the mixer a bit. I have stereo now, but video play is still causing issue.
<nikin> drizzt_, i can write my own if there isnt... i just didnt want to reinvent the wheel
<nesbitt> minver: have any luck?
<bukayoo> is there a ppa for the vlc 1.1?
<meklee> well do i need the seperate /boot partition or not
<[Screamo]> guntbert, when i manually open the folder, theres stuff in there, but when i open it via the trash applet, its empty
<shomon> how do I open a port so I can send info from it in my internal wifi network?
<meklee> i^ Dr_Willis i should be able to use the grub on one of teh linux partitions i guess
<bukayoo> meklee: only you can answer that..not separate is ok with me and others
<Dr_Willis> meklee:  you are asking about whioch to use.. and you have allready decided one is bloated? have you ever even used grub2 ?
<abhi_nav> bukayoo, you can install vlc from UFC
<meklee> Dr_Willis: well i did install ubuntu 9.10 on one machine i use to have
<guntbert> [Screamo]: sorry I cannot help beyond above hint - I never use the trashbin at all :-)
<[Screamo]> >.>
<bukayoo> abhi_nav: thanks..but sorry what is UFC?
<Dr_Willis> meklee:  all i can say is learn to use grub2 - it will be the default for most every disrto in the future i imagine.
<meklee> Dr_Willis: never played around with grub on it though
<shomon> how do I turn off my firewall?
<ham5> why is brasero or dvd/cd writer renaming random mp3's to p33 or pp3 ?
<abhi_nav> !ufc
<shomon> or just one port of it?
<abhi_nav> oh it is ubuntu software center new to add-remove
<shomon> (lucid lynx)
<Slart> ham5: perhaps they have too long names, perhaps?
<meklee> Dr_Willis: not puppy linux though. that will ever use grub 2 s its 2 big and clunky for that type of os
<ham5> nope short filenames
<abhi_nav> shomon, which firewall? ufw?
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<shomon> I'm not sure. I'm running lucid. I assume there's some kind of firewall running
<bukayoo> abhi_nav: i'm talking about the newer vesion 1.1 not the old 1.06
<Dr_Willis> meklee:  i dont really care about puppy linux..
<meklee> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ham5> !noobs
<Dr_Willis> :)
<ankout> lol
<ankout> !all : I've a little trouble setting my sound card to give some sound on the jack, toshiba t130
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<meklee> Dr_Willis: each to there own then puppy linux has its useses. like fixing others broken windozzy boxes
<Slart> ham5: perhaps there's some other limit you're running into.. total path length.. number of files.. weird non-ascii characters or such?
<abhi_nav> bukayoo, see this, details instructions are given here: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<meklee> thanks for the info Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> meklee:  I have used grub2 with puppy :)  but now a days  - i find other disrtos work better for me for the same tasks i used Puppy for.
<ham5> its just changing the file extention
<Dr_Willis> and i dont ahve to fight with them as much as i did with puppy.
<aaandaiii> Can I install a PDF printer
<aaandaiii> i.e. print to PDF  file
<e66> Hello, I use ubumtu 8.10. Now I want to upgrade it to the latest LTS aka 10.04.  My current ubuntu has a lot of packages installed as I am a developer. Is there any way That I'll import the installed package list and when I install the 10.04 I'll just apply an apt-get to install everything.  Any idea? Any easy way??
<Pici> Dr_Willis: Perhaps this discussion should be taken elsewhere ;)
<IncrStorm> Can anyone rattle off the Chrome package name for apt-get?
<meklee> Dr_Willis: think i will use seperate /boot partition. now i need to find out how big i need it to be for grub2
<Dr_Willis> Pici:  im pretty much done. :) when in doubt - learn grub2!
<Pici> IncrStorm: chromium-browser
<ham5> like 2 or 3 in each folder
<Black_Phantom> !aptoncd | e66
<ubottu> e66: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<IncrStorm> You rock Pici
<Dr_Willis> meklee:  i make my /boot/ a few GB because with grub2 i anctually can keep sevarl ISO files on /boot/ and boot them with grub2 as a 'rescue' operation
<meklee> Pici: IncrStorm chromium-browser took teh look and feel and usability of opera opera is just as good as chrome and it is not google(for thoes who hate them) opera was around before chrome
<shomon> hi, does anyone know which is the default firewall on lucid?
<pjarnahom> how to configure Huawei Technologies E620 USB Modem in lucid
<Slart> ham5: you're burning the files as data, right? you're not creating a music cd, or a video dvd ?
<e66> Black_Phantom:  I want to update my distro. if it just copies all the deb files, wont it be a bad idea to install them in new distro??
<Slart> !firewall | pjarnahom
<ubottu> pjarnahom: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<Black_Phantom> e66: thats true hmm
<hacker-h4> haow to enter in server ita?
<pjarnahom> ubottu, ok lemme check
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shomon> oh thanks!
<Black_Phantom> e66 estimate size of packages ?
<Pici> !it | hacker-h4
<ubottu> hacker-h4: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<bukayoo> is there a VLC team?  just wondering if the new 1.1 is around in a ppa?
<Pici> !ppa | bukayoo use the search
<ubottu> bukayoo use the search: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<Dr_Willis> bukayoo:  its outn in a ppa. but  i recall the accelerated feature is not in it.
<pjarnahom> any one help me to config Huawei Technologies E620 USB Modem in lucid
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/vlc-110-final-has-been-released.html
<bukayoo> Pici: i did and only 1.06 in LP
<Dr_Willis> bukayoo:  actualkly that link gives a PPA thats not yet 1.1.0 - but may be real soon
<bukayoo> Dr_Willis: thnks..that's why I'm here..
<e66> Black_Phantom: My / partition has 13G as used and ~ directory takes 5.8G. So I think its 7.2G.
<IncrStorm> meklee : Careful now, I actually used lynx while they were on the first version of HTML. LOL
<abhi_nav> bukayoo, i give you their web address. you ddnt see it? DETAILS instruction is given there?
<iceman_3233> ok
<meklee> ok i have 4gigs of ram on this machine do i need swap and what size
<crazycool> hi there
<bukayoo> abhi_nav: no offense but you don't know what u r talking about
<e-DIO-t> 8 at best, 2 at least?
<Dr_Willis> meklee:  i alwauys put at least a 512mb swap partition. just in case.
<crazycool> how could I find information about all available packages I could install on my ubuntu?
<abhi_nav> bukayoo, you want latest vlc to install? isnt it?
<meklee> thnks Dr_Willis
<bukayoo> abhi_nav: no..i want 1.1
<Black_Phantom> e66 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem back up your system, fresh install 10.04 LTS, restore them. If something goes wrong you still have the files/backup in your hand
<IdleOne> !Synaptic | crazy
<ubottu> crazy: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<IdleOne> !Synaptic | crazycool
<ubottu> crazycool: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<lexr> crazycool: look in synaptic package manager, when you click on a package, it shows information about it.
<abhi_nav> bukayoo, the latest version on their web site is vlc 1.1.0. is it not that you want?
<bukayoo> abhi_nav: pls stop..
<crazycool> ubottu thx you, but I dont use any X manager, I use just console (
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<abhi_nav> bukayoo, that big main button on their home page read, Download vlc 1.1.0
<crazycool> ubottu lexr could I use synaptic in console?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Slart> abhi_nav, bukayoo: the ppa they mention on the vlc site has the 1.1 version for ubuntu.. ready to install deb
<e66> Black_Phantom: Okay. I'll back up. But My intension is to find all the installed package names (not the package files) and when I have new distro I'll just issue an apt-get command to install them. WHen Its installed I'll just copy my stuffs in the new system.
<IdleOne> !aptitude > crazycool
<ubottu> crazycool, please see my private message
<abhi_nav> Slart that is what I want to tell him from 1000 years. but he is not listening.
<abhi_nav> bukayoo, first you repair your ego.
<IdleOne> abhax: please stop
<IdleOne> abhi_nav: ^^
<nesbitt> crazycool: the command line program is apt - apt-get to install apt-remove to uninstall
<crazycool> IdleOne thank you
<Slart> abhi_nav: they claim in the text that it's 1.0.0 but if you actually check the ppa they have 1.1.0-rc4-1~ppa3 available for download
<abhi_nav> IdleOne, who are you? I dont know what is going one? any op here?
<Black_Phantom> e66 well it should happen as you said, but am not so experienced to gurantee it :)
<pranay_09> can somebody please tell me why i am not able to record  audio in my ubuntu 10.04 ?
<Dr_Willis> Slart:  i think it got updated yesterday :)
<Dr_Willis> Slart:  1.1 final is proberly going to be in that ppa real soon.
<IdleOne> abhi_nav: I am an op. I am asking you to stop. you gave bukayoo the info if he choses not to use it that is his business.
<pranay_09> i do not have audio drivers installed in windows , is this responsible for it?
<IdleOne> crazycool: welcome
<Slart> Dr_Willis: oh.. 1.0.6 goldeneye here.. I think I'm still using the regular repos
<abhi_nav> IdleOne, ok. form now onwards I wll be 100 km far away from such ego maniancs
<IdleOne> abhi_nav: ok :)
<abhi_nav> :)
<indus> IdleOne, are you an op ?
<IdleOne> indus: yes, how can I help you?
<Dr_Willis> Slart:  ruight.. 1.1.0 is just now out. with some new features.. but  theres some issues with the 'hardware acceleration' feature in 10.04 it seems and ffmpeg. so thats a bit of a downer
<indus> IdleOne, just asking
<IdleOne> indus: no problem
<gfxstyler> hello!
<indus> anyways, whats good about vlc 1.1
<IdleOne> !hi | gfxstyler
<ubottu> gfxstyler: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<pranay_09> ??
<Dr_Willis> indus:  'whats new' at -> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/vlc-110-final-has-been-released.html
<Slart> Dr_Willis: well.. perhaps in maverick then.. so far 1.0.6 has behaved on my system
<IdleOne> pranay_09: Ubuntu does not use the windows sound drivers. So no that is not the problem
<ShrekLappy> hmm, sound not working 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02) in 10.04 any thoughts?
<indus> wow gpu decode
<Dr_Willis> One big feature - embdeed playlist, from what i hear.
<ShrekLappy> tried recompiling alsa following the thread on the forums
<Dr_Willis> indus:  thats part of the part thats not working right. I think
<indus> hmm with my ati 4850 i wonder how that works
<IdleOne> !sound | ShrekLappy
<ubottu> ShrekLappy: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<indus> lol Dr_Willis ok
<Helsinkiii> hey guys
<bukayoo> IdleOne: thanks
<gfxstyler> does someone have a broadcom 4322 wlan chip?
<Helsinkiii> anyone have tips on how to speed up my wifi , im running 9.1
<Helsinkiii> connection is always at 33 or 41%
<Dr_Willis> indus:  aparently theres some oddity with how ffmpeg works, and  the lubrary versioning for ffmpeg with vlc. If you got vlc + ffmpeg for that hardware accel working.. it would break other apps that use the ffmpeg libs.. or somtning like that.
<Helsinkiii> and all browsers are slow
<indus> yea reading it
<gfxstyler> im running lucid lynx and the network manager applet always shows that im not connected to a wireless network even though i am
<Slart> indus: you've got a 4850? how is it running in ubuntu? compiz ok? I can't really decide between nvidia and ati for my next card.. *shakes fist at sky* why oh why couldn't you make a nice card when the created the fermi??
<indus> Slart, with the new ati 10.6 drivers , phenomenal change
<ironreaper> Can someone help me with formatting my hard drive using ubuntu?
<indus> Slart, maximise and minimise windows was a huge issue with the proprietary driver ,compiz on or off, its been fixed now
<gfxstyler> ironreaper, i think gparted can do that
<Slart> indus: that sounds promising.. and you can underclock it and such when you don't need the power?
<coolstacy> i am new to ubuntu and really fed up of installing ubuntu and then again installing updates?Can i clone my ubuntu partion drive or can i save the updates and just pate them to repscted folder after reinstalling ubuntu.Plz help.
<BluesKaj> Helsinkiii, to increase wifi signal strength, you might need a booster, altho it really doesn't affect your surfspeed
<indus> Slart,hmm underclock has to be with the command line tool ati overdrive
<ironreaper> All i need to do is format the whole drive to NFTS, with no partitions
<Helsinkiii> BluesKaj: then why is my browsing so much slower here than on a windows machine
<indus> Slart, gui in linux dont provide it, overclock yes, dont know about underclock
<Helsinkiii> also with wifi
<indus> Slart, but, i think the graphics card anyway undervolts to save power, its in hardware
<indus> Slart, both nvidia or ati i belive
<Slart> indus: hmm.. I've got a small script running in crontab for my nvidia card to downclock it in linux.. I don't really need the power
<indus> Slart, but not sure, one thing i know is , the open source driver doesnt do it yet for ATI
<coolstacy> plz help ,new to ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Helsinkiii, good question , but my experince is that ubuntu browsers are faster than windows
<chris_n> can anyone point me toward good documentation/tutorial on setting up Ubuntu (both desktop and server) for a corporate type network?
<indus> Slart, so if saving power, use the proprietary driver/
<gfxstyler> nvidia cards downclock automatically (according to the nvidia settings tool)
<Helsinkiii> BluesKaj: i'm thinking of using Windows for this solw purpose. browsing has become a horrible experience for me
<indus> i think all cards do that
<Slart> gfxstyler: mine doesn't.. but it's an 8800gtx.. perhaps it's too old
<BluesKaj> Helsinkiii, which browser?
<gfxstyler> Slart, do you use the proprietary nvidia driver?
<Helsinkiii> BluesKaj: all. right now Galeon is the fastest
<Slart> gfxstyler: yup
<Helsinkiii> or least slow
<abhi_nav> coolstacy, just wait i have a link for you
<indus> anyways nvidia has that nv clock utilityu to do those things
<Slart> gfxstyler: I have to manually downclock it using nvclock
<Helsinkiii> BluesKaj: video is like the worst experience of all though. i cant play smooth video big
<Tricks> hi guys does anybody know how to change the folder a user starts in when using ssh?
<coolstacy> oh! thank you some one replied
<Slart> indus: thanks for your input.. I'll see what I end up buying
<indus> Slart, for both cards there are tools
<Tricks> normally it's their home drive but they want to start else where
<ironreaper> Gparted seems a little over my head, Can using the disk utility also work.  I choose Format drive and am not sure what to choose.
<BluesKaj> Helsinkiii, have you tried chromium-browser ?
<gfxstyler> Slart, if i open up the nvidia settings utility (System->Administration->Nvidia bla) there is a section called "PowerMizer" ... it displays the current clock and some powersaving settings
<indus> Slart, but for ATI its command line as far as i know, someone is probably doing a gui app
<guntbert> !clone | coolstacy
<ubottu> coolstacy: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<abhi_nav> coolstacy, see if this help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<Helsinkiii> BluesKaj-chromium fucked up my install and i had to reinstall
<IdleOne> !language | Helsinkiii
<ubottu> Helsinkiii: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<coolstacy> abhi_nav:ya i am cheking it.
<abhi_nav> coolstacy, hmm
<BluesKaj> Helsinkiii, then you have some other problem , that's affecting your internet capabilities
<Slart> gfxstyler: yes, I can see the clock frequencies.. but I have only one "Performance level" and that's full speed ahead.. I can manually change the clocks in "Clock Frequencies" though.. that's what I'm doing in my little crontab script
<Helsinkiii> Blues Kaj: which could be???????????????????
<coolstacy> abhi_nav: its seems interesting,i am reading instructions.
<Slart> Tricks: it might be some setting in ...  ~/.profile perhaps? or one of the other dot files in your home folder
<fumanchu182> does anyone in here use rythym box?
<gfxstyler> ironreaper, what about System->Administration->Disk Utility ?
<guntbert> !anyone | fumanchu182
<ubottu> fumanchu182: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<BluesKaj> Helsinkiii, dunno, maybe someone else has a clue
<BluesKaj> slow ISP maybe
<fumanchu182> Well it is more along the lines of why hasn't a bug since 2007 been fixed yet?
<Tricks> slart, thanks for the reply I'll have a look
<abhi_nav> coolstacy, yah
<fumanchu182> I have read over 20 pages on bugzilla.
<guntbert> fumanchu182: this channel is not intended for discussing bugs
<vulf^24^m> hi all, i have perfect video playback (even for HD movies) on gnome-mplayer, using gl output...just one problem...when the bottom bar disappears (in full screen) the picture is left with 2 thin bars (top and bottom) of distorted picture.....any ideas? this does not happen in mplayer
<coolstacy> abhi_nav :on the way to try it,i will reply you!:-)
<fumanchu182> guntbert, then point me in the right direction and don't point me back to bugzilla it is 2010, if you can't fix a bug that is 3 years old than maybe you should just let microsoft win
<abhi_nav> coolstacy, yah sure! I am here. or not then you can ask anyone here.
<IdleOne> guntbert: :/
<nicofs> can i use multiple connections for my internet connection i.e. combine LAN and WLAN to maximize my bandwith? Can I do "connection hot-swapping": change from WLAN to UMTS without being offline in between (currently i have to restart firefox, pidgin, etc. after changing connection)?
<coolstacy> abhi_nav:fine! thanks for the useful link,it seems it will help me
<coolstacy> .
<gfxstyler> is the new indicator-applet thingy ubuntu-only?
<abhi_nav> coolstacy, if you are registere there on ubuntu forums then make this thread subcription. or save it. so in future you can accesss it and it will not lost.
<gfxstyler> or does the official gnome also include it?
<arand> gfxstyler: Yes, the ayatana indicators are.
<gfxstyler> arand, ayawhat?
<arand> gfxstyler: That's what they're called.
<coolstacy> abhi_nav : yai bookmarked the page!
<abhi_nav> coolstacy, hmm
<gfxstyler> arand, oh, thank you
<pjarnahom> How to config Huawei Technologies E620 USB Modem in lucid any one plz help me....
<indus> Dr_Willis, that ppa talks about nvidia vdpau , what about ati
<VCoolio> vulf^24^m: try if disabling the animation of the controls in the preferences makes a difference
<Pici> pjarnahom: Have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto yet?
<vulf^24^m> VCoolio, disabled them already...still it happens
<coolstacy> abhi_nav: its helpful,but the commands and all that feds me up ,as i am a new to ubuntu can i have a GUI type thing,forsure i will try this one too.
<Dr_Willis> indus:  no idea - my nv cards cant do the hardacell either
<zio> hi all
<indus> Dr_Willis, but i play 720p with on board intel and soft acceleration and it plays fine
<VCoolio> vulf^24^m: don't know then; I like smplayer better anyway, or just mplayer
<indus> Dr_Willis, whats the big deal anyway?
<indus> Dr_Willis, even 1080 p
<nicofs> can i use multiple connections for my internet connection i.e. combine LAN and WLAN to maximize my bandwith? Can I do "connection hot-swapping": change from WLAN to UMTS without being offline in between (currently i have to restart firefox, pidgin, etc. after changing connection)?
<indus> plays fine
<abhi_nav> coolstacy, no i ddnt know about gui. may it wll be there. but I dont know. you search. and that comamnds are easy to use. you just make sure to know enough about them before using them.
<vulf^24^m> VCoolio, mplayer works perfectly...just thought I'd shift to gnome-mplayer coz of the gtk interface and easier
<vulf^24^m> VCoolio, thanks though
<nikin> can someone suggest a tutorial on how to setup lucid to be xen dom0
<Dr_Willis> indus:  30%cpu vs 1%
<abhi_nav> coolstacy, aptoncd is there. but it only backup installed applications.
<indus> Dr_Willis, i paid money for my cpu and i want it always used 100 % :)
<VCoolio> vulf^24^m: there is also gnome-media-player on launchpad.net, maybe that's better
<zio> how to use custom dns in ubuntu 10.04?
<indus> Dr_Willis, what is the use otherwise of buying dual or 4 cores
<indus> Dr_Willis, dont want my gpu to conk out ,they dont last as long as cpus
<Dr_Willis> indus:  torrents
<indus> Dr_Willis, torrents?
<Dr_Willis> indus:  never had a gpu die,, or cpu reallt.
<abhi_nav> coolstacy, you can know about any command by typing 'man commandname' or 'info commandname'
<vulf^24^m> VCoolio, thanks I'll give it a look :)
<funkyweasel> Good afternoon.  I have a laptop running lucid 10.04 and a second, large monitor plugged in which I use as my primary screen.  How do I move the desktop panels from the laptop screen to the external monitor?  Or, alternatively - how do I make the external monitor the primary display?
<indus> Dr_Willis, game ?
<coolstacy> abhi_nav: now what's this aptoncd ,frankly speaking its just my first week of using ubuntu.
<abhi_nav> !aptoncd | coolstacy
<ubottu> coolstacy: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Dr_Willis> proper cooling = long life
<arunkumar413> Hi,i used the recordmy desktop software to record the desktop activity and uploaded it to the youtube.but the youtube is not rendering the video well
<csaba> if I know a machine's MAC address, then how can I connect to it with ssh?
<funkyweasel> (And on a side note - thanks for the help yesterday on helping me upgrade from karmic->lucid using a local repo, then 'topping up' with network updates.)
<erUSUL> csaba: you need the ip
<csaba> erUSUL: how to get the ip from the MAC address?
<Slart> csaba: I think you need the ip-number.. I think there is a tool to get that though
<coolstacy> ubottu,abhi_nav :where do i get it from?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<indus> Dr_Willis, hmm i had one cpu die once, it happens
<indus> Dr_Willis, i never overclock etc
<indus> but anyways, its true due to design Dr_Willis
<arunkumar413> here is the link of the video i created using the recordmydesktop application.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nc89xgBxIkU
<abhi_nav> coolstacy, you can type sudo apt-get install aptoncd or you can to go ubuntu software center and search aptoncd and install
<zio> running ubuntu 10.04 is there a quick way to change dns?
<erUSUL> csaba: if it is in a lan you may get it from the arp cache
<indus> Dr_Willis, a cpu is all etched circuits but a gpu has many things in it, its mostly the ram etc which dies
<erUSUL> csaba: run « arp » in a terminal
<coolstacy> abhi_nav :let me go to terminal and try it .
<abhi_nav> coolstacy, note that aptoncd is not perfect backup solution. it only backup installed apps
<csaba> ok thanks erUSUL
<overmacht> hey Bill Gates, i love you.
<abhi_nav> coolstacy, using aptoncd then another computer it only resotores archieve and then user again have to install each aps manualy. aptoncd dont do anything automatically.
<arunkumar413> abhi_nav: hi
<abhi_nav> arunkumar413, hi :)
<arunkumar413> i have a problem recording desktop and playing it on youtube
<coolstacy> abhi_nav:so what would u suggest, i just want something like Norton ghost in Windows, i should not require to install all updates(about300MB) again.
<nicofs> can i use multiple connections for my internet connection i.e. combine LAN and WLAN to maximize my bandwith? Can I do "connection hot-swapping": change from WLAN to UMTS without being offline in between (currently i have to restart firefox, pidgin, etc. after changing connection)?
<meklee> hi i cant play flash media in webbrowser. whats teh plugin in synaptic called i cant find it
<gentooxer> nicofs: i guess not
<arunkumar413> abhi_nav: i have a problem recording desktop and playing it on youtube
<abhi_nav> arunkumar413, try this: istanbul desktop session recorder
<abhi_nav> arunkumar413, ^^
<gentooxer> nicofs: you mess up the routing if you have mor than 1 way in the internet
<abhi_nav> coolstacy, I dont know the exact solution. but search on google for any paid software. I dont know about any free such software. may be it is there. not sure.
<abhi_nav> coolstacy, i never needed such software. so i dont know much about it.
<arunkumar413> abhi_nav: i used the recordmydesktop and uploaded the video to the youtube.THis is how it plays in youtube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nc89xgBxIkU
<IdleOne> meklee: flashplugin-installer
<abhi_nav> arunkumar413, i am installing aps. i cant view your link right now. but what the actual problem? try istanbul.
<coolstacy> abhi_nav:what do u use to backup,do u again update ur ubuntu.
<nicofs> getooxer: there should be a tool to distribute traffic.... that manages physical connections and emulates one connection for the operating system...
<abhi_nav> coolstacy, i only back music, docs, video and software setup. but i dont thsi manual copy paste. so i dont need backup software.
<IdleOne> meklee: you may need to go to System > Administration > Software Sources and enabled the Partner repository
<meklee> IdleOne: that is not there i am in 9.10
<Beyecixramd> is there a bruteforce cracker for zips, rars, and, if available, tars?
<funkyweasel> Oh, excellent - I've worked out how to add panels to the secondary monitor.  But is there a way of sharing desktop panels between monitors (whilst obviously maintaining them as seperate displays)?
<abhi_nav> coolstacy, *but i do this manualy*
<jmkgreen> Anyone here got amavisd-new working with SPF checking? I can see it getting loaded in mail.info but there's no evidence that checking is being performed
<arunkumar413> abhi_nav: istanbul also generates the same format video
<abhi_nav> !details | arunkumar413
<gentooxer> nicofs: yea its called a router
<ubottu> arunkumar413: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Slart> Beyecixramd: have you looked at cracklib.. I think it's available in the repos
<abhi_nav> arunkumar413, you want to convert it to another format?
<nicofs> genttoxer: but that router is not inside my latop...
<Beyecixramd> Slart: is that a library or a program?
<nicofs> gentooxer: sry for typo
<arunkumar413> abhi_nav: no, i want to know why is youtube not rendering the the ogg theora format well
<gentooxer> nicofs: thats right, ist a appliance kind of thing
<coolstacy> abhi_nav:does this work,and if yes where are the updates located so i can copy it to stick and when needed just paste it,to their locations.
<LaMs> Hi all, I'm seeking advice to replace my current HTPC (build with an old AMD athlon 2400+) and I would like something with a good WAF (Wife Appeal Factor) but powerful enough for Stepmania in multiplayer, FoFix in multiplayer, game console emulator and music + HD video. Does a Acer Revo able to handle this ?
<Slart> Beyecixramd: I think it's a library but I also think  there are some command line tools included
<Beyecixramd> Slart: thanks :)
<IdleOne> LaMs: ##hardware perhaps
<Slart> Beyecixramd: you're welcome
<meklee> IdleOne: whats the terminal sudo apt-get install ...............
<coolstacy> abhi_nav:sorry the first word is "does"
<lubu2> #ubuntu
<IdleOne> meklee: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<gentooxer> nicofs: I don't know about a tool that makes connection switchin transparrent for your ubuntu, sorry
<LaMs> IdleOne: Well I want this to run on ubuntu, so this is why I asked here
<abhi_nav> coolstacy, i never copyied updates. i am comp engg student. and i keep dong experiment. frequest installations etc. i dont know where updates are saved.
<nicofs> getooxer: that sounds a bit like you know that sort of programm for other distributions...
<Rip_Buffgroin> Howdy
<abhi_nav> arunkumar413, i just watch your video and its visual is very bad.
<coolstacy> abhi_nav:so u waste so much time in installing again,strange!
<West> hi
<arunkumar413> abhi_nav: i dont understand why youtube is not playing it well
<meklee> IdleOne: cnt find that plugin
<abhi_nav> coolstacy, yah. now I just upagraded to 10.041 64 bti. I have backup of 32bit aps i used in past. and its not useful. so I have to install all aps freshly now. :(
<balkierode> //
<arunkumar413> abhi_nav: when i played it on my media player the quality is superb
<abhi_nav> arunkumar413, me too ;)
<West> sa can Polish channels here ?
<Pici> !pl | West
<ubottu> West: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<abhi_nav> arunkumar413, then I suggest you try another format
<arunkumar413> abhi_nav: does youtube actually play the ogg format
<abhi_nav> arunkumar413, I dnt know.
<IdleOne> !flash | meklee
<ubottu> meklee: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<West> but it does not need I help it wants to talk from Polish user
<coolstacy> abhi_nav:so ubuntu 9.10 app wont work on 10.04,it make an compatibility problem.
<Dr_Willis> youtube likes to convert videos you upload.. and they often do it badly. :)
<Danskmand> Howdy :-) - How can I decrypt a .axx file in Ubuntu ?
<Rip_Buffgroin> I'm looking for some reading. I've been using ubuntu for about a year now and I pretty much got day to day use. Any good reading about some intermidate topics?
<coolstacy> abhi_nav :see win7 can run app of xp ,alsoWin 98.
<qjcg> :j #sysadmin
<Slart> Danskmand: running AxDecrypt.exe in a vm or perhaps in wine.. not sure if there is a native decrypter for linux
<abhi_nav> coolstacy, hhhh? from where does win comes in between? we were discussing about ubuntu. and what i tell you was 64 bit os vs 32 bit os. nothing to do with win.
<Danskmand> Slart: Ah, I see....So my colleague was right :-)
<abhi_nav> arunkumar413, thought i dnt know exctly but it seems that youtube dont support. (Please note taht I dont knwo exactlhy)
<Danskmand> I just couldnt believe there isnt such a thing in Ubuntu....
<meklee> IdleOne: this is it http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/ direct ppl there
<Slart> Danskmand: well.. I just did a brief search of the repository and some googling.. it's possible that there's something out there I missed
 * Dr_Willis has never even seen a .axx file
<IdleOne> meklee: no that is not the correct way.
<Dyrcona> meklee: if you enable universe, flash shows up in the Software Center.
<Slart> Danskmand: the source code is available on their site so it shouldn't be that hard to create a linux version.. I've never heard of the application myself so I don't know if it's widely used or not
<bullgard_> When will be released KOffice 2.2?
<Beyecixramd> bullgard_: why don't you check the official webpage? :)
<bcessa> hi there, I'm looking to be able to restrict a user inside this home directory, I've read about several possible solutions like ibsh but the project seems to be dead, any suggestions about this?
<Pici> bullgard_: KOffice 2.2 looks like it is in the lucid-backports repository.
<coolstacy> abhi_nav:sorry to hurt ur sentiment,well but ubuntu has such great people working up ,why can't they design a s/w to clone partions of ubuntu .Again sorry for using win.
<LjL> coolstacy: you certainly can clone partitions in Ubuntu. what does that have to do with installing updates, however?
<bullgard_> Pici: Ah! Thank you very much for your help.
<coolstacy> abhi_nav: i know ubuntu people hate the word windows so much.
<abhi_nav> coolstacy, no no you ddnt hurt me in any way. its perfectly ok. i just point you back on the main point that we should discuss about ubuntu here
<LjL> !info partimage | coolstacy
<ubottu> coolstacy: partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.8-1 (lucid), package size 276 kB, installed size 968 kB
<ubutom> coolstacy, if you want to clone I recommend clonezilla, cloned a win7 install with it recently ;)
<Dr_Willis> bcessa:  why are you wanting to do that anyway? theres being secure, then theres 'paranoid' :)   Then theres 'Tinfoil Hat paranoid'
<abhi_nav> coolstacy, and there is no sorry using win. its ok every company , software has its own pros and cons. its ok :)
<bcessa> :) I prefer to be paranoid on this one
<Rip_Buffgroin> Dr_Willis, dont make fun of the tinfoil hat. Not only is it stylish it protects against alien mind control
 * MindWorld I invite on my net irc / server 178.63.232.138 6665
<Slart> bcessa: perhaps chroot it something for you.. you will need to give the user read access to your system files though.. or they won't be able to run anything.. or even login
<Dr_Willis> Rip_Buffgroin:  actually it focuses the Beams! you have been tricked!
<ryyzyy> :o
<ryyzyy> my world
<ryyzyy> its shattered
<amokpaule> hello, i try to mount my floppy by typing mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy into the terminal. When i do so i see the floppy for some seconds then it dissapears again.
<bcessa> I c, I'll look into that, thnx, I was also checking rbash but it becomes pretty much unusable, you can't even cd into any of your directories :/
<Dr_Willis> amokpaule:  does the floppy drive spin/light up? There Is a disk in the drive?
<erUSUL> amokpaule: « dmesg | tail -n20 » may shed some light on the problem
<bergLNX> can one ask for wine aid here? wine looses sound after a suspend and resume, and im wondering if theres a way to restart the sound drivers without having to restart wine? "wineboot" didnt do it...
<coolstacy> abhi_nav : i am into civil engg,but the ubuntu does not support Auto cad Like big s/w,using wine i heard it crashes ur system.
<abhi_nav> coolstacy, yah may be. there are good cad software for linux.
<Dr_Willis> 'Auto Cad' (the company) dosent support Linux. :) i think is the more correct statement.
<Slart> bergLNX: it might be your "real" sound drivers that die.. can you play any sound from native/linux apps after a suspend/resume?
<LjL> coolstacy: actually, you can as well say it's AutoCAD that doesn't support Ubuntu. Ubuntu can't just pretend to be Windows (it tries, with WINE, but it's not Windows), so if programs aren't made for Linux, there's not much one can do.
<amokpaule> the light is on and a disk is in.
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis, :)
<Dr_Willis> bottom lines of that dmesg | tail -n20   command may give a clue as to whats goin gon
<bergLNX> Slart: yeah, and if i restart wine, or rather the program im running through wine, i get the sound back... usually. but my sound card/driver is indeed a little uncooperative here in linux, so might be that the problem lays elsewhere
<Slart> Danskmand: by the way.. axcrypt isn't supported on 64bit windows 7 either.. no mac client, no linux client, no 64bit client.. I wouldn't trust these guys with my sensitive data if you look at that track record =)
<Dr_Willis> Slart:  how about for dos!
<Slart> bergLNX: wineboot only runs a simulated boot in your little wine windows world.. not really sure what it does but it doesn't fix hardware problems like that
<coolstacy> abhi_nav:what happens using wine is it eats ur RAM so much that its impossible to smoothly work on it.
<amokpaule> btw i gfloppy does also not work, im under lucid.
<AdminX> Hello, I am running Gnome. Other than Firestarter and gufw, any other firewall clients I might try?
<abhi_nav> coolstacy, thats why i leave using wine ;)
<Slart> Dr_Willis: nope.. windows 2000 was the earliest, I think..
<Dr_Willis> !firewall | AdminX
<ubottu> AdminX: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<bergLNX> Slart: yeah i guess... oh well
<kickingintender> hi
<scar_> can i use my nokia phone as a speaker (via usb)?
<erUSUL> scar_: you can not
<AdminX> Dr_Willis: Yes, looking for better frontend
<coolstacy> abhi_nav :i dont want to underestimate ubuntu,its great and rocks.I choose ubuntu because NO VIRUS,FREE ORIGINALLY,S/W FREE,GAMES FREE,APP FREEand not crashes too much.
<piero> i do have ubuntu 10.4 cd and i want to upgrade it how do i do it
<Slart> piero: insert the cd.. it should pop up a little dialog box asking you if you want to use it
<erUSUL> piero: upgrade from 9.10 ?
<amokpaule> It says VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev fd0.  So i fomrated the disk with  mkdosfs /dev/fd0  but i still get the same error that it can't find a valid  FAT Filesystem.
<abhi_nav> coolstacy, yah ubuntu rocks! (just for your info that this criteria suits for all major linux distro)
<kickingintender> now that ....i want 2 locate where my downloaded deb files are there on my pc
<Dr_Willis> amokpaule:  whats the -t option you were using?
<kickingintender> its not in /var in lucid
<abhi_nav> kickingintender, its somewhere in /archieve
<erUSUL> kickingintender: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<abhi_nav> yah there
<Dr_Willis> kickingintender:  the package manager caches them in /var/cache
<Slart> kickingintender: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<piero> yea upgrade from 9.10 to 10.4
<amokpaule> i think its specifys the file system, i got the command from the ubuntu wiki
<erUSUL> piero: for that you need the alternate cd the desktopcd wont work
<piero> i inserted the cd but nothing happened
<scar_> erUSUL: if phone to pc doesn't work i'm sure pc to phone will, just will have to setup streaming software... thanks for the quick answer
<Dr_Willis> piero:  is that the Desktop cd? or the Alternative CD?
<coolstacy> abhi_nav: really it rocks ,but i thing major market occupied by Win(sorry to say the word),when will ubuntu be a common OS to use.
<kickingintender> ok
<kickingintender> i wanted 2 install k3b but i dont have internet
<Slart> coolstacy: when people like me stop buying it because of all the sweet games it can run =)
<abhi_nav> coolstacy, hmm if now you dont have any ubuntu question then we may continue in #Ubuntu-offtopic. :)
<piero> desktop cd
<erUSUL> scar_: then the question is « i want to play in my phone media streamed from my pc » no « i want to use my phone as a speaker » ; isn't it ? :)
<kickingintender> so i downloaded the packages for it and there dependencies now thats over,i have a problem
<Slart> coolstacy: but this isn't really on topic in here
<abhi_nav> Slart, :) :D ;)
<kickingintender> kdelibs-bin says its dependent on kdelibs5  and vice versa
<Dr_Willis> piero:  as far as i know you can only 'upgrade' via the Alternative Installer cd.
<kickingintender> what say Dr_Willis
<coolstacy> abhi_nav:from when u are using ubuntu,u might be having similar problen.
<piero> ok
<Dr_Willis> kickingintender:  id plug in a network cable...  :)
<IdleOne> coolstacy: Do you have a Ubuntu support question?
<coolstacy> slart:sorry its my first chat.
<kickingintender> no way
<Beyecixramd> coolstacy: i've been using Linux for years with no problems :)
<abhi_nav> coolstacy, no. its perfect. i just do regular college work. and its suits well. i wll be know more when i use it now for my upcomding college projects etc. then i wll have most exact opinion
<kickingintender> i am getting a net connection this week
<kickingintender> we will see
<Slart> coolstacy: no worries, this channel is for support questions only.. regular chat is better kept in #ubuntu-offtopic
<kickingintender> should i upgrade to meerkat??
<IdleOne> kickingintender: no
<LjL> no?
<kickingintender> alpha
<IdleOne> kickingintender: NO
<nicofs> how can i install a programme when all i have is a git-address?
<coolstacy> slart:thxs.
<debuggerboy> \quit
<Dr_Willis> kickingintender:  if you have to ask such a questuion.. the answer is no
<Slart> kickingintender: it's a bit early for that... if you have to ask you probably don't want it =)
<kickingintender> then what are neccessay stuff to be downloaded
<Beyecixramd> Slart: s/want/need
<IdleOne> kickingintender: /join #ubuntu+1 for maverick questions
<coolstacy> abhi_nav:i think i myself dissolve the problem,let me use the suggested tools .
<erUSUL> nicofs: you have to clone it and compile it from source
<Slart> Beyecixramd: yes, perhaps "need" is better..  =)
<erUSUL> !compile | nicofs
<ubottu> nicofs: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<kickingintender> i installed kchm its not showing in app menu....where is it hiding
<win7> hi
<abhi_nav> coolstacy, hmmm good :)
<aboudreault> hi. Is anyone aware of a fix for this bug: When I copy text from the browser ie, and paste it inside emacs... I'm getting chiness symbol
<erUSUL> nicofs: git clone [git-url]
<Slart> nicofs: git repositories usually contain source code.. so you need to download the source code and then compile it
<skeeter101> hey guys, I have 2 nic cards in my server, I can ping the internal ip, but not the external ip....what do I need to check?
<LjL> kickingintender: i don't know, but you can probably start it by hitting Alt+F2 and then typing "kchm"
<erUSUL> nicofs: install git-core to get git command
<Beyecixramd> aboudreault: GET VIM... nah, kidding
<win7> chanop
<kickingintender> where is programs installed ....like windows programs folder??
<erUSUL> skeeter101: both nics are in the same LAN that you are in ?
<kickingintender> sbin or bin? or user>>bin
<LjL> kickingintender: if two packages seem to be dependant on each other, try installing everything with dpkg -i *.deb
<Beyecixramd> kickingintender: Linux is not Windows... they can be everywhere. What do you need that for?
<win7> yup
<erUSUL> kickingintender: programs are installed "scattered" in the system mostly under /usr/
<LjL> kickingintender: most programs are in /usr/bin. you can find out by typing "dpkg -L packagename" anyway.
<Slart> kickingintender: they are installed a little all over the place.. you can check in synaptic.. right click on something you've got installed and select properties.. there should be a list of all the files there
<coolstacy> abhi_nav:Thxs for ur co-operation,time running out , i have to go,thxs again.
<skeeter101> erUSUL:  one nic is for internal lan ip's, and the second is for external "public".....
<MauL^> how can I understand whether my ubuntu is 64or32 bit
<abhi_nav> coolstacy, bye :)
<Beyecixramd> MauL^: what have you installed?
<Slart> MauL^: run uname -a in a terminal
<Slart> MauL^: if it ends in something with 64 you're running 64bit
<win7> i have ubuntu with kde and kde is sooooo slow
<MauL^> Linux mustafahx 2.6.32-22-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 3 22:02:19 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<win7> anyway to speed it up
<LjL> MauL^: that's 32bit
<Slart> MauL^: 32bit
<Beyecixramd> win7: more like your computer is old
<MauL^> ok.. thanks
<kickingintender> now thats very tricky ...coz i doent want 2 mess with terminal
<win7> yup
<erUSUL> skeeter101: so the external nic has a valid internet ip adress ? and you ca not ping it? what error do you get? maybe the server is filtering pings (if it is facing internet it should )
<Beyecixramd> win7: install something else... like XFCE
<win7> it's a 4 year old pc
<Beyecixramd> win7: or GNOME...
<win7> yup i have installed before
<CodePoint> Is there a quick fix for why I cannot get apt-get to update in Lucid Server?
<Thaxll> Hello is there a working alternative for gnome-network-manger for handling OpenVPN connection, I still get error with the GUI but it's working fine with the command line ?
<Beyecixramd> kickingintender: why not? copy and paste, there's nothing that could go wrong
<kickingintender> shucks there is a user with win7 name here
<Slart> CodePoint: depends on what kind of error you get
<erUSUL> CodePoint: post the error you get
<erUSUL> !pastebin | CodePoint
<ubottu> CodePoint: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<amokpaule> the wiki also says that when i have gnome-utils installed that when i right click the floppy theat i get a context menue where i can choose to format aswell but this menu is not there aswell.
<CodePoint> I get: Unable to connect to gb.archive.ubuntu.com:http: [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<kickingintender> any way how do i find strong password any guessess
<skeeter101> erUSUL: yes the external does have a valid internet ip.....and no I cannot ping it, or even view anything in browser, apache is running......can get to 192.168.xx.xx just fine....but when I try to go to static.ip.xx.xx it times out
<Beyecixramd> kickingintender: use symbols, numbers and lowercase and uppercase letters combined...
<Slart> kickingintender: there are tools that generate strong passwords for you.. pwgen is one.. there are others
<Beyecixramd> kickingintender: don't use real words...
<kickingintender> bye
<kickingintender> guys
<iceroot> kickingintender: makepasswd --chars=20
<Slart> kickingintender: there are also some tricks and tips floating around.. like taking the first letter of each word in some kind of phrase you can remember.. song lyrics or whatever.. do some weird changes, add a number or two and you're done
<skeeter101> erUSUL:  I want to be able to view contents of /var/www if I type in the 192 ip or the static ip.......
<skeeter101> erUSUL:  I can do that cant I?
<erUSUL> skeeter101: you should, how is the server connected to internet ?
<skeeter101> erUSUL:  what do you mean?
<CodePoint> I tried changing the dns to us.archive.ubuntu.com but it makes no difference
<m0t3jl> Hi, I've upgraded my system from Karmic to Lucyd using the do-release-upgrade command. Everything worked smoothly until the system restarted itself. After restart, the kernel can no longer see the hard drives... I am able to log onto that machine using the install CD. What could I do to determine source of the problem?
<zealiod> Im having dramas with splashy, i've just changed the theme... but my boot graphic is still the old one... have checked and checked that i put the new one up... suspend and shutdown ones are fine... is it cached somewhere?
<erUSUL> skeeter101: via a router ? cable modem ? maybe some element is blocking the connections toport 80
<Slart> CodePoint: it seems to work if I go to http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com in firefox.. does that work for you?
<Slart> CodePoint: but I get another ip than you do..
<CodePoint> Slart, that works for me too, it seems to be just apt-get (and aptitude) that won't update
<Polarbear541> hey
<skeeter101> erUSUL:  is connected through router, and I have four other boxes that I can get to port 80 just fine on......even on this particular box, with 2 nic's, one with a 192 ip, and the other with a static,.....if I type 192.168.x.x I get the contents in /var/www.....
<Slart> CodePoint: hmm.. odd..
<skeeter101> erUSUL:  but if I type the static ip, it times out......
<Slart> CodePoint: not really sure if those do things differently compared to a regular browser
<erUSUL> skeeter101: maybe you have to configure the router to redirect connections to the server ? NAT ?
<CodePoint> Slart, I don't see why it would. However it seems odd that I can ping those addresses but apt cannot.
<retroneo> I'm looking for the pros and cons of installing Ubuntu 64bit in a Parallels VM
<Avasz> where are the screensaver files located in ubuntu?
<skeeter101> erUSUL:  I did not have to do that with the other ip's that have apache running on them, I can ping them and view the contents in a browser with no issues at all.....
<skeeter101> erUSUL:  it just seems to be this one box......"the one I need to wrk too"
<flan_suse> Anyone here got a Lexmark printer / scanner installed on 64-bit Ubuntu?
<skeeter101> erUSUL:  any suggestions?
<erUSUL> skeeter101: not really; sorry. not without knwing exactly how that router is confiured or works
<m0t3jl> It seems as if the upgrade process did not install some drivers/modules it should have...
<IncrStorm> call me an idiot but I've got instructions for installing a bin package, but what about a deb package? Shouldn't that be easier?
<skeeter101> erUSUL:  the router is configured with one of my static's for routing reasons.....
<kyle__> morning! is this the right place for questions about ubuntu?
<skeeter101> erUSUL:  on the wan side I think
<Slart> kyle__: yes
<Slart> !hi | kyle__
<ubottu> kyle__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<kyle__> tried googling all morning and no luck. im having some issues with a 18.5 widescreen monitor
<nesbitt> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<CodePoint> Slart, fyu it was VMWare that was playing up, the virtual networking was having a fit!
<kyle__> i want the resolution to be 1360x768, when i set it to that via nvidia control panel, my monitor just goes into "auto config" and does that non stop
<CodePoint> Removed the Virtual card and added a new one and all was fine.
<Slart> CodePoint: ah.. so it's all working now?
<Slart> CodePoint: good
<CodePoint> Slart, Yep!
<CodePoint> I spent 2 hours on that
<skeeter101> erUSUL:  I can provide whatever info you need to fully understand the setup here......I really need to get this fixed
<_-XPERT-_> Hi all
<LjL> IncrStorm: sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb  -  or just double click on it.
<DingGGu> boot windows
<kyle__> my acer monitor wont properly display the correct resolution it just goes into "auto config" repeat when i set it as 1360x768
<arunkumar413> hi,when i convert the ogg video format to other video format the size of the video is getting more than doubled.
<skeeter101> guys I just dont get this....one server, two nic cards, one nic with internal ip, and one with external ip, from within lan, I can ping eth0 with internal ip, but cannot ping eth1 with external ip.....what should I check?
<arunkumar413> i used the pitivi video editor
<flan_suse> arunkumar413, it depends on the bitrate and the quality and other settings.
<VCoolio> Avasz: /usr/share/xscreensaver for example?
<kyle__> my acer monitor wont properly display the correct resolution it just goes into "auto config" repeat when i set it as 1360x768
<Slart> skeeter101: the only thing I can think is the firewall.. if that's not it then I don't know
<Slart> *can think of
<VCoolio> Avasz: use 'dpkg-query -L <package>' to see what files it installed
<skeeter101> Slart:  I am within the firewall on the same lan
<skeeter101> thats the thing
<skeeter101> lol
<carneiro> skeeter101: what seems to be the problem ?
<Slart> skeeter101: I meant the firewall on the computer you're messing with
<skeeter101> carneiro:  ....one server, two nic cards, one nic with internal ip, and one with external ip, from within lan, I can ping eth0 with internal ip, but cannot ping eth1 with external ip.....what should I check?
<skeeter101> Slart:  have checked that as well
<skeeter101> Slart:  really weird....
<carneiro> skeeter101:  is there any NAT involved ?
<skeeter101> carneiro:  nope
<ubutom> kyle_, you sure it's not 1366x768?
<remoteCTRL> :)
<carneiro> skeeter100 : to ping public ip from private  network you need to NAT private ip to public ..
<carneiro> skeeter101: check the routes also
<skeeter101> carneiro:  the public ip is on the private network.....
<carneiro> skeeter101:  is there any Ip forwarding ?
<skeeter101> carneiro: nope
<carneiro> skeeter101: wont work ...
<carneiro> skeeter101:  no NAT .. no routing .. how will public ip know where to send the packets ..
<skeeter101> carneiro:  I have 5 boxes here and four of them are doing just fine......and have been for some time.....its just this one box, "the one with 2 nic cards in it"
<ubutom> kyle_, try typing in terminal:  xrandr -s 1366x768
<carneiro> skeeter101: check with tcpdump ...
<Jordan_U> skeeter101: What are the two ip addresses?
<carneiro> skeeter101: know how to use tcpdump ?
<skeeter101> Jordan_U:  eth0 is set static with a 192.168.x.x for my internal lan, then eth1 is set static with a valid external ip.....I can ping 192.168.x.x, and even get the contents of /var/www with the 192 ip, but when I try the static ip on eth1, it times out
<skeeter101> carneiro:  I have never used tcpdump
<carneiro> skeeter101:  tcpdump -nn -vv -i eth1 port 80
<carneiro> skeeter101: chk for this cmd on running system ... compare it with system having problem ...
<joschi> hi, can someone please explain the difference between zendframework and zend-framework? it occurs to me that this is basically a duplicate package in ubuntu.
<skeeter101> carneiro:  testing now.....just a sec
<carneiro> skeeter101: before u do that ... run  a traceroute -n  <PUBLICIP> on both server ...
<Slart> joschi: seems one is 1.10.0 and the other is 1.10.3
<Slart> !info zendframework
<ubottu> zendframework (source: zendframework): powerful PHP framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10.0-1 (lucid), package size 3484 kB, installed size 31084 kB
<Slart> !info zend-framework
<ubottu> zend-framework (source: zend-framework): a simple, straightforward, open-source software framework for PHP 5. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.10.3-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 0 kB, installed size 8 kB
<Danskmand> Howdy :-) - I've got a laptop with ubuntu and a second screen. I've mad it a "extended desktop", but I see the taskbar on the laptop, not the external monitor (I guess the notebook sees the internal screen as the main screnn) - How can I change that ?
<skeeter101> carneiro:  on the server in question?  or from another?
<joschi> Slart:  zendframework is a transitional package for libzend-framework-php which is version 1.10.3
<Dr_Willis> Danskmand:  You can drag the gnome panel to the 2nd monitor if you wanted. Or add a new panel there.
<Slart> joschi: it also says in the description that zend-framework is a transient package
<Slart> sorry... transitional
<Slart> not transcient =)
<Danskmand> Dr_Willis
<joschi> Slart: transitional means it will be removed sometime in the near future?
<Danskmand> That is easier than telling ubuntu that the external monitor is the main monitor ?
<joschi> Slart: or asked differently: with a custom .deb, should I depend on zend-framework or zendframework?
<Slart> joschi: afaik it means that it exists so that older things that rely on it being there doesn't break but it will disappear in the future
<jeus> ping
<Slart> joschi: go with zendframework
<jeus> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<carneiro> skeeter101:  both ...
<Dr_Willis> Danskmand:  my nvidia setup. the nvidia-config tool has a 'set this as display as primary monitor' then gdm and the panels and stuff defauinted to it,.
<carneiro> skeeter101: see if the trace is complete ..
<jeus> what is this file .bashrc?
<skeeter101> carneiro:  ran the traceroute, and it did complete...with just one hop
<joschi> Slart: ok, thx
<skeeter101> carneiro:  off of two different boxes
<Dr_Willis> jeus:  a script that runs when you login to bash. check its contents
<jeus> Dr_Willis, : i use this guide for change shell prompt  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/bash-shell-change-the-color-of-my-shell-prompt-under-linux-or-unix/
<Dr_Willis> jeus:  so?  theres dozens of guides on changing the shell prompt.
<Dr_Willis> jeus:  asnd theres some bash 'theme' tools out to let  you build up a prompt
<Jordan_U> skeeter101: What is the output of "route -n"? Even if the server's public ip is accessable via the same network segment, you'll still need to specify a (likely static) route to it.
<Dr_Willis> jeus:  theres even a 'bash prompt howto'  at tldp.org
<EvilTrek> is there any way to manually specify a time offset for system time via terminal?
<skeeter101> Jordan_U:  going to place in pastebin ok?
<jeus> Dr_Willis, when login to linux run commands in .bashrc
<Jordan_U> skeeter101: Yes.
<Dr_Willis> jeus:  theres .profile and .bashrc    with a login shell i think it runs the .profile, then the .bashrc
<Dr_Willis> jeus:  when in doubt put some 'echo "This is bashrc"' at the start of the .bashrc and see when it runs
<skeeter101> Jordan_U:  http://pastebin.com/m9vYD6AW
<skeeter101> Jordan_U:  not sure what that 169 ip is though
<jeus> Dr_Willis,is login time  when start linux ? or open terminal ?
<Dr_Willis> jeus:  Yes... to all.
<rabbit1> i have a ISP client installed, need to tweek it, any idea?
<Dr_Willis> jeus:  whenever a bash shell is started and they can start from scripts or X or at other times.. it reads those configs
<crispy_> exit
<jeus> Dr_Willis, but when open a new trminal my commands not run
<Dr_Willis> jeus:  people often think theres a 'gui mode' and a 'shell mode' like windows/dos days.. but actually there really is not that big a distinction. :)
<Dr_Willis> jeus:  put a echo command in the .bashrc as a test.  and .profile as a test. to see whats getting ran.
<amine> hello , can i ask a question about grub2 : How  i can remove Entries From it
<coolstacy> how do i use grub instead of winbootloader?i am new to ubuntu and running 9.10.
<jeus> Dr_Willis, TNX
<Dr_Willis> jeus:  also a 'login shell' is different try 'xterm -ls' to see - that Should run both .profile and .bashrc
<syron> hey guys, I got a big problem. Hope some1 can help me. I installed Xampp to my machine and some updates to ubuntu, after I rebooted my computer is stuck in a reboot loop, just comes along the ubuntu load screen and then it reboots :/
<Dr_Willis> jeus:  .bash_profile is different also.. if that exists then i think the .profile is ignored.. Under ubuntu now. You dont use .bash_profile, you use just .profile (i think)
<skeeter101> Jordan_U:  did u get that?
<amine>  How  i can remove Entries From Grub2 plz
<Jordan_U> skeeter101: Yes.
<erUSUL> amine: remove the kernels you do not use
<jeus> Dr_Willis, tank U from your Guide . i try it
<skeeter101> Jordan_U:  look right?  yes?  no?
<Dr_Willis> jeus:  the default prompt is set in .bashrc  so change it at the end of that file if you want your own
<amine> erUSUL: i have a windows recovery that i do't use
<Dr_Willis> amine:  thats a little harder to change..
<kanzie> is there any way for me to list all files that have the same filename (CI-wise) in a folder
<Dr_Willis> not hard.. but just a little harder. :)
<anothernewbie> ubuntu says root is not installed and when I try to install it from bin It says it cannot be found. I get the error "unable to find schema for key daemon default session" on startup
<Lord_Rahl> is there a way I can have windows keep size like the term?
<kanzie> I have many many files in my linux and need to download to a windows machine that don't support CS (case-sensitive)
<drizzt_> kanzie, add them to tar first
<Dr_Willis> kanzie:  i would put them in an archive first then.
<syron> is there any key-combination that I can use on ubuntu loading screen to start safe mode or something like that?
<jeus> Dr_Willis, it work correctly TNX
<amine> Dr_Willis: so how
<kanzie> Dr_Willis & drizzt_: Well, actually it is through mercurial version control the problem appears, so I have to rename the file dupilicates
<Dr_Willis> amine:  theres some guides on altering those entries. I never bothered with them 0> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17787/clean-up-the-new-ubuntu-grub2-boot-menu/
<anothernewbie> any ideas on how to fix it?
<Dr_Willis> amine:  and the grub2 wiki page and forum threads on the ubuntu forums discuss it also.
<amine> ok thanks
<skeeter101> Jordan_U:  nothing to say about it?
<abuayyoub> Hi, is there anyone here that can help me with a problem with a problem called NZBget?
<abuayyoub> *program
<mattgyver> When trying to connect to one of my work servers, rdesktop attempts to connect and quits with the error, NOT IMPLEMENTED: PDU 12, is anyone familiar with such an error?
<drizzt_> kanzie, relating on case in filenames is very unwise
<abuayyoub> Also, if anyone knows anything about Par2 files and how I can scan multiple par2 files from command line that would be great :)
<syron> is there a way to fix an existing system via a live-cd?
<drizzt_> are those your files or mercurial metadata?
<Lord_Rahl> mattgyver, what server OS win2003 2008
<mattgyver> Lord_Rahl, Windows 2008, its killing me :(
<drizzt_> syron, define 'fix'
<skeeter101> carneiro:  did u by any chance see the post I made?  maybe give me some ideas?
<mattgyver> Lord_Rahl, No one else is experiencing any errors, as well i can connect to two other machines with the same setup
<drizzt_> mattgyver, the Ubutu doesn't support modern RDP protocol
<arunkumar413> i'm getting this error frequently when i try to login to the google accounts.http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/kb76Mh3H
<Lord_Rahl> you have the security up to high. you to move back to xp -2000 mode
<syron> drizzt_, since I installed some updates, which popped up and after I installed xampp, my ubuntu install is stuck in a reboot loop
<mattgyver> Lord_Rahl, may I PM you?
<Jordan_U> skeeter101: Can you pastebin the same from a working machine? (replacing parts of the ip with 'x' make it a bit awkward to try to debug, but I understand if you think you need to do it)
<Lord_Rahl> mattgyver, sure
<skeeter101> Jordan_U:  ty, I am glad that u understand
<skeeter101> Jordan_U:  fyi, the other machines all have only one nic card, this particular box has "2" nic cards.....
<anothernewbie> >	ubuntu says root is not installed and when I try to install it from bin It says it cannot be found. I get the error "unable to find schema for key daemon default session" on startup. Can anyone help?
<arunkumar413> plz help me.i'm getting this error very frequently when i try to login to the google accounts like orkut,gmail, etc,.
<arunkumar413> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/kb76Mh3H
<Yurip> Hi, is it better to add aliases under the eth0 using "ip up addr <ip> dev eth0" or by adding a seperate eth0:1 entry?
<rabbit11> need to edit a ISP client software, how to proceed ?
<skeeter101> Jordan_U:  actually, the information from "route -n" is the same on one of my other boxes as the box in question, there is one difference, and that is the box in question has the "192.168" routing info and the others do not.....
<drizzt_> rabbit11, why?
<rabbit11> drizzt_: i have issues with compatibility with firefox
<abhi_nav> arunkumar413, on their forum this is what i got: http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Web+Search/thread?tid=08197160d4c2d28f&hl=en
<prem> Hi All,
<drizzt_> rabbit11, then  replace firefox with compatioble browser
<Beyecixramd> drizzt_: smart suggestion -.-
<prem> I have dell 1640 laptop, suddenly spacebar backspace and enter keys stopped working, does anyone know how to fix it ?
<skeeter101> prem:  hammer and nails.....
<rabbit11> drizzt_: i have to run sifyconnect from terminal, after which it gives me a login screen to connect to Internet, after which it says Firefox is running, restart it, later, after 30 mins my connection gets lost, i have to login again.
<prem> skeeter101: funny thanks
<skeeter101> prem:  sorry could not resist, u running ubuntu>
<skeeter101> ?
<Jordan_U> skeeter101: Can you ping other public ip addresses, like google.com?
<erUSUL> prem: check config in System>Preferences>keyboard
<prem> skeeter101: yes lucid
<prem> skeeter101: I did all magic of changing layout and repeat delay etc
<skeeter101> Jordan_U:  from the box in question?  of course I can.....no problems
<Adys> anyone has the flashplugin .so for 64bit? (the non-nspluginwrapper one) :/
<skeeter101> prem:  what ERUSUL said
<prem> skeeter101: I did all things I could find on net for this problem but the problem persists
<rabbit11> drizzt_: here the problem is , these ISP guys have integrated something to check for the user connection availability to firefox only, and during this process, it will send a info to firefox and if its not running ISP will disconnect, and if firefox is on and running, firefox blocks the message from ISP client. so again, it is disconnected, what ever the case is it will be disconnected, so better way is to edit the ISP client files and make that checking
<skeeter101> prem:  it happen after the update/upgrade?
<prem> skeeter101: no,
<Jordan_U> skeeter101: Is the server you're trying to access within the 173.164.xx.xxx/29 network?
<prem> skeeter101: all other keys work, I had this problem before, but fiddling around with the keyboard preferences somehow fixed it
<arunkumar413> abhi_nav: how to update chrome
<drizzt_> rabbit11, I doubt your ISP gave you permission to do that
<abhi_nav> arunkumar413, you can get latest .deb from google web site and install it by double clicking on it
<arunkumar413> abhi_nav: its about 17mb
<skeeter101> Jordan_U:  is your question relevant to the "29"????
<skeeter101> Jordan_U:  if so, I dont know what that stands for really.....
<arunkumar413> abhi_nav: i just want to update so that the bug gets fixed
<abhi_nav> arunkumar413,  do update from update manager
<drizzt_> rabbit11, and this question should be really addressed to your provider
<Jordan_U> skeeter101: It's the network mask, the number of leading bits in the ip address that need to match for the ip to be on the same network.
<skeeter101> Jordan_U:  I logged into the modem and it is on a "173.163.xx.xx/29 network
<arunkumar413> abhi_nav: that will update the unnecessary stuff also. i want to update only chrome browser
<hdtdi> hi i have a problem with my microphone. its working, i talk to skype and suddenly it stops working and its not muted its not low volume.. when i restart my pc is ok and then again..
<Beyecixramd> hdtdi: Skype in Linux works VERY VERY bad
<abhi_nav> arunkumar413,  go to update manager click on check button then it wll give you the list of all possible updates. deselect all and only select chrome. actually i dont know the command line way . that will be easy. ask somene aboutu it
<Beyecixramd> hdtdi: i don't recommend you to use Skype until they fix it up
<skeeter101> Jordan_U:  is there something about the /29 that I would have to configure somewhere?
<Jordan_U> skeeter101: If you know how to work with binary, write out the two ip addresses in binary and make sure that the first 29 bits match (or, to put it another way, that only the last three bits can differ)
<hdtdi> Beyecixramd, skype cause my microphone to stop working?
<Beyecixramd> hdtdi: maybe. Skype does weird things. For example, only the first videocall works, once you hang up, you will never be able to use your webcam again until you reboot
<kaos> aaaaaaaaa
<rabbit1> drizzt_: i even din't give them permission to play with my apps (firefox)
<Beyecixramd> kaos: aaaaa what
<carneiro> skeeter101:  so did the trace complete ?
<skeeter101> carneiro:  yeah an hour ago  lol
<drizzt_> rabbit1, then deal with another provider
<rabbit1> drizzt_: yeah, i am already in talks, but i don need the same problems again :)
<rabbit1> drizzt_: why these stupid people will have a client software (un necessary)
<carneiro> skeeter101: was away  from my comp ; problem resolved ?
<root_____> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<yxz97> when trying to enter a free root shell to reset my password after choose the single in recovery mode ... I got a asked by root password ?
<Jordan_U> skeeter101: Do you know how to work with binary?
<yxz97> How can I reset my root password ?
<yxz97> I need a shell with root permisions
<erUSUL> yxz97: drop to root shell should give you a ( surprise) root shell with no password asked
<bastid_raZor> yxz97: use sudo -i
<yxz97> but ubuntu dropme to a shell but asked me the root password
<skeeter101> Jordan_U:  no.....but working on it.....got the static converted to binary....I do the 192 addy the same way?
<yxz97> NO erUSUL WRONG YOU ARE WRONG !
<dicr> you need setup root password before
<carneiro> yxz97: boot into single user mode ...
<dicr> sudo passwd root
<Slart> !supportroot
<ubottu> We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<erUSUL> dicr: do not advice that here
<yxz97> I cannot login in the machine using none user I forget all users ...
<yxz97> passwords
<yxz97> well just have two
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<yxz97> actually one
<Slart> yxz97: if you select the recovery option in grub it will give you a root shell without any password
<yxz97> Slart wrong you are wrong, always asked me for the root password
<pejay> Or boot from LiveCD
<erUSUL> yxz97: no i'm not worng. but hey you seems to know more than anyone here so you will be able to fix it yourself ( shouting )
<pejay> and mount the drive, then chroot into it and change the password
<Slart> yxz97: ok, suit yourself
<yxz97> yeah
<drizzt_> Debian has root password, why ubuntu doesn't?
<yxz97> thannks for nothing I think google do best than you
<bastid_raZor> drizzt_: ubuntu is smarter.
<erUSUL> drizzt_: design decission to use only sudo
<Slart> drizzt_: design choice.. sudo can do everything a real root login can do.. and more
<SpyderBite> Ubuntu calls it the "Default" password vs. "Root", drizzt_
<mydjey> :/
<pejay> Slart: Unless you mess up the sudoers file by mistake ;-P
<Slart> pejay: well... that's why you use visudo
<daffel> yxz97: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<Jordan_U> skeeter101: The 192 route is fairly simple, any ip starting with 192.168.5. is in that network. You don't really need to go into binary when every octet in the mask is either 255 or 0.
<wessel> can I run the python IDLE IDE on ubuntu?
<wessel> or does it only run on windows?
<RustyNickle> hey guys
<Slart> wessel: I think it's included in the regular python package
<daffel> wessel: It is multi plattform
<Slart> wessel: so, yes.. you can run it on ubuntu
<Pici> wessel: Sure. Its in the repositories.
<skeeter101> Jordan_U:  thats right.....
<yxz97> daffel I have a problem I got a Recovery Menu option
<yxz97> there I choose drop to Root Shell
<yxz97> but to get the shell asked me for the root password ....again  !
<yxz97> I don't have it
<Pici> yxz97: Please stop pressing enter between every few words, don't use enter as punctuation.
<yxz97> I tried this other one, init=/bin/bash  but I get a kernel Panic error ...
<yxz97> Pici Sorry
<Jordan_U> yxz97: Chroot in from a liveCD
<kekart> @find
<yxz97> no time for download a liveCD Jordan_U
<BluesKaj> !download  kekart
<iceroot> yxz97: download grml or knoppix  its fast
<yxz97> iceroot no way I'm not going to download more software
<Njh> im trying to ssh and move a file, but i keep getting: no tty present and no askpass program specified. anyone know how to fix it?
<carneiro> yxz97: do u have ubuntu cd ?
<Jordan_U> erUSUL: Actually, you were partially wrong. If a root password is set, then it will be asked for before you can enter single user mode (which actually doesn't add any security, but that's another topic).
<moody> anyone know how to access Preferences and Administration from Cardapio?
<yxz97> Do you know about this issue ? I mean ubuntu.com know about this issue ?
<amanita> I'm having troubles with VLC media player. When i start, dont show anything, then i started on the terminal and got this: http://pastebin.com/jmUCZktq Can someone help me?
<syron> which type of error is this and what to do? "sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu"
<Jordan_U> !hostname | syron
<RustyNickle> what happens when you use enter as punctuation??
<ubottu> syron: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<bastid_raZor> syron: did you change your hostname?
<yxz97> Jordan_U u see he was WRONG !!
<syron> ok thanks, I'll that
<erUSUL> Jordan_U: we do not support setting a root password. if he *did* set it how come it doesn't know it did nor the password ?
<syron> !hostname
<syron> ops
<bastid_raZor> yxz97: only becuase you messed up your box before hand.
<wessel_> Hmm, seems I have idle installed, but I don't understand how to open .py files in idle.
<wessel_> Can I make .py files open in idle by default?
<Krow_> anyone  know if all computer can run with linux?
<yxz97> bastid_raZor please heeel p!
<iceroot> Krow_: no
<deww> Krow_: many can... but that's a trick question
<erUSUL> Jordan_U: but i do not know why this surprises me he doesn't even know the login name nor the password he used to set up the system either
<bastid_raZor> yxz97: i can not.
<carneiro> Krow_: all computers run linux ..
<yxz97> no for what those tutorials, If is not possible recover unless you have a DISC
<amanita> Krow_ Yes, but the kernel must be compiled to the certain architecture.
<yxz97> that makes no sense at all
<Krow_> hum
<Krow_> cuz my friend have a computer , on win 95 , and the pc is really ancient
<dekushrub> Hi, I'm trying to set up Microsoft Exchange 2007 with Evolution. I installed the Evolution MAPI plugin but when I run Evolution from the terminal it says the plugin can't be loaded
<Krow_> and when he wants to install linux he has got a lot of errors
<Pici> yxz97: We don't support having a root password set.  So we don't support losing your root password and needing to reset it out-of-the-box.
<iceroot> Krow_: post the error messages
<iceroot> Krow_: else we cant help
<Krow_> hum
<Krow_> he hasn't got IRC
<Krow_> when i'll go to his home
<Krow_> i'll send you some errors
<Ilie> any ideas about what is the default user  + password on linux mint ?
<iceroot> !mint | Ilie
<ubottu> Ilie: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<IdleOne> !pastebin | Krow_
<ubottu> Krow_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<amanita> I'm having troubles with VLC media player. When i start, dont show anything, then i started on the terminal and got this: http://pastebin.com/jmUCZktq Can someone help me?
<Krow_> thanks a lot :p
<dries_> Is anyone here using LostIRC?
<Ilie> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ubutom> Krow_, if it's ancient you don't want to run a new ubuntu on it, below some minimum system requirements it's just too slow on old machines, he might try to use win98 ;)
<syron> mh... I don't get it, my hosts file seems to be ok
<Kyo> Problem with privoxy. Can install, remove or update it
<Kyo> *cant
<dries_> Krow_ there are linux versions that'll run on just about anything
<Krow_> hum , i tryed to put ubuntu 9.10 on ce the computer
<IdleOne> Krow_: perhaps try xubuntu
<dries_> what's inside the box you're trying to get working?
<saji89> My ubuntu 10.04 freezes often, any solution to that?
<Krow_> year xubuntu will run may be
<Krow_> cuz it's a really ancient computer
<Krow_> he is really slow
<dries_> try Slitaz
<saji89> My ubuntu 10.04 freezes often, any solution to that?
<Dyrcona> saji89: not without more information.
<doxdrum> Hi people! My ubuntu (karmic) does not update. The keys of trusted software providers are gone. How could I restore them????
<RustyNickle> take it out of the freezer
<ikonia> saji89: depends a lot on the reason for the freeze, when it freezes if you press numlock, does the numlock light on your keyboard come n / off
<sri> how do I remove hald from lucid?
<ikonia> doxdrum: import them from trusted sources, just as before
<sri> I suspect that I still have hald because I did a dist-upgrade from karmic
<ikonia> sri: why do you want to remove hal - it's quite important
<carneiro> Krow_: try using Xubuntu on low-end machines ...
<sri> ikonia: in all the release notes and coverage it said that hald was being removed?
<ikonia> sri: ahh, you're now running lucid - ok
<skeeter101> carneiro:  u get my message?
<sri> ikonia: indeed. :)
<doxdrum> ikonia, How is that? the import the sources
<saji89> ikonia: The system freezes when running any random program, I didn't notice any pattern in the freezes
<ikonia> sri: yes, I missed that you where running lucid, just open the package manager and remove it
<sri> ikonia: my real reason is that I want to write some code to query power management and hal sucks for that.
<ikonia> doxdrum: where did you get the keys from before ?
<ikonia> sri: do the test I suggested
<Krow_> year , i'll.
<Krow_> ^^
<Krow_> th
<sri> ikonia: which test? sorry I must have missed it.
<calamity_> Hiya everyone.
<doxdrum> ikonia, The keys where given at the installation....
<Pici> sri: There are still a few things that depend on hal, despite the fact that most of the dependencies have been removed.  You  will have issues if you remove hal manually.
<ikonia> sri: sorry - that was for saji89
<dries_> hi calamity
<ikonia> doxdrum: do you mean the ubuntu repos keys ?
<RustyNickle> what is hal?
<calamity_> I'm running ubuntu 10.04 on an eeepc. Is there anyway I might split  my / so that /home is seperate?
<doxdrum> ikonia, Yes... the ubuntu ones
<sri> Pici: so in a regular stock lucid, is hald running?
<ikonia> RustyNickle: it was a hardware "notifcation" daemon
<ikonia> !keys | doxdrum
<ubottu> doxdrum: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<ikonia> doxdrum: ignore that
<ikonia> !gpgkeys | doxdrum
<saji89> ikonia: Which was for me? :)
<ikonia> saji89: the numlock test
<calamity_> dries_, hi! :)
<RustyNickle> thanks ikonia
<sri> actually, I can answer my own question by looking at my laptop which is a stock install
<Jordan_U> !separatehome | calamity_
<ubottu> calamity_: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Pici> sri: I imagine it would be, it looks to be part of the ubuntu-desktop task.
<sri> Pici: yes, it is urnning
<ikonia> !gpgperr | doxdrum
<calamity_> Jordan_U, I checked that one. but it requires that you have at least double the size of your home dir.
<sri> Pici: so if I want to query network manager or power manager over dbus I'm having some trouble there
<Pici> !gpgerr | doxdrum ikonia
<ubottu> doxdrum ikonia: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<dries_> Does anyone happen to know how to make LostIRC open a private chat window by doubleclicking on a name?
<RustyNickle> stop double clicking on the name
<p1l0t> How do I open a port up?
<Pici> sri: I'm afraid thats a bit beyond my dbus/hal knowledge. :/
<ikonia> p1l0t: there is no blocked ports on ubuntu by default
<calamity_> So to clarify, I have to move 100GB into a new partition, one a 160GB drive.
<Krow_> That is noticeable that I am not French?
<p1l0t> ikonia when I added a virtual host in apache2 on another port it didn't work like it did on 80.. do I have to add the application in ufw or something?
<sri> Pici: that's fine.. I was going to ask in devel, regarding it, since this is pretty low level.
<sri> Pici: no worries, I'll bug a couple of devs I know.
<Pici> sri: Sounds good ;)
<coolstacy> what is a super grub disk ,what are its uses.I am new to ubuntu and find out useful for new ones ,but for what i can't get that.
<ikonia> p1l0t: no, there should be no blocked ports by default
<ikonia> p1l0t: so unless you have blocked it personally - it wont be blocked
<bastid_raZor> p1l0t: if you're behind a router you need to portforward it
<p1l0t> bastid_raZor: inside of the lan too?
<amanita> I'm having troubles with VLC media player. When i start, dont show anything, then i started on the terminal and got this: http://pastebin.com/jmUCZktq Can someone help me?
<coolstacy> plz help ,what's a super grub disk
<doxdrum> thx ikonia and ubottu!!! Solved
<bastid_raZor> p1l0t: no, inside the lan should work regardless if the router has it forwarded
<ikonia> coolstacy: its a cd used to boot your machine and repair grub, it's not an ubuntu product
<Jordan_U> coolstacy: /join #sgrub for questions about Super GRUB Disk.
<bastid_raZor> p1l0t: if you have more than one subnet it would require it though.
<p1l0t> bastid_raZor: all the same subnet
<ikonia> p1l0t: telnet to the port from localhost - see if it's running
<Lalitha> Hi, I have got a problem with parcellite and SCIM, whenever i click on the icon on the tray, it just closes and restarts.. No matter how many times i do that, It just keeps flickering "Close/open/close/open" . How do i solve this ? P.S : I am an absolute beginner.
<bastid_raZor> p1l0t: how did you change which port apache2 listens to and did you also restart apache after the changes?
<kesroesweyth> amanita: what method did you use to install? have you tried installing vlc from the repositories?
<p1l0t> ikonia: I did an nmap it said 6 open ports (none of them it) and 995 closed
<ikonia> p1l0t: I asked you to telnet to the port
<dries_> Does anyone happen to know how to make LostIRC open a private chat window by doubleclicking on a name?
<p1l0t> ikonia: ok
<amanita> kesroesweyth i've installed from the repositories
<a3Dman> Hey, Q6600 has 2 steps only is that normal?
<a3Dman> powernowd:   cpu0: 2000Mhz - 3000Mhz (2 steps)
<kesroesweyth> have you tried fully removing vlc and installing all available ubuntu updates, then reinstalling?
<kesroesweyth> ^^ @ amanita
<amanita> many times
<amanita> <kesroesweyth>
<thune3> amanita: it looks like removing ~/.config/vlc/vlcrc and ~/.vlc/vlcrc will get you back to defaults.
<amanita> thune3, wait a moment, let m try
<Lalitha> Hi, I have got a problem with parcellite and SCIM, whenever i click on the icon on the tray, it just closes and restarts.. No matter how many times i do that, It just keeps flickering "Close/open/close/open" . How do i solve this ? P.S : I am an absolute beginner.
<xshyamx> hi, I'm behind a http proxy and when I set http_proxy curl works but wget does not...any ideas?
<ech0s7> hi
<ech0s7> it's possible to add a new entry in context menu "copy in" (right click on file) ?
<p1l0t> ikonia: telnet says connection refused but I don't know how to specify a port
<frxstrem> is there a program similar to netcat that is capable of making encrypted SSL connections?
<torocatala> Hi, i'm trying to do a filter with grep, i want to filter all the lines ending in "xzy/", the problem is I get ALL the lines that have "xzy/" but I want the lines only when "xzy/" is in the end, ¿anyone know how?
<abhi_nav> i installed clamav from ufc. ufc says it is installed. when i type in terminal clamav it says no command found. where does my clamav goes?
<ikonia> p1l0t: telnet localhost $port_number
<ikonia> p1l0t: eg: telnet localhost 80 would connect on port 80
<abhi_nav> also no man or info entry for clamav how to solve this?
<p1l0t> ikonia: oh lol, from the local machine... :) brb
<LjL> torocatala: grep blah$      with $ at the end
<amanita> thune3 same error
<Lalitha> Hi, I have got a problem with parcellite and SCIM, whenever i click on the icon on the tray, it just closes and restarts.. No matter how many times i do that, It just keeps flickering "Close/open/close/open" . How do i solve this ? P.S : I am an absolute beginner.
<torocatala> LjL, thanks but when I try it there is no output from grep :S
<LjL> torocatala: should me a sample line that you do want grep to show, and one you don't
<p1l0t> ikonia: It says unable to connect, connection refused
<thune3> amanita: do you have any vlc config you need to preserve, or is a fresh start ok?
<Lalitha> @all, I also cannot open "sytem>admin>lang support" .. Am i visible :'( ?
<torocatala> LjL,  GOOD -> /media/server00/departamentos/bdd/   BAD -> /media/server00/departamentos/bdd/developer
<amanita> thune3 is a fresh start
<LjL> torocatala: then « grep 'bdd/$' » should definitely show the former, but not the latter.
<ikonia> p1l0t: the application is not lisening on that port then
<magellan> join
<Lalitha> when i try to open "system>admin>lang support" A window flickers and then closes.
<magellan> hi can someone know how to update clamtk
<magellan> in command line
<p1l0t> ikonia: so then it's either /etc/apache2/ports.conf or /etc/ufw/applications.d..
<Lalitha> when i try to open "system>admin>lang support" A window flickers and then closes.
<VCoolio> magellan: sudo apt-get install clamtk
<Type-O> where is the cpufreq govenor set?
<hal> is there a way to speed up how long it takes for a application window to be restored from the task bar?
<torocatala> OK, i'm a moron, is WITHOUT the slash :p thanks LjL
<thune3> amanita: you could try removing everything in (or move to backup) ~/.vlc ~/.cache/vlc and ~/.config/vlc
<bastid_raZor> Lalitha: in a terminal type: gnome-language-selector   see what errors it gives if any
<ikonia> p1l0t: it's  not the firewall
<Lalitha> bastid_raZor, ** (gnome-language-selector:3223): CRITICAL **: menu_proxy_module_load: assertion `dbusproxy != NULL' failedSegmentation fault
<amanita> thune3 when i execute the "apt-get purge" i think it clean it up. Dont?
<bastid_raZor> Type-O: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<kkojiband> hi, i have some problem to upgrade to kernel 2.6.33 in ubuntu 10.04. when i booted from kernel 2.6.33, network was strange.
<Type-O> bastid_raZor, lubuntu
<bastid_raZor> Lalitha: how to fix that, i do not know
<bastid_raZor> Type-O: 10.04?
<Type-O> yes
<thune3> amanita: i think local config stuff is generated by vlc when it runs, and is not related to package install
<Lalitha> ** (gnome-language-selector:3223): CRITICAL **: menu_proxy_module_load: assertion `dbusproxy != NULL' failedSegmentation fault  > How do i fix this error that occurs when opening gnomelanguage selector. ? ! ?
<kkojiband> i think my kernel configuration is something wrong
<Dr_Willis> thune3:  correct. Removeing a package via package manager will NOT NOT NOT touch the stuff in the users home dirs..
<kkojiband> can i get kernel 2.6.33 configuration for ubuntu 10.04?
<Lalitha> bastid_raZor, thanks for replying.
<Fanshawe> Hey guys. Anybody know of a program that allows me to rotate my laptop screen and reconfigures the touch pad to work with it?
<amanita> thune3 wait a moment, ill try
<bastid_raZor> Type-O: cpufreq-set --help will give you the required syntax you need to use
<Dr_Willis> Fanshawe:  xrandr can rotate.. but no idea on teh touchpad.
<magellan> @Vicoolo sudo apt-get install clamtk says clamtk intalled newest but if i open the clamtk it says newer version available
<Dr_Willis> magellan:  thats correct.. the version in the repos is not the latest version thats at the clamtk homepage. but the 'data' files should be getting updated. thats the critical part
<sipior> kkojiband: you can find the kernel configuration files in /boot.
<Type-O> bastid_raZor, I did that but it keeps setting it's govenor back to performance
<amanita> thune3 same error =/
<Lalitha>  ** (gnome-language-selector:3223): CRITICAL **: menu_proxy_module_load: assertion `dbusproxy != NULL' failedSegmentation fault  > How do i fix this error that occurs when opening gnomelanguage selector.
<bastid_raZor> Type-O: you need to set it with sudo
<kkojiband> there is ubuntu default kernel configuration 2.6.28
<Type-O> bastid_raZor, yep, I did
<Fanshawe> Thanks Dr_Willis, but the screen is impossible to use in that orientation when the touchpad goes funky.
<kkojiband> but i find kernel 2.6.33's configuration for ubuntu 10.04
<Type-O> bastid_raZor, for both cores
<Stephen_> Hello
<Dr_Willis> Fanshawe:  No idea on how you rotate a touch pad.. ive never tried.  perhaps the forums may have some info. I dont even know how you would use the laptop that way :)
<p1l0t> :quit
<p1l0t> lol
<magellan> yup i understand the definition is updated i just curios on the GUI updated
<Stephen_> I need help installing ubuntu, does anyone have experince?
<magellan> tnx
<Dr_Willis> Fanshawe:  i was doing somthing similer with my laptop to read 'comic books' easier.. but it was a bother.
<sipior> Stephen_: that's a safe bet, in this channel :-)
<Dr_Willis> !install | Stephen_
<ubottu> Stephen_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<hal> is there a way to speed up how long it takes for a application window to be restored from the task bar?
<Dr_Willis> Stephen_:  perhaps state the actual problem.
<Type-O> bastid_raZor, is there another config file that tells the default govenor?
<Dr_Willis> hal:  theres some gnome setting i recall ages ato that turned off the effects.. the little box's.. but on any mondern pc. the speed should be very fast anyway
<Stephen_> Kk, i install ubuntu, going through all the propmts and then reboot and it just starts windows
<Fanshawe> Exactly the same here, Dr_Willis. It's a little frustrating. On Windows there was a program called EeeRotate that did it in a much simpler way.
<kesroesweyth> amanita > did you try apt-get purge vlc
<kesroesweyth> ?
<Stephen_> I have tried reinstalling after formating drive using differnt partion settings, none seem to work
<hal> Dr_Willis: hi - thanks for the response.  It's not a bug - for most people I imagine the delay is fine, but I would prefer them to restore immediately
<Stephen_> I run windows 7
<Fanshawe> I was hoping a similar solution is available for Ubuntu.
<amanita> kesroesweyth yup, many times
<magellan> can someone used indian firewall or the UFW is nicer
<dakira> hi. how do I access an AFP-Volume on a Mac from an Ubuntu machine?
<amanita> i've tried to install from the binary package too.
<RustyNickle> Steven look in your private window chat
<Stephen_> any suggestions?
<amanita> But nothing solve this problem.
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hal> Dr_Willis: all the pages that google gives speak about slow performance>  that's not my issue - it's just that the animation could be quicker.
<kesroesweyth> amanita > i am out of n00b ideas xD
<thune3> amanita: just a question, are you trying vlc after removing each component? or waiting until you have deleted all of it before running?
<amanita> <kesroesweyth> mee too =/
<hal> Dr_Willis: in windows, you can disable this type of "synthetic" delay
<sipior> Stephen_: yes, sounds like grub was never properly installed. you have both windows and linux on the same disk?
<amanita> thune3 i delet them all, and after this i try again.
<Dr_Willis> hal:  i recall some gnome/metacity setting that disabled all the 'effects' but i cant recall where i even saw that at. it was ages ago. perhaps befor compuiz eas even in use.. and if you are using compiz. it may not even apply any more.
<amanita> thune3 i just want to play a wmv video, and the gstreamer isnt working for this with Mplayer, u have any idea of how to lpay a wmv?
<Dr_Willis> amanita:  depends on the codec the wmv is using. Theres some codecs that are not avilable in linux/ubuntu/for mplayer
<Dr_Willis> amanita:  i can play most wmv's fine in vlc,. and smplayer (mplayer)
<ve2dmn> I'm having trouble booting 10.04 with a Dell latitude E6410. I've managed to boot the Laptop in question with a "noapic"(or "noacpi"... can't remember exactly which one refer to power management) argument in the kernel. I want to submit a complete bug report. Any pointer on things I should try to find the exact problem (beside an lspci -vvv) ?
<Dr_Willis> hal:  try --> http://www.wains.be/index.php/2006/11/11/disable-gnome-windows-effects/
<hal> Dr_Willis: there are other aspects of compliz that I like, it's just the animations.  For example, I like workspaces, but there again, the transition animation is a little slow
<amanita> Dr_Willis i've tried with other players. VLC isn working here.
<hotfloppy> hello guys..
<Dr_Willis> amanita:  run player from command line, look at output.. see what it says about the video.
<hal> Dr_Willis: what will I sacrifice if I enable that?
<Dr_Willis> hal:  with compiz its so tweakable.. i dont even know what all you can disable. i DO know about everything has a timedelay you can set to be very fast.
<amanita> Dr_Willis i already did. The VLC is with a strange error.
<Dr_Willis> hal:  no idea. it may not even work with compiz
<amanita> Dr_Willis the default player of ubuntu says that is a codec problem
<amanita> Dr_Willis and the Mplayer says that cant recognize the video output, and plays only audio.
<ve2dmn> Another note: The laptop in question doesn't boot at all if I don't disable power management.. (ie black screen, with no response at all)
<tgillespie> hi all, has anyone managed to get kolab running on ubuntu 10.04 with cn=config method for ldap, ideally not destroyng my old ldap database. If not, can annyone recommend another groupware server (mainly email/calendar, preferbly a web interface) that will tie into my old ldap database?
<dakira> hi. how do I access an AFP-Volume on a Mac from an Ubuntu machine?
<Dr_Willis> amanita:  where did this wmv come from?
<s34n> I have a d-link wireless pcmcia adapter that uses the ti acx111 chipset
<s34n> I'm using ubuntu 9.10
<hotfloppy> i just move my /home as an external partition from / but now the owner of my $home is root.. tried issue sudo chown -R hotfloppy:hotfloppy /home/hotfloppy but getting the error chown: cannot access `/home/hotfloppy/.gvfs': Permission denied.. how do i solve this ?
<Dr_Willis> amanita:  its not from some PORN or educatial/traning type video site is it?
<amanita> Dr_Willis dows it matter? Its a video about linux professioal institute.
<amanita> Dr_Willis i've play'd at windows just fine.
<Dr_Willis> amanita:  Yes it can matter.. some times wmv videos have 'special' copy protection codecs.
<s34n> the acx 111 stuff is supposed to be included in 9.10, and I find the firware for it in /lib/firmware/acx
<s34n> but I can't modprobe acx
<p1l0t> ikonia: I named the virtual host with that port, but never told it to listen on that port in the first place in ports.conf :P
<amanita> Dr_Willis the video was made at linux.
<ikonia> p1l0t: there we go.....
<Dr_Willis> amanita:  ive seen several cases where students cant get some wmv's from some college/eduation sites working due to DRM. and you dont even want to know about the Malware-DRM-Codecs ive seen peopel at work install to watch..err.. adult stuff.
<Dr_Willis> amanita:  'at linux' ? it would seem odd its in .wmv then
<amanita> Dr_Willis couse is a educational video, for the windows users to learn linux and study for the LPI
<Dr_Willis> amanita:  figure out what codec its using and go from there. Right click on it, properties and see what the tabs say for starters.
<alket> Why I cant edit the Main Menu ?
<Dr_Willis> amanita:  how big is the video? is it copyrighted? post it somewhere for otehrs to try it.
<alket> I want to not display some apps
<Dr_Willis> alket:  run alacarte and edit away
<inx-live> Does anyone know how to listen to shoutcast via CLI?
<erUSUL> dakira: http://sites.google.com/site/alexthepuffin/home
<hotfloppy> someone.. please.. my question.. :(
<Lalitha>  ** (gnome-language-selector:3223): CRITICAL **: menu_proxy_module_load: assertion `dbusproxy != NULL' failedSegmentation fault  > How do i fix this error that occurs when opening gnomelanguage selector.
<Dr_Willis> apolo777:  talk in the channel please.
<alket> Dr_Willis: what is alacarte ?
<amanita> Dr_Willis The video gives me the option of play with VLC, Mplayer and the default player of ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> alket:  the menu editor program
<amanita> Dr_Willis i've already play'd the video at windows, i know that works. =/
<Dr_Willis> amanita:  right click -> properties -> look at the tabs..
<alket> Dr_Willis: yes, but i cant edit there, I click to untick - it doesn't untick
<ve2dmn> Lalitha: you might have stumble into a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-appmenu/+bug/594877
<Dr_Willis> amanita:  that points to some odd video codec issue then and not a currupted file
<apolo777> add user shell pls :))
<apolo777> add user shell pls :))
<Sumo-Ente> Has anyone solved the IMAP sync problem in evolution?
<alket> Dr_Willis: now with sudo it works thank you
<hotfloppy> i just move my /home as an external partition from / but now the owner of my $home is root.. tried issue sudo chown -R hotfloppy:hotfloppy /home/hotfloppy but getting the error chown: cannot access `/home/hotfloppy/.gvfs': Permission denied.. how do i solve this ?
<Lalitha> ve2dmn, I have not done anything today , so how i got the bug from nowhere ? :(
<Dr_Willis> alket:  ive NEVER had to run alacarte with sudo. My users can edit theior own menus.
<inx-live> Does anyone know how to listen to shoutcast via CLI?
<ech0Asus> lucid is kickin' ass on this asus 1001p :)
<ubutom> apolo777, adduser
<Dr_Willis> inx-live:  proberly mpd can do it.. it casn do most everything else.
<Dr_Willis> inx-live:  or mplayer (non gui version)
<amanita> Dr_Willis Type: Windows media video  (video/x-ms-wmv)
<ech0Asus> compiz fusion workin and all lol flawless..
<ve2dmn> Lalitha: that's why it's called a bug: ie, unwanted behavior :(
<ve2dmn> Llitha: see also: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appmenu-gtk/+bug/593474
<inx-live> Dr_Willis: having trouble getting mplayer to play shoutcast
<magellan> Hi does ufw is ok alongside clamAV
<Dr_Willis> magellan:  the 2 are not really related.. so shouldent affect each other.
<hotfloppy> !chown
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<hotfloppy> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Lalitha> ve2dmn, and it can come all suddenly and from nowhere ? !! !! Ok. I am going to try uninstalling appmenu gtk as said in the launchpad page
<subuntu> Jordan_U: jordan, its me, mikubuntu from yesterday prob with signal no screen .. i just installed 9.10 and it came up fine, but resolution was bad at 800 x 600, so i installed nvidia restricted driver (175 - recommended) but then when i restarted got black screen, not 'no signal' but 'out of range'
<Daijoubu> Hello, something strange is happening when closing Kaffeine, Ubuntu changes the Theme and starts looking like windows 95 and it enables sounds as well, it happens every time i close Kaffeine?
<thune3> torocatala: LjL solution works unless there are spaces after. Try: grep 'xyz/\s*$'
<Dr_Willis> amanita:  other then examing the actual file with perhaps ffprobe, ffmpeg  or mencoder and try to convert it/see what it says it is.. i cant offer much more help
<ve2dmn> Lalitha: Somehting changed somewhere but it might not be your fault...
<Dr_Willis> amanita:  unless you can give a url to the file for others to check it out.
<apolo777> off off
<apolo777> :))))
<erUSUL> thune3: he actually wanted "grep 'xyz$' file" he fooled us all with that / :)
<ve2dmn> hotfloppy: chmod doesn't work in a chat room :P
<Jordan_U> subuntu: That monitor's EDID info is probably bad, so it's advertizing itself of being capable of a mode (resolution / refresh rate) that it can't actually handle.
<hal> Dr_Willis: good news!  I fixed it setting the minimize windows duration in the "CompizConfig Settings Manager"
<Lalitha> ve2dmn, I cannot use SCIM and parcellite. They both appear on the tray but if i click they kill themselves and restart themselves (!!) .. I also tried killing scim from the task manager many times. Every time i kill it , it restarts.. A VIRUS , it behaves like A VIRUS.
<Jordan_U> subuntu: You'll have to figure out what it actually can handle, and write a manual Xorg.conf.
<hal> thank you for your help Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> hal:  you may as well just turn off the effects. :)
<Dr_Willis> hal:  you want a 30 sec+ flame/explosion to close the windows. You know you do!
<amanita> Dr_Willis ill post to u, wait a bit...
<s34n> what does it take to load the acx111 driver for pcmcia?
<hal> Dr_Willis: hehe, I don't!  ;-)
<Lalitha> ve2dmn, task manager = system monitor. Sorry, i am new to buntu from windows and i am not used to the naming system ;-)
<ve2dmn> Lalitha: and you probably need SCIM
<RustyNickle> damn Im good :)
<magellan> ufw is installed by default in ubuntu lucyd right
<Lalitha> ve2dmn, I have scim installed. TO type in tamil, hindi, telugu... It has been working for a week (i installed scim a week ago)
<Pici> magellan: yes.
<magellan> q
<abhi_nav> Lalitha, use ibus
<Lalitha> ve2dmn, do you know why scim acts like a virus? every time i kill scim from sys monitor, It just restarts itself.. I tried right click > kill , right click > kill over seventy times :P
 * JJovereats Dagnabit - I have code to share - I'll post a link for you guys to click to download - It will change your titlebar over to the correct side.
<magellan> does ufw run in default os should i run it and configure also
<hotfloppy> ve2dmn, need help regarding chown .. can u help ?
<amanita> Dr_Willis http://www.fileserve.com/file/SWhdpgg
<Lalitha> abhi_nav, I am an absolute beginner. Please talk in a way that i can understand. What is ibus ? is it in the software center ?
<ve2dmn> Lalitha: because it is restarted by the system. Something is probably depending on it
<Pici> !controls | JJovereats
<ubottu> JJovereats: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<ve2dmn> hotfloppy: what is the question?
<drizzt_> magellan, ufw is a frontend to iptables, which uses module compiled into kernel
<hotfloppy> ask this twice already, and now i ask for the third time..
<hotfloppy> i just move my /home as an external partition from / but now the owner of my $home is root.. tried issue sudo chown -R hotfloppy:hotfloppy /home/hotfloppy but getting the error chown: cannot access `/home/hotfloppy/.gvfs': Permission denied.. how do i solve this ?
<abhi_nav> Lalitha, system = preferences = ibus
<subuntu> Jordan_U: what do i do, look up the manufacturers monitor info?  its a westinghouse lcd monitor, model L1928NV, input 100-240v, 50-60Hz, does that convey any info i need?
<peturi> Would someone please recomment me a good ncurses based mp3 player?
<ve2dmn> hotfloppy: do you have remote or usb key plugged in?
<Lalitha> "daemon is not started, restart now" i have clicked  yes
<JJovereats> Here is the link: http://theinfositebyjackj.webs.com/Bash%20Scripts/TitleBarChange%20v1.0%20Final%20RTM.sh - Might have some bugs - I made a script to automate the process of doing the changeover back to normal layout.
<Dr_Willis> hotfloppy:  what filesystem is the  external partition?
 * JJovereats thinks you need to understand: You need to respect the odd useful creation.
<drizzt_> which package provides keyboard switcher in notification area??
<Pici> JJovereats: This really isn't the channel to share software in, it is for support only. Sorry.
<JJovereats> ok where is the randomness one?
<Lalitha> abhi_nav, it says "  export GTK_IM_MODULE=ibus  export XMODIFIERS=@im=ibus export QT_IM_MODULE=ibus" and i have done that from nautilus manager. What must i do now ?
<LjL> !ot | JJovereats
<ubottu> JJovereats: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Lalitha> ve2dmn, thanks for replying......! B-)
<hotfloppy> ve2dmn, nope..
<abhi_nav> Lalitha, nothing just go ahead ignore msg
<hotfloppy> Dr_Willis, ext4.. my / is ext3
<subuntu> Jordan_U: let me know if you're too busy to get into this, i appreciate all the time you gave us yesterday
<ve2dmn> hotfloppy: .gvfs is the gnome virtual file system, it's for things like remote Shares and Removable drives...
<Type-O> bastid_raZor, fixed it, lubuntu sets in /etc/cpufreqd.conf the default mode of performance
<hotfloppy> ve2dmn, is the usb modem count ?
<abhi_nav> Lalitha, follow onscreen instruction
<ve2dmn> hotfloppy: so It would be normal for you to not have permission on a remote machine
<apolo777> off off :((((((
<apolo777> off off :((((((
<apolo777> off off :((((((
<FloodBot4> apolo777: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> hotfloppy:  .gvfs is a special directory also.. you dont want to be chmoding it.. or messing with it. if the user is not logged in. you coudl remove it. and  chmod/chown the other files/dirs
<ve2dmn> hotfloppy: USB modem? unless this is a firmware interface or something.... highly unlikely
<DexterLB> could someone tell me what's the vino start command (the one in startup apps->remote desktop)? I accidently removed the entry :(
<drizzt_> hotfloppy, check if it's not mounted
<Dr_Willis> amanita:  taking 12 min+ to download...
<hotfloppy> ve2dmn, i connect to the internet using this Huawei e176 usb modem..
<ve2dmn> hotfloppy: it's probalby not that...
<abhi_nav> Lalitha, you want to type in some Indian lang and you want solution for that. right?
<hotfloppy> Dr_Willis, so they will not effect my $home usage ?
<ve2dmn> What is in that directory?
<amanita> Dr_Willis ill be waiting... It would be very nice if i could play this at linux... Makes no sense see a video about linux at windows.
<Lalitha> abhi_nav, No, Wrong.
<abhi_nav> Lalitha, then?
<s34n> I seem to have acx firmware, but no kernel module
<hotfloppy> drizzt_, which partition to check ? /home ? its mounted..
<Lalitha> abhi_nav, I already found the solution last week. Whenever i click on the scim icon on the tray, it just kills itself and restarts.
<kanhiya> hello everybody
<Lalitha> abhi_nav, and hey, starting ibus has helped it to prevent from killing itself. Thanks.
<ve2dmn> Lalitha: it's not actually "killed"... it's probably crashing
<magellan> hi lucyd lynx doesn't support multiple windows
<hotfloppy> ve2dmn: What is in that directory? <- is that for me ? $home.. err.. my home folder (surpised !! :P )
<abhi_nav> Lalitha, hmm you add ibus to startup aps
<magellan> or just hidden somewhere else on the settings
<ve2dmn> hotfloppy: can you do a "df -h" in a terminal?
<Dr_Willis> amanita:  it makes no sence for them to be using .wmv and rar's either...
<Lalitha> ve2dmn, even if i "Kill" from system monitor, It restarts ;-)
<ve2dmn> hotflppy: seems you have some kind of recursive mount
<amanita> Dr_Willis i agree... But its good stuff... What can i do? =/
<Dr_Willis> amanita:  the only wmv's ive ever had issues playing are either malware-virus laden, or drm'd
<Lalitha> abhi_nav, command to be added in startup applications ?
<subuntu> Dr_Willis, mikubuntu from yesterday prob with signal no screen .. i just installed 9.10 and it came up fine, but resolution was bad at 800 x 600, so i installed nvidia restricted driver (175 - recommended) but then when i restarted got black screen, not 'no signal' but 'out of range'
<abhi_nav> Lalitha, ibus-daemon
<ve2dmn> Lalitha: yeah, like I said: something is restarting it because, as a user you probalby have something depending on it.
<amanita> Dr_Willis im almost converting this shit...
<hotfloppy> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<subuntu> Dr_Willis, what do i do, look up the manufacturers monitor info?  its a westinghouse lcd monitor, model L1928NV, input 100-240v, 50-60Hz, does that convey any info i need?
<Lalitha> abhi_nav, yes, done.
<hotfloppy> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Lalitha> ve2dmn, you = ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> amanita:  ive made up scripts to let me right click -> convert to ogg, or whatever else i need.
<Lalitha> ve2dmn, Too much of hassles for a complete beginner like i am.
<Dr_Willis> subuntu:  dvi or vga connection? use dvi if you can
<amanita> Dr_Willis its a good idea
<ve2dmn> Lalitha: me == everything :)
<boing> where to start with learning ubuntu?
<Lalitha> ve2dmn, ;-)
<abhi_nav> Lalitha, and you know about adding yoru lang ? and how to switch to it? press ctrl + space
<hotfloppy> ve2dmn, my df -h -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/453453/
<Dr_Willis> amanita:  i spent many a day a few weeks back learning ffmpeg and mencoder basics. to learn how to conver tvideo to  my Cellphone and portable mp4 player  and the wifes portable player.
<Lalitha> boing, http://ubuntu-manual.org/ ??
<om26er> boing, ubuntu is simple and easy just like any other major OS
<subuntu> Dr_Willis, how do i tell?  looks like a 'serial' type pin connecting cord
<Lalitha> abhi_nav, yes yes, i know. or click on the icon and choose the language.
<subuntu> Dr_Willis: with the two set screws on either side
<Lalitha> abhi_nav, i am going to logout of the session and check. please don't exit the irc channel if you can.
<kuttan_> Lalitha needs PC-DOS ....
<ve2dmn> hotfloppy: everything seems ok...
<RustyNickle> the day is wasting away
<stercor> How do I get my digital xclock to open in the lower-left corner of the screen?
<Dr_Willis> subuntu:  dvi has a wide flat pin not just little round ones.
<Lalitha> Hi abhi_nav , You Are my angel ;-)
<abhi_nav> Lalitha, ;)
<subuntu> Dr_Willis: then i guess its vga
<amanita> Dr_Willis, must be a little it tricky, but u have a good result.
<hotfloppy> ve2dmn, yeap, i thought so.. actually, i just want to know what that .gvfs (is it? forgot already) thing is..
<s34n> shouldn'
<Lalitha> abhi_nav, Parcellite and Scim icon on the tray, now, does not  quit if i click on. Thanks , very much.
<amanita> Dr_Willis i'll code something for convert with right click too... Good idea.
<less> stercor: launch xclock from the command line with the -geometry option.
<Lalitha> ve2dmn, thanks to you too .
<abhi_nav> Lalitha, and make your language 'move up' in list so when you press ctrl + space ibus will directly give you the langu you want to type
<abhi_nav> Lalitha, :)
<Dr_Willis> amanita:  nautilus scripts are handy. theres one on gnomelook (i think) called (let me check)
<Dr_Willis> amanita:  called 'avconvert' - but it dosent work for me.
<Lalitha> abhi_nav, As of now, i only have the need of two languages, tamil and telugu. so i can click on the icon .. Thanks for your shortcut of ctrl space
<ociredeF> how do I find out what usb port to mount?
<amanita> Dr_Willis Hm... I'll search for something like that.
<stercor> less: and the arguments to -geometry option?
<s34n> shouldn't I be able to find an acx module in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/net/wireless ?
<less> stercor: the coordinates on the screen.
<ve2dmn> hotfloppy: you could try "chown -R hotfloppy:hotfloppy !(.gvfs)"
<zubin71> hey guys; a friend of mine installed ubuntu on his HP laptop(dv6500) and he's having trouble with his touchpad lock. everytime he locks his touchpad and unlocks it, it hangs for a few minutes. anyone else having the same problem?
<jgb> is there a problem with cpufreq-selector on lucid? I can't find anything on google, and cpufreq-selector doesn't work at all on my laptop
<Lalitha> abhi_nav, are there tamil fonts in app center ? or any commands to install tamil fonts ??
<ociredeF> I plugged a usb external hd to my computer and I don't know how to mount it
<ociredeF> any ideas?
<stercor> less: I know that the numbers are specific to the screen, but what are the letters for the options?
<abhi_nav> Lalitha, look when we press ctrl + space it give us english as default. so for this default 'move up' your required language
<ociredeF> it doesn't auto do it with nthis one. I don't know why
<jgb> ociredeF: dmesg | tail
<drizzt_> hotfloppy, run mount | grep '/.gvfs'
<abhi_nav> Lalitha, you can install tamil fonts. though i dont know how. you can find it from forum etc
<jgb> ociredeF: to see which device you must mount
<ve2dmn> Quick tip for everyone , if you want to ps | grep jave, but not show grep itself, do "ps | grep [j]ava" :)
<Dr_Willis> amanita:  the videos in that rar are.. .avi and one had a CRC failure. :)
<hotfloppy> drizzt_: gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/hotfloppy/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=hotfloppy)
<hotfloppy> drizzt_: thats what i got on mount
<kuttan_> stercor, use xwininfo on the app which you want positioned.. that will give you exact info to be used later
<Lalitha> abhi_nav, Is joining ubuntuforums free of cost ?
<amanita> Dr_Willis lol... Its in wmv here. Crazy shit
<abhi_nav> Lalitha, OFCOURSE!!!
<Dr_Willis> amanita:  they are .avi and file 13 and 14 played fine.
<ociredeF> jgb: well... but I still don't know
<ociredeF> which one should it be
<abhi_nav> Lalitha, this is (linux) world of freedom.
<stercor> Thanks! brb
<Lalitha> Lalitha, ok.  I am an absolute beginner so forgive my ignorance :-P
<Dr_Willis> amanita:  -rw-r--r-- 1 willis willis  48869376 2010-03-01 21:26 13_The Linux Kernel.avi
<Jordan_U> subuntu: According to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/13591  your LCD is claiming to be a CRT :)
<Wavesonics> how can i perminately change my hostname?
<erUSUL> !hostname | Wavesonics
<ubottu> Wavesonics: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<amanita> Dr_Willis man, im going crazy. Anyway, i'll convert them all... When i have de patience i'll reinstall ubuntu and run vlc... Thanks.
<kuttan_> Wavesonics hint hint
<kuttan_> cat /etc/hostname
<hotfloppy> ve2dmn: that command solved it.. those folder already mine..
<Lalitha> ve2dmn, abhi_nav after adding ibus daemon to start up, The language support in preferences also work , too.
<subuntu> Jordan_U: she has another (smaller) monitor, an hp, but i'd really prefer to get this monitor right for her
<hotfloppy> ve2dmn, drizzt_ : but i still dont understand.. what thing is it ?
<Dr_Willis> amanita:  they plaued right off for me in vlc. i am using the vlc 1.1 I think :)
<abhi_nav> Lalitha, hmm good :)
<ve2dmn>  glad to be helpful
<amanita> Dr_Willis my vlc dont start.
<amanita> Dr_Willis look what i got http://pastebin.com/jmUCZktq
<ve2dmn> yet nobody helped me yet :(
<kuttan_> ve2dmn wasup
<subuntu> Jordan_U: reading the bug report
<Lalitha> ve2dmn, :-|
<Dr_Willis> amanita:  1 am using the normal vlc. 1.0.6  the video codec is  'tscc' ive Never heard of that one befor
<Jordan_U> subuntu: Actually, it looks like the commend from tapio on that bug report may be unrelated to the OP's problem (so the comment about advertising itself as a CRT probably doesn't apply to you)
<hotfloppy> need to reboot.. testing either my problem already solve or not.. be back later..
<schlaftier> ve2dmn: nice one
<drizzt_> hotfloppy, usually .gvfs is mounted, so cannot be chowned/chmoded
<ve2dmn> I have a Dell laitutde E6410 laptop that won't boot without turning off power management
<ociredeF> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/6xtzdWXC
<ociredeF> I don't know whats my usb hd
<hotfloppy> drizzt_: if i already chown'ed it ?
<Lalitha> abhi_nav, when i have pidgin active, i don't get gmail notifier to work. How do i make both work together ?
<jgb> ociredeF: paste the output of dmesg | tail         in a pastebin
<kuttan_> ve2,,, set the verbose in grub entry for relavant kernel & see what it shows
<ve2dmn> kuttan_: I only have a black screen... :/
<Dr_Willis> amanita:  that looks more like soem vlc issue.. not a codec issue.. but im using 10.04 here. new install.. vlc 1.0.6  + ubuntu restricted extas/w32codecs and the 2 avi in that rar both play
<abhi_nav> Lalitha, dont know the solution. but try empathy im client
<Lalitha> abhi_nav, Pidgin appears beautiful than empathy :P (or i do not know how to make empathy appear good. :P )
<jgb> ociredeF: sorry, missed that line
<kuttan_> yup , ve2.... so set vga=ask verbose .. . give a very low value to vga ..
<abhi_nav> Lalitha, hmm
<amanita> Dr_Willis im pretty sure that is a vlc issue. And thats what i really want to solve, couse i think vlc would play my .wmv files just fine
<ve2dmn> kuttan_:  didn't think about that.. thanks
<Dr_Willis> amanita:  totem does not play them properly
<kuttan_> ve2xxx no probs .. hope you get it working ..
<Dr_Willis> amanita:  make a new user.. see if it works for them
<amanita> Dr_Willis, no
<amanita> Dr_Willis, already did. =/
<ve2dmn> kuttan_: I have to... It's sort of my job...
<Dr_Willis> amanita:  vlc works here, totem - has flashing bars.. lets try.. mplayer
<ociredeF> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/6xtzdWXC but I did  jgb
<jgb> ociredeF: ok so it's /dev/sdb, do sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb and see what partitions you have on it
<stercor> Thanks to all for the -geometry option.  It's working perfectly, and I learned something.
<moogler> does anyone here use tint2?
<kuttan_> ve2xxx... ahhmm interesting
<jgb> ociredeF: it's probably just /dev/sdb1
<amanita> Dr_Willis mlpayer gives me this error:  error opening/iniatilizing  the selected video_out (-vo) device
<less> stercool: that is kewl.
<Jordan_U> subuntu: I don't have time to help further, and I haven't had to manually mess with xorg.conf in ages :)
<less> s/cool/cor/
<amanita> Dr_willis after mplayer gives me this error, it plays only the audio
<Dr_Willis> amanita:  you ahve to set the defauilt video out first.. it stupidly defaults to  some weird thing.. instead of xv
<Dr_Willis> try -vo xv
<kuttan_> who so ever wrote xwininfo wins ..
<amanita> Dr_Willis let me see!
<subuntu> Jordan_U: ok, thx for your help
<Jordan_U> subuntu: ##linux May have some old timers that still remember that ancient black magic :)
<jgb> ociredeF: then sudo mkdir /mnt/tmp; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/tmp
<subuntu> Jordan_U: haha
<amanita> Dr_Willis i have to set this at mplayer?
<Dr_Willis> I normally set it with the gui in gmplayer or smplayer
<kuttan_> how so ever hard I am trying to appreciate work done by empathy developers .. got to go back to pidgin..
<jgb> ociredeF: that will always work, now you can look for a way to fix ubuntu to mount it automatically... maybe you'll have to edit fstab, not sure how it's currently done
<amanita> haahaah
<amanita> Dr_Willis dude, awesome!
<Dr_Willis> amanita:  mplayer dont like it either.. thast must be some weird codec.. it does some sound, then starts skipping
<Dr_Willis> amanita:  did it finally work?
<amanita> Dr_Willis i've just seted to Xv at mplayer
<steev> hey all, i'm trying to connect a bluetooth mouse and keyboard to my Ubuntu 10.04 system.  Keyboard is a Logitech MX5000 and the mouse is the Logitech MX 1000.  For a bit, I was prompted to grant/deny access to some random service, but it would just do that whenever I moved the mouse
<phoenix_> does mounting of drives take up system resources?
<amanita> Dr_Willis yup! Great! A tiny problem, and so annoying...
<steev> if I use blueman-assistant, then when I try to pair the mouse up... it prompts me to enter the passkey on the mouse...
<amanita> Dr_Willis thanks a lot!
<Dr_Willis> amanita:  no idea why vlc dont like it.. weird.
<kralyk> HI... (sry for off-topic but) Is there someone from NORWAY around? ;-)
<Dr_Willis> mplayer here dont like it. :) well smplayer
<ociredeF> mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<ociredeF>  jgb
<amanita> Dr_Willis vlc isnt running here.
<steev> all the posts about bluetooth that I find on the Ubuntu forums seem to be from around 2007
<amanita> Dr_Willis vlc dont start. Isnt a codec problem, its a vlc issue.
<jgb> ociredeF: what do you see when you do sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb ?
<inx-live> steev: if you just try one or the other - keyboard alone or mouse alone, do either work?
<Dr_Willis> amanita:  check google for info on that codec perhaps.
<ociredeF> jfatal error from hell press any key or world will collide
<amanita> Dr_Willis no, no... The VLC isnt working. The program dont start up.
<Dr_Willis> amanita:  ffprobe says the video is ---->  Stream #0.0: Video: camtasia, rgb555, 800x600, 15 tbr, 15 tbn, 15 tbc
<Dr_Willis> amanita:  ive never seen a camtasia codec.. may be some screen shot thing
<steev> inx-live: i haven't tried just the keyboard yet - they are currently working fine on the windows machine next to it - and when I plug the dongle into the ubuntu box, I get the polkit prompt to grant/deny - when i hit grant, what i see in the syslog is "HUP or ERR on socket"
<hotfloppy> guys.. after finished copy my /home to another partition (to use as new /home), do i need to issue chown right away.. or after rebooting ?
<zus> whats up with ubutnu within the past 24 hours?! im getting error when updating,  some compiz feature like a magnifing window would pop up with  super m, now a small menu drops down from under the enevlope up top.... gnome DO with super space isnt working as of 10 minutes ago,....it's always  something......
<amanita> Dr_Willis no dude, my vlc isnt working, understand?
<inx-live> amanita: where did you get that?
<nixbox> I am trying to install Ubuntu 10.04, when i get to the partition step, there is no entry in the table and all buttons are disbaled, doing an fdisk /dev/sda (on a console) shows partitions, what is the problem?
<amanita> inx-live that what?
<erUSUL> hotfloppy: if you moved it correctly you shouldn't need to chown ...
<jgb> ociredeF: it should look like http://pastebin.com/TFK5sLKG , does the disk work on other computers?
<erUSUL> !search home
<ubottu> Found: disks, separatehome, cvs, aol-#ubuntu-offtopic, teg, trogdor-#ubuntuforums, awn, putty, ssh, gdesklets and 6 more, see http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=home
<erUSUL> !separatehome | hotfloppy
<ubottu> hotfloppy: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<inx-live> steev: which version ubuntu?
<ociredeF> jgb: it doesn
<ociredeF> doesn't sorry
<subuntu> Dr_Willis: Jordan_U is suggesting that i may need to edit an xorg.conf file, is that something you might be able to help with?  or anybody?  trying to get my friends installation up and running.
<jgb> ociredeF:  it doesn't work on other computers?
<drizzt_> hotfloppy, gdm will kick you if your home has wrong permissions
<ociredeF> nope, it doesn't
<Dr_Willis> amanita:  im still trying to figure out why you said it was a wmv.. when i got a .avi .....
<ociredeF> and it was actually my backup disk
<jgb> ociredeF: is it a new disk, or do you need to recover data from it?
<Dr_Willis> amanita:  can vlc play ANything else at all?
<kuttan> <hotfloppy> so long as you have root password & root access has been enabled by you .. there is no problem
<steev> inx-live: 10.04
<Pici> !noroot | kuttan hotfloppy
<ubottu> kuttan hotfloppy: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<ociredeF> if I was able to recover it's contnt, that would make me really happy
<amanita> Dr_Willis maybe couse the link i give to u was a diferent source of mine.
<inx-live> steev: you have fully updated?
<Dr_Willis> amanita:  could be they have differnt links/downloads depending on the browser you are browsing the site with also.
<Dr_Willis> amanita:  you downloaded the thing originally in windows?
<hotfloppy> Pici: didnt asked about root password
<kuttan> <hotfloppy> <ubottu> I agree , but not harm in informing .. no blasphemy :P
<amanita> Dr_Willis yup, couse i'd to search again. No, i downloaded originally at ubuntu.
<steev> inx-live: should be
<amanita> Dr_Willis i'd to go to windows for make sure that the video was ok.
<Pici> hotfloppy: kuttan suggested it to you, I was just making sure that you both knew that it wasn't supported ;)
<hotfloppy> erUSUL: but i just moved my /home just now and i got an error and my /home/hotfloppy got owned by root..
<Dr_Willis> amanita:  well that rar did have a bad file in it.. so  its hard to tell whats going on. at least now you can watch that Exciteing video about the linux kernel.
<hotfloppy> Pici: yeah.. thanks ;)
 * Dr_Willis hands amanita  some no-doze
<inx-live> steev: did you say this was a laptop?  if so, does it have bluetooth builtin?
<amanita> hahaha
<amanita> oh yeah
<jgb> ociredeF: first things first, how big is the disk? do you have space to copy the whole thing to?
<jgb> ociredeF: and please prefix your questions with my nick, so I can spot it easily
<erUSUL> hotfloppy: then you need the chown ... ( note i said *if* you moved it correctly )
<hotfloppy> erUSUL: i followed the instruction on psychocat strictly..
<amanita> Dr_Willis but i dont have problem to run the files, my problem with vlc is other issue... The VLC dont start, isnt running.
<erUSUL> hotfloppy: boot into recovery mode to do the chown
<Dr_Willis> amanita:  even just by itself it dont run eh?  not trying to play a file
<subuntu> Dr_Willis: a question that just occured to me ... is it possible to use a livecd to edit and work on an underlying installed os?
<ociredeF> jgb: it's not that big, it's 20 GB or something, and I am not interested in the whole content
<amanita> Dr_Willis i think i cant make myself clear... The software VLC isnt starting the interface.
<Dr_Willis> subuntu:  of course.
<amanita> Dr_Willis not even by itself.
<hotfloppy> erUSUL: already done the chown part just now.. in normal boot mode..
<Dr_Willis> amanita:  that is weird then.. You havent been upgrading any thing from  unofficial sites have you?
<inx-live> amanita: did you download VLC from repos?
<erUSUL> hotfloppy: ok, good luck
<kuttan> <Pici> No hard feelings .. :P
<amanita> Dr_Willis no, i've downloaded from ubuntu sources... When i start it from the terminal i got this: http://pastebin.com/jmUCZktq
<amanita> inx-live yup, from the official repositories...
<steev> inx-live: no, it is a desktop system, using the logitech Bluetooth 2.0 EDR dongle (came with the set)
<hotfloppy> erUSUL: i just want to know when you we do the chown.. straight away after moving /home or after rebooting ?
<amanita> inx-live and then i got this http://pastebin.com/jmUCZktq
<jgb> ociredeF: the proper way to do it is to dd the whole image to another disk and work on that. if it isn't that important, you can just run your recovery software directly on the disk. YMMV. you can try foremost first. it's in the repo's
<erUSUL> hotfloppy: it should not matter
<kuttan> hotfloppy: Just take a backup of your home dir ..
<erUSUL> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<subuntu> Dr_Willis: is that an option for this particular monitor problem?  cause as it is i have no monitor.
<hotfloppy> ociredeF: you can try testdisk or photorec.. nice tools
<inx-live> steev: in a terminal what do you see with "lsusb"
<Dr_Willis> subuntu:  if a live cd works.. you can chroot into an installed system and do things with it. depending on the problems.
<ociredeF> jgb sorry, I am not following you... do i need to download something?
<jgb> ociredeF: no
<jgb> ociredeF: sudo apt-get install foremost
<Dr_Willis> Bed time for me. Night all.
<jgb> ociredeF: what type of files do you want to recover?
<subuntu> Dr_Willis: yes the livecd workd on this, i used it to install .. din't have the prob till i installed the nvidea proprietary drivers
<inx-live> amanita: I would uninstall VLC and grap it from the videolan website
<ociredeF> jgb: mostly music, videos and some bookmarks and stuff
<hotfloppy> erUSUL, kuttan : thanks..
<boing> how can i enable the cube to function
<Administrator_> .
<sec-r1z> guys yesterday i was talking with some guys about the bug in 10.04 which make the distro hangs for seconds i think it fixed now "aptitude update && aptitude dist-upgrade" :-D
<ociredeF> anyways, I am kind of set right now... I installed the whole OS again, I guess if it's not possible to access the files I would like to at least format it to make it usable again
<jgb> ociredeF: I would advise you to do  dd if=/dev/sdb conv=sync,noerror bs=64K of=/home/username/brokendisk.dd   first
<carneiro> skeeter101: u there ?
<joshua_roberts> where are login screen themes and other themes stored in Ubuntu?  I am just wondering because as I download new ones I would like to keep them all in one place.
<ociredeF> dd: opening `/dev/sdb': No such file or directory
<joshua_roberts> anyone have an idea?
<TheGiantMoa> I have a quick question. Whenever I plug my netbook in (Running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS) the screen goes black and I have to press a button or move my mouse for it to come back and from there it requires me to log back in. Any idea how to disable this?
<steev> inx-live: i'm giving up for now - i got it seemingly working - the keyboard itself says connected on the lcd, but as soon as the assistant closes, the keyboard doesn't work anymore - and rather than throw the keyboard out the window, ill just keep using it on my windows box
<hotfloppy> joshua_roberts: check on /usr/share/theme .. i think they should be in there..
<Wavesonics> what package do i need for doing network shares?
<carneiro>   Wavesonics : samba server
<ociredeF> jgb: dd: opening `/dev/sdb': No such file or directory
<jgb> ociredeF: you sound kinda screwed... take the disk out and put it back in, and see what  dmesg | tail  says... then try dd again.
<sec-r1z> Wavesonics: aptitude search samba
<gui1> hi, i need some help with installing a LOGITECH QuickCam Pro 9000
<drizzt_> which package provides keyboard switcher in notification area??
<hotfloppy> TheGiantMoa: try disabling your screensaver.. or the lock screen on screensaver preferences..
<TheGiantMoa> okay, I'll try
<hotfloppy> TheGiantMoa: havent use 10.04 yet :)
<om26er> abhi_nav, you were facing empathy small fonts issue?
<m_v> anyone have a problem with Flash where it stops playing/functioning (blanks out) and requires a page refresh to get back?
<frankk> Can someone help I hope? I have an Epson Workforce 600 printer that I just bought. I set it up to work via WiFi. The printer works great, but I can't get it to scan. I've been going crazy for 2 days now reading every post on the Internet. I got it to start scanning but it jams in the middle of the scan.
<abhi_nav> om26er, yes how you know?
<carneiro> m_v: try removing gnash
<carneiro> m_v: install flash using synaptic
<SpyderBite> frankk: Jamming? Did you try scanning from a windows or mac machine to make sure it wasn't the scanner?
<hotfloppy> abhi_nav: om26er hacked you ! lol..
<joshua_roberts> hotfloppy thanks will do
<m_v> carneiro: thanks, in that order?
<abhi_nav> hotfloppy, :)
<carneiro> m_v:  yes
<om26er> abhi_nav, I hang there. the problem is fixed in maverick and there is a patched version you can get it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/531835/comments/20
<ociredeF> jgb: same thing
<abhi_nav> om26er, you mean i have to install new version of empathy for that?
<ociredeF> is there at least a way to keep this disk usable or should i throw it to the garbage?
<om26er> abhi_nav, just the theme
<hotfloppy> joshua_roberts: welcome..
<carneiro> m_v: make sure there is no other flash plugin installed and then try installing flash player from synaptic
<subuntu> heeeeeellllllllp! i installed 9.10 for my friend (and wiped her xp), and now i don't have any screen.  after i installed nvidia drivers and restarted monitor black, message says 'out of range'
<JyZyXEL> can ubuntu do cryptmount installation?
<abhi_nav> om26er, ohh ok
<abhi_nav> om26er, thanks
<JyZyXEL> fully encrypted ubuntu installation, is it supported?
<om26er> abhi_nav, np :)
<abhi_nav> om26er, and why #empathy people dont point me to here?
<om26er> abhi_nav, they dont know
<OllyO> I need some help getting the latest version of VLC ... Am I in the right place?
<Wavesonics> I grabbed the Samba package, but still cant setup file sharing
<abhi_nav> om26er, why? then you tell them naa? its really useful
<Wavesonics> whatelse do i need?
<steffan> Wavesonics: did you read !samba?
<carneiro> Wavesonics:  u need to edit smb.conf
<carneiro> Wavesonics: there are enuff examples in smb.conf for u to configure network shares ..
<shoopdawoop> JyZyXEL: yes you can use LVM with LUKS to encrypt your hdd
<om26er> abhi_nav, or we could try to get it fixed in Lucid too.
<frankk> SpyderBite: I didn't try on a windows machine
<sn1988> any1 know how to use chroot with internet access... Im trying to repair an existing ubuntu with a live cd, but when I chroot the mounted device it wont use internet :/
<JyZyXEL> shoopdawoop: but at what point does the installation ask that?
<JyZyXEL> im now that the preparing partitions stage???!
<abhi_nav> om26er, ok
<Spock> thats cool you guys hide chanserv
<m_v> carneiro: looks like gnash isn't installed out of the box, do you recommend just uninstalling and reinstalling flash through synaptic? last install was via apt-get
<shoopdawoop> JyZyXEL: I am not sure if the standard installation is giving you that option
<ociredeF> so... jgb... is there a way to save my soul?
<carneiro> m
<JyZyXEL> shoopdawoop: ok so which installation gives that then?
<carneiro> m_v: yes i did that on 10.04 ... it worked ...
<shoopdawoop> JyZyXEL: the alternate install CD and the netboot install do
<blockcold> hi bazhang
<shoopdawoop> JyZyXEL: I just googled and found this http://kuparinen.org/martti/comp/ubuntu/en/cryptolvm.html
<JyZyXEL> i need to download a whole new installation CD for that? u_u
<foxlover> Hey, I've VirtualBox OSE 3.1.6 installed here. I added the new Oracle repositories in my Synaptic. Could I install the new VirtualBox now or I need to uninstall my version before?
<_KAMI_> Ma, kissé szkeptikusan, a téli kabátomban mentem dolgozni. Nem bántam meg, egy pillanatig sem fáztam, áztam. Így a nyár közepén ez egy meglepő fordulat.
<LjL> !hu | _KAMI_
<ubottu> _KAMI_: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<JyZyXEL> doesn
<guzu> hello all
<JyZyXEL> doesn't the standard install cd contain alternate installer?
<abhi_nav> om26er, I really appreciate your work. I am now using pidgin. please drop me a memoser when this fix get officialy fixed in empathy. Please Please dont get me wrong. I hope you understand. :)
<guzu> how can i install grub to mbr? (10.04 , after install)
<abhi_nav> memoserve*
<drizzt_> does wine have irc channel?
<hotfloppy> JyZyXEL: no, they're not..
<JyZyXEL> are you serious
<abhi_nav> drizzt_, #winehq
<frankk> SpyderBite: I read online where people were having the same problem. Most of the posts I read were from 2008, and they were running 8.04
<JyZyXEL> how do i apt-get the alternate installer then
<hotfloppy> JyZyXEL: you have to download alternate cd iso from ubuntu site..
<LjL> JyZyXEL: ehm... you don't? o_O to get the alternate installer, you download the alternate CD.
<drizzt_> which package provides keyboard switcher in notification area??
<JyZyXEL> no im not doing that since i already have a standard ubuntu installer cd all booted up and ready
<om26er> abhi_nav, sure :)
<LjL> JyZyXEL: then why do you want the alternate installer?
<abhi_nav> om26er, ohh. Thanks friend!! :)
<JyZyXEL> cause i wanna do encrypted installation
<JyZyXEL> apparrently the desktop installer doesn't do that
<chris8> Hey room--is it possible to install only the default network manager off a boot disc? or am I looking at a full reinstall? please don't ask what happened to my network manager :P
<SpyderBite> frankk: the only reason I asked is cause if the scanner is physically jamming then that sounds more like a hardware vs. software problem. Only way to verify is to try scanning on another machine and try to duplicate the problem. If it works.. then you're right.. its an OS issue. If not, you saved yourself more time troubleshooting in the wrong place.
<carneiro> skeeter101:  problem resolved ?
<LjL> JyZyXEL: the doc says: Ubuntu 9.04 extended the Encrypted Private directory technology to actually cover the entire home directory. Ubuntu 9.04 users should add the boot option "user-setup/encrypt-home=true" to the kernel boot parameters when installing from the Desktop CD. If installing from the Alternate or Server CD, the option will always appear. The user will be asked if they want to encrypt their home directory.
<shoopdawoop> JyZyXEL: well you could do it with the standard live CD. but it's not an option you can just click on, instead you would have to do it manually. so if you can not do it manually, get the alternate install cd
<JyZyXEL> no i wanna encrypt the whole OS
<JyZyXEL> shoopdawoop: yes i wanna do it manually
<ociredeF> hey guys, I got a prob
<shoopdawoop> JyZyXEL: then google it, there's a lot of info
<ociredeF> I got a usb hard drive that computers won't even recognize
<ociredeF> it's screwed... computers won't even recignize it... is there a way to format it and make it usable again?
<JyZyXEL> google what
<JyZyXEL> how am i supposed to google how to start alternate install from desktop ubuntu cd
<carneiro> ociredeF: is it hardware issue ?
<hotfloppy> JyZyXEL: try downloading the alternate cd from here: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<LjL> JyZyXEL: he's not telling you to google how to start the alternate installer from the desktop cd, because that is *not possible*. he's telling you to google how to encrypt your filesystem manually. the first result of that googling will likely be https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FullDiskEncryptionHowto
<Lord_Rahl> ociredeF, does it show up if you do a 'lsusb' in the term
<chris8> help please--is it possible to reinstall only certain programs off a boot disc?
<Jordan_U> !google | shoopdawoop
<ubottu> shoopdawoop: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<BusterBFMC> I have a question about Skype recognizing my headset on Lucid, has anyone encountered this?
<SmokeyD> how can I launch a command as a user that doesn't have a valid shell (the way daemons are sometimes launched)
<hotfloppy> JyZyXEL: forgive me if i'm giving the wrong address.. i just order the cd due to limited bandwidth usage..
<guzu> chris8, dpkg -i ?
<JyZyXEL> LjL: its gonna be pretty darn hard after the installation
<SmokeyD> There is a daemon that is doing stuff on my server, and I just want to test it out
<knxville> Do anyone know how I get Elementary Theme?
<chris8> guzu: it's the network manager i'm trying to reinstall :/ don't ask
<guzu> chris8, ok
<LjL> SmokeyD: sudo -s -u username
<shoopdawoop> Jordan_U: he said he wants to do it manually instead of using the alternate cd. if he can not use google, he can not do it manually. so it was a safeguard. thank you
<LjL> SmokeyD: or just sudo -u username <command>
<SmokeyD> LjL: ah, ok, thanks
<JesusMcCloud-lt> i am force to use 2.6.34 on lucid because of my touchpad and i am looking for the ureadahed patch to build a custom .34 kernel with ureadahed support
<chris8> or is that some awesome command that finds a copy of default programs on my HD? :P
<ociredeF> Lord_Rahl: this is what I get http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/qR2UvQjS
<LjL> JyZyXEL: probably. the alternative is obtaining the Alternate or Minimal CD.
<JesusMcCloud-lt> knxville, http://ppa.launchpad.net/elementaryart/elementarydesktop/ubuntu <your version here> main
<JyZyXEL> is there an alternative netinstall cd?
<chris8> Guzu: actually i never removed the default network manager, but when i removed Wicd i seem to have no network manager running...
<Jordan_U> JyZyXEL: The alternative, minimal, and netinstall CDs all use the same installer.
<knxville> JesusMcCloud-lt: thanks alot mate
<JesusMcCloud-lt> nP
<JyZyXEL> where do i even find those installers
<foxlover> Hey, I've VirtualBox OSE 3.1.6 installed here. I added the new Oracle repositories in my Synaptic. Could I install the new VirtualBox now or I need to uninstall my version before?
<Xecuter> hi! I've searched everywhere for the language settings, but still ardour is using another language than english or norwegian! how come?
<Lord_Rahl> ociredeF, I do not see a usb anything in there except IMC but that a network apt I think
<chrowe> I am trying to install 10.04 on my Acer Aspire 1410 from the standard CD download and it keeps hanging
<LjL> JyZyXEL: it's the minimal CD.
<LjL> !minimal > JyZyXEL    (JyZyXEL, see the private message from ubottu)
<hotfloppy> JyZyXEL: i think this is what you want -> http://tw.releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ubuntu-10.04-alternate-i386.iso
<ociredeF> it shows what I sent you from the pastebin
<taiyal> wht's with ~/.gvfs and why can't root do anything to it?
<JyZyXEL> no thats not
<chris8> Hey room, after removing Wicd, i have no network manager running on my lappy; how do I get the default manager up and running?
<hotfloppy> JyZyXEL: sorry if thats not :)
<JyZyXEL> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<JyZyXEL> thats the one i want
<MarkDude> http://www.severedfifth.com/2010/06/22/next-severed-fifth-tv-videocast-tue-22nd-june-2010/
<BusterBFMC> Question, would asking about Skype be off topic?
<hotfloppy> good boy :P
<LjL> MarkDude: ?
<ociredeF> Lord_Rahl then as I said... it can't find it
<ociredeF> is there a way?
<MarkDude> If you like loud music - Jono Bacon will be live at noon talking about new stuff with his band Severed Fifth
<LjL> MarkDude: please don't spam
<MarkDude> Not spamming - Jono is the head of the Ubuntu Community
<Pici> MarkDude: Thats still not Ubuntu related.
<Lord_Rahl> ociredeF, Yes, i see it. I dont see any USB drive. is there a led on it to show it plug in?
<MarkDude> My bad, sry
<ociredeF> yes, there's a led
<frankk> SpyderBite: Thanks, I'll check that out!
<gui1> hi, i need help with my camera's integrated microphone, i can't get it to work on skype, does any one have faced this problem
<Jordan_U> MarkDude: Try #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<MarkDude> Jordan_U, oops you are right, wrong channel. This place is for fixing stuff, not loud stuff, sorry folks
<abhi_nav> om26er, may I pm you?
<[DarkSun]> ok, noob question here, ubuntu 10.04,  how can i get openssh to start on boot?
<BusterBFMC> Question, is there any apps that will help Lucid with sound devices and set up
<Lord_Rahl> ociredeF, If it does not show in their the kernel does not see it to mount it. does it work in windows or mac
<Pici> [DarkSun]: Install it.  It will start at boot by default.
<om26er> abhi_nav, sure
<[DarkSun]> pici, i did, it didnt
<Pici> [DarkSun]: How did you install it?
<[DarkSun]> via the gui package manager
<solar_george> [DarkSun] make sure it is the server package apt://openssh-server
<Jordan_U> [DarkSun]: Did you install openssh-server?
<BlaDe> Hi guys, i'm getting: FastCgiIpcDir /var/lib/apache2/fastcgi: access for server (uid 1001, gid 1001) failed: write not allowe
<Pici> [DarkSun]: What does    service ssh status   report?
<BlaDe> does anyone know the cause?
<[DarkSun]> 1 sec, not at that pc atm
<dope_> hallo
<Jordan_U> guzu: To install grub2 from a liveCD see: grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<Lord_Rahl> BlaDe, I believe that folder is owned by www-data, you are trying to write to it with a user does not have permission
<deryl> 1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c/quit restarting client
<Lord_Rahl> BlaDe, you can add that user to the www-data group. Google groupadd
<thune3> ociredeF: does the end of dmesg or /var/log/messages show any kernel activity regarding you drive. And have you tried a different USB port. (if this is a external hdd, does it have external power?)
<BusterBFMC> I have a question please, can anyone help he with a Skype issue that I have?
<ronaldo__> hello
<ronaldo__> hello
<solar_george> BusterBFMC what is the question?
<ronaldo__> antonio hello
<ronaldo__> any help here
<angelete2> hi
<ronaldo__> angelete hi
<angelete2> i have a problem with my lvm volume
<BlaDe> Lord_Rahl,  how do I find out which user it is ?
<ronaldo__> any help here...
<Zikker> hi
<ronaldo__> zikker hi
<rafael> i want  to know user kismet
<angelete2> i have two disks, and i've created a raid1 volume
<BusterBFMC> Thank you, I can not get Skype to recognize my USB headset
<ronaldo__> i want to know zikker
<hotfloppy> ronaldo__: just ask if you got a question..
<angelete2> and i've also created a lvm volume over this raid
<kostkon> BusterBFMC, install the PulseAudio Device Chooser utility
<solar_george> BusterBFMC right click on your volume icon and select sound preferences
<angelete2> i've added my lvm volume to my fstab file
<Zikker>  hi guys ive got a problem, can any Ubuntu program broadcast by rtsp?
<Lord_Rahl> cat /etc/passwd and look for the name:x:1001
<BusterBFMC> Thank you very much people!
<angelete2> and now i can't boot my computer
<kostkon> BusterBFMC, start skype, then open the pulseaudio volume control and set a input device for skyoe
<angelete2> i get ureadahead-other main process terminated with status 4 and it gets hung
<BlaDe> ok thanks lord
<angelete2> if i comment the line in fstab file, everything goes well
<BusterBFMC> Thank you for your expertise :)
<Lord_Rahl> BlaDe, np
<Aggrav8d> hi!  i started up my server today and i'm getting "/dev/sda1 contains a file system with errors. swapon failed." then it does a disk check, then it loads the system in read-only.
<Aggrav8d> what do i do to fix this?
<sn1988> what can I do against this error sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu, when I actually mounting an existing system and I made it with resolv.conf to access internet :/
<Aggrav8d> oh, and it doesn't appear to fix the bugs
<durt> Aggrav8d, does it not instruct you to run fsck manually?
<Xecuter> how  do i remove a language from env?
<Aggrav8d> nope.  does it as part of mountall on startup
<Aggrav8d> fsck is reporting the errors, i think, and then faililng to fix them.
<Vigo> angelete2: Dual Boot?
<Aggrav8d> duplicate or bad blocks in use, multiply claimed blocks, assuming drive cache: write through.
<Aggrav8d> fsck terminated with status 4
<gui1> does any one know how to enable a microphone on ubuntu?
<Aggrav8d> now i'm running it manually
<solar_george> sn1988 you need to add the hostname ubuntu to the /etc/hosts of the existing system on the same line as its old hostname
<shoopdawoop> sn1988: add the line '127.0.1.1 ubuntu' to your /etc/hosts
<[DarkSun]> problem fixed, was my fault, no coffee makes me something something
<Aggrav8d> is there a way to run fsck with a progress meter so i have some idea it hasn't crashed?
<Pici> [DarkSun]: go crazy?  I mean, good to hear you got it working.
<solar_george> gui1 what program are you trying to use the microphone in?
<[DarkSun]> Pici, yea.. we re-did our subnetting yesterday
<sn1988> thanks, can I add it temporarily via terminal via "hostname 127.0.1.1 ubuntu" or do I have to edit the file? btw, the hosts file on mounted system or "live system"
<[DarkSun]> and genious me forgot that, so....yea :/
<gui1> solar_george, thanks for replying, any program, lets say sound recorder
<durt> Aggrav8d, ya, man fsck for the right switch.
<kuttan> <Pici> how can I enable autofsck in ubuntu like rhel
<Error404NotFound> how can i covert a putty generated key to standard linux pair of keys of the form priv_key and pub_key.pub
<solar_george> <sn1988> you could just change the hostname of the live system to that of your existing one using the hostname command
<Aggrav8d> [DarkSun] - i think you spelled that wrong.  genious is how you describe a person who is really helpful.
<durt> kuttan, IIRC, it's set to 24 or 26 mounts.
<solar_george> gui1 well I assume you've tried and it doesn't work?
 * Aggrav8d does not troll very well
<Phylock> any good wine frontends out there to easy creation, prefix etc
<alpha_> One in five boots make me have to run fsck because the system time is wrong (it thinks it is 2007 or something). Why is this so?
<dope_> helo no german chat????
<[DarkSun]> Aggrav8d, generious is how u decribe someone who is helpfull, genious is how you describe someone of above average inteligance, and obviously not me today :/
<gui1> solar_george, right
<sn1988> solar_george, so I will have to open the hosts file of the mounted system via gedit?
<Pici> !de | dope_
<ubottu> dope_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<kuttan> <durt> that not what I meant .. its like 'touching' a file . next boot it happens
<Aggrav8d> [DarkSun]: i could have sworn that was gregarius
<solar_george> sn1988 no just run hostname oldhostname in the live system before chrooting
<ozstr1ker> hello there
<Pici> !ot | Aggrav8d
<ubottu> Aggrav8d: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ozstr1ker> why i cant install gnome back? 10.04
<abhi_> hi guys...
<solar_george> gui1 right click on your volume control icon and select sound preferences
<BlaDe> Lord_Rahl,  I added the user to the www-data group and it still says the same thing
<abhi_> the mouse pointer is swinging when i m placing two fingers on my touch patch while in windows this is not the case..
<solar_george> gui1 there's a tab for input with a volume meter so you can check you've selected the correct input
<BlaDe>  did usermod -a -G www-data blade
<Randolph> hello all
<ozstr1ker> hey answer me plz if someone has same problem in 10.04?
<novastar> does anyone know how to change the keyboard, so when i hit the 0 key on the numpad it doesn't go to insert?
<phisher1> uh
<Phylock> novastar-  try num luck
<phisher1> turn your numlock on
<BlaDe> system -> preferences -> keyboard
<abhi_> can anyone tell me how can i resolve the issue.. i have already install gsynaptic but it is no help
<kuttan> <Pici> ?
<gui1> solar_george, thanks alot!!
<durt> abhi, might be set to scroll on right side of mouse pad.
<solar_george> gui1 np
<ozstr1ker> gnome: Depends: swfdec-mozilla but it is not going to be installed waf???
<Pici> kuttan: I don't know, have you asked the channel? Maybe someone else knows.
<sn1988> well I tried hostname oldhostname and then chrooted, but I'm getting the same error :/
<kuttan> <Pici> I did ..
<Pici> kuttan: Well, as much as I'd like to know everything, I don't.  Sorry.
<solar_george> sn1988 you did remmeber to change oldhostname for the actuall hostname of your old system?
<sn1988> yep
<solar_george> sn1988 maybe re-run the comand in chroot
<abhi_> durt: i did not get u... can u please explain it bit more
<kuttan> <Pici> np , not everything but its ok
<carneiro> t
<ronaldo__> hello too much problem...how can i solve this problem if the Documentation is not totally complete information
<sn1988> well I had ubuntu as hostname in my hosts file behind 127.0.1.1, isn't that the hostname I've to enter before chrooting?
<dries_> Does anyobe know where I can see what google chrome themes I've got installed?
<BusterBFMC> Question, I have installed pulseaudio device chooser started Skype and I still do not have a choice in pulseaudio or skype to use my headset for my default device, any ideas?
<solar_george> sn1988 what was the hostname of the existing system
<BusterBFMC> for Skype that is
<joshua_roberts> what is the best theme engine for gnome in Ubuntu?
<aeon-ltd> joshua_roberts: depends on what you need in terms of effects & flash-e-ness
<sn1988> u mean the one I'm actually trying to fix? The hosts file tells me, ubuntu
<beer> hi
<aeon-ltd> joshua_roberts: murrine i would say is good, but y'know 1 day you might find a theme that needs rezlooks hence you switch
<solar_george> sn1988 are you sure? normally the installer sets it to something like user-desktop
<joshua_roberts> minimal effects, I have a really old video card that has no proprietary driver support, I just want to easily change login themes, desktop themes
<sn1988> yes I'm sure, but lemme check it one more time
<abhi_nav> !details | ronaldo__
<ubottu> ronaldo__: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<joshua_roberts> I am using a dell c640 with a radeon mobility 7500 (ATI does not support this card in linux) so I have basic rendering support.
<Lord_Rahl> BlaDe, did you restart apache
<aeon-ltd> joshua_roberts: what clock speed cpu and what ram?
<solar_george> BusterBFMC set skype use pulseaudio then use sound preferences to set the headset to be the input device for pulse
<joshua_roberts> 1gig ram 2Ghz P4 I believe
<BlaDe> nope Lord_Rahl  I can't do that either
<BlaDe> /etc/init.d/apache2: line 105: kill: (10902) - Operation not permitted   ...fail!
<BlaDe> then it gives the same error as before
<sn1988> solar_george I checked again and the hosts file says: 127.0.1.1 ubuntu
<Lord_Rahl> BlaDe, sudo /etc/init.d/apache
<BusterBFMC> yes I have done that the mic works great, but my head set speaker will not work just system speakers
<Lord_Rahl> BlaDe, sorry out sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart
<aeon-ltd> joshua_roberts: thats pretty good, but if you want lighter just use whatever gtk theme you like, but if you want to 'squeeze' every bit of juice look into alternatives to gnome and compiz, something like openbox with tint2 to replace gnome + gnome panel
<BlaDe> now it can't bind to 80
<tevol> I get this error, how do I Fix? VirtualHost test1.ny:0 overlaps with VirtualHost test2.ny:0, the first has precedence, perhaps you need a NameVirtualHost directive
<BlaDe> aha now it can
<solar_george> BusterBFMC select to headset in the output tab of the preferences then
<mydokumen> gg
<joshua_roberts> I don't want to squeeze.  I need my extra squeeze for blender and gimp, not pretty menus
<solar_george> sn1988 hmm, is that exactly the same in both hosts files
<joshua_roberts> so I guess I will try murrine...
<BlaDe> Lord_Rahl,  the directory permissions are 750 how can I find out which group owns it ? because I probably shouldn't chmod all to 755
<joshua_roberts> aeon-ltd thanks
<Lord_Rahl> ls -la
<dries_> Does anyone know where I can see what google chrome themes I've got installed? It doesn't seem to have a theme page like firefox..
<BlaDe> and i can't sftp in otherwise, quick phone call bac in a sec
<aeon-ltd> joshua_roberts: i would still reccomend changing gnome and compiz (including all gnome heavy apps) and switching to lighter alternatives lets say gnome + compiz takes 300mb ram from boot, when i switched to openbox (plus no other gnome dependant apps) boot up was <80mb 220 mb  saving is what you need not a lighter gtk theme
<Njh> im having trouble with creating a key gen, i keep getitng no gpg-agent running in this session. anyone have an idea on how to fix it?
<BusterBFMC> solar_george I get no choice in the drop menu from skype / when I run Skype it does not show in pulse as an application running
<sn1988> solar_george I'll check, gimme 1 moment
<joshua_roberts> openbox..  ok
<solar_george> BusterBFMC what skype version?
<joshua_roberts> I will check and see..
<joshua_roberts> thanks
<BusterBFMC> solar_george  one sec
<aeon-ltd> joshua_roberts: hope it helps. :)
<joshua_roberts> It probably will.  I have tried fluxbox, but that is too light weight for me...
<BusterBFMC> solar_george 2.1.0.81
<aeon-ltd> joshua_roberts: the *boxes can look really good though, much better than gnome+metacity/compiz can
<aeon-ltd> IMO.
<solar_george> BusterBFMC thats odd, same as me
<pmow> I've followed several guides to setting up chroot/jail/sftp only, but users are not being restricted to their home directories.  I want to only allow them to browse their own /homes, and be able to modify files inside of there but nothing outside of /home/user.  Root or www-data would need write access, and optionally, it would be sftp-only for the users.  Would anyone have a suggestion?  I've tried: openssh directive, MySecureShell, 
<BusterBFMC> *scratching head*
<BusterBFMC> solar_george I am puzzled
<solar_george> BusterBFMC me too
<torstein> Hello. Any way to recover an overwritten text-file? It was 11 GB and was overwritten by a 10 kb one, so the data should be pretty intact.
<kesroesweyth> pmow > you mean scponly, correct?
<ljsoftnet> how do i fix if vlc crashes?
<pmow> kesroesweyth: yes, I've tried that too
<solar_george> BusterBFMC lets just check this again, in skype under Options>SoundDevices you have no option for pulseaudio in the microphone and speakers dropdowns?
<kesroesweyth> pmow > ive done it successfully for sftp users using scponly
<guzu> torstein, see photorec. also check hiren's cd
<pmow> kesroesweyth: scponly as shell?
<technobowl> newbie here
<kesroesweyth> pmow > i am not sure what you're asking
<pmow> kesroesweyth: I've done that, however it did not restrict their whereabouts
<abhi_nav> !hi > technobowl
<ubottu> technobowl, please see my private message
<technobowl> can anyone help me with LAMPP etc/host domain edit
<abhi_nav> !ask > technobowl
<guzu> torstein, if possible, make a backup before pl;aying with various tools
<guzu> bye
<technobowl> I'm trying to get my blog site online about 95% completed
<BusterBFMC> solar_george just pulse audio yes I do but when I go to options on Pulse I have applications currently playing
<abhi_nav> !details > technobowl
<ubottu> technobowl, please see my private message
<pmow> kesroesweyth: restricting users to SCP only is fine, but I need them to not be able to list /home, or at the very least /home/otheruser
<BusterBFMC> solar_george an I missing a step?
<ludo182> au secours !!! un geek pour un newbie !!! help
<abhi_nav> ??
<aeon-ltd> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<abhi_nav> hmm
<solar_george> BusterBFMC i think skype only opens sound devices when its playing sounds
<kesroesweyth> pmow > scponly comes with a script to create new chrooted (jailed) users. after running it, the new users will only have ftp access to the path you specify
<BusterBFMC> solar_george my sound preferences in pulse will not pick up skype
<sec-r1z> ubottu: there is no Arabic channel ? :D
<kesroesweyth> pmow > been a while now but i believe the script was setup_chroot.sh. are you running this script or using another method?
<erUSUL> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<erUSUL> !sa
<ubottu> For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<solar_george> BusterBFMC hang on a second I'm just doing some tests on my skype
<hrbvr> hello. can I use GPC as Pascal compiler in Geany?
<pmow> kesroesweyth: I was under the impression setup_chroot was for a common chroot path...I want them to be chrooted in their respective /home/user path
<BusterBFMC> solar_geprge thank you
<sec-r1z> ubottu: nice b0t :D
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wessel> لانظمام!
<pmow> kesroesweyth: because I followed that guide today
<BusterBFMC> solar_george thank you
<BHOY> HI everyone
<kesroesweyth> pmow > yes, they will have their own paths
<dries_> Does anyone here use chrome?
<wessel> is it any good?
<Pici> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<aeon-ltd> !hi | BHOY
<ubottu> BHOY: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<solar_george> BusterBFMC try doing a test call
<abhi_nav> dries_, yes
<pmow> kesroesweyth: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=451510 is the guide I followed
<aeon-ltd> dries_: i have done
<dries_> it's pretty decent, but I'm wondering where the themes are
<BusterBFMC> solar_george one sec
<eblume> Hi - I am trying to configured LVM on a DAS raid volume that is 23 terabytes in size. I've learned that I need to use GPT (gdisk) to do this, but gdisk can only seem to find the first 10.9 terabytes of blocks. Any suggestions?
<dries_> once you install them there seems to be no way to find them
<kesroesweyth> pmow > so make the script executable and run it if you havent already
<jungleberrykid> Anybody know how I can setup a PAN network interface connection on ubuntu 10.04 LTS to my mobile phone?
<bluefunk523> Hey all.  Newbe question.  i'm in Software manager in Mint 9 Isadora.  All my lists stop around "g" thru "J".  Am I missing something?
<erUSUL> eblume: gparted or parted support gpt partition tables
<kesroesweyth> pmow > the page you linked me to seems relevant, very similar to what i ended up doing for my own setup
<erUSUL> !mint > bluefunk523
<ubottu> bluefunk523, please see my private message
<Pici> dries_: Chrome themes aren't really 'installed', they are activated.  Go to https://tools.google.com/chrome/intl/en/themes/index.html
<aeon-ltd> dries_: check hidden dirs. in your ~/
<slow-motion> bye
<BlaDe> Lord_Rahl,  are you still here?
<kesroesweyth> pmow > what time of users are you creating? my purpose was to keep sftp users from accessing the rest of the filesystem
<Lord_Rahl> BlaDe, yep
<pmow> kesroesweyth: exactly - I just want them to download files I dump in their paths
<eblume> erUSUL: Yes, they same problem persists there. Curiously, gparted and parted both report the correct volume size (23 TB), but upon creating the full disk volume it immediatly shrinks to 10.9 TB, and further formatting gives an error "Cannot satisfy constraints"
<pmow> kesroesweyth: however following this example I can still browse /hoime
<BlaDe> drwxr-x---  4 spooshi www-data 4096 2010-05-30 22:28 www......
<BlaDe> i added myself to the www-data group, and i still get permission denied
<linux_p> how to open files with the same session (windows) of vlc ? (i mean when i open mp3 it is opening with new windows)
<erUSUL> eblume: what filesystem are you formatting into ?
<Vancek> hello
<kesroesweyth> pmow > via sftp?
<pmow> kesroesweyth: yep =/
<BusterBFMC> solar_george skype showed up in my applications but no options either on skype or pulse to set a default
<kesroesweyth> pmow > fail
<erUSUL> linux_p: use vlc's playlist manager ?
<pmow> kesroesweyth: how does openssh know to run the chroot
<eblume> erUSUL: I would like to use LVM (8e00) but this issue occurs with *any* fs
<Slart> linux_p: there is an vlc setting... something like "use only one instance"
<didiermah> french!
<Pici> !fr | didiermah
<ubottu> didiermah: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<jungleberrykid> Any ideas on how I can create a network connection over Bluetooth to my mobile phone?
<linux_p> erUSUL Slart  i can not where is the option.  :(
<kesroesweyth> pmow > that is beyond me unfortunately
<solar_george> BusterBFMC Ah yes, the sound preferences panel only lets you set global sound settings
<pmow> kesroesweyth: I don't suppose you still have access to the box you set this up on?  Perhaps my config is screwed or perms are not set to what they need to be
<BusterBFMC> solar_george all I have in skype in the drop down for speakers is pulse audio (local)
<Slart> linux_p: in tools, preferences, interface. "Allow only one instance"
<jungleberrykid> I would like to create a connection to the internet over Bluetooth to my mobile. I managed to do it once before on koala but cannot find how to do it with lucid?
<marcuy> what would be the proper use of "sort" command? I want to sort a file with lines starting with dates formatted like "dd/mm/aaaa
<erUSUL> linux_p: crtl + l
<hrbvr> how to change geany default compilers? can't find it in google though
<kesroesweyth> pmow >  i may be able to finaggle some sort of access to the box
<aj00200> Are there any programs to upscale videos to hd?
<pmow> kesroesweyth: that would be awesome...I'm still working on it, but the instructions aren't quite clear beyond the steps I've already taken
<nemesis> chatrulette  XD
<solar_george> BusterBFMC yeah I mean that the sound preferences  panel can change settings for all apps (inc; skype) but not only one, I'm trying to remember the name on the more finegrained control app
<Pici> BlaDe: The permissions listed there (rwxr-x---) do not allow people in the same group to write to that path.
<nemesis> pero que chingados
<linux_p> Slart thank you it worked :D,
<jungleberrykid> Can anybody assist me in creating an internet connection via Bluetooth to my mobile phone?
<Slart> linux_p: you're welcome
<dasunsrule32> Hello could someone help me take a look at my dovecot/postfix problem?
<BusterBFMC> solar_george I was thinking It was right in front of me and I was not seeing it / like my car keys :)
<dasunsrule32> I keep getting postfix/smtpd[3140]: warning: SASL: Connect to private/auth failed: Connection refused
<dasunsrule32> Jun 22 10:50:28 sol postfix/smtpd[3140]: fatal: no SASL authentication mechanisms
<BlaDe> Pici,  I see, what would you recommend as a solution?
<aeon-ltd> dasunsrule32: check firewall
<_KAMI_> Hi! I have a laptop with slow startup time. Can someone help to optimize the boot performance. I created a bootchart.
<dasunsrule32> aeon-ltd: it's not my firewall
<aeon-ltd> _KAMI_: lets see
<guntbert> dasunsrule32: maybe #ubuntu-server is the better place
<dasunsrule32> I have 587 forwarded
<aeon-ltd> dasunsrule32: do you use iptables?
<dasunsrule32> guntbert: no one is there
<dasunsrule32> aeon-ltd: no
<solar_george> BusterBFMC try running from the terminal; pavucontrol
<_KAMI_> aeon-ltd: then uploading it
<aeon-ltd> dasunsrule32: do you have any setting that might drop packets?
<jcrawford> hey guys last week I disabled Nautilus from managing my desktop so that I could use Nitrogen, however I would like to revert due to Nautilus not seeing my mouse clicks, I forgot where this was though
<dasunsrule32> aeon-ltd: no
<Pici> BlaDe: sudo chmod g+w /var/www/  , that will allow people in the www-data group to write to that path.
<jcrawford>  i cannot even click my menu to determine where it was which is very odd
<jcrawford> someone who can tell me?
<aeon-ltd> jcrawford: check preferences if not use gconf
<BusterBFMC> solar_george wow!
<dasunsrule32> aeon-ltd: my server was working fine until the update last week, incoming works fine, outgoing also using my webmail, but not with a client to send outgoing on the submission port
<adalal> hey, im thinking of setting up a wireless hotspot for a pub... I need to know what I require... and how to go about it... nothing too fancy, i already have a radius server working
<jcrawford> how would i do it in gconf?
<abuayyoub> Hi, can someone tell me what the best ( easiest ) way to convert AVI to DVD would be?
<aeon-ltd> dasunsrule32: was it authenticated via login?
<sebsebseb> Hi
<jcrawford> strange i cannot click anything with my mouse and alt-tab is not working lol
<jcrawford> grrr
<Pici> abuayyoub: I believe  that devede makes that quite easy.
<BlaDe> Pici, I've done that still get permission denied thoguh
<abuayyoub> Pici,  cool I will try it.
<Pici> BlaDe: You may need to relogin if you've modified your user's groups while you were logged in.
<eliotn> has anyone copied their ubuntu installation onto an external hard drive?
<benishor> hello there
<aeon-ltd> eliotn: its possible, yeah
<BlaDe> still the same
<Type-O> eliotn, most I have done is backed up the home directory
<adalal> eliotn: i haev
<adalal> have*
<dasunsrule32> aeon-ltd: http://pastebin.com/YEjpp6cV
<BlaDe> drwxrwx---  6 spooshi www-data 4096 2010-02-03 20:06 www <- is that okay ? and it's set to 750
<Taev> how do i turn off that annoying feature that when my monitor shuts off i got to put my password in
<BusterBFMC> solar_george you are a great help that was it!! many thanks :)
<benishor> My laptop had its motherboard recently changed and eversince that happened, I am unable to use the Fn keys, such as setting brightness, volume, enabling/disabling wireless, etc
<dasunsrule32> aeon-ltd: this is my config: http://pastebin.com/pdv87yt6
<benishor> There's nothing wrong with the hardware, I used a live cd and everything worked ok
<solar_george> Taev, in the screen saver settings System>Preferences>ScreenSavers IIRC
<benishor> Is there some way to "reset" kbd ?
<jungleberrykid> Taev: System > Preferences > Screensaver and then untick "Lock screen when screensaver is active"
<benishor> or to have it redetected somehow?
<BusterBFMC> solar_george I was able to set skype during a test call
<guntbert> Taev: are you talking about the screensaver? /system/preferences/screensaver  last option (lock...)
<Taev> ty
<solar_george> BusterBFMC, glad that works for you
<Taev> jungleberrykid,
<BusterBFMC> solar_george Thank you very Much!
<benishor> can anobody help please?
<aeon-ltd> dasunsrule32: ok, we'll try to isolate the problem, in your config set ssl to no, try again if it works then we'll know nothing else is dropping packets and the problem is in ssl/tls
<Mustain> Anyone why ubuntu dosent work ? on live cd wubi or pen drive boot ?
<sec-r1z> pure_hate: did u try ubuntu 10.04 ?
<Mustain> yup
<pure_hate> sec-r1z, yeah I am using it
<Mustain> i try de desktop and the netbook version and none works
<n0body> hey guys, i have an issue with dhcp3-server, i need it to run on a bridge (br0) and its starting before the bridge is up. any ideas? im new at this ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Mustain: `oh
<sec-r1z> pure_hate: u are the guy from offsec ?
<sebsebseb> Mustain: How much RAM you got?
<dasunsrule32> aeon-ltd: yea, just tested, now I can't receive email
<n0body> i can run it manually fine, it just wont start at boot up
<Mustain> 4g
<pure_hate> sec-r1z, From backtrack
<dasunsrule32> aeon-ltd: let me set ssl = no
<aeon-ltd> dasunsrule32: crap.
<sebsebseb> Mustain: 4GB? right what kind of hardware, graphics card and such?
<Mustain> Nvidia 9300m
<aeon-ltd> dasunsrule32: oh wait it was pre-change. i withdraw my profantiy
<aeon-ltd> *profanity
<sebsebseb> Mustain: is that a really new card?
<Mustain> its a laptop
<sec-r1z> pure_hate: and what do u think of it ? does it work great with your GTX ?
<n0body> http://pastebin.org/351436 is my /etc/network/interfaces
<Jordan_U> !doesn't work | Mustain
<ubottu> Mustain: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<abuayyoub> Hi, can someone please help me with a problem I am having with a program called NZBget?
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: uhmm he already told us
<dasunsrule32> aeon-ltd: http://pastebin.com/SkBsC18a
<Jordan_U> Mustain: Sorry, ignore that.
<Jon--> I ran dd last night to backup my computer to my removable, but decided otherwise and cancelled it. Now I can't get the drive to appear ANYWHERE. Help!? It was mounted last night after the dd cancel and it still seemed to work. I have important data on here
<_KAMI_> aeon-ltd: http://ftp.devall.hu/kami/bootchart/AgentM-lucid-20100622-7.png
<erUSUL> Jon--: what dd command did you run ?
<sebsebseb> Mustain: right so is that a really new card or not?
<Mustain> i try the iso imagem on virtual machine it works fine but on the laptop when it supposed to run the screen just stays black and nothing
<_KAMI_> This is my current bootchart
<hrishi> good night Friends
<Jordan_U> sebsebseb: Odd, /lastlog didn't show him explaining what was going wrong. Thanks for catching it.
<_KAMI_> I had nearly duble time because it started mysql server every time
<sebsebseb> Mustain: a virtual machine inside Windows?
<hrishi> :)
<Mustain> ne video car isent that recent
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: Ubuntu won't work, Wubi, Live CD, or pen drive
<_KAMI_> the intresting thing I have disabled from rc(all) the mysqld
<_KAMI_> but it started
<Jon--> erUSUL  dd if=/dev/sda of=/media/usbmounthere/backup.img
<sebsebseb> Mustain: Good idea to check your ISO before using, to make sure its a good download, but  that probably isn't it
<_KAMI_> then I temporaly removed fully
<guntbert> !enter | _KAMI_
<ubottu> _KAMI_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<erUSUL> Jon--: do « tailf /var/log/messages  » on a terminal. then plug the disk. show us what appears
<erUSUL> !paste | Jon--
<ubottu> Jon--: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<guzu> Jon--, so it's not dd's fault. check if the device is available in fdisk -l
<_KAMI_> sorry guntbert
<sebsebseb> Mustain: People tend to get issues withe lap tops, because they are doing Ubuntu on hardware that isn't standard when it comes to Linux distros.  However even so, I guess a bit more then just sometimes,  other distros work better, when not working well on a lap top with Ubuntu.
<abuayyoub> NZBget anyone use it before?
<sebsebseb> Mustain: however 4GB RAM isn't a problem, thats pretty standard
<Jon--> erUSUL: Nothing new appeared.
<dasunsrule32> aeon-ltd: got that last error solved, renamed the conf file it was looking for
<guzu> Jon--, follow erUSUL , please
<dasunsrule32> can receive now
<guntbert> _KAMI_: no reason for sorry: only its much harder to see what you acually need :-)
<papertigers> anyone know how to setup rsyslog for a seperate iptables log?
<sebsebseb> Mustain: the card you say isn't really recent?  probably some sort of Plymouth boot up issue or something
<dasunsrule32> aeon-ltd: just the 587 SASL error
<erUSUL> Jon--: nothing? have you tried another usb port ?
<JyZyXEL> i skipped the "Install software" step on install, how do i get it after install?
<Jon--> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/TahbBMfV
<lubu2> need help getting VLC to watch dig TV on the air ATSC
<Mustain> any of you are portuguese ? the machine is an insys gameforce
<Jon--> erUSUL: Yeah
<Freddy2> hi
<sebsebseb> Mustain: its a gaming machine?
<sebsebseb> !pt | Mustain
<ubottu> Mustain: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Mustain> w8 ill link the lapto specs
<abuayyoub> can someone help me with a problem I am having with Par2? I have a folder that has something like 60 files and 60 par2 files, is there a way using par2 that I can queue them so they go one by one? or beter yet queue the entire folder? I am doing them one by one now or using pypar with 30 open instances at a time which is killer on the CPU
<_KAMI_> I need a boottime finetune because my laptop started over 120sec now it is 60 sec but I am sure we can reduce the time. The bootchart was posted before.
<sebsebseb> Mustain: like I said standard hardware, so if its a gaming machine, well thats not really standard hardware
<solar_george> Mustain have you tried booting in safe graphics mode
 * guzu thinks about text mode, alternate, etc
<Mustain> http://forum.zwame.pt/showthread.php?t=304222
<Mustain> the 1º thread
<Mustain> NVIDIA® GeForce® 9300M GS
<Mustain>     * Intel Dual Core T2390 (1.86GHz)
<Mustain>     * SiS© 671DX + SiS968
<Jordan_U> Mustain: Do you see anything between the BIOS screen and the black screen? Can you boot from other CDs?
<Mustain> yup
<Mustain> the selecting screen
<sebsebseb> Mustain: SIS?
<sebsebseb> hrm
<abuayyoub> Am I really the only person on IRC that uses usenet?
<sebsebseb> Mustain: whats SIS being used for?
<Mustain> i select try ubuntu and then nothing
<Oer> SiS chipset, i had a lot of problems with it, never worked right
<sebsebseb> Mustain: there was someone before, who had right problems when it came to Ubuntu and SIS,  well that was his graphics card I think
<Jon--> erUSUL: *facepalms*
<Jon--> erUSUL: I had two usb chords with the same end.. guess which one I plugged in?
<erUSUL> Jon--: o.0!
<Jon--> They're tangled together, followed the chord wrong =/
<sebsebseb> Oer: yeah as far  as I know SIS don't do Linux support, and that there isn't really anything reverse enginered for support either
<Jordan_U> Mustain: Press F6 at that menu and choose the "nomodeset" option.
<guzu> sweet
<Mustain> w8 ill try it now
<erUSUL> Jon--: so everything is ok...
<Jon--> erUSUL: Checking now
<Jordan_U> Oer: SiS cards are propably the worst WRT linux support.
<Jon--> erUSUL: How long does a fdisk -v take?
<sebsebseb> Mustain: ^
<sebsebseb> Mustain: SIS is bad when it comes to Linux, this could be your problem
<erUSUL> Jon--: sudo fdisk -l  you mean ?
<Oer> yes sebsebseb & Jordan_U , i found it out the hard way
<Krow_> re
<Jon--> erUSUL: What is the command to check the consistency of a disk, for errors, we?
<Krow_> Jon , what is your OS?
<erUSUL> Jon--: use gparted to check the partitions filesystems
<Jon--> Krow_: Ubuntu 10.04
<Krow_> it work like the 9.10?
<willwork4foo> Hi all - I'm trying to work out how to tell grub  to boot to the commandline and NOT start up gdm
<Jon--> ... Strange.
<Jon--> GParted says it cannot read contents but it mounts fine
<willwork4foo> can anyone point me in the right direction with forcing a non-GUI startup from grub?
<pakair> Jon-- fsck
<Jon--> pakair: It's just a FAT drive. Isn't fsck for nix filesystems?
<solar_george> Jon-- fsck.vfat
<sebsebseb> Oer: So did I when I tried to help someone with a SIS graphics card,  to get that working in Ubuntu, and the guy wasn't that nice either.
<Freddy2> is there any tip to compile glibc in an x86_64 machine, using arm-elf- as target, because of the problems related with _FORTIFY_SOURCE ?
<Jon--> solar_george: ty. I'm only 6 months into nix, still very used to command.exe ;)
<martez89> hey how can i exclude a folder from rsync?
<dasunsrule32> anyone, how do I change my permission from -rw-rw-rw- -> srw-rw-rw-?
<sebsebseb> Oer: In fact that guy was basically a right idiot.
<solar_george> Jon-- IIRC plain fsck will select the correct program to use
<martez89> grsync I mean
<sebsebseb> Oer: as well
<pakair> jon__: man fsck.vfat
<erUSUL> martez89: rsync man page has the correct option. iirc is --exclude=folder/ but check anyway
<peleg> Hey. I am inserting a dvb-t usb device, but nothing happens. It should be supported by linux. I do see "new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7" and "configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice" in dmesg; but nothing more. Any ideas?
<erUSUL> martez89: add that in advanced options ?
<martez89> erUSUL, what is the exact command to exclude the video folder in home?
<Jon--> solar_george: It's asking me stuff. Ahh. ;)  "There are differences between boot sector and its backup."
<Jon--> solar_george: It's only a dumb FAT data partition. The boot sector shouldn't matter
<solar_george> Jon-- are you booting off that drive for anything?
<Jon--> solar_george: Nope ^
<abhi_nav> how to set my default Chat from empathy to pidgin?
<solar_george> Jon-- yeah so as you thought it shouldn't matter
<sebsebseb> abhi_nav: system > preferences > preffered applications
<willwork4foo> I've tried setting i915.blacklist=true xforcevesa in my grub config and I still can't get this Dell Latitude D400 to boot into a graphical environment.
<Jon--> solar_george: I copied original to backup
<abhi_nav> sebsebseb, chat option is not there
<willwork4foo> also, can't switch VTs by using Crtl-Alt-Fx
<trism> abhi_nav: if you mean in the indicator applet, you can't, it is hard-coded to call empathy "Chat", you can remove empathy to get rid of that menu item though
<willwork4foo> anyone here dealt with a fresh install of 10.04 giving a blank black screen at boot?
<guzu> willwork4foo, do you have xorg.conf? do you pass nomodeset to the kernel?
<abhi_nav> trism yes in indicator applet
<willwork4foo> guzu: can I do that in the grub options?
<abhi_nav> trism, but after removing empathy will it point to pidgin?
<abuayyoub> can someone help me with a problem I am having with Par2? I have a folder that has something like 60 files and 60 par2 files, is there a way using par2 that I can queue them so they go one by one? or beter yet queue the entire folder? I am doing them one by one now or using pypar with 30 open instances at a time which is killer on the CPU
<guzu> willwork4foo, yes, afaict
 * guzu is a fedora user ...
<erUSUL> martez89: --exclude=/home/user/Videos ?
<willwork4foo> guzu: trying that now
<Jordan_U> willwork4foo: Did the LiveCD work without issues?
<trism> abhi_nav: no, it will not
<willwork4foo> Jordan_U, no. I had to do an Ubuntu Server install (no X) then do apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<abhi_nav> trism, :(
<willwork4foo> since I installed ubuntu desktop, it won't boot. It won't even enable networking.
<martez89> erSUL: I tried that, but grsync gives an error
<Jordan_U> willwork4foo: For future reference you can use the alternate install CD. But if you have graphics problems with the LiveCD you're pretty much guaranteed to have them with the installed system.
<asgdggeg> hello
<asgdggeg> ubuntu 8.10 rulz
<thune3> willwork4foo: what is your hardware?
<willwork4foo> Jordan_U, fair enough. I need to try and get some kind of graphics working on this system
<martez89> erUSUL: it's working now I think, thanks
<guzu> Jordan_U, how can i tell ubuntu to boot in text mode instead of gui?
<asgdggeg> intel i5
<Jordan_U> willwork4foo: Have you tried holding shift during boot and selecting recovery mode?
<sebsebseb> asgdggeg: yeah 8.10 I quite liked it as well, a little issue on the other computer though,  but XP needs a driver for that issue as well
<Jordan_U> !boot | guzu
<martez89> erUSUL: my videos folder was too large for my external HDD :P
<ubottu> guzu: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<sebsebseb> asgdggeg: well not sure what 8.10 needed.  anyway yeah end of life now, no more security updates :(
<asgdggeg> sebsebseb, =(
<guzu> Jordan_U, thank you
<sebsebseb> asgdggeg: as of the 30th of April
<Jordan_U> guzu: You're welcome.
<erUSUL> martez89: just leave the pr0n out :D
<asgdggeg> sebsebseb, u trying debian?
<piero> how do i upgrade my ubuntu from 9.10 to 10.4 i do have the cd
<sebsebseb> asgdggeg: I have done in a virtual machine, but Mandriva on here since November,   Ubuntu still on other computer.   Anyway have you got a support question?
<willwork4foo> gah. It almost seems as though starting X on this machine causes it to lock up completely.
<martez89> erUSUL : yeah bluray 1080p pron takes a lot of space :P
<sebsebseb> piero: you can upgrade using the repos
<asgdggeg> sebsebseb, nope
<piero> ok
<malikdhadha> any good video converter for ubuntu
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | piero
<ubottu> piero: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<piero> i do have the 10.4 cd
<solar_george> abuayyoub, what is the command that you would run on one of the files (i don't know par2)
<guzu> willwork4foo, pass text nosplash to the kernel
<erUSUL> malikdhadha: winff; arista ?
<guzu> willwork4foo, pass 'text nosplash' to the kernel
<asgdggeg> vim rulz
<abuayyoub> par2repair foooo.par2
<asgdggeg> github vim colorscheme - best light-on-dark scheme
<malikdhadha> thans erUSUL
<willwork4foo> guzu, thanks
<willwork4foo> will try that
<piero> i do have a pen drive which write protected how do i change it
<abuayyoub> solar_george, par2repair foo.par2
<solar_george> malikdhadha handbrake is nice and simple if you don't want to mess around
<willwork4foo> I can get to a root prompt by way of the recovery mode startup option then dropping to the root prompt
<willwork4foo> and I have networking
<guzu> willwork4foo, Jordan_U gave me the hints :)
<willwork4foo> I now need to remove all traces of GUI and start from nothing
<asgdggeg> guys, what keyboard u use?
<guzu> willwork4foo, i was wondering what if you create xorg.conf in /etc/X11 and put vesa there
<solar_george> abuayyoub; try something like find -iname "*.par2" -exec par2repair \{\} \;
<asgdggeg> i trying very nice Oklick 555S ... its best
<guzu> willwork4foo, X -configure should create xorg.conf.* in /root
<asgdggeg> what Xorg version in ubuntu 10.04?
<sebsebseb> !info xorg
<ubottu> xorg (source: xorg): X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.5+5ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB
<willwork4foo> guzu, it does. then when I try to run X using that configure file, it dies
<willwork4foo> :)
<willwork4foo> still hacking though....
<solar_george> abuayyoub; whoops that will work for that folder and all below it as well
<solar_george> abuayyoub; just so you know
<guzu> willwork4foo, what was the video card?
<thune3> willwork4foo: do you have a model number of the computer you are using?
<guzu> ah, one intel ...
<guzu> willwork4foo, nomodeset is still in kernel line?
<willwork4foo> thune3, it's a Dell Latitude D400
<guzu> willwork4foo, copy the section and create one without nomodeset
<peleg> Help, someone? I just spent a lot of money on this tiny device, and I really hoped I could watch some TV here :) -- I have no clue how to even start debugging. just -- nothing happens. the dmesg is very modest ...
<willwork4foo> old beast - it's being set up as a gift for a friend once I have lucid running nicely
<solar_george> peleg whats lsusb report
<willwork4foo> getting the video card model now
<willwork4foo> X just died again - I have to force a poweroff then boot into recovery mode
<guzu> strange thing is, my x40 works fine with 10.04, card is older intel
<peleg> solar_george, some "linux foundation" and one line like this: "Bus 001 Device 009: ID 15a4:9035 Afatech Technologies, Inc."
<solar_george> peleg pastebin the whole thing
<peleg> sure
<shadyabhi> Anyone having of shorewall filrewall here??
<peleg> solar_george, http://pastebin.com/r9M9dy1B
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | willwork4foo
<ubottu> willwork4foo: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<thune3> willwork4foo: the option to try is i915.modeset=1 : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<jungleberrykid> Anybody know how I can setup a PAN connection over bluetooth to my mobile phone?
<willwork4foo> ok - lspci reports the card as an Intel 82852/855GM
<willwork4foo> thune3, trying that now
<willwork4foo> thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> willwork4foo: You're welcome.
<Slart> jungleberrykid: I'm not sure if I can help you do it.. but it works on my laptop
<Slart> jungleberrykid: are you running desktop 10.04 ?
<willwork4foo> REISUB
<willwork4foo> OMG
<queso> I want ctrl-alt-T to open an xterm of specific dimensions.  If I go to Preferred Applications -> System, and try to make a custom entry, if I type "xterm" in the Command field it automatically selects "Standard XTerminal" from the dropdown box and won't let me enter in my custom Execute Flags.  What to do?
<willwork4foo> thune3, it WORKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 * willwork4foo has a big party
<bullgard4> I bought a new 4-GB thumbdrive. How to test if it is all right?
<jungleberrykid> Slart: Yes, I am running 10.04
<willwork4foo> now I just need to go and make that setting permanent
<solar_george> peleg this any help http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1444535.html ?
<Slart> jungleberrykid: you've got the little bluetooth icon in your taskbar?
<cipher42> how come there is no linux-headers-2.6.32-20-generic package?
<ph0xide> how can i disable ipv6 on ubuntu 8.10?
<thune3> willwork4foo: put that in /etc/default/grub grub line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT and run update-grub
<jungleberrykid> Slart: yes, I've got the icon and I have my laptop paired to my phone
<erUSUL> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Slart> jungleberrykid: ok.. hang on.. let me get my mobile phone loader.. I'm running out of battery
<peleg> solar_george, are you sure you've sent me the correct url? All I get there is a long list...
<cipher42> how come there is no linux-headers-2.6.32-20-generic package?
<jungleberrykid> Slart: k, thanks - I would greatly appreciate any assistance you are able to offer me...
<willwork4foo> wicked, thanks thune3 - rebooting now to test
<Jordan_U> willwork4foo: It's good that it needed modeset=1 rather than modeset=0 (some cards only work with one, some only with the other) because Kernel Mode Setting will be enabled by default in 10.10 foreward (so, if nothing else fails, upgrades should go fine without needing to "update" the hack)
<trism> queso: very odd, you could try editing the keys directly in gconf-editor, /desktop/gnome/applications/terminal/exec and exec_arg
<willwork4foo> Jordan_U, that's good news!
<willwork4foo> brb
<solar_george> peleg whoops i misread that anyway
<solar_george> peleg whats the make/model name/number of your tuner?
<Mustain> now it ruuns but after 3 ms it freezes
<kjkjava> Hey, I'm trying to download four files (webcams) from the internet every three minutes.  I'm guessing cron and wget is the best way to do it, but I'm not sure how to get wget to timestamp the file.  Ideas?
<peleg> solar_george, hard to say. The Hebrew name claims "dongle receiver dvb-t", and the logo on the device is "KONKA". On the box it says "KONKA-9102". I think it is a special local edition.
<mat619> Hi there! Just got a new laptop screen which displays colours a lot less saturated than the old one. Any ideas what I could do to increase the screen saturation?
<Slart> jungleberrykid: ok.. found the loader thingy.. you've paired your phone with your computer?
<peleg> solar_george, this is in Hebrew, but you can see the specifications there: http://www.satshop.co.il/p109001.cfm  -- in the Hebrew part, it claims that it is good for Linux as well.
<jungleberrykid> Slart: yup, they are both paired - I can transfer files between them fine.
<solar_george> peleg yeah I've just tracked down the chipset and it does claim to be supported
<kjkjava> :-)
<Slart> jungleberrykid: and when you paired them you checked the "Access the Internet using your mobile phone" ?
<jungleberrykid> Slart: I don't have that setting anywhere, I've been looking for it all over the place...
<solar_george> peleg could you just check the restricted drivers manager to see if it has anything usefull
<jungleberrykid> Slart: when you run ifconifg do you see a PAN interface?
<BreezyBlue> hate to ask such a question but my ubuntu Lucid just started running really slow anyone have an answer please pm me
<Slart> jungleberrykid: oh.. I got it when I paired the phone with the computer.. just after I entered the six digit pin code
<Slart> jungleberrykid: want me to take a screenshot of the window for you?
<GeekSquid> !pm | BreezyBlue
<ubottu> BreezyBlue: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<peleg> solar_george, what is that manager? Is that a gnome-application?
<giuseppe_> ciao
<giuseppe_> !list
<solar_george> peleg yeah system>admin>hardware drivers i think
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<GeekSquid> !it | giuseppe_
<ubottu> giuseppe_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<linux> hy all
<jungleberrykid> Slart: when you read the output of 'ifconfig' command do you see PAN interface?
<Slart> jungleberrykid: not unless I have it activated
<luka> hi. can someone plz tell me how to access a website that only works from internet explorer? i need it for work plz. thanks
<peleg> solar_george, it searches, and then let me know it finds nothing.
<BreezyBlue> my ubuntu just started running slow... any advice
<jungleberrykid> Slart: I see. Well I see it when I run 'iwconfig' command but I don't see anything under 'ifconfig'. I don't know what I must do to get that option?
<bastid_raZor> luka: possibly use the plugin 'agent switcher' for firefox
<luka> bastid_raZor: i have already tried that. still no joy :( what else can i try plz?
<jungleberrykid> Slart: are you running ubuntu 10.04 LTS?
<mat619> any ideas regarding the saturation issue?
<thune3> BreezyBlue: check memory usage and kill unneeded applications if memory if full.
<Slart> jungleberrykid: yup... 64bit desktop ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<pmow> Is there any way to prevent users from listing /home?
<BreezyBlue> thanks thune3
<Slart> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<jungleberrykid> Slart: that' EXACTLY what I'm running...
<bastid_raZor> luka: ie4linux :: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<Slart> jungleberrykid: here's what it says after I entered the pin code http://imagebin.org/102299
<jungleberrykid> Slart: I've come across this walk-through. http://deadlockprocess.wordpress.com/2009/12/11/how-to-enable-bluetooth-internet-using-ubuntu-karmic-9-10-sony-ericsson-k770i/
<Slart> jungleberrykid: you don't get that checkbox?
<jungleberrykid> Slart: ok, I'm going to remove my pairing and set it all up again from scratch.
<luka> thanks much bastid_raZor. i will try that
<solar_george> peleg try downloading http://www.otit.fi/~crope/v4l-dvb/af9015/af9015_firmware_cutter/firmware_files/4.95.0/dvb-usb-af9015.fw and copying it (as root) into /lib/firmware
<bastid_raZor> luka: good luck
<peleg> solar_george, thanks! I'll try.
<JasperNL_Laptop> hm
<peleg> solar_george, it's there. disconnected, connected, nothing new :(
<solar_george> peleg what does tail /var/log/dmesg show
<lietu> any ideas why my thinkpad's left mouse button works as if alt was held down all the time, and pressing alt down recovers normal operation until released?
<jungleberrykid> Slart: It says: "Setup Complete" and then "Successfully setup new device 'W302'" and I don't get any option to access internet using my mobile phone?
<bullgard4> I bought a new 4-GB thumbdrive. How to test if it is all right?
<abhi_nav> bullgard4, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<NeoMatrixJR> wondering if anyone can help me with this one.  I've got a ubuntu server (no gui) that has lost it's IP address if the lease ends and the router's off (power outtage, server on UPS) when the network comes back online it doesn't automatically retrieve an address from DHCP
<peleg> solar_george, http://pastebin.com/ePhai5Bh
<lietu> it worked fine a few hours ago, but after installing and removing ubuntu-sugar-remix and whatever it installed with it, the mouse isn't quite right anymore
<Slart> jungleberrykid: odd..  I wonder if it might be different for different phones..
<niccoli> Im trying to run the terminal command "glxinfo |grep vendor" (for video card troubleshooting) but when I try to run it I get the error "X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<niccoli>   Major opcode of failed request:  135 (GLX)
<niccoli>   Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)
<niccoli>   Serial number of failed request:  14
<niccoli>   Current serial number in output stream:  14
<FloodBot4> niccoli: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<niccoli> "
<solar_george> peleg whoops I mean dmesg | tail
<zubin71> hey everyone, i have a script i need to run after 40 minutes; could sm1 tell me how i could schedule it(via the command line preferably)
<jungleberrykid> Slart: this is what I get.... http://imagebin.org/102299
<GeekSquid> zubin: see man at
<jungleberrykid> Slart: I've had it working once fine under karmic koala and then never again...
<Slart> jungleberrykid: that was my screenshot
<zubin71> GeekSquid, sure, thanks
<peleg> solar_george, just as I wrote above: http://pastebin.com/rti9Pspc
<jungleberrykid> Slart: Take a closer look... http://imagebin.org/102300
<Slart> jungleberrykid: ah.. seems to be the same except for that "access the internet" bla bla
<DanaG> E: Type 'n' is not known on line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-mozilla-daily-ppa-lucid.list
<DanaG> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<DanaG> The sources file has these two lines:
<jungleberrykid> Slart: yes, exactly and I don't know if I perhaps need to have something installed in order for it to give me that option?
<DanaG> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<DanaG> n
<thune3> zubin71: poor mans solution: sleep 40m ; your command
<DanaG> yes, there's a line with just 'n'.
<jungleberrykid> Slart: are you able to access the command 'pand' from your command line?
<zubin71> thune3, thankx
<JHUnT> hello all, I'm trying to run a clean install with a RAID striping configuration with 10.4. I seem to be encountering this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/527401 . It says this issue is resolved, but grub-install still fails.
<zubin71> :)
<GeekSquid> DanaG: remove the N. should fix it
<Slart> jungleberrykid: nope.. I don't have bluez-compat installed
<DanaG> yeah, it's weird that it created it, though. =þ
<solar_george> peleg try sudo modprobe dvb-usb-af9015
<peleg> solar_george, thanks, trying.
<jungleberrykid> I really do not know where to turn to with this issue now? *groan*
<Slart> jungleberrykid: I don't think I have any bluetooth specific packages installed except the default ones
<peleg> solar_george, reply from dmesg: [178135.653229] usbcore: registered new interface driver dvb_usb_af9015
<bullgard4> abhi_nav: I did some snooping in http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk. I could not find that it tests a thumb drives's functionality. What do you refer to in particular in its description?
<solar_george> peleg try replugging it maybe
<peleg> solar_george, hmm, nothing...
<Bragex9> why is everything so complicated for a normal user in ubuntu? I want to share some of my home folders. I have managed to do that. But I can only create or delete files in the shared folder. I also want to be able to modify files. But I dont know how.....
<abhi_nav> bullgard4, dont know
<peleg> solar_george, I've read about some guys that did this modprobe magic (with various parameters), and it worked. Maybe we should just know which is the specific parameter for my device..?
<bullgard4> abhi_nav: Right.
<JHUnT> I take it grub-install is broke in 10.4 for software RAID?
<solar_george> peleg try moving that firmware file from /lib/firmware to /lib/firmware/kernelversion
<abhi_nav> bullgard4, hmm
<_KAMI_> Cold you help me to optimize my boottime? http://ftp.devall.hu/kami/bootchart/AgentM-lucid-20100622-7.png
<solar_george> peleg are you using usb keyboard or mouse?
<peleg> solar_george, no.
<lietu> also, where do I disable numlock on boot? did that in the bios and ubuntu re-enables it at some point, quite an annoying feature when using a laptop
<peleg> solar_george, how do I know which is my current kernelversion? I have two options there. 2.6.32-21-generic and 2.6.32-22-generic
<solar_george> peleg should be the latest or run uname -r
<Terminator_> whois Terminator
<peleg> solar_george, ok, thanks. indeed the latest.
<trifolio6> hi all,   my debian changed my boot and now i cant start my ubuntu,   is there any manual to be able to start my ubuntu   when i want it?
<Oer> _KAMI_, nice boottime
<aeon-ltd> _KAMI_: i suppose you could lose gdm + gnome etc, but it would only shave a few seconds
<subuntu> how can i install remote help assistant in the livecd version?
<erUSUL> trifolio6: add ubuntu to debian maintained grub ?
<trifolio6> sounds great,  any manual to do that?
<aeon-ltd> _KAMI_: as well as killing off some daemons
<bergLNX> how/where do i install new gtk themes?
<peleg> solar_george, weird, now modprobe is not adding this extra line to dmesg anymore.
<trifolio6> i mean,  any time i upgrade my sistem the grup file is regenerated
<erUSUL> trifolio6: ask in #debian ?
<_KAMI_> Oer, It is a bit lot
<solar_george> peleg try sudo rmmod dvb-usb-af9015
<solar_george> peleg then sudo modprobe dvb-usb-af9015 again
<_KAMI_> aeon-ltd: what is your offer?
<_KAMI_> And which deamons should I stop?
<King_Arthur> bergLNX http://compiz-themes.org/
<aeon-ltd> _KAMI_: do you use bluetooth?
<_KAMI_> aeon-ltd: yes I am using with my mobilephone, what is better the original bluetooth manager or blueman?
<aeon-ltd> _KAMI_: i have no experience with either, do you use sshd? or avahi at all?
<peleg> solar_george, ok, I can see the deregistration and the reregistration. after disconnecting+connecting, nothing is new, though.
<_KAMI_> I am not using Avahi (or does it need for networkmanager nor Wifi, or eth?)
<abuayyoub> Hi, can someone please help me with a problem I am having with a program called NZBget?
<peleg> solar_george, by the way, af is for afatech -- and 9015 for what?
<solar_george> peleg ok try sudo rmmod usbhid then replug 9015 is the model number of the chipset
<aeon-ltd> _KAMI_: no avahi is only used to communicate with other pcs on your network, ie a file server, bonjour(apple's protocol) and similar
<_KAMI_> aeon-ltd: DO you have experience with ureadahead?
 * datacrusher congrats for the 16.20 hour
<freeride> guys, please tell, where the fonts are located in ubuntu? (not in ~/.fonts)
<erUSUL> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<erUSUL> freeride: /usr/share/fonts/ ?
<_KAMI_> aeon-ltd: Then I can diable it
<peleg> solar_george, Module usbhid does not exist in /proc/modules   --   did you mean dvb-usb-af9015 ?
<freeride> thanks!!!
<freeride> erUSUL thanks
<solar_george> peleg no i was just checking that usbhid wasn't getting in the way
<aeon-ltd> _KAMI_: you can disable avahi if you'd like, also note down the changes you are making incase something breaks
<aeon-ltd> _KAMI_: do you run cron scripts? or ssh from other pcs
<_KAMI_> I have no cron scripts and I used sshd a time ago
<_KAMI_> so I can disable it
<Manekhu> Hi kami
<Manekhu> sup?
<_KAMI_> Hi Manekhu!
<Manekhu> Where u frm dude?
<Manekhu> welcome svu
<svu> Manekhu, hello
<aeon-ltd> _KAMI_: yeah but right now i doubt anything but a few seconds will have gone
<_KAMI_> I using kernel from kernel ppa
<_KAMI_> bacause of opensource radeon driver - so I wanted to use ureadahead with this kernel but it is not possible to create pack file for ureadahead
<peleg> solar_george, where did you find the model number of the chipset?
<aeon-ltd> _KAMI_: if ureadahead does nothing you may as well disable it but as i said write/type these changes down
<aeon-ltd> _KAMI_: the last 5-10 seconds on your bootchart are occuppied by gnome and its extras i suppose you could change to a lighter WM/DE
<solar_george> peleg by looking up the usb vendor id on http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB-T_USB_Devices
<peleg> solar_george, I looked there earlier, but I couldn't find KONKA, and there are a couple of afatechs...
<aeon-ltd> _KAMI_: also the bootchart onl;y meassures grub to login, how long do you think it takes from login to desktop usable?
<_KAMI_> okay I disabled few daemons
<bergLNX> how come cp command wont copy the content of the folder im trying to move?
<imanc> hey folks - does anyone know of a channel that deals with general linux web server admin?
<erUSUL> bergLNX: cp -r for folders
<imanc> or linux server security?
<solar_george> peleg yeah but I looked at the usb vendor id from your lsusb
<aeon-ltd> bergLNX: you need to use recursive 'cp -r'
<miniuser> _KAMI_: here's mine: http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/3976/ionlucid201006231.png
<erUSUL> imanc: #ubuntu-server ? ##linux ?
<bastid_raZor> imanc: #httpd
<Jordan_U> JHUnT: Grub works fine on my raid1, did you make sure to use mdraid metadata format 0.9?
<GeekSquid> imanc: or #apache
<bergLNX> erUSUL: that what i did, the folder copied, but not the content
<_KAMI_> aeon-ltd:  It is long time I have to wait lots of second to appear panels and desktop
<_KAMI_> I autstarted skype an pidgint (ang openoffice quickstarter)
<erUSUL> bergLNX: you did not get any error ?
<aeon-ltd> _KAMI_: then thats where the real problem is going to be
<solar_george> peleg that should be unique to the chipset unless its a really crappy fake one thats not bothered getting its own id
<bergLNX> erUSUL: nope...
<peleg> solar_george, from here: Bus 001 Device 014: ID 15a4:9035 Afatech Technologies, Inc. ? I see 9035 there :)
<erUSUL> bergLNX: then should have copied everything
<erUSUL> bergLNX: how are you checking if everything is there ?
<JHUnT> Jordan_U: hey thanks for reply. I used disk utility to create the raid. I got an error that mdraid wasn't installed and had to apt-get install. I ran again and it created the raid, but grub doesn't recognize it :(
<anUbuntuUser> so I just set up a new 10.4 system with a fairly large monitor.  The fullscreen flash performance was actually BETTER with the gpl driver.  How does installing the nvidia drivers make flash performance wors.e?
<bergLNX> "sudo cp -r /home/martin/Downloads/Striped/ /usr/share/themes/" is what i did, i then found the "Striped" folder where it should be, but its empty...
<_KAMI_> miniuser: amazing :D
<peleg> solar_george, none really fits the table, actually. it should be 15a4:9035.
<An_Ony_Moose> how can I restore grub2 onto the MBR from a live CD?
<erUSUL> !grub2 | An_Ony_Moose
<ubottu> An_Ony_Moose: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<_KAMI_> aeon-ltd: And how can I tweak that?
<bergLNX> erUSUL: just opening the folder in "explorer"
<solar_george> peleg yeah but you posting that just made be realise id mis-read again (I think i need coffee)
<Jordan_U> JHUnT: Why aren't you installing via the alternate install CD?
<aeon-ltd> _KAMI_: reduce login items, like i said earlier use lighter DEs/WMs
<erUSUL> bergLNX: and you are sure /home/martin/Downloads/Striped/ is not empty ?
<anUbuntuUser> don't make me install windows media center 2005 again ... please don't make me do that.  99% of the use of this computer will be DVDs and Hulu.com ... even their desktop player is choppy as hell.
<solar_george> peleg however i just found http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Afatech_AF9035
<bergLNX> erUSUL: yeah, but after a "ls" i noticed that the content did indeed copy... its just invisible to me... hm... and the theme aint loading either
<JHUnT> Jordan_U: alternate CD? I'm using the 10.4 Live download from the ubuntu site. Is that the CD you're referring to?
<anUbuntuUser> i can go to quarter native on the resolution, which will help some (since it is going to be used as a tv it doesn't need hte 1480xwhatever)
<peleg> solar_george, so go ahead and have some coffee! :) I appreciate your help. I'll read that page you've sent me in the meanwhile :)
<Jordan_U> JHUnT: No, the LiveCD installer doesn't support installing to RAID.
<Jordan_U> !alternate | JHUnT
<ubottu> JHUnT: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<aeon-ltd> _KAMI_: after your done tweaking i reccommend a reboot then join this channel again and show me the new bootchart
<JHUnT> Jordan_U: doh!!! Cool, I'll give that a shot :)
<solar_george> peleg too late in the evening here for coffee and beer doesn't improve reading ability
<JHUnT> Jordan_U: thanks!
<Jordan_U> JHUnT: You're welcome :)
<GeekSquid> solar_george: sounds like a catch 22, perhaps water?
<peleg> solar_george, indeed :)
<anUbuntuUser> so, flash is the achillies heel of linux then huh?
<miniuser> _KAMI_: yes, yes, thank you. i use SSD value model 40 GB. thats what makes the difference
<solar_george> GeekSquid: maybe hot chocolate
<bergLNX> is there a way to recursively chmod a folder and all sub folders/files?
<miniuser> _KAMI_: from intel
<GeekSquid> anUbuntuUser: no, flash is the achillies heel of the internet, HTML5 is the solution we are waiting for
<anUbuntuUser> bergLNX, chmod -R someone:somegroup /somefolder
<ddrj> anyone here have a wusb100v2 card? (i've already looked into the wiki and help files for ubuntu's supported cards)
<Jordan_U> anUbuntuUser: Yes, you can work around the main use of flash by using totem (the movie player that comes with Ubuntu) or html5 to browse youtube though.
<_KAMI_> aeon-ltd: should I use XFCE or lighter?
<BlaDe> what causes failed to execute child process "/usr/lib/gvfs/gvfsd-sftp" ?
<anUbuntuUser> what I mean by that is that to do things just like we did on windows we need flash to work full screen.  So I can't switch our livingroom pc over to linux until we can play full screen video in flash
<_KAMI_> miniuser: Yeah cool, but my laptop is in duty
<_KAMI_> It has a big hdd in it.
<_KAMI_> aeon-ltd: I will reboot soon however I have an ongoing copy I would like to finish it
<anUbuntuUser> youtube plays fine, hulu is what is going to prevent this project from going forward for another year or two
<aeon-ltd> _KAMI_: depends how low you want to go, like absolute max speed - no effects+eyecandy etc basic but clean or just lighter than gnome whilst retaining eye-candy
<anUbuntuUser> this was supposed to be the intermediate step that would prove to my wife that linux will work fine for her computer too
<ddrj> i have a built in wifi card on my laptop AND a usb wifi card plugged in. is there a way in ubuntu to see which device is connecting to the net ?
<_KAMI_> until that I am building OxygenOffice on the another computer
<kitallis> Guys, I installed fglrx and had troubles with splash screen, so I decided to revert them back and remove them + i upgraded kernel from software updates
<aeon-ltd> _KAMI_: lightest you could get is probably openbox with going into tiling, but xfce is a good choice
<kitallis> and now it's working very very slow
<erUSUL> ddrj: see the routing table ?
<kitallis> my ubuntu, lucid install that is
<virtualgeekhub> anUbuntuUser: Yeah i tried converting my gf too she had none of ubuntu lol
<aeon-ltd> _KAMI_: i'd go with xfce see if you like it
<ddrj> erUSUL: how do you do that?
<GeekSquid> anUbuntuUser: I have no trouble with Hulu on my lappy, and it is 4 years old, sometimes the latest and greatest isn't what works the best
<_KAMI_> aeon-ltd:  I prefer basic and eye candy, however I am using compiz and it seems more responsible in many cases
<erUSUL> ddrj: « ip route » ?
<Jordan_U> anUbuntuUser: You'll be happy to know that while Boxee used to be able to browse Hulu natively, Hulu sued them to remove the feature (even though commercials were still shown, so it was only gaining them revenue)
<anUbuntuUser> I can't even play a dvd on my laptop ... it's an intel graphics chip with no proprietary driver or anything, about 1 frame per minute with the gpl driver
<anUbuntuUser> i know about boxee
<kitallis> the desktop wasn't even loading, so i decided to supress KMS and now it's barely usable
<Slart> Anyone know of a mail client thing that can connect to an imap account and do some basic filtering according to some rules.. no gui.. just a daemon.. I don't want to rely on thunderbird to do that
<anUbuntuUser> linuxmce kindof embeds hulu too, just uses their binary and then wrote some scripts to interface with it
<_KAMI_> aeon-ltd: any other possibilities to increase bootspeed?
<GeekSquid> Slart: Horde will do that
<ddrj> erUSUL: they're showing me two wlan's, one is wlan1 and another is wlan0, it says default is via wlan0
<ddrj> how do i found out which wlan is assigned to which device ?
<Jordan_U> anUbuntuUser: I think that linux just isn't a good choice for your media center yet, but you might ask in #mythtv to see if they know of any Hulu alternatives that work well.
<Slart> GeekSquid: isn't Horde a webclient thing? or it has some kind of backend?
<erUSUL> ddrj: there you go internet is via wlan0
<aeon-ltd> _KAMI_: backgrounding daemons, but i'm not sure how to do that in ubuntu
<anUbuntuUser> there is no alternative to hulu that I know of ... it is content not capability that hulu has
<anUbuntuUser> and unfortunately content is going to determine the OS we use :(
<ddrj> erUSUL: right but wlan0 is connected via the built in wifi card or the usb wifi card? how do i know?
<GeekSquid> Slart: it is a webclient, and it has a backend, which will allow filtering/whitelisting/blacklisting
<erUSUL> ddrj: lshw -C Network | less
<Slart> GeekSquid: ah.. I will take a look at Horde then.. thanks for the tip
<BlaDe> what causes failed to execute child process "/usr/lib/gvfs/gvfsd-sftp" ?
<malikeye|123> any idea why a windows KVM guest is performing like crap on an SSD drive?
<GeekSquid> Slart: I will tell you it is a B!TC# to setup, you have to install some perl and pecl stuff
<aeon-ltd> malikeye|123: whats the cpu + ram like?
<malikeye|123> aeon-ltd, zero
<Slart> GeekSquid: sounds like a weekend project then =)
<malikeye|123> like no CPU usage, no I/O
<malikeye|123> it just runs dog slow
<malikeye|123> it's got 2 vCPU's and 1GB of RAM
<Jordan_U> malikeye|123: Do other VMs on other drives run well?
<malikeye|123> it's XP, should be running fast
<hotfloppy> can someone guide or point me to some nice article regarding how to connect modem huawei e1762 via wvdial or usb_modeswitch.. please.. been searching thru google and tried many tutorial bt still got no succeed.. :(
<GeekSquid> Slart: Prolly, took me an afternoon the first time
<ddrj> erUSUL: ah crap, it's using my builtin wifi card (wlan0.. which is faulty), is there a way to assign wlan1 preference over wlan0 ?
<malikeye|123> nope, single VM
<malikeye|123> it's on a laptop... a W510
<chrijon> Hi. Should password authentication over SSH work by default on Ubuntu 10.4 server edition?
<malikeye|123> the laptop is sitting like 80% idle
<Jordan_U> malikeye|123: Does "kvm-ok" report that hardware virtualization is available?
<malikeye|123> it's an i7 chip
<GeekSquid> chrijon: yes
<anUbuntuUser> well, I have to head out.  thanks for the info guys
<erUSUL> ddrj: why not use the laptop facilities to just disable the card ( added bonus it want draw power). many laptops have a key combo or switch to disable wifi
<malikeye|123> Jordan_U, it says "KVM acceleration can be used"
<kitallis> hm
<malikeye|123> so I'm guessing it's not then
<kitallis> :/
<ddrj> erUSUL: well, i want to disable the built in wireless card in the laptop and only use the usb wifi card, is that possible to do with ubuntu?
<malikeye|123> I just used the KVM doc on the ubuntu site... I usually use fedora, but this laptop like ubuntu better, so
<erUSUL> ddrj: as i said doing that depends on hardware on most laptops
<Jordan_U> malikeye|123: No, that means that it is avialable.
<KaOSoFt> Just a basic question... I have the /var/www/nginx-default/ folder, which comes with owner and group as www-data, the owner can read and write, and the group just read. My question is: MY username, is there a way to let it edit files in that folder? Should I set it as the owner, or as the group with read and write privileges? I don't want other stuff going nuts (like WordPress or Joomla not saving if a setting changes).
<malikeye|123> Jordan_U, but does it mean it's not enabled?
<erUSUL> ddrj: they usually have a button to turn off/on the wifi
<Slart> GeekSquid: just found something called imapfilter.. seems to be a little more lightweight than horde
<ddrj> erUSUL: hm... yes, weird part is... when i turn off the wifi button on the laptop, the usb card doesn't work x(
<Jordan_U> malikeye|123: No, everything is configured properly.
<malikeye|123> k
<erUSUL> ddrj: maybe it acts on both...
<GeekSquid> Slart: hmm, sounds promising
<erUSUL> ddrj: try with the rfkill command
<ddrj> erUSUL: hmm... yeah... i got an idea tho.. what about disabling it via bios? if that doesn't work, i'll try rfkill
<_KAMI_> aeon-ltd: I removen slmodem too
<erUSUL> ddrj: or blacklist the internal wifi driver
<kesroesweyth> ddrj > physically remove the internal card. many laptops have panels that pop off the bottom of the machine to allow easy access to the card
<kyngdom> hey fellas, if i deleted my linux partition and am seeing grub-service>, am i fairly hosed if i want to set windows as the boot ?
<Jordan_U> malikeye|123: Is the IO performance of the ssd (just using it outside the VM) pretty good?
<erUSUL> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<malikeye|123> Jordan_U, yes, very
<ddrj> thanks, checking
<erUSUL> ddrj: kesroesweyth suggestion is sound too
<malikeye|123> the machine is idle, the disk is pretty much idle, no I/O wait...
<Jordan_U> kyngdom: You're going to need a LiveCD / USB to recover.
<hotfloppy> search usb_modeswitch
<malikeye|123> actually now there is some I/O wait goin on
<GeekSquid> ddrj: possibly under the keyboard, or behind the screen, depends on the laptop, I can remove my WIfi Card without turning it off, just lift the keyboard and snap
<kyngdom> of ubuntu im assuming
<kyngdom> ?
<kesroesweyth> ddrj > note that the interal card is not hot swappable. power the machine off and remove the battery prior to removing the card
<kesroesweyth> internal*
<hotfloppy> !search usb_modeswitch
<ubottu> Found:
<malikeye|123> yeah, 10+ I/O wait now
<ddrj> hmmm
<malikeye|123> during an install of some AV
<ddrj> ok let me check
<hotfloppy> !usb_modeswitch
<Jordan_U> kyngdom: Any liveCD will do, or Super GRUB Disk.
<GeekSquid> ddrj: kesroesweyth is right, I'd not reccommend removing anything without powering down
<jumar> Hi! After nvidia install the Plymouth is just ugly. Tried all the stuff on the forums, and now i'm using in "quiet" without splash. Anyone has ideas for Nvidia 140nvs?
<kyngdom> thank you for the help Jordan_U
<Ahren_The_Magus> I'm running Hardy Heron, and wish to make a Live USB of Lucid for installation on a PC without a working CD-ROM drive.  I have already downloaded the applicable ISO file for a live CD, and have it in my home folder.  I tried following the directions for creation of a Live USB from the Ubuntu website, but I do not have a "Startup Disk Creator" within "System > Administration".  How do I proceed?
<kesroesweyth> ddrj > what model is the laptop?
<malikeye|123> Ahren_The_Magus, try unetbootin
<ddrj> kesroesweyth: it's an older lenovo t61
<GeekSquid> hotfloppy: there is really no easy way to do what you want, usb_modeswitch needs to be run before modprobing the card prior to running wvidal
<ddrj> i have to find the actual model # tho
<Ahren_The_Magus> malikeye|123: Where do I download or access "unetbootin"?
<virtualgeekhub> kyngdom: are you hoping to recover the windows boot loader and wipe ubuntu?
<hoe> i just installed windows 7 into a fresh partition, and am trying to resetup grub to allow me to dual boot windows and ubuntu, but something's wrong and i can't get grub to recognize the original installation
<ddrj> but what about turning off the built in wifi card in bios? wouldn't that work?
<Jordan_U> kyngdom: You're welcome. Do you want me to tell you how to do it now or should I wait untill you're connected to IRC from the LiveCD?
<malikeye|123> sudo aptitude install unetbootin ?
<jumar> Ahren, install udb-creator package vis synaptic
<Ahren_The_Magus> malikeye|123: Thank you.  I'm still getting used to using the terminal.
<kesroesweyth> ddrj > i want to say those were under the keyboard. the bios idea may work if you have that option in the bios at all
<jumar> sorry... usb-creator
<aeon-ltd> _KAMI_: wait did you need that for bluetooth?
<virtualgeekhub> hoe: what does your menu.lst look like?
<kesroesweyth> ddrj > only way to know is to try! =)
<hoe> virtualgeekhub: apparently there isn't one
<jumar> Ahren, type: sudo apt-get install usb-creator in terminal
<hotfloppy> GeekSquid: doesnt matter either its easy or not.. but could you please lead me to some nice article regarding both of it ? or nice working keyword ?
<ddrj> kesroesweyth: i am in bios right now, there's an option that says "wirless LAN Radio Frequency" , it's on on right now, turn it to off would disable the wireless card ?
<Ahren_The_Magus> malikeye|123: Error> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "unetbootin"
<kyngdom> virtualgeekhub: that was my intention. i had deleted the partition in windows, completely forgetting to deal with grub first. Jordan_U: I am downloading and burning a livecd now. I will do my best to read and fix, but I may need to ask a question later.
<hoe> virtualgeekhub: sorry trying to reget grub cause it's not on this live cd
<guntbert> hoe: he is probably using grub2
<Ahren_The_Magus> jumar: Trying your command instead.
<virtualgeekhub> hoe: have you tried booting from live cd and reinstalling grub that way?
<hotfloppy> GeekSquid: been searching thru google & tried many tutorial but still no luck.. :(
<hoe> guntbert: how do i set that up? never used it :E
<malikeye|123> man, this VM is flatlined and it has the whole machine to work with, basically
<malikeye|123> boo
<hoe> virtualgeekhub: I'm currently on the live cd trying to figure out how to do it :)
<Ahren_The_Magus> jumar: Error> E: Couldn't find package usb-creator
<kesroesweyth> ddrj > odd that it uses the term 'frequency' to describe the function of that bios option, but seeing as how it is a yes or no question, id go with yes.
<Jordan_U> hoe: What is the output of "sudo os-prober"?
<hoe> /dev/sda3:Windows 7 (loader):Windows:chain
<hoe> /dev/sda6:Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (10.04):Ubuntu:linux
<jumar> Ahren, i'm checking it
<ddrj> kesroesweyth: thanks, here goes nothing :D
<guntbert> !grub2 | hoe
<ubottu> hoe: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Ahren_The_Magus> jumar: *nods*
<Jordan_U> hoe: Then just "sudo update-grub" (from within the installed system, not a liveCD) should add windows to the menu automagically.
<hotfloppy> GeekSquid: after editing usb_modeswitch.conf, run it via terminal, got an error bout hex string not valid..
<kesroesweyth> ddrj > on the edge of my seat xD
<jumar> Ahren, the new one's name is: usb-creator-gtk
<jumar> so, it's: sudo apt-get install usb-creator-gtk
<Ahren_The_Magus> jumar: Error:E: Couldn't find package usb-creator-gtk
<GeekSquid> hotfloppy: er, um, I don't have a solution for that card, I have only gotten a couple of cards to work, and the wern't Heweii, Got me stumped
<kyngdom> virtualgeekhub: I am trying to find every reason to use ubuntu as my primary os, but i need a windows enviornment basically every week day and i've been apprehensive to use a vm
<hoe> Jordan_U: I can't get into the system, only into windows :E
<foolguy> hey, how do I connect to a windows printer on ubuntu?
<D4NG3R> i need help
<D4NG3R> im trying to convert a .rpm to .deb
<D4NG3R> and i get this
<D4NG3R> ien -k xchat-2.8.8-0.fc13.x86_64.rpm
<D4NG3R> error: incorrect format: unknown tag
<D4NG3R> Warning: Skipping conversion of scripts in package xchat: postinst preinst prerm
<D4NG3R> Warning: Use the --scripts parameter to include the scripts.
<FloodBot4> D4NG3R: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ahren_The_Magus> jumar: Keep in mind, I'm running in Hardy right now, to make the Live USB for a Lucid install.
<virtualgeekhub> kyngdom: what is stopping you from using a virtual machine?
<guntbert> !rpm | D4NG3R
<ubottu> D4NG3R: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<hotfloppy> GeekSquid: oh.. thats okay.. just trying my luck here :)
<Pirolocito> D4NG3R, xchat has deb bynarys
<jumar> Oh, sorry, Ahren, i misread, i thought you're using Lucid, so i will check a package on the web for you
<Jordan_U> hoe: I thought you already had grub installed, to install grub2 from the liveCD follow: grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<Ahren_The_Magus> jumar: *nods* Thank you.
<kyngdom> virtualgeekhub: i suppose my biggest concern was a) interactivity with usb ports and other interfaces, and b) the overall performance degredation of running a VM , although that was just something I assumed. I have no real basis to say whether the performance would drop dramatically
<jumar> Ahren_Tha_Magus: follow this link - http://ubuntuliving.blogspot.com/2008/11/usb-creator-for-hardy.html
<bullgard4> '~$ mkfs -c /dev/sdb1; mke2fs 1.41.11 (14-Mar-2010); /dev/sdb1 is mounted; will not make a filesystem here!'  --  If I unmounted it: '~$ mkfs -c /dev/sdb1; mke2fs 1.41.11 (14-Mar-2010); Could not stat /dev/sdb1 --- No such file or directory; The device apparently does not exist; did you specify it correctly?' --  What is the correct syntax?
<virtualgeekhub> kyngdom: Legitimate concerns. Well what does your hardware look like?
<kyngdom> not too shabby really, dual-core 2.2GHZ intel, 4 gigs of ram, intel IGP
<Ahren_The_Magus> jumar: Thank you, loading the page now.
<D4NG3R> i get this
<D4NG3R> root@The-CoXiNaToR:/home/the-coxinator/Desktop# alien -k xchat-2.8.8-0.fc13.x86_64.rpm
<D4NG3R> error: incorrect format: unknown tag
<D4NG3R> Warning: Skipping conversion of scripts in package xchat: postinst preinst prerm
<D4NG3R> Warning: Use the --scripts parameter to include the scripts.
<D4NG3R> Package build failed. Here's the log:
<FloodBot4> D4NG3R: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jumar> okay
<notracking> hey mates tell me an MMORPG that will work on ubunt without an emulator and its compatible on my PC: processor 1.8 448 mb RAM. PRIVATE PLS!!!!
<unop> bullgard4, how did you unmount this device?
<ddrj> hmm... no internet now after i disabled the onboard wifi card x( even with the usb wifi card plugged in
<guntbert> !pm | notracking
<ubottu> notracking: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<guntbert> !caps | notracking
<ubottu> notracking: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bullgard4> unop: I used Disk Mounter 2.30.0.
<ubutom> ddrj, don't know if that has anything to do with it at all, but there are some chips out there that are transmitting bluetooth and w-lan
<notracking> so does somebody know a geme?
<notracking> game
<novastar> Does anyone know the fix to the CUPS not connecting to localhost? i tried rebooting cups, and it worked previously, but not anymore
<virtualgeekhub> kyngdom: With that hardware you should be able to run a windows environment just fine ;)
<miniuser> notracking: try this: http://www.nyse.com/
<unop> bullgard4, chances are, disk mounter also ejects the device after dismounting it..  use the 'umount' command instead - it doesn't do an eject.
<virtualgeekhub> kyngdom: Virtualized of course...
<notracking> tnx
<ddrj> ubutom: it's kinda weird... if i enable the builtin wifi card and plugin the usb wifi card, i get internet. so then i remove the usb wifi card and network manager says i'm disconnected but then it falls back on the built in laptop wifi card and finds a network to connect to
<darkmoon_> Anyone from Hong Kong here?
<miniuser> ur welcome : P
<ddrj> ubutom: kinda weird right? i just want it to use the usb wifi card and not the built in one
<Pici> D4NG3R: Like someone said before, xchat is in the Ubuntu repositories, there is no reason to use alien to try to convert a Fedora rpm into deb to install it.
<LA2> Ubuntu 10.04 + Firefox + certain images or videos = total mess-up of my screen. To fix it, I have to log out and login again (i.e. restart X windows).
<virtualgeekhub> kyngdom: This is one of my main motivators for virtualizing most things, it can make things much easier (in some cases!).
<jim> is daemontools available as a ubuntu package under 9.10?
<GeekSquid> darkmoon_: /join #ubuntu-hk
<ubutom> ddrj, would try what the other's suggested, removing the internal one.
<darkmoon_> Thanks GeekSquid
<GeekSquid> notracking: see here http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CB4QFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.brighthub.com%2Fvideo-games%2Fmmo%2Farticles%2F20510.aspx&rct=j&q=mmorpg+ubuntu&ei=ohYhTNHZBdCRnwfthoVR&usg=AFQjCNF9Gy1cdhvKnlnN2T5tEEB_vy-hmA&sig2=9j4m6zWqZQtRpVszNtLXAw
<ddrj> thanks guys, i guess that's my last resort, i'll do that
<kyngdom> so if i am completely virgin to linux (which i am for all intents and purposes, besides a few installations and abandonments), should i go windows with an ubuntu vm or ubuntu with a windows vm?
<TLoFP> I need to delete a folder with some million files in it.  rm -r asks me stupid questions like: do you want to descent into xxxx; do you want to delete regular file yyy.  How can I make this quicker?
<user01> does ubuntu use alt special characters?
<Pici> TLoFP: use the -f argument as well.
<user01> alt + 130 = é ?
<TLoFP> Pici: thanks
<user01> im trying to figure out where that all came from
<ddrj> woahhhhh, everyone who helped me, i am so sorry to have wasted ur time, i just realized whta happened
<kyngdom> virtualgeekhub: so if i am completely virgin to linux (which i am for all intents and purposes, besides a few installations and abandonments), should i go windows with an ubuntu vm or ubuntu with a windows vm?
<ubutom> kyngdom, both works, you can even swap the vms between the oses, have dualboot and created another ubuntu and windows installation in a vm just to mess around and then I used the same two with windows and linux just to mess around too ;D
<malikeye|123> I think ubuntu is throttling my CPU when this laptop is plugged in
<kyngdom> ok
<superannuatedgee> I have just installed Ubuntu server.  It of course has a command line interface.  The documentation seems to imply that I can install Gnome  and use it for many tasks.  Is it sufficient to apt-get gnome? Or do I need to install other stuff too?
<virtualgeekhub> kyngdom: This is of course preference, I personally run Windows in a vm on an Ubuntu host, however I started the other way around.
<GeekSquid> malikeye|123: that happens by default
<kyngdom> ok
<kyngdom> well i certainly appreciate the input from you all
<ddrj> ubuntu was using BOTH the wifi cards to connect to the net, so i went into network manager, and disconnected the network that the built in wifi card was using and only left it connected on the usb wifi card
<kyngdom> thank you for being so helpful: )
<ubutom> malikeye|123, you can add cpu frequency applet to the taskbar and set the behaviour
<tic^> superannuatedgee:  why didn't you just install desktop version to start with?
<virtualgeekhub> kyngdom: Why don't you run an ubuntu vm from a Windows host first just to get the feel for Ubuntu? Then when your brave you can flip that scenario.
<malikeye|123> yeah, it's throttling these 1.60GHz down to 900MHz :(
<kyngdom> i suppose the best thing to do in that case would be to just force myself to work from within that vm
<jim> is daemontools available as a ubuntu package under 9.10?
<ubutom> malikeye|123, HAve a dualcore here and added two applets, chose on one cpu0 on the other cpu1 and can also set the mode with a click on it
<GeekSquid> jim: should be
<malikeye|123> ubutom, which app is that?
<durt> jim, check out packages.ubuntu.com
<malikeye|123> the XFCE one doesn't control it
<guntbert> jim: why would you need them?
<superannuatedgee> Mostly I was assuming that there is a reason why there exsists a server version.  Also, I need the server functionality.  I don't need to be able to manage my photo collection.
<guntbert> !iso | jim
<ubottu> jim: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<virtualgeekhub> kyngdom: If your going to be going that route whats our next move?
<ubutom> malikeye|123, right click the upper taskbar and choose add to panel
<kyngdom> well at this point im burning a livecd to repair grub
<GeekSquid> superannuatedgee: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will install everyting you need for a desktop install with gnome
<jim> why? mainly because openacs and daemontools seem to get along well
<kyngdom> once that's done, i will create a new vm and install 10.04
<ubutom> malikeye|123, then go down until you see something like monitor cpu-frequency, have another locale than english here, so it can be named otherwise :)
<malikeye|123> ubutom, I'm using XFCE and that XFCE one doesn't actually control it... are you using gnome?
<tic^> yes you can install gnome-desktop to the server edition, but your defeating the purpose of the server with teh overhead of the desktop software.
<Dittersdorf> Hi people. Does anyone having any trouble with Nautilus after the last update? (10.04)
<kraut> why is nautilus able to follow symlinks on smbfs and the bash not?
<ubutom> malikeye|123, yeah, I use gnome
<malikeye|123> so what is the gnome-app called :)
<virtualgeekhub> kyngdom: That's cool, don't worry we were ALL new to Ubuntu once too, now it's second nature ;)
<kyngdom> i have often considered switching my server 08 machine to ubuntu server as well, to assuage my piracy concerns
<kyngdom> but i figured that was a bit too heavyhanded for a first proecjt
<kyngdom> project*
<ubutom> malikeye|123, hhhm, good question :)
<guntbert> jim: handling an iso is much simpler here - see the hint from ubottu above
<malikeye|123> ubutom, right click it and hit "About"
<bullgard4> unop: Now: '~$ sudo mkfs -c /dev/sdb1; Checking for bad blocks (read-only test): done; Writing inode tables: done; Writing superblocks and filesystem accounting information: done; This filesystem will be automatically checked every 38 mounts or 180 days, whichever comes first.  Use tune2fs -c or -i to override.' -- Is this a effective test for a thumb drive? Or do you recommend another one?
<tic^> superannuatedgee: why not install gnome-desktop and install only the services you need from there? unless you install all the server services.
<ubutom> malikeye|123, as I said, using another language than english :(
<virtualgeekhub> kyngdom: Yeah maybe that can be your crowning achievement once you get the hand of Ubuntu.
<malikeye|123> k
<virtualgeekhub> kyngdom: *hang
<unop> bullgard4, i would say this is enough - it doesn't seem to have found anything wrong with the filesystem.
<bullgard4> unop: Thank you very much for your excellent help.
<ubutom> malikeye|123, think cpufreq-applet, thats at least what appears as task
<malikeye|123> k
<virtualgeekhub> kyngdom: Funny though, I just switched from Server 08, I migrated my web site to Ubuntu (Apache), for the same concerns you have, Piracy...
<unop> kraut, what does the symlink point to??
<superannuatedgee> I certainly could have started with Desktop, but I really would be happier if I could simply fire up the desktop when I wished to interact with stuff and then quit it when I was finished.  I gather this is an idea born of naivite
<unop> kraut,  readlink -f your_link
<kraut> unop: to /home/temp
<malikeye|123> not seeing that package... but looking at the forums
<kyngdom> virtualgeekhub: im trying to be as legit as possible and the only real sore thumb sticking out in my entire lan seems to be my server
<unop> kraut, ok, so what makes you think bash is unable to deal with it?
<GeekSquid> superannuatedgee: learn to interact with command line, not much you cannot do
<kyngdom> and im not going to pay 1200 bucks just to have active directory
<Dittersdorf> hi. My nautilus is starting with 170 mb memory (in a new session). It used to start with 70mb. Is that ordinary?
<kyngdom> hell i won't even get a technet subscription just for that
<ubutom> malikeye|123, yeah, confirmed, I killed it to try and the applets disappeared :)
<kyngdom> well, obviously there are a few other good things about a server, but the point is still that i won't buy it
<kraut> unop: /home/temp is not within the cifs share
<tic^> like i said, you can install gnome desktop on the server edition, but you may not get the performance you exspect because the cup's will be watching for service calls for the desktop while watching for calls for the server.
<tic^> superannuatedgee: cpu's
<Dittersdorf> lag
<unop> kraut, where on the filesystem does this link exist?  or does it not exist at all and this is a samba user home directory share?
<virtualgeekhub> Yeah Active Directory is a bit pricey, then you need CAL's, all kinds of money spent.
<virtualgeekhub> lol I keep hitting Shift + Page Up, to scroll the chat windows up, habits die hard...
<Dittersdorf> hi. My nautilus is starting with 170 mb memory (in a new session). It used to start with 70mb. Is that ordinary?
<malikeye|123> ubutom, can you do this? dpkg --search cpufreq-applet
<ubutom> Dittersdorf, mine sleeps and has 23MB right now
<ubutom> malikeye|123, did it already, didn'T come up with a result
<malikeye|123> hmm
<malikeye|123> fully qualify the path?
<Dittersdorf> ubuntom - it started after I updated the system this morning. where should I report it?
<solar_george> does anyone around here know which of full encryption of a /home partition using luks or home directory encryption with ecryptfs has the best performance / is most robust?
<ubutom> oh, ok malikeye|123 , I just used aptitude search, actually it returns many stuff ;)
<ubutom> malikeye|123, gonna pastebin it
<malikeye|123> thanks
<malikeye|123> I didn't see anything in aptitude
<superannuatedgee> Is there a way to arrange that Empathy only displays people's message, not their comings and goings?
<stephen_> Guys i need help
<ubutom> malikeye|123, http://pastebin.com/ZRYUdTd4
<stephen_> My splash screen resolution is off, how do i fix that?
<MTecknology> I'm about to have a package built in LP - I made some changes that could potentially break things. So I'm wondering- how can I roll back the update if it does break things?
<ubutom> Dittersdorf, have you rebooted since the update?
<stephen_> yes
<stephen_> wait nvm
<aperson> how would I go about switching my laptop's function and menu keys?
<malikeye|123> looks like gnome-applets it is
<tsimpson> MTecknology: sudo apt-get install package=other_version
<Dittersdorf> ubutum - ofcourse
<MTecknology> tsimpson: thanks
<stephen_> Anyone know how to fix the splash screen resolution?
<kyngdom> Jordan_U: i booted into a livecd of ubuntu and i am now trying to thumb through for some sort of grub repair
<Dittersdorf> ubutum - of course
<ubutom> malikeye|123, will probably load also some other dependencies of gnome
<malikeye|123> yeah, just a few ;)
<ubutom> Dittersdorf, well, no idea..
<hmca_> greetings all
<crazycool> does ubuntu have program like lingvo tutor?
<stephen_> Looking for help, PM me if you know about splash screens
<hmca_> undelete one file on ext3fs ? help.....
<bastid_raZor> !splash | stephen_
<ubottu> stephen_: To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<_KAMI_> aeon-ltd: ftp://ftp.devall.hu/kami/bootchart/AgentM-lucid-20100622-8.png
<ubutom> malikeye|123, well, it's also with some nice KDE stuff, I really liked kate and sometimes installed it, and this pulled some kde-packages as well ;)
<Jordan_U> kyngdom: Are you planning to just boot windows?
<kyngdom> that was my intention
<jiffe> is there a quick way of replacing lines with a specific string with another string in a file?
<ubutom> !undelete | hmca_
<ubottu> hmca_: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<ddrj> how do i find the name of the driver for a built in wifi card that i want to blacklist?
<Jordan_U> kyngdom: Then you might as well just install a microsoft style mbr rather than trying to use grub.
<jiffe> perl -pi -e with regex would be my normal method but the string can contain logs of special characters
<durt> crazycool, you can use synaptic package manager or packages.ubuntu.com to search all the package descriptions available in the official repositories.
<Jordan_U> kyngdom: "sudo apt-get install mbr && sudo install-mbr /dev/sda" (if your drive is /dev/sda)
<bergLNX> how can i change the permission of all sub files and folders in a folder? im trying to install gtk themes here, but every time i copy folders the appear empty even though theyre not...
<kyngdom> Jordan_U: i tried fixing my mbr with bootsect before i started attacking the grub fix of this
<kyngdom> ah
<kyngdom> well i'll be
<bastid_raZor> bergLNX: chmod -r 000 folder
<kyngdom> i didn't expect a get command to be the fix here
<Dittersdorf> lag check
<stephen_> Looking for help with splash screen PM me please
<bastid_raZor> stephen_: that link didn't help?
<stephen_> no
<stephen_> Mabey im calling it the wrong thing
<stephen_> By splash screen i am talking about the purple screen with ubuntu logo and dots
<bergLNX> bastid_raZor: hmmm, 000?
<stephen_> it seems to be the wrong resolution
<bastid_raZor> bergLNX: 000 being what you need to change. the actual permissions
<malikeye|123> damn it, still didn't provide that binary
<BlaDe> what causes failed to execute child process "/usr/lib/gvfs/gvfsd-sftp" ?
<BlaDe> i have the latest version of gvfs installed
<guntbert> Guest89947: don't do irc as root - don't do normal work as root
<ubutom> malikeye|123, mabye this can help http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-xfapplet-plugin
<bergLNX> bastid_raZor: hm, used to using other options, like +r +x etc... what options should i use if i want "read" for the files/folders?
<malikeye|123> yeah, I've seen that before
<malikeye|123> the XFCE applet that just displays stff says the CPU's are maxed now
<erick> Hello from Mexico, Idk if anyone can help me, I use Ubuntu 10.04 and when I right clic on a ISO file it does not show the write to disk
<bastid_raZor> bergLNX: you can use +r and the like. same difference
<kyngdom> Jordan_U: the apt-get definitely installed something, and i didn't see any errors, but i still have grub rescue>
<Jordan_U> kyngdom: Did you run "sudo install-mbr /dev/sda"?
<kyngdom> Jordan_U: i did, except that i ran it for sda1
<erick> I cant burn ISO images. HELP?
<malikeye|123> there we go, now I see it :)
<malikeye|123> woot
<ubutom> :D malikeye|123
<Jordan_U> kyngdom: That was the wrong thing to do, now your windows partition boot sector will need to be recovered as well.
<obscurant1st> when i try to transfer music to ipod using rythmbox http://pastebin.com/rxW30BHh this messgae comes, can somebody pls help?
<bergLNX> bastid_raZor: yeah? but whouldnt -r then be understood as "remove read"? cause i get "chmod: cannot access `+r': No such file or directory" when running "sudo chmod -r +r /home/martin/.themes/Zuki/"...
<stephenn> Looking for help fixing purple screen with dots resolution
<unop> bergLNX,  that command doesn't make sense :)
<ofixcomp> can anyone help me please, I CAN nOT burn Iso Images
<ofixcomp> =(
<KaOSoFt> Just a basic question... I have the /var/www/nginx-default/ folder, which comes with owner and group as www-data, the owner can read and write, and the group just read. My question is: MY username, is there a way to let it edit files in that folder? Should I set it as the owner, or as the group with read and write privileges? I don't want other stuff going nuts (like WordPress or Joomla not saving if a setting changes).
<kyngdom> im sorry. i read your instructions wrong
<unop> bergLNX,  either use +r   or  use -r  - not both at the same time, that's meaningless.
<bergLNX> unop: indeed, thats why i cant make any sense of this myself
<malikeye|123> seems to be faster now
<kyngdom> i'll install it again, but on the sda
<bergLNX> i need it to be recursive
<bastid_raZor> bergLNX: you need to prepend -r with who gets -r .. like o-r  meaning owner -read
<kyngdom> then i'll fix the windows mbr next
<unop> bergLNX, maybe you meant to use -R ?
<ubutom> ofixcomp, what program, what media, any errors being reported?
<malikeye|123> friggen awesome
<Jordan_U> kyngdom: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Boot_Sector will tell you how to restore your windows partition boot sector (which has now likely been overwritten).
<malikeye|123> thanks for bouncing ides ubutom
<SuperLag> Are there any Ubuntu LiveCD-type tools that will let you do a virus scan on a Windows box?
<ofixcomp> ubuton When I righ click the image I dont see any WRITE TO DISK message
<ubutom> malikeye|123, you can set it to powersave or performance and so on, neat :)
<kyngdom> thank you very much Jordan_U
<ubutom> malikeye|123, np
<malikeye|123> yeah, it s neat
<SuperLag> I know Knoppix and other distros have them... but I'm wondering about Ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> kyngdom: You're welcome.
<pier> hello
<ofixcomp> ubutom When I righ click the image I dont see any WRITE TO DISK message
<bergLNX> bastid_raZor: but... hm... let me try
<bastid_raZor> bergLNX: reading the manpage on chmod -R is intended for recursive
<ubutom> ofixcomp, you might wanna try opening brasero
<obscurant1st> when i try to transfer music to ipod using rythmbox http://pastebin.com/rxW30BHh this messgae comes, can somebody pls help?
<ofixcomp> ubutom Brasero has plugin bugs reporter, I installed it and it displays an error when trying to burn any ISO
<bergLNX> bastid_raZor: right, that worked... but I still cant see the content of the folder =/
<ubutom> ofixcomp, and that error is?
<unop> bergLNX, you need +X too
<unop> bergLNX,  chmod -R u+X your_dir/
<bastid_raZor> bergLNX: only the folder itself needs +x the entire contents do not.
<bergLNX> unop: ooooh
<unop> bastid_raZor, +X sorts that out.
<bergLNX> ah, its working now :) many thanks
<ofixcomp> ubutom thanks dude. I uninstalled and installed brasero
<ubutom> ofixcomp, works now?
<bastid_raZor> unop: gotcha, did not know the case would mean just the folders
<ofixcomp> ubutom seems to..
<ubutom> nice ofixcomp
<ofixcomp> how can I restore the Volume option on the panel?
<ofixcomp> I removed it and now cant put it back :S
<unop> bastid_raZor, it's documented in the chmod info page -- i think this is a GNU thing only.
<durt> ofixcomp, it's part of indicator applet
<DeadmanIncJS> i'm having some issues with my laptop.  two different times in two days it has frozen
<DeadmanIncJS> any idea why?  i'm thinking temperature myself
<ofixcomp> durt thanks man would not done it without you
<wizard_2010> hello all has anyone tried installing itunes on ubuntu 10.4 using wine ?
<wizard_2010> will it work
<DeadmanIncJS> you'd need "Wine" probably
<abetterswordfish> Does anyone know how to change the resolution of the startup screen that is purple with white/orange dots?
<malikeye|123> beer > wine
<wizard_2010> DeadmanIncJS, I have wine
<durt> wizard_2010, you can check the success rate of using specific windows apps on wine's website.
<krzysztof> Wie ktoś może jak zmienić rozdzielczość bo maxymalnie mam 800x600 w edycji :(
<wizard_2010> durt, can you provide that place
<abetterswordfish> Does anyone know how to change the resolution of the start-up screen that is purple with white/orange dots?
<DeadmanIncJS> then you should be able to install iTunes
<wizard_2010> durt, please*
<durt> !pl | krzysztof
<ubottu> krzysztof: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<zagabar> How come that my terminal shows the windows behind it when I set it to transparent? sometimes it just views the desktop image. That is what I want. How can I fix this?
<krzysztof> ubottu dzięki za info
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pino54> #wakoopa
<abetterswordfish> Does anyone know how to change the resolution of the start-up screen that is purple with white/orange dots? Please Halp
<bazhang> http://appdb.winehq.org wizard_2010  help in #winehq
<durt> wizard_2010, um, http isn't working here, but I think it's winehq.org or something similar.
<DeadmanIncJS> any ideas on why my laptop keeps freezing on me?
<ruelle> hello
<wizard_2010> durt, thanks for that
<durt> wizard_2010, just google wine app database
<ruelle> I created a ap with lubuntu and it start automatic with auto login
<ruelle> but it set to the first channel
<wizard_2010> durt, going to test it myself with out the check, going to chmod the exe file it wont do anything if it doesnt work I can always uninstall it wont mess my ubuntu up will it
<HotTuna> Getting terrible LAN transfer speeds in 10.04, forced autonegotiation of 100mb/s but getting 1.5mb/sec.........
<VCoolio> zagabar: that's the difference between real and fake transparancy; fake transparancy draws the background picture behind the window; when compositing is off, it'll do that I suppose; what terminal are we talking about?
<ruelle> how can I set the channel with network manager ?
<DrGrov> HotTuna: how fast connection do you have?
<HotTuna> DrGrov, its a lan...
<DrGrov> HotTuna: oh sorry, did not see the first part.
<Alumin> ok so, I just installed 10.04 and I'm now attempting to updated my GRUB configuration to boot another OS, and it's...erm...a bit different
<durt> wizard_2010, I'm not a wine expert, but it should install to wine's dir. and not really see ubuntu's stuff.
<Alumin> used to be it was adjusting some comments in menu.lst, add a new stanza, and run "update-grub"
<wizard_2010> ok cheers
<wizard_2010> durt, ok cheers thanks
<bazhang> !grub2 | Alumin this may help
<ubottu> Alumin this may help: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<hiexpo> HotTuna,  _ hello
<DrGrov> How can I enable real time transparency in 10.04? Windows and the whole thing
<Alumin> I've edited /etc/grub.d/40_custom but I have nfi how to apply the changes :)
<sebsebseb> DrGrov: uhmm
<Alumin> bazhang: thanks, will check that out
<zagabar> VCoolio: the standard ubuntu terminal in 10.04. I want the fake transparency
<ruelle> hello folks!! how can I set the channel with network manager?
<grusum> DeadmanIncJS, boot using a LiveCD, see if it still freezes
<sebsebseb> DrGrov: there was going to be a transparant feature, but thats been delayed untill 10.10
<DrGrov> sebsebseb: my specs will handle it perfectly. damn it
<DeadmanIncJS> never thought of that grusum
<DrGrov> sebsebseb: so i need to wait until 10.10 to get some real time transparency? not cool, not cool at all
<DeadmanIncJS> is there a log that is always going that i could proably post to somebody?
<HotTuna> hiexpo, ;\
<grusum> DeadmanIncJS, that's prob why u asked :-P
<sebsebseb> DrGrov: you mean the RGB or whatever it was called thing yeah?
<hiexpo> grusum,  what do u mean set the channel ?
<HotTuna> hiexpo, can I talk to you in PM sir.
<hiexpo> sure
<DrGrov> sebsebseb: yes, something like that. i want real god damn transparency without any pseudo transparency. my specs can handle it.
<zagabar> I know I had fake transparency yesterday in 10.04 before I formated and reinstalled it. :S But now it is real transparency. :/
<DrGrov> sebsebseb: but not a problem, will wait for 10.10 then :)
<sebsebseb> !language | DrGrov
<ubottu> DrGrov: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sebsebseb> DrGrov: yeah except
<sebsebseb> DrGrov: whatever 10.10 has for this will probably be quite basic
<DrGrov> sebsebseb: needed to remind me of a "g... dam..." ? lol
<sebsebseb> DrGrov:  anyway in the mean time, you can make your panels transparant
<xav0989> e #chat
<DrGrov> sebsebseb: yes, that is good idea. panels as transparent will be useful.
<sebsebseb> DrGrov: and with the default theme, the terminal has a transparant effect as well
<zagabar> Oh, lol solved my problem. Turning off the visual effects made it fake transparent.
<DrGrov> sebsebseb: i set the transparency on the terminal already.
<sebsebseb> DrGrov: if you make the panels big,  with transparant effect, that can be fun, since then you can see through to the background
<DrGrov> zagabar: how did you get "real" transparency?
<zagabar> DrGrov: I had visual effects set to medium.
<sebsebseb> DrGrov: and you can put one on the left and right even  just for this, but auto hide, or they take up way to much space
<zagabar> I saw all windows behind it and all. Very annoying and bloated. X)
<sebsebseb> DrGrov: and Compiz has transparant effects I think
<DrGrov> zagabar: i put the visual effects to maximum :)
<qwiksilver711> what is the command in terminal when i'm in a folder to see what other stuff is in it... like if i'm in /home, how do i see what all is in /home?
<DrGrov> zagabar: i do not have any problems with specs ;)
<ruelle> hello folks!! how can I set the channel with network manager in adhoc mode?
<wizard_2010> how do I use the chmod +x command to change an exe to install via wine i forget lol
<DrGrov> sebsebseb: sure, i can try that out. it seems like the transparency is rather good but icons really need to be bigger.
<unop> qwiksilver711, ls
<qwiksilver711> thanks unop
<tic^> !ls | qwiksilver711
<ubottu> qwiksilver711: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<newklear> | last said "[]nertia: may I speak with you in a pm " 2days 19hrs 46secs ago
<DrGrov> sebsebseb: compiz was actually quite good as well. did not find though the transparency settings i was looking for though.
<sebsebseb> DrGrov: I don't tend to use Compiz, but I think it can do it
<sebsebseb> DrGrov: may need the advanced settings manager
<sebsebseb> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<codeyman1> clicking on links in evolution opens up ff.. but my default browser is chrome
<DrGrov> sebsebseb: i think my specs would be able to handle full transparency all the way around. not sure too
<qwiksilver711> why then when i try to go to /home/qwiksilver711 it keeps saying no such file? its there, ls says it is
<codeyman1> how can I fix this?
<DrGrov> sebsebseb: thanks for your kind help :)
<VCoolio> DrGrov: if you want transparant window, look into murrine gtk engine, it has rgba support; http://janhouse.deviantart.com/art/Gnome-quot-Aero-look-quot-tutorial-142265951
<codeyman1> clicking on links in evolution opens up ff.. but my default browser is chrome. How can I fix this?
<unop> qwiksilver711, make sure you have the case right.  i.e. qwiksilver711 is not the same as Qwiksilver711 or qwikSilver711 for e.g.
<unop> qwiksilver711, also, you can use tab to correctly complete the filename for you. i.e.  ls qw<Press_TAB_now>
<Misantropo> I have no sound in flash videos
<wizard_2010> how do I use the chmod +x command to change an exe to install via wine i forget lol
<Misantropo> i'm using ubuntu lucid 64 bit
<[manas]> !n3
<qwiksilver711> hmm, thats wierd, trying cd /home/qwiksilver711/Downloads does not work, but cd ~/Downloads did
<wizard_2010> Misantropo, have you sound at all
<[manas]> !rokland
<HotTuna> AMAZINGLY slow transfer speeds on 100mbps lan, 10.04 desktop/9.10 server. same issue on samba/ssh/nfs... however internet speed seems unaffected.
<unop> qwiksilver711, what does this command give you?   echo $HOME
<Misantropo> wizard_2010, no sound at all
<qwiksilver711> /home/qwiksilver711
<Misantropo> wizard_2010, not in flash, but in ubuntu i do have sound
<tic^> qwiksilver711: because you are already in your home folder
<wizard_2010> Misantropo, then its the driver for your sound card not flash
<unop> qwiksilver711, exactly like that?
<qwiksilver711> yes sir
<wizard_2010> how do I use the chmod +x command to change an exe to install via wine i forget lol
<_jesse_> wizard_2010: you got it :P chmod +x file
<tic^> !chmod | wizard_2010
<ubottu> wizard_2010: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<unop> qwiksilver711, odd
<ubutom> tic^, that should work as well if he is in his home folder
<qwiksilver711> yeah
<wizard_2010> _jesse_, does not seem to work I dont see and different output of nothing works ?
<qwiksilver711> what does tar xf alsa-driver mean?
<_jesse_> wizard_2010: there shouldn't be any output from chmod, you can do an ls -l to see the permissions
<unop> qwiksilver711, it untars a tar archive - probably named alsa-driver.tar
<Alumin> thanks bazhang, that page resolved my issue
<HotTuna> AMAZINGLY slow transfer speeds on 100mbps lan, 10.04 desktop/9.10 server. same issue on samba/ssh/nfs... however internet speed seems unaffected.
<wizard_2010> _jesse_, I want to install itunes via wine on 10.4 via wine but the file is a exe need to chmod it ?
<qwiksilver711> ok
<_jesse_> wizard_2010: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<Jordan_U> wizard_2010: Why do you want itunes?
<ubutom> wizard_2010, wine itunes.exe
<qwiksilver711> so then to install the driver i need to go into that alsa file right
<_jesse_> wizard_2010: you don't need to chmod
<_jesse_> wizard_2010: you can if you want and then set the default program for .exe's to wine, but it isn't necessary
<wizard_2010> Jordan_U, Because i need to backup my iphone cause I am getting new iphone 4
<wizard_2010> it wont connect to the itunes store on my crap win 7 machine to backup
<opnet> hey maybe someone here can help me, I was using zsnes before then I installed fbsd now I reinstalled ubuntu but for some reason now the zsnes sound is really choppy
<opnet> any ideas?
<DeadmanIncJS> Droid > iPhone
<Jordan_U> wizard_2010: Rhythmbox (which comes with Ubuntu by default) should be able to sync at least your music (it may also sync apps and other things, I don't have personal experience with it though)
<wizard_2010> Jordan_U, apps are most important thing dont want to lost it :)
<kantoka> Anyone else who is having problems with frequently crashing Evolution?
<DeadmanIncJS> no, just my computer locking up
<queso> trism: thank you
<qwiksilver711> yeah, evolution crashed, and we ended up human
<Daekdroom> Jordan_U, I don't think it can sync apps..
<qwiksilver711> instead of superheros
<HotTuna> AMAZINGLY slow transfer speeds on 100mbps lan, 10.04 desktop/9.10 server. same issue on samba/ssh/nfs... however internet speed seems unaffected.
<kesroesweyth> xD @ qwiksilver711
<sontek> Is there a tool that will rip music from an iphone?
<xteejx> Hi all, anyone know anything about the progress of bug 461419
<sontek> I have some music I want to get from a friend
<kantoka> Evolution is a disaster in 10.04... Worked somehow in 9.10 with only hangups during mail fetching sometimes.
<mobile> hm
<qwiksilver711> really, kantoka, i have no problems at all with evolution
<kantoka> Strange
<kantoka> I'm using Geforce 8800GT
<qwiksilver711> i had to to a little tweaking, but i got it to work, even when using ubuntu 10.4 the wubi way
<wizard_2010> anyone tell me a command to run a itunes.exe file via terminal
<kantoka> 8 GB RAM, 64 bit
<wizard_2010> f-ing wine wont do it im going to cry lol
<_jesse_> wizard_2010: someone else already said it, but it's 'wine itunes.exe'
<xteejx> !wine | wizard_2010
<ubottu> wizard_2010: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Daekdroom> !language | wizard_2010
<ubottu> wizard_2010: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> wizard_2010, wine help in #winehq
<xteejx> I think ubotu just explained everything
<opnet> hey maybe someone here can help me, I was using zsnes before then I installed fbsd now I reinstalled ubuntu but for some reason now the zsnes sound is really choppy
<opnet> any ideas?
<kesroesweyth> itunes runs poorly under wine, that has always been my experience anyhow
<wizard_2010> ubottu, sorry for that that way i never put the full thing ill google
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_jesse_> wizard_2010: Wine isn't perfect, so it may be that iTunes doesn't work very well with it, other people seem to feel that way on the interwebs
<bazhang> wizard_2010, /join #winehq
<kantoka> ubottu is a love bot? :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eroomydna> is there a way of performing a multithreaded file copy in linux?
<kesroesweyth> closing time, not getting paid to talk to you folks any longer
<pehden> how do i connect to a custom irc server
<kesroesweyth> see ya
<opnet> lol
<Slart> eroomydna: usually you're limited by io, not cpu... but give rsync a try.. perhaps it can do it
<xteejx> +1 on rsync
<eroomydna> is there a way of performing a multithreaded file copy in linux?
<panfist> are there any other open imap web servers than SquirrelMail?
<eroomydna> thanks
<xteejx> panfist: Mercury?
<eroomydna> sorry, didn't mean to spam, wasn't sure my message was posted
<pehden> panfist yes there is dovecot
<kantoka> eroomydna: cubemail
<panfist> dovecot is just the backend, right? i'm looking for a web interface
<dizz> lo
<dizz> ;)
<pehden> panfist: rouundcube
<pehden> panfist: roundcube
<kantoka> pehden: yepp! That's the name.
<pehden> i use it lol
<ajhwolf> for some reason when using iso's all the file names change to have ;1 at the endd of them
<pehden> its quicker to set up
<opnet> hey maybe someone here can help me, I was using zsnes before then I installed fbsd now I reinstalled ubuntu but for some reason now the zsnes sound is really choppy
<opnet> lol
<opnet> any ideas?
<kantoka> pehden: Roundcube looks quit nice. Rather professional design.
<pehden> kantoka: i agree
<pehden> kantoka: it is really quick to
<panfist> i'm setting up email services on a small private network, and i was wondering if i should choose to support roundcube or evolution for the users
<pehden> i set up an IRC server but how do i connect to it?
<HotTuna> AMAZINGLY slow transfer speeds on 100mbps lan, 10.04 desktop/9.10 server. same issue on samba/ssh/nfs... however internet speed seems unaffected.
<_jesse_> opnet: you could check the usual sounds stuff, but there is a #zsnes channel that might be more helpful with specifics
<Misantropo> wizard_2010, thank you very much. It was the sound config.
<opnet> thanks _jesse_
<mcdude> i tried to resume from hibernation. because swap was encrypted, and is still holding the suspend image, it won't mount
<pehden> im using xchat gnome
<mcdude> i can't mount swap to remove the image
<mcdude> what can i do?
<kantoka> Ooops... Eric got an anal probe...! :)
<wizard_2010> Misantropo, no problem glad you got it sorted no anything about wine i tried to install itunessetup.exe via terminal never worked
<_jesse_> !sound > opnet
<xteejx> !language | kantoka
<ubottu> kantoka: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<wizard_2010> Trying to load PE image for unsupported architecture (AMD-64)
<wizard_2010> err:process:create_process starting 64-bit process L"C:\\windows\\system32\\itunes64setup.exe" not supported on this platform
<wizard_2010> wine: Bad EXE format for C:\windows\system32\itunes64setup.exe
<Jordan_U> wizard_2010: Use the 32 bit binary instead.
<_jesse_> wizard_2010: try the 32 bit itunes
<wizard_2010> _jesse_, trying that now thanks
<wizard_2010> Jordan_U, trying thanks
<pehden> #ubuntu-server
<HotTuna> AMAZINGLY slow transfer speeds on 100mbps lan, 10.04 desktop/9.10 server. same issue on samba/ssh/nfs... however internet speed seems unaffected.
<ddrj> hi all got a question, when i plug in my usb wifi card, it will connect to the internet fine, but when i have my usb card already plugged in AND THEN START ubuntu, it doesn't connect to the internet... is this because the drivers are not started when ubuntu starts up?
<ddrj> back
<wizard_2010> Itunes seems to be installing via wine lets hope I can get my things backed up for the new iphone 4 thanks for the help everyone learned something new about wine via terminal
<ddrj> hi, just wondering anyone get my  msg about the wifi card? i can't tell if i'm losing inet atm or not x(
<wizard_2010> have to update my notes with that wine command via terminal in case I forget again
<wizard_2010> ddrj, yes what card you running
<ddrj> i am running a linksys wusb100 ver 2
<ddrj> linksys / cisco
<wizard_2010> ddrj, what is your issue
<wizard_2010> ddrj, can you connect to the internet using wireless ?
<ddrj> yes but
<ddrj> when i plug in my wifi card (with ubuntu already loaded), it connects to the net, however
<ddrj> when i put my usb wifi card in first and THEN start up ubuntu, it doesn't connect to the internet
<ddrj> is that because the driver isn't loaded when ubuntu starts?
<wizard_2010> ddrj, could be
<Jordan_U> ddrj: Could you file a bug report with "ubuntu-bug linux"?
<wizard_2010> ddrj, might be plug and play there fore it wont load to you plug it in after ubuntu loads
<ddrj> hmm.. Jordan_U , i would but only if i can't fix this myself first with #ubuntu help :X
<wizard_2010> ddrj, I only start using this 10.4 a few days back now
<ddrj> wizard_2010, ahhh ok, it's not a big issue or anything so i guess i'll just plug it in after ubuntu starts
<Jordan_U> ddrj: You should report it even if you do get help. That way in the future other users may be spared the trouble if the bug gets properly fixed :)
<wizard_2010> can someone help itunes stopped this is the message from terminal
<wizard_2010> err:rpc:I_RpcGetBuffer no binding
<wizard_2010> err:rpc:I_RpcGetBuffer no binding
<FloodBot4> wizard_2010: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tripelb> in Movie Player: big letters on top of video -> which plays<--: Codec Error, use Windows Media Player.  And then: Aborting Video, Redirecting to Microsoft codec download page. Then it shuts off.
<ddrj> Jordan_U, u're right, i will do that actually, i already had a lot of trouble setting the usb wifi card to work in the first place lol
<ddrj> wizard_2010,  i would help you but i don't h ave itunes unfortunately, maybe someone else can help x(
<ajhwolf> I  extracted a .iso file and all the file names now end in ;1 for some reason, it appears that way when looking inside of the ISO as well
<wizard_2010> looks like i need framework 2 can someone confirm please
<Jordan_U> ajhwolf: How did you mount the iso?
<zagabar> Why is the proprietary driver for the gpu gone in ubuntu 10.04 in the hardware drivers dialogue? I have an ati mobility radeon x600
<zagabar> I tried to find proprietary drivers online, but I failed to find any. Are these gone now?
<tripelb> VLC could not read the file. I havent had any trouble with movies before. It is an avi file
<xteejx> !fglrx | zagabar
<ubottu> zagabar: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ajhwolf> Jordan_U, I didn't mount it, I just extracted it
<tripelb> in Movie Player: big letters on top of video -> which plays<--: Codec Error, use Windows Media Player.  And then: Aborting Video, Redirecting to Microsoft codec download page. Then it shuts off.   ---  VLC could not read the file. I havent had any trouble with movies before. It is an avi file
<Jordan_U> ajhwolf: With what application?
<mahound_> hello
<ajhwolf> Jordan_U, archive manager
<Slart> ajhwolf: I think that extra ;1 is something coming from the iso format.. I can't really remember but it has some significance for the cd file system.. that the extractor didn't remove might be a feature or a bug.. hard to tell.. try mounting it instead.. then you'll get proper filenames
<bobg> i installed pre-release lucid. Will "apt-get upgrade" get me the equivalent to the release version, or should I reinstall?
<Slart> bobg: you'll get the real version when you update
<Jordan_U> ajhwolf: For whatever reason, archive manager is not recognising the rockridge or joliet extentions, which means you're left with 8.3 filenames.
<bobg> thanks Slart
<ajhwolf> Jordan_U, is there a way to fix that?
<Jordan_U> ajhwolf: Try mounting it with mount instead.
<Jordan_U> !iso | ajhwolf
<ubottu> ajhwolf: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ajhwolf> Jordan_U, k
<DrGrov> How can I get back the volume controller to the panel?
<DrGrov> I wanted to remove the "Chat" and it removed the volume controller at the same time
<orikon> does any one know why my internet would be getting 80+ outbound connections when I open a web browser? it gets to the point that my internet stops working until i close the browser
<zeronice> DrGrov:are you on gnome?
<DrGrov> zeronice: yes
<DrGrov> ah
<DrGrov> found it
<zagabar> Damn. My card is no longer supported wih the proprietary drivers. :( The open source drivers seems to be faulty for me because games in fullscreen just turn out as a black screen.
<Slart> orikon: all the plugins updating, bookmarks updating, rss feeds and whatnot.. although 80 sounds quite a lot
<DrGrov> it is the indicator applet that does it but it keeps that chat thing integrated
<wizard_2010> just to let everyone know you cant install the new itunes to the new ubuntu 10.4 even if you do install .net 2
<wizard_2010> waste of time but again learned something new lol
<orikon> slart: yeah, and its a basic install of chrome with no plugins or rss feeds
<HotTuna> AMAZINGLY slow transfer speeds on 100mbps lan, 10.04 desktop/9.10 server. same issue on samba/ssh/nfs... however internet speed seems unaffected.
<ubutom> zagabar, had the same issue with an x1800xt here :/
<wizard_2010> time to uninstall itunes
<fredfall> When will Digikam get face recognition?
<Slart> orikon: hmm.. no idea then...
<zagabar> ubutom: Ok. :/ Did you solve it?
<ubutom> zagabar, yeah, well, I actually bought a new card ;)
<ubutom> zagabar, was cheap and intended to upgrade anyway
<orikon> slart: thanks anyway
<mahound_> my laptop just freezes when i close the lid. normally it should hibernate, but instead the screen turns to white
<zagabar> ubutom: oh... XD My comp is a laptop so changing card is a hassle. Do you know if the problem is solvable or not without upgrading?
<ubutom> zagabar, yeah, that would be a problem. Well, with 9.10 it still worked, so you could revert to 9.10 for the time being
<wizard_2010> ok lol, anyone know how to uninstall itunes now from the terminal if installed via wine via terminal lol
<zagabar> ubutom: Okay. Thanks. I might do that.
<wizard_2010> its ok doing same process see if i can uninstall
<puff> Hey, I'm trying to play a realmedia file.  Google is finding a wide variety of conflicting advice, and I remember this sort of thing being a real tar pit, when I messed with it a few years ago.  Is there a right way to do it?
<wizard_2010> which I am lol but getting runtime errors for c++
<wizard_2010> awwwwwwww
<HotTuna> AMAZINGLY slow transfer speeds on 100mbps lan, 10.04 desktop/9.10 server. same issue on samba/ssh/nfs... however internet speed seems unaffected.
<suprengr> If YORBA [shotwell] are looking in or anyone can get a msg to them [please]...  to be better or to stand out they must include a 'random' [aka'shuffle' ] option in their slideshow before 10.10 includes the final version.  Thanks and soz for the intrusion.
<ubutom> HotTuna, checked the cables?
<kyngdom> Jordan_U: you have saved my windows partition. thank you a million times
<mvn071> FYI http://www.math.leidenuniv.nl/~mvn/Pixies.pdf
<grzesiek> Siemano all
<HotTuna> ubutom, yea
<grzesiek> HELLO
<mjeed> is there anyone who installed ubuntu 10.04 desktop on Eeepc ?
<lfaraone> How can I get a list of all installed packages and their versions via the command line?
<SlidingHorn> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<SlidingHorn> lfaraone, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1366898
<excalq> how does one boot directly to the shell using a live CD (without waiting for X to start)
<puff> Hm, this page says I should be able to isntall realplayer from medibuntu, but it ain't there:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealPlayerInstallationMethods?action=show&redirect=RealplayerInstallationMethods
<lfaraone> SlidingHorn: thank.s.
<DrGrov> How I install new GDM Login Screens in GNOME?
<DrGrov> I have no idea how to find how to install
<gbillings> Hello all! I purchased a Logitech MK300 wireless keyboard and mouse yesterday and connected them to my Dell Latitude D520 Laptop with Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. The Mouse works with no problems, but some of the keys are unresponsive, such as the Messenger key. How do I solve this issue?
<SlidingHorn> excalq, For that you would probably need the alternate cd -- pretty sure that's txt based
<mjeed> how to install ubuntu 10.04 desktop on an Eeepc unit ?
<VCoolio> DrGrov: gdm has changed; the old gdm screens on gnome-look.org won't work; have a look at https://launchpad.net/gdm2setup
<bazhang> mjeed, using unetbootin
<SlidingHorn> DrGrov, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1366898
<puff> gbillings: I don't really know the answer, but my guess would be that the messenger key on your keyboard is non-standard, so ubuntu/gnome by default doesn't have it mapped to a shortcut.
<DrGrov> VCoolio: ok, thanks. no problems then. i just keep my current ones :)
<CISCOMAN> quit
<VCoolio> DrGrov: it's easy to change the background, but size and position of password entry etc is going to be difficult
<gbillings> puff: Yes, it is a non-standard key. But how would I make Ubuntu pickup the key-press?
<abetterswordfish> I need help
<zeronice> abetterswordfish: with?
<abetterswordfish> My splash screen is the wrong resolution
<esau> Hi everyone
<SlidingHorn> !res | abetterswordfish
<ubottu> abetterswordfish: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<esau> Is someone give me some help ?
<SlidingHorn> !anyone | esau
<ubottu> esau: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Gwar> esau, it might help if you said what you need help with?
<abetterswordfish> The screen with the dots and ubuntu logo is the wrong resolution, i would really like it fixed anyone know how?
<zeronice> abetterswordfish: is everything else the right resolution?
<Gwar> abetterswordfish, Startup Manager
<abetterswordfish> Where is that located?
<puff> gbillings: There's a way to edit the gnome shortcuts, gconf-editor.
<mjeed> bazhang, i tried Universal USB Installer but i coudn't boot from the flash drive although i put it as the first boot device, is there any specific settings for it ?
<puff> gbillings: I'm not sure how you'd figure out what the key press is.
<Gwar> should be in the menu, no? If not, one sec abetterswordfish
<puff> gbillings: Though I think gconf-editor may have something in it to do so.
<augdawg> does andyone know why the gimp wont launch for me?
<ddrj> if i want to install docuwiki on my ubuntu, do i need LAMP ?
<bazhang> mjeed, never heard of that. only used unetbootin
<zeronice> abetterswordfish: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1469223
<SlidingHorn> augdawg, what errors are given when you try to run it from your terminal?
<zeronice> abetterswordfish: tht should help
<abetterswordfish> I think it will
<slavik0329> ax
<esau> Ok, so i'll try to explain it in english. I want to download several videos of a youtube user, i use clive. Is anyone can tell me how to find all the video links into a youtube page
<esau> ?
<augdawg> i havent tried it in the terminal, SlidingHorn. How do i o that? just put "gimp" in the terminal?
<SlidingHorn> augdawg, yup
<mjeed> bazhang, thanks
<augdawg> SlidingHorn: trying that now...
<wizard_2010> using firefox using remote office for my connection into work get this error Your Browser does not support Java.
<wizard_2010> Please enable it or download from http://java.sun.com
<wizard_2010> Citi 	Citi Remote Office
<NeoSylar> hi,on ubuntu which prg use for quicktime on web with firefox?
<bazhang> NeoSylar, apple trailers?
<wizard_2010> java is enabled in firefox
<abetterswordfish> Yeah, that's gonna work, but now im worried I don't have start-up manger
<BluesKaj> wizard_2010, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<augdawg> SlidingHorn: YAY!!! it worked! thanks! once again, SlidingHorn comes to the rescue!
<BusterBFMC> I have a question on installing games
<augdawg> Thanks so much, SlidingHorn!
<puff> Anybody got a clue on realplayer?
<esau> anyone ?
<ddrj> what wiki do you guys use for personal use on your ubuntu install?
<wizard_2010> BluesKaj, from were mate
<excalq> SlidingHorn: I was able to boot to cmd-line from liveCD by adding " 1" to the boot cmd
<excalq> although I cant chroot to 64-bit 10.04 from a 32-bit 9.10 liveCD... oh well
<SlidingHorn> augdawg, any time :)
<gbillings> puff:http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6528248  post #2?
<BluesKaj> wizard_2010, in the terminal , sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<wizard_2010> BluesKaj, that just clicked on me lol still setting use to this what will that do then
<BluesKaj> install the proper java and other media apps , wizard_2010
<dell> hello
<abetterswordfish> what is the screen resolution of my screen, its 1024xSomething, its full screen
<wizard_2010> BluesKaj, thanks I will try that now
<dell> how is possible to chenge channel in network manager?
<dell> thankyou
<SlidingHorn> abetterswordfish, 1024x768 is a pretty standard resolution, but there's no way for us to know what *your* resolution is
<puff> gbillings: Neat, looks good.
<BusterBFMC> Question about wine /
<gbillings> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Seaphor> abetterswordfish: see if this command give any insight   xrandr -q
<magellan> Does ubuntu 10.4 have multiple windows
<BusterBFMC> Can I trust Wine for installing games?
<SlidingHorn> magellan, what do you mean multiple windows?
<DasEi> magellan: try terminator
<DasEi> magellan: or the cube/zylinder if your graphics are capable of it
<DasEi> cylinder
<magellan> like other lower ubuntu version theres 4 multiple windows right
<SlidingHorn> BusterBFMC, not sure what you're asking really...but either way the question would probably be better served in #winehq
<augdawg> does anyone know where the folder icon in nautilus ae kept in the filesystem?
<SlidingHorn> magellan, that's a feature of GNOME (the desktop environment that comes with the default ubuntu) -- 10.04 has multiple workspaces as well
<BusterBFMC> SlidingHorn thank you I am just wondering if it associates with MS at all?
<SlidingHorn> augdawg, try /usr/share/icons
<SlidingHorn> BusterBFMC, no -- it's entirely separate
<magellan> yup multiple workspace
<magellan> where i can find it.
<tetdoss> lu
<BusterBFMC> SlidingHorn Thanks thats all I needed to know
<augdawg> SlidingHorn: thnaks again man, you rock
<SlidingHorn> magellan, it's there by default -- if you got rid of the applet, you can right click on a panel, select add to panel then find "workspace switcher"
<wizard_2010> BluesKaj, thanks very must mate now I can get access to my VM slice in work dont have to use winblows now :)
<tetdoss> kikoo
<wizard_2010> BluesKaj, much*
<BluesKaj> wizard_2010, glad to help :)
<gbilling1>  
<augdawg> does anyone know where the default nautilus folder icon is kept? im trying to build my own for different folders on my system.
<Evil_> Hey; I got WoW running on my linux partition along with my wireless working, so I want to remove my windows partition.  how can I go about doing this?
<tobias> to install ubuntu server on an existing RAID/LVM setup, should i use the alternate or the server CD?
<dell> how is possible to chenge channel in network manager?
<VCoolio> augdawg: depends on the icon theme you use; /usr/share/icons/<theme> and search for a 'places' folder
<magellan> @Slidinghorn i right click on the top taskbar and don't find any add or remove panel.
<BluesKaj> !gparted | Evil_
<ubottu> Evil_: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<augdawg> VCoolio: im trying that, one sec...
<magellan> i also right click on the desktop its only change desktop background only
<augdawg> VCoolio: the default theme is humanity right?
<SlidingHorn> magellan, you have to click somewhere where there isn't already an applet...what options *do* come up?
<Evil_> thanks, ubottu
<Evil_> ubottu: so all I have to do is remove the windows partitions and it'll be fine?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Evil_> oh lmaoo
<Evil_> BluesKaj: so all I have to do is remove the windows partitions and it'll be fine?
<VCoolio> augdawg: don't know, I change that too often and it changes each release
<magellan> i minimize all open program and the applets and right click i only find the change desktop background
<augdawg> VCoolio: thanks for your help!
<tetdoss> hello
<tetdoss> hello all
<SlidingHorn> magellan, you need to click a panel...you're clicking the desktop
<puff> So, nobody has any clue on realmedia?
<SlidingHorn> tetdoss, hi...what can we help you with (try to keep your question to 1 line)
<BluesKaj> Evil_, you can use gparted to remve the ntfs/windows partition and then expand your ubuntu partition to fill the space.
<VCoolio> puff: what about it?
<SlidingHorn> puff:  you'll need to ask a real question in order to get an answer ;)
<tetdoss> I'm using irssi and... I understand nothing
<BluesKaj> !real
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tetdoss> I'm french too
<fr3ak> Can anyone help me with my card reader issue?
<SlidingHorn> !fr | tetdoss
<ubottu> tetdoss: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<bazhang> puff, never found a need to install it; mplayer et al play rm files quite well
<tetdoss> ok merci
<mhall119> okay, so I have kind of a strange problem
<FlintWestWood> fr3ak, whats up?
<fr3ak> fine
<mhall119> after upgrading to 10.04, suspend works between my home and my office
<mhall119> but after suspending at my office and coming home, it reboots instead of coming out of suspend
<SlidingHorn> tetdoss, vous êtes welome
<FlintWestWood> fr3ak: whats youre issue?
<mhall119> and every time networking is disabled, and my proxy settings are still set to my work settings
<mhall119> even though I changed my proxy settings back to "default" before I suspended at the office
<magellan> slidinghorn: I dont find any menu even where i right click in monitor.
<SlidingHorn> !enter | mhall119
<ubottu> mhall119: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mhall119> only difference between home and office is home has wifi and no proxy, work has wired and a proxy
<magellan> only in the taskbar which is preferrence
<magellan> but there no add workspace
<mhall119> SlidingHorn: sorry, I wanted to give the full explanation
<SlidingHorn> magellan, what version  & flavor of ubuntu are you using??
<RustyNickle> and a wife breathing down your neck
<mhall119> nothing is less helpful that just sayind "suspend isn't working, someone fix it"
<magellan> its ubuntu 10.4 lucyd lynks
<magellan> like before you can find it in the taskbar below right
<bazhang> magellan, right click next to the trash icon on lower panel, add to panel; scroll down and choose workplace switcher; once that is installed then right click on it to adjust number of workspaces
<mhall119> has anyone encountered this before?  It's almost like it's restoring from some old settings that are nevery being overwritten
<nobarking> hi, does anyone know how i can upgrade a single package ?
<nobarking> is there an elegant way of doing it?
<BluesKaj> magellan, ubuntu 10.04 lucid lynx
<VCoolio> nobarking: apt-get install <package>   or select it in update-manager or synaptic
<bazhang> nobarking, something more recent than in the repos?
<magellan> yup
<puff> bazhang: I tried with mplayer and it said no codec.  Tried searching, found no codec.
<nobarking> bazhang: yes, something from the PPA, but not every package on the entire PPA
<SlidingHorn> magellan, do me a favor -- press the Print Screen key and post the screen shot on a site like imageshack
<Haz> nobarking: use aptitude, you can select upgradable packages and then press 'g' to upgrade those marked packages
<nobarking> VCoolio: thank you, the apt-get install method worked without affecting the other packages
<bazhang> puff, install ubuntu-restricted-extras and w32codecs
<puff> bazhang: Googled, got lots of conflcitnig advice, but installnig win32codecs seemed like a good idea, no win32codec package.
<fr3ak> Being specific this time.. Can anyone help me with my SD/MMC card reader?
<Haz> and aptitude is supposedly a lot better than apt
<wildbat> anyone if there is tools to manage upnp port forwarding??
<bazhang> nobarking, then add the PPA repo, sudo apt-get update , then sudo apt-get install PPApackagename
<nobarking> Haz: is it the CLI application?
<SlidingHorn> fr3ak, that's not specific @ all...what problem are you having
<ComradeHaz`> huh?
<bazhang> puff, check medibuntu.org
<ComradeHaz`> what, nobarking?
<Haz> nobarking: yeah
<ComradeHaz`> Arrgh?!
<ComradeHaz`> :D
<fr3ak> @ SlidingHorn I am having problem with realtek sd card reader on by hp dv4-2165dx
<ComradeHaz`> 'lo Haz :D
<Haz> hi, ComradeHaz` :P
<nobarking> bazhang: thats what i did and it worked fine, thanks
<puff> bazhang: Already have ubuntu-restricted-extras, aptitude can't find w32codecs.
<bazhang> ComradeHaz`, Haz chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<ComradeHaz`> :D
<augdawg> okay, i just made the folder icon i want and ts an svg but gimp wont save it as an svg because it says it cant read the file even though i just edited it in the gimp?
<augdawg> !!!
<SlidingHorn> fr3ak, that's akin to saying "I have a problem with my car, it's a 2000 buick lesaber...fix it."  give details
<BluesKaj> puff, it's w32codecs
<bazhang> puff, check medibuntu.org as I suggested a moment ago
<SlidingHorn> fr3ak, don't pm me please
<puff> bazhang: I thought I had, but I just checked /etc/apt/sources and medibuntu isn't there.
<bazhang> puff, no need to add the repo
<BluesKaj> puff, open synaptic and enable 3rd party sources
<VCoolio> augdawg: I don't think gimp can write .svg, you need inkscape for that or maybe some plugin; make a png instead
<puff> bazhang: I used the command at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealPlayerInstallationMethods?action=show&redirect=RealplayerInstallationMethods
<magellan> @bazhang: I dont find even a trash icon. and don't have any place of icon below the window
<fr3ak> slidinghorn, 03:00.1 Class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device [10ec:5288] (rev 01)
<fr3ak> no kernel module loaded
<bazhang> magellan, you have two panels? top and bottom?
<augdawg> will a jpg work also? for my own information
<magellan> No only top
<bazhang> magellan, is this xubuntu?
<magellan> nup ubuntu netbook LTS
<VCoolio> augdawg: not sure; I've never seen it being used in icon theme sets, just for single application icons sometimes
<bazhang> magellan, that would have been helpful to mention prior
<fr3ak> SlidingHorn, Any other details u need?
<magellan> is it because it netbook version
<puff> bazhang: Where do I enable third party sources in synaptic?  There's a Settings/Repositories menu entry, which brings up a dialog  with a Third PArty Sources tab, but that tub just lists the repos I already havef.
<bazhang> puff, you dont need to add the repo
<SlidingHorn> fr3ak, unless you tell us what the *actual* problem is...we cannot help you...you can tell us everything there is to know about what kind of card it is...that doesn't help us.
<augdawg> okay thanks again VCoolio!
<augdawg> bye!
<magellan> is it because its notebook version
<puff> bazhang: Okay, so what do I do to "enable 3rd party sources"?  Is there a checkbox somewhere?  Because I'm not seeing it.
<BluesKaj> yeah, i think w32codecs is in the medibuntu repos
<bazhang> puff, please listen
<fr3ak> I already said that any kernel module isn't being loaded for the device
<puff> bazhang: I am listening.
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | puff
<ubottu> puff: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<fr3ak> Its works fine under splashtop which is a variant of linux
<bazhang> puff, just download the .deb
<magellan> @bashang: i only have one panel on the top
<puff> bazhang: Okay.
<fr3ak> It is a PCI card
<bazhang> magellan, well same advice applies as before; click on top panel ; add to panel, etc
<fr3ak> And what more?
<fr3ak> do you need?
 * excalq wishes synergy was on the liveCD...
<RedEvolution> does anyone here have any experience setting up wxPython?
<bastid_raZor> excalq: you can create a liveCD (if enough room is available) with synergy on it
<tripelb> in Movie Player: big letters on top of video -> which plays<--: Codec Error, use Windows Media Player.  And then: Aborting Video, Redirecting to Microsoft codec download page. Then it shuts off.   ---  VLC could not read the file. I havent had any trouble with movies before. It is an avi file
<fr3ak> http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1515681
<fr3ak> I have posted it here
<fr3ak> can you plz check it?
<magellan> bazhang: i already right click the top panel and find no add panel only remove from panel or lock but it is on gray you cannot select it
<puff> bazhang, BluesKaj: Dang, medibuntu doesn't have debs for intrepid.
<HaPK> I have 2 dvd drives in my tower, but everything I put into one of them won't be mounted! what can I do?
<excalq> bastid_raZor: Thanks, may do that at some point
<bastid_raZor> tripelb: sounds like a pirated video that is.. well a joke on you
<bastid_raZor> !remaster | excalq
<ubottu> excalq: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<surfhai> test
<bazhang> puff, 8.10?
<puff> Yes.
<bazhang> that is eol iirc
<puff> Yeah, just recently.
<bazhang> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<tripelb> bastid_raZor, it is TPB. But it's then the first I've ever gotten. IT's the right size.
<tripelb> I'll recheck the source.
<puff> But I can't upgrade yet because I'm out of disk space.  I either need to back up and install from scratch, or backup and resize my partitions, then upgrade.
<bazhang> !piracy > tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb, please see my private message
<puff> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tripelb> correction bastid_raZor  not. TPB.
<Seaphor> puff: thats why its always a good idea to have your /home on a separate partition
<puff> Seaphor: It is, actually.
<tripelb> ok will be good
<puff> Seaphor: But it's the root partition that's too small.
<SlidingHorn> fr3ak, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1801584&postcount=14
<BluesKaj> !upgrade | puff
<puff> Seaphor: Everybody told me "5 GB should be *more* than enough..."
<ubottu> puff: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<puff> BluesKaj: Upgrade with only 168MB free space on my root partition?  Surely you jest :-).
<magellan> Is it possible the ubuntu 10.4 notebook version doesn't have a multiple workspace on it
<magellan> its impossible right.
<bazhang> magellan, likely
<Seaphor> puff: what size is your / part?
<puff> Seaphor: root is 5GB, home is 10GB, bulk partition is 30GB, swap is 4GB.
<BluesKaj> ok puff. you gotta be kidding ...nothing like living on the edge of data loss with such little headroom
<coz_> magellan, do you have compiz enabled?
<fr3ak> SlidingHorn, No luck with that
<puff> BluesKaj: Yeah, like I said, my only out is to rebuild or resize.
<SlidingHorn> magellan, you never told me you were working ont he netbook version...did you post the screen shot?
<magellan> coz_: pardon what compiz
<bazhang> puff, reduce the swap then?
<SlidingHorn> fr3ak, sorry man, that's the only thing I found that someone said worked :-\
<magellan> wait sliding horn
<fr3ak> :)
<magellan> what site is it
<Seaphor> puff: no need for swaap tobe that big, you'll never use that much unless you have massive vms or something
<coz_> magellan,  ah right now compiz for that
<fr3ak> I have tried every thing found over the internet
<simps> Hi all. I am dual booting Ubuntu and Windows. And I want to change the default boot menu. How might I do that?
<fr3ak> I even tried writing a drive for my device
<coz_> magellan,  rather "no" compiz for netbook
<SlidingHorn> fr3ak, there's a chance it's not supported @ all...have you tried posting on the forums?  http://ubuntuforums.org
<HaPK> simps, what do you want to do? change how it looks?
<fr3ak> But as I cannot access the higher configuration space of the device
<simps> change the default and whatnot
<fr3ak> I have recently posted it under ubuntu
<BluesKaj> simps  , change it to ?
<fr3ak> Yes I think it is not supported currently
<simps> make it boot windows on default
<aaroncampbell_> Where would I be able to see what fonts I currently have installed?
<fr3ak> So was thinking of writing a driver
<Eighteens> simps, you can change the c:\boot.ini from windows
<Pax-Man> Hi, I'm running FileZilla and want it to shut my computer down when finish. It allows me to run a script when transfer is done, so I can make a file and make that shut my computer down. I know that I must use "sudo shutdown -h now" but if it's running from my app how can I make it type my password? I mean if I save the file how do I know if it has acess to do that?
<puff> bazhang, Seaphor: It's a laptop, and swap is used for suspend-to-disk.
<SlidingHorn> magellan, press the Print Screen key on your keyboard & post the screen shot to a site like imageshack or something similar...give us the link and we'll try to take a look at your screen because it doesnt' sound like you have a regular GNOME DE installed
<fr3ak> Can you suggest me any tools for dumping upper PCi configuration space under Windows 7 - 64 bit
<puff> bazhang, Seaphor: Though tht's something I hadn't considered... maybe I coudl squeeze a gig out fo it.
<bazhang> fr3ak, try in ##windows
<fr3ak> what in windows?
<fr3ak> bazhang, what in windows?
<puff> bazhang, Seaphor:  How tricky/dangerous is it to shift the space from swap to /?
<bazhang> fr3ak, ask windows support questions in the channel ----->  ##windows
<coz_> magellan,  I am installing netbook...however  I am using karmic  I dont use lucid at all..and wont at all
<Seaphor> puff: i use a 2gb swap and have no issue with S3/S4 (sleep/hibernation)
<simps> Eighteens, this is what C:\boot.ini shows: http://pastebin.com/mRd9EzHe
<fr3ak> ##windows
<coz_> but let me boot into netbook
<klandwehr> Need a good tutorial for auto mounting a network hard drive, any suggestions?
<SlidingHorn> !automount | klandwehr
<ubottu> klandwehr: Automount is the modern way to mount directories over a network. It is much easier to manage and  more economic in bandwidth than static mounts via fstab. For more info - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<puff> Seaphor: I have 2GB of memory, so I made it 4GB of swap.
<puff> Seaphor: But, you've sold me on it, now how hard/tricky is it?
<magellan> Slidinghorn: here alink of my desktop http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/6655/mynetbookscreenshot.png
<klandwehr> thanks
<unop> Pax-Man, you'd configure your sudoers file to do without a password for shutdown, ''sudo visudo'' and include something like this at the end of the file.   %sudo ALL = NOPASSWD: /sbin/shutdown
<Seaphor> puff: use gparted off of a live cd,,, not hard
<Cuberoot> for kernel option additions, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto seems to refer to a previous revision of ubuntu.  given that grub configs are all spaghetti code these days, would someone be so kind as to point out where I can add kernel parameters for all kernels in 10.04?
<puff> Seaphor: Hm, hokay, I'll try that tongiht (after I take a backup, just to be sure...).
<Pax-Man> unop: thanks ill try that
<puff> bazhang, BluesKaj, Seaphor:  Thanks.
<xsaiddx> hello guys
<simps> Hi all. I am dual booting Ubuntu 10.04 and Windows. And I want to change the default boot menu. How might I do that? I'm looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/switching/dualboot-custom.html but I do not have a menu.lst file
<Seaphor> puff: if you need me i'll be in ##c4
<xsaiddx> how can i change the langague in the gimp
<magellan> Slidinghorn: did you saw it. theres no multiple workspace available
<xsaiddx> well i do change it via the console but i wanna change permantly not only fo an instance
<Eighteens> simps, i looked at it, this is what mine looks like http://pastebin.com/Ax9PeAci
<Eighteens> it defaults to windows in 10s if i do nothing
<slizzzzle> test
<progesterone> Question: What software do you guys use for labeling and putting some arrorws in the screenshot on Ubuntu?
<magellan> slidinghorn: whats your judgement
<SlidingHorn> magellan, ok..you're using the netbook version which has the multiple workspaces "disabled" (set to just 1) -- here's how to change that (inside the thread is a link telling how to do it from command line):  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1345974
<puff> Seaphor: Cool, thanks.
<xsaiddx> how can i change the language in my gimp please
<magellan> slidinghorn: tnx will try ill be back if i finish
<SlidingHorn> progesterone, you can edit the screen shot with GIMP or another image editor
<SlidingHorn> magellan, no prob :)
 * Cuberoot is guessing /etc/default/grub or /etc/grub.d somewhere
<progesterone> SlidingHorn Is there any other software which is not as complicated as GIMP?
<Cuberoot> ah, there we go.  I think it's GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX in /etc/default/grub
<amokpaule> Hello can someone tell me how i mount my sata dvd burner?
<jimisrvrox> hey guys im trying to dual boot xubuntu and xp for a friend of mine and im in Gparted but the whole disk is flagged as boot and so im trying to part it in half to install xubuntu...'
<rafaelsoaresbr> hello, my SWAP has been disabled!, At system startup it says: "waiting swap UID=xxxx", fdisk -l seens to be ok. need help turning it on. please.
<subone> How can I send keystrokes to a specified/active X window?
<SlidingHorn> progesterone, not that I'm aware of...
<unop> subone,  a combination of wmctrl and xmacro
<progesterone> SlidingHorn Thanks mate.
<bastid_raZor> rafaelsoaresbr: is the UUID of swap the same in /etc/fstab as told but 'sudo blkid' ?
<bastid_raZor> s/but/by
<subone> Unop ty ill look into xmacro... already using wmctrl
<rafaelsoaresbr> bastid_raZor, does I need to restart to check that?
<SlidingHorn> progesterone, use the rectangular select tool to select the area, then fill it (Edit>Fill) with an obvious color and change the opacity of the layer...
<bastid_raZor> rafaelsoaresbr: no, cat /etc/fstab | grep -i swap    then the next command sudo blkid | grep -i swap
<HaPK> I want to mount a cd, on my second drive, with exec permissions, how can I do that?
<SlidingHorn> progesterone, that's the easiest way I can think to "highlight" a problem to show someone :)
<HaPK> I tryed sudo mount -o exec /dev/sr1 but it didn't work
<robertzaccour> will kde run smoothly on an amd 1.86 ghz processor and 3gb ram?
<rafaelsoaresbr> bastid_raZor, thanks, the answer is: no, UID has been changed!, maybe Mandriva has changed it.
<synapse> My sound sunddenly quit working, any idea what I can do to troubleshoot it?  pulseaudio settings look fine
<synapse> rebooted a bunch, nothing helps
<bastid_raZor> rafaelsoaresbr: make the changes in /etc/fstab and you're all set.. after making the changes do: sudo mount -a  .. swap should be mounted.. you can check by free -m
<HaPK> synapse, does alsa work fine?
<synapse> alsa?
<synapse> like alsa reload?
<HaPK> synapse, open the terminal and type in alsamixer
<Scunizi> I installed samba but it doesn't start as a service on boot.. I have to manually start it.. How do I get it to start as a service?
<synapse> oh, the mixer
<HaPK> synapse, make sure that all the chanels are on
<HaPK> I want to mount a cd, on my second drive, with exec permissions, how can I do that?
<synapse> yeah, they are all up
<HaPK> I tryed sudo mount -o exec /dev/sr1 but it didn't work
<HaPK> synapse, hmmm, it recognizes your soundcard right?
<amokpaule> Hello can someone tell me how i mount my sata dvd burner?
<synapse> yeah
<synapse> I didn't do anything, it worked yesterday
<robertzaccour> will kde run smoothly on an amd 1.6 ghz processor and 3gb ram?
<rafaelsoaresbr> bastid_raZor, sudo mount -a swap? nothing happened, SWAP is still disabled
<sec-r1z> guys my Ubuntu 10.04 doesn't read blank DVD
<sec-r1z> any help
<Gryllida> hey I did 'man mv' in Terminal, now unable to type anything, neither ctrl+c or ctrl+d helps to get unstuck, what can I do except for closing the Terminal?
<HaPK> synapse, odd... did you check the jack connection to your speakers? maybe something moved there
<bastid_raZor> rafaelsoaresbr: no, just sudo mount -a   after that command type free -m  .. that should show your swap
<synapse> yeah, I did all of that already
<synapse> its weird as hell
<hotfloppy> Gryllida: how about hit the Q ?
<Gryllida> hotfloppy: yay it worked
<sec-r1z> need help
<sec-r1z> i can't copy iso image
<rafaelsoaresbr> bastid_raZor, still nothing.
<HaPK> I want to mount a cd, on my second drive, with exec permissions, how can I do that?
<HaPK> I tryed sudo mount -o exec /dev/sr1 but it didn't work
<hotfloppy> Gryllida: good :)
<bastid_raZor> rafaelsoaresbr: how did you make the changes to /etc/fstab ?
<synapse> pulseaudio shows all the right settings and stuff
<HaPK> sec-r1z, you want to copy an iso to a cd?
<synapse> it doesn't work in nexuiz or rhtymbox, its almost like something is hanging onto the driver
<SuperLag> So is there no way to use the Ubuntu LiveCD to do an AV scan on a Windows partition?
<sec-r1z> HaPK: yes
<BluesKaj> synapse, make sure alsamixer has no muted ctrls
<synapse> WHAT THE HELL
<HaPK> sec-r1z, brasero easily helps you with that, have you tried it?
<sec-r1z> HaPK: and ubuntu doesn't recognize my blank dvd
<synapse> ok, I installed a pulseaudio update a while ago and it actually muted everything
<synapse> I blame ubuntu for that
<ennui> what programs do you guys use for controlling fans?
<synapse> had to go into pulseaudio and unmute EVERYTHING
#ubuntu 2010-06-23
<MindVirus> Hi. When I play music through Rhythmbox, it crackles and freezes.
<sec-r1z> HaPK: i know but i can't open the blank DVD
<pepee> rm pulseaudio
<synapse> it works now
<hotfloppy> SuperLag: you can make an LiveUSB, boot, install clamAV and scan.. google for liveUSB as i never make one..
<HaPK> sec-r1z, does ubuntu recognizes the drive? check your disks utility
<learner7> I used to know a command to check what video driver is running, what was it?
<Seaphor> gotta love pulse... thats why i use OSS on my game-box for full surround sound
<doxdrum> Hi people! Somehow I've lost my upper panel icon, I believed that it was the absence of a notification area... but even when I add one, the icon are still missing. What could the problem be?
<rafaelsoaresbr> bastid_raZor, copy and paste. better restart and see if it worked, very thanks
<SlidingHorn> !usb | SuperLag
<ubottu> SuperLag: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sebsebseb> !panels | doxdrum
<ubottu> doxdrum: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<bastid_raZor> rafaelsoaresbr: sudo mount -a will do the same as restarting..
<sec-r1z> HaPK: yes but it can't read blank DVDs
<synapse> is there a log of the updates that got installed somewhere from update-manager?
<sebsebseb> SuperLag: yes you can do a virus scan on a Windows partition
<hotfloppy> SuperLag: make it persistent so all things you installed will remains..
<Scunizi> How do I start samba as a service.. I'm getting tired of manually starting it.. and it's inconvenient
<HaPK> sec-r1z, strange... I can't help you there, sorry...
<sebsebseb> SuperLag: however if you got a virus, you should really clean install the OS,  to make sure the virus is gone,  and that nothing malicious is happening with your computer
<sec-r1z> HaPK: never mind
<SlidingHorn> synapse, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1004326.html
<rafaelsoaresbr> bastid_raZor, be back in few minutes, thanks
<hotfloppy> doxdrum: happened to me before, but when i check all the things, i figure out that there's no space left .. lol :P
<HaPK> can someone help me with mounting a cd with exec permissions? I tried sudo mount -o exec /dev/sr1 but it didn't work...
<learner7> How do I find what video driver is in use right now?
<SlidingHorn> HaPK, why didn't it work (what was the error?)
<gluxon> Hi, both ubuntu server iso files (amd64, i386) don't work on my computer's CPU (i686
<SlidingHorn> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<gluxon> Could anyone link me to a Ubuntu Server 10.04 i686 ISO?
<sebsebseb> SlidingHorn: uhmm  SuperLag doesn't need to make a USB,  they can install anti virus to the Live CD, and even delete files from the WIndows partition like that
<doxdrum> Thx ubottu!!! You rule!
<HaPK> SlidingHorn, it said it coudn't find /dev/sr1 en /etc/fstab o /etc/mtab
<SlidingHorn> sebsebseb, oh, my bad...read the msg wrong
<sebsebseb> !thanks | doxdrum
<ubottu> doxdrum: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<hotfloppy> sebsebseb: but those AV will be wiped when he shutdown..
<gluxon> Hello?
<sebsebseb> hotfloppy: yes
<sebsebseb> hotfloppy: however whatever changed on the hard disk, whilst using the Live CD, will still be changed
<amokpaule> Can someone please tell me how i get my dvd working again?
<rafaelsoaresbr> bastid_raZor, worked, thanks
<scorp_> hi guys im having trouble installing the new wow patch
<sebsebseb> amokpaule: libdvdcss2/3
<rodd> hi, quadrapassel no longer works after the last update
<bastid_raZor> rafaelsoaresbr: glad to help.
<sebsebseb> !medibuntu | amokpaule
<ubottu> amokpaule: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<MACscr> anyone recommend a screen capture app that does video and images? I would prefer that videos were flash or at least web friendly
<SuperLag> sebsebseb: that's what I've done... but I'm trying to mount the XP partition with ntfs-3g, and it's not working
<rodd> is it only happening with me;
<rodd> ?
<hotfloppy> sebsebseb: i think SuperLag want to use his LiveCD as a AV tools.. not just once..
<amokpaule> its not in the fstab and i cant mount it
<sebsebseb> SuperLag: Windows needs to be shut down properly
<x1karr0usx> hey, is there a fix for the "outline around panel icons" bug? ive seen it since i first got ubuntu 5 years ago and i am seeing it on this release too......... what the quick and easy for this?
<sebsebseb> SuperLag: otherwise yes you can't just mount the partition, however there is a way to force mont, but I  don't know the details
<sebsebseb> SuperLag: what virus is on there? what happended to the install?  you should probably just clean install the OS really
<sebsebseb> SuperLag: as I already put
<SuperLag> sebsebseb: How can you be booted up into the LiveCD if Windows isn't shut down?
<SuperLag> I don't know what virus is on there
<synapse> thanks for the help, but someone should report a bug about the update-manager blowing away your settings in pulseaduio
<FoolsRun> Hi, I just installed an nVidia geforce 6200 and my performance is extremely bad in 3D. Worse than the Geforce MX420 I replaced. Proprietary drivers are enabled. Can anyone give me ideas on what to try?
<synapse> I'm not gonna
<sebsebseb> SuperLag: boot the Live CD, and you should be able to access the WIndows partition from it no problem, as long as Windows was shut down
<sebsebseb> SuperLag: properly
<HaPK> SlidingHorn, it said it coudn't find /dev/sr1 en /etc/fstab o /etc/mtab
<hotfloppy> sebsebseb: is hibernating considered not properly shutdown also ? because i can mount it even its on hibernate mode..
<sebsebseb> SuperLag: What do you want Windows for anyway?  Maybe you don't need it at all,  or a virtual machine of Windows inside Ubuntu, will be good enough.
<SuperLag> that question is useless
<scorp_> is anybody else having trouble with the new wow patch?????
<SlidingHorn> HaPK, I don't know how to fix the problem.  I asked because your original question didn't have any necessary details to troubleshoot it
<SuperLag> sebsebseb: it's a friend's machine, and they asked me to help them
<SuperLag> and the other tools I've tried have not worked
<sebsebseb> SlidingHorn: thats also really the most secure way to do Windows, when its Internet connected, that way if you get a virus,  just delete the vm do a new one, or use a clean copy easilly, like a normal file.
<sebsebseb> SuperLag: ^
<hmca_> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<learner7> scorp_, did you check to see if the servers are back up?
<scorp_> i cant to the update at all
<scorp_> it downloaded but wont install due to an error
<jcapinc> does anyone know how to get kubuntu to use static IP address?
<SuperLag> sebsebseb: you're repeating yourself. *I* know that already. I'm trying to help a friend, and running into a wall. Telling him, who isn't savvy enough to set up or run VMs, to run them... isn't an option.
<amokpaule> The dvd rom was there working after a reboot its gone and when i try to mount it it says can't find /dev/sr0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<SuperLag> sebsebseb: he's a Windows user. Period.
<DrPoO> lol
<FoolsRun> ugh. Might just have been that compiz was enabled.
<FoolsRun> or had enabled itself somehow rather
<PoisonSerpent> Is there still graphics corruption on an ATI Radeon x1270 in Ubuntu 10.04?
<jkalex05> i used convertx2dvd to burn my movies in windows how can i do it in ubuntu
<x1karr0usx> anyone know a fix for the stupid red outlines on the gnome panel?
<bastid_raZor> jkalex05: devede
<sebsebseb> SuperLag: people don't tend to want to clean install their OS's, but thats what should be done really, once its infected.  You can get hold of the data on the Live CD and then :)  or maybe something useful is on the Ultimate Boot CD for example.  well there are loads of these Live CD tool  CD's out there.
<jkalex05> thank you bastid_razor
<learner7> scorp_, are you running Launcher.exe or Wow.exe?
<sebsebseb> SuperLag: anyway its Windows, so maybe you should ask ##windows for help really, find out what they will suggest
<scorp_> i tried both but wen i run wow.exe it just tells me that i need to update
<learner7> scorp_, what version of wine are you using?
<hotfloppy> SuperLag: why cant you mount the windows partition ? is there any error ?
<scorp_> good question let me find out
<DrPoO> jkalex05, do you want to rip dvds?
<jamesw> hi all
<jkalex05> no i want to burn em
<scorp_> version 1.1.42
<SuperLag> hotfloppy: it says the partition doesn't exist... but fdisk -l /dev/sda shows it
<SuperLag> hotfloppy: and I can boot to it
<jamesw> how can i re-run a configuration dialog that appeared on apt-get install?
<learner7> scorp_, you may want to update -- we're up to 1.2 rc4 by now.\
<DrPoO> jkalex05, have you tried k3b?
<scorp_> how do i update and will that effect my installed programs on wine
<hotfloppy> SuperLag: have you try, for example, /dev/sda1 ?
<jkalex05> they said to try devede
<MindVirus> Hi. When I play music through Rhythmbox, it crackles and freezes. Any advice?
<magellan> slidinghorn: multiple workspace commanline reply with some msgs i think it doesn't accomplish what used to be
<SlidingHorn> jamesw, sudo dpkg --reconfigure packagename
<SuperLag> hotfloppy: I did. It was actually /dev/sda2, in this case.
<magellan> slidinghorn: this is the reply Value type is only relevant when setting a value
<bastid_raZor> jkalex05: devede will convert avi/mpg/any video format   to an iso for burning  .. then use brasero or any burning software
<learner7> scorp_, it should retain current wine configs.  I open Synaptic, click "refresh" "mark all updates" and "apply" in order.
<magellan> slidinghorn: this is the reply "Value type is only relevant when setting a value"
<jkalex05> ok
<jamesw> thank you SlidingHorn
<mgiffels> It's been awhile since I've used linux in general. A year or more I think. Does anyone know if Wine/game compatibility has been improved? How about running in 64bit? Is support for that improved?
<SlidingHorn> magellan, did you try the method without the command line?  (they talked about it a couple replies before the command line link
<sebsebseb> MindVirus: A pulseaudio issue probably
<SlidingHorn> mgiffels, in what sense?  either way, probably a better question for #winehq
<learner7> scorp_, it may not get you in game:  all US servers are down.  http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/realmstatus/
<mgiffels> Not realy wine specific questions though
<bastid_raZor> jkalex05: i prefer k3b.. the only minor downside is it requires about 200MB of kde libraries. in my case drive space is not an issue.
<SlidingHorn> mgiffels, well it's not ubuntu specific either.
<mgiffels> I'm wondering how well things will run in 64bit really
<bastid_raZor> jkalex05: k3b will burn the iso to disc
<mgiffels> I know back in the day there were lots of issues with 64
<hotfloppy> SuperLag: weird.. maybe it was in fat32 format ?
<sebsebseb> mgiffels: 64bit Ubuntu works well  as good as or about as good as the 32bit
<learner7> mgiffels -- for wine, see winehq.org  and there is no 64 bit wine that has reached alpha, as far as I know.
<jkalex05> its ok im running on a TB hd
<mgiffels> I can still run 32bit Wine in 64bit Ubuntu though right?
<scorp_> would that effect updating??
<DrPoO> mgiffels, yes you can
<learner7> scorp_, that should update everything on your system that can update.
<sebsebseb> mgiffels: you can run 32bit apps, in the 64bit Wine
<giggazilla> Anyone seen issues when upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04 with dmraid?
<mgiffels> I thought there wasn't a 64bit wine
<bastid_raZor> jkalex05: then k3b would be a wise choice for burning software.
<hotfloppy> SuperLag: sory for my bad grammar :P
<jamesw> SlidingHorn dpkg: unknown option --reconfigure, and --configure says it is already installed and configured
<learner7> mgiffels, you can use 32 bit wine w/ 64 bit kernels.  But there is no 64 bit wine.
<mgiffels> Gotcha
<scorp_> learner7, synaptic or update manager
<mgiffels> Now how about SLI? That work ok?
<SlidingHorn> jamesw, i'm sorry, it's sudo dpkg-reconfigure
<learner7> scorp_, it's up to you.  I use synaptic b/c I like the finer level of control it offers.
<bastid_raZor> jkalex05: the difference in Ubuntu is.. you would need to convert a non-DVD ready format to something that is compatible with any player. which is what devede will do. then burning that converted file to disc with k3b
<scorp_> i used that but i cant find the update you are talking about
<scorp_> do i need to configure synaptic to show me rc updates
<jkalex05> ya i figured that much out so far
<mgiffels> I have two nvidia cards in SLI. Just want to make sure they will run ok in Ubuntu
<jkalex05> im converting with devede right now
<learner7> scorp_, have you set up the wine ppa for ubuntu?
<scorp_> learner7,  ppa???
<DrPoO> mgiffels, i have set up two gtx 260's with sli on the nvidia driver...
<soreau> ! ppa | scorp_
<ubottu> scorp_: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<mgiffels> DrPoO: And they are taken advantage of properly?
<Laurenceb> hi, I have issues with wifi on my acer aspire 5101
<HaPK> how do I mount a cd with exec permissions? i tried sudo mount -o exec /dev/sr1 but it said that /dev/sr1 coudn't be found on /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Laurenceb> it keeps disconnecting
<magellan> yup but i dont get the add panel it is in gray and you cannot select it
<Laurenceb> the signal is ~100%, but I can only ever connect for a second or two
<DrPoO> mgiffels, depends what you want to do... I have not tried them out with CUDA.
<SlidingHorn> magellan, hrrm...wish I was running netbook -- maybe I'd be of more assistance :-\
<soreau> Laurenceb: Do you have other machines on the same network?
<mgiffels> Why does the download area say that 64bit is not recommended for daily desktop use? =(
<learner7> scorp_, there are instructions on the winehq.org site -- click Download, then Download Ubuntu Packages
<Laurenceb> soreau: no
<magellan> slidinghorn: it seems odd it because i must press the right click several times as if im playing so that the other menu which theres a add panel but u cannot select it
<Laurenceb> its a bt hub if that helps
<Laurenceb> using WEP64 encription
<jamesw> thank you SlidingHorn, any way to get the pretty x-based dialog?
<jamesw> or does it not really matter?
<SlidingHorn> mgiffels, it's not as highly developed as the 32-bit, as there aren't as many people using it/working on it -- from what I hear it's a bit buggy, but it does work
<SlidingHorn> jamesw, not that I know of
<jamesw> ty
<mgiffels> DrPoO: I want them to run games and what not. I remember having performance issues with games in the past. I'm hoping that this new setup that I have will alleviate that.
<mgiffels> \
<magellan> can i ask what a program use like snagit on windows so that i can take screenshot on live..like when you right click it
<magellan> print screen dont capture right click
<giggazilla> What can I do to revert to the version of dmraid available before upgrading to 10.04.  I believe it was 1.0.0.rc15
<learner7> mgiffels, you would only need 64-bit wine to run 64-bit windows apps.  How many of those do you have?
<HaPK> how do I mount a cd with exec permissions? i tried sudo mount -o exec /dev/sr1 but it said that /dev/sr1 coudn't be found on /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<DrPoO> mgiffels, what game are you going to run on ubuntu that requires an SLI setup?
<DrPoO> i want to play it :p
<soreau> magellan: You can set a delayed screenshot (with gimp or 'gnome-screenshot -d 5'), then right click and wait for it to snap
<mgiffels> learner7: Not any that I know of. I was just going to ask if 64bit was even worth running
<amokpaule> So nobody can tell me how i can get my dvd back to work?
<mgiffels> DrPoO: No game requires it. But its nice to do =)
<learner7> mgiffels, in that case I'd say no.
<scorp_> learner7, omg this is confusing, so do i need git, and this is just very complicated im a linux noob
<SlidingHorn> magellan, not sure if it has the function you're looking for, but you can try shutter: sudo apt-get install shutter
<mgiffels> I just remember games in the past running under Wine some times had poor performance. With 2 GTX 480s I'd hope I won't have any problems.
<rls> exit
<mgiffels> Just want to make sure that SLI is properly supported before I take the plunge.
<ivo_> try this game out
<learner7> scorp_, you should check the download instructions at http://winehq.org -- click "Download" then "Download Ubuntu Packages"
<ivo_> http://www.kongregate.com/games/IriySoft/cursed-treasure-dont-touch-my-gems
<kyngd0m> when joining an ubuntu machine to an active directory, would these instructions still be the most accurate?
<kyngd0m> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<SlidingHorn> mgiffels, you can always try dual-booting first to see if it works the way you want it to
<DrPoO> mgiffels, if you want to make your life easy, install xp or some other windoze on a separate partition and problem is solved
<learner7> scorp_, if you're in 9.10 or 10.04, it's like 2 or 3 terminal instructions.
<mgiffels> DrPoO: Yeah...Dual booting kinda sucks though.
<scorp_> learner7,  that is much easier
<scorp_> learner7,  lol
<ennui> does lucid install with any GUI apps for fan control?
<SlidingHorn> mgiffels, what's wrong with dual booting (sorry if we're veering off topic here)
<learner7> scorp_, happy to help.  see also http://ofwineandwarcraft.blogspot.com -- my linux / wow blog.
<mgiffels> SlidingHorn: Nothing is wrong with it. It's just a personal preference.
<SlidingHorn> mgiffels, gotcha
<HaPK> can somebody help me here please? T_T how do I mount a cd with exec permissions? i tried sudo mount -o exec /dev/sr1 but it said that /dev/sr1 coudn't be found on /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<mgiffels> I guess I'll just have to give it a shot
<mgiffels> I miss Linux =(
<DrPoO> mgiffels, buy a playstation :p
<mgiffels> DrPoO: Why?
<DrPoO> so that you dont have to install windows
<DrPoO> lol
<mgiffels> How does a playstation do that?
<learner7> DrPoO, playstations are lousy for first person shooters.
<DrPoO> i was just kidding
<magellan> Slidinghorn: Maybe you can saw the screenshot i post. the first one is a simple right click the second one is a multiple right click its like you baby pressing right click may times
<magellan> screenshots "http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/6661/panelshot1.png
<magellan> http://img532.imageshack.us/img532/3535/panelshot2.png"
<kyngd0m> w00t im in a screenshot
<kyngd0m> it feels good to be a legend
<scorp_> learner7, the update had an error no pubkey
<mgiffels> How about Flash and Silverlight?
<DrPoO> kyngd0m, I thought the same thing!!1
<mgiffels> I watch a lot of stuff on Netflix. Will I need to save that for the living room on the Mac or can Ubuntu do that?
<learner7> scorp_, did it refuse to install, or give you the option?
<SlidingHorn> mgiffels, netflix has 0 support for linux
<mgiffels> That makes me a sad panda
<amokpaule> Can i see somehow all devies conecktet to my computer?
<scorp_> i put the ppa in software sources and when i went to hit reload it gave me that error
<SlidingHorn> mgiffels, and if you threaten to cancel because of it, they won't give a damn
<mgiffels> hah!
<scorp_> i wish i could take a screen shot
<learner7> scorp_, ok.  search synaptic for wine, see what version is available.
<mgiffels> I have a setup in the living room where I can watch Netflix. I'll just have to stick with that
<Scunizi> should I have 2 pids for samba?
<epsilom> hi, one question, I want that pam autentification use other shadow file, how do I do?
<SlidingHorn> magellan, is it the same all across the panel?  looks like you're pretty close to the xchat icon, which would explain why you cant select "add to panel"
<magellan> slidinghorn:yup i already try it anywhre
<SlidingHorn> damn.
<scorp_> learner7,  version 1.2 rc4
<epsilom> specific for user
<scorp_> learner7, success :)
<learner7> scorp_,  indeed.  May want also to check my blog
<magellan> there are only 2 separator.near the xchat and the near the ubuntu icon left on my side
<learner7> http://ofwineandwarcraft.blogspot.com -- everything I know about running WoW in Wine.
<scorp_> i already have it bookmarked i like it
<magellan> i already try it.
<learner7> scorp_, cool!  tyvm.
<Runar> Okay so, I have a quick question
<SlidingHorn> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<scorp_> your welcome you are the only one who has helped me with wow in the last month
<magellan> but it is very unusual thougt i try several times of ubuntu.multiple workspace is n default in the panel
<Runar> Is it normal that Ubuntu stops working if you have a dualboot with Windows(or anything else) and you don't use Ubuntu for a while?
<scorp_> learner7, do you have a sn for like aim or msn or something
<learner7> scorp_, not that I pass out.
<scorp_> oh ok no prob
<arand> Runar: Not really, Does windows boot directly atm?
<Runar> Directly as in without the dual boot-thingy?
<scorp_> do i have to log out to get wine to recognize the update
<SlidingHorn> magellan, one last shot from me: gconftool-2 -s /apps/metacity/general/num_workspaces 4 --type int    (replace the "4" with however many spaces you want)
<learner7> scorp_, I do post an email on the blog, pretty near the top on the right.  Use that.  And you don't have to log out.
<arand> Runar: Yes (in that case grub has gone missing)
<Runar> arand, no, I get into grub
<scorp_> when i go to the about tab on wine it still says the old version
<SlidingHorn> Runar, what happens when you *try* to boot ubuntu?
<fudoyusei> hi
<mgiffels> Thanks for the info everyone. I'm gonna go play now
<SlidingHorn> !hi | fudoyusei
<ubottu> fudoyusei: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Carmena> how's it going everybody?
<arand> Runar: And have you also tried the recovery boot option, or older versions of the kernel?
<Runar> It's been a couple of weeks since last time, but if I remember correctly, I just get a black underline blinking
<SlidingHorn> Carmena, good, how can we help?
<fudoyusei> slingghom:hi
<Runar> Oh, wait, no arand
<Runar> I should, so be right back
<SlidingHorn> Runar, try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1462578
<lukus> hi - could anyone explain why I sometimes get a capital 'S' in my linux permissions (for dirs) .. ?
<learner7> scorp_, you may need to uninstall wine 1.1.42 then.  I'd double check that.
<Carmena> To be honest, just checking out the chat. I'm new to Ubuntu so I wanted to get familiar with the support chat
<lukus> it seems to cause me many problems
<AutoMatrix> hi folks, myy provider changed firmware, passwords and usernames on my router ... who ore where can I be told to 'hear' wat they say àt boot of modem ?
<Runar> SlidingHorn, I don't think that's the problem (the last post, that is)
<Runar> Now I shall try to do the recovery things!
<SlidingHorn> AutoMatrix, sounds like your "provider" doesn't want "someone" on their network...I'd take it up with them directly
<d1gital> Hello, #ubuntu.  #kismet is empty so I'm asking here.   How do I capture data packets with Kismet?  My logs only contain management frames.  Wireshark on the card (in monitor mode) gives the same result.  Why are the data packets being filtered out?
<fudoyusei> ubuntu 10.04 is good!!
<DrPoO> how do i install windoze?
<DrPoO> it crashes every time i try
<arand> DrPoO: #windows can help
<goldfingered> hi guys, I have a small issue. I would like to repair my root xfs filesystem (future timestamp warnings), but "shutdown -F -r now" does not do anything. Adding bootlevel=single to my grub kernel line does what
<DrPoO> :p
<goldfingered> is supposed to but then remounting the partitio as read-only and attempting to run xfs_repair gives me an error regarding the partition still being mounted. On top myy cd-rom is broken + my MoBo doesn't support usb boot. Any tips ?
<wesley> hello
<AutoMatrix> SlidingHorn, got no choice, living in the middle of nowher I cannot choose nor provider nor connectionspeed
<stanman246> can i add multiple tags while importing in f-spot?
<Christopher> How do I view all hidden processes from command line?
<peterkls> anyone else have a problem with the live  cd of maverick?
<arand> !maverick
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<wesley> can anyone see me typing?
<stanman246> hi wes
<HowardTheDuck> wesley: what
<maco> wesley: nope
<Gnea> wesley: no, but I can see the words you've typed
<peterkls> ty sorry for asking here
<Onlinehead> Christopher: ps ax command
<wesley> lol
<Gnea> :)
<Jordan_U> goldfingered: sudo touch /forcefsck
<wesley> first time using quassel
<SlidingHorn> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<goldfingered> Jordan_U: ok, will try that .. thx :D
<vaul> Hello people. Are there any worthy GTK IM clients other than Empathy and Pidgin?
<Jordan_U> goldfingered: You're welcome.
<Runar> Silly me
<Runar> It worked
<Runar> Well, thank you
<wesley> is this where the july 10th user day will be hosted?
<falafell1> a portscan shows my port 443 is open, how/where can i see what application is using it? (ubuntu 10.04 LTS)
<arand> Runar: What solved it, and does the standard option work now as well?
<epsilom> hi, one question, I want that pam autentification use other shadow file specific for user, how do I do?
<SlidingHorn> vaul, emesene, amsn, mercury, kopete..............
<bastid_raZor> falafell1: sudo nmap -sS   should show what service is running on it
<vaul> SlidingHorn: All GTK?
<falafell1> bastid_raZor thanks
<vaul> SlidingHorn: Kopete certanly is not GTK.
<Runar> Recovery mode -> Resume normal boot -> Reboot -> Grub -> Boot Ubuntu normall
<SlidingHorn> vaul, missed the gtk part -- dont know
<maco> falafell1: are you hosting something that uses https?
<vaul> SlidingHorn: And besides, none but Kopete are combines.
<falafell1> maco, not that i know of, thats why i want to find out
<Runar> But seriously, thanks a lot for just taking you time to tell me that. There are way too many people on the internet that would just have said "lol go fix it urself"
<xxpor> hey has anyone installed emacs 23.2 from a PPA?
<maco> falafell1: netstat -anp | grep 443
<falafell1> maco thanks
<vaul> Runar: None that I know of, maybe it's worth trying support channel, like #emacs?
<bastid_raZor> falafell1: yeah, i've been toying with nmap lately.. netstat is by far a better choice in finding running services
<vaul> Runar: Sorry, wrong recipient.
<Runar> I thought so
<Runar> Although it sort of made sense with what I said earlier :D
<vaul> xxpor: None that I know of, maybe it's worth trying specific support channel, like #emacs?
<vaul> Runar: If you was a little more desperate to solve your problem, it could have even helped you. Maybe.
<scorp_> does anyone know how to enable javascript in wine???
<Runar> Haha, I'm glad I fixed it the way I did
<vaul> scorp_: Any particular part of it? What version of IE are you trying to launch?
<Onlinehead> scorp_: try to install ie6
<vaul> scorp_: There is a thing such as Ies 4 Linux, try that project.
<vaul> scorp_: They definetely have a working IE 6, maybe even 7.
<scorp_> um its actually what it said to do for my wow updater
<scorp_> it says enable javascript
<kyngd0m> would mounting a windows network drive in this way "$ smbmount //server/share /home/user/mount-point -o username=yourusername,password=yourpassword" allow that network share to be navigated to like the local directory
<kyngd0m> ?
<rayno> hi everyone, I have a DNS related question. I use a dyndns address to access my network from the internet, but I want to add a dns record that will override the dyndns address and point it to a specific ip address internally. How do I do this?
<nichos> hi all, i have an HVR-2250 and im having problems with the module. Here is the output from DMESG: http://pastebin.com/DFddwF77
<Guest54403> anyone can give me idea on trouble ticket?
<SlidingHorn> kyngd0m, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=388194
<vaul> kyngd0m: Of course. It what mounting is about.
<screennameless> kyngd0m, if you're asking if the network share can be navigated like you would any other folder, it should unless there was a problem
<jkalex05> man devede is taking forever to convert the video file to dvd
<shoopdawoop> rayno: you could add the ip to /etc/hosts
<SlidingHorn> rayno, you may want to check out #dns  -- probably more focused support there
<vaul> Guest54403: What trouble ticket?
<rayno> thanks guys
<Xcell> jkalex05-  if your processor is slow and you dont have enough ram, it takes some more time.
<vaul> Xcell: A little bit of eternity, ggg.
<kyngd0m> thanks everyone
<jkalex05> I have a Phenom X4 3.0ghz deneb processor, 8gb DDR2 ram
<Guest54403> what can i installed to have a trouble ticket in xubuntu or ubuntu?
<Typos_King> jkalex05:    depends on hardware, but yeah, it took me 1.5hrs to make a 7gbs dvd to m4v on a core2 duo 3gbs ddr2 ram, it took me 40mins to simply rip it as .vobs
<SlidingHorn> Guest54403, I don't know if there is such a thing...try asking about your problem here or @ http://ubuntuforums.org
<jkalex05> ok
<jkalex05> then its not that slow
<Typos_King> jkalex05:    rip it to .vob on a 1.6ghz single core machine with 512mbs ram
<jkalex05> its a 5gb and its taken 15 mins
<jkalex05> to convert
<jkalex05> now im burning
<vaul> Guest54403: What trouble ticket are you speaking about? Can you describe the problem?
<Xcell> ya, i found that having 4g of ram helps, and not using anything else while it converts is easier., also vaul  there is a firefox addon that does well aka: downloadhelper, it has a built in converter.
<Guest54403> can anyone help me about trouble ticket?
<Typos_King> !details | Guest54403
<ubottu> Guest54403: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jkalex05> ^
<vaul> Guest54403: What is trouble ticket?
<SlidingHorn> !patience | Guest54403
<ubottu> Guest54403: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<masterkorp> hello
<Typos_King> allo masterkorp
<Guest54403> im a ubuntu user and a sys ad here i need a open source trouble ticket that easily to use.. can anyone recommend what is easy to use>
<King_of_Metal> .quit
<sanmarcos-mobile> trac
<masterkorp> i deleetd some files acidentally with the rm commad can i recover it?
<Typos_King> Guest54403:   not sure anyone here knows what a 'trouble ticket' is to begin with
<Sacho> Guest54403: bugzilla, mantis, trac...wikipedia "comparison of issue management software"
<_CommandeR_> is there a way to install wubi ubuntu on a hardware raid 0 ?
<_CommandeR_> tried but got a error while boot something about a iso..
<sanmarcos-mobile> webo from Cameron
<SlidingHorn> !recovery | masterkorp
<ubottu> masterkorp: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<SlidingHorn> oops
<masterkorp> no trhe system
<ubutom> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<masterkorp> recover deleted files
<SlidingHorn> !undelete | masterkorp
<ubottu> masterkorp: please see above
<SlidingHorn> oh...ubutom got it...sorry
<Raac> has anyone used google adwords before
<ubutom> np SlidingHorn didn't adress it :)
<_CommandeR_> anyone knows how to make wubi work on a hardware raid 0 ?
<MTecknology> Raac: yes- i didn't like it - not really an ubuntu support question though
<Guest54403> An issue tracking system (also trouble ticket system, support ticket or incident ticket system) is a computer software package that manages and maintains lists of issues, as needed by an organization. Issue tracking systems are commonly used in an organization's customer support call center to create, update, and resolve reported customer issues, or even issues reported by that organization's other employees. An issue tracking system often also contains
<Guest54403> a knowledge base containing information on each customer, resolutions to common problems, and other such data. An issue tracking system is similar to a "bugtracker", and often, a software company will sell both, and some bugtrackers are capable of being used as an issue tracking system, and vice versa.
<masterkorp> thnaks ubottu
<Guest54403> can anyone help me..  i need one in ubuntu
<Raac> ah k. I just wanted to say that after 3 days it hasn't used any of the budget I had set up for it. so it is not showing any ads.
<Raac> heh
<_CommandeR_> anyone knows how to make wubi work on a hardware raid 0 ?
<SlidingHorn> Guest54403, *several* people have made recommendations.  Please read up and investigate them.
<Cyrusthebeast> How do you unrar files split up into multiple archives?
<MTecknology> Cyrusthebeast: the unrar command - rar just picks up on it
<Cyrusthebeast> so just "unrar file name"?
<Typos_King> Cyrusthebeast:    try by just opening the LAST .rar one in the series
<MTecknology> yup
<Raac> how is ubuntu compared to windows 7
<Raac> i bet windows 7 pwns this
<MTecknology> Raac: are you just here to troll?
<ubutom> !ot | Raac
<ubottu> Raac: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<SteveMcQueen> SlidingHorn: i need help
<jackjonson> with?
<Typos_King> Raac:  best is relative
<_CommandeR_> anyone?
<Jordan_U> Guest54403: If you want a hosted option with commercial support from Canonical, look into launchpad.
<Raac> windows 7 is better
<Raac> but I wouldn't know
<jackjonson> haha
<Guest54403> Jordan_U what?
<MTecknology> !ot > Raac
<ubottu> Raac, please see my private message
<jkalex05> i deleted windows 7
<jkalex05> lol
<Typos_King> Raac:  for you, yes, thanks for sharing :)
<jkalex05> and kept ubuntu
<shoopdawoop> I dualboot win7 and ubuntu and I like both
<SlidingHorn> SteveMcQueen, blow me ;)
<MTecknology> jkalex05: please don't feed trolls :)
 * ubutom thinks to himself why people don't just use the OS that suits them and stop this flamewars..
<Cyrusthebeast> unrar isn't working, it's giving me a list of commands, the "e" command is "extract files to current directory"
<Raac> ah k
<_CommandeR_> guys anyone tried ubuntu and wubi on a raid partition ?
<jkalex05> i dont game so ubuntu is all i need
<maco> Raac: the window list on my kubuntu doesnt seem to break nearly as often as the one on windows,  wide wallpapers for dual-monitors actually work on ubuntu & kubuntu, and we don't need anti-virus
<Cyrusthebeast> So would I do unrar filename -e?
<screennameless> Raac: Agreeably Win7 may win in some areas, but better IS relative
<MTecknology> Cyrusthebeast: pastebin your terminal
<Typos_King> Cyrusthebeast:    unrar e LASTRARHERE.rar; try that
<Guest54403> is anyone here knows about trouble ticket?
 * maco has the misfortune of using win7 at work (with many many kubuntu, ubuntu, and red hat VMs, thankfully)
<MTecknology> !best > Guest54403
<ubottu> Guest54403, please see my private message
<jkalex05> whats a trouble ticket?
<Raac> yah Win 7 so far is working ok
<jkalex05> ok i cant complain it took me 15mins to convert a 5gb dvd and burn it
<_CommandeR_> Raac, well Eyefinity break win7 pretty hard
<Typos_King> Guest54403:   yes, I do, and several other folks, what is the relevance of it in the channel again?
<jkalex05> was actually faster than it would take in windows 7
<_CommandeR_> anyway anyone knows how to fix wubi on raid drive?
<Cyrusthebeast> Ah, that was it, thanks Typos_King
<Cyrusthebeast> anyway to get past .rar passwords?
<maco> Raac: anyway, if you wanna chat about windows, do it in ##windows, and if you want to compare/contrast various OSes, i suggest #defocus or #ubuntu-offtopic, as neither are on-topic for here
<MTecknology> _CommandeR_: no need to repeat - it's likely that nobody has an answer for you right now
<Guest54403> Typos_King: coz i need to install that in my ubuntu.. can anyone help me with that?
<Random832> Cyrusthebeast: google
<Typos_King> Cyrusthebeast:     there's a secret for that, ssssshhh, use the correct password :) ssssh
<Cyrusthebeast> That way is boring, Typos_King!
<Cyrusthebeast> :]
<Random832> Typos_King: nah you don't have to use the correct password - just one with the same hash as the correct one
<_CommandeR_> hm
<MTecknology> Cyrusthebeast: we don't discuss anything illegal in here
<Typos_King> Random832:  .. ah... I well :)
<Runar> Ahadiel, now I'm back and stable with Ubuntu. The only thing I miss now is the ability to press Mouse3 to scroll :(
<Daekdroom> MTecknology, why does that imply illegal?
<Cyrusthebeast> You discussed helping me un.rar an illegal file :D
<Okitain> Tell me, is there any channel here like #fedora-social or #mandriva-chat?
<ubutom> Daekdroom, because the owner of a rar most likely knows the password
<Typos_King> Okitain:  there are, I don't have the names offhand
<Daekdroom> ubutom, what if he doesn't?
<Cyrusthebeast> ^
<Runar> erikd, sorry for that highlight, I accidentally tab'd :(
<Daekdroom> ubutom, i.e. forgot or it can't seem to work
<MTecknology> Daekdroom: multi-part rar archives with passwords where a person doesn't know that password are going to be illegally obtained >99% of the time
<Random832> ubutom: who says it's automatically illegal for anyone other than the owner to open the contents
<Cyrusthebeast> This one isn't a multi-part
<Cyrusthebeast> The other one was
<ubutom> Daekdroom, that'S another story, but in 99% of the cases it means he wants to unrar stuff he doesn't own
<Random832> what if the person who made the file is dead and he inherited it?
<ubutom> Random832, yeah, very likely
<Cyrusthebeast> This one is just my friend being a dick
<Cyrusthebeast> he put all my porn in a .rar file and passworded it
<Cyrusthebeast> :[
<MTecknology> Cyrusthebeast: please stop this conversation now
<Cyrusthebeast> -.-
<Random832> ubutom: or what if he is the legal guardian of the person who made the file
<Typos_King> Guest54403:    installing a trouble ticket?    you'd usually just write it down, and it becomes your 'inquiry' reference number for the helpdesk that issued it, not sure on installing it
<Cyrusthebeast> I was just informing you of the situation
<Random832> or, right, what if someone put his files in a rar and passworded it without his approval
<Cyrusthebeast> ^
<Cyrusthebeast> Which happened.
<Cyrusthebeast> This is truth.
<ubutom> Random832, so what, is a legal guardian per default the owner of files that aren't his?
<Daekdroom> ubutom, what if we are talking about underages?
<Cyrusthebeast> I'm 19
<wizard_2010> anyone having problems with boxee on ubuntu 10.4
<Daekdroom> Cyrusthebeast, not the point
<glaucous> I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 x64, and for some reason it can't recognize my four cores (AMD Phenom 2 x4 940), only two cores. Four cores works in Windows and worked in 9.10.
<vaul> MTecknology: Do you actually know that nothing is illegal until proven otherwise in court?
<wizard_2010> I installed it find wont launch or open up
<Guest54403> Typos_King: yup that's it but im having a hard time what open source trouble ticket will i use and how to install it here in ubuntu
<Typos_King> eehehe
<Random832> Cyrusthebeast: your porn is probably in violation of copyright law anyway, I was just making an argument of general principles :P
<wizard_2010> how can I open things from terminal
<Cyrusthebeast> It's not!
<MTecknology> vaul: that is 1) offtopic and 2) irrelivant and 3) only in some countries
<nerdy_kid> i thought this was a family friendly channel.
<ubutom> Daekdroom, what does age matter? If a nine year old makes a rar with a picture he drew for a girl it's his file and not the parents
<Typos_King> Guest54403:   sounds more like you're confused, can you gives us the url of the page that gave you those instructions?
<Cyrusthebeast> I got them from valid sites that I pay for and don't want to spend a shit-ton of bandwidth downloading again
<whompapotamus> does anyone know of a good linux utility that i can add to a ubuntu boot cd that will allow me to undelete files from a drive formatted ntfs?
<Random832> Cyrusthebeast: so, you paid for it (including the right to download for offline use), or made it yourself?
<Daekdroom> Oh well. We better cease discussing this or move to offtopic channel..
<Random832> ubutom: well _someone's_ not a parent
<Cyrusthebeast> Yes, I paid
<SlidingHorn> !undelete | whompapotamus
<ubottu> whompapotamus: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Cyrusthebeast> I would give the site name but apparently you guys don't like that :[
<ubutom> Random832, sure don't wanna be your kid then
<vaul> Cyrusthebeast: There are software which would allow you to bruteforce .rar archive, but this wouldn't get you anywhere.
<maco> Daekdroom: if it was possible to bypass a password, what the heck would the point of having a password be?
<wizard_2010> anyone having problems with boxee on ubuntu 10.4
<Killaklown> hi guys.... i was wondering ... in ubuntu is there versioning in the repositories?
<Random832> ubutom: you can't think of any legitimate need for a parent to be aware of the files their children are handling?
<Cyrusthebeast> Why, vaul?
<wizard_2010> I installed it find wont launch or open up
<vaul> Cyrusthebeast: It's just simplier to download new porn, trust me. :-D
<Typos_King> whompapotamus:   why not run  a live-win32 with undelete utilities? http://www.hirensbootcd.net/
<Daekdroom> maco, making it harder to actually get access?
<Random832> what if it's - well, to bring us back to this example, what if it's porn
<nerdy_kid> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Random832> or drug related stuff
<Cyrusthebeast> vaul, this was my favorite porn of all time! Me needz it :[
<maco> Daekdroom: its supposed to make it *impossible*
<Daekdroom> maco, it never does
<MTecknology> maco: isn't talking about cracking a password and porn offtopic for ubuntu channels?
<maco> yo! folks! stop talking about porn! not child-friendly!
<Killaklown> can i install different versions of an app from the ubuntu repos?
<Random832> or a drawing they made that shows disturbing psychological things that they need to get help with
<Cyrusthebeast> And the site has many new videos and I'd never be able to find them all :P
<Okitain> It is impossible to read this so fast
<ubutom> Random832, even children have rights and you don't protect them by digging your nose in everything they do
<vaul> Cyrusthebeast: Stop it already.
<maco> MTecknology: yes, cracking and porn are both off-topic here
<ubutom> Random832, there is a thing called trust
<vaul> Cyrusthebeast: There is no way to effectively do this.
<Cyrusthebeast> porn is an acronym for puppies on raids nachos
<Killaklown> vaul: can you help me
<Typos_King> Daekdroom:    either way, I'd help if I can establish such scenario, sadly, over irc we can't reliable establish it, so all we have is your 'claim' that it's so
<Random832> ubutom: there is also something called internet pseudo-libertarianism
<MTecknology> maco: why is it just ignored?
<Daekdroom> Typos_King, well, indeed... =/
<vaul> Killaklown: I can try, what is it?
<Random832> whatever, i'm done
<Killaklown> can i install different versions of an app from the ubuntu repos or would i have to install from source
<whompapotamus> Typos_King: i will check that out... i wanted to see if there was a command line utility that would do it - but it seems there are more utilities for windows than linux for that task
<Random832> ubutom: my point stands that whatever you may think of it, it's not ILLEGAL
<ubutom> Random832, if anyone would monitor you as you are or will be monitoring your children, what would that be to you, illegal?
<maco> MTecknology: i just said "stop talking about porn"!  thus, not ignored :) and nobody's helping Daekdroom because they all know its not a question they're permitted to answer so... Daekdroom just gets to be frustrated
<Guest54403> Typos_King: here's the link http://otrs.org/
<Random832> for a parent to access their childrens' files, password-protected or not
<vaul> Killaklown: It is done easily via package manager.
<Daekdroom> maco, what? I didn't even ask about that
<Killaklown> vaul: yes but say... there is irssi 1.2.4 and i want irssi 1.2.7 how do i get this?
<ubutom> Random832, I did not say it was illegal, but I said they don't automatically become the owner!
<maco> Daekdroom: you asked about cracking
<Daekdroom> maco, I was just talking about presuming cracking is illegal.
<Typos_King> whompapotamus:    well, given the fact that ntfs will be a Windows filesystem type, I'd expect that to be the case
<Daekdroom> maco, I didn't ask
<maco> Random832, ubutom: can you take the parents-vs-children argument to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Random832> ubutom: yes you did, since i didn't say they _were_ the owner
<Cyrusthebeast> cracking is not always illegal.
<maco> it wouldnt be called cracking if it wasnt :P
<kyngd0m> dammit
<MTecknology> Cyrusthebeast: it's not acceptable in this channel
<Killaklown> vaul: sorry bitlbee 1.2.4 and i want version 1.2.7
<maco> the cr is "criminal"
<vaul> Killaklown: There, you can change… Wait, I'll get you a screenshot.
<ubutom> Random832, no, I didn't, but suit yourself.
<Killaklown> ok
<kyngd0m> every time i see a # and words after it i must join
<Cyrusthebeast> Bleh, I'm just saying that it's not always illegal :P Not asking anymore about it ^^
<Random832> my argument was the overarching point of someone who is _not_ the owner but for whom it is nonetheless _not illegal_ for them to access the files - everything i said, and everything replied TO me [i.e. what you said] - is to be understood in that context
<MTecknology> tell Cyrusthebeast about ot
<MTecknology> ubutom: tell Cyrusthebeast about ot
<vaul> Cyrusthebeast: It is not illegal at all, it is just offtopic and annoying as hell.
<Cyrusthebeast> !google ot
<Random832> so, yes, you did argue that it is illegal.
<maco> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Cyrusthebeast> vaul, I haven't asked about it in a while
<ubutom> Off Topic is not Ontopic :P :D
<ubutom> Sorry MTecknology , I'm only a human, don't have bot skills
<whompapotamus> Typos_King: understood, but there are utilities for linux that i can use like http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec which will extract files on an NTFS file system - just doesn't support many other file types
<Random832> Cyrusthebeast: anyway, read the fine google.
<Cyrusthebeast> fine google?
<maco> Cyrusthebeast: he needed a "f" that wouldnt result in me kicking him
<maco> s/he/he or she/;s/him/him or her/
<Cyrusthebeast> the google on what?
<whompapotamus> Typos_King: a coworker runs XP - i use linux - he deleted a bunch of folders (user error to blame) and is looking to me for help
<Random832> Cyrusthebeast: the google on the topic you are trying to get help with
<Random832> gah nevermind
<vaul> Killaklown: Are you sure you have this verison supplied by any repository?
<Cyrusthebeast> running programs on UNIX? o.O
<MTecknology> !undelete > whompapotamus
<ubottu> whompapotamus, please see my private message
<ubutom> Random832, I said it's most likely illegal if you are not the owner of a file and you brought up the parents or legal guardian stuff by yourself as an excuse to undermine the rights of the legit owner of a file, period.
<KaOSoFt> Is there a way to reinstall Ubuntu 10.04 without having to format the whole partition? I mean, like keeping /home/username/, but reinstall (delete everything else) everything else.
<Killaklown> vaul: i only see one version... 1.2.4
<Killaklown> vaul: i want to install 1.2.7  i'm not sure its in repos.. whats what i was asking... what do i do when i want an upgraded version of an app
<kesroesweyth> kaosoft > did you make a seperate home partition when you installed ubuntu?
<Typos_King> Guest54403:     well, is an app to help people in a techhelp desk, to organize and track tickets, is all, most likely a database-based CMS
<vaul> Killaklown: Then problem is, you should first add a repository that have this verison, or just wait for an repository update.
<Killaklown> vaul: :(
<MTecknology> KaOSoFt: You need to install /home and anything else onto its own partition - then it can stay there when you reinstall
<vaul> Killaklown: But this could be very long.
<Random832> ubutom: the law doesn't even HAVE a concept of ownership of computer files, independently of both the copyright of the file and the ownership of the media they are on
<Killaklown> vaul: exactly
<qwiksilver711> i'm trying to use the empathy chat client to use for facebook/gmail chat, and it keeps saying network error when i try to connect, whats going on?
<Killaklown> vaul: thougth there was like a "testing" repo or something
<ubutom> Random832, maybe your law
<vaul> Killaklown: So, it's better to add some PPA repository or else.
<maco> Random832, ubutom: seriously, you two are FAR off topic
<ubutom> Random832, Big Brother is greeting
<KaOSoFt> kesroesweyth, MTecknology, I haven't. I'm going to do it right now, so I can do it in the future. Thanks!
<maco> Random832, ubutom: if you want to debate privacy laws, do it elsewhere, like #defocus or #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubutom> maco, yes, apologies
<vaul> Killaklown: If it's stable release it don't have to be testing repository.
<Typos_King> Guest54403:     I'd expect that for usage for people with high call volumes, otherwise, I can probably do the whole thing from a spreadsheet
<Guest54403> Typos_King: yup.. but im having a hard time installing it.. im done with the mysql part but i can't understand what's next
<MTecknology> KaOSoFt: you could actually create a new parttion- move your content onto it- use that- wipe your root partition- reinstall
<Killaklown> vaul: ok basically I guess I will have to compile... because ubuntu's repo only have bitlbee 1.2.4 which has a bug.
<MTecknology> KaOSoFt: that's tricky though - just make backups and start fresh - this time
<vaul> Killaklown: Not neccessay.
<Typos_King> Guest54403:    yeah, but ... well. I don't use it, soooo, your question is specific to this otrs.org app, no a ubuntu per se
<Killaklown> vaul: ok so how else would i get the current version?
<vaul> Killaklown: If it's popular, someone already compiled it.
<thune3> glaucous: "ls -ld /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu?" only shows two cpu?
<Killaklown> vaul: and where would i find that?
<whompapotamus> MTecknology: what do you mean? !undelete > whompapotamus ?
<kesroesweyth> kaosoft > yes you should back up anything that is important now and restore it later, but for the future, keeping a seperate home partition is key
<MTecknology> whompapotamus: read the message from ubottu
<KaOSoFt> You both just made my day.
<vaul> Killaklown: Via Google? Something like "bibee 1.2.7" +deb
<Killaklown> vaul: i see
<kesroesweyth> kaosoft > glad to help
<whompapotamus> MTecknology: i see... thanks
<vaul> Killaklown: With punctuation.
<Killaklown> vaul: 2ndly can i actually trust that...... :|
<Guest54403> Typos_King: i mean im having a hard time installing it here in ubuntu
<Killaklown> vaul: thats another problem
<vaul> Killaklown: What is it?
<glaucous> thune3, no it shows two CPUs. But there should be four.
<_CommandeR_> Anyone knows how to resolve Wubi running on a raid array?
<Killaklown> vaul: bitlbee 1.2.7.. if i found a compiled .deb .. people are malicious
<MTecknology> glaucous: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<SlidingHorn> !anyone > _CommandeR_
<Killaklown> vaul: they can put anything in there
<ubottu> _CommandeR_, please see my private message
<LA2> can I restart my X window manager without logging out?
<vaul> Killaklown: It is unlikely that it would cause trouble.
<glaucous> MTecknology, cpu cores	: 2
<Killaklown> vaul: ok
<vaul> Killaklown: But still, check sources.
<Typos_King> Guest54403:   well, .... can't say... still doesn't make it a ubuntu-core component issue, just an installation matter, if I'd use it, I'd be able to help more, but I don't, so
<MTecknology> Killaklown: http://tinyurl.com/34933p5
<Killaklown> vaul: is there a way I can compile into a nice .deb package so that I can manage from package manager?
<Killaklown> MTecknology: k
<nerdy_kid> LA2 in the sense that you mean, no.  It will kill all running graphical apps
<MTecknology> !ppa | Killaklown
<ubottu> Killaklown: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<vaul> Killaklown: There is a way, but I have already found neccessary package in Debian archives.
<thune3> glaucous: i saw http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1289119 , where some issue with bios and USB devices connected on boot caused a similar issue
<LA2> nerdy_kid: I could do that ten years ago
<vaul> Killaklown: http://packages.debian.org/en/sid/s390/bitlbee/download
<vaul> Killaklown: That's quite trusted source.
<glaucous> thune3, I'll take a look
<SlidingHorn> What's the command to save the .deb created during compiling?  Cant remember for the life of me
<LA2> but now, my menu only has logout, reboot and shutdown
<vaul> Killaklown: It is most likely to work flawlessly, but still better to back up application settings and data before proceeding.
<nerdy_kid> LA2 geesh sry thought you were a new user ;)
<qwiksilver711> i have an alienware m11x with a switchable graphics card in it, and ubuntu runs the nvidia card, and it kills my battery life, how do i get it to not use that card? i tried the bios and that didnt work
<onox> how do I change my language?
<Killaklown> vaul: thanks alot bro
<Killaklown> MTecknology: thank you too
<Guest54403> Typos_King: it's okei thanks anyweiz.. got to go now
<vaul> Killaklown: You are welcome.
<maco> onox: system -> administartion -> language, install the language you want, log out, choose options, choose the new language, log in
<Scunizi> What do you use to insert a "pause" in the dial sequence for efax?
<LA2> I'm new to 10.04 though
<onox> maco: ah, ok, thx
<Cyrusthebeast> How do you know if something is installed in BT4?
<MTecknology> Scunizi: did you check 'man efax' ?
<maco> !bt | Cyrusthebeast
<maco> !bt4 | Cyrusthebeast
<Scunizi> MTecknology: not yet.. forgot about that.
<Cyrusthebeast> !bt4
<maco> !backtrack | Cyrusthebeast
<ubottu> Cyrusthebeast: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Random832> Scunizi: if it's anything like old modems, put in a comma
<Scunizi> Random832: yea.. either that or a comma
<Cyrusthebeast> kty
<orangeglo> im trying to hook up my laptop to an external monitor and im having some difficulty finding how to configure my laptop to do this. can anyone help??
<MTecknology> backtrack really destroyed the ubuntu system underneath...
<KaOSoFt> How can I check my PATH?
<KaOSoFt> I mean, the entries in the PATH
<MTecknology> KaOSoFt: echo $PATH
<vaul> orangeglo: You connected it, then what is happening?
<qwiksilver711> i have an alienware m11x with a switchable graphics card in it, and ubuntu runs the nvidia card, and it kills my battery life, how do i get it to not use that card? i tried the bios and that didnt work
<vaul> orangeglo: Do you see it in the «Monitor» utlity?
<orangeglo> vaul: nothing happened
<vaul> orangeglo: Are you sure it is connected properly?
<nerdy_kid> orangeglo are you using Nvidia (with non-free drivers)?
<orangeglo> vaul: yes it is. i was having some trouble with it before when i was running windows, but is there any kind of control panel where i can configure my laptop to run through my external monitor?
<orangeglo> nerdy_kid: im not sure, how do i check?
<vaul> orangeglo: It is. System — Preferences — Monitors,
<redman> is it a good idea to use hardinfo to benchmark the cpu while on the net?
<vaul> orangeglo: Anything there?
<orangeglo> vaul: said that i didnt have the right drivers
<nerdy_kid> orangeglo whats the out put of "lspci | grep VGA" without quotes?
<vaul> orangeglo: What exactly do it say? Quote, please.
<orangeglo> nerdy_kid: 09:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G96 [GeForce 9600M GT] (rev a1)
<orangeglo> vaul: It appears that your graphics driver does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool.  Do you want to use your graphics driver vendor's tool instead?
<nerdy_kid> orangeglo hit yes
<vaul> orangeglo: Tried pressing «No»?
<orangeglo> nerdy_kid: i hit yes and it took me to the nvidia settings
<vaul> orangeglo: And what is the problem in configuring it in the Nvidia card utility?
<nerdy_kid> vaul i dont think the display config works with nvidia cards...cant quite remember
<vaul> orangeglo: What's in the «X Server Display Configuration» tab?
<wise_crypt> !nvidia > orangeglo
<ubottu> orangeglo, please see my private message
<bill_> anyone have any luck with text-to-spech
<vaul> nerdy_kid: You are precisely right.
<nerdy_kid> vaul cool :D
<orangeglo> vaul: i see the monitor that i am hooked up to: the samsung syncmaster
<vaul> bill_: There are Festival thing, but it is not very good.
<orangeglo> vaul: i just hit configure, and it gives me the option to twin view, and do a seperate screen
<vaul> orangeglo: And what do you want?
<orangeglo> vaul: hmm thats weird, i just did twin view, and nothing popped up on my samsung
<qwiksilver711> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nerdy_kid> orangeglo want to take this over pm?
<vaul> orangeglo: Is resolution for that monitor set properly?
<vaul> nerdy_kid: Yes, I wish you both good luck.
<orangeglo> nerdy_kid: sure lets do this! :P
<magellan> --help
<kjkjava> Hey, I have an SD card here that is corrupted (some serious problems... won't even mount now).  What's the best way to salvage any data that I can? (pictures/videos)
<roblee> i'm interested in streaming music from my netbook to my media pc; is my only option amorok with ubuntu?
<qwiksilver711> how do i enable my switchable graphics card?
<magellan> gconftool-2 --direct \
<magellan>   --config-source xml:readwrite:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory \
<magellan>   --type int \
<magellan>   --set /apps/metacity/general/num_workspaces integer
<FloodBot4> magellan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<magellan> about this command should i enter all of it or is there something sould i replace
<qwiksilver711> using lshw -C video it shows both cards, and the nvidia as UNCLAIMED
<siddhion> hello. on my xubuntu 10.04 machine, i am not able to watch any video because it crashes the operating system. i found a work around on a forum post. i had to install a new kernel, reboot and then choose the new kernel to boot from. my question is how am I able to choose the new kernel? i see no options to do this.
<kesroesweyth> siddhion > do you have grub installed?
<glaucous> thune3, no luck with the USB thing. I also tried to disable ACPI as well, which was a problem someone else had, no luck there either though
<siddhion> kesroesweyth i believe i do but how do i find out via Terminal jsut to be sure?
<ennui>  hey gang. my macbookpro5.3 has a OSX partition as well as a Ubuntu one. When I start the computer it auto boots to OSX. If I hold 'alt'on start I can select to boot from Ubuntu's grub partition (in the menu here it calls it "Windows" and my Linux file system directory seems to not be detected).
<ennui>  I'd like to have the macbook boot from grub by default (it's actually grub2) as linux is my main system now
<ennui>  is there some way to set which partition is booted from by default? I see that OSX has a '*' in the boot collumn when running fdisk -l
<kesroesweyth> siddhion > grub loads just after your system posts when you turn it on. it provides a list of boot options like windows and linux distros with various kernels installed
<h00k> !guiedlines | CyrusSucksAtBt4 Please have a look at these
<happyface> how do I find out my hard drive activity (shell plz)
<h00k> !guidelines > CyrusSucksAtBt4 Please haev a look at these.
<ubottu> CyrusSucksAtBt4, please see my private message
<maco> happyface: iotop
<maco> happyface: its not installed by default
<happyface> thanks maco
<Typos_King> ennui:   I could be mistaken, but I think that's a setting that will be in macOSX, as it handles the boot proprietarily
<kesroesweyth> siddhion > i guess if you arent sure, you could run sudo grub from the terminal and if you get a grub command prompt, that'd tell you something
<siddhion> kesroesweyth i see. well i do not see anything like that show up. i do have grub files on my computer though.
<kesroesweyth> siddhion > ubuntu installs grub by default though
<happyface> maco: pidgin was the culprit of excessive annoying hard drive writing.. hmm
<maco> happyface: swapping maybe? or it could be the logging...
<siddhion> <kesroesweyth> i ran 'sudo grub' and it says it is not a command
<kesroesweyth> siddhion > try just typing grub
<happyface> maco: not swap and no conversations going, I'm doing some research
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | siddhion kesroesweyth
<ubottu> siddhion kesroesweyth: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<kesroesweyth> siddhion > otherwise sudo apt-get install grub2
<kesroesweyth> thanks ubottu
<Jordan_U> siddhion: hold shift during boot to get to the grub menu.
<siddhion> Jordan_U but are you sure I have GRUB? I am in XUBUNTU 10.04 you know.
<EEMPHASISS> Anyone found a fix THAT WORKS for the Ubuntu 'Black Screen' when switching logins? Everything I've tried in various forums hasn't worked.
<Jordan_U> siddhion: I am sure that you have grub2, yes.
<siddhion> Jordan_U: ok I will try that.
<glaucous> Asking again since I had to relog for a while before: "I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 x64, and for some reason it can't recognize my four cores (AMD Phenom 2 x4 940), only two cores. Four cores works in Windows and worked in 9.10."
<kesroesweyth> siddhion > yes you have grub, apparently grub2 actually
<Jordan_U> ennui: Macs use EFI, and only an EFI bootloader can be the "default", and Ubuntu is using grub-pc, which is a BIOS bootloader. You have two options, 1: install rEFIt, which is a easy to use graphical bootloader for EFI 2: Use grub-efi, which works fairly well but isn't currently very easy to install.
<Saul_Goodman> glaucous: try updating the bios on your motherboard
<kesroesweyth> siddhion > you could try running sudo update-grub
<glaucous> Saul_Goodman, almost got the latest, the only difference with the new one is CPU Compatibility with AMD Phenom x6 CPUs.
<siddhion> Jordan_U ok holding SHIFT worked .... I saw the list but I did not see the new kernel that I installed
<siddhion> kesroesweyth i got into grub
<Jordan_U> ennui: Since I assume you'll want to go with rEFIt, you can use the "legacyfirst" (meaning bios based bootloader, i.e. grub-pc) option to make Ubuntu the default OS. See: http://refit.sourceforge.net/doc/c3s3_config.html
<kesroesweyth> siddhion > that *should* cause grub to see and included in the boot list any new available kernels
<Jordan_U> siddhion: How did you install the new kernel?
<_CommandeR_> having issues with wubi on my raid drive, stalls on Busybox and initramfs
<greathector7> good afternoon
<greathector7> i need your help
<kesroesweyth> jordan_u > i was wondering this myself...
<vaul> greathector7: !ask
<vaul> !ask | greathector7
<ubottu> greathector7: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<greathector7> i can localize locales in my linux
<xxu> my pc keeps lagging on videos on youtube with even low resolutions. it didnt do this before. Can anyone help? I'm using 10.04 with a proprietary nvidia graphics card driver and have compiz turned off. there are few to no high-resource programs running at the same time.
<vaul> greathector7: Localize locales? That's how?
<siddhion> Jordan_U I did it by following steps 4-5 in this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9324626&postcount=10
<greathector7> i try copy my respaldo again to my dd
<greathector7> but no recognize characteres latin
<vaul> greathector7: Please rephraze, I do not understand you.
<greathector7> and failed when i try copy them
<greathector7> hum...
<kesroesweyth> siddhion > did you see my post before? try running sudo update-grub
<greathector7> what word?
<xxu> can anyone help?
<vaul> greathector7: Respaldo?
<vaul> !ask | xxu
<ubottu> xxu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xxu> my pc keeps lagging on videos on youtube with even low resolutions. it didnt do this before. Can anyone help? I'm using 10.04 with a proprietary nvidia graphics card driver and have compiz turned off. there are few to no high-resource programs running at the same time.
<vaul> xxu: Sorry, didn't notide your question beofre.
<siddhion> kesroesweyth will that really help in properly installing the new kernel?
<xxu> vaul: np
<greathector7> backup
<MindVirus> Hi. When I play music through Rhythmbox, it crackles and freezes. Any advice?
<Jordan_U> siddhion: Are you sure that you installe the kernel image package, and not just the kernel headers?
<kesroesweyth> siddhion > the kernel should already be installed, i offer no assistance with that, lol. but when you power on your computer, grub loads and currently does not see the new kernel. that command should help with that part of it
<vaul> greathector7: So, you tried to backup your files using dd utility and gives an error?
<greathector7> nop
<Evil_> How can i install java? I can't seem to find the packages in the sofware center
<vaul> greathector7: Please explain.
<xxu> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<thune3> glaucous: this is a stock x4 or unlocked cores?
<greathector7> i have a backup of my file in one hd
<siddhion> Jordan_U I installed the 2 headers and the image packages
<vaul> greathector7: Okay, please continue.
<greathector7> i have a partition shared in windows and linux
<siddhion> kesroesweyth i see. ok. i will update grub. wont hurt right?
<vaul> greathector7: NTFS?
<_CommandeR_> thune3, he has  a stock x4
<Jordan_U> siddhion: Could you pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<vaul> greathector7: Writing from linux is enabled?
<xxu> hey hi hello howdy hola gutentag
<greathector7> in same time i was a installed debian
<kesroesweyth> siddhion > shouldnt, but you might back up /boot/grub/grub.cfg to be safe
<greathector7> not my partition are ext3
<vaul> !patience | xxu
<ubottu> xxu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<greathector7> but thats hd crashing
<xxu> thats a good idea
<siddhion> Jordan_U ok I will find that file and pastebine it.
<_CommandeR_> having issues with wubi on my raid drive, stalls on Busybox and initramfs
<vaul> xxu: You are welcome. :)
<greathector7> i backup thats files in other hd
<vaul> greathector7: Yes, you have one hard drive and another. You need to copy files from first to second, that part is right?
<greathector7> and nowq a t4ry to copy them in my new hd and cant copy all
<siddhion> Jordan_U here it is http://pastebin.com/aED6pk39
<Jordan_U> _CommandeR_: I think that, if it's possible for this to work with wubi at all, you'll need to update your initramfs from a liveCD
<greathector7> and i read who thats is for bad election in locales
<vaul> greathector7: What is the error message? By what means do you try to copy them?
<_CommandeR_> Jordan_U, how?
<redman> im taking notes on common problems other users have using openoffice for reference now when i open notes i have it comes back garbbled asking me what format to use how do i set it back? or is there an openoffice channel i can goto?
<greathector7> accents
<greathector7> one moment
<Jordan_U> siddhion: Please give a link to the kernel image package you installed.
<vaul> greathector7: Try renaming one of the files to make sure it have NO accents, and then attempt to copy it.
<Jordan_U> _CommandeR_: How comfortable are you with the terminal, and how much work are you willing to put into getting this working?
<vaul> greathector7: And see how it works.
<xxu> vaul: there are so many millions of pages and forum threads about videos lagging in ubuntu that i think i would be better off troubleshooting it with a generous volunteer for my particular situation
<greathector7> yes one for one y can
<nobarking> currently, are they any desktop video players that play webm?
<greathector7> but i have 74 Gb
<_CommandeR_> Jordan_U, im semi with terminal really, depends on what to do :P But shouldnt it be all updated since I use the latest img?
<Jordan_U> nobarking: Most of the open source ones do, but only with the latest development snapshots.
<siddhion> Jordan_U ok. I installed the two i386 headers, the source and the image packages. i realize i did not have to install the source one, i hope that did not screw things up. here is the link: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.35-rc1-lucid/
<Okitain> nobarking: Anything using Gstreamer with codecs
<greathector7> and many of the files are page web
<vaul> xxu: Hmm. I am just not sure I can help you. I'll try. Do you have restricted extras intalled? This may be due to the poor free codecs.
<xxu> i do have restricted extras installed, yes.
<xxu> @vaul
<Jordan_U> xxu: A work around is to browse youtube from Applications > Sound and Video > Movie Player.
<dugger5688> xxu: What sort of video?
<xxu> you tube videos dugger5688
<balgarath> what file is it you use to point say, example.com to a specific ip address?  ive used it before, but cant find anything on google
<dugger5688> ahhh.
<xxu> Jordan_U: its harder to search for videos if i do that
<nobarking> Okitain: does VLC use gstreamer?
<xxu> actually any video i play in my browser lags
<dugger5688> xxu: How fast is ur CPU/ graphics card?
<vaul> xxu: You can try installing Brain Fuck Sheduler, but that's a bit complicated. But rumored to help. :)
<maco> vaul: use that word one more time and you'll be out of the channel
<Jordan_U> xxu: Installing BFS is not likely to help much in your case.
<maco> !language | vaul
<ubottu> vaul: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<cannonfodder> how do i change my wireless card mac address...ive looked on google but so far they only explain how to change eth0 not wlan0   and simply substituting wlan0 in pplace of the eth0 in the code doesnt seem to work...any ideas anyone?
<vaul> maco: That's legitimate use.
<vaul> maco: It was BFC.
<Jordan_U> maco: To be fair, that is the official name.
<xxu> Jordan_U: so BFS is a real program?
<vaul> xxu: Sure.
<Jordan_U> xxu: Not a program per-se, but yes.
<siddhion> Jordan_U ok. I installed the two i386 headers, the source and the image packages. i realize i did not have to install the source one, i hope that did not screw things up. here is the link: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.35-rc1-lucid/
<maco> vaul: :-/  alright... ive only heard of the language before
<vaul> xxu: But that reqires compiling kernel. Are you that desperate to do it?
<xxu> dugger5688: i dont think its an issue of my graphics card because videos play fine in vlc or movie player
<cannonfodder> how do i change my wireless mac address?
<xxu> vaul: i cant compile my kernel
<vaul> maco: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brain_Fuck_Scheduler
<Jordan_U> siddhion: Are you absolutely sure you installed the the -image packages? Can you try again just to be sure?
<cannonfodder> how do i change my wireless mac address?
<vaul> xxu: I can try and provide you with instructions, but I am not that good with compiling kernels.
<Crayboff> why is my computer beeping?
<siddhion> Jordan_U I will try again. should I uninstall the source package?
<zkriesse> xxu: need help with compiling a kernel?
<Jordan_U> siddhion: No need.
<vaul> xxu: General response to that topic is to upgrade flash plugin.
<Crayboff> it's like 3 system sound beeps
<xxu> vaul: would it require reinstalling my ubuntu install?
<vaul> xxu: No.
<siddhion> Jordan_U ok. be back in a bit.
<vaul> zkriesse: With an Brain Fuck Sheduler.
<vaul> zkriesse: For Flash to run smoothly full screen.
<zkriesse> vaul: excuse me?
<vaul> zkriesse: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brain_Fuck_Scheduler
<EEMPHASISS> Any found a fix to the Log-in switch 'Black Screen' that works? I've tried the foums, but no go.
<djzn> please advise a software (for linux) to backup an ENTIRE WEBSITE (Google Groups, for instance)
<Dr_Willis> Crayboff:  bios post 'beeps' can depend on the Motherboard.
<vaul> zkriesse: Patch itself is here.
<Dr_Willis> djzn:  ive used httrack in the past. but some comlex sites may be hard to do.
<Dr_Willis> !info httrack
<ubottu> httrack (source: httrack): Copy websites to your computer (Offline browser). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.43.9-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 35 kB, installed size 108 kB
<Jordan_U> xxu: If installing a kernel with BFS helped signifigantly it would only be as a side effect of recompiling the nvidia drivers. While it can make some things faster, it's not going to be enough to get you back to the speed you were getting before, and the root cause really doesn't sound like a kernel problem.
<Crayboff> Dr_Willis: umm alright, well i recently got a new motherboard from Dell, that the technician installed. should i be concerned?
<EEMPHASISS> djzn: if the site allows it (error 403??) you can try wget with the '-m' (mirror) option.
<greathector7> vaul  see thats http://imagebin.org/102356
<vaul> greathector7: It seems it is not locale, but encoding problem.
<djzn> EEMPHASISS: what I want is to backup a google group for a criminal case
<vaul> greathector7: Give me a minute.
<greathector7> thats allrigths
<greathector7> i need locales for installing the code iso 8815-xxxx
<peterkls> ok the error im encountering is the following: "Fatal: Error inserting vesafb (/lib/modules/2.6.35-2-generic/kernel/drivers/video/vesafb.ko): No such device ALERT! does not exist. Dropping to a shell:". I also get a error similar to this that i cant copy because it just flashes then goes away. i do not know if this is the same error or not but i think so.
<Jordan_U> djzn: There is probably a way to get the entire mailing list logs in mbox format, just through the normal google groups interface.
<vaul> greathector7: Do you have according localization package installed?
<Jordan_U> _CommandeR_: Wubi, as far as I know, was not designed to be used with RAID (let alone Fake RAID), so the initramfs for the kernel it installs does not have raid support.
<greathector7> you say locales?
<siddhion> Jordan_U I just installed the image and it says Done. in Terminal but places the cursor on a blank line. is it still processing something or can I just press CTRL - c to escape that?
<vaul> greathector7: Yes.
<greathector7> not
<Jordan_U> siddhion: It's still processing.
<vaul> greathector7: Try it.
<_CommandeR_> Jordan_U, hm is there a way to fix it?
<greathector7> apt-get install locales
<siddhion> Jordan_U oh never mind. right i see. it just finished. last time i pressed CTRL - c ... maybe that was the problem!
<vaul> greathector7: No, not that.
<vaul> greathector7: What version do you have?
<vaul> greathector7: Of Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Crayboff:  is it working properly? whats the problem you are having? its just beeping? when?
<Jordan_U> _CommandeR_: Possibly, but it's going to take a lot of work (and may not succeed in the end). So you can decide if it's worth the effort or not. Installing Ubuntu to it's own partition with the standard installer will probably work fine though.
<greathector7> nop
<greathector7> knnoppik
<ennui> Jordan_U I tryed installing  rEFIt before with the installer bundle on OSX, but I never saw the menu upon start up after trying several times
<Crayboff> Dr_Willis: everything else appears to be working, just these random beeps, three beeps like every 30 or so minutes? i dunno how frequently it happens, rare enough to startle me, often enough for me to ask about it
<greathector7> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<greathector7>   locales: Depends: glibc-2.7-1
<greathector7> E: Broken packages
<_CommandeR_> Jordan_U, i see
<vaul> greathector7: I am not familiar with the Knoppix package names or package system. You should try finding it youself, or try finding support on the Knoppix channel. It is Ubuntu support channel, to be fair.
<SlidingHorn> !paste | greathector7
<ubottu> greathector7: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<siddhion> Jordan_U ok should I check the GRUB.cfg file or should I restart and press SHIFT?
<Jordan_U> siddhion: Check the grub.cfg file first.
<vaul> Jordan_U: You said installing BFS do not help with flash performance. Is there something I missed about that thing?
<Starcraftmazter> hio, after the latest series of updates, my shutdown menu on the far right top is gone
<vaul> Jordan_U: Actually, I never tried that myself, but I read a lot of positive responses about that thing.
<siddhion> Jordan_U ok yes. I see the new kernel listed there. so how do I make GRUB boot the new kernel everytime with out having to press SHIFT to enter GRUB?
<Jordan_U> vaul: Video used to play smoothly for him before, and now it's signifigantly worse. That means that 1: There is a problem somewhere that has made his situation worse, that needs to be fixed 2: Trying to work around the root cause by getting slightly better general performance with BFS will not make up for the difference.
<vaul> Jordan_U: Thank you, I think I missed some of the information he provided.
<Jordan_U> siddhion: Grub by default boots the kernel with the highest version first.
<siddhion> Jordan_U ok sounds good. i will test this out then. be back in a bit.
<djzn> Jordan_U: hey
<djzn> Jordan_U: the entire mailing list sounds good.. but needs a hack, doesnt it
<dark1> hello, when i do names=( Jennifer Tonya Anna Sadie ) in shell script, i get Syntax error: "(" unexpected, why is that
<h00k> dark1: you can try #bash for scripting support
<h00k> dark1: you might have to escape the (s with \
<dark1> thanks!
<ennui> Jordan_U: any other reason to use rEFIt over grub-efi besides a easier installation? I think the boot to linux would be faster with grub-efi
<iantlopp> I'm trying to write information into a .txt file from the command line. The line so far (which outputs the text I need to the screen), is "cat */_cards.dat | grep "id=" | cut -d "=" -f 2"
<iantlopp> what else would I need to add to have it save that data to a .txt file?
<Jordan_U> ennui: Linux drivers currently don't work verry well when not booting from BIOS, so you'd want to load grub-pc from grub-efi anyway.
<h00k> iantlopp: you can try #bash for bash scripting support, they might be able to help
<iantlopp> sorry...
<h00k> iantlopp: it's okay :)
<vaul> iantlopp: Wait.
<iantlopp> yes vaul?
<vaul> iantlopp: You need to add " > Path/to/your/file.txt" This should work.
<vaul> iantlopp: I think if path includes spaces, you need to take comand in the quotes. "Like theese."
<vaul> iantlopp: Tell me if this worked, I am curious too.
<maco> vaul: or escape it. like this: Hello\ World
<_CommandeR_> Hi guys, trying to install Wubi but get an stdout error  (http://pastebin.org/353110)
<dasduke> need some help setting up x11 forwarding over ssh, (google has failed me thus far)
<vaul> maco: Didn't understand you.
<iantlopp> vaul... it acted like it did but created no file... I didn't put a path at all, just collection.txt
<iantlopp> err... " > collection.txt" was added to the end of my line.
<maco> vaul: instead of quotes it could be /home/vaul/Directory\ With\ Spaces/file
<iantlopp> but it didn't create a collection file.
<Jordan_U> djzn: Google Groups is just a front end for usenet. Try finding a usenet client that will let you archive the messages.
<vaul> iantlopp: No need for quotes if there are spaces int the path? I'll note this.
<maco> Jordan_U: not *all* Google Groups are usenet
<vaul> iantlopp: I think you need to create a file youself.
<iantlopp> no vaul...
<Cuervo> Is there anyway to improve the refresh rate on virt-manager? when I run ls in the terminal, or a program that outputs lots of text, it takes forever for all the text to print out. I have tried both sdl and vnc windows.
<iantlopp> >collection.txt worked, while > collection.dat did not (note the lack of space)
<maco> Jordan_U: its a gateway to usenet, yes, but there are plenty of groups that exist in GG that a usenet client wont see
<vaul> iantlopp: So, it worked?
<iantlopp> yeah
<vaul> iantlopp: It may, I am not very good at Bash.
<vaul> iantlopp: Thank you, I'll not for later.
<dasduke> getting: "sh: /usr/bin/xauth: Permission denied" when i try to forward x11 over ssh, suggestions anyone?
<iantlopp> hmm.. is there any way to add a context menu item similar to "open cli here" when right clicking in or on a foldcer?
<vaul> iantlopp: Surely.
<vaul> iantlopp: But what is that «CLI» thing?
<iantlopp> command line interface... the terminal, etc...
<iantlopp> where you type bash commands.
<jim> a shell running in a terminal
<vaul> iantlopp: Get Ubuntu Tweak, it allows you to customize Nautilus scripts availiable.
<iantlopp> ahh, thanks
<vaul> iantlopp: And there are surely this one availiable.
<vaul> iantlopp: Or it may be an option in the Nautilus settings.
<jim> you could write a script that sets CWD and forks an xterm
<siddhion> Jordan_U hi. well I could not successfully boot into Xubuntu with the new kernel 2.6.35. I went to look at the boot commands by pressing 'e' at the menu. the commands for 2.6.35 and 2.6.22 seemed very familiar. could not spot any major differences. any ideas?
<vaul> Jim: What are you talking about?
<vaul> Jim: Uses of CLI?
<_CommandeR_> Hi guys getting an error (stderr=An error has occurred setting the element data during wubi install) (http://pastebin.org/353110 log)
<jim> a way of getting a cli where the dir is set from naut
<jsilver> how do I run a command on network connect (wifi) in ubuntu? thanks. trying to use my alias to open a SSH tunnel (tunnel &)
<jsilver> automagically
<Jordan_U> djzn: I'm not sure how best to archive the google group, but I will warn you that using a bot to download large numbers of pages may be seen as an attack and get you blocked from google groups.
<jsilver> I googled too and no answer
<vaul> Jim: It do not need to be that complicated.
<vaul> Jim: That's supposed to be for human beings.
<jim> vaul: oh, I forgot that people don't understand basic unix here
<jim> it's ok; forget I said anything
<vaul> Jim: And most of them do not want too. Me included.
<vaul> Jim: It's okay too, no need to apologise. But I am just not a programmer and do not want to be one.
<jsilver> does anyone have the answer?
<mikeliss> Anybody know why the suspend/hibernate buttons are missing after an upgrade to Lucid?
<jsilver> all I need to do is run a command when nm-applet connects
<jsilver> in ubuntu
<jsilver> a tunnel command
<jsilver> is there any hook
<FloodBot4> jsilver: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mikeliss> jsilver: there's a way!
<l337ingDisorder> I'm having a weird issue.. Trying to use cygwin so I can run rsync to back up my Windows C drive to my Ubuntu desktop. The issue is that I'm telling it to back up to user@ubuntu:/backups/voltron/ and it successfully creates the /backups/voltron/ dir, but it creates it with d------ (ie, 000) permissions so it's unable to chmod it or create any subdirs and basically the entire rsync job dies.
<l337ingDisorder> Anyone have any ideas that might help?
<jsilver> mikeliss, yay
<mikeliss> I have to remember how I did this...
<jim> in any case the comment was not meant for you; it was meant for iantlopp who appeared to be able to understand
<jsilver> yay x4 mikeliss x 1100
<mikeliss> Ummmm......ah! I blogged this...one sec.
<vaul> Jim: Unlikely. But I know what is terminal too, so no need for sarcasm. Just let's leave it already.
<DarkNemesis> we see governments and corporations collaborating in ways unseen before, bringing an enforced  type of [pergitude] <------ how to spell that darn word? spell checker on ubuntu doesnt have a clue
<iantlopp> sorry Jim, I'm all over the place right now... trying to do too much at once, didn't see your comment.
<mikeliss> So jsilver, you're going to need to create a small script. You know how to do that?
<Nikon> hi, ubuntu keeps filling itself up. i have no idea how. every 5 min it exhausts an entire 100 mb.
<Nikon> summary of my drive shows 6.1 GB / a four gb partition
<aXeus> Booyaa
<jsilver> mikeliss, yeah im comfortable with making scripts. im a coder
<Nikon> very lost and confused >.<
<jsilver> :)
<jsilver> i do ruy
<jsilver> ruby**
<vaul> DarkNemesis: I doubt it is the right place to ask. Google it, will you?
<mikeliss> jsilver: Oh good. Then this page will explain everything you need to know: http://michaeljaylissner.com/blog/location-based-dns-switching-for-intranet-vs-internet
<dasduke> having some issues forwsh: /usr/bin/xauth: Permission denied"  any suggestions?
<mikeliss> jsilver: Basically, make a script, put it in the right place, set its permissions, call it done.
<jsilver> awesome mikeliss++;
<Nikon> well. ill just hope for the best then :\
<aXeus> I can send mail via cli to ANYONE except someone on x-domain.com, which points to my server! but the mail server is on a different ip mail.x-domain.com.. why is blah@x-domain.com pointing to x-domain.com and not routing to mail.x-domain.com ?
<_CommandeR_> How to resovle Wubi error? LOG = http://pastebin.org/353110
<mikeliss> Anybody know why I don't have options for suspend/hibernate on my desktop?
<aXeus> Using mailx.
<mikeliss> I can go to the shut down option, but it only will allow me to shut down or restart the computer.
<dasduke> x11 suggestions anybody?
<zubin71> hi im lucid right now and id like to have something like an "open terminal here" option when i browse through folders using Nautilus; any help?
<zubin71> s/im/i'm on
<Nitsuga> zubin71, sudo aptitude install nautilus-open-terminal    I don't know why it's not installed by default
<zubin71> Nitsuga, thanks a lot
<Jordan_U> ennui: If you want to try grub-efi, see: http://grub.enbug.org/TestingOnMacbook . Note that while it says to get the latest svn version, source is now managed with bzr. You can also just install the grub-efi package.
<mikeliss> Nitsuga: Because simplicity is better. Most people shouldn't want the terminal all the time.
<siddhion> Jordan_U hi. well I could not successfully boot into Xubuntu with the new kernel 2.6.35. I went to look at the boot commands by pressing 'e' at the menu. the commands for 2.6.35 and 2.6.22 seemed very familiar. could not spot any major differences. any ideas?
<Jordan_U> siddhion: No.
<Nitsuga> mikeliss, in fact most people will want it... but whatever, it is at an apt-get of distance
<siddhion> Jordan_U: ok thanks for the help so far. learned quite a bit.
<Jordan_U> siddhion: You're welcome.
<mikeliss> Nitsuga: Yeah, I should say: *I hope* most people shouldn't want it.
<thune3> mikeliss: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9430765&postcount=7  this guy says recent updates to kenerl/packages fixed his syspend/hibernate menu problem in lucid. Do you have latest updates?
<iceroot> mikeliss: the terminal is much better, e.g. for support, if someone wants to tellyou what to install he has just to write down the apt-get line instead of "click on synaptic, search for the package, click on install and so on"
<dugger5688> Trust me if I could tell the people who use windows that I do support for to just open the terminal and type a few commands my life would be very easy.
<iceroot> dugger5688: thats what i mean :)
<iceroot> dugger5688: and it doesnt matter if you use kde, gnome, xfce4 (same as win xp, vista, 7). the terminal command is always the same
<jdsbluedevl> hi, can someone help me do a blow-by-blow for how to set up an ICS from my Ubuntu box to my Roku set-top box?  I tried to do it by how the HowTo page says, but it isn't helping
<jdsbluedevl> the problem is I can't set up a connection profile on my second card so that it can share the connection coming from the first card.  Adding a profile through network connections only adds it to the active card and not to the card to be shared
<mikeliss> iceroot: Oh yeah, definitely. But the "normal" people I talk to prefer to do things outside of the terminal, and don't want to ever interact with it. Hence my reasoning for not including the nautilus-open-terminal app.
<mikeliss> thune3: I'm checking that out...I think I'm up to date.
<chilli0> Hello. I need some help with getting my nvidia card working all good.
<chilli0> It wont duel screen. =S
<blue_fox> is there any way to update my iphone with ubuntu?
<ennui> Jordan_U: Looks like I need to find the repo for it. When I try and install from synaptic it tells me it can't install a dependancy (grub-efi-amd64)
<jdsbluedevl> hi, can someone help me do a blow-by-blow for how to set up an ICS from my Ubuntu box to my Roku set-top box?  I tried to do it by how the HowTo page says, but it isn't helping.  The problem is I can't set up a connection profile on my second card so that it can share the connection coming from the first card.  Adding a profile through network connections only adds it to the active card and not to the card to be shared
<mikeliss> thune3: yeah, my kernel does have updates. I'm not optimistic they'll fix this, but I shall try.
<iceroot> mikeliss: yes most people are afraid of the bash
<Tarkers> I just did something recently that stopped my flash from working in Chromium and I'm having problems diagnosing it.  I'm not sure what exactly it is I did but things like youtube videos just show up as a grey box now, though I still get audio.  Anyone have any suggestions?
<mikeliss> iceroot: it's about as geeky as geeky comes outside of programming.
<Jordan_U> ennui: It's in universe.
<sabuntu> Tarkers: what were you messing with?
<blue_fox> is there any way to update my iphone with ubuntu?
<iceroot> mikeliss: but the nice thing is you can do almost the same without the bash (some years ago it was not possible)
<mikeliss> iceroot: Fo sho.
<Tarkers> I'm not sure, nothing that should have effected my flash.
<sabuntu> Tarkers: did you try closing and reopening chrome?
<Tarkers> Yeah, I did.
<Tarkers> Tried restarting the comp and everything.
<Tarkers> reinstalled flash.
<Tarkers> Nothing seems to fix it.
<sabuntu> Tarkers: you could try a reboot of your computer or reinstalling chrome.
<ennui> Does Lucid install with a GUI fan config?
<dugger5688> Tarkers: or try logging out/in and or a 'gdm restart'
<dugger5688> ennui: Something to adjust fan speeds?
<mikeliss> ennui: Nope.
<MrPPS> anyone here good with sed?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | MrPPS
<ubottu> MrPPS: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<iceroot> MrPPS: #sed
<MrPPS> iceroot: thanks :) (and thanks Jordan_U)
<ennui> Jordan_U: It looks like installing amd64 will uninstall grub-pc :o. don't i need both grub-pc and grub-efi to get this to work? and it won't let me install grub-efi without grub-efi-amd64
<ennui> dugger5688: yeah looking for something to adjust fan speed
<Jordan_U> ennui: It's probably best if you compile from source, but unfortunately I don't have enough time right now to walk you through that (finals week).
<dugger5688> ennui: does your bios not do a good job?
<jsilver> mikeliss, your tip worked well with a little trial and error
<jsilver> + 1000 pts
<euxneks> is it OK to delete my home "Video" folder and make it a symbolic link to another partition?
<mikeliss> jsilver: splendid.
<mikeliss> euxneks: Oh yes.
<jsilver> now I can tunnel automatically, yay!
<mikeliss> jsilver: awesome.
<euxneks> mikeliss, will it retain the cool icon?
<euxneks> mikeliss, I guess there's one sure fire way to find out
<mikeliss> euxneks: nay. You'll need to right click it and set an "emblem." It's easy though.
<euxneks> ah ok
<vu1kan> is it possible to customize the resolutions you scroll through using ctrl+alt+(num+/-)?
<mikeliss> jsilver: did you set it up to only tunnel when you're on a certain network, cause that's the real fun (I assume this is only needed when you're not in the office).
<jsilver> oh no I did it on every network because I go laptopping a lot
<jsilver> and don't want any sniffing or network policy bullshit
<jsilver> scuse my language
<jsilver> :)
<mikeliss> jsilver: ah...but you don't need it when in the office, right?
<mikeliss> jsilver: or do you?
<jsilver> oh I dont have an office
<jsilver> i'm a nomad hacker
<scott__> hi i just tried to use a belkin usb wireless and did not even lite up is there something i  can do make it work
<jsilver> lol :)
<jsilver> but when Im home i noticed tunnel makes my connection faster
<jsilver> because of compression and because our shell is connected to a backbone
<jsilver> so I use it at home too
<euxneks> jsilver, mikeliss got disconnected there
<jsilver> ohh
<jsilver> ty
<jsilver> :)
<MTecknology> !enter | jsilver
<ubottu> jsilver: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jsilver> MTecknology, sry
<AndroUser> hello
<MTecknology> jsilver: 'tis fine - just wanted to mention it :)
<scott__> hi i just tried to use a belkin usb wireless and did not even lite up is there something i  can do make it work
<scott__> hi i just tried to use a belkin usb wireless and did not even lite up is there something i  can do make it work
<MTecknology> !repeat > scott__
<ubottu> scott__, please see my private message
<MTecknology> scott__: did you 1) try another computer and 2) read the instructions ?
<Skellz> Does anyone have fluxbox running on Xubuntu 10.04 perhaps?
<MTecknology> Skellz: I use openbox
<vu1kan> skellz you might have better luck in #xubuntu
<ennui> dugger5688: I'm on a macbook. Things get a bit toasty when I'm playing videos
<dugger5688> ennui: Doesn't the fan kick in?
<MTecknology> ennui: I think most laptops get toasty when playing videos
<scott__> yes      it did the same thing  i have two of them  just bought them
<MTecknology> scott__: pastebint he output of lspci
<Joshua_Roberts> why when I start Ubuntu do I have no sound, yet the audio settings are not muted.  I have to use the audio management app to mute and then unmute the sound for it to work.  This happens every time I restart/logout->login
<scott__> sorry misunder stand  again
<Joshua_Roberts> can anyone help me with the sound issue?  sound does not work at start up unless I mute and unmute the sound.
<Joshua_Roberts> 10.04
<vu1kan> !patience | Joshua_Roberts
<ubottu> Joshua_Roberts: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<gnuyen> does ndiswrapper work
<gnuyen> with amd64?
<Joshua_Roberts> thanks
<MTecknology> gnuyen: it works - but it's an ugly tool - only to be used as a last resort
<Joshua_Roberts> I am really impressed with openbox... it really adds some extra umph to my old laptop.  almost makes it seem like it is a newer one...  :D
<tucemiux> anyone knows how to fix wireless?  My wireless keeps automatically connecting at home so I configured the connection at home so that it doesnt connect automatically, now the wireless icon does not appear on my panel
<gnuyen> MTecknology, well the native driver i compiled, and when I plug in the usb device it crashes
<mikeliss> Hmmm...well pm-suspend does nothing at all, and the buttons are missing....
<scott__> shouldn't it be plug-n-play
<gnuyen> is there any way to switch to 32 bit
<MTecknology> gnuyen: you need to reinstall
<gnuyen> on a 64 bit system? I just want to keep my home directory intact and the things I have installed
<Joshua_Roberts> anyone know how to restore a minimized window when using openbox without a taskbar?
<MTecknology> gnuyen: using synaptic you can get a snapshot of your package state
<gnuyen> can i reinstall over this system in such a way that it saves everything
<MTecknology> Joshua_Roberts: Alt+Tab
<gogu> Hi, how to resize '/' and '/home' partitions using liveCD?
<MTecknology> gnuyen: not really - only if you setup separate partitions for /home to begin with
<Joshua_Roberts> duh.. I even read that... and is such a useful part of windows.   *why is my brain slipping gears now that I am using linux...?*
<bazhang> gnuyen, you could move your home to a separate partition if you wish
<bazhang> !home | gnuyen
<ubottu> gnuyen: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Jazzy_J> gnuyen, backup your home directory to an external drive or usb drive and then nuke and pave.  you will have to reinstall everything.
<MTecknology> Joshua_Roberts: it's that easy?
<vu1kan> gogu use gparted, if it's on there
<MTecknology> bazhang: nice - didn't know that one
<Joshua_Roberts> yes and Shift+Alt+Tab browses open applications backwards/
<gogu> vulkan i installed gparted. how to make it bootable?
<vu1kan> gogu i'm not too famliar with the app, maybe one of the gurus in here is?
<leifw> I have a 24MB iso file that is clearly not blank, yet when I mount it, nothing appears in the mountpoint
<Joshua_Roberts> MTecknology, It is really neat.  I may not go back to gnome once I learn enough xml to edit the menu, main files that openbox uses to organize everyting.
<leifw> does anyone know what might cause this?
<leifw> it's a BIOS update cd from lenovo
<adamh_> is there a way to write a disk image to a usb drive in ubuntu, it is a windows ISO i need to put on a USB stick.
<adamh_> Unetbootin doesnt work.
<MTecknology> Joshua_Roberts: obconf obmenu
<bazhang> adamh_, never heard of windows handing out ISO's
<adamh_> bazhang: you can get them from their site when you buy it digitaly
<gogu> vulkan ok. think its better to reinstall. Mine is 120gb HDD, 1GB RAM. how much space should I ideally allocate for Swap, '/' and '/home'? Pl advise.
<bazhang> adamh_, try in ##windows
<adamh_> they offer lots of software on isos
<adamh_> ? i need to do it in ubuntu, i need software to do it, i have tried it in virtualbox but it doesnt work.
<wildbat> leifw, tried UDF yet? got a USB and dd the iso to it??
<leifw> I tried udf
<Joshua_Roberts> MTecknology, yeah I know, but obconf still lacks some features, like I can't edit the location of the window control buttons and such through obconf, I have to still use xml.
<bazhang> adamh_, never heard of it being doable via linux, which is why I suggest ##windows
<leifw> I haven't tried just dding it to an iso, no
<leifw> err
<leifw> to a usb
<MTecknology> Joshua_Roberts: yes you can - check it out again
<xomp> hey guys/gals, got Ubuntu installed on a VirtualBox but cannot get a true fullscreen, is this a limit of VirtualBox? or my Ubuntu configuration of sorts?
<MTecknology> xomp: install the guest additions
<leifw> I'm following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=817897 which tells me to mount it and copy the files onto a prepared usb drive
<leifw> but I'll try dd
<iceroot> adamh_: dd
<wildbat> leifw, get a usb and dd to it ~ it is most likely a bootable iso
<adamh_> iceroot: dd the iso to usb?
<xomp> MTecknology, cheers I'll look into that!
<iceroot> adamh_: yes
<adamh_> kk ill try it now, thanks.
<wildbat> leifw, be warned ~ dd wil WIPE the usb ~ backup the data if needed
<iceroot> adamh_: there was an option in dd to use isos and other images
<leifw> yeah I know
<mikeliss> Gah. I really wish I had suspend buttons, and that they did something...any thoughts?
<gogu> Hi For a 120gb HDD, 1GB RAM machine. how much space should I ideally allocate for Swap, '/' and '/home'? Pl advise. Installing LucidLynx
<MTecknology> adamh_: brasero
<alket> How to make special characters with shortcuts ? If you could'nt understand the question please visit http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9498399
<jim> mikeliss: new hardware?
<teleri> hello all i updated to ubuntu 10.04 and lost some of my card games, how do i reinstall them/
<iceroot> gogu: the default ubuntu is telling you
<gogu> ok
<mikeliss> jim: Upgrade to Lucid.
<vu1kan> gogu, if you're going to reinstall anyway, i'd suggest the guided partitioning, it'll automatically allocate enough space for each
<wildbat> gogu, 100MB /boot, 4GB swap, 20-30 /, rest /home
<gogu> thanks a lot.
<jim> mikeliss: so an upgrade to lynx physically removed buttons you once had?
<mikeliss> Jim: aye.
<jim> mikeliss: wow... maybe you'll need new buttons to replace the ones that disappeared
<Joshua_Roberts> MTecknology, I still don't see where I can edit the titleLayout in obconf.  I guess I am not using it correctly
<Joshua_Roberts> MTecknology, ah found it
<Joshua_Roberts> thanks
<mikeliss> jim: I'm open to ideas....
<MTecknology> Joshua_Roberts: :)
<jim> if the buttons were physical, and were somehow removed by an upgrade (see, now, this doesn't seem right...) then maybe you need to buy new hardware
<jim> a more believable statement would be "I still have my buttons but they don't do anything after the upgrade"
<Joshua_Roberts> Linux makes me feel so empowered while using my computer.  I really feel like I am free of a heavy cage
<jim> learn your shell. now. gain power you never thought was possible.
<MrWGW> Joshua_Roberts: that's an illusion
<xxu> how do you setup xchat to open irc:// links in firefox?
<HermanDE-1> Joshua_Roberts, Is freedom as in a cubical jungle?
<dingxiaorang> hey
<adamh_>  sudo dd if=./bie764610.iso of=/dev/sdc/
<adamh_> dd: opening `/dev/sdc/': Is a directory
<adamh_> oh doesnt matter
<adamh_> done it now i think
<myrk> is launchpad only for ubuntu-related applications>
<myrk> ?
<Firefishe> myrk:  Chiefly, launchpad is for beta releases and personal builds and such.
<cheako> Hello, boot stops after checking battery status on new-ish desktop install.
<myrk> firefishe even if it tottally non related to ubuntu?
<Juanto> hey there, can anyone help me with syncing my ipod and 10.04?
<PuffTheMagic> is there a way to install ubuntu from the command line, i have no usb mouse, so i cant use the gui install
<Firefishe> myrk:  I don't know enough about lauchpad to answer that.
<Firefishe> sorry
<myrk> ok np
<myrk> :)
<seidos> how can I strip the first 2 characters of every filename in a directory using bash?
<Juanto> PuffTheMagic: use the alternate download?
<smerz> seidos more of a #bash question
<smerz> but i don't know the answer
<seidos> Juanto, do you have a 5th gen ipod?
<Juanto> umm.. i think i do, it's an ipod classic
<Juanto> might be the 6th
<MTecknology> seidos: parameter expansion - for file in *; do mv $file ${file...}; done    <-- idk what the ... part is though
<frodubuntu> hi chanel
<PuffTheMagic> Juanto: google 'sed one liners'
<frodubuntu> I'm about to setup a Linux file server
<jim> seidos: look into rename
<frodubuntu> I'm wondering if I should use the pci-x raid controller's raid
<frodubuntu> or just setup a software raid
<MTecknology> there's the simple rename command too
<smerz> Juanto: try floola ipod manager
<seidos> MTecknology, jim, thanks
<Juanto> is that the one like gtk?
<Juanto> i really wanna use banshee but it keeps crashing when converting some songs.
<MPCU> Hi guys, not really sure where to ask this.  I want to run a script (which will take a while to run) on a remote machine without having to stay logged in on my own.  Is there a way with ssh (or anything else) to do this?
<HermanDE-1> frodubuntu, hardware raid is much better than software raid....
<jim> you might want to read up on rename... and experiment to make sure it's doing what you want
<frodubuntu> use screen
<frodubuntu> ok
<smerz> Juanto, there are other apps too. But Floola worked with my 3rd gen ipod shuffle. so it should work with many other ipods
<frodubuntu> HermanDE-1 thank you
<HermanDE-1> frodubuntu, If the pci-x raid is a software/firmware raid....  A straight software raid might be better....
<cheako> whats with recoivery console and slash?
<smerz> and if you google you'll find a couple more apps
<jim> frodubuntu, are you sure that either choice is a real hardware raid?
<Juanto> okay well let me quiz you smerz
<frodubuntu> HermanDE-1  thank you very much
<Juanto> does it scan dirs all the time for changes?
<frodubuntu> MPCU use screen
<Juanto> i want something that is easy to use basically.
<frodubuntu> MPCU screen will allow you to leave the session running in th ebackground
<smerz> Juanto, hmm tbh I'm force to use iTunes in a virtual machine. because of the voice over sounds
<HermanDE-1> frodubuntu, It's even scriptable.......    :)
<Juanto> eff
<smerz> Juanto, so i don't have much experience. But Floola is definitely easy to use yes
<Juanto> what virtual machine are you using? wine?
<smerz> Windows
<frodubuntu> HermanDE-1  yeah, I was answering MPCU's question on wanting to run a long script via ssh
<MPCU> frodubuntu, thanks, i'll definitely have a look at that
<smerz> Virtualbox and Windows 7 guest
<frodubuntu> MPCU I'm assuming you want to lave the script running and then come back to it later?
<Juanto> i might just run that setup then because it seams like it's the only thing that'll work easilly.
<MPCU> frodubuntu, I don't care about restoring the session since the script writes a log
<smerz> Floola will work easily
<dingxiaorang> 你们为什么不说中文呢
<Juanto> i'll give it another go.
<HermanDE-1> MPCU, frodubuntu is right on the money....  Run screen on the server....  Peek in every now and again with ssh....
<frodubuntu> Ok, where is what you can do then
<smerz> i would recommend trying that one
<Joshua_Roberts> gosh this openbox is sexy...
<bazhang> !cn | dingxiaorang
<ubottu> dingxiaorang: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<scorp_> IS anyone else having trouble with thte new WOW patch?
<frodubuntu> just run screen followed by your sh script file
<dingxiaorang> 啊，抱歉啊，我忘记加cn了，抱歉。
<frodubuntu> MPCU something like    $screen ./myscript.sh
<frodubuntu> then screen will end on the background even after you logout
<scorp_> WOW patch anyone?
<MPCU> frodubuntu, that's while connected to the machine via ssh, i imagine?
<frodubuntu> MPCU  you can first connect to your machine
<frodubuntu> and then fireup screen
<frodubuntu> MPCU  if you were to run 'screen ./MyScript.sh'  and then you can "detach" (send to the background) your screen and logout, and the program will continue to run on that "screen"
<juragan_kopi> haeagallo
<juragan_kopi> ahahahlo
<MTecknology> scorp_: that's offtopic for this channel
<scorp_> Anyone else having trouble with the WOW patch?
<scorp_> Is there a WOW channel?
<MTecknology> scorp_: probably not - try either #ubuntu-offtopic or the more intelligent #defocus
<MPCU> frodubuntu, cool stuff, that's perfect.  thanks again!
<frodubuntu> MPCU else what you can do is login via ssh, then type "screen" (without double quotes), then fire-up your script, and hit Ctrl+D to "detach" your screen
<Joshua_Roberts> MTecknology, does obconf let me set key bindings too?  or is that still something I have to do manually?
<frodubuntu> MPCU no problem, I use it all the time and it was a life saver for me
<MTecknology> Joshua_Roberts: i think that's a manual thing
<MTecknology> Joshua_Roberts: an easy one at least :)
<scorp_> WAt r u talking about I need help.
<HermanDE-1> scorp_, No problem with the WOW factor/Patch of Ubuntu.....  You would not believe my WOW patch....
<frodubuntu> allright, see you later channel
<frodubuntu> HermanDE-1  thank you very much penguin
<scorp_> THe new WOW patch isnt working for me
<MTecknology> !support | scorp_
<ubottu> scorp_: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<frodubuntu> allright fellow penguins I'm off to see the wizard
<HermanDE-1> scorp_, My WOW Patch is working great....   I cant wait for Ubuntu 10.10...  Image the WOW patch then....
<MTecknology> scorp_: yay.. wrong one - this is not a world of warcraft support channel
<HermanDE-1> This channel really has a WOW factor though......
<HermanDE-1> Followed by a Hmmm and a "AMAZING"....  And expecially "I didn't know that"
<scorp_> can anyone send me a preinstalled patched copy of the whole wow folder
<MTecknology> !ot > scorp_
<ubottu> scorp_, please see my private message
<scorp_> as far as im concerned this isnt off topic i never had this problem on windows so therefor it is a ubuntu problem
<myrk> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<vasilis> kalimera stin omada.
<MTecknology> scorp_: #ubuntu-offtopic then
<myrk> kalimera vre tipe
<MTecknology> scorp_: it isn't supported by ubuntu
<scorp_> ok that works
<myrk> vasilis pws ta pas?
<MTecknology> !fr | myrk
<ubottu> myrk: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<jdsbluedevl> hi, can someone help me do a blow-by-blow for how to set up an ICS from my Ubuntu box to my Roku set-top box?  I tried to do it by how the HowTo page says, but it isn't helping.  The problem is I can't set up a connection profile on my second card so that it can share the connection coming from the first card.  Adding a profile through network connections only adds it to the active card and not to the card to be shared
<vasilis> Kala  genika.me ayta pou simvenoyn omvs den tha ime gia poli kairo kala.
<myrk> mtecknology ??? french ???
<jdsbluedevl> no, creole
<myrk> vasilis nai ki egw
<MTecknology> myrk: looks like french - this is an english channel
<myrk> mtecknology lol its greek and ill move
<MTecknology> myrk: oh
<jdsbluedevl> It's Haitian Creole (Kreyol), I'll try to get a Google Translate to tell him it's English-only
<ChaoticXSinZ> I'm having some weird problems with flash.
<jdsbluedevl> vasilis: Padon, angle sèlman
<ChaoticXSinZ> Under a guest session it operates properly. But under my regular user it's messed up.
<ChaoticXSinZ> Is there a way to completely delete ALL flash settings?
<codecx> can ubuntu sport cheops-ng
<SSH> ha
<codecx> anyone who have a try
<SSH> hows it goes it everyone
<vasilis> Εγω λεω να κατεβω σημερα να φωναξω για μια ακομη φορά.Δεν πάει αλλο.
<scorp_> are there any other great help channels like this other than the off topic channel cause they wont help either
<SSH> merhaba
<jdsbluedevl> oh, Greek, I see
<SSH> lol
<Jordan_U> !greek | vasilis
<ubottu> vasilis: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<jdsbluedevl> vasilis: Λυπούμαστε, μόνο στα Αγγλικά
<vasilis> Ok. sorry.
<MTecknology> ya.. unicode isn't working on here... -_-
<Jordan_U> MTecknology: In Ubuntu?
<SSH> acidchild Inspire by hackers?
<Firefishe> I can see the greek letters.
<SSH> lol
<MTecknology> Jordan_U: ya
<SSH> inspired
<Zelozelos> what is the gnome desktop environment ?
<MTecknology> Jordan_U: I need to find the motivation to fix it
<jdsbluedevl> Anyways, can someone help me do a blow-by-blow for how to set up an ICS from my Ubuntu box to my Roku set-top box?  I tried to do it by how the HowTo page says, but it isn't helping.  The problem is I can't set up a connection profile on my second card so that it can share the connection coming from the first card.  Adding a profile through network connections only adds it to the active card and not to the card to be sh
<MTecknology> Jordan_U: those strings just show up as ??
<Jordan_U> MTecknology: Odd, it should. What IRC client, or is this a general issue that you already knew about?
<MTecknology> Jordan_U: my computer is really stripped down
<Juanto> this is just fuckin' crazy
<Juanto> a
<ubuntu> hey anyone wanna geek talk wit me
<ubuntu> crazy?
<Juanto> anyone want to help me with getting my fuckin ipod to sync with banshee
<FourAM> Hello, anyone around who can provide some help on a grub2 issue? I've moved partitions around and like a total n00b I didn't run update-grub before i rebooted
<xangua> !ot | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ubuntu> dude google
<xangua> !language > Juanto
<ubottu> Juanto, please see my private message
<Juanto> yea, yeah. ok
<Juanto> one word and it's all down hill..
<seidos> Juanto, I tried to help you.  just wanted to tell you that if you don't have one of those ipods with flash memory, that it won't work unless you install rockbox to make it like one
<xangua> Juanto: it is supossed to work out of the box in the new ubuntu lynx
<ubuntu> Excuse me is this a tech support room?
<Juanto> i've got 10.04
<jdsbluedevl> Ubuntu: yes
<ubuntu> oh
<ubuntu> lol
<jdsbluedevl> Can someone help me do a blow-by-blow for how to set up an ICS from my Ubuntu box to my Roku set-top box?  I tried to do it by how the HowTo page says, but it isn't helping.  The problem is I can't set up a connection profile on my second card so that it can share the connection coming from the first card.  Adding a profile through network connections only adds it to the active card and not to the card to be shared
<ubuntu> i think im in the wrong place
<Juanto> seidos: what do you mean?
<MTecknology> !repeate > jdsbluedevl
<Juanto> i need to have rockbox?
<MTecknology> !repeat > jdsbluedevl
<ubottu> jdsbluedevl, please see my private message
<FourAM> now I'm stuck at the grub rescue> prompt but none of the commands seem to be there except ls, set, unset, and insmod...I think it's not finding a partition with the modules it needs - not even help works. Im running from a lucid install
<seidos> Juanto, I have an ipod 5th gen, the 80GB model I think.  itunes has a database that keeps track of the files.  there is no current (that I know of) support for reading and writing to this database.  but if you have an ipod where you just xfer files back and forth, like a nano, without needing itunes and its database, then you should be good to go
<Juanto> i've got an ipod classic 6th gen.
<seidos> Juanto, if you want to see what I mean, go at the filenames for the music on your ipod
<Juanto> i'm fimilar with the file names
<seidos> Juanto, just browse to the music folder.  if it's got a bunch of 4 letter names than your ipod is using the itunes database
<Juanto> I know
<seidos> s/than/then
<Juanto> I'm not stupid here.
<seidos> so, what's your question?
<seidos> Juanto, dude, I never said you were
<ubuntu> Well i might as well ask i am having an issue with john the ripper. mostly for lack of understanding i am sure. how do i obtain the has to run the program on?
<Juanto> sorry, i'm a ittle edgy.
<Juanto> anyway, what version are you running because I can get some songs over using banshee
<gantrixx> I have a question about audio configuration. I have two USB microphone devices connected: one is a logitech USB microphone, the other is a Logitech USB webcam with built in microphone. But when I go to the input tab, "choose device for sound input" only allows me to choose "Internal Audio Analog Stereo". How do I get it to allow me to choose one of the USB input devices?
<FourAM> i  have already attempted to edit the grub.cfg file by hand (booting from USB) but I don't think that matter is I'm not loading the partition in the first place. Anyone know where to go from here? I mean, BIOS is dropping me into grub SOMEWHERE
<Juanto> BUT it keeps crashing when it tries to transcode some songs.
<seidos> Juanto, I was able to get some songs copied from ipodgtk I think, but it was a poor replacement for actual syncing
<Jordan_U> Juanto: seidos: You don't need rockbox for iPod syncing support, all iPod (and iPhone) models are supported out of the box.
<Juanto> i do agree.
<seidos> Juanto, yeah, I had to give up on some songs
<FourAM> if no one here is familiar with these issues, can you point me to a channel where I can get an answer? I'm not trying to be pushy but I'm slightly pressed for time and I just wanted to find the answer as quickly as I can
<Juanto> Jordan_U: I know this. what do you use if any?
<seidos> Jordan_U, using what?
<ubuntu> ha i'm not sure whats rude here
<Jordan_U> seidos: Rhythmbox.
<ubuntu> what do you do?
<Juanto> damn
<ubuntu> spam till we get a reply?
<jdsbluedevl> It's been 5 minutes, so I'm repeating:
<jdsbluedevl> can someone help me do a blow-by-blow for how to set up an ICS from my Ubuntu box to my Roku set-top box?  I tried to do it by how the HowTo page says, but it isn't helping.  The problem is I can't set up a connection profile on my second card so that it can share the connection coming from the first card.  Adding a profile through network connections only adds it to the active card and not to the card to be shared
<Juanto> jdsbluedevl: then no one knows
<seidos> Jordan_U, I'll download the newest version and see how it handles my ipod, didn't use to work though
<seidos> s/use/used
<Juanto> Jordan_U: I tried using rhythmbox but it crashes or doesn't transcode properly.
<ubuntu> oh yeah im having an issue with totem
<Doyle2> Q: How do I configure the network from the terminal? A url with instruction would be fine. Thanks
<ubuntu> i can't seem to resolve
<seidos> I honestly doubt it will work now.  I didn't think the rhythmbox developers/engineers were going to reverse engineer the itunes database so people could sync their ipods
<codecx> how can i see my centerim version number
<SlidingHorn> !ask | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubuntu> totem wont buffer paused
<Jordan_U> seidos: http://www.libimobiledevice.org/
<FourAM> Repeating, all as one line for readability: Hello, anyone around who can provide some help on a grub2 issue? I've moved partitions around and like a total n00b I didn't run update-grub before i rebooted. i  have already attempted to edit the grub.cfg file by hand (booting from USB) but I don't think that matter is I'm not loading the partition in the first place. Anyone know where to go from here? I mean, BIOS is dropping me into grub S
<Juanto> FourAM: you've asked so many times. that should be a clue that the active participants of the chat don't know the answer
<Juanto> post on ubuntuforums.com
<ShrekLappy> i believe u have to reinstall grub, off the top of my head i dont remember how, but im pretty sure it can be done from a livecd, possibly usb
<Jordan_U> FourAM: grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<Juanto> Jordan_U: while i've got you here. how do you make hte perfered format mp3 for rhythmbox? in the drop down there is no such option.
<FourAM> Jordan_u: Thanks, I'll give that a shot
<ubuntu> ok, thats what i was looking for.  some rules of etiquette  thank you sir.
<Jordan_U> FourAM: You're welcome.
<lanyu> 222
<ubuntu> Anyone know how to tweek totem to buffer pause?
<Jordan_U> Juanto: I don't use rhythmbox personally (nor do I own an iPod).
<jdsbluedevl> repeating for anyone new coming in:
<jdsbluedevl> can someone help me do a blow-by-blow for how to set up an ICS from my Ubuntu box to my Roku set-top box?  I tried to do it by how the HowTo page says, but it isn't helping.  The problem is I can't set up a connection profile on my second card so that it can share the connection coming from the first card.  Adding a profile through network connections only adds it to the active card and not to the card to be shared
<Juanto> :(
<Juanto> alright
<seidos> Jordan_U, Juanto I doubt this fixes the problem.  But I'm going to try it.  It doesn't say it's been tested with older ipods, just iPhone, iPod Touch and iPad.  But time will tell.
<Juanto> seidos: i've tired it and it works
<ShrekLappy> jdsbluedevl, ics is windows, youll need to look into bridging your nic's if im understanding you correctly
<Juanto> it just won't transcode my files
<jdsbluedevl> ShrekLappy: right, I'm trying to connect a second device to the Internet indirectly
<wgf4242> xmodmap,how to map "Ctrl+1" to another key?
<Juanto> and it's having a hard time with my 20k plus song library
<jdsbluedevl> ShrekLappy: I guess I'll try Firestarter first, but I imagine it's going to give me the same problem
<Hayfever> Could someone please give me some pointers, I've been doing a very basic installation of ubuntu using a large (100gb, 80gb free space) windows partition and trying to have ubuntu split it in half and install ubuntu on the other half. But the thing is, it goes through the install like it's error free, then gives me nothing at all. Not even a modified partition (10.04 x86 standard)
<seidos> Juanto, I doubt I'll be happy with it.  I should probably keep going with my plan to switch to rockbox
<kendoggie> hello room i just didn't want to be just a lurker, so i'm introducing myself and reading the advice here.  I'm in the process of curbing my dependency on windows and going full throttle to linux I have the ubuntu live cd and have installed it using wubi
<ShrekLappy> you may need to recompile your kernel, or at the very least load a kernel module
<Juanto> seidos: what is the rockbox you're talking about?
<jdsbluedevl> ShrekLappy: this is coming off a clean install
<tim_> I supposedly have set up my ubuntu One preferences and account on 2 computers, I thought this was supposed to synchronize both computers with the other, it is not doing that, am I missing something?
<qwiksilver711> I am tring to install 10.4 on an old 900 mhz amt, 512 mb ram, and every time i try to load it from the cd it tells me there is an unknown system error has occured, and it loads a bootable session to check the error, but asks for a username, and wont let me log in
<seidos> Juanto, http://www.rockbox.org/
 * Juanto found it
<Juanto> thanks
<selig5> jdsbluedevl: I shared internet with Firestarter, took me a while to get it sorted out...
<SlidingHorn> Hayfever, How exactly are you installing?  LiveCD?  From your question, it sounds like it's a dual boot?
<seidos> np.
<HermanDE-1> qwiksilver711, Did you do a hardware check prior to installing?
<Juanto> i'm going to give that a shot and see if it works even though my ipod isn't supported with it
<thebruce> could anyone here explain to me the udev process?
<Hayfever> SlidingHorn, yes. It's suposed to be a dual boot installation using a USB stick thats by the howto on the site.
<ShrekLappy> jdsbluedevl, you could also set your machine up as a dhcp server, with the proper setup there you may be able to get it to work
<FourAM> Jordan_U: I haven't even finished reading this yet, but it sounds like exactly what I need. I wish I had known about chroot before! I'll stick around in case something comes up but again thanks for the link!
<qwiksilver711> no what do you mean by hardware check
<HermanDE-1> qwiksilver711, memcheck works really well...  Run the factory check on the hard drive....
<Andorin> Firefox 3.6.4 was released today and I want to upgrade to it. I downloaded the .tar.gz from their website, but where do I extract it to?
<ShrekLappy> hi thebruce
<thebruce> ShrekLappy, hey man
<thebruce> what's going on
<HermanDE-1> qwiksilver711, Age kills most computers....  With age, there are lots of possible failures....
<thebruce> just trying to figure out how to configure my udeb
<SlidingHorn> Hayfever, hrm..I've never used USB to install :-\
<thebruce> udev**
<ShrekLappy> nada, just wastin time helping ppl, since my help is not needed other places i guess
<scunizi> Is there a channel for chrome OS?
<HermanDE-1> qwiksilver711, Run memtest86 from the CD....  Let it check the memory/cpu/motherboard.....
<HermanDE-1> qwiksilver711, It may take a bit of time.  You want atleast 2 good sweeps.....
<jdsbluedevl>  ShrekLappy: Firestarter not working.  Telling me Eth0 is not ready (Eth0 is going to be share-out, Eth1 is network-in)
<Hayfever> SlidingHorn, it's really stranged and I'm stumped, never experienced anything like it. It goes through all the stages and even shows a progress bar that takes a few minutes. But then nothing is altered, no files are added, nothing.
<HermanDE-1> qwiksilver711, Then follow that up with using the factory test tool from the hard drive maker...  Usually you can download this from their site....
<HermanDE-1> qwiksilver711, Have the hard drive run a basic test....
<kendoggie> herman how true i just dug out an old laptop today hasn't been turned on in a while 64ram lol and like 386 or something tried to boot but it says windows is messed up then when it auto reobooted it says no os, tried to load a linux disk in there and it doesn't boot from the cd, so its gone lol its been in the closet for like three years or so
<HermanDE-1> qwiksilver711, If everything looks good, try again.  If it fails, check the CD....
<selig5> jdsbluedevil: you have to start your interfaces before Firestarter can configure them
<jdsbluedevl> selig5: ifconfig says Eth0 is up
<HermanDE-1> I've got way too much time sitting in front of a system with a bad video ram chip thinking it is the OS.....
<qwiksilver711> the mem test is in the iso i got from the website?
<jdsbluedevl> selig5: how else would I start the interface?
<HermanDE-1> qwiksilver711, Which ISO did you download?
<selig5> jdsbluedevil: eth0 needs an ip address
<tim_> I supposedly have set up my ubuntu One preferences and account on 2 computers, I thought this was supposed to synchronize both computers with the other, it is not doing that, am I missing something?
<HermanDE-1> qwiksilver711, Most distributions include memtest86 as well as a method of checking the CDROM....
<jdsbluedevl> selig5: ok, what do I give it?
<qwiksilver711> HermanDE-1, the one from the website, the i386 iso
<jdsbluedevl> selig5: ok, I did ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1
<Andorin> Firefox 3.6.4 was released today and I want to upgrade to it. I downloaded the .tar.gz from their website, but where do I extract it to?
<selig5> jdsbluedevil: I gave my secondary card: 10.0.0.1
<jdsbluedevl> Andorin: use Ubuntuzilla instead, much easier
<grendal_prime> hey guys.  I attempted to do an 804 to 1004 upgrade today..and basically had a gui meltdown.  The install never compleated and now...that machine has no workable grub entry from what i can tell.
<Andorin> jdsbluedevl: What on Earth is that?
<Hayfever> SlidingHorn, I also just now noticed that the instalaltion shows zero planning for a grub installation of any kind, it usualy shows that at the last step of installation, it only shows the partitions it wants to modify or add.
<jdsbluedevl> Andorin: it's a package that allows you to upgrade to the latest Firefox and Thunderbird
<kendoggie> andorin i think you could've just used symptec pkg manager to upgrade it automatically I think i'm totally new to linux and ubuntu
<LOVE_SP> i installed f-spot from source , $/bin$f-spot  i got fatal error Dbus , so i did $dbus-launch fspot i got fatal error Gconf error
<jdsbluedevl> selig5: ok, set up the IP address for the second card.  What next?
<grendal_prime> i have an alternate install cd and tried to do a system recovery install.  I told it to use the root of sda as the location for the boot loader.  What else do i need to do to get a working kernel in there and restart the upgrade process?
<Andorin> kendoggie: The new version has to be in the software repositories for that to work, and it was just released, so it hasn't been added yet.
<selig5> jdsbluedevil: you need to run dhcpd
<MTecknology> Andorin: I might package it up for myself - you could wait for my ppa
<kendoggie> Andorin oh well they're slow arent they
<qwiksilver711> is the memtest for my hd inside the ubuntu iso?
<LOVE_SP> i installed f-spot from source , $/bin$f-spot  i got fatal error Dbus , so i did $dbus-launch fspot i got fatal error Gconf error
<MTecknology> kendoggie: versions get locked so issues don't pop up
<jdsbluedevl> selig5: apparently the share is up now after running the wizard again, but Roku isn't detecting an ethernet connection
<Andorin> jdsbluedevl: No package named ubuntuzilla... what repository?
<kendoggie> thats good
<HermanDE-1> qwiksilver711, There is the desktop, server, alt install.....
<MTecknology> LOVE_SP: installing directly from source usually isn't the best idea
<qwiksilver711> oh sorry
<qwiksilver711> alt install
<FourAM> Jordan_U: That worked perfectly, that was exactly what I needed! I owe you a beer, my friend! Goodbye for now, people, and thanks again!
<HermanDE-1> qwiksilver711, Not a problem....  Should be in the boot menu....
<selig5> jdsbluedevil: sorry, don't know anything about rokubox
<qwiksilver711> because the desktop one was running at like 25kbps so i downloaded the torrent one from thier website
<LOVE_SP> <MTecknology>how can i intsall f-spot to upload photos to facebook
<kendoggie> i'm liking the support that ubuntu and other linux distros have where in windows they're kind of snooty not to say linux people aren't snooty i hear debian linux people frown on ubuntu
<LOVE_SP> <MTecknology>the normal f-spot with ubuntu 10.04 just freez when fetching photo albums
<MTecknology> LOVE_SP: then file a bug report
<prestonzee> how do i change the background image on the I.R.C. program!???
<qwiksilver711> HermanDE-1, it just straight loads ubuntu and gives me that error, never any boot menu
<LOVE_SP> <MTecknology>plz tell me how to get the bug report ?
<MTecknology> !bug | LOVE_SP
<ubottu> LOVE_SP: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<HermanDE-1> qwiksilver711, Can you boot off of usb or another medium?
<root> het
<root> lor
<LOVE_SP> <MTecknology>ok i got it i'll do $f-spot --debug right ?
<wweasel> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<root> hi
<HermanDE-1> qwiksilver711, You see an UBUNTU logo?  That is likly the boot menu......  FOllow the instructions and press F1/f2/f3
<tevol> how do i create virtualhosts in ubuntu?
<MTecknology> LOVE_SP: that - and read that again
<jdsbluedevl> selig5: ok, pretend it's an Xbox
<qwiksilver711> HermanDE-1 no, my only flash drive is 512 mb
<HermanDE-1> tevol, all hosts are virtual.....
<Guest25553> do zou have an internet_
<HermanDE-1> qwiksilver711, That should work fine for memtest86 (800K in size)
<tevol> HermanDE-1: ...
<wweasel> How do I mount an NFS share from within Nautilus. Ideally I'd like to have it as a Bookmark under the Places menu and in the Nautilus sidebar. I know how to do this with sshfs, and I'd like to figure it out for nfs
<qwiksilver711> HermanDE-1 ok, i'm trying it now
<selig5> jdsbluedevil: do you have dhcp deamon running?
<tevol> HermanDE-1: can you show me how?
<jdsbluedevl> selig5: is that Firestarter?
<tevol> I have webmin, i created virtualhosts
<kendoggie> now general question not urgent, has anyone who uses linux ever gotten a virus like windows is prone to get
<HermanDE-1> tevol, Are you trying to virtual host the server, email server, desktop, instant messaging?
<selig5> jdsbluedevil: you have to install dhcpd
<tevol> virtual hosts for apache
<jdsbluedevl> selig5: the way I see it, the whole problem revolves around not being able to set up a connection profile on the second card
<tevol> where do i put the <VirtualHost:80> </VirtualHost> in?
<jdsbluedevl> selig5: dhcpd?  not in aptitude
<rww> ubottu: webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<HermanDE-1> tevol, http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/vhosts/
<selig5> jdsbluedevil: hmm, It's called something else, let me check...
<HermanDE-1> tevol, Very easy reading with examples....
<Doyle> Ok, heres one. My eth0 shows inet6, how do I switch it to inet?
<jdsbluedevl> selig5: you mean dhcpcd?
<HermanDE-1> tevol, The apache configs in Ubuntu have some fantastic documentation built in....
<wweasel> How do I mount an NFS share from within Nautilus? Ideally I'd like to have it as a Bookmark under the Places menu and in the Nautilus sidebar. I know how to do this with sshfs, and I'd like to figure it out for nfs
<selig5> jdsbluedevil: something like that...
<tevol> HermanDE-1: yea well thx to kind ppl like you, lazy ppl like me dont need to read it :)\
<qwiksilver711> HermanDE-1, didnt work, it says 'The installer encountered an unrecoverable error. A desktop session will now be run so that you may investigate the problem or try installing again'
<jdsbluedevl> selig5: ok, that's installed, then stopped and restarted Firestarter
<HermanDE-1> tevol, I'll tell you how to specially root vhost your server.....  :)  Who really needs security anyway?
<jdsbluedevl> selig5: but I'm guessing I have to do something with that dhcpcd, right?
<tevol> HermanDE-1: no thanks, ill go to #remote-exploit for that
<HermanDE-1> qwiksilver711, You are past the alt-install menu.....  Sounds like you are bypassing it completly....  The alt-install doesn't have a desktop...
<HermanDE-1> tevol, Awwwww....  What a shame....
<selig5> jdsbluedevil: you need to run a dhcp server
<LOVE_SP> this is my bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/f-spot/+bug/597530
<qwiksilver711> HermanDE-1, so what the heck is going on
<HermanDE-1> qwiksilver711, At least it didn't have one a few years ago....
<LOVE_SP> <MTecknology> this is my bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/f-spot/+bug/597530
<jdsbluedevl> selig5: ok, how do I do that?
<HermanDE-1> qwiksilver711, Does this machine already have Ubuntu on it?
<wise_crypt> !bugs | LOVE_SP just for a tip
<ubottu> LOVE_SP just for a tip: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<jdsbluedevl> selig5: talk to me like I'm a n00b, which I am
<MTecknology> LOVE_SP: it's apport so most people can't view it yet
<HermanDE-1> qwiksilver711, It sounds like the system can't find the CD rom and is booting from the Hard drive....
<qwiksilver711> HermanDE-1, no it has xp
<selig5> jdsbluedevil: I'm looking it up now, hold on...
<MTecknology> wise_crypt: he read that
<HermanDE-1> qwiksilver711, Is the desktop Windows or Ubuntu?
<wise_crypt> MTecknology: my bad
<LOVE_SP> <MTecknology>am pretty new i dunno what does it mean
<LOVE_SP> <MTecknology>i wanna someone to help me here
<MTecknology> LOVE_SP: patience now
<qwiksilver711> HermanDE-1 it goes into a session, and when you click login, it asks for a username, but i dont knwo what username it would want
<Adem> hey
<Adem> is this the help channel?
<MTecknology> Adem: it's a support channel for ubuntu
<ShrekLappy> yes
<Adem> alright sweet
<Adem> um
<Adem> are there any programs on linux for dvr such as dazzle dvc 100?
<selig5> jdsbluedevil: Found it. You need to install dhcp3-server.
<MTecknology> Adem: check out mythbuntu - it comes preloaded with a lot of A/V stuff - i don't know much mroe than that
<ShrekLappy> Adem check out mythtv, that may be what you are looking for
<HermanDE-1> qwiksilver711, Uh....  Does it have a windows logo?  If not, you have already installed Ubuntu.....
<bricky> hello, can linux pcs recognize mac externals
<Adem> I tried myth tv, I couldnt see no options regarding external devices
<HermanDE-1> bricky, Sure, they usually look at them with a funny glint in their eye.....
<jdsbluedevl> selig5: yeah, just saw that.  am looking at Jonathan Moeller's page
<qwiksilver711> HermanDE-1 ok
<codecx> hey,guys ,how i solve this problem
<HermanDE-1> codecx, unplug....
<Adem> E: Couldn't find package mythubuntu
<Adem> ?
<codecx> configure: error: GLIB is required to build irssi.
<ShrekLappy> why are you building irssi?
<wise_crypt> !mythtv > Adem
<Adem> download glib then lol
<ubottu> Adem, please see my private message
<Adem> sec
<ShrekLappy> sudo apt-get install irssi
<ShrekLappy> done
<codecx> i think is good
<HermanDE-1> ssshhhhhh...   he's learning....
<wise_crypt> Adem: mythbuntu : http://www.mythbuntu.org/
<ShrekLappy> lol
<LOVE_SP> f-spot freez when export to facebook just when fetching photo album ..
<ShrekLappy> !build-essential | codecx
<ubottu> codecx: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<LOVE_SP> f-spot freez when export to facebook just when fetching photo album .. plz need help
<Adem> would mythtv let me record with a capture card?
<jdsbluedevl> selig5: do I need to add a static DNS server as well?
<qwiksilver711> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ShrekLappy> LOVE_SP, we heard you the first time, nobody here obvioulsy has an idea
<bricky> HermanDE- lol, but can linux pcs recognize mac external hdds?
<ShrekLappy> adem, with the proper hardware, probably, but remember linux is a bit picky on hardware since manufacturers dont for the most part develop hardware for linux
<LOVE_SP> <ShrekLappy>sorry
<ShrekLappy> adem, you would be best off researching a card that is known to work in linux (i believe hauppage has a couple models) and go with one of those
<selig5> jdsbluedevil: I didn't need to, in my case...
<Adem> Well, this program on linux called 'xawtv' recognizes my tv etc through the device, but Im not sure how to capture with it
<Adem> so im assuming the hardware works
<codecx> when use sudo apt-get instll,can i get the lastest version
<jdsbluedevl> selig5: ok.  Well, tried restarting network manager, then tried to connect Roku, still no luck
<wise_crypt> LOVE_SP: try joint the forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9188937
<ShrekLappy> codecx, it will be a relatively new version, precompiled for ubuntu, it is tested, working and much easier to install than compiling from source
<codecx> thanks
<theadmin> Can I have multiple idle installations? e.g. for python2.6 and for python3?
<jdsbluedevl> selig5: even worse, now it says the device isn't managed after making those weird additions to /etc/network/interfaces
<selig5> jdsbluedevil: hmm
<codecx> ubuntu can support cheops-ng?
<Adem> Well, this program on linux called 'xawtv' recognizes my tv etc through the device, but Im not sure how to capture with it
<Adem> so im assuming the hardware works
<ShrekLappy> i believe so codecx
<scott__> hi  i would like to know if any one knows the best usb wireless  is besst for ubuntu 10.04
<ShrekLappy> try to: sudo apt-get install cheops-ng
<wise_crypt> Adem: have you tried sudo apt-get install mythbuntu ?
<Adem> yeah ive ran the gui but i cant see no option in there regarding my device or recording through capture cards
<second> hm.... tell me russian chat please.
<rww> !ru | second
<ubottu> second: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<theadmin> second: #ubuntu-ru
<selig5> jdsbluedevil: Hey, one thing you have to have is a crossover cable to the second device.
<LOVE_SP> <wise_crypt>i saw this page but no help in it
<ShrekLappy> scott__, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=supported+wireless+usb+ubuntu+10.04
<xpike> hey guys, quick question, does anyone know javascript?
<codecx> but when i configure it ,is needs much packets,thus some of them conflict
<rww> ShrekLappy: don't use lmgtfy in here, please; it's considered rude.
<ShrekLappy> ok
<xpike> I would like to put a java script where if the user right clicks the window will close
<crdlb> xpike: ##javascript
<jdsbluedevl> selig5: crossover cable?  when I had this working before it got all borked up, I didn't need a crossover cable
<theadmin> xpike: Offtopic but I think it can be done by window.close() or something in the likes (sorry, haven't used JS in ages)
<selig5> jdsbluedevil: Well, that made the difference in my setup.
<qq_> 有没有中文版的
<jdsbluedevl> selig5: as I said, the whole critical problem with this is that as before I could set up a  connection profile under network connections with my second card, I can't now, and I think Lucid is the problem
<philien> !ch | qq_
<ubottu> qq_: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<theadmin> philien: Wrong factoid :P
<wildbat> !cn | qq_
<ubottu> qq_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<philien> Thanks theadmin
<Adem> Okk, I just reinstalled mythtv and Ran the GUI, I couldnt see anything regarding DVR
<philien> theadmin : What is ch ?
<Adem> philien it is permission
<Adem> i belive?
<LOVE_SP> is there any one export from f-spot to facebook ? which version u use ?
<theadmin> philien: Confederatio Chelvetica, (Switzerland)
<jdsbluedevl> I think Switzerland?
<Adem> believe*
<qwiksilver711> is there a way to run the memtest from the command line at the beginning of boot?
<philien> thanks
<theadmin> qwiksilver711: No, it's a separate boot image. Altough it may be done from grub prompt, but I don't have any idea how.
<qwiksilver711> ok
<theadmin> grub has changed a lot... Now I preffer to stay away from it :D
<HermanDE-1> qwiksilver711, Just follow the instructions at www.memtest.org...  Pretty easy....
<selig5> jdsbluedevil: I think maybe recently built NICs don't need a crossover cable... not sure.
<ShrekLappy> selig5, that is correct to the best of my knowledge
<philien> I've a big bug with live CDs of ubuntu 10.04
<ShrekLappy> but it doesnt hurt to use one if you have one handy
<ShrekLappy> philien, what kind of bug?
<hiexpo> LOVE_SP, not that i know of
<codecx> when i download glib where i put them
<philien> ShrekLappy : Graphics with my Nvidia didn't work
<ShrekLappy> philien, ive had issues like that, try the alternate installer disc
<hiexpo> codecx, did u just manually download them or install them also?
<philien> ShrekLappy: But after installation with the alternate disk, i've got the same error
<ShrekLappy> really? hmm
<ShrekLappy> what nvidia card do u have?
<jdsbluedevl> selig5: thought so.  Maybe an update addresses this?  I guess I'll just have to wait until I can get the computer set up to what it was before I wiped it, and then update it
<gnuyen> if i'm reinstalling to be 32 bit
<LOVE_SP> listen now i'm installing f-spot 5.0.3 on ubuntu 10.04 i do $make to compile i got " No rule to make target `all'
<jsilver> i made an article about my automatic tunneling experience if anyone is interested http://jsilverman.tumblr.com/post/727879137/automatic-tunneling-in-jolicloud-unr-with-if-up-d
<theadmin> Hm. Does the alternate CD provide all the same stuff as live one (after install)?
<gnuyen> is there a way to save all the packages that are installed
<gnuyen> and restore them once i reinstall?
<hiexpo> codecx, if you just downloaded it it is in downloads
<jdsbluedevl> selig5: otherwise, I may think of screaming to Canonical about how they screwed up network connection management in Lucid
<theadmin> !clone | gnuyen
<ubottu> gnuyen: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<codecx> i try to install irssi ,but my network so bad ,i want to install irssi by install irssi
<philien> ShrekLappy: Where can I got this information ?
<Doyle> Yo, I'm stilling having trouble getting connected to the internet via terminal. Any help would be great. Thanks
<codecx> when i ./configure it
<jdsbluedevl> Doyle: can you describe the problem?
<codecx> it says needs glib
<selig5> jdsbluedevil: experiment a little, you have to start the services in the right order...
<cartes> Hi everyone.  I run Ubuntu from a USB Stick... and yesterday did an update of Grub... the last time I did this, my USB Stick would not boot any more... so can someone help me undoing my steps?
<ShrekLappy> philien, lspci should give you some indication
<jsilver> cartes, LOL
<theadmin> codecx: You'll need all dependencies anyway, try: apt-get build-dep irssi
<codecx> so i  download glib
<codecx> thanks
<cartes> jsilver:  yeah, I know... I feel really dumb right now!
<jsilver> reflash it
<jsilver> u can still mount it
<philien> ShrekLappy: It's : nVidia Corporation NV34M [GeForce FX Go5200 32M/64M]
<hiexpo> codecx, go into synaptics and type glib and install it
<Doyle> jdsbluedevl, I only have terminal access on this box until I fix gdm. To do that I neet network access. Fromt he termina an ifcongi -a shows eth0 using an inet and inet6 address.  I setup the inet, but I think the inet6 is messing with me. I also tried setting up wireless but i'm being stonewalled by the key.
<ShrekLappy> weird, u got problems with a 5200, thats messed up
<crdlb> codecx: why aren't you using the irssi package?
<philien> ShrekLappy: I didn't understand.
<jsilver> no love for my article, damn :(
<crdlb> codecx: I see that someone already suggested that, but I don't see why you abandoned it
<ShrekLappy> philien, im doin some lookin for ya
<codecx> it needs glib but i don't know how to do
<jdsbluedevl> Doyle: ok, nvm, thought it was the same problem as me (I didn't know that 802.1X had finally gotten support in Ubuntu, so I was struggling to find the important wpa_supplicant file
<ShrekLappy> codecx, you dont need glib, only if you are going to compile it, which you dont need to do
<crdlb> codecx: did "sudo apt-get install irssi" fail?
<philien> ShrekLappy: Is there a massage on lauchad
<codecx> configure: error: GLIB is required to build irssi
<crdlb> codecx: if it did fail, put the output on a pastebin
<HotTuna> hiexpo, so did you ever do the thing for my wifi card?
<theadmin> crdlb: He wants to compile from source, let him do it :D
<cartes> can somene help me with this please?
<ShrekLappy> philien, i dunno, but i do have a geforce 5200 on a box at work, and ubuntu runs fine on it
<Doyle> jdsbluedevl, wpa supplicant is required for WPA encryption as it uses a different api
<codecx> no ,speeds too slow
<isidore1> hi all - getting "mounting /dev/sda3 on /root failed: No such device" even though sda3 is detected "[   17.287592]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3". any ideas?
<Doyle> jdsbluedevl, the whole wireless from terminal situation is evil
<theadmin> codecx: You will need the following packages, totalling 9MB:   autotools-dev cvs debhelper diffstat gettext html2text intltool-debian libmail-sendmail-perl libperl-dev libssl-dev libsys-hostname-long-perl po-debconf quilt
<philien> ShrekLappy: Well the error isn't from video card but from where ?
<ShrekLappy> philien, try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1479763
<crdlb> theadmin: heard of apt-get build-dep? :)
<ShrekLappy> philien, u said it was related to your nvidia card
<hiexpo> HotTuna,  ya i did but its at my office
<theadmin> crdlb: Yeah, that's exactly how I got em :D
<codecx> thanks
<Doyle> jdsbluedevl, you can use something like # wpa_supplicant [ssid] [pass]
<crdlb> codecx: if you have a bad Internet connection, you can fetch the binary package manually as well
<theadmin> crdlb: And all the dependencies, which may as well be a headache.
<jdsbluedevl> Doyle: thanks, but I already got it figured out that full 802.1X support has been available.  That fixed one connection issue, but not the connection-sharing issue
<philien> ShrekLappy: Thanks for your help
<crdlb> codecx: whatever you do, don't compile glib from source
<Doyle> jdsbluedevl, you want to setupa  proxy
<crdlb> codecx: that will not end well
<tik> anyone know how to remove kubuntu-deskop after installed
<hiexpo> lol
<isidore1> any experts here on the bootup process?
<jdsbluedevl> Doyle: no, a shared connection to a second device (my Roku box, but in your imagination it could be an Xbox, PS3, etc)
<theadmin> !puregnome | tik
<tik> i want to keep gnome\
<HotTuna> Iperf tells me I have 70+ mbit/s bandwith on my lan but nfs transfer max = 11.0mb/s any ideas?
<tik> i wa just testing kde out
<tik> i run linux mnt 9
<LOVE_SP> i've to install f-spot version 0.6.1.5-2ubuntu7(lucid proposed ) or 0.6.1.5-2ubuntu6(lucid) ?
<Doyle> jdsbluedevl, heres a post from 05, but it should still work. You'll prolly have already seen it. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<jdsbluedevl> Doyle: the problem is that in previous Ubuntu versions, I could make a connection profile for my second card.  In Lucid, I'm having trouble making one for anything but the card with the active Internet connection
<theadmin> tik: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<Gryllida> How do I find a file by its filename using Terminal? (locate function seems to be absent)
<tik> ill check it out thanks
<theadmin> Gryllida: find / -iname 'name'
<LOVE_SP> i've to install f-spot version 0.6.1.5-2ubuntu7(lucid proposed ) or 0.6.1.5-2ubuntu6(lucid) ?
<jdsbluedevl> Doyle: that's the iptables method.  not gonna help.  I need to make that profile for the second card
<Gryllida> theadmin: find filenamehere ?
<Gryllida> theadmin: or the full thing?
<isidore1> hottuna: is that in 11 mb/sec
<hiexpo> LOVE_SP,  the proposed one is ok
<HotTuna> isidore1, one sec
<theadmin> Gryllida: man find :/ find / -iname 'INSERT NAME HERE'
<isidore1> is it Byte or bit
<HotTuna> isidore1, yes, some times its up to 30 but then it drops slowly.
<SteveThing> hi all. Having issues with Compiz on Lucid Lynx. Disabling Wobbly Windows sets appearance mode back from Extras to Normal (nVidia 8800GTS with latest drivers)
<HotTuna> isidore1, MB/sec
<tik> thanks that is just what I was looking for
<tik> manual removal
<HotTuna> isidore1, thats what ubuntu shows me.
<isidore1> then thats fine isnt it hottuna
<jdsbluedevl> Doyle: I sorta do have a profile for that card right now, but it won't show up in nm-applet if the Internet-in connection isn't connected to that one (which would cause the profile to disappear from the other card)
<HotTuna> no it's not
<isidore1> 11mBps > 70 mbps
<crdlb> SteveThing: just set it to Custom; you may need to install simple-ccsm for that option to appear, though
<SteveThing> i did... animations don't work when set to custom
<HotTuna> this is 100mb lan should I not get better than 11.0MB/s ?
<isidore1>  100 is in megabits
<Doyle> jdsbluedevl, as a workaround  you coudl setup a dhcp server
<theadmin> HotTuna: Bud... I'd DREAM of a speed of 11MB/sec.
<HotTuna> on a lan !?
<isidore1> you said your 11 is in megabytes?
<theadmin> HotTuna: oh. lol.
<jdsbluedevl> Doyle: ok, already downloaded dhcp3-server.  Whatever I did next didn't work.  What should I do next?
<HotTuna> yea this is a lan guys
<quinton> Trying to install Ubuntu 10.04 LTS on my mac pro, I can not seem to boot a graphical display or see anything when i boot from the disc.
<SteveThing> crdlb, well, when i set it to custom, it doesn't enable all the animations... 2 stars...?
<isidore1> 11 megabytes / sec is correct for a 100mbit lan
<rww> HotTuna: 100 megabits = 12.5 megabytes. considering protocol overhead, 11 megabytes is reasonable.
<HotTuna> you guys serious ?
<HotTuna> I just don't see the math
<isidore1> 1 byte = 8 bits
<crdlb> SteveThing: well, when it's on custom, you can turn on whatever you want in the full ccsm
<rww> HotTuna: there are eight bits in a byte
<rww> HotTuna: there are eight megabits in a megabyte
<Doyle> jdsbluedevl, now you're stuck.  :/
<rww> HotTuna: 100/8 = 12.5
<jdsbluedevl> Doyle: lemme guess, you don't know how to set one up, either
<HotTuna> then why does it work @ 20+ when I rmmod and modprobe my nic module for a few minutes anyway ?
<isidore1> probably inaccurate
<isidore1> cache or whatnot
<rww> HotTuna: if it's going over 12.5MB/s, you're either measuring wrong or not using a 100mbit connection.
<SteveThing> crdlb, apparently not...
<HotTuna> rww, Im just saying what ubuntu 10.04 shows me on gnome file operations
<HotTuna> rww, 2x 10/100mb nic talking through 100mb router.
<LOVE_SP> i got the same problem of fetching photo album
<Doyle> jdsbluedevl, I don't, but this guy does. http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=1677
<jdsbluedevl> Doyle: haha, tried that.  Editing /etc/network/interfaces messes up the working Internet connection
<quinton> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS will not boot for install graphically only alternative. Upon install nothing shows on my screen but black and I can hear boot sounds but no image.
<xd> 中文么。。。
<xd>  有人会说中文么
<Doyle> jdsbluedevl, heres a guy that had some issues. If you look at his problems and where he went to try to fix it you may get a clue to your issue. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1417231
<SteveThing> anyone know how to fix Compiz animations not working?
<Gryllida> !zh | xd
<ubottu> xd: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Gryllida> !jp | xd
<ubottu> xd: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<Jkessler> anyone installed lucid on to usb with pendrivelinux's installer?  i installed, it booted from usb, i tried creating a user right away and now it won't boot from usb
<Doyle> jdsbluedevl, the resolve is great. Typical "I wish I'd known that" ending
<HotTuna> rww, I have never felt so stupid In my entire life
<Gryllida> :P
<LOVE_SP> anyone can help me f-spot drivin me crazy
<hiexpo> lol
<isidore1> need some help here. "mounting /dev/sda3 on /root failed: No such device" even though its detected "sda: sda1 sda2 sda3" during bootup after initrd.
<hiexpo> HotTuna,  - what was it?
<HotTuna> hiexpo, well, possibly that 12.5mb/s is the limit for 100mb lan
<pro1337> Get to Chat wth real Professionals, features similar to IRC. wth private nd public chats. no software needed to connect. Just goto http://www.mobhacks.tk and start chatting :-)
<EvilTrek> ban that person
<pro1337> Get to Chat wth real Professionals, features similar to IRC. wth private nd public chats. no software needed to connect. Just goto http://www.mobhacks.tk and start chatting :-)
<EvilTrek> on another note, no audio in flash player after recent updates
<rww> !ops | pro1337 spam
<pro1337> Get to Chat wth real Professionals, features similar to IRC. wth private nd public chats. no software needed to connect. Just goto http://www.mobhacks.tk and start chatting :-)
<ubottu> pro1337 spam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<FloodBot4> pro1337: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HotTuna> hiexpo, but I have seen it @ 30.0+ MB/s according to gnome file operations
<xiaoying> Are you there,zhichao?
<zhichao> yeh
<tik> hm
<abhi_nav> hi
<EvilTrek> okay everyone, flash + audio is not working correctly
<rjb> hi how can i unlock panel, i have UNE 10.04
<rjb> how can i change CPU frequency, i have UNE 10.04
<EvilTrek> also got an issue with Firefox where it freezes up when closing something that had flash in it
<skeeter101> hey guys, one ubuntu server, two nic cards, eth0 has internal 192 ip, eth1 has public external ip....with both up, I can ping and access eth0, but not eth1, I take down eth0 and I can ping eth1......whats the deal?  my workstation that I am testing from is on the internal ip network
<EvilTrek> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Gryllida> EvilTrek! your firefox version?
<skeeter101> anyone?
<pepee> why there is not wine for 64 bits apps in ubuntu?
<Gryllida> EvilTrek: firefox 3.6.4 has out of process plugins, download it, check for the issue
<EvilTrek> Gryllida:  it was only after flashplugin-installer updated that this occured it worked perfectly before that
<EvilTrek> Gryllida:  i'm teseting that now by forcing use of older version
<skeeter101> hey guys, one ubuntu server, two nic cards, eth0 has internal 192 ip, eth1 has public external ip....with both up, I can ping and access eth0, but not eth1, I take down eth0 and I can ping eth1......whats the deal?  my workstation that I am testing from is on the internal ip network
<Gryllida> EvilTrek: try 3.6.4 and firefox -safe-mode
<Gryllida> EvilTrek: and/or
<Gryllida> EvilTrek: http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Basic+Troubleshooting, http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Safe+Mode
<isidore1> during bootup after initrd: "mounting /dev/sda3 on /root failed: No such device" even though its detected "sda: sda1 sda2 sda3". Help?
<EvilTrek> Gryllida:  perhaps you're ignoring the fact that it DID NOT DO THIS before the recent update to flash player
<Doyle> skeeter101, seems 10.04 has issues keeping 2 nic profiles going at once... Don't ask me, I don't know more than that.
<Gryllida> EvilTrek: flash broke, now it hangs the whole browser...
<Gryllida> EvilTrek: 3.6.4 would keep browser from crashing when flash crashes
<skeeter101> Doyle:  am not using 10.04, using 9.10
<Gryllida> EvilTrek: 3.6.4 is stable, released today
<EvilTrek> Gryllida:  mhm, but only after the update.  so how would i find 3.6.4?
<Gryllida> EvilTrek: http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/
<Gryllida> EvilTrek: http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/products/download.html
<Doyle> skeeter101, have you been through this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<codexn> hello
<EvilTrek> Gryllida:  i refuse to compile it from a .tar
<EvilTrek> Gryllida:  any other options?
<codexn> i have install irssi and use it ,thanks for help
<silv3r_m00n> what does this mean >> https://192.168.0.102:631
<silv3r_m00n> https is port 443 and then again port 631 ?
<pepee> nope
<silv3r_m00n> which port does that url go to ?
<pepee> it means it will connect to port 631 using SSL/TLS
<silv3r_m00n> hmmm , then https://www.gmail.com means it will connect to port 80 using ssl/tls ?
<pepee> by default https uses port 443, but you can configure it
<coolstacy> why my desktop panel time changes everytime i log in ?
<silv3r_m00n> I see
<silv3r_m00n> gr8
<Gryllida> EvilTrek: "compile"? No. http://kb.mozillazine.org/Installing_Firefox#Linux
<LOVE_SP> anyone help me about f-spot plz ?
<rjb> how can i change cpu frequency with ubuntu netbook 10.04 instead using freq applet?
<skeeter101> Doyle:  yes I have, it does mention that option of your own DNS....and it seems that the tutorial is based on using a third party dns.....but what if I am running my own dns?  would the configuration be different?
<Doyle> skeeter101, anywhere you'd setup the dns address, you'd use your own. you could say 127.0.0.1 or localhost.
<skeeter101> Doyle:  I get that......but curious as to why I have to bring down eth0 for eth1 to be accessible.....
<Doyle> skeeter101, I've seen this URL handed off a few times... some people have luck with it.  http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-easily-share-your-wireless-connection-in-ubuntu-9-10/
<Flannel> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Doyle> skeeter101, not sure, that shouldn't be the case
<skeeter101> maybe I confused you guys.....am not wanting to do internet sharing at all
<Doyle> skeeter101, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1312938 this looks good.
<kickingintender> hey guys
<kickingintender> o?i want to tweak my lan connection and set rwin window to 1500 how t
<brognam> i recently replaced a motherboard with nvidia integrated graphics to one with intel integrated graphics.  now i don't seem to get desktop effects and jockey doesn't find any drivers, anyone know what i need to do to fix this?
<kickingintender> what are commands for network in ubuntu other than ifconfig
<EvilTrek> brognam:  intel integrated graphics dont have good 3d / hardware rendering to my knowledge, and cannot support desktop effects.
<EvilTrek> brognam:  i might be wrong though
<kickingintender> or ifconfig can do a lot
<shleda> hi, my ubuntu is not booting up since last night, I only see grub screen, I select ubuntu and then screen goes blank for minutes and nothing happens, I can boot into windows as usual but not into ubuntu :(
<kickingintender> i dont want 2 get mess with iptables
<brognam> it is a g41, with X4500 graphics... this should be more powerful than my old 7100...
<rjb> guys can you help me with ubuntu netbook 10.04 please??
<pepee> shleda, lucid?
<daffel> kickingintender: ip
<Joit> it seems i did fix my blackscreen issue right now
<brognam> shouldn't jockey at least find the xserver-xorg-video-intel driver?
<EvilTrek> Gryllida:  okay, it no longer crashes on flash pages closing... but i cant hear audio still
<shleda> pepee: yes, it has been working fine since update
<pepee> shleda, do you know how to manage grub?
<DexterLB> can someone tell me what the command is to start the vino server? (Go to System->Preferences->Startup Applications and locate "Remote Desktop", and tell me the command)
<DexterLB> as I removed it by accident :(
<shleda> pepee: no, I did knew some commands but I do not remember
<skeeter101> Doyle:  do u know of a way to disable NetworkManager?  I looked in the syslog and there is a mention of NetworkManager "carrier now off".......
<pepee> DexterLB, sure you can find the .desktop file for the menu shortcut
<Gryllida> EvilTrek: can't hear audio where? at all, or just at one website?
<pepee> shleda, grub2?
<DexterLB> pepee: it has a menu shortcut?
<EvilTrek> Gryllida:  doesnt work on flash or in ffox
<shleda> pepee: yes I guess so,
<EvilTrek> Gryllida:  lemme test on ething
<Joit> well i add at grub.cfg the command nomodeset
<pepee> DexterLB, IIRC everything in the menu is a shortcut
<Joit> i tried it at booting from grub but it did not work
<daffel> kickingintender: http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/networking/iproute2
<codexnn> hi,i use sudo apt-get install irssi,now i want to find the folder
<DexterLB> pepee: but that's not in the menu
<pepee> DexterLB, do this: locate \.desktop | grep -i vino
<codexnn> to put my scripts
<DexterLB> pepee: it's in the startup apps list
<DexterLB> ok
<Joit> had to use a wooden  mallet, to edit the file
<codexnn> where  can i find it
<DexterLB> err, yes
<DexterLB> there is a shortcut
<DexterLB> :D
<DexterLB> didn't know that
<DexterLB> thanks
<FloodBot4> DexterLB: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EvilTrek> ...
<EvilTrek> Gryllida:  it might be my audio card
<pepee> shleda, hmm you gotta learn the hard way.. xD
<EvilTrek> Gryllida:  i cant hear audio from anything
<pepee> shleda, I gonna tell you what to do from what I can remember...
<shleda> pepee: well how?
<EvilTrek> ugh ANOTHER call to dell >.>
<pepee> shleda, when in the grub screen, go to the ubuntu option, press 'e', then go to the 'linux...' line
<EvilTrek> Gryllida:  gonna restart and check it
<Gryllida> EvilTrek: ok
<pepee> shleda, press 'e' again, and delete "splash" and "quiet"
<seidos> how can I check what version of bash I have?
<seidos> or perhaps I should ask, is gnome terminal = bash?
<pepee> shleda, do you know how to use the console?
<pepee> seidos, man bash
<shleda> i do know
<pepee> seidos, bash --version
<shleda> so you are suggesting me to do command line stuff, I remember doing it last year
<shleda> thanks :)
<pepee> shleda, ok, then add init=/bin/bash
<pepee> you'll have root in your machine
<pepee> I suppose there are some broken packages...
<pepee> do dpkg --configure -a
<DexterLB> now how do i make vino not ask the local user to accept connection?
 * DexterLB looks in gconf
<EvilTrek> Gryllida:  hat was interesting
<EvilTrek> Gryllida:  it musta been a glitch, because it works now o.o
<DexterLB> o here it is
<pepee> oh he left...
<DexterLB> never mind
<Gryllida> EvilTrek: ! Great
<Gryllida> EvilTrek: enjoy 3.6.4 :)
<cartes> hi
<EvilTrek> Gryllida:  thanks
<cartes> can someone help me fix my usb stick boot?
<wildbat> !usb | cartes
<ubottu> cartes: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<cartes> Thank you Ubottu... the problem is not about install from or to a USB drive...
<cartes> I am already running Ubuntu from a USB drive
<cartes> I'm on a USB right now...
<pepee> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<cartes> The problem is, I accidentally checked on "grub-pc" when I was going through Update Manager
<cartes> The last time I did this, my USB would not boot anymore
<hahahahaha> hiii
<hahahahaha> whats up ppl
<hahahahaha> lol
<hahahahaha> ?
<cartes> And, right now I am traveling and do not have any access to any other workstation to remake my USB
<hahahahaha> lets talk!
<pepee> about trolling in a support channel...
<wildbat> cartes, how you boot your usb now then ?
<ongotom> can anyone help me with a boot/grub problem
<hahahahaha> yoooo
<wildbat> !trolling | hahahahaha
<ubottu> hahahahaha: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<abhi_nav> which is the link of mark shuttlework where he expalain what is that 'something' for which we placed maximize etc button to left?
<pepee> cartes, you do need to reinstall grub?
<pepee> ongotom, what's the problem?
<ongotom> windows won't boot after I upgraded to 10.04
<rww> abhi_nav: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/333
<hahahahaha> how can i upgrade to 10.04 do i need a disc with the operating syste, inside it?
<pepee> ongotom, IIRC you have to use fixmbr and then reinstall grub from the live cd
<hahahahaha> i have 9.10
<cartes> pepee:  I'm running from USB right now... when I ran the update to grub-pc... it was asking for some options, but I did not know what to put in there... so clicked on "Forward"... now how do I revert?
<rww> !upgrade | hahahahaha
<ubottu> hahahahaha: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<hahahahaha> so how do i upgrade?
<abhi_nav> rww: ok thanks :)
<wildbat> ongotom, http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Boot_Sector
<pepee> cartes, dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<pepee> sudo !!
<ongotom> all right I'll check that out
<cartes> pepee: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: grub-pc is broken or not fully installed
<claymccoy> I added a hard disk to my new ubuntu 10.04 install. Followed these directions (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive).  After a restart, it hangs.  "terminated with status 8"  How do I recover?
<hahahahaha> if and when i upgrade to 10.04... will it damage anything in my current laptop? and will i lose any data?
<rww> hahahahaha: read the link ubottu gave you
<pepee> hahahahaha, google "how to upgrade ubuntu" (sorry, I don't remember how to do it the ubuntu way...), and no, it will not damage your laptop
<selig5> hahahahaha: you should back up important data first
<wildbat> cartes, what you use to boot yor usb? !grub or !grub2? ~ whatever you use reinstalling them will be fine ~
<claymccoy> surely there is some way to edit my fstab file...
<pepee> sudo vim /etc/fstab
<the_file> if I would be running 2 crossover apps, NOT wine, would it generally slow down dramatically?.
<claymccoy> pepee, an invalid entry is causing the boot to hang, please see above comment
<daffel> the_file: crossover is more or less the same as wine? Should not be much difference from running two linux programs
<daffel> the_file: Two programs uses more resources than one..
<hahahahaha> before i upgrade.. what are the Major differences between 9.10 and 10.04 pleasee
<the_file> daffel: what I meant was since linux has to emulate **2** instancese of windows running 2 softwares
<claymccoy> So there is no recourse if you screw up your fstab?
<the_file> and crossover isn't the samething as wine
<pepee> claymccoy, what does have to do fstab with the hang?
<hahahahaha>  before i upgrade.. what are the Major differences between 9.10 and 10.04 pleasee?????
<tangke> ls
<tangke> hello
<pepee> hahahahaha, no differences
<DexterLB> hmm
<tangke> window show 1`
<claymccoy> I added a line to fstab for a new hard drive.  now it hangs during mountall
<tangke> window show 1
<the_file> hahahahaha: more themes
<hahahahaha> ohhh ok.. thanks
<the_file> hahahahaha: faster boot up, few memory leaks fixed, and security imporved a bit
<pepee> claymccoy, try removing/reconfiguring mountall
<hahahahaha> will i have to REDO everything in my compiz Config???? that would be a pain...
<DexterLB> ok... is there a way to make vino execute a command upon client connection or should i make a script to parse its output?
<the_file> hahahahaha: you CAN just save your configuration as xml or what ever that program lets you save it as.....
<hahahahaha> thanks for the info guys i appreciate it alot
<claymccoy> how?
<the_file> wait
<hahahahaha> yea how
<the_file> does compiz allow you to save your configuration?.
<pepee> claymccoy, sudo dpkg-reconfigure <package>
<the_file> I didn't use it before
<claymccoy> thanks but I can't do anything, I don't have a prompt
<mahound_> hello
<pepee> most configs are in ~/ as hidden folders
<soreau> the_file: Yes. use ccsm>Preferences>Export/Import
<the_file> oww thank god
<pepee> ( ex: ~/.wine )
<the_file> I assume there are a lot of settings that compiz has to offer so exporting them is a must for the program
<mahound_> i am having some issues (i believe since the last software update) with my intel hda soundcard
<dhiraj> channel for c++..?
<Big_D_271> anyone have troubles with LCD monitor turning off?  Nvidia card with twinview?
<Big_D_271> my screens wont go to sleep!
<pepee> just backup those and then copy them to ~/
<mahound_> sometimes the sound just skips
<the_file> big_d_271: your better off with ati graphic cards, since they support linux much more
<mahound_> really annoying :/
<Joit> Big_D_271 i have
<Joit> Big_D_271 but mine goes sleep all time
<hahahahaha> is it that easy? lol i saved it... now i can upgrade SAFELY?
<pepee> the_file, lol ati in linux is not good...
<ruby_on_tails> in any directory I see some files with a ~ after them which are duplicates of the actual files, what are they for ?
<hahahahaha> YOU GUYS ARE AWESOME
<LinuxWay> hi
<Big_D_271> my power manager is setup to kill after 30 mins, but i just sits at the Blank screen saver... no power off
<ruby_on_tails> hahahahaha
<the_file> pepee: no, actually ati radeon make more drivers for linux than other cards
<pepee> ruby_on_tails, gedit backups?? no idea
<ruby_on_tails> pepee: yea those are files which I work on with gedit
<pepee> the_file, actually, those drivers are buggier than the nvidia one
<LinuxWay> i need someone who knows someting about alsa drivers:)
<claymccoy> after a change to fstab to add a new harddrive, boot hangs during mountall, never get a prompt.  how can I fix this?
<ruby_on_tails> I am actually reading those files with php readdir function which also reads the backup files which I don't want
<pepee> ruby_on_tails, yeah, backup files
<the_file> pepee: how much buggier =//
<the_file> ?
<Big_D_271> joit you have problems with it falling asleep and not with it staying on?
<Guest13797> guys gnome crashes n then restarts
<cartes_> pepee:  I'm sorry, I got disconnected
<pepee> the_file, google "ati driver problem +2010"
<ruby_on_tails> pepee: how can I ignore those files while reading ?
<the_file> Guest13797: is it a fresh install?.
<ruby_on_tails> like is there an easy way ?
<ruby_on_tails> to hide those files or something ?
<LinuxWay> i have a emu 1212m(and a pci0404) but i don know a little easy way to get the drivers working
<pepee> ruby_on_tails, remove them...
<Guest13797> the_file, quite
<ruby_on_tails> pepee: they get created always
<Guest13797> it happens after using wine
<the_file> Guest13797: what distro?.
<the_file> well should be ubuntu =)
<Guest13797> you bun too
<hahahahaha> so After the update, my laptop will restart, and i select linux 10.04.... Right..?
<the_file> 9.10/
<the_file> 10.04?
<Guest13797> 10.04
<the_file> whats ur system, laptop, desktop?
<pepee> claymccoy, for getting root, try editting the boot command line in grub
<the_file> what year was it made?
<pepee> claymccoy, remove "splash" and "quiet", and add "init=/bin/bash"
<hahahahaha> oh no....this popped up.. im worried what does it mean?>>>Canonical Ltd. no longer provides support for the following software packages. You can still get support from the community.:
<Guest13797> laptop gnome crashes after playing a game with wine
<the_file> oww
<pepee> ruby_on_tails, no idea then... try searching in the options menu in gedit
<LinuxWay> does any one knows how to get the alsa driver working in 10.04?:)
<the_file> well thats NOT a gnome problem
<Guest13797> ic
<the_file> thats rather the interface that wine provies, and it seemts to me that the game is not ported all to well
<dotnetted_> Hey all - I'm trying to get OpenLDAP/Samba up and running on Ubuntu 10.04 (karmic) -- LDAP config: http://pastebin.com/1sqXA5AC -- "ldapmodify -x -D cn=admin,cn=config -W -f samba_indexes.ldif" fails with "ldap_bind: Invalid credentials (49)" -- what might I be doing wrong? Thanks
<codexn> irssi can set sound when message come
<codexn> ?
<Guest13797> ic
<Tricia> 'bc' is doing weird things with bases. http://pastebin.com/cAFf7z5G is this just me?
<pepee> <wildbat> cartes, what you use to boot yor usb? !grub or !grub2? ~ whatever you use reinstalling them will be fine ~
<pepee> cartes_, ^^
<the_file> guest13797: try codeweavers if u must have the game
<LinuxWay> on the alsa site it says the sopport is with my version already but he doesn see my card:)
<Guest13797> is codeweavers better for games
<hahahahaha> it says its going to take another hour to complete the update... im worried i wont have compiz...
<hahahahaha> SMH
<ruby_on_tails> pepee: ok thanks
<pepee> ruby_on_tails, np
<Big_D_271> "xset dpms force standby" works, but won't do it through the power manager??!!!
<the_file> guest13797: thats what I meant by **must**
<the_file> guest13797: its not free to get
<LinuxWay> i am quite nwe to ubuntu so i really need some help here:)
<Guest13797> oh ok
<the_file> thought there **is** the torrent alternative..
<pepee> people, you can install lastest wine from ppa
<hahahahaha> what is wine? So Sorry im a newb
<the_file> hahahahaha: it stands for windows emulator
<hahahahaha> oh..
<maco> the_file: no it doesnt
<pepee> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<rww> no it doesn't
<the_file> it emulates windows enviroment to run windows only programs which enable it to run under liinux
<rww> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<maco> the_file: it stands for Wine Is Not an Emulator
<Guest13797> hahahahaha, hey newb its for running windows software
<the_file> ffs
<the_file> what ever
<maco> and it *doesn't* emulate!
<pepee> the_file, wine means "WINE is not an emulator" ;)
<maco> (hence the name)
<the_file> it SURE emulates..
<maco> the_file: no it doesnt
<passman> yes wine is not emulator
<rww> Guest13797: don't call people "newbs", please
<the_file> or reveres enjineers =P
<LinuxWay> :)
<the_file> lol they must have decomplied the whole windows os by now
<passman> it supports windows dll and system call.
<hahahahaha> random question... i go on gnomelook.org.... i see a whole bunch of themes i wanna download.. so i download a few of them, but cont get them into my appearence theme! how?
<maco> the_file: it implements the same api
<maco> the_file: if they had, more windows software would actually work with it :P
<pepee> the_file, no they didn't, they just created something compatible :)
<LinuxWay> is theren anyone who know someting about alsa?:)
<hahahahaha> in appearance, theme, i click
<hahahahaha> instal
<the_file> god forbid vista
<LinuxWay> i am really stuck here
<hahahahaha> and i see what i downloaded
<hahahahaha> but it doesnt allow it
<the_file> hahahahaha: to install themes download it, then go to apearance -> themes -> locate theme, then your done
<hahahahaha> GOD FORBID WINDOWS
<Guest13797> rww, <hahahahaha> what is wine? So Sorry im a newb
<maco> LinuxWay: alsa is built into the ubuntu kernel.  can you download the script from http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<pepee> !ask | LinuxWay
<ubottu> LinuxWay: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mahound_> i hate to be repetitive, but are there any known issues with indel hda soundcards, after the latest software updates? things such as audio glitches and skips?
<the_file> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<LinuxWay> ok tnx
<claymccoy> recovered, thanks pepee
<pepee> mahound_, no problems here
<hahahahaha> 13797: it doesnt give me the option "locate theme" it gives me save as, customize, and install
<ongotom> I'm still having trouble getting to my Windows, after reinstalling the grub through the terminal windows isn't even an option anymore
<mahound_> this is really weird
<pepee> claymccoy, np, happy to know
<the_file> hahahahaha: choose install
<LinuxWay> so this is the ride script?
<pepee> mahound_, probably other people is having the same problem
<Stdedos> Hello everyone
<hahahahaha> yup i do... ill copy and paste Exactly what it says when trying to select a theme i have downloaded...
<Stdedos> Can anyone help me with a gnome issue I got?
<Stdedos> I run the command "gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel"
<Stdedos> But I want the visuals from the Ubuntu 10.04 restored to default (for example, the purple console color)
<pepee> mahound_, you should search for specific things in google (as version, hardware identifiers, modules...)
<the_file> hmm
<claymccoy> Trying to install new 1tb hard drive using directions here (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive).  When I added this line to fstab and rebooted, it would hang on mountall.  What am I doing wrong?  /dev/sda1    /media/tb   ext4    defaults     0        2
<the_file> do graphic card drivers run better under wine?????.
<mahound_> pepee, ok, thanks
<hahahahaha> it Says: There was an error installing the selected file..."mpbe01"  (the theme) does not appear to be a valid theme.
<DynamicDesignzNe> Can anybody tell me how to start another version of linux after I have mounted it using the mount command
<hahahahaha> how do i know if its freakin valid or not?
<claymccoy> I can manually mount the harddrive, but I want it to be automatic
<the_file> but whine is not bad
<LinuxWay> what do i do with this script?
<codexn> my wireless devide have try to install sometimes .anyone can give me help
<LOVE_SP> hey
<pepee> mahound_, well, do this in console: grep -i hda /var/log/dmesg
<DynamicDesignzNe> Can anybody tell me how to start another version of linux after I have mounted it using the mount command
<pepee> DynamicDesignzNe, please, don't repeat...
<Guest13797> debian?
<DynamicDesignzNe> Sorry
<abhi_nav> is ther any way to switch off my laptop monitor? as we can swith off desktop monitor and still comp is on like that. my lapotp is hp compa presario a965tu any idea? there is no button on keyboard to do so. i tried this in##hardware but no sulution.
<LOVE_SP> i think facebook export plugin for f-spot is not work .. i trying to reinstall it dosent work .. theres kinda problem in repo
<Guest13797> DynamicDesignzNe, what version debian?
<LinuxWay> maco: what do i do with it?:)
<pepee> abhi_nav, mine has a combination of buttons for it
<claymccoy> should I use ext3 or ext4?
<abhi_nav> pepee, and what is that?
<pepee> abhi_nav, I think you should find a command to do that
<DynamicDesignzNe> Guest am not sure
<maco> LinuxWay: run it with "bash alsa-info.sh" and give me the url it gives you
<abhi_nav> pepee, which command? how to find it?
<hahahahaha> BRB
<DynamicDesignzNe> My already mounted version of Ubuntu?
<DynamicDesignzNe> 10.4
<LOVE_SP> plz i spent 2 hours here to get support
<isidore1> Need some help on booting: "mounting /dev/sda3 on /root failed: No such device" but its detected "sda: sda1 sda2 sda3" during bootup after initrd
<DynamicDesignzNe> Or the one I am mounting
<DynamicDesignzNe> ?
<LOVE_SP> i think facebook export plugin for f-spot is not work .. i trying to reinstall it dosent work .. theres kinda problem in repo
<pepee> abhi_nav, is specific for this laptop, so I think It will not help
<bullgard> '~$ gksu nautilus; Initializing nautilus-gdu extension.' What does "gdu" stand for?
<abhi_nav> pepee, but you just tell. i wll see if it works here or not. my keyboard is standard keyboard.
<pepee> abhi_nav, oh, sorry... didn't read it well
<cartes_> pepee:  i removed the grub-pc suite and reinstalled "grub"... now how do i make sure that this is properly configured?
<abhi_nav> pepee, what?
<pepee> abhi_nav, nah, it's a special combination
<cartes_> pepee:  i'm afraid if i reboot my machine, then the USB will not boot any more
<LinuxWay> maco:in the terminal?
<abhi_nav> pepee, ? :(
<maco> LinuxWay: yes
<cartes_> pepee:  is there any place that i can check to confirm that the boot settings are working?
<LOVE_SP> i think facebook export plugin for f-spot is not work .. i trying to reinstall it dosent work .. theres kinda problem in repo
<pepee> cartes_, don't know how do you install grub in a USB device :/
<LinuxWay> maco: bash alsa-info.sh first?
<cartes_> pepee:  no problem... thank you
<LOVE_SP> i think facebook export plugin for f-spot is not work .. i trying to reinstall it dosent work .. theres kinda problem in repo
<Guest13797> LOVE_SP, wanna fix it?
<LOVE_SP> <Guest13797>yeeeeeeeeeeeeees
<maco> LinuxWay: go to that URL and save the file as "alsa-info.sh" in your home directory
<LinuxWay> ok
<maco> LinuxWay: then in a terminal run "bash alsa-info.sh"
<LinuxWay> ok
<pepee> abhi_nav, I mean, my laptop has a special combination, don't know how to do it from command line, but there has to exists such command
<abhi_nav> pepee, can you pleae tell me that special combination?
<Guest13797> LOVE_SP, how
<LOVE_SP> <Guest13797>
<pepee> abhi_nav, "function" (fn) button + F6
<LOVE_SP> <Guest13797>u tell me
<DanaG> Say, anyone know how to list all packages in a section such as "math" or "science"?
<pepee> abhi_nav, acer laptop
<abhi_nav> pepee, hmm ok
<LOVE_SP> i spent days to figure out solution
<abhi_nav> pepee, ok
<abhi_nav> pepee, i have f5 for sleep and f4 for toggling between two monitors. does this help?
<Stdedos> Should I repeat my problem, or is it just that you are busy? - no offence meant whatsoever
<pepee> abhi_nav, all laptop combination differ
<LOVE_SP> anyone know anyone can support me here ?
<LOVE_SP> i want f-spot expert :d
<LOVE_SP> f-spot spiciallist :D
<abhi_nav> pepee, hmm
<HermanDE-1> Stdedos, People come and go.....  You may hit lucky within the first few minutes....
<pepee> it shouldn't help if it's from a different brand
<Guest13797> LOVE_SP, try reinstall f spot?
<pepee> abhi_nav, http://www.google.com/search?num=50&hl=en&safe=off&q=switch+OR+turn+off+laptop+screen+linux+OR+ubuntu
<LOVE_SP> <Guest13797> oh shit man i told u i spent days to solve it u think i didnt think to reinstall it ?
<abhi_nav> pepee, ok i read it now. thanks
<pepee> abhi_nav, "xset dpms force off" works here
<abhi_nav> !language | LOVE_SP
<ubottu> LOVE_SP: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<abhi_nav> pepee, hmm ok
<pepee> http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/149/turn-off-laptop-lcd-monitor/
<LOVE_SP> ubottu:sorry f-spot drive me insane
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<abhi_nav> pepee, ok
<nikondecade> can someone give me a link to a good guide for setting up a prtition in win7?
<Stdedos> HermanDE-1: Should I just wait or should I repeat frequently untill I get lucky?
<abhi_nav> nikondecade, ask in ##windows
<nikondecade> thanks
<abhi_nav> hmm
<LOVE_SP> the probelm dat no one know how is it important for me , many ppl not interested in f-spot facebook uploader
<pepee> Stdedos, what's your problem?
<LOVE_SP> but its extremely important for me dude
<Stdedos> I run the command "gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel"
<Stdedos> But I want the visuals from the Ubuntu 10.04 restored to default (for example, the purple console color)
<bullgard> '~$ gksu nautilus; Initializing nautilus-gdu extension.' What does "gdu" stand for?
<pepee> Stdedos, sudo dpkg-reconfigure <package>
<abhi_nav> LOVE_SP, have your tried their wiki, help, google, forum, mailing list may you get answer there?
<pepee> Stdedos, or reinstall it...
<Stdedos> I am a little noob .. which package?
<Guest13797> LOVE_SP, can you upload your pictures without using plugin
<pepee> Stdedos, don't know what package
<LOVE_SP> <abhi_nav> i did but no solutions
<pepee> Stdedos, apt-cache search gnome panel
<LinuxWay> maco:can get it when i saver it it says .download
<abhi_nav> LOVE_SP, hmm
<maco> LinuxWay: rename it?
<Stdedos> I see thank you
<win7> why my amarok wont play any songs but my other music player play them
<LinuxWay> ok again
<abhi_nav> LOVE_SP, no need to copy paste nick. you cak type e.g. 'abhi_' and then press tab
<azlon> is there a package for LAMP? i want to host a webpage on my computer...
<LOVE_SP> abhi_nav, i'm irc new user :D
<abhi_nav> LOVE_SP, hmm
<LinuxWay> ok got it
<LinuxWay> then conferm with yes?
<LOVE_SP> abhi_nav, u know how to reinstall the facebook export plugin ? dats all i want
<pepee> btw you can copy/paste with just the mouse...
<win7> my amarok wont play any songs but other music players play them how do i fix it
<LinuxWay> maco i put my test machine on i try
<Guest13797> win7, try reinstall the amarok
<abhi_nav> LOVE_SP, no. you want to reinstall for f spot? try reinstal fspot nad then reinstalling facebook pluging?
<pepee> try this: select some text, go to your fauvorite editor, and press the central button of the mouse
<abhi_nav> LOVE_SP, i dont know the correct solution
<pepee> (or the left and the right buttons at same time)
<LOVE_SP> abhi_nav, i already reinstalled f-spot , i wanna reinstall facebbok plugin now ? how ?
<LinuxWay> maco:tnx so far:)
<DynamicDesignzNe> Anybody? Run a mounted .iso?
<maco> LinuxWay: when you run it, itll give you a URL to share
<DynamicDesignzNe> Know how?
<pepee> LinuxWay, <abhi_nav> LOVE_SP, no need to copy paste nick. you cak type e.g. 'abhi_' and then press tab
<Guest13797> DynamicDesignzNe, is it debian iso
<pepee> DynamicDesignzNe, google "linux mount iso"
<pepee> .google
<pepee> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<abhi_nav> pepee, aahhh? what?
<red2kic> !iso | DynamicDesignzNe
<ubottu> DynamicDesignzNe: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<LinuxWay> pepee:i try that later:)
<LOVE_SP> tnx evrybody for interesting
<LOVE_SP> i gotta go try harder
<LinuxWay> (y)
<pepee> abhi_nav, I copied and pasted that for teaching LinuxWay how to autocomplete
<abhi_nav> pepee, :)
<pepee> obviusly he didn't understand...
<Stdedos> pepee: There are a whole lot of packages ... anything in speciefic?
<ongotom> windows is in my grub, when I select it it takes me to a blinking dash in the top left corner indefinitely
<pepee> Stdedos, gnome-panel ?
<pepee> try with that one
<wildbat> ongotom, http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Boot_Sector
<bullgard> '~$ gksu nautilus; Initializing nautilus-gdu extension.' What does "gdu" stand for?
<foxtrot> hi
<Stdedos> pepee: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-panel
<Avasz> how do i change the mouse hand from terminal command line?
<Stdedos> I run this, and I got no output on my console
<foxtrot> I have a Dell d600
<foxtrot> can I somehow boot off a usb flash drive
<ongotom> wilbat: already looked at that, that process told me I had backup and original boots were identical, that i had some other problem..but not what the problem was
<arvind_khadri> !usb | foxtrot
<ubottu> foxtrot: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<abhi_nav> !unetbootin | foxtrot
<LinuxWay> pepee; like this?
<LinuxWay> no
<LinuxWay> :)
<wildbat> ongotom, just a suggeestion
<pepee> Stdedos, no idea then, try a couple more?
<crdlb> Avasz: what do you mean, exactly? you want to change the cursor theme for your user?
<ongotom> thanks
<abhi_nav> foxtrot, you want to use usb as live usb? for ubuntu? if for ubuntu then option is in system=admin=make startup disk
<pepee> LinuxWay, nope, I must see a ',' or ':' ;)
<LinuxWay> ok
<WebDawg> bullgard, I don't know.
<Stdedos> Shouldn't I restart gnome somehow?>
<LinuxWay> 'pepee'like this:)
<LinuxWay> aaa\
<foxtrot> abhi_nav: how much space do i need?
<Avasz> crdlb, no i want to learn how to change mouse to right handed from terminal
<LinuxWay> ','
<Guest13797> Avasz, mouse is right handed
<bullgard> WebDawg: I see.
<abhi_nav> foxbuntu, eaual to one cd i.e. apprx 700mb
<abhi_nav> equal*
<LinuxWay> sorry i am tierd
<pepee> LinuxWay, write 'pep' then press the TAB button
<Avasz> Guest13797, eh... i mean left handed
<wildbat> ongotom, tried use "fixboot" from a Windows CD yet?
<LinuxWay> 'pep'
<crdlb> Avasz: you can do it with gconftool-2, if you mean that you want an alternative to using Mouse preferences
<LinuxWay> 'pep'
<Stdedos> pepee: Shouldn't I restart gnome somehow?
<Slart> bullgard: gnome disk utility?
<ongotom> wilbat, not sure how to, plus my dvd keeps losing power so it's not even on right now
<sonicsmasher> can i get help here for ubuntu lucid lynx netbook edition?
<pepee> Stdedos, no idea... but maybe
<LinuxWay> i try my alsa first:)
<sonicsmasher> i'm on a vaio p series on 10.04 netbook
<pepee> LinuxWay, where are you from?
<Avasz> crdlb, yes.. but how to do it.. i cant find anything related to mouse in gconftool-2 help
<bullgard> Slart: I am trying to confirm that. But have not yet succeeded.
<crdlb> Avasz: gconftool-2 -t bool -s /desktop/gnome/peripherals/mouse/left_handed true
<LinuxWay> Holland
<sonicsmasher> there's guides for fixing things on jaunty like display
<sonicsmasher> will those fixes work for lucid too?
<Avasz> crdlb, ok. thanks
<sonicsmasher> :/
<wildbat> ongotom, you just boot window CD and select recovery console ~ in there type fixboot
<Slart> bullgard: http://library.gnome.org/devel/gnome-disk-utility/stable/gnome-disk-utility-gdu-util.html
<pepee> LinuxWay, /j #ubuntu-nl
<ongotom> wilbat, thanks I'll give it a shot
<LinuxWay> yes but there was nobody
<abhi_nav> pepee, yes that works for me. thank you. I wll tell to frnd now. :)
<Slart> bullgard: this also makes it seem correct http://packages.debian.org/sv/sid/sparc/gnome-disk-utility/filelist
<Slart> bullgard: or this one http://packages.ubuntu.com/en/lucid/i386/gnome-disk-utility/filelist
<pepee> abhi_nav, what?
<abhi_nav> pepee, that monitor switch off thing
<LinuxWay> maco: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=e266eb1a9213264b61d69aa7e84eb1921c5fdad3
<LinuxWay> got it:)
<LinuxWay> men men men
<FloodBot4> LinuxWay: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pepee> abhi_nav, ah ok, np
<abhi_nav> pepee, hmm
<maco> LinuxWay: you have 2 audio devices
<wildbat> abhi_nav, what about it i have monitor standyby problem too ~ can you pm me the solution?
<LinuxWay> o this pc yes
<maco> LinuxWay: possibly its trying to transmit audio to the onboard instead of to the audigy. you can move streams from device to device using pavucontrol
<abhi_nav> wildbat, mine was not stadby problem. mine was how to switch off the monitor
<LinuxWay> ok
<wildbat> abhi_nav, that's standby unless you phyiscally press the power button
<Flomaster> I am doubly screwed right now... the program I am trying to use does not work with linux and it doesn't work with win7 x64 FML. I am trying to update my bois version on my HTPC
<Christopher> Where are LSO's stored in Ubuntu?
<abhi_nav> wildbat, ok wait
<abhi_nav> wildbat, ok this is the link: http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/149/turn-off-laptop-lcd-monitor/
<Slart> Christopher: you mean the flash cookies?
<Flomaster> anyone on a x32 windoz machine that can help me?
<LinuxWay> whats flood?:)
<abhi_nav> Flomaster, which program?
<Flomaster> abhi I am trying to merge my sata drivers into my bois so my HTPC will boot up with a 1TB hard drive may I PM you ?
<pepee> Flomaster, you don't do that...
<Flomaster> pepee: I don't do what?
<LinuxWay> maco:so that was it,than i use pavocontrol to correct it?
<pepee> Flomaster, you have to *enable* sata from BIOS
<wildbat> Flomaster, and you can't
<abhi_nav> Flomaster, no. i think you have problem running some program. I dont know about this bios problem.
<maco> LinuxWay: that could be it. try changing it and see
<LinuxWay> ok
<pepee> and linux will boot fine if sata is enabled
<Flomaster> wildbat: its enabled and Ubuntu is running just fine on it, my other 250GB sata drive was just fine on it, the bois SEES the 1TBbut hangs up on it I MUST update my bois and silicon driver
<Christopher> Where does Ubuntu store LSO's?
<abhi_nav> i have option in my bios to disable or enable sata
<Flomaster> I am running an older MoBO and it will not see anything bigger than 500GB unless I update my bios
<WebDawg> Update then.
<pepee> Flomaster, for updating BIOS, you can install DOS/FreeDOS in a USB pendrive, and run the prgram from it
<wildbat> flomaster, driver just don't go into bios... you said merge
<WebDawg> Or if its windows based Flomaster UBCD and a usb stick for the data.
<Flomaster> http://www.technutopia.com/forum/showpost.php?p=86742&postcount=13
<Flomaster> wildbat: WebDawg I may have used the wrong terminology but, itmust be done
<pepee> Flomaster, btw are you sure you have the same motherboard?
<Christopher> Where does Ubuntu store LSO's?
<Flomaster> pepee: its a different model I have the correct bios already for it
<WebDawg> Thats some crazy type of bios upgrade.
<pepee> Christopher, LSOs?
<red2kic> Christopher: /home/chris/.macromedia ?
<Christopher> Betterprivacy add-on for Firefox does not know wher eto look
<Christopher> I'll try that
<Flomaster> WebDawg: yeah I know this whole thing has been a PITA  HTPC with 250G hard drive is NO BUENO  so I gota 1tb drive and it is being detected on boot up but it just hangs there doesn't even boot to Ubuntu
<Christopher> There is no .macromedia folder
<Flomaster> WebDawg: I just need some one to do the merge thingy bob I I can take it from there
<WebDawg> Flomaster, merge what?
<red2kic> Christopher: You don't have Flash installed?
<Christopher> Nope
<Christopher> Don't need it for anything really
<Christopher> I have SWF flash tho
<red2kic> Christopher: LSO is flash cookies, basically.
<WebDawg> Flomaster, I thought you said you had the bios.
<Kartagis> is there a tool to broadcast what I am listening to on rhythmbox?
<Christopher> If I don't have any type of Adobe flash then I do not have to worry?
<frandieguez> hi all, Im trying to get to work my mighty mouse after suspend. The problem seems to be with the kernel module that dont load properly. Has anyone more info about this?
<WebDawg> Flomaster, trying to download the bios I get:
<WebDawg> Nothing.
<red2kic> Christopher: Pretty much. Yes.
<Christopher> Does SWFlash leave LSOs behind?
<red2kic> Christopher: No need for Privacy...addon if you're not going to install Flash.
<Christopher> Nice!  I'll just stick to SWF flash then since apparently it is LSO safe
<red2kic> Christopher: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Local_Shared_Object :)
<LinuxWay> maco:no pulseaudio doen see my emu
<pepee> Flomaster, well, that's kinda dangerous....
<pepee> Flomaster, but if you wanna try, you can find some windows bootable USB images...
<Flomaster> pepee: its the ONLY way I can use my 1TB drive right now my Bios is 2 revisions behind
<abhi_nav> how to know my bios version?
<bullgard> Slart: Thank you very much for your help.
<wildbat> Flomaster, that's BIOS modding ~ ya like pepee said it is dangerous~ it can make you pc no longer boot
<abhi_nav> from here inside ubuntu?
<Slart> bullgard: you're welcome
<pepee> abhi_nav, dmidecode
<sonicsmasher> where can i get drivers for my vaio p with ubuntu 10.04 netbook?
<sonicsmasher> and would regular or netbook work the same on my vaio p series?
<wildbat> Flomaster, if you insist doing it search for UBCD or hiren's boot CD to boot DOS/MiniXP to do it
<Flomaster> wildbat: I want to upgrade to a HTPC and retire this one I have been replacing parts on it for the last 12 years now its an old dog that needs to be put out. but until I have funds I'd like to get my 1TB drive working with it
<silv3r_m00n> I want to find all .csv files in a certain folder , recursively in sub folders too , how ?
<pepee> silv3r_m00n, google is your friend
<Sweetshark> silv3r_m00n: find . -name "*csv" -type f
<dav_> hello everyone
<dav_> all 1400 of you
<dav_> =)
<sonicsmasher> help me too plz
<sonicsmasher> i need to know how to make terminal install drivers i need for my vaio p series to work better on ubuntu netbook
<wildbat> Flomaster, google "UBCD or Hiren's Boot CD " + torrent ~
<dav_> did the filesystem change from karmic to lucid?
<pepee> sonicsmasher, you don't search for drives for linux
<sonicsmasher> i need to fix brightness and stuff :/  i'm ubuntu noob
<pepee> sonicsmasher, most probably, drivers come with your linux distribution
<LinuxWay> maco:i did not give you the good link
<LinuxWay> maco:this is my onthter pc:S
<wildbat> Flomaster, download the all file you need and extract in a usb or a fat/ntfs partition and boot the cd follow the steps.
<pepee> if not, is somwhat difficult to install them...
<sonicsmasher> will karmic or jaunty fixes work with lucid?
<LinuxWay> maco:sorry
<dav_> lucid is ext4 right?
 * dav_ is in fdisk
<pepee> sonicsmasher, I'd prefer installing latest version of ubuntu
<sonicsmasher> oh thx pepee
<sonicsmasher> hm...then my computer is allready as good as it can bee?
<sonicsmasher> be*
<qwiksilver711> i'm an ubuntu, and i think we should have snapping
<sonicsmasher> then youtube is fail on vaio p series
<sonicsmasher> i see people using .5gb of ram on display and 1.5 for normal ram
<dav_> ok i'm 90 percent sure it's ext 4
<sonicsmasher> i'm using 2gb on normal ram :/
<dav_> fuck it
<dav_> here we go
<sonicsmasher> i cant lower brightness on my vaio
<pepee> sonicsmasher, what does have to do youtube with your drivers?
<qwiksilver711> dav_ watch your language, lets keep it family friendly
<LinuxWay> maco: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=17dea54ccd839f0a6bd389af62797a0d2224930e
<dav_> opps sorry
<qwiksilver711> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<LinuxWay> this is the one
<qwiksilver711> it is ext4 though
<sonicsmasher> there's supposed to be a problem on "poulsbo"
<sonicsmasher> people fix it and they say it improves their performance, or at least i perceive it that way :/
<stanwell> Using mplayer. Cannot stream C-Span video. Any help?
<pepee> sonicsmasher, you can remove unused services, that will free some memory
<sonicsmasher> like blue tooth is removed...
<maco> LinuxWay: ok that appears to have 3 audio devices. 2 pci and 1 usb
<sonicsmasher> all i want to do is xchat, firefox(youtube) and that's it lol
<LinuxWay> maco:yes
<sonicsmasher> what do i remove without killing my vaio?
<pepee> for example, you can disable mysql from being loaded
<LinuxWay> maco:same stry al do
<LinuxWay> story
<maco> LinuxWay: does pavucontrol show them all?
<LinuxWay> maco: no
<pepee> but it can be problematic... if you do use certain apps
<LinuxWay> maco: only usb audio
<EvilTrek> sonicsmasher:  to be safe, nothing :P
<dav_> qwiksilver711: thanks!
<EvilTrek> sonicsmasher:  the list of what to remove would be horrendously long
<sonicsmasher> lol
<pepee> EvilTrek, , ??
<sonicsmasher> i want to be able to change display brightness.  i'm in a room with no lights, and my vaio is burning my eyes.
<sonicsmasher> p series with 10.04 netbook
<pepee> ps axuf | less  <- you can see what services are running
<LinuxWay> maco:i tryed to instal alsa by hand but then my usb is removed,now at night i fond uot this card is supported already
<pepee> sonicsmasher, sudo echo 20 > /proc/acpi/video/VGA1/LCD/brightness
<sonicsmasher> i'm doing my best to not return this netbook... it's so shiny, but it may end up on craigslist soon...
<maco> LinuxWay: and that alsa is pre-installed so you shouldnt need to do any "by hand"...
<dav_> quicksilver711: now i just have to wait forever to finish shrinking the old drive
<EvilTrek> pepee:  he asked "what do i **remove** without killing my vaio?"
<sonicsmasher> i'll try pepee
<maco> LinuxWay: looks to me like a bug. file it with: ubuntu-bug linux
<LinuxWay> maco:i fond out:)
<maco> LinuxWay: that that audigy is not being properly detected
<LinuxWay> maco:hmm
<pepee> EvilTrek, you will not kill it by removing services...
<pepee> sonicsmasher, you do know what services are, do you?
<qwiksilver711> is there a irc channel where people can talk about ubuntu but its not nescessarily the support channel
<LinuxWay> maco:suse seen it al
<red2kic> !ot | qwiksilver711
<ubottu> qwiksilver711: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<maco> qwiksilver711: #ubuntu-offtopic
<LinuxWay> maco:so a bug?:S
<LinuxWay> :)
<qwiksilver711> thanks
<maco> LinuxWay: well then definitely use ubuntu-bug, because its clearly an ubuntu problem if it works in suse\
<pepee> sonicsmasher, http://www.linuxscrew.com/2007/10/25/ajust-lcd-brightness-from-command-line-works-at-dell-1501/
<LinuxWay> maco:ok i will do
<pepee> read the comments too
<sonicsmasher> pepee it said
<sonicsmasher> no such command
<LinuxWay> maco:to bad
<pepee> sonicsmasher, http://www.linuxscrew.com/2007/10/25/ajust-lcd-brightness-from-command-line-works-at-dell-1501/
<sonicsmasher> bno such file or directory*
<sonicsmasher> k
<LinuxWay> maco:works not great aldo in suse,uut suse see al my audio,playback is not good,thats by ubuntu mutch better
<clint-> breezy badger is working fast on this old machine
<f01kert> hello
<clint-> heh, been bashing my head with opensuse on it..
<clint-> even though I'm an opensuse, SuSE user, and used to work with debian/ubuntu for a long time
<LinuxWay> maco: this is now a holy onther situation:)
<clint-> heh, maybe I should just go install this breezy on here.. I do'nt care for 10.xx LTS way too slwo
<clint-> slow*
<clint-> hello people
<om26er> clint-, maybe your system needs some upgrading ;)
<f01kert> can someone explain to me how i get my lucid lynx install to create /proc/driver/cciss/* ?
<clint-> I gave this system to this mexican family
<skeeter101> if I have one box, with two nic cards and apache2 running, how do i configure apache to listen on both ip's?
<clint-> dell dimension 4100 ram 512 max supported on the board
<qwiksilver711> so i have a laptop that has a switchable graphics card, and ubuntu runs the nvidia card all the time, and i cant turn it off, i just want to run the intel card
<clint-> 40GB hd i put in it for them
<iceroot> clint-: you have a support-question?
<clint-> they had this gateway 64mb running win 98
<clint-> well I was thinking, breezy is blazing on it,
<clint-> but I wonder if its still supported
<zus> on a fresh install of 10.04, i used synaptic package manager to install linux-rt 2.6.31-10-153  (of course i have to do a restart but the update manager has linux 2.6.32-22  will there be an option as to wich kernal i will be booting/loggin in with OR do i untic the 2.6.32-22 generic so as to not update to the new kernal?
<pepee> clint-, try another distro
<LinuxWay> maco:tnx anyway:)
<clint-> 10.04 LTs whatever, I don't like it. too slow
<iceroot> clint-: please stop using enter so much and beeing off-topic. thanks
<clint-> this 1 here is working fast though
<pepee> clint-, there are a couple debian-based light distros...
<om26er> qwiksilver711, what happens if you pullout the nvidia card? does intel work then?
<pepee> clint-, or try lubuntu/xubuntu
<clint-> yeah I know
<clint-> breezy is working nice on it though,
<skeeter101> hey guys......if I have one box, with two nic cards and apache2 running, how do i configure apache to listen on both ip's?
<clint-> just wondering if still supported, even though 6.06 LTS wasn't too bad as well
<qwiksilver711> om26er, its a laptop, and the nvidia is part of the motherboard... yes i know it doesnt make sense, but it really is
<om26er> qwiksilver711, so your laptop have both intel and nvidia graphics ?
<qwiksilver711> yeah
<qwiksilver711> and in windows you can just switch them
<qwiksilver711> with fn f6
<pepee> clint-, IIRC LTS support begins when the last LTS has ended, but I'm not sure
<pepee> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<yudi1> in 10.04 suspend is not working - anyone know how to fix this
<om26er> qwiksilver711, can you give the make/model of the laptop
<qwiksilver711> alienware m11x
<om26er> yudi1, its a laptop?
<pepee> yudi1, it works for me: dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.Hal /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement.Suspend int32:0
<dav_> alienware
<dav_> those are usually pretty sweet
<yudi1> om26er: yes
<om26er> yudi1, is there any memory card mounted ?
<dav_> lucid looks pretty sweet
<yudi1> om26er no
<dav_> i have a vm on my MBpro
<dav_> me likie
<om26er> yudi1, what happens when you supend?
<yudi1> om26er, I recently installed mythtv, blank screen, hangs
<Flomaster> is mythTv like XBMC?
<om26er> qwiksilver711, you could try to switch to intel from windows and then come back to ubuntu to see if intel works in that case
<yudi1> om26er, had to do a hard reboot,  it used to work,
<yudi1> flo, yes
<om26er> yudi1, try the latest kernel
<qwiksilver711> om26er, it does not, ubuntu just turns it on, i can go into windows and turn it off, and i log onto ubuntu and it turns the nvidia on
<om26er> thats interesting
<Adem> how can i open up 7-zip gui on ubuntu?
<yudi1> om26er, present kernel - 2.6.32-22
<zus> on a fresh install of 10.04, i used synaptic package manager to install linux-rt 2.6.31-10-153  (of course i have to do a restart but the update manager has linux 2.6.32-22  will there be an option as to wich kernal i will be booting/loggin in with OR do i untic the 2.6.32-22 generic so as to not update to the new kernal?
<pepee> Adem, wine?
<radikal> hey some body know how restart the computer at the frist day whit out re-install ubuntu?
<Adem> i dont like using wine
<Adem> are there any open source archivers except the default package manager?
<yudi1> om26er, isn't that the latest kernel
<om26er> yudi1, first enable the proposed repository and update it will update the kernel. if that does not work install the latest kernel from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.34-lucid/
<pepee> Adem, ark
<Adem> sec let me download
<EvilTrek> radikal:  open terminal, type: sudo shutdown -r now
<pepee> Adem, or you can use 7z from the command line
<om26er> yudi1, lucid is not using the latest kernel. the latest stable version is 2.6.34
<Adem> i already have 7z installed, where can i find the command line functions pepee ?
<radikal> adn what hapen whit that?
<basix> anybody got netflix working on ubuntu?
<pepee> zus, grub will list what kernel to boot
<pepee> Adem, 7z --help
<sabgenton> hey everybody
<Adem> ty pe
<Adem> brb
<cesa> Adem
<sabgenton> the installation instructions to install lucid server to usb found here
<sabgenton> http://www.ubuntu.com/server/get-ubuntu/download
<Adem>  Command 'mzip' from package 'mtools' (main)
<Adem>  Command 'jzip' from package 'jzip' (universe)
<Adem>  Command 'zip' from package 'zip' (main)
<Adem>  Command 'xzip' from package 'xzip' (universe)
<qwiksilver711> so noone has any ideas on my graphics card issue?
<FloodBot4> Adem: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Adem>  Command 'p7zip' from package 'p7zip' (universe)
<Adem>  Command 'lzip' from package 'lzip' (universe)
<sabgenton> show how to install ubuntu desktop
<sabgenton> karmic server never worked this way as it is not a live cd ISO  it is like the old fashioned linux install CD's
<zus> pepee,  i dont have anyother Os's installed so when i boot its only a _ that blinks for a few seconds, then the splash screen loads
<sabgenton> Is lucid server now a live cd style ISO?
<pepee> Adem, don't do that...
<om26er> qwiksilver711, you are facing bug 550833
<pepee> use pastebin.com to paste the output
<qwiksilver711> oh yay
<om26er> qwiksilver711, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/550833
<yudi1> om26er, ok, I thought proposed updates are like beta versions, I installed a proposed version before on older version and it caused more problems. I prefer to stay away from proposed
<sabgenton> if not http://www.ubuntu.com/server/get-ubuntu/download  's info about usb installation is a bug!
<Adem> i was trying to notice you, but it started a new irc line for every line i pasted, sorry
<pepee> zus, install grub...
<theadmin> What exactly does x-www-browser do? Here it opens Firefox, on my other computer - Chrome... :/
<om26er> yudi1, proposed are the stable updates that become normal updates after proper testing. they are not beta at all.
<pepee> Adem, install that package
<bullgard> Yesterday I bought a 4-GB thumb drive. GParted shows a bug with it (see Launchpad #545911, #558431). '~$ badblocks -vsw /dev/sdb1' revealed no bad blocks. What tool should I use to partition this thumb drive so that I can use part of it for file exchange between Windows and Ubuntu?
<Adem> which?
<pepee> Adem, read the output...
<radikal> eviltrek  nhoting hapen
<Adem> sec lol
<Joshua_Roberts> If I am using openbox with 10.04 what is the application I need to run to change power management settings for my monitors?
<qwiksilver711> om26er, is there anything i can do to help resolve that bug? i'm an idiot, but i can submit like bug reports or whatever
<iceroot> theadmin: its an alias mapping to the default browser so you dont have to code firefox, chrome, opera or other browser-calls into your application
<Adem> 7zip not found?
<pepee> p7zip
<Adem> kk sec
<theadmin> iceroot: Thanks. Was a noob question :D
<zus> thanks
<Guest13797> hey there you bun too
<iceroot> theadmin: there are no noob questions :)
<yudi1> om26er,  I guess if it causes problems, I can still go back to previous version.
<theadmin> iceroot: That's great.
<Joshua_Roberts> did that last question go through, it looks like it didn't
<Joshua_Roberts> hmm
<theadmin> Joshua_Roberts: We can hear you.
<Joshua_Roberts> ok, I am still getting used to IRC, not used to setting away and back.
<Joshua_Roberts> and Xchat has some interesting color themes for text.
<radikal> nop no body..? can't help me????
<theadmin> radikal: What with?
<yudi1> om26er, I went trough Ubuntuforums n there is a long thread about this bug, seems not resolved yet, thats y I came here
<mobal> how can i check bad sectors?
<theadmin> mobal: fsck
<om26er> qwiksilver711, one commenter on the bug report says there is experimental support in the latest kernel. you could give it a try. which architect are you using i.e. 32bit or 64 ?
<mobal> mit extra option?
<radikal> i want revert my system like frist day o installation
<mobal> with extra option?
<theadmin> mobal: mit? Are you german? :D
<radikal> whitout re-install ubuntu
<om26er> yudi1, which laptop you have?
<pepee> Adem, install p7zip-full
<mobal> no sorry
<qwiksilver711> om26er, 64 bit
<Adem> sec PEBMAC
<mobal> just misspell ^^
<iceroot> radikal: not possible without reinstall or using a backup
<Adem> pepee: *
<yudi1> dell M1210 xps
<theadmin> mobal: You can run it as "fsck DEVICE" or just "fsck" to check the root device, e.g. "fsck /dev/sda2"
<mobal> thanks
<om26er> qwiksilver711, download and install this. then reboot it may work. http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.34-lucid/linux-image-2.6.34-020634-generic_2.6.34-020634_amd64.deb
<kaushal> hi
<yudi1> om26er, it used to suspend, stopped recently
<radikal> ok tnks guys
<yudi1> om26er, the oly change I can think of is mythtv
<kaushal> can someone please guide me about montage utility on imagemagick ?
<qwiksilver711> om26er, is it something that may possibly screw my install up?
<om26er> yudi1, mythtv cant be related I think
<Adem> "I WROTE A BUG THAT CAN CRASH WINDOWS" "I GOT THOSE WITH THE SYSTEM FOR FREE"
<bullgard> theadmin: Is it an error to be German? Please stop laughing at people who are not in perfect command of the English language.
<pepee> radikal, you can do this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure --all, it will take some time...
<kaushal> Adem: Dont shout
<Fox_1_> hi all
<Adem> sorry rolf
<om26er> qwiksilver711, not exactly. you can simply come back to the previous kernel
<yudi1> om26er, will try mythtv channel
<yudi1> thank you
<industrial> Every time i unlock my screen my screen is dark. How do I fixz this? Don't say 'log out' because I have work to do and need to COUNT on my computer. (quite literally!)
<Fox_1_> people does anyone here use eclipse, I have question related with it's UI elements
<qwiksilver711> oh, like how right now it shows 2 kernels in my boot menu, and it will show this new one now?
<kaushal> montage +frame +shadow +label -tile 1x5 -geometry 481x277+0+0 first.png second.png third.png fourth.png fifth.png sixth.png join.png creates join-0.png and join-1.png, is there a way to create it as one file join.png ?
<Zela> ho do you change your name on ubuntu?
<theadmin> bullgard: Nothing wrong, I just asked since I kinda speak german so I might have helped him in his native language if that's so
<pepee> Zela, my name? you can't...
<pepee> xD
<Zela> ..
<Zela> your name, like your username
<abhi_nav> does ubuntu save temp and/or permenantly information or sys log or something like that about what I do in guest sesstion? I want ubuntu not to store a single bit neither in temp nor permanent form of what I do in guest session.
<radikal> ok let me try pepee
<radikal> tnks u
<theadmin> Zela: sudo usermod -l oldname newname
<theadmin> err
<theadmin> Zela: sudo usermod -l newname oldname
<theadmin> Sorry ^_^
<yudi1> How to disable wireless, I disable - comes back after reboot.
<pepee> theadmin, hmm DON'T DO THAT
<theadmin> pepee: ?
<pepee> Zela don't do that
<silv3r_m00n> what shud be the cron schedule for 1:30 , 3:00 , 4:30   ?
<Zela> what
<silv3r_m00n> means every 90 minutes
<theadmin> pepee: It's supposed to work, altough I never tried
<Zela> I just need to change my username
<LinuxWay> laters
<pepee> you will lost your configs
<theadmin> pepee: Uhm. No. The home folder remains the same with this command, so technically they will be same
<qwiksilver711> om26er, how do i install this file?
<Adem> pepee:  i got p7z full
<pepee> theadmin, yeah, it works, BUT paths will change...
<rcr> evening all, I have just setup lucid on a acer power 2000, and the video will not resume after suspend. I have tried updating drivers (ubuntu-x-swat ppa) and also the new kernel from proposed but none of it has helped sofar
<pepee> theadmin, config files will not change magically...
<rcr> video is Intel Corporation 82946GZ/GL using the i915 driver according to lspci
<Joshua_Roberts> hmm anyone know how to access powermanagement from openbox?
<theadmin> pepee: Paths will NOT change, that is the point :/
<theadmin> pepee: Home folder remains the same, there are no other user-specific paths
<Adem> pepee:  i got p7z full
<pepee> Adem, I can read, please don't repeat
<Adem> sorry
<pepee> Adem, install ark
<Adem> and why dont the above users have +x?? i can see their ips
<Zela> so does anyone know how i change my user name?
<pepee> or just install 7zip or winrar and run it using wine
<Gryllida> In links2, miscellaneous, I set bgcolor to ffffff, hit save options, restarted it, the preference seems to have saved but webpages still have grey background yet, what can I do?
<theadmin> Can anyone here make sure that "usermod -l newname oldname" command is same, like who tried it?
<bullgard> Yesterday I bought a 4-GB thumb drive. GParted shows a bug with it (see Launchpad #545911, #558431). '~$ badblocks -vsw /dev/sdb1' revealed no bad blocks. What tool should I use to partition this thumb drive so that I can use part of it for file exchange between Windows and Ubuntu?
<pepee> Zela, I think you can find such option in the system config
<Zela> what?
<Zela> just to change my name when i log on
<Zela> ?
<pepee> Zela, did you read what I wrote to theadmin ?
<Zela> no
<pepee> Zela, do it...
<Zela> do what
<theadmin> Zela: sudo usermod -l NEWNAME OLDNAME
<pepee> read what I wrote to theadmin
<Adem>  Zela: sudo usermod -l newname oldname
<radikal> nhoting
<Zela> with it mess stuff up
<om26er> qwiksilver711, just double click and install.
<pepee> ohh lol, what a good support channel...
<Adem> :)
<qwiksilver711> oh ok
<Gryllida> Hello?
<qwiksilver711> sorry om26er for the fact i'm stupid
<theadmin> Gryllida: Yes?
<Gryllida> In links2, miscellaneous, I set bgcolor to ffffff, hit save options, restarted it, the preference seems to have saved but webpages still have grey background yet, what can I do?
<pepee> !hello | Gryllida
<ubottu> Gryllida: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Gryllida> Thanks :)
<om26er> qwiksilver711, na you are not stupid. :)
<theadmin> Gryllida: ffffff is white, uhm... I guess that's what it is, then?
<JoMs> when I try to umount my mount /mnt/sdb1 I just get this error about the disc is active. I've tried both fuser and lsof in various versions. but I can't get any reponse on them. what could cause this?
<qwiksilver711> om26er, ok, we'll settle with just a bit slow
<pepee> Zela, I think you can't do it without losing your configs...
<Zela> ..
<Zela> ok
<Gryllida> theadmin: the BGcolor of webpages still shows up as grey now, seems to be like the e0e0e0 that was there by default.
<theadmin> pepee: Ugh. You have no idea what you are talking about, do you? Let me test it out
<pepee> Zela, if you don't care, do what theadmin said
<Gryllida> ...
<Gryllida> anyone?
<Zela> i care
<f01kert> nobody really cares about SAS here huh? :)
<Christopher> What is a program like Skype for Ubuntu?
<dav_> wine
<abhi_nav> does ubuntu save temp and/or permenantly information or sys log or something like that about what I do in guest sesstion? I want ubuntu not to store a single bit neither in temp nor permanent form of what I do in guest session.
<dav_> and skype
<JoMs> Christopher: there are a skype version for ubuntu?
<Exavion> You could try Skype...
<pepee> f01kert, SAS?
<f01kert> serial attached scsi
<Zela> are you guys sure that is it
<f01kert> as in, the cciss drivers
<Christopher> Yes, there is a Skype version
<JoMs> then why don't use it?
<Exavion> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<abhi_nav> ??
<pepee> Christopher, try pidgin, empathy (or telepathy, I don't remember...)
<Christopher> I don't think Empathy has video abilities
<pepee> chrijon, it does
<JoMs> Christopher: http://www.skype.com/intl/en/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/
<pepee> err Christopher ^^
<pepee> but for some protocols only
<Gryllida> Okay, I've set bgcolor to ffffff in links2, the pref saved, but the webpages still have it grey (as it was by default). How to fix?
<pepee> such as google talk
<Gryllida> theadmin ^
<pepee> don't know what protocol uses gtalk
<theadmin> pepee: It works. Only problem is that I lost my profile pic, but that's no big deal. And gtalk is XMPP.
<Exavion> The Skype protocol is closed, so there are no open source software available to communicate with other skype users
<pepee> theadmin, it works?
<pepee> LOL
<pepee> I told you.
<theadmin> pepee: Yeah, just changed my username this way, all configs are there.
<Gryllida> peepee: it's XCPP or something, Pidgin supports it, maybe google talk app is available for linux too; doubt that google accepts connections to its server from apps different from his own
<pepee> theadmin, did your /home/<user> path change?
<theadmin> pepee: No, it did not, because I did not supply a -dm NEWHOMEPATH option at all.
<pepee> Gryllida, use tab to autocomplete nicks
<theadmin> pepee: So it works.
<Gryllida> pepee, oops ok, hope you got my answer anyway
<Exavion> i use empathy for gtalk, it works fine (offline messages too) but I have yet to test the video features (if any) on that protocol
<theadmin> Who here needed help with changing username?
<pepee> theadmin, oh ok, try some other apps
<pepee> theadmin, Zela
<theadmin> pepee: Trying those I commonly use, every single one works exactly like it did before
<bullgard> Christopher: You are wrong.
<red2kic> You're wrong... because?
<pepee> Gryllida, I did my research ;)
<pepee> Zela, you can do what theadmin said
<bullgard> Yesterday I bought a 4-GB thumb drive. GParted shows a bug with it (see Launchpad #545911, #558431). '~$ badblocks -vsw /dev/sdb1' revealed no bad blocks. What tool should I use to partition this thumb drive so that I can use part of it for file exchange between Windows and Ubuntu?
<theadmin> Zela: Okay, this works but requires a bit of twinkling. First, power down your computer and boot into recovery mode. From there on, choose "root         drop to root shell", and type something in the likes of this: "usermod -l newname oldname"
<pepee> Zela, but you may have some problems...
<theadmin> It won't let you do it when you're logged in XD
<om26er> bullgard, gnome-disk-utility is better IMO
<pepee> theadmin, LOL?
<jekor`> Can software update screw up Grub settings? I have a brother in Afghanistan who can't boot Windows after running a regular software update.
<theadmin> pepee: Uhm, well, I find it funny that you can not do something in Linux, just ridiculous
<pepee> theadmin, you don't know how to get root from console, but you give such advices?
<theadmin> pepee: How to get root? sudo -i, but you will still be logged in this way as well.
<jekor`> (Ubuntu's software update)
<pepee> sudo su...
<pepee> then reboot
<pepee> that's all
<theadmin> pepee: ...sigh, guess you were taught by some anti-Ubunters. If someone was here, he'd tell you why "sudo su" is insane. I know it messes configs up, trust me.
<mikedraven27> any way to improve my usb modem speed ?
<yudi1> how do I stop empathy from scrolling to the end when I am lookin at old messages
<bullgard> om26er: I will give it a try.
<Exavion> jekor`: Is the Windows part not showing up anymore in the bootlist?  Or is it showing but improperly booting?
<pepee> theadmin, I learn by myself...
<ndlovu> hmm.. on lucid, skype seems to have blank white tooltips, while everything else has white text on black tooltips. is this a kde vs gnome thing?
<pepee> what's wrong with 'sudo su'?
<Headbomb|Laptop> Hi, I'm completely new to ubuntu/linux everything non-Windows, and I need some help figuring stuff out
<pepee> I know how to use my computer, bash and linux
<red2kic> pepee: sudo -i (similar to sudo su - , gives you roots environment configuration)
<Headbomb|Laptop> ubuntu apparently doesn't know what to do with x.D. card readers, and I'm trying to make sense of the documentation
<Exavion> jekor`: There are also some GUI interfaces in the repos that can automatically rebuild the grub bootlist, and let you see it, if Windows does not show up, one of the config files is either marked non-executable or is improperly set
<pepee> red2kic, and the differences are... ?
<Headbomb|Laptop> apparently this is relevant: http://alauda.sourceforge.net/wikka.php?wakka=HomePage but I'm completely clueless about what to do next
<Headbomb|Laptop> help?
<red2kic> !root | pepee
<ubottu> pepee: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Gryllida> Okay, I've set background color to ffffff in the links2 text browser, this preference saved, but the webpages still have it grey (as it was by default, e0e0e0). How to fix?
<jekor`> Exavion: Thanks.
<kris_> quit
<kris_> exit
<raoarsalan> hi
<Gryllida> get a / at beginning
<raoarsalan> every one
<theadmin> pepee: If you use "sudo su", it will mess up permissions on some files, from what I know. I just know it's bad and that's enough for me lol
<kris_> thanks
<Gryllida> kris_: /quit
<Gryllida> yay
<theadmin> kris_: Try "/quit"
<kris_> thanks Gryllida
<om26er> which channel is for kernel?
<red2kic> /away I'm quitting!
<pepee> theadmin, I know how to manage permissions...
<rethus> in my firefox java didn't work. what can i do?
<ennui> can anyone suggest a fan speed config package? I'd prefer a GUI but CL is fine
<pepee> I know it can be dangerous too
<JoMs> pepee: when you use sudo su you often will be sitting a little while to chown fils/folders and so on. for instance, you can't start munin with sudo. that will make the whole thing go bananas
<rethus> java is installed
<kris_> ok, now that I'm here, let me ask a question before I quit.
<pepee> JoMs, what's munin?
<kris_> I recently uninstalled GDM to try out XDM
<rethus> pepee: monitoring system
<iceroot> pepee: please dont say you know how to handle something if using sudo su. come back and tell us you know how to do something if you are using sudo -i
<JoMs> pepee: a program that makes graphs from your e.g. server. it shows CPU usage, disc-usage, network and a lot more
<Headbomb|Laptop> can anyone help me install whatever i need to install to get ubuntu to read/write x.D. cards? (maybe this is relevant http://alauda.sourceforge.net/wikka.php?wakka=HomePage)
<pepee> JoMs, like top?
<rethus> in my firefox java didn't work. what can i do?
<JoMs> pepee: http://munin-monitoring.org/
<JoMs> a bit better than top I'd say
<iceroot> rethus: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<pepee> like htop?
<kris_> I recently uninstalled GDM to try out XDM
<JoMs> rethus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76702
<kris_> but I didnt like it, and reverted back to GDM
<pepee> kris_, please, don't repeat
<JoMs> pepee: never tried
<Headbomb|Laptop> guess no one can/will
<kris_> and now, when i start the computer, the mouse pointer doesnt show
<Headbomb|Laptop> adios all, sorry for wasting your time
<JoMs> Headbomb|Laptop: look for hardware drivers or something
<JoMs> bhah
<pepee> JoMs, obviously, killing some processes having root is crazy...
<pepee> iceroot, what?
<iceroot> pepee: sudo su is bad
<JoMs> pepee: been there, done that. wasn't wery smart of me
<theadmin1> Sorry, got lagged out
<iceroot> pepee: sudo -i is good
<JoMs> har to reboot the whole server
<pepee> iceroot, for you
<JoMs> had*
<kris_> any help ?
<pepee> iceroot, I don't care
 * waldy has reverted back to Karmic Koala, as 10.04 appears to be an unstable mistake that requires a bit of a revisit. Gnome is quite unstable in 10.04, and while there -are- workarounds - at the end of the day, ppl want an OS that works (even if it is for free :P)
<iceroot> pepee: no, sudo su is setting the environment not correctly
<iceroot> pepee: but i care if someone here is saying untrue things to others
<pkkm> I've got ASUS A6F laptop (A6000 series) and it has a function called "Wireless Console", which lets me turn WiFI and Bluetooth on/off by pressing Fn+F2. On Windows, when I press Fn+F2, a window is displayed and I can choose which wireless devices to turn on, but on Ubuntu nothing happens. Help please
<pepee> iceroot, sudo su is like... being root/superuser?
<rethus>  iceroot: found no package that named :  sun-java6-plugin
<theadmin> !partner | rethus
<ubottu> rethus: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<JoMs> when I try to umount my mount /mnt/sdb1 I just get this error about the disc is active. I've tried both fuser and lsof in various versions. but I can't get any reponse on them. what could cause this?
<iceroot> pepee: yes but with sudo su you get the wrong environment, with sudo -i you get the correct one
<amateur_hour> peep: try sudo su -
<iceroot> pepee: both make a root-shell but the one from sudo su is not good
<iceroot> amateur_hour: i told already to use sudo -i
<pepee> iceroot, what? I told theadmin to use sudo su and not to reboot the machine...
<Maximum_> hi, i can't connect to Internet (VPN) in Kubuntu because the button ADD in VPN-tab is non-active...Can you help me? Thanks.
<iceroot> pepee: and i told you not to use/advice sudo su
<iceroot> pepee: i told you to use/advice sudo -i
<pepee> iceroot, you said I'm wrong...
<iceroot> pepee: yes, you are wrong
<pepee> I said I don't care using sudo -i
<pepee> heh
<iceroot> pepee: end of discussion. man sudo
<theadmin> pepee: You see, wherein you use sudo su OR sudo -i, you are still logged in as that user AS WELL as root, there are TWO sessions hanging. You don't know stuff and start complaining.
<pepee> ok, so?
<jmux> Hi. I'm on 8.04 LTS. I have a dhclient-exit hook, which fails, because udev starts the dhclient, which calls the hook before I have a writable local fs. How can I wait for the udev event inside my dhclient exit hook?
<theadmin> pepee: ...so, you can't change the username like this either way :P
<JoMs> calm down guys, this channel is for support. not for fighting, i've repeated my question 2 times now whithout anyone even looking at it because people is to busy fighting
<pepee> I do some things from my root console
<red2kic> Ignorant is a bliss (so far).
<pepee> I connect to my wifi router from console...
<Maximum_> hi, i can't connect to Internet (VPN) in Kubuntu because the button ADD in VPN-tab is non-active...Can you help me? Thanks.
<pepee> I set the brightness from it
<red2kic> !vpn | Maximum_
<ubottu> Maximum_: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<pepee> I hate using sudo su
<theadmin> Maximum_: You need the VPN plugins... guh. Can anyone remember what network management utility does KDE use?
<kris_> let me ask this once more: I recently uninstalled and reinstalled gdm. Since then, my mouse pointer doesn't show up in the gdm at the start. It takes some time, and some amount of moving the mouse for the pointer to show up; even then it's not the usual pointer, but a 'x' one (I don't really care about that, if it shows up at the beginning). Any help to correct this would be appreciated.
<Maximum_> NetworkManager is there
<zubin71> hey guys i just upgraded the machine and i get a message saying "the following packages have been kept back" ; why are they not upgraded?
<wers> ot
<JoMs> when I try to umount my mount /mnt/sdb1 I just get this error about the disc is active. I've tried both fuser and lsof in various versions. but I can't get any reponse on them. what could cause this?
<wers> it's still unclear to me. is it GNOME or is it now Gnome?
<pepee> ** hate using sudo
<theadmin> wers: It's GNOME. GNu Object Modelling Environment.
<rethus>  theadmin: thanks, with this new repository i found the package.
<rww> #ubuntu is good at being almost right =\
<rww> GNU Network Object Model Environment
<wers> theadmin, yeah but some big people in the FOSS world now call it Gnome and I think I read it somewhere that it's now Gnome
<rww> wers: it's not
<wers> rww, you mean, it's not Gnome, right?
<rww> wers: correct
<wers> rww, cool
<pkkm> I've got ASUS A6F laptop (A6000 series) and it has a function called "Wireless Console", which lets me turn WiFI and Bluetooth on/off by pressing Fn+F2. On Windows, when I press Fn+F2, a window is displayed and I can choose which wireless devices to turn on, but on Ubuntu nothing happens. Help please
<Maximum_> too pity, to do the action "sudo apt-get install network-manager-pptp" I must have working Internet but I have no connection to Internet at all
<JoMs> Maximum_: but you're here?
<Maximum_> yes - from WinXP
<JoMs> ah
<Maximum_> this trouble was in SUSE KDE, Mandriva KDE and Kubuntu
<Maximum_> in Gnome - ok
<robertzaccour> how do i change the color of the window borders? this feature seems to have been removed since karmic
<JoMs> when I try to umount my mount /mnt/sdb1 I just get this error about the disc is active. I've tried both fuser and lsof in various versions. but I can't get any reponse on them. what could cause this?
<Maximum_> I was said that tis problem of CD-version of distro but I doubt...
<pepee> JoMs, try using eject
<pepee> I don't know if you can use it in that case...
<JoMs> don't help, it's not a CD
<sleightofhand84> why dont u burn it?
<sleightofhand84> and try that
<pepee> JoMs, eject works for USB too
<JoMs> pepee: this is a harddrive
<Maximum_> I download .deb packets and tried to install them as usual (i know that's not right a little) but nothing
<om26er> Maximum_, what did you download?
<pepee> JoMs, did you mount it with -o sync ?
<Maximum_> pptp and network manager debs
<JoMs> pepee: no, but I mounted an ISO-file earlier this day with -o sync. but I got that unmounted again
<JoMs> but how to umount an -o sync mount? just to try it
<om26er> Maximum_, rebooted?
<Daniel-> Hi!
<Daniel-> i was just wondering how i can expand the swap partition after the installation is completed?
<pepee> JoMs, sudo mount -o sync,<other options> /dev/sdb
<om26er> Maximum_, open the directory where those debs are take an image of the dir and upload it to imagebin.org and give the link
<Maximum_> no, because it didn't install
<Daniel-> is the some sort of tool i can use to to that?
<JoMs> pepee: I need to umount it tho
<red2kic> Joshua_Roberts: sudo umount /mnt/path ?
<red2kic> Err, JoMs ^
<Maximum_> i'll try
<theadmin> Daniel-: Just resize it with some partitioning tool, e.g. gparted
<JoMs> red2kic: that's when I get my error :P
<JoMs> device is busy. (In some cases useful info about processes that use the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<Daniel-> theadmin: ok
<JoMs> and lsof and fuser don't give me any answer
<Daniel-> theadmin: rezise is geyed out :(
<theadmin> JoMs: Can you reboot the machine and see if it works from there?
<theadmin> Daniel-: Disable swap first... what is the partition adress (e.g. /dev/sda2)
<JoMs> theadmin: it's a server so I don't want to reboot it. I know it would work but I'll do as much as I can before rebooting
<Daniel-> theadmin: there is a "lock" on all the partitions
<theadmin> JoMs: Oh, I see.
<pepee> JoMs, dbus may be using (or whatever it does with) that disk...
<theadmin> Daniel-: That's obvious, they are mounted
<red2kic> JoMs: "-l --> Lazy unmount. Detach the filesystem from the filesystem hierarchy now, and cleanup all references to the filesystem as soon as it is not busy anymore."
<JoMs> pepee: dbus?
<Daniel-> theadmin: ah doh :P
<JoMs> red2kic: umount -l you mean?
<red2kic> JoMs: Yes. You can try that. "sudo umount -l /path/lol"
<JoMs> okey, Ill give it a try
<JoMs> worked! thanks red2kic :D
<red2kic> JoMs: I'm assuming nautilis is holding it (if you have some windows open in that directory)
<red2kic> JoMs: No problem. :)
<JoMs> red2kic: it could be, if that means an user stands inside the mount looking at e.g filess?
<ihancioglu> hi , I am using emesene or empathy or amsn latest versions. Sometimes I cannot realize someone send a message because of window list does not flash. What could be reason of this?
<red2kic> JoMs: Right.
<JoMs> red2kic: then that was the problem
<red2kic> JoMs: PEKBAC. :P
<Gryllida> hello! I still can't change default bg color in links2, the pref saves but takes no visual effect
<JoMs> lol red2kic ;)
<zubin71> hey guys i just upgraded the machine and i get a message saying "the following packages have been kept back" ; why are they not upgraded?
<Juniksz> hello. Which application can I use to add words in a mid/kar file?
<zubin71> some help pls?
<red2kic> zubin71: "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade"
<zubin71> red2kic, just curious, is there a reason packages are kept back?
<red2kic> zubin71: They're held back because the new updates requires additional new packages (rather than updating the packages alone). This is a safety measure to ensure you're aware of what's happening.
<Gryllida> zubin71: because they're not compatible with the kernel you updated to? I think they are mostly drivers, no?
<encoder> guys, i'm using ubuntu 10 and i accidentally removed the sound tray icon from the panel. Right-click panel and "Add to Panel" doesn't show that sound option. How can i put it back?
<Gryllida> encoder, it's 'activity applet' panel
<JoMs> encoder: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=392387
<Gryllida> encoder, it's 'activity applet', add it as 'add to panel' thing, right
<zubin71> red2kic, um, so there is a risk for crashing, something like that?
<zubin71> Gryllida, new kernel versions actually
<zubin71> Gryllida, so i guess driver updates maybe?
<zubin71> red2kic, ill try anyway np :)
<RudyValencia> Why do I sometimes not get the desktop or panel after logging in?
<red2kic> zubin71: Uh. That's always possible, but not likely.
<zubin71> ok... thanks, red2kic Gryllida !
<RudyValencia> (sometimes one or the other won't be there, or both)
<Vincenzo> hi
<Vincenzo> fuck
<ihancioglu>  hi , I am using emesene or empathy or amsn latest versions. Sometimes I cannot realize someone send a message because of window list does not flash. What could be reason of this?
<Vincenzo> ihancioglu fuck
<cosinux> hi, i am adding a user to my desktop, but it ges disbaled everytime after  i re-enable it. is this a known issue?
<Vincenzo> ihancioglu you ip addres is 195.175.50.222 :)
<Vincenzo> i start ddos now
<Vincenzo> :)
<pepee> lol
<Vincenzo> pepee : ?
<pepee> !ops | Vincenzo
<ubottu> Vincenzo: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<pepee> thanks
<Vincenzo> °_°
<JoMs> how canI see which process uses most memory?
<JoMs> can I *
<Vincenzo> !ops | pepee
<ubottu> pepee: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<theadmin> Vincenzo: Stop that, please. You're asking for a ban.
<pepee> wut
<pepee> I have a problem mounting a partition
<red2kic> JoMs: System --> Admin --> System Monitor
<JoMs> red2kic: it's on a server
<JoMs> whithout UI
<red2kic> JoMs: htop is a nice CLI tool.
<JoMs> ok
<encoder> Gryllida, unfortunately i can't find "activity panel" in that "Add to panel" list
<pepee> I do it this way: /dev/sda2       /mnt/sda2     vfat    noatime,nodiratime,defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=0137,utf8
<Gryllida> encoder: "indicator applet", sorry
<pepee> and I get "permission denied"
<JoMs> encoder: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=392387
<pepee> but if I mount it with umask=017 I can see my files
<ikonia> ok - llets calm down a little please.
<encoder> Gryllida, found it, got it. Weird name for that icon though
<encoder> thanks
<pepee> so, how do I mount that FAT partition?
<ikonia> pepee: just like any other disk, the file system type is "vfat"
<pepee> ? ikonia I get "permission denied" if I set umask=0137
<ikonia> pepee: what command are you trying to use to mount it
<ikonia> pepee: keep in mind that fat does not support file system permissions
<pepee> ikonia, that line is from fstab
<ikonia> pepee: ok - remove it
<ikonia> pepee: don't try to set the mask
<robertzaccour> how do i change the color of the window borders? this feature seems to have been removed since karmic
<pepee> ikonia, I did it. I get "permission denied"...
<ndlovu> it seems skype (and I imagine other kde apps as well) are showing blank tooltips (or white text on white background) on lucid. do I need to set the themes somewhere? see http://imagebin.ca/view/g_SRDf.html
<drive35> yucky sticky sweaty balls are you ready???????
<ikonia> drive35: stop that now
<ikonia> pepee: exactly what command are you using to mount the disk
<om26er> ndlovu, that maybe skype only... I think
<Arwen17> robert: system->preferences->appearance
<drive35> yeah I guess your right I will stop it.... or will I???????
<pepee> ikonia, mount -o noatime,nodiratime,defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000,utf8 /dev/sda2
<theadmin> drive35: ^U that.
<ikonia> pepee: are you using sudo
<pepee> ikonia, nope
<ikonia> theadmin: why provoke someone who's just been told to stop - you stop now
<ikonia> pepee: ok, use sudo
<pepee> from root console with sudo su...
<theadmin> ikonia: Provoke?... Huh... ^U means "erase all symbols till the beginning of line" (try Ctrl+U in bash)... I meant "stop"
<ikonia> pepee: a.) don't use sudo su b.) there is no target eg: mount /dev/sda2 where - you need mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<pepee> ikonia, sorry, bad copy/paste
<ikonia> theadmin: he was told to stop, he doesn't need another cyptic comment thrown at him trying to tell him to stop, think about what your saying to people
<ikonia> pepee: no problem
<wildbat> how do i set the account "guest" auto logout after inactive like 5 min ?
<theadmin> ikonia: Allright, sorry. Not the type to mess with ops to prove I'm right, wherein if ops are saying something like that, it's likely I'm wrong anyway :D
<lucio> can you please suggest me a laptop that can run smoothly Ubuntu 10.4? a slim and light one with DVD like the new Vaio Z series
<bullgard> lucio: There is no Ubuntu 10.4.
<ikonia> lucio: checkout the hardware supportability list and pick one that matches the hardware
<ikonia> !hcl | lucio
<ubottu> lucio: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<theadmin> bullgard: Don't be nitpicky.
<ikonia> bullgard: he means 10.04
<Kartagis> why do I get Warning:  unsupported audio format when using lame -f Amy\ Macdonald-An\ Ordinary\ Life.wav Amy\ Macdonald-An\ Ordinary\ Life.mp3?
<ndlovu> om26er, seems you're right, it does seem to be a skype thing
<lucio> sorry I mean 10.04 obviously
<Daniel-> i have added another drive to the system but i cant find the new drive
<Daniel-> i dont know the label
<Daniel-> how do i list unmounted drives?
<Type-O> Daniel-, did you format it?
<Kartagis> why do I get Warning:  unsupported audio format when using lame -f Amy\ Macdonald-An\ Ordinary\ Life.wav Amy\ Macdonald-An\ Ordinary\ Life.mp3?
<pepee> ls /dev/sd* ?
<ikonia> Daniel-: if you do "sudo fdisk -l" it will show all disks available, you can mount it from the device file listed there
<Daniel-> nope i just added another drives to the system
<lucio> Daniel-: fdisk -l ?
<pepee> fdisk -l
<pepee> sudo !!
<Daniel-> can i make linux serarch for new harddrive?
<Type-O> Daniel-, you can format it with gparted
<Daniel-> i dont have GUI
<Daniel-> its a server
<Type-O> Daniel-, all grapical like
<Daniel-> ?
<Daniel-> when i try to run gparted it says it cannot open screen
<Daniel-> and so on
<lucio> Daniel-: if you type "dmsg" it will display lot of infos including lines about hardware (disk) detection
<Type-O> Daniel-, ahh
<Daniel-> and something about GTK
<mtx_init> does anybody know how to change the name of the device the gnome sound preference slider references?
<Daniel-> lucio: i have hot added the drive
<Daniel-> it is a server
<Type-O> yeah Daniel- sorry there
<Daniel-> server
<Gordon_Gekko> Hello can anyone check if my partitioning now is the same with the options I choose in the installation? Here is a link s http://pastebin.com/0pN9VubF . What I chose in the installation was the following. 3GB Swap, 17GB /ext4 for the system install and 300GB /home ext4 for my data files. Do you see the same in the list?
<Type-O> Daniel-, you can fdisk it and add it to fstab
<Daniel-> how?
<lucio> Daniel-: maybe you'll find info about the drives that were discovered at boot time with dmes
<Daniel-> lucio: : i hot added the drive, i have not rebooted the machine
<Daniel-> so there is no info about it in dmesg
<Gryllida> drive35, how can I help you?
<Type-O> !fstab|Daniel-
<jekor`> Exavion: Sorry, didn't see your original question. I asked him that question too and haven't gotten a response yet. Thought it might have been a well-known issue with the GRUB2 upgrade or something.
<ubottu> Daniel-: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<robertzaccour> how do i make the window borders bigger?
<lucio> Daniel-: dmesg|grep sd
<Type-O> !fdisk|Daniel-
<ndlovu> mtx_init, in 10.04, you can click on the sound icon in the notification taskbar, select sound preferences... > output tab > select device ... if that's what you mean
<mtx_init> ndlovu: no, I mean manually change the name of what it is looking for.
<AdamBaylin> Hello Guys.
<ndlovu> mtx_init, afraid I can't help you there
<mtx_init> Thanks anyway
<AdamBaylin> I am new to ubuntu and to irc.
<sunta> morning
<sunta> welcome AdamBaylin
<coolstacy> hi ubuntu
<Daniel-> how do i do | on eng keyboard?
<pepee> Alt Gr + 1
<Daniel-> not working :/
<pepee> ( that 1 is not from the numeric pad )
<Daniel-> ah now i know
<Daniel-> its it the crappy RDP on ubuntu
<AdamBaylin> Thanks sunta.
<coolstacy> can any one tell me acn i install amarok in ubuntu, i am new to ubuntu .
<theadmin> Daniel-: Uhm. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2012912/Screenshot.png
<AdamBaylin> i just want to know does any of you guys know a ebook about ubuntu and stuff.
<theadmin> Damn
<sunta> coolstacy, sudo apt-get installa amarok
<sunta> coolstacy, sudo apt-get install amarok
<pepee> AdamBaylin, in the console: man man
<theadmin> Daniel-: Check the link again, sorry I didn't upload it right last time
<pepee> heh
<coolstacy> sunta: but its for KDE,i hope i am right
<Enissay> Hi all, nautilus wont start, and when i try to launch it from terminal, i get this error: http://pastebin.com/wrP79N8n... please help to fix it :(
<Tobias92> I can't get my network card to detect wifi networks. It's a realtek 8187se, and ndiswrapper does not give me anything either. Could anyone point me in the right direction?
<sunta> coolstacy, give the command a try
<Bluh> Would I get errors if it didn't burn or download right?
<AdamBaylin> what console?
<sunta> AdamBaylin, console = terminal
<AdamBaylin> and..
<AdamBaylin> what can i do with it.
<coolstacy> sunta: right now i am installing stellarium on my desktop,once done i will try and reply u.
<pepee> AdamBaylin, terminal, whatever you call it
<AdamBaylin> i know that..
<AdamBaylin> but how can terminal be a help to me.
<AdamBaylin> i want to learn how to use ubuntu and stuff.
<sunta> "man man" is not really an ebook for newcomers
<Timon3> Hi
<pepee> Tobias92, I think you don't need ndiswraper in lucid for that wifi device
<pepee> AdamBaylin, you asked:
<pepee> <AdamBaylin> i just want to know does any of you guys know a ebook about ubuntu and stuff.
<Timon3> Can someone help me to send files from a ubuntu 9.04 computer to a windows vista computer, using LAN?
<sunta> AdamBaylin, check http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html
<pepee> well, that's what I can tell you: use the 'man' command
<AdamBaylin> thanks.
<Type-O> AdamBaylin, the best ebook for ubuntu is find something you wish to do then google it
<pepee> Timon3, you mean to access to shared folders?
<Type-O> see if it's possible :)
<f01kert> Type-O: good luck with that approach... :)
<bullgard> cfdisk shows 2 partition names: »sdb1p1« and »sdb2p5«. '~$ sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb' shows only one partition: '/dev/sdb1              16       14805     3911744    b  W95 FAT32'. Who can explain this contradiction?
<AdamBaylin> I hate google lol.
<Type-O> !manual|AdamBaylin
<ubottu> AdamBaylin: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<geekphreak> howdy all
<Tobias92> pepee, yeah, it is detected out of the box, but it does not detect any wifi networks by itself
<geekphreak> i am trying to network ubuntu / xp , i can see the machine from both end, from within xp i can access the linux share, but from linux to xp i cannot
<pepee> Timon3, forget it... you can install a ftp server, or samba, or whatever
<geekphreak> anyone got any ideas?
<Bluh> How big is the CD download?
<Type-O> geekbuntu, passworded?
<pepee> Timon3, if you don't want to to that, you can enable shared folders on vista, and enable write permissions
<Type-O> erm
<geekphreak> Type-O: the account is password protected on xp yes
<pepee> Tobias92, are you sure the problem is the card?
<Type-O> geekphreak, passworded?
<geekphreak> on both infact xp and linux
<Type-O> geekbuntu, username = WORKGROUP pass- WORKGROUP work?
<Gordon_Gekko> Hello can anyone check if my partitioning now is the same with the options I choose in the installation? Here is a link s http://pastebin.com/0pN9VubF . What I chose in the installation was the following. 3GB Swap, 17GB /ext4 for the system install and 300GB /home ext4 for my data files. Do you see the same in the list?
<pepee> geekbuntu, read what I told to Tobias92
<Tobias92> pepee, what else could it be? I tried booting into karmic, no luck there either
<geekphreak> umm no i did nto try that ,
<coolstacy> AdamBaylin:http://www.freebookspot.in/Default.aspx ( free ebooks very useful for ubuntu newbies)
<geekphreak> i am using samba so i had added samba users
<Tobias92> it's the strangest thing though, yesterday it did work briefly
<pepee> geekbuntu, forget it...
<indus> CAN swap be resized wit h gparted
<indus> CAN swap be resized wit h gparted
<Timon3> pepee; But i need to send something from ubuntu to vista, not otherwise
<geekphreak> Type-O: i can see the xp machine from with nix, but i get errored out
<pepee> Timon3, you need to install a server in the Vista box, or enable write access in the shared folders
<geekphreak> Type-O: message >> failed to retrive server shared list
<sdfasd> =)
<coolstacy> sunta: i am on the way to download amarok,i hope it installs and work.
<sabgenton> when making a bug report do I want to untick private ?
<sunta> coolstacy, it will, no dount
<pepee> Tobias92, the wifi manager program?
<sunta> b
<Timon3> pepee; i have enabled it
<Type-O> geekphreak, k... my entire network atm are *nix machines atm, so I can't test
<Timon3> So how can i now send the files?
<sdfasd>  =)
<geekphreak> Type-O: ok np thank you
<sdfasd>  =)
<pepee> Tobias92, try doing this in the console: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Tobias92> pepee, the wifi itself worked for an hour or so after much fiddling
<Tobias92> pepee, last time I tried that it turned up nothing. Sec - rebooting
<sdfasd> Tobias92,
<pepee> Timon3, in kubuntu you can use konqueror with smb:// in the address bar
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<theadmin> When a device, e.g. usb-stick or a CD is attached, Nautilus automatically opens a window with it. How can I stop this weird behaiviour?
<pepee> Timon3, try that in nautilus
<pepee> brb
<crdlb> theadmin: edit > preferences > media > browse media when inserted
<red2kic> theadmin: nautilus ~/ --> Edit --> Preferences --> [Media] tab.
<mtx_init> does anybody know how to change the name of the device the gnome sound preference slider references?
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/how-can-i-make-nautilus-not-popup-when-i-insert-usb-stick-583081/
<geekphreak> anyone else?
<theadmin> red2kic, crdlb, ActionParsnip: Thanks.
<Timon3> pepee; How can i open the nautilus?
<red2kic> mtx_init: Name of the device?  Not important. Get used to it?
<sunta> need helpt with apache2.2 to authenticat users against simple ldap_v3. any goog examples? Im upgrading from apache1.3. I dont get why I need WebAuthLdapTktCache. I only want simple authentication and dont use kerberos
<ActionParsnip> geekphreak: wassup? I missed you Q
<mtx_init> red2kic: If you cant answer the question, then why bother.
<geekphreak> ActionParsnip: i am trying to network xp and ubuntu, i can access nix shares from xp, but not the other way round
<geekphreak> i can see from both ends
<red2kic> mtx_init: You're being silly. Is all.
<Bluh> I'm having some issues booting, I keep getting "isolinux: Disk error 80, AX = 4200, drive 9f".
<ActionParsnip> geekphreak: if you type the full address of the share in the nautilus address bar does it work?
<geekphreak> ActionParsnip: let me try it
<mtx_init> red2kic: How so?  you're the one spamming the channel with garbage which has no use.
<pepee> Timon3, ? use whatever file manager you have
<ActionParsnip> Bluh: boot to livecd and fsck the partition. You may also want to grab the ultimate boot cd and use the manufacturers tools to check it
<Cyber_Akuma> So now that ATI dosen't support either my laptop's ot desktop's card anymore in the xorg or fsck or whatever it is that ubuntu 10.04 uses (im new to ubuntu) does that mean pretty much all hope is lost or is there anything that can be done to make them work on the newer distros?
<sunta> geekphreak, try in nautilus s.th. like smb://ip-adress/share
<red2kic> mtx_init: I apologized. You're not being silly. You're being ridiculous. Better?
<Cyber_Akuma> Laptop is a Radeon X1200 and desktop is a RAdeon 9600pro
<ActionParsnip> geekphreak: you will need an account with a password to connect
<Timon3> pepee; doesn't work
<mtx_init> red2kic: you still seem to offer nothing.
<ActionParsnip> red2kic: be civil dude
<Frantique> hi all
<phlak_user> !hi| Frantique
<ubottu> Frantique: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<geekphreak> ActionParsnip: i di create an account
<ActionParsnip> geekphreak: if its windows7 I think it implements samba slightly differently
<sunta> Cyber_Akuma, sudo apt-get install fglrx
<pepee> Timon3, no idea...
<Timon3> pepee; he says: "couldn't show 'smb:///'. Warning: couldn't get the list of shared maps from the server. Choose another viewmethod and try again"
<Tobias92> pepee, it got worse, I rmmod'ed ndiswrapper and now networkmanager does not even see the card :(
<pepee> tobias, in the console: sud iwconfig
<pepee> sudo
<pepee> Tobias92, ^^
<ActionParsnip> Timon3: you need to put a server name after the slashes. Then a slash after, then the server name
<Tobias92> pepee: lo and eth0, both no wireless extensions
<ActionParsnip> Not servername, share name
<s3r3n1t7> I"m having trouble with Ubuntu Cloud. I've got the software and setup running, but when I search for images in the store it waits for some time before giving me an error (7) Could not connect to host.
<pepee> Timon3, well, it's working. you have to put the IP of the vista box
<ActionParsnip> Timon3: e.g. smb://server/sharename
<bullgard> cfdisk shows 2 partition names: »sdb1p1« and »sdb2p5«. '~$ sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb' shows only one partition: '/dev/sdb1              16       14805     3911744    b  W95 FAT32'. Who can explain this contradiction?
<phlak_user> s3r3n1t7: are you connected to the Internet?
<pepee> tobias, sudo modprobe rtl8187
<s3r3n1t7> phlak_user: yes
<ActionParsnip> geekphreak: is that the format you used earlier ^
<hayfever> Hi. Ehm, I've been trying to start a program through wine that is being refused. Called a "non executable" so I right clicked and allowed it, but still get the same error message. How should I go about solving this?
<sunta> auth_ldap.so from apache1.3 is replaced with what on apache2.2 ?
<s3r3n1t7> phlak_user: well to be more precise, Yes I am, I"m having second thoughts about the server now ... Let me check that
<ActionParsnip> geekphreak: smb://servername/sharename
<Tobias92> pepee, that did something - logging out and in now
<pepee> bullgard, what does »sdb1p1« means?
<sebsebseb> Hi
<phlak_user> !hi| sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<red2kic> hayfever: Right-click on the .exe --> "Properties" under Permissions tab. Toggle on "Execute"
<pepee> Tobias92,  sudo modprobe rtl8187
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo sebsebseb
<s3r3n1t7> phlak_user: Yes, I've confirmed that the server has a proper connection to the internet.
<sebsebseb> phlak_user: I don't like that factoid much, but yeah hi
<phlak_user> sebsebseb: lol
<bullgard> pepee: It means an SCSCI device, second, 1st partition partition 1.
<Daniel-> ok we have created a new swap partition via gparted live CD but how do we mount it?
<Daniel-> and how do we add it to fstab?
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: Yo
<pepee> bullgard, oh, well, I have no idea...
<elnur> My maximum sound is too low. Any help?
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | Daniel-
<ubottu> Daniel-: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<red2kic> hayfever: Oh you did. Hmm. wine file.exe -- See what kind of errors you have been getting. Also, there are !appdb (to see if the program can be run in wine)
<bullgard> pepee: :-)
<Daniel-> yes
<Tobias92> pepee, that gives me some output about how all config files should have conf and will be deprecated (relevant?), but it does not give me wlan0 back
<Daniel-> but how do we mount it?
<ActionParsnip> elnur: run: alsamixer ,and crank the sliders
<hayfever> red2kic, yes I've checked it. It's "suposed" to work.
<sunta> Daniel-, swapon /dev/yourpartition
<ActionParsnip> Daniel-: if it's in fstab: sudo mount -a
<pepee> Tobias92,  again: sudo iwconfig
<Tobias92> pepee, lo and eth0, but no wlan0
<ActionParsnip> Tobias92: the file in /etc/modprobe.d you made must end in .conf
<pepee> hmm
<jtheuer> hi, need some help, system does not boot because /dev/pts is missing - dev is a tmpfs filesystem, so how can I create the mountpoint before booting?
<red2kic> hayfever: Join #winehq for application help. They have more experiences on wine alone.
<pepee> Tobias92, dmesg | tail
<ActionParsnip> Tobias92: if it doesn't then rename it
<pepee> Tobias92, dmesg | tail | pastebinit
<geekphreak> got it working, thanks guys :)
<hayfever> red2kic, ok, but the problem is with ubuntu complaining about the file not being safe.
<pepee> you need to install pastebinit...
<ActionParsnip> geekphreak: yay. Now if you go up a level you can drag the folder to the left panel and it will appear in the places menu
<geekphreak> ActionParsnip and sunta thank you
<geekphreak> ActionParsnip: yup and i can get all my files there
<phawx> i just uninstalled compiz and now i have no max/min window buttons on anything.
<coolstacy> sunta:its taking lot of time to download.
<phawx> how can i fix this
<ActionParsnip> geekphreak: yeah the whole network thing never works here so I use manual method like that. Much easier
<pepee> !ask | phawx
<ubottu> phawx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sunta> coolstacy, damn AOL surfer
<Tobias92> pepee, http://pastebin.com/817DppMJ
<red2kic> hayfever: I read you. I don't know what I can say to that. Looks like a bug if you already have enabled it as executeable.
<pepee> sorry, didn't see you already asked...
<ActionParsnip> Phawx: the thing you are missing is the window decorator
<ActionParsnip> phawx: i'd ask in #compiz
<pepee> phawx, sorry, didn't see you already asked...
<coolstacy> sunta : iam using mozilla.
<Gryllida> ok so how do I change default webpage background in links2?
<Tobias92> ActionParsnip, those were old files created by ndiswrapper. I deleted them now
<sunta> coolstacy, just kiddin;) it wil work anyway when your download is finished
<hayfever> red2kic, I was afraid of that. But I'll keep looking by myself.
<pepee> Tobias92, does eth0 have wireless extensions?
<ActionParsnip> Tobias92: as long as they all end in .conf it will be fine :)
<hayfever> red2kic, thank you for your help though.
<geekphreak> pepee: dont think so
<Tobias92> pepee, I don't know, but there used to be a wlan0 up there
<pepee> Tobias92, dmesg | tail -40 | pastebinit
<red2kic> hayfever: No problem. I'd ask in #winehq and see what they have to say about it.
<geekphreak> pepee: see anything in iwconfig
<Gryllida> sebsebseb hello...
<pepee> geekbuntu, read this http://pastebin.com/817DppMJ
<Tobias92> pepee, http://pastebin.com/U8iQcr7R
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: hi
<Tobias92> pepee, no wireless extensions on eth0 for sure
<geekphreak> pepee: you are all good
<geekphreak> pepee: no wifi there
<pepee> Tobias92, sorry... tail -50 /var/log/syslog | pastebinit
<Black_Prince> Wireless drivers are marked with wlanx or wmasterx
<pepee> geekbuntu, forget it, no good logs there...
<geekphreak> oh you are talking to geekbuntu , sorry
<ActionParsnip> Pepee: tail -n 20 /var/log/syslog ,dude ;)
<pepee> -50, so I can see more :)
<pepee> | pastebinit for... well, you know
<geekphreak> pepee: you can use w3m too :p
<pepee> geekbuntu, how?
<geekphreak> anyways thanks  guys
<pepee> geekphreak, how? and thanks for what?
<lpx> .leave
<geekphreak> pepee: cat /var/log/file.log | w3m << this will kinda of become reader from cli
<geekphreak> pepee: i was saying thank to people who helped me
<oliver_> *_*
<pepee> geekphreak, pastebinit will paste the output to pastebin
<geekphreak> i know that
<pepee> geekphreak, and how I did help you?
<geekphreak> you did not
<geekphreak> i said thanks guys
<Speakers> how do I force close a program that won't close?
<Speakers> in ubuntu
<pepee> ah
<sebsebseb> Speakers: xkill
<sebsebseb> Speakers: in the terminal, then click on it
<sunta> Speakers, kill -9 PID
<sunta> Speakers, killall -9 programname
<pepee> killall -9 whatever
<ytaews> I think my HDD has failed - I can boot ubuntu and it works for a little while but it freezes up eventually and the HDD light remains on. SMART tells me I have a few bad sectors, the benchmark doesn't work because it fails less than halfway through. Is there anything I can do to see what the problem is until I buy a new drive on Friday?
<sebsebseb> Speakers: my way is the easiest
<pepee> but yes, xkill is very useful
<sebsebseb> Speakers: with the others you have to know the number of the process
<indus> Speakers, always add the force kill applet to panel, its very useful
<Speakers> wprked
<pepee> Tobias92, are you there?
<Speakers> it was an alarm problem
<sebsebseb> Speakers: or you could like,  killlall firefox for example, but for your program you must have the exact name of the proccess or killlall won't work
<ActionParsnip> ytaews: grab the ultimate boot cd and check the drive using the manufacturers tool
<Speakers> Kalarm wouldn't go away
<Tobias92> pepee, yes, did I miss something?
<pepee> Tobias92, sorry... tail -50 /var/log/syslog | pastebinit
<Speakers> xkill guys
<Speakers> tanks guys
<ActionParsnip> ytaews: the ubcd has most of the main drive manufacturers tools on there
<Tobias92> pepee, rebooting, in a tick
<oliver_> any fun game under ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> ytaews: as well as a tonne of other awesome tools :)
<pepee> Tobias92, you dont need to
<sebsebseb> oliver_: loads
<hackemat1> hello, since I upgraded lucid i cant print, i think my user is in printers group but i get the message: can't create temporary file
<sebsebseb> oliver_: depending on what your in to
<hackemat1> in any of the printers i install (via ip)
<sebsebseb> !games | oliver_
<ubottu> oliver_: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<ActionParsnip> oliver_: urban terror, penumbra, doom3, return to castle wolfenstein
<oliver_> I like mmorpg games
<Tobias92> pepee, I did, apparently. modprobe r8192_pci && reboot got wlan0 back!
<geekphreak> cya guys :)
<oliver_> thank u
<pepee> Tobias92, oh, strange...
 * kostas_thess__ ama deisssssssss ta paidiaaaaaaaaaaaaa pes tous mono ena geiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa apo kapoionnnnnnnnnn pou itannnnnnnn monos....
<ActionParsnip> oliver_: world of warcraft runs under wine
<Tobias92> pepee, still no networks detected though :(
<hackemat1> some clue to my issue? i'm stuck at this point
<ytaews> ActionParsnip: Cheers, it looks alright, but I can only work properly from a live CD right now. I only have one CD drive so how would I create an ultimate boot cd?
<sebsebseb> oliver_: no not so good for those, as far as I know, but you can Wine a load of Windows games
<pepee> Tobias92, try installing wicd
<ActionParsnip> oliver_: also check: http://www.playdeb.net
<pepee> Tobias92, networkManager may interfere with wicd...
<elnur> ActionParsnip, already did that. no result
<ActionParsnip> ytaews: not sure how cd burning works in live environment. May take another pc if its not possible
<Tobias92> pepee, are you sure that can help when iwlist scanning gives no networks, too?
<oliver_> thank you , i will to playdeb.net
<ytaews> ActionParsnip: Good point, I didn't think of that. I'll go burn it on my brother's laptop, cheers.
<pepee> Tobias92, if iwlist doesn't lisst networks, then you are right
<pepee> is a problem with the card/drivers...
<Tobias92> pepee, on a brand new laptop, too :(
<hackemat1> well, i found it, thanks
<Tobias92> which I bought beause it came with ubuntu, of all reasons :)
<pepee> tobias, less /var/log/syslog, then press F (uppercase)
<pepee> try searching for som strange message
<coolstacy> sunta: its just 50% now ,should i wait or kill.
<pepee> Tobias92, ^^
<pepee> Tobias92, press ctrl+c if you wanna "navigate" and q for quitting
<sunta> coolstacy, wait
<sunta> coolstacy, you want it. you wait it
<coolstacy> sunta:ok!
<abhinav_singh> hey can any one tell me any good book to learn Ubuntu  from starting level to advanced level
<Tobias92> pepee, ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready. Is that relevant?
<sunta> abhinav_singh, what language?
<sebsebseb> !manual | abhinav_singh
<ubottu> abhinav_singh: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<abhinav_singh> English
<sebsebseb> abhinav_singh: Ubuntu Pocket Guide
<pepee> Tobias92, yeah, try 'sudo iwlist wlan0 scan' a couple times again
 * om26er thinks there is no need for a book
<ActionParsnip> abhinav_singh: just use the OS. It will teach you a lot more than any document or book can show you
 * pepee learned "the hard way"...
<abhinav_singh> sebsebseb: is is available in pdf format?
<ActionParsnip> om26er: +1 dude
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: both are
<sebsebseb> abhinav_singh: both are
<sebsebseb> om26er: there is for some people, since they won't just well learn, by using the software
<Tobias92> pepee, if you suspect that triggers the message, apparently it does not
<abhinav_singh> I am new to linux...i know most of the commands....i want to learn more commands from starting level to advanced level
<sebsebseb> !commands | abhinav_singh
<ubottu> abhinav_singh: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ActionParsnip> abhinav_singh: its like these admins who do a lot of courses but are rubbish when it comes to real life systems. Books only show you so much. Using the system will teach you more and will teach you better
<coolstacy> sunta: download complete,but it is just showing a blue screen with amarok logo.
<pepee> Tobias92, you can see more of those messages?
<pepee> Tobias92, press F again
<Tobias92> pepee, none of those on the bottom of the log
<sunta> coolstacy, lemme install it quick.
<sunta> coolstacy, should display more then its logo
<coolstacy> sunta: i am unable to rid of the screen.
<pepee> Tobias92, I've never seen somthing like this before...
<sunta> coolstacy open  console and killall -9 amarok
<pepee> the module isn't something new, so it must be working fine
<EmilioTucci> Hi all
<EmilioTucci> anybody know where the heck are the background pictures stored? I checked all the hidden folders under my /home directory but no luck!
<EmilioTucci> thanks
<remanifest> /usr/share/backgrounds
<Tobias92> pepee, on the forums somebody complained that it broke down when upgrading to lucid from karmic. So I tried booting into karmic, but no luck there either
<pepee> Tobias92, install this packages and reboot: linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic linux-backports-modules-wireless-2.6.32-23-generic
<EmilioTucci> remanifest, /usr? weird location
<sunta> coolstacy, are you sure its only displaying the logo? upon 1st start I get the logo and a configure screen
<sunta> KWallet  its called
<coolstacy> sunta: ya ,the screen went off,now i have got screen KDE wallet service.
<EmilioTucci> remanifest, ok thanks, I was thinking to be more logical under the home user directory, but anyways
<remanifest> EmilioTucci: Not really... been that way since I remember (10 years or so)... but you can also store your own backgrounds in ~/ if you like
<Tobias92> pepee, on it now
<pepee> k
<sunta> coolstacy, go through that wallet thing
<EmilioTucci> remanifest, this is the first time I try UBuntu..
<coolstacy> sunta : it has 2 opt basic setup and advance, should i continue.
<sunta> coolstacy, i dont know about kwallet. i chose advanced and ->ok->ok->ok
<ActionParsnip> EmilioTucci: if you are changing your wallpaper you can click the add button and use one from anywhere you like. You don't need to put the image(s) in the backgrounds folder by any means
<pepee> just disable kwallet...
<remanifest> EmilioTucci: Ahh ok, /usr/share is just a place where a lot of "common files" are stored.  They can be accessed by all user accounts.  Makes sense for when you want all users to have access to a file.
<EmilioTucci> ActionParsnip, remanifest thanks guys
<pepee> kwallet is annoying
<remanifest> np bro
<red2kic> EmilioTucci: nautilus-wallpaper is nice extension.
<ActionParsnip> EmilioTucci: here to help :D
<remanifest> Anyone here familiar with Evolution?  I'm trying to get it to respect Chromium as the browser
<ActionParsnip> red2kic: assuming nautilus is used...
<red2kic> ActionParsnip: Yes. And it's his first time using Ubuntu. :P
<ActionParsnip> remanifest: is it set as the default browser in preferences of the OS
<Tobias92> pepee, done
<coolstacy> sunta: i selected basic opt and now it say "yes,i wish to use KDE wallet to store my personal information" should i go with this or back and select advance setup.
<ActionParsnip> red2kic: might be using kubuntu or xubuntu :P
<sunta> coolstacy, stay with that
<remanifest> ActionParsnip: As far as I know - I'm using Lubuntu
<sunta> coolstacy, its nothing evil, just KDE;)
<pepee> Tobias92, did it work?
<pepee> I just ended hating KDE
<ActionParsnip> Reanifest: let me seach. Lubuntu is awesome :)
<Tobias92> pepee, afraid not
<sunta> pepee, just? im over it 10yrs
<pepee> it's becoming annoying by itself
<pepee> I don't like kwallet, I don't like dolphin, I don't like the way some things are managed
<remanifest> ActionParsnip: Yeah, it's great - all the goodness of openbox plus a bunch of practical utils for functionality.  It's awesome on my netbook :)
<pepee> some friends says is worst for kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> remanifest: join the mailing list and you can hl
<Smirnoff> Hello, how to install skype ?
<ActionParsnip> Help shape it
<pepee> Tobias92, well, no idea, sorry :(
<sunta> Smirnoff, go to skype homepage. it will offer .deb-package for ubuntu
<pepee> tobias, cat /var/log/syslog | pastebinit
<Tobias92> pepee, thanks for your effort anyway. I'll try some more :)
<pepee> Tobias92, ^^
<pepee> Tobias92, you can compile those modules by yourself...
<remanifest> ActionParsnip: Those days are about 8-10 years behind me nowadays... I contributed to Slackware back in the day, but now I'm really busy with school unfortunately
<ActionParsnip> remanifest: could try: sudo ln -s /usr/bin/chromium-browser /usr/bin/firefox
<sunta> Smirnoff, this might work too in a console: sudo apt-get install skype
<ActionParsnip> remanifest: bit of a hack but should fly
<pepee> it isn't easy... (at least for a noob user)
<pepee> It wasn't for me, but it's funny to break your system and repair it LOL
<unop> ActionParsnip, I would use the alternatives system to do this -- that way it is easy to revert and list alternatives.
<pepee> you can't do that with windows
<ActionParsnip> Unop: given but I'm not sure of the syntax and I know it'll work as all apps assume people use crappy firefox
<coolstacy> sunta: no, its not working its not reading my songs.
<alex87> man ubuntu is nice now
<zulgaban> damn my ubuntu postfix mail server power supply unit blew up +.+ last night while i was sending mail out. email didn't get through...
<sunta> coolstacy, ofcourse you need to add music to the amarok library. im sure you find your war
<sunta> way
<ActionParsnip> Alex87: linux as a whole generally is
<indus> नमसते
<Gordon_Gekko> hello! how do I check the paritions and the sizes of my system through the terminal?
<indus> Gordon_Gekko, df
<pepee> !in | indus
<ubottu> indus: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<zulgaban> df -h
<alex87> ActionParsnip, yeah, but you know how much of a pain it can be. skype and pulse audio just worked for me then!
<coolstacy> sunta: what is this, be simple on this.
<zulgaban> -h stands for human XD
<ActionParsnip> Alex87: I don't use skype so couldn't comment there
<indus> Gordon_Gekko, in terminal
<remanifest> ActionParsnip: lol, that was a sneaky little trick, and it worked well.  Had to move firefox to firefox-browser before the symbolic link would take, but now it's working great.  Thanks!
<indus> yes human
<ztf> "VPN start failed"
<koshari> Gordon_Gekko fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> remanifest: no worries dude :D
<alex87> ActionParsnip, well you can imagine. just saying, ubuntu has gotten a lot of things to work very well
<Gordon_Gekko> thank you all for your answers!
<indus> DF -H AND DF -h show slightly different zulgaban
<indus> pepee, that room is empty
<indus> pepee, i prefer here
<pepee> oh sorry
<pepee> ok
<coolstacy> sunta: when i click on update collection it does not do anything.
<indus> pepee, you from india is it
<Christopher> What is the easiest way for me to backup my important files in Ubuntu?  Mostly the ones in my home folder.
<pepee> indus, nope
<hotfloppy> one thing i dont like about 10.04 liveCD is there is no option to try, install or boot from 1st harddisk before the cd boot into live session.. got to wait for cd the to fully bot, choose try and restart from live session.. not a big deal, but its such a pain in the a$$ for me.. just my 2cents..
<koshari> dfChristopher prolly a usb drive
<koke_> hola buenas
<indus> pepee, hmm how did you know then what i typed :)
<remanifest> hotfloppy: Were you using Unetbootin?
<ActionParsnip> Hotfloppy: press spacebar when the first boot screen shows (with the stick man)
<pepee> I just guessed you are
<pepee> gonna sleep, bye ppl
<hotfloppy> remanifest: nope, just the usual liveCD..
<ActionParsnip> Hotfloppy: its there, its just hiding
<hotfloppy> ActionParsnip: you mean on the GUI menu ? or on POST ?
<ActionParsnip> Hotfloppy: when you see the greyish screen with the keyboard/stickman at the bottom, press spaceba
<hotfloppy> ActionParsnip: oic.. understood..
<hotfloppy> ActionParsnip: its on the dot dot loading thing eh ?
<ActionParsnip> hotfloppy: I think before that. It also allows you to check the cd for defectas
<coolstacy> sunta: r u there.
<sunta> coolstacy, see query window
<MACscr> is there a wordpad like app for ubuntu? im looking for something with formating, so a bit better than gedit, but lighter than open office word processor
<hotfloppy> ActionParsnip: and the menu like old version will be shown ?
<jmgg> jjjjjj
<ActionParsnip> hotfloppy: exactly :D
<coolstacy> sunta; what may be the problem.
<indus> cant believe there is no good gui backup tool in linux
<vu1kan> MACscr you could just use wordpad with wine
<ActionParsnip> Indus: why do you need a gui
<MACscr> vu1kan: i dont think such a hackish method is needed
<indus> i hate command line,
<Gordon_Gekko> Thank you all for your help :)
<indus> i like visual tools
<jmgg> alguien me puede decir un programa de facturacion para ubuntu 10.4
<Gordon_Gekko> bye
<indus> bye
<zcat[1]> I can't believe there's no good gui backup too either.
<hotfloppy> ActionParsnip: how do you know about those spacebar thing ? where you get the info ?
<zcat[1]> simple backup perhaps?
<vu1kan> !es | jmgg
<ubottu> jmgg: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<indus> Gordon_Gekko, is that nick from wall street movie
<sunta> coolstacy, you need to add music to amarok. your question in 1st place was how to install amarok, i believe we did install successful
<zcat[1]> !info simplebackup
<ubottu> simplebackup (source: simplebackup): Simple backup tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.4-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 10 kB, installed size 84 kB
<ActionParsnip> Indus: there is massive power to be had in command line
<indus> ActionParsnip, power can be misused :D
<Gordon_Gekko> indus, yes it is... great movies!! can't wait to see the sequel
<sunta> coolstacy, do this as well: sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<zcat[1]> that's at least one very simple but powerful GUI backup tool
<ActionParsnip> hotfloppy: saw it on a post in launchpad, so now I use it to tell folks how to check their install cds are ok if thet have install issues
<zcat[1]> I know there are others
<indus> Gordon_Gekko, is there a sequel ?
<ActionParsnip> hotfloppy: also the image on the screen gives it away ;)
<indus> zcat[1], is that a gui tool ?
<ActionParsnip> !backup | indus
<ubottu> indus: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Gordon_Gekko> indus, yes it is coming out this year
<indus> all i hear about is rsync all the time , thats command line
<indus> Gordon_Gekko, ok off topic for here :)
<ActionParsnip> Indus: just cron an rsync to a remote filesystem. The backup will be fine
<zcat[1]> indus:  you haven't looked very hard. Open synaptic, search for 'backup'
<indus> zcat[1], ok
<Gordon_Gekko> indus, hehe I know!! thank you again!
<Gordon_Gekko> bye :)
<ActionParsnip> Indus: there's grsync which will give the command which you can put in a script, then use gnome-schedule to run that script
<clarezoe> hi, I cannot connect to internet neither wired nor wireless, I don't know where to start, please help
<red2kic> indus: GUI? "sbackup"
<Bluh> How do you check the md5sum of a disk?
<indus> sbackup hmm
<ActionParsnip> Clarezoe: if you run: ping 8.8.8.8 ,do you get replys?
<zcat[1]> If you're doing network backups you can still mount the remote filesystem and use simple backup..
<indus> woohoo found it
<indus> thanks
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | bluh
<ubottu> bluh: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<clarezoe> ActionParsnip, thanks. I got Network is unreachable
<Bluh> Ty
<ActionParsnip> Indus: I suggest you learn and use cli. It runs circles around gui nonesense
<ActionParsnip> Clarezoe: ok are you using wired or wireless?
<indus> ActionParsnip, i know , i know a few commands but iam not a sys admin
<coolstacy> sunta: ya, know the song is playing but no sound.
<clarezoe> ActionParsnip, I'm using wired, but seems my wireless is on but I cannot turn it off.
<zcat[1]> ActionParsnip:  I suggest you learn what GUI tools are available in Ubuntu, most new users have a strange fear of the command line and will simply go back to what they're familiar with if you tell them they must use the CLI
<ActionParsnip> Indus: so aren't many others but simple scripts and loops can make duplicated tasks happen while you webbrowse
<sunta> coolstacy, you need to configure the sound device, though I cannot really help on this
<indus> ActionParsnip, tell me some 5 cool scripts you use for everyday use
<sunta> btw. I have solved auth_ldap on apache2.2 myselves
<ActionParsnip> zcat[1]: I'm trying to educate as command line can give huge power. Don't treat users like scared sheep or they will never use it and realise what it can do
<red2kic> indus: cronjob + email -- Notifying me the daily downloaded RSS feed for my torrent client. :)
<xmu> hi
<red2kic> indus: "define.sh asphalt" -- Display definitions in the terminal.
<ActionParsnip> Indus: fullupdate is my most used. It runs update upgrade dist-upgrade and clean in one swoop
<cyber_> hello all, testing irc setup, sorry!
<red2kic> indus: "xsleep.sh" -- Force turn off the monitor into sleep mode instantly.
<ActionParsnip> Indus: the other is backupfull which copies my fileserver to my firewire drive once a week (cron'd)
<zcat[1]> I'v enever understood it, but I am constantly running into people who say "I tried Ubuntu but everything has to be done in the command line so I gave up" -- and they were trying to do simple things that simply did not have to be done in the command line at all.
<ActionParsnip> indus: backupsys puts all the stuff from my system to my fileserver using rsync.
<bullgard> cfdisk shows 2 partition names: »sdb1p1« and »sdb2p5«. '~$ sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb' shows only one partition: '/dev/sdb1              16       14805     3911744    b  W95 FAT32'. Who can explain this contradiction?
<coolstacy> sunta: ya its lot of help from u ,thanks for that,but in amarok we have option to test sound and while testing it i can hear the piano sound, but not my songs,don't no why .well i will look after it,thanks for ur useful hepl.
<ActionParsnip> indus: I've made a few to make playlists from folders
<coolstacy> sunta:thanks.
<red2kic> indus: "gasprices.sh" -- List all the gas prices in my local area so I go to the lowest price. :)
<zcat[1]> .. but when they ask, experienced Linux users insist on doing everything from a terminal.
<cyber_> CybeRebel
<indus> red2kic, ;olol
<sunta> coolstacy, sorry I cannot help beyond this. I dont use KDE nor amarok
<indus> 0_0
<ActionParsnip> indus: if you shirk away from scripts and command line you are missing out dude
<red2kic> indus: The possibilities in CLI commands is vast! :)
<indus> zcat[1], no issues, for every ActionParsnip there is one indus
<indus> :D
<indus> red2kic, you have different gas prices at diff outlets?
<ActionParsnip> indus: I guess, makes the world go around
<indus> red2kic, here its controlled
<indus> ActionParsnip, true heh , i do use command line sometimes , back in ubuntu 6.06 had to use a lot of those
<ActionParsnip> Indus: I used to have one called thumbnailme which made 48x48 images of images in a foklder using imagemagick
<red2kic> indus: Yes. http://pastebin.com/3z8Uumnb
<coolstacy> sunta:"i chose advanced and ->ok->ok->ok" u said this earlier and now u say u have not use KDE nor amarok.
<zcat[1]> indus:  the command line is very powerful, but also you really can do just about anything from the GUI as well
<sunta> coolstacy, just installed amarok so I can better assist
<coolstacy> sunta: thanks.
<isolat3dsh33p> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<isolat3dsh33p> O_o
<zcat[1]> !fail
<koshari> zcat[1] and then theres zenity to gui,ise cli stuff for the gui lover
<zenmower> how long does it usually take to resize a partition
<vu1kan> zenmower depends on the size of the drive
<red2kic> zenmower: Depends on the size of the partition?
<koshari> zenmower depends how bigf it, is, how full and your hardware
<vu1kan> jinx!
<isolat3dsh33p> Got this error while trying to update --> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY AA2BB78B7AE26941
<ActionParsnip> Zenmower: depends on spindle speed, size whole loads of stuff
<zenmower> <3 hours to change a 80 gb
<isolat3dsh33p> how to solve it?
<ActionParsnip> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<erUSUL> !gpgerr > isolat3dsh33p
<ubottu> isolat3dsh33p, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Hmm
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: that's what I mean :)
<zenmower> 80 gb hd with 24 gig free to 25 gig
<red2kic> zenmower: Assuming you knew how to use Gparted. I hope you didn't perform multiple actions on it.
<zenmower> i mean
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: :)
<zenmower> nope
<zcat[1]> For resizing a windows partition, my (painful) experience leads me to say that it's best to do this from windows and then have ubuntu use the 'free space' that Windows has created
<zenmower> i was lazy
<zenmower> i should have used fdisk
<zcat[1]> sometimes Ubuntu messes up..
 * zenmower doesn't use windows
<ActionParsnip> zcat[1]: true, every OS sucks ;)
<zenmower> except for a VM
<zenmower> lol
<zenmower> yeah ubuntu messes up
<zcat[1]> Windows seems to know a bit more about how NTFS works than Linux does..
<zenmower> yeah this is an ext4
<zcat[1]> which is not really surprising
<zenmower> im canceling and using fdisk
<sunta> anyone have a resource that tells me about ldap-server migration? need to switch my intranet-ldap from one server to a new one
<zenmower> its been 3 hours though...it might take that long again if i use fdisk
<isolat3dsh33p> erUSUL, thanks! It's solved. :)
<sunta> slapcat / slapadd seems not to be all
<zenmower> 20 gigs isnt that much to move around i wouldnt thing
<zenmower> think
<dapeamel> hi guys can someone help me to configure my soundcards I should really appreciate it :)
<zenmower> what model
<zenmower> ?
<indus> zcat[1], grsync seems quite good
<zenmower> don't use Jack
<sunta> dapeamel, lspci | pastebinit
<Gryllida> "make: *** [build] Error 2"
<Gryllida> what does it stand for?
<zcat[1]> indus:  also be aware that many of the "GUI tools" are just a front end and invoke the same command line tools to actually do the work ;)
<indus> zcat[1], yes i did create a small gui app once :) using tk
<indus> its quite easy
<sunta> Gryllida, compile fails
<dapeamel> http://pastebin.com/rG3wc46Y
<zcat[1]> I've created many "GUI tools" using bash script and zenity
<Gryllida> sunta, how to fix
<zenmower> gui is overrated
<zenmower> sometimes
<zenmower> lol
<nikondecade> i just have a quick question guys. i have two internal HDD one for win7 and another im clearing for ubuntu. after i install both os's will show up in the os loader even though they are on two seperate HDD yes?
<Tobias92> In case anyone wondered about the solution to my problem from just now, this worked a treat: http://josthalen.wordpress.com/2010/05/17/lucid-lynx-on-eeepc-900hd/
<vu1kan> is it possible to customize the resolutions you scroll through using ctrl+alt+(num+/-)?
<sunta> Gryllida, depends. did you ./configure ? what are you trying to compile
<Okitain> Yes, nikondecade
<nikondecade> ok thaNK YOU
<vu1kan> nikondecade yes, but you wanna install windoze first, ubuntu second
<nikondecade> damn caps lock haha
<dapeamel> 06:00.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS also 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller
<nikondecade> windows is already installed
<zenmower> nikondecade: you dont want to install windows at all
<nikondecade> haha @ zen
<vu1kan> windoze will overwrite grub
<vu1kan> but if it's already in, you're good to go, just choose 'guided partitioning' while installing ub
<zenmower> if you are going to install another OS do OSX86
<ActionParsnip> Good old creative audigy issues, now remind me why I will never buy one again. I forget
<sunta> dapeamel, Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller is what I got. worked out of the box
<ActionParsnip> zenmower: assuming the system is mac hardware
<dapeamel> ok ok lets go on that one..
<dapeamel> one guy in here tried to help me here yesterday but we didnt fixed it..
<sunta> dapeamel, try something like  sudo dpkg-reconfigure pulseaudio
<nikondecade> im doing this on a preinstalled windows machine. added the second HDD myself. is windows known for causing issues with grub?
<dapeamel> my pulse audio arent installed..
<johno> o/ hi hi
<dapeamel> sudo apt-get install pulseaudio?.
<sabri> good morning all
<johno> morning
<ActionParsnip> nikondecade: if you install windows after linux it will overwrite the bootloader but it can be reinstated from livecd
<sabri> how
<nikondecade> ok so since im installing linux second there shouldnt be a problem
<sabri> i tried to reinstall it by live cd but it don't work
<ActionParsnip> nikondecade: if you install linux after most distros (ubuntu included) will detect the windows boot and add it to the boot options
<sabri> yes i know
<nikondecade> ok thnxs :)
<sabri> i do this, but always the same problem
<sabri> always i remember that i can find grub loader repair
<ActionParsnip> nikondecade: I also recommend a seperate /home partition
<sabri> but in the new version i can't find this option in live cd
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | sabri
<ubottu> sabri: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<cyborgsmurf> How do I obtain hotmail-mails to another mailservice like GMail?
<LinuxAlbee> I reinstalled Evolution but it didn't show up in the applications menu and I was wondering why?
<sabri> yes, i know that grub 2 is the default boot manager, but when i install win 7 i can't access to it, until i can't modify it in the new version of ubuntu
<radi> hello, im trying to install lm-sensors, but when i do /etc/init.d/module-init-tools start i get Rejected send message
<radi> any ideas ?
<nikondecade> ok so do a root partition and a swap and /home?
<ActionParsnip> nikondecade: use custom partitioning. 10Gb /, 1xrRAM for swap and the rest for /home
<ActionParsnip> LinuxAlbee: log a bug, you can use alacarte to make one manually
<LinuxAlbee> okay
<ActionParsnip> LinuxAlbee: or kmenuedit if you use kubuntu
<LinuxAlbee> using ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> nikondecade: if you have loads of ram like 4gb plus you can probably use no swap and be ok
<lost_> any guru ca log remote to find out whats wrong with my card
<radi> can anyone give me some article how to install lm-sensors ?
<sunta> what card
<erUSUL> !sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<lost_> sunta nvidia
<indus> radi sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<sunta> lost_, installed nvidia-glx-185 ?
<sunta> among linux-headers
<indus> radi there are a few steps after that ,ill tell you once installed
<radi> erUSUL, i was looking at that but i get rejected send message on restart module-init-tools
<lost_> sunta i tried many times it just failed
<radi> indus, its installed
<indus> radi then type sensord in terminal
<indus> radi get some output ?
<radi> indus, only this
<radi> Adapter: Virtual device
<radi> temp1:       +42.0°C  (crit = +85.0°C)
<isolat3dsh33p> i have another problem, it's with my touchpad. It doesn't work after i login but works fine in login window. The mouse works fine too. How to solve this? Btw, i'm using 10.10 and the touchpad works in Windows
<indus> radi what system is you using
<sunta> just failed is no hint on what has failed
<radi> indus, distro or motherboard, cpu, et
<Tobias92> is there any way I can select the output device ubuntu should use, but from the commandline?
<radi> etc*
<erUSUL> radi: and if you do « sudo restart module-init-tools »
<indus> radi well, hardware,
<radi> indus, 00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8378 [KM400/A] Chipset Host Bridge
<radi> , cpu sempron 2200+
<indus> radi ok lm sensors doesnt work properly with all hardware, via is one of themi think
<lost_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":1.0".
<indus> radi wait i google
<radi> indus, thank you, i wam google-ing too, but im a bit new to linux
<Gryllida> hey can you help me with links2?
<indus> radi what does command sensors tell you
<radi> acpitz-virtual-0
<radi> Adapter: Virtual device
<radi> temp1:       +43.5°C  (crit = +85.0°C)
<radi> this, sorry for flood
<FloodBot4> radi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kartagis> is there a way to set a variable to a specific id3 tag of an mp3 file?
<intmed> how to change the default window manager
<intmed> i am using ubuntu 10.04
<cyborgsmurf> is there a way to stop people from sending spam mail to Hotmail?
<indus> radi why do you need lm sensors btw
<indus> radi it reports too many things useless really
<radi> indus, to monitor my hardware's temps
<indus> radi did you try in windows?
<erUSUL> Kartagis: with a command line id3 editor ?
<indus> radi is this a laptop ?
<radi> no, its a desktop and i dont use windows ;)
<indus> radi actually the command 'sensord' should ask you a set of questions
<radi> ( not anymore )
<radi> sensord
<radi> ops
<radi> indus, let me try it, i was doing sensors
<intmed> any one pls help
<radi> indus, and btw in windows it works with everest and few other software
<qopi> upon boot up today I've suddenly got loads of annoying noises when I launch an app, or click around nautilus
<radi> indus, if i do sudo sensord nothing happens
<Glaucous> I recently installed Ubuntu x64 10.04. The problem is that Ubuntu only recognises two out of my four cores on my CPU. It worked perfectly in 9.10 and on Windows.
<erUSUL> intmed: gconf-editor /desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager
<dapeamel_> can someone help me to install my soundcard
<qopi> despite the fact that in System -> Preferences -> Sounds I've got no sound theme selected
<Gryllida> Glaucous, same on live cd of 10.04?
<cyborgsmurf> Excuse me... Is there a way to stop people from sending spam mail to Hotmail?
<indus> radi ok install it , forgot that step
<qopi> how can I get rid of the annoying noises?
<indus> radi apt-get install
<radi> indus, i did
<Gryllida> cyborgsmurf: #defocus
<indus> radi strange
<radi> * Starting sensor daemon sensord                        [ OK ]
<indus> radi ya good
<Gryllida> cyborgsmurf: or #ubuntu-offtopic or #security
<Glaucous> Gryllida, well I just did a fresh install, so I guess it's pretty much the same?
<Gryllida>  Glaucous: your specs, machine model, etc
<Gryllida> ?
<BlaDe> Hi, the past couple of days I get Nautilus cannot handle ftp locations
<BlaDe> if I try to mount the location manually I get: GVFS-RemoteVolumeMonitor-WARNING **: cannot open directory /usr/share/gvfs/remote-volume-monitors: Error opening directory '/usr/share/gvfs/remote-volume-monitors': No such file or directory
<BlaDe> does anyone know how I can fix it?
<Glaucous> Gryllida, AMD Phenom 2 x4 940, Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD3P, 8 GB DDR2 Corsair, ATI HD4870 GPU
<lukluklukluk4> hello how to install drivers for ati 9550 on my Ubuntu 10.04
<radi> who the hell needs 8gb of ram Oo
<qopi> wierd, the volume was already turned right down but the noise was still playing. When I selected mute it did indeed mute it, but then when I unselected it the noise has still gone, i.e. the volume slider appeared to suddenly start working again!
<Glaucous> radi, got it cheap from a friend. Otherwise, no, no one :P
<erUSUL> BlaDe: try reinstalling gvfs-backends and gvfs packages
<indus> Glaucous, did you type , cat /proc/cpu/info in terminal
<kryl> g nickserv identify powah
<radi> :)
<gnat_x> is there a meta package that i can purge to uninstall all of xorg and programs that depend on it? i have an old box with lucid that i need to press into service as a router, and i would rather not waste the overhead on X.
<kryl> hate ubuntu lol
<longkid> how can I know Linux driver version?
<indus> radi type sensors in terminal again
<erUSUL> kryl: change your password... wverybody has seen it
<radi> indus, same output
<kryl> lol :)
<bastid_raZor> gnat_x: you're using Ubuntu/gnome?
<BlaDe> okay erUSUL
<gnat_x> i looked at gdm and ubuntu-desktop, though both of those remove shockingly little.
<indus> radi thats enough then
<Glaucous> indus, yes and it says that there are 2 cpu cores
<indus> Glaucous, can i see the putput
<indus> output :)
<radi> indus, i mean same output as before
<indus> radi ah ok
<gnat_x> bastid_raZor: yes, its a fairly vanilla install of ubuntu.
<ennui> is putting the flag 'boot' on a partition in gparted all I need to do to have my machine's bios boot from that partition?
<Glaucous> indus, in a sec, gotta install xchat on ubuntu
<radi> indus, so you say there is something special to make it work with via chipset
<erUSUL> ennui: bios will look first in disk mbr
<indus> radi did read it somewhere, wait
<BlaDe> What other packages erUSUL, I'm removing gvfs as we speak
<bastid_raZor> gnat_x: you could follow this link and just do the uninstall of gnome.. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<Type-O> gnat_x, I would litterally go into synaptic and start removing main packages like xorg, it should clean it down really well
<Type-O> gnat_x, or that
<erUSUL> BlaDe: removing? reinstalling i said ... anyway gvfs-backends and gvfs
<BlaDe> gvfs-backends isn't installed, perhaps that was the problem?
<erUSUL> BlaDe: is what « dpkg -S /usr/share/gvfs/remote-volume-monitors » returns
<erUSUL> BlaDe: probably
<gnat_x> bastid_raZor, Type-O thanks. i was thinking along those lines as well. i would have thought the "ubuntu-desktop" package would properly list xorg as dependency.
 * gnat_x should file a bug.
<glaucous_> indus, I just noticed something in cpuinfo. It shows that I have two processors with two cores each, so perhaps it's somewhat correct? http://pastebin.com/dWrUfEuM
<bastid_raZor> gnat_x: ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage. it doesn't do what you think.
<bazhang> gnat_x, ubuntu-desktop is simply a metapackage removing won't remove others
<bazhang> !metapackage > gnat_x
<ubottu> gnat_x, please see my private message
<bastid_raZor> glaucous_: quad core is vastly different from quad processors
<glaucous_> bastid_raZor, of course
<glaucous_> bastid_raZor, but is there a big difference in how Ubuntu manages it?
<vu1kan> is it possible to customize the resolutions i can scroll through using ctrl+alt+(num+/-)?
<gnat_x> hrm. i thought meta packages worked in both directions, pulling in dependencies, and also marking them as such, but i guess not in the sense of a regular package. guess i was wrong.
<BlaDe> erUSUL,  done and it still says the same
<erUSUL> BlaDe: then i dunno :(
<BlaDe> how do you resintall? i just did apt-get remove/install
<bastid_raZor> glaucous_: /proc/cpuinfo is showing you the processors.. not cores
<glaucous_> bastid_raZor, it shows me Processor 0 and Processor 1, and on each of them it also says: "cpu cores	: 2"
<rww> gnat_x: Ubuntu's default configuration unmarks depends of a metapackage when you remove the metapackage.
<bastid_raZor> glaucous_: okay.
<rww> gnat_x: or something weird like that, anyway. It's a behavior I don't like and turn off, so I don't know the details.
<Kartagis> do you guys happen to know of a tool that allows me to grab the ID3 tag of an mp3 file?
<slow-motion> hi
<ikonia> Kartagis: there are id3 taggers in the repo
<ikonia> Kartagis: all will allow you to grab the tag
<Kartagis> ikonia, I installed mp3info but that works with ID3 1.x ?
<loopidity> is is possible to log into usb modems? or like AP?
<ikonia> Kartagis: should do
<Kartagis> ikonia, do you know of one that works with ID3 2.x ?
<Slart> loopidity: it would depend on the designers.. probably not though
<ikonia> Kartagis: most do, check out the descriptions when you search
<loopidity> Slart is there a standard ip like the routers? for ppp
<Slart> loopidity: in the old days you could communicate with the modem using at-commands and such.. change settings and whatnot
<loopidity> like 192.168.1.1
<erUSUL> !find id3 | Kartagis
<ubottu> Kartagis: Found: libid3-3.8.3-dev, libid3-3.8.3c2a, libid3tag0, libid3tag0-dev, audacious-dbg (and 17 others)
<Slart> loopidity: standard ip for routers?
<freeride> guys please advice icq aim client (except empathy pidgin kopete)
<loopidity> nevermind
<Slart> loopidity: oh.. but that's not standard.. that's like the starting page standard is www.google.com... sure many people have it that way but it's far far from a standard
<loopidity> like i can log into my router, can i also log into my usb modem
<iceroot> freeride: bitlbee (but you will not like it) so its not a good idea to ask for "best" applikations
<loopidity> and maybe see the logs?
<iceroot> loopidity: have a look at the manual from that device
<Nikon> is it safe to clear out everything in /var/log?
<freeride> iceroot why i won't?
<Random832> Nikon: why?
<abhinav_singh> I have latest version of ubuntu installed on my laptop..when i lock the screen it gets hanged........... how to solve this problem????????????????
<iceroot> freeride: its an irc-server :)
<Random832> abhinav_singh: don't lock the screen?
<Nikon> Random832: the logs have been growing exponentially for some reason
<freeride> iceroot i don't ask for the best, i ask for any application
<Random832> are you sure it's locking rather than putting in sleep mode that's the problem?
<iceroot> freeride: for acting as an icq, jabber, yahoo, msn client
<Random832> Nikon: find out which specific log has been growing 'exponentially'
<Nikon> Random832: 100 mb every 5 min
<erUSUL> !find icq
<ubottu> Found: licq, licq-dev, licq-plugin-autoreply, licq-plugin-console, licq-plugin-forwarder (and 7 others)
<iceroot> freeride: then irssi + screen + bitlbee as icq-client
<freeride> iceroot yeah, you're right!
 * Random832 notes that what you describe is actually linear growth, but i digress
<bastid_raZor> people still use icq?
<freeride> iceroot thanks!
<freeride> bastid_raZor Yeah i do
<Random832> Nikon: just deleting the file won't solve the problem, so you'll need to find out what one it is anyway
<Freyr>  is there a utility for exporting pdf files to open office spreadsheet files ?
<abhinav_singh> Random832... when i lock the screen ,some times it gets hanged.... not every time
<Nikon> ok
<Nikon> 1s
<freeride> bastid_raZor as anyone in my country
<erUSUL> Nikon: something is spamming the logs find the root cause
<bastid_raZor> freeride: maybe the fad died out here.
<Slart> Freyr: nope.. you can sometimes get text out of a pdf.. but even that isn't guaranteed
<lost_> here is a clip of my xorg.log
<loopidity> iceroot this device is crappy, its only built for windows/mac, and has no useful instructions
<xapienz> hello, everybody! I have maverick; hotkeys like 'Alt-Fx' work in xserver and I can't use 'Alt-F2' for example to open a command window - in this case I'm directed to tty2. What should I do?
<lost_> II) Loading extension DRI2
<lost_> (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
<lost_> (WW) Warning, couldn't open module nvidia
<lost_> (II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"
<lost_> (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<FloodBot4> lost_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lost_> (EE) No drivers available.
<erUSUL> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<iceroot> !info bitlbee | loopidity
<ubottu> loopidity: bitlbee (source: bitlbee): An IRC to other chat networks gateway. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4-2 (lucid), package size 306 kB, installed size 768 kB
<loopidity> lost_ please use pastebin
<freeride> bastid_raZor what messenger do you use?
<iceroot> loopidity: its in the repos
<lost_> didnt know that
<iceroot> loopidity: or are you talking about another topic?
<Nikon> the messages log is over 100mb
<loopidity> iceroot whats it for?
<bastid_raZor> freeride: empathy
<loopidity> i got the modem working in ubnntu(but have occassional problems)
<Nikon> the messages log is 120 mb, and the syslog is 260 mb
<BlaDe> erUSUL,  i've worked around t by using sshfs and mounting the remote location to ~/blah.com
<Nikon> and usr.log is over 400 mb
<Nikon> is it safe to delete all three?
<freeride> bastid_raZor what service do you use ( like msn yahoo, what?)
<freeride> bastid_raZor sorry for oftop
<xapienz> >> hello, everybody! I have maverick; hotkeys like 'Alt-Fx' work in xserver and I can't use 'Alt-F2' for example to open a command window - in this case I'm directed to tty2. What should I do?
<Slart> Nikon: yes.. but those sizes are very large.. you might want to check what is causing them to grow like that
<lost_> damn sorry bot
<ft_mn> geia sas
<red2kic> xapienz: #ubuntu+1
<bastid_raZor> freeride: !Y, aim, msn
<freeride> bastid_raZor thanks! Future in my country is coming :D
<iflema> Nikon in a terminal     sudo tail -n50 /var/log/syslog     and pastebin it
<Nikon> it seems like thousands of pulseaudio errors
<xapienz> red2kic: thanx
<red2kic> xapienz: No problem.
<bastid_raZor> freeride: heh, icq is by far not outdated. just not the norm where i live
<ft_mn> Hi people when im about to write a cd the procedure always stopes somewhere in the middle and the cd stays half burned of course(its ruined). Does anybody know whats the problem? im using ubuntu and my cdwriter is an IDE device (but it use to burn well)
<lost_> does it work really now http://paste.ubuntu.com/453863/
<abhinav_singh> I have latest version of ubuntu installed on my laptop..when i lock the screen it gets hanged........... how to solve this problem????????????????
<freeride> bastid_raZor it's the most popular where i live
<ikonia> abhinav_singh: is it the screen saver that hangs
<Nikon> actually yes this makes sense
<Nikon> thanks
<Nikon> ive not been able to use volume controls
<zingbats> Any idea why someone on the samba team has installed 10.04 desktop vanilla (ex4) and it has extended attributes, but my install of  the same setup does not?
<abhinav_singh> ikonia: i think so
<ft_mn> Hi people when im about to write a cd the procedure always stopes somewhere in the middle and the cd stays half burned of course(its ruined). Does anybody know whats the problem? im using ubuntu and my cdwriter is an IDE device (but it use to burn well)
<ikonia> abhinav_singh: it's a known issue with gnome-screen saver on certain hardware platforms,
<lost_> what doesnt make sense tp me is where does ubuntu gets the path from to load module name
<ikonia> abhinav_singh: it doesn't happen all the time does it ?
<abhinav_singh> ikonia: yes you are right..it does not happen all the times.
<ikonia> abhinav_singh: ok - that's a known problem at the moment
<abhinav_singh> ikonia:so is there any solution for this?
<jellow> Anyone know how i can copy paste from tty ( No Xorg ) ?
<skeeter101> carneiro:  morning
<lost_> http as me jellow
<Dr_Willis> jellow:  just on the console? install 'gpm' and use the mouse. is one way
<carneiro> skeeter101: morning .. so issue was fixed ?
<skeeter101> carneiro:  nope
<ikonia> abhinav_singh: not at this time
<jellow> lost_: What do you mean ?
<ikonia> !pastebinit | jellow
<ubottu> jellow: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<abhinav_singh> ikonia:Thanks for your help...
<carneiro> skeeter101: did i find the culprit ip conflict ..
<lost_> well the bot says it well
<Nikon> http://pastebin.ca/1889159
<skeeter101> carneiro:  yes I did.....the 000845 "whatever"/netronix.....is the second ethernet card i installed on that box
<jellow> Ok thanks Dr_Willis ikonia lost_
<ociredeF> hey guys, I know this isn't the right channel for this but since this is the only channel I ever visit you could tell me where to ask this... here goes the question:
<skeeter101> how can that be?
<ociredeF> how do I mask a gmail or other webmail account with a domain of my own?
<lost_> you can buy cheaper stuff from tiger giant
<carneiro> skeeter101: u shud not get an arp when u r unplugged :)
<rww> ociredeF: try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Nikon> thousands of pulseaudio erros and no volume controls : output of sudo tail -n50 /var/log/syslog => http://pastebin.ca/1889159
 * iflema thats over 30 a sec......
<carneiro> skeeter101: better get a laptop with linux on it ..
<skeeter101> carneiro:   yeah.....well when u get time and are willing to assist.....I would like to try again
<Nikon> iflema: ya i see D:
<skeeter101> carneiro:  I got a laptop with linux on it....sitting right here
<carneiro> skeeter101: wud help us to resolve the issue . Windows lacks the tools we need to resolve the problem :|
<Nikon> iflema: thanks for help pointing that out
<skeeter101> carneiro:  laptop is not my workstation
<carneiro> skeeter101: hmmm ok
<`````> I'm going for a vista + ubuntu dualboot, and would like to know if there was a way to customize GRUB, or GRUB alternatives to boot to windows after the certain amount of time in GRUB.
<Arc> does anyone know how to enable rndis networking in 10.04?
<Dr_Willis> `````:  you can set the defasult OS for Grub to boot.  and you may want to pick a more readable nick.
<Slart> `````: set windows to default and a timeout of X seconds
<vu1kan> how would i put a shortcut to a url on my desktop?
<`````> thankyou slart and Dr_willis. :)
<Dr_Willis> vu1kan:  to a web site? Hmm   cant say taht ive ever tried.
<Slart> vu1kan: easiest would be to just drag and drop from the firefox address bar
<vu1kan> tried that, it just springs back to the addy bar
<Slart> vu1kan: you might also use the gnome-open executable..
<Dr_Willis> firefox 'web site to go to'  as an executable also.. may work
<Nikon> so i guess the root of the problem is, how can i fix this: pulseaudio[#]: lock-autospawn.c: Cannot access autospawn lock.
<`````> Dr_Willis: I have `` registered, as well as a few short names with letters, but I didn't autologin, for some reason, and Nickserv bumped me :'|
<Slart> vu1kan: drag'n'drop works for me.. you just have to target the little weird symbol to the left of the address
<geekphreak> howdy all
<Dr_Willis> `````:  well that nick as i 'saw' it on the screen looks like the person chatting Above you is asking the actual question..  I almost replied to the wrong person
<Laurenceb> hi, I have issues with wifi on my acer aspire 5101
<Laurenceb> the signal is ~100%, but I can only ever connect for a second or two
<vu1kan> Slart *facepalm...just tried that...i was selecting the url and draggin it...it was trying to paste it to nowhere...i'm about to sack out
<Laurenceb> might it be this issue?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/369005
<Slart> vu1kan: =)
<Nikon> im about to run out of disk space again >.< is it safe to clear : /var/log/syslog, /var/log/messages, and /var/log/user.log
<Slart> Nikon: yes.. those are safe
<iflema> Nikon yes
<Nikon> thanks
<inveratulo> Nikon: are those files really that big or do you just have a small disk
<Nikon> both
<IdleOne> vu1kan: create a new launcher and put in the command filed " firefox %u www.yahoo.ca " no quotes for example
<kuttan_> Nikon: install localepurge that will get back lots of space, check the size log files..
<Slart> Nikon: basically everything ending in .gz in /var/log can be deleted.. I think even *all* the files in /var/log can be deleted without any problems.. but you can start with the packed up, older stuff.. that's the .gz files
<`````> Dr_Willis: I'm sorry if this is an obvious corrolary, but can GRUB2 be customized as well?
<Dr_Willis> vu1kan:  that only seems to work with specific url's - i just tried it with www.google.com (it worked) but with www.google.com/ig   it did not...
<Dr_Willis> `````:  of course it can.
<ceno> Hey guys
<Nikon> it is just those three
<Nikon> and all of the pulseaudio errors
<ceno> Anyone know how to properly disable journaling on ext4 filesystems?
<Nikon> like iflema said
<vu1kan> IdleOne, thx. that might work better, i want a link that opens in epiphany for a flash-based radio station
<Nikon> im getting 30 pulseaudio erros a second
<Dr_Willis> ceno:  when you format it to be ext4. it should make/enable the journal.
<Slart> vu1kan:   you can also create a launcher for    gnome-open http://someurl/with/extra_stuff   it should open in the default browser
<Dr_Willis> ceno:  if you disable the journal.. well.. Not sure thats possible.
<Dr_Willis> ceno:  that would basically be ext3 + some features.. which may not be doable IF it was allready formated as ext4
<kuttan_> ceno disable journal , means ext2fs
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: howdy
<Nikon> To put it in perspective, I just deleted syslog a minute ago and it is now 250mb and growing with pulseaudio errors
<Dr_Willis> Moo to geekphreak
<geekphreak> mooo
<ceno> Dr_Willis, I *think* it's possible, I think I saw a tutorial on a blog once, but I honestly don't remember. I think journaling is ruining performance on my system and I'd like to test it O_o
<geekphreak> ceno: what are you trying to do/
<ceno> kuttan_, you're saying that ext4 without journaling is ext2? that's... not really the case
<inveratulo> ceno: chances are its not journaling
<ceno> inveratulo, could be, there's only way to find out
<ceno> geekbuntu, disable journaling on ext4
<vu1kan> Slart, Dr_Willis, IdleOne, thx, got the custom launcher to do what i want
<Dr_Willis> ceno:  i dont  think that would be the case.  I do recall reading on the wiki page for ext4 that ext4 is 'partially' backwards compatiable with ext3/2 there are features that you may be using in ext4 that would make it impossible for you to 'downgrade' it to ext2/3
<IdleOne> vu1kan: glad to hear it
<kuttan_> ceno : well theoretically its not the case , but essentially it amounts to that..
<geekphreak> howdy IdleOne , long time
<IdleOne> hello geekphreak
<kuttan_> ceno , have you tried flags like norelatime in fstab
<geekphreak> arvind_k: sir hello
<skeeter101> careiro:  whenever you are ready......lol  I am at a loss and standing by
<ceno> kuttan_, yeah, I already have a set of tweaks I learned about to improve performance on my netbook
<skeeter101> carneiro:  whenever you are ready......lol  I am at a loss and standing by
<indus> does anyone know about awn
<indus> how to add a custom appl launcher to it
<ceno> Dr_Willis, ok, I'll keep digging for information
<Nikon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9402394
<Nikon> these two people seem to have the same problem
<vu1kan> now, my next annoyance: is it possible to customize the resolutions you can scroll through using ctrl+alt+(num+/-)?
<Dr_Willis> vu1kan:  ages ago it used to be.. but the use of those combo keys- is rather rarely used these days
<vu1kan> Dr_Willis knuts...i'm just wanting to remove the display shortcut in my panel
<Slart> vu1kan: I think those are the modelines defined in your xorg.conf.. if they aren't defined there xorg automatically generates them by talking to the graphics card and monitor.. you might be able to define the ones you want in your xorg.conf and hopefully only those will be enabled
<vu1kan> but retain the ablity to swap res on the fly
<Dr_Willis> vu1kan:  how often are you really needing to change res?
<vu1kan> Dr_Willis: three or four times a day...flash doesn't work in fullscreen since the update, so i use an inflated rez to emulate fullscreen on sites like megavideo
<freakynl> hi, are there any scripts in ubuntu's repository to automatically run iptables save/restore?
<abhi_nav> i have disabled the logoin sound from sys=admin=logins screen. but still it plays at each logoin. how to disable it?
<vu1kan> Slart i'll try defining my desired modes and see if that does what i want
<Dr_Willis> vu1kan:  if you are using compiz there is a 'zoom' feature  mouse wheel+windows key.
<vu1kan> Dr_Willis...my video adapter's a Voodoo 3...old, old card, couldn't do compiz if you held a gun to it's head
<Dr_Willis> vu1kan:  egads.. im suprised flash even works on it :) that is ols.
<theadmin> Does anyone know how to get the LinuxMint theme on Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> vu1kan:  there are some dock applets for xrandr also thats lets you change res. Or you could make some hotkeys that use xrandr
<vu1kan> 16mb o' vram, baby. better than my nVidia Vanta-8mb
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  find the theme.. drag it your themes dir. (or the appearance tool and let it install it)
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: As if it were that simple, as for where to find it... :/ I have no idea what is the name, used Linux Mint a long while ago
<skeeter101> ok guys, here is my issue, one ubuntu server with two nic cards, eth0 is internal with 192 ip, eth1 is external public ip....if both interfaces are up, I cannot hit the external ip, I must take down eth0 before I can hit eth1......anyone got any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  boot up a mint live cd.. check tgheir themes dir..
<theadmin> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  or check on gnome-look type sites.
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: To get the liveCD, I'll have to waste time to download it, and I can't, I'm leaving in the evening
<Dr_Willis> theadmin: check their repos perhaps.
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: "their" repos? Bah! They use same ones as Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  they have their own custome ones as well i recall. I seem to recall SOME app i used ages ago that did isntall the mint theme for me once...
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  it Might of been gstyle, or epidermis
<Dr_Willis> one of those grabbed a lot of differnt themes from 'somewhere' and let you install themn with a few clicks.
<theadmin> !find gstyle
<ubottu> File gstyle found in debian-installer, doc-linux-ja-html, dot2tex, extrema, gitg (and 11 others)
<theadmin> ...huh.
<VCoolio> abhi_nav: you'll need to do that as gdm user (you as user aren't active yet in the login screen; no use to disable the sound there; in terminal, enter this: sudo -u gdm gconftool-2 –-set /desktop/gnome/sound/event_sounds –-type bool false
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  the 2 were not in the repos
<skeeter101> hasn't anyone got an ubuntu server with two nic cards in it?  I am running version 9.10.....
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Oh, man... I see.
<Dr_Willis> i got 175  themes installed here.. No mint.. :)
<kryptyk> Morning all! Having a strange sound/hardware issue. Lucid is not recognizing my USB headphones. Output o 'dmesg' shows that they are attached, as does 'lsusb' - however, no sound applets or settings recognize anything that the built in sound card.
<Dr_Willis> I dont recall the mint theme being that.. err. outstanding. :)
<kryptyk> other than the built in sound card*
<Dr_Willis> the new Victory theme looks nice - but not exactly the kind of theme i like -> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/victory-is-amazing-fully-customizable.html
<Slart> skeeter101: sure.. I've got a 32bit ubuntu with two nics.. no problem pinging the outside nic from the system
<abhi_nav> VCoolio, isnt gthere any easy way? it give me the error that i should specify type when setting value
<Slart> skeeter101: I don't think I've done anything special to make it that way either.. it was the way it worked after I setup internet connection sharing, NAT and such
<VCoolio> abhi_nav: paste what I gave you in one line; the type is there: --type bool
<s3r3n1t7> I am currently attempting to run a virtual machine with Eucalyptus, but it terminates as soon as I attempt to run it. I've followed the instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC/PackageInstall
<APS> Hello
<APS> I am getting the following error - Vim: Caught deadly signal ABRT
<APS> Any clue?
<abhi_nav> VCoolio, ok. now done! thanks. but do i need to to all this command line each time I have to manage any setting? there is not easy way? why?
<APS> when I am trying to access VIM
<kryptyk> Morning all! Having a strange sound/hardware issue. Lucid is not recognizing my USB headphones. Output of 'dmesg' shows that they are attached, as does 'lsusb' - however, no sound applets or settings recognize anything other than the built in sound card.
<ikonia> APS: exactly what command are you actually using
<bergLNX> hi again :) installed google earth here, and when i load it i get en error telling me that it cant write to its cache folders, which are located in my home. is there i way i can give google earth these permission without sudo starting the application?
<APS> Vim: Caught deadly signal ABRT Friend any clue Why I am getting such error? it was working till y'day
<VCoolio> abhi_nav: gdm2 isn't as configurable yet as the old gdm; you can use https://launchpad.net/gdm2setup ; the tricky part is that the login screen doesn't belong to you as user but to gdm, so you can't edit it in your user's gconf-editor
<Dr_Willis> bergLNX:  its very lijkely you used sudo to run it in the past.. and That put the wrong permissions on the dirs. You could just delete the dirs.. and rerun the app as a user.
<Arc> can someone help me get rndis support running on ubuntu 10.04? it appears to be horribly broken since 9.10
<APS> ikonia: vim my_file.rb
<Arc> broken as in "not working at all"
<skoef> a
<abhi_nav> VCoolio, ok.
<DarkNemesis> i am setting up a router with ubuntu what port to set as tcp?
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  epidermis lets youi install the mint theme 'system wide' as if you had insstalled mint. (changes gdm and other things also i think)
<kryptyk> Morning all! Having a strange sound/hardware issue. Lucid is not recognizing my USB headphones. Output of 'dmesg' shows that they are attached, as does 'lsusb' - however, no sound applets or settings recognize anything other than the built in sound card.
<ikonia> APS: can you modify any other file
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Very cool.
<APS> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/05JERuLX
<dragon-eye> how to install tar.gz file ?
<s3r3n1t7> I am currently attempting to run a virtual machine with Eucalyptus, but it terminates as soon as I attempt to run it. I've followed the instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC/PackageInstall. Which log files would be most useful to check for this? There are a dozen and they're rather large
<VCoolio> dragon-eye: you don't ; it's an archive, extract it
<APS> ikonia: not a single file is opening
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  actually its a bit annoying in ways. :) what if i dont want the mint GDM/Plymouth stuff. :) but oh well. its just themes.
<abhi_nav> VCoolio, what is the differencfe between gdm2setup and python-gdm2setup? which one i need?
<ikonia> APS: oooh, that sounds serious, has it ever worked
<APS> ikonia: you can check the output #http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/05JERuLX
<Dr_Willis> dragon-eye:  what to do - Totally depends on what it actually is.
<bergLNX> Dr_Willis: hm, yeah ive been sudo running it a few times, but unfortunately deleting the folder didnt do much =/ it just recreated it, but still with limited access
<APS> ikonia: yes it was working till y'day
<ikonia> APS: what version of ubuntu is this
<Dr_Willis> bergLNX:  check your permissions on all the dirs in your users Home. they should be owned by your user, not root.
<ikonia> APS: as it looks like vim is somehow working with ruby built for 486 - which none of the ubuntu packages are
<APS> 10.04
<APS> ikonia: 10.04 I am using.
<ikonia> APS: that looks most most odd
<ikonia> APS: you've not got "vim-rails installed have you ?
<APS> Yes so any clue what best I can do to fix the issue
<VCoolio> abhi_nav: there is an howto included on top of the link I gave, install python-gdm2setup
<APS> yes
<APS>  rails-vim is installed.
<ikonia> APS: I think that's the issue - dump it
<bergLNX> Dr_Willis: yeah, theyre all owned my me...
<dragon-eye> sometime i download tar or gz file which written in C code. But i can't install it
<APS> ok
<Dr_Willis> vim my_file.rb  works here.. i dont have rails-vim installed. :)
<abhi_nav> VCoolio, ok.
<ikonia> I suspet rails-vim is the issue here
<APS> i mean dump it i didn't get
<Fanshawe> Hey everybody. Can someone link me to a good step-by-step for setting up LVM without formatting?
<Dr_Willis> bergLNX:  i would double check the subdirs also then.. one or more of them are proberly still owned by root. or it wouldebnt be saying that.
<ikonia> APS: remove that package
<APS> ok great let me try that..
<Nikon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1499290
<Nikon> could a reinstall of pulseaudio
<Nikon> fix this
<daniftodi> hello
<daniftodi> please help me use Scite for Java an PHP (autocomplete an sugestion)
<bergLNX> Dr_Willis: yeah its all mine... but i might be misunderstanding the error here...
<bergLNX> Dr_Willis: i think it wants to use something else, but it cant, so it use the home folder instead... hm, thanks though, ill have to dig a little deeper here :)
<s3r3n1t7> I am currently attempting to run a virtual machine with Eucalyptus, but it terminates as soon as I attempt to run it. I've followed the instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC/PackageInstall. I have installed all software and they are able to connect and communicate
<skeeter101> two default gw's cannot be configured within the interfaces file can there?
<skeeter101> one for eth0 and one for eth1?
<scorp_> I need help with installing Java Script. I tried installing it twice last night but could figure how to
<the_g0at> i just finish installing vmplayer but cant find it anywhere under applications, where is it hidding
<kaushal> is acl supported on ext4 filesystem ?
<APS> ikonia: I reinstalled Vim and its working fine now.  #thanks
<vu1kan> the_g0at: the install probably didn't add the launcher, you'll have to do it yourself
<mkulke_> hi, is there some non-root commandline tool to know whether there are updates available?
<the_g0at> gotcha
<the_g0at> thanks
<unop> mkulke_, apt-show-versions -u
<ikonia> APS: no problem
<APS> ikonia: Ok now got the issue the rubycomplete.vim was giving me a problem.
<kryptyk> Morning all! Having a strange sound/hardware issue. Lucid is not recognizing my USB headphones. Output of 'dmesg' shows that they are attached, as does 'lsusb' - however, no sound applets or settings recognize anything other than the built in sound card.
<pavlos> Hi all.After i updated to Lucid when i try to hibernate my laptop it power off ok but when i try to resume it, it just freeze with a blank screen.Any help?
<suresh> Hello, I have help regarding the top panel of desktop
<yeoj> I don't understand  why my cdrecorder isn't working, it shows up on a cdrecord --scanbus
<yeoj> does brasero do something different?
<crx> hello
<mkulke_> unop: thanks
<yeoj> maybe its a permissions thing?
<crx> who are you
<suresh> my younger brother had removed it by mistake
<crx> i am from china
<crx> where are you from
<psypher246> hi ubuntu fans, has anyone experienced the same thing, since upgarding to lucid i am unable to print from mozilla apps, until today in thought it was just firefox, but now it happens from tunderbird as well. print say they go thoruhg but nothing happens. all other apps print fine.
<crx> hihi
<crx> hi
<vu1kan> !hi | crx
<ubottu> crx: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<suresh> i am trying to restore it, but not able to get the network manger icon, volume controls in the notification area
<loopidity> evolution is still using the folders from my previous user name, which doesnt exist, how to tell it to use the current user home folder
<s3r3n1t7> crx, please don't talk random things in this channel. For offtopic chatter please go to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<cba123> Tracker or Beagle or Google-Desktop?
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<suresh> please somebody help me
<vu1kan> shuresh you'll have to re-create the panel...right click on your existing panel and select 'new panel'
<suresh> ok
<crx> sorry,
<loopidity> suresh try sudo gnome-panel restart
<crx> i do not known
<loopidity> my icons disappera at times also
<crx> i am a boy
<kryptyk> suresh: after recreating the panel, there is no sound option under 'Add to panel'
<suresh> ok
<crx> i want to study ubuntu
<loopidity> crx i like the thought
<loopidity> get some linux boojks
<kryptyk> Suresh: You have to add the 'Notification Area' - this will get your sound and network icons
<suresh> yes it is not there
<loopidity> get some vim books
<loopidity> get sume bash books
<suresh> how to add that
<abhi_nav> VCoolio, i installed that. but still login sound plays. :'(
<loopidity> crx and some python, c
<crx> how can i to study ubuntu,in the internet
<kryptyk> suresh: right click on the new panel and select 'Add to panel'
<suresh> ok
<vu1kan> suresh you'll wanna add the indicator applet for the sound button
<kryptyk> This will open a window where you can select several different things to add
<solkig> crx: check out the ubuntu pocket guide, it's a good start
<s3r3n1t7> Which user does samba use for writing when attempting to write a file via smb?
<solkig> crx: http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html
<kryptyk> One is called 'Notification area' or something similar - select that one and click 'Add'
<suresh> yes i got sound button
<loopidity> crx google for bash, python, vim , linux, c,  and study
<unop> s3r3n1t7, depends on the user that logged on to samba -- or guest by default
<Pici> !manual | crx
<ubottu> crx: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<suresh> for network icon....
<s3r3n1t7> unop, there's an actual user called guest that's used for that? I have a dir i want to be writable via the network but not world writable.
<abhi_nav> VCoolio, i remove gnome sound from startup aps. I hope it wll sove my probl.
<VCoolio> abhi_nav: then delete or rename the sound in /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo, it's something with 'ready' in the name
<kryptyk> Suresh: The network icon is part of the 'notification Area' panel applet
<abhi_nav> VCoolio, ok I wll try it later.
<suresh> oh
<suresh> got it
<suresh> great!
<unop> s3r3n1t7, yes, there is a samba user called guest for compatibility with the windows/NT user by the same name -- why don't you require users logon before writing to the dir?
<suresh> thanks kryptyk!!!
<kryptyk> No worries, Suresh!
<suresh> have a nice time!
<suresh> ubuntu rocks!!
<suresh> :-)
<Lewycanfly> +v
<s3r3n1t7> unop, it's running virtualized on a private network. The software that's used from windows doesn't authenticate properly for *insert mystical reason here*, so i'm just trying to solve this another way. As the network is private between the VM's the security is not all that relevant.
<vu1kan> is there a way to lock an entire panel to prevent changes to it?(beyond locking the individual applets to the panel)
<Hazamonzo> This might be silly. But i have an account from a while back on the ubuntu forums but for some reason i cannot post threads or replies... have i not confirmed my details or something?
<Hazamonzo> I signed up for this account a while back so i cannot remember what i did
<sveinse> Hello. In Lucid, is emacs honoring the xrdb database? It seems emacs is ignoring everying I put into .Xresources
<unop> s3r3n1t7,  well then, for the share definition (possibly in your smb.conf) --  add  ' guest ok = yes '  and ' read only = no '
<kryptyk> Having a strange sound/hardware issue. Lucid is not recognizing my USB headphones. Output of 'dmesg' shows that they are attached, as does 'lsusb' - however, no sound applets or settings recognize anything other than the built in sound card.
<s3r3n1t7> unop, thank you for the quick help
<Glowball> My Ubuntu 10.04 is having an extremely high load average (about 0.90 when doing completely nothing, except running top in a terminal (GNOME DE), right after boot plus a few minutes waiting to let it stabilize). I tried reinstalling it completely, but it didn't really help.
<sveinse> Setting "Emacs.fonts: Monospace-12" inside .Xresources seems to be ignored by emacs
<unop> s3r3n1t7, well worth bookmarking this - http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/
<Jerusalem420> how can i tell my ubuntu machine to use a specific DNS as opposed to whatever my ISP defaults to?
<s3r3n1t7> unop, nice find, didn't show for me earlier. Bookmarked
<ennui> can you see your HD's MBR in gparted?
<kryptyk> Morning all! Having a strange sound/hardware issue. Lucid is not recognizing my USB headphones. Output of 'dmesg' shows that they are attached, as does 'lsusb' - however, no sound applets or settings recognize anything other than the built in sound card.
<suresh> hello, how to store/save the bandwidth usage per session? is there any utility that can provide this facility?
<Glowball> My Ubuntu 10.04 is having an extremely high load average (about 0.90 when doing completely nothing, except running top in a terminal (GNOME DE), right after boot plus a few minutes waiting to let it stabilize). I tried reinstalling it completely, but it didn't really help. Any other possibility than downgrading to Karmic?
<sunta> suresh, see vnstat
<Jerusalem420> how can i tell my ubuntu machine to use a specific DNS as opposed to whatever my ISP defaults to?
<BluesKaj> kryptyk, do have pulseaudio , there might be a setting there for peripheral / aux audio out
<sunta> Jerusalem420, see /etc/resolv.conf
<petrus> I am having problems with chromium on lucid. I used to run it with the vimium extension but that completely stopped working a few weeks ago. the current versions: chromium 6.0.446.0 (50564) Ubuntu 10.04 ;  vimium 1.18. Anybody having similar problems? Thanks.
<Jerusalem420> thanks sunta
<zkriesse> hello subzero2000 and foxbuntu
<BluesKaj> kryptyk, in alsamixer make sure pcm is turned up and not muted
<suresh> i am using a prepaid mobile broadband connection, my isp does not provide usage i need to keep track of it onwards
<zkriesse> foxtrot: hello and welcome
<rascal999> using mail, how do i change the root email address?
<kryptyk> BluesKaj - I completely removed PulseAudio immediately after installing the OS..
<sunta> suresh, see vnstat !
<suresh> sunta: where can i find that?
<kryptyk> BluesKaj, the problem is not that there is no sound - the audio system does not even recognize that the headphones are connected
<sunta> suresh, sudo apt-get install vnstat
<sunta> suresh, apt-cache show vnstat
<kryptyk> Yet the OS sees them as being connected
<suresh> ok
<foxtrot> Hi, im installing ubuntu off an external USB cdrom, and it gets to the ubuntu with 5 red blinking dots under it, andthen after like 5-10 minutes all the dots go red and then thescreen flashesand goes black and stilll hasnt come back
<foxtrot> anyonehaveanyideas
<BluesKaj> kryptyk, yeah unfortunately redirecting audio to a USB device is a known problem
<kryptyk> BluesKaj - the strange thing is that they worked fine previously. Then one day - nothing. Strangely enough, the volume controls on the headset adjust the system volume. But the sound subsystem does not see them as an output device
<theadmin> foxtrot: use spaces properly, please, english is not japanese. As for that, LiveCD WILL take long to boot on old systems, and not only booting from CDrom is slow by itself, a USB CDrom is yet slower.
<mataks> help i can't copy and paste file in my external USB, why is that?
<theadmin> mataks: Permissions?
<foxtrot> theadmin: I am using a very small netbook and the spacebar doesnt always catch
<mataks> theadmin, how to access it? i am root
<foxtrot> theadmin: the cdrom isnt even spinning anymore though
<syron> Hey guys, I got a weird problem, I cannot right click on desktop :/
<foxtrot> how long shouldI give it?
<foxtrot> its a Pentium M 1.4ghz w/ 1gb of RAM
<theadmin> foxtrot: Oh... did you verify the CD? It took about 7 minutes to boot here (Live session) or 3 minutes for just installer
<foxtrot> its the Desktop Edition from ubuntu.com
<theadmin> foxtrot: And it's an ancient machine, so I guess something is wrong there.
<sunta> mataks, root always bad but you should find your mount beneath /media/
<foxtrot> oh is ubuntu not useful on older hardware?
<foxtrot> shoot
<sunta> foxbuntu, clean keyboard?;)
 * foxtrot ponders what to do for an OS on this old Dell D400 laptop
<loewi> foxtrot: Pentium M, 1 GHz, 1GB RAM, live-CD takes 12 min to reach the desktop, afterwards runs snappy
<theadmin> foxtrot: No, that's not what I mean... My machine is 10 years old. Ubuntu works fine but Live session took fracking long to boot
<Beelsebob> I'm having a very weird issue with ssh...
<foxtrot> loewi: so I should keep waiting?
<Beelsebob> when the machine first starts, it's not accessible
<foxtrot> it been...7-8 minutes
<Beelsebob> if I locally, run *something* that uses the network (e.g. netstat, or ssh localhost), it suddenly starts accepting connections
<Worms> foxbuntu, it is better to install with live usb if your laptop supports. use unetbootin. Its fast
<loewi> foxtrot: I wait 12 min for it to start - depends on you CD-Drive, etc
<theadmin> Did Lubuntu receive official acknowledgement from Canonical yet?
<foxtrot> its a 24x USB cdrom
<Worms> foxtrot, ^^
<foxtrot> loewi: i just think its crashing/freezing
<SwedeMike> foxtrot: you'd be better off putting it on a 1G (or larger) USB stick, much quicker.
<foxtrot> my laptop doesnt support that i dont think
<sunta> foxtrot, maybe CD burn went wrong? hang on another 10min and make an bootable USB-stick if system still not up
<foxtrot> what do I use to convert this 10.04 .iso to a flash drive? unetbootin?
<geof270> Hello. Which is more stable, ubuntu server or desktop/alternate, 10.04, lucid, and would anyone recommend KDE-desktop loaded on top?
<theadmin> foxtrot: Either this or usb-creator
<theadmin> foxtrot: Unetbootin worked sweet for me
<Pici> foxtrot: You can try using the alternate CD if you'd just like to install Ubuntu, it does not load a Live session.
<foxtrot> does that work in windows?
<erUSUL> geof270: if you are going to use it as a dektop use the desktop version
<Pici> geof270: They are all stable.
<foxtrot> yeah i just want to install it
<theadmin> geof270: KDE is fine. Both are same stability, just different packages. Desktop and alternate have only 1 difference: You can't try the live session with the alternate
<erUSUL> foxtrot: yes unetbootin works in windows
<foxtrot> Pici: link?
<theadmin> foxtrot: http://unetbootin.sf.net
<Pici> foxtrot: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate
<geof270> I wouldn't say stable. I've had trouble w kubuntu 10.04 crashing
<ralnaemi> What's the most common reason for conky not appearing?
<ralnaemi> Other than a faulty .conf
<geof270> But I had ubuntu-desktop  loaded on top
<p1l0t> ralnaemi - not being installed :P
<Worms> foxtrot, use lili live usb creator, not unetbootin. Unetbootin works fine for live session but breaks while installing (only lucid).
<meowbuntu> Joshmuffin: i have the 64 bit bersion of ubuntu on my amd 64 bit computer in system moniter it only shows 3gig ram i read that 64 bit os would be able to read the full 4
<geof270> So I'm wondering if I should start w unbuntu first, the load kubuntu-destop
<ralnaemi> p1l0t: That was inappropriate. The great leader will proceed to terminate you.
<foxtrot> worms: where can I get that? is it free?
<ceno> hey guys
<meowbuntu> anyone know
<ikonia> meowbuntu: know what, what's up
<sunta> meowbuntu, show uname -a output
<meowbuntu> i have the 64 bit bersion of ubuntu on my amd 64 bit computer in system moniter it only shows 3gig ram i read that 64 bit os would be able to read the full 4
<ceno> anyone know if it's possible to uninstall all things ubuntu one, but retaining the ubuntu one music store?
<ikonia> meowbuntu: can you show me the output of "umame -a" please
<syron> anyone know how to fix right-click on desktop? Can't do that :/ but my mouse is working perfectly on other windows and panels... :/
<geof270> For instance, upgrades that include a kernel upgrade 2.36.22 don't always load, and 'recovery mode' never works
<meowbuntu> Linux minty9-laptop 2.6.32-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 08:09:38 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<meowbuntu> ^ ikonia
<ikonia> meowbuntu: now can you do the output of "free" please
<abhi_nav> syron, try runninc 'nautilus' in terminal and then try.
<Worms> foxtrot, yes its is free. Works well.http://www.linuxliveusb.com/. Donot use  persistent option, it makes it slower.
<Pici> meowbuntu: Are you running Mint?
<syron> abhi_nav, I did that, I tried nautilus & and the filebrowser popped up, but I still can't right click on desktop :/
<vu1kan> ack...i locked down my panel in gconf-editor, but when i ran gnome-panel restart it restored the default panels ONTOP of my custom one...what command should i use to restart the panel?(to re-apply the unlocked state i already toggled)
<abhi_nav> syron, hmm
<meowbuntu> i do run mint on this laptop as my main os y
<ikonia> ughhh
<ikonia> meowbuntu: mint isn't supported here
<meowbuntu> i am using ubuntu 10 atm
<ikonia> meowbuntu: sorry, didn't know you where running mint
<ikonia> meowbuntu: ok - so you're having this problem in ubuntu - not mint
<meowbuntu> i have several os on this machine
<meowbuntu> yes
<sunta> meowbuntu, boot into ubuntu
<meowbuntu> adn in the latest mint too
<ikonia> meowbuntu: show me the output of "free" please
<sunta> meowbuntu, show "free"
<meowbuntu> thats y i am on ubuntu and in here as it more the ubuntu problem
<ech0s7> hi
<ech0s7> Why in java font selector i haven't DejaVu Sans Book, but only DejaVu Sans (Plain/Boild/Italic) differently to gnome font selector ?
<wildbat> ech0s7, coz java sucks
<ech0s7> wildbat: what ?
<meowbuntu> ikonia: Linux minty9-laptop 2.6.32-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 08:09:38 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> meowbuntu: no - the output of "free" please
<meowbuntu> oops ikonia              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached Mem:       3800176    1346864    2453312          0     101976     417144 -/+ buffers/cache:     827744    2972432 Swap:       522104          0     522104
<meowbuntu> ikonia: just wondering could it be the bios not able to read it
<ikonia> meowbuntu: 1.) I don't think your upt to date with your laptop - that kernel is not the latest available, 2.) I think you have a hardware error with some of your ram then
<meowbuntu> or bios is not set up
<ikonia> meowbuntu: that shows ubuntu can only see 3gig of ram, so it's got to be hardware related
<sunta> meowbuntu, do an sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<sunta> meowbuntu, might watch for PAE-kernel too
<ikonia> sunta: why ??? he's using 64 bit
<augdawg> i am using the gimp and i resized an image, but when i save it, it is small compared to the icon that is on my desktop. does anyone know how to fix this?
<meowbuntu> sunta: will that upgrade the kernel and latest stuff
<ikonia> sunta: the PAE kernel has no relevence
<sunta> ikonia, sorry u right
<martiner> When running "top" how can i tell the difference between daemon processes and regular ones?
<ikonia> meowbuntu: you can't
<ikonia> meowbuntu: sorry - not you
<ikonia> martiner: you can't
<skeeter101> if there is someone out there willing to help me solve my issue, please dcc me.  Been here all night and still at a loss......
<martiner> Hmm.... thats wierd.. I was given that quwstion for school....
<ikonia> skeeter101: what's the issue
<meowbuntu> come to think of it this is a new install yesterday i dont think i haev done any updates so far
<meowbuntu> that could be the problem
<ikonia> meowbuntu: it's not
<kjkjava> martiner: if it ends with d
<meowbuntu> and also bios
<ikonia> kjkjava: that's nonsense
<kjkjava> martiner: and run by root. ha, I know
<skeeter101> ikonia:  one ubuntu box, two nic cards, eth0 is internal, eth1 is external....when both are up, I cannot ping or access the external ip
<ikonia> kjkjava: if you know it's nosense - don't miss-lead people
<ikonia> martiner: ignore kjkjava comments
<kjkjava> ikonia: my appologies...
<Adem> skeeter101:  because its lan rofl.
<martiner> Really? Ok.. got my hopes up there
<ikonia> skeeter101: look at your default route
<ikonia> Adem: how is it being on a lan a problem ?
<augdawg> does anyone know how to resize an image thats on my desktop so that it matches an image that i jusat made in the gimp?
<Adem> pinging is usually to see if a wan ip responds
<Adem> correct me if im wrong
<ikonia> Adem: you're VERY wrong
<ikonia> Adem: so research what you say before laughing at someone
<Adem> lol sorry
<Adem> was taking a wild stab
<sunta> ping is sending ICMP packets
<BluesKaj> kryptyk, this is quite an old script fix , but it might be worth a try,  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/usb-speakers-as-default-649705/#post3187306
<ikonia> Adem: if you don't know what you're saying - best not to offer adice
<Adem> i was laughing at what i said, not what he asked
<ikonia> advice
<Adem> advice
<Adem> *
<Adem> lol
<FloodBot4> Adem: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<skeeter101> ikonia:  as of now the default gw is for the internal lan.....
<tristangage> hey jord
<ikonia> skeeter101: are both networks up ?
<LjL> martiner: uhm, i don't think there is a reliable way to tell a daemon process from a vanilla one... they're the same thing. a daemon will generally not have a controlling terminal, but then so do X11 clients
<skeeter101> ikonia: is probably why I cannot ping the external correct?
<skeeter101> yes they are
<ikonia> skeeter101: correct, the interneal gateway will probably have no idea how to route externally
<skeeter101> ikonia:  what is required to make it work?
<ikonia> skeeter101: I'd suggest making your default gateway your external gateway machine, then making your internal network card a route for the private lan range
<martiner> LjL, yeah, thats my understanding aswell... But the teacher wants an answer im afraid.. grrr
<ikonia> skeeter101: that way anything thats not on your lan gets routed out of the external interface, rather than internal
<sunta> martel, the answer can be "you cannot see zombie status within top"
<meowbuntu> i have an error when trying to update E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<meowbuntu> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<ikonia> sunta: you can see zombie processes in top - it lists them as "zombie"
<LjL> martiner: well, "ends with d" really is the closest i can think of, although it's obviously just a loose convention, and you can easily have daemons with names not ending with d, or normal processes that do end with d.
<ikonia> !fixdpg | meowbuntu
<skramer_> martiner: in fact, you can see the status of each process
<martiner> skramer_, Yeah?
<skeeter101> ikonia:  could you assist me in doing that?  I can provide whatever info u need....I have been at this far too long.....
<ikonia> skeeter101: how did you set your network cards up (what tool)
<evon> How do i restart all my sound devices? Pulse, alsa etc?
<skramer_> martiner: in top, it's the column just left to the "% CPU " column
<LjL> martiner: it's also true that they're usually run as root, although that too is really no guarrantee at all
<skeeter101> ikonia:  terminal
<ikonia> skeeter101: ok - so you neet to use the route command "route add/route delete" to add and remove the routes to make your external card default and
<martiner> skramer_, all I have there are s:s, and one R
<ikonia> however I must away now to other things
<LjL> martiner: yeah, most processes will be sleeping most of the time, whether or not they're daemons
<martiner> Got damn trick questions :p
<martiner> Thanks for your help everyone
<skramer_> martiner: R is running process, S is sleeping process
<wildbat> how do i set the account "guest" auto logout after inactive like 5 min ?
<kryptyk> BluesKaj, thanks, but still no luck. I can't set the USB headset to be default by editing the files because the sound system does not even recognize that they are attached - even though the OS does.
<skramer_> martiner: D means "uninteruptable sleep" which should be a daemon, then
<LjL> skramer_: but then none of my daemons is currently in that state
<martiner> This was a trickier question than i imagined....
<augdawg> how can i get clamav to test thinga outside of my home folder?
<sunta> does SMTP really stand for "send message to person"?
<sunta> jk, pls dont kick
<sunta> I got that asked
<kleetus> I am trying to understand pulseaudio as it is used in 10.04. I have a epia cn13000G board and audio seems to play in rythmnbox and mplayer, but no actually sound eminates from my headphones plugged into the output 3.5mm jack. I ran alsamixer and made sure all outputs were not muted and that the audio controls in the upper right of gnome were not muted either, where should I look next?
<LjL> simple mail transfer protocol, sunta
<augdawg> nice one, sunta
<sunta> heard someone explaining SMTP so someone with that
<indus> augdawg, it shows directories
<BluesKaj> kleetus, make sure the pcm ctrl is turned up
<indus> kleetus, i suggest you only fiddle with the sound properties applet on panel, pulseaudio can be complex
<augdawg> indus: but it wont let me search my entire drive if im dual booting windows, will it?
<vak> !spellcheck
<indus> augdawg, windows drive iam not sure
<PuffTheMagic> how do i make init scripts verbose
<PuffTheMagic> i cant see any output
<theadmin> sunta: SMTP stands for Simple Mail Transfer Protocol
<kleetus> BluesKaj:  is that in the audio control panel or alsamixer?
<indus> augdawg, i suggest using awast for linux
<PuffTheMagic> and cant debug why this service aint starting
<augdawg> okay thanks indus ill keep looking
<vak> How to install additional spell-check dictionaries (e.g. for Empathy) ?
<BluesKaj> kleetus, both
<indus> augdawg, clamav aint good anti virus really
<kleetus> BluesKaj:  great thanks
<augdawg> indus, avast for linux: ive tried it and i love it but for some reason when i run it gibves an error
<indus> augdawg, what error
<indus> augdawg, try the latest one ?
<augdawg> im not sure indus.
<indus> augdawg, their recent windows version is so great
<augdawg> i removed it after it stared working indus.
<augdawg> whos, avast?
<indus> augdawg, ?
<skeeter101> ikonia:  what you suggested to me, should that give me "two" defaults showing the gw's for both nic cards?
<augdawg> indus ill try again in get back to you in a sec. ill go instal it again.
<Oer> hi
<indus> augdawg, but in either software iam not sure if windows drives can be scanned ,
<indus> iam downloading now so lets see
<augdawg> indus can at least search installed apps on ubuntu?
<augdawg> im not sure how but it seems they overlooked that
<indus> augdawg, applications , no , folders and drives yes
<indus> and cd s
<augdawg> okay thanks. i wished theyd added that
<augdawg> indus im dowbloading it right now
<indus> augdawg, why do u need an anti virus btw
<augdawg> indus it just seems like a good idea to have
<augdawg> one
<indus> ok
<indus> sure
<augdawg> i hate the registration thing for avast though
<augdawg> indus
<indus> me too :) but its to know how many users actually instaleld it :)
<jpds> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<indus> augdawg, is your nick based on auggy doggy
<augdawg> no its not but who is that
<augdawg> i8ndus
 * indus remembers an animation 
<augdawg> 'not its not indus but who is that
<BluesKaj> kryptyk, here'a another fix ,it's a bit more recent , http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/07/08/how-i-got-my-usb-headset-to-work/
<indus> augdawg, some cartoon character
<augdawg> okay. im filling out registration right now
<indus> augdawg, you can run without it for 60 days
<trans> hello everyone
<trans> need little help regarding gdesklets
<augdawg> indus well i already have it from when i used it befroe
<arunkumar413> hi,friends i found this open source software and want to compile it for ubuntu. plz help me
<trans> i installed gdesklets recently but i dont know how to start it
<Slart> arunkumar413: which software is it?
<nan77240> r
<indus> arunkumar413, first step is to install the build-essential package
<p1l0t> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<arunkumar413> the source is in c++
<kryptyk> BluesKaj, I really appreciate the effort. Unfortunately, that link will still not get me going. It outlines configuring the settings for the headset. The problem is, even though the headset is connected and recognized by the OS (confirmed with 'dmesg' and 'lsusb') no sound applets show it as an output device
<indus> augdawg, oh they require compulsory registration ?
<kryptyk> It is like it is not even connected as far as the sound subsystem is concerned even though the OS sees it
<arunkumar413> indus: the source is in c++ and i installed g++ compiler.
<indus> arunkumar413, install the build-essential package for any compilations
<augdawg> indus: im not sure what that means but i just installed it and its not showing up in my apps
<arunkumar413> indus: http://www.suigyodo.com/online/e/index.htm
<djl> whois Cesar_Augusto_U
<indus> augdawg, its in accessories
<indus> Slart, http://www.suigyodo.com/online/e/index.htm
<augdawg> djl: caesar augustus/ son i think
<MyNickWasInUse> can someone tell me whats wrong? [http://cl.ly/b707445ab28411aab415]
<arunkumar413> indus: the site says that it is tested on knoppix
<augdawg> indus: its still not showing up. that happens to me alot and i dont nkow why
<indus> augdawg, just start from terminal
<indus> avast
<augdawg> indus trying that
<BluesKaj> kryptyk, did you try or are you assumeing the tutorial won't work due to the dmesg  output?
<indus> arunkumar413, did you read the 'read me' ?
<sunta> soccer soon....
<augdawg> indus it says it cannot initialize enigne: invalid argument in terminal
<sockets> soccer soon??
<arunkumar413> indus: ya,there is nothing in it
<sunta> england in 30min
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<iceroot> sunta: its offtopic and england has nothing to do with soccer
<indus> augdawg, hmm
<sockets> OK, sorry.
<indus> augdawg, not sure what that error is
<sunta> lol
<augdawg> i have no clue indus
<indus> augdawg, i downloaded but its asking for key :) iam too lazy to do that
<geof270> Hello, anyone have problems w ureadahead on Lucid?
<augdawg> could it be that im running ful ubuntu on a netbook?
<theadmin> geof270: What kind of?
<kryptyk> BluesKaj - I tried the guide, but the step 'Select USB Headset' in the sound window is not possible. I cannot select it and configure it because no sound applet on this machine sees it as an output device. The only thing that shows up on any sound applet is the built in sound card
<augdawg> indus could it be that i am running full ubuntu on a netbook?
<arunkumar413> indus: in the read me file it asks to typo qmake
<BluesKaj> kryptyk, ok, bummer :(
<kryptyk> BluesKaj - Indeed. I appreciate your efforts just the same though
<indus> arunkumar413, yes then do it but have you instaled the package i told you
<arunkumar413> indus: i typed,it asks to install qt-dev-tools
<MyNickWasInUse> guys, i'm getting an error with 'make' command in terminal
<MyNickWasInUse> i don't know whats wrong :/
<indus> augdawg, hmm netbook
<augdawg> indus it usually works fine though
<indus> augdawg, must be some other error, try restart pc
<arunkumar413> indus: what is the build essential package
<augdawg> okay ill be right back
<BluesKaj> kryptyk, np
<indus> !build-essential
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<augdawg> indus ill be right back
<VCoolio> MyNickWasInUse: what are you 'making' and paste the error on paste.ubuntu.com
<indus> arunkumar413, it is compulsory to compile anything on ubuntu or debian, and you wont have to install other things individually
<indus> arunkumar413, just type sudo apt-get install build-essential
<frxstrem> is there a program capable of opening .dat files in Ubuntu?
<indus> frxstrem, dat is not a format really, this is probably a video ?
<aleray> hi, where can I find usb-modswitch? it doesn't seem to be in synaptic
<MyNickWasInUse> how do i copy/paste from terminal?
<frxstrem> indus: okay, more specifically I believe it's the allegro .dat format (no, it is not a video, it's more like a file archive)
<arunkumar413> indus: is that available in the lucid CD-ROM
<bazhang> aleray, perhaps a typo? modeswitch?
<indus> arunkumar413, dont you have internet ?
<MyNickWasInUse> okay nvmi found it
<MyNickWasInUse> lol
<arunkumar413> indus: ya
<indus> arunkumar413, dont think its there in cd rom
<pranay_09> while downloading a package via Synaptic package manager in ubuntu when i go for system shutdown , the system does not inform me that a download is in progress, so how can i incorporate this feature?
<augdawg> indus still says same thing
<arunkumar413> indus: dialup
<indus> arunkumar413, download from internet through synaptic
<skeeter101> hey guys, after I remove the default gw from the internal side and I do a "ip route", I am seeing a 169.254.0.0.....where did that come from?
<MyNickWasInUse> VCoolio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/453923/
<Jerusalem420> i'm working on a setting up a website who DNS data hasn't had time to promulgate. so I edited /etc/resolv.conf and put in the dns of the hosting company. the site loads fine, but, it can't resolve google/yahoo/ etc. how can i set up resolv.conf so i dont have to keep switching back and fourth between two copies?
<indus> arunkumar413, dial up? why  ?
<indus> arunkumar413, mtnl has 2 mbps for 250 rupees
<unop> skeeter101, hosts assign themselves addresses in that range when they are unable to get an address from a DHCP server.
<arunkumar413> indus: i'm from AP no MTNL here
<theadmin> Anyone, please tell me a way to disable any shutdown procedures via GNOME, or make it ask a sudo password
<augdawg> indus thanks anyway though
<indus> arunkumar413, AP, bsnl ? or some other airtel ?
<indus> augdawg, search forums of avast for a solution
<skeeter101> unop:  why would it be trying to obtain an ip from the dhcp server.....everything is manually set
<VCoolio> MyNickWasInUse: looks disturbing; check if there is a README file for instructions
<arunkumar413> indus: bsnl cdma NIC
<indus> arunkumar413, you will have to download that package to do any compiling
<Pici> theadmin: You may want to look into the pessulus or sabayon packages, as they might be able to lockdown those gnome tools.
<arunkumar413> indus: ok finished downloading
<indus> arunkumar413, thta was fast
<indus> arunkumar413, how is this a dial up
<Pici> theadmin: I haven't done any of that myself, just happened to find an article about them long ago.
<indus> arunkumar413, you have bsnl data card ?
<pakair> aleray, usb-modeswitch and data is available on synaptic
<unop> skeeter101, might just be cruft from before the address was set -- in any case, it's nothing to worry about, it's only normal.
<arunkumar413> indus: ya
<indus> arunkumar413, thats a broadband data card with 3 mbps
<arunkumar413> indus: not data card its a CDMA NIC device
<indus> arunkumar413, anyways , now try compiling
<dragon-eye> is there any IDs tool for web ?
<indus> augdawg, what was taht error you got ?
<aleray> pakair, I'm trying to install it from a liveusb ubuntu netbook remix, maybe that's the reason?
<augdawg> indus same one as in the terminal
<augdawg> invalid argumnet could not initialize
<pakair> aleray, that might be. I use 10.04 LTS
<aleray> pakair, or I need to enable universe repository ??
<augdawg> soemhting like tht
<skeeter101> unop:  the only way I can access the external ip on that box, is to turn off/disable eth0.....is there a way to have both interfaces up and ping/access either the internal ip or the external ip?
<indus> aleray, download the packages from ubuntu package site, packages.ubuntu.com
<indus> aleray, hmm nvm
<arunkumar413> indus: omg! have to download the qt-3 dev-tools to compile.it about 19mb
<indus> !info usb-modeswitch
<ubottu> usb-modeswitch (source: usb-modeswitch): mode switching tool for controlling "flip flop" USB devices. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1.0-2 (lucid), package size 32 kB, installed size 136 kB
<indus> aleray, is in universe
<unop> skeeter101, yes, delete the default route for eth0 and add it in again with a metric higher than the metric of the other default route.
<h00k> !away > TannerF
<ubottu> TannerF, please see my private message
<skeeter101> unop:  thank you for the advice, but I am confused, how do I specify "a metric higher"???
<skeeter101> unop:  and does the gw for both interfaces need to be set within the interfaces file?
<debuggerboy> \quit
<arunkumar413> indus: r u there
<TannerF> h00k: The last time i changed it was almost 9 hours ago, there are plenty of other people who do it much more often than that.
<vitium> is there a way I can download the packages from synaptic as .deb files to my hard drive? (without installing them)
<sunta> yes
<theadmin> vitium: apt-get -d
<sunta> vitium, apt-get -d
<ubuntu>  /nick ralf
<vitium> theadmin and sunta: so I'd do "sudo apt-get -d packagename"?
<h00k> TannerF: the message politely explains it, it's something we ask people not to do in this channel (or other busy channels, for that matter)
<theadmin> vitium: yep. It will be saved in /var/cache/apt/archives/, then just take it from there
<LjL> vitium: yes, then the downloaded packages will be in /var/cache/apt/archive
<aleray> indus, can't find it with universe repository activated as well
<vitium> theadmin LjL Can I clear my cache first? How would I do that?
<theadmin> vitium: sudo apt-get clean
<aleray> am i missing something?
<vitium> theadmin thanks
<unop> skeeter101, if you are using the interfaces file -- you can specify a metric for the interface e.g.   metric 20
<unop> skeeter101, see ''man 5 interfaces''
<indus> aleray, what exactly are you rtrying to do
<Brozilla> hi !!
<aleray> indus dam it there was a typo indeed!
<aleray> sorry
<indus> aleray,ok
<aleray> thansk for your help
<indus> aleray, you want to use this package for what ? i had to use it for my usb broadband device
<Brozilla> im having probs with ubuntu 10.04 hanging on startuo on black screen sometimes shows desktop but nothing..
<indus> arunkumar413, iam here
<indus> arunkumar413, well, install whatever it asks
<sisif> Hello. I`ve just installed hdcpd3, but when I try to start it by /etc/init.d i get a message about nothing being writer in config. What exactly should I write there?
<arunkumar413> does your network manager detect ur bsnl modem
<indus> arunkumar413, that is the problem with compiling, is a pain
<Brozilla> im having probs with ubuntu 10.04 hanging on startup on black screen sometimes shows desktop but nothing..
<theadmin> Brozilla: Don't repeat too often
<Brozilla> plz
<Brozilla> k
<arunkumar413> indus: i'm using wvdial to connect.it is very old
<indus> arunkumar413, well it helps configure it , i have reliance and photon, i had to use mode switch package to detect as modem\
<indus> arunkumar413, bah wvdial thats all old stuff, its easy now
<indus> arunkumar413, the problem with new mobile devices is, it is detected as a usb device and not as modem
<irvy> anyone have a good suggestion for a photo slideshow software? preferably one that exports to a video file
<arunkumar413> indus: how to solve the bug. in 9.10 also i couldnt connect using network managre
<indus> arunkumar413, so the usb modeswitch package helps detect properly
<indus> arunkumar413, can you show me a pic of your device,
<BluesKaj>  irvy , try xscreensaver
<arunkumar413> indus: ya
<burn> can anyone tell me how I make a KVM vm without NAT bridging?
<edbian> burn, Have you check out synergy?
<burn> edbian: synergy?
<indus> arunkumar413, ah yes that stupid card, how do you plug it in
<Pici> edbian: I believe burn is talking about the virtualization technology, not a KVM switch.
<edbian> burn, It's virtual kvm software.  Allows you to control any computer on your lan using 1 mouse and keyboard.
<bjor> Allows you to use keyboard/mouse on multiple machines via lan
<irvy> BluesKaj: can you export to video?
<burn> edbian: ?? my question is kvm networking relateed
<edbian> burn, Is that helpful or are you talking about virtualizing
<arunkumar413> indus: ya i know
<unperson> Hi.  I think I b0rked by flashplugin, and I'm hoping someone can help.  When I was running karmic I tried to install a different version of flashplugin, so I replaced /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so.  In lucid I wanted to go back to using the default, so I deleted libflashplayer.so and then uninstalled and reinstallled the flashplugin-installer package.  However, when I try to view flash firefox tells me I need to install
<unperson>  the plugin and at the terminal it says "*** NSPlugin Viewer  *** ERROR: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory".  What should I do?
<indus> arunkumar413, what is max speed in that card?
<arunkumar413> 144kbps
<carneiro> skeeter101:  u there ?
<arunkumar413> indus: 144kbps
<indus> arunkumar413, ah omg,
<zodaice> 555
<indus> arunkumar413, youa student ?
<cristim> hi, is there a way to make NetworkManager use custom VPN routes towards network devices instead of Ip addresses?
<arunkumar413> indus: ya,just completed by b.tech
<indus> arunkumar413, anyways, dont know how to conenct that card , but try using 10.04
<indus> arunkumar413, and configure the device in mobile broadband
<indus> arunkumar413, but you will need usb modeswtich packagei  think
<arunkumar413> indus: yes is it configure it in mobile broadband. It tries to dial and gives "network disconnected-you are offline now"
<soreau> unperson: Try reinstalling flashplugin-nonfree package
<unperson> It looks to me like with the flashplugin-installer package that mozilla should be using the flashplugin-alternative.so library not the libflashplugin library.
<unperson> soreau, You mean flashplugin-installer or flashplugin-nonfree?
<arunkumar413> indus: usbmodswitch?
<arunkumar413> indus: how to install it
<indus> arunkumar413, ok remove device,then plug in again and type command dmesg | tail
<unperson> soreau, flashplugin-nonfree looks like it's an empty transitional package that just depends on flashplugin-installer.
<arunkumar413> indus: but removing the device will disconnect the irc
<indus> arunkumar413, yes but just want to see
<arunkumar413> ok
<indus> arunkumar413, remember commadn dmesg | tail
<indus> arunkumar413,  and save it and paste it
<Zakatharant> I have a question regarding the computer I'm using.  I am looking at the "sudo lshw" output, in Terminal. (OS: Lucid Lynx)  Trying to determine if this laptop is 64-bit capable or not.  There are conflicting "width" items in the output.  Some say 32 bits, others say 64 bits.  Which ones do I look at and which do I disregard?
<indus> arunkumar413, but wait
<arunkumar413> indus: ok
<indus> arunkumar413, since you have used wvdial , i think no need for that
<indus> arunkumar413, but i tried it myself, removed wvdial and used ubuntu packages usb-modeswitch and usb-modeswitch-data and it worked
<arunkumar413> indus: ok,then tell me how install usb-modeswitch
<indus> arunkumar413, dont remove anything for now
<indus> arunkumar413, do one thing, download the package with this connection and save to desktop
<edbian> Zakatharant, Really the only thing that matters is the ram, the motherboard, and the processor.  In lshw make sure th processor and the ram is 64 bit.  I'm not sure you can check the motherboard but I think you already know if it is or not.
<arunkumar413> indus: which package?
<Brozilla> im having probs with ubuntu 10.04 hanging on startup on black screen sometimes shows desktop but nothing..
<indus> arunkumar413, wait
<indus> Brozilla, which graphics card
<unperson> soreau, I think I'm going to try uninstalling nspluginwrapper as well and then re-install both packaged.
<Brozilla> nvidia 9500
<arunkumar413> indus: checked the synaptic the usbmod switch is installed
<acovrig> why doesn't `add-apt-repository ppa:canonical-dx-team/une` work?
<erUSUL> Zakatharant: if grep -q  ' lm ' /proc/cpuinfo; then echo "the CPU is 64 bits"; else echo "the CPU is 32 bits"; fi
<indus> arunkumar413, ok then cool
<erUSUL> Zakatharant: run that line in a terminal
<Zakatharant> edbian: I do not know if the mobo is 64 bits or not, hence why I'm looking in lshw in the first place.  This is a salvaged PC (only thing wrong with it is a dead optical drive) that I installed the 32 bit version of Lucid on (just in case it is not 64 bit ready) using a Live USB.
<indus> arunkumar413, in anyh case its good to have it saved so you can help your friends with photon or reliance cards
<edbian> Zakatharant, How much ram do you have?
<Zakatharant> edbian: 2 gig
<indus> arunkumar413, since its installed , you can copy it from /var/cache/apt/archives
<Zakatharant> And "if grep -q  ' lm ' /proc/cpuinfo; then echo "the CPU is 64 bits"; else echo "the CPU is 32 bits"; fi" pushed back that the CPU is 64 bit.
 * indus goes for a smoke
<arunkumar413> indus: ok,but now how to make my network manager connect using my device
<edbian> Zakatharant, That it really doesn't matter if it's 64 bit or not.  The most important reason to use a 64 bit processor, motherboard, and OS is to allow the system to map 4Gb+ of ram.  Since you only have 2Gb there really is not advantage for 64 bit anything.
<Starcraftmazter> hio
<indus> arunkumar413, right now you running wvdial in terminal i think
 * Zakatharant nods. "Then perhaps you can help me with another question?"
<arunkumar413> indus: ya
<acovrig> why doesn't `add-apt-repository ppa:canonical-dx-team/une` work?
<Starcraftmazter> disk utility claims for one of my HDs; "DISK FAILURE IS IMMINENT", apparently the reallocated sector count is failing. What does this mean? Any chance its incorrect?
<indus> arunkumar413, which ubuntu
<arunkumar413> indus: i tried gnome-ppp no use. i use 10.4
<Zakatharant> Specifically: I uninstalled Empathy and installed Pidgin, but I'm still getting alerts when people log into IM and log out.  How do I turn off this behavior?
<indus> arunkumar413, ppp ah that
<acovrig> Zakatharant, is it pidgin's preferences?
<edbian> Zakatharant, are you saying your getting empathy alerts?
<Zakatharant> I didn't see anything in preferences when I looked....yes, even though I uninstalled empathy.
<edbian> Starcraftmazter, See my pm?
<indus> arunkumar413, i think wvdial is good for you
<acovrig> Zakatharant: did you restart after you uninstalled?
<indus> arunkumar413, my suggestion is for data cards only
<Zakatharant> acovrig: Yes
<arunkumar413> indus: its not good at all.it takes more than 2 min to connect
<edbian> Zakatharant, ps -e   <-- Look for empathy in there
<KHUY> HELLO :D
<KHUY> 8D
<edbian> Starcraftmazter, Hello?
<KHUY> P::D
<KHUY> :O
<KHUY> haha ))
<KHUY> man that's funny xD
<KHUY> i read an ubuntu joke
<Pici> KHUY: Do you have a support question?
<zenmower> i just installed lucid and i cant apt-get update
<ryaxnb> KHUY, consider going to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ryaxnb> we love jokes there
<jpds> zenmower: Which error are you seeing?
<zenmower> i get a segmentation faulty tree
<IdleOne> zenmower: errors?
<ryaxnb> :)
<Zakatharant> Search complete: No instances of empathy detected, yet I'm getting the alerts every time someone logs in and out.  It's as if it's been integrated into the kernel in some way.
<zenmower> dpkg issue
<zenmower> i guess
<Zakatharant> And when people direct a chat at me in IRC too.
<Zakatharant> Very weird.
<KHUY> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<KHUY> :OI
<sisif> Hello. I`ve just installed hdcpd3, but when I try to start it by /etc/init.d i get a message about nothing being writer in config. What exactly should I write there?
<iceman_3233> no sound?
<navatwo> So, I'm having issues with my wireless randomly dropping. I *sometimes* fix the issue by restarting the network manager (`sudo restart network-manager'), is there a better solution as of yet?
<acovrig> why doesn't `add-apt-repository ppa:canonical-dx-team/une` work?
<zenmower> Fixed it
<loopidity> evolution is still using my previous home folder, how to change it?
<iceman_3233> sometimes it works and other times nothing/
<zenmower> nevermind
<zenmower> rm -vf /var/cache/apt/*.bin
<slow-motion> bye
<Zakatharant> navatwo: Could it be a weak or intermittent signal with your access point?  Try moving closer to the WiFi-enabled router or a stronger access point?
<zenmower> that was weird
<navatwo> Zakatharant: its not the routers fault. Its the network-manager.
<acovrig> !sound|navatwo
<ubottu> navatwo: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<navatwo> acovrig: ... -_-
<Zakatharant> navatwo: Ok, nevermind then....back to trying to hunt down why I'm getting those popups each time someone logs in/out, or directs a chat at me.
<iceman_3233> ok thanks
<arunkumar413> which video format takes less memory for playing it on youtube
<zenmower> deleted apt's cache
<Zakatharant> acovrig: He's looking for help with his wireless dropping at random, not audio issues.
<navatwo> Zakatharant: Its in pidgin.
<OttifantSir1> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 and wish to export my encrypted home-directory to another machine. I get: exportfs: Warning: /dir/to/export does not support NFS export. And it can't be mounted. Any way around this problem?
<Zakatharant> navatwo: How do I disable it?  It wasn't in Hardy's version of Pidgin.
<iceroot> arunkumar413: its off-topic and youtube is converting the video automaticly
<Zakatharant> OttifantSir1: Login to the encrypted account, and transfer the files to an external hard drive?
<OttifantSir1> Zakatharant: Haven't got an external drive
<pkkm> How to execute multi-line commands and comment each line in bash? When I write something like 'command -parameter \#comment', I am escaping the #, and when I write 'command -parameter #comment\', the backslash is commented. Any ideas?
<navatwo> Zakatharant: I Can't find it.. sorry about that.
<Zakatharant> OttifantSir1: If the filestore is small enough, you could RAR it and put it up on filebeam or megaupload...?
<arunkumar413> iceroot: just want to know bcoz i made a video using recordmydesktop.it generated a ogg format but youtube is  not rendering ogg properly
<Zakatharant> navatwo: I'll keep trying, thank you.
<iceroot> arunkumar413: have a look at the FAQ from youtube what formats they like
<OttifantSir1> Zakatharant: I was hoping for something a bit more interactive than uploading to a web-server. I've just converted my mother to Ubuntu, and NFS would make it quite simple to access my machine from hers.
<Starcraftmazter> does anyone know how to calculate md5sums of a directory and everything in it recursively?
<guzu> hello all
<Zakatharant> OttifantSir1: I understand.  I'll be quiet and let someone else help you.  I gave you all the ideas I know how to implement.
<guzu> how can i restore grub after windows reinstall?
<guzu> dual-boot
<Pyrokinetics> A crypted file has all of sudden disapeared :S is there a way to recover it I haven't deleted anything
<IdleOne> !grub2 | guzu
<ubottu> guzu: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<erUSUL> Starcraftmazter: md5sum **/*
<guzu> IdleOne, thnx a lot
<IdleOne> guzu: sure
<skeeter101> carneiro:  I am still stumped here.....
<Starcraftmazter> thanks erUSUL
<ech0> starcraftmazter, synaptic has a small app to do what you want, off top of head it called gtkHash
<Starcraftmazter> alright thanks
<DJ_HaMsTa> Transmission says Downloaded: 10.1GB (+16.0MB corrupt) why do i have corrupt data ?
<opnet> hey, how can I change the buttons in ubuntu 10.04 from the left to the right?
<erUSUL> !controls > opnet
<ubottu> opnet, please see my private message
<ohir> lol
<ohir> oops
<opnet> kthnx
<Zakatharant> DJ_HaMsTa: When you download from a torrent, sometimes a packet can be corrupted.  Transmission filters those out and tries to download them again. Nothing to worry about.
<DJ_HaMsTa> Zakatharant,  thank you
<Zakatharant> DJ_HaMsTa: No huhu.  If the corrupt amount grows to something significant, then I'd look at fixing your network...but as long as it's a small fraction of your download, it's normal.
<Zakatharant> I found the problem with Pidgin.
<rafaelsoaresbr> I've being reinstalled grub2 and it kept the same config, same splash, etc... Is it expected to happen?
<Zakatharant> It was the libnotify plugin (enabled by default).  Problem solved.
<navatwo> So, I'm having issues with my wireless randomly dropping. I *sometimes* fix the issue by restarting the network manager (`sudo restart network-manager'), is there a better solution as of yet? Often, I have to restart my entire computer.
<erUSUL> rafaelsoaresbr: yes
<kesroesweyth> navatwo > any other systems connected to the same ap?
<navatwo> yeah
<navatwo> with no issues..
<kesroesweyth> navatwo > is this a removable (usb) wireless device?
<navatwo> kesroesweyth: No, its a wireless router, with a wireless card in my laptop
<cyborgsmurf> how can I rename a locked folder?
<opnet> one more question, my webcam doesn't work, like, cheese sees it but then when I try to record it shows a new image about every three seconds then goes black and crashes
<justakill> ll
<opnet> I have an AA1
<cyborgsmurf> how can I rename a locked folder in Ubuntu?
<opnet> any ideas?
<rafaelsoaresbr> erUSUL, thanks, sorry for my poor english.
<navatwo> cyborgsmurf: sudo mv /path/to/folder/
<erUSUL> rafaelsoaresbr: if you want the original config you should purge and then install
<theadmin> cyborgsmurf: What's a locked folder? :/
<lint_> can someone help me? i've disabled automatic login somehow and forgot hopw i did it
<Dyrt> a
<rafaelsoaresbr> erUSUL, do you mean: sudo apt-get purge grub-pc?
<theadmin> lint_: System -> Admin. -> Login screen
<erUSUL> rafaelsoaresbr: aptitude purge
<CybeRebel> hello all can someone help with hostname cloak
<theadmin> CybeRebel: on Freenode? Go to #freenode
<opnet> one more question, my webcam doesn't work, like, cheese sees it but then when I try to record it shows a new image about every three seconds then goes black and crashes. I have AA1 D250.
<erUSUL> CybeRebel: irc cloak ? ask in #freenode ? or in #ubuntu-irc if you are ubuntu member
<opnet> any Ideas?
<cyborgsmurf> how do I go back a folder in Terminal?
<steffan> cyborgsmurf: "cd .."
<theadmin> cyborgsmurf: cd ..
<Immgrisch> moin
<h00k> !cloak | CybeRebel
<cyborgsmurf> thanks... used to win command which is without the -space-
<ubottu> CybeRebel: Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks  More information available in #freenode
<steffan> h00k: he was already answered above
<theadmin> cyborgsmurf: Heh... Windows and Linux terminals are a lot different
<h00k> steffan: I see that now, yep
<steffan> (twice)
<CybeRebel> ok thank you both :)
<Immgrisch> a germen ubuntu user her ?
<opnet> one more question, my webcam doesn't work, like, cheese sees it but then when I try to record it shows a new image about every three seconds then goes black and crashes. I have AA1 D250.
<erUSUL> cyborgsmurf: in windows ( who borrowed it from unix) it works with and without the space ( so if you mad a mistake it will work anyway)
<opnet> any Ideas?
<bazhang> in #ubuntu-de Immgrisch
<cyborgsmurf> theadmin: yeah, in some ways they are the same but what MS dosent understand is that an OS always should have a terminal :)
<Immgrisch> thx bazhang
<erUSUL> cyborgsmurf: in linux you can make alias cd..='cd ..' for the same effect
<somethinginteres> opnet: this on a eee? I am having the same issue
<CybeRebel> thanks all ;)
<opnet> somethinginteres, no, an aspire one
<steffan> don't become dependant on aliasing Linux commands too Windows commands - learn Linux
<Birliban> hi guys, i just installed ubuntu 10.04 LTS, but i dont want to start x server, only konsole... how to get this?
<steffan> otherwise you might as well use Windows
<cyborgsmurf> erUSUL: sorry, I dont understand. Ive only been using Ubuntu for like 5 months
<erUSUL> !cli | cyborgsmurf
<ubottu> cyborgsmurf: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<somethinginteres> opnet: try making the resolution smaller in settings
<somethinginteres> opnet: Edit -> Preferences -> Resolution
<cyborgsmurf> anyway my mainsubject is that I cant login to skype because it says Im typing incorrect password
<cyborgsmurf> which I know is right
<opnet> somethinginteres, but then the video looks like it's taken by a cellphone, just worse
<steffan> !minimal | Birliban
<ubottu> Birliban: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<somethinginteres> opnet: more just to test if that is causing a problem or if it is something else
<steffan> Birliban: using this ISO will allow you to do that - there may be other options (such as just removing the desktop environment), but I have only had experience with that one above
<opnet> i gtg, I'll be back sometime
<Birliban> ubottu, steffan, i just used the ubuntu desktop edition iso.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> Birliban: did you md5 test it?
<steffan> ActionParsnip: that has nothing to do with his question
<arunkumar413> how to install the network manager of 9.04 in 10.4
<iceroot> arunkumar413: not working because of dbus
<steffan> Birliban: clear "/etc/X11/default-display-manager" and restart. if you do need to start X server in the future then use "$ gdm"
<ActionParsnip> Steffan: isos used in any way should be md5 checked so you know they are good
<steffan> ActionParsnip: his question is not regarding an ISO if you read scrollback - he is querying how to start without a GUI
<arunkumar413> iceroot: i'm able to connect using wvidal but not NM in 10.04
<Birliban> ActionParsnip, i downloaded from ubuntu.com, it should be good ;-)
<iceroot> arunkumar413: error messages are usefull
<Birliban> steffan, thank you, i'll try this
<iceroot> arunkumar413: without we cant help
<ActionParsnip> Birliban: that's not what md5 tests. The data may get damaged in transit. Doesn't matter where you got it from at all
<arunkumar413> iceroot: it only give one error msg."network disconnected-you are offline now"
<Birliban> ActionParsnip, but i have no damage at all, ubuntu isn already installed fine ;-)
<ActionParsnip> Birliban: ok but remember to md5 test iso files in future
<Birliban> ActionParsnip, i'll do!
<aleray> I'd like to install ubuntu netbook remix on the hard drive of an eeepc with windows already installed. Can I do this without removing windows?
<ActionParsnip> !dualboot | aleray
<ubottu> aleray: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ActionParsnip> aleray: you can resize ntfs to make room, or use wubi to load ubuntu inside windows
<nitrix> hi all. Does anyone know where can I find a driver for Kyocera KM 2810 ? I'm not finding it in any place...
<ActionParsnip> aleray: if you are using the resize make sure your backups are recent enough
<ActionParsnip> nitrix: is it a printer?
<aleray> ActionParsnip, I don't even have a windows install cause the eeepc doesn't any cd drive, and whas shipped without (I believe cause it's not mine)
<ActionParsnip> aleray: so the system is OSless?
<Birliban> steffan, i cleared default-display-manager but now it shows the boot-up animation and nothing happens ;-)
<cyborgsmurf> Skype problem anyone?
<aleray> ActionParsnip, windows is installed on it
<poltak> hey
<DJ_HaMsTa> in windows one would type ALT + 164 to bring up an "n" with a squigly thing on top, how can it be done on ubuntu ?
<aleray> ActionParsnip, there might be a cd somehere but I have no clue where it is
<wootehfoot> If I have two words "one" and "two", and want to write a regex expression to replace "one" with "two", how do I do it?
<Birliban> steffan, but i can switch to console with Strg+Alt+F2... do you know how to remove the boot logo?
<erUSUL> wootehfoot: sed 's/one/two/g' file
<aleray> And I don't even now how to reinstall windows if anything goes wrong cause the eeepc is cd drive less
<ActionParsnip> aleray: ok then you don't need the windows cd if its installed. Just sling the desktop or netbook image on a usb stick and install away
<erUSUL> wootehfoot: is not a regex is a sed command
<aleray> ActionParsnip, ok cool
<ActionParsnip> aleray: there are ways of putting windows install cds on usb too
<wootehfoot> erUSUL, will that also replace "two" with "one" ?
<erUSUL> wootehfoot: no that replaces one with two
<steffan> Birliban: edit "/boot/grub/menu.lst" and remove "quiet" and "splash" options
<rv1s> hello i am trying to connect to my samba file server from win7 pro but win7 just does not find the server (so there is nothing in the samba server logs about connection attempts or failures), the problem also exists when i try to connect by entering the server's ip and share name directly. the desktop's firewall has been disabled for the test and a connection via ssh works proberly. i have already tried the tips that are given in different forum
<wootehfoot> erUSUL, im looking for a conditional replace, if its "one" it'll change to "two", if its "two" it'll change to "one"
<FOREvERz> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Birliban> root
<unperson> DJ_HaMsTa, You mean like ñ?
<Birliban> sorry...
<steffan> !msgthebot | FOREvERz
<ubottu> FOREvERz: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Birliban> mc
<DJ_HaMsTa> unperson, yes
<unperson> unperson, You can get that by pressing the compose key, then n, then ~.  The only question is what is configured to be the compose key by default.
<unperson> DJ_HaMsTa, I think maybe it's the left windows key, if your keyboard has one.
<froglet> where might I buy a set of Ubuntu CD's so that I do not need to do netinstalls?
<unperson> DJ_HaMsTa, Otherwise, there's a way to find out.
<Birliban> steffan, /boot/grub/menu.lst doesn't exist...
<ActionParsnip> Rv1s: is the samba service running on the ubuntu side?
<Birliban> mc
<rv1s> froglet: i think cannonical will ship free cds
<ActionParsnip> Rv1s: did you install samba
<DJ_HaMsTa> unperson, made everything dark here in xchat lol
<froglet> rv1s: ty I will look there
<pakair> froglet, http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/cds
<rv1s> ActionParsnip: ehm, yes i did install samba and yes i am able to connect from my other machines without problems
<unperson> DJ_HaMsTa, Heh.  Okay, maybe not.  :-)  Go to system->preferences->keyboard.  Select the "layouts" tab.  Click on the "options..." button.
<aleray> can I resize an ntfs partition with windows installed on it from the ubuntu (netbook remix) install wizard ? (step 5/8)
<erUSUL> wootehfoot: not know fro the top of my head sorry
<Daekdroom> Can I sync rhythmbox with a Apple iPod Touch with iOS 4?
<rv1s> ActionParsnip: Just google "win 7 samba" and you'll get a lot of issues caused by win 7's new features
<erUSUL> wootehfoot: sed -e 's/one/two/g' -e 's/two/one/g' wont work
<unperson> DJ_HaMsTa, You'll get a list of options.  One of them is "Compose key position".  If you click the plus sign next to it, you should get a list of possible keys you can assign to be the compose key.  One of the boxes should be checked, indicating the current setting.
<kanzie> would this command in crontab work:
<wootehfoot> erUSUL, thank you anyways, will continue to look :]
<kanzie> 00 4 * * 0 echo '' > /var/www/event/daemonnotifycaller.log
<erUSUL> wootehfoot: ask in #sed
<kanzie> or do I need to capsule the echo [...] statement in ` `
<unperson> DJ_HaMsTa, I'm sure there's a default.  I just don't know it off-hand (maybe someone else does).  I may have changed mine at some point.
<DJ_HaMsTa> unperson, no box is checked but i will select one
<wootehfoot> erUSUL, will do :]
<unperson> DJ_HaMsTa, Okay.  Once you choose one and hit close, you'll see the window underneath has a testing area.
<DJ_HaMsTa> ñ
<skeeter101> hey to all u guys that was aware of my issue......I figured it out.....
<DJ_HaMsTa> got it!
<skeeter101> thanx for your help and advice
<unperson> DJ_HaMsTa, Looks good to me.  :-)
<ActionParsnip> Rv1s: yes I've seen. I've helped many in here with similar issues. Samba is optional in ubuntu so needs installing seperately
<DJ_HaMsTa> unperson, thank you!
<unperson> DJ_HaMsTa, Sure thing.  Most other special characters are fairly obvious combinations that can be figured out pretty easily.
<mbeierl> why does update manager sometimes fail to take any action when the "Install Updates" button is pressed?
<sun> hello
<unperson> DJ_HaMsTa, e.g., o + " = ö
<ActionParsnip> Rv1s: you may have to run: sudo smbpasswd -a $USER ,to add a samba credential as win7 implements different samba security. When you access the server you will be challenged for the password you set (tell win7 to remember it)
<DJ_HaMsTa> ó
<rv1s> rv1s: jep but i wouldn't have been able to connect to samba if i had not installed it ;-)
<ActionParsnip> Rv1s: this can help a lot
<rv1s> ActionParsnip: i did add the user and it's no authentification issue i think
<rv1s> ActionParsnip: the problem is that there is no connection established at all although it's possible to ping and ssh the server from the 7 client
<ActionParsnip> Rv1s: i'd restart the samba service so you know its up. It will also show a failure if any configs are bad
<ActionParsnip> Rv1s: I guessed, that's why I haven't asked about subnets and pings etc
<steffan> Daekdroom: try it?
<Birliban> i want to disable the splash-screen and bootup animation, but /boot/grub/menu.lst doesn't exist... is there another way?
<froglet> Debian sells a set of CD's.... does all of Ubuntu fit on just one CD?
<egyparadox_> Birliban: Which ubuntu release are you using?
<steffan> froglet: yes
<ActionParsnip> Birliban: you remove quiet and splash from /etc/default/grub then run: sudo update-grub
<tflgen2> hi, question about using vnc server to share my 3 screens. built in server isn't reliable, and i need a way to attach the VNC servers to existing xscreens. I have 3 monitors setup each with their own xscreen. the command vncserver :2 (from vnc4server pkg) should start a shared session on display :2 (my 3rd monitor) but it spawns a new desktop and doesnt' share it at all. does anyone have ideas on how to get teh shared behavior i'm looking for?
<froglet> steffan: ty
<rv1s> ActionParsnip: ok i gonna restart the service; btw: testparm says the config is ok
<iceroot> froglet: the rest is in the repos
<froglet> iceroot: that is the problem.  I want it all on CD for when I have no access to Internet
<iceroot> froglet: then use the ubuntu-dvd
<froglet> ty
<uLinux> "in2:  +2.13 V  (min =  +4.05 V, max =  +4.08 V)   ALARM" something wrong?
<rv1s> ActionParsnip: it still doesn't work and no error is displayed while starting the service after stopping it
<rv1s> ActionParsnip: the windows network is configured as a private network (with file sharing enabled) and the workgroups match
<ActionParsnip> Rv1s: ps -ef | grep -i samba ,show it running?
<sockets> who
<tflgen2> anyone able to help?
<Birliban> ActionParsnip, thanks!
<rv1s> ActionParsnip: ehm the service isn't called samba, it's smbd/nmbd
<rv1s> ActionParsnip: and they both are running
<ActionParsnip> Birliban: grub2 doesn't use a single config file now. It uses a few and you need to jiggle the right one then run: sudo update-grub
<ActionParsnip> Rv1s: what is the output of: lsb_release -c ?
<knxville> Can someone help me with the elementary theme? i've added the ppa:elementaryart/elementarydesktop but it does not show up under themes?
<rv1s> ActionParsnip:Codename:       lucid
<Daekdroom> knxville, you have to install the theme package
<ActionParsnip> Knxville: sudo apt-get update; apt-cache search eleme
<nacitar> when installing a package with apt-get, it lists "suggested" packages.  After installing the package, is there any way to get that list of suggested packages again?
<knxville> ActionParsnip: Thanks mate..
<prakriti> I lost my volume control. :( I have the indicator applet w/ the mail icon,  but the volume control is gone from it.  I tried removing and re-adding and logging out and rebooting blah-de-blah to no avail.
<edbian> nacitar, aptitude show <packageName>
<maco> nacitar: apt-cache depends package
<ActionParsnip> Rv1s: how are you sharing the folder?
<rv1s> ActionParsnip: i added it to smb.conf - i did not use nautilus
<prakriti> Is there some sort of configuration for the indicator?  does the volume control start up somewhere I can check?
<ActionParsnip> prakriti: press alt+f2 and type: gnome-vol ,then wait and suggestions will be shown
<ActionParsnip> Rv1s: cool, great way imho :)
<bergLNX> uhm, how do i show the menu bar in terminal once ive hid it? .p
<fenix> oie
<prakriti> ActionParsnip, I start that all the time from the menu,  it does not add the applet to the indicator
<ActionParsnip> berglnx: launch it from alt+f2 and it will run outside the terminal. If you close the terminal, all child processes spawned will die too
<erUSUL> bergLNX: right click on the terminal
<prakriti> its the only way i can adjust my volume anymore :(
<ActionParsnip> prakriti: alsamixer in terminal
<gothenburg> :D
<prakriti> haha,  the question is not "how do i adjust my volume", the question is "how do i fix my indicator" :D
<rv1s> ActionParsnip: do you like to take a look at my smb.conf?
<burn> hello, how do I give my qemu-kvm vm a public IP address, so no natting?
<knxville> Can I somehow get skype and konversation and dropbox tray icons under the indicator applet?
<ActionParsnip> prakriti: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1342277
<ActionParsnip> Rv1s: not on this phone dude, web stuff takes days
<Birliban> ActionParsnip, after editing the grub file the system now stops while booting after "Checking battery state..."
<opnet> ok, so I just upgraded to 10.04 and installed the restricted extras, but whenever I go to a site that uses flash nothing works, any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Birliban: then you found an issue the pretty splash was hiding. Go find some guides dude. I've heard of this before
<gothenburg> :)
<Birliban> ActionParsnip, ok
<Birliban> ActionParsnip, I'll do! Thanks
<gothenburg> and install win 2
<ActionParsnip> Opnet: can you use http://pastebin.com to give the output of: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep swf; dpkg -l | grep gnash
<opnet> ok
<ActionParsnip> Opnet: you must only have one output of that command, if you have more then uninstall them all and install flashplugin-nonfree only
<aleray> what size should I give to the swap partition on a eeepc 1005 ?
<opnet> I had all three
<tflgen2> ok, so i look look like a fool. vncserver always spawns a new X....what i want to do is share X that is already running. what commands would i need to run to make this happen?
<Dr_Willis> tflgen2:  gnome jhas its own build in vnc feature tyat  You enable.
<tflgen2> Dr_Willis: this "feature" isn't very reliable and lags. I can move the elements around and see it update instantly on the server side, but on my client it never updates. also, it doesn't like me connecting to displays other than DISPLAY:0
<tic^> found a problem with 10.04, everytime I dual boot between ubuntu and my vista partition for some reason lucid changes my bios time to four hours ahead of my local time. I tried installing a fresh copy of vista to make sure vista had nothing to do with it. still the same problem persist. removed my cmos battery and rebooted to reset cmos to defaults and problem still persist. installed karmic in a third partition and tried dual booting between
<TLoFP> how can I install the flashplayer to my Firefox without root priviliges?
<Dr_Willis> tflgen2:  You may want to use 'freenx' for better speeds. using a 'hidden/not visible locally' desktop May also give a big speed boost.
<opnet> thanks ActionParsnip
<Aut0ExeC> hi guys... quick question... if I use a ppa repo to install a package, should i remove from repo when i'm done?
<Dr_Willis> tflgen2:  the curent visible desktop is ":0" thats how the vnc system works.
<tflgen2> Dr_Willis: i understand about the not visible being MUCH faster, but let me try and explain more detail what i'm trying
<rv1s> ActionParsnip: mh i think i just should gonna restart the whole machine; maybe i'm lucky
<Dr_Willis> tflgen2:  i found freenx MUCH MUCH MUCH faster then  any vnc setuo ive ever used. Too bad nx is harder to get going
<mattgyver> Aut0ExeC, you can but leaving it should allow you to update it from that repo.
<tflgen2> Dr_Willis: I have 3 screens connected to a "content server" that are extended over cat5 and are around the office. I would use vnc to get content/change content on each of the screens. Each monitor is in its own xscreen.
<tflgen2> performance isn't critical, but when it doesn't update locally, it's hard to tell if anything has changed...
<Dr_Willis> ive never had such uissues on a local lan. so cant really help there.  You couild try some different window managers or vnc viewers also
<tflgen2> Dr_Willis: are there any other vncservers you've used?
<erUSUL> tic^: if you dual boot make sure that UTC=yes in /etc/default/rcS
<spursncowboys> Hi all. I dual boot with win 7 and ubuntu 10.04. While on win7, I was downloading and filled up a separate partition I had for my movies, set up with nfts. Once it was full, I couldn't get to it. I only saw it from my app on Rainmeter. However I couldn't see if from My Computer. When I restarted my computer it would go straight to grub rescue prompt. When I put ubuntu 10.04 live and went to gparted and tried to reinstall, none of my partitions were co
<Dr_Willis> tflgen2:  on a local lan, you do know  ou can just ssh to a remote box and run an app. and have it appear locally?
<erUSUL> tic^: windows dos not know how to playu fair with dual boot OS's
<harman> hi guys
<tflgen2> Dr_Willis: i understand that, but what i am trying to do is change what is displayed on the physical screens....over vnc
<harman> how do i install security updates in TERMINAL ?
<Dr_Willis> tflgen2:  tflgen2  I always use the 'hidden desktop' type feature of vnc. other then gnomes vino, i think theres x11vnc. but ive not used it
<Dr_Willis> tflgen2:  both thiose share/show the 'current' visible desktop
<tflgen2> Dr_Willis: thank you for your help, i'll keep looking
<harman> i get following OUTPUT displayed
<harman> Working...
<harman> Reading package lists... Done
<harman> Building dependency tree
<Dr_Willis> tflgen2:  if you can see all 3 pc's monitors from where you sit. You could use syngery to just 'controll' theem. and not use vnc at all
<FloodBot4> harman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<harman> Reading state information... Done
<harman> The following packages have been kept back:
<harman>   linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<Dr_Willis> harman:  do a 'dist-upgrade'
<harman> ok
<harman> trying
<tflgen2> Dr_Willis: i cant ;( that's the problem
<dewitt> i installed docky now i have about 2" of black on bottom of screen need it off.
<Dr_Willis> dewitt:  you using compiz?  docky wants a compiositing window manager. to remove those bars
<harman> @ DR_WILLS ---- thanks a lot
<harman> its working now
<Dr_Willis> harman:  of course. :)
<knxville> Do anyone know how to change skype icon in tray?
<harman> :)
<tic^> erUSUL: just check /etc/default/rcS utc=yes is set
<tic^> erUSUL: what else can i check to make sure the problem isn't lucid? for that is how i see it.
<erUSUL> tic^: ok i got it backwards is UTC=no what you have to put there
<erUSUL> tic^: man rcS
<gui1> hi, i need some help with grouping some .rar files into a single .iso
<elb0w> Has anyone been successful with wine and office 2007 on linux, specifically ubuntu 10.x?
<gui1> is there a program to do that?
<erUSUL> !appdb | elb0w
<ubottu> elb0w: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<knxville> Do anyone know where to change the skype tray icon?
<rv1s> is it possible to automatically disable user accounts when their home directory is not accessible/available?
<Dr_Willis> gui1:  you can burn/make data iso files with seval apps..  you just want to put all the rar's on a cd bnasically?
<erUSUL> gui1: any burning software should be able to contruct an iso
<zus> is there a gnome do channel?  and if anypone is using gnome do, is it broken?  it wont start on restarts or start ups anymore, and it definately aint starting with EITHER super spacebar, or applications>accessories>Gnome Do!
<erUSUL> gui1: brasero ; gnomebaker etc
<elb0w> zus, #gnome
<edbian> zus, Start it with the command line so that you can see any errors.
<gui1> Dr_Willis, thanks for replying, yes i want to make a bootable cd
<Dr_Willis> zus:  gnome-do has some ppa's out with newer versions also. You may want to try.  and their forums
<Dr_Willis> gui1:  a BOOTABLE cd is one thing.. a Data cd is another.. what are these rar files?
<tic^> erUSUL: ahhhhhhhaaaa, a hole new light is seen. i'll change that setting and try again.
<erUSUL> gui1: bootable ? what exactly will boot from there ?
<zus> thank you guys. )
<gui1> Dr_Willis, a .iso file
<tic^> erUSUL: let check to see if utc=no is set in karmic
<Dr_Willis> gui1:  you are missing somthing... a ISO file can be a bootable OS - OR it can be just a data iso...
<gui1> erUsul its an operating system installer
<Dr_Willis> gui1:  so you boot this 'cd' with what OS are you trying to put on it?
<Dr_Willis> gui1:  you mean your RAR's are an 'iso' file ?
<erUSUL> gui1: you lost me... the rar files are holding an iso ?
<gui1> Dr_Willis, yes I guess
<Dr_Willis> gui1:  if the rar's are a multipart archive that contain an iso. extract the iso. then burn it to cd.
<tic^> erUSUL: sure is, brb. gonna try the dual boot thing.
<Dr_Willis> gui1:  you need to figure out what you are trying to do No guessing.
<c3l> whats the best way to run "ssh -Y" on windows? ie. running some ubuntu program on my server and displaying the program window on remote on my windows box?
<Dr_Willis> c3l:  instgall 'xming' on windows. is how ive done it befor.
<Dr_Willis> c3l:  thats a 'xserver' for windows.
<erUSUL> c3l: use a Xserver for windows ?
<edbian> c3l, That's ssh -X ;)
<Dr_Willis> c3l:  theres proberly other ways.. but xming works well.
<c3l> Dr_Willis: thanks Ill check it out
<c3l> erUSUL: well yes, but which?`;)
<Dr_Willis>  -Y does somthing for local lans/security I thouight tio be a luittle faster.
<struhevol> is there virtual machine for ubuntu
<struhevol> like vmware
<c3l> edbian: really? ssh -X? ive always used ssh -Y on my other linux machines when remote running programs. and it works :O
<Dr_Willis> struhevol:  vmware and virtualbox both exist for linux
<spursncowboys> Does anyone have an idea what is wrong with my HDD? I wasn't doing anything to it when this happened except configuring rainmeter
<Aut0ExeC> mattgyver: thanks it will only be to get past 1 version tho
<struhevol> sudo aptitude install vmware
<struhevol> or no
<gui1> Dr_Willis, yes the rar files are an iso file.
<Dr_Willis> !vmware | struhevol
<ubottu> struhevol: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Quinton> Can anyone assist me with installing linux on a intel mac?
<Dr_Willis> gui1:  so install unrar, and extract it.
<pjarnahom> struhevol, check virtualbox
<mattgyver> Aut0ExeC, removing it wont hurt anything :)
<edbian> c3l, Oh I see in the man page: "-Y enables trusted X11 forwarding"
<struhevol> sudo aptitude install virtualbox
<c3l> edbian: aah =)
<Aut0ExeC> mattgyver: ok thanks man... bitlbee 1.2.4 is crap... i just need 1.2.7 then i'm sure after that will be fine
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  yea. Im not really sure what that 'means' :)
<gui1> Dr_Willis,ok thanks
<edbian> Dr_Willis, The rest of the man page:  Trusted X11 forwardings are not
<edbian>              subjected to the X11 SECURITY extension controls.
<comag> hi. my right screen suddently starts to flicker. it only stops flickering if i do not move the mouse or click something  (dual monitor setup, nvidia driver). what could be the problem?
<edbian> Dr_Willis, Read the -X flag in the man to get more info.
<LilyTheBot>                Vita Vas online modul bota "Lily". Vsetky funkcie su dostupne.
<LilyTheBot> Ahojky :)
<Aut0ExeC> comag: video card?
<LilyTheBot> Bobrobyn: teba som tu este nevidela.
<LilyTheBot> wgwinn: teba tiez nie.
<LilyTheBot> SIG_Crash: teba tiez nie.
<LilyTheBot> DestinyAwaits: teba tiez nie.
<FloodBot4> LilyTheBot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LilyTheBot> St4ck: teba tiez nie.
<LilyTheBot> Quinton: teba tiez nie.
<SIG_Crash> SOrry, I tried my new bot.
<Aut0ExeC> comag: open ur pc and check ur video card. make sure there are no leaking capacitors, etc
<Quinton> sig_crash, its cool man, could you assist me with getting a distro to work on mac? I have tried everything
<remixus79> Quinton. I cant sorry
<DestinyAwaits> Dr_Willis are you there.
<JyZyXEL> how do you disable quiet and splash kernel parameters?
<wgwinn> is there, perhaps, a torrent or alternate download site for ubuntu server? i cant get over 15k/s from the main site, and i know my connection can do 3mb+
<Pici> remixus79: Please do not join bots to Ubuntu channels without the prior authorization of that channel's operators, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<comag> Aut0ExeC, its a nvidia quadro fx
<remix> ! remix
<Aut0ExeC> JyZyXEL: its in the grub configs
<remix> !remix
<JyZyXEL> Aut0ExeC: in which one?
<remixus79> ok sorry
<Pici> remix: What are you looking for?
<Aut0ExeC> comag: check it.. open up ur pc
<JyZyXEL> i did a grep -ri "splash" /etc/grub.d/
<JyZyXEL> and its not there
<Aut0ExeC> comag: take it out and examine it good
<erUSUL> !mirrors | wgwinn
<ubottu> wgwinn: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Lucid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Aut0ExeC> JyZyXEL: grep quiet
<erUSUL> !torrents | wgwinn
<ubottu> wgwinn: Lucid can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/lucid/desktop/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/lucid/server/ubuntu-10.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture.  Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<Quinton> I can not see any graphical display upon trying to install linux 10.04, Only alternative (text base) installers work. When the computers does its first boot I hear the login noise but I still see a blacks screen?
<JyZyXEL> Aut0ExeC: its in /etc/default/grub
<DestinyAwaits> I need a ubuntu begineer book.
<comag> Aut0ExeC, i will have a look, thanks
<Pici> !manual | DestinyAwaits
<ubottu> DestinyAwaits: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<wgwinn> ah, cool. this is all sadly lacking on the site.
<Aut0ExeC> JyZyXEL: no not there bro
<Aut0ExeC> JyZyXEL: /boot/grub
<tic^> erUSUL: it worked, ty.
<Aut0ExeC> JyZyXEL: menu.1st
<JyZyXEL> no
<erUSUL> tic^: no problem
<JyZyXEL> that would be dumb
<Aut0ExeC> JyZyXEL: ok man no prob
<JyZyXEL> don't be saying dumb outdated things like that
<Gwar_> Hi all. Is there a way to allow a script that needs sudo to run as sudo when I login? Atm, I need to manually open a terminal and run it. Needless to say, typing in a 20+ PW seconds after just typing the bloody thing in is a little frustrating! xD
<Aut0ExeC> wtf??
<mattgyver> DestinyAwaits, Ubuntu Unleashed (i have 2008) is a really good book if your looking for one.
<JyZyXEL> ubuntu uses grub2
<Aut0ExeC> ok ok dood chill
<JyZyXEL> the boot confs are generated automatically and set read only for a reason
<erUSUL> Gwar_: run it from /etc/rc.local ?
<Jungli> hello i want to reinstall grub
<JyZyXEL> the whole idea is you don't go editing them but the scripts that generate the file
<erUSUL> !grub2 | Jungli
<ubottu> Jungli: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Aut0ExeC> JyZyXEL: check the wiki then...
<edbian> Gwar_, Does it have to run only after you log in?  If you tell the system to run at boot time it will be run as root (but before you log in) and you won't need to type the password
<JyZyXEL> Aut0ExeC: there is no need as i already told you the answer
<Aut0ExeC> k
<Aut0ExeC> JyZyXEL: u calling me dumb bro?
<Gwar_> edbian, yes, that is exactly correct. How do I go about doing that? Can I just use Ubuntu-Tweak and say "run at login" or do I need to do some other speshul editing>
<gui1> Dr_Willis, unrar-free fails to extract the .rar file,  am i doing something wrong? i type this in terminal : unrar /path/to/file.rar
<JyZyXEL> Aut0ExeC: yea bro
<Aut0ExeC> JyZyXEL: wanna go offtopic.. i'd like to have a word wth u in private
<Aut0ExeC> JyZyXEL: actually 2 words with u
<mangerDuchien> Hi all
<Aut0ExeC> :)
<slavko> hi all
<Pici> JyZyXEL: Please do not call people names in this or any other Ubuntu channel.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mangerDuchien> Is there any special channel for Ubuntu Cloud questions?
<slavko> #ubuntu.pl
<fearful> Does anyone know how to syn playlists on iTouch 3g with os 4 on it, gtkpod won't recognize my iPod and Rhythmbox can only transfer music can't create new playlists any ideas?
<Daekdroom> fearful, iOS 4 wasn't released back when Ubuntu 10.04 was, so it's possible it won't work
<Quinton> Can not install ubuntu, fedora, or mint. None of these Distros will show a display to guide me through the installation after selecting install. If I use a text base installer the computer will install the distro then at login chime the login noise and still blackscreen, anyone help please?
<Pici> mangerDuchien: #ubuntu-server would probably be the best place to discuss UEC.
<steffan> fearful: iOS 4 was released yesterday?
<mangerDuchien> Pici Ok  thanks*
<steffan> fearful: if so, it's possible docs won't pop up regarding it for a few days yet
<glaucous> I'm using Ubuntu x64 10.04. I'm having some problems getting 5.1 to work with HDMI ATI HD4870. I'm using ALSA and stereo works, but not surround.
<fearful> steffan, ok thanks Daekdroom too, but it will be supported you think?
<will_1529> glaucous: by chance do you have a DV6z?
<steffan> fearful: probably, even if it isn't soon
<glaucous> will_1529, never heard of it actually
<siddhion> hello. does anyone here know what the keyboard shortcut is for volume control? also better yet, where a list of all keyboard shortcuts is? thanks.
<fearful> steffan, how about syncing with VirtualBox windows 7 guest is that possible?
<LJRuff> siddhion, System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts
<will_1529> glaucous: its an HP pavilion laptop. i have the same video card with hdmi out and im having issues with it too.
<siddhion> LJRuff thanks
<glaucous> will_1529, Ah yeah noticed it when searching
 * wildbat_laptop is sad >.< both USA and ENG make it....
<Pici> wildbat_laptop: #ubuntu-offtopic
<will_1529> glaucous: let me know if you find anything
<glaucous> will_1529, gonna try out installing new Catalyst, although I doubt it will change anything
<chiluk> I can't seem to get xchat2 to display timestamps for me.
<chiluk> I selected it in the settings->preferences logging
<chiluk> I even blew away my .xchat2 directory..
<chiluk> any thoughts?
<abhi_nav> hello!!!
<JyZyXEL> what is the name of the application used during installation to install applications, it lets you choose things like "Ubuntu desktop environment, Mysql Server, Mail server, Audio production environment, SSH server, Samba Server"
<JyZyXEL> i know it can be invoked somehow after the installation but i don't know the executable for it
<siluman> siluman
<edbian> JyZyXEL, seltask ?
<edbian> JyZyXEL, s/seltask/tasksel
<Slart> JyZyXEL: or tasksel
<Slart> =)
<AmbuTech> Looking for a Gnome Menu Backup solution.
<JyZyXEL> thats it! thank you
<edbian> JyZyXEL, No problem
<arand> JyZyXEL: Beware of that thing! DON
<arand> JyZyXEL: Don't uninstall anything with tasksel.
<JyZyXEL> no im planning to install lots of junk
<edbian> JyZyXEL, Agreed, it's great when installing things on a fresh install.  It is kinda weird with package management later on.
<OpenSourcery|AW> for some reason my vol ctrl icon has disappeared in the taskbar, how do i get it back
<Quinton> Can not install ubuntu, fedora, or mint. None of these Distros will show a display to guide me through the installation after selecting install. If I use a text base installer the computer will install the distro then at login chime the login noise and still blackscreen, anyone help please?
<arand> JyZyXEL: Just do not unistall those things afterwards, since that can forcefully remove parts of other tasks as well.
<arand> JyZyXEL: *remove those tasks
<Gwar_> edbian, nope, didn't work. I know why though.
<JyZyXEL> oh yea uninstalling "Print server" probably destroys "Samba file server" too :p
<Gwar_> How can I make it so networking is disabled on boot and then renables itself after, say, 3 seconds? :D
<arand> JyZyXEL: It may also remove half of gnome.
<edbian> Gwar_, Is the script in /etc/init.d/ executable ?  That's one thing we didn't do
<JyZyXEL> yea i wouldn't try doing that =D
<Gwar_> yes it's executable :) Im not that much of a noob edbian :D
<arand> JyZyXEL: openssh-server and virt-server does that, so mind your step.
<edbian> Gwar_, sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop; sleep <someTime>; sudo /etc/init.d/networking start
<abhi_nav_> VCoolio, after removeing gnome sound manager from startup aps my problem solved.
<Gwar_> edbian, just throw that into a terminal?
<Gwar_> or make that a script?
<prakriti> edbian, i would recommend runing that with nohup or in a screen,  it would be terrible if the shell was killed before the networking came back
<gullam> my laptop do not connect to broadband internet
<edbian> Gwar_, That's a script.
<Gwar_> mkay
<edbian> prakriti, Gwar_ Good point
<prakriti> personally i would use screen because i love screen.  if you don't know screen and you deal with cmd line often you should learn it
<VCoolio> abhi_nav_: ah, nice; but it wasn't about the drums before the login screen then, it was about the sound after login; I must have misunderstood
<edbian> prakriti, Oh, screen is great
<p1l0t> screen = FTW
<abhi_nav_> VCoolio, yes sound after logging in and it is the drum sound only. that aftrican drum
<DexterF> hi
<p1l0t> !hi DexterF
<ak5> hello, how can I install gnome-cups-manager ? apt-get install is saying it has no installation candidate?
<p1l0t> !hi | DexterF
<ubottu> DexterF: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<DexterF> 10.04, kaffeine doesn't see my DVB-T stick.lsusb lists it.
<DexterF> how do I check if ubuntu 10.04 can use it?
<gidna> Hi
<AegNuddel> Why ca nI not connect to the JACK audio server?
<gidna> Why can't I play with yahoo games?
<gidna> I've installed java
<DexterF> ID 15a4:9016 Afatech Technologies, Inc. AF9015 DVB-T USB2.0 stick
<DexterF> that's the one
<p1l0t> gidna does it need flash?
<gidna> it needs java
<chiluk> xchat2 solution-> Settings->preferences->interface->text box -> enable time stamps .. I was looking under logging -> timestamps... woops.
<gidna> I've installed it but nothing..
<sebsebseb> HI
<gidna> I want to play chess and I can't
<p1l0t> gidna: are you sure java is working?
<p1l0t> !hi | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<gidna> I've just finished the installation
<jshriver> Hello
<ronaldo__> hello anybody here who knows about the root directory control by other
<jshriver> Anyone know how to get VMware server 2.0 working under Ubuntu 10.04?
<sebsebseb> p1l0t: I don't like that factoid much, but yeah hi
<gidna> I try to restart the pc
<sebsebseb> !vmware | jshriver
<ubottu> jshriver: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<sebsebseb> jshriver: Virtualbox :)
<AegNuddel> In messages window: 10:52:06.952 Could not connect to JACK server as client. - Overall operation failed. - Unable to connect to server. Please check the messages window for more info.
<Pici> ronaldo__: Can you elaborate?
<gidna> Hi
<twock> hello
<gidna> I can't play yahoo games.. I've restart the pc after the installation but nothing
<jshriver> back sorry, reading up
<jshriver> t
<gidna> I've been trying to get yahoo games functioning so that I can play yahoo chess.
<jshriver> thanks for the link will check it out.. have been running vmware under unbuntu since 8.04, just 2.0 seems quirky with the ubuntu patches
<_jesse_> gidna: you probably need to install the jre
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<jamesstanley> How do I get a download link for a desktop ISO image? The "download" button chooses a random (?) mirror and sends me to it, but there doesn't appear to be any way to get the URL
<ActionParsnip> !download | jamesstanley
<ubottu> jamesstanley: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Lucid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<jamesstanley> ActionParsnip: thank you
<losthawken> Hey guys, I need a hand installing Ubuntu on an external drive
<ActionParsnip> jamesstanley: no worries duder :)
<Speiros> How do I create an image on my signature block in mozilla, whilst also allowing for the website link to be a hyperlink to my site?
<god> does compiz work decently w/ 2gb of ram
<ActionParsnip> Guest95010: yes
<gidna> _jesse : I've installed jre 6 runtime
<ActionParsnip> Guest95010: what video card?
<twock> losthawken: a usb hd?
<losthawken> twock: yes
<_jesse_> gidna: hmm, maybe Flash? it's been a while since I've played yahoo games, but I thought they were in java
<twock> losthawken: don't
<_jesse_> gidna: you may need to install the browser plugin for the jre seperately
<Guest95010> ATI i believe
<Guest95010> not sure
<gidna> Check to make sure that java is enabled in your browser
<losthawken> twock: why not?
<gidna> How can I check this?
<ActionParsnip> Guest95010: lspci | grep -i vga
<Guest95010> i know
<gidna> I need the plugin
<cesc> hi. I just installed Ubuntu and need the advice of more advanced users. Everything looks right except I have no sound from my soundblaster audigy 2 platinum ex.
<ActionParsnip> gidna: http://www.javatester.org/version.html
<twock> losthawken: ext hd are not made for the volume of rw ops an os makes
<CybeRebel> whois CybeRebel
<cesc> what should I do to fix this problem?
<twock> losthawken: on a root drive
<ActionParsnip> cesc: they can be a REAL pain
<Guest95010> Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]
<_jesse_> gidna: I think it's called icedtea
<losthawken> twock: :( so it'll be too slow, huh?
<ActionParsnip> Guest95010: i think that will be supported by the open ati driver
<Guest95010> not bad decent until i upgrade, but im working on ram and mobo first
<cesc> what can be a real pain... sound drivers?
<twock> losthawken: most likely
<ActionParsnip> Guest95010: should be ok, try the live cd
<Guest95010> its running already,right now
<mattgyver> gidna, you may need to verify that you are using the sun version of java perhaps that is why; whats the output of java -version?
<ActionParsnip> cesc: support is weird for them, I personally avoid them due to the heartache they can brin
<mattgyver> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Guest95010> i kind of answered my own question,but beingsure is best imho
<DDAZZA> I've just tryed to do my updates and I've got a popup about some files not being authenticated is it safe to apply these changes?
<gidna> mattgyver : java version "1.6.0_18"
<DDAZZA> the fiels are: cups (version 1.4.1-5ubuntu2.4) will be upgraded to version 1.4.1-5ubuntu2.6
<DDAZZA> cups-bsd (version 1.4.1-5ubuntu2.4) will be upgraded to version 1.4.1-5ubuntu2.6
<DDAZZA> cups-client (version 1.4.1-5ubuntu2.4) will be upgraded to version 1.4.1-5ubuntu2.6
<DDAZZA> cups-common (version 1.4.1-5ubuntu2.4) will be upgraded to version 1.4.1-5ubuntu2.6
<DDAZZA> libcups2 (version 1.4.1-5ubuntu2.4) will be upgraded to version 1.4.1-5ubuntu2.6
<FloodBot4> DDAZZA: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DDAZZA> libcupscgi1 (version 1.4.1-5ubuntu2.4) will be upgraded to version 1.4.1-5ubuntu2.6
<cesc> On windows 7 I have no problems with my soundblaster audigy2 platinum ex.
<greggomano> Can anyone help with an error message while updating? "Errors were encountered while processing: linux-image-2.6.32-22-generic-pae" - I have NO idea what that's about
<_jesse_> DDAZZA: use pastebin for that type of stuff
<p1l0t> PASTEBIN
<losthawken> twock: hmmm, well the purpose was to play around with the OS, for learning...  maybe I'll have to try a different route
<Guest95010> windows-7 imo looks verymuch like kide
<Guest95010> *kde
<mattgyver> for kicks maybe run through the above link and perform 'Choosing the default Java to use'
<mattgyver> gidna, ^
<DDAZZA> _jesse_, ok
<ActionParsnip> cesc: thats because creative support windows, they pretty much refuse to support linux so its up to the community to make them nice. What windows does or doesnt do is o very little value to you under linux
<twock> losthawken: oh, try a vm if you have the memory and disk space
<churl> Where can I find/configure xorg.conf on a fresh xubuntu install if xorg.conf is not in /etc/X11 ?
<Guest95010> gonna configure compiz to make it a lil better
<agabus> on my Dell Studio 1537 often after re-opening the lid will randomly start right clicking with a few second intervals between the clicks. and i have to close and reopen the lid sometimes many times to fix the issue. sometimes even having to resort to a system restart. is anyone aware of this issue? can i do anything about it?
<ak5> hello, my driver is not in new printer dialog in the gnome printer UI; the printer is brother mfc 7420 - can someone help?
<ActionParsnip> churl: sudo Xorg --configure    will make a skeleton file, you can tweak from there using stuff online
<churl> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<DDAZZA> Are these files safe to install even though they have not been authenticated. http://paste.ubuntu.com/454000/
<losthawken> twock: I'd like to try that, but I can't do that on my work PC.  and it would confuse the heck out of the rest of my family to put it on our home computer.
<gidna> mattgyver: let me play chess
<Gwar_> Hi guys, have a bit of a problem. I recently deleted the items in my "other" menu, as it was clogging up my "open with other application" list. However, now, When I login, Nautilus doesn't start until I open my home folder (and I cant see my Desktop) and the right click "Open as Administrator" function no longer works! D: Anyone able to help me fix it :(
<Speiros> Is there another site to help me with mozilla?
<greggomano> I'm getting error messages during this week's updates - can anyone help? http://pastebin.com/A0JVj741
<mattgyver> gidna, you must be too good for yahoo they have banned you :)
<cesc> yes you are right. So you mean there is no drivers or support from Sounblaster soundcards (which are maybe one of the most common) from linux community ?
<ActionParsnip> cesc: can you give the output of: sudo lshw -C sound     use http://pastebin.com to give the output
<gidna> it's not possbile
<julgutierrez> Can anyone help with a PPTP server not allowing internet browing while connected?
<ActionParsnip> cesc: some work out of the box, some take a LOT of work
<cesc> ok.. give me a minute to give you that info.. thanks for your help
<losthawken> twock: alright well thanks for the advice, I'll prob be back when I come up with a new plan :)
<coolball> do people tend to have difficulty getting to use their monitors native res like with fedora and centos?
<ak5> hello, my driver is not in new printer dialog in the gnome printer UI; the printer is brother mfc 7420 - can someone help?
<greggomano> Can anyone please help with the following error message while updating packages? http://pastebin.com/A0JVj741
<luist> hey... my firefox cant open some real time streamings... (it works on chrome just fine). Flash is installed (firefox opens most flash correctly, except these streamings) can anyone help me?
<Gwar_> Hi guys, have a bit of a problem. I recently deleted the items in my "other" menu, as it was clogging up my "open with other application" list. However, now, When I login, Nautilus doesn't start until I open my home folder (and I cant see my Desktop) and the right click "Open as Administrator" function no longer works! D: Anyone able to help me fix it :(
<coolball> dpkg-reconfigure Xserver-Xfree86 is still the method to add a screen res?
<thune3> greggomano: looks like there is a syntax error in "/etc/default/grub", could you pastebin that file ?
<wng-> How can I get ubuntu to update NIS groups, on the master I am added to the group fine, but on the clients I am not added even when I update the NIS maps
<wind> hello every one
<win_2_linux> hi
<wind> i meet some problem
<wind> looking for help
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<win_2_linux> I'm sure if you ask you'll get the help you need, I'm a noob lol, myself gearing up for the big switch
<cesc> wow.. Actionparsnip is gone...
<acu> where is the modules found
<wind> sorry my english  was  not very good
<Birliban> Hi, how to change the keyboard layout for the console in ubuntu mini (without x)?=
<wind> 可以说 中 文么
<mrenouf> The contents of $HOME/Desktop is not appearing on my Gnome Desktop. Everything else on the system seems normal. How can I fix this?
<abhi_nav_> !ch
<ubottu> Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<abhi_nav_> wrong
<cesc> Hi guys.. Actionparsnip suggested to upload to pastebin my sudo lshw -C sound. I just done it to http://pastebin.com/JUjZtRWn    . Can anyone with advanced skills check if there is anything anormal?
<abhi_nav_> he wants chinese channel
<Phong_> hi yall
<steffan> !hi | Phong_
<ubottu> Phong_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Phong_> yall doing okay?
<steffan> !china | wind
<ubottu> wind: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Phong_> !Indian | wind
<steffan> Phong_: just a heads up, this isn't a social channel - try #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<_CommandeR_> need help with wubi getting an error during install = http://pastebin.org/354657
<abhi_nav_> Phong__ is misleading new comers. op look here
<ak5> wind: 你得去 #ubuntu-hk
<abhi_nav_> IdleOne, ^^
<RandoMan> Hello to all. I have quesion: I just installed Ubuntu Lucid Lynx 32 bit from netinstall, everything is fine except the fact that there is no sound.
<wind> yes is hard to say in english    thanks all
<steffan> !sound | RandoMan
<ubottu> RandoMan: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<RandoMan> I installed it several times ago on this and other machines, and never bumped inti that.
<ak5> wind: 没问题
<Pici> abhi_nav_: Huh? I don't see anything to suggest that.
<RandoMan> ubottu: i checked.
<ak5> what do I do if my model does not appear in the models section when installing a lpd printer? The model is a brother mfc 7420
<RandoMan> Three or four times.
<RandoMan> Double times rebooted the system.
<RandoMan> Players are playing, but there is no sound output.
<abhi_nav_> Pici, though he know that wind want chines channel and already steffan suggest one then also he tell him about indian channel using !Indian its another part that that doesnt work
<RandoMan> I checked the place of sound connecting, changed dynamics to headset - no result :(
<abhi_nav_> Pici, its ok now. because phong is leaved.
<RandoMan> oh, I talking with bot :)
<Pici> abhi_nav_: Not everyone knows what every language looks like, nor what factoids the bot has.
<_CommandeR_> lol
<abhi_nav_> Pici, hmm
<_CommandeR_> need help with wubi getting an error during install = http://pastebin.org/354657
<auk> is it safe to resize (expand) a /home partition from the same installation (with /home unmounted, but / still mounted), ext3? is there a decent possibility of data loss or corruption?
<IdleOne> abhi_nav_: thank you for the heads up. We will keep an eye out
<abhi_nav_> IdleOne, ok
<blue_anna> !wlan
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<blue_anna> aha
<blue_anna> I knew it was somewhere
<win_2_linux> I had trouble with wubi on my desktop apparently the program doesn't like raid 0 array
<_CommandeR_> win_2_linux,  have you fixed your issues ?
<_CommandeR_> win_2_linux, I cannot even install wubi only errors.
<cesc> Hi guys.. Actionparsnip suggested to upload to pastebin my sudo lshw -C sound. I just done it to http://pastebin.com/JUjZtRWn    . Can anyone with advanced skills check if there is anything anormal?
<win_2_linux> yeah moved it to my laptop, also had trouble with regular install on my raid drive recomendation don't do raid
<win_2_linux> on my laptop had no troubles
<win_2_linux> maybe it would help if you posted the errors on here
<_CommandeR_> win_2_linux, = http://pastebin.org/354657
<win_2_linux> whats that, i'm a noob
<win_2_linux> lol
<Dr_Willis> win_2_linux:  wubi i dont think can handle raids.
<_CommandeR_> it points to C:\Windows\sysnative\bcdedit.exe does not exist even when i dont have it
<prakriti>  http://pastebin.com/9m13wCum   <--- does anybody know what these queries are and why they might be building up?
<MikeChelen> anyone know why MPD clients (sonata, gnome music player cient) don't seem to install MPD as a dependency?
<win_2_linux> dr_willis I found that out
<win_2_linux> lol
<crdlb> MikeChelen: because you could be using a remote mpd
<Dr_Willis> win_2_linux:  so do a normal install. or run ubuntu in virtualbox if you want to experiment with iot.
<MikeChelen> crdlb: ah true
<Poka64> how do I use "dpkg-reconfigure" to change default browser?
<Dr_Willis> Poka64:  for a single user? or the whole system?
<steffan> Poka64: use "sudo update-alternatives –config x-www-browser"
<Dr_Willis> system -> perferances -> perfereed applications   for a 'per user setting'
<xray_tsk> It seems that something wrong with ALSA.
<Poka64> steffan: thanks
<win_2_linux> dr_willis I did the virtual box thing and discovered I like linux but because of a bad experience with mandrake many moons ago, it broke and I couldn't reinstall or fix it, i was leary of putting it on my hard drive however, I have two distros in vb and play with them both,
<Gwar_> Hi Guys. Simple Question. How can I have my networking Disabled when I login, and then have it enable after 5 or 10 seconds?
<win_2_linux> anyway I did try the normal install on ubunto and it wouldn't install
<Dr_Willis> Gwar_:  You are refering to wireless networking? or what excactly? any are you wanting to do this anyway?
<win_2_linux> when using wubi i kept gett ing run chkdsk /r which I did and it kept doing that over and over
<zus> so, is lucid having trouble connecting to security servers and or gpg servers? i keep geting various fails and time outs and the gpg for gnome do doesnt exist whats gpoing on?
<Dr_Willis> win_2_linux:  may be 'best' to have a seperate hard drive not part of that 'raid' you mentioned - just for linux to go on.
<Gwar_> Dr_Willis, I need to run a script at startup. I have that setup. The problem is, for it to work, networking has to be disabled (like how it is when you right click the applet in the bar and disable the networking (all kinds) from there)
<win_2_linux> I'd have to delete the raid 0 array which I'm going to do because when one disk goes the you can't boot because of the striping
<win_2_linux> I didn't do it, the puter came with the raid, supposed to make it faster
<Dr_Willis> win_2_linux:  you could also install linux to a exteral usb hard drive. (be sure to tell the installer to put the bootloader on the usb hd)
<[DarkSun]> where does the network manager keep the config files for the ipaddress info, etc? 10.04
<win_2_linux> one of my harddisks is on the fritz i get that dreadful four clicks then two clicks
<Dr_Willis> win_2_linux:  i dont bother with raids any more. So cant really help with them.
<Dr_Willis> win_2_linux:  sounds like you should be making backups  asap.
<win_2_linux> and the bios doesn't see it, then it wakes up and it sees it and i can boot, but if I get a powerfailure or have to do a cold boot the disk does the clicking again, so each time i can boot into win i copy files
<neyder> greetings
<neyder> how can i drop an ssh session?
<win_2_linux> and i'm getting a couple of 1 tb hard drives
<win_2_linux> non raid
<abhi_nav_> [DarkSun], sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<Dr_Willis> win_2_linux:  i got about 5 1+TB external USB hd's for my 'data' :)
<win_2_linux> or maybe raid 1 if i can do it, a backup is good
<blue_anna> when I log in my wireless network no longer connects automatically -- since we stopped broadcasting the SSID name
<Dr_Willis> 'redundant stack of external usb hard drives'
<win_2_linux> dr_willis you must have tons of data
<digitaltanha> how can I tell which drive my home folder is on?
<Zela> how do I change my username?
 * Dr_Willis rarely deletes anything
<[DarkSun]> abhi_nav_: i looked there, just says "auto lo"  then "iface lo inet loopback"  nothing bout the info thats in the network manager
<VCoolio> digitaltanha: run 'mount' in a terminal
<abhi_nav_> [DarkSun], hmmm
<Dr_Willis> digitaltanha:  check mount command. If its not on its own partiiton - then its on same one as /
<andres-19> hello?
<alexs__> irc.dreams-fr.net
<polter> can I override maximum alsa volume?
<win_2_linux> so Dr_Willis a virtual pack rat?
<gothenburg> reviky
<blue_anna> digitaltanha, if you don't see /home listed there then it is on the root partition
<Dr_Willis> I learned ages ago that backing stuff up to 'optical disk' is not very reliable.
<Zela> how do I change my login username?
<digitaltanha> k thnks so much
<win_2_linux> Dr_Willis agreed
<abhi_nav_> Zela, (I think) you cant
<Zela> abhi_nav_, I think you can.
<win_2_linux> I poohooed backing up because I read somewhere or a few somewheres that modern hard drives are built to last and last
<Dr_Willis> ive had several optial drives die on me.. of course you dont realize they are going bad.. untill after youve made a few dozen+ data disks that are less then reliable.
<wessel> hello, is there some advanced spelling checking available on linux? something with n-grams or grammar?
<abhi_nav_> Zela, may be
<blue_anna> Zela, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=821685
<wind> #ubuntu-cn
<Dr_Willis> win_2_linux:  so far. Optical drives die on me the most. then hard drives.. then other parts of the PC.
<abhi_nav_> wind type /j #ubuntu-cn
<cypher> ubuntu.ru
<arand> Zela: administration>users and groups
<win_2_linux> dvd roms yeah I find they're ok t use for music and stuff but data when the burning programs keeps giving you errors about the disk you're using even at low speeks and they're the one's that begin with a y
<enthdegree> For some reason it won't let me log in using openbox as my session. After I enter my password it just kicks me back to the login screen
<win_2_linux> supposed not have coasters
<win_2_linux> but i do
<Zela> Thanks arand
<win_2_linux> I forget the name yultabian or something like that
<cian1243> Hey I have a serious problem concerning a graphic issue. In Ubuntu 9.10 everything works fine, but if I upgrade to 10.04 my screen is full of pixels. Those pixels make it impossible to work with the operating system!
<thune3> polter: i don't believe so, pulseaudio does have "over 100%" volume available to add gain.
<gwerra> how Can i know what files a specific package installs?
<arand> Zela: I'm not sure If it will change your home folder name, username proper, etc.
<jamesstanley> cian1243: your screen is full of pixels?
<cian1243> yes
<[DarkSun]> anyone else have any ideas?
<Zela> arand, yea it isnt changing
<jamesstanley> cian1243: i don't wish to sound rude, but unless I misunderstand you, it's normal for your screen to be full of pixels
<enthdegree> cian1243: It's a known issue.
<polter> thune3, hmm that's too bad really. I have the ability to play a bit louder on Windows, so it must be some sort of software thing
<blue_anna> [DarkSun], what are you looking for?
<enthdegree> cian1243: Marked as "Won't fix"
<blue_anna> sorry missed it
<xsergio> hi, I hava a eeepc 1101ha 1366x768 and i'd like use an external monitor 1440x900, in mirrored mode. Is it possible?
<arand> Zela: For that I guess you'd need to create a new user and copy things over..
<cian1243> I mean they are not arranged correctly
<[DarkSun]> blue_anna, where does the network manager keep the config files for the ipaddress info, etc? 10.04
<Zela> arand, ok.
<Zela> arand, how?
<simion314> hi, after the recent update(kernel and Xorg) i have sounds problem in KDE4, i do not noticed any alsa updates, i need some tips about troubleshoting this, the sounds plays  but it gets periodicaly stops/frezzes , is imposible to listen something but you can hear parts otf the sounds
<arand> Zela: But the change there will get the cosmetics right though.. I guess
<blue_anna> [DarkSun], so far as I know, /etc/networking holds the preferences
<gwerra> how Can i know what files a specific package installs?
<abhi_nav_> [DarkSun], you want to edit ip etc?
<[DarkSun]> abhi_nav_, yes
<Zela> arand how do i copy things over?
<blue_anna> [DarkSun], /etc/network, my bad
<[DarkSun]> its not there
<[DarkSun]> abhi_nav_: i looked there, just says "auto lo"  then "iface lo inet loopback"  nothing bout the info thats in the network manager
<abhi_nav_> [DarkSun], then you can do this by right clicking on network mnager aps and go to edit
<blue_anna> [DarkSun], give a specific example you are looking for
<arand> Zela: Pretty much copy the contents of /home/user to /home/newuser I would guess... including all .files
<[DarkSun]> im looking for where it saves its settings
<[DarkSun]> i cant click it
<[DarkSun]> im in via ssh...
<abhi_nav_> [DarkSun], right click
<[DarkSun]> its a remote system
<blue_anna> [DarkSun], find /etc -type f -exec grep "something_I_think_it_should_contain" {} \; -print
<auk> is it safe to resize an ext3 partition from within the installation? resizing /home with /home unmounted and / mounted
<will_1529> [DarkSun]: network settings are in /etc/network/interfaces
<will_1529> [DarkSun]: ifconfig to view current settings
<[DarkSun]> found it... /etc/Networkmanager/system-connections/Auto eth0
<blue_anna> [DarkSun], damnn, taht's pretty cool, glad you did that :)
<blue_anna> [DarkSun], thanks
<shro0ms> just upgraded to lucid, how do i move the exit/minimize/maximize symbols at the top of windows back to the right?
<Pici> !controls | shro0ms
<ubottu> shro0ms: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<blue_anna> shro0ms, System->Preferences->Mangle Appearance
<Traveler> whats the differnce of kubuntu and plan ubuntu
<blue_anna> shro0ms, then personalize the theme
<blue_anna> :)
<shro0ms> thanks
<abhi_nav_> Traveler, kubuntu uses kde and ubuntu uses gnome
<shro0ms> Traveler, kubuntu has kde
<blue_anna> when I log in my wireless network no longer connects automatically -- since we stopped broadcasting the SSID name
<xray_tsk> Does anyone have nvidia MCP78S [GeForce 8200] bridge here?
<Traveler> im having issues with my tv being suported do you think kunbunu will work
<Guest69017> blue_anna: then start broadcasting it again?
<abhi_nav_> blue_anna, you have to create 'Connedt to hidden network'
<Traveler> or am i just sol
<raj> hello guys, why dos the ZD1211 drivers on linux perform horribly for wifi. my connection keeps pinging high, and then disconnects and reconnects and so on. i wanna try NDISwrapper but i cant find the .inf file... the connection for zd1211 is awefull. i thought i had a ralink but it turns out belkin wifi G version 4000 uses Zd1211 drivers. any suggestions?
<raj> hello guys, why dos the ZD1211 drivers on linux perform horribly for wifi. my connection keeps pinging high, and then disconnects and reconnects and so on. i wanna try NDISwrapper but i cant find the .inf file... the connection for zd1211 is awefull. i thought i had a ralink but it turns out belkin wifi G version 4000 uses Zd1211 drivers. any suggestions?
<blue_anna> abhi_nav_, sounds promising, how?
<abhi_nav_> blue_anna, notwist start again broadcasting is not relly necessary. we can connect to hidden network easily.
<azlon> how can i change my default http port for apache from 80 to 8081?
<gwerra> how Can i know what files a specific package installs?
<abhi_nav_> blue_anna, right click on network manager apliet (before make sure to swithc on wifi button) and there is option which reads 'Connect to hidden network'
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<blue_anna> abhi_nav_, ooh yeah, that's what I'm doing now
<abhi_nav_> blue_anna, hmm
<raj> gwerra: you go to package manager >> history
<blue_anna> abhi_nav_, but I want it to connect automatically :)
<abhi_nav_> blue_anna, it wll connect automaticaly. first time you set it manualy then check 'Connect Automatically' thats it
<ActionParsnip> Gwerra: you could download the deb and extract it. I'm sure dpkg has some magic in its man pages
<gwerra> raj, I installed them using apt-get
<zus>  i am not particularly happy with lucid, since switching back to gnome its been problem after problem, 1st after installing  GNOME-do my <superM> is working  a small menu appears under the envelope -  NOT magnifier, as i set up with compizconfig-settings-manager. 2 im getting all sorts of security failures when updating this is a fresh install  as of this morning.
<Pici> azlon: Modify /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default , the virtualhost line specifies what port it is listening on.
<raj> gwerra apt-get in the terminal is the same as the package manager (synaptic) but command line. it would still be under jhistory
<ActionParsnip> zus: log bugs
<raj> gwerra:  file > history
<scott__> Not much people talking..
<azlon_> Pici, i have configured port forwarding to forward port 80 to this machine (192.168.1.10) but when i type my public IP address i cannot access my website. if i type localhost it works fine. how can i check where the problem in?
<azlon_> is
<blue_anna> abhi_nav_, when I click "connect to hidden network", I can select the connection from the dropdown or leave it as "New...", the other fields are network name and security .. there's no connect automatically in that dialog
<Pici> zus: Security failures? Do you mean that apt cannot verify the authenticity of packages?
<zus> ActionParsnip,  the security one i seen in launchpad and i clicked it affects me (3 resintalls same problem)
<gwerra> raj, shows nothing at all
<abhi_nav_> blue_anna, you have to enter all the details manualy (only) for first time. because its hidden network
<Pici> azlon_: Many routers do not allow loopback connections, so you cannot connected to your external address from inside the network.
<abhi_nav_> blue_anna, from the second time onwards it will connect automatically
<zus> Pici,  yes and sometimes they do sometimes they dont  and sometimes it vaires, like i couldnt get virtualbox to hit
<gwerra> I am just trying to get the teapot mesa demo to run, I want to do some testing to see how well my GPU works with Ubuntu
<blue_anna> abhi_nav_, no, it doesn't. :S and I dont see a flag to set it to do that -- are you on the 10.10 beta?
<azlon_> Pici, what if i used a proxy? would that get around that issue?
<scott__> Oh, That's why I had trouble SSHing into my box from downstairs...using my external IP
<scott__> exit
<win_2_linux> I know people are going to say personal preference, Whats the better desktop KDE or GNOME?
<ActionParsnip_> Scott__: port forward the ssh port you use then
<avarel> hi
<Pici> azlon_: It might. You could also specify your server's internal ip address in /etc/hosts
<blue_anna> abhi_nav_, my NetworkManager preferences file has a settings "autoconnect=true" for this connection, so I'm not sure that I haven't already gone through what you are referring to back when it wasnt a hidden network
<abhi_nav_> blue_anna, first thing is that ask in #ubuntu+1 for 10.10. I am on 10.04
<zus> win_2_linux, a fresh install of KDE in my personal opinion, not just because of my problems, but over all i liked it a lot better
<blue_anna> abhi_nav_, same
<abhi_nav_> !10.10
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<blue_anna> no I'm on 10.04
<abhi_nav_> blue_anna, ok
<spydee32> i have 8 gb of RAM but lucid 64 bit only shows 4 gb
<webmaster61> Hello.
<teamtrimbledesig> Greetings!
<Gwar_> spydee32, silly question, but you sure you installed 64 bit?
<azlon_> Pici, if i updated hosts with my current ip that wouldnt tell me if the site is accessable externally would it? im trying to verify if people can access my site from outside the LAN.
<win_2_linux> thanks Zus, trying Xchat for win right now to see if I want to use it for linux
<raj> gwerra:  thats weird. i do it that way and it always shows what installed. did you compile it? or just went with: apt-get install (software)
<teamtrimbledesig> What would you guys recommend for a webdesigner moving from Adobe CS to Ubuntu?
<win_2_linux> right now i'm using the gnome desktop that was on ubuntu liveCD
<webmaster61> :)
<abhi_nav_> blue_anna, here are some search results: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=hidden+wireless+network+ubuntu+10.04&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<Pici> azlon_: No, it wouldn't.  I may have misunderstood your question.
<gwerra> raj, apt-get install libglu1-mesa, I want to know what files it added to my system
<spydee32> gwar, i ran uname -m and its x86_64
<win_2_linux> GIMP?
<abhi_nav_> !gimp
<ubottu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<thune3> raj: do you have exact model information on your wifi that you want working with ndis?
<teamtrimbledesig> I tried GIMP, and it's not too bad
<azlon_> Pici, how can i verify that my site is accessable from the internet? i thought my port forwarding was messed up, but i dont know. how can i verify what the problem is?
<teamtrimbledesig> But there really hasn't been something that replaced Dreamweaver
<win_2_linux> you can port cs to linux with wine i read unnoticably
<ActionParsnip_> teamtrimbledesig: gimpshop, its a rehashed gimp to have most of the menus how photoshop is
<teamtrimbledesig> really?
<raj> gwerra ill give tehm to you 1 sec
<win_2_linux> meaning you would think its one windows or nothing would change
<webmaster61> Is there anyone who could help me about my wireless cards, onboard bcm4318, end linksys wusb54gc usb wlan? i couldn't install both of them.
<teamtrimbledesig> I thought that development had ceased on it
<hypn0> gwerra, try dpkg -L libglu1-mesa
<ActionParsnip_> azlon_: set the server to use a static ip can save lots of heartache
<andrei> where is noob questions channel? this one is easy
<teamtrimbledesig> webmaster61, did the restriced drivers pick it up?
<gwerra> hypn0, ah works, thank you :)
<win_2_linux> ceased on what CS
<teamtrimbledesig> on
<spydee32> any other ideas? i have 8 gb of RAM but lucid x64 only shows 4 gb
<teamtrimbledesig> oops, on gimpshop
<ActionParsnip_> teamtrimbledesig: not something I use, I just know of it
<Pici> azlon_: A proxy would work, but If you'd like the pm me the address that you think it should be accessable on, I'd be happy to check it out.
<azlon__> Pici, i have TCP port forwarding for port 80 going to my local IP address (192.168.1.10) port 80. this is correct, right?
<webmaster61> teamtrimbledesig im sorry i couldn't understand?
<teamtrimbledesig> What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<LaMs> spydee32: Could it be a PAE problem ?
<Pici> azlon__: That would be correct.
<webmaster61> im on 10.o04
<teamtrimbledesig> Anyone in here use Rhapsody?
<chachan> hi, has anyone installed php5.3 on hardy?
<teamtrimbledesig> webmaster61, go to System ->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<neha> chachan,that is an OS.right?
<webmaster61> yes from there ive installed it.
<neha> chachan.which tool u r using?
<chachan> neha: yes, it's ubuntu hardy
<chachan> neha: aptitude
<raj> thune3:  yes i do .. it is a belkin F5D7050 version 4000. uses ZD1211 drivers
<kamileon> how hard is it to put ubuntu on an external harddrive to have it run on any computer im on
<abhi_nav_> kamileon, very very easy
<win_2_linux> Gimpshop is still supported just was at their website
<spydee32> LaMs: I'm unfamiliar with PAE but my quick research shows that 64 bit OS don't need PAE
<teamtrimbledesig> win_2_linux, thanks for looking
<moogler> i have a quick question
<kamileon> ok i just got a 1 tb passport and want to set it up is there a tutorial anywhere ican use
<moogler> what's the difference between the ubuntu lts and normal ubuntu?
<Pici> !lts | moogler
<ubottu> moogler: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<abhi_nav_> kamileon, what is passport?
<moogler> ah, thanks for that pici
<kamileon> its an external hard drive made by western digital
<win_2_linux> I was currious myself but you can run CS with wine on ubuntu seamlessly
<butterfly> moogler,lts means long term support
<avarel> hi
<ActionParsnip_> win_2_linux: some versions on some versions of wine, you can
<win_2_linux> yes cs and cs2 are the ones you can I believe
<butterfly> moogler.that means the updates will be available whether a new release is also there
<ActionParsnip_> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<teamtrimbledesig> I would really rather stay opensource
<zus> Pici,  here is an example of what i mean http://pastebin.com/YxCTTLUj
<azlon> do i need to open port 80 somehow or is it open by default?
<win_2_linux> what is this pastebin.com thing
<Guest60046> hello, can anyone please suggest me a tool to measure internet bandwidth by hosts, of my home network ? i'm having a hardtime with iftop..
<thune3> raj: i don't know if there is a difference between v4 and "version 4000", but v4 inf can be gotten by unzipping  http://cache-www.belkin.com/support/dl/f5d7050-ver4.exe
<ActionParsnip_> Guest60046: ntop
<gionnico> hello!
<thune3> raj: sorry http://www.belkin.com/support/dl/f5d7050-ver4.exe
<gionnico> i'm writing a script for ubuntu: can you please tell me what's the default firefox home directory in Lucid?
<gionnico>  /opt/firefox ? or /usr/lib/firefox ? or else??
<sebsebseb> gionnico: theres a hidden .mozilla in Home
<sebsebseb> gionnico: thats the profile
<gionnico> sebsebseb: no i mean browser files
<Pici> !gpgerr | zus
<ubottu> zus: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<Pici> zus: Do the command above, but use the key listed after NO_PUBKEY in your error message.  That should fix the problem.
<raj> thune3:  HOW can i unzip the .exe ??? lol that is what im trying to get out of the .exe file.. i got to that before i posted here. but i have no idea how to get the drivers out of .exe. it doesnt extract for me at all
<thune3> raj: unzip f5d7050-ver4.exe
<raj> thune3:  its a windows program (.exe) you cant unzip it !!!!!!!!!
<raj> thune3:  its not a ZIP file
<zus> Pici,  thanks you, should that fix  the others like gnome-do also misses
<raj> thune3:  lol :
<unop> raj, some .zip files are self-extracting and take the form of a .exe
<thune3> raj: some .exe can be "unzip" and some "cabextract", this one is "unzip"
<Pici> zus: You'll need to do the command separately for each error and accompanying key
<iceroot> raj: fwcutter is doing the same
<raj> thune3:  why is it them when i try it with archive manager it doesnt open. ??
<gionnico> sebsebseb: ?
<andrei> what i have to append at a command when i need to pause listing
<gionnico> can you locate firefox-bin and tell me where please?
<kamileon> im looking for a good guide to install ubuntu to an external hard drive
<zus> Pici,  thanks brb
<raj> iceroot i cant live with native ZD1211 they are really horrible.
<thune3> raj: who knows, but you can unzip f5d7050-ver4.exe from a terminal.
<gionnico> (do that if you use lucid and default firefox repository)
<raj> thune3:  do you have the comand for that?
<thune3> raj: "unzip f5d7050-ver4.exe"
<abhi_nav__> kamileon, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<kamileon> thx
<abhi_nav__> kamileon, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<amiloL1300> i installed lucid on my Fujitsu Siemens Amilo L1300 laptop and have serious issues with sound. I can play music cds and flash videos OK but whenever I attempt to play mp3s, mpegs or avis X-Window crashes and I am rendered with a solid black screen and the only way to get back and running is to poweroff the laptop and then on. can anyone help?
<abhi_nav__> kamileon, http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=ubuntu+usb+pen+drive&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<thune3> raj: i would recommend unzipping in a new directory, as not to pollute your Desktop, or other dir.
<anothernewbie> can somebody help me please when I try to use root in ubuntu it says not installed and when i try to install from bin it says not found
<newbie1234> Hey! I have problems with my 3g modem disconnecting. I get the error code 16 (modem hung up) what could be wrong and how do I correct it?
<erUSUL> !root | anothernewbie
<ubottu> anothernewbie: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<azlon> is port 80 closed by default?
<iceroot> gionnico: /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.3/firefox-bin
<gionnico> iceroot: ok so it depends on version
<iceroot> azlon: if apache is not running, yes
<gionnico> this is bad
<anothernewbie> I know how to use root and set up the password
<gionnico> isn't there a symlink?
<anothernewbie> Problem is ubuntu says root is not found whenever I try to use it even on an accoutant with admin rights
<erUSUL> !rootsupport | anothernewbie
<hotfloppy> anothernewbie: root not to be used, but to be.. what do you want to do ?
<iceroot> gionnico: the bin yes, /usr/bin/firefox  not (which is a link to an sh script which is calling hte bin)
<azlon> iceroot, apache is running... but when i do nmap -p80 it says: 80/tcp closed http
<anothernewbie> trying to Install a firestarter and it says cannot find root-sudo because it is not installed
<gionnico> iceroot: ok but i need the library path
<iceroot> azlon: then apache is only running on lo not eth0
<anothernewbie> Running off of a flashdrive
<hotfloppy> anothernewbie: just use sudo.. dont need the root- ..
<newbie1234> ubottu: how does sudo help me from having the modem hanging up? I run 'sudo wvdial' and it still hang up...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mikebeecham> quick question guys.....if I have opened up the directory that is connected to a digital camera, but deleted them from the camera before saving them to the Hard disk...would Ubuntu keep a 'ghost' image of them somwhere?
<anothernewbie> firestarter needs root to function
<mikebeecham> I think I have lost a shed load of photos :S
<erUSUL> mikebeecham: do not think so
<anothernewbie> And I dont want to connect to the internet without a firewall again
<hotfloppy> anothernewbie: yes.. sudo means SuperUser DO..
<iceroot> mikebeecham: using the cli then no, using the gui look at the trash
<hotfloppy> anothernewbie: and root is superuser..
<erUSUL> mikebeecham: you can use photorec is in the repos in the testdisk package
<iceroot> anothernewbie: linux dont need a firewall like windows
<mikebeecham> iceroot: dont understand
<erUSUL> !undelete | mikebeecham
<ubottu> mikebeecham: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<mikebeecham> erSUL what would that do?
<newbie1234> /wc/wc
<anothernewbie> Well my first ubuntu install was hacked
<anothernewbie> so im going to secure the hell out of it this time
<iceroot> anothernewbie: not because of a missing firewall
<erUSUL> mikebeecham: iceroot is saying that maybe you deleted it via nautilus and are in the trash
<mikebeecham> i checked the trash, and are not there
<mikebeecham> mind you..is there two trashes in Ubuntu?
<iceroot> mikebeecham: no
<mikebeecham> hmm
<anothernewbie> Is there any easy way to just install root?
<erUSUL> mikebeecham: well removable media has its own trash
<iceroot> anothernewbie: yes
<hotfloppy> anothernewbie: i suggest you should use 'sudo command'.. never heard the root-sudo thing..
<iceroot> anothernewbie: is there a reason? no
<azlon> iceroot, when i restarted apache i got this: http://pastebin.com/vNhjXCap
<mikebeecham> erSUL sounds interesting
<anothernewbie> sigh firestarter needs root-sudo so there is my reason
<hotfloppy> is there really have a thing called root-sudo guys ?
<iceroot> azlon: put the hostname in /etc/hosts
<hotfloppy> never heard of it..
<anothernewbie> said it could not install because of lack of it
<iceroot> azlon: at the moment, apache is running on lo interface
<erUSUL> mikebeecham: do crtl + H in nautilus to see hidden files. maybe it is there ( in the camera folder )
<azlon> iceroot, but will people outside of my LAN be able to access it if i just update the hosts file?
<anothernewbie> Is there a root deb out there I can use?
<iceroot> azlon: if the ip you assigned the host to can be access from outside the lan, yes
<unop> anothernewbie, root deb?
<iceroot> anothernewbie: stop asking about root.
<iceroot> anothernewbie: use sudo, here is no support for activating root user
<hotfloppy> anothernewbie: is root is an application ? god, please forgive me..
<xray_tsk> Is it okay, if the ALSA driver is 1.0.21, but the libraries are 1.0.22 ?
<iceroot> anothernewbie: if you need a root-sshell, use sudo -i
<azlon> iceroot, i have the hosts file open, my public IP is 78.154.206.110, but what do i put next to it? localhost?
<anothernewbie> During boot I get this error "unable to find schemea for key daemon deafult session"
<hotfloppy> anothernewbie: as far as i know, root is not an application and doesnt need to be install..
<iceroot> azlon: the hostname you assigned with the dns
<mikebeecham> erSUL...think the photos are gone :S
<anothernewbie> Sigh sudo -i gives error root install not found
<unop> ha ha
<unop> anothernewbie, what exactly did you type?
<iceroot> anothernewbie: output of  id root  or better cat /etc/passwd
<iceroot> anothernewbie: to pastebin
<unop> iceroot, the error message doesn't tally with the description of the problem.
<azlon> iceroot, im so confused... i put 78.154.206.110  azlon.myvnc.com in the hosts file, but i still cant load the page unless i type http://localhost
<hotfloppy> root sudo -i maybe ?
<hotfloppy> lol
<anothernewbie> sigh I know the commands and I've tried every one of them
<tasslehoff> Dual-booting Win7 and Ubuntu, would the following partitions make sense? 1. W7 - NTFS 2. / - ext4, /home - ext4, /data - ext3, the latter ext3, because then I can mount it as ext2 from W7 and share media between the operating systems.
<unop> anothernewbie, what exactly did you type to get that error message?
<iceroot> azlon: ping azlon.myvnc.com  is working
<hotfloppy> anothernewbie: sory, no offense.. just joking.. :)
<iceroot> azlon: nslookup azlon.myvnc.com   is poiting to your ip?
<hotfloppy> remote seems to be mad.. lol..
<azlon> iceroot, yes, it is
<azlon> iceroot, when i do nmap -p80 78.154.206.110 it says port 80 is closed
<iceroot> azlon: for me the domain is working and poiting to some wordpress text
<iceroot> azlon:
<iceroot> azlon:
<iceroot> Welcome to WordPress. This is your first post. Edit or delete it, then start blogging!
<azlon> iceroot, wtf? really? ggrr...
<FloodBot4> iceroot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<azlon> iceroot, ok, sorry for wasting your time, thanks
<azlon> iceroot, i have no idea when it started working because it wasnt working when i asked you... thanks!!
<iceroot> azlon: so its working now?
<azlon> iceroot, updating my hosts file again, just a sec
<azlon> iceroot, well you can see the page because that is what i have, a basic wordpress install. but i cant see it unless i type localhost... i added this to my hosts: azlon.myvnc.com localhost
<amiloL1300> i installed lucid on my Fujitsu Siemens Amilo L1300 laptop and have serious issues with sound. I can play music cds and flash videos OK but whenever I attempt to play mp3s, mpegs or avis X-Window crashes and I am rendered with a solid black screen and the only way to get back and running is to poweroff the laptop and then on. can anyone help?
<amiloL1300> i tried vlc, xine, smplayer and the like and the result is the same. however, when X crashes I can see a flickering black screen for a couple of seconds saying something about pulseaudio. By the way, the start up sound is very choppy
<iceroot> azlon: dont point it on localhost, you are messing up your dns
<azlon> iceroot, ok, removed the whole line... same thing
<JanJacobs> bah :(
<Doyle> Q: How to I setup a NIC to use inet and not inet6?
<anj> Where'd the asoundconf command go in Lucid? I can install asoundconf-gtk but that alone won't do.
<iceroot> azlon: nmap -p 80 azlon.myvnc.com  80/tcp open  http
<n0pme> Doyle do you mean IPV4 over IPV6?
<utkanos> anyone with an mx revolution and btnx have a moment for a technical question?
<azlon> iceroot: wtf??? what am i missing here? this should be simple stuff... http://pastebin.com/xjcQF63H
<Doyle> n0pme, exactly. I only have terminal access, and I've setup both the eth0 and wlan0 interfaces but I can't get connection through either. I tried to force ipv4 on eth0, and the address shows, but so does the ipv6 address. On wlan0 I've setup dhcp, but it uses ipv6 and not ipv4.
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<MXIIA1> test
<iceroot> azlon: from what machine? the server?
<ActionParsnip> !test | MXIIA1
<ubottu> MXIIA1: hrm?
<azlon> iceroot, yes, from the hosting machine
<xray_tsk> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<MXIIA1> how do i ghost kill an acc?
<iceroot> azlon: do it from another machine
<azlon> iceroot, ok, brb
<uLinux> what is bonobo-activation-server
<uLinux> ?
<ubutom> Hey, I got a little problem with me-tv, it locks up and doesn't display any tv anymore, how can I remove all settings that are appearently stored in gconf, tried gconf-editor, but there is no option to delete the settings,  removing the folder ~/.me-tv didn't do the trick, registry on linux, oh joy..
<uLinux> evolution-data-seerver-2.28
<uLinux> that's too windows for me
<utkanos> anyone with an mx revolution and btnx have a moment for a technical question?
<lhavelund> !anyone | utkanos
<ubottu> utkanos: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ActionParsnip> ubutom: try: cd /home; sudo find -iname "me*" | grep -I tv
<cluelessnewbie> #ubuntu
<n0pme> Doyle So you want it to take on a v4 instead of v6 address on the wlan network?
<ActionParsnip> Ubutom: all in lower case, my client capitalises if it sees a shadow
<Doyle> n0pme, all networks if possible, but if I can get one working I'll be happy
<ronaldo__> hello
<cluelessnewbie> Pastebin of my root problem http://pastebin.com/zMR2Fa2L
<utkanos> lol..
<ubutom> Thanks ActionParsnip , will try
<ronaldo__> help how can i remove the stardictionary software using the CLI
<ronaldo__> help how can i remove the stardictionary software using the CLI
<ronaldo__> help how can i remove the stardictionary software using the CLI
<FloodBot4> ronaldo__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<azlon> iceroot, same same from another machine
<utkanos> ok, using btnx, does anyones mapping get overruled by some other default mapping in gnome
<utkanos> with mx revolution mouse
<cluelessnewbie> Now that I poste the paste.bin anybody have any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | cluelessnewbie
<ubottu> cluelessnewbie: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<n0pme> cluelessnewbie What exactly are you trying to do?
<ubutom> ActionParsnip, showed a few resutls, gonna delete it and see if that works :)
<ActionParsnip> cluelessnewbie: make sure you close software centre et al if they are open. That can also cause the issue
<ActionParsnip> ubutom: just rename, you have a rollback then
<cluelessnewbie> yeah thats why it could not lock right away but that has nothing to do with the issue
<ubutom> ActionParsnip, no need, was gonne set it up again anyway
<n0pme> Doyle can i get your ifconfig? Paste it on pastebin or paste.ubuntu.com
<azlon> iceroot, can you still load the page? maybe it was only working when i was farting around with my hosts file...
<cluelessnewbie> everything is closed when I try root
<ActionParsnip> cluelessnewbie: why do you want root, you have sudo and gksudo ?
<ubutom> thank you very much ActionParsnip  :)
<cluelessnewbie> sigh so I can use firestarter
<n0pme> cluelessnewbie are you just trying to access root? sudo su- would work fine.
<thune3> amiloL1300: see my PM
<ActionParsnip> cluelessnewbie: gksudo firestarter ,will run it as root
<utkanos> when trying to change the mapping of the 'forward' button on my mouse using btnx, it works once until a situation arrises where forward would work, then it defaults back to forward, as if being overruled by some other software
<cluelessnewbie> get "failed to execute child process sudo to root" whenever I try running it
<BluesKaj> earthquake here !...my chair moved around like we were in a boat on rough water...scary , the canadian sheild isn't known for 'shakers"...still feeling some shocks as we speak
<ActionParsnip> ubutom: find is very powerful if combined with -exec but be careful with it ;)
<Doyle> n0pme, sure, just a sec
<n0pme> cluelessnewbie have you set a password for root?
<Oer> locaion, BluesKaj ?
<ActionParsnip> cluelessnewbie: launch firestarter with gksudo, it will be fine. Or use: sudo -I ,then run firestarter
<Oer> c/location
<cluelessnewbie> root passwd gives me not installed
<mbeierl> BluesKaj: it was 5.6 in Buckingham Que
<ActionParsnip> !noroot | cluelessnewbie n0pme
<ubottu> cluelessnewbie n0pme: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<mbeierl> BluesKaj: In Ottawa here, felt it too
<n0pme> cluelessnewbie If all u want is to run firestarter with root privs Action is correct.
<ubutom> hm, ActionParsnip , is the index find uses automatically generated? I remember a time ago I had to put in a command to build the index or find would not work
<BluesKaj> Ontario Canada, near Sudbury, mbeierl
<ubutom> ActionParsnip, ah, no, sorry, locate was what I meant
<utkanos> heh, ok lets try this, is there a spot in gnome where mouse buttons are configured outside of xorg and the very limited mouse menu in preferences?
<mbeierl> BluesKaj: friend in Kitchener Ont reported feeling it too
<cluelessnewbie> I just want to fix it incase I need it
<phuzion> What's the best way to copy a file into the beginning of another file?
<phuzion> For example, I want to import 1.txt into the beginning of 2.txt
<Oer> http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/
<enjo255> Is there some sane way to determine what type of trackpad I have?
<bazhang> Oer, BluesKaj lets continue this in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<ActionParsnip> ubutom: if you search again it will be faster. You can use sudo updatedb and it will make a list of all files and you can use locate. If you don't search much then i'd just use find
<phuzion> enjo255: it didn't show up in lspci, did it?
<ActionParsnip> Enjo255: lspci;lsusb ,may tell you
<n0pme> ubottu but Ubuntu does & if he is fighting to access root account then that is how to do it. It is not "recommended" by Ubuntu(alone). Sorry for mis-interpretation.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<enjo255> lemme check
<ubutom> ActionParsnip, ah yes, updatedb, that was it :)
<ActionParsnip> Enjo255: or: sudo lshw | less ,and read the list using cursors / page up/down
<n0pme> ubottu but you are don't worry, lol
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Joelito> hi all
<shlunk> hi all - having trouble installing 10.04 on a raid array :(
<ActionParsnip> !hi | Joelito
<shlunk> does anyone have any hints?
<ubottu> Joelito: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<BluesKaj> bazhang, if  you experienced one , you'd mention it too:)
<utkanos> is there a spot in gnome where mouse buttons are configured outside of xorg and the very limited mouse menu in preferences?
<ActionParsnip> !raid | shlunk
<ubottu> shlunk: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<n0pme> Doyle did u ever pastebin?
<Joelito> I'm using ubuntu lucid, and I just install qt4-config soI can manage the widget styles for the qt4 apps, my question is how can I install more styles..?
<Doyle> n0pme, Yep, just typing it over. I'ts on different computer
<shlunk> thanks ubottu, but the issue isn't with setting raid up
<shlunk> the computer was provided with the drives in a raid array
<novabob> guys suddenly i have no sound in flash, whats up?
<tt__> what is the command to tell me my graphics card?
<shlunk> now i want to install 10.04 on it :)
<n0pme> Doyle Ok np.
<Guest70224> novabob, what flash are you using
<novabob> Guest70224, flashplugin-installer 10.1.53.64ubuntu
<novabob> worked fine before
<`DuFF> www.fifa-ranking.com
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tt__> !graphics
<enjo255> hmm.. so after going through all of those commands I didn't see anything resembling a trackpad
<bazhang> tt__, lspci
<Guest70224> novabob, did you try restart your computer
<n0pme> tt___  lspci command will give you some info
<ActionParsnip> novabob: can you use http://pastebin.com to give the output of: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep swf; dpkg -l | grep gnash
<Gwar> Hi all. You know how you can right click your connection applet doodad and deselect "Enable Networking"? What's the Command Line equivalent if I may ask?
<n0pme> lol
<novabob> Guest70224: just did
<iKb> hi all
<tt__> thx sorry was in a hurry
<Guest70224> novabob, did u try reinstall flash
<iKb> how can i create a command line UI like the one used in the drupal installation
<keon> Hey everyone, I just installed xubuntu
<novabob> Guest70224; just did
<keon> Noob question, but can anybody provide me some basic knowledge to start off
<iKb> i mean in a bash script i want the user to inser a username like in the installation process
<mj8741> Hi all - anybody: anyone have experience connecting a tv with vga to to computer vga running ubuntu 10.04?  just wondering if there are issues with the bigger screen or the fact that it's a tv.. thanks
<Guest70224> novabob, the sound still doesnt work?
<ActionParsnip> Keon: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<bazhang> !manual | keon this may help
<ubottu> keon this may help: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Krow_> hi
<novabob> Guest70224: no, just tried it
<BluesKaj> mj8741, if your tv has VGA inputs (which is rare)
<novabob> Guest70224: lemme try rebooting again
<utkanos> is there a spot in gnome where mouse buttons are configured outside of xorg and the very limited mouse menu in preferences?
<Doyle> n0pme, http://pastebin.com/jdV3v9Zh
<ActionParsnip> keon: if you have an optical drive which can read dvd you will need to install libdvdcss2 from medibuntu repo
<ActionParsnip> !dvd | keon
<ubottu> keon: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Guest70224> free software doesnt always work
<Gwar> Hi all. You know how you can right click your connection applet doodad and deselect "Enable Networking"? What's the Command Line equivalent if I may ask?
<mj8741> BluesKaj:  most of the new tv have them
<n0pme> Doyle K one sec.
<ActionParsnip> Utkanos: you can formulate an xorg.conf and it will be obeyed
<utkanos> ActionParsnip, it isn't being obeyed
<utkanos> thats the problem
<josh0x0> I did an apt-get update; apt-get upgrade sqlite3 and my version is still 3.4.2 where 3.6.23 is recommended... any ideas?
<enjo255> ok..so here's my issue: I have a new Dell laptop. The touchpad is crazy sensitive causing all sorts of issues for me. I'd like to just disable clicking, but I have no idea what type it is (and synaptics doesn't work)
<ActionParsnip> Gwar: sudo /etc/init.d/networking start ,maybe
<qwiksilver711> i have an alienware m11x, with a switchable graphics card in it, the 2.6.32 kernel runs the nvidia card all the time, which i dont want, the 2.6.34 kernel does not run it, but with the 2.6.34 kernel i have no wifi drivers, how to fix
<enjo255> the trackpad does work in that I can move the cursor around and click using the trackpad
<luist> hey... my firefox cant open some real time streamings... (it works on chrome just fine). Flash is installed (firefox opens most flash correctly, except these streamings) can anyone help me?
<utkanos> ActionParsnip, something is overruling btnx and my xorg conf and I'm trying to figure out what it is
<ActionParsnip> Utkanos: have you read /var/log/xorg.0.log ?
<utkanos> there are no errors
<utkanos> btnx works but only in certain circumstances
<azlon> can somebody try loading a page for me? im trying to test my apache setup. http://azlon.myvnc.com
<win_2_linux> whats the difference between ubuntu and unbuntu ultimate edition?
<utkanos> ActionParsnip, I have an mx revolution and the forward and back buttons are being auto-mapped to forward and back by something within ubuntu outside of xorg and btnx
<bazhang> win_2_linux, one is supported, one is not
<utkanos> ActionParsnip, I find the 'forward' button useless and usually remap it to be F5 so I can use it to refresh
<bastid_raZor> win_2_linux: ultimate is an unsupported distrobution
<mj8741> azlon: worked for me..
<timposey> Does anyone know of a way in ubuntu to scan a document with a barcode and have the program save the scanned document with the name contained in the barcode...
<azlon> mj8741, great! fails for me, but if everybody else can access it i'm happy! thanks!!!
<perlsyntax> How do i setup wvdial it not pick up my modem.
<mj8741> azlon: np
<ActionParsnip> Enjo255: also try: i8024.nomux=1
<n0pme> Doyle you in through SSH? CLI only right?
<utkanos> ActionParsnip, btnx maps it to refresh but only if there if within my browser if I've not click on a link that I can use 'forward' on, if I have, it stops being F5 and becomes forward again
<perlsyntax> i try wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf
<perlsyntax> no luck
<win_2_linux> oh
<ActionParsnip> Utkanos: dodgeytech stuff can be a pain
<Guest70224> bazhang, y cant u get ipad there
<bazhang> Guest70224, that's offtopic for this channel
<Doyle> n0pme, at the pc now
<utkanos> ActionParsnip, it shouldn't be difficult to map buttons
<qwiksilver711> i have an alienware m11x, with a switchable graphics card in it, the 2.6.32 kernel runs the nvidia card all the time, which i dont want, the 2.6.34 kernel does not run it, but with the 2.6.34 kernel i have no wifi drivers, how to fix
<utkanos> ActionParsnip, there is something that is overruling my settings and I'm just trying to locate where that is
<ActionParsnip> !ultimate > win_2_linux
<ubottu> win_2_linux, please see my private message
<perlsyntax> ?
<ActionParsnip> utkanos: the xorg.0.log should give clues
<utkanos> there are no clues there ActionParsnip
<utkanos> i wouldn't be here if it was simple
<n0pme> Doyle k can't think of the cmd's but I believe you can set IP version used by interface in Network Settings System>Settings>Network Tools in the GUI. Gimme a sec if you need cmd's
<remlabm> can anyone assist me in installing a php extension from source?
<utkanos> I was hoping someone else uses btnx w/ an mx revolution
<perlsyntax> hello
<ActionParsnip> utkanos: I assume nothing here
<utkanos> ActionParsnip, understood
<Kauzmik1dr> What wireless usb works with ubuntu 10.04 out of the box?
<utkanos> surely someone uses btnx to map non-standard things to buttons
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | Kauzmik1dr
<ubottu> Kauzmik1dr: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<mj8741> ok, I'm using a 17 in monitor now - any problems going up to 22 in - Nvidia Geforce 6150 Le card - ubuntu 10.04
<n0pme> Doyle Is it using IPv6 on all interfaces?
<Pici> mj8741: There shouldn't be ably problems.
<ActionParsnip> mj8741: udev should pick it up just fine. I use the same vid card
<perlsyntax> hello
<mj8741> Pici: cool - thanks
<ActionParsnip> !hi | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<jalex_brown> Does anyone know how to keen Ubuntu 10,04 from creating a desktop icon when a drive mounts?
<Doyle> n0pme, if I don't force the ipv4 setup in a config file, it uses ipv6 by default, and even when I force an ipv4 setup, you can see it still shunts ipv6 inot the mix
<zus> well ther eisnt anyone in the #gnome-do channel and i keep getting  failed to fetch ...(ppa for gnome do from launchpad)
<perlsyntax> ActionParsnip,How do i setup dial up with with a pc card?
<n0pme> Doyle yeah..hmm.. K, one sec.
<ActionParsnip> jalex_brown: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/10/25/hide-partition-icons-from-your-ubuntu-desktop/
<zus> anyone know of a working ppa for gnome-Do?
<perlsyntax> I try wvdial /etc/wvdial.conf
<perlsyntax> no luck
<ActionParsnip> !dialup | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<perlsyntax> i use gnome
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: that factoid is all I know. Haven't used diallup in ages
<perlsyntax> the prob not pick up the modem.
<Doyle> n0pme, ok thanks. Can't see why they'd even incorporate ipv6 in such a way that it would be the default protocol for NIC communications. How many people in the world would benefit from it?
<bastid_raZor> jalex_brown: in terminal type: gconf-editor then navigate to /apps/nautilus/desktop  and untick volumes_visible
<abhi_nav> perlsyntax, see linmodem.org
<jalex_brown> Thanks for the help!
<ruint> ohi
<ActionParsnip> Doyle: its coming soon. I disable it with boot options personally
<jalex_brown> Little thing, but it's been bugging me for a while now.
<qwiksilver711> how do you run an apt file
<n0pme> Doyle right now not many, there making the move & lack of interoperability is the price till its complete
<perlsyntax> it works
<perlsyntax> :D
<Doyle> ActionParsnip, good idea
<n0pme> Action good idea lol. Not sure why I didn't just think of that if he doesn't need it.
<ruint> i'm upgrading my old laptop (inspiron 1300) before i put ubuntu on it, the optimal memory for it seems to be PC2-4200, but PC2-5300 is cheaper, if i buy the 5300 will it gracefully slow to 400mhz for my aging laptop?
<n0pme> Doyle http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-how-to-disable-the-ipv6-protocol.html
<Guest60046> hello, can anyone please suggest me a tool to measure internet bandwidth in realtime by hosts, of my home network ? i'm having a hardtime with iftop..
<qwiksilver711> how do you run an apt file
<Stereocaulon> Hi sebsebseb, do you have moment to talk about Open Source software in general?
<bazhang> ruint, try in ##hardware
<ruint> k
<bazhang> qwiksilver711, surely you mean a .deb file
<bsod1> how can I reset nautilus settings?
<bastid_raZor> n0pme: Doyle .. just add this to /etc/default/grub  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="ipv6.disable=1"
<n0pme> bastid_raZor i didn't know of that method, but thanks.
<bsod1> how can I reset nautilus settings?
<qwiksilver711> bazhang, no, the deb did not work, it is an apt... i'm trying to install flash
<n0pme> Doyle either way is easy, but the article i linked requires no change of boot.
<elb0w> So we are trying to install ubuntu on our desktop here and after install it searched for graphic drivers. It then installed nvidia drivers and since has not shown the login screen. After post it just remains black. Any ideas?
<bazhang> qwiksilver711, do you mean an .rpm?
<bsod1> how can I reset nautilus settings?
<Stereocaulon> qwiksilver711, Are you on a 32-, or a 64bits systems?
<qwiksilver711> bazhang, it says apt for ubuntu 9.04+ from here http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<Doyle> bastid_raZor, n0pme trying it now
<qwiksilver711> Stereocaulon, 64 bit
<n0pme> Doyle sounds good let us know how it goes..
<bazhang> qwiksilver711, you should install that from the package manager, not from adobe's site
<bastid_raZor> Doyle: after yo umake the changes.. do a: sudo update-grub  .. all set
<bsod1> how can I reset nautilus settings?
<qwiksilver711> bazhang, where is the package manager? i've only been using for a few days
<Stereocaulon> qwiksilver711, If you want a Shockwave Flash Player, you're currently out of luck. Adobe has closed their Labs site for 64 bits flash plugin until further notice, claiming they are running a complete redesign for the player.
<qwiksilver711> stereocaulon, OMG, how do i play Farmville with no flash!!!!, j/k was wanting to run some speed tests
<_slax0r_> Hi, I'm having some trouble with Linksys WUSB100 ver.2 USB WLAN adapter. I've installed the rt2870sta driver, followed this guide: http://ubunturt2870.pbworks.com/
<moljac024> am i crazy here or what is going on
<_slax0r_> and all went fine, compile and install
<Guest70224> moljac024, y
<Stereocaulon> qwiksilver711, you don't. If you lean heavily on Shockwave, I suggest you try 32 bits instead.
<_slax0r_> but there is no ra0 device to be found
<_slax0r_> only a pan0 which is not a WLAN device
<moljac024> i keep reading online that the ubuntu installer is supposed to have options for encrypted volumes
<moljac024> yet i don't see them
<qwiksilver711> stereocaulon, i can go without flash for a bit
<mj8741> qwicksilver711: isn't flashplayer in syetem admin synaptic package manager
<Dittersdorf> lag cheking
<Stereocaulon> qwiksilver711, I can put up an alpha version of that player for you, Alphar42 if you like. You can only use that one in combination with Opera, since Firefox is apt to crash on that one.
<moljac024> how can i setup ubuntu on a dm-crypt with LUKS encrypted LVM
<ckennelly> question:  I'm trying setup an ssh config to match hosts by wild card with an implied suffix.  Is there any way I can substitute that into the HostName entry with the FQDN?
<qwiksilver711> oh i'm fine, the only thing i needed it for was speed tests, i'll run some trace routes instead, that sould help
<Guest70224> hey there you bun too
<Stereocaulon> qwiksilver711, but that will mean Farmville nor Youtube on that machine...
<bazhang> !ot > Guest70224
<ubottu> Guest70224, please see my private message
<tt__> hey, how do I decide if I want 32 or 64 bit version of an os
<qwiksilver711> stereocaulon, i was joking about farmvill, now the youtube thing might irritate me, i would try the alpha version
<kralyk1> tt__: if your processor supports 64-bit, definitely choose 64-bit os
<tt__> ubuntu doesnt seem to say in the basic system monitor what type of architecture my proc has
<Guest70224> tt__, what architecture is your proc
<kralyk1> tt__: yea you need to get that info elsewhere, i.e. wiki
<Stereocaulon> Allright, I'll upload it to my VPS and provide you with a link on a private channel.
<Stereocaulon> qwiksilver711,^
<qwiksilver711> thanks stereacaulon
<DanaG> Heh, if I enable the volume-control sound, it plays the sound about 5-10 times per second while I hold my volume softkey.
<DanaG> It makes it sound like brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrup
<kralyk1> tt__: issue 'uname -p' in shell, that will tell you what processor you got
<DanaG> And it uses 100% of one CPU core while doing so.
<tt__> some intel t2050 both cores at 1.6gh
<DanaG> unknown
<DanaG> that's my processor.
<DanaG> try -m instead.
<ben72> I'm having trouble with a usb device not showing up as a ttyUSB* when it should.. :(
<DanaG> x86_64
<DanaG> that's -m.
<kralyk1> oh yea youre  right, -m is better
<DanaG> -p returns "unknown" on 32-bit, 64-bit, and even ARM.
<Guest70224> tt__, use 32
<tt__> i686
<bastid_raZor> kralyk1: uname does not tell you what type of processor you have.. it tells you what arch you have installed
<Guest70224> tt__, use 32
<DanaG> "cat /proc/cpuinfo" shows what actual CPU.
<kralyk1> tt__: you'r processor is Yonah, which is 32-bit only
<Guest70224> tt__, 32 is for most users 64 is for the prso
<bazhang> Guest70224, that is simply not true
<assholl> привет все
<toyman61> Is there a way to get the same functionality in Linux (Ubuntu) as "Network Places" offers in Windows ?  Or is there another way to publish a web-page on the Internet from OpenOffice Writer ?
<Guest70224> bazhang, sry what?
<kralyk1> Guest70224: 64-bit is for everyone with 64-bit processor
<tt__> this is kinda unrelated, do you think this system is capable of direct32 and pixel shader 2.0...I have a feeling yes and no respectively
<ZykoticK9> kralyk1, +1
<Guest60046> hello, can anyone please suggest me a tool to measure internet bandwidth in realtime by hosts, of my home network ? i'm having a hardtime with iftop..
<bazhang> Guest70224, 64 bit is not for the pros. it is for everyone if they have the computer to support it.
<Stdedos> In a terminal I write "sudo service squid stop" and terminal responces "stop: Unknown instance: "
<tt__> I only use 64 on my top of the line machine, I want to see if I can get this laptop in line to run onlive service
<tt__> I thin ill stick with 32 for thi machine based on the advice
<bazhang> !ru | assholl
<ubottu> assholl: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Xcell> try /etc/init.d/squid stop
<tt__> regardless the archi shouldnt matter to onlive too much I dont think
<kralyk1> tt__: definitely, Intel t2050 can't run 64-bit
<qwiksilver711> tt__ i think thats a good idea
<Azalis> is it possible to get a USB gamepad to work with 10.04/ mint 9?
<bazhang> Azalis, no idea about Mint; Lucid yes
<Gwar> Azalis, Mine works fine on mint.
<keon> how do i customize my xubuntu 10.4 appearance
<tt__> any ideas about the second question, would this machine do direct3d and pixel shader 2.0?
<Dittersdorf> Hi. Does anyone know how to reduce NAUTILUS memory usage? (It takes 180 mega instead of 30-50 mega)
<Exavion> Azalis: mine worked out of the box
<Gwar> bazhang, Mint is just lucid with extra bitz
<bazhang> Gwar, no, it's an unsupported derivative
<tt__> they both have integrated, this one has some intel 943m and the other is 9200m
<evident> hi... i am having a newly set up vroot server on ubuntu 8.04lts. After updating with apt-get I wanted to change my shell to zsh, which I did by "chsh" and entered /bin/zsh
<evident> but now after logging out I can't get in via ssh anymore... it says my root password is wrong
<Gwar> bazhang, while that may be true. 99% of what works for Lucid, Works for Isadora too.
<xxu> im trying to play a free movie i downloaded. I loaded the .srt subtitles but the subtitles are about 30 seconds delayed from what's actually said in the movie. Can anyone help?
<Azalis> because its close enough id just adapt it to mint 9
<evident> can anybody help me?
<keon> excuse the noobish question, but  how do i customize my xubuntu 10.4 appearance
<Gwar> Azalis, Yes. In almost every case, tutorials for Lucid work on Isadora
<datacrusher> xxu, search for some subtitle workshop
<xxu> datacrusher: what does "some subtitle workshop mean/
<Azalis> so my 360 pad for pc will work with 10.04, i emulate old dos and snes games using it
<Exavion> xxu: Either find different subtitles (usually found online), reencode the movie and adjust the subs yourself (avidemux is a good tool for that) or maybe VLC can let you adjust them on playback, but that im not sure about
<xxu> Exavion: thank you
<Azalis> with vlc you can play the video with external subs and can mux them in when playing
<xxu> what does mux mena?
<xxu> mean*
<tekai> Any ideas on why my laptop running Lucid can't change monitor resolutions?   If I change to a lower resolution (ie, 640x480), the screen fades to white, which I'm assuming if a feature of the monitor.  It used to work in Karmic.  Fortunately, it works at the highest resolution, but nothing else.
<Doyle> bastid_raZor, n0pme, Worked great! Thanks a lot guys
<bastid_raZor> Doyle: glad to help. enjoy your ipv6 disabled browsing
<evident> how come that after changing the shell for my root user (over ssh), I can't login anymore? It says permission denied? Can anybody help me and tell me how this comes?
<Loshki> xxu: mplayer lets you adjust the subtitle delay during playback (- and + keys). For a permanent solution, I use windows subtitle workshop under wine to adjust the subtitle timings....
<qwiksilver711> i have an alienware m11x, with a switchable graphics card in it, the 2.6.32 kernel runs the nvidia card all the time, which i dont want, the 2.6.34 kernel does not run it, but with the 2.6.34 kernel i have no wifi drivers, how to fix
<Doyle> ^_^ ipv6 free
<Loshki> keon: noobish questions are welcome here. But also try #xubuntu
<Stereocaulon> qwiksilver711, You've got a link in a private channel...
<Stdedos> In a terminal I write "sudo service squid stop" and terminal responces "stop: Unknown instance: "
<Pici> Stdedos: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Stdedos> 10.04
<keon> loshki, thanks for your reply
<wng-> I have a system I want to create an image of that I can use as an Install CD to replicate the install, is this possible?
<oCean_> !clone | wng-
<Luksor> hello I nedd one dsitribuition in disket of boot on usb stick!!!!
<ubottu> wng-: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<bazhang> !aptoncd | wng
<ubottu> wng: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Pici> Stdedos: Have you tried stopping squid using   sudo /etc/init.d/squid stop
<wng-> oCean_: bazhang: thanks!
<bazhang> Luksor, use unetbootin to create it
<Luksor> bazhang: ok!!!
<Stdedos> It asks me to use the "services" command
<xxu> Loshki: so you just press + or -?
<wng-> bazhang: I'm using ubuntu-server, does aptoncd have a cli interface?
<Loshki> xxu: yes, during playback with mplayer, and it should say something on screen about AV-delay when you press them...
<tedcr20> \join #scipy
<bazhang> wng-, I'd use the clone one then
<wng-> bazhang: but clone isn't what I want at all
<Stdedos> Pici: It asks me to use the "service" command*
<wng-> I want a CD i can use to install if I buy another node somewhere down the line
<xxu> Loshki: it doesn't say anything
<StartX> hi
<blouaap> my os was working fine, all of a sudden everything stutters and is slow. even boot time suffers. any clues please
<StartX> every one
<bazhang> wng-, no cli for aptoncd that I know of
<blouaap> 9.10
<blouaap> its like it's having trouble with my hdd
<Loshki> xxu: Try pressing 'o' first to enable on-screen display. Any better?
<Azalis> which do i edit to boot verbose then x11?
<xxu> Loshki: then the select movies or playlist box comes up
<Luksor> bazhang:  No! I need to put the second phase of the boot floppy and the rest on pendrive
<StartX> hello any one help me in backtrack $?????????????//
<evident> can't anybody tell me how it comes that I cant connect to my server as root anymore over ssh after changing my shell to /bin/zsh?
<xxu> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<bastid_raZor> StartX: backtrack support in #backtrack-linux
<Loshki> blouaap: any error messages in /var/log/syslog or dmesg?
<wng-> !imaging
<StartX> okay bastid
<bazhang> StartX, in #backtrack-linux not here
<Loshki> xxu: are you using plain old mplayer, or one of the wrappers e.g. gmplayer?
<xxu> Loshki: im useing totem mplayer
<Stereocaulon> xxu: Try VLC as well, VLC is better at playing damaged avi's and whatnot.
<Luksor> bazhang: My motherboard dont booting of usb!!!
<Loshki> xxu: try it with regular, plain old mplayer first. I'm sure totem will do it too, but I dunno its key sequences. You could check the docs...
<bazhang> Luksor, then there is nothing to be done
<xxu> Loshki: how do you use regular mplayer
<Loshki> xxu: open a terminal and type 'mplayer <movie file>'
<Azalis> via console
<Azalis> mplayer /home/azalis/testfile.avi
<Stereocaulon> Luksor, try setting the the proper options in your BIOS. Most motherboards support booting from USB nowadays
<blouaap> Loshki, http://pastebin.com/q2t5Xacg
<Luksor> there is the possibility of doing the initial boot from the diskette and then get the rest in pendrive
<xxu> brb
<Stereocaulon> Luksor, by chaining the bootsequence...Yes, that is possible, however diskette is a medium prone to failure.
<Azalis> is booting ubuntu possible from EFI machines? eg intel mac mini?
<Luksor> Stereocaulon: there is no such option is the old pc
<Loshki> blouaap: I don't see anything obviously wrong. When you run 'top' in a terminal, what's using up all the cpu time?
<Evil_> Is there a way I can install IntelliJ IDEA through the software center?
<Stereocaulon> Luksor, that is not an option in the BIOS, it's an option in the GRUB/ lilo bootloader on your diskette.
<Luksor> Stereocaulon: just need to do this once
<blouaap> Loshki, seems to be xorg
<blouaap> but why would boot be slow
<blouaap> when xorg hasnt even started
<blouaap> feels like disk writing is faulty
<Luksor> Stereocaulon: correct, but there is a distribution board that does this! just need her name! UNetbootin and it is not! : D
<blouaap> for some reason
<blouaap> this is fairly fresh install
<wng-> Is there a way to create a CD with an exact image of a running ubuntu server machine?
<epklein> my gwibber (2.30.0.1 on lucid) opens link on Chromium, even though Firefox is my default browser. how do I set up it to open links on Firefox?
<blouaap> and was fine
<zus> whats the ubuntuone channel please?
<blekos> hello, I'm running ubuntu 10.04xAMD64 how can I install kubuntu desktop x 64?
<Pici> zus: #ubuntuone
<bazhang> blekos, install the package kubuntu-desktop
<amiloL1300> thune3, are you there?
<thune3> amiloL1300: yes
<blekos> will this automatically install the x64 version?
<zus> Pici,  thanks, i hate fresh installs, ya have to set  it all back up,...
<amiloL1300> got disconnected. can we continue our chat?
<oCean_> wng-: you could also try #ubuntu-server
<Loshki> blouaap: right, not sure that's really your problem. Disk problems generally get reported in the logs. You can check the SMART data for the disk drives via gsmartctl http://gsmartcontrol.berlios.de/home/index.php/en/About but at this stage we're still guessing...
<Stereocaulon> Luksor, Sorry, can't quite make sense of what you are trying to say. Please rephrase.
<blekos> will this automatically install the x64 version?
<Traveler0> ok so i have been having a problem geting ubuntu to load on my TV i downloaded SLAX and it worked on my TV anyone know the Differnce between slax and ubuntu
<Loshki> wng-: yes, generally you want what they call a bare-metal backup i.e. a backup you can restore do a system with nothing else on it. See !backup | wng-
<blouaap> is there problems with ext4 ?
<Loshki> !backup | wng-
<ubottu> wng-: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<LouisJB> hi, whenever the host of my ubuntu VM loses network or goes to sleep, I can't get ubuntu networking to reconnect again without bouncing the vm, is there a way to restart the networking or is this a known issue?
<Joshua_Roberts> does anyone know if there is a repository that handles vavoom for Ubuntu?
<Traveler0> where is the  xorg.conf file located
<Joshua_Roberts> Traveler0, it is located in /etc/X11 in Ubuntu
<Traveler0> TY
<Clabbe> Hi
<Clabbe> YUTRFNHJKMHHJN
<Clabbe> RHDF
<Clabbe> D
<Clabbe> GET
<FloodBot4> Clabbe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Clabbe> GT
<Clabbe> GT
<gothenburg> revolution
<Traveler0> whats the text editor?
<gothenburg> idiot
<gothenburg> Traveler0: which?
<gothenburg> Traveler0: nano or gedit?
<xxu> Loshki: that just changes the A-V delay on regular mplayer
<Traveler0> trying to edit the xorg.conf
<xguru> Traveler0: what version of ubuntu are you running?  There isn't a xorg.conf by default in karmic or lucid.   You have to manually create one
<Loshki> xxu: that's true. I thought it adjusted subtitles too, but now I'm not sure. You may have to edit the subtitle file...
<xxu> Loshki: how?
<Loshki> xxu: I use windows subtitle workshop under wine. It has an 'adjust timings' feature where you enter the timing of the first and last utterance and it adjusts all the timings to fit....
<blargo> quit
<frxstrem> is there a program for finding out the home directory of a user in the terminal?
<crdlb> frxstrem: ~username ?
<mursalat> hi
<mursalat> anyone there
<mursalat> plz
<mursalat> plz
<maccam941> how can i manually set the MOTD on my servers?
<frxstrem> crdlb: thanks :)
<FloodBot4> mursalat: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mursalat> hi
<mursalat> is anyone there i am really in need of help
<bastid_raZor> maccam941: 10.04?
<Pici> !ask | mursalat
<ubottu> mursalat: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bazhang> mursalat, ask a question
<mursalat> ok
<maccam941> bastid_raZor: i would like to know for 9.10 and 10.04
<mursalat> i want to setup my modem on my ubuntu 10.04, my broadband 3G internet modem
<win_2_linux> plug it in and connect it to the nic port
<bastid_raZor> maccam941: look in /etc/update-motd.d/ and make changes there for 10.04 .. i don't remember if 9.10 has went to this method if not look at /etc/motd and /etc/motd.tail
<maccam941> bastid_raZor: I'd like to make the MOTD static and disable the updating
<Traveler0> whats 16:9 res for 720p
<ddrj> how do i force a driver to start on start up of ubuntu? do i edit modprobe.d or something?
<maccam941> Traveler: 1280x720
<Traveler0> TY
<Oer> mursalat maybe this page is helpfull >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G
<maccam941> ddrj: add it to the end of /etc/modules
<ddrj> thanks maccam941
<mursalat> ok
<mursalat> let me see - does this chat ever go empty of linux experts?
<mursalat> plz... am in serious trouble right now
<Algorithm_42> hello
<bazhang> mursalat, please read the link provided
<ddrj> oh btw how do i find out what driver my usb wireless card is using? when i go to network manager and click connection information it says that it's using usb driver
<ddrj> but i could've sworn the driver for this usb wireless card was rt3070sta
<bazhang> ddrj, the driver? checked in hardware drivers?
<ddrj> bazhang, yap
<ddrj> nothing in hardware drivers x(
<bazhang> ddrj, what does lsusb show as the chipset
<Evil_> How do you set Environmental Variables?
<ddrj> hmm checking
<maccam941> ddrj: look for something familiar from running lsmod?
<mursalat> .thanks bazhang - i am sorry for sounding like this .. just feelin desperate.
<ddrj> bazhang, ls usb says: Bus 002 Device 004: ID 1737:0078 Linksys
<ddrj> maccam941, thanks let me check from lsmod
<mursalat> my device is E169G - and it says unknow
<Oer> E169G = Huawei E169G
<toolbear> hi.  say, my locale is utf-8, but all my text files and whatnot get saved by default as ascii.  why?  and how would i change this so that the encoding is by default utf-8?
<a5an0> is anyone else getting bad sigs from the main lucid and lucid-security repos
<a5an0> ?
<ddrj> maccam941, nothing familiar from lsmod, it's weird, this is the problem i have: when i turn on ubuntu WITH the usb wifi card inserted, i don't get any connection to the net, but when i remove it and put it back into the usb slot AFTER ubuntu has started, it will connect to the net
<SlidingHorn> !anyone > a5an0
<ubottu> a5an0, please see my private message
<ddrj> so that's why i was thinking that adding my usb wifi card driver to start up would alleviate this problem..
<SlidingHorn> a5an0, what problems are *you* having...asking if people are having problems with it isn't going to get much help
<maccam941> ddrj: it probably doesn't work from bootup because the hardware is detected before networkmanager can do it configuration magic?
<mursalat> can u plz tell me one thing then.. i installed JDK.. by loggin in as root, then typing sh /home/mydir/jdk-version-watever.bin but then when i try to install eclipse by clicking the eclipse icon then i get error - "no virtual machine was found after searching the following locations /home/mursalat/......somethings...."
<trism> toolbear: ascii is a subset of utf-8, are you sure the encoding is incorrect? have you tried any characters that aren't in ascii?
<Vooloo> I need to take a screenshot and crop it and send it by IM quickly, what are my options? Don't want to load up GIMP just to crop it quickly...
<ddrj> maccam941, ahhhhh i see, so no use then
<ddrj> i guess i'll just stick it in after bootup
<Traveler0> once i edit the xorg.conf do i have to rebot for it to take efect?
<SlidingHorn> Vooloo, not sure if it has that exact functionality, but you can try shutter: sudo apt-get install shutter
<maccam941> ddrj: it might be worth filing a bug, like maybe networkmanager should check for devices that are already connected
<maccam941> you'll probably need to check your logs
<toolbear> trism: no, i just used the "file" command
<Vooloo> SlidingHorn: will look at it, F-Spot actually had Crop function
<ddrj> maccam941, alright thanks i've never filed a bug before, let me try
<mursalat> i BEG anyone with linux knowledge to PLEASE open up a private chat with me.
<mursalat> PLEASE - its really urgent
<mursalat> plz
<Pici> !patience | mursalat
<ubottu> mursalat: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<bazhang> mursalat, best to keep it in channel. be patient and don't repeat every five seconds
<SlidingHorn> mursalat, you're better off asking your question -- in detail, on one line -- in the public channel (once.)
<mursalat> i am sorry - but i am so lost.. so lost
<ddrj> state ur problem young one
<tgillespie_> hi all, I think there's a problem with the gnustep packages on ubuntu. I'm trying to build SOPE, I've sourced GNUStep.sh, but I still get a "Foundation/NSObject.h: No such file or directory" error when trying to build. Any ideas?
<Traveler0> do i have to reboot for the xorg.conf to take efect
<Craig_Dem> If you are lost. Try google.
<a5an0> Im having trouble with apt. I'm getting badsig's coming back from serveral official repos, and from kaunchpad. (paste: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/UE3WDrdg) I was wondering if this is my issue or if there's a problem with ubuntu's keyserver
<bazhang> mursalat, you were provided a link. Please have a read of it
<a5an0> *launchpad
<kushalsejwal> Hello Channel :-)
<SlidingHorn> kushalsejwal, howdy...how can we help?  (pls post your issue in detail, on one line & be patient in waiting for your answer)
<amiloL1300> thune3, sorry i got disconnected
<mursalat>  i installed JDK.. by loggin in as root, then typing sh /home/mydir/jdk-version-watever.bin but then when i try to install eclipse by clicking the eclipse icon then i get error - "no virtual machine was found after searching the following locations /home/mursalat/......somethings...." - how can i ensure that java virtual machin is to be found? (I know i was provided a link, i read it, and it just said my device is not supported - so 
<Vooloo> SlidingHorn: yeah shutter was awesome
<ddrj> HI anyone here install dwarf fortress on ubuntu?
<kushalsejwal> SlidingHorn: any suggestion for a free online magazine on Linux ( or Ubuntu)
<amiloL1300> i will tel you how i managed to overcome the  video and mp3 playing issue with (at least) vlc: i disabled Xv
<SlidingHorn> kushalsejwal, there are TONS of ubuntu related sites for info...too many to list.  I usually discourage recommending this in the channel, but google it.
<Traveler0> do i have to reboot for the xorg.conf to take efect
<toolbear> trism: i tried your suggestion.  apparently, the only difference is that the "file" command says the encoding is ascii if only ascii characters are present, but if non-ascii utf-8 characters are present, then it will say that the encoding is utf-8
<bazhang> kushalsejwal, check fullcircle magazine for Ubuntu
<xguru> Traveler0: atleast log out and back in
<Traveler0> ok
<bastid_raZor> Traveler0: restart X or log out then back in
<kushalsejwal> SlidingHorn: I know there are numerous Ubuntu related websites, I was asking about "magazines"
<Traveler0> TY
<bazhang> kushalsejwal, try in #ubuntu-offtopic then
<kushalsejwal> bazhang: yeah I guess fullcircle is the only good free maganize for linux / ubuntu
<kushalsejwal> bazhang: ok :)
<Speakers> I just installed DeveDe DVD burning software, I don't see it on my system.
<kushalsejwal> one more query has anybody used empathy for IRC? I am using it and while sending this message but unable to see the member list in any channel?
<SlidingHorn> speakers...look in /usr/bin
<bastid_raZor> Speakers: it is conversion software. it doesn't actually do the burning
<xguru> kushalsejwal: i think i used empathy once...   type: /users
<SlidingHorn> speakers:  also, bastid_raZor is right...if you want to burn, use brasero or k3b (for KDE)
<Speakers> so I shouldnt have uninstalled Brasero?
<bastid_raZor> Speakers: in the GUI it is located in Applications > Sound & Video
<Traveler0> how do i copy a file from one drive to another
<kushalsejwal> xguru: unkown command :(
<xguru> kushalsejwal: heh, maybe that was for pigin?  i dunno.  I recommend getting xchat
<SlidingHorn> Speakers, nope, but it's ok...easy to get back: sudo apt-get install brasero
<kushalsejwal> xguru: IRC worked perfectly with jaunty, seems like a bug in this version. I would try xchat
<nick_goodfate> kushalsejwal: in conversation menu , see if show contact list is ticked
<Traveler0> whats the copy commad
<bastid_raZor> Traveler0: cp /path/to/file /path/to/destination
<Alchimista> hi there, where can i see the localization of Konversation, to configure firefox to open irc.xxx with konv?
<Traveler0> TY
<kushalsejwal> nick_goodfate: yes its ticked and still I can't see the contact list
<mursalat>  i installed JDK.. by loggin in as root, then typing sh /home/mydir/jdk-version-watever.bin but then when i try to install eclipse by clicking the eclipse icon then i get error - "no virtual machine was found after searching the following locations /home/mursalat/......somethings...." - how can i ensure that java virtual machin is to be found? (I know i was provided a link, i read it, and it just said my device is not supported - so 
<SlidingHorn> kushalsejwal, I believe jaunty still had Pidgin -- ubuntu has since changed over to Empathy.  Some folks like the change, others dont...you can always switch back to Pidgin
<enthdegree> For some reason it won't let me log in through openbox. It just kicks me back to GDM. I'm on Failsafe Gnome currently.
<Traveler0> do i need to do sudo to copy
<enthdegree> Help appreciated!
<bastid_raZor> Traveler0: that depends on what and where you're copying
<SlidingHorn> mursalat, well if it's not supported, i hate to say it, but you should get another device that is -- or reverse engineer a driver for it/find someone that knows how to do so...  :-\
<Traveler0> xorg.conf
<xguru> Traveler0: if you get an output that is an error of some sort, then yes sudo
<bastid_raZor> Traveler0: yes, you need sudo
<Traveler0> still having issues with my TV bastid
<ubuntu> heya, im following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows but I dont know where to install GRUB when it comes into this part "Replace /dev/sda with the location you want to install GRUB on."
<SlidingHorn> Traveler0, also, depending on what version of ubuntu you're using, xorg.conf may not exist by default -- in which case you'd have to create your own
<Traveler0> i have one im replacing
<mursalat> thnx ppl u guys are friendly, i luv ubuntu, i dont know wat to do
<mursalat> but thnx
<mursalat> anyway
<SlidingHorn> ubuntu, paste the output to the following command here: http://paste.ubuntu.com      sudo fstab -l
<schwalbe93> I've a problem with my pc. After a several time of use the screen become regulary black and the back of the notebook become warm. I can reactivate the screen with the keyboard. Can anybody help me?
<enthdegree> I can run openbox once I start everything up, just not log in from it.
<ljruff> schwalbe93, Is your LCD going out?
<Traveler0> copy is CP ?
<cdavis_> Is there an open office channel?
<guntbert> Traveler0: cp, case matters
<Pici> cdavis_: #openoffice.org
<enthdegree> yes, join #openoffice.org
<bazhang> #openoffice.org
<cdavis_> Pici: thanks
<enthdegree> beat me to it.
<enthdegree> Gharrgh! Lag.
<SlidingHorn> Traveler0, yes...you would do sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /path/to/new/location
<ljruff> I am running Ubuntu 10.04. My Ubuntu One will not sync with the server. All of my credentials are showing in the preferences window, but the status reads "Disconnected". The connect button is inactive. Does anyone have a fix?
<Speakers> Screw Brasero, it uses Minutes instead of GB for making DVDs.
<Speakers> That's why I hate it.
<ljruff> schwalbe93, please talk to me here, not in IM, so that we can all help you.
<Stereocaulon> To those having trouble with youtube on 64 bits systems, just add the minitube ppa. Works great here :-)
<bazhang> Speakers, tried gnomebaker?
<Speakers> nah
<Speakers> installing now
<schwalbe93> the screen go out automatically - it's not the screen saver.
<cannonfodder> hey you guys...wats the command to remove dependencies...liek if i install program A  and it takes up 10 MB  then i purge it, only 5mb's are purged....how do i remove the other 5 mbs?
<bastid_raZor> Speakers: you could try k3b. it will require about 200MB of kde libraries. if you're not tight on space then, in my opinion it is a wise choice.
<Traveler0> if im in a folder in terminal and im coping a file from that folder do i need to add / like sudo cp /xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Speakers> I got 90GB
<cannonfodder> hey you guys...wats the command to remove dependencies...liek if i install program A  and it takes up 10 MB  then i purge it, only 5mb's are purged....how do i remove the other 5 mbs?
<centaur5> Is there a new key when booting Lucid to escape to recovery? Escape doesn't work for me.
<dajhorn> cannonfodder: Try `apt-get autoremove --purge`.
<ljruff> cannonfodder, you need to identify the dependencies used and then erase them individually.
<ljruff> !patience | cannonfodder
<ubottu> cannonfodder: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<zkriesse> !spanish | zkriesse
<ubottu> zkriesse, please see my private message
<Speakers> no gnomebaker won't work either, there is no DVD as DVD, it's DVD Data
<Speakers> that's why ConvertXToDVD on windows is the shit.
<SlidingHorn> cannonball, sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean
<SlidingHorn> cannonfodder, ^^
<mahound_> hello
<cannonfodder> thanks
<cannonfodder> ill try clean
<ljruff> I am on Ubuntu 10.04 and my Ubuntu One keeps disconnecting from the server. any ideas?
<ljruff> !hi | mahound_
<ubottu> mahound_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Traveler0> if im in a folder in terminal and im coping a file from that folder do i need to add / like "sudo cp /xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<feisar> I have put an .otf font in my .fonts dir and it does not show up in Gimp, is this a known problem?
<guntbert> Traveler0: no, use it without the / (that denotes the root of the file system)
<abys> anyone running fail2ban ? need some help with it
<remlabm> can anyone assist me in installing a php library from source?
<ubutom> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<SlidingHorn> Traveler0, your best bet is to just use the full path to avoid confusion
<Traveler0> ok so desktop is "Desktop" with a capital D right
<ljruff> Traveler0, yes
<Traveler0> TY
<mahound_> my laptop doesn't manage to suspend... instead of turning off, the screen gets totally white... no clue what's happening... is there any way i can find out what
<SlidingHorn> Traveler0, yes...everything is case sensitive in a linux system
<ljruff> Unix-like systems are case sensitive.
<mahound_> *what's the problem?
<abys> need some help with fail2ban
<SushiMashi> Hey peeps can anyone help with my problem while installing UBuntu on Windows 7 machine. I am using Wubi btw.
<Traveler0> path to DESKTOp would be "/home/jason/Desktop/"
<ljruff> I have always enjoyed that. Sometimes it's nice to have multiple files with the same name - File, fIle, fiLe, and filE.
<ikonia> abys: then ask a question
<SushiMashi> This is the exact error I got http://i27.tinypic.com/9tn052.png
<ljruff> Correct, Traveler0
<Traveler0> TY
<ljruff> !ask | abys
<ubottu> abys: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ddrj> got another question... how do i find out what sound library ubuntu is using? i think i have 3 options, pulseaudio / alsa / oss
<ljruff> !ask | SushiMashi
<ubottu> SushiMashi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jeremywi> I'm running Lucid, and I can't get my microphone to be detected.  Halp?
<abys> oke , when i start the fail2ban server , i get an error that fail2ban.sock isnt present
<cannonfodder> hey you guys....does ubuntu have something similar to windows disc defrag? or does the ext3 filesystem not need defragging?
<abys> how can i fix it
<ubutom> SushiMashi, try to run it as administrator
<ikonia> abys: check the config file for where it wants to create the socket file
<ljruff> jeremywi, microphones and webcams are kind of an issue with Linux, is it a machine microphone?
<bazhang> cannonfodder, not needed
<abys> ok
<mahound_> cannonfodder, ext* systems don't need defragmentation
<cannonfodder> thanks you
<Loshki> !defrag | cannonfodder
<ubottu> cannonfodder: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<cannonfodder> thats cool
<jeremywi> Yes, it's embedded into the computer.
<SlidingHorn> SushiMashi, what does the error log file that points to say?  (http://paste.ubuntu.com)  also, follow ubutom's suggestion
<SushiMashi> ubutom: I installed as admin but still the error occurred.
<piju> any amateur radio here ?
<ljruff> jeremywi, you can lspci to see if it shows up and then try to find a driver for it.
<SushiMashi> Slidinghorn: This is all it showed to me http://i27.tinypic.com/9tn052.png
<ikonia> piju: just ask your real question
<mtx_init> what can one do when "alsactl store" doesn't work and settings do not persist?
<ljruff> !ask | piju
<ubottu> piju: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mahound_> acpi problems suspending, white screen, anyone_
<mahound_> ?
<ubutom> Hm, SushiMashi then I don't know
<SlidingHorn> SushiMashi, the error dialog tells you to look @ an error log....what's in the error log?  (post it to http://paste.ubuntu.com)
<ikonia> ljruff: you don't have to give every user !ask after I ask them to ask a question
<cannonfodder> nice defrag link
<Loshki> ljruff: I would fire any programmer who relied on names that differed only in upper/lower case....
<ljruff> ikonia, Am I? I'm sorry. I am not really paying attention to what you say. =P
<jeremywi> ljruff: Is this it? "Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)"
<cannonfodder> alright one last question.....i installed kate on ubuntu and i think it installed all this kde crap...now i have all these kde proccesses at startup and its slowing my laptop down...i want all this k crap removed, even if it means removing kate...anyone know what i can do?
<ljruff> Loshki, I'm not 1) A programmer or 2) Working for you or 3) Doing this on any computer other than my own personal machine.
<bastid_raZor> abys: in /etc/fail2ban/fail2ban.conf does this exist: socket = /var/run/fail2ban/fail2ban.sock
<ljruff> jeremywi, No, that looks like one of your sound controllers.
<SushiMashi> Slidinghorn: This is the log file http://paste.ubuntu.com/454103/
<ljruff> If I were working for someone else, Loshki, I would follow their conventions. =D
<Loshki> ljruff: that wasn't really my point: rather, that it's a terribly bad practice that encourages mistakes, that's all...
<penguinized> cannonfodder: you can re-install your system, or completely remove all kde packages. Decide yourself what takes less time.
<abys> theye socket = /var/run/fail2ban/fail2ban.sock
<jeremywi> ljruff: Well, if that's not it, I don't think I see anything.
<bergLNX> hi, ive been having some trouble with my network card and the newest ubuntu... i get really slow speeds when loading webpages and connecting to services. anyway, turned out that disabling ipv6 fixed this. the problem is, i cant find a way to do that in opera... anyone familiar with this issue or opera in general?
<Traveler0> how can i tell what display res im useing my display properties wont load?
<abys> also when i run , it says its unable to read that socket ...
<ljruff> Loshki, this is off-topic, but to be honest I only do it with temporary or clone files. For example Desktop and dEsktop in which I use one like a Microsoft Briefcase file.
<ljruff> I don't actually have a thousand files all with spelling variations. It would drive me crazy.
<guntbert> Loshki: ljruff: that leads nowhere - drop it please
<Loshki> guntbert: dropped...
<bastid_raZor> abys: youre starting fail2ban with sudo service fail2ban start or sudo /etc/init.d/fail2ban start ?
<ljruff> jeremywi, One moment,
<peturi> nfuck off
<peturi> bastid_raZor:
<abys> with the sudo service
<peturi> i hate you
<ljruff> !language | peturi
<ubottu> peturi: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ljruff> Thanks bazhang
<ljruff> jeremywi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/ - post the output of your lspci there.
<ljruff> Then send me the link.
<cannonfodder> hey you guys....theres all this kde crap starting up on login...i remember something about a blacklist file in ubuntu where i can keep things from starting up...anyone know what its called?  the file might work the other way around and list files that it wants started up on login...im not sure, its been a while
<Traveler0> Bastid_raZor: how do i tell what screen res im on with out looking in the display settings
<paul__> QUIT
<SushiMashi> Here's my log file of the error is anyone wants to help this pooor guy http://paste.ubuntu.com/454103/
<jeremywi> ljruff: http://paste.ubuntu.com/454108/
<bastid_raZor> Traveler0: xrandr --query    ..the mode you're using will have a * by it
<SushiMashi> The Wubi downloaded the whole .iso file but won't install it now
<abys> when i ask for the status -> var/run/fail2ban/fail2ban.sock not readable, status of fail2ban is unknown
<guntbert> Traveler0: try to start it from command line: gnome-display-properties
<penguinized> cannonfodder: there is a auto-start program list. There is a gnome GUI for editing this list. Its command is gnome-session-properties
<bastid_raZor> abys: that appears to be the issue but how to fix it.. i do not know.
<almien> "indicator applet" - how can I have volume control without the mail/twitter/chat icon?
<ljruff> jeremywi, I do not see it either. = / Unfortunately I have the same issue.
<bastid_raZor> almien: uninstall notifcation-messages.. i think.. let me verify
<jeremywi> ljruff: Then what is to be done?
<abys> :( i lost 3 hours on this ... maybe there is another way to secure ssh from bruteforce ?
<bastid_raZor> almien: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9165116&postcount=2
<ljruff> jeremywi, Go buy a nice usb driven microphone or microphone/headset setup and enjoy it? I've never really succeeded in getting my microphone working.
<jeremywi> Should that work essentially out of the box?
<almien> bastid_raZor, thanks
<centaur5> Is there a new key when booting Lucid to escape to recovery? Escape doesn't work for me.
<bastid_raZor> centaur5: hold shift that will get you to a grub menu
<ljruff> jeremywi, In general, yes sir. I would not buy anything from Microsoft, like their wireless headset. I would get a logitech product. Ideally it should work out-of-the-box.
<bastid_raZor> almien: glad to help.
<centaur5> bastid_raZor: Thanks, much appreciated!
<jeremywi> ljruff: And should it detect a microphone that I plug into the microphone jack on the computer?
<abys> bastid_raZor , do you know another way to secure ssh from bruteforce attacks ?
<bastid_raZor> abys: i use fail2ban. :\
<ZykoticK9> almien, bastid_raZor is correct, simply uninstall indicator-messages
<ljruff> jeremywi, Again that's up in the air. It depends on whether or not your Linux will detect your phone jack. Does it detect your headset jack when you plugin headsets?
<bastid_raZor> almien: when i did this i had to log out then back in before it took effect.
<abys> bastid_raZor: :) what version of ubuntu you'r using ?
<ljruff> I am running Ubuntu 10.04. My Ubuntu One will not sync with the server. All of my credentials are showing in the preferences window, but the status reads "Disconnected". The connect button is inactive. Does anyone have a fix?
<guntbert> ljruff: there is a separate channel #ubuntuone
<ljruff> Oh, thanks guntbert. I did not know.
<bastid_raZor> abys: i've had it working on 10.04 and i use it on 9.10 that is dmz'd to the internet
<guntbert> ljruff: :)
<abys> bastid_raZor: Hmm im also using 10.04 .. but thx for ur time and helping :)
<azm> Hi. When I have sound stream in browser I can run video/audio in vlc/any other plaer
<azm> *player
<azm> *cant
<azm> !
<azm> sorry
<SushiMashi> So there's no effing way to install Ubuntu via Wubi on Windows 7 64bit?
<Stereocaulon> !enter | azm
<ubottu> azm: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tt__> hey, how do i get a file from virtualbox to be usable in ubuntu? I need step by step instructions
<churl> Hello! When I killall nautilus, it starts up a new one.  I dont how to kill it.  ideas?
<jeremywi> ljruff: And my sound pretty much just stopped working.
<azm> Stereocaulon, instead of this, you could give me a hint.
<rafaelsoaresbr> does minimal install cd let you choose what repository to use?
<ljruff> jeremywi, On your speakers?
<jeremywi> ljruff: Wait, now it is.
<BluesKaj> rafaelsoaresbr, your repos is defaulted to the location you chose during the install
<harmandeep> Guys
<harmandeep> can we use apt-fast script to download packages using Wget instead of axel
<BluesKaj> rafaelsoaresbr, you can alwayus change the repos source in the package manager
<Traveler0> path to DESKTOp would be "/home/jason/Desktop/"
<Traveler0> how do i tell what screen res im on with out looking in the display settings
<ljruff> Traveler0, eyeball it.
<jeremywi> ljruff: So is it not going to be able to detect microphones that I plug into the microphone jack?
<rafaelsoaresbr> BluesKaj: thanks i'm going to test inside a virtual machine first
<ubutom> Traveler0, sun in terminal xrandr
<ubutom> *sun = run
<harmandeep> :-@
<ljruff> jeremywi, It should, but I'd play it safe and get a USB microphone. That will almost certainly work.
<BluesKaj> Traveler0, don't ask questions for which  you already have the answer
<Traveler0> ????
<jeremywi> What about iPod headphones that have a microphone in them?  I'm trying to avoid buying something new.
<BluesKaj> look in system settings , Traveler0
<Traveler0> anyone know anything about editing the xorg.conf file
<rafaelsoaresbr> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ljruff> jeremywi, You can try it. Plug them in - if they're not detected, reboot while they're plugged in.
<BluesKaj> !Xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<jeremywi> ljruff: We've got it working.  We just need a cable to merge the headphone and microphone cable into one.
<jeremywi> ljruff: Thanks for your help.
<ljruff> jeremywi, Always a pleasure.
<ddrj> is keyserver.ubuntu.com down? i keep getting an error when i try to do this: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:docky-core/ppa
<ddrj> gpgkeys: HTTP fetch error 56: Failure when receiving data from the peer
<benjamintheyon> Is there a quick and easy way to check if a particular socket that is being created by a program is blocked?
<ddrj> oh nm i got in
<tato69> ho un problema con scanner
<BluesKaj> !it | tato69
<ubottu> tato69: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<bastid_raZor> abys: i just did a fresh install of fail2ban on 10.04  .. made no changes and it starts fine.
<evaluser> So how good is ubuntu's package manager? A lot of problems or does it actually work?
<Jose_Antonio> holas a todos saludos de Perú
<bazhang> evaluser, synaptic? apt-get?
<daoo> Anyone knows how to stop the network manager from auto scanning for wireless networks?
<bazhang> !es | Jose_Antonio
<ubottu> Jose_Antonio: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dorothee> Hi
<ljruff> !hi | dorothee
<ubottu> dorothee: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Jose_Antonio> thanks
<evaluser> bazhang: Thanks :)
<evaluser> bazhang: been a while since I've examined ubuntu
<dorothee> ljruff: thank you
<bazhang> evaluser, you should check the very nice manual then
<bazhang> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<dorothee> I am trying to change the writing speed in gnome-baker from 16x to more, can someone help me find out how I can do this?
<evaluser> bazhang: Well I'm tired of mandrivas crappy packaging and if I'm going to have to debug for them instead of them figuring out their own product I'm just about ready to leave them.
<ViperBorg> evaluser: I've never been a fan of Mandriva Linux... there are reasons.
<ljruff> evaluser, Synaptic and apt are both very easy to use, stable, and just work well in general. I think the best two systems are apt and yum and the only thing yum has over apt is it may be a bit faster.
<abys> bastid_raZor: It looks like its fixd... i changed the route where the socket needs to be and now its running ... strange
<fool__> hey guys is there a way to restrict apt to bind to an ip for outgoing connections ?
<ben72> how do I access grub menu in 10.04? nothing appears. I tried pressing Esc key..
<bastid_raZor> ben72: hold shift after POST
<bazhang> ben72, try the shift
<ben72> thanks I'll try :)
<BluesKaj> ljruff, packagemanager speed is usually determined by the repos location , all else being equal
<alarcon> hi
<ljruff> BluesKaj, well, I usually use the fastest-mirror plugin when I use yum too, which makes it seem faster. =P
<alarcon> que hay?
<ljruff> !hi | alarcon
<ubottu> alarcon: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ben72> bastid_raZor, bazhang no it just boots. I do get a "ERST: Table it not found". that is after I installed a mainline kernel..
<bazhang> ben72, custom kernel?
<alarcon> Jose Antonio, quien eres?
<SlidingHorn> !es | alarcon
<ubottu> alarcon: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<alarcon> Has de ser un Kbrn
<ben72> bazhang, the default kernel didn't make a /dev/ttyUSB* of a usb device so I'm trying a mainline kernel before I submit a bug report
<dajhorn> fool__:  This is somewhat difficult to do in Linux.  Do a web search for SO_BINDTODEVICE and rp_filter.   Why do you need to do this?
<ben72> bazhang, but I can't even select the kernel.. hm
<ben72> bazhang, I tried holding down left shift key now..
<fool__> dajhorn: some programs do specify a bind/listen to ip. i'm just looking for the same thing for apt
<bazhang> ben72, what about dropping to a tty and sudo update-grub
<dajhorn> fool__: Daemons yes, but I've rarely seen in in userland programs.
<ben72> bazhang, I'll try. I thught the deb with the mainline kernel would do that
<dajhorn> fool__: I don't see anything appropriate in the apt.conf man page.
<evaluser> ljruff: I think I used apt-get back on a test of Debian but that was many years ago.  In general I'm tired of debugging their package manager usage for Mandriva.  It's a nice product when it works but all distros have some quirks... but the updating programs aren't something I want quirky.
<karamorf> I'm having some new problems with my new ubuntu install ... when using screen, crtl+a + space works fine but crtl+a+backspace fails. Anyone have an idea what I need to change or research to get Ubuntu to behave properly?
<fool__> dajhorn: thanks
<bsmith093> is it possible to roll back my ubuntu install (in terms of packages i installed that it turns out are useless to me, and that i now want to get rid of but cant remember the name)
<pepper_haze> Is it just me, or does window audio apps have cooler names then linux audio apps, I know linux has banshee which is cool, but banshee doesn't work, and I am stuck for what I what I need to do with quod libet, which I don't even know what it means, or what langauge its from, it sounds like giberish.
<dajhorn> fool__: Welcome.
<ljruff> evaluser, We have an off-topic room for this (#ubuntu-offtopic). But, in answer to your comment real quick - I think the only quirks about Ubuntu I dislike is that it tries to please everyone.
<ljruff> pepper_haze, Rhythmbox, Amarok - those are cool names.
<pepper_haze> windows has all those cool audio players with the names like amp and stuff, its like having a virtual amp on your computer
<pepper_haze> ljruff, rhythmbox isn't a cool name
<ljruff> !ot | pepper_haze
<ubottu> pepper_haze: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<evaluser> ljruff: Ontopic is always ubuntu here... I did try it also a few years ago but it had mouse issues with more then 3 buttons... is that still an issue in the latest release?
<BluesKaj> bsmith093, , just look in the apps menu and sudo aptitude remove nameofapplication , in thenconsole
<ljruff> evaluser, I only have a 3-button mouse that I use in the classic Linux style, so I wouldn't know.
<rascal999> i need a curl genius. I'd like to pull just the top story headline text from http://news.bbc.co.uk/ i have curl -s "http://news.bbc.co.uk/" | sed 's|.*<a class="tsh"\([^"]*\)"/>.*|\1|' so far, doesn't work
<evaluser> ljruff: Horizontal and Vertical scroll is what I'm most interested in... those are considered buttons by evdev
<ljruff> evaluser, yes, I know those are buttons - yet I do not have them, as i said. =)
<evaluser> ljruff: last time I tried ubuntu I lost my ability to scroll.
<pepper_haze> sorry ljruff, I thought I was in ubuntu-offtopicc
<evaluser> ljruff: Alright... *sends you a mouse* ;)
<ben72> bazhang, thanks! update-grub2 seems to have fixed it. I got into the menu now :)
<bazhang> ben72, nice work
<ben72> bazhang, now if I could only get the device to appear as a /dev/ttyUSB* :)
<Stereocaulon> #leave ubuntu
<dajhorn> rascal999:  The BBC publishes an RSS feed.  It would probably be easier to pull the top news story using one of the RSS handlers that are packaged for Ubuntu.
<Bob3> I'm having an issue with my screen being blank when Ubuntu boots...I have 2 video cards...both Nvidia
<Bob3> the Live CD works fine
<Bob3> I've never run into a problem like this, any ideas?
<Bob3> I've tried switching to a console using Ctrl+Alt+F1 with no luck
<Joshua_Roberts> can anyone give me a good recommendation on a doom II port for linux?
<mektawik> need help installing tortise hg
<steve__> any ideas on why ssh will setup a remote port forwarding when specifying it on the command line but not in /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<mektawik> i get an message whic says requires installation of untrusted packages
<mektawik> i want to install anyway
<mektawik> can someone help me?
<Bob3> I get a little bit of the boot message after grub starts Linux, but it goes by really fast then goes black
<repsol> How do check to see if a package is available using apt-get?
<bastid_raZor> repsol: apt-cache policy packagename
<lisa__> Anyone know how to bridge my laptop ethernet port to my wireless port?
<repsol> thanks bastid_raZor
<bastid_raZor> mektawik: you restarted ssh after making changes in /etc/ssh/sshd_config ?
<ben72> bazhang, and yes it works it works! something wrong with the default kernel..
<Bob3> any ideas on why the screen would go black when booting with 2 Nvidia video cards?
<Speakers> The project does not contain all necessary Video DVD files.
<Speakers> The resulting DVD will most likely not be playablle on a hifi DVD Player
<Speakers> Could not determine size of resulting image file.
<Speakers> k3b wouldn't burn a movie I have.
<dajhorn> Bob3:  Did one video card work properly on this computer?
<bastid_raZor> mektawik: sorry, wrong ncik
<lisa__> Bob3, I would guess that it's continuing the boot on the other screen.  Do you have both monitors on and working?
<bastid_raZor> steve__: you need to restart ssh after making changes to /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<mektawik> anyone know how to get software to install even if it's from an untrusted source?
<BluesKaj> Bob3, you probly have to make one card the default , especially if they use different drivers
<imi> hello
<Bob3> dajhorn, I haven't tried removing one of the cards yet
<imi> what package to install if I want kmail to speak hungarian?
<Bob3> BluesKaj, how do you go about doing that?  I'm assuming it's not a problem with my X.org configuration, since I can't even get to the console
<Traveler0> would it be an issue with my drivers if i cant get over screen res of 1024x768
<steve__> Having some SSH problems. I have setup on the client some options in ssh_config that include Remote port forwarding. For some reason it wont setup the forwarding from there but will do so correctly from the command line when it is called. There are no useful messages when using the -v on the command line. Nothing shows up on netstat
<Bob3> BluesKaj, is there something I can append to the kernel in grub?
<Speakers> k3b fails I guess to convert anything to DVD.
<bastid_raZor> Speakers: k3b is not supposed to convert things.. just burn them. use devede to convert then k3b to burn
<Speakers> I have devede
<Bob3> I guess I'll try removing one of the video cards...I'm going to bring up IRC  on my laptop while I do that
<Speakers> have no idea how to use it bastid_raZor
<steve__> bastid_raZor, Sorry Missed that, I havent made any changes to sshd_config on the server. it is all client side config changes i am making.
<bastid_raZor> Speakers: you don't know how to use devede?
<Speakers> no, it doesn't show up on my system under Sound and Video
<Bob3> lisa__, I have 3 monitors...so all but one of my ports are being used
<bastid_raZor> Speakers: type devede in a terminal and the gui will start
<Bob3> lisa__, I turned them all on, and also tried moving one to thempty port...no luck
<Speakers> I see
<Bob3> I'll see what removing the secodn card does
<BluesKaj> Bob3, I recall using the BIOS to choose which card, but in my case one was onboard and the other was pci , so i chose the pci which was the better card of course
<steve__> bastid_raZor, Strangely it works perfectly when configured over the command line. And the syntax seems correct based on documentation and examples i have found on the net
<Speakers> ah thank you bastid_raZor
<Bob3> BluesKaj, ah
<bastid_raZor> steve__: what are you trying to accomplish?
<bastid_raZor> Speakers: sure, the menus should update, if not they will on a relog
<Speakers> does it take long to convert a 700MB file?
<Speakers> to DVD?
<steve__> bastid_raZor, to automate the setting up of port forwarding when connecting to the host from my ssh client.
<bastid_raZor> Speakers: for my desktop on a 32bit install it takes about an hour. pentium D 3GHz processor
<BluesKaj> bastid_raZor, k3b can convert files if one enables the plugin
<evaluser> ljruff: What about developer support packages?... I actually compile a lot of my own binaries and I don't want that to be missing
<Speakers> Never heard of Pentium D.
<Speakers> 4 is all I've heard of
<Speakers> I'm on a 2.6Ghz
<steve__> bastid_raZor, The config options are generally working fine as I have demonstrated with other options in ssh_config. Its only the RemoteForward option that I am having problems with..
<lisa__> I have two laptops, one only has ethernet.  I want to connect the laptops with the ethernet cable, and use the wireless on the second laptop for BOTH to access the internet... Know how?
<evaluser> Speakers: Pentium D chip is just a lower vcore
<ljruff> evaluser, You'll need to ask someone else. I don't know very much about that. =P
<SlidingHorn> lisa__, http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CCIQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ubuntugeek.com%2Fsharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html&ei=LHciTJOSCYG0lQfb-o34BA&usg=AFQjCNHuUFT-WkAzf60YdNnfr6rbQMMddA&sig2=vP64r-ISGulFE9-8I39jtA
<cheater99> hi!
<SlidingHorn> !hi | cheater99
<ubottu> cheater99: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<lisa__> Thanks SlidingHorn!
<cheater99> does anyone know how to style/skin the notification popups?
<cheater99> the ones i get are black with rounded corners but i've seen people on the net with a different design, and i wonder how to switch that
<cheater99> the other design had a gray background with a blue bar to the side
<SlidingHorn> cheater99, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=564399
<cheater99> oh, let me try that
<bastid_raZor> steve__: i don't see a 'RemoteForward' option in ssh_config or sshd_config
<Traveler0> can someone find me the xorg.conf for a radeon Card
<rascal999> how do i change this to display only the first headline? http://pastebin.com/BJhf9Qn3
<cheater99> SlidingHorn: do you know if there are any custom skins to get anywhere?
<SlidingHorn> I'm sure there are...no clue where to find them...found that link on google after a search for: ubuntu notification popup style
<evaluser> LOL amd iso for 64bit... I don't think so... Does ubuntu have an intel 64 bit iso?
<steve__> bastid_raZor, thanks for the help! It is recognised my ssh and using the verbose option shows that it attempts to setup the port forwarding. See http://linux.die.net/man/5/ssh_config
<bastid_raZor> evaluser: same difference. amd64 works for any 64bit arch
<Counterspell> sudo gem update --system gives me "gem update --system is disabled on Debian. RubyGems can be updated using the official Debian repositories by aptitude or apt-get." but as we all know the packages are always hopelessly out of date. What's the deal FORCING people to use the prepackaged libs? Do you also disable CPAN?
<cesc> could someone recommend me an application to deal with podcasts in ubuntu?
<evaluser> bastid_raZor: I'll take your word for it but the instruction set isn't 100% compatible between AMD and Intel... and I'll be losing some Intel specific features.
<SlidingHorn> cesc, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=127750
<cheater99> SlidingHorn: thanks, i searched around for a couple hours (!) but didn't find that forum post :D
<ddrj> this is so stupid, when i start an application through terminal, if i exit out of terminal, then the application closes as well
<cesc> thanks SlidingHorn
<SlidingHorn> ddrj -- that's the way it works I think on any system.  You can try Alt+F2 to run the app
<trism> Counterspell: you can't update rubygems that way because it would lead to inconsistancies in the package manager, it is generally a better idea to install rubygems from source, if you need the latest gems
<bastid_raZor> steve__: nice article.
<prakriti> is there an applet that tracks missed notify notifications?
<ddrj> SlidingHorn, ahhhh, let me try that
<Oer> ddrj easy, type: "nautilus &' and nautilus will work independently
<Gazok> Is it possible to turn off the joined/disconnected messages?
<tsimpson> imi: probably language-pack-kde-hu
<evaluser> Another silly question does ubuntu use gnome as the wdm still ... e.g. is there still kubuntu vs ubuntu ?
<Gazok> (in Empathy)
<bazhang> evaluser, kubuntu uses kde4
<darklust> I've recently installed a theme that relies on the gtk2-murrine package, and since then I cannot change the background of gnome without a forkbomb occuring and opening a ton of File Explorer threads. Has this ever happened to anyone else? I really don't know how the problem started.
<evaluser> bazhang: I can use either KDE is usually a pig though but it's easier for most of the ppl that I recommend Nix to. Thanks.
<Counterspell> trism, then the system is broken. people need to be able to use gem to install things. just like CPAN...
<ddrj> Oer, thanks for the nautilus suggestion
<Slart> ddrj: if you exit the terminal by typing "exit" the app shouldn't stop.. if you press the X to close the window it will close though
<trism> Counterspell: it is not broken, if that were allowed, the package manager would install version x, then rubygems could update itself to version y, but the package manager has no way of knowing that, or what new files it may have installed. Now it would be better if the rubygems package was updated more frequently, but that is a different issue
<darklust> I've recently installed a theme that relies on the gtk2-murrine package, and since then I cannot change the background of gnome without a forkbomb occuring and opening a ton of File Explorer threads. Has this ever happened to anyone else? I really don't know how the problem started.
<SlidingHorn> Slart, you can't exit out of the terminal if you run the app using only its command...the prompt will be gone until the app is closed
<Slart> ddrj: when you type "exit" it reassigns the parent for the processes that run in the terminl, if I understand things correctly.. the X just kills things
<SlidingHorn> !patience | darklust
<ubottu> darklust: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Slart> SlidingHorn: not if you use & after the command
<ddrj> Slart,  ahhhh, i've been x'ing out instead of typing exit, hm... weird, i just typed exit and nothing happens
<Counterspell> trism, if someone installs a specific gem then they should know what they are doing and deal with any problems that may come up. people who install gems are typically developers...
<SlidingHorn> slart: hence the "using only its command"
<Slart> SlidingHorn: ah, yes.. correct
<trism> Counterspell: yes, you can update your gems, you just can't update rubygems itself. The problem that you may need a new rubygems for a new gem version is a different issue (and I agree with you, which is why you should install rubygems from source and not from the package manager if you need the latest gems)
<evaluser> Thanks everyone for the quick answers... need to free up bandwidth now.
<Counterspell> trism, i see, thanks
<repsol> Does anybody know how to make the prompt go away that comes up when I try and close a terminal?
<Runar_> Okay so, I fixed my Ubuntu yesterday
<Runar_> And now it's broken again
<Runar_> I only get to an underline blinking
<Slart> repsol: have you tried gconf-editor, in apps, gnome-terminal, global there's a key called "confirm_window_close"
<repsol> sweet thanks
<Runar_> When I try to run recovery mode from grub, I only get to the point where it mentions something about shared and non-shared things
<Runar_> Then it stops, and nothing happens
<coolball> please someone please tell me how to make it support my monitors native res
<repsol> Slart, I found it thanks you rock!!
<Slart> repsol: you're welcome
<toader> hi, how to test if a file exists or not on a remote server? ssh login to the remote server.
<nacitar> when trying to use a remote X server, DISPLAY=<ip> gnome-terminal... if i reboot my machine, then execute that command, the first attempt to do so always fails with "recieved an X Window System error. 'BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)'.. however, every attempt _after_ this initial failure works.  Always.
<Slart> toader: run ls in the ssh terminal? or you meant from a script?
<nacitar> why?! :(
<toader> Slart: yes
<coolball> puhleez
<Vooloo> is there a gedit support channel? I cant get the symbol browser plugin to work
<coolball> is it dpkg-reconfigure xserver-XFree86 ?
<cheater99> thanks guys
<cheater99> cya later
<Bob3> hmm, we ubuntu boots fine if I take my secondary video card out
<kbrosnan> Vooloo: check gimpnet
<Bob3> I wonder if there's any way to get it work with both cards in
<Slart> toader: hmm.. let me think about this for a minute or so.. I'll get back to you
<ziro`> i'm having trouble pinning down my memory issues, can anyone help?
<SlidingHorn> !anyone | ziro
<ubottu> ziro: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ziro`> well, it was my question really :/ I don't know where to start
<Slart> toader: here are some examples.. no one-liners though http://www.unix.com/shell-programming-scripting/39310-check-if-remote-file-exists.html
<ziro`> i've played with `ps aufx` and `top`
<coolball> how do i make it support 1680x1050 ?
<SlidingHorn> !res | coolball
<ubottu> coolball: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Slart> toader: here's another one http://www.unix.com/shell-programming-scripting/32360-check-if-file-exists-remote-system.html
<acovrig> why doesn't `add-apt-repository ppa:canonical-dx-team/une` work?
<SlidingHorn> acovrig, why doesn't my car work?   you need to give details (i.e. error messages, etc)
<Runar_> If I have a broken install of Ubuntu that won't boot, will my Windows installation on another sidk be in danger if I just format the Ubunu disk and reinstall Ubuntu on it?
<coolball> xrandr
<tury> ciao
<tury> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Slart> Runar_: if you just format the ubuntu disk it shouldn't affect your windows installation
<khem_> what is the most lightweight solution for php sendmail i want something way smaller than postfix or sendmail
<Runar_> Slart, okay, thanks
<SlidingHorn> Runar_, It's *always* recommended to backup your information before doing anything with partitions -- it should be fine if you only use the ubuntu partitions, but always back up just in case
<Slart> Runar_: just make be careful what disks you format... as always
<Runar_> Oh yeah, I've burned myself on that a couple of times before Slart, won't happen again
<Runar_> Also SlidingHorn, I don't back up my stuff. Never. I like living risky!
<SlidingHorn> Runar_, you're prerogative i guess..........
<SlidingHorn> your*
<Ergo^> i have an "unresponsive" pc - but i still hear music playing
<Ergo^> ctrl+alt+f1 doesnt do the trick
<Runar_> Oh damn, problem spotted. I have no CD or USB stick right now, and the Ubuntu Windows installer can only find C:, where I have Windows
<Ergo^> what other shortcut could i use to get to shell or to "unstuck" the process that is problematic ?
<SlidingHorn> !enter | Ergo^
<ubottu> Ergo^: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Curambar> hi there. I just installed karmic koala and i'm having some problems. Anyone can help me?
<SlidingHorn> !anyone | Curambar
<ubottu> Curambar: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<danlock2> Ergo^, just restart it?
<Ergo^> danlock2, yeah awesome help :P lol
<ubutom> Runar_, isn't Wubi meant to install it on the windows partition?
<danlock2> Ergo^, you could do magic sysreq, but that will reboot it.
<SlidingHorn> Ergo^, this might help: http://forums.techarena.in/operating-systems/1183820.htm
<Curambar> sorry, ubottu. Thing is, i had only winxp, now i partitioned and installed karmic koala, and now winxp won't boot anymore
<Runar_> ubutom, in that case, damnit
<Runar_> But no worries, I found a CD!
<Curambar> i don't know where to find the configuration file, i'm sure it has the incorrect partition, so it looks for windows in the wrong place.
<SlidingHorn> curambar: do you get the grub menu when you power up your system?  does windows show?  what happens if you try to boot windows?
<SlidingHorn> !grub | curambar
<ubottu> curambar: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Runar_> Isn't it so that 64bit versoins are only for AMD CPUs?
<DrGrov> Anyone used streamripper to rip radio streams?
<Curambar> thanks, ubottu, i'll give that a try
<SlidingHorn> Runar_, nope...the 64-bit should run on any 64-bit architecture
<SlidingHorn> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Curambar> lol at bot
<jumpstart> nabend
<jumpstart> hat jemand von euch mediatomb im einsatz
<jumpstart> ?
<ubutom> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Runar_> Okay, thanks SlidingHorn
<jumpstart> sorry wrong channel
<jumpstart> is someone useing mediatomb?
<jumpstart> i want to stream ogg video files to my ps3
<airman00> hey, can someone reccommend a GUI ubuntu version of Hyperterminal? I need a GUI solution for TCP comm
<SlidingHorn> jumpstart: what problem are you having (don't address it to me, I'm leaving in a minute)
<nacitar> airman00: gnome-terminal + ssh/telnet ?
<acovrig> why doesn't `add-apt-repository ppa:canonical-dx-team/une` work?
<DrGrov> My Synaptic on 10.04 is giving me always "Unchanged" programs when I update or download something new. The unchanged programs came with a System Update when it asked me to run it. I wonder why it is always asking me this that it is unchanged or list it as unchanged? some evolution package or something
<SlidingHorn> !details | acovrig
<ubottu> acovrig: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jumpstart> the problem is a good documentation for setting up the transcoding in mediatomb
<Traveler0> am i better off with wi geforce then ATI
<nacitar> how can I list all of my _manually_ installed packages, and exclude the ones pulled in simply due to dependencies.
<SlidingHorn> Traveler0, as far as I know, Ubuntu has very good ATI support -- In my humble (and for all I know, possibly incorrect) opinion, you'd be better off using ATI
<DrGrov> Ah know I get it
<Traveler0> i have an ati card but i cant get it to work
<DrGrov> The Update Manager wants me first to download these and secondly apply them and thus they disappear from Synpatic as unchanged
<DrGrov> Damn I am stupid lol
<rmrfslash> I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 on a Asus laptop w/ Nvidia Geforce GT 335M. Restricted driver leaves me w a blank screen upon reboot. Can someone offer any advice?
<SlidingHorn> nacitar, http://serverfault.com/questions/133681/generating-a-list-of-installed-packages-in-ubuntu
<Maranda> Guys do you happen to know what the PYTHON_PATH is in Ubuntu 10.04?
<SlidingHorn> Maranda, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=520835
<Royall> My external keeps mounting to [re]drive__ when its label is [re]drive_
<SlidingHorn> rmr -----   change your Nick...it's not a funny "joke" and isn't appreciated here.
<Maranda> SlidingHorn, I'd suppose I'll try /usr/lib/python2.6
<Maranda> :/
<nacitar> SlidingHorn: thanks
<LjL> SlidingHorn: eh... i don't believe the nick can be harmful.
<Royall> best way to make a DVD video disk out of a .mkv file?
<SlidingHorn> LjL, probably not, but it foreshadows bad things to come from them, if you ask me -- or maybe I'm being overly sensitive about it  *shrug*
<WoLf_Loonie> Hello, sorry to disturb.. I'm experiencing a weird issue. While the computer is idle, a secondary HD makes a click noise (failed spin-down?) and afterward my system goes unresponsive. on fdisk -l it reports the first hd, then it hangs while trying to read secondary, and I have to hard reboot.
<WoLf_Loonie> My guess would be.. Power management failure for that hd? if I'm correct.. how do I turn it off?
<Slart> Any recommendations for file system on a 2TB drive? does things improve if I split it into two partitions? it will be used for GB-sized files.. no real performance demands.. just plain storage
<LjL> SlidingHorn: well, if bad things will come, changing the nick won't stop them ;)
<bazhang> Slart, shared with windows?
<Slart> bazhang: nope
<bazhang> Slart, ext4
<rayvtirx> im havin problems setting up crontabs whether i use sudo crontab -e or just crontab -e i get the error access denied
<SlidingHorn> LjL,  good point
<Slart> bazhang: ok.. I was kind of leaning that way already.. any thoughts on xfs?
<thune3> WoLf_Loonie: check dmesg or /var/log/syslog. it is possible you have io error (drive keeps trying to read a sector it can't)
<bazhang> Slart, not tried it, so can't reliably offer advice there sorry
<Slart> bazhang: no worries.. thanks for your input
<Theravadan> anyone know why when I boot up lo is not configured with 127.0.0.1 until I do ifconfig lo 127.0.0.1?
<erUSUL> Theravadan: revise /etc/network/interfaces
<Theravadan> erUSUL, I have "auto lo" then "iface lo inet loopback"
<Theravadan> /etc/init.d/networking restart works
<erUSUL> Theravadan: then it should be broutght up with the system
<Theravadan> erUSUL, i got the machine from the manufacturer who fixed it but they did something to mess this up, not sure what exactly..
<tomreyn> is there something like security-tracker.debian.org for ubuntu?
<WoLf_Loonie> thune3: Just checked, and I can't find any warning or error in syslog or dmesg
<Theravadan> fdown lo && ifup lo does the trick... i'll hack it by putting that in /etc/rc.local
<SlidingHorn> alright ladies, I'm out.  :-P  might come back in to google for other people later ;-)  lol  have fun!
<factotum> I
<popvertigo> hi
<Speakers> Using Devente I just converted, it converts to a ISO?
<magaio> How do I list the contents of a directory in the terminal?
<thune3> WoLf_Loonie: it is normal for a drive to do some self maintainence during idle time. (But going unresponsive is not normal) [it is also possible that the drive has been set to do a self SMART SCAN periodically (which can sometimes kill performance)
<danlock2> magaio, ls
<magaio> danlock2: right, thx
<SlidingHorn> magaio, ls  or  ls -a
<magaio> ls -a is for all files, right?
<Speakers> Using Devente I just converted a avi movie, and it converted it to ISO. Did I do something wrong?
<popvertigo> quit
<bazhang> Speakers, devede?
<unop> magaio, right
<Speakers> Burning Software
<frxstrem> how can I enable AAC encoding in VLC in Ubuntu?
<qwiksilver711> i have an alienware m11x with a switchable graphics card, with the lucid 2.6.32 kernel the nvidia card is always running, i want it off. so when i use the 2.6.34 kernel it turns it off but i cant get my broadcom dw1250 wireless n card to work
<WoLf_Loonie> thune3: the issue is that as soon as I do anything that touches that hd afterwards, the whole system freezes completely, requiring a hard reboot.
<WoLf_Loonie> thune3: in example, doing a fdisk -l instantly freezes the machine. it reads sda, and hangs.
<_CommandeR_> Issues with Wubi and Windows7 Error during boot editing anyone ?
<SlidingHorn> !anyone | _CommandeR_
<ubottu> _CommandeR_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<_CommandeR_> ehm it was my real question so :)
<_CommandeR_> "Error during boot editing" <----
<SlidingHorn> _CommandeR_, well you're unlikely to get a very helpful answer without telling what the error is, etc.
<SlidingHorn> not being mean, just trying to help you get help :-)
<_CommandeR_> hm thought it was a wide known error.
<Cpt_Zyph> hey guys i'm trying to help a co worker here . he has the full install disk for the new ubuntu and got it working on one of his laptops but now on his P4 desktop it locks up when it trys to boot.. is there something else i could download version wise.. or try notn sure why its freez'n on him to be honest
<danlock2> Cpt_Zyph, how much ram does the machine have?
<Cpt_Zyph> 2 gigs
<danlock2> hrm, there goes that theory.
<Jordan_U> Cpt_Zyph: What Graphics card?
<_CommandeR_> During wubi install the boot editor points to C:Windows\sysnative\bcdedit.exe instead of C:Windows\System32\bcdedit.exe (Windows 7 64bit)
<Cpt_Zyph> not entirly sure.. was about to tell him to do the new fedora relase with limited graphics.. cuz was think'n the vid was to blame as well
<pcp> Hi, does anyone know how to get Network Manager to complete ignore an interface? I've tried setting the iface down in /etc/networking/interfaces, blacklisting module and i cant do this
<ubutom> Cpt_Zyph, during what does it lock up? With the installer cd? maybe 64bit cd instead of 32 bit?
<pcp> everytime i load the module the NetworkManager tries to connect using that setup
<Cpt_Zyph> Jordan_U just emailed him to find out more about the hardware. he is at a remote office currently
<Cpt_Zyph> ubutom ya i thought that as well but he sent me the link he went to and its a 32 bit.. also the laptop he got it working on wouldn't work with 64bit as that was his first try..
<Cpt_Zyph> i'll check back in after i run these questions by him thanks
<ubutom> Cpt_Zyph, hm, on some machines the installer takes a long time to load
<Bob3> pcp: maybe set the interface to manual in /etc/networking/interfaces?
<pcp> Bob3, right now i have manual wlan1 down
<zela> has the audio bug for ubuntu been fixed? my sound does not work.
<Bob3> pcp: ok, and it still shows up?
<pcp> Bob3, yep
<IdleOne> !sound | zela
<ubottu> zela: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<BlaDe> guys my print screen isn't working, si there another way to tae a screenshot? it was working earlier.. weird
<pcp> Bob3, I'm using my internal wifi as my main interface and im using an usb device to run it in monitor mode
<xsaiddx> hey guys i ve installed lubuntu-desktop and removed ubuntu
<pcp> Bob3, problem is that everytime i load the module for the usb netowrk manager tries to manage it
<thune3> WoLf_Loonie: sorry, i'm out of ideas. you might query room again.
<xsaiddx> and now i wanna keep lubuntu updated and dont want to get the ubuntu updates hoe can ido
<zela> IdleOne, that will fix it? the sound goes out randomly.
<rayvtirx> im havin problems setting up crontabs whether i use sudo crontab -e or just crontab -e i get the error permission denied, i can run the program (pisg fine myself
<xsaiddx> can someone help me ?
<IdleOne> zela: I don't know if that will fix it. you haven't said what it is yet
<zela> IdleOne, i was listening to music and the sound just stopped working, it comes back randomly like 16 minutes later.
<WoLf_Loonie> thune3: it's alright, I'm trying to find some ideas too. Thanks anyway =)
<Bob3> pcp: I'm doing a little searching...really adding it to the interfaces file should make network manager ignore it...hmmm
<pcp> Bob3, maybe i got the syntax wrong? i have 'manual wlan1 down'
<thune3> zela: is it truly random, or can you correlate it to "after i run application X, the sound goes out for 15 minutes"?
<zela> thune3, it is truly random
<thune3> zela: this is through headphones or powered speakers?
<Guest70278> Could anyone help me out with dualbooting?
<zela> thune3, powered speakers built in my laptop
<bunnyhop> salut
<bunnyhop> ^^
<are_ee> I've got two HDDs, one running Karmic and one currently blank and formatted to NFTS
<Kyle__> Is there a way to change the default screensaver/lock time?  System wide.
<Runar_> Okay, someone chose the burning speed for my Ubuntu disk!
<are_ee> trying to install XP to the blank one, but the xp installer can't recognize the partition and won't let me install on it
<are_ee> could it be because I have the secondary drive set to slave? do i need it set as primary?
<rww> Runar_: 4x
<rww> Runar_: or, in general, "slow"
<Runar_> Alright rww
<rww> takes longer, but it's less likely to fail
<Runar_> I still wonder why the .iso says [...]-amd64.iso :(
<PhraX> Hey
<aganice> Hmm, "-ChanServ- [#ubuntu] Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there" <- can we add a link labelled FAQ?
<St-Lemur> I've got an Ubuntu desktop with a brand-new blank, unpartitioned 1TB drive. I want to install a fresh copy of Ubuntu on this new drive. What's best, doing this with the USB key method or partitioning the new drive from here?
<zela> can i just use "usermod -l login-name  old-name" that command to change my username?
<St-Lemur> (and then installing Ubuntu on the new drive from here, making it bootable, etc)
<Bob3> pcp, I think it needs to be something like "iface wlan1 down"
<Bob3> pcp, maybe it's "iface wlan1 manual"
<Bob3> "down"
<pcp> Bob3, let me try that
<Bob3> k
<rww> aganice: hah. i'll go poke the relevant people
<aganice> rww, nice thanks!
<Bob3> pcp, I'm not expert at the /etc/network/interfaces file...man interfaces might help
<willwork4foo> OK, this random battery bug is DRIVING ME MAD! And it looks as though developers aren't taking it seriously or even considering that it's a confirmed bug
<pcp> Bob3, ty
<willwork4foo> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=621435
<Hammer> hi, anybody having problems installing the 10.6 catalyst driver on lucid ?
<pcp> Bob3, i will look at more doc
<pcp> Bob3, just wanted to make sure i was on the right way
<Bob3> pcp, np..glad I could be of assistance
<Bob3> sure
<pcp> Bob3, since first attempts with /network/interfaces didnt work
<pcp> Bob3, ty
<Bob3> yw
<jim> Hi. trying to sus out a problem we're working on using openacs, and we're trying to change the user aolserver runs as
<clayg> anyone in here using an acer netbook/laptop with ubuntu and liking it?
<jim> wait, just had a thought
<Jordan_U> willwork4foo: All bug reports start out unconfirmed, it's not that developers are ignoring it but rather likely just that nobody has had the chance to review it at all.
<willwork4foo> Jordan_U, fair enough... was it you who suggested that a bit of hackery might resolve the issue when I was asking about it the other day?
<Jordan_U> willwork4foo: No.
<willwork4foo> fair enough
<clayg> on the netbook remix, when you are installing one of the options is to require a password while logging in to also decrypt the home folder, i'd like to do this but does having your homefoler encrypted/decrypted make it any slower or is it the same once decrypted?
<willwork4foo> clayg, it's pretty transparent
<willwork4foo> clayg, I use it, and I honestly don't notice any slowdown. YMMV - I run an N450 processor with 2GB of RAM
<clayg> nice willwork4foo , i actually just bought netbooks with that processor
<clayg> one a dell mini 10 and the other today, an acer netbook, both running ubuntu
<willwork4foo> clayg, I have a rebranded Acer Aspire One (rebranded as an eMachines 350)
<clayg> returning the dell (with ubuntu)
<clayg> willwork4foo, you mind if i /msg you?
<willwork4foo> it works like a dream - with the exception of the built-in mic being rubbish and not working
<willwork4foo> clayg, sure
 * Mike- is away (zegnam)
<happyface> how do I connect to my local ssh server? (without doing "ssh localhost")
<jim> when running the ubuntu openacs, how do you set or change the user that runs aolserver4?
<unop> happyface,  ssh "$HOSTNAME"
<happyface> unop: I mean not through the ssh interface, but set my terminal to view the ssh tty or something
<blorg> hey,my wlan doesnt work .. im on an LG e500 and cant get it back. any ideas?
<doyle> Q. Synaptic package manager lists openoffice.org as unchecked when it's installed. How do I correct this?
<unop> happyface, i don't think i understand this question.  you want to monitor or interact with an already running ssh session??
<maco> doyle: the default install doenst include *all* of OOo, such as the database program. if you check that box, itll install the rest of it
<doyle> maco: ok thanks
<dibblego> how do I run a user script at boot time?
<doyle> maco: there are a lot of components of openoffice installed. How can I clean everything ooo off at once?
#ubuntu 2010-06-24
<happyface> unop: yes, I want to view the console (tty) the ssh session is connected to.. I can do this already if I use ctr+alt+f1 then connect through ssh but I want to use a terminal emulator
<prower> hello :> i'm trying to watch a 1080p video in ubuntu 10.04...it's incredibly choppy even though i have the nvidia drivers installed for my card, and in windows 7 it plays properly :< is there some option in ubuntu that needs to be changed?
<maco> doyle: search for packages starting with "openoffice.org"
<happyface> prower: try VLC media player
<unop> dibblego,  calling your script from /etc/rc.local and sudo  e.g.  sudo -u user /path/to/myscript
<dibblego> unop, ok thanks
<prower> happyface, oh, i did :> as well as totem and just plain mplayer, all three were choppy...now in windows 7 vlc plays it without any problems
<happyface> prower: do you know which video drivers your using?
<doyle> maco: looks good. Last time I uninstalled ooo it decided to remove every installed program on the computer. This time I made sure to check what was under the untouched category before applying.
<prower> happyface: the nvidia closed-source drivers, version 195.36.24?
<p1l0t_> When I change /etc/network/interfaces on my ubuntu 9.10 (yes I will upgrade when I fix this) server nothing happens in ifconfig... How do I find out where ifconfig it reading these settings from?
<happyface> prower: mkv file?
<unop> happyface, I would use screen for this -- it lets you reconnect to sessions.. otherwise look at 'retty' (but this can be buggy).
<happyface> unop: I am using screen, I guess I could just attach to that... hmm
<prower> happyface: mov is the file extension, it's a clip taken from a hi def camcorder :>
<unop> happyface, yea, screen -d -r session_name
<happyface> prower: have you tried other hd file types?
<happyface> thanks unop
<prower> happyface: i tried saving it as mp4, then h264 with avi extension, but they were all pretty much the same
<basicer> screen -x
<basicer> is the shit
<IdleOne> !language | basicer
<ubottu> basicer: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sentry> what is the name of the mac application
<alket> I cant install thunderbird lightning addon in Ubuntu x86_64, is there any other way?
<unop> sentry, which application?
<sentry> thing at the bottom of the desktop
<sentry> look just like the mac app
<bazhang> sentry, dock?
<sentry> might be hold up
<blorg> hey,my laptop wlan is off , the button wont work, how can i get it back up??
<totoro> hi, i need setting up a wireless usb network adapter for this computer, i'm replacing the old one
<bazhang> sentry, there are a number; cairo-dock avant window navigator and docky
<sentry> avant window narr... I had a brain fart
<sentry> nav*
<p1l0t_> When I change /etc/network/interfaces on my ubuntu 9.10 (yes I will upgrade when I fix this) server nothing happens in ifconfig... How do I find out where ifconfig is reading these settings from?
<unop> p1l0t, are you bringing the interface up after editing the interfaces file ?
<p1l0t_> unop, yes
<p1l0t_> unop it then appears unchanged..
<unop> p1l0t, what did you change in the interfaces file?
<slackster> 10.04 comes with 2 social networking clients, but neither support IRC, also there is no dedicated IRC client??
<p1l0t_> everything. I have it setup for ipv4 static address, with dns gateway, etc... When I load it in ifconfig it has ipv6 addy and not much else
<xangua> slackster: if you are talking about empathy it does supports irc
<UsedSockPup> a mi me gustaría que un ingeniero de linux me metiera una papa caliento en el culo para estimular mi prostato
<UsedSockPup> es que ando muy cachondo
<unop> !es | UsedSockPup
<xangua> but is not a very usable irc client at my opinion
<ubottu> UsedSockPup: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<slackster> xangua: ah, I was, and didn't see that it did. I'll give it another look over thanks
<UsedSockPup> y quiero que me culeen con una papa
<xangua> !ops | UsedSockPup
<ubottu> UsedSockPup: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<UsedSockPup> antes de cogerme
<p1l0t_> I did have gnome installed on it before maybe it changed it somehow
<Pici> xangua: ty
<rikkimaru> how do you figure out what the columns mean in something like /proc/diskstats?
<unop> p1l0t, is network-manager running?
<myrk> hello, what is a bin file and how can you make it>
<myrk> ?
<slackster> xangua: I'm still not seeing it
<p1l0t_> I wish there was a command or a file to read and find out where ifconfig is looking for its settings. Gnome does not even load anymore on here
<unop> p1l0t, strace
<rww> p1l0t_: do you have network-manager installed? If so, it generally horribly breaks /etc/network/interfaces settings for me
<stercor> My sound works occasionally.  I don't want to reboot just to get some tunes.  The speaker on the top bar is <--- instead of <))).  What to do?
<unop> rikkimaru, from the kernel documentation -- see http://lxr.linux.no/#linux+v2.6.34/Documentation/ABI/testing/procfs-diskstats
<p1l0t_> It might be, can uninstall without repository connection? probably right
<clayg> on the netbook remix there are control icons, like minimize, maximize and terminate - but they are on the left , not the right like I would prefer - how do i change them back?
<p1l0t_> does strace accept --more
<Dan11b> Can anyone help me with my sound card?
<favila> hey guys I was messing around and I deleted my /sbin/shutdown file. NAyway I can get it back with out reinstalling the OS?
<slackster> Question two. Can can I change grub boot order?
<rww> !controls | clayg
<ubottu> clayg: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<slackster> how can I change grub boot order*
<rww> favila: which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<favila> rww, 10.04
<rww> favila: sudo apt-get --reinstall install upstart
<favila> rww cool thanks!
<Dan11b> anyone know how to get the sound to not be all distorted and crackling?
<p1l0t_> network-manager is not installed it says
<MeanEYE> evening
<rww> favila: double-check it worked afterwards; I haven't actually done that before ;P
<p1l0t_> strace ifconfig produces too much output I need a -more option or something :(
<slackster> slow tonight, or just, or just no helpers and all helpies :P
<favila> rww okay will do
<bazhang> slackster, grub2?
<osmosis> i try to use screen and it says   Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/0' - please check.
<slackster> bazhang: yes
<p1l0t_> I usually try and help some but I am in helpie mode right now
<zus> im still getting     Err http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid/main Packages  404  Not Found  how can i fix this?
<bazhang> slackster, checked the wiki yet?
<slackster> lol ^ :)
<bazhang> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<unop> p1l0t,  I would test the interface with something like.  sudo ifdown eth0; sudo ifup eth0
<myrk> hello, what is a bin file and how can you make it?
<slackster> bazhang: thanks
<MeanEYE> zus, can you give me the ouput of 'dig ppa.launchpad.net'
<rww> zus: type "apt-cache policy" in a terminal and copy all of the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com/, then link the page it creates here
<favila> brb trying it now
<rww> MeanEYE: it's a 404 error, it's not DNS related.
<flint> xdcc list
<p1l0t_> failed to bring up eth3
<MeanEYE> rww, really? :D
<rww> flint: this channel doesn't have an XDCC bot
<rww> MeanEYE: yes. If it's 404ing, it's already gotten to the server just fine
<polynice> hello everybody!
<unop> p1l0t, any other output there?
<MeanEYE> rww, don't be mad... pls...
<MeanEYE> :D
<zus> MeanEYE,   one sec
<polynice> it's mwen.
<Dan11b> how do i change the sound card drivers?
<MeanEYE> zus, no need... rww is helping you :D
<p1l0t_> Just usage info first, then the failed to bring up eth3
<unop> p1l0t, my guess is that your interfaces file might have an error then..  can you put it up on a !pastebin ?
<p1l0t_> ifconfig can bring up eth3 though, just the settings are not right (except hwaddress)
<flint> xdcc list
<maco> Dan11b: do you just want to install a newer version? there's a package with newer versions of alsa backported. linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic
<rww> !list | flint
<ubottu> flint: This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<bazhang> flint, wrong channel
<MeanEYE> flint list
<maco> Dan11b: thats for 10.04. if using 9.10 then -karmic-generic
<polynice> i've created a virtual machine running vista on my ubuntu but i can't access the shared olders.
<Dan11b> i have 10.04 but i dont know what you just said heh
<p1l0t_> unop on my netbook, the server has no Internet
<Dan11b> all i know is my sound is coming out all distorted and cracking
<badyto> Hi! can anyone please help me? i need to record my sisters hollyday from camera, i recorded it with VLC, but no program wants to open the file :(
<maco> Dan11b: ok try installing the package i named. itll update the drivers
<zus> rww,  thanks its comming one sec, im a bit slow..
<Dan11b> k ill try it let you know in a few
<maco> Dan11b: system -> administartion -> synaptic package manager    <---- that program lets you install
<favila> rww, thanks that worked!
<polynice> i've tried: net use x: //vboxsvr/myfoldes_i_shared
<flint> xdcc list
<rww> favila: awesome :)
<polynice> it oesn't work.
<MeanEYE> polynice, did you try with \\vboxsrv :D
<polynice> no
<badyto> Please can anyone help me?
<MeanEYE> polynice, use those \ :D it's a windows machine :D
<flint> xdcc list
<zus> rww, http://pastebin.com/LuLGW38h
<flint> xdcc send list
<polynice> ok. i gonna try.
<ljruff> !vlc | badyto
<ubottu> badyto: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<MeanEYE> badyto, how did you record exactly?
<bazhang> flint, please stop that
<LjL> !list | flint
<ubottu> flint: This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ljruff> !codecs > badyto
<ubottu> badyto, please see my private message
<slackster> bazhang: I altered /boot/grub/grub.cfv  like it says not to, let's hope it works.
<Oer> flint awesome downloads @ http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<slackster> lol, bbl
<imaginativeone_> does anyone know how to use dropbox?
<Dan11b> maco which package do i wanna install once i run that program
<bsmith093> does anyone know if easytag supports regular expressions and if so how do i use regex to tell it to strip the first 3 characters
<maco> Dan11b: linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic
<bsmith093> opps i meant the first 3 characters in the title field of the mp3 metadata
<rww> zus: hrm. Run "grep -R launchpad /etc/apt/", pastebin that too. It'll give a couple of access denied errors, that's fine.
<wizard_2010> hello all I no this in't really a question for here but I am at a lost, my itunes will not connect to the itunes store using winblows
<wizard_2010> I have disabled firewall
<totoro> wizard_2010, ask in #windows
<rww> wizard_2010: try ##windows or ##apple
<wizard_2010> how do i get in there
<rww> wizard_2010: /join ##windows
<p1l0t_> strace ifconfig produces lots of no such file or directory statements...
<p1l0t_> nmostly in /proc/net/...
<p1l0t_> Can I repair my server install with the cd without wiping out my data?
<p1l0t_> (no network can't back-up not sure last time)
<zus> rww, http://pastebin.com/ypuX9k6W
<clcto> p1l0t_: it may give you that error if you dont have permission to 'execute' the folders
<rww> aha!
<rww> zus: the do-core PPA doesn't have any Lucid packages in it, so it's throwing an error.
<p1l0t_> clcto I was using sudo
<p1l0t_> oh the folders.. standby
<clcto> p1l0t_: oh ok nvm then
<p1l0t_> It does seem like a permissions type problem though
<rww> zus: you can remove it by going to System -> Administration -> Software sources and unchecking it under the Other Software tab, or with "sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/do-core-*".
<clcto> p1l0t_: can you cd to the directory
<p1l0t_> yes
<imaginativeone_> join #iphonedev
<clcto> p1l0t_: do you see the files there?
<Sangeeth> How to resize my partitions??
<clcto> Sangeeth: gparted
<clcto> Sangeeth: although other tools exist, that is very easy to use
<porter1> Would anyone happen to know how I can increase the size of the font in motif-based interfaces?
<p1l0t_> Yes mostly 444...
<clcto> Sangeeth: backup anything before you do though
<Sangeeth> cicto : Ok... But, i can't do any mod on root...
<rww> zus: Lucid has the latest current version of GNOME Do, so I guess they never bothered updating the PPA.
<Zeike> I have a sun keyboard with special keys for 'cut', 'copy', and 'paste'.  Gnome recognizes these keys as things like 'XF86Cut'.  Anybody know of a way I can bind this to 'ctrl-c' or whatever so I can actually use these keys for those functions?
<zus> rww,  with out the * at the end?
<clcto> p1l0t_: hmmm
<Sangeeth> cicto : I'm already using gparted only
<rww> zus: no, with. There are two different Do-related files in there
<tripelb> (9.10) re  subtitleeditor  mencoder audacity  -- how do I tell if I do I have these installed?
<jose> how can i install cedega?
<Sangeeth> Is there anyway that i could resize my root partition???
<clcto> Sangeeth: certain filesystems do not allow you to shrink, others don't allow you to resize at all
<clcto> Sangeeth: not while it is mounted. go get a partedmagic cd
<Sangeeth> Cicto : what is it???
<clcto> Sangeeth: the ubuntu live cd will have it to, but it will take longer too boot
<tripelb> I have an .avi file and a matching .srt file and they wont show subtitles in M'Player. The movie plays perfectly. (not in VLC though)  -- I want it to show the subtitles in M. Player.
<clcto> Sangeeth: its an L and google
<clcto> Sangeeth: most irc clients allow you to tab complete names
<lanzelloth> hi guys
<dav__> xchat doesnt
<dav__> i wish i could tab names
<Red-Beard> I installed ubuntu, everything was going fine until I started up and now it locks up on the load screen.  I tried the recovery mode, did what I could in there, but still no difference.  I see the Ubuntu splash, and the red dots below it, and that's it.  Any ideas?
<lanzelloth> how can i install newest gcc (4.4 something) on my 9.04
<p1l0t_> irssi ftw
<Xcell> xchat does
<Sangeeth> cicto : Will that be a bootable one???
<tripelb> dav__, mine does allow me to tab name. 9.10 xchat with the X-symbol on the panel
<dav__> ahh
<dav__> im on xchat auqa
<dav__> fer mac
<tripelb> dav__, there is #xchat for help
<dav__> hmm
<dav__> thanks
<clcto> dav__: irssi ftw
<tripelb> dav__, ask there they do both
<zus> rww,  thanks that fixed me up.
<rww> zus: awesome :)
<clcto> Sangeeth: yes
<Sangeeth> Thanks a lot , Cicto...
<Sangeeth> cicto : You a developer???
<tripelb> (9.10) re  subtitleeditor  mencoder audacity  -- how do I tell if I do I have these installed?    -====----  I have an .avi file and a matching .srt file and they wont show subtitles in M'Player. The movie plays perfectly. (not in VLC though)  -- I want it to show the subtitles in M. Player.
<clcto> Sangeeth: it will copy its files to ram then boot ... so it is faster than ubuntu live
<Sangeeth> cicto : Got it... :)
<clcto> Sangeeth: oh i was talking about parted magic, but yes the live cd is the bootable one, probably
<clcto> Sangeeth: cLcto
<mneptok> tripelb: does the .srt have the *exact* same file name as the .avi?
<darklust> I've recently installed a theme that relies on the gtk2-murrine package, and since then I cannot change the background of gnome without a forkbomb occuring and opening a ton of File Explorer threads. Has this ever happened to anyone else? I really don't know how the problem started.
<clcto> if you type my name right i get a notification that says i have a new message. and no, not a developer although i do program
<Sangeeth> cicto : Yeah... Sorry... :(
<clcto> ....
<clcto> !facepalm
<Sangeeth> cicto : What kind of???
<clcto> haha
<clcto> software
<clcto> :)
<Sangeeth> cicto : What???
<mneptok> Sangeeth: clcto does source code audits looking for i vs l transpositions.
<Red-Beard> Is there any sort of queue for asking questions?  I don't wanna spam my question or anything.  :P
<mneptok> Red-Beard: just ask
<jellow> How can i devote all my cpu to an app ?
<Red-Beard> I installed ubuntu, everything was going fine until I started up and now it locks up on the load screen.  I tried the recovery mode, did what I could in there, but still no difference.  I see the Ubuntu splash, and the red dots below it, and that's it.  Any ideas?
<lanzelloth> anyone know how to get newest gcc?
<clcto> Sangeeth:  ... what do you mean what?
<Sangeeth> clcto : And Sangeeth has no idea of what it is... But, thanks for your help clcto...
<clcto> lanzelloth: sudo apt-get install gcc ?
<jellow> Red-Beard: start with no splash and see what errors (if any ) it picks up
<clcto> Sangeeth: no idea what what is
<lanzelloth> clcto, i need the newest version that is 4.4
<Guest54446> hi there
<arungupta_> hello there
<mneptok> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.93ubuntu1)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.4.3-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Guest54446> anyone need ubuntu help?
<lanzelloth> i have 9.04
<Sangeeth> clcto : Sorry, that was a wrong "what"... Meant to be sent to someone else... Sorry again...
<mneptok> lanzelloth: see if it is in the backports repo
<clcto> lanzelloth: ah you are going to have to add an unofficial repo then i guess. thats why arch is better if you know what you are doing . rolling-release :D
<lanzelloth> mneptok, link?
<mneptok> lanzelloth: no thanks. i already have a ton.
<lanzelloth> clcto, yeah, it's kinda urgent tho
<mneptok> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Red-Beard> jellow: It just stops after something about one of my drives.  Dual boot FTL so I'm going to have to reboot to check the exact error message.
<Sangeeth> clcto : Thanks again :) :)
<arungupta_> Starting a Ubuntu instance on EC2 as "ec2-run-instances ami-cf4d67bb -k ec2-keypair" gives "Client.InvalidAMIID.NotFound: The AMI ID 'ami-cf4d67bb' does not exist" ... any idea ?
<Red-Beard> jellow: It just stops after something about one of my drives.  Dual boot FTL so I'm going to have to reboot to check the exact error message.
<mneptok> clcto: personally i'd recommend sidux instead of Arch to Ubuntu users looking for a rolling release.
<jellow> Red-Beard: Ok google the error if can't find anything come back
<clcto> mneptok: why? Arch rocks!
 * clcto uses archlinux
<mneptok> clcto: because sidux is Debian based. familiar toolchain.
<Guest54446> clcto, why use arch when you bun too
<phenom> Guys, I have win 7/ubuntu installed dual boot. Upon upgrade to lucid, grub2 will no longer boot my windows partition. Any help?
<Red-Beard> jellow:  It didn't seem like an error, it actually just seemed like it was part of the regular process.  I'll give it a whirl and bbiab.
<Red-Beard> jellow:  Thanks
<phenom> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<aux_linux_accoun> can anyone help me...my desktop icons are way offset to the edge of the screen. they should be like 50 pixels closer to the edge
<Guest54446> phenom, what happened to your windows
<clcto> Guest54446: + not grub2
<phenom> Guest54446, Nothing to my knowledge. It was working just fine befor I upgraded to lucid
<clcto> phenom: pastebin grub.cfg?
<phenom> sure, one sec
<dominicdinada> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<clcto> add in there where windows is located on your hard drive
<phenom> clcto, http://pastebin.com/71qskK6L
<totoro> my internet connection is very slow, i'm connecting to a router, any help?
<aux_linux_accoun> does anyone know how to change the desktop offset so that I can place icons closer to the edge of the screen? or at least point me in the right direction?
<Guest54446> totoro, why is it slow
<MeanEYE> aux_linux_accoun, am not sure what's the problem...
<patcito> hi
<clcto> phenom: root='(hd0,1)' should be 0 0
<patcito> can I use the desktop iso to install ubuntu on an encrypted partition or do I need the alternate iso for that?
<aux_linux_accoun> I want to place my trash icon to as far right bottom as I can, but it only lets me go as far as the end - 100 pixels. Such that if I had a monitor with a width of 800 the farthest i can place an icon is 750px
<aux_linux_accoun> so there is a gap of 50 pixels from the edge of the icon to the end of the screen
<Guest54446> cool
<owen1> aptitude search mysql shows me only 3 packages (using lucid). why?
<phenom> clcto, ok, and set root='(hd0,2)' should be 0,1 I take it?
<phenom> Neither one boots
<tripelb> mneptok,  yes it does. I took the extra step of copying the name of the .avi file and pasting it as the name of the .srt file... in case there was an accent I was having vision-trouble focusing on (French)
<clcto> phenom: yes sda=hd0 partition 1 = 0 in grub, etc
<phenom> clcto, Cool, let me give it a shot. thanks brb
<clcto> phenom: wait
<lanzelloth> so i'm gonna install gcc-4.4 and gcc-4.4-base for karmic for my jaunty
<miniuser> what is the prefered way to upgrade to latest firefox?
<Guest54446> miniuser, what firefox
<lanzelloth> should i remove my current gcc (3.*)? is this just not gonna work?
<miniuser> 3.6.4
<phenom> still here
<Gwar> miniuser, use Fedora :p
<clcto> phenom: move the menuentries around to how you want them ... so you dont have to scroll down 5/6 to get to windows 7
<rww> owen1: have you done sudo aptitude update recently?
<aux_linux_accoun> http://i.imgur.com/9N21I.png that is how far to the right I can place icons
<aux_linux_accoun> and there is still like 100 pixels to go
<owen1> rww: no
<phenom> clcto, Ahh ok. tbh, I'd rather leave win at the bottom heh
<frankS2> Anyone else having problems with disconnections with iwl3945 drivers here?
<rww> owen1: that would be a good start
<clcto> phenom: the order they show there is the order they appear in the menu .. alright as you wish
<Guest54446> miniuser, r u using mac
<clcto> :)
<phenom> ;)
<clcto> phenom: wait
<owen1> rww: ok. it's a new EC2 instance, btw
 * phenom holds breath
<phenom> k
<clcto> phenom: neither worked before?
<phenom> yes, they did before upgrade
<clcto> well i mean after
<phenom> I fear the install of grub2 broke it
<phenom> correct,, they didn't work after upgrade
<Guest54446> aux_linux_accoun, dude what ubuntu r u using
<aux_linux_accoun> 10.04
<rww> owen1: ah. I know nothing about EC2 stuff, but that's what I'd do if it were a Desktop install
<clcto> phenom: because windows vista should have booted windows 7
<rww> !u > Guest54446
<ubottu> Guest54446, please see my private message
<Guest54446> what irc is that
<aux_linux_accoun> its the one that comes packaged with evolution and stuff
<lanzelloth> how can i add karmic's repos for my jaunty?
<MeanEYE> aux_linux_accoun, your system looks sweet :D ... what theme it is...
<clcto> phenom: grub2 might have changed it so sda1=hd(1,1) ... but try and we can see when you get back
<aux_linux_accoun> its equinox
<aux_linux_accoun> and I use cardapio instead of the regular bulky menu
<owen1> rww: works. thanks
<clcto> phenom: in the grub menu if you hit e you can edit the selected item
<aux_linux_accoun> but I cant align the desktop icons far enough to the edges of the monitor. what gives on that!?
<MeanEYE> aux_linux_accoun, private pls?
<aux_linux_accoun> yeah sure
<fuzzybunny69y> hey guys does anyone have gnome-settings-daemon in their startup applications? I am just wondering what the command is.
<fuzzybunny69y> for Ubuntu 10.04
<inductiveload> hi! whenever I type a backslash, i get a metacity error saying "there was an error running ks do:"
<Guest54446> inductiveload, can u uninstall metacity
<inductiveload> with apt-get remove?
<Guest54446> maybe reinstall it
<aux_linux_accoun> anyone know of any good themes while I'm here? not so much dark ones but light ones? I use Equinox now, but I thought Baery was cool until I noticed that it messed up the cursor and did skin over things in Synaptic
<clcto> aux_linux_accoun: gnome-look.org
<aux_linux_accoun> eh, anything better than there :-P
<aux_linux_accoun> it's not as if I haven't looked, it's just that there isn't much thats nice
<clcto> aux_linux_accoun: ... that is the biggest library
<aux_linux_accoun> I can draw a pretty kick-ass mock up but I don't know how to convert it into a theme
<clcto> aux_linux_accoun: do some reasearch and have fun ... that is what linux is about
<aux_linux_accoun> I know, it's my biggest dislike of Gnome, the themes are all really poor unless its some kind of rip
<leoxagy12> hi UPDATE I_Product SET I_IsImported='E', I_ErrorMsg=I_ErrorMsg||'ERR=VendorProductNo not unique,' WHERE I_IsImported<>'Y' AND C_BPartner_ID IS NOT NULL AND (C_BPartner_ID, VendorProductNo) IN (SELECT C_BPartner_ID, VendorProductNo FROM I_Product ii WHERE I_Product.AD_Client_ID=ii.AD_Client_ID GROUP BY C_BPartner_ID, VendorProductNo HAVING COUNT(*) > 1) AND AD_Client_ID=11 [SvrProcess_bcd8749f-a8e5-482d-96bc-bbdd95c53b8f]
<aux_linux_accoun> I don't have time lol
<leoxagy12> sorry
<ShrekLappy> aux_linux_accoun, http://developer.gnome.org/doc/tutorials/metacity/metacity-themes.html
<aux_linux_accoun> oh cool thanks
<clcto> leoxagy12: no no, i like it
<inductiveload> Guest54446: do i need to restart x?
<aux_linux_accoun> if only I could graphic design on Ubuntu (MEGA BURN! :-P)
<clcto> leoxagy12: it adds some spice to this channel
<clcto> aux_linux_accoun: gimp/inkscape
<Guest54446> indieross, did u reinstall it?
<aux_linux_accoun> nothing compares to Photoshop in terms of my knowledge and years of experience
<aux_linux_accoun> also, my ubuntu machine has a cracked screen!
<Guest54446> inductiveload, did u reinstall it
<j3rg> any hardware junkie here
<j3rg> ?
<Guest54446> j3rg, sup
<clcto> aux_linux_accoun: gimp = photoshop. adobe just added a feature gimp has had for years
<leoxagy12> clcto: yeah, right
<aux_linux_accoun> speaking of, anyone know of any places to sell old hardware?
<clcto> leoxagy12: :)
<clcto> ebay
<aux_linux_accoun> aside from auction sites/craigslist
<j3rg> Guest4446 can you tell me if Intel Turbo Boost is dependent on the mobo
<j3rg> ?
<inductiveload> Guest54446: i  apt-get removed and then apt-get installed
<Joshua_Roberts_> If I am trying to install an application that has older repositories listed, say for karmic, can I add those to lucid and expect the application to work?
<aux_linux_accoun> clcto beat me to it :-P
 * clcto is fast
 * aux_linux_accoun hasnt typed on this computer in like 2 years
<j3rg> Guest4446: or is the technology just in the chip itself?
<lanzelloth> i used karmic's packages to install gcc-4.4 (and all dependencies) on my jaunty
<Guest54446> inductiveload, ok try restart and see if it works
<clcto> aux_linux_accoun: unless you know someone who wants it ... ebay is your best bet
<lanzelloth> but i can't find where it is installed
<baba_bubba> clcto can sense what you are about to say before you say it :)
<aux_linux_accoun> thats beat :-(
<aux_linux_accoun> well, friday look for some old stuff online :-P
 * clcto knew baba_bubba was going to say that
<baba_bubba> lol
<aux_linux_accoun> I want to sell this old laptop for the money to buy one of those small baby computers to run a media server off of
<aux_linux_accoun> but I think I'm kinda junking this room up, I'll stop with the off topicness
<clcto> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<clcto> :)
<j3rg> Guest54446: Do you know if the Intel Turbo boost technology only denpends on the chip or the chip and motherboard
<j3rg> ?
<inductiveload> Guest54446 no joy
<inductiveload> :-(
<BluesKaj> Joshua_Roberts_,the command to upgrade one's sources.list is , sudo sed -i 's/karmic/lucid/' /etc/apt/sources.list , but be sure to remove any ppas first
<BluesKaj> Joshua_Roberts_, but you'll be upgrading your whole OS if do sudo apt-get update , afterwards
<puff> BluesKaj: So, I was looking at my disk layout, and... the swap partition is at the *end* of the disk.
<puff> BluesKaj: If I understand this properly, this means I won't be able to shrink swap and grow root.
<Joshua_Roberts_> BluesKaj, I already am in lucid, I am trying to install Doomsday which only has karmic repositories.  I am having an issue with keyring.  It says it can't find it when I use 'sudo apt-get install kees-archive-keyring'  which I copied from the game install site.
<BluesKaj> puff that's normal , of course you can shrink your swap
<clayg> does ctrl-alt-backspace no longer work?
<zus> wasnt pitivi part of ubuntu now? or do i have to installit?
<clcto> clayg: not by default
<yoyoned> puff: use a live cd, delete the swap, grow the root, add new swap to fill space
<puff> BluesKaj: Shrinking the swap wasn't the goal, growing root was the goal.
<BluesKaj> clayg, it's been depacrated
<clayg> clcto, how do you enable it?
<IdleOne> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<puff> BluesKaj: Maybe I'm misremebmernig this, but last I read about partitioning, the problem was/is that to partitions had to be contiguous chunks of disk.
<Joshua_Roberts_> BluesKaj, you have solutions for this?
<puff> BluesKaj: Is that incorrect?
<BluesKaj> puff, well how else were doing to make room ? I would delete the swap first then increase the root to 2 g larger then rename the remaining 2g as swap
<inductiveload> guest54446: even a full system restart doesn't fix it
<puff> BluesKaj: You didn't answer my question...
<MeanEYE> <inductiveload> guest54446: even a full system restart doesn't fix it <-- looks like windows debugging :P
<catux> Buenas noches
<inductiveload> :-p better suggestion?
<puff> BluesKaj: If the disk's layotu is <beginning>root 5GB / home 10GB / bulk 30GB / swap 4 GB<end>, and partitions have to be internally continguous, then I can't grow root by simply shrinking swap.  I have to shift everything further down the disk.
<gevera> hello to everybody
<clayg> sorry about that i lost that info, how do you enable the ctrl-alt-backsdpace xkill?
<Guest54446> inductiveload, i see
<bopnet> Fala Galera boa noite
<BluesKaj> Joshua_Roberts_, actually if just add a karmic repos that holds the app , without needing a key would be best if possible
<happyface> anyone find gnome-terminal causes high cpu when theres lots of scrolling going on?
<Guest54446> inductiveload, do you have a screenshot
<inductiveload> yeah one sec
<clayg> how is ctrl-alt-backspace enabled?
<rww> !dontzap | clayg
<ubottu> clayg: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<StLemur> when it says "wiping swap space for security (this may take a while)" what's a while? It's been 25 minutes.
<bastid_raZor> clayg: alt-sysrq-k is in place of it
<BluesKaj> puff, which partition editor are you using ?...gparted should do the job I described
<Joshua_Roberts_> BluesKaj, when I try to load synaptic I get an error that there is no public key available for the repo I added...
<StLemur> Usb install onto fresh 1tb drive.
<puff> BluesKaj: I was expecting to use gparted.
<dominicdinada> StLemur: isnt it overwriting the disk multiple times? how big is the space ? 1mb 100mb 1gig ?
<StLemur> Dominicdinada: install disc is 8gb usb key, target drive is 1tb sata.
<puff> BluesKaj: To be specific, can partitions consist of disk blocks that are not contiguous?
<Speakers> Anyone know of any populated cleaning forums out there?
<StLemur> Never mind, it just finished
<dominicdinada> StLemur: well 1TB is alot of drive space... guess you shouldnt have chose to secure wipe it
<gevera> my ubuntu software center does't work..trying to write n the searchbox anything and there is no response
<inductiveload> Guest54446: http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/9116/screenshot1gi.png
<gevera> cant find anything
<StLemur> All set, it's rebooting
<gevera> any suggestions?
<dominicdinada> StLemur: In the future just realize it used to take house to format a 1 gig hd...
<clayg> awesome ubottu that is exactly the thing i was looking for
<clayg> how about moving the maximize, minimize and close icons to the right liked they used to be an not on the left
<BluesKaj> puff , the disks blocks are autosized by gparted to tje closest size allowed.
<IdleOne> !controls | clayg
<ubottu> clayg: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<Guest54446> inductiveload, maybe try uninstall metacity?
<dominicdinada> Blah wow transfering 120gigs over the network is taking forever :(
<puff> BluesKaj: Okay, but if the deleted/unpartitioned space is at the other end of the disk, how's that going to work?
<dominicdinada> !fdisk | puff
<BluesKaj> puff if you ask for 2 g , it might end up 1.96 or some such, the swap is traditionally at the end of the disk
<bopnet> Boa noite galera
<tcollogan> hi guys just a quick question i dual boot windows xp and 7 using the win 7 bootloader what would be the best way to triple boot?
<dominicdinada> !gpart | puff
<dominicdinada> dumb bot
<IdleOne> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<gevera> anybody??
<dominicdinada> tcollogan: hat-trick booting :O
<IdleOne> user errors are often attributed to bot intelligence
<dominicdinada> I only have 70% network utilization grrr why....
<dominicdinada> 3 transfers at once from the server hmmm maybe 4 would work
<alissa> i am installing Ubuntu (server edition) from a netboot image on a single-disk machine.  i want to know if i can wipe the entire disk during the install.  that is, does the installer boot up so that everything is in ram or is it still working off the disk?
<Hammer> hi, anybody having problems installing the 10.6 catalyst driver on lucid ?
<dominicdinada> alissa #ubuntu-server
<inductiveload> guest54446:ok i have backslash back now none of my windows have title bars and the cursor is stuck as an "X" and the terminal won't accept text
<dominicdinada> alissa: #ubuntu-server
<happyface> !grub2 | tcollogan
<ubottu> tcollogan: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<BluesKaj> alissa yes and yes
<tcollogan> thank you
<alissa> blueskaj: thanks
<Guest54446> inductiveload, r u on a desktop?
<inductiveload> yes
<inductiveload> no alaptop
<inductiveload> is that what you mean?
<BluesKaj> alissa, i assume a livecd is being used
<Guest54446> yeah r u on a laptop
<inductiveload> yes, laptop, soory
<alissa> blueskaj: is there any reference you know of that talk about how the netboot image is being used?
<MindVirus> When I press play on Rhythmbox I get a crackle for 1/4 of a second and then the play progress bar stops moving.
<BluesKaj> alissa, dunno, maybe someone else knows.... anyone ?
<alissa> blueskaj: no, i am using a netboot image.  that means, i download the kernel and initrd.gz on to the local disk and boot from them.  but the ubuntu packages are downloaded from the net and installed.
<MindVirus> Any advice?
<mattgyver> Im verifying the md5sum of a 3gig file that was burned to a DVD and its taking several minutes (10 so far) is this normal?
<mattgyver> I should state It took like 1 minute on the computer itself
<BluesKaj> alissa, ok i understand
<clcto> mattgyver: probably. optical media is orders of magnitude slower than hdd
<Guest54446> inductiveload, you could try install icewmm
<clcto> that should have read order(s)
<mattgyver> clcto, thanks just wanted to make sure
<MindVirus> Anyone?
<BluesKaj> alissa, you should see the partitoning option once you begin the actual net install
<tcollogan> also with ubuntu is the internet the main source of apps?
<inductiveload> guest 54446: ok, i put metacity back because everytihng was totally borked witohut it, but now the backslash problem is back
<ShayneFalco> Hello everyone. I have tried installing the latest version of Ubuntu on my old computer, twice, and the install works fine and it asks me to reboot. Once I reboot, the CD exits the tray and I get thousands of lines of errors. I wait a few seconds and the computer reboots. Then I get a black screen and a white scroll. That's it.
<ShayneFalco> Am I doing anything wrong? Anyone experienced this?
<cs_> is this a help line?
<gravy> ShayneFalco: that's pretty vague. What sorts of errors?
<zatlite> is there a way to view disk quota usage on gnuscreen's hardstatus line?
<clcto> cs_: not really a line ... but yet
<clcto> cs_: not really a line ... but yes *
<cs_> haha ok
<alissa> blueskaj: yes, my concern is that the installer is running off the disk (and not in ram).  therefore, if i pick an option to erase the entire disk, i will hose the installation.
<clayg> lets say i'
<clayg> i'd like to reformat but keep the same installed programs, what is the command to save the setting files or what is the best way?
<dean> does anyone know why I can't extract .rar files?
<Guest54446> inductiveload, maybe try system > preferences > keyboard
<MindVirus> When I press play on Rhythmbox I get a crackle for 1/4 of a second and then the play progress bar stops moving.
<MindVirus> Any advice?
<Typos_King> dean:  what are you using for that?
<cs_> so I'm using LiveCD on my macg5, as I have a linux drive that i need to access. Everything mounts fine (the Linux and the Mac Drive)... but when i try to copy it says the Mac drive is read only. Any idea how i can change it???
<clcto> !problem
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BluesKaj> !netinstall | alissa
<ubottu> alissa: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<clayg> how do i make gnome my default session and not this crappy netbook remix ui?.
<cs_> sorry
<inductiveload> guest54446: anything particular to do with it
<inductiveload> ?
<MrAlexandro> what is wubi, i mean how does it install compared to grub, will it run from windows like a software or will you be able to run it from its own partition
<dean> Typos_King, I have no idea, I just click extract here and it says archive type not supported or something
<Guest54446> inductiveload, go to layouts and type in the box
<abetterswordfish> Anyone know about conky, trying to edit the spacing in it
<inductiveload> guest54446: nope, still get that error
<clcto> cs_: that wasnt to you. i expected it to say something different.
<Typos_King> dean:   well.. use an archiver app..... like ark or peazip, that'll open it, or just install unrar -> sudo apt-get install unrar
<antonio_> hey everyone...
<Guest54446> inductiveload, what layout is your keyboard
<gravy> MrAlexandro: wubi installs a big file in NTFS
<clcto> cs_: open a terminal and say fdisk -l
<Typos_King> dean:    chances are nautilus will do it, assuming you have unrar installed, which I'd think you do not
<alissa> blueskaj: ok, thanks for your help.
<inductiveload> united kingdom
<gravy> and mounts a filesys in that
<cs_> no worries.... suggestions to my prob?
<abetterswordfish> I need help with setting up conky config
<antonio_> I'm trying to get stickam to work with my logitech camera...and its not working
<Guest54446> inductiveload, maybe try usa
<MrAlexandro> gravy: meaning that it runs from windows?
<jvm_> hi. i activated a proprietary graphics and wireless driver on my system, and it displays "This driver is activated but not currently in use." for both of them. what do ive to do to actually use them?
<clcto> cs_: are you familiar with the terminal?
<abetterswordfish> I need help with setting up conky config
<dean> Typos_King,  thanks got it
<gravy> MrAlexandro: it installs from windows, but iirc it does grub
<Hammer> hey, i have installed the new catalyst driver (10.6) via the --buildpkg flag but accc shows that i have the old Driver Packaging Version (10.4) installed BUT 10.6 as Catalyst Version installed -what gives ?
<bp0> I have a bad problem, whenever I am copying big files, the computer gets so slow and laggy, and applications freeze up and turn grey every few seconds
<cs_> i know terminal, yes
<gravy> MrAlexandro: I think its deal is no repartitioning and "easy" install from within Win
<bp0> what is causing that?
<Hammer> i did remove all previous drivers - the kernel module loaded *is* the 10.6 one
<cs_> fdisk, then what?
<abetterswordfish> Looking for nice soul to help me with conky
<clcto> cs_: which partition is your mac?
<cs_> oh that i don't know
<MrAlexandro> gravy: which is just what i would need as long as i can boot it as its own os and not as a vmware kind of if you know what i mean
<clcto> cs_: fdisk -l and look at the sizes
<abetterswordfish> Does anyone know how to edit spacing in conky config file?
<clcto> cs_: you may need to do sudo fdisk -l
<clayg> how do i make gnome my default session and not this crappy netbook remix ui?.
<MindVirus> Any advice?
<cs_> ok i have the info
<cs_> theres a lot of it
<clcto> pastebin it to me?
<abetterswordfish> Does anyone know how to edit spacing in conky config file?
<cs_> ok
<gravy> MrAlexandro: yeah, it doesn't actually run from windows so sounds like it's what you want
<puff> MindVirus: I'm drawing a blank, sorry.
<inductiveload> guest54446: ok, now backslash works (but the key moved), but the key that should be backslash on my keyboard is still broken
<cs_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l
<cs_> /dev/sda
<cs_>         #                    type name                  length   base      ( size )  system
<cs_> /dev/sda1     Apple_partition_map Apple                     63 @ 1         ( 31.5k)  Partition map
<cs_> /dev/sda2          Apple_Driver43 Macintosh                 56 @ 64        ( 28.0k)  Driver 4.3
<FloodBot4> cs_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cs_> /dev/sda3          Apple_Driver43 Macintosh                 56 @ 120       ( 28.0k)  Driver 4.3
<MindVirus> puff: It's OK.
<MindVirus> Does anyone else have advice?
<puff> MindVirus: Try playing the same file with a different plaer?
<Zakatharant> How do I install the latest ATI Radeon X1200 Series driver for Lucid Lynx?
<clcto> no no no ... pastebin :(
<MindVirus> puff: But I want to use Rhythmbox.
<puff> MindVirus: Otherwise, I'd assume it's most likely something to do wtih codecs.
<sylbot> okay how come i have so many viruses?
<Guest54446> inductiveload, r u on ubuntu 10.4
<clcto> cs_: http://pastebin.com/
<puff> MindVirus: No, no, I mean, play it wtih a different player, verify that it's not the audio file itself that's the problem.
<inductiveload> yes
<jvm_> hi. i activated a proprietary graphics and wireless driver on my system, and it displays "This driver is activated but not currently in use." for both of them. what do ive to do to actually use them?
<sylbot> how do I stop them from coming inside my computer
<MindVirus> puff: I know it's not the audio file itself.
<MindVirus> I've played the files themselves many times.
<puff> MindVirus: How?
<sylbot> oops wrong channel
<puff> MindVirus: Since the problem began?
<puff> MindVirus: Step 1:  make sure it's plugged in.
<MindVirus> puff: I'm trying to play my music that I listen to all the time.
<clcto> sylbot: too much torrentting porn
<Guest54446> inductiveload, do you have another keyboard
<MrAlexandro> gravy: thank you :)
<inductiveload> no
<puff> MindVirus: The simplst possible thing to do, to start, is play it with another player, and ensure that the file has not been corrupted.
<cs_> http://pastebin.com/tXqDpFvY
<clayg> i'd like to reformat but keep the same installed programs, what is the command to save the setting files or what is the best way?
<MindVirus> puff: Listen to me.
<MindVirus> The file has not been corrupted.
<MindVirus> You probably don't believe me.
<MindVirus> I am right.
<FloodBot4> MindVirus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yudi1> I need to access jfs partition with full permissions  from ubuntu 10.04, i can access it right now but cannot create any folders, how do I achieve this
<Guest54446> inductiveload, you could try completely remove metacity to see if it works
<red-beard> Can someone please help me with some questions regarding backing up?
<Guest54446> inductiveload, then reinstall
<abetterswordfish> Can someone help me configure conky?
<MindVirus> puff: I have an entire library of music. On rare occasions Rhythmbox actually plays, but I have to sit there killing Rhythmbox and restarting it.
<Typos_King> MindVirus:    what's the filename?
<MindVirus> Typos_King: karen_wants_creampie.wmv
<tic^> !backup | red-beard
<ubottu> red-beard: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<inductiveload> guest54446; i did that, and it screwed all the windows, then i restarted, reinstalled, and restarted agian
<MindVirus> Typos_King: I'm just playin'. It's my music library from my iPod. The filename is like KWAX.mp3.
<Typos_King> MindVirus:    .wmv is a video file, not a music one, not sure on Rhythmbox playing those :|
<Zakatharant> I was playing a game named "Regnum Online" on my older laptop, running in Hardy.  No problems until the monitor started to go out on me (needs a new cable).  Now I have a newer laptop running Lucid Lynx, and the game says the video card (a newer version of what the old laptop had) is unsupported.  So I know the video card is not too old.  The options are find a better driver, or figure out a download for a DirectX update.  I'm usi
<red-beard> Thanks guys
<red-beard> !backup
<MindVirus> Typos_King: Just a joke.
<red-beard> I'll try that
<abetterswordfish> I would really appriate some help, i think this could be an easy fix for someone with knowlege
<Guest54446> inductiveload, go to synaptic and select completely remove
<Typos_King> MindVirus:    what if you copy the file over to the HD and retry Rhythmbox? maybe is an iPod access issue
<gevera> is there any safe way to downgrade from 10.10 to 10.04
<gevera> ??
<IdleOne> gevera: clean install
<Guest54446> inductiveload, dont know if that will help though
<Typos_King> gevera:   just reinstall :)
<gevera> what about all the date  and software?
<IdleOne> !downgrade | gevera
<inductiveload> ok doing it now
<ubottu> gevera: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<yoyoned> abetterswordfish: mayby you should just ask the question, and someone will answer you if they know.
<abetterswordfish> Kk
<IdleOne> gevera: join #ubuntu+1 and maybe someone there can help you with whatever issue you are having
<clayg> i'd like to reformat but keep the same installed programs, what is the command to save the setting files or what is the best way?
<abetterswordfish> I am using conky, but atm the temp info is a bit close to the network info how can i increase the spacing?
<gevera> thanks
<abetterswordfish> using the lucid links config
<abetterswordfish> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/05/easy-to-use-lucid-themed-conky-bar.html
<jvm_> hi. i activated a proprietary graphics and wireless driver on my system, and it displays "This driver is activated but not currently in use." for both of them. what do ive to do to actually use them?
<Typos_King> clayg:   backing up your ~ folder
<yudi1> how do I stop empathy from scrolling to the end all the time, i am trying to read old messages, very annoying
<MindVirus> Typos_King: It works, but rarely.
<MindVirus> Typos_King: So, the iPod is allowing access sometimes but not every time?
<abetterswordfish> I am using conky, but atm the temp info is a bit close to the network info how can i increase the spacing?
<clayg> Typos_King, there was another way b ut i didn't record it , either a program or some command that sort of saved a list of the programs you had and made reinstalling them extremely easy, are you familiar with that other way?
<IdleOne> jvm_: you have effects turned on in System > Prefs > appearance?
<puff> MindVirus: The file may or may not have been corrupted, you haven't checked.  It's not like I'm asking you to perform brain surgery or get a second mortgage on your house.  Check.
<Typos_King> MindVirus:  thereabouts I'd think, not sure, I've heard from someone using iTunes that you can put files in, but can't get them back out, or it won't allow access, it'll only play, not sure how true that claim is
<inductiveload> guest54446: it still didn't work , just messed everything up again, and caused the same lack of window title bars and being able to do anytihng, then the problem came back when i reinstalled
<MindVirus> Typos_King: That claim is true; you cannot copy music back from iTunes. That being said, that is only iTunes, because it is shitty software.
<MindVirus> Typos_King: That has nothing to do with the problem at hand.
<MindVirus> puff: How many files do you think I'm working with?
<MindVirus> puff: Like 2?
<Joshua_Roberts> I think that I am going to give up on playing doom for linux...
<MindVirus> puff: Here, I'll play a local file.
<Guest54446> inductiveload, maybe replace metacity with xfwm4
<MindVirus> puff: It's just that I know that isn't the problem.
<Typos_King> MindVirus:    then it may just be a Rhythmbox access issue, maybe if your reinstall it, it clears out any dependencies discrepancies
<dominicdinada> Typos_King: iTunes keeps all the files in a xml format... with randomly generated hashes for the coresponding file,author etc
<Exavion> Joshua_Roberts: it works extremely well in DOSBox
<MindVirus> Typos_King: If there are dependency discrepancies, updating my computer (which I do like hourly) would tell me.
<abetterswordfish> I would really like some help editting a conky config file
<inductiveload> so i remove metacity and install xfwm4? anything else to do?
<Typos_King> updating a machine every hour?    goodness
<Guest54446> inductiveload, pretty much that might help
<MindVirus> puff: Playing a local file does the same thing.
<abetterswordfish> Im not sure how to add spaces into conky
<MindVirus> It's a sound driver issue, puff.
<puff> Typos_King, MindVirus:  As far as itunes, ipods, etc, yeah, when you put music on an ipod, ituens renames the file, possibly reencodes it, and extracts the track details and adds them to a database file on the ipod.  it's possible to extract music files back out, but you usually use a special script/tool to do it.
<dominicdinada> MindVirus: thats not exactly a good thing
<MindVirus> dominicdinada: You'd think, eh?
<Typos_King> MindVirus:     I'd not count on that for files integrity checks per se
<puff> Typos_King, MindVirus: Though I would assume that you could use an id3 tag tool to do the same, by hand.
<MindVirus> puff: Or just any other iPod management software other than iTunes.
<dominicdinada> puff: it doesnt alter the file persay just the filenames to random generated strings
<MindVirus> Typos_King: You told me to reinstall Rhythmbox....
<puff> MindVirus: That's what "special script/tool" means :-).  I.e. not "cp"
<puff> dominicdinada: nope, it can also reencode th efile.
<MindVirus> puff: cp will still work; you just won't know what file you're downloading.
<puff> dominicdinada: Depending on a number of factors.
<dominicdinada> puff: it does not reencode the file though
<inductiveload> guest54446: will it take over automatically? or do i need to change something?
<puff> dominicdinada:  Believe that if you like.
<Typos_King> MindVirus:  yes, no relying on your upgrade madness as dependable for any files issues
<MindVirus> puff: It does not.
<Joshua_Roberts> Exavion, but I don't know that my machine has enough power to run DOSBox...
<puff> MindVirus: Believe that if you like.
<MindVirus> puff: No, you believe what you like.
<puff> MindVirus: I believe what I know :-0.
<MichaelKohler> is there any way I can force windows to not start positioned in a corner?
<bp0> launchpad is always overloaded
<Joshua_Roberts> Exavion, at least not well..  games always seem to run slow
<MindVirus> puff: Ahh, so you know because you know but I believe because I believe. Got it.
<dominicdinada> puff: I just backed up someones 177gig library to a network drive. I have no crappy A itunes and am able to play every file. Video,Mp3 that i randomly tried
<MindVirus> puff: Check the gpod source.
<puff> MindVirus: Though I do not have _first_ hand experience, I wasn't the embedded programmer on tha team.
<MindVirus> puff: And that has nothing to do with it either.
<MindVirus> It's about the software.
<MindVirus> The iPod has an embedded MP3 decoder chip as well as AAC.
<MindVirus> Any MP3 will work.
<Typos_King> MindVirus:   maybe your ipod is going south, dunno, I've had mp3 players  go down on me like that, errors when copying files, disk full when not, and after a few usb plugs in/out, kaput
<dominicdinada> Therefore it has not re-encoded the file, Furthermore it really is unlawful to do so seeing as when you purchase the song it is yours to do what you want with it
<MindVirus> OK.
<puff> dominicdinada: I didn't say that it *will* renecode the file, just that it may.
<MindVirus> Here, let me help.
<Exavion> Joshua_Roberts: Have you tried?  It uses fairly little resources, both CPU and RAM wise, and obviously HD wise.. it runs some games better than their native linux ports
<MindVirus> The problem is with my sound drivers.
<MindVirus> Someone please assist.
<dominicdinada> puff: wrong again
<FloodBot4> MindVirus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<puff> dominicdinada: Right again.
<antonio_> anyone ever get a webcam to work in stickam?
<puff> Look, let me boil it down for you;  I spent a couple years of my life worknig on a hardware product that wrote media files to ipods.
<MindVirus> puff: What's it called?
<puff> One of the huge pains in the ass that I had to listen to the embedded guys talk about, again and again, was this problem.
<dominicdinada> MindVirus: Although when the mp3 format first came out long long ago i used it to rip and encode my cd's and i have a large amount of music that would not work on my ipod when i had it. This predated the Digital Music Rights signing/Act days
<MindVirus> dominicdinada: I see.
<MindVirus> puff: Do not PM without permission. It is rude.
<Typos_King> hehhe
<Typos_King>  /invite MindVirus #anger_management
<puff> MindVirus: ?  first i've heard that one.
<dominicdinada> just ignore puff... he needs to read a book or get clued in
 * Typos_King ducks
<MindVirus> Typos_King: ...?
<DragonRose> Lol typo
<MindVirus> Typos_King: It is rude.
<MindVirus> Isn't it, everyone who gets PMed without permission?
<inductiveload> ok, did it, and it broke again without metacity
<MindVirus> Oh well, my crowd isn't very talkative today.
<Guest54446> inductiveload, do u have xfwm4 installed
<dominicdinada> Almost nobody does it anymore without first asking
<MindVirus> I just need to fix my sound drivers.
<inductiveload> yes
<Guest54446> inductiveload, is metacity still installed
<inductiveload> it is now, because it breaks everything if it isn't
<Typos_King> MindVirus:    is no rather appropriate, but there are better etiquettes to explain such with one coming across as rude just as well
<Guest54446> ok try killall metacity && xfwm4
<marios> hello people
<Typos_King> s/with/without
<DragonRose> Asking permission for anything has been a taboo for a decade. Children these days just take.
<marios> I just installed the new ubuntu and need some help
<inductiveload> guest54446: ok that works
<dominicdinada> DragonRose: Agreed this is not the IRC of the late 80s
<Typos_King> DragonRose:    I don't disagree is inappropriate, but the way he's pointing that out, isn't really a hell lot better either
<inductiveload> but will it stay that way when i restart?
<elmurci> hola a todos, alguien podria ayudarme a solucionar el problema q tengo con el audio de mi portatil
<Typos_King> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dominicdinada> Typos_King: How else do people get the clue without pointing them out in a fashion that there is a problem
<marios> anyone?
<MindVirus> What?
<MindVirus> Anyways, can someone help me with my sound drivers?
<qwiksilver711> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<MichaelKohler> marios: just ask your question, please
<marios> ok
<magn3ts> How do I reinstall packages with apt-get? I'm kinda limited on options here seeing as I overwrote core system libs with 32 bit versions...
<Typos_King> dominicdinada:    but just saying, I'd rather appreciate you keep it in the channel, politely, as opposed to rude
<dominicdinada> Typos_King: :)
<marios> cant get wirelles to work i cant choose to enable it on the manager
<MindVirus> Look, I know it's not a problem with access.
<queso> Is there a way to clear out whatever caches the IP addresses associated with a given domain?
<MindVirus> My iPod is not broken.
<marios> but it seems to work i think i meen my wirelles card
<marios> marios@marios-laptop:~$ iwconfig
<MindVirus> The problem is my sound drivers.
<marios> lo        no wireless extensions.
<marios> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<dominicdinada> marios: What kind of WIFI NIC do you have?
<FloodBot4> marios: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<marios> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any
<marios>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=off
<DragonRose> By the way testing irc on my new htc evo... I'm happy about performance!
<MindVirus> When I do pulseaudio -k (kills pulseaudio) I get the same crackling that I do when I play a file through Rhythmbox.
<magn3ts> How do I reinstall packages with apt-get? I'm kinda limited on options here seeing as I overwrote core system libs with 32 bit versions...
<dominicdinada> !wifi | marios
<ubottu> marios: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Guest54446> inductiveload, try restart but if not
<Typos_King> MindVirus:     you can always try a -> sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-sound-base
<tripelb> mneptok,  yes it does. I took the extra step of copying the name of the .avi file and pasting it as the name of the .srt file... in case there was an accent I was having vision-trouble focusing on (French)
<qwiksilver711> !pm
<tripelb> oops dorry
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<dominicdinada> marios: you need to find out your chipset, etc and might need ndiswrapper
<MindVirus> ...?
<MindVirus> It asked me if I wanted ALSA or OSS.
<tripelb> QUESTIOn: (9.10) re  subtitleeditor  mencoder audacity  -- how do I tell if I do I have these installed?    -====----  I have an .avi file and a matching .srt file and they wont show subtitles in M'Player. The movie plays perfectly. (not in VLC though)  -- I want it to show the subtitles in M. Player.
<red-beard> I tried doing some reading on backing up, and there's a whole lot of options.  My need:  Something that will restore my system when I inevitably get to the point of not being able to boot into X again.  It's the reason I've been off/on linux since the early red-hat days.  I invest hours/days setting things up nice, then do something to screw everything up and waste hours/days trying to fix it (and never can).
<red-beard> Please help!
<marios> oh how can someone pm me
<marios> its too fast in here
<marios> cant keep up
<mnemon> magn3ts: apt-get install package --reinstall
<dominicdinada> !wifi | marios
<ubottu> marios: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dominicdinada> START THERE
<inductiveload> guest54446: how do i get xfwm4 to stay the active window manager?
<Guest54446> inductiveload, does it go back to metacity?
<inductiveload> yes
<Guest54446> inductiveload, ok run the gconf-editor
<MindVirus> Could someone help with my sound drivers/pulseaudio?
<marios> is !wifi a command?
<MichaelKohler> marios: no, read the answer right under the !wifi
<aaroninfidel> does anywhere here know how to clear out the sessions on neatx in ubuntu 10.04?
<MichaelKohler> marios: what ubottu "has written"
<marios> didnt see it
<inductiveload> guest54446: sorry, i closed the terminal with the "killall" bit in. what do i do in gconf-editor?
<dominicdinada> !wifi | marios
<dominicdinada> did the bot split ?
<Guest54446> inductiveload, go to desktop > gnome > applications > window manager
<dominicdinada> marios: here is the link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<marios> ok thx
<aaroninfidel> anyone here use neatx?
<imi> somehow my kmail wants to launch a winebrowser when I click a link. can I somehow make it launch a firefox instead?
<inductiveload> guest54446: in the metacity options, in keybinding_commands, command_1 was ks do (the thing that was breaking). when i removed that, the error changed to "text was empty". seems that the backslash key is running a command?
<Guest54446> inductiveload, yeah
<inductiveload> is there a way to remove that command binding totally?
<inductiveload> that is the problem, tright?
<wildbat> quesstion ~ it is possible to freeze a process and save it in a file and reboot etc, and restore it later time
<qweaszoe> hi
<psusi> wildbat, no
<imi> well, it's text/html content. I want it to be opened with firefox (and not by downloading a copy and open it, but open it as an url)
<imi> wildbat: did you try hibernation?
<Guest54446> inductiveload, try setting it to disable
<imi> but don't expect 3d games to work this way. they might work, but don't expect to work
<inductiveload> guest54446: got it
<inductiveload> it works
<inductiveload> :-)
<inductiveload> thank you!
<FloodBot4> inductiveload: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wildbat> imi, hibernation are for the whole PC , i just want a process
<weekend12> 有人在吗？
<Guest54446> inductiveload, cool np
<phuzion> Hey, I've got a box that keeps crashing on a semi-regular basis, any ideas on what would be good logs to check for the cause?
<wildbat> !cn | weekend12
<ubottu> weekend12: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<phuzion> I don't know why, and can't figure it out
<red-beard> !backup | red-beard
<ubottu> red-beard, please see my private message
<imi> wildbat: attach a debugger and ...
<imi> I don't know how to do that but it might be a solution
<MichaelKohler> is there any way I can force windows to not start positioned in a corner?
<imi> why isn't ok to save&quit?
<bergLNX> hm, is there a way to take a screenshot with a timer?
<wildbat> imi coz it don't save XD
<imi> bergLNX: yes, apps->accessorioes->screenshot tool
<bergLNX> imi: oh, theres a dedicated screenshot tool :) sweet, thanks
<imi> wildbat: then you still can use the debugger trick if you find out how to use it
<imi> bergLNX: your welcome
<decipherstatic> anyone know when eclipse helios will be available for 10.04?
<wildbat> imi, no idea how @v@;
<imi> decipherstatic: if voluneers make it available
<imi> wildbat: at this time, me neither
<decipherstatic> imi: thanks
<phuzion> Ok, would a segfault from irssi cause a reboot by chance?
<imi> phuzion: it could be possible, but it's very-very-very-very unlikely to happen. linux is just robust enough some userspace stuff won't kill it
<jose> ive
<jose> a questiom
<jose> bout
<jose> linuxx
<phuzion> imi: based on what my /var/log/messages is telling me, there was a segfault right around when my system rebooted itself
<FloodBot4> jose: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jose> or
<jose> ubount
<phuzion> jose: stop flooding
<phuzion> imi: Any idea on how to figure out the root cause of this?
<imi> phuzion: it could be possible, but I'd like to suspect a kernel module
<iflema>  !ask | jose
<ubottu> jose: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jose> whuts a flood
<imi> analyze the logs
<imi> there may be something suspicious
<Leemp> I want to write an alias to execute a series of commands, in order. How would i do that?
<imi> you may even have a hardware error
<phuzion> jose: entering multiple lines consecutively like you were doing.  Just type your question or messages on one line.
<imi> can I somehow make my kmail not to use winebrowser but firefox?
<phuzion> imi: did you want to see the line from /var/log/messages?
<FrankLv> How can I config a user only for SSH tunnel usage?
<imi> maybe there are several lines next to each other telling about what's happened
<jose> i just have a simple questin idk how all this stuff works
<phuzion> !ask | jose
<ubottu> jose: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<phuzion> imi: I'll pastebin the logs, one sec
<imi> ok
<jose> okkk lolz thats ubottu     i try to burn any thing that ubount or any other linux thing ona cdrw
<jose> iit allwayss faills
<phuzion> imi: http://pastebin.com/cgLB3eTY
<phuzion> imi: that's just a small segment of the log, obviously
<imi> phuzion: that crash is totally unrelated
<phuzion> how can you tell?
<imi> look at the timestamps at the beginning of the lines
<imi> your machine went on more than a hour after the crash
<phuzion> Right
<phuzion> Anywhere else to start looking?
<aplund> hmm.. I just had empathy crash but nothing appears in /var/crash ?
<aplund> is there something I have to turn on?
<iflema> jose are you creating the media from an iso or putting the iso on the media?
<jose> just buring an iso
<phuzion> using what tool?
<jose> cdrw  astroburn
<phuzion> and what OS are you burning from?
<imi> phuzion: I don't know... i've seen several crashes where the syslogd wasn't able to write the causes to hdd. if it's a usual thing, maybe you should do a memtest
<iflema> jose have you verified the image(s)? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<imi> if it hapened once maybe you can ignore it
<phuzion> imi: problem:  It's a rented server, so I can't necessarily do memtests very easily
<imi> there's also tools to debug the kernel, but it's even harder
<jose> win xp to make a laptop that had win xp work it die n yea llols it happens with anything i try to burn other
<phuzion> imi: not exactly a one time thing, it's happened a few times in the past
<jose> ops nn same thing
<phuzion> jose: try imgburn
<phuzion> and set your write speed to the lowest it will go
<phuzion> and have the program do a verify at the end
<jose> yea i did
<jose> yea
<imi> phuzion: if it's a rented server, then go ahead and report it to the company providing your server
<jose> exaxclyy
<phuzion> imi: I don't know that it's hardware, though.  And I
<jose> it says
<boolean> or you could do a find / -type f and see it is a harddrive issue
<phuzion> imi: I don't know that it's hardware, though.  And I'm responsible for the software.
<magn3ts> !keyserver
<ubottu> The ubuntu key server is to be found at http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371. If this one is unresponsive you can use most other gpg key servers as well - for instance http://pgp.mit.edu/
<phuzion> boolean: what does that do?
<magn3ts> Sigh, the keyserver is down
<imi> phuzion: maybe you can ask
<jose> yea i think it is cause all ma discks work on any other pc jsut not on this lap top btw this laptop has no op it used to be winxp
<boolean> basically it will list every file on screen thus modifying the meta-data thus access the file
<boolean> if anything wierd popus from find(1) it might be sometbing
<boolean> like a corrupt fs instead
<imi> I'd better like to run a memtest here or have someone to see the machine
<boolean> the syslogd does write to a file
<boolean> and since you are getting no logs, it might be that
<phuzion> I have logs, it's just that the system is crashing without generating any useful data
<phuzion> At least on the crash side of things.  When it boots back up, it logs dutifully.
<boolean> there is an option when one builds the kernel ( and it could be a module and you might be able to compile just that )
<jose> thing is ma lap top has
<dsnyders> Hi all!  There's a pushd command and a popd command, but what about a command to swap the current and stacked directory (swapd?)
<jose> been able to
<boolean> what this module does is take a dump of the kernel and memory and write a file for it
<Vin73> hi I need some help with an issue I am facing while trying to install b43legacy driver
<jose> the thing is that ma lap top has been able to run bootable discks
<boolean> you could examine that on the reboot
<p1l0t_> If I use an encrypted hardrive, can I still serve a web page from it or would that be fail>
<Vin73> I am booting from live CD
<phuzion> p1l0t_: that should work, as long as the hard drive is decrypted when you wish to serve the page.
<jose> i can boot falcon 4 just fine min xp but i want something i can save on the hard drive nn not have all the booting stuff
<boolean> i believe you can use gdb(1) to examine it ... might be a process causing it
<dsnyders> p1l0t, the httpd server would request the file (which the OS would decrypt) and transmit it to the client.
<Dr_Willis> dsnyders:  check the abs guide and other bash guides -I seem tor ecall such a thing.. but cant recall ever using it.
<p1l0t_> phuzion, dsnyders, thanks
<Dr_Willis> dsnyders:  you can   cd /foo    then Somthing to just cd back to where you where at..
<wildbat> how do i set the account "guest" auto logout after inactive like 5 min ?
<jose> if any one canss  i wanna learn allot about linux in stuff i started by just puing peaces to geather when  i was smal but now i wanna learn how to do all this stuff stuff
<boolean> p1l0t: u will get s potential delay with the serving of the file though
<Dr_Willis> dsnyders:  'cd /etc'   ' cd -' goes back to my home here. :)
<Vin73> hello can any of the members help me?
<DestinyAwaits> Hey, Dr_Willis are you there.
<p1l0t_> boolean thats ok this is just a home project not my work server
<jose> jluis987@gmail.com if anyones intrested in helping mee
<Dr_Willis> dsnyders:  and cd - then goes back to /etc/
<phuzion> !ask | vin73
<ubottu> vin73: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Vin73> hi phuzion
<red2kic> !manual | jose
<ubottu> jose: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<boolean> p1l0t: kewl, the home ones are the funnest ones to do :)
<Vin73> hi I need some help with an issue I am facing while trying to install b43legacy driver
<Dr_Willis> Vin73:  state the actual issues..
<Vin73> I am booting from a live CD
<jose> thing is i need the lap top fixed in like 3 days nn i need
<jose> ssomething that can
<Vin73> I would like to share the log file here....can you tell me how I could use a paste utility to upload the file to a pastebin?
<dsnyders> How do I install man pages for cd?
<red2kic> !pastebinit | Vin73
<ubottu> Vin73: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Vin73> ok thanks
<boolean> Vin73: i should mention that any file you create when using a live cd will disappear on the next reboot, unless you are writing them directly to the harddrive
<Dr_Willis> dsnyders:  many bash commands are 'bash built in' commands - and dont have man pages. Check the bash docs, and guides for info on them
<jose> yea i wanna know how to make ma laptop save puppy linux
<trism_> dsnyders: help cd
<Vin73> ok boolean thqnkw for the info...I will try and post the log....
<boolean> the livecd fs is on a ramdisk ... thus on your memory so each reboot it will act like it did the first time
<Dr_Willis> jose:  see #puppylinux channel. ?  if you mean have a 'save file' on a puppylinux setup.
<jose> i did thoo thnaks
<jose> allot
<boolean> Vin73: kewl ... i like  logs :)
<p1l0t_> boolean: yeah I can really have some fun with this one
<jose> i reall wanna learn allot bout pcss n stuff ive learned allout i though i knew ma way around lols i could fix any pc with the rcoevrdiscs but now this all maeks me see how much there is too learn
<trism_> dsnyders: also, according to help pushd, pushd with no arguments may be what you want for swapd (it swaps the top two directories on the stack), I may misunderstand what you want though
<ddilinger> anyone create mp4 streams with mplayer and MP4Box ?  i need to use MP4Box to hint the resulting mp4 so it can be streamed, but MP4Box crashes when i do the encoding with mplayer.  if i use mplayer to spit out y4m video and wav audio, use faac and x264 to encode, and then MP4Box to put back together no segfault, but the audio sync is way off.  trying to make streaming android videos
 * boolean is playing with Zimbra on a 8.04 server
<dsnyders> trism_, I didn't know the help  command existed.  However, it doesn't provide enough help in this case nothing on cd -
<red2kic> jose: http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html
<boolean> which is an exchange system but for linux
<Dr_Willis> jose:  and puppylinux in many is not a good 'linux' to 'learn linux from' it has way too many of its own quirks. I suggest sticking with normal 'ubuntu'
<Vin73> boolean: please share the complete command with me for pastebinit..the log file is /var/log/jockey.log
<magn3ts> Please, please, please tell me this is a joke? There's no longer a manual location box in nautilus?
<boolean> really nice features all running on OSS
<dsnyders> trism_, pushd by itself may be exactly what I'm looking for.
<Dr_Willis> magn3ts:  hit ctrl-l or /
<magn3ts> jfc
<Dr_Willis> magn3ts:  and you can turn it on permently by some gconf tweak.
<magn3ts> thanks
<magn3ts> of course
<DestinyAwaits> I do have a question for you. Remember i asked you about the book on network administration. And u recommended me oreilly books first i bought that book but while i was reading the book i saw that the topics of the book were not explained in detail. For example ifconfig output was not upto the mark.
<magn3ts> thanks for the tip
<Vin73> boolean: hello
<Dr_Willis> magn3ts:  been that way for.. err.. ages. :)
<trism_> dsnyders: really? odd, this is what I get for help cd http://pastebin.com/kjnbW1aV
<magn3ts> there was a button in 9.10 :P
<jose> o okk ill try ubount anagn is there any link that for a fact the download will be good
<Dr_Willis> magn3ts:  yes. the button has been removed.  but not the feature. ctrl-l has worked for ages.
<boolean> Vin73: i dont remember them off hand ... man pastebin should give you what you need
<red2kic> Vin73: pastebinit /var/log/jockey.log ?
<phuzion> boolean: nothing from find showed up weird
<magn3ts> Dr_Willis, ah I see
<Dr_Willis> magn3ts:  i find the little 'pathbar' thing so annoying - i niormally enable the normal address bar. and leave it always on
<boolean> phuzion: do a dmesg and the last few lines might reveal something ..
<jose> does any one have a toshiba tecra a1
<boolean> sometimes the kernel captures something that the find(1) process might miss/
<Vin73> red2kic: that does not work...I am booting from a live CD and apt-get fails for pastebinit with the error no package
<Dr_Willis> Vin73:  'sudo apt-get update' then try 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit'
<Vin73> Dr_wills: OK
<boolean> if the apt-get actually tells what file it is trying to get ... do a google search for it and dl it from there
<Dr_Willis> Its also possibkle with a live cd. you can run out of ram :)
<jose> does any one have have toshiba tecra a1
<dsnyders> trism_, I just gave pushd with no arguments a whirl.  It does exactly what I was looking for.  Oh, and with the help cd, I get the same info, which has nothing about the cd - command that Dr_Willis was mentioning, just cd -L and cd -P
<Dr_Willis> one reason i always make swap partitions on all my hd's - for the live cd's top uise
<boolean> live cd will use a swap partition if it finds one ?
<phuzion> boolean: http://pastebin.com/2e4Gd4d0 could you take a look at that and see if you find anything fishy?
<dsnyders> Dr_Willis, swap partitions on each drive... that's not a bad idea.
<Dr_Willis> dsnyders:  cd -    is proberly a 'shortcut' to some other 'default' argument.  like 'su -' is shortcut for 'sudo -u root' (i think) or some other cases..
<Dr_Willis> dsnyders:  yep. always omne at the end of every hd on every system i make. saved my backside a few times
<boolean> phuzion: k
<Dr_Willis> dsnyders:  even wiondows machines.. get one. :)
<jose> thank yew every one
<jose> and if any one has time to try to teach any thing to a guy who is new to this jluis987@gmail.com thats ma email
<iflema> !repeat | jose
<ubottu> jose: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Vin73> Dr_Willis: the connect fails when I try sudo apt-get update....but Internet connectivity is fine
<boolean> phuzion: u do have a bunch of TCP errors ... network issues ?
<boolean> jose: read and play
<julian_> I'm trying to add a PPA to my system (Ubuntu 10.04)  Where do I put the signing key?
<boolean> jose: pick something you want to try with your ubuntu and play with it
<Vin73> Dr_Willis: hello
<red2kic> julian_: "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:Dr_Willis" for an example.
<phuzion> boolean: high traffic server, wouldn't surprise me
<phuzion> boolean: then again, is that abnormal to have that many?
<red2kic> julian_: That'll add PPA + Signing Key in one swoop command.
<xangua> julian_: sudo add-apt-repository "ppa name" and it should be added automatically
<dsnyders> boolean, good advice.  Too bad jose left before you provided it.
<julian_> red2kic, I did that, but I'm getting an HTTP fetch error 7...couldn't connect to host.
<has_> #ubuntubrasil-orkut
<mekos> anybody: when you set up apache2 server can people see it from the internet or just your intra net?
<boolean> phuzion: dunno ... could have happened overtime or with one given connection
<boolean> no time stamp :P
<p1l0t_> mekos: depends on how you set it up - both are possible
<phuzion> mekos: depends on your network setup
<julian_> Another error I'm getting is "gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found."
<phuzion> if you want to have it accessible over the internet, you would probably have to set up port forwarding
<dsnyders> mekos, By default I think anyone who has tcpip access to your machine will see it.
<boolean> mekos: it sounds like you are behind firewall with your own LAN ... only people on the same LAN with you can see it
<yillkid> Hi ... I have a question . :)
<mekos> boolean: on on a single computer -
<phuzion> !ask | yillkid
<ubottu> yillkid: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<boolean> ! pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<red2kic> julian_: I see. Well, if you already added the PPA in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/, you can "sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com KEYKEYKEY"
<mekos> boolean: using ubuntu 10.04
<yillkid> I want to chroot to a directory and run a shell script on here .
<yillkid> So my command is : cp my_shell /target_mount_point ; chroot /target_mount_point /bin/bash /my_shell
<boolean> mekos: if you are not hooked up to any network .. only u will see it
<Vin73> can anyone advise me on this one? sudo apt-get update fails for me because unable to connect to server...but Internet connectivity is fine
<xangua> julian_: or manualy download the key file from the PPA's web and import it thru synaptic
<Vin73> I am booting from a live CD
<mekos> boolean: can't get to it from the internet?
<boolean> yillkid: u will need to ensure that the shell script is within that chrooted dir
<yillkid> That' no problem for excuting my_shll, but I can't chroot to the target_mount_point
<fishcooker> viva england n german :D
<boolean> Vin73: u r on a live cd ... wont work
<yillkid> boolean: Yes, I am sure, the script is excuting sucesslly, but I ust can't chroot to the target.
<Vin73> boolean: I need to share some logs...if not pastebinit how else can I do it?
<julian_> red2kic and xangua, i've tried starting from scratch and removed it from Update Manager/ Sources list and ran the command again.
<boolean> mekos: is your computer directly conncted? then y but only if your service provider allows for incoming port 80 ( http ) ... most dont
<yillkid> boolean: I still in my host root .
<p1l0t_> mekos: You will have to make sure apache2 is setup to listen on port 80 for all IPs (*:80) and that port 80 is forwarded through your router to your computer.
<boolean> Vin73: cut and paste to channel.... but i think the max is 5 and most people wont like it
<mekos> boolean: thanks, was afraid of that... p1|0t: alrighty, will check on that
<Vin73> boolean: I will try and paste only the particular line....
<boolean> yillkid: when you chroot a dir that dir become / ( root )
<yillkid> boolean: yes, I know . :)
<boolean> yillkid: take a look around see if the dir structure is the same after the chroot
<yillkid> boolean: no, not tha same .
<p1l0t_> mekos: yeah boolean makes a good point you may have to do some creative work to get around port 80 being blocked by your isp... like dyndns with a different port
<boolean> yillkid: then your chroot worked!
<yillkid> boolean: the script have run, but I still int the host .
<mekos> p1|0t: ok, maybe just sack it - too tired
<boolean> if the dir structures are different, you are in your chroot jail ...
<yillkid> boolean: Sorry, I have still in the host.
<boolean> ok do this.
<boolean> exit out of the shell
<boolean> touch a file called file.tmp
<magn3ts> So who wants to explain this one to me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/454219/
<boolean> then do your chroot
<p1l0t_> mekos: It depends on your ISP though, try it first. If it is just open a dyndns account and have one forward a different port
<boolean> then do an ls -l file.tmp
<p1l0t_> mekos: is it working on your lan?
<p1l0t_> mekos: oh yeah one computer right..
<mekos> p1|0t: yes
<boolean> but do your chroot in a sub dir of where file.tmp is
<boolean> then do the ls -l file.tmp
<yillkid> boolean: Sorry, the shell must run in the target.
<mekos> p1|0t: was just tired of only having a blog -
<boolean> if you don't see it .... your chrooted
<IdleOne> magn3ts: adobeair was not installed using apt
<p1l0t_> mekos: is apache running now?
<magn3ts> IdleOne, yeah, I feel like a genius. Already got it removed with dpkg
<mekos> p1|0t: no
<tripelb> QUESTIOn: (9.10) re  subtitleeditor  mencoder audacity  -- how do I tell if I do I have these installed?    -====----  I have an .avi file and a matching .srt file and they wont show subtitles in M'Player. The movie plays perfectly. (not in VLC though)  -- I want it to show the subtitles in M. Player.
<IdleOne> magn3ts: k then
<mekos> p1|0t: sorry, got to leave - thanks for the talk - will return
<boolean> Vin73: if you are trying to installl some drivers on a livecd
<boolean> it will do the same thing as the apt-get
<yillkid> boolean: the content of "/" directory is the same, I am sure still in the host .
<tripelb> QUESTIOn: (9.10) re  subtitleeditor  mencoder audacity  -- how do I tell if I do I have these installed?    -====----  I have an .avi file and a matching .srt file and they wont show subtitles in M'Player. The movie plays perfectly but without subtitles in M'player. -- I want it to show the subtitles in M. Player.
<boolean> alright movie time
<boolean> night
<p1l0t_> night
<yillkid> boolean: for example .
<yillkid> boolean: chroot /mnt/temp ls   <----- ls will list all "target" content, but I still in the host.
<Vin73> boolean:DEBUG: no corresponding handler available for {'driver_type': 'kernel_module', 'kernel_module': 'shpchp', 'jockey_handler': 'KernelModuleHandler'}
<FloodBot4> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<yillkid> boolean: I want to chroot to the target AND run ls
<SlidingHorn> wtf, why'd everyone dump out?
<Vin73> boolean: that is the error
<IdleOne> SlidingHorn: it's a netsplit, when two servers get disconnected from each other
<Guest54446> hahahahaa
<IdleOne> SlidingHorn: they will be back shortly
<Guest54446> hahahahaha
<IdleOne> see :)
<SlidingHorn> oic -- holy hell
<Guest54446> what happened
<Guest54446> hahhahaah
<IdleOne> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Vin73> boolean: hello
<Vin73> can anyone help me with this error that I get while trying to install b43legacy driver from a live CD
<Vin73> DEBUG: no corresponding handler available for {'driver_type': 'kernel_module', 'kernel_module': 'shpchp', 'jockey_handler': 'KernelModuleHandler'}
<cutiyar> youtube.com is not working with my ubuntu
<cutiyar> before  hours was good but suddenly do not open this website
<yillkid> boolean: hello ..
<SlidingHorn> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Vin73> hello, can anyone suggest a solution?
<zz_> every body good night
<qwiksilver711> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<SlidingHorn> Vin73, did you check the md5 of the iso to verify that it's a good copy?
<Vin73> SldingHorn: how I can do that?
<yillkid> #chroot /mnt/temp ls, this command could list all the file/directory in /mnt/temp, but it can't chroot to the /mnt/temp. If I want to chroot to /mnt/temp THEN excute "ls" command, how I should do?
<Vin73> SlidingHorn: I haven't checked it, because I don't know how to
<iav> hello
<iav> how can I set channel event filter for irc on telepathy?
<SlidingHorn> !md5 | Vin73
<ubottu> Vin73: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<newbie007> hi, does anyone know if it's possible to compile a program for a different architechure? Like I'm on ubuntu 64 bit but want to compile for openwrt 32 bit ?
<Vin73> thanks let me chk
<Colonel_panic> anybody here ever work with conky?
<SlidingHorn> newbie007, I don't think there would be a problem -- wait around for someone else to verify though
<SlidingHorn> !anyone | Colonel_panic
<ubottu> Colonel_panic: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<snarkster1> im trying to blast a hard drive.. i did dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/sdc and got response no dev/random
<Joshua_Roberts> I never knew that linux could be so sexy,,  thanks Linux, Ubuntu, and openbox.... you have changed my life...
<RabbitMan> Newbie question: What's a good channel to ask about sync services that will allow me to sync calendar between Evolution on two different computers on ma home network?
<John_Albert> OK
<John_Albert>  I'm trying to launch multiple conky instances, but it's not working
<SlidingHorn> RabbitMan, I think rsync  see below:
<SlidingHorn> !rsync
<ubottu> rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<snarkster1> so no /dev/random anymore?
<John_Albert> I want to have conky elements on both sides of my screen
<John_Albert>  I've also tried using ${offset}, but that is not working either
<SlidingHorn> John_Albert, you gotta give details man...what errors, behaviors, etc...and keep it to one line
<RabbitMan> I was tinkering with multisync.  Do you think rsync is better?  (Goes to check it out)
<rww> snarkster1: you want /dev/urandom. /dev/random blocks when there isn't enough entropy (randomness) in the system, and there sure as heck isn't enough to dd onto a drive.
<John_Albert> well, when I run the shell script, nly one instance of conky appears
<Joshua_Roberts> is there a way to allow mouse over in tint2 to activate the window I am over in the taskbar?
<snarkster1> rww thanx
<John_Albert> anyone here familiar with this?
<snarkster1> working perfectly
<SlidingHorn> John_Albert, maybe this will help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=885992
<John_Albert> Haha yeah, I
<John_Albert> I've read all those pages
<Zakatharant> Can someone assist me with updating my laptop's graphics drivers?  I just installed Lucid on this new laptop, using ATI Radeon graphics (integrated with the motherboard).
<John_Albert> I'm using a shell script posted in one of them
<SlidingHorn> !anyone | Zakatharant
<John_Albert> but it's not working for me
<ubottu> Zakatharant: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Vin73> ubottu: I did, it is fine
<SlidingHorn> John_Albert, I'm not familiar with conky myself...but stick around and be patient & I'm sure someone will be able to help...if not, you can always post on the forums http://ubuntuforums.org
<Vin73> ubottu: the hash matches exactly
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<notmorewindows> hi i need a program like devede but for codec xvid   , not winff neither transmageddon  because they suck many resources 100/100 my cpu.
<Zakatharant> That is the real question.  I diagnosed the problem down to that fault.  The only other thing it could be is an ancient video card that is incompatible with Regnum Online, which is absurd, given I was playing it on an older model laptop (under Hardy), before the monitor on it died.
<Vin73> ubottu: hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<SlidingHorn> Vin73, that was a response I triggered the bot to say (about the md5) -- let's move on to the next possibility...did you burn the image @ low speed?  (about 4x is recommended)
<regeya> I have a bizarre question as usual.  I have drives that were originally in a Debian PPC machine, and it's not convenient to reformat/repartition the drive at this time.  Is it still possible, regardless, to install grub2?  It doesn't seem to like the mac (ppc) partitioning scheme.
<Vin73> SlidingHorn: I used k3b on Fedora....I did not check the speed
<tripelb> am I asking wrong: I'm been doing this about 4 times since 1 or so. QUESTIOn: (9.10) re  subtitleeditor  mencoder audacity  -- how do I tell if I do I have these installed?    -====----  I have an .avi file and a matching .srt file and they wont show subtitles in M'Player. The movie plays perfectly but without subtitles in M'player. -- I want it to show the subtitles in M. Player.
<Zakatharant> tripelb: Have you tried VLC Media Player?
 * regeya grumble mutter
<notmorewindows>  hi i need a program like devede but for codec xvid   , not winff neither transmageddon  because they suck many resources 100/100 my cpu.
<Blue1> tripelb: http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=129
<tripelb> Zakatharant, VLC doesnt play the movie well. (and it doesnt show subtitles) there's some wobble in the pic / sound if I remember.
<tripelb> Blue1, looking
<Vin73> SlidingHorn: hello
<win_2_linux> hello all
<Zakatharant> Ok, back to experimenting on my own until I find out my own solution as usual regarding video drivers...I figured it'd be smarter to ask someone who is not a Ubuntu-newbie.
<SlidingHorn> Vin73, i saw, i'm just not sure of the answer :-\
<Zakatharant> Goodbye.
<tripelb> Blue1, Zakatharant usually you just put the two files in the same directory. Obviously to me there is an error. I'd like to fix it. I dont know what the .srt should look like. I cant fix the .avi cause it's complicated.
<SlidingHorn> zakatharant...don't whine...it's not becoming, besides you didn't give many details and you were here for like 5 min -- if that
<xiaot> i have a problem:
<xiaot> cc1: warnings being treated as errors
<xiaot> init/main.c: In function ‘start_kernel’:
<xiaot> init/main.c:558: error: format not a string literal and no format arguments
<xiaot> make[1]: *** [init/main.o] 错误 1
<xiaot> make: *** [init] 错误 2
<FloodBot2> xiaot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Blue1> tripelb: sorry that is the extent of my knowledge.
<xiaot> anybody help me?
<Vin73> SlidingHorn: ok...should i try something else? i checked k3b settings now and the speed seems to be not configurable
<tripelb> Blue1, thanks. it's not closed captioning.
<notmorewindows> help sos,  hi i need a program like devede but for codec xvid   , not winff neither transmageddon  because they suck many resources 100/100 my cpu.
<win_2_linux> problem and question somehow I accidently deleted my panels, on line I found a command that brings them back pkill gnome-panel which works fine however  everytime i log out and log back in the panels are missing again and I have to do the whole command over again, so how do i get them to remain perm
<SlidingHorn> !jp | xiaot
<ubottu> xiaot: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<xiaot> ..
<Speiros> I have a hard drive, in which there is nothing wrong with, but I can't seem to get it recognised on ubuntu.  It was the NTFS file system, but I changed it by formatting it to one of the other filesystems.
<rjg_> Everytime I try to stream a video via xine, it says buffering, gets to 100%. Then, instead of playing the video, it just leaves the xine logo where the video should be. can someone help me?
<Speiros> It says it can't mount the device.
<win_2_linux> sorry i'm trying to do the one line thing and not flood didn't mean for such a long paragraph
<gbillings> !smart
<xiaot> ubottu,what
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Vin73> SlidingHorn: hello
<Blue1> win_2_linux: usually the .gconf files are re-created when you login if necessary.
<ddilinger> Speiros: recognize, or mount?  it is being recognized then as a valid block device in dmesg?
<gbillings> How do i install the Smart Package Manager in ubuntu?
<SlidingHorn> Vin73, sorry dude...already said I don't know what the problem is
<Speiros> Okay, let me retry, and I'll refer it back.  Thanks.
<John_Albert>  I'm trying to launch multiple conky instances, but it's not working
<Blue1> win_2_linux: are you running 10.04 or 9.10?
<xiaot> ubottu .so does this bot help me?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<notmorewindows> all are blind in this site?  hi i need a program like devede but for codec xvid   , not winff neither transmageddon  because they suck many resources 100/100 my cpu.
<John_Albert> this is starting to feel like Conker's Bad Fur Day
<aplund> how do I flush bash's path lookup cache
<gbillings> xiaot: it cant help u :)
<SlidingHorn> !patience | notmorewindows
<ubottu> notmorewindows: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Speiros> At this stage, I can't see it in the file manager, although power is definitely running through it.
<SlidingHorn> notmorewindows, and being rude isn't likely to get you more responses
<xiaot> how i fix this problem?
<Speiros> ddillinger: Sorry, that message was for you mate.
<gbillings> SlidingHorn: where is a list of the bot commands?
<xiaot> cc1: warnings being treated as errors
<xiaot> init/main.c: In function ‘start_kernel’:
<xiaot> init/main.c:558: error: format not a string literal and no format arguments
<xiaot> make[1]: *** [init/main.o] 错误 1
<xiaot> make: *** [init] 错误 2
<FloodBot2> xiaot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gbillings> !pastebin | xiaot
<ubottu> xiaot: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xiaot> OK
<xiaot> thanks
<rjg_> gbillings : try sudo apt-get install insertnameofpackagehere   ......... I don't know what the name of the exact package your looking for is.
<notmorewindows> ubottu what video converter you use for xvid?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<codebrainz> aplund, I think bash uses the $PATH evnironment variable for path lookup, is that what you're talking about?
<gbillings> rjg_: thanks! nvr mind i got it now!
<aplund> codebrainz: "$ totem\nbash: /home/lund/local/bin/totem: No such file or directory"
<gbillings> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<SlidingHorn> gbillings, http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<aplund> codebrainz: I just rm'ed it out of my local dir
<gbillings> SlidingHorn: i figured it out! yay!
<rjg_> gbillings : try sudo apt-get install insertnameofpackagehere   ......... I don't know what the name of the exact package your looking for is.
<rjg_> woops, sorry, hit the wrong button
<gbillings> rjg_: dont worry; i heard you!
<rjg_> Everytime I try to stream a video via xine, it says buffering, gets to 100%. Then, instead of playing the video, it just leaves the xine logo where the video should be. can someone help me?
<codebrainz> aplund, oh, i see, I think i encountered that the other day.  I guess a log-out of bash or reboot should do it
<SlidingHorn> OMG PEOPLE...STOP REPEATING...
<SlidingHorn> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<aplund> codebrainz: not really an option
<notmorewindows> i need a list of video converters for xvid?
<gbillings> SlidingHorn: is there somewhere i can test our the bot?
<codebrainz> aplund, can't log out?
<vc_vc_Vc> hi to all, any have video ATI/Nvidia HD?
<SlidingHorn> gbillings, type /msg ubottu blahblahblah...
 * SlidingHorn ignores notmorewindows for being a rude & ignorant punk
<aplund> codebrainz: no.  I want this session
<perlsyntax> I got a question i dial up and my modem hang up on me not sure why.
<gbillings> SlidingHorn: what irc client are u using? irssi does not suppot /msg?
<SlidingHorn> gbillings, xchat
<perlsyntax> (exit code=16)
<perlsyntax> error i get
<gbillings> SlidindHorn: is that in 'buntu repos?
<aplund> hash -r
<aplund> gah
<SlidingHorn> gbillings, yes...  sudo apt-get install xchat
<codebrainz> aplund, try PATH=$PATH
<gbillings> SlidindHorn: got it, thanks
<aplund> perhaps I should try other sources than here first next time.
<Speiros> lol
<codebrainz> aplund, just try googling first
<Speiros> Rude and ignorant punk.lol
<notmorewindows> slidinghong you are a fan windows, im sure
<gbillings> SlidingHorn: wait... how do i test ubottu?
<SlidingHorn> gbillings, you have to PM it
<Jordan_U> regeya: Grub2 should work fine with apple partition tables. What is the exact error you get?
<h00k> !msgthebot > gbillings
<ubottu> gbillings, please see my private message
<rww> !google > codebrainz
<ubottu> codebrainz, please see my private message
<gbillings> h00k: thanks
<perlsyntax> ?
<rmrfslash> So, I just got a Asus K42JV at work. Ubuntu runs abysmally on it. I had a Dell Studio XPS 16 which at first Ubuntu ran terribly, but things gained support over time.... took about 2 years of course. One detail that pretty much sucked from the day I got that machine was the ATI graphics. So we bought this laptop which has Nvidia, which has pretty good reputation on linux and we want to do GPGPU stuff... never realized how hit-or-mi
<notmorewindows> ignores notmorewindows for being a rude & ignorant punk
<SlidingHorn> rmr----how about you tell us the actual problem you're having instead of ranting?
<codebrainz> rww 1) read the messages, 2) the best advice a newbie can learn is to google stuff first.  why should people here giving their time to help have to google stuff for people?  Anyway, recommendation noted
<pepee> rmrfslash, /j #opencl
<Joshua_Roberts> how do I mount a network drive in linux from command line
<h00k> codebrainz: Telling people to "Google It" is not acceptable behavior here, as stated in the factoid. Please don't do it here.
<gbillings> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<ech0Asus> hi, i'm on lucid and installed pidgin.. every time i sign into yahoo it crashes any ideas?
<rmrfslash> Problem? I install Ubuntu 10.04 and install the restricted driver only to be left w/ a black screen upon reboot. Then I think "fine I'll boot into recovery mode and uninstall the restricted driver".... yeah right. It's like you have a 10ms window of opportunity to actually even get into the grub menu now from a blinking cursor.
<pepee> Joshua_Roberts, use mount.smbfs
<SlidingHorn> rmr-----hold shift when you power up to bring up grub menu
<notmorewindows> i cant to found a program so good like devede but for codec xvid....
<HowardTheDuck> hey all.  i have a dual boot system and am upgrading the hard drive.  is there an easy way to just move all the data, os, settings, etc right over to the new one?
<Speiros> Could the problem be with the reading of my drive be that it is an external drive for a laptop, and I am trying to read it on a desktop?  Should that matter?'
<HowardTheDuck> btw the hard drive i'm upgrading to is the same size, just bigger cache, so, i'm not going to need to resize them
<rmrfslash> OK, so say you get lucky right (holding down shift and grub feels like listening)? Then, you say boot in recovery mode... a whole plethora of garbage is printed to the screen and then the screen goes blank. Fun stuff.
<pepee> SlidingHorn, use tab for autocompletion. ex.: slid<TAB>
<rmrfslash> So say you actually get really lucky and get to a command prompt i.e. Ubuntu decides finally after a few hours that it actually will boot using low-graphics mode
<SlidingHorn> doesn't sound like an ubuntu problem then if it's still doing that in recovery mode
<Joshua_Roberts> pepee, I get mount: can't find .smbfs in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<SlidingHorn> pepee -- I'm aware...I don't want to type his name
<hotfloppy> HowardTheDuck: i think just backup the /home elsewhere than put it back is just enough..
<win_2_linux> another question settiled the first, this one is miner,  how do i disable the touch pad on a lap top in windows it disables when i plug in a usb mouse but with linux both mouse and pad are working i hate touch pads
<rmrfslash> you install the graphics driver from nvidia... hah... still blank screen
<gbillings> notmorewindows: english?
<mazda01> please help, i can
<pepee> SlidingHorn, lol ok...
<Dafreak> Anyone know how to install synergy+ on ubuntu 10.04?  I went to the website and tried to install the .deb file but I get an error.
<Jordan_U> Dafreak: What error?
<mazda01> i can't figure out what is backing up my home directory. i have looked in my crontab as well as roots and i don't see anything
<SlidingHorn> Dafreak, yeah...what Jordan_U said
<rmrfslash> .... and that's not even getting into configuring the touchpad, which... there's not even a tab for that in the Mouse config menu
<pepee> Joshua_Roberts, no spaces: "mount.smbfs"
<HowardTheDuck> hotfloppy: huh?  i've got a windows install on here too, and what about my linux settings?  it's a bit more than just copying /home
<mazda01> i check sbackup and also luckybackup but nothing is set to back up my home directory. any suggestions?
<notmorewindows> gbillings why?
<rmrfslash> so it doesn't see the touchpad (yet the touchpad works)
<gbillings> info | synergy
<gbillings> !info | synergy
<ubottu> synergy: Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<ubottu> 'synergy' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<rmrfslash> nvidia is more messed up than ATI ever used to be
<Dafreak> Jordan_U:  An error about helper does not exist
<SlidingHorn> powers goin
<rmrfslash> all in all, this is a nightmare.
<HowardTheDuck> will gparted boot disk copy my hd directly to another hd
<HowardTheDuck> make an image, all that?
<notmorewindows> i cant to found a program so good like devede but for codec xvid....
<Dafreak> Jordan_U:  Exact error is /tmp/synergy-plus-1.3.4-Linux-i686-1.deb could not be opened, because the associated helper application does not exist. Change the association in your preferences.
<mazda01> pmagic will i think
<HowardTheDuck> notmorewindows: devede converts my xvid to dvd...
<Speiros> rmr: I am relatively new to ubuntu, and linux in general, but believe me, I have been through the frustration phase.  Still there are things I don't know how to do, like anything, but I can get the help now.
<win_2_linux> notmorewindows correct
<sensae> Aptitude search synergy?
<Joshua_Roberts> pepee, well smbfs wasn't even installed taking care of that now
<Joshua_Roberts> thanks
<gerber> HOW CAN I PUT YOUTUVE VIDEO ON IPOD 30gb
<rmrfslash> Speiros: I've been using Ubuntu for a while
<notmorewindows> howard not devede dont convert to xvid
<Jordan_U> Dafreak: Either right click it and choose open with "gdebi" or open a terminal and run "sudo dpkg -i /tmp/synergy-plus-1.3.4-Linux-i686-1.deb"
<pepee> Joshua_Roberts, you wanna mount remote shared folders?
<hotfloppy> HowardTheDuck: in linux, specific user settings' stored in /home/username .. so, i think if you backup the /home, your setting will remains..
<h00k> !caps | gerber
<ubottu> gerber: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Joshua_Roberts> yes on the backup server
<rmrfslash> Speiros: I've seen the backwards stuff for too long to just stay quiet about it.... I've read the Linux Journal articles and sadly, they're 100% right
<pepee> Joshua_Roberts, ok, that's the command
<Speiros> rmr: Ah.  It is frustrating when things don't work.  I even did a nono, and tried windows again, to the usual frustrations of things slowing down and my files being corrupted.
<h00k> Speiros: have you checked the Ubuntu Manual out?
<Speiros> At least on here, I can keep my files
<rmrfslash> Speiros: and I feel bad about it. I want Ubuntu to be the Linux people always wanted. I've been hearing "year of the Linux desktop" for like 2 decades and it never happens
<Speiros> h00k: No, I haven't.  Can you give me an address please?
<pepee> Speiros, what's the problem?
<h00k> !manual | Speiros
<ubottu> Speiros: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Dafreak> Jordan_U:  Used the terminal method and it works fine.  How do I configure or run it?  I dont see it in any of the applications or anything.
<gerber> how can i put youtuve video o ipod 30gb
<Jordan_U> Dafreak: Can't help you there.
<Speiros> Thank you h00k
<h00k> !ipod | gerber
<ubottu> gerber: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Dafreak> Jordan_U:  Ok, thanks for the help.
<Jordan_U> Dafreak: You're welcome.
<rmrfslash> I've done my duty too and filed LOTS of bugs in launchpad
<h00k> Speiros: also, if you're new to Ubuntu, you can check out #ubuntu-beginners by typing /join #ubuntu-beginners
<Speiros> pepee: I have an external drive, which isn't able to be recognised by linux.
<pepee> Speiros, usb?
<Speiros> Yes
<sensae> Dafreak why not install the quicksynergy package? It has a GUI
<win_2_linux> ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt\
<win_2_linux> oops sorry
<notmorewindows> win2linux  i need to turn to xvid
<rmrfslash> But it's like every release fixes some bugs and then brings in new bugs where there weren't any before. And then you hit a LTS and things are just completely messed up beyond belief and then it's like 1998 again.
<rmrfslash> over and over and over
<pepee> Speiros, let me help you. plug it and do this in the terminal/console: lsusb
<win_2_linux> i checked a button for disabling touchpad while typing and of course tried typing but touch pad is working
<gerber> how can i put youtuve video o ipod 30gb
<Speiros> Okay.
<h00k> rmrfslash: Please keept he conversation Ubuntu support related in here
<Joshua_Roberts> pepee, how do I use it if all I know is the IP address?
<SlidingHorn> gerber, you've already been given information, please don't repeat yourself every few minute
<Speiros> Pepee: I believe it is on there, but am unsure.
<h00k> gerber: Please see the link that has been given to you
<pepee> Joshua_Roberts, man mount.smbfs
<pepee> Joshua_Roberts, or use google
<rmrfslash> I single handedly got the Dell Studio XPS 16 working
<Speiros> Let me remove it and try the same command, to see if it is recognising it.
<SlidingHorn> rmrfslash, are you going to get to a point eventually and ask a question, or are you just here to rant...if that's the case, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<pepee> Joshua_Roberts, IIRC is something like mount.smbfs \\IP\shared /PATH -o <options>
<pepee> Speiros, ok
<h00k> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<rmrfslash> SlidingHorn: you know I actually pointed out like 6 different issues, questions right?
<Speiros> pepee: Yes, it is recognising it
<Speiros> sunplus technology
<pepee> Joshua_Roberts, you can google "smbmount" too, or "mount.cifs"
<win_2_linux> thanks for you help i found the solution for those who may want to or need to try it in the future
<win_2_linux> synclient TouchPadOff=1
<pepee> Speiros, ok, it's being recognized
<pepee> Speiros, now let's see if there's a module for it
<Speiros> ok
<pepee> Speiros, sudo fdisk -l
<pepee> no need to use sudo...
<Speiros> I think it is on there.  There is a linux swap / Solaris
<pepee> it is new? isn't formatted?
<Zeike> Does anybody know how to bind one keystroke combination to another?
<Speiros> and there is a drive in FAT32
<Speiros> I don't know which is which though
<Speiros> I only have one harddrive apart from the external one
<Dafreak> sensae:  Is quicksynergy same as synergy+?
<pepee> Zeike, IIRC xmodmap
<pepee> Speiros, remove it and try again: fdisk -l
<h00k> Dafreak: No, synergy+ was picked up from stagnation on the Synergy project
<Speiros> pepee: Yep.
<HowardTheDuck> will gparted move all my data to a new hdd
<rmrfslash> seems no one is hanging out on offtopic
<h00k> Dafreak: unfortunately, if you're having problems with Synergy+, you'll have to check their projet help information out, as that particluar program isn't in the repos
<rmrfslash> anyone here using Nvidia GT 300M series graphics
<pepee> Speiros, it the disk being recognized as swap/solaris?
<h00k> rmrfslash: Ask your specific question, you'll probably get a better answer
<Speiros> No, there was another one as that, I think, as that was still recognised even after removing it.
<Dafreak> h00k:  thanks.
<Speiros> It is recognising it as sdc
<Speiros> So I have found it, but don't know what to do about it.
<zatlite> is zfs the only dedup file system available for 32 bit machines?
<pepee> Speiros, is the disk being recognized by the BIOS?
<Kane_Hart> Does this work for anyone? http://sharedlayer.com/
<Speiros> pepee: How do I find that out?
<pepee> Speiros, oh, ok, forget it...
<WebDawg> I have a machine.  Everytime I upgrade the kernel it messes with the boot menu so it does not auto time out.
<WebDawg> What is the deal?
<rmrfslash> Anyone here using an Asus K42JV with Nvidia Geforce GT 335M graphics who has tried to install the restricted driver and failed i.e. rebooted to a black screen and can't get into root consol recovery mode?
<Random832> zatlite: the only who what?
<pepee> Speiros, if ubuntu show the disk, then it is.
<rmrfslash> better?
<h00k> rmrfslash: I suppose it's more specific. Which of the drivers did you install?
<pepee> rmrfslash, you have to edit the kernel boot command line
<Speiros> pepee: When I go to places, it doesn't show up on my computer screen
<SlidingHorn> Kane_Hart, this channel is for ubuntu support only...you may want to see if they have their own channel or support forum
<pepee> rmrfslash, and remove "splash" and "quiet"
<zatlite> Random832; I'm interested in filesystems that will allow dedup option
<xray_tsk> Hello. I bumped into a situation, when someone broke the support of previously worked soundcard. Update to the last version of ALSA helped, but it's a non-debian style! Should I post a report? Give a link, please.
<Kane_Hart> SlidingHorn?
<pepee> Speiros, IIRC if it's not formatted, it will not be shown
<Kane_Hart> What the fuck are you sucking on SlidingHorn
<Kane_Hart> better not be a dick
<Kane_Hart> I asked if a site worked
<Speiros> Kane, language
<Kane_Hart> not for u to give me a hand job
<h00k> !language | Kane_Hart
<ubottu> Kane_Hart: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<SlidingHorn> !language | Kane_Hart
<Kane_Hart> christians
<Kane_Hart> Christians!!!!!!!!
<FloodBot2> Kane_Hart: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rmrfslash> pepee: the problem is, even if I get to the grub menu and begin booting into recovery mode eventually... right around the time it should ask you if you want a root console with networking or a root console without networking the screen goes black
<Kane_Hart> ride
<Speiros> Be respectful to others Kane
<Kane_Hart> rude*
<SlidingHorn> wow...a lot of d-bags in here tonight
<Zeike> pepee: I dont think xmodmap is going to help me
<pepee> rmrfslash, do what I told you, please
<rmrfslash> h00k: not sure, all I can say is that it's the one that I'm prompted to install by Ubuntu shortly after installation.
<pepee> rmrfslash, s/do/try/
<h00k> !guidelines > Kane_Hart
<ubottu> Kane_Hart, please see my private message
<FoolishOwl> I'm trying out mutt, and I'm puzzled why it creates an empty Mail folder and a file "sent" outside that folder.
<pepee> Speiros, ok, so you think the disk is /dev/sdc?
<rmrfslash> pepee: it's not actually the problem. booting into recovery mode was only so I could try to install the Nvidia driver I downloaded from Nvidia, which I did, but it did not change the behavior i.e. blank screen on reboot
<Speiros> pepee: Yes, it is mate
<rmrfslash> pepee: so I suppose booting into recovery mode is one of several problems
<SlidingHorn> Kane_Hart, I wasn't being mean...I was simply informing you that your question was not ubuntu related and probably would be best served elsewhere...it's nothing personal, and attacking people isn't a good way to get help with whatever problem you're having
<rmrfslash> pepee: but not the most troublesome, so I'm actually willing to ignore that one for now
<pepee> rmrfslash, if you can get the root console, you almost solved it.
<pepee> Speiros, ok. again, it is formatted, or being recognized as swap/solaris? can you see something like /dev/sdc1?
<rmrfslash> pepee: I don't think that solves the nvidia problem
<pepee> rmrfslash, remove the driver, and reinstall it correctly
<Speiros> pepee: Yes, it is recognised as /dev/sdc1, and it is in FAT32 format
<rmrfslash> pepee: right now I'm at a fresh Ubuntu installation using the FOSS driver
<pepee> rmrfslash, by "correctly" I mean: read whatever toutorial you find about reinstallin the nvidia driver in ubuntu lucid
<pepee> Speiros, well, you just need to mount it
<pepee> Speiros, don't know how to do it correctly.... xD
<rmrfslash> pepee: read a tutorial on installing a nvidia driver in lucid?
<Speiros> pepee:  Hmm, okay.  I did try this before, through mount manager once, but that was a while ago.  No, I don't mate.
<rmrfslash> pepee: I thought you just use the restricted driver application
<rmrfslash> pepee: and if that fails, you try to install the one directly from nvidia (of course you need to boot into recovery mode i.e. w/o X)
<pepee> Speiros, but its something like sudo mkdir "/media/sdc1; mount -t vfat -o <some options here> /dev/sdc1 /media/sdc1"
<rmrfslash> pepee: is that incorrect?
<pepee> rmrfslash, you may need to uninstall the foss driver before installing it from nvidia
<Speiros> pepee: I don't understand.  Do I enter that data, but the data is missing some information?
<pepee> rmrfslash, Speiros, don't know the specifics. I just give 'generic' help.
<rmrfslash> pepee: so that's not done by the restricted driver installer application that comes w/ Ubuntu?
<pepee> Speiros, yes, you do need to know what options to use
<Speiros> pepee: No probs.  It's appreciated man.
<Speiros> I see
<pepee> rmrfslash, did you use jockey-gtk?
<rmrfslash> pepee: no idea what that is
<Speiros> pepee: The options though, if I start with sudo mkdir "/media/sdc1, will that work?
<pepee> Speiros, the options are between <>
<rmrfslash> pepee: yes, that's what I meant when I was saying the "restricted drivers application"
<pepee> Speiros, do this: install pastebinit: sudo install pastebinit
<Speiros> pepee: Where would I source the options?  I'll do the install too.
<pepee> Speiros, and then do: cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<Speiros> missing destination file operand after pastebinit
<pepee> rmrfslash, well, it may be a bug on the program, don't really know
<rmrfslash> pepee: I install Ubuntu 10.04, then jockey asks me if I want to install the restricted driver (which I do want) but when I do install it (through jockey) and reboot I just get to a black screen
<pepee> rmrfslash, try googling "install nvidia driver lucid command line"
<rmrfslash> pepee: yes, now were getting to the root of my frustration
<pepee> Speiros, sorry: sudo aptitude install pastebinit
<Speiros> thanks
<zus> how was it i can change what torrnet is opened by default in Firefox?
<puff> I'm having problems burning an ubuntu lucid disk.  http://pastebin.com/beHbTyRF
<red2kic> zus: In Firefox Preferences (Applications).
<puff> I've tried CD/DVD creator and Brasero, and about six different disks, all give me an error.
<duckwars> I'm trying to boot my friends old computer which I will try to turn into a home server, and nothing comes up on the monitor, but a yellow light on the front flashes (kind of slow, like a half second flash every 10 seconds), please any ideas?
<pepee> puff, check the md5sum of the iso image
<Speiros> pepee: Okay.  I have added both commands.
<SlidingHorn> zus: Edit > Preferences > Applications
<zus> red2kic, thanks
<zus> SlidingHorn,  thanks
<pepee> Speiros, pastebinit returns a URL...
<Speiros> pepee: Yes.
<HowardTheDuck> is there a way i can copy my ubuntu/win7 partitions to a new hard drive?
<Speiros> pepee: should I type it in here?
<pepee> Speiros, yep
<h00k> HowardTheDuck: yes, you can use the tool 'dd'
<dathku2> does ubuntu unlock a locked account after some time period?
<h00k> !info dd | HowardTheDuck
<ubottu> HowardTheDuck: Package dd does not exist in lucid
<Cpt_Zyph> does xubuntu support i586 proc?
<Speiros> pepee: http://pastebin.com/AiKE0iq1
<HowardTheDuck> h00k: yeah?
<puff> pepee: Blech, md5sum doesn't match.
<h00k> HowardTheDuck: type 'man dd' in a terminal
<zus> SlidingHorn,  i dont see "torrents" anywhere
<HowardTheDuck> i'd like an easy way to do it, without having to reinstall grub if possible
<lzh> help
<pepee> puff, you may want to d/l a new image hehe
<pepee> puff, also, IIRC, k3b will check iso images too, give it a try ;)
<h00k> HowardTheDuck: you could 'dd if=/dev/sd1 of=/home/username/file.img' or similar.  The syntax can be found on the 'dd' page.
<pepee> oh, well, does anyone what options are needed to mount a FAT partition?
<red2kic> HowardTheDuck: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem (See Drive Imaging)
<HowardTheDuck> thanks
<Speiros> pepee: I am happy to format the drive too, as it is blank
<Ziber> <VirtualHost [2001:470:881a::5]:80>
<Ziber>         ServerAdmin webmaster@jkurtz.net
<Ziber>         ServerName flier.ziber.org
<Ziber>         DocumentRoot /home/ziber/public_html/flier.ziber.org/httpdocs/
<Ziber>         AccessFileName .htaccess
<FloodBot3> Ziber: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ziber>         <Directory /home/ziber/public_html/flier.ziber.org/httpdocs>
<Speiros> I formatted it previously, before I couldn't access it.
<Speiros> Probably the reason why I can't access it.
<pepee> Speiros, no need to do that. I just don't know how to mount it correctly
<Speiros> lol
<Speiros> I see
<pepee> Speiros, trying google now... xD
<h00k> !google | pepee
<ubottu> pepee: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Speiros> pepee: Thanks.  With the url in pastebin, do I submit it?
<h00k> Speiros: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<Cpt_Zyph> guys can anyone tell me if xubuntu would work on a i586 cpu machine?
<IdleOne> Cpt_Zyph: yes
<SlidingHorn> Cpt_Zyph, as far as I know, ubuntu supports all x86 platforms
<h00k> Cpt_Zyph: it should, yep
<pepee> Speiros, nah, wait a second, please
<Cpt_Zyph> really
<Speiros> pepee: no probs
<Cpt_Zyph> ok cuz all the other ubuntu and fedora releases do not
<andyzweb> I am having a problem with the wireless card (BCM4311) disappearing after installing the drivers on a persario F500 with 10.04 and the 2.6.32 kernel
<Cpt_Zyph> puppy does but can't get wifi working i was told to try DSL or xubuntu ..
<Cpt_Zyph> could'nt see on the site were it said which cpus were too old etc
<Cpt_Zyph> thank you
<Drakenine> Hi, I have the same question as Cpt_Zyph but for Backtrack ?
<pepee> sudo mkdir /media/sdc1; mount -t vfat -o users,defaults,umask=000 /dev/sdc1 /media/sdc1
<Gerwin> !backtrack | Drakenine
<ubottu> Drakenine: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Cpt_Zyph> and xubuntu 10.4 is the newest stable release?
<pepee> Speiros, sudo mkdir /media/sdc1; mount -t vfat -o users,defaults,umask=000 /dev/sdc1 /media/sdc1
<h00k> Cpt_Zyph: that is correct
<shro0ms> i am getting this message over and over when i run firefox through terminal: (firefox-bin:1696): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_drawable_get_display: assertion `GDK_IS_DRAWABLE (drawable)' failed.
<IdleOne> Cpt_Zyph: 10.04 yup
<Cpt_Zyph> thank you sir
<shro0ms> whats it mean?
<Cpt_Zyph> sirs
<pepee> Speiros, sorry, sudo mkdir /media/sdc1; sudo mount -t vfat -o users,defaults,umask=000 /dev/sdc1 /media/sdc1
<qwiksilver711> yes cpt
<pepee> Speiros, then open nautilus and go to /media/sdc1
<andyzweb> the odd thing is it dissapears from lspci
<Speiros> pepee: okay.  Will do.
<pepee> andyzweb, hardware problems?
<andyzweb> pepee: it's difficult to say right now. I am going to boot into the liveCD and see if it will work
<pepee> andyzweb, did you tried browsing from a live cd?
<pepee> andyzweb, heh
<pepee> try other distros too
<andyzweb> pepee: I have been able to get it to work strangely
<Speiros> pepee: How do I find nautilus?
<pepee> Speiros, use whatever file manager you have
<Speiros> Ah, okay
<John_Albert> can anyone give me some help with conky?
<pepee> Speiros, nautilus, konqueror, dolphin, ...
<John_Albert> anybody know about conky?
<IdleOne> John_Albert: #conky perhaps?
<pepee> John_Albert, please, don't repeat.
<John_Albert> yeah, I've tried in there
<John_Albert> it's pretty dead
<Speiros> pepee: It says I have nautilus installed, but I can't find it on the applications or system
<IdleOne> John_Albert: you are going to need to give the channel more detail about what you are trying to accomplish and errors you might be getting
<pepee> Speiros, ALT+F2, type nautilus and press enter
<choonming_> join #android
<Speiros> Thanks
<Drakenine> Why i cant talk on back track channel ??
<h00k> !register | Drakenine
<ubottu> Drakenine: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<pepee> Dragnslcr, try #offsec
<pepee> * Cannot join #offsec (You are banned).
<pepee> LOL
<flammenwurfer> Today, my ubuntu boxee box stopped booting normally.  It gets stuck at "fsck from util-linux-ng /dev/sda1: clean, ..."
<Speiros> pepee: Okay.  I am in SDC1
<pepee> Speiros, can you write on it?
<j800r> yo, anyone know where xchat plugins/scripts are stored? :\
<IdleOne> j800r: ~/.xchat2
<h00k> j800r: check the hidden folder ~/.xchat2 (/home/username/.xchat2/)
<flammenwurfer> I have an external hdd and if I comment out it's fstab entry the computer boots normally
<Speiros> pepee: No, it says the specified location is not supported
<andyzweb> what other kernel boot options are there like noapic and irqpoll and other things like that
<pepee> Speiros, don't know what that message means , but if you can write on it, is because those mount options are incorrect...
<andyzweb> is there anything ACHI related?
<hotfloppy> my APTonCD crash while loading the packages.. FATAL -> Failed to fork. Whats seems to be the problem ?
<Speiros> pepee: I tried to copy files to it, but it gave me that message under show more details.
<pepee> andyzweb, http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt
<Speiros> pepee: the exact error message was "Error while copying to :/:.  There was an error getting information about the destination."  Then it said under show more details what I wrote.
<underdog1227> Can someone tell how I can download the broadcom restricted hardware drive to a USB stick please?
<underdog1227> *driver
<pepee> Speiros, are you sure you are in /media/sdc1?
<IdleOne> underdog1227: packages.ubuntu.com maybe?
<Speiros> pepee: I will search again for media, and let you know mate
<Speiros> pepee: Yes
<underdog1227> IdleOne: okay, let me try
<pepee> Speiros, hmm ok
<Speiros> pepee: The file is in media, but relates to being under the main hard drive.  Is this how it should be?
<Sirbeblazed> i need some help im new to ubuntu and i have 10.04 install with the latest kernel and everything set up fine except one thing i installed wine and i think it messed up my ntfs mounting because now i have drives that are not mounted but they are just copies of the drives that are mounted i uninstalled wine, still the drives are there any ideas?
<pepee> Speiros, sudo umount -l /dev/sdc1; sudo mount -t vfat -o defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=000 /dev/sdc1 /media/sdc1
<Speiros> pepee: okay
<Speiros> pepee: Should that be unmount or umount at first?
<pepee> umount
<Speiros> Thanks
<pepee> Speiros, did it work?
<Speiros> pepee: It says it is not mounted under umount, and then says for mount, "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc1, missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<Speiros> pepee: Thanks for your help in this mate, whether it works or not man.  Much appreciated.
<pepee> Speiros, format it.
<andyzweb> what sort of troubbleshooting steps can help diagnose why hardware would not show up in lspci
<jhambo> I'm running the "non OSE" virtualbox and it seems that I need to recompile the module almost every single day because of Ubuntu updates.  I never had to do that so often in debian.  Is Ubuntu really updating the kernel almost every day??
<pepee> Speiros, use gparted, or something like that
<Speiros> pepee: Okay.  I'll see what I can do.
<muskask8> Hello, I have a sound blaster ca0106 sound card, and when I first upgraded to ubuntu 10.04 there was sound, but now there is no sound. What do I do to fix this?
<pepee> andyzweb, did it work under the live cd?
<qwiksilver711> muskask: are you sure you're not muted
<pepee> jhambo, nope, ubuntu doesn't upgrade the kernel so often
<muskask8> yes I've checked everything
<pepee> jhambo, you may check your repos
<muskask8> that I know of haha
<pepee> ** may want to check
<jhambo> pepee: just running whatever the default repositories are
<pepee> jhambo, uname -r
<andyzweb> pepee: not yet but there was some combination of options that got it to work earlier tonight
<jhambo> pepee: 2.6.32-22-generic
<pepee> andyzweb, try installing linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<flammenwurfer> Can somebody help me figure out why my comp won't boot when I have my external hdd entry in fstab?
<Speiros> pepee: Is it correct to format it back to the fat32 file system?  I want it to be able to be opened on various computers.
<pepee> jhambo, 2.6.32-23-generic here
<flammenwurfer> If i comment the entry out it boots fine, and if I then uncomment the entry and do a mount -a it mounts fine.  But if I try to reboot with it uncommented it hangs on boot.
<pepee> Speiros, hmm don't really know, but IIRC it will be fully compatible. anyway, you can try formatting it in windows
<muskask8> Hello, I have a sound blaster ca0106 sound card, and when I first upgraded to ubuntu 10.04 there was sound, but now there is no sound. What do I do to fix this?
<kasansweat> Does anyone know of a quick way to toggle Samba shares on and off? I'd like them available when I'm at home, and unavailable while away. Something a little more elegant than the "steathcopter" script that shows up in google results.
<Speiros> pepee: It was successful.
<pepee> kasansweat, stopping the service?
<Dangelmo1> hi everybody!
<pepee> Speiros, heh, good to know
<pepee> !hi | Dangelmo1
<ubottu> Dangelmo1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<flammenwurfer> Nobody?
<Speiros> pepee: And it is recognised in Places.  Man, thanks heaps!!  Are you in Aust?  I'll buy you a beer, but if not, I hope to be able to give back if the future ventures work out.
<TUplink> is there a way to use a webcam on another box maybe threw NFS?
<SwedeMike> kasansweat: look into firewalling it at certain times, I'd imagine time based firewall rules are more common than time based availability of smb shares
<kasansweat> pepee; yeah, that's essentially what that little script does -- given that ubuntu has come up with more elegant solutions (buttons and such) to other problems, I was just wondering if there was some manager or something out there that I've missed.
<pepee> Speiros, just come back and help other people :D
<jhambo> pepee: all I'm saying is that in debian I had to run `/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup` only very rarely, whereas in ubuntu it seems like I run it almost every day (twice today).  It seems I have to run it most times after ubuntu installs "bug fixes".
<Speiros> pepee: Yeah, I will log this one and try to remember how it worked.  Thanks man.
<doyle> How long should it take to make koffice 2.1.2?
<pepee> kasansweat, that's what I do. ubuntu is annoying in that sense...
<muskask8> Hello, I have a sound blaster ca0106 sound card, and when I first upgraded to ubuntu 10.04 there was sound, but now there is no sound. What do I do to fix this?
<pepee> Speiros, no problem
<Speiros> pepee: At this time, unfortunately, I am at the lower end of the seesaw, and the help is constantly flowing towards me.  One day maybe, I can pour it back.
<pepee> muskask8, try reconfiguring some packages
<muskask8> like what?
<pepee> Speiros, well, just do it if you can
<Speiros> :)
<ech0Asus> please help.. http://pastebin.com/MFGvwwxA
<sweetpi> flammenwurfer: try using the uuid in fstab instead of the partition
<pepee> muskask8, hmm something related to alsa...
<pepee> muskask8, don't really know, but you can try
<pepee> muskask8, also, check if the correct module is running
<gio> hello anyone for help
<pepee> !help | gio
<ubottu> gio: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hotfloppy> gio: just ask..
<annodomini_> Once I've added a PPA to my apt sources, how do I install a version of a package from that PPA?
<gio> gksu doesnt work for me
<hotfloppy> flammenwurfer: use blkid tu check your devices UUID
<hotfloppy> gio: try gksudo
<gio> it says import error gksu2
<annodomini_> In particular, I'd like to install the kernel from https://launchpad.net/~kamalmostafa/+archive/linux-kamal-scien in order to test if that fixes a problem with sleep on my laptop.
<pepee> annodomini, do a packages update
<ech0Asus> i can't package anything now...
<gio> so my applications wont start like synaptic package manager
<pepee> annodomini, oh, try searching for that specific package in the package manager
<gio> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1478382 plz look at the thread
<gio> that gksu.py screwed something
<pepee> gio, try reinstalling it
<gio> reinstalling what
<pepee> gio, from console: sudo aptitude reinstall gksu
<flammenwurfer> sweetpi:  I am already using the uuid, and actually the system has been working fine and I haven't changed anything.
<flammenwurfer> It just started doing this today
<h00k> gio: sudo apt-get install python-gtk2
<annodomini_> pepee: can you be more specific? Which package manager? What command should I run?
<pepee> flammenwurfer, what about not usng the uuid as identifier?
<gio> it is already latest
<gio> h00k
<pepee> gio, from console: sudo aptitude reinstall python-gtk2
<pepee> annodomini, package manager, the app from which you can update your system
<sweetpi> flammenwurfer: whats happening before it hangs?
<gio> about fprint it doesnt work always and keeps saying aes2501:error [dev_init] could not claim interface 0
<ech0Asus> i can't install anything now
<pepee> ech0Asus, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<gio> pepee can i do something about it?
<pepee> gio, did that command work?
<ech0Asus> i have error still
<pepee> gio, don't know what fprint is
<gio> no still it shows
<EdGred> im using lucid lynx and am trying to figure how to updrage python from 2.6 to 3.1
<pepee> ech0Asus, paste the error on pastebin
<littlebear> pepee: file print
<flammenwurfer> sweetpi:  if I use /dev/sdb2 instead of the uuid I get the same thing
<crdlb> EdGred: what do you want 3.x for?
<ech0Asus> http://pastebin.com/MFGvwwxA
<puff> I've downloaded lucid lynx, checked the md5sums, trying to burn a CD. I'm doing the burning on an intrepid 8.10 system, trying a varietry of burners (CD/DVD Creator, Brasero, GnomeBaker) and all are failing.
<ech0Asus> bottom of there
<gio> pepee same error more gksu
<yipdw> hi all -- trying to install couchdb in Ubuntu Server 10.04 32-bit, running into an x11-common dependency cycle -> https://gist.github.com/4d9289cc97a935277640
<yipdw> anyone know of any tips to resolve this?
<crdlb> EdGred: python3.1 is in the repositories, but there's really not much you can do with it yet
<puff> GnomeBaker got the furthest, burned for several minutes then said "failed" with no more info.  booted up the Cd and ran the media check, found one error.
<puff> Burned again, failed again.
<EdGred> i have used apt to get it as well as gotten the source from the python site, yet when i type python in the term, its still using the old version, however, i can type in python3 and then i get the new version
<mikubuntu> help!!! i have been having so much problems with the nvidia drivers on my friends install of 10.04, seemingly from problems between nouveau and lcd monitor.  so i just brought her a HUGE crt, but i still can't get the driver to work properly, only giving me 800 x 600 resolution.
<puff> Any suggestions?
<pepee> gio, where are you from?
<gio> does that matter
<pepee> ech0Asus, sudo dpkg --configure -a , again
<pepee> gio, maybe.
<gio> india
<pepee> gio, paste the error on pastebin
<SlidingHorn> mikubuntu, have you checked this out (see below)
<SlidingHorn> !res
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<scunizi> yipdw: perhaps installing "X" will help resolv this..
<EdGred> crdlb: ive tried using the repo, but its no giving me v3 when i type python in a term, its still giving me v2
<annodomini_> pepee: do you mean synaptic, or ubuntu software center, or apt-get, or aptitude?
<hotfloppy> anyone know where can i download APTonCD ?
<yipdw> scunizi: xorg-server?
<gio> http://pastebin.org/355732 her it is
<yipdw> or whichever the X server package is called
<hotfloppy> their official website seems to contains nothing
<puff> I'd hate to have to resort to using a windows machine to burn my ubuntu Cds.
<s3a> in gnome when i click places => search for files (what is that called? - so that i can file a bug report)
<annodomini_> There are several different package managers, so I'm not sure which one you mean. And once I'm in it, how do I find the package from the PPA? I've tried using apt-get, but I can't seem to find the PPA that way.
<scunizi> yipdw: yes.. whatever the x server package is called.. not sure myself but xorg-server sounds right.. search aptitude/synaptic/apt-get for x references
<ech0Asus> http://pastebin.com/pQGz9aLK new
<gio> actually everything worked fine before that gksu.py thing
<yipdw> scunizi: as far as I know, the xorg packages depend on x11-common
<pepee> annodomini, whatever package manager you use. in synaptic you can check the package version, and if you use apt/aptitude you can do something like: aptitude install <package>=<version>
<yipdw> scunizi: so installing that will run into the same problem
<gio> i shouldnt have tried that
<crdlb> EdGred: that's normal; they're incompatible
<lewis1711> just trying to set up wireless. when I input iwconfig, I am told that wlan0 power is off. how do I, er, switch it on?:)
<pepee> puff, install k3b
<scunizi> yipdw: just a sec.. brb.. looking at apt-get
<puff> lewis1711: ifconfig or ifup, or use gnome network-manager.
<crdlb> EdGred: what do you want it for? python 2.x is still the primary series
<gio> http://pastebin.org/355732 pepee
<pepee> gio, yeah, I can see
<yipdw> scunizi: thanks.  btw, here's the results of installing xserver-xorg-core: https://gist.github.com/4d9289cc97a935277640#file_xorg_install
<scunizi> yipdw: x11-common is in the repos
<gio> this is one busy channel
<yipdw> scunizi: yeah -- installing x11-common directly hits that same problem
<puff> lewis1711: but be aware, ifconfig and ifup use different lock files, so if you use both, you can get quite confused.
<EdGred> crdlb: but should it update python to point to v3 instead of v2? and i need to compile something that uses python3
<gio> if i would know python i could atleast have seen that script
<ech0Asus> this is crazy i can't i believe i some how destroyed my whole package system tryin to reinstall pidgin..
<yipdw> scunizi: i.e. https://gist.github.com/4d9289cc97a935277640#file_x11_common_install
<lewis1711> puff: I see. am using xubuntu but that channel is dead. guess it's time for some heavy googling
<puff> lewis1711: Er, not different lock files, but different files to store the current state. So if you turn wlan0 off with ifdown, then try to turn it on with ifconfig, it'll tell you it's already on.
<crdlb> EdGred: no, that would break code that uses #!/usr/bin/python and expects python 2 (which is just about every python script on your system)
<crdlb> EdGred: what is it that needs python 3?
<puff> lewis1711: I'm more of a shell guy, but most people seem to use the gnome network manager appet.
<scunizi> yipdw: perhaps do a full upgrade first with "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<annodomini_> pepee: I just get "E: Version '2.6.32-22.34~kamal~scien' for 'linux' was not found" when I try that
<scunizi> yipdw: then sudo apt-get -f install
<pepee> gio, you can't run gksu from root console...
<puff> lewis1711: It should be up in your menu bar, usually near the right corner in vanilla ubuntu, and it looks like either a cell phone signal bars indicator (when connected) or like two overlapping PC icons.
<ech0Asus> how do i clean apt-get up? it has this pidgin ppa and some key error everytime i try and install anything
<s3a> in gnome when i click places => search for files (what is that called? - so that i can file a bug report)
<wrapster> while building python2.6 the build seems to hang with this..http://pastie.org/1016836
<wrapster> any ideas?
<puff> lewis1711: "sudo ifconfig -a" should show you all of the current details.
<mha> How does one make NetworkManager not autoconnecting to any location it finds? I.e. By default when adding a new WLAN it should have auto connect off.
<mha> atm I am getting multihomed like crazy. I.e. ethernet + wlan.
<gio> same from user console
<SlidingHorn> ech0Asus, sudo apt-get -autoremove && apt-get clean
<puff> lewis1711: With ifconfig, ti'd be "sudo ifconfig eth1 up" or "Sudo ifconfig eth1 down".
<pepee> annodomini, are you sure that "linux" is the name of that package?
<puff> lewis1711: or "sudo ifup eth1" and "sudo ifdown eth1"
<lewis1711> puff: this is xubuntu, so I don't think I have it. will try and download the gnome thing
<gio> pepee it doesnt matter
<puff> lewis1711: Er, wlan0, that is... on mine, wifi is eth1.
<rww> s3a: gnome-search-tool, part of gnome-utils package
<crdlb> wrapster: why are you building python?
<lewis1711> unknown interafce wlan0=wlan0 :/
<puff> lewis1711: Which version?
<s3a> rww, thanks
<lewis1711> 10.04
<ech0Asus> no good same error
<annodomini_> pepee: It looks like it's the name of the package from the PPA linked to on the bug I was looking at: https://launchpad.net/~kamalmostafa/+archive/linux-kamal-scien
<wrapster> crdlb: i wanted to learn a few things regarding building of pkgs as im from solaris background.
<pepee> gio, again, paste the output, but this time run it from normal console
<puff> lewis1711: Some googlnig on: xubuntu  "network manager" turns up a number of hits that suggest xubuntu should have it.
<LittleWolf> I'd like to ask for someone's kind assistant with what seems to be a Lucid freeze. I'd appreciate your time.
<lewis1711> what's its bin name?
<scunizi> yipdw: you tring that?
<SlidingHorn> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<doyle> lewis1711: I was getting that the other day. Just repeat the command a few times. Bring up the interface, bring it down, try again.
<annodomini_> Which I got from this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/578673
<yipdw> scunizi: yeah
<wrapster> crdlb: any ideas regarding the hang?
<gio> http://pastebin.org/355737
<pepee> annodomini, hmm strange... are you sure you configured the ppa correctly?
<gio> said same error
<yipdw> scunizi: sadly, same error -> https://gist.github.com/4d9289cc97a935277640#file_update_and_force_install
<flammenwurfer> Is there some log that I can look at to see what is causing my boot hang?
<gio> i have no idea how come it got screwed
<crdlb> wrapster: nope, but you realize that ubuntu comes with python 2.6, right?
<scunizi> yipdw: sorry I'm out of ideas.. if nobody here can help figure it out perhaps #ubuntu-server or ##linux
<wrapster> correct..
<yipdw> scunizi: np, thanks
<Optimus55> hey i've installed lamp with apt-get install lamp-server^, . Anyone know how to enable url rewriting?? the tutorials i found online seem to apply to a different version of apache
<yipdw> scunizi: I suspect x11-common for ubuntu server is just screwed
<crdlb> wrapster: I'm sure you could skip the tests, but that would be a bad idea, since you've likely built a bad binary
<pepee> flammenwurfer, #linux
<pepee> gio, no idea, sorry
<s3a> rww, actually i dont think that's what i meant, is that a new part of gnome because in debian it's only in sid (unstable)
<gio> :(
<scunizi> yipdw: you could always install the desktop on top of server then disable the giu startup to eliminate the overhead
<tavis> anyone here using pam_mount with 10.04 for cifs?
<LittleWolf> Oh, alright. Well, when I try to boot ubuntu, it says the following: fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2 /dev/loop0: clean, 161511/1073152 files, 806297/4286464 blocks
<LittleWolf> So I checked on ubuntu's website and it had some advide about adding i915.modeset=1 to the grub bootloader, but it didn't resolve my issue.
<gio> anyone else can help me regarding this?
<Optimus55> anyone familiar with apache on ubuntu? i'm trying to load the url rewrite module and having problems
<muskask8> Hello, I have a sound blaster ca0106 sound card, and when I first upgraded to ubuntu 10.04 there was sound, but now there is no sound. What do I do to fix this?
<pepee> gio, try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ddilinger> optimus: enable mod_rewrite in /etc/apache2/ and put your rules in .htaccess
<puff> lewis1711: Usually it's in /usr/sbin/NetworkManager
<yipdw> scunizi: I guess, but I was trying to avoid installing X stuff in the first place
<wind> #ubuntu-cn
<yipdw> scunizi: I'm not entirely sure why the couchdb package depends on xulrunner; it doesn't need it 
<SlidingHorn> Optimus55, This will work on apache2: http://corz.org/serv/tricks/htaccess2.php
<ddilinger> optimus: apache has changed very very little, what you found is likely relevent
<ech0Asus> guess i'll reinstall lucid yay
<scunizi> yipdw: but couchdb needs it?  maybe there's a couchdb channel.. how do they run it in the cloud for ubuntu-one? AH that's another channel #ubuntu-one
<lewis1711> oh I see puff. yeah that's up and running. i added a new wireless connection with it, but it's not connecting
<ddilinger> has ubuntu become windows?  when does a reinstall change anything :P
<gio> no help pepee
<wrapster> crdlb: then i dont want to skip the tests. .however im not sure why it occured though
<pepee> ech0Asus, that dpkg problem is very common.
<h00k> ech0Asus: most likely, your problem can be resolved without reinstalling
<ech0Asus> well i just installed and i dont want to bang my head against a wall over pidgin
<pepee> ech0Asus, try removing those packages and then reinstalling
<LittleWolf> Can anybody give me some advice about my problem?
<ech0Asus> i can't remove anything
<ech0Asus> i can't isntall anything
<crdlb> wrapster: you could run sudo apt-get build-dep python2.6 and try again; I still don't see what you hope to accomplish though
<ech0Asus> i get an error with any package manager
<philsf> I have a directory with many versions of several packages, that I keep archived to avoid unnecessary downloads in several boxes. Anyone know how can I delete the older versions I have already downloaded, so I keep only the latest of each package?
<pepee> ech0Asus, before reinstalling those packages, update your system
<Optimus55> SlidingHorn, thanks a lot, taking a look now
<pepee> ech0Asus, *** don't reinstall ubuntu
<ech0Asus> can't update the system gives me the error
<philsf> I can script some bash and some Perl, if someone kicks me in the right direction
<ddilinger> ech0Asus: temporarily remove(make backups) the files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<sweetpi> LittleWolf: whats your problem?
<andrei> join
<pepee> ech0Asus, remove the package...
<annodomini_> pepee: Here are the commands I ran (though this is a new execution of them; I don't still have the original run in my history): http://paste.ubuntu.com/454256/
<ddilinger> ech0Asus: iirc anything involving ppk ends up in sources.list.d
<h00k> philsf: you can get bash support in #bash if that help
<h00k> s
<tavis> anyone here using pam_mount with 10.04 for cifs?
<gio> anyone else have problems with gksu
<ddilinger> philsf: apt-get autoclean does that :P
<LittleWolf> Hi sweetpi! Well, when I try to boot ubuntu, it says the following: fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2 /dev/loop0: clean, 161511/1073152 files, 806297/4286464 blocks
<LittleWolf> So I checked on ubuntu's website and it had some advide about adding i915.modeset=1 to the grub bootloader, but it didn't resolve my issue.
<pepee> ech0Asus, I remember now, that problems occur when there are some incompatibilities between packages
<LittleWolf> It won't log or anything
<mha> *sighs*
<philsf> ddilinger, won't it delete everything?
<LittleWolf> Just get stuck in that forever, I guess it's considered a freeze.
<ech0Asus> i just tried to remove pidgin cause yahoo wouldn't work
<LittleWolf> I just started using ubuntu today.
<philsf> ddilinger, or all packages older than X days, ftm?
<pepee> annodomini, sudo apt-get install linux="2.6.32-22.34~kamal~scien"
<ech0Asus> now i can't do shit
<h00k> !language | ech0Asus
<ubottu> ech0Asus: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ddilinger> philsf: autoclean?  no autoclean just removes versions that are older than available in sources.list
<ddilinger> philsf: so if the package is still valid from ubuntu, it will stay in your local repo
<sweetpi> LittleWolf: have you ever been able to boot into ubuntu?
<annodomini_> pepee: Same error on that command.
<gio> any channel ops?
<annodomini_> pepee: Is there a way to check which packages a PPA provides?
<h00k> gio: for which reason?
<rww> s3a: umm? I'm actually using Debian squeeze right now, so it's definitely in there ;P
<ddilinger> ech0Asus: i just dont understand how those are related, what does yahoo doesn't work mean?  your web browser is broken(firefox, chrome, konqueror, etc.) ?
<gio> for gksu problem
<pepee> annodomini, d/l and install that package manually
<h00k> gio: ops aren't really for that.
<LittleWolf> Yes! Not that long ago! I have been following guides I found in the ubuntu forums, I was trying to make my windows files accesible from ubuntu, but I guess I messed that up. >.<
<mikubuntu> help!!! i have been having so much problems with the nvidia drivers on my friends install of 10.04, seemingly from problems between nouveau and lcd monitor.  so i just brought her a HUGE crt, but i still can't get the driver to work properly, only giving me 800 x 600 resolution.
<ddilinger> ech0Asus: did you try backing up and cleaning out /etc/apt/sources.list.d ?  what is the exact output of 'apt-get update'  can you pastebin it?
<philsf> ddilinger, brilliant, thanks!
<pepee> gio, just use sudo...
<red2kic> gio: You don't call the police to help you with your kitchen sink leaking. :o
<ech0Asus> i installed pidgin.. pidgin crashed on yahoo log in.. i attempted to uninstall pidgin and then install from pidgin.im's ppa package thing.. now it's all blah
<IdleOne> gio: you might find that the non-ops are more knowledgeable in most cases :)
<h00k> gio: what are you trying to run with gksu?
<annodomini_> Also, is there any good way of debugging the sleep issue I'm having? From googling, this kernel looks like the most promising, but most people on the bug don't seem to be having much luck with this kernel.
<gio> update-manager
<s3a> rww, im in lenny (http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=gnome-search-tool&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all&sourceid=mozilla-search)
<sweetpi> LittleWolf: not sure if its related(ive had this problem) but since you mention the i915 option, try video=vesa i915.modeset=0
<h00k> gio: try gksudo update-manager
<ddilinger> ech0Asus: `sudo dpkg --purge pidgin` to remove pidgin.  Did you remove the ppk info from your apt sources.list yet?
<rww> s3a: note the part where I said "part of the gnome-utils package". And if you're using lenny, you should be asking for help in #debian, not here.
<pepee> ech0Asus, again, remove that package, do sudo dpkg --configure -a, do sudo aptitude update
<philsf> now, I'm having some trouble opening some applications. Ones I found out include acroread (from partner repo) and emacs32 (from main). They both return the following when run from the terminal: ** (emacs:19772): CRITICAL **: menu_proxy_module_load: assertion `dbusproxy != NULL' failed
<ech0Asus> pepee what command do u suggest i do to remove the package
<pepee> ech0Asus, what ddilinger says...
<s3a> rww, the bug is universal
<ddilinger> ech0Asus: did you use apt-add-repository to add the pidgin ppk, or how did you do that ?
<ddilinger> ech0Asus: dpkg --purge pidgin
<s3a> rww, so this?: http://packages.debian.org/search?suite=all&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=gnome-utils
<ddilinger> with a sudo in front likely
<s3a> rww, so reportbug gnome-utils ?
<rww> s3a: ask in #debian
<lewis1711> ok so if I do lshw and my wireless card is listed but there's no field specifying a driver, I need a driver? is that right/
<annodomini_> pepee: Do you mean for me to download and install all 124 binary packages from that PPA manually using dpkg?
<s3a> rww, but im filing it in debian and ubuntu and gnome (just because im on debian as we speak doens't mean i dont have ubuntu machines)
<LittleWolf> I have a question about that too, it says to add "i915.modeset=1" after "quiet & splash", but my ubuntu won't run unless it is on "nomodeset". So I permanently modified the bootloader to have nomodeset as a default. Do I have to add video=vesa i915.modeset=0 after where it says "nomodeset", or do I have to overwrite it?
<re182> Could anyone help me with installing ubuntu and windows xp on two separate HDDs?
<pepee> annodomini, you wanna install the kernel? d/l the kernel package
<Lalitha> Hi, How do i get the output of the soundcard to the input of audacity so that i can record it ?
<abhi_nav> re182, two separate hdd? then there shouldnt be any prblem? what is it?
<h00k> !dualboot | re182
<ubottu> re182: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<sweetpi> LittleWolf: if i remember right i915 was ignoring nomodeset, however if your trying to debug boot issues you should get rid of quiet and splash and add nosplash
<ech0Asus> yea i used apt-add
<zus> whats the ubuntuone channel please (again?)
<ech0Asus> i cleaned the sources.list dir
<mikedraven27> who can send me a link to a tutorial for dhcp client config
<ech0Asus> same issue still
<LittleWolf> Should I change "nomodeset" for "nospalsh"?
<rww> zus: #ubuntuone
<sweetpi> LittleWolf: you can leave nomodeset in there
<SlidingHorn> ech0Asus, wait...what do you mean you cleaned the sources.list dir?
<zus> rww, thank you,..
<ech0Asus> yea .d
<ddilinger> annodomini: if you want to see what packages a PPA provides browse to the location in your browser and look for a file named  Packages.gz or Packages.bz2  in that will be a listing
<pepee> annodomini, heh, you are trying to install a package that isn't in the repos...
<SlidingHorn> ....wasn't a yes or no question.....  :-\
<pepee> annodomini, all older versios are removed from repos
<ddilinger> ech0Asus: hmm, can you pastebin the output of sudo apt-get update ?
<re182> Well, the problem is I've read the dualboot help and i'm still stuck at grub
<Roasted> is there an program to convert pictures from .JPG to .jpg? I know it sounds stupid but I need to mass upload a lot of pics and the program only sees lowercase jpg.
<re182> I've got my ubuntu as my main HDD, and the windows installation on slave.
<ddilinger> Roasted: there is no conversion, its just the filename
<re182> Both boot up if they're the primary
<Roasted> ddilinger, there has to be a converter, though..
<re182> and the other isn't attached
<subone> Which player can I use to view the current title number of a playing DVD?
<re182> but together, they won't boot
<ech0Asus> http://pastebin.com/RjTADfwa
<re182> my bios tells me primary drive 1 (0?) isn't found.
<red2kic> Roasted: The pictures don't need to be converted? The filenames only need to be renamed?
<ddilinger> Roasted: if you want to change a dir from upper to lower case, something like:  for i in *.JPG;do mv $i $(echo $i|sed s/JPG/jpg/)
<vikasap>  How do I execute a single command on multiple computers simultaneously ?
<ddilinger> Roasted: if you want to change a dir from upper to lower case, something like:  for i in *.JPG;do mv $i $(echo $i|sed s/JPG/jpg/);done
<crdlb> Roasted: rename .JPG .jpg *.jpg
<lewis1711> If someone can help me figure out whether the driver is loaded for my wireless that'd be great. different guides say different things. thankyou
<pepee> ech0Asus, read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186672
<re182> my windows disc is the secondary drive, and the pin is set to slave...could that be a problem?
<crdlb> Roasted: oops: rename .JPG .jpg *.JPG
<LittleWolf> Thanks sweetpi! I'm gonna go try it!! :)
<pepee> ech0Asus, you don't need to reinstall ubuntu, it is a VERY common problem
<pepee> ech0Asus, it's called *broken dependencies*
<sweetpi> LittleWolf: np
<Cuervo> I have a asus 1005pr with a 1.66 ghz atom, single core, and ubuntu 10.04 is recognizing it as being dual core.
<red2kic> crdlb: "rename .JPG .jpg *.JPG" --> syntax error at (eval 1) line 1, near "." ? :(
<ddilinger> ech0Asus: not seeing any errors listed there, how about `sudo apt-get -f install` (should help resolve dependancies)
<SlidingHorn> re182, here's a few links to get you pointed in the right direction: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1285897  http://members.iinet.net/~herman546/p20.html
<rww> red2kic, crdlb: correct syntax: rename 's/\.JPG$/.jpg/' *.JPG
<pepee> !dkpg
<red2kic> rww: Cheers! \o/
<crdlb> rww: oops, I have a different 'rename' here
<re182> I understand I need to reinstall grub...but on the livecd ubuntu cannot see either drive.
<ddilinger> better syntax: "for i in *.JPG;do echo $i $(echo $i | sed 's/JPG$/jpg/');done" slightly longer but reusable and the same on every shell :P
<red2kic> rww: Why the $? (Curious)
<re182> that is my problem, these instructions are useless unless ubuntu can see the two drives
<ddilinger> bah do mv not do echo :)
<rww> red2kic: matches the end of the file name
<lewis1711> I have added the wireless connection info to the net work manner but now the "enable wireless" option is disabled why is this?
<red2kic> rww: Ah. Something I would want to learn eventually. :P
<SlidingHorn> lewis1711, what driver are you using?
<ddilinger> red2kic: read regexp.info, has all the good parts :)
<ddilinger> red2kic: err, http://regexp.info
<red2kic> ddilinger: That website looks useful. Thank you.
<lewis1711> SlidingHorn: I do not know. how do I find this information? iwconfig does not give a driver but the device is there
<ik_> in Debian your hostname is hidded if someone nmap u in the same LAN, in ubuntu it doesnt, how can i hide that value? ($ hostname)
<pepee> someone should add that howto to ubottu
<pepee> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186672
<SlidingHorn> lewis1711, post the output of the following command to http://paste.ubuntu.com  --  lshw -C Network    (don't direct it @ me, as I'm probably going to bed soon)
<sweetpi> lewis1711: lsmod | grep mac80211 will show the driver
<ennui> has anyone found a good ebook/pdf library app. like calibre but maybe a bit less clunky? :/
<lewis1711> sweetpi: ah, it seems ath5k is up
<lewis1711> or at least it's mentioned several times
<crdlb> rww: the one I was going for is apparently called rename.ul on debian and derivatives
<re182> Is setting the secondary drive pin (the windows one) to slave problematic?
<re182> should i have no pin inserted and make the drive think it is also primary?
<rww> crdlb: ah, okay. yeah, we have the perl one instead
<ddilinger> secondary drive pin, wow classic hardware :)
<sweetpi> lewis1711: if i remember right.. if you bring the interface up manually networkmanager disables wifi management
<lewis1711> ok, so my driver, ath5k is loaded (as evident in lsmod.) In the graphical network manager, I have added my key, my ESSID, and my encryption type (WPA). What is the next step?
<re182> sorry, i'm a bit of a noob when it comes to dual booting seperate hard drives and I cannot seem to find anything about pin positions in the ubuntu guides
<lewis1711> re182: for master and slave HD's? it's not OS specific
<philsf> I'm having some trouble opening some applications. Ones I found out include acroread (from partner repo) and emacs32 (from main). They both return the following when run from the terminal: ** (emacs:19772): CRITICAL **: menu_proxy_module_load: assertion `dbusproxy != NULL' failed. The app window simply does not open. In the case of acroread, the app exits and returns to the shell, emacs remains open, but does not open the window. Later, if I try to shutdown
<philsf> or reboot, I get a warning that emacs is not responding, and am asked to kill it
<lewis1711> enable networks is greyed out in the little icon thing
<lewis1711> *enable wireless networks
<LittleWolf> I'm back sweetpi; unfortunately it did not work. D=
<ddilinger> philsf: do you use emacs?  could probably remove it
<sweetpi> lewis1711: try taking down the interface and restarting network-manager
<re182> lewis1711: so what does that mean? it doesn't matter that the ubuntu drive is set to primary and has no pin, and the windows drive is set to secondary and has the slave pin?
<win_2_linux> brb
<lewis1711> re182: no it means you shouldn't search ubuntu for stuff about hardware pins:)
<lewis1711> sweetpi ok
<sweetpi> LittleWolf: did you get any more info by removing the quiet option?
<philsf> ddilinger, I do
<ddilinger> re182: shouldn't make a difference.  I think windows has to be the master HD to boot, although thats from my time in winxp no clue about modern ones
<re182> lewis1711: just asking for help, no need to be a douche
<re182> ddilinger: thank you, i appreciate that.
<philsf> ddilinger, anyway, I use acroread to open PDFs inside firefox, and it gives an error everytime I try to open one
<lewis1711> re182: I am not being a douche. I am telling you where to find information
<ddilinger> philsf: thats annoying.  Could try using okular to read pdfs(doesn't fix the problem, but its a possiblity)
<ddilinger> philsf: okular is like, kde's pdf reader i think
<SlidingHorn> ok...going to bed
<philsf> ddilinger, i only use acroread from firefox. otherwise I use evince
<vikasap>  How do I execute a single command on multiple computers simultaneously ?
<LittleWolf> When I installed Ubuntu the first time, before I could even install it, it would just make my monitor sleep and I couldn't do anything except a forced reboot. So someone on the ubuntu forums adviced me to delete quiet splash, and replace them with nomodeset, and ever since it has worked. So on another advice, I modified my grub to include nomodeset as default so I wouldn't have to type it everytime.
<SlidingHorn> good night & good luck to all you poor souls trying to help  ;-)
<ddilinger> philsf: convince firefox to use evince? :P  i cant even think of why acroread would be touching emacs
<philsf> ddilinger, I'm not assuming they
<philsf> ddilinger, I'm not assuming they're related :)
<philsf> other than sharing a similar symptom
<compuman> does anyone here know of a way to encrypt an entire harddrive from ubuntu 10.04?
<ddilinger> philsf: oh? i thought you said they both output the same error code which had the emacs .c file listed :P
<philsf> ddilinger, they do, apart from the process name :)
<ddilinger> philsf: silly question, but dbus is running?
<ddilinger> dbus-daemon that is
<LittleWolf> The freeze message I get is still the same as before.
<lewis1711> thanks for your help sweetpi, that did the trick. now if only I could get it working on arch:/
<lewis1711> laters
<ddilinger> LittleWolf: unfortunatly that freeze message isn't an error code, makes it hard to debug :(
<ddilinger> LittleWolf: do you by chance have a giant HD attached?  my systems looks like its frozen on boot when its fsck's the 3G raid array
<philsf> ddilinger, pgrep returns 3 PIDs
<LittleWolf> I was afraid so. I saw a post about something similar, it said it was a rather unique basis depending on the machine, etc. But I don't know anything about linux at all. I just learned today what the hell a terminal was. o_o
<ddilinger> philsf: hmm, that should be right ... dunno
<LittleWolf> No, I don't ddilinger. Unless 250 GB memory and 900mb RAM is considered massive.
<ddilinger> littlewolf: not really, a 250G drive should fsck fairly fast.  How long have you let it sit in the 'stuck' phase ?
<daniel> hola
<pepee> !es | dan
<ubottu> dan: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<pepee> !es | daniel
<ubottu> daniel: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<pepee> sorry...
<LittleWolf> About 20 minutes or so.
<ddilinger> LittleWolf: if it is a fsck problem there is a simple way to hack arround it: sudo mv /sbin/fsck /sbin/fsck.orig;echo "#!/bin/sh" > /sbin/fsck;echo "true" >>/sbin/fsck;chmod +x /sbin/fsck
<LittleWolf> Aren't you suppoused to type sudo things on a terminal?
<ddilinger> well, yea all those cmds were supposed to be sudo, got lazy typing :P
<LittleWolf> Oh, wait. That Grub thing did offer an option to open a terminal, right?
<ddilinger> LittleWolf: You will want to boot into "single-user mode" to disable fsck as i had mentioned,  put the number 1 at the end of your kernel options
<red2kic> What is the best way to preserve my settings? (Ie, I want to test KDE, XFCE, Lubuntu --etc) -- Then when I'm done with it, I rollback to the previous setting?
<ddilinger> LittleWolf: kernel options from grub, same part that says nomodeset
<ddilinger> red2kic: hmm, easiest way?  add some users to your system
<LittleWolf> Do you mean "i915.modeset=1" ??
<ddilinger> LittleWolf: the 1 goes on its own though, as a seperate option
<Lalitha> Hi, How do i get the output of the soundcard to the input of audacity so that i can record it ?
<ddilinger> LittleWolf: that tells the kerenl to go to runlevel 1 instead of 5 when it boots. runlevel 1 is maintinance mode and does very little before droping you to a shell
<LittleWolf> So, i915.modeset= 1 ?
<red2kic> ddilinger: The packages would be installed for all users. That work? One user get KDE, the other user get XFCE? It's not the approach I'm looking for. I wanted a virtual -- but a native virtual -- Without having to install it on the HDD? Meh.
<ddilinger> LittleWolf: i dunno about your i915 command, but the same long line in grub that has the kernel options you just need to append the number 1
<blondinka> народ помогите планшет wacom подвисает при нажатие пера
<annodomini_> pepee: Thanks for the help. Installing the linux-image-2.6.32-22-generic_2.6.32-22.34~kamal~scien_i386.deb package manually using dpkg worked for me, and thankfully, that kernel does work to fix the resume problem!
<ddilinger> red2kic: well, if your just 'trying it out' for an hour or two adding a user, then deleting the user when done is the cleanest way without leaving a bunch of random files in your home dir
<nUboon2Age> blondinka: !russian
<annodomini_> I think the reason nothing else was working is that that package is considered an older version than the released 2.6.32-22
<blondinka> да
<nUboon2Age> blondinka: !rs
<LittleWolf> At the very last just add the number 1?
<red2kic> ddilinger: I understand. What about packages? ;)
<ddilinger> red2kic: the packages should be fine to all be installed in your system
<nUboon2Age> blondinka: ! russian
<abhi_nav> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<abhi_nav> :P
<blondinka> спасибо
<nUboon2Age> abhi_nav:  thanks.
<abhi_nav> nUboon2Age, :)
<ddilinger> red2kic: the packages (if installed through apt-get or aptitude or similar) will be available for all users.  Not quite sure what a native virtual means
<red2kic> ddilinger: Snapshots.
<red2kic> ddilinger: That's what I'm thinking. I'm reading stuffs at the moment. No sweat. :2
<ddilinger> red2kic: well, you can have gnome and kde installed, log out of kde and then log into gnome, although you cant have the gnome desktop and the kde desktop running for the same user in the same X display at once
<ddilinger> that can all be done on a single user, they store their configs in seperate directorys.  The graphical login manager should have a dropdown to select gnome/kde/etc if they are installed
<red2kic> ddilinger: If you have another X display, you can have it running KDE. Not the approach I'm looking for. What I want to do is snapshots. Basically, I like it, I saved it. Then I start messing around with it. No sweat. I go back to my pristine condition.
<verve> hi
<ddilinger> ahh, well for the most part that can be acomplished by duplicating the configuration directories
<ddilinger> red2kic: with a couple exceptions kde stores all its info in ~/.kde/
<ddilinger> red2kic: so if you make a tarball out of that directory you can call that a snapshot
<ruyi> hello
<ddilinger> red2kic: not as familiar with gnome but its likely similar
<ddilinger> i think gnome uses ~/.gnome2 and ~/.gnome2_private
<ennui> My machine has an OSX filesystem partition in addition to Ubuntu, Is there some way I can write to it? I don't have right permission and is it not possible to chown with the format of osx's filesystem?
<re182> Okay...so i've sucessfully installed windows and ubuntu 10.04. Windows is the primary drive, ubuntu is the secondary drive.
<ddilinger> ennui: have you managed to mount the HFS drive?
<re182> I followed the instructions here :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD and when i reboot i get a "windows did not restart properly...blah blah safe mode etc"
<re182> i do not get a grub menu.
<red2kic> ddilinger: It does. I'm just not looking to install any metapackages. I want to experience a standalone kde minimal + xfce minimal. Not to mention I heard good things about LXDE (maybe for my netbook).
<re182> suggestions?
<ennui> ddilinger it is mounted. I can read from it but not write
<ddilinger> ennui: even with root?
<hdevalence> Hi, I'm having a problem where the server GLX version is only 1.2 but I need >= 1.3. How do I fix this?
<doyle> ddilinger: would you suggest he use chown on it?
<ddilinger> doyle: chown? no
<ennui> though I'm not exactly sure what the chmod command should look like
<ddilinger> a chown across the drive would likely fubar macos
<doyle> gotcha
<jim> re182, one possibility is grub was installed in a place that the machine boot doesn't cover at the moment
<re182> how can i determine where it was installed?
<jim> how did you install it?
<jim> or how did it get installed? also which version of grub is it?
<ennui> ddilinger: if I run gksudo nautilus the file browser still can't write do the external
<ddilinger> ennui: hmm, what does the 'mount' command say about your drive?
<ddilinger> ennui: between the ()
<ddilinger> re182: sounds like grub didn't install onto the windows drive
<re182> it was supposed to be on the windows drive?
<LLLLL> A friend sent me a file of Linux Nero, how do I install it?
<ddilinger> yea, grub has to go on the main boot drive i think
<re182> in those instructions it says to mount the ubuntu drive, not the windows one.
<jim> where do you want it installed?
<bullgard4> Synaptic: "libgdata-google1.2-1  --  Client library for accessing Google POA through SOAP interface. This package is a client library to access Google services through a SOAP interface." What does 'POA' stand for?
<abhi_nav> LLLLL, is it a source or .deb?
<re182> I want grub2 on the windows one i guess, because it's the main HDD and the one that has the MBR
<LLLLL> h/o
<jim> ok
<Big_D_271> anyone having trouble downloading from Ubuntu?
<re182> Big_D_271: I was earlier today, but not in the past few hours.
<abhi_nav> ??
<abhi_nav> what is h/o?
<Big_D_271> re182 thanks... i'm thinking it might be on my end!
<Aidar-Nagato> have anybody still got problem with ati drivers? even after clear install i can't install fglrx
<re182> abhi_nav: it means hold on ;)
<ddilinger> LLLLL: what kind of file is it?
<jim> half order?
<abhi_nav> re182, ok
<LLLLL> hold on
<abhi_nav> hmm
<re182> so....i should use those instructions again, but this time install grub to the windows drive?
<jim> I'm not so sure...
<razz1> i am unable to connect my wireless printer brother hl2170w to set it up, it is available in the network section but keeps dropping when i try to connect
<jim> I'm definitely a fan of booting all osses starting with the same drive
<razz1> what does a monitor like symbol beside a wireless network mean?
<jim> but, maybe your bois can boot the other drive
<re182> V_V oh, internet.
<re182> thanks jim, I'll try to install grub on the windows drive :)
<ddilinger> hmm, i hadn't thought of that but yea, you could swap the boot order in your bios, boot the linux hd, adjust grub to install to the windows disk, then flip the bios back
<LLLLL> ddilinger, abhi_nav ...its zip
<jim> can you fit an additional primary partition of say 25-50mb onto the drive?
<R3cur51v3> I want to install Windows dual-boot; I have already installed Ubuntu. I'll need to resize my /home partition to do so, but it's an XFS filesystem. Do I have any options, or will I just have to do a complete reinstall?
<re182> the windows one? yeah
<abhi_nav> LLLLL, right click on it and unzip first
<LLLLL> fuck it
<LLLLL> sorry
<LLLLL> for language
<FloodBot3> LLLLL: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ddilinger> lol
<LLLLL> crap it, it's for x86
<LLLLL> need to find another
<jim> R3cur51v3, do you have enough space to store the contents of /home?
<zydomason> R3cur51v3: you can always backup it somewhere and recreate the partition
<R3cur51v3> jim, zydomason, yeah I have plenty of free space on a spare 1 TB harddisk
<jim> I hate that xfs can't shrink... I bailed on it for that reason
<LLLLL> is all Linux x86?
<ddilinger> DaZ: lemme just grab those DAT tapes and starting backing up a TB home dir :P
<abhi_nav> LLLLL, no not all
<jim> lllll no but some is
<ddilinger> LLLLL: not all Linux, but linux runs x86.  Chances are you are on x86 right now (although not guaranteed)
<DaZ> :3
<R3cur51v3> and I know about dpkg --get-selections
<doyle> LLLLL: well, theres the first 85 to consider
<jim> well it's really up to you
<re182> so jim, are you saying i should partition some space on the windows drive and install grub to that?
<razz1> anyone know how to connect a wireless printer in ubuntu, it keeps disconnecting on mine
<LLLLL> I have Ubuntu 10.04 .
<ddilinger> re182: you shouldn't need to, grub fits in the MBR
<R3cur51v3> But I'll also have to reinstall VMWare and some other stuff, plus I'll have to transfer and retransfer the 60 GB worth of stuff in /home, plus just installing Ubuntu takes time
<jim> if you have that 1 tb drive, I'd be looking pretty squarely at lvm
<abhi_nav> LLLLL, can you unzip that file?
<re182> ddilinger: so there should be no problem mounting that one using the livecd instead, and installing grub to it?
<jim> well any of these solutions is going to take time
<ddilinger> re182: wont be the same, i dont think
<masjoko> hii all
<re182> gah. then how am i to install grub?
<masjoko> any one can help me??
<ddilinger> re182: i'm not 100%, but i think you need to boot your linux partition(can you adjust bios to boot second drive?) and run grub from inside it
<re182> I can't adjust my bios to boot it, i just checked :|
<masjoko> how to install graphic card aspireoNE ao532???
<masjoko> how to install graphic card aspireoNE ao532???
<masjoko> can help me?? please
<ennui> ddilinger: mount -> /dev/sdc5 on /media/Backup type hfsplus (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks)
<ddilinger> ennui: hmm, so that is proper as well,  hfsplus and rw . . . you should be good to write files as root, not sure whats going on there
<ddilinger> re182: ok, so then you can boot your liveCD, mount the drive and chroot into it
 * R3cur51v3 sighs, time to reinstall Ubuntu yet again...
<re182> but then how am i to install grub to the windows partition?
<bullgard4> Synaptic: "libgdata-google1.2-1  --  Client library for accessing Google POA through SOAP interface. This package is a client library to access Google services through a SOAP interface." What does 'POA' stand for?
<re182> I mean, if the computer turns on and XP is the primary drive, it will boot up windows
<ddilinger> re182: well, actually windows installed a small boot loader in the MBR that forwards it to a boot record for the partition
<ddilinger> re182: grub will replace the MBR, but still be able to forward to the XP partition to boot normally
<re182> ahh, okay
<abhi_nav> how to remove this error which I got while checking for updates: http://paste.ubuntu.com/454276/
<cyphase> is there a clean way to close an ssh connection to your machine? as opposed to killing the connection process
<ddilinger> cyphase: kill is clean
<ddilinger> cyphase: kill -9 is the unclean way
<cyphase> ah, okay
<cyphase> thanks
<randerz> what does clean v unclean mean?
<ddilinger> doing a normal kill doesn't do anything crazy, it just sends a signal to the process
<ddilinger> the process can ignore it if it wants, or shut down.
<ddilinger> kill -9 tells linux to shut it down, doesn't care what the process thinks
<abhi_nav> please help updation error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/454276/
<kermit> firefox is slow, what else should i use?
<ddilinger> chrome
<abhi_nav> kermit, softfox
<kermit> ddilinger: chrome or chromium?
<abhi_nav> chrome
<randerz> so usually a process will have a function for handling the shutdown signal
<kermit> i like to support FOSS though, isnt chromium almost as good as chrome?
<randerz> and can close "cleanly" - not leave any open file descriptors, etc.
<randerz> right?
<ddilinger> i use google-chrome-unstable from the ppa
<abhinesh> hi
<ddilinger> randerz: well, linux wont let it have hanging file descriptors when its closed. linux will clean that.  By cleanly it means that the process shuts itself down, as oposed to the operating system shutting it down
<abhi_nav> rww can you please help sove this issue? http://paste.ubuntu.com/454276/
<cyphase> randerz, i cant remember the exact circumstances, but i remember once i killed an ssh connection and the computer thought it was still logged on
<abhinesh> abhi_nav: what issuse
<abhi_nav> how to remove this error which I got while checking for updates: http://paste.ubuntu.com/454276/
<bh3w> hey hey
<abhi_nav> abhinesh, ^^
<bh3w> just finished with my ubuntu install
<abhi_nav> bh3w,  :)
<ddilinger> abhi_nav: you would do better posting one liners like that in the chat :P
<ddilinger> abhi_nav: you need to do something with the apt-key command, but i dont know what
<abhi_nav> ddilinger, hmmm. i was not sure how much lines it will occupy
<abhi_nav> ddilinger, hmm
<abhinesh> #drupal
<Guest15891> might be swtiching to vista from ubuntu
<randerz> thanks ddilinger and cyphase
<Lalitha> abhi_nav, Hi, can you help me please ?
<Guest15891> cant find good software for it
<abhi_nav> Lalitha, about what? dont pm. ask here
<Lalitha> abhi_nav, I want to redirect the output of speakers to the audacity so that it can record it .
<abhi_nav> Lalitha, dont know. i dont have audocity
<Lalitha> Does anyone know how to redirect the output of soundcard to audacity so that it can record ?
<Lalitha> abhi_nav, thakns for replying
<ddilinger> Lalitha: look into pulseaudio
<bh3w> quick question
<bh3w> well two
<Guest15891> bh3w, go
<abhi_nav> Lalitha, ok
<ddilinger> Lalitha: with pulseaudio you can change the 'sink' at the flick of a button, the sink being where the audio goes
<ddilinger> Lalitha: if you want to record rather than play, you can make the sink be a .wav file
<bh3w> one, how do i show what version i am running? and if i'm running with ubuntu, but want the KDE environment, what do?
<rod1> hello! Does anyone know how to fix blue/purple tint when playing videos? (all video players do this to me)
<abhi_nav> bh3w, paste uname -a output here
<Guest15891> bh3w, install kubuntu
<Lalitha> bh3w, synaptic > kubuntu-desktop
<Guest15891> next!
<abhi_nav> bh3w, you can install kde from ubuntu software cneter name is kubuntu-desktop
<trask_> I'm having troubles deleting some files that got interrupted during a transfer to my external HDD. Getting "Cannot remove <file> Input/output error"
<bh3w> Linux woody-laptop 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 23:05:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<ddilinger> trask_: likely a fsck is necessary
<doyle> How many jobs can make process without suffering too much? make -j50 too much?
<Lalitha> ddilinger, I am going to try it now.
<ddilinger> lalitha: i think pulseaudio is installed by default on ubuntu, you just need to start the 'padevchooser' applet to let you easily switch sinks, and install the wav file sink
<trask_> ddilinger: umount first then run? It won't delete anything will it?
<Guest15891> guys what does wubi do
<ddilinger> trask_: fsck wont delete anything, although you may end up with files in lost+found and no names
<ddilinger> trask_: but the files in lost+found were already screwed before fsck ran, fsck just puts them there because it doesn't know where they go
<Guest15891> guys what does wubi do
<Lalitha> ddilinger, installed padevchooser
<bh3w> ok
<ddilinger> never heard of wubi
<bh3w> i'm in synaptic
<bh3w> but the only thing for KDE is not the environment
<xray_tsk> skubi wubi du
<Guest15891> xray_tsk, what?
<Pavel_10> I've downloaded Wicd, but it didn't auto-remove knetworkkanager.  Both are currently running.  How can I safely remove knetwork manager?
<Lalitha> Guest15891, wubi installs ubuntu as a windows application and uses windows' bootloader. and it can later be uninstaled from control panel > add/remove prog
<abhi_nav> ddilinger, solved. i do sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys followed by error hed number. and it is done!!!
<xray_tsk> just kidding
<ddilinger> abhi_nav: beautiful :)
<dmg> hi, is it better to install cron or anacron on Ubuntu Server 10.4 ?
<rod1> anyone know how to fix blue tint in video playing ?
<abhi_nav> ddilinger, :)
<ddilinger> dmg: is your system on 24hrs a day?
<rod1> recently appeared
<Guest15891> thaaanks
<dmg> on my netbook I have both, but on the server I want to choose one
<dmg> yes
<ddilinger> dmg: anacron is for systems that go up and down, cron is for servers
<ddilinger> well, generally anyways
<dmg> ddilinger, does the use the same config files?
<ddilinger> not entirely sure
<trask_> ddilinger: how do I see what /dev is my external? It's currently still mounted.
<dmg> because I don't now if is it ok if I have both installed on my netbook
<ddilinger> trask_: type 'mount'
<ddilinger> trask_: should be listed
<trask_> Simple. Thank you.
<ddilinger> dmg: well, they arn't marked as conflicting packages so i guess its not the end of the world.  prob wouldn't hurt to remove cron though
<Guest15891> do u recommend using windows and ubuntu
<ddilinger> i recommend using what works for u
<ddilinger> if it aint broke, dont fix it :)
<bullgard4> Synaptic: "libgdata-google1.2-1  --  Client library for accessing Google POA through SOAP interface. This package is a client library to access Google services through a SOAP interface." What does 'POA' stand for?
<trask_> ddilinger: "fsck: fsck.ntfs: not found. fsck: Error 2 while executing fsck.ntfs for /dev/sdb1"
<Guest15891> not enough good software for ubuntu
<jayne> What's a good socks5 proxy (server) with authentication?
<ddilinger> trask_: its an ntfs drive?  you will prob have to to a check from windows then,  not usre what the command is called
<red2kic> ddilinger: Okay. Do you happen to know if I were to install KDE on a new user, would GNOME apps and KDE apps overlays each others on new user? What about XFCE? I don't want to resort to figuring out which icon/package/settings belongs to.
<dmg> ddilinger, that's weird, in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto i read that anacron itself is invoked from the /etc/crontab file, but when I run "aptitude show anacron" in dependencies I see "libc6 (>= 2.7), debianutils (>= 1.7), lsb-base (>= 3.0-10)" and not cron...
<abhi_nav> red2kic, they will now overwritge each other. but you wll have all aps for gnome and kde desktop. i.e. no of aps will increase
<ddilinger> red2kic: well, i'm actually using a very simple fluxbox install, no kde/gnome, but iirc they play pretty well together
<raj> guys is there anyway to get 150 MBPS bitrate on an N adapter. im only getting 54 MBS? i have a TEW 644UB
<red2kic> abhi_nav: Meaning if a user bob installed opera browser, it'll show up in user dave?
<ddilinger> dmg: interesting, yea i just peeked at the anacron package it does suggest having cron installed, but doesn't require it
<ddilinger> red2kic: no, you would have to install opera as root
<ddilinger> red2kic: should be a .deb package you can just 'sudo dpkg -i opera.deb' on
<abhi_nav> red2kic, what we installed from admin account wll show up in every normal account in both kde and gnome
<Lalitha> ddilinger, what do i enter as sink ?
<abhi_nav> what is the name of that text irc? irrc? iiirc? or iirc? which one?
<dmg> oh, maybe it's an old article and in the meanwhile anacron was rewritten not to use the cron deamon
<jayne> irssi?
<abhi_nav> jayne, ok
<Zwei> Hi, I'm using gnome photo printer, is there anyway to re-arrange how the pictures are laid out? I have about 30 photos but the application seems to order them by filename.
<ddilinger> Lalitha: actualy, with pulseaudio try this: http://www.outflux.net/blog/archives/2009/04/19/recording-from-pulseaudio/
<ammar> hi
<ddilinger> abhi_nav: text irc, i use irssi
<trask_> ddilinger: it's a 1TB external HDD, is there a way I can format it to something else?
<abhi_nav> ddilinger, hmm
<red2kic> abhi_nav: I understand. I'm trying to figure out what's the best way to have all DE system for experiments without having them tied up together? I want the experiences of native KDE, native XFCE, native GNOME, etc...? Physical hard drives to swap around is one alternative. I don't want any virtuals.
<ddilinger> trask_: well certainly can reformat to ext3 or something, but you will lose the contents
<ammar> Anybody knows how to do a VPN in Ubuntu??
<abhi_nav> red2kic, what is de?
<trask_> ddilinger: Fat32 wouldn't work since it's 1TB, right?
<red2kic> !de | adamx
<ubottu> adamx: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ddilinger> trask_: note that if you make it ext3 you cant read it from windows
<ddilinger> trask_: well, actualy there was a driver to load ext2 on windows maybee you can, but its not default installed
<red2kic> adamx: Sorry.
<ddilinger> trask_: thats my understanding, yea
<red2kic> !desktops | abhi_nav
<ubottu> abhi_nav: A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<trask_> Lames..
<Guest15891> trask_, free software/
<ddilinger> 20 years in almost and linux still doesn't play that well with windows filesystems :P
<trask_> Guest15891: ?
<abhi_nav> red2kic, so you want to install gnome,kde, xfce but you dont want their aps to be grouped toghet? thats not possible.
<Guest15891> trask_, what is lames
<trask_> ddilinger: ext2/3 are easy enough to read (and write?) on Windows, but still..
<red2kic> abhi_nav: Meh. So every users will have to see any new packages that are installed from other users.
<abhi_nav> red2kic, not by other standarad users. but by other admin users
<Lalitha> ddilinger, I do not understand how to use that page.
<Lalitha> ddilinger, i must enter the commands one by one ?
<abhi_nav> red2kic, e.g. if bob install some software and bob is NOT admin then nobody else can see that software.
<Lalitha> ddilinger, but it does not have a place to enter the webapge link ?
<Matrice64> hi everyone, has anyone been sucessful at getting itunes to work?
<abhi_nav> red2kic, but if bot IS admin and he install any software then all wll see that software
<ddilinger> Lalitha: copy the script(the numbered lines in the middle) into a file.  chmod +x the file, the run it with the command line option being the name of your output wav file
<Guest15891> Matrice64, why do you want itunes
<red2kic> abhi_nav: Alright, I guess I'll opt for virtuals (for now). Maybe bunch of hard drives.
<ddilinger> they dont make a linux itunes do they?  doesn't seem like apple's style
<abhi_nav> red2kic, hmm
<Matrice64> Guest15891:  I have an ipad and I want to be able to access it when I'm on ubuntu
<ddilinger> Matrice64: depending how beefy your computer is you can load virtualbox and run winxp in seamless mode, run itunes that way
<ddilinger> Matrice64: be sure to use real virtualbox, not virtualbox-ose because the ose version doesn't do usb port forward
<Matrice64> ddilinger: I was hoping to avoid doing that :-\
<ddilinger> Matrice64: complain to apple :P
<Matrice64> hahaha
<abhi_nav> red2kic, best way to learn such things is not theory but is practical. do it yourself try with gnome and kde. try to remove software of gnome you dont want in kde etc. Alwasy experimetn and learn. thats the more knowledgeable
<Matrice64> right
<ddilinger> i'm sure they will make a linux client :P
<hdevalence> hey, looks like I'll have to upgrade my X server to the unstable version from the xorg-edgers ppa to get my graphics to work; is there any other info about this process?
<jim> hi, with grub2 how would I boot a live cd and install it again
<red2kic> abhi_nav: Yes. I want to avoid metapackages, is all. :)
<Matrice64> sure would be great if they did
<jim> also, say I want to install it to a different place
<abhi_nav> red2kic, hmm
<Guest15891> Matrice64, do you have windows
<Matrice64> well.. rather change the dependency on using itunes altogether to manage it
<red2kic> abhi_nav: But if I have to remember what packages I installed after I purged users. Meh.
<WebDawg> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwL0G9wK8j4
<abhi_nav> red2kic, ohh
<ddilinger> i absolutly hate that these media devices no longer connect to a pc as a dumb hard drive.  That wsa by far the best way not these silly itunes and zune apps that abstract it all away
<Matrice64> Guest15891: yes, I dual boot , its just an inconvience to have to reboot just to do that expecially if I have alot going on
<ddilinger> virtualbox :)
<trask_> How do you give names to external HDDs and USBs?
<ddilinger> you can do winXp with a 256M VM
<Matrice64> thats also an option
<mikedraven27> how can i changethe workgroup (network name) in ubuntu
<ddilinger> i dont particularly like it as an answer either, but when i wanted to root my android phone and the software didn't work in linux, running it from virtualbox was perfect :)
<ltspadmin> on thin client machine not getting 1024x768 resolution ubuntu thin client. motherboard is intel 865gvlf and monitor is 500G
<Matrice64> ddilinger: even the android doesn't support direct connection without an app?
<ddilinger> this was reflashing the phone
<ddilinger> the flash allowed it to be rooted, but the flash software was for window
<ddilinger> software came from motorolla, not google
<Matrice64> ah I see
<inspiron> Does anyone know how to use sed to remove anything but the version number of the kernel? I have a list with strings such as linux-headers-2.6.??-??-generic ...... and I only want to keep the 2.6.??-??
<moody> anyone ever have a problem with their wallpaper glitching up and splitting in half, like this? : http://www.moodylamb.com/Screenshot.png
<Matrice64> mikedraven27: this might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=272499
<kostmo> Within the last week or so, the "Window List" component of my Gnome Panel has not been behaving properly.  Certain windows will decide not to react when clicked, but others will.  So either I'll play whack-a-mole until one window finally opens, or I have to use the scroll wheel of the mouse to switch windows.
<tsimpson> inspiron: "sed 's/linxu\-headers-\(.*\)\-generic/\1/g'" should work
<kostmo> Has anyone else encountered this?
<raj> http://pastebin.org/355852  IS what i get on my card. I should be getting 150M - 300M bitrate .. help i have N wifi and i only get 54M.. N card and N adapter .. no luck HELP
<Guest15891> does it work on windows
<christ__> can i install ubuntu 8.04 on ma pentium 3 computer
<Guest15891> sure
<christ__> does it support pentium 3 computer
<christ__> desktop
<Guest15891> should
<christ__> can someone just help me out
<alsk> how with apt-get do i install all of the suggested packages i ignored ?
<kostmo> christ__: old hardware might accept a smaller distro, like "Puppy Linux", better
<inspiron> tsimpson: It doesn't - I managed to get it delete the 2.6.??-?? but can't invert the behaviour
<christ__> kostmo: so do u think it will not support ma desktop
<tsimpson> inspiron: that works here, eg "echo "linux-headers-$(uname -r)" | sed 's/linux\-headers-\(.*\)\-generic/\1/g'" gives me "2.6.32-22"
<kostmo> christ__: no hurt in trying
<ubutom_> raj, are you sure your wireless router is using n?
<christ__> kostmo: ok.. in that case ok
<kostmo> but another backup distro to try is "DSL"
<alsk> how with apt-get do i install all of the suggested packages i ignored ?
<inspiron> tsimpson: it doesn't work with me. I'll try it again don't worry
<New_User> Howdy to all.  I am a new user to Linux and wanted to know if Linux has a feature similiar to what Windows 7 has, or what you can add to XP with extra software.  What I am looking for is a way to select text and have Linux speak it aloud.  Is that possible?  I am going to be installing Ubuntu.
<raj> ubutom_:  yes :) its a TEW 644UB i had to get wireless backport modules to get it working
<ede> i just set a panel to "auto-hide"...and now it wont appear even when i move my mouse to the edge =(
<indus> New_User, of course. its called espeak
<Guest15891> New_User, sure
<indus> !festival
<indus> !info festival
<ubottu> festival (source: festival): General multi-lingual speech synthesis system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.96~beta-10ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 865 kB, installed size 2540 kB
<ede> is there a way to get a list of panel?
<kanhiya> hello everybody
<New_User> After installing Ubuntu I go and install espeak to get that then?
<New_User> Thank you.  I appreciate the comments.
<ubutom_> raj, no, I meant the router, not the adapter, some devices tend to use a mixed mode or something, for example my router'S default behaviour was to use b/g and I set it to just use g
<indus> New_User, which language do you want it in
<kanhiya> i  have downloaded edubuntu10.04 and tried to take a look but after booting it asks for a password
<New_User> English
<hrishi> hi kanhiya
<Guest15891> hahahah
<indus> New_User, try festival
<kanhiya> hrishi: I WAS using Live CD
<New_User> Is this a good system for Linux: Old Dell Dimension 2Ghz with 1GB of memory and a 160GB hard drive.
<raj> ubutom yes its a b/g/n linksys
<indus> New_User, sure its good enough
<Guest15891> New_User, sure
<mneptok> New_User: *if* the hardware is supported, which a Live sesssion will tell you.
<New_User> Wonderful.  I am installing ubuntu now.
<hrishi> kanhiya: lucid ?
<indus> New_User, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TextToSpeech
<ubutom_> raj, you could try disabling the other modes, maybe that'S enough to fix it :)
<indus> do read that link
<Jerusalem420> I want to set  Site Name   in Global Config to something containing a quotation mark (") and this is a special character (of course) and it messes up the display of the word. any suggestions?
<Jerusalem420> wrong chat room
<Guest15891> free software is free but you have to make it work
<Jerusalem420> soo sorry
<kanhiya> hrishi: yes ,Edubuntu10.04
<raj> ubutom will try that thx
<mneptok> Jerusalem420: escape the space with \
<New_User> I am using a DVD to try out Linux and I like it.  Much cheaper than Windows and since I have not much I want to do on the PC I think Linux is a perfect choice.
<Jerusalem420> lol. thanks mneptok. ubuntu people are good people
<bh3w> synaptic does not have KDE desktop environment as option for install, how would i go about installing that environment?
<mneptok> Jerusalem420: i have my moments.
<alsk> no apt users ?
<indus> mneptok, :)
<hrishi> kanhiya: howz it?
<Guest15891> New_User, free software is free but you have to make it work
<mneptok> New_User: Linux is not for people with "not much they want to do on the PC"
<Guest15891> mnemon, y
<Guest15891> mneptok, y
<ubutom_> mneptok, depends
<LLLLL> yea, I figured it wasn't x86 so I trashed it but it's still on my computer. Should I try it. What's the worse it can happen if I don't have x86 ......talking about Nero for Linux 4.0
<hrishi> New_User: if u have lot to do then also linux is the best choice :)
<kanhiya> hrishi: how do i know? when i am unable to login as live user,same is the case when i tried to install,it takes me to login screen and asks for user name and password
<ubutom_> mneptok, surfing, writing emails, using an office suite, etc, all no problem with linux ;) gamin on the other hand...
<ubutom_> *g
<Guest15891> gaming is fine if u like pacman
<mneptok> ubutom_: sorry, i got serious about gaming and bought a PS3.
<Guest15891> mneptok, ps3 is not serious
<ubutom_> mneptok, that'S what my windows is for ;D
<Guest15891> ubuntom yeah
<kanhiya> hrishi: this DVD become useless for me and i have lost a lot of time downloading it
<hrishi> kanhiya: by default?
<indus> Guest15891, whats with the random comments ?
<hrishi> kanhiya: u didn't set any password ?
<kanhiya> hrishi: what?
<LLLLL> yea, I figured it wasn't x86 so I trashed it but it's still on my computer. Should I try it. What's the worse it can happen if I don't have x86 ......talking about Nero for Linux 4.0
<kanhiya> hrishi: i was trying ubuntu without any change to computer
<Guest15891> indus what comments
<indus> ps3 gaming etc etc
<kanhiya> hrishi: means as a live user
<MrPPS> hey, i tried installing a package (xplico), and it didn't properly install (from a .deb file), and now i want to remove it, but the standard ways and all the variations of dpkg forcing i've tried don't work
<Guest15891> just stating the obvious
<MrPPS> any ideas?
<hrishi> kanhiya: then u tried to install?
<kanhiya> hrishi: so no question arise for user name or password without installing
<Jerusalem420> thanks mneptok. it worked
 * mneptok bows
<Jerusalem420> still lol that i asked my question in the wrong channel and still got a valid answer
<kanhiya> hrishi: i also tried that option but same result
<abhinav_singh> Hi i am using ubuntu version 10.04.....when I lock the screen it gets hanged.....what to do............
<Guest15891> haha
<leowang> virtual machine?
<hrishi> kanhiya: try booting from that disk
<kanhiya> hrishi: what?
<abhinav_singh> Hi i am using ubuntu version 10.04.....when I lock the screen it gets hanged.....what to do............
<Guest15891> haha
<leowang> what do you mean "hanged"?
<hrishi> kanhiya: just try to boot from the DVD and then install
<Lalitha> ddilinger, Hi. the link that you gave , i saved , changed to +x , and i run it "./file -output.wav"
<Lalitha> ddilinger, but it says an error
<abhi_nav> abhinav_singh, same prblem I encountered in 9.10 and 9.04. but now I dont have that prob in 10.04
<Lalitha> ./savemusic output.wav
<Lalitha> Recording to output.wav ...
<Lalitha> Close this window to stop
<Lalitha> ./savemusic: line 17: sox: command not found
<Lalitha> Stream error: Invalid argument
<FloodBot3> Lalitha: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hrishi> leowang :hang= system crash lol
<kanhiya> hrishi: i was doing the same but after chosing option to install ,setup automatically takes me to ,that login screen
<Lalitha> ddilinger, are you still there ?
<abhinav_singh> abhi_nav :its strange ..you are also using the same version but your are not having this problem
<Guest15891> no one is
<abhi_nav> abhinav_singh, yah :P
<abhinav_singh> abhi_nav : so did you look for any solution for that problem in your previous versions???????????????????
<hrishi> tried 'root' and 'password' ?
<ennui> If I want to change the icon for an application in metacity's window switcher, do I need to mess with the source code? :/
<abhi_nav> abhinav_singh, i looked in launchpad bug. but dont know the solution. you look in launchpad again is they solved this bug you may get solution
<kanhiya> hrishi: what password
<hrishi> kanhiya: tried 'root' and 'password' ?
<kanhiya> hrishi: do you mean user name root and password is password
<hrishi> kanhiya: username :'root' and password :'password'
<hrishi> kanhiya:exactly
<abhinav_singh> abhi_nav : i am new to linux...is launchpad is a website?
<abhi_nav> abhinav_singh, lanuchpad.net
<abhi_nav> abhinav_singh, sorry launchpad
<abhinav_singh> abhi_nav, thanks buddy
<abhi_nav> abhinav_singh, sign  up there. and keep eye one bug. if its solved great! not then you wll get some solutin some day. :P
<abhi_nav> abhinav_singh, also you can contribute in lots of projects there and can submit bug there
<kanhiya> hrishi: i will try this also! i will be back again
<abhinav_singh> abhi_nav ,sure
<abhi_nav> abhinav_singh, :)
<hrishi> kanhiya: ok
<Guest15891> u can submit a bug but real men fix it themself
<arunkumar413> hi, i tried to compile a package from  source.it returned some error.dont no how to solve the errors
<mneptok> real men spell "you"
<ltspadmin> on thin client machine not getting 1024x768 resolution ubuntu thin client. motherboard is intel 865gvlf and monitor is 500G
<VanessaE> good morning.  Is there some simple way to issue a command to turn the power on to all USB ports on a laptop?  (Intel 82801 chipset)
<ennui> can anyone suggest a ipod manager? I use guayadeque as a player and it's great but it doesn't have any ipod support yet
<mneptok> !info gtkpod
<VanessaE> (they're defaulting to forced-off, not even a USB mouse lights up)
<ubottu> gtkpod (source: gtkpod): manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.14-2ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 252 kB, installed size 660 kB
<mneptok> VanessaE: could there be a BIOS setting for that?
<Guest15891> ennui, itunes
<VanessaE> mnemon, I've looked through the BIOS on this machine already.  There's no such option
<indus> ennui, doesnt rhythmbox do it
<VanessaE> (for a search of this type, the web is all but useless)
<ennui> indus: oops, I had removed rhythmbox because I wasn't using it as a player
<indus> ennui, it works fine for ipods , now also with ipod nano and touch i believe
<abusado> I need help
<kanhiya> hrishi: same result authentication failure
<VanessaE> I thought maybe it was a power management issue, but I can't find any clearly-stated way to turn the ports back on (shouldn't the port in use do this automatically?)
<abusado>  <---- how to get rid of this bug in bash?
<Guest15891> abusado, what bug
<abusado> /usr/bin/python: can't find '__main__.py' in '/usr/share/command-not-found' <-- how to get rid of this bug?
<abhi_nav> kanhiya,  go to root prompt and from there command line create enw admin user set its username and password and then login to it and form there manager your pc
<indus> VanessaE, they do it auto , infact they all have power on even if not connected to it ,
<indus> as far as i know,
<kanhiya> hrishi: this is biggest bug that i have ever seen,this DVD become useless for me
<indus> VanessaE, what exactly is the issue
<abhi_nav> kanhiya, ^^
<jim> how do you chainload using grub2?
<kanhiya> abhi_nav: root prompt in live CD/DVD
<abhi_nav> kanhiya, yes
<kanhiya> abhi_nav: how?
<abhinav_singh> abhi_nav well in all the forums there are only questions abt that problem but no site contains solution
<abhi_nav> abhinav_singh, then they ddnt have fixed it yet
<abusado> /usr/bin/python: can't find '__main__.py' in '/usr/share/command-not-found' <-- how to get rid of this bug? it should only say COMMAND NOT FOUND not that error
<abhi_nav> kanhiya, can you please repeat your question?
<VanessaE> indus: the system does not recognize my plugging in either of the two USB devices I have: a standard-issue USB hard drive (with its own power supply), which I normally use with my PC, and an optical mouse, which I was testing with (since it should light up)
<indus> jim hi]
<nomad77> jim: same as old but use real partition number,not 1 less as in grub-legacy
<jim> hi
<indus> jim by editing grub config file
<indus> jim what do you want to do
<abhinav_singh> abhi_nav then why to use ubuntu..........i will install fedora13
<Guest15891> abusado, ok
<VanessaE> no messages of any kind in dmesg other than that which the kernel adds initially when it scans for device drivers to load (it loads OHCI and UHCI automatically)
<abhi_nav> abhinav_singh, sure. you do as you like. its 'free' world ;)
<jim> I'm stuck, I dunno grub2 well (or at all even) and trying to help someone, we got somewhere but not everywhere
<kanhiya> abhi_nav: my EDUBUNTU 10.04 DVD boots well but after booting it takes me to login screen and asks for user name and password
<abhinav_singh> abhi_nav yes
<yudi1> I am unable to connect to a wireless printer, but can connect to wireless network, it just keeps disconnecting. help
<jim> he has ubuntu on hd1 but this grub hasn't seen hd1 yet
<abhi_nav> kanhiya, so it diddnt even allow you to install it? and you havnt installed it?
<jim> not in its device map or somehting
<abhinav_singh> abhi_nav ,do u know any flavour of linux which has superb graphics.?
<Guest15891> why use fedora when you bun too
<ljsoftnet> yudil:can u login to your wireless router?
<jim> chocolate
<kanhiya> abhi_nav: -i also tried to install it but same result
<abhi_nav> abhinav_singh, channel for fedora is #fedora. you can get info about major linux distro in distrowatch.org and linux.com read there  or ask in  #linux
<yudi1> lj, i have no router
<ljsoftnet> yudi1: can you login to your wireless router?
<abhi_nav> kanhiya, hmm dvd is waste
<indus> jim well,. grub config file are in diff locations, grub default options are in /etc/default/grub , then conf file s in /etc/grub.d/40_custom etc
<yudi1> i use ad-hoc network, not infrastructure
<indus> jim in last one you can add the custom stuff
<jim> right now we got the machine to boot from grub
<kanhiya> abhi_nav: it does not allow me to select fie systems and location etc
<jim> and we're in an old menu
<ljsoftnet> yudi1: maybe u need to wireless network cards, 1 for the network and 1 for the printer
<abhi_nav> kanhiya, what about downloading fresh iso and creating new dvd? ;)
<yudi1> ljsoft, I believe it's got something to do with the print server, its set to APIPA
<indus> jim hmm i guess copy grub2 instructions to a pen drive o r something ?
<indus> jim or note down on paper ;)
<yudi1> ljsoft, no I do not need any cards, It works like a charm on vista, same laptop daul boot
<arunkumar413> indus: hi
<kanhiya> abhi_nav: than what to do? i have downloaded it from EDUBUNTU OFFICIAL SITE and used a download manager
<indus> arunkumar413, hello
<VanessaE> indus, is there a way to test the ports to see if they even work?
<arunkumar413> indus: i installed the qt3 dev tools
<indus> VanessaE, if you put your finger in it , a nice shock should be received :D
<abhi_nav> kanhiya, there is a facility to check 'checksum' and aother is 'check installation media' you go to both of this option and see what they say
<indus> VanessaE, well , is this the front ports on the case ?
<arunkumar413> indus: and tried to compile a package from source.it's giving errors
<kanhiya> abhi_nav: right now i do not have a broadband connection, to download it again
<abhi_nav> kanhiya, ^^
<indus> arunkumar413, hold on, iam with some other user
<abhi_nav> kanhiya, where do you live?
<kanhiya> okay! i will see that option also
<VanessaE> indus: I assume you mean to ask whether they're even connected to the mainboard.  This is on a laptop, and they're on the side actually, but I've also tried the ones on the back.
<kanhiya> abhi_nav: i am from India
<ljsoftnet> yudi1: im a bit confused about, your problem, try to ask again
<indus> VanessaE,ah ok my mistake
<abhi_nav> kanhiya, I know that dear. I mean city
<indus> VanessaE, so none of your usb devicse work ?
<jsoft> Whats some interesting-ish program to install.
<kanhiya> abhi_nav: Panipat (Haryana)
<AAA> jsoft  what are you interested in? apt-cache search <string>
<indus> VanessaE, ok try this, first check dmesg | tail
<VanessaE> indus, not exactly
<ubufool> i think a cat pee'd on my motherboard...one of my nics isnt working right...how do i test it?
<abhi_nav> kanhiya, ahh ok. what I was suggestin was if some ubuntu userfrm same city can help you by downloading iso for you. i am from mumbai
<indus> VanessaE, then plug a device and check dmesg | tail again
<jsoft> AAA: im just bored atm, is all.
<Guest15891> ubufool, really?
<notee39> hihihi
<ubufool> yea =c
<jim> jsoft: inkscape, gimp, scheme
<Guest15891> ubufool, hahahaha
<notee39> who is borring
<ubufool> no more super seeding -.-
<indus> ubufool, how can a cat access the motherboard ??
<yudi1> ljsoft, it's a networking issue, my laptop is not connecting to the printer wirelessly, no routers, it's direct. i just want to figure out where and what is going wrong, once if I can connect, i will be able to print,
<VanessaE> I just checked my USB card reader - it powers on, but dmesg shows nothing of consequence.  my USB mouse doesn't even light up, and none of the three actually *do* anything
<ubufool> my pc is open..air circulation =c
<indus> VanessaE, can i see your dmesg output
<kanhiya> abhi_nav: there are very few linux user in Panipat
<VanessaE> (i.e. no windows popping up or status messages in the log, or even so much as a flicker of the access light)
<VanessaE> sure one sec.
<indus> VanessaE, both on connecting and on removal of device please
<abhi_nav> kanhiya, yah ok you go to that checksum and check installation media option see what they give. if error then dvd is of no use.
<indus> jim
<indus> jim you there ?
<Aiffe> Hello, can anyone help me? I have no sound on a new install of Lucid, and I've checked alsamixer/unmuted everything/checked the groups.
<indus> have you readgrub 2 docs jim
<ubufool> i cleaned some of what i could see. but i'll probably have to take the board out and open the metal case..clean the connections...I would like to know the command to see if it can be re-detected/installed
<kanhiya> okay i am also going to check that also!
<indus> ubufool,  if the urine dries, it might leave deposits maybe :D not sure
<jim> no not yet
<indus> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<jim> we may not need to yet
<VanessaE> indus:  http://pastebin.com/hbkaRtyN
<ubufool> yea.. dried pee is a gooey mess
<ubufool> and wil eat away the insulation..
<jim> I'm trying one more thing and then giving up for tonite :)
<indus> VanessaE, only dmesg | tail please
<VanessaE> within that should have been at least three or four plug-and-unplug events, but I don't see anything of interest beyond the initial device scan
<VanessaE> oh, sure
<ubufool> is there a way to re-install the nic? i can't remove it physically..like a card it's on board so...
<indus> jim also, simple chainloading definition http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Applications_GUI_Multimedia/Chainloading_in_Linux
<Aiffe> I'm sorry to bother people, I just really don't know how to fix this, I followed the sound troubleshooting guides and nothing works. :(
<VanessaE> indus:  http://pastebin.com/2jRV92vs
<VanessaE> (as you can see, no reaction at all from the kernel)
<demitrius> Aiffe - you're not a bother. Don't have any ideas for you, sorry.
<kanhiya> abhi_nav: how to compare checksum
<MoMo> if i have about 20 linux machines a good amount of ubuntu with some redhat here and there .. and I want to run a bash script on ALL of the machines ... i was smart enough to put a root password that is the same on all the machines, but i don't have a list of all the machine ips ... what is the easiest way to scan the ip ranges, ssh run script from a common server share and move onto the next server?
<indus> VanessaE, ok bad usb device or port, but mostly device ?
<vu1kan> does anybody know why the 'pop-up notifications' in prefs doesn't seem to apply changes?(specifically i'm trying to get the pop-ups to show in the lower right corner, but even though i've selected that option, they still show in the upper corner)
<ubufool> also would like to know how to update to ubuntustudio from original 10.4?
<abhi_nav> abhinav_singh, try linux mint
<Aiffe> Thanks anyway, demitrius.  I appreciate  the answer.
<indus> VanessaE, or a kernel issue, which version of ubuntu is this
<VanessaE> indus: three different devices, no reaction on any of them.
<demitrius> Aiffe - have you run the "Hardware Drivers" program?
<VanessaE> This is Lucid.
<indus> VanessaE, netbook , laptop ?
<VanessaE> laptop, Dell Inspiron 9200
<abhi_nav> kanhiya, from whre you downloaded iso on that page they give its checksum. download that and there is a text base program something called md5 you check with it
<abhi_nav> kanhiya, you have to install md5 its very small program
<abhinav_singh> abhi_nav:what is linux mint?
<Aiffe> demitrius - how do I run that?
<C\> wow
<bricky> VanessaE broadcom
<rww> vu1kan: I believe that preferences thing is for GNOME's notification daemon, which isn't notify-osd, which is what Ubuntu uses.
<VanessaE> bricky: eh?
<bricky> ?
<C\> my issue was that every tim i join large channels my computer freezes
<bricky> the network card
<C\> this don't help
<abhi_nav> abhinav_singh,a derivative of ubuntu with multimedia and other software preinstalled
<indus> VanessaE, does it work in windows !???
<VanessaE> oh, for the wireless?  no idea.  That part just works. :)
<VanessaE> I don't have windows on this machine.
<ubufool> usually
<vu1kan> rww is there a way(gui or cli) to modify where notify-osd pops up at?
<jim> so how do you mount /dev, I'm going to try a chroot
<ubufool> whats the model and maker of the wii?
<demitrius> Aiffe - System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<ubufool> wifi
<abhi_nav> abhinav_singh, linuxmint.com
<indus> VanessaE, that is the only way to check ,or another distro might beof use
<rww> vu1kan: I'm not aware of notify-osd having any preferences whatsoever, actually :(
<squareBOX> morning all
<abhinav_singh> abhi_nav and ubuntustudio?
<VanessaE> lesse...
<indus> VanessaE, otherwise usb header gone bad maybe inside
<Aiffe> demitrius - yes, I ran that first thing, to get my wireless working.
<VanessaE> 02:03.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)
<abhi_nav> abhinav_singh, ubuntustudi is for artists, musician, advertise field, etc you read more in ubuntustudio.org
<VanessaE> there it is.
<indus> VanessaE, in bios ??
<vu1kan> rww. thanks, but knuts...i found a guide on ubuntuforums to recompile it, but i'm not comfertable doing that, yet
<MoMo> hmmm
<indus> VanessaE, double check bios options
<demitrius> Aiffe - oh, okay. that's all I can think of, sorry.
<VanessaE> indus: no BIOS settings that affect USB, other than offering a boot order option
<squareBOX> hey all, can yoiu tell em does ubuntu use ss to replace netstat? im writing a script for redhat based OS's but want to make sure it works on ubuntu/debian based os's as well
<Aiffe> It's okay, thanks for trying. I appreciate it.
<abhi_nav> abhinav_singh, ubuntustudio for multimedia, audio and video filed e.g. cinema, etc
<demitrius> Sure thing!
<VanessaE> (it apparently could boot from a USB fob if I had one)
<jim> VanessaE, could you show the same line from lspci -nn
<abhinav_singh> abhi_nav ok
<indus> VanessaE,tried that ?
<indus> VanessaE, at least the usb port can be tested
<VanessaE> Jim:  02:03.0 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection [8086:4220] (rev 05)
<MoMo> i was thinking i could make a script to ping and then increment the last octet by 1, and for every live IP ... add it to a flat file
<indus> VanessaE, but since you said the device lights up etc, seems more complicated
<indus> VanessaE, only way i say is use another linux distro and check this
<VanessaE> I would try, but I don't have any  bootable USB devices :-/
<indus> VanessaE, or if possible a windows os
<VanessaE> well I guess I could check with the Gentoo CD, I have that handy and I'm well versed with it.
<VanessaE> Windows, G*d forbid no.
<AAA> jsoft  nmap, tcpdump, nc
<jim> VanessaE, modprobe ipw2200
<indus> VanessaE, omg gentoo :)
<VanessaE> Jim: the wireless works fine.  I'm using it now.
<jim> oh nevermind then :)
<VanessaE> Jim:  The problem is the USB ports.
<abhi_nav> abhinav_singh, read my pm
<angelete2> hi
<indus> VanessaE, how about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/564459
<angelete2> i've instaled 10.04 server
 * VanessaE looks...
<angelete2> and during instalation process i set up my raid and lvm volumes
<angelete2> but i've tried to change them manually later on
<indus> dont think its the right solution but can try , its for usb hdd i believe
<angelete2> but any time i boot my manual config is overriden with the installation one
<VanessaE> I have a USB HD as well, same issue
<jim> VanessaE: oh, if you use the usb cables as wireless antennae...
<vu1kan> !enter | angelete2
<ubottu> angelete2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<angelete2> where is this config stored in order to erase it?
<Aiffe> Oh, if it helps, I have a forum post with some more info here-- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1516526 basically, everything says it should be working, I just don't hear anything.
<jim> how do you mount the devfs a second time?
<jim> I want the thing mounted on /dev to be also mounted on /mnt/dev
<kanhiya> abhi_nav:  i am confused ,i went to site from where i have downloaded it and get MD5 Data for link that i have downloaded but do not know from where to download comparator
<angelete2>  i've instaled 10.04 server. during instalation process i set up my raid and lvm volumes, but i've tried to change them manually later on. but any time i boot my manual config is overriden with the installation one.where is this config stored in order to erase it?
<angelete2> vu1kan: better this way?
<interanut> abhinav : if you open K3B it will check MD5
<kanhiya> abhi_nav: 5eccab9d5956956c3dc28d5a6c4a2e69 *edubuntu-10.04-dvd-i386.iso
<VanessaE> ok, no good by adding the usb-storage module.  Also of note: the USB card reader, when it powers up, shows both the power light and the "card is mounted" light - even when empty.  This is not the usual behavior of this device on my PC.
<vu1kan> angelete2 makes for less noise in the channel; but this is the ubuntu desktop channel, you might have better luck in #ubuntu-server
<AAA> jim  just mount /dev/sdaX /mnt/mntpoint
<abhi_nav> kanhiya, i am busy with another user you ask here that how to check checksum
<kanhiya> how to check that while using windows
<angelete2> ook, thankyou
<yillkid> I am reading the nvidia official document: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/195.36.24/README/installedcomponents.html I think, too much unuse and dependency packages for me. If I want to install this driver minimize (I don't need any develope packages), how I should do? Just copy the files in this like from a driver install already OS?
<VanessaE> bbiab, let's see what this does under Gentoo.
<abhi_nav> interanut, ask you question here
<ubufool> do not install nvidia drivers...they wont work like the linux offical drivers..
<kanhiya> anybody knows how to compare checksums
<AAA> VanessaE  does $ dmesg | tail -n 20 show you the device?
<kanhiya> using windows
<AAA> kanhiya  md5sume <file> && md5sum <another file> then compare
<arunkumar413> indus: r u there
<industrial> I have compiz installed but dont want to use the gnome display manager compiz settings. Where do I find the settings to enable the cube etc? it's not running atm either.
<kanhiya> right now i am  using windows
<ubufool> update-manager -d <<< is this how i should update from 10.4 to ubuntu studio??10.10????
<AAA> kanhiya  windows is not supported here. cygwin may help you
<abhi_nav> interanut, what happend>
<abhi_nav> ?
<kanhiya> AAA: i do not understand? what is cygwin
<benjamin> ?
<phawx> i just downloaded a rar file, and clicked open instead of save and i get a 'associated helper application does not exist'
<ubufool> i've already asked in #ubuntustudio..but they sleeping...
<abhi_nav> abhinav_singh, you there?
<vu1kan> kanhiya it's a program for windows that emulates a terminal interface, allows you to preform many linux commands in windows
<phawx> whats the associated helper application for rars
<sweetpi> kanhiya: http://www.md5summer.org/
<n3m3s1s4u> Hi All
<yillkid> ubufool: I say, the nvidia driver package by ubuntu official is better ?
<vu1kan> !info rar
<ubottu> rar (source: rar): Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.9.b2-1 (lucid), package size 542 kB, installed size 1164 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<n3m3s1s4u> Please o please - I am desperate for a answer to a dual boot problem with windows 7 64 bit and ubuntu 10.04 64 bit
<industrial> vu1kan: clearly thats not a gui app and not what he wants
<yillkid> ubufool: You say, the nvidia driver package by ubuntu official is better ?
<n3m3s1s4u> I have looked everywhere and no answers that clear this up :(
<ubufool> yillkid yes...
<vu1kan> industrial i thought the command would return something else...i use archive manager, myself
<phawx> vu1kan, i know what a rar file is....and this error just started happening.
<industrial> I have compiz installed but dont want to use the gnome display manager compiz settings. Where do I find the settings to enable the cube etc? it's not running atm either.
<yillkid> ubufool: Really? Why? Can you give me something for proof it ?
<ubufool> the ubuntu nvidia drivers are built for ubuntu/linux.. the ones from nvidia webste or others.. usually don't work properly
<rww> !ccsm | industrial
<ubottu> industrial: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<industrial> ty
<ubufool> i have an nvidia gfx card.. they don't work..it usually doesnt detect properly
<indus> yillkid, ubufool is right, the ubuntu package is better and doesnt break things
<yillkid> ubufool: but the version of nvidia driver in ubuntu is very old.
<n3m3s1s4u> New Asus Laptp - Windows 7 64 bit, installed Ubuntu 10.04 - boots fine into Ubuntu - but now it gives me a BSOD in Windows 7 after the little balls on the screen appear.... the error is 0x0000007b (it will go into safe mode but not normal mode now that I have installed ubuntu )???
<indus> yillkid, why do you need a new driver in linux anyway
<ActionParsnip> n3m3s1s4u: what does the stop code mean?
<n3m3s1s4u> I have reloaed all twice - but still doing the same thing!
<ubufool> yillid the ones provided for your detected card, are the most stable release ubuntu has built for ubuntu
<arunkumar413> indus: hey
<indus> arunkumar413, yeah
<vu1kan> phawx gimme a min, i'll search through my installed packages and get the package name for archive manager
<yillkid> OK . I just think the newer is better .
<indus> ubufool, its not necessarily stable
<n3m3s1s4u> I get many different answers... some say it is raid related (?? I am on a laptop) and some say it is to do with the partition / drive resizing...
<arunkumar413> indus: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/iBLBjbhX
<ubufool> often "newest" is not the best and still has bugs that have not been reported to nvidia or ubuntu, and they will continue to work to bring newer ones to us
<phawx> vu1kan, should just be archive manager?
<indus> ubufool, i mean its stable , but newer ones might fix some bugs
<phawx> ive got it installed
<yillkid> OK . I know .
<vu1kan> !info archive manager
<ubottu> 'manager' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<n3m3s1s4u> I am busy reloading again now - in hopes to try a different method of installing ubuntu dual boot...
<ActionParsnip> Yillkid: the nvidia vdpau may give later drivers, or (risky) xorg-edgers ppa
<n3m3s1s4u> something goes wrong with the resize / grub - but not sure why safe mode works though
<ubufool> indus..when 173.00 first came out, it fried many cards...
<rww> !info file-roller | vu1kan
<ubottu> vu1kan: file-roller (source: file-roller): an archive manager for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.1.1-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 257 kB, installed size 6532 kB
<n3m3s1s4u> i have tried all the repairs on the win 7 console
<phawx> vu1kan, i can double click the rar file and it opens in archive manager, but not when i click open instead of save, from a website
<n3m3s1s4u> no difference though
<indus> ubufool, i used the 173 for a long loing time,
<ubufool> it is now the most stable release provided..
<indus> ubufool, it worked best for me
<ActionParsnip> n3m3s1s4u: you should look at what the stop code means. The system is telling you what's going on
<tgywa> hello
<ubufool> xD
<leifw> so I'm trying to remove evolution, evolution-data-server, and all its plugins, but apt-get and aptitude both think that packages that recommend those need to be removed as well (or, in aptitude's case, keep recommending me that I should keep them or just downgrade them).  how do I tell it that yes, I really want those packages, and just those packages, removed?
<indus> ubufool, ubuntu doenst change any thing in the driver
<tgywa> which module is required by .htaccess ?
<tgywa> on apache 1.3
<ubufool> indus thx to all the testers who knew what to look for and helped debug it...i was one of them
<indus> ubufool, so no way it fried cards befoer and stopped it later
<ActionParsnip> leifw: one of the packages is a dep of gnome-panel so watch what you remove
<ubufool> ubuntu did not get the release that fried cards..
<leifw> yeah that was one of them
<leifw> why on earth does gnome panel depend on evolution components?
<indus> ubufool, so a 173... something then
<vu1kan> phawx it sounds like you need to set up firefox to use file-roller as a helper...
<indus> 173.some point release
<n3m3s1s4u> I have - but it keeps telling me it is drive / sata related - but why only after install ubuntu??
<n3m3s1s4u> before I have no problems...
<ubufool> it was an early release...that later got corrected... i'm sure you could google around and find plenty of piee'd off people making posts about it..unless they were removed..
<indus> anyway, lets move on
<ActionParsnip> n3m3s1s4u:  is your bios the latest?
<ubufool> yes xD
<yillkid> But I still have problem. The size of nVidia driver package by ubuntu is total 334 MB, it's too big. I refer the document, I found too many unuse and dependency packages in it, I want to install the driver only, I don't need develope packages, how I should do? Install the driver in one pc, and copy the file I need to tthe other pc ?
<indus> :D
<n3m3s1s4u> its a brand new notebook?
<ubufool> it no longer does this and is fixed..so no need to worry about it
<ActionParsnip> n3m3s1s4u: means nothing, check it
<indus> ubufool, i moved on to an ATI
<n3m3s1s4u> ok - but how will this solve something that happens after ubuntu gets installed?
<n3m3s1s4u> ubuntu works perfectly
<ubufool> yea thats the route most went..
<ActionParsnip> n3m3s1s4u: can you type my nick if your text is aimed at me. The highlighting of your name isn't accidental
<ubufool> yillid you are not soppose to d/l the dev packages
<ActionParsnip> n3m3s1s4u: use tab to complete the nick
<vu1kan> phawx it should be in edit>preferences>applications
<n3m3s1s4u> ActionParsnip, ok
<ubufool> yillid nvidia glx new.. is all you need...
<ActionParsnip> n3m3s1s4u: i'd ask in ##windows too as the issue is with windows. Someone may have had the same issue
<phawx> vu1kan, its under Applications, rar's are set to always ask
<n3m3s1s4u> ActionParsnip, will do quickly becaue this is soul destroying!!
<ubufool> this is automatically selected and installed once you first start ubuntu with the card installed
<ubufool> you just have to activate it
<neo_> hello
<ActionParsnip> n3m3s1s4u: could just ditch windows ;)
<magicdroid> nickserv down?
<yillkid> ubufool: But I don't need some develope packages, for example, I don't need kernel header, because I will not develop anything with nVidia driver, I think the kernel header dependency is just for cuda develope.
<arunkumar413> indus: did u get anything?
<iceroot> magicdroid: #freenode
<indus> arunkumar413, for what
<leifw> ugh that is annoying
<ActionParsnip> magicdroid: I'm identified so I doubt it
<leifw> whatever, good enough
<arunkumar413> indus: i mean did u understand anything in the link i gave
<indus> arunkumar413, didnt see
<ActionParsnip> yillkid: you'll need the headers to compile the kernel module as part of the driver install.
<arunkumar413> indus: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/iBLBjbhX
<ActionParsnip> yillkid: its part of dkms which automagically occurs
<leifw> and this dependence on couchdb is ridiculous too
<ubufool> right.. you don't need anything else...just un-install everything related to it...reboot and xserver will load in low graphics...continue like that..then install the "restricted" drivers when prompted...these are all you will need..and aren't really "restricted"
<n3m3s1s4u> ActionParsnip, I would like to but, business will not permit this as yet...
<AAA> yillkid  apt-get intall build-essential
<yillkid> ActionParsnip: OK, but when I compile the module done, I can't purge the kernel header! because it's the nVidia driver dependency.
<magicdroid> damn.. been too long... had to do it @ freenode. thx
<ActionParsnip> n3m3s1s4u: ok well you have stuff to run with now :)
<ActionParsnip> yillkid: yes, it will be needed next time you get a new kernel via updates
<ubufool> your card may need that
<ubufool> pls follow their advice as i'm quite noob and my method is not best
<ActionParsnip> yillkid: you can uninstall old kernels to free up space and the headers for that kernel will go with it
<yillkid> AAA: I know build-essential is need, but I want to purge it when I have install nVidia driver done. Can it?
<indus> arunkumar413, sorry but iam a noob at compiling stuff, have to trouble shoot yourself
<jim> so re182 was askiing me about how to recover, and we got part of it done (it boots into grub)
<bricky> hey when I try to build my bcm wifi driver from module-assistant I get the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/454312/
<arunkumar413> indus: will uploading the code to launchpad get some attention from others
<re182> yes. windows = main drive, ubuntu = secondary
<AAA> yillkid  if you installed it as a deb, then yes. if you installed via source then it will be manual. there is usually a make deb in the source, fyi
<re182> it boots into grub but not past that
<indus> arunkumar413, ah heh no launchpad is not for that purpose
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | re182
<ubottu> re182: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<indus> arunkumar413, ask the devs of the product for help
<bricky> does anyone know how I can make that error stop? :)
<ActionParsnip> Re182: look at the grub config files using that guide. It will help
<sweetpi> bricky: install dpatch
<bricky> sweetpi: sick!
<bricky> I shall try that now
<yillkid> AAA: You say even if the "build-essential" is depend on "nVidia driver", but if I install "build-essential" before "nVidia driver", then I can purge build-essential", and won't break "nVidia driver" ?
<gatto> l
<AAA> yillkid  no, you are confused
<yillkid> AAA: You say, I must install "nVidia driver" and use 334 MB, that's all ?
<arunkumar413> indus: the author didnt provide any contact details
<AAA> yillkid  build-essential will only give you the tools to build drivers and programs and such.  however, if you have all the tools to build the nvidia code from source, you should be able to also make a deb for your system. once you install that deb you will be able to --purge those files when you choose
<arunkumar413> indus: ok got it
<indus> arunkumar413, why do you need this software >
<Guest79408> how do I change bg color in lynx?
<arunkumar413> indus: it is  a schematic editor to draw electronic schematic diagrams
<yillkid> AAA: I know, but if I excute #aptitude install nvidia-glx-185, then I install the driver, and I will spend 334MB space for HDD, I have no choice for minimal install ?
<indus> arunkumar413, well, try dia, its a good tool;
<indus> !info dia
<ubottu> dia (source: dia): Diagram editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97.1-2ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 197 kB, installed size 572 kB
<indus> the best indeed
<yillkid> AAA: I just want to install the driver as mini as I can, because I don't want to update anything for the PC, it's just a embedded product.
<AAA> yillkid  ah, it sounds like you want apt-get clean then (removes old debs)
<bullgard4> Synaptic: "libgdata-google1.2-1  --  Client library for accessing Google POA through SOAP interface. This package is a client library to access Google services through a SOAP interface." What does 'POA' stand for?
<yillkid> AAA: no no.
<AAA> yillkid  I misunderstood
<arunkumar413> indus: dia is for drawing general drawing. for creating electronics circuit diagrams we need a special program.there are many but i dint like them. So i want to try this and customize to my needs
 * VanessaE grumbles at her computer.
<yillkid> AAA: I want to insatll nVidia "driver only", I want to install the other unuse package. Because it's a embedded product, the HDD space is very precious.
<yillkid> AAA: I want to insatll nVidia "driver only", I DON'T want to install the other unuse package. Because it's a embedded product, the HDD space is very precious.
<VanessaE> Well the Gentoo CD didn't do any better.  *igh*
<VanessaE> *sigh* too
<AAA> yillkid it doesn't look like more than 48M here
<VanessaE> AAA, to answer your question from earlier, none of the USB devices I've tried show up anywhere in dmesg.  The only mention of USB-anything is during the initial system probe when the kernel initializes the various drivers.
<AAA> VanessaE  anything in lsusb ?
<scar_> I've got a problem with old geforce cards (anything from 2 mx up to mx 440), with nouveau I can't change my screen to 1280x1024, with proprietary nvidia-96 x is broken (known issue with old cards), with vesa i have same problem as nouveau and finnaly with nv driver it works under 1280x1024 provided that i use a custom xorg.conf but still no 2d rendering
<VanessaE> AAA: four "root hub" entries.
<VanessaE> (each at a different address, three 1.1's and a 2.0)
<yillkid> AAA: Sorry, I don't understand want are you talking about, sorry my poor English .
<AAA> VanessaE  sounds like it doesn't see your usb _at all_ hrm... unplug and replug with nothing new?
<yillkid> AAA: The nVidia driver will spend my 334MB HDD sapce, It's exaggerate .
<VanessaE> AAA: nope, nothing new.
<AAA> yillkid   apt-cache show nvidia-glx-185  <--- Installed-Size: 48
<ubufool> ??? thats one old hd?
<VanessaE> neither the mouse nor the card reader elicit a response.
<yillkid> AAA: yes, yes. But the dependency package is very very lot and big.
<VanessaE> (nor does my USB HD for that matter)
<AAA> VanessaE  hrm... are you sure usb is turn on in the bios? is this a newer computer? what does $ lsmod | grep usb say?
<VanessaE> AAA: there is no USB setting in the BIOS.
<yillkid> AAA: The key point is the dependency packages, :'(
<AAA> yillkid sorry. I don't think I can help you there :(
<yillkid> AAA: Ok, thank you. :)
<VanessaE> AAA: lsmod|grep -i usb returns nothing at all.
<Naresh> hi
<AAA> VanessaE  and you are saying that no usb device insertion into your laptop/pc shows anyting in dmesg | tail nor lsusb ?
<VanessaE> grep'ing for "hci" returns five entries, none of which are USB related.
<VanessaE> AAA:  that is correct.
<VanessaE> inserting a device gets no kernel/dmesg reaction whatsoever
<AAA> VanessaE  pastebin this please. $ lspci -v && lsusb -v
<AAA> VanessaE  with usb plugged in
<cutiyar> why i cant access to youtube with my ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> cutiyar: you dont have flash installed
<doyle> cutiyar: you need the ubuntube version for that
<ActionParsnip> cutiyar: and / or javascript enabled
<cutiyar> not this , the will not open
<rls> rg
<cutiyar> after a few minute will gateway timeout
<doyle> cutiyar: error message or just blank white screen?
<VanessaE> http://pastebin.com/tpyftjD7
<oddalot> you need to install flash to watch youtube
<AAA> VanessaE  and is this ubuntu 10.4? and have you messed with udev on this box?
<cutiyar> error messege
<doyle> cutiyar: what error and can you access other sites?
<VanessaE> AAA: this is 10.4, yes.  I have not messed with udev.
<cutiyar> doyle ,yes i can access to other sites
<VanessaE> (I haven't had much time to mess with anything on this machine)
<ActionParsnip> cutiyar: what if you go to http://209.85.229.93
<cutiyar> doyle, but yesterday was opened
<cutiyar> but i dont y now do not open
<VanessaE> AAA: I had the USB card reader plugged in when I took that snapshot, btw.
<ActionParsnip> cutiyar: reboot your router and / or modem
<cutiyar> i did it before
<VanessaE> (works fine on my husband's Ubuntu 10.04 box)
<doyle> VanessaE: You've tried usb ports on both the front and back of the PC?
<ActionParsnip> cutiyar: if you ping www.youtube.com, what IP do you get?
<VanessaE> doyle: this is a laptop, but yes I've tried both sets of ports (side and back).
<cutiyar> 192.168.2.1
<doyle> cutiyar: the error message is "Gateway Error"? Is there a number with it?
<doyle> VanessaE: other devices work in the usb ports?
<cutiyar> doyle,yesss
<indus> arunkumar413, hi
<VanessaE> doyle: nothing works at all in the USB ports.
<cutiyar> no number
<VanessaE> that's the whole problem.
<VanessaE> :(
<indus> arunkumar413, so dia doesnt not fit your needs?
<arunkumar413> indus: no it doesnt
<indus> VanessaE, the #ubuntu-kernel team might be of help
<AAA> VanessaE  is there a card in the reader? if not can you put one in? do you have an usb mouse or another usb thing to plug in?
<VanessaE> (these are devices I use quite frequently with another linux box)
<indus> sorry i lost connection
<VanessaE> AAA: I have tried my USB mouse, no dice.
<cutiyar> doyle,actionParsnip, http://paste.debian.net/78595/
<indus> arunkumar413, something called electric
<indus> !info electric
<ubottu> electric (source: electric): electrical CAD system. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.09-1 (lucid), package size 10191 kB, installed size 11032 kB
<TheExplorer> Hello everyone, how are you today? ***I'M SORRY, PLEASE IGNORE THESE CAPITAL LETTERS AND ASTERIXIS.  IT IS VERY RUDE OF ME.*** Does anyone know where i can find details on what is or how to, install Ubuntu arm on a device using only HaRET and a 2 x 2g sdio/CF?
<DudeES> I have ubuntu based system and i want to read window 7 through USB
<ActionParsnip> cutiyar: what is the output of: lsb_release -a
<DudeES> ?
<AAA> VanessaE  i'd like to see lsusb -v with the mouse in
<ActionParsnip> cutiyar: use your pastebin again please, there will be a lot of data
<VanessaE> ok, I'm on the other channel now, though I'm reluctant to ask my question there (I don't wish to sound repetative)
<arunkumar413> indus: i tried many but not interested in any of those. Thats why i zeroed on this and trying to customize
<VanessaE> AAA: one second.
<red2kic> /ignore TheExplorer
<red2kic> Whoops.
<AAA> VanessaE  also, you have 3 usb1 ports and 1 usb2 port. you might try changing the usb port you plug into
<indus> arunkumar413, did you try this one though
<TheExplorer> and here i was going for a joke.
<doyle> VanessaE: http://pastebin.com/tpyftjD7
<Gnea> TheExplorer: being annoying on purpose is akin to shooting yourself in the foot. good luck getting that bandaged up.
<bricky> is there a way to either flash my wifi card drivers, tried multiple headers, whatever that is, since they are 'installed' but  not quite
<bricky> working
<arunkumar413> indus: which one electric or BSch
<ActionParsnip> bricky: how do you mean flash?
<indus> arunkumar413, i dont understand why dia doesnt fit in , i heard its good for this work
<indus> arunkumar413, electric
<Gnea> bricky: depends on the card
<VanessaE> AAA: http://pastebin.com/fivngzuX
<cutiyar> doyle,actionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/nzsWkmgG
<TheExplorer> Frankly ive been scouring the net for a couple years off and on trying to figure this out. Frankly im starting to think its as close to impossible as im willing to admit
<ActionParsnip> cutiyar: what country are you from?
<cutiyar> iraq
<VanessaE> doyle, that's my paste from earlier.
<arunkumar413> indus: no didnt try.But does it allow customising the components and IC symbols
<ActionParsnip> TheExplorer: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/ubuntu-netbook-edition-1007-demoed-on.html
<cutiyar> ActionParsnip , iraq
<bricky> ActionParsnip: just jremove them, perhaps if the system could figure out which drivers failed maybe because I cant. :P
<Gnea> !respect
<Amos> hey could someone help me? on ubuntu and cant make a  freebsd 8.0 bootable usb from a iso :(
<Gnea> oh look, it's not there.
<doyle> VanessaE: was just looking at it. Looks fine to me. When was the last time your usb ports functioned?
<bricky> Gnea: broadcom 57x ;p
<indus> arunkumar413, dont know that
<ActionParsnip> cutiyar: try: www.hidemyass.com   and try youtube there, your government may be blocking youtube
<Gnea> bricky: hmmm... built-in?
<cutiyar> but yesterday was opened
<bricky> Gnea: or maybe perhaps install generic wifi drivers, for it
<bricky> Gnea: yes its PCI
<indus> ActionParsnip, i thought iraq has a whitehouse today :)
<arunkumar413> indus: thats why i need a basic program that i can customize. So i choose the BSch for compiling
<VanessaE> doyle: I've only just received this laptop a couple of weeks ago, this is the first time I have tried to use the USB since receiving it.
<indus> ActionParsnip, arent they ruled by americans
<ActionParsnip> cutiyar: tey may hav implemented it overnight. there must be a time before and after the implementation mustn't there
<bricky> Gnea: I can remove it, its not built in to the motherboard which is good, im tihnking thats what Ill have to do
<Gnea> bricky: I don't understand - pci cards aren't built-in, they're pci cards... therefore, they're removeable
<TheExplorer> ActionParsnip, I am to understand that Ubuntu has made its way to the Android phone series (arm) rather recently.
<ActionParsnip> indus: no, they have their own democratic government
<abusado> everytime I flush my iptables remotely my server freezes :(
<bricky> Gnea: its a laptop I guess,
<indus> ActionParsnip, yeah right
<doyle> VanessaE: New dell computer. Was 10.04 the system that came with it, or did you install it?
<Gnea> bricky: oh ok - sec
<ActionParsnip> TheExplorer: that is offtopic here
<cutiyar> <ActionParsnip> , opened
<ActionParsnip> cutiyar: if you can use youtube there then there is some filtering on your web access some place
<bricky> I will just pick up a laptop wifi card if things dont work out,
<VanessaE> doyle: I bought this used actually.
<VanessaE> I don't know what it originally shipped with, but I received it pre-loaded with Karmic.
<cutiyar> ActionParsnip,yes right may be , thanks for ur help
<VanessaE> (my Karmic CD gives the same results as Lucid)
<doyle> VanessaE: in a termainl run 'tail -f /var/log/messages' (without quots), then insert a usb device
<indus> i dont think this channel provides advice on how to circumvent gov blockages
<AAA> VanessaE  yes, what doyle just said
<Gnea> bricky: what driver are you using?
<ActionParsnip> cutiyar: np man
<bricky> Gnea: I dont even know anymore that's the problem lolz
<ActionParsnip> indus: its just to test
<doyle> VanessaE: onc eyou have some stuff in your screen, do a pastebin for us
<VanessaE> AAA, doyle:  zip, zilch, and a whole lotta nada.  No reaction.
<indus> ActionParsnip, ok but a dicey situation none the less
<doyle> ah
<mneptok> cutiyar: are you Iraqi, or foreign military or diplomatic staff?
<Gnea> bricky: ah, perhaps you can get your info together and try asking again then, so that way you won't seem so... trollish :)
<AAA> VanessaE  and you are positive there are 0 usb settings in the bios?
<indus> ActionParsnip, is he trying to use flash ?
<cutiyar> iam iraqi
<cutiyar> kurdy
<doyle> VanessaE: how old is hte computer?
<ActionParsnip> indus: can't even get to the page
<mneptok> cutiyar: ah, so then it is not a military or foreign government Internet access.
<indus> cutiyar, you work in some company ? behind a proxy etc
 * doyle is former Smell tech support... 
<VanessaE> AAA: I've been through the BIOS settings left, right and sideway.  If there are USB settings, they are well hidden.
<bricky> Gnea: I installed some ng-wlan generic crap after giving up on the BCM drivers ,
<bricky> Which failed to install properly, I can run module-assistant and see which ones I have
<bricky> Gnea: also when I log off or shut down, the 'screen' should be blank, (black) but theres error messages about my bcm drivers
<indus> VanessaE, sometimes pressing ctl f1 unhides those settings
<rkavalap> Hi, does changing the username "abc" replace "abc" in all files in '/' partition
<Gnea> bricky: got a log of those errors someplace that can get to pastebin?
<mneptok> cutiyar: WXQ  ;)
<cutiyar> <mneptok> , iam not working in any company , but a company gaved me wireless
<ActionParsnip> bricky: you could add a logout script which unloads the driver, you may get issues if you use a multiple user system though
<cutiyar> internet service
<sercik> hello!
<mneptok> cutiyar: that company may have implemented a filter.
<VanessaE> doyle: I'm not sure of the machine's age, though the labels on the bottom seem to put it in the 2003-2004 range.
<ActionParsnip> rkavalap: the name is a representation of a UID so it should be ok
<indus> cutiyar, so when you try youtube what happens
<bricky> ActionParsnip: not a bad idea
<sercik> i need a little help to start ubuntu
<indus> thisis not an ubuntu question is it ?
<bricky> Gnea: Sure, I wll try to look them up for you
<VanessaE> indus: ctrl-F1 while looking at the BIOS?
<sercik> i'm in textual mode i can't start normally
<indus> VanessaE, yeah
<VanessaE> hrm, ok
<indus> VanessaE, iam sure dell hides most options from users
<sercik> what can i try?
<cutiyar> <indus> , what u meant?
<VanessaE> Let me go take a look.
<Gnea> bricky: that'd be great
<indus> sercik, try booting in safe graphics mode
<doyle> VanessaE: OK, ultimate test, get a usb key, install a bootable piece of software on it, then try to boot to it.
<indus> sercik, i mean, have you finished instalaltion >
<rkavalap> ActionParsnip: I agree with you. But I would like everything including home directory name, and etc to be replaced with the new username
<sercik> indus could you explain me?
<doyle> VanessaE: OR, grab a keyboard and watch the lights on it to see if they flash durring boot
<indus> sercik, what graphics card do you have
<indus> sercik, which ubuntu version etc
<sercik> ati radeon hd4850
<indus> sercik, excellent me too
<ActionParsnip> rkavalap: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=64021
<doyle> VanessaE: this'll at least tell us if your computer detects the device at the hardware level.
<sercik> ubuntu 9
<sercik> i think karmic
<indus> sercik, did you install any driver for the card?
<sercik> no
<AAA> doyle  if the kernel saw it on the hw level dmesg/syslog will say so
<sercik> i only installed ubuntu
<sercik> and then i start it
<indus> sercik, and you never saw a desktop ?
<sercik> i had some problems also for installation
<sercik> nono
<indus> sercik, what problems
<sercik> never
<ActionParsnip> rkavalap: you may have to run: cd /home; sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ./$USER    to set the ownership to the name (covers all bases ;))
<AAA> VanessaE  doyle i agree, try to boot from a usb device and that will rule out the kernel
<ActionParsnip> sercik: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<indus> sercik, press ctl -alt f1 and see if any messages are seen
<indus> ActionParsnip, ya thanks please help him , i have to go have lunch :)
<sercik> indus system hangs completely
<sercik> i can't press anything
<sercik> i also try to remove quiet and splash from grub commandline before start
<doyle> AAA:  exactly. Seperate hardware and software issues then resolve.
<ActionParsnip> sercik: did you verify the ISO you downloaded was good before using it?
<bricky> Gnea: umm, my /var/log/messages file only has june 20-24th hmm
<sercik> wait me that i try to restart normally and try to obtain some information
<abuayyoub> Hello, I was wondering if someone could help me with a video encoding problem? I have some video files ( avi ) that I downloaded and they have 2 audio tracks (German, and English) Apparently they are encoded with GErman as Default. Is there some way I can change this? If so, how and what program do I need?
<bricky> Gnea: my bad it is the 24th
<bullgard4> Synaptic: "libgdata-google1.2-1  --  Client library for accessing Google POA through SOAP interface. This package is a client library to access Google services through a SOAP interface." What does 'POA' stand for?
<doyle> VanessaE: Good luck. I'm going to sleep. If the system just flat out doesn't see the usb device, it's just bad luck, but if the system sees the device then your installation of Ubuntu can be fixed to do the same.
<ActionParsnip> abuayyoub: i believe vlc can do that sort of thing
<doyle> Good work AAA. Peace
<Gnea> bricky: good thing there's a /var/log/messages.0 and /var/log/messages.1.gz, right?
<bricky> :)
<Gnea> it may be .1 and .2.gz
<VanessaE_> nope, no good.  There are definitely no USB settings in there other than an emulation setting for keyboard/mouse
<AAA> doyle  sleep well
<VanessaE_> (nothing that would turn the device on/off)
<abuayyoub> ActionParsnip, I have tried to change some VLC settings but I couldn't come up with anything. I changed the prefered audio to English but it still defaults to German. This wouldn't be a problem but it kinda ruins the idea of making playlists.
<bricky> Gnea: its just throwing me off since it doesnt have any bcm43xx not found
<bricky> Gnea: Yeah
<AAA> VanessaE_  do you have a) usb keyboard b) usb stick ?
<VanessaE_> AAA: no and no.
<sercik> wow this time works
<VanessaE_> I have only a mouse, a card reader, and a HD.
<sercik> it is very strange
<[mu]keiserr> any clue http://pastebin.com/vaKzjggJ
<sercik> i have a question.. where is menu.lst ?
<AAA> VanessaE_  can you boot to the install CD with usb mouse plugged in and see if dmesg/lsusb see's it?
<VanessaE_> AAA: I could try, sure.
<ActionParsnip> abuayyoub: mencoder can do it but the syntax escapes me, see what you can find online while I help
<ActionParsnip> sercik: grub2 doesnt use that file no more
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | sercik
<ubottu> sercik: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<VanessaE_> brb.
<AAA> VanessaE_  and do you have a card for your card reader? anything you could put in it?
<abuayyoub> mencoder, great thank you.
<doyle> AAA: thanks, u2. Yea! Boot to the install cd and see if you can use the mouse! You'r a genus AAA
<AAA> mencoder ++
<VanessaE_> Sure, I have a couple of cards to try
<ActionParsnip> abuayyoub: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=639843
<sercik> grr
<sercik> i can't understand why is neede to change that works very good
<sercik> this is the biggest linux problem for me
<antonio_> i don't want to update a program, how can i do it?
<AAA> VanessaE_  before reboot. unplug the reader, put a card in it and re-insergt
<toothdecree> well
<toothdecree> thanks but no thanx
<VanessaE_> did anyone see where I put my Karmic CD? :)
<ActionParsnip> abuayyoub: better: mencoder yourvideo -audiofile youraudio -ovc copy -oac copy -o result.avi
<cam2camsex> any girl for sex camm2cam
<vu1kan> antonio_ find the program's package in synaptic and you can flag it to not update
<mneptok> cam2camsex: stop that
<VanessaE_> get lost cam2cam
<toothdecree> wrong room cam2camsex
<AAA> VanessaE_  you said 10.4? karmic is 9.10
<vu1kan> cam2camsex i'm certian that's offtopic
<nauticus> rofl
<VanessaE_> I don't appreciate sex advanced by privcate msg
<rkavalap> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the link.
<ActionParsnip> abuayyoub: just change "yourvideo" and "youraudio" with the files you have
<mneptok> VanessaE_: apparently that's already been done
<_slax0r_> hi, how can I check on ubuntu for installed packages?
<VanessaE_> AAA: indeed I did.  I am running Lucid, but at present I only have a Karmic disc handy to boot from
<ActionParsnip> _slax0r_: dpkg -l | less     will show all installed packages
<VanessaE_> (if I can figure out where I put it)
<Fatos> Hi there
<abuayyoub> ActionParsnip, but the audio's are in the AVI file. all i know is track 1 is german ( which I want to remove) and track 2 is English. I don't have any specific information on the audio track file names or formats
<AAA> VanessaE_  I'm very curious to see dmesg and lsusb when the card is in the usb reader
<_slax0r_> thanks
<ActionParsnip> abuayyoub: do you not have 3 files, the video, the german audio file and the english audio file?
<abuayyoub> ActionParsnip, no, I just have one AVI file
<mneptok> abuayyoub: IIRC, VLC can strip out particular audio tracks.
<ActionParsnip> abuayyoub: not sure then
<abuayyoub> mneptok, You can do it with VLC? how?
<Robin___> I have bad sectors on my hard drive.
<Robin___> It passed the SMART assesment.
<mneptok> abuayyoub: i *think* i remember doing it with VLC.
<Robin___> But I don't know what to do about the sectors.
<AAA> abuayyoub  you can tell mencoder which audio track to use pretty simple
<VanessaE_> ok, located my boot CD.
<Robin___> 317 bad sectors.
<ActionParsnip> Robin___: the drive is dying, grab a new one asap
<Robin___> Is that the whole hard drive?
<Robin___> Oh..
<abuayyoub> AAA,  ok I will try Mencoder now.
<Robin___> ;_;
<ActionParsnip> Robin___: they will spread and the drive will become uselesss. Make sure your backups are recent
<ubufool> what does the webclient do in "transmission"???
<AAA> abuayyoub  -alang de
<ActionParsnip> you can connect to the web interface and manage your torrents
<sercik> if you like transmission you could try transgui
<vu1kan> Robin__ i used a 30gb drive with about 3gb worth of bad sectors for about a year under 8.04...worked fine for me, it's just some of my files would get corrupt
<Batch> hi guys
<sercik> but if you only use transmission loically weg gui or transgui is not needed
<Batch> im trying to use program from milworm
<AdvoWork> how can i tell if port 10000 is open, or if webmin is running? its installed, normally works, but if i goto ip:10000 it doesnt work today
<Batch> but says
<Batch> http://pastebin.com/4mNCW4kV
<ActionParsnip> ubufool: some apps plug into transmissions we interface like transdroid for Android phones and you can even click links in the browser and it will tell the server to download stuff
<ubufool> vulkan...you could defragment and fix that?
<Batch> fuck
<FloodBot3> Batch: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cam2camsex> wants a dad show me how I can install the Adobe Flash Player
<VanessaE_> AAA: ok, before the reboot as requested - plugging the reader in with the card already inserted does nothing at all - no response from the kernel in dmesg
<OpenSourcedNick> what's the big woop about dropbox? I don't get it...
<ActionParsnip> !webmin | AdvoWork:
<ubottu> AdvoWork:: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<nauticus> Robin__: check reallocated sector count in SMART
<vu1kan> ubufool i never tried, i just upgraded to a 130gb
<ActionParsnip> cam2camsex: can you use http://pastebin.com to give the output of: uname -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf    thanks
<ubufool> xD
<AdvoWork> ActionParsnip, its an old ubuntu system though.. why would it stop working overnight?
<ubufool> i almost never trash hd's.. unless it gets a virus i can't remove or format over...
<ActionParsnip> !ot | OpenSourcedNick
<ubottu> OpenSourcedNick: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<AAA> VanessaE_  crazy.... try to reboot to the CD and see if lsusb/dmesg sees it. it is really starting to sound like a hw problem.  that chipset is new enough to work with a 2.6.2x kernel
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: its not compatible with the config file system ubuntu and debian use
<ubufool> i've got like 4 barracuda's that need new pcb...xD
<VanessaE_> AAA: here's lsusb, before I reboot:  http://pastebin.com/3FLP3pcF
<VanessaE_> (the reader is still plugged in)
<vu1kan> ubufool i didn't trash it...i'm using it on an old compaq as a webserver...but this is ot
<AAA> VanessaE_  also, can you change your bios boot order to boot from usb? try that with the reader and a card plugged in
<AdvoWork> ActionParsnip, but, its worked for 2 years, every day with no problems, theres no changes, so why would it fail now
<bricky> Gnea: I found some errors if you would still like to take a look,
<VanessaE_> AAA:  The card contains no bootable imagery.  Will that matter?
<gryllida> help!
<vu1kan> does anybody know the syntax of the command to quit and restart the panel?
<gryllida> I want to change background color in lynx. Can't find such an option.
<AAA> VanessaE_  shouldn't to the bios, no
<Monah> тест
<gryllida> vu1kan: reboot
<gryllida> !ru | Monah
<ubottu> Monah: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<VanessaE_> ok, brb
<ubufool> peace out guys
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: i can only tell you what the bot says dude
<AAA> VanessaE_  the excercise is to see if the bios sees the device
<bricky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/454327/     <--- fixable perhaps? maybe? :O if not im done :)
<vu1kan> gryllida which background are you trying to change?
<EvilTrek> hi i have a question.  I'd like to run byobu when i start the terminal, unless byobu is already running in which case i want it to run byobu -r.  How can I do this in .bashrc?
<gryllida> vu1kan: webpage background in lynx, I want it be white
<AAA> EvilTrek  you'll need an if then statement. I don't have the rc entry for you though
<mneptok> EvilTrek: ps + grep + if/else?
<vu1kan> gryllida i think that's in system>prefs>appearance
<EvilTrek> mneptok:  how exactly would i do that, as in what's the if's conditional statement?  (NOTE: I am not familiar to .bashrc's if statement :P)
<gwda> is there a programming chan specific to linux?
<ActionParsnip> gwda: #linux
<AAA> mneptok  I think it is easier than that. bash has a builtin for determining if a proc is running EvilTrek
<AdvoWork> ActionParsnip, thanks for the help.. it was somehow stopped, i did /etc/init.d/webmin start and its fine now..
<gwda> programming...
<gwda> gtk to be specific
<mneptok> AAA: wouldn't know. i'm a zsh user.
<ActionParsnip> gwda: i'd ask in #gtk if it exists or #gnome
<EvilTrek> AAA: question is how would I go about setting that to check in the if
<EvilTrek> o.O
<rkavalap> ActionParsnip: Quick question, I can't login as root to using the login screen to change the username. How can login as root using the login screen ?
<mikubuntu> i installed 10.04 on my friends machine, which has a cd drive top, and a dvd drive below.  the manual eject button on the dvd drive seems to be broken, and there is no pinhole to open it with a paper clip.  how would i set a panel launch command to open that drive?  on my laptop i set one just with the command 'eject' which works to open my singular cd/dvd drive, and it works great.
<Gnea> bricky: okay
<AAA> EvilTrek  it's on the tip of my tongue, but I can't pull it off
<ActionParsnip> !noroot | rkavalap
<ubottu> rkavalap: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<ActionParsnip> rkavalap: you dont need to log in as root and it isn't advised
<bricky> Gnea: that's the error I got after installing that previous file
<EvilTrek> AAA: could I do like " if [pidof byobu | grep = ""] "  or something, or am i completely crazy and that won't work
<ActionParsnip> rkavalap: you have sudo and gksudo if you need any admin access as your user will be in the admin group
<yskas> Good Day Guys
<VanessaE> ok, back, this time using the PC
<yskas> i just moved over to ubunut for various reason
<yskas> and i am finding that it is very unresponsive
<rkavalap> ActionParsnip: without logging into root how can I change my username which is the only other user on the machine ?
<yskas> why is this and how does one sort it out
<VanessaE> (hm, hands got used to the laptop keyboard...the regular one feels weird now. :-)  )
<Gnea> bricky: what's the error?
<iceroot> rkavalap: its not good to login as root on the shell, because sudo is doing the job but using root with gdm is the badest idea you can have in the gnu/linux world.
<ActionParsnip> rkavalap: use sudo and gksudo as I said
<bullgard4> Synaptic: "libgdata-google1.2-1  --  Client library for accessing Google POA through SOAP interface. This package is a client library to access Google services through a SOAP interface." What does 'POA' stand for?
<Gnea> bricky: oh, just saw the url
<AAA> EvilTrek  yeah, you are on the right track.  define that as a new function in your bashrc
<VanessaE> the laptop gave no indication that it had tried to boot from the card reader.
<bricky> hehe okay
<Gnea> bricky: you're on 10.04?
<vu1kan> bullgard4 i think it means 'point of access', but i'm not sure
<bricky> yes
<appleseed> Hello happy friends, I've a little problem and I hope someone could give advice. You know after you've done a kernel update, then you have to re-Activate the NVIDIA drivers through Hardware Drivers. When I open Hardware Drivers however, I get a Jockey crash. How can I re-activate my NVIDIA drivers in the Shell?
<bricky> Gnea: yes
<AAA> VanessaE  does the install see the usb stuff?
<Gnea> bricky: and where did you download the source from? repository or broadcom's website?
<rkavalap> ActionParsnip: I agree logging into root using gdm is bad idea. But I can't change the user which is running according to the usermod manpage.
<AAA> VanessaE  ctl-alt-f4 I think for  a new shell
<bullgard4> vu1kan: hm
<bricky> Gnea: yes it was a repo
<Gnea> bricky: bcm5700-source ?
<bricky> Gnea: .. yes
<ActionParsnip> rkavalap: i'd make a new user then to use and change the user that way, make sure it is a member of admin so it can use sudo etc
<bricky> That's correct
<Joshmuffin> Hello is anyone able to help me: I have 3 partitions sda1 with backtrack installed sda2 with ubuntu 10.04 and sda3 with ubuntu 10.10 and i cant boot to any of them
<vu1kan> bullgard4 just an semi-educated guess
<Gnea> bricky: odd, it should have installed everything you'd need... are you sure your build environment is fully setup?
<VanessaE> one sec
<bricky> Gnea: not sure
<VanessaE> checking..
<bullgard4> vu1kan: I am trying to get a confirmation on your guess.
<Gnea> bricky: well I just installed it and it looks like I'm missing my kernel source tree :)
<yskas> also why is compiz using up 90 percent of my one cpu
<bricky> Gnea: ahh, oh,
<yskas> never had that with gentoo
<Joshmuffin> How do you repair a broken grub configuration?
<VanessaE> AAA: please stand by, rectal-craniotomy in progress. :)
<vu1kan> joshmuffin lifehacker.com has a great guide on that...it might be out of date for 10.04 tho
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | Joshmuffin
<ubottu> Joshmuffin: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Joshmuffin> thats no help
<Joshmuffin> its not grub 2
<appleseed> How do I activate NVidia Drivers from the shell??
<Joshmuffin> well im not really sure what version it is
<AAA> VanessaE  that procedure solves lots ;)
<bricky> Gnea: I updated my software regularly, but I hope I am missing deps or something
<VanessaE> CD takes a while to boot.
<vu1kan> !grub | Joshmuffin
<ubottu> Joshmuffin: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<vu1kan> that might do ya
<EvilTrek> AAA: mneptok:  help?  http://starfleet.pastebin.com/pjgbDJW6
<n3m3s1s4u> ActionParsnip, I have loaded again, in windows 7 I have shrunk the drive to give me 100 gig for linux. rebooted all good. Please note the bios sata mode is set to enhanced.... I read something about this...
<abuayyoub> AAA,  if I wanted to do this as a batch how would I do it using mencoder? I found a program called AVIDemux which can easily remove or change the default audio track, however it will take me 20 years to do the 300 or so files I need to edit.  Is there a way I can batch edit an entire folder??
<gryllida> vu1kan: lynx bg color? in system prefs appearance? can't see it there
<AAA> EvilTrek  ;
<meatbun> amazon down or just me
<AAA> abuayyoub  for i in *.file ; do mencoder -options ; done
<Gnea> bricky: okay, I'm installing the source tree - in the meantime, you should go through the checklist to make sure your environment is setup correctly to compile
<Gnea> !compile | bricky
<ubottu> bricky: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<AAA> EvilTrek  errr. s/else/then?
<VanessaE> ok, CD is booted.
<bricky> Gnea: okie on it
<Gnea> bricky: just make sure you took care of those steps and try again
<ennui> any linnux friendly portable music players?
<AAA> VanessaE  dmesg | grep -i usb
<VanessaE> AAA: same stuff as before
<Gnea> ennui: 'portable'?
<bricky> Gnea: I will do that and then Ill let you know :)
<AAA> VanessaE  your hw is b0rk
<iceroot> ennui: any not from apple
<Gnea> bricky: okay - just an FYI, I have to sleep soon
<VanessaE> it scans the USB chips, loads the driver, enumerates the ports and hubs, and that's it.
<IceGuest_75> i need help please
<ennui> iceroot: yeah I have an iPod 6G and I can't get any alternate firmware to get it to play flac :(
<vu1kan> gryllida in the apperances dialouge, if you hit customize on the theme tab, then hit the colors tab there's a 'windows' parameter...is that set to #FFFFFF?
<Gnea> IceGuest_75: please explain your problem and someone will likely try to help
<AAA> VanessaE  you can try and load some usb modules with debug, but it really sounds like you have bad hardward
<bricky> Gnea: okay, well its downloading stuff so that's good
<VanessaE> AAA: I was afraid you'd say that :(
<bricky> from auto make and whatnot
<Gnea> cool
<AAA> VanessaE  does the mouse and the card reader work on other computers?
<Gnea> unpacking the source now
<IceGuest_75> okay, after a partial upgarde I no more able to install any software
<EvilTrek> AAA: sorta there... one last issue: http://starfleet.pastebin.com/PsqTJ40K
<adi__> #karo
<VanessaE> AAA: yep.  I am using that very mouse now on this PC, and the card reader gets used every couple of days on my husband's box (both run Linux)
<vu1kan> gryllida if that doesn't do it for ya, i dunno what would...you might wanna try re-asking the channel
<AAA> VanessaE   *gasp* have you booted this laptop with windows and seen the usb stuff work?
<abuayyoub> AAA, so " mencoder -i *.folder  ???
<Malevolence> gryllida, Just right click desktop and set the background
<abuayyoub> AAA, sorry I lost the last command you sent
<VanessaE> AAA: no, I have not.  I don't suppose there's a Windows LiveCD out there somewhere? :)
<VanessaE> G*d forbid I have to install that OS for any reason :)
<vu1kan> Malevolence gryllida wants to set webpage backgrounds to white, do you maybe know where you would do that?
<EvilTrek> VanessaE:  such things (Windows CDs that are free) are normally illegal.
<AAA> abuayyoub  no, a for loop. if you just encode everything in the folder, you'll get one bit -o output.file. for i in files ; do mencoder --stuff ; done. it is a bit more complex than that, but that is the jist
<vu1kan> VanessaE check out livecd.com(i think that's it...gonna check here)
<VanessaE> EvilTrek, I know.  I already have legit copies (leftover from my husband's last days as a windows user)
<Gnea> bricky: okay, I know my environment is setup correct, but I'm looking at the Makefile and it's so full of fail it's not even funny
<meatbun> amazon down or just me
<AAA> abuayyoub  for i in file ; do mencoder --options -o $file.convert ; done
<EvilTrek> AAA: any ideas?  http://starfleet.pastebin.com/PsqTJ40K
<DudeES> how can i change or assign file system while running Window7 setup through USB on Ubuntu based system?
<AAA> abuayyoub  or -o $i.convert rather
<vu1kan> meatbun check at http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com
<EvilTrek> meatbun:  http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/amazon.com
<sebsebseb> Hi
<IceGuest_75> if i run sudo dpkg --configure -a i get error processing mysql server
<vu1kan> VanessaE i was wrong...it's livecdlist.com
 * VanessaE looks
<Gnea> sebsebseb: hey
<AAA> EvilTrek  sorry, too late tonight for me to debug bash
<c3l> how do I print physical discs?
<EvilTrek> AAA: :(
<bricky> Gnea: so that means, its a bunch of balogne?
<EvilTrek> AAA: its only the first part that seems to be the issue... it reads the second part well.
<sebsebseb> Gnea: Hey
<meatbun> vu1kan: EvilTrek okl down for everyone
<EvilTrek> anyone able to help me with bash debugging? http://starfleet.pastebin.com/PsqTJ40K
<Gnea> bricky: no, broadcom just doesn't directly support it, and, as is usual when linux software is developed, things change that these companies can't keep up with, so they have to hire someone else and no one knows what's going on anymore
<Gnea> sebsebseb: you any good with broadcom drivers?
<AAA> EvilTrek  try to s/"/'
<bricky> Gnea: Thanks for the help so its not totally my fault woohoo, thanks man, I have had plenty of fails
<sebsebseb> Gnea: no
<corpse> i just got a new router today, i have gotten most of my services working again except my ssh. when i try to log in via putty i get "server unexectedly closed the connection" and when i try to restart ssh i get "ssh: connect to host restart port 22: connection timed out"
<Gnea> bricky: well, it can probably be worked around, I just don't have the time to do so right now, perhaps someone else around here does
<EvilTrek> AAA: nope, still doing it, says "missing ] character"
<Gnea> bricky: anyway, good luck :)
<bricky> Gnea: Thanks alot
<Gnea> sebsebseb: ah ok - gotta sleep
<bricky> Have yourslef a good night
<bricky> :)
<Gnea> cheers
<bricky> yup lol
<VanessaE> well I think I better just put this down for the night.  I'm getting too tired to argue with this machine :-/
<AAA> EvilTrek  I don't grok your 'grep =' syntax. try without the =. like $ grep ''
<bricky> cheers
<EvilTrek> AAA: nope same issue
<VanessaE> night.
<EvilTrek> AAA:  i'll ask in #bash
<AAA> VanessaE  that laptop is possessed by demons I say!
<EvilTrek> or ##linux
<VanessaE> AAA: I hope not! :(
<VanessaE> better to be possessed by daemons anyway.
<VanessaE> :)
<Malevolence> lol
<sercik> hello!
<sercik> it is possible to install gcc 3 ?
<tweuer> hello
<sercik> i can't find the package with apt-cache
<AAA> EvilTrek  maybe if -x ? I'm guessing...
<EvilTrek> AAA: hence why i'm asking in bash's channel
<IceGuest_75> if i run sudo dpkg --configure -a i get error processing mysql server
<TheExplorer> How do I stop X from starting on boot? Id like to be command line and decide between Xterm, XFCE, Gnome etc or TUI
<MrEgg964> Hi all. As a non-privileged user, I cannot automount (in /media) a cdrom when inserted. Which group should I belong to for this to work? I tried being member of cdrom group, but it doesn't seem enough. Thanks.
<indus> arunkumar413, any luck?
<sercik> TheExplorer: you only need to disable autologin
<tsimpson> MrEgg964: plugdev, which users are usually in by default
<arunkumar413> indus: mailed the author of the program for help
<AAA> MrEgg964  did you log out and log back in?
<indus> arunkumar413, ya thats good
<indus> arunkumar413, is he a jap?
<TheExplorer> sercik, I mean I want my login propt to be commandline not GUI (GDM)
<sercik> indeed you told how to choose from xfce gnoe etc etc
<sercik> if you want commandline you could disable gdm in init.d
<MrEgg964> tsimpson; AAA : yes, I did log out and back in. Am also part of plugdev. The cdrom does automount when I log in with my admin account.
<indus> arunkumar413, its a qt app
<indus> arunkumar413, give me that link again of the software
<sercik> TheExplorer: try ctrl-alt-f1 then login and then sudo telinit 3
<AAA> MrEgg964  what does this say? $ cat /etc/group|grep cdrom
<arunkumar413> indus: http://www.suigyodo.com/online/e/index.htm
<sercik> TheExplorer: in runlevel 3 graphic is not started by default ok?
<AAA> MrEgg964  and are you able to sudo into root from that same account?
<TheExplorer> sercik, i understand
<TheExplorer> thankyou
<indus> arunkumar413, according to the link, it says no compile needed
<indus> arunkumar413, with the may 5 release
<MrEgg964> AAA : cdrom:x:24:fred,philippe   --> fred is admin, philippe is user
<arunkumar413> indus: its needed
<arunkumar413> indus: without compiling how does it work
<hypercity> isit posible to have mail notification in the memenu withbout evolution window opened?
<kraut> moin
<indus> arunkumar413, well the run time libs are included it says, so its an executable probably
<Ssalif00> wireless keyboard won't work at GRUB level, won't let me choose available OS, HELP
<MrEgg964> AAA: and here is my fstab entry : /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<appleseed> The answer to how to reconfigure Nvidia drivers in the shell is : sudo nvidia-xconfig  <--- that worked for me, thanks for all your help...
<indus> arunkumar413, just have to move the runtime libs to folder or something , have you read that
<arunkumar413> indus: may be it only works on windows
<arunkumar413> indus: no
<indus> arunkumar413, try
<alexh10> So im having a problem with ubuntu lucid. with integrated intel graphics. something to do with the xserver. so should I downgrade to Ubuntu jaunty???
<indus> arunkumar413, doesnt mention if its windows or linux
<indus> arunkumar413, The runtime library included in this package doesn't need the installing process. After you copy the runtime library folders into the same folder as the executable files, BSch3V is ready to use. It is useful to carry the BSch3V environment in USB flash memory.
<arunkumar413> indus: those run time libraries may work only on windows
<indus> arunkumar413, maybe
 * gryllida waves to EvilTreak and reads up
<AAA> MrEgg964  and $ mount /media/cdrom0 as phillip doesn't work?
<arunkumar413> indus: can u try for me.i have slow internet connection
<gryllida> ok
<indus> arunkumar413, lol ok
<MrEgg964> AAA: Manual mount, you mean? I'll give that a try.
<indus> arunkumar413, but the download is stuck for me
<gryllida> so! how do I change bg color in lynx?
<indus> arunkumar413, ill try at home latre on
<arunkumar413> indus:ok
<indus> arunkumar413, and update you tomorrow here
<arunkumar413> indus
 * indus hates compiling stuff :)
<arunkumar413> indus: ok,thanks
<EvilTrek> AAA: thanks for your help
<AAA> EvilTrek  you beat. ctrl-a r <-- reattach in screen
<MrEgg964> AAA: nope, it doesn't work. Maybe there is something wrong with the cd itself.
<simion314> 11518
<AAA> MrEgg964  anything useful in $ dmesg | tail -n20?
<skoef> guys, i've update my kvm-host, and now my kvm-client suddenly has apt-get issues
<indus> arunkumar413, maybe you are just missing some qt files
<indus> arunkumar413, wait for answer from author
<MrEgg964> AAA: not really. I'm doing this remotely, I can't actually see what kind of cd they've inserted into the drive.
<arunkumar413> indus: ok
<EvilTrek> AAA: i can easily ignore the "Attaching inside of screen?" thing, because that's not an issue.  Getting byobu to run was the big thing :)
<skoef> in fact: my kvm-client has all sorts of network issues, and apt-get update segfaults
<arunkumar413> indus: r u free now
<indus> arunkumar413, yea why
<MrEgg964> AAA: but what you're saying is, with cdrom and plugdev membership, I should be good to go, right?
<AAA> MrEgg964  if you are remote, then ssh in and run that command
<indus> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<arunkumar413> indus: just for some pesonal chat
<skoef> anyone ever experienced such a thing?
<indus> i dont necessarily agree with that factoid
<indus> arunkumar413, no sorry iam not
<arunkumar413> indus: ok
<AAA> EvilTrek  attaching inside of screen is typically a 'non error' it just means you are trying to attach the same screen session to you current screen
<sebsebseb> skoef: Server Edition?
<AAA> MrEgg964  I would think so yes. but if it is an audio cd you can't mount it
<skoef> sebsebseb: yes, kvm-host is 32bits 8.04, kvm-client is 32bits 9.10
<arunkumar413> indus: do you think a 16 bit processor can be used for word processing using linux kernel
<skoef> also, the client complains about: kernel: [40713.005075] no vm86_info: BAD
<sebsebseb> skoef: #ubuntu-server
<skoef> sebsebseb: ok, thanks
<MrEgg964> AAA: ok, thanks. I'll bring my own data cd with me next time I'm at the computer, and run the test there. Thanks for your time.
<sebsebseb> skoef: np
<indus> arunkumar413, lol no idea
<AAA> arunkumar413  vim/emacs yes
<indus> arunkumar413, trying to build something /?
<Beelsebob> I'm having a bizzare issue with mysql
<AAA> MrEgg964   good luck
<Beelsebob> if I run sudo start mysqld, it fails to start properly
<indus> arunkumar413, which processor is this
<arunkumar413> indus: ya,an e-reader
<Beelsebob> if I then run mysqld manually myself, it works
<sebsebseb> skoef: try there
<j800r> guys, does ubuntu have the same kde version in the repos as kubuntu. wanna try out kde again but would sooner install it on top of ubuntu rather than install a completely diff distro
<iceroot> Beelsebob: error-messages are welcome
<Beelsebob> subsequently to running mysqld myself, the server starts
<iceroot> j800r: yes
<arunkumar413> indus: for reading word,txt,doc,html files
<sebsebseb> j800r: uhmm
<Beelsebob> it leaves *nothing* in it's error.log
<rww> j800r: yes, they use the same repositories
<Beelsebob> nor in mysql.err
<indus> arunkumar413, probably is enough
<sebsebseb> j800r: Kubuntu is Ubuntu just with KDE instead
<Beelsebob> iceberg: as I just said – no error messages
<Beelsebob> just sudo start mysql hangs
<iceroot> j800r: kubuntu is ubuntu with the package "kubuntu-desktop"
<Beelsebob> until I run mysqld manually myself
<sebsebseb> j800r: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<j800r> ah, ok. thanks for that. i'm constantly torn between kde and gnome
<gryllida> :)
<sebsebseb> j800r: oh and I suggest KDM when it asks which log in screen to use, since its way better than GDM 2
<iceroot> Beelsebob: use the binary not the service
<indus> j800r, just keep in mind, the menu will be completely cluttered with both kde and gnome apps, i dont recommend it
<Beelsebob> iceroot: useful...
<AAA> Beelsebob  you can start mysql in debug mode and have it log to the terminal
<indus> j800r, do a multi boot with either desktops
<fishcooker> how to make automated cd installer ubuntu server installation without any prompt, anyone?
<sebsebseb> j800r: indus is not giving good advice
<Beelsebob> iceroot: as I just said – the problem is with the service, not mysqld
<sebsebseb> j800r: no reason to dual boot Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<iceroot> Beelsebob: sudo /usr/bin/mysqld (or where mysqld is stored
<Beelsebob> mysqld starts if I run it myself
<indus> sebsebseb, thanks
<sebsebseb> j800r:  just have htem both installed, and log in to the one you want from the log in screen
<Beelsebob> iceroot: again, for the third time – mysqld starts if I run it manually
<iceroot> Beelsebob: ah ok didnt read that
<Beelsebob> before I run it manually sudo start mysql doesn't work
<AAA> Beelsebob  start it in debug with log to the term
<Beelsebob> after I run it manually sudo start mysql does work
<gryllida> j800r: you don't dual boot them, just install both gnome and kde gui packages and choose when logging on, they still share same kernel
<sebsebseb> indus: dual boot is silly for that, a virtual machine on the other hand could be good,  since that way can run Gnome and KDE at the same time
<Beelsebob> AAA: AGAIN! The problem is *not* with mysql – it's with upstart
<gryllida> sebsebseb: hey, any idea how to change lynx webpages background to white, it
<j800r> tbh, only reason i ever really kept comming back to gnome was for gwibber. but i think i have a way round that now
<gryllida> s black now
<iceroot> Beelsebob: sometimes its better to write everything in one line so we dont have to search for the usefull/important infos in the whole channel
<sebsebseb> gryllida: uhmm?
<AAA> Beelsebob  ah, sorry. sys v here. no hablo upstart :(
<n3m3s1s4u> anyone know how to fix nvstor64.sys blue screen after installing ubuntu 10.04 on a windows 7 64 bit machine???
<anodesni> I'm outside in the heat, my HDD becomes hot! hdparm is on 254. By setting it to 128 I have 90 load cycles per hour, too much. Can I fix this?
<iceroot> n3m3s1s4u: ##windows
<sebsebseb> j800r: you can run Gwibber in KDE as well, also there is a facebook  applet or whatever for KDE
<gryllida> sebsebseb: I opened google.com in Lynx web browser, it has dark background :-(
<j800r> is the ubuntu one store available in amarok as well or is it Rhythmbox or bust?
<sebsebseb> j800r: Facebook has something social as well,  some sort of widget or whatever they are called in KDE
<ddilinger> Beelsebob: so what happens? where does it get stuck?  does the mysql process ever get started, does the /etc/init.d/mysql script get run?  throw some debugging lines in there its all shell script :P
<sebsebseb> gryllida: Lynx is text only, its meant to be black background, with white text
<sebsebseb> gryllida: runs in terminal
<ddilinger> although i always found lynx to be blah,  try w3m :)
<gryllida>  sebsebseb, but the default for this terminal is black text, white backround
<AAA> Gytis  links2 has graphix support
<sebsebseb> j800r: only Rythombox,  and Banshee with another program
<Beelsebob> ddilinger: sudo start mysql hangs, and does not start any mysqld process
<sebsebseb> j800r: you can run those in KDE as well
<ddilinger> Beelsebob: does it run the script /etc/init.d/mysql?
<ddilinger> Beelsebob: does it start if you use /etc/init.d/mysql start instead of start mysql ?
<indus> sebsebseb, what you said is another option , but read what i said before you comment, the menu clutter is a fact
<j800r> can you still use ubuntu one music store via web browser alone?
<sebsebseb> gryllida: uh I don't know, been quite a long while since I used Lynx
<duxbuz> anyone help with Xwindows prob, cannot start x unless i run as sudo
<Beelsebob> ddilinger: no, it says "oh hey, you should use the upstart script, not the init.d one"
<indus> sebsebseb, a vm takes resources btw
<sebsebseb> indus: having quite a lot in a menu, isn't really a big deal, for most of us :)
<ddilinger> Beelsebob: typically they say that then start anyways
<ddilinger> Beelsebob: its more of a info statement that an actual problem
<AAA> sebsebseb  gryllida links2
<j800r> i mean, if i could purchase and download through my browser i'd be perfectly happy
<jozefk> this would delete last 22 lines of all html files in directory: sed -e :a -e '$d;N;2,22ba' -e 'P;D' *.html   but the change is not permanent. how can I make it permanent?
<indus> sebsebseb, thats the plague called kde isnt it why people stick to gnome
<sebsebseb> indus: no
<indus> anyways moving on
<gryllida> sebsebseb: I would find it good if there was a way to forbid any apps use non-default colors in Terminal at all, or find a pref in Lynx, I wasn't able to do either; but black background isn't a thing I can read though
<ddilinger> Beelsebob: if you look through the /etc/init.d/mysqld script you can see its still a full start script
<Beelsebob> ddilinger: well, the init.d script produces that output, *doesn't* hang, but also doesn't start mysqld
<sebsebseb> indus: some like KDE, some like Gnome, some like other stuff like LXDE and XFCE
<yoyoned> duxbuz: do you get an error message?
<ddilinger> Beelsebob: hmm,
<sebsebseb> indus: and people that use Ubuntu, use their edited Gnome, because thats what Ubuntu comes with
<sebsebseb> indus: that will be the main reason for most users
<gryllida>  sebsebseb: "edited" Gnome?
<Chymera1> hi guys, how can I copy all the hidden files in my home dir to a backup folder without ~/. and ~/.. being pulled in as well
<Chymera1> ?
<duxbuz> yoyoned:  ye. dcopserver not running
<sebsebseb> gryllida: yeah changes that aren't upstream here and there, in 10.04, will be even more in 10.10, and only a little bit in 9.04 and 9.10
<ddilinger> gryllida: ubuntu customes their distribution, they dont just compile the released code
<gryllida>  Chymera1: cd ../ <- do it several times to get out of home folder to a more topmost directory
<duxbuz> it starts as sudo, tried changing file chmod on ICEAuthority and others mentioned
<gryllida> ok sebsebseb
<ddilinger> sebsebseb: but thats kinda the point of open source.  If you think you can do it better you can, if you think it only needs a tweak to be better you can do that too.
<indus> never heard of an edited gnome before now
<gryllida> :P
<sebsebseb> gryllida:  ddilinger  Yeah Ubuntu developers are starting to do much more of their own thing with Gnome.
<gryllida> indus ^
<indus> sebsebseb, like what
<ddilinger> it starts with integration
<lfidarraga> hola?
<sebsebseb> indus: see above, and if you don't understand, find out what upstream Gnome is, and how most other distros for the desktop do Gnome :D
<j800r> tbh i like what Ubuntu are doing with Gnome, it's the only thing remotely attractive about it for me
<c3l> whats the best tool for creating automatic backups on my external drive? rsync seems to be for remote syncs only
<ddilinger> indus: starts with things like network configuration and whatnot that are not the same across distributions.  Then they find other little things they want to change :P)
<AAA> Chymera1  rsync --exclude '~/.*' ~user/ /mnt/backup/user
<ddilinger> c3l: rsync does local too
<indus> ubuntu hardly changes gnome , i atleast havent seen it
<sebsebseb> j800r: well they got to do something I suppouse, or people will lose interest in Ubuntu,  and Gnome hasn't changed that much since 2004
<yoyoned> duxbuz: are you starting kde?
<sebsebseb> indus: they have a lot in 10.04, but this is off topic,  however if you want to know the details pm
<AAA> Chymera1  --exclude is the rsync arg you want, the other rsync params are very particlular
<indus> sebsebseb, sure
<raj> hey guys there there anyone who can help? I found the best WIFI driver for my wifi and i blacklisted everything else that interferes  however everytime to get my network going i have to type this: sudo modprobe rt2870sta WHy is that?
 * j800r waits for kde to install
<ubutom_> anyone using minitube? Can't skip through the videos with the slider, using 64 Bit, maybe a flash issue or is it generally not possible to seek with minitube?
<ddilinger> raj: add that to /etc/modules
<AAA> raj  I don't know. you can add it to /etc/modules and it will load at boot
<ddilinger> raj:  echo rt2870sta >>/etc/modules as root
<j800r> what is minitube? :\
<ddilinger> make sure its a double >>
<j800r> sounds like something you'd get on a phone
<fishcooker> anyone any experience on installing ubuntu on 100pc... ?
<raj> ddilinger:  how can i load it in modules?
<ddilinger> raj: open up the file and look at it, it will be very obvious
<fishcooker> i need to create cd installer, the automated one... without any prompt... or interactive mode
<ubutom_> j800r, a youtube player in the repos
<j800r> wow, never heard of that
<j800r> i just watch youtube through chromium
<fishcooker> :c
<raj> ddilinger:  so i would add echo rt2870sta    on that page?
<ddilinger> raj: did you read the text at the top of that file?
<fishcooker> anyone?
 * ddilinger always forgets people use linux with a gui and not the command line :P
<AAA> raj  >> adds to a file. and you need to add that rt* line to the bottom of /etc/modules
<AAA> ddilinger  d0h!
<raj> ddilinger:  yes i did. but it doesnt tell you how to add it? what should i type in there?
<ddilinger> raj: hmm, i thought it said something like 'Put the modules you want to load in this file 1 per line"
<nmvictor> how do i download an entire website using wget?
<AAA> mneptok  -r. man wget
<ddilinger> raj: so just add a line and type in your module and save it, reboot should be all loaded without modprobe
<AAA> nmvictor  -r. man wget
<ddilinger> s/wget/aria2c/
<ddilinger> if you have a fast network connection, aria2c much better :)
<raj> ddilinger:  so you just add: rt2870sta    and then save and reboot?
<AAA> ddilinger  better than curl?
<ddilinger> raj: yup, on a line by itself
<ddilinger> AAA: by far, aria2c does parallel downloads
<ddilinger> AAA: either from same server, or multiple servers
<AAA> ddilinger  hot
<xmagixxx> can anyone help me with my microphone, it aint working in ubuntu, i can't select it in sound settings so i guess it's the driver
<AAA> raj  any module listed on 1 line in /etc/module will be loaded on boot
<DaHopi> hello, grub2 needs 10 seconds to boot after bios screen.. with grub1 i handt these problem..
<ddilinger> AAA: you could point it at 10 mirrors for the same kernel source, and it will download from all of them in parallel, i can often get 4x the speed with aria2c (my net maxes as 2MB/sec though, if u have a slow connection might not be so noticable)
<j800r> ok, time to boot into kde. catch you on the flipside
<raj> ddilinger:  AAA  THANK YOU BOTH :)
<haier> hello
<AAA> ddilinger  so it handles files similar to a torrent then?
<haier> exit
<ddilinger> AAA: kinda, it also does torrents :)  and ftp, http, metalink, prob a few more
<ddilinger> never tried using it for torrents though
<AAA> raj  np. fyi, you can also put special module params to the drivers there. ex. thinkpad_acpi fancontrol=1  <-- you can find out all the special params by doing $ modinfo <module name>
<raj> aaa thx
<ubutom_> hhm, minitube just froze, seems to be something wrong here, will remove the config files :)
<nmvictor> I have a dream, that one day, computer users will judge and preffer an OS by its content and attributions and not by the time it has been around, fooling and monopolizing the entire market. I HATE WINDOWS!!!!!
<raj> AAA:  thank you this means i can get 150 MBPS bit rate? on this N?
<ddilinger> nmvictor: linux is about as old as windows, of course DOS is a little older
<AAA> raj  that is another discussion. my first thought is to try : $ rmmod <mod> && modprobe <mod> special=foo
<nmvictor> ddilinger: i certainly meant around and doing good in the market
<KriSkoo>  :)  i luv my win 7 cuz all games and programs are make for windows not mac os not linux
<raj> AAA i only get 54M on an N network and N card :S
<KriSkoo> but linux and mac r more secure
<ddilinger> nmvictor: hmm, i guess it depends on the market, i had a linux box before win95 came out.  linux was certainly big back then but only online
<AAA> raj  if there are special ways to modprobe your driver that will give you more speed, then try it! and check $ dmesg afterwards
<ddilinger> nmvictor: i guess the difference is noone else but me at my school knew what online was at the time :P
<raj> AAA thank you
<nmvictor> Gnome 2.30.2 is out, wow
<zoidberg-> /win/win 57
<AAA> krafty  linux and mac are NOT more secure. It's just that the vulerabilites require more thought than the average kiddie can provide...
<indus> nmvictor, whats diff in that
<sebsebseb> nmvictor: I guess 10.10 will be using something like that, since they aren't going to do Gnome 3 by default.
<unsequitur> sebsebseb: I don't see a Gnome 3 adoption even in 11.04, to be hoest
<unsequitur> *honest
<sebsebseb> unsequitur: from what I read it seems, they will use 11.04 and 11.10 to get Gnome 3 ready for the 12.04 LTS
<ddilinger> krafty: it also comes down to market share.  If your trying to build a giant botnet you can get 100x more clients by writing a win virus than a macos one
<indus> we need a new environment
<tsimpson> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<unsequitur> sebsebseb: Well, IMO, I find the pilosophy behind the GNOME shell to be a little confusing
<AAA> sebsebseb  I thought I was hearing, just the other day, that ubuntu and gnome releases were darn near in sync
<unsequitur> sebsebseb: The upheaval in terms of code is huge as well
<xmagixxx> can anyone help me with my microphone, it aint working in ubuntu
<Joshmuffin> can anyone help me i cant boot 2 of my 3 partitions - grub2
<unsequitur> AAA: In the sense? 6 month release cycles?
<unsequitur> xmagixxx: onboard?
<abhi_nav> hello
<AAA> unsequitur  yes, that seem to 'sync' to one another
<nmvictor> what options can i pass to wget so that it does not try to download a file it already downloaded if the download is interupted? It wastes time waiting for wget to try download 100 files it already downloaded
<Joshmuffin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9503735#post9503735
<AAA> nmvictor  man wget
<xmagixxx> unsequitur, yes and ubuntu 10.04
<unsequitur> nmvictor: wget incirporates it already if the download if not interrupted by you
<mavis> 新手报道
<Joshmuffin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9503735#post9503735 - grub2 issue
<unsequitur> xmagixxx: Can you PM me?
<mavis> how do？
<AAA> nmvictor  I know that exist, but I'd man to give you the answer.
<ubun7u> hello
<nmvictor> AAA: id appreciate, reading manpages will sometime require some expertise to understand what to do with the info
<ubun7u> i am in deep trouble
<ubun7u> i just restarted my ubuntu lucid and it doesnt boot
<AAA> nmvictor  pretty sure it is the -c --no-clobber option
<abhinesh> yes
<abhinesh> what happen
<ddilinger> nmvictor: yea, but it cant hurt to type man wget then '/continue' to search for continue download
<ubun7u> it just hangs
<ubun7u> nothing shows up
<abhinesh> at first restart
<Joshmuffin> sorry to spam but can anyone help me with grub2
<ubun7u> i am using livecd now
<nmvictor> thanks guys
<ddilinger> ubun7u: how big is your HD?  my system looks like its stuck sometimes but its just fsck'ing a large HD
<ubun7u> no problem with hD
<abhinesh> yes hell me ur ram
<ubun7u> just 160gb
<abhinesh> ram
<ubun7u> i think it is trying to resume
<abhinesh> tell me
<ubun7u> actually i directly pressed the power button
<ubun7u> 2.5 gb
<teixeira> I need help, gnome-language-selector crash during language change, and now I neither can select a new language (program crash see paste) or run almost any python program (see locale definitions at paste) http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Laru4tuL
<ubun7u> then whenever it starts it just initializes few thing then blank
<AAA> nmvictor  yeah, -c continues a dl and -nc doesn't overwrite your files. man is _so_ your friend :)
<ubun7u> can i make some changes to the hd files?
<ubun7u> so that it would boot up normally
<abhinesh> ubun7u: ram is good
<abhinesh> at first restart system
<ubun7u> i have done that
<ubun7u> tell me more
<ubun7u> plz i dont want to do a fresh install
<abhinesh> at first restart system
<ddilinger> ubun7u: whats the last thing it says when booting?
<abhinesh> use root->restart
<AAA> ubun7u  is this an SLC or MLC drive?
<ddilinger> i think its a nortmal HD, he said 160G
<ubun7u> SLC?
<ubun7u> sata
<AAA> ubun7u  ok, not slc
<AAA> or maybe
<ubun7u> ddilinger it just initializes virtual network drivers
<ubun7u> then just hangs
<ubun7u> abhinash i am on a live cd
<txwsqk> introduce me a web camera software , except  cheese, thans
<br33zie> hey guys -- i can't start my ubuntu partition, i resized my root partition and the remained free space i added it to my home partition
<AAA> ubun7u  what do you want to change? the way it's mounted or....? what do you mean hd change?
<ddilinger> AAA: his system wont boot
<ubun7u> i am on livecd
<Joshmuffin> Grub2 - You must load kernel first error, anyone willing to help - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9503735#post9503735
<AAA> ubun7u  on livecd and it will not reboot after finishing install? or?
<ddilinger> br33zie: whats it say when you try and start?
<ubun7u> no installed already working fine
<br33zie> i get the error, fsck /home [376] terminated with status 8
<AAA> ubun7u  installed fine. then your question?
<br33zie> an error occured while mounting /home ddillinger
<ddilinger> br33zie: hmm, try booting into single user mode and running a manual fsck
<ubun7u> after i pressed power button it doesnt reboot
<ddilinger> br33zie: to boot single user append " 1" to your kernel options in grub
<ubun7u> AAA is there a way to make it boot nstead of resume
<txwsqk> excuse , who knows any other software about web camera ?
<fishcooker> cheese
<fishcooker> txwsqk
<fishcooker> apt-get install cheese
<AAA> ubun7u  if you want to make your computer reboot do this $ shutdown -h now :: to reboot $ shutdown -r now
<txwsqk> except cheese ?
<yoyoned> txwsqk: you can also use vlc
<AAA> ubun7u  $ halt <--- will also stop your computer  $ reboot <--- will reboot your box
<ubun7u> but how can i boot again
<Ssalif00> wireless keyboard won't work at GRUB level, won't let me choose available OS, HELP
<ubun7u> i cant login to ubuntu
<ddilinger> aaa: dont think thats the problem, i dont understand fully but it seems if he tries to boot from the HD instead of the live CD hes on right now the system just hangs
<AAA> ubun7u  press the power button.  sometimes you need to hold it for 2seconds
<br33zie> ddilinger: dont i just hold shift while booting up?
<ddilinger> br33zie: to get single user mode?  i have no clue about shift, but appending " 1" to the kernel options has worked for about 15 years :)
<ubun7u> i am on live cd
<AAA> ddilinger  like grub isn't installed proper?
<ubun7u> i cant do anything
<br33zie> let me try hold on
<abhi_nav> reinstall grub
<ddilinger> AAA: not sure, i havn't been able to determine what actually is wrong, besides that his system will only boot from the live cd
<AAA> ubun7u  does the install complete?
<br33zie> wait, what do i do again after getting into singlue user mode
<br33zie> what command do i run in terminal?
<Joshmuffin> ubun7u, when you reboot can you get to login screen? where you type your name and password?
<ddilinger> br33zie: when you boot in single user mode it will drop you straight to a root console, no X or anything like that
<ddilinger> br33zie: from in there you want to run the fsck program against the hard drive partition that has /home on it
<br33zie> what command do i run
<AAA> br33zie  depends on what you're debuging?
<br33zie> how can i make sure its the right partition
<neo_> สวัสดีครับ
<br33zie> what's the command to list all the partions
<br33zie> partitions
<neo_> คนไทยขอเสีย
<ddilinger> br33zie: well, the thing is it wont be mounted yet
<jkalex05> what i like about ubuntu
<abhi_nav> br33zie, fsck
<txwsqk> yoyonde  vlc  seems  a media player
<br33zie> AAA -- can't boot into my parition, an error occured while mounting /home
<jkalex05> is i can access my files in my partiton for vindows
<abhi_nav> ubun7u, reinstall grub
<ddilinger> br33zie: to see which drives map where you should be able to check '/etc/fstab'
<Beelsebob> I've installed php5-gmp, but php is still exploding at gmp_init() with "undefined function"
<Tony_Harrison> anyone got ubuntu dual booting with arch linux?
<ddilinger> br33zie: although typically that has UUID's instead of disk numbers, have to use /dev/disk/by-uuid/{uuid}
<Beelsebob> anyone know how to *really* get php5-gmp?
<ddilinger> whats the -gmp?
<damian> Beelsebob, did you restart apache2?
<Joshmuffin> Grub2 - ERROR: You must load kernel first, anyone willing to help
<Beelsebob> damian: the install script said it did it, but I can try it again
<br33zie> i did sudo fdisk -l
<damian> i never trust the installers, always do it manually
<abhi_nav> Tony_Harrison, whats the probloem? which os you installed first and which you installed second?
<AAA> br33zie  sounds like a uuid mismatch. are you booted to a shell? can you mount stuff manual?
<br33zie> ok it's /dev/sda6
<Beelsebob> damian: ah, success… weird that the earlier restart didn't work
<mooseburger> I am upgrading to 10.04 and got this error: "GRUB installation failed. Continue?" There is a checkbox beside this statement, and te back button is grayed out, there's only the forward option no matter if I tick the box or not. Should I just close the window to abort the install?
<damian> Beelsebob, maybe you restarted it in your head, but not on the machine :P
<abhi_nav> !pm | Ssalif00
<ubottu> Ssalif00: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<br33zie> so i drop into single user mode and type in fsck /dev/sda6
<Joshmuffin> he did post it in the channel, no one answered him...
<abhi_nav> Joshmuffin, you are talking about Ssalif00 ?
<Joshmuffin> yeah
<AAA> br33zie  look in /dev/disk/by-uuid/ and see if they match fstab
<ddilinger> ssalif00: beyond that if your keyboard doesn't work in grub thats a bios issue, you have to configure your bios to use usb keyboard or something
<ddilinger> Ssalif00: grub doesn't really do any hardware interfacing, it just talks to the bios IIRC
<abhi_nav> Joshmuffin, but still its not the way to pm anyone unknown directly? Wht if I give him wrong info? and hack him? tell him to ask here only
<ddilinger> hmm, thats not a bad idea.  Make some fake packages and encourage people to install them via pm :P
<Joshmuffin> abhi_nav, I'm not saying he should PM, I'm just saying he did post in channel
<br33zie> i am noob, so do i cd into dev/sda and ls?
<abhi_nav> Joshmuffin, its ok :)
<Joshmuffin> :D
<AAA> br33zie  ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<red2kic> ddilinger: Please check your PM. I have uploaded cool screensavers for you to use! ;)
<br33zie> total 0
<br33zie> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2010-06-24 11:37 44d9147f-02be-433a-b31c-ad486e0bb953 -> ../../sda5
<br33zie> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2010-06-24 11:37 6adb620a-00e7-4fd3-a440-50915fed61a7 -> ../../sda6
<br33zie> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2010-06-24 11:37 6E82D83482D8030F -> ../../sda2
<br33zie> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2010-06-24 11:37 C45AA4C25AA4B29A -> ../../sda1
<FloodBot3> br33zie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<br33zie> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2010-06-24 11:37 f6b2b82f-16dd-48aa-ab87-68f9d46685e2 -> ../../sda7
<eitreach> Is it possible to search for words or phrases in the logs of this channel somehow? I know of a conversation that has taken place, but I can't remember when  - and with the web-interface, I only know how to read logs of each day.
 * red2kic jots down all UUID numbers
<Joshmuffin> pastebin please!!!
<AAA> br33zie  those should show you links to sda{1,2,3,4,etc) stuff. match that against your /etc/fstab
<br33zie> ok, hold on
<AAA> eitreach  /lastlog <search term>
<red2kic> eitreach: Sure. "grep married ~/.lolclient/logs"
<Joshmuffin> br33zie, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com to paste large things into the chat
<br33zie> will do so
<eitreach> AAA, thanks. :)
<abhi_nav> eitreach, the channel is publicaly logged ask someone where
<Ssalif00> u r scaring me guys seriously
<ddilinger> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<AAA> eitreach  :) /<command name> help :)
<ddilinger> of course, the data at irclogs.ubuntu.com is raw, but it shouldn't be hard to grab the relevant logs and grep them
<Godfather_> how can i share my printer to my lan? i've just installed cups and it works on localhost
<br33zie> guys could you help me out? i did gedit /mnt/root/etc/fstab and got nothing in the file
<AAA> eitreach  d0h. /help <command name>
<abhi_nav> Ssalif00, dont get scare. its ok :) what is your question? it is like that is someone know answer then only they will answer. thats why
<OpenSourcedNick> Hello, I want to auto-rsync git projects with the exception of the .git libraries, how do I do that?
<ddilinger> Ssalif00: if its about the wireless keyboard, that has to be configured with your motherboards bios.  GRUB doesn't actually talk with the keyboard it asks the bios what came from the keyboard
<br33zie> what do you reckon i do now
<AAA> like :: how to I change the font siZe in gnome-terminal?
<bosky101> hi, i added a user via 'useradd tempuser -p tempp' ,added the user to sshd_config. But i'm not able to login/ssh tempuser with password as tempp. how do i login ?
<bosky101> it says authentication failed
<AAA> bosky101  details please
<defile> AAA, edit your terminal profile
<AAA> eitreach  nope ;)
<Ssalif00> thanx , got u dddilinger
<defile> AAA, Edit --> Profiles
<br33zie> AAA looks like i can view my files on my home partition using the live cd (just checked) but some folders have the x cross on them
<Ssalif00> see guys
<ddilinger> AAA: use konsole :P  zoom in/out mapped to ctrl + and ctrl -
<AAA> defile  hehe, ctrl-shift{-,+}
<AAA> example question!
<bosky101> AAA i've locked myself out of a machine where the only ssh allowed user is tempuser. when creating the user all i did was 'useradd tempuser -p tempp'. when i try loggin in, it says authentication failed.
<br33zie> lost and found folder in /home has cross mark on it (X)
<ubun7u> hello guys
<br33zie> can i repair it through live cd?
<defile> AAA, I'm not sure if that is persistant
<ubun7u> it cant boot
<br33zie> unmounting
<br33zie> and then repairing iot?
<AAA> booi  that user needs ssh rights. gimme a sec
<ubun7u> it just initializes network drivers
<abhi_nav> ubun7u, reinstall grub
<ubun7u> then it just hangs
<ubun7u> how?
<AAA> defile  no, but fatfinger proof ;) the terminal settings are, you are correct. I was just posing an example question :)
<ddilinger> br33zie: actually yea, you should be able to fsck it directly from the live cd
<ubun7u> from live cd can i install to hard disk
<bosky101> AAA, or on a terminal please try 'useradd tempuser -p abcd' . try loggin in with tempuser now.
<defile> AAA, ah, sorry was flipping between channels
<AAA> bschrock  pretty sure you want adduser
<ubun7u> anyone can help me plz
<administrator__> hello
<Joshmuffin> ubun7u, whats the problem
<AAA> bosky101  pretty sure you want adduser vs. useradd
<eitreach> AAA, how do I download the entire thing for.. say, 2010?
<ubun7u> my ubuntu wont reboot
<ubun7u> it hangs
<jkalex05> sucks
<br33zie> ok i unmounted the partition using unmount /dev/sda6 and then tried to check using sudo fsck /dev/sda6
<bosky101> AAA, --password is supposed to be encrypted. so now do i try to login with decrypt(abcd) ? . no ive already used useradd.
<ddilinger> eitreach: a couple lines of python/php/perl should do the trick
<Joshmuffin> ubun7u, where does it hang?
<ubun7u> after instializzing a few drivers
<br33zie> /dev/sda6: clean, 3725/10272768 files, 1032911/41066148 blocks
<abhi_nav> ubun7u, which versino you are using?
<AAA> eitreach  the entire what?
<br33zie> it says it's clean
<ubun7u> lucid
<br33zie> what do i do now?
<jkalex05> ubun7u how did you install
<ubun7u> from usb
<eitreach> AAA, the entire section of logs for 2010.
<ubun7u> it worked fine
<ddilinger> br33zie: it says its clean?  hmm, go ahead and give it a reboot
<AAA> bosky101  useradd and adduser do 2 different things, fyi
<br33zie> ok
<br33zie> let me try that real fast
<ubun7u> then i pressed pwer button to reboot
<ddilinger> eitreach: the easiest way will be a short script to spit out all the numbers, basically just walk through the days of the year and spit out a url for each
<AAA> eitreach  with wget? isn't -R the recursive spider option?
<ubun7u> now it hangs no splash screen
<bosky101> AAA, alright. but i happened to do 'useradd tempuser -p abcd' . how do i now login via tempuser
<ddilinger> eitreach: then feed that url list into wget or something.  a recursive wget might do the trick to
<Joshmuffin> ubun7u, powerbutton as in the button on the computer itself?
<jkalex05> ubun7u splash screen like the purple ubuntu screen?
<ubun7u> yes
<ubun7u> yes
<AAA> bosky101  su <user>
<ubun7u> nothing shows up
<jkalex05> strange
<AAA> bosky101  or use the gdm/x login
<ddilinger> eitreach: be carefull with the recursive wget though, irclogs.ubuntu.com has prob a hundred channels loged not just this one :)
<abhi_nav> ubun7u, might this help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<eitreach> AAA, haven't tried something like this before, so.. :) I'll try wget though.
<jkalex05> probably a driver that conflicted
<jkalex05> with the os
<abhi_nav> ubun7u, http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=reinstall+grub+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<jkalex05> are you dualbooting
<ddilinger> eitreach: howabout google?  use "site:irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010" as the begining of the search
<AAA> eitreach  not sure what it is you're doing dude
<jkalex05> ya you are
<jkalex05> id recommend deleting whatever os you have and just install ubuntu by itself
<ubun7u> no dual boot
<m1r> anyone familiar with: "hda intel spurious response" error on system startup ?
<jkalex05> ubuntu gets kinda jealous
<ubun7u> no dual boot
<Joshmuffin> has ubun7u corrupted by force shutting down posiblee?
<jkalex05> probably
<jkalex05> id reinstall
<ubun7u> might be i dont knw
<jkalex05> try again
<eitreach> AAA, There's been rumours about trash talk in the main ubuntu-dk support channel, so.. I'm looking into it. :)
<jkalex05> format the hd and all
<ubun7u> reinstall again?
<ubun7u> no no
<eitreach> ddilinger, ah.. so that's how to use that. Thanks.
<ubun7u> thts why i am asking for an alternate
<bosky101> AAA, i am now locked out the node. since i am ssh'ing, what password could i use to login?
<jkalex05> ubun7u if your stuck on splash screen
<jkalex05> there isnt much you can do but reinstall
<Joshmuffin> ubun7u, id agree with jkalex05 this time to restart press the button in the top right hand corner
<ubun7u> i would lose my data
<AAA> bosky101  the account/pass you used to install ubuntu
<ubun7u> no splash screen also
<AAA> bosky101  but ssh is not enabled by default. if you didn't turn on ssh, it is not running
<Joshmuffin> ubun7u, salvage it while booted on liveusb
<bosky101> AAA, it was root. but root is not in AllowUsers of sshd_config.
<jkalex05> ya liveusb that shit
<ubun7u> any other option plz
<jkalex05> but you probably dont have a big enoough hd right
<jkalex05> there are no other optionsman
<Joshmuffin> ubun7u, try kicking the computer?
<AAA> bosky101  do you have access to the ssh server? does $ netstat -lnt | grep 22 show anything?
<ubun7u> why would it corrupt?
<ubun7u> i did nothing unusual
<jkalex05> cause you rebooted during hardware install
<ubun7u> just like everyday
<AAA> ubun7u  data corupts
<Joshmuffin> because force shutdowns are the devil
<ubun7u> omg i didnt
<jkalex05> lie
<jkalex05> lies
<Joshmuffin> lier
<jkalex05> ubuntu would be fine
<jkalex05> if you didnt
<FloodBot3> jkalex05: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubun7u> not during hardware install
<jkalex05> ubuntu just doesnt randomly stop working
<Joshmuffin> ubun7u, your only home is to chuck your computer at a wall
<ubun7u> why force shutdown shouldnt be done if it hangs
<jkalex05> no
<LjL> why do i get the feeling this channel is being particularly unhelpful right now
<ubun7u> isnt there a way around it
<jkalex05> because it can be updating the os while its restarting
<AAA> LjL  because you haven't asked any questions?
<jkalex05> unfortunately no
 * abhi_nav agrees with LjL 
<LjL> AAA: well, i have no questions. i'm just seeing what's going on.
 * jkalex05 snorts another line of cocaine
<jkalex05> whats the next question
<LjL> jkalex05: that is not appropriate
<Joshmuffin> Grub2 - ERROR: You must load kernel first, anyone willing to help
<bosky101> AAA, no im logged out and trying to access the node again via root or tempuser. only tempuser exists in sshd_config's AllowUsers. and tempuser's password was set using 'useradd tempuser -p tempp', so i dont know what's real password is.
<jkalex05> joshmuffin the problem is you have grub2
<jkalex05> use grub
<Joshmuffin> bit late for that
<LjL> jkalex05: GRUB2 is the currently supported bootloader under Ubuntu
<bosky101> AAA, any option to reisntalling ubuntu ?
<ubun7u> jesus plz help me
<Joshmuffin> jkalex05, your problem is a drug addiction:)
<AAA> bosky101  reinstall is not needed here
<abhi_nav> Joshmuffin, follow instrucion on grub2 wiki page. you have to uprade grub2 using some command
<Joshmuffin> ubun7u, jesus isnt real
<Joshmuffin> abhi_nav, i know
<jkalex05> cocaine is a hell of a drug
<eitreach> jesus is out of town. will return with second coming.
<Joshmuffin> abhi_nav, i did
<abhi_nav> Joshmuffin, hmm ok
<eitreach> says so on his front door.
<LjL> !offtopic | jkalex05, eitreach
<ubottu> jkalex05, eitreach: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Joshmuffin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9503735#post9503735
<jkalex05> i uninstalled grub2 and put on grub on lucid
<bosky101> AAA, but i'm not able to login via root ( since it's not in sshd_config ) and im not able to login via the only other user tempuser, becaue it's pasword was not set. : /
<AAA> bosky101  do you have physical access to the ssh server? do you have an account named tempuser on the remote computer?
<ubun7u> is there any file that could be changed
<jkalex05> its probably a driver
<Joshmuffin> ubun7u, im sorry bro but there is no other option
<jkalex05> reformat and install
<bosky101> AAA, its on a hosting providers on another continent and physical is the last option. there is account called tempuser on the remote machine created through 'useradd tempuser -p tempp'
<LjL> ubun7u, can you summarize what happened for me?
<ubun7u> yes
<Ssalif00> thanx ddilinger :) u r the man
<jkalex05> linux isnt like windows you cant just do a restore to yesterday if you fux it up
<bosky101> AAA, but im not able to ssh with tempuser@node with tempp. authentication failed.
<ddilinger> jkalex05: depends on the backups you keep :P
<ubun7u> i pressed the power while my ubuntu was resarting bcoz it took time
<ubun7u> the i rebstarted again
<jkalex05> basically he raped his os in the ass
<ddilinger> jkalex05: a copy of /etc along with dpkg --get-selections and you can pretty much get it all back(not counting user settings)
<jkalex05> and now it wont boot
<ubun7u> but it just hangs after initializing couple drivers
<LjL> !language | jkalex05, stop being inappropriate like that
<ubottu> jkalex05, stop being inappropriate like that: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<unsequitur> jkalex05: You can take snapshots of your hard disk if you want to restore
<zaaj> ubun7u - ever try SpinRite?  Commercial app, but if it's a physical problem with the HD...
<jkalex05> not if you cant load
<jkalex05> it
<unsequitur> kmandla: Where's the blog?
<LjL> ubun7u: were you doing anything special when you rebooted? installing upgrades, something?
<AAA> doleyb_  you will need either a) give a passwd to tempuser b) have tempuser access on the server to edit ~/.ssh/identity
<jkalex05> LjL he was updating drivers
<ubun7u> no
<ubun7u> no upgrade
<unsequitur> jkalex05: DVD's, external media
<ubun7u> upto date
<LjL> ubun7u: have you tried booting into recovery mode?
<ubun7u> yes
<AAA> bosky101  tempuser either needs a passwd or an ssh rsa/dsa key for auth
<ddilinger> jkalex05: you can always load it, i loaded ubuntu onto a netbook with only a network cable and another PC
<LjL> ubun7u: have you tried booting with the init=/bin/bash kernel option?
<OpenSourcedNick> any ideas for a public SSH server for me to run a test on?
<Joshmuffin> ubun7u, is english your first language? if your finding it hard to comunicate try a regional ubuntu channel
<jkalex05> lol josh
<jkalex05> thats preety dick
<zaaj> ubun7u - have you tried booting to a Live CD and running fsck?
<ubun7u> LjL how would i do that
<iceroot> OpenSourcedNick: install a local one
<OpenSourcedNick> iceroot: one win?
<ddilinger> jkalex05: was actualy quite impressed by the time i was done, network bootstrapping the install process :)
<OpenSourcedNick> iceroot: on win?
<iceroot> OpenSourcedNick: cygwin
<ubun7u> i can brose my whole diskon livecd
<Joshmuffin> jkalex05, shout us a line?
<iceroot> OpenSourcedNick: linux-live-cd, virtualbox
<jkalex05> ubun7u you might wanna try windows
<OpenSourcedNick> iceroot: installed - cygwin doesn't have sudo and stuff
<LjL> ubun7u: well, in your GRUB menu, you need to edit your kernel command line and add init=/bin/bash on the line where it also says "quiet" among other things. i cannot be much more specific because i've only used GRUB 1, not GRUB 2
<jkalex05> that might work for you
<ddilinger> zaaj: yea we tried that,  fsck came up clean
<iceroot> OpenSourcedNick: then use a live-cd or a vm
<LjL> ubun7u: are you on the same computer you have ubuntu on now? (i ask to know whether you can stay on irc while rebooting and trying stuff)
<ubun7u> yes
<ddilinger> OpenSourcedNick: a VM is prob your best bet.  You can fit a linux VM in a tiny ammount of memory if you dont need X
<ubun7u> on live cd
<Joshmuffin> ubun7u, maybe use a typewriter instead of a computer, there easier to opperate
<jkalex05> rofl
<OpenSourcedNick> http://wubi-installer.org how about that?
<ubun7u> whatever
<LjL> Joshmuffin, jkalex05: stop trolling.
<abhi_nav> अभी मै पक रहा हु
<LjL> ubun7u: please ignore these two
<Joshmuffin> Sorry
<Joshmuffin> ill stop
<jkalex05> im just playing
<Joshmuffin> i got a bit carried away
<LjL> this is not a channel for "playing"
<ubun7u> i need some help and people keep laughing
<Ssalif00> does anyone know an equivalent  to ultravpn used in windows?
<jkalex05> ubun7u try running fsck
<zaaj> OpenSourcedNick: google "Free Shell Account"
<jkalex05> if your using live cd on the pc having issues
<ddilinger> OpenSourcedNick: you just want a test ssh server,  a virtual machine is as easy as it gets
<lost_> i want to manually rebuild the nvidia binary driver kernel module. how to do so ?
<ddilinger> OpenSourcedNick: your virtual machine doesn't even need the install process run, it can boot a livecd
<LjL> ubun7u: well, i'm not laughing. the last part is actually good advice anyway, you can try a manual fsck to see if the filesystem got corrupted
<ennui> can anyone suggest an application for changing fan speeds? I'm on a macbook and its getting a bit toasty...
<iceroot> OpenSourcedNick: www.virtualbox.org
<ddilinger> lost_: hmm, never tried to do it manually, does it not work through the nvidia installer?
<Joshmuffin> ubun7u, what does it get stuck on exactly
<OpenSourcedNick> ddilinger: thanks. I just want to run something before I do it on the DEV server and I don't want to feel silly (don't have direct access to it so I have to try)
<jkalex05> joshmuffin he is stuck on ubuntu splash screen
<zaaj> lost_ are you running a driver that came with an install script?
<Joshmuffin> jkalex05, as in the purple and yellow ubuntu splash thingy
<ubun7u> it initialized couple of virtual netowk drivers then nothing blank screen
<Malevolence> ennui for now just suspend and resume and the fan will kick in on high
<jkalex05> ya
<lost_> ddil : it says something like sh nvidia* -k but i am unsure
<ddilinger> Joshmuffin: i beleive a while back he mentioned fsck errored out and returned 8 as its exit code, which is why we started at fsck
<AAA> ennui  fancontrol and acpitools. not sure about mac compat
<jkalex05> ubun7u seems like you corrupted your os
<jkalex05> that restart probably did it
<jkalex05> infact im preety sure thats whats caused it
<Joshmuffin> ubun7u, what are you worried about loosing from reinstalling? you can back everything up very easily
<lost_> zaaj yes but the script failed to load
<ddilinger> lost_: so the nvidia installer fails at compiling, or ?
<AAA> ennui  and lm-sensors and i2c- stuff in general
<LjL> ubun7u: i've found the instruction to edit the command line in GRUB2. see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Editing Menus During Boot   -   you will need to add "init=/bin/bash" on the line where it says "quiet splash"
<ubun7u> i have a vm and around 10 gbs of data
<zaaj> lost_ can you read the script and try the steps manually?
<LjL> ubun7u: but, try fsck first
<jkalex05> Ljl i dont think thats gonna work
<zachary> hi i have set up localhost. i dont know where the folders are on my cpu for the localhost
<ddilinger> zachary: in relation to what?
<LjL> jkalex05: why not? unless the kernel or /bin/bash are corrupted, it shouldn't touch any other files
<jkalex05> terminal -> cd
<ddilinger> zachary: what program are you trying to use
<lost_> zaaj wait i am gonna check that
<Guest84412> ddilinger, i am just trying to put files on my localhost to work on them
<ddilinger> Guest84412: well, localhost is the same as your PC
<ddilinger> Guest84412: any file on your PC is on localhost
<Guest84412> ddilinger, so where would i put a file to be seen at the root of localhost?
<ddilinger> Guest84412: do you mean http://localhost/, like the web server perhaps ?
<Guest84412> yes
<Guest84412> 127.0.0.1
<ddilinger> ok, thats a much different question :)
<jkalex05> Places > Home Folder
<Guest84412> :) TY SO MUCH
<Guest84412> i greatly appreciate this
<syron> Hey guys, I've a question, my bios says to me that I have 512 video memory, but ubuntu only shows me 256, why doesnt it show 512? :/
<Joshmuffin> syron, what model is your graphics card
<ikonia> syron: how is ubuntu only showing you 265, what are you doing to check ?
<ddilinger> Guest84412: typically http://localhost/ points to /var/www/ on your filesystem
<Guest84412> ddilinger, ty so much for helping me. how do i access phpmyadmin on local?
<syron> Joshmuffin, Ati HD 4330
<syron> ikonia, I'm running the following command in terminal: lspci -v -s `lspci |grep VGA|awk {'print $1'}`
<atcho> abhi_nav:  अभी मै पक रहा हु what's the meaning?
<atcho>  
<Joshmuffin> syron, i have a very similar card :P
<ddilinger> Guest84412: phpmyadmin should do all the magic necessary during install(at least it did on my machine, i use lighttpd as the web server)  just load up http://localhost/phpmyadmin./
<Malevolence> syron, if you have a integrated gpu it can allocate so memory for vid card
<dapeamel> hi guys can someone help me to setup a proxy?
<ddilinger> Guest84412:  err, drop the '.' at the end there
<bosky101> AAA, i pasted the public key into .ssh/authorized_keys on remote, and made chmod 700 .ssh/id_rsa . that should do right.
<Malevolence> I have the crappy ati 3100
<bosky101> atcho, now i am frying
<bosky101> thats what it means
<syron> unfortunately I got this 4330 in my laptop, I unfortunately trusted a friend of mine who told me this notebook would be awesome, but it ain't :/
<Guest84412> this doesn't work for me i get Not Found (http://127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin). do i have to start the web server?
<AAA> syron  it means you are taking the first field from the grep VGA statement and using it as an arguement to the lspci statement
<Gryllida> How do I change webpage default background in lynx or links2 or what other text browser you can suggest?
<ddilinger> Guest84412: does 'http://localhost/' work>?
<ikonia> syron: that's not a factual probe of your hardware
<Guest84412> ddilinger yes it does
<ikonia> syron: that  is simpley the device that the device ID matches to
<ddilinger> Guest84412: then the server is running, somehow phpmyadmin didn't do its magic though
<ubun7u> fsck shows everything is clean
<zaaj> AAA: you may have to make sure the whole path from / to your authorized_keys is NOT writable by group - ssh servers are somewhat paranoid that way
<AAA> bosky101  if the keys match your user and the the user key, yes
<Guest84412> ddilinger, ah wow. should i try to install it all over again or something?
<syron> ok, but how can I see in ubuntu the actual memory of video card, if not using this command?
<ddilinger> Guest84412: if symlinks are enabled, a command like 'sudo ln -s /usr/share/phpmyadmin /var/www/phpmyadmin' should do the trick
<Joshmuffin> * doesnt beleive ubun7u
<syron> and it seems that ubuntu doesn't use all graphic memory, since i'm having a lot of trouble with watching youtube vids, which has never been a problem in windows :/
<syron> sry, I'm pretty new to ubuntu
<Gryllida> Joshmuffin: try it with /me doesn't... command
<ikonia> syron: you can see with lshw - however why do you think that it's not using all your cards ram
<dapeamel> hey guys can someone help me out with my proxy?.
<ikonia> syron: ati have poor "driver" support - that's more likley the problem ratehr than it not using your cards ram
<ddilinger> Guest84412: nah, it might just be that phpmyadmin is only set up to work without configuration with lighttpd, but not apache(likely default web server) .. not really sure specifically
<bosky101> AAA, -vv mode says
<bosky101> debug1: Trying private key: /home/bosky/.ssh/identity
<bosky101> debug1: Trying private key: /home/bosky/.ssh/id_dsa
<bosky101> debug2: we did not send a packet, disable method
<ikonia> syron: 265mb on a card would be more than enough to show youtube videos any way
<FloodBot3> bosky101: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gryllida> !anyone | dapeamel
<ubottu> dapeamel: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ubun7u> fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2 e2fsck 1.41.11 (14-Mar-2010) /dev/sda1: clean, 169836/3481600 files, 6800743/13915648 blocks
<Gryllida> !proxy
<Guest84412> ddilinger, that worked!!!!
<Gryllida> hmm
<ikonia> syron: I suspect it is using all your 512mb of video ram, it just has poor driver support
<jkalex05> I agree ati vid card drivers for linux suck
<bosky101> AAA, why isnt it using id_rsa
<syron> ikonia, yes I've already seen that, I have had alot of problems with my card :/
<lost_> zaaj , i typed make module and got error 1
<ubun7u> see?
<dapeamel> can someone help me to setup a proxy. I want to use privoxy
<ikonia> syron: ok - so it's doubtful it's anything to do with your video cards ram
<Gryllida> How do I change web-page default background in Lynx or Links2 (to white) or what other text browser you can suggest?
<Guest84412> one last q. i have a ton of kernals at boot menu. i only want one to clear up my boot menu. is there any reason not to remove my three other kernals?
<AAA> bosky101  pastebin ssh -vvv -your-options please
<ddilinger> syron: i cant see youtube vids and video memory being related, just cant
<ddilinger> Guest84412: well, the extra kernels dont hurt anything
<syron> ddilinger, whenever I had a problem on other computers on watching flv clips or movies and I've been using windows, it has always been a driver problem :/
<ddilinger> Guest84412: and someday you may plug new hardware into your machine and for some reason the default kernel wont boot anymore, good to have backups to try :)\
<lost_> can someone help http://paste.ubuntu.com/454379/
<Guest84412> ddilinger, oh wow
<LjL> ubun7u: ok then what i can suggest is 1) run "apt-get -f install" to ensure APT is in a stable state 2) install 'debsums' and run "debsums -s -g" to see what files may ended up corrupted, and then reinstall the relevant packages.  to do this, you need to either manage to boot up (with init=/bin/bash possibly), or to use a chroot from the live CD, which is a bit complicated.
<AAA> ddilinger  yeah... in 1999 ;)
<Guest84412> AAA, yeah should i really keep them?
<ddilinger> AAA: you caught me, i been on freenode since before 1999 :P
<magicianlord> Is it necessary to include the noatime attribute with ext2? or only 3 and 4
<Malevolence> Gryllida, Go system>Pref>Appearance then click on the theme u have on by default then hit the customize button and u can change all you want.
<syron> what do u suggest, shall I use the drivers ubuntu gave me in the system menu or shall I use ati drivers from amd.com ?
<Guest84412> ddilinger, if it works fine now then u think i'd be fine removing them?
<ubun7u> chroot thing can you explain
<AAA> Guest84412  sorry. keep what?
<Guest84412> AAA the extra kernals
<ubun7u> LjL with chroot?
<ddilinger> Guest84412: you can remove them, i personally tend to leave them because they dont hurt anything
<AAA> Guest84412  if yo uhave the diskpace. sure
<Guest84412> ddilinger, is there a way to simply not have them show on boot but keep them?
<Gryllida> Malevolence: bg color of terminal? 1st, I don't see it there; 2nd, it's already white by default, but links2 bg color is e0e0e0, and lynx is dark bg, I was unable to change either.
<LjL> ubun7u: well, chroot is a program that makes the system think the root directory is something different than what it actually is. namely, you'd use it on the live cd to make it think it's actually running from your HDD, so that you can try fixing it. however, i'm not sure just doing "chroot /media/sda1" will be enough, i must admit i've very rarely used this.
<Joshmuffin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9503735#post9503735
<ddilinger> Guest84412: hmm, but if they dont show on boot menu you cant use them :P
<lost_> anyone can give hints how to match kernel source to make build
<ddilinger> Guest84412: just look away from the screen for 15s while its booting :)
<Guest84412> ddilinger, yeah i see ur point. just trying to not have a ton of boot options
<Guest84412> lol
<Gryllida> Joshmuffin, mention someone's name, who of us all should click that link, or is it your question?
<Malevolence> Gryllida, So is it just the terminal purple coulour u want to change?
<Joshmuffin> Its a question
<Guest84412> ddilinger, but i have BRUG now :)
<ddilinger> lol
<AAA> lost_  does $ zcat /proc/config.gz show anything?
<bosky101> AAA, http://paste.ubuntu.com/454383/
<Gryllida> Malevolence: yes, when I open terminal it has white bg, but when I type lynx or links2,and open a webpage like google.com, it has a dark or white bg, which I'l willing but unable to change
<Gryllida> Malevolence: s/a dark or white/a dark or grey
<lost_> AA no such file or directory
<ddilinger> Gryllida: which terminal program?
<AAA> bosky101  your key is hosed. rm it an try again
<Gryllida> ddilinger: applications > terminal
<bosky101> AAA, /home/bosky/.ssh/id_rsa ?
<ddilinger> Gryllida: using gnome?
<Gryllida> ddilinger: true
<AAA> bosky101  line 12 of pastebin
<azlon> !kr
<azlon> !ubuntu-korean
<Gryllida> !ko
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<azlon> !ubuntu-kr
<Gryllida> :P
<ddilinger> Gryllida: Edit->Profiles->Edit->Background
<AAA> bosky101  a very common mistake that will generate that error is on the server. your idenity file must have your key ON THE SAME LINE
<Joshmuffin> Gryllida, you can also download themes as far as I am aware
<Joshmuffin> Gryllida, somewhat like irsso
<ddilinger> Gryllida: actually, the color is one tab left of background, the colors tab
<Joshmuffin> irssi*
<bosky101> AAA, i cant access the server/pubkey, so what's the next best thing i can do on the pvt key locally ?
<azlon> how do i move my window buttons? i already tried gconf-editor and editing the metacity settings, but the buttons are still on the left
<Malevolence> Gryllida, Go system>Pref>Appearance then click on the theme u have on by default then hit the customize button and u can change all you want. Is still the way to go you just have to fool around a bit and find what u like
<ddilinger> Gryllida: always the first thing i change in terminals, i have to have a black background :)
<ddilinger> black background, green text, and all is well in the world :)
<Gryllida> ddilinger: it is 'solid color' there in that place where you asked me to look, but neither I know how to change or what it currently is, nor I really want tochange it, it's white bg by default in new terminal windows, it's ok, just these text browsers being nasty
<ddilinger> Gryllida: actually go one tab to the left,  the 'Colors' tab.  Unclick 'use colors from system theme'
<ddilinger> Gryllida: then choose a background color
<azlon> Gryllida, how do i move my window buttons to the right? i already tried gconf-editor...
<Gryllida> ddilinger, the colors tab says "use system colors" but again, default terminal setting is completely ok for me
<Gryllida> !controls | azlon
<ubottu> azlon: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<bosky101> AAA, am searching for cases of -> key_type_from_name: unknown key type '-----BEGIN'
<ddilinger> well, i dunno how to change the terminal browsers, but i know how to make a console readable :P
<Gryllida> azlon: that thing ubottu just linked you to was the 1st command I ever ran in Ubuntu terminal
<Joshmuffin> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<Malevolence> It's already customizable. It's in Edit>Current profile... You even can make it transparent; black background and green texts
<azlon> Gryllida, thanks
<AAA> bosky101  the local key may be hosed. and you'll need to ssh-keygen a new one. that will mean you'll need to add that key to the ssh server
<ddilinger> Malevolence: he doesn't want to change the terminal, he wants to changes lynx/w3m/links2
<AAA> bosky101  I thhink your problem is on the server side
<Gryllida> ddilinger: the color is white, now, but links2 still has grey one, and lynx the dark one, these text browser are still being nasty
<bosky101> AAA, i read ppl having the key_type error menioninging that they had to convert ssh2 private key to openssh . how i know what format i have now.
<ddilinger> Gryllida: the thing is they were designed to work with a black background, so thats how they will look.  They were developed for console usage as opposed to terminal emulators
<AAA> bosky101  how did you add that key to your authorized_keys file?
<augustl> it seems like ubuntu tries to remember some network settings from the installation setup (a virtual environment). Is there a way to nuke/reset it?
<bosky101> AAA, cat id_rsa.pub > authorized_keys on remote machien
<augustl> ubuntu server 10.04
<AAA> bosky101  you can add -1 to you ssh cmd line to test for 1vs2 compat
<AAA> bosky101  >>
<Malevolence> think I found something http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/lynx-colours-how-can-i-do-that-582681/
<bosky101> AAA, it gives Protocol major versions differ: 1 vs. 2
<AAA> bosky101  doublecheck it is all on 1 line
<abys> hello people , im having a problem with ssh , it says : connect to host ... port ... : connection refused
<lost_> how to set SYSSRC path ?
<ddilinger> augustl: well, the network config is in /etc/networks/interfaces
<Joshmuffin> !shh
<Joshmuffin> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<ddilinger> augustl: forexample of dhcp, mine says "iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<ddilinger> augustl: with "auto eth0" one line previous to tell it to start at boot time
<bosky101> AAA, i added -1 to ssh cmd line and it gave Protocol major versions differ: 1 vs. 2, what does that mean
<Joshmuffin> !ssh | abys
<ubottu> abys: please see above
<augustl> ddilinger: I see
<augustl> ddilinger: were does it get "eth0" from? Ifconfig?
<AAA> bosky101  can you logon via ssh with a password?
<ddilinger> ddilinger: eth0 is the first ethernet port, its just standard linux
<bosky101> AAA, no
<ddilinger> augustl: ^^
<AAA> bosky101  is ssh running on port 22 on the box?
<azlon> joobong,
<augustl> ddilinger: my ifconfig only lists "lo"
<ddilinger> augustl: theres even a 'man interfaces' page :)
<augustl> ddilinger: ifconfig -a litss "eth1" and "lo"
<bosky101> AAA, port 1729
<ubufool> alright, one pc makes a good connection to switch pc...but the switch pc is not making a connection to slave..
<ubufool> ???
<AAA> bosky101  and you are giving -p1729 to ssh?
<ddilinger> augustl: intersting, i've only seen eth1 on systems with multiple ethernet cards.  But if your system has eth1 then use eth1`
<bosky101> AAA, yes
<augustl> ddilinger: well, it's juts a virtualbox instance
<augustl> when I installed it (in vmware) it had an eth0
<vistakiller1> anyone knows to use vi?
<augustl> ddilinger: so it seems like ubuntu caches some info about the machine. Wild guessing ofc ;)
<ubufool> yea my etho1 works..but etho0 does not..despite the other pc making a conection??
<AAA> bosky101  on the server do :: $ passwd <user name> then try
<ddilinger> augustl: could be part of it, VM's arn't as straight forward as they sounds
<augustl> ddilinger: :)
<bosky101> AAA, i cant login to the server.
<augustl> I was hoping there was a way to easily make ubuntu forget what it knows about the network stuff
<ubufool> um yea, how do you disable and re enable a nic?
<ddilinger> ubufool: ifdown eth0
<ddilinger> ubufool: then ifup eth0
<DelphiWorld> wowowowow!
<abys> Joshmuffin: Ye ... i  configured ssh with that before but it says me it cant connect to port 1000+ when i said it needs to connect on 22
<AAA> bosky101  pastebin you command to connect with -vvv <--- 3 v's
<DelphiWorld> 444 baned users here? what hapening? that is all because of the world cup i think;)
<ubufool> pp104@pp10:~$ sudo ifdown eth0 ifdown: interface eth0 not configured <<< i knew it! how do i configure it?
<ddilinger> ubufool: what does ifup eth0 say?
<DelphiWorld> ubufool: in /etc/network/interfaces
<ubufool> pp104@pp10:~$ sudo ifup eth0 Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.<< i'll need more then just a location of it's config files i'm ubunew
<Aciid> I accidentally removed /dev/urandom , how do I get it back!
<Aciid> I cannot logout before I get it back, my ssh wont let me in
<Aciid> help
<ddilinger> ubufool: 'man interfaces' for information on how the /etc/network/interfaces file works, ppl go through alot of works writing docs might as well read them :)
<ubufool> !man interfaces
<AAA> Aciid  woah! /dev/urandom is kinda important
<leagris> hello, how can I have coretemp module loaded at boot. It actually allow me to monitor my i7 cpu temperature but by a strange unmatched detection, it is not automatically loaded.
<Joshmuffin> !wifi | ubufool
<ubottu> ubufool: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ddilinger> ubufool: man interfaces on the command line :)
<ubufool> ubott knows nothing of this
<bastid_raZor> leagris: add it to /etc/modules
<ubufool> lol
<Aciid> AAA: I know, how can I regenerate it
<AAA> Aciid  not sure you can sans reboot
<ddilinger> Aciid: mknod should do the trick
<leagris> thanks bastid_raZor, I'll see at next reboot
 * red2kic cat /dev/urandom > Aciid@Acidd-machine:/dev/urandom
<ddilinger> Aciid: mknod /dev/urandom c 1 9
<Aciid> thank you
<ddilinger> thats assuming your system and mine have the same major/minor for urandom ... never actually looked at that before but its prob the same :)
<Aciid> thanks you all it worked got back in
<abys> help : cant connect with ssh , connection is refused on a port , how can i fix this ?
<AAA> ddilinger  but the entropy will be lost
<Aciid> abys: have you checked there is no firewall?
<ddilinger> AAA: hmm, really?  i didn't think the file itself made any difference it just hooked into the kernel
<bosky101> http://pastebin.com/xfmBBbuf here is a diff of two diff machines. one doesnt work. one works. i've pasted where -vv diverts
<bosky101> AAA, http://pastebin.com/xfmBBbuf here is a diff of two diff machines. one doesnt work. one works. i've pasted where -vv diverts
<thalib> does anyone know how to watch tv on ubuntu using the tvtuner card
<tgillespie_> hi all, I'm trying to setup a secure ldap server. ldapsearch -xZZ works as root but not as a normal user. Any ideas why this could be? (error is Can't contact LDAP server (-1))
<thalib> i have one mine works on xp and w7
<Joshmuffin> abys, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ssh+connection+refused+on+port
<bastid_raZor> abys: the remote machine needs to be told which port to be listening on if not 22.
<abys> Aciid: I first tried connecting to my own box , but i run firestarter , do i need to configured it ? I dont have an idea of how
<bastid_raZor> Joshmuffin: that is uncalled for.
<AAA> ddilinger  I am not clear on the full specs. but whst I do know is /dev/?random is what creates entropy
<thalib> ANYONE
<AAA> ddilinger  or stores it or something. I dunno....
<thalib> CAN HELP ME ON GETTING MY TV TUNER WORK
<ddilinger> thalib: tvtuners are a pain, your best bet is going to probably be reading the mythtv forums
<abys> bastid_raZor: Well that configurd in the conf file right? i leaved it on 22
<ddilinger> thalib: might be other software, but mythtv is the only one i'm familiar with that does tv tuner cards(it actualy does alot more, i think its a DVR)
<Gryllida> ddilinger: "They were developed for console usage as opposed to terminal emulators" yeah, I want them be in text, like the terminal, can't they just use terminal bg color (white)? links2 even  has it as an option, but I don't see it take any effect
<rww> ddilinger, AAA: /dev/urandom and /dev/random read from the kernel's entropy pool. They're not directly responsible for creating entropy.
<ddilinger> Gryllida: i mean that w3m and lynx and links were written in the early 90's
<Aciid> abys: yes, if you run a firewall you must open TCP port 22 . that is SSH by default
<Joshmuffin> abys, at a glance the second result seems to be perfect for you -http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=907845
<ddilinger> Gryllida: w3m actually maybee the late 90's
<indus> thalib, hi is this an analog signal
<indus> thalib, try tvtime
<bosky101> AAA, pastebin of ssh using -vvv http://pastebin.com/hSpXkbmL
<ddilinger> Gryllida: but they were all written to be run outside of an X environment, where the console is pretty much black no matter what
<indus> !info tvtime
<ubottu> tvtime (source: tvtime): television display application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-5ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 683 kB, installed size 1936 kB
<abys> Joshmuffin: oke
<AAA> rww  thanks
<indus> ddilinger, tvtuners are not a pain ,
<Joshmuffin> thalib, what TV tuner is it?
<indus> ddilinger, at least for the analog ones,
<ddilinger> indus: i guess it depends on luck :)  i had a hauppage card that gave me nothing but problems
<indus> ddilinger, have you heard of tvtime , its a really simple applicaiton
<indus> ddilinger, mythtv is a monster compared to it
<ddilinger> indus: have not, i dumped the tv tuner card a couple years ago, and yes mythtv is a monster
<indus> i got my very standard pinnacle tuner working with it and watching tv in 5 min
<AAA> bosky101  I asked for -vvv the extra v is goood.  loook at line 69
<ddilinger> if you just want to watch live tv its would be like getting a Dual Xeon when all you needed was a 386 :)
<AAA> bosky101  I don't think all your keys are in the proper place. 3v's would help debug :)
<bosky101> AAA, what does line 69 on http://pastebin.com/hSpXkbmL mean  ( just says my node name )
<bosky101> AAA, ^ is 3 v's
<bosky101> oops. hold on.
<Joshmuffin> How do you show output of terminal commands in to irc
<bosky101> AAA, scroll to line 82 please for -vvv in the same file
<Joshmuffin> like as in fdisk strait into xchat
<ddilinger> bosky101: have you tried using '-i keyfile' to force which key it uses?
<ddilinger> bosky101: havn't been following the debug session, but saw mention of possibly using wrong key
<bosky101> yes line 82 does just that.
<AAA> bosky101  line 90
<AAA> bosky101  $ ls -l ~/.ssh
<AAA> bosky101  you have something wrong there
<indus> !paste > thalib
<ubottu> thalib, please see my private message
<ddilinger> i was thinking the same thing looking over that, but then i tried out ssh -vvv to my VPS and i get the same output, about the --BEGIN and whitespace and whatnot, and the key works fine
<AAA> bosky101  if it were me, I'd try this. : $ mv ~/.ssh ~/.ssh.back  and then try again
<belda> hi. I'm reinstalling ubuntu, and I have separate /home partition, will the classic installer overwrite the user accounts on it?
<dart_> hi...i just installed unity interface.....but when i log into unity session i get a flashing white screen....how can i solve this?
<ubufool> i think i found out why it woulnd't work, my etho1
<ddilinger> bosky101: silly question, but the right hostname?  i spent an hour once debugging trying to log into a machine, problem was i was connecting to .com instead of .net :P
<ubufool> excuse me my eth0 wasnt configure to be a link-or share to other computer?? maybe it will hook up now?
<bosky101> ddilinger, : ) no thats covered.
<ddilinger> bosky101: didn't even notice till i forwarded a log of ssh trying to connect to a coworker, he hits me back 30 sec later with the answer :)
<AAA> bosky101  line 336-337
<bosky101> AAA, the same key is working when trying with another remote server. but not with this node. ( getting the same not RSA key in both, but logging in with workingnode)
<dart_> hi...i am getting a flashing white screen on ubuntu unity interface....how can i solve this....is there a seperate irc channel for unity?
<AAA> bosky101  are you using a dsa or rsa key from the client?
<AAA> bosky101  the bosky ID doesn't seem to be in the right dir
<bosky101> AAA, rsa
<nmvictor_> whats the command to install java?
<AAA> bosky101  and the key is in ~bosky/.ssh/ ?
<h00k> dart_: probably #ubuntu+1 is more appropriate
<AAA> bosky101  because it looks like it is in ~/bosky/
<h00k> !java | nmvictor_
<ubottu> nmvictor_: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<ubufool> hells yea! it works now..and i used the gui and didnt have to edit anything manually woot woot
<belda> I'm reinstalling ubuntu, and I have separate /home partition, will the installer overwrite the user accounts on it?
<ubufool> so why can't i share internet via ip6?
<ddilinger> nmvictor_: sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<AAA> bosky101  or ~bosky/ rather
<ddilinger> anyone know, how much difference is there between official sun java and openjdk ?
<Joshmuffin> nmvictor_, !multiverse
<ylmfos> no
<Joshmuffin> nmvictor_, | multiverse
<Joshmuffin> nmvictor_, | !multiverse
<IdleOne> ddilinger: install sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-plugin
<AAA> bosky101  can you pastebin ~bosky/.ssh ?
<h00k> belda: if you set it to not format the /home partition, it won't touch any of that data that exists
<bosky101> AAA< all dirs are bosky . see 29 vs 62 on http://pastebin.com/xfmBBbuf . that's where it diverts between non-working ( first snippet ) and working ( second snippet)
<ddilinger> IdleOne: why sun-java instead of openjdk?
<IdleOne> ddilinger: just works better (for me)
<ddilinger> i have no clue, its installed but i never use it :P
<IdleOne> ddilinger: but you are right I should suggest openjdk
<AAA> bosky101  19 and 20 do not match
<ddilinger> i just figured openjdk would be in the default package list, if sun-java works better then that is the right solution sometimes
<terrid> hi all
<bosky101> AAA, .ssh ls pastebin at http://pastebin.com/i2dqYTyk
<terrid> recently upgraded my version of ubuntu, tries to start mysql....
<terrid> bash: /etc/init.d/mysql: No such file or directory
<Gryllida> ddilinger: can I force these text browsers to use my terminal's default background color?
<terrid> recently upgraded my version of ubuntu, tries to start mysql....
<terrid> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock' (2)
<ddilinger> Gryllida: dont think so, as i mentioned they were written a long time ago
<Aciid> okey I accidentally removed all /dev devices
<Aciid> how do regenerate most of them
<Aciid> I got urandom back
<Aciid> but..
<olskolirc> do we have a text browser that allows us to see images as well?
<ddilinger> olskolirc: ?
<bosky101> AAA, 55 and 56 dont either , but it logs in.
<ddilinger> olskolirc: might be something useing aalib i guess
<AAA> bosky101  there is no authorized_keys in that dir
<olskolirc> lynx is all text based ddilinger is there one where i can see pics
<Joshmuffin> Aciid, you having fun deleting randome folders in /dev/ and seeing what happens
<bosky101> AAA, this is my local
<AAA> bosky101  need a_k's
<h00k> Aciid: Those are handled by kernel, as far as I know, if you reboot they should be there.
<ddilinger> olskolirc: i havn't seen them displayed inline though, just when you click a link to an image it renders through aalib (turns graphics into text)
<ubufool> how come in ubuntu 10.4 we no longer have access to 3rd party software? via repo's
<Aciid> Joshmuffin: very funny.
<iceroot> ubufool: of course you have
<olskolirc> oic ddilinger
<bosky101> AAA, what do i put in it on my local node ?
<AAA> bosky101  where is that authorized_keys files on your box? shoud be ~home/.ssh/$keys
<Aciid> I rebooted, my system still works
<ddilinger> ubufool: umm, its about all 3rd party software
<Joshmuffin> Aciid, what excatly are you doing
<bosky101> on the remote a_k is in .ssh/
<ddilinger> ubufool: gnome, thats third party software :P
<ubufool> uh..i can't find tweakd?
<Aciid> Joshmuffin: I accidentally mounted my /dev to chroot and deleted all of them
<Aciid> it's an remote server, so i'm screwed if I cant get it to work
<iceman_3233>  Greetz
<ubufool> so i guesss i need to download a possibly curropt version and manually install it after some random googleing?
<AAA> bosky101  on the server you are ssh'n to --> needs to have an ~user/.ssh/authorized_keys file that has the keys listed one line at a time
<bosky101> keys are all in /home/bosky/.ssh/ for me locally
<AAA> bosky101  not by your pastebin
<h00k> ubufool: Was it in a previous install of yours from a ppa?
<masterslakk> hey
<sunta> hi
<ddilinger> Aciid: whats wrong with it?  scrolled up but i only see mentioned of "i got urandom back but " nothing came after the but
<iceroot> ubufool: http://blog.ubuntu-tweak.com/2008/01/22/ubuntu-tweak-has-repository-now.html
<ubufool> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu%20Studio%20Upgrade%20from%20Ubuntu <<>> do i need to restart after doing this?
<masterslakk> anyone there? I'm having trouble with my computer running 10.04.... it keeps crashing when ever i play runescape(mmorpg web application based) game.
<Aciid> ddilinger: I accidentally removed all the devices on /dev I'm now rebooting and praying
<bosky101> AAA, /home/bosky is my local terminal. im trying to ssh into node.  i think i'll have to revert/reinstall . : / thanks.
<masterslakk> it just crashes then restartds after like 20 minutes of having it on
<Joshmuffin> !anyone | master_of_master
<ubottu> master_of_master: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<h00k> ubufool: yes, as that uses a different kernel
<Joshmuffin> !anyone | masterslakk
<ubottu> masterslakk: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sunta> anyone using cyrus.2.3 yet and have a .dsc file I could build against?
<OpenSourcedNick> how do I get current folder location on cli?
<ddilinger> Aciid: /dev is a custom filesystem generated at boot time by the kernel, should be fine
<Aciid> ddilinger: everything is fine, thank god rebooting recreated the devices
<masterslakk> joshmuffin, are you slow...? I did ask my question along with that
<sunta> OpenSourcedNick, pwd
<AAA> bosky101  you don't need to reinstll to fix this. you just need to put you ssh key into the ~usr/.ssh/authorized_keys file
<Aciid> ddilinger: I learned something, never blindly trust an old How-to
<OpenSourcedNick> sunta: thank you!
<sunta> np
<Joshmuffin> masterslakk, are you playing runescape? if i was you i would lie and say im doing something else to save myself the embarrassment
<ubufool> "tweak" is a hex editor "tweakd" is a gui that makes several system device changes to things like video card latency...
<bosky101> AAA, ssh key into the remote node's  ~usr/.ssh/authorized_keys file right ?
<h00k> Joshmuffin: Please be appropriate, here.
<bosky101> AAA, but i cant login in to the remote node in the first place
<ubufool> i'll be back after a restart..
<ddilinger> Aciid: heh, yea i run into that issue some times :)  or i remember how things worked 10 yrs ago in linux and try and change it, then realize it doesn't work that way anymore
<AAA> bosky101  did you try to $ mv ~usr/.ssh ~usr/.ssh.bak and try again?
<sunta> how I fix; Prevu Error: 'Invalid distribution: lucid'
<masterslakk> joshmuffin, are you serious? chill dude... first you even know what rs is... second just stfu
<bosky101> AAA, on which ? my local or remote ?
<iceroot> sunta: where does that error comes?
<h00k> !language | masterslakk
<ubottu> masterslakk: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<AAA> bosky101  you said you didn't have access to the remote?!
<sunta> iceroot, trying to build cyrus-server 2.3.8. reinvoking prevu-init atm
<bosky101> AAA, yes only have local. ok so then it'll be empty. will try.
<ddilinger> bosky101: it really seems you might need to get someone at the datacenter with physical access to make the changes.  Typically the guys in the DC are pretty good about it
<ddilinger> bosky101: does depend on your DC though :)
<Joshmuffin> masterslakk, yeah i played it when i was 12
<ddilinger> Joshmuffin: so, last week?
<Joshmuffin> ddilinger, no! two weeks ago!
<rajeshsr_> hi all
<bosky101> AAA, i get a prompt saying 'an app wnat to access my pvt key for 'bosky@astrix' but it is locked. enter password'
<AAA> bosky101  ddilinger woah. you have dc support?
<h00k> Please keep the topic of conversation related to support.  Also, please review the !guidelines from the /topic
<AAA> bosky101  then enter it?
<ddilinger> AAA: dunno, thought i saw him mentioned something about that near the begining
<ddilinger> AAA: although it was listed under the non-prefered fix methods
<ubuntupaws> nice yaar
<rajeshsr_> is there a media player in linux, that supports global hot keys? Like on some key movements, irrespective of whether the media player is focused or not, it should work.
<masterslakk> my computer just freezes when ever i use the graphics card intensely... just started since i got a new LG 22" monitor... using the dvi - hdmi plug to connect it to computer
<AAA> ddilinger  ;)
<vu1kan> rajeshsr_ i think vlc player does that, but it's not linux exclusive
<ddilinger> masterslakk: sounds like an issue with your video card heat sink/fan
<LjL> rajeshsr_: well, Amarok can do that, but under KDE, no idea if it'd do that on GNOME
<ddilinger> masterslakk: try reseating it with some fresh thermal paste?
<Joshmuffin> rajeshsr_, it think maybe songbird
<masterslakk> ddillinger, is there anyway i can test that it is it without touching it?
<Joshmuffin> rajeshsr_, but youll have to check
<AAA> ddilinger  I suggested that fix to a friend recently and just got a a quisicle stare
<kampA_zero> hi all!
<echa> Hi
<ddilinger> masterslakk: depending on the card it may be able to report its temperature, if you can get a temperature readout you would know its bad because when its busy it just keeps getting hotter, doesn't level out
<bosky101> AAA, after making new .ssh , just asks for password. takes it ,but says 'Permission denied (publickey,password)'
<kampA_zero> has anyone tried office 2010 with wine and worked fine with it  ?
<AAA> masterslakk  lm-sensors
<h00k> !wine | kampA_zero
<ubottu> kampA_zero: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<sunta> iceroot, error is still thrown: sudo -E  prevu http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/c/cyrus-imapd-2.3/cyrus-imapd-2.3_2.3.8-1.dsc
<Dr_Willis> !appdb > kampA_zero
<ubottu> kampA_zero, please see my private message
<rajeshsr_> vu1kan, LjL, Joshmuffin thanks. Let me check out.
<masterslakk> AAA, umm lm-sensors? what is that? it doesn't work in my shell...
<rajeshsr_> vu1kan, BTW, how does vlc have that? I need to get some plugin?
<Fossilet> Hello.~
<ddilinger> i think X can do that by default, the app just has to tell X thats what its doing
<Joshmuffin> masterslakk, nvidia-settings -g gpucoretemp
<Dr_Willis> vlc handles the 'media keys' on my systems - if thats what you are refering to  rajeshsr_
<masterslakk> joshmuffin, it's so verbose... how do i minimize the output and get the exact tempature to be an easy read?
<vu1kan> rajeshsr_ no, you just have to go into the prefs and set your hotkeys...there's a column for regular and a column for global
<AAA> masterslakk  lm-sensors provides support fot sensors on the i2c bus
<masterslakk> AAA, how would i type that in the shell?
<ddilinger> masterslakk: basicaly, lm-sensors reads your cpu and video card temp
<masterslakk> when i type lm-sensors, it doesn't do anything
<ddilinger> masterslakk: apt-get install lm-sensors
<AAA> masterslakk  cat /proc/acpi/<tab>
<masterslakk> plus, it doesnt find and alternative command or any packages...
<Joshmuffin> masterslakk, no idea lm-sensonrs might be your best bet
<bastid_raZor> !lm-sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<Dr_Willis> you install the lm-sensors package then run 'sudo sensors-detect' I thought...
<Joshmuffin> masterslakk, if you running conky: ${color lightgrey}NVidia GPU Temp:$color ${execi 30 nvidia-settings -q gpucoretemp |grep '):' | awk '{print $4}'} C
<Dr_Willis> see urls for more info above :)
<vu1kan> Dr_Willis you signed off yesterday before i could thank you for the tip about xrandr, does exactly what i wanted it to
<ddilinger> masterslakk: once lm-sensors is installed you can use the "sensors" command
<Dr_Willis> vu1kan:  of course it does! :) Thats what its designed for.
<Dr_Willis> vu1kan:  much better then thazt alt-ctrl-Numpad +/- trick
<Andrew9> which audio driver has better output quality pulseaudio or alsa ?
<AAA> masterslakk  you may want 2 tabs at $ cat /proc/acpi/
<Dr_Willis> Andrew9:  pulse audio uses alsa.
<Dr_Willis> kernel -> alsa -> pulse audio.
<masterslakk> ddillinger, the sensors command only shows motherboard and cpu temp
<sunta> iceroot, fixed with patch http://launchpadlibrarian.net/48950983/prevu_0.5.2-0ubuntu4.debdiff
<Andrew9> Dr_Willis: is there anything better than alsa?
<AAA> masterslakk  but the rest is in proc
<ubuntupaws> Dr_Willis: u said dpkg -l would work and install package for dependency but it says command not recognized
<ddilinger> masterslakk: try the command joshmuffin posted above
<Dr_Willis> Andrew9:  the only alternative to alsa is the newer OSS4 - and ive no idea how much work/devcelped it os.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntupaws:  i did? i dont recall ever doing that.
<AAA> masterslakk  then again, _everyting_ is in proc :)
<Joshmuffin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1516734 anyone able to help me with grub2 error
<Dr_Willis> Andrew9:  alsa and pulse work fine for me and my 5 machines
<ubuntupaws> i logged with other name ..............kicking in tender right?
<ddilinger> Dr_Willis: oss is trying to make a comeback?
<masterslakk> that command doesn't work... it prints the output as bad substitution... could be 1 or 2>
<ddilinger> Dr_Willis: first i had heard of that, interesting
<Andrew9> Dr_Willis: ok thanks, i was asking because linux audio quality is garbage compared to windows...
<Dr_Willis> ddilinger:  yea. ive heard mention of it.. i dont keep up with it.
<Andrew9> Dr_Willis: in my case..
<masterslakk> andrew9, not exactly
<ubuntupaws> hey andrew......plz shut that up
<Dr_Willis> Andrew9:  blame the sound card makers for not documenting stuff and giving linux their support basically.
<Dr_Willis> Andrew9:  if its a very new soundcard/chipset - it may work much better in the next release.
<Andrew9> masterslakk: not exactly? how do you know?
<ubuntupaws> i personally feel linux does better job than windows bieng free
<mario_> Hello!
 * ddilinger blames the sound card makers for making crappy cards and convincing people that their surround sound dolby digital stuff is anthing other than junk
<ddilinger> read DD is nice, but not the junk on cards :P
<Andrew9> Dr_Willis: it is not very new.. creative audigy SB 4 is what i have
<mario_> How can i update from karmic to lucid? I dont have that upgrade button as descibed here: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Dr_Willis> I find the whole surround sound thing - just a way to sell more speakers. :)
<Dr_Willis> Andrew9:  creative has really really really dropped the ball in their linux support in the last few years.
<AAA> Dr_Willis  have you ever booted into windows just to initiazile your soundcard and then used crazy modporobe io=0xfoo stuff to make it work?
 * Joshmuffin hates technology
<Fossilet> And I am stuck at test 5.
 * Joshmuffin gets out his typewriter
<Fossilet> I have a pptp problem.
<vu1kan> mario_ you have to launch the update manager with a particular flag...looking for it now...
<Fossilet> http://poptop.sourceforge.net/dox/diagnose-forwarding.phtml?cn=client&ctni=ppp0&ctnia=10.1.1.2&sn=server&stni=ppp0&stnia=10.1.1.1&seni=eth0&senia=192.168.1.1&tenia=72.14.207.99
<ddilinger> Dr_Willis: it can make a little difference,  i prefer the 5 channel soundtracks for movies over the 2 channel tracks often found on downloaded ones, but it might just be the recompression that kills it
<Dr_Willis> AAA:  ive had sound cards in windows that would not work from a 'reboot'  but only from a hard boot..  and ive had to fight with  other windows settings in the past for hardware with bad drivers.
<ubuntupaws> i personally feel sound cards are c......p
<Fossilet> And I am stuck at test 5.
<h00k> mario_: sudo do-release-upgrade <- that in a terminal
<Joshmuffin> mario_, update-manager -d
<vu1kan> yeah, what josh said
 * ubutom_ thinks Joshmuffin should use a pencil, too much technology in a typewriter :P
<h00k> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
 * Joshmuffin agrees
<Dr_Willis> ddilinger:  i tend to listen with headphones 99% of the time.   I do have some 6.1 headphones. :) somewhere.
<Joshmuffin> !ot | joshmuffin
<ubottu> Joshmuffin, please see my private message
<Joshmuffin> Will do mr roboto
<mario_> Joshmuffin, thanks!
<Miiles> Hi, anyone active right now?
<Joshmuffin> Miiles, no
<Andrew9> Dr_Willis: i have very old crappy build and i hate running windows on that, i am using kubuntu and it is much much faster, poor audio is the only downside...
<AAA> Dr_Willis  my point is; folks using linux 10 years ago _had_ to do funky things to make their hardware work. now, you don't, so much.
<Fossilet> Any one can help me?
<Joshmuffin> !anyone | Miiles
<ubottu> Miiles: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ubufool> wow ubustudio is much more responsive xD
<Fossilet> !anyone
<sunta> lol
<ubuntupaws> thnx andrew for ur ubuntu support better run win98
<ubuntupaws> ahhhhhhhh
<mo> strawberries
<ubutom_> AAA, talking about initializing, I think my dvb-t stick wasn't shut down properly in windows and doesn't work with ubuntu now, despite the fact that I diodn'T change anything and it worked for days before, but used win mediacenter to record some stuff and since then me-tv or tvtime or avlc can't get any channels, gonna boot up windows today to prove that theory :)
<Miiles> ubufool: because I don't like to ask a question unless I'm granted..
<vu1kan> mario_ if that doesn't work, try < update-manager --devel-release >
<ddilinger> Miiles: its nice in theory, but doesn't work well on irc
<ddilinger> Miles: its not like at a conference table where only one person can yell at a time :)
<ubufool> miiles we are given permission upon entering to ask questions relateing to ubuntu
<AAA> ubutom_  fsck.<your fs> /dev/yourdevnameX
<sunta> Fossilet, what about your question? just ask
<Andrew9> ubuntupaws: but i just noticed that win xp can playback 720p 7600kbsec hd quite smoothly and it makes me wanna run windows on it again..
<Fossilet> I have asked it, sunta.
<Joshmuffin> i think Miiles gets the idea
<Fossilet> http://poptop.sourceforge.net/dox/diagnose-forwarding.phtml?cn=client&ctni=ppp0&ctnia=10.1.1.2&sn=server&stni=ppp0&stnia=10.1.1.1&seni=eth0&senia=192.168.1.1&tenia=72.14.207.99
<ubufool> andrew maybe getting a gfx card would help?
<Fossilet> I am stuck at test 5.
<AAA> ubutom_  tab completion FTW!
<ubutom_> AAA, hm, could be, but will do an fsck with grub
<ubufool> but i did notice ubuntu severly lags the video latency settings....
 * AAA <3 gnu-readline
<ubufool> this can be corrected tho
<sunta> Fossilet, had to scroll. though dont see a question. u say u are stuck
<Joshmuffin> !women | Whyarenttheyinthekitchen
<ubottu> Whyarenttheyinthekitchen: The women and men of the Ubuntu Women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<Miiles> But ok, I have a problem. I've just reinstalled ubuntu on my laptop and my wireless doesn't work (Like always I have to install the drivers ofc) but the problem is I don't have any internet access on it. I've downloaded the driver but it's a .rpm file and I can't seem to find any help with installing or converting the .rpm file to an .deb without an internet access. I tried to convert it on another laptop with ubuntu thru alien but i
<Fossilet> See the link there?
<ubufool> ahahahaha
<ubuntupaws> which windows ur talking about
<sunta> y
<Fossilet> I have a pptp problem with my VPN.
<ubuntupaws> xp or 98
<Fossilet> sunta
<bazhang> Joshmuffin, that is not appropriate.
<ubufool> great idea xD^^^
<ubuntupaws> well xp does pack a punch in general for mmedia support
<Joshmuffin> sorry, tab completition you know
<linxeh> has anyone got syncml working from egroupware in the repos?
<xperia> hello to all. i have inserted new hard disks in to the free slots of the raid array in to my Computer and also added them to the existing ext4 raid array. In the BIOS Config this new disks are also a part of the exisiting array but when i boot into ubuntu i allways have the old disk size and disk usage. I dont see any new Disk Space. Sombody told me that i need to change the Partiton table...
<xperia> ...and such things. Is this right ?
<ubufool> yea once you unlock xp.. it does
<Joshmuffin> Helo?
<xperia> can sombody help me with this problem. i have new hard disk free space but i dont see it in ubuntu
<bazhang> !guidelines > Joshmuffin
<ubottu> Joshmuffin, please see my private message
<AAA> my linux doesn't support noatime. what do I do?
<Fossilet> ?
<Joshmuffin> bazhang, sorry i was only kidding around
<bazhang> Joshmuffin, that was not funny in the slightest, and not appropriate in any Ubuntu channel.
<Joshmuffin> I said sorry
<smallfoot-> hey op guy
<smallfoot-> can you remove ban from me from #ubuntu+1 ??
<bazhang> smallfoot-, /join #ubuntu-ops
<uwz-105> hi 2 all
<smallfoot-> ok
<erUSUL> smallfoot-: #ubuntu-ops
<uwz-105> hi 2 all
<livingdaylight> Hi, can someone help me with skype, which isn't working here
<Miiles> Did anybody se my question?
<vu1kan> !hi | uwz-105
<ubufool> =c dam i hate this... i had a program called tweakd and now i can't find it...where would such things be installed? i'll have to load it from my old 8.04 install...
<ubottu> uwz-105: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<livingdaylight> I've looked under 'Options' but can't seem to tweak anything to advantage
<erUSUL> ubufool: sudo updatedb && locate tweakd
<uwz-105> wer hat erfahrung mit smb einstellungen wegen zugriff auf anderen rechner
<ubuntupaws> ubufool ...........start from beginning
<ubuntupaws> what os.....
<ubuntupaws> what is the proble,
<ubuntupaws> m*
<rajeshsr_> vu1kan, there seems only a hot key, no global hot keys.
<uwz-105> wer ist der ubunto experte hier
<ubuntupaws> is superkaramba dead?
<LjL> !de | uwz-105
<ubottu> uwz-105: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<vu1kan> rajeshsr_ you're in the tools>preferences>hotkeys?
<dakota> Silly question, is there a way to have give a user an alias? Like I have a user called 'bob', and he has an alias of 'jim'. So he can either login as bob or as jim, where 'jim' will be a alias of 'bob'
<dakota> I hope that makes sense
<gentooxer> uwz-105: geh in den ubuntu-de channel
<rajeshsr_> vu1kan, yes
<vu1kan> rajeshsr_ using vlc version 1.0.6?
<vu1kan> if not newer
<Dr_Willis> ubuntupaws:  i think when kde4 came out with its own widgits - a lot of the desktop-gadgets lost a lot of their momentum. It may not be dead.. but i bet its not  as popular as it once was
<rajeshsr_> vu1kan, VLC media player 0.8.6e Janus (wxWidgets interface)
<rajeshsr_> is that what i have..
<Dr_Willis> vlc 1.1.0 is out in the PPA's  :)
<ubuntupaws> ya right but.....lot kde4 sstuff is only glittering but full of bugs
<vu1kan> rajeshsr_ ah...that's your problem, i think the global hotkeys were implemented in 1.0
<ubuntupaws> my kubuntu lucid experience was enough for me......also there are interestingly some bugs in dolphin too
<rajeshsr_> vu1kan, oh, ok! thanks. Let me check out.
<Dr_Willis> ive had very few issues with the Latest KDE
<ubuntupaws> when moving large files dolphin crashed....that was more than a gb of data
<Miiles> Could someone who knows how to solve a converting .rpm to .deb och install a .rpm file in ubuntu without any internet access help me in a private chat?
<ubuntupaws> i want stable os like gnome...although lot of eyecandy is missing
<ubuntupaws> hope ubuntu brings some bling in future
<dakota> never mind, I managed to figure something else out :)
<Christopher> Is there anything like Adobe After Effects or Coldfusion for Ubuntu?
<ubuntupaws> run them in wine
<Christopher> What if I want FREE?
<ubutom> AAA, as I thought, rebooted to win, shut it down normally and now it works again with linux, hehe
<ubuntupaws> there is blender only for professionals in ubuntu in linux
<Christopher> What does blender do exactly?
<Dr_Willis> 3d rendering
<Jone> hi i just installed pam_fprint and it added a new network adapter called pam0 and renamed my wlan0 to eth1 how can i change this back?
<taotetek> blender is a 3d modeling / rendering / animation program
<Christopher> How good is it?
<taotetek> very
<Christopher> hmmm
<ubuntupaws> there is no aftereffects and coldfusion... also they are old
<ubutom> Christopher, depends very much on the user I guess
<Dr_Willis> Christopher:  no idea. :) it takes some learning
<zhoujilong> 大家好。
<ubuntupaws> now its FLEX time dude
<taotetek> Christopher, http://www.blender.org/
<livingdaylight> kann mir jemand helfen?
<vu1kan> !cn | zhoujilong
<ubottu> zhoujilong: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Pici> !de | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<zhoujilong> 有没有美国的朋友。
<ubuntupaws> dobe flex does lot and mono is one project related to creating web stuff
<bazhang> livingdaylight, in #ubuntu-de
<taotetek> Christopher, http://www.blender.org/features-gallery/
<bazhang> zhoujilong, in #ubuntu-offtopic
<taotetek> Christopher, it's very powerful.  it has a rather steep learning curve, however.
<livingdaylight> Pici: sorry, I don't speak german, what do you say?
<Christopher> Thanks guys
<Muzer> Bit of a problem - after updating my sound drivers to backports in order to fix a problem with snd-hda-intel, my TV card (PCI ID 1131:7133) now no longer gets noticed as a sound card
<livingdaylight> can someone help me with skype which isn't working under ubuntu10.4
<AAA> ubutom  your modules aren't loading properly then
<Christopher> I picked up GIMP okay and love it.  In many ways it is better than Photoshop
<Jone> how do i rename my network adapters?
<ubutom> livingdaylight, Hilfe in Deutsch: #ubuntu-de
<borja_> hola
<Pici> livingdaylight: I'd say don't try speaking german here and you won't get that sort of response from me.
<zhoujilong> i hope make a fride
<livingdaylight> Christopher: lol, in what way?
<ubutom> AAA, nope, it was because I powered off windows, it had some effect on the stick
<zhoujilong> 朋友。
<ubutom> AAA, or is there a way to force a hardware-reset?
<j800r> is there any command i can use to remove all kde packages in one go. sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop left practically everything behind :|
<livingdaylight> Pici: yea, funny how one ask a million times a question and get ignored; say something in another language and suddenly half a dozen people are doing the !de thing
<Christopher> It runs faster and anything complex is almost always faster.  Photoshop is SLOW
<LjL> !puregnome | j800r
<Muzer> hmm
 * LjL blinks
<Dr_Willis> j800r:  thats because that is a 'meta-package'
<Muzer> modprobe'ing it manually gets:
<Muzer> FATAL: Error inserting saa7134_alsa (/lib/modules/2.6.32-22-generic/kernel/drivers/media/video/saa7134/saa7134-alsa.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<vu1kan> i always wonder if the ppl that aren't using a latin based character set are just cursing or what...is there some way to add translation to ubuntu?
<livingdaylight> Pici: people love using the !command, eh?
<AAA> ubottu  check the i2c-* commands
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LjL> !puregnome
<Christopher> !ubottuisaweirdo
<Pici> LjL: That factoid was removed, the instructions were not working as intended.
<Muzer> evidently someone forgot to update that as well as all the other sound drivers when they uploaded the backports
<Christopher> Noone likes bots
<abetterswordfish> I need some help cleaning up some old kernals so they don't show up in my burg
<Christopher> What is a good program like Quicken for Ubuntu?
<AAA> ubottu  I have no idea what I'm taling about. i need sleep
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Muzer> that's a bug in the package itself - where would I report it?
<ubutom> livingdaylight, this channel'S language is english, so everyone speaking something different will be directed to an according server, nothing wrong with that, is there?
<j800r> so i'm gonna have to remove each package separately?
<j800r> *sigh* ..this is gonna take a while
<Muzer> OK, so, how would I go about fixing that? I've tried compiling single modules from the Ubuntu kernel in the past and always failed
<smallfoot-> my friend on Windows have VLC 1.1 and Nvidia 256 drivers, but in Ubuntu you never have latest software, you only have old outdated software.
<ubutom> AAA, ok, read it, i2c, will look into that :)
<AAA> apt-get install last-beer
<lucas-arg> hey guys, im getting an error saying something about ramzswap cant load this is my dmesg line... http://paste.ubuntu.com/454421/
<bazhang> smallfoot-, stay on topic please
<ubufool> i found all kinda diffrent tweaks but not what i'm looking for...can't even find it easily in google...i get a mess with that...it is software that lets you edit things like pci latency..what i want to change is my video latency...
<ubufool> ??^^
<Muzer> argh, this sucks so much!
<lucas-arg> can someone help me out with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/454421/
<bastid_raZor> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome   j800r .. if this is still valid?
<Dr_Willis> Gee I have vlc 1.1 and the latest nvidia drivers...   on my ubuntu box..
<AAA> ubottu  i2c is the 2 wire bus that monitors most modern computers. it is a a simple bus that just reports that facts
<Muzer> hmm - so to fix an ALSA bug that's existed for a year you must break some other ALSA driver because someone forgot to include it in the backports package...
<Dr_Willis> AAA:  why are you talking to the channel robot?
<AAA> Dr_Willis  because I should be sleeping, I guess
<Christopher> Is there a program like quicken for Ubuntu?
<Zen> anybody know how to fix ubuntu 10.04 when it locks up on boot, and if you go to recovery console from the grub loader, it loads, but theres no keyboard?
<LjL> j800r, bastid_raZor: it appears that those "puregnome" instructions actually risk making your system malfunction. i would suggest removing the "kdelibs5" package instead, since as far as i know that shouldn't cause any problems, but no guarrantees.
<Dr_Willis> Christopher:  i recall some check books apps in the repos. use the package manager and search.
<erUSUL> Christopher: gnucash
<erUSUL> !info gnucash
<ubottu> gnucash (source: gnucash): A personal finance and money tracking program. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.9-5 (lucid), package size 1784 kB, installed size 5380 kB
<loewi>  Christopher: gnucash
<Christopher> Thanks
<ubufool> what would enableing nice do in ubuntu studio controls?
<j800r> LjL, eek...too late. if my system messes up i'll just reinstall. not the end of the world
<j800r> i keep all my files on an external hd
<LjL> j800r: sorry, i only found out now while inquiring why the !puregnome factoid wasn't there anymore.
<ubutom> AAA, yeah, well, I suspected the stick wasn't correctly shut down and so it was it seems, I recall that that can also happen to pci-cards or modems
<smallfoot-> why i get sata errors on my disk if my cd drive is plugged in?
<doyle> Q: Is running 'make install' as sudo recommended? Why?
<j800r> lol, no big. if i had a penny for every time i've reinstalled for one reason or another i'd be a trillionaire
<Zen> anybody know how to fix ubuntu 10.04 when it locks up on boot, and if you go to recovery console from the grub loader, it loads, but theres no keyboard?
<ubutom> Dr_Willis, I think because my name is too similar
<erUSUL> smallfoot-: the disk is sata and the cd drive too ? both pata ? one sata the other (cd) pata?
<LjL> doyle: well, "make install" generally must be run as root, or it won't be able to put files in place, unless you instructed 'configure' to use a directory inside your home
<smallfoot-> erUSUL, both are SATA
<LjL> doyle: you may want to consider using "checkinstall" instead though, which tracks which files were installed and creates a removable deb package
<doyle> LjL: yea, I defined a install prefix inside my home dir
<LjL> doyle: then running it as root shouldn't be necessary, i believe
<livingdaylight> can someone help me with skype on Ubuntu 10.4 ?
<j800r> livingdaylight, you can install it from the repos
<vu1kan> livingdaylight what is your issue, specifically?
<livingdaylight> vulkan, the test call shows that I only have audio and no mike
<lucas-arg> FATAL: Error inserting ramzswap (/lib/modules/2.6.35-5-generic/kernel/drivers/staging/ramzswap/ramzswap.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg) -- any ideas?
<vu1kan> livingdaylight does your mic work in other applications?
<doyle> LjL: Got an error 1, it couldn't create a folder. Running sudo
<vu1kan> i have a perfectly working install of skype under 10.04, all i did was dl the package from skype.com
<livingdaylight> vulkan good question
<j800r> vu1kan, you don't need to. it's in the repos
<livingdaylight> where /how do I ensure that my mike in 'on' ?
<j800r> enable the lucid partner repos and install via apt-get
<LjL> doyle: weird. you didn't run "make" as root, did you?
<vu1kan> livingdaylight go into your sound prefs, there should be a tab for recording
<livingdaylight> grrr.... sound preference from panel used to be handier than in 10.4
<j800r> livingdaylight, i've found the sound prefs to be easier in 10.04 :\
<j800r> must just be me
<vu1kan> livingdaylight sorry i misspoke, the tab i was thinking of was 'input'
<doyle> LjL: nope, no root used from cmake to make, Make install just isn't going. Even with sudo I get back error 1... file INSTALL cannot find "/home/doyle/koffice/lib/libkdchart.so.7.0.0".
<livingdaylight> vu1kan: ahhh... it was muted...
<vu1kan> j800r i dled the .deb because i hadn't enabled the partner repos
<j800r> why not
<j800r> simple enough to do and it's plenty safe
<mijk> morning
<vu1kan> didn't know how at the time
<LjL> doyle: what is it you're compiling?
<j800r> ahhh
<vu1kan> i figured it out since then
<j800r> well i still recommend using the repos version. i'd be better supported :P (updates etc)
<livingdaylight> vu1kan: you genius!
<doyle> LjL: koffice 2.2
<vu1kan> ...it's the same version...
 * livingdaylight gotz his skype running now - whoopa di doo Dey!
<mijk> I've set up auto login on my Ubuntu Karmic and an app I set up to start on startup doesn't want to load
<vu1kan> livingdaylight ...not really, just a geek amongst all the corn...glad to help :)
<livingdaylight> vu1kan: you Star! I could've spent weeks hating Ubuntu... now I iz the happy bunny again
<OpenSourcedNick> in bash, can I write dir = /var/www/ and then use a command with $dir ?
<LjL> doyle: uhm you do know you can get koffice 2.2 from the backport repo in lucid?
<vu1kan> livingdaylight always approach a problem from the ground up, start with the simple fix then move on to the more complex stuff
<xtipobancaCA> #gaysardegna
<doyle> LjL: it's a lie! A LIE! Couldn't get 2.1.2... just assumed Ubuntu didn't like new versions of Koffice
<LjL> doyle :o
<nmvictor_> what happened to just sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk?
<LjL> nmvictor_: it's probably moved to the Partner repository like the jvm
<livingdaylight> vu1kan: yea, because there have been skype issues running in Ubuntu in the past I was pre-conditioned to expect misshap... Before there were other things one had to do to eventually get it to work, so, didn't even think of mike. Why is it muted by default though, in the first place?
<vu1kan> ...and never blame the machine, more often than not the problem exists between the chair and the keyboard...the IT guy at my work loves saying that
<noric> good morning #ubuntu!!  now for a gnome/compiz/metacity question:  I would like to bind a hotkey that causes the first window of a specific class to be focused.  I.e. I want a hotkey to auto-focus emacs, I am sick of alt-tabbing.
<vu1kan> livingdaylight i suspect it's to prevent a feedback loop when using speakers
<doyle> LjL: there's no 2.2 even with the backport repos enabled
<Phoksgeer> nmvictor_: Suns Java has been moved to the partner repositories. You can get it back by enabling the partner repositories en System > Administrate > Software Sources.
<noric> I can't find any 'direct focus' hotkey in compiz
<vdfg> Q: How can i prevent NFS kernel deamon from freezing my bootup?
<LjL> doyle: i see. well, the kubuntu.org site says there is, i just went by that.
<livingdaylight> vu1kan: is that what is going to happen now unless I re-mute my mike after using it? Should one always do this after one is done?
<ubufool8> if i mounted an old install of ubuntu..will the filesystem use it's swap file too??
<vu1kan> livingdaylight i think the mic is only 'on' when a program tells it to be, i play music at insane volumes and i've never had it happen-and i've never had to unmute the mic when i wanna skype someone
<noric> livingdaylight, I have a really good setup for Gnome/Skype.  It took me awhile to get there, until I discovered padevchooser.
<vu1kan> i did have to unmute the mic right after install tho
<doyle> LjL: Ah, ok. I'm in Ubuntu
<nmvictor_> thanks guys
<noric> livingdaylight, padevchooser is a very poorly named package, but essentially it allows you to permanently select an audio device for each application
<LjL> doyle: well, there's no difference, it's the same repositories for both.
<noric> livingdaylight, my skype automatically uses my USB headset for calls, and all other audio comes out of my regular desktop speakers
<vu1kan> noric ooo...that sounds handy
<livingdaylight> vu1kan: yea, just don't get why mike is muted by default. Most people wont think to check their mike and will think skype or whatever is not working
<ubufool8> apparantly yes??
<noric> livingdaylight, I accomplished this by installing padevchooser, setting it to "run on startup", and opening the "Volume Control" tab
<livingdaylight> noric: so, your install did not have mike automatically muted by default? because regardless of usb-headset or not you will need mike 'on'
<noric> vu1kan, ya it is very handy : - P.  If girlfriend goes to sleep or whatever, can swap movie from speakers to headest
<vdfg> sooo any ideas? ive googled the problem and nothin there worked :\
<livingdaylight> padevchooser?
<noric> livingdaylight, actually it did have it automatically muted.  The default audio input device was my "regular mic", that you plug into pink jack.
<noric> padevchooser
<vu1kan> !info padevchooser
<ubottu> padevchooser (source: padevchooser): PulseAudio Device Chooser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-2ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 19 kB, installed size 132 kB
<livingdaylight> noric: yea
<l0xar> question: i have a 26" viewsonic monitor that is being detected as a 25" monitor with the program called 'Monitor Perference'. this is causing the 1920x1200 resolution to not display properly and other resultions are shakey as if the refresh rate is wrong. are there any recommendations?
<LjL> doyle: the pacakges must have been pulled or something. it seems they *were* there at some point, judging from google. /me investigates
<doyle> LjL:  strange... Almost got this build though.
<doyle> Thanks
<Zahrada> Hello, wich one of you may I bother and bore for some help on installing Ubuntu 10.04?
<noric> padevchooser can be a bit tricky.  Particularly, the most useful part, I found, is to select the audio sink (i.e. playback device) that each application uses, at runtime
<livingdaylight> noric: | vu1kan sounds like I want to install padevchooser?
<noric> yes
<vu1kan> l0xar check your xorg.conf to see if it has your desired modes listed
<noric> Check out  Volume Control -> Playback tab
<noric> you will be able to select the audio device for each app
<livingdaylight> is padevchooser something I need to launch or will it integrate into my Ubuntu os?
<noric> absoutely everything that plays audio is registered there; youtube, games, skype, etc
<l0xar> vu1kan: where is the file located?
<noric> livingdaylight, integrate.
<noric> livingdaylight, but you need to set it to auto-launch in preferences
<vu1kan> l0xar /etc/X11/xorg.conf(note that is an uppercase X)
<noric> livingdaylight, once you select an audio device for an application, padevchooser remembers that
<l0xar> vu1kan: thank you!
<noric> livingdaylight, it is pretty smart.  for example, the Skype startup sound comes out of my regular speakers.  But, during calls, input and output goes through my headset
<livingdaylight> noric: kewl
<vu1kan> l0xar if your desired mode isn't listed i'd suggest searching ubuntuforums.org, there's a pretty good howto over there on getting it set up
<noric> the other cool thing you can do, more advanced, is set up a 'virtual sink' which will output audio to all devices simultaneously
<noric> which can be cool if you're some kind of audio/linux nerd
<l0xar> vu1kan: i am running 10.04 and that folder structure does not exist.  i have no X11 folder...
<nmvictor_> why sudo mv ~/ubuntu-repos/sun-java6-* ~/partner-repos ?
<noric> so uh.... anyone have any idea how I can   C-S-e  -> focus emacs
<noric> I'm looking for a new plugin for compiz, or some other way, to cause a hotkey to auto-focus an existing emacs session
<noric> (by window Class, most likely)
<vu1kan> l0xar open a terminal and input <gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf> with out the <>, of course
<vu1kan> that will open the file in read-only, so you can look without making changes
<Zahrada> I've been trying to install Ubuntu. I got the alternate CD as I read online that it would be easier to get my RAID 0 working there. Well, the installer doesn't see those disks. It's a gigabyte ga-ma790fxt-ud5p motherboard with the southbridge as the RAID controller. Any ideas?
<l0xar> vu1kan: the file has no text and in the X11 folder there is no 'xorg.conf' file.
<vu1kan> noric have you tried setting up a custom keyboard shortcut?
<noric> vu1kan, in gconf-editor ?
<noric> (no )
<vu1kan> noric in system>prefs>keyboard shortcuts
<vu1kan> i'm not sure how you would set it for one specific window tho
<ubufool> nooo mchystal is resigned!
<noric> let me check it out
<LjL> doyle: by the way, i assume you have run "sudo apt-get update" after enabling backports...? i have someone telling me koffice 2.2. *should* be there, despite what packages.ubuntu.com says
<Pici> LjL, doyle: Yes, its in Lucid's backports: koffice | 1:2.2.0-0ubuntu1~lucid1 | lucid-backports/universe
<vu1kan> l0xar weird...i know that the xorg.conf file is pretty much unused in 10.04, but i've been using it to force my display into 1024x768
<LjL> Pici: did you just grep a sqlite package listing? :P
<noric> yeah, keyboard shortcuts won't do it
<noric> unless I write a script to focus my preferred window
<noric> the correct solution is a new or existing compiz plugin
<LjL> Pici: "grep" as a generic verb for "to search", that is.
<l0xar> vu1kan: its been a while, how to i kick off the config to run through the script for xconfig to make the file?
<vu1kan> l0xar i have no idea...i'm still pretty noobish, learning as i go, maybe there's a howto somewhere...i'll google it...
<Zahrada> if anyone has an idea, let me know.
<vu1kan> noric i'm running a voodoo 3 for my graphics...couldn't use compiz to save it's life
<noric> heh, why not?
<noric> lol
<noric> old? new?
<l0xar> vu1kan: i think this is my issue; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<l0xar> let me run through this and see...
<vu1kan> l0xar have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution that might get what you want done
<pelmen> guys, when i switch to tty2 (alt+ctrl+f2) I am only able to see top 2 lines of the console. Basically the whole imgage, screen is not in the center of my lcd, but at the bottom, and I am only seeing top 2 lines. Changing resolution from 640x480 in grub.cfg to higher numbers, only worsen it and now I see absolutely nothing...
<pelmen> any ideas ?
<vu1kan> noric 16mb o' vram
<noric> vu1kan, progress! apparently wmcntrl allows you to access window manager from cmd line
<vu1kan> nifty
<kvazebra> .дшые
<LjL> pelmen: ehm, have you tried running your monitor's autoconfig?
<pelmen> LjL: but, when I am in graphical console, everything is perfect.
<LjL> pelmen: well, but it's likely a different screenmode
<pelmen> LjL: also when it boots, I can see console absolutely finr
<pelmen> hmm
<LjL> hmm
<Pici> LjL: No, I used rmadison.  Its in the devscripts package in Ubuntu.  Or use it via the web at http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/madison.cgi
<noric> behold, emacs!! wmctrl -l | grep emacs | cut -f1 -d " "
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<TaliaPhoenix> morn Bl
<TaliaPhoenix> BluesKaj*
<TaliaPhoenix> darned autocomplete
<BluesKaj> hi TaliaPhoenix :)
<vu1kan> yipe...that's a shortcut imma turn off...
<ubufool> ah lets try tremolus in ubuntustudio hehe
<noric> wmctrl -a emacs
<noric> behold!!
<noric> I can.. select emacs!!
<noric> these #ubuntu sessions are always so invigorating  : - D
<vu1kan> i learned more idling in this channel for four hours than i did in 3 months of using 8.04
<clcto|work> vu1kan: nice, thats cause you don't need to learn to use ubuntu, which can be good
<knxville> Do anyone know where I can change my skype tray icon?
<vu1kan> knxville i think you'd have to recompile it to do that, but i'm not sure
<knxville> Argh.. uger
<knxville> bugger
<Zeus^^> Hi ppl,  I need to copy some files from ntfs drive to my usb external disk on ubuntu live but usb disk mounted read-only  I also tryed to mount manually with rw but no luck  any clue ?
<hoare> guys can I manually boot WUBI installation from GRUB?
<lxsys> knxville: there may be an image hiding somewhere that it uses
<Ddorda> is there a way to chat by blutooth?
<ohir> Zeus^^: you have dirty ntfs system on that disk
<knxville> lxsys: i've been looking under pixmaps and so on under /usr/share... Couldnt find any :(
<hoare> any grub-ers here?
<Zeus^^> ohir, usb disk is fat32
<clcto|work> !ask | hoare
<ubottu> hoare: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hoare> can I manually boot WUBI installation from GRUB?
<hoare> clcto|work: already asked
<ohir> Zeus^^: man ntfs-3g;  man ntfs-3g.probe
<knxville> Anyone know how to change Konversation Tray icon then? :)
<toader> Hi, I change my account type to "Administrator" with carelessness? but now I cannot change it back? is  administrator the root? thanks! Could anybody help me to change it back?  http://imagebin.ca/img/77X4SdGW.png
<rek> hi do i need to shoutdown ppp to use a terminal emulator.. minicom to issue commands (if for an ipaq connected)
<clcto|work> hoare: probably not ... that needs windows to work i belive
<rek> how can i write commands in minicom....
<Zeus^^> ohir, I can access ntfs partition without prblem the prblem is Usb-disk is fat32 and only mounted read-only mode cant copy something in
<zkriesse> knxville: join #kubuntu
<ohir> Zeus^^: if fat32 so it may have bad partition table. Look at /var/log/messages for the clue
<knxville> zkriesse: ty
<lxsys> does anybody know how I can get lynx to work properly at a "The Cloud" wifi hotspot without having to fire up X11 and firefox?
<vu1kan> clcto|work wubi just lets you install ubuntu from within windows, without having to do the partitioning
<vu1kan> i think
<toader> Hi, could anybody help me http://imagebin.ca/img/77X4SdGW.png
<hoare> clcto|work: it does not. it has disk file,vmlinuz and initrd
<clcto|work> Zeus^^: what command did you use to manually mount it?
<hoare> however I could not boot
<Zeus^^> ohir, no there is no prblem in the disk when I first try I can copy files but now i cant I dunno why..I tryed auto mount and manual mount no luck
<clcto|work> hoare: oh sorry then
<vu1kan> hoare if you add the proper line to your menu.lst you should be able to
<clcto|work> !errors
<ubottu> If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<clcto|work> Zeus^^: what command did you use to manually mount it?
<shashwatpns> How to add grub2 menuentry?
<vu1kan> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Zeus^^> clctowork,  mount /dev/sdc1 /media/usb -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<clcto|work> Zeus^^: hmm, that should work. try adding a gid=100 at the end of the options. others have had similar problems with the live cd
<ohir> Zeus^^: look for errors in /var/log/messages. If partition table was good and disk was workable at other pc you may have problems with usb cable or usb controller at this box. Ie it can not give enough current to the disk
<Zeus^^> clcto,  yea it should work but live system stick to read-only mode
<hoare> vu1kan: it is not about menu.lst. I want to manually boot it on grub commandline
<jmestrada> Hi... I can't access to Windows 7 shared folder from Ubuntu 10.04, system is asking me for a username and password to browse the Windows share but any of the valid users/pass I'm typing are working - it's a WORKGROUP, not a DOMAIN, any suggestion?
<vu1kan> hoare that's a bit beyond my depth, sorry
<hoare> vu1kan: np.
<shashwatpns> how can I add a menu entry in grub
<jmestrada> I can see all shares on Ubuntu, but can't access the Windows ones
<toader> Hi, I change my account type to "Administrator" with carelessness? but now I cannot change it back? is  administrator the root? thanks! Could anybody help me to change it back?  http://imagebin.ca/img/77X4SdGW.png
<rek> hei
<vu1kan> shashwatpns i use startup-manager to edit my grub
<vu1kan> !info startup-manager
<ubottu> Package startup-manager does not exist in lucid
<vu1kan> yes it does...weird...
<clcto|work> hoare: add it to menu.lst then you can see/memorize the commands and put them in at grub cmd line
<FOREvERz> toader: why do you speak on english?
<hoare> clcto|work: I have grub4dos installed. now I'm on grub commandline and I want to learn how to boot it from grub cLine
<clcto|work> jmestrada: they need to be mounted
<vu1kan> !info startupmanager
<ubottu> startupmanager (source: startupmanager): Grub, Usplash and Splash screen configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.13-4ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 114 kB, installed size 1360 kB
<shashwatpns> vulkan : startupmanager is not working it is showing only 2 tabs nowhere to add a menu entry
<clcto|work> hoare: you just enter the commands you would in the menu.lst
<FOREvERz> if you can;s speak on russian we can try speak on #ubuntu
<remu> hey folks. was wondering, is there a way to remote into a running X session? Like a linux RDP?
<FOREvERz> can't*
<clcto|work> hoare: go into windows and figure them out then go back
<FOREvERz> ooops
<ohir> toader: no, Administrator is not root. Administrator is user in adm group
<hoare> clcto|work: where is that menu.lst? in c:\ ?
<FOREvERz> sorry :(
<FOREvERz> i'm stupid)
<pelmen> guys, when i switch to tty2 (alt+ctrl+f2) I am only able to see top 2 lines of the console. Basically the whole imgage, screen is not in the center of my lcd, but at the bottom, and I am only seeing top 2 lines. Changing resolution from 640x480 in grub.cfg to higher numbers, only worsen it and now I see absolutely nothing...
<Dr_Willis> remu:  gnome has a feature  that lets you do that using vnc. OR you can set up  the x11vncserver (i think)
<jmestrada> clcto: yes, you're probably right, but before mounting the share, Ubuntu needs to get access to the share, which is not happening, that's the problem
<Zeus^^> clcto,  gid=100 also dont work any other tip ?
<jmestrada> clcto: Windows is not allowing the access from Ubuntu, no matter which username I use
<clcto|work> Zeus^^: don't use the ubuntu live cd for that. it is slow bloated and not needed would be my only other tip.
<ohir> toader: check Desktop user and OK
<clcto|work> jmestrada: ntfs or fat?
<jmestrada> clcto: NTFS
<hoare> clcto|work: do you have wubi installed? I do not have menu.lst in c:\
<Dr_Willis> clcto: uid/gid of 1000 I think is the default initial user. not 100
<tucemiux> anyone knows how to check an encrypted home directory for errors?
<coolstacy> hello to all.
<clcto|work> hoare: no. it wouldnt be in c. it would be on the linux partition. look on google
<Zeus^^> clcto,  what do u recommend?  we`ve crashed vista system need to copy files to usb disk
<jmestrada> clcto: I think there's something else that has to be done in Windows, regarding users and groups, but not sure what is it?
<clcto|work> jmestrada: ive never had to do that ... i assume you have ntfs3g
<coolstacy> i am new to ubuntu can anyone tell me whats the differece between terminal commands and bash commands.[ i hope my question make sense].
<Zeus^^> clcto,   hirens boot cd..etc also dont work for usb disk...
<jmestrada> clcto: how do you currently work in a WORKGROUP with shares in both Ubuntu and Win 7? I may try to do it like that
<TaliaPhoenix> coolstacy, I may be wrong, but I dont think there is?
<TaliaPhoenix> if I am, someone will correct me
<jmestrada> clcto: did u set a WG in Win? right?
<coolstacy> taliaPhoenix:Can u plz explain me .
<jmestrada> clcto: and then set a Samba share in Ubuntu, correct?
<tucemiux> coolstacy, unless youre are not using the bash shell, they're basically the same,  the bash is just a shell, you have a terminal -- like a window GUI and on it you have the bash shell, you input commands on the "terminal" GUI window and the bash shell executes them
<clcto|work> jmestrada: no i just accessed it
<clcto|work> jmestrada: mounted and there was my c
<jmestrada> clcto: both Win WG and Ubuntu Samba shared are the same name
<isolat3dsh33p> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<coolstacy> tucemiux: so u mean bash commands are different from the basic terminal commands where we use sudo.
<jmestrada> clcto: ok, I understand, would you help to do it that way?
<tleuser> nn
<tucemiux> coolstacy,  no, the terminal is what you see, the bash shell is what executes the commands and shows you the result on the terminal, to do anything you have to get onto the terminal first, you could also use bourne shell instead of bash, there's a few others
<ohir> nice evening spaam
<hoare> clcto|work: do you have wubi installed? I do not have menu.lst in c:\
<clcto|work> hoare: no. it wouldnt be in c. it would be on the linux partition. look on google
<hoare> oh. is it in root.disk?
<Agakonna> Hello
<coolstacy> tucemiux: i am a bit confused, its like i have to start from ABC.
<Agakonna> Ubuntu is very nice OS.
<|backZSpwn|> hi all
<jmestrada> clcto: if you know a URL where I can find the info, pls, send it
<tucemiux> coolbhavi, what clilent are you using to chat?
<tucemiux> coolstacy, what client are you using to chat?
<tucemiux> coolbhavi, never mind
<coolbhavi> tucemiux, xchat why?
<TaliaPhoenix> coolbhavi, there was an issue with autocomplete :P
<tucemiux> coolbhavi, never mind, the message is with autocomplete
<tucemiux> coolbhavi, the **issue** is with autocomplete, meaning that question wasnt for you
<|backZSpwn|> can anyone tell me how to stop xserver  in ubuntu 10.04? i no need start xserver ,, becouse pc is small server with small RAM /256MB-
<|backZSpwn|> ?
<|backZSpwn|> sry for my poor english
<Dr_Willis> |backZSpwn|:  disablle gdm via the /etc/init/gdm.conf file. rename it or move it
<tucemiux> |backZSpwn|,  install ubuntu server on your machine
<coolstacy> tucemiux: i dont know but if i am right i am using empathy, channel #ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> |backZSpwn|:  sudo mv /etc/init/gdm.conf /etc/init/gdm.DONTSTART
<Agakonna> Thanks! I will delete it too!
<rumbert> Best ways to generate PDFs from modern HTML+CSS? OpenOffice does not work for me.
<|backZSpwn|> Dr_Willis: thx i try it:D i have lubuntu :D
<Dr_Willis> |backZSpwn|:  ask in #lubuntu  they may not use gdm.
<|backZSpwn|> yes  lubuntu use xldm or something that..
<|backZSpwn|> i look for xlmd configs
<tucemiux> coolstacy, empathy is like bash, it is the application itself,  what you see is the GUI, like the terminal,   you use the "terminal" to type commands or the GUI in empathy,  in your chat application what happens in the background is taken care by empathy, the same with bash, the bash takes care of the command, similarly you can chat using another, instead of evolution you can use xchat, and instead of bash you can use bourne shell
<lefantomedlopera> Hello, What happen? http://nsa15.casimages.com/img/2010/06/24/100624031455653731.png
<lefantomedlopera> I had the warming by opening the disk utility palimpsest
<lefantomedlopera> since it isn't automatic, How to disable automatic disk wake up?
<tucemiux> ummm... i cant understand none of that stuff, its all in french
<malikeye|123> for some reason I just lost my wlan0 :(
<coolstacy> tucemiux: ya this one i got it thanks for that, it means everything that runs behind ur pc is done by bash or in other words bash is responsible, am i right.
<malikeye|123> I had KVM and vmware installed, but removed both.... still no wlan
<tucemiux> coolstacy, precisely, regardless you always use a terminal -- you can choose whatever shell you want
<Dr_Willis> coolstacy:   theres really not a differance btween  the 'shell' and the 'gui'  in linux. the gui apps are still apps. they just happen to have a gui that uses X to display them.  :)
<TheExplorer> Hello, does anyone speak script? I need to know how to say (command) && (regardless of success or failure) *go to* next command && (if keyword ____ = true then >) (if false then >) etc, anyone send me to a book?
<Dr_Willis> coolstacy:  if you are looking for alternative 'shells' you may want to check out 'fish' it has some neat features
<tucemiux> Dr_Willis, he wants to know the difference between terminal and the shell
<Dr_Willis> !abs | TheExplorer
<ubottu> TheExplorer: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Pici> TheExplorer: If you're looking for a channel to ask in, #bash would be the best place.
<Dr_Willis> tucemiux:  show him a 'serial' terminal from years back :)  the 'terminal' application emulates that physical device. heh.
<TheExplorer> thankyou Dr_Willis
<Gwar> Hi Guys. I have put a script in etc/init.d and made a syslink to it in rc2.d and prefixed it with S71. Do I need to run anything to update something or will it work fine just as is?
<coolstacy> tucemiux: do u know any nice tutorial for beginners for terminal commands.
<malikeye|123> it sees the wireless controller, but there is nothing under ifconfig -a... nothing in the interfaces file.. wondering if there should be a definition there or something
<TheExplorer> one more thing, Im trying to run Starcraft 2 and my screen went bonkers after loading. This a common ATI HD 4200 thing?
<jmestrada> Hello again, I'm trying to access a Win 7 shared folder from Ubuntu Places > Network, but can't access it, Ubuntu keeps asking me for a user/password for accesing the Win 7 shared folder - Ubuntu 10.04 and Win 7 Ultimate, WORKGROUP
<coolstacy> Dr_Willis: What is shell?
<jmestrada> Someone else in here recommended me to mount the share, first, but I'm not specific a genius in Linux, so I'm not quite sure how to do that in a terminal
<tucemiux> coolstacy, maybe Dr_Willis knows, the way I learned the commands is through tasks,  every time I had to do a task I had to learn the commands, like how to automatically mount a second hard drive, I searched, learned the commands and took notes, eventually I remembered the commands
<Gwar> jmestrada, make sure you have turned off the password in windows 7
<Dr_Willis> coolstacy:  'bash,csh, dash, tsh'  the program taht handles you entering command lines
<Dr_Willis> !shell | coolstacy
<ubottu> coolstacy: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Gwar> Hi Guys. I have put a script in etc/init.d and made a syslink to it in rc2.d and prefixed it with S71. Do I need to run anything to update something or will it work fine just as is?
<tucemiux> coolstacy, I also used this channel, instead of searching I just came in and asked what command would do whatever task, someone always helped me
<jmestrada> Gwar: do you mean turning off all passwords for all usernames?
<drizzt_> !dock
<Dr_Willis> coolstacy:  theres 10000's of bash help web sites and guides out there.
<malikeye|123> wonder if wicd hosed it up
<Gwar> jmestrada, when you go into the network settings for the shared folders, you have to disable password protected sharing. It's been ages since I used W7, so I can't remember the exact way to do it :9
<coolstacy> Dr_Willis: i know there are but i what to know from experience person how did they started it, and which one they would recommend for beginners.
<jmestrada> Gwar, ok, you mean to disable password protected for the specific shared folders... I will check it out
<jmestrada> Gwar, thanks
<Gwar> jmestrada, did it work?
<tcl> hello
<Agakonna> hi
<jmestrada> Gwar, working on it
<Dr_Willis> coolstacy:  go read bash guides.. pick one any one.. move to next... keep going... when using bash.. refer back to guides.. theres no magical  doc to learn all the stuff at one time
<Dr_Willis> coolstacy:  google for some 'bash quick referance' cheet sheets also. i saw a dozen or so a month ago when i looked.  they are worth printing out and keepong handy
<malikeye|123> nope.. still no wlan configuration.... ugh
<malikeye|123> lspci shows the device as well as lshw
<malikeye|123> but it's just not getting recognized as configured in anyway
<malikeye|123> unfortunately I'm not familiar with the debian ways of configuring networking :(
<coolstacy> tucemiux: i have just passed a week using ubuntu , i have installed themes ,games app,etc but only through software centre or just by clicking. i want to lear how to install every thing using terminal. i liked some themes from other sites but they say u have to make file ,compile it using termianl and all that stuff which i find difficult.
<bazhang> !manual | coolstacy start here
<ubottu> coolstacy start here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<malikeye|123> somebody with wireless pastebin a default interfaces file for me?
<h00k> coolstacy: also, check out #ubuntu-beginners if you'd like: /join #ubuntu-beginners
<coolstacy> ubottu: its for 10.04 i am using 9.10
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> coolstacy:  most of it will apply. but you may want to upgrade.
<rmrfslash> I don't see an option to encrypt your hard drive during ubuntu installation... am I missing this or is it simply not a feature at this time?
<vu1kan> malikeye|123 where would i find the file you want? i'll pb it for ya
<malikeye|123> cat /etc/network/interfaces
<hoare> guys what is the point of squashfs
<rmrfslash> I think Fedora installer does have this
<bazhang> rmrfslash, with the alternate?
<rmrfslash> this is the LiveCD (but skipping the live part and went right to install)
<malikeye|123> my interfaces file hasn't been touched in a week, so I'm thinking that might not be the problem
<coolstacy> Dr_Willis: no i dont want to upgrade because 10.04 i installed 3 times and i dont know it was not working properly, i will stick to 9.10
<vu1kan> auto lo
<vu1kan> iface lo inet loopback
<vu1kan>  is all that's in there
<vu1kan> ...sorry about the flood, didn't mean to
<bazhang> http://squashfs.sourceforge.net/ hoare
<hoare> bazhang: lol
<malikeye|123> yeah, that's all that is in mine as well
<rmrfslash> bazhang: sorry, didn't address u... I burned the livecd but I just kind of skipped the live part in the initial menu and went right to "Install"
<Martijnvdc> i have an usb surround sound headset, but pulseaudio doesn't detect all channels. How can i make those channels work please?
<malikeye|123> so the dmesg doesn't mention the intel wireless adapter at all, but lspci and lshw do
<bazhang> rmrfslash, ah, I meant the alternate installer
<rmrfslash> bazhang: from there I don't see an option for encrypting the hdd.... I do see encypt my home folder
<jiason> hi
<rmrfslash> bazhang: so are you saying I need the alternate CD or that I need a different CD or something?
<jiason> can you help me
<vu1kan> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jiason> my tvtime dont work in ubuntu 10.04
<malikeye|123> I did add an option to the module to mess with the LED, wonder if that's the culprit... another reboot, ugh
<coolstacy> h00k: is it useful
<jiason> who can help me
<coolstacy> h00k: i mean here max no. are experienced.
<Dr_Willis> wow - such patience some peopel have..
<h00k> coolstacy: I'm not sure what you meant by your last message
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, how to test the touchpad? My touchpad aren't working. Thanks in advance
<Gwar> Hi Guys. I have put a script in etc/init.d and made a syslink to it in rc2.d and prefixed it with S71. Do I need to run anything to update something or will it work fine just as is?
<Dr_Willis> Gwar:  why not reboot and see if it works?
<bazhang> rmrfslash, yep the alternate installer can do it
<Dr_Willis> I always put fast and dirty scripts to run at boot time in /etc/rc.local  but im lazy
<coolstacy> h00k: i mean many of u here in this channel are using ubuntu past many years.
<tcl> failed due to unknow user id(0)    what up?
<malikeye|123> think my Fn-F5 got tripped somehow
<malikeye|123> which disables / enables the wireless adapter o_O
<malikeye|123> I didn't touch it... so.. weird
<Martijnvdc> i have an usb surround sound headset, but pulseaudio doesn't detect all channels. How can i make those channels work please?
<malikeye|123> vu1kan, thanks for the paste :)
<ziro`> how can i install packages ignoring dependency problems?
<Dr_Willis> malikeye|123:  ive seen on a few laptops  where wireless is turned off by default untill i hit the on/off switch for the wireless once.
<malikeye|123> Dr_Willis, this is the first time it's done this in like 2 weeks though, so... it's weird
<vaul> Can someone explain me why keyboard indicator was included in the notification area in Lucid? Google seems to be completely unaware of the reasons behind this decision.
<coolstacy> ubottu: i have downloaded the manual 10.04 , the terminal commands must be same for all versions.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> coolstacy, sure they are
<coolstacy> bazhang:thnxs , i will start  from now.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto coolstacy check this too
<Dr_Willis> coolstacy:  90% of the command line commands are the same as what i used 15+ yrs ago. :)
<shivy> Hya everyone !
<nenn3> How would i go about configuring what ips nfs server listens to? I have limited to local net in exports but that doesnt stop it from listening on my internet nic
<Dr_Willis> coolstacy:  at least the majority of the ones i use are still the same. :)
<isolat3dsh33p> guess nobody could help with the touchpad :(
<vu1kan> vaul i'm running lucid and I don't have a keyboard indicator...are you maybe using a non-standard layout?
<shivy> whats wrong with it  ?
<Muzer> ARGH
<Muzer> BLOODY LAUNCHPAD
<shivy> ':)
<Muzer> just timed me out and lost a whole wall of text I had typed because of it using bloody AJAX instead of being sensible
<coolstacy> Dr_willis:thnks and bye ,time for tutorials.
 * Muzer murders whoever made launchpad use AJAX
<coolstacy> bazhang: thnks bye ,time for tutorial.
<livingdaylight> does a soundcard have to have a mike socket?
<vaul> vu1kan: It's all okay with you and your system. I think you just have only one layout, so there is no need for indicator to be displayed.
<coolstacy> bye to all.:-)
<vaul> vu1kan: And it seems I just picked a wrong place to ask the question.
<antonio_> hi where i can find the bgi library?
<erUSUL> !find bgi
<ubottu> Found: libgif-dev, libgif4, libgirepository1.0-0, libgirepository1.0-dev, libgift-dev (and 26 others)
<livingdaylight> vu1kan: hey, my friend is also got issues with his skype. If a soundcard doesn't have a mike socket does that mean the computer has no mike and hence no skype?
<Baribal> Hi. I got an Adobe Illustrator file today. Is there any OSS with which to view and/or modify it?
<TaliaPhoenix> livingdaylight, erm lack of mic shouldnt stop skype working
<TaliaPhoenix> it just means no voice call
<erUSUL> Baribal: try scribus ?
<vu1kan> livingdaylight i would guess that if the card doesn't have an input port, it doesn't support a mic...your friend might wanna look into a usb mic or headset
<livingdaylight> TaliaPhoenix: yea, that's what I mean. we can chat via IM but I mean voice call
<Baribal> erUSUL, thanks, installing now...
<livingdaylight> vu1kan: usb would work around that? ok, thx I'll pass it along
<erUSUL> Baribal: or inkscape http://wiki.scribus.net/index.php/Export/Import_capabilities_of_Scribus,_OpenOffice.org,_Inkscape,_GIMP,_and_Krita
<jmestrada> Gwar, still here?
<Martijnvdc> i have an usb surround sound headset, but pulseaudio doesn't detect all channels. How can i make those channels work please?
<isolat3dsh33p> what's the latest vesion of linux kernel?
<bazhang> !info linux | isolat3dsh33p
<ubottu> isolat3dsh33p: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.22.23 (lucid), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<jmestrada> Gwar, to disable the password protection for shared folders in Win 7 didn't work
 * Dr_Willis wonders if usb surround sound headsets just 'fake' surround sound in drivers.. or if they actually have 5+ speakers
<klaxian> i am trying to set up a dual boot windows 7/ubuntu fakeraid 0.  i have windows up and running, ubuntu is installed, but i can't seem to get grub installed on the MBR.  any ideas?
<malikeye|123> rsyslogd is taking a whole cpu :(
<erUSUL> !fakeraid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<klaxian> i have read and followed the fakeraid howto
<klaxian> it didn't get grub installed in the MBR
<klaxian> so i tried manually and it won't work either
<aguitel> klaxian, do you use live cd?
<isolat3dsh33p> bazhang, I got this from `uname -a` --> Linux sora-aoi 2.6.32-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 08:09:38 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<klaxian> aguitel: yes
<elb0w`> I cannot get ubuntu to run 4 monitors nicely
<elb0w`> I have a nvidia quadro 440
<Martijnvdc> the G35 surround sound headset is 7.1 and actually has those speakers, but my question is how to get them to work :p
<isolat3dsh33p> bazhang, why am I still in *32-21??
<private_meta> When I try to view flash videos in firefox (ubuntu 10.04), for a lot of flash video players (e.g. engadget video, old youtube player) I cannot click any button on/in the flash video, so I can't start, stop, ... them. Any Idea what I can do there?
<bazhang> isolat3dsh33p, are they held back?
 * Dr_Willis wonders how hedsets do '7.1' is there some speaker in the middle sitting on your forehead? :)
<aguitel> klaxian, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Dr_Willis> I got some suround sound headsets they actually have like 5 plugs I have to plug into my sound card..
<Dr_Willis> I never can get them in the right plugs :)
<Martijnvdc> indeed, but mine is usb :)
<klaxian> aguitel: thanks for the link, but it's not much help
<elb0w`> IF I wanted to run 4 monitors on linux. What graphics card is recommended?
<klaxian> i have ubuntu 9.10 and windows 7 installed
<Dr_Willis> You are lucky it even works as stero really.. You ARE playing some actual  7.1 sounds/sources?
<isolat3dsh33p> bazhang, I'm not sure, but apt-cache policy gives me the version for linux is 2.6.32.22.23
<Dr_Willis> elb0w`:  some nvidia ones.
<klaxian> i just cna't get grub installed on the MBR
<elb0w`> Dr_Willis, thats a little broad
<aguitel> klaxian,grub2 o grb legacy?
<Martijnvdc> it works, but only front left and front right!
<klaxian> aguitel: whatever the default on 9.10 is
<klaxian> aguitel: let me double-check
<Martijnvdc> and they work as stereo
<Martijnvdc> but i don't have the option to chose 7.1 surround sound
<isolat3dsh33p> bazhang, grub listed *32.21. Any idea why this happen? or how to solve it?
<Dr_Willis> elb0w`:   so is your question. :)  I dont keep up with new cards..  there may be some out now that can do 4 on one card.. or use 2 identical cards.. its also a matter of cost/ and what your pc acn fit.
<klaxian> aguitel: grub 0.97
<willwork4foo> Hi! Anyone here used miro on Ubuntu netbook (lucid)>
<willwork4foo> ?
<aguitel> klaxian,To install GRUB 2 to the MBR, next you need to run grub-install /dev/sdx
<Dr_Willis> elb0w`:  there IS some new usb->video adaptors out. but ive never tried them
<klaxian> aguitel: i have done that many times
<Baribal> erUSUL, Inkscape did the trick, scribus didn't. Now I have to figure out how to actually use it, but, to quote Dexter, there's always a sacrifice. :)
<elb0w`> Dr_Willis, I cant imagine those being good, it must be bottle necked by the bus
<erUSUL> Baribal: good luck
<willwork4foo> I have a bit of a problem with miro on UNE (lucid) where it sometimes doesn't draw the whole window and also won't let me enter my details into the login window
<klaxian> aguitel: it says grub-probe cannot find a device for /boot/grub
<ubutom> elb0w, matrox is pretty famous for multiple screens
<klaxian> should i remove grub and install grub2?
<ijse> my ubuntu can't make a sound...that's why?
<thalib> is there any download program like internet download manager that works on ubuntu
<aguitel> klaxian, do you have separate boot partition?
<Dr_Willis> elb0w`:  they are not for gaming.. they are for  when you need 10+ monitors  :)  i think they can do up to 200.
<elb0w`> ah
<klaxian> aguitel: no, i am not using a separate boot partition.
<Dr_Willis> elb0w`:  i forget the name of the product. they were really neat. and i think below $100
<ijse> e..
<klaxian> aguitel: i am trying to install the boot loader on a fakeraid partition /dev/mapper/blah
<elb0w`> we are using a Quadro nvs 440 right now. The problem isnt getting the monitors to work. Its getting them to act as a single desktop
<aguitel> klaxian, are you in ubuntu now?
<klaxian> aguitel: i have booted from the 9.10 live cd
<chadi> When I compile and install compat-wireless, it works; when I install linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic-pae, it does not work. Aren't these supposed to be the same?
<klaxian> aguitel: i can mount my installation and chroot
<thalib> is there any download program like internet download manager that works on ubuntu
<klaxian> aguitel: if i reboot the computer, it uses the windows loader by default
<Dr_Willis> elb0w`:  'displaylink' is the name of the gizmo/company it seems -> http://www.geek.com/articles/gadgets/displaylink-release-three-new-usb-graphics-processors-and-linux-source-20090521/
<thalib> is there any download program like internet download manager that works on ubuntu
<malikeye|123> anybody ever see rsyslogd spin out of control?
<sebsebseb> thalib: Firefox shows what you downloaded in downloads, also using wget to download stuff via the terminal, is quite cool really I guess :)
<aguitel> klaxian, in the botton of the link there are some issue from karmic
<isw> When sharing a ubuntu box to a windows network with samba do I have to open up any ports in iptables to access the ubuntu machine from windows machines?
<thalib> i like a good application which can download and resume via rapidshare and hot file
<thalib> any help
<vu1kan> thalib d4x uget kget...go into synaptic and search 'download'
<Dr_Willis> elb0w`:  i may be missreading the artical. it may be usb 'monitors' :)  rereading it now
<sebsebseb> !info kget
<ubottu> kget (source: kdenetwork): download manager for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu4.1 (lucid), package size 1918 kB, installed size 5580 kB
<vu1kan> !patience | thalib
<klaxian> aguitel: i will read further
<ubottu> thalib: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<fist> thalib: jdownloader
<sebsebseb> thalib: I think you can do that stuff with standard wget as well
<sebsebseb> !wget
<gothenburg> is there any fast keyboard layout switch? Like in winXP shift-alt?
<malikeye|123> rsyslogd is logging like crazy about xhci, weird
<sebsebseb> gothenburg: yes I think so,  also you can just add the keyboard layout switcher to the panel
<gothenburg> sebsebseb: hmm
<sebsebseb> gothenburg: set up for English and Swedish ( Göteborg )  and do that
<malikeye|123> removed the module and it's fine... wow, that was weird
<sebsebseb> gothenburg: thats what I do,  when I want öäå ÖÄÅ since I got a English keyboard
<hemza> how to resolve this "The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources."
<abhi_nav> gothenburg, ctrl + space
<gothenburg> abhi_nav: okay
<gothenburg> in gnome?
<gentooxer> isw: http://troy.jdmz.net/samba/fw/
<Varazir> Hello I'm looking for a consol mail client that I can use in script OR and program that can send out a e-mail when I have a pkg to update, I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 server
<isw> gentooxer: thanks
<gothenburg> Varazir: mail ?
<abhi_nav> gothenburg, and in the setting menu move the language you want to apper after pressing ctrl + space. and move down all other languagles.
<Varazir> e-mail
<abhi_nav> gothenburg, yes in gnome
<Varazir> gothenburg: e-mail
<paul3333> <hemza> just ' sudo apt-get install package_name' in console, replacing package_name with the package you need installed
<abhi_nav> gothenburg, in ibus
<gentooxer> isw: you are welcome
<abhi_nav> !ibus | gothenburg
<ubottu> gothenburg: IBus is used to allow input of Chinese, Japanese, and Korean (CJK) characters in !GUI applications - See also: !SCIM
<gothenburg> okay
<gothenburg> im from swe
<hemza> thnx
<erUSUL> Varazir: ssmtp or msmtp ?
<gothenburg> thanx
<drizzt_> is there some dock-like GTK ap[plication?
<cesc> Hi. When I go to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers I got the message "No proprietary drivers are in use in this system". My question is ... how can I allow proprietary drivers to be installed?
<Varazir> erUSUL: smtp, I tried ssmtp but I couldn't get it to work..
<sebsebseb> gothenburg: yes I know your Swedish since the name :D altough calling yourself Göteborg would have been better really, but then only Sweeds and such would know what it meant hrm
<drizzt_> cesc, it means your hardware is not recognized
<aguitel> drizzt_, what hardware are you talking about?
<abhi_nav> sebsebseb, what is 'hrm'?
<sebsebseb> gothenburg: Swedish keyboards have the letters öäå  no need to change layouts then I guess, in your case, if you got one of those
<sebsebseb> abhi_nav: I meant like thinking
<abhi_nav> sebsebseb, ok
<cesc> I think it means  when I first installed ubuntu I said that I would not allow proprietary drivers to be installed on my machine... Am I correct? And how can I change this?
<sebsebseb> cesc: which card you got_
<sebsebseb> ??
<cesc> I've an Nvidia Gforce 7600 GS
<sebsebseb> cesc: right uhmm
<Dr_Willis> cesc:  system -> admin -> hardware drivers
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: yes, but he said none is there
<Varazir> erUSUL: I tried ssmtp ( sendmail -au <username> -ap <passwrd> -am LOGIN smtp.server.com
<sebsebseb> cesc: thats not a really new card is it?
<fist> hey, i got a problem with my network printer (lexmark c530dn) with ubuntu 10.04. the installation was without errors and i can ping the printer+see the webinterface. but if i print something, the job does not reach the printer. but the popup says, that the job was completed and the cups-interface says the same
<erUSUL> Varazir: well i'm nor myself user of such software so i dunno what went wrong ...
<sebsebseb> fist: is that a pretty old Lexmark?
<fist> no
<Dr_Willis> cesc:   so theres not a listing showing that card? or is there a List and its saying they  are not in use?
<sebsebseb> fist: how old is it?
<fist> not two years
<sebsebseb> fist: right, but is it over a year?
<fist> yes
<gothenburg> sebsebseb: but I want to learn Español so that's why. :p
<Varazir> erUSUL: ok
<sebsebseb> gothenburg: ah right
<sebsebseb> gothenburg: ok
<vodl> does anyone know how to set up programs so that they minimize after launch on startup? the trick to it must be the command
<drizzt_> is there some dock-like GTK application?
<cesc> yes Dr_Willis when I go to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers I got the message "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system" and the list is empty
<gothenburg> vodl: it should be a gear
<sebsebseb> fist: ok well the bad news is,  Lexmark are known for their lack of Linux support, the good news is, that with their rather recent printers, they support Linux properly
<sebsebseb> fist: even Tux the Linux mascot penguin on their boxes I read
<fist> sebsebseb: with 9.10 the printer worked fine
<vodl> <gothenburg> come again?
<sebsebseb> fist: ah right
<isolat3dsh33p> hal is not used in 10.04 right?
<doyle> Q: how can I increase the line history for terminal?
<sebsebseb> fist: well what sometimes happens with Ubuntu as well is that,   hardware worked fine in a previous version, but then not the later one
<h00k> !dock | drizzt_
<sebsebseb> isolat3dsh33p: indeed
<drizzt_> cesc, you may need to installl nvidia-modprobe or something like this
<vodl> <gothenburg> come again ?
<sebsebseb> doyle: theres a setting so it can show more lines
<h00k> drizzt_: there is Docky, AWN, etc, check in the Software Center for 'dock'
<isolat3dsh33p> sebisebseb, then how do you configure touchpad in 10.04?
<doyle> sebsebseb: Thanks! Found it
<sebsebseb> doyle: ok :)
<fist> sebsebseb: do you know a workaround or something? in the forums etc. is noone with my problem
<cesc> when I go to System > Preferences > Appearance then Visual Effects I cannot select Extra (for the effects). Does that means I sould install the latest proprietary drivers for my Nvidia card?
<sebsebseb> fist: nope and 10.04 isn't that great anyway  compared to previous releases
<antonio_> how to list only links?
<fist> :D
<fist> good to know
<sebsebseb> fist: 9.10 is also still supported untill the end of April next year
<BluesKaj> hey folks how does one enable a wifi network that's listed as unclaimed http://pastebin.org/356344
<Pici> sebsebseb, fist: That is only one person's opinion.  Many people are happy with 10.04.
<vodl> does anyone know how to set up programs so that they minimize after launch on startup? the trick to it must be the command..
<Pici> sebsebseb: Please do not spread FUD in this channel.
<fist> sebsebseb: so i will have the same problem in one year .. if i downgrade to 9.10
<sebsebseb> Pici: What I was trying to say is that its still ok for fist to go back to 9.10, if he wants to
<Dr_Willis> vodl:  if using compiz - I belive you set up a rule for that  also.
<fist> a solution for 10.04 would be better
<Pici> sebsebseb: okay.
<Dr_Willis> vodl:  ages ago i recall some 'start' program you could use to tweak that a little also. but that may of been a kde spefific command
<vu1kan> vodl some programs have an option within them to do that, like pidgin, skype
<TaliaPhoenix> Pici whats "FUD" I dont recognise the term?
<sebsebseb> fist: well 10.10 will come out on Sunday 10th October (instead of Thursday 28th)
<fist> :D
<Pici> !fud | TaliaPhoenix
<ubottu> TaliaPhoenix: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<vodl> <vu1kan> yea but not all
<elb0w`> How do I change default runlevel in ubuntu I see no /etc/inittab
<sebsebseb> Pici: Oh theres a factoid for that, is it new?
<Pici> sebsebseb: nope.
<vodl> <vu1kan> what's the console command for minimizing a window?
<sebsebseb> Pici: well first time I seen it
<h00k> !runlevel | elb0w`
<ubottu> elb0w`: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<vu1kan> vodl i have no idea...i'm pretty noobish
<Pici> sebsebseb: Yep, we don't use it that much.
<nichos> hi all, is there a window manager that works well with a remote? I'm looking for something nice to switch between boxee and myth when I exit either one with the remote
<nichos> basically when I exit let's say myth, i'd like a window manager with 2 icons, 1 for myth, the other for boxee
<elb0w`> h00k, I have no idea what that means
<vodl> anyone else know the command to minimize a window?
<h00k> !upstart | elb0w`
<ubottu> elb0w`: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<abys> somebody who knows how to fix permission denied(publickey) when using ssh
<Dr_Willis> vodl:  i dont think there is such a command. at least not one thats 'standard'
<Dr_Willis> vodl:  there may be some x macro type tools that can sort of do it.
<vodl> <Dr_Willis> oh alright
<vodl> don't want it that much :D
<joobong> hey guys how can we run virtual box
<Dr_Willis> vodl:  theres also proberly some compiz features that can fake it.
<Dr_Willis> joobong:  instazll  virtualbox... run it..
<Dr_Willis> !virtualbox | joobong
<ubottu> joobong: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<abys> joobong: just google virtualbox :)
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis, how does one enable a wifi network that's listed as unclaimed ?
<soreau> vodl: You might want to look into xdotool
<joobong> thank you ubottu
<sebsebseb> abys: thats not a very helpful answer, but i'll give joobong one :)
<Dr_Willis> BluesKaj:  No idea. ive never heard of that term used befor with wireless.
<sebsebseb> !thanks | ubottu
<ubottu> sebsebseb: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<sebsebseb> uh
<h00k> ubottu: tell abys about google
<ubottu> abys, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> !info xdotool
<ubottu> xdotool (source: xdotool): simulate X11 keyboard/mouse input. In component universe, is extra. Version 20090330-1 (lucid), package size 19 kB, installed size 96 kB
<sebsebseb> !thanks | joobong
<ubottu> joobong: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<abys> sebsebseb: sry im just frustrated
<sebsebseb> joobong: right both versions are free as in price
<vodl> <soreau>thanks but just wanted it to start transmission and xchat minimized since I have them wired to load on start-up
<sebsebseb> ledge: the one in repo lacks USB support, the other version has it
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis, http://pastebin.org/356344
<Dr_Willis> vodl:  compiz can do that.. but it may minimuize them EVERY time you start them up.. even if you close, then restart them
<soreau> Dr_Willis: I dont think compiz has a feature to minimize windows right after they are open
<soreau> Dr_Willis: I dont think minimize is a rule choice
<vodl> <Dr_Willis> can't use compfiz..have 2 monitors running and if I try to start it up it freezes the entire screen
<Dr_Willis> soreau:  Hmm.. I would have to double check.. but i thought it did. I set up some things to be always on top, on specific desktops and mazamized.,. cant recall ever using
<vodl> <Dr_Willis> done trying but thanks for the tip :)
<abys> Need some help with ssh , i did everything to prevent getting "Permission denied (publickey)"
<Dr_Willis> one for minimize
<rmrfslash> bazhang: So during the alternate install CD I was prompted to encrypt my home directory... is this the only level of encryption in ubuntu during installation?
<Dr_Willis> vodl:  odd.. compiz works great on my 2 monitor setup.
<xshyamx> !wget
<xshyamx> !info wget
<ubottu> wget (source: wget): retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.12-1.1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 281 kB, installed size 2300 kB
<xshyamx> !info curl
<ubottu> curl (source: curl): Get a file from an HTTP, HTTPS or FTP server. In component main, is optional. Version 7.19.7-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 203 kB, installed size 320 kB
<drizzt_> iis there some lightweight "dock" application, not bloat like awn, docky or ciro-dock?
<vodl> <Dr_Willis> have an radeon 9550 vc, very buggy on ubuntu, could barely get it up and running, that might be the reason why
<xshyamx> hi, having a strange wget proxy problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/454486/
<drizzt_> second question, which package is responcible for keybiard indicator in notification area?
<xshyamx> I'm able to use curl but, wget fails to use the proxy
<xshyamx> any ideas?
<rmrfslash> xshyamx: what's the problem?
<datacrusher> what is the command that i set random white noise to my audio output?
<xshyamx> rmrfslash: I get connection refused if I use wget but, the same proxy works for curl
<rmrfslash> what's the http_proxy setting?
<rmrfslash> s/the/your
<wawawawa> xhshymax: and if you leave the --proxy=on out?
<xshyamx> rmrfslash: http://paste.ubuntu.com/454486/
<xshyamx> same thing
<indus> a
<wawawawa> ok
<maya_21> is it possible to get an information about the network topology which my computer use ?
<Baribal> datacrusher, once upon the time, it was cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<rmrfslash> you don't need to use --proxy=on
<wawawawa> my thinking exactly
<datacrusher> Baribal, hmm thanks.. it dont work anymore?
<wawawawa> xshymax: use --debug and post the output
<rmrfslash> does case matter in http_proxy env var?
<Dr_Willis> rmrfslash:  for a variable name - yes.
<rmrfslash> export http_proxy=http://10.0.0.42:8080
<has_> nick HebertSilva
<has_> nick HebertSilva
<rmrfslash> xshyamx: try that ^^
<Baribal> datacrusher, I have no idea. I never had the inclination to listen to white noise for extended time, and even if I did, I'd probably whip up a sample using audacity.
<Dr_Willis> rmrfslash:  try 'echo $http_proxy'
<rmrfslash> Dr_Willis: this isn't for me
<xshyamx> rmrfslash: http://paste.ubuntu.com/454490/
<Dr_Willis> rmrfslash:  that exporting  i was just thinking MAY be incorrect and need quotes :)
<xshyamx> wawawawa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/454490/
<thalib> does ANYONE KNOWS HOW TO SETUP winfast pxtv1200 in linux
<has_> nick HebertSilva
<peppermint> hi i am in the rc.xml file i need add the command that does the ctrl+alt+backspace restart x command
<bastid_raZor> !dontzap | peppermint
<ubottu> peppermint: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<maya_21>  is it possible to get an information about the network topology which my computer use ? the information can be which computers (with computer name , ip or mac) are using the same network, or which computers are using the same router with me...
<xshyamx> Dr_Willis: I'm able to set the same proxy in a older Intrepid machine and wget works there
<Dr_Willis> xshyamx:  I never use proxys with wget. but im pretty sure the variable Caswe does matter. and it may need some quotes in the export line if it has special cahracters
<bastid_raZor> peppermint: /etc/init.d/gdm restart     but it needs sudo
<Dr_Willis> 'sudo service gdm restart'  is the 'upstart' way :0
<erUSUL> maya_21: network map nmap and its gui zenmap
<erUSUL> !info zenmap | maya_21
<ubottu> maya_21: zenmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper Front End. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.00-3 (lucid), package size 601 kB, installed size 1784 kB
<jim> so when is Uppity Upstart coming out?
<indus> thalib, hi
<malikeye|123> ubutom, you remember my slow VM performance from the other day?
<peppermint> basicer, i need to put that command in the ubuntu-rc.xml file
<elb0w`> Im trying to get into grub when I reboot
<elb0w`> but I do not see them
<malikeye|123> ubutom, turns out, there is a sysctl tweak you can make with the scheduler that increases performance a whole ton
<erUSUL> elb0w`: press shift to make grub2 show menu
<elb0w`> from boot?
<xshyamx> Dr_Willis: actually I did not put any export statement I merely set the proxy in System>Preferences>Network Proxy
<malikeye|123> this guy : /proc/sys/kernel/sched_compat_yield
<Dr_Willis> xshyamx:  never tried that. it proberly sets some ENV variables.
<xshyamx> Dr_Willis: yes it sets it in /etc/environment
<elb0w`> erUSUL, when its posting I press shift? and it will load grub?
<peppermint> Dr_Willis, is that the exact command i add in rc.xml file
<xshyamx> Dr_Willis: if it echoes right then it is set properly right?
<bluntu> Hello
<erUSUL> elb0w`: it will show the menu if it is hidden by default
<isw> how do I configure iptables firewall under ubuntu to allow access to the Samba server?
<elb0w`> erUSUL, didnt work
<jim> elb0w`: you don't think you're even getting to grub at all?
<bluntu> Is there someone who can help me with an ubuntu install?
<maya_21> erUSUL i will try it thank you! :)
<elb0w`> jim its posting then hangs on ubuntu screen
<elb0w`> hitting shift while it posts is not loading grub
<jim> so it sounds like grub is loading
<xshyamx> isw: what port are u running samba?
<elb0w`> jim, I want to swap to run level 3
<vu1kan> elb0w` mine's set to go into the grub menu if i press esc
<isw> xshyamx: default let me get you the ports
<bluntu> I am trying to install 10.04, but I can't get passed step 4.
<jim> hold the shift key down for longer while it posts and see
<bluntu> There are no partitions showing up in the window
<wawawawa> xshymax: what is you 'wget --version'? I tested this and with my wget proxy works fine (Lucid)
<Dr_Willis> xshyamx:  yep. shoudl be
<isw> xshyamx: I need to learn how to open up UDP 137, 138 & TCP 139, 445
<bluntu> I am using unetbootin to install
<xshyamx> isw: the usual synatx is iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport <port-no> -s 0/0 -j ACCEPT
<bluntu> from my HD
<isw> xshyamx: k thanks
<xshyamx> wawawawa: I'm using the the wget 1.12 from the ubuntu repos
<wawawawa> xhymax: me too.. and it works fine
<marine1> Need help installing the scan portion of the hp 4500 wireless. I have successfully completed the print,fax and copy part of it.
<bluntu> can anyone help me here with this install?
<ljsoftnet> bluntu: what do u need installed?
<Dr_Willis> bluntu:  using unetbootin to install to a hard drive? that wont do a 'normal' install it will be a live-cd-type install that may not save changes
<bluntu> 10.04
<xshyamx> wawawawa: I'm puzzled by that too, here is the version info http://paste.ubuntu.com/454492/
<bluntu> I don;t need to save changes
<bluntu> I want my HD wiped and have 10.4
<bluntu> 10.04
<marine1> When launching x-sane it only sees my web cam not scanner, but in lsusb it list it
<Dr_Willis> bluntu:  somthing seems odd about yoru statements..  you want to install 10.04 to the hd?
<ljsoftnet> bluntu: just follow the install screen and select "Use Entire disk"
<xshyamx> wawawawa: another strange thing is that I have another 10.04 lubuntu running inside a virtual box...and wget works there its maddening
<jim> bluntu: do you have ubuntu now?
<bluntu> but no disks show up in step four of the install
<bluntu> yes
<jim> why not just upgrade
<xshyamx> and I have not changed any of the config files /etc/wgetrc or ~/.wgetrc
<ljsoftnet> bluntu: thats a problem
<bluntu> @jim: sorry, no I don;t have ubuntu now
<Dr_Willis> bluntu:  You did a unetbootin install to the  hard drive.. and bootted that THEN ran the ubuntu installer from the unetbootin-installed-to-hd-setup ?
<jim> oh ok
<Dr_Willis> bluntu:  you mean step 4 of the ubuntu installer right? not unetbootins dialogs?
<wawawawa> xshyamx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/454494/
<marine1> Need help installing the scan portion of the hp 4500 wireless. I have successfully completed the print,fax and copy part of it.
<bluntu> Dr_Willis: this is what I did: I had Windows XP and downloaded an ISO for Ubuntu and try to install that now using Unetbootin
<bluntu> Dr_Willis: indeed
<Dr_Willis> bluntu:  so you are at step4 of the Unetbootin installer then?
<bluntu> step 4 of the installer
<Dr_Willis> Be more clear in your answers :)
<bluntu> step 4 of the ubuntu installer
<bluntu> I am booted into ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> bluntu:  so you used unetbootin - to put the iso on the HD.. booted the HD?
<bluntu> yes
<Dr_Willis> bluntu:  and youa re trying to install to the SAME hard drive as the unetbootin booted  from?
<bluntu> yes
<Dr_Willis> thats proberly the issue then.
<bluntu> not possible?
<xshyamx> wawawawa: atleast for you it is trying the proxy first...for me it just does not recognize th eproxy
<bluntu> damn
<Dr_Willis> Unless you had the hd partuitined beforhand.. im not sure its going to resize where it booted from
<ljsoftnet> bluntu: its possible but you have a hard disk problem
<Alien_FX_Fiend> can someone help me register at a simple machines forum?
<killfill> hi
<Pici> !ot | Alien_FX_Fiend
<ubottu> Alien_FX_Fiend: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ljsoftnet> bluntu: is it a laptop or desktop?
<killfill> i have an ubuntu 8.10, and need postgres-client 8.4
<Alien_FX_Fiend> okay sorry
<killfill> how do i get it?
<bluntu> problem is that this machine has a broken cd-drive and does't allow booting from USB
<Dr_Willis> bluntu:  if you had the HD allready parttioned you Might be able to install to the OTHEr partitions..  but unetbootin proberly made a single partition on the HD.
<killfill> i see in the repos are only packages for 8.3 :S
<Dr_Willis> bluntu:  best would been to use a USB flash drive as an installer medium
<Guest37279> hi i am using Bluefish on Ubuntu. since i am using SVN my files get updated quite often by other people when i run 'svn update'. how can i automatically update my WC files in Bluefish while I'm editing them?
<bluntu> Dr_Willis: the computer doesn;t allow startup from USB
<wawawawa> xshyamx: yes. I'm not sure what to suggest next! Completely remove / purge and re-install?  Make sure there are no other "*_proxy" variables set? can you open a shell and pastebin the output of "set"?
<marine1> Need help installing the scan portion of the hp 4500 wireless. I have successfully completed the print,fax and copy part of it.
<Dr_Willis> bluntu:  You MIGHT be able to use gparted to resize the partitions.
<marine1> x-sane only sees my web cam not scanner what uo wit dat???
<bluntu> Dr_Willis: but Gparted requires me to boot from cd right?
<Dr_Willis> bluntu:  then install to a 2nd partion other then the one you used unetbootin on.
<Dr_Willis> bluntu:  No it does not. Your unetbootin 'setup' IS basically the same as booting from cd also.
<Dr_Willis> bluntu:  well.. it might  in this case.. actually I think there IS a new 'toram' option for 10.04
<Pici> killfill: 8.10 is no longer supported.  postgres-client-8.4 is only in jaunty (9.04) and higher.
<bluntu> Dr_Willis: but to use gparted I need to stat up from cd
<hotfloppy> bluntu: cd drive is broken and cant boot from usb.. i think the last resort is install via network..
<Dr_Willis> bluntu:  how much ram ya got?
<jim> so potentially he could boot any cd that way
<bluntu> 512
<bluntu> Dr_Willis: 512 mb
<killfill> Pici: 8.10 is intrepid right?
<killfill> i found this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/es/intrepid-backports/postgresql-8.4
<killfill> how do i install a backport?
<helpme> hello ,please help me with installation of xen in lucid not xen 3.3
<helpme> and debian pub key
<bluntu> hotfloppy: ah yeah, and the computer doesn't have a floppydrive :)
<jim> killfill: is 8.4 what you want?
<xshyamx> wawawawa: that solved it :D...the problem turned out to be all_proxy=socks://10.0.0.42:8080
<bluntu> Dr_Willis: I am using basically a Harddrive with a CPU and Ethernetport...
<marine1> need help installing scanner portion of hp 4500 wireless print, scan copy and fax
<sebsebseb> !8.10 | killfill
<ubottu> killfill: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<killfill> jim, yup, the client.
<wawawawa> xshymax: yay!
<xshyamx> wawawawa: once I unset all_proxy it worked like a charm....thx a lot :)
<jim> not the server?
<fishcooker> how to make automated cd.installer of ubuntu server without any interactive session
<fishcooker> ?
<fishcooker> anyone
<bluntu> Dr_Willis: isn;t it possible to install Ubuntu whilest starting up? Without going into the 'Live' mode?
<sebsebseb> fishcooker: #ubuntu-server
<ruiwen> hi has anyone using lucid run into the issue where 'gem install sprockets' did not give the 'sprocketize' executable?
<jim> you're going to contact a 8.4 server running elsewhere?
<Pici> killfill: If you absolutely-positively cannot migrate off of 8.10 then you may be able to use old-releases.ubuntu.com as your package repository to install that package.
<marine1> Need help installing the scan portion of the hp 4500 wireless. I have successfully completed the print,fax and copy part of it.
<helpme> hello any link for latest xen installaionin lucid?
<Dr_Willis> bluntu:  the installcd and that boot setup you got should hagve a 'test' and 'install' item at one of the first dialogs..
<Pici> killfill: I highly suggest that you migrate off of that version of Ubuntu as we cannot provide further support for it.
<fishcooker> i'll tried seb3
<killfill> Aah there is the instrepid-backports directory.
<killfill> Pici: thanks!
<Dr_Willis> bluntu:  it used to be a grub item  int he last release. its a little dialog in 10.04
<bluntu> Dr_Willis nah, it boots straight into live
<chowlala> hi
<thune3> fishcooker: is this what you are talking about: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/UnattendedCD
<chowlala> i'm new to ubuntu
<chowlala> lol
<Dr_Willis> bluntu:  unetbootin may be giving it some options when it boots.
<ibm> ?
<ibm> ?
<sebsebseb> chowlala: ok hi
<ibm> ?
<FloodBot3> ibm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chowlala> is this a good place to get help if i need it anytime? :)
<bluntu> it Dr_Willis: it only gives Ubuntu or Help
<sebsebseb> chowlala: yes
<sebsebseb> chowlala: depending on who is active at the time
<chowlala> sebsebseb: thanks =) sounds good
<ibm> 6+h8jk6jk
<ibm> 5h
<ibm> hgj5h54gh
<FloodBot3> ibm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> !ops | ibm
<ubottu> ibm: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<marine1> Need help installing the scan portion of the hp 4500 wireless. I have successfully completed the print,fax and copy part of it.
<helpme> dr willis any link to install latest xen in ubuntu lucid??
<chowlala> i could really use help learning ubuntu, fresh new for 3 days
<Dr_Willis> bluntu:  examine the boot configs unetbootin is using thats on the hard drive.
<Varazir> Hello again, when you login you see a msg that there is programs that has a update how can you access that with a script ?
<Dr_Willis> helpme:  no idea. I never use xen
<fishcooker> arigatou thune3
<Dr_Willis> !xen | helpme
<ubottu> helpme: XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<bluntu> Dr_Willis where do I find the configs?
<Zirts> how can i get my sound working=?  I have the latest ubuntu version atm
<helpme> and debian pub key ?
<marine1> scanner not being recognized  after install what up wit dat???
<Dr_Willis> bluntu:  on the hard drive you installed to. unetbootin may be using syslinux, so will be some syslinux.cfg or suimiler config
<killfill> Hm..
<helpme> yes but it install old xen ,which will not work wih latest kernel
<Dr_Willis> bluntu:  one of the MANY reasions i dont do unetbootin installs to 'hard drives' :)  i end up debugging unetbootins setup to much
<sebsebseb> chowlala: also
<killfill> Pici: the intrepid-backports directory doesnt have packages for i386.. :S
<sebsebseb> chowlala: well this is a good download to get
<helpme> thanks ubottu
<sebsebseb> !manual | chowlala
<joobong> how do we do it
<ubottu> chowlala: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<sebsebseb> chowlala: There also Ubuntu Pocket Guide
<bluntu> Dr_Willis: I am willing to try anything else to get this installed asap. If you can provide me with a better idea, I'll do that in a heartbeat
<Dr_Willis> bluntu:  if you scres up  a config.. and system wont boot.. well.. you are stuck arent you.
<Dr_Willis> bluntu:  put hd in a 2nd machine..  install to it there.
<bluntu> no option...
<wawawawa> bluntu: can you salvage a CDROM drive from anywhere? it would make this much easier....
<bluntu> yeah... I guess you are right
 * Dr_Willis must have 10 cd'rom drives in the garrage for the trash
<bluntu> I am gonan try that...
<chowlala> sebsebseb: oh... ok
<wawawawa> at some point you have to withdraw, re-plan...
<wawawawa> ;-)
<bluntu> how about installing from the net?
<sebsebseb> !new | chowlala
<ubottu> chowlala: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Pici> killfill: Well. As much as it should be there, you aren't garunteed anything since you are on an unsupported release.  I'll file a bug anyway though.
<sebsebseb> chowlala: Enjoy Ubuntu!
<chowlala> thanks lots sebsebseb :) gonna try my best haha
<marine1> Need help installing the scan portion of the hp 4500 wireless. I have successfully completed the print,fax and copy part of it.
<bluntu> Dr_Willis how about installing from the net?
<marine1> has anyone here have any set up experience with scanners
<Dr_Willis> bluntu:  never tried. I got plenty of cd/dvd/flash drives.
<killfill> greate.
<killfill> thx
<marine1> scanner not being recognized  after install what up wit dat???
<sebsebseb> chowlala: Then when you are more experienced their are other Linux distros you could try as well, if you want to.  http://www.distrowatch.com
<abys> Can somebody tell me how to fix : Permission denied (publickey) with SSH
<ruiwen> anyone issues with the 'sprockets' gem?
<thalib> does ANYONE KNOWS HOW TO SETUP winfast pxtv1200 in linux
<sebsebseb> !caps | thalib
<ubottu> thalib: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Dr_Willis> thalib:  you checked the forums yet?
 * Dr_Willis wonders what a pxtv even is.
<oli> u usin x chat
<oli> me too
<Matisse> hi
<oli> :D
<Matisse> can somebody help me with claws mail? If i want to download mails via imap it doesnt do anything, no protocol entry, no crash, no nothing
<oli> is evryone usin ubnbuntu
<thalib> @dr_willis which ones
<Dr_Willis> thalib:  the ubuntu forums..
<thalib> its bt leadtek
<thalib> analogue tv tuner card
<Dr_Willis> thalib:  the mythbuntu forums are also good for tvtuner card info
<Dr_Willis> for my tuner.. i plugged it in.. saw it was seen in dmesg.. fired up a tv tuner card.. and sat and watched bugs bunny all day.
<Dr_Willis> tuner program. :)
<Dr_Willis> thalib:  what hage you DONE to actuyally use the card so far?
<Varazir> How do I read the info that I have pkg's to update that you see when you login (console) ?
<thalib> not much
<oli> why are ppl saying " example has left " and " example has joined unbuntu "
<thalib> installed tv time but it wont run
<Dr_Willis> oli:  your irc client is saying that.
<root> algumm brasileiro?
<oli> wow lots of ppl on here
<Dr_Willis> !tvtuner
<Dr_Willis> oli: 1502 to be exact
<oli> ?
<oli> ??????????????????
<Dr_Willis> 1502 people..  are in here
<thalib> yes i used it on xp and w7 to watch tv
<Dr_Willis> - the bots..
<Pici> oli: Do you have a support question?  This is a support channel, if you'd like to chat, you are free to join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest92817> someone can help me?
<Dr_Willis> thalib:  theres other tuner apps. even vlc and mplayer can  be used.. but ive not done so in years
<Varazir> I tried to search for ubuntu console login screen but what I find is the GNU login screen :(
<oli> i will
<indus> thalib, hi
<Pici> !br | Guest92817
<ubottu> Guest92817: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Dr_Willis> Varazir:  huh? clarify the whole problem.
<Shinhan> I have problems setting up dnsmasq. What would be the best channel to ask for help with it?
<oli> can anyone help me i pooed my pants :D
<vu1kan> !ot | oli
<ubottu> oli: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> !troll | oli
<ubottu> oli: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<Pici> oli: Please stop.  That is not welcome in this or any other Ubuntu channel.
<oli> wait ill be back but named Unbuntu boss
<vu1kan> ooo...didn't know about that command
<Guest92817> I need to get in on network of me collegi
<Guest92817> can help
<Dr_Willis> Guest92817:  clarify the question and how its related to ubuntu.
<Varazir> Dr_Willis: what I like is a app that can e-mail me if I have a update on my server, I can't finde any so I thought of create a bash script, but I need su to run apt-get and can it be done in a cronjob ?
<sebsebseb> Guest92817: so get the connection details from them and connect?
<Dr_Willis> Varazir:  there sproberly some tools out that can notify you of updates. check package manager.. or just set up auto updateing perhaps?
<Unbuntu> im unbintu
<Unbuntu> i am unbunu boss
<wawawawa> Varazir: I use monit
<Varazir> wawawawa: it's console ?
<wawawawa> Varazir: A very lightweight mgmt application with a web frontend... there's a plugin that alerts (email, snmp trap etc) if your packages are out of date. You need to set apt-get update to run regularly though
<Unbuntu> ARE PPL LISTENG TO ME
<sebsebseb> !ot | Unbuntu
<ubottu> Unbuntu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> Unbuntu:  I imagione most of us have you on ignore
<wawawawa> !troll | Unbuntu
<ubottu> Unbuntu: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<l3> Hello: I am trying to use ifdown to take down eth1, but I believe Ubuntu manages the network differently since that is not working.  Googling has now produced a way for me to do this from the command line.  I was wondering: how do I restart a wired connection from command line?
<Unbuntu> FUCKERIAH
<Unbuntu> FUCK
<Unbuntu> PISS OF
<FloodBot3> Unbuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest92817> ds
<Guest92817> I`m in the connection of my school
<pac`s> alguem fala portgues
<pac`s> ??
<user01> what is the difference between tzsetup, tzselect, and tzconfig?
<jpds> !pt | pac`s
<ubottu> pac`s: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<pac`s> I can help me
<Matterco> I need a little help getting Apache2 to start on my Ubuntu 10 Server machine. I am getting this error:
<Matterco> " * Starting web server apache2
<Matterco> (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<Matterco> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<Matterco> Unable to open logs
<FloodBot3> Matterco: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Matterco>    ...fail!"
<Matterco> When I run netstat -lnp | grep '0.0.0.0:80'
<sebsebseb> Matterco: Server edition support in #ubuntu-server
<zus> so i tried to installrunes of magic, and no matter where i clicked it says there is not room left on the disc,... i went to the file system and it shows i have 15.5gigs free.  how can i find out how much space i have used and have left is there a cli?
<LjL> Matterco: uhm, that sounds like you have another webserver already running.
<yoyoned> zus: df -h
<mbeierl> I lose
<zus> yoyoned,  is that with sudo  or no?
<yuanjin> My first time to use irssi to join #ubuntu. Hello
<Pici> killfill: The i386 stuff should be on old-releases for intrepid now.
<Matterco> LjL I installed phpmyadmin, do think that installed apache2 for itself?
<yoyoned> sudo not required
<zus> thank you
<yoyoned> zus: np
<LjL> Matterco: it might have, but then if it were apache it should simply tell you it's already running, rather than erroring out. try doing "netstat -l -p -n | grep 80" to see what might be using port 80
<Matterco> LjL http://paste.ubuntu.com/454509/
<Matterco> Says apache
<Matterco> I installed Postfix yesterday, but that does not require apache
<elb0w`> why is the package xserver-xgl not available in 10.04
<elb0w`> ?
<LjL> Matterco: well then it's already running, i don't know why, but it is. try killing it with "sudo service apache2 stop; kill 1137" and restarting it with "sudo service apache2 start"
<Pici> Matterco: you'll need a sudo for that kill command LjL gave you.
<Daekdroom> elb0w`, it was deprecated
<LjL> elb0w`: ehm, i think it's been deprecated like ages ago
<elb0w`> what is the new version?
<Daekdroom> It's not necessary and there are plenty ways to replace it.
<elb0w`> Daekdroom, I am trying to get 4 monitors to run
<elb0w`> with one x session
<yuanjin> I have a problem that every time when I reboot my 10.04, and log back to the Gnome, the GDE seems not to work normally. There is no operation ico on the window I launch. I have to change the display mode in "system>preference>appearance" to load my driver for my Graphics card. Could someone just tell me why?
<abys> hurray first problem solved , time = 2DAYS :)
<Matterco> LjL the kill and start commands worked. how do I find out why that process started and why it is interrupting my version of Apache? Thank you
<jim> abys, I'd say you got off cheap...
<LjL> Matterco, i don't really know, but i guess you could look at the logs in /var/log to see *when* it started.
<Matterco> k, thanks again
<abys> jim: but it was not that difficult :) but im learning and i like it
<benlieb> Question: I have a file with 8,000 lines of small float numbers. Is there a command I can run the file trough that will add them up and output the total? Of course I could     write my own, but just not wanting to reinvent the wheel if not needed.
<jim> benlieb: spreadsheet?
<yoyoned> benlieb: easy in python
<benlieb> i know it's easy to write a program to do it, i'm just wondering if there's a native linux command that already does it. Like wc operateson text, I wondered if something operates on numbers
<daniel__> I installed Ubuntu and then the nvidia drivers for my computer and now all I can do is reslutions of 32x240 or 640x480.  My monitor can handle up to 2048.1536.  How can I fix this?
<shomon> hi, I'm sure you get this all the time here but...
<jim> why do you think there are so many scripting and compiled languages available? any problem ought to be easy in one of them...
<shomon> how do I get rid of the keyring password prompt every time I log in to lucid?
<yoyoned> benlieb: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=707356
<shomon> it only wants access to the wireless so it's completely useless password prompt
<daniel__> If anyone can assist me, please message me.
<jim> daniel__: try posting a specific, informative, concise, complete question to the channel
<daniel__> I thought I did.
<CkhiKuzad> is there a CLI frontend program thats similar to xsensors?
<elb0w`> How do I change the default runlevel?
<daniel__> I have Ubuntu 10.04 installed, I also installed the hardware nvidia drivers and now all I get is 640x480 max resolution.  How can I get higher resolutions?
<daniel__> Is there a way to tell Linux my Monitor name and let it fix it?
<CkhiKuzad> Daniel__: go to system>preferences>monitor and there should be an option to make the resolution higher
<jim> see what happens if you dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<shomon> I have recently upgraded to lucid lynx from hoary so this problem comes from 8.06. It has always asked me for a login keyring
<shomon> how do I get rid of this useless prompt?
<daniel__> That sends me to the nvidia drivers.
<daniel__> Let me try saying no and see what happens.
<xshyamx> benlieb: perl -e 'while ( <> ) { $s += <>; } print $s' <file>
 * jim used to know a pair of twin shomons
<CkhiKuzad> wait a minute, xsyamx... that kinda looks forkbomb ish
<daniel__> Even there all I get is 640x480 or 320x240 for resolutions
<xshyamx> CkhiKuzad: nope i just tried it
<thune3> benlieb: to riff on xshymax: perl -ne '$a += $_; END { print "$a\n";}' numbers.file
<CkhiKuzad> alright, i googled it too.
<CkhiKuzad> its not a forkbomb.
<shomon> can I just remove my login keyring?
<jim> I think one of the shomon twins was rosalie
<daniel__> Ho0w do I get better resolutions with the nvidia drivers installed?
<zus> yoyoned,  thanks i just now  ran the cli,  ( i never seem to have room ) :)
<CkhiKuzad> shomon, if it isnt making it impossible to log in, and its just a very minor inconvenience, i would recommend keeping it. because your login keyring is used to decrypt things, if you dont have it, your data might be permanently encrypted.
<zus> how does Partitions work? i thought the more crap i would want to install, the more root id need now i have too much root and not enough home,...
<shomon> no
<shomon> I need to remove this
<gogu> HI, am beginner. Ibus is not working properly, it prompts to add some commands to  "$HOME/.bashrc". how to do ?
<shomon> sorry CkhiKuzad - it's a family computer and I don't want them to use it for the wireless
<shomon> I mean I don't want them to get prompted for this for the wireless access. It should just be available
<CkhiKuzad> gogu: sudo gedit ~/.bashrc
<Matisse> can somebody help me with claws mail? If i want to download mails via imap it doesnt do anything, no protocol entry, no crash, no nothing
<daniel__> Does anyone know how to fix the nvidia drivers only letting me have 320x240 or 640x480 resolutions?
<shomon> or at least change it
<Pici> gogu, CkhiKuzad: You don't need, and should not use, sudo to modify files that your user owns, such as that file.
<CkhiKuzad> pici: oh. my mistake ^^;
<kay_> hey, i need a driver for my nvidia geforce 7600gt...what to do?
<daniel__> Hardware drivers
<jim> kay_: get the driver!
<kay_> does not list em
<CkhiKuzad> gogu: gedit ~/.bashrc (alternatively you could use nano ~/.bashrc
<daniel__> But using them I can't get more than 640x480 resolutions on here.
<daniel__> what are you running kay?
<kay_> ubuntu 9.04
<gogu> CkhiKuzad, i could open the file. where should I paste the commands and save the file?
<CkhiKuzad> the end of the file
<daniel__> kay go to System, Admin, Hardware drivers
<gogu> CkhiKuzad, ok. will get back
<CkhiKuzad> dont put them at the beginning, or anywhere "in" the file. put them at the end.
<CkhiKuzad> ("in" meaning within other text)
<daniel__> Does anyone know how to fix the nvidia drivers only letting me have 320x240 or 640x480 resolutions?
<kay_> "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<daniel__> Yes, install them.
<kay_> there is no driver listed
<daniel__> I am running nvidia geforce 8400 here.
<kay_> is there a termial code?
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<yoyoned> daniel__: do you have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<daniel__> apt-get install nvidia-current
<daniel__> I think so yoyoned
<CkhiKuzad> hm..
<CkhiKuzad> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<gogu> CkhiKuzad, i pasted the lines and saved and closed the file. should i restart? because the IBus app is still prompting to add the lines
<kay_> @daniel dont kow
<daniel__> Going to the nvidia settings or the monitor only shows 2 resolutions available.
<CkhiKuzad> gogu, i'm not sure, but restarting should work
<kh_maxim> How to install InnoDB in Ubuntu?
<daniel__> This monitor, in WIndows can go as high as 2048x1536
<gogu> CkhiKuzad, ok. will get back 2 u after restarting. thanks a lot
<CkhiKuzad> no problem
<daniel__> I am running a KVM.  Could that be a problem?
<howdoi> i have a number of plasmoids running (i can see then 'ticked' when i filter 'running' in the widget adder) and I cant see them on the daskboard nor any workspace nor desktop... whats the best way to kill them off?
<CkhiKuzad> daniel__ KVM meaning that your login manager is KDM, or that your desktop environment is KDE?
<daniel__> Oh.  SOrry.
<daniel__> I am running a switcher called a KVM
<Pici> howdoi: #kubuntu would be the best place to ask that question.
<Pici> CkhiKuzad: He means a keyboard/video/mouse input switcher.
<re182> ffs, why is it so hard to dualboot lucid and xp on two seperate harddrives?]
<daniel__> Yes
<howdoi> pici thanks
<Nastya> hi there!
<daniel__> Thank you Pici
<Nastya> please advise an MSN client
<re182> I have xp as the master drive, and ubuntu as the secondary. during setup ubuntu asked me if i wanted to install grub...i said yes, and now on startup i get this error: fd0 cannot get c/h/s values
<daniel__> brb
<CkhiKuzad> Nastya: Empathy if you are in 10.04 or Pidgin in anything below it.
<kh_maxim> How to install InnoDB in Ubuntu?
<Daekdroom> Where can I find a compatibility list of netbooks/laptops?
<Daekdroom> I been searching the wiki and couldn't find it
<Pici> !hcl | would be a good place to start Daekdroom
<ubottu> would be a good place to start Daekdroom: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<BluesKaj> re182, open the console and do , sudo update-grub
<re182> open the console where
<re182> it says unknown command "sudo"
<re182> all i see is grub rescue, then a prompt
<arand> re182: Boot a liveCD.
<r000t> My machine just locked up
<BluesKaj> re182, look for console in applications
<r000t> Just locked..... It rebooted OK but unexpectedly the whole thing froze
<re182> do i need internet for the livecd grub update? because i don't have it on the computer i am trying to dualboot.
<arand> re182: YOu don't
<cschamber> have slight problem i cant shutdown because im getting mirrior images of my time date and name on top right of screen, some one told me how to clear it up before but i just reinstalled and need help clearing it up again
<arand> !grub | re182
<ubottu> re182: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<r000t> Eliotn: PLEASE tell me the NWS is switching to Linux
<dahud_> I have switched from Gnome to KDE on my 10.04 Ubuntu installation.  What do I need to remove to eradicate gnome from my system?
<LLLLL> Problem with Nero Linux. I converted the avi to ISO with Devede, than used Nero Linux DVD-Video format to burn. It will not succeed without using a Audio_TS ... Video_TS
<redballoon> heya guys, can anyone recommend a good linux alternative to flash?
<LLLLL> Why is this?
<dahud_> nope
<BluesKaj> !pure kde | dahud_,
<redballoon> I mean, the web developing thing, not the player
<re182> okay, so updating grub should fix it?
<r000t> redballon: There are many flash packages for Ubuntu
<dahud_> BluesKaj: Is that a command?
<re182> I have two drives, sda1 is XP and sdb1 is ubuntu. I installed XP first, and then ubuntu. updating grub will fix the MBR and let me boot both?
<redballoon> dahud_, that's the bot
<cschamber> need help clearing up my time/date and name in top right corner of my gnome screen, i am running ubuntu 10.04
<BluesKaj> !purekde | dahud_,
<redballoon> r000t, for flash development?
<ubottu> dahud_,: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Pici> cschamber: You mean getting rid of it?
<r000t> redballon: oooohhhhh... Have you tried running Flash in WINE?
<r000t> I did that with the old macromedia Trial and it worked OK
<arand> re182: If you need to do the "update-grub" command, the "3 - Chroot" instructions from here would be neccessary: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<r000t> Not sure how the adobe products would fare
<cschamber> well its mirrioring its self
<BluesKaj> dahud_, you should be asking about kde at #kubuntu
<cschamber> and cant get to the shut down menu becasue of it
<arand> re182: Otherwise, Method 1 there should suffice (grub-install --root-directory=...)
<luist_> hey i need help... i cant update my system i get this error: The upgrade needs a total of 19.9M free space on disk '/boot'. Please free at least an additional 2,449k of disk space on '/boot'. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'.
<cschamber> Pici, some one gave me a command before and it cleared it up, it was somthing i needed to shut down for some reason
<cannonfodder> hey you guys....everytime i edit something in my www directory, i have to use sudo  ...how do i remove this? id like to be able to edit things without having to always use sudo
<r000t> So when I log in (logging is fine, once I get to my desktop, this is a problem) any keyboards attached to the system stop working. The only way to get a key to show up is if I hold it down for half a second. Unplugging and plugging in a keyboard makes it work again. Where do I report this?
<cannonfodder> hey you guys....everytime i edit something in my www directory, i have to use sudo  ...how do i remove this? id like to be able to edit things without having to always use sudo
<Pici> cschamber: Was it something to reset your panels to default?
<redballoon> r000t, well I'll give it a try. my dad stole my desktop with windows. so linux is where I'm stuck :p
<r000t> canonfodder sudo chown -R (your username) (directory)
<redballoon> not that I mind too much
<cannonfodder> thanks
<arand> luist_: if you run "df -h" how much is missing on your /boot ?
<r000t> That command was my best friend last year when making WoW work in WINE
<cschamber> i really dont rember, but we can try that pici
<luist_> arand, 17M free... 81% used
<Pici> !resetpanels | cschamber
<ubottu> cschamber: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<luist_> arand, can i just delete the files from older boot options?
<arand> luist_: Do you have a lot of old kernel versions installed?
<luist_> arand, yes
<arand> luist_: Do it via the package manager instead
<luist_> arand, ok
<arand> luist_: Or possibly computer-janitor, but be careful there to only remove things that are safe.
<r000t> I think the keyboard drivers have a regression. Recently, after logging in, keyboards stop working (keys aren't recognized until they are held down for half a second) until they are unplugged and plugged back in.
<luist_> arand, how can i do it via package manger?
<private_meta> When I try to view flash videos in firefox (ubuntu 10.04), for a lot of flash video players (e.g. engadget video, old youtube player) I cannot click any button on/in the flash video, so I can't start, stop, ... them. Any Idea what I can do there?
<r000t> What Flash package are you using?
<abhi_nav> private_meta, same problem. here. tell me when you solved it. ;)
<re182> with the grub chroot thing
<Matrice64> yeah I had that problem before
<re182> do i mount the ubuntu (secondary) drive? or the windows (primary) drive?
<r000t> re182: LiveCD?
<private_meta> abhi_nav: Thanks, at least it's not the usual "Well, it's me, so of course it breaks"
<r000t> re182: or WUBI?
<arand> luist_: as far as packages gi you'll likely want to remove linux-image-<version number>-generic, linux-headers-<version number> AND linux-headers-<version number>-generic.
<abhi_nav> private_meta, ok
<private_meta> abhi_nav: (meaning: good that at least someone else has the problem too ;))
<arand> luist_: If you have linux-backports-modules-something installed you might want to remove the version-specific of that one to.
<cschamber> no that didnt work pici
<abhi_nav> private_meta, :)
<arand> luist_: Make Sure you don't remove the kernel currently being used!
<re182> what do you mean
<re182> i'm using a livecd to access linux right now
<Matrice64> private_meta:  you can try uninstalling and reinstalling the flashplugin
<re182> because ubuntu has fucked my computer royally
<arand> luist_: (you can find that using "uname -a")
<luist_> arand, i know -.-
<Pici> !language | re182
<ubottu> re182: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<r000t> re182: Can you see it under My Computer?
<re182> my apologies
<re182> see what?
<ubutom> hey malikeye|123 ,no, I don'T really remember, it was about the cpu tray applet wasn'T it? glad it's faster now :)
<r000t> The drike
<r000t> drive*
<Pici> cschamber: Hmm.. let me check one thing.
<private_meta> Matrice64: Last time I tried that didn't really work
<re182> *what* drive?
<re182> I can see all drives
<r000t> You wanted to mount your windows partition
<elb0w`> IS THERE A WAY TO CHANGE UBUNTU RUNLEVEL IN A FILE
<cschamber> no prob ill be here
<re182> No, I want to dualboot. with two seperate HDDs.
<re182> it sounds easy enough
<re182> but it proving to be impossible
<r000t> With GRUB, it is
<re182> WINDOWS is my MAIN, Ubuntu is my seconary
<re182> do i need grub on the windows drive? or the ubuntu drive?
<skeeter101> re182:  do u have two seperate drives?
<r000t> Then you still need to use GRUB.
<eddy> hello
<abhi_nav> private_meta, do you have noscript installed?
<re182> when i follow the chroot instructions, do i mount the drive with UBUNTU on it, or WINDOWS
<r000t> You use GRUB on your master drive and tell it to point at x partition on the secondary
<skeeter101> r000t is correct
<r000t> that will chainload it to Windows bootloader which will proceed to boot to windows
<daniel__> Back
<davide_> ciao
<re182> do i need to make a seperate partiton on the ubuntu drive then?
<Pici> elb0w`: I believe  that you were already told that ubuntu's runelevels are all treated the same, so we don't use runlevels to determine which services should start at boot. What are you trying to do exactly?
<re182> or can i use the existing partitions
<daniel__> How do I fix the resolution problem with the nvidia drivers installed?
<r000t> re182: hang for a second... imma find you the GRUB guide
<re182> i have sdb1, sdb2, sdb5.
<re182> I've been following the grub guide, it's vague.
<daniel__> If anyone can help please message me.
<skeeter101> re182:  do u have two seperate drives?
<jiason> tvtime-scanner
<re182> skeeter101: yes.
<jiason> Reading configuration from /etc/tvtime/tvtime.xml
<jiason> Reading configuration from /home/jiason/.tvtime/tvtime.xml
<jiason> Scanning using TV standard PAL.
<jiason> videoinput: Driver refuses to set norm: 无效的参数
<FloodBot3> jiason: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jiason>     Your capture card driver: em28xx [Gadmei UTV310//1]
<r000t> it sounds like you need to do is make sure the primary (what the computer boots to) is running Ubuntu so you don't futz with the Windows bootloader
<Pici> cschamber: Hm.. Sorry, I don't know what to suggest.  Perhaps someone else has a soltuon.
<elb0w`> Pici, I want to reboot into just a terminal. No xserver
<cschamber> no prob ill ask around
<elb0w`> I can only edit files as xserver is causing my machine to stop loading
<elb0w`> I am using a live cd
<r000t> So if it's not, you either need to switch them around on the boot order or in the case.
<jiason> tvtime-scanner
<jiason> Reading configuration from /etc/tvtime/tvtime.xml
<jiason> Reading configuration from /home/jiason/.tvtime/tvtime.xml
<jiason> Scanning using TV standard PAL.
<jiason> videoinput: Driver refuses to set norm: 无效的参数
<jiason>     Your capture card driver: em28xx [Gadmei UTV310//1]
<FloodBot3> jiason: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<r000t> I thought +q was channel owner
<abhi_nav> private_meta, you there?
<Pici> !modes | r000t
<ubottu> r000t: There are many different channel and user modes on !freenode. Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<daniel__> Does anyone use nvidia drivers?
<r000t> huh.
<parth_> has anybody used python-keyring module before i have been having an issue with it?
<Pici> elb0w`: You should be able to   chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm   to stop gdm from loading.
<cschamber> can some one help me please, i have an overlapping mirror image of my date and name on the top right side of my gnome screen, and cant access my shutdown menu,
<Pici> jiason: Please use a pastebin if you are trying to share an error with us.
<elb0w`> Pici, or I can create a /etc/inittab and no have ubuntu act so different
<r000t> re182 you still here?
<elb0w`> as stated in rc-sysinit.conf
<at3560k> Is there a way to use DHCP, continue to use the provided DNS, but configure openDNS as an alternate/failover DNS server if the DHCP provided DNS seems a bit flakey?
<re182> r000t: yes....
<re182> last night i had ubuntu has my primary
<daniel__> My resolution with the nvidia drivers installed is 640x480.  Can I fix that or do I need to avoid the drivers?
<at3560k> without...appending to resolv.conf every time my network scripts run?
<re182> then i was told dualbooting was impossible without windows as the master
<Pici> elb0w`: I haven't done that myself so I'm unsure if it will work.
<re182> people are telling me different things, it's really bugging me
<jiason> tvtime-scanner
<jiason> Reading configuration from /etc/tvtime/tvtime.xml
<jiason> Reading configuration from
<jiason> tvtime-scanner
<jiason> Reading configuration from /etc/tvtime/tvtime.xml
<jiason> Reading configuration from /home/jiason/.tvtime/tvtime.xml
<jiason> Scanning using TV standard PAL.
<jiason> videoinput: Driver refuses to set norm: 无效的参数
<FloodBot3> jiason: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<re182> i ran update grub on sdb1.... it found my linux image, and my windows image on sda1
<r000t> Well then I'll explain each change before we go through with this...
<re182> jiason: USE PASTEBIN
<RyanP> at3560k, is it sufficient to have the provided DNS as the first entry, then openDNS as the second?
<thalib> hey man i lost u
<daniel__> Where can I go to get this problem fixed?
<r000t> First we will make sure Ubuntu is the primary boot drive, so that your computer boots to it first. Next we will figure out what GRUB you are using. Last, we will figure out what partition your Windows is on and tell GRUB to add an entry for that drive and partition.
<at3560k> RyanP: that's in fact--preferred.  The local DNS server has a few entries in the LAN that I would like to use from time to time...but...as it's not stable or always responsive...if it fails into openDNS... oh well :D
<cbam> i need some help regarding openvpn ipconfig-pool
<r000t> On the boot side, GRUB will boot first, and if you select Windows, it will "pass the torch" onto the Windows bootloader.
<r000t> It won't boot to Windows per se, that's Windows' bootloader's job.
<r000t> With me so far?
<re182> yes
<r000t> Okay
<cschamber> can someone help me please, i have an overlapping mirrior image of my date and my name on the top right side of my gnome screen, and due to the over lapping mirror image i cant access my shutdown options, ummm kinda got to hurry cause i have to go some place
<r000t> So which hard drive does your computer boot to first?
<r000t> Also, and this is important, do you have a second computer you can be on in case something bad happens?
<daniel__> Does anyone know how to fix the nvidia drivers only letting me have 320x240 or 640x480 resolutions?
<r000t> GRUB is awesome but sometimes it gets moody
<re182> Yes, i am on the second one.
<r000t> OK
<re182> GRUB is awesome, but i'm really really irritated at this point.
<r000t> What state is the main machine in?
<binarious> Hi there! Why can't I see notifications from Gwibber? (Twitter)
<re182> you're telling me to do the oppositte of what people were telling me to do last night
<r000t> I was too. I was in your EXACT situation last august
<RyanP> at3560k, Oh, wait, you're wanting to configure this on the specific machine, not the dhcp server, right?
<at3560k> Yeah...don't control the dhcp server
<r000t> I still believe I use Ubuntu due to the stockholm effect
<cbam> can anyone help me on openvpn configs?
<thalib> i updated the kerner and updated the grub but it doesnt show
<thalib> where am i going wrong
<at3560k> (Or the nameserver in question that doesn't like to reply all the time)
<r000t> Well... there are two paths, Windows and GRUB, and I've found that it's just easier to deal with GRUB instead of finding the right tool edit your boot.ini
<ubutom> r000t, re182 another way to dualboot, not that comfortable, but still working would be to leave each os as it is and choose the hdd at bootup, many mainboards have a feature to boot from a specific drive, I cloned my win7 installation and left my ubuntu on another hdd and can boot them seperately via boot menu on startup :D well, gonna reorganize the new hd anyway, only a temporary thing
<trism> binarious: by default, gwibber in lucid will only display notifications for mentions (unlike previous versions), if that is what you mean. You can disable that in the preferences and get notifications for everything
<daniel__> I am shutting down Crudbuntu and try again later to see if anyone can help.
<ubutom> r000t, agreed, editing win menu is a pain, even with bcdedit
<thune3> cschamber: can you post a screenshot, to make it clearer what is happening?
<sunrise> hello, is it possible to test a windows file.exe with ubuntu with bfbtester ? ty
<grifo74> i cant run screenlets in ubuntu 10.04?????
<r000t> That works too, and if your comptuer does not have an optionf or that, you cna always request a boot menu every time
<LLLLL> Problem with Nero Linux. I converted the avi to ISO with Devede, than used Nero Linux DVD-Video format to burn. It will not succeed without using a Audio_TS ... Video_TS. Why is this???
<binarious> trism: Where can I disable this Restriction
<at3560k> RyanP, correct.  Want to set it on the host.  I Don't control the dhcp/dns system
<binarious> trism: just found it
<binarious> thanks!
<r000t> Even better, decide what your main OS will be, set it to default boot, and only have to request a boot menu when you want ot use the other.
<grifo74> sorry is gdesklets
<RyanP> at3560k, Well, if you edit /etc/resolv.conf and have the dhcp provided nameserver first and the openDNS one second, it'll check them in order. Except that resolv.conf will get overwritten when you reboot. The package resolveconf might do what you want.
<r000t> Now if you want to go the GRUB way, we need to make sure that the computer default boots to the Ubuntu drive
<re182> well let me open my computer up and switch the drives
<ziro`> how do i add this to my sources.list
<ziro`> ppa:brianmercer/php
<tucemiux> anybody uses KVM? I'm trying to find out what host OS people use to run KVM
<Pici> at3560k, RyanP: Modifiying /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf with the 'prepend domain-name-servers' option (there should be an example commented out) with your dns servers will make sure that it will always be added to resolve.conf when you get a dhcp address.
<Runar> Hey, does anyone want a trip to Norway? Cause I really need some help with installing Java :/
<JackLinux> Hey, could anyone help me with installing Asus USB-N13 on Ubuntu 10.04?
<vu1kan> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<tucemiux> Runar, what are you talking about?  Just use the software center or synaptic to install java
<at3560k> thanks Pici & RyanP.  Checking the dhclient now.
<Runar> Oh well, that's basic Runar-thinking. Always check the hard ways first
<RyanP> at3560k, resolveconf will do it too, I just checked, but the dhclient.conf method is probably better.
<CkhiKuzad> is there a desktop environment based on how "screen" looks?
<sebsebseb> !loco | Runar
<ubottu> Runar: Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<sunrise> hello, is it possible to test a windows file.exe with ubuntu with bfbtester ? ty
<sebsebseb> Runar: in reply to the pm ^
<Pici> !no | Runar too
<ubottu> Runar too: Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<r000t> sunrise: if you want to run a .exe in Ubuntu, WINE is the best way
<sebsebseb> Pici: yes, but he wants someone in person to help him really it seems
<Runar> Norwegian is a big no-no for me :(
<sunrise> r000t, how detect a bufferoverflow in windows file when i am using ubuntu ?
<Pici> Runar: heh. okay.
<trism> CkhiKuzad: ratpoison, ion3, stumpwm, probably many more
<r000t> you just lost me there :p
<JackLinux> can anyone help me install asus USB-N13 on ubuntu 10.04 (it worked in 9.10)
<CkhiKuzad> thanks trism
<quidnunc> How do I change the security settings for flash? I allowed a site access to my mic and now I want to deny it
<remlabm> anyone help with : mount.nfs: internal error
<Runar> Er, "installArchieves() failed:"
<daniel_Ubuntu> How do I get higher than 640x480 screen resolutionns in Linux using the nvidia drivers?
<erUSUL> daniel_Ubuntu: tried « gksudo nvidia-settings » ?
<r000t> daniel_Ubuntu Does your screen support higher resolutions?
<froduntu_>  I'm running ubuntu server
<froduntu_> and I've installed ubuntu-desktop on top of it
<froduntu_> but I want x not to automatically start
<daniel_Ubuntu> In Windows I can get up to 2048x1536.  In Linux using the nvidia drivers I can only do 640x480 or 320x240
<froduntu_> I don't want gdm automatically starting on me
<jiason> how can use tvtime in ubuntu 10.04
<r000t> I know the Nvidia drivers will get rather picky...  I think what I did was go into the x11.conf, set the res I want, and then set the drivers to nv instead of nvidia
<elyob> Hi, I already have $USER and $HOSTNAME which I send in a shell command. Just wondering what else is available to me, ideally looking for users IP address ...
<pkarza> Hello - has anyone else had freezing issues on boot after installing 10.04?
<daniel_Ubuntu> I was working fine when I was using the Wubi install.
<JackLinux> can anyone help with installing Asus USB-N13 on ubuntu 10.04
<r000t> pkarza: does the mouse work but not the keyboard?
<r000t> daniel_ubuntu YEah I had the same issue.
<daniel_Ubuntu> How did you fix it?
<r000t> sudo gedit /etc/x11/x11.conf
<thalib> can anyone help me with tv tuner
<pkarza> rooot - no - it 'boots' and the desktop shows for a fraction of a second then goes back to the ubuntu screen with dots and freezes.  nothing.
<r000t> find your monitor, set the res you want, then change the driver to nv
<r000t> not nvidia
<daniel_Ubuntu> Okay.
<r000t> log out and log back in
<daniel_Ubuntu> I will try that.  Thank you.
<pkarza> the system works with the live cd
<fale> hi guys
<r000t> Try running fsck on the disk from the liveCD
<daniel_Ubuntu> It is blank.
<r000t> hm
<pkarza> fsck?
<r000t> chkdsk for Linux
<r000t> brb
<froduntu_> question, I've installed ubuntu server and on top of it  ubuntu-desktop but I don't want gdm to start automatically, but rather type startx when I want to fire it up, what do I do?
<sebsebseb> froduntu_: uhmm
<sebsebseb> froduntu_: why did you install  ubuntu-desktop ?
<sebsebseb> froduntu_: what kind of server?
<froduntu_> because I want to have access to the gui when needed
<froduntu_> file server
<sebsebseb> froduntu_: for what?
<Paddy_NI> sebsebseb, just to have it as an option I would imagine
<mguy> froduntu: You have to disable gdm from that runlevel
<sebsebseb> froduntu_: anyway you can run servers in the desktop version as well
<darklust> froduntu, Append a 3 to the grub command-line and gdm won't run
<fale> I was wondering where (if available) is possible to found the scripts canonical uses to create ubuntu images
<pkarza> I've read on google that others have had freezing issues... I was going to run gparted and do a fresh format through there and then reinstall - you think I should just fsck - that will fix issues?
<Pici> froduntu_: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<Paddy_NI> anyway irrelevant.. I think init.rd handles the starting of X
<r000t> daniel_Ubuntu I got the file wrong. it's xorg.conf
<Pici> !runlevels > mguy
<ubottu> mguy, please see my private message
<Paddy_NI> ah
<froduntu_> I've tried that, and when I reboot it comes back
<daniel_Ubuntu> OKay.
<Paddy_NI> Pici, thats the one
<Pici> froduntu_: Tried which? Who are you talking to?
<JackLinux> can someone help me install ASUS USB-N13 wireless in 10.04
<mguy> Pici: thanks
<Paddy_NI> !runlevels > Paddy_NI
<ubottu> Paddy_NI, please see my private message
<froduntu_> Pici, I've tried sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
 * sebsebseb personally wouldn't bother with the Server Edition, if also wanted a GUI
<r000t> Oh does anybody know why my keyboards don't work after I log in until I unplug them and plug them back in?
<froduntu_> Pici, and as soon as I reboot, it comes back
<mguy> sebsebseb: That's besides the point
<summatusmentis> hi all, I was wondering how far back /var/log/kern.log goes
<froduntu_> Pici, btw thank you for helping
<daniel_Ubuntu> That is also blank r00t
<sebsebseb> plus if its a LTS such as 10.04,  the desktop apps will run out of support before the server apps
<mguy> r000t: Mine do the same thing under 10.04, or I can wait a minute or two and they start working
<r000t> ....
<r000t> mguy have they always done that?
<froduntu_> darklust, thank you I'll try that
<r000t> daniel_Ubuntu try sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pkarza> r000t - do you think fsck will fix any disk issues?
<r000t> watching for capitalization
<r000t> pkarza That's it's job
<froduntu_> darklust, where do I edit the grup option permanently?
<daniel_Ubuntu> Okay.
<remlabm> anyone help with : mount.nfs: internal error?
<mguy> r000t: 9.04 never did
<eshat> Hav can I activate the properitary nvidia driver from terminal ?
<pkarza> Ok - I hope that does it.  Thanks.
<darklust> froduntu, grub.cfg
<r000t> remlabm Does the error say anything about access denied?
<darklust> If you are using grub2
<pkarza> thanks r000t
<remlabm> nope
<JackLinux> can someone help me install ASUS USB-N13 on ubuntu 10.04
<remlabm> just internal error... portmap allow all, firewalls are off
<eshat> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<darklust> froduntu, Find the line that has the info for the kernel you want to run, and just add a space then a 3
<Diverdude> does wireshark intercept and display both header and content of http requests/responses?
<froduntu_> darklust, I imagine /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<paddy__> is there an easy way to install cpan stuff i tried using packages like foo::bar libfoo-bar-perl but i can not find net::ftp
<darklust> yes
<r000t> DONT edit grub.cfg directly. Get a tool to do it
<froduntu_> can someone suggest a tool?
<darklust> r000t, he's not changing the partition info
<r000t> ah
<darklust> Just the runlevel
<froduntu_> ok, I have the grub.cfg on vi
<Diverdude> is fiddler available for ubuntu?
<froduntu_> I'll take a look at it
<elyob> Hi, I already have $USER and $HOSTNAME which I send in a shell command. Just wondering what else is available to me, ideally looking for users IP address ...
<jmburgess> elyob: You could parse ifconfig output.
<froduntu_> darklust, doesn't grub2 reconfigure grub.cfg all over again when updating and adding kernels?
<r000t> elyob: I'd have it pull up python and urllib2 to navigate to ipchicken.com and parse the output
<elyob> jmburgess: am looking for their remote IP address ... i.e. the info that you get when you do "last username"
<ziro`> how can i see memory usage?
<darklust> froduntu, It should only append the new kernels to it, and get rid of truly obsolete ones
<jmburgess> ziro`: top
<summatusmentis> does anyone know if /var/log/kern.log expires (similar to dmesg) if there's too much going through it?
<darklust> froduntu, So your stuff should still be there
<jmburgess> elyob: thats a little tougher
<r000t> elyob will the IPs be used in the software or are you just collecting them?
<froduntu_> darklust, my real question is doesn't grub.cfg get complied from another file and overwritten every time the kernel updates?
<mguy> elb0w: 'last -i' will have the ip, just parse that
<_2> froduntu yes
<darklust> froduntu, I honestly don't know that, I just know that the changes I've made to grub.cfg have persisted through kernel updates
<froduntu_> _2, do you hapen to know where does it draw from?
<mguy> _2: Isn't it actually the triggers in the kernel packages that do the updating?
<froduntu_> so if I want to set the standard kernel options for every update from here on, where do I add that?
<JackLinux> can someone help me install asus USB-N13 on ubuntu 10.04¬
<kermit> is there a gmail notifier that changes it's icon for newly receieved mail, not simply any unread mail?
<r000t> Where do I go if I have a keyboard problem at startup?
<_2> froduntu_ /etc/grub/something???   or look for /etc/defaults/grub*   there is a config file made just for what you are doing.
<ziro`> this is crazy
<froduntu_> _2 thank you for the pointer
<runar_> I just tried installing Java(again) and it fails :(
<froduntu_> _2 found it /etc/default/grub
<froduntu_> _2 thank you very much
<_2> yeah /etc/grub.d/*
<froduntu_> darklust, thank you also
<ziro`> ps aux is telling me i'm using about 20% of my memory but free tells me i've got 190mb of 256 used..
<fale> how is called the script to create the official iso images?
<JackLinux> i need some help installing asus USB-N13 on ubuntu 10.04!!!!
<_2> froduntu_ yeah /etc/grub.d/*
<erUSUL> JackLinux: what is a  asus USB-N13 ? we have to figur it out ?
<JackLinux> its a wireless usb
<_2> mine is in /usr/local because i built it from source...   had to chase that down
<Daniel_Ubuntu> R00t http://pastebin.com/LPTuXkst
<erUSUL> JackLinux: what chip does it have inside ? « lsusb » in terminal may tell you
<JackLinux> it was working in 9.04, i upgraded to 10.04 and it no longer works
<erUSUL> !wifi | JackLinux
<ubottu> JackLinux: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<_2> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<n3m3s1s4u> I need help.... when switich from Ubuntu to Windows 7 (reboot) I get a blue screen of death on nvstor64.sys, but if I reboot and try a second time in windows 7 it starts up fine, it seems to do it when I leave and reboot from ubuntu consistantly.... any ideas please!???
<fale> _2: is for me?
<JackLinux> erUSUL: i don't see a chipset. i just see 'bus 001 device 003 ID 0b05:1784 ASUSTeK Computer Ink'
<sebsebseb> n3m3s1s4u: hrm
<Pici> froduntu_: I'm looking for a better way, but it looks like you should be able to either comment out the 'start on' line or modify it like "start on (runlevel [!0123456])"  I havent tested either though.
<Diverdude> What program do you guys use to capture http packets on linux?
<sebsebseb> n3m3s1s4u: Blue Screen Of Death the famous Windows error message, right ok uhmm  do you use the Windows 7 partition from Ubuntu at all?
<Daniel_Ubuntu> I was running Ubuntu/Win 7 before going just Ubuntu and never had a problem.
<Pici> froduntu_: I should provide the filename too, that would help: /etc/init/gdm.conf
<Daniel_Ubuntu> Actually it was a Wubi install of Ubuntu.  Now a full Ubuntu install.
<n3m3s1s4u> sebsebseb, not as yet no, brand new install
<Pici> Diverdude: wireshark is pretty pervasive, both on linux and windows for packet capturing.
<sebsebseb> n3m3s1s4u: is it a partitioned install or Wubi?
<froduntu_> Pici, I'm trying a combination of suggestions from darklust and _2 but it didn't work
<Daniel_Ubuntu> Is r00t still here?
<_2> pici did they change /etc/init.d/ to /etc/init/  ???
<n3m3s1s4u> sebsebseb, it is defaut install. Partitioned.
<n3m3s1s4u> sebsebseb, I did it 2 ways, this is the 3rd time i have done this
<Pici> _2: No, they both are there.  /etc/init/ holds the conf files for upstart services
<erUSUL> JackLinux: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1419504
<sebsebseb> n3m3s1s4u: 2 ways? and now a 3rd time?
<_2> cool
<Diverdude> Pici, yeah, i tried to install it...but when i run it and want to chose a network interface to capture, the list is empty :S
<lifeng> cm
<froduntu_> Pici, I tried to append a 3 to the grub line for my kernel
<indus> thalib,
<sebsebseb> n3m3s1s4u: anyway Ubuntu does not effect Windows, if your getting  blue screen of death in Windows it is not, because of Ubuntu
<oldIT78> Can anyone tell me how to uninstall all the KDE packages that come along with Amarok? I have uninstalled Amarok. OS ubuntu 10.04 Gnome desktop.
<Daniel_Ubuntu> Does anyone know how to get better than 640x480 resolutions using the nvidia drivers?
<sebsebseb> n3m3s1s4u: you should find out what the error messages mean, and maybe even ask ##windows for help
<Pici> froduntu_: That isn't really going to help, as all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are the same in Ubuntu.
<Pici> _2: Check out  man 5 init  for details.
<sebsebseb> n3m3s1s4u: blue screen of death useually means,  bad driver,  failing hardware, or malicious software
<Daniel_Ubuntu> Could it be my keyboard/video/mouse switch that is stopping it?
<froduntu_> Pici, and I removed the quiet to test, but that didn't work, It did remove the quiet but it fired up the x
<froduntu_> Pici, I just discovered that
<n3m3s1s> sebsebseb,
<n3m3s1s> sorry sebsebseb  got disconnected
<sebsebseb> n3m3s1s: oh
<froduntu_> Pici, and when I run the update-rc.d -f gdm remove, it put's it back in as soon as I reboot
<n3m3s1s> sebsebseb, ya, it goes into windows 7 no prob on the second reboot
<n3m3s1s> sebsebseb, but the first from linux, boom, blue screen
<n3m3s1s> sebsebseb, it is easy to replicate
<sebsebseb> n3m3s1s: anyway Ubuntu does not effect Windows, if your getting  blue screen of death in Windows it is not, because of Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> n3m3s1s:  you should find out what the error messages mean, and maybe even ask ##windows for help
<Pici> froduntu_: Probably because gdm is managed by upstart now, its not an init-v style service anymore .
<sebsebseb> n3m3s1s: blue screen of death useually means,  bad driver,  failing hardware, or malicious software
<Daniel_Ubuntu> Does anyone know if there is a way to tell Linux the monitor name/model I have so I can get a better resolution?
<remixus79> please.... how can please send mail to lilythebot@gmail.com,,,,,, Im testing my IRC bot !!!!! pleeaseeeeeeeeeee
<n3m3s1s> sebsebseb, can you explain then, why if i consistently reboot from Windows all the time into windows 7 it works fine, but from linux to windows blue screen???
<froduntu_> Pici, would you have any idea where to modify upstart options?
<oldIT78> Daniel_Ubuntu: which drivers are you using? what is your graphics card?
<guntbert> !ot | remixus79
<ubottu> remixus79: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<r000t> daniel_ubuntu your config is strage... I see no rez
<remixus79> okej
<Pici> froduntu_: You may have missed my message befre
<JackLinux> i got an error i don't have the rt3070sta drivers. and i have no idea how to install.
<r000t> it knows your monitor
<oldIT78> Can anyone tell me how to uninstall all the KDE packages that come along with Amarok? I have uninstalled Amarok. OS ubuntu 10.04 Gnome desktop.
<r000t> see where it says     Driver         "nvidia"?
<Pici> froduntu_: I'm looking for a better way, but it looks like you should be able to either comment out the 'start on' line or modify it like "start on (runlevel [!0123456])"  I havent tested either though. Thats in /etc/init/gdm.conf
<r000t> change nvidia to nv
<froduntu_> Pici, up sorry, I'll reread
<Daniel_Ubuntu> I am running on this PC a nvidia GeForce 6200 and nVidia Drivers current
<sebsebseb> n3m3s1s: they aren't linked, they just share the same hard disk
<froduntu_> Pici, thanks
<froduntu_> Pici, much appreciated
<Pici> froduntu_: Gotta run for a few minutes, but I'm curious if that will work.
<sebsebseb> n3m3s1s: maybe a bios error or something
<Daniel_Ubuntu> I tried that r0t and got only gobbly-gook all over the screen and had to reboot.
<Daniel_Ubuntu> r00t
<r000t> daniel_Ubuntu: see     Driver         "nvidia"? change "nvidia" to "nv"
<r000t> hm
<froduntu_> Pici, I'll try and let you know
<Daniel_Ubuntu> After reboot I did get 720 added to the list though.
<sebsebseb> n3m3s1s: well find out what your blue screen of death is about,  then I may have an idea why it blue screens after you been in Ubuntu
<n3m3s1s> it is wierd though
<r000t> hm
<r000t> brb
<sebsebseb> n3m3s1s: indeed, but getting a blue screen of death is serious
<Daniel_Ubuntu> Should I try rebooting after removing my switch to see if that helps?
<sebsebseb> n3m3s1s: it means Windows doesn't like something
<chrislsp_> whats the command for identifying my nick??
<_2> question:   lshw shows the notebook to be 32 bit,  but the cpu to be 64 bit, with  capabilities: x86-64 <<<  so will it boot and run 64 bit software ?
<rollo> I have problem with special keys in my Asus notebook
 * oldIT78 sighs
<trism> froduntu_: you can also rename /etc/init/gdm.conf to /etc/init/gdm.conf-disabled or add "and never" to the start on line in that file
<sebsebseb> n3m3s1s: that it doesn't like Linux?  Doesn't like that you got Ubuntu on,  uhmm yeah maybe, but no thats probably not it :D
<_2> anyone knows ?
<JackLinux> can someone help me installing wireless drivers in ubuntu!?
<anonymous_> hey...i got a problm...it says-package operation failed,,,the installation or removal of software package failed....can anyone help me to deal with it?
<oldIT78> _2: do you know ifyour processor is a 64bit or 32bit?
<n3m3s1s> if i install win7 only (no linux) i do not get these errors... the web related nstor64.sys to the sata controller
<n3m3s1s> ubuntu does something when leaving, that the win7 bootloader has an issue with or something
<sebsebseb> n3m3s1s: I think go to ##windows and ##hardware and tell them about the issue, but first its a good idea to look up the error messages you got from the blue screen of death
<oldIT78> JackLinux: desktop or laptop?
<JackLinux> Desktop.
<_2> oldIT78 i just gave the report from lshw on that
<JackLinux> oldIT78: Desktop
<oldIT78> _2:  there should be other ways to identify if your processor is 64 or 32... you could look it up online by the model of your machine. that would be an alternate way.
<oldIT78> JackLinux: do you know for sure that it does not Ubuntu doesnt automatically have drivers for it?
<r000t> pkarza you still here?
<JackLinux> oldIT78: well i need to get my wireless usb working, and i can't find a folder for the drivers. So im guessing i need to install them
<_2> oldIT78 if one knew what they were looking for   'cat /proc/cpuinfo ' should tell them too  ooooo
<anonymous_>  hey...i got a problm...it says-package operation failed,,,the installation or removal of software package failed....can anyone help me to deal with it?
<elyob> r000t: I am just putting them into a variable which is run when from bashrc
<froduntu> darklust, Ok, thank you for the help and info, to modify grub.conf for grub2 what I did is I modified /etc/default/grub
<oldIT78> JackLinux: do you know that linux drivers exist for your new hardware? Is it new or used?
<victor_> hola alguien habla español
<elyob> r000t: as last already has the variable it must be available somewhere internally?
<froduntu> darklust, it has there the default options you append to any kernel update
<froduntu> victor_ yo
<oldIT78> _2: I really dont know enough about that command, sorry. i am simply trying to give you another way to identify your processor.
<JackLinux> oldIT78: i have a folder with the drivers in for linux. its called 'ASUS USB-N13 Wireless'
<darklust> froduntu, Alright, have you tried it?
<froduntu> yeap
<darklust> So it works?
<Daniel_Ubuntu> Should I remove the drivers for now r00t?
<froduntu> darklust, then you run update-grub
<froduntu> and it appends your desired options to all of your kernel lines
<hemza> is this package good to creat a swap partition... SWOPD
<darklust> Ahh it's been a while since I did that
<JoeSomebody> ACER YOU SUCK
<oldIT78> JackLinux: have you had any luck with google? which ver of ubuntu are you using?
<froduntu> darklust, thank you for pointing me there, though because the help was commented out in the first few lines of /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<darklust> froduntu, No problem
<JackLinux> oldIT78: i had it working in 9.10, however i upgraded to 10.04 and its stopped working. google gave me nothing
<guntbert> !shout | JoeSomebody  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<ubottu> JoeSomebody  Do you have an ubuntu support question?: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<sebsebseb> guntbert: He was a bit off topic there, JoeSomebody was, but he isn't a troll or something :)
<JoeSomebody> they wont let me reinstall xp (bios password) got no support to speak of, will ubuntu go on it?
<JoeSomebody> i wiped the hdd , still no go
<sebsebseb> JoeSomebody: oh in the
<ahaios> hello
<oldIT78> ha. JackLinux, i just found your forum post. heh.
<sebsebseb> JoeSomebody: computer there may be a switch to reset the bios password or something
<JackLinux> oldIT78: i always have horrible support on the forums. hench why IRC tends to be better
<ahaios> does anyone knows how i can get the ip of a contact through the amsn???
<froduntu> darklust, for now, I've disabled gdm by commenting out the line for /etc/X11/default-display-manager where it said /usr/sbin/gdm
<Daniel_Ubuntu> Oh, by the way r00t, where it said Compaq and MV900 I put those in there.
<oldIT78> Can anyone tell me how to uninstall all the KDE packages that come along with Amarok? I have uninstalled Amarok. OS ubuntu 10.04 Gnome desktop.
<JoeSomebody> i have been trying to reach a human at acer via phone
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<darklust> froduntu, So booting into runlevel 3 did nothing?
<darklust> From my understanding, X doesn't start in 3
<guntbert> !runlevel | darklust
<ubottu> darklust: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<froduntu> darklust, apparently nothing
<darklust> Ok then
<ActionParsnip> oldIT78: sudo apt-get install amarok ,will install all the extra kde fluff it needs. Why not use banshee. Its gnome based and will use less extra packages
<froduntu> darklust, but that dirty trick worked,
<farchord> Hey guys, got a problem with my mother's laptop's ethernet controller. This is a brand new ubuntu 10.04 install, and it seems wireless is working, but wired isn't. The network controller is a Marvell PCI-E 88E8038 according to lspci, anyone got an idea what's wrong? The wire's in but ubuntu aint finding anything even both both the nic's lights are flashing.
<anonymous_>  hey...i got a problm...it says-package operation failed,,,the installation or removal of software package failed....can anyone help me to deal with it?
<JackLinux> right sod it, the support here is awful. im going back to windows.
<oldIT78> ActionParsnip: ... i think you may missunderstand ... i want to UNINSTALL the meta packages that Amarok installs. i have already uninstalled amarok.
<sebsebseb> farchord: ah ethernet not working
<ActionParsnip> Farchord: if you run: sudo iwlist scan ,do you see access points?
<froduntu> darklust, just went to /etc/X11/default-display-manager and commented out the first and and only line referring to gdm,
<farchord> ActionParsnip, ill check, but its an ethernet problem hold on
<ActionParsnip> Oldit78: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<froduntu> darklust, I'll just have to see if it survives adding another display manager or if I'll have to comment it out again
<darklust> froduntu, What other display manager would you add?
<farchord> ActionParsnip, ya it does find stuff
<ActionParsnip> Farchord: oic, sorry. Does the ethernet interface have an ip address?
<froduntu> well xdm
<guntbert> oldIT78: uninstalling meta packages won't uninstall the *real* packages
<farchord> ActionParsnip, whats the command for that? XD
<froduntu> froduntu, I just want to have different tools handy to me if needed
<ActionParsnip> Farchord: ifconfig
<jenue> guys, i was banned in the irc. how to unban my ip to irc? i am not able to login to channel at my office network but in my home i can
<ActionParsnip> Jenue: ask in #freenode
<abhi_nav> jenue, which irc channel? talk to their op
<darklust> froduntu, So on your server you would  have xdm and some low-cut wm like twm or fluxbox
<SmokeyD> hey everyone, how do I listen to the sound on my line in of my sound card?
<froduntu> darklust, since I like command line but there are things better done by gui when you don't really know, for ex adding users
<oldIT78> guntbert: ahh. i do not want to uninstall the metapackages ( and i pry dont know what that means). I just know that when i look at my system manager there are a BUNCH of Kprograms stopped. i would like to get rid of those.
<froduntu> darklust, thanks, I might do that
<Daniel_Ubuntu> How do I get better than 640x480 using nvidia drivers?
<froduntu> darklust, I was not going to have a display manager at all unless I need it
<farchord> ActionParsnip, it only has an ipv6 address (local address I'd assume)
<ActionParsnip> !puregnome | oldIT78
<froduntu> darklust, I sincerely appreciate your help man, you did contribute to pointing in the right direction
<ActionParsnip> Daniel_Ubuntu: use nvidia-settings
<froduntu> darklust, *man I should say hehehe, since I don't know
<Daniel_Ubuntu> Doesn't work
<ghfgh_> hi
<^MB> I have a question about file permsions. When I do a sudo atp-get install and need to edit the files I can't it says permsion denied.
<guntbert> oldIT78: yes, I guessed as much, I only wanted to tell you that you won't accomplish what you want by uninstalling the "meta" packages, they are used to "pull in" several other packages
<ActionParsnip> Farchord: ok try: sudo dhclient3 eth0
<Daniel_Ubuntu> Only shows up 640x480 or 320x240
<ghfgh_> what is the sense of life?
<darklust> froduntu, No problem bro haha
<abhinav_singh> hi,, i am having digital pen software in .exe file i want to installl it on ubuntu so that i can use it on ubuntu...please tell me how to do that
<guntbert> !ot | ghfgh_
<ubottu> ghfgh_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ghfgh_> k
<oldIT78> ActionParsnip: I saw the website for the command to go pure gnome. ... it just worries me. that should leave all gnome packages and get rid of all the kde packages that Amarok installed?
<ActionParsnip> abhinav_singh: that's is a windows app so is no use to you. You are using ubuntu which isn't windows
<Daniel_Ubuntu> Does anyone know if there is an nvidia channel?
<Jolz> hi, i got a laptop with an intel gma 945 graphic card, and i'm trying to get an external monitor to work, but system->preferences->monitors can't detect the external monitor
<oldIT78> guntbert: do you agree with ActionParsnip to use the command sudo apt-get --purge autoremove   ?
<ActionParsnip> oldIT78: yeah just removes the kde packages
<Jolz> after a bit of research i found this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/420577
<abhinav_singh> ActionParsnip  is there any way to install that .exe file in ubuntu?
<guntbert> oldIT78: if you already removed amarok, yes
<Daniel_Ubuntu> When i was running Ubuntu in Wubi it was working.  Now that I am running it direct I only get up to 640x480.
<Jolz> which seems to fit my problem quite nicely
<oldIT78> ok.
<ActionParsnip> oldIT78: autoremove will remove orphaned packages which are no longer needed
<farchord> ActionParsnip, no dhcp offers received
<ActionParsnip> abhinav_singh: there's wine but if its a driver file then its of no value to you whatsoever
<froduntu> darklust, I'm actually almost done with this server, it's a 69.99 dual xeon 2.67Ghz IBM e-series to which I added 2 1TB hard drives and a 29.99 pci-x raid card
<darklust> abhinav_singh, Wine is a compatibility layer for running windows applications
<ActionParsnip> farchord: is there flashing lights around the ethernet port on the system?
<Jolz> there seems to be no work around and no bugfix, and the bug was declined for lucid by bryce harrington
<abhinav_singh> yes
<farchord> ActionParsnip, yep
<darklust> froduntu, Nice, do you have a website or a network?
<froduntu> darklust, btw the 69.99 was including shipping
<Jolz> without any comment
<froduntu> nah, just going to be an smb server
<darklust> Wow
<Jolz> so, is there any hope to the the display to work?
<farchord> ActionParsnip, oh, hold on ---
<froduntu> darklust, there is more where I got it on ebay
<ActionParsnip> froduntu: for how many users accessing?
<abhinav_singh> darklust yes i have wine..but how to use that to install .exe file ..i am having .exe file in cd
<froduntu> froduntu, for now just 3 to 5
<ActionParsnip> abhinav_singh: what is the exe for?
<froduntu> ActionParsnip, for now just 3 to 5
<farchord> ActionParsnip, nevermind -- thanks anyway XD stupid ethernet wire doesnt have a leg, so it sometimes.... well, goes off XD
<rowbot> hi
<darklust> froduntu, Ebay is a tad sketchy when purchasing high-end electronics, I wouldn't want anything broken when it arrived xD
<ActionParsnip> farchord: you got the gold and that's all we need ;)
<abhinav_singh> ActionParsnip it is for digital pen...
<froduntu> darklust, 69.99 isn't that much of a high risk if I lose it
<oldIT78> ActionParsnip: ok. I ran the command. when i restart will it remove, all these K processes in my system monitor? like Kacpid, kblockd/0, khelper, khungtaskd. etc etc?
<ActionParsnip> abhinav_singh: yes but is it a software or a driver or what?
<anonymous_>  hey...i got a problm...it says-package operation failed,,,the installation or removal of software package failed....can anyone help me to deal with it?
<ActionParsnip> oldIT78: should do yes
<GkslashM19> windows 7 rulez
<abhinav_singh> ActionParsnip it is a driver for digital pen
<abhi_nav> ActionParsnip, he is most probably talking abotu Jetflash
<rowbot> has lucid lynx fixed the problem where the screen goes blank and sytem locks up on user swtich? i'm not using it again until it's fixed as it's unusable
 * oldIT78 bows deeply to ActionParsnip and guntbert. 
<oldIT78> my thanks!
<farchord> ActionParsnip, well, thanks for the help :)
<ActionParsnip> abhinav_singh: then its no good to you. You need a linux driver. That is a windows driver. The cd is worthless to you
<froduntu> darklust, the client's budget on this thing is 500 to 700, so I'm still way within margin, I dropped in a little extra cash on the hard drives
<unop> oldIT78, those processes are essential system processes - it's unlikely that you'll have a working system if they weren't running.
<GkslashM19> and what about Pmouse.c Lost Sync AH
<ActionParsnip> abhinav_singh: websearch for the model of the pen in conjunction with linux. Also check the ubuntu hcl
<froduntu> darklust, means I could still afford to ship 2 or 3 more of these beasts and still be fine
<oldIT78> unop: but arnt they system processes for KDE? not gnome?
<darklust> froduntu, You can never have too much space
<froduntu> yeap
<darklust> froduntu, Nice
<unop> oldIT78, of the ones you listed - they look like Kernel not KDE processes.
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | abhinav_singh
<ubottu> abhinav_singh: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<woodyjlw> HI I am going to try to install the gallium radeon drivers on my ati 200m which is the r300 and the forum says it gives some 3d support but before I do this I need to know how I can get back to the old driver if this other one dose not work....any help would be great. still new to ubuntu
<oldIT78> well lets find out!
<froduntu> darklust, now I just have to hope and pray samba hasn't changed that drastically since the last time I cofigured it
<re182> when i boot ubuntu it says grub rescue
<re182> how do i fix that
<farchord> ActionParsnip, is there a known issue with the network manager? Works if I do the dhcp request from console but gnome still is clueless lol
<thalib> can some one help
<ActionParsnip> woodyjlw: boot to safe mode desktop (shift at boot) then uninstall the driver
<darklust> froduntu,  It really doesn't change much, and it is quite easy to configure
<thalib> when grup updated it confirms the update, but when booted doesnt show up
<ActionParsnip> farchord: maybe its a bug with the driver you have.
<dries_> re182, it seems you screwed up the grub launcher
<froduntu> darklust, yeah, just have to make sure I've checked all of my permissions on both the smb and the folders and we should be fine
<rowbot> ANYONE KNOW ABOUT THE BLANK SCREEN USER SWITCH LOCKING UP PROBLEM IN LUCID - IT MAKES IT UNUSABLE?
<dries_> did you dualboot?
<thalib> yep
<erUSUL> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<woodyjlw> ActionParsnip, thanks
<rowbot> Please send a message direct to me if you have an answer I CAN'T KEEP TRACK OF ALL THETEXT
<cannonfodder> hey you guys..i need a good messenger program for ubuntu...pidgin is just fail because it wont tell me when me or friend is DC'd  and it just has alot of problems when someone gets disconnected
<abhi_nav> cannonfodder, empathy?
<freku> aMSN ?
<abhi_nav> cannonfodder, and what is 'DC'?
<cannonfodder> disconnect= DC
<froduntu> cannonfodder, you can configure pidgin's notification options
<abhi_nav> cannonfodder, ok
<cannonfodder> nah pidgin is fail...ive seen many disconnect bugs that will not be fixed with the settings
 * Daniel_Ubuntu lilkes Pidgin.
<kermit> why do PDFs keep opening with GIMP even though i've told nautilus to 'remember this app..' and selected okular?
<Daniel_Ubuntu> I use it for my messages in both Linux and WinSnooze
<rowbot> I can''t believe no one is discussing the locking up problem it makes lucid lynx unusable
<cannonfodder> for example...if someone has a dropped connection then recoonects, sometimes pidgin will show them as offline even though im receiving chats from them.. but they wont receive any of my chats meaning pidgin doesnt send chat messages to people who are marked as offline...this is a logic error and nothign short of changing the source codde will fix this
<Daniel_Ubuntu> Noone is responding at all in the nvidia channel.
<froduntu> cannonfodder, what protocol do you use? (masn, yahoo, etc)
 * tic^ went back to pidgin because empathy won't do facebook.
<cannonfodder> yahoo and msn ...but i want one messenger that can handle many protocols
<cannonfodder> i also tried kopete  but i hate it
<Vuvuzela> How to install JSON support for PHP in CentOS?
<Daniel_Ubuntu> I prefer Pidgin that does many protocols.  I use 4 of them in Pidgin.
<froduntu> cannonfodder, what type of connection is the other fellow using? are you sure they aren't cramming their network and therefore truly dropping out for a moment?
<unop> cannonfodder, that "problem" is not symptomatic of pidgin alone - i've seen it happen with MSN messenger (or whatever it is called nowadays) .
<oldIT78> unop: Yes, it appears i was mistaken ... the processes in system monitor that start with a K seem to be kernal processes. thanks for making me aware of that.
<c3l> there is no nice msn client, besides irssi with bitlbee
<froduntu> cannonfodder, there is a whole host of us that uses pidgin with no issues
<oCean_> Vuvuzela: are you aware this is ubuntu support channel?
<Vuvuzela> oCean_, err
<Daniel_Ubuntu> Only issue I have with Pidgin is AIM in WinSnooze.
<rowbot> CAN SOMEONE ANSWER MY QUESTION PLEASE?
<oCean_> rowbot: don't use CAPS
<oldIT78> not if you shout!
<c3l> rowbot: schhh
<froduntu> rowbot, do not scream
<Daniel_Ubuntu> What question?
<unop> oldIT78, well, there are quite a few KDE processes that are named awkwardly -- and they can be confused for kernel processes and vice-versa
<froduntu> rowbot, if you use caps it sounds like you are shouting
<Jolz> ok, another question
<cannonfodder> does empathy support many application protocols?  or does it use its own protocol?
<rowbot> that in lucid lynx it locks up and the screen goes blank on user switch. this makes luics lynx totally unusable
<Jolz> in lucid, there seems to be no xorg.conf
<redballoon> okay
<Jolz> how to i manually set xorg up?
<redballoon> so I accidentally deleted sudo, god knows how.
<hotfloppy> guys, is there really a problem with connecting yahoo msger via empathy in 10.04 ?
<redballoon> what's the easiest way to get it back?
<wolf_> How turn on "AAC ADTS" and "AAC m4a" in ffmpeg?
<froduntu> rowbot, I don't know that is why I personally didn't answer
<froduntu> so just patiently repeat your question once in a while
<froduntu> rowbot, just in case someone knows the answer, or thinks of something
<dries_> redballoon, how do you mean?
<froduntu> rowbot, have you tested your hardware?
<froduntu> rowbot, ram, harddrive, etc
<Alinn> Hi
<airtonix> froduntu, rowbot, it's a know issue
<oldIT78> unop: I saw all of the K processes and i thought they were associated with all the kde stuff Amorak left behind. i just didnt want to be running things that i didnt need and knew that removing amarok did not get rid of the rest of the kde stuff. I still am not sure. but am guessing that they are all kernal processes.. I googled some and they all came up kernal.
<airtonix> known*
<froduntu> airtonix, thanks
<rowbot> if it's a known issue why hasn't it been fixed because it makes it almost totally unusable?
<froduntu> airtonix, you're on
<redballoon> dries_, it appears that /usr/bin/sudo has been baleeted
<Alinn> I remove python package and my ubuntu boot in blank page and a comman line.
<Alinn> what i do?
<cannonfodder> hey you guys....is there a good data retrieval software in ubuntu...i basically want to use it to nuke or scramble sectors marked as "writeable"  <<pseudocode  and i assume ext3 uses sectors....im going to clarify a bit...when i delete a file, it isnt really deleted, the spaces it occupied are just marked for writing meaning programs can write over them. but thaty doesnt necessarily mean that the data isnt still there...i want to nuke these
<Alinn> any idea?
<airtonix> rowbot, doesn't affect me because i dont use the switching. just logout
<forceflow> cannonfodder: Install 'secure-delete' from the Ubuntu repositories and use 'srm' instead of 'rm' in the command line.
<froduntu> ok, channel, thanks a lot I'm going to leave for a bit,
<cannonfodder> thank you
<froduntu> darklust, thank you *man have a nice one
<rowbot> ah but there must be lots of people that have more than on user?
<froduntu> cannonfodder, have a good one
<froduntu> and thank you all fellow penguins
<darklust> :/
<darklust> I'm not a penguin...
<airtonix> rowbot, when you say "it makes the operating system unusable" you need to clarify if you're just trolling or you're actually just saying that switching users results in an unresponsive system.
<Alinn> I remove python package and my ubuntu boot in blank page and a comman line.
<Alinn> any idea?
<chatur> I have a hp DESKJET D2600 series in ubuntu 10.04.the printer is detected by the OS but when i try to print any document,it says"printing 1 document" and the printer doesnt start working ..how do i fix this?
<forceflow> Alinn: any idea which package you removed?
<hotfloppy> redballoon: try 'gksu apt-get install sudo'
<forceflow> Alinn: or did you remove the "python" package?
<oldIT78> anyone know how to re-enable the hardware monitor gnome applet to show fan speed? i know i have to install something but can not remember what.
<forceflow> Alinn: reinstall it then ... a lot of the ubuntu apps (and I think gnome-panels) use python
<redballoon> hotfloppy, thanks, will do
<pupuser25f294> howdy
<forceflow> Alinn: just do sudo apt-get install python
<hotfloppy> redballoon: okay..
<cannonfodder> does secure-delete have an option to scan the hard drive and "nuke" anything thats marked as writable?  so far from what im reading  secure-delete  works when i actively delete a file, meaning all the stuff that i have already previously deleted will probably still be around....also, i want it to be able to scan my ntfs windows partition and nuke that too.
<Alinn> forceflow: yes :sudo apt-get remove python
<pupuser25f294> boy... i sure hope some one can help me out here
<rowbot> no i'm being serious the screen goes blank and nothing short of killing the power brings it back https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/112518
<forceflow> Alinn: well, you've got to reinstall it then. It's a requirement for gnome to run ...
<abhi_nav> I just downloaded googleearthlinux.bin and do chmod +x googleearthlinux.bin but its not running any idea? I am on 64 bit lucid.
<oldIT78> pupuser25f294: go ahead and ask your question.
<hotfloppy> !ask | pupuser25f294
<ubottu> pupuser25f294: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<forceflow> abhi_nav: just double click on it in nautilus?
<slow-motion> hi
<rowbot> i don't know how i'll find out when it's been fixed i want luccid and ubuntu one for music store
<pupuser25f294> ubot, ok
<hotfloppy> hi slow-motion
<oCean_> rowbot: the affects many people, but not everybody. See also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/546578. As you can see, people are working on it
<abhi_nav> forceflow, that dont work too
<Alinn> forceflow: I reinstall it but not solved :(
<oldIT78> i should have guessed there was a command for that.
<cannonfodder> does secure-delete have an option to scan the hard drive and "nuke" anything thats marked as writable?  so far from what im reading  secure-delete  works when i actively delete a file, meaning all the stuff that i have already previously deleted will probably still be around....also, i want it to be able to scan my ntfs windows partition and nuke that too.  if it doesnt have this functionality, can you guys point me to another solution?
<pupuser25f294> so i just installed Xubuntu on 2 machines with radicaly different spect
<forceflow> Alinn: hmm, try to reinstall ubuntu-desktop then
<airtonix> rowbot, i know, but you need to encourage people to help with proper words instead of raging... unresponsive sounds better than 'totally unusable' (and it's also not true because you can still restart and use your system)
<oCean_> rowbot: subscribe to the bug, you'll receive mail on the progress
<pupuser25f294> and the install works great out of the box
<forceflow> that's the meta-package for the whole ubuntu system
<chatur> I have a hp DESKJET D2600 series in ubuntu 10.04.the printer is detected by the OS but when i try to print any document,it says"printing 1 document" and the printer doesnt start working ..how do i fix this?
<slow-motion> hi hotfloppy
<BluesKaj> abhi_nav, cd to the google earth dir then do ,  ./googleearthlinux.bin
<airtonix> rowbot, i also can confirm your bug on any system regardless of hardware
<tic^> cannonfodder: you mean you want to wipe a drive?
<pupuser25f294> howeve, when i run the update, both systems will not finish loading my X
<Alinn> forceflow: isn't another way?
<abhi_nav> BluesKaj, yah!!! thats it!!!
<pupuser25f294> it just sits after the log in screen
<forceflow> Alinn: not that I know of ...
<cannonfodder> tic^   no lol...i want my windows partition...i just want to wipe spots that are marked for writing
<forceflow> Alinn: why did you watn to get rid of python?
<rowbot> i'm not raging i'm just drawing attention to my question amongst all the text. i consider if i have two user and every single time i switch that i have to remove the battery that it isn't worth upgrading until it's fixed
<Sprocket> hey does anyone know the name of the channel for Video card technology questions?
<abhi_nav> BluesKaj, thanks!!!! it runs now!!! :)
<Pici> Sprocket: ##hardware would be a good place to start.
<cannonfodder> basically i dont want anyone recovering my info
<Sprocket> thanks
<coz_> Sprocket,  which video card?
<oCean_> rowbot: that might be the correct conclusion for you!
<abhi_nav> !pm | hypn0
<ubottu> hypn0: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Alinn> forceflow: can i install ubuntu without format / partition?
<freku> dban is good hd wiper
<airtonix> rowbot, yep i understand the problem, but next time think about how you word the issue
<Sprocket> not a specific video card
<forceflow> Alinn: yeah, just reinstall the ubuntu-destkop package
<coz_> Sprocket, ah ok
<forceflow> that should make ubuntu boot back into gnome again
<pupuser25f294> ubott
<pupuser25f294> any ideas?
<tic^> cannonfodder: there a a program in the repos calle wipe, not sure if it will do parts of drive though.
<Pici> !bot | pupuser25f294
<ubottu> pupuser25f294: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<rowbot> can i get ubuntu one working with music store on 9.1?
<pupuser25f294> tfff
<Alinn> forceflow: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<BluesKaj> abhi_nav, good :)
<forceflow> Alinn: yep
<airtonix> rowbot, without looking at the bug i think its something to do with gnome-screensaver
<oldIT78> anyone know how to re-enable the hardware monitor gnome applet to show fan speed? i know i have to install something but can not remember what.
<pupuser25f294> anyone know of this issue?
<abhi_nav> BluesKaj, :)
<Sprocket>  room #hardware is invite only
<airtonix> oldIT78, lm-sensors ?
<Pici> Sprocket: Two hashes, its ##hardware
<rowbot> yeah i tried the recommended fixes but it doesn't work. how will i know for sure when it's been fixed as it takes a couple of hours to install and then remove?
<thune3> cannonfodder: "shred"ing a partition is the best way to go. For going about your strange method: the find command can return files that match on permissions.
<Jolz> ok, the workaround from the comments that supposedly has a few minor glitches really doesn't work
<Sprocket> registration required
<crdlb> !register | Sprocket
<ubottu> Sprocket: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Alinn> forceflow: i remove it because the package python-html2 need to newest version of python.
<cannonfodder> hmm.....ok wellll im going to have to write my own disk wiping software....does anyone know a good website to learn about the ext3 and the ntfs filesystem and also which programming language i can use to get down and dirty?
<Pici> Sprocket: You'll also need to be registered and identified to join, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<Alinn> forceflow: Thanks a lot :)
<forceflow> Alinn: no problem, hope it works :)
<Jolz> so, can anyone here tell me how i can configure my intel gma 945 video card manually?
<erUSUL> cannonfodder: no need for anything like that in linux dd is enough
<Alinn> forceflow: :)
<cannonfodder> alright cool
<oldIT78> airtonix: good idea, but already installed. is there some step after installing it that im missing?
<Jolz> so it will activate the external dvi output
<aeon-ltd> Jolz: via xorg.conf? write your drivers?
<abhi_nav> Sprocket, /j ##hardware
<Jolz> lucid doens't a an xorg.conf anymore, or can i just create one?
<forceflow> Jolz: yep, you can create one
<ZykoticK9> oldIT78, i just installed "hardware-monitor" and it was able to show my fan speed by default (this is on 10.10 though)
<abhi_nav> is there any other way other than uname to know which version of ubuntu we are running?
<airtonix> oldIT78, i believe the steps nessecary are listed on the help.ubuntu site
<oCean_> abhi_nav: lsb_release -a
<erUSUL> !version | abhi_nav
<ubottu> abhi_nav: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Jolz> ah, good
<Jolz> i shall try that
<pupuser25f294> can anyone in here tell me if there is an known issue with any of the post release updates with Xubuntu?
<forceflow> good luck
<abhi_nav> erUSUL, oCean_ ok
<oldIT78> ZykoticK9: :< i have both the "hardware monitor" and the "hardware sensors monitor" installed and neither of them are giving me my fan speeds :< its just not recognizing my hardware im pretty sure, i had it working on a previous 10.04 install ... i just dont remember what id did.
<airtonix> oldIT78, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto ?
<miles___> Hey, do you guys know if there is a way to enable or install opengl in lubuntu? My screen is just lagging right now.
<oldIT78> airtonix: ill try it, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<southern> hi
<tar-> hi
<Pici> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<lukasjulian> erUSUL dice que ya se hizo la coneccion pero la descarga va en 0%
<southern> how can I install ubuntu lucid server without gui
<southern> ?
<ActionParsnip> southern: install the minimal iso
<southern> I mean I want to get back the dialog based setup interface
<ActionParsnip> southern: or the server iso
<re182> alright. i have two hard drives.
<re182> my primary has windows on it, and i want to put ubuntu on another one (my secondary drive)
<ActionParsnip> southern: the alternate cd will install in txt mode but give a desktop system
<re182> and then dualboot with grub
<re182> is there an easy way to do this?
<southern> ActionParsnip: minimal iso?
<ActionParsnip> Re182: if windows is already installed, the dual boot wll be automagically handled
<nath> hi!
<tar-> re182: yes, download the ubuntu-image and hit dual-boot when it asks
<re182> really?
<re182> so when i'm installing ubuntu, install it to the secondary hdd, and place grub where?
<ActionParsnip> southern: it installs a minimal ubuntu, kernel + modules + bootloader. You can then add what you wish.
<re182> on the windows drive? or the ubuntu drive/
<tar-> re182: on MBR
<ActionParsnip> Re182: i'd place it on the ubuntu hdd
<freku> install ubuntu on 1st drive  and /home on second
<joshdreamland> There's a Move To: item under my right click context menu, but it's worthless as it only has two items under it. Is there a way to add my bookmarks to it?
<re182> people are all telling me different things here.
<re182> which is it?
<oldIT78> airtonix: Success. I knew there was some step i was missing, thanks for pointing me in the right direction!
<ActionParsnip> Re182: this will leave the windows boot loader alone and give more flexibility
<joshdreamland> Talking of Nautilus
<southern> ActionParsnip: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD ???
<freku> lots of options
<raj> hey guys this is bothering me for some time now. I am using a wifi N network ( adapter and card) but i only get 54M my card uses rt2870sta drivers its Ralink. is there a way to boost it to N speeds?
<Karamorf> should I go with vmware or virtualbox (something else worthwhile?) in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> re182: there is no right answer dude
<forceflow> Karamorf: I personally prefer virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> southern: exactly
<kong> hi guys, i have a question: I have a USB Sentinel key dongle and i want to use it in Ubuntu, but the drivers for it are in .rpm format, if i try to convert it to a .deb with alien, you think the drivers will work after i install it?
<oldIT78> heh, fake question. anyone know when they are going to release the non beta version of Flash 10.1 for linux. :<
<forceflow> kong: I'm afraid there's only one way to find out ...
<re182> actionparsnip: the ubuntu 10.04 install disc has an option to dualboot? and install grub2 to MBR?
<southern> ActionParsnip: and this iso is for server purposes?
<tar-> re182: hit dual-boot, choose the other drive for installation - and it will all work out of the box, no need to make it any harder than it actually is
<kong> forceflow,  lol yeah i kinda doubt it will work
<ActionParsnip> Karamorf: virtualbox is open source on the repo but has no usb support. The closed source one does. Not sure on vmware
<Pici> southern: Whats wrong with the server iso?
<ActionParsnip> re182: part of the install is to detect other OSes and add them to grub
<thune3> re182: Putting Grub on secondary drive (and setting bios to boot from secondary drive) gives you the option of getting to windows by changing BIOS back to booting from Primary drive.
<ActionParsnip> southern: the minimal let's you install only what you need rather than the massive amount of fluff in a default sesktop install
<pgpkeys> i've got a problem with NetworkManager and nm-applet. I've read the /usr/share/doc/network-manager/README.Debian and tried both marking iufup as managed=true and managed=false (which is its default) yet I still have problems where nm-applet marks the network management as disabled. regardless of the nm-seystem-settings.conf
<ActionParsnip> re182: as thune says. Both drives will be bootable but grub can boot the windows without any issues
<Alinn> forceflow: It works.Thanks a lot. ;-)
<forceflow> Alinn: no problem, glad I was right :)
<Jordan_U> re182: What state are you in currently (is Ubuntu installed but not giving you the option to boot windows, or have you not installed Ubuntu yet)? What state would you like to end up with (Choosing which OS to boot via the grub menu or via your BIOS's boot drive selection screen)?
<southern> ActionParsnip: THX I try
<southern> it
<n3m3s1s4u> According to the # Windows guys - I have a issue when I reboot ubuntu. If I shutdown (cold) then start my machine, I can go to windows 7 fine. IF I reboot from Ubuntu - then I get a blue screen with the error nvstor64.sys, They say that ubuntu is doing something funny to my chipset when i reboot that windows 7 does not like.... any ideas what and how to fix?
<Alinn> forceflow: :)
<re182> I've installed ubuntu and windows
<ActionParsnip> n3m3s1s4u: is there a bug logged for it?
<n3m3s1s4u> not sure, I have tried google, but see nothing pop up from ubuntu... how can I check?
<southern> Pici: I couldn't figure out how can I install with dialog
<re182> my bios doesn't have an option to boot from the secondary drive
<ActionParsnip> n3m3s1s4u: do you have the latest bios for your board
<rowbot> ah right didn't realise i could subscribe to bug will do that
<n3m3s1s4u> ActionParsnip, Yes - I have done that today on the laptop from Asus
<southern> Pici: all the time I get the GUI install...
<ActionParsnip> Re182: it will, hunt around. If not (doubtful) then switch controllers
<n3m3s1s4u> ActionParsnip, I am updating ubuntu as we speak to latest if that will help and loading the restricted drivers for my graphics card
<Pici> southern: Then you aren't using the server install.  The server iso uses the same debian-install (ncurses-like) interface for the install process.
<h00k> re182: Did you see the !dualboot instructions that I sent you yesterday?
<Jordan_U> re182: That's interesting, if you mean that your BIOS doesn't list the second drive as existing at all, then it won't present it to grub either (which means that at least /boot from Ubuntu would need to be on the first drive).
<ActionParsnip> n3m3s1s4u: log a bug dude. If its a duplicate you can follow the flow and see if it gets sorted
<southern> Pici: ubuntu-10.04-server-amd64.iso
<piglit_> hello anyone here with a recent ubuntu version who can check what the latest version is of KiCad in synaptic?
<ActionParsnip> n3m3s1s4u: make sure your chipset driver is up to date too
<n3m3s1s4u> ActionParsnip, eish, those bug pages are confusing
<re182> h00k: yes
<erUSUL> !info kicad
<ActionParsnip> n3m3s1s4u: its how things get fixed dude
<n3m3s1s4u> ActionParsnip, how can I do the chipset driver in ubuntu?
<ubottu> kicad (source: kicad): Electronic schematic and PCB design software. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.20090216-1 (lucid), package size 3070 kB, installed size 8076 kB
<h00k> re182: Alright
<n3m3s1s4u> ActionParsnip,  I know...
<ActionParsnip> !bug | n3m3s1s4u
<ubottu> n3m3s1s4u: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<oldIT78> anyone know an easy non resource heavy way to get different wallpapers on different workspaces? I dont know why kde has this feature but gnome doesnt.
<Pici> southern: When you say graphical, do you mean it looks like the desktop installer? Or is does it look more like this style: http://www.ubuntu.com/sites/default/files/active/text-installer.png
<southern> Pici: yes, it looks like desktop installer
<re182> I fixed it!
<n3m3s1s4u> ActionParsnip, is there a way to do the chipset driver in ubuntu? or is it auto?
<re182> Thanks for all your help you guys, much appreciated
<chowlala> hey guys
<piglit> ubottu: i have got version 0020080805 .... and there is no newer version in synaptic....
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> oldIT78: I know compiz can do it but you forfiet desktop icons. Kde can do stuff gnome can't and viseversa, they are different softwares
<chowlala> how do i go to a dir in terminal?
<southern> Pici: I want the linked text-style (dialog based) installer
<chowlala> like let's say Downloads
<chowlala> sorry, i'm new to kubuntu and linux stuff still
<ZykoticK9> chowlala, cd Downloads
<ActionParsnip> n3m3s1s4u: what chipset do you use, smells like an nvidia to me?
<BluesKaj> 2009o216-1, piglit
<chowlala> ahh, thanks zyko :)
<n3m3s1s4u> ActionParsnip, And you are a winner, yup
<ActionParsnip> chowlala: cd Downloads
<n3m3s1s4u> ActionParsnip, does it come up in restricted?
<erUSUL> !cli | chowlala
<ubottu> chowlala: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<oldIT78> ActionParsnip: yeah, i kinda like my desktop icons. i know the community is working on it. it just seems odd that it never has been implemented fully ... keeping your desktop icons. Oh and n3m3s1s4u is right. you are a winnner.
<ActionParsnip> n3m3s1s4u: www.nvidia.com go download the chipset driver there
<re182> any way to set my slave drive as the drive to boot at startup in bios?
<Pici> southern: Thats how the server install is.  Are you 100% sure that you are using the server iso?
<re182> I'm not given the option in the hard-disk drive sequence menu in my bios
<erUSUL> re182: check Mobo manual
<n3m3s1s4u> ActionParsnip, for ubuntu? wow that will be cool
<ActionParsnip> oldIT78: submit it on http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com or use kde
<southern> Pici: moment pls
<ActionParsnip> n3m3s1s4u: no for windows
<rowbot> i'm not used to looking at these bug pages can someone look at this and tell me if it's fixed and where i download fix? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/xorg-server/+bug/546578
<oldIT78> ActionParsnip: already been submitted a zillion times. no implementation yet.
<oldIT78> but thanks
<ActionParsnip> n3m3s1s4u: if the windows chipset is having the issue there may be an update to fix it
<n3m3s1s4u> ActionParsnip, oh, ok, well they are the latest... :(
<piglit> Blueskaj thanx!! can you think of any reason why i cant see this newer version in synaptic?
<n3m3s1s4u> ActionParsnip, did that today from the verdor asus, must i still try nvidia?
<xerox1> does anybody use "screen"? i want to send notifications from my ssh server to the client (using screen)...
<ActionParsnip> n3m3s1s4u: worth a try.
<southern> Pici:
<BluesKaj> piglit, make sure you have all sources in package manager enabled, including 3rd party and canonical partners
<southern> you're right!!!!!
<Pici> southern: yay!
<southern> its desktop i386
<southern> :S
<southern> thanks :DDDD
<southern> LOL
<Pici> southern: Sure, np ;)
<FloodBot3> southern: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Xerox1: you can use zenity to show alerts on a remote x server
<oldIT78> Anyone use the workaround ubuntu windows 7 aero snap?
<redballoon> I'm running ubuntu on a 4.1 macbook and I'm having issues with the wireless dropping out.
<xerox1> ActionParsnip: thx, will look at it
<michaelomari> quick question I need to find the bashrc to edit it. Does anyone know the filepath
<michaelomari> ?
<southern> ActionParsnip and Pici: thanks for taking the time to help
<ActionParsnip> Xerox1: its $HOME/.bashrc
<Daniel_Ubuntu> I am told in nvidia that my problem is Linux can't get the EDID.
 * ActionParsnip Hi5s Pici 
<xerox1> ActionParsnip: okay
<chatur> I have a hp DESKJET D2668  series in ubuntu 10.04.the printer is detected by the OS but when i try to print any document,it says"printing 1 document" and the printer doesnt start working ..how do i fix this?
<re182> I have a dell 4600 motherboard...there is no option to boot from slave :\
<re182> does that mean i can never boot from slave?
<ActionParsnip> chatur: go grab the hplip install script and see if it helps. Hp love linux
<oldIT78> no ubuntu aero snap users in here?
<chatur> k
<ActionParsnip> re182: if the bios is holding you back then probably not. You may have to write grub to the windows drive or switch the disk controllers
<michaelomari> thanks foe the info Action!!!
<ActionParsnip> michaelomari: np bro
<ActionParsnip> oldIT78: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/11/aero-snap-ubuntu-linux.html as much as I hate the site
<freku> yep  i had to set grub on 1st hd too
<littlepenguin> hi i need urgent help..i use firestarter and there are strange occurences..mas source is my ip and target is my localhost on port 16001..after that there is an connection attempt from my router to my ip on port 14013..rkhunter and chrootkit does not show any alarm..netstat tulpen does not show any open socket
<oldIT78> ActionParsnip: yes, thanks. i use ubuntu aero snap code. i was hoping i could find someone who scrips who really understands the code.
<ActionParsnip> oldIT78: contact the original author
<oldIT78> ActionParsnip and everyone .... just a little tip ... anyone who likes ubuntu aero snap should try paring it with easystroke. incredible.
<oldIT78> ActionParsnip: typing a message to the forum poster as we speak.
<piglit> thanx
<ActionParsnip> oldIT78: I don't use compiz
<littlepenguin> when i clear the events in firestarter there is directly the behaviour
<kong> question: how/where do i find out if an attached USB dongle is actually working (being picked up)? its not in /media
<ActionParsnip> Kong: dmesg | tail; sudo fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> Kong: also try: mount
<ActionParsnip> Kong: should all give clues as to what's going on
<airtonix> littlepenguin, you should use UFW instead and monitor its logs with : watch -n1 -d "tail /var/log/messages | grep UFW "
<kong> allright, thanks
<littlepenguin> ok airtonix 1 mom
<kong> extremly dumb question: .sh files are3 run wuth ./ right?
<statim1> anyone good with networking? here is my setup: http://pastebin.com/eniNwcUd 2 eth adapters, eth0 is a VirtualBox NAT, which i dont expect to allow communication to the rest of the internal network.  however eth2 should act just like any normal computer on the network, and talk to all other 10.* boxes on the network, but it isnt.
<airtonix> kong, only if its in the current directory you are in.
<statim1> so my router does dhcp with gives everyone a 10.0.2.X address, and it is getting one properly.  however it cant ping another box on the network such as 10.0.2.38 and it doesnt work the other direction either, which i just dont understand
<malikeye|123> virtualbox wreaked havoc on my networking
<kong> airtonix, yeah it wont let me run this dang .sh file even with sudo
<malikeye|123> just so you know... it would hijack everything and only let the VM NAT out
<abhinav_singh> hey my bro where r u
<statim1> malikeye|123:  to me?
<malikeye|123> yeah
<guntbert> malikeye|123: never heard of that - maybe #vbox can help
<ActionParsnip> statim1: try setting the virtualbox to a bridged connection. It will appear on your lan like an extra pc you just bought
<airtonix> statim1, its not working because your default route is pointing at your vbox network
<malikeye|123> yeah, I was using NAT, so you might not have that problem... can't bridge over wireless apparently :(
<statim1> ActionParsnip:  thats how eth2 is configured, and it is obtaining a regular internal ip like any other computer on the network
<ActionParsnip> Statim1: ok cool
<eduran> Hola Alguna opción del comando diff para me muestre las lineas que cambiaron, no me interesa saber el número de linea, ni nada.solo mostrar las lineas que se agregaron
<Pici> !es | eduran
<ubottu> eduran: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<statim1> airtonix:  yes you are onto the problem i think... do you know what controls that though? like how to reverse it?
<airtonix> statim1, if 10.0.2.X is the network on which your router lives to provide internet access then you need to have that set in routes as your default route
<guntbert> malikeye|123: I do bridge over wireless
<malikeye|123> hmm
<malikeye|123> I might've been reading old docs or something then
<harej> Wouldn't it be sick if they got ubuntu to run on my iPad?
<airtonix> statim1, you can use the nm-applet  to set default routes
<eduran> *ubottu sorry!
<airtonix> statim1, but i dont think you can setup the vbox network connection with nm-applet
<statim1> airtonix:  ok will look for that... sounds like it might be a UI thing though and im on a server only, not sure though
<ActionParsnip> statim1: i'd ask in #vbox too, they may be helpful
<statim1> k
<jim> the thing about ui (as it applies to X) and servers... servers can have the x client libs and x clients and still be headless
<jim> the client's UI is displayed/interacted with on another machine
<handjob> Hi all. Some programs are bitching about libgtk-1.2.so.0. What can I do?
<ActionParsnip> handjob: search your packages for libgtk
<noolness> change your nick to something that doesn't make you sound like an idiot? ;)
 * oldIT78 waves to all the nice people. 
<oldIT78> thanks again.
<handjob> ActionParsnip: I belive I have the newest on board (which is not 1.2 btw).
<Pici> noolness: No need for the name calling here.
<kong> is fedora debian based?
<ActionParsnip> handjob: if you are running a 32bit app on 64bit ubuntu you will need to download the deb and put the file in /usr/lib32
<jpds> kong: No.
<Pici> !offtopic | kong , and no.
<ubottu> kong , and no.: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<abhi_nav> abhinav_singh1, can you read me?
<noolness> handjob is kind of an offensive nick
<handjob> ActionParsnip: No. I am running 32.
<redballoon> offensive to whom?
<noolness> to anyone that speaks english
<pgpkeys> what is the accepted norm for forwarded messages? as attachments or inline?
<ActionParsnip> redballoon: go websearch it, see what you get ;)
<handjob> noolness: Intresting but sadly off topic.
<redballoon> I understand the phrase, I just don't think it's offensive in the slightest.
<airtonix> statim1, start by reading the output of : man route
<pgpkeys> (configuring evolution at the moment, and thought that etiquette was inline)
<redballoon> it's not racist, homophobic, bigoted, etc.
<airtonix> redballoon, you have a ubuntu issue ?
<ActionParsnip> redballoon: yes but if you were watching a family show and it was mentioned there would be uproar
<redballoon> airtonix, haha yes. I'm having a whole heap of trouble with ubuntu installed on macbook.
<handjob> So any other suggestions regarding libgtk-1.2.so.0:?
<ActionParsnip> redballoon: its not a family friendly phrase / word which #ubuntu is a family oriented place
<olspookishmagus> What's the md5sum for: ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Pici> ActionParsnip, redballoon, noolness: Could we drop this and get back to support.  The operators will decide if action should be taken.
<redballoon> hahah okay :p
<ActionParsnip> handjob: dpkg -S libgtk-1.2.so maybe
<airtonix> redballoon, have you mentioned them yet ?
<ActionParsnip> Pici: deal :)
<redballoon> airtonix, mentioned what?
<airtonix> redballoon, trouble
<redballoon> airtonix, sure have. twice.
<Struhevol> hey guys i forgot my password for ubuntu on my flashdrive
<Struhevol> is there a way to get it back or i have to redo everything
<airtonix> redballoon, what wireless card is it ?
<raj> guys i have a question is there a wireless directory in etx? as in etc/wireless ???? someone can confirm this? i cant find mine
<redballoon> Struhevol, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3609.html
<handjob> ActionParsnip: Apt can't find it in the repositories.
<LjL> !passwords > Struhevol    (Struhevol, see the private message from ubottu)
<redballoon> airtonix, i'm not sure how to check
<airtonix> redballoon, use lspic in terminal: lspci -nn
<redballoon> thanks
<Struhevol> k
<hanlin> does anyone know how to open up the dropbox preferences without using the tray icon?
<airtonix> redballoon, lspci -nn | grep Network
<airtonix> hanlin, not sure that you can...
<Pici> handjob: Please check your PMs.
<redballoon> airtonix, RaLink RT2860 [1814:0781]
<abhinav_singh> hey brother i am back
<redballoon> oh
<redballoon> hahaha
<redballoon> nevermind
<FloodBot3> redballoon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PhoenixSTF> hey guys
<redballoon> airtonix, sorry, very very tired, and am on the wrong computer for this anyway.
<handjob> Pici: sorry my irssi seems to have malfunction. Can't see any.
<handjob> Pici: Oh, wait now i see.
<Struhevol> hu ??
<PhoenixSTF> i just instaled the new ati driver but the xorg.conf file isnt there so the grafic card isnt recognized what should i do?
<Struhevol> wait my ubuntu is on my flashdrive
<Struhevol> thast how i boot into it
<Struhevol> but i forgot the password on my flashdrive
<Struhevol> do i format it and use unetbootin to reinstall ubuntu
<Struhevol> or no
<redballoon> Struhevol, does the flashdrive have  grub on it?
<Struhevol> i guess
<Struhevol> yea
<redballoon> Struhevol, that's... really vage.
<Struhevol> lol
<Struhevol> yea it has grub on it
<redballoon> okay, so the instructions on the page I gave you should work fine then
<Struhevol> ok sweet
<redballoon> unless you've explained this really badly. :p
<Struhevol> what page
<Struhevol> where
<Struhevol> maby
<Struhevol> ok this is what i did
<FloodBot3> Struhevol: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Struhevol> i did not even flood
<Struhevol> well i went and added a password to my flasdrive
<Struhevol> and then when i went to login i couldent cuz i frogot what i typed for the password
<brontoeee> java 6 runtime got stuck at 74% installing, what should i do?
<Struhevol> or maby i misspelled it
<Struhevol> thas what happen
<redballoon> Struhevol, you can't argue with the boy.
<brontoeee> using 'ubuntu software center'
 * airtonix steals Struhevols enter key
<redballoon> airtonix, thank god.
<Pici> Struhevol: Please stop pressing enter between every few words.  enter is not a replacement for your comma key.
<handjob> I have unhashed every additional repo in sourc.list still apt fails to find libgtk1.2. Any suggestions? I am using 10.04.
<Struhevol> ok
<ph33r> in my menu -- places, instead of my username I see this "programme zenity;rgba=on" how do I get back just my username there ? I am using lucid
<raj> guys i have a question is there a wireless directory in etx? as in etc/wireless ???? someone can confirm this? i cant find mine
<Goldline> Theres only a bot channelop in this room with so many users?
<LjL> raj: it's Wireless, uppercase
<LjL> Goldline: no.
<rbellamy> when i try to create a custom keyboard shortcut for screenshot of area (gnome-screenshot -a), it just ignores the -a argument and takes a shot of my whole desktop. Any suggestions?
<rbellamy> (10.04)
<candyban> Hi guys. How does one build a "proper" redundant firewall? (I have setup ucarp, but IIRC, you can't do e.g. masquerade on an alias)
<raj> LjL i cant find mine wvwn with uppercase
<weekly> hello guys, question: I cant seem to run this .sh file. when i just strait ./ it it says permision denied, when i sudo it it says "./xx.sh command not found" how do i run this .sh!?
<aretrfre> hi, i'm following instructions here http://www.scratchbox.org/documentation/docbook/0.9.8/installdoc.html#AEN54, during installation of scratchbox suppoused to configure but it fails here (line 21) http://paste.ubuntu.com/454626/
<delici0us> anyone here have issues uploading pics to facebook?  hmm might have messed up some java related package
<VanessaE> weekly: chmod 755 file.sh  && ./file.sh
<PhoenixSTF> I have no xorg.conf file, only backups and ubuntu doesent recognize the ATI card and its loading the default configuration, if i make a new xorg.conf file, with the info on the backup will it work??
<VanessaE> (youyr permissions are probably not set right)
<Pici> PhoenixSTF: Yes, it will honor an xorg.conf file if it exists.
<arsalan> hi
<PhoenixSTF> pici: thanks m8
<raj> Where is my etc/Wireless ?? i cant find it?? should i create it?
<azeryu> i got this error when i try to run from cli virtualbox :
<azeryu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/454627/
<weekly> VanessaE, thanks! it worked
<dajhorn> candyban: You're on the right track with stateless redundancy.  Also look at the heartbeat packages.  Doing stateful redundancy on Linux is difficult.  If you need stateful redundancy, then look at something like PF.
<candyban> dajhorn, I also installed conntrackd
<candyban> dajhorn, I tried openbsd, but I get the same problem there ... I can't hide behind the carp interface
<airtonix> raj, what makes you think you need one ?
<candyban> dajhorn, I'm much more experienced with linux anyways
<dajhorn> candyban: PF is easy and elegant compared to the same things in Linux.  If PF was incompatible in your environment, then you're probably screwed.
<PhoenixSTF> pici:well m8 i wish it did solved, it didnt, the xorg didnt recongnized again the ATI card and ask to load a trobleshoting or load defaults screen
<dajhorn> candyban: MASQing in Linux requires stateful innards.  You may get a better answer if you describe why you need to do this.
<candyban> dajhorn, I am not familiar with pf ... and I was able to hide behind the carp interface, (outgoing traffic was correctly natted, but the way back didn't work)
<aretrfre> nevermind
<n3m3s1s4u> Hi Guys, I am back
<candyban> dajhorn, I just want a fully redundant firewall setup ... so that if I want to upgrade/reboot a firewall, it has no impact whatsoever on the "users"
<abhi_nav> abhinav_singh, > !compile
<rbellamy> (10.04) when i try to create a custom keyboard shortcut for screenshot of area (gnome-screenshot -a), it just ignores the -a argument and takes a shot of my whole desktop. Any suggestions?
<abhi_nav> ??
<Pici> !msgthebot > abhi_nav
<ubottu> abhi_nav, please see my private message
<dajhorn> candyban: Is your upstream ISP cooperative, or do you just have something like a plain DSL or Cable connection?
<abhi_nav> Pici I was NOT invastigating. I want to know about compile to abhinav_singh.
<abhi_nav> Pici, again please note I was NOT invastigating
<Whisky`> How on earth do I make my nameservers stay in resolv.conf? They reset back to 4.2.2.2 and my default gateway :(
<candyban> dajhorn, I rent half a rack in a datacenter ... and when I log in via vpn, I want my default route to go there (and masq my traffic)
<abhi_nav> Pici, you got me?
<Pici> abhi_nav: You're not the same person?  That wasn't the proper syntax to send a factoid to someone anyway.  Its !factoid > user
<abhi_nav> Pici, ok syntax was wrong.
<abhi_nav> !compile > abhinav_singh
<ubottu> abhinav_singh, please see my private message
<abhi_nav> now it worked thanks
<dajhorn> candyban: You're asking for something difficult to implement on Ubuntu.  Try another IRC channel that specializes in things like iptables.
<statim1> anyone know how to use the route command to delete this route?  it wants a name to delete but i dont know how to specify it. Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface \n 192.168.0.0     *               255.255.0.0     U     0      0        0 eth0
<candyban> dajhorn, I have 3 other people who log in remotely + I have a few servers behind it ... so I just want to make sure that when I reboot the firewall, I can do it without interruption
<Pici> Whisky`: Modify and uncomment the prepend domain-name-servers line in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf , this will ensure that the ip is always added to your /etc/resolv.conf whenever you get an address from dhcp.
<abhi_nav> Pici, and yes we are different. I am not that person. you can see difference in our nick. i am talking with him in pm. and he need to know about compile so i do that.
<candyban> dajhorn, why would this be difficult? In my opinion it should be implemented in any self respecting organisation
<dajhorn> candyban: Stateful firewall redundancy is difficult to do in Ubuntu.  The best that you're likely to get is a Heartbeat-style IP takeover and dropped connections.
<Pici> abhi_nav: I'm sorry, you have very similar nicks, I thought it may have been you at another computer.  My apologies.
<abhi_nav> Pici, yah its ok.
<candyban> dajhorn, conntrackd and ucarp should take care of both
<abhi_nav> Pici, I just wanted to know that you noted.
<dajhorn> candyban: "Should" is far away from "easily".  Try asking in a more specific IRC channel.  You're not likely to get another answer here after making a crack like "self respecting organisation".
<Qdata> hi guys!
<Whisky`> Pici, this one? #  option domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1;
<Qdata> einai kanis apo ellada?
<Pici> Whisky`: Yes, uncomment it and change 127.0.0.1 to whatever dns server you want.
<Pici> !gr | Qdata
<ubottu> Qdata: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Whisky`> Pici, Can I add two?
<Pici> Whisky`: I think you can add two and separate them with a comma.
<candyban> dajhorn, my point is that it should be common problem ... and for common problems, there are usually common solutions
<Qdata> how to make downgrade from ubuntu 9.10 to ubuntu 9.04 ?
<Whisky`> Pici, Done, thanks :)
<ph33r> could anyone answer me /
<ph33r> ?
<candyban> dajhorn, so if a certain solution is a an order of magnitude more difficult to implement, then perhaps I'm looking at a wrong solution
<steven__> Hello
<steven__> is old smoke around?
<candyban> anyways, I'll try #netfilter
<Qdata> παιδια, ξερει κανεις πως μπορω να υποβαθμισω το ubuntu 9.10 σε ubuntu 9.04 ;
<candyban> dajhorn, thanks for your time and advice :)
<dajhorn> candyban: Np.
<Pici> Qdata: You don't.  You'd need to reinstall Ubuntu if you'd like to do that, as downgrading is unsupported.  Also, this is an English only channel.
<ph33r> in my menubar - places, instead of my username it shows "programme=zeity;rgba=on ph33r" instead of only ph33r, how can I set it right ? I am usin lucid
<Qdata> ok pici. tnx you very much... do you know how to download and install ubuntu 9.04?
<rincewind> Hi, I'm running 10.04, having an Asus n71j  laptop with 2.1 sound. Subwoofer isn't working for some reason.  lspci: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06) stereo is woring alright.
<Qdata> know anyone how to download and install ubuntu 9.04 ?
<rafaelsoaresbr> how to clean apt-get's downloaded packages?
<rahul_> hey! guys i'm getting an error while using virtualbox that module vboxnetflt no found ,,so pls guide me what to do next
<zkriesse> Qdata: of course
<zkriesse> Qdata: using what Distro
<rincewind> rafaelsoaresbr, sudo apt-get clean
<Pici> Qdata: Download the desktop CD iso from http://releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/ and burn it to a disc.
<Qdata> this is the problem !
<Qdata> i have a notebook
<Qdata> and it don't can to burn discs
<Qdata> *disc
<xangua> then install it from usb
<xangua> !unetbootin | Qdata
<ubottu> Qdata: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Qdata> ok ubottu... tnx you ...i try it !
<BiggFREE> Hi
<abhi_nav> Pici,  i want to come to #ubuntu-ops
<abhi_nav> Pici, there is no one on freenode to help
<Pici> abhi_nav: uh, okay?
<IdleOne> abhi_nav: please join #ubuntu-ops if your questions concerns #ubuntu
<farchord> Hey guys, curious -- Is there a GotoAssist equivalent in Linux? Like, some way for me to help my mom and her ubuntu system remotely easily? Note that she has a dynamic ip.
<a3ist> farchord:  Vinagre/Vino is built in to Ubuntu and does that using VNC
<farchord> mmm ic
<farchord> aiite thanks
<disappearedng> Hey any software allows you to add your video library to it and then lets you look at cached preview of each video?
<a3ist> dynamic ip doesn't matter but if she's behind a firewall you may need to set up port forwarding or allow port 5900
<farchord> a3ist, I see, thanks. She does have a router, thing I like about gotoassist is that it goes right thru any firewalls and you dont need to know the person's IP..... but you also gotta pay 60$ a month XD
<Qdata> goodnight guys and tnx for help !
<mguy> farchord: LogMeIn has a free edition
<mguy> They have a linux viewer but I don't think client, though
<trimeta> On Ubuntu, how do I get a copy of Magick++.h, so I can incorporate it into my C++ programs? All the packages I've found only give me .so files, not header files.
<phuzion> !seen theadmin
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<erUSUL> trimeta: -dev packages have the headers
<disappearedng> Does linux have any good video library software? ( i want to look at cached screencaps of each video in my video lib)
<ionwind> hola
<a3ist> mguy: generally the terms client and viewer are synonymous in these kind of apps; you mean client/server
<erUSUL> trimeta: so libmagick++-dev perhaps ?
<a3ist> mguy:  not tryin to nitpick just to make sure nobody gets the wrong info since there's a lot of newer folk
<littlepenguin> airtonix after a restart everything works now ..i set up some rules and it works fine..when watching the log the local occurence port 16001 is gone..the one with port 14013 to my router is listed the whole time
<trimeta> erUSUL: Hmm, that apparently requires installing 40 other packages...
<erUSUL> disappearedng: nautilus ( the filemanager ) shows thumbnails for videos already
<mguy> a3ist: I wouldn't really call it a server though. I know what you are saying.
<trimeta> Apparently I'd need to install the dev versions of pretty much every other library on my system...
<erUSUL> !search Magick++.h
<ubottu> Found:
<erUSUL> !search magick++.h
<disappearedng> erUSUL: not when it's all hierarcharlly stacked within folders
<a3ist> farchord:  Most routers these days have a decent web interface for setting up port forwarding or a simple DMZ
<Jordan_U> farchord: The basic problem is that for computers to connect to each other over the internet, at least one of them needs to not be behind NAT (or at least have port forewarding enabled). What services like gotomypc provide is just basically a non NAT'd intermediate machine.
<farchord> Jordan_U, yep :) Was just curious if linux has such a thing :)
<Jordan_U> farchord: If you make your PC available directly through port forewarding then she can initiate a connection to you no matter what NAT she's behind (as long as she can access the internet at all, and the port that you've decided to foreward)
<a3ist> mguy:  Yeah, its not a hard definition; there's certainly applications out there that dynamically act as both a "server" or "client", like starcraft for example - host a game, you act as a server, join one and you're a client
<farchord> Jordan_U, thanks :)
<mguy> I guess I'd call it more host/viewer
<a3ist> The point is that most session hosting protocols split up the hosting and viewing funcionality into separate programs
<cian1243> I have a graphic problem with my operating system. Yesterday I tried to explain it and I couldn't explain what my problem was so I made a video file and took pictures to show my problem. How can I send the files I made ( which I compressed in a zip archive) to you?
<mguy> Just different terms, anyways enough OT ;)
<erUSUL> !screenshots
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<shivy> Im back :)
<loldma> hi
<shivy> Ellow >.<
<a3ist> Yeah farchord, check out the VNC programs that allow for "reverse" vnc; so your family member could connect to you regardless of their IP
<CQ> hello, the upgrade to lucid tells me I don't have enough space on /var ... is there a way to get apt to use another filesystem for the upgrade?
<remixus79> Hello
<loldma> i've just got a new samsung laptop, it has led backlight, and i cant set the brigthness, not even with the brigthness tool on the panel. Can anybody help? :$
<loldma> its a samsung r528
<Jordan_U> farchord: You're welcome.
<a3ist> I'd really like to stress though that setting up port forwarding these days is usually a pretty trivial task if you have access to the web interface of the modem/router
<remixus79> How Can i change the distance from icons on desktop ?
<jim> cq apt stores package files in /var/cache/apt/archives... you could clean
<CQ> Jim I already did a clean... I have a 2G partition, 600M used, and the upgrade wants 1.5 roughly...
<Jordan_U> a3ist: Do you have a separate /var partition currently?
<cian1243> My graphic problem http://imagebin.org/102629
<a3ist> There's usually not a whole lot more to setting up forwarding other than setting 1)  the port from outside  2)  the internal IP address to forward to  3)  the port on that IP address to forward to
<erUSUL> CQ: mount a different partition in /var/cache/apt/archives/ ? ( or make a link ? )
<jim> CQ: are you saying /var is 2g?
<CQ> jim yes
<a3ist> Jordan_U, I'm not sure I understand the context of your question; is it related to the VNC stuff?  I'm on an arch linux laptop right now with no separate var partition but with a separate boot partition
<jim> hmm. do you use lvm?
<Jordan_U> a3ist: Sorry, wrong nick.
<jim> or, do you have unpartitioned space?
<a3ist> I'm also logged into a remote Ubuntu 10.04 server with multiple sessions via FreeNX
<CQ> jim yes, but I don't feel safe resizing /var online though...
<CQ> jim I can make and moutn another aprition no problem
<cian1243> How can I fix this problem? http://imagebin.org/102629
<remlabm> having an issue with NFS: trying to mount a folder /opt/shared/ from the server but it fails with reason "No such file or directory" but in my exports i have /opt/shared/ as the only directory to share... any help?
<jim> ok, sure... if you're using lvm, you could create say a 3g /var replacement partition and copy stuff overs
<Jordan_U> CQ: Copy the current contents of /var somewhere else and either mount that other partition directly to /var, or if you want /var to be stored in a subdirectory of another partition then use a symlink.
<jim> what's the purpose of the machine?
<CQ> jim home server ... all data is backed up, full system is not...
<tasslehoff> I'm getting my new laptop soon, and the last piece of the puzzle is to find out which app that's best for working with raw images from my dSLR. In digikam I think the default results are to dull and lifeless. Anyone got any tips for better apps? Bibble?
<IdleOne> !linuxmint | cian1243
<chowlala> anyone know if there's a program like keynote on mac for kubuntu/ubuntu?
<IdleOne> !mint | cian1243
<ubottu> cian1243: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<chowlala> not like openoffice though
<chowlala> and not like powerpoint either hehe
<meganerd> remlabm: I have not used nfs in a while, but don't you have to restart a service, after you make changes to the exports?
<IdleOne> !mintsupport > cian1243
<ubottu> cian1243, please see my private message
<CQ> Jordan_U: should just pointing the apt cache dir work?
<jim> CQ: so if you're not comfortable with resizing, the easiest is to create (say) a 3-4g replacement partition (or LV) and copy /var over
<remlabm> meganert: already did that.. same result
<CQ> Jordan_U: s/pointing/repointing
<klawd> hi! what's the easiest way to bind caps lock to insert a backslash?
<cian1243> IdleOne it is the same problem with ubuntu and fedora
<erUSUL> CQ: if it is only for upgrading just make that with /var/cache/apt/archives/
<remlabm> meganerd: is there something better to replace NFS?
<IdleOne> cian1243: that is mint. we don't support mint
<Jordan_U> CQ: Yes, making the apt cache dir a symlink to a directory on another partition should work.
<cian1243> IdleOne it is the exact same problem
<Pici> cian1243: We also do not support Fedora here. use #fedora for that
<meganerd> remlabm: I just use samba these days
<IdleOne> cian1243: We can't help with that.
<jim> be honest. you -won't- help with that
<abhi_nav> jim :D
<IdleOne> jim: exactly
<zer010> hello
<jim> the truth is you always have choice
<arand> CQ: http://newyork.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1499803&highlight=free+disk+space+upgrade last post has that described (symlinking)
<meganerd> remlabm: I made the switch back around 2003.  I found that NFS was very flakey over 802.11b or accross a VPN (like OpenVPN), samba was much more reliable.
<IdleOne> We /won't/ because we don't support mint
<meganerd> remlabm: I suppose these days they both work just as well, there just is no incentive for me to move back.
<CQ> arand: thanks
<ubutom> hrrm, so if cian1243 does a screenshot of ubuntu logo misshaped in the same way you will support it?
<jim> CQ, so you have quite a number of choices :)
<arand> CQ: Actually http://newyork.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9226627&postcount=2 was the correct one, my bad
<klawd> how do i bind backslash to capslock?
<Jolz> ok, i need some help with my graphics card configuration/driver
<Jolz> i have an intel i945
<arand> klawd: Go TO preferences -> keyboard -> advanced  options I think
<rahul_>  hey! guys i'm getting an error while using virtualbox that module vboxnetflt no found ,,so pls guide me what to do next..i've tried reinstalling the progrma as well as running the command vboxdrv setup....i'm using 10.04 ubuntu desktop edition
<Jolz> and the external monitor is not recognized as connected
<francescobrozu> #ubuntu-it-meeting
<klawd> ok, thanks
<Jolz> from xrandr: DVI1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<harth> I'm on 9.10, trying to upgrade to 10.04 and following the instructions here http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade, but I'm not seeing any option to upgrade in the Update Manager.
<Jolz> as far as my research took me, that seems to be an issue with the driver
<arand> klawd: Ah, you can't define arbitrary keys there..
<harth> is there any way to upgrade via the terminal?
<Jolz> and it doesn't matter if i use xrandr or a static xorg.conf
<arand> klawd: Ignore that.
<Jolz> does anyone have a suggestion as what to do?
<klawd> damn
<abhi_nav> harth, you may have to unale the option in software center to see LTS os also
<erUSUL> harth: sudo update-manager -d
<harth> erUSUL: I tried that as well
<aswin> i got a serious problem..i cant shutdown or restart my ubuntu laptop...whenever i click shut down or restart it turn black and shows all those text that usually shows up but within  few seconds the login screen appears
<harth> oh wait, it worked, thanks erUSUL
<Pici> erUSUL: Please don't sugggest -d, that is for upgrading to the development version of Ubuntu, which is Maverick at this time.
<harth> its offering 10.04 for me
<meganerd> aswin: from the command line try "sudo shutdown"
<erUSUL> Pici: noted
<aswin> ok i'll try that..but why does the normal way work?
<meganerd> aswin: from the command line try "sudo halt" I mean
<Pici> erUSUL: -p should be used instead :)
<maximilian_> Hey, I have a question, I'm trying to install GRASS using the Software Center. I've installed it, but it doesn't show up under Installed Software and I can't find it in the applications, what am I doing wrong?
<erUSUL> harth: see what Pici said
<harth> alright, thanks guys
<meganerd> aswin: Another equally valid method "sudo shutdown -h now"
<aswin> ok meganerd but is here a fix for this..y doesnt the normal way work
<Jordan_U> chowlala: You may consider this cheating, but: http://280slides.com/Editor/
<CQ> Jim ok,l relinked the apt archives dir, that works....
<meganerd> aswin: It has happened to me once or twice.  After I power down it does not happen again for a while.  I never figured out why.  I always have a konsole session open so there is no real motivation to figure it out :)
<aswin> k
<aswin> i'll try it out..thnx meganerd :(
<aswin> :)
<owenll> aswin it's a common problem some solutions suggested here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466589
<jim> I mean, as long as debian was going to do automatic upgrades which then culminated in apt-get, I thought it was dumb that they didn't solve the package storage issue
<bombthewoorld> hej
<bombthewoorld> kto z was powie mi skąd bierzecie te kody do terminala ?
<guntbert> jim: I cannto see how your last statement relates to ubuntu support
<maximilian_> Hey, I'm having trouble installing GRASS, when I go to the software center  it says that GRASS is installed, but it doesn't show up in applications and it doesn't get listed in my installed software, any help would be awesome
<IdleOne> !pl | bombshelter13b
<ubottu> bombshelter13b: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<guntbert> *cannot
<bombthewoorld> hej jest ktoś z polski ???
<bombthewoorld> Poland ????
<ubuntu> Can you run the alternate installer from the live cd?
<jim> I
<IdleOne> bombshelter13b: /join #ubuntu-pl
<hotfloppy> ubuntu: nope
<jim> I cannto understand your use or the word cannto!
<IdleOne> !ot > jim
<ubottu> jim, please see my private message
<ubuntu> Ok
<bombthewoorld> hy is not anyone who could to talk in Polish
<hotfloppy> ubuntu: download the Alternate CD iso from Ubuntu website
<yoyoned> maximilian_: what is GRASS
<bombthewoorld> hy is not anyone who could to talk in Polish
<datacrusher> !ubuntu pl
<datacrusher> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<arand> !pl | bombthewoorld
<ubuntu> hotfloppy: I just want the Encrypted LVM feature
<ubottu> bombthewoorld: please see above
<klawd> dammit. i added a shortcut in the "keybord shortcuts" application. then i deleted it but it's still there and it produces an error. does one of you know where these are stored?
<IdleOne> bombshelter13b: type /join #ubuntu-pl
<maximilian_> yoyoned: Geographic Resources Analysis Support System
<bombthewoorld> anyone knows what's going on with this terminal?
<ubuntu> For some reason I'm not able to burn CD in the live environment
<ubuntu> Which I'm in now...
<AceKing> I'm trying to help my sister install Ubuntu 10.04 on her HP Pavillion DV6000 laptop. If she clicks on install it gets to the partition manager and the screen splits and she can't see anything. I had her click "Try without install" and it comes up to the desktop the top panel is jumbled. I think it's a graphics driver but I don't know how she can manually install the driver. At one point she said a box popped up momentarily that said Nvid
<AceKing> ia. Any suggestions?
<hotfloppy> ubuntu: sory, cant help you. no experiences in ecrypted LVM.. maybe you could state your question in one line and see if someone could help ya :)
<thune3_> maximilian_: can you launch it from command line? gras<tab>
<ubuntu> Thanks.
<ubuntu> I'll work it out. Was looking to avoid manually doing it.
<hotfloppy> :)
<hotfloppy> ubuntu: Good luck :)
<hotfloppy> ubuntu: May the Force be with you..
<ubuntu> Heh
<yoyoned> maximilian_: use the dpkg-query comand to list the files that were installed with the package.  something like dpkg-query -L grass|grep bin
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: You can set things up to boot the netinstaller from with the LiveCD (without burning a CD at all)
<punkmexic> quien me ayuda con gparted quiero tener aceso a otro disco duro http://i50.tinypic.com/5d5vua.png
<enrique_> U.U
<IdleOne> !es | punkmexic
<ubottu> punkmexic: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<anigma> is there some kind of nullidentd config that needs to be changed if I don't like the defaults?
<punkmexic> sorry
<anigma> and where is it located?
<punkmexic> can somebody help me with gparted i want to access these 13 gb
<punkmexic> http://i50.tinypic.com/5d5vua.png
<abhi_nav> punkmexic, there is no '13' gb
<XlEnriqlx> Olap
<yoyoned> maximilian_: once you figure out the command to launch it, you can make a custom launcher, press alt-F2 and run it that way
<xangua> punkmexic: you can not manipulate mounted partitions, use either gparted from the ubuntu live cd or the gparted live cd
<punkmexic> 11.72 gb unallocated  abhi_nav
<hotfloppy> punkmexic: if you mean those 11gb, you must format it as a new partition before you can use it.. right click > new
<abhi_nav> punkmexic, you want to what with it?
<punkmexic> to be able to paste files in these 11gb
<punkmexic> when i format it...i only can access as root user and i cant paste files
<punkmexic> or create files over there
<abhi_nav> punkmexic, do as suggested by hotfloppy . if you want it to be accesbile by both win and linux then format it with some fat format
<ubun> Could someone please tell me why "update-grub" gives me the following error message?: http://pastebin.com/06GSMVXY (in CHROOT)
<hotfloppy> punkmexic: then change the ownership.. chown -R yourname:yourgroup /mountpartition
<punkmexic> i convert it to  ext4
<punkmexic> my user name is punk
<punkmexic> my group i dont know.
<punkmexic> and mountpartition i dont know
<punkmexic> can u suggest me what to do hotfloppy
<guntbert> !enter | punkmexic
<ubottu> punkmexic: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<marginoferror> Hello, I'm having trouble with ubuntu-netbook.  Is there a special channel for that or should I ask here?
<abhi_nav> punkmexic, mountpartition will be name you wll give to that unpartition space after partitioning it.
<punkmexic> can it be chown -R punk:yourgroup /punk
<hotfloppy> punkmexic: chown -R punk:punk /referTo_abhi_navMSG
<abhi_nav> punkmexic, will you give the name 'punk' to that partition? yes then its ok
<monkey_dust> hi all -- where and how can I change my login photo?
<punkmexic> ill upload a new photo so you can see what i have done
<abhi_nav> ok
<marginoferror> Hello, I'm having trouble with ubuntu-netbook.  Is there a special channel for netbook remix or should I ask here?
<abhi_nav> I dont know about special channel. Ask here
<PhoenixSTF> OK problem instaling ATI catalyst 10.6 on lucid, Maybe for it not having XORG.CONF, after instalation lucid doesnt recognize the grafic card, so any hwlp on making this work???
<ubun> Could someone please tell me why "update-grub" gives me the following error message?: http://pastebin.com/06GSMVXY (in CHROOT)
<AceKing> IdleOne, Did you  happen to see my dilemma?
<punkmexic> http://yfrog.com/j6aaamyp
<marginoferror> Okay.  I installed Ubuntu 10.04 normally and then later installed the ubuntu-netbook package.  However, ubuntu-netbook doesn't seem to work (doesn't change old user sessions, doesn't affect new user sessions, and manually launched netbook launcher crashes).  AND, I can't remove ubuntu-netbook because it doesn't remove any of the dependencies.
<monkey_dust> hi all -- where and how can I change my login photo?
<punkmexic> hotfloppy,  abhi_nav  http://yfrog.com/j6aaamyp
<abhi_nav> punkmexic, yah I have seen
<marginoferror> If someone can tell me how to make my computer just like a freshly installed Ubuntu Netbook Edition I would appreciate that.  But otherwise, how can I remove ubuntu-netbook AND its dependencies cleanly?
<IdleOne> AceKing: sorry I don't have any advice to give
<abhi_nav> punkmexic, now execute that command
<marginoferror> apt-get autoremove didn't seem to do anything, and neither did deborphan
<IdleOne> monkey_dust: click on your username (top right of screen)
<IdleOne> monkey_dust: in the drop down click on your name again
<AceKing> IdleOne, Ok, just figured I'd check.. I know you helped me before with your great knowledge! LOL
<punkmexic> then what should i do after executing command abhi_nav
<IdleOne> AceKing: heh
<abhi_nav> punkmexic, its done. you now check it it function normally ie.. you can read write from any accont.
<hotfloppy> punkmexic: try "chown -R punk:punk /punk"
<ubun> Could someone please tell me why "update-grub" gives me the following error message?: http://pastebin.com/06GSMVXY (in CHROOT)
<monkey_dust> IdleOne, is it the so called MeMenu?
<luka> there is a website i can't access from ubuntu. i have tried firefox and chromium but still doesn't load. what else can i do please? can someone else try the website and see if it loads plz
<LeonFox> Heya i have an issue with my cursor laging in version 10.04
<s3a> Could someone please tell me why "update-grub" gives me the following error message?: http://pastebin.com/06GSMVXY (in CHROOT)
<IdleOne> monkey_dust: yes
<monkey_dust> IdleOne, I removed that some time ago, how do I put it back?
<punkmexic> nothing happens [punk@myhost ~]$ "chown -R punk:punk /punk
<LeonFox> Help with cursor lag anyone
<PhoenixSTF> ATI proprietary driver update isnt recognize after reboot!
<IdleOne> monkey_dust: add indicator applet session to panel
<hotfloppy> punkmexic: remove those "
<PhoenixSTF> help?»
<LeonFox> Hello
<thune3_> marginoferror, UNR only installs a couple packages on top of a system with ubuntu-desktop installed, it is hardly work removing the extra packages if the system functions as you need it to.
<punkmexic> chown: cannot access `/punk': No such file or directory
<thune3_> marginoferror: *worth
<mbeierl> why does update manager GUI sometimes fail to act when the "upgrade now" button is pressed?  I have to drop to the shell and do an apt full-upgrade from there instead.
<LeonFox> Why does my cursor lag in version 10.04
<kesroesweyth> LeonFox > have you installed up to date video drivers?
<punkmexic> [punk@myhost ~]chown -R punk:punk /punk
<punkmexic> chown: cannot access `/punk': No such file or directory
<hotfloppy> s3a: i dont have an experiences with your problem, but this might help -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1502504
<LeonFox> I did in version 9 but no new ones are out
<hotfloppy> ops..
<hotfloppy> punkmexic: ops..
<hotfloppy> punkmexic: chown -R punk:punk /media/punk
<kesroesweyth> LeonFox > have you tried another mouse, preferably a wired one just to see if theres a difference?
<biru> hi guys
<hotfloppy> hi biru
<biru> can i ask a question??
<punkmexic> chown: cannot access `/media/punk': No such file or directory
<hotfloppy> biru: in my language, biru means blue :P
<biru> in japanese it means bill
<hotfloppy> punkmexic: have you mount those partition ?
<punkmexic> tell me how to do it hotfloppy
<s3a> hotfloppy, thanks that seems to be my issue altho the poster's answer is a little vague for me
<punkmexic> i just format in gparted
<biru> hey when i installed ubuntu 10.04 i couldn't connect to the internet via wifi
<punkmexic> i dont have mount point hotfloppy
<biru> now that i have ubuntu 9.04
<biru> it works
<biru> if i upgrade now to 10.xx
<biru> will wifi work????
<Jolz> ok, i'm out of ideas. i instelled the 2.11.x intel driver from an ppa, but still the dvi output is not recognized as connected
<Jolz> the setup works with xp
<Jolz> so its a ubuntu/driver issue
<luka> there is a website i can't access from ubuntu. it only loads in windows. i have tried firefox and chromium but still doesn't load. what else can i do please?
<alwaysready> hi guys
<ubuntu> kill -USR1 8050
<Jolz> does anyone have any idea what i could try or where i could go for help?
<Jolz> its an intel i945g
<Jolz> gm, sorry
<LeonFox> Im going to uninstall my graphics driver then reinstall it
<alwaysready> i need some help with my bt4 please
<hotfloppy> punkmexic: not sure myself, but i think the command is 'sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda2 /media/punk
<bazhang> alwaysready, #backtrack-linux for bt4 support
<punkmexic> sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda2 /media/punk
<punkmexic> mount: mount point /media/punk does not exist
<hotfloppy> punkmexic: but make sure you created /media/punk first.. 'mkdir /media/punk'
<LeonFox> How do i remove my graphics driver
<hotfloppy> punkmexic: or 'sudo /media/punk' .. sory, a bit high :P
<punkmexic> http://yfrog.com/jnbbbbpp
<ubuntu> clear
<punkmexic> i didnt understand hotfloppy  can u tell me the command again please
<raven> network but no internet - 10.04 eeepc 1005ha
<aslam> clear
<alwaysready> aslam: where are you from?
<bazhang> !ot | alwaysready
<aslam> india
<ubottu> alwaysready: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<thune3_> luka: which website?
<luka> dtt.dell.com
<alwaysready> k
<ubuntu> u kan tel me for command plz
<hotfloppy> punkmexic: okay.. try issue this command -> sudo mkdir /media/punk && sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda2 /media/punk && chown -R punk:punk /media/punk
<undead> how can we see files on window7 in virtual box ose xp
<hotfloppy> punkmexic: copy & paste
<guntbert> undead: how is that an ubuntu support question?
<punkmexic> starting with ->
<punkmexic> or with sudo
<undead> i already tried it
<alwaysready> lol
<michaelomari> try alt+f4
<undead> guntbert virtual box is an software in ubuntu
<whlspacedude> oooh alt +f4 is my favorite
<thune3_> luka: the page doesn't load at all or the site doesn't work for you?
<guntbert> undead: yes, but the three involved components in your question are xp, win7 and virtual box :-)
<punkmexic> i sent u in private msg hotfloppy
<raven> network but no internet - 10.04 eeepc 1005ha
<luka> thune3_: i get server not found. Firefox can't find the server at dtt.dell.com
<undead> guntbert i am running window xp in virtual box
<brontoeee> what would be a decent onscreen keyboard for x or gnome
<septem> #longturn
<brontoeee> ?
<cesc> hi guys which PIM (Personal Information Manager) do you guys use in ubuntu. Calendar, agenda etc.. I mean.
<maco> cesc: ubuntu's default is evolution
<undead> why do we have to intall grub pc
<maco> cesc: personally, i use kontact, but then im a kubuntu user. back when i used ubuntu, i used evolution though. its pretty good. if youre used to outlook you'll have no problem
<cesc> thanks maca for the info.
<undead> guntbert ???????
<cesc> maco sorry
<thune3_> luka: try in terminal:   nslookup dtt.dell.com ; nslookup dtt.dell.com 208.67.222.222
<guntbert> undead: I drop this dicussion as it is *really* off topic :-)
<LjL> brontoeee: matchbox-keyboard, gtkeyboard, xvkbd, onboard  —  GNOME: gok  —  KDE: klavier, kvkbd
<undead> guntbert i am sorry
<undead> how do we install updates
<luka> thune3_: ok i did
<brontoeee> LjL, thanks
<undead> guntbert ??????????????/
<guntbert> undead: may I PM you?
<ikonia> undead: when you login to ubuntu if there are updates available it will offer them to you
<whlspacedude> undead: sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<undead> guntbert what do you mean
<michaelomari> has anybody here tried ESXi on a standard CPU. Planned on using ubuntu and win2008 server for testing
<guntbert> undead: never mind :-)
<undead> thanks ikonia
<dominick> #slashrootcafe
<ikonia> michaelomari: esxi is nothing to do with ubuntu
<dominick> logged in
<undead> guntbert you are such a b*tch
<michaelomari> i know just checking
<dominick> #slashrootcafe
<ikonia> dominick: stop that
<whlspacedude> michaelomari: i have. if by standard you mean 4 core xenon.  ( you might want to pm me if you want to talk)
<ikonia> dominick: maybe ask in #vmware
<michaelomari> quad cor AMD phenom
<LjL> undead: please control your language and avoid insulting people.
<dominick>  Sorry about that I'm trying to get into a certain group
<undead> LjL : very very very sorry
<paddy__> is there an fast function on the web that is isprime() in C?
<LjL> !guidelines > undead    (undead, see the private message from ubottu)
<undead> ubottu
<ikonia> paddy__: how is that an ubuntu issue ?
<undead> how can i use my webcam in ubuntu
<Glakke> Has anyone been successful getting 7.1/5.1 LPCM to work through ATI HDMI? I can get DTS/AC3 to bitstream, but I need to decode it for my receiver.
<brontoeee> LjL, seems like the one i like is allready installed - onboard
<LjL> !webcam > undead    (undead, see the private message from ubottu)
<ikonia> !webcam | undead
<ubottu> undead: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<paddy__> !webcam
<stef569> how can i create a link to my home dir on the desktop?
<undead> thank you very much ubottu
<lefantomedlopera> plop
<ikonia> lefantomedlopera: ?
<stef569> i tried ln -s /home home
<undead> ubottu: ubuntu does not reconize my iphone 3gs
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LjL> undead: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<paddy_> undead lol
<undead> thanks a lot
<paddy_> ubottu: what is the meaning of life?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<paddy_> someone should change that answer to 42
<oCean_> paddy_: please don't
<paddy_> realy
<paddy_> *really
<oCean_> paddy_: drop it, and move on
<ikonia> paddy__: yes
<undead> how do we send a private message in xchat
<LjL> undead: /msg nickname message
<hotfloppy> undead: /query nickname
<oCean_> stef569: in the menu, go to Places and drag "Home Folder" to your desktop
<undead> what is a computer janitor
<DanaG> Say, anyone know how to get the Ubuntu install to align partitions for an SSD, for me?
<DanaG> Automatically, I mean.
<undead> LjL where are you from?
<rbellamy> (10.04) when i try to create a custom keyboard shortcut for screenshot of area (gnome-screenshot -a), it just ignores the -a argument and takes a shot of my whole desktop. Any suggestions?
<mobal> hi
<bazhang> !ot | undead
<ubottu> undead: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mobal> after i partitioned my WD HDD with GParted i cannot write without sudo permissons
<bazhang> undead this is NOT the chat channel ---> /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<mobal> ?
<undead> bazhang why don't you
<hotfloppy> mobal: you need to change the ownership..
<DanaG> I usually make external drives match /tmp in permissions:
<DanaG> 1755.
<mobal> how can i change it?
<hotfloppy> mobal: try 'sudo chown -R yourname:yourname /mountpoint
<DanaG> Any new file is owned by the creator, and is read-only for everyone else.
<IdleOne> undead: Please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines and channel topics
<LjL> undead: you've been sent the channel guidelines once already. please ensure you respect them.
<LjL> !etiquette > undead    (undead, see the private message from ubottu) you may want to check these as well
<mobal> yes but i want to use my HDD in 3 - 4 places
<mobal> :S
<svein> How can I adjust the screen resolution under the bootup? I have removed the splash and quiet paramteres so that I can display the text. Iam running ubuntu 10.04
<doyle> Q: How do I get rid of this error when running 'make install'?  -- WARNING: you are using the obsolete 'PKGCONFIG' macro use FindPkgConfig
<hotfloppy> mobal: 3-4 places ? dont understand.. maybe someone else could help ya :)
<gnomefreak> lastlog undead 2
<gnomefreak> opps
<mobal> it is a laptop hdd in usb case :)
<mobal> so "mobile disk"
<creepy_ballerina>  /quit
<Ulmo> Could someone please tell me what is meant by ~/.   ?? I type it in as suggested and get nothing.
<DanaG> http://www.nuclex.org/blog/personal/80-aligning-an-ssd-on-linux
<joobong> i am sorry but what is the use of sudo
<Ulmo> I am new to ubuntu
<DanaG> ah, found a solution for my ssd.
<bazhang> !sudo > joobong
<ubottu> joobong, please see my private message
<dajhorn> Ulmo: That ~/ usually means your home directory.
<jrbaker8> im downloading ubuntu onto an sd card, can i wipe xp off an old laptop and install ubuntu off of the sd card on that laptop?
<IdleOne> joobong: aka undead. do NOT troll here please. new nick does not mean extra chances
<bazhang> joobong, for such very basic questions, such as computer janitor and sudo, you should read the manual
<bazhang> !manual | joobong
<ubottu> joobong: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Ulmo> dajhorn: So like /home/USERNAME ?
<guntbert> Ulmo: ~ stands for your home directory, the / is the path separator, the . can mean just the directory itself
<loopidity> there is no .vimrc on my homefolder, any idea?
<aeon-ltd> jrbaker8: there is a wiki guide on how to use alternative install mediums, google for some
<layo> how to share printer from ubuntu to win7?
<dajhorn> Ulmo: Yes.  The shell expands the ~ character to the $HOME variable, which is almost always in /home.    Like /home/ulmo.
<layo> printer is conected to ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> loopidity: you have to generate one
<loopidity> gotcha, thanks
<camt> loopidity: The directory is .vim, .vimrc is a file that would be in your homer dir
<doyle> Q: How do I get rid of this error when running 'make install'?  -- WARNING: you are using the obsolete 'PKGCONFIG' macro use FindPkgConfig
<aeon-ltd> loopidity: but for consistency use the universal config
<Ulmo> So typing ~/.mozilla-thunderbird/[RANDOM_NUMBER].default/ will never work until I change it to /home/USERNAME/
<loopidity> aeon-ltd, where is the universal config file?
<dajhorn> Ulmo: No, it should work at a shell prompt where you see the $ character, but it probably won't work inside of most GUI programs.
<aeon-ltd> Ulmo: even if you've cd'd it should still woek
<dajhorn> Ulmo: Try running `echo ~` and `echo $HOME` at a prompt and see what you get back.
<dajhorn> Ulmo: Note that Mozilla and Firefox often munge their configuration directories if you just move them between computers.
<aeon-ltd> loopidity: /etc/vimrc for me though i'm on arch linux
<joobong> gase ommk
<loopidity> ok, cause there is another one inside /usr/share also
<bazhang> joobong, english only here
<joobong> gase abouk
<dustybin> anybody know how to get a user to autologin
<aeon-ltd> ban hammer strikes again
<ph8> hey all; i'm trying to mount an iphone 3GS on ubuntu - nothing happens when i plug it in though, any ideas?
<dajhorn> Ulmo: If at all possible, move the entire .mozilla tree.  Don't move individual provides under the .mozilla directories.
<aeon-ltd> dustybin: its in login options i think, in administration
<aeon-ltd> ph8: has this phone been set up on a mac or win pc before hand?, or is it a fresh phone?
<dustybin> aeon-ltd: im using fluxbox
<aeon-ltd> dustybin: what login manager?
<Ulmo> I'm trying to move my profile across for Thunderbird from windows at the moment.
<Ulmo> So you're saying don't just move the individual profile.
<aeon-ltd> Ulmo: in the destination pc is there already a profile?
<Ulmo> aeon-ltd: yes
<snarkster> how do configure your desktop manager to see xdmcp broadcasts
<Ulmo> I altered the profile.ini but now TB won't start, so I'm looking for a solution.
<aeon-ltd> Ulmo: theres your problem, if you have a second profile you need to use the profile manager to change it or else it defaults to the other?
<potturi> Hi All..can anyone help me setup webcam in Ubuntu please ?
<aeon-ltd> *accidental question mark
<aeon-ltd> potturi: search wikis for your model, most webcams are similar but require different methods
<Ulmo> aeon-ltd: Yes did use the p manager and profile.ini first, followed all the instructions
<aeon-ltd> Ulmo: still not reading?
<aeon-ltd> Ulmo: what happens when it attempts to read, does it generate another profile?
<tic^> !webcam | potturi
<ubottu> potturi: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<samuelswe> hey guys, I have several VPSes running Ubuntu.. the host is running KVM, I wonder, is there any way for the guys running the host to access my encrypted data on the VPSes unless they dump my memory and extract the decrypt key?
<puff> I have two PDFs that are scans of some paperwork (2 pages).  They're very heavy, about 1.2MB each, and most o fthat is the texture of the paper. What's the easiest way to downsample that?
<Hohot> hi do some body know what can be with the jabber client? I just can't open the window with jabber, I can connect in the jabber, I can search in the conference - but when I want to go in some conference's room it's just nothing going, no window with chat's room
<aeon-ltd> puff: use a ocr program change it to text
<dajhorn> puff: The `convert` program in the the ImageMagick package can change the DPI or resolution of a PDF file.
<bogeyd6-> xserver updates, finally!!!!!
<Hohot> in the all jabber's programmes
<mikebot> Is there an easy way to share my folders over a wireless network?
<snarkster> samba
<snarkster> or nfs
<aeon-ltd> mikebot: dropbox if you want more freedom
<snarkster> thats ftp right?
<sondre> I have innstalled Ubuntu on a Macintosh, but som buttons are not working as they should. For example: < and | have changed place. Any idea, anyone?
<mikebot> aeon-ltd: I want to access files from my netbook on my ps3
<samuelswe> hey guys, I have several VPSes running Ubuntu.. the host is running KVM, I wonder, is there any way for the guys running the host to access my encrypted data on the VPSes unless they dump my memory and extract the decrypt key?
<dajhorn> sondre: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard -> Model -> Vendor -> Apple
<sondre> dajhorn: tried that already
<Ulmo> I swear I ran the tb profile manager and now I can't find it, I've typed everything.
<dajhorn> sondre: Did you reboot?
<sondre> several times
<dajhorn> sondre: What model of Mac?
<sondre> macbook white, 2007 i think
<mikebot> Is there an easy way to share my folders over a wireless network?
<Ulmo> I tried /home/daniel/.thunderbird -ProfileManager  and got, this is a directory...
<dajhorn> sondre: American or not-American?
<sondre> norwegian
<aeon-ltd> mikebot: samba would be the way to go like snarkster said since it almost emulates the windows protocols
<ubutom> Ulmo, it is a directory, ./thunderbird contains your profile
<aloon> I need help. Have a sony vaio F11D with Nvidia 310M graphics card. Nvidia abandoned the 64 bit driver for now and jockey's recommended driver doesn't work. I have everything working but no 3D acceleration. Now i'm told the only way to get the correct EDID is to install windows and get it.
<mikebot> aeon-ltd: Is there a tutorial for samba?
<Hohot> ok
<ubutom> Ulmo, I think you have to specify the profile itself
<dajhorn> sondre: Bummer.  You may need to edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file manually to change the keyboard mappings.
<sondre> dajhorn: thanks anyway
<aeon-ltd> mikebot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba it basically involves that which is just a config file + daemon
<mikebot> aeon-ltd: Thank you
<aeon-ltd> mikebot: your welcome :)
<osmosis> did something change in lucid that would make apache config files error with  NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts ?
<dustybin> anybody know how to get a user to autologin  on karmic
<Ulmo> these ubuntu dirs and driving me up the wall, etc/bin/ bin/etc/ var, bin ahhhh
<aeon-ltd> dustybin: what login manager?
<dustybin> aeon-ltd: no login manager
<dustybin> aeon-ltd: i have installed mingetty
<dustybin> aeon-ltd: on debian we edited /etc/inittab
<dustybin> ubuntu it doesnt exist..
<aeon-ltd> dustybin: so do you use startx?
<dustybin> aeon-ltd: yes
<DusteD> wtfucked...
<bazhang> DusteD, watch the language
<Ulmo> "thunderbird cannot use the profile windows restore because it is in use". How do I shut off TB please?
<fabiomixas> hi
<Reiselied> Hi :3
<aeon-ltd> dustybin: damn, i'm searching but i can only find the innittab method
<fabiomixas> Does anyone can invite me to lockerz?
<bazhang> !ot | fabiomixas
<ubottu> fabiomixas: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ubutom> Ulmo killall thunderbird
<fabiomixas> Does anyone can invite me to lockerz? pm me
<fabiomixas> i use ubuntu
<bazhang> fabiomixas, stop that
<yoyoned> |init|dustybin:
<fabiomixas> !ot bazhang
<aeon-ltd> dustybin: gambling here but http://www.lalitkapoor.com/blog/2008/06/30/ubuntu-server-desktop-autologin/
<bazhang> fabiomixas, lockerz has nothing to do with Ubuntu
<yoyoned> !init|dustybin:
<ubottu> dustybin:: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Ulmo> ubutom: no process found
<ubutom> Ulmo, killall thunderbird-bin
<aeon-ltd> bye y'all
<Ulmo> ubutom: same message, no process found
<technobowl> hello everybody
<ubutom> Ulmo, then thunderbird isn't running :)
<c3l> is ther any know problems with dualbooting ubuntu & win 7, when installing ubuntu first and then win 7?
<technobowl> do anyone know anything about ubuntu LAMPP
<bastid_raZor> c3l: by installing windows 2nd you will need to repair grub afterwards.
<ubutom> Ulmo, if it is visible and doesn't react anymore you can use alt f2, type xkill and klick it to kill the process
<c3l> bastid_raZor: is that troublesome?
<Ulmo> I get a weird message when starting profile manager: IBUS-WARNING **: Connect to unix:abstract=/tmp/db....Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-WAKy0MeppX: Connection refused.
<bastid_raZor> c3l: nope.
<bazhang> !lamp | technobowl read this
<ubottu> technobowl read this: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<bastid_raZor> !grub2 > c3l
<ubottu> c3l, please see my private message
<technobowl> Ubuntu LAMPP etc/host
<technobowl> trying to put the server on-line
<technobowl> having a difficult time
<technobowl> I already edited the script in the root
<yoyoned> technobowl: any specific error?
<c3l> bastid_raZor: ty
<bastid_raZor> c3l: you're welcome
<technobowl> there is no error, everything has been installed
<technobowl> I just can't put it online
<oCean_> technobowl: what are you trying? what are you error messages?
<dustybin> ubottu: got it working
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<technobowl> I change localhost to my desired domain
<dustybin> haha
<dustybin> why cant my user login to xorg
<dustybin> X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<technobowl> there is no error messages
<pooky> As a user, I'm trying to edit my crontab, but I have permission errors when saving, anyone know how to fix that?
<oCean_> technobowl: first things first, is your webserver (apache) running?
<technobowl> localhost is not accessible off the network
<technobowl> everything is running
<oCean_> technobowl: can you ping localhost?
<technobowl> yes
<c3l> bastid_raZor: I dont get what needs to be fixed in grup if installing win as 2nd
<oCean_> technobowl: what happens if you open browser at http://localhost ?
<oxymoron> How to make this bashscript run everytime I login to my desktop? http://pastebin.com/MJaJy6xk
<technobowl> I can view my localhost folder
<bastid_raZor> c3l: grub itself will be overwritten by windows' mbr
<technobowl> my website on the localhost
<oCean_> technobowl: so there's no index.html in the DocumentRoot? or index.php
<majnoon> install windows first
<technobowl> I have wordpress installled localhost/wordpress
<c3l> bastid_raZor: ewh I see. I guess https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows has more info too
<technobowl> yes its indexed to XAMPP
<Sa[i]nT> Where can I find a tutorial on using the libs in the ubuntu repository with c++?
<technobowl> so when I go to localhost in the browser
<technobowl> I am prompt to put in my XAMPP username and pw
<technobowl> thats fine
<pooky> ah, I figured it out, was using gvim as the editor and the crontab command lost the editor so it thought I was finishing and gvim was writing to...wherever.
<dlbike76> Hello!  Why does "gnome-system-monitor" show a different amount of memory available than "top"?
<technobowl> index.php
<oCean_> technobowl: yeah, and what happens when you go to http://localhost/wordpress, or where ever it is installed?
<technobowl> I go to my wordpress site which is installed on my sql server database
<oCean_> technobowl: wait, your Wordpress is NOT on localhost?
<technobowl> yes it is
<yoyoned> !autostart|oxymoron
<ubottu> oxymoron: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<technobowl> it's on my local host and my selected domain name
<oCean_> technobowl: ow wait, when you browse to localhost/wordpress, you get the contents of the index.php ?
<technobowl> I added a domain in etc/hosts
<technobowl> right under localhost
<oCean_> technobowl: php mod probably not active
<technobowl> I get my wordpress content
<technobowl> wordpress buddypress pages
<oCean_> technobowl: so, that is NOT the problem??
<technobowl> my problem is trying to make everyone access my pages
<elb0w`> So all of a sudden my gnome-terminal stopped running
<Arcticoon> Anyone up for a quick ip6tables question?
<elb0w`> I see the screen flash
<technobowl> I want everybody to view my site
<elb0w`> when I run it
<oCean_> technobowl: I misunderstood
<oCean_> technobowl: You registered a domain name?
<technobowl> no
<oCean_> technobowl: then how would people access your machine by name?
<technobowl> does it have to be registered first
<Typh> why does nautilus tell me "nautilus cannot handle sftp locations" when I know for a fact that's not true as I regularly use that functionality on other workstations
<oCean_> technobowl: sure, if you want it to be accessible from internet, then you have to buy/register domainname
<technobowl> I have several registered names through godaddy
<technobowl> but how can I host it
<brontoeee> technobowl, i think xammp has some sort of development/primetime  switch, so i would consult those docs
<dajhorn> Typh: If Nautilus mounts broke during an upgrade to Lucid, then reinstall the gvfs-backends, gvfs-bin, and gvfs-fuse packages.
<oCean_> technobowl: well, it's kind of offtopic for this channel, since your issue is not ubuntu-related. You're welcome to join #ubuntu-offtopic and ask there for further information
<dlbike76> Why does "gnome-system-monitor" show a different amount of memory available than "top"?
<technobowl> thanks
<dajhorn> Typh: Nautilus doesn't gives a bogus message when the sftp backend is missing or misconfigured.
<aloon> I tried to get my Nvidia 310M's EDID info through /proc , I need it so my video card will work , the driver suggested by jockey doesn't work. Can anyone help me find my EDID without installing windows and having it export the .raw EDID file ?
<fd> hi user.  ı m not confirmed my sound card. my pc acer one ao751h
<dajhorn> aloon: Try `apt-get install read-edid` and then run the `get-edid` program.
<Typh> dajhorn: that did the trick, thanks a lot. I've been struggling with that for weeks.
 * Typh rejoices
<dajhorn> Typh: Welcome.
<rafaelsoaresbr> Does Lucid consume more memory than Karmic after startup?
<oCean_> !tr | fd
<ubottu> fd: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<dajhorn> rafaelsoaresbr: Yes, but it shouldn't matter unless Karmic is already swapping.  (eg: 128 MB)
<Sa[i]nT> Is there a way to access running programs in ubuntu with C++?
<Sa[i]nT> Like, getting the current song off of vlc.
<elb0w`> (gnome-terminal:3917): Gtk_CRITICAL **: gtk_accel_map_unlock_path:assertion `entry != NULL && entry->lock_count > 0' failed
<elb0w`> any idea?
<rafaelsoaresbr> dajhorn: thanks
<dajhorn> rafaelsoaresbr: Welcome.
<aloon> dajorn Thanks , I had read-edid installed and it does give a list of stuff , but at the end it says "The EDID data should not be trusted as the VBE call failed
<aloon> Error: output block unchanged
<aloon> "
<fd> #ubuntu-tr
<dajhorn> dlbike76: The gnome-system monitor is only showing you the resident memory size.  `top` is also showing you the virtual memory size, which includes the shared segment.
<fd> ubottu:  nasıl  giriliyor o kanala
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aloon> dajorn do I need to be in a certain directory to launch get-edid ?
<dajhorn> aloon: You need to be root.   `sudo get-edid`.
<dajhorn> aloon: If you get the warning again, then just ignore it.
<aloon> dahorn (pardon me) yah I was root and it started doing its thing but then gave that error
<bazhang> fd /join #ubuntu-tr
<oCean_> fd: /join #ubuntu-tr
<aloon> dajhorn once more so I get it right ... bad typing
<quitenormal> hi I just set up a vps with linode, and added a user to group sudo. Would it be safe to delete the root password?
<thepompano> hey, i was hoping someone could help me out - i'm having problems with OSS
<BluesKaj> this wallet always asking for pw for wifi connect after login is getting boring...any fixes out there?
<Jordan_U> BluesKaj: Make your wallet password the same as your login password.
<aloon> I noticed it said "	Monitor and video card combination does not support DDC1 transfers
<aloon> "
<rafaelsoaresbr> I've been installing Lucid, Synapitc doesn't clean search  list after applying changes! Great!
<BluesKaj> Jordan_U, it is
<Jordan_U> BluesKaj: Are you using automatic login?
<BluesKaj> Jordan_U, no
<dajhorn> aloon: Are you doing this to get modelines?  -- `sudo get-edid | parse-edid` gives me a sensible result, even though the program complains about compatibility.
<herrgabriel> Hi, has anyone experienced some problems with the latest NVidia update?
<herrgabriel> because as of this, my Ubuntu will only start without fancy shmancy compiz
<wildbat> my desktop PC don't have the option to suspend the machine~ what should i do to enable it?
<Karamorf> If I can't find the grub menu in /boot/grub/menu.lst where else should I look for it?
<dajhorn> Karamorf: Recent grub releases, like in Lucid, use grub.cfg instead.
<Karamorf> thanks
<aloon> dajhorn Nvidia 310M graphics card on a sony vaio F11 , the wikki's are full of it ... there's a bug that makes the 64 bit nvidia drivers unusuable unless you go to windows , run a program that gets and exports the EDID info as a .bin , then you move that file to /ETC/X11 (or similar) and then edit xorg.conf to tell it to look for EDID.bin .. its so complicated its maddening
<oCean_> !grub2 | Karamorf
<ubottu> Karamorf: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<dajhorn> Karamorf: And most of the stuff that you might want to change in Lucid is in /etc/default/grub now.
<aloon> but I overwrote windows before I read that.
<dajhorn> aloon: Ah, you didn't mention that earlier.  Yeah, you have a Vaio.  Sorry.
<teixeira> Folks can somoene help me out :http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Laru4tuL I just can't define locale neither set language LC_ALL missing, even diffinig can't set language. None forum entrance help me out
<rbellamy> When I run "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" not a darn thing happens
<rbellamy> any ideas?
<aloon> its frustrating , because I just got rid of windows 7 , because I managed to get all the other bugs worked out except hardware acceleration
<dajhorn> rbellamy:   `sudo ifdown eth0`,  `sudo ifup eth0`.
<dajhorn> rbellamy: Don't run those commands unless you're local.
<rbellamy> dajhorn, "ifdown: interface eth0 not configured"
<rbellamy> or... since ifconfig shows eth1:
<rbellamy> same thing
<dajhorn> rbellamy: Why do you need to restart networking?
<sysdoc> Ubuntu 10.04, In the installer to setup a software RAID what needs to be done to get the RAID option in the partitioner?
<rbellamy> So... because I've changed my lease in dhcp, and it's not taking, or maybe I've changed my IP address to another subnet, the list could go on...
<Jordan_U> !alternate | sysdoc
<ubottu> sysdoc: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<samuels> hi all, can some one help me to install yum please so i can use the sudo command
<sysdoc> Jordan_U, I have the alt CD
<Jordan_U> samuels: Why do you want to install yum?
<dajhorn> rbellamy:  ifdown/ifup is probably the easiest way to get a new lease.  Check that your /etc/network/interfaces file is sensible too.
<xangua> !yum | samuels
<ubottu> samuels: Uh, don't you mean !apt ?
<samuels> Jordan_U: i would like to use yum please
<Jordan_U> samuels: One of the options for how a partition should be used (along with ext4, swap etc) should be as a member of a raid array.
<BluesKaj> !apt | samuels
<ubottu> samuels: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<dajhorn> rbellamy: If that doesn't work, then check /var/lib/dhcp3 for turds.
<Jordan_U> samuels: Why?
<rbellamy> dajhorn, this is an in-place upgrade from 9.04, and I'm seeing really weird behavior here, so...
<rbellamy> dajhorn, kk, thanks for the pointers
<samuels> Jordan_U: i am testing something and i only know yum
<BluesKaj> samuels, ubuntu doesn't use yum
<samuels> i am trying to install perl-doc
<Jordan_U> samuels: Learn apt, you can't (sanely) use yum with ubuntu.
<oCean_> samuels: better learn how to work with apt
<bastid_raZor> !info perl-doc
<ubottu> perl-doc (source: perl): Perl documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 5.10.1-8ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 6993 kB, installed size 13120 kB
<linux_student> ask: ubuntu updates can not be install only read (in the terminal that goes with sudo) Firefox can not save the bookmarks
<Jordan_U> samuels: sudo apt-get install perl-doc
<dajhorn> rbellamy: It is safe to delete the *.lease files in /var/lib/dhcp3 on a Lucid computer.
<rbellamy> just did that... and still have the old addy
<rbellamy> weird
<dajhorn> rbellamy: Reboot.  You could have more than one instance of dhcpc running.
<samuels> yes, it says apt-get: command not found
<oCean_> samuels: you are using ubuntu linux aren't you?
<samuels> yes
<rbellamy> hrmph...
<J28y> samuels, try: sudo aptitude install perl-doc
<samuels> i am quite new to this, but this sudo apt-get it's saying command not known
 * rbellamy didn't save the dhcp server settings with the new mac address.
 * rbellamy slaps himself with a trout.
<bazhang> samuels, sudo apt-get update ?
<rbellamy> thank dajhorn
<bastid_raZor> samuels: whats the output of: echo $PATH
<dajhorn> rbellamy: Welcome, and enjoy the fish.  :)
<samuels> aptitude command not found
<bazhang> samuels, or only sudo apt-get ?
<Jordan_U> samuels: What is the output of "lsb_release -i"?
<anitalove> hello
<anitalove> I have Ubuntu Lucid installed, and Xorg just froze
<samuels> /sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin/:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/lib/libs:.
<thepompano> okay, i think i fixed my problem with OSS.  but ubuntu is still not reading that i have a sound card connected.  i'm not sure what to do.
<namopo_> hi
<samuels> Distributor ID: RedHatEnterpriseServer
<bazhang> samuels, no wonder
<anitalove> I have Ubuntu Lucid installed, and Xorg just froze. I have shell access from another computer, what can I do to safely save my work and close my open programs?
<oCean_> samuels: aha!
<samuels> any way to install that perl-doc
<SlidingHorn> samuels...you're using redhat...not ubuntu -- it doesn't run on apt-get like Ubuntu does
<samuels> ok
<samuels> :)
<bazhang> samuels, rhel is not supported here
<samuels> i shall google it
<oCean_> samuels: in that case, you can use yum, as you already know
<namopo_> I have some problems with my HD! So, I decided to boot my computer with a Live CD and the disk utility has detected many bad sectors. what should i do?
<samuels> if i can find anything
<oCean_> samuels: or join #rhel
<Guest98315> namopo_, fix them
<liminal> hello sorry disconnected
<samuels> #rhel Cannot send to channel
<J28y> anitalove: what are your open programs?
<rww> !register | samuels
<ubottu> samuels: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<bazhang> samuels, register
<Jordan_U> namopo_: Backup your important data to another drive.
<liminal> when i select 'restart' my computer isnt restarting
<namopo_> i have no important data...
<liminal> the user is just being logged out
<liminal> is it meant to that?
<anitalove> J28y>  eclipse and virtualbox are the important ones
<liminal> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<SlidingHorn> !enter | liminal
<ubottu> liminal: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dlbike76> dajhorn : thanks for explaining the difference between gnome-monitor and top.
<dajhorn> dlbike76: Welcome.
<Ulmo> Yea fixed my Thunderbird!
<liminal> what happens for you guy when you select 'restart'? a restart or a logout?
<bazhang> liminal, a restart
<slipp3d> dumb question ... is it possible to clone a Ubuntu 10.04 drive ???  I would like to move to a new hard drive but don't want to reinstall everything
<sartan> It seems like all of the symlinks in the metapackage linux-headers-generic for 2.6.32 are broken. i'm banging my head against the wall trying to get dkms to recompile nvidia drivers after the latest diaster upgrade.
<liminal> so why does my ubuntu logout the user
<liminal> instead of restarting the system
<bazhang> !clone | slipp3d
<ubottu> slipp3d: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<slipp3d> i know that bazhang but i don't want to move all my docs as well ...
<J28y> anitalove: with eclipse you might be lucky that it autosaves the workspace every ten minutes, so avoid closing it for 10 minutes, and hope for the best
<SlidingHorn> liminal -- again, please don't use Enter as punctuation.  on another note, I found a bug report for this problem...no solution at this point: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-session/+bug/550794
<bazhang> slipp3d, that's just the packages
<slipp3d> right ... i don't want to reinstall ... i'm just moving to a new drive with out bad sectors same size
<bazhang> slipp3d, unless you mean a complete 1 for 1 clone
<slipp3d> bazhang, thats it
<anitalove> J28y> Eclipse PDT, it probably does
<bazhang> slipp3d, dd perhaps, or clonezilla
<anitalove> Xorg is frozen, this has happened before, if I kill the process, the computer freezes completely and I have to force shutdown via power button. Is there anything I can do from a root shell?
<J28y> anitalove: unless there is a neat way for you to regain control of X, I don't see how to save your virtualbox
<slipp3d> thanks bazhang I'll give clonezilla a try and see what happens
<sartan> anitalove: you can kill X, nuke gdm, whatever it takes.
<sartan> i'd recommend enabling ctrl-alt-backspace for next time
<anitalove> it is enabled, and it doesn't work
<J28y> don't kill X untill the ten minutes have past
<J28y> anitalove: don't kill X untill the ten minutes have past
<thepompano> well, it looks as if "aplay -l" is being temperamental now, and that doesn't work either
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | anitalove
<ubottu> anitalove: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<anitalove> thanks, it's alreay been 10 minutes
<thepompano> should i reformat ubuntu?
<anitalove> what's the difference between typing reboot from shell and using Alt+PrintScreen etc.
<Jamie> Hey, I'm trying to change the login screen theme. I have a .tar.bz2 file, but can't work out what to do with it.
<win_2_linux> Jamie someone just told me how to do it,
<thune3> anitalove: Alt-Printscreen is an option when the kernel crashes, if you can shutdown or reboot, that is better.
<anitalove> thune3> thanks
<SlidingHorn> Jamie, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-gdm-gnome-display-manager-theme-in-ubuntu.html
<liminal> I think i have a faulty PSU, everytime I start my machine up.. some times the sound card is detected sometimes not, or the bluetooth works or it doesnt, or the networkcard , and all my applications randomly crash every now and again
<liminal> how can i test for a faulty psu?
<thune3> liminal: try another one to see if problems persist. that's about it.
<root>  Привет
<SlidingHorn> !ru | root
<LjL> liminal: i suppose you could install "lm-sensors" and see using "sensors" repeatedly if the voltages are stable
<ubottu> root: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<LjL> !ru | root
<root> Люди по русски кто шпарит??
<Guest22212> по русски хелпми
<inglor_> Hey there, I need help with two things, setting up my third monitor (works out of the box with windows) and setting up my audio (emu 1212m card)
<Guest22212> ))
<Guest22212> Люди
<inglor_> ?
<SlidingHorn> !ru | Guest22212
<ubottu> Guest22212: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<LjL> please keep it in english
<Guest22212> чего
<Guest22212> Баба хас
<Guest22212> тыц
<SlidingHorn> Guest22212, This room is English only...what language are you speaking if it's not Russian?
<Guest22212> не
<ubutom> annoyski
<SlidingHorn> ubutom: i think so too...
<Guest22212> <SlidingHorn>  почему не учишь русский ??
<LjL> Guest22212: stop
<Guest22212> чего
<SlidingHorn> Guest22212, dude...I can't read that crap...speak english
<Guest22212> ::??э
<inglor_> please, this is my last attempt before going back to windows, I need help with my sound card and my third monitor
<Guest22212> ((((
<Guest22212> ((((9
<LjL> Guest22212: for Russian, type /join #ubuntu-ru
 * SlidingHorn blocks Guest22212 
<Guest22212> ДУю спик инглишь)))
<LjL> !ops | Guest22212
<ubottu> Guest22212: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<wildbat> my desktop PC don't have the option to suspend the machine~ what should i do to enable it?
<juggalo483> hey how do i get to a command prompt or get the system to not load xorg.conf it its messesed up and wont load PC
<lefantomedlopera> Hey
<inglor_> well windows 7 here I come, linux - we'll meet again in 2-3 years when hopefully  you've matured enough to be usable
<lefantomedlopera> How can we change automaticaly line  on Ooimpress?
<SlidingHorn> inglor_, you haven't really provided any useful details -- also, have you tried posting on the forums?  http://ubuntuforums.org
<inglor_> SlidingHorn: I'm really not being a jerk here, I looked through the forums in and out and no-one got 3 monitors working correctly
<inglor_> SlidingHorn: found a thread asking the same question and the only reply was a bump by the author himself
<Ulmo> Why does gparted just show one partition of 320gb when I have windows and ubuntu side by side?
<juggalo483> slidinghorn: how do i get my system not to load the xorg.conf
<SlidingHorn> juggalo483, what version of ubuntu are you using, and what problem are you having that you need to disable xorg.conf?  (in detail...don't tell me "my pc won't load with it"
<sebsebseb> Jamie: Right still here?
<Jamie> sebsebseb: Yeah, still can't get it working
<sebsebseb> Jamie: yes I thought that would be the case
<sebsebseb> Jamie: since the link SlidingHorn gave you is for older versions of Ubuntu before 9.10
<sebsebseb> Jamie: which version are you on 10.04?
<FACK> НАРОД С КУЯЛИ ВЫ МЕНЯ БАНИТЕ(((
<Jamie> sebsebseb: Yeah
<SlidingHorn> sebsebseb, Jamie my bad guys
<juggalo483> lol i was trying to get my monitor to load and pasting code in there from other peoples config file and now im stuck on the boot screen
<FACK> БЛЯ
<SlidingHorn> !ru | FACK
<ubottu> FACK: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<dustybin> how can you remove /etc/motd
<sebsebseb> Jamie:  old GDM is :) when it comes to themeing, new one sucks,  you can change background and thats about it, and so its better to use alternatives such as KDM or slim
<SlidingHorn> FACK: you were already kicked out of here for not abiding by the rules...please either speak english or tell us what language you *do* speak so we can point you to the correct channel
<dustybin> something keeps on rewriting my /etc/motd
<ferran> goodnioght to all
<ferran> anyone uses privoxy?
<bastid_raZor> dustybin: /etc/motd.tail does if you're using 9.04 and below .. i think 9.10 also. 10.04 does it differently
<SlidingHorn> !anyone | ferran
<ubottu> ferran: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ferran> I have these error  Privoxy was unable to socks5-forward your request http://127.0.0.1:8118/ t
<ferran> I'm using tor
<dustybin> why does ubuntu change the way it does things with every distro
<dustybin> errrrrk
<dustybin> terrible
<dustybin> *release
<Jamie> sebsebseb: Ahh right. I'll look into those. Thanks.
<sebsebseb> Jamie: KDM  comes with a nice theme by default, and is good with more than one user, since it will show the account that was last logged in :)  KDE app though, so will want to put on quite a bit of KDE stuff, if you haven't put a KDE app on before
<ferran> I searh on the web but the results doesn't resolve the problem
<SlidingHorn> ferran, you can't run a SOCKS5 from localhost as far as I know...you need to run through a remote server
<juggalo483> slidinghorn: lol i was trying to get my monitor to load and pasting code in there from other peoples config file and now im stuck on the boot screen
<LjL> SlidingHorn, ferran: uhm, if you're using tor+privoxy, you *will* generally have a SOCKS server running on localhost's port 8118.
<sebsebseb> Jamie: shoudn't be an issue as long as your partition isn't a really stupid size.  Also with Linux distros you can have loads of apps installed without stuff getting slow, like what would happen with WIndows.
<ferran> I'm go to http://127.0.0.1:8118/
<ferran> and I see a Forwarding failure
<SlidingHorn> juggalo483, what version of ubuntu?  if it's 10.04 (don't remember if 9.10 uses it) you can just not use the xorg.conf...so you can rename it sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak  (that will save it under a different name so you still have all the details)
<sebsebseb> Jamie: Slim is very customizable you can get it from the repo, but you get the Debian theme by default, since Ubuntu is based on Debian. There are some pretty nice themes on the website for it, and it doesn't seem like it would take much for you to make your own theme even.
<ferran>  Privoxy was unable to socks5-forward
<bastid_raZor> dustybin: i think the new way is better. change is difficult. that is human nature.
<dustybin> bastid_raZor: the only way is vanilla and standard
<wechubichu> hi there is someone to talk in spanish?
<SlidingHorn> !es | wechubichu
<ubottu> wechubichu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<juggalo483> slidinghorn: its stuck on the boot screen
<SlidingHorn> juggalo483, there's no command line??
<sebsebseb> Jamie: also there is a way to have the old GDM, but not as simple as just installing and using, and I am not sure of the exact details.
<juggalo483> no  all i see is the ubuntu logo and the dots under it
<ferran> Oks If possible that I need more documentation about net architecture
<Jamie> sebsebseb: I read on the forums somewhere that messing with the new settings might make upgrading to future releases problematic.. I'll probably check out KDM at some point, though
<ferran> thx for the reply
<SlidingHorn> juggalo483, boot into recovery mode & run that command
<juggalo483> how do i do that
<sebsebseb> Jamie: no probably not,  unless a load of system stuff is removed
<FACK> там пусто((
<FACK> нет не кого
<FACK> народ подскажите плыз
<sebsebseb> Jamie: sudo apt-get install kdm    sudo apt-get install slim   tell it to use that, and done
<maco> !ru | FACK
<ubottu> FACK: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<juggalo483> slinghorn: how do i do that
<SlidingHorn> maco -- that's the same guy you booted earlier
<Jamie> sebsebseb: Hmm, well, maybe I'll try to get the old GDM then - though not tonight. Seems a shame they changed it when it used to work so well. And I'll do that bit now, then :P
<maco> SlidingHorn: oh
<SlidingHorn> juggalo483, hold shift when you start up to bring up the grub2 menu & select recovery mode
<maco> SlidingHorn: and he's saying #ubuntu-ru is empty
<bastid_raZor> dustybin: so you're just complaining and not really wanting to understand how it works
<sebsebseb> maco: You know Russian?
<juggalo483> ok cool
<SlidingHorn> maco, oh...glad *you* could understand him
<maco> sebsebseb: not that much, but google translatae does...
<wildbat> my desktop PC don't have the option to suspend the machine~ what should i do to enable it?
<SlidingHorn> maco, I can't copy from xchat...dunno if I'm just lame or if it's not a possibility, but I"m not worried about it, lol
<sebsebseb> maco: ah right yeah
<maco> SlidingHorn: im unfortunately on a mac right now. but copying from quassel has never failed for me on kubuntu
<maco> (has failed on windows though)
<sebsebseb> Jamie: theres also  LXDM and XDM.  Linux is very much so about choice, from the distros, to the programs/packages you have installed in them.
<Jamie> sebsebseb: But too much choice can be confusing! :P Well, thanks for your help. I'm off to bed.
<sebsebseb> Jamie: ok np and bye
<ClayG> how do i set gnome as my default session instead of netbook remix?
<FACK> Yes............ there is no there not who (((
<Tsadiq> Hello, I want to reactivate GRUB after windows did it's thing, but have encountered a problem
<FACK> БЛЯ
<maco> FACK: bazhang is there, isnt he?
<mizerydearia> gnumeric question: Does anyone know which function I can use to return a cell that contains contents that match a string?  maybe regex or wildcard matching?  I'm looking through functions in Lookup category and am uncertain as to which function(s) to use.  match() function seems to be similar except, match() doesn't return null or invalid if it doesn't find a cell containing a matching string.
<ClayG> how do i set gnome as my default session instead of netbook remix?
<SlidingHorn> fd, Есть 71 человек. Если никто не отвечаю тебе есть, вы можете попробовать просить на английском языке здесь
<mizerydearia> gnumeric: I have a column with different text strings that I input manually and each row has data in other columns that correspond to that first column data.  I want to create a search/lookup first to find if any of the strings in the first column exist (an exact match) and if so to return pertaining data in one of the other columns for that row.  Is this possible in gnumeric?
<FACK> чувак
<namopo_> in fact, i have no OS installed on my computer... I installed ubuntu 10.04 but it took so longer on the installation... and now, i'm on a livecd
<FACK> так ты блякаешь по русски
<namopo_> help me please
<FACK> с куяли меня банят
<Neo|Desktop> hi all
<SlidingHorn> FACK, нет, я использую Google Translate
<FACK> ‏ркок‎‏‭
<Neo|Desktop> i need mmc_block support at boot time, how do i add that to my initramfs and whatnot?
<FACK> не ври
<FloodBot3> FACK: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FACK> мат транслитор не переводит
<ClayG> whats your favorite bittorrent client/gui?
<bastid_raZor> ClayG: transmission
<maco> FACK: Вы должны говорить на английском языке здесь. Вы можете использовать http://translate.google.com если вы не можете сделать это самостоятельно.
<ClayG> bastid_raZor,  was using it up until today when it kept crashing
<FACK> jr
<FACK> ok
<FACK> People who from you sits on BACK TRACK 4 final ???
<maco> FACK: backtrack 4 --> #backtrack
<ClayG> necrodearia is asking if an OP would kindly message him
<maco> FACK: ubuntu here, no backtrack
<melvster> hi all wondering if someone could help ... im trying to get the source for one of my topbar applets (either invest or weather report) ... does anyone know how I can  do that?
<FACK> ))
<SlidingHorn> melvster, don't know, but http://svn.gnome.org/svn/ might be a good place to look -- or you can see if there's a GNOME channel
<FACK> People who from you sits on BACK TRACK 4 final ???
<melvster> SlidingHorn: thanks!
<maco> FACK: no backtrack here
<maco> !bt4 | FACK
<ClayG> Necrodearia was banned and would like an operator to message him, I'm guessing to plead his case
<maco> ubottu: bt4
<LjL> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<LjL> ClayG: ask in #ubuntu-ops please
<LjL> ClayG: or rather, tell him to join there
<swatti-> hi all
<reddog585> hello all
<reddog585> how is everyone 2nite?
<maco> !hi | reddog585
<ubottu> reddog585: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Jordan_U> !details | Tsadiq
<ubottu> Tsadiq: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Tsadiq> Jordan_U: I used sudo grub to get into the menu
<Tsadiq> My boot partition is sda3 so I thought root (hd0,2) and setup (hd0) would do it
<Tsadiq> but I get "Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition"
<Juniksz> Hello! When I tried to install the wormux from tar.bz file, after the . /configure it says that: SDL version 1.2.6 not found! What should I do?
<Jordan_U> Tsadiq: What version of Ubuntu
<Tsadiq> 9.10, I believe
<Tsadiq> This live cd is 9.04, though
<SlidingHorn> Juniksz, have you installed the build essential package?   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-build-essential
<Jordan_U> Tsadiq: 9.10 uses grub2: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<rmrfslash> When I change the size of a panel in the new ubuntu to say, 48 pixels... it looks like the background image just repeats, so it looks like an old school website. Anyone else notice this?
<Tsadiq> Jordan_U: Even if I installed 9.04 and upgraded to 9.10?
<Name141> Is it possible to do a full OS upgrade (distro) from the command line?
<SlidingHorn> rmrfslash, yes...it's because the theme is only made to be presented @ a certain size...you can try to make a replacement image with the desired dimensions and replace it in the theme if you wish
<maco> Name141: sudo do-release-upgrade
<bastid_raZor> Name141: yes, sudo do-release-upgrade
<rmrfslash> Also, if I delete the bottom panel then re-add it and make it not "expand" when you logout/login it is always positioned to the top and even if you go to "properties" and change the position to "bottom" the selection is put back to "top"
<FACK> People help плыз.... I wish to crack a server one but незнаю with what to begin..... Can you prompt from what to begin???
<maco> rmrfslash: yes the background image repeats. you'll have to make a copy of the image and resize it and set it as the background
<Juniksz> SlidingHorn:  ubuntu-build-essential not found :S
<Jordan_U> Tsadiq: No, but if you're having problems restoring grub legacy then now might be a good time to switch to grub2 anyway.
<maco> FACK: discussion of cracking is not permitted here
<FACK> ??
<rmrfslash> SlidingHorn: cool
<rmrfslash> maco: cool
<SlidingHorn> Juniksz, sorry, it's just sudo apt-get install build-essential
<FACK> Why::??
<rmrfslash> suppose I didn't realize that was actually a feature
<Tsadiq> Jordan_U: That link will tell me how to? Will old settings (addition to menu.lst I think) remain?
<maco> rmrfslash: i should get around to finishing that gradient patch i started for gnome-panel nearly 2 years ago...
<SlidingHorn> FACK, because it's illegal
<maco> rmrfslash: its not a feature. its just crappy
<Name141> maco/bastid_raZor: Is it as 'safe' as if I did it on the actual machine ?
<rmrfslash> :)
<maco> Name141: yes
<maco> Name141: oh wait
<maco> Name141: you want to do over ssh?
<bastid_raZor> Name141: run inside screen if over ssh
<rmrfslash> the positioning thins has been a bug for at least 2 years
<FACK> Though advise to begin with what??
<maco> FACK: no
 * SlidingHorn looks disapprovingly @ maco for using enter too much ;-)
<Name141> maco: yes, over SSH
<FACK> ((
<bastid_raZor> FACK: being by /join #backtrack-linux
<FACK> ))
<maco> rmrfslash: gnome panel has no support for gradients, but it has support for image backgrounds. thats all thats being used in the theme
<vodl> what does it mean when the pid of the son resulting from fork() is null?
<maco> rmrfslash: i started on a patch to add gradient support, but then i switched to kde before i finished
<lifenotfound> does apt-get have a verify option to see if a package is installed and what version it is?
<Name141> bastid_raZor: Why is that nessessary?
<FACK> GIVE IN LOANS TILL NEXT WINTER))))))))))))
<Jordan_U> Tsadiq: Yes, following the guide in the link I gave works for upgrading to grub2 as well. Settings like extra kernel parameters will be preserved but extra menu entries will not (grub2 will automatically detect any other OSs you have though)
<maco> lifenotfound: apt-cache policy package <-- tells you the installed version
<FACK> ыыыыыыыыыыы
<FloodBot3> FACK: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SlidingHorn> lifenotfound, dpkg -l
<rmrfslash> maco: I went to KDE too... then cam back to gnome (and realizing all the reasons why I left it in the first place :-/)
<lifenotfound> thanks maco
<unop> lifenotfound, no, but apt-cache does.  apt-cache policy package_name
<Tsadiq> Jordan_U: Alright, thanks. I skimmed over it a bit, hope it will work
<maco> Name141: if your network dropsi and its inside screen it can keep going and finish and you can reattach and see what its doing
<maco> Name141: if you do it outside of screen and your network drops, it might hangup the process or if not...it might try to ask you questions that you cant reach to answer
<Name141> maco: I see
<Jordan_U> Tsadiq: You're welcome.
<wildbat> my desktop PC don't have the option to suspend the machine~ what should i do to enable it?
<rmrfslash> maco: Gnome bugs always just seem like... sloppy bugs. KDE bugs just seem more like ppl can't code, and I'm somehow almost more accepting of those kinds of bugs.
<FACK> ))
<maco> rmrfslash: this isnt a bug, its just a hack around a lack of a feature ;-)
<FACK> #backtrack-linux no******)))))))))))))
<wildbat> !op | FACK
<ubottu> FACK: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<rmrfslash> maco: So the gnome panel itself just supports background images
<FACK> Does not work ((((((((((
<maco> rmrfslash: right
<rmrfslash> maco: and you made a gradient background image
<maco> rmrfslash: i didnt make this one but someone on the art team did, yes
<Tsadiq> Jordan_U: I just realized what the problem was. I only checked which partition had the boot flag, not which one is actually the /boot
<maco> oh i see
<maco> FACK couldnt join the BT channel because they're running as root (or at least have their client set to claim they are)
<rmrfslash> maco: I mean, on some level I feel like then the option to resize the panel should be commented out
<maco> rmrfslash: well there are some bg images that would tile fine
<Tsadiq> Jordan_U: Thanks either way, but it should work now
<maco> rmrfslash: like a pattern of stars.  *this* just doesnt happen to be one of them
<rod1> how do I reset my xorg file?
<rmrfslash> maco: true
<rmrfslash> maco: a pattern of stars :)
<rmrfslash> maco: "call it like it is" comes to mind
<QueNon> hello
<QueNon> i've a problem
<maco> rmrfslash: i should setup an ubuntu vm on my kubuntu and finish that patch i guess...
<QueNon> my iPhone mount on afc://
<maco> rmrfslash: it shouldnt even take more than a day once i sit down to do it
<Sa[i]nT> How do I install gnome on ubuntu?
<QueNon> and i wanna it to mount on /media/iPhone
<QueNon> how could i do that?
<rmrfslash> maco: dude, that's like the LEAST of Ubuntu's worries... believe me
<maco> Sa[i]nT: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<rmrfslash> maco: I wouldn't even bother, personally
<BiggFREE> Hi
<maco> rmrfslash: i hope the rest youve filed bug reports for
<SlidingHorn> !iphone | Sa[i]nT
<ubottu> Sa[i]nT: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<happyface> libpurple (pidgin/finch) is constantly writing to disk even with logging disabled - help?
<SlidingHorn> oops QueNon ^^  see what ubottu said
<ubuntu> ds
<QueNon> SlidingHorn: it could be another usb peripherical
<rmrfslash> maco: well I need to be open to bricking my system in order to get the log file entry so that my bug report can be taken seriously i.e. "triaged" which I'm just not about to do at the moment
<ubuntu> '[
<QueNon> SlidingHorn: i just wanna mount an usb peripherical to /media/iPhone
<QueNon> SlidingHorn: that's all
<rmrfslash> maco: otherwise I would be filing bugs for the nvidia travesty I've been going through
<Evil_> Hey; I had a dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu and I wanted to remove windows 7, so I got gparted and loaded the live cd; removed the NTFS file systems and now when I try to start my computer it hangs; no grub menu or nothing
<ubuntu> And you whence though??
<wildbat> !grub2 | Evil_, reinstall it
<ubottu> Evil_, reinstall it: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<maco> rmrfslash: ah. yeah. well... nvidia... *shrug* i only use hardware with open drivers
<rmrfslash> maco:  and I'm aware of how to boot in recovery mode too... but when that's broken I kind of just give up  a.k.a. "I'll get to this later" which never actuoricallyally happens, hist
<Evil_> wildbat, reinstall ubuntu?
<rmrfslash> maco: there's nouveau... :-/
<wildbat> Evil_, grub2
<rmrfslash> maco: ATI has some decent foss drivers
<ubuntu> format c:
<Juniksz> SlidingHorn: I've installed the build-essential, but the problem still exists.
<maco> rmrfslash: yeah... ill stick to my lovely intel
<Evil_> oh; I'm in the process of getting a live CD; what commands do I run to fix it?
<Evil_> btw I had just put ubuntu lucix lynx or w/e on there
<maco> rmrfslash: nouveau and ati open drivers arent 100% there on everything yet...
<bastid_raZor> Name141: if no one else told you.. screen is necessary in case of the ssh connection is lost. you will be able to reconnect to the screen session and the upgrade will not be interrupted
<maco> bastid_raZor: i explained
<rmrfslash> maco: that too... but I want to actually do CUDA || OpenCL development which isn't going to happen until the frickin nvidia driver installs
<bastid_raZor> maco: thanks, i was eating dinner.
<rmrfslash> maco: I won't go too far into it
<maco> rmrfslash: ahhh yeah. im not a hardware person...
<QueNon> i need help !
<srug86> 			
<happyface> libpurple (pidgin/finch) is constantly writing to disk even with logging disabled - any ideas?
<wildbat> Evil_, there is complete information on how to reinstall grub2 from LIVECD from the ubottu link
<Evil_> ok ty
<ubuntu> \
<wildbat> Evil_, should you have problem on while in LIVE CD you can instal xchat and come back here
<ubuntu> \ew
#ubuntu 2010-06-25
<Evil_> Alright, atm I'm on my brothers computer lol
<ubuntu> 80.237.65.118 )))))))))) заходите комне
<ubuntu>   2))"!0
<ubuntu> люди
<ubuntu> есть тут русские))
<wildbat> my desktop PC don't have the option to suspend the machine~ what should i do to enable it?
<ubuntu> тебе нужно отформатировать хард снести таблицу
<ubuntu> и заново поставить
<Oer> !ru|ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<wildbat> Oer, he is just trolling
<ubuntu> I there was already there there is no not who
<georgij> Hi where can I locate my vmlinuz26??? this is urgent!
<georgij> I installed grub2 but I cant locate my vmlinuz26 anywhere
<wildbat> georgij, in /boot?
<codebrainz> georgij, the kernel is under /boot and symlinked to /vmlinuz
<georgij> wildbat I do ls /boot and its not there
<wildbat> georgij, do you have a boot partition then?
<georgij> I am in my linux partition
<georgij> I can navigate around inside grub2
<georgij> yes I do
<georgij> I can even navigate around in it too
<wildbat> it is in the boot partition then
<georgij> I installed grub2 after have had grub
<laperr> ls =l
<juggalo483> how do i configure my windows systems to see the Linux system
<codebrainz> juggalo483, to access the linux partition/drive?
<juggalo483> yeah
<mneptok> juggalo483: on the same machine?
<mneptok> juggalo483: or remotely?
<georgij> laperr what?
<codebrainz> juggalo483, there's an installable file system driver ext2ifs i think it's called, but I never had much luck with ext4 filesystem
<georgij> wildbat I get file not found
<juggalo483> i just want my windows laptop to read files/folders on ubuntu
<wildbat> georgij, shouldn't you use update-grub after the setup ? it should set up grub.cfg already?
<georgij> wildbat plus there is nothing except the grub folder inside /boot
<juggalo483> over the network
<mneptok> juggalo483: SSH is probably the esiest way
<mneptok> *easiest
<georgij> wildbat what should I do? Iam in kind of a panic state :(
<mneptok> juggalo483: on Ubuntu, "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<bastid_raZor> juggalo483: winscp and/or putty for windows client
<mneptok> juggalo483: on Windows, install Filezilla or some other app that supports SFTP
<codebrainz> mneptok, why not cifs?
<juggalo483> i cant just open file sharing i have to install FTP?
<mneptok> codebrainz: because it's 100x more painful to set up.
<georgij> wildbat I did!
<codebrainz> mneptok, not really, *if* the GUI works :)
<bazhang> !patience | georgij
<ubottu> georgij: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<georgij> wildbat I have even a grub.cfg inside
<pooky> can someone recommend a gmail notification program that works with google apps?
<wildbat> georgij, and the system fail to boot?
<mneptok> pooky: are you running Lucid?
<pooky> mneptok: 10.04
<pooky> I forget the names :/
<wildbat> georgij, boot to live CD ~ it is limited you can do in grub prompt>
<georgij> wildbat I cant live cd I have no cd input
<juggalo483> bastid_razor: do i have to use FTP
<pooky> I tried gmail notifier, but it couldn't auth my google app accounts.
<ubuntu> ))
<ubuntu> hkg
<georgij> wildbat I have eee laptop that's why
<ubuntu> bay
<wildbat> georgij, boot USB?
<SlidingHorn> ubuntu, остановить изменение имен, мы знаем, что это ты.
<SlidingHorn> (stop changing names, we know it's you)
<georgij> wildbat One question before I do that. Do u have ur vmlinuz inside ur boot_
<wildbat> georgij, wait, let's me guess you use wubi?
<mneptok> pooky: sudo apt-get install checkgmail
<pooky> wait, that was checkgmail, sorry, I've been trying everything I could find via google, wondering if someone had a successful instance
<aliendude3500> Hey guys, I'm a long time Ubuntu user, and a software developer who needs a bit of help helping a friend move their wubi Ubuntu Lucid Lynx installation to a dedicated partition. I have VNC and SSH access to their system. I tried the steps at http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html to no avail.
<wildbat> georgij, we don't have boot_ ~
<georgij> wildbat ok I am using archlinux but I got banned from both linux and archlinux
<aliendude3500> I couldn't get the partitionmanager package to install, and I couldn't find a newer version in the repositories. Any ideas?
<pooky> mneptok: that would be good if it could auth my google app accounts. It only works for my standard gmail though.
<bazhang> georgij, that is not supported here
<georgij> wildbat where is ur vmlinuz located?
<bazhang> georgij, being banned elsewhere has nothing to do with Ubuntu
<aliendude3500> Unfortunately, I only have less than a gig to work with, as they maxed out their Ubuntu partition before asking me to help them resize their Windows partition and move Ubuntu to a new dedicated partition.
<georgij> shouldnt linux place it somewhere in / then put it in /boot
<rod1> anyone know how to fix "Unknown monitor"? it says CRT even though this is an LCD
<georgij> Yes it does more users in here and better support since people are more likely to answer
<aliendude3500> The dedicated partition does not exist yet. I need to help them install partitionmanager to create that first.
<bazhang> georgij, no
<juggalo483> bastid_razor: i think yo mis understand me i looking to just view network folders/files like in windows when i click on network all my systems show up
<mneptok> georgij: please stop. you're asking about Arch in #ubuntu. it will not be long before you are banned here, as well.
<georgij> Bazhang yes
<pooky> mneptok: thanks for trying though.
<aliendude3500> Unfortunately, I can't resize the Windows partition while in Ubuntu because of the fact it's mounted as the wubi host partition.
<codebrainz> juggalo483, enable file sharing on windows, share folder, and then in Ubuntu use "Connect to server" under the places menu.  probably the easiest way
<aliendude3500> Can anyone help me with this? I've been desperately trying to install the partition manager software in GRUB for the last hour...
<mneptok> pooky: http://groups.google.com/group/hosted-the-basics/browse_thread/thread/940c68ba6ecdf29a/5e5ead64d1fb160e?pli=1
<rod1> anyone know how to fix "Unknown monitor"? it says CRT even though this is an LCD
<codebrainz> aliendude3500, can you dd the wubi install?
<juggalo483> codebrainz: what about the other way around
<WebDawg> how do I take somthing off the autoremove list?
<codebrainz> juggalo483, not too much harder, assuming ubuntu has a gui for this (i think it does), otherwise it's a bit of pita
<aliendude3500> I have access to the file, but I shouldn't attempt to dd it while it's mounted. Right now I'm connected via ssh and vnc to the wubi installation.
<aliendude3500> I've been trying to use this method to transfer the data: http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html
<wildbat> aliendude3500, live CD?
<Andros`Dareion> list
<codebrainz> aliendude3500, you could rsync the wubi install to another machine and then rsync it back after tweaking the partition table?
<Andros`Dareion> cuanta gente
<aliendude3500> wildbat: I'm on my working Ubuntu installation, sshing into the target wubi installation across the internet. We're not even in the same state :/
<pooky> mneptok: yes, I'd seen that thread. I'm pretty sure I searched a bit before coming here, was hoping someone had something they were using without issue. the checkgmail issues cropped up due to changes in the google apps api
<SlidingHorn> !es | Andros`Dareion
<ubottu> Andros`Dareion: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<aliendude3500> codebrainz: Unfortunately, the wubi install is mounted. is moving the files while inside the installation really a good idea?
<wildbat> aliendude3500, you can do copy inside of moving
<Andros`Dareion> SlidingHorn,  gracias/thanks you
<aliendude3500> I'm on a different machine right now, with a 1.5TB hard disk. Storing their stuff isn't a problem at all, I'm more worried about corrupting the data.
<SlidingHorn> Andros`Dareion, de nada
<Andros`Dareion> SlidingHorn,  hablas español vos'?
<codebrainz> aliendude3500, rsync will copy the fs from theirs to yours, then you transfer back to a partition later.  only issues would be pseudo filesystems like /dev and such, which you can fixup afterwards
<wildbat> a/inside/instead
<SlidingHorn> Andros`Dareion, I only know enough to order a beer and say "¿dónde está el baño? mi gato está en fuego"
<codebrainz> aliendude3500, of course the remote thing makes everything a lot more of a pain
<vyrgozunqk> guys help me please, i've deleted by mistake /etc/init.d/mtab.sh & /etc/init.d/udev is there any way to restore them ?!
<SlidingHorn> !undelete | vyrgozunqk
<ubottu> vyrgozunqk: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<codebrainz> SlidingHorn, your cat is on fire?
<SlidingHorn> lol yep!
<aliendude3500> The problem is, the wubi installation is within their windows installation. I don't feel like moving all 360GB. Just the 30 from wubi. And I don't think it will let me transfer the wubi partition while I'm in it.
<codebrainz> aliendude3500, this is exactly what rsync does
<wildbat> aliendude3500, or can't your friend boot a live CD and set a passwd and setup sshd? just two command be4 you can ssh over his liveCD
<aliendude3500> how do I go about doing that? I'm in their system with SSH as root right now.
<vyrgozunqk> SlidingHorn: i can't use any of these tools
<vyrgozunqk> i'm in recovery mode
<yuvilio> my mouse double clicks after a single click like 30% of the time. it tried futzing with the double click timeout in the mouse preferences but no dice. anyone have any ideas?
<vyrgozunqk> in a terminal, can't boot the system normal
<aliendude3500> They're not at their PC right now, which complicates things even more :/
<aliendude3500> They're communicating with me with their iPhone :/
<vyrgozunqk> can someone please upload those files for me somewhere so i can download them with wget ?
<razz1> nvidia config, when I set it to separate x screen, I cannot move mouse from one screen to the other? why
<codebrainz> aliendude3500, check the rsync manpage, something like 'rsync -ar -e ssh user@hostname:/ /home/you/backupdir'
<codebrainz> aliendude3500, check the manpage first though, those options probably aren't 100%
<campee> i have ubuntu 10.04 and the network manager icon is missing at the top of the screen. i tried running NetworkManager from a command prompt but it said that it is already running. i also tried running "metacity --replace" which I found on google and that doesn't help either. any ideas?
<aliendude3500> do I type the rsync command while in ssh, or do I do that from my account on my system?
<aliendude3500> I'm assuming the latter?
<SlidingHorn> vyrgozunqk, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery#Foremost
<codebrainz> aliendude3500, you can go either way, the former means you need a ssh on your local box
<codebrainz> aliendude3500, *ssh server that is
<vyrgozunqk> SlidingHorn: i can't read those post i don't have any GUY, i can't load the system normal !
<vyrgozunqk> so i need those two files to load the system
<aliendude3500> codebrainz: now will this only backup their home folder, or their whole linux filesystem?
<vyrgozunqk> plus i probably can't recover the files 'cause i've already have written some files to the HDD
<campee> i also get "nm-applet" is already running when i try to run that as well
<codebrainz> aliendude3500, however you want, rsync is (in a sense) a super smart cp
<Guest86978> ubuntu has no games
<campee> GOOD POINT Guest86978
<campee> tard.
<razz1> anyone using separate x screen settings in nvidia config?
<ubuntu> thune3 i_m back again
<Guest86978> who
<SlidingHorn> vyrgozunqk, you can use lynx to view the links?  basically it says to install foremost and how to use it
<codebrainz> razz1, like two monitors?
<thune3> ubuntu: pm me
<razz1> code, yes
<razz1> code, laptop and external monitor
<codebrainz> razz1, i am, twinview
<wildbat> vyrgozunqk, i don't have mtab.sh =.=;
<vyrgozunqk> 0_0
<vyrgozunqk> what about /etc/init.d/udev ?
<aliendude3500> codebrainz: Okay, that's copying right now...
<razz1> code, I am using twinview as well, but it's treating the whole area as one screen, I just want two separate screens, I tried separate x screens, but mouse gets stuck in one screen, how to move it between two screens?
<campee> i have ubuntu 10.04 and the network manager icon is missing at the top of the screen. i tried running NetworkManager from a command prompt but it said that it is already running. i also tried running "metacity --replace" which I found on google and that doesn't help either. i try running nm-applet manually from the command line and it says that the applet is already running as well. any ideas?
<Notepad> SlidingHorn: :D
<Guest86978> campee, yeah
<codebrainz> razz1, so what do want then?
<aliendude3500> codebrainz: is there anyway to exclude a folder from rsync, for example "/host", which contains their entire windows partition?
<Guest86978> campee, try and close the applets
<codebrainz> aliendude3500, yep, see the manpage, all the options are in there  (man rsync)
<razz1> code, just want to know how to move the mouse between two x screens in separate x screen mode
<SlidingHorn> campee: ps aux | grep "nm-applet"   (find the process id --- kill that process then open it via command line again)
<codebrainz> aliendude3500, it think it's --exclude
<wildbat> vyrgozunqk, http://wildbat.my3park.net/udev
<pepon3rd> #php
<vyrgozunqk> wildbat: tnx a lot
<pepon3rd> isn't a channel
<codebrainz> razz1, if you have two X screens running, you will need something like synergy i suspect. what's wrong with twinview?
<campee> SlidingHorn: i figured it out. i had to re-add the noficiation area.
<wildbat> pepon3rd, ##php may be?
<campee> notification*
<SlidingHorn> ah, good on you!
<codebrainz> razz1, wait, my mouse moved between screens i think, but windows would move between them
<razz1> code, i get windows spreading over two screens sometimes?? very irritating
<codebrainz> razz1, s/would/wouldn't/
<Guest86978> do u recommend windows for games
<G-man> how do i know what flash plugin to install
<codebrainz> razz1, they shouldn't.  I have two multiple maximized windows on invidual screens without spanning, the panel is on the main screen.
<G-man> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<G-man>                 - the Lucid Lynx
<G-man> OS
<Guest86978> G-man, juse use what is there
<oldkernel> I'm trying to build the wireless sources for a wireless card on 10.04. however, the sources use api stuff from an older version of the linux kernel that was deprecated in 2.6.23. Is there anyway I can compile this wireless card drivers for a pre 2.6.31 kernel?
<codebrainz> razz1, maybe it's the application(s) you're using?  what is it?
<razz1> code, there has to be a way to move the mouse, otherwise what's the use of such a setup. it does not happen always, it happens with empathy
<lordppm_> G-man, you can find in ubuntu application center
<the-killer> Hello all
<Guest86978> sup
<oldkernel> like can I just apt-get an older version of the kernel?
<the-killer> there is any package for Attansic L1 Gigabit Ethernet driver ?
<razz1> so even you cannot move the mouse pointer in separate x screen mode?
<codebrainz> razz1, it sounds to me like what you want is twinview, but like i said, my mouse moved to any screen in either mode, but windows were stuck on a specific screen in seperate X screens
<ozstr1ker> ask me plz
<Cay> Hey guys!
<Cay> I just bought a Sony Vaio VPCF127FX and tried slapping ubuntu on it, all was well and file except I couldn't do multi-monitor and my touchpad didn't work. That was till I decided to install the nvidia drivers, now I cannot get video to display on my laptop :(
<ozstr1ker> how can i install gnome back in lucid lynx
<ozstr1ker> ?
<Cay> and google has been worthless :(
<codebrainz> razz1, is it possible that the screens are reverse, did you try moving the mouse to the other edge of the screen to see if it switches to the next display?
<ozstr1ker> sudo apt-get install gnome dont work
<bazhang> ozstr1ker, ubuntu-desktop
<lordppm_> how about gnome-desktop
<lordppm_> oh yeah, ubuntu-desktop
<ozstr1ker> but it not full
<ozstr1ker> as gnome
<Guest86978> guys ubuntu has no games
<bazhang> !games > Guest86978
<ubottu> Guest86978, please see my private message
<razz1> code, thats what I want, windows stuck on separate screens, I tried that, it's always stuck in my external screen? no excape
<ozstr1ker> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ozstr1ker> but packeg gnome nnot intsalled
<ozstr1ker> waf?
<codebrainz> razz1, that's odd.  are your positions setup properly in nvidia-settings?
<Oer> gnome is installed automatic in ubuntu.
<Cay> codebrainz, talking to me?
<Cay> how do I check that?
<codebrainz> Cay, are you razz1 ?
<codebrainz> hehehe
<Cay> I just didn't see razz1 talking :(
<Cay> QQ
<ozstr1ker> but it's unintaled whrn i removes not use aplications
<razz1> code, your 2nd screen, is it to the right? my laptop is absolute and external to the right but ofcourse they both have different resolution
<codebrainz> Cay, I actually have a vaio laptop with ubuntu, but it has ATI gfx
<Cay> codebrainz, I heard the ati drivers suck (finding out that nvidias are aparently worst!)
<codebrainz> Cay, normally yes, but this is a good gfx for a laptop and I made sure it was supported in linux
<Cay> I should also mention I can still see video in my external montior and I can see things w...
<Cay> You know what, it's probably trying to feed too high of  a resolution (or too low) to this display
<Cay> I wager that's it (or refresh)
<the-killer> there is any package for Attansic L1 Gigabit Ethernet driver ?
<codebrainz> Cay, use the proprietary drivers and the nvidia-settings program to configure
<tomishere> My computer shut down (low battery) while updating and i think it killed my usb - how do i dump usb and reinstall it.  This seems to have worked for cups - printing
<Guest86978> Cay, maybe reinstall your ubuntu
<codebrainz> razz1, on my nvidia card in my desktop, i have two 22" side by side (panel/main screen on left)
<Guest86978> tomishere, try synaptic
<Cay> brb going to try to fix this in console
<razz1> code, my lappy rez = 1280x800, external =1280x1024, I suspect this is what causing grief
<tomishere> I am trying a search through synaptic guest86798
<the-killer> hello i have problems i cant install atl1 the driver
<codebrainz> razz1, http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=139592 (potentially useful info linked in that thread)
<the-killer> for my network adapter
<razz1> code, did you set the rex to auto or set it manually?
<tomishere> crap that is bad
<codebrainz> razz1, res you mean?  auto and my actual res both work
<tomishere> gmd is unonstalling
<razz1> code yes
<razz1> code, thanks for the link
<tomishere> i just uninstalled xserver, I am suprised the desktop hasn't shut down
<Guest86978> ok install it again
<razz1> code, with bluetooth, it used to work now it doesn't, I have dualboot with vista, I read in the wiki that if I disable bluetooth in windows, it will not work in ubuntu, i that right?
<clcto> if i have two files, say name.ex1 and name.ex2 is there an easy way to rename them to name2.ex1 and name2.ex2. like a single command
<tomishere> what usbutils, I don;t think it will solve this problem
<codebrainz> razz1, doubtful
<razz1> code, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<tomishere> god I hope that worked
<clcto> solved
<IamReck> What is the command to restart X on Ubuntu 10.04?
<codebrainz> razz1, i never use bt
<IdleOne> IamReck: ctrl+alt+sysrq
<IdleOne> err
<IdleOne> alt+sysrq+K
<IdleOne> !away > TannerF-afk
<ubottu> TannerF-afk, please see my private message
<IamReck> Well that is annoying IdleOne,
<IamReck> SysRq is a key that I have to push FN for on my laptop.
<IdleOne> IamReck: what is?
<IamReck> So the multi-key press does work.
<Babalabon> How do I change close/minimize buttons from left to right side?
<razz1> code, read the forum post, seems like a bug. one more quick qts, I have a wireless printer and am unable to connect to it' network, it keeps trying but never connects, it's in ad-hoc mode though, no router, any clues?
<bazhang> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<IamReck> What is the terminal command to restart X?
<codebrainz> IamReck, Ctrl+Alt+Backspace should do it too, but it's not proper i don't think
<IamReck> codebrainz, that is only if you set it up.
<Guest86978> IamReck, shut down your computer
<codebrainz> IamReck, /etc/init.d/gdm restart might also work
<IamReck> Guest51773, duh.
<IamReck> codebrainz, thanks
<thomas_> hi
<IamReck> codebrainz, that worked thanks
<the-killer> there is any package for Attansic L1 Gigabit Ethernet driver ?
<bazhang> the-killer, for eeepc?
<the-killer> yes
<the-killer> Asus not eeepc is for Asus X64J
<bazhang> the-killer, thought it was part of the kernel now
<wildbat> my desktop PC don't have the option to suspend the machine~ what should i do to enable it?
<codebrainz> the-killer, isn't it supported by default?
<the-killer> it dont work :s
<the-killer> no it is not :s
<the-killer> eth0 not there how i know is supported or not !?
<codebrainz> the-killer, whatever my 701 surf has, it works by default
<jteknet> Is there not a partitioning tool on the 10.04LTS install disc? I'm installing and I'm at the screen that says choose a disc to partition and NOTHING is coming up.
<Aut0Exec> hi guys
<chevelle0909> How do I change close/minimize buttons from left side to right side?
<thomas_> wildbat i ihave found that karmic at least seems to boot from cold quicker that hibernation or suspend
<HexLaTor> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<johnofwax> Babalabon: http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=10.04+change+buttons+from+left+to+right&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<codebrainz> chevelle0909, gconf2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<razz1> chevelle, change the theme to new wave, easiest way to fix it
<codebrainz> off the top of my head
<HexLaTor> how's working this bot ?
<HexLaTor> ubutto
<bazhang> !controls | Babalabon
<ubottu> Babalabon: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<Guest86978> HexLaTor, type to the bot
<wildbat> thomas_, may be but i can't test it ~
<HexLaTor> Guest86978, how ?
<bazhang> HexLaTor, /msg ubottu bot
<johnofwax> What would cause a machine to stop responding to it's hostname on all computers except the router ?
<HexLaTor> bazhang, thanks
<Guest86978> HexLaTor, say ubottu, hi
<anthon> hello
<Aut0Exec> hi anthon
<HexLaTor> Hi! Welcome to ubottu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<HexLaTor> lool
<Aut0Exec> johnofwax: explain more
<johnofwax> all other hostnames work fine except for my ubuntu box for some reason. started yesterday when I restarted..
<jteknet> on top of not having the partition tool working, how come I can't demo a live version of Ubuntu? I just checked the boot options and I can't "try before installing" like I've always been able to do before 10.04...
<johnofwax> Ok. my 10.04 hostname is "server". server can ping server, and DD-WRT can ping server.
<johnofwax> my windows 7, XP, and xbox cannot ping server
<johnofwax> they have to access shares via the IP address, starting yesterday
<johnofwax> the router has not been updated or changed in any way
<clcto> johnofwax: less \n
<codebrainz> jteknet, the first option on the live cd boot menu, and apt-get install gparted if it's not installed by default on the live cd
<Aut0Exec> johnofwax: u have dnsmasq on ... on ur dd-wrt router?
<rolandpish> Hi, I successfully connected to an openvpn server. How can I get my local ip(vpn) address?
<johnofwax> yes I do
<Aut0Exec> sounds like dns issues to me bro
<jteknet> codebrainz: Could it be because I have the 64-bit AMD version disc?
<HexLaTor> rolandpish, does the tun adapter apeared ?
<clcto> johnofwax: install a packet sniffere
<johnofwax> Thats what I thought too, as the router-being-able-to-see-name was just discovered about 5 minutes ago.
<codebrainz> jteknet, if you have a 64-bit cpu, doubtful
<Lascivus> ifconfig should show a tunnel interface
<jteknet> codebrainz: Yeah, I have a Phenom II QuadCore
<Aut0Exec> johnofwax: do what clcto suggested and use umm.... tcpdump to see whats going on
<rolandpish> HexLaTor: no, if I execute ifconfig -a only lo and eth0 appears. I successfully connected because I can ping the 10.8.0.1
<jteknet> I've had this working before. I ran upgrade and then I shutdown and tried to start again and xwindows wouldn't come up.
<jteknet> So now I'm just doing it the pansy way and trying to reinstall.
<HexLaTor> rolandpish, it should appear first
<codebrainz> jteknet, yeah, the just press enter twice when the cd starts to boot
<coty91> #severedfifth
<HexLaTor> rolandpish, try to enter to /etc/openvpn and type: openvpn server.conf
<codebrainz> jteknet, i forget the wording, enter to English and then Enter on the first boot menu item
<jteknet> codebrainz: My only options are "Install Ubuntu" "Check disc for defects" "Test Memory" etc. I don't have a "live cd" option
<anthon> how do you use the tcpdump command?
<codebrainz> jteknet, did you download the "alternate" cd or "server" cd?
<Aut0Exec> anthon: tcpdump -v
<rolandpish> HexLaTor: the openvpn server is in Windows, and I connected from my ubuntu box
<jteknet> codebrainz: That, I'm not sure of. It's been weeks. I have a 10mb connection so if I need to download another, I can. Which one is the "right" one?
<anthon> thanks
<rolandpish> HexLaTor, I can use the server without problems, but I would like to know my ip address assigned from openvpn
<HexLaTor> rolandpish, hmmm never tried it on windows, but an adapter should appear in ur network
<jteknet> codebrainz: When I go to Ubuntu.com and click download on the 64-bit version I get the iso called "ubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso" Is this the one I need?
<johnofwax> so "server" knows it's server, "DD-WRT" knows "server" is "server", but no other computers connected to DD-WRT know "server" is "server".  it has got to be an issue on the DD-WRT at this point, correct?
<codebrainz> jteknet, http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/ubuntu-releases/10.04/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<rolandpish> HexLaTor, that's weird, because I'm connected but the tun interface on my ubuntu box doesn't appear.
<jteknet> codebrainz: Thanks!
<LjL> jteknet: most likely
<jteknet> ty LjL
<Aut0Exec> johnofwax: i would say.... can you ping any other workstations from ur windows boxes?
<pondera> hey what version of ubuntu do you guys suggest for a macbook generation 3.1 ?
<anthon> anthon@ubuntu:~$ tcpdump -v
<anthon> tcpdump: no suitable device found
<anthon>  i get this error code
<johnofwax> yes! they can see each other just fine (by hostname),
<Aut0Exec> anthon: use sudo
<clcto> pondera: how old is that?
<johnofwax> and "server" can see all of them
<anthon> cool
<johnofwax> the only issue is in resolving server to it's IP address.
<HexLaTor> rolandpish, it'll appear on ur windows box, coz ur server 's on windows, ...
<pondera> hey what version of ubuntu do you guys suggest for a macbook generation 3.1 ?
<Aut0Exec> johnofwax: restart ur router?
<clcto> pondera: and unless it is ancient then the newest
<Guest86978> do you suggest windows for games
<johnofwax> hehe. I've only done that 3 times before I decided maybe I should ask
<Aut0Exec> oh
<johnofwax> I've also added server/ip to the routers /etc/hosts file, also added it in the dnsmasq "additional options" area.
<clcto> pondera: dont keep asking, people will answer if they know. and answer others questions to you. how many years old is that ...
<LjL> Guest86978: unless you're prepared to use only Linux games, yes.
<HexLaTor> rolandpish, a new interface should appear right there (in network things...)
<HexLaTor> rolandpish, network section
<bazhang> !ot | Guest86978
<ubottu> Guest86978: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Aut0Exec> johnofwax: weird
<johnofwax> tell me about it
<rolandpish> HexLaTor, ok, I'll check the windows server right now...
<HexLaTor> rolandpish, some TAP win32 V8 adapter...don't remember..
<pondera> clcto sorry 2007 ish
<johnofwax> and its not like I changed anything regarding my network connection. I had a little mishap with grub last night after deleting a few partitions, but I fixed that up relatively easily. Thought everything would be fine
<codebrainz> pondera, use 10.04 version, should be fine (clcto it's a dual core with 4GB ram apparently))
<clcto> pondera: the newest one should be fine
<clcto> 10.04
<rolandpish> HexLaTor, ok, I'll check it right away...
<johnofwax> but my computer doesnt get turned off very often since its the media server of the house, and there were a few other things that went kind of hay-wire when i restarted yesterday. Hostname resolution being one of them
<EtherNet> helo everyone
<pondera> codebrainz dual core yes but its 1gb ram :(
<codebrainz> pondera, still should be fine
<Aut0Exec> johnofwax: i dunno what else to tell u bro.... strange one
<EtherNet> I have to move my partition from sector 63 to 64, or 2048 or a multiple of 8.. how can I do that without loss my data on the partition?
<HexLaTor> rolandpish, try to use wireshark to make sure that ur packets are going trough the tunnel ..
<codebrainz> pondera, there's also xubuntu, something to think about
<pondera> clcto  ok then im on the right tract. installing isight cam was a bitch tho
<pondera> what is xubuntu ?
<clcto> pondera: yes, some hardware is a pain
<IdleOne> !ohmy | pondera
<ubottu> pondera: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Aut0Exec> pondera: really?
<johnofwax> ok man, np. just figured it was time to ask for help... hehe
<Aut0Exec> its cool
<johnofwax> ill reset my router to default as a last attempt
<Aut0Exec> johnofwax: what firmware u running 24?
<johnofwax> yes
<Aut0Exec> ok
<codebrainz> pondera, ubuntu but with XFCE installed instead of Gnome, and a few different apps, it's lighter on system resources
<clcto> codebrainz: marginally
<Aut0Exec> johnofwax: backup ur settings first
<pondera> clcto ok ill look in to xubuntu im guessing its a "laptop" version
<johnofwax> yeah
<Aut0Exec> johnofwax: u can alway restore if it doesnt work
<johnofwax> right
<codebrainz> clcto, it's pretty light with just xfce4, i can't comment on xubuntu
<clcto> pondera: not any more so than ubuntu.
<johnofwax> should've done that w/ the pc
<pondera> codebrainz thats sounds good light is better, i just want to be able to do the same things i can do with ubuntu
<johnofwax> thanks again
<clcto> after you install the base system you can get whichever *buntu system you want with one command
<Aut0Exec> no prob
<codebrainz> pondera, you should be ok with normal ubuntu.  there are lots of ways to lighten them both up, but it takes some know-how (googling)
<pondera> clcto what do u mean by base system ?
<clcto> any *buntu system
<codebrainz> clcto, i usually install "cli system" from the "alternate" cd and then apt-get xfce4 and xorg and some other useful stuff, but it can be more of a pain than using default ubuntu install
<rolandpish> HexLaTor, ok I'll do some extra checking because the TAP Win32 adapter shows the icon like "cable-disconnected" but I'm connected to it.
<pondera> oh so i could try xubuntu with out undoing wha ive done already ?
<codebrainz> clcto, sorry, meant that for pondera
<hydester> hi.  i have been toying with Xen for a little bit (about 6 months) on Debian and CentOS.  it is such a struggle to get it working on recent Ubuntu releases.  from what i have read, KVM seems to be what the Linux community has embraced.  i liked the  paravirtualization feature in Xen, but if KVM is natively support by Lucid then i'll probably try moving to that.  any comments on KVM support and/or paravirtualization?
<codebrainz> pondera, apt-get install xubuntu-desktop i believe
<pondera> ok ill try now
<HexLaTor> rolandpish, OK, good luck with that ;)
<rolandpish> HexLaTor, thanks for your valuable help!
<clcto> codebrainz: that is a good way to do it if you know what you are doing. i did that but then moved to arch :)
<codebrainz> clcto, it's pretty minimal by default eh?
<HexLaTor> rolandpish, no problem mate
<clcto> codebrainz: which?
<clcto> codebrainz: the both are actually
<codebrainz> arch
<clcto> codebrainz: it is just awesome on so many levels :)
<pondera> also one more question i install ubuntu first but i want to dualboot mac osx lepord, i burt a cd from my pc but when i try to boot it i just get a blinking cursor and it stayd like that for 2 hours
<clcto> !ot | clcto
<ubottu> clcto, please see my private message
<codebrainz> clcto, i may have to try it in a vm again to see, it's been a while
<bazhang> pondera, on an Apple computer?
<pondera> ya macbook 3.1
<pondera> 2007
<codebrainz> bazhang, you forgot the TM, you're gonna get sued
<bazhang> !macbook | pondera this may help
<ubottu> pondera this may help: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<clcto> pondera: you wouldnt start with that question ?
<dominicdinada> Why do file Associtations NEVER WORK I mean if I set a html file to open with chrome why does it continue to open with FireFox, When I set a .php to open with Kate why does it use Gedit, When I set mpgs,mp3s,mp4's to open with Gnome Mplayer why does it open with totem
<dominicdinada> God this is annoying
<anthon> any one from denmark online?
<pondera> oh i see
<dominicdinada> !de | anthon
<ubottu> anthon: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<bazhang> anthon, in #ubuntu-dk
<anthon> thanks:)
<dominicdinada> opps DE isnt denmark ?
<LjL> de is deutschland, germany.
<bazhang> germany
<dominicdinada> oh deuutschland makes sense
<Devrethman> Is there a way to change what shows up in the "files and folders" section of the desktop on ubuntu netbook?
<pondera> thats alot guys
<anthon> DK is denmark
<ubuntu> :-D
<codebrainz> dominicdinada, how are you setting the "associations"?
<mike_>  
<dominicdinada> codebrainz: right click choose open with other application then select the application then make sure the box is checked "Remember this application for .whatever "
<anthon> !dk
<anthon> ups
<bazhang> anthon, /join #ubuntu-dk
<dominicdinada> codebrainz: you know how it is supposed to work according to the the box
<ubottu> For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<codebrainz> dominicdinada, try right click, properties, open with tab, and select there.  i think it's a nautilus/gnome bug
<melkor> does anybody here have a problem with the shutdown command?  When I use the button in gnome it works fine, but if I use shutdown now it the computer freezes on the way down.
<H2OyJaBoN> hello!
<dominicdinada> codebrainz: I will give it a try
<H2OyJaBoN> What are the steps on the new boot process?
<dominicdinada> codebrainz: Yes it is a bug, and thank you that worked no problem
<jteknet> What is everyone's favorite remote access application for ubuntu? I'm using NX right now, wondering if there is anything better or if it's the best thing out?
<dominicdinada> jteknet: SSH
<dominicdinada> jteknet: PUTTY
<jteknet> Ah, GUI remote access, I should have said.
<jteknet> To the xwindows system
<dominicdinada> jteknet: lol well you said Fav remote access
<jteknet> Although you can VNC over SSH...
<dominicdinada> well it uses the port but not ssh persay :D
<jteknet> I know, sorry. I'm basically looking for a terminal services (from winblows) that's on Ubuntu
<jteknet> nx seems to be "terminal services" for ubuntu.
<dominicdinada> jteknet: you know on my windows machine i have a few i dont remember the name of and they all pretty much suck
<dominicdinada> so i just use putty
<Razernok> Hello
<jteknet> demonspork: you do much virtualization, or any?
<Razernok> Why am I unable to login to mysql server remotely?
<jteknet> I have a question, but it'd have to be someone who has played around with KVM / virtbox / vmware / etc.
<dominicdinada> Razernok: Did you allow yourself to do so
<Razernok> huh?
<dominicdinada> Root logins only allow localhost logins by default
<dominicdinada> to the mysql db
<Razernok> it is root login
<centr0> whats the package to play mpeg layer 1 / divx/xvid?
<Razernok> root is the only login
<jteknet> Razernok: You have to modify the config file to allow access from something other than localhost
<jteknet> It has nothing to do with accounts
<PoisonSerpent> When I had Ubuntu 9.10 installed, graphics corruption occured (ATI Radeon x1270), could I do this to fix it? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<dominicdinada> Razernok: then it is set to allow only LOCALHOST logins you need to haxor it or make a new user and allow remote logins
<PoisonSerpent> ** 10.04
<PoisonSerpent> WHOOPS.
<PoisonSerpent> forgot that it was 10.04, lol.
<dominicdinada> centr0: I use Gnome Mplayer to watch my vids
<Razernok> huh?
<dominicdinada> join flood wow
<centr0> dominicdinada: so: sudo apt-get install gnome-mplayer?
<lifenotfound> was it something i said?
<dominicdinada> centr0: let me search it
<PoisonSerpent> woah
<LjL> lifenotfound ;)
<PoisonSerpent> did a whole bunch of people just quit?
<LjL> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Razernok> so what do I do?
<PoisonSerpent> lol
<dominicdinada> centr0: correct gnome-mplayer        ->>>> i   gnome-mplayer                   - A GTK+ interface for MPlayer
<PoisonSerpent> "Relax and enjoy the show."
<centr0> dominicdinada: thanks!
<Razernok> -_-
<dominicdinada> Razernok: Another person said you could Haxor it to allow remote logins as "Root" or you could Add another user and specify the IP they are allowed from
<Razernok> haxor? huh?
<Razernok> dunno what you mean
<EtherNet> let's go again, I've bought a new hard drive (1.5 Western Digital Green Caviar) which is no 512 sector instead 2048, so in order to get performance partitions must be aligned to multiple of 8 regarding sectors, by default gparted created it in sector 63 as usual and old hard drives required. Now I have to move it to sector 64, or a multiple like 2048, I can't find such option in gparted to specify sectors but megabytes
<jteknet> I don't understand why when I'm trying to install Ubuntu the partitioning step is being stupid. It's not showing me any devices; however, if I go into disk utility, it shows the terrabyte hard drive just fine. If I'm going to have to manually partition this... I'm going to need help?!?!
<wrr_> how to let the lampp work
<dominicdinada> Razernok: haxor = Edit the root settings to allow root login via remote access. But that defeats the purpose of running a secure box
<Razernok> so what do I do?
<dominicdinada> Razernok: FOR the 3rd TIME, ADD ANOTHER USER AND ALLOW REMOTE logins
<wesley> hello all
<dominicdinada> !mysql | Razernok
<ubottu> Razernok: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<wrr_> lampp :The web server software is running but no content has been added, yet.
 * jteknet bangs head against wall
<Razernok> again, "WHAT DO I DO?"
<dominicdinada> !mysql | Razernok
<wesley> is this sort of like ubuntu forusm but that chat room version?
<dominicdinada> Razernok: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<pondera> wesley yes you could say that
<Razernok> its already installed
<bazhang> Razernok, have a read of those links, for one
<kesroesweyth> jteknet > just a thought, have you tried booting to the cd and running it as a live cd, then running gparted? the os itself should see the drive, so gparted should see it as well by that logic
<iceroot> Razernok: so whats the problem if it is already installed?
<dominicdinada> !mysqld | Razernok
<wesley> pondera is this where the july 10th user day will be held?
<iceroot> dominicdinada: no need for repeat
<Razernok> I can't login remotely to my MYSQL server
<dominicdinada> iceroot: He wants to remote admin
<pondera> wesley that im not sure about
<jteknet> kesroesweyth: gparted does, in fact, see it. The problem is the installer isn't seeing it to auto-partition it for the swap space and all that jazz that I don't know how to do, nor do I know what size to make it.
<rigo> if i have Xubuntu10.04x64 installed on /dev/sda1 and now id like to install Windows7x64 on /dev/sdb1/ by doing this will i be able to boot into sda1 by setting boot disk priority in BIOS? Or will it erase the MBR and Grub2 on sda1?
<dominicdinada> I did not repeat figured mysqld would show something diff
<bazhang> wesley, that might be in #ubuntu-classroom
<iceroot> Razernok: mysql is per default only listening on 127.0.0.1  look at /etc/mysql/my.cnf so enable networking
<juggalo483> how do i uninstall something
<wesley> pondera okay thanks for your help
<Razernok> my server is command line only so no way to open text files
<iceroot> juggalo483: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<bazhang> !manual | juggalo483 here are the basics
<ubottu> juggalo483 here are the basics: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<iceroot> juggalo483: use --purge to also remove the conffiles
<iceroot> Razernok: sudo vi /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<dominicdinada> Razernok: lol.... Got nano much  ?
<kesroesweyth> jteknet > so do it manually. decide on a partition size for both your root ( / ) and home partitions, and then make the swap size double or even triple your total amount of RAM - ubuntu is great with memory management so you should be fine with double your RAM's worth of swap space
<iceroot> Razernok: replace vi with the editor you like most
<pwnzorz> EMACS!
<inza> guys, is there a way to make everything bigger when using a high resulotion display??
<inza> not just text
<iceroot> pwnzorz: no need that here
<dominicdinada> iceroot: he doesnt have one his servers command line only
<pondera> if i install ubunto first on a system with out partitioning is it to late to dualboot a os?
<pondera> and by to late i mean do i have to format and partition?
<iceroot> dominicdinada: dont make fun of him
<Razernok> I'm not using gui server so i can't edit text files
<iceroot> Razernok: i told you already the command to edit textfiles on the shell
<bazhang> Razernok, sure you can. use nano
<dominicdinada> Razernok: sudo nano /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<kesroesweyth> pondera > no, you'd just have to resize the partition to make room for another, or add another hard disk
<Razernok> and do what?
<dapeamel> hey guys can someone help me to configure my xorg.conf I have kernel 2.6.26-2-686 also nvidia gtx 260 please help me out.
<H2OyJaBoN> pondera: you always could edit the dualboot
<rigo> if i have Xubuntu10.04x64 installed on /dev/sda1 and now id like to install Windows7x64 on /dev/sdb1/ by doing this will i be able to boot into sda1 by setting boot disk priority in BIOS? Or will it erase the MBR and Grub2 on sda1?
<iceroot> Razernok: look for the entry "skip networking" and change it (read the comments in that file)
<pondera> what prog to i use to resize the partition
<iceroot> pwnzorz: gparted
<bazhang> pondera, gparted
<iceroot> pondera: gparted
<pondera> ok
<inza> can you see this?
<juggalo483> after uninstalling it tells me to reboot should i reboot or can i just log out/in
<Razernok> -_-
<dominicdinada> Razernok: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP scroll down to the Mysql part... actually read that first
<H2OyJaBoN> dapeamel: you could use nvidiaconfig app
<iceroot> juggalo483: how is telliing to reboot?
<kesroesweyth> pondera > you could boot to an ubuntu live cd and run gparted
<Razernok> change it to what?
<Babalabon> Other than glass boarders around the windows, can I change the menus/popup menus and taskbars on desktop to a nice glass look?
<sjm> Razornok: what are you trying to do?
<sjm> Razornok: What is this for?
<iceroot> Razernok: imo just uncomment htat line (the info you will find in the file)
<Razernok> I want to login remotely to my MYSQL server
<juggalo483> uninstalling software via comandline
<iceroot> Razernok: ah sorry, just make a # infrnt oof it
<dapeamel> http://pastebin.com/7rNbW97R
<iceroot> juggalo483: i cant imaging you get a message "you should reboot the server"
<hiexpo> evening all
<sjm> Razornok: is it just an mysql server or a full LAMP server?
<adonis> Olá pessoal!
<juggalo483> it was something like tha
<juggalo483> that
<sjm> Razornok: can you do what you need through phpmyadmin?
<gryllida> WHAT are _you_ doing? why doesn't Firefox that came Ubuntu 10.04 include about:crashes page?
<Razernok> I'm lost
<Guest5958> HELLO!
<sjm> Razornok: That's a little obvious right now.
<hiexpo> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Razernok> I'm lost
<iceroot> Razernok: open /etc/mysql/my.cnf and look for bind-address = 127.0.0.1  change 127.0.0.1 to the ip mysql should running on
<marcelo> when I type SU in command console and then I type my password it says :Authentication failure .   and i know i am putting in the right password.   can someone help me
<Spreadsheet_> This is probably not the right place to ask, but
<iceroot> !sudo | marcelo
<ubottu> marcelo: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<sjm> Razornok: is this a local box you're at right now?
<Spreadsheet_> I checked my Synaptic and it says I have curl installed. However I tried to use: #include <curl/curl.h> and it was not found
<Razernok> i want it to see work if a web page logs in
<Spreadsheet_> Is there a separate package for cURL?
<marcelo> thx
<iceroot> marcelo: there is noo active root-account so "su" is not working because su is asking for root password not your password
<Razernok> to work*
<marcelo> thx
<Spreadsheet_> fffuuuu
<tim_> trying to get intellinet Ralink 802.11g wireless USB to work on xubuntu.  failing horribly.  anyone have experience with this?
<sjm> Razornok: will the web server be on the same box?
<iceroot> Razernok: what about debuugging the website instead of messing up with mysql config?
<jteknet> kesroesweyth: Heh, did some googling. Turns out the problem was with dmraid. I found a forum post and it said to run apt-get remove dmraid. It fixed the problem. Install now sees my drive!
<PoisonSerpent> ...
<juggalo483> anyone know how to configure samba
<iceroot> Spreadsheet_: apt-cache search curl
<Razernok> I'm lost
<iceroot> juggalo483: #samba
<juggalo483> TY
<sjm> Razornok: will the web server be on the same box?
<sjm> Razornok: That's a little obvious right now.
<sjm> Razornok: will the web server be on the same box?
<bazhang> Razernok, you need to do some reading
<PoisonSerpent> If I add GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="nomodeset" to /etc/default/grub, then run sudo update grub, will it fix graphics corruption?
<Razernok> i changed the bind address to the pc I want to access mysql from and still won't let me login
<pondera> kesroseweyth would that be better then running it from ubuntu?
<iceroot> Razernok: ...
<iceroot> Razernok: read the comments in that file
<iceroot> Razernok: i already told you what ip you have to put there
<sjm> Razornok: Are you sure you want to be messing with this?
<Razernok> I'm lost
<iceroot> Razernok: dont repeat yourself
<Razernok> you aren't even helping
<iceroot> Razernok: my help was  perfect
<sjm> Razornok: yes, he is, you aren't understanding.
<phong_> hey guys, i notice that ubuntu runs faster then mac os x
<Philosoraptor>  /nick Crayboff
<Spreadsheet_> There's still no curl/curl.h
<IdleOne> Razernok: you haven't answered one question that has been posed to you
<Philosoraptor> err
<Razernok> no it wasn't
<jteknet> Razernok: did you do a sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart ?
<iceroot> Razernok: open /etc/mysql/my.cnf and look for bind-address = 127.0.0.1  change 127.0.0.1 to the ip mysql should running on
<dominicdinada> Razernok: did you restart mysql
<iceroot> Razernok: that is perfect help
<Razernok> i tried that already ice
<tim_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9507128#post9507128   PLEASE HELP
<Razernok> didn't work
<iceroot> Razernok: you put the ip of the client there
<sjm> Razornok: yes, he is helping, you aren't understanding.
<iceroot> Razernok: i told you to put the ip of the server  inside
<dominicdinada> Razernok: Is your firewall on both ends allowing connections to mysql
<Razernok> i placed the ip on this pc (where I want to login to mysql from) but still can't
<dominicdinada> mysqld*
<phong_> sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<iceroot> Razernok: i already told you that it is wrong to put the client ip there
<sjm> Razornok: is the web page running on a different box than the mysql server?
<Razernok> its local network so firewall won't block it since its only lan
<Razernok> sjm, no same system
<phong_> does php need to be installed after installing mysql server?
<iceroot> sjm: he want to ogin into mysql to do some debugging
<iceroot> phong_: if you need php, yes
<wnstn> Can someone help me figure out ssh? I have installed openssh-server on the host and I have openssh-client installed. Now what? The host and the client share an internet connection via a wireless router.
<Razernok> but i need to login to the mysql from a different pc to modify the databases and shit like that
<sjm> if the webpage is running on the same box, then you don't need to change the mysql config.
<tim_> ralink intellinet on xubuntu.  anyone have any idea how to get it working?
<iceroot> phong_: but it doenst matter which order you use
<dominicdinada> iceroot: it seems as though people whom need help windows/linux are the same I had a guy in windows who couldnt F8 his system into the windows boot menu because he wanted to argue it only says F2 pr F12
<dominicdinada> or*
<iceroot> Razernok: i told you 4 times what todo
<phong_> iceroot, what if i want to use phpmyadmin  is that part of php?
<sjm> Razornok: can't you do it through something like phpmyadmin?
<Razernok> ice, i told you it didn't work
<IdleOne> Razernok: perhaps #mysql will be able to guide you
<iceroot> phong_: no you have to install it "sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin"
<Razernok> i don't like phpmyadmin
<phong_> ok sir
<iceroot> Razernok: are you a troll?
<Razernok> no
<iceroot> Razernok: i told you many many times NOT to put the client ip there
<sjm> Razornok: are both boxes linux boxes?
<mtinman> Greetings, All.
<phong_> iceroot,  if i see the option with [Y/n]  default is Yes right?
<iceroot> Razernok: its the ip mysql is running on
<Razernok> no
<dominicdinada> Razernok: well at this point your running out of options I suggest you add another Mysql user whom is not allow only to login locally. Iceroot suggested you do something different
<Razernok> sjm, no
<sjm> Razornok: what program do you want to use to manage the mysql server?
<mtinman> What port does Ubuntu NFS run on?
<iceroot> phong_: correct
<Razernok> iceroot, the mysql server is on the same system as the web and php.
<phong_> iceroot,  how to isntall apache?
<sjm> mtinman: various
<mtinman> BTW, 2049 doesn't work for me.
<phong_> does v10.4 included apache?
<iceroot> phong_: sudo apt-get install apache2
<phong_> ok
<dominicdinada> Razernok: ifconfig it to get your server ip
<Razernok> which is a separate pc from my main pc
<iceroot> Razernok: read and understand what i have wrote
<sjm> Razornok: what program do you want to use to manage the mysql server?
<iceroot> Razernok: its dosnt matter where apache or other things are running if yu want to remote login into mysql you have to set bind-address to the server-ip and not 127.0.0.1
<Razernok> sjm, HeidiSQL
<phong_> iceroot, how can i test apache locally?
<phong_> type in 127.0.0.1 ?
<iceroot> Razernok: bind-address =  server-ip (not client ip and not 127.0.0.1)
<iceroot> phong_: http://localhost
 * dominicdinada face palm
<iceroot> phong_: or 127.0.0.1  its the same
<harovali> hi, I need help with a wierd problem: I was installing g++ in a remote machine running jaunty jackalope , and the dpkg subsystem started to fail at every apt-get command like this : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/229647/
<phong_> it said: It works!
<phong_> This is the default web page for this server.
<phong_> The web server software is running but no content has been added, yet.
<iceroot> phong_: everything fine
<iceroot> harovali: english would be nice
<phong_> ok how to use phpmyadmin?
<dominicdinada> phong_: copy ur webfiles there
<Razernok> iceroot, changed it to the ip assigned by the network i.e. 192.168.x.x and still unable to login remotely
<phong_> http://localhost/phpmyadmin ?
<dominicdinada> http://localhost/phpmyadmin/
<iceroot> phong_: http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<iceroot> Razernok: restart mysql
<Razernok> how???
<iceroot> Razernok: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<phong_> iceroot, i can't log on
<phong_> iceroot,  require root?
<sjm> Razornok: did you ask in the HeidiSQL forums?
<iceroot> phong_: root (password is not set)
<phong_> iceroot what is default root user
<phong_> ok
<phong_> user root ?
<iceroot> phong_: yes
<wnstn> Can someone help me figure out ssh? I have installed openssh-server on the host and I have openssh-client installed. Now what? The host and the client share an internet connection via a wireless router.
<Razernok> iceroot, done and still unable to login remotely
<iceroot> Razernok: is the user allowed to login on @%? or only @localhoost?
<phong_> iceroot, #1045 Cannot log in to the MySQL server
<phong_> man, what is the default for root
<iceroot> phong_: that is the output of "mysql -u root" in the shell?
<Razernok> says the same crap as always, this pc is not allowed to connect
<iceroot> phong_: what
<phong_> iceroot,  got it
<phong_> ;)
<dominicdinada> iceroot: Only localhost he never set it differently -_-
<iceroot> Razernok: whach your language and read the manual
<phong_> lastly
<harovali> iceroot: how can I prefix the command to get its output in english ?
<phong_> iceroot,  if i want to allow access from outside
<phong_> let say i have my rounter port 3306 to   192.168.0.2
<dominicdinada> phong_: in your permissions
<phong_> where
<phong_> i use phpmyadmin now
<Razernok> i dunno what command to type in to access the manual
<phong_> brb let me see
<sjm> Razornok: Did you look here:  http://www.heidisql.com/forum.php?c=11
<dominicdinada> phong_: Privladges then look at those settings
<Razernok> forums are too slow, people always take forever to reply back
<Babalabon> Is there any new glass gui effects for menus/taskbars in ubuntu?
<iceroot> Razernok: man commandname
<Robin__> Is it normal for battery life on a laptop to decrease signifcantly when switching from Windows to Ubuntu?
<Robin__> I went from 3 hours to 30 minutes.
<dominicdinada> phong_: 	root	localhost	No	 ALL PRIVILEGES	Yes	
<phong_> got it
<phong_> i just create new user with all access
<Razernok> No manual entry for commandname
<phong_> will that do it?
<iceroot> Razernok: look at the manual what @127.0.0.1, @localhost and @% means
<dominicdinada> the allowed host for my root user is localhost i have other users which allow remote access
<sjm> Razornok: or here:  http://www.heidisql.com/forum.php?t=4457#p4524
<harovali> iceroot: now in english :  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/229648/
<phong_> iceroot,   % mean any host right?
<phong_> cool
<iceroot> phong_: correct
<sjm> Razornok: At least search through the forum archives.
<phong_> iceroot,  is there limitation for free mysql?
<dominicdinada> phong_: as a suggestion in a secure enviroment you should only allow a user as much access as needed... not just blindly allow everything :D but thats another story :D
<phong_> hahaha dominicdinada
<|littlebear|> phong_: yes, your hardware limitation
<phong_> i meant in term of database size
<iceroot> harovali: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update  should maybe fix it
<Razernok> don't know why people find it such a bad thing to just help
<phong_> i know ms sql server limit to 4gb for express edition
<iceroot> phong_: limitation like what?
<phong_> iceroot,  datasize
<iceroot> phong_: no there is no such limit
<phong_> sure?
<dominicdinada> importing ? tables is limited though
<dominicdinada> i think the max import table size is 2mb
<iceroot> Razernok: because people dont hear what other are saying
<phong_> Microsoft SQL Express has limitation to only 4GB
<dominicdinada> phong_: that is alot of data
<phong_> i know
<Razernok> i did what you said and it didn't work. still unable to connect
<phong_> but will mysql has limit?
<iceroot> phong_: we have mysql runnning with 70GB data as a gis-like system
<dominicdinada> secondly microsoft is not freeware and in a production enviroment.... you actually should pay for mysql
<sjm> Razornok: your answer is here:  http://www.heidisql.com/forum.php?t=4457#p4524
<iceroot> Razernok: i tld yu what the problem is @%
<iceroot> Razernok: now its your turn to read some basics
<phong_> last question
<Razernok> fine, don't help then
<Razernok> jerk
<harovali> iceroot: that runs smoothly , but doesn't fix the aforementioned problem , see please http://paste.pocoo.org/show/229651/
<phong_> where do i find a place to allow apache to upload size?
<phong_> max upload size
<phong_> i want to change to my need
<dominicdinada> php.ini  ?
<|littlebear|> phong_: php.ini
<Razernok> iceroot, say hi to ignore
<phong_> but there is that php.ini
<iceroot> !ops | Razernok
<ubottu> Razernok: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<|littlebear|> phong_: or .htaccess
<iceroot> phong_: /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<phong_> where is php.ini file locat
<phong_> ok
<sjm> Razornok: there's a difference between trying to help and spoonfeeding someone who doesn't listen or understand.
<phong_> i'm going to do pico
<phong_> use to pico
<phong_> brb
<IdleOne> !attitude | Razernok
<ubottu> Razernok: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<phong_> last ly
<phong_> doest ubuntu has ftp server?
<phong_> sometime i want to do ftp
<iceroot> phong_: not by default
<dominicdinada> sjm: Razernok or guiding them to read some posts and howtos
<phong_> how to get it?
<Razernok> so can someone else actually help then?
<iceroot> phong_: you have already ssh? then you have a sftp-server
<IdleOne> Razernok: please try asking in #mysql
<phong_> i have not a clue what is ssh
<phong_> but just tell me how to approach
<mtinman> are mountd ports supposed to be opened to allow monting NFS exports?
<iceroot> phong_: you can aso use  sudo nano /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<harovali> iceroot: is there a harder fix attempt for a broken apt-get subsystem ?
<dominicdinada> Razernok: we have all helped you. As much as we can and pointed you in the right direction, As said before were not spoon feeding and given you the tools to do so
<FrozenInferno> how to i stream audio from an iphone/ipod touch to ubuntu using bluetooth? when i connect, it just asks if i want to access the internet using the device, and i don't even have tethering enabled.
<Razernok> ah so no one will actually help then i see
<phong_> iceroot,  tell me where and how to get ftp server
<phong_> i have v10.4
<Razernok> such nice damn jerks
<phong_> sudo apt-get install sftp-server ?
<dominicdinada> !ops | Razernok
<ubottu> Razernok: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<phong_> any help
<iceroot> IdleOne: thanks
<dominicdinada> Ty :D
<IdleOne> Let's move on please
<Razernok> how rude
<dominicdinada> sigh
<Razernok> rude people don't help then kick
<IdleOne> Razernok: may I message you in private?
<iceroot> Razernok: stop that here
<phong_> how to install ftp server for ubuntu
<Razernok> are you planning on helping or being rude?
<dominicdinada> as for sftp via... ubuntu places
<IdleOne> iceroot: I'll handle it please
<iceroot> phong_: there is no need to install ftp s erver if you want to edit a file
<dominicdinada> connect to server! ssh
<IdleOne> Razernok: may I message you in private?
<Razernok> answer my question
<iceroot> IdleOne: doesnt seem so you handle it correctly but ok, its your turn
<Razernok> are you planning on helping or being rude?
<phong_> iceroot, i dont want to edit file..i want to beable to upload file
<blendmaster1024> i need a GOOD cd burner. like, now, if anyone can respond that fast. i am using k3b and it's not working with mixed mode, any other apps that can do mixed mode with cd text?
<phong_> with ftp client
<phong_> but i need to install ftp server here
<FrozenInferno> how to i stream audio from an iphone/ipod touch to ubuntu using bluetooth? when i connect, it just asks if i want to access the internet using the device, and i don't even have tethering enabled.
<iceroot> phong_: ah ok, then "sudo apt-get install proftpd"
<minond> hi guys
<phong_> ok
<phong_> is it free?
<iceroot> phong_: or maybe it was just proftp
<mtinman> phong_: sudo apt-get -y install ftp
<minond> it is, i use proftp
<iceroot> phong_: everything is free you install with apt-get from the default repository
<mtinman> Proftp is good...
<minond> works fine for me
<phong_> how to test ftp
<phong_> did installed
<minond> go to your ftp site
<phong_> ftp localhost
<iceroot> blendmaster1024: brasero (but i think k3b is the best app out there)
<dominicdinada> phong_: if it is a local network as i said before you can just use places/connect to a server/ssh into your server
<phong_> user name?
<minond> ftp://localhost
<roosh> can anyone help me with an ndiswrapper problem?
<blendmaster1024> iceroot, brasero can't even do mixed mode
<phong_> no
<phong_> i use command
<blendmaster1024> iceberg, i already checked
<iceroot> phong_: your username,your userpassword
<phong_> i dont have it
<minond> or ftp://yourdomain.com || net || etc
<phong_> how to create one
<iceroot> blendmaster1024: ah ok,orry never used it like that
<phong_> i need to create new ftp server user name
<dominicdinada>  phong_ you created a username/pass when you installed the server
<iceroot> phong_: you can use your normal ubuntu-login
<dominicdinada> that is your login
<minond> you can also log into your ftp with your server's login
<dominicdinada> indeed
<phong_> iceroot,  u dont get my point...let say i want to create an ftp user account
<phong_> i've done it in windows
<phong_> any user i want within ftp server itself
<dominicdinada> phong_: once you create the user you need to give permissions to such user
<phong_> man, wher to create user
<iceroot> phong_: sudo adduser name-of-the-new-user
<phong_> that is my point
<phong_> ok
<phong_> let me try
<dominicdinada> system admin Users & Groups... for gui
<phong_> iceroot
<phong_> works nice
<phong_> now where and how to share a folder
<phong_> how to set a folder to ftp server
<dominicdinada> !ftp | phong_
<ubottu> phong_: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<phong_> let say i want user: "test" to access a folder "abc"
<iceroot> phong_: the default is imo the homedirectory of the user
<FrozenInferno> can anyone help me stream bluetooth audio from a device to ubuntu?
<phong_> iceroot,  i c
<iceroot> phong_: its in /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf
<jcapinc> How do I set the nomodeset kernal option when I do not boot with Grub?
<iceroot> phong_: but dont ask me for the syntax, i am not using that setting
<dominicdinada> !grub2 | jcapinc
<ubottu> jcapinc: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<phong_> haha
<kagoru23> good morning
<phong_> brb
<phong_> nice
<FrozenInferno> so... no one knows how bluetooth audio works in ubuntu?
<Adem> anybody here use xawtv?
<Whitor> Hi. I just installed startup-manager, and I'm trying to set a certain framebuffer resolution, but all of the ones presented are not compatible with my aspect ratio... how can I manually specify a console framebuffer resolution? I've tried editing the  GRUB_GFXMODE= line of the  /etc/default/grub file to no avail... any ideas ?
<oveo> is it fine, to ask about a minimilastic grey GTK-2.0 theme, in here ?
<oveo> s/minimilastic/minimilistic/
<Whitor> you can ask about anything you want
<roosh> can anyone help with an ndiswrapper issue?
<kagoru23> anybody using bitlbee here?
<airtonix> !anybody
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Whitor> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<airtonix> roosh, what's the problem
<Babalabon> does anyone know how to properly install looking glass environment in ubuntu??
<roosh> i installed the netr7364 driver fro my vista partition
<roosh> but it wont load
<Adem> Does anybody know to to properly use xawtv?
<airtonix> Babalabon, dead project. use their livecd that might still be around.
<airtonix> roosh, what files did you grab ?
<hellothere> hi guys. so i fired up gparted in ubuntu 10.04 and i wanted to create an hfs partition . the option is there but it is greyed out. any idea what packages i need to install in order to be able to create hfs partitions? thanks
<airtonix> hellothere, apt-cache search hfs
<roosh> there was a folder in c:/hp
<Whitor> Babalabon, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-sun-looking-glass-desktop-environment-in-ubuntu.html
<hellothere> airtonix, im sorry, what? whats apt-cache
<roosh> that contained netr.inf and netr.sys
<airtonix> roosh, so you just pointed gtk-ndis at the folder containing the <blah>.inf file ?
<Dr_Willis> hellothere:  theres proberly some 'hfstools' or siimilary named packages - IF its even possible.  hfs support is not complete in linux
<roosh> i actually copied the folder to my desktop
<airtonix> hellothere, a method of searching package repository
<roosh> then I pointed ndis there
<Dr_Willis> hellothere:  hfsutils - Tools for reading and writing Macintosh volumes
<Whitor> So... how can I manually specify a framebuffer resolution for my console ?
<Dr_Willis> hellothere:  hfsplus - Tools to access HFS+ formatted volumes
<airtonix> roosh, you need more than the inf file. (inf file is just a text file a manifest file that describes other files required )
<mijk> I've set up auto login with Karmic but one of my startup apps isn't starting up
<Babalabon> whitor: I need special help, I dont really know how to edit the sources.list and properly install the looking glass thingie? can you help me? please
<roosh> the sys file is there too, in the folder
<airtonix> roosh, you need more than that
<hellothere> airtonix, and Dr_Willis thanks ill look into it
<kagoru23> why can i not use utf-8 nick names in bitlbee?
<Whitor> Babalabon, unfortunately I cannot help you
<roosh> and there is a .cat file, do i still need more?
<PMantis> Hi guys. I'm unable to upgrade from 8.04 LTS:  http://pastebin.org/357318   Ideas?
<myrk> hi, i have a txt file thats 3.7 GB (lol) and when i try to open it, my computer crashes because my ram is 4 GB and the file can't fit in it D: what can i do?
<airtonix> roosh, did you try pointing ndis-gtk at the file where it lives on your windows partition ?
<roosh> ill try that
<airtonix> roosh, (instead of trying to copy the files to your desktop location )
<Dr_Willis> myrk:  use a different text editor. i think 'vi' can handle that situation
<myrk> ok
<iceroot> myrk: you need to edit that file? than maybe use sed, if you want to look on that file use less
<mijk> so why wouldn't an app load on startup when it does when I log in manually?
<jrbaker8> im trying to install ubuntu on my laptop, i told it to wipe xp off and install on the hard drive, after pushing forward on step 5 it says ubi-migrationassistant failed with exit code 141. try again it doesnt work, continue anyway brings me back to step 5 after pushing install....any thoughts?
<myrk> ok :)
<myrk> will nano work?
<cba123> I'm running low on space on my root partition, but I can't seem to get baobab to load to see where I can free up space.  Any ideas?
<iceroot> myrk: try it
<Robin__> Is it normal for battery life on a laptop to decrease signifcantly when switching from Windows to Ubuntu?
<Robin__> I went from 3 hours to 30 minutes.
<Babalabon> Sheesh I really just want my menus and popup menus and taskbars on desktop to look like glass, kinda like what windows did with their taskbar??
<myrk> iceroot ok i just dont want my computer to crash again XD
<Dr_Willis> myrk:  try it and see.. VIM (vi) i recall is designed to handle very large files.
<myrk> ok
<iceroot> cba123: sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean   will do the job normally
<iceroot> myrk: if you dont need to edit that file, use less
<soreau> jrbaker8: Did you do the cd integrity test to make sure all files are ok?
<myrk> ok
<jrbaker8> no...where is that
<jcapinc> How do I set the nomodeset kernal option when I do not boot with Grub?
<cba123> iceroot, Didn't work.
<soreau> jrbaker8: Just press esc when the cd first boots
<iceroot> cba123: sudo du -sh /   to see where the big files are
<jrbaker8> ok
<Whitor> All of the resolutions in startup-manager are 4:3 ... my display is 16:10 what can I do?
<soreau> Whitor: startup manager?
<arand> iceroot: /* you mean right?
<Whitor> soreau, yeah
<iceroot> arand: that is checking everything, / is oonly checking the first folders
<soreau> Whitor: I see no application by that name here
<Whitor> soreau, startupmanager
<Whitor> sorry
<iceroot> arand: so its running faster to use / and then on the bigest dir instead of the whole system
<Whitor> seems a little silly to assume everyone has a 4:3 display
<Whitor> a button or field to manually specify a resolution would be awesome
<soreau> Whitor: Maybe ask in #grub?
<Whitor> good idea
<Dr_Willis> Whitor:  thats posibuility a liimitation of the bios/framebuffer
<arand> iceroot: No "du -sh /" Will give a grand total of / with no subdirs, sin'ce you're using -s
<roosh> I tried it
<roosh> but ndis still failed
<Dr_Willis> Whitor:  the comments in /etc/default/grub mention the grub-shell command   `vbeinfo'    to see what modes your system can handle
<roosh> do you want to see part of the syslog file?
<roosh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/454753/
<Whitor> Dr_Willis, my system can handle it
<Whitor> Dr_Willis, it did on Jaunty...
<Dr_Willis> Whitor:   you can always edit the /etc/default/grub/ by hand and set it to whatever you want
<Pavel_10> can anyone teach me to find a crash log?
<Whitor> Dr_Willis, I did that ... edited /etc/default/grub  (which is where grub2 sits)
<jcapinc> How do I set the nomodeset kernal option when I do not see grub boot on startup?
<Dr_Willis> jcapinc:  on an installed system? You could set it as a option in /etc/default/grub  or you could alter that file and tell it to Always show the grub menu.
<harovali> iceroot: I ran   apt-get clean && apt-get update        , but things don't get back to normal  ;  I'm starting to supose that the problem might be bad repositories. Is that plausible to you ?
 * Dr_Willis hates how the grub setup defaults to hiding the menu.
<roosh> airtonix: are you still here?
<spotty> Im using (K)ubuntu Lucid.  My home directory (and all users) are getting mounted as read-only.  I have a partition just for /home. Anyone know why it might be happening?
<Dr_Willis> spotty:  check dmesg output. If theres  some sort of disk-error theres often an option set in fstab to remount it read only.
<Dr_Willis> spotty:  i had issues like that when a hd was going bad.
<spotty> What would that command be?
<airtonix> roosh, yes
<spotty> and I did check fstab. Both / and /home are mounted with error-remount-ro set
<Dr_Willis> spotty:  then i would bet that somewhere in dmesg - it mentions some errors on the hd.
<roosh> so i tried it, but still no working. here is part of the syslog file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/454753/
<Dr_Willis> and remounts it read-only
<spotty> again, how do I get the output for dmesg?
<razz1> I am going to enable pae in 10.04, do  I need to disable restricted drivers first or is it going to be fine?
<greezmunkey> spotty: just type dmesg in a terminal
<greezmunkey> spotty: or look in /var/log
<spotty> Well, it gave me all of this: http://pastebin.com/rTrdK6xt
<Dr_Willis> spotty:  'dmesg' is a command. :)
<Dr_Willis> spotty:  normally if working ion a machine and it 'happens' to remount the HD on me. the info is near the end.
<spotty> Ill say it once and Ill say it again. Holy crap!
<Dr_Willis> spotty:  or grep the dmesg output
<Dr_Willis> dmesg | grep sda
<Dr_Willis> or whatever the hd is
<greezmunkey> spotty: hmm, the first few lines definately indicate a problem - good call Dr.
<spotty> No wonder Gnome is so slow (KDE wont even load)
<spotty> I have to say that if my hard drive has problems, its disappointing since this is only a 6 month old computer.
<jrbaker8> soreau: when i checked the disk it says "(initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: input/output error
<jrbaker8> disc*
<Dr_Willis> spotty:  ive bought New hard drives with probmlems.
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis: is there a chance that forcing fsck on boot will help?
<Dr_Willis> spotty:  i got a 1.5 TB at xmas that has a similer issue. it was my /  that kept getting remounted ro.. THATY can really goof things up
<Dr_Willis> greezmunkey:  with HD's its hard to tell. I fsck mine.. it works for a few hrs.. then later it get an error and becomes RO.
<spotty> Hmm... so what is the next thing I can try?
<Dr_Willis> spotty:  in short.. I would NOT trust that hard drive very much. I reccomend replaceing it.
<spotty> and incidentally both my / and my /home are set to go read only upon error within /etc/fstab
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis: using that logic, an immediate backup is called for
<Dr_Willis> spotty:  theres some tools that 'might' fix it. but HD's are the weakest link in a mondern pc i find.
<Dr_Willis> greezmunkey:  always backup :)
<Dr_Willis> greezmunkey:  my HD that was gouing bad  WAS the backup.. :) but i had moved it to a differnet pc for use as  / and /home  then i discoverd it was having issues.. so now its just a 'video archive disk' for the wifes tv shows.
<Dr_Willis> work time for me. Bye all
<greezmunkey> later
<spotty> Well this is really unfortunate. Im an out of work web designer. No idea how Im gonna get a new hard drive. Cant earn money to buy said HD without this computer. Catch-22 and all because these hard drives are in such bad shape
<spotty> cheap crap
<explodingwalrus> hi
<PwnerJohn> is there a way to get to C:\
<arand> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<PwnerJohn> using ubuntu?
<explodingwalrus> yep
<greezmunkey> spotty: that what friends are for, do you know anyone that may have a spare drive laying around?
<zkriesse> !hi | explodingwalrus
<ubottu> explodingwalrus: please see above
<PwnerJohn> how? or is there a documentation for it?
<arand> PwnerJohn: It should be a simple matter of clicking on the equivalent "disk" in nautilus
<spotty> Hmm....not that I know of.  Either way, I sure am going to lose out on this gig that I just got.  Cant really get paid if I cant work on it. :/
<explodingwalrus> anyone here knowledgable on Epiphany browser
<explodingwalrus> ?
<arand> PwnerJohn: nautilus being the File Browser
<arand> !anyone | explodingwalrus
<ubottu> explodingwalrus: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<explodingwalrus> how do you get epiphany to open all new links in a new tab rather than a new window, by default?
<spotty> and my last hard drive that I owned went bad as well. In fact, its worse than the one in my computer right now I bet.  That one has a huge gash down the side from the "needle" and the discs seperated. o.O
<PwnerJohn> arand: okay, let me try that
<johnofwax> I'm having issues with locally resolving my hostname on my 10.04 box. is there anyone here that may be able to help me figure this out ?
<greezmunkey> johnofwax: what command are you trying to test?
<johnofwax> ping
<johnofwax> from my other machines
<johnofwax> nslookup wasnt working either
<greezmunkey> john try ping localhost, does that work?
<johnofwax> nor was tracert (using a windows machine to connect to 10.04)
<PwnerJohn> wait
<PwnerJohn> do i need to install ubuntu
<PwnerJohn> on?
<PwnerJohn> or is it okay if
<greezmunkey> johnofwax: ok...
<PwnerJohn> i keep it on the cd
<flashkidd> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<johnofwax> yeah, the 10.04 machine... A) Is online, resolves other hostnames fine. B) can see itself as its hostname C) Can see other computers on the network by hostname
<wise_crypt> johnofwax: do you have a dns server installed?
<johnofwax> the other computers cannot see 10.04 (now known as server) by it's hostname
<arand> PwnerJohn: You should be able to access it just from the liveCD yes.
<PwnerJohn> okay.
<johnofwax> I'm using a DD-WRT router, and it's suppose to handle all of my dns stuff.
<greezmunkey> johnofwax: you will need to setup bind for that all to work, or manually edit /etc/hosts
<johnofwax> this is a new development. everything was fine until a reboot yesterday
<explodingwalrus> also how do i add irc.gnome.org to xchat?
<PwnerJohn> i'm not that good with linux
<PwnerJohn> arand: you have an idea where it might be located?
<PwnerJohn> or a way to find out?
<johnofwax> my /etc/hosts file has localhostIP (127.0.1.1) = localhost and also the hostname Im using. 2 lines
<johnofwax> my /etc/hostname has the hostname its suppose to be responding as.
<wise_crypt> johnofwax: $ dig localhost ?
<johnofwax> I thought my router was foobared, as no computer could see "server" as "server" I had to use the IP address to access shares. Now the router and "server" are the only ones that can access it by the hostname
<PwnerJohn> nevermind, i found it
<johnofwax> from the dig command, are we expecting the router's IP as the SERVER: response ?
<ShrekLappy> johnofwax, i found that using static leases under services on dd-wrt seemed to make the things work much better for hostnames
<bastidrazor> johnofwax: localhost == 127.0.0.1
<johnofwax> 127.0.1.1
<Guest81105> gah
<wise_crypt> johnofwax: sometyhing like this SERVER: 127.0.0.1#53(127.0.0.1)
<johnofwax> where did I see that... 2 1's somewhere
<johnofwax> Doh. my hosts file
<johnofwax> lol
<ShrekLappy> eww
<ShrekLappy> host files are gross
<johnofwax> 127.0.0.1	localhost
<johnofwax> 127.0.1.1	server
<ShrekLappy> cuz they are only for one machine
<wise_crypt> johnofwax: just use dig localhost
<johnofwax> ok
<ShrekLappy> seriously, set static leases in dd-wrt, it makes things work better imo
<johnofwax> dig localhost gets an answer.
<ShrekLappy> i can ping my machine with the hostname in there even after reformatting ubuntu and putting a different hostname in
<razz1> 4gb ram, but pae enabled kernel still shows as 3.2gb. anyone know why?
<wise_crypt> johnofwax: paste just the ;;SERVER:
<ShrekLappy> razz1, it will only show that much even with pae
<ShrekLappy> you need 64bit to show more
<johnofwax> ;; SERVER: 192.168.1.1#53(192.168.1.1)
<greezmunkey> ShrekLappy: yup, adding th estatic leases are a bit like adding an A record to a dns server...
<arand> ShrekLappy: No that's incorrect, PAE will show same amount as amd64
<iceroot> razz1: enable pae in the bios also
<wise_crypt> johnofwax: so that its way, put 127.0.0.1 on top the other in your host and hostname :)
<iceroot> ShrekLappy: wrong, pae is for using more then 4gb with 32bit
<ShrekLappy> correct, but as far as i know it wont show all that memory, even though it can 'use' it
<arand> razz1: Just to chack you're running the pae kernel you can look at "uname -a"...
<iceroot> ShrekLappy: its showing all memore but can only use 1.8gb per process
<johnofwax> so /etc/hostname has the same syntax as /etc/hosts ? as it stands, hostname just contains the string "server"
<razz1> shrek, I think you are wrong, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE
<ShrekLappy> 32bit limitations
<Barridus> gwibber is messed up, anyone know where the settings folder is?
<razz1>  iam using pae kernel
<ShrekLappy> i could very well be razz1
<razz1> I will check the bios
<ShrekLappy> reading up
<greezmunkey> johnofwax: no it's correct as it is
<johnofwax> ok
<wise_crypt> johnofwax: in host put nameserver 127.0.0.1
<johnofwax> isnt the nameserver handled by /etc/resolv.conf ?
<bastidrazor> johnofwax: yes
<wise_crypt> johnofwax: you have to install bing9 after this though and setup caching dns server
<johnofwax> I dont have an issue resolving hostnames from this computer, it's others seeing the computer as "server" that's the issue.
<razz1> 2.6.32-22-generic-pae #36-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 3 23:14:23 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<razz1> thas waht i am running
<wise_crypt> johnofwax: you need bind9 to do that
<phong_> question running windows under ubuntu as virtual is the best choice or not?
<johnofwax> up until this point, the DD-WRT has been handling all DNS / nameserver queries just fine. I'm not sure what caused the mishap.
<greezmunkey> johnofwax: here's an example hosts file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/454763/
<johnofwax> I'd like to stick with using the router as you know.. a router. as this ubuntu machine is just a workstation
<johnofwax> it's not really ment to have dns / nameserver services running on it at this point.
<johnofwax> yeah
<wise_crypt> johnofwax: this is a guide to do that http://www.zaphu.com/2007/09/10/ubuntu-dns-server-guide-bind-caching-name-server-setup/
<Buhmillion> hey guys, do any of you have experience with squid?
<phong_> question running windows under ubuntu as virtual is the best choice or not?
<johnofwax> but the hosts file, as mentioned above; is for a single sided lookup, correct ?
<Barridus> gwibber is messed up, anyone know where the settings folder is so i can wipe it out and start over?
<johnofwax> wise_crypt: but I don't wanna do that. :P
<johnofwax> I just want my Win7 workstation to see my ubuntu workstation as "server" and not 192.168.1.138
<Adem> Spoiling Toy Story 3 if I'm not interrupted in...
<Adem> 5
<Adem> 4
<Adem> 3
<Adem> 2
<Adem> 1
<Adem> WOODY DIES IN A WOODCHIPPER
<Buhmillion> interrupt
<johnofwax> it's just a media server
<arand> razz1: Well I did write a main bit of that wiki page, so I wouldn't trust it blindly since I might very well be wrong, I do not think so, though, obviously ;)
<Buhmillion> okay guys, how do i completely remove the "X-Forwarded-For" header from being sent in squid?
<IdleOne> !ot | Adem
<ubottu> Adem: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mneptok> Adem: that will be quite enough of that
<phong_> IdleOne,  is it best to run windows within ubuntu?
<johnofwax> as it stands... get this. on windows workstation: ping server gives me a could not find host error
<razz1> arand, I don't have any entry in my bios for pae, but  Iknow that the MB supports up to 4096
<johnofwax> HOWEVER... nslookup server gives me the address to the workstation as expected.
<ruffleS> guys i need help. my volume applet isn't looking like it used to. i got a squared dark button instead of the rounded light one. this is probably due to gnome color chooser imho. how can i change it back to its default? http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/6155/selection004.png
<Buhmillion> How do i create a "high anonymity" proxy configuration in help
<arand> razz1: Hmm, well then I don't know what could be the issue, back when I did it I just installed the kernel, and up came my 3.7G of ram or thereabouts..
<wise_crypt> johnofwax: can help you more if you dont wish to install bind, my assumption is tou router is using dynamic dns and you have to start back to the step you did yesterday
<ravibn> Hi! I need help with ubuntu version I need install on my Dell Latitude e6510 - core i7 720QM CPU, 4GB Nvidia 3100NVS
<razz1> arand, it was 3.2 before and after
<bastidrazor> johnofwax: dnsmasq may be of use.. it is a bit less complicated than bind9
<johnofwax> the router is using dnsmasq
<ShrekLappy> johnofwax, just try making a static lease in dd-wrt it will be much easier
<phong_> i'm asking if it is a good idea to run windows os in ubuntu
<ShrekLappy> and you wont have to screw with machines any time you add one or want to change anything, its all in one place
<consumed_> hihi.. im booted to ubuntu 10.04 netbook remix cd, is there a way to start a text installer from command line ?
<arand> razz1: Yes, there *should* be some kind of change, I reckon, no idea why not, though,  sorry.
<bastidrazor> johnofwax: you may want to ask in ##networking   they might be able to give some exact solutions
<ravibn> any help is appreciated
<ring0> could anybody take a look at my fdisk output and tell me, if the differences in physical/logical are important: http://pastebin.com/Fgnce9Qx
<johnofwax> excellent. Thanks for all your help guys. I appreciate it. I'll try a few different suggestions as mentioned in here and see how it goes.
<arand> !details | ravibn
<ubottu> ravibn: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<razz1> arand, http://larmeir.com/2009/07/enabling-pae-on-a-32-bit-ubuntu-desktop-supporting-up-to-64-gb/ look at this, u think it will help, I have never done a kernel compile
<bastidrazor> johnofwax: well, dnsmasq is just a cache for dns' resolved from somewhere else.  bind9 actually does the resolving.. maybe unbound could be solution as well.
<ravibn> arrand : I tried 64bit desktop version it does not even boot
<thewolf> Can some one tell me why songbird won't install from getdeb?
<wise_crypt> arand : use kernelcheck to compile anew kernel
<bastidrazor> thewolf: songbird is dead.. all linux development has come to an end
<ravibn> arand: I tried arch latest distro and it works fine on this machine bcos it supports i686
<wise_crypt> arand : http://kcheck.sourceforge.net/
<johnofwax> I don't believe I had bind previously running on here (or any other machines), although I could be mistaken... I simply want to be able to access my samba shares and web server by name again. :\
<thewolf> bastidrazor: why would they do that? I only unistalled it because I needed to reinstall it
<ravibn> arand : does ubuntu server supports the i686 ?
<Blade> !hey Sakura
<arand> wise_crypt > razz1
<wise_crypt> arand : my bad
<johnofwax> I did a fresh install of 10.04 from a new disc last night (on a new partition), and it does the same thing. it almost seems like an update broke my network
<zus> does anyone use "Giver"?  am i able to share files with people on a windows?
<ravibn> arand: I mean supports i686 cpu with  Dell Latitude e6510 - core i7 720QM CPU, 4GB Nvidia 3100NVS
<consumed_> hihi.. im booted to ubuntu 10.04 netbook remix cd, is there a way to start a text installer from command line ?
<bastidrazor> thewolf: read the links on this page: http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/remove-songbird2  they will explain it
<razz1> wise_crypt, thanks
<ShrekLappy> johnofwax, the reason to flash dd-wrt is to make it help your network be better, i seriously have not had any issues with hostnames since i set it up that way, and i used to have all sorts of issues like you are having. working sometimes, other times no, then it just stopped working altogether. works great when you let dd-wrt handle it
<ravibn> arand: I looked at the certified hw list on ubuntu.com and this latitude is not listed
<johnofwax> exactly! I haven't had any issues either, and have been using DD-WRT for almost a year. "it just works".
<ruffleS> any1 who knows how to get this button back to its standard appearance? http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/6155/selection004.png
<greezmunkey> johnofwax: shares by name is more a function of netbios (over tcp/ip), where straight IP to name resolution requires each machine to be able to look it up. Choice 1, a local nameserver. Choice 2, manually edit the hosts file on each machine to reflect the names and *static* ip addresses of every other machine.
<arand> ravibn: The best way to find out is really to test it.
<johnofwax> I'm going to heed your suggestion and use static leasing
<wise_crypt> in desktop to use a server kernel just type sudo apt-get install linux-image-server and do update your grub using sudo update-grub that simple and after use tasksel to install common app for server
<johnofwax> greez: the DD-WRT was suppose to handle that conversion.
<ravibn> arand : thats what I am trying to do please help me understand abt this server 64 bit version
<johnofwax> the weirdest thing is though... starting about an hour ago (when I reset my DD-WRT), nslookup from a remote machine starting working (where it wasnt before..)
<johnofwax> although ping does not
<ravibn> arand : like does it support the i686 cpu ?
<tavis> can someone give me a hand with a command to add a directory and a bunch of subdirectories in all user's home directories?
<wise_crypt> !troll > johnofwax
<ubottu> johnofwax, please see my private message
<wise_crypt> !patience | johnofwax
<ubottu> johnofwax: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<arand> ravibn: if you want 32bit server you'd get the "i386" version.
<greezmunkey> johnofwax: I can't verify that, as my ddwrt box is out in my work truck, but if it will allow you to create dhcp reservations, and associate a machine name with, then you will be good to go.
<johnofwax> thats what I was thinking too.
<johnofwax> would the hosts file on the dd-wrt do the same thing ?
<johnofwax> or would it not relay that information to a requesting machine ?
<ravibn> arand : please be sure on what you trying to answer ? I am clearly explaining that this machine is an i686 cpu
<greezmunkey> johnofwax: if there is one, then that is how it make it work :)
<ravibn> arand : why are u pointing me to the i386
<johnofwax> ok. I had tried that earlier, but I'll attempt a few variations of it. maybe put it in the dd-wrt scripts or something.
<benjamim> Anyone here using Intel core i5 and Radeon graphics ?
<greezmunkey> johnofwax: read the ddwrt docs, that will tell you what to do.
<ravibn> arand : do you belong to this ubuntu forum to answere all the prof Q ?
<johnofwax> thanks for all your help. I've got a few more things to try now
<arand> ravibn: I'm a happy user like everyone else.
<ravibn> arand : you are an Idiot
<joshuah> hello, I'm using an old IBM without a super button, should I bund all super-using hotkeys to something else? or is there a way to emulate that? (like right + left mouse = middle mouse click)
<joshuah> bind*
<benjamim> i'm having trouble to switch from intel graphics to Radeon graphics. any tips ?
<greezmunkey> ravibn: if you already know the answer then why pick on arand?
<ravibn> greezemunkey : I am asking relevant q and he is misguiding me
<consumed_> is there a way to start a text installer from command line on a 10.04 netbook remix cd OR a way to reconfigure X while booted to the live cd so i can continue with normal installer ?
<ravibn> greezemunkey : I will apoloize if I am wrong
<xguru>  i got one for you guys....  http://www.pastie.org/1018197   <---  line 20 suggest a possible work around.  when the command is issued i get "make:  illegal option -- -"
<zkriesse> ravibn: Well don't be rude please
<xguru> not really a ubuntu question....its on a bsd box :)
<wise_crypt> ravibn: thats not a good netetiquet you'r preforming mate
<joshuah> I'm using an old IBM without a super button, should I bind all super-using hotkeys to something else? or is there a way to emulate that? (like right + left mouse = middle mouse click)
<ravibn> zkriesse : I am sorry abt that but I am trying to get something answered from several weeks and I am not getting nowwhere
<wise_crypt> ravibn: been there :)
<zkriesse> ravibn: I understand that i can be frustrating....but please remember. This is a volunteer effort...try to be nice to us! :D
<greezmunkey> ravibn: the question you need to resolve is whether or not your mobo is truely 64bit, me thinks. If so, then you can certainly give the 64bit sw a shot.
<Joshmuffin> Hey guys can anyone help me i cant boot ubuntu
<zkriesse> Joshmuffin: Ok
<zkriesse> Joshmuffin: PC Specs and Ubuntu Version please
<ravibn> greezemunkey : it is a 64 bit bcos i have win7 64bit on this machine already
<Joshmuffin> 1TB hdd
<Joshmuffin> 4gib ram
<ShrekLappy> Joshmuffin, any relevant error message(s)?
<Joshmuffin> intel i3 processor
<ShrekLappy> or i guess a better question is what does it do/not do, how far do you get into a boot?
<Joshmuffin> ShrekLappy, zkriesse : i get error neet to load kernel first
<greezmunkey> ravibn: that's all you had to say :) and it's a (what kind of) processor?
<ShrekLappy> Joshmuffin, have you installed? or booting a livecd?
<Joshmuffin> grub2
<ravibn> greezemunkey : I need to understand whether I can go with ubuntu server 10 64bit edition
<Mahjongg> hello, is there a wincsp like application
<Joshmuffin> im on my backtrack partition atm
<Joshmuffin> after installing backtrack i couldnt boot ubuntu
<greezmunkey> ravibn: what do you intend to do with the box?
<Joshmuffin> so i updated to grub2 and ran update-grub but i still cant boot my ubuntu partition
<Joshmuffin> i have a thread on the forums about it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9503735#post9503735
<ravibn> greezmunkey : I want to browse internet, do wok on word documents thats all
<greezmunkey> ravibn: then you don't want server (no gui)
<ruffleS> ravibn, if i were you i'd stick to the 32bit version
<jrbaker8> im trying to install ubuntu and i keep getting /usr/lib/user-setup/user-setup-apply: 335: update-gconf-defaults: input/output error
<Joshmuffin> ravibn, 64bit has less compatibility
<ravibn> greezemunkey : then why I cannot boot this machine with the old karmic kola or latest desktop 64 bit
<wise_crypt> Joshmuffin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1260471 << might help
<greezmunkey> ravibn: here's the iso name: ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso
<[Pwner]John> Gah
<[Pwner]John> I failed
<fixletter> hi all
<[Pwner]John> I can't find my windows install cd, so is there a way to install something that can run .exe files onto a livecd?
<[Pwner]John> >.<
<fixletter> i'm a new former:D
<greezmunkey> ravibn: huh? Can't boot?
<fixletter> i can't use yahoo
<ravibn> greezemunkey : thats right I hv tried both 32 bit and 64bit 10.04 LTS and does not even boot
<Joshmuffin> ravibn, is it a 64bit processor in your machine?
<ravibn> Joshmuffin : it is 64bit with i686 cpu the arch latest disto works on this machine well
<PDG1> heyhey... any idea why I can't hear my line in through my speakers anymore with 10.04? is it something with the mixer?
<wise_crypt> Joshmuffin: can you install startupmanager from backtrack
<bastidrazor> ravibn: 1686 is not 64bit
<greezmunkey> ravibn: did you burn the iso's yourself? Is your CDROM set as the first boot device?
<Joshmuffin> wise_crypt, ill try now
<wise_crypt> Joshmuffin: sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<ravibn> greezemunkey : yes!
<arand> ravibn: This may be your issue? (the gpu rather) http://wwww.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9463220
<Joshmuffin> wise_crypt, no luck, backtrack 4 is based of intrepid i belive
<ravibn> arand : I am sorry I was rude to you sir
<arand> ravibn: nomodeset as a kernel boot option might be something to try, if it is indeed the GPU that is bothering.
<ravibn> greezemunkey : i686 is a 64 bit cpu but this is micro archtiecture
<wise_crypt> Joshmuffin: i see may be the post would help you or refer to http://ubuntuguide.net/manually-addingremoving-entries-to-grub-2-menu
<arand> ravibn: No worries
<ravibn> arand : I think thats the one bothering me to bootup I tried few kernel param while booting and was not success
<Joshmuffin> wise_crypt, directly editing grub.cfg is dangerous and not recommended as well as i don't know grub syntax
<[Pwner]John> i wonder
<[Pwner]John> if it is possible to install stuff
<[Pwner]John> on the hdd
<[Pwner]John> using only the livecd?
<gantrixx> Has anyone ever got a USB microphone to work with Ubuntu 10.04?
<arand> [Pwner]John: Install as in...?
<ravibn> arand : thats the reason I was asking whether I can download 64bit kernel and it supprts the nvida
<Joshmuffin> gantrixx, I heard that next release 10.10 is going to have loads! more microphone support
<[Pwner]John> arand: as in install programs
<[Pwner]John> such as wine and such
<arand> ravibn: I think 32/64bit shouldn't make a difference in that regard, but well, I'm not sure..
<gantrixx> great....I can't wait
<[Pwner]John> onto a windows-filled hdd
<[Pwner]John> because i'm screwed right now =x
<Joshmuffin> ShrekLappy, zkriesse: any ideas or suggestions>
<ravibn> arand : I mean the latest ubuntu 64bit LTS server but I need the gui like desktop
<Joshmuffin> [Pwner]John, what is the problem with the windows install?
<wise_crypt> Joshmuffin: its also dangerous to use backtrack if you not know what are you doing :)
<rod> hello, in ubuntu how can I send files to other computers in my network (other ubuntu computer) , i know in windows I can send files to other workgroup computers but what is the analog to this in ubuntu?
<rod> thanks
<Joshmuffin> wise_crypt, I do know what I'm doing with backtrack, just not grub2
<arand> ravibn: If you want the GUI, then either get the desktop CD and install whatever server packages you need, or get the server and install ubuntu-desktop on top of it, I guess...
<Joshmuffin> !samba | rod
<ubottu> rod: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<emarkd> any vpn gurus around tonight.  i've got invalid secrets!
<rod> no no, no windows computers .. all ubuntu
<ruffleS> rod, using ssh. but then u'd need to install openssh-server in the pcs
<rod> through ssh I would be able to upload files?
<matthew123> I just typed lspci -vv and this was the output under the VGA section http://pastebin.com/1uYNGihq  I'm concerned. First, I'm fairly sure my computer is 32 bit not 64, and second: non-prefetch is only 4M? and prefetch is only 256M?
<arand> ravibn: Again, if the nvidia issue is the one that keeps you from booting that will likely be the same through all versions, well apart from the alternate install I guess, maybe. Don't know if that one does KMS/Plymouth or not...
<[Pwner]John> Joshmuffin: I corrupted a file
<ruffleS> rod, absolutely
<Joshmuffin> rod, samba will work with ubuntu to ubuntu
<[Pwner]John> and replacing it doesn't help
<H2OyJaBoN> how can I remove jobs from Upstart?
<wise_crypt> Joshmuffin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<[Pwner]John> the best case scenario is that the MBR is messed up
<rod> hmm Joshmuffin if so then I think i will try out samba
<[Pwner]John> the worst case is the whole hdd is broken
<Joshmuffin> wise_crypt, that link is for legacy grub
<wise_crypt> Joshmuffin: bt4 is using grub not grub2 i assumed
<Joshmuffin> i updated it
<Joshmuffin> wise_crypt, the comunity documentation of grub2 is no help
<PDG1> i'm pretty sure I'm having a problem with the mixer. but i don't see anyone else having the same problems when i search online. So I'm thinking I'm just an idiot and its something really obvious
<Joshmuffin> wise_crypt, i updated to grub2
<zus> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Joshmuffin> If i remove grub2 completely will it boot to another partitions grub?
<zark> hello
<wise_crypt> Joshmuffin: grub2 ? are you sure you enter the correct uuid ?
<zark> show windows 2
<Joshmuffin> wise_crypt, i dont know
<wise_crypt> Joshmuffin: sudo blkid
<Joshmuffin> wise_crypt, http://pastebin.com/ags7xXk0
<Joshmuffin> zark, what exactly is the problem
<wise_crypt> Joshmuffin: from sda1 - sda6 which one is ubuntu ?
<jrtayloriv> How would it be possible that going to the same URL from two different computers on the same network, would give me a 404 error for one of the computers, and not for the other. This happens regardless of which network they are on.
<jrtayloriv> It basically works from every computer with the exception of the one that is receiving the 404 error.
<Joshmuffin> wise_crypt, sda1 - 10.04,  sda2 - 10.10
<jrtayloriv> (and this has been happening for weeks, and browser cache flushing, etc. doesn't fix it)
<matthew123> Will someone please look at the VGA section of the output of lspci -vv (http://pastebin.com/1uYNGihq) and tell me if something looks off?
<wise_crypt> Joshmuffin: sudo update-grub see if the uuid match with blkid output
<Joshmuffin> wise_crypt, sda3 - backtrack
<jrtayloriv> (and it's not just firefox -- it also happens with wget, etc.)
<Joshmuffin> wise_crypt, seems to
<wise_crypt> Joshmuffin: seems or they are ?
<tavis> if someone has a sec could you help me formulate a mkdir command that would allow me to create a directory and several subdirectories in all my user's home directory
<Joshmuffin> wise_crypt, both enteries match ubuntu 10.10
<chrowe_> is there an easy way to install ubuntu server on a headless machine?
<wise_crypt> Joshmuffin: can you boot to your 10.04 using your cd installer and install startupmanager from there ?
<Joshmuffin> wise_crypt, i dont have a 10.04 CD
<netsnail> which command is for show-desktop
<wise_crypt> Joshmuffin: lend one ?
<Joshmuffin> wise_crypt, narr..i could download and make a USB
<wise_crypt> Joshmuffin: ok
<zark> hola
<Joshmuffin> wise_crypt, or i could add ppa and install in backtrack?
<SlidingHorn> quick question: in synaptic, if I click the "Status" button (on left) and select "Not installed (residual config) it has a lot of stuff i could remove...how can I be absolutely certain those things aren't needed elsewhere?  (dumb question, I know)
<Joshmuffin> wise_crypt, wait, not posible, i could upgrade system?
<hamiltonfelix> #ebookz
<bnovc> hello... I'm trying to allow a user access over ftp (with vsftpd) but not have a shell/ssh. Whenever I set their shell to nologin in passwd, they're also no longer able to ftp. whats the right way to do this?
<wise_crypt> Joshmuffin: just use startupmanager if you dont understand grub2 syntax in 10.04 or 10.10 do it anyway you like :)
<xray_tsk> bnovc: allow only required users to login via ssh
<xray_tsk> bnovc: in sshd config
<scunizi> test
<bastidrazor> scunizi: success
<nomnex> Karmic  32 bit, help with sudden sluggishness
<Joshmuffin> anyway to upgrade from 8.10 to 10.04 directly?
<scunizi> bastidrazor: thanks!
<bnovc> i dont think that is technically sufficient. i guess ill just do that for now though
<wildbat> my desktop PC don't have the option to suspend the machine~ what should i do to enable it?
<rww> Joshmuffin: nope. The only supported upgrade path from 8.10 to 10.04 is through 9.04 and 9.10.
<wise_crypt> Joshmuffin: its not wise to upgade backtrack trust me on this
<Joshmuffin> i just started...
<scunizi> Joshmuffin: the other option is to fresh install if you have a separate /home partition
<Joshmuffin> im running xubuntu-desktop on it aswell
<Joshmuffin> scunizi, no and im not reinstalling over bad grub syntax
<alket> I have problems with Beagle, its not indexing files
<matthew123> Will someone please look at the VGA section of the output of lspci -vv (http://pastebin.com/1uYNGihq) and tell me if something looks off?
<Jolz> hi, anyone here know how to activate the dvi out of a intel 945gm graphic card?
<Whitor> Hi... I'm trying to set my framebuffer resoluton in grub. Been working on this for hours now. here is my config file http://pastebin.com/G2Dsn2fg  Can someone shed some light on what I'm doing wrong ?
<Gwar> Hi guys. Anyone able to tell me what command is sent by the network manager to disable networking? Using Ubuntu 10.04. I tried "sudo /etc/init.d/networking start" and just "start networking" but not what I am looking for. Sorry for the noob question!
<daddy> nope, I would google it
<Jolz> xrandr --prop just lists the dvi as disconnected, even though the monitor is plugged in
<netsnail> Is  there a 'show desktop' command in ubuntu ?
<cannonfodder> wats the ubuntu equivalent of windows tracert command?
<zark> exit
<Gwar> netsnail, Ctrl+Alt+D
<Gwar> iirc
<Whitor> cannonfodder, traceroute
<cannonfodder> its not preinstalled?
<Joshmuffin> !network | Gwar
<ubottu> Gwar: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wise_crypt> cannonfodder: sudo apt-get install traceroute first
<xray_tsk> it's... Windows equivalent, of traceroute command, I guess...
<alket> Gwar: sudo eth0 wlan0 down
<alket> Gwar sorry sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<rww> cannonfodder: I generally use mtr, which is installed by default.
<cannonfodder> thanks
<rod2> does ubuntu come with something like 'firestarter'
<rww> !firewall | rod2
<ubottu> rod2: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<scunizi> rod2: the firewall app? it can be installed.
<Joshmuffin> rod2, sudo apt-get install firestarter
<daddy> use ufw enable to get that going
<rod2> hmm k thanks scunizi Joshmuffin
<daddy> or use gufw from software center
<rod2> and rww :)
<rww> firestarter is buggy as heck. just use ufw instead
<Joshmuffin> firewalls in general aren't necessary
<Joshmuffin> your blocking yourself from attack that are used on windows machines
<daddy> true unless your doanloading torrents useing a p2p client
<bh3w> anyone use packet tracer in ubuntu
<netsnail> Gwar: thanks,that really helps
<rod2> i dont know im trying to fiqure out the openssh thing mentioned and something is saying i should change something , hmm running in circles hope this works :)
<daddy> yup, don't work in lucid yet
<wise_crypt> bh3w: i use wireshark
<daddy> i recommend using wine
<bh3w> i know of wireshark
<Joshmuffin> bh3w, i would reccomend a backtrack live cd
<daddy> never heard of that
<Joshmuffin> theres also etterape
<bh3w> wise_crypt i meant cisco's packet tracer, a network simulation evironment
<Joshmuffin> bh3w, backtrack has one, im not sure what its called though
<crazed_> my ass!
<crazed_> oops :/
<h00k> !language | crazed_
<ubottu> crazed_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<daddy> yea i was using that when i was taking classes for my cisco certifaction
<netsnail> but i known, there isn't really one command - showing the desktop, it's a built-in of the window manager, not a executable.
<wise_crypt> bh3w: i see, is in windows exist if yes just install it using wine use winetrick to handel windows dependencies issue
<wise_crypt> *winetricks
<tyler_d2> what is a good walkthrough for re-broacasting wifi, ie. My internet in through wire, want to connect to the machine via wifi and share the web
<tyler_d2> using 64 bit 10.04
<zark> hello everybody i want to know how to crack wep with aircrack-ng
<rww> !ics | tyler_d2
<ubottu> tyler_d2: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<choonming> is anybody familiar with using libpam-usb with ssh? cant seem to get it working properly for remote connectivity
<h00k> zark: this is not the correct channel.
<tyler_d2> ty rww
<rww> zark: aircrack-ng's website has tutorials; I'd go there.
<daddy> for the aircrack person, there is a website for that.  use google, I don't want to talk about that here
<zark> ok
<APJ> ll
<daddy> just use gftp, for the person trying to use  libpam-usb
<APJ> zark: there are tutorials on youtube and the forums for aircrack
<choonming> daddy, im trying to conduct a research on the 2-factor authentication with ssh using libpam-usb
<melfy> anyone know how to make ubuntu always boot up without asking to select default/recoverymode/memtest?
<lost> good question melfy
<h00k> !grub2 | melfy
<ubottu> melfy: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<scunizi> melfy: lost that's a grub thing.. change the timing to 1 sec. or 0
<lizhi> hello all ,i move my system from widnow to ubuntu ,
<Joeman7777> hey, does anyone know how to make ubuntu load and arrange icons on the right side of the desktop instead of the left?
<lizhi> but have some image and swf can't play
<melfy> h00k: scunizi  ty
<lizhi> please help me
<h00k> !flash | lizhi
<ubottu> lizhi: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<lizhi> yes
<lizhi> image and flash
<emarkd> hello
<H2OyJaBoN> is posible to list all the event on upstart boot process?
<Joshmuffin> !restricted | lizhi
<ubottu> lizhi: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lizhi> but i browser image use IE it ok
<APJ> what about the medibuntu repositories for multimedia?
<lizhi> thanks ubottu
<Joshmuffin> haha
<Joshmuffin> lizhi, ubottu isnt a person, its a bot
<h00k> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<APJ> haha
<lizhi> my god
<lizhi> my ubuntu server is 10.04 LTS
<lost> i have successfuly build nvidia driver from nvidia. but now i want to do the same with the one provided from ubuntu
<lizhi> use apache web server
<lizhi> thanks all
<h00k> lizhi: please try to keep everything on one line
<Joshmuffin> Why is there 4 flood bots
<lizhi> everyone can visit www.3525.com
<h00k> lizhi: Do not spam in here
<lizhi> i use dedecms
<tyler_d2> so I have walked through on setting up the broacast settings for wireless, however I cannot configure the BSSID, when I try to do this in order to share the connection, the "Apply" button goes gray... cannot click it. What am I supposed to configure from within here?
<lost> anyone can give me hint on how to refresh xorg server
<maco> lost: refresh?
<maco> lost: logging out and back in will cause it to be restarted
<lost> maco: no i mean rewrite over modules name
<Joshmuffin>  anyone able to help with my grub problem?
<codebrainz_> Joshmuffin, what's the prob?
<jrbaker8> i cant see any wireless networks on ubuntu and when i push the wireless button on my laptop it doesnt work
<maco> lost: er... you mean you want to compile a replacement X server?
<Joshmuffin> codebrainz_, can i like you to my forum thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9503735#post9503735
<lost> maco you got it
<maco> lost: download the source code from x.org and have at?
<codebrainz_> Joshmuffin, I'm too sure about grub2, but it might be worthwhile to install a simpler bootloader to get up and running (imo)
<codebrainz_> Joshmuffin, *not too sure about grub2
<Joshmuffin> codebrainz_, eg? grub1, lilo
<Joshmuffin> ?
<codebrainz_> Joshmuffin, I like extlinux, but grub legacy or lilo are fine.  If you like grub2, have you tried re-installing it from a livecd?
<jrbaker8> can anyone help me figure out why i cant turn on my wireless now that ive installed ubuntu
<jrbaker8> is there a setup i need to go through
<H2OyJaBoN> jrbaker8: you should active the device on the network manager(if its recognoized)
<sasi_> I am  using ubuntu 10.0, in dell inspiron. in my laptop sound coming in microphone, but not coming in speakers.  any solutions
<frmdstryr> if i have a packaged.tar.gz in ~/Downloads, what command do i need to extract it to ~/Desktop ?
<H2OyJaBoN> sasi_: have you tried to turn on your mixers?
<sasi_> no
<H2OyJaBoN> you should!
<llamas612> so i just did an install of Xubuntu and i wanted to install gnome as well
<sasi_> no modifications in alsa mixer. i have seen
<llamas612> but for som reason i cant find gnome in the repos
<frmdstryr> i dont think you can install both
<ShrekLappy> yes u can
<ShrekLappy> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ShrekLappy> kubuntu-desktop for kde
<H2OyJaBoN> sasi_:  may be you have to set your master channel (i'm running a dell too whithout problems ;) )
<ShrekLappy> youll pick which session at your login screen (which should be gdm anyway already i believe)
<llamas612> yea it cant seem to find it
<llamas612> i assumed that my repos were setup incorrectly
<llamas612> but its a fresh install
<ShrekLappy> they should be by default
<llamas612> i've updated them too
<ShrekLappy> did u apt-get update first?
<ShrekLappy> ok
<ShrekLappy> hmm
<llamas612> its really odd
<ShrekLappy> did u try doing: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?
<llamas612> yeap
<sasi_> how do i set
<ShrekLappy> what did it throw back at you?
<llamas612> E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-desktop
<ShrekLappy> huh
<llamas612> is there anyway i can find the default sources.lst
<llamas612> that comes with ubuntu
<llamas612> i mean, i looked through it and it looks fine
<ShrekLappy> its /etc/apt/sources.list
<ShrekLappy> is your sources i think
<sasi_> from last 10 days i have been this problem
<ShrekLappy> (always used to be at least)
<sasi_> before that i dont have any problem
<H2OyJaBoN> sasi_: in the terminal gnome-volume-control
<llamas612> well actually i meant the default ubuntu loads with
<llamas612> basically
<sasi_> k
<llamas612> i wanted to overwrite my sources
<llamas612> with a clean, default one
<llamas612> i doubt its that
<Leif> Google isn't very helpful.  I have a folder of files and subfolders, I need to put all of them in a foo.img file, dd can't help because that only seems to work with single files.
<Leif> Cna nyone help me?  THanks.
<llamas612> but i cant think of anythuing else
<ShrekLappy> llamas612, http://pastebin.org/357475
<ShrekLappy> thats my sources.list
<ShrekLappy> i have ubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop available to me
<codebrainz_> Leif, do you need a filesystem in the image file?
<Leif> codebrainz_, Yes, or rather, I need the folders to stay more or less intact
<sasi_> then
<Leif> codebrainz_, Mainlsy so I can copy it to the android emulator
<Leif> mainly*
<sasi_> i observed properties
<sasi_> all combinations i have enabled
<sasi_> but no use
<sasi_> what should i do
<SlidingHorn> !enter | sasi_
<ubottu> sasi_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<codebrainz_> Leif, use dd to make a blank image file, use mkfs to format it, and use mount -o loop to mount it to a dir. then just cp -R the one dir to the mountpoint
<sasi_> kk
<H2OyJaBoN> sasi_: try your PCM, Master turning on...
<codebrainz_> Leif, that's assuming you don't need a partition table in the image
<Joshmuffin> can anyone help me with adding enteries to grub legacy
<Whitor> Hi... I have an app that when executed from a TTY console, it plays video in that console window.... If I run the same command in a Terminal window... the app opens its X interface ... how can I force the app to stay in the terminal window?
<llamas612> Shrek, thanks a lot for that but it didn;t seem to work
<Leif> codebrainz_, Hmm...okay
<Whitor> the app is vlc btw
<OEP> For a long while, my sound has been a crackly mess. I see lots of similar problems on forums, but most are old. Has anyone had this happen to them recently?
<Leif> maybe
<Leif> codebrainz_, (It's not as trivial to me as it is to use. ;) )
<Joshmuffin> OEP, pulsaudio?
<Leif> codebrainz_, but I'll get ther.
<Leif> there*
<codebrainz_> Leif, i can help you, just giving an overview
<Leif> codebrainz_, Ah, okay
<OEP> Joshmuffin: Seems like I have that. It's a pretty standard installation..
<codebrainz_> Leif, dd if=/dev/zero of=yourimage.img bs=1M count=howmanymegs
<Joshmuffin> !sound !pulseaudio | OEP
<Leif> codebrainz_, But isn't dd supposed to take an infile?
<Leif> oh, okay. :)
<Joshmuffin> !sound  | OEP
<ubottu> OEP: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<codebrainz_> Leif, be very careful that you don't mixup if and of
<Joshmuffin> !pulseaudio | OEP
<ubottu> OEP: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<NetRoY> whitor: you can ssh to localhost without forwarded X :P
<OEP> OK I'll check it out. Thanks..
<wildbat> my desktop PC don't have the option to suspend the machine~ what should i do to enable it?
<Joshmuffin> OEP, Come back if its not help
<Joshmuffin> :)
<Leif> codebrainz_, AH, good, I got it created...now for mounting. :)
<codebrainz_> Leif, once that is done you have a blank image, then do mkfs -t yourfstype yourimage.img
<Whitor> NetRoY, there is a command to do it all on one line ... I had it on another system in the past (but I don't have that cmd scrollback here)
<codebrainz_> Leif, to format it, once it's formatted, then do; sudo mount -o loop yourimage.img /some/folder
<rollman> is there a man for assembly status calls
<codebrainz_> Leif, then just do, cp -R /the/dir/to/copy /some/folder
<tsimpson> rollman: assembly status calls?
<rollman> yeah
<Leif> codebrainz_, Okay, thanks.  (I'm still looking for the right keyword for the fstype at the moment though)
<tsimpson> rollman: what exactly is that?
<codebrainz_> Leif, prolly ext2
<Leif> codebrainz_, Hmm..I was thinking fat as it's android, but okay, thanks
<rollman> assembly language status calls or numbers to what they represent
<codebrainz_> Leif, yeah, whatever you need, i think it's 'vfat'
<Guest23742> sup you bun too
<tsimpson> rollman: what status calls exactly?
<codebrainz_> rollman, are you talking about IOCTLs or something?
<haywirepc> hello everyone.
<rollman> like movl $1, %eax is a status call to exit
<tsimpson> rollman: you mean system calls
<rollman> yes
<Leif> codebrainz_, Ah, okay, that works, thanks.  Now when I try to mount it, it complains about the mount point not existing.
<NetRoY> Whitor: most UI+console programs look for env DISPLAY
<skullbox> does anyone know how to activate a 3 monitor setup with 2 Nvidia 8800 cards? i have 2 working with twinview but i cant figure out the 3rd
<Leif> codebrainz_, So should I put it in an already existing folder?
<haywirepc> anyone know how I can get cinelerra for ubuntu?
<codebrainz_> rollman, http://www.intel.com/products/processor/manuals/
<arunkumar413> i want have only single panel on my desktop
<tsimpson> codebrainz_: syscalls are OS specific
<Leif> codebrainz_, sudo mount -o loop system.img /media/and
<rollman> k thx i check it out
<SlidingHorn> arunkumar413, simply right click the panel you dont want and select "remove panel"
<bastidrazor> !cinelerra > haywirepc
<ubottu> haywirepc, please see my private message
<codebrainz_> Leif, yes, make sure the mount point dir exists before mounting
<NetRoY> Whitor you can either unset DISPLAY or prefix DISPLAY=: in you are command
<Whitor> NetRoY, that might work
<arunkumar413> SlidingHorn: but where will the minimised windows go
<codebrainz_> tsimpson, i'm not sure exactly what he means to be honest
<Whitor> NetRoY, how can I unset that in a terminal ?
<NetRoY> Whitor: shud work for most apps
<tsimpson> rollman: generally, you should use the C library calls to save you the trouble. or just look at /usr/include/asm/unistd_32.h (for 32bit)
<arunkumar413> SlidingHorn: i want to remove the the panel which contains the minimised windows
<SlidingHorn> arunkumar413, you can add the "window list" applet to the remaining panel by right clicking it and selecting "add to panel" and finding the window list app
<tsimpson> codebrainz_: it's a very, very low level interface to the kernel
<NetRoY> Whitor: "unset DISPLAY; vlc" or "DISPLAY=: VLC" ... go for second one though
<Whitor> NetRoY, that did it ! unset DISPLAY;
<arunkumar413> SlidingHorn: ok,thanks
<gbillings> how do i install vista inside ubuntu?
<Guest23742> gbillings, you dont
<SlidingHorn> gbillings, you can't...you can dual boot though
<gbillings> what about a VM? possible?
<codebrainz_> tsimpson, this i know.  I wasn't sure if he meant syscalls or general ASM opcodes or what.
<Whitor> NetRoY, then #~vlc mediafile.mpg .... plays in ascii in a terminal window in X nice !
<arunkumar413> SlidingHorn: also want a single menu.
<Whitor> NetRoY, thanks
<NetRoY> Whitor: lol .. but don't use unset if you would reuse the terminal for any ui apps next... or just open a new tab :)
<NetRoY> cheers
<tsimpson> codebrainz_: well putting 1 into %eax to make the program exit it Linux kernel specific, so I got what he meant
<SlidingHorn> arunkumar413, right click the current menu bar (with the 3 different submenus) and select "remove from panel"  then right click the panel, "add to panel" and select "Main Menu"
<robertzaccour> how do i delete a theme i installed? its in the themes list but no option that i see of to uninstall it
<gbillings> Is installing Windows Vista inside VirtualBox a realistic goal or is it basicly impossible? I have 2gb of ram and 250GB HD running Ubuntu 10.04.
<Guest23742> gbillings, sounds good
<SwedeMike> gbillings: sounds like ram might be low, vista really needs 2 gig to run properly.
<tsimpson> gbillings: it's possible sure, just don't expect blazing performance
<gbillings> will my system be slow and laggy? or would it be better to go with XP?
<SlidingHorn> arunkumar413, once you get all the applets you want, you can right click them, select "move" to place them where you want them, and, if you wish, right click again and select "lock to panel" so you can't move them (until you "unlock" them)
<scunizi> gbillings: xp would be better
<ShrekLappy> can someone recommend a good xml editor for ubuntu?
<gbillings> ok gottit will do that tonite thanks everyone!
<ShrekLappy> besides eclipse...which im downloading and its taking forever
<SlidingHorn> !best | shrek
<ubottu> shrek: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Leif> codebrainz_, Great, so now how can I unmount it when I'm done?
<codebrainz_> Leif, sudo umount /the/mount/point
<ShrekLappy> good != best
<Guest23742> ubuntu rocks but no games
<tsimpson> ShrekLappy: I use kate, but gedit would also do. they aren't specific XML editors, but they do have syntax highlighting and code-folding (at lease kate does)
<Leif> codebrainz_, Ah, thanks, I was looking for an unmount command. ;)
<arunkumar413> SlidingHorn: there are three menus to the left:applications,places and system. instead of three i want a single menu to do the things,i that i can save some space on the panel
<SlidingHorn> ShrekLappy, you can use any text editor...I believe gedit has a plugin for syntax highliting
<csp> Hi, does anyone know where to get libopensync 1.0 for Lucid?
<Guest23742> csp, synaptic
<Guest23742> next!
<NetRoY> Guest23742: Wait for steam client.. you'll have all games you want
<ShrekLappy> weird, the xml files i open are all garbage chars (using gedit), so i figured i needed a different editor
<SlidingHorn> arunkumar413, that's what the last thing was telling you about was for...the 3 menu applet is called "menu bar" whereas the single button menu is called "main menu"  rt click "menu bar" > Remove from panel.  rt click panel > add to panel > select Main Menu
<csp> Guest23742: the repository only has the older version, which segfault badly
<csp> I recently updated my system, and now msynctool just crashed because of libopensync0
<zbanks1> I'm trying to run playonlinux (which allows running programs thru wine), which I've done fine in the past. I moved the install to a separate computer, which has integrated intel graphics instead of nvidia. Now, however, I cannot use playonlinux, as it tries to load "NV-GLX", which isn't in use since there isn't a nvidia card.
<zbanks1> (GLX is installed, though)
<csp> I'm looking to see if anyone has a ppa for the opensync
<arunkumar413> SlidingHorn: ok,done
<xjiujiu> hi
<csp> any opensync developer here???
<tsimpson> csp: search on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<csp> thanks, I'm taking a look
<Guest23742> helpbuntu? just let me know
<arunkumar413> SlidingHorn: i cant set windows button as short cut to activate the main menu.i'm using 10.4
<SlidingHorn> arunkumar413, I'm not sure what you mean?
<SlidingHorn> oh...
<SlidingHorn> arunkumar413, I got you...hold on one sec I'll see if I can figure it out
<arunkumar413> SlidingHorn: k
<csp> tsimpson: there doesn't seem to have anything newer there
<tsimpson> csp: then you'll have to compile it yourself if you want it
<csp> tsimpson: I'd love to, but there are too many dependencies... :(
<OEP> OK, here's what I can say. MOSTLY the sound works. Music on average plays OK, unless I seek to a different position to a song then it has a likelihood of getting crackly. If I close out mid-song, it will sometimes freeze up on this one sound.
<csp> but will probably have to do it somehow, if I want to use that stupid sync tool, and it's the only option available...
<OEP> I've been playing around on ZSNES, and I've found that different sampling frequencies work better than others... that's about it really.
<Joshua_Roberts> thanks for the help.  I would like to extend my gratitude to everyone who has helped me make the full transition to linux.  This channel has been a big help in the last few days, and I am sure it will continue to do so.  I hope to be able to do the same for others as well.  Thanks again..
<Guest23742> Joshua_Roberts, no prob need helpbuntu just let us know
<emilio_> algun latino en el chat
<OEP> emilio_: #ubuntu-es ?
<mrpogi> hi, i have a problem with nautilus. It won't start.
<SlidingHorn> arunkumar413, Got it... Alt+F2 (in the box, type) gconf-editor. in the left frame select:  apps > metacity > global_keybindings.  In the right box, find panel_main_menu.  click the value (should either say disabled or <Alt>F1) and change the value to Super_L
<AndroUser> Hello, anyone here reccommend an antivirus to get another windows partition going?
<SlidingHorn> AndroUser, clamav
<mrpogi> hi, I can't open nautilus file manager. what is the problem? I'm using ubuntu 10.04
<OEP> mrpogi: got any more details?
<SlidingHorn> !patience | mrpogi
<ubottu> mrpogi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<arunkumar413> SlidingHorn: any luck?
<SlidingHorn> arunkumar413, read up...
<H2OyJaBoN> AndroUser: nod32 mightbe
<mrpogi> sorry.
<AndroUser> tried it, like it but how do i get it to actually fix the viruses instead of just telling me theyre there?
<OEP> AndroUser: Like quaruntine them or repair them?
<mrpogi> in the panel there is a message saying starting file manager, over and over again.
<darren__> hi all...i am new to ubuntu and i was wondering if i need a anti virus or not
<Guest23742> darren__, yeah
<emilio_> alguien que me recomiende algun antivirus para el linux
<AndroUser> yes.  I use clamscan on my website uploads to prevent them from being uploaded so ive never actually had to remove something.
<Guest23742> emilio_, clamav
<darren__> Guest23742 what would you recommend
<SlidingHorn> !es | emilio_
<ubottu> emilio_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<hotfloppy> darren__: i dont use any antivirus & my box is fine.. but if you would like to try, check clamAV..
<Guest23742> darren__, take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<arunkumar413> SlidingHorn: ya,it working
<OEP> AndroUser: so you do want to quaruntine them? it's in the man pages.. I know it can do it.
<Guest23742> good luck and stay safe
<Guest23742> next!
<SlidingHorn> arunkumar413, good :)  happy to hear it's working for ya
<AndroUser> OK, ill take a look tomorrow, ive got worse problems now.  I accidentally the hidden bootloader and now my computers in some Gateway recovery thing I didnt even know existed.
<arunkumar413> SlidingHorn: now my desktop looks cool
<joker> Hey can anyone help me with a small issue with 10.04 NR?
<joker> or is NR a different channel?
<SlidingHorn> arunkumar413, let's see what you got.  Press the Print Screen key and upload the picture to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin
<mrpogi> hello? nautilus won't start. what logs do i need to look at in order to see what's wrong?
<SlidingHorn> joker: well let's try it out...what's the problem?  (next time just ask the full question)  :)
<neeraj> #seeta
<AndroUser> So are they going to focus on the UI for the next version?
<Guest23742> joker, y
<brandonj> mrpogi: what do you see when you run it from ther terminal
<brandonj> the*
<joel750> hello to all
<joker> SlidingHorn: Well I think it's a pretty common problem but all the fixes I've seen are for karmic, and they don't seem to work for 10.04. My issue is that my wireless drivers aren't installed. I'm running an HP Mini 110-1134CL
<emilio_> gracias por la informacon frends <Guest23742> darren__
<joel750> anyone here care to chat?
<SlidingHorn> mrpogi, open your terminal (Menu>accessories>terminal) type "nautilus" (without quotes) and paste any error messages to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<mrpogi> SlidingHorn: ok
<ZykoticK9> !ot > joel750
<ubottu> joel750, please see my private message
<Guest23742> de nada
<joel750> have a question for linux users here
<wildbat> my desktop PC don't have the option to suspend the machine~ what should i do to enable it?
<emilio_> de que pais sos amigo
<joel750> do any of you know a sudo command to make a web cam work for Ubuntu 9.10?
<joker> joel750: I used to know how to do it but it's been awhile
<joker> oh...
<joker> haha
<joker> guess he left
<FloodBot3> joker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mrpogi> brandonj SlidingHorn: this is what i get when i run nautilus from the terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/454803/
<SlidingHorn> joker:  is  your card listed under here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported     If not, you may have to try to use the windows driver using ndiswrapper
<hotfloppy> i used to using Cheese to take my own pictures & videos using webcam :P
<hkas> on my asus u1f dont work webcam ^(
<Guest23742> América, amigo
<hkas> ive get cheesse
<hotfloppy> hkas: on other application, is the cam work ?
<arunkumar413> SlidingHorn: http://imagebin.org/102690
<hkas> no :( but system detect it like usb cam 2
<joker> SlidingHorn: Yes but it says its restricted
<SlidingHorn> arunkumar413, excellent :)
<hotfloppy> hkas: is it built in or usb one ?
<mrpogi> SlidingHorn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/454803/
<joker> SlidingHorn: I've gotten it to work in karmic, just can't get it to work now.
<hkas> built shure
<darren__> can sum one tell me how to get my camera working in 9.10
<SlidingHorn> mrpogi, what are you attempting to access something other than your local filesystem?
<arunkumar413> SlidingHorn: thanks,
<SlidingHorn> mrpogi, saw it the first time -- settle ;-)
<daddy> make sure if there is a driver for your camera for ubuntu that it's installed.
<arunkumar413> SlidingHorn: any idea how to arrange icon on the desktop
<daddy> then, I would use the cheese application, to see it in action
<hkas> where's found cam drive for ubuntu?
<SlidingHorn> arunkumar413, you can right click the desktop, select "keep aligned" and drag them where you want them...it's like using "align to grid" in windows
<th> hi all. does anybody use Playstation Media Server?
<jrbaker8> i cant get my wireless card configured on 10.04
<osmario> Hello. How to avoid the screen 'unlock desktop' at Ubuntu 10.04?
<mrpogi> SlidingHorn, sorry. yeah I have nfs exported from another machine. but it was working fine yesterday.
<daddy> look in the software center, then synaptic package manager
<emilio_> de Am�rica, frends yo soy de argentina <Guest23742>
<darren__> i plug my camera in and i dont get pictures and no one can send me webcam on amsn
<hkas> i cant found that, daddy
<arunkumar413> SlidingHorn: i want a compact layout
<SlidingHorn> mrpogi, sounds like the remote machine is either blocking your request or it's not properly connected to the network
<corpsegrindr> how much ram shoul be needed to run 10.04 for an htpc?
<SlidingHorn> corpsegrindr, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<daddy> can't find what hkas
<th> hi all. does anybody use Playstation Media Server?
<daddy> to <th> nope
<Guest23742> emilio_, mucho gusto
<hkas> driver for web cam :) sorry
<th> daddy: hows that?
<abhi_nav_> hello!
<jrbaker8> can someone help me configure my network card on 10.04?
<daddy> what kind of camera are you using hkas?
<daddy> Did it come on the computer or is it seperate
<hkas> built in asus u1f notebook
<SlidingHorn> arunkumar413, might i suggest moving some of the unnecessary icons (they should be in ~/Desktop) to other folders so there's not so much clutter?
<th> jrbaker8: what kind of conf?
<elric> I am havin trouble with my soundcard.I cant seem to play two sounds simultaneously,and alsamixer is kinda screwed up
<hkas> anyone nows is app for google voice and video chat?
<jrbaker8> its seriously a no name computer i got for 400 bucks a few years ago, there is no logos on it or anything it just a black computer
<emilio_> EE.UU frends   <Guest23742>SOS AMIGO DE U.S.
<jrbaker8> laptop
<SlidingHorn> jrbaker8, check out this page to start off: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<mrpogi> SlidingHorn: i can still access the nfs from the terminal. I can mount and unmount it... where else should I look?
<osmario> hi all. Can someone help me to avoid screen 'unlock desktop' ate ubuntu 10.04?
<jrbaker8> ok thanks
<th> jrbaker8: you should google that
<nmartin> Hey! So I got Ubuntu installed and am using Compiz effects (very stoked). I was wondering.. can someone tell me how to switch my monitor orientation. Meaning I want to reverse left and right monitors?
<nmartin> IM using the nvidia twinview
<th> nmartin: go to settings
<nmartin> @th yes
<th> nmartin: "Monitors" or something like that. you can drag them
<zus> ive got a question for the video people,...im trying to copy an .avi from a hard drive thats failing i get an "error splicing file:input/output error"   when i copies, i can watch the movie/tv show (has happened with a few of them) but if i forward or rewind the film looks like water swishing on a broken display. is there a fix? one file i was able to keep trying till it copied fine, but it dont work  all the time.
<th> nmartin: yes. preferences -> monitors
<daddy> to hkas don't know what to tell you, I would see if there is any luck with going to system-> Administration-> hardware drivers
<nmartin> @th thanks
<nmartin> @th it worked
<daddy> sorry hkas
<th> nmartin: np
<nmartin> Now i gotta restart x :)
<joker> So I found the package I need for my drivers, but (and I feel like a real noob for this) I can't seem to properly install the tar.gz... I usually use .deb files but there wasn't one availible.
<darren__> why am i not getting invites to view other webcams on linux but i can get them on virtual machine for windows
<hkas> nothing daddy, i'll found anywhere
<tyler_d2> can someone help me share my internet from eth0 to my wireless card ?
<ZykoticK9> osmario, (i'm not sure but you might be looking for) system / preferences / screen saver - uncheck "Lock screen when..."
<SlidingHorn> mrpogi: I'm not finding any answers @ this point...maybe someone else will come along...you can also try posting in the forum: http://ubuntuforums.org
<daddy> try the ubuntu forums for your comuter forums hkas
<bullgard> Ubuntu 10.04 writes on the virtual console 1: "T43 login: mountall: Disconnect from Plymouth." Does this message mean that the program Plymouth has not been executed at all?
<nomnex> help with graphic on Karmic
<osmario> ok. thanks.
<daddy> sorry ........computer model.
<hkas> sure! good luck daddy!
<daddy> yea you too
<tyler_d2> I have created a new wireless network with a password, and can connect to it from my laptop, but am unable to browse. changing from ad-hoc to infrastructure does not work, the network does not appear on the list at that point.
<Guest23742> hola, amigo de la argentina
<jmad980> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mrpogi> SlidingHorn: thank you for your time. can you point me to any logs i can check? so someone can help me better. thanks again.
<darren__> does anyone know why i cant connect
<th> any PS3 media server users here?
<bazhang> !ar | Guest23742
<ubottu> Guest23742: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<daddy> to tyler_d2, sounds like hardware malfunction
<SlidingHorn> mrpogi: you can try this command and it will post the errors to a designated txt file: dmsg | grep "nautilus" > filename.txt
<tyler_d2> daddy: not a h/w malfunction as I am able to use all other aspects of this card
<tyler_d2> daddy: ie. I can connect to another network using it and ad-hoc works
<mrpogi> SlidingHorn: ok thank you.
<ZykoticK9> darren__, your best bet might be to try running windows firefox with wine and see if that will work.  check out winetrick at http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks good luck man.
<corpsegrindr> im trying to set up a htpc that will run xbmc for hd streaming. The problem i am having is it only has 516k of ram, will xubuntu be a better option then ubuntu?
<SlidingHorn> mrpogi, sorry, replace dmsg with dmesg **
<SlidingHorn> mrpogi, (no asterisks)  ...sorry for multiple lines folks
<joker> so what's the easiest way to install a .tar.gz package?
<daddy> tyler_d2: if everything is good, you might have to just reboot everything and go from there.  could just be a minor error
<SlidingHorn> joker: tar -xzf filename
<wildbat> my desktop PC don't have the option to suspend the machine~ what should i do to enable it?
<darren__> ZykoticK9 im trying to find out why my cam wont work in linux and wont connect in msn
<joker> SlidingHorn: Does that need to be in a specific folder or will the terminal find it?
<VCoolio> joker: it's an archive, extract then look what to do with it, there may be a README file
<SlidingHorn> joker:   in your terminal, use the 'cd' command (without quotes) to move to the folder that contains the tar.gz archive (kinda like a zip file in windows) and then run the command
<ZykoticK9> darren__, ahh sorry thought you where trying some web based webcam.  have you tried amsn?
<SlidingHorn> joker: actually if you double click the file, it should offer to extract it with archivemanager
<tyler_d2> daddy: so what did you do to configure yours, I'm under the assumption you are using this?
<joker> SlidingHorn, it does but I'm not quite sure what to do with the extracted files, lol
<SlidingHorn> joker: from there, VCoolio is correct...there should be a README file that will have further instructions
<ZykoticK9> darren__, also you can't do the 2 way video/voice connections in linux as far as i know
<darren__> ZyloticK9 yes i cant connect to anyone and no one can connect to me in amsn..and linux wont find my webcam either
<daddy> not at my house but I got everything running at my job site
<ZykoticK9> joker, for installing .tar.gz check out the checkinstall wrapper to create a DEB then package management is aware of it!
<bullgard> Ubuntu 10.04 writes on the virtual console 1: "T43 login: mountall: Disconnect from Plymouth." Does this message mean that the program Plymouth has not been executed at all?
<daddy> tyler_d2: my bad did you get last?
<ZykoticK9> bullgard, do you see a plymouth logo?
<tyler_d2> daddy: no
<Danbuntu1> IS there a way to look at the graphics config in the LIve Cd so I can back it up?
<bullgard> ZykoticK9: No, I do not.
<daddy> tyler_d2: I got everything working at my job site.  I have a different much simpler set up for my house.
<Danbuntu1> I tried /etc/X11/xorg.conf and it was a blank file.
<tyler_d2> daddy: can you be more specific please
<daddy> tyler_d2: what equipment are you using?
<thoriumchameleon> alrighty so how long does it normally take for 10.04 to load the install screen?
<daddy> only a few sec's
<thoriumchameleon> grr
<thoriumchameleon> i hope my disc is corrupt then!
<darren__> ZykoticK9 what can i do...how do i get my webcam to work in linux
<daddy> how old is your computer
<thoriumchameleon> its new haha
<thoriumchameleon> built it myself
<thoriumchameleon> is there a checksum for the torrent?
<tyler_d2> daddy: ubuntu 10.04 64 bit - a wired (eth0) and a working wifi card (master supported)
<ZykoticK9> Danbuntu1, (untested!) if you use the command "lspci -vnvn" from the livecd and find the VGA section it will tell you what kernel driver is in use (if you just want the driver name)
<daddy> notebook or desktop?
<thoriumchameleon> dady: who are you talking to?
<thoriumchameleon> *daddy
<tyler_d2> daddy: heavy desktop server
<Danbuntu1> I need all the info I can get because when i use it on the PC and the nvidia drivers I only get 640x480 resolution.  I was told the problem was EDID wasn't found.
<ZykoticK9> Danbuntu1, you should look into generating an xorg file for your setup
<Danbuntu1> How do I do that?
<SlidingHorn> !res | Danbuntu1
<ubottu> Danbuntu1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ZykoticK9> Danbuntu1, if you are using proprietary nvidia just use the command "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<Danbuntu1> Right now I am re-installing without the monitor on my kvm.  (Keyboard/Video/Mouse switch)
<tyler_d2> Danbuntu1: synergy ;)
 * thoriumchameleon decides to find a checksum and burn a new disc -.-
<Danbuntu1> I tried the nvidia settings and max res is 640x480.
<Danbuntu1> Windows max res is 2048x1536
<ZykoticK9> Danbuntu1, once you've got an xorg file run nvidia setting with "gksu nvidia-settings" then save the settings you need to the xorg (there is a button)
<abhi_nav__> I type devanagari using ibus. in all aps it works great, except open office. there sometimes wrong words, or overwriting words or clashes etc. how to solve this?
<yackrr_> nautilus stalls in folders with many files (Music), for almost 30 seconds.  any way to improve nautilus performance? (gnome commander and ls are much much faster)
<Danbuntu1> When it re-installs and if I still have a problem I will get back on.
<joker> So I'm running into an issue here... I thought I set my root pass but I didn't how do I do that?
<ZykoticK9> Danbuntu1, ok so it's more a monitor issue then
<Danbuntu1> Yes
<abhi_nav__> do I need ti install some special devanagari fonts for open office?
<Danbuntu1> Might be the KVM as well.
<ZykoticK9> Danawar, LOL kvm!
<tyler_d2> joker: you need to restart into single user mode(selected from boot in the grub menu) or alternately using sudo
<Danbuntu1> I am re-installing Ubuntu without monitor on the KVM to see if that works.
<arunkumar413> SlidingHorn: i have some issue with chrome that's very irritating
<th> If I do "command &" how do I stop the output?
<LittleWolf> I'd like to know if it possible to access files in windows from Ubuntu in a dual boot machine
<tyler_d2> joker: if you can do **from terminal** sudo su - ; passwd
<Danbuntu1> Yes LittleWolf
<Danbuntu1> I do it.
<doyle> LittleWolf: yes, most linux distributions can read NTFS and FAT32
<SlidingHorn> arunkumar413, well here's not really the best place to ask, but you've been polite all night...I'll take a shot...what's the issue?
<doyle> Has anyone managed to get koffice 2.2 installed on lucid?
<SlidingHorn> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<doyle> not kubuntu, just Ubuntu
<joker> tyler_d2 thanks :)
<tyler_d2> joker: np
<Danbuntu1> On myXP machine I am running Mint 9 as well as XP and Mint sees XP, just not reversed.
<arunkumar413> SlidingHorn: this is the erorr i'm getting frequently when i try to sign in to google accounts using chrome browser in 10.4 http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/UEs98qGd
<th> If I do "command &" how do I stop the output?
<doyle> SlidingHorn: that doesn't apply. I really do want to know if "anyone" has managed to do it. I'll rephraise it.
<SlidingHorn> Danbuntu1, you can try something like ext2ifs
<doyle> Is it possible to install koffice 2.2 on lucid, and if so, who has manged this?
<daddy> tyler_d2: ok I was getting lost there, on my network whoever is the administrator should be able to decide what the users of the network are able to access depending on the software.  In the program I use If everything is function properly on the server hardware then the people connected to the network are able to access the internet.  If there is somebody who the administrator has not approved of then errors will appear
<Danbuntu1> SlidingHorn, ext2fs only works on Ext2 and 3 partitions and not on Ext4.
<bullgard> Ubuntu 10.04 writes on the virtual console 1: "T43 login: mountall: Disconnect from Plymouth." Does this message mean that the program Plymouth has not been executed at all?
<ZykoticK9> th, could you rephrase?  the & put the program into the background, do you want to kill that program?
<Joshmuffin> th, press ctrl and c to stop a command
<th> ZykoticK9 Joshmuffin I dont want to kill it
<LittleWolf> Could someone explain to me/direct me/help me out making windows files accessible from Ubuntu? The last time I tried to do it, it made my ubuntu freeze and I had to reinstall it.
<tyler_d2> daddy: that makes no relevant sense to my situation unfortunately. The issue is not in the administration, it is in the configuration of the ics through the wifi
<Joshmuffin> !enter > bullgard
<ubottu> bullgard, please see my private message
<Joshmuffin> !paste > bullgard
<SlidingHorn> arunkumar413, give this a read and let me know if it works: http://roezer.com/LostBlog/error-neterr_ssl_protocol_error/
<anjilslaire> doyle: try http://techie-buzz.com/foss/install-koffice-2-2-in-kubuntu-10-04.html
<Danbuntu1> If you load up Nautilus you should see the Windows partition mention.  Something like 500GB filesystem
<th> ZykoticK9, Joshmuffin, just want to stop output. it keeps printing to that terminal until the program is killed. sry for my english
<SlidingHorn> Joshmuffin, I only saw him post one line...........?
<Danbuntu1> Depending on the size of the partition LittleWolf
<Danbuntu1> Hard Drive I meant
<ZykoticK9> th, not sure man, i'd just open a new terminal ;)
<bullgard> Joshmuffin: Are you new in operating ubottu?
<VCoolio> th: next time start command with this behind it:  >/dev/null 2>&1 &
<th> VCoolio, hmm whats that?
<anjilslaire> @doyle: its in backports, essentially
<LittleWolf> This is the first time I try Linux. Ever. I just installed it yesterday and I already managed to break it quite a few times.
<Joshmuffin> bullgard, SlidingHorn sorry that was my bad, my screen glitched and it looked like he had sent the same line of code multiple times when infact it was someone else and they had only sent it once
<doyle> anjilslaire: I've enabled backports, but I only see 2.1.2
<VCoolio> th: it puts error and normal output to /dev/null, which is nothing
<ZykoticK9> th, VCoolio command is good!  it redirects to dev/null the linux blackhole
<Danbuntu1> LIttleWolf are you running via Wubi install or partitioned install?
<LittleWolf> I know that windows has a 9.4 GB partition, Ubuntu got a 17 GB one, and 240GB are files and crap.
<daddy> tyler_d2: ok what ics client are you using?
<LittleWolf> Wubi.
<th> ZykoticK9, VCoolio thank you! thats it!
<bullgard> LittleWolf: Welcome to Ubuntu! Enjoy!
<tyler_d2> daddy: network manager
<LittleWolf> Thanks, it's been a headache, but I'm liking it so far.
<Danbuntu1> I second that motion bullgard.
<Danbuntu1> Yes it can be,
<SlidingHorn> LittleWolf, That's half the fun of Linux systems: breaking it and learning how to fix it (at least if you're a geek like me)  :)
<daddy> tyler_d2: have you installed samba?
<scotts> what line do I need to add to my thunderbird apparmour file to allow it to launch links in firefox?
<Joshmuffin> LittleWolf, the windows partition should be accessible via the "places" menu
<tyler_d2> daddy: samba is windows filesharing, so no, I have not installed samba
<LittleWolf> It isn't, as so far as I can see.
<Danbuntu1> I have been around Linux for many years and still get headaches now and then from it, but it is a great OS.
<LittleWolf> It just says it is unreadable.
<doyle> anjilslaire: I enabled the backports and updated apt-get. When I viewthe koffice package in the package manager it shows 2.1.2. If I use 'sudo apt-get install koffice' will that give me a different version thatn what is presented in the package manager?
<Danbuntu1> LIttleWolf, at the top click on the Places, then Home Folder.
<Danbuntu1> New Window appears.  Do you see a mention of 9.4GB Filesystem?
<daddy> tyler_d2: ok what are you trying to do?  What are you trying to share, or get?
<anjilslaire> @doyle: looking
<VCoolio> doyle: should be the same; check with apt-cache policy koffice
<LittleWolf> Desktop, Documents, Downloads, Music, Pictures, Public, Templates, Videos, Examples and a bunch of hidden files.
<ZykoticK9> LittleWolf, if you are using Wubi accessing the host drive is handled differently then "normal" (sorry can't tell you the answer though)
<daddy> tyler_d2: if possible be general with your answer
<LittleWolf> crap
<LittleWolf> Is partitioning really hard?
<tyler_d2> daddy: I have 1 desktop server with a wired, and a wireless card. I access the internet on this machine through the wired card(eth0). I would like to share that internet connection with a laptop via wireless.
<Danbuntu1> One moment.  It works fine for me.  Let me reboot my XP to Mint and see how its done there,
<LittleWolf> I tried it, but I chickened out halfway and opted for Wubi.
<Samual> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=791805#3 -- I was just wondering if this answer is safe to use
<Joshmuffin> LittleWolf, it is quite simple once you understand it
<Samual> I have the same problem and want to fix it, just making sure running that would be fine.
<LittleWolf> That would be an obstacle for me.
<Joshmuffin> LittleWolf, Dual booting is by far a superior option
<doyle> VCoolio: yep, same. 2.1.2.
<LittleWolf> Better than wubi?
<Joshmuffin> LittleWolf, Yeh
<ZykoticK9> LittleWolf, much better
<LittleWolf> But I just got a sweet looking Desktop cube! Don't tell me I have to redo it all!
<Joshmuffin> !partitioning > LittleWolf
<ubottu> LittleWolf, please see my private message
<FrozenInferno> is there a way to automatically keep grub2 from listing older kernels?
<Joshmuffin> LittleWolf, you can backup compiz configuration
<ZykoticK9> LittleWolf, i think it is possible to migrate wubi to native install!  don't ask me how.
<daddy> tyler_d2: can't help you here, sorry to waste your time.
<Samual> Anyone? Is running this "sudo ln -s ~/.themes /root/.themes" safe? And would it work for moving your making sudo'd applications have the right theme?
<SlidingHorn> LittleWolf, it's a bit intimidating, but it's a better option....and yes, you would have to reconfigure any custom settings you've enabled.  I think there's a way to migrate a wubi install, but not sure
<VCoolio> LittleWolf: export your compiz settings, there is a button for it in the compiz manager; then partition, install ubuntu, import the file and done with the cube
<anjilslaire> doyle: synaptic shows 2.2 for me
<tyler_d2> I have 1 desktop server with a wired, and a wireless card. I access the internet on this machine through the wired card(eth0). I would like to share that internet connection with a laptop via wireless.
<LittleWolf> Really? I've been googling my linux questions so far, but people warned me not to do things without being sure they wouldn't harm my machine.
<doyle> anjilslaire: You're in 10.04?
<Danbuntu1> On my other system the partition is listed under Floppy Drive.
<doyle> shouldn't even matter
<skrippy11> I just upgraded my hp mini 311 to 10.04 and now my wireless and wired internet does not work.  I suspect I need to install the Broadcom driver, but how do I do that with no internet access?
<bullgard> Ubuntu 10.04 writes on the virtual console 1: "T43 login: mountall: Disconnect from Plymouth." Does this message mean that the program Plymouth has not been executed at all?
<Danbuntu1> Desktop, File System Network, Audio Disc, Floppy Drive 500GB filesystem
<FrozenInferno> is there a way to automatically keep grub2 from listing older kernels?
<SlidingHorn> Samual, In my opinion, you're taking an unnecessary risk....why do you want to link to the /root/.themes?
<anjilslaire> doyle: yes
<Samual> SlidingHorn, so that applications like synaptic can use my theme
<LittleWolf> I need to uninstall Wubi/Ubuntu before I partition, right?
<SlidingHorn> Samual, as far as I know, they should anyway....
<Joshmuffin> LittleWolf, Yeas, recomended
<Samual> SlidingHorn, no, if you install a theme it is for the user
<Samual> SlidingHorn, and sudo doesn't use it
<SlidingHorn> Samual, what kind of theme are you talking about?  I'm a bit confused....
<VCoolio> Samual: that won't work; just create a file /root/gtkrc-2.0 in which you specify what theme root apps should use; those themes should be in /usr/share/themes
<Joshmuffin> LittleWolf, Once you find your windows hdd from wubi i suggest comping home folder onto windows and then restoring certain configurations from the copied home folder
<SlidingHorn> oh...apparently I was alone in my confusion...never mind me Samual  :)
<Joshmuffin> I suggest copying**
<ZykoticK9> LittleWolf, Joshmuffin +1
<anjilslaire> doyle: I'd install & see, but I dont want to clutter up my netbook I'm on atm
<somethinginteres> I'm wondering about bluray playback in Lucid Lynx is it true at this stage only specific drives work after firmware flashes or has the situation improved? Thanks
<Samual> VCoolio, Ah
<FrozenInferno> is there a way to automatically keep grub2 from listing older kernels?
<SlidingHorn> Samual, for future reference, any time you're using an app with a GUI, you should use gksu instead of sudo
<VCoolio> Samual: put lines like this in that file: gtk-theme-name="Dust"    gtk-icon-theme-name="Human"
<Samual> SlidingHorn, already know that ^_^
<anjilslaire> it would be 359mb of crap to add, then * purge
<LittleWolf> Copy home folder onto windows?
<SlidingHorn> k :)
<LittleWolf> So WIndows can't access Ubuntu?
<Samual> VCoolio, precisely where should the file go again?
<VCoolio> Samual: /root/.gtkrc-2.0
<Samual> VCoolio, and don't worry, I know how to make the file.
<LittleWolf> Sorry for the newb questions :X
<LittleWolf> I'm more of a baker than a geek.
<ZykoticK9> somethinginteres, good luck man :)  not many people ask about bluray in this channel.  i'd check out the status of mplayer support.
<Samual> I thought /root/ was just / though?
<simar> From where can one access Upstream bug reports ????
<SlidingHorn> LittleWolf, good...send us cookies!  :-P
<doyle> anjilslaire: There shouldn't be any restarts required for synaptic to update version information right? I've never noticed versions missing in the past.
<VCoolio> Samual: no, in this case you're going to set 'user settings' for root
<Joshmuffin> LittleWolf, Windows can access Ubuntu with some configuration but visa versa would be much easier
<LittleWolf> Last time I sent baked goods over the mail, UPS took too long and they arrived with sentient mold on them.
<doyle> anjilslaire: Could the repository configuration have anythign to do with this?
<greezmunkey> LittleWolf: Recipies are good, no sence in reinventing the wheel if you don't have too :)
<anjilslaire> samual: /root is the home dir for root
<SlidingHorn> arunkumar413, how did things turn out for you?  didn't hear back after the chrome issue
<Samual> Well I can't cd into /root/ (even with sudo), it says command not found when done with sudo and it says permission denied otherwise
<anjilslaire> doyle: no reboot. repo, maybe
<VCoolio> LittleWolf: there is an app for windows that can access ext3 (and recently also ext4 I think), but it will ask to format the new disks, so take care with those
<arunkumar413> SlidingHorn: no,there is no use ssl2.0 raido button in the under the hood options
<SlidingHorn> Samual, i think you have sudo su for that
<xray_tsk> Samual: cd is not a binary
<xray_tsk> Samual: cd is a command of a bash
<SlidingHorn> hmmm...hold on I'll check mine (i use chromium, so mine might be different)
<LittleWolf> That's a little too advanced for me. It took me 4 hours to figure out how to get that sweet desktop cube working.
<xray_tsk> Samual: you should use sudo bash
<LittleWolf> Totally worth it.
<VCoolio> Samual: sudo -i    then just cd and touch file
<Samual> xray_tsk, ahhhh right.
<xray_tsk> Samual: and then cd to everywhere you want
<anjilslaire> doyle: I use a repo in Oregon, since its fast &closer than the US
<somethinginteres> ZykoticK9: Roger :)
<greezmunkey> http://mirrors.cat.pdx.edu/ubuntu-releases/10.04/
 * Joshmuffin remembers first setting up the desktop cube :D
<doyle> anjilslaire: can I get the url?
<anjilslaire> doyle: its in Synaptic
<anjilslaire> lemme check
<Samual> xray_tsk, VCoolio, thanks -- I'll come back if it doesn't work :P
<LittleWolf> Isn't it awesome? I'm really liking Linux.
<Samual> VCoolio, oh and, would I need to reboot/logout for this to take affect?
<SlidingHorn> arunkumar413, are you sure?  on mine, there is a scroll bar in the "Under the Hood" tab, and the check box is near the bottom
<Joshmuffin> LittleWolf, you have to be prepeared to reinstall, often. The only way to have fun is break it and try fix it.
<LittleWolf> I can't find any simple tutorials to learn from, but I did read that free Ubuntu guide the forums offered.
<VCoolio> Samual: nope
<Joshmuffin> LittleWolf, everything. EVERYTHING you need is in the forums or can be found through google.
<FrozenInferno> is there a way to automatically keep grub2 from listing older kernels?
<SlidingHorn> LittleWolf, you may also want to take a look @ linux mint -- it's based off of ubuntu, but it's aimed at being more "user-friendly" whereas ubuntu itself is aimed at being more "bleeding-edge" -- just a suggestion :)
<anjilslaire> doyle: http://ubuntu.osuosl.org/ubuntu
<Joshmuffin> FrozenInferno, update-gub?
<Joshmuffin> FrozenInferno, update-grub?*
<doyle> anjilslaire: Ah, I'm on a canadian repo server at uwaterloo... Canadians are slow to update.  Excellent! Thanks for hte url. I'll try it
<LittleWolf> The problem I have sometimes, is that I do not know any of the terms or vocabulary. I can't word my specific problems of which I have a lot of.
<ZykoticK9> FrozenInferno, i uninstall "SOME" of my old kernels to get them out of the grub list ;)  there "might" be a grub2 way as well
<Samual> Ahaha, it worked
<Samual> Thanks.
<FrozenInferno> Joshmuffin, update-grub lists the new kernel, but it leaves the old. the only way to get rid of the older kernel is removing the image from synaptic. i was wondering if there's an automatic way
<anjilslaire> doyle: I originally found it via the synaptic gui
<LittleWolf> I am breaking a lot of things, and hopefully learning...
<VCoolio> SlidingHorn: ubuntu bleeding-edge? that's new.. also in my opinion mint is ubuntu with a green theme and it's own way of doing things so it's not portable; but that's offtopic
<arunkumar413> SlidingHorn: ya found it
<SlidingHorn> VCoolio, i've personally never tried mint, but that's the impression i've gotten from what I've read...but you're right, we're OT...next!  :)
<ZykoticK9> FrozenFire, sorta related, if you want to tweak what your grub2 shows check out this awesome post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1287602
<FrozenFire> Interesting.
<wildbat> my desktop PC don't have the option to suspend the machine~ what should i do to enable it?
<abhi_nav> is there any openoffice channel?
<Joshmuffin> FrozenInferno, Please see my PM
<FrozenFire> Though, I think you're meaning to highlight FrozenInferno
<ZykoticK9> FrozenFire, sorry that was for FrozenInferno
<SlidingHorn> abhi_nav, #openoffice.org
<LOVE_SP> hey
<abhi_nav> SlidingHorn, ok
<michael_>  i need some ones help but i dont know if this is the right place to ask well anyhow i have a 24inch lcd monitor and a 32inch flatpanel tv im using nvidia tween view and works great except the 32 inch tv set at resolution 1366x768 but its slightly off is there some sort of graphic resizing tool to fix this issue
<SlidingHorn> michael_, what's "off" about it....do you mean it's off-center?
<LOVE_SP> i'm trying to get IDM working on wine .... installation was good but when i add url and start downloading no connection ... ????? help me
<michael_> if i maxamize a window you cant see the outer layer
<SlidingHorn> LOVE_SP, does your normal ubuntu internet connection work correctly?  if not, sounds like a WINE issue: #winehq
<LOVE_SP> yes it work prefectly
<LOVE_SP> i use wine1.2
<SlidingHorn> LOVE_SP, i meant if so**  it sounds like a wine issue...try asking in #winehq :)
<LOVE_SP> so is there any connection configuration for wine ?
<LOVE_SP> ok thnx
<emilio_> antivirus for linux
<SlidingHorn> np
<ShrekLappy> !av
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<SlidingHorn> emilio_, clamav
<greezmunkey> or maybe in wine ubottu :)
<Joshmuffin> LOVE_SP, Try keep it on one line plz :D
<joker> Anyone know if there's an easy way to get my Live USB recognized as the CD drive so I can install packages that have dependencies on the CD?
<LittleWolf> I'm reading the partitioning your disk link you sent me. I know that inside my computer there is just one hard drive thing. And when I log on windows, there is C: and D: and there's a system restore on D: that takes it all up. So Ubuntu create its OS in C: where I save all my files, or will it's make its own little one?
<joker> I've been installing the dependencies manually but I ran into a problem when 2 of said packages depend on each other... I can't install them manually.
<sexy> jkivjjeogkepgerg
<sexy> gdsgsgg
<abhi_nav> anyone? please? open office devanagari font issue?
<skrippy11> Any help for downloading broadcom network drivers for Ubuntu 10.04 without being able to connect to the internet?
<SlidingHorn> joker: you have to set your bios to boot from USB first, if it allows it -- unfortunately I've never done it...: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Booting%20the%20Computer%20From%20USB
<VCoolio> LittleWolf: C: and D: are windows terms; both are partitions; if you create a new partition for linux, windows won't see it, only C: will get smaller
<joker> SlidingHorn: Oh I did, that's all sorted.
<arunkumar413> SlidingHorn: getting one more error this time it is Error 324
<joker> SlidingHorn: But now I need ubuntu to recognize my USB as a CD and not a USB
<tyler_d2> I have added "pre-up iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.up.rules" to my /etc/network/interfaces file and now doing /etc/init.d/networking restart gives me /etc/network/interfaces:5: misplaced option ???
<LittleWolf> Okay, so it will take its space from C: which has available space?
<bobthemiIkman> Due to fortran compatibility errors, I'd like to install g77 on my machine (gcc v3.X). Is there any easy way to get this?
<VCoolio> LittleWolf: that's up to you where you get it from; if D: is more suitable for you, that's ok; if you use gparted can see the drive as a bar and you can create and size a partition there, make it ext3 or ext4 and apply
<joker> Alternatively I would like Synaptic to recognize my USB as a legitimate repository
<portablejim_> My system can see my CD writer (i.e. it is /dev/sr0, and comes up in Disk Utility) but I cannot read any media that is it (spins but does not mount) and it does not say it has empty media when I place it in the drive.
<LittleWolf> Well, D: is full.
<LittleWolf> It might no work if I shrink it, I think I read something about minimum OS requirements. Which brings me to, the guide says Ubuntu should be at least 4GB, but someone told me it should be around 20GB
<LOVE_SP> hey anyone can tell me how to use IDM with wine ?
<pssw0rt> one day, ubuntu would be xfce4??? i don see future with gnome 3
<dark1> hello when you listing files in unix, is there is a way to sort so 10 comes after 9, not 1
<greezmunkey> bobthemiIkman: check this set of posts: http://gcc.gnu.org/ml/fortran/2009-08/msg00351.html
<Renny> ALguien que hable español?
<bazhang> Renny, /join #ubuntu-es
<LOVE_SP> hey anyone can tell me how to use IDM with wine ?
<Joshmuffin> LittleWolf, it depends how much data and programs you will be putting on ubuntu, excluding data (movies, music) I usually recommend 8giB
<doyle> anjilslaire: Still no sign of koffice 2.2. All 2.1.2.
<bazhang> LOVE_SP, check the appdb, /join #winehq
<bazhang> !appdb | LOVE_SP
<ubottu> LOVE_SP: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<LittleWolf> Oh, alright. What about "Home Partition"? Will WIndows and Ubuntu share it?
<mneptok> doyle: 2.2 is available from a PPA
<VCoolio> LittleWolf: depends what you're going to do with it; 4 Gb can be enough, but it won't give much opportunities to install and experiment a lot; I'd say give file system 6 Gb and home (where your files and data and stuff are) what you need; home will not be shared with windows
<Joshmuffin> LittleWolf, depeding on how you do it home will be inside / (ubuntu partition), however if you make a seperate /home partition you can set it up to be seen by windows, its kind of complicated however
<LittleWolf> O_O
<hecresper> hello
<LittleWolf> So they both need their own?!
<greezmunkey> LittleWolf: windows and ubuntu run on differantly formatted partitions. In the absence of translation (such as samba) they will not interact with each other.
<VCoolio> LittleWolf: ubuntu has no problems writing to windows partitions, so you can still use files on both
<bobthemiIkman> greezmunkey: I found a .deb for g77-3.4 from hardy, but it's having dependency errors. I think I might just compile it from source.
<SlidingHorn> arunkumar413, are you experiencing this problem with any other browsers?  (i.e. firefox?)
<Joshmuffin> LittleWolf, they dont need there own, but there is an option to set it up that way
<hecresper> need a bit of assistance with my Latitude D830 and BCM4312 rev 01.
<arunkumar413> SlidingHorn: no
<Joshmuffin> hecresper, What exactly is the problem
<hecresper> ubuntu 10.04 fresh installation
<arunkumar413> SlidingHorn: only chrome
<greezmunkey> bobthemiIkman: yeah, I'd go the source route, that way you don't end up with any conflicting dependencies or other such wierdness.
<hecresper> just switched to ATT Uverse
<LittleWolf> Oh, I see. I'm not really interested on accessing ubuntu files from windows, more of windows files from ubuntu so I don't have to double them.
<doyle> mneptok: ppa?
<hecresper> and their router is set to WPA-PSK, but ubuntu refuses to connect to it
<joker> Anyone know how to get Synaptic to recognize my LiveUSB as a LiveCD instead?
<hecresper> wirelessly
<bobthemiIkman> Well, it's not like I've never compiled gcc from source before. Although the last time I did, I had the help of being on a gentoo system. Let's see how well Ubuntu can handle this...
<Joshmuffin> LittleWolf, correct ubuntu will always see windows
<nowimproved> What is the best free version equivalent of cpanel, it doesn't have to be that comprehensive.
<bobthemiIkman> And let's hope I can completely not fubar all my libraries.
<zer010> wow, fast
<LittleWolf> I see, that's what I didn't get, thank you! ><
<Joshmuffin> Joker, tried the forums? ive seen it on there
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> I have an old msi laptop
<zer010> sorry, just amazed at how fast i got to this point
<drcode> how can I find what vendor I have from ubuntu?
<jasim> https://spreadsheets.google.com/a/mobme.in/ccc?key=tcQxhybv7lMzI4rvJo02Jmw&hl=en#gid=0
<jasim> https://spreadsheets.google.com/a/mobme.in/ccc?key=tcQxhybv7lMzI4rvJo02Jmw&hl=en#gid=0
<VCoolio> bobthemiIkman: do 'apt-get build-dep gcc' first, will get most of the dependencies if not all
<Joshmuffin> LittleWolf, Ubuntu is "friendly" as in it trys to work as much as possible where as other software trys to exclude
<joker> Joshmuffin: nope, figured I'd try here first since I had IRC open already
<joker> I'll try now
<LittleWolf> So if I got it right, I just need to make an 8GB partition for Ubuntu?
<hecresper> google search turns up old forum posts about wpa psk and ubuntu.  nothing related to 10.04
<Joshmuffin> jasim, once would have been enough
<Dennisnuel>  /join #alphaonelabs
<sweetpi> bobthemiIkman: have you tried gfortran?
<jasim> Sorry... It was not meant for this IRC.
<bobthemiIkman> VCoolio: Thanks. Looks like it's going to pull in a few extra dependencies (like some java and C++ compiling stuff), but nothing my system can't take.
<Joshmuffin> !wifi >hecresper
<ubottu> hecresper, please see my private message
<jasim> I was trying to drag the tab out of the browser and open it in a new window. Did not notice XChat in the background.
<zer010> hpw big should a / partition be?
<zer010> *how
<VCoolio> LittleWolf: yes, but also consider giving root file system and home their own partitions, so when you're going to do a fresh install some day you won't need to backup all your files; you can do this during installation of ubuntu
<Joshmuffin> zer010, I would suggest 6-10 gib, if /home is a seperate partition
<mneptok> doyle: looks like 2.2 is actually in the backports repo
<LittleWolf> How big should they be?
<zer010> ikool @josh i made mine about 1/2, 19G
<anjilslaire> doyle: try http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/202860
<Joshmuffin> zer010, if /home is not on a separate partition / should be 6-10 + however much you need for movies music ect.
<Joshmuffin> LittleWolf, Read the line above this
<VCoolio> LittleWolf: root file system will be called /  while home is /home, give / 6Gb and /home the rest for example, 6Gb is enough for root
<zer010> i didnt know how big / could get. /home is a sparate pat on the same 40G disk
<anjilslaire> doyle: gotta bail, battery about dead. good luck
<VCoolio> LittleWolf: /home is where your documents, photos, videos are going to be; only you can tell how much you need there
<Joshmuffin> zer010, / should be around 6 or 8 in that case
<Joshmuffin> zer010, /home should be the rest
<LittleWolf> Okay, 8GB for ubuntu, 6GB for root, and however much I want for Home, right?
<zer010> i guess / wont be as bloated as i thought
<Joshmuffin> LittleWolf, ubuntu is on /
<tripelb> I want to grep a set of files (all in a directory) for the text pirate but not as a separate word, just the text no matter how it appears. (it's part of an email addy)   I did grep pirate *   -- was that correct (no response, just a new prompt)
<doyle> thanks anjilslaire
<VCoolio> LittleWolf: no that's double; 6 Gb for root, ? for /home so 'ubuntu' will have 6+? total, ubuntu is human language, not a partition
<Joshmuffin> LittleWolf, 6gib for / rest for /home. thats the only two partitions you need
<zer010> tripelb should pipe | it to a text
<SlidingHorn> tripelb, try it w/o the space between pirate & the *:  grep "pirate*"  (use quotes)
<LittleWolf> Crap, I'm confused now.
<bobthemiIkman> What's the recommended directories to put these gcc-3.4.6 files in? --prefix=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4.6/?
<tripelb> zer010, but I got nothing. is that the behavior if it is not found?
<SlidingHorn> tripelb, you can send the output to a text file by:  grep "pirate*" > filename.txt
<arunkumar413> SlidingHorn: how to update only google chrome
<Joshmuffin> LittleWolf, ubuntu files are stored on /     your files and configurations are stored on /home
<mneptok> LittleWolf: describe the disk currently. how big is it? how is it partitioned?
<zer010> yeah, my bad
<doyle> mneptok: yep, I applied the backports, did apt-get update but still didn't show. Just looking at the url anjilslaire just gave me
<LittleWolf> My HD is 250 GB, it's split on two partitions, C: (240.6) and D: (9.4 GB)
<mneptok> LittleWolf: how much of C: is actually in use?
<Joshmuffin> LittleWolf, how full is c?
<abhi_nav> google tranliteratio ime is only for win. is ther any way i can use it on ubuntu? (not wine) I mean any hack?
<zer010> ..../  IS Ubuntu for all intents and purposes, kinda
<tripelb> SlidingHorn, the * means all the files
<Kane_Hart> This kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detects an i686 CPU.
<Kane_Hart> in ESXi
<LittleWolf> 100GB or so.
<LittleWolf> I already backed up all my important files.
<tripelb> SlidingHorn, zer010 I did it on another directory and I'm satisfied I didnt save the email addy. duh
<tripelb> thanks\
<zer010> Joshmuffin thanks, I guess i got more room than i thought
<mneptok> LittleWolf: what version of Windows?
<LittleWolf> XP Media Center Edition
<mneptok> LittleWolf: may i PM?
<LittleWolf> The only windows I did not feel like punching
<Joshmuffin> LittleWolf, 6ib+how much space you need for data
<LittleWolf> Of course, be my guest
<zer010> np
<Joshmuffin> zer010, my pleasure
<Joshmuffin> zer010, glad to be of assistance
<LittleWolf> I do "graphic design" if you can call it that. I never really go over 100GB
<zer010> can i give a pic here?
<Joshmuffin> anyone want to help me solve my problem? its related to multibooting and grub2. Thread here:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9507935#post9507935
<SlidingHorn> arunkumar413, where did you install chrome from?  did you get it from the repos? or did you get it direct from google?
<zer010> it lists CLI commands as a BG
<mitch_> hello all
<indus> arunkumar413, hello
<Guest67310> chicago here
<ddilinger> SlidingHorn: use the google ppa
<SlidingHorn> ddilinger, well, I was going to suggest chromium from the repos instead of the actual chrome...
<Joshmuffin> Guest67310, Could you set a nick it makes it easier to respond to you
<Jarne> Hello to all, where to find a good video codec pack for Ubuntu?
<Joshmuffin> Guest67310, What is your issue/problem?
<dsnyders> Hi all!  My monitor is supposed to power off after half an hour of inactivity.  However, it doesn't do that anymore.  How do I set my machine to power off the monitor?
<ddilinger> SlidingHorn: hmm, works either way.  personaly i use chrome over chromium but there are certainly reasons for using either
<indus> Joshmuffin, hi
<zer010> what? no C/P between browser and IRC?
<ddilinger> c/p?
<bobthemiIkman> Uh
<bobthemiIkman> Suddenly I get errors "cannot create XXXX: Read-Only file system"
<SlidingHorn> !hi | indus
<ubottu> indus: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<zer010> http://www.cheat-sheets.org/saved-copy/CliCommandsFull.jpg
<zer010> CLI cheat sheet
<bobthemiIkman> This is for both my /home and my / directories. Neither are full.
<Joshmuffin> indus, hi do you have a problem?
<bobthemiIkman> s/directories/partions/
<indus> Joshmuffin,i see you do
<Joshmuffin> Yes..
<ddilinger> bobthemiIkman: try "dmesg | less" from the command line, see if any obvious errors pop up
<Joshmuffin> indus, quite a tricky one
<ddilinger> bobthemiIkman: start reading from the bottom though, not the top
<zer010> a must BG for those laerning, plus its totally geek
<VCoolio> bobthemiIkman: sounds like disk failure, see if reboot helps
<skrippy11> I just upgraded my hp mini 311 to 10.04 and now my wireless and wired internet does not work.  The forms say to apt-get a new network driver, but how do I do that with no internet access?
<indus> Joshmuffin, i read your post , but i still need a few things
<zer010> anyone have experience in re-flashing BIOSes?
<Richie086> hello, i have a computer that i want to dual boot with windows 7/ubuntu 10.4.. windows is already installed, and i am running off of the live ubuntu 10.4 cd right now..  In gparted, the drive i have win7 installed on is showing as unallocated space, even though i purposefully left 60 gb of unformatted, unpartitioned space to install linux on.  Most of the stuff i have found on the web was posts from 2007 and the general concencus was th
<Joshmuffin> indus, sure thing, what do you need?
<Richie086> any ideas?
<arunkumar413> SlidingHorn: r u there
<indus> Joshmuffin, how many hard disks
<doyle> Q: when running make -j[x], does running multiple jobs risk the integrity of the make process? Same Q again in regards to multitasking like watching movies while it runs make.
<indus> 3 i presume
<Joshmuffin> indus, just the one. 1TB
<SlidingHorn> arunkumar413, yeah...about to go to sleep though...
<indus> Joshmuffin, just 1 ?
<Joshmuffin> Indus, yeah.
<wildbat> ubuntu don't give the option to suspend the machine~ what should i do to enable it?
<bobthemiIkman> Yeah I got a ton of errors about ATA, SCSI (?), and REISERFS
<zer010> 1TB! nice
<bobthemiIkman> I fear for my data. :(
<arunkumar413> SlidingHorn: ok,
<indus> Joshmuffin, i see a new .35 kernel
<michael__>  i need some ones help but i dont know if this is the right place to ask well anyhow i have a 24inch lcd monitor and a 32inch flatpanel tv im using nvidia tween view and works great except the 32 inch tv set at resolution 1366x768 but its slightly off is there some sort of graphic resizing tool to fix this issue
<zer010> not suspend, hibernate
<Joshmuffin> zer010, yeah + and another 1T in external storage :)
<arunkumar413> indus: hi
<zer010> sweet!
<indus> Joshmuffin, are you trying to boot the new 35 kernel ?
<Joshmuffin> indus, I'm not to sure
<zer010> mine seems small.....lol
<SlidingHorn> arunkumar413, real quick...did you install chrome or chromium?  in my experience (you can take it or leave it...either way) I had problems with chrome involving connection & flash...switched to chromium and have been problem free.  take that with a grain of salt, but you may want to look into chromium as well.  have a good night :)
<ddilinger>  bobthemiIkman can you pastebin your dmesg?
<indus> Joshmuffin, what happens when you boot an older kernel ?
<Joshmuffin> indus, im trying to boot sda1 which is ubuntu10.04 or sda2 which is ubuntu 10.10
<indus> Joshmuffin, 10.10 is alpha isnt it
<SlidingHorn> Joshmuffin, find your kernel version with:    uname -r
<Joshmuffin> indus, yes it is
<arunkumar413> SlidingHorn: i use chrome? what is chromium
<Joshmuffin> indus, the problem is that when i try to boot sda1 or sda2 i get a need to load kernel first error
<indus> Joshmuffin,did the simple steps first ? grub install etc
<indus> Joshmuffin, have you manually edited any grub file ?
<ddilinger> arunkumar413: chromium is the development vehical so to say.  all development is done on chromium.  google-chrome is snapshots of chromium with perhaps minor changes iirc
<SlidingHorn> arunkumar413, it's basically the open source project behind chrome...it's also the version that's in the official ubuntu repos
<zer010> forgive if im not irc literate
<Richie086> hello, i have a computer that i want to dual boot with windows 7/ubuntu 10.4.. windows is already installed, and i am running off of the live ubuntu 10.4 cd right now..  In gparted, the drive i have win7 installed on is showing as unallocated space, even though i purposefully left 60 gb of unformatted, unpartitioned space to install linux on.  Most of the stuff i have found on the web was posts from 2007 and the general concencus was th
<Joshmuffin> indus, ATM i am on sda3 and everything works on this partition, its got backtrack installed and i updated grub to grub2 then ran "update-grub"
<lucid> halo.. I got a problem some application not run the error message is : Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
<indus> SlidingHorn, i would say its the other way round, chrome is the proprietary project behind chromium
<SlidingHorn> indus: http://code.google.com/chromium/
<zer010> yes ^
<SlidingHorn> not the way google describes it
<Joshmuffin> indus, since I've had backtrack installed on sda3 i havent been able to boot sda1 or sda2 my ubuntu partitions
<zer010> chromium is OSS
<lucid> please help ...
<lint> is there an easy way to restore my gnome desktop after i change it?
<VCoolio> lucid: try it like this: LANGUAGE=en <application-command>
<VCoolio> lucid: what language is your system?
<lucid> ok I'll try
<arunkumar413> SlidingHorn: i have chome beta installed, should i change it to chrome stable
<abhi_nav> no one helps me :(
<zer010> oh, abhi
<Joshmuffin> indus, do you understand what i just said, sorry im not very literate.
<zer010> brb lol
<lucid> the language is english, but it was changed into indonesian
<SlidingHorn> arunkumar413, you can always try it out to see what you think about it...same with chromium if you decide to try it.
<SlidingHorn> ...with that, I'm going to bed.
<lint> is there an easy way to restore my gnome desktop after i change it?
<zer010> ahbi_nav what?
<abhi_nav> zer010, open office devanagari fonts issue :-( :'(
<zer010> someone address me, im curious
<Joshmuffin> lint, what exactly did you change?
<zer010> ohhh...kay what?
<Joshmuffin> abhi_nav, if people can help they generally will
<abhi_nav> Joshmuffin, :(
<zer010> gibberish?
<Joshmuffin> abhi_nav, what exactly is the problem?
<mitch_>  cg
<indus> hi
<mitch_> hello all
<indus> internet disconected
<indus> Joshmuffin,
<abhi_nav> Joshmuffin, i m using ibus on licid 64 bit. when i type in devanagari it works great for all aps except oo. in oo fonts get overlaped or wrong priting of complex character etc etc
<indus> Joshmuffin, so i was asking, i see 2 kernels in grub.cfg , and you are now in 10.04 kernel right ?
<zer010> hmmmm
<zer010> sounds like a prob in OO translation
<Joshmuffin> indus, i am curently booted in sda3 which is running backtrack (based off ubuntu8.10)
<zer010> BT...8.10? really
<indus> Joshmuffin, backtrack? i dont see it in grub cfg
<Joshmuffin> indus, i cant boot into either ubuntu10.04 or 10.10
<abhi_nav> Joshmuffin, my problem solved using abiword. but not in oo. abiwords does what I want. but i want to know if abiword is powerful as that of oo word?
<indus> Joshmuffin, how did you boot into this ? does it show in menu ?
<abhi_nav> indus, is abiword powerful as that of oo word?
<indus> abhi_nav, no but i use it
<Joshmuffin> indus, yes it does, the entry says ubuntu, its the first entry
<abhi_nav> indus, ok
<wildbat> ubuntu don't give the option to suspend the machine~ what should i do to enable it?
<abhi_nav> wildbat, are you in 9.10?
<Joshmuffin> abhi_nav, try joining #openoffice.org
<wildbat> abhi_nav, 10.40
<indus> Joshmuffin, ah yes i see now
<abhi_nav> Joshmuffin, its sleeping time there
<zer010> wildbat ubuntu hibernates
<zer010> or sleep?
<Joshmuffin> abhi_nav, sleeping time?
<abhi_nav> Joshmuffin, no one answers me there
<hrp2171> Joshmuffin, wifi docs are outdated and they talk about using ndiswrapper.  i don't want to use windows drivers for wifi in 10.04.  any other suggestions?
<wildbat> zer010, both option is gone ~
<Joshmuffin> hrp2171, what hardware are you using?
<hrp2171> BCM4312 rev 1
<zer010> wildbat hmmmm weird
<Jordan_U> hrp2171: Connect via ethernet and go to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<indus> Joshmuffin, does backtrack install its own boot loader ?
<indus> Joshmuffin, i see a user with same issue on forum
<Joshmuffin> grub1
<zer010> oh hell, ive heard this one before...\
<Joshmuffin> indus, backtrack installs original grub and i updated it to grub2
<Joshmuffin> hrp2171, can I PM you some links?
<hrp2171> sure
<indus> Joshmuffin, i read about issues updating from grub legacy to grub 2
<Jordan_U> Joshmuffin: You're using an incredibly out of date version of grub2
<zer010> wildbat, what r ur specs like? newer comp or older
<abhi_nav> anyone can give me link to 'list of all useful aps for day day to purposes end user'?
<indus> Joshmuffin, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1424066 similar problem
<abhi_nav> ohhh sorry its 'day to day'
<wildbat> zer010, E6600, ASUS P5B-E
<abhi_nav> I mean daily regualr purposes
<Jordan_U> Joshmuffin: Update to grub 1.98 and your problem will go away.
<zer010> abhi_nav, google for the most oart
<Joshmuffin> indus, i saw that thread but didnt notice any solutions
<zer010> \*part
<abhi_nav> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Joshmuffin> Jordan_U, How do I go about doing that?
<zer010> sorry
<indus> Joshmuffin, like Jordan_U says, it probably has to do with how you updated grub 2
<zer010> just meant as a guide to what purpose you want  the app for
<zer010> ex: Linux Word Processor
<Joshmuffin> Jordan_U, indus because the old version of ubuntu my distro is based off I cant install the latest grub???
<mocramis> hi. does anybody know a tool alowing to watch a process' mémory consumption history ?
<Joshmuffin> Jordan_U, indus is there a ppa for grub2 i could add?
<indus> Joshmuffin, you can, how exactly did you install latest grub ?
<Jordan_U> !backtrack | Joshmuffin
<ubottu> Joshmuffin: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<indus> Joshmuffin, from the ubuntu 10.10 install ?
<Joshmuffin> Jordan_U, indus sudo apt-get install grub2
<Joshmuffin> indus, from the backtrack install
<indus> Joshmuffin, oh ahaha
<indus> Joshmuffin, i suggest you take the ubuntu 10.04 live cd and install grub 2
<Joshmuffin> Indus i currently have no live cds
<hoare> hi guys
<indus> Joshmuffin, hmm
<zer010> has anyone found a fix for crashing Flash?
<Joshmuffin> indus, if i made a live USB how would i go about install grub2 to mbr
<hoare> I am trying to boot ubuntu cd from grub screen. can anyone help?
<indus> Joshmuffin, yes then we can try that
<Joshmuffin> indus, would a mint9 live usb do?
<hoare> I need help about grub. please help me.
<indus> Joshmuffin, easiest step is from live environment , grub-install /dev/device but that will fail since it will say device not mounted
<Joshmuffin> indus, and what do i have to do from the usb
<indus> Joshmuffin, then have to mount the devices
<Jordan_U> hoare: Could you give more detail about your situation?
<Joshmuffin> !grub | hoare
<ubottu> hoare: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Joshmuffin> !grub2 | hoare
<ubottu> hoare: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<indus> Joshmuffin, why dont you try old grub, works fine sometimes
<hoare> Jordan_U: I am on grub4dos. and I have mounted CD rom. I just want to boot cd.
<Joshmuffin> indus, i don't know how to configure it
<hoare> Jordan_U: the cd in which kernel is at /casper/vmlinuz
<indus> Joshmuffin, hm ok
<macguges> hello, I have a question about installing mysqld. Where are the mysql and test databases? I've tried running mysql_install_db after installing the packages, but I'm surprised to not find these databases even after running the script.
<indus> Joshmuffin, ok get grub 2 on a pen drive , then we can install it right here
<ikonia> macguges: you don't need to do mysql_install_db
<indus> Joshmuffin, now how and where i need to see
<Jordan_U> hoare: You can't if you're booted from the hard drive. (you could with grub2 if it were a PATA CDROM drive)
<ikonia> macguges: mysql is already configured once you install it from the package manager
<zer010> whats the command prompt for irc again?  sorry
<Joshmuffin> indus, sorry what?
<zer010> nm/
<ikonia> zer010: command prompt for irc ?
<indus> Joshmuffin, http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/grub2
<ikonia> zer010: what do you want to do ?
<indus> download it
<phenom> Any one hear word of the upgrade to lucid breaking grub2 to where it won't boot a dual boot partition such as win 7? :/
<zer010> its /
<phenom> I upgraded to lucid,, and now win7 won't boot.
<hoare> Jordan_U: partition boot sector is now windows boot.ini and boot.ini loads my grldr (grub loader) which is grub4dos. Do I really need grub2?
<Jordan_U> phenom: You probably accidentily installed grub to your windows partition.
<macguges> ikonia: I didn't think I'd need to, but after reading the mysql reference manual I figured I'd try running it to create the mysql and test tables.
<phenom> ahh Jordan_U
<phenom> hey
<Joshmuffin> indus, should i download the .tar.gz
<ikonia> macguges: they are already created so running it will do nothing
<phenom> Jordan_U, I did that after the fact
<zer010> scratch that  just kicked myself lol
<MeatCurtains> Can someone help me with an update-script
<Jordan_U> phenom: First run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" and make sure that *no* partitions are selected, only drives like "sda".
<phenom> After I realized win 7 was borked, I tried to "fix" it, and fear I did do as you said.
<macguges> ikonia: if those tables already exist, why aren't they listed by mysqlshow or show databases;?
<phenom> Jordan_U, I did that yesterday
<zer010> no fixin win...
<abhi_nav> !details | MeatCurtains
<ubottu> MeatCurtains: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ikonia> macguges: what are you expecting to see when you do show database
<zer010> meat curtains....
<MeatCurtains> Basically I have two update scripts I need to combine into one. One to flash a kernel, and one to flash an arm11 library
<dark1> hello, how do i sort and merge the contents of file, where the file name start with numeric number, i tryed cat *.txt > merged but where the file name start with 10 comes before 9.
<macguges> ikonia: the reference manual says I should see three databases: information_schema, mysql and test. I see only information_schema.
<ikonia> macguges: how did you install mysql ?
<bullgard> Ubuntu 10.04 writes on the virtual console 1: "T43 login: mountall: Disconnect from Plymouth." Does this message mean that the program Plymouth has not been executed at all?
<zer010> i can repartition / right?
<zer010> i want to shrink it
<MeatCurtains> http://pastebin.com/030A0Hmz   Those are the 2 scripts I need to combine
<macguges> ikonia: I installed mysql using the synaptic package manager, selecting the metapcakages mysql-client and mysql-server. Later I uninstalled them completely and selected those packages from the Ubuntu Software Center.
<zer010> give /home more space
<Joshmuffin> indus, are you still there :S :(??
<ikonia> macguges: those databases should be there then
<macguges> ikonia: so you see my problem.
<debuggerboy> hi
<ikonia> macguges: you only see the "mysql" database, not the information_schema one
<zer010> Joshmuffin, i can repartition / right?
<ikonia> macguges: who are you logged into mysql as ?
<zer010> shrink it?
<Joshmuffin> zer010, while your at it may aswell kick your computer
<macguges> ikonia: no, I said I only see the information_schema database.
<Joshmuffin> zer
<ikonia> macguges: (what command did you use to login to mysql)
<zer010> sorry
<ikonia> macguges:Hmmm that's concerning as the mysql one is quite important
<zer010> nvrmnd
<Joshmuffin> zer010, do not partition root
<Joshmuffin> zer010, thats asking for trouble
<zer010> ok, thanks
<macguges> ikonia: both "mysql" and "mysql -u mysql" work.
<hoare> Jordan_U: partition boot sector is now windows boot.ini and boot.ini loads my grldr (grub loader) which is grub4dos. Do I really need grub2?
<ikonia> macguges: ok - so that would be why
<ikonia> macguges: login as mysql -u root
 * Joshmuffin snorts a line of coke
<hoare> why can't grub1 boot ubuntu cd?
<macguges> ikonia: yes, I'd noticed some errors earlier when I'd tried to create a new database.
<Joshmuffin> Someone help me!
<ikonia> macguges: try logging in as mysql -u root
<abhi_nav> Joshmuffin, now how? how now? :P
<macguges> ikonia: Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<ikonia> macguges: mysql -u root -p
<zer010> Joshmuffin, what exactly? u got a boot prob?
<Joshmuffin> zer010, yeah
<abhi_nav> Joshmuffin, if poeple know then only they will help you. :P :P :P :D :D ;) :)
<zer010> i came in late
<MeatCurtains> Anyone out there able to help me with my scripting question? adding these two together http://pastebin.com/030A0Hmz ?
<Jordan_U> hoare: If you're trying to boot from a CD (rather than from an iso file), yes.
<Joshmuffin> abhi_nav, fair enough
<abhi_nav> Joshmuffin, just joking
 * Joshmuffin makes everyone know everything
<macguges> ikonia: I get a password prompt. of course I haven't set a password for root.
<Joshmuffin> NOW HELP ME!
<zer010> lol
<hoare> Jordan_U: It seems I can not create g2ldr using grubinst tool.
<abhi_nav> ohh
<ikonia> macguges: when you install mysql with synaptic it asks you to set a password
<hoare> Jordan_U: http://diddy.boot-land.net/grub4dos/files/grldrmbr.htm here at the very end it says that it is not compatible.
<Joshmuffin> you guys wonna see something funny
<Joshmuffin> ?
<Joshmuffin> !women
<ubottu> The women and men of the Ubuntu Women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<abhi_nav> yes
<abhi_nav> its not funny. its fact
<Joshmuffin> haha shouldnt they be in the....i dont wonna get kicked
<LittleWolf> Now you've done it joshmuffin
<Joshmuffin> ?
<LittleWolf> You have called forth my wrath
<Joshmuffin> oh yeah
<abhi_nav> mine too :P
 * Joshmuffin gives LittleWolf and abhi_nav a weird look
<zer010> !sex
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
 * abhi_nav fears
<Jordan_U> hoare: That guide says nothing about grub2, and "grldr" is a name specific to grub4dos, a grub2 image that's loadable from ntldr is not going to be named grldr
<LittleWolf> I curse you, joshmuffin, may you never get to feel boobies again
<Joshmuffin> LittleWolf, I've got a girlfriend....
<LittleWolf> Nevermind then
<zer010> how do you ask th bot something?
 * Joshmuffin love trolling #ubuntu-women
<zer010> lol
<Joshmuffin> !brains | zer010
<zer010> lol
<hoare> Jordan_U: where can I find such a file? I am looking at the WUBI source. it has wubildr and wubildr.mbr. It boots from wubildr.mbr and it successfully finds the path to virtual disk file and boots it. I could not understand how can it be happening without any grub commands...
<Joshmuffin> !ubottu | zer010
<ubottu> zer010: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Joshmuffin> !brains
<Joshmuffin> used to work
<Joshmuffin> :(
<zer010> yaeh there was somehting like that
<LittleWolf> A zombie ate them up
<zer010> most time it would reply"I know nothoing about...
<Jordan_U> hoare: It uses an embedded config which loop mounts the .disk file and reads the grub.cfg from there.
<macguges> ikonia: well, I have no memories of a prompt to define a root password.  But I can think I can still define a new password.
<wildbat> can anyone know how to fix the lid button? it is not working correctly, when pressed the screen off for 0.5sec and back on, as well as when released. any clue? 10.04
<zer010> ?brains
<zer010> nope
<zer010> !ubottu sex
<zer010> nope not that either
<zer010> sorry
<zer010> lol
<Flannel> zer010: That's not appropriate
<zer010> sorry, but the bot responses used to be hilarious
<Joshmuffin> haaha that was like the seccond thing i tried
<Joshmuffin> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<zer010> yeah!
<zer010> usually, "I don;'t know anything about...."
<Joshmuffin> haha
<Joshmuffin> yeah
<Joshmuffin> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<zer010> then get "Quit harrassing tha bot!"
<abhi_nav> its enough now. !ot
<abhi_nav> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Joshmuffin> haha
<Joshmuffin>    !anything is funny
<zer010> yah
<Joshmuffin> !life
<ubottu> life is something very few people know about in this channel - and anyway, it's probably offtopic, perhaps you want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Joshmuffin> hah
<zer010> lol
<Flannel> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<zer010> ohhhh....
<Joshmuffin> told off by my best friend
<macguges> Creating a password for the mysql root account fails, with my new mysql install.  It says "connect to server at 'localhost' failed"
<zer010> how can a bot be abused?
<zer010> no feelings
<nesto1000> Hello
<abhi_nav> now we need an op
<Flannel> zer010: Please help keep this channel ontopic, thanks.
<zer010> ok
<zer010> sorry
<nesto1000> Can anyone help me out?
<Joshmuffin> "<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about black people"
<Joshmuffin> !anyone | nesto1000
<ubottu> nesto1000: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nesto1000> Ok... well I have a hard drive problem
<nesto1000> I have 2 hard drives, and one won't show up
<zer010> oh... forgot how to take ops
<Joshmuffin> !details | nesto1000
<ubottu> nesto1000: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<nesto1000> I was getting to it...
<Joshmuffin> !enter | nesto1000
<ubottu> nesto1000: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<zer010> your gonna break it
<Joshmuffin> nesto1000, sorry I'm getting a bit silly
<razz1> cannot print wirelessly using cupswrapper driver, but usb works fine,
<zer010> don't not not have too much fun
<pondera> could anyone here help me with a few macbook/ubuntu issues ?
<Joshmuffin> nesto1000, what exactly is the problem
<nesto1000> I have ubuntu 10.4, I have 2 HDD's, the main HDD and my backup hdd which I can't see anymore
<Joshmuffin> !details pondera
<SmokeyD> how do I control which daemons startup at boot with lucid, the way I was able to with sysvconfig before upstart came around?
<nesto1000> I try to mount it but i cant
<Joshmuffin> !details | pondera
<ubottu> pondera: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<avgeneral> I have PHP version 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.2
<Joshmuffin> nesto1000, are you in 10.04 now? what hardrive is it? how are you trying to mount it?
<avgeneral> how do I override php.ini
<razz1> cannot print wirelessly using cupswrapper driver, but usb works fine,  help please
<pondera> When ever i put a blank dvdr in my macbook 3.1 its not reconized and it gets stuck. i have to hold the mouse button while i reboot. im using the latest ubuntu
<Joshmuffin> nesto1000, could you please !pastebin your /etc/fstab file
<Joshmuffin> !pastebin | nesto1000
<ubottu> nesto1000: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nesto1000> yes I'm in ubuntu 10.4, it's my back up IDE drive, it shows in disk utility but i cant see it in places
<nesto1000> ill post a screen shot in a min
<Joshmuffin> no
<zer010> try filesystem
<zer010> oh
<zer010> well, beside the usual, this crashes and that freezes, i guess im done
<pooky> anyone have lightning working with lucid?
<pooky> it seems no matter what I get, the release isn't compatible with what I have installed
<nesto1000> http://i49.tinypic.com/300btc2.png
<zer010> im out yall
<qwiksilver711> i downloaded something from the software center, and i cant find it anywhere... where would it be
<nesto1000> theres the problem
<zer010> late
<pondera> When ever i put a blank dvdr in my macbook 3.1 its not reconized and it gets stuck. i have to hold the mouse button while i reboot. im using the latest ubuntu
<hotfloppy> qwiksilver711: what did you downloaded ?
<wildbat> nesto1000, as the msgbox said it is mounted as /
<nesto1000> hmmm....
<qwiksilver711> hotfloppy: dgen, a genesis emulator (i'm sorry if we arent supposed to talk about emulators)
<nesto1000> and that means?
<wildbat> that's mean your ubuntu is installed on it and already mounted on boot ~
<hotfloppy> qwiksilver711: try running it from terminal or Alt+F2
<wildbat> nesto1000, or the mtab is wrong ~^^b
<nesto1000> Nope... I got ubuntu installed on my 750GB HDD, while I was using my 320GB HDD as a back up
<hotfloppy> qwiksilver711: just type dgen
<nesto1000> mtab?
<nesto1000> Is there a way to fix it?
<qwiksilver711> hotfloppy: nothing happens
<pondera> Im also having a issue where when i try to put my osx operating system disk in when i boot from it i just get a blinking cursor for hours it does nothing i didnt have this issued till i single booted ubuntu on my macbook 3.1
<wildbat> nesto1000, mtab is a record that that your system made/update in mount a umount ~
<hotfloppy> qwiksilver711: is there any error on terminal ?
<wildbat> nesto1000, in !terminal type "sudo mount -l" see waht you get
<nesto1000> wildbat, so is there a way that I can mount it again?
<nesto1000> ok
<qwiksilver711> i tried alt f2, how do i run it in terminal
<chrowe> I just installed Lucid server and did the "Use entire disk, set up LVM" partition option but then I entered in 10 GB for the size of the partition because I wanted to make a separate data partition later. Now I have http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=2t6NxkPK and I can't figure out how to free up space for my data partition
<G-man> can anybody assist me in getting my Nvidia Ge-force 9800 working properly in Ubuntu 10.04 LTS - the Lucid Lynx
<G-man> I have dual monitor setup, but the secondary is blank
<nesto1000> wildbat, where's the terminal... im having trouble finding it
<SmokeyD> G-man, install nvidia-settings
<hotfloppy> qwiksilver711: ALT+F2 and type terminal
<wildbat> !cli | nesto1000
<ubottu> nesto1000: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<bartounet> hello
<hoare> does menuentry{} format belong to grub2?
<G-man> sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<bartounet> could you help me for Ubuntu netinstall?
<G-man> k
<SmokeyD> G-man: yes. Once you installed it, you can find it under System->Administration->Nvidia settings
<hotfloppy> qwiksilver711: i think the command to use dgen is 'dgen [option] [romname]'
<rww> hoare: yes
<SmokeyD> G-man: I am assuming you are using the proprietary nvidia driver?
<_polto_> hi, does somebody know any tools like ubuntu-tweek, but to personalise an ubuntu live-cd and installation cd? (I need to change some packages, do some preconfig, ...)
<qwiksilver711> so like dgen run bomberman
<hoare> rww: so it does not exist in prior grubs.
<SmokeyD> if not, first go to System->Administration->Hardware drivers
<rww> hoare: no idea. I know it exists in grub2
<hoare> oh that's not godo
<hoare> *good
<G-man> says I've already downloaded it
<nesto1000> wildbat, its asking for a password
<SmokeyD> G-man: there you can check for other drivers, and it should say if you've got the nvidia driver.
<bartounet> no idea ?
<SmokeyD> G-man: ok
<wildbat> nesto1000, enter your password then ...
<SmokeyD> G-man: then install nvidia-settings and start it
<rww> !ask | bartounet
<ubottu> bartounet: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wildbat> !sudo | nesto1000
<ubottu> nesto1000: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<G-man> what's the command to install
<pondera> Im also having a issue where when i try to put my osx operating system disk in when i boot from it i just get a blinking cursor for hours it does nothing i didnt have this issued till i single booted ubuntu on my macbook 3.1
<bartounet> ok
<pondera> Im also having a issue where when i try to put my osx operating system disk in when i boot from it i just get a blinking cursor for hours it does nothing i didnt have this issued till i single booted ubuntu on my macbook 3.1
<FloodBot3> pondera: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chrowe> is anyone able to help me with fdisk partitioning?
<hotfloppy> qwiksilver711: yeap.. for example if bomberman rom filename is bomb.rom, try use 'dgen bomb.rom' .. actually i dont have any experiences with dgen.. :)
<pondera> ops
<nesto1000> wildbat, uhh..... idk what happened
<wildbat> chrowe, it looks you have 10GB Linux and the rest is LVM in a extended paritition
<nesto1000> should i copy and past?
<qwiksilver711> hotfloppy: it ran something for a sec, then closed... maybe not compitable with 64 bit lucid?
<wildbat> nesto1000, pastebinit then
<bartounet> i want to do ubuntu netinstall but over ssh, i have already done it on Opensuse whith kernel netboot option but i don't know if it possible
<wildbat> !pb | nesto1000
<ubottu> nesto1000: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hoare> guys there is nobody in SLAX room. can you help me booting SLAX cd from legacy GRUB?
<nesto1000> !pb
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<seidos> I get an error when I try to start firefox.  it was working fine, then I tried loading an image from xkcd.com and it crashed.  I had a lot of tabs open.  any ideas on how to fix it without restarting?
<pondera> When ever i put a blank dvdr in my macbook 3.1 its not reconized and it gets stuck. i have to hold the mouse button while i reboot. im using the latest ubuntu
<wildbat> nesto1000, sorry i am firewalled can't accept file
<hotfloppy> qwiksilver711: not sure but maybe.. try googling for it.. :)
<nesto1000> i see... ill try n upload it in a min
<qwiksilver711> k ty
<chrowe> wildbat: I guess I am not sure how to use LVM, is it something I should learn or can I just remove it?
<jefimenko> i'm in the middle of an ubuntu install and it keeps freezing at the step where it tries to download the release file. i think it might be a DNS issue. is there any way to drop into a shell to do some diagnostic?
<wildbat> chrome, you can just remove it ~ if you don't have data in there you want
<wildbat> !lvm | chrowe
<ubottu> chrowe: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ceeck65> naguara ustedes todavia
<wildbat> jefimenko, alternate CD?
<nesto1000> wildbat, http://i49.tinypic.com/fcikgi.png
<jefimenko> wildbat: yes, i'm doing a net server install
<jefimenko> wildbat: using this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetbootInstallFromInternet
<jefimenko> so it's essential for dns to work right now
<jefimenko> the entire installation must be downloaded from the internet
<Guest69128> hello i enabled restricted drivers... and now i can't go to desktop anymore
<Guest69128> how can i revert?
<wildbat> nesto1000, hmmm try mount the drive with "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /your/mount/point"
<bullgard> Ubuntu 10.04 writes on the virtual console 1: "T43 login: mountall: Disconnect from Plymouth." Does this message mean that the program Plymouth has not been executed at all?
<wildbat> jefimenko, if you esc ~ there is option to select step that give you root shell or try alt+f2,3,4?
<chrowe> wildbat: thanks, i'll take a look
<nesto1000> wildbat, do i do that in the terminal?
<G-man> It appears that your graphics driver does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool.  Do you want to use your graphics driver vendor's tool instead?
<wildbat> nesto1000, yes
<bartounet> jefimenko> yes but i want install over ssh because i have not the server at home, it is dedicated server
<G-man> thats what it says, when i try to setup dual view
<bartounet> jefimenko> i want to control install remotely
<nesto1000> wildbat, I'm a little confused
<sercik> vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jefimenko> bartounet: i didn't get your question... i was talking to wildbat
<nesto1000> wildbat, do i just type what you put letter for letter?
<bartounet> jefimenko, ha excuse me
<bartounet> do you know if it is possible ton control netinstall installation over ssh on ubuntu??
<jefimenko> bartounet: i don't think so
<wildbat> nesto1000, nope ~ you need you specify your mount point , e.g. /media/mydir
<bartounet> on suse it is very easy whit this kernel option for exemple... kernel /boot/vmlinuz.install usessh=1 sshpassword= »pass » install=http://204.152.191.7/opensuse/distribution/SL-OSS-factory/inst-source hostip=192.168.1.1 netmask=255.255.255.0 gateway=192.168.1.254 nameserver=192.168.1.254
<wildbat> nesto1000, it have to be directory
<jefimenko> bartounet: i have a KVM switch hooked up to my server, so i can access the server and see the bootup process through the KVM
<WhiteFlower> Best material on rsync command except the ubuntu manual.
<jefimenko> bartounet: this is why the netinstall works for me
<nesto1000> wildbat, how to i know what to put?
<wildbat> nesto1000, ok put this "mkdir -p /media/sda1 && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1"
<opengyan> hi all ! i have UE (ubuntu 10.4) ....and annoyed with sound while doing command line completion tab...how to stop it ?
<ninwa>  /msg nickserv identify 51157527
<nesto1000> wildbat, exactly like that?
<wildbat> nesto1000, yes
<ninwa> awesome.
<wildbat> YEA ppl go steal it !
 * wildbat laughs at ninwa  ;p
<ninwa> :)
<jefimenko> wildbat: i found out how to get to the shell, thanks
<wildbat> jefimenko, you are welcome
<nesto1000> wildbat, I got back cannot create directory and Premission denied
<ninwa> already changed wild, but love it when that happens :p
<bartounet> jefimenko, ok in france KVM option is often not free..
<wildbat> nesto1000, my bad , "sudo mkdir -p /media/sda1 && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1"
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<hoare> guys can I boot Ubuntu 10.04 cd on GRUB legacy?
<ActionParsnip> Hoare: yes
<nesto1000> Ahhh!!!!
<hoare> ActionParsnip: do you know how can I do that? I use cdrom --init and then root (cd0) --> i get disk read error.
<nesto1000> wildbat, thank you so much!!!
<ActionParsnip> Hoare: not sure about cds actually, sorry
<nesto1000> wildbat, i really appreciate your help!! You're a life saver!
<wildbat> nesto1000, you're welcome
<hoare> ActionParsnip: actually the question is about any distro. I could not load anything from CDs.
<ActionParsnip> Hoare: I know there are grub floppys to boot cds though
<hoare> ActionParsnip: actually I'm on grub4dos with a grub1 image.
<jefimenko> bartounet: i'm not sure that there is any option
<hoare> ActionParsnip: sadly grub4dos does not have grub2 image.
<wildbat> hoare, you have to load the kernel and the initrd
<jefimenko> bartounet: it might be possible to do a preseeded netinstall, setting up grub to automatically start up from the netinstall kernel and initrd
<nesto1000> wildbat,  one more quick question... how can I play mkv video on ubuntu?
<jefimenko> bartounet: that way you can just reboot your system and it will automatically start the install
<hoare> wildbat: I know.
<jefimenko> bartounet: but there is of course a risk involved
<hoare> wildbat: however. if cd could not be read you cannot load the kernel from cd.
<wildbat> !restricted | nesto1000
<ubottu> nesto1000: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wildbat> hoare, oh
<ActionParsnip> nesto1000: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-play-mkv-files-in-ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> nesto1000: amazing what a little search can bring up
<hoare> oh I am so sad.
<hoare> wildbat: I am trying to boot any kernel from cd for hours.
<nesto1000> ActionParsnip, I dont like VLC
<pehden> help has any one ever got a working IRC chat server runing on ubuntu server
<Eghie> hello
<ActionParsnip> nesto1000: me neither, if you install it it may just pull down the right codec for the file, even if it does have to stink the place up a little
<ActionParsnip> !ircd
<X-Raimo> hello. I have problem with Ubuntu: after I log in as user there motd appears and last login entry, and nothing happens after? What is most porable problem?
<X-Raimo> also root login is successful
<Eghie> does anyone know how to add a GPG key from keyserver.ubuntu.com to a preseed file (via apt-setup/local0/key)?
<ActionParsnip> X-Raimo: having root login enabled is a really bad idea
<X-Raimo> ActionParsnip: I know. But there is no other way to obtain control. I cannot login as a user
<ActionParsnip> X-raimo: what if you make another user?
<ActionParsnip> !adduser | X-Raimo
<ubottu> X-Raimo: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<wildbat> ubuntu don't give the option to suspend/sleep/hibernates the machine~ what should i do to enable it? 10.04
<ActionParsnip> Wildbat: is the system a laptop?
<X-Raimo> ActionParsnip: making another user is walkaround. And I need to solve the problem with current user
<wildbat> ActionParsnip, desktop
<bobthemiIkman> Apparently my /home partition got remounted as ro. Is there a way to remount it rw?
<ActionParsnip> X-Raimo: no its not, it can be used to compare groups, home directories and account settings
<ActionParsnip> wildbat: is it branded?
<wildbat> ActionParsnip, nope
<X-Raimo> what action came after last login record appears&
<ActionParsnip> wildbat: ok, makes things harder
<wildbat> ActionParsnip, E6600 w/ ASUS P5B motherbroad
<ActionParsnip> X-Raimo: you'll need to check the user has a valid shell set for one
<X-Raimo> ActionParsnip: currently user has /bin/bash
<ActionParsnip> wildbat: ok are there any guides for the board.? You may need some boot options or some conf files jigging. Suspend can be a real pain to get nice
<ActionParsnip> X-Raimo: is that what a new user has? This is why a new user can help, you can compare settings if a new user can ssh ok.
<wildbat> ActionParsnip, nope ~:< i think i saw the option be4 but don't know since when it is gone >.<
<WhiteFlower> Best material on rsync command except the ubuntu manual.
<ActionParsnip> X-Raimo: i'd also look in sshd_config, see if there are any restrictions (if the file controls restrictions)
<marenostrum> How do I list all the dependiencies of a package? Terminal command or a web interface are both OK for me.
<ActionParsnip> WhiteFlower: doesn't exist due to the very nature of the word "best"
<Jordan_U> !offline | marenostrum
<ubottu> marenostrum: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync white
<bazhang> ah he quit
<ziro`> how can i merge 2 directories into one?
<ziro`> ie. windows style
<Guest32778> ziro`, drag one into the other
<ziro`> via cli
<ziro`> ;)
<iceroot> ziro`: mv or cp
<iceroot> ziro`: mv to move, cp to copy
<pehden> any one?
<ziro`> mv x y: Directory already exists
<iceroot> !anyone | pehden
<ubottu> pehden: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<marenostrum> Jordan_U: No, Ubuntu Karmic here. I don't want to install. I want to learn all the dependencies of some packages (either they are installed on my system or not). Independent from my actual system. To analyze, to decide something, lets say.
<iceroot> ziro`: mv x y/  to move x into y
<ninwa> Does anybody know what plugin I need for compiz to have different wallpapers on each desktop? I've tried some instructions that say to edit them in compiz config->cube desktop->appearance-> edit wallpapers, but I don't have that option at all.
<pehden> help has any one ever got a working IRC chat server runing on ubuntu server
<ninwa> I remember when I started using ubuntu you could set them real easily.
<iceroot> pehden: sure soneone in this channel has. what is the real question/problem
<bazhang> pehden, apt-cache search ircd should bring some results
<ninwa> I have the cube desktop, but in the appearance tab there's no place to edit the wallpapers
<ziro`> ok, i have x/foo.html and y/bar.html
<Jordan_U> marenostrum: http://apt.alturl.com/ (from the ubottu message)
<ziro`> i want to move y's contents into x recurisvely
<G-man> Can anybody help me get my video card working properly in Lucid Lynx, It's a GeForce 9800GT, it works on my primary monitor, but i can't get the secondary to show, any help would be greatly appreciated
<ziro`> so i'd end up to x/foo.html x/bar.html
<G-man> "Dual-view"
<YankDownUnder> ninwa, There are two different "managers" or "control panels" for compiz - ccsm and compizconfig-manager - which are you using?
<Hatl> hi! i have a problem using apt-get: i added a vlc-ppa to sources.list. after removing the entry and running "apt-get update" aptitude is still able to update vlc to the ppa-version. what am i doing wrong?
<ninwa> YankDownUnder, ccsm
<rww> marenostrum: apt-cache --recurse depends packagenamehere
<YankDownUnder> ninwa, Roger that.
<rww> hrm, maybe not, that's a little /too/ outputty
<rww> apt-cache -i --recurse depends packagenamehere is a little better
<G-man> Can anybody help me get my video card working properly in Lucid Lynx, It's a GeForce 9800GT, it works on my primary monitor, but i can't get the secondary to show anything, any help would be greatly appreciated
<YankDownUnder> ninwa, I think you need to enable "Wallpapers" firstly - if I'm not mistaken...it's towards the bottom in CCSM mate
<Hatl> G-man: try running nvidia-xconfig
<YankDownUnder> G-man, sudo nvidia-settings => configure both the screens, click "Apply"
<marenostrum> rww: Thanks a lot.
<G-man> i don't know how to run xconfig
<YankDownUnder> G-man, Open a term, and type: sudo nvidia-settings => then configure yer screens, click "Apply" and etc etc etc...
<topfuel_> need some help with ati drivers and running two different resolution monitors
<topfuel_> the ati proprietary drivers are absolutely horrible
<G-man> telling me command not found
<G-man> i typed sudo nvidia-settings
<YankDownUnder> G-man, apt-get install nvidia-settings
<G-man> permission denied
<G-man> ah
<G-man> its telling me couldn't find package nvidia
<chrowe> wildbat: I guess I am more lost that I thought in fdisk. I have http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=uKHsaApY but when I try to mkfs.ext3 I get http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=5ZXUWxcN
<G-man> sudo apt-get install nvida-settings .... i get message E: Coudln't find package nvidia
<ninwa> YankDownUnder, I've got it figured out, actually. It is the wallpaper plugin, however gnome draws the desktop over-top of it so you have to edit "show_desktop" value in gconf to false first, so it doesn't write over compiz's
<ninwa> YankDownUnder, you pointed me in the right direction with turning on wallpapers didnt see it down there :) cheers
<topfuel_> how do i uninstall ati proprietary drivers?
<YankDownUnder> ninwa, Coolbeans mate...going to test it on a different workstation...
<G-man> Yankdownunder: Any other ideas?
<h4nnibal> Hai! all, I have installed many useful apps and configured it well.I would like to make a Live CD/DVD for my current installation.Is there any script that automates the process? Please help...
<YankDownUnder> G-man, Mate, I show that the nvidia-settings is in the cache search...um...have you updated apt?
<lint> jork
<pehden> iceroot every time i try to connect to my irc server it refuses the connection
<G-man> no
<pehden> running netstat the icr server is running
<G-man> how do i update apt
<monkey_dust> hi all -- after waking up my Ubuntu Lucid from hibernation, the keyboard wouldn't work, I had to restart my machine -- should this be reported as a bug and to whom?
<YankDownUnder> G-man, sudo apt-get update
<iceroot> pehden: look at the server log, run namp from the client to see if the port is open
<G-man> now try
<G-man> wow it worked,
<pehden> 127.0.0.1:6665          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      5759/ircd-hybrid
<H__> Question : are there known issues with recent NetworkManager ? My 10.04 hang at boot, I disabled NFS entries from fstab (via bootcd) now system starts up with no networking. Manual ifconfig/route/resolv works fine though. Any hints ?
<CyberCr33p> hello
<pehden> is results from netstat
<CyberCr33p> does someone use Empathy with MSN and has problem with contacts? It doesn't show the contacts.
<monkey_dust> CyberCr33p, try aMSN
<tsimpson> pehden: how are you attempting to connect?
<pehden> with an icr client
<tsimpson> pehden: by IP, hostname? what?
<pehden>  port 9999..
<pehden>  Connection failed. Error: Connection timed out
<pehden> server domain
<tsimpson> as you can see, it's port 6665, not 9999
<tsimpson> and it's only listening on 127.0.0.1 (localhost)
<pehden> i know its running on all those ports
<tsimpson> well, it's only running on localhost, so unless your server domain resolves to 127.0.0.1 it won't work
<MauL^> my ubuntu (v9) gives very low volume.. how can I fix that ?
<pehden> hmm so i need to change what so it will listen to 0:0:0:0
<tsimpson> pehden: exactly
<tsimpson> 0.0.0.0
<Sickler> hey im trying to get to the linuxmint help page but spotchat isnt in my network list can someone help m
<Sickler> me*
<tsimpson> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<pooky> blah, so tired of trying to get a calendar application going tonight. It's like, go gnome, or die :P
<tsimpson> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<tsimpson> Sickler: ^
<Ozeuss> I'm having problem with both choqok and gwibber notifications since upgrade to Lucid, anyone experienced that?
<pehden> do you happen to know what line i need to configure that
<pehden> its icrd-hybrid
<Sickler> thanks guys
<pehden> im in the conf now'
<AAA> pooky  google.com/calendar doesn't work? fyi, there is now googlecl --calendar
<pehden> wait found it
<tsimpson> pehden: look for something like "127.0.0.1" or "localhost", or "interface"
<Rogan> hi folks. Just installed 10.04 release on an HP6730b laptop
<iceroot> pehden: 127.0.0.1 is lo-interface not eth-interface, so its not using the network
<G-man> Downunderyank: thanks boss
<Rogan> but am struggling with performance issues
<G-man> It's working great
<G-man> :)
<YankDownUnder> G-man, Yer welcome matey
<Rogan> problem seems to be related to the cpufreq, which will not scale
<pehden> iceroot: ok should i change it to the hostname or domain name
<iceroot> pehden: hostname which is in /etc/hosts
<Rogan> it is currently set at 800MHz, which is the lowest possible setting, and regardless of what I do, it will not go up to full speed (or anything other than 800)
<Rogan> any ideas?
<iceroot> pehden: that is resolving the hostname to the ip so the server is running on eth0
<jo_> Does anybody know where to find a ubuntu developpers channel ?
<iceroot> Rogan: loading the kernel with acpi_cpufreq?
<rww> jo_: why?
<iceroot> jo_: #ubuntu-dev i guess
<pehden> iceroot: so i would use the hostname which is also my servers domain
<iceroot> pehden: correct, if ysou have a static ip you can also use the ip
<wildbat> chrowe, y dn't you use gparted?
<jo_> Thanks! I want to ask what is required to get a pice of software in the ubuntu repositories.
<pehden> iceroot: ok kool
<chrowe> wildbat: no, I don't have a gui installed
<bazhang> !packaging | jo_
<ubottu> jo_: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<rww> jo_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<fishcooker> if i want to install lite window manager like openbox on ubuntu-server. except apt-get install openbox ... what package should be added? if i need simple gui after start?!
<iceroot> jo_: create a bug with a featre request and append a bug
<jo_> :-)
<abhi_nav> how to install latest pidgin 2.7.1 from command line?
<iceroot> jo_: ah ok the info from bazhang sounds better/more usefull
<iceroot> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.6.6-1ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 563 kB, installed size 1792 kB
<bobthemilkman> Okay, my /home directory (reiserfs) keeps on getting remounted as ro.
<bobthemilkman> Anyone have any clue what is causing this and how to fix it?
<iceroot> abhi_nav: you have a dep from it?
<abhi_nav> iceroot, no
<abhi_nav> iceroot, do i need one?
<iceroot> abhi_nav: in the repos there is only 2.6.6
<abhi_nav> iceroot, any how i need to install latest. how to?
<iceroot> abhi_nav: so you have to use a ppa or download something from the pidgin website
<wildbat> chrowe, try with -b 4096 option
<iceroot> !ppa | abhi_nav
<ubottu> abhi_nav: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<radsis> If you want to request a package be split into subpackages where do you suggest that, the bug page at launchpad?
<abhi_nav> iceroot, i download ok
<nicopot> HI Al ... I have a problem .. using firefox or chrome to play flash games like mousebreaker sudoku ???
<nicopot> Using Lucid Lynx (10.04)
<Sangeeth> I got problem with Gparted... Help me please...
<wildbat> !ask | Sangeeth
<ubottu> Sangeeth: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wildbat> !flash| nicopot
<ubottu> nicopot: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<bobthemilkman> Dmesg output: [ 1608.444545] REISERFS error (device sdb2): vs-13070 reiserfs_read_locked_inode
<bobthemilkman> : i/o failure occurred trying to find stat data of [4094 150834 0x0 SD] [ 1608.444558] REISERFS (device sdb2): Remounting filesystem read-only
<nicopot> will check on that ubottu tx
<Ozeuss> I'm having problem with both choqok and gwibber notifications since upgrade to Lucid, anyone experienced that?
<wildbat> bobthemilkman, may be it is a HDD failure? do a smart/surface scan?
<Guest32778> Ozeuss, english pls
<bazhang> Guest32778, that is english
<bobthemilkman> wildbat: I'm going to backup all of the data on this partition and then try to unmount it and the ndo that.
<bobthemilkman> It might be an HDD failure.
<Sangeeth> Wildbat : I used gparted to edit my partitions... I added up some 8 GB to my existing linux partition and moved my partition to left... So, my data was copied to the left partition and my partition is extended... But, i think the copied data in the right end is not deleted....
<YankDownUnder> Ozeuss, Have you considered (especially after doing upgrades) - of poking through yer ~./config and ~./cache and blowing out some of the stale and old bits?
<Sangeeth> wildbat : So, now i got some 15 GB partition filled up till 14 GB...  I got a log file, you wanna view it???
<wildbat> Sangeeth, pastebinit
<Ozeuss> YankDownUnder, I mved some config files, but I'll try the same for .cache
<bobthemilkman> sudo tar cvf /home.tar /home --preserve is the correct command, right?
<Sangeeth> wildbat : I couldn't get you...
<bobthemilkman> I'm not missing anything important, am I?
<wildbat> !pb | Sangeeth
<ubottu> Sangeeth: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Sangeeth> how to??
<pehden> iceroot: no it wont load i useing the hosname   aka domain.net     and now its failing to start
<pehden> *now
<iceroot> pehden: ok use the ip
<wildbat> bobthemilkman, i think it alright ~
<pehden> iceroot: the lan ip?
<bobthemilkman> So this smart scan thing, where can I learn more about it? I'm not familiar.
<Rogan> iceroot: How do I check if it is loaded? I tried lsmod | grep cpufreq, and got nothing
<Sangeeth> wildbat : http://paste.ubuntu.com/454864/
<Juniksz> Hello! If I installed something from source code, it does not automatically appear in the Menu, Why?
<Rogan> iceroot: I do have /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies, etc
<Guest32778> Juniksz, what did you install
<Xaratas> hi. where can i "grap" the event user is idel for x minutes? which starts for example the screensaver.
<Sangeeth> wildbat : I got my Ubuntu OS running, but the stored space has to be some 7 GB, but got 14 GB... Thus, i concluded that the data is totally copied for moving but not deleted after copying...
<iceroot> Rogan: lsmod is showing me acpi_cpufreq
<iceroot> Rogan: so you have to install acpi_cpufreq and append it to the grub line after silent
<iceroot> Rogan: maybe there is another way to load a modul, i only know the way with grub
<iceroot> pehden: yes, the ip from eth0
<Juniksz> Guest32778: Why I installed from that? because in Deb file is not available the latest release.
<pehden> ok
<wildbat> Sangeeth, no your resizing failed ~ you need to do fsck to fix that while it is not mounting
<Juniksz> Guest32778: Sorry i'm tired... i've installed wormux
<Sangeeth> wildcat : But, i got the expected size...
<pehden> iceroot: that worked thanks now i got to set up channels
<Juniksz> Guest32778: but i can't find in the "lancelot" or in the "KMenu"
<wildbat> Sangeeth, that is the partition table ~ your fs isn't "update"
<Xaratas> <iceroot> Rogan: maybe there is another way to load a modul, i only know the way with grub < rc.local should do tho job
<bobthemilkman> During the backup, I got some errors:  /home/brian/usr/local/lib/root/liblistDict.so|tar: /home/brian/usr/local/lib/root/writer.py: Cannot stat: Permission denied
<hetii> hello :)
<Sangeeth> wildcat : So, what should i do... please guide me.... :(
<bobthemilkman> That was with a sudo tar
<Rogan> iceroot: are you on 10.04?
<Guest32778> Juniksz, can you add to the menu
<Rogan> I'm not finding an acpi_cpufreq module anywhere
<hetii> how can i share one real partition from host on multiple guest system (in KVM )?
<bobthemilkman> I've gotten quite a few of those. not every one, and it seems to be random.
<Juniksz> Guest:32778: Which file i should added to the menu?
<steveccc> does anyone know what the error numerical result out of range means when trying to remove a file
<vak> hi all
<iceroot> Rogan: at home i am on 10.04, at the moment i am on another debian-based distribution
<vak> my graypad stoped to work under Ubuntu! :(
<Sangeeth> wildcat : Can my data be secured???
<iceroot> Xaratas: thanks for the info
<iceroot> !details | vak
<ubottu> vak: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wildbat> Sangeeth, reboot (livecd if the partition is your linux)  and run gparted right click it (and umount if need) then check
<Guest32778> Juniksz, add the wormux file?
<wildbat> Sangeeth, yes
<Sangeeth> wildcat, i got the gparted livecd
<wildbat> Sangeeth, and i an bat not cat, i hat cat, they hunt us for breakfast
<Sangeeth> wildbat : Sorry...
<wildbat> Sangeeth, lol
<vak> my graypad stoped to work under Ubuntu! Details: Ubuntu 9.10, 64 bit gnome, nothing special has been done (no preference changes, etc), it just doesn't work anymore
<vak> iceroot: ^^
<Sangeeth> wildbat : Sorry, 'cause i was tensed about my data...
<iceroot> !doesnotwork | vak
<iceroot> !doesntwork | vak
<ubottu> vak: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Sangeeth> wildbat : Ok...
<iceroot> vak: dont let me pull all the strings from ubottu.
<Ozeuss> YankDownUnder, thanks, i removed relevant config folder and cache, I'll check a tweet now.
<Sangeeth> wildbat : :D
<Juniksz> Guest32778 >whereis wormux -> wormux: /usr/local/bin/wormux   ||| That is what i need?
<vak> iceroot: just NO REACTION. You press and nothing happens
<iceroot> vak: is it not starting? is it not resizing a partition
<Guest32778> Juniksz, yep
<Guest32778> Juniksz, looks like
<YankDownUnder> Ozeuss, coolbeans
<Sangeeth> wildbat : Please explain me still more in detail... What should i do???  I don't have a ubuntu live cd but got gparted livecd....
<private_meta> When I try to view flash videos in firefox (ubuntu 10.04), for a lot of flash video players (e.g. engadget video, old youtube player) I cannot click any button on/in the flash video, so I can't start, stop, ... them. Any Idea what I can do there?
<iceroot> vak: ah i see, you are not talking about gparted. what happen if you start your program from the shell? is there an error-code?
<wildbat> Sangeeth, just reboot to it , select the partition, in question, right click, Check
<Sangeeth> wildbat : Then...\
<wildbat> Sangeeth, done
<vak> iceroot: partition? I guess you messed me with someone else :) I have problems with graypad of my keyboard :)
<Sangeeth> Will i get the free space of 7 GB...
<Juniksz> Guest32778: Thanks for the help, it is working!
<Sangeeth> wildbat : Will i get i my free space??
<wildbat> Sangeeth, you should ~
<Guest32778> Juniksz, no problem
<iceroot> vak: what is a graypad on a keyboard? you mean numlock?
<YankDownUnder> Sangeeth, Free space costs $25.95 per gigabyte. :)
<Sangeeth> wildbat : The same operation i had done for my linux swap and the same error happened... So, shall i check that too???
<wildbat> Sangeeth, yes
<Joshmuffin> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Sangeeth> YankDownUnder : :D Ok... But, i'm striving for 10 GB freespace, 'cause my hard disk is only of 150 GB capacity...
<Joshmuffin> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<Sangeeth> wildbat : Are sure that i can proceed??
<sihnu> i'm new to irc. i should get more familiar with it but could someone tell me how to disable "has joined" and "has disconnected" messages?
<bazhang> Joshmuffin, stop that. /msg ubottu
<wildbat> Sangeeth, yes
<Joshmuffin> sihnu, are you using xchat
<sihnu> irssi
<Joshmuffin> gah, im still learning irssi aswell
<xpike> Is there a way to search for other users not on the contact list on the linux version of skype
<Sangeeth> wildbat : The linux swap is the paging memory needed right?..
<Joshmuffin>  sihnu /j #irssi
<bazhang> !quietirssi | sihnu
<ubottu> sihnu: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<YankDownUnder> Sangeeth, Yes. Don't muck with the swap partition(s)
<Sangeeth> wildbat : So, I got 2 GB memory... As a tradition, my swap must be 4 GB in space right???
<sihnu> thanks ubottu, much better now :)
<YankDownUnder> Sangeeth, Usually 1.5 to 2 times the amount of installed RAM, yes.
<odb|fidel> there is NO must
<Sangeeth> wildbat : Thanks :)
<wildbat> Sangeeth, i don't use sawp XD
<Joshmuffin> sihnu, ubottu is a bot, bazhang told it to tell you that he needs you thanks :D
<Sangeeth> wildbat : XD ?? What is it??
<bazhang> Sangeeth, 2GB is fine
<sihnu> haha.. ok, well i already told i was new to irc
<wildbat> Sangeeth, smiley  lookit sideway
<Joshmuffin> sihnu, all good :)
<Sangeeth> wildbat : I couldn't get you?!
<Joshmuffin> can anyone help me i cant boot ubuntu
<Guest32778> Joshmuffin, y
<wildbat> Sangeeth, ignore it then
<Joshmuffin> Guest32778, Grub2 is a wee bit stuffed up
<Joshmuffin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9503735#post9503735
<Sangeeth> wildbat : Ok... Will try and catch you then... Bye... And really thanks for your help...
<Guest32778> dude that looks bad
<Joshmuffin> It is
<YankDownUnder> Sangeeth, Have you considered deleting all your pr0n to free up some space?
<vak> my got
<wildbat> ubuntu don't give the option to suspend/sleep/hibernates the machine~ what should i do to enable it? 10.04, E6600, ASUS P5B
<vak> This default option is just crazy! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766789
<Xaratas> where can i "grap" the event user is idel for x minutes? which starts for example the screensaver.
<bazhang> YankDownUnder, thats not appropriate for here
<vak> that's why my numpad didn't work!
<bazhang> YankDownUnder, keep it family friendly please
<bartounet> how can i activate route module on iptable
<hoare> guys how can I launch grub2 console in ubuntu?
<Joshmuffin> !etiquette | YankDownUnder
<ubottu> YankDownUnder: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<Gryllida> hi, I'm looking for a command line irc client, irssi is way too difficult about network & channel tabs. any others?
<bazhang> Gryllida, weechat
<Joshmuffin> weechat +1
<Joshmuffin> but really once you learn irssi its worth it
<hoare> guys how can I launch grub2 console in ubuntu?
<YankDownUnder> Yes thank you for the information on ettiquette - I momentarily forgot after spending 15 years doing support on IRC...my bad...
<bazhang> hoare, reach the menu? hold shift at boot
<odb|fidel> YankDownUnder: hrhr
<nicopot> I get the following when I try to install that 64 bit flash plugin ... Connecting to download.macromedia.com|88.221.243.191|:80... failed: Connection refused. download failed
<hoare> bazhang: nope after booting
<bazhang> hoare, to edit it?
<rww> nicopot: it's been removed from Adobe's servers
<Gryllida> nicopot: oh, https://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Managing+the+Flash+plugin
<hoare> bazhang: nope I just want to read help
<hoare> bazhang: in my distro I write grub to console and reach grub.
<hoare> in ubuntu, package is not installed. I've installed then I saw that it is grub old.
<hoare> I mean grub legacy.
<bazhang> hoare, your distro being what?
<rww> hoare: try /usr/sbin/grub
<bazhang> hoare, man grub works here
<hoare> rww: ok hold on
<hoare> bazhang: nope I dont want it
<bazhang> hoare, you are not using ubuntu?
<hoare> bazhang: ubuntu is running on virtualbox.
<Gryllida> >.<
<Gryllida> awful
<wildbat> when will ubuntu fix intel "fake"Raid on gparted and disk utility .....
<dries> hello everyone
<hoare> rww: how can I see grub version?
<hoare> this seems like old
<Gryllida> hey dries
<rww> hoare: of course it's old, it's GRUB legacy
<rww> hoare: apt-cache policy grub
<hoare>  I want newer
<Gryllida> ok, weechat, any others?
<odb|fidel> hoare: grub --version ... should do the job
<Sangeeth> wildbat : You are the HERO!!!
<hoare> odb|fidel: right
<hoare> this is older grub 0.97
<hoare> I need 1.97 or newer
<Sangeeth> wildbat   Could I learn from you, how you interpreted my problem...
<odb|fidel> hoare: how about searching for grub2 then? ;)
<hoare> odb|fidel: I think there is no such package
<rww> hoare: as far as I'm aware, grub2/1.97 doesn't have a console like grub does.
<rww> could be wrong on that, though, but I don't see one.
<odb|fidel> i do see grub2 & grub2-splashimages as packages here
<rww> the grub2 package is grub-pc.
<rww> assuming you're on a normal computer, anyway
<odb|fidel> good point
<wildbat> Sangeeth, read the log?
<Sangeeth> wildbat : yes..
<hoare> rww: what is a normal computer?
<Guest32778> need ubuntu help?
<Sangeeth> wildbat : I saw some (error) string at the bottom...
<rww> hoare: PC/BIOS based computers
<wildbat> Sangeeth, everything SUCCESS until the resize
<hoare> rww: I see. installed grub-pc
<bazhang> Guest32778, then ask a question
<hoare> how can I launch it now?
<rww> 0144 < rww> hoare: as far as I'm aware, grub2/1.97 doesn't have a console like grub does.
<Sangeeth> wildbat : yeah..
<hoare> rww: oh I missed that sorry
<shadyabhi> I want to add another OS entry to the grub.cfg.. Is there a software I can install in ubuntu that does that for me.. ??
<wildbat> Sangeeth, you most likely delete or add some partition and it can't find the device ~ so just redo those "missing "commands form the resize process
<Jordan_U> shadyabhi: "sudo update-grub"
<shadyabhi> Jordan_U: Will that detect my new OS installed
<Jordan_U> shadyabhi: It should.
<Sangeeth> wildbat : Can't understand your last message??? Could you break it down simpler??
<wildbat> ubuntu don't give the option to suspend/sleep(it got hibernates thou) the machine~ what should i do to enable it? 10.04, E6600, ASUS P5B
<shadyabhi> Jordan_U: Actually I tried manually adding my Arch to it, and I got Kernel Panic... lets see.. i will try this one
<Sangeeth> wildbat : Sorry! I got to go... Will meet you after half an hour...
<wildbat> Sangeeth, ok later
<Babalabon> IF I group opened application on bottom taskbar, does it have to have the text or can it just have the icons thus saving space?
<thalib> i cannot get sound from my tvtime.. any help
<Gryllida> hey thalib
<thalib> yeh
<Gryllida> thalib, your specs?
<thalib> ubuntu 10.04 kernel 2.6.35
<indus> thalib, heya
<Gryllida> thalib, did it previously work or first time you're trying to do it on Ubuntu?
<dries> Does anyone know how to configure Openbox? Do I have to do it completely through the cli?
<thalib> first time
<Black_Prince> 2.5.35 ?
<Babalabon> IF I group opened application on bottom taskbar, does it have to have the text or can it just have the icons thus saving space? much like win7 taskbar?
<Black_Prince> 2.6.35*
<bazhang> thalib, where did you get that kernel?
<thalib> from internet
<bobthemilkman> So yeah, my reiserfs drive looks like it's failing... :(
<Black_Prince> kernel.org says that kernel is unstable
<Black_Prince> latest stable version is 2.6.34
<thalib> i dont know
<bobthemilkman> I'm tarring /home into /home.tar --preserve-permissions, anyone have any advice?
<thalib> but am using that so farso good
<bobthemilkman> Some of the tarring isn't working due to stat error.
<bazhang> dries, obconf looks helpful
<VCoolio> Babalabon: chech dockbarx on gnome-look.org, may be what you want, or a real dock like avant window navigator or cairo-dock
<dries> bazhang, is that a feature of openbox itself or is it seperate?
<bazhang> !info obconf | dries
<ubottu> dries: obconf (source: obconf): Preferences manager for Openbox window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.3-3build1 (lucid), package size 91 kB, installed size 656 kB
<Jordan_U> bobthemilkman: If most of the data on the partition is data you want, I'd use GNU ddrescue.
<bazhang> dries, you need to install it
<thalib> here is where i got 2.6.35 kernel
<thalib> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.35-rc1-lucid/
<dries> ah, thanks guys
<bazhang> dries, should be one more, it slips my mind at the moment though
<bobthemilkman> Jordan_U: Yep. I want all my data. What's ddrescue? (firefox won't launch)
<Jordan_U> !info gddrescue | bobthemilkman
<ubottu> bobthemilkman: gddrescue (source: gddrescue): the GNU data recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.11-1 (lucid), package size 51 kB, installed size 152 kB
<bazhang> dries obmenu
<Black_Prince> !info libpng14
<ubottu> Package libpng14 does not exist in lucid
<Black_Prince> !info libpng12
<ubottu> Package libpng12 does not exist in lucid
<bazhang> dries apt-cache search openbox has some more results
<Black_Prince> !info libpng12-dev
<ubottu> libpng12-dev (source: libpng): PNG library - development. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.42-1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 255 kB, installed size 632 kB
<dries> thanks bazhang :)
<Jordan_U> bobthemilkman: It's like dd except geared toward recovering data from failing drives
<bobthemilkman> Jordan_U: I see.
<bobthemilkman> That' exactly what I want.
<bobthemilkman> I've got 70GB of DATA on the disk, and I don't have any free disks around.
<Jordan_U> bobthemilkman: I recommend reading the man page, if nothing else it's ineresting the techniques it uses.
<karyo> hello can anyone tell me what happens if I upgrade my system with an evergreen(radeon 5XXX) board?
<karyo> i'm using lucid
<Guest32778> karyo, it rock
<Guest32778> karyo, it rocks
<karyo> i heard that driver support is suboptimal for evergreen. have you tried it? does it work "out of the box"?
<gerson> lol
<wildbat> can anyone know how to fix the lid button? it is not working correctly, when pressed the screen off for 0.5sec and back on, as well as when released. any clue? hp laptop, 10.04
<wildbat> ubuntu don't give the option to suspend/sleep(it got hibernates thou) in the shutdown menu~ what should i do to enable it? 10.04, E6600, ASUS P5B
<deeane> hi there
<Gryllida> hey, any other ideas about command line irc clients except for irssi and weechat?
<xray_tsk> what's wrong with irssi?
<Gryllida>  wildbat, system > preferences > power management if you're on Gnome
<bazhang> Gryllida, let me check
<Gryllida> xray_tsk, half of the things that I do is /win #, and only half is the chat..
<wildbat> Gryllida, already did not helpful~
<xray_tsk> Gryllida: what? Why don't you press alt+# ?
<Gryllida> wildbat, what did you set there?
<Gryllida> xray_tsk, because I have mode than 10 windows?
<xray_tsk> Gryllida: press alt+q etc
<wildbat> Gryllida, nothing there is helping with the issue
<bazhang> Gryllida, ircii and epic at least according to ubuntuforums
<xray_tsk> Gryllida: anyway, you can press alt + left or right arrow
<Gryllida> xray_tsk: I'm really _often_ switching between networks, across the whole tabs list
<delici0us> anyone about?
<data> hi guys. I just reinstalled ubuntu 10.04 and have some trouble with Xorg. I can't do fullscreen in mplayer and glxgears, glxinfo etc. all crash with a segmentation fault. I have a radeon x600, but modprobe fglx says "no such device"
<delici0us> was wondering what the programs where called that searched system for tell tale signs of rootkits etc
<delici0us> rkhunter or something?
<xray_tsk> Gryllida: you need any client with tablist and mouse support? .)
<xray_tsk> Write one...
<bazhang> !find chkrootkit
<ubottu> Found: chkrootkit
<bazhang> delici0us, ^^
<delici0us> ty kind sir
<bazhang> delici0us, and the one you mentioned as well
<delici0us> been years since i've used linux.  but looks so pretty
<delici0us> lol
<Gryllida> xray_tsk: not mouse, not necessarily, but an always visible tab list would be ok, I don't mind /win # if I can always know what the # is, while as for now I keep win list in window 1, and do /win 1, [looking], /win ## for every switch
<bazhang> delici0us, be aware that some false positives are normal
<bobthemilkman> Okay, I managed to take out the /home line from /etc/fstab, reboot, create a folder /home/brian, chmod it, boot into gnome (unnecessary step), and then do sudo ddrescue /dev/sdb2 /rescue
<bobthemilkman> So hopefully I'll have an image of the partition when this is done, yeah?
<delici0us> thanks, bazhang!
<bazhang> delici0us, in future apt-cache search relatedname usually turns up results (eg rootkit)
<delici0us> ah, ok
<bobthemilkman> After this I can just mount the image as a loop, and then copy to the / partition, I hope...
<X3> morning
<bobthemilkman> Let's say a partition has 70GB in use and 250GB total, would dd if=/dev/thatpartition of=/someimage create a 70GB or a 250GB image?
<X3> I would like to build a deb from XBMC svn trunk but all documents I read so far didnt help, Would apprecciate someoenes patience and kindness to help on this
<Zoomrenalt> Webcam not working on Skype 2.1.0.81
<data> hi guys. I just reinstalled ubuntu 10.04 and have some trouble with Xorg. I can't do fullscreen in mplayer and glxgears, glxinfo etc. all crash with a segmentation fault. I have a radeon x600, but modprobe fglx says "no such device"
<Aksh> Ubuntu 10.04 is a LTS, i have been using Fedora for couple of years, what does Long Term SUpport actually mean ?
<Zoomrenalt> Ubuntu 9.10. Webcam not working on Skype 2.1.0.81. Any help would be greatly appreciated .
<Gryllida> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Guest32778> Aksh, not much
<Gryllida> !STS
<Gryllida> oh hmm
<Gryllida> what is it?
<data> hi guys. I just reinstalled ubuntu 10.04 and have some trouble with Xorg. I can't do fullscreen in mplayer and glxgears, glxinfo etc. all crash with a segmentation fault. I have a radeon x600, but modprobe fglx says "no such device"
<glenn__> hello, all would like to install a private chat roo.  i did it years ago, but have forgotton how .Can anyone help?
<bazhang> Guest32778, that is not correct
<Gryllida> hey data
<Gryllida> data: fecth full error text please?
<Martijnvdc> i have an usb surround sound headset, but pulseaudio doesn't detect all channels. How can i make those channels work?
<delici0us> brb
<X3> I would like to build a deb from XBMC svn trunk but all documents I read so far didnt help, Would apprecciate someoenes patience and kindness to help on this
<candyban> Is there a problem with startup of services in 10.04 server? There are a number of services that do not properly startup, even though they have the corresponding SXX in the rcX.d directory. (Some services fail with the error that an interface eth2 is not ready yet even though it says Required-start: $network)
<subone> I'm using bluetooth stereo headphones with my system. How can I tell by the cli if the headphones are in use so I can control their volume rather than Master volume (which doesn't effect the headphone volume) by the cli?
<Zoomrenalt> Webcam not working on Skype 2.1.0.81. Running Ubuntu 9.10. Thanks you.
<Guest32778> Aksh, see the ubottu for more info
<Gryllida> Zoomrenalt: webcam model?
<chrowe> does the ubuntu private cloud run on Jaunty?
<Guest32778> oh y not
<Gryllida> chrowe: it should
<amokpaule> Hello, can i set it in gnome that i have an adress bar and the icons to browse?
<Zoomrenalt> <Gryllida>Zebronics Eagle eye
<candyban> I get errors like "Address family for hostname not supported"
<Gryllida> candyban: when fo you get such errors
<candyban> Gryllida, at boot
<bazhang> chrowe, ubuntu one? there's the channel #ubuntuone though I expect the answer is no (let me check)
<candyban> Gryllida, when I start the service manually (after boot), there is no problem
<Gryllida> candyban, what service
<Sliceoflife> hi epople, I tried and tried to like Ubuntu but it sucks, it's windows 7 for me
<caac> Hi, using lucid, all the latest updates. I always have a red glow on some applets on my top panel, how can I get rid of it?
<candyban> Gryllida, snmpd
<candyban> Gryllida, conntrackd
<Zoomrenalt> Gryllida : The camera is getting detected in "Cheese weboth". Not detected in Skype.
<Guest32778> Sliceoflife, haha y
<X3> anyone know where to get help building a deb from a svn trunk pls?
<Gryllida> Sliceoflife: kind of, try system - preferences - appearance - customize - controls - classic, which was one of the first things I did, makes it easier for people from 1990s like me
<chrowe> bazhang: oh, I must be tired, I just need to run Jaunty in VM so it doesn't matter what the host version is :)
<Guest32778> sliceoflife free software is free but you have to make it work
<Gryllida> caac: right click the panel items you want to remove, selest 'remove from panel'
<Sangeeth> wildbat : Thanks... I have another question???
<candyban> Gryllida, I added a 5 second delay in the conntrackd init script (ifconfig eth2 | grep -q UP \n test $? -eq 1 && echo "Sync if not ready yet" && sleep 5) ... but I don't want to change all the init scripts
<caac> Gryllida: I don't want to remove any
<delici0us> anyone here with an HTC/Android phone?
<caac> I want to get rid of the red box on top of some applets
<Gryllida>  candyban: sorry no idea what init script is
<wildbat> Sangeeth, will try to catch the ball
<Gryllida> !anyone | delici0us
<ubottu> delici0us: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<delici0us> haha
<candyban> Gryllida, /etc/init.d/script ?
<Gryllida> caac: "red box" ?
<Gryllida> candyban: sorry, what would this do?
<Sangeeth> wildbat : I had the exact problem described earlier with the linux swap... But, it is not possible to check that filesystem...
<caac> yeah Gryllida, a red transparent frame on top of the applet
<X3> ubottu need help building a deb froma svn trunk pls help
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<X3> ;)
<candyban> Gryllida, ubuntu still starts the SYSV way, right?
<Zoomrenalt> Gryllida : Zebronics webcam not getting detected in Skype 2.1. Works fine in Cheese webcam booth. Running Ubuntu 9.10.
<Sangeeth> wildbat : It's a temp filestorage right? So, i think with out any check, it will be OK....:-|
<wildbat> Sangeeth, for swap you can just del and recreate it,
<bazhang> !upstart | candyban
<ubottu> candyban: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Gryllida>  candyban: cant' help much here.. my first linux month.. no idea what SYSV is...
<wildbat> Sangeeth, nope it is "temp" RAM
<Sangeeth> wildbat : No problem?..
<Gryllida> !info Zebronics
<ubottu> Package Zebronics does not exist in lucid
<Gryllida> hmm
<wildbat> Sangeeth, data is useless after each restart ~ except for data harvest for FBI XD
<Sangeeth> wildbat : What's that, FBI XD??
<asfjio> hello, is there a way to use ssh completion even when my know_hosts are encrypted? i mean when HashKnownHosts is set to yes in my /etc/ssh/ssh_config.
<wildbat> Sangeeth, ignore XD
<X3> FBI wifi hacking tools
<Gryllida> Zoomrenalt: maybe something from this one might help: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Zebronics+webcam+driver+ubuntu
<wildbat> ubuntu don't give the option to suspend/sleep(it got hibernates thou) in the shutdown menu~ what should i do to enable it? 10.04, E6600, ASUS P5B
<wildbat> can anyone know how to fix the lid button? it is not working correctly, when pressed the screen off for 0.5sec and back on, as well as when released. any clue? hp laptop, 10.04
<Gryllida> Zoomrenalt: honestly no idea what else to do
<Gryllida> wildbat: no Sustend? O.O
<X3> pls Need help building a deb froma svn trunk
<Gryllida> suspend*
<candyban> bazhang, you know of these kinds of issues with upstart?
<Gryllida> X3: "froma" what is it
<candyban> bazhang, can I make it start in serial rather than parallel ?
<bazhang> candyban, wasn't following, just saw the sysv bit
<Sangeeth> wildbat : As i said already, I got a 2 GB mem... But, when i extended my swap, it went beyond 4 GB... No problem, isn't it??
<X3> Gryllida: from a
<Gryllida> "from a"?
<Zoomrenalt> Gryllida thanks for your help
<candyban> bazhang, it looks like some of my startup scripts fail due to the fact that the network is not properly up yet (even though it "depends" on $network)
<Sangeeth> wildbat : You involved in any projects like dev or mod???
<X3> Gryllida: Need help building a deb from a svn trunk
<Gryllida> X3: ah does it have build instructions, what errors do you get, what exactly are you doing
<candyban> bazhang, I have a slow machine (soekris 5501) and plenty of network configuration (4 interfaces + ucarp) ... and I think the scripts don't wait for $network to be completed before starting up
<caac> so anyone who's got the same issue?
<caac> the last applet you clicked has a red glow on top of it
<X3> Gryllida: theres no instructions to build a deb only to compile, compile runs ok but building deb i cannot various instructions alwys reqire a step and doesnt explain how to by a example
<wildbat> Sangeeth, no problem and nope
<wildbat> Gryllida, YA werido @@;
<Gryllida> X3, with firefox deb, I put it to /usr/local/, then just ran the main file, might be same here
<Gryllida> X3, get a reply from another user though, a second opinion
<techtiny> hi everyone
<Guest32778> hi there
<Gryllida> hi
<data> Gryllida: data@data-laptop:~/tmp$ glxgears
<data> Segmentation fault
<ljsoftnet> hi
<data> Gryllida: that is the full error...
<Gryllida> "glxgears"?
<techtiny> I am new to IRC CHAT
<data> name of display: :0.0
<data> Segmentation fault
<Gryllida> welcome techtiny
<Gryllida> hangon, data
<data> that's the output of glxinfo
<X3> Gryllida: I dont think placing a deb in /usr/local resolves my problem
<Guest32778> techtiny, are you on ubuntu
<X3> Gryllida: have to acually build the deb first
<evstevemd> Hi everybody, Is there anyone have been able to install UML tools. I cannot get Argo UML to my Lucid!
<techtiny> how to install tar.gz file in ubuntu
<X3> Gryllida: and Building a deb is the actual problem as I idk how to all steps
<techtiny> can anyone help
<iceroot> techtiny: what program?
<evstevemd> Have tried http://www.getdeb.net but it cannot finish! Any Idea?
<Gryllida> ok again any idea about a text irc client, not irssi or weechat
<wildbat> techtiny, ungzip&untar it ~ read readme if any
<techtiny> thanks wildbat
<techtiny> i got it iceroot
<iceroot> techtiny: my question was something like "why not using the repository"
<X3> Gryllida: do you know how to build a deb from any svn trunk?
<techtiny> iceroot: i didn't get you
<iceroot> !repo | techtiny
<ubottu> techtiny: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<evstevemd> Anyone successfully installed ArgoUML?
<techtiny> evstevemd : what is ArgoUML
<Gryllida> Hi?
<X3> http://argouml.tigris.org/
<X3> Gryllida: HI?
<Gryllida> I'm looking for a commandline irc client, not irssi, not weechat
<X3> sec
<rww> telnet
<bazhang> Gryllida, epic ircii
<Gryllida> .
<Gryllida> ok
<bazhang> Gryllida, which I answered about 30 mins ago
<X3> Gryllida: http://hacktux.com/irc/client
<Gryllida> I'm lost here, too crowded, didn't see ircii suggestion
<bazhang> Gryllida, much less developed supported than weechat and irssi though
<Gryllida> bazhang: my main concern is to always see win/tab list
<X3> Gryllida: http://www.ircreviews.org/clients/platforms-unix.html
<rww> Gryllida: as a pre-emptive strike for when someone recommends you bitchx:
<rww> !bitchx
<ubottu> bitchx (also known as ircii-pana) was dropped from Debian and subsequently Ubuntu (see: http://dy.fi/afb). Consider using irssi or weechat instead.
<Gryllida> ?
<rww> lol, both of those links just given do
<Black_Prince> !info fontconfig
<ubottu> fontconfig (source: fontconfig): generic font configuration library - support binaries. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.0-2ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 152 kB, installed size 544 kB
<VCoolio> Gryllida: there is a plugin for weechat that show tabs; no doubt there is something like it for irssi too
<Gryllida> ok
<X3> Gryllida: do you know how to build a deb from any svn trunk?
<bazhang> Gryllida, why not explore in irssi channel as well
<Black_Prince> !info libfreetype6
<bazhang> Gryllida, #irssi
<ubottu> libfreetype6 (source: freetype): FreeType 2 font engine, shared library files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.3.11-1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 408 kB, installed size 728 kB
<Gryllida> X3: 1) download it from svn 2) extract to usr/lib/ 3) run it --- this is how I did with firefox deb - no guarantee that it can work for any deb though
<rww> and no guarantee that your hacked-together install won't go horribly wrong when you try to upgrade to the next Ubuntu version
<X3> Gryllida: this svn trunk doesnt work like that
<X3> Gryllida: its xbmc svn trunk
<bazhang> X3, why that method
<X3> bazhang: because compiling from svn doesnt run over the preinstalled version, so need to make a deb to install it over the currently installed packages from ppa
<bazhang> X3, some newer greater feature?
<Gryllida> X3: you have to download it first anyway, maybe try #svn
<X3> bazhang: the compile use to work b4 the xbmc changes to the addons stuff now the same compile method included on readme doesnt work
<X3> bazhang & Grylida: I have the svn downloaded already just need help sorting tis out how to build a deb from svn
<bazhang> X3, sorry, my question was more on what was needed over the PPA version (ie not sufficient)
<Gryllida> X3: IDK, man make, extract it first, but if it doesn't have build instructions then it
<X3> svn ppa is bleeding edge whch is fixing issues that the ppa has
<Gryllida> s badly progrmmed
<VCoolio> X3: check if there is a README file; normally it's ./autogen.sh && make  && make install, but if you replace the last with checkinstall it makes a deb for you
<elyob> rww: Thanks for that ... next question .. any idea how /var/www/wtmp gets populated?! I have a script that sends me a message via Growl whenever anyone logs into one of my servers, but also want to add in the users IP address.
<X3> VCoolio: ok just replace ./autogen.sh && make && make install with ./autogen.sh && make && checkinstall does it?
<elyob> (external IP address) .. I am guessing that I may be able to use the same systems that this uses.
<X3> lemme check if it has that
<VCoolio> X3: yes, first build like normal, then install with sudo checkinstall; install checkinstall first
<Sylvain3665> Hi
<Sylvain3665> I'm a french user, sorry if i don't speak very clearly
<rww> elyob: various programs write to it. see "man wtmp" and "man -k wtmp".
<Sylvain3665> I have a computer with ubuntu server 10.04, i installed X server and then, i installed kdm
<rww> !fr | Sylvain3665
<ubottu> Sylvain3665: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Sylvain3665> but i don't want x and kdm to start when the system boots, i want to stay in console mode
<Sylvain3665> Okay :p
<VCoolio> X3: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<X3> VCoolio: thx lemme try that
<Dazzled> Is it allowed to post a single line of scripting to troubleshoot it?
<airtonix> Dazzled, this isn't a scripting channel
<AAA> Dazzled  one line is good
<Dazzled> it works when I 'cd' to the dir, and then run the command
<will>  #python
<arand> I've got midi_kbd+jack+qsynth+soundfont setup for playing, but I'm looking for a way to transpose the midi somewhere along the route, is there something able to do this easily (I've looked but not found anything)..
<Dazzled> [root@telefooncentrale ~]# /etc/init.d/asterisk "show channels"
<Dazzled> Usage: asterisk {start|stop|status|restart|reload}
<dotblank> arand, Lmss
<will> does anyone know python here
<dotblank> arand, lmms*
<airtonix> will, the python channel does
<AAA> Dazzled  your question answers itself
<dotblank> will, try #python
<Gnea> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org
<will> it won't let me join
<unop> will, /join #python
<arand> dotblank: I'll have a look, cheers.
<Dazzled> when I cd to ect/init.d, it does work
<H__> Question : are there known issues with recent NetworkManager ? My 10.04 hang at boot, I disabled NFS entries from fstab (via bootcd) now system starts up with no networking. Manual ifconfig/route/resolv works fine though. Any hints ?
<will> you need to be identified with services
<will> is what it says
<unop> will, you might have to register on freenode first.  ask in #freenode about that.
<Xaratas> then do it will
<Gnea> will: /join #freenode  they can tell you how to do that
<VCoolio> Dazzled: do 'which asterisk' to see what is executed
<airtonix> H__, investigate /etc/Network-Manager or /etc/NetworkManager
<rww> ubottu: tell will about register
<ubottu> will, please see my private message
<AAA> Dazzled  "show channels" is not a 'start command' but rather a command issued by $ asterisk -r after starting gthe service
<H__> airtonix: ok
<data> hi guys. I just reinstalled ubuntu 10.04 and have some trouble with Xorg. I can't do fullscreen in mplayer and glxgears, glxinfo etc. all crash with a segmentation fault. I have a radeon x600, but modprobe fglx says "no such device"
<Dazzled> VCoolio: Sorry, I don't understand the which command, but I'll look it up
<Dazzled> AAA: the actual script is "sip reload"
<abhinesh> data :use ubuntu 9.1
<Xaratas> fglx is propably not installed in the dafault ubuntu
<Dazzled> AAA: but I didn't want to break anything :)
<data> i installed it... otherwise it would be "no such module"
<Helloer> Hello, my ubuntu 10.04 hangs on "running /scripts/init-bottom Done." I cant run rescue mode because it hangs too on menu - how i can fix it?
 * airtonix mumbles about selling the ati card
<nhak> how should i configure gdm to detect my new installed fluxbox?
<candyban> Helloer, you can add the parameter "init=/bin/bash" to the kernel at boot (don't forget to remove splash quiet)
<Xaratas> hm watch the logs what is /dev/dri ?
<H__> airtonix: managed=false looks not right. Any idea where I can find what process changed that, and when and why ?
<VCoolio> Dazzled: to see what binary / script is executed with a command, you can do 'which something' and you'll get the path to something; if you run asterisk I think something like /usr/bin/asterisk is executed, not /etc/init.d/asterisk
<AAA> Dazzled  you are a bit confused. first, stuf in /etc/init.d/ are scripts for starting/stoping services.  once that service is started you can interact with it.  in your case, asterisk, you will start the service $ service asterisk start, or /etc/init.d/asterisk start. and then use $ asterisk -r to connect to that service and issue your sip reload commands and the like
<Helloer> candyban hmm but i want run ubuntu:P
<nhak> how should i configure gdm to detect a new installed window manager?
<Sangeeth> wildbat : I deleted and recreated the linux swap partition... Success... But, the swap is not on by default... So, how do i declare a partition to be swap in ubuntu....
<data> (EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed because of a version mismatch.
<candyban> Helloer, run /bin/bash and fix the issue :), then reboot
<airtonix> H__, items listed in nm-applets drop down menu are text files contained at /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/*
<wildbat> Sangeeth, just update the UUID in /etc/fstab
<Helloer> but i dont know how to fix...
<sirlark> Hi all, I'm trying to set up VirtualBox on an Intel Core 2 Quad. I enable Vt-X in the machine settings and PAE-NX, but when I start the machine they don't show up as enabled. How do I check whether the host CPU supports these virtual extensions?
<wildbat> Sangeeth, to view the UUID do "sudo blkid"
<Sangeeth> Anyone know how to install android or linux on phones??? That is, i ask can anyphone be installed with linux or android??
<brijithmac1> Hi, I am in trouble. my crontab is not working please help me
<Sangeeth> wildbat : Where do i find that..
<airtonix> Sangeeth, wildbat just told you.
<wildbat> sirlark, "sudo kvm-ok"
<Sangeeth> wildbat : Ya.. I got it... !!
<candyban> Helloer, what is this "/scripts/init-bottom"?
<brijithmac1> Hi, I am in trouble. my crontab is not working please help me. here is my crontab entry  */1 * * * * sh /home/brijith/bin/starwall >Desktop/error.txt
<Dazzled> AAA: Thanks, I'll try that
<AAA> brijithmac1  try ~brijith/Desktop/error.txt
<Dazzled> VCoolio: thanks for the which command, I'm jumping in now :p
<VCoolio> brijithmac1: try this: /bin/sh /home/brijith/bin/starwall > /home/brijith/Desktop/error.txt
<Sangeeth> wildbat : I got into the UUID file, But how to update???
<bosky101> AAA, ok i've got a new node. i want to make tempuser ssh'able into remote the right way. firstly how do i give a user sudo rights
<H__> airtonix: ok. system-connections/ is empty (what i expected it to be). I'm wondering why NetworkManager decided not to use networking anymore. I'll edit nm-system-settings.conf and set managed=true and reboot (tonight).
<bada23> my ubuntu installation on my macbook pro is pretty slow. any tuning tipps?
<AAA> bosky101  visudo
<brijithmac1> VCoolio: /home/brijith/bin/starwall is the command
<wildbat> Sangeeth, ALT+ F2 > gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<Sangeeth> wildbat : I got into that.. Then???
<brijithmac1> VCoolio:it will change my desktop back ground
<unop> brijithmac1, so you're basically wanting to run this script every 60 seconds??
<airtonix> H__, that line is the same on my system. i wouldn't change it
<brijithmac1>   VCoolio:/home/brijith/Desktop/error.txt is just for testing
<brijithmac1> unop:yes
<wildbat> Sangeeth, locate the line with the word "swap" and update the UUID from that line
<airtonix> H__, how bout i post my auto eth0 for you to use  ?
<VCoolio> brijithmac1: you'll need full paths in cron, and unless it's executable you'll need /bin/sh in front of it too
<unop> brijithmac1,  chmod +x /home/brijith/bin/starwall;   while :; do /home/brijith/bin/starwall; sleep 60; done
<Dynetrekk> hi, i'm considering using either ubuntu or ubuntu server. I have an old desktop I want to use ubuntu on, but I will mainly be using it as a file server; however, I'd also like to be able to do some minimal GUI stuff on it, like firefox
<Helloer> candyban i dont know:P
<unop> brijithmac1, your crontab isn't working because you haven't set DISPLAY, i presume. You need that set to affect GUI environments.
<brijithmac1> VCoolio: unop: http://pastebin.com/JESi6sd7
<VCoolio> unop: where do I find info on while : ?
<AAA> Dynetrekk  fluxbox is an great lightweight window manager. as is windowmaker
<brijithmac1> VCoolio: unop:i sthe script I want to run
<Dynetrekk> AAA: but ubuntu, or ubuntu server?
<Sangeeth> wildbat : I had located, http://paste.ubuntu.com/454908/ this has the contents of the file.... What are al to be updated in the SWAP line??
<brijithmac1> unop:that script is executable
<AAA> brijithmac1  I'd say server and then add the light gui stuff by apt
<unop> VCoolio, ''help :''  # : is a no-op command like true ... so that's another way of writing  ' while true; do ...'
<unop> brijithmac1, right, so run the script like i showed you -- not using crontab.
<brijithmac1> unop:how to set the DISPLAY
<airtonix> H__, have you tried to add a new wired connection profile using nm-applet ?
<^boy_palcomtech^> help me please
<bosky101> AAA, when i used 'useradd -s /bin/bash -m /home/tempuser tempuser' it didnt create $HOME/.ssh . is there some flag ive missed in useradd?
<Dynetrekk> AAA: sounds good then... the server edition has less stuff in it?
<fishcooker> AAA: Dynetrekk : i've tried fluxbox too, but u should give openbox a try...
<brijithmac1> unop: I know that but ... Each time login I have to run it manually rt ??
<xteejx> What is the problem with running wine .exe files now, with a warning about the executable bit? How the hell can a CD's files be chmodded??!?!?!
<unop> brijithmac1, it's better to launch the script in your environment than to use crontab -- because DISPLAY has to be set here and that can vary.
<brijithmac1> unop: Thats the reason why I am going for crontab
<AAA> bosky101  I think adduser adds stuff from /etc/skel or at least it used to
<Dynetrekk> fishcooker: anything will do - I won't use it much anyway. it needs to run firefox and vim :)
<unop> brijithmac1, yes, you'll need to be logged in anyway -- even with the crontab approach to work.
<wildbat> Sangeeth, the last line it is ~ just update the UUID to the new one that you get from blkid
<Sangeeth> wildbat : What are to be edited in the SWAP line...
<brijithmac1> unop:no...
<AAA> Dynetrekk  I've not used ubuntu-server for several releases. but that is the jist
<unop> brijithmac1, yes ...
<brijithmac1> unop:Waht I am saying is
<Dynetrekk> AAA: sounds good for my nefarious purposes
<AAA> Dynetrekk  maybe just screen and links2 will suit you then?
<elyob> rww: Well, it is int32_t ut_addr_v6[4] that I want, but am not sure if this gets populated to na ccessible variable sim
<brijithmac1> unop:if I use as you said with sleep command etc and run it manually
<fishcooker> Dynetrekk : u wont take much effort too.. n irc.client too
<brijithmac1> unop:every time have to run it manually
<elyob> rww: Well, it is int32_t ut_addr_v6[4] that I want, but am not sure if this gets populated to an accessible variable like $HOST etc
<Dynetrekk> AAA: screen and links2? what is that?
<Sangeeth> wildbat : But, i have the file to be readonly!!!??
<brijithmac1> unop:it will not start automatically rt ?
<unop> brijithmac1, well, you can have the script launched automatically ..
<unop> !startup | brijithmac1
<ubottu> brijithmac1: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Guest77318> if you use crontab make sure you have cron
<wildbat> Sangeeth, did you run gksu be the gedit? "gksu gedit /etc/fstab"
<AAA> Dynetrekk  screen is a terminal app that lets you have multiple shells open simultaneously.  links2 is an ncurses based browser with graphic support
<hoare> cCc pardus cCc
<brijithmac1> unop:But still I am curious about this cron.. Why its not working
<Sangeeth> wildbat : what is gksu???
<Dazzled> Thanks AAA and VCoolio, it worked!
<AAA> !gksu | Sangeeth
<ubottu> Sangeeth: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Dynetrekk> AAA: ah, I know links, or lynx, I've sen one of them before. I'd prefer firefox, I'd say.
<anonymous_> can anyone tell me why getch() doesn't work  in linux? what 's the alternative command ?
<wildbat> Sangeeth, gksu is GUI version of sudo
<AAA> Dazzled  hack the system!
<AAA> Dynetrekk  hehe, just depends on how minimal you want to go :)
<unop> brijithmac1, because the DISPLAY environment variable is not set. like i said, it needs to be set if you are going to affect the GUI.
<Sangeeth> Thanks all!
<Dynetrekk> AAA: sure, but if I have to learn new stuff, it will take me more effort than I'd care to.
<Dynetrekk> AAA: I will of course install ssh-server and tell it what to do from my laptop ASAP anyway.
<redballoon> hey all, I'm looking for a graphic flash editor under ubuntu.
<unop> brijithmac1, and since the DISPLAY can vary -- it's better to have your GUI invoke the script rather than use crontab.
<AAA> Dynetrekk  effort + learning = hacking = good
<Dynetrekk> AAA: I agree, for most purposes
<AAA> hacking is not derogative
<Dynetrekk> AAA: is it problematic to set up network services on ubuntu desktop?
<Dynetrekk> AAA: I agree :)
<Astro_> Anybody know how to reinstall windows from ubuntu without a disk or flash drive?
<brijithmac1> unop:you said we can set DISPLAY in cron. can you say how ?
<Dynetrekk> AAA: I'll have to look up derogative to be sure, but sounds right
<AAA> Dynetrekk  no. ifconfig and man are your friends
<Guest77318> Astro_, y
<VCoolio> brijithmac1: add a line on top like: DISPLAY=:0.0
<redballoon> Astro_, possibly via firewire?
<brijithmac1> VCoolio:ok Let me check
<Astro_> New hard drive. Big enough that I wanna dual boot it. Got no firewire, no disks big enough to hold windows, no flash drives. Just gparted and the internet.
<H__> airtonix: the kde applet just says all networking is disabled. That's why I resorted to using ifconfig and friends.
<Dynetrekk> AAA: great, thanks... I'm thinking about SSH and possibly some network file share to have at home
<VCoolio> brijithmac1: do "echo $DISPLAY" to see what you need for :0.0, probably the same though
<unop> brijithmac1, or change your crontab line to.   */1 * * * *  DISPLAY=:0.0 /home/brijith/bin/starwall
<redballoon> Astro_, maybe install it on your old harddrive, then mount that drive from the new one, and shift windows onto it from there?
<Dynetrekk> AAA: is the alternate install CD faster?
<Astro_> Don't have the old hard drive either.
<H__> airtonix: about your auto eth0 part, please post :)
<Astro_> Isn't there a way to just put the boot files onto a partition and boot from that to install?
<redballoon> Has anyone had any success using flex builder?
<AAA> Dynetrekk  less than an hour either way
<brijithmac1> unop: */1 * * * *  DISPLAY=:0.0;/home/brijith/bin/starwall is any thing wrong in this line
<Dynetrekk> AAA: I'll try alternate just for the hacking of it then
<airtonix> H__, http://pastebin.com/1HSg9rmP
<Guest77318> later guys happy getting ubuntu to work
<redballoon> Astro_, possibly. if you were to put the iso onto a partition, then use a usbstick to instruct your computer to mount the iso?
<abuayyoub> Hello everyone.
<abuayyoub> Anyone here know anything about a program called NZBGet? been trying for weeks to find someone who can help me with a problem I am having./
<unop> brijithmac1, yes, you've used two commands there by introducing the ';'  --
<unop> brijithmac1, use it like i showed you.
<Astro_> So the bottom line is I gotta go get a usb stick or a dvd huh.
<AAA> Dynetrekk  I like your style
<redballoon> Or an sd card maybe. Don't know how that would work though
<H__> airtonix: thanks. I'll use it. However I think it won't solve the issue, I assume networkmanager decided to remove the one that was there for unknown reason. I'll find out tonight ;-) Thanks for your time and help so far.
<X3> Astro_: without a imput with the data you can only install via network
<AAA> brijithmac1  don't you want to export that DISPLAY var?
<brijithmac1> unop: AAA: do I need to export ??
<Astro_> For a free operating system, Linux has cost me quite a bit of money.... Ok thanks dudes. I'm off to find a usb thingy.
<AAA> brijithmac1  YES
<unop> brijithmac1, not if you use it on the same line.
<X3> astro you can use network as well
<AAA> unop  brijithmac1 but the directive makes no sense to bash
<Sangeeth> wildbat : Thanks... I got the swap activated... Also, thanks that i learned some other things... :D
<X3> not as simple
<unop> AAA, what directive?
<indus> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<AAA> unop  DISPLAY
<indus> !tv > thalib
<ubottu> thalib, please see my private message
<unop> AAA,  you mean like this.   DISPLAY=blah command ??
<brijithmac1> unop: AAA:guys now the script is running. I can see the log in redirected fie. but desktop wallpaper is not changing
<wildbat> Sangeeth,  you're welcome
<AAA> unop  brijithmac1 does $ env show that DISPLAY var?
<unop> AAA, and often, it is not bash that is used to run cron ..
<Sangeeth> wildbat : I set the parameters to be, pass = 1, dump =0, option=sw,  is it, OK?...
<AAA> unop  default 10.4 is though
<brijithmac1> AAA: DISPLAY=:0.0
<unop> AAA,  in either case, that's a valid command.
<AAA> unop  got it
<Sangeeth> wildbat : Shall i feel free to contact you anytime, in case of any doubts???
<wildbat> Sangeeth, ya ~ but better hit on the channel ~ i am no expert ;p
<unop> brijithmac1, what was the exact command you used.  and what is $DISPLAY according to your session, now?
<candyban> Is there information available on upstart (and the way the thing actually works/is implemented)?
<Sangeeth> wildbat : But, you are better than me ;-)
<AAA> !upstart | candyban
<ubottu> candyban: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<candyban> AAA, I went there, but it's not very useful
<MoKhSu> hi
<Sangeeth> Is there anyway to install linux mobile os or android mobile os, on any phone we like???
<AAA> candyban  meh, still catching up here too
<brijithmac1> unop:http://pastebin.com/JESi6sd7 is the starwall script
<rww> ubottu: ot | Sangeeth
<ubottu> Sangeeth: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Sangeeth> ubottu : Sorry!!!
<AAA> Sangeeth  just get the android sdk and fastboot stuff
<unop> brijithmac1,  pastebin this.   crontab -l;  echo $DISPLAY
<the-killer> Hello all i cant startx i have nvidia 325m gt i installed rthe driver X cant start anymore
<candyban> AAA, I can't understand that something that vital (startup of system) is so poorly documented
<brijithmac1> unop:http://pastebin.com/DckGDDF7
<brijithmac1> the second line is not working ... gconftool -t string -s /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename /home/brijith/kstar.png
<AAA> candyban  honestly, I've only breifly looked at it. but on a doc scale you sthink it rates on a 2 of 10?
<mcs-che> hi to all;
<mcs-che> who can help me
<X3> candyban: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<candyban> X3, I went there ... and it's not useful
<mcs-che> http://pastebin.com/gA24eqfJ
<unop> brijithmac1, is your Desktop/error.txt being populated?
<brijithmac1> unop:yes
<X3> candyban: look at wiki
<mcs-che> I can't understand that I must do
<brijithmac1> unop:see this http://pastebin.com/BVpFCwtp
<AAA> candyban  oh and, 10.4 has no inittab
<unop> brijithmac1, I don't know what this means.
<subone> I'm using bluetooth stereo headphones with my system. How can I tell by the cli if the headphones are in use so I can control their volume rather than Master volume (which doesn't effect the headphone volume) by the cli?
<candyban> AAA, that has been removed since a long time ... 7.04 or so?
<brijithmac1> unop:leave the meaning of that content . Actually its working
<AAA> candyban  heh, just saying...
<brijithmac1> unop: it is the out put when it run properly
<mcs-che> who can help?
<unop> brijithmac1, does your gconftool line work when run under a shell?
<candyban> AAA, they replaced SysV with upstart ... if that means inittab goes, I have no problem with it IF they have good docs as to how it works now
<brijithmac1> unop:I have treid the same script from terminal and its working file
<unop> brijithmac1, I have to leave now, you're on the right track - hope someone else can help you sort this.
<AAA> candyban  agreed
<X3> candyban: the wiki seems adquate
<candyban> X3, I looked at the wiki ... but I can't find e.g. which service it starts first ... how it "resolves" dependencies etc
<brijithmac1> unop:sure no problem
<X3> candyban: well dont they have a channel or email to ask the question
<AAA> candyban  not seeing S.$ and K.$ in init.d/ is scarey
<X3> candyban: I would help if I knew how to
<candyban> X3, perhaps you can point me to the relevant page on the wiki. I have 2 scripts which have "Required-Start: $network" ... they FAIL because the network is not started "yet"
<AAA> k"ARG1 = 'SELECT prefix") in new stack
<candyban> X3, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't ... so I added a 5 seconds delay in 1 script (changing it from S20 to S60 didn't work either) and that seems to work
<AAA> candyban  X3 does /etc/rc.local still work after upstart?
<candyban> X3, the main benefit of Linux over Windows is reliability ... if you can't even rely on the fact that services get started or not
<X3> candyban: services are started either /etc/init.d/appname start | stop | restart or service appname start | stop |restart
<candyban> AAA, rc.local works as before
<X3> so network would be
<X3> ser
<AAA> candyban  so why not put your failsafe script there?
<X3> candyban: service networking start or /etc/init.d/networking start
<candyban> AAA, because that is silly ...it should work properly
<AAA> candyban  ah, the classic debate
<candyban> AAA, if I have to do everything myself and cannot rely on the normal procedure, I can better run LFS
<X3> candyban: service networking start or /etc/init.d/networking start
<AAA> candyban  ubuntu 10.4 is so many miles away from potato that these bugs mean so little in the scheme...
<candyban> X3, network starts fine (90% of the time) ... but the thing is that snmpd tries to start before eth3 is brought up ... so it fails because it can't find/bind the IP address it is assigned to
<X3> candyban: then put a failsafe
<candyban> X3, I would be happy if I could force upstart to process the scripts in series rather than in parallel
<X3> candyban: ensure that snmpd if started is stopped before that
<AAA> candyban  rc.local and research/hack the real solution
<candyban> X3, I did in one script, but how broken is a system if can't even boot properly
<candyban> X3, how can I do that using upstart?
<AAA> candyban  special cases and stuff..
<Black_Prince> !info libuuid
<ubottu> Package libuuid does not exist in lucid
<Black_Prince> !info uuid-dev
<ubottu> uuid-dev (source: util-linux): universally unique id library - headers and static libraries. In component main, is extra. Version 2.17.2-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 73 kB, installed size 180 kB
<X3> candyban: did you start the snmpd after the newtork is up
<candyban> X3, SysV is very simple ... SXXscript is started before SYYscript
<AAA> X3  candyban that is the issure
<candyban> X3, it has a dependency (Required-Start: $network)
<candyban> X3, I just installed apt-get installed snmpd
<AAA> candyban  have you tried the pre-up statements in /etc/network-interfaces/blah
<maurizio__> Hi, does someone can help me to connect via ftp to my nas? it is attached by lan interface to a modem router. I've enabled portforwarding on port 21 on it, matching with the nas static ip adress. On the nas I've enabled the ddns service.but When I browse it i can reach only the router web interface
<candyban> AAA, /etc/network-interfaces/blah? (unless you mean /etc/network/interfaces, but it has nothing to do with that)
<candyban> AAA, those are just commands it will perform before bringing up the interface ... the problem is with the service which is started before the interface is up
<candyban> AAA, and no, I will not create up commands to start my services
<AAA> candyban  just brainstorming
<X3> candyban: try reading this http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/tutorials/7033/1/
<AAA> candyban  I hear rh is also moving to upstart
<candyban> AAA, I don't care about rh ... I care about my systems (debian based)
<X3> candyban: I think that may help u
<candyban> X3, then the even "network ready" is sent incorrectly
<candyban> X3, it should be sent when ALL interfaces are properly configured, not e.g. when the first one is configured
<X3> er did u read the tutorial
<fif0> how can i change the permissions of a mounted iso
<fif0> chmod doesn't work
<X3> fif0: you have to unmount it
<candyban> X3, Upstart, in contrast, is event based. An "event" can be something like "booting" ... or it can be a lot more specific, like "the network is ready to use now"
<X3> cant change permissions on a mounted file
<meatbun> http://tinyurl.com/2e9kgrk
<AAA> candyban  just pointing out the shift in things. I agree, documentation is good
<meatbun> y he looked so perky?
<eddy> how do i get my volume applet to show in gnome-panel? it no longer shows up on login
<X3> candyban: I can read but thats all I can do to help is point you at a tutorial
<X3> eddy right click on panel
<fif0> I unmounted the iso, changed the permissions but the filesystem is read only
<Imaginativeone> join #python
<candyban> X3, ps. they are referring to /etc/event.d where the scripts are supposed to be stored, but on 10.04 server it is in /etc/init
<AAA> fif0  use the mount option $ mount -o rw
<X3> fif0: you asked how to change permissions
<fif0> I want to change the permissions of the filesystem
<abhinesh> AAA: what problem
<AAA> abhinesh  huh?
<abhinesh> use chmod 777 use command
<abhinesh> AAA: use it
<eddy> X3, the sound volume does not appear in the Add to Panel list. i'm guessing it's an applet which loads into the notification area
<fif0> it doesn't work
<fif0> changing permissions of `./': Read-only file system
<AAA> abhinesh  you are confused
<abhinesh> yes
<X3> eddy: rigt click on gnome panel and select add
<abhinesh> u go in terminal and
<abhinesh> go that directory
<Imaginativeone> how do I obtain websphere?
<abhinesh> and type chmod 777
<rww> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rww> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<fif0> I have done it
<fif0> but it doenst work
<abhinesh> tell me if u complete ur work
<X3> rww: me thinks he meant it as each line a step
<AAA> abhinesh  i'm thinking $ man chmod is a better command for you
<dries> !space
<steffan> Imaginativeone: did you search the repositories?
<abhinesh> ur login in root
<rww> X3: and?
<abhinesh> tell me first
<abhinesh> AAA
<hotfloppy> !l10n
<Imaginativeone> steffan: I don't know what you mean
<abhinesh> AAA: use chmod that use to permission
<steffan> !packages > Imaginativeone (Imaginativeone, see private message from ubottu)
<Imaginativeone> thanks!!
<e-DIO-t> hi there: got a problem on mounting an nfs partition on boot. the fstab file works [proof giving mount -a], but on boot it doesn't want to work. Any idea?!
<AAA> abhinesh  yes. chmod == change file modifications
<arand> fif0: I think you'll have to specify the permissions at mount time. Looki into the options for ISO in "man mount"
<candyban> e-DIO-t, can you check your syslog and look for errors?
<candyban> e-DIO-t, I think I have similar issues with other services
<X3> e-DIO-t: as long as both the server and client are configured ok NFS should mount at each boot
<abhinesh> AAA: chmod use to change permission
<fif0> I have an iso file...I want to change it...I edit the permissions with chmod of the iso file(not mounted)...I mounted the file...changed into the dir and edit the permissions, too
<mcs-che> candyban, hi, are u busy
<X3> e-DIO-t: make sure that the dirs that NFS is trying to mount exist
<candyban> mcs-che, depends
<abhinesh> AAA:u do it
<AAA> abhinesh  ok
<candyban> mcs-che, if you have a question/problem, just ask everyone
<e-DIO-t> X3: folder exists and got "root" owner.
<X3> e-DIO-t: wild guess the user is always root?
<X3> e-DIO-t: try chmod those dirs as 755 or 777
<AAA> e-DIO-t  X3 sound like sudo backfired
<mcs-che> candyban, http://pastebin.com/gA24eqfJ - can you help me a little
<X3> AAA: ?
<e-DIO-t> drwxrwxr-x  8 root admin 4096 2010-06-25 02:53 share
<AAA> X3  owned by root in your homedir?
<e-DIO-t> X3, using "sudo mount -a" the file works
<X3> ah
<X3> like I said
<abhinesh> ??
<e-DIO-t> what's the way it could not work on boot?
<candyban> mcs-che, have you been playing with initramfs?
<X3> chmod the NFS dirs to 755 or 777 you resove problem
<X3> e-DIO-t: chmod the NFS dirs your trying to mount to 755 or 777 you resove problem
<mcs-che> candyban, no I just wrote 'apt-get update && apr-get upgrade' that's all
<e-DIO-t> X3: is a DB-schema backup folder ;)
<blue_anna> I am having two issues with my network connectivity: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9508804
<AAA> X3  e-DIO-t with tthe -R option and some security concerns
<candyban> mcs-che, what do you get when you run "sudo update-initramfs -c -k all"
<X3> e-DIO-t: Like I said atm your permissions dont allow it hence you need sudo
<abhinesh> use sudo
<e-DIO-t> ....well...so you mean that the "startup run of fstab" is not made by root?!
<X3> e-DIO-t: change the permissions and sudo is not required anymore and can be ounted at startup
<X3> e-DIO-t: no fstab is executed by user
<e-DIO-t> ...oh well..so that explains everything :P
<e-DIO-t> what if I change root:admin with "some_backup_dedicated_user:hisgroup"?
<mcs-che> candyban, nothing
<mcs-che> candyban, strange
<e-DIO-t> well..i'll try :P back in a few
<candyban> X3, it is run by a user? (which user would that be?)
<X3> e-DIO-t: whatever you do the folders NFS mounts have to have 755 or 777 permissions
<X3> candyban: whaevr user the system (YOU) created on install
<ctrl> -irc.org +6601
<X3> candyban: you can allow root login that is not the user a normal user must be created
<mint> hey , can someone help me , i installed win over my ubuntu mbr
<X3> candyban: its how linux works
<AAA> X3  candyban zing...
<VCoolio> ifancho: unless you reformatted the partition ubuntu was on, reinstall grub
<Glowball> Can I get the Lucid Software Center to Karmic? I can't seem to find a PPA for it..
<ikonia> Glowball: you don't
<ikonia> Glowball: they are for seperate versions
<ifancho> VCoolio: how
<Glowball> ikonia: But Lucid is bugged on my laptop :(
<e-DIO-t> mmmh...but i got same permission on the other...and it works
<ikonia> Glowball: I can't help that
<ikonia> ifancho: you're currently using mint
<ifancho> i know
<X3> mint: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<Glowball> ikonia: But now I'm used to the Lucid Software Center, the Karmic one just sucks ass :P
<VCoolio> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ifancho> can i go from here
<candyban> X3, /etc/fstab is writeable only by root ... it makes no sense that it is executed by another user than root. You can specify the "user" option so that a regular user is allowed to mount the filesystem, but normally only root is allowed to mount
<ifancho> or i have to boot from ubuntu
<ikonia> ifancho: ok - so why are you using mint ?
<ifancho> i just had that on my usb
<ifancho> loaded
<mcs-che> candyban, any ideas
<kay_> hey guys, i need to install my wlan card...how can i detect it and install..(newbie)?
<ikonia> ifancho: but you're trying to resolve an issue with ubuntu ?
<ifancho> yes
<ifancho> i`m
<ikonia> ifancho: ok, what's the issue with it ?
<X-Raimo1> hello we have domain sfw.local and loca dns server. The client is ubuntu. If we put www.sfw.local in firefox it makes query to MDNS 244.0.0.1 instead of our local DNS (which authorative for sfw.local). Why?
<ifancho> like i sad
<blue_anna> today when I looking in my log I saw a bunch of things like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/454935/ -- the thing is, this doesn't describe the hardware on my system at all. I have no UDMA drive. and I have no /dev/ata[56]
<ifancho> my grum is missing
<ikonia> !grub2 > ifancho
<ubottu> ifancho, please see my private message
<ikonia> ifancho: follow those instructions to install/re-install grub
<SirRedTooth> I ran a package and installed something, how do i 'uninstall' it, (remove all the files and settings?
<techtiny> can anyone help how to change the Grub background
<candyban> mcs-che, update-initramfs -c -k all should return "something". if it doesn't, try to figure out why it doesn't
<atomjepes> hi guys, I ran an update for karmic, after restart it drops to command shell and I have to manually startx, I check my runlevel and its running on 2. tried googling but still same prob occured
<ikonia> X-Raimo1: look in your network manager config to see what dns servers ubuntu is setup to use
<ifancho> can i do it thru mint or i have to boot agian from ubuntu live
<ikonia> ifancho: use ubuntu live
<X3> candyban: the write permissions are by root only read and wrtiite permissions for a NSF mount must be allowed to user not just root otherwise you have to do sudo
<ifancho> i`ll give it try
<SirRedTooth> I ran a package and installed something, how do i 'uninstall' it, (remove all the files and settings?
<X-Raimo1> ikonia: first - our local DNS, second - ISP's DNS
<mcs-che> candyban, `sudo update-initramfs -c -k all -v` rerurn "Nothing to do, exiting."
<oCean_> SirRedTooth: what do you mean "ran a package and installed something" ? Usually we use "apt-get" etc to install / remove software
<ikonia> X-Raimo1: ok - so it should only query those two servers
<SirRedTooth> oCean_, how do i find out the name of the package?
<AAA> X-Raimo1  make sure you dns host is defined in /etc/host and also make sure your /etc/resolv.conf points to those servers
<oCean_> SirRedTooth: what was the command you used to install?
<ikonia> AAA: his dns does not have to be in /etc/hosts
<techtiny> Need help : How to change the gurb background of ubuntu?
<SirRedTooth> oCean_, it was a python script "sudo python setup.py install"
<candyban> mcs-che, you do have a kernel installed, right? :p
<AAA> ikonia  no, but dns hits that before reslov.conf. so just a failsafe of sorts
<ikonia> AAA: not at all
<Xaratas> techtiny it should be documented on the ubuntu site
<ikonia> AAA: DNS servers are referenced by IP - so adding them to /etc/hosts will do nothing
<techtiny> xaratas: thanks
<oCean_> SirRedTooth: there might be an uninstall or remove option in the setup.py script?
<AAA> ikonia  yes, dns queries hit /etc/hosts before /etc/resolv.conf. it is true
<ikonia> AAA: /etc/hosts should not be used to populate DNS domains
<techtiny> xaratas : could you please send me the link
<mcs-che> candyban, yes
<Xaratas> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Thema
<AAA> ikonia  agreed. that is not my point
<ikonia> AAA: he wants to use his dns server - that's where he should be querying, not putting dns entries in /etc/hosts
<X-Raimo1> as I discovered the problem is :.local domain is specific to avahi
<Xaratas> half way down techtiny
<ikonia> AAA: then don't tell someone to put dns entries in /etc/hosts
<SirRedTooth> oCean_, doesn't look like it, and there is nothing about uninstalling in the readme file
<X-Raimo1> if we do host www.sfw.loca it return corrent IP
<mcs-che> mcs-che, I think so
<AAA> ikonia  I didn't. I said put ip/hostname mapping sthere
<X-Raimo1> *correct
<ikonia> AAA: that makes no difference
 * jpds watches X-Raimo1 in #ubuntu-uk too.
<AAA> ikonia  yes it does
<ikonia> AAA: the DNS servers are referenced by IP's not names, so putting the names/ip's in /etc/hosts makes no difference
<ikonia> AAA: no it doesn't
<ikonia> AAA: resolve.conf should contain IP's not names
<ikonia> resolv.conf even
<AAA> ikonia  research the life of a dns query
<oCean_> SirRedTooth: too bad. What you could do is try something like "python setup.py --record /tmp/files.txt"  If configurer properly, you might end up with a list op installed files in /tmp/files.txt
<ikonia> AAA: I'm aware of how dns works
<AAA> ikonia  I don't belive you
<X3> VCoolio: i did the checkinstall thing it worked fine but the packages beng ran are still the old ones
<ikonia> AAA: don't care if you do
<walshy1> Hello, is anyone online?
<ikonia> 1400+ are
<oCean_> !hi | walshy1
<ubottu> walshy1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<candyban> <X3> e-DIO-t: no fstab is executed by user ... why would you then need to use sudo?
<SirRedTooth> oCean_, it ran the setup agai
<walshy1> I just have a small question about KNetworkManager
<X3> candyban: ITS not fstab its the NFS dirs hes trying to mount
<walshy1> When I click on an ethernet connection in KNetworkManager, it doesn't do anything. My wireless works fine however.
<X3> candyban: HIS NFS dirs only have r/rw root access not user
<oCean_> SirRedTooth: and, did it result in a filelisting in /tmp/files.txt ?
<candyban> X3, his question was: <e-DIO-t> ....well...so you mean that the "startup run of fstab" is not made by root?!
<X3> candyban: never mind
<walshy1> Anyone know anything about KNetworkManager?
<SirRedTooth> oCean_, no just a error: error: option --record not recognized
<candyban> X3, /etc/exports need to have proper permissions AND filesystem permissions
<X-Raimo1> walshy1: i know
<e-DIO-t> well X3
<e-DIO-t> i can't get the solution: i mean
<X3> candyban: his original question was not about fstab but about NFS mounts he had on fstab werent being mounted at boot
<oCean_> SirRedTooth: in that case, I can not help you. It's actually not an ubuntu issue, right? Maybe someone in #phyton can help, or the documentation on the site wherever you got the software
<SirRedTooth> oCean_, okay thanks, i wish ubuntu just made a control pannel, or atleast something similar to 'Program Files' so we know where everything is
<e-DIO-t> got two servers trying to mount the same nfs dir using the same fstab. One works on boot, the other don't, but works with mount -a. I mean -> why the problem should be in the destination/source folder permissions?
<X3> e-DIO-t: the solution I said it 3 times already the NFS mounts dirs on system your trying to mount HAVE to have 775 or 777 permissions
<oCean_> SirRedTooth: use the correct softwaremanger and you'll be fine
<ljsoftnet> oCean_: can u name some software manager?
<AAA> e-DIO-t  smells like an upstart issue
<X3> lol
<candyban> X3, sorry, didn't want to "nit-pick" :) ... when I saw that fstab is not run by root at boot and I was shocked. Either that statement was wrong or I have no clue (anymore) as how a system boots
<oCean_> !apt-get | ljsoftnet
<ubottu> ljsoftnet: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<zeroXten> anyone know if "zenity --info" should be clearing the XA_PRIMARY selection?
<Ghostly> for some reason i can't use smb:// to mount a shared windows folder
<tuxick> lo
<X3> candyban: well root is not a normal user
<X3> candyban: idk any linux that boots into root
<tuxick> failing to get openldap set up, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1313472 seems incorret
<e-DIO-t> X3 :P but i can't get WHY :)
<tuxick> or the orig db is hidden in some secret place while i have to remove it
<candyban> X3, (nitpicking) actually "root" it is a normal user ... it's just the userid that gives him special powers :p
<onilmaurya>  i m new to ubuntu plz help me to install and configure JMF api to java in ubuntu
<onilmaurya> plz help
<X3> e-DIO-t: if the NFS dirs dont have read and write permission onboot they will not mount since the system is not logged automatically to root
<X3> and since they only have root permissions
<X3> a normal user cant mount them period
<X3> then u need sudo
<AAA> X3  nosquashroot option?
<e-DIO-t> well X3: i could even agree with you but so...why the FKC it works on the other server?!
<X3> ALTERNATIVLEY give them nfs dirs 777 permissions and be done with it
<onilmaurya>  i m newbe plz help me to install JMF api to java in ubuntu
<atcho> how can I change the scree saver app to the `xlockmore'?
<`jan> hi does anyone have suggestion of good foss webmail system? i dont like squirrelmail, or citadel.. is there anything that resembles microsoft outlook web access?
<AAA> e-DIO-t  the no root squash option is worth looking ingto
<X3> e-DIO-t: idk about your other setup double check it and emulate every condition write permissions must be allowed for a nfs dir to mount otherwise use some fakeroot option but idk about that
<littlebear> jan: i'm using cubemail
<laclasse> `jan, zimbra?
<rww> `jan: roundcube is nice. I haven't used OWA much, so I don't know how much it resembles it.
<candyban> e-DIO-t, by default you are not allowed to connect to nfs mounts as root (as that would give the client "full" access on the export)
<candyban> e-DIO-t, did you run mount -a as a regular user or as root?
<candyban> e-DIO-t, nosquashroot should fix that
<`jan> laclasse: zimbras web client is old fashioned :)
<`jan> rww: ill take  a look.
<`jan> rww: do they have a mailserver too? or just the client
<X3> VCoolio: you about
<VCoolio> atcho: using xscreensaver? run 'xscreensaver-demo' and hit settings
<RS_Asleep> Hello :)
<candyban> e-DIO-t, check your syslogs (on both servers) .... it will probably give some indication
<VCoolio> X3: yes, what's up? better just ask the channel btw
<kay_> hey guys, need some help with my graphics!
<AAA> atcho  and apt-get install electricsheep
<rww> `jan: I'm not sure what you mean? It's a web frontend for IMAP/SMTP/etc., it's not a mailserver itself.
<e-DIO-t> X3, the two's are already the same. Same OS, same filesystem, same fstab, same mount versions, even same subnet. Same rights on remote nfs, same rights and same user on mount destination.
<vamshi> can anyone help me out regarding external hard disk and pen drive usage
<`jan> rww: just wondering as zimbra is a webserver too
<rww> `jan: you'd use a regular mailserver, like postfix, with it...
<rww> `jan: oh, okay
<`jan> rww: mailserver*
<X3> VCoolio: I tried what you said about check install the package is installed but only the old one runs not the comiled one
 * rww hasn't used zimbra
<AAA> e-DIO-t  did you start nfs with lots of debug and tail that output?
<vamshi> when i kept my new pendrive it showed 7.4 GB
<e-DIO-t> i'd be glad: but it's a NAS embedded implementation
<vamshi> and when i added a file and deleted it off it shows 7.3 GB
<candyban> e-DIO-t, can you paste your /etc/exports somewhere ?
<meowbuntu> day
<candyban> e-DIO-t, together with the ips of both boxes and the /etc/fstab
<shashwatpns> First in ubuntu 9.04 we used to have a software something called screen recorder isn't  it available now?
<AAA> vamshi  because that file is in use
<VCoolio> X3: you should have removed the old one first; you can still do that; if it takes the compiled one with it, the .deb is still in the folder where you built it, so dpkg -i file.deb and it's installed again
<vamshi> even my external hard disk which showd at first 498 GB now shows only 465GB
<e-DIO-t> wait, giving a try with nosquashroot, then i'll dump the right line of log from nas too...perhaps :P
<AAA> vamshi  usd drive will often write after remooal/eject
<candyban> e-DIO-t, it's been several years since I worked with nfs and there were some snags, but overall it was quite straight forward
<vamshi> AAA  i did not get you
<atcho> how can I use `xlockmore' as the default screen-saver?
<RS_Asleep> Don't suppose anyone's using an Aspire One (A110/ZG5) by chance with 10.04 on?
<walshy1> could anyone help me with my ethernet issue
<AAA> vamshi  changes to your usb drive may not be reflected unilt you pull it out and plug it back in
<vamshi> AAA  but a 500 GB hard disk which showed earlier is now showing only 465 GB
<`jan> is there a way to set a default signature that is added too all emails sent? without showing the sender? -- so after it is sent by the sender, mailserver adds signature, then it goes?
<vamshi> AAA  how about my external hard disk
<vamshi> AAA   it showed again 465GB
<e-DIO-t> yep candyban: i tought it too ^_^ and for one server it has gone
<orschiro> hello guys, is it normal that evince can't open links in fullscreen mode?
<e-DIO-t> btw: got no /etc/exports
<AAA> vamshi  disk sizes are calculated differently between manufacturers. use $ df to see you real bytes and $ df -h to see human readable Mbytes
<candyban> e-DIO-t, it is on the nfs server
<Ulmo> Hi. Has anyone here been able to get alltray working for Lucid lynx?
<Ulmo> I click on a window and nothing happens. Using Gnome.
<xtremox> hello what is a better download manager for ubuntu?
<AAA> vamshi  my point is, your disk reports itselfs in many ways. it also has partistions/sslices that you may not see that take up space
<LjL> xtremox: some download managers are aria2, d4x, wmget, jigdo  —  GNOME: gwget  —  KDE: kget
<none> what r good irc servers n channels for hack n programming advice?
<Ulmo> xtremox: I'd like to second that, everyone says kget but I can't stand it.
<VCoolio> Ulmo: what version is it? still 0.69? then try the much improved 0.7.4 from launchpad.net, also check what output it gives in a terminal
<LjL> none: try ##programming - also, perhaps ##english could give you indications on how to form full words ;)
<Ulmo> VCoolio: Yea, 0.69
<vamshi> AAA   for my pen drive using df -h it comes 7.4 GB and in the properties it comes 7.3GB
<VCoolio> Ulmo: then add the repo from launchpad, install that one (mind that apt thinks 0.69 is higher than 0.7.4 so be careful with updates)
<Ulmo> VCoolio: It says 0.71a is the latest stable release.
<shadyabhi> #programming
<e-DIO-t> i can't access it: it's a wdnas with no enables SSH
<candyban> vamshi, 500GB advertised by hd manufactureres = base10 (so 1KB = 1000 bytes) ... filesystem uses base2 (2^10) which is 1KB = 1024 bytes
<e-DIO-t> what's the info in that file ?
<hoare> guys I need help. I have to loop mount an .img file to a single giant ntfs file on windows only once.
<hoare> how can I do that
<AAA> vamshi  sounds quite plausable
<e-DIO-t> candyban, btw http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/454944/
<vamshi> AAA  but my external hard disk shows only 465 GB in both the areas
<e-DIO-t> candyban, and, yes, the twos are allowed to access the nfs share :)
<AAA> hoare  mount -t loop /file/thing.bin /mnt/point
<VCoolio> Ulmo: try that if you don't fancy the dev version then; whatever works is ok
<hoare> AAA: on windows
<oCean_> hoare: where's ubuntu in your question?
<AAA> hoare  no habla doze
<blue_anna>  can you help me with my wireless: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9508804
<Ulmo> xtremox: Try DTA for Firefox.
<X3> e-DIO-t: my nfs has these nfs rw,hard,intr 0 0
<vamshi> AAA  when first i kept my external hard disk , it showed 498 GB and now it shows only 465GB
<candyban> e-DIO-t, nosquashroot is for nfs server ... can you paste your /etc/exports file as well?
<bada23> hi there
<e-DIO-t> nope candyban: I can't even configure it
<e-DIO-t> is hardcoded somewhare in the WDNas
<e-DIO-t> ehm..somewere :P
<candyban> e-DIO-t, ?
<AAA> vamshi  these commans will help you. $ df -h, du -shc /*
<candyban> e-DIO-t, it's not a linux/unix box?
<X3> lol
<X3> its a NAS box he doesnt have access to filesystem
<e-DIO-t> the nfs server is a western digital nas :°°°
<vamshi> AAA  i used df -h and it showed like that
<X3> lol
<e-DIO-t> btw guess there's no error in there..since working on every server except for "Machine2"
<AAA> vamshi  pastebin this. $ df && du -sh /* && fdisk -l
<e-DIO-t> i tried _netdev,async X3 :°°° tought there was some problem like unix calling fstab before running tcp_stack
<wawawawa> e-DIO-t: is your UID/GID the same on all machines?  (type 'id <username>' as root or just 'id' as that username)
<AAA> vamshi  as sudo/root
<X3> e-DIO-t: on that machine pls try the permissions I mentioned just to test
<e-DIO-t> X3: rebooting to take a look
<e-DIO-t> then i'l try whit 777
<e-DIO-t> ^_^
<atcho> hi, all: how can I use `xlockmore' as the default screen-saver?
<hoare> oCean_: where should I ask it?
<hoare> image is the ubuntu img
<candyban> e-DIO-t, were you running "mount -a" as a regular user or as root?
<justyna> Hi
<hoare> squashfs
<vamshi> AAA it shows 488264768
<justyna> have somebody tried Starcraft with Linux?
<markvandenborre> I wonder where the difference in space used in http://pastie.org/1018626 comes from
<Ulmo> Vcoolio: All I can get are tar.gz, I'm used to deb files for example, how do I install this please?
<markvandenborre> any suggestions?
<e-DIO-t> mmh: i can now assure you
<oCean_> hoare: ##windows maybe?
<e-DIO-t> that the mount of nfs part is not even run on boot
<AAA> vamshi  there shouild be a lot of output to paste
<oCean_> e-DIO-t: are the exports on the NAS exported to your host/ipaddress?
<e-DIO-t> since it develops NO LOGS on the nas.
<dries> justyna, try the #winehq channel, you'll have more luck over there
<asfjio> hello, i have installed mozilla firefox 3.6 on my Ubuntu 8.10 using this line "deb http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net/project/ubuntuzilla/mozilla/apt all main" in my /etc/apt/sources.list. now the problem is that when i try to install something i got this error "E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).". can i do something without loosing firefox 3.6?
<kay_> need help wiith my nvidia graphics? can anyone help?
<corvusdaemon> Hello, I am trying to find a package to enable an HP UN2400 mobile broadband card for Ubuntu netbook remix. Any ideas?
<e-DIO-t> while when i run mount -a i got "daemon.notice mountd[2377]: authenticated mount request fr"
<vamshi> AAA   Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<vamshi> /dev/sda8             14516132  12243064   1535688  89% /
<vamshi> tmpfs                   367792         0    367792   0% /lib/init/rw
<vamshi> varrun                  367792       128    367664   1% /var/run
<vamshi> varlock                 367792         0    367792   0% /var/lock
<FloodBot3> vamshi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vamshi> udev                    367792       168    367624   1% /dev
<dries> kay_, what problems are you having?
<e-DIO-t> let's try 777 :P
<VCoolio> Ulmo: try this https://launchpad.net/~alltray-developers/+archive/ppa
<kay_> my graphics are all laggy and im pretty sure the driver is not installed
<oCean_> vamshi: don't paste in the channel
<vamshi> i am sorry
<candyban> e-DIO-t, have you checked syslog for errors?
<Ulmo> VCoolio: Thanks
<AAA> vamshi  pastebin is best
<justyna> dries, thanks
<e-DIO-t> found no error egrepping for mount|nfs|/share and similar candy
<e-DIO-t> :°°°
<VCoolio> Ulmo: you know how adding ppa etc works?
<dries> you're welcome
<candyban> e-DIO-t, can you the following question: as which user did you run "mount -a" ?
<e-DIO-t> sudo mount -a -> guess root
<e-DIO-t> X3, even with 777 it won't mount!
<VCoolio> Ulmo: nvm, you can click 'Read about installing' there, very instructive
<maracise> how to setup KVM user networking in Ubuntu, cose default configuration doesn´t work ?
<corvusdaemon> Hello, I am trying to find a package to enable an HP UN2400 mobile broadband card for Ubuntu netbook remix. Any ideas?
<e-DIO-t> ...well guess i can work around this putting a "mount -a" in bash.bashrc! but it's absolutely not so clean i mean :P
<vamshi> AAA  where to paste?? i dint get you
<Ulmo> VCoolio: I read that, ran the command, sorted.
<candyban> e-DIO-t, wow ... you're going to mount everything every time you open a shell ?
<AAA> !pastebin | vamshi
<oCean_> e-DIO-t: it could be that the mount on startup fails because the network to the nas has not been established yet.
<ubottu> vamshi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<arand> How can I see the space available on a smb share (as in % used out of a total)
<oCean_> e-DIO-t: add "_netdev" to the mount options in /etc/fstab, to assure that the mount will only be executed *after* network is available
<candyban> e-DIO-t, you can try adding it in /etc/rc.local (with perhaps a sleep 5 in front of it)
<e-DIO-t> oCean_, already tried...and it don't go anyway
<blue_anna> who asked about adding a screensaver?
<AdvoWork> any reason why wireless wouldnt work on ubuntu? shows the router, but wont connect, tries to connect for ages, but nothing, anything to debug?
<e-DIO-t> candyban: gonna try :P
<corvusdaemon> Hello, I am trying to find a package to enable an HP UN2400 mobile broadband card for Ubuntu netbook remix. Any ideas?
<Agan_squiddy> what are the potential risks of doing this plymouth resolution fix that stated in here http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1446132 ?
<blue_anna> atcho, read this http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9244981
<e-DIO-t> i'll put an "echo something >> /thisfile" to check if it is executed
<AAA> AdvoWork  wlan0 show anything? mabye eth1 or ath0?
<SirRedTooth> Why is ubuntu faster than vista/
<SirRedTooth> Everybody says it is, and I think it is, but why?
<bada23> why is ubuntu slower than macos on my mac?
<blue_anna> atcho, read post #4
<oCean_> SirRedTooth: discussion is no appropriate for this channel
<AAA> AdvoWork  iwconfig wlan0
<flaviosnm> how to connect ubuntu as client user to windows xp as server?? thanks
<vamshi> AAA  i pasted in paste.ubuntu.com
<atcho> blue_anna: thanks
<candyban> SirRedTooth, depends for what ... Ubuntu does not have certain "disadvantages" like antivirus or drm
<AAA> vamshi  link?
<candyban> SirRedTooth, for some things, Vista is faster ...
<e-DIO-t> ...rc.local -> workaround goes
<e-DIO-t> ....
<oCean_> candyban: drop the discussion please
<blue_anna>  can you help me with my wireless: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9508804
<vamshi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/454946/
<e-DIO-t> ...that's absolutely strange anyway
<Ulmo> Ok so now I've installed the ppa, ran the update command but there is nothing new in Synaptic, do I have to install this new version from the terminal or something?
<corvusdaemon> Guess nobody knows how to get a UN2400 WWAN card working in Ubuntu Netbook Remix 10.4 then huh?
<vamshi> AAA  http://paste.ubuntu.com/454946/
<AAA> Ulmo  what are you looking for ne?
<Ulmo> AAA: I'm trying to install the latest version of alltray
<oCean_> corvusdaemon: maybe none currently present. You could try and aks again later on
<AdvoWork> AAA, that shows no such device. ANy suggestions?
<Ulmo> https://launchpad.net/~alltray-developers/+archive/ppa
<candyban> oCean_, perhaps I should focus on my own problem? :p
<Ulmo> https://launchpad.net/alltray/+download
<vamshi> AAA  i also have another doubt. after i installed ubuntu i am not getting windows xp on my system
<AAA> vamshi  that is not the entire command
<corvusdaemon> @oCean_ yeah, heading to work for next 10 hours though was hoping for some answer before then
<AAA> Ulmo  apt-get install alltray is not working?
<atcho> blue_anna: thanks for your reply, but I mean I donot need the app xscreensave, I prefer to `xlockmore'
<candyban> oCean_, perhaps you can help. I have certain services which depend on network being initialized (snmpd, conntrackd) ... yet the scripts fail "randomly" (sometimes they work, sometimes they don't) and the error I get in syslog boils down to the fact that the network was not available when the daemon tried to start
<AAA> AdvoWork  ficonfig -a <-- your wifi device should be in that output
<blue_anna> atcho, do you speak spanish or portuguese by any luck?
<Ulmo> AAA: I have the 0.69 version but need the 0.7.4 one, how do I specify that please?
<Krow> Why i got a lot of error with
<Krow> wine
<Krow> There's a new version
<Krow> of wine
<AAA> Ulmo  you'll need to consult the alltray site for that
<candyban> oCean_, do you know of a way to force some scripts (the right way) to wait for the network to be fully up? (not just e.g. the first interface)
<atcho> blue_anna: sorry.
<AAA> Ulmo  dpkg -i <path to new deb>
<bazhang> blue_anna, in #ubuntu-es and #ubuntu-br #ubuntu-pt
<atcho> blue_anna: my english is so poor, it's a pity
<Krow> You are french?
<blue_anna> atcho, no it's fine -- I was just offering
<atcho> Krow: no
<Krow> WHy ur english is so poore,
<blue_anna> atcho, can you read the post I sent you?
<Krow> ?
<atcho> blue_anna: i found nothing useful
<blue_anna> Krow, lol -- at least speak with better english youself
<atcho> blue_anna: I want to use xlock
<blue_anna> atcho, read #4 in this thread http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9244981
<blue_anna> atcho, it tells you what file you need to edit to add it as an option for your screensavers
<oCean_> candyban: the init system changed a little, and I do not have much experience with the new system. However, in the /etc/init/*.conf files, you can configure the dependencies
<bazhang> Krow, check in #winehq for the wine repos for a newer version
<atcho> blue_anna: the #4 post by jdoklovic?
<Ulmo> AAA: I think this is outside of my scope now, I only wanted to install the latest alltray!
<oCean_> candyban: however, I would guess that the default configurations of services depending on network, would have been configured correctly
<blue_anna> atcho, yes
<ComradeHaz`> Hi guys, I cannot find ddrescue in the repo's, can someone tell me what package it's in please?
<blue_anna> atcho, basically, add your screensaver to /usr/share/applications/desktop.en_US.utf8.cache , like the other entries for screensavers in that file
<bazhang> !info ddrescue | ComradeHaz`
<ubottu> ComradeHaz`: ddrescue (source: ddrescue): copy data from one file or block device to another. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.14-1 (lucid), package size 19 kB, installed size 84 kB
<atcho> blue_anna: i will ry
<AAA> Ulmo  edit your /etc/apt/sources.list with the repo that has your version. you may want to check out backports
<atcho> blue_anna: i will try
<blue_anna> atcho, if that doesn't work, maybe you have to use the locale setting of your system instead
<blue_anna> atcho, like for me, it might be /usr/share/applications/desktop.es_EC.utf8.cache
<atcho> blue_anna: okay, got t
<ComradeHaz`> hmm, wtf can aptitude / synaptic not find it?!
<bazhang> ComradeHaz`, please watch the language
<ComradeHaz`> I'm using a live cd, does that make any difference?
<AAA> ComradeHaz`  you need sources.list
<bazhang> ComradeHaz`, check software sources and adjust
<ComradeHaz`> my language? Did I say something rude?
<blue_anna> atcho, it is -- it only keeps the file there with your locale setting
<Guest5764> Hi .. I have configured my office mail in  evolution .. Can I configure gmail in the same ?
<AAA> ComradeHaz`  everyting synaptic/aptitude/apt does revoles around your /etc/apt/sources.list
<iceroot> Guest5764: yes you can have also gmail in evolution
<ComradeHaz`> sure,.
<AAA> mutt in gmail
<Dynetrekk> Guest5764:  suggest you activate imap in your gmail. check your gmail settings
<Guest5764> iceroot:  Can you tell me how do I start ? I have the steps for the tings to  be configured ..
<Guest5764> Dynetrekk: ya .. I ve activated it .. Thanks
<AdvoWork> AAA, ifconfig -a doesnt list the wireless device
<ComradeHaz`> So which repo's do I need to add?
<iceroot> Guest5764: if i am correct there is already a gmail assistent in evolution but i have no evolution here at the moment, so i cant help you
<AAA> AdvoWork  then you need to debug more. does dmesg see your device on insertion?
<Guest5764> iceroot: okay no problem .. I ll google it .. Thanks for your help ..
<candyban> oCean_, that would have been my guess too ... but I have 4 interfaces, and a some of pre-up stuff (ucarp), so it might be that it takes longer to complete it all than a "default" install
<AAA> AdvoWork  $ tail -f /var/log/syslog <--  before insert
<blue_anna> can you help me with my wireless: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9508804
<Guest5764> Dynetrekk: Can you tell what does activating imap in gmail do ?
<Dynetrekk> Guest5764: it lets you use the imap protocol to download emails to evolution
<AdvoWork> AAA so tail the log, and run dmesg?
<Dynetrekk> it syncs automagically with gmail, so that when you delete a msg. in evolution, it will delete the msg. on the gmail server too, etc.
<AAA> AdvoWork  tail the log and insert usb thing. or wireless? what device is it again?
<Guest5764> Dynetrekk: ohh .. okay .. thanks for sharing ..
<lorenzosu> Hi all I just set-up lucid on laptop for my mum. Everything is fine.. only problem is there is no "splash" at bootup
<dries> does anyone know how to configure checkgmail so it goes to the inbox instead of the gmail login screen?
<hangthedj> leave
<AAA> AdvoWork  $ lsusb <-- will show you your usb things. you can get more detail by $ lsusb <bus>:<id> -vvv
<vamshi> can anyone help me regarding this. after installing ubuntu i am not able to get into the windows xp which i previously had
<Dynetrekk> Guest5764: my pleasure
<JP1> Hallo all, looking for some help with Ubuntu - Infamous "No Sound on webbrowser" problem now I've upgrade to Lucid Lynx
<AAA> AdvoWork  with an -s, sorry
<dries> Does anyone know how to configure checkgmail so it goes to the inbox instead of the gmail login screen?
<Ulmo> If I want to use the tar.gz for alltray will I have to compile it? Everything seems to be source code.
<abc11> 0.0
<abhi_nav> vamshi, which version?
<abc11> hehe
<AAA> Ulmo  maybe. what is in the tar file? a configure.sh maybe?
<AdvoWork> AAA, apologies, its a laptop :S which i assume makes it more difficult?
<Ulmo> AAA: Here: https://launchpad.net/alltray/+download
<vamshi> AAA  http://paste.ubuntu.com/454952/
<Ulmo> Would I get the latest non-dev release?
<Ulmo> AAA: Would I get the latest non-dev release? *
<JP1> Anyone - help with sound?  (I did look on the forums, honest)
<Beyecixramd> dries: i have configured Firefox to autologin in all auto-filled login forms
<vamshi> abhi_nav  first i installed ubuntu jaunty and then upgraded . now it is 9.04
<Beyecixramd> dries: maybe that could solve your issue
<penne> hossa
<penne> jp1, sound is mostly easy
<penne> vamshi, wrong user for sudo? try sudo su
<Beyecixramd> JP1: what sound?
<Guest5764> Hi .. I am using evolution for over a month .. but  there are no entries in my address book .. Is there a way to scan all the email ids with whome I had sent or received emails just like gmail ??
<abhi_nav> vamshi, you mean 9.10? try pressing shift or esc when booting then it wll give you option whether to boot into ubuntu or xp then select xp
<dries> Beyecixramd, I tried that but it didn't work :(
<penne> Guest5764, there isnt a function that will do  wut u need..maybe a plugin can do the job
<noahir> ubuntu is still using apparmor ?
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<Beyecixramd> dries: what exactly  have you tried?
<abhi_nav> BluesKaj, hi
<Beyecixramd> yes noahir, why
<dries> Beyecixramd, autofill. I'm using google chrome btw if that makes a difference
<BluesKaj> hi abhi_nav
<Guest5764> penne:  Sorry I didnt get you .. YOu mean there is a plugin or there may be a plugin for that ?
<noahir> Beyecixramd: i thought apparmor isnt anymore developed
<Beyecixramd> noahir: AppArmor is a branch of SELinux
<penne> guest, there may be a plugin...
<noahir> Beyecixramd: does it make any sense ?
<Guest5764> penne: Okay thanks
<Beyecixramd> dries: i don't know.... go to www.userscripts.com and search for "autofill" or something like that
<Beyecixramd> noahir: what makes any sense?
<vamshi> abhi_nav  i am getting the option in the grub but it is not opening... it comes starting up but it does not come
<dries> allright, I'll go for that,thanks
<AAA> dries  plausable
<noahir> Beyecixramd: if is  it no more developed
<abhi_nav> vamshi, what actually happenes when you click on 'Windows xp' test?
<abhi_nav> vamshi, i mean 'press enter'
<Beyecixramd> noahir: uhm.... well, AppArmor AFAIK was specifically developed for OpenSUSE, so Novel is the company behind it
<Beyecixramd> noahir: i highly doubt it's going ever to be stopped developing
<webroasters> does anyone know of a mysql client (for Ubuntu, possibly) that takes the place of phpmyadmin?
<gbillings> How can I setup fn shortcuts in Ubuntu 10.04?
<vamshi> abhi_nav  i pressed enter also ..but it doesnt come
<penne> webroasters, use the repo, there are a lot
<Beyecixramd> gbillings: go to "Keyboard shortcuts" in preferences
<Bishop_> hi
<noahir> BolgenOS is better than Ubuntu
<Beyecixramd> webroasters: that question is more specific for the Ubuntu forum
<Beyecixramd> noahir: so...?
<abhi_nav> vamshi, are you sure you didnot accidently deleted or overwrited xp partition while installing ubuntu? you can maker sure this by login to ubuntu and you should be able to access that win partition
<webroasters> ok thanks
<Beyecixramd> noahir: don't use Ubuntu if you don't like it :)
<gbillings> Beyecixramd: you cant do fn shortcuts from there...
<Beyecixramd> gbillings: sure, select any action, and set a new shortcut
<Beyecixramd> gbillings: wait, Fn shorctuts from a notebook or from a Mac?
<vamshi> abhi_nav  i am able to access the drives which were in windows xp
<gbillings> Beyecixramd: fn shortcuts from a logitech wireless keyboard on a Dell Zino HD.
<NthDegree> noahir, since there is no BolgenOS on SourceForge anymore
<abhi_nav> vamshi, hmm ok
<vamshi> but not able to enter into it
<gbillings> Beyecixramd: not a laptop. a desktop
<NthDegree> noahir, at least Ubuntu actually has downloadable files.. lol
<noahir> NthDegree: yes i know
<BluesKaj> vamshi, run sudo update-grub
<Beyecixramd> gbillings: I'm sorry, but Fn shortcuts are embedded into the hardware, for non-Mac machines at least
<noahir> BolgenOS is just ubuntu with themes
<noahir> and thats the point ^^
<Beyecixramd> gbillings: you mean like Fn + F4 = louder volume?
<vamshi> BluesKaj, will try it out
<Beyecixramd> noahir: stupid IMHO
<abhi_nav> vamshi, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1074973   and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1094328 see second one first
<abhi_nav> vamshi, first do as said by BluesKaj
<gbillings> Beyecixramd: i mean fn + f1 has an icon for word processsing. if i type fn + f1 there is no response
<noahir> Beyecixramd: it isnt its genial ...it was on TV !!!
<Beyecixramd> gbillings: because.... that's a Windows key combination...
<vamshi> AAA http://paste.ubuntu.com/454956/
<Mkools> Hi I am using ubuntu 9.10 but I am not able to stop or start videos of youtube in my firefox browser using my mouse click. I have adobe flash plugin installed what must be the problem?
<Beyecixramd> gbillings: the best thing you could do is assign a new command to that key
<Beyecixramd> gbillings: in the same window, add a new command to OpenOffice.org writer, for example, Abiword, or whatever you'd like to start
<gbillings> Beyecixramd: then how do i do that? if i type fn+f1 in the keyboard shortcuts it only picks up f1
<noahir> Mkools: dont use flash player
<Beyecixramd> gbillings: does that keyboard need drivers in Windows?
<NthDegree> noahir, he can't avoid it with FF
<Mkools> noahir: Then what to use?
<Beyecixramd> gbillings: do you need to install a CD, or download something in order to the keyboard to work properly
<NthDegree> noahir, FF on current Ubuntu lacks H.264 with HTML5 needed for YT HTML5 support
<gbillings> Beyecixramd: it came with a cd but i dont know what to do with it. only for windows
<Beyecixramd> NthDegree: with Fx, Flash is easily avoidable :\
<NthDegree> Beyecixramd, orly?
<noahir> Also ubuntu resp. canonical should prevent users to use flash on x64 machines
<NthDegree> noahir, why?
<NthDegree> I have 64-bit Flash from Adobe's alpha refreshes
<Beyecixramd> gbillings: there you have it. Your keyboard has specific functions that are Windows-only... try to searh your KB model and linux, maybe there are community driverts, I'm sorry i can't do anything else about that :(
<NthDegree> Flash will always have security issues because of what it is and how it works
<Beyecixramd> NthDegree: i mean, there's a script that adds H.264 support for Fx
<NthDegree> Beyecixramd, sweet! :D
<Beyecixramd> noahir: no, Canonical shouldn't prevent users to *anything*
<NthDegree> (too bad i'm on epiphany though)
<noahir> they should cuz of part of winbuntu users :X
<Beyecixramd> noahir: that's how Windows and Mac OS X works... and we don't want another clone, right?
<gbillings> Beyecixramd: alright thank you anyways ill go search the world wide web for answers :_
<JP1> sorry guys, went off to get some luncheon:  My sound problem is quite simply I get no sound though my web browser
<JP1> however I searched and looked aound and it seems there are 20 different fixes for it...
<Beyecixramd> NthDegree: does Epiphany accept community scripts?
<NthDegree> Beyecixramd, yeah.. I think so
<Beyecixramd> JP1: play some sound in your browser, and go to the sound control panel
<JP1> I didnt really fancy downloading a few gigabytes of gubbins to check whether the most convincing of them worked, so I though I shoud ask
<Beyecixramd> JP1: maybe the browser is muted
<NthDegree> Beyecixramd, they also have greasemonkey too
<JP1> In the control pannel it says no application is running sound
<Beyecixramd> NthDegree: try to use that script, it could work
<JP1> but it flashes periodically with ALSA
<Beyecixramd> JP1: are you running sound in the browser?
<Beyecixramd> JP1: the sound pipe to the browser isn't created until sound actually starts playing
<noahir> btw is here alternative downloader like jdownloader ?
<JP1> yes, I am playing (or trying to play) some sound, in the audio control in the applications bit it says no applications are using sound, but every now and then I get a vey quick flash of "ALSA... something something"
<penne> noahir, tuxload
<Beyecixramd> JP1: all other apps run normally
<Beyecixramd> ?
<JP1> syste sounds, on box music etc. fine
<penne> jp1, do u have 2 sound cards?
<JP1> with realplayer or VLC, sound is fine, it just browser
<noahir> penne: can you point me to source code ? :X
<JP1> No - just the onboard, nothing else.  WHen I do a hardware scan in the terminal I oly have one sound device and that is the onboard
<penne> noahir, its a perl script...runs fine on my little nas, just command line, no gui
<noahir> penne: yep thats great
<Mkools> noahir: NthDegree: Then what should I use?
<noahir> penne: but cant find it...only some pages in german
<penne> noahir, ask google...there should be a svn ....
<NthDegree> Mkools, are you on 64-bit Ubuntu?
<noahir> Mkools: html5
<Mkools> NthDegree: yep
<NthDegree> Mkools, if you are then you need to get the 64-bit alpha plugin
<Beyecixramd> noahir: HTML with ogg/vp8 ftw
<NthDegree> which Adobe no longer distribute
<Beyecixramd> HTML5*
<NthDegree> Mkools, and no, Ubuntu won't ship it due to the fact it is alpha software
<noahir> Beyecixramd: yep but vp8 isnt that great as h.264 ;X
<Beyecixramd> noahir: that's your opinion ;)
<NthDegree> noahir, debatable.. in some cases one is better than the other
<Bishop_> h264 cannot be played on x64.
<Beyecixramd> noahir: i hate H.264 because it's FRIGGIN EXPENSIVE
<NthDegree> Bishop_, yes it can be...
<Bishop_> ...embedded in a browser.
<Beyecixramd> noahir: let's not forget the fact that's closed source software :)
<noahir> Beyecixramd: i know..same to me...but that said dev of vp8 ;) not me
<NthDegree> Bishop_, what about Google Chrome x86_64?
<penne> noahir, isnt tuxload in the repo?
<Bishop_> i tried it.
<Bishop_> didn't work (3 weeks ago).
<NthDegree> Bishop_, it worked for me on YouTube
<NthDegree> though that was on Slackware, not Ubuntu
<JP1> @penne and co. :  Ive already reinstalled the default version of ALSA (.21 ?) and my computer clearly knwos I have one sound card, it works on everything but the web browser :/
<Bishop_> i tried chrome64 (not32-bit)
<penne> JP1, r u using ff?
<NthDegree> I tried Chrome 64-bit
<JP1> Yes
<Mkools> I am confused with your debate, what is the final result?
<noahir> well better try chromium and not chrome :P
<penne> jp1: do u have in youtube no sound?
<NthDegree> Mkools, go get 64-bit flash or use Google Chrome
<JP1> penne: yes, any website - no sound
<Bishop_> i dont remember, maybe it was chromium.
<NthDegree> Mkools, the Flash from the Ubuntu package is 32-bit
<noahir> Mkools: go get 64bit flash alpha prerelease without hole or Chromium with html5 support
<Bishop_> and maybe it has improved last month.
<NthDegree> noahir, isn't one without hole
<NthDegree> lol
<noahir> i know
<noahir> known hole
<noahir> ^^
<NthDegree> isn't one without known hole
<NthDegree> they don't ship 64-bit alpha anymore
<noahir> oh
<noahir> i know now why i dont use flash
<noahir> is piece of shi...Yes im keeping language ops
<NthDegree> and one can blame apple for that
<penne> JP1, wut kind of addons do u have installed?
<Mkools> nohair:NthDegree: Are both freeware?
<noahir> apple is ok
<noahir> Mkools: chromium is open source
<NthDegree> Mkools, yes.. both are free as in cost
<Traveler1> he
<Traveler1> hello
<JP1> penne: On Mozilla, whatever its told me to install
<dannbrown> hi all
<NthDegree> Mkools, Google Chrome is free as in cost (not freedom) and Chromium is free as in cost and freedom
<abc11> 好
<noahir> NthDegree: so thats the point to use chromium and not chrome
<NthDegree> Mkools, Chrome is a binary release of Chromium endorsed by Google
<noahir> abc11: i saw that symbol
<penne> jp1: wut addons exactly?
<NthDegree> noahir, anyone who's moaning about Flash hardly cares much for freedom lol
<noahir> NthDegree: teach him !
<penne> jp1: rename the ~/mozilla dir to mozilla_old and restart ur browser
<Traveler1> I have a graphic problem. I am getting artefacts and I believe that they are caused by missing gpu drivers. Windows xp works fine. The problem is I don't actually know what integrated driver I have. mb is Fujitsu siemens s939
<abc11> Beijing
<mrbrdo> how can i disable auto-run of GDM/GNOME on startup in 10.04?
<Bishop_> traveler1: run gpu-z in winxp.
<NthDegree> Traveler1, lspci -v | grep VGA
<JP1> penne: Gecko player, DivX, IcedTea, Helix DNA, iTunes, mplayer plugin, Quickime, Real Player, Shockwave Flash and VLC
<NthDegree> Traveler1, no need for XP to find out :P
<mrbrdo> i'm guessing i have to do something with upstart?
<mrbrdo> i'm not familiar with it since it's new
<dannbrown> hi
<abhi_nav> !cn | abc11
<ubottu> abc11: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<NthDegree> Traveler1, when you know the GPU you'll know what driver you want
<PCTchat> can someone help me with a problem?  I downloaded ATI's Catalyst video center, but I can't run it.  It doesn't show up in the menus, so I have no idea how to run it.  Can anyone help me?
<JP1> penne: is there a command for that or just folder surf it ?
<penne> jp1: just rename it, its in ur homeDir
<Beyecixramd> PCTchat: please install the drivers using the official method for Ubuntu
<penne> after that, firefox has default install....
<PCTchat> I did
<noahir> abhi_nav: he cant he is behind great firewall
<Beyecixramd> Traveler1: are you still there?
<Beyecixramd> PCTchat: have you restarted?
<PCTchat> Yes
<abhi_nav> noahir, then how he come herer?
<Beyecixramd> PCTchat: no idea then, i use nVidia here
<penne> JP1, if the sound isn there after installing flash, u may have another prob....so plz rename the folder back...
<ifancho8> hey , i`m still having the same problem with my misiing grub
<Tricks> hi guys does anybody know how to make a folder browsable with apache? I have created a .htaccess folder with the following statement Options +Indexes I have also restart apache but I still get forbidden
<PCTchat> ok
<ifancho8> can someone help me
<Traveler1> NthDegree, I installed xp before. I didn't want to find missing net etc drivers so i tried ubunut which had the  drivers. Only problem is just those artefacts. i don't believe that intg. gpu is broken
<Tricks> any help will be appreciated
<JP1> penne: so dont renae it at all :D
<NthDegree> noahir, great firewall is a silly little media story
<noahir> abhi_nav: he sended rar files with malware to freenode as he did to google
<Traveler1> So is there a way to fix this?
<NthDegree> noahir, the censorship in china isn't much different to what other countries have
<Mkools> noahir: NthDegree: Can you please provide me the url for both?
<NthDegree> in the UK we've had Wikipedia blocked a few times
<noahir> Mkools: apt-cache search chromium
<NthDegree> (due to IWF)
<abhi_nav>  noahir and what is his problem?
<Icy_> Hello
<BluesKaj> ifancho8, did you updaye or install windows ?
<ifancho8> can someone help me
<noahir> abhi_nav: dunno dont know chinese lol
<ifancho8> install
<abhi_nav> noahir, ahh ok.
<BluesKaj> err update
<Mkools> noahir: sudo apt-get install chromium?
<noahir> Mkools: yep
<ifancho8> i had dual boot vista/ubuntu
<ifancho8> and i installed win7
<noahir> ifancho8: recover grub
<JP1> penne: Sorry I can't find where firefox "is" - I really don't know my way around Ubuntu/linux very well
<ifancho8> and ubuntu went somewhere :)
<Beyecixramd> ifancho8: the Windows 7 installer removed Ubuntu :)
<ifancho8> this is what i`m trying to do for the last hour
<Icy_> you probobly installed 7 over ubuntu
<ifancho8> Beyecixramd i know that
<Beyecixramd> ifancho8: Microsoft doesn't like Linux, so they tend to overwrite the MBR (which is where the OSes are started)
<penne> penne@eddli:~/.mozilla$ ls
<penne> extensions  firefox
<Icy_> i tried to dual boot win7/ubuntu on my external,and instead put it on my c: :|
<penne> jp1. the dir .mozilla is hidden
<ifancho8> i know that to ; mbr is overwrited
<BluesKaj> Beyecixramd, don't joke ,ppl might beleive you're serious
<ifancho8> but how i restore grub
<abhi_nav> ifancho8, ubuntu goes nowhere. its just your grub. recover it. reinstall it etc
<Beyecixramd> BluesKaj: I'm being dead serious :\
<penne> JP1, rename the .mozilla Dir to .mozilla_old
<Icy_> whats a grub ?
<ifancho8> yes i know , but how
<jastine> wow
<BluesKaj> mbr was overwritten , grub has to be restored
<Beyecixramd> Icy_: the "thing" that starts Ubuntu
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Icy_> ohk
<frank_> ？
<Beyecixramd> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ifancho8> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24113 i tried that
<ifancho8> but it didn`t work
<abhi_nav> ifancho8, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Mkools> noahir: done, but where is the icon?
<noahir> Mkools: Applications - Internet somewhere ?
<Icy_> anybody have experiance with 10.04 willing to help me ?
<chatur> i have recently installed WINE in ubuntu 10.04.when i try to open games like WARCRAFT or COUNTER STRIKE,the game either crashes or it doesnt start at all ...is there a way to solve this issue?
<noahir> chatur: ask winehq
<Beyecixramd> Icy_: almost everyone here has experience with Lucid, just ask your question
<Beyecixramd> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Hawkey^atWork> hi got a question.. i need to rename user.. found that i could do it with usermod -l command ... correct syntax is usermod -l old_name new_name ?
<Mkools> noahir: not there seen.
<abhi_nav> Icy_, what happend?
<Icy_> ok then
<penne> chatur, maybe crossover can help
<Icy_> how do I view the availible networks
<noahir> Mkools: well simple start as user in console Chromium
<Beyecixramd> Icy_: WiFi networks?
<Icy_> I click on the signal icon in the taskbar but it only shows connec to hidden network,vpa etc
<JP1> penne:  have a whole bunch of mozillas - one under usr/lib, another under usr/share and there is also a "mozilla-firefox" folder in each
<Icy_> yes
<penne> mktools, maybe u have installed chromium...thats a game
<abhi_nav> Icy_, right click on network icon it is top right corner and see and click on network name which you want to connect
<Beyecixramd> Icy_: it sounds like you need wireless drivers
<chatur> thank you
<Icy_> erm ok brb
<Icy_> going upstairs
<cruiser2bruiser> Icy_ maybe there are no networks where you're trying to connect, perhaps you would try scanning for networks elsewhere?
<penne> jp1 the .mozilla folder is in ur Home directory.......it is hidden
<Mkools> noahir: ?
<abhi_nav> Icy_, you should have ethernet cable connected or wifi button on for whatever you want to connect to
<noahir> Mkools: in console type chromium
<penne> try : mv ~/.mozilla ~/mozilla_old
<Traveler1> NthDegree, what i got was  VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 03)
<penne> the chrome google browser icon is unter apps, internet......if not, u installed the wrong chromium browser
<JP1> penne:ok, its renamed, then restart browser yes ?
<mthorn> I'm trying to install libva on my lucid xubuntu system. UbuntuUpdates lists the library as available, but I can't find it in the repo. Here's a link to the UU page: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/200203  Does anyone know if the package is under some weird name or something on Lucid?
<penne> jp1. yes
<Hawkey^atWork> could anyone confirm please?
<Mkools> noahir: it's saying command not found
<mthorn> I've got every repo uncommented in /etc/apt/sources.list
<s7> hello to all, can someone show me how to install my hp scanject G2410 in ubuntu
<NthDegree> Traveler1, you have an SiS graphics card
<penne> Hawkey^atWork, sounds ok to me...
<cba123> I installed flash through synaptic, and it's been working.  Now however, it works in chrome but not firefox.  I've tried removing and reinstalling and nothing.  Any ideas?
<cruiser2bruiser> cba123 is it flash-nonfree that you installed?
<NthDegree> Traveler1, i'm pretty sure all appropriate drives are installed OOTB
<noahir> Mkools: ah maybe not in repo http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-chromium-google-chrome-web-browser-in-ubuntu.html
<Mkools> noahir: when I am typing chromium-bsu it is launching the game
<noahir> Mkools: yeah
<Icy_> I right click on the icon to show the options( check for notifications etc.) and opened the network manager > wireless but all I could see is the network I added manually and not ones in the area ?
<noahir> thats the point
<noahir> sorry :X
<Traveler1> Well, I guess I have to try external gpu
<Hawkey^atWork> penne: just read somewhere that this command dont change home directory name, so that should be changed manualy, sounds ok too?
<Icy_> where is this wifi button located ?
<zetheroo> does anyone else find that Skype calling in Ubuntu is crackly?
<penne> Hawkey^atWork, sure....
<cruiser2bruiser> zetheroo agree with that
<cba123> cruiser2bruiser, Yeah.  I'm also running 64bit.
<zetheroo> cruiser2bruiser: no fix?
<NthDegree> There is
<NthDegree> adjust the settings of PulseAudio
<penne> Hawkey^atWork, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-change-rename-user-name-id/
<zetheroo> NthDegree: which settings --- where?
<cruiser2bruiser> cba123, aye that's right I am on amd64 and just for the record Adobe recently has stopped work on devleoping an x64 version of its flash players
<Icy_> how do I compile wifi radar then ?
<NthDegree> /etc/pulse/daemon.conf
<JP1> penne: my web browser just isn't loading anything now :/
<NthDegree> zetheroo, play with the fragments and priority settings
<penne> jp1. start the browser from console
<cruiser2bruiser> cba123, have you tried reinstalling firefox as a starter
<zetheroo> NthDegree: uhm ... I have no idea about that kinda stuff
<Hawkey^atWork> penne: and... user rights are linked with UID right? so when user has new name, still he will have rights like on old name?
<lorenzosu> Ubuntu lucid won't shut down. when I use the shutdown command it will freeze on the plymuth screen (purple with ubuntu logo)
<JP1> penne: command ?
<penne> jp1: firefox?
<cruiser2bruiser> lorenzosu just to confirm its shutdown with -P command you're using
<JP1> penne:yes
<Icy_> anybody here use wifi radar ?
<penne> Hawkey^atWork, hmpf.....good question..hold on
<Dr_Willis> cruiser2bruiser:  thats not entirely true that they have stopped..  but they havent really said what their plans are either.
<RS_Asleep> Don't suppose if anyone know if the GMA950 in an Aspire One should play flash (iplayer h.264) in full screen without choppiness?
<lorenzosu> cruiser2bruiser, sorry I explained the wrong thing: i shut down with the menu
<cruiser2bruiser> Dr_Willis that's right should have worded that correctly
<zetheroo> NthDegree: default-fragments = 8 .... is that good?
<lorenzosu> cruiser2bruiser, system -> shut down..
<Dr_Willis> cruiser2bruiser:  their web site should be been better worded also. :)
<cruiser2bruiser> lorenzosu try the command > shutdown -P now
<cba123> cruiser2bruiser, Doing "sudo apt-get remove firefox" as we speak.  I'll reinstall it with "sudo apt-get install firefox" when done, and let you know.
<cruiser2bruiser> lorenzosu you'll have to sudo in order to run that
<abhi_nav> Icy_, I used log time ago. but network manger alone is sufficient. if you install any other network related ap then network manager will not funtion.
<ifancho8> well..
<ifancho8> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/fb9774d2-1d37-433b-b31e-f577a2d4f59e /dev/sda6 grub-setup: warn: Attempting to install GRUB to a partition instead of the MBR.  This is a BAD idea. grub-setup: warn: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and its use is discouraged. grub-setup: error: Cannot read `/grub/core.img' correctly
<Dr_Willis> cba123:  you do realize taht remove/reinstalling firefox will not 'fix' or 'remove' user configs that may be causing issues right?
<lorenzosu> cruiser2bruiser, just a sec. I'm rebooting then I'll try
<abhi_nav> !paste | ifancho8
<ubottu> ifancho8: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Icy_> is there some sort of browser for network manager ? because right now im only seeing the ones i manaully added.
<cba123> Dr_Willis, I thought it would have it rescan plugins.
<Dr_Willis> ifancho8:  you sure you dident mean /etc/sda instead of /dev/sda6 ?
<Dr_Willis> cba123:  Perhaps - perhaps not.
<NthDegree> zetheroo, play with it
<ifancho8> but sda6 is my ubuntu
<NthDegree> zetheroo, there isn't one setting that works for everyone
<NthDegree> zetheroo, change it, restart PA and test
<zetheroo> NthDegree: main prob is I cannot test it... if I do a Skype test call it's always fine ...
<NthDegree> zetheroo, then perhaps it isn't Skype
<JP1> penne: says mozilla is not installed
<lorenzosu> cruiser2bruiser, Same thing the ubuntu logo appears, with the dots and the machine just frezes
<penne> jp1. force a reinstall of firefox...(u did something wrong...)
<zetheroo> NthDegree: well when I call others the call quality is horrid ... but if I call from Windows it's perfect
<NthDegree> zetheroo, you using a firewall?
<cruiser2bruiser> lorenzosu try this now keep the right alt key and the sysrq key pressed down and hit r e i s u b
<MaMoUs> hello all... i need help with something
<MaMoUs> is there a program that i can record what my sons write and do ? with a way they don't see ?
<LjL> !info lkl | MaMoUs
<ubottu> MaMoUs: Package lkl does not exist in lucid
<penne> Hawkey^atWork, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-change-rename-user-name-id/ that one under comments worked
<zetheroo> NthDegree: not that I know of
<NthDegree> zetheroo, remember to port forward for best performance
<JP1> penne: so is that    sudo apt-get reinstall seamonkey-browser    ??
<lorenzosu> cruiser2bruiser, what's the sysrq key?
<LjL> MaMoUs: sorry, i thought that existed, the "linux keylogger". guess it has been removed.
<zetheroo> NthDegree: well I don't do anything out of the default setup in Windows and it works very well
<cruiser2bruiser> lorenzosu should be the same key as print screen :)
<NthDegree> zetheroo, play with the fragments setting then
<NthDegree> and call someone you know lol
<lorenzosu> cruiser2bruiser, nothing happens
<cruiser2bruiser> lorenzosu are you sure it the Alt Gr key (left alt) and the print screen with r e i s u b
<lorenzosu> cruiser2bruiser, the keyboard seems frozen too, no capslock or ctrl+altf1 etc
<zetheroo> NthDegree: hehe ... yeah ... with the fragments ... what is the actual story ... is it how many fragments are being transmitted at a time? so if its crackling I should lessen it?
<NthDegree> zetheroo, it's the number of fragments in the buffer
<cruiser2bruiser> lorenzosu have you checked the sys logs maybe there's something obvius there ??
<NthDegree> fragments*size
<LegoDaniel> Does anyone run dual monitors in LInux?
<wukh> hi
<NthDegree> I mean (fragments*size) == buffer
<mgraf> i use duel moniters
<lorenzosu> cruiser2bruiser,no I havnt
<zetheroo> NthDegree: so is less "easier" for the system to deal with?
<cruiser2bruiser> LegoDaniel I do, got it on Nvidia, got 3D desktop and compiz running
<penne> jp1: seamonkey-browser?
<NthDegree> zetheroo, the larger the buffer, the more latency
<mgraf> and im running flux again with nvidia
<LegoDaniel> How do I tell Linux to make my right monitor the main monitor because everything keeps popping up on the left one.
<NthDegree> zetheroo, but the lower the buffer the more likely you are to stutter/pop/click
<evilrapper> nvdia
<LegoDaniel> Also, can I move things between monitors?
<cruiser2bruiser> LegoDaniel go to system preferences monitor or if you're using propreitary drivers then use the custom program
<coz_> NthDegree,  nvidia??
<Dr_Willis> LegoDaniel:  if using nvidia- the nvidia-settings tool has a check box for that.. Other then nvidia-  I have no idea
<zetheroo> NthDegree: hmm ok
<wukh> 中文可以吗
<LegoDaniel> Yes nvidia here 6200 AGP 2 minitors.
<NthDegree> coz_, what?
<LegoDaniel> nvidia drivers
<Dr_Willis> ifancho8:  chat in the channel please.
<coz_> LegoDaniel,  ok  are you using compiz
<cruiser2bruiser> LegoDaniel you should be able to see two icons each representing a monitor, drag and drop 'em to whatever arrangement you want
<coz_> NthDegree,  sorry wrong person  :)
<cba123> cruiser2bruiser, Dr_Willis, Uninstalling and reinstalling worked.  I also happened to run bleachbit at the same time.
<ifancho8> ok so do i have to change that
<Dr_Willis> LegoDaniel:  there a setting in the nvidia-settings tool  that does it. I always ahve to change it.
<ifancho8> this one /dev/sda6
<Dr_Willis> LegoDaniel:  i enable twinview, set that checkbox, then restart the X server
<LegoDaniel> Just installed Ubuntu so don't know if Compiz is running.
<pinoyoragon> i cant connect to wired network using wicd 1.7.0 in Kubuntu 10.04 help please
<LegoDaniel> Okay.
<zetheroo> NthDegree: how do I restart PA?
<coz_> LegoDaniel, if you just want windows to open on specific monitors and you are running compiz there are several ways to do this...the easiest is to go into place windows plugin under General tab and under "multi output mode" choose  :use output device with pointer:"
<coz_> LegoDaniel,  this will open windows whereever your mouse cursor is  rather...on which monitor your cursor is
<DeeLishiSS> damn computer froze up
<LegoDaniel> Thank you.
<LegoDaniel> I will try that now.
<Dr_Willis> LegoDaniel:  under nvidia settings tool  the 'make this monitor the primary display'  was needed for me.
<DeeLishiSS> is their a log you can check to see what/if something caused the crash?
<LegoDaniel> I don't see that option DrWillis.
<JP1> penne:  Oook, installing mozilla again now
<zetheroo> how do i restart pulseaudio?
<Hawkey^atWork> penne: sry pc crashed, you found something?
<NthDegree> zetheroo, pkill -9 pulseaudio; pulseaudio;
<JP1> penne: this might be the root of the problem - "nvidia-kenal-common"  error encuntered with that and dpkg
<indus> hi
<NthDegree> zetheroo, or pkill -9 pulseaudio; pulseaudio --start;
<penne> hawkey, the methoed http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-change-rename-user-name-id/ under comments worked
<zetheroo> NthDegree: with sudo?
<NthDegree> zetheroo, may or may not need sudo depending on the way PA is set up
<penne> jp1: wut version of ubuntu r u running?
 * NthDegree doesn't know if Ubuntu does user-level or system-level pulseaudio
<JP1> 10.04 - lucid lynx I think that is
<NthDegree> zetheroo, appears to be user-level (no need for sudo)
<zetheroo> NthDegree: ok ... heh ... Skype crashed ... :P ...
<NthDegree> zetheroo, would if you did that while skype is running
<shadyabhi> HOw can I get my google chrome to system tray??
<Wexi> bzz
<NthDegree> shadyabhi, you don't?
<cba123> cruiser2bruiser, Dr_Willis, Actually, I can't interact with the flash.  As in I can't pause a youtube video.  It does bring up the volume controls as I put the mouse over it though.
<Bishop_> where can i d/l the dvd image of server x64?
<NthDegree> shadyabhi, it doesn't have a tray icon
<Wexi> being finnish now is hard
<Bishop_> is it available?
<shadyabhi> NthDegree: any way i can get it??
<penne> jp1: wut graphic card do u have?
<shadyabhi> NthDegree: I tried installing extention but it doesnt work :(
<penne> is ur monitor connected via hdmi or dvi?
<NthDegree> shadyabhi, there isn't one
<JP1> I think nvidia 128mb onboard soemthing
<NthDegree> shadyabhi, what is the point in one anyway?
<JP1> see if I can find it
<indus> Dr_Willis, hello how are things
<shadyabhi> NthDegree: I like my Taskbar to be with as less apps as possible
<JP1> what is the comand to get a list of your key hardware stuff ?
<shadyabhi> JP1: which hardware?
<JP1> audio/video devices
<shadyabhi> lspci
<schlaftier> shadyabhi: you could use 'alltray' I suppose
<JP1> I remember I used it ealier, gave me all my USB contorllers and tht gubbins along with sound and graphics devices
<coz_> JP1,    sudo   dmidecode
<Mkools> noahir: done
<Dr_Willis> indus:  Moo To You.
<shadyabhi> schlaftier: that also not working with chromium
<Dr_Willis> cba123:  if you cant click on the 'play; button' in flash videos try this 'trick' - move pointer off the video, right click so you get a menu.. move back over the play button (whild holding the right button) THEN click on the play. :)
<Dr_Willis> cba123:  thats one of a dozen or so 'work arounds' for flash video button clciking issues..
<JP1> nope, not the right comand
<jelly-bean> `beep` command works but I cannot get the terminal bell to sound with `echo -n '^G'` or `echo -e '\a'` in gnome-terminal. any ideas?
<theom3ga> hi
<Dr_Willis> jelly-bean:  you did modprobe the 'pcspkr' module?
<theom3ga> I've started my desktop computer and now, after booting, only a black screen with the mouse appears
<Dr_Willis> jelly-bean:  there was some X bug i recall taht prevented the ctrl-g from working.
<jelly-bean> Dr_Willis: I did and then the `beep` command broke also. it used to at least come out of the speakers when I typed beep before that
<Beyecixramd> theom3ga: have you used Ubuntu normally before'
<Beyecixramd> ?*
<penne> jp1. try reinstalling the drivers
<theom3ga> Beyecixramd, yep, I've been used it everyday
<theom3ga> with no problem
<Dr_Willis> jelly-bean:  odd.  Never had the beep command break on me.,
<theom3ga> and no configuration changes
<Beyecixramd> theom3ga: so i assume that drivers are installed, then?
<sea> whoi
<theom3ga> Beyecixramd, It's been working flawless for months
<Dr_Willis> jelly-bean:  i use the beep command to play little 'tunes' when my various servers boot up. :) so i know they are ready
<Guest90375> hi
<jelly-bean> Dr_Willis: ok there is it
<Beyecixramd> theom3ga: hmmm no idea :(
<jelly-bean> I turn off music and I hear it coming out of pc speaker on `beep` cmd ;)
<jelly-bean> but I wanted it out of reg. speakers. both `beep` as well as ctrl+g terminal bell
<penne> jp1....have u installed the drivers right now?
<doughed2003> I have a problem with my partitions. I was trying to resize one to give more space to Ubuntu but then gave me errors, so I quit it and for some reason I could not see the partitions at all .Nothing showed up in Gparted but i could see my XP (it's a dual boot). i used Testdisk in partedmagic to finally see my Ubuntu files but still can not boot to ether OS . Tried super grub disk but no joy.
<theom3ga> Beyecixramd, is there a way of looking at gdm's log? maybe it says something there
<jelly-bean>  echo -e '\a' # works thru pc speaker now
<Beyecixramd> theom3ga: there should be a way, but i don't know, sorry
<cba123> Dr_Willis, That works.  It's a pita, but it works.
<Hawkey^atWork> penne: so?
<penne> Hawkey^atWork, eh?
<jelly-bean> any way to make terminal bell come out my speakers/headphones?
<Dr_Willis> cba123:  theres other fixs out. I just rember that one in case im on a live cd or some sitiation where i cant get the other fix' going
<Hawkey^atWork> penne: that rights stuff
<Dr_Willis> jelly-bean:  i really HATE having my ears blasted by that beeping. :)
<penne> Hawkey^atWork, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-change-rename-user-name-id/ that one under comments worked
<Icy_> Could someone help me with getting my internet running ?
<ComradeHaz`> Guys, what's the best way to mount a samba share with Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> ComradeHaz`:  depends on your needs.
<aeon-ltd> Icy_: dhcp? static?
<Hawkey^atWork> penne:  yeah got it but i asked on rights stuff.. if they are linked to UID
<penne> comrade, putting it into fstab or just put the smb:// link into ur favorites
<Dr_Willis> ComradeHaz`:  gnomes file manager can see/access them.. or  you can use fstab. or mount them with other tools
<Icy_> its static yea,not sure what you mean by dhcp
<Icy_> ive entered all the info to manually connect,but it dissconects me instantly
<jedi__> Hi I am trying to connect my wifes Dell windows 7 PC to my Dell Optiplex Ubuntu 10.04 via a Netgear wireless router
<p1l0t> Icy_: IP conflict?
<aeon-ltd> Icy_: how long?
<Icy_> like instantly
<ComradeHaz`> Dr_Willis, yeah, traditionally I'd use sshfs entry in fstab, but wondered if Ubuntu had any clever tricks up its sleeve
<Icy_> im not sure if it even connects
<jedi__> I am trying to access a shared folder and all it keeps saying is unable to mount
<Icy_> comes up with the dissoneccted box below the taskbar
<ComradeHaz`> So, what I am trying to do right now is point the media player at my music...... How would an ubuntu user do that?
<p1l0t> Icy_: Wireless or wired?
<penne> Hawkey^atWork, wut exactly do u want to do ? renaming via bash about 100 users or just 1 or 2 ?
<aeon-ltd> Icy_: could be ip conflict like p1l0t said or mac address filtering
<Icy_> wireless
<Dr_Willis> ComradeHaz`:  err.. sshfs is nto the same as the smbfs stuff.. but both can be done via fstab.
<Icy_> is there a way to see all of the availible networks in the area
<Icy_> without having to manually enter the info
<Dr_Willis> ComradeHaz`:  avoide shares with spaces in the names - makes it a lot easier in fstab also. :)
<p1l0t> Icy_: yes
<Icy_> how ? :p
<p1l0t> Icy_: Command-line type iwlist scan
<Icy_> let me go try that thank you
<Hawkey^atWork> penne: just one
<ComradeHaz`> Sure, Dr_Willis. On both counts. So bottom line: fstab entries are still the best way with Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> ComradeHaz`:  deoends on your definition of 'best'
<pozic> How do I make sure that my Windows is also displayed in GRUB?
<Dr_Willis> ComradeHaz`:  if you always have the servers going and want them to always be connected.. befor any users even log in.. well yes. fstab..
<pozic> I already edited the menu.lst file, but there is no effect on reboot.
<arinda> anybody know how to compile a c source code with gcc? i was compiling a c file but i can't find it's output.
<pozic> It seems that the semantics changed.
<penne> Hawkey^atWork, use the commands posted on the page above....then do a "find" on the the system dir to correct the uids
<jedi__> need help to connect to my wifes windows 7 shared folder
<Dr_Willis> arinda:  look for a file called a.out perhaps?
<pozic> I edited /boot/grub/menu.lst.
<Icy_> lo : interface dosent support scanning eth0 : "" wlan0 : network is down
<pozic> It contains a line title Microsoft Windows VISTA, but it is not displayed in the grub display.
<p1l0t> arinda: #gcc probably can help you better
<Icy_> dosent come up with the list of networks,p1l0t
<arinda> Dr_Willis, ya i found it
<ComradeHaz`> so how do I access an smbfs with gnomes file browser?
<p1l0t> Icy_: are you on a laptop or netbook that has a switch for the wireless radio?
<jorvis> When I open Update Manager at the top it says "New distribution release '9.10' is available."  Why doesn't it show 10.04?
<Icy_> on the pc im trying to connect to,im on a desktop.
<penne> icy: wut does sudo ifconfig say?
<arinda> p1l0t. ok thanks
<Icy_> brb checking penne :P
<Tootoot222> ComradeHaz`: smb://server/share/
<Martijnvdc> pozic, have you set it to the correct partition?
<pozic> Martijnvdc: that shouldn't matter. I also deleted lots of automatic kernels and they are also still displayed.
<VCoolio> ComradeHaz`: places > network, then browse around; in terminal you can do "sudo smbtree" to find shares
<ComradeHaz`> yer, tried that
<abhi_nav> to install mozbot i need to install these packages: " perl   wget  Net::IRC   Net::SMTP     IO::Select    IO::Pipe  " what are their name under ubuntu so that i can install them?
<pozic> Martijnvdc: it seems it is not picking up the changes I wrote to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Martijnvdc> oh!
<pozic> Martijnvdc: maybe there is another file for the new grub now?
<Martijnvdc> just a second :p
<ComradeHaz`> maybe Music Player can't do it.
<Tootoot222> grub2 uses /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Icy_> penne
<Martijnvdc> do you have a grub.conf? file?
<penne> grub2 uses /etc/default/grub/....
<Icy_> comes up with eth0 and lo
<Icy_> and alot of lines of data i dont understand :P
<penne> and etc/grub....
<Icy_> nothing that looks like network info
<X3> pozic: if you have grubpc aka grub2 that wont work
<pozic> Tootoot222: ok, that's it.
<penne> icy...is it a usb wlan stick or wut?
<pozic> Is there a safe way to add the Windows entry?
<pozic> By safe, I mean something with a GUI for example that does some extra checks?
<Icy_> my network hub is from a router,and i have a network adapter on my desktop
<X3> type update-grub
<JP1> penne: I've just stuck my question on the forum, shall see what I get back later tonight - I have to leave just now and really I was hoping for more of a Step 1 Step 2 answer
<Tootoot222> pozic: it is read only though, and gets overwritten on update; do like pozic said and just put your custom entries in /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<ComradeHaz`> can't you just do update-grub?
<p1l0t> Icy_: It doesn't seem that your wireless card is up. Does sudo ifconfig -a display anything extra?
<penne> icy...no wireless card?
<Tootoot222> oop, like penne said*
<JP1> penne: You've been really helpful but I just don't have the time, sory matey
<X3> pozic: type update-grub
<pozic> I have update-grub and update-grub2
<Icy_> what do you mean by wireless card
<pozic> Do you actually mean update-grub?
<STPaste> a card with no wires
<penne> jp1: np
<STPaste> duh
<thune3> kjpozic: update-grub2 calls update-grub
<rocket16> Hello all,
<ComradeHaz`> uh, I'm not sure, mate. I use Debian. Wait for one of these guys to reply.
<Icy_> i have something that looks like http://www.google.com/products/catalog?oe=UTF-8&gfns=1&q=network+adapter&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=11580543653005552985&ei=xbMkTMrSFYu7jAfWmsGuAg&sa=X&oi=product_catalog_result&ct=result&resnum=6&ved=0CDwQ8wIwBQ#
<Icy_> ill go and check that now p1l0t
<penne> icy: iwlist is just for wireless stuff
<rocket16> IS there a way to integrate Gespeaker and Festival?
<Oyster> hi guys
<X3> pozic: yes just type update-grub
<Hawkey^atWork> penne:  thx man ;)
<STPaste> are ubuntu apps any different to kde or gnome or any other linux?
<p1l0t> Icy_: you said your connecting wirelesses correct? You must have some kind of device, either a pci card or usb with an antenna on it right?
<pozic> X3: I did and the information in menu.lst is ignored.
<atomjepes> help, when I reboot no login screen appears
<aeon-ltd> STPaste: no there eithet gtk or qt
<aeon-ltd> *either
<X3> pozic: shoud detect all installed os's and create entries
<ifancho> :(
<penne> bye
<pozic> X3: I still don't have my Windows entry back.
<rocket16> Can we use Festival voices in Gespeaker?
<pozic> X3: ok, in this case the mounting feature is broken in Linux.
<ifancho> now both systems are gone from mbr
<pozic> X3: so, I can do it manually, I suppose.
<Oyster> my bluetooth(on toshiba a300-03L) works only after i suspend and boot again(I'm using ubuntu lucid) - what may be the problem?
<X3> pozic: idk what you been doing with the grub
<Icy_> yes p1l0t
<aeon-ltd> STPaste: or it could be 32bit or 64bit
<alont> \part
<Icy_> i have a usb with an antenna
<ifancho> followed everything right
<pozic> X3: nothing special.
<X3> pozic: grub2 is not manual per se
<Icy_> it displays the same thing as sudo ifconfig
<STPaste> so generic linux apps like Opera Browser for linux will definitely work
<Icy_> + wlan0
<ComradeHaz`> how on earth do I get a propper address bar in the file browser rather than those stupid buttons?
<dassouki> is there a way to check gmail from terminal
<Tootoot222> dassouki: w3m ?
<Oyster> http://pastebin.com/ssTw2Yan -- sorted lsmod after boot
<pozic> X3: I basically want to have the equivalent of hd(1,0) somewhere in the new file.
<ComradeHaz`> dassouki, lynx?
<aeon-ltd> STPaste: yeah just install via apt/synaptic
<X3> !grub2 pozic
<p1l0t> Icy_: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Oyster> http://pastebin.com/PxpzNUbk -- same after suspend
<YoG> hi, I'm trying to change the glslideshow duration
<Icy_> ok brb
<pozic> X3: the bot is slow or dead.
<aeon-ltd> dassouki: you could use mutt, or a script to call for unread emails
<pozic> X3: or non-existing entry
<doughed2003>  have a problem with my partitions. I was trying to resize one to give more space to Ubuntu but then gave me errors, so I quit it and for some reason I could not see the partitions at all .Nothing showed up in Gparted but i could see my XP (it's a dual boot). i used Testdisk in partedmagic to finally see my Ubuntu files but still can not boot to ether OS . Tried super grub disk but no joy.
<X3> posic read up on about grub2
<STPaste> i only just installed ubuntu/, apt/synapic selection was not encountered yet
<ifancho> Dr_Willis
<aeon-ltd> doughed2003: what about other livecds?
<X3> !grubpc | pozic
<ifancho> paging Dr_Willis
<Icy_> permission denied
<p1l0t> Icy_: with sudo?
<YoG> hi, I'm trying to change the glslideshow duration, in the past i did it through the glslideshow.desktop file, but under lucid it has no effect, can someone point me in the right direction?
<Icy_> >.>
<doughed2003> aeon-ltd: i'm on a mint live cd now
 * STPaste slaps a large trout around a bit with whoever created ubunto
<aeon-ltd> doughed2003: does it see them?
<Tootoot222> STPaste: mark shuttleworth?
<X3> pozic: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<iflema> !grub | pozic
<ubottu> pozic: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<STPaste> YAY
<pozic> According to my user-experience, Ubuntu messed up big time. My configuration was working fine until Ubuntu made some changes.
<STPaste> Shuttleworth? I'll have to research that
<pozic> I can fix it, but there are lots of people who cannot.
<doughed2003> yes now i can see them but not sure what to do from here,
<ifancho> can someone help me to restore my MBR
<Icy_> no such file or directory
<surumpuly> Hozsanna
<surumpuly> Ola ikonia bruder
<p1l0t> YoG: system tools -> screensaver (choose glwhatever) then goto advanced if no slide bar
<Tootoot222> ifancho: grub or grub2?
<pozic> X3: yes, I was already there. Thanks.
<ifancho> grub
<aeon-ltd> pozic: yeah about half of all apps docs written by the devs don't apply in ubuntu
<Tootoot222> ifancho: http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_linux_and_windows_xp_linux_installed_first.htm?page=5
<ComradeHaz`> Guys, how on earth do I get a propper address bar in the file browser rather than those stupid buttons?
<p1l0t> Icy_: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Tootoot222> ComradeHaz`: ctrl+l\
<Tootoot222> ComradeHaz`: ctrl+l
<pozic> aeon-ltd: apps docs? What do you mean?
<p1l0t> Icy_: should ask you for sudo password
<ComradeHaz`> thanks
<Icy_> it did
<p1l0t> Icy_: they turn on wireless
<Icy_> i entered it
<Icy_> no such file or directory
<p1l0t> then*
<Icy_> is what it came up with
<p1l0t> Icy_: but ifconfig -a shows wlan0..
<Icy_> yep
<p1l0t> Icy_: standby let me check my syntax
<Icy_> ok
<aeon-ltd> pozic: of all applications, the documentation by the devs a lot of the directories they refer to are moved in ubuntu so its 'easier' for the user
<X3> pozic: sorry idk what else
<aeon-ltd> doughed2003: how far after grub does ubuntu fail to boot?
<pozic> X3: you have helped me enough. There is no need for more help :)
<YoG> p1l0t: there is no "advanced" in screensaver :-(
<sercik> hello someone can give some source repository?
<pozic> aeon-ltd: I thought it simply did whatever Debian did.
<pozic> aeon-ltd: but please give examples. I hate systems that do things different.
<p1l0t> YoG: :( did you try messing with the framerate?
<pozic> Like e.g. Redhat.
<erUSUL> sercik: you can enable those in System>Admin..>software sources
<aeon-ltd> pozic: its slightly different, but its dev based yeah
<doughed2003> i was getting a grub rescue prompt but none of the commands i fond online worked
<aeon-ltd> *dev --> deb
<p1l0t> Icy_: are you spelling ifconfig right? not ipconfig but ifconfig
<sercik> erUSUL my sources.list doesn't contain ant source repo
<sercik> the problem is not to enable, but to add
<pozic> doughed2003: online there are a lot of idiots. You just have to read the documentation carefully.
<erUSUL> sercik: i just told you where to enable them
<aeon-ltd> pozic: its been a while but i think server applications such as perl, sql management, php, some file sharing daemons etc
<sercik> infact
<sercik> i need some address
<Icy_> yes ifconfig
<pozic> aeon-ltd: ubuntu recently changed the init system, but there is a good technical reason for doing so.
<aeon-ltd> doughed2003: so you basically select ubuntu in grub and it does nothing but fail
<YoG> p1l0t: I want to change the duration for each image, it's 30 sec per image, I want ~9, and I also want to change the zoom parameter...
<aeon-ltd> pozic: more bsd like
<p1l0t> Icy_: thats strange, ifconfig -a shows wlan0 but ifconfig wlan0 up says no such file...
<doughed2003> aeon-ltd: i fond 3 diff. ones and some had the same commends but nothing worked
<aeon-ltd> YoG: if this is a gnome app try gconf editor
<pozic> aeon-ltd: as long as there are technical reasons for changes, it is OK. If it is to make people learn a proprietary system and get certifications, not so.
<Icy_> exactly
<doughed2003> aeon-ltd: i don't even get that far
<Icy_> if it helps
<Icy_> sudo ifconfig does NOT show wlan0
<Icy_> but yes ifconfig -a does
<blue_anna> can you help me with my wireless: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9508804
<aeon-ltd> doughed2003: you said you tried supergrubdisk, did it fail to install?
<p1l0t> Icy_: which means its there, but it needs to be "turned on"
<Tootoot222> Icy_: sudo rfkill list
<Tootoot222> any of them blocked?
<doughed2003> aeon-ltd:yes but not sure if i used it right
<ifancho> Tootoot222 check your pm
<ifancho> pls
<aeon-ltd> doughed2003: depends if you want to gamble on automated, you could just use the livecd now mount the partitons and copy you home dir out and reinstall
<Icy_> ok
<Icy_> let me try that
<Icy_> wireless
<Icy_> hard blocked n
<Icy_> no
<Icy_> soft blocked
<Icy_> no
<FloodBot3> Icy_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abhi_nav> IdleOne, may I pm you? regarding bot
<doughed2003> aeon-ltd: that is what i think I'm going to have to do, i had did a fresh install and got all my stuff back on it but then noticed that it split my linux into 4 diff. partitions ,2 swops and 2 40 gig partitions. one with just a lost and fond on it
<YoG> aeon-ltd: didn't find it in gconf-edit...
<rmrfslash> How can I figure out what video driver I'm using?
<abhi_nav> IdleOne, you there?
<rmrfslash> I blacklisted nouveau and lsmod shows that it is no longer loaded (same w/ cat /proc/modules) but I still have a display driver that can handle compiz
<erUSUL> rmrfslash: "grep -i driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log" may help
<tdechman> good morning
<BluesKaj> rmrfslash, sudo lshw -C video
<Icy_> who knew it was so hard to connec to the internet :p
<tdechman> so, I've just updated from 9.10 to 10.04 and I've some interesting issues.  First, my laptop (Lenovo T60P) had a perfectly working display but when I docked it and used the lenovo desk screen (dual display) the monitor showed 'invalid display' and had a... shakey?... aspect to the background which eventually dropped off.
<tdechman> I used the nomodeset option from the release notes
<tdechman> but... has anyone else seen this?
<tdechman> I mean, from my reading of the bug reports, it seemed the issues were either embedded or complete
<tdechman> and not simply with one display vs the other
<tdechman> nomodeset did fix this
<tdechman> second issue is more frustrating - my wireless adapter is simply missing
<tdechman> (yay for connected docks)
<MaMoUs> how to make lkl Auto start when i login my user ?
<Icy_> i know how you feel tdechman :p
<Tootoot222> MaMoUs: system > preferences > startup applications > add
<Kagee> I've got a ati5870 working fine with 2 monitors. Is it possible to get three monitors using this one card via flgrx or the radeon-driver?
<MaMoUs> i did try not working
<doughed2003> aeon-ltd: do you think there is a command i can put in to see what my grub has and if it is fixable?
<tdechman> Icy: you too?
<Icy_> not really
<Icy_> but yes really :p
<tdechman> dmesg does not show any issues (only an issue with the CD I am listening too - which cleared up when I reloaded the CD)
<aeon-ltd> doughed2003: i don't think so
<tdechman> Icy: box 1 works and box 2 doesn't ? :-P
<Icy_> i guess
<Icy_> after failing to install ubuntu on my external (and putting it on my C:\ instead ._.) im having trouble connecting to the internet with ubuntu lol
<nowireless> Please, help. I installed linux-backports-modules-wireless-generic yesterday and my wireless worked perfectly with ath5k module. After I restard it don't work anymore, neither wlan0 exists in "ifconfig -a". What's happening?
<doughed2003> darn!! i just got compiz cube working the way i like ! lol
<pozic> Why doesn't https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 simply contain a "add this for Windows" section?
<tdechman> nowireless: me too
<llllll_> heihei
<erUSUL> nowireless: you desactivated the wifi with the button of your laptop ?
<acovrig> has anyone used denyhosts?
<rapid> ya
<erUSUL> pozic: becouse os-prober should find windows ?
<nowireless> erUSUL: It's a desktop. :D I'm using an USB wireless device.
<acovrig> rapid: does it work for you?
<doughed2003> aeon-ltd: can i save those types of settings
<shadyabhi> acovrig: what about that?
<tdechman> arg - mine is a laptop - and it's enabled
<pozic> erUSUL: it doesn't because the mount.ntfs is broken.
<erUSUL> nowireless: try modprobing the module by hand « sudo modprobe ath5k » ?
<acovrig> shadyabhi: I have 2 boxes, 1 debian, 1 ubuntu, both running same version, same .conf file, why does 1 block me an the other not?
<pozic> erUSUL: I just want to specify on which harddrive it is.
<rapid> acovrig, it worked from memory yeah
<pozic> erUSUL: without any automatic garbage.
<erUSUL> pozic: i can post the script from karmics grub2 if you want
<Speiros> How do I check to see if my dvd burner is functioning correctly?  I have a DVD, but it won't play.
<shadyabhi> acovrig: any firewalls installed?
<pozic> erUSUL: what do you mean?
<pozic> erUSUL: I am already looking at 30_os-prober
<acovrig> shadyabhi: not that I know of
<SmokeyD> hey everyone, does anyone have a tip about an easy way to setup a chroot jail for SFTP/SSH?
<shadyabhi> acovrig: "sudo iptables -L" and see if you have any rules set
<rapid> acovrig, make sure the ip for either machine is in the conf there's a option to not block certain hosts or whatever
<pozic> erUSUL: it seems the 40_custom file is what I need.
<BluesKaj> Speiros, won't play anything or ?
<Speiros> It won't play a DVD.  I think it plays cds'.
<pozic> erUSUL: I just don't know what to put in it.
<acovrig> shadyabhi: I am sshing from the LAN, it blocks me the instant I start it, and I am currently in a ssh connection
<erUSUL> pozic: http://paste.ubuntu.com/455002/ its name is /etc/grub.d/20_windows_xp ( you can use another name ) modify it to suit your needs/system
<Speiros> BluesKaj: It is a DVD burner
<slow-motion> hi
<erUSUL> pozic: it has to be executable ( so chmod +x it )
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | Speiros
<ubottu> Speiros: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<hairyalbert> hi slow-motion
<acovrig> shadyabhi: lots of 'ACCEPT'
<nowireless> erUSUL: The command worked, but nothing happens. Useful info: My device is connected but not light thre lights.
<pozic> erUSUL: can I just paste that in 40_custom?
<pozic> erUSUL: that is the stuff between EOF?
<Speiros> BluesKaj: Thanks for that.  Much appreciated.
<nowireless> the*
<acovrig> shadyabhi: u want my denyhosts.conf file>pastebin?
<shadyabhi> acovrig: so you have a firewall installed... ya.. paste it'
<pozic> erUSUL: I will try it anyway.
<erUSUL> pozic: i really dunno. just use a new file it is proven to work
<rapid> acovrig, did u check http://denyhosts.sourceforge.net/faq.html#3_7
<BluesKaj> Speiros, as well open your package manager and enable 3rd party sources and canonical partners , then sudo aptitude update.
<Speiros> BluesKaj: Will do, thanks
<pozic> erUSUL: rebooting. Thanks.
<erUSUL> pozic: sudo update-grub
<erUSUL> pozic:
<BluesKaj> Speiros, then install ubunt-restricted-extras if not already installed
<Speiros> BluesKaj: Okay.
<BluesKaj> err, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<nowireless> I already tried to reinstall linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic, but it didn't changed the scenario. :S
<technikfreak>  hello together i have xubuntu 10.04 installed  but i have onbe problem each start, skype and pdigin starts automatically after i logged in but i didn't kno why
<doughed2003> nowireless: what wireless program are you useing?
<Dr_Willis> technikfreak:  session manager perhaps has 'saved' them as being auto ran.  I dont use xfce. so can only suggest to look in the sessions settings
<rmrfslash> Where do I add default search domains i.e. so I can ssh into a hostname w/o having to supply the entire fqdn
<rmrfslash> like ssh node instead of ssh node.foo.com
<acovrig> shadyabhi: http://pastebin.com/46Hx31jk has iptables -L denyhosts conf and sshd_conf
<nowireless> doughed2003: wireless module? ath5k
<rmrfslash> adding "foo.com" to the default search domains
<cronject> rmrfslash: /etc/hosts
<cronject> rmrfslash: in the third column you can add an alias
<rmrfslash> That's not what I mean
<doughed2003> nowireless: no the gui. wicd ?
<rmrfslash> you can add search domains.... I don't want to add an alias for every possible machine
<technikfreak> ok thx Dr_Willis
<acovrig> rapid: yes, but I don't know what ip I am going to have if I go somewhere, and it is blocking every login, not just bad ones
<j800r> guys, i'm having trouble networking to a windows system. my gf has shared a folder for me to pick up on my ubuntu system (she's on windows vista) and the folder shows up, but when i try to open it, it tells me "Unable to mount location."
<less> rmrfslash: sudo vi /etc/resolv.conf
<rapid> acovrig, oh sorry, i've misunderstood
<nowireless> doughed2003: ermm, network-manager?!
<nowireless> Ubuntu default.
<rapid> acovrig, there's no deny hosts log?
<rmrfslash> I think you add them to supercede-domain in /etc/dhcp3/dhcp.conf
<acovrig> rapid: its ok, but very annoying that it blocks every login attempt, even correct ones, I am in ssh now, and it attempts to block my current connection when I start it
<rmrfslash> rather, /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<acovrig> rapid: yes there is, but it just says that it has ben blocked, not why
<rmrfslash> not sure of course how to reload this file but....
<rmrfslash> let me try a logout/login
<rmrfslash> actually, that shouldn't work
<acovrig> rmrfslash: is there an init.d script for it?
<less> rmrfslash: probably by sudo kill -HUP dhclient.
<doughed2003> nowireless: try the wicd program .it works better . well for me it does. you will need to connect with an ethernet cable and go to synaptic and un-install network manager and then install wicd
<shadyabhi> acovrig: u have /etc/hosts.deny file?
<acovrig> yes
<acovrig> shadyabhi: and I get added to it the instant I start denyhosts
<alanteh> hello,
<nowireless> doughed2003: thx for the suggestion, I'll try it to see if it works. :)
<rapid> theres a back up somewhere which will readd it
<rapid> was a pain
<doughed2003> nowireless: it's a belkin right?
<rmrfslash> OK that worked
<rapid> but not any host..
<none> I'm having a problem with a linux/module.h file the compiler doesn't see it, but i've sort of wrote the correct path /usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r)/include       -- that's where the linux/module.h is... can't figure out what's the problem
<acovrig> shadyabhi: why do I get added to deny.hosts when I start it?
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Hello all.  Might anyone have an idea as to why I can't get my full 1280x1024 resolution while using my TRENDnet KVM?  It says it supports Linux, yet my issue remains. Monitor only runs at 1024x768. I don't think it's the KVM, because Windows works fine on it. Thoughts?
<jrbaker8> has anyone been able to get a broadcom 4318 wireless chipset to work on 10.04?
<shadyabhi> whats does you "SYSLOG_REPORT" say?
<shadyabhi> acovrig:  whats does you "SYSLOG_REPORT" say?
<Euthanatos> is there a way to change the maximum screen size for xrandr?
<fintoad> anyone install Fire Vox for MOzzila Firefox?
<Euthanatos> i have a 16:9 monitor with 1920x1080p but xorg has been giving me a lot of trouble configuring it
<rapid> acovrig,  they might be in /var/lib/denyhosts and added automatically once its restart.
<acovrig> shadyabhi: u mean 'cat /var/log/syslog'?
<abhi_nav> fintoad, what is fire vox?
<eoke> Cajun_Lan_Man: Is it connected via DVI or RGB?
<azlon> how can i mount a samba location?
<shadyabhi> ya.. is there anything relevant there...
<shadyabhi> acovrig: ya.. is there anything relevant there...
<fintoad> abhi_nav, it reads web pages for you
<Cajun_Lan_Man> eoke: RGB
<Dr_Willis> azlon:  via command line, fstab, or gnome gui. Or some other tools can help in automating it.
<abhi_nav> fintoad, !!!
<Cajun_Lan_Man> eoke: But there is a DVI to RGB adapter between the PC and the cable going to the KVM
<azlon> Dr_Willis, so something like this: sudo mount smb://name/location /mnt/foldername
<fintoad> abhi_nav, http://clickspeak.clcworld.net/
<xray_tsk> Cajun_Lan_Man: KVM kills all useful information...
<shadyabhi> azlon: u want them to be started at boot time?
<eoke> Cajun_Lan_Man: Normally when you connect via DVI the computer can get information about your monitors capabilities EDID.
<VCoolio> azlon: browse it with nautilus (places > network); if you want to use mount command read up on cifs (you're going to need mount -t cifs)
<fintoad> abhi_nav: it works in firefox
<azlon> shadyabhi, eventually, but right now i would settle for anything
<Cajun_Lan_Man> eoke: seems like I should be able to force Ubuntu to just understand that my monitor can do 1280x1024
<abhi_nav> fintoad, ok
<eoke> Cajun_Lan_Man: Because you're using a converter your monitor is not able to get this data.  You can export it though whilst connected to it via DVI and then manually specify it in your Xorg using the "CustomEDID" option.
<acovrig> shadyabhi: no, but rapid did have a good idea, and yes my host was listed in /var/lib/denyhosts/hosts
<sequethin> im confused, dpkg keeps telling me "Package is in a very bad inconsistent state", I can't upgrade it, reinstall it, remove it, force it to remove, purge... nothing
<Tootoot222> azlon: with nautilus, ctrl+l to open the go-to bar, and put smb://server/share/
<Cajun_Lan_Man> eoke: that sounds like a great idea.
<Cajun_Lan_Man> eoke: would that be done with the *gasp* CLI?
<azlon> Tootoot222, but i want it mounted in my /mnt folder... i can access the folder from nautilus
<shadyabhi> azlon: http://linux-junky.blogspot.com/2010/02/auto-mounting-partitions-samba-shares_21.html
<fintoad> abhi_nav: I need to make a symlink to the Java plugin, but can't find it
<abhi_nav> fintoad, busy right now.
<ifancho> Tootoot222
<fintoad> ok
<eoke> Cajun_Lan_Man: Do you have an nvidia graphics card?
<Tootoot222> you can sudo mount -t cfis -o username=name /mnt
<Tootoot222> azlon: ^
<azlon> shadyabhi, awesome, thanks!
<ifancho> tnx for the help
<ifancho> worked fine
<Tootoot222> ifancho: sweet
<azlon> Tootoot222, thanks!
<acovrig> shadyabhi: it is a good thing that I found this, started daemon yesterday, now I have 15 in my denyhosts/hosts file! (on the debian box-port22, ubuntu box uses 2222)
<shadyabhi> azlon: use "-o" option  with mount if you have password protected shares
<fintoad> anyone know how to find Java plugin in ubunutu
<Cajun_Lan_Man> eoke: intel
<Cajun_Lan_Man> eoke: onboard
<Tootoot222> fintoad: you have to enable the partener repo
<acovrig> shadyabhi: and about a month ago, I got a email (setup in .profile) saying that someone loged on from Romania
<xray_tsk> By the way
<vkareh> is there a way to have Gmail (or Google Reader!) notifications on the indicator applet?
<BluesKaj> sequethin, sudo fuser -vki -term /var/lib/dpkg/lock then sudo dpkg --configure -a
<fintoad> TooToo222: I have it installed, typed about:plugins in addy bar of firefox and it is listed but where is it on my pc
<sequethin> BluesKaj: will try thanks
<shadyabhi> acovrig: frankly, I am not much into this stuff . pls ask someone else...
<xray_tsk> I having a trouble when pressing ALT+TAB. Sometimes xorg doesn't feel that tab is already unpressed, and sends TAB event to the active application...
<xray_tsk> Does anyone have the same problem?
<acovrig> shadyabhi: thats ok, it works now
<pozic> My mount.ntfs segfaults, while on other machine it works just fine. Is there some known good version which doesn't have this problem?
<xray_tsk> Having the true Mitsumi Classic keyboard :-\
<eoke> Cajun_Lan_Man: I've only ever acquired it from an nvidia card using their proprietary nvidia-settings tool.  But theres something in the repos that might help read-edid
<vkareh> but that's for firefox, not for the ubuntu indicator applet :P
<gonzaloaf> hello, baed on what does google set the location? For example, I want to use www.google.com.pe as my default search engine, how can I do that?
<pozic> I can mount USB sticks on the same USB port without issues.
<Glakke> Does anyone have a software to overclock (or specifically downclock) ATI graphic cards? I've dried ATI Overdrive which comes with the drivers, however this doesn't let me downclock at all. ATI HD4870
<shadyabhi> acovrig: how did u get the problem solved?
<sequethin> BluesKaj: your fuser command string results in invalid option "-t"
<fintoad> vkareh: r u talking to me
<vkareh> nope
<fintoad> ok
<Cajun_Lan_Man> eoke: I just had another idea.  My monitor has both a DVI and a RGB port on it.  I may just use the RGB for my windows box, and the DVI for my Ubuntu box.  That way I can bypass the KVM for video altogether.
<BluesKaj> sequethin, sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<rmrfslash> RGB port?
<sequethin> BluesKaj: ok --clear-avail is something i haven't tried
<rmrfslash> do you mean VGA?
<hrp2171> hello.  need to install kernel 2.6.33.5 in 10.04, do you have any good links for ubuntu howtos?  thanks.
<eoke> Cajun_Lan_Man: Yeah that works I do a similar thing the only down side is it can be a little slow to switch between the two.
<Cajun_Lan_Man> rmrfslash: RGB = VGA
<Freeaqingme> hmm, it now happens several days that all my letters show up uppercase as if I'd be using capslock. how do I fix that? It's not my keyboard since I swapped that already
<fintoad> my about:plugins shows a file named libnpjp2.so under Java(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0_20, but I can't find a Java directory or the lib file
<acovrig> shadyabhi: my host was listed in /var/denyhosts/hosts file, so denyhosts was putting them in /etc/host.deny at startup
<pozic> How am I supposed to mount an ntfs file system with only broken drivers?
<Cajun_Lan_Man> eoke: I think I may even have to press a button on the monitor to get it to do so.  Oh well.  It will still allow me to have both at one desk.  Space is precious where I have them.
<pozic> The last update was done in March for the Ubuntu version.
<rmrfslash> acorvig: any reason you're not using iptables?
<VCoolio> azlon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=288534
<shadyabhi> acovrig: thanks for sharing
<pozic> Two years ago ntfs-3g was working fine.
<fintoad> pozic, have u tried SUPERGRUBDISK
<pozic> fintoad: I don't care about Grub at the moment.
<gonzaloaf> hello, how can I specify google to search in my country?
<pozic> fintoad: merely mounting it should work first.
<sequethin> BluesKaj: thanks but still same error
<frxstrem> is it possible to have thumbnails of windows when hovering over items in the window list in the bottom panel, similar to what Windows 7 has?
<fintoad> this wil mount it
<pozic> fintoad: when I brute-forced all the combinations the BIOS (I think) still couldn't find the disk.
<eoke> gonzaloaf: By tld normally .co.uk for example
<fintoad> Pozic: ok but here is a link http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<rapid> gonzaloaf: http://www.google.com/preferences?hl=en
<pozic> fintoad: I am already there, but I am not going to download a CD.
<gonzaloaf> rapid, You can set the language there, but not the country
<fintoad> pozic: ok, just trying to help
<ks3> frxstrem, dockbarx will give you the icon style taskbar and also has an option for window previews
<pozic> fintoad: all I want is a mount.ntfs command implementation that works or gives me an error message, not a segfault.
<frxstrem> ks3: okay, thanks :
<Joeman7777> does anyone know how i can make the icons load on the left at startup and clean-up on the left as well?
<Cajun_Lan_Man> eoke: I'm using the smallest of these 4, to give you an idea.  If it wasn't so small I'd have a cheap nVidia card in it. http://www.itreviews.co.uk/graphics/normal/hardware/h809.jpg
<pozic> Even read-only would be an acceptable solution for now.
<fintoad> pozic: I understand, seems like u have tried all I know
<hrp2171> gonzaloaf, try adding your country's 2 letter abbreviation to google.com:  www.google.com.uk for example
<azlon> VCoolio, if i am trying to mount a folder from one ubuntu machine to another is it better to use samba or nfs?
<eoke> Cajun_Lan_Man: I still think you'll be able to do it I've just never done it on an intel card to give you exact steps.
<gonzaloaf> hrp2171, yeah, I know that I can use www.google.com.pe for my country, but I want to set it as default
<hrp2171> did a search and some guy from australia uses: www.google.com.au
<Cajun_Lan_Man> eoke: well you've pointed me in the right direction.  I appreciate the help.
<gonzaloaf> hrp2171, Does google base this configuration in a locale setting of Ubuntu?
<eoke> Cajun_Lan_Man: No worries best of luck
<acovrig> rapid: can I use a custom mail command?
<Roasted> Does anybody find with Firefox they are unable to fast forward through certain flash videos? The same flash videos that are problematic in Firefox work perfectly in Chromium. Ideas?
<rapid> acovrig, sure, you should be able to. I haven't used it in a while though
<X3> gonzaloaf: add as homepage or bookmark
<acovrig> /bin/ircnot
<VCoolio> azlon: I never used nfs, try it and keep what suits you best
<hrp2171> gonzaloaf, it's based on IP
<eoke> gonzaloaf: What country are you trying to limit your results
<acovrig> rapid: do you know how?
<gonzaloaf> eoke, I want to search as my country Peru
<hrp2171> gonzaloaf, looks like creating a bookmark is your best bet
<hrp2171> just went into my search settings and there's no country default option
<hrp2171> just language
<sequethin> so basically once dpkg is mad at you there is nothing you can do?
<timemachine3030> can I list all package that are installed with apt-get?  dpkg -l  lists all packages, I just want the leaves, not packages installed as dependencies
<BluesKaj> sequethin, how about , sudo apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<sequethin> tried
<rapid> google.pe
<eoke> gonzaloaf: google.com.pe
<rapid> acovrig, not sure
<acovrig> sequethin: lol, what did you do?
<acovrig> /bin/ircnot
<gonzaloaf> eoke, hrp2171: If I set the language of google as English it makes a global search, now I tried setting it as Spanish, I now it makes a local search www.google.com.pe
<gz0> ls
<gonzaloaf> eoke,  yeah, I know that I can use www.google.com.pe for my country, but I want to set it as default
<BluesKaj> sequethin, so you tried sudo apt-get -f install too?
<sequethin> acovrig: I tried to run aptitude safe-upgrade, and apparently the packages for zend server ce are weird
<acovrig> /bin/ircnot
<hrp2171> gonzaloaf, do you have a gmail account?
<gz0> anyone know why after changing the mac address of my wireless card, I cant connect to the internet? ive been googling, but nothing reliable is turning up for me
<hrp2171> just checking
<gz0> thanks
<sequethin> BluesKaj: i tried that yes, i tried force, purge, reinstall... apt-get aptitude dpkg
<BluesKaj> ok
<eoke> gonzaloaf: Not sure I follow but wouldn't you just set your home page to google.com.pe
<gz0> If i change the mac address back to normal, then it connects fine, via nm-applet
<sequethin> going to try again maybe you have a magic touch, maybe it will work now that you said something
<acovrig> sequethin: did you try uninstalling them, then installing them?
<sequethin> acovrig: i can't! that's the problem! i can't remove it, it says I should reinstall before attempting to remove
<acovrig> /bin/ircnot
<rapid> gz0: could be possible that your router was associated with your mac.. (i doubt it though, unless that was setup)
<sequethin> then when i try to reinstall it says i have to run dpkg configure, then when i run that it says i should reinstall, around and around i go
<BluesKaj> !dpkg hell
<llamas612> can anyone help me with some grub2 menu entries?
<hrp2171> please PM if you have one or two good howtos on upgrading a kernel in ubuntu, specifically in 10.04.  thanks.
<BluesKaj> :)
<gonzaloaf> eoke, If I use the search box of firefox it makes a global search
<pozic> LANG=C ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt/windows
<pozic> fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy
<BluesKaj> hrp2171, just upgrade your install , the proper kernels should come with it]
<pozic> How do I see with what the device is busy?
<pozic> Or who is busy?
<pozic> I already tried lsof.
<hrp2171> BluesKaj, upgrade 10.04? already?
<raven> need help with EISFAIR please - anyone?
<sequethin> Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - and so is my brain right now. this computer is going to get thrown across the office in a minute
<BluesKaj> hrp2171, why do you think you need a kernel upgrade/
<steffan> !ask | raven
<ubottu> raven: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ulmo> Is it possible to get the button to switch between buttons / address / search for Nautilus in lynx?
<hrp2171> went to broadcom's site, for my wifi card, they recommend 2.6.33 kernel.
<raven> how to system update eisfair?
<fintoad> found it, it is in /usr/lib/jvm
<moln> free stuff...ipod, ipad, iphone, playstation, computers, camera, whatever you want just for free. SIGN HERE and complete the offers!!!!!!!!!!!!      --->   http://gadgets.freebiejeebies.co.uk/165457
<eoke> gonzaloaf: Left click the icon next to the firefox search, manage search engines, get more search engines and search for google peru
<eoke> gonzaloaf: Sorry didn't realise you were talking specifically about the firefox search feature.
<X-Raimo1> how to setup dsl pppoe in knetworkmanager?
<steffan> !ops moln spamming
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hrp2171> eoke, yep just saw it as an addon :)
<llamas612> how can i change the the default naming convention for GRUB menu entries. For example, how would i tell grub to display just "Ubuntu" instead of "'Ubuntu GNU/Linux, with Linux 2.6.32-21-generic"
<raven> how to system update eisfair?
<BluesKaj> sequethin, try this , sudo fuser -vki -TERM /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<gz0> rapid: no, i have mac filtering off
<Dr_Willis> llamas612:  if using grub2 - you would edit (carefully and make backups) of the /etc/grub.d/XXXXXx scripts
<gonzaloaf> eoke, Excellent, thank for your help
<sequethin> BluesKaj: no results.. apparently no one is using that lock file
<gonzaloaf> eoke, it workrd
<hrp2171> gonzaloaf, trabajo?
<rapid> gz0, why did your mac change  anyway
<hrp2171> gonzaloaf, bien
<eoke> gonzaloaf: No problem, appologies for the confusion think I must have missed part of the information talking to others.
<gonzaloaf> hrp2171, hahaha, do you speak spanish
<sequethin> what I dont understand is why force won't force... --force-remove-reinstreq won't force either
<hrp2171> gonzaloaf, si
<p1l0t> !es | hrp2171
<ubottu> hrp2171: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<pozic> With a line like this in /etc/fstab: /dev/sdb1 /mnt/windows ntfs-3g defaults 0 0 Which ntfs-3g program is actually executed?
<gonzaloaf> hrp2171, yes, english here
<llamas612> Dr_willis, that makes sense, but do you know exactly how i would change the 10_linux config file? I've been looking through it and there doesn't seem to be an obvious way for it to stop displaying "GNU/Linux" or those other numbers
<kikita> Hi guys
<kikita> I wanna config my vsftpd server to do the authentification via a certificate ; must i use auth-ssl ?
<hrp2171> gonzaloaf, :) boricua LOL
<BluesKaj> sequethin, sorry , you have to run sudo dpkg --configure -a , immediately afterwards
<Furu> Anyone know a command that lets me see the code name for my cpu in console... like if i had a core 2 duo the name would be prescott.. but i have a dualcore:P
<sequethin> BluesKaj: right, see this is the problem - dpkg --configure -a tells me the package is in an inconsitent state
<VCoolio> pozic: /bin/ntfs-3g maybe? makes sense but I'm no expert
<hrp2171> i used to be able to find what i needed at ubuntuforums.org but recently there's too much garbage in there
<gz0> rapid: Just messing with it, reading about stopping spoofing of my personal mac
<pozic> VCoolio: is there a way to trace this in some way?
<acovrig> Furu: lshw
<gz0> rapid: From google seems like everyone is having problems with changing the mac, then getting on a wireless network via nm-applet
<pozic> VCoolio: I think there are some kernel level tools which should be able to do this, but I am not an expert in this area.
<gz0> rapid: anyone who has gotten it to work, never mentions how in any forums :(
<pozic> VCoolio: and "maybe" is of course useless, but thanks for trying.
<BluesKaj> sequethin,  the kill is suppoes tobe floowed by cobfigure -a command but dunno whether they're coupled by a colon or semicolon
<sequethin> BluesKaj: ok so you mena I should have the fuser and dpkg commands on the same command line?
<Icy_> anyone here who can help me to get wifi radar to work ?
<Dr_Willis> llamas612:  Not really id have to dissect the bash script and see how its gernating the info.
<poltak> ITT: names to call your dog
<VCoolio> pozic: at least it gives you man ntfs-3g to read, but that's up to you
<BluesKaj> ignore my crappy spelling sequethin, but you know what i mean
<egns> poltak: poltak.
<llamas612> ok thanks for the help anyway :0
<llamas612> :)
<BluesKaj> sequethin, yes I think sop
<poltak> Oh fuck yes, egns
<omgjoz> does anyone have some easy instructions on how to setup Tor for freenode using xchat?
<anna__> #ubuntu-it
<sequethin> i can try that. i'm willing to try anything. if I have to I'll go hunting and rm the stuff myself I just wnat this pacakge gone
<poltak> <3
<Pici> !language | poltak
<ubottu> poltak: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<poltak> sorry
<ks3> pozic, Lines in fstab should be mounted with a command similar to 'mount -t fstype', which would call /sbin/mount.ntfs-3g
<p1l0t> !sorry | poltak
<ubottu> poltak: It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<p1l0t> lol I had too
<Furu> acovrig thx
<p1l0t> !lol | p1l0t
<ubottu> p1l0t, please see my private message
<bazhang> p1l0t, /msg ubottu please
<DjAngo23> Hey everuone, does someone know a program to design a room (eg : measure, position of tables )
<DjAngo23> I need to move some table in my office, wanna no the optimal solution
<pozic> ks3: ok, then I don't understand. With the above line in my fstab, I get a crash when mounting it. When I use the ntfs-3g command directly, I have no such issue and it all works.
<mawst> DjAngo23, sketchup?
<duffydack> I think I have found a bug in Lucid (netbook if it matters) and SSH.  I know what I`m doing and used it plenty in the past but it keeps asking for my password when loggin, altho the server has my key and pubkeyauth is enabled.. I removed everything ssh and re-did it all and it was ok but for no reason its started again..
<DjAngo23> mawst, Google right ?
<eoke> DjAngo23: I did my kitchen using blender probably a bit over kill though.
<DjAngo23> Is that working on Ubuntu ?
<DjAngo23> eoke, bit overkill yeah ;)
<mawst> Not sure.
<pozic> duffydack: you have to set the permissions right, possibly.,
<DjAngo23> Just in order to be a bit more precise thant whith my pencil
<Gwar> What command is sent when you right click the network manager and disable networking? I want to send it via the CLI if possible, as well as the command to enable it. I have tried using ifconfig up down as well as start and stop networking, and combinations thereof to no avail.
<pozic> duffydack: anyway, it is very unlikely that a bug was introduced in that feature since lots of people use it.
<sequethin> im losing faith in dpkg just a little here. rpm is starting to look better by the minute sigh!
<pozic> sequethin: dpkg is a tool you normally should not use.
<pozic> sequethin: aptitude is what you normally use.
<sequethin> pozic: yes I realize that but aptitude and apt-get give me errors
<azlon> VCoolio, that site worked like a charm! thanks!
<sequethin> related to dpkg
<less> duffydack: does using ssh -v (for verbose) give a clue?
<duffydack> pozic, Ive been using it since feisty, with pubkeyauth, been fine..   nothing is changing on this server, its mine.. it worked without asking, now its asking, again.
<acovrig> sequethin: like what errors?
<VCoolio> azlon: you're welcome
<sequethin> acovrig: Package is in a very bad inconsistent state
<eoke> DjAngo23: qcad and dia are other possibilities
<pozic> sequethin: sometimes packagers mess up, but that usually only happens with incompetent packagers in unpopular packages.
<acovrig> sequethin: did you try google?
<sequethin> I'm trying to remove this package but I cannot remove it because dpkg thinks i should reinstall it first. i cann't reinstall it because it's inconsisten
<h00k> sequethin: sudo apt-get install -f
<sequethin> acovrig: google gave me pages of results and i tried about 10 different things from there, then i cam here
<sequethin> h00k: been there, done that
<h00k> sequethin: and what happened after you did that?
<DjAngo23> Thanks eoke
<ks3> pozic, When you say crash, do you mean the entire system, or just the mount command?
<pozic> ks3: just the mount command.
<sequethin> it installed some packages then said dpkg quit unexpectedly and told me i had to run dpkg --configure -a, which takes me right back where I started
<sequethin> i just want this package to be removed
<Gwar> What command is sent when you right click the network manager and disable networking? I want to send it via the CLI if possible, as well as the command to enable it. I have tried using ifconfig up down as well as start and stop networking, and combinations thereof to no avail.
<acovrig> why doesn't `add-apt-repository ppa:canonical-dx-team/une` work?
<ks3> pozic, So once it's booted, what happens if you run 'sudo mount /mnt/windows'?
<h00k> acovrig: will need to add a repository with sudo
<acovrig> h00k: how?
<h00k> acovrig: sudo add-apt-repository..etc'
<eoke> Gwar: It's possible network manager is bringing them straight back up.
<h00k> acovrig: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:canonical-dx-team/une
<sequethin> ahhh now my boss is bugging me. i'll have to go back to this later:( thanks for trying to help, I appreciate the efforts!
<acovrig> h00k: that returns 'bash: add-apt-repository: command not found'
<h00k> acovrig: which version of Ubuntu are you on?
<guayja1> This one should be easy I want to change my login screen on lucid, I can't find information on it anywhere, any help?
<acovrig> h00k: 9.04
<Gwar> eoke, I do not think it is, because when i run ifconfig after, wlan0 is not up. It's just that after I put it back up, it hangs and wont connect until I right click the applett and disable/enable by hand
<h00k> acovrig: that command doesn't exist in 9.04
<acovrig> h00k: can I vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<acovrig> h00k: I'd assume it came in 10 :|\
<dr3mro> when will ubuntu support msn video chat ??????????????????????????????????????
<h00k> acovrig: yes, or you can add it in System -> Administration -> Software Sources, check to see if that PPA has a jaunty port
<h00k> ubottu: punctuation | dr3mro
<ubottu> dr3mro: Punctuation is good, but its overuse hurts readability:  Please refrain from adding many ?'s or !'s to the end of your sentences.  See also !enter
<Gwar> dr3mro, when it magically becomes windows
<Gwar> MSN is a very much windows only program
<h00k> dr3mro: clients like aMSN will.
<eoke> Gwar: I do it on a debian box with ifconfig eth0 down but it doesn't have gnome on it.
<p1l0t> dr3mro: its open source you are welcome to help develop whatever you want
<dr3mro> Gwar, ? empathy did support video calls for some time then MS had changed servers and since then not working
<ubutom_> dr3mro, there you have it, ask ms
<acovrig> h00k: how do I vi that to the file? 'deb ppa://canonical-dx-team/une jaunty main'?
<dr3mro> most of my friends are either on msn or yahoo and only one uses gtalk and in windows i can have voice video chat with them but in ubuntu i cant ....
<acovrig> dr3mro: have you thought about vmware, or something like it?
<p1l0t> dr3mro: or wine..
<dr3mro> acovrig, are you serious ,, vmware for IM ... why the hassel ?
<guayja1> newb question: how do I change my login screen?
<dr3mro> p1l0t, I only want to use GNU software ... that why i dont use wine or vmare
<h00k> acovrig: In looking in this repository, I don't know that you're going to be able to use Unity on 9.04
<NinoScript> dr3mro, last time I checked, emesene and aMSN both supported video chat for MSN :)
<Gwar> guayja1, you need Ubuntu-Tweak and GDM2
<dr3mro> wine and vmware are bith GNU but they run non GNU
<Gwar> guayja1, they are not in the repos iirc so you have to google them. Ubuntu Tweek will let you change the background and GDM2 will let you change the theme
<guayja1> Gwar ok thanks,
<acovrig> h00k: lol, ok, do you know of anything like it for a netbook (I don't much care for the netbook version of ubuntu)?
<VCoolio> guayja1: gdm2 = login screen, search gdm2setup on launchpad.net for configuration, or ubuntutweak
<h00k> acovrig: anything like what, I'm not quite sure what you're asking. Anything like Unity? Gnome-shell, I suppose.
<gbillings> I have a 250Gb clean hard drive, copletely formatted. What is the best partition scheme for speed. I am also goin to install fedora and Debian and would like all of the distros to share a /home.
<e-DIO-t> man 5 sysctl.con
<e-DIO-t> ...sorry
<zenlunatic> gbillings, probaboly nothing for spped
<VCoolio> gbillings: sharing /home may not be a good idea, it will share configs too for maybe different versions of the same apps
<nesto1000> Hello, I was wondering hon how to install a program on Ubuntu 10.4 x64? I'm tying to install aegisubs from here http://www.aegisub.org/
<e-DIO-t> gbillings, it depends on what are you going to store on it
<zenlunatic> gbillings, seperate partitions is more a safety thing in case3 something crashes
<punto> hi.. what do I need to do to "restart" my audio? it became all choppy suddenly
<e-DIO-t> lots of little file -> Reiser; general purpose -> ext4
<gbillings> alright. so should i have a 20 gb / a 5gb swap and 50 gb /home?
<Maletor> When I do ssh -X me@myserver.com "rhythmbox" it won't play on my local speakers. How do I make it play locally?
<zenlunatic> gbillings, you can do that
<VCoolio> gbillings: also some file systems differ on speed handling bigger or smaller files, eg. jfs for big files or reiserfs for small if I remember correctly
<zenlunatic> gbillings, really the only thing you need to worry about is /boot being the right size
<jrix> reiser -> kills your wife | ext4 -> not supported
<e-DIO-t>  /boot right size = ? :P
<VCoolio> gbillings: 5 Gb swap seems very overdone and 20 Gb / is plenty too
<e-DIO-t> reiser -> kills your wife?!?!?
<gbillings> how big should /boot be? 2-3 gb?
<nesto1000> so can anyone help me out?
<ech0> reiser -> kills your wife | ext4 -> not supported  hahahahahah
<docmur_> I'm trying to use a preseed file to install my system unattended but I can't seem to get the preseed to select the Language , so I still have to select English / US
<e-DIO-t> what's the matter nesto?!
<moza> jrix : what system are you talking about when you say "not supported" for ext4 ?
<zenlunatic> gbillings, really there i9s no perfect cookie cutter scheme
<nesto1000> e-DIO-t, I was wondering hon how to install a program on Ubuntu 10.4 x64? I'm tying to install aegisubs from here http://www.aegisub.org/
<zenlunatic> gbillings, for example if youre running any sort of server you need a big /var
<raven> "error reading the registry" with sound-juicer what to do?
<piglit> hello i upgraded to 10.4 and now the cross to kill a window is on the left side how can i get it back to the right side?
<jrix> moza: bad joke sorry   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hans_Reiser
<prakriti> gbillings, : boot should not be anywhere near that big
<gbillings> it will be for music storage and programming. i need to be able to snapshot my fs and restore if i screw up.
<prakriti> gbillings, : my /boot has 56M in it right now
<zenlunatic> gbillings, you can also do logical volumes  and RAID
<punto> is it possible to restart pulseaudio? is it a process?
<e-DIO-t> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=934567
<moza> jrix: ok :) i just installed 10.4 x64 all in ext4 and thats works soo fine, i just wondered ;)
<raven> "error reading the REGISTRY" with sound-juicer what to do?
<zenlunatic> gbillings, probably just do a seperate /home and /
<e-DIO-t> nesto1000: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=934567 <- ps: get the libs, get the tarball, install the libs, install the tarball :)
<gbillings> zelunatic and it will "just work?"
<FlintWestWood> hi there, im tryint o set up ICS on 10.04. I wan to to share my internet that i have throughmy wired LAN port over my wireless
<FlintWestWood> Unfortunately, it doesnt look like its working.. any guidance would be aweosme
<gbillings> i was thinking about trying out btrfs because it is easy to restore to certain points. how can i install using btrfs with an Ubuntu 10.04 LTS live cd?
<raven> "error reading the REGISTRY" with sound-juicer what to do?
<duffydack> This is annoying.  I used ssh-copy-id to put my key (ive done a 100 times before on other machines) on the server, i now login fine without password, as it should, i rebooted the server, its asking for damn password again. arghh.
<zenlunatic> gbillings, just use fdisk and mkfs
<ech0> raven reposting same thing over and over wont help you, if no one can help try again l8tr
<nesto1000> e-DIO-t, what is libs and tarball?
<durt> FlintWestWood, how far have you gotten? did you read the page on help.ubuntu.com?
<e-DIO-t> ...duffy: wouldn't it be simpler putting your your ssh-keygenerated id in AllowedKeys of your ssh.conf on the server to get the same result?
<e-DIO-t> nesto1000, tarball = .tar.gz files :)
<duffydack> e-DIO-t, it`d be simpler if it worked like its supposed to, like every other time ive used it
<e-DIO-t> libs = libraries
<erUSUL> gbillings: btrfs still experimentall... may be an option in 10.10
<gbillings> zelunatic what do you mean? im trying to install from ubuntu 10.04?
<e-DIO-t> well...i use this way and it gives me no problem ...so let's talk about it :)
<FlintWestWood> yes, i followed the howto as best as i could
<nesto1000> e-DIO-t, ah I see.... so i have to download 2 files?
<e-DIO-t> dunno
<zenlunatic> gbillings, if you dont know what fdisk is you probably dont want to be doing all that
<ubutom_> zenlunatic, partitions can be alterd during install with a gui, simpler for beginners than fdisk and so on
<newbizCAT> hello...can I ask here for help using ooBase...or is there a specific channel for this purpose?
<FlintWestWood> i wasnt able to stop the network manager( the command didnt work) but when i click on the network icon it shows eth1 connected and the name of the network i made. but i cant pick up the wifi signal
<duffydack> So ive found something out.  I logged into the other machine locally with the same user/pass im trying here.  then I ssh`d again and no password prompt...logged out both machines, and its asking password...odd
<e-DIO-t> wait...let's start from the beginning duffydack
<gbillings> Okay let me clear stuff up. I would like to be able to restore my OS if something goes wrong without losing my personal documents/music. Is there a way to seperate these to things on my HD? if so, how big should i make each?
<ks3> duffydack, Are you using ecryptfs on your home directory?
<doughed2003> FlintWestWood: what wireless device do you use?
<duffydack> ks3,  bingo..... I forgot about that...
<duffydack> I have another user on the machine im ssh`n into without problems
<FlintWestWood> the interface name is wlan1
<duffydack> thats not encrypted
<c3l> gbillings: mount /home on a different partition than where / is
<erUSUL> gbillings: make home a separate partition. a 15 GiB root plus the rest for /home is a good splitup
<erUSUL> !separatehome | gbillings
<ubottu> gbillings: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<gidna> I can't play yahoo games with ubuntu..
<ech0> gbillings if your drive fries having backup on same disk wont save u
<Dr_Willis> gbillings:   i go as far as put /home on its own seperate (HUGE) hard drive. :)
<Riiiis> Does any of you have a Creative DAP Jukebox connected to your box ?
<duffydack> ks3, so its gonna ask everytime if its not logged in locally (decrypted) ? anyway around it
<doughed2003> FlintWestWood: no tha neame of the device like linksys,belkin?
<ech0> <Riiiis> no but i have 2 other daap boxes if thats any help
<doughed2003> FlintWestWood:on the pc not the router
<FlintWestWood> oh.. um im tryint o connect my phone to the network.. htc dream
<ActionParsnip> hey guys, does Evolution need to be running all the time to receive new mail notifications in Lucid?
<gidna> can you help me?
<Dr_Willis> gidna:  depends on what you mean by yahoo games..
<erUSUL> !ask | gidna
 * erUSUL oops
<gbillings> i only have one HD, its a 250GB brand new completely formatted. so, i should have a 512mb "/boot" 15gb "/" 3gb "swap" and the rest "/home"?
<doughed2003> FlintWestWood: sorry not fermilar with phone connections
<gidna> I want to play chess.. I've installed java but nothing
<erUSUL> gbillings: looks ok
<Riiiis> ech0, i have this old DAP, but i cant connect to it, i have found the software, but it complains about the right hardware not being present
<Dr_Willis> gbillings:  thats about right. I normally dont botyher with a /boot/ these days.. but you can if you want
<FlintWestWood> lok, thanks anyway
<ks3> duffydack, Not that I know of :(
<gidna> it says : This game cannot be played using your current settings. Please, try the following:
<Dr_Willis> gidna:  perhaps give a url to the game.
<raven> "error reading the REGISTRY" with sound-juicer what to do?
<gidna> http://it.play.yahoo.com/games/login?game=Chess
<ech0> <Riiiis> on the daap box or on ubuntu?
<gbillings> now how should i partition each? i was thinking ext3 for "/boot" ext3 for "/" swap for "swap" and ext3 for "/home"
<durt> FlintWestWood, wouldn't that be bluetooth?
<silvan46> ciao
<doughed2003> FlintWestWood: you could try the Wicd program but you would need to connect to your router with a cable and un-install network manager then install wicd but i don't know if it would help
<erUSUL> gbillings: ext4 for everything ( excpt swap of course)
<Dr_Willis> gbillings:  why not use ext4 :)
<ActionParsnip> gbillings: i use 5Gb /, 3Gb swap and the rest for /home
<Riiiis> ech0, hmm not daap, its a dap (Digital Audio Player) and its just a mp3-player, so its on the pc i have the problem
<FlintWestWood> no, the phone has both wifi and bluetooth. in the us its called a tmobile g1. its a htc android phone
<gbillings> ok what makes ext3 < ext4?
<FlintWestWood> how do i stop the network manager in 10.04
<ActionParsnip> gbillings: it's not better, its different. both have advantages and disadvantages
<ech0> ahhh, sorry cabt help, i missread as daap (itunes server basically), my bad, sorry again
<Dr_Willis> gbillings:  its faster in many cases.
<Riiiis> ech0, its ok
<gidna> I want to play yahoo games and ubuntu doesn't allow me it's not correct
<gbillings> ok wish me luck in my partitioning! thank you everone! this is one thing that windows doesent have... an AWESOME community :)
<ActionParsnip> FlintWestWood: right click it, exit  maybe
<newbizCAT> I'm creating a database using ooBase. Fields in a table are: "Name", "AttemptsSucceeded" and "NumberOfAttempts". I made a query with a calculated field "Result" which comes from ("AttemptsSucceded" / "NumberOfAttempts") * 10. The problem is that ooBase forces me to set "AttemptsSucceeded" and "NumberOfAttempts" to a couple of Decimals, otherwise it gives just "0" or "1" as a result. Why is that?
<ech0> <Riiiis> good luck, off top of head most media players in*buntu have plugins for supporting different mp3 players
<grendal_prime> i need a text to speech desktop app what do you recommend
<doughed2003> FlintWestWood: just click on it and chose witch one you want to stop
<Dr_Willis> gidna:  the few yahoo games i looked at are downloadble windows versions, or refuse to run in my browser because they want IE/Windows..
<p1l0t> gidna: It's not Ubuntu... You are probably missing the proper plugin for whatever browser your using
<iflema> newbizCAT try joining #openoffice.org also http://www.oooforum.org/
<gidna> I'm using firefox
<RyanP> ginda, It seemed to work for me. Do you have a java plugin installed?
<newbizCAT> thanks iflema ;)
<sequethin> if anyone is interested, I was able to resolve my "package is in an inconsistent state" issue by going into /var/lib/dpkg/info/, removing the related files, and then removing/purging with force the package by name. what a pita that was! but thanks again BluesKaj and others who helped me out
<Dr_Willis> RyanP:  you using sun java? or the other java? that may be an issue. I cant get it work at all.. because I dont have a yahoo account. :)
<p1l0t> gidna: my bad yahoo games has changed.. it used to be all online now you have to download them. Your going to need to install vmware or wine or something because there are not made for linux
<ActionParsnip> sequethin: yeah ive seen folk have to do that
<durt> sequethin, what package was that?
<ActionParsnip> sequethin: its one weakness in package based systems
<Dr_Willis> p1l0t:  it seems to depend on the game. some are win exe's with web 'versions' that are limited..
<gbillings> ok one last question. should i have tmp on a seperate partition
<moises> where can vmware be found at, i've tried online for the past 2 weeks and nothing
<Dr_Willis> !vmware | moises
<ubottu> moises: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<ech0> i have tmp as a tmpfs
<ActionParsnip> gbillings: i never have personally
<gidna> What should I do if I want to play chess?
<LjL> are these games multiplayer? because if not, there's certainly lots of chess games in the repos
<Dr_Willis> moises:  you may want to try virtualbox
<docmur_> is there away to get it to select the lanugage and country from the preseed
<RyanP> Dr_Willis, Yes, sun java.
<moises> alright thanx
<LjL> gidna: is this multiplayer or do you play against a computer?
<sequethin> durt: it was zend-server ce, i have no idea what happened i just ran aptitude update and safe-upgrade like i usually do but today it caused a problem
<gidna> multiplyer
<gbillings> virtuabox is now owned and managed by oracle :(
<sequethin> durt: once you start using 3rd party repos... who knows what will transpire haha... ;)
<ech0> i may survive under oricle, maybe
<LjL> gidna: there is a client for the GGZ Gaming Zone in the package 'ggz-gtk-games'. you might want to try that instead
<LjL> or 'ggz-kde-games' if you're running KDE
<RyanP> gidna, Do you have java installed?
<durt> sequethin, ah, well find 'em and give 'em hell for that waste of time, file a bug etc.
<BluesKaj> sequethin, usually aptitude tracks the dependencies quite well and seldom screws up
<gidna> yes I do
<beli> hi there! i want to send a file to my mobile via bluetooth. i tried to start the bluetooth stack via sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth start, but gives no output and checking its status tells me that its still not started. what to do?
<p1l0t> gidna: Ubuntu Software Center (or synaptic pakage manager) and search chess you will find online multiplayer versions
<gidna> may be a missing plugin...
<joanne>  /msg CalebJamesDeLisl
<RyanP> gidna, Do you know what installation of Java you're using? Do you have the java plugin installed for your browser? I'm using Ubuntu, I was able to start the chess program you linked to. (Well I changed to a Canadian site)
<NFischer> i want to download file "http://whatever/1" to "http://whatever/15" throuegh wget, ho do i do that?
<erUSUL> gidna for the java plugin you want sun-java6-plugin or icedtea6-plugin
<gidna> I'm using mozilla firefox java plugin installed for your browser
<gidna> sorry
<erUSUL> NFischer: wget http://whatever/{1..15}
<gidna> I'm using java version "1.6.0_18"
<NFischer> erUSUL, n1 thx!
<gidna> Have I to install Sun java 6.0 Plugin?
<sain> need help with mirc
<sequethin> BluesKaj: wasn't a dependency problem, really.. actually have no idea what it was.. what i'm scared about now is that this happend on my test server and i'm wondering whats going to happen when i do updates on my production box (which i will eventually)
<erUSUL> gidna: well the plugin is a separate install from the jre. make sure you have the plugin doing « about:plugins » in firefox url bar
<h00k> sain: you can join ##mirc for mIRC assistance
<peturi> How can i limit the amount of CPU time an application gets?
<sequethin> and i refuse to believe ubuntu server isn't suitable for production, regardless of the fud I've seen flying around the net
<p1l0t> sain: /join ##mirc
<sequethin> peturi: i think you can use "nice" for that
<sain> I want to swiich to  irc.thefuzz4.net in mirc  but dont know how
<ech0> dont ask here
<benlieb> Question: is there a command that will output the processor's current work load, like 82%
<h00k> sain: This isn't an mIRC support channel, please join their channel and check there
<erUSUL> benlieb: top ?
<sain> ##mirc
<p1l0t> sain: /connect irc.thefuzz4.net
<peturi> sequethin: renice-ing the PID will only change the prioritiy, and it has no effect on the process as long as there are no other processess competing for the CPU time.. i need to "sufficate" the process and allow it to run at say maximum 20% of the potential power of the cpu.
<Kagee> I've got a ati5870 working fine with 2 monitors. Is it possible to get three monitors using this one card via flgrx or the radeon-driver?
<gbillings> partitioning... all looking good
<c3l> doesnt functions inside functions inherit their parents variables?
<gidna> I'm install java 6.0 Browse plugins
<erUSUL> peturi: look into using cgroups http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/cgroups.txt
<peturi> Thanks
<Pici> c3l: This question would probably be more relevant in the channel for whatever language you're programming in.
<benlieb> erUSUL: i think that's what I'll have to do. I'm trying to set up some benchmarks for my web app, and want to correlate page loads with processor activity. I need to find a way to store the procesor load as an int. I guess some top flag combined with awk/grep
<c3l> Pici: hahah thanks for notifying me, wrong channel
<darklust> ns iDENTIFY n0windows
<Jef91> Anyone know if Ubuntu Studio includes a real time kernel by default?
<darklust> lol oops
<Pici> darklust: I highly suggest that you change your password now. /msg nickserv help set password
<beli> noone here using bluetooth?
<ech0> jef, could be wrong but think you need to apt-get RTK
<gbillings> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<erUSUL> benlieb: use something like sas ( form sysstat package )
<erUSUL> benlieb: sar sorry
<beli> gbillings: !ididaskaspecifiedquestionbutgotnoanswer
<iflema> Jef91 yes it does
<gbillings> beli: not talking to you lol
<beli> gbillings: ok
<ech0> my bad, wasnt sure
<berkes> My CUPS seems to crash, stop or stall about every day. 1. I cannot find what log this should be logged in 2. any known issues?
<darklust> Haha ok what I was going to ask: Is there a way to download ALL packages to an external harddrive of mine?
<darklust> An easy way, not like laboring and downloading them individually
<erUSUL> berkes: /var/log/cups/error_log ?
<Pici> /2/2
<Pici> oops
<gbillings> darklust: every package? how big is your ext hard drive?
<darklust> gbillings, 320gb, but I just want main and universe
<durt> !bluetooth > beli
<ubottu> beli, please see my private message
<gbillings> this might help you out a little. too much info to paste http://www.planetoss.com/detail.php?id=13
<berkes> erUSUL: thanks. (so much for using GUI tools, I used the logviewer, instead of tail -F *, hence found no cups logs.)
<wireshark> hello i opened the synaptic and it says this " An error occured....The following details are provided:......E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<wireshark> what is this about?
<wireshark> could anyone help?
<Pici> wireshark: have you tried running the command that it suggests?
<iflema> Jef91 actually not with 10.04 Lucid Lynx
<erUSUL> berkes: no problem
<wireshark> Pici:  no, idont know what it does
<benlieb> erUSUL: k thanks. will try
<durt> wireshark, your update was interrupted, follow the instructions to recover
<X3> wireshark: do what it says to correct problem
<gbillings> darklust: you can also (i believe) use an ubuntu installable media disk i.e. a live cd as a package source by enabling it in software sources
<erUSUL> benlieb: the only gui a found for sar is ksar... you may want to take a look too (no packaged)
<Pici> wireshark: It attempts to force the configuration of packages that may have been interrupted
<darklust> gbillings, Thanks I'll check this out
<wireshark> i wont have a problem after that X3?
<X3> wireshark: it says specific run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<wireshark> yes X3
<X3> wireshark: iso do what it says lol
<NFischer> Hi everybd. does "one must not compile" mean that one does not have to or that one is not allowed at all to compile?
<wireshark> but what is dpkg X3?
<AcidX> hello guys i have 1 problem. I installed ubuntu from alternate cd, now when i bot it i just see blank screen. I use ati radeon 2600 HD graphic card. Can someone help me ?
<X3> dpkg is a package manager
<gbillings> NFischer: where did it say that line?
<erUSUL> NFischer: it is allways better to find a deb package
<X3> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<NFischer> gbillings, im just not sure about the english...
<raven> "error reading the REGISTRY" with sound-juicer what to do?
<beli> durt: the problem is that hcitool dev doesnt find any bt device...but i know its there and working. any kernel modules i am missing?
<X3> !dpkg > wireshark
<ubottu> wireshark, please see my private message
<wireshark> thnx X3:)
<littlepenguin> hi someone here with a fritz box who can tell me how to disable the childsecure that is polling on port 14013??i found the settings but it is disabled for all pcs..so how can i globally disable this?
<X3> np
<NFischer> gbillings, whether "must not" means there is no necessity to it or you should not do it at all
<durt> beli, you have a dongle/internal bt?
<AcidX> hello guys i have 1 problem. I installed ubuntu from alternate cd, now when i bot it i just see blank screen. I use ati radeon 2600 HD graphic card. Can someone help me ?
<beli> durt: internal
<twisted`> yo guys :) grub2 is driving me nuts. I could reallly use some help here
<ks3> NFischer, I would interpret that to mean that it is not permitted / allowed
<twisted`> I installed ubuntu on a second disk to test if the disk was OK... but it broke my original grub2
<X3> twisted`: no biigie with grub2
<NFischer> k thx
<beli> twisted`: if you just want to have it quick fixed try supergrub
<littlepenguin> acidx when you press ctrl +alt +f1 do you get a shell??
<wireshark> X3: it says now "You have 1 broken package on your system!  Use the "Broken" filter to locate it."
<wireshark> :S
<twisted`> X3: well I get thrown into rescue but I cannot type anything useful
<twisted`> X3: when I type help it says doesn't exist, it doesn't take any commands
<X3> twisted`: try recovery system
<AcidX> i don't get anything :S i tried it, even in recovery mode .. i just see some text, then again black screen
<durt> beli, first thing I would do is lspci, or lshw, and see if there are any specific issues with that hardware, for me my bt dongle is atomatic when put in.
<twisted`> X3: "try recovery system" ??
<twisted`> I've been fighting with grub2 for more then 4 hours now
<twisted`> I'm kinda sick/tired of this atm...
<X3> !recovery > twisted`
<ubottu> twisted`, please see my private message
<twisted`> lilo is a piece of shit but atleast works
<h00k> !language | twisted`
<ubottu> twisted`: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<twisted`> great they couldn't include the recovery on the normal disk?
<harriv> Hi, I updated to version 10.04 and now the menu bars on the desktop are empty, any ideas how to fix?
<X3> wireshark: do what it says about broken package when you know its name do aptitude purge package-name
<X3> twisted`: yes it is ncluded
<twisted`> X3: didn;t see the option while booting
<wireshark> X3:  it's this package broken Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files)
<AcidX> ill go try it again if i have any luck, otherwise ill try with the live cd :/
<wireshark> i have to unistall it X3?
<Vilemaxim> Is there an "upgrade" from Debian Lenny to Ubuntu server 10.04... or is reinstall the way to go?
<X3> wireshark: purge it is better aptitude purge package-name
<erUSUL> Vilemaxim: reinstall
<jaap_> hoi
<berkes> erUSUL: btw, the lines in the error log answered q2: it lead me to a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/444597. Thanks again. :)
<durt> Vilemaxim, ditto
<twisted`> rebooting... I hope I can see the recovery bit
<wireshark> X3:  what i have to do now...i am a begginer with linux
<jaap_> windows vista is goed!
<Pici> Vilemaxim: Crossgrading is completely unsupported.
<jaap_> xD
<jaap_> lalalalalalalalala
<erUSUL> berkes: you're wellcome ;)
<h00k> !ot | jaap_
<ubottu> jaap_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<X3> !purge > wireshark
<guntbert> twisted`: press <shift> to get the grub menu
<jaap_> huh???
<Pici> jaap_: This is a support channel, do you have a question?
<X3> !purge > wireshark
<twisted`> guntbert: where exactly? in the ubuntu 10.04 boot cd?
<Vilemaxim> You guys could break it to me a little more softly. I cry every time I reinstall
<Pici> X3: That isn't a valid factoid.
<X3> lol
<X3> should
<twisted`> I can now choose Try ubuntu, install, check disc, test memory, boot from hdd
<wireshark> X3:  i can;t understand you
<enthdegree> When I try to log in with an openbox session it kicks me back to the login screen. (It gets past authentication, since I can log in using gnome. ) Help appreciated
<enthdegree> !purge
<X3> wireshark: you must type aptitude purge package-name
<Pici> X3: suggest it if you think it should be there. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots for instructions how.
<beli> durt: it just finds the broadcom nic, but not the broadcom bt module....i checked dmesg, lsusb, lshw, lspci
<twisted`> I just want it to friggin reinstall grub based on the files it has in /etc/grub.d/
<Pici> enthdegree: If it wasn't a factoid for X3, it isn't going to be one for you either ;)
<X3> lol
<enthdegree> Pici: ):
<X3> omg
<twisted`> but for some reason it says the hdd it needs to boot is *gone*
<guntbert> twisted`: choose try ubuntu there - you get a complete ubuntu with all possibilities
<LjL> !lol | X3
<ubottu> X3: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<twisted`> guntbert: yeah except it doesn't do *^W$%& for me cause I cannot do update-grub
<twisted`> cause it doesn't find a /
<durt> beli, either you don't have one, or the broadcom device is dual nic/bt.
<X3> !aptitude purge
<wireshark> X3:  this command?---
<LjL> !msg the bot | X3
<wireshark> >
<ubottu> X3: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<wireshark> oopps
<Aidar-Nagato> can echo print new line symbol?
<beli> durt: i got one, it works with win7...hmmm you mean bt is integrated to the wifi interface? lets check that
<durt> beli, yup
<twisted`> Aidar-Nagato: echo "\n"
<wireshark> X3:  this command?---->   aptitude purge sun-java6-jre   ???
<guntbert> twisted`: please follow the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD
<X3> wireshark: yes
<twisted`> I just need... it to boot from the hdd... ONCE so I can get back into ubuntu on the hdd and fix it
<twisted`> but that's too much to ask from a modern os... cause oh no... grub was too easy...
<wireshark> X3:  does it wants sudo?
<Aidar-Nagato> twisted`: no, i tried it
<drothli_w> Is there any documentation on iptables mask option for address filtering?
<X3> wireshark: prolly
<beli> durt: it comes with intel 5100 agn
<X3> wireshark: I only run as root so you prolly need sudo b4
<wireshark> X3:  without sudo it says this ---->  http://pastebin.com/2xxvuuGB
<wireshark> is that allright X3?
<ubutom_> twisted`, look into chroot then
<twisted`> ubutom_: I did
<twisted`> it cannot be done
<twisted`> it refuses cause it doesn't have a / from inside the live cd
<Pici> wireshark: You need to run that command with sudo.
<twisted`> I am just _extremely_ dissapointed in the fact that it has been chosen to take unstable software and release and throw it into the face of normal people
<guntbert> twisted`: did you follow the instructions I sent you?
<thune3> Aidar-Nagato: echo -e "\n"
<X3> I dont do sudo its a dirty word but newbies have to
<twisted`> guntbert: just saw it
<X3> eh pici
<durt> beli, don't think thats it, maybe boot into win to see what it's recognized as, usb?
<twisted`> guntbert: k I'll try
<twisted`> might as well
<twisted`> system is still broken
<Pici> X3: That may be your opinion, but we do not support setting a root password here.
<guntbert> twisted`: Good luck :-)
<wireshark> X3:  it still broken
<twisted`> guntbert: word
<X3> Pici: fair enough if you cant do it you shouldnt be told how to ;)
<Aidar-Nagato> thune3: thank you)
<twisted`> no cause imagine having a root password
<twisted`> your life could be made... easy
<X3> wireshark: broken ok what does it say now
<wireshark> X3:  its still broken
<wireshark> maybe i have to remove it?
<wireshark> X3:  plz what i have to do?
<X3> wireshark: aptitude purge is removing it maybe try dpkg -r package
<wireshark> X3:  can i  do this from synaptic?
<perlsyntax> how do i sing up for  differnet irc server name?
<raven> "error reading the REGISTRY" with sound-juicer what to do?
<perlsyntax> sign
<perlsyntax> ?
<X3> wireshark: yea you can do it from synaptic
<wireshark> ok
<wireshark> complete removal X3?
<X3> ya
<iflema> !register | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<AcidX> hello i'm back, i tried to do ctrl+alt+f1 again and i don't get the console up
<wireshark> X3:  E: sun-java6-jre: Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<fog61> hello
<ubutom_> AcidX, try ctr alt f2
<fog61> how do I enter the grub menu in ubuntu 10.4 because I do not screen out ??
<AcidX> Same problem here ^^
<X3> wireshark: only thing to do is delete all stuff related to java
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<bazhang> fog61, hold shift at boot
<X3> yo parsnip
<ubutom_> AcidX, try f3 to f6 ;D
<AcidX> ok rellog :p
<fog61> bazhang,    I feel ok
<AcidX> anyway what to do at console :D?
<ActionParsnip> does Evolution need to be running for the envelope in the notification tray to notify of mails
<ubutom_> AcidX, I don't know, weren't you trying to access one?
<twisted`> guntbert: rebooting
<X3> ActionParsnip: idk dont use filthy desktop
<AcidX> Yes someone said if i can get into the console, since my ati 2600 hd ain't showing any screen
<X3> ActionParsnip: prolly theres a setting
<twisted`> ugh
<twisted`> stupid... fuckin... grub...
<twisted`> oh god
<twisted`> of course
<ActionParsnip> !omay | twisted`
<FloodBot3> twisted`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<twisted`> the mbr got $&$&$
<h00k> !language | twisted` you've already been warned once.
<ubottu> twisted` you've already been warned once.: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<X3> this is just funny
<twisted`> yes very, censorship in the making
<dotnetted> hey all - I'm trying to get openldap/samba working to authenticate users on ubuntu 10.04 - I'm using "smbldap-useradd/smbldap-passwd" to add a user w/ a password and used "auth-client-config" to configure PAM to use an ldap profile - pamtest is failing to authenticate - what's the best way to track down the problem? thanks
<iflema> ActionParsnip yep... but remains in taskbar
<SmokeyD> hey everyone, I am trying to unmount an ext3 filesystem (using sudo), but umount complains it is busy, while fuser and lsof don't show any processes accessing it\
<AcidX> Can i just try to wget and sh the driver when in console :)?
<twisted`> can I boot the ubuntu live cd in cli only?
<ubutom_> SmokeyD, make sure you are not currently on the fs via shell
<ActionParsnip> twisted`: no, its keeping the channel family friendly. If people started cussing on kids shows at 3pm and our kid was watching it you'd be upset wouldn't you.
<twisted`> SmokeyD: make sure your not yourself on that path
<SmokeyD> ubutom_: I am not
<twisted`> ActionParsnip: not really
<ubutom_> SmokeyD, ok, common case
<ActionParsnip> twisted`: well most folk would, its also the channel rules
<durt> dotnetted, if you don't get an answer try asking on #ubuntu-server
<h00k> ubottu: tell twisted` about guidelines
<ubottu> twisted`, please see my private message
<SmokeyD> ubutom_: as I said, lsof and fuser don't show anythin accessing the drive (If I were in the path myself, they would show up bash)
<wireshark> X3:  are you here?
<sain> How do i set up XCHAT to connect to "irc.thefuzz4.net"? please help
<sain> New to Xchat
<ActionParsnip> sain: add another network
<ActionParsnip> sain: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__5imjJtoAc
<sain> i tried adding irc.thefuzz4.net but was not recognized. am i doing something wrong?
<rapid> u probably didn't press enter after adding it
<wireshark> X3: ---->   http://yfrog.com/74screenshotfxp
<PrestonConnors> Hello, I am trying to mount a few NTFS partitions using the 'mount' command on Ubuntu 10.04 amd64. 'mount' is hanging while trying to mount the NTFS partition. Here is some verbose output including strace of the mount command : http://opensolaris.pastebin.com/YHks8BUj . Any insight on why this wuold be happening would be greatly appreciated.
<dotnetted> durt: thanks
<PrestonConnors> Could AppArmor be causing fuse / mount to hang (even though I am doing this as the root user)?
<dominicdinada> Why would I have 100% CPU in use but nothing in gnome system monitor showing such CPU usage
<RFleming> Greetings!
<dominicdinada> I can SS it for somebody
<p1l0t> dominicdinada: running boinc?
<RFleming> I've got an ubuntu box that won't boot.  It's using MD and LVG's.  When the system boots it states "md1: raid array not clean" and says it's doing background reconstruction.  It then dies with a kernel panic as it can't find /sbin/init and something about vsync
<dominicdinada> p1l0t: nope
<RFleming> booting into recovery mode, the arrays look fine, and the partitions in the LVG are clean.  I can mount them and see them
<durt> dominicdinada, you're not showing proccesses owned by root?
<RFleming> fsck shows everything is fine as well.
<osmodivs> Wow, it actually worked
<RFleming> what can I do to get the system to boot again.
<dominicdinada> hmmm gksudo it  ?
<p1l0t> dominicdinada: have you tried running top or something to find out which process?
<osmodivs> I think Ubuntu is Unstable
<bazhang> !details | osmodivs
<ubottu> osmodivs: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<osmodivs> Every time you try to tweak something, it Fu**s up
<osmodivs> And you have to re install everything
<osmodivs> I have re installed Ubuntu at least 10 times in 3 months
<p1l0t> osmodivs: what were you tweaking?
<osmodivs> Sound
<bazhang> osmodivs, watch the language
<dominicdinada> p1l0t: I only have been running gnome system monitor and well it all of a sudden showed 100% cpu usage with no user run apps showing any cpu usage
<osmodivs> I cant make my 5.1 sound system work, it only uses 3 speakers
 * G69 Bem-Vindo ao Mata-Mata
<dominicdinada> backend ? wtf
<dominicdinada> !backend
<h00k> !language | dominicdinada
<ubottu> dominicdinada: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dominicdinada> backend is the app in question
<dominicdinada> opps sorry
<osmodivs> I tryed to GEDIT the pulse audio and thats when it all started
<cannonball> Weird, my ipod was working great with 9.10, but now with 10.04 (fresh install)I get nothing in dmesg when I plug it in.  Tried two different ipod cables, no change.  I know the hub it's plugged into is working properly because my USB keyboard is plugged into that hub.  Google has been no help yet.  Any suggestions?
<twisted`> guntbert: thanks bro
<twisted`> k laptop can go back into the closet... whoo-hoo
<sno> cannonball: try plugging it directly in to the usb port on computer, any difference in log if you tail it ?
<cannonball> Of note, this is a new ipod nano, 16 GB silver, just in case it matters.  sno, will try.
<guntbert> twisted`: did it finally work four you?
<dominicdinada> p1l0t: backend is the app in question with 70+ % utilization
<eoke> cannonball: Probably of little assistance but my partners ipod nano works fine with 10.04 32 and 64bit
<osmodivs> One cuestion for UBUNTU experts, How do I add this address to the XChat? irc://irc.freenode.net/#yafaray
<sno> cannonball: if its a new ipod then maybe it has to be "activated" on an itunes capable system the first time? i have no idea really
<Pici> osmodivs: Just /join #yafaray     You're already on freenode.
<bazhang> osmodivs, add to auto join list in xchat
<p1l0t> dominicdinada: backend is for printing I think
<dominicdinada> hmmm does anybody Else know what it is for ?
<eoke> dominicdinada: backend is indeed the cups transmission thingy
<cannonball> could be.  eoke was on to something though.  I plugged it directly in to the computer, it saw it, mounted it, and started up rhythmbox.  It used to do that when plugged into my hub on 9.10, but now with 10.04 it looks like I need to plugin direct.
<osmodivs> I mean, do i have to write as it is in then ADD window?
<osmodivs> it is not working
<dominicdinada> well someone was haxoring it it spiked upto 90% for 5  mins right before I killed it...
<dominicdinada> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<eoke> cannonball: Have you tried power cycling the hub might just be having a bad day.  Also my hub gets upset attached to a KVM
<Babalabon> would ubuntu ever go unmanaged?
<jpds> Babalabon: Howos?
<osmodivs_> It didn't worked
<p1l0t> dominicdinada: Were you just printing something or is this a common occurance?
<cannonball> eoke: I'll load some music on it, eject, then try on the hub again.  it was quite plain that there was no dmesg output when plugging into the hub.  Yes, I power cycled it twice...saw keyboard and mouse go away and come back and be recognized in dmesg, but never saw ipod in dmesg.  Also, lsusb didn't see the ipod.
<Babalabon> jpds: could the people that dev ubuntu, would they ever?
<RFleming> anyone with any ideas?
<livingdaylight> I have a question about removing wine
<jpds> Babalabon: There's plenty of us and loads of organisations which depends on Ubuntu.
<livingdaylight> although I completely removed wine using synaptic folders are still showing in menu. Also there seem to be confiuration files which synaptic doesn't remove, even though I have stipulated 'complete' purge
<wireshark> i have a problem with sun-java6-jre...could anyone help?
<livingdaylight> It would be nice to be able to remove an application without having to go all over the filesystem looking for folders, especially when one doesn't know which or where!
<pakair> livingdaylight, you could edit menus and unselect wine
<Babalabon> If I had a question/suggestion that Id like the developers of ubuntu to include in future versions, how do I do that?
<wireshark> plz it's very important
<Pici> livingdaylight: 'purge' will never remove user specific configuration files, such as those in your home directory.  You will need to remove ~/.wine manually.
<Pici> !brainstorm | Babalabon
<ubottu> Babalabon: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<wireshark> Pici:  could you help?
<eoke> wireshark: Ask the question and any one who can will probably help.
<fixxxermet> I have a desktop with ubuntu 9.10.   I also have an ubuntu 10.04 cd.  How can I upgrade the desktop with the CD?
<Pici> wireshark: With?
<livingdaylight> pakair: but is that not simply cosmetic? After I removed and reinstalled Spotify it didn't enter Menu because i had previously de-selected it
<durt> livingdaylight, removing the windows apps data automatically would be a bad thing.
<wireshark> ok w8 eoke and Pici
<wireshark> to tell you all about it
<livingdaylight> Pici:  I removed .wine, but there are even more files further hidden elsewhere too!
<Pici> wireshark: Please ask your question all on one line, it makes it much eaiser for the helpers here to follow.
<wireshark> ok Pici
<pakair> livingdaylight, I agree with you, removing an app should remove the menu entry ... but in some case, it  doesn't.
<wireshark> :)
<s_snake> Hi. I can't update anything. I'm running netbook edition on a netbook. I get this error when running the update manager:
<s_snake> Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu-Netbook 10.04 _Lucid Lynx_ - Release i386 (20100429.4)/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<s_snake> Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu-Netbook 10.04 _Lucid Lynx_ - Release i386 (20100429.4)/dists/lucid/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<s_snake> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<FloodBot3> s_snake: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iflema> fixxxermet using the alternate cd.... however you may need to remove applications to complete the upgrade which may break the upgrade... best to do online...
<p1l0t> s_snake is that computer online? and if so which repository are you using?
<fixxxermet> iflema: Ok, thanks.
<s_snake> p1l0t: yep I'm chatting from it currently. And I'm using whatever was default.
<eoke> s_nake: You might find if you remove the cd source that it'll go online to find what it's looking for.
<s_snake> eoke: so how would I do that?
<eoke> s_snake: System > Administration > Software Sources > Ubuntu Software Tab and untick the CD at the bottom.  Somebody else want to confirm that's right before he goes ahead.
<peturi> erUSUL sequethin: I found a solution to my cpu limit problem and placed in on my blog: "How-to: Limit the CPU% on a process in Ubuntu 10.04
<x-calibur> hi there, I have this issue with postfix using my .local tld, how can i change this to a .com or something like that?
<peturi> http://www.petur.eu/blog/?p=106&preview=true
<erUSUL> peturi: cgroups? or something else ?
<peturi> cpulimit
<p1l0t> eoke: Its fine he can always retick it if needbe.
<x-calibur> i have posted my issue at pastebin, can someone take a look http://pastebin.com/wWyE84Dm
<s_snake> eoke: thank you that seems to have done it. Can I ask what that checkbox does exactly?
<wireshark> here is my problem---->  http://pastebin.com/2K91ZD0K
<wireshark> Pici:  eoke
<wireshark> could anyone help?
<dominicdinada> x-calibur: it says it right there that your verification failed
<p1l0t> s_snake: it tells it to check the cd first instead of the online repository
<x-calibur> dominicdinada: i understand, but how can i change the .local part??
<dominicdinada> !smtp
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<wireshark> dominicdinada:  could you help me?
<dominicdinada> wireshark: whats the problem
<wireshark> here is my problem---->  http://pastebin.com/2K91ZD0K
<s_snake> p1l0t: I see. that would be problematic considering I don't have an optical drive. :P Thanks again everyone.
<eoke> s_snake: Ubuntu has a list of sources or places from which it can get software, in this case you had an entry for a CD that you didn't have.  So by unticking it Ubuntu fell back to the next best option of getting it over the internet.
<s_snake> eoke: thanks.
<wireshark> eoke:  did you saw my problem?
<wireshark> see*
<dominicdinada> wireshark: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<eoke> wireshark: Have you run the command it suggests?
<wireshark> which one?
<p1l0t> broken
<dominicdinada> it almost looks like he has software center/synaptic open while he is trying to run these commands
<eoke> wireshark: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<wireshark> eoke:  you didn't read what i was writing
<wireshark> i wrote it
<dominicdinada> wireshark: you can not have open more than one package manager at a time, while doing things. IE software center/synaptic/commandline
<wireshark> dominicdinada:  what i have to do now?
<dominicdinada> wireshark: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto  read here how to fix your problem
<wireshark> ok
<eoke> Sorry wireshark trying to answer a few queries at once.
<dominicdinada> wireshark: make sure you are only using ONE of those at a time
<wireshark> dominicdinada:  the problem began when i installed the java
<Helloer> Hello, my ubuntu 10.04 hangs on "running /scripts/init-bottom Done." how i can fix it?
<dominicdinada> wireshark: well the obvious first step would be to remove it. reinstall it or other
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<wireshark> dominicdinada:  i tried to remove it but i couldnt
<aeon-ltd> ActionParsnip: yo yo yo
<dominicdinada> wireshark: did you get any warnings on install that the browsers were open ?
<dominicdinada> wireshark: reinstall?
<wireshark> dominicdinada:  i try to open the synaptic
<wireshark> and says this
<wireshark> This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) is already running. Please close that application first.
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | wireshark
<mike_bowman> How does one open the terminal? a friend told me about it and I forgot exactly what he told me.
<ubottu> wireshark: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<wcchandler__> This isn't ubuntu related but you ugys are usually pretty nice and helpful -- I'm on Windows XP and I can't resolve an IP address -- it gets stuck on "acquiring IP address" and returns a 0.0.0.0 for the IP.  Within Ubuntu or any livecd I can resolve an IP just fine.  If I set the XP machine up for a static IP all if fine then too.  Could this be a virus causing this problem?  Some weird setting somewhere?  I've disabled the Windo
<wireshark> mike_bowman:  what is this?
<bazhang> wcchandler__, ##windows for windows support
<mike_bowman> the Terminal?
<dominicdinada> wireshark: this is the FOURTH time I have SAID, USE ONLY ONE AT A TIME
<wireshark> ActionParsnip:
<x-calibur> dominicdinada: thx for the howto. The only problem i seem to have is postfix using domain.local as sender adress, it should be domain.com, how can i change that?
<wireshark> but how i can do this dominicdinada?
<eoke> wireshark: have you run "apt-get update" after "dpkg --configure -a"
<wireshark> i don't know
<wireshark> yes eoke
<ActionParsnip> wcchandler__: change dns to 8.8.8.8 . If the address is on LAN and static you could add an entry to your hosts file
<dominicdinada> wireshark: well there is software center/aptitude or synaptic.... close all but one of those
<wireshark> i don't have anything open
<wireshark> there are all closed
<ActionParsnip> wcchandler__: otherwise you lan dns should resolv it, make sure its address is in your list of dns servers
<subone> I'm using bluetooth stereo headphones with my system. How can I tell by the cli if the headphones are in use so I can control their volume rather than Master volume (which doesn't effect the headphone volume) by the cli?
<dominicdinada> did you try the -f (force)
<dominicdinada> sudo apt-get install -f
<ActionParsnip> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<aeon-ltd> subone: o suppose you could use alsamixer for the volume of input/ouptut devices
<wcchandler__> ActionParsnip: why would that work?  I'm not able to acquire an IP from the router...  It's not a domain name resolution problem
<x-calibur> dominicdinada: thx for the howto. The only problem i seem to have is postfix using domain.local as sender adress, it should be domain.com, how can i change that?
<dominicdinada> x-calibur: I have not used local domains I have always used say Gmail... or other smtp servers not local ones
<wireshark> i gave this command eoke dpkg --configure -a and it says
<wireshark> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<wireshark>  
<ActionParsnip> wcchandler__: are you using the right driver?
<x-calibur> where do i change that in my config files?
<wireshark> which another process is this?
<wireshark> grrrr
<dominicdinada> x-calibur: Like i said I have not used local mailers... i use phpmailer.
<azlon> what is the ati graphics driver package?
<x-calibur> oh ok tx anyway
<eoke> wireshark: Try "ps ax | grep dpkg"
<wcchandler__> ActionParsnip: that was a thought, but if I had a bad driver wouldn't it not work at all rather than not work with DHCP?
<ActionParsnip> wireshark: run the command ubottu gave. It will free up the packages. Make sure there are no updates or installs going and close synaptic / aptitude / software centre
<dominicdinada> ActionParsnip: I have told him that 4 times
<wireshark> sudo apt-get install -f
<wireshark> this?
<ActionParsnip> wcchandler__: not sure there fellah.i'd ask in ##windows
<Kull> Can anyone direct me to a link describing how an Ubuntu minimal command-line install is any different from the Debian miniaml install?  With just a kernel and core-utils isnt Ubuntu just debian?
<wireshark> dominicdinada: ?
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | wireshark
<ubottu> wireshark: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<dominicdinada> wireshark: STOP entering all these random commands
<ActionParsnip> wireshark: read ALL of that
<Kull> Can anyone direct me to a link describing how an Ubuntu minimal command-line install is any different from the Debian miniaml install?  With just a kernel and core-utils isnt Ubuntu just debian?  Not the installation process, but the actual system.
<aeon-ltd> Kull: no it never will be due to branding during pkg installs
<dominicdinada> wireshark: there is more than one instance of package managers open fix that problem first
<ActionParsnip> !ot | kull
<ubottu> kull: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<wcchandler__> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the thought...
<livingdaylight> hi, can someone help me so that webring doesn't come up everytime I start up ubuntu for the first time. I'd like it to just detect and hook unto wireless without having to enter passwd, anyone?
<Kull> ActionParsnip: the answer to my question will inform my Ubuntu support question.  I had no idea asking about Ubuntu here was verbotten.
<ActionParsnip> wcchandler__: check for a later driver is all I can offer really
<wireshark> dominicdinada:  it says kill process? i accept it?
<wireshark> process 1835*
<dominicdinada> wireshark: I was not the person whom told you to PS | grep for dpkg but I would assume so
<ActionParsnip> Kull: the channel is for people with issues with their OS. Ubuntu related questions are fielded in offtopic
<wireshark> ActionParsnip: ?
<dominicdinada> wireshark: then follow ActionParsnip's link
<ActionParsnip> Kull: don't get smart
<Kull> WTF are you talking about, "get smart"?
<wireshark> i am so confused guys
<dominicdinada> !language | kull
<ubottu> kull: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Helloer> Hello, my ubuntu 10.04 hangs on "running /scripts/init-bottom Done." how i can fix it?
<ActionParsnip> Kull: with the verbotten stuff. Sounded flippant
<eoke> wireshark: If you've only got one process listed that's the process you're using to look for the process, so don't worry about it.
<Kull> Ok, screw this, I dont need assholes giving me a hard time for nothing.  Is it any wonder everyone thinks the ops in here are morons?
<ActionParsnip> Kull: again that's offtopic, I'm not an op either
<wireshark> eoke:  so i accept it?
<subone> Aeon-ltd: that doesn't answer my question. How can I tell if the headphones are in use (obviously this is by remote and in a script, I can tell if my headphones are on if I turned them on)
<wireshark> ActionParsnip:  i have to type Y?
<eoke> wireshark: Stick with what dominicdinada is telling you for the time being, I didn't realise he was already assisting you when you asked me by name again.
<dominicdinada> wireshark: first check your ps | grep for dpkg, then if only one instance is running try to force the install... if not follow ActionParsnips link to fix dpkg
<eoke> wireshark: The command I gave you shouldn't be asking you to kill anything.
<dominicdinada> fix apt*
<ActionParsnip> Wireshark: if asked then I guess so, I can't read your screen so you will have to read and see what's going on
<wireshark> ActionParsnip:  there is one process 1835
<ActionParsnip> wireshark: the command usbottu gave will fix your packages lock dude :)
<wireshark> ActionParsnip:  which one
<ActionParsnip> wireshark: then kill it or reboot
<wireshark> you sent it to me a lot of commands
<ActionParsnip> wireshark: ok, the text ubottu gives you. Read it all
<wireshark> i confused
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | wireshark
<ubottu> wireshark: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ActionParsnip> wireshark: the long command in the quotes is what you need
<wireshark> ok
<wireshark> ActionParsnip:  this command i gave
<ActionParsnip> wireshark: I've given you it 3 times now
<wireshark> sorry guys
<ActionParsnip> wireshark: from sudo to -a, all that?
<wireshark> ActionParsnip:  there is one process named 1835
<wireshark> and says y or n
<wireshark> do i type y?
<ActionParsnip> wireshark: sure go for it
<ActionParsnip> wireshark: if you are being asked if you want to kill the process
<wireshark> yes ActionParsnip
<wireshark> it says if i wnat to kill this process
<ActionParsnip> wireshark: you haven't told us what you are being asked to respond to
<clayg> How do I disable the touchpad on my netbook?
<ActionParsnip> wireshark: ok then yes kill it good
<wireshark> ActionParsnip:  Kill process 1835 ? (y/N)
<dominicdinada> clayg: system prefs mouse ?
<ActionParsnip> wireshark: better information than last time don't you think.. rather than just "do I say yes or no"
<wireshark> :S
<wireshark> do i type yes?
<ActionParsnip> wireshark: yes kill it, that process is locking the packages
<clayg> dominicdinada, dont see an option to completely disable it
<wireshark> ok
<clayg> is there any other way to completely disable the touchpad on my netbook?
<RFleming> I need some help :) ... MD and LVG, on boot run-init reports that /sbin/init doesn't exist, the kernel panics and I die.  When booting into recovery mode, the raid is fine, the LVG mounts and the file is there.  Now someone unplugged the box by accident and MD1 is resyncing.  This box also ran fine for 427 days previously
<enthdegree> I'm currently gimping 16 4288*2848 images and browsing the web on a heavily-Javascripted website on firefox while preforming a distrobution upgrade. On a netbook.
<dominicdinada> wireshark: ActionParsnip  a simpler solution might just be to reboot? let the system fix the packages/unlockit
<p1l0t> enthdegree: win
<ActionParsnip> wireshark: please remember to give full details. I can't see your screen and am not yet psychic so you will need to furnish helpers with information
<wireshark> ActionParsnip:  THNX A LOT
<wireshark> :):):)
<wireshark> it was only one command
<clayg> How do I disable the touchpad on my netbook?
<ActionParsnip> dominicdinada: look like we got there, reboots are for windows ;)
<dominicdinada> ActionParsnip: Not Vista or 7 :D
<ActionParsnip> Clayg: you could rmmod the module that makes it fly
<p1l0t> ActionParsnip: key word "yet"
<clayg> ActionParsnip, how is that done? and making it fly is the same as disabling it? that is what im trying to do
<ActionParsnip> dominicdinada: most of the record uptimes are bsd and linux based ;)
<clayg> I was using touchfreeze on my dell mini 10 and it worked like a charm
<dominicdinada> ActionParsnip: Not to be to far off topic but Server 2008 is taking linux seriously :D that is powerful as heck! :D
<ActionParsnip> Clayg: sudo lshw | less ,read down til you see the touchpad and note the driver name. Then you can run: sudo rmmod foo ,replace foo with the name
<clayg> but that same program on this aspire netbook stops working after a while
<dominicdinada> brb
<dustybin> why does ubuntu rely on rubbish pulse audio?
<dustybin> i want to install mplayer-nogui without pulse audio
<clayg> ActionParsnip, i tried that and everything was on one line so it was hard to read anything besides the one it rested on
<dustybin> i cannot do it
<ActionParsnip> dominicdinada: funny how its taken microsoft this long to get it somewhere right. Its pathetic
<clayg> ActionParsnip, cancel that its working
<ActionParsnip> Clayg: use cursors to scroll
<azlon> how can i create a laucher for a terminal window? i tried using terminal as the program but it didnt work
<p1l0t> ActionParsnip: it was in the past more profitable to make unstable systems that need lots of support ($$)
<dustybin> what will ubuntu do in the next release? rename /etc/passwd  to /etc/ubuntu_passwd
<ActionParsnip> p1l0t: yeah true
<eoke> azlon: gnome-terminal will start a terminal window in gnome if that's what you mean.
<lighta> Hi guys. I downloaded a big file 1go move it into /media/Data wich is a share partition with windows then went on windows put didn't see my file, neither when I come back in unbuntu :( where can I found it ? I've check lost+found already
<clayg> ActionParsnip, it lists alot of things but i dont see the touchpad anywhere
<ActionParsnip> Clayg: keep reading, its in there
<ActionParsnip> Lighta: is the partition on a usb device
<MaJic_NinJa> how do i browse to my ubuntu computer from my windows 7 computer
<wireshark> ActionParsnip:  and the other guys i am totally grateful
<ActionParsnip> !samba | MaJic_NinJa
<ubottu> MaJic_NinJa: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<lighta> no ActionParsnip it's an NTFS partition mounted at session start /etc/fstab
<p1l0t> lighta: it may still be on that share location, but the samba share no longer mounted
<wireshark> thnx again
<dustybin> how can i make ubuntu karmic use alsa as default instead of pulse audio?
<p1l0t> lighta: oh on the same drive you mean?
<ActionParsnip> Lighta: could try running: sync
<ActionParsnip> !sound | dustybin
<ubottu> dustybin: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<lighta> well p1l0t I don't used samba here to see what in there
<dustybin> ubottu: i am running fluxbox, i have no applets
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dustybin> i have no gnome
<lighta> yes well it's physicaly the same disk but different partition
<cousin_mario> hello
<durt> ActionParsnip, clayg, you can use synclient to temporarily disable the touchpad.
<p1l0t> !hi | cousin_mario
<ubottu> cousin_mario: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<clayg> durt, just tried didn't work
<cousin_mario> when is thunderbird 3.1 going to be packaged for lucid?
<clayg> durt, issued "synclient TouchPadOff=1"
<erUSUL> !backports | cousin_mario
<ubottu> cousin_mario: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<durt> clayg, =0
<b0fh_ua> Hi. I got SmartQ V5 device with Ubuntu 5.5 installed. Sadly, but wifi suddenly died. I do know where to get updates for software, installed on it. The question is - how do I find the dependencies of particular package, to update it "offline"? And how do I update things offline in ubuntu?
<durt> clayg, er, nevermind
<arand> cousin_mario: In the main repositories, likely never, find a PPA (mozilla team..) or see if it's in backports
<dominicdinada> ActionParsnip: Correct, But now they have gotten it right.
<p1l0t> cousin_mario 3.0.4 is available...
<lighta> no change after sync ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> dominicdinada: we'll see
<cousin_mario> p1l0t: I'm aware of that, thank you
<cousin_mario> arand: oh
<bazhang> cousin_mario, it was released today?
<cousin_mario> bazhang: I believe so
<lighta> no other Idea to found my file ?
<bazhang> cousin_mario, then not in main repos, as ara nd said
<thune3> lighta: if the partition wasn't mounted at the time of the move, the file could be in the directory of the mountpout. You could check this by unmounting the partition and looking in the mountpoint directory.
<cousin_mario> bazhang: but will it be available in the official lucid repositories in the near future?
<bazhang> cousin_mario, unlikely in the extreme, backports or PPA are your best shot
<durt> cousin_mario, only if it fixes serious security issues.
<lighta> the partition where mounted right thune3 (used to work) but it may be unmounted badly (elictricity crash)
<cousin_mario> durt: I see
<cousin_mario> I suppose I'll have to wait for 10.10 then
<cousin_mario> thanks everybody
<cousin_mario> bbl
<erUSUL> cousin_mario: using backorts or a ppa for an app like TB should be pretty safe
<rikkimaru> is there a way to append to a file (> overwrites)
<erUSUL> rikkimaru: >>
<rikkimaru> erUSUL, brilliant!
<thune3> lighta: this is ntfs-3g ?
<lighta> thune3, /dev/sda5       /media/Data      ntfs-3g defaults,locale=fr_FR.utf8 0 0
<trusty> how do i get my logitech mouse to work on my laptop
<p1l0t> -f
<trusty> anyone
<c3l> im trying to install (k)ubuntu 10.04 i386 from an usb. getting error: "Verifying DMI Pool Data .... Boot error" (I followed all instructions and created usb bootable with Universal USB Installer. How do i fix this?
<ifancho> did you set
<s0l1dsnak3123> How would I route an outgoing attempt to connect to an ip to nothing, similar to the way a HOSTS file works in windows?
<ifancho> your bios to boot from usb
<P-Nuts> Hello!  My Network Manager has gone wrong: when I right click it and choose "Edit Connections", nothing happens.
<c3l> ifancho: yes
<c3l> ifancho: when not, it boots windows directly. so its detecting the usb, but something is wrong as I get this error
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<TLoFP> how can I run rm -r without asking me questions, I want to delete a whole dir, not haveing to confrim every file in it
<CalifGuy_> hmm
<c3l> TLoFP: normally its not set to ask you, are you running ubuntu?
<s0l1dsnak3123> TLoFP - rm -rf
<aeon-ltd> ActionParsnip: yo yo yo *again
<ActionParsnip> TLoFP: use -rf (be VERY careful as it will destroy the folder)
<TLoFP> thanks
<P-Nuts> TLoFP: do you have 'rm' aliased to 'rm -i'?
<ActionParsnip> aeon-ltd: gots to change bus to get to work ;)
<thune3> lighta: if the electricity cut soon after copying the file, then the file may still have been unwritten, or corrupted.
<mugwort13> Ok, so with this new version of gdm, how in the heck does one change the gdm theme now?
<rokkyrokky> Hi! What to do if ubuntu 10.04 hangs at boot?
<TLoFP> P-Nuts: and others: System not maintained by me, im going nutz cause they won't give me admin priviliges
<TLoFP> haveing to compile sh** from src and putting it in my home directory instead of etc where it ought to be
<ActionParsnip> mugwort13: http://maketecheasier.com/change-login-and-boot-screen-in-ubuntu-lucid/2010/05/13
<CalifGuy_> TLoFP, use /bin/rm
<thune3> TLoFP: \rm backslash overrides aliases
<p1l0t> rokkyrokky: have you tried alt+f2?
<ActionParsnip> TLoFP: it will if you use sudo and gksudo when you need to put stuff in folders outside of $HOME
<raven> how to run a tool on a machine but to tunnel graphics over ssh?
<ActionParsnip> Raven: do you mean run graphical apps over ssh?
<peturi> erUSUL: use '|tee filename' instead of '>> filename'
<guntbert> raven: connect to the machine with ssh -X (big X)
<erUSUL> peturi: tee will overwritte too. if you want to use tee *and* append is "tee -a"
<raven> guntberg ActionParsnip guntberg was right tnx
<peturi> erUSUL: ofcourse :)
<ActionParsnip> Raven: if the client is windows then install xming, it will give an xserver for apps to stick to
<lighta> erf thune3 this would be 9h dl lost :(, but it's strange cause I remenber see file on unbunut after reboot but wine couldn't open it so I went on windows then it disapear ><
<ActionParsnip> raven: if its a linux desktop then you have one. Connect with: ssh -X user@server
<s0l1dsnak3123> How would I route an outgoing attempt to connect to an ip to nothing, similar to the way a HOSTS file works in windows?
<jaf1230> I have a Vaio PCG-TR3a.  It has Intel 855GM onboard video.  When I try to boot the 10.04 livecd, it gets to the splash screen, and after a short bit, my display turns off.  I've tried ctrl+alt+f(1,2,7).  I've also tried nomodeset.  The same thing happens when I connect an external monitor.  Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Raven: add an ampersand on the end of graphical commands so you get the session control back and can type more commands while the gui app runs
<jaf1230> s0l1dsnak3123: /etc/resolv.conf ?
<dominicdinada> ActionParsnip: Xming ?  nothing in aptitude for it
<erUSUL> s0l1dsnak3123: /etc/hosts <<< you know windows stole the idea from UNIX
<s0l1dsnak3123> erUSUL - no, i did not :)
<erUSUL> s0l1dsnak3123: the whole idea of the network and with it the hosts file
<dominicdinada> aptitude search xming ................. results in nothing returned
<marc__> I'm having a weird bug with Ubuntu Lucid, I've installed it on my HTPC (amd triple code, integrated ati hd3200), the video/audio playback is choppy every 10-15 seconds, I've tried the default video drivers and the proprietary one... I check the cpu but there's no spike when the 'hang' occurs, I'm all out of idea here :(  anyone had that kind of problem with lucid?
<guntbert> dominicdinada: you don't need that in linux - only in windows (as ActionParsnip said)
<s0l1dsnak3123> erUSUL - I didn't know that - thank you :)
<thune3> lighta: you've tried find command and mlocate, to see if it is actually somewhere else?
<dominicdinada> guntbert: SWEET
<dominicdinada> is it freeware ?
<sebsebseb> Hi
<ActionParsnip> dominicdinada: yes its free
<ActionParsnip> jaf1230: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<lighta> mlocate ?
<dominicdinada> ActionParsnip: checking out the site now
<dominicdinada> ActionParsnip: So thats a replacement for all the gosh aweful VNC,RDP apps on windows ?
<guntbert> dominicdinada: xming? yes but there is mobaxterm too (last off topic line from me)
<ActionParsnip> dominicdinada: its dead handy if you want to check emails remotely as the config / files on the remote system are used. Plus its secure unlike vnc
<Exavion> Anyone here run ubuntu on a laptop and know any good tools / tips to extend time while running on battery?  Preferably something automatic that isnt the default power manager?
<thune3> marc__: what media player are you using when problem happens?
<ActionParsnip> dominicdinada: its just another option really. I do most stuff via ssh cli and web interfaces. Vnc is a bit vulgar imho
<dominicdinada> guntbert: Thats not off topic I was always looking for a better RDP,VNC for Windows to Linux. All the searches previously resulted in horrible apps
<marc__> thune3, I tried VLC and Totem
<ActionParsnip> Exavion: use lxde or another light desktop
<dominicdinada> ActionParsnip: But from what I can see you can use apps on it as well :D
<lighta> oh thune3 thx i'm seeing it on mlocate, but not in thunar but at least is alive thx =) I'll continue with bash^
<ActionParsnip> dominicdinada: or definately
<ActionParsnip> dominicdinada: if you run nautilus you should get a full desktop
<Exavion> ActionParsnip: Such as fluxbox?  something that doesnt use a full X environment?
<dominicdinada> ActionParsnip: Guntbert: thats on my windows 7 next time I boot it up
<ActionParsnip> Exavion: just something light like that, uses less cpu so it can step down and run slower == less power used
<dominicdinada> ActionParsnip: I did install the Gnome Desktop on the server :D
<thune3> marc__: odd question, do you have browser open when problem happens?
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: well its meant to do it with text boot instead of Plymouth, theme, the black before log in show shows, but maybe that link will help to get rid of that as well :D
<ActionParsnip> dominicdinada: kinda pointless, why not just install the desktop iso?
<Exavion> Thanks ActionParsnip
<marc__> thune3, hmmm, yes... let met go close everything and check again. brb
<guntbert> dominicdinada: you can put mobaxterm even on an usb stick - no need to install it
<dominicdinada> ActionParsnip: ? I did ? Xorg,Gnome...... Its the basic desktop with all the apps
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: possibly.
<ActionParsnip> dominicdinada: yes but installing the server to then install a desktop environment is a bit silly
<dominicdinada> ActionParsnip: Well some tasks for me way easier to do gui. :D
<p1l0t> dominicdinada: and when you update if your not careful you will lose the gui
<dominicdinada> But thanks for giving me that. Yesterday there was a Guy in here asking for such a program
<dominicdinada> p1l0t: Already did once when i wasnt paying careful attention
<p1l0t> me too :P
<thune3> lighta: mlocate shows files that existed when updatedb ran last (usually daily), it may not be current.
<p1l0t> Now I have a netbook though with lucid netbook so the server is pure
<dominicdinada> p1l0t: Burn me once blah blah, Burn me twice Blah me
<ActionParsnip> dominicdinada: then install desktop if you need a desktop. Server is headless for security and to reduce impact on the system. You have the same system you would have got had you installed the desktop system. You haven't gained anything
<dominicdinada> ActionParsnip: My home servers are just for remote stuff not in a production enviroment
<dominicdinada> ActionParsnip: not to mention gnome,xorg etc can be removed
<ActionParsnip> dominicdinada: maybe so but its still a pointless excercise to install server to then throw a gui on it
<lighta> thune3, yeah I did man mlocate. mlocate he found my file cp /.../myfile ./ ; file not found; sync; mlocate and cp again; no change :(
<dominicdinada> ActionParsnip: unlike the basic desktop package
<ActionParsnip> dominicdinada: you can strip the desktop of x and gnome and it will boot to command line
<dominicdinada> ActionParsnip: :D ok ok
<marc__> thune3, still stuttering but less frequently... I only have totem opened and it's every 30-40 seconds :(
<dominicdinada> wait wait wait with xming you need minigw :(
<marc__> thune3, and again if I monitor cpu usage it's always below 30% on all core
<ActionParsnip> dominicdinada: http://sourceforge.net/projects/xming/
<dominicdinada> my question is do you need minigw, cygwin etc
<ciss_> hi, i'm pretty new two the concept of piping. i've figured out how to output the content of each file found by "find", but how do i prepend the file name?
<jaf1230> ActionParsnip: Your solution (i915 configuration) worked for me, thanks!
<dominicdinada> minigw OR cygwin, Cygwin is quite horrible in my opinion for the amount of space it takes you might as well just Dualboot the pc
<ActionParsnip> jaf1230: np bro
<th1> dominicdinada, or run ubuntu inside virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> dominicdinada: http://sourceforge.net/projects/xming/files/Xming/ bit easier, its standalone. You'll need to tell putty to allow x forwarding etc
<ActionParsnip> Th1: not if you want to remote manage servers or access you desktop apps in a thin client stylee
<dominicdinada> ActionParsnip: Ahhh I see  thanx
<erUSUL> ciss_: prepend to what ? what output do you expect?
<jozefk> i installed 10.04 on ibook g4 most of the things are fine but some things don't work. I can't change the server to any other than main
<dominicdinada> cygwin is to bloated :D
<dominicdinada> maybe use microlinux
<jozefk> and because of that I can't install flash. when I reload in synaptic it's always giving me some error messages
<thune3> marc__: well you can make changes to allow you to nice your process <0, you can run top -d 0.2, to see a finer resolution for a process that periodically spikes, and latencytop is sometimes helpful in identifying what might be "blocking" every 20seconds.
<moises> any good websites on where to setup a network?
<th1> jozefk, what do you mean you can't change the server?
<moises> with over 90 client computers
<ActionParsnip> Th1: not if you want to remote manage servers or access you desktop apps in a thin client stylee
<jozefk> dominicdinada, microlinux what is that for?
<dominicdinada> moises what kind of network ? Filesharing, Print sharing, Music library sharing, medibuntu
<moises> filesharing
<ciss_> erUSUL, i want to list the file name including the full path, followed by a line break, followed by the file content
<jozefk> th1, the server in synaptic
<th1> ActionParsnip, ssh? ;)
<mouse> My mouse cursor stays white no matter what color or size I change it to.  Anyone know how to fix this small annoyance?
<Jork> Hello. I am was downloading some video from youtube with youtube-dl command line and now I can't find it. In wich directory dowload the video?
<dominicdinada> jozefk: I was saying that it is nice and tiny to run linux apps....
<th1> jozefk, have you tried editing /etc/apt/sources.list with an editor
<ActionParsnip> Moises: grab a router and some patch cables or use wireless. Network is yours
<ActionParsnip> Th1: indeed. Great for netbook
<jozefk> th1, not yet. let me see that one now
<ActionParsnip> Th1: plus all configs are on the server so backups are simpler
<th1> ActionParsnip, exactly
<butterfly> jork,in home/downloads
<th1> ActionParsnip, or if you really gui hungry then vncserver will do nicely
<erUSUL> ciss_: find dir/ -name '*whatever*' -exec sh -c 'echo -e "$1\n" && cat "$1"' _ '{}' \;
<moises> i have a switch hub, and etc....
<duffydack> Jork, whatever folder you were in when you ran it.  find ~ -iname "*.flv"   (or use *.mp4)
<moises> no wireless...
<h00k> moises: because this isn't on topic to Ubuntu support, you should ask elsewhere
<duffydack> ugh, erUSUL put me to shame.
<dominicdinada> moises: I use Ubuntu Server for a "File Server" Actually when I said filesharing I didn't mean the p2p torrent sort i meant a Fileserver none the less Server works good
<Jork> butterfly.  But my download folder is empty
<ActionParsnip> Th1: I find it vulgar, especially if only one app is needed. Many apps can be managed via web interface (esp torrents) which is sleeker and lighter on the network
<h00k> moises: perhaps try #ubuntu-offtopic or somewhere else
<guntbert> moises: there is ##networking
<ciss_> erUSUL, thanks in advance, i'll just need a few minutes to chew that one :)
<moises> thankz guntbert
<th1> ActionParsnip, mostly command line is better than web guis
<erUSUL> duffydack: ;) just iddle a while each day in #bash
<th1> ActionParsnip, all good torrent clients have cli interfaces and also nntp clients etc.
<dominicdinada> h00k: guntbert I think he was asking about where or what to setup a fileserver
<ActionParsnip> Th1: true. I use that most on my server but my g1 has a sexy app which plugs into transmission. Click a torrent on phone web browser and my fileserver is told to download it B)
<th1> ActionParsnip, nice but could probably be done with a shell script that you associate with torrent mime type in the browser ;)
<th1> not sure if G1 supports shell scripts but Maemo phones do
<butterfly> jork,try to search the file in place>search for file in file system
<Jork> hm still I can't find it
<ActionParsnip> Th1: the browser is the one running on my phone locally. Nothing to do with ssh or stuff like that, the app knows how to talk to the remote server
<th1> ActionParsnip, still I prefer not to have non-ssh holes in my firewall
<th1> ActionParsnip, so most I do from phone etc. would have to be ssh tunnelled anyway
<zimbres> hi, I am facing an irritating problem: When the monitor sleeps the no-break fan is switched on, what may be causing this? I would expect that to happen on the opposite way ...
<ActionParsnip> Th1: its http based and I have some security on there so should be fine
<Hasufin> apparently, after a massive update, 10.04 isn't loading aacraid in initramfs (I have a perc 320/dc scsi controller, and googling that.... seems like that raid controller requires that kernel module)
<pushpop> hi all I have dual monitors but I can seem to get the main monitor on the right it always defaults to the left monitor.  Is there anyone t hat could assist?
<Hasufin> I did an lsmod....... make sure it loads that so it can boot on the raid
<ActionParsnip> pushpop: what video card?
<pushpop> intel on board
<pushpop> has two dvi's
<th1> ActionParsnip, I do that for MythWeb and some other stuff but I use https and authentication
<erUSUL> !search ramfs
<ubottu> Found: blacklist, usplash
<erUSUL> !blacklist | Hasufin
<ubottu> Hasufin: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<ActionParsnip> Th1: yeah I have auth as well as mac filter to allow only my phone to access the port
<th1> ActionParsnip, mac filter won't work on the go
<Hasufin> thanks erUSUL
<th1> ActionParsnip, maybe OpenVPN for the phone if it's ported to G1
<ActionParsnip> Pushpop: you could set it up then maybe run: sudo Xorg --configure ,I think it writes the current config to the file. You can always delete / rename the xorg.conf file if its no good
<th1> ActionParsnip, I tried it on my Symbian phone but the OpenVPN port was too flaky..
<syron> hey guys, I had to uninstall wine to install a patched version via source. My question is, how can I make it work using wine command outside the source folder? (wine works inside the source folder)
<pushpop> ok
<butterfly> hello all i have 10 gb space for ubuntu and not having too much softwares but the free space in now only 1 gb,how this possible??
<ActionParsnip> Th1: I'm not that paranoid, what I have is good enough for me :)
<th1> syron, you could download the ubuntu .diff and apply it to your patched tree then do fakeroot debian/rules binary to create a real package
<erUSUL> butterfly: check out where the space is wasted with Aplications>accesories>disk use analizerç
<ActionParsnip> Butterfly: remove some old kernels to free up space. You may also want to fsck the partition if the space is being incorrectly reported
<marc__> thune3, weird, I don't see any process going high, instead all process drop to 0 when the stutter happen....
<syron> th1, thanks, but do u know a tutorial page, where I can read that, since Im pretty new to that stuff and Im using ubuntu for about a week now
<ActionParsnip> butterfly: also install bleachbit and run it as both root and yourself but watch your browser settings as it'll wipe favourites etc. Also avoid the steps that say they will take a long times
<ActionParsnip> Butterfly: removing old kernels will get you abou 120mb per kernel
<Hasufin> erUSUL: I'm booting off the live cd.... I can run edit the /etc/initramfs-tools/modules on the on the raid root disk..... and run update-initramfs -u for it?
<augustl> can ubuntu 10.04 use xorg 1.8 (i.e. no hal)?
<jozefk> th1, I can't change the server in /etc/apt/sources.list
<th1> syron: there are many, you could google for "build package from source ubuntu" . but the quick and dirty version: apt-get build-dep wine; apt-get source wine; <apply your patch>; cd wine-x.y; dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<th1> jozefk, what's the error message
<erUSUL> Hasufin: if you can mount the root filesystem ( inclusing boot) chroot to it and do the mods in the chroot
<syron> th1, thank you very much :)
<Hasufin> erUSUL: ok!
<ActionParsnip> augustl: sure, you may have to compile if there is no ppa
<erUSUL> Hasufin: how to chroot is explained in the grub2 wiki page
<erUSUL> !grub2 | Hasufin
<ubottu> Hasufin: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<augustl> ActionParsnip: ppas are precompiled packages right?
<pushpop> it Xorg.conf how does it Identify your main monitor?
<ActionParsnip> augustl: yes 3rd party unofficial repositories. Use at your own risk (most are fine)
<augustl> I guess my real question is wether ubuntu depends on xorg 1.7 explicitly for some reason
<happyface> Is there any HTML5 hardware acceleration coming for linux? (in any browser?)
<augustl> ActionParsnip: tnx
<cannonball> eoke: I found more detail about the ipod issue.  The fs is hfs+, which results in the error that "hfs: write access to a journaled filesystem is not supported, use the force option at your own risk, mounting read-only.".  This is a brand new ipod.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/49052 describes it exactly.
<th1> syron, probably also "apt-get install build-essential fakeroot"
<augustl> happosade: I would imagine linux support will be added to any stable release
<ActionParsnip> augustl: i'd look into the xorg edgers ppa but the x you get may be flaky
<delta_07> hello
<syron> th1, sorry for bothering you, but you wrote "apply your patch", do I have to do it in a specific folder? don't know where the source ends up using apt-get source wine
<thune3> marc__: yeah that's odd.
<augustl> running arch at the moment and it comes without x, so using 1.8 is pretty easy ;)
<augustl> I'd love to have the convenience of stuff just working though..
<th1> syron, after you do apt-get source it will get the wine sources and unpack them for you under the current directory
<augustl> perhaps I'll break that by using xorg 1.8, hmz
<pushpop> what is the actual file name for xorg.conf and where is it located?
<syron> th1, okidoki, thank you
<augustl> pushpop: /etc/X11/xorg.conf in 1.7
<pushpop> what do you mean 1.7??
<augustl> pushpop: xorg-server version 1.7
<augustl> pushpop: in 1.8, it's /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/*.conf
<pushpop> ubuntu 10.04
<augustl> pushpop: I'm pretty sure 10.04 use 1.7 ;)
<pushpop> is 1.8?
<th1> syron, instead of dpkg-buildpackage you can do: chmod 755 debian/rules ; fakeroot debian/rules binary - then it will only build the binary packages and not documentation etc..
<augustl> pushpop: I'm also pretty sure it's configured via HAL fdi policies, not xorg.conf directly
<pushpop> crap
<syron> th1, oh ok, I'll give it a try, thanks again
<pushpop> no idea how to do this
<augustl> pushpop: do what?
<jozefk> th1, http://i49.tinypic.com/nmdowi.png
<pushpop> I have dual monitors and the default monitor is on the right when I want it on the left.
<pushpop> doesnt let me use the left as default
<pushpop> onboard intel 4500
<augustl> pushpop: there is a GUI to configure that isn't there?
<pushpop> yes
<augustl> in System > Preferences, probably
<pushpop> but it doesnt let me put the default monitor on left
<pushpop> thats the problem
<marc__> thune3, thanks for your help, but I give up... let's go back to stupid windows xp where everything work right away but have to reinstall every 6 months because everything start to go slow (after 5 months boot time is over 4 minutes)...
<pushpop> =P
<augustl> pushpop: "doesn't let me"?
<pushpop> it only sets the monitor on right has default
<th1> jozefk, sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring
<pushpop> no matter what I do it doesnt let me use left monitor as default
<th1> jozefk, and then sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> marc__: funnily enough I have to give sound drivers and wireless drivers in windows, in linux all my hardware works out of the box
<thune3> marc__: it is probably fixable, but it would take some time and frustration.
<ubutom_> marc__, can't confirm thatm my xp never had a boot time that lonog, no matter how much I installed
<augustl> pushpop: I shouldn't have tried to help you tbh, I have no idea what might be the problem ;)
<perlsyntax> i found my driver for my build in modem but i get boot off why is this??
<pushpop> hehe
<pushpop> shit
<h00k> !language | pushpop
<ubottu> pushpop: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<perlsyntax> any ideas?
<pushpop> sorry
<th1> perlsyntax, its because your modem is a softmodem and your pc is under load?
<ubutom_> pushpop, maybe switch the cables?
<jozefk> th1, http://dpaste.com/211451/
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: look in the wvdial log is my guess
<sandy__> i am having troubling loading avg for linus
<perlsyntax> is any way to get it to work?
<ActionParsnip> !antivirus | sandy__
<ubottu> sandy__: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<marc__> thune3, yeah, but I only have today to fix the HTPC ... so I must move on :(
<perlsyntax> wvdial won't even dial up
<th1> jozefk, try this longer version: \sudo wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get --quiet update
<pushpop> ubottu LMAO that worked
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<th1> jozefk, without the \ at the start that was a typo
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: then run it in a terminal, what is output?
<sandy__> what about malware and cookies
<userxp> anybody have cairo dock themes plz
<ubutom_> pushpop, good old
<perlsyntax> wheredoi paste it
<ubutom_> hardware ;D
<perlsyntax> :)
<ActionParsnip> sandy__: you'll always get cookies, they make browsing easier
<pushpop> =)
<perlsyntax> where o i paste the errors?
<perlsyntax> do
<perlsyntax> ?
<boyriot> ?
<userxp> ?
<Hasufin> erUSUL: booted the live cd, it doesnt see the raid controller now either.  must be hardware issues?  I see it in BIOS bootup tho
<sandy__> well something is slowing my system down alot
<boyriot> really?
<erUSUL> Hasufin: maybe you have to manually load the module in the livecd too ?
<marc__> ubutom_, I only have xp pro, sp3, eventghot for my remote and xbmc... I don't understand why it get messed up after a few months :(  I guess I'm just not lucky with my HTPC.
<ActionParsnip> sandy__: ok run: top ,what is the process using most cpu?
<perlsyntax> where do i paste it in the irc room.
<Cryp71c> 10.04 - ran a big update on numerous packages, update froze on "Configuring mysql-server-5.1 (5.1.41-3ubuntu12.3)" and now it appears to be continually re-freezing on that same section.
<Hasufin> erUSUL: I didnt have to this morning
<erUSUL> !paste > perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax, please see my private message
<sandy__> ?
<erUSUL> Hasufin: dunno really... check "dmesg" ?
<Hasufin> erUSUL: I dunno if the it has to load another module.  I'll haev to check dmesg :)
<ActionParsnip> sandy__: in a terminal, type: top ,what is the highest cpu process called (it will be the top process)
<perlsyntax> http://paste.ubuntu.com/455119/
<perlsyntax> there the link
<shadyabhi> Cryp71c: why dont u use package manager to download the packages?
<sandy__> ActionParsnip i didnt under stand that sorry
<jozefk> th1, http://dpaste.com/211454/
<perlsyntax> i think it odd.
<shadyabhi> Cryp71c: why dont u use download manager to download the packages?
<perlsyntax> ?
<Cryp71c> shadyabhi, I used synnaptic when the problem originally came up. Its not downloading them that's the issue, its the installation/configuration that is done.
<perlsyntax> any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> sandy__: click applications. Click accessories. Click terminal. Use the keyboard now and press the t key, then the o key, then the p key, this spells top. Now press enter
<yshavit> when I run "sudo ldconfig", I get "/sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.5 is not a symbolic link". I've checked, and that's true -- it exists, but it's not a symlink. How should I fix that?  Ubuntu 10.04 64bit
<perlsyntax> hello
<shadyabhi> Cryp71c: use package maneger to download that package
<winterweaver> does anyone here know how to fix the issue with nokia phones not connecting in Lucid? 2 models connected fine in 9.10 but since 10.04 nothing
<Helloer> Hello, my ubuntu 10.04 hangs on "running /scripts/init-bottom Done." how i can fix it?
<shadyabhi> Cryp71c: i meant, use download maneger to download that package
<ActionParsnip> sandy__: the top process in the list where most text looks the same is the one using most cpu time
<ActionParsnip> sandy__: what is its name
<sandy__> ActionParsnip i did that just trying to figure the the name
<deedub> Laptop has PCIexpress slot, Aircard is standard PCI, connected by an interface (pcie to pci). plugged in at startup device found and initialized. if unplugged and replugged system does not find. Can a manual scan and initialize be done manually? Help thanks.
<perlsyntax> does anyone know what the errors mean????
<ActionParsnip> sandy__: the list are all the processes running on you pc, the top one is the cpu heaviest
<Cryp71c> shadyabhi, I'm not using mysql anymore on this system, I'd likely just like to remove it, I think. but each time I try to open up synnaptic to flag it for removal, I get an error because the process did not complete properly the last time (because the mysql update failed)
<sandy__> root
<ActionParsnip> sandy__: you can paste the top line if you want. Makes it easier
<oCean_> perlsyntax: have some patience. If no one know, you can ask again in 10 or 15 minutes
<oCean_> *knows
<ActionParsnip> I gotta go earn some money now. Peace out kid
<ubutom_> marc__, hm, well, you could just make an image of the fresh and working install and copy it back, doesn'T take as long as a fresh install
<tomatto_> hi
<IdleOne> perlsyntax: those errors mean you need to edit your config file and give it the valid info
<Guest85256> oi
<perlsyntax> i know there right
<marc__> ubutom_, yeah I know, I should have done that a while ago :P
<tomatto_> please, how can i specify language when i am booting ubuntu live from usb flashdisk?
<Lucasbuntu> hi people
<sandy__> ActionParsnip top - 13:36:57 up 12:32,  2 users,  load average: 0.23, 0.53, 1.11
<ubutom_> marc__, heh, yeah, I could have spared myself some trouble too ;)
<perlsyntax> when i try gnome ppp i can dial out but when it bot me off.odd
<perlsyntax> i think it very odd
<winterweaver> does anyone here know how to fix the issue with nokia phones not connecting in Lucid? 2 models connected fine in 9.10 but since 10.04 nothing
<Lucasbuntu> here have brazilians?
<oCean_> !br | Lucasbuntu
<ubottu> Lucasbuntu: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Guest85256> Eu
<ubutom_> marc__, but my installs work for years, if I don't do anything stupid with it or the hd fails or anything else, maybe xbmc is the evil ;D
<Lucasbuntu> opa
<sandy__> 949 root      20   0 71720  12m 4824 S    5  1.2  12:20.98 Xorg
<Guest85256> E ai lucas como vai!
<oCean_> !english | Guest85256
<ubottu> Guest85256: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Guest85256> sou Brasileiro
<docmur_> I've tried and tried to get preseed to auto parition the drive but it never does, it stops at the screen where I select what kind of partitioning I wnat to do
<oCean_> Guest85256: stop
<docmur_> is it actually possible
<marc__> ubutom_, maybe... could be... maybe I should try mythtv...
<Pici> !br  | Guest85256
<ubottu> Guest85256: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<erer> Is it possible to install ubuntu into usb (but not like live os)?????
<Lucasbuntu> i´m using google tradutor =P
<th1> jozefk, try again the sudo apt-get update
<tomatto_> please, how can i specify language when i am booting ubuntu live from usb flashdisk?
<Lucasbuntu> here have brazilians?
<th1> jozefk, that command should have added the missing key
<c3l> erer: yes, but it will run quite slow, as its an usb
<oCean_> Lucasbuntu: this is ubuntu support, please stay on topic
<sandy__> ActionParsnip  op - 13:39:37 up 12:34,  2 users,  load average: 0.37, 0.44, 0.98
<sandy__> Tasks: 171 total,   1 running, 170 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie
<sandy__> Cpu(s):  1.1%us,  1.0%sy,  0.0%ni, 86.4%id, 11.0%wa,  0.5%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<sandy__> Mem:   1018236k total,   704856k used,   313380k free,    21124k buffers
<sandy__> Swap:  2981880k total,   190212k used,  2791668k free,   439180k cached
<FloodBot3> sandy__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<c3l> erer: google: install ubuntu on usb
<th1> Lucasbuntu, there are many in #ubuntu-br
<oCean_> sandy__: ActionParsnip left minutes ago
<shadyabhi> erer: Use Gujin
<shadyabhi> erer: Or unetbootin
<erer> they install it like live os
<Pici> !google | c3l
<ubottu> c3l: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<monkey_dust> hi all -- about setting a wlan0 static local IP address -- I searched Google for a solution but did not succeed -- hints & tips anyone?
<bosky101> i was looking at my ssd's /etc/fstab . /dev/md1 mounts to ext3, while /dev/sda3 & /dev/sdb3  mount to swap.  what does /dev/sda typically mean and why is it on swap ?
<Pici> !usb | erer
<ubottu> erer: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ubutom_> marc__, some say the windwos media center isn't that bad too, with some codecs installed, however I have xbmc on an xbox1, works great, have it just installed to test it on another box, doesn't work that good on xp for me, but there are some other mediacenter softwares out there I guess
<th1> erer, you want to do a normal install onto a usb disk? what are you installing from, USB or CD?
<sandy__> i need to figure out why my system is running really slow. tried to install avg antivirus for linux and could not get it to work
<th1> erer from CD it should be just like installing to HD
<Lucasbuntu> someone are using sis vga?
<erer> im getting grub error 17
<erer> so i tought i do it wrong way
<ubutom_> marc__, mythtv or mythbuntu is also a little difficult to install imo :)
<Lucasbuntu> i have problems to use sis vga in ubuntu
<monkey_dust> erer, check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<jozefk> th1, i think no difference: http://dpaste.com/211457/
<deedub> Anyone know how to manually initiate a hardware device scan?
<th1> erer, probably some issue where it can't find the BIOS id... you can try the Alternate installer and install from that and skip grub then use a bootable grub to install it natively, but it requires you to understand how grub works
<th1> deedub, reboot :)
<monkey_dust> deedub, try lshw (list hardware)
<deedub> That's what I'm trying to avoid.
<shadyabhi> erer: This may help http://goo.gl/eLIu
<pushpop> If you have dual monitors is there a way to set a different wallpaper on each monitor?
<Pici> erer: have you seen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent ?
<monkey_dust> deedub, try installing and using Ailurus
<Lucasbuntu> someone have a solution for the problems with SiS vga´s?
<c3l> pushpop: gnome: no. kde: yes
<monkey_dust> hi all -- about setting a wlan0 static local IP address -- I searched Google for a solution but did not succeed -- hints & tips anyone?
<Pici> !details | Lucasbuntu
<ubottu> Lucasbuntu: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<pushpop> c3l wow thanks you thats pretty shocking
<Lucasbuntu> oh ok
<shadyabhi> erer: Fix the partition order
<erer> thx pici i gonna  try it
<c3l> pushpop: if in gnome, you can create an image with eg. gimp, wher you use merge the 2 images to one large image, make sure you set the right resolutions for the images etc
<th1> jozefk, I think you maybe have a syntax error in /etc/apt/sources.list or one of the files in lists.d
<erer> yeah i will do it now
<erer> thx alll
<pushpop> c3l thats true.
<jozefk> th1, i haven't change anything manually in any of those files
<Lucasbuntu> the problem is: i no encounter ¨driver¨ for my SiS 330 Mirage, i´m using ubuntu 10.04
<c3l> pushpop: yes, it shocked me too the first time. really strange, and merging the images is a hazzle, especially if you want to change often ;p
<jozefk> i'm telling you that's because I can't change the server. actually that's what i think is the reason
<Lucasbuntu> my inglish is bad =/
<win_2_linux> <<==now has a full running ubuntu laptop from a clean install
<raven> guntberg ActionParsnip ssh -X gives me "could not open display"...
<th1> jozefk, try to remove medibuntu lines from /etc/apt/sources.list and delete any medibuntu files from /etc/apt/sources.list.d and run sudo apt-get update
<th1> jozefk, then run that long command I showed you again to add it back if the apt-get update didn't show any errors
<deedub> monkey_dust: I want to scan and initialize devices manually like the system does on startup.
<th1> Lucasbuntu, join #ubuntu-br its full of brazilian people who know how to speak portuguese
<jozefk> th1, what do you think about this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ#Flash,%20Flash%20video%20and%20Gnash
<brax> Alright, I am confused. I'm trying to set up a webserver and I can't seem to do it.
<jozefk> maybe flash is not working on PPC at all..
<th1> jozefk, forget it ;)
<th1> jozefk, I think there was a wrapper once, that would allow those plugins to be run from qemu
<Lucasbuntu> thank you th1
<oCean_> brax: better share some details ..
<brax> My setup is: a cable runs through the wall, through a filter, into the modem, which then has a wire, that leads to the wireless netgear router.
<th1> jozefk, the gnash plugins etc are very crappy in my experience and will not show many things
<LuciusMare> Hello, my 10.04 install always freezes at shutting down
<LuciusMare> At the splash screen
<airdem> usb startup disk creator is unable to use the mini.iso images?
<jozefk> th1, i can try that what you are saying but don't think so anything will change
<c3l> LuciusMare: its goot its not att boot =)
<sebsebseb> LuciusMare: right Plymouth issue
<ZykoticK9> airdem, livecd only i believe
<sebsebseb> LuciusMare: Whats boot up like? Ok?
<jozefk> maybe for PPC there is no other server actually..
<Hasufin> erUSUL: i did another modprobe aacraid and it recognized it
<airdem> ZykoticK9, is here an alternative way to make the mini.iso bootable?
<airdem> via usb stick
<ZykoticK9> airdem, not that i'm personally aware of, good luck :)
<airdem> thank you :)
<duffydack> airdem, what wy have you tried.
<brax> oCean_: I can never seem to connect to it if I did set up apache.
<LuciusMare> sebsebseb: yes, boot is ok
<sebsebseb> LuciusMare: Propritary Nivida or ATI driver installed or not?
<jozefk> gnash plays videos on youtube, by the way
<duffydack> airdem,  I use this for bootable usb images.  http://psychoticspoon.blogspot.com/2009/01/booting-multiple-livecds-from-single.html
<jozefk> maybe that's already enough..
<airdem> duffydack, i want to install it from usb. dont want to weaste a cd for 20MB
<LuciusMare> sebsebseb: no proprietary drivers even available
<sebsebseb> LuciusMare: Which card you got?
<Hasufin> erUSUL: after that change to the modules telling ubuntu to load aacraid in the initramfs worked :) thanks!
<bosky101> can someone with a SSD post their /etc/fstab please
<oCean_> brax: connect from where to where? What setup? Are apache processes running? Is it possible to connect from localhost? Is it possible to connect by ip? Give (the channel, not me) the details of what you did. Try to keep the description in one single line
<duffydack> airdem, its a bit long winded for what it is..basically just make a small partition for the loader, another for the iso, install the loader and cat the iso to the 2nd partitions. simples.
<mifritscher> hi
<LuciusMare> sebsebseb: to be honest, I have no idea, i guess an integrated one
<mifritscher> how can I debug standy-crashes?
<sandy__> i need help to figure out why my system is running really slow. tried to install avg antivirus for linux and could not get it to work
<sebsebseb> LuciusMare: so it freezes and then you got to turn the computer off using the power button yourself?
<sebsebseb> !virus | sandy__
<ubottu> sandy__: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<c3l> sandy__: dont use some crappy AV in linux, thats worthlss
<LuciusMare> sebsebseb: Yes, I am not quite sure if i am not damaging it in some way :/
<c3l> sandy__: the system will never get infected unless you run as root normally
<ubutom_> sandy__, system specs?
<sebsebseb> LuciusMare: right well
<ZykoticK9> LuciusMare, to find your gfx card use "lspci | grep -i vga" in a terminal
<sebsebseb> LuciusMare: Plymouth is used for the graphical boot up and shut down in 10.04, but there are quite a few issues with it
<sandy__> ubutom how do i get those
<maco> sandy__: c3l is forgetting the possibility that you *could* have your system infected if you go out of your way to install/run software from untrusted sources
<LuciusMare> Sorry, it's a school computer, I haven't got access to it right now, but after I will get it, what should I try?
<maco> sandy__: sticking to the Software Center is the safe way to avoid that
<sandy__> maco i dont i am very careful what i install
<maco> sandy__: good :)
<win_2_linux> i thought i was difficult for linux to get affected?
<luke-jr> sandy__: if you stick to supported software, you won't get a virus. simple as that.
<maco> win_2_linux: by automatic means, sure
<airdem> what pkg do i have to install for nvidia drivers? there are so much of them
<maco> win_2_linux: but by user-did-something-bad...
<luke-jr> win_2_linux: you can get infected if you try to do something stupid
<sandy__> maco the only on line game i play is evony
<brax> Okay, I have it installed on the desktop. I can connect by localhost. One thing that hampers me is that my ISP doesn't support static IP's. And my LAN addresses aren't 192.168.*, they're 10.0.*.
<c3l> maco: who is evil enough to run non-free software?
<maco> win_2_linux: ther'es no patch for gullibility. if someone lies to a user and says "run this its really fun" and they're gullible enough...
<ubutom_> sandy__, things like processor type, amount of ram, hd-space, etc
<sebsebseb> sandy__: you don't need anti virus unless your going to be passing on files to Windows,  As long as you stay with trusted software sources, so the Ubuntu repos or offical websites, should be alright.
<brax> The weird thing is, I can connect to the modem AND the router via a web browser, and they both have port forwarding options.
<LuciusMare> sebsebseb: Sorry, it's a school computer, I haven't got access to it right now, but after I will get it, what should I try?
<sebsebseb> LuciusMare: you can disable the graphical plymouth boot up, that may help with shut down as well
<c3l> maco: itd  be unethical and immoral =
<win_2_linux> i don't listen to people
<ubutom_> sandy__, should bes omewhere in the menus, fail atm to find it
<sebsebseb> LuciusMare: its a lap top yeah?
<LuciusMare> sebsebseb: no, a school desktop
<ZykoticK9> airdem, is one of the options Recommended?  use Current if you can.
<maco> win_2_linux, sandy__: http://www.slideshare.net/macoafi/security-4484394  <-- the non-virus security things normal people still have to think about on linux
<maco> c3l: yet phishing sites still exist
<maco> c3l: oh you mean running proprietary software?
<maco> c3l: it could be a bash script.. not closed, can be read fine...except for the bit where most people cant read bash scripts
<sandy__> ok now 1 last problem since i updated to ubuntu 10.4 i cant open windows at all. it is still duel boot  but windows just wont open
<sebsebseb> LuciusMare: turning the computer off using the power button with Ubuntu should be alright, since the computer knows its going to shut down.  and I tend to do this with this computer, and its still working fine since March 2007, or whenever it was bought
<c3l> maco: well the repos are being checked for malicious code
<sebsebseb> LuciusMare: well using another distro on here now, but same thing when it comes to turning off
<tomatto_> please, how can i specify language when i am booting ubuntu live from usb flashdisk?
<maco> c3l: which is why i say to use them
<sebsebseb> LuciusMare: its if you turn it off using the actsual plug switch, that you could probably do damage to the computer, as far as I know
<c3l> maco: oh :D then I guess we agree on every point
<maco> c3l: but you could find a script online or get an email that tells you to run something...and if you're gullible do it... and even if that script is human readable, it may not be readable to *you* as the user if its in a language you dont know
<LuciusMare> sebsebseb: well, a thing is ACPI shutdown, when the button sends a signal to computer to run it's shutdown sequence, and another thing is this brutal holding the power button until it shuts off, which i am forced to do
<sebsebseb> LuciusMare: right, but  I tend to turn this computer off,  by holding down the power button :)  and  its  still working fine after all this time
<LuciusMare> oh, okay :)
<maco> sebsebseb: that is called luck
<sebsebseb> maco: yes maybe
<monkey_dust> how do I know if Plymouth is on or off and what is the difference with GDM?
<sebsebseb> LuciusMare: however in your case it crashes when its meant to be shutting down,  so it really does know its meant to be going off :D
<LuciusMare> It does crash? :D
<sebsebseb> LuciusMare: probably just the theme crashing or something,  so  maybe the text boot instead of Plymouth theme, will help,  but thats a bit ugly
<sebsebseb> LuciusMare: basically it would show a black screen, untill the  log in screen shows.  and text when it wants to show for boot up and shut down.
<LuciusMare> sebsebseb: all that matters is, if it will work, thank you, i will try it :)
<LuciusMare> bye
<sebsebseb> silly people who leave, before  can even tell them, how to do something. ah well
<c3l> maco: youre right, you must have the assumption of that the general public being more or less stupid =)
<sebsebseb> monkey_dust: Plymouth is the graphical boot up and shut down, so its there by default in 10.04.  GDM is the default log in screen for Ubuntu.
<rokon> hello
<maco> c3l: ignorant, not stupid. ignorance is curable (ie, they could /learn/ to read scripts and code)
<monkey_dust> sebsebseb, how do I disable plymouth?
<sebsebseb> monkey_dust: (well being more exact GDM 2 since 9.10, which sadly isn't as good as the old version)
<ZykoticK9> tomatto_, i've never had to change languages before myself, but is the language you're looking for one of the 7 available on the livecd?  http://www.ubuntu.com/project/derivatives you might have to install the language support you are looking for.  good luck.
<sebsebseb> monkey_dust: why do you want to disable Plymouth whats the issue?
<monkey_dust> sebsebseb, I want to boost my system
<c3l> maco: truetrue
<sebsebseb> monkey_dust: no disabling Plymouth, probably won't help to speed it up
<sebsebseb> monkey_dust: plus you can't 100% properly disable it anyway, since how its bundled into the sysetm
<ZykoticK9> monkey_dust, plymouth aims to streamline the boot process and allows faster booting
<sebsebseb> monkey_dust: well you if you take a load of system stuff with it, that should be there
<sebsebseb> can if
<th1> jozefk, that qemu wrapper thing I rememered, there's something about it here but maybe it's a starting point for you: http://www.yellowdog-board.com/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=4667&start=45
<sandy__> ubutum i found the cpu info what info do you want to know
<ubutom_> sandy__, was just asking about the specs of your pc, since it may be related to an old cpu or insufficient ram that your system is slow
<sebsebseb> ubutom_:  sandy__ or not enough SWAP space
<sebsebseb> ubutom_:  sandy__  or needing a lighter desktop envirionment / window manager
<ubutom_> sebsebseb, yep, exactly :)
<sandy__> swap space is 2911 MiB show 94% free
<DarkNemesis_> in lucid how do i use tor for everything EXCEPT https:// ?
<Guest7787> how to add ''copy'' ''paste'' ''cut''  shortcuts  ?
<airdem> DarkNemesis, you have to tell every app that it should use proxy
<ubutom_> DarkNemesis, I think that is set in privoxy config file
<sandy__> sebsebseb where do i get a lighter desktop envirioment/window manager?
<airdem> 8118
<jozefk> th1, also, maybe chromium works with html5 videos instead of flash :) thanks for link anyway. will check it
<Whisky`> KDE question but everyone on Kubuntu is quiet; KBluetooth was greyed out so I quit it, how do I start it again?
<sandy__> sebsebseb i cant get windows to open at all to do any thing there.
<SlidingHorn> sandy__ you can get them from the repos using apt-get.  LXDE is *great* for low resource machines
<sebsebseb> SlidingHorn: How much RAM do you have? Which version of Windows do you have?
<sebsebseb> SlidingHorn: uhmm no thats a bit wrong
<sebsebseb> SlidingHorn: the command I mean
<sebsebseb> more like very wrong. since sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<SlidingHorn> wasn't giving an actual command..just stating a program name
<mouse> My mouse cursor stays white no matter what color or size I change it to.  Anyone know how to fix this small annoyance?
<sebsebseb> sandy__: don't install stuff like that just yet, lets find out a bit more about your computer first
<Whisky`> anyone?
<Gold-Shadow> hi
<Kristopher424> I need to console into an HP ProCurve Switch.  Is there a good GUI app or what is the best way to do that??
<sebsebseb> sandy__: How much RAM?  Which version of Windows does it run?  How old is the computer?
<sandy__> sebsebseb i am not sure on ram win 98 is what i put on it. it had vista i didnt like it so put 98 on it
<sebsebseb> sandy__: oh
<Gold-Shadow> i want to know how to add 'copy' in Keyboard shortcut ? plz
<monkey_dust> sebsebseb, thanks for the tips
<sebsebseb> sandy__: Which version of Vista did it come with?  When did you put 98 on?  Windows 98 hasn't been supported by Microsoft for years now.
<sebsebseb> monkey_dust: np
<sebsebseb> sandy__: Which Windows programs do you want to run?
<sandy__> sebsebseb about 1 month ago before i updated to ubuntu 10.4
<sandy__> sebsebseb i dont i wanted to go in to windows and clean a bunch of stuff out
<Venim> hi guys, i'm having an issue with my graphics card
<Venim> i just got my ATI card back from RMA
<Gold-Shadow> i want to know how to add 'copy' in Keyboard shortcut ? plz
<Venim> and i'm trying to replace the backup nvidia card i had in it
<Venim> but when i start up, even though i've installed the ATI drivers, ubuntu starts up in low graphics mode
<Venim> saying it can't load the nvidia kernel module
<henriquev> can someone please tell me the default value at datadir in /etc/mysql/my.cnf ?
<sebsebseb> sandy__: right, but you shoudn't be using Windows 98 now online,  since it hasn't been supported by Micrsooft for years.  However you could virtual machine it inside Ubuntu, and keep the virtual machine offline for security reasons, and run some Windows apps,  if you can't get them working in Wine or find good enough alternatives
<brandon> I installed Ubuntu on a new laptop and installed the Broadcom STA wireless driver, it works fine, however everytime I boot I have to re "enable wireless" by right clicking on the network applet
<sandy__> sebsebseb in fact if i can run linux without windows on this system tell me how to take windows out and i will
<airdem> is "shutdown -h now" save to run within the desktop enviroment?
<airdem> i mean will ubuntu shut down correctly?
<airdem> or what is the best way for a timed shutdown?
<sandy__> sebsebseb what is wine?
<sebsebseb> !wine | sandy__
<ubottu> sandy__: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> sandy__: and now days I guess it can run most of the apps that Windows 98 can run
<malikeye|123> man network manager keeps dropping my connection and bouncing between to different WAP's
<malikeye|123> :(
<sandy__> sebsebseb ok but can i just get rid of windows would that help
<pushpop> hi all whats the easiest way to share a drive on ubuntu with a windows computer?
<sebsebseb> sandy__: not to speed up Ubuntu no
<ChogyDan> my video module is not being built.  Anyone know why?
<sebsebseb> sandy__: also if  Ubuntu is being slow,  virtual machines are out at the moment I guess.
<sebsebseb> sandy__: Vista needs at least 1GB RAM for I think all versions, except the starter edition for the developeing world, that can only run like three apps at once
<Gold-Shadow> how to add 'copy' in Keyboard shortcut
<sebsebseb> sandy__: my computer here is only 1GB RAM, and works fine
<brandon> I installed Ubuntu on a new laptop and installed the Broadcom STA wireless driver, it works fine, however everytime I boot I have to re "enable wireless" by right clicking on the network applet. How do I make it automatically be enabled?
<sandy__> sebsebseb ok  i think this one is bare min for vista
<sebsebseb> sandy__: Which version of Vista did it come with any idea?  Basic?  Home Premium?
<shishire> where can I find the ./configure line for a prebuilt package?  I need to rebuild a package with an additional option, but I want to maintain the same configure line if at all possible.
<sandy__> sebsebseb home
<monkey_dust> hi all -- about setting a wlan0 static local IP address -- I searched Google for a solution but did not succeed -- hints & tips anyone?
<erUSUL> shishire: ask in #ubuntu-motu ...
<sebsebseb> sandy__: Home Premium ok, so yeah you'll have at least 1GB RAM, and Ubuntu should be working quite well really
<sebsebseb> sandy__: How did you install Ubuntu?  The guided install on the Live CD?
<sandy__> sebsebseb ok then it has to be just the app i was running.
<sebsebseb> sandy__: which app were you running?
<sandy__> sebsebseb an on line game
<erUSUL> monkey_dust: with network manager ? right click on the applet chopose edit connections
<sebsebseb> sandy__: ah yes Flash
<sebsebseb> sandy__: yes Flash in Firefox in Ubuntu,  and things can get slow at the moment
<sandy__> sebsebseb yes flash is involved and since it updated it slowed way down
<sebsebseb> sandy__: updated from the repos?  the update manager in Ubuntu?
<sandy__> sebsebseb adobe
<monkey_dust> erUSUL, I mean manually, in /etc/network/interfaces
<sebsebseb> sandy__: you installed an update yourself from the Adobe website?
<erUSUL> monkey_dust: wpa2 ?
<sandy__> sebsebseb no through the manger in ubuntu
<sebsebseb> sandy__: ok
<sandy__> sebsebseb should i do a reinstall would that maybe help.
<monkey_dust> erUSUL, simple WEP security
<erUSUL> monkey_dust: http://wiki.debian.org/WiFi/HowToUse
<sebsebseb> sandy__: well soon Firefox wil run plugins in another proccess, so if they crash or whatever the whole browser won't just mess up
<Gold-Shadow> how to add 'copy' in Keyboard shortcut ?
<sebsebseb> sandy__: re installing Flash might help
<frank>  1 Abbraccio  A TuTTi . . . .  Ciao AmiCi Di >>>  #ubuntu <<<  SoNo CoN Voi   
<sebsebseb> sandy__: also there are loads of other browsers that you can use in Ubuntu, where Flash will probably work fine
<sandy__> sebsebseb ok i will try that. last question what about win not opening at all
<sebsebseb> sandy__: I guess a Grub 2 issue of some sort
<erUSUL> monkey_dust: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch05.en.html#_the_wireless_lan_interface_with_wep
<sandy__> sebsebseb there is? i was not aware of that. thank you.
<sebsebseb> sandy__: Konqueror is my favourite secondary browser after Firefox,  and its really fast as well
<sebsebseb> sandy__: Epiphany and Galeon are ok as well
<sebsebseb> !browsers | sandy__
<ubottu> sandy__: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<fr1sco> i like konqueror as a file browser too
<sandy__> sebsebseb it worked fine until i loaded the ubuntu update of 10.4
<sebsebseb> fr1sco: yeah same here, but I don't tend to use it as one
<wrapster> fstop doent detect my canon camera on lucid -64
<fr1sco> sebsebseb: right, unless it's needed
<wrapster> any ideas guys?
<sandy__> sebsebseb after that i cant get win to open at all. still shows duel boot but win wont boot
<sebsebseb> fr1sco: and they replaced Konqueror with Dolphin as the default file manager in KDE, and yeah Dolphin is nice as well :)
<sebsebseb> sandy__: yes a Grub 2 issue probably
<sebsebseb> sandy__: however your not meant to be running WIndows 98 like that anyway
<fr1sco> sebsebseb: eh, i could take it or leave it but it's not bad
<sebsebseb> sandy__: not anymore
<sandy__> sebsebseb any way to fix it?
<sebsebseb> sandy__: I even did virtual machines with a not that technical woman, about three or four weeks ago,  told her how to do it through IRC, and she seemed to be quite impressed
<sebsebseb> sandy__: if you want Windows,  well thats a great way to do it,  fine for basically all apps except 3D apps
<MaJic_NinJa> cool there is a new vlc for Win/linux/Mac out http://www.videolan.org/   very very nice :)
<sebsebseb> !virtualbox | sandy__
<ubottu> sandy__: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<sandy__> sebsebseb i dont do 3d apps
<sebsebseb> sandy__: both are free as in price
<sebsebseb> sandy__: and you could have Windows 98 and have it offline for securtiy reasons :) and yeah
<sebsebseb> sandy__: Which Windows programs do you want to run?
<sandy__> sebsebseb just enough to clean some of them out and make room. thats it .
<sebsebseb> sandy__: you can delete the Windows 98 partition using the Ubuntu Live CD
<sebsebseb> sandy__: which means getting rid of Windows 98
<fr1sco> win98, r u playing wolfenstein? :)
<thune3> brandon: you might *try* adding a "lease {\n interface "wlan0";\n fixed-address <your address>;\n }\n" section to /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<sebsebseb> fr1sco: no she/he put it on since didn't like Vista
<sandy__> sebsebseb is that the one we made on line?
<fr1sco> ahh
<brandon> I ended up installing wicd
<brandon> it seems to work fine
<brandon> thanks
<sebsebseb> sandy__: the one we made?
<sandy__> sebsebseb my sister made it on line at ubuntu and i installed it
<sebsebseb> sandy__: the Ubuntu Live CD is the desktop CD,  that you used to install Ubuntu from, and theres the bootable Live CD session on it
<multi_io> I'm printing simple websites here, and they take some 7 minutes per page to print.
<multi_io> this sucks.
<Gold-Shadow> how to add 'copy' in Keyboard shortcut ?
<Guest28495> multi_io, what?
<sebsebseb> !livecd | sandy__
<ubottu> sandy__: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<sandy__> sebsebseb ok so if i run it again i can clean out win and do away with the part.?
<sebsebseb> sandy__: yes
<Guest28495> multi_io, y
<sebsebseb> sandy__: and then you could make another data partition for Ubuntu to use
<sebsebseb> sandy__: or re size your Ubuntu partition, which will probably go fine, but always a slight chance of dataloss
<multi_io> I have a Brother HL-5270DN printer, I'm using brother's deb packages for it and the normal cups setup (no special setups or anything)
<sandy__> sebsebseb ok great i will do that thank you so very much for the help
<sebsebseb> sandy__: or you could make
<sebsebseb> sandy__: a seperate /home partition
<sebsebseb> sandy__: right now you probably got  /  swap and Windows 98
<sebsebseb> sandy__: well yes if you did the guided install on the Live CD
<sebsebseb> !home | sandy__
<ubottu> sandy__: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<multi_io> I use chrome and go to e.g. http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/TerraTec and print that site. the job hangs in the queue for half an hour or so, with a page coming out of the printer every 6 or 7 minutes.
<sebsebseb> sandy__: now I  set those up before installing, never done it afterwoulds, but apparnatly not that difficult to do afterwoulds
<multi_io> no great CPU usage by any process during that.
<Guest28495> multi_io, does it work with windows
<sandy__> sebsebseb ok i will run the disc i remember partions on it so i will try that . thanks
<sebsebseb> sandy__: so you don't even want to run Windows programs?
<multi_io> Guest28495: no windows on this machine. other people can print on the printer with windows just fine. even I could some time ago iirc.
<sebsebseb> sandy__: anyway its system > administration > partition editor
<sebsebseb> sandy__: on the Live CD, where you can do stuff with the partitions, and it will show you what it wil do, before pressing apply as well
<sandy__> sebsebseb since i started with linux it has everything i need to run and i like it a lot better.
<multi_io> seems the problem is quite common.
<multi_io> cupsd runs gs internally I see.
<multi_io> should it do that?
<sandy__> sebsebseb thank you i will do that after i back up my files. thanks for all the help
<sebsebseb> sandy__: ok good :)  ,but  Ubuntu does not =  Linux,  its just one of many distributions/distros  :)  http://www.distrowatch.com
<henriquev> I have problems with a fresh install of MySQL. I tried to remove it completely with apt-get purge mysql-server, but it doesn't remove some stuff (at least the /etc/mysql files). How do I fix it?
<sebsebseb> sandy__: ok no problem, you're welcome :)
<sandy__> sebsebseb i know but i like ubuntu so i will stay with them. they had every i do covered. thanks and you have a good day
<sebsebseb> sandy__: 99% of the apps that run on Ubuntu run in the other desktop Linux distros as well :)
<Testerx> short question, how to toggle the "Boot Flag" in the Installer for Raid Partition ?
<ZykoticK9> henriquev, does running "sudo apt-get -f install" have any affect?
<sandy__> thanks
<henriquev> ZykoticK9: no
<ZykoticK9> henriquev, oh so it's not a broken package, just config files?
<henriquev> ZykoticK9: either config files or data files, I'm unsure
<Guest28495> maybe
<Testerx> short question, how to toggle the "Boot Flag" in the Installer for Raid Partition ? Enter doesnt seem to have an effect ???
<ZykoticK9> henriquev, i'm not even sure "purge" will remove config/data files that you have modified
<henriquev> I guess it won't
<Testerx> short question, how to toggle the "Boot Flag" in the Installer for Raid Partition ? Enter doesnt seem to have an effect ??? nobody ?
<thune3> henriquev: mysql-server is just a "meta-package", this command should show you the real package:  apt-cache depends mysql-server
<Cpt_Zyph> hey guys i have a friend i'm trying to help him with a install but seems like the 2nd system he is trying with the new desktop release
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: oh
<Cpt_Zyph> i was told to return when i knew what video card he had.. its a ASUS N-760GS GeForcue card..
<toxicFork> hi
<bjorr> Does anyone know how the fuck you configure "polkit"
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: uhmm well if 10.04 doesn't work well on there try 9.10 or something, I guess
<ZykoticK9> Testerx, i'm not really certain what the status of LiveCD RAID is, you MAY require the ALT cd?  good luck man, i don't use raid so am no help.
<Guest28495> looks like linux still isnt for noobs
<sebsebseb> !language | bjorr
<ubottu> bjorr: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sebsebseb> Guest28495: yes and no
<bjorr> Im sorry it is driving me insane
<sebsebseb> Guest28495: depends on the user, and their hardware
<Cpt_Zyph> is there a cd that  has low video settings so he can
<maco> Guest28495: that doesnt make sense. at some point *every* happy linux user was a new linux user
<Cpt_Zyph> well i dont want to becuase he wants to learn ubuntu but he is a pc tardo.. and the federoa  has a low video install that will prob work but i know he wants ubuntu and i as well want to learn a different distro i read good things about it so ya
<Njh> does anyone know how to force install an older version from apt-get on the terminal
<Testerx> short question, how to toggle the "Boot Flag" in the Installer for Raid Partition ? Enter doesnt seem to have an effect ??? nobody ? <<<<<
<Cpt_Zyph> does 9.1 have better GeForce support.. as i know older distros had hard time with my nvidia chip cards..
<om26er> Cpt_Zyph, alternate cd maybe?
<Monika> Cpt_Zyph on the normal install CD you can press I think F3 or maybe it's F4
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: Ubuntu can be pretty bad with lap top hardware, when other distros are better, and sometimes the other way round.
<Monika> look at the bottom of the screen
<ZykoticK9> Njh, for the most part multiple versions are not really available (exceptions being backports and stuff)
<Monika> there you can choose options like low video then
<maco> Cpt_Zyph: the alternate cd can install regardless of crap graphics support. the installed system will offer a low graphics mode at boot if thats all it can do
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: try whatever distro you want, put on what works best I guess
<Njh> ZykoticK9: these are personal debs
<Cpt_Zyph> ya i was going to ask if htere is an alternate live version
<maco> Testerx: space bar?
<ZykoticK9> Njh, use dpkg to install them
<pushpop> What is the easiest way to share files from ubuntu to windows?
<sebsebseb> !alternate | Cpt_Zyph
<ubottu> Cpt_Zyph: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Cpt_Zyph> its a desktop
<maco> Cpt_Zyph: no, the alternate cd is the text install
<Testerx> @Marco; i tried that was well
<Testerx> doesnt work
<Cpt_Zyph> http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?item=N82E16814121020 this is the card in his system
<Njh> ZykoticK9: i set up 3 repos and i want to be able to choose which version using apt-get or do i have to go into synaptic
<Guest28495> maco, new users need something that just works
<Cpt_Zyph> Monika u said hit F3 on normal cd boot.. whats that for limited video?
<ZykoticK9> Njh, ahh - that would require pinning, not sure how that works, good luck
<Cpt_Zyph> and thank you guys for the sugestions
<c3l> Njh: the latest version is always chosen automatically
<maco> Guest28495: and mostly linux does... but you make the false assumption that new != technophile
<Njh> c3l: yah  i know, but i want to be able to choose which one to install, even if i have to use like a force command or something
<maco> Guest28495: im sorry, the false assumption that new != technical
<maco> Guest28495: you can be new and technical, could be using it 10 years and not very technical at all... newness and technical skill dont really align
<c3l> Njh: you want to use an older version than the latest stable release?
<Monika> Cpt_Zyph yes, look at the bottom of the screen
<henriquev> thune3: ok
<maco> (just like age/skill, gender/skill, etc)
<c3l> Njh: I hope you have a good reason
<sebsebseb> Guest28495: quite a lot of not that technical people, get on rather well with Ubuntu
<Monika> it's like F1 language, F2 keyboard, F3 or F4 something with video
<sebsebseb> Guest28495: as long as they don't get hardware issues,  or have/find someone to help with that
<noric> Having a stupid sed problem.  Trying to remove trailing asterisks preceeded by a space from a line.    's/(.*) \**$/'
<thune3> henriquev: actually the relevant packages to *maybe* purge are: mysql-client-5.1 mysql-server-core-5.1 mysql-client-5.1
<noric> why doesn't that work?
<Njh> c3l: well the newer versions go into my testing and the "older" versions go into the stable, so technically the newer versions are in testing
<ToraToraTora> Hello, I got 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller with VGA and DVI/HDMI out connectors. VGA works. Trying to get HDMI to work. lshw gives me display:1 UNCLAIMED Am I missing driver?
<lskdlsd> getting grub error 23 error while parsing numberr after editing menu.lst
<rgoytacaz> Silly question, I'm using Ubuntu with Gnome, and I want to create a shortcut to a .sh script, so it will open up the program. Just adding the .sh script as the command isnt working.
<lskdlsd> I installed ubuntu into usd stick
<noric> rgoytacaz, you need to flag the file as exectuable.  chmod +u myfile
<thune3> henriquev: sorry these: mysql-server-5.1 mysql-server-core-5.1 mysql-client-5.1
<Cpt_Zyph> Monika ok i'm notn there i'm help'n em over the phone so .. i'll try to walk em through that i hope when i get home i can try i tout on my spare virus simulator machine etc. .. thank you
<pushpop> What is the easiest way to share files from ubuntu to windows?
<noric> rgoytacaz, after that, creating a shortcut in nautilus will launch it
<noric> pushpop, dropbox.
<rgoytacaz> hmm k :)
<ZykoticK9> rgoytacaz, is there a "run in terminal" option in the shortcut creator?
<pushpop> noric these would be very large files?
<noric> rgoytacaz, also google "shebang"
<sebsebseb> !samba | pushpop
<ubottu> pushpop: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<c3l> Njh: then fix that issue
<Cryp71c> Does synaptic write out an activity or error log anywhere/
<noric> pushpop, shared NTFS drive
<pushpop> noric I want to share a drive on my Ubuntu box
<noric> pushpop, Oh over the network. See the bot
<henriquev> thune3: it's working fine now (just needed the mysql-server-5.0 actually), tanks.
<noric> !samba | pushpop
<ubottu> pushpop: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<rgoytacaz> noric: didnt work :(
<noric> Any sed ninjas around?
<rgoytacaz> ZykoticK9: yes, but that doesn't work either
<sebsebseb> pushpop: Ubuntu and other Desktop Linux distros,  can read and write to a Windows partition in the computer,  no problem, or well useaully, as long as Windows shut it down properly.
<noric> rgoytacaz, google shebang lines.  put a line like this at the top of the script:   #!/usr/bin/env bash
<Pici> noric: perhaps, but you may get a better response in #bash or #regex
<jojolabel> Hello!! Love from Normandy !
<noric> Pici, ty
<Testerx> short question, how to toggle the "Boot Flag" in the Installer for Raid Partition ? Enter doesnt seem to have an effect ??? 2 TB drives ? No matter what i press, no change.
<multi_io> looks like firefox prints much faster than chrome here.
<sebsebseb> multi_io: Yay :)  Firefox :)
<multi_io> sebsebseb: yeah, but it's slow otherwise :P
<sebsebseb> multi_io: Firefox 4 will be quite a bit faster I think
<rgoytacaz> noric: did, still nothing.
<sebsebseb> multi_io: also if you care so much about speed give Konqueror a try :)
<pkkm> How to copy an entire partition from one disk to another?
<delinquentme> i just got a popup about restricted drivers.. ie non openware drivers ... how do i enable these?
<noric> rgoytacaz, still here?
<sebsebseb> !backup | pkkm
<ubottu> pkkm: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<noric> rgoytacaz, run this fragment, be sure to replace myscript with your actual file name, and be wary of myscript.new which is supposed to look like that
<sebsebseb> pkkm: and http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/tutorials/7096/
<noric> rgoytacaz, echo '#!/bin/bash' | cat - myscript.sh > myscript.new.sh ; chmod u+x myscript.new.sh ; mv myscript.new.sh myscript.sh
<sebsebseb> !cloning | pkkm
<ubottu> pkkm: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<ToraToraTora> How can I fix intel HDMI out? It gives me only clone mode!
<BluesKaj> ToraToraTora, isn't that a feature in the graphics card settings ?
<c3l> ToraToraTora: HDMI is very unsupported when it comes to free standards etc. im not sure about your case. but just telling  you that audio over HDMI is close to impossible, especially nvidia
<ToraToraTora> It's integrated intel chip
<BluesKaj> c3l, if you you have dvi output , you might be able to use that with hdmi at the other end . I use one on my nvidia7600gt to my plasma tv.
<rohan> wasn't ubuntu 8.04 onwards supposed to receive latest versions of firefox from upstream (3.6.4) last week?
<rohan> was the plan dropped?
<rohan> i'm talking about https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-new-firefox-support-model
<ToraToraTora> X crashes if I try to use other than clone mode
<BluesKaj> sorry I meant to direct the above to, ToraToraTora
<glenneth> hello
<glenneth> How can I check what videocard I am using?
<rohan> glenneth: lspci
<glenneth> lspci or something? it's agp. =\
<glenneth> thx
<BluesKaj> lspci | grep VGA
<sebsebseb> rohan: 8.04 yes,  8.10 no,  9.04 yes,  and I guess 9.10  will get one as well
<glenneth> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] (rev 01)
<ToraToraTora> So you you are saying don't bother using linux as HTPC
<glenneth> Does this work with fglrx in ubuntu? sorry i am very new.
<rohan> sebsebseb: any idea when is it going to happen? firefox 3.6.4 is out
<sebsebseb> rohan: soon I guess
<BluesKaj> ToraToraTora,  unfortunately it happens that wife's pc has the 7600 gt with dvi out running vista
<BluesKaj> glenneth, type your ati radeon 9200 in the pacjage manager search , see what drivers are applicable
<lachouffe> hi ! is it possible to redriect the mic to the speaker using alsa+pulse audio ?
<yahto> hi, how can i configure the synaptic touchpad if the xorg.conf is now inexistant?
<Agan_squiddy> hi, if i want to add lines into /etc/rc.local, what is the recommended way to do that? is it to place the lines above the exit0, or is it under?
<glenneth> how do i safely test Xorg using newly built ATI driver?
<Kalidarn> does anyone know why anjuta is telling me" **Error**: You must have `glib' installed."
<rohan> Agan_squiddy: above
<Kalidarn> that is installed, and works when not trying to compile a file in it
<Kalidarn> both libglib2.0-0 and libc6 are installed which is what http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84814 recommended
<Agan_squiddy> rohan, ok i added the lines above the exit0 line, but i found no effects. seems like ubuntu didnt execute the lines during startup. how come?
<BluesKaj> yahto, http://ubuntulinux.co.in/blog/ubuntu/ubuntu-9-10/xorg-conf-file-create-on-ubuntu-9-10/
<yahto> thank you BluesKaj
<Jordan_U> yahto: You can still create an Xorg.conf and it will be used.
<BluesKaj> yahto, np
<pianohacker1> I'm having trouble getting apache2 on lucid to start on boot. I've run update-rc.d apache2 defaults
<Kalidarn> oh nevermind i was missing dev packages
<pianohacker> I'm guessing something in the upstart->sysvinit compatibility bridge is broken, but I don't know what
<glenneth> hello!
<augustl> can someone point me to a guide to creating a bootable usb stick for ubuntu 10.04 64 bit? Neither unetbootin or the usb-creator (running on Arch Linux) seems to create a bootable stick.
<glenneth> http://pastebin.com/6mE6s8uT   :::: This pastebin includes my error for DRI not working due to kernel module version mismatch. How do I fix this?
<pianohacker> augustl: Are you sure your computer can boot from usb?
<augustl> pianohacker: yeah, that's how I installed Arch in the first place
<augustl> it simply does not show up when booting
<augustl> oh, this is interesting
<augustl> the windows method mentioned on http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download didn't work for 64 bit a month ago or so
<augustl> seems to have been updated, I'll try that from my windows box
<azeryu> root@homebox:/# uname -r 2.6.27-gandi-2777
<azeryu> when i do root@homebox:/# uname -r 2.6.27-gandi-2777
<r000t> Why is Python's URLLIB2 stuck on a proxy I used with a browser?
<azeryu> i got this kernel
<azeryu> is that normal ?
<druntar> Hello room I'm having a weird sound issue and I'm pretty new to linux. I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 and my sound just stops working randomly, and will sometimes only work through headphones, but either way the only way I can seem to get it working again is to reboot the machine
<darolu> A friend has a notebook with WinXP installed, it doesn't boot so chkdsk or reinstall is needed, it has no CD-drive so I plan to boot WinXP installer from a USB flashdrive, I have WinXP CD, I'm creating a .iso file of it to use later on the usb flash drive. Can I use the Bootdisk creator app with winxp as with any linux distro? or do I need another app?
<druntar> I'm running the 32-bit standard release
<azeryu> i got ubuntu 10.04
<azeryu> when i uname -r i got this : 2.6.27-gandi-2777
<azeryu> is that normal ?
<glenneth> http://pastebin.com/6mE6s8uT   :::: This pastebin includes my error for DRI not working due to kernel module version mismatch. How do I fix this?
<azeryu> how to replace to ubuntu original kerneL ?
<lachouffe> hi ! is it possible to redriect the mic to the speaker using alsa+pulse audio ?
<druntar> Anyone have any idea what the issue may be?
<jwm123> hello, can someone advise me on creating a start usb stick for a meego .img file?
<augustl> darolu: I'm sure you can use unetbootin to create bootable xp usb sticks
<RedNifre> Where to prevent XChat from joining #ubuntu on startup?
<darolu> azeryu: go to Synaptic and search for linux-image, install it and then boot from it (selecting it on grub), running sudo update-grub may be necesary
<Zahak> hello, people!
<jwm123> i'm working from lucid ubuntu
<augustl> darolu: nvm, you can't ;)
<augustl> darolu: I take it you googled for booting xp install from usb stick?
<darolu> augustl: OK, I wonder if I simply dump the iso to the flashdrive would work
<augustl> darolu: unless microsoft did something special with the iso (or whoever created the iso), most likely not
<darolu> augustl: yes of course, but a "bazillion" of results for windows show up, none for linux :(
<augustl> darolu: a bootable CD image won't boot properly on a usb stick.
<augustl> I'm not sure why, but that's how it is ;)
<tgillespie> hi all, I just updated to ubuntu 10.04, but the bootsplash is not working. I'm using the intel driver, but the modesetting doesn't seem to be happening until just before the X server starts, anyone know what's up?
<jwm123> i tried running unetbootin but not successfully
<guntbert> RedNifre: go to xchat/network list, select freenode, edit
<guntbert> remove it from "favourite channels"
<RedNifre> guntbert: There's no #ubuntu listed there.
<erik__> Hey Room I'm having a pretty weird sound issue. I'm new to Linux and need some help. I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 32-bit and used the standard ISO. The sound works sometimes but then it will just cut completely out or will only work through headphones. So far the only way I can get it working again is to reboot the computer. Any advice or anything?
<erUSUL> jwm123: if it is a img file i'd say use dd « sudo dd if=file.img of=/dev/sdx »
<thune3> lachouffe: redirecting sound almost always has an unusable delay. If your using the mic and speakers in the same card, there is sometimes a "capture-feedback" option in alsamixer or gnome-alsamixer. This feed the input straight to the output in the soundcard.
<augustl> pianohacker: want a protip? Make sure you didn't disable USB boot in the BIOS :)
<guntbert> RedNifre: maybe you have the network as "ubuntu server"
<azeryu> darolu: i got several package i don't know what to choose ?
<erUSUL> jwm123: make sure you used the correct /dev/sd file
<erik__> I also have a question about getting my laptops webcam and microphone to work on the tinychat website
<augustl> should have noticed that the activity light didn't flicker
<darolu> azeryu: the one that says "linux-image-2.6.32-22-generic" or "linux-image-2.6.32-21-generic"
<lordppm_> how to make openoffice to use dark theme?
<erik__> Hello?
<VCoolio> lordppm_: you can't, is stupidly hardcoded; use a light theme for it
<tgillespie> ok, it seems that plymouth isn't in my initramfs, how do I configure it so that it is?
<lachouffe> thune3, oh thanks for the answer, do you know if pulse audio support it also ?
<RedNifre> guntbert: No, I mean, there is FreeNode in the Network list and I can click edit. But there is no #ubuntu in the window that opens when I click edit on FReeNode.
<darolu> !hello | erik__
<ubottu> erik__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<erik__> Hey Room I'm having a pretty weird sound issue. I'm new to Linux and need some help. I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 32-bit and used the standard ISO. The sound works sometimes but then it will just cut completely out or will only work through headphones. So far the only way I can get it working again is to reboot the computer. Any advice or anything?
<augustl> I'm currently in the Ubuntu installer. Can I access some sort of root shell from there?
<RedNifre> guntbert: Oh, you are right
<augustl> want to do some stuff before install starts (rename a folder namely)
<RedNifre> I didn't see "Ubuntu Servers" because it's not sorted alphabetically.
<guntbert> RedNifre:  :-)  they are the same network under different names
<RedNifre> I'm actually confused now. Is this freenode or ubuntu? XChat shows that I'm connected to freenode, is this wrong?
<RedNifre> ah
<RedNifre> confusing
<augustl> yay, I can just change tty
<RedNifre> Especially that "Ubuntu Servers" lists #ubuntu as a favorite and "Freenode" doesn't.
<RedNifre> But thank you for that.
<darolu> RedNifre: freenode.net is the server that handles all the channels, like #ubuntu (this one)
<thune3> lachouffe: i don't know, i've never seen it in pulse. i would install gnome-alsamixer and look there.
<guntbert> RedNifre: you're welcome :-)
<kchang> Hello.  I am new to Ubuntu and I am not sure whether this is the best place to ask some noobie questions...
<RFleming> Greetings!
<RFleming> How can I diagnose my LVM VG?
<cazc_> bring it on :)
<darolu> !ask | kchang
<ubottu> kchang: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<guntbert> RFleming: diagnose ?
<erik__> Can someone at least point me to a room where someone might be able to help me?
<augustl> RedNifre: freenode is a server. A server has many channels, ubuntu is one of them.
<kchang> I just installed ubuntu to Lenovo R60 and it's connected to an external Dell monitor, and I am not sure if it is possible to improve the resolution.
<RFleming> when my system boots, run-init complains that /sbin/init can't be found and the kernel panics.  It is indeed there when booting off a live-cd and the LVM filesystems check out just fine.
<cazc_> we need some more information regarding graphic card etc.
<erik__> Hey Room I'm having a pretty weird sound issue. I'm new to Linux and need some help. I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 32-bit and used the standard ISO. The sound works sometimes but then it will just cut completely out or will only work through headphones. So far the only way I can get it working again is to reboot the computer. Any advice or anything?
<erik__> I also have a question about getting my laptops webcam and microphone to work on the tinychat website
<RFleming> guntbert, when I deliberately change the root= in grub to the wrong path and am dropped to the (initramfs) busybox prompt, I can indeed mount the LVM VG
<darolu> erik__: open the sound properties (right click the speaker icon) and make sure the right channel is being used (i.e. analog - speakers) it is possible that you have keyboard-shortcuts configured to change this values; for example if you have a multimedia keyboard
<kchang> ATI X1400 128MB Graphics is apprently the graphics card that came with r60
<guntbert> RFleming: yes, what is the problem?
<augustl> this might sound silly. What should I uninstall on a brand new 10.04 install? I'll uninstall the photo manager thing, for example.
<slide> Is there any way to find out the type of hard drive installed?
<slide> like, brand etc
<augustl> slide: hdparm
<erik__> darolu: I've tried that on several occasions when the sound cuts out. It seems linux says my sound card only has one input and output, and it's always set to analog stereo.
<erUSUL> slide: dmesg | grep -i ata
<RFleming> guntbert, when booting, run-init complains that /sbin/init doesn't exist, the kernel then panics about not syncing and attempting to kill init.
<azeryu> what i have done is : i install this linux-image-2.6.32-21-generic from software center then i reboot my pc then i do sudo update-grub but i try to do uname -r i always got this : 2.6.27-gandi-2777 : unbeliavable darolu
<augustl> slide: i.e. "sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda"
<erUSUL> slide: sudo hdparm -i /dev/sda
<RFleming> guntbert, booting into the livecd, I can indeed see the LVM VG, I scanned the partitions and there were no errors.
<c3l> what file do I edit in grub2 to change the default boot option, and timeout etc?
<darolu> erik__: try to fix your channels with (in a terminal): alsamixer
<slide> thanks guys! :D
<RFleming> guntbert, but I can't get the box to boot.
<erUSUL> c3l: /etc/default/grub
<erUSUL> !grub2 > c3l
<ubottu> c3l, please see my private message
<guntbert> RFleming: why do you think its a lvm problem?
<darolu> azeryu: when you reboot, choose the generic kernel from your grub list; if you don't see any list, press and hold shift to see the list
<RedNifre> darolu, augustl: That's completely irrelevant to everything I said, but thank you for your good intentions. Bye everyone!
<pb_ee1> Hello. I've just installed Ubuntu 10.04 on an USB stick and I'm wondering how I can avoid the "Try Ubuntu (...)/Install Ubuntu" popup to show up at each startup
<darolu> A friend has a notebook with WinXP installed, it doesn't boot so chkdsk or reinstall is needed, it has no CD-drive so I plan to boot WinXP installer from a USB flashdrive, I have WinXP CD, I'm creating a .iso file of it to use later on the usb flash drive. Can I use the Bootdisk creator app with winxp as with any linux distro? or do I need another app? dumping the iso file to the drive + adding boot flag would work?
<augustl> RedNifre: uhm ok =P
<azeryu> it is an remote system i can't access on it physically darolu
<RFleming> guntbert, I figured there was a problem with the mounting of the LVM VG and it couldn't access /sbin/init.  But I'm now also wondering if it's dying before that, and can't find /sbin/init in the initramfs
<augustl> what's the apt-get command to remove a package and all it's orphans?
<azeryu> normaly it is not necessary to reboot a pc on linux isn't it true ? darolu
<erUSUL> darolu: ask in ##windows
<shadyabhi> darolu: why do u want to use winXP cd? use ubuntu cd instead
<c3l> erUSUL: thanks
<erUSUL> darolu: unetbootin or the usb cvreator wont work with a winXP iso
<darolu> azeryu: it is necessary when you try to boot using a different kernel
<guntbert> RFleming: take a look into http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_lvm  - its really good to read/play - maybe that helps
<erik__> darolu: apparently I have an HDA Intel device. I opened alsamixer in terminal and the only thing muted was the internal microphone.
<RFleming> guntbert, in all honesty, I don't know where it's dying.  The system has been up for 427 days.  Today on a reboot, it wouldn't start
<darolu> erUSUL: ##windows will tell me the windows-solution, but I do not have a Windows machine right now :s
<azeryu> as i say you it is an remote pc
<Zahak> Im having a problem with my sound card. I have an hp dv6 1277la and I cant figure out how can I make it work. Can someone help me, please? =P
<azeryu> any other solution for this case ?
<darolu> shadyabhi: unfortunatelly ntfsfix couldn't repair the filesystem, so I need chkdsk or reinstall :(
<Zahak> Detail: Im new in Ubuntu u.u
<ennui> I'm a bit confused. X is what allows for graphics correct? though gnome is not a window manager like metacity or compiz. what would you call gnome/kde etc?
<woble> /etc/default/burg: 27: Syntax error: Unterminated quoted string <-- not so good right? rebooting will probably kill it not?
<azeryu> any other solution for this case ? darolu
<guntbert> RFleming: understood - but to be honest the mechanism of the linux boot process isn't *very* clear for me too :-)
<darolu> azeryu: the only way to change the kernel you are using is to reboot and select it :( sorry
<GBGames_Desktop> I'm using 9.10. I can connect to wireless networks just fine, but recently I can't connect to my own. I just get "Authentication required by wireless network". Not sure why the Wireless Security key keeps changing when I try to enter more than one. What can I do?
<erUSUL> woble: fix the file ( line 27 ) probably a missplaced/missing "
<erUSUL> woble: fix the file ( line 27 ) probably a missplaced/missing (")
<darolu> ennui: gnome and kde are desktop environments
<woble> erUSUL i looked into the file, and i looks good, no missing "
<pb_ee1> Any got an idea for this popup problem?
<GBGames_Desktop> Also, when I reboot, the machine connects wirelessly just fine in Windows XP, so now I just need to figure out why Ubuntu suddenly can't remember how to connect.
<erUSUL> woble: well clearly somthing's wrong... post the file so we can take a look
<azeryu> that must be a solution who knows ?
<erUSUL> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gwhip> what's the best to remove old kernels
<azeryu> !knows
<erUSUL> gwhip: synaptic
<woble> erUSUL http://pastebin.com/2ECGrQv8  <-- line 27 is commented out, and this is the default file
<azeryu> !who knows ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<musti> hi. Is there anyone that can help me on building compat-wireless?
<tgillespie> does anyone know how to configure initramfs to use plymouth?
<ryoscorn> I thought compat-wireless had its own debian package made for Ubuntu a little while back.
<erUSUL> woble: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash\"  what does that (\) doing there ?
<erUSUL> woble: line 7
<woble> erUSUL, no idea, let me try to update it without the slash. Although it isnt line 27
<erUSUL> woble: well bash interpreter is a not a C compiler... (and even those can give missleading advice)
<musti> please check this build error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/455171/
<woble> erUSUL, yes it works now. wicked. It finds the boatloaders :)
<woble> Thank you :)
<erUSUL> woble: no problem
<Ricasol> hey i have a serious problem
<augustl> hmm. I removed "evolution" completely. Rebooted. When I log in, the screen goes black and I go to the login screen again
<augustl> perhaps I shouldn't remove evolution? :)
<Ricasol> I had a nvidia 9400 card and my power supply went bad so i had use my old power supply and the onboard video
<Ricasol> now i can't log into ubuntu
<broy-> lol
<Ricasol> its not letting me get to the GUI its sending me straight to the command prompt/ recovery console
<erUSUL> Ricasol: boot into recovery mode and choose the option to "fix" X
<Ricasol> recovery mode, from grub?
<erUSUL> yes
<broy-> Ricasol, -configure             probe for devices and write an xorg.conf
<Ricasol> ok let me right this down
<chipmonk> mouse wheel does not work in ubuntu need help
<broy-> Xorg
<Ricasol> anything else??
<rapid> chipmonk, ZAxisMapping search for that
<markedwords> Is it possible to create and mount virtual ext3/4 volumes from disk image files?  I want to create limited-size volumes to share without re-partitioning a drive.
<broy-> Ricasol, Xorg -configure should fix that, it excludes your old nvidamodule
<Ricasol> thats the exact commmand to type in the recovery console??
<dreamy_> with what tag can i remove all the xfce packages and install the all over agayn ... ?
<jonte> Hello. I'm grabbing a website w/ curl, and it's in swedish. Special swedish chars end up as '?' - can I instruct curl to change charset or convert it somehow?
<erUSUL> markedwords: yes just like you can mount iso's. use lopp devices (pass -o loop to mount )
<thune3> tgillespie: plymouth is default in 10.04: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man8/plymouth.8.html says to run "plymouth-set-default-theme -R" after changin theme, but i've never done it.
<Ricasol> ok thanks broy i have to restart to try it I'll Brb
<erUSUL> markedwords: you may need to use losetup too
<markedwords> erUSUL: does this work well?  Is there a performance hit?
<erUSUL> markedwords: i do not know hwat the performance hit is
<tgillespie> thune3 I've just updated and it's not running. And the plymouth-set-default-theme gives command not found...
<computergeeksjw> Anyone know how well "Lucid" works with the PowerMac G4, or any older Mac computer?
<ennui> how does one switch window managers. I tried killing my current one but then I couldn't type anything into terminal to launch the other :(
<markedwords> erUSUL: thanks.
<c3l> computergeeksjw: in what way do you mean "works with"?
<computergeeksjw> Well, will I get any graphics effects? Will applications launch quickly, or will it run sluggishly? Overall performance
<thune3> tgillespie: ok this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1440223 says the changing plymouth is done with: "sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth"
<augustl> computergeeksjw: does it have 1gb ram or more?
<computergeeksjw> 1.5 GB SDRAM
<augustl> computergeeksjw: afaik there used to be some problems with airports
<computergeeksjw> I don't have an airport card
<darolu> A friend has a notebook with WinXP installed, it doesn't boot so chkdsk or reinstall is needed, it has no CD-drive so I plan to boot WinXP installer from a USB flashdrive, I have WinXP CD, I'm creating a .iso file of it to use later on the usb flash drive. Unebtootin doesn't work, is there any other app to create the winxp booting flashdrive? dumping the iso file to the drive + adding boot flag would work?
<augustl> I don't remember if that was solved by newer macs or newer linux drivers
<computergeeksjw> so okay there
<augustl> computergeeksjw: it's a desktop?
<computergeeksjw> yes
<computergeeksjw> PowerMac G4 Quicksilver
<augustl> computergeeksjw: I'd give it a shot. There might be some video driver issues
<augustl> but now I'm just guessing ;)
<computergeeksjw> okay
<computergeeksjw> thanks
<kroson> hi people can i install the nvidia driver on lucid with 2.6.33 or superior kernel?
<computergeeksjw> I asked on ubuntu-powerpc an hour ago but no one answered :)
<kroson> the driver from the restricted hardware drivers software (jockey)
<kroson> hi people can i install the nvidia driver on lucid with 2.6.33 or superior kernel? the driver from hardware drivers software...
<tgillespie> thune3 that let me change the theme but still didn't do it, however adding FRAMEBUFFER=y into a new file /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/splash seemed to work :)
<tgillespie> thune3 thanks!
<Georgiy> im trying to fix a problem with the mouse disappearing upon resuming from suspend. has anyone experienced this problem in 10.04 ?
<thune3> tgillespie: ok, good find
<slide> Can anyone help me figure out if this PCI SATA card is supported by Ubuntu? PNY - 2-Channel SATA II RAID PCI Card, Model: P-DSA150-PCI-RF ?
<VCoolio> ennui: try fusion-icon
<kroson> hi people can i install the nvidia driver on lucid with 2.6.33 or superior kernel? the driver from hardware drivers software.
<Mundix> #dominicanos
<VCoolio> ennui: actually you should be able to choose in the login manager (gdm), but that requires logging out
<markedwords> erUSUL: Looks like the process is well described here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<ennui> VCoolio: ah ok, I had removed fusion-icon because I thought it was part of compiz
<Mundix> @santodomingo
<azeryu> is it possible to reboot a pc with an option ?
<VCoolio> ennui: it works best for switching metacity/compiz and gtk-window-decorator/emerald, for toggle with openbox etc use gdm
<ZykoticK9> I tried Jono bacon's unity install steps http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/06/25/unity-love/ and have a Ubuntu Netbook Edition in my GDM selection screen.  Selecting it results in a flash of a white screen followed by my background image loading - and nothing further.  Alt+F2 does not launch anything, no mouse buttons, no interface at all.  Anyone have a suggestion?  Even what log to check?
<erUSUL> markedwords: yep
<myrk> is it possible to view the output of the command line in a web browser? (reason: html) XD
<azeryu> hello i got ubuntu 9.10 on my systeme is it possible to reboot a pc with an option ?
<augustl> myrk: you can save the output as a file and open that
<augustl> myrk: run-command-here > out.html
<happyface> Is there any HTML5 hardware acceleration coming for linux? (in any browser?)
<myrk> august1 yes but the page refreshes all the time and the output changes and that has to be fast :P
<Ulmo> My windows install is messed up but Ubuntu is fine, how can I destory the windows partition and then reinstall it without loosing Ubuntu and GRUB please?
<azeryu> darolu: ask #windows
<amyleto> if any of yall are networking geniuses, i have a situation i've been trying to resolve for a few weeks now
<VCoolio> Ulmo: reinstall windows, you will loose grub, so reinstall grub and done
<PigeonCluster> happyface, html5 acceleration? html5 is not something that can be hardware accelerated. maybe html5 videos, but whether those are hardware accelerated depends on the browser. generally they already are.
<amyleto> the reason is dumb, i admit, but i'm kinda stuck
<ZykoticK9> happyface, you could probably play html5 video with mplayer and thus get hardware acceleration on nvidia cards
<Ulmo> I have the Gparted live cd but it won't load for some reason.
<erUSUL> amyleto: dunno; #networking also exist in this server
<Ulmo> I'm assuming I'll need some tool like Gparted to whipe the partition.
<myrk> #networking
<darolu> azeryu: I'll try, but they probably know shit about linux; and I have no windows machine available :(
<myrk> ops
<myrk> nvm
<happyface> PigeonCluster: many graphical effects (and videos) of HTML5 can use GPU acceleration (on windows at least)
<happyface> ZykoticK9: hmm thanks
<tanio> ciao
<h00k> ubottu: language | darolu
<ubottu> darolu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tanio> qulche italino?
<VCoolio> Ulmo: can't windows do that? for ntfs better use windows; or use an ubuntu live cd and use gparted from there
<Georgiy> if i have an extended partion and a swap partion of the same size, should i get rid of the swap or extended ?
<h00k> !it | tanio
<ubottu> tanio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<darolu> did I say something wrong?
<Ulmo> VCoolio: You can use Gparted from the Ubuntu cd??
<augustl> darolu: the s-word :)
<tanio> ok
<darolu> oh yeah I said 'poop' sorry
<lacey_> my desktop and internet both have a choppy response takes about 3 seconds for text to catch up with me and about every 3 seconds it hangs like this..any ideas?
<PigeonCluster> happyface, again depends on browser, generally chrome is very fast
<azeryu> ok tell me is that possible to reboot a pc with an option ?
<happyface> PigeonCluster: chrome is the only browser without hardware acceleration...
<augustl> azeryu: what do you mean by "an option"?
<happyface> PigeonCluster: on windows
<lifenotfound> azeryu, what option?
<azeryu> startup         option
<Ulmo> I think ubottu is a bot..
<augustl> happyface: firefox 3.7 has it too
<augustl> happyface: (on windows)
<augustl> and Opera
<happyface> augustl: I said WITHOUT
<VCoolio> Ulmo: I thought so, at least parted; you may need to 'install' gparted, you can install stuff with a livecd session as long as it doesn't require a reboot (like video drivers)
<augustl> heh
<PigeonCluster> happyface, er, no ..? chrome is the only browser i have ever heard of with it...
<augustl> chrome has it, but it's in very early alpha afaik
<tanio> can i remove airodump-ng?? what's command???? thanks
<happyface> PigeonCluster: http://www.neowin.net/news/html5-speed-test-firefox-37-narrowly-beats-ie9-chrome-6-is-dead-last
<Ulmo> VCoolio: I have gparted installed but it only shows a 320gb partition, despite ubuntu being installed alongside windows.
<azeryu> for example to reboot with this option : the generic kernel
<tanio> can i remove airodump-ng?? what's command???? thanks
<ChrazRitt> i have ubuntu 10.04 amd 64 desktop version installed to dual boot with windows 7 on my 3 month old laptop, and i have been having problems with it locking up when using ubuntu, i fear it's a heat problem because i'm not feeling as much heat from the output vent as i feel with windows. does anyone know of a cooling control script? btw, i'm on ubuntu now, so i could have lockup issues at any times
<ZykoticK9> azeryu, what kernel is booted by default is determined by grub
<erUSUL> !software | tanio
<ubottu> tanio: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<purpzey> Does anyone know a way to take a password off an a passworded PDF file, I know the password, but I'd like to turn off password protection.
<PigeonCluster> happyface, oh that. that means that it's doing GPGPU processing, iirc, something the microsoft crazies are taking advantage of. no, that's probably not even coming to other browsers on windows, much less ubuntu
<darolu> happyface: talking about HTML5 is premature, it is not ready yet
<lacey_>  my desktop and internet both have a choppy response takes about 3 seconds for text to catch up with me and about every 3 seconds it hangs like this..any ideas?
<happyface> PigeonCluster: did you even read the article? get your facts straight
<happyface> darolu: thanks
<azeryu> so what to do to able to boot with this ' generic kernel' ZykoticK9
<PigeonCluster> happyface, i read the first little bit, it mentions hardware acceleration, an i happen to know that microsoft was planning to use GPGPU in ie 9
<VCoolio> Ulmo: I'm not the man for this to debug; you don't overlook some 'scan' button?
<ZykoticK9> azeryu, i'm unaware of a method of sending switched to grub / for rebooting to different kernels like that -- good luck man
<happyface> PigeonCluster: yes, firefox 3.7, ie9, and opera have it
<tanio> thanks
<tanio> ;)
<azeryu> ok thanks a lot ZykoticK9
<bluefox83> is there a fix for the automounting usb thumb drive issue in x64 10.04?
<Ulmo> VCoolio: That's ok. No there is no scan button, just one partition in /dev/sda/  298.09gb.
<dreamy_> i cant find my xorg conf, im on ubuntu 9.04   ..where can i dump .. paste .. my optimal video setttings  for my ati card?
<Samual> Is there a way to change the time zone per user? I live in EST but a server I have is in CST, and I want to make it so my user (And only my user) has EST time
<dreamy_> old ati card
<dreamy_> can i create a xorg conf ? will the system access to it ?
<markedwords> erUSUL: sorry for such an obvious question, but google wasn't giving up the goods. "loop" was the key.
<ZykoticK9> dreamy_, my steps for generating an xorg http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/create-an-xorg-conf-file
<erUSUL> markedwords: no problem. we are here to help
<VCoolio> dreamy_: it should be /etc/X11/xorg.conf, you can create it
<dreamy_> ty ZykoticK9 ...
<dreamy_> VCoolio,  so can i just create it ?
<VCoolio> yes, but preferable with what Zykotick probably points to to get default entries
<lacey_> Hey guys Wubi Ubuntu hung up during grub instalation  during new install. restarted, and am having small issues like constant 2 sec. long hang ups how can i fix this anybody?.Pleasehelp
<dreamy_> VCoolio, considering that this new ubuntu doesnt brings xorg conf.. is there any new clever way of configuring things then? in this case my old atic ard
<VCoolio> dreamy_: I know nothing of ati, it seems newer xorg knows automatically more than it used to; also there is a xorg.conf.d folder now to put files in, but I always forget what is for apps and what for user input; just use a xorg.conf file, who cares
<dreamy_> k ty
<cannonfodder> i got a stupid question...how do i disconnect from ssh session?   i did an ssh localhost
<cannonfodder> how do i get out
<cannonfodder> ?
<fensteguy> hey peps
<fensteguy> can any1 help me sorting a terminal problem ?
<BrianBR> Hello.  Quick question.  I'm on a bandwidth cap in New Zealand.  If I download the i386 version of Ubuntu, and install it on a 64-bit machine, will Ubuntu automatically update to the 64-bit kernel?  The reason I ask is that I want to run it in a virtual machine first, which only supports 32-bit.
<lifenotfound> cannonfodder: quit should work
<ZykoticK9> cannonball, "exit"
<cannonfodder> thanks
<VCoolio> fensteguy: ask the real question
<fensteguy> VCoolio: i want to copy paste with 2 clicks on mouse
<chipmonk> i tried to add lines to get trackman wheel to work by adding marble man lines to conf file but no change
<fensteguy> VCoolio:  not 4
<Ulmo> Here's a question, how do I tell if ubuntu is installed within windows?
<oCean_> BrianBR: there's no update from 32 to 64 bit
<BrianBR> Ocean: Thanks.  Guess that means having to download both kernels at work then.
<fensteguy> VCoolio: like the windows putty
<VCoolio> fensteguy: well, click-and-drag to select, then middle mouse button to paste; I count 2
<lifenotfound> fensteguy, highlighting will auto copy, then either middle mouse or right + left at the same time
<ChrazRitt> so does anyone know of a cooling management script?
<fensteguy> VCoolio: ty :)) it works :P
<fensteguy> cya
<augustl> installed "Pekwm" (a window manager) and chose it as the session on the login screen. It works, but gnome-panel does not snow up, for example. How can I fix that?
<augustl> for now I just ran gnome-panel to start it by hand
<augustl> funny sidenote: logging out via the power button doesn't work
<xcanadianmanx> I have this weird issue in 10.04 where all my keyboard button presses are load bump sounds if i hold down a key i'll get a couple and then the keyboard will start working. It used to work and just started happening. I've disconnected and reconnected the keyboard and have restarted a couple of times. does anyone know whats going on?
<VCoolio> augustl: put it in startup apps for pekwm, don't know how that works; also I recommend tint2, much lighter; gnome-panel belongs to the gnome-session, so it shouldn't show up on an alternative wm
<bluefox83> yay! (i reset my router)
<augustl> VCoolio: so gnome-session is started by metacity?
<augustl> shouldn't I just start that in pekwm?
<VCoolio> augustl: the other way round I guess, metacity is the wm for gnome
<thune3> Samual: you need to set environment variable e.g. TZ="/usr/share/zoneinfo/America/Chicago"  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables suggests using .pam_environment file according to it's particular syntax http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man5/pam_env.conf.5.html
<augustl> VCoolio: is it not adviced to change the wm?
<linu-> how many ppl here use mac
<Samual> thune3, yeah, thanks but I already figured it out mostly
<VCoolio> augustl: sure, whatever you like; and if you want gnome-panel, be our guest, it all should work
<h00k> linu-: please don't take polls here, do you have any support questions?
<osmodivs> Gnome panel is just too buggy
<VCoolio> augustl: but the logout feature on gnome-panel supposes you're running a gnome-session, so that won't work indeed
<h00k> osmodivs: If you're finding bugs, please report them!
<augustl> VCoolio: is running a gnome-session with a different wm doable?
<osmodivs> once you delete the volume icon, you have to do a clean reinstall of the gnome-panel..and good luck with that
<VCoolio> augustl: yes, with compiz or xcompmgr
<h00k> osmodivs: or you can just do a !panelreset
<h00k> !panelreset | osmodivs
<ubottu> osmodivs: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<AcidX> hello, i try to install ubuntu 7.04 on my 320gb sata 2 disk, but it doesn't recognize it what to do?
<AcidX> i tried in gparted but didn't show any disk :(
<h00k> AcidX: Is there a reason you'er trying to install 7.04 and not a newer version?
<Somelauw> How can I see how much free space my harddisk has?
<AcidX> graphic card problems
<Viking667> hey there. I've got an Xubuntu ISO here, that I want to stick onto a USB stick. What commands do that?
<Viking667> (aside from dd?)
<Viking667> Somelauw: df
<bluefox83> AcidX: i had a similar problem, you need to be sure your sata card can handle sata2
<Viking667> ... will tell you how much space you have on the filesystems.
<AcidX> where do i check sata card?
<actionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Viking667> actionParsnip: nononononon!  CUUUT!
<bluefox83> AcidX: bios/cmos is it shows that the drive is there, then it's detected. if not, you might either need a firmware upgrade, or to add a sata 2 card
<Somelauw> Viking667, thanks
<bluefox83> *if it
<actionParsnip> Viking667: you lost me
<Viking667> It's yo ho HO and a bottle of rum!
<Viking667> Sigh. We can't hire good help these days.
<actionParsnip> Viking667: always yo yo yo here dude, every day :D
<AcidX> The bios show the hdd, even ubuntu 10 does. But graphic card problems there
<ChrazRitt_> i have  a 3 month old laptop that i just installed ubuntu 10.04 amd 64 desktop version on to dual boot with windows 7. my problem is that when running ubuntu the computer sometimes locks up forcing a power switch reboot. 7 has a cooling management section, and i suspect tthat my lockup issue is due to heat issues because the exaust vent isn't putting out near the heat sa it does in windows. does anyone know of a cooling management scr
<ChrazRitt_> ipt?
<VCoolio> augustl: gnome-session is just the wm (default: metacity) with several daemons like gnome-settings-daemon and some authentication daemon etc, you can auto start those in any wm if you like (most people don't, it's why they shift wm's and de's); just try different wm's and use what you like best
<actionParsnip> ChrazRitt_: if you restart the X server does it unfreeze or is it super frozen?
<augustl> VCoolio: I see, thanks
<ChrazRitt_> the only thing that responds is the power button
<actionParsnip> ChrazRitt_: if its a cheap unit (most acers do tyhis) then it will probably have a software monitor for heat rather than a decent hardware monitor to automate the activity
<AcidX> Anyone know what to do :)?
<actionParsnip> ChrazRitt_: head into the keyboard section under preferences and re-enable CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE   when it locks, press CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE   and see if the x server restarts
<ChrazRitt_> it is a hp pavilion dv7-dx, not some cheap machinr
<actionParsnip> ChrazRitt_: depends if they have scrimped on the cooling
<augustl> are there any app launchers for ubuntu/gnome that are just that - app launchers? And doesn't search the web and index my documents and what not.
<TodoInTX> does anyone know if you can suppress the buddy join/part messages from "Indicator Applet"?
<actionParsnip> ChrazRitt_: do you have the latest BIOS?
<h00k> augustl: like...if you were to drag something from your menu to your desktop?
<ChrazRitt_> under windows there is a software cooling control that is set to speed up the fan when the temp goes up, and under ubuntu i don't feel near as much heat from the vent
<ChrazRitt_> yes the latest bios
<augustl> h00k: I would prefer to type it
<augustl> gnome do without all the stuff that isn't app launching basically ;)
<augustl> h00k: I have much more stuff installed on my computer than what fits on the desktop anyways
<h00k> augustl: I don't really know what you're looking for. Starting things from a terminal?
<h00k> augustl: alt+f2?
<augustl> yay, alt + f2 looks sensible
<actionParsnip> ChrazRitt_: can you tab com[plete my nick if you are addressing me, it makes it a LOT easier to read
<ChrazRitt_> sorry actionParsnip
<zimbres> would someone help me configuring a ssh server? I am trying to login from another machine and it doesnt seem to find my machine ....
<TodoInTX> I have Pidgin setup as a chat client of to facebook,   So it gets rather annoying to see every 5 seconds "xyz is online", "xyz is offline"
<TodoInTX> just curious of https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-applet/+bug/597784 was redundant.
<Joshua_Roberts> is there a light weight task bar, like tint2, that allows me to select a window by  mouse over?
<ChrazRitt_> all my responces were to your questions/comments actionParsnip
<actionParsnip> TodoInTX: use the plugin in the main screen to disable that stuff#
<actionParsnip> ChrazRitt_: i know, its just hard to read in a sea of text, addressing  me highlights the text so is very easy to pick out ;)
<AcidX> soo is there any chance to get that disk recognized or not :(?
<ChrazRitt_> actionParsnip, i realized it when you brought up the name thing
<TodoInTX> actionParsnip:  you mean inside Pidgin, just like : http://launchpadlibrarian.net/50810941/Join_Part-hiding.png
<TodoInTX> which doesn't work.
<ChrazRitt_> isn't a .png a graphics file?
<bluefox83> yes
<azeryu> i got ubuntu 9.10 i Can't find menu.lst
<azeryu> is that normal ?
<bluefox83> it's in /boot/grub
<azeryu> yes but not on my pc
<thune3> azeryu: its grub.cfg
<azeryu> it is stange
<TodoInTX> ChrazRitt: right, Portable Network Graphics
<iceroot> !grub2 | azeryu
<ubottu> azeryu: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<azeryu> good
<actionParsnip> TodoInTX: yeah man
<ChrazRitt_> TodoInTX, are you saying that the graphics file is broken then?
<iceroot> azeryu: its not strange, 9.10 is not using grub legancy, so there is no menu.lst
<TodoInTX> so my bug report is probably correct.
<azeryu> ok fine  i understand
<actionParsnip> ChrazRitt_: if you install lm-sensors and watch the temperature when it hangs, see if its heat related. Should show high temp. Also feel the device to see if its hot. I'd also run a memory test from grub (hold shift at boot)
<TodoInTX> ChrazRitt_:  no I'm saying that the setting show in my screen shot isn't disabling join/part messages in the Indicator Applet
<azeryu> now i want to boot with this option generic kernel
<ChrazRitt_> actionParsnip, do you know of a script that includes cooling control, or can contain a cooling control command?
<azeryu> what i have to change ?
<C-S-B> Can anyone help me overcome this:Errors were encountered while processing:
<C-S-B>  lirc
<C-S-B> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<_pg_> would anyone know how to use an unsupported tv tuner on ubuntu? I found someone doing it with the same model here http://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-media/msg18996.html but i dont even know how to start
<TodoInTX> _pg_: uh, unsupported usually means "can't use it"
<_pg_> another question, why does the grub list get longer and longer over time?
<_pg_> TodoInTX: i know this but the guy at that link is doing it
<oCean_> zimbres: so, you have 2 linux machines, one running an ssh server, and a client?
<iceroot> _pg_: because grub is showing all installed kernels,so the list is getting bigger after a kernel-update
<Cpt_Zyph> ok well from what i can tell over the phone i think the video card on my friends PC is having problems.. so he wnats to try replacing it.. its an agp 8x and i'm wondering is there a list out there of popular / known solid agp 8x cards i can refer him to so we know that the video card is very supported on the new ubuntu release?
<_pg_> iceroot: isnt that annoying?
<TodoInTX> _pg_: every time you upgrade the linux-kernel package a new entry is added to the list.  It gives you the ability to boot into an older kernel if something goes wrong.
<_pg_> \
<iceroot> _pg_: why?
<actionParsnip> ChrazRitt_: no idea dude, i'm sure there are commands, you could use cpufreq to clock the cpu when it gets hot but it sounds like theres a cheap software heat management in there, lm-sensors will highlight this
<_pg_> iceroot: its just ugly. can you put them in like a "older kernels" choice or something?
<zimbres> oCean_, I am trying to login from my university in my home pc, for example ... and it doesnt seem to find my machine
<ChrazRitt_> actionParsnip, the vent where the heat normally comes out is much cooler than normal, but i never felt around the rest of the machinr for heat levels
<azeryu> when i start my pc i got a list of choice that it appear
<TodoInTX> _pg_: once you're sure the upgrade is working fine, just remove the old kernels entries
<azeryu> how to see all those choice from the command line ?
<_pg_> TodoInTX: ohhh how do I do that?
<zimbres> would someone scan 189.55.163.211 for open ports please, do not know whether this is a firewall issue or a miss-configured ssh server ...
<azeryu> i  mean a command line able to see list of boot  choice
<azeryu> what is it ?
<zimbres> oCean_, would someone scan 189.55.163.211 for open ports please, do not know whether this is a firewall issue or a miss-configured ssh server ...
<janakaclk> zim
<broy--> how can i kill a chicken?
<_pg_> ahhh gotta run. later chaps!
<ChrazRitt_> actionParsnip, in 7 there is a cooling management section where it is currently set to speed up the fan before slowing the cpu, and so there is some software control options, therefore i suspect my issue is caused by the fan not being controled
<zimbres> kill chicken
<Guest54599> broy--, in ubuntu?
<Cpt_Zyph> anyone? is there a known good 8x AGP list that will work well with new release of ubuntu?
<oCean_> broy--: stop it
<Guest54599> need helpbuntu? let me know
<bluefox83> Cpt_Zyph: say what?
<Dynetrekk> hi. is it recommended to setup firewall with ubuntu?
<ChrazRitt_> act, that monitor is easy to find in the package manager?
<Guest54599> Dynetrekk, sure
<Dynetrekk> Guest54599: it's not on by default?
<ChrazRitt_> actionParsnip, that htemp monitor is in the package manager?
<bluefox83> Dynetrekk: it's always a good idea to have atleast one firewall running on your network
<Guest54599> Dynetrekk, nope
<Dynetrekk> bluefox83: I suppose the routermodem is one, effectively
<bluefox83> Dynetrekk: yep
<Dynetrekk> bluefox83: so I'm good then
<bluefox83> Dynetrekk: should be
<azeryu> how to see all those choice from the command line ?
<Dynetrekk> bluefox83: I set up an ssh server. surprised how many people try to break in!
<Dynetrekk> azeryu: usually, -h does it
<actionParsnip> !sensor | ChrazRitt_
<bluefox83> Dynetrekk: really? i have an ssh server running on my home server and no one ever tries to get in...
<actionParsnip> !sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<azeryu> do you get my question ?
<azeryu>  when you turn on your pc there are list of choice that it appear
<zimbres> oCean_, ?
<Guest54599> need helpbuntu? let me know
<azeryu> i want to see the list of choice from the terminal
<VCoolio> !grub | azeryu
<ubottu> azeryu: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<azeryu> what command ?
<Dynetrekk> bluefox83: but I set up the routermodem to forward outside connections, so it's available from the interwebs
<oCean_> zimbres: no answers on ssh port from that ip. nmap says host is down. Guess that might be due to router/firewall
<actionParsnip> azeryu: run: sudo update-grub   and read the bottom few lines, those are the options yu will see in grub
<bluefox83> Dynetrekk: mine is on my router's dmz list, i set it there so i can ssh in from school and chat on irc :)
<Walaky> hi
<zimbres> oCean_, DO you think the ISP is blocking connections to that port?
<Guest54599> hi walaky
<bluefox83> Dynetrekk: one way to foil people's trying to get in is to change the server port to something else, i use 2020
<Dynetrekk> bluefox83: ah, heh, funny thing. well, there's someone who's guessing passwords and user accounts like crazy. I demand key login. though
<Dynetrekk> bluefox83: ah right, but if someone guesses that..
<bluefox83> Dynetrekk: true, but they would have to check all your ports to find out what's being served from what port
<oCean_> zimbres: Don't think so, unless the system is actually situated at the ISP
<azeryu> this is what i got http://paste.ubuntu.com/455197/ actionParsnip n
<shishire> Dynetrekk, you can use denyhosts to auto-block people after a number of wrong guesses.
<bluefox83> Dynetrekk: it's not a perfect solution, but it slows e'm down a little
<Dynetrekk> bluefox83: you're right I guess. shishire: but I require key logon, which is much stronger
<zimbres> oCean_, I am using the machine righ now , how can it seem to be down?
<hiexpo> hello all
<ChrazRitt_> actionParsnip, i'm having dependency issues with the install
<shishire> Dynetrekk, no, of course.  But if the attempts bother you, or consume resources, or clutter up your logs...
<oCean_> zimbres: Don't know. So you are connected to the machine? In what way? Webserver?
<actionParsnip> azeryu: looks like you have changed your hostname in /etc/hostname but not in /etc/hosts
<zimbres> oCean_, this my home pc
<actionParsnip> ChrazRitt_: then get them satisfied
<Guest54599> ubuntu rocks
<bluefox83> Guest54599: yes it does
<Dynetrekk> shishire: clutter logs I guess, but I  don't have to read them..
<shishire> Guest54599, oh yeah :D
<actionParsnip> Guest54599: its ok
<Dynetrekk> shishire:  I find it rather odd that someone bothers trying
<azeryu> ok thanks a lot
<shishire> Dynetrekk, it's scriptkiddies.  They're out there, and they don't know any better.
<azeryu> ibye
<azeryu> u
<Dynetrekk> shishire: they've got nothing better to do then. there's nothing on that pc (yet)
<oCean_> zimbres: aha. I get a ping reply, but another item in the network could do that. nmap does not receive responses from given ip. You could install "tcpdump" and see if there is inbound traffic
<bluefox83> Dynetrekk: i also run a media server from my server machine, so anyone who found the address/port could easily download any files from my server machien (yes, that means mediatomb is not the most secure server ever...)
<Dynetrekk> bluefox83: I tried mediatomb, it looks kinda stupid (for those reasons)
<Dynetrekk> bluefox83: but couldn't you firewall mediatombs ports from outside?
<TodoInTX> My other problem... I tried to install Ubuntu 10.04 onto a x86_64, it didn't like the video card for some reason (gave a horizontal zebra stripe pattern on the screen), I tried the Alternate installer, but still get that zebra stripe when it boots.
<bluefox83> Dynetrekk: it's the only server i could get running for free that i can actually get to work with my ps3
<bluefox83> Dynetrekk: yes i could
<TodoInTX> the alt. installer works ok, to get the system loaded but doesn't give me a chance to fix the display in a txt only mode
<Walaky> re
<bkadoctaj> What do people consider to be the best iPod (non-Touch) sync app?
<TodoInTX> is there some grub boot option I should give to grub to get it to skip the bootsplash?
<Dynetrekk> bluefox83: ah no, there's ps3 media server. it's not great, but it's the best, after all
<Dynetrekk> bluefox83: it converts files and whatnot, it's pretty nice
<shishire> bkadoctaj, I used to use gtkpod back when I still had an iPod
<actionParsnip> bkadoctaj: gtkpod i have heard of (I dont use crappy ipods)
<ChrazRitt_> trying to figure out all the packages that are needed now actionParsnip
<actionParsnip> TodoInTX: edit /etc/default/grub and remove quiet splash then run: sudo update-grub
<Walaky> i need help, I hava Dell studio 1555 notebook. I installed Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (64bit) i see vga card memory and i see only 128 Mb
<bkadoctaj> Okay, well, I'd be happy not to use my iPod but I bought it years ago and it still works great.  When it breaks, no more Apple.
<bluefox83> Dynetrekk: the machine i have the server running on is really old, it's got a 2ghz proc and one gig of ram on it, i don't think it can convert movies very well
<TodoInTX> actionParsnip: can't get that far, goes zebra stripe during bootsplash.
<bluefox83> Dynetrekk: also mediatomb will do that too, if you know how to make it
<bluefox83> and i just took my server machine off dmz and forwarded the ssh port :D
<actionParsnip> TodoInTX: then use a live cd and edit the files on the internal partitions there
<Dynetrekk> bluefox83: oh well, it streams music and whatever too. it seemed easier - to me - than mediatomb. and my laptop converts video while streaming, and it uses... 20% cpu max
<bluefox83> Dynetrekk: mediatomb will also do music and pictures :)
<Nerran> Walaky: Is your VGA using shared memory?
<Guest54599> Walaky, how do you see it
<Dynetrekk> bluefox83: right. well, the video converseion was the best selling point for me, really.
<Viking667> darn.
<ChrazRitt_> i just realized that i'm here twice
<bluefox83> Dynetrekk: what's the name of the server you use? and where can i get it?
<Viking667> what's a command I can use to write an iso to a USB stick? I think I need to reinstall ubuntu.
<Nerran> Walaky: Which VGA is installed btw?
<Walaky> i think My video card is not use shared memory
<actionParsnip> Viking667: use usb-creator or unetbootin
<Walaky> this card is ati radeon 4570 HD
<Dynetrekk> bluefox83: 2s
<Ricasol> hey i tried the Xorg -configure
<actionParsnip> Walaky: have you installed the ati drivwer?
<Ricasol> and it did not work
<Dynetrekk> http://code.google.com/p/ps3mediaserver/
<Walaky> i use ati/amd FGLRX grafic driver
<Guest54599> Walaky, what is that
<Ricasol> ??
<Walaky> how to see what you my system
<Viking667> ah. Thank you. I'd forgotten their names.
<Ricasol> guys...can someone i tried the Xorg configure command
<Walaky> i see system/admin/devicedriver
<c3l> dos anyone know whats wrong with the moc package? opening music takes forever
<Ricasol> and then it gives me this xorg.conf/home/rXXXX/xorg.conf.new
<TodoInTX> ugh, wtf happened to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<TodoInTX> gone
<TodoInTX> people trying the get fancy
<VCoolio> TodoInTX: upgraded to grub2 recently, edit /etc/default/grub now, see !grub2
<cfdisk> I do not obtain to install these packages, Because?  http://pastebin.com/3ZtyZd5X
<cfdisk> opss
<cfdisk> why*
<cfdisk> I do not obtain to install these packages, Why?   http://pastebin.com/3ZtyZd5X
<rmrfslash> So my Ubuntu doesn't have the touchpad tab in System > Mouse... but the funny thing is (well, I suppose it's funny) is that two finger scrolling works and the touchpad in general works
<rmrfslash> two finger tap == center click works
<rmrfslash> so on some level either Ubuntu recognizes it or it's exposed as a regular mouse
<marcin>  m nlnln
<TodoInTX> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<TodoInTX> VCoolio: thanks
<pcilatency> hello
<Guest54599> hi
<pcilatency> is there any software or way to easily change pci latency?
<ShrekLappy> they still have chromium as like a more testing version of chrome for ubuntu? my backspace key doesnt work... :(
<Guest54599> use chrome
<ennui> how can I switch window managers with out killing my current one? I tried downloading fusion-icon but it only sees metacity and compiz. not sawfish
<arand> ShrekLappy: chromium is the open source project behind chrome. It is available as daily build in a PPA.
<TodoInTX> great... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1305238&page=2
<TodoInTX> ugh
<Guest54599> try synaptic
<corporation-h> Hello everyone
<ennui> Globalmenu vs Docky.. discuss!
<Guest54599> supp
<ShrekLappy> nvm, found ppa
<Daekdroom> !ot | ennui
<ubottu> ennui: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<gbillings> i am recieving a furry of errors. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/miYLSgP2 the end is pretty confusing. i tried apt-get --fix-missing but i still recieve the same errors. any ideas?
<ChrazRitt> am i still here?
<gbillings> ChrasRitt: yes u are
<ChrazRitt> thanks gbillings
<Adem> why don't all of the devs team up and work on one distro? this is the only way it will advance.
<Guest54599> Adem, use ubuntu
<gbillings> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pcilatency> adem people have diffrent goals?
<ChrazRitt> my wireless device shut down for a few seconds
<Adem> example?
<pcilatency> people have other demands that need to be met
<ShrekLappy> ooh, even better google-chrome-unstable
<Adem> shrek, dl the latest from the site
<Adem> www.google.com/chrome
<pcilatency> ubuntu has many distos too
<ShrekLappy> yes, but i want version 6.x
<gbillings> has anyone found a solution for my problem http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/miYLSgP2 ?
<ShrekLappy> and stable is 5.x
<gbillings> ShrekLappy, try chromium
<actionParsnip> ennui: they are 2 solutions to the same problem, both have advantages and disadvantages
<Guest54599> what distros
<corporation-h> Does Linux/Ubuntu have an overclocking - benchmark program?
<pcilatency> like i'd imagine ubuntu and ubuntustudio have many diffrences..so far i prefer studio version
<ChrazRitt> Adem, many distros are addressing things that the developers think atr important
<actionParsnip> Shrek: theres the chromium daily build too, nice bleeding edge :)
<monoxide> sup
<gbillings> whar is "ubuntustudio"?
<actionParsnip> ShrekLappy: ^
<ennui> actionParsnip: been using docky though it seems a bit limited. I guess I will try globalmenu out. both require compositing from your window manager to work I imagine
<ShrekLappy> actionParsnip, i saw that, i have my stuff synced does syncing work with chromium too? extensions and such? id love to be bleeding edge
<monoxide> anyone seen wine-doors is dieing?! no repositories
<Adem> chazritt I can see where your coming from but dont you think linux would be a much more advance os at this stage if all of those devs worked together?
<pcilatency> corporation haliburton?
<gbillings> and  can ubuntustudio be installed from the repos?
<monoxide> think so
<actionParsnip> ShrekLappy: yeah its the same bag. Theres also this: http://dev.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-channel#TOC-Linux
<Dynetrekk> is it possible to reduce the cpu frequency in ubuntu?
<ShrekLappy> damn...still no backspace key
<actionParsnip> ShrekLappy: the daily build is compiled by a bot
<monoxide> I remember seeing studio packages in synaptic
<ShrekLappy> actionParsnip, ill take a look into that thanks :)
<ShrekLappy> ah, cool
<Guest54599> Adem, yeah
<pcilatency> adem many thiings could break...some would have idea's and methods that would work against the others...but yes a concerted effort is probably already done at various points
<gbillings> maybe by sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install ubuntustudio-desktop ubuntustudio-audio ubuntustudio-audio-plugins ubuntustudio-graphics ubuntustudio-video linux-rt
<pcilatency> gbillings give him the web addy that you got that from
<ChrazRitt> Adem, do you think that people working to make an os for cutting edge hardware want to be slowed down by considerations of making sure the os will still run really old hardware?
<gbillings> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu%20Studio%20Upgrade%20from%20Ubuntu
<pcilatency> there are other things after install that need to be done as well
<oCean_> Dynetrekk: yes, see manual page for "cpufreq-selector"
<pcilatency> manual page?
<gbillings> check this out when trying to run that 0 packages upgraded, 443 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<gbillings> Need to get 867MB of archives. After unpacking 2,184MB will be used.
<hellothere> Anyone know what the off topic hcannel name is? thanks
<gbillings> !ot
<oCean_> Dynetrekk: also available as applet for the panel
<Adem> people with really old hardware arent suprior
<oCean_> hellothere: #ubuntu-offtopic
<kangu> hi all I have just bought an acer one 0A751 Graphics isn't setup I neet some help (the graphics card is GMA500 psb)
<pcilatency> lol?
<Dynetrekk> oCean_: you can set the speed from the applet?  thought it was only monitoring
<monoxide> would anyone be able with getting the old Wine-Doors repositories to mirror locally?
<pcilatency> who says the new hardware is better? its faster but could be made cheaply??
<ChrazRitt> adem, nether are people with cutting edge hardware
<kangu> any support for the GMA500 poulsbo ?
<oCean_> Dynetrekk: you can also adjust through applet. Or from commandline using cpufreq-selector
<Viking667> Right. I'll be back in about 30 secs
<Dynetrekk> oCean_: hm, okay... I'll have to look into that then
<Dynetrekk> oCean_: do I need to install a package?
<Adem> yes, we pay more, we are suprior
<pcilatency> ocean i want a gui or applet version
<ChrazRitt> imho there shoule be room for both
<gbillings> brb
<pcilatency> adem thats pretty ignorant
<oCean_> Dynetrekk: I thinks it's default
<Viking667> sheesh. Dancing around, just to get Ubuntu installed.
<Adem> its valid arguement
<plainas> so i want to write this script or small program to tile the two last active windows
<rikkimaru> hey
<SlynX> Personnes parle le Français ici.
<SlynX> :$
<pcilatency> adem we could make a room or go to offtopic if you'd like to argue or debate
<plainas> i looked around a bit for libraries and stuff but didn't find all tha much
<Adem> How does one go about right clicking the desktop if you have a window open on fluxbox?
<rikkimaru> you know how you can move around workspaces by hitting ctrl + alt + direction?
<plainas> for starters, how would i programatically obtain a usable reference to the last two active windows?
<rikkimaru> Can any of you do ctrl + alt + upleft?
<slow-motion> n8
<ChrazRitt> Adem, i have a pretty new lappy here, it's hard to find distros that are up to date enough to run my sound hardware, but if my old lappy was still working i would want a distro that would run it too
<plainas> that is not what i want rikkimaru and yes i know all that
<plainas> though i don't find workspaces particulary usefull and i don't use them all that much
<Guest54599> ChrazRitt, what sound hardware do you use
<pcilatency> adem thats what got me into using ubuntu..it worked on very very old machines
<rikkimaru> plainas, I wasn't trying to answer your question... I'm trying to see if ctrl + alt + upleft works for anyone. It doesn't for me
<plainas> upleft?
<Adem> I didn't say the distro had to be more usage hungry, I just said it would be BETTER, so whatever you defined as better.
<rikkimaru> up and left at the same time
<rikkimaru> you can move diagonally
<plainas> works as if it would be only ctrl+left
<pcilatency> solid? stabil and less sytem latency is somethng i like
<monoxide> 10.04 usage hungry :(
<ChrazRitt> Guest54599, i have ati hdmi sounhd hardware, and ubuntu runs it thanks
<pcilatency> monox that depends on what your running
<rikkimaru> plainas, do you have enough workspaces for it to be able to move diagonally?
<pcilatency> the os itself is very light
<actionParsnip> pcilatency: if you have old systems then i'd use puppy, or xpud
<plainas> rikkimaru, no i don't
<actionParsnip> pcilatency: you can make ubuntu lighter by using a light desktop like fluxbox or LXDE
<monoxide> ye I have a toughbook cf30 and for sum reason 10.04 runs vary laggy (dual core, 512ram, 128video
<netrider> #wormux
<plainas> rikkimaru, workd great for me
<netrider> #join wormux
<monoxide> pings
<monoxide> lol
<AkShams> h
<pcilatency> hmm monox have you installed drivers for the video card?
<actionParsnip> monoxide: kill compiz and use openbox and it will be slicker
<rikkimaru> plainas, but you just said you didn't have a workspace there to move to...
<gbillings> cant you do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get autoremove ubuntu-desktop ?
<hellothere> ocean_ thanks
<plainas> rikkimaru, i set it to 8 workspaces
<plainas> two rows
<monoxide> its intel pcilatency I dont know there really are drivers
<monoxide> actionParsnip,  thanks I will give it a try
<monoxide> :)
<plainas> rikkimaru, hold ctrl+alt, then you can move around the workspaces with the arrowkeys.. doesn't that work?
<G-man> anybody know how to install UO razor on lucid lynx, ive already done the sh dotnet20
<pcilatency> monox yes..intel i810 workx up to i895 i believe or intel extream gfx / intell 3d accellerater
<pcilatency> etc
<rikkimaru> plainas, all the directions do except the upleft diagonal
<rikkimaru> plainas, i'm beginning to think its a keyboard thing
<pcilatency> maybe higher up to i945
<monoxide> pcilatency, is there a command where I can give/get more info on my video like an ls of the device
<plainas> mmm
<pcilatency> its based on what chipsets you have anyway
<monoxide> the whole system is intel based
<plainas> upleft per se i dunno... it aparently doesn't move diagonals... but if you press up then left...?
<monoxide> excluding the 3g modem etc
<pcilatency> and system latency would suffer if the chipset is not configure optimally
<actionParsnip> monoxide: as suggested earlier, make sure you have your video drivers installed. the system should be able to run a full gnome / compiz desktop but I am not sure what video chip you are running
<plainas> so guess those two keys do not work if pressed simultaniously
 * Adem is away: AFK
<actionParsnip> monoxide: lspci | grep -i vga     will tell you
<actionParsnip> !away > Adem
<ubottu> Adem, please see my private message
<monoxide> thanks actionParsnip
<rikkimaru> plainas, but they do for you?
<gbillings> My current resolution 1280x1024 and ubuntu 10.04 looks very good at that res. But whenever i restart, the loading screen with Ubuntu ..... is very ugly and low-res. How can i make that screen look normal and change it to a 1280x1024 resolution?
<actionParsnip> monoxide: you can use the output to find guides
<rikkimaru> plainas, the other diagonals work fine for me
<pcilatency> Display controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics for example
<plainas> rikkimaru, point is: i don't know... if press them at the same time, it looks to me that it moves first in one direction then in the other, hence having the effect of moving diagonaly
<monoxide> 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated
<plainas> now, does it really matters?
<rikkimaru> plainas, oh, you should be able to tell from the arrow
<rikkimaru> plainas, it points in the direction it moved
<actionParsnip> gbillings: http://wawan-kurniawan.web.id/fixed-plymouth-when-using-nvidia-driver-in-ubtuntu-10-04/
<rikkimaru> plainas, no it doesn't matter, i'm just curious if it's a gnome thing or my keyboard
<monoxide> :) brb google time
<plainas> rikkimaru, what do you mean it points?
<delinquentme> are there any RoR programmers in here? im having issues w .autotest files and getting no help in #rubyonrails ...
<plainas> mine just shows a grid in which a 'cell' is higlighted
<rikkimaru> hmm
<gbillings> asctionParsnip: im not using nvidia driver im using ati integraded graphics.
<plainas> then i move around the lite cell
<plainas> simple as that
<rikkimaru> plainas, sounds like it's configured differently
<rikkimaru> plainas, you use gnome?
<pcilatency> mono the drivers should be detected if it's enabled in bios..and installed automatically? should be anyway
<plainas> rikkimaru, gnome, no compiz, mist theme
<pcilatency> ocean where is this cpu-freq manual?
<civixier> Hi! I want to learn dvorak and is looking for a way to switch between my general keyboard layout (swedish) and the dvorak one with a hotkey.
<gbillings> asctionParsnip: btw i have burg installed over grub
<plainas> so since apparently no one has got the answer to my quesiton...
<civixier> Is there a way to do this?
<pcilatency> ??
<plainas> how do you guys use desktops? i can't find any use to them
<actionParsnip> gbillings: might be similar, you are basically telling the boot to use the framebuffer driver instead of vesa
<civixier> plainas > I use one desktop only for virtualbox and a xp virtual machine
<actionParsnip> gbillings: if you use tab it will complete my nick and be accurate
<plainas> civixier, since the keybinding wont work when you're in full screen mode, doesn't sound like it's more practical than a simplee window
<gbillings> actionParsnip: what do you meen "use tab" i have no idea what your talking about
<actionParsnip> gbillings: i'd look around on burg forums. burg is a 3rd party app so is hard to support
<actionParsnip> gbillings: you mistyped my nick earlier, making it not highlight
<gbillings> actionParsnip, ok got it thanks for the tab hint, my res is fine in grub but just bad when loading...
<actionParsnip> gbillings: try the guide, it should work
<gbillings> actionParsnip, alright i will try it out after im done upgrading to ubuntustudio
<delinquentme> autotest guru anyone?? ;D
<shadyabhi> I have set both SOCKS_SERVER and SOCKS_VERSION properly but then also I am not able to use chromium through SOCKS proxy? Any idea?
<peturi> anyone enjoying whiskey atm?
<plainas> peturi... is that a software or the actuall drink? i had a bit of AGUARDENTE
<actionParsnip> !info whiskey
<ubottu> Package whiskey does not exist in lucid
<peturi> plainas: whisky is a drink
<actionParsnip> peturi: what does it do?
<lost> how to make nvidia 180 listed in hardware drivers ?
<Ricky123> hey
<peturi> actionParsnip: it makes your gum feel funny
<actionParsnip> peturi: how is that related to ubuntu support?
<delinquentme> peturi, i always enjoy whiskey haha
<Ricky123> is there any way for me to completely remoev all users from my linux?
#ubuntu 2010-06-26
<Guest54599> Ricky123, y
<Ricky123> i mean, remove all of the passwords so they cannot login
<Ricky123> only with a ppk file or whateva
<peturi> actionParsnip: It makes me feel more helpful and a bit more talky, so i come here to help users
<peturi> Ricky123, would you like to delete the home directories as well?
<Ricky123> peturi: lol no
<peturi> Ricky123: so remove all users but keep their files?
<Ricky123> peturi: i just want to create a user and then set it back to the way it is now whereby nobody can login unless they got the private key
<peturi> private key .. you mean a password?
<nath> hi !
<Ricky123> no, i dont have any passwords on my ubuntu
<pcilatency> how do i find a govener for my p4 northwood?
<Viking667> *sigh*
<eblume> Hi - I deleted an LVM logical volume and created a new one to mount in the same place. I updated my fstab with the new UUID, but now Ubuntu won't boot without manual intervention - I get a purple (Lucid) screen telling me that the mount wasn't ready and I need to press "S" to skip it.
<shadyabhi> HOw do I run chrome through SOCKS proxy?
<Ricky123> the only way to login is to use a private key file and then if it works, it asks you what user you want to be and you type that in
<eblume> Does anyone know what's happened?
<Viking667> so much for _that_ idea.
<actionParsnip> pcilatency: what is a govener?
<pcilatency> sudo cpufreq-selector -g
<monoxide> why cap a p4?!
<eblume> I should add that I can mount the drive just fine without complaints manually.
<actionParsnip> monoxide: lower power usage
<pcilatency> its not a cap
<Viking667> monoxide: hm, to improve the cooling?
<monoxide> understandable
<peturi> Ricky123: I have never thougt of logging into the system using a keyfile, sorry.
<pcilatency> it lets me decide how i want it to be scaled if supported.. which it isn't but it can be overclocked
<Ricky123> peturi: ya, they use is especially when accessing a server instance in cloud computing environments
<Ricky123> you specify the key file to putty
<pcilatency> hmm
<monoxide> installing xorg video drivers needs alot of diffrent dep's
<pcilatency> sudo cpufreq-selector -f 32000000 <_ is this the correct way to set it to 3.2ghz?
<RfooTfoo> has anyone experience with installing pureftpd?
<WebDawg> YOU NEED TO INSTALL IT
<Blue1> RfooTfoo: nope just vsftpd
<WebDawg> RfooTfoo, What do you need to know?
<pcilatency> mono? no it only needs one?
<pcilatency> maybe 3
<peturi> Ricky123: passwordless rsa authendication using a keyfile, ye?
<actionParsnip> RfooTfoo: ftp isnt very secure. sftp will give a more secure connection. If you are only accessing over lan then its fine but i would suggest it over wan
<gperaltascura> (Sorry for my bad English) Is it better to update Ubuntu formatting the partition again or is it the same if I just use the upgrade option?
 * SlynX !!
<WebDawg> sftp is ftp
<WebDawg> just with a cert and encryption
<monoxide> on number 2 lol
<gperaltascura> for example from 9.10 to 10.04
<peturi> gperaltascura: upgrade is good
<monoxide> lots of just updates
<Blue1> gperaltascura: backup /etc/ and /home/ and do a fresh install
<SlynX> Je vous apprendre tout ce que vous voulez.
<monoxide> missing from lucid
<RfooTfoo> im looking to setup an ftp srever to be used over the wan
<Blue1> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<gperaltascura> what is the difference?
<RfooTfoo> so maybe using pureftp isnt good?
<Ricky123> peturi: , yes that is what i'm using right now. But i'd like to temporarily create an admin password and then when I get home put it back to the way it is now
<pcilatency> yea my nvidia drivers just updated not too long ago...but still 173...probably had to re-install after a os updated
<Blue1> gperaltascura: I have run into grub problems, and some programmes not being updated properly...
<Ricky123> peturi: do you know how i can do it?
<actionParsnip> RfooTfoo: the data transmitted as well as passwords used are all sent in plain text
<eblume> Can anyone help? I just deleted a LVM logical volume and replaced it with another, smaller volume, same mount point. I updated the UUID (and formatted the drive), and tested that mounting manually works - it does. But now I can't boot up without having to press a key (s) to skip past mounting the partition.
<RfooTfoo> id like to be able to manage the users easy as Im using this to access a webserver for hosting.
<gperaltascura> ok, thank you
<monoxide> when why do you need a demon? RfooTfoo
<Blue1> RfooTfoo: how to do certificate based authenication:  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=252
<monoxide> it would just be a client
<pcilatency> how do i install or force support for overclocking a p4 northwood?
<plainas> how do i get a list of the two last active windows?
<Ricky123> peturi: , will passwd --delete username work?
<delinquentme> is there a way to have ubuntu autodetect my sound card drivers??
<Guest54599> delinquentme, y
<delinquentme> bc my sounds not working
<rb__> I can't figure out how to convert an evolution mail folder to sylpheed claws.  I want to keep the folder structure too.
<delinquentme> yes i tried the volume :D
<nsmith> My Internet is reeeaaalll slow at my house but works fine everywhere else.  I am using lucid lynx and am a beginner to ubuntu.  Can anyone help?
<wildbat> eblume, did you double check your fstab then
<pcilatency> contact your isp
<peturi> Ricky123: You want to create a NEW user account with the same access to the system as the 'root' ?
<Blue1> nsmith: define real slow and how do you know it's slow?
<nsmith> other computers work much faster and dont have a problem
<rb__> email converstion, anybody?
<pcilatency> nsmith is it wifi or cable?
<nsmith> wifi
<MaRk-I> nsmith: disable ipv6
<pcilatency> mark why do that?
<eblume> wildbat: Actually I did, but I just found a typo. However the typo was introduced AFTER the screen first showed up. I'll give this a new try and come back if it failed.
<delinquentme> hmmm
<Ricky123> peturi: well, maybe i could just set a root password and use that acct and then somehow remove the pasword. passwd --delete root   should work to remove right?
<delinquentme> how about a safe-list for sites you'd like firefox to automatically run flash on?
<RfooTfoo> thanks Blue1
<pcilatency> mark?
<gunther44> once i've manually compiled and built something, how do i remove it?
<nsmith> ipv6 setting is set to ignore.  Is this correct or is there another way to disable?
<Guest54599> delinquentme, what is your sound
<peturi> Ricky123: password --delete user, will do the trick.
<pcilatency> that should be fine smith
<Guest54599> gunther44, you dont
<delinquentme> you mean what soundcard?
<rb__> Howbout a forum recommendation for email conversion?
<IConrad01> Hello, all.
<Guest54599> delinquentme, yeah
<pcilatency> mark why would disbaling ipv6 help with wifi speeds?
<delinquentme> dude im getting sound! but not out of anything but this hollow drum hit
<actionParsnip> peturi: Ricky123 : to re-disable root use: sudo usermod -p '!' root
<IConrad01> Sorry for being one of those "I only came here to ask a question" -- but I've got a weird one.
<VCoolio> gunther44: depends how you installed and if there are remove rules; if you did 'sudo make install' do 'sudo make uninstall' in the build folder
<hayro> y to ask questions on one line, don't use enter as punctuation
<hayro> 3Kanalýn Kuruluþ Tarihi: Wed Jun 09 20:19:32 2010
<hayro> Baþlýk yazan: Pici
<hayro> Uyarý: Lütfen kanal genelinde Siyasi,politik ve maç sohbetleri yapmayalým Kimseyi kýrmayalým.
<hayro> Uyarý: Argo konuþmayalým , kotü nick kullanmayalým ve Türkçe harici dil kullanmayalým
<FloodBot3> hayro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hayro> Uyarý: Þikayet ve önerileriniz için /j operhelp  yazýnýz ve yetkili arkadaþlardan yardým isteyiniz
<hayro> www.mIRCtr.Org Hoþ Sohbetler diler
<IConrad01> Is there any reason why Ubuntu wouldn't honor changes to /etc/sudoers made using visudo?
<MaRk-I> pcilatency:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87798
<peturi> Ricky123: Maby it's not a good idea to play with the root account, better to create a new account and edit the /etc/passwd file and give the new user the UID 0, or better: add him to the /etc/sudoers file so he can use sudo to perform root operations
<delinquentme> wish i coudl tell you
<delinquentme> i wanna say soundblaster
<pcilatency> hayro you almost got kicked?
<monoxide> anyone know where I can locate xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.6.99.900)
<rb__> Ah well, off to #debian, bye all.
<monoxide> can not find it in any ppa
<eblume> wildbat: Well color me confused. I checked it several times and found nothing before coming here, and the moment you tell me to check my fstab again, I find an error and it fixes it. Thanks!
<IConrad01> Monoxide: Get Ubuntu-tweak.
<nsmith> any other suggestions?
<dominicdinada> looking for a solution for drive encryption supported both by windows/linux ? for thumbdrives of course
<VCoolio> !checkinstall | gunther44
<ubottu> gunther44: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<IConrad01> Enable the "x crack" repo.
<monoxide> ok will check it out thanks IConrad01
<IConrad01> I'm currently running 2:1.7.6
<MaRk-I> delinquentme: go to pulseaudio options and make sure the sound card is using "analog stereo" instead of digital
<Guest54599> delinquentme, what is your computer
<pcilatency> mark that link doesnt show me a thread..
<wildbat> eblume, hehe ~ this is the magic channel
<MaRk-I> pcilatency:  google ubuntu ipv6 slow internet then
<Ricky123> peturi: i want to play with the root
<IConrad01> I forget the exact name of the X ppa I'm using but it's definitely in Ubuntu-Tweak.
<Guest54599> rb__, use debian if you want real men use ubuntu
<Ricky123> muahahaha
<dominicdinada> looking for a solution for drive encryption supported both by windows/linux ? for thumbdrives of course
<monoxide> dominicdinada, truecrypt
<dominicdinada> monoxide: freeware?
<plainas> how do i get a list of windows ordered by age?
<IConrad01> Guess it got missed:  Is there any reason why Ubuntu refuses to honor NOPASSWD:ALL changes to /etc/sudoers made using visudo?
<monoxide> yes
<monoxide> open source
<dominicdinada> sweet
<peturi> Ricky123: Then set the hroot password using passwd, play with it and remember to disable it again using the --delete option. Also make sure that you have "PermitRootLogin yes" in your /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<gunther44> thanks VCoolio make uninstall appears to have done the trick
 * monoxide opens tab 99 in firefox :p
<Malkren> whats the command for change servers?
<dominicdinada> monoxide: is it in the repos? aptitude ?
<monoxide> ./server irc.servername.com:port
<pcilatency> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1514558
<frsk> Anyone here running Lucid on Acer 3810t?
<monoxide> yes it should be domingo
<monoxide> sry dominicdinada
<actionParsnip> peturi: why not just use: sudo -i    ?
<dominicdinada> ok
<pcilatency> lol sometimes i feel like telling peole to "google" stuff is like saying..your annoying stupid and nieve..go waste hours of your time searching random un related links...but i'll look anyway
<peturi> actionParsnip: He said he wants to login as root.
<peturi> actionParsnip: i already suggested the sudoers file
<actionParsnip> peturi: its not supported or advised (and is really dumb)
<monoxide> lol
<peturi> actionParsnip: Yes it's supported, and yes it's dumb
<monoxide> sum people learn the hard way
<Ricky123> peturi: wait, instead I will put a password on the ubuntu user instead as it has sudo access
<wildbat> ubuntu don't give the option to suspend/sleep(it got hibernates thou) in the shutdown menu~ what should i do to enable it? 10.04, E6600, ASUS P5B
<peturi> Ricky123: Much better, you'll need to edit /etc/sudoers
<sylon> is there any way to remove / not install plymouth?
<pcilatency> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87798 was this the link you were refering to mark?
<actionParsnip> !noroot | peturi
<ubottu> peturi: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<monoxide> wildbat, you can open ur terminal and type sudo poweroff now
<monoxide> it should force shutdown
<MaRk-I> pcilatency:  yes
<peturi> actionParsnip: How do you mean you don't support it? It works just fine
<Guest54599> no
<actionParsnip> peturi: its NOT supported. to logon as root you need a root password, ubottu clearly shows "We do not support having a root password set" SO IT IS ERGO NOT SUPPORTED
<xangua> wildbat: system> preferences>energy then go to the "main" tab
<xangua> general
<xangua> **
<wildbat> monoxide, i don't want shutdown i want standby/sleep/suspend
<Guest54599> next!
<actionParsnip> peturi: A lot of other things may work fine and may equally be not supoprted
<wildbat> xangua, not helping
<actionParsnip> peturi: envy may work fine but is also not supported here
<peturi> actionParsnip: How am I supposed to know what is supported and what is not? Just because it's not enabled by default doesn't mean it's not supported. Your argument is invalid as far as i can see, using it I could argue that anonymous ftp access it not supported as well.
<didiermah> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<phil_> I'm having a problem performing updates on ubuntu.  I think some servers are down.  I see "an error occurred" from the update manager with the follwing details: http://pastebin.com/HAZWvVea
<actionParsnip> peturi: maybe you don't but if you don't know then say it is supported, then you look foolish
<actionParsnip> phil_: use software sources to change to a different server
<phil_> actionParsnip: How do I do that?  Can you give me more details?
<actionParsnip> phil_: system -> administration -> software sources
<Guest54599> any more helpbuntu request
<peturi> actionParsnip: openSSH clearly supports logging as root and the default /etc/ssh/sshd_config file shipped on the Ubuntu 10.04 CD contains the line "PermitRootLogin yes", so from all i can see its supported, please refer me to a documentation showing otherwise.
<actionParsnip> phil_: chose a different server, see if its ok
<monoxide> yes Guest54599 ur annoying
<phil_> actionParsnip: Okay, and are you suggesting I change the server under the "Ubuntu Software" tab or one of the others?  Under "Ubuntu Software," I have the option of either "Server for United States" or "Main Server."  Should I change to "Main Server?"
<Guest54599> y
<actionParsnip> phil_: worth a shot
<monoxide> your not even taking part in convo, just typing useless things
<MaRk-I> phil_: http://www.techhamlet.com/2010/04/ubuntu-select-faster-server/
<ennui> I know how to change launcher icons in the gnome menu. But there icons remain unchanged as far as what the window switcher shows. and some applications (chromium) seem to resist even the gnome menu icon change. any tips? does one have to delve into the source code to change icons in linux? :(
<actionParsnip> peturi: maybe but if the account is disabld its not going to work
<Viking667> Can someone help me figure out what's killing off firefox, skype, and some of my 3D programs? They each die for different reasons, but Skype dies from sigabort, Firefox seems to die from sigsev, and the 3D program I'm trying dies because it doesn't recognise the vendor string from glxinfo (it says Bruce someone instead of SGI)
<IConrad01> Does anyone in this channel have a suggestion as to why uncommenting %sudo ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL would NOT enable no-password use of sudo?
<Guest54599> Viking667, what ubuntu are you using
<Viking667> 10.04 with Studio-ubuntu packages added.
<monoxide> theres a method of using no pw for sudo
 * monoxide runs
<IConrad01> monoxide: That's what I'm trying to do.
<RickyWh> peturi
<IConrad01> Using the method which is built-into the /etc/sudoers file.
<RickyWh> i tried chaning ubuntu user password with passwd command and it says, passwd: Authentication token manipulation error
<Viking667> IConrad01: that's pretty unsafe, of course
<IConrad01> Viking667: 'course it is.
<monoxide> ahh ye someone was saying something about that earlier I just have not googled it
<pcilatency> how do i set pci latencies?
<RickyWh> peturi, nm, i had to sudo
<peturi> RickyWh: right
<DasEi> RickyWh: sudo passwd >someUserHere< didn't do it ?
<Guest54599> your ubuntu may be broken
<RickyWh> yes it did
<DasEi> RickyWh: so you just missed sudo then, have fun
<RickyWh> peturi, but when I try to login without using my private key file with putty
<RickyWh> "No supported authentication methods avialable"
<actionParsnip> RickyWh: if you boot to root recovery console, can you do it there?
<phil_> MaRk-I: Thank you.  The updates seem to be installing smoothly now.
<monoxide> IConrad01, thanks for the ubuntu tweak app suggestion it seems pretty easy to use to get all the updates
<IConrad01> RickyWh:  What's in your /etc/shadow file?
<MaRk-I> phil_: yw
<monoxide> still looking for the update I need tho
<peturi> RickyWh: Did you by any change manually change the /etc/passwd or the /etc/shadow file?
<IConrad01> monoxide: You want the "Source Center" 'tab' , and it's near the very bottom.
<IConrad01> X something or other.
<RickyWh> peturi, nothing exists in that file
<IConrad01> NOT "fresh crack"
<Mr_Sonoma> anyone use syscp?
<IConrad01> RickyWh: read it using sudo.
<actionParsnip> IConrad01: xswat
<RickyWh> Oh ya, tons of stuff in here
<monoxide> ok :)
<IConrad01> Do this:  sudo cat /etc/passwd | grep UserNameHere
<RickyWh> peturi, there is an entry for both root and ubuntu and tons of others in there
<IConrad01> Same thing for sudo cat /etc/shadow | grep UserNameHere
<IConrad01> I.e.; sudo cat /etc/shadow | grep RickyWh
<IConrad01> What's that put out?  Don't CNP that here -- it has your password, MD5-encrypted.
<RickyWh> no output
<RickyWh> oh wait
<IConrad01> You replaced "RickyWh" with your actual username?
<RickyWh> ya big long string
<peturi> RickyWh: the error you gave: This error indicates that PuTTY has run out of ways to authenticate you to an SSH server. This may be because PuTTY has TIS or keyboard-interactive authentication disabled
<IConrad01> Okay, so you have a password and it's properly configured.
<RickyWh> i think i just need to turn on password authentication for my server, how do I do that? i see in my sshd_config file RSA authentication is on
<IConrad01> So it's probably a PuTTY thing.
<RickyWh> in my sshd_config file i have RSAAuthentication yes     and PubkeyAuthentication yes
<RickyWh> how do i enable password authentication?
<monoxide> lmao IConrad01 I am on tard mode, I have selected the package but wheres the install button
<DasEi> RickyWh: it's another line in that file, and afterwards restart ssh
<RickyWh> oh ya, ok sweet
<IConrad01> monoxide: That's not the package.  It adds it to your repositories list.
<Adem> How does one go about right clicking the desktop if you have a window open on fluxbox?
<IConrad01> You then have to run the update manager to check for new updates and install them.
<monoxide> ahh ok :)
<monoxide> ty
<IConrad01> That's why it's called the "source center" and not the "application center".
<IConrad01> I'm really fond of Ubuntu-Tweak.  Has a whole slew of common Repos in there.
<seidos> it seems to me the majority of bugs in ubuntu, and perhaps thus in launchpad, could only be solved by software engineers.  is there any truth to this?
<IConrad01> Swiftfox, TOR, VirtualBox, etc..
<monoxide> yea I noticed alot of apps I search for using 9.04 had to manually install from each ppa
<monoxide> this kinda all togather less google
<monoxide> :)
<IConrad01> Yup.
<IConrad01> You can also use U-T for all updates.
<Adem> How does one go about right clicking the desktop if you have a window open on fluxbox?
<IConrad01> It also has a cache cleaning utility that's fairly damned robust.
<actionParsnip> Adem: fluxbox uses the right click to open the fluxbox menu dude, why do you want to right click the desktop?
<RickyWh> peturi, IConrad01, sweet it works, thanks so much guys :)
<monoxide> you dont know much about wine-doors by chance do you?
<Adem> u can right click anywhere actionParsnip ?
 * monoxide use to love fluxbuntu
<DasEi> IConrad01: did you also discover the repo generator ?
<peturi> RickyWh: no prob
<IConrad01> DasEi: repo generator?
<actionParsnip> Adem: from what i remember on the desktop, yes. on files the usual file menu will appear
<IConrad01> What is this black magic you speak of?
<Adem> I mean, even if you right click inside a browser or something even all the same options will appear actionParsnip ?
<DasEi> IConrad01: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<crouchingsamurai> Searched the web but did not find a clear & straight answer.  Downloaded Ubuntu and burned to cd.  Launched the installer and instructed script to install 10.04 and completely clean and reformat hard drive on install (ext4).  Afterwards when rebooting system stops on root\system32\hal.dll error and will not boot up ubuntu.  Do not understand why I need this file if I'm only installing Ubuntu...
<crouchingsamurai> ...10.04 and do not want Windows anywhere on the system?  Any and all help appreciated...
<actionParsnip> Adem: i believe it will respect browsers etc. Are you not getting the expected menu for apps?
<Viking667> *blink*
<Viking667> crouchingsamurai: that looks like it installed a WUBI setup
<Adem> I am running xfce atm actionParsnip, might be interested in fluxbox, just checking out comparisons etc
<DasEi> IConrad01: it lets you set repos for lots of ubuntu distros and also creates a scriptable collection of cmd's to get the pgp-keys, real handy
 * monoxide looks at repo gen, I see deluge :)
<IConrad01> Hrm.
<MaRk-I> crouchingsamurai: are you using wubi install?
<MaRk-I> I think that one isn't working at the moment
<IConrad01> A lot of those are in Ubuntu-Tweak, too.
<Viking667> He was supposed (or his install was) installed to cleaned-off drive.
<IConrad01> Deluge isn't...
<monoxide> ye it did seem to end pretty quick
<actionParsnip> Adem: flux is very light and fast, lxde is a little more user friendly and fast too
<monoxide> keept scrolling for treasure
<c3l> I need help with the package moc. running files on local is just fine, but playing files from remote that are mounted with sshfs opens VERY slowly, but when opened its all fine. (mplayer or cmus etc has no problems) what can it be?
 * monoxide hits wall
<DasEi> monoxide: what's your issue ?
<MaRk-I> crouchingsamurai: run the livecd and install from there, don't use "wubi"
<actionParsnip> Adem: flux is very customisable too and has fantastic shortcut key support :)
<monoxide> nothing, is there something wrong?
<Adem> actionParsnip:  where can I read the abilities of fluxbox
<IConrad01> Nice.
<IConrad01> The weird thing is that their lists don't sync.
 * monoxide is all over the place
<actionParsnip> Adem: could ask in #fluxbox
<DasEi> crouchingsamurai: you want just an ubuntu-install where there was a win on before on that hd ?
<cannonfodder> hey you guys ...i do  "sudo gedit /etc/ssh/sshd_config.txt"  but it opens an empty file ,...but when i do "sudo gedit /etc/ssh/sshd_config" it works?...and that file is a text file btw so why doesnt my first try work?
<actionParsnip> Adem: http://fluxbox.org/
<actionParsnip> cannonfodder: use gksudo with gedit dude, not sudo
<IConrad01> cannonfodder: That's because there's no ".txt" at the end of the file.
<cannonfodder> wats gksudo?
<Viking667> gtk front end for sudo
<DasEi> cannonfodder: different names lead to different files, this is linux, not win
<IConrad01> gksudo is just a graphical front-end for sudo.
<IConrad01> Linux *NEVER* hides file extensions from you, in CLI.
<actionParsnip> cannonfodder: its the right way to run gui based apps with elevated access. sudo is ONLY for terminal based commands like apt-get, cp, mv etc
<actionParsnip> IConrad01: its a bit more than a graphical frontend
<cannonfodder> then why am i able to save if i sudo it but not if i just gedit it
<Viking667> IConrad01: I don't even know if it hides them from you in GUI mode either, does it? Konqueror/Nautilus/Dolphin don't seem to.
<IConrad01> Viking667: Normally, no it doesn't.  But it *can*.
<clayg> How do you disable the touchpad?
<IConrad01> *.desktop files are a good example.
<actionParsnip> cannonfodder: if you just run gedit it runs as a user (you) which doesn't have write access to the file. using gksudo gives you write access as the process runs as root
<Viking667> heh. I kind of turn that off (hiding extensions) in windows, why would I want it back on in Linux for?
<IConrad01> actionParsnip: If the question is "What's gksudo" -- then that's a good explanation. :)
<cannonfodder> thanks
<Viking667> my only problem with *.desktop is where the heck to put them once I've made them.
<IConrad01> ... on your desktop?
<IConrad01> <_<
<DasEi> cannonfodder: only superuser-privilegs can alter systemfiles, it's about write permissions
<DarkNemesis> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<DarkNemesis> !linux-share
<DasEi> cannonfodder: each file on  linux-sys has it's own permissions
<Viking667> Then there are the programs I install, but they don't show up on the Ubuntu menu. Take linpsk or qsstv. Neither of those show up, and I have to run them from commandline even though they're both GUI programs
<cannonfodder> is there a good website to learn about all this user privelage stuff?
<IConrad01> For more fun -- if for some reason SAMBA isn't working and you want at a Windows box...
<IConrad01> You can use SSHFS to mount remote directories...
<IConrad01> so long as both parties are running ssh.
<Viking667> he he he...
<Guest54599> cannonfodder, are you new to linux
<cannonfodder> ya
<IConrad01> cannonfodder: Just use "man sudo"
<cannonfodder> thanks
<Viking667> But which ssh? The one from SUA/SFU?
<IConrad01> and "info sudo"
<DarkNemesis> anyone have any idea about how to share files between a pc and a web book? webbook running 9.04 desktop running 10.04
<DasEi> cannonfodder: sure there are, first look at man chmod, and don't change this, it's part of system-integrity
<DasEi> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<IConrad01> Viking667: As long as they can talk to each other.
<IConrad01> I don't think it matters.
<IConrad01> chmod -- remember: rwx, 421.
<monoxide> DarkNemesis, ssh?
<IConrad01> Just learned that today.  :-/
<monoxide> sftp
<IConrad01> And I got my RHCT today.
<Viking667> ... though I suspect that the sshd in SUA doesn't get upgraded anywhere as often as it needs to.
<Viking667> (at least, not the one I can install on Windows XP Pro)
<DasEi> cannonfodder: you know you can have a brief manual of command by prefixing it with man in terminal ?
<cannonfodder> yes
<Viking667> i.e.  "man  some-command"
<IConrad01> Viking667: As I said -- I don't *think* it matters what ssh server you're working with.
<Viking667> Only works for some programs
<DasEi> cannonfodder: man chmod, man chown
<astropirate> I'm running lucid and i got thi sfont called inconsolata and i want to install. how do i go about doing that?
<IConrad01> cannonfodder: You can also often-times get more in-depth manuals with other options.
<IConrad01> A way to find out how to do this is to run:
<Viking667> if it's a KDE program, doesn't work. If it's a Gnome program, it doesn't always work.
<IConrad01> find /usr/share | grep NameOfCommand
<c3l> I need help with the package moc. running files on local is just fine, but playing files from remote that are mounted with sshfs opens VERY slowly, but when opened its all fine. (mplayer or cmus etc has no problems) what can it be?
<Nitsuga> Viking667, part of the Debian directives on deb packages is that all programs must include a man page
<IConrad01> Any #'s you see...
<IConrad01> You can run man # NameOfCommand
<Viking667> ... as both Gnome and KDE seemto store their help files in different formats and ways.
<Nitsuga> btw, canonical is always violating this rules
<IConrad01> And that'll give you alternate pages.
<DarkNemesis> monoxide, on a LAN no, i want to be able to share files like a samba share i'm listening to music on my eee that is actually on my desktop and no files shifted
<clayg> How do you disable the touchpad?
<IConrad01> You can also run info NameOfCommand to get other info
<Nitsuga> so.. it works for all programs, but not the ubuntu-only ones
<IConrad01> Clayg: Disable altogether or only partially.
<IConrad01> ?
<Viking667> Nitsuga: ha ... and a lot of the gnome ones end up being "We included this because the distributor didn't"
<dsad> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<clayg> IConrad01, all together
<Nitsuga> Viking667, yep.
<IConrad01> clayg: touchpad controls are in system - > preferences - > mouse
<IConrad01> IIRC.
<IConrad01> Lemme check.
<Nitsuga> if you want a package in debian, make a man page
<monoxide> oh touchpads, how can I calibrate my touchscreen on my laptop?!
<monoxide> I only know how to do it in windows with there driver
<IConrad01> That only gives while typing, apparently.
<astropirate> I'm running lucid and i got thi sfont called inconsolata and i want to install. how do i go about doing that?
<IdleOne> !touchpad | clayg
<ubottu> clayg: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<IConrad01> I guess you could go the route of using modprobe -r NameOfDriver
<actionParsnip> IConrad01: gksudo is the correct way to run graphical apps in linux. The kde equivelant is kdesu. Sudo is not to be used as it does not setuip the environment correctly and it can ruin file ownerships in the home directory causing apps to not run and logons to fail. sudo is ONLY to be used for command line apps like apt-get, cp, mv, ln etc and kdesu/gksudo is to be used for nautilus, gedit and whatnot. You can technically use
<sine_> hi guys
<Viking667> IConrad01: (if something else hasn't decided it's going to use it)
<sine_> im running ubuntu and i installed virtualpc from the repository
<actionParsnip> IConrad01: "the environment" being the x server environment
<sine_> i know its not ubuntu but does anyone know how to get usb devices to work
<aretrfre34> hi, i have list of makefiles, i have to change gcc to arm-linux-gcc in each of them how to patch them?
<clayg> IdleOne, thanks
 * Viking667 tends to use "su -" then run commands from a root shell.
<sine_> like usb harddrives. it just wont recognise them, the host os takes them
<IConrad01> Viking667: sudo su - is my friend too.
<IConrad01> Wait.  Idiocracy format:
<Viking667> that was the _first_ thing I did on my Ubuntu
<IConrad01> "Woah.  You like sudo su - too?  We should totally hang out."
<monoxide> apt-get moo
<Viking667> the second thing was:   # passwd
<Viking667> monoxide: no no no no...
<actionParsnip> IConrad01: I use: sudo -i  as is advised
<monoxide> lol
<Viking667> apt-get install .....
<colk> aretrfre34, if the compiler isdefined by $CC youd just need to export CC=arm-linux-gcc
<Viking667> even if the compiler is defined by (say) $GCC, the same thing applies
<chowlala> hey guys
<IConrad01> actionParsnip: Some people don't like to use the officially recommended ways if they're more comfortable doing it differently.
<chowlala> how do i unzip a .rar file in kubuntu?
<monoxide> brb for reboot
<chowlala> ark doesn't seem to pull it off =/
<actionParsnip> IConrad01: they are recommended for a reason
<Viking667> chowlala: you don't. You unrar it.
<chowlala> oh, how?
<Viking667> and you need unrar
<actionParsnip> chowlala: sudo apt-get install rar unrar; rar x file
<IConrad01> Yes, that was what the recommender thought was the best solution.
<chowlala> i already sudo apt-get rar unrar
<IConrad01> Doesn't make it the *only* solution.
<Viking667> chowlala: perhaps ark doesn't know how to examine rar files.
<chowlala> so to unrar it = rar (file path)?
<IdleOne> !ot | IConrad01
<ubottu> IConrad01: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<aretrfre34> colk, no there is CC = gcc and CXX = g++ in each file
<Viking667> no ... rar x filepath
<hiexpo> unrarfree
<colk> then just change it
<colk> there
<IdleOne> !unrar | chowlala
<ubottu> chowlala: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Viking667> colk: there are a lot of places to change it in, obviously there's multiple Makefiles
<IConrad01> sudo su - for me is a better habit because then I can also run sudo su -c " " to execute multiple commands simultaneously.
<hiexpo> sudo apt-get unrar free
<actionParsnip> chowlala: rar x file    or you can use fileroller / ark
<iceroot> IConrad01: sudo -i
<hiexpo> ^oops install
<IConrad01> For example:  sudo su -c "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade -y --force-yes"
<IConrad01> sudo -i requires you to drop to a new terminal for that.
<IConrad01> Nuisancesome when you want one line.
<ring0> after installing 10.04 i surprisingly got a floppy entry in places, although i don't have one. how can i remove this entry? simply deleting the respective entry in /etc/fstab and /media/floppy?
<Viking667> actionParsnip: I think his problem was that ark wasn't working with rar files even when he'd installed rar
<actionParsnip> !find rar
<ubottu> Found: librarian-dev, librarian0, rarian-compat, guile-library, hol88-library (and 22 others)
<actionParsnip> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<actionParsnip> there we go
<iceroot> IConrad01: sudo -i is for a root-shell, why need sudo su -... for apt-get??
<IdleOne> IConrad01: please stop pontificating. We appreciate you helping but when giving advice please use the Ubuntu way. (I know it is not the only way)
<colk> Viking667, were those make  files created by configure?
<iceroot> IConrad01: sudo apt-get is doing the job
<Viking667> dunno .ask the other guy.
<IConrad01> iceroot: Because that way you execute a single-line command and get both the cache update and the actual upgrade simultaneously.
<Viking667> aretrfre34: ?
<IConrad01> Without opening a full root shell.
<IConrad01> And without having to type out "sudo" for *each and every command passed"
<hiexpo> sudo -su
<iceroot> IConrad01: ah ok, only typing sudo one time is a good argument
<hiexpo> than exit when done
<IConrad01> Precisely.
<Viking667> having run Linux since 1996 and having used Unix on a somewhat patchy basis since 1991, I have oooooold habits.
<AmritP> greetings all
<IConrad01> Viking667: :)
<AmritP> how does one check which modules use what devices, (or visa-versa)
<Viking667> I found out about Unix in late 1990, took a class in either 91 or 92, went from there.
<Viking667> AmritP: sourcecode.
<Viking667> that's the canonical definition
<AmritP> Viking667: well i'm talking about loaded modules :o
<Petskull> lspci ?
<Petskull> is that what you're talking about?
<Petskull> or modprobe ?
<clayg> what is a good gps/map application for ubuntu?
<AmritP> Petskull: but lspci doesn't show the module loaded for that device
<IConrad01> AmritP: lspci -k
<AmritP> :p thats what i need
<Petskull> try modprobe
<AmritP> ah
<Petskull> oh
<Petskull> nevermind
<AmritP> brilliant IConrad01 thanks
<IConrad01> :)
<prefrontal> is there a repository with nightly builds of google chrome?
<IConrad01> prefrontal: Yes.
<pcilatency> http://pastebin.com/f5irrTBt  < what do i type in console to set this card's latency to 1?
<IConrad01> You can pull it via Ubuntu-Tweak if you want to do it fully graphically.
<pcilatency> and also enable shared mem
<IConrad01> Well, it's Chromium.
<IConrad01> But same diff.
<prefrontal> IConrad01, can I get the native pdf viewer I read about?
<IConrad01> Not via Ubuntu-Tweak.
<IConrad01> If it's a Chrome feature, then... yes.
<prefrontal> i've got some hacky package embeds okular/acroread etc in firefox when you open a pdf, but it really messes up okuklar
<IConrad01> Chromium is simply Chrome minus the specific google-proprietary ad-revenue code.
<IConrad01> (And logos)
<prefrontal> hmm but i have chromium installed from google and it says version 5
<prefrontal> i seem to remember hearing that you need version 7 to get this pdf viewer
<WXZ> anyone know a magnifying app for xp
<IConrad01> Chromium-daily is on v.6
<WXZ> that's similar to the ubuntu one where you just click windows-key + scroll wheel
<hiexpo> xp
<Jordan_U> !windows | WXZ
<ubottu> WXZ: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<pcilatency> awesome conrad i been looking for tweakd's replacement it was alot like this ubuntu-tweak
<WXZ> I know Jordan_U, but they don't know what I'm talking about
<prefrontal> ok, thanks for the advice
<pcilatency> hold left ctrl and scroll
<Jordan_U> WXZ: That doesn't make #ubuntu the right channel.
<WXZ> I figured you guys would have a better understanding of what I mean by "the magnifier in ubuntu"
<Viking667> choooooice.
<WXZ> I think I need #windows-apps-similar-to-ubuntu-ones
<pcilatency> lol
<MaRk-I> WXZ: google windows xp turn on magnifier
<pcilatency> dude we told you 3 wys to zoom in
<WXZ> their magnifier sucks mark
<crouchingsamurai> yes DasEi.  Just installing ubuntu.  Wipe out all windows xp stuff.
<WXZ> and I obviously know about ctrl + wheel
<WXZ> doesn't work for notepad
<pcilatency> ahh
<hiexpo> pure_hate,  - oh your all over lol
<MaRk-I> then that's a windows issue
<IdleOne> WXZ: Please take the windows talk to ##windows
<pcilatency> there are other zoomer apps...
<WXZ> ok, ok.. fine
<DasEi> crouchingsamurai: easist way would be boot live cd, install gparted, have a new partiton-able, then install
<DasEi> table*
<Viking667> hm. So nobody can help me to figure out why Skype, Fire fox and some other program die on me on startup?
<crouchingsamurai> Not sure what you mean by WUBI install.  I downloaded the 32 bit version of Ubuntu 10.04 iso and burned to CD.
<aretrfre34> colk: if i export them configure fails with cannot run C tests error
<pcilatency> but since it's not "needed" most are poorly written or come with backdoors so be careful
<Viking667> crouchingsamurai: it may have installed into your Windows install if you have one, rather than erasing the drive.
<MaRk-I> crouchingsamurai:  reboot the pc with the cd
<hardcampa> Viking667: could be a ram hardware issue
<DasEi> Viking667: your system is updated/graded ? checked your syslog for errors ?
<Viking667> hmmm.
<Viking667> I'll do that. Give me mo
<baalwww> hi. newbie. installed apache2, mysql5 and php5 without a problem. installed phpmyadmin from the universe. it installed in /user/share instead of /var/www.  i tried issuing the command sudo ln -s /usr/share/phpmyadmin /var/www, but it says the operation is not permitted
<MaRk-I> crouchingsamurai:  are you running the installer inside windows?
<crouchingsamurai> Now rebooting computer with cd
<Jordan_U> Viking667: Might also want to test your memory.
<crouchingsamurai> Not running installer inside windows
<DasEi> crouchingsamurai: right, reboot into live, come back in
<MaRk-I> that error you said only happes if you use wubi which is the installer in windows...
<MaRk-I> happens**
<Viking667> hmmm. That's strange..... [ 3267.895808] usb 3-1: usb_submit_urb() failed, error -28
<crouchingsamurai> Okay.  Will be a few minutes
<Viking667> ... each time I try running Skype.
<DasEi> yep
<Viking667> (except the time changes, of course)
<baalwww> usr/share , not user/share...typo
<thune3> pcilatency: latency is not adjustable, and is a function of the hardware.
<prefrontal> dang, the chromium native pdf viewer only works on mac and linux so far
<Viking667> <Alice> Things are getting curiouser and curiouser</Alice>
<prefrontal> figures..decades later and i still can't view pdfs in my browser on linux
<prefrontal> *mac and windows
<Viking667> prefrontal: huh? evince doesn't work?
<Viking667> oh, in browser.
<wildbat> ubuntu don't give the option to suspend/sleep(it got hibernates thou) in the shutdown menu~ what should i do to enable it? 10.04, E6600, ASUS P5B
<Viking667> prefrontal: what architecture?
<linxeh> prefrontal: I loathe viewing pdfs in browser
<prefrontal> i've got some ways to make it happen they just don't work very well
<Viking667> heh.
<crouchingsamurai> okay.  Live cd version now up and running
<prefrontal> i prefer pdfs in browser when it works well, like on mac.
<DasEi> prefrontal: for ff there are plugins that do
<Viking667> I download them and fire them up in evince... I use acroread if I _have_ to.
<prefrontal> DasEi, yes and they dont work correctly
<prefrontal> they mess up okular for example. page up/down stop working
<aretrfre34> how to patch Makefiles for macro
<detrate`> is anyone here familiar with programming notifications? I'm having an issue related to the old style application indicator popup bubbles showing up as dialogs.
<detrate`> I'm using pynotify
<crouchingsamurai> DasEi - Live CD is up and running did you want me to launch gpart?
<linxeh> prefrontal: I use a mac; I hate pdfs in browser :)
<Viking667> ooo goodie!!!
<DasEi> crouchingsamurai: open a terminal ...
 * Viking667 watches a Windows go up in smoke.
<crouchingsamurai> done
<Jordan_U> prefrontal: If you really want its bloated goodness you can use Adobe's plugin.
<DasEi> crouchingsamurai: sudo apt-get install gparted
<prefrontal> Jordan_U, acroread in-browser seems to have issues as well IIRC.. but are you using it?
<Viking667> Jordan_U: is he using a non-intel machine though?
<prefrontal> amd64
<Viking667> hm. Not quite then.
<pcilatency> untu-tweak does not set latency timings =c
<crouchingsamurai> okay
<DasEi> crouchingsamurai: sudo  gparted
<Viking667> I find once I open a pdf in a browser, that Alt-Left no longer works, so I _have_ to use the mouse to go back...
<DasEi> crouchingsamurai: more then one drive in that box ?
<DasEi> than*
<prefrontal> Viking667, exactly, lots of things break because it's not supported natively by any of the browsers
<crouchingsamurai> yes
<prefrontal> looks like within a month or so google chrome will fix that..hopefully
<Viking667> define "natively"? as in, 64-bit natively?
<MaRk-I> pcilatency: "man setpci"
<crouchingsamurai> sda1 2 and 5 and one area unallocated
<crouchingsamurai> sda1 is ext4
 * Viking667 blinks
<crouchingsamurai> 2 is extended and 5 is swap
<DasEi> crouchingsamurai: so there is only one harddrive in that box ?
<prefrontal> natively as in, google is writing their own pdf reader fully integrated into the browser, or has licensed adobe-proprietary code
<hiexpo> fubared
<DasEi> !who | crouchingsamurai
<ubottu> crouchingsamurai: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Viking667> crouchingsamurai: do you have a sdb or sdc?
<crouchingsamurai> It was a windows box and has three drives installed
<Viking667> ahhh.
<crouchingsamurai> c drive is 100 gig and the two others are 200 gigs
<Viking667> Then I'll step out of the way.
<Viking667> Your ball, DasEi
<DasEi> crouchingsamurai: in the upper right corner can change the drives, make sure you select the right one, as we will delete it, data loss !!
<crouchingsamurai> Will do !ubottu
<colk> ugh ive done that twice so far
 * Viking667 would have done the old "Unplug all but install drive" trick
<DasEi> crouchingsamurai: ubott.. is the channel ro-bot, by the way
<Viking667> ... which only actually works if the install drive will be the boot drive too.
<DasEi> crouchingsamurai: which is the drive you want to erase for the ubuntu-install ?
<crouchingsamurai> DasEi - deleted sda1 - which was 120 gigs total before formatting.
<IConrad01> Viking667: You just reminded me of how many times I destroyed my boot partition when setting up my multibooting USB drive.
<IConrad01> :-/
<Viking667> heh. I managed to break two operating systems in one when installing Plan9 recently.
<crouchingsamurai> DasEi:  sda1 is the drive I want to use for the ubuntu install
<DasEi> crouchingsamurai: see, if there are 3 drives in there, they are called sda,sdb,sdc,  the additional numbers are the partitions on that drives, and you said you wanted a whole, formerly windows drive for install
<Viking667> Not only did I hose the original Plan9 I was upgrading, but then I ended up hosing the OpenBSD install as well.
<crouchingsamurai> DasEi:  Yes there is
<DasEi> crouchingsamurai: if you choosed the right drive, can tell gparted to create a new partition table
<IConrad01> LiveCD + chroot /mnt/oldOS ; grub-install -- your friend. lol
<Viking667> The OpenBSD, I'd just upgraded that same day to the latest version, and hadn't upgraded any of the extra packages yet.
<Viking667> Still, that had a silver lining, in a way. It made me reinstall all my OpenBSD packages that I hadn't upgraded yet.
<hiexpo> you need sda 1,2 5 for install
<DasEi> crouchingsamurai: it's under drive in gparted's menu > new table > msdos (defaults to it)
<resno> how do i do i find which nic is eth0?
<DasEi> crouchingsamurai: but be carefull to to delete the wrong hd
<Viking667> s/to to/not to/
<resno> i just need to know its name, etc
<IdleOne> resno: ifconfig
<DasEi> crouchingsamurai: also can open another tab in terminal and do : sudo fdisk -l to see your drives and partitions
<resno> IdleOne: no, im looking for the device name
<IdleOne> hmmm
<Viking667> resno: ifconfig, combined with lspci
<DasEi> resno: hwinfo should show
<Viking667> oooo. good call.
<IConrad01> Hardinfo, too
<Viking667> dmidecode?
<IConrad01> Nice 'n gui/tui
<spotty> Oy...that was a bit painful.  For those that were on here last night, my hard drive is officially a paperweight.  Took it out of commission last night
<crouchingsamurai> DasEi:  Think I did it right.  Applied changes and now I have an unallocated disk drive of 111 gigs awaiting
<binMonkey> hi, guys.  i want to back up my /home and my /etc files.  is there a utility that will help me burn them onto multiple cds without me having to break them up myself?
<IConrad01> Physically damaged goods, spotty?
<spotty> Yeah.  6 months after its birth, my hard drive died
<DasEi> crouchingsamurai: sounds fine then, now can use install from desktop, having a fresh mbr and no grub detecting another os :: before you start, did you verify the cd ?
<spotty> I was surprised.  However, then I opened up my laptop to replace the drive....and I found out it was a Seagate.
<Viking667> spotty: ouch.
<IConrad01> Just out of curiosity; what tools did you use to try to recover it?
<Viking667> Seagates are great, until they go bad. Then they go bad ... BAAAD.
<spotty> Thats the 4th time Seagate products bend me over the proverbial desk of life and screw me.
<Typos_King> ..., Seagate has bought other good brand makers
<spotty> but I have to say that 6 months is a record for me. I have never had a hard drive last such a short time
<crouchingsamurai> DasEi:  Yes.  I use infrarecorder open source software and always do a check after burn
<myself> _{
<spotty> So now, I got a new hard drive and a fresh install of Lucid.  Only problem is that 64 bit flash just ceased being supported.
<DasEi> crouchingsamurai: the cd itself has an option check media, can be chosen after bootup
<spotty> No YouTube for me
<IConrad01> spotty -- why not just use the 32-bit Flash?
<IdleOne> www.youtube.com/html5 spotty
<crouchingsamurai> DasEi:  So I'm good to go and can now reboot pc with cd installed and perform a new install of 10.04?
<resno> thanks DasEi IdleOne Viking667
<IConrad01> Is ia32 libs so horrible?
<MaRk-I> spotty: try "minitube"
<Viking667> awww crap. I can't go browse the Skype errors, because jira is down...
<Viking667> blach.
<DasEi> crouchingsamurai: I think so, and make sure grub installs to sda (will go in this mbr then, not touching your other drives)
<spotty> I tried using it despite my system being a 32 bit and so far, I cant get it to work in the browsers at all
 * Viking667 uses youtube-dl and then plays the flvs using mplayer. FAR faster than running in browser.
<crouchingsamurai> DasEi:  Thanks a lot for your help.
<baalwww> does ubuntu use the same file system as the host if it's running in virtualbox?
<DasEi> np, be welcome
<Viking667> baalwww: it better NOT do. Thats' "not supported"
<spotty> But its not just youtube. I never realized how many things I go to use flash in some way.
<DasEi> Viking667: I like video downloadhelper for it
<Viking667> DasEi: I neve found that to work when I tried it.
<baalwww> Viking667: what's better not do...running it in virtualbox?
<spotty> I can try and download the flash from the website but it wont let me install since it is the wrong architecture
<IConrad01> baalwww: VirtualBox creates .vmi files which it uses as "virtual machine images"
<Viking667> baalwww: err, you don't use the host's filesystem as the root filesystem of the virtualbox instance.
<IConrad01> Kinda like having a .iso file on your system.
<Viking667> yup.
 * Viking667 agrees.
<DasEi> Viking667: it does fine for me, and also can get direct d/l links for a d/l manager or wget/curl for it .. FAST
<spotty> So IM not sure what else I can do. I have the synaptic versions of flash player but they arent the latest
<IConrad01> Except in this case it's your virtual machine's hard-drive instead of a CD that's being kept as an image file.
<IConrad01> Spotty: Do you have the 64-bit flash repo still?
<baalwww> Viking667: IConrad01: ok, well, I installed virtualbox on vista, and then ubuntu on virtualbox, which runs fine...except I can't do a sym link
<spotty> No.  I do not.  Back in the old install (the bad hd) I had the 32 bit version of Lucid installed
<spotty> So updating to the latest was no problem.
<Viking667> a symlink on ... what?
<MaRk-I> spotty: your box is 32 bit and your OS is 64 bit?
<spotty> now I cant really do that because they discontinued 64-bit.  Blargh......
<DasEi> spotty: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras, fine on my 64 here (installs a bunch of other needed codecs, too)
<IConrad01> baalwww:  symlink from VirtualBox to Vista?  No, that wouldn't work.
<Guest62290> how long is the time out for irc connection before I can logon with my username again?
<Viking667> links don't work across networks, only within a single "machine"
<Guest62290> My username is still in use, but I am not connected with it at the moment
<IConrad01> spotty: Lucid amd64 includes a link to the 32-bit flash-plugin.
<baalwww> Viking667: IConrad01: no, sym link within ubuntu. I installed phpmyadmin. it ended up in /usr/share and I need it sym linked to /var/www ... I get the message, despite sudo, that the action is not permitted
<IConrad01> In it's non-free repository.
<IdleOne> Guest51773: /msg nickserv help ghost
<DasEi> Guest62290: practically none, but might have a ghost, ask in #freenode about that
<spotty> Ill see if that works. Thank you IConrad
<Viking667> baalwww: hm. Sounds like you have other errors.
<C0keNC0de> guys, I'm getting hell getting my usb gamepad to work. What's up with jscalibrator being dropped, and what am i supposed to use now?
<IConrad01> spotty: It *should* just be the normal flashplugin-installer entry...
<wildbat> ubuntu don't give the option to suspend/sleep(it got hibernates thou) in the shutdown menu~ what should i do to enable it? 10.04, E6600, ASUS P5B
<IConrad01> Just make sure you don't have the 64-bit flashplugin repo overriding it.
<baalwww> Viking667: well, i was reading a lot of messages about sym links not working in a fat32 partition... and i could think of no reason why linux would be on a fat32 partition other than a situation like mine
<IConrad01> baalwww: Have you installed guest additions?
<Adem> what's the best window manager?
<baalwww> IConrad01: yes
<IConrad01> What filesystem does your Ubuntu install have itself set to?
<spotty> I dont think I ever dl'd the 64-bit repo
<Brunellus> hello.  After an update to Lucid, I no longer have write permission on auto-mounted USB disks.  What happened, and where can I fix this
<spotty> I jut know that out of the box, I cant get flash to work
<IConrad01> And what's the host fs?
<IConrad01> spotty: Try gnash, maybe.
<IConrad01> There's another program that's like gnash but has actionscript3 support.
<IConrad01> (And not actionscript2...)
<IConrad01> I forget its name.
<DasEi> Adem: best will always become a poll, next to compiz abilities, fitting g-card is needed therefor, terminator can do some tricks
<MaRk-I> sfwdec?
<IConrad01> Can't recall at all.
<baalwww> IConrad01: how would I tell which file system ubuntu is using?
<clayg> whats the best gps+map application for ubuntu?
<DasEi> IConrad01: don't mix gnash with adobe, that's reported to cause trouble
<Viking667> baalwww: seems strang.
<Viking667> e
<IConrad01> baalwww:  execute: fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Viking667> Have you got the virtual machine up at the moment?
<IConrad01> DasEi: Yes.  We were talking replacement. :)
<baalwww> Viking667: yup
<Joshua_Roberts> hrumpgh
<IConrad01> baalwww: It is *all* symlinks, or only symlinks to /var/www ?
<Viking667> try these then:  sudo ln -s /etc/fstab var/www/fstab
<Adem> I have installed fluxbox, how can i changed between what window manager I want to use?
<Viking667> If you're the root user already, remove the sudo
<MaRk-I> Adem: only fluxbox or another wm?
<Viking667> If that does'nt work, check mounts
<baalwww> Viking667: not permitted
<wildbat> Brunellus, hmm check fstab , delete the USB one if you see it
<Viking667> baalwww: right. What does "mount" show?
<Adem> I am running xfce by default Mark
<MaRk-I> Adem: just "log out" and in gdm window select xfce
<C0keNC0de> man, linux really pisses me off sometimes. How the heck is anyone supposed to use joysticks when jscalibrator won't work
<Viking667> aaaactually, try this too:  sudo touch /var/www/hello
<Adem> ok ty mark brb
<Brunellus> wildbat, there is no USB line
<MaRk-I> Adem: yw
<Brunellus> I've commented-out the /proc/bus/usb usbfs line
<resno> im having a problem, when i enable my virtual machine on bridged, it doesnt get an ip address from my router
<Brunellus> that had prevented booting *at all*
<Viking667> C0keNC0de: heh. I know what you mean. I have an old 12" square tablet here that stopped being supported two years ago.
<baalwww> Viking667: ext4
<IConrad01> resno: Can you set it statically?
<resno> IConrad01: on the router or the machine?
<Viking667> baalwww: right. WHat shows for /var (if anything)
<BacklTrack> sup guys
<IConrad01> resno: The machine.
<resno> IConrad01: i can, the machine is centos though :(
<Steven___> hello ladies. i get a lot of these: <drweb@v37395.1blu.de>:
<Steven___> ./Maildir: No such file or directory
<Steven___> I'm not going to try again; this message has been in the queue too long.
<Steven___> what can i do?
<FloodBot3> Steven___: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IConrad01> resno: No problem.
<Brunellus> wildbat:  so the USB drives automount, but I need to be root to write to them.
<IConrad01> Gimme a sec and I'll give you a pastebin of a CentOS config for static IP.
<resno> IConrad01: thanks :)
<clayg> whats the best gps+map application for ubuntu?
<BacklTrack> I don't think there are any stable ones...
<baalwww> Viking667: it's got /var/run and /var/lock, both none on tmpfs
<wildbat> Brunellus, pastebin your fstab, and mount -l
<monoxide> this is a stupid question but there any way to map wifi points without gps?
<monoxide> kinda on estimates of db
<spotty> Well, I get video but no audio
<MaRk-I> spotty check pulseaudio options
 * monoxide loves pulse audio
<MaRk-I> if you have more than 1 soundcard
<Viking667> baalwww: try this:   sudo touch /var/www/hello
<frankS2> pulseaduio fucking sucks
<spotty> For some reason, although I have pulseaudio installed..... I cant get ahold of the console
<Brunellus> wildbat, my fstab: http://pastebin.com/KMx4tJEB
<clayg> if i try to install an application and it tells me i need a dependency (in my case libgps17), once I download the dependency, where do i put it so I can try to attempt to install the application again ?
<resno> frankS2: watch your language.
<spotty> and just to be sure, I still can play audio (mp3s)
<MaRk-I> don't need a console
<monoxide> frankS2, you have somthing better?
<frankS2> resno: why
<monoxide> share
<resno> !language | frankS2
<ubottu> frankS2: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<frankS2> monoxide: yes, w/e was before pulseaudio
<frankS2> worked perfectly
<monoxide> lol
<MaRk-I> press alt+f2 type padevchooser and run
<baalwww> Viking667: it accepted the command, but no output from it
<frankS2> i see no reason why they implemented a buggy pulseaudio
<Brunellus> wildbat, mount -l : http://pastebin.com/j4UpCAzB
<IConrad01> resno: http://pastebin.com/xMcTtduE
<IConrad01> You'll have to modify that to match your unique circumstances, obviously.
<monoxide> maybe you dont know how to use pulse I have no problems ever not even with wine
<IConrad01> And here's where that file goes:
<monoxide> or any app
<IConrad01> /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth0
<resno> IConrad01: thanks :), are you a centos person?
<frankS2> monoxide: there should be no reason to "know" how to use something as simple as a sound daemon
<baalwww> Viking667: I have a directory from Vista mounted to /var/www ... would that matter?
<frankS2> it shold work in the background
<spotty> Mark-I: Nope. Nothing happens.
<IConrad01> I just got my RHCT today, actually.
<Jordan_U> frankS2: It's not so much pulseaudio that's buggy most of the time but rather the alsa drivers
<spotty> Maybe there is something missing
<monoxide> when then you have fun fighting with recording from loopbacks the hardway
<IConrad01> But I've been an Ubuntu user since 7.04.
<resno> IConrad01: should i configure the machine manger to give it an ip or what?
<Jordan_U> frankS2: Pulse just happens to use features of alsa that weren't well excercised before.
<wildbat> Brunellus, hmm i dont see which one is your usb sdf? sdg?
<IConrad01> I *think* all you need to do is refresh your routing table on the router.
<MaRk-I> spotty: what version are you using?
<Hobz> Can anybody recommend a good bitorrent client for ubuntu?
<resno> IConrad01: ok, ill play with this a bit. i also noticed that my eth0 card is down when i do ifconfig
<monoxide> deluge
<Hobz> monoxide, deluge is currently not working fo rme
<IConrad01> resno: what happens when you execute service network restart ?
<Brunellus> wildbat:  usb drives are at sde2, sde1, sdf1, sdf2, sdf3
<lpx> did you try to reinstall the package?
<monoxide> hum, have you tried to reinstall the package
<clayg> whats the best gps+map application for ubuntu?
<Brunellus> wildbat and sdg1
<spotty> Hmm... 1:0.9.22~0.9.21 1:0.9.22~0.9.2
<resno> IConrad01: one sec, let me start it again
<Hobz> monoxide, I keep getting disk write errors, plus for some reason I keep getting deluge 0.5 instead of a more current one
<monoxide> let me see if I can locate a updated deb for you
<augdawg> update manager says that it cant update because the public key for lucid updates is not available. does anone knoe ehat this means?
<detrate`> does anyone know how to unsatanize the notification system in ubuntu to use the gnome default?
<IConrad01> Hobz: apt-get purge it.
<clayg> im trying to use viking gps application, when i try to tell it where to aquire the data from , how do i know where it's located?  This is a usb dongle for bluetooth with a bluetooth gps but there is no bluetooth option
<IConrad01> Then install it again.
<Hobz> IConrad01, I'ma try a .deb of 1.1.6 first
<Hobz> or should I purge it first?
<spotty> Hmm...what is missing?
<wildbat> BrendenB, wow ~ all the usb got problems?
<IConrad01> Hobz: purge first.
<Hobz> purging
<ennui> Does anyone here use compiz and gnome-mplayer and NOT get tearing on HD video? is there no way to have these 3 things? T_T
<spotty> I remember having a Pulse Audio icon in my system tray that I could access and fix things when I needed to
<Hobz> so long, deluge
<spotty> but yeah, I cant seem to access them
<Hobz> woah
<MaRk-I> spotty: yes that's "padevchooser"
<Hobz> apt-get couldn't find package deluge
<MaRk-I> or paman
<IConrad01> Hobz: Use dpkg, not apt-get.
<Brunellus> ARRRGH.  wildbat:  I just tried adding myself to the 'disk' group and nothing
<spotty> Okay...that would be odd
<monoxide> what version of ubuntu you using Hobz
<Hobz> an older one
<spotty> padevchooser was not installed.
<Hobz> ibex, I think
<tomlikeslinux> ennui i had a simalar problem because I didn't have the video card driver installed
<IConrad01> Hobz: There's a PPA for deluge.  Tried installing that way?
<baalwww> Viking667: IConrad01: that was it. I unmounted the vista directory, restarted ubuntu, and the symlink worked
<clayg> whats the best gps+map application for ubuntu?
<ennui> tomlikeslinux: I'm on a macbookpro, but I have the suggested NVIDIA driver installed :/
<MaRk-I> install it press alt+f2 padevchooser
<ZykoticK9> ennui, if you are using nvidia turn on "sync to vblanc" should remove tearing in video (might make games unplayable though)
<Hobz> IConrad01, not yet, I dropped off the face of the earth for about 18 months
<IConrad01> baalwww: Try remounting the directory and see what happens.
<IConrad01> Hobz: ??
<spotty> Would I need to restart my computer to get padevchooser to show up?
<wildbat> Brunellus, well you can manually mount them with correct option thou
<Hobz> IConrad01, I haven't kept current
<MaRk-I> spotty: right click the icon/preferences/startup
<Hobz> had other things going on
<MaRk-I> hmm just your desktop if it doesn appears
<tomlikeslinux> ennui I can't help you any more than to say that I didn't have the driver installed and if I had compiz and video i had issues
<Hobz> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<Brunellus> wildbat, I know how to mount manually.  That solves the "problem" but doesn't answer the question:  why the hell is it that this worked before the update, and does not do so now?
<IConrad01> Hobz: Then check this out -- it's painfully simple nowadays.
<monoxide> http://ppa.launchpad.net/deluge-team/ppa/ubuntu
<monoxide> thats there offical ppa
<Incarnation> I have an Epson Stylus COLOR 880 Printer hooked up via a parallel port to my PC, I'm running version 10 of Ubuntu and I would like to print documents via VirtualBox
<Incarnation> Can anyone help?
<gbillings> How do i change the resolution of the console when i press ctrl+alt+f1?
<IConrad01> Throw this onto your Sources page: ppa:deluge-team/ppa
<IConrad01> ppa:  deluge-team/ppa -- without the space between ppa: and deluge-team/ppa
<spotty> Is there any way I can find out what audio options my browsers are using?
<IConrad01> It configures the whole sequence, including gpg key authentication.
<Hobz> where's the sources, again?
<spotty> I still have video but no audio on the browser
<Brunellus> wildbat:  I had write access to automounted USB disks in Warty, Hoary, Dapper, Breezy...you get the idea
<Brunellus> wildbat:  I don't understand what changed
<IConrad01> Synaptic -- > Settings --> Repositories
<ZykoticK9> Incarnation, you might want to ask in #vbox if you don't get an answer here.  a usb printer would be way easier i'd imagine (would require PUEL version of vbox)
<ennui> tomlikeslinux: yeah I like compiz but if it is going to effect video playback so badly it's back to metacity for me
<Hobz> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Adem> MaRk-I:
<Hobz> damn
<IConrad01> -- > Other Software  +Add
<MaRk-I> Adem:
<Adem> I just tested fluxbox, I was so confused, how do I view folders and stuff?
<resno> IConrad01: when i execute srevice network restart: brings up loopback interface then eth0 but cant get an ip address. it gets 10.0.2.2
<Incarnation> I will try that Zyk, thanks
<MaRk-I> Adem: right clicking and selecting fileview or folders??
<IConrad01> resno: Then you configured your machine to NAT, not Bridged, network.
<Brunellus> Adem:  fluxbox is only a window manager.  to manage files, you'd need to run a separate filemanager--e.g. nautilus, midnight commander, etc
<Hobz> found it
<Jordan_U> Adem: You need to start a file manager for that, fluxbox is just a window manager
<ZykoticK9> Adem, fluxbox doesn't really come with a default file manager - launch nautilus or an alt file manager like rox
<IConrad01> What VM software are you using?
<gbillings> Maybe nobody heard me. How do i change the resolution of the console when i press ctrl+alt+f1?
<Jordan_U> Adem: Right click on the "desktop" to get an application menu.
<spotty> Okay....Im going to restart my computer and see if anything sticks
<resno> IConrad01: virtualbox, but its on a server.
<wildbat> Brunellus, hmm ~ i have no idea ~ did you try repluging the usbs?
<MaRk-I> spotty: strange only thing I can think of was that pulse audio happened to me, was sending the audio to wrong output
<IConrad01> gbillings: To my knowledge, you can't.
<IConrad01> resno: That's no problem.
<Adem> Ive already got a file manager though, all I was doing is changed my window managers, shouldnt my file manager from xfce change onto the fluxbox window manager?
<ZykoticK9> gbillings, are you using nvidia?
<IConrad01> http://pastebin.com/EgwBAuV5
<Brunellus> Adem:  your filemanager isn't running by default.  you'd have to right-click and find it int he menu and run it
<gbillings> i am using ATI integrated graphics 64bit
<MaRk-I> Adem: I believe they use different, sorry I dont use fluxbox
<Brunellus> Adem:  note that there will be no automount daemon running in the bakcground, either so you'll have to mount unmount your own filesystems
<Adem> How can I make it run by default brun
<spotty> Well thats real odd
<resno> IConrad01: i found a webclient to help mangage, but i guess its not perfect (;
<Brunellus> Adem:  look at the Fluxbox entry in the ubuntu wiki
<spotty> Okay....so lets see if it behaves on opera, flock, and chrome. It should in theory do just taht
<IConrad01> resno: Execute this command -- NOT AS ROOT: VBoxManage modifyvm NameOfVM --nic 1 bridged
<Brunellus> I wrote that years ago, but that should still work.
<Adem> I dont even know how to open my browser on fluxbox
<Adem> :s
<IConrad01> resno: VBox has CLI options. :) http://pastebin.com/EgwBAuV5
<aliasxerog> adem: right click menu
<Brunellus> Adem, rightclick on the desktop
<MaRk-I> Adem: rightclick, applications etc.
<Adem> KK i will go try it now then I will come back
<Brunellus> wildbat, permissions STILL DENIED
<Adem> also, why is xterm listed on my wm's?
<Adem> its just a terminal isnt it?
<MaRk-I> yes
<Adem> so im guessing its like safe mode for windows?
<Brunellus> Adem:  it is.  menu generation is kind of weird.  fortunately everything in xbox is configurable via textmode
<ZykoticK9> Adem, xterm is for recovery/emergencies
<Adem> okk I see
<aliasxerog> i use xterm every day
<Jordan_U> Adem: You might want to look into LXDE which is more of a Desktop environment.
<Adem> alright well brb testing fluxbox
<Georgiy_> linux OS's always manage to do the 1 step foward, 2 steps backward approach
<aliasxerog> or look at xfce
<spotty> Alright. Well thats interesting.  Opera gives me music but no sound
<spotty> and Flock gives me "you need to upgrade"
<ZykoticK9> aliasxerog, yes - should be "xterm as a login session is for recovery/emergencies" ;)
<Hobz> IConrad01, I'm not getting the syntax right in synaptic, it doesn't like ppa:deluge-team/ppa
<Adem> okk ill try lxde also, im just going to experiment with window managers and see what i like, all i have used so far is xfce
<aliasxerog> i know. i use that every day
<IConrad01> Hobz:
<aliasxerog> adem: try out windowmaker
<wildbat> Brunellus, only explaination is it is automount by root not your current user. i don't see any uid option in your mount -l ~, that is strange
<Jordan_U> Adem: Do you understand the difference between a window manager and a desktop environment?
<Adem> not really ;(
<Adem> Where can I learn
<Steven___> hi there, i'm getting a lot of mail daemons from drweb. what can i do?
<IConrad01> Hobz: It's "ppa:" && "deluge-team/ppa"
<IConrad01> https://launchpad.net/~deluge-team/+archive/ppa  <-- CNP from there.
<aliasxerog> a window manager manages the pretty stuff drawn around your windows and sometimes gives you menu to start things. they are usually one binary. maybe two
<IConrad01> Is that what you did?
<Adem> Jordan_U: , not really:( where can I learn?
<Hobz> I'm missing something here
<IConrad01> Hobz: Try this, instead: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/deluge-team/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<Brunellus> wildbat, so how the hell do I get root to stop automounting
<aliasxerog> adem: i put up a definition for window managers above a bit
<Brunellus> wildbat, while at the same time letting current user automount
<Hobz> IConrad01, that did it, lets see how she flies
<Adem> ok thanks alias, then what is a desktop environment
<IConrad01> Hobz: You'll need to CNP this into a file: http://pastebin.com/krmb84Cu
<researcher1> how can I install a tar.biz2 file in Ubuntu
<IConrad01> And then save it as "Deluge.gpg"
<Adem> So let me get this straight, window manager is kind of like a windows theme?
<MaRk-I> Hobz:  try this:   sudo add-apt-repository ppa:deluge-team/ppa
<monoxide_> or type sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 249AD24C
<BacklTrack> @researcher1 -- Uncompress it then configure and make it
<IConrad01> And then from Sources, switch to the "Authentication" tab, and click on "Import Key File" and browse to the Deluge.gpg file.
<BacklTrack> @Adem -- just use the default and mess around with themes
<IConrad01> Or CNP monoxide_'s CLI entry, yes. :)
<BacklTrack> im sure there are a few aero-clones out there
<researcher1> BackITrack Im quite new. can u guide details
<aliasxerog> adem: no. they're more than a theme. they let you move and resize windows, places where they pop up, and lets your close and hide them among other things. a theme just makes them look pretty
<Adem> BacklTrack:  just trying to expand my knowledge
<Brunellus> wildbat, yeah root owns all my usb drive
<Brunellus> wildbat, why is that?
<Jordan_U> Adem: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_environment There are probably better explanations than that, but it's decent.
<BacklTrack> Researcher -- Which program are you trying to install
<Adem> Thanks :)
<Adem> i will have a read now
<merlock18> anyone have any idea if the support for ZFS is the same in Ubuntu as OpeSolaris or is the package you get in Ubuntu just enough to create zppols basically?
<researcher1> BackITrack I am Trying to install italc-1.0.9.tar.bz2
<wildbat> Brunellus, i heard there is the same issue on the channel once but i didn't recall the solution, hmmm
<Adem> oh.. so a desktop environment is more like a windows theme :p?
<BacklTrack> if possible, just get it from the repository
<BacklTrack> Adem...no it's much more
<Jordan_U> Adem: No, it's *much* more than that.
<aliasxerog> adem: no nowhere close
<resno> IConrad01: theres no space between --nic and 1 :). i got an error msg when i tried it. let me fire it up and test drive it
<BacklTrack> adem, it's like a collection of libraries tools and UI's
<Hobz> k, I'm just trying the .deb
<wildbat> Brunellus, did you have usbmount ?
<ZykoticK9> Hobz, if you are still having problems try adding the repository like "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:deluge-team/ppa" the "sudo apt-get update" and see if you have updated packages after that.
<Adem> A desktop environment typically consists of icons, windows, toolbars, folders, wallpapers,shortcuts and desktop widgets.
<IConrad01> resno: Didn't know that.  Ahh, well.
<Adem> isnt that practically what a theme is
<BacklTrack> no. themes are kinda just like skins
<gigasoft> my ctrl+c and ctrl+v doesn't  work, help !
<BacklTrack> just for looks, really.
<Brunellus> wildbat, yeah I have usbmount
<Brunellus> wildbat, why
<monoxide_> does anyone even use transmission?
<ZykoticK9> gigasoft, in a terminal?
<ennui> the people in #Mplayer say the the source code you can find in the repos for Mplayer is all outdated. I'm a newb when it comes to manual compiling.
<BacklTrack> I use transmission
<Brunellus> wildbat, please sent a quick answer:  I have to go in a second.
<IConrad01> ZykoticK9: Hobz already got the repo added to his apt file.
<Adem> monoxide_:  I did on my previous distro but it just stopped working for some reason, i use deluge now
<ennui> I like gnome-mplayer but... so much tearing
<wildbat> Brunellus, that is for server usb automount ~ that may be your problem
<Adem> ennui:  try vlc
<wildbat> Brunellus, remove that
<monoxide_> yea, transmission gives me slow slow slow peer/seed speeds vs deluge so I asked
<Brunellus> wildbat got it.
<gigasoft> ZykoticK9, no in dolphyn
<monoxide_> do you all experance the same issues?
<ZykoticK9> IConrad01, that add command installs both the repo and the key and checks everything, very handy
<BacklTrack> ennui - i use a rythmbox or a curses bases player :D
<aliasxerog> to be honest explaining a desktop environment to someone is really complicated
<Hobz> dammit
<Adem> Anybody know how I can enable alt+ codes?
<IConrad01> ZykoticK9: Never used it, actually.
<researcher1> I want to install italc-1.0.9.tar.bz2 after modifying its .c source code in a few files. Any guidance please
<Hobz> I think I just need to update my system
<monoxide_> fail Hobz
<monoxide_> ?
<Hobz> ya
<gigasoft> ZykoticK9, i mean globaly doesnot work
<ZykoticK9> gigasoft, i don't even know what dophyn is (i'm guessing kde)
<BacklTrack> adem -- are you talking about like the numpad symbols
<Adem> yeah
<IConrad01> Hobz: execute:  " sudo su -c 'apt-get update && apt-get install deluge*' "
<Hobz> "dpkg: status database area is locked by another process"
<gigasoft> ZykoticK9, yes
<IConrad01> Exit Synaptic.
<BacklTrack> Im not sure actually, i though that was a windows thing...
<Adem> they don't work for me, maybe its the language I picked or something
<ZykoticK9> gigasoft, sorry man i haven't used kde in YEARS
<ennui> oh, my beautiful MKV files.. sob.. sob...
<Hobz> IConrad01, when I apt-get update I get lots of failed downloads
<Hobz> that might be it
<monoxide_> you have another package manager going
<aliasxerog> adem: i think thats just a windows thing
<monoxide_> one at a time
<gigasoft> ZykoticK9, thanks anyway
<monoxide_> close synaptic etc
<Adem> oh, dammit :(
<IConrad01> Hobz: That's not bad, actually.  It's language support files.
<Adem> but mac has them too :o?
<IConrad01> That happens.
<Hobz> woops, forgot to close synaptic
<aliasxerog> adem: they do?
<Hobz> ok, it's moving ahead now
<Adem> yeah
<BacklTrack> Linux has all the symbols - just not access to them from numpad
<Hobz> woops, dependency problems
<Adem> dammit :(
<Ricasol> need some help getting my display back working after i removed my nvidia graphics card
<Hobz> I need deluge-common
<Brunellus> ugh.  OK.  yes that worked wildbat
<Adem> kk brb checking my other wm
<IConrad01> Ricasol: Execute, as root:  "Xorg -configure"
<wildbat> Brunellus, ^^
<Viking667> hm. Weird. How do I turn on the "partner" repo? I don't see it in "Software Sources" unless I'm not looking hard enough or something.
<aliasxerog> backltrack: how do you think you access them?
<BacklTrack> Adem -- well you can just start learning elementary java.  It accesses unicode with ease
<IConrad01> Viking667: It's in "other software"
<aliasxerog> adem: or c++, unicode isn't too hard on that
<Viking667> hm. Back that off, I just found an older one commented out in sources.list
<ShayneFalco> Good evening everyone. I am trying to install ndiswrapper. I do not have an internet connection on my Ubuntu-run computer but I do have a laptop with an internet connection. I also have my Ubuntu CD-Rom. However, when I try to load my CD-Rom into my Synaptic-Package Manager, it says it can not detect it and to load another one. Any thoughts?
<BacklTrack> Hmmm if i need unicode symbols -- which i haven't yet . THere are unicode symbols online you can copy/paste  .  and im sure there are programs that display a large amount or all of the unicode chars.
<Viking667> But I'll check out "Other software" just in case.
<Ricasol> I did that conrad
<Brunellus> wildbat, thank you, problem solved.
<Ricasol> and it didn't work
<Ricasol> can u pm me or something
<IConrad01> Ricasol: What error did you get?
<wildbat> Brunellus, you're welcome
<Steven___> hi there, i'm getting a lot of mail daemons from drweb. what can i do?
<BacklTrack> one program is called Character Map.. I think it's default in Ubuntu
<aliasxerog> have any of you guys used gnome shell at all?
<ShayneFalco> Good evening everyone. I am trying to install ndiswrapper. I do not have an internet connection on my Ubuntu-run computer but I do have a laptop with an internet connection. I also have my Ubuntu CD-Rom. However, when I try to load my CD-Rom into my Synaptic-Package Manager, it says it can not detect it and to load another one. Any thoughts?
<Jordan_U> ShayneFalco: What wireless card?
<Hobz> oh, ffs
<Hobz> k, debs are tedious
<DanaG> Weird... with my new SSD, a cold boot won't work...
<ShayneFalco> Airlink 101.
<monoxide_> airlink 101?
<Viking667> ... weird. That shows me the same thing, but not for Lucid, only for Jaunty and Hardy.
<marcuy> hi, is there anyone who knows how to use SCIM for writing in chinese (ubuntu 10.04)?
<ShayneFalco> Airlink101 - 6070
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/Gytvwv6i
<atomjepes> Hi, I cannot reinstall upstart sysv-rc insserv
<DanaG> there's serial console log of my boot.
<Jordan_U> marcuy: I think iBus is prefered now, but I don't have any experience with either.
<BacklTrack> Gnome shell -- no i havent .  but i don't think i will either .
<DanaG> At that point, it hangs, doing absolutely nothing.
<darthvies> Which was the first linux distro to have a GUI?
<Longhorn|XP> darthvies, i'm gonna guess slackware :P
<Jordan_U> marcuy: Might ask in #ubuntu-cn
<Daekdroom> Does Ubuntu lucid's radeon driver have support for ATI RS482 [Xpress X200M]
<atomjepes> tried aptititude -f install and still says dpkg: `update-rc.d' not found on PATH.
<darthvies> Tought it would be. Thanks :D
<marcuy> Jordan_U, thanks for the tips
<ShayneFalco> Any reason why Synaptic Package Manager would not detect the CD-ROM?
<Jordan_U> marcuy: You're welcome.
<aliasxerog> DanaG: thats really weird
<Venim> how do i go about reinstalling X?
<phil_> Hello.  I just restarted my X server at the instruction of some software.  Now, when boot up Ubuntu and I log in, I cannot see any toolbars, only a desktop background.  If I restart X again (using Ctrl + Alt + Backspace), I can log in again and it works!  But each time I boot, I get the same problem.  Also, all of my desktop icons disappeared!  Does anyone know what's going on?
<aliasxerog> DanaG: what fs is your home partition
<IConrad01> Venim: Just run X -configure from rescue mode.
<dfcnvt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKpSrJjHmVs&fmt-22
<IConrad01> That's "X -configure"
<Jordan_U> ShayneFalco: Do you know the actual chipset?
<Adem> Ok I was just testing things out and I went Right click> first option(forget name)>File manager>Desktop something
<DanaG> Well, those ones that failed are my OLD drive, under /media.
<Adem> and now I dont have the right click optiton with the fluxbox list anymore
<DanaG> My new drive is an SSD.  One partition on new drive for root; ext4.
<DanaG> oLD one was ext4 home and ext4 root.
<Venim> IConrad01: segfault
<monoxide_> ShayneFalco, your chipset is ralink RT2860 try this Forum post for help
<Viking667> Hey, is 10.04 called Lucid or Maverick?
<monoxide_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1476007
<DanaG> It's especially odd that it doesn't give me a recovery console.
<IConrad01> Venim: Okay...  try this:
<IConrad01> Venim: /etc/init.d/networking start
<aliasxerog> DanaG: its not even getting that far in the boot
<atomjepes> dpkg: `update-rc.d' not found on PATH.
<DanaG> I mean, not even an initramfs console.
<Hobz> *sigh*
<Venim> IConrad01: networking stop/waiting
<IConrad01> Venim: apt-get install -d X
<greenjon> Viking667: Lucid Lynx
<IConrad01> Venim: You get no further than that?
<Venim> IConrad01: no
<monoxide_> no luck Hobz
<DanaG> Every once in a while, it will boot successfully.
<Venim> also, its xserver, not x
<Venim> my bad
<Venim> i think
<DanaG> Oh, and something keeps writing AT+GCAP to my serial console.
<greezmunkey> lo
<DanaG> It does it exactly 3 times at boot.
<Hobz> monoxide_, just tired, I'm pretty sure I need to redo this system
<Viking667> Then why does Lucid Lynx show up on archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists with a release date of 29-Oct-2009  ?
<monoxide_> whats the SSL port for this ubuntu sever?
<monoxide_> to connect to irc
<Venim> IConrad01: when i upgraded to 10.04, shit go messed up
<IConrad01> Venim:  We'll try something different,t hen.
<Jordan_U> DanaG: Can you try passing a bogus root=device? Maybe then it will fail before the hang giving you an initramfs prompt where you can check /dev/disk/by-id and other things.
<Venim> and so i went and tried reinstalling xserver
<IConrad01> Venim: Reboot your machine.  Get to the GRUB menu.
<starnostar> lan traffic is interfering with my vnstat database for monitoring my bandwidth, does anyone know of a per-process bandwidth monitor or one that allows for exclusions...maybe cacti?
<Hobz> brb
<Venim> IConrad01: and?
<merlock18> anyone have any idea if the support for ZFS is the same in Ubuntu as OpeSolaris or is the package you get in Ubuntu just enough to create zppols basically?
<Viking667> Ah well. At least I added the right line in sources.list
<IConrad01> When you're in the grub menu, enter "e" -- and then "e" again when you've navigated to the kernel-line.
<merlock18> zpools
<IConrad01> Add a "3" to the end of the line you see.
<IConrad01> Then hit "enter", and "b".
<greenjon> Viking667: i have no clue lol. i'm sure it's a simple answer, but i dunno honestly
<DanaG> I think it's a race condition.
<Venim> which line is the kernel one?
<DanaG> Or something.
<aliasxerog> DanaG: or even try mounting your disks using their device name and not uuid
<Venim> initrd?
<IConrad01> This will boot you into runlevel 3, which is no-GUI w/ Networking.
<greenjon> Viking667: at least you did put the right line in there :D
<DanaG> It works, sometimes.  It doesn't work, other times.
<IConrad01> Venim: vmlinuz
<Venim> so what should that line look like?
<DanaG> alt-sysrq-I gave me a root console.
<Venim> atm its linux /vmlinuz....... root=UUID=....3\
<IConrad01> Venim: Doesn't matter.  You're just adding a "3" to the end of it.
<MaRk-I> monoxide_: port 7000 and 7070
<Adem> How do I logout of fluxbox? exit in terminal isn't working its jut closing the terminal, and the right click list thing is back to the old one so I cant right click>exit
<IConrad01> Nothing attached to it, just "3"
<Venim> IConrad01: then boot?
<DanaG> 3 doesn't work in Ubuntu.
<Daekdroom> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DanaG> try "text".
<DanaG> That makes GDM not start.
<IConrad01> DanaG: What?  >_<
<nikon> hey all
<aliasxerog> adem: crtl-alt-backspace
<BacklTrack> Hmmm, bored.  Anyone here enjoy the NCurses GUI?
<phil_> I'm sorry, but did anyone see my post?
<Viking667> DanaG: rather depends on if he has a visible framebuffer... for example, I don't.
<IConrad01> Okay, how do you get to runlevel 3 then?
<Adem> aliasxerog:  not working
<MaRk-I> Adem: right-click  "logout"
<Viking667> BackITrack: I do.
<Viking667> hey, where'd you go?
<Jordan_U> IConrad01: Those instructions are out of date in two ways :) 1: with grub2 you press ctlr+x to execute the edited entry 2: upstart doesn't have a runlevel 3 :)
<DanaG> ah, looks like it's trying to find /dev/disk/by-uuid when udev has not yet created those symlinks!
<BacklTrack> Ha, good.
<Viking667> BacklTrack: I do.
<IConrad01> Jordan_U: Well, now I know.
<Jordan_U> Venim: Just choose the "recovery mode" option
<Viking667> DanaG: ahhhhhhhh.
<Adem> no option, "open new window", "create launcher etc", open terminal here, desktop settings and properties, no logout
<greenjon> phil_: go ahead and ask again. i haven't seen it forawhile and maybe a refresher would help
<BacklTrack> Viking667: Glad to hear
<Venim> Jordan_U: that's how i get to my OS
<Venim> w/o X starting
<phil_> Hello.  I just restarted my X server at the instruction of some software.  Now, when boot up Ubuntu and I log in, I cannot see any toolbars, only a desktop background.  If I restart X again (using Ctrl + Alt + Backspace), I can log in again and it works!  But each time I boot, I get the same problem.  Also, all of my desktop icons disappeared!  Does anyone know what's going on?
<IConrad01> Jordan_U: He was *in* recovery mode.  We need networking so he can reinstall his xserver package.
<Venim> but i nothing I do gets X to run
<Viking667> BacklTrack: it doesn't suck totally.
<aliasxerog> adem: you have a terminal up?
<Adem> yep
<aliasxerog> type "pkill nautilus"
<Jordan_U> IConrad01: Venim: In the recovery mode menu there should be an option to start a root shell with networking.
<Venim> ya
<Venim> i'll try that
<monoxide> .
<Venim> wait, i don't have eth networking
<monoxide_> .
<Dr_Willis> phil_:  as a test. try making a new user - see if they have the same issue.  I had a similer issue the other day.. but it fixed itself some how. Never did figure out why it was doing it.
<matt____> Hi, newbie here with a Ubuntu HDMI question: wondering if anyone knows if it's possible to run a HDMI cable from a graphics card to an amp (and then amp to a TV) and have nvidia drivers detect the TV as a device? should this happen automatically? thanks.
<Venim> hmmm, when my machine was working, it was using ra0 as the network
<phil_> Dr_Willis: What will I do if it works for the new user?  Are you thinking that I should migrate everything to a new account in that case?
<Venim> but its only looking for eth4 and wlan0
<Venim> tryign to get dhcpd
<Venim> which isn't working
<Dr_Willis> phil_:  you can clean out the problem users settings.
<IdleOne> .
<Adem1> Sorry, it stuffed up, yeah I have terminal open
<aliasxerog> ok type "pkill nautilus"
<Venim> Jordan_U: couldn't get networking connected
<Vitito> Hp dm4t trackpad not working, help please
<Dr_Willis> matt____:  tjheres been issues mentioned in here befor using the audio part of HDMI with some nvidia chipsets.  Ive never heard of anyone running hdmi to an 'amp' befor. doing that wiuld be the same as using the analog sound outs id imagine. Unless you got some digital amp. :)
<Adem1> Sorry, it stuffed up, yeah I have terminal open, How can I logout of fluxbox/
 * monoxide forgot
<DanaG> great, so how do I fix this race condition?
<Dr_Willis> Adem1:  sudo service gdm restart  - will restart the X server :)
<aliasxerog> whats your right click menu look like?
<Jordan_U> Venim: You tried connecting with iwconfig and running "dhclient wlan0"?
<ShayneFalco> Hey guys, I just need Synaptic to read my CD-Rom... And it's not. Any reason why?
<Dr_Willis> ShayneFalco:  you added the cdrom as a 'source' ? what cd is it in the cd rom exactly anyway?
<ShayneFalco> Dr_Willis: I want to install a programme from my Ubuntu CD.
<monoxide> ShayneFalco, did you read the foum post I linked above?
<ShayneFalco> It detects it on the dekstop.
<Venim> Jordan_U: my wifi dongle isn't loading
<Adem> KK, fluxbox IS NOT my thing :p
<ShayneFalco> monoxide: No, I did not, sorry. I will look it up.
<monoxide> it might be a solution you can use
<Dr_Willis> Adem:  it pays to read the fluxbox docs.
<Dr_Willis> Adem:  that goes for most of the window managers out there. :)
<Adem> :p
<Adem> Im more of a gui guy
<monoxide> then gnome :p
<Dr_Willis> Adem:  fluxbox has features you will defaintaly overlook.
<MaRk-I> monoxide: ports worked for ssl?
<Dr_Willis> Adem:  you can use fluxbox with gnome.
<monoxide> I used freenodes server port 7000
<monoxide> chat.freenode.net\7000
<Adem> I like xfce
<MaRk-I> ok
<Adem> Its what Im used to
<ShayneFalco> Monoxide: I'm not sure I understand...
<Adem> what are the comparisons between gnome and xfce
<resno> i am trying to setup bridging on virtualbox to a virtualmachine. when i start the machine i get: "Failed to attach the network LUN (VERR_INVALID_PARAMETER).
<monoxide> ShayneFalco, your wireless card uses that chipset
<monoxide> those directions if followed may provide you with wireless access in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Adem:  gnome has more features.
<DanaG> Great, so Ubuntu won't boot because my SSD is too fast!  Hah!
<DanaG> There's a race condition between udev creating /dev/disk/by-uuid... and mountall trying to mount the things udev creates.
<Venim> Jordan_U: is there any way i can do this via live cd?
<arve> I'm in trouble. I ran update-manager a few hours ago, and amongst the updates were some X server or X11 entries. After rebooting my screen goes totally blank. Had to boot into safe mode
<Adem> what's the best terminal?
<Adem> or bash shell
<ShayneFalco> Monoxide, which will be helpful... But I have no way of accessing any of this at the moment. I am running on another computer as we speak. All I want to do is detect my CD-Rom in Synaptic right now... (If that makes sense)
<Jordan_U> Venim: What are you trying to do exactly?
<Venim> i broke X
<Venim> and need to fix it
<Venim> well, xserver*
<matt____> Dr_Willis - thanks. i'm having trouble getting audio *and* video to the amp. (it's a digital amp.) amp receives no signal from hdmi cable from graphics card from ubuntu machine. nvidia-settings doesn't detect amp (or tv) as a device; am i likely to need to plug hdmi straight into tv to get nvidia to detect the device through hdmi? analog sound/video isn't an option with my graphics card....
<matt____> ...many thanks again.
<arve> Venim; We're in the same boat D:
<Jordan_U> Venim: Yes, you can probably fix X from a LiveCD
<doyle> OK, how do I address messages like this? Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment
<monoxide> ShayneFalco, no problem. I do not have a solution for your synaptic manager but you can download the driver listed in the forum and move it using a usb stick to the ubuntu machine to perform what needs to be completed
<astropirate_> opinion question: what is the best screen capture program for say... tutorials?
<Venim> Jordan_U: i updated to 10.04 and some stuff went weird, and I think I ended up breaking xserver
<greezmunkey> ShayneFalco: so, internet access is all you really need right now? Right?
<Jordan_U> doyle: You need to give context when asking about error messages.
<ShayneFalco> Greez: Yes.
<arve> apparently I added a repository (ppa?) called X Updates
<Venim> ok, well i'm burning a live CD atm
<arve> before upgrading
<astropirate> ohh no
<greezmunkey> ShayneFalco: what pc are you running right now, how is it connected to the net?
<Adem> what's the best terminal?
<dfcnvt> If anyone interested in checking out Programming video.. Check this neato video! :)  DeafTechTV -- "Programming: The Resources"  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKpSrJjHmVs&fmt-22
<resno> !best | Adem
<ubottu> Adem: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Venim> Adem: urxvt
<Hobz> And we're back!  Did the .deb thing and got to the point where deluge will open a window, but the GUI won't appear and it just kind of sits there.  When I close it, I have to kill the process
<dustin_> hello
<ShayneFalco> Greez: I have a Compaq, and I have a wireless USB adapter. It is not being detected, which is why I want to install ndiswrapper.
<Dr_Willis> matt____:  theres known issues with hdmi audio  and nvidia in some cases. So it may be the thing just cant work as an audio out at this time. 10.10 may fix it. or the newer nvidia drivers. I would check the forums for your exact card. Ive never used a hdmi auidio card yet.
<dfcnvt> Maybe eventually, in a different episode, they'll get a chance to talk about ubuntu.. :)
<doyle> Jordan_U: Avant Window Navigator ./configure = Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<arve> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu   this one
<greezmunkey> ShayneFalco: no, the machine you are on now!
<arve> how would i go about undoing that upgrade?
<Dr_Willis> Adem:  try them out. You decide
<Adem> cant find package urxvt
<monoxide> Hobz,  I have had that happen before I close and reopen it a few times
<Hobz> hmm
<monoxide> or try to open a torrent
<ShayneFalco> greez: Running a Sony Vaio, Win 7, Wifi.
<ShayneFalco> (Sorry)
<monoxide> it sometimes forces the gui to display and load the rest of the way
<Jordan_U> doyle: Why are you compiling from source?
<BacklTrack> Lol im also on a Vaio :D
<Adem> I don't know which ones to try out to make a choice
<monoxide> I am not on a vaio@
<monoxide> :p
<ShayneFalco> ;)
<Venim> Adem: rxvt-unicode
<Adem> sec
<Adem> dling
<doyle> Jordan_U: I do things the hard way... Grew up in windows world, download install, easy. Now synaptic is always a secondary thought after compiling from source fails...
<monoxide> vaio's drive me nuts, expensive machines
<greezmunkey> ShayneFalco: does it have an ethernet interface? If so, setup internet connection sharing on the win 7 box, and connect that to your ubuntu box's ethernet interface. You may need a crossover cable, but if you can get a link light, then you should be good to go.
<ianb45> Lol I'm just a silent bot.
<Ricasol> Hey Conrad, i tried it
<ShayneFalco> I did not really understand that Greez, I am sorry. I am really new to this.And I have no cables.
<Ricasol> but then it says it fails
<doyle> Jordan_U: Synapticing it!
<Ricasol> error inserting nvidia
<doyle> Jordan_U: I just did Koffice 2.2 from source because synatpic refuses to "see" 2.2.
<Ricasol> fatal: inserting nvidia
<ianb45> Lol I'm just a silent bot.
<MaRk-I> ShayneFalco: connect the pc directly with eth cable do updates install ndiswrapper and then u can fix the rest
<monoxide> so much for silent
<Adem> Venim:  advantages in rxvt?
<ZykoticK9> doyle, if you want a source/cutting edge distro you might be happier with gentoo/arch/slack
<Ricasol> when i test X server i get a black screen
<BacklTrack> vaios may be expensive..but good HW
<matt____> Dr_Willis: Thanks for the advice, I'll look around for some info on my card.
<monoxide> for the first month they are out maybe :p
<Hobz> still nothing
<monoxide> thats like people that buy alienware
<Hobz> eugh, alienware
<BacklTrack> now alienwares...are not even remotely worth the monet
<monoxide> why in the world would you spend that type of cash for cutting edge and loose $1000-$2000 in a month
<BacklTrack> money*
<Jordan_U> doyle: COmpiling from source should always be the last resort: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/koffice-2.2
<Hobz> nowadays I like small, silent, and efficient
<monoxide> I tried to stay on the cutting edge, it cut right into my pocket
<BacklTrack> eh i got my $1200 vaio by accident - Best buy gave me the wrong one..I really only spend $800
<monoxide> lol nice
<BacklTrack> spent*
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<monoxide> I got my toughbook from a unpaid repair job
<monoxide> >:)
<BacklTrack> alright alright, ill got to off-topic
<Hobz> deluge still doesn't want to work
<starnostar> anyone know of a bandwidth monitor that will allow me to exclude lan traffic?
<Adem> good irc software for linux?
<Hobz> adem xchat
<monoxide> I'm sry Hobz I am out of ideas
<Adem> already got it
<Adem> do not like
<Hobz> irssi?
<monoxide> I like xchat all gui
<Dr_Willis> Adem:  dozens of irc clients out there.
<rooibos> I installed LAMP for development, but I don't want it to start automatically on each reboot.  How do I prevent this?
<Ricasol> xchat is better
<monoxide> fancy
<MaRk-I> Adem: quassel
<Ricasol> cuz is free
<test34> starnostar, wireshark?
<Adem> let me dl quassel
<Ricasol> how come u have to pay for xcht on windows
<Jordan_U> Adem: telnet :)
<Dr_Willis> Adem:  start trying them out.. see what you like.. thats the answeer to most of the 'whats good/best' questions
<doyle> Jordan_U: yea, I tried everything anyone on this channel had to suggest to get 2.2 to display in synaptic. Nogo
<starnostar> ill try, i didnt think that was for monitoring though
<Dr_Willis> Ricasol:  because they want some $$ for the effort.  There are free for windows versions.
<Adem> Yeah I am trying them out but I need an idea of what programs TO try out
<Adem> ;)
<Ricasol> I need some help getting my display working on ubuntu
<Adem> 134mb for quassel nty
<Jordan_U> doyle: Did you follow the directions in the link I gave?
<Dr_Willis> Adem:  use the search feature of the package manager.
<Random832> Dr_Willis: because he claims compiling stuff on windows is OH SO VERY HARD
<Ricasol> lol
<Dr_Willis> Random832:  so? he could just not do it.
 * monoxide joins offtopic
<monoxide> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Ricasol> ....well I'm no programmer
<MrGoodkat> any ideas why all pictures i scan are kinda blueish? if im scanning documents the pages is light blue instead of white, im using lucid and an epson scanner
<Random832> Dr_Willis: maybe he SHOULD just not do it
<Dr_Willis> Adem:  quassle has some amazing feature sets.. but it is a kde app.
<Ricasol> but my friends complain that it is harder
<Random832> then people don't get deceived into believing that the free versions are somehow 'bootleg'
<Ricasol> :s
<IdleOne> !ot | Random832
<ubottu> Random832: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<test34> MrGoodkat, probably your scanner (or the driver maybe).. did you try a different scanner or different operating system?
<Ricasol> ok..need help getting my display back working
<Ricasol> no nvidia card anymore
<Ricasol> how do i revert back to normal...
<Ricasol> o.0
<Dr_Willis> Ricasol:  so what is your video card?
<MrGoodkat> test34 it's ok in windows xp and when using the copy function of the scanner
<MrGoodkat> only blue in ubuntu
<itzSu> this is weird
<ianb45> Lol I'm just a silent bot.
<Ricasol> pm me dr willis
<itzSu> I cannot capitolize the letter 'o' with my shift key..
<Ricasol> I'm using , my onboard video now
<Dr_Willis> Ricasol:  thats not going to happen.. i am going to work.
<Ricasol> crap
<IdleOne> damn
<Ricasol> well i must talk quick
<doyle> Jordan_U: yep, tried that
<Ricasol> I basically, got a 9400 graphiocs card
<Ricasol> power supply went bum
<Ricasol> reverted back to onboard video
<test34> MrGoodkat, which program do you use ?
<Ricasol> only to find my display is not working
<Ricasol> andd... thats it
<Ricasol> i do the X -config
<Jordan_U> doyle: Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list and any files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<Ricasol> then it directs  me to test my config file
<Dr_Willis> Ricasol:  for nvidia. remove old drivers.. rename xorg.conf perhaps.. reboot..  then try reinstalling the proper driver versions.
<Ricasol> how i am i going ot do that
<Dr_Willis> X -config i think is a little out dated these days.
<MrGoodkat> test34 : iscan, xsane, simple scan, they all have the same result
<Ricasol> without a graphical interface
<Ricasol> ...
<Ricasol> :(
<Dr_Willis> Ricasol:  via the console  and recovery mode.
<Ricasol> i gotta do it from the recovery console
<Ricasol> i dunno how
<Dr_Willis> so thats your 'actual' question then. :)
<Ricasol> yes that is the question
<ianb45> Lol I'm just a silent bot.
<Dr_Willis> I got to head to work. good Luck.
<Ricasol> T.T
<Ricasol> thanks
<bazhang> !enter | Ricasol
<ubottu> Ricasol: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Ricasol> so ...now i gotta figure out how to remove nvidia from ....whatever...
<bazhang> Ricasol, hold shift at boot and choose recovery from the menu
<Ricasol> hold shigt
<raj> UBUNTU sucks.  they MESS up with their kernel too much ... My WIFI adapter needs the RT3070STA and its missing from the kernel module. why IS it missing? I dont want to use rt2870sta because when i do my connection is only G speeds. and it barely works with that driver. rt3070sta is what i need. ANY help?
<Ricasol> shift ..
<lkgnu> can any one help me on configuring public
<IdleOne> !attitude > raj
<ubottu> raj, please see my private message
<bazhang> raj, this is a usb adapter?
<test34> MrGoodkat, maybe the color can be adjusted using a Sane utility, sorry I don't know which one and I'm not sure if thats the problem
<lkgnu> i put my public key on authoriesz_key file
<lkgnu> but cant login without PW
<Sasquatch7> where would I look to disable the number of root password attempts?
<raj> bazhang:  yes it is ....
<bazhang> raj, those are unreliable at best
<clayg> How do I remove extra entries in the bootloader, like when it lists ubunut  and XP and memtest, how do i edit that? Whats the easiest way?
<clayg> what is the best map+gps app?
<test34> MrGoodkat, try: man sane-epson
<Jordan_U> !noroot | Sasquatch7
<ubottu> Sasquatch7: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<resno> clayg: google maps?
<MrGoodkat> thanks test34
<doyle> Jordan_U: here ya go http://pastebin.com/spam.php?i=TvMzci98
<bazhang> clayg, the extra kernels? you may want to keep a couple extra around
<clayg> google maps? hmm i always thought that was just a site
<clayg> ill check for an app
<Sasquatch7> I meant the user password, when using sudo command?
<lkgnu> i put my public key on authoriesz_key file  but cant login without PW. any any identifies reasons plz
<bazhang> Sasquatch7, that would be your user password
<clayg> bazhang, yeah what i'd like it to say is just windows xp and ubuntu
<resno> clayg: no, theres no app
<clayg> only optopns
<lkgnu>  i put my public key on authoriesz_key file  but cant login without PW. any any identifies reasons plz
<lkgnu>  i put my public key on authoriesz_key file  but cant login without PW. any any identifies reasons plz
<clayg> resno, wow i n eed to check out gmaps then that is cool
<wildbat> ubuntu don't give the option to suspend/sleep(it got hibernates thou) in the shutdown menu~ what should i do to enable it? 10.04, E6600, ASUS P5B
<bazhang> clayg, remove the extra kernels via the package manager then
<Jordan_U> doyle: There's your problem
<Jordan_U> !mint | doyle
<ubottu> doyle: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<bazhang> lkgnu, once is enough
<lkgnu> mm sory
<clayg> bazhang, what if i dont want to remove them but rather just prevent them from being listed everytime i turn the computer
<clayg> on
<ZykoticK9> clayg, check out this post!  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1287602
<clayg> ZykoticK9, checking
<doyle> Jordan_U: no worries, mint folks couldn't fix it either. Installing from svn worked fine
<resno> IConrad01: so ive got an error message and im not sure how to fix it. Failed to attach the network LUN (VERR_INVALID_PARAMETER).
<resno> Unknown error creating VM (VERR_INVALID_PARAMETER)
<raj> bazhang:  what does that have to do with rt3070sta not in the modules???? it is needed in most ralink N wireless betworking
<raj> bazhang:  networking .. rt2870sta is for G networking not N
<bazhang> raj, your first statement was Ubuntu sucks
<IConrad01> ...
<IdleOne> raj: report a bug @ launchpad.net
<IConrad01> SSH into the server with X forwarding and try the GUI.
<Jordan_U> doyle: If you had been using stock Ubuntu it would have worked fine. Please don't ask for mint support here as it wastes people's time (for instance trying to figure out why their entriely correct instructions aren't working for you)
<resno> IConrad01: i can view it via rdp. but it just refuses to get an ip from the router
<starnostar> im still not finding anything, anyone know a bandwidth monitor that excludes local (lan) traffic
<IConrad01> resno: No, you misunderstand.
<IConrad01> I meant the GUI for VBox.
<bazhang> !info trickle
<ubottu> trickle (source: trickle): user-space bandwidth shaper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-9 (lucid), package size 36 kB, installed size 168 kB
<raj> IdleOne:  a bug has already been reported about it. since bta Nothing has been done
<Sasquatch7> where would I look to disable the number of password attempts for the sudo command?
<IdleOne> raj: ok well comming in here and telling us UBUNTU SUCKS helped you
<hanlin> when you run ping in the commandline, is there a way to hide the output ping: unknown host ...? I've tried directing to /dev/null but it doesn't work
<resno> IConrad01: i dont think that will work, i tried to setup x11 forwarding and it doesnt seem to work. has it worked for you?
<IConrad01> resno: What are you trying to SSH into?
<Random832> hanlin: 2>/dev/null but why?
<IConrad01> You should SSH into the *HOST*.
<resno> IConrad01: the main machine. not the guest
<Flynsarmy> When is the memory leak in gnome-power-manager going to be fixed? I need to end task it every day :S
<raj> IdleOne:  yes it did. im switching to debian ... ubuntu messes up the kernel for no reason. thx for helping
<IConrad01> Okay...
<IdleOne> raj: ok.
<IConrad01> Does it complain about Xauth?
<starnostar> trickle is a shaper, does it monitor bandwidth, and if so how do i exclude local traffic?
<resno> IConrad01: no, failed to open the x11 display.
<IConrad01> ... what kind of host OS is it?
<resno> ubuntu server
<Dmstrdj> i updated from 9.10 to 10.4 and had no issues, i have updated today and it seems to have reverted back to 9.10, can i change it back now?
<MrGoodkat> test34 do you know of an easy way to turn the blue into white with gimp?
<IConrad01> CNP the exact error, would you?
<bazhang> Dmstrdj, lsb_release -a in the terminal
<Paco867> Hey where can I find the giomm-2.4 package?
<MaRk-I> MrGoodkat: change hue
<Jordan_U> Dmstrdj: That's not possible, what symptoms are you seeing exactly?
<resno> IConrad01: which error, the one when i try to run virtualbox? or when i try to run the guest os?
<Dmstrdj> thanks bazhang i try it
<IConrad01> The SSH error
<IConrad01> For X forwarding
<IConrad01> ...
<resno> IConrad01: thats thats the whole error, failyed to open the x11 dipslay.
<MaRk-I> MrGoodkat: maybe you should look at the scanning program see if it has hue settings?
<Dmstrdj> the gui  looks just like it did in 9.10
<IConrad01> Type out your ssh command as you execute it.
<resno> IConrad01: VirtualBox
<hanlin> Random832: i'm writing a script to run when internet has been established, but when it's not, it's spitting out a lot of ping: unknown host to xsession-errors, and i'm trying to avoid that
<IConrad01> No, the *ssh* command.
<bazhang> Dmstrdj, the results of that command?
<IConrad01> Not the Shell command.
<IConrad01> I.e.; the command you're throwing *to SSH into the Host*
<hanlin> Random832: 2>/dev/null works well but then it spits stuff out when it is connected
<Dmstrdj> bazhang; no lsb modules available
<resno> IConrad01: oh, hmm. well, i just ssh into the host, and issue the program there. maybe thats the problem?
<Jordan_U> hanlin: But output to stdout probably isn't sent to xsession-errors
<bazhang> Dmstrdj, that's just the first line:  lsb_release -a
<IConrad01> resno: Please give me an example of how you SSH into the Host.
<resno> IConrad01: ssh ipaddress
<IConrad01> Exit your SSH session.
<starnostar> it might be easier to force the internet through wifi, and use lan for transfers, is there a way to do this?
<IConrad01> Execute: ssh -X ipaddress
<doyle> Jordan_U: 99% of the time there's no difference in solution methods between Ubuntu and Mint. But sure, your point is communicated.
<MrGoodkat> thanks MaRk-I, hue works great
<ennui> has anyone tried building a Linux From Scratch system as a virtual machine in virtualbox?
<MaRk-I> MrGoodkat: yw
<bazhang> ennui, try the lfs channel
<IConrad01> ennui: I'm a sadist, not a masochist.
<Dmstrdj> well it says i have 10.4, but the gui is back to original
<IConrad01> So... no.
<IConrad01> But I'm definitely going to recommend that to someone now.
<bazhang> Dmstrdj, then change themes?
<starnostar> is there a way to force internet traffic through wifi and use eth0 for local traffic only?
<test34> MrGoodkat, I would try: Color - Color Balance..  but you should also take a look at mogrify (part of imagemagick) if you need to modify many images
<Dmstrdj> ok? now i feel pretty stupid
<resno> IConrad01: ok, im in.
<IConrad01> resno: *Now* pass VirtualBox
<resno> IConrad01: yes, i have it working. :)
<IConrad01> resno: X11 forwarding over SSH doesn't work unless you *tell* SSH to forward X11. :)
<resno> IConrad01: stupid ssh :)
<IConrad01> Is your VM NAT or Bridged?
<MaRk-I> lol
<resno> IConrad01: bridged. like and name is set to eth0.
<IConrad01> Hrm.  Power it up.
<Dmstrdj> bazhang that still doesnt put the buttons back on the left of the windows
<IConrad01> If you can, power it up with the CLI option to go headless.
<IConrad01> Actually, strike that.  We want runlevel 5.
<IConrad01> So... just power it up.
<bazhang> Dmstrdj, seems you need to change back to default lucid theme then
<Dmstrdj> k
<rooibos> I installed LAMP for development. How do I stop LAMP from starting at startup?
<resno> IConrad01: do you think its worthwhile to try reinstalling?
<IdleOne> Dmstrdj: you want the buttons on the left?
<IdleOne> Dmstrdj: gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string  "menu,close,maximize,minimize"
<Dmstrdj> ok
<Dmstrdj> thanks all
<IdleOne> Welcome
<clayg> If you stick programs you commonly run on a panel, is there a way to get them evenly spaced out automatically without dragging and positioning each one seperatly?
<Guest20146> no
<Guest20146> wait maybe
<MaRk-I> clarkb_: right click on the icons and select "lock to panel"
<MaRk-I> oops clayg
<MaRk-I> sorry
<Steven___> hi there, i'm getting a lot of mail daemons from drweb. what can i do?
<Guest20146> Steven___, who is drweb
<Steven___> very funny
<Venim> so when i run xinit, it hangs at *Starting AppArmor profiles
<Flynsarmy> When is the memory leak in gnome-power-manager going to be fixed? I need to end task it every day :S
<clayg> MaRk-I, it doesn't move them at all
<IdleOne> Steven___: for real who/what is drweb?
<clayg> MaRk-I, I want them to all be neatly lines up together not one 50 milimeters away then the other 20 and another 10
<clayg> MaRk-I, I want them, "even"
<theboss> anyone in here run zoneminder
<Guest20146> Flynsarmy, what leak
<MaRk-I> clayg: you have to move them one by one then lock them
<ironfroggy> when i try to login via kdm or gdm (tested both) my desktop starts to load, then the xserver resets or something, and i'm back at the login. if i try a second time with the same username, the machine locks up completely.
<ironfroggy> wtf
<Steven___> drweb is an antivirus service for your mailserver
<Flynsarmy> Guest20146, the one that causes it to jump >100megs each day
<clayg> MaRk-I, ok  yeah im looking for something that will move them for me automatically
<zimbres> hi, Is there any sense in having rules after "ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere " in my chain output by iptables -L
<Zelozelos> join #blender
<Guest20146> free software is free but you have to make it work
<MaRk-I> clayg:  no, no, you have to adjust/place them where you want, then lock them
<MaRk-I> afterwards they wont move
<clayg> MaRk-I, gotcha that is a limitation I'm hoping there would be a solution to but what you are saying is you know of none right?
<developer> hi
<IdleOne> Steven___: I suggest http://support.drweb.com
<developer> I need help setting up nfs on a ubuntu server box
<MaRk-I> clayg: might be another, but that's all I know
<wildbat> ubuntu don't give the option to suspend/sleep(it got hibernates thou) in the shutdown menu~ what should i do to enable it? 10.04, E6600, ASUS P5B
<developer> the showmount -e is showing up my share
<developer> but when i mount it on the client side i dont see any files
<Steven___> how do i uninstall it?
<Guest20146> wildbat, can windows sleep
<wildbat> Guest20146, yes
<Hobz> IConrad01, monoxide, apt-get is finding deluge now, but I'm getting a conflict and some python 'is not installable' errors
<developer> anyone able to help me with nfs share setup
<developer> ?
<IConrad01> Hobz: Hrm... uninstall the old deluge completely?
<IConrad01> And then try installing the new.
<wildbat> !nfs | developer
<ubottu> developer: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Venim> is there a way to reinstall ubuntu while preserving your home folder?
<Venim> other than just copying your home folder to another drive
<acerimmer_> Venim: yes wait one for the link...
<Hobz> IConrad01, that'd be a purge?
<acerimmer_> Venim: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-create-a-separate-home-partition-in-ubuntu.html
<acerimmer_> after creating your /home you can safely reinstall buntu
<Venim> its already in a separate partition
<acerimmer_> Venim:  then you're good to go.
<Venim> i mean, /boot, /root, /home are all separate partitions
<Guest20146> wildbat, can u press the sleep button
<wildbat> Guest20146, no respond
<developer> I have followed the instruction already
<IncrStorm> I only need a client for microsoft shares, don't want to serve them up, is there something I should be looking at other than samba? Other than smbclient? I need it to be light!
<rww> Venim: then just select manual partitioning during the reinstall and tell it not to format your /home partition
<Venim> k
<Hobz> IConrad01, the conflict is gone, but it still won't install python2.6-cairo and python2.6-gobject
<acerimmer_> rww:  smarter than me.  I KNEW it was something simple
<janice> howdy folks
<resno> janice: howdy
<janice> so id like grub to boot an iso file for me
<resno> janice: grub wont do that, what are you trying to do?
<iflema> janice resno yes it will...
<thune3> IncrStorm: mount as cifs, possibly
<gregus01> hey, i was wondering if anyone could help me out for a second?
<scientes> how do i install a i386 library on amd64 corectly?
<scientes> when a ia32- doesnt exist
<scientes> ia32-libmpg123-0
<resno> iflema: how?
<scientes> gregus01, ask
<scientes> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<janice> Ive downloaded an iso as I believed it can boot via grub without burning to cd
<iflema> janice resno grub2 that is....
<Hobz> *sigh* are there any OTHER bitorrent clients that I can use until I get the time to upgrade my system next week?
<gregus01> well iam new to linux and iam currently using jolicloud... however i would like to use ubuntu however when i download the ubuntu iso... iam unable to open it in jolicloud
<gregus01> iam on netbook also
<Zelozelos> Hobz have u tried limewire?
<MaRk-I> Hobz: transmission?
<greezmunkey> Hobz: Have you tried GnuTella?
<FyreFoX> Hobz: rtorrent, all cli no gui required, works well
<Hobz> these all do torrents?
<FyreFoX> Hobz: yes
<janice> resno:    it means I can boot a ubuntu cd without burning it AFAIN
<resno> janice: i know what it means, talk to iflema about how to do it
<Hobz> gregus01, are you trying to burn it to a cd or put it on a usb stick?
<MaRk-I> janice: you need to copy the .iso to a usb with unetbootin
<gregus01> iam trying to put it on a usb stick
<Hobz> yes, that
<resno> MaRk-I: thats considered booting with grub?
<MaRk-I> gregus01: same thing to you, use unetbootin
<MaRk-I> resno: unetbooting adds a grub to the iso image
<Biganon> ok now one should really start answering
<janice> MaRk-I: I thought it would boot a cd
<resno> MaRk-I: ah, thanks for the clarification
<resno> janice: i thought you didnt want to use a cd?
<janice> well an iso image is what I meant
<gregus01> alright i downloaded unetbootin. and i click on prop and make it execute however after i type in my password to install it says iso mount fail
<ubuntu> guys i installed windows7 after my xubuntu10.04 install, trying to repair my MBR and Grub using this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD it says it installed grub successfully and when i reboot it just boots into windows... any ideas?
<Hobz> wtf would rtorrent need libgtk to run?
<janice> resno: I meant an iso image
<resno> janice: you have to put it on the a usb drive to do it tho
<Bunbury> hello
<Bunbury> is the 2.6.33 terminal usable with lucid lynx?
<Bunbury> kernel*
<janice> resno: so I cant put it on my  hda?
<ubuntu> guys i installed windows7 after my xubuntu10.04 install, trying to repair my MBR and Grub using this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD it says it installed grub successfully and when i reboot it just boots into windows... any ideas?
<iflema> janice youll need to know how to add entries to grub and use the grub2 loopback command on the first line... e.g loopback loop (hd0,1) /home/janice/iso.iso
<defrysk> ubuntu, make sure to install it in your mbr
<Bunbury> anyone using 2.6.33 kernel with lucid?
<bazhang> !info linux
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.22.23 (lucid), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<gregus01> what do i type in the terminal to get unetbootin..... sudo apt get unetbootin?
<bazhang> Bunbury, downloaded from where?
<janice> iflema: any howtos please?
<defrysk> Bunbury, i use 2.6.34 from ppa, works fine
<iflema> I havent personally done that since grub2 first hit and I did it only once.....
<Bunbury> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Bunbury> how did u install 2.6.34
<janice> iflema: I know Im using grub2
<defrysk> Bunbury, i have it installed , it seems to work better with gnome-shell ppa imo
<Bunbury> k how do i intall
<janice> iflema: I just did grub-install -v
<defrysk> Bunbury, download the packages and dpkg -i blah
<Bunbury> k
<Bunbury> do i need to do anything else like upgrade xorg?
<HeTaL> Are all USBs bootable?
<defrysk> Bunbury, make sure to onlu use packages matching your /etc/issue
<defrysk> Bunbury, nope
<Bunbury> i have a system lockup randomly with visual effects > None
<Bunbury> im running an nv7915u gateway i3 laptop
<defrysk> just give it time to let it set up in grub, thats all , and make sure its the matching arch, in case of insecurity ; this is not supperted advise!!
<ubuntu> guys i installed windows7 after my xubuntu10.04 install, trying to repair my MBR and Grub using this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD it says it installed grub successfully and when i reboot it just boots into windows... any ideas?
<defrysk> ubuntu, if its thet bad, why not reinstall ubuntu ?
<zimbres> hi, ssh issue here. I have an ssh server running on the localhost here, when log with "ssh some-user@my-address" (running the command from the same machine) everything is ok, but if I try the same command from another machine, ssh client does not find my machine.
<HeTaL> Do you have your routers configured, zimbres ?
<iflema> janice hang on ill have a look...
<zimbres> HeTaL, I have never configured my router ...
<HeTaL> zimbres: You have to configure it to forward port 22 to your computer, if you are on wireless.
<ZykoticK9> zimbres, are you trying to use hostname or IP address?  also are you using a virtual machine at all?
<defrysk> Bunbury, no privating, thanks
<Viking667> I've got a quick 3D question. When I run "glxinfo" I get some slightly strange values. server glx vendor string: Brian Paul; server glx version string: 1.4 Mesa 7.7.1; ...;
<perlsyntax> will i get boot off my dil up after 9 ec and then it kick me off why that??
<rafuch0> hey users of E17 wm have this .EDJs ... ? Sabana_Night 0.1 y EnRotacion 0.1 o algunos de sus forks ...A-E17Rot1   1.0 Buffalo_at_Night   1 MintEnrotacion   0.1  ?
<perlsyntax> dial
<Viking667> client glx vendor string: Brian Paul; client glx version string: 1.4 Mesa 7.7.1 ...
<perlsyntax> anyone
<researcher1> How can I install .tar.bz2 file in Ubuntu
<Viking667> Now, the last time I saw my glx version string, it said "SGI" for the name.
<perlsyntax> hello
<developer> how do i remove a bind?
<HeTaL> researcher1: Extract whatever is in the file.
<Viking667> I'm having stuff fall over because of this, and my rendering speed is bog slow...
<researcher1> HeTaL I did that
<zimbres> ZykoticK9, HeTaL , I am using my world-ip address(output of ifconfig), I will check the router ... hope you can help me with that .
<developer> i use the following command to establish the bind mount --bind /home/user /export/users
<HeTaL> researcher1: Ok, now compile and install. Do you know how to?
<developer> ?
<ubuntu> guys i installed windows7 after my xubuntu10.04 install, trying to repair my MBR and Grub using this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD it says it installed grub successfully and when i reboot it just boots into windows... any ideas?
<developer> what the command for the removing the bind?
<researcher1> HeTal My question is little different. Can I ask
<HeTaL> zimbres: What router do you have? It hould have an easy interface to configure that.
<HeTaL> researcher1: Go ahead. I'm not an expert though, just a noobie helping out
<defrysk> ubuntu, i gave you 2 suggestions, i feel you are spamming this channel
<alket> Are PPA trustfull ?
<Bunbury> so do i install the kernel from here http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.34-lucid/
<Bunbury> ?
<defrysk> alket, if you have to ask, consider it NO
<alket> defrysk: Why ?
<zimbres> HeTaL, I think the default for ubuntu ...
<researcher1> HeTaL I have .tar.bz2 for a software with source code in C. I have modified a few .C files. Now I want the software to run with that effect.
<Viking667> depends upon which ppa site you're trying to enable
<bazhang> alket, unsupported, completely at your own risk
<alket> defrysk: Was there any mass incident
<defrysk> alket, ppais highly bleeding and sometimes experimental
<HeTaL> zimbres: I meant your wireless router. Is it a linksys, D-Link? Hardware names please.
<zimbres> HeTaL, I am using cable modem, http://codepad.org/vQHPCW9k
<iflema> janice http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/PwavNyz0
<defrysk> alket, i have had incidents with gnome shell for example
<mike_>  xbuntuslow
<iflema> ubottu: tell janice about grub
<ubottu> janice, please see my private message
<alket> defrysk: I have BURG ppa, a themed version of Grub , do you think that that guy can screw up my system ?
<HeTaL> zimbres: Can you try connecting to port 443? Maybe your ISP blocks 22.
<defrysk> alket, dunno , there is only one way to find out ;)
<Guest17743> Loaded Xbuntu onto a Celeron Dell desktop with 512k ram - seems sluggish and screen redraws and choppy - how can I troubkeshoot the video driver
<HeTaL> researcher1: Ah. I'm sorry, I'm not an expert in the subject. Sorry about that.
<Guest17743> its also an integrated video card.
<bazhang> Guest17743, which card
<defrysk> alket, if your grub craps out because of this , dont ask for advise here , thats all
<zimbres> HeTaL, I configured ssh to listen on port 2222 and had the same problem ...
<researcher1> HeTal ok
<HeTaL> What error are you getting? Is it timing out, or is the connection refused?
<Guest17743> unsure integrated graphics
<HeTaL> Guest17743: lspci and check what card you have.
<ZykoticK9> Guest17743, "lspci | grep -i vga" in a terminal
<Guest17743> dell optiplex 320
<researcher1> Can someone just tell me how to install .tar.biz2
<zimbres> HeTaL, I ask some people to scan my ip for open ports, and there seems to be something blocking it ...
<HeTaL> Heh, ZykoticK9 has more command line fu.
<bazhang> Guest17743, lspci in the terminal and paste.ubuntu.com with the output
<HeTaL> zimbres: All ports are blocked? o.O
<bazhang> researcher1, what package
<defrysk> Researcher, whatever it may be its not supported here
<Guest17743> radeon xpress 200
<alket> defrysk: thank you ?
<Tootoot222> researcher1: tar.bz2 is just a bunch of files compressed together, like a .zip
<alket> defrysk: sorry for "?"
<Guest17743> no hag on
<Jordan_U> researcher1: What are you trying to install?
<defrysk> alket, it depends on your experience level if you resort to ppa repos
<iflema> janice sorry wrong info meant grub2.... any way youll need to know how to add  custom entry and the add what i pasted you suited to your needs
<^Lem^> hi all, was just running wizball remake under wine 1.2 rc4 (PPA installed), and found my .xsession-errors file to be 11Gb! I wondered why I was running out of disk space, and found that. The file was growing at 2mb/sec. It was full of WINE debug log messages..
<defrysk> alket, none of the ppa's is supported in this channel
<researcher1> trying to install iTalc 1.9
<zencg> co ai  la nguoi vietnam khong dza:d
<Guest17743> ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200
<zimbres> HeTaL, If I try from my local host they are open, but I think if you try, you will not find anything
<Viking667> researcher1: and what's that?
<zencg> Có ai là vietnam ko thế:">
<researcher1> itsa about classroom management software
<Pici> !ko | zencg
<ubottu> zencg: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<bazhang> researcher1, italc-client is in the repos
<HeTaL> zimbres: pm, I have a large screen and small font in a terminal. Not the best combination with walls of text.
<Jordan_U> janice: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288604 That will tell you what you need to add to /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<researcher1> but I have modified source code a little n now want to install
<zimbres> HeTaL, ?
<MaRk-I> researcher1: you need to uncompress it and then read the "readme" or "install" files in it, gives you instructions on how to compile it
<bazhang> researcher1, then extract and install it; no reason to as it is in the ubuntu software repositories though
<rapid> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<researcher1> ok
<bazhang> !info italc-client | researcher1
<ubottu> researcher1: italc-client (source: italc): Intelligent Teaching and Learning with Computers (client part). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0.9.1-0ubuntu18 (lucid), package size 496 kB, installed size 1256 kB
<HeTaL> zimbres: I'm talking to you in pm. :P
<HeTaL> Answer there.
<flypiper> I installed 10.4 and something keeps disconnecting my network.. any Ideas????
<flypiper> Network Manager??
<Pici> !vn > zencg
<ubottu> zencg, please see my private message
<Jordan_U> researcher1: How did you modify the source without knowing how to compile from source?
<researcher1> how to !compile
<defrysk> flypiper, try wicd
<bazhang> researcher1, read the links yet?
<greezmunkey> flypiper: tail -f /var/log/syslog - watch what happens as it connects, or disconnects. It will give you a clue at least..
<researcher1> Jordan U I extracted files n there was a c file which I could change
<bazhang> researcher1, that won't work then
<Jordan_U> researcher1: Do you know how to program in C?
<bazhang> researcher1, you should really install from the repos if you cannot compile
<researcher1> I know c
<researcher1> I write correctly c software
<bazhang> researcher1, well there should be read me
<rapid> some how doesn't seem to make much sense
<researcher1> I need to compile that to use repos
<Tootoot222> researcher1: most likely you'll just have to run ./configure; make; sudo make install
<Tootoot222> in the top of the source director
<Tootoot222> y
<bazhang> researcher1, no you don't
<bazhang> researcher1, sudo apt-get install italc-client
<rapid> he said he has modified the code
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<researcher1>  bazhang i know that. What to do with modified c file. I want it to be integrated with original software
<vinoman> hi
<pretender> what app can embed cover art into mp4 video file
<MaRk-I> researcher1: you can't unless you re-compile
<Tootoot222> researcher1: the install instructions are usually found in a file called INSTALL or INSTALLING
<researcher1> thats my question
<bazhang> researcher1, okay well install build-essential and read the necessary and provided links and read-me's
<greezmunkey> researcher1: /join #g++
<defrysk> researcher1 witch checkinstall you can build a .deb package , see the wiki
<rapid> you write c software and didn't know, that you have to compile it for it to work?
<researcher1> I know how to  compile c file
<Tootoot222> most commonly the commands are (in a terminal, 'cd'd to the top of the source directory) ./configure; make; sudo make install
<Viking667> What the heck _is_ italc anyhow?
<ZykoticK9> researcher1, if you read all the !compile it explains how to use checkinstall to create a DEB of you modified code, that ubuntu apt programs can install
<MaRk-I> rapid: you're right, doesn't make sense xD
<researcher1> ZykoticK9: where can I read that
<Tootoot222> MaRk-I: maybe he uses an IDE
<chenchen> so  what can we do now
<ZykoticK9> !compile | researcher1
<ubottu> researcher1: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<researcher1> ok.thanks
<researcher1> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ActionParsnip> Viking667: its the same text but slanty
<rapid> thats italics
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<rapid> oh
<rapid> :)
<Viking667> oh, hah.
<Viking667> iTalc
<Viking667> is what I meant....
<Viking667> not "italic"
<Tootoot222> http://www.google.com/search?q=iTalc
<Tootoot222> Viking667: ^
<Pici> Viking667: It says right in the package description.  Intelligent Teaching And Learning with Computers
<SGottl7227> hello out there
<Tootoot222> What is iTALC?
<Tootoot222> iTALC is a use- and powerful didactical tool for teachers. It lets you view and control other computers in your network in several ways. It supports Linux and Windows 2000/XP (Vista support will come) and it even can be used transparently in mixed environments!
<Pici> Anyway, this is getting a bit offtopic ;)
<alket> Is Ubuntu Unity target for netbooks only ?
<Viking667> Pici: You only see that description if the package is installed, in my case, it wasn't.
<rww> alket: that's what it's targeted towards, yes
<ActionParsnip> Tootoot222: sounds like vnc, lots
<SGottl7227> is there a xubuntu server?
<Pici> Viking667: apt-cache show italc-client
<alket> rww: What about UNR ?
<Viking667> But I see the Wikipedia article seems to describe it
<bazhang> SGottl7227, server normally is command line only
<rww> SGottl7227: nope. Ubuntu Server doesn't include a graphical user interface, so there's no need for a second one for different GUIs
<ActionParsnip> SGottl7227: theres xubuntu desktop only, ubuntu server is an ubuntu install with no desktop environment
<Tootoot222> SGottl7227: the only difference between ubuntu and xubuntu is the display; there is no display on a server
<Viking667> Pici: huh? I was using showpkg
<rww> alket: It'll end up being part of UNE (-Edition, the new name for UNR), as I understand it
<rolo> I just removed libpango1.0-0 and definitely screwed up my ubuntu 8.04. what do I do now? I have no package manager and no terminal
<alket> rww thank you
<ActionParsnip> rww: yeah its renamed in Lucid to confuse people, its weird
<Tootoot222> rolo: TTY?
<ZykoticK9> was anyone successful in installing Jono Bacon's unity PPA on 64bit/nvidia?  http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/06/25/unity-love/
<Viking667> Darn!!!
<rolo> what?
<Tootoot222> rolo: alt+ctrl+F1
<ActionParsnip> rolo: install the deb using dpkg
<rww> ActionParsnip: makes sense, since it isn't a Remix ;P
<wildbat> ubuntu don't give the option to suspend/sleep(it got hibernates thou) in the shutdown menu~ what should i do to enable it? 10.04, E6600, ASUS P5B
<Viking667> I've been _looking_ for a parameter like that for the past four YEARS!
<SGottl7227> i tried to install xubuntu to my imac G3 computer.  9.04 worked.. but 10.04 didn't.. do i need more memory.. it is Power PC version
<ActionParsnip> rww: how is it different to the remix?
<Viking667> it's urpmq -i's equivalent.
<rapid> Tootoot222, maybe before saying that, tell them how to get back :|
<Tootoot222> yeah...
<rww> ActionParsnip: remixes contain packages that aren't in the normal Ubuntu repositories. Editions don't. The renaming was... somewhat delayed.
<SGottl7227> i ordered it from electrodisc.com
<ActionParsnip> SGottl7227: they all need the same min spec, its not like windows where each newer version needs more grunt
<Viking667> I looked at "show" in the man page, didn't seem to describe what I wanted to know.
<ActionParsnip> rww: makes sense now, thanks for clearing it up
<Pici> Viking667: Just watching this channel scroll by can be so educational :)
<Tootoot222> Pici: it's like osmosos
<Tootoot222> but better!
<Tootoot222> and real
<SGottl7227> i don't know.. i did 9.04 xubuntu upgrade over the internet.. the screen went black when i restarted.. then i ordered the disc for full install and the same problem
<Viking667> oooo yeah.
<rapid> i was about to say, im here purely for entertainment purposes
<ActionParsnip> Pici: thats nearly all i can manage in my current state
<SGottl7227> i mean 10.04
<Viking667> mmmm. Neat.
<SGottl7227> 9.04 worked with my G3. but not 10.04
<Guest49530> SGottl7227, cool
<ActionParsnip> SGottl7227: did you check the cd for defects?
<SGottl7227> yes its good
<Guest49530> SGottl7227, use 9.4
<ActionParsnip> SGottl7227: have you tried some boot options
<SGottl7227> why is 10.04 such a problem for my G3 PPC version
<Tootoot222> try take out the 'quiet splash' from your bootloader SGottl7227, see what is going on
<Venim> 10.04 don't work with my graphics card either
<Guest49530> Venim, y
<ActionParsnip> SGottl7227: what on 10.04 "doesn't work". yuo never told us what doesnt work which is kinda important
<SGottl7227> it has something called yaboot
<ActionParsnip> Venim: black screen at boot?
<bazhang> Guest49530, please take a moment to type out full words
<Venim> ActionParsnip: yup
<tmquang> 203.192.4.1
<Viking667> Anyhow, can someone run this command inside a terminal and tell me what they get?  glxinfo | grep -i "server glx vendor string"
<Tootoot222> Viking667: server glx vendor string: SGI
<Viking667> hm.
<ActionParsnip> Venim: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<ZykoticK9> Viking667, NVIDIA Corporation ;)
<Viking667> What do you get for: OpenGL renderer string
<Viking667> hm.
<Bunbury> hi whats latest version of xorg supported by lucid?
<Viking667> 7.7.1 I suspect...
<ActionParsnip> !info xorg lucid
<ubottu> xorg (source: xorg): X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.5+5ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB
<Viking667> ooo?
<Viking667> I've got 7.7.1 when I check glxinfo... what's .... that's weird.
<ActionParsnip> i like how xorg is optional :D
<SGottl7227> well i ordered the disc.. made especially for apple G3, G4.. from electro disc. i have done business with them b4.. i have 9.04 xubuntu installed since this is an old machine. but i ordered 10.04 a few weeks ago. .also PPC version. and it went through the installation process, but when it restarted after install.. i got the 10.04 logo. then no further. the screen went black
<Viking667> Ahh, but it IS.
<Bunbury> Xorg -version gives me 1.7.6
<Tootoot222> Viking667: OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R600 (RV730 9488) 20090101  TCL DRI2
<ActionParsnip> SGottl7227: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<Viking667> Weird. Can someone using the ati driver give me their results?
<Bunbury> and how do i use glxinfo lol
<Viking667> Because I'm getting "Brian Paul" for a vendor
<Viking667> Bunbury: start terminal, run this:   glxinfo | less
<SGottl7227> action does that fix make a difference if i am using 10.04 xubuntu version
<Venim> hmmm
<SGottl7227> instead of ubuntu version
<soreau> Viking667: You have a bogus libGL.so in your path, most likely
<MaRk-I> SGottl7227: if your vga is intel most likely
<Venim> how do i go about fixing my OS from the live cd
<Tootoot222> SGottl7227: the xubuntu/ubuntu parts don't affect it yet
<Viking667> seems like it.
<Venim> like installing packages and such
<Viking667> I wonder if thas' what's been skewing my dri
<SGottl7227> i don't think early apples used intel.. didn't they use ibm
<ZykoticK9> SGottl7227, PowerPC
<SGottl7227> yes thats what i have. but 10.04 gave me problems at restart
<SGottl7227> not 9.04
<Bunbury> Viking667, ty
<Pici> Viking667: Brian Paul is the programmer for the Mesa3d graphics library.
<ActionParsnip> SGottl7227: its all the same dude
<davrok> my usb mouse is not working
<SGottl7227> same whether i updated 9.04 over the internet or with full install disc from electro disc.com
<Tootoot222> Viking667: i'm on the xorg-edgers ppa btw
<ActionParsnip> davrok: if its a laser mouse, is the laser on?
<davrok> laser  ???
<Tootoot222> davrok: on the bottom/underside
<Tootoot222> it will either have a ball, or a laser
<Venim> so how can i reinstall X from this live CD
<ActionParsnip> davrok: litle red light on the bottom
<Tootoot222> Venim: you can chroot into your hdd partition
<ActionParsnip> davrok: not an old school ball mouse
<Viking667> or infrared/ultraviolet...
<researcher1> my ./configure command gives this message bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<researcher1>  
<Viking667> some of the modern 'laser' mice don't have a visible light
<SGottl7227> also there was color problem with my G3 using xubuntu 9.04... i have very low color rate.. like 8 bit.. terrible colors..
<Viking667> researcher1: hm.
<Venim> Tootoot222: how do I go about doing that?
<rww> and most optical mice don't use lasers ;)
<Tootoot222> researcher1: you might just have to run ``make'' then
<beihaixiaozhu> no body in this chat room?
<ZykoticK9> Venim, boot grub recovery mode if possible might be easier then chrooting but see the !grub2 factoid for chroot instructions
<Viking667> that's why I quoted the word laser.
<ActionParsnip> SGottl7227: you can sort the colours later, get a dislpay first then you can configure video
<davrok> its got a red light that goes on then off
<SGottl7227> yes. .well display worked with 9.04.. but not 10.04
<Tootoot222> Venim: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt; sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev; sudo mount -o bind /sys /mnt/sys; sudo mount -o bind /proc /mnt/proc; sudo chroot /mnt
<Viking667> davrok: that's a red LED with a detector. Sounds like you're good.
<vu1kan> !hi | beihaixiaozhu
<ubottu> beihaixiaozhu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ActionParsnip> davrok: does it work in other systems?
<Viking667> (or your mouse is, anyhow)
<SGottl7227> whether i did online upgrade.. or via disc i ordered for PPC
<bazhang> beihaixiaozhu, this is ubuntu support; for support in Chinese #ubuntu-cn ; for offtopic chat #ubuntu-offtopic
<Tootoot222> Venim: where sda1 is your ubuntu partition
<researcher1> why not configure command working
<SGottl7227> online upgrade tookk 4 h ours
<Viking667> researcher1: might not be in the correct directory
<Tootoot222> researcher1: they might not use autoconfigure to make configure scripts
<bazhang> researcher1, compiling?
<SGottl7227> disc install took about 75 minutes
<ActionParsnip> researcher1: some compiles dont need it, did you read the nistall text file? It will tell you
<Viking667> not everyone uses autoconf - some people can't stand it. Wonder if they use cmake?
<SGottl7227> 386 archetecture is much faster
<researcher1> which directory should I be into
<davrok> silly me   it works now!!!
<Viking667> yay!
<ActionParsnip> SGottl7227: not necessarily
<researcher1> Install text file suggest to use .configure command
<Viking667> researcher1: we don't know. try this:  find . -iname "readme*"
<SGottl7227> i installed from 9.04 to 10.04 online with a very fast connection .. but my G3 computer is very slow. it took 4 hours to upgrade
<Tootoot222> ActionParsnip: i think he's comparing to ppc, not i686 or x64 =p
<researcher1> ok.thanks
<Viking667> SGottl7227: was that the 603E or the 604?
<SGottl7227> then on restart the screen only showed the 10.04 start u p screen with the 5 blinking lights for a ffew seconds. then it went blank.. dark
<Tootoot222> SGottl7227: wrong graphics driver most likely
<Tootoot222> what graphics card did you say you haveL
<Tootoot222> ?
<SGottl7227> same with disc install. except it too about 75 minutes to install instead of 4 h ours
<ActionParsnip> Tootoot222: still the same stands, it's not outright faster , better , stronger. Each chip type has advantages and may excell in different situations :)
<SGottl7227> well why would 9.04 work and not 10.04
<Pici> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<ActionParsnip> SGottl7227: different kernel for one
<Tootoot222> SGottl7227: if you have an nvidia card, in 9.04 they defaulted to the closed source nv drivers, where in 10.04 they do the open source ones
<SGottl7227> oh so its not supported anymore. .thats why it didn't work?
<Tootoot222> which may have probrems
<MaRk-I> SGottl7227: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1480685&page=3
<ActionParsnip> Tootoot222: the nv driver is open. the nvidia driver is closed and not default in 9.04 but it is offered
<Venim> Tootoot222: i have mounted my /root partition
<Venim> but cannot chroot into it
<MaRk-I> read post #26 and #27
<Tootoot222> Venim: is there an error?
<SGottl7227> are there other linux version available that still support PPC?
<Venim> o nvm
<Venim> i'm dumb
<Tootoot222> ;)
<Venim> i read 100 MB as 100 GB
<Tootoot222> lol
<Venim> i mounted my boot :p
<Tootoot222> XD
<Tootoot222> SGottl7227: gentoo!
<SGottl7227> i might burn it or order it
<Tootoot222> lol a joke, don't try to install that
<SGottl7227> works with older G3 models too too?
<Viking667> no no no! CP/M
<SGottl7227> oh damn
<ActionParsnip> SGottl7227: puppy runs amazingly on ppc
<Tootoot222> SGottl7227: gentoo works with any device in the world that can run gcc
<MaRk-I> SGottl7227: did you check the link I posted?
<Tootoot222> but it is extremely complex and you install EVERYTHING from source code
<Viking667> or RST/S
<SGottl7227> do they have that version available for PPC?
<ActionParsnip> mainly because puppy rocks hard
<Viking667> (I -think- that was its name
<SGottl7227> i have a version of puppy for PC platform. but would i need a different version
<SGottl7227> is there a PPC version of puppy?
<bobas> how do i make ubuntu persistent changes on usb key?
<darolu> A friend of mine got a quite powerful virus (windows user of course), now his USB flashdrive has two partitions, one of them has a CD-ROM filesystem (apparently) so it is read only, I can't elminate this partition nor delete the files in it (the actual virus), I have tried gparted, parted and fdisk; no results. Any ideas?
<SGottl7227> i have used puppy on this Ibm computer.. 386 architecture
<davrok> ok so may I help?
<Tootoot222> darolu: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb
<bobas> i added in lilo for kernel options "persistent" but that only allows me to modify and add files to the usb key
<Tootoot222> if you don't mind obliterating the drive
<SGottl7227> but i want it to run on my apple g3
<rww> SGottl7227: try asking in #puppylinux; other distros are offtopic for #ubuntu
<darolu> Tootoot222: thanks, I'll try it
<Tootoot222> darolu: if it's one of those lame U3 drives, you physically can't write to it
<Tootoot222> they suck
<Tootoot222> i have 2 ;_;
<SGottl7227> yes.. but this G3 is still ok. except the videos are very choppy. it is too slow a precessor
<SGottl7227> processor
<MaRk-I> Tootoot222: you need the U3 uninstaller
<darolu> Tootoot222: it is a U3\ System\ File/ so there is no hope?
<Tootoot222> darolu: yeah... you could give it a shot anyways
<Tootoot222> it doesn't hurt as long as you don't have anything on it you may not want to lose
<SGottl7227> i will be back. going to check puppy web site
<ActionParsnip> SGottl7227: the ppc version will run on the g3 fine, you just need the video drivers to be nice and it will run nice
<bobas> anyone know how to make complete persistent change on usb  key?
<MaRk-I> ActionParsnip: I posted a link with the issue about it
<MaRk-I> not wasting my time anymore
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent bobas
<ZykoticK9> bobas, it is also possible to do full installs onto USB keys.
<rocket16> Hello friends.
<ActionParsnip> MaRk-I: didnt see the link
<bobas> ZykoticK9, is it possible to do a full install  while using the usb key onto the usb key?
<ActionParsnip> MaRk-I: chill out dude
<Tootoot222> bobas: if you have ubuntu 9.10+, go to system > administration > startup disk creator
<ZykoticK9> bobas, sorry what?
<MaRk-I> ActionParsnip: nvm
<Tootoot222> bobas: no, i don't think you can livecd-boot from the usb, and then install to the usb
<bobas> ZykoticK9, im running ubuntu on live usb key at the moment
<bobas> dang
<bobas> i see
<MaRk-I> I meant I posted the link for him, he's just not paying attn.
<Tootoot222> just burn a CD while you're on the USB
<Tootoot222> boot to the CD,
<Tootoot222> burn to the USB,
<rocket16> Is there any central application for all Educational applications? I think if not, we should make one, something like a Central System, which will allow us to access Kalzium, Kig, Avogadro and everything all at once.
<Tootoot222> reboot to USB
<FloodBot3> Tootoot222: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bobas> my cdrom drive is dead
<Tootoot222> oh lol
<bobas> i guess i need two usb keys
<Tootoot222> if you have 2 USB ports and a 2nd USB drive you can do an install there
<Tootoot222> yea
<ZykoticK9> bobas, just as an FYI if you do install onto USB be sure to manually configure where grub is installed too!
<bobas> is it possible to use wubi installer to install ubuntu onto usb key?
<IConrad01> bobas: What are you trying to set up?
<Tootoot222> rocket16: something like the ubuntu-software-center with the nice big "education" button?
<bobas> IConrad01, ubuntu on usb key persistent changes
<Tootoot222> IConrad01: live USB with persistant storage
<IConrad01> Hrm.
<IConrad01> Define "persistent changes"
<bobas> IConrad01, where like i apt-get something itstays
<Tootoot222> but he only has ubuntu on the USB he wants to install to
<IConrad01> Oh.
<MaRk-I> bobas: better use unetbootin
<Jordan_U> bobas: You can setup the Ubuntu netboot installer to boot, which will then be able to install to the USB key.
<rocket16> Tootoot222: Well, Software centre is for installation, I meant something like KOffice, which runs all of them, without having to open separately, :)
<IConrad01> Actually, I can think of a way to do that.
<IConrad01> But it's convoluted.
<bobas> Jordan_U, i see
<IConrad01> Dump the *.iso file onto your USB stick.
<IConrad01> It'll need to be reformatted ext3 or ext4, first.
<IConrad01> Once that's on there, do a grub-install to make the usb key a boot device.
<pakair> how do I install System|Admin|services in 10.04?
<Viking667> don't you usually have to extract the casper stuff?
<IConrad01> You'll set up the grub.cfg file to loopback into the *.iso file.
<bobas> IConrad01, ahi see
<Jordan_U> bobas: What do you plan to do if the netboot install fails part way through though?
<IConrad01> That won't be persistent...
<ActionParsnip> bobas: if you use usb-creator-gtk you can put the CD onto a USB and boot from that and run it off that afair
<ActionParsnip> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<IConrad01> BUT -- you can chroot into the USB key itself -- and *that* will have persistent changes.
<Jordan_U> bobas: IConrad01's idea will only work with the netboot CD.
<verb3k> is there a sound mixer for pulseaudio?
<rapid>  if anyone wants to play typeracer (the name says it all) come to http://play.typeracer.com/?rt=4glf5majeguv - addicted.
<ActionParsnip> IConrad01: there is a guide there for persistant usb
<bobas> sounds like fun
<IConrad01> Jordan_U: No, I've done it with the default LiveCD.
<ActionParsnip> !ot | rapid
<ubottu> rapid: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<IConrad01> Don't need netboot CD.
<Tootoot222> IConrad01: the ubuntu-startup-disk creator (within ubuntu) can install ubuntu to a USB without actually /installing/ to it, it's in a casper file like Viking667 said
<thatdude1> Hi guys. Here's the deal. I want to use my macbook pro (5,4 late 2009) with the ubuntu live cd. The problem is that the wireless drivers aren't included in the livecd so when I want to use wireless I need to connect my laptop to an ethernet cable. Is there a way I can download .deb packages of the drivers and have them on a flash drive so i can install them without a wired internet connection? thanks
<Jordan_U> IConrad01: You can't install to the device you're booted from, except with the netboot CD.
<Viking667> hm. I've done similar things with OpenBSD's CDROM, NetBSD's install files and FreeBSD's DVD, as well as about three different sorts of Linux.
<Tootoot222> thatdude1: do you know what drivers you need?
<Jordan_U> bobas: I need to leave for about 15 minutes, then I can help you do this (I've done it before).
<Tootoot222> thatdude1: or what wireless card you have?
<bobas> Jordan_U, im trying to see if i can resize partition using gparted
<Tootoot222> bobas: you can't resize /
<Tootoot222> while it's mounted
<bobas> dam
<IConrad01> Jordan_U: You can't format a disk you're booting from either.
<Viking667> The only problem I struck was with FreeBSD, but it wouldn't have been a problem if the 'target' machine actually supported booting from a USB drive to begin with.
<IConrad01> So you can't do any of what I was saying if you're booting from the USB key.
<Viking667> heh.
<Evil_> When I try to load up a livecd, it takes me to a terminal instead; how can I fix this?
<thatdude1> Tootoot222, well i know that when i boot up with the livecd if i go to the hardware drivers menu in "sytem-> administration" i can see the name of the recommend drivers to install/enable..
<dumdumz> finally upgraded to 10.04 LTS, props to the devs. it's really nice so far
<bobas> kernel is outdated though
<Viking667> fast?
<Tootoot222> thatdude1: you can make a liveUSB with persistant storage, and install the drivers from there; that way they don't get lost when you try to reboot into them like a CD
<Viking667> dumdumz: on what platform?
<Tootoot222> Evil_: what ubuntu version?
<Evil_> 10.04
<IConrad01> Eh.  My approach was better tailored to making a true multiboot USB key.
<ActionParsnip> Evil_: did you check the cd for defects?
<Bunbury> does anyone get total monitor/keyb/mouse lockup after multimedia use?
<defrysk> bobas, any module missing in kernel ?
<Tootoot222> Evil_: try to press ctrl+alt+F7 or F8
<IConrad01> I have the i386 Ubuntu 10.04, amd64 Ubuntu 10.04, Backtrack 4, and memtest on my USB key.
<bobas> defrysk, not that i know of
<thatdude1> Tootoot222, sounds like a plan, but the problem is i have an macbook pro and I dont think u can boot ubuntu off usb on it (mac os you can) or if it's possible there is some mad trickery/hackery involved
<Evil_> ActionParsnip, yes, it was literally freshly burned and put in the drive
<thatdude1> Tootoot222, so I need to get .deb files or something
<defrysk> bobas, then explain the outdated bit ?
<Viking667> Or, if none of that works,   Alt-SysRQ-R, then go Ctl-Alt-F1
<ActionParsnip> Evil_: yes but did you run the cd self check?
<ActionParsnip> Evil_: its part of the cd once you first boot to it
<Tootoot222> thatdude1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=419427
<wildbat_laptop> ubuntu don't give the option to suspend/sleep(it got hibernates thou) in the shutdown menu~ what should i do to enable it? 10.04, E6600, ASUS P5B
<Lantizia> Anyone a dovecot user in here?  Got a real amazingly simple question :) But #dovecot are dead.
<Bunbury> anyone , total system lockups
<Bunbury> ?
<ActionParsnip> Lantizia: ask away, we may be able to help
<ActionParsnip> Bunbury: all fine here
<win_2_linux> i got the options on my laptop however it goes into hibernate even i choose suspend and I cant bring it back up
<Bunbury> k
<Lantizia> ActionParsnip, When you access IMAP e-mail using something like Thunderbird... do the Sent / Drafts / Trash etc folders sit along side the Inbox folder - or inside the Inbox folder (like with courier)?
<defrysk> no issues Bunbury
<Bunbury> anyone using arrandale i3 based laptop with lucid?
<hardcampa> i7
<rww> Lantizia: I haven't used it in a while, but I believe alongside
 * rww isn't sure about that, though
<Lantizia> hmm, ok anyone use Dovecot who knows?
<ActionParsnip> Lantizia: not sure personally, sorry
<Bunbury> o well kernels 2.6.32 did it and 2.6.31 performed poorly
<Viking667> Tootoot222: hm. You might be the person to ask then: how do I get 'proper' 3D accelerated rendering back?
<Bunbury> just installed 2.6.34  to see if its fixed
<Viking667> ... Because I think you'll agree a glxgears of 860 is _not_ fast... I've previously had 4945
<ActionParsnip> Bunbury: could try maverick as well 2.6.35
<Bunbury> whoah lol
<Tootoot222> Viking667: what driver you using?
<Tootoot222> and what card
<MaRk-I> Lantizia: you mean like this?? http://cutedgesystems.com/software/MailServePro/art/MailWithDovecot.jpg
<Viking667> should be ati/radeon
<Viking667> Radeon 9550 (rv350)
<abhi_nav> Lantizia, I am using thenderbird
<Tootoot222> Viking667: radeon (the free driver) has very little 3D, you have to use fglrx
<Bunbury> ActionParsnip, thats in rc3 at this link http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Lantizia> MaRk-I, no thats not very clear whats going on
<ActionParsnip> Bunbury: not sure dude, all I know is maverick uses 35
<Lantizia> abhi_nav, what do you see?  Inbox next to the others, or the others inside Inbox?
<Bunbury> yea i didnt want to use a non final one yet
<Bunbury> running .34 first
<abhi_nav> Lantizia, I ddnt got the difference
<Viking667> Tootoot222: I can't _use_ that, the driver doesn't 'recognise' my card even exists.
<ActionParsnip> Bunbury: could use the livecd, just to test
<Bunbury> will that run ok
<Lantizia> abhi_nav, Is Sent inside Inbox?
<Jordan_U> IConrad01: With the netboot CD everything is loaded into RAM, so you can install to the device you loaded it from.
<Bunbury> the test is to do alot of multimedia
<Viking667> Tootoot222: that's partially why I installed libMesa to begin with.
<IConrad01> Jordan_U: I've never touched one, so I couldn't tell you.
<Jordan_U> IConrad01: I'm telling you :)
<Avasz> I need a help in sharing internet from one pc to another
<abhi_nav> Lantizia, no. when I sent some email from thunderbird that sent folder is not inside inbox. if i go to browser and sent mail from there it appers in inbox.
<flypiper> defrysk, wicd doesnt work either... it puts a very long scrambled number in ESSID.  Where do I edit the config file?
<Lantizia> abhi_nav, and your mail server is dovecot and you connect via imap?
<Tootoot222> Viking667: you could try to install the xorg-edgers ppa, get the cutting edge drivers
<Jordan_U> bobas: Do you want to install 64 bit or 32 bit Ubuntu?
<Viking667> heh.
<Viking667> By the way, where would I look to find old drivers, i.e. for summa-class tablets?
<Viking667> I note that support for summa stopped rather abruptly
<ActionParsnip> Bunbury: should be fine, you will need to install video drivers if you have a video card requiring non-open drivers but this is very possible
<abhi_nav> Lantizia, dont know about dovecot. but gmail uses imap
<Lantizia> abhi_nav, ok nevermind
<abhi_nav> hmm
<ActionParsnip> abhi_nav: i access it in evolution using op
<ActionParsnip> s/op/pop
<Lantizia> abhi_nav, you've pretty much failed to see the entire point of my question :) it doesn't matter!
<abhi_nav> ActionParsnip, 'op'?
<abhi_nav> Lantizia, yes.
<ActionParsnip> abhi_nav: s/op/pop
<Viking667> Tootoot222: what do I need to stick after:  apt-add-repository ppa:    ?
<abhi_nav> ActionParsnip, what is that?
<ActionParsnip> abhi_nav: it means 'switch op for pop'
<abhi_nav> ActionParsnip, ohh you mean imap , pop , pop3, ? that one pop?
<clayg> I was looking for an easy way to change the login screen and found the this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Lucid#Login_Menu_settings but when I goto System>Admin there is no "Advanced" - how do I enable it?
<ActionParsnip> clayg: http://maketecheasier.com/change-login-and-boot-screen-in-ubuntu-lucid/2010/05/13
<Tootoot222> Viking667: system > administration > software sources > other software > add
<Tootoot222> ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<Tootoot222> apt-get update & upgrade
<ActionParsnip> clayg: easy stuff, run a command, log off, change screen, log on, runn command
<Tootoot222> will probably be a lot of X-related packages
<Viking667> ah. That's what I wanted to know. Thank you, it's not in the list of options I had... I just needed the 'xorg-edgers' bit
<ramaelwolf> hello, I need help please!, my graphical interface suddenly stops working and it resets itself (just like when you hit ctrl + alt + backspace), and it hapens at least once a day, today I was burning a dvd and the GUI restarted and of course the dvd was nothing but garbage, any idea how to solve this?, the sistem sent me to this link http://blogs.gnome.org/hughsie/2009/08/17/gnome-power-manager-and-blanking-removal-of-bodges/
<ActionParsnip> Viking667: xorg edgers is very bleeding edge so you may get issues
<clayg> ActionParsnip, thanks for that guide, I'll give it a shot -the mention of an "advanced" tab in system>admin has me curious, do you know how to enable it?
<clayg> \
<psuasti> whats the latest stable version of ubuntu?
<Viking667> hmm. This doesn't look correct:  http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edge/ppa/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<abhi_nav> !lucid | psuasti,
<ubottu> psuasti,: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<ActionParsnip> clayg: weird, was last updated 12th may this year too. i've used that guide with success and always give it to folks. personally i dont see the point as the login screen is up for all of a few seconds while users log in....
<Viking667> Tootoot222: wht's the ref in your sources.list?
<ramaelwolf> I dont use lucid linx, I use karmic koala
<clayg> ActionParsnip, the guide you gave me seems to be dealing with the background of the login screen I want a whole different theme
<Viking667> hm. splashy?
<Samual> Is there any way to get a search box (e.g. for google or beagle) _inside_ the gnome panel itself? Right now the only search feature is a button which opens up an application/small window
<Samual> I haven't been able to find any applets for it
<Samual> What i'm looking for would be similar to e.g. the address bar in Windows
<Tootoot222> Viking667: http://i45.tinypic.com/34ipszm.jpg
 * Viking667 hates the address bar in windows. it takes up space
<Cuervo> Has anyone been able to get the alsa-driver-linuxant package working on lucid? It always fails for me at the module building stage.
<Samual> It takes up space, but I have 3x 1920x1200 monitors, I have plenty of space.
<Samual> It's also useful :P
<greezmunkey> Yeah, that's kind of pointless, as you're browser is just going to come up anyway :)
<Viking667> hmmm. That's interesting.
<Samual> greezmunkey, well, it's not pointless for beagle
<Tootoot222> Viking667: i don't actually use cairo-dock, i just like to 'wow' all the mac people i know ;D
<Tootoot222> my high end gfx card doesn't like the default versions either
<Tootoot222> the ones in the ppa work well
<greezmunkey> Samual: I want to think I've run across that before, let me see what I can find...
<Viking667> hm. my ref reads like this:  http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edger/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<Viking667> obviously that's not correct.
<ennui>  is there a way to get gnome to remember to use metacity on log in? I had compiz but it is now gone and when I log in I have no window manager! Do I just add metacity to startup applications?
<psuasti> i was disconnected, is the latest stable version of ubuntu 10.4 or what?
<ActionParsnip> Samual: http://projects.gnome.org/deskbar-applet/
<Viking667> currently, yeah
<Tootoot222> Viking667: nah that's right; ppa's just expand to their URL counterparts
<Samual> greezmunkey, K
<abhi_nav> !lucid | psuasti
<ubottu> psuasti: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<Viking667> I have "edger"   not "edgers" like your screenshot
<ramaelwolf> please someone, how to fix this gpm problem restarting the GUI, Im on ubuntu 9.10
<Samual> ActionParsnip, eh not _exactly_ what i'm looking for, it still has a drop down window, but I guess that's the best I can do (I saw it earlier btw)
<ramaelwolf> :(
<Samual> I'll still see if I can find one in the panel itself
<paradello> how i install my grafic card on Ubuntu? The model is ATI Radeon 9200
<Adem> http://au.razerzone.com/gaming-mice/razer-imperator
<Adem> wp
<Adem> soz
<ActionParsnip> Samual: could just use find in a terminal ;)
<soreau> ennui: Start metacity, then close all windows and go to sys>prefs>startup programs>options and click remember currently running application button
<ActionParsnip> paradello: the open drivers support that card and are part of a standard install
<Samual> ActionParsnip, I suppose :P Oh well
<Viking667> Tootoot222: I suspect I've corrected the messup.
<Sereph> how can you make gnome not ask whether to run a shellscript in terminal or display it, i just want it to run the script when its double clicked
<Viking667> Sereph: that's a nautilus setting, I guess.
<ChogyDan> ennui: what happened to compiz?
<soreau> ChogyDan: His nvidia driver causes sync issues with video playback
<Tootoot222> Sereph: it involves right clicking on it or something
<Tootoot222> it can be done
<Sereph> Tootoot222: i want it to default tho
<sinnedam> hey guys new to ubuntu here..i seem to have an issue where sometimes part of my top panel disappears where the system time is shown
<Sereph> sinnedam: I think thats a bug
<Tootoot222> sinnedam: i have that problem too
<Tootoot222> mostly when i have 2 monitors enabled
<Tootoot222> if i disable the 2nd monitor it goes away
<Viking667> And my bottom panel doesn't seem to appear until I change desktops
<Sereph> Tootoot222: its unrelated to that, I've got that issue on my laptop
<sinnedam> yeah this is a laptop too
<Viking667> I've also got multiple monitors.
<Sereph> sinnedam: is part of the clock cut off?
<|BL4CK-V1RUZ|> hi all
<Tootoot222> Sereph: this is my laptop i'm talking about
<|BL4CK-V1RUZ|> i am a new in this chanel
<Sereph> Tootoot222: with 2 monitors?
<Tootoot222> i routinely have it hooked into a hdmi port going to my TV
<Tootoot222> yes
<Sereph> ah
<sinnedam> well last night it was cut off tonight its part of the wireless network icon thats missing
<Viking667> woo... heavy.
<ennui> chogyDan: I removed it. I will put it back soon. I was trying to see if it was my window managers that were causing all the tearing in Mplayer and VLC. I even turned off compositing. nope. Must be the poopy NVIDIA drivers(yes I have sync to vblank enabled)  though no one is responding in their channel. Wanted to know if there is a repo and what the newest(dev?) version was.
<Sereph> sinnedam: yes thats a bug as far as i know, i know how to get around it but not fix it
<Sereph> sinnedam: right click the top panel and go to properties and play with the expand and show hide buttons checkboxes and it should fix itself
<Sereph> sinnedam: I'm going to see if its a reported but or what
<sinnedam> ah your right that fixed it
<sinnedam> at least temporarily
<Viking667> Right. Time I went and rebooted the poor Ubuntoid
<ramaelwolf> can someone help me please, Im on ubuntu 9.10 and I have this issue
<ramaelwolf> http://blogs.gnome.org/hughsie/2009/08/17/gnome-power-manager-and-blanking-removal-of-bodges/
<ramaelwolf> I dont know how to fix it, help please?
<greezmunkey> Samual: heh, you may have already seen / heard but it was Deskbar i was referring to earlier. I haven't tried it personally though.
<Sereph> sinnedam: heh its a 10.04 bug afaik
<greezmunkey> Samual: http://browserbookapp.sourceforge.net/deskbar.html
<Samual> greezmunkey, Odd, doesn't seem to work that way anymore
<greezmunkey> Samual: ?
<Samual> You can't make it a text box anymore
<sinnedam> is there a good av client for ubuntu?
<Samual> At least, from what I see
<greezmunkey> Samual: did you check in "preferences" ?
<Samual> Of course :P
<greezmunkey> Samual: idk
<ui> ends of taskbar are blurred but drop down menus and everything else looks fine. is it the monitor or do i need to edit xconf.org files
<Tootoot222> sinnedam: av == antivirus?
<sinnedam> yes
<Tootoot222> lol
<Tootoot222> there is clamav, but ubuntu doesn't get viruses
<dumdumz> return true
<greezmunkey> ui: can you paste a screenshot?
<Tootoot222> clam is for scanning mail and your windows partition when /it/ gets viruses
<ui> sure
<wildbat_laptop> ubuntu don't give the option to suspend/sleep(it got hibernates thou) in the shutdown menu~ what should i do to enable it? 10.04, E6600, ASUS P5B
<Jordan_U> !virus | sinnedam
<ubottu> sinnedam: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<gunther44> hi, i've just installed apache and php5, but pdo has no drivers at all, rendering it useless
<sinnedam> come on there has to be some threats..even macs can be compromised
<greezmunkey> ui: heh, screenshot probably won't show that...not if it's a geometry issue (just occurred to me) sorry.
<tuntun> Hi, I have 'check my spelling as i type' enabled with a dictionary installed, why doesnt the spellchecker work until I select 'check spelling'?
<sweetpi> thats a bit misleading... thery do exist for linux
<gunther44> yeah, of course they exist
<monoxide> anyone know a better app to convert mp4 to avi then deeveedee, and handbreak fails to encode properly for my dvd player
<gunther44> you need to check for rootkits
<alexs__> k pss
<alexs__> halo
<gunther44> anyone who says 'you don't need antivirus' is wrong :)
<sweetpi> exactly my thought
<alexs__> somebody from mexico
<chalcedony> check the history of linux
<monoxide> IConrad01 ping
<sinnedam> yeah..im not saying they are as prevalent as in Windows, but they have to be out there
<Jordan_U> sweetpi: Name one linux virus that was actually in the wild. Note that trogan != virus.
<hiexpo> thogen
<hiexpo> thoggen
<chalcedony> llhull@Marcus:~$ /etc/init.d/cupsys start
<chalcedony> bash: /etc/init.d/cupsys: No such file or directory - um help? i need to print pdfs
<greezmunkey> Jordan_U: is a riffer a trojan, seems like it would be...
<gunther44> trojan / virus. both are undesirable, so for all intents and purposes, they're the same
<Tootoot222> chalcedony: i only have /etc/init.d/cups
<sweetpi> Jordan_U: i just stated the bot response was a bit misleading, im not trying to start an argument
 * monoxide checks thoggen thanks hiexpo 
<pcilatency> http://pastebin.com/bkrNGtEB << how do i configure this latency for 1...and enable access to 1gb of swap?
<Tootoot222> gunther44: no; you don't get trogans from the repos
<ActionParsnip> gunther44: depends on use, if the system has no internet or network access and is standalone then it is not needed
<Tootoot222> so you don't get trojans at all
<chalcedony> hmmm
<sinnedam> right..obviously..but im talking about an internet connected PC
<chalcedony> * Starting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd                                 cupsd: Child exited with status 1! [fail]
<Tootoot222> chalcedony: try restart instead of start
<chalcedony> ok
<pcilatency> trojans are small programs..they need to be d/led first..a remote connection can do this
<greezmunkey> chalcedony: it may already be running???
<Jordan_U> sinnedam: Threats yes, viruses no.
<chalcedony> start-stop-daemon: warning: failed to kill 3056: Operation not permitted [fail]
<Tootoot222> chalcedony: use sudo
<Tootoot222> sudo /etc/init.d....
<greezmunkey> chalcedony: sudo???
<monoxide> hiexpo, says thoggen flaws is that is slow and only encodes in one codec
<ui> @greezmunkey np, thanks
<gunther44> Tootoot222: soo... people install from elsewhere
<chalcedony> will try that.. there is some command i can't find for printing from commandline that will make it unneeded
<gunther44> ActionParsnip: yeah, sure, but they can still eat up kaboodles of cpu / memory
<Tootoot222> gunther44: obv that's why the repos exist; so you shouldn't
<hiexpo> monoxide,  http://www.ehow.com/how_5128176_convert-avi-open-source-software.html
<Pina> guys.. something very weird is happenning here..
<Tootoot222> ideally the repos contain all the software that you need, and is verified to be virus free
<gunther44> Tootoot222: uhh? you think the repos handle 100% of software needs? really?
<greezmunkey> ui: get the specs on your monitor, once you have that, you can tune X properly.
<hiexpo> monoxide,  ya thoggen was wrong sorry
<pcilatency> repos are constantly updated via secure methods, and scanned for changes..a virus or trojan there would be highly unlikely
<gunther44> i cannot believe that php5 is installed from the repos with pdo, with no drivers. that's just retarded
<monoxide> tmpgenc works on linux?
<sinnedam> ok, but a compromised website for instance...a browser flaw...could lead to an infection?
<Pina> early i installed mplayer and xmms2 here.. but, none of them appear in 'application>multimedia', but, when i run their names in some terminal, it gives me a list of possible commands from the program.. what i have to do?
 * monoxide googles more, that would be to easy
<pcilatency> sinn yea.. if your useing internet explorer
<sinnedam> firefox has flaws too
<pcilatency> not like ie
<gunther44> from firefox 2-3 mozilla fixed ~300 bugs iirc
<ui> greezmunkey: what do you mean by specs...resolution?
<pcilatency> xD
<chalcedony> miracles - it works! thank you all!
<gunther44> they all have insecurities. anyone who disagrees is wrong!
<FabParma> what is the more precise hardware diagnostic for Ubuntu, i mean like astra, everest or sandra for ms
<pcilatency> well of course if you use outdated software..your asking for issues
<sinnedam> so..based on the fact that it is possible to be infected...what options do i have for AV?
<greezmunkey> ui: yes, what freqs and resolutions it supports...
<pcilatency> several
<Pina> anyone knows how to fix it?
<Jordan_U> sinnedam: Yes, that's possible but 1: I've never heard of it happening and 2: Antivirus software wouldn't help you there because that's not a virus.
<sinnedam> whats not a virus?
<hiexpo> monoxide,  or i use real media convertor
<ui> greezmunkey: that might be a problem because the monitor app thinks its a 72" monitor when its a 32"
<pcilatency> anti-v and f/ws have things to scan for changes or pups
<gunther44> 32" monitor? wow!
<ui> tv
<pcilatency> those are what i would look for for a linux os..
<pcilatency> ubuntu has several a/v and fw's in place already
<Tootoot222> sinnedam: any linux 'virus' is most likely somebody just installing sshd, a few root crontabs, and probably changing the root password
<pcilatency> almost all up to date linux distros do
<Tootoot222> there's not a whole lot you can do to 'antivirus' against that
<monoxide> ye maybe ill just stick with deeveedee, unless I can run tmpgenc in wine :)
<greezmunkey> ui: ohh, you may have to do some dinking with it, but be careful!
<ActionParsnip> pcilatency: it'd be alerting on one of my systems permanently, it uses puppy which uses pup files ;)
<monoxide> I'v spent lots of hours with tmpgenc
<pcilatency> lol
<Jordan_U> sinnedam: Not all malware are viruses. Viruses, as they propagate themselves, can be identified fairly reliably with antivirus statistics. Trogans and other non-virus malware often cannot.
<pcilatency> puppy is an os.. not a potentially unwanted program lol
<monoxide> I got a bad MBR virus in my win box
<monoxide> its hellish
<pcilatency> ^^
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: some virus' are human propegated too like the ones saying "send this to 20 people or little boy in africa gets no goats"
<Jordan_U> sinnedam: *antivirus heuristics
<ui> greezmunkey: sorry, whats 'dinking'?
<monoxide> no time for repair when ubuntu runs :)
<sinnedam> or "bill gates will send you 20 bucks to forward this to everyone you know"
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: Yes, but those viruses aren't detected by antivirus software anyway :)
<greezmunkey> ui: :) playing, tweaking, etc...
<needhelp> help me plz
<pcilatency> viruses can also install in unused memory  free space or ram...i've even had a modem become infected and infect other systems...
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: true but they fall into the category of virus and Sophos etc class them as such too. interesting stuff
<ui> greesmunkey: ah okay, yea i figured. it doesnt look as bad when i put it in full res mode, so i might just deal
<needhelp> anyone help here on winxp?
<sinnedam> I seem to remember about a year ago reading an article about a linux botnet that was discovered
<pcilatency> i've got clam a/v on this ubu install..
<Viking667> meh. Didn't work.
<Pina> i know its boring.. but i just found a file that ive looking for a hole week.. so.. i want to see this too much.. its a wma file, and appears that i cant open it :/
<wildbat_laptop> needhelp, wrong channel
 * monoxide ask lame question why windows is so inffectable but linux is not
<ActionParsnip> easiest way to avoid virus' is to keep a good image of your system partition every once in a while and do intelligent backups of user data, if yuo get a virus simply wipe the drive clean of any data then restore image and data
<Viking667> Well, Xorg works, but it only works the same as before, glxgears still gives me 864-ish for a number
<zenlunatic> monoxide, thats a dead horse
<abhi_nav> needhelp, join #windows
<wildbat_laptop> monoxide, coz microsoft is lame
<Viking667> ActionParsnip: until a virus gets copied to /home/user
<pcilatency> microshet purposely let things open and put things in windows to let "authorities" log in and spy oon you...mono
<pcilatency> take a good look at your registry sometime
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pcilatency> =/
<Pina> if somebody please help me, i'll be very thankfully.. please..
<Jordan_U> sinnedam: If you want to try to determine if your computer has been compromised you can use tools like debsums rkhunter. But that's really for the paranoid and those running servers.
<pcilatency> most people who code openly know of these exploits and methods and try to prevent it
<pcilatency> << paranoid
<bazhang> pcilatency, keep it on topic
<pcilatency> uh ok?
<abhi_nav> Pina, try opening it in vlc?
<pcilatency> http://pastebin.com/bkrNGtEB << how do i make this things latency 1 and shared video ram via swap?
<Pina> abhi_nav: i alredy tried it.. but, nothing.. it appears running, but no sound..
<abhi_nav> Pina, you mean video plays but no sound?
<ActionParsnip> Viking667: true but you can avoid them if the data is scanned before archive. theres no 100% method but you can get close
<Tootoot222> Viking667: lol, 800 is good; i get 900-1000 on my radeon hd 4670
<pcilatency> ^^
<Pina> abhi_nav: i can speak to you in pvt?
<FabParma> what is the more complete hardware information tool for Ubuntu? i mean something like astra, everest or sandra for ms
<dharmatin> cek
<MaRk-I> lshw?
<pcilatency> -vvv
<bazhang> FabParma, sudo lshw
<pcilatency> ^^
<abhi_nav> Pina, what happends? ask here only. I am not a master. you keep your question here only
<abhi_nav> Pina, I mean I know everything.
<psuasti> hi
<abhi_nav> !pm | Pina
<ubottu> Pina: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<greezmunkey> http://lnag.sourceforge.net/lnag_html/node5.html
<psuasti> whats the latest stable release of ubuntu?
<Viking667> Tootoot222: uh, I was getting 4900-5000 before I upgraded to 10.04
<abhi_nav> Pina, ***I mean I DONT know everything**
<Viking667> psuasti: err, 10.04
<Viking667> I thought we aneswered that question?
<FabParma> bazhang: Thanks, its fabulous
<win_2_linux> i liked the conversaton about viruses it was informative
<pcilatency> me 2
<pcilatency> but it was off topic
<sinnedam> :)
<Pina> abhi_nav: ok, sorry. well.. its an audio file.. and i downloaded mplayer and xmms2.. but none of them appear in the installed programs, also, when i run their names in some terminal, it gives me a list of possible options..
<Viking667> go grab mplayer-gui
<pcilatency> how do i change pci latency settings? http://pastebin.com/bkrNGtEB
<Viking667> and mplayer works like this:    mplayer yourfile.wav
<ActionParsnip> FabParma: its easier to read if yuo use: sudo lshw | less
<Pina> i have audacious, vlc and realplayer too here.. but, none of them can run the audio file.. its a wma file
<Viking667> ahhh. Then you need extra plugins
<abhi_nav> Pina, do what Viking667 saying
<ActionParsnip> !codecs | pina
<ubottu> pina: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pcilatency> wma, is windows media player only
<pcilatency> ^^
<Viking667> has win32 in the name, but I can't remember its name exactly
<pcilatency> that may help you
<ActionParsnip> Pina: the players all use a common codec pool, so the player is moot
<ActionParsnip> Viking667: w32codecs
<Viking667> that's the one
<sinnedam> bye guys thanks for help
<pcilatency> xD
<Viking667> ActionParsnip: actually,  not all players use w32codecs
<Pina> yeah.. i installed the w32codecs too, but i cant open the mplayer, so, its helpless.. i'll try to find he mplayer-gui, Viking667
<pcilatency> i've been asking about this for 3 days now...how do i change my pci latency timigs...http://pastebin.com/bkrNGtEB what exactly do i type?
<Viking667> describe "can't open the mplayer"?
<Pina> Viking667: it doesnt appear in the 'aplications>miltimedia'
<Pina> i mean.. i didnt find a way to run the interface of it
<Viking667> Ah, that's because you need mplayer-gui (i you want a pretty window)
<ActionParsnip> Pina: gnome-mplayer
<Viking667> or that'll do
<pcilatency> you try winamp xD
<Viking667> lol.
<ActionParsnip> Pina: could try realplayer
<Viking667> xmms is better in some regards than xmms2, as there's more plugins
<wildbat_laptop> pcilatency, i think pci latency is motherboard setting
 * ActionParsnip uses deadbeef, its spiffy
<Viking667> but whatever the case, you're going to at least need the w32codecs, but it seems you've installed them.
<Pina> ActionParsnip: i tried it. i have it here too, but didnt work.. :/
<pcilatency> no its software and os dependant
<Pina> the realplayer
<MaRk-I> pcilatency: "man setpci"
<Redcl0ud> Does anyone know if there are linux drivers for the Belkin n52te yet?
<pcilatency> in 8.04 there was something called tweakd .. i could do it gui but the setting for video never took
<Pina> guys, thank you all.. i'll try to get the mplayer-gui and see what happens.. really.. ure the best
<pcilatency> hi mark.. yes i know thats what is used..but i don't know how to put this http://pastebin.com/bkrNGtEB where it needs to be
<abhi_nav> Redcl0ud, what is it?
<ActionParsnip> Redcl0ud: does it make events if you run: xev   in a terminal?
<pcilatency> man setpci device name.. latency 1  shared ram enable what? how? who?
<ActionParsnip> abhi_nav: looks like a weird gaming device
<Redcl0ud> abhi_nav: its considered a speed pad
<ActionParsnip> abhi_nav: http://lh3.googleusercontent.com/3Zl8PhoJvF8G-dWPmyV9DSXjz4OwJEiEwSX_aiakm_gVIKAaTl0Pc8vQMo8N5fXKvhceRkbF9AUDXfjaYo3P39zK84qrsXnWgRFWh1IP3JEPD2vucb9m1bq0ReA_
<abhi_nav> ActionParsnip, Redache aahhh ok
<NinoScript> Anybody here knows about analog electronics? please PM me, or join channel ##electronics if you do :D
<ChrazRitt> hey ActionParsnip you still here?
<Viking667> hm? What sort of analog?
<ActionParsnip> Redcl0ud: does it make events in xev
<ActionParsnip> ChrazRitt: probably ;)
<Redcl0ud> ActionParsnip: if I move the thumb controller I can see the stuff on my desktop get highlighted one at a time but that is about all
<Viking667> oh, hang on - that looks like a bot
<ChrazRitt> lol
<jsec> Evening all. On my laptop (MacBook), even after a full charge my battery life indicator reads 0%. I've had a few times where my laptop dies because I have no idea how much battery life I have left. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Redcl0ud: have you contacted belkin?
<Redcl0ud> ActionParsnip I am still fully getting used to Ubuntu
<NinoScript> Viking667, like how to design Analog Computers or use OPAMPS
<Viking667> geez. You're not after a small field there, dude.
<MaRk-I> pcilatency: you want to change brightness?
<pcilatency> like what exactly is the device name
<ActionParsnip> Redcl0ud: we all are dude, every day is a school day
<Redcl0ud> ActionParsnip: I been looking online along with their website but no luck so far
<Pina> Viking667: ok, i installed the mplayer-gui. how i can open it?
<pcilatency> no latency
<Viking667> I mean, you're talking about all sorts of off-topic stuff there, like design of capacitors, EME scatter, all sorts of things.
<Viking667> Pina: look under Multimedia now
<L-----D> in 10.04, can the Evolution Mail Client minimize to Indicator
<Pina> Viking667: is isnt there
<Samual> Is there any way to make my applications like e.g. rhythmbox use the notification area instead of the indicator applet again? The indicator applet is a retarded and inconsistent design, it leaves out all my other applications and it just clashes with my theme
<greezmunkey> Analog computers...you may as well handwrap and use tubes...
<Pina> it
 * Viking667 checks on his computer
<NinoScript> Viking667, yes I know, I just need some guidance, and nobody listens in ##electronics :( they're always busy talking about horses or pepsi :S
<ActionParsnip> Redcl0ud: give them an email, see what they say
<greezmunkey> NinoScript: that's code talk there, bud...
<ActionParsnip> NinoScript: try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<pcilatency> would the device name be simply nvidia?
<ChrazRitt> ActionParsnip, i tried installing the sensor packages from the synaptic package manager, and i got back a error message that is over my head, where can i post the message so you can take a look. also do you recall what my issues were earlier?
<Pina> Viking667: any other idea?
<MaRk-I> pcilatency: check the examples at the bottom http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/setpci.8.html
<Viking667> Pina: hmmm... I can't seem to find it either, not even under "Audio/Video"
<pcilatency> well yea mark...but i can't use that if i don't know what it's looking for as a device name
<Pina> Viking667: mplayer, xmms2 and now mplayer-gui isnt appearing in Multimedia..
<researcher1> how 2 creat a deb file
<rww> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<Pina> when i right-click my files and search a program to run it, these programs just isnt appearing that too
<olskolirc> hey cool dolls and cats what can I use to download youtube videos?
<L-----D> I think there are some problem with Indicator and Evolution
<L-----D> they don't work together
<abhi_nav> olskolirc, download helper and down them all
<researcher1> I have .tar.bz2 and want 2 creaty .DEB . Kindly Advice
<Pina> u know Viking667.. its like that programs just dont exist.. but, when i put their names in a terminal (console, or whatever), it gives some commands about it..
<olskolirc> thanks abhi_nav
<|BL4CK-V1RUZ|> ????
<Viking667> Mine is under "Sound and Video"
<NinoScript> olskolirc, You can use JDownloader :D, or any of the many browser plugins or greasemonkey scripts :)
<Viking667> but then I'm using Medibuntu
<ChrazRitt> btw ActionParsnip i looked into the fan controls on this machine, and there are 2 places where i can have an effect, in bios, 'fan always on' enable or disable. the other is a software fan speed control in windows 7. i think i need something that will allow me to get at the fan speed control
<abhi_nav> oldezcat, hmm
<Viking667> How are you installing mplayer-gui ?
<MaRk-I> pcilatency: first line of what you posted "01:02.0"
<Viking667> i.e. what program are you using?
<olskolirc> wow thanks NinoScript
<Pina> Viking667: by synaptic
<ActionParsnip> ChrazRitt: yep, cheap fan control using software instead of a nice sensor doing the work for you
<Viking667> weird. That's the right way to do it.
<wildbat_laptop> ubuntu don't give the option to suspend/sleep(it got hibernates thou) in the shutdown menu~ what should i do to enable it? 10.04, E6600, ASUS P5B
<ActionParsnip> !info youtube-dl | olskolirc
<ubottu> olskolirc: youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube. In component universe, is extra. Version 2010.04.04-1 (lucid), package size 24 kB, installed size 116 kB
<Viking667> try this in a terminal somewhere:  which gmplayer
<abhi_nav> which is ubuntu manual channel?
<Pina> yes.. i know.. i try apt-get (thats the same think but in command lines) and isnt worked too..
<MaRk-I> afk..
<ActionParsnip> olskolirc: there are also addons for various browser which let you too
<Evil_> I still can't get my brother's computer to actually load up the live cd; it goes to a terminal instead
<ChrazRitt> ActionParsnip, the options in 7 are to speed up the fan before slowing the cpu or not
<ActionParsnip> Evil_: what does /var/log/xorg.0.log say?
<Viking667> Pina: could you tell me what this says when yo utype it in a terminal:   which gmplayer
<pcilatency> mark so if run exactly as setpci  -d  *:*  latency_timer=40 all pci devices are now set at 64?
<ChrazRitt> ActionParsnip, wouldn't such a setting need sensors to activate it?
<Pina> Viking667: it returns a dir.. /usr/bin/gmplayer
<abhi_nav> hey, which is ubuntu manual channel?
<Viking667> Good. At least the program's installed.
<ActionParsnip> ChrazRitt: yes but the reaction to the sensor is in the OS
<win_2_linux> time for sleep night
<Pina> Viking667: but stills not appearing in multimedia, or any of the others labels.. :/
<Viking667> Pina: have a hunt. If in doubt, log out, log back in. Sometimes the menus need a re-hash.
<ActionParsnip> ChrazRitt: maybe there are some boot options you need
<Pina> ok, Viking667, i'll try it.
<ChrazRitt> ActionParsnip, i don't recall where people like to post large amounts of data or text whenwanting someone on an irc channel to be able to look at it
<Viking667> Mine didn't, "mplayer media player" appeared in my menus
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | ChrazRitt
<ubottu> ChrazRitt: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<luxigo> Where do i set permission for using cups printer from remote computers when i have error "Returning IPP client-error-not-authorized for Print-Job" ?.. setting "Allow all" for <Location /> doesnt works :-/
<Viking667> ... under "Sound and Video", but that may be different on a plain Ubuntu system.
<pcilatency> crap that didnt work
<ActionParsnip> !paste | ChrazRitt
<pcilatency> and now all pci devices have the timing of 64 =c
<pcilatency> they are going to conflict
<opipsytrite> I want to take a small 6th grade girl, and tie her to a chair, fucking her in the mouth until I blow my load all over her face, laughing as tears are streaming down from her eyes. Then after untying her, and retying her to a bed, I would rape her like that. Afterwards, I'd cut her open, and screw her organs, ejaculating amongst her blood and internal organs, listening to her screams and whimpers of pain, until she finally dies from losing ...
<Evil_> ActionParsnip, any way I can paste it through the terminal? lol
<Evil_> I'm on my laptop right now, the error is occuring on my brother's computer
<MaRk-I> pcilatency: that's why you have to name the device you need to change your vga is 01:02.0
<soronide> I want to take a small 6th grade girl, and tie her to a chair, fucking her in the mouth until I blow my load all over her face, laughing as tears are streaming down from her eyes. Then after untying her, and retying her to a bed, I would rape her like that. Afterwards, I'd cut her open, and screw her organs, ejaculating amongst her blood and internal organs, listening to her screams and whimpers of pain, until she finally dies from losing ...
<rww> !ops | soronide
<ubottu> soronide: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<MaRk-I> lspci gives you the names
<soronide> ... too much blood, in which case, I'll continue to fuck her internal organs, then I would cut her apart, and burn her, offering her to some demonic entity in a sick and demented ritual.
<hiexpo> about linux virus http://www.linux.com/news/software/applications/8261-note-to-new-linux-users-no-antivirus-needed
<Viking667> oh, please...
<Viking667> shoot soronide
<rww> Viking667: it's been dealt with.
<Viking667> hmm. Good one.
<Evil_> ActionParsnip, it says the fatal error was "no screens found"
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_malware
<ActionParsnip> Evil_: did you burn the cd yourself?
<pcilatency> yea mark but that didnt work..the numbers..
<intok> Anyone got an acer aspire one D250? After restart I can't get the synaptics touch pad to work in UNR 10.4 or XP SP3
<Evil_> ActionParsnip, yes.
<ChrazRitt> ActionParsnip, here is the error message i ended up with after trying to install the sensors in ubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/455311/
<Evil_> I get the same error with my arch cd too
<Pina> Viking667: it worked, man. now the mplayer is appearing in Multimedia, but i have anothe problem to care about.. it show a error when i try to run the file.. DRM encription..
<ActionParsnip> Evil_: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded
<Viking667> Pina: I can't do anything about the encryption, I'm sorry.
<Evil_> yes
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip,  - kool thanx
<Viking667> In fact, I don't know if Linux can do anything about an encrypted file.
<Alanatiir> Has anyone here tried to install a driver for an ATI Radeon Series X1200 built into a motherboard of a laptop with Lucid Lynx as the OS (64 bit)?  I'm having trouble trying to get the laptop to recognize the driver so I can play with MMOs.
<Viking667> (at least for DRM, that's probably true)
<ActionParsnip> ChrazRitt: doesnt look healthy and there is so little information
<mygoods> I want to take a small 6th grade girl, and tie her to a chair, fucking her in the mouth until I blow my load all over her face, laughing as tears are streaming down from her eyes. Then after untying her, and retying her to a bed, I would rape her like that. Afterwards, I'd cut her open, and screw her organs, ejaculating amongst her blood and internal organs, listening to her screams and whimpers of pain, until she finally dies from losing ...
<ActionParsnip> ChrazRitt: try this: http://pastebin.com/EHkCuFA3
<intok> anybody? because the only USB mouse I have is an old apple one with only one button
<monoxide> what the hell
<monoxide> that was gross
<Call_Saul> .
<Call_Saul> weird ban
<Viking667> ... only the second time in three minutes
<pcilatency> crap...
<maco> monoxide: and the person has been banned
<Viking667> Call_Saul: valid ban.
<Alanatiir> Anyone able to help me with this laptop ATI Radeon X1200 issue?
<monoxide> thankfully
<Call_Saul> Viking667: I know
<bazhang> lets move on please
<monoxide> GLine
<Call_Saul> I meant the *!*@*
<maco> Call_Saul: my script got confused by the person already being removed
<Call_Saul> ah k
<Viking667> ooo, nice.
<ActionParsnip> sounds like my average monday morning
<greeftize> I want to take a small 6th grade girl, and tie her to a chair, fucking her in the mouth until I blow my load all over her face, laughing as tears are streaming down from her eyes. Then after untying her, and retying her to a bed, I would rape her like that. Afterwards, I'd cut her open, and screw her organs, ejaculating amongst her blood and internal organs, listening to her screams and whimpers of pain, until she finally dies from 
<greeftize> ... too much blood, in which case, I'll continue to fuck her internal organs, then I would cut her apart, and burn her, offering her to some demonic entity in a sick and demented ritual.
<FloodBot3> greeftize: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ChrazRitt> ok ActionParsnip i type slow, so my comment was meant for before your latest post to me
<Viking667> but a g-line is rather better... untill the git comes back with a different IP
<btipling> how do I fix a sudoers permission file with the wrong permissions? I used sudo to change the permissions so I can edit it, but now I can't use sudo at all anymore
<Alanatiir> Ok, I will try again later.
<btipling> I don't have a root account set up
<btipling> is there anything I can do?
<maco> Viking667: both people posting had different IPs, different nicks, and differnt user id's... there's no ban mask thatd have caught both
<pcilatency> well blocking a range of ip's is pretty effective
<Gryllida> Hi, how do I rename a file in Terminal?
<ActionParsnip> !noroot | btipling
<ubottu> btipling: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<maco> btipling: boot into recovery mode
<ActionParsnip> Gryllida: mv filename newname
<pcilatency> as well as the mac
<maco> btipling: itll take you to a root shell
<Evil_> What's up with these rape stories?
<Gryllida> thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Evil_: troll
<maco> pcilatency: we cant block by MAC and those IPs were in no way related
<Evil_> he should at least do it right, lol
<pcilatency> =/ well hope w/e is possible is effective..that was quite disturbing
<Viking667> pity that.
<maco> pcilatency: think "whack-a-mole"
<pcilatency> rofl
<Evil_> btw, ActionParsnip I don't know why I'm getting that 'no screen' error, it worked perfectly fine with windows (prolly not sayin much) and arch gave me the same error when I was isntalling Xorg
<abhi_> guys I am not able to turn on the wifi on my Dell Studio laptop with the "fn+wifi key"... sometimes the wifi is turned on during booting..
<ActionParsnip> Evil_: try the safe vga boot options
<pcilatency> what turns it off?
<abhi_> it works fine when it is turn on.. but now i m not able to turn it on using the multimedia keys.
<Evil_> ActionParsnip, how do I do that?
<pcilatency> ah
<abhi_> while my volume and brightness keys are working fine.. any help
<pcilatency> re-install multimedia keybord?
<pcilatency> did you do updates before this happened?
<enthdegree> for some reason after a distro upgrade I can't boot with the default kernel
<ChrazRitt> ActionParsnip, on the second step i got this back: 'E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)'
<enthdegree> It says something about 'not being able to synch the vfs'
<pcilatency> usually the top bootable is the recent update
<pcilatency> once you update the old kernal is not enabled..
<ActionParsnip> ChrazRitt: ok then go find what that means
<ChrazRitt> should i continue with more steps ActionParsnip?
<imaek> I'm having a problem with two CD drives. One constantly gets Buffer I/O errors, the other (I think properly functioning) doesn't even appear. How do I get Ubuntu to recognize a second CD drive?
<pcilatency> hmm
<ubutom> imaek, check the cables
<Anell> Hi, I seem to be having issues in Ubuntu when I try to move a file to the "System Files" folder.
<pcilatency> i've gotten buffer errors from bad disks or cd/rw dvd/rw's that have not been properly erased..
<bazhang> Anell, why would you need to move files there
<tigrang> Anell use sudo - only if you know what you're doing
<Anell> Because I need to move I certification to etc/ssl/certs
<imaek> ubutom: I'm pretty positive the upper cd drive (the one that isn't being recognized) is fully functional under any other OS
<bazhang> Anell, use sudo then
<intok> Anyone got an acer aspire one D250? After a crash in the touchpad driver on UNR I can't get the synaptics touch pad to work in UNR 10.4 or XP SP3
<Anell> What would the command be?
<tigrang> Anell sudo cp or gksu nautilus for gui
<imaek> pcilatency: it isn't the disk; I'm trying to play DVD's, all of which return buffer i/o errors.
<Anell> Okay, thanks
<ubutom> imaek, master/slave settings correct? pretty positive? You mean it worked in other oses?
<enthdegree> It says something about 'not being able to synch the vfs' Can I fix that?
<enthdegree> for some reason after a distro upgrade I can't boot with the default kernel
<pcilatency> imek have you installed it's drivers? i had an old drive that needed it's own drivers and wasnt detectable..without them?
<imaek> ubutom: I have no idea how to even go about checking that, regrettably. I have had it functional under XP in the past.
<imaek> Though there was always issues.
<pcilatency> what kinda drive is it?
<pcilatency> maker /model?
<ubutom> imaek, the drives have a setting on the back, you can change it with a pin, there is also alsmost always a little picture describing how to set a drive in master /slave or cable select modes
<pcilatency> some newer ones will auto select if the jumper thingy is removed...don't lose it
<ubutom> imaek, first drive is master, second has to be slave or cable select for example
<ubutom> imaek, you could also unplug the faulty one and see if the other is recognized then, I personally youldn't keep a malfunctioning drive in my box
<pcilatency> ^^ it could cause all kinds of trouble
<Anell> Would the command for copying content be just (the file) -- (the directory)?
<imaek> ubutom: I'm going to try that.
<Anell> Because when I use cp --help, I see to two Dashes and the message saying it copies content.
<pcilatency> ugh well lets see if these settings conflict =c
<ubutom> imaek, some old ide cables also don't support the necessary bandwidth and won't work with two drives attached to them, but that'S just guessing now
<imaek> That actually sounds quite reasonable. The secondary drive is a DVD burner which is not so important anymore.
<ubutom> imaek, or better said, they will work, but at slower speeds and with problems
<pcilatency> yea the older less dense ones..what is it 40 some pins..and then the best one is 80 some wires/pins?
<ubutom> pcilatency, yeah
<ubutom> pcilatency, had to learn that firsthand when I tried to use some old cables in a new desktop ;)
<phil_> I'm having a problem with Ubuntu where, after I log in, I cannot see anything but the desktop background.  I can still run programs with Alt + F2, etc., but I don't see the taskbars or desktop icons.  Any ideas?
<hiexpo> that sicko was from indonessia
<abhi_> help guys
<imaek> Hey, I think it's recognizing it, ubutom!
<pcilatency> you can tell them apart easily..most mainstream manufacturers will use the 40 less dense and cheaper..it is well worth finding an 80 wire cable
<ubutom> imaek, what have you done? unplugged the second?
<sweetpi> Anell: cp sourcepath destinationpath
<ubutom> imaek, try changing the setting of the second, maybe it'S jsut not correctly jumpered
<Anell> okay, thanks
<imaek> ubutom: It's now recognizing the first, but I'm still getting the buffer i/o errors....
<bazhang> abhi_, help with what
<imaek> I unplugged the second, yeah
<ubutom> pcilatency, at that time I had only old ones around and they kinda used the oldest parts they could find :(
<abhi_> I am not able to turn on the wifi on my Dell Studio laptop with the "fn+wifi key"... sometimes the wifi is turned on during booting..
<abhi_> it works fine when it is turn on.. but now i m not able to turn it on using the multimedia keys.
<abhi_> while my volume and brightness keys are working fine.. any help
<pcilatency> hmm
<bazhang> abhi_, does ifconfig show wlan0 ?
<ubutom> imaek, try another cd and see if it is the same
<Tootoot222> abhi_: sudo rfkill list
<hiexpo> on many laptops the litghtwill glow read but it still works
<Anell> It keeps saying permission denied
<pcilatency> are they on the same cable? imaek.. have you another ide interface to try it out on while remainig bootable?
<imaek> The DVD plays, ubutom!
<abhi_> no
<abhi_> ifconfig is not showing it
<Anell> I don't get it, I am pretty much sure that I am the administrator.
<pcilatency> anell sudo it
<phil_> Can anyone help me?
<Tootoot222> Anell: prefix the command with sudo
<imaek> pcilatency: I don't need to have both drives functioning, at least one. The first one is now working, which is all I need!
<wildbat_laptop> ubuntu don't give the option to suspend/sleep(it got hibernates thou) in the shutdown menu~ what should i do to enable it? 10.04, E6600, ASUS P5B
<bazhang> abhi_, is there a switch on the side to enable it? is this a dual boot?
<Tootoot222> Anell: users are never the administrator
<pcilatency> well thats good
<pcilatency> unless you want to copy a disk
<Anell> Okay
<abhi_> yes.. this is a dual boot... there is switch but it is not working sometimes...
<sweetpi> Anell: sudo cp sourcepath destinationpath
<ubutom> imaek, good :) now try setting the jumpers on the second drive, you probably have to remove it first
<Anell> Okay, I did it!
<Tootoot222> abhi_: sudo rfkill list <-- are there any blocked?
<d0cfx> t
<Anell> Thanks allot! :D
<abhi_> Tootoot222, no... it's output is blank
<pcilatency> cool the new timings knocked off 2 ns ping and d/led files faster
<bazhang> abhi_, some of the dual boot situations the windows side will shut down the card unless otherwise specified; make sure it is not set to do so
<ylmfos> hello!
<Tootoot222> hoi ylmfos
<pcilatency> is there a way to set timetolive in ubuntu?
<abhi_> bazhang, then the h/w switch should turn it on ... i m not sure...
<phil_> Can anyone please help me?
<Tootoot222> phil_: what seems to be the problem?
<bazhang> abhi_, you may also try sudo ifup wlan0 (or whatever the nic is)
<hiexpo> !ask | phil_
<ubottu> phil_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ylmfos> are you all say English?
<bazhang> abhi_, yep, if there is a hw switch
<phil_> I already asked the question.  Here it is again:
<phil_> I'm having a problem with Ubuntu where, after I log in, I cannot see anything but the desktop background.  I can still run programs with Alt + F2, etc., but I don't see the taskbars or desktop icons.  Any ideas?
<bazhang> ylmfos, yes
<Tootoot222> ylmfos: this channel is for english, there are sub-channels for other languages
<bazhang> ylmfos, what language did you need
<Tootoot222> phil_: do you have multiple monitors?
<phil_> Tootoot222: No
<abhi_> bazhang, yes ,i have hardware switch...
<pcilatency> ask the best way you know how...
<ubutom> heh bazhang I had an usb tv-stick that I didn't shut down properly with windows(pressed powerbutton 5 seconds to turn it off) and then it wouldn't work with ubuntu anymore until I booted up windows and shut it down properly ;D
<Tootoot222> or some sort of DVI/HDMI plug in
<ylmfos> oh,thank you .I'm from China
<abhi_> bazhang, wlano is not working
<bazhang> ylmfos, in #ubuntu-cn then
<hiexpo> phil was it fine before
<phil_> Tootoot222: It was working before.  I did an update just before that.  Maybe that broke something.
<bazhang> ylmfos, /join #ubuntu-cn
<TLoFP> how do I change permission of all files in a directory so that only I have read write and execute privalages
<phil_> hiexpo: Yes
<TLoFP> no body else, even root should be able to see
<hiexpo> phil reset sesktop
<bazhang> abhi_, you need to set it to on then reboot with it that way
<pcilatency> phil yes you may need to re-install your keybord drivers
<hiexpo> ^desktop
<Tootoot222> TLoFP: chmod -R 7xx dir/
<Tootoot222> where xx is whatever permissions you want for group and world
<phil_> hiexpo: You'll have to be more specific.  I don't know what you mean.
<TLoFP> does 0 mean none?
<phil_> pcilatency: Why?
<Tootoot222> TLoFP: yes
<phil_> pcilatency: My keyboard works fine.
<TLoFP> koolies
<bazhang> pcilatency, there are no keyboard drivers
<pcilatency> ??
<hiexpo> someone tell phil the command to reset desktop please i can't remember it
<pcilatency> i thought for sure multimedia keybords had a specific driver set..
<abhi_> ok... i will check that...
<bazhang> hiexpo, the panels?
<pcilatency> if i'm wrong i'm sorry
<phil_> My panels are missing as well as my desktop icons.
<hiexpo> bazhang,  to reset desktop to original settings
<abhi_> bazhang, second problem I am facing is that... my brightness is set to maximum each time i  boot to ubuntu... this is not happening on windows 7
<bazhang> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<bazhang> abhi_, one problem at a time, okay?
<greezmunkey> gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<greezmunkey> aww
<hiexpo> thanks ^ phil_
<pcilatency> does 10.4 use ava:hi?
<abhi_> okay... let me check with reboot...
<bazhang> pcilatency, yep
<pcilatency> what exactly would that do for an eth?
<phil_> That command restored my panels, but my desktop icons are still missing.
<bazhang> phil_,  using compiz or metacity
<abhi_nav> phil_, run nautilus?
<phil_> Also, I'm not sure if they will stay.  I was able to restore them myself by typing Ctrl + Alt + Backspace, but they disappear again when I restart my computer.
<phil_> bazhang: No
<phil_> abhi_nav: What do you mean?  You want me to run it?
<bazhang> phil_, it was not a yes or no question
<abhi_nav> phil_, yes in terminal
<greezmunkey> phil_: is your /home on a seperate drive?
<phil_> abhi_nav: It just gives me a File Browser, but my desktop icons don't appear.
<phil_> greezmunkey: No
<phil_> Also, I don't get a menu when I right-click the desktop.
<abhi_nav> phil_, ok. it worked for me when in was 9.10
<pcilatency> bbl ty all
<hiexpo> it probally changed directories do to an up grade just make new ones for your desktop easy
<TLoFP> whats secure copy command
<bazhang> phil_, compiz or metacity (choose one)
<Tootoot222> TLoFP: scp ?
<Tootoot222> sftp?
<TLoFP> no work  :(
<phil_> bazhang: Are you saying that you're certain I am running one of those?
<phil_> bazhang: Or that I ought to be?
<bazhang> phil_, do you wish to give more info, or should we guess
<phil_> bazhang: I don't know what you want me to tell you.
<TLoFP> Tootoot222: oh guess I must navigate to the dir first :P
<phil_> bazhang: I came here for help.  If I knew what else to tell you, I would.
<bazhang> phil_, you are using gnome? lxde? xfce4? kde4?
<Tootoot222> phil_: if you drag something from nautilus onto the desktop does it make an icon there?
<abhi_nav> hi abhi_
<phil_> bazhang: I'm using Ubuntu 10.04.
<Tootoot222> bazhang: i'm pretty sure gnome, as the gconf command worked
<abhi_> bazhang, i figure out the problem... if i am keeping the multimedia keys first then function key second then i m able to turn on and off the wifi..
<phil_> bazhang: It comes with gnome.
<bazhang> phil_, and you have compiz enabled?
<abhi_> abhi_nav, hi
<bazhang> abhi_, fixed?
<phil_> Tootoot222: I can't drag anything to the deskto from the file browser.  It just "flies" back when I try to drag something.
<abhi_> bazhang, right now i m able to use the wifi.. i this need to be fixed...
<abhi_> i think*
<Tootoot222> bazhang: ubuntu 10.04 defaults to compiz
<phil_> bazhang: I don't believe so.  I never explicitly installed it.  The only way I have it is if it came with the base install, or it was an automatic update.
<bazhang> phil_, try alt-f2  then type metacity --replace
<Tootoot222> phil_: they've defaulted it now
<phil_> bazhang:
<abhi_> bazhang,  what do u think...
<foolguy> is there a way to dim the screen on my laptop further than the "sun" slider allows me to?
<phil_> bazhang: So, compiz is installed by default?  Why would I type anything to do with metacity if you just told me I had either compiz or metacity.
<bazhang> abhi_, is the wifi working now?
<Tootoot222> foolguy: without physically disabling the backlight, probably not
<phil_> bazhang: I typed what you said and all my windows flash for a second, but that's it.  Nothing changes after that.
<foolguy> that stinks, because when I ran windows it would go almost all the way to no backlight
<Tootoot222> phil_: you're running compiz if you didn't explicitly start metacity; we want you to start metacity to see if it's a compiz probem
<phil_> Tootoot222: I just typed what he said.
<greezmunkey> and...
<phil_> By the way, I don't care about any of my config settings, so if there's something I can delete to get it to go back to default settings, I will do that.
<abhi_> bazhang, yes now it is working.
<phil_> I guess you guys don't know what's wrong?  Is there anything else I can tell you?
<sweetpi> phil_: you could try adding a new user and login with that to see if its a config issue
<phil_> sweetpi: Okay, I will do that.  I'll come back after I try that.
<epure_> how do I switch the ok/cancel buttons in dialog boxes ?
<epure_> i want ok to be in the left.. like in windows
<bazhang> epure_, what version of ubuntu
<epure_> 10.04
<Tootoot222> epure_: i'm pretty sure that's an application spesfic setting
<Tootoot222> not something global
<bazhang> epure_, did you switch themes?
<epure_> i cchanged the appearance and some colors, but i didn't install new themes
<bazhang> epure_, the default theme has them all on the left
<mizerydearia> I have a question specifically for this channel only.  Yesterday or two days ago (I forgot) I was killed and as soon as I reconnected I was banned only from this channel.  I couldn't get anyone to assist me in figuring out why.
<epure_> I'll look into it
<mizerydearia> it was in response to a message I had posted here at 5:36pm.
<bazhang> mizerydearia, join #ubuntu-ops and we can discuss
<mizerydearia> ah, sure
<Tootoot222> bazhang: he's talking about dialouge boxes saying "blah blah press ok to continue\n Cancel | OK" i think
<epure_> yes Tootoot222
<bazhang> Tootoot222, ah well spotted
<TLoFP> whats min permission I need to have someone acess a webpage
<Tootoot222> TLoFP: r
<Tootoot222> I.E. 2
<Tootoot222> or wait, was write 2?
<Tootoot222> it's either 2 or 4 lol
<epure_> rwx = 421
<Tootoot222> yes, thank you
<Tootoot222> so 4
<TLoFP> mhh havin some problems here lols, ill try 2 and 4 once i get it to work with 7 :P
<TLoFP> but right now even 7 throws the acess forbidden
<intok> Anyone got an acer aspire one D250? After restart I can't get the synaptics touch pad to work in UNR 10.4 or XP SP3
<Tootoot222> TLoFP: what server you using?
<TLoFP> could it be that I had to rehash?
<TLoFP> dunno, its maintained by the staff here
<TLoFP> the same guys that won't even give me root on my own god damn mashine
<Tootoot222> XD
<TLoFP> so I find myself compiling crap from src and shuving it into my home dir
<TLoFP> its a freakin mess up in her :(
<Tootoot222> that's always fun to do on shared hosting lol
<phil_> sweetpi: Okay, I tried that and the new user has the same problem.
<lixiaodong> ?
<TLoFP> cool 722 throws frobidden
<lixiaodong> 有人不阿
<Yggdrasil> yo, just upgraded to 10.4, and i dont have any options for hibernate. anyonegot a fix for this?
<bazhang> !cn | lixiaodong
<ubottu> lixiaodong: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Tootoot222> TLoFP: it should be 744
<TLoFP> 744 throws forbidden
<Tootoot222> phil_: did you recently install or upgrade your ubuntu?
<lixiaodong> what
<phil_> Tootoot222: Yes, right before I had the problem.
<Tootoot222> i mean, upgrade as in 9.10 -> 10.04, not apt-get upgrade
<TLoFP> lol, i think there might be some lag between my chmod rehash and my other laptop trying it out
<phil_> Tootoot222: No, I had originally installed 10.04 on this system.
<TLoFP> nop 744 definatly throws acess forbidden
<Tootoot222> TLoFP: does 777?
<Yggdrasil> yo, just upgraded to 10.4, and i dont have any hibernate features, not on the power off or the power settings. anyonegot a fix for this?
<TLoFP> 755 works tho
<Yggdrasil> suspend is there.
<TLoFP> Tootoot222: no 777 works, so does 755
<epure_> #join neuralnetworks
<Tootoot222> TLoFP: what kind of page are you trying to serve that requires execute?
<TLoFP> huh?
<TLoFP> http://www.pha.jhu.edu/~gothed/index.htm
<TLoFP> basic js-css and html
<TLoFP> nothing fancy
<FloodBot3> TLoFP: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tootoot222> TLoFP: what backend are you using? like apache/php, or lighttpd/php or what?
<Seq> Hi. I seem to have had a filesystem problem, and a bunch of things on my / fs have ended up in lost+found. Is there a simple way to get apt to reinstall everything?
<TLoFP> phuu, do not know, as I said this is the mail server of the department, I have not the slightest clue what they use, but I can ssh into it and find out if you tell me how
<Seq> I tried to select 'reinstall' on all packages (using synaptic, since X still works) but get: E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'bash'
<WebDawg> whats a command line email reader
<WebDawg> ?
<WebDawg> for my account?
<Tootoot222> WebDawg: your account meaning your user? as in /var/mail mails?
<WebDawg> Yeh.
<WebDawg> used to be pine
<wildbat_laptop> ubuntu don't give the option to suspend/sleep(it got hibernates thou) in the shutdown menu~ what should i do to enable it? 10.04, E6600, ASUS P5B
<Tootoot222> you can just ``cat'' them, i suppose
<phil_> Did I mention that when I press Ctrl + Alt + Backspace and log in again, the taskbar appears?  However, each time I restart the computer and try to log in, it gives me a blank desktop again.  No matter what I do, I can't get the desktop icons to show up though.
<Viking667> i have used mutt or cone.
<Tootoot222> i've never had an email sent to my box tbh
<WebDawg> What is a valid replacement for pine?
<psuasti> what was the latest stable version of ubuntu again? it scrolled off my screen
<Tootoot222> psuasti: atm it's 10.04
<Viking667> WebDawg: As I said, I've used mutt or cone.
<psuasti> thanks
<WebDawg> Didnt epine exist at one point.
<WebDawg> ?
 * Viking667 shrugs. Never heard of that.
<abhi_nav> what is going wrong with me? i join /j #linux it takes me to ##linux and I joined /j #freenode it takes me to an empty channel. ghost?
<Viking667> abhi_nav: there's a reason for the ##linux name, but I can't remember what that is.
<Viking667> by the way, #freenode isn't empty
<abhi_nav> Viking667, but that channel #Linux was there some time ago
<Tootoot222> ##channels are just un-offical channels
<RfooTfoo> has anyone used the cocoa front end for pure-ftpd? Im having a problem with it controlling the backend.
<Viking667> abhi_nav: probably was, but I haven't seen anythingmuch aside from a bounce to ##linux in #linux
<abhi_nav> Viking667, hmm
<Viking667> how long ago was "some time ago"?
<Viking667> I've been on Freenode for... sheesh, nearly ten years.
<seidos> what's the difference between vim and vi?
<airtonix> an "m" ?
<Viking667> Vi originates back in the seventies, vim expands on vi heaps.
<seidos> that's what I thought, but double checking, because yanking lines is problematic for me for some reason
<Viking667> yanking how many lines?
<seidos> I'm trying just 1
<Viking667> 3yy yanks three lines
<seidos> but I keep getting 11 and/or 21
<Viking667> ahh. yy yanks one line
<seidos> ah, two y's
<seidos> I was doing 1y
<Viking667> nup.
<seidos> thanks Viking667
<Viking667> 's okay.
<Viking667> :help
<Viking667> will help out heaps in vim.
<seidos> will it say how many lines are yanked at the bottom?
<Viking667> not sure, unless you have the ruler turned on.
<Viking667> Might say in the status/command line.
<Tootoot222> mine says "x lines yanked"
<seidos> when I yanked 11 lines and 21 lines it said
<Tootoot222> until you move the screen
<seidos> but when I do yy it doesn't say anything
<Viking667> try 3yy
<Tootoot222> because you have no motion
<Viking667> ahhh.
<Tootoot222> i bet if you did 1yy it would say 1 line yanked
<seidos> 3yy worked
<seidos> no 1yy didn't say 1 line yanked
<Tootoot222> hmm you're right
<seidos> 3yy says 3 lines yanked
<phil_> Back again.  I fixed the problem.  This page had the solution: http://georgia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9371319  I do not know why it works.
<Tootoot222> 2yy doesn't either
<Tootoot222> but 3yy does
<Tootoot222> odd
<Tootoot222> lol
<FloodBot3> Tootoot222: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * seidos opens up the source code for vim and fixes it
<seidos> heh, not
<Viking667> the insides of vim must be nearly as weird as less.
<seidos> yy does yank the line though, I just get no feedback
<seidos> oh well, I'll just yank and paste then delete the line instead of yanking deleting and pasting
<seidos> thanks Tootoot222 and Viking667
<phil_> Could someone possibly read the posts on the page I posted and explain why that solution works?
<Tootoot222> phil_: that is strange that that would work
<Viking667> Neat trick I like to tease gedit/nano/kate advocates with:  grab seven lines, go down 15 lines, place six copies of those lines, then go to the end of the file, and add another two copies. all in less than thirty keystrokes.
<Viking667> 7yy15j6pG2p
<Tootoot222> and without the mouse!
<Viking667> that's .... eleven
<phil_> Tootoot222: I believe it has something to do with nvidia software.  I am using an nvidia driver and whatever software it used.  I think it messed up my xorg.conf.
<Viking667> oh, and I don't have to hit the space bar, tab, Enter or LineFeed once.
<phil_> Anyhow, thanks for all the effort!  I'm going to bed.
<Tootoot222> lol, yw
<Samual> Viking667, vim ftw
<Tootoot222> night
<Tootoot222> Samual: +1
<Samual> Viking667, this coming from a programmer :P
<zubin71> hi guys i was working on mercurial in ubuntu and i get this queer problem. on issuing an "hg" command within a cloned repo i get this ; http://paste.pocoo.org/show/230116/
<zubin71> for the main repo it does not cause a problem
<greezmunkey> Tootoot222: change the case on the 3rd, and 4th copies...
<greezmunkey> er that was for Viking667
<Tootoot222> lol
<Viking667> greezmunkey: THAT bit i don't know how to do...
<greezmunkey> Viking667: no matter! The other was pretty cool. I've never tried any of that before.
<Tootoot222> greezmunkey: i'm sure you could do something with tr '[a-z]' '[A-Z]'
<Viking667> no no. There's an internal function to do that, I'm sure.
<Viking667> but would require deep vim-fu
<Viking667> (i.e. read all the way through :help)
<less> :)
<Tootoot222> lol, running !)tr '[a-z]' '[A-Z]' makes everything to the end of the file uppercase
<Viking667> At least emacs owns with its use of buffers.
<greezmunkey> Alright, now I'm tweaking vi...thanks
<Viking667> But for everything else, I think vim has it hands down, AND it does'nt try to be an OS.
<Viking667> Err, hang on. I have that around the wrong way. emacs is just an OS that tries to be an editor...
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<ActionParsnip> Wow, quiet?
<bastid_raZor> i feared them off
<ActionParsnip> Apparently so
<bastid_raZor> in about an hour my vacation starts.. 7 days on the beach!
<delinquentme> why do only a few youtube videos play on my firefox?
<bastid_raZor> although..i may sleep the first day away.
<ActionParsnip> Niiice, I'll be in bed dreaming about a beach
<delinquentme> hella weird ... anyone else have this prob w the native install firefox on 10.04 lynx??
<bastid_raZor> my wife has already deemed my laptop off limits for the first 2 days.
<greezmunkey> bastid_raZor: totally unplugged?
<greezmunkey> bastid_raZor: heh, not totally :)
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: make sure when you run: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf ,only flashplugin-installer is output
<bastid_raZor> greezmunkey: that is what she said. Hibernate
<murlidhar> hi all. no java applets are loading in google chrome or firefox...... am i missing something ?
<Tootoot222> delinquentme: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras or the flashplugin-nonfree ?
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: I don't use firefox these days
<murlidhar> dunno which plugin is required.
<ActionParsnip> !java | murlidhar
<ubottu> murlidhar: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Tootoot222> murlidhar: iced-tea is the new default; the old sun java plugin is in the partner repos
<wise_crypt> delinquentme: have you installed all the necessary codec ?
<Tootoot222> ..i really need to learn the bot commands
<delinquentme> ActionParsnip, that first post was latin to me
<delinquentme> and what do you use instead
<wise_crypt> !factoid > Tootoot222
<ubottu> Tootoot222, please see my private message
<delinquentme> there was a popup and ive actually installed 2 diff plugins for flash
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: its a terminal command
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: arora and chromium daily build
<delinquentme> waiiiit! chrome works on ubuntu??
<Tootoot222> lol, yeah
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: if you have more than one flash package they conflict and you cget no flash
<Tootoot222> i've been using it too
<delinquentme> duude
<ActionParsnip> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.0.375.70~r48679-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 (lucid), package size 11553 kB, installed size 38408 kB
<murlidhar> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<wise_crypt> delinquentme: install this addon to soleve your flash issue https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/161939/
<wise_crypt> *solve
<bastid_raZor> delinquentme: google also offers a .deb for chrome
<delinquentme> sudo apt-get what
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: I use the daily build ppa for daily chromium love
<wise_crypt> delinquentme: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/161939/
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: chromium-browser (thought that was kinda obvious)
<delinquentme> actually i software centered it
<bastid_raZor> ActionParsnip: do you get daily updates from it.. i have it but commented
<delinquentme> heh >_<;; im new ish to ubuntu :D
<delinquentme> ive been devving RoR and nothing else
<ActionParsnip> bastid_raZor: yep at about 9pm gmt
<wise_crypt> delinquentme: do you new in firefox also ?
<delinquentme> ??
<delinquentme> ive used FF before but
<delinquentme> usually i install a plugin and its gravy
<wise_crypt> delinquentme: that addon link i gave you will solve your problem trust me
<delinquentme> thisss one .. youtube videos are sitting black screens
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: run the command I gave earlier and use http://pastebin.com to give the output
<delinquentme> http://pastie.org/1019693
<delinquentme> still no working video on youtube though
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: I know. You haven't changed anything yet
<wise_crypt> delinquentme: after installing addon restart your firefox
<delinquentme> did it :D
<delinquentme> oh!
<delinquentme> ok
<kartook> hello
<delinquentme> ActionParsnip, what next
<kartook> \every body
<kartook> how are you doing all ?
<wise_crypt> delinquentme: it will install the flash plugin that suit to your box :)
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: sudo apt-get --purge remove swfdec-mozilla libswfdec-0.8-0 flashplugin-installer; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<delinquentme> i can input that on the console all on one line right
<arunkumar413> i have a a source code written for windows in c++ can i compile it for ubuntu using the MONO
<delinquentme> semicolon is a newline
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: you had swfdec installed too which was conflicting with the adobe flash. The command removes all the flash plugins then installe
<Tootoot222> delinquentme: you can do all the commands on the same line
<ActionParsnip> Installs only the adobe one
<Tootoot222> except he put a colon instead of a semicolon by accident
<Tootoot222> on one
<delinquentme> check got it
<Tootoot222> madurax86: like your IP address ;D
<delinquentme> thanks Tootoot222
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: semicolon is not a new line, it let's you run commands on one line line Tootoot222 says. It means "run the next command even if the previous one failed"
<delinquentme> ahhhh ok
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: the opposite of ; is &&
<delinquentme> ubuntu is SO WILDDDD
<delinquentme> so if previous line fails .. next line and stuff thereafter is nixxed
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: its just different to windows which you have used a lot more than ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: as you use the OS it will be as easy as you find windows
<arunkumar413> i have a a source code written for windows in c++ can i compile it for ubuntu using the MONO
<delinquentme> correct
<madurax86> Tootoot222: lol whats special about it?
<delinquentme> yeahhh
<Viking667> arunkumar413: no.
<Viking667> C++ is not C#
<delinquentme> i truly believe this is far superior to windoze
<bastid_raZor> the time has come.. Vacation!
<madurax86> arunkumar413: use g++
<delinquentme> stuff is well thought out and structure is great
<arunkumar413> Viking667: the code has dynamic libraries
<Tootoot222> madurax86: it's got a 222 in it =3
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: its a tool for a job, superior in some ways, inferior in others and as the song goes: every OS sucks
<windsok^> I have done a new ubuntu install, and some of my hard disk partitions are showing up in fdisk -l, but are not being created as devices in /dev any clues as to why that could happen?
<madurax86> Tootoot222: ohh :P we have dynamic ips here so its not keepers :P
<Tootoot222> =(
<Tootoot222> savour it my friend!
<Viking667> arunkumar413: so?
<ActionParsnip> windsok^: you can add them in /etc/fstab you can use: sudo blkid ,to get their IDs
<madurax86> arunkumar413: your dynamic libraries should have their sources too, you'll have to compile all of them
<arunkumar413> Viking667:i also have linux version source code which should be compiled using qt3 i did it with qt4.giving some errors
<Viking667> heh. Funny, that.
<Kiasanth> Hi all, My Ubuntu Software Centre Doesn't work at all, when I select it from the menu, it thinks for a sec then nothing. Any Suggestions other than a full reinstall?
<arunkumar413> Viking667: the software code is available at http://www.suigyodo.com/online/e/index.htm
<ActionParsnip> windsok^: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<windsok^> ActionParsnip: they are part of a mdadm raid array, only 2 of the 4 devices are being created in /dev
<nope> Kiasanth: try using apt-get from the cli
<nope> see if that works
<Kiasanth> it does
<ActionParsnip> windsok^: ah. I don't use softraid under linux
<nope> might be able to reinstall the software centre
<Viking667> arunkumar413: hey, I'm not attempting a qt4 port, if that's what you're asking me.
<Kiasanth> synaptec works too
<Viking667> tic
<nope> I actually never use the gui for installing stuff
<nope> only apt-get
<ShrekLappy> Kiasanth, run /usr/bin/software-center from the command line
<aretrfre34> how in works 'else if' or 'elif'
<aretrfre34> in bash
<ActionParsnip> nope: +1 dude
<nope> that said, the only ubuntu machine I got with gui is my desktop
<ActionParsnip> aretrfre34: i'd ask in #bash ,its more specific to your need
<nope> the rest are servers and gui-less :)
<Tootoot222> aretrfre34: if [ 1 ]; then echo 'blah'; else if [ 1 ]; then echo 'blah #2'; fi
<arunkumar413> Viking667: can u know the problem if the compilation error is known
<Kiasanth> ShrekLappy: that gave me some info, thanks
<wildbat_laptop> is there a sandbox for linux or a sandbox fs?
<Viking667> nope, sorry. I lack experience in converting
<ShrekLappy> :) if u care to pastebin it i can take a look for ya
<arunkumar413> Viking667: this  is the error http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/HGmZK6mv
<Kiasanth> ok, gimme a sec shreklappy
<a931bw> Microsoft LifeCam VX 3000 how to make it work on  ubuntu 10.04?
<nope> a931bw: do a dmesg after plugging it in
<nope> maybe you can find some id or something to google for a fitting driver
<ShrekLappy> arunkumar413, what are you building? an app that runs on qt instead of gtk?
<madurax86> arunkumar413: did u include stdlib.h ?
<ShrekLappy> running gnome? you may need to install qt
<Kiasanth> ShrekLappy: http://pastebin.com/Tp4RiuVW
<arunkumar413> madurax86: include stdlib.h in which file?
<bsmith093> can ubuntu read lit files and if not what can
<nope> a931bw: it might be just to plug it in and it works
<bsmith093> and can they be easily converted into text
<windsok^> arunkumar413: Hmm "partprobe" found the partitions for me...
<Tootoot222> bsmith093: 'lit' files?
<madurax86> arunkumar413: complib.cpp << that file btw atoi is a standard in C right why dont u use the string library in C++?
<arunkumar413> ShrekLappy: no,its a schematic editor software for drawing electronic circuits
<delinquentme> action thanks for the assistance
<nope> a931bw: try a sudo modprobe gspca
<bsmith093> .kut is the extension no idea what it is but its a book i think
<a931bw> http://pastebin.com/qWDkLKJs
<bsmith093> sorry typos .lit is the extension
<nope> bsmith093: .lit is microsoft reader format
<nope> Calibre can read it
<bsmith093> so am i screwed or what
<Elladan> So did Canonical get some new graphic artists or something?  The new web site is almost as terrible as the Lucid themes...
<bsmith093> can calibre also convert it
<arunkumar413> madurax86: ya inlcuded
<ShrekLappy> Kiasanth, looks like something with libxslt, maybe a symlink issue?
<delinquentme> ok signing out for a bit
<nope> I believe so yes
<bsmith093> thatks
<a931bw>  How to make Microsoft LifeCam VX-3000 work in Ubuntu?
<a931bw>  http://pastebin.com/qWDkLKJs dmesg
<bsmith093> thanx nope
<Kiasanth> SrekLappy, ok, reinstall that module?
<madurax86> arunkumar413: what did you include? cstdlib or stdlib.h? try cstdlib
<ShrekLappy> arunkumar413, but judging by the name, qtbsch it leads me to belive its build on qt, which is a different window manager which ubuntu doesnt have. kubuntu does because kde is built on it
<Lantizia> Question about apt-get... I have a scenario where package a recommends b and c, and b depends c
<Lantizia> So I run... apt-get install a b... and I get "packages have unmet dependencies: b: Depends: c but it is not going to be installed"
<Lantizia> Like it's complaining about the original instruction to install b (after a)... when at that stage b would be installed anyway
<nope> a931bw: it should only need the gspca driver
<arunkumar413> madurax86: stdlib.h
<madurax86> arunkumar413: try #include <cstdlib>
<arunkumar413> madurax86: ok,just a min
<ShrekLappy> Kiasanth, yea id give that a shot
<a931bw> FATAL: Module gspca not found.
<ShrekLappy> Kiasanth, even: apt-get purge package-name
<nope> a931bw: then you`ll probably have to recompile the kernel I guess
<IdleOne> Lantizia: what package?
<a931bw> =\
<nope> if there`s no apt-gettable kernel module
<Lantizia> IdleOne, doesn't matter... one of them isn't even in main anyway
<nope> a931bw: give me a sec
<Kiasanth> ShrekLappy: thanks, will try those options
<IdleOne> Lantizia: just asking so I can test and see for myself
<Lantizia> IdleOne, this is purely an apt ordering question
<Lantizia> IdleOne, ok let me get you a file - you don't actually have to install it - one sec
<arunkumar413> madurax86: getting same error
<nope> a931bw: http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca50x/Download/gspcav1-20071224.tar.gz
<nope> a931bw: get that file, then read here: http://blog.myfenris.net/?p=377
<madurax86> arunkumar413: can u just comment out this part complib.h:173: error: extra qualification ‘SCompIndex::’ on member ‘pin’ ?
<a931bw>  PRINT COMPILATION MESSAGES if ERRORS look kgspca.err
<a931bw> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<a931bw> ]
<nope> if there is a Configure file, do ./Configure first
<Lantizia> IdleOne, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/HwkfF9GV
<Lantizia> IdleOne, It needs a repo enabling - but apart from that the apt-get commands I've put there are on simulation only
<nope> a931bw: for fun, try apt-cache search gspca
<a931bw> there's none
<rww> Lantizia: I get the impression that lines 5 and 7 aren't supposed to be identical
<arunkumar413> madurax86: i dont know,its written in japaneese
<Kiasanth> ShrekLappy: During the purge it keeps telling me that all these components are compiled against libxml 207 using older version 206
<IdleOne> Lantizia: those two commands are the same
<Lantizia> Ah yeah!  sorry... one sec
<madurax86> arunkumar413: can you give me the link that you downloaded?
<duryodhan> hi my mouse stops working as soon as I open gnome  from gdm, openBox etc. is fine, but as soon as gnome starts no mouse
<IdleOne> Lantizia: :)
<Lantizia> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/raw.php?i=4bbGByWx
<Lantizia> oddly I just tried it on another system and it does work! grrr
<IdleOne> Lantizia: you are adding Debian repo to Ubuntu?
<Lantizia> on ubuntu 8 it doesn't on 10 it does
<Lantizia> IdleOne, yeah it works for both
<duryodhan> also I don't know why but alt+ctrl+f7 doesn't take me to gui, alt+ctrl+f8 does
<arunkumar413> madurax86: http://www.suigyodo.com/online/e/qbsc011a.tgz    i think i downloaded the one for the xwindow system
<ShrekLappy> Kiasanth, i duuno dude but i would there lies your issue
<a931bw> howto instal gspca
<madurax86> arunkumar413:  lets see :D
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<arunkumar413> madurax86: the author of the program suggested to sue Qt-BSch3V for ubuntu
<IdleOne> Lantizia: I am going to guess the Lenny repo package is causing the problem somehow. perhaps ask in #debian about it. I don't know why the order the packages are listed in would make a difference but never know
<ShrekLappy> arunkumar413, are you running gnome or kde?
<arunkumar413> ShrekLappy: gnome
<Kiasanth> ShrekLappy: thanks mate, Never would have got this far without you ;)
<IdleOne> Lantizia: Also even though Ubuntu is based off Debian and shares/uses many of the same packages their are differences and not recommended
<ShrekLappy> arunkumar413, have you installed qt?
<ShrekLappy> np Kiasanth good luck :)
<arunkumar413> ShrekLappy: ya
<IdleOne> not recommended to mix repos*
<ShrekLappy> arunkumar413, dev packages to? i think you need those to compile against
<Lantizia> IdleOne, Froxlor is built with Debian, Ubuntu, OpenSUSE, and FreeBSD in mind - the first two sharing the same repo
<madurax86> arunkumar413: try that and see
<arunkumar413> ShrekLappy: ya install the qt-dev-tools also
<IdleOne> Lantizia: like I said maybe #debian or perhaps #ubuntu-dev can help
<Lantizia> IdleOne, frankly all Froxlor is, is a directory full of PHP files
<arunkumar413> madurax86: i've compiled by installing qt-dev-tools
<Lantizia> IdleOne, you have to configure everything yourselv
<rww> Lantizia: can you point me to the documentation that says that, please? I'd like to drop them a line and let them know that mixing lenny repositories with 10.04 isn't a good idea.
<madurax86> arunkumar413: is it working now?
<Lantizia> rww, sure one sec...
<arunkumar413> madurax86: no
<madurax86> arunkumar413: in what package is qpopupmenu.h included?
<madurax86> arunkumar413: i have libqt4
<Viking667> huh? Mixing Lenny with Ubuntu??? yeesh
<ShrekLappy> arunkumar413, last question in the qt category lol, looks like you need qt3 for that program
<ShrekLappy> -I/usr/include/qt3
<arunkumar413> ShrekLappy: i have qt4
<arunkumar413> ShrekLappy: how to check the version
<ShrekLappy> it looks liek your command is calling for qt3 though, i dunno if that makes a difference
<ShrekLappy> arunkumar413, i have no idea, know nothing about qt lol
<murlidhar> arunkumar413: <package name> --version
<ActionParsnip> arunkumar413: is there not a ppa with the app?
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | arunkumar413
<ubottu> arunkumar413: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<arunkumar413> ActionParsnip: didt look for ppa because they are third party applications
<arunkumar413> murlidhar: i want to check the qt version
<ActionParsnip> arunkumar413: ppas can contain ANY app the maintainer has compiled
<airtonix> madurax86, you really should read the compiling guide on wiki.ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> arunkumar413: there's a PPA for chromium which is developed by google (3rd party)
<airtonix> madurax86, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo#Step 3: Resolving Dependencies.
<ActionParsnip> Well, chromium-browser. Chromium is a game
<madurax86> airtonix: thanks
<arunkumar413> ActionParsnip: google can be trusted but others
<abhi_nav> ActionParsnip, just curiosity. if someone placed keylogger in some useful app and I installed that ap from ppa. then wll that keylogger wll be able sent info to its owner? or my ubuntu firewall wll identify it as virus and stop it?
<airtonix> madurax86, tl;dr version : install apt-file and us it to search for your files
<ActionParsnip> arunkumar413: there's a wine ppa and a mozila ppa too. It will save you having to mess with all this compiling lark
<rww> abhi_nav: Ubuntu's firewall doesn't filter outgoing traffic by default, so no, it wouldn't stop it
<ActionParsnip> abhi_nav: not sure
<abhi_nav> rww , ActionParsnip then is there any way I can protect my self frm such threats?
<rww> abhi_nav: don't download programs from random websites
<madurax86> airtonix: gee thats easy :P
<ActionParsnip> abhi_nav: stick to the official repos only
<airtonix> abhi_nav, that requires a firewall that operates at layer 7 of the OSI model... there isn't such a thing in the ubuntu repos yet
<abhi_nav> rww,  no no not random. I am talking about launchpad
<abhi_nav> ActionParsnip, ok I wll
<rww> abhi_nav: Launchpad PPAs are not in any way official or necessarily trustworthy.
<abhi_nav> airtonix, can i configure it manually?
<arunkumar413> ActionParsnip: i dont like wine becoz some windows viruses can run on wine
<abhi_nav> rww, hmm ok
<ActionParsnip> abhi_nav: could also run scans for stuff every now and again. Depends on how many tinfoil hats you have
<abhi_nav> arunkumar413, what you are trying to do?
<airtonix> abhi_nav, maybe but then you'd still need to make it work with a virus scanner that also looks for sensitive data... and i think clamscand only scans files for viruses being opened via network
<coz_> arunkumar413,   I doubt any windows virus can actually "run" on linux  though   ... and I dont recall hearing of any that atually have broken through
<ActionParsnip> arunkumar413: true but you can simply delete the wine config folder. I only used it as an example. Its not to be taken as anything absolute
<abhi_nav> ActionParsnip, means? I dont understand
<ActionParsnip> !tinfoilhat
<abhi_nav> airtonix, snort? ossec?
<wildbat_laptop> ubuntu don't give the option to suspend/sleep(it got hibernates thou) in the shutdown menu~ what should i do to enable it? 10.04, E6600, ASUS P5B
<arunkumar413> coz_ if windows app can run wine.windows virus can also run on wine
<ActionParsnip> abhi_nav: go sling tinfoil hat into wikipedia
<airtonix> abhi_nav, they are not programs that will scan for transmission of your passwords and act on such events
<abhi_nav> ActionParsnip, ok
<abhi_nav> airtonix, ohh I see
<coz_> arunkumar413,  at this point i will take your word for it  but  until I read about an incident of it occuring I will hold off on believing it :)
<Flomaster> transmission got my interwebs shut down because it didn't encrypt the data I was downloading and showtime got pissed off
<madurax86> arunkumar413: wine wont damage ur linux installation
<madurax86> arunkumar413: just dont run any windows program as root
<ActionParsnip> madurax86: that'd be really dumb
<madurax86> ActionParsnip: :P
<arunkumar413> madurax86,yes, i knew,but the windows virus may run on wine and damage the windows programs
<madurax86> may be in the future windows viruses will include some part for wine users too
<madurax86> lol
<ActionParsnip> madurax86: mind you some idiots log in as root for their dailies so it does happen
<abhi_nav> ActionParsnip, I read.
<pehden> are there any major hacks with irc servers
<coz_> arunkumar413,  stilll that is very unlikely since they will also call on dll files not installed on linux
<madurax86> arunkumar413: you can always install those windows programs again, anyway your system will boot up and run as normal
<airtonix> pehden, get your vectors elsewhere
<ActionParsnip> madurax86: and they always say "I know what I'm doing" makes me laugh
<ActionParsnip> Peheden: its also offtopic here
<pehden> airtonix: i have a server runing irc i just wondering if there are to prevent them
<madurax86> ActionParsnip: eventhough those kinda people exist i dont like if the developers try to make linux fool proof
<airtonix> pehden, keep it up to date ?
<anthony__> hi guys how con i compile a source code that like tuxmath to make it run on windows. i what to edit it to make my on game to be pass to my teacher... pls help me. i am a ubuntu 10.04 user.
<pehden> airtonix: are there any major ones that are known
<coz_> anthony__,  you would have to port the code over to c++ most likely then compile it onto windows
<nobarking> does anyone know how i can change the bootup screen resolution on Kubuntu?
<coz_> anthony__,  rather c#
<airtonix> anthony__, since you didn't mention what programming language i'll assume you're trying to use python
<pehden> airtonix: i used to hear about them but was like yea right
<ActionParsnip> Anthony__: it'll take a fair bit of porting over. Is there not one already?
<airtonix> pehden, to be honest, i --- don't --- care
<anthony__> im using c/c++
<IdleOne> !ot | pehden
<ubottu> pehden: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<madurax86> anthony__: install gcc/g++ for windows (mingw32)
<coz_> anthony__,  most likely a complete rewrite to run on windows unless there is already a port
<airtonix> anthony__, it's a good thing to mention this in your initial request for help instead of playing guess which cup the bean is under
<pehden> !lol | pehden
<ubottu> pehden, please see my private message
<anthony__> what is a port
<arunkumar413> i need one clarification regarding the package development. How do people under stand about the package just by reading the source code
<pehden> thats funny
<ActionParsnip> anthony__: you could use a forwarded x server and give him/her a limited account on your system :)
<coz_> anthony__,  porting would be the rewriting of the code to a different language   << simplified
<madurax86> anthony__: what you are trying to do is called software porting
 * airtonix releases rabid baboons
<pehden> !test | pehden
<ubottu> pehden, please see my private message
<Flomaster> my Ubuntu freezes like a MoFo.... and i have to press the reset button on my case
<IdleOne> !msgthebot > pehden
<anthony__> how can i do the porting...
<coz_> anthony__,  the best channel ..offhand.. would be   #programming   see if they have a suggestion for you
<anthony__> ok i'll try
<madurax86> Flomaster: when does it freeze? did u install any kernel modules?
<ActionParsnip> anthony__: do you mean this: http://sourceforge.net/projects/tuxmath/files/
<pehden> IdleOne: thanks
<Flomaster> madurax86: no kernel mods it freezes when ever it wants. I think its due to old hardware though
<pehden> IdleOne: now i just need to figure how to add one to my irc server on the ubuntu server
<ActionParsnip> anthony__: if you meant tux of math then its already ported
<madurax86> Flomaster: if you have less than 512mb RAM try a slimmer distro
<ActionParsnip> madurax86: ubuntu + lxde will fly on 512mb dude
<pehden> Flowmaster: whats the cpu on it?
<Flomaster> I have 2 512 sticks of ram
<coz_> anthony__,   you mean this?   http://www.desertskypress.com/tuxmath.html
<Flomaster> pehden: athlon Xp3000 cpu on Asus a7n8x Deluxe mobo
<ActionParsnip> Flomaster: 1gb ram is enough to run gnome. If you run lxde or fluxbox you will free up ram as the desktops are lighter
<raj> YES YES YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS I finally got my ralink chipset to use the newly compiled RT3070sta drivers ( missing in the ubuntu 10.04 kernel) to WORK I GET 135 MBps BIT RATE on my WIFI.. i am ACTUALLY USING N wireless SPEEDS :) HAHAHAHA any1 needs help LET ME KNOW :)
<pehden> Flowmaster: have you checked S.M.A.R.T on your hdd
<Viking667> geez. Lucky you...
<Flomaster> ActionParsnip: this is my HTPC only used for downloading Newsgroups , xchat, interwebing, and XBMC
<Flomaster> pehden: I think smart said I was legit
<corespeedxxx> what is the best shutdown command?
<madurax86> Flomaster: its definitely some driver module
<Viking667> hm. "shutdown -h now"  ?
<arunkumar413> how to download the MONO compiler
<Viking667> depends on if you want it's rebooted or not.
<Viking667> arunkumar413: what distro? Debian? Redhat? Suse?
<Viking667> ... Ubuntu?
<nobarking> how does everyone feel about Lucid?
<nobarking> is it a solid release for LTS?
<Viking667> arunkumar413: the next is to go read the distro's docs
<coz_> nobarking,  I dont use it
<arunkumar413> Viking667: ubuntu 10.4
<Viking667> nobarking: I'm using it, and I have one or two issues.
<coz_> nuff said
<nobarking> coz_: what do you use?
<tarunix> on Lucid - I didnt likes as much as 9.04 or 9.10
<coz_> nobarking,  on this machine I use  karmic  on the other   maverick
<nobarking> nice
<coz_> nobarking,  however ...unless the bugs in lucid are fixed on  maverick I may skip two versions of ubuntu :)
<nobarking> i think maverick will be a smoother release
<nobarking> i might move to Linux Mint though
<madurax86> arunkumar413: it seems to compile here
<nobarking> it looks really good
<anthony_> ActionParsnip: yes
<arunkumar413> madurax86: may be
<raj> Viking667:  lucky me?
<Viking667> yep
<Viking667> lpcuy you
<Viking667> err, lucky you.
<Viking667> wow .off-by-one on dvorak sure gets interesting
<raj> Viking667:  are you using an N adapter with ralink chipset?
<Viking667> no?
<raj> Viking667: oh what chipset do you have?
<Viking667> The only two wireless devices I have around here are both optical mice with batteries.
<Viking667> That give you an ide?
<Viking667> err, idea?
<raj> hahahha
<Viking667> thought that'd make you laugh
<raj> Viking667:  you need to step up with technology no1 uses ethernet :D
<Viking667> atiBULLSHittooo.
<IdleOne> !language | Viking667
<ubottu> Viking667: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Viking667> yup yup.
<raj> IdleOne:  yeah im back and i got it fixed. i was frustrated the other day and didnt mean to say ubuntu sucks... well it did untill i fixed the N network on it
<Viking667> Sorry dude, but I use ethernet. I won't recommend WPA2 unless someone can prove it's rock solid
<twik> hey, i've got an acer aspire one that I just installed ubuntu 10.04 on.  I'm having trouble getting my wireless card to work.  ifconfig is only showing me eth0.
<raj> Viking667:  unless your working with an intelligence agency, and you have super secret files then no wireless is not good. but other than that i dont see why not wifi?
<wildbat_laptop> Viking667, it is proved the opposite ~ can be cracked in 10 min ;p
<madurax86> hey how can i replace give text in more than one file
<twik> when I do lspci it says my network controller is broadcom corporation bcm4312, if that helps
<om26er> you need to install the driver
<madurax86> how can i search inside text files?
<Viking667> wildbat_laptop: then I'm not using WPA2
<raj> twik: go to hardware drivers ( in the menu) and reload it .. and install the broadcom driver :S
<raj> twik:  you need to be on ethernet
<bazhang> !broadcom | twik
<ubottu> twik: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<coz_> madurax86,  using gedit   it has a search option available
<Viking667> Ethernet's not as easy to crack, cos you've got to be in the circuit
<madurax86> coz_ thanks
<raj> twik:  install the drivers... Not the STA ( they work horribly )
<twik> raj, okay
 * twik searches for an ethernet cable...
<raj> Twik :) retart after that
<Viking667> sheesh.
<raj> twik restart
<Viking667> raj: I have a suggestion for making your computer more secure...
<twik> okay, thanks for your help :)
<Viking667> Never plug cables into it. Don't power it up. Don't use hard drives, USB drives or SSDs...
<bboy> test , can you see what i say?
<Viking667> Keep your data all in your memory
<raj> Viking667:  I use an encrypted network .. ( i have an option ) so its more than secure. at least to me
<Viking667> heh.
<raj> Twik no problem. glad i was helpful
<madurax86> arunkumar413: dude this code has serious problems that are not OS dependent !! the coding standard is not good i had to patch about 10 files so far :S
<Physis> Hi everybody
<Physis> I've a problem with accented java fonts
<raj> Viking667:  i have a PIN between my router and my computer on top of the normal WPA2 encryption.
<anthony_> guys how can i cross build tuxmath to make it run on windowsguys how can i cross build tuxmath to make it run on windows
<raj> Viking667:  called WPS
<arunkumar413> madurax86: seems the author had made some changes, try the qt-bsch3v the web page says that it is tested on Knoppix 3.8.1 on HDD + Qt 4.0.1
<madurax86> arunkumar413: did u compile it ?
<statim> anyone know how i can get this? http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/l/lsyncd/ i cant get apt-get to find it... pretty sure ive covered every possible combo of lines in sources.list
<raj> Viking667:  so you can use WPA2 and WPS. and you dont have to be netphobic
<arunkumar413> madurax86: no
<madurax86> arunkumar413: did u try?
<Viking667> but I don't have wireless.
<statim> shouldnt this line make that package available? deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid main restricted universe multiverse
<raj> :)
<arunkumar413> madurax86: no
<madurax86> arunkumar413: try n see :P
<arunkumar413> madurax86: my net connection is very slow to download
<astropirate> Do all flavours of linux have a /proc/pid/mem ?
<madurax86> arunkumar413: oh well i compiled the one u gave to me :P
<arunkumar413> madurax86: did u get any success
<madurax86> arunkumar413: yup
<madurax86> arunkumar413: i manually patched the cpp files it works!
<arunkumar413> madurax86: plz tell me how to do it
<madurax86> arunkumar413: i can send u the 3.6mb executable
<arunkumar413> ok
<airtonix> statim, notice how your first link to the file doesn't mention anything about a distro version?
<madurax86> arunkumar413: well you have to resolve the errors by editing the source code
<airtonix> statim, ie : how do you know it's for lucid and not karmic or one of the other previous versions (or even for maverick)
<statim> airtonix:  ah, yes.  so its no longer available in lucid then? i will try to just dpkg it if thats ok?
<arunkumar413> madurax86: what verison of ubuntu,qt u have used
<madurax86> arunkumar413: lucid, qt4 dont worry it'll run
<arunkumar413> madurax86: same as mine
<bawn> how well does kde run on ubuntu
<madurax86> arunkumar413: wait i'll upload
<arunkumar413> madurax86: how do u send me
<KB1JWQ> bawn: Well.
<bawn> how do i configure it to use kde during startup
<twik> yay
<twik> thanks a lot raj, it works :)
<raj> twik :)
<airtonix> bawn, by choosing it at the login screen ?
<bawn> in auto login
<airtonix> bawn, why so auto ?
<madurax86> arunkumar413: its uploading
<bawn> cuz i can start it go to another room and come back to a running computer ready to  go
<arunkumar413> madurax86: ok,r u uploading it to launchpad
<madurax86> arunkumar413: noo im uploading it to some upload site its only the executable
<madurax86> arunkumar413: http://www.sendspace.com/file/ladco3
<madurax86> arunkumar413: put the executable in qtbsch folder
<bawn> how do i configure it to use kde during startup for auto login
<airtonix> bawn, its the 21st century... i use suspend to ram
<arunkumar413> madurax86: how can i be sure that i doesnt contain any virus
<bawn> lol
<madurax86> arunkumar413: lol get it or leave it
<madurax86> :P
<ubutom> bawn, hav you installed kde to begin with?
<arunkumar413> madurax86: ok,am downloading it
<bawn> no, but i used to use kubuntu
<madurax86> arunkumar413: ok
<ubutom> bawn, in older versions of ubuntu kdm had to be configured as default display manager
<airtonix> bawn, so did i... on another computer
<arunkumar413> madurax86: i also need the source code
<madurax86> arunkumar413: wait
<airtonix> ubottu, no it does not.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bawn> im in lucid
 * airtonix rages
<ubutom> bawn, you'll have to install kde to use it
<bawn> i know
<bawn> what do i do to make it default
<Rensky> hey i will install vmware server in my ubuntu 10.4 and he ask me about the lib folder
<Rensky> default is: What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel? [/lib/modules/2.6.32-22-generic/build/include]
<Rensky> it can?t be correct then i become an error when it will compile
<Rensky> http://pastebin.com/wEC20Dhf
<mattl94> How to i reinstall the software centre package  ?
<Viking667> *sigh*
<bawn> mattl94, go to system      administration      synaptic
<bawn> how do i make kde default
<ubutom> bawn, may be incorrect, but I think sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop should install kde, further configuration should happen after installing it, you may be get asked if you want to set kdm as default display manager
<Viking667> hopefully
<bawn> i have done this with gnome on kubuntu
<bawn> it aint that easy
<Viking667> Mind you, I have a weird system... I have kdm but the rest of my setup is gnome
<bawn> i screwed up on the defaults
<Viking667> ugh.
<madurax86> Viking667: its not that weird :P i have gdm and xfce :P
<bawn> i luv the new boot times in lucid
<Viking667> huh? Why's THAT weird?
<Viking667> madurax86: sorry, that was to you.
<bawn> lol
<madurax86> Viking667: because theres xdm
<bawn> how do i make kde default
<Viking667> ugh.
<Viking667> xdm isn't ... pretty.
<Viking667> It's merely functional.
<coolstacy> hello to all
<RfooTfoo> hello coolstacy
<arunkumar413> madurax86: r u threre
<coolstacy> hi! i have some cool wallpapers,but on it below there are lines of website and copyright and i dont like those.so,any way i can get rid of it?
<coolstacy> RfooTfoo:hi
<airtonix> coolstacy, crop it
<raj> coolstacy:  use gimp to cut it out / edit it
<coolstacy> airtonix:it will decrease the size.
<airtonix> coolstacy, also this isn't a channel to trach you the basics of image manipulation.
<airtonix> teach*
<coolstacy> airtonix: i am new to ubuntu.
<airtonix> coolstacy, thats nice.
<airtonix> coolstacy, http://www.gimp.org/irc.html
<raj> coolstacy:  welcome to ubuntu IRC channel :) if you want help with gimp you might wanna try their channel. #gimp
<ghk> anyone who use apache2 ?
<coolstacy> raj:thnks.
<airtonix> ghk, what is your real question.
<coolstacy> airtonix:thanks.
<ghk> i have problems in installing apache2  Not Found when is type http://localhost,it says The requested URL /apache2-default/ was not found on this server.
<ghk> Apache/2.2.14 (Ubuntu) Server at ghk Port 80
<ghk> i can not go to the default web page
<madurax86> arunkumar413: http://www.sendspace.com/file/dw9gqt
<madurax86> thers the source
<arunkumar413> ok,i'm mailing the link to the author of the package
<bboy> Who is from China ?
<Viking667> Who's who?
<bboy> I'm from China
<wise_crypt> !ch | bboy
<ubottu> bboy: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<prince_jammys> !cn | bboy
<ubottu> bboy: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<fanf> hello guys
<bboy> Hi
<raj> bboy hi
<bboy> My Eng. is not good
<prince_jammys> bboy: join one of the channels the bot said.
<prince_jammys> /join #ubuntu-cn
<deano> hi room. looking for someone that can point me to a good torrent site that has "School of Comedy"
<bboy> sometime  i can't understand what your meaning
<rob_p> ghk: Look in /etc/apache2/sites-available/ and open the default config file.  In there, you will probably find references to a path that either doesn't exist or is not accessible to apache2.
<prince_jammys> deano: this is ubuntu's support channel.
<bboy> http://fenopy.com/
<raj> bboy type: /join #ubuntu-cn    ( where you type to chat / talk)
<bboy> look this
<deano> ok yep in the wrong room
<deano> later
<prince_jammys> bye
<fanf> I have a really annoying problem: if a second user log on thanks to "switch user", all its display are slow, as if there is a big video driver pb - but for the first user, everything is smooth
<matkix> So I've done some looking in the docs and I'm having an issue finding this exact thing. I have Ubuntu server 10.04 i believe. I need to boot it on a system with no video card (blade pc) any ideas on what I can do to get this to happen? What I need to change?
<fanf> I'm on ubuntu 10.04, ATI RV610, open source driver
<WebDawg> http://www.anandtech.com/show/3760/son-of-intel-employee-missing-at-reader-help-requested
<matkix> Any ideas anyone?
<bboy> noboby from China ?
<Viking667> I'm off for the night, gonna play some Portal.
<astropirate> Do all flavours of linux have a /proc/pid/mem ?
<raj> bboy JOIN #ubuntu-cn FOR CHINESE
<bawn> how do i make kde default
<Jordan_U> !caps | raj
<ubottu> raj: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<prince_jammys> apparently not.
<rob_p> matkix: It should just boot up, regardless.  If it's not booting, perhaps you could temporarily install a video card and connect a monitor to see what is happening.
<arunkumar413> madurax86: what are the changes that u have made to the code
<Viking667> WHAT???
<matkix> It boots fine with a monitor
<Viking667> speak up...
<matkix> er video card
<Viking667> anyhow, I'm out of here...
<RfooTfoo> has anyone used EHCP before?
<bawn> how do i make kde default
<matkix> Just when its gone it won't boot. One of the other sys admins had to edit something in cent to get it to boot that way. I just wonder what I have to change in ubuntu...
<madurax86> arunkumar413: #include <cstdlib> for some files and #define INT_MIN 5 #define INT_MAIN 50 in some header file
<arunkumar413> madurax86: that's all
<madurax86> arunkumar413: yes
<Jordan_U> matkix: Try asking in #ubuntu-server
<delinquentme> would this be the right channel to ask questions about virtualbox??
<prince_jammys> delinquentme: it has its own channel, too.
<rob_p> matkix: perhaps a bios setting is keeping it from posting when the video card isn't present?
<prince_jammys> !virtualbox > delinquentme
<ubottu> delinquentme, please see my private message
<delinquentme> #virtualbox?
<matkix> No its something in grub you have to do.
<matkix> I just am not sure what.
<matkix> I've seen it done, I just never have done it...
<matkix> I think something with a boot splash can cause this, anyone think that could be my issue?
<rob_p> matkix: The only reference I can find is:  http://www.centos.org/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?viewmode=flat&topic_id=18424&forum=37
<rob_p> matkix: It's about 2/3 down the page in a post.
<Jordan_U> matkix: Removing the "splash" kernel parameter will disable the boot splash.
<matkix> Sweet, well good thing I have a temp video card for this blade, I'm going to go have a look in the grub config to see what I can remove.
<rob_p> matkix: It seemed to work for the op in that thread anyway.
<arunkumar413> madurax86: i need the source file that u have made changes, file which uploaded is giving the same errors when i try to compile
<corespeedxxx> ubuntu server eller xubuntu och sen confa lite enkla servers vad tror ni?
<corespeedxxx> ops
<corespeedxxx> wrong
<matkix> Its 2:34 in the morning, and I'm sitting on the cold isle in a datacenter on the floor... :(
<rob_p> matkix: It's 11:35 in the morning here.  Sunny day, perfect weather... I'm going out!  Good luck.
<madurax86> arunkumar413: i gave u the ones that i changed install libqt3-headers
<matkix> haha enjoy rob.
<matkix> I have to be somewhere at 10 am to replace a server :(
<rob_p> :-)
<matkix> sad question but where is my grub config located?
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | matkix
<ubottu> matkix: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Jordan_U> matkix: Basically, edit /etc/default/grub then "sudo update-grub"
<matkix> Thanks Jordan
<Jordan_U> matkix: You're welcome.
<X-Rat3D-MaFiA> Hi
<X-Rat3D-MaFiA> all
<matkix> Sad... so I don't see anything in there about splash screen or anything.
<X-Rat3D-MaFiA> ¦matkix¦ How RU
<matkix> I think i found it...
<Polysics> hello
<Polysics> any good fax servers to recommend
<Polysics> ?
<matkix> # Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only)
<glick> excuse me, is there a package for ubuntu that installs apache, and php, and msql and all that stuff?
<oCean_> !lamp | glick
<ubottu> glick: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<rww> glick: sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<arunkumar413> i'm getting error 107 frequently in google-chrome when trying to login to the google accounts though i enabled the "use SSL2"
<matkix> Sick! Thanks jordan! that worked like a champ!
<dominicdinada> Why does my Dbus always error saying some stuff are a Sessions, Basically if i goto .dbus and clear it out it works fine but what is the problem with it not clearing correctly
<bawn> hello, how do you like my nickname?
<chalcedny> what are some reasons why my computer nearly locks up? it's less than a year old triple-core phenom, with 4 megs ram, all i'm doing is paperwork, not music orvideos, im afraid it's not even going to killall firefox righit now.. it's running ubuntu 9.04?
<technikfreak> hello together i ahve a netbook with 1,65 ghz cpu power and each i sart firefox on ubuntu 10.04 it is soo slow but on xp (dual boot) it is fast
<technikfreak> is there a better webbrowser under linux than ff=
<KB1JWQ> Chrome.
<KB1JWQ> :-)
<wise_crypt> technikfreak: aurora
<chalcedny> lynx ;)
<rww> wise_crypt: it's called Arora ;P
<wise_crypt> rww: :)
<bawn> chalcedny, you should install ubuntu tweak and tune her right up
<technikfreak> thx guys i will try it directly
<dominicdinada> technikfreak: seamonkey
<ubutom> chalcedny, if it has 4 megabyts of ram no wonder :P
<bawn> brb switching to kde
<chalcedny> what does tweak do? technikfreak i used lynx as my principal browser for years, but it's gotten so that everyone uses flash and html ..
<ubutom> *e*
<chalcedny> ubutom, them things.. gigs?
<bawn> it get rid of crap that slows ubuntu down
<madurax86> chalcedny: do a fresh install of lucid :P( why do u use a old version of ubuntu i mean the update is free!)
<Ashex> can a regular user use the shutdown command?
<ubutom> yep chalcedny sounds better ;)
<abhi_nav> Ashex, no
<technikfreak> but arora ist also xfce?
<rww> Arora uses Qt
<wise_crypt> Ashex: yes if you modify the sudoers
<arunkumar413> i'm getting error 107 frequently in google-chrome when trying to login to the google accounts though i enabled the "use SSL2"
<raven> shell history broken - way to restore?
<Benny000> Hi I need help with 10.04
<Benny000> c
<Ashex> Is there any easy way to shutdown a system without sudo/SID?
<chalcedny> madurax86, i had a bad time getting video to work on it. i'm trying to build another box so that my son can ssh and fix the video, then i'll upgrade
<technikfreak> ok
<dominicdinada> wow everytime since the last update yesterday CUPS is running cpu @ 100% for long periods
<madurax86> chalcedny oh ok
<chalcedny> dominicdinada, which version (ill be sure not to run the update!)
<abhi_nav> arunkumar413, http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Chrome/thread?tid=6052fff553a29392&hl=en
<dominicdinada> oh lucid let me check quickly
<raven> shell history broken - way to restore?
<arunkumar413> abhi_nav: google support forums are of no use. people there say "i also have the same problem" that all
<abhi_nav> arunkumar413 ther in that link second post - a fix as submitted to beta read taht
<dominicdinada> 1.4.3.1
<dominicdinada> chalcedny: 1.4.3.1 is my cups version installed
<glick> hey, isnt there an easy gui way to manage services in ubuntu?
<glick> i thought ere was like system->services
<arunkumar413> does ubuntu reserves any bandwidth
<dominicdinada> glick: what are you trying to do
<bawn> im back!
<glick> dominicdinada, start and stop system services like servers and such
<glick> dominicdinada, and see whats running,
<bawn> how do i set up my computer as a server
<dominicdinada> alt + f2, gksudo gnome_system_monitor
<dominicdinada> bawn: #ubuntu_server
<bawn> okay
<dominicdinada> wait
<dominicdinada> - not _
<dominicdinada> #ubuntu-server
<glick> dominicdinada, not quite what i had in mind, im looking for something where i can see the services that are installed, and click them to start and stop them
<bawn> nobody there
<keonetics> Hi, how do i install fonts
<dominicdinada> i corrected myself
<keonetics> I want to install a bunch of fonts for a conky script I have
<dominicdinada> #ubuntu-server
<wise_crypt> !info pupet | glick
<ubottu> glick: Package pupet does not exist in lucid
<keonetics> Ive looked all over google i can find a command that works
<wise_crypt> !info puppet | glick
<ubottu> glick: puppet (source: puppet): centralised configuration management for networks. In component main, is optional. Version 0.25.4-2ubuntu6 (lucid), package size 189 kB, installed size 536 kB
<wise_crypt> !info puppetmaster | glick
<ubottu> glick: puppetmaster (source: puppet): centralised configuration management control daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.25.4-2ubuntu6 (lucid), package size 173 kB, installed size 308 kB
<bawn> keonetics
<bawn> i have done that b4 i just sorta forgot
<chalcedony> http://chalcedony.pastebin.com/NM3siSLm bawn staring at top
<Bo0> Hi
<bawn> chalcedony: why u send me that
<chalcedony> does anything look bad there?
<bawn> yes
<chalcedony> hmm?
<airtonix> keonetics, what do you mean a command for installing fonts... ? just copy the font files to ~/.fonts
<keonetics> ok
<keonetics> thats what I did
<bawn> "top - 04:46:11 up 9 days, 19:44, 68 users" sixty eight users must make a lot of load
<keonetics> airtonix, now the conky doesnt even load
<Bo0> My Ubuntu 10.04 isn't boooting regularly... It often halts showing either a grey screen, a striped screen (black/white) or simply a black screen... I then have to reboot it, because the keyboard isn't working. Has anyone any idea what it could be?
<airtonix> keonetics, ...
<wise_crypt> !info fontmatrix | keonetics
<ubottu> keonetics: fontmatrix (source: fontmatrix): featureful personal font manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0+svn20100107-2 (lucid), package size 1336 kB, installed size 3328 kB
<KB1JWQ> bawn: Maybe, what does "uptime" say?
<KB1JWQ> bawn: (for load average)
<raven> shell HISTORY BROKEN - way to restore?
<keonetics> airtonix, I copied the fonts over to ~/fonts/truetype
<keonetics> or whatever
<airtonix> keonetics, ~/.fonts
<raven> ATI Mobility - how to enable TWIN View?
<airtonix> keonetics, not ~/fonts/truetype
<glick> hey has anyone installed phpmyadmin?
<bawn>   load average: 12.21, 13.61, 7.93
<KB1JWQ> Sure.
<airtonix> glick, what is your real question
<keonetics> airtonix, that directory doesnt exist
<airtonix> keonetics, then make it
<keonetics> i can just do that? lol :$
<glick> what does it mean when it is being configured at install time when it asks for MySQL applicaton password for phpmyadmin:
<keonetics> but how will the script know to take it from THERE
<glick> whats application password?
<chalcedony> bawn that's why i got the new computer, so i can have documents open/
<airtonix> keonetics, becuase its a standard place that the system looks for fonts ?
<glick> it asked me for the mysql admin password
<bawn> yes, but y u have 68 users?
<glick> but then it asked me for the application password
<airtonix> keonetics, for you user only that it
<airtonix> is*
<glick> whats the application password?
<keonetics> if its the standard place it looks for fonts why is it not already there -.-
<airtonix> !repeat > glick
<ubottu> glick, please see my private message
<raven> ATI Mobility - how to enable TWIN View?
<raven> shell HISTORY BROKEN - way to restore?
<Jordan_U> !caps | raven
<ubottu> raven: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<wise_crypt> keonetics: if you bothers with that kind of things better use fontmatrix dudr just import anyfont you like
<keonetics> ok
<keonetics> Also
<bawn> chalcedony: i think too much of your swap space is being used instead of ram
<keonetics> Whats the command to delete a file
<airtonix> wise_crypt, why? just open the font in default viewer...
<bawn> swap is much slower
<keonetics> It would be sudo del ~/ directory right
<airtonix> keonetics, why sudo ?
<keonetics> because it wont let me delete without it
<chalcedony> bawn that might be it
<airtonix> keonetics, why not ?
<wise_crypt> airtonix: or also that sorry i dont use gnome
<keonetics> i dont know, it just wont let me
<chalcedony> it feels unusually slow sometimes
<keonetics> delete is greyed out
<chalcedony> terribly slow
<airtonix> keonetics, it should because ~ is the same as /home/yourusername
<keonetics> so how do i delete it with sudo
<keonetics> i mean when i try to manually delete it
<keonetics> it wont let me
<keonetics> so I want to use the sudo command
<airtonix> keonetics, but i would not delete your home folder...
<bawn> chalcedony: i don't know how to fix that problem but i have heard this problem many times before
<keonetics> NOoo
<keonetics> thats not what Im doing
<FloodBot3> keonetics: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<keonetics> can you please just tell me how to delete the file
<airtonix> keonetics, thats what you said before... i'm not a mind reader
<Bo0> Does anyone know how to debug the boot of ubuntu 10.04?
<keonetics> I just want to know how to delete something with sudo -.-
<chalcedony> ahh so i'm not the first, bawn :)
<keonetics> ugh...
<keonetics> how do i delete something through terminal
<keonetics> whats the command
<bawn> chalcedony: i am a power user that avoids swap because of the slow speeds
<bboy> rm
<Princekid> sudo rm filename
<airtonix> keonetics, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bboy> rm -f
<keonetics> ok
<keonetics> thanks prince
<bboy> by force
<arand> keonetics: rm, but if it needs sudo there are often reasons why it shouldn't be deleted just like that
<bboy> sudo -s
<Princekid> np
<bboy> as a root
<keonetics> * tuubow (~Aditya@122.167.86.60) has joined #ubuntu
<keonetics> * madurax86 (~madura@112.135.222.25) has left #ubuntu
<keonetics> arand, I just added a folder to that directory but I want to remove it now
<Dopefish> what would cause a vendor id to change? i'm trying to move my pcmcia wireless card from one laptop to another... in the one laptop it sees it as 14e4:4320... in the other laptop it sees it as 0001:4320
<chalcedony> bawn how do i keep it in memory?
<airtonix> keonetics, what directory ?
<keonetics> usr/share/fonts/truetype/.fonts
<keonetics> I want to remove .fonts
<arunkumar413> how to update only google chrome in 10.4
<bboy> mv
<airtonix> keonetics, why would you put .fonts folder there ?
<bawn> chalcedony: better start looking here: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=swap+slows+me+down+ram&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<keonetics> airtonix
<keonetics> I just did
<keonetics> how do i remove it
<bawn> it is a soup of keywords
<arand> keonetics: Ok, rmdir to remove an empty folder "rm -r" to remove a folder recursiveyl (including all contents)
<keonetics> arunkumar, try " apt-get update chrome
<keonetics> or apt-get update googlechrome dont know which one
<raven> shell HISTORY BROKEN - way to restore?
<airtonix> keonetics, firstly, if you want proper help you'll need to stop trying to make us guess what you're doing. eariler you said you needed sudo to remove files in your home folder but now you showing us that you actually need to remove files from a root owned directory.
<keonetics> no
<keonetics> Never said from a home folder
<chalcedony> bawn ty ill think about that
<airtonix> <keonetics> It would be sudo del ~/ directory right
<bawn> chalcedony:  stay here a bit longer
<keonetics> Well obviously it wasnt right?
<keonetics> That was a question
<airtonix> keonetics, ~ is a shortcut to /home/keonetics
<keonetics> ok
<keonetics> so then
<chalcedony> bawn ok
<keonetics> I need to delete
<FloodBot3> keonetics: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arunkumar413> keonetics: the update commads aksing for arguments
<keonetics> /usr/share/fonts/truetype/.fonts
<raven> shell HISTORY BROKEN - way to restore?
<keonetics> Ok heres the thing airtonix
<keonetics> I installed the font file to that directory
<keonetics> I read it on google
<wise_crypt> !patience | raven
<ubottu> raven: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<glick> after installing phpy\myadmin how do i start it?
<DarkSector> glick: you need to paste a shortcut in /var/www
<Adem> anybody know any good games to run through terminal?
<keonetics> airtonix : Ok, I installed the fonts folder to /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ because I read it on google. That caused the conky script to stop working, so now I want to remove it. i tried removing it manually but it wont let me. I tried rmdir and it said permission denied
<airtonix> keonetics, 1) mkdir ~/.fonts 2) press ctrl + alt + d 3) press ctrl + l 4) type ~/.fonts 5) copy font files to this window
<arunkumar413> how to update only google chrome in 10.4
<c7p> where can I find the drivers of conexant fusion  878a tv card ?
<bawn> chalcedony: this site looks promising: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1052402
<Princekid> glick : just type in your web browser : localhost/phpmyadmin
<airtonix> keonetics, you only need to put fonts in the folder ".fonts" which is in your home folder.
<bawn> chalcedony: have a good weekend
<chalcedony> bawn ty much .. you too!
<glick> Princekid, do i have to restart apache after installing?
<keonetics> OK
<keonetics> I understand that!
<airtonix> keonetics, if it does not exist you need to make it : mkdir ~/.fonts
<keonetics> Im asking how to remove it
<keonetics> no because its not in ~/
<DarkSector> Princekid: you need to paste a shortcut from /usr to /var/www
<Princekid> nope.. it should run without restarting it
<keonetics> Its in /usr/share/fonts
<keonetics> What bull is this, I can install something but not remove it...
<keonetics> not install but place
<airtonix> keonetics, because its owned by root user.
<wise_crypt> !language | keonetics
<ubottu> keonetics: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Adem> anybody know any good games to run through terminal?
<keonetics> dont be such a pansie
<airtonix> keonetics, sudo rm /path/to/folder
<keonetics> Ok ill try that
<DarkSector> Princekid,  glick https://help.ubuntu.com/community/phpMyAdmin
<DarkSector> keonetics: dude, what's the trouble ?
<wise_crypt> airtonix: for folder use parameter -R
<gops> hello world
<keonetics> Darksection, I installed a font folder to /usr/share/fonts/truetype but it caused the conky script to no longer work, so I want to remove it now
<airtonix> keonetics, im not sure why you have that folder there anyway... i  told you to make one at ~/.fonts
<keonetics> Airtonix I did
<airtonix> keonetics, no..you did not.
<keonetics> Can we just get down to my basic question, it doesnt matter how this happened
<keonetics> I just want to remove it
<keonetics> Its really simple , i know you know how to do it
<airtonix> keonetics, you made it at /usr/share/fonts/truetype/.fonts
<keonetics> no
<keonetics> that was alrady there
<keonetics> airtonix
<FloodBot3> keonetics: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<airtonix> keonetics, then if you did not make that folder. just leave it alone
<keonetics> You can keep arguing with me about what I did but that wont solve this, I just need to know how to remove /usr/share/fonts/truetype/.fonts
<DarkSector> keonetics: slow down man
<keonetics> Im getting very frustrated, I just need to remove one folder
<ikonia> keonetics: sudo rm -f /usr/share/fonts/truetype/.fonts
<DarkSector> keonetics: OK listen up
<ikonia> keonetics: sudo rm -rf /usr/share/fonts/truetype/.fonts
<ikonia> keonetics: sorry, missed the -r
<DarkSector> keonetics, do a gksu nautilus and then manually go to that fodler and delete it
<gops> please /msg atcho
<airtonix> keonetics, what makes you think it needs to be removed
<DarkSector> airtonix: you've warned him enough, he wants to remove it so let him
<keonetics> Thank you all for your help
<airtonix> keonetics, now restart your computer
<keonetics> ikonia got it
<keonetics> thank you all
<wise_crypt> keonetics: hope you dont lost all your fonts
<arunkumar413> how to update only google chrome in 10.4
<jelly_eyed_jim> who here would recommend 64 bit Ubuntu over 32 bit and why?
<arunkumar413> how to update only google chrome in 10.4 from command line
<ikonia> jelly_eyed_jim: it's personal choice, if you have 4GB of ram, 64bit is a better option, it's pretty much that basic
<airtonix> !repeat | arunkumar413
<ubottu> arunkumar413: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<jelly_eyed_jim> k
<ikonia> jelly_eyed_jim: there is some good documentation on ubuntu.com explaining the differences
<jelly_eyed_jim> i have 4 gig so yeah
<airtonix> arunkumar413, first of all you need to tell us how you choose to install software : via gui or terminal  ?
<jelly_eyed_jim> what programs won't work in 64 bit
<LinuxManDan> I am running Ubuntu 10 and when I run software I don't see the programs listed on the bottom of the screen.  How can I fix it?
<arunkumar413> terminal
<airdem> i need java runtime. what pkg am i looking for?
<lonekid> ¾²Ò¹Ë¼
<LinuxManDan> Could it be the Desktop Effects?
<airtonix> arunkumar413, and what makes you think there is an upgrade ?
<ikonia> jelly_eyed_jim: none really, flash is always a common issue, but there is a 32bit wrapper to get around that
<airdem> java-common?
<airtonix> LinuxManDan, does logging out and back in again fix it ?
<LinuxManDan> No.
<arunkumar413> airtonix: ma getting error 107 very frequently
<LinuxManDan> Even rebooting does nothing.
<jelly_eyed_jim> thanks
<airtonix> LinuxManDan, does turning off desktop effects fix it ?
<LinuxManDan> Don't know.  Haven't done it.
<LinuxManDan> Good point.
<airtonix> LinuxManDan, there are a few other things you can try first though
<suigeneris> airdem sun-java6-jre probably
<airtonix> arunkumar413, did you install chrome from ppa or default ubuntu repos ?
<CristpyMellow> hey hold up
<LinuxManDan> I turned off Visual Effects and still nothing.  SHould I reboot?
<CristpyMellow> linux rocks
<arunkumar413> airtonix: from the google's ppa
<airtonix> LinuxManDan, no.
<LinuxManDan> Linux is a good OS.
<ikonia> CristpyMellow: ok - please keep in mind this is a support channel only, for chatter try #ubuntu-offtopic
<LinuxManDan> I still like WIndows 9x/XP but refuse to use Windows V/7
<lx123456789> 大家好
<LinuxManDan> What other things should I try airtonix?
<oCean_> LinuxManDan: right-click on panel, choose Add to panel, choose Window List
<airtonix> arunkumar413, first check that you have the window-list applet on the panel
<LOVE_SP> is there anyway to make transmission  shutdown automaticlly after download complete ?
<ikonia> !cn | lx123456789
<ubottu> lx123456789: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<airtonix> LOVE_SP, no.
<LinuxManDan> That worked.
<airtonix> LOVE_SP, ktorrent does this though.
<raven> ATI Mobility - how to enable TWIN View?
<bullgard> atop shows the line "SWP" in red: tot=0.0M, free=0.0M, vmcom=1.7G, vmlim=1.8G. How can I get rid of the Red?
<arunkumar413> airtonix: ok
<airtonix> raven, install hardware drives ? use aticonfig gui ?
<lx123456789> thank you
<LOVE_SP> ktorrent give the same speed of trans.
<LOVE_SP> ??
<airtonix> LOVE_SP, why wouldn't it ?
<LinuxManDan> Will that stay if I turn on Visual Effects again?
<raven> airtonix, how to open the aticonfig?
<airtonix> LinuxManDan, it should do
<airtonix> raven, no idea i stay away from ATI
<raven> airtonix, there is not special hardwaredriver for it
<raven> airtonix, i have only a softwaremodem in the driver-list
<airtonix> -1 ati
<erland> i am newbie
<arunkumar413> airtonix: i've added the window list applet to the panel
<oCean_> LinuxManDan: at the very left of the list, there's a tiny (vertical) bar. Right click that bar, then choose "lock to panel"
<airtonix> raven, i pity you, for now you must embark on a  journey of pain and misery to install ATI hardware drivers
<LinuxManDan> Done.
<airtonix> arunkumar413, sorry mistell.
<LOVE_SP> i've mikrotik server and transmission is the best for me i tried vuse and other apps but trans work perfectly
<oCean_> LinuxManDan: enable the effects again, and see!
<LinuxManDan> OKay.
<airtonix> LOVE_SP, thats fine, but transmission will not shutdown when all torrents are finished.
<Prabs> hi i want to compile  linux-2.6.34 can some one plz guide
<ackt1c> try damnsmalllinux-embedded
<airtonix> Prabs, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<ikonia> Prabs: if you don't know how to do it, it's best not to do do it, the kernel is core to Linux and custom kernels are not supported
<ikonia> airtonix: what ?
<LinuxManDan> It is working great now.  Thank you very much.
<ikonia> airtonix: sorry, that wasn't for you
<ikonia> ackt1c: what ?
<Prabs> ya i know that but i want to learn
<LinuxManDan> All thumbs up for Linux.  lol
<oCean_> LinuxManDan: you're welcome
<ikonia> Prabs: ok - then coming into a channel and asking someone to guide you is not learning, you've been given a URL that will introduce you to it
<jelly_eyed_jim> ikonia, are their 64 bit flash alternatives?
<airtonix> LinuxManDan, do you remember removing that window-list ?
<ikonia> Prabs: keep in mind though it won't be supported
<LinuxManDan> No I don't.
<ikonia> jelly_eyed_jim: no, they just got dropped
<LinuxManDan> I didnb't even know it was possible.
<jelly_eyed_jim> k
<airtonix> LinuxManDan, i suspect it died. and thus you will have residual config objects in gconf
<LinuxManDan> All I did was tell both the top and bottom to Auto Hide.
<mattb> hello
<LinuxManDan> How do I find out if I do and fix it?
<Prabs> ikonia: ya i know but i follow those steps before i had a problem in "make xconfig" what to do
<ikonia> Prabs: it's not supported here
<Prabs> it asks me to install gtk+ and qt i installed but still i cant
<ikonia> Prabs: it's not supported here
<airtonix> LinuxFanDan, you can view the gconf using the program : gconf-editor
<LinuxFanDan> Okay.
<Prabs> what do u mean not supported
<Prabs> i cant get u
<jelly_eyed_jim> ikonia, what i mean't is are their 3rd party flash alternatives for 64 bit?
<airtonix> LinuxFanDan, but since you're obviously not heard of that before it might be a bit esoteric for you to understand what every thing represents there.
<ikonia> jelly_eyed_jim: no, there are not
<jelly_eyed_jim> ok
<ikonia> Prabs: custom kernel building is not supported by the #ubuntu channel
<Prabs> can u plz where i can get that service
<ikonia> Prabs: no idea,
<peturi> Is it possible to send a process the SIGSTOP signal, move it to another computer and resume it by running SIGCONT ?
<perryarmstrong> hey can anyone tell if there are any good iso converters in ubuntu 10.04
<AaronM> !seen
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<raven> airtonix, aticonfig: no supported adapters detected.....?
<ikonia> AaronM: who are you looking for ?
<AaronM> meh i was seeing if someone has been in here before
<Jordan_U> perryarmstrong: Converting in what way?
<ikonia> AaronM: who
<AaronM> GregoryRasputin
<jossan> hi
<ikonia> AaronM: nick is not familier
<perryarmstrong> i want to convert files which are in iso format
<perryarmstrong> Jordan_Ui want to convert files which are in iso format
<AaronM> he's probably never been in here before
<airtonix> raven, i stopped buying ati products about 5-6 years ago because they have horrible linux support.
<Jordan_U> perryarmstrong: Convert them to what?
<airtonix> raven, so i can't help you
<perryarmstrong> Jordan_U, the normal files
<perryarmstrong> Jordan_U, convert to the normal files
<raven> need help with ATI Mobility and ubuntu 10.04 please
<airtonix> perryarmstrong, just double click on the ISO file in the file browser and it will mount it as a virtual drive
<oCean_> perryarmstrong: it is possible to mount the iso image using "mount -o loop filename.iso /mnt" After that, you can cd into /mnt and find the files in the iso
<bullgard> '~$ sudo mkswap /dev/sda5; Setting up swapspace version 1, size = 6008272 KiB, no label, UUID=2b2721f2-7440-484d-8ef1-c0c3727b3a0a.' '~$ swapon -a; swapon: cannot find the device for UUID=de6d4d51-703f-4252-b5ab-a481824e65c2' How to troubleshoot?
<oCean_> bullgard: in your fstab is a swap device specified that no longer exists?
<perryarmstrong> oCean, Jordan_U, airtonix; okk then i suppose no need of any converters since we can mount them....
<ikonia> bullgard: that device no longer exists
<ikonia> bullgard: look in /etc/fstab and remove the device that no longer exits
<ring0> hi, could anybody explain to me, if an usb-stick is recognized by anything else than the uuid it has?
<ikonia> ring0: what do you mean ?
<Maniek_M> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjV-_PBrEhY
<perryarmstrong> oCean, how about if its a video file which is in iso format??
<ikonia> Maniek_M: why did you post that
<ring0> ikonia, if i had two equal sticks with the same uuid, would the system think they are the same?
<perryarmstrong> oCean, how can i play it
<ikonia> ring0: they wouldn't have the same uuid
<ring0> ikonia, i could give them the same
<ikonia> ring0: you don't assign uuid's
<ring0> ikonia, with tune2fs
<ikonia> ring0: you don't give it a uuid with tune2fs
<suigeneris> is there a limit to how many directories can /home/ have?
<ikonia> suigeneris: nope, there is a max file (and directory limit) on the system, that is tuneable though
<perryarmstrong> ikonia; any idea how i can play a video file which is in iso format
<ikonia> perryarmstrong: mount the ISO and play it
<ring0> ikonia, i've already tried assigning uuids with tune2fs -U sth. and it works
<ikonia> ring0: you're not meant to do that, however on your head be it
<perryarmstrong> ikonia; thanks
<perryarmstrong> ikonia; its been long time. Guess you remember me
<perryarmstrong> *forgot
<ring0> ikonia, my question is simply if the system uses anything else but the uuid to identify an usb-stick
<ikonia> ring0: it depends what you're doing
<rrc> $sudo mount /path/to/iso/file /mnt/virtual-disc -o loop
<Jordan_U> ring0: Most utilities use UUIDs, some use /dev/disk/by-id/, others use a combination of things.
<ring0> ikonia, atm i'm booting from an usb-stick and i wanted to create a backup-stick, in case the first one breaks. therefore i need an identical stick, which i could use to boot too, since i figure it's mounted via /etc/fstab and uuid
<c7p> bump, where can I find the drivers of conexant fusion  878a tv card ?
<ikonia> ring0: fstab can be changed to use either uuid's or device id's or even disk labels
<ring0> ikonia, so, it's probably easier to assign the sam disk label and use them in /etc/fstab. true?
<pkkm> Does newest Ubuntu assign source ports for TCP connections randomly?
<ikonia> ring0: yup
<ring0> ikonia, thanks, i'll have a try
<Hypernova> cümleten s.a
<bullgard> ikonia: In /etc/fstab I commented out the swap device that no longer existed. How to proceed?
<oCean_> !tr | Hypernova
<ubottu> Hypernova: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<oCean_> bullgard: you also made a new device, right? Add a line to /etc/fstab with that uuid
<raven> need help with ATI Mobility and ubuntu 10.04 please
<oCean_> bullgard: use "sudo blkid" to find the uuid's of your partitions
<raven> ATI Mobility - how to install drivers?
<c7p> all: Is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI the right site for raven ?
<crabgrass> hey guys... care to recommend a channel for openoffice advice?
<Adem> Am I correct by saying that Linux isn't a system, GNU is the system and Linux is the kernel?
<bullgard> I added a line to /etc/fstab with that uuid. I saved /etc/fstab. How to proceed?
<bullgard> oCean_:   I added a line to /etc/fstab with that uuid. I saved /etc/fstab. How to proceed?
<crabgrass> bullgard: reboot?
<oCean_> bullgard: mount -a
<oCean_> bullgard: nope, sorry, swapon -a
<oCean_> crabgrass: #openoffice.org I guess
<^mNotIntelligent> hi all !
<crabgrass> nevermind me; i get this sudden feeling that i came in halfway through a conversation
<oCean_> Adem: you might want to try in #ubuntu-offtopic. This channel is for technical ubuntu issues only
<crabgrass> oCean_: lol thanks, i tried #openoffice and there were only two of is. thanks
<oCean_> crabgrass: you're welcome!
<Adem> That is a technical issue am I right?
<matt____> Hiya, newbie HDMI question... I'm trying to connect HDMI cable from my graphics card to a digital amp (and then amp to TV), but nvidia drivers in ubuntu don't see the amp as a device, so no video or audio are received... is there anything i can do to get nvidia to send picture/audio to the amp? Thanks.
<oCean_> Adem: you have a theoretical question on linux/gnu/kernels That's not a technical ubuntu issue, am I right?
<ikonia> matt____: is the hdmi port on the nvidia card ?
<Adem> sorry, and no need to mock.
<bullgard> oCean_:   atop now shows the 'SWP' line no longer in red color. Rather, it shows 'tot=5.7G'. Can you tell me if the error error arose because the Ubuntu installer could not handle 5.7G properly?
<matt____> ikonia: the hdmi port is on the graphics card, yes
<ikonia> matt____: then it's very doubtful it will support audio down it
<oCean_> bullgard: I have no idea what your "error" or original issue was. It seemed to me you tried to add or replace a swapdevice. You previous error occurred because the original swapdevice no longer existed. Use "swapon -s" to show your current swap configuration
<matt____> ikonia: I'm pretty sure it does send the audio down it - but from what I can see, the problem so far is that it doesn't even send video...
<ikonia> matt____: not sure how it can send audio down it as the graphics card won't be aware of sound on the board
<Out`Of`Control> Hi, I have strange problem with Rhythmbox. When i start visualization it stops playing ( no sound). I turn  off ( visualization) sound appears. What could cous it?
<ikonia> matt____: hdmi in general is a bit flakey in linux in general, what I'd suggest is remove the amp from the signal chain and try PC -> TV as a first stop
<matt____> ikonia: ah yeah... that's half my problem - the tv isn't digital so the amp is sort of necessary in this process, unfortunately. would you say that's my problem?
<ikonia> matt____: it's say that is strong possability, I use a laptop -> hdmi -> amp -> tv without issue, however the TV is digital and signal chain is just pass through
<ring0> ikonia, if i use the label as identifier, do i put LABEL=new_label or LABEL="new_label" like blkid shows in its output?
<bullgard> oCean_: '~$ sudo swapon -s' now shows a satisfactory swap configuration. The reason that i tried to replace a swap device was that atop showed the "SWP" line in red. So I wonder why the Ubuntu installer did not install /etc/fstab properly.
<ikonia> ring0: prety much yes
<matt____> ikonia: oh right, that's very interesting that the signal chain passes through the amp. must be that hdmi, being digital, doesn't see the analog tv as a device at the end of the signal chain. many thanks for your help!
<ikonia> matt____: I'm not %100 certain that's fact, but that was my understanding of it
<oCean_> bullgard: aha, ok. Sorry, can't tell what went wrong initially...
<bullgard> oCean_: Thank you very much for your competent help.
<Fudge> where do you chagne your default editor, thought it was in .bashrc using bash
<oCean_> bullgard: You're welcome, and glad you made it :)
<red2kic> Fudge: sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<Fudge> oh
<Blo> hh
<aretrfre34> how to configure for cross compile, it fails saying cannot run C tests, obviously they can't be executed here, it's for another arch
<aretrfre34> for arm arch
<airdem>  how can i remove aqualung without removing lubuntu?
<airdem> sudo apt-get remove aqualung --> The following packages will be REMOVED: aqualung lubuntu-desktop
<airdem> i just want to remove aqualung
<Amator> mam pytanie czy da sie z live-cd zrobic update-burg'a?
<Amator> bo teraz jak wpisuje to mam command not found
<abhi_nav> !en | Amator
<ubottu> Amator: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<aretrfre34> pastebin exact output
<Amator> sorry
<aretrfre34> airdem:pastebin exact output
<Amator> i have some problem with BURG loader
<lost> i have linux-source-2.6.32.tar.bz2 does linux-source-2.6.32-22-generic.tar.bz2 exists ?
<abhi_nav> Amator, you mean grub?
<Amator> grafic grub
<aretrfre34> how to configure for cross bild, it fails saying cannot run C tests, obviously they can't be executed here, it's for another arch
<Amator> http://www.burgloader.com/bbs/index.php
<Amator> could you tell me how I can update burg from live-cd
<abhi_nav> I never heard about it. what it is? site dont have 'about us' option
<Amator> Grafic themes using GRUB2
<Amator> graffic
<abhi_nav> Amator, ahh ok. now I got it.
<svenRoat> EXIT
<stalker> здесь по русски кто нить говорит?
<steffan> !ru | stalker
<ubottu> stalker: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<wildbat000> ubuntu don't give the option to suspend/sleep(it got hibernates thou) in the shutdown menu~ what should i do to enable it? 10.04, E6600, ASUS P5B
<LjL> aretrfre34: i suspect it means the configure script is not quite kosher and you might have to modify it manually. if you get no answer here in a while, i think you *might* possibly try asking nicely in #ubuntu-motu - but please keep in mind that is normally NOT a support channel, but rather a development channel, so while they might be kind enough to answer, don't expect they will (so they won't kill me for having directed you there)
<power> hi,how to findout what package provides db_load command ?
<aretrfre34> LjL: tanks, i keep it:)
<vlt> power: dpkg -S $(which db_load)
<delinquentme> Gnome and KDE are what??
<delinquentme> are they desktop manager? desktop settings?
<vlt> delinquentme: Desktop Environments
<power> vlt: found that it is db4.8_load actually,and i already have it :\
<marek> hey guys. i just installed openerp server and client. now i need to change the language settings from english to czech and have no clue how to.
<marek> can somebody help please?
<cindy> #ubuntu-fr
<cindy> salut a tous, voila mon problème . je me souviens plus de mon mot de passe (amsn) est t'il possible de le récupérer? merci
<Gold-Shadow> i need help to add [Copy, Cut, Paste] shortcuts to Keyboard
<Slart> cindy:  /join #ubuntu-fr
<cindy> ok
<Gold-Shadow> plz help
<vlt> Gold-Shadow: Usually it's Ctrl+C, X and V
<Gold-Shadow> i know but i want to add new shortcut
<moffat> hey guys
<airtonix> Gold-Shadow, System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts
<moffat> I'm planning to join the ubuntu dev community
<moffat> any of you interested in being a mentor
<slow-motion> hi
<moffat> hi sloo
<moffat> *slow
<Gold-Shadow> i find it but what i put in command line
<AhmedBH> Hello, Can anyone help me over Compiz, i cant drag windows over to the workspace
<wapadmin> HI PEOPLE
<red2kic> (AND BOTS)
<AhmedBH> wapadmin: hey
<Gold-Shadow> need command for copy cut and paste
<wapadmin> yes
<AhmedBH> wapadmin: can you help me about compiz please
<Agu10> hello
<wapadmin> AhmedBH: russian please. i am russian
<wapadmin> Agu10: :)
<Agu10> I'm going to install ubuntu 10.04 in my laptop, which has a windows 7 installed in a partition of 100GB
<AhmedBH> wapadmin:  Oh okay sorry i cant write Russian huh
<Agu10> win7 also created a 100MB partition for it
<AhmedBH> agu10: PM ME
<wapadmin> AhmedBH:OK:-D
<Agu10> so I want to make a 100GB partition for DATA
<Gold-Shadow> need command for copy cut and paste
<Agu10> and a 50GB for ubuntu
<impulse9> hi, what do small cloud icons with a red circle containing 'x' hovering above my files mean
<impulse9> and how do i get rid of them :>
<wapadmin> f**** I understand in English O_o
<raven> ATI Mobility - how to install drivers?
<proto> join #ubuntu-dev
<red2kic> !ati | raven
<ubottu> raven: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wapadmin> raven:in any way:)
<proto> #ubuntu-dev
<Gold-Shadow> need command for copy cut and paste
<red2kic> Gold-Shadow: Print a paper "To copy, use CTRL + C." (etc)
<alasca> Hi I have compiz and compizconfig settings and I don't know were paint with fire is?
<jsoft> Meow!
<alasca> And how do you enable it?
<ubuntu> co to jest?
<ubuntu> no co
<red2kic> alasca: Create your own Initiate (key).
<ubuntu> jaki key
<alasca> red2kic,  how do I do that?
<c3l> how do I change dpi in X settings? now when the xorg.conf is taken out of use
<red2kic> alasca: Or use your mouse.  <Shift><Super>Button 1 -- Assuming you're using a default setting.
<ubuntu> jaki to jzyk english?
<red2kic> alasca: <Super> --> It's that Ubuntu Flag on your keyboard.
<ubuntu> yes or no
<ubuntu> is a english?
<red2kic> alasca: Enable it. Hold SHIFT + UBUNTU-FLAG + HOLD DOWN LEFT BUTTON ON MOUSE.
<ubuntu> watch is
<Agu10> red2kic, ubuntu-flag?
<mikem> hi, i have an ASUS A8JS laptop with a fresh install of Lucid. It looks like the laptop suspends fine, but i don't know how to get it back & end up forcing off the power. any idea on where to start debugging this?
<ubuntu> yes
<red2kic> Agu10: A flag on your keyboard.
<ubuntu> yes
<Agu10> red2kic, what keyboard do you have???
<Agu10> mine doesn't have that I think :S
<ubuntu> logitech
<dORSY> hi. how can i bind a keystroke to one of my mouse's key?
<ubuntu> yes
<red2kic> Agu10: It's between CTRL + ALT
<ubuntu> yes
<Agu10> oh, the super key?
<wapadmin> бля вы заебали
<red2kic> Agu10: Yup. The super key. What is super key? I say Ubuntu Flag. :P
<anodesni> mikem, do you mean that it doesn't resume from suspend to ram?
<leonpegg> Hello I dont know if this is the right place to ask but here goes. I am a software developer and want to know how to send a message to one of the bubbles like the wifi connection and chat messages do, I guess this should be done using dbus but is there any infomation on how?
<mikem> anodesni: yeah. when I suspend it, the screen goes blank, then no matter what I do, I can't get it back.
<Agu10> red2kic, do you really have an ubuntu flag?
<c3l> mikem: pwrbutton?
<Agu10> I have something like a win XP logo LOL
<red2kic> Agu10: No. But you can get Ubuntu Stickers and slap them over. :p
<mikem> c3l: yeah, tried that too. the only thing that works is holding the power button long enough to power the laptop off completely
<leonpegg> Agu10: I have a ubuntu button my my laptop :D
<Guest40340> how do I identify
<Agu10> red2kic: I'd do that :S
<VP1> I was installing flash plugin. Totally downloaded. While installing, it was interrupted due to connection problems. The error msg is E: ttf-mscorefonts-installer: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<VP1> What should I do to complete the installation?
<cboy> test
<erUSUL> leonpegg: well this is open source. you can see what other programs do... is the libnotify library
<anodesni> mikem, what happens when you press the power button? Does the hdd led lights up and the screen stays blank?
<wapadmin> cboy:на беременность
<c3l> mikem: weird, really. Im always confused about hibernate and suspend, but one of them stops wehn pwr button is pressed, and the other when anykey is pressed
<c3l> otherwise I dont know
<aioobe> Hi, I have an ATI Radeon Mobility x1400. If the restricted-drivers manager doesn't show any restricted drivers available, does that mean that there are none available for my system?
<leonpegg> erUSUL: Thanks just was not sure which library it used, moved from windows dev a few months ago
<erUSUL> leonpegg: libnotify-bin includes a cli program notify-send that should be simple enough to study
<leonpegg> .
<saidi> can i update from 9.10 to 10.04 without losing my application?
<mikem> anodesni: no, after suspend, I can't even get the hard drive to spin up/light up its LED. even with the power button
<sparkling> hi all
<dORSY> hi. how can i bind a keystroke to one of my mouse's key?
<bazhang> saidi, sure
<anodesni> mikem, to me that sounds like a hardware problem
<bazhang> !upgrade | saidi
<ubottu> saidi: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<erUSUL> !info libnotify-doc
<ubottu> libnotify-doc (source: libnotify): sends desktop notifications to a notification daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-1ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 20 kB, installed size 176 kB
<wapadmin> dORSY kill you mouse
<VP1> Pl listen to me
<leonpegg> erUSUL: You have been of great help thanks
<erUSUL> leonpegg: no problem
<VP1> I was installing flash plug-in. Totally downloaded. While installing, it was interrupted due to connection problems. The error msg is E: ttf-mscorefonts-installer: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<VP1> What should I do to complete the installation?
<mikem> anodesni: hm, wonder what? It worked fine with Gentoo :)
<dORSY> wapadmin, that was really a useful help...
<erUSUL> VP1: sudo aptitude purge ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<VP1> may u pl tell me the purpose of this command also?
<wapadmin> dORSY: нуы
<leonpegg> not to sound stupid but is aptitude being phased out (was told by somone at work it was)
<VP1> erUSUL:may u pl tell me the purpose of this command also?
<erUSUL> VP1: is to remove the problematic package. so we can reinstall it
<anodesni> mikem, then it's a kernel issue. Maybe the only fix is to compile your own kernel. In arch linux I had this problem too, by enableing the resume HOOK and recompile the kernel it worked
<VP1> Thanks
<mikem> anodesni: ok, cool, that sounds like something I can have a look into :)
<mikem> anodesni: thanks
<anodesni> mikem, if you have an ATI gpu, then try to install the other driver
<mikem> anodesni: I have an nVidia card, using the latest restricted driver
<anodesni> mikem, either the proprietary driver or the kernel mode setting can be a problem
<anodesni> mikem, I don't know about nvidia
<VP1> erUSUL: Thank u. But isn't there any way to resume from where it stopped?
<mikem> anodesni: i can give it a shot with the standard driver, see what happens
<erUSUL> VP1: the flash plugin is installed that package is optional...
<Agu10> so can I have my "/" partition for ubuntu be a logical partition?
<dORSY> Agu10, yes
<Agu10> where will be the GRUB saved?
<dORSY> Agu10, mbr and /boot
<Agu10> ok, so is it recommended that the ubuntu be installed on a logical partition?
<Agu10> or should I not make it logical?
<dORSY> Agu10, no recommendation
<VP1> erUSUL: Thanks a lot friend!
<Agu10> ok, thanks
<dORSY> Agu10, i suggest that you have a separate /boot partition so you can purge all your ubuntu without losing your grub
<grzes> grzes
<Fudge> how do you invoke a text installer from a console?
<steffan> if you 'passwd -d <user' does that mean that someone can login without a password, or does it disable logins?
<erUSUL> Fudge: what text installer?
<k_sz> hi all, my config : Karmic / AM 3200+, Ram : 2Gb > my system is using too much Ram (1.3 Go) and swap (800 Mo) without having a lot of open progs (Firefox, XChat, gwget). I watched with htop and there is this using 27% of Mem :  /usr/bin/X :1 -br -verbose -auth /var/run/gdm/auth -for -gdm-ncGlkk/database -nolisten tcp
<Fudge> if you dont load gnome from live cd you can install in text mode i thought
<VP1> erUSUL: I've installed some versions of Ubuntu i.e. from 7.04 upto 10.04 but I don't know the actual size to keep for all such folders as home, root, boot etc. Pl help
<erUSUL> VP1: i have a 512 boot partition 15 GiB root (/) and the rest for home (/home)
<k_sz> *Proc : AMD 64 3200+
<erUSUL> Fudge: you need the alternate iso for that
<erUSUL> !alternate | Fudge
<ubottu> Fudge: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<matteo1990> Hi all, i have ubuntu 10.04 connected to my hd-tv and i am using a geeforce 8400-gs with Smplayer (with vdpau) to view high def videos. Sometimes i all sorts of video (dvd quality too) i get an explosion of pixels for a few seconds. I have the last driver installed... What can i do? Is this fault of the video card? Is a problem od drivers? Thx alot
<VP1> erUSUL: OK. but there should be some criteria i.e. depending on the system's conf etc. Isn't it?
<tanaka> hello there
<erUSUL> VP1: well i have a desktop computer... for a server i would do things differently
<erUSUL> VP1: also in case of a laptop/dektop one plans to suspend to disk you have make swap == ram
<anodesni> k_sz, What I did was: turn of compiz, bluetooth and other stuff in system -> config -> startup sessions
<k_sz> I also have tried to shutdown Compiz + Emerald and i did reload Xorg but it does not change anything
<anodesni> k_sz, you also might want to change the "swappiness" from 60 to 10
<k_sz> anodesni, thx for answer
<VP1> erUSUL: Somebody told me that for good performance one should keep swap=2*RAM
<k_sz> anodesni, could you please teach me which command i have to use ?
<anodesni> k_sz, if you run evince, that really uses much memory especially when you zoom in and out
<tanaka> VP1, that will depends on what you do with the computer
<anodesni> k_sz, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#What%20is%20swappiness%20and%20how%20do%20I%20change%20it?
<erUSUL> VP1: that's a *really* *old* meme from when computers have 8, 16 or 32 MiB of RAM
<k_sz> anodesni, thx a lot
<matteo1990> Hi all, i have ubuntu 10.04 connected to my hd-tv and i am using a geeforce 8400-gs with Smplayer (with vdpau) to view high def videos. Sometimes i all sorts of video (dvd quality too) i get an explosion of pixels for a few seconds. I have the last driver installed... What can i do? Is this fault of the video card? Is a problem od drivers? Thx alot
<anodesni> k_sz, did you omit the cache and buffers in measuring your memory usage?
<tanaka> matteo1990, do u have this problem when rendering 3D stuff?
<VP1> erUSUL: So for a 2 GiB Laptop what should be the size of swap?
<erUSUL> VP1: as i said if you plan to suspend to disk make it 2 GiB
<Agu10> should I use a swap partition if I have 4GB RAM on my notebook ?
<Agu10> or should I not make any swap ?
<tanaka> Agu10, it depends
<|ns|nR8> just make a small swap just incase
<tanaka> Agu10, do u usually use a lot of ram?
<matteo1990> tanaka, No problems in 3d
<anodesni> Agu10, yes, if you want to use suspend
<nchase> guys, i'm having a hell of a time getting windows 7 installed to a usb drive via ubuntu. any suggestions for method to use?
<Agu10> anodesni: yes, I want to
<seven> hello
<VP1> tanaka: pl explain a bit more
<k_sz> anodesni, what should i do now about the RAM (1,3Go/2Go) ?
<anodesni> Agu10, then you should, about 4 gb swap
<Agu10> anodesni: how much swap should I use?
<arunkumar413> is it possible to interface a new keyboard to the ubuntu
<tanaka> matteo1990, it looks to be a vdpau problem, are u using 256 nvidia drivers?
<Agu10> anodesni: a little bit more?
<pallgone> on lucid the lvm2 package does not install/load the dm_mod, is this a known issue?
<anodesni> Agu10, not much
<Agu10> ok
<apostle> no sound coming from my adobe flash player , can someone please help?
<seven> does anybody know chinese ?
<tanaka> VP1, well swap will only be needed if you run out of memory
<anodesni> k_sz, you could use xfce, and disable as many startup apps that you don't use
<matteo1990> tanaka, i am using the 195.13.15 from nvidia is it ok?
<erUSUL> !cn | seven
<ubottu> seven: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<tanaka> VP1, or of course if you want to suspend the computer
<augustl> in the keyborad shortcuts, I can't bind stuff to, say, Super L + 1. Is there a way to do that?
<k_sz> anodesni, it happened so suddenly - it was not like that yesterday
<Agu10> should I make it 4096 MB size or more?
<anodesni> k_sz, did you use evince?
<tanaka> matteo1990, lol that's not the older version. Looks like you are using the pre-compiled nvidia drivers from synaptic. Am I right?
<Agu10> anodesni: 4096 MB size? or more?
<seven> i'm sorry ,but i can't find the point on the service list
<VP1> tanaka: by suspending u mean that the computer will be forced to use the swap (HDD) or in other words 'slow down'?
<tanaka> Agu10, are u a normal user? Are u gaming on the machine? Are u photo or video editing?
<k_sz> anodesni, no, i am using Foxit
<anodesni> Agu10, yes, should be enough
<anodesni> k_sz, with wine??
<Kruptein> hey I've installed banshee and there is a bug.  I found the bugfix here: http://bugzilla-attachments.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=164335   but how do I install that?
<matteo1990> tanaka, Yea is it right?
<tanaka> VP1, by suspending I mean that the computer will completely turn off. So all the contents of the RAM will be copied to the HDD
<k_sz> anodesni, no
<seven> i'v tried twice,but i just can't find the point on the list
<Amator> Anyone can help me resolve my  problem? http://wklej.org/hash/f560fc835f5/
<tanaka> matteo1990, well. It's not wrong, but like I said... The newest version is 254. You should give a shot and check if the problem is solved
<tanaka> matteo1990, u are using 10.04, right?
<matteo1990> tanaka, how to install it?
<anodesni> \=]
<matteo1990> tanaka, yes i am
<anodesni> z`
<Kruptein> hey I've installed banshee and there is a bug.  I found the bugfix here: http://bugzilla-attachments.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=164335   but how do I install that?
<k_sz> anodesni, I installed PlayonLinux (so wine 1.2 too) yesterday > i uninstall them right now
<VP1> tanaka: Excuse me . I'm still not clear. With a 2 GiB RAM laptop, am I at all required to use swap?
<pallgone> why is lvm2 not installing/loading the appropriate module in lucid?
<slack_fish> VP1, use swap is a good idea!!
<Kruptein> does nobody know how to fix a bug if you have the bugfix :@
<k_sz> i also installed a lot of lib because i wanted to test Rasterbator on Linux
<matteo1990> VP1, Is always good to have swap, usually the bigger is the Ram the bigger is the swap
<tanaka> matteo1990, nvdia drivers installation isn't very easy on 10.04 but u can try this guide: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-nvidia-drivers-manually-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<Agu10> VP1, if you want to suspend, you need swap
<slack_fish> VP1, if you don't use swap partition,you may use file as swap
<lui> Can someone help me install this [ http://gspeakers.sourceforge.net/] program on lucid?
<tanaka> VP1, well if you want to save battery, yes, you will need swap
<ruser> What's a good live OS CD for laptops?  Mint doesn't work
<Agu10> can I share my swap with my win7 pagination files  ??
<Kruptein> hey I've installed banshee and there is a bug.  I found the bugfix here: http://bugzilla-attachments.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=164335   but how do I install that?
<wzssyqa> Agu10: sorry ,can not
<Agu10> ok
<Agu10> why does windows use pagination files instead of a swap partition?
<ruser> What's a good live OS CD for laptops?  Mint doesn't work
<alkemann> im on a del xps laptop, im running ubunti trough wubi. there is something wrong with my sound, it's either on max or off, no matter where the slider is (goes to off at around 20%). what can i do?
<ruser> Knoppix doesn't work with 802.11g
<wzssyqa> Agu10: ask this ,here is not the right place
<VP1> tanaka: is the swap also used as virtual memory?
<Agu10> what's the difference between ubuntu and ubuntu notebook remix?
<wzssyqa> Agu10: different package choice
<leonpegg> erUSUL: Many many thanks managed to get my app sending notifications :D
<anodesni> k_sz, wine shouldn't be a problem
<erUSUL> leonpegg: congrats ;)
<jelly_eyed_jim> Agu10: Its not notebook remix, its netbook remix
<steffan> does 'passwd -d' essentially disable an account?
<wzssyqa> does some body know an IM software to do vedio chat with windows?
<Juniksz> Hi, now my internet service changed the password and username, how can i change it on Ubuntu?
<leonpegg> wzssyqa: depends on thre im service
<steffan> Juniksz: how did you do it originally?
<leonpegg> wzssyqa: at present i belive only the native skype client and gtalk work
<wzssyqa> leonpegg: everything is ok,if it can do vedio chat
<tanaka> Juniksz, do you use ADSL?
<Juniksz> steffan: when i installed the system? with the "pppoeconf"
<mmjack> Hey, Using a TwinView setup do windows always appear on the first monitor or is there any way to make them appear on the monitor of the parent?
<Juniksz> tanaka: yes,i have adsl
<Guest40920> Dell 320 with a Radeon onboard graphic chipset: Does not seem to give me 3d acceleration under Xbuntu.  Ran all updates, have no xorg.conf - is there a way to fix this before I give up on Linux? I am so burned out trying to fix things.
<tanaka> Juniksz, run pppoeconf again
<leonpegg> wzssyqa: if you using 10.04 empathy gtalk support video chat
<Juniksz> tanaka: and it will overwrite it?
<VP1> tanaka: seems that u r tired of me!
<kleopatra> is there an option in rhythmbox  so it wont pause anymore when i add songs to my playlist, moreover it should stop to move in the foreground
<wzssyqa> leonpegg: it seem that pidgin does not work well
<tanaka> Juniksz, yes it will
<tanaka> VP1, lol why?
<Juniksz> tanaka: thanks
<leonpegg> wzssyqa: i dont use pidgin so cant really be of much help there. if you use skype it supports video on linux and empathy can support video over gtalk (based on ubuntu 10.04)
<tanaka> Guest40340, run lspci | grep VGA
<LinuxIsPain> checking now
<VP1> tanaka: u didnt ans my last question
<wzssyqa> leonpegg: thx,
<anodesni> wzssyqa, amsn
<leonpegg> wzssyqa: no problem
<tanaka> VP1, sorry maybe I didn't read it, can u send it again?
<VP1> tanaka: is the swap also used as virtual memory?
<wzssyqa> leonpegg: i used to pidgin more,.. wish pidgin can do better
<coolstacy> hello to everyone
<tanaka> VP1, the swap is virtual memory
<LinuxIsPain> Radeon Xpress 200 - is what I have - but cannot find a driver for it
<VP1> tanaka: thanks
<LinuxIsPain> Xubuntu is running alike a dog, screen redraws etc -
<leonpegg> wzssyqa: well pidgin and empathy use the same base library so both shult support the same im services
<coolstacy> i new to ubuntu, plz tell me is there any good download manager for ubuntu like the one idm which i use in winxp.
<tanaka> LinuxIsPain, have you checked at ATI site for any compatible driver?
<mgj> Anyone know the default power management scheme when installing ubuntu server 10.04 on a laptop (connected to AC)? Is there any shutting down power-saving enabled by default?
<tanaka> LinuxIsPain, have you tried using the open source radeon driver?
<wzssyqa> leonpegg: i have try talk over gtalk,pidgin did not very well
<ring0> is there a reason to put 1mb unpartitioned free space in front of partitions?
<LinuxIsPain> No because I thought the Buntu releases are supposed to work well with large scale products like ati - i WILL CHECK NOW.
<Lalitha> What is the advantage if i have a separate /boot partition ?
<airtonix> Lalitha, home folders on separate parition, you viz ?
<leonpegg> wzssyqa: you could try amsn like anodesni  suggested I have never used it but from what i can see it supports video
<airtonix> Lalitha, obvious it would i think.
<ikonia> Lalitha: if your root partition has an issue you can still boot, it used to be handy for multi-distro boots,
<Lalitha> airtonix, I have home on sep partition.
<Lalitha> ikonia, Thanks.
<airtonix> Lalitha, re-installs easier . now they are
<coolstacy> is there anyone one to help me?
<ikonia> Lalitha: the multi-distro advantage has been dropped with ubuntu's use of grub2
<wzssyqa> Lalitha: if you what use fs not support by kernel as /,then you need /boot sep
<ikonia> wzssyqa: /boot will make no difference to that
<Lalitha> ikonia, "dropped" = ? ..
<abhinav_singh> hi i have so many php files in my linux system....i want to search a particular function in those php files....please tell me the command for that......................
<ikonia> Lalitha: no longer a benifit
<tanaka> LinuxIsPain, I don't think everyone needs 3D acceleration. Anyway the open source radeon driver provides 3D acceleration.
<ikonia> abhinav_singh: grep
<erUSUL> abhinav_singh: are all that php files in the same folder tree ?
<Lalitha> ikonia, so it makes no difference if i have boot under root or sep partition ?
<abhinav_singh> ikonia grep function name?
<ikonia> Lalitha: not as much as it used to
<wzssyqa> ikonia: if i want to use btrfs as / which is not support by grub2 on lucid ,then i can use a ext3 as /boot
<ikonia> abhinav_singh: grep $function *
<Lalitha> ikonia, Thanks.
<ikonia> wzssyqa: I see what you're saying
<steffan> does 'passwd -d' essentially disable an account? or does it allow people too login without a password/SSH key/
<stefano64> hello
<erUSUL> steffan: the later ...
<ikonia> steffan: disable it, passwd -l will lock it for use without keys
<erUSUL> wzssyqa: btrfs still experimental ...
<kleopatra> is there an option in rhythmbox  so it wont pause anymore when i add songs to my playlist, moreover it should stop to move in the foreground
<wzssyqa> erUSUL: i know ,just an example
<abhinav_singh> ikonia my function name is challenge please tell me the command now/.....................
<ikonia> abhinav_singh: grep challange *
<kleopatra> is there an option in rhythmbox  so it wont pause anymore when i add songs to my playlist, moreover it should stop to move in the foreground *shameless self bump*
<steffan> ikonia: reading the manpage entry on -d confused me. so using that allows anyone to login without a password and without a SSH key?
<ikonia> abhinav_singh: or grep challange *.php
<LinuxIsPain> Does anyone here work with Linux in an enterprise environment?
<arunkumar413> is it possible to interface a new keyboard to the ubuntu.Will all the applications take the input from such a keyboard instead of the regurlar one
<Psycho_Mario> when using 7z, is it possible to set the compression rate, like in gzip you can set -1 to -9?
<stefano64> salve
<ikonia> steffan: no, as I understand it -d will disable the account from use
<ikonia> Lalitha: yes, why
<LjL> !it | stefano64
<ubottu> stefano64: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Lalitha> ikonia, ?
<ikonia> LinuxIsPain: yes why
<ikonia> Lalitha: sorry, that wasn't meant for you
<LinuxIsPain> I need some guidance can I msg you on the side?
<Lalitha> ikonia, ok
<erUSUL> Psycho_Mario: use lzma or xz
<ikonia> LinuxIsPain: err, ok
<oCean_> abhinav_singh: or for more complex search, when php files are not all in one directory, use something like "locate .php | xargs grep -i challenge"
<steffan> ikonia: so it is similar too -l, right?
<mgj> Anyone know the default power management scheme when installing ubuntu server 10.04 on a laptop (connected to AC)? Is there any "shutting down power-saving" enabled by default? I have a machine which i used to be able to ssh to the first day it was up, but now its pretty much "dead"
<ikonia> steffan: -l just locks the shadow password, you can still use keys with that
<steffan> ikonia: cheers
<abhinav_singh> oCean oh thanks bro
<Lalitha> kleopatra, i know this is not the answer. You can try other music players like xnoise, for example. I read it in a blog.
<abhinav_singh> oCean_ oh thanks bro
<dreamy_> anyone running ubuntu 10.04 on a 256 ram machine ? does it work?
<Psycho_Mario> erUSUL, i dont seem to be able to split lzma or xz archives, i need to split a huge file to fit on some dvds
<stefano64> come faccio ad entrare in#ubuntu.it?
<steffan> !requirements | dreamy_
<ubottu> dreamy_: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<steffan> stefano64: /join #ubuntu-it
<mgj> dreamy_, i got 10.04 on 386mb ram. Works fine. Gnome is a bit slow tho, so i use fluxbox
<lui> can someone help me create a *.deb file from a *tar.gz?
<erUSUL> Psycho_Mario: then you ca not specify the compression
<stefano64> grazie
<wzssyqa> lui: why not  look for at ppa?
<erUSUL> lui: a tar.gz is like a zip file; how to turn that into a deb depends on what is inside
<Psycho_Mario> erUSUL, it seems i can either specifiy compression, or specify file sizes, not both. I will have to go with 7z, thanks
<schlaftier> lui: if you mean a tar.gz of source code, the easiest way would be to compile it and use checkinstall
<lui> I just started using linux last night I have no clue whatsoever ^^
<erUSUL> lui: what are you trying to install ?
<mgj> lui, extract the tarball (tar.gz file). It will most likely have a README or INSTALL file describing how to install it
<dreamy_> mgj:    https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes   here says its 256 ram... ill only believe it ..  when i see it running well however.. ( the upgrading is taking AGES ) ...
<tanaka> Does someone knows how to force X to accept "Input Devices" sections from xorg.conf?
<lui> the program is called gspeaker, it's last build was in 2004
<dreamy_> mgj: the distribution upgrade is ETA 4 hours
<wzssyqa> !gspeaker
<dreamy_> mgj: with your 300 ram... it runs reazonable ?
<mgj> dreamy_, i have no doubt that it will _run_. People have different kinds of definitions on "running well" tho =)
<schlaftier> lui: gspeaker or gespeaker?
<mgj> with fluxbox, yeah. With gnome... not so much
<erUSUL> lui: gespeaker is in the repos
<erUSUL> lui: install it via the normal methods
<steffan> !info gespeaker
<ubottu> gespeaker (source: gespeaker): GTK+ front-end for eSpeak and mbrola. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7-1 (lucid), package size 86 kB, installed size 460 kB
<steffan> lui: is that what you want?
<dreamy_> mgj: from ubuntu 8.04  i got 1000 fps on glxgears, when i runned glxgears on 9.10 ... i started having 3000 fps ... what happ ? u know?
<lui> sorry it's gspeakers http://gspeakers.sourceforge.net
<mgj> dunno, sorry
<dreamy_> what did they do with a new driver?
<steffan> !info gspeakers
<ubottu> Package gspeakers does not exist in lucid
<tanaka> dreamy_, glxgears isn't a benchmark
<dreamy_> k
<steffan> lui: so it isn't in the repositories. download the .tar.gz and 'tar -zxvf <name>.tar.gz' and read INSTALL
<dreamy_> tanaka: From ubuntu 8.04 to 9.04 and so on, my usb mic started sounding better, and the sound quality generaly started sounding better ( i do recording) .. do u know why ?
<delici0us> is their a way of adding gufw to the applications list rather than having to run it from the terminal?
<dreamy_> tanaka: drivers must have been getting better?
<tanaka> dreamy_, I don't know why. But probably the driver just got better support
<SlynX> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<tanaka> dreamy_, yep
<wise_crypt> !netsplits
<LjL> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<homer> haha
<tanaka> lol
<tanaka> Does someone knows how to force X to accept "Input Devices" sections from xorg.conf?
<delici0us> !gufw
<delici0us> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<SlynX> !commande
<mgj> tanaka, what do you mean, "force"? If you specify your input device in your default screen, thats the input device it *should* be using.... no?
<dreamy_> tanaka: i had 10.04 running slow, im installing it agayn reliyng that it was the ext4 fault...
<helkaluin> delici0us, try looking at the 'Main Menu' preferences (assuming from your post you're running Gnome)
<marcelo> testing multiline
<marcelo> on emacs
<mgj> Anyone know the default power management scheme when installing ubuntu server 10.04 on a laptop (connected to AC)? Is there any "shutting down power-saving" enabled by default?
<pw-toxic> hi, i have a software raid5 on my ubuntu with ext4, and i want to grow it.. how can i do this?
<tanaka> mgj, that's right. But if I specify like a mouse and its physical addres like /dev/input/by-path/pci-XXXXXXXXXXX, X server will ignore the line and will accept commands from any mouse connected on the system
<pw-toxic> im looking for good howto pages
<mgj> tanaka, hmm, interesting. It's honestly been a while since i had to deal with manually configuring X so im not sure what your problem is =/
<tanaka> mgj, On ubuntu 8.04 this setting worked fine
<mgj> tanaka, if you are currently allowed to use input devices you do not want to be used..... could you perhaps blacklist them instead? Dunno
<lui> how do I log in as root?
<mgj> lui, you dont. You use "sudo"
<tanaka> lui, sudo bash
<mgj> tanaka, telling newbies how to get a root shell might not be the best idea =)
<tanaka> mgj, I'm using the computer for multiseat
<mgj> sudo is better
<tanaka> tanaka, lol didn't think about this point
<lui> so I just type "sudo command"?
<tanaka> lui, that's right. And use it with caution
<dreamy_> tanaka: do you know if there is an address where i can read, what changes the new released have, related to the drivers?
<lui> checking for C++ compiler default output... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<mgj> lui, a handy tip: If you type in, lets say "rmmod uselessModuleName" and you get "NEED ROOT FOR THAT!" you can simply type "sudo !!" to run your previous command with sudo
<mgj> its always fun to yell at your computer....
<lui> oh nice thanks
<tanaka> mgj, since I'm using the computer for multiseating (1 computer, several display, several mouses and several keyboards) to allow more than one user per computer blacklist isn't going to work.
<schlaftier> lui: if you have never compiled from source, you need the package "build-essential". Also, read the Wiki articles on compiling and checkinstall first.
<tanaka> dreamy_, well, the self ubuntu page gives the changelog for every version released
<tanaka> dreamy_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes
<mgj> tanaka, i see. I'm sorry, but im not comfortable enough with the xorg configuration file to know why your setup worked in 8.04 but not in 10.04 =/
<helkaluin> Hi all. Anyone here has experience of compiling Firefox? Is the hassle of going through PGO worth the time?
<tanaka> mgj, lol that's fine. thx for the shot.
<mgj> honestly i think the last time i edited my X configuration file was back when it was still called Xfree86Config. I can only begin to imagine how much has changed...
<airtonix> i don't touch it anymore. haven't for two years.
<tanaka> mgj, lol you are a lucky guy
<tanaka> mgj, video cards allways make me edit the xorg.conf
<airtonix> tanaka, you're using the wrong video cards then
<mgj> tanaka, with nvidia and intel video cards i usually dont have many problems. But then again, my setup is faily simple. 1 mouse, screen keyboard.
<mgj> fairly
<tanaka> airtonix, lol its cause I do not usual things with them like have a triple display system.
<tanaka> mgj, Im using nvidia here
<hotfloppy> need help regarding usb_modeswitch.. http://pastebin.com/71E05HSs
<lui> the wiki is great, thanks for the hint
<airtonix> tanaka, i can do triple display just fine with my nvidia ion and the ppa drivers
<airtonix> tanaka, actually i think i remember doing it with the default nvidia drivers
<LinuxIsPain> my ati driver is calling for glibc 2.2 or 2.3 and I see I am running 2.11.1 - can I assume this is backwards compliant?
<mgj> tanaka, i actually thought nvidia added a tool to their driver, to deal with multiple displays? I remember having to setup just 2 displays once, what a pain in the a**.
<ironfroggy> how do i start an X session without gnome or kde, just the bare bones x stuff?
<airtonix> tanaka, have you tried to use the proper nvidia drivers and its gui config ?
<timClicks> ironfroggy, you need some form of window manager
<timClicks> ironfroggy, X doesn'y don't provide windowing on its own
<timClicks> ironfroggy, but there are several bare-bones windowing options
<mgj> ironfroggy, you can try out fluxbox or xfce if you are looking for something more lightweight than gnome/kde
<ironfroggy> but there is a basic one x has isnt there? i remmeber using it long long ago
<Takeasy> hi guys
<tanaka> airtonix, yeah, that's a good tool
<Dr_Willis> ironfroggy:  theres dozens of window managers out there. it depends on your needs
<ironfroggy> only thing i disctinctly remember is a big black X cursor
<Alanatiir> Can anyone here help me with getting updated drivers for my video card in 10.04?
<wise_crypt> ironfroggy: or lxde (lubuntu-desktop)
<Takeasy> i just first use xubuntu
<airtonix> tanaka, its what i use to get mulitple displays
<Dr_Willis> ironfroggy:  the gdm menu has a 'xterm' optiion./ that starts X with just a xterm. no window manager
<CrazyPuma> hey all, some questions to a acer 1420p touchscreen. Someone here to help me get it working?
<LinuxIsPain> my ati driver is calling for glibc 2.2 or 2.3 and I see I am running 2.11.1 - can I assume this is backwards compliant?
<ironfroggy> i know there has to be a default. ive used it in the past.
<tanaka> airtonix, how do you get triple display with an ION platform?
<Dr_Willis> ironfroggy:  it all depends on the disrto. if you mean the OLD OLD OLD 'twm' thats not installed by default last i checked
<tanaka> airtonix, isn't ION target to notebooks?
<Alanatiir> LinusIsPain: How did you get an ati driver?  I tried rooting around on AMD/ATI's website, and got a scripting file that seems to do nothing :(
<airtonix> tanaka, i have the netbooks screen, a vga output and a hdmi output
<airtonix> tanaka, yes i have a hp mini 311
<LinuxIsPain> Alana - I carefully searched under all their categories - I had an integrated card and found a driver
<Dr_Willis> Alanatiir:  they are in the repos avail by the hardware-ddrivers menu item. For many cards
<ironfroggy> Dr_Willis: i think thats it, yes. I'm just trying to start X with the bare minimum to figure out what is crashing when i log in
<minimec> Hi. I want to get rid of that flash clicking problem on a 10.04 32bit system. I changed the flash plugin and use the official Adobe plugin. Still I have this annoying(!!!) flash click problem. Cannot give access to webcam for example. What to do?
<LinuxIsPain> if your sure you had the card selected and did not see a driver it must not be there
<tanaka> airtonix, cool. But does it support 3 displays (non-clone) simultaneously?
<airtonix> tanaka, yes.
<tanaka> airtonix, that's very cool
<Dr_Willis> ironfroggy:  use the xterm option in gdm. or make a .xinitrc or .xsession that just starts a xterm. or install some light window manager like icewm/fluxbox/flwm, or any of a dozen+ others.
<tanaka> airtonix, now I ask myself why nvidia cards still can't do that
<Alanatiir> Dr_Willis: How do you access that section of the repos?  I looked in there as well, found a "fglrx" driver, but it doesn't do anything to my laptop.  No visible changes, and no increased access to MMO-style games like Regnum Online.
<tanaka> airtonix, I mean, desktop video cards
<Dr_Willis> Alanatiir:  it all depends on your exact chipset to a great degree.. ati has dropped support for a lot of their older (and not so old) chipsets
<Dr_Willis> Alanatiir:  system -> admin -> hardware drivers
<kato> I can't copy a dvd to my hardrive
<Alanatiir> Dr_Willis: Nothing is listed in that area.  And when I do a sudo lshw to check my stats in that manner, I get told the integrated graphics card is: "Radeon X1200 Series"
<Dr_Willis> Alanatiir:  I dont use ati any more. so suggest checking the forums for that exact chipset.
<LinuxIsPain> alana: there is a pdf file that explains things the driver needs before you load it - I am dealing with that same issue now -
<LinuxIsPain> also- do we need to reboot after loading the driver
<ironfroggy> have there been any known problems with nvidia cards in 10.04?
<Dr_Willis> kato:  dd if=/dev/dvd of=dvdfile.iso bs=2048                 should make a image of it. :)
<ironfroggy> as in, locking up machines completely when X starts?
<raven> how to remove old kernels?
<airtonix> ironfroggy, there was/is an issue with plymouth and nvidia hardware drivers
<Alanatiir> LinuxIsPain: And that PDF was my first read on the subject, and it didn't make much sense to me.  As for rebooting, I've rebooted after every single thing I've done, drivers-wise.
<Dr_Willis> raven:  fire up synaptic, search/remove.
<Dr_Willis> raven:  http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17787/clean-up-the-new-ubuntu-grub2-boot-menu/
<wise_crypt> hardware is not always related to linux OSes its the kernel handle the job correct me if i'm wrong
<airtonix> wise_crypt, linux is the kernel.
<LinuxIsPain> ALana ok - sounds like we both have the same issue which must be a #1 issue
<LinuxIsPain> but still hard to resolve this
<wise_crypt> linux is not an oS just a kernel
<LinuxIsPain> No sense in running linux if we cant get the video card to work right
<Alanatiir> All I need is to install a simple driver...I had it done in 10 minutes in Hardy, but since I moved to Lucid and changed to a more modern laptop....nothing. :(
<wise_crypt> *OS
<ironfroggy> airtonix: plymouth?
<airtonix> wise_crypt, yes that is now the correct phrase you should repeat... do it five times.
<tanaka> Alanatiir, are u using 10.04?
<Alanatiir> tanaka: Yes.  10.04 LTS
<Dr_Willis> Alanatiir:  its possible its ati that dropped support for the card.
<tanaka> Alanatiir, whats the card?
<Alanatiir> Dr_Willis: But then fglrx should work, but it does not.
<airtonix> ironfroggy, the start up screen you see when turning your machine on... (it shows the two iconic pictures of a person and a keyboard in circles at the bottom of a purple screen)
<ironfroggy> airtonix: oh, that part works fine
<Alanatiir> tanaka: It's an integrated gfx: Radeon X1200 Series, according to lshw.
<Jork> hello guys. I tried to install java media framework and after install gives me following error: http://pastebin.ca/1889772. How can I fix this?
<Gordon_Gekko> Hello! I have a problem with my VGA connection on my laptop. I found that the solution is to disable the KMS. Does anyone know how to do that?
<wise_crypt> my kernel version is candela and it still have bug with intell video card
<Dr_Willis> Alanatiir:  err.. No.. if ati removed support in the fglrx driver.. it shouldent work.
<tanaka> Alanatiir, have you tried the open source radeon driver? It gives 3d acceleration.
<Alanatiir> tanaka: How can I try something that I do not know even exists? *laughs* Care to tell me where to obtain it?
<Dr_Willis> Alanatiir:  ati has been removeing support for a lot of cards from the fglrx drivers, the  Open sourced radeon/ati driver has been   getting worked on to support the cards..
<FallenAngel1> how can i update the firefox on ubuntu 10.04?
<Dr_Willis> Alanatiir:  its possible you allready are using the Open sourced driver..
<airtonix> FallenAngel1, investigate the use of PPA
<FallenAngel1> xmm
<tanaka> Alanatiir, you will need to edit your xorg.conf
<LinuxIsPain> Tanaka: WHat isf I do not have that file?
<LinuxIsPain> if
<kato> Dr_Willis, thanks, neat answer.
<tanaka> LinuxIsPain, You can run Xorg -configure (with sudo)
<Alanatiir> tanaka: I've been using Ubuntu for -maybe- a few months now.  Can you be more specific, so I don't end up having to clear off my root partition and do yet ANOTHER install of 10.04?
<LinuxIsPain> will try now-thanks
<ironfroggy> airtonix: problem i have now is that when i go to login, desktop starts to load then everything flickrs and the login manager comes back up. if i try a second time, it locks up.
<LinuxIsPain> Fatal server error:
<LinuxIsPain> Server is already active for display 0 - this is what I get
<matteo1990> Anyone knows witch is the best nvidia driver for vdpau?
<ironfroggy> airtonix: hear of anything like that?
<LinuxIsPain> seems to say I have Xorg but I cannot seem to find a config file
<FallenAngel1> airtonix:  i have to use a ppa to update it?
<Dr_Willis> matteo1990:  i saw where the latest (not in the repos) version has some updates to that area. but None of my cards support it. :)
<airtonix> ironfroggy, no.
<airtonix> FallenAngel1, yes.
<FallenAngel1> ok
<FallenAngel1> thnx
<tanaka> LinuxIsPain, create a new xorg.conf inside the folder /etc/X11 with this contents: http://pastebin.com/NSbAUV2F
<LinuxIsPain> will try now
<tanaka> LinuxIsPain, If you cant get X start after doing that
<tanaka> LinuxIsPain, just remove the xorg.conf file created
<tanaka> LinuxIsPain, or rename it
<LinuxIsPain> I am hust right cliking and creatg a basic blank text file right
<Dr_Willis> From what i am googling ATI dropped support for the X1200 about a year+ ago --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1471599  Ubuntu 10.4 and ATI X1200
<ssngir> there is no need to use xorg.conf at first...
<tanaka> ssngir, lol if you know how to solve this without using the xorg.conf, please tell me. Is it related to hal?
<elyos> r0ckst4r!!#
<Azarius> hello
<Dr_Willis> LinuxIsPain:  the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file May or may not exist. X auto-configures for the most part these days
<LinuxIsPain> Tanaka: Bear with me - how do I create that file
<jmknsd> does Ubuntu work on the i3 on chip graphics?
<Azarius> someone have a radeon with integrated driver?
<LinuxIsPain> Dr: Ok well I loaded a driver from the site - should it just work without a reboot?
<Dr_Willis> LinuxIsPain:  what was your video card?
<tanaka> Tanaka, ALT+F2, gnome-terminal, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vlt> !anyone | Azarius
<ubottu> Azarius: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Azarius> (and have trooble with 3D)
<Azarius> ok ubottu
<Azarius> sorry
<LinuxIsPain> Tanaka: Command not found
<wise_crypt> !xorg | LinuxIsPain
<ubottu> LinuxIsPain: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<tanaka> LinuxIsPain, which command did you run?
<Azarius> i have this message when i load a game which use 3D, "drmRadeonCmdBuffer: -12. Kernel failed to parse or rejected command stream. See dmesg for more info."
<LinuxIsPain>  sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Azarius> sorry for my poor english
<yubiao> 你好好啊！
<Takeasy> hey, yu
<Azarius> if anybody have an idea?
<Azarius> or have the same trooble
<vlt> !cn | yu
<ubottu> yu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<tanaka> Azarius, whats your card?
<ironfroggy> I'm getting an error "Failed to load module "glx"" but i havent included glx in my xorg.conf, so why is it trying to load it?
<Azarius> ati radeon xpress 200m
<Azarius> it's the first time i have this problem
<tanaka> lol god is this the ATI problem day?
<Dr_Willis> tanaka:  makes me glad i dumped ati 2 yrs ago
<Azarius> maybe
<Azarius> why?
<Takeasy> hi, guys
<Takeasy> i cannot login
<Dr_Willis> Azarius:  you are the 4th+ person to have ati issues in the last hr. :)
<Alanatiir> ATI needs to either support their hardware, or needs to open-source the older drivers for us.
<wise_crypt> tanaka: no everyday is xorg wireless day always hardware problem day lol
<Azarius> wow! in the last hr
<Takeasy> after i login, it keeps loading
<tanaka> Dr_Willis, I really like ATI. And I have an ATI IGP. But it's very recent so I can install fglrx without problems.
<Dr_Willis> Takeasy:  clarify what that means...
<Takeasy> i can only see the wallpaper
<Dr_Willis> Takeasy:  so  the desktop 'partially' loads, no panel, no icons, no nothing? no startup sound?
<FLJohn> Freaking npviewer not allowing hulu to work right
<Azarius> Dr_Willis, and you have found the origine of problem at all of the 4 persons?
<Dr_Willis> Azarius:  the common thread seems to be 'buying ati' :)
<Takeasy> Dr_Willis: right
<wise_crypt> tanaka: may be ubuntu has to make another channel named it ubuntu-hardware ;)
<niteye> how come the ubuntu official website recommends using the 32bit version and discourages the 64bit version for daily desktop usage?
<Azarius> lol
<Dr_Willis> Azarius:  and ati dropping support for their hardware from the fglrx drivers
<RadeonIssue> I am back - this is LinuxIsPain - it retsrated my X and now its worse than ever - I still have no propreitary drives showing up
<tanaka> wise_crypt, looool
<Azarius> do you think that i must change my video driver Dr_Willis ?
<Dr_Willis> niteye:  that gets asked about once a week. :) short answer. the site is old, and a little 'paranoid
<niteye> ah okay
<Dr_Willis> niteye:  that gets asked about once a week. :) short answer. the site is old, and a little 'paranoid'  in its suggestions.. Short answer.. USE 64bit if you can,.
<Dr_Willis> Azarius:  in theory the thing should default to the Open sourced driver automatically.
<tanaka> wise_crypt, loooool
<tanaka> wise_crypt, lol the "best" part is that I'm here because xorg.conf too
<Dr_Willis> niteye:  theres been bug reports filed to get that info changed. :)
<Azarius> i don't understand Dr_Willis sorry i don't speak english so good
<Dr_Willis> Azarius:  system should use the Open sourced ati driver If the card is not supported by the Closed source FGLRX driver.
<wise_crypt> quote from Dr_Willis message to me few weeks ago " configuring xorg is pain "
<tanaka> RadeonIssue, you won't have proprietary drivers running
<RadeonIssue> Lets go backwards: For the ultra COMMON Dell Optiplex 320 with a Radeon X200 integreated video card, what build or driver will make XUbuntu wok like a normal windows PC?
<Azarius> is it a pain to change to closed driver? Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> wise_crypt:  :)  it can be.  but compared to how it was say.. 5+ yrs ago.. now a days.. its much easier.
<wise_crypt> Dr_Willis: lol
<Dr_Willis> Azarius:  thats the core of the issue. The closed sourced drivers only support SOME cards.
<kana_> test
<tanaka> RadeonIssue, if you don't need 3d acceleration. Vesa probably you work
<Dr_Willis> Azarius:  so what was your ati video card?
<RadeonIssue> Tanaka how can I test if the card is supported - it seems to run choppy
<Azarius> Dr_Willis, ati radeon Xpress 200m
<Alanatiir> And if we need 3d acceleration?
<tanaka> RadeonIssue, supported by what?
<Dr_Willis> Azarius:  that is so old.. i doubt if its in the fglrx driver.. does the system work at all? just slow? what exactly?
<ironfroggy> i fixed my issue, but can someone tell me why i need the nvidia-current package when I'm using the vesa drivers?
<RadeonIssue> Azarius sounds like we are running the same or very close - how do you get it workng
<civixier> Hi! I have an xbox connected to the PC via a crossover cable. I want it to be able to connect to the internet from my computer. Bridge the internet connection if you will. How do I do that?
<niteye> ah i also have driver issues with my ATI, using the vesa driver i can't achieve my monitor's native resolution, with the ATI propriatery driver draggign windows is very slow and nospecial effects work
<Dr_Willis> !ics | civixier
<ubottu> civixier: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<civixier> Dr_Willis: Thanks!
<Azarius> Dr_Willis, my system work at all, 0 problem since 4 years i installed ubuntu
<Azarius> it's the first time
<tanaka> Alanatiir, if you need 3D you will 1) Use a older version of X to use an older version of fglrx OR 2) use the open source driver
<Dr_Willis> Azarius:   it has worked 'ok' in 10.04 and just today started having problems?  or worked OK in older versions of ubuntu? and under 10.04 has issues..?
<Azarius> RadeonIssue : i don't have make any change to the system for my video card
<RadeonIssue> Is XBUNTU really better on slow hardware than say LINT?
<Dr_Willis> RadeonIssue:  whats LINT?
<RadeonIssue> MINT
<RadeonIssue> hahah lint
<sam_> has anyone had the issue with a broadcom network card that on the first install they can connect to the internet,(wireless) but on the second boot they cannot see networks anymore? this also happened with linux mint
<Dr_Willis> RadeonIssue:  Mint uses 'gnome' last i checked..
<sam_> specifically
<sam_> the first install they can connect to the internet,(wireless) but on the second boot they cann
<sam_> wait
<sam_> lol lspci
<Azarius> Dr_Willis, i have trooble since i play to "ennemy territory" when i load it, it crash and telle this error
<Azarius> tell*
<Dr_Willis> RadeonIssue:  xubuntu is luighter then gnome, lubuntu is lighter then xubuntu,
<sam_> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<anodesni> Alanatiir, you can download the 10.6 drivers from ati.com, just follow the script, it's easy (don't make package, just use the script)
<Dr_Willis> Azarius:  so the Only issue is that  one game? or other games also?
<RadeonIssue> I am just trying to run this Radeon right - I dont care what distro -
<Azarius> it not crashing at each time with this error, on 10 launch, i have 4 or 5 errors
<sam_> so has anyone had my issue? i find it highly unusua;
<sam_> unusual*
<FLJohn> what is wrong same
<FLJohn> Sam
<Azarius> i have this problem with all games which use 3D
<Azarius> (like tuxkart)
<tanaka> Azarius, is it crashing only with enemy territory?
<Azarius> negative
<tanaka> Azarius, oh ko
<sam_>  has anyone had the issue with a broadcom network card that on the first install they can connect to the internet,(wireless) but on the second boot they cannot see networks anymore? this also happened with linux mint
<RadeonIssue> is it safe to say lInux on the desktop is seriously handicapped
<sam_> @ FLJohn
<sam_> not really, i run arch on my dektop
<sam_> it is much harder to use than ubuntu
<sam_> but nice and lightweight
<RadeonIssue> I have never run a linux distro without some major issue
<RadeonIssue> on any machine
<tanaka> RadeonIssue, you and Azarius just didn't get lucky because your driver isnt being anymore supported by ati
<RadeonIssue> but maybe I did not have 2 weeks to search forusm and chat rooms?
<FLJohn> I can not watch hulu anymore
<sam_> why FLJohn?
<Dr_Willis> RadeonIssue:  i can say the same thing about windows.. actually i can say the same thing with about every pc/computer ive owned in the last 30+ yrs. :)
<tanaka> RadeonIssue, with a supported videocard you should have everything working with 2 clicks
<RadeonIssue> i thought his was working
<FLJohn> having problems with Flash
<sam_> oh
<anodesni> RadeonIssue, it is safe to say that 3rd party linux support is seriously handicapped
<sam_> new version of chrome comes built in with flash
<Azarius> sam_, i have a broadcom net controller, and i don't have any problem with it
<RadeonIssue> agree
<Azarius> since i installed ubuntu
<sam_> really?
<Azarius> really
<RadeonIssue> but that does indeed make the desktop handicapped-
<sam_> my model is Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<FLJohn> @sam I am absolutely fed up with things working then not working with this system.
<sam_> trust me, its worse on arch
<BluesKaj> howdy
<sam_> ubuntu is nice
<FLJohn> No variables change but out of no where things do not work
<RadeonIssue> without starting a war - if I look at and use Windows 7 vs even Ubuntu - there is just no comparing sped and reliabilty
<sam_> Ubuntu > windows 7
<Azarius> sam_, goto system > administration > and search for : peripherics driver
<RadeonIssue> Windows 7 is light years head
<anodesni> Ubuntu >> windows 7
<FLJohn> I like ubuntu but there seems to be quirky crap with it.
<Azarius> you will see "broadcom  STA...."
<ZykoticK9> RadeonIssue, LOL "your funny"
<RadeonIssue> wish it was not that way - wish this would work
<Azarius> active it
<bazhang> RadeonIssue, lets get back on topic
<Azarius> Dr_Willis, so i have no way to resolve my problem?
<Alanatiir> How do I either get the open source drives for my integrated ATI Radeon card, or a workable closed source driver that will permit me to play MMOs?
<sam_> azarius, i accidentally disconnected
<RadeonIssue> Zyko - Win  works - on all my machines - every year I load different Linux versions and the end result is always the same - wasted time
<sam_> what did you say?
<Azarius> sam_, goto system > administration > and search for : peripherics driver
<Azarius> you will see "broadcom  STA...."
<Azarius> active it
<magicianlord> the open source ati drivers are already installed
<ZykoticK9> RadeonIssue, "if windows is your answer, you didn't understand the question" ;)
<Dr_Willis> Azarius:   The card is not supported by the fglrx drivers.. so 3d performace will not be that great.. of course the x200m never was a very powerfull 3d card.
<Azarius> it support your card sam_
<anodesni> RadeonIssue, what are you doing here then, wasting more time (and also our time)?
<sam_> lol i tried this, but alright
<sam_> i will try again
<sam_> and im on 64 bit, just sayin
<magicianlord> i dont recommend installing ATI drivers
<Azarius> Dr_Willis, performance of my card isn't very important. I just want it works at well
<sam_> its already activated....thats funny
<magicianlord> they always give me a ton of problems withbasic functions
<Azarius> without this fu***** error
<bazhang> Azarius, watch the languae
<Azarius> i say : ****
<Azarius> :(
<Azarius> sorry
<sam_> i think the open source driver worked alright when i try livecd on any one
<bazhang> Azarius, obfuscated swearing is still swearing
<sam_> but now its just..GONE
<Azarius> yes sorry
<RadeonIssue> ano: trying again to understand why people are dealing with this.  Trying to "get it".
<arunkumar413> how to change  the DNS severs of my google chrome
<Azarius> do you have avticate it sam_ ?
<sam_> nope
<sam_> it was activated
<Azarius> (you'll see a red circle)
<dowxp> hi, is there a way to make dhcp bind to the right adapter? i have two adapters and it is listening on the wrong one.
<sam_> but my open source one disappeared after i activated this one
<BluesKaj> RadeonIssue, it's a conspiracy !
<ChogyDan> arunkumar413: you just change your DNS in general
<Azarius> Dr_Willis, what can i do? desactivate some option in the game? which?
<arunkumar413> ChogyDan: i want open dns
<RadeonIssue> Seriously, the L desktop seems to be so much trouble.  I agree that Linux servers seem to have a hold on the world, but it must be due to hardware complainace - perhaps the desktop will just never make it
<bazhang> !ot | RadeonIssue
<arunkumar413> ChogyDan,what is the opn dns address
<ubottu> RadeonIssue: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<RadeonIssue> ok
<Dr_Willis> Azarius:  no idea. thats an old game.. on an old card..
<Azarius> okay Dr_Willis thanks you
<sam_> hey doc, u know anything on my issue?
<ChogyDan> arunkumar413: you should look at the opendns website, they have directions
<Azarius> use the proprietary driver sam_
<sam_> i did
<sam_> that why its not working
<sam_> and when i install opensource
<sam_> or try to, it says its not suppored on 64 bit
<Azarius> have you tested with ndiswrapper?
<sam_> err...i think
<BluesKaj> arunkumar413, or google dns, primary 8.8.8.8, secondary 8.8.4.4
<sam_> i needed to give it the windows drievr right?
<sam_> and run it in ndis?
<arunkumar413> ChogyDan: i cant find any dns option in network tools
<Azarius> sam_, you tell with open source and proprietary (develloped by ubuntu programmers) driver is'nt working
<Azarius> so try to install ndis
<magicianlord> eww
<sam_> it comes with ubuntu
<sam_> but aight
<Azarius> i don't understand your problem, i have the same card, and no problem with integrated driver
<tanaka> Azarius, do you know if your card is a R300/R400 or R500 card?
<Azarius> are you sure that you have follow the right instruction to use it?
<olvap> hi, i download and install a library with make install. how could i unistall it now?
<Azarius> i look tanka wait please
<ChogyDan> arunkumar413: https://store.opendns.com/setup/operatingsystem/ubuntu
<BluesKaj> arunkumar413, , normally those settings would be set in your router , instead of auto-dns choose manual then enter the numbers
<magicianlord> you just compile the driver. its not hard
<Azarius> i will found it in lspci tanaka ?
<magicianlord> you have ot have kernel headers installed and base-devel tools
<tanaka> Azarius, maybe. Give it a try
<tanaka> Azarius, lspci | grep VGA
<magicianlord> then you run some commands to create adriver and then insert it to boot at startup
<Azarius> i see "ATI technologies Inc RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200M] tanaka
<yoyoned> olvap: depends.  Sometimes you can make uninstall from the source directory
<sam_> wait, so to install a tarball, once i extract i do ./configure
<sam_> mak
<sam_> make
<sam_> and then make install
<FloodBot4> sam_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot2> sam_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> sam_  sudo make uninstall
<yoyoned> sam_: what are you trying to install
<arunkumar413> BluesKaj: where is this router.I'm presently suing google dns
<sam_> broadcom drivers (again)
<sam_> their site has linux driver
<wise_crypt> !broadcom ! sam
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Azarius> it should be a R400 tanaka (rs482)?
<arunkumar413> ChogyDan: i fort to tell u,i'm using wvdial not the network manager
<magicianlord> what's better: epiphany-webkit or firefox
<tanaka> Azarius, that's want I wanna discover
<zamba> how do i connect my laptop to a tv using hdmi?
<wise_crypt> sam_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<tanaka> Azarius, because if it is R400, you can use Gallium 3D driver
<zamba> !hdmi
<Azarius> okay i search on google if rs482 is : "R4003
<tanaka> Azarius, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1451727
<Azarius> r400*
<MohammadAG> o/ everyone, made an Ubuntu 9.10 image for maemo (N900 to be more specific), but I'm getting There is a problem with the configuration server (/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check2 exited with status 256), any suggestions?
<VCoolio> magicianlord: depends on what you need; epiphany is faster but less add-ons; recent webkit has more html5 support atm
<Azarius> ok thks tanka, i go to see it
<arunkumar413> ChogyDan: i think by default chrome is using google DNS
<magicianlord> VCoolio: i like webkit for speed, but it still cannot log into https sites like wifi cafes. is this being fixed?
<ChogyDan> arunkumar413: your web browser doesn't pick the dns, the OS does
<magicianlord> is epiphany based on the same curent code as chromium?
<Azarius> tanaka : "The Radeon Xpress 200M (RS482) chipset is an upgrade to the RS480 chipset"
<arunkumar413> ChogyDan: i havent setup any DNS
<arunkumar413> ChogyDan: may the DNS setup by the service provided is being used
<cloversg> do any of you know why 10.04 amd64 tends to hang intermittently when disk transfers are being done?
<VCoolio> magicianlord: no idea, didn't know about the issue, mine works; chromium is something different
<tanaka> Azarius, you can google to check which cards gallium 3d driver supports
<magicianlord> VCoolio: is your epiphany webkit based?
<magicianlord> the only ones were gecko
<cloversg> anyone has the same problem, the intermittency occurs when transferring large files from one drive to another
<VCoolio> magicianlord: I tried an https with midori
<|BL4CK-V1RUZ|> i need a help
<|BL4CK-V1RUZ|> anybody can help me
<Azarius> tanaka, i have lokk it, and see what kind of opengl i have, and it ios R300
<Azarius> is*
<bazhang> |BL4CK-V1RUZ|, ask a question then
<arunkumar413> ChogyDan: plz
<Azarius> MRI R300 project, exactly
<tanaka> Azarius, if your card is R300 looks like gallium will work
<|BL4CK-V1RUZ|> how to change mac address via terminal
<bolt2nut> hi
<sebsebseb> HI
<airtonix> !info macchanger
<ubottu> macchanger (source: macchanger): utility for manipulating the MAC address of network interfaces. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.0-6 (lucid), package size 86 kB, installed size 316 kB
<|BL4CK-V1RUZ|> i wanna hack wifi
<airtonix> !ot | |BL4CK-V1RUZ|
<|BL4CK-V1RUZ|> i wanna crack wpa key
<ubottu> |BL4CK-V1RUZ|: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Azarius> ok tanaka thk a lot, last question : if gallium doesn't work properlly, is it easy to go back ?
<Azarius> (uninstall it?)
<arunkumar413> ChogyDan: i am using wvdial to connect to net. How to change the DNS
<ChogyDan> arunkumar413: I dunno, have you tried searching the net for a guide?
<bazhang> |BL4CK-V1RUZ|, that's not supported here. Please stop
<d2dchat> this might be out of the scope of this channel but, I have ubuntu running in virtualbox on my windows 7 machine... and I want to be able to access localhost from my ubuntu instance
<arunkumar413> ChogyDan: ya
<tanaka> Azarius, I really cant answer your question cause have never used it. But looking at the link that I have sent you, looks like you will just need to install some packages from synaptic so, looks like it will be easy yes if you need to uninstall.
<airtonix> d2dchat, define localhost
<d2dchat> I tried typing in the ip address I found in ifconfig -a inside of my ubuntu box which is 10.0.2.15
<Aidar-Nagato> hi, i need to control input and output of netcat in my bash script, i tried "`func1` | nc | `funct2`", but i don't know how to send more than one request, is there other ways? i asked at #bash, but i didn't get answer
<d2dchat> and that didn't work
<Azarius> all right tanaka, thanks you a lot
<d2dchat> airtonix, when I type localhost on my ubuntu instance into a browser.. it hits apache on port 80
<tanaka> Azarius, np
<Azarius> really, thanks
<airtonix> d2dchat, apache running on the guest system you mean ?
<d2dchat> yes
<Azarius> i test with gallium and send you a report
<Azarius> :)
<airtonix> d2dchat, and you expected it to hit port 80 on your host system  ?
<tanaka> Azarius, ok good lucky
<d2dchat> ideally I'd like to be able to hit any port
<Azarius> yes, thks :)
<magicianlord> hmm
<d2dchat> so if  I did 10.0.2.15:8000
<magicianlord> chromium isnt launching
<d2dchat> it would route likewise
<xsaiddx> hello guys  i've installed speed dreams but it doesnt start how can i find out if ineed to install any driver card thanks
<magicianlord> wonder wh
<airtonix> d2dchat, because that ip you just mentioned is the ip of your guest system as seen from inside the virtualised lan ... not your host system.
<ChogyDan> arunkumar413: did you try this page?  http://chanux.wordpress.com/2009/03/23/static-dns-with-wvdial/
<d2dchat> airtonix, ah I see, how do I find outside? ipconfig in windows?
<airtonix> d2dchat, the ip of the virtual router that separates your host and the guest lan is 10.0.2.2
<d2dchat> airtonix, I tried 10.0.2.2 as wel and that didn't do anything either :(
<airtonix> d2dchat, yes that would be one way... but windows does not show the vbox device in network places right ?
<VCoolio> magicianlord: epiphany works for me too, epiphany 2.30.2 with webkit 1.2.1-1
<why> lol guys i feel like an idiot, all i had to do was un install some open source drivers and re install these
<why> i <3 readme
<d2dchat> airtonix, I see something called VirtualBox Host-Only Network
<d2dchat> airtonix, under network connections.. does that count?
<airtonix> d2dchat, you need to set your guest system to use NAT
<VCoolio> magicianlord: check terminal output for useful errors
<magicianlord> VCoolio: but is this from a cafe for example, or you just tried https. it needs to be a site that requires logon to get net access in the first place
<serilbye> hello
<airtonix> d2dchat, so 1) power it off (don't perform a snapshot) 2) edit the settings of the network device 3) change it to NAT
<d2dchat> When I click devices -> Network adapters... within the virtualbox program
<VCoolio> magicianlord: I just tried a site with https and login, not for net access
<d2dchat> it says adapter 1
<d2dchat> attached to NAT
<magicianlord> ok VCoolio, might be different
<d2dchat> airtonix, is that not the same?
<rashd7_> how to mount bsd partition in ubuntu
<airtonix> d2dchat, ok. when you power it up. is it able to ping google.com ?
<d2dchat> yes
<d2dchat> I didn't shut it down, it's been able to surf the web fine
<airtonix> d2dchat, cehck the firewall settings you might have running on the host system
<d2dchat> airtonix, I was just going to ask that
<k_sz> @ anodesni : thx for your help > i just reboot the pc after havig fixed swapiness > seems to be ok for the moment (lets see in 2 days without reboot ;) )
<d2dchat> airtonix, have any experience with COMODO ? :)
<airtonix> d2dchat, i would also use nmap from the guest and scan the 10.0.2.2
<airtonix> d2dchat, yes it's ok
<airtonix> d2dchat, i forget the exact procedure to open ports though
<d2dchat> airtonix, never used nmap, what do I do? Also, how do I know if COMODO is blocking 10.0.2.2?
<droes> Are there any decent overclock tools available for Linux? My BIOS is locked, so I'm looking for something that can set my fsb
<airtonix> d2dchat, in your guest : sudo apt-get install nmap zenmap
<erUSUL> d2dchat: use the zenmap GUI
<airtonix> d2dchat, report back when you have zenmap open and ready to fire
<k_sz> bye all
<willson> hello
<erUSUL> droes: no that i know of.
<droes> bummer, thanks anyway erusul
<d2dchat> airtonix, hmm says I'm trying to run zenmap as a non-root user... is that a problem?
<droes> I assume you can't do this through CLI either?
<cafree> Is there a command line unzip tool that has an auto-rename option if a file with the given name already exists?  Can't seem to do that with unzip
<airtonix> d2dchat, 1) alt + f2 2) type : gksudo zenmap
<airtonix> d2dchat, or gksudo zenmap from a terminal window
<d2dchat> airtonix, there we go :)
<willson> 群里有中国人没？
<bazhang> !cn | willson
<ubottu> willson: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<steffan> if the password on the only sudoers user is accidently disabled. how can it be re-enabled if nobody else has access too sudo?
<airtonix> d2dchat, ok 1) top left text field you put : 10.0.2.2 2) top right field select intensive scan
<airtonix> d2dchat, then hit scan
<d2dchat> airtonix, https://gist.github.com/bf0ac2fbc0007bb1cc03
<airtonix> d2dchat, ok so in firefox on the guest what happens when you visit : http://10.0.2.2:80
<droes> Are there any decent overclock tools available for Linux? My BIOS is locked, so I'm looking for something that can set my fsb.
<d2dchat> airtonix, using chrome, is that an issue? :)
<airtonix> d2dchat, i wouldn't think so
<d2dchat> airtonix, says oops! This link appears to be broken
<aurilliance> ok - I edited "/etc/default/grub" and then ran "sudo update-grub" but my /boot/grub/grub.cfg isn't being changed at all... why is that?
<airtonix> d2dchat, (i also assume you have a correctly configured apache server running on your host ? )
<d2dchat> airtonix, yes, when I visit localhost, it hits my application
<irenicus09> hello guys anyone there ?
<imi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/597931 -- do you know anything about this bug? how can it be resolved
<imi> ?
<magicianlord> we're here, money
<d2dchat> *:80 is what it's set to recognize
<airtonix> d2dchat, same when you visit 10.0.2.2 from host ?
<irenicus09> I've been having some problem with HD Video playback
<aurilliance> irenicus09, only 1400 of us
<aurilliance> ;)
<d2dchat> airtonix, yes, even with port omitted, it still doesn't bring up 10.0.2.2
<stercor> How do I log off a user from the command line?
<erUSUL> stercor: run « exit » ?
<stercor> Without using a password.
<magicianlord> openbox --exit
<airtonix> d2dchat, i think i remember reading about port forwarding requires the use of a vbox cli tool
<magicianlord> without password, you have to eit the sudoers file
<aurilliance> How do I re-generate a new /boot/grub/grub.cfg, taking settings from /etc/default/grub ?? thanks
<airtonix> d2dchat, although im not sure its necessary
<erUSUL> aurilliance: sudo update-grub
<irenicus09> anyone can help advice me on how to fix choppy HD video playback?
<aurilliance> erUSUL, that's not working for me - it isn't generated at all
<aurilliance> erUSUL, although it says it worked...
<irenicus09> I've an NVidia Quadro 140NVS graphics card :|
<stercor> I'm the administrator; I'd like to terminate other user's sessions.
<erUSUL> aurilliance: paste the output of the command in apastebin
<d2dchat> airtonix, :( lol
<erUSUL> !paste | aurilliance
<ubottu> aurilliance: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<airtonix> d2dchat, was that an intensive sacn using zenmap ?
<stercor> Like when my children forget to log off.
<d2dchat> I dunno even where the CLI would be
<erUSUL> stercor: kill all the users processes ?
<airtonix> d2dchat, seems to be missing information
<stercor> erUSUL: too error prone.
<d2dchat> airtonix, it was an intense scan without any extras
<aurilliance> erUSUL, http://pastebin.com/Lix1iwSv thanks
<stercor> Something like a "kick off" command.
<d2dchat> airtonix, there is an intense scan option with all TCP ports
<jay_> Hey all, I tried updating flash through synaptic, it froze up halfway through, wouldn't re-open. I restarted mt comp, tried synaptic, said I had to run a dpkg--configure-a , I did, now terminal is stuck on it. How can I clear this up?
<d2dchat> airtonix, and an intense scan + UDP
<airtonix> d2dchat, it's been a really long time since i've bothered to use windows as a vbox host
<d2dchat> airtonix, o crap
<d2dchat> holdddd on
<erUSUL> aurilliance: you have both grub1 and grub2 installed.... « sudo update-grub2 »
<matteo1990> anyone knows the command to start playing a film with mplayer with vdpau?
<airtonix> d2dchat, yeah one of the extras it does is tests the port for reply data... on a http server port it would elicit a http server response
<d2dchat> airtonix, https://gist.github.com/bf0ac2fbc0007bb1cc03
<erUSUL> aurilliance: if you really use grub2 i recomend to remove grub1
<Oer> jay_, did you use 'sudo' ?? > sudo dpkg --configure -a
<magicianlord> Does anyone know why the Gnome power manager ignores the setting to shutdown the computer when the battery is low, but this works in xfce?
<aurilliance> erUSUL, I didn't even know I had both :S Ill try grub2 then
<erUSUL> aurilliance: sudo update-grub2 should work... but to make sudo update-grub == sudo update-grub2 remove grub1
<irenicus09> NEED HELP: Choppy HD Video playback :(
<d2dchat> airtonix, did the extra stuff help?
<airtonix> d2dchat, ok so from your guest system open a file browser and press ctrl + l
<aurilliance> erUSUL, sudo: update-grub2: command not found ?
<jay_> hmmm, got an error in term, now synaptic is running
<airtonix> d2dchat, then in the text field type : smb://10.0.2.2
<erUSUL> aurilliance: :/ weird setup you have there ... what are you using grub2 or grub1 ?
<d2dchat> airtonix, Could not display "smb:///10.0.2.2".
<airtonix> d2dchat, ok.
<d2dchat> airtonix, Error: Failed to retrieve share list from server
<d2dchat> Please select another viewer and try again.
<kay> hey guys, need some help with the install of songbird?
<aurilliance> erUSUL, how can I check? I don't know ;/
<aurilliance> erUSUL, thanks for the help mate - appreciate it
<airtonix> d2dchat, check you only have two / not three
<d2dchat> airtonix, two which?
<airtonix> two slashes. you reported just now to me you had three
<perlmonkey2> There wouldn't happen to be an easy way to switch ubuntu to 'tiny metered internet' usage?  Like a switch to turn off all services which use lots of internet?
<stercor> irenicus09: mplayer is small.
<erUSUL> aurilliance: what version of ubuntu do you have? fresh install or upgraded ?
<d2dchat> airtonix, ah good call
<irenicus09> stercor: ya I know, playback choppy in vlc, mplayer, smplayer, etc -.-
<matteo1990> anyone knows the command to start playing a film with mplayer with vdpau?
<d2dchat> airtonix, password required for 10.0.2.2
<airtonix> d2dchat, i assume it should work because on line 104 of your last gist shows that it can communicate with services on your host
<erUSUL> matteo1990: mplayer -vo vdpau file.avi
<stercor> irenicus09: then I'm out of ideas... :(
<d2dchat> username: lance
<d2dchat> domain: WORKGROUP
<irenicus09> stercor: choppy as in video skips & hangs for a few sec but audio playback is smooth
<d2dchat> airtonix, which password is it?
<aurilliance> erUSUL, a 9.04 *netbook edition* upgraded to 10.04 netbook and then hacked back to desktop revision
<d2dchat> guest ?
<d2dchat> or host?
<aurilliance> erUSUL, so yes, a weird setup
<airtonix> d2dchat, its the password you use to loginto windows i think
<d2dchat> airtonix, should I have it remember?
<airtonix> d2dchat, not for now
<stercor> Where is my personal startup file?  I don't want evolution to start.
<erUSUL> aurilliance: so you probably are using grub1 ... why is that you have /etc/default/grub ?
<d2dchat> airtonix, ok I see ADMIN$ C$ and Users
<irenicus09> anyone knows how to check whether you're running closed/open sourced version of NVIDIA driver?
<aurilliance> erUSUL, I was editing /etc/default/grub to try and make my touchscreen work as per a forum post by someone (it already existed though)
<airtonix> d2dchat, it doesn't really matter though, because that fact that its asking for authentication means that your guest can communicate with server processes on your host. so there is something up with your apache config on your host
<matteo1990> erUSUL, If i use this command i get 50% CPu usage, using smplayer(with vdpau checked) i stay around the 5% i thought this wasn't the correct command
<airtonix> d2dchat, i would check that your apache config is set to listen to all interfaces and not just the real network card on your machine
<erUSUL> matteo1990: see what mplayer said in the console maybe it couldn't initializate vdapu and fall back to plain x11
<irenicus09> btw, I didn't have any video playback issues on Sebayon linux for some weird reason
<lui> does anyone know a program to simulate loudspeakers on ubuntu?
<airtonix> d2dchat, i'm not familiar with the variation of apache you might be using on windows but default of apache server in ubuntu is that it listens for http requests on port 80 from any interface
<d2dchat> I'm only using apache under ubuntu
<erUSUL> aurilliance: dunno if you want to use grub2 make sure you have grub-pc installed. if you want to continue using grub1 then modify /boot/grub/menu.lst and not /etc/default/grub
<airtonix> d2dchat, well. there. i thought you had apache running on windows too.
<d2dchat> nope
<airtonix> d2dchat, which leads me to ask : what is the problem you are having if it isn't that you can't connect to your host ?
<d2dchat> airtonix, that is blasphemy ;)
<d2dchat> airtonix, I want to access my virtualbox's apache from windows
<cloversg> any idea why I am getting intermittent response from 10.04 when I copy files from one drive to another?
<airtonix> ah
<kay> my Xchat is always crashing down as soon as i open more than 1 channel...can anybody help?
<cloversg> anyone want to venture any guesses that I can work on
<aurilliance> erUSUL, thanks for the help - looks like I'd better sort out my grub setup before I go any further (or try restarting :S)
<matteo1990> erUSUL, This one seems to work, what is -vc?  mplayer -vo vdpau -vc ffh264vdpau path/to/file
<Bookman> I have a toshiba A10 with an intel graphics chipset and am getting a black screen of death upon bootup of a freshly updated Ubuntu10.04.  I've tried searching for solutions, but the only ones I find are ones that require a CD and reinstall.  My CD drive died some time ago.  Any other solutions?
<erUSUL> cloversg: define "intermittent response"
<magicianlord> do you recommend epiphany or firefox??
<switch10_> cloversg: a network drive?
<erUSUL> matteo1990: dunno. man mplayer ?
<airtonix> d2dchat, it should work. let me ask this question i asked before : from windows in a browser what happens when you visit http://10.0.2.2
<cloversg> erUSUL, stops responding for 1-2 secs screens turn dark
<cloversg> switch10_ Nope 2 SATA drives using XLS
<thune3> matteo1990: right. you need -vc option. see for options:  mplayer -vc help | grep vdpau
<d2dchat> airtonix, it hangs for a bit in chrome and then says Oops! Google Chrome cannot connect to 10.0.2.2
<aurilliance> q: how can I check what version of grub I am using (ie, grub1 or grub2?). grub-install -v reports "grub-install (GNU GRUB 0.97)"
<cloversg> I have a similar setup using 8.04 and it does not happen, 8.04 (x86), 10.04 (amd64)
<switch10_> cloversg: are you using mv, cp, rsync, drag and drop??
<airtonix> d2dchat, ok i do indeed think you need to do port forwarding with vbox cli tools on windows (since it just a router configuration that is getting in the wy)
<LjL> lui, what do you mean simulate loudspeakers?
<cloversg> switch10_ Drag and drop via Nautilus
<cloversg> btw can't see anything heavy using top
<erUSUL> LjL: he wanted to install http://gspeakers.sourceforge.net/ <<<
<lui> a program that gives you the frequency response of a loudspeaker using thiele&small parameters
<cloversg> also using hexcore AMD.  when more than 1 process using drives start, it slows down transfers
<airtonix> d2dchat, im not sure how relevant the information here is but this is the general thing to do (from your host ) http://mydebian.blogdns.org/?p=111
<cloversg> any ideas where I should be looking at?
<lui> erUSUL yeah, I couldn't get it working though..  "make" resulted in an error
<LjL> erUSUL: oh. weird stuff
<aurilliance> q: how can I check what version of grub I am using (ie, grub1 or grub2?). grub-install -v reports "grub-install (GNU GRUB 0.97)"
<aurilliance> ^ is that "legacy grub?"
<airtonix> d2dchat, http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/12/17/configure-port-forwarding-to-a-virtualbox-guest-os/
<erUSUL> cloversg: something in dmesg ? or in the logs ? /var/log/messages /var/log/syslog ?
<airtonix> d2dchat, i think that last link is more relevant
<erUSUL> aurilliance: 0.97 ~ grub1
<cloversg> nothing in the logs erUSUL , thought It might be lookaheads, but nothing like that
<erUSUL> lui: you installed he required libs / programs ?
<magicianlord> what is the keyboard shortcut in Gnome to minimize all windows?
 * aurilliance reinstalls grub :/
<d2dchat> airtonix, thx! I will read
<erUSUL> cloversg: only happens with nautilus? cp or rsync or other methods of moving copying did not fail ?
<airtonix> d2dchat, just remember virtualbox has changed a bit since two years ago so it might actually be alot simplier than explained in those pages
<lui> erUSUL: yes I think so, ./configure seemed to work fine, but this is what I got when I tried make: /bin/bash: ../depcomp: No such file or directory
<erUSUL> :/
<cloversg> not on cp.  didn't try rsync yet.  Only happens when transfering from one drive to another
<airtonix> d2dchat, http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/tech-tip-port-forwarding-virtualbox-vboxmanage
<switch10_> cloversg: it does not freeze via cp?
<erUSUL> cloversg: well there is not much info to figure out what may be wrong ...
<cloversg> switch10 let me try that again
<airtonix> d2dchat, it seems that you need to make your apache server listen on a port higher than 1024 so that you can port forward without crashing the guest on startup (port forwarding ports below 1024 without root access will crash the guest)
<switch10_> cloversg: is it one file in particular?
<tanaka> Does someone knows how to force X server to not ignore "Device" tags (ie: Option "Device" "/dev/input/mouse5")
<switch10_> cloversg: if so, try renaming it.
<d2dchat> airtonix, do I need to shutdown the guest OS to access CLI?
<aurilliance> q: My grub setup is possible quite warped (2 versions simultaneously installed). How can I completely remove grub from my system? "sudo apt-get purge grub-common grub-pc"? thanks
<Jaker> im Russian
<Bookman> Ok, I managed to get my Toshiba A10 to boot into Rescue Mode and then Low Graphics mode.  Now, is there a proper fix available for the Intel Graphics chips black screen problem?
<aurilliance> Jaker, #ubuntu-ru ?
<coolstacy> hi to all.
<cloversg> switch10, nope not one file , transferring files all day but files are large approx 200Mb~500Mb
<aurilliance> coolstacy, hi
<airtonix> d2dchat, i think so , yes.
<coolstacy> any tool to make a movie.
<cloversg> used not to have any problems, however, if I start a 2nd transfer it slows considerably
<airtonix> d2dchat, although i wouldn't really know.
<coolstacy> aurilliance:hi
<aurilliance> coolstacy, http://techcityinc.com/2009/02/04/top-10-free-video-editors-for-ubuntu-linux/
<Jaker>  #ubuntu-ru   disconect
<d2dchat> airtonix, ;) We're creeping out of scope hehe
<coolstacy> aurilliance: thanks,looking after it.
<cloversg> switch10- Nope do problems with cp, looks like it might be Nautilus
<cloversg> sorry do== no
<aurilliance> q: My grub setup is possible quite warped (2 versions simultaneously installed). How can I completely remove grub from my system? "sudo apt-get purge grub-common grub-pc"? thanks
<switch10_> cloversg: yes, using the gui to move files is not the best option.  you will move more, faster with the command line.
<erUSUL> aurilliance: do you have grub-pc installed to begin with ?
<cloversg> Switch10 agreed but, most convenient with drag and drop sometimes
<aurilliance> erUSUL, lol, not anymore :P
<aurilliance> I'm just going to install grub-2 from scratch and reboot, fingers crossed...
<erUSUL> aurilliance: installing that package will let you migrate to using grub2
<aurilliance> ok
<switch10_> cloversg: have you tried midnight commander
<switch10_> ?
<aurilliance> erUSUL, installing now
<airtonix> d2dchat, good luck
<cloversg> switch10_, yes, but not very comfortable with MC, nautilus is more intuitive.  Have no problems on the older machine
<cloversg> this intermittent-ness comes and goes even when unzipping files like now, didn't have any earlier problems
<aurilliance> erUSUL, looks like grub-pc fixed my issues! Thanks for your support!
<erUSUL> aurilliance: no problem
<airtonix> cloversg, have you tried with pcmanfm or thunar ?
<erUSUL> cloversg: lloks like maybe your hard disk is having issues.. but if that's the case then something should appear in dmesg
<erUSUL> cloversg: i/o errors of some kind
<cloversg> erUSUL, I thought so, so did a XFS_check, but not having any bad results
<airtonix> erUSUL, would palimpset help diagnose that ?
<MikeSee> Hello, i'm trying to install ubuntu-server (recent, 32-bit) in virtualbox on linuxmint, but when i select english and "install ubuntu server" it goes to a black screen and a terminal style cursor in the top left and does nothing more... i dont think that is normal... any ideas?
<airtonix> !variants | MikeSee
<ubottu> MikeSee: !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu
<airtonix> MikeSee, others are not supported here
<erUSUL> airtonix: palimpset only reports SMART data... could be a kernel bug or a loose sata cable ...
<cloversg> Xchat is also haveing some intermittent problem as i am unzipping files right now, nothing showing in dmesg
<Jaker>  #ubuntu-ru :Cannot send to channel
<Jaker> help me
<MikeSee> ok, thanks airtonix :)
<matteo1990> how to know mplayer version?
<erUSUL> Jaker: maybe you are banned ? contact the ops of the channel ?
<erUSUL> Jaker: /join  #ubuntu-irc
<erUSUL> !version | matteo1990
<ubottu> matteo1990: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<MikeSee> airtonix: is there a channel for -server?
<j3rg> Yo wats up evrybody
<erUSUL> MikeSee: yes
<switch10_> how can I swap the side of the screen that the gnome notification pop-ups appear on?  I want them on the left side..
<j3rg> Anyon program anyone would recommend to check the temperature of my CPU and GPU
<j3rg> ?
<Jaker> ok, thank serUSUL
<thune3> cloversg: firefox and some other apps do o/sync io and will get blocked when heavy io is happening. The best thing to try is ionice, to deprioritize the big io jobs.
<cindy>  /join #ubuntu-fr
<cindy>  /join #ubuntu-fr
<cindy> oups
<FloodBot2> cindy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cloversg> I get this on top:
<cloversg> root      RT   0     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.09 migration/0
<cloversg> any ideas
<tar-> on top of what?
<airtonix> Mikelevel, i meant that mint is not supported here.
<cloversg> top -showing the processes
<tar-> oh
<bboy> test!!
<tar-> that actually made sense o.o
<MikeSee> airtonix: well its not a problem with mint, i am wondering about unbuntu-server :)
<erUSUL> cloversg: looks like xfs kernel threath... i do not use xfs so i dunno ...
<d2dchat> airtonix, not sure how to access VBoxManage inside of Windows haha
<d2dchat> can't do it from MS DOS
<cloversg> also this 20   0     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 kthreadd
<matteo1990> erUSUL, i get 3 different mplayer but only one with 3 * near the name, is the one that i have installed?
<airtonix> d2dchat, press the windows key and R together
<cloversg> Yeah i think it has to do with XFS, but was advised to use this instead of ext3 becuse of the hex-core
<airtonix> d2dchat, then type cmd in the text field, press enter
<cloversg> no problems with XFS on dual core systems
<erUSUL> matteo1990: that's what i get in lucid with medibuntu   Installed: 2:1.0~rc3+svn20090426-1ubuntu16+medibuntu1
<erUSUL> matteo1990: so is 1.0-rc3 + svn 2009- 04 - 26
<irenicus09> come on guys 1.4k ubuntu followers, still no one has any clue to how HD video skipping can be fixed?
<irenicus09> -.-
<airtonix> <insert rage here>
<erUSUL> cloversg: well may be a bug xfs is said to be good performant
<irenicus09> lol @airtonix :)
<ylmfos> Hello!My friends.
<cloversg> irenicus09, recode the HD video, no problems playing them here, might be you don't have enough processing power
<cloversg> I'm going to try ionice
<irenicus09> cloversg: but it runs flawlessly in Sebayon linux & obviously windoes -.-
<irenicus09> cloversg: but all of a sudden sometimes after reboot it plays smoothly
<cloversg> I think mplayer is the cause, try compiling it from the source (SVN)
<irenicus09> cloversg: ok I'll try ty
<cloversg> btw what processor/graphics card are you running?
<irenicus09> cloversg: NVIDIA 140 NVS
<ylmfos> what's the weather like todag?Me in the China,it's sunndy and hot!
<cloversg> processor?
<MikeSee> is there a channel for ubuntu-server?
<irenicus09> cloversg: Quadro
<airtonix> irenicus09, then have you tried the nvadpu version of mplayer ?
<erUSUL> MikeSee: yes #ubuntu-server
<cloversg> hmm, that's enough power
<bazhang> !ot | ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<irenicus09> airtonix: not really man, how do I get it? from repos?
<ylmfos> Bey bey
<erUSUL> irenicus09: try « mplayer -vo vdpau -vc ffh264vdpau path/to/file »
<cloversg> I don't use mplayer, but I know that there are some movies that play well in Win but not with mplayer
<airtonix> irenicus09, last time i just used a ppa
<irenicus09> erUSUL: trying it now :)
<airtonix> irenicus09, you understand what vdapu is ?
<matteo1990> erUSUL, i get 3 entry after that one :) I have added a ppa for the latest mplayer and i wanted to check if the version installed is that one
<irenicus09> airtonix: not sure as to what vdpau does
<airtonix> irenicus09, cloversg http://pastebin.com/QNvzLUa8
<erUSUL> matteo1990: well mine is from medibuntu so if it is the ppa version it should appear clearly in the deb file
<airtonix> irenicus09, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VDPAU
<danial> Hello all.
<Magnetix> hello!
<airtonix> irenicus09, https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<irenicus09> airtonix: thanks man
<erUSUL> irenicus09: the truth is that as with 3d; hardware accelerated Video playback in linux is in a quite sad state
<danial> I've got a really odd problem on one of my Ubuntu machines, I'm not even sure how to describe it in a way to google it.
<irenicus09> erUSUL: but what I don't get is Sebay0n linux had no issues with video playback, everything played perfectly without a glitch :(
<danial> On one of my machines, whenever a program creates a child window it prevents me from clicking on anything except the master window.
<irenicus09> erUSUL: but I just can't abandon Ubuntu, cos it's more stable
<danial> The clicks even pass through the child window.
<irenicus09> erUSUL: entropy (Sebayon package manager) crashed on me like 3 times in a row due to power failure...everything got messed up
<danial> Problem exists with Compiz on and off.
<glicks> hey how do i install java in lucid?
<glicks> for firefox and all that
<glicks> ?
<blue_anna> yesterday xorg-edger upgraded something that broke my wacom tablet
<cloversg> glicks - just apt-get it
<glicks> apt-gte what?
<erUSUL> glicks: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<matteo1990> erUSUL, Yea but i have 3 output, one from medibuntu, one from the ppa and another
<erUSUL> matteo1990: but only one appears on the Installed: line; doesn't it ?
<erUSUL> matteo1990: apt-cache policy mplayer | grep Installed
<danial> Is my problem too complicated for here? I'm just not even sure what to show in a bug report.
<airtonix> danial, tried other window managers ? (like openbox )
<erland> sepi kale
<fishcooker> !gnome-terminal|fishcooker
<fishcooker> !gnome-terminal
<glicks> thakns
<blue_anna> help me get this command right please: sudo ppa-purge ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/ubuntu
<glicks> is there a way to manage ubuntu services with a gui application? i.e. restarting a webserver
<glicks> setting a webserver to start on startup, etc
<fishcooker> i needed simple terminal but i cant copy n paste on the terminal
<nicofs> How can i get rid of Ubuntu one?
<danial> Installing openbox now. How do I switch window managers short of logging out and selecting a different session type?
<matteo1990> erUSUL, Thx alot, is the last one :D
<erUSUL> matteo1990: no problem
<airtonix> fishcooker, yes you can. shift + ctrl + x or c or v
<danial> Fishcooker: Try ctrl+shift+v to paste.
<irenicus09> erUSUL: this is what I get after running your command in terminal, no video playback > http://pastebin.com/tcV9G1Bt
<fishcooker> danial: viva open box
<fishcooker> i mean i needed simple terminal but i can copy n paste on the terminal
<erland> where can i get text/html decoder?
<airtonix> danial, openbox --replace ?
<erUSUL> irenicus09: [vdpau] Could not open dynamic library libvdpau.so.1 <<< you have the nvidia driver installed ? vdpau libs as well ?
<fishcooker> airtonix: danial: any suggested package for my need?!
<airtonix> erland, your question does not make sense
<erUSUL> erland: decoder?
<irenicus09> erUSUL: I'm trying to get it installed man -.-
<bazhang> erland, apple trailers?
<erland> i want to listen to the radio online, and it must use text/html decoder
<danial> Nope, same issue with Openbox
<irenicus09> erUSUL: will this work >  sudo apt-get install vdpau-driver
<avg_guy> was wondering if they found out how to change the gdm in 10.04 yet?
<airtonix> danial, no idea sorry
<fishcooker> any simple package like gnome-terminal?!
<erland> bazhang, no it is also on ubuntu
<danial> It is very strange. I've never seen an issue like that before.
<fishcooker> danial: i need terminal like gnome-terminal but the simple one
<danial> I run 3 machines with ubuntu full time and this is the first time anything close to this has ever happened for me.
<danial> gnome-terminal is simple?
<danial> How do you want it more simple?
<fishcooker> any suggestion
<olvap> i have to add this [[ -s "$HOME/.rvm/scripts/rvm" ]] && source "$HOME/.rvm/scripts/rvm" at the end of my profile, any one could tell me how?
<fishcooker> anything but it can copy n paste on the term +multitab
<glicks> is there a nice gui app that can manage services running on ubuntu?
<danial> Gnome Terminal does copy and past and multitab.
<fishcooker> glicks: try webmin
<Tama-Tama> hello
<wise_crypt> !webmin | fishcooker
<ubottu> fishcooker: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<danial> Webmin is pretty nice.
<kana_> yeahh..
<wise_crypt> !ebox > fishcooker
<ubottu> fishcooker, please see my private message
<glicks> fishcooker, ubuntu used to have a "services" menu item under System->Admin, for some reason they got rid of it
<fishcooker> thanks wise
<kana_> webmin only 100% avaliable for fedora
<avg_guy> Terminator is a little project to produce an efficient way of
<avg_guy> filling a large area of screen space with terminals.
<mifadir> any one know a  opensource voip geteway
<nicofs> how can i stop evolution&ubuntu one infecting all of my system? i can't even add a buddy to pidgin without the ubuntu one contacts menu opening... i don't want that. what do i do?
<fishcooker> that's your solution, glicks
<erland> where can i get site which is for newbie on ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !search asterix
<ubottu> Found:
<glicks> what is fishcooker ?
<mifadir>  he can forward call to pstn without a special geteway
<fishcooker> ebox
<fishcooker> glicks
<fishcooker> !ebox > glicks
<ubottu> glicks, please see my private message
<pakair> glicks, use rcconf
<erUSUL> olvap: with any text editor
<glicks> ubuntu needs a unified and coherant control center
<danial> Hmm, I guess I should create a new user and try it there to see if the problem is with user configuration or an actual software issue.
<erUSUL> olvap: gedit ~/.profile &
<glicks> like suse does with YAST2
<fishcooker> danial: what's difference between gnome-terminal & gnome-terminal.wrapper
<olvap> <erUSUL: thanks
<fishcooker> like windows control panel do u mean glicks :D
<danial> fishcooker: No clue. I'm mostly just an ubuntu user, I rarely monkey around with the innards.
<irenicus09> erUSUL: Holy COW! man erUSUL ur a genious! it works! :))
<fishcooker> but with openbox(OB) on your machine :D
<irenicus09> erUSUL: but the sound is too low man
<fishcooker> that's cool stuff
<erUSUL> irenicus09: no problem :)
<irenicus09> erUSUL: how to fix that?
<WXZ> I'm trying to deploy a server on ubuntu, but it says the port is being used
<WXZ> with netstat I found tcp6       0      0 :::8080                 :::*                    LISTEN
<irenicus09> erUSUL: I'vent seen video so smooth ever in my life lol!
<erUSUL> irenicus09: check sound option. ( click on the sound icon -->sound preferences) there is system wide volume and per app volumes
<WXZ> how do I figure out which application that is to shut it down?
<irenicus09> erUSUL: not even in windows
<irenicus09> erUSUL: thnx checking that out now :)
<danial> Hmm, it seems keyboard commands work just fine. I should try launching an app in terminal and see if it throws back any odd errors.
<erUSUL> WXZ: sudo lsof -i :8080
<WXZ> ok
<WXZ> thank you
<nicofs> how can i completely remove evolution and ubuntu one from my ubuntu?
<cesc> Hi. I have realized that firefox 3.6.3 on ubuntu hangs quite often. Right now I have an unresponsive firefox on the taskbar. How do I kill it?
<WXZ> jsvc    1690 tomcat6   33u  IPv6   7352      0t0  TCP *:http-alt (LISTEN), I got this.. but that doesn't really tell me what application it is
<WXZ> cuz I'm a noob
<glicks> fishcooker, no like YAST2
<perlsyntax> what does this error mean  (exit code = 16)
<danial> cesc: Go to System>Administration>System Monitor
<perlsyntax> for dial up
<fishcooker> glicks, no like apt-get :D
<WXZ> if the application is tomcat6, I don't know how to turn it off atleast
<danial> cesc: Then find firefox in the list.
<erUSUL> WXZ: 1690 tomcat6  <<<< it tells you the pid and the name what else you need ?
<WXZ> well I don't know what to do with that erUSUL
<danial> Another way to kill things is to use xkill in the terminal. That only works if you can click on the actual window, but it is super quick.
<erUSUL> WXZ: you can kill it for a star... « sudo kill 1690 »
<zamba> i have a tv connected to my geforce 9600m gt over hdmi.. i want to be able to run the tv output totally separately.. meaning that for everything that happens visually on the tv i also want to redirect the sound over the hdmi.. i also want to be able to control the desktop on the tv separately from the laptop screen.. is this accomplishable?
<nicofs> cesc: you can add an "application killer" to your panel... right click -> add to panel; look for it in the list...
<zamba> maybe i need two X servers running?
<erUSUL> WXZ: find out what launches it and disable it
<cesc> thanks danial... I can see that firefox-bin is uning 82% of CPU resources
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: may I message you?
<WXZ> alright
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: sure
<danial> cesc: The likely problem is flash. Consider installing the flashblock extension.
<pakair> cesc, do a 'ps -ef | grep firefox' then kill the process that has a parent process of 1
<Harenson> hola, alguno habla español?
<WXZ> yay, I learned something new
<sandr1x> Harenson, hola. Si, yo hablo un poco.
<danial> Cesc: Flashblock for firefox will likely make your browsing experience much better in general. You can whitelist websites like youtube so it isn't very annoying.
<bazhang> !es | Harenson sandr1x
<ubottu> Harenson sandr1x: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<WXZ> but if "tomboy6" is the process name
<perlsyntax> ?
<airtonix> zamba, do you use the non-free nvidia drivers ?
<WXZ> how come I can't find it in system monitor
<perlsyntax> (exit code = 16) what this error mean in dial up?
<airtonix> WXZ, because you don't have all the processes sshowing ?
<erUSUL> WXZ: is tomcat
<cesc> thanks pakair for your aswer.. So danial you mean flash is crap and hangs firefox?
<danial> WXZ: It should be under system>administration> 5 to last option.
<Harenson> sandr1x: me puedes colaborar por favor, es que estoy migrando un ciber de winxp a ubuntu, pero le instalé un congelador de discos y cuando reinicio, no me carga las impresoras de red.
<nicofs> how can i completely remove evolution and ubuntu one from my ubuntu?
<erUSUL> WXZ: tomcat is a servlet app to run java web apps
<bazhang> Harenson, english here
<perlsyntax> anyone
<danial> cesc: Yes, it does like to hang firefox. I'm not sure that is your current problem, but it is likely.
<sandr1x> Harenson, vamos en privado
<WXZ> I know that erUSUL
<Harenson> ok sandr1x, ty.
<zamba> airtonix: yeah
<totam> hey
<perlsyntax> hjello does anyone know what this error mean (exit code = 16)
<WXZ> system>administration>5 to last is System testing
<danial> WXZ: Is it the 6th than?
<WXZ> system monitor?
<perlsyntax> hello!
<sandr1x> q
<danial> Yeah.
<clayg> I did the command that makes appearances pop up when you restart and goto the login screen , what is the command to make it stop popping up everytime I log in?
<danial> You said why am I missing system monitor did you not?
<WXZ> no danial, I meant the process "tomboy6"
<WXZ> was running, but I didn't see it under "processes"
<zamba> airtonix: using twinview at the moment and extended desktop.. but the problem is that when i switch desktop, it switches on the tv as well.. i basically want to play my movies separately.. and i also want to be able to view youtube videos on the tv without having it blocking my other use
<danial> Oh, sorry, I wasn't really paying attention.
<ManDay> Flash videos run very laggy in fullscreeen - anyone knows help? I use flash on 64b from that ppa
<airtonix> zamba, and have you tried using this (highlighted in red) http://imagebin.org/102884
<danial> ManDay: What type of a graphics card/chipset do you have?
<irenicus09> erUSUL: hey man sorry for interrupting, but when the video plays there isn't any menu/control bar to control sound or video playback...also right clicking on the video screen doesn't work -.-
<ManDay> nvidia 8800
<ManDay> danial
<perlsyntax> i am talking to the wall boy it fun.
<fishcooker> in firefox i want to change behavior open file with nautilus, i want to open with other file manager
<fishcooker> hwo to
<erUSUL> irenicus09: you can use gmplayer ...
<zamba> oh, let's try
<irenicus09> erUSUL: ok thanks!
<WXZ> fishcooker there's a #firefox
<danial> Manday: Hmm, that should handle video pretty good. I don't have any experience with 64bit flash, so that may be an issue with it. Try turning compiz on or off, I've often noticed a difference between the two.
<airtonix> zamba, 1) you need to start the config as root (gksudo nvidia-settings) 2) you change the setting 3) then you have to log out and back in again.
<ManDay> thanks danial
<airtonix> zamba, ah you also have to 2.a) click "save to X configuration"
<danial> So it seems a new user account doesn't have the same click issues. I guess I will need to reset gnome settings.
<fishcooker> wxz no answer there
<fishcooker> :D
<WXZ> yeah, they usually suck... ok
<nicofs> how can i completely remove evolution and ubuntu one from my ubuntu?
<perlsyntax> hello
<perlsyntax> anyone help
<airtonix> !repeat | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<fishcooker> wxz: not all i think
<WXZ> fishcooker: you know when you DL something
<fishcooker> 80% good 20% may be bad
<mharris> Adobe has discontinued 64bit Flash for Linux currently, so it isn't getting security updates.  It's a better idea to run the 32bit flash with 64bit firefox using nspluginwrapper, or to use the 32bit flash with 32bit firefox.
<Rave1> perlsyntax, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=123055
<fishcooker> tell me
<WXZ> it asks you for which application you want to open it with
<WXZ> select your other file manager and then there's a checkbox
<fishcooker> but..
<WXZ> which says "remember this" or something similar
<fishcooker> okok
<fishcooker> icic
<fishcooker> sorry my bad
<ActionParsnip> mharris: it is on a PPA though ;)
<perlsyntax> there no file call etc/ppp/pop-secrets
<intok> Anyone got an acer aspire one D250? After a crash in the touchpad driver on UNR I can't get the synaptics touch pad to work in UNR 10.4 or XP SP3
<ActionParsnip> mharris: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-installer
<fishcooker> thanks, wxz
<ActionParsnip> intok: try the boot option: i8024.reset
<perlsyntax> does anyone know where  etc/ppp/pop-secrets
<intok> ActionParsnip how do I do that?
<lvh> Hello.
<ActionParsnip> intok: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<perlsyntax> ??
<ubutom> perlsyntax, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-123055.html
<whonicca> how are ati's current drivers for linux? more specifically for a radeon 4890, id like to try ubuntu once again but from what i remember a couple years back it was recommended to use nvidia on linux since ati's drivers were so crappy
<zamba> airtonix: i believe something has happened here :)
<ActionParsnip> intok: change     GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"    to    GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash i8024.reset"       save the new file, close gedit then run: sudo update-grub   then reboot
<lvh> I'm going to install a bunch of Ubuntu 10.04 servers. Is there some kind of reccomended way of organizing an apt cache so that if I have to update 1k servers, the updated package only gets downloaded from the ubuntu mirror once, and subsequent updates are downloaded locally?
<ActionParsnip> whonicca: go to www.ati.com   look in the top right corner of the page
<lvh> This is especially important to me because I'm running 10 or so different ones virtualized on my desktop.
<blacye> free ssh
<perlsyntax> That does not help me becuuase there no file call that...
<airtonix> zamba, one thing : im not sure you will get what you want with your sound
<airtonix> zamba, i could be wrong though.
<blacye> 大家好
<bazhang> !cn | blacye
<ubottu> blacye: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<whonicca> ActionParsnip: i know how to find the drivers, id just like to know how they perform before i go ahead and install it on my machine
<Rave1> perlsyntax,  that is a very old post that may not  be true of newer versions
<blacye> 什么？
<danial> If I want to reset my gnome user settings, which folder should I delete?
<bazhang> blacye, /join #ubuntu-cn
<airtonix> zamba, well actually now that i remember pulseaudio, you should be able to at least set the audio out of the player to the hdmi only and the rest to just the normal output
<perlsyntax> i use 9.10
<bazhang> blacye, here is english
<danial> Just the .gnome2? I don't want to delete anything but gnome settings.
<zamba> airtonix: "out of the player"? the video player, you mean?
<ubutom> Rave1, perlsyntax solution is in the thread, remove or comment out the guest line with //
<airtonix> zamba, you know how to control the audio of individual apps using pulseaudio gui ?
<zamba> airtonix: nope :)
<astrojp> Should 'apt-get install python-twisted' provide all you need to get started learning Twisted?
<katie> how can i change ecc code of a block in afilesystem
<zamba> airtonix: but can i run two instances of firefox?
<appi_uppi> #friendly-coders
<airtonix> zamba, i don't see why not... although i have not tried
<lvh> astrojp: It definitely provides you with everything to *run* twisted and develop with it
<ActionParsnip> lvh: http://www.romantika.name/v2/local-apt-repository-part-1/
<perlsyntax> ubuttom, i can't find that file
<lvh> astrojp: for learning twisted i reccomend the krondoblog twisted posts
<zamba> airtonix: if i want to use one firefox instance of firefox for basically playing youtube videos
<airtonix> zamba, incoming screenshot
<lvh> astrojp: (for more information see #python)
<zamba> airtonix: ok
<lvh> ActionParsnip: thanks
<katie> how can i change ecc code of a block in a filesystem
<ubutom> perlsyntax, it is called pap-secrets in newer  version
<lvh> ActionParsnip: Do different editions of Lucid (specifically desktop and server) share repos in this way?
<whonicca> ive been away from the linx world for a long time now, how is 64 bit support?
<ActionParsnip> whonicca: they are fine and give full 3d support assuming your xorg version is supported
<perlsyntax> ubuttom,I am useing ubuntu 9.10
<lvh> ActionParsnip: ie is it safe to have my desktop and said servers use the same repositories.
<airtonix> zamba, install padevchooser
<intok> ActionParsnip it wont let me edit it directly, and I can use the scripts pack at the moment to "root gedit here" because I'm stuck right now with only a single button mouse
<ActionParsnip> lvh: sure, its the same OS under the hood
<ubutom> perlsyntax, /etc/ppp/pap-secrets
<perlsyntax> i can't find that to
<ActionParsnip> intok: use gksudo gedit   (assuming you are editting a text file)
<ubutom> perlsyntax, using a terminal?
<perlsyntax> i am
<perlsyntax> i found it
<airtonix> zamba, im not sure but you might try this (i haven;'t got a hdmi cable here to test if it appears an option when plugged in but...)
<perlsyntax> just take out guest that it?
<ubutom> perlsyntax, put // before the line and save the file
<zamba> airtonix: i'll give it a spin
<zamba> airtonix: thanks a bunch for your input
<danial> I'm not sure what deleting my .gnome2 folder did, but if fixed the problem and my visual settings stayed. Yay.
<ubutom> perlsyntax, so you can restore it afterwards more easily if it isn't working
<perlsyntax> i hope that works
<intok> is there a way to pull up the right click contextual menu without a right click button?
<ubutom> perlsyntax, you can also make a backup of the file just in case
<perlsyntax> all i did was //guest honstname
<danial> intok: Try the button next to the right windows button.
<perlsyntax> i go and try it now:)
<perlsyntax> brb
<ubutom> perlsyntax, yep, hope it works
<irenicus09> erUSUL: hey man sounds fixed now video plays perfectly fine. I was wondering if there is a permanent way to make mplayer auto select VDPAU as the default decoder when playing HD movies?
<zamba> airtonix: the perfect setup would if the gnome session was separate as well.. but i guess that can be accomplished?
<thune3> lvh: there may be others, but for caching only there are apt-cacher and apt-cacher-ng
<Zolomon> I've been revoked access to my own system on my VPS, but I have a manager console that I can use. I want to make a backup of the system but I can't access SFTP/FTP, how can I upload files via FTP via the terminal? :/
<zamba> airtonix: because i basically just need one workspace on the other X session
<danial> intok: It likely has a picture of a menu on it.
<irenicus09> erUSUL: sorry for bothering you again lol (:
<zamba> and i see that altering the number of workspaces affect both sessions
<lvh> thune3: disk space is cheap. mirroring everything may be reasonable.
<airtonix> zamba, http://imagebin.org/102887
<zamba> so it's the same gnome session running on two separate x servers.. or whatever :)
<fishcooker> after i had download file ... i want to open the file with another file manager ... what should i do?
<danial> Ubuntu needs star ratings in the software center already.
<airtonix> zamba, i think it might be.
<serdar_kirk> can we make separate the value of network as wireless wired and or other on conky ?
<irenicus09> erUSUL: nvm dude got it fixed lol, stupid me..
<airtonix> zamba, http://imagebin.org/102889
<irenicus09> erUSUL: anyway I owe you a lot of thanks for helping me with this, I'm forever grateful :]
<zamba> airtonix: hm, ok
<airtonix> zamba, so my theory is that that dropdown menu of devices will also contain the hdmi output if and when its plugged in.
<clayg> I did the command that makes appearances pop up when you restart and goto the login screen , what is the command to make it stop popping up everytime I log in?
<geekphreak> evening folks
<geekphreak> i got a question : is there any way to add more folder/option in copy to/move to?
<danial> Thanks for the help those that tried. I ended up figuring it out on my own but thanks none the less for trying.
<astrojp> lvh: Thanks!
<tcollogan> hi guys im new to ubuntu and ive got a question i watch fansubed anime .mkv movie files is there a better way to watch them then in vlc player as the picture tears alot for some reason ive tried on windows 7 on same machine with vlc and no tearing only in ubuntu
<Zolomon> how do I upload a directory with FTP in terminal?
<zamba> airtonix: i'm not sure pulseaudio is actually running here
<zamba> airtonix: all i have of output devices are "dummy output"
<EgyParadox> Zolomon: you can use ftp.
<airtonix> zamba, no pulse is running... you need to left click on the audio plug icon and select configure local sound server
<Zolomon> EgyParadox: Yeah, I am. But send/put will only send one file.
<Zolomon> EgyParadox: I wonder how I can send a whole directory
<mducharme1> morning
<mducharme> I just upgraded a small business I do a bit of work for from ubuntu 8 to 10
<mducharme> their 2 computers are now running really slow even though there doesn't seem to be much CPU utilization
<EgyParadox> Zolomon: I only know how to send files inside a directory using *
<mducharme> could it be all that see-through window stuff?
<mducharme> transparent windows when dragging etc
<dstanek> anyone have any luck with screenkey or anything else that can show keys typed visually on the screen?
<mducharme> and how would I turn off all that see through stuff
<zamba> airtonix: it won't launch now
<zamba> airtonix: and i'm getting lots of errors about applets when i log on
<zamba> airtonix: applets that don't launch and crashes and so on
<zamba> and "pulseaudio device chooser" doesn't launch
<zamba> airtonix: it pretends to be starting for a bit, but then fails
<zamba> airtonix: at least no icon in the notification area
<wildbat> ubuntu don't give the option to suspend/sleep(it got hibernates thou) in the shutdown menu~ what should i do to enable it? 10.04, E6600, ASUS P5B
<Lantizia> Is Install-Recommends turned off when using Ubuntu Server?
<Rave1> mducharme,  try turning off all desktop effects
<clayg> I did the command that makes appearances pop up when you restart and goto the login screen , what is the command to make it stop popping up everytime I log in?
<jcapinc> Am I the only one who thinks that ubuntu 10.04 has completely broken all samba sharing
<jcapinc> How in the world do I get anything working on samba!  Nothing works!
<janakaclk> Wildbat: did you try changing the sleep mode in bios
<rv1s> hello does somebody know a command to read out a cd's name via konsole?
<MohammadAG> argh, ts_calibrate is broken on ubuntu :|
<wildbat> janakaclk, yep S1 S3 auto didn't help
<kay> hey guys, how can i install songbird?
<bazhang> kay, from where?
<airtonix> zamba, when you say "it won't work" are you referriing to just the desktop ?
<zamba> airtonix: padevchooser doesn't launch
<zamba> airtonix: neither from the menu or from the command line
<kay> bazhang, ive have downloaded a tar.gz, extracted it but dunno how to install
<bazhang> kay, there is no readme file?
<airtonix> zamba, so you have a working desktop with seperate x sessions ?
<zamba> airtonix: well.. semi-working :)
<zamba> airtonix: the gnome sessions are acting a bit up
<zamba> airtonix: meaning that i get lots of crashes when i log in
<hsa2> hello
<hsa2> i am running ubuntu on my server
<kay> bazhang, yes, but just some release notes and addititional documentation
<hsa2> there is folder i need to delete, but it say's permission denied even with root access
<bazhang> kay, what about an install file? other pertinent documents such as that?
<hsa2> i though it is being used by a process
<hsa2> i tried lsof, didn't show anything
<hsa2> s/though/thought
<kay> bazhang, ive to say im really new to linux so i dont really know what ti install file is here in ubuntu :P
<fishcooker> hsa2 use grep sth
<fishcooker> lsof | grep sth
<hsa2> i already used it like that
<jcapinc> Nothing works with samba on ubuntu, no machines even recognize any of my open shares
<kay> bazhang, i found it
<razor950> hello
<kay> bazhang, thx anyway
<uncle_widget> hi im looking for some ubuntu powerpc support for lucid lynx
<jcapinc> This is my samba configuration: http://pastebin.com/BjaqFm4Y
<bazhang> kay, there is a deb file for install, but songbird is only windows and mac officially now
<jasmuz> Hello all, i just had a power outage (normal in my country) and when i try to login via GDM i just click on my user and it says unauthorized login, i switch to console and try to login, as soon as i type my user it screams that the machine will halt in 2 mins, and just resets the login, how can i fix it?
<bazhang> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
 * jasmuz cries in desperation 
<uncle_widget> specificaly i am having air card problems? is there another irc channel where i can get support?
<jcapinc> Can anyone help me with my samba config problems?  Not one windows or ubuntu machine will recognize my sambe a shares!  they did in previous versions of ubuntu! http://pastebin.com/BjaqFm4Y
<airtonix> jcapinc, why are you playing with the /etc/samba/smb.conf file in 10.04 desktop ?
<fishcooker> have u tried restart your service on the server or windos client
<jasmuz> any ideas folks_
<fishcooker> ?!
<fishcooker> jcapinc
<jcapinc> airtonix, because that is all I can find to solve my problems, I already set sharing through the regular gui
<Haski1> oi
<jcapinc> fishcooker, I have restarted everything I can find to restart several times, the samba service via cli, the three machines involved
<jcapinc> everything
<airtonix> jcapinc, have you tried using nmap on remote machines to see if ports 135-139 are opn on your ubuntu desktop ?
<jasmuz> Hello all, i just had a power outage (normal in my country) and when i try to login via GDM i just click on my user and it says unauthorized login, i switch to console and try to login, as soon as i type my user it screams that the machine will halt in 2 mins, and just resets the login, how can i fix it?
<mouse> My mouse cursor stays white no matter what color or size I change it to.  Does anyone know how to fix this little annoyance?
<fishcooker> jcapinc: the client also
<fishcooker> try add this line
<fishcooker> guest ok = yes
<Haski1> can someone plz tell me how to fix my twitching screen ]
<fishcooker> disable public yes
<fishcooker> jcapinc, just paste the spesific line the latest 10 line from bottom
<fishcooker> don' all :D
<jasmuz> Hello all, i just had a power outage (normal in my country) and when i try to login via GDM i just click on my user and it says unauthorized login, i switch to console and try to login, as soon as i type my user it screams that the machine will halt in 2 mins, and just resets the login, how can i fix it?
<r0zz> hi, i can make ping a windows machine with the ip but cant do it with the hostname
<fishcooker> tx airtonix
<fishcooker> thankyou for the advice, airtonix
<airtonix> r0zz, because pinging by hostname requires either 1) a local dns server, or 2) that you add the hostname to equate to an ip address in a machines hosts file
<fishcooker> jasmuz: go to the recovery mode
<jasmuz> fishcooker, and??
<Haski1> anyone? my screen is twitching, i've updated and it's still twitching
<fishcooker> try login
<r0zz> i mean between windows machines can do it, but from my ubuntu i only can do it from ip
<airtonix> r0zz, yes see what i just said. windows provides this due to its intergration with netbios
<jasmuz> fishcooker, let me see if i can pull it off.
<fishcooker> jasmuz: try login n make a new user
<jcapinc> fishcooker, that line is already there
<airtonix> jcapinc, you need to confirm that the ports are not being blocked or filtered by firewall on your desktop first.
<r0zz> then what can i do, if there are a lot machines?
<r0zz> oh  i see, then how can i use the local dns server? do i have to edit something?
<airtonix> r0zz, install bonjour on the windows machines then they announce their hostnames (and related ip address)
<fishcooker> cool solution airtonix... try that jcapinc
<dylan> Could anyone help me with installing some broadcom drivers?
<jcapinc> I am on it... did not think of that... trying now...
<r0zz> i think i cant, im student dont have permission to install
<osmodivs> Ubuntu wont let me open blender
<airtonix> r0zz, then you won't have permission to install a dns server either then.
<jasmuz> fishcooker: i managed to reboot and suddenly the error was off
<osmodivs> tar: /home/osmodivs/.cache/.fr-jTDien/blender-2.5-alpha2-linux-glibc27-x86_64.tar (2): No se puede open:
<fishcooker> jasmuz then it works.... ?!
<r0zz> then i cant do it nothing :(
<Guest77059> Lucid doesn't have the broadcom STA driver in the "hardware drivers" section, it might be because i tried to install using directions from the website before this computer had a wired internet connection like it does now
<airtonix> r0zz, of course it can.
<Guest77059> And my wireless card is recognized by the system, but not in the tray
<fishcooker> jcapinc: samba server work on spesific port do you know what number of the ports...
<Guest77059> it just says "wired network" and then "vpn connections"
<Guest77059> any suggestions?
<r0zz> if i cant install then what can i do?
<airtonix> r0zz, just reference via ip address
<wrapster> yday i bought a new router that i've connected to my modem.. from which i've connected 2 machine
<wrapster> however they are procuring NAT addrs and im unable to ssh from one to the othe
<wrapster> can anyone pls help me configure it.
<r0zz> oh i see, i only can ping with ip  :s
<wrapster> i can ping both machines. and
<wrapster> i can see both devices listed in my routers page
<wrapster> yet i cannot ssh.
<airtonix> r0zz, also do not confuse samba(or windows networking) hostnames with real hostnames.
<r0zz> no? , why are diferents?
<osmodivs> What does this means? I woke up in the morning turn on my PC, a message appears: Ubuntu is running on a diffrent resolution configuration, you need to modify your GPU Kernel.
<jackie_> ubuntu is so good
<osmodivs> I rebboted, and Ubuntu started, but now I cant open Blender
<airtonix> r0zz, they are provided by different services on a machine... in a windows centric network the netbios portion of windows networking does this.
<osmodivs> I downloaded the alpha 2.5 versin and cant be opended
<jackie_> Has anybody come across a kernel panic
<wrapster> anyone with some help pls
<fishcooker> i have
<jackie_> That was really terrible
<zamba> airtonix: any ideas?
<osmodivs> i had a GPU Kernel panic this morning
<airtonix> zamba, sorry none here.
<zamba> airtonix: ok
<osmodivs> do not know how to fix it
<osmodivs> now i can't open Blender
<jackie_> use a livecd
<airtonix> zamba, other than investigate running different users maybe or making sure that the desktop setup on the other screen does not use gnome
<eoke> Wrapster I'm not sure what you mean by "procuring NAT addrs" NAT is just a translation between your internal and public IP's.  What IP are you trying to SSH?
<zamba> airtonix: how do i do that?
<r0zz> airtonix: well i think have to research about, do u have some link?
<airtonix> zamba, not sure... with great difficulty i imagine
<zamba> airtonix: hehehe
<osmodivs> tar: /home/osmodivs/.cache/.fr-jTDien/blender-2.5-alpha2-linux-glibc27-x86_64.tar (2): No se puede open: No existe el fichero ó directorio
<re182> Could anyone explain to me why i have a broadcom wireless card, but the drivers are not showing in hardware drivers?
<airtonix> wrapster, you need to investigate port forwarding.
<jcapinc> airtonix, that definitelly was a hinderence, but that did not fix the problem
<jcapinc> how do I discover if the ports wer blocked
<osmodivs> "Cannot open: file or directory does not exist"
<wrapster> eoke: 10.0.0.2(another desktop of mine) and 10.0.0.3(which im currently on)
<osmodivs> please use Windows
<airtonix> r0zz, you understand what the /etc/hosts file does on linux machines ?
<kbrandt> I have a logitech quickcam (sphere I think) and after upgrading to 10.04 everything has a blusih tint
<bazhang> osmodivs, why install the alpha?
<osmodivs> wel...
<osmodivs> it offers more options
<airtonix> jcapinc, install nmap on the other machines and point it at your ubuntu desktop that can't share folders
<eoke> Wrapster: If they're both internal which they certainly sound to be based on their IP then your routers NAT should not be getting involved at all really.
<wrapster> eoke: here is the interesting part. I have vbox installed and running from my 'current machine' that has got the IP 10.0.04 .. from my 'current machine' i can ssh to that
<osmodivs> anyway, I can't even open Blender the one that came from the Ubuntu repository!
<eoke> wrapster: Are you sure you've actually got SSH running correctly and firewall configured correctly or disabled.
<wrapster> eoke: yes ssh is working perfectly.
<airtonix> wrapster, "port forwarding"... <-- without this you won't get anywhere.
<osmodivs> I think it all started when that KERNE gpu PANIC this morning
<wrapster> airtonix: ive never done it.. can you pls assist
<fishcooker> jcapinc, nmap -p "the_spesific_port_number_for samba_service" server_ip
<re182> anyone? nobody can help me with this wireless card?
<wrapster> i've logged into my router's IP now. what next
<eoke> airtonix: I believe both of wrapsters host are on the internal network and he's trying ssh from one to the other.  As such port forwarding shouldn't be necessary.
<airtonix> wrapster, your router admin interface might list it as "virtual servers" ( a silly name for port forwarding but there you go)
<osmodivs> It said I was running or the GPU kernel on a diffrent resolution, so had to fix it, or rebooted
<r0zz> airtonix: in this file is the  ip with hostname
<osmodivs> So I rebooted
<osmodivs> and all the probles started
<rautamiekka> I need to use USB stick to install Ubuntu Server 10.04 x86, but UNetBootin never work{s|ed}, so what should I use instead ?
<r0zz> airtonix: i have to add manually
<airtonix> r0zz, good. now if you add a line like : 127.0.0.1 testhost
<wrapster> airtonix: is there anyway i can send you a screenshot?
<r0zz> airtonix: Oh i have 127.0.1.1 localhost
<airtonix> imagebin.com
<wrapster> or upload the screeshot and you can take a look at it.
<airtonix> r0zz, yes but for this demo add that line also
<r0zz> yep
<airtonix> r0zz, 127.0.1.1 is a special one that allows bonjour/avahi/zeroconf to do its magic
<re182> Ubuntu isn't detecting my broadcom wireless card, suggestions?
<jpds> re182: System → Admin → Hardware Drivers.
<airtonix> re182, start by giving a pastebin of : lspci -nn | grep Network
<Jordan_U> rautamiekka: Easiest thing to do is download the netinstall image, which has everything you need to boot in the vmlinuz and initrd.gz files. Then just install grub and set it up to boot that kernel.
<re182> jpds: no hardware drivers available
<ManDay> Hey guys which LaTeX inline addon for thunderbird should I get? I found several but I wondered whether there is the best one, before i go through trying them all out
<erUSUL> re182: sudo aptitude install b43-fwcutter while connected to internet via wired
<r0zz> airtonix: mmm 127.0.1.1 allow me use  bonjour, avahi and zeroconf?
<airtonix> r0zz, once you saved that file, ping : ping testhost
<r0zz> ok
<wrapster> airtonix: http://imagebin.org/102892
<airtonix> r0zz, so now you see how this file lets you use real hostnames
<rautamiekka> Jordan_U: Doesn't sound too easy to me.
<erUSUL> re182: then « sudo modprobe -r b43 && sudo modprobe b43 »
<r0zz> airtonix: 64 bytes from localhost (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.075 ms
<Alcohol52> [rautamiekka] [  use lili live usb creator. ]----`,'.-
<Jordan_U> rautamiekka: I didn't say it was easy, I said it was the *easiest* way :)
<r0zz> airtonix: ping testhost is answering me
<re182> erUSUL: did both those things, now what?
<wrapster> airtonix: did you get it?
<re182> iwconfig still shows no wireless extensions
<wrapster> airtonix: too many convs here going on.. hard to keep track :)
<erUSUL> re182: run « iwconfig » do you see a wlan0 iface there ?
<re182> nope.
<rautamiekka> Alcohol52: I'll test that. Ty so far.
<r0zz> airtonix: this mean i have to add 200 entries oh no :s im scared
<erUSUL> re182: « dmesg | tail -n20 » paste it
<erUSUL> !paste | re182
<ubottu> re182: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<erUSUL> re182: also paste the ouptut of « sudo rfkill list »
<jcapinc> airtonix, thank you for being so helpful, this is the output of the nmap: http://pastebin.com/0BSMdf7b
<re182> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/Y9khkf5B is the first one
<airtonix> r0zz, well. no. 1) installing a dns server and configuring it isn't easy. 2) permissions to install one on your ubuntu machine might not be requried but once installed it might interfer with the school network. 3) once you do have it installed you still need permission to edit the tcp/ip settings of the windows machines.
<erUSUL> re182: that looks ok
<eoke> Wrapster can you pastebin the output from these two commands on the machine you're trying to ssh to please "netstat -plntu" and "iptables -vL"
<re182> sudo rkfill list has no output.
<airtonix> wrapster, can you explain : 1) what machines are involved 2) the local area network ip addresses of those machines 3) what the router has to do with the problem
<heranyou> hi
<erUSUL> re182: you are sure the wifi is not switched off? in bios or via some button/key comobo in the laptop ?
<airtonix> jcapinc, i dont see port 135 open.
<re182> it's a desktop, and i'm sure it's not turned off
<erUSUL> re182: also the first paste where only 7 lines no 20
<r0zz> airtonix: yep, ok thank you
<re182> erUSUL: sorry, let me repaste.
<airtonix> jcapinc, did you also install swat in a desperate attempt to get it configured ?
<jcapinc> airtonix, yes
<profxavier> guys, I am having an issue with using nano, I am using putty to connect to my Ubuntu system and each time I use the editor, I have an issue with certain keys, like 0, which I use off my numeric key pad instead, as I am missing a keyboard key
<jcapinc> very despariate
<re182> erUSUL: and the card has worked for me before in lucid, i just did a clean reinstall and it's not :|
<airtonix> jcapinc, and this nmap output is from another ubuntyu machine ?
<jcapinc> airtonix, it is
<re182> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/zLygcNiv
<airtonix> jcapinc, ok, from that ubuntu machine can you right click on a folder (any folder even a test folder on the desktop) and select share (install any service if asked to)
<Jordan_U> rautamiekka: Mount your flash drive to /mnt, "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt", download http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/linux and http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/initrd.gz to /mnt/boot, gedit /mnt/boot/grub/grub.cfg and paste this for the contents: http://paste.d
<erUSUL> re182: everything looks ok it finds the card [ 1135.495232] b43-pci-bridge 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21 assings irq and all ...
<erUSUL> re182: dunno why wlna0 is missing ...
<airtonix> jcapinc, make sure it's a folder you own (so one in your home folder)
<re182> could it be because i blacklisted it?
<re182> i tried a method on the forums that told me to do that
<duffydack> re182, b43 driver is poo.. I`d like to use opensource driver but I have to use proprietary to get any real connectivity.
<Tootoot222> Jordan_U: your last paste link got cut off
<erUSUL> re182: blacklist b43 ?
<thune3> profxavier: what's the problem, do you have numlock engadged?
<re182> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1390979
<re182> I followed those instructions.
<Jordan_U> Tootoot222: Thanks.
<osmodivs> Ubuntu is to buggy, waht can we expect? it is free software
<osmodivs> and comes with NO WARRANTY
<Jordan_U> rautamiekka: The last bit of my message was supposed to be "and paste this for the contents: http://paste.debian.net/78844/"
<rautamiekka> osmodivs: That's bullshit.
<osmodivs> but I cant go back to Windows either
<erUSUL> re182: undo the blacklist ... maybe blacklist "wl" instead
<bazhang> rautamiekka, watch the language
<rautamiekka> bazhang: Anyway, he's lying alot.
<bazhang> rautamiekka, just let it go please
<osmodivs> Maybe I should try Mac.... then again, Steve is gonna be richer.
<airtonix> !troll
<osmodivs> Aw man! I hate computers!!
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<erUSUL> rautamiekka: do not feed the troll...
<bazhang> osmodivs, please stay on topic
<wrapster> eoke: the problem is i cannot paste it from the machine i'm  trying to ssh to...as its a separate machine
<osmodivs> ok ok ok
<ubutom> osmodivs, try freedos
<airtonix> wrapster, are the two machines both connected to the same switch ?
<rautamiekka> osmodivs: There are other Linuxes too. If you want to stay with Ubuntu-like things, get Debian since Ubuntu is based on it. Distros not based on Debian or Ubuntu are quite difficult, at least to me.
<osmodivs> is there a channel for complaining?
<erUSUL> osmodivs:
<airtonix> wrapster, or this wifi access point you just gave me a screenshot of
<erUSUL> osmodivs: /dev/null
<osmodivs> So, Debian is the Core
<bazhang> osmodivs, chatting in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> osmodivs, please take it there
<osmodivs> I tried Debian, but it seemed so siimple
<re182> erUSUL: I've also changed around my rc.local file to include these lines
<bazhang> !ot | osmodivs
<ubottu> osmodivs: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<re182> rmmod ssb, and modprobe wl
<wrapster> airtonix: 1)2 ubuntu machines running lucid and januty ; 2) lucid=10.0.0.2 and jaunty=10.0.0.3 ; 3) if not for the router i'm able to get the regular 192.198.x.x IPs for both these machines directly from the DHCP server and i can ssh
<airtonix> clear
<re182> should i delete those?
<erUSUL> re182: yes or comment it out
<osmodivs> can some of you guys write a code to just double clik and install a program?
<wrapster> airtonix: yes
<iceroot> osmodivs: it already there. just click a deb-file ir use synaptic
<airtonix> wrapster, ok so they are on the same network. we shouldn't need to worry about the router then.
<re182> erUSUL: okay, now what? reboot?
<Jordan_U> osmodivs: Package it as a .deb and it will be installable with a double click (on Ubuntu at least). What are you trying to package exactly?
<wrapster> the link is like this.. modem-->my_router-->(lucid, jaunty)
<bazhang> Jordan_U, blender alpha
<osmodivs> I am an Ex Windows guy, so I do not know nothing about compiling
<stercor> OpenOffice Calc:  How can I keep the cell number(?) constant when copying another cell to propagate its value to succeeding cells?
<erUSUL> re182: try first via modprobe .... « sudo modprobe -r wl && sudo modprobe -r b43 && sudo modprobe b43 »
<osmodivs> Thanks for the help anyway guys
<wrapster> airtonix: wifi access point?
<iceroot> !synaptic | osmodivs
<ubottu> osmodivs: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<erUSUL> re182: then « iwconfig »
<wrapster> airtonix: yes yet im unable to connect thats my worry..
<airtonix> wrapster, that router page you screenshotted for me is a wifi device.
<stercor> Is it $B$2?  I'll try that.
<iceroot> osmodivs: using ubuntu its much easier to install an application and much different to the windows-way
<airtonix> stercor, correct
<re182> erUSUL: Still nothing.
<wrapster> airtonix: on top of this.. i have vbox installed on lucid from which im runnig a VM just to test i booted into that and it got the IP 10.0.0.4.. this time from lucid im able to ssh to that machine easily
<erUSUL> re182: try rebooting then ...
<re182> can i just kill and reboot x? or do i need a full reboot?
<iceroot> re182: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<radloofa> im getting tons of these errors http://pastebin.com/JJx3e9t7 any idea how to fix?
<stercor> Yep.  That worked.  It is '$', not '.' or ':' :-)
<Jordan_U> osmodivs: This will keep you up to date with the latest (and therefore likely broken in many ways) development code: https://launchpad.net/~cheleb/+archive/blender-svn
<eoke> wrapster: can you confirm the machine you're trying to ssh from is also on the 10.0.0.x network
<airtonix> wrapster, wait. you have two real machines with ip addresses of 10.0.0.2 and 3. but you have a vbox guest on the first and it has an ip address of 10.0.0.4
<eoke> wrapster: I'm just wondering if that's still on the 192.168.10.x subnet you mentioned earlier.
<Jordan_U> osmodivs: It you want to run alpha software you're need to expect difficulties and bugs.
<wrapster> eoke: thats correct.. Im trying to ssh from lucid to jaunty.. and lucid has 10.0.0.x
<wrapster> airtonix: correct
<airtonix> wrapster, so what does the vbox guest have to do with the problem ? (and what is the problem)
<cesc> could you recommend me a software to record my activity using linux?
<eoke> wrapster: Correct that it's on the 10.0.0.x address or correct its on the 192.168.10.x address.
<airtonix> cesc, define "record activity"
<wrapster> airtonix: vbox does not have anything to do with that.
<bazhang> cesc, recordmydesktop
<rautamiekka> Alcohol52: No luck with LiLi either. The boot menu is the pretty Ubuntu Server one but "Detect and mount CD-ROM" fails no differently from UNetBootin's installation.
<wrapster> eoke: correct that its on 10.0.0.x network
<cesc> sorry, I mean to record my cursor movement and actions...
<bazhang> !screencast > cesc
<ubottu> cesc, please see my private message
<airtonix> wrapster, have you confirmed that port 22 is open on the target machine ?
<thune3> radloofa: maybe http://fvue.nl/wiki/Clearlooks_configuration_option_is_not_supported_and_will_be_ignored
<cesc> thanks everybody for your quick answer..
<sheff> i hope someone can help me .i have been trying to fix my grub loader for 3 days now and all the things i have tryed do not seam to work. from live cd's and super grub disk,but still can't get my ubuntu or bgrub menu to come up.
<wrapster> airtonix: http://imagebin.org/102895
<wrapster> eoke: http://imagebin.org/102895
<Tootoot222> sheff: grub2?
<frxstrem> what's the best website editor (like Dreamweaver) for Ubuntu/Linux?
<wrapster> that will give you the perfect pic
<wrapster> forget about the 10.0.0.4.. thats the vbox instance.
<bazhang> frxstrem, dreamweaver like is aptana studio
<airtonix> wrapster, ok but have you scanned the target machine with nmap to confirm the ports are open ?
<wrapster> what im trying to do is to connect to .2 from .3
<sheff> tootoot222: yas
<frxstrem> bazhang: okay, thanks :)
<wrapster> airtonix: no that i've not done
<re182> erUSUL: still no output from iwconfig
<airtonix> wrapster, oh right. from the vbox guest. (which has host network setup instead of nat)
<erUSUL> re182: :(
<re182> erUSUL: When i had a fresh install, i could see wireless in the tray
<wrapster> airtonix: right
<erUSUL> re182: paste whole dmesg  ?
<re182> erUSUL: but now i can't, any idea what could have caused that?
<drozdak> hi anyone know lxde?
<erUSUL> really dunno
<Tootoot222> sheff: all you have to do is boot into a livecd, mount your ubuntu partition to /mnt, bind /dev /proc and /sys into it, then chroot into it; from there you can restore the mbr and update the menu
<eoke> wrapster just to confirm ssh from 10.0.0.2 to 10.0.0.3 doesn't work but sshing from 10.0.0.4(a VM on 10.0.0.2) to 10.0.0.3 does?
<drozdak> i have some lxde related problems
<airtonix> wrapster, ok so. 1) can you ping google. 2) try using from the guest : nmap 10.0.0.0/24
<KPJS> Hello :)
<sheff> tootoot222: i have tryed that but still can't seam to get it right.
<airtonix> wrapster, what is the OS on the guest ?
<Tootoot222> sheff: are you on a livecd right now?
<sheff> tootoot222: no i'm on the xp partition, it's a dual boot
<wrapster> eoke: ssh from .3 to .4(which is a VM present on .3 itself) works fine. ssh from .4 to either .2 or .3 does not work. (ping from .4 to .2 or .3 works)
<Tootoot222> sheff: what version of ubuntu do you have? (and did you upgrade in place from an earlier version?)
<wrapster> eoke: ssh to .4 from .3 probably works coz its bridged and the other two IPs are not
<KPJS> Hi, I'm using a Live-CD of Ubuntu 10.04 here and I can't seem to get an accepted SSI certificate when I attempt to login to some sites. Any ideas on what might be going on?
<savid> Is it possible to install google-chrome-beta on lucid?
<sheff> tootoot222: i had just installed ubuntu 9.10 2 weeks ago
<wrapster> airtonix: from all these machines I can ping google
<bazhang> savid, chromium?
<HexLaTor> KPJS, ssi needs to be saved somewhere i guess...
<savid> bazhang, google-chrome
<Tootoot222> savid: enable the partner repository
<airtonix> wrapster, ok and lastly the guest vm is having its network setup as bridged/host only ? not NAT ?
<savid> Tootoot222, yeah, I did -- but I still don't see it...
<wrapster> airtonix: the VM is running opensolaris
<omani> http://nopaste.info/b014807e99.html <- problem with fetchmail. mta is msmtp installed. error: smtp localhost connection failed.
<HexLaTor> savid, it's possible and it's installed here
<wrapster> airtonix: correct. its set as bridged/host only
<Tootoot222> savid: aptitude search chrome
<airtonix> wrapster, i assume its a ubuntu desktop 10.04 ?
<savid> Tootoot222,  yeah, that's what I did -- no google chrome
<HexLaTor> savid, http://www.google.com/chrome/intl/en/landing_chrome.html?hl=en&platform=linux&hl=en
<HexLaTor> savid, just download && install
<wrapster> airtonix: 10.0.0.4 is a VM.. that is running opensolaris.. 10.0.0.2 and 10.0.0.3 are 2 separate physical machines running jaunty and lucid respectively
<savid> HexLaTor,  yeah, I'm aware of that -- looking for a repository though so I can get updates
<sheff> tootoot222: when it installed i did not notice it mad a 40 gig partition with nothing on it but lost and found ,so i tryed to remove and resize it . now i have just the win
<wrapster> airtonix: yes...
<frxstrem> is there a command line traceroute utility in Ubuntu?
<sheff> to boot into but the ubuntu is still there
<HexLaTor> savid, for updates, just open ur chrome >> about >> verify updates..!
<profxavier> guys, I am having an issue with using nano, I am using putty to connect to my Ubuntu system and each time I use the editor, I have an issue with certain keys, like 0, which I use off my numeric key pad instead, as I am missing a keyboard key
<airtonix> wrapster, do you have other services on .2 or .3 that you can test from .4  ?
<gops> hello
<HexLaTor> hey gops
<delici0us> is their a log i can check after a system crash?
<wrapster> airtonix: no
<gops> how do i download the source of a webpage using wget
<profxavier> my 0 [insert] is the same as ^R
<airtonix> and did you confirm that you can ssh from .2 to .3 (and vice versa)
<wrapster> airtonix: http://pastie.org/1020050
<HexLaTor> profxavier, are u talking about vi ?
<HexLaTor> use vim
<appleseed> What's this weird grinding noise I hear when I hold in Alt+Tab ??
<wrapster> airtonix: that is the problem.. Im unable to ssh from .2 to .3
<wrapster> thats what i've been trying to find out
<HexLaTor> wrapster, NAT that ..
<airtonix> wrapster, do they even have openssh-server installed ?
<sheff> tootoot222: should i boot into the live cd ? and then come back to here?
<airtonix> wrapster, nvm
<Jordan_U> gops: wget google.com
<taomaster> why does the ubuntu website recomment 32 bit vs 64 bit for daily use?
<airtonix> wrapster, i would check that you dont have ufw running
<profxavier> ha
<profxavier> i figured it out :D
<airtonix> wrapster, sudo ufw disable
<wrapster> airtonix: i had openssh-client installed just now installed openssh-server
<wildbat> ubuntu don't give the option to suspend/sleep(it got hibernates thou) in the shutdown menu~ what should i do to enable it? 10.04, E6600, ASUS P5B
<airtonix> wrapster, i mean, sudo service ufw stop
<profxavier> how can I *always* run nano with the -K flag, without having to enter it each time ?
<KPJS> This is strange. The security certificate is getting denied when I attempt to login to live.xbox.com but it's accepted at hotmail. I downloaded the latest version of Chrome.
<eoke> profxavier: man alias
<airtonix> profxavier, make an alias in your bash conf (in your home folder)
<thune3> taomaster: because the benefits of 64-bit are minor, and there are a few more potential headaches with 64-bit (flash/video-drivers/etc)
<appleseed> Does anyone else hear a weird grinding noise when they hold in Alt+Tab?
 * duffydack loves his 64bit complete with flash and video drivers
<HexLaTor> appleseed, what ??
<taomaster> thume3 i'm running 64 and see no issues
<appleseed> When I hold in Alt+Tab and cycle through the windows, I can hear my pc making this weird grinding sound, I'm serious.
<wrapster> airtonix: installed openssh-server on .3 and stopped ufw
<wrapster> now what?
<appleseed> I'm running of the newest hardware and an SSD
<airtonix> wrapster, no idea if 1) both .2 .3 & .4 all have openssh-server installed , and 2) none of the are running firewall blocking port 22 or only allowing a specific ip address, and 3) you can access other services on the those machines
<airtonix> wrapster, do that nmap scan again from .2 to .3 and also from .3 to .2
<taomaster> does the 32 bit version use 4 gb of memory and more?
<wrapster> airtonix: ok
<airtonix> taomaster, yes, if you use the pae kernel
<taomaster> pae kennel?
<tle> I'm having trouble making my computer auto-login to my account. When I go into the options menu (Settings -> Admin -> Login Settings) I can see the option but my user account doesn't show up. What gives?
<appleseed> HexLaTor: does your pc also make noise when holding in Alt+Tab?
<HexLaTor> No
<HexLaTor> appleseed, u 've compiz there ?
<airtonix> wrapster, you should in theory at least see that nmap finds an open port at 22
<appleseed> HexLaTor: lol, I'm not crazy though, and I can't think what the heck would make such a sound; well it's just plain KDE on Kubuntu, you're probably running Ubuntu right?
<wrapster> airtonix: yes i find that on both .3 and .2
<airtonix> wrapster, and so now you should try ssh login from either machine
<Pask> salve
<realubot> I use this in a bash script at Ubuntu Server: var1="$variable" php $HOME/script.php but this doesn't seem to work at my Ubuntu Desktop installation: var="Hello" php $HOME/script.php Why isn't the same code working on both computers?
<edbian> realubot, Is php installed on the Ubuntu desktop?
<chowlala> hey guys
<chowlala> can anyone recommend something like ubuntu tweak for kubuntu?
<Pask> C'è qualcuno che sarebbe disposto ad aiutarmi a configurare la chiavetta fastweb FW 722 su ubuntu 10.04
<realubot> edbian: php5-cli yes.
<aretrfre34> hi i have connected tablet to ubuntu via usb0, and they are pinging each other, ubuntu has eth0 broadband, how to share it for tablet?
<IdleOne> !it | Pask
<ubottu> Pask: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<HexLaTor> appleseed, yes..
<tle> does anyone know why my user account doesn't appear in the list of who can be set to auto-login on startup?
<edbian> realubot, How is the script not working?  Do you get error messages?
<usr_> hello, Im havingo problems with flash based apps on firefox. I have ubuntu 10.04, which I upgraded from 9.10. Is there any update/patch to make flash work on firefox?
<realubot> edbian: I can execute my php script without any problem using the info in var1 from within the php script.
<realubot> edbian: I get this error in Temrinal: PHP Notice:  Undefined index: var1 in
<edbian> I'm not really sure what var1 is for?  You set it equal to "hello" then you run your php script.
<KPJS> is there a way to save a security certificate in Chrome? I'm a bit lost with this.
<realubot> and then the path to my script afterwards and a line number pointing to the line where I have $var1 = $_ENV['var1'];
<krax> i ave trouble with all known dl manager or better said accelerators     i have to dl files > 1G which require pause and restart segment dl and also  http athun  could u  suggest sth graphical please
<edbian> realubot, You didn't pass var1 into your script?  You can't just access the variables of other programs.  You have to pass them in just like passing a var into a function
<vagvaf> hello there, are there any problems with wubi 10.04 and X ?
<realubot> edbian: Ok, do you mean that I have to import the variable using a php function inside the script?
<edbian> realubot, I'm not sure how to pass arguments to a php script.  Typically you would do PHP scriptName.php argument1
<tanio> what's the command whit remove the program?
<edbian> realubot, php has some special way of accessing it in the program after that.  I'm not sure you'll have to research it.
<edbian> tanio, sudo apt-get remove <packageName>
<krax>  i have trouble with all known dl manager or better said accelerators     i have to dl files > 1G which require pause and restart segment dl and also  http athun  could u  suggest sth graphical please
<tanio> thanks edbian
<tanio> :)
<edbian> tanio, yep.  Good luck!
<airtonix> krax, fatrat ?
<airtonix> krax, or slimrat
<realubot> edbian: Well, thank you anyway.
<edbian> realubot, good luck
<krax> airtonix which on u prefer/
<airtonix> krax, i just use wget directly with the -c switch
<thune3> krax: the server hosting the file you are downloading has to support ranges for continuing downloads to work.
<airtonix> ^
<airtonix> krax, but most do
<krax> aritonix; wget prefect but a bug under 10.04 which when you close it it still work at background
<krax> thune3 i know.
<afasdafasdf> i broke my computer using grub, how do i fix it
<afasdafasdf> i can't live cd either
<Jordan_U> afasdafasdf: Broke how?
<Jordan_U> afasdafasdf: Broke how?
<afasdafasdf> the menu options are wrong
<afasdafasdf> i tried installing arch from inside ubuntu and it ended up breaking
<afasdafasdf> so the only option is to boot from arch but that doesn't work
<thune3> krax: i like: curl -LO -C - http://.......
<afasdafasdf> i'm trying to get back on windows
<Roasted> Does anybody have any idea why flash in Firefox tends to suck, yet in Chromium it's much better? Is there any way I can get flash in Firefox to work properly?
<George_E> Roasted: got the exact opposite problem
<Roasted> George_E, haha, no kidding?
<krax> thune: curl does it segmented
<Jordan_U> !details | afasdafasdf
<ubottu> afasdafasdf: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<thune3> krax: what do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<afasdafasdf> i just gave you details
<Jordan_U> afasdafasdf: What happens when you try to boot with the archlinux entry?
<afasdafasdf> it gives me an error because it can't find the kernel image
<sheff> tootoot222: ok i'm on the live cd
<krax> !<fatrat>
<Jordan_U> afasdafasdf: Why can't you boot a LiveCD? What drive/partition contains windows?
<afasdafasdf> i don't have a disc drive \ no usb
<afasdafasdf> and i'd guess hd0,0 would have windows
<afasdafasdf> it was the first thing i installed
<afasdafasdf> but i have no idea
<ActionParsnip> afasdafasdf: i'd make a bootable cd / usb. It'll make life a lot easier
<afasdafasdf> great idea retard
<afasdafasdf> i hadn't thought of that
<Pooria> I have kubuntu for netbook installed on my netbook but I want to change it to ubuntu-netbook without formatting and install from boot, how can I do this?
<ActionParsnip> afasdafasdf: be civil
<usr_> hello, Im having problems with flash on firefox. I have ubuntu 10.04, which I upgraded from 9.10. Is there any update/patch to make flash work on firefox?
<George_E> Pooria: There is a package you can install.
<ActionParsnip> Pooria: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook-edition (might be remix, should be ok)
<Pooria> ActionParsnip, will that unistall all the kubuntu related packages?
<George_E> Pooria: I can't quite remember its name, maybe "ubuntu-desktop"?
<ActionParsnip> Usr_: use http://pastebin.com to give the output of: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<pr0xy> Can someone help me with openal and alsa?
<ActionParsnip> Pooria: no it shouldn't
<pw-toxic> hi, can someone explain me, why 64-bit ubuntu is "not recommended for daily desktop usage" ?
<hsa2> haha
<Pooria> ActionParsnip, how can I then get ride off kubuntu packages?
<saganbyte> Hi, I installed this Ubuntu Ultimate Edition... its nice and all that but I want to remove it now... how can i do that?
<pr0xy> pw-toxic: because it's 64-bit.
<saganbyte> I want regulatr Ubuntu
<pw-toxic> pr0xy, what is the problem with 64 bit?
<Tootoot222> sheff: the commands are like: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt; sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev; sudo mount -o bind /proc /mnt/proc; sudo mount -o bind /sys /mnt/sys; sudo chroot /mnt
<Out`Of`Control> How do i get all audo codes?
<Tootoot222> sheff: where sda1 is your ubuntu partition
<Out`Of`Control> *audio
<ActionParsnip> pw-toxic: we get this a lot, 32bit still gets an easier ride in some ways than 64bit. Some manufacturers only make 32bit debs. If you have a 64bit cpu i'd grab 64bit ubuntu
<yoyoned> !uninstall
<ubottu> To learn how to uninstall applications in Ubuntu - please visit http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-delete-remove-software-using-apt-get-command/
<ActionParsnip> !puregnome
<pw-toxic> ActionParsnip, ok thx. .i was just wondering... since im using 64bit ubuntu on desktop and notebook as well for several months now
<Out`Of`Control> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<aretrfre34> hi i have connected tablet to ubuntu via usb0, and they are pinging each other, ubuntu has eth0 broadband, how to share it for tablet?
<pr0xy> pw-toxic: it's incompatible with many CPUs and  many applications don't play too nice in a 64-bit environment
<IdleOne> !best > krax
<ubottu> krax, please see my private message
<Out`Of`Control> thanks
<Out`Of`Control> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<pw-toxic> pr0xy, can you tell me an example environment?
<usr_> ActionParsnip, ii  flashplugin-installer      10.1.53.64ubuntu0.10.04.1          Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<saganbyte> I do not have the system login enabled and I want to change the window manager to fluxbox which i just installed, how should I do this
<pw-toxic> pr0xy, application i mean
<ActionParsnip> Pooria: there used to be a puregnome factoid but now its not there. I believe if you start removing kdelibs and qt it will remove kde then the other apps will fail deps and be marked for removal
<Out`Of`Control> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pr0xy> pw-toxic: one that doesn't play nice
<ActionParsnip> saganbyte: you will need to reinstall the official distro
<sheff> tootoot222: i have done that and it brought me to a regedit for the grub configuration list , but i have no idea what to do with it
<Out`Of`Control> thanks
<Pooria> ActionParsnip, thanks bro
<yoyoned> saganbyte: use the file /home/user/.xinitrc
<ActionParsnip> Usr_: is that all that is output?
<Tootoot222> sheff: once you chroot all you have to do is sudo grub-install; sudo update-grub
<saganbyte> ActionParsnip, okay thanks
<usr_> ActionParsnip, yes, that is all
<shiva> my volume does not show in notification tray in gnome, how do i load it?
<pr0xy> pw-toxic: basically 64-bit eats up tons of ram even when you're not doing much.
<saganbyte> yoyoned, thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> Usr_: after you ran the whole command string?
<sheff> tootoot222: did it and still no joy
<usr_> ActionParsnip, yes
<aretrfre34> if i ping google.com it just hangs on tablet
<pw-toxic> pr0xy, well i have 8GB of ram, so i think i dont care about this one ;)
<Tootoot222> sheff: do you have a seperate /boot partition?
<shiva> my volume does not show in notification tray in gnome, how do i load it? (pkill gnome-panel, nor a reboot load it)
<pr0xy> pw-toxic: oh, nice. what's your rig like?
<sheff> not sure
<pw-toxic> pr0xy, whats a "rig"?
<Tootoot222> pw-toxic: computer
<yoyoned> saganbyte: http://www.fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php?title=.xinitrc
<pr0xy> pw-toxic: computer tower
<ActionParsnip> Usr_: ok then run: sudo apt-get --purge remove flasplugin-installer; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<pr0xy> pw-toxic: and peripherals
<jim__> test
<pw-toxic> pr0xy, oh well.. i have a fully watercooled pc (even the power engine)... (GB ram  adm x3 2,7 @ 3,1   gtx260   INTEL SSD 160GB    INTEL SSD 80GB
<sheff> tootoot222: could that be the 40gig partition that was installed b4?
<pw-toxic> my watercooling is passive as well
<pr0xy> pw-toxic: how much did that cost?
<trism> shiva: in lucid, the volume control is part of the indicator applet, so add that to your panel to see it
<Tootoot222> sheff: uh, most likely; how many partitions do you have right now? just the windows one? or are there more?
<yoyoned> !ot|pw-toxic pr0xy
<ActionParsnip> Usr_: removes then reinstalls flash
<ubottu> pw-toxic pr0xy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<hzj> 有没有中文的阿
<erUSUL> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<trism> shiva: the old gnome-volume-control-applet is still available though if you would rather that, just need to add it bak to your System/Preferences/Startup Applications
<usr_> ActionParsnip, ok, thank you =)
<hzj> 怎么弄哦 我是新手
<pw-toxic> pr0xy, come to offtopic cahnnel
<pr0xy> sorry, yoyoned, just a spot of curiousity.
<sheff> tootoot222: all i saw on it was a file called lost and fond.... i have thae linux a swop and a windows
<pr0xy> Can someone help with openal and alsa?
<shiva> trism, i see. yea i removed it a couple days ago because all my IM's never pop up on screen, rather they remain in this indicator menu.. do you know anyway to disable that?
<dk> Whenever I try to start a server in Perl, my Lucid netbook *hard locks*. I have to press and hold the power button to shut down and start up again. How is this possible?
<aretrfre34> pr0xy: don't ask to ask q question
<ActionParsnip> Dk: can you reset the x server instead of powering off
<zamba> when running pulseaudio i have no output devices available.. apart from the dummy module
<dk> ActionParsnip: keyboard and mouse become completely unreponsive. ctrl-alt-backspace has no effect
<zamba> what to do?
<pr0xy> how do Iget openal to use the alsa device first in planeshift?
<sheff> tootoot222: so do i need to make a small new partition for it?
<ActionParsnip> Dk: that's because it doesn't use that anymore, but it can be re-enab led
<DavBran> Good afternoon, is anyone else having trouble with having to log in twice when waking up ubuntu 10.04, be it screen or computer.
<dk> ActionParsnip: how do I do that?
<iceroot> !dontzap | dk
<ubottu> dk: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<dk> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Dk: its in keyboard under preferences
<xangua> si, si tengo
<Tootoot222> sheff: pastebin the outputs of: ``sudo fdisk -l'' and ``cat /etc/fstab'' (or if you're on the livecd, /mnt/etc/fstab after you mount your ubuntu partition to /mnt)
<Tootoot222> to http://pastebin.com/
<ActionParsnip> Iceroot: no need for zap, its a simple tickbox
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: ok, never looked at it
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: dk: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/enable-ctrl-alt-backspace-in-ubuntukubuntu-10-04lucid-lynx.html
<krax> i want to install RP-PPPoE .
<dk> ActionParsnip: thanks
<trism> ActionParsnip: the dontzap wiki page actually describes those same options
<krax> isthere any chance todestroy mymodem
<ActionParsnip> Trism: gotcha
<ActionParsnip> Krax: no it will not be destroyed
<krax> i want to install RP-PPPoE. is there any chance to destroy my       adsl router(modem)
<aretrfre34> hi i have hooked up tablet to ubuntu via usb0, and they are pinging each other, ubuntu has broadband, how to share it with tablet?
<ActionParsnip> !ics | aretrfre34
<ubottu> aretrfre34: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<aku_penin_09> hye.. i'm new here..
<sheff> tootoot222: heres the first one http://pastebin.com/PehRZay1.. not sure on how to do the second one
<ActionParsnip> !away > hsa2
<ActionParsnip> !away > hsa2|gone
<ubottu> hsa2|gone, please see my private message
<sheff> tootoot222: it gave a permision denied
<chowlala> hi guys
<chowlala> can anyone tell me if there's an installer for kubuntu like ubuntu tweak?
<chowlala> and, does anyone know if there's a powerpoint presenter as good as keynote?
<chowlala> not impress or ppt itself :P
<usr_> ActionParsnip, nope, it didnt work. I need to select the options of this page: http://support.seagate.com/kbimg/flash/serial_number_locator/SerialNumberLocator.html. When I press the buttons nothing happen
<mammmlinuxxxx> www.arekoye.blogspot.com           linux kurd
<mammmlinuxxxx> www.arekoye.blogspot.com           linux kurd
<FloodBot2> mammmlinuxxxx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pw-toxic> hi, i want to install ubuntu for fun on my desktop.. i wont use it often, but maybe sometimes..  HDD is very expensive since i got an SSD.. how big should my ubuntu partition be?
<krax> actionparsnip: look here http://paste.ubuntu.com/455566/      is from http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/pppoe.html
<mammmlinuxxxx> www.ubuntu.com  eroor
<ActionParsnip> Usr_: there's a tip if buttons in flash don't work under compiz.
<Kauzmik1dr> can someone please point me in the right direction to get my wpa to work. Im using ubuntu 10.04 with a netgear wna1100...works great without security but it would be nice to have it secured
<mammmlinuxxxx> www.arekoye.blogspot.com
<ikonia> mammmlinuxxxx: do you need ubuntu support
<pr0xy> Why does my mouse flicker on and off every so often? does it have to do with the USB ports
<ActionParsnip> Usr_: http://www.flashconf.com/how-to/fix-mouse-clicks-not-working-in-flash-and-ubuntu/
<aretrfre34> ActionParsnip: what if laptop has only one net card?
<ActionParsnip> Usr_: if that's what you mean
<VCoolio> pw-toxic_: around 8 Gb for root file system (called / ) and what you need for documents and stuff on another partition (called /home )
<ActionParsnip> aretrfre34: you are connecting it via usb right?
<krax>  i want to install RP-PPPoE. is there any chance to destroy my       adsl router(modem)       look here http://paste.ubuntu.com/455566/      is from http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/pppoe.html
<aretrfre34> ActionParsnip: yep
<ActionParsnip> aretrfre34: then the usb with have a network interface name too
<Haski> can someone help me? my screen is twitching/flickering/looking like a camera from trash horror, i updated ubuntu,but it didn't help
<ActionParsnip> Haski: reinstall video drivers would be my first call
<aretrfre34> ActionParsnip: cool so it possible, i go read mans
<pr0xy> Why does my mouse flicker on and off every so often? does it have to do with the USB ports?
<Haski> it bugged during live boot also
<TheOm3ga> hi
<TheOm3ga> I'm on ubuntu x86_64 and I'm getting problems with the flash player, because the one included with ubuntu-restricted-extras does not work very well, and now that adobe has closed the beta for the 64 bits version, I don't know where to get it
<katanga> Haski, What monitor do you have?
<krax>  i want to install RP-PPPoE. is there any chance to destroy my       adsl router(modem)       look here http://paste.ubuntu.com/455566/      is from http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/pppoe.html
<Haski> laptop
<Jordan_U> sheff: Was it Super GRUB2 Disk that you tried?
<Haski> asus f5
<zamba> i have both a stereo output and a hdmi output on my computer.. am i able to configure pulseaudio so that i can output sound on both devices at the same time?
<zamba> is that at all possible?
<test34> zamba, it probably depend on your sound card
<sheff> jordan_u: yas it was ,but i kept getting errors on it also
<Jordan_U> zamba: If your sound card can do it then pulseaudio can, try asking in #pulseaudio.
<Jordan_U> sheff: What errors?
<trism> zamba: yes, if you install paprefs, you can run it and on the simultaneous output tab, check the box and then select the virtual card in System/Preferences/Sound
<test34> zamba, but probably not... you probably need to get another sound card/device
<sheff> jordan_u: not finding menu list
<katanga> Haski, LCd... Hmm.. Check in your graphics properties that frequancy is 60 Hz
<rrc> help, i have installed freetennis on ubuntu x86-64 but it automatically closes after 3 or 4 minutes of play
<test34> if trism is right I would be really surprised
<zamba> trism: basically i want all sound happening on DISPLAY=:0.0 to be outputted throught he stereo jack and sound on DISPLAY=:0.1 through hdmi
<sheff> jordan_u: not sure if it was a grub2 disk
<zamba> trism: you think that's possible?
<Haski> katanga yeah,and can't change it
<trism> zamba: I have no idea, that was not what I was describing
<krax> is there any chance that RP-PPPoE damage adsl modem(router0
<Jordan_U> sheff: Super GRUB2 Disk wouldn't give that error, and should let you boot into Ubuntu. Once you're booted into your Ubuntu system re-installing grub is much easier.
<zamba> trism: that's basically what i want to accomplish
<krax> !RP-PPPoE
<ikonia> krax: no
<katanga> Haski, When you tried LiveCD was it the same?
<sheff> jordan_u: the disk i used was a bit old ( last year i beleave)
<krax> ikonia: look here are u sure http://paste.ubuntu.com/455566/
<Haski> katanga,yes
<ikonia> krax: that is freebsd and nothing to do with ubuntu
<cannonfodder> hey you guys..how do i ssh into localhost if i use a diff port than 22   ...lets say im using 1234 as my port...how do i ssh into it   i tried "ssh -D 127.0.0.1:1234" but it didnt work
<rrc> help, i have installed freetennis on ubuntu x86-64 but it automatically closes after 3 or 4 minutes of play
<trism> zamba: my mistake, I misunderstood what you were doing anyway, I thought they were separate sound devices...I do that with my usb headset and sound card so I get output to both without having to switch
<krax> ikonia: is from http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/pppoe.html
<ikonia> krax: that is nothing to do with ubuntu
<katanga> Haski, strange... I don't now what could help.. :(
<zamba> trism: so it should be able to do?
<Jordan_U> sheff: If you want to use Super GRUB2 Disk then download it from here: http://prdownload.berlios.de/supergrub/super_grub_disk_hybrid-1.98s1.iso then when you're booted into Ubuntu just run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc -phigh" to re-install grub.
<cannonfodder> hey you guys..how do i ssh into localhost if i use a diff port than 22   ...lets say im using 1234 as my port...how do i ssh into it   i tried "ssh -D 127.0.0.1:1234" but it didnt work
<katanga> Haski, Dont know
<zamba> trism: because i'm only able to select one output through configuration in pulseaudio.. i have different profiles there
<ikonia> cannonfodder: telnet to the port on local host to make sure it's listening
<krax> ikonia: the fact that it may re-brand your router is distro-free
<Jordan_U> sheff: If you want to continue installing grub from the liveCD then please run this script and pastebin the RESULTS.TXT : http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/
<Haski> katanga,last night was fixed by itself,but i had to reformat to give more space to linux
<kvsn_> Is there a way to create a mirrored raid setup without moving the data already on the disks?
<ikonia> krax: this process is nothing to do with ubuntu and not supported here, please do not ask again
<trism> zamba: if you have two output options on the output tab of System/Preferences/Sound, then it may, because it adds another option for "Simultaneous output to ..." and lists the other two sound devices for me
<ikonia> kvsn_: no
<danalt> cannomfodder: ssh -p1234 127.0.0.1
<katanga> Haski, How you fixed that? May be update of drivers?
<kvsn_> ikonia: damn :/
<zamba> trism: i get two there, yeah.. one is "internal audio digital stereo (hdmi)" and the other is "simultaneous output to internal audio digital stereo (hdmi)"
<yotam> hi guys.
<Lydia`> hi lo - playing with orpheus
<zamba> trism: but i'm only able to output on one at a time
<yotam> My numpad has stopped to type numbers when numlock is on. Do you have any idea why such thing might happen?
<Haski> i didn't do anything and i wasn't connected to internet...i was just siting and it logged out (screensaver i guess) and when i logged back it was fixed
<trism> zamba: yeah that probably won't work then, I meant two others in addition to the simultaneous one, for me I have usb headset, sb audigy, then the simultaneous one, so three all together...sorry, I'm not sure how to do what you want to do
<Jordan_U> cannonfodder: ssh -p 1234 localhost
<proximalpha> Hello
<proximalpha> I've got a question, if I may.
<Jordan_U> !ask | proximalpha
<ubottu> proximalpha: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Haski> katanga, i didn't do anything and i wasn't connected to internet...i was just siting and it logged out (screensaver i guess) and when i logged back it was fixed
<proximalpha> Everytime I switch applications using alt+tab, my mouse pointer stalls for a fraction of a second. Is this a bug? If so, how can I fix it?
<katanga> Haski, Don't know, man.. Sorry!
<Haski> katanga, np...gonna try reinstalling video drivers
<sheff> jordan_u: ok here it all is lol..http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ADTxibua
<cap87> hey guys... where can i get help with courier and squirrelmail?
<Jordan_U> sheff: You need to run the script and pastebin the RESULTS.TXT that it produces, not just pastebin the text of the script itself.
<sheff> jordan_u: ok how do i do that ..sorry for being a noob lol
<Jordan_U> sheff: Open a terminal and run "sudo bash Downloads/boot_info_script*.sh"
<dk> How can I diagnose a hard lock? (Lucid netbook)
<osmodivs> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<osmodivs> intern/ghost/intern/GHOST_WindowX11.cpp:178: X11 glXQueryVersion() failed, verify working openGL system!
<osmodivs> Fallo de segmentación
<osmodivs> Is there a way to fix this?
<sheff> jordan_u: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/UnSMtieU
<Eighteens> wow i got ubuntu 10.04 working woo woo, and bitchx
<wonderboy> ubuntu 9.04 sometimes just freezes as a whole, including mouse pointer, needing to restart by pressing restart button..
<wonderboy> am now on a live cd, just after such a crash
<wonderboy> skimming through /var/log to see something useful, any particular log to look for?
<osmodivs> Anyone?
<Eighteens> i dont have any hair left, but it feels good to have a computer again... thx ubuntu :)
<osmodivs> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<osmodivs> intern/ghost/intern/GHOST_WindowX11.cpp:178: X11 glXQueryVersion() failed, verify working openGL system!
<osmodivs> Fallo de segmentación
<osmodivs> Ubuntu is kinda buggy
<osmodivs> All of a suden, it just stops working
<Eighteens> i cant believe i got it working, i've been trying for months
<rrc> osmodivs: if u need stability, use its parent debian
<rrc> osmodivs: but ubuntu have latest packages from debians unstable branch
<Jordan_U> osmodivs: You're using alpha software, bugs are to be expected.
<Eighteens> i always got some error at boot, like some apic timer debug msg, never would install, then it would get half way and not go anymore, and then i was like, let me try a amd 64 old processor, and it worked
<Jordan_U> osmodivs: If you want a stable experience then don't use an alpha version of Blender.
<osmodivs> Well, is there a way to fix it?
<cesc> For someone that has used total commander in windows for long time.. and now has installed ubuntu.. which file manager would you recommend me?
<osmodivs> they say is a xserver thing
<osmodivs> Anyway to fix this problem?
<Pirate_Hunter> osmodivs, mdinight commander (mc) or the gtk version of it but it all depends on you experiment till you find one that you like, nautilus is quite good by default unless you decide to have a custom install
<Eighteens> my question is, now that i have it working, should i dare try to put windows back on, that will rewrite the MBR correct, and then i will loose this install? or will grub allow me to point back to the os
<Pirate_Hunter> Eighteens, just correct/fix grub afterwards with the livecd
<Pirate_Hunter> !grub > Eighteens
<ubottu> Eighteens, please see my private message
<KeyLimePi> I seem to have a problem getting my XP (inside VMWare) to interact with my /home/user folder. Samba4 seem to have changed things.
<Jordan_U> Eighteens: Follow this guide to re-install grub after installing windows: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<Eighteens> oh sorry buttu, i didnt see that
<alex-hp> hello everyone. I was wondering if samba can be used to connect a computer running ubuntu 10.04 and a pc running windows 7. everything i've read online says that windows 7 does not allow this....
<proximalpha> Sorry to interrupt, but how long does it usually take for a question to be answered here?
<aretrfre34> ActionParsnip: thank you so much, i'm so happy now!
<KeyLimePi> proximalpha: Its gonna depend on who is actually active in chat and what your problem is.
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<Pirate_Hunter> proximalpha, depends if anyone has the answer
<tle> does anyone know why my user account doesn't appear in the list of who can be set to auto-login on startup?
<proximalpha> Well I asked a question about fifteen minutes back; I'm not sure anyone even saw it
<proximalpha> so here goes again:
<proximalpha> Everytime I switch applications using alt+tab, my mouse pointer stalls for a fraction of a second. Is this a bug? If so, how can I fix it?
<Agu10> hi
<ActionParsnip> proximalpha: what video card?
<Agu10> can I change windows xp config from ubuntu?
<proximalpha> nvidia geforce go 7400
<tic^> tle: no, i can't see your computer screen from where i'am.
<Agu10> because I changed the network domain  on a windows netbook, and now I can't login
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: I believe you can edit the registry from ubuntu
<Agu10> I just need to login on it to change the domain back :S
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: use the local admin account on the pc
<proximalpha> ActionParsnip: I have an nvidia Geforce Go 7400 video card
<Agu10> ActionParsnip: what's that?
<Pirate_Hunter> alex-hp, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1343192 sorry dont use windows but this is something that might give you some information
<boba> i made an image of my linux ext3 partition on my internal hard disk and then restored it on a partition on my external hard disk. Then I reinstalled the grub on this hard disk and still cannot boot from this partition
<alex-hp> Pirate_Hunter, thank you.
<Agu10> I can't choose the network domain anymore in the login window
<Agu10> it has disappeared
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: every windows pc has an admin account on the local pc. Change your login domain to the local pc and use the local admin account you set when you first installed the OS
<tle> When I go into the options menu (Settings -> Admin -> Login Settings) I can see the option but my user account doesn't show up. The other user accounts do but I set them up after I installed this machine.
<KeyLimePi> Anyone know how to get your VMWare (with the host being Lucid Lynx) to see your home directory and desktop from the XP side of things. I had this set up nicely before my upgrade but I need to "hook it back up".
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: click the options button on the logon screen
<KeyLimePi> Im using Samba4 and a 64-bit install of Lucid Lynx
<Agu10> ActionParsnip: yes, but nothing shows up
<Agu10> the window becomes taller
<Agu10> and no domain dropdown is shown
<ActionParsnip> Agu10: windows support is in ##windows dude, they will help there
<Agu10> }ok
<Agu10> thanks
<Jordan_U> boba: How did you re-install grub? What happens when you try to boot?
<ActionParsnip> Keylimepi: i'd ask in #vbox as its more specific to your issue
<Jork> hello Guys. I tried to install doomsday game with cmake but gives me an following error : http://pastebin.com/Axq1vpZU. How can I fix this. Thnx
<KeyLimePi> ActionParsnip: Is there a vmware specific channel?
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip, VMWare in #vbox?
<kop> #vbox
<boba> Jordan_U: i tried in different ways from the live cd directly from my working Ubuntu partition
<ActionParsnip> proximalpha: there's an xorg.conf option to use hwcursor off and on, i'd play with that
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: d'oh. Nice save
<KeyLimePi> Yeah. Vbox seems geared towards virtual box, not vmware
<ActionParsnip> Yeah #vmware then
<boba> Jordan_U: But when i select to boot from the USB it starts the grub menu and i select Ubuntu but it mounts from the internal hard disk
<Jork> http://pastebin.com/Axq1vpZU
<amneca> i know about the #kubuntu channel but i haven't got any support so far so: I just installed kubuntu 10.04 LTS, but I'm having trouble booting it; I get a grub error 15; fdisk -l shows: http://codepad.org/kNDQkfAT
<Zol> What's a good terminal tool for zipping/compression?
<amneca> Zol: bzip
<KeyLimePi> and of course, the channel is dead. Meh
<sheff> jordan_u: not sure if you saw it so re sending it ,,,, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/UnSMtieU
<jpds> Zol: xv is the new hotness.
<ActionParsnip> Jorg: looks like you are missing some zlib -dev package
<ActionParsnip> Keylimepi: its a config in the setting of vmware for the virtual system
<Jordan_U> sheff: Ok, are you booted from an Ubuntu 9.10 liveCD?
<sheff> jordan_u: yes
<Zol> amneca: can bzip compress directories?
<Pirate_Hunter>  Jork: have you tried looking for the librar((y)ies) missing?
<ActionParsnip> KeyLimePi: you could use virtualbox, its open source which vmware isn't :)
<KeyLimePi> ActionParsnip: But I need to set up samba4's smb.conf file first. Thats what is not working
<Zol> jpdz: can't find xv in aptitude.
<KeyLimePi> Samba4 seems to have made some changes
<ActionParsnip> !info samba lucid
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.4.7~dfsg-1ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 6127 kB, installed size 16748 kB
<KeyLimePi> ActionParsnip: and I have VMware player which wa sfree.  I like it so I would prefer to keep using it
<Jork> no
<KeyLimePi> Ubottu, Im sorry I didnt understand
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> Keylimepi: use samba 3.4 then
<Pirate_Hunter> KeyLimePi, that is the problem you might have to wait a while for someone that is good with vmware, i myself use vbox
<amneca> Zol: yes
<sheff> jordan_u:  go slow please lol
<Jork> now I install zlib1g - dev and dpg and gives me a new error
<Jordan_U> boba: You're going to need to edit your /etc/fstab and update your /boot/grub/grub.cfg to point to the external drive.
<ActionParsnip> KeyLimePi: its only free as in beer, its closed source
<Jork>  Could NOT find PNG (missing: PNG_LIBRARY PNG_PNG_INCLUDE_DIR)....
<KeyLimePi> I know with the old smb.conf (pre-Samba4) I had no problem. Its just a matter of findng out how *samba 4's* smb.conf works.  It seems like some things changed and so my old smb.conf lines written for the vmware share are not working
<ActionParsnip> Jork: then grab libpng and/or libpng-dev (search the packages for exact names)
<KeyLimePi> I can ping back and forth between host and guest. I just cant get xp to access the folder on the host
<ActionParsnip> KeyLimePi: why change something that works? What is your rationale for using ver 4?
<Pirate_Hunter> Jork, didn't the tut your following for your game tell you which libraries/dependencies are needed otherwise you'll just have to keep trying until all is satisfied
<Jork> now nev error Could NOT find CURL (missing: CURL_LIBRARY CURL_INCLUDE_DIR)
<Jordan_U> sheff: Re-installing grub from a LiveCD can be a difficult task (and can be dangerous, like making your windows install unbootable, if you make a mistake) if you're not comfortable with the terminal. If you can, I strongly recommend burning and booting from Super GRUB2 Disk as it will make things much easier and less error prone.
<KeyLimePi> ActionParsnip: Version 4 came pre-installed. Looks like I cant kick back a version at least until I find a download for it. Dont assume that I was married to Samba4. Its just what was already there so if I need to change it, I will. :)
<Jork> Pirate Hunter: I was loking but nothing is writen wich libraries I need
<ActionParsnip> KeyLimePi: preinstalled? Samba is optional dude. Its not a default package in Ubuntu
<Pirate_Hunter> Jork,  please look for the libraries something like aptitude search [search term] will help those arent really errors
<Julian1> my audio lags and skips, even with low cpu usage, is this a common bug in ubuntu?
<KeyLimePi> ActionParsnip: It upgrade me. Dont ask me why. Im just telling you what happened. *shrugs*
<KeyLimePi> upgraded* me from my old samba.
<Migi32> is there seriously no way I can disable mouse acceleration while keeping decent mouse speed?
<sheff> jordan_u:  ok i will try that .thank you for all your help
<ActionParsnip> Julian1: run; sudo lshw -C sound | grep -i product ,websearch for the output for guides and/or bugs
<KeyLimePi> all I know is when I went into synaptic to download samba, it was already installed.
<Jordan_U> sheff: You're welcome.
<KeyLimePi> but samba4
<ActionParsnip> !info samba4
<ubottu> samba4 (source: samba4): LanManager-like file server for Unix (version 4). In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.0~alpha8+git20090912-1 (lucid), package size 33818 kB, installed size 130340 kB
<Pirate_Hunter> Jork, try libcurl3-dev
<ActionParsnip> KeyLimePi: its a completely seperate package to samba
<shubbar> How can I use fribidi?
<Jork> ok
<Migi32> can anyone tell me how to disable mouse acceleration while still keeping decent sensitivity?
<Migi32> anyone?
<KeyLimePi> ActionParsnip: Well, I dont know how it was there then. Maybe my partner installed it when he was doing the upgrade.
<ActionParsnip> KeyLimePi: samba4 will not upgrade samba as its a seperate package just like firefox 3.7 won't upgrade 3.6
<KeyLimePi> Either way, Id rather focus on finding the solution than debating how what got where. :)
<boba> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/QfUeGefA
<ActionParsnip> KeyLimePi: sounds more likely
<Jork> libcurl3-dev not existing in my sympatic
<ActionParsnip> KeyLimePi: remove samba4 and install samba which you know works
<KeyLimePi> is samba available on lucid repositories or do I need to find a download online?
<Pirate_Hunter> KeyLimePi, have you thought about looking at your samba conf file and checking the setting and if samba was upgraded have you looked to see if any changes have been made to how samba operates... (if that even makes any sense I am very doubtful)
<boba> Jordan_U: the partitiion I want to boot from is /dev/sdb2
<Migi32> seriously, do I have to buy a new mouse just to get increased sensitivity with 0 acceleration?
<Migi32> is there no other way?
<Ulmo> I think I have ubuntu installed inside windows but want to format windows, is there a way of moving it to a separate partition please?
<Migi32> anyone?
<boba> Jordan_U: i want to have this on the grub menu
<KeyLimePi> Pirate_Hunter: To be honest, that was what I was hoping to find out. I figure it must be someething I have to set differently. Either way, I uninstalled samba4 just now. I dont see plain "samba" to install instead though.
<boba> Jordan_U: fstab contents http://pastebin.com/aFzMgJ0z
<ActionParsnip> Ulmo: you could backup the wubi files, reinstall windows clean, install wubi then reinstate the wubi backup
<Pirate_Hunter> KeyLimePi, its there just keep ;looking I just did a search and found it
<ActionParsnip> !info samba
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.4.7~dfsg-1ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 6127 kB, installed size 16748 kB
<ActionParsnip> KeyLimePi: sudo apt-get install samba
<Jordan_U> Ulmo: Yes, with lvpm: http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html
<savid> I have an app that runs on my desktop that allows me to control it via my phone,  but the stupid app keeps a window open at all times.  Is there a way to automatically "hide" an app's window when it starts up?
<KeyLimePi> Pirate_Hunter: Online or in the repositories. I only see "samba4" in my repositories. Is there a source I need to add?
<ActionParsnip> Savid: open it with alltray
<Ulmo> Jordan_U: Nice :)
<ActionParsnip> Savid: the app will reside in the system tray
<savid> ActionParsnip, cool thanks, I'll check it out
<Ulmo> Thing is when I installed ubuntu I thought I'd put it on a partition but it doesn't show up inside gparted.
<Jordan_U> boba: Can you pastebin your current grub.cfg?
<Pirate_Hunter> KeyLimePi, try aptitude search samba it will show you in alphabetical order all packages with the term samba find the one that says samba on its own or follow ActionParsnip  command
<KeyLimePi> Okay....and I assume I should find a blank samba .conf file. I did alot of tweaking last night and I want to start fresh and re-configure all over again.
<KeyLimePi> Samba is installed
<Pirate_Hunter> KeyLimePi, it's all the repo they wouldn't leave samba out unless your source list is different
<Ulmo> How do I know if I'm on wubi or not?
<KeyLimePi> Pirate_Hunter: I got samba installed via terminal. I just couldnt find it when going via Synaptic
<ikonia> Ulmo: did you install using a CD from within windows
<Ulmo> ikonia: I had a confused installation, initially tried installing within windows, then booted using cd afterwards and installed so I don't really know what I've got, which is weird..
<MontyCarleau> Hey all, how does ubuntu use the "proxy" user?  If I want an application's user to access a directory owned by "proxy" can I change the ownership?
<KeyLimePi> Okay....let me copy/paste my clean samba file and see what I need to change.
<Pirate_Hunter> KeyLimePi, /etc/samba/smb.conf I think if I aint mistaken
<ActionParsnip> KeyLimePi: synaptic is slow. If you know the package name just use apt-get ;)
<ikonia> Ulmo: if you installed from a cd afterwards then you are not using wubi
<Jordan_U> Ulmo: Run "mount" from within Ubuntu, if you see anything with "loop0" then you're probably booted into a wubi install.
<KeyLimePi> yeah, thats where it installed back in the day
<Ulmo> ikonia: So why should the partition manager only show one partition, not two?
<KeyLimePi> Im copying/pasting that file now. It should be pretty "barebones out of the box" since I kept a clean copy back
<boba> Jordan_U: I don't have such file
<boba> Jordan_U: in /boot/grub/
<ikonia> Ulmo: oh dear, then it looks like you didn't install properly from the CD
<Zol> Are there any important files in /bin or /lib?
<Ulmo> Jordan_U: /dev/loop0 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<KeyLimePi> http://pastebin.com/AdDqYmtg
<Pirate_Hunter> KeyLimePi, out of curiosity you just said you installed samba wouldnt that mean you didn't have samba installed in the first place?
<Jordan_U> Zol: Yes, many. I'm somewhat concerned, why are you asking?
<Ulmo> ikonia: But everything is working fine.
<Jordan_U> Ulmo: You're booted into a wubi install.
<KeyLimePi> Pirate_Hunter: I had samba4 installed at first. My partner might of installed it while we were reinstalling my computer's distro. he and I didnt reallize that samba4 was gonna be trouble. :)
<ikonia> Ulmo: wubi can work fine,
<KeyLimePi> Pirate_Hunter:  But now I have samba not samba4
<Zol> Jordan_U: My VPS has been compromised. I've managed to get access to it through the manager console. So I'm compressing everything and uploading to my other FTP as a backup since I can't access it otherwise with FileZilla & SFTP. I'm not a very experienced ubuntu user so I'm not sure where all important config files might be. :/
<Pirate_Hunter> KeyLimePi, ok no problem that yeah your file would be barebone just customize it to your needs
<Jordan_U> boba: Please run this script and pastebin the RESULTS.TXT file it produces: http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/
<KeyLimePi> So if the home folder I want to link XP's "my documents" to is "/home/john123" how would I do it?
<chowlala> anyone know if there's a keynote for ubuntu?
<chowlala> keylimpi: you "cd john123"
<KeyLimePi> and yeah, I gotta ifconfig & ipconfig so I cna find the IP address for it to talk to
<Pirate_Hunter> KeyLimePi, man samba and their are great tuts on that all over the net
<KeyLimePi> Pirate_Hunter: and of course, I havent had to mess with smb.conf  for vmware in ages. Out of practice samba chick. Meh.
<Jordan_U> chowlala: There are a few presentation programs available, the closest thing to keynote that you can use with Ubuntu is actually a web app: http://280slides.com/Editor/
<boba> Jordan_U: nothing is result is produced
<boba> Jordan_U: no is result is produced
<boba> Jordan_U: no  result is produced
<chowlala> jordan_u: wow, rly? kthx, will try it
<Zol> Jordan_U: When I rebooted my VPS I got "Access Denied" whenever I tried logging on. Though, through the manager console I could logon and even if I changed passwords to the same it said that were unchanged. So I don't know why I can't logon. :/ Either as root/user
<Jordan_U> boba: Do you know the difference between sh and bash?
<Pirate_Hunter> KeyLimePi, no worries you'll get their i've got deactivated as my printer has proprietary drivers so I had o create a simple print server in vbox
<infid> i have ubuntu on my laptop. is using it on a public wifi network much of a security problem?
<boba> Jordan_U: not really what i did was sudo sh bootinfo.....sh
<Self_Important_> infid: no more than windows
<KeyLimePi> yeah. this year has been a bad compputer year for me
<boba> Jordan_U: i know that they are two different shells
<KeyLimePi> First my motherboard dies in a computer and I have to get a new laptop
<Jordan_U> boba: This is a bash script (as you can see fromm the #! line), you need to run it with "sudo bash" instead.
<infid> Self_Important_: is it safe to shop while on a public wifi network?
<KeyLimePi> 6 months later, the HD fro m that computer dies (it was a seagate *facepalm*) hehe
<boba> Jordan_U: oki
<IdleOne> infid: as much as it is on windows
<infid> i dont use windows so i dont know what that means
<IdleOne> infid: always take precautions when entering your CC numbers and other sensitive info.
<IdleOne> on public wifi
<Ulmo> Thanks for the help guys.
<Self_Important_> infid: make sure you are on an SSL secure site. the little lock will show in the bottom right of the browser... https://
<Pirate_Hunter> KeyLimePi, it all builds experience you'll be able to pass on later
<boba> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/uPv2nBTz
<cesc> does anyone in here have ever installed mythtv on ubuntu?
<infid> ok
<KeyLimePi> Pirate_Hunter: Yes. Oh, and its been one last nail in the coffin for me to be able to fully sayy from experience that Seagate is a horrible quality hard drive. Meh
<Jordan_U> Zol: Files from /bin and /lib are not configuration dependant, and therefore don't really need to be backed up. Re-installing the packages will get you those files back.
<KeyLimePi> Pirate_Hunter: This was the 4th drive in the last 10 years that has done this to me (2 of them being from workplaces).
<Jordan_U> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Ginosal> hi everybody
<Pirate_Hunter> !hi Ginosal
<chowlala> hrm ok, so the 280slides site isn't cutting it out for me
<Self_Important__> !hi Ginosal
<chowlala> i have openoffice, is there a way to install more transitions, effects, etc?
<Ginosal> i'm trying to use wubi to install ubuntu in windows. after the installation, it asks me to reboot. i do it, but nothing happens. no choice screen, only windows xp :(
<Pirate_Hunter>  !hi | Ginosal
<ubottu> Ginosal: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Self_Important__>  !hi | Ginosal
<guntbert> Self_Important__: stop repeating please
<Eighteens> whats the command to make a shortcut to a file, is it still ln
<notmorewindows> help me s.os. i have this problem  :You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X serve
<xsaiddx> Eighteens: yes
<boba> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/uPv2nBTz
<KeyLimePi> This does resemble how I had it set up last time: http://pastebin.com/jK4MUGWh
<xsaiddx> guys im havin some poblem with this game speed dreams when i hit the opengl option menu it exit
<Pirate_Hunter> notmorewindows, that is pretty straightforward instructions
<notmorewindows> pirate this problem is caused by xubuntu
<guntbert> !tab | notmorewindows
<ubottu> notmorewindows: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<notmorewindows> ubottu im not a expert
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<notmorewindows> im not an expert
<koshie> For know the adress of my wifi card, I will type in gnome-terminal iwconfig and it's " Access point" ?
<koshie> (hi)
<xsaiddx> can someone help with this speed dream game it doesnt start at all
<KeyLimePi> So I used this config: http://pastebin.com/jK4MUGWh
<Pirate_Hunter> KeyLimePi, who are you speaking to? If you're asking a question its different, please use names and this might help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba & https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/configuring-samba.html
<notmorewindows> this problem is caused by xubuntu : that is pretty straightforward instructions
<koshie> Or maybe is ifconfig and HWaddr ?
<xsaiddx> i need help speed dreams doesnt start on lubuntu
<KeyLimePi> Oh, no one in particular. I know multiple people have helped me today so I didnt want to direct that to any one person
<notmorewindows> this problem is caused by xubuntu: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<notmorewindows> im not an expert i want a solution
<koshie> xsaiddx, hey, when you run it with a shell, what is the error message ?
<koshie> -with +on
<Pirate_Hunter> notmorewindows, I mean the error tells you what to do in the last line i.e just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root - type in terminal/tty windows sudo nvidia-xconfig and follow the instructions on screen
<xsaiddx> koshari: hang on ill un via console then give you the thing
<notmorewindows> ok i to try it
<boba> Jordan_U: any idea?
<KeyLimePi> Either way, I want to try my smb.conf file out but it seems that the restart command wont work. I have smbd in etc/init.d but not samba
<KeyLimePi> despite that samba is installed
<astrojp> I want to install sun-java6-jdk but 'sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk' isn't finding anything. I'm on 10.04.
<xangua> astrojp: did you enable the partner repository¿
<Perelli> sorry for offchannel but where do i change colours of windows in pidgin? already ticked the plugin
<Pirate_Hunter> KeyLimePi, smbd
<notmorewindows> pirate what is the next step now?   otmorewindows@notmorewindows-laptop:~$ sudo nvidia-xconfig
<notmorewindows> [sudo] password for notmorewindows:
<notmorewindows> WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file.
<notmorewindows> sh: pkg-config: not found
<notmorewindows> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<notmorewindows> notmorewindows@notmorewindows-laptop:~$
<FloodBot2> notmorewindows: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KeyLimePi> smbd start/running, process 6677
<KeyLimePi> thats what it gave back. Not sure if that means it restarted smbd afterall
<Ulmo> Is there any way I can use LUBI with Ubuntu 10.04?
<xsaiddx> koshari: here you go http://wordpress.pastebin.org/360548
<Pirate_Hunter> KeyLimePi, yup you got it now check if the settings connect this will be come easier the second time around
<astrojp> xangua: there seems to be a partner for jaunty but not karmic. Do you think that's the issue?
<Pirate_Hunter> notmorewindows, you have created a new basic xorg.cof file hopefully now you should have gui without needing to edit it any more (hopefully) if your on tty just type startx otherwise ctrl+alt+backspace (however, I aint sure if that works anymore)
<xsaiddx> koshari: here you go http://wordpress.pastebin.org/360548
<notmorewindows> pirate i have the same problem
<notmorewindows> yet
<Pirate_Hunter> notmorewindows, the setting wont come into action unless you restart gdm or your system?
<Pirate_Hunter> notmorewindows, like I said hopefully that should be enough to get you running however you may need to ass custom settings to that file in which case someone else will need to help you with that as I dont have nvidia
<Pirate_Hunter> notmorewindows,   ass>add
<xsaiddx> guys when i run speed dreams via console it gives me this http://wordpress.pastebin.org/360548
<notmorewindows> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<notmorewindows> the same  problem and my language is spanisH my english is very bad
<KeyLimePi> Pirate_Hunter: Hmm...no dice.  I need to do a command line in XP to find out what is going on
<Pirate_Hunter> KeyLimePi, http://burk.crabula.com/index.php?title=New_Headless_Ubuntu_Server_Guide near the bottom or just use control f to search from all terms with samba
<Pirate_Hunter> notmorewindows, restart xserver, menaing restart xserver I already told you how to either that or restart the system and you should see the difference
<zimbres> hi, anyone knows if ubuntu iptables configuration defaults to block port 22?
<KeyLimePi> Would my vmware XP qualify as headless? It does more than the functions cited here.
<discozohan> Can anyone say, will be any difference between raid 10 4 drives vs 6 drives ?
<alen> is there like a command to boot in recovery mode? or should I just use the Live CD?
<discozohan> will i get data reliability with 6 drives ?
<guntbert> zimbres: by default no firewall rules are enabled at all
<notmorewindows> pirate now i must delete my o.s, xubuntu because i dont know  to repair it
<Pirate_Hunter> KeyLimePi, your not interested in that your interested in the settings for samba
<notmorewindows> linus is easy?
<amendrezick> each time ubuntu boots, it changes the name of the device for the harddrive it boots from, ie in fstab i may have /dev/sda4 /home, but on booting, it won't mount as /dev/sda4 doesn't exist, it has become /dev/sdb4.. etc..
<amendrezick> anyone got any ideas?
<tboon> hey guys, quick question, is it possible to generate the "video" output totem has when playing an audio file, and then save that as a video file?
<Tootoot222> alen: you just select the recovery mode option from the grub menu (at boot); if you don't see it, hold down the 'shift' key after your see your computer manufacturer logo right after the system starts up
<bujak> #ipw2100
<Pirate_Hunter> notmorewindows, it is easy just like learning french or any other language I guess I couldn't help you
<Tootoot222> amendrezick: use UUIDs for whatever you're trying to do
<Jordan_U> amendrezick: Use UUIDs instead, like the default fstab entries do.
<zimbres> guntbert, I am not being able to connect to my pc from outside the localhost. I can ping but not ssh it ...
<KeyLimePi> When I restart smbd, I do get this: "smbd start/running, process 7240 " Anything to be concerned about?
<notmorewindows> pirate i need parameters console for to repair it
<lietu> zimbres: well are you running sshd?
<amendrezick> thanks, i'll have a look
<alen> Tootoot222: alright
<Pirate_Hunter> KeyLimePi, nope
<Tootoot222> KeyLimePi: it means you're running a samba server, which lets you share files to windows (and mac i think too) computers
<zimbres> lietu, yes
<Jordan_U> notmorewindows: There is #ubuntu-es if you'd like support in spanish.
<guntbert> zimbres: on your pc type sudo iptables -L  -- that lists all firewall rules
<KeyLimePi> Tootoot222: Thanks. :)
<Pirate_Hunter> notmorewindows, ddi you follow my instruction did you sudo nvidia..etc and did the new file get created in /etc/X11/xorg.conf if so what is the problem?
<notmorewindows> the support in spanish is bit and bad
<zimbres> lietu, guntbert , If I try user@ip in my machine I can connect, but if I try from outside the LAN it times out.
<KeyLimePi> Pirate_Hunter: What would be the best way , now that i took the setup from that headless guide, added it to my smb.conf and restarted smbd, to see if my VM will see and open up an explorer window for the address?
<Jordan_U> boba: The probelm is that you have two filesystems with the same UUID, whichever happens to be found first is the one that will be used
<tboon> hey guys, quick question, is it possible to generate the "video" output totem has when playing an audio file, and then save that as a video file?
<ubutom> notmorewindows, use tab completion or else 'pirate' maybe won't see your messages
<alen> where do I get the Live CD?
<guntbert> zimbres: from outside the LAN? then your router is blocking access
<alen> is it the same as the desktop edition?
<Dr_Willis> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Lucid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<notmorewindows> pirate since the manager packs  i can to have a easy solution?
<Dr_Willis> alen:  desktop = live. yes.
<alen> ah
<alen> got it
<Pirate_Hunter> KeyLimePi, are you even sharing your folders in XP that is supposed to reflect your settings in XP, afetr that you should be able to share the folders, by the way if you use VirtualBox it is much easier and you don't have to mess with samba and takes less than 5minutes
<cutiyar> Cam i erase disk?
<zimbres> guntbert, I did not configured the router to block access. Could it be the cable modem? I am directly connected to the cable modem the ISP provided.
<KeyLimePi> Pirate_Hunter: What do you mean by that question?
<Tootoot222> zimbres: routers automatically block everything until you tell them not to (because of NAT)
<lietu> zimbres: it could be the cable modem, it could be the isp, it could be the other computer you're trying to SSH from... can you try to SSH within your lan?
<Jordan_U> sheff: I need to leave now, you might want to write down that the command to re-install grub once you've booted your actually install is "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc -pcritical"
<notmorewindows> linux isnt easy linux give  problems
<pr0xy> What does a group ID number do?
<guntbert> zimbres: normally nobody is able to access a host on your LAN from outside, that must be configured
<lietu> pr0xy: it identifies a group?
<Tootoot222> pr0xy: it's used to let somebody that doesn't own the file be able to read/write/execute it
<uLinux> hello
<pr0xy> how do I modify one for planeshift? it said I required ID 770 and $USER:games
<lietu> it's probably mode 770
<Pirate_Hunter> KeyLimePi, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMagazine/HowTo/Switching_From_VMWare_To_VirtualBox:_.vmdk_To_.vdi_Using_Qemu_+_VdiTool this shows how to move you windows image to virtualbox and what I meant is that virtualbox is much easier to use specially when sharing folders
<yoyoned> pr0xy: chgrp
<Tootoot222> Pirate_Hunter: vmware has a shared folders thing built in btw
<KeyLimePi> Alright. fair enough
<pr0xy> like, what do they mean and which group's ID should be 770?
<zimbres> Tootoot222, I tried to configure the cable modem but did not find valuable information on the web on how to do it ..., lietu : I called the ISP and they say they are not blocking 22, and I can connect to the localhost ..., guntbert : Could you help me doing it?
<Pirate_Hunter> Tootoot222, i've stated I do not know nothing about vmware I am just helping getting samba to work
<hareldvd> Can I take a snapshot of the desktop when I point to a system menu item?
<lietu> I highly doubt they're saying that any group ID needs to be 770
<KeyLimePi> But how do I test my smb.conf settings to see if my vm can open an explorer window that shows the /home/user folder which Im trying to share from host to guest?
<KeyLimePi> I have the command line open in XP
<guntbert> zimbres: step 1) what is the ip address of your pc?
<Dr_Willis> hareldvd:   I think ive seen it done with some tools that have a 'delay setting' that can wait a few sec then take a snap shot.  but i cant recall the name of the tools.
<Pirate_Hunter> KeyLimePi, never mind about the link the latest vbox can handle vdk image so you can just use it as it is
<Tootoot222> KeyLimePi: open explorer and put \\server\share into the top address bar
<pr0xy> lietu: it says so in the installation for planeshift
<Dr_Willis> Pirate_Hunter:  oh? thats a new feature i could of used last year.. :)
<zimbres> guntbert, 187.66.150.79 (output of ifconfig for eth1)
<guntbert> zimbres: may I try to ping it?
<zimbres> guntbert, yes, go ahead
<KeyLimePi> Tootoot222: Well tha tseems to have worked but only if I put the IP address in. It still cant work if I put \john1234 after it.
<Pirate_Hunter> Dr_Willis, I wasn't even aware till now wait should thank the person that took their time to reply
<pr0xy> should I change the ID of games to 770?
<KeyLimePi> and with just entering the IP, I get Printers and faxes and "scheduled tasks". nothing else.
<Ulmo> How do I specify the file to set selections from with: dpkg −−set−selections
<sheff> jordan_u:  sorry i was called away
<gustv> como faço pra entrar na sala ubuntu br?
<anthon_> can any bordy plese drop the danish ubuntuserver on freenode?
<ubutom> gustv, /join #ubuntu-br
<ubutom> anthon, I guess #ubuntu-dk
<Pirate_Hunter> KeyLimePi, check your network places in windows
<KeyLimePi> Is it possible that it because the home directories area of smb.conf are commented out?
<anthon_> thanks;)
<KeyLimePi> Pirate_Hunter: "My Network Places" opens up blank
<sheff> jordan_u:  what was the link for grub 2 cd?
<Dr_Willis> KeyLimePi:  the 'home' shares are a special kind of share that i always enable. :) its a handy feature. lets you connect to //server/USERNAME  and get to their home. I rarely share specific dirs. I just use the home shares.
<guntbert> zimbres: ok you are obviously on a regular ip address - I'll have a look into ssh config - brb
<KeyLimePi> Dr_Willis: Yeah. Im workign with a clean smb.conf file so they are commented out with  a semicolon
<Dr_Willis> KeyLimePi:  thats the default. but will not interfear with you making specific shares.
<Dr_Willis> KeyLimePi:  one of the first things i always do is excit smb.conf and set the workgroup and enable writeable home shares.
<KeyLimePi> Dr_Willis: So what is missing from my smb.conf.
<KeyLimePi> Dr_Willis: Workgroup is already set up (and is not commented out).  So what else could it be?
<sheff> jordan_u:  nvm i'll find it. thanks again
<Dr_Willis> KeyLimePi:  no idea. I havent notic3d the original issue.
<Pirate_Hunter> KeyLimePi, http://www.hackorama.com/network/samba.shtml I asked you earlier where you sharing the folder in windows the link explains quite well what I meant
<guntbert> zimbres: did you check your firewall rules with sudo iptables -L already?
<zimbres> guntbert, yes, seems to be ok, but i am not used to iptables, so that i cannot make sure it is ok, I will paste it
<guntbert> !pastebin | zimbres
<ubottu> zimbres: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<KeyLimePi> I believe we set up smbpaswd on the linux side
<zimbres> guntbert, http://pastebin.com/gLBSSf3c
<julian__> Trying to install a program and being told by Terminal that I need to install the development version of my distribution for python.  What is the version for Ubuntu 10.04?
<Incarnation> how can i query the terminal window to return the kernel version that is being used by ubuntu?
<Tootoot222> Incarnation: ``uname -a''
<Incarnation> thanks Tootoot222
<Tootoot222> or if you only want the kernel version, ``uname -r''
<Incarnation> thanks :)
<Pirate_Hunter> KeyLimePi, now you need the windows side I just tend to share my Public folder
<guntbert> zimbres: you enabled a firewall - open that application and a) try to temporaily disable it, b) change the rules to accept ssh
<trism> julian__: you probably want python2.6-dev since 2.6 is the default in ubuntu
<julian__> thanks trism...couldn
<Incarnation> how can i query the terminal for the version number of GCC that is currently being used in ubuntu?
<julian__> thanks trism, couldn't find it in the ubuntu software center.  I'll search for it.
<zimbres> guntbert, which application?
<Dr_Willis> Incarnation:  gcc --version  ?
<Incarnation> thanks Dr_Willis
<Incarnation> sorry for the stupid questions
<Dr_Willis> Incarnation:  most apps have a --version option :)
<Pirate_Hunter> KeyLimePi, to tell you the truth just going in google and using the search criteria samba windows share has so many links which are much easier to follow than my instructions and each have very good explanations and examples
<Dr_Willis> Incarnation:  some odd ones  dont.. but they are rare. :)
<Incarnation> yeah, I am kind of treating ubuntu like its a windows product
<guntbert> zimbres: that I cannot know - but I'll look
<Incarnation> thats why I keep running into these things
<Incarnation> i would only be interested in learning the inner workings if i ran into a problem and had to fix it myself
<Dr_Willis> Incarnation:  yep. It pays to learn the fundamentals.. and you get amazed at how well thoguht out/logical linux can be. :) well parts of it at least.
<zimbres> guntbert, I do not remember having set a firewall here ...
<julian__> ah, found it trism, thanks!
<Incarnation> luckily i havent run into any such problems yet
<zimbres> guntbert, I am quite new to all this ...
<guntbert> zimbres: firewall apps are: ufw, firestarter,...
<shawncm217> free antivirus suggestion?
<Incarnation> my only real issue with learning the fundamentals is that i dont have the time or resources to do it myselff
<Dr_Willis> Incarnation:  think of 'legos and layers' Linux is lots of little blocks. building up layers of the OS. It pays to learn at least the basics of the blocks.
<Tootoot222> shawncm217: you don't need antivirus on ubuntu
<gustv> i from brazil. i dont try xchat brazilian. Can i help me?
<SlidingHorn> shawncm217, clamav
<toyman61> Ubuntu 10.04: Running webcasts from SANS (using SUN Java Web Starter). Running in Ubuntu the sound is chopping off after 2 seconds, returning for 2 seconds and so on. Running the same in VirtualBox with Windows XP SP3 runs smootly. Anyone ?
<guntbert> !av | shawncm217
<ubottu> shawncm217: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<edbian> !Linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Dr_Willis> Incarnation:  I buy lots of linux books from the clearance section of the book store.. keep them in the 'reading room'  :) and read them for about 5 min every morning,.,.
<Incarnation> Dr_Willis: how do you manage to remember all that stuff?
<guntbert> zimbres: did you install ubuntu yourself?
<Incarnation> Dr_Willis: my main concern is with biology
<FabParma> Do you know a desktop search that index only file names skipping  the contents? I used on ms everything search desktop and in max 1 second it found exactly a file even on 2 tb hd
<Kuehlschrank> if you are logged in as root you should have an antivirus software :-)
<guntbert> !ot | Incarnation
<ubottu> Incarnation: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<zimbres> guntbert, ps -ef | grep ... gives no ufw and firestarter. Yes, i did myself
<Incarnation> sorry
<LifeEscalade> hello all
<guntbert> zimbres: all firewall apps only the the kernel which rules to enable, then they stop again
<Dr_Willis> Incarnation:  you rember what you use.. and  if i stumble upon somthing i need to learn/use.. i 'rember' that i saw it in some book.. and i go back to it.
<Incarnation> yeah
<shawncm217> Thanks to SlidingHorn and guntbert
<SlidingHorn> zimbres, ufw is installed by default...i believe you would have to install the GUI (i.e. a program like firestarter) yourself
 * duffydack googles
 * LifeEscalade yahoo's
 * duffydack vuvuzellas
<LifeEscalade> ZOMGNOES
<LifeEscalade> rofl jkj
<Dr_Willis> Incarnation:  for example. I dont Use scp every day.. but i rember the basics of what i read   and the core idea that 'scp' is supposed to work like 'cp' only with  user@server type addresses also. :)
<zimbres> guntbert, I didn't get what you said
<Pirate_Hunter> Dr_Willis, any ideas on how to maintian bookmarks mine are full with useful linux links however.... errrh.. its in total disarray and I wont even dare try to organise it manually
 * LifeEscalade needs to get out of work to work on my lamp server >.>
<Kuehlschrank> duffydack: vuvuzelas are horrible
<ubutom> !br | gustv
<ubottu> gustv: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<guntbert> SlidingHorn: but do I remember correctly that ufw doesn't enable any rules by default?
<LifeEscalade> brb
<guntbert> zimbres: sorry, word was missing: all firewall apps tell only the the kernel which rules to enable, then they stop again
<Pirate_Hunter> guntbert, it doesn't I should know I use iton both systems
<Dr_Willis> Pirate_Hunter:  http://delicious.com/dr_willis   :) delicious.com and its extensions for firefox keep me sane.
<Agu10_> hi
<Agu10_> I have ubuntu 10.04 but I cannot find the compiz window separation plugin, nor the cube deformation one
<zimbres> guntbert, Do you know how handle this, what do I have to do?
<edbian> Agu10_, sudo apt-get install compiz-config-settings-manager
<duffydack> Agu10_, compiz-fusion-plugins-extra?
<Pirate_Hunter> Dr_Willis, nice will check that out and i can access them online which is a major bonus, kudos for that
<SlidingHorn> zimbres, guntbert sorry to go back here...but what was the original question?  I kinda came in halfway through
<edbian> Agu10_, Proper package name: compizconfig-settings-manager
<guntbert> SlidingHorn: zimbres has firewall rules enabled that prevent him from sshing into his pc
<zimbres> SlidingHorn, The problem is that i am not being able to connect to port 22 from outside the LAN
<julian__> Doing a ./configure and I'm being told that glib-2.0 isn't found.  I've installed gir1.0-glib-2.0 from ubuntu software center and still get the same error.  What's wrong?
<SlidingHorn> you have to allow ssh access: sudo ufw allow ssh/tcp
<guntbert> SlidingHorn: zimbres' iptables: http://pastebin.com/gLBSSf3c
<edbian> zimbres, Do you have a home router?  Forward the port on there as well.
<zimbres> SlidingHorn, I mean I can connect if I ssh user@localhost
<FabParma> Please, do you know a "desktop search" that index only file names skipping  the contents? I used on ms "everything search desktop" and in max 1 second it found exactly a file even inside a 2 tb of files. Thankyou
<guntbert> edbian: he is on a public ip address
<edbian> guntbert, Thanks :)
<LLLLL> hello, I'm wondering if there are any folders in Ubuntu that you can store shit in that you can hide
<guntbert> edbian: thx for the observation though - always nice to have "backup" here :-)
<LLLLL> I have 2 porn files I don't want my dad to see, he's not very smart when it comes to computers
<guntbert> !language | LLLLL
<ubottu> LLLLL: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<LLLLL> Where is a safe non threatening place in My Computer to store files
<LLLLL> what?
<edbian> LLLLL, I'll pretend you didn't mention what it was.  Just begin the folder with a . and it will be hidden.  .myStuff
<LLLLL> o sorry for s***
<LLLLL> what's wrong with porn btw?
<zus> is ther a channel for dropbox?
<zus> i just want to know on my second computer do i set up another account and link public folders or install and use existing account?
<Mavrik-> um, how can I get GRUB menu (for kernel parameters) on Ubuntu server?
<Dr_Willis> LLLLL:  each linux user should have their own home  - so why is he even accessing any of your stuff,. :)
<Mavrik-> it always just skips that
<edbian> LLLLL, It's just in appropriate for the channel
<LLLLL> alright thanks
<gellmar> hi! Does anybody have the problems with missing sound modules after the last 10.04 update?
<gellmar> snd-hda-intel does not load
<gellmar> and modprobe fails too
<SlidingHorn> !enter | gellmar
<ubottu> gellmar: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gellmar> SlidingHorn:ok
<guntbert> zimbres: did SlidingHorn's suggestion work?
<zimbres> SlidingHorn, guntbert : I always get this: ssh: connect to host 187.66.150.79 port 22: Operation timed out
<zimbres> guntbert, It didn't work
<zimbres> guntbert, SlidingHorn , You can try yourselves to see it ...
<gustv> como faço pra mudar meu kmail para versão brasileira?
<gellmar> zimbres: check your ssh server
<edbian> zimbres, Try some other ports.  Sometimes your ISP blocks ports
<gellmar> zimbres: and try to ping it out
<guntbert> zimbres: then try sudo ufw disable (that should clear all rules, DANGEROUS)
<smerdykov> hi chan, I have a sony vaio running lucid and now for some reason, after coming home yesterday, it no longer wants to connect to my home wifi
<zimbres> edbian, I called them, they says port 22 is blocked.
<guntbert> !br | gustv
<ubottu> gustv: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<julian__> Do you sometimes have to restart your computer before some newly installed packages take effect?
<smerdykov> I can still see the network, but it doesn't accept the password (which I'm using on this box right now)
<edbian> zimbres, Well then you have to use a different. port.  What are you using?
<zimbres> edbian, port 22
<edbian> zimbres, ?  you just told me your ISP blocks port 22.  Obviously port 22 isn't going to work if they block it.
<guntbert> zimbres: port 22 *is* blocked? before you said otherwise (or so I understood)
<zimbres> edbian, I should have said they do not block it.
<edbian> zimbres, O :)  Thanks
<LifeEscalade> lol im back!
<zimbres> guntbert, sudo ufw disable did not fixed it.
<zimbres> guntbert, Is it possible that the cable modem is blocking port 22?
<luig1> Hi, I'm trying to use the Brasero progam to copy an audio disc to a blank disc, because the default disc editor in 10.04 won't let me select that option. However, every time I try to have Brasero begin copying the disc, it says "All required applications and libraries not installed." and under that "Please install the following manually and try again:." and under that nothing. This is following my use of 'sudo apt-get install cdda2wav' at t
<luig1> Anyone know what I can do now?
<Pirate_Hunter> spoke to someone with no computer experience that said the inside of my comp was all wrong and I should let them make it symmetrical, im thinking errrrrh...
<lietu> zimbres: just check the cable modem settings
<zimbres> lietu, How, could you guide me .?
<lietu> err.. google for the cable modem's make & model and "web interface" or something, pretty much all modems have some sort of a web interface to control them
<guntbert> zimbres: sorry, I have no new ideas :-/
<zimbres> lietu, I tryed to read modem user guide, but there was no information about ports blocked ...
<ashutosh> i have some images. how do i set them to appear on my desktop as an album - just like the space photos?
<zimbres> guntbert, thank you anyway .
<lietu> zimbres: so can you connect to the ssh server if it's running on port 1022, for example? ... have you checked netstat -lpn | grep ":22" to see what it's listening on?
<coz_> ashutosh,  not sure you may have to use the script for the space album for that  and maybe edit the script itself
<coz_> ashutosh,  I havent looked into that but was going to try it at some point
<dewitt> ubuntu 10.4 keeps cutting off. computer stays on dual boot xp don't go out.
<boba> Jordan_U: how can i fix that?
<_ath> I know ATI's proprietary drivers are a touchy issue, but does anyone have any thoughts as to why installing fglrx && using an xorg.conf that uses it causes the machine to completely hang? I installed it using that jockey front end, 'hardware drivers'
<lietu> zimbres: I've seen SSH listening on 127.0.0.1 only, at least once, that blocked outside access
<zimbres> lietu, I tryed 2222 yesterday, and the same hapened
<kurumin> vcz/
<lietu> zimbres: you ignored the second part of that line
<kurumin> o que é isso?
<LLLLL> I need help. how do I change or delete the current password on this account
<coz_> ashutosh,   I meant the  cosmos  xml file located in /usr/share/backgrounds
<lietu> LLLLL: run "passwd" in the terminal
<LLLLL> or change all passwords to no passwords or to make a new password
<LLLLL> alright
<ashutosh> hmm ok thx coz_
<ashutosh> i actually forgot where i had my images
<ashutosh> :/
<coz_> ashutosh,  open the xml with  gedit  and take a look at the contents
<coz_> ashutosh,  your own images you mean?
<ashutosh> yeah thanks will do once i find my images
<ashutosh> yup
<coz_> ok
<LLLLL> thank you
<zimbres> lietu, I get http://pastebin.com/D3AKAssd
<dominicdinada> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<lietu> zimbres: ok, so that's not the problem then
<lietu> zimbres: did you check iptables already?
<zimbres> lietu, If a try nmap my-ip i see ssh listening on port 22, but if you try , you won't see it.
<lietu> was that a response?
<radi> hello, where i can find the ppd file for my printer hp psc 1410 ?
<zimbres> lietu, Some people checked it, I have no experience with it, but if you want to make sure : http://pastebin.com/gLBSSf3c
<zimbres> lietu, thats the output of iptables -L
<lbb> does anyone here know html2text?? Or why this doesn't work? cd ~/pod/news/ &&  cat > "a txt.txt" && html2text -o  "a txt.txt" ~/pod/news/a.html
<pr0xy> When I try to launch PlaneShift on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, I get a bunch of stuff I don't understand back. http://pastebin.com/CczCsPHV
<Dark_Star1> Evening all. I wonder if someone could help me with a query. Is it possible to hide a user on gnome's login screen?
<lietu> zimbres: hmmm... well my next to steps would be to check the cable modem settings, and then ask the ISP for ideas
<SomethingCool> anyone can help me crack my own wep wireless network, i am following online instructions and have a broadcom NIC and am stuck setting my source of kismet
<lietu> SomethingCool: why are you trying to crack your own wep wireless network?
<LLLLL> how do I make another account on Ubuntu as a USER?
<Incarnation> can  anyone help me install my logitech quickcam express?? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9514663#post9514663
<dominicdinada> why is wine blocking all my software with the executable bit lock Corel Ulead Video Studio blocked bit... Nusphere phpeditor IDE blocked bit... what is the purpose of having Wine if it is blocking all my legit software.I can understand crapware
<dutchie> trying to set up a rt2870-based usb net adapter. I can load the module, lsusb sees it, but I can't get it to show up in ifconfig
<SomethingCool> im trying to learn
<pr0xy> When I try to launch PlaneShift on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, I get a bunch of stuff I don't understand back. What do I do? http://pastebin.com/CczCsPHV
<Dark_Star1> LLLLL: System -> Administration -> Users and Groups
<newboon2age> I just did (what I think was called) a 'distribution upgrade' and the final step is reboot, but it comes up in grub2 recovery interface.  Eeeek!!!!  Can anyone help me with this?
<lietu> dutchie: have you checked ifconfig -a, maybe the interface is just down?
<pr0xy> newboon2age: try reinstalling grub
<dutchie> lietu: nope, just get eth0 and lo
<dominicdinada> why is wine blocking all my software with the executable bit lock Corel Ulead Video Studio blocked bit... Nusphere phpeditor IDE blocked bit... what is the purpose of having Wine if it is blocking all my legit software.I can understand crapware
<newboon2age> pr0xy: how do i do that?
<Dark_Star1> Is it possible to hide a user on gnome's login screen or possibly set it so that user names aren't shown but rather typed
 * newboon2age total newbie  pr0xy
<zimbres> lietu, thanks you .
<lietu> Dark_Star1: I'm sure both are possible, have you checked the system menus? ... have you tried google?
<LLLLL> Running into problems making a new user
<pr0xy> newboon2age: apt-get install grub
<pr0xy> When I try to launch PlaneShift on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, I get a bunch of stuff I don't understand back. What do I do? http://pastebin.com/CczCsPHV
<Dark_Star1> lietu: The Administration => login screen interface menu is limited
<newboon2age> pr0xy: but its not booting to ubuntu
<LLLLL> :~$ adduser
<LLLLL> adduser: Only root may add a user or group to the system.
<Dark_Star1> LLLLL: What problems.. Please be specific
<pr0xy> newboon2age: all you need is a CLI
<guntbert> LLLLL: of course - that is so
<LLLLL> Let me type it out
<pARAd0X85> how to install the last dev version of ubuntu with unity desktop ?
<lietu> LLLLL: sudo adduser ...
<Dark_Star1> LLLLL: You need the sudo password to be able to add someone into your system
<LLLLL> right
<LLLLL> I did that
<LLLLL> oooh
<pARAd0X85> I am getting many problems, after apt-get ... I can't change the interface to that
<mcs-che> hi to all
<LLLLL> ooh i see
<LLLLL> nvm
<bastid_raZor> pARAd0X85: you should ask in #ubuntu+1
<mcs-che> who can help me
<LLLLL> how do I delete "testuser" ?
<newboon2age> pr0xy: but its not booting to CLI
<SomethingCool> how do i set my kismet source to my broadcom NIC...where can i see the driver name for my nic?
<mcs-che> update-initramfs -u -k all - nothing to do
<pr0xy> newboon2age: what is it booting to?
<mcs-che> why&
<lietu> LLLLL: how about using the tool in system->administration
<SlidingHorn> Dark_Star1, I'm not sure if there is a way to do it specifically with GDM or not...you *could* try a different DM like LXDM, which by default requires that you type the username
<dominicdinada> why is wine blocking all my software with the executable bit lock Corel Ulead Video Studio blocked bit... Nusphere phpeditor IDE blocked bit... what is the purpose of having Wine if it is blocking all my legit software.I can understand crapware
<LLLLL> seems easier
<Xcell> newboon2age-  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<LLLLL> thank you
<SlidingHorn> !wine | dominicdinada
<ubottu> dominicdinada: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Silly> I'm trying to get a wireless network card to connect to a specific network on bootup. I looked around and it seemed like the way to do that was to add stuff to /etc/network/interfaces. More detail: http://archlinux.pastebin.com/iMX88cAc can someone give me advice on what I should try next and or howtos or manual pages to read etc.?
<dominicdinada> SlidingHorn: I didnt ask what wine was
<Dark_Star1> SlidingHorn: Thanks... I'll stick with gdm then :/
<SlidingHorn> dominicdinada, if you actually read that, it would tell you: "Join #winehq for application help"
<lietu> Dark_Star1: http://projects.gnome.org/gdm/docs/2.18/gdmsetupusage.html
<Dark_Star1> LLLLL: I already told you to use that tool..
<lietu> Dark_Star1: is that the one you have tested?
<mcs-che_> e
<Dark_Star1> lietu: I'm just using the standard one that comes with Lucid
<dominicdinada> SlidingHorn: in there asking the exact same question 182 people idle in there One would assume with 1482 in here that A, more active users B, at least 200 people if not more in here use wine
<lietu> I wouldn't know what that is, try to run "gdmsetup" and see if it's the same thing
<dominicdinada> and C that they as well have run into my same problem
<newboon2age> Xcell: ty, checking it out now...
<Xcell> k
<SlidingHorn> dominicdinada, that's not the point.  the point is this is for Ubuntu support only...not wine support...i'm sorry that your question wasn't answered in what you consider a timely manner there, but that *is* the place to go for your issue.
<Dark_Star1> brb gotta restart
<dominicdinada> SlidingHorn: thanks for your input and well please refrain from answering my questions
<guntbert> !attitude | dominicdinada
<ubottu> dominicdinada: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Kaaiman> hi, who can explain me what mini.iso is, does and doesnt?
<SlidingHorn> dominicdinada, I'll respond to whichever questions I feel necessary...and I will point people to correct channels when necessary.
<dominicdinada> guntbert: I am very clear on this and he is ignored.
<guntbert> dominicdinada: please drop this tone here - you have been told before to keep to the topic of this channel
<Kaaiman> I try to install Lubuntu Lucid on a Dell Inspiron 3500 notebook, PII 300 MHz with just 128 MB RAM
<Kaaiman> but there's no alternate version of Lubuntu, and the GUI install only works from 160 MB RAM
<newboon2age> pr0xy: its booting to the grub2 recovery console
<Kaaiman> the next problem is that the laptop lacks an ethernet card, but I have a RaLink RT25000 chipset USB ethernet stick
<Kaaiman> My question is if I can install the mini.iso and then setup wireless to install the missing part...
<dominicdinada> why is wine blocking all my software with the executable bit lock Corel Ulead Video Studio blocked bit... Nusphere phpeditor IDE blocked bit... what is the purpose of having Wine if it is blocking all my legit software.I can understand crapware
<Kaaiman> anyone any idea?
<SlidingHorn> Kaaiman, you can try to do a netinstall and then do: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<Oer> dominicdinada, you could check wine hq > http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=3348
<dominicdinada> Oer: Thanks I will take a look
<Oer> dominicdinada, there you find it iis rubbish, sorry
<Kaaiman> SlidingHorn: the problem is, I have to have a base system in which I can setup wireless
<sirelfman1> I upgraded to 10.04 and I need some help fixing an start mount
<dominicdinada> Oer: Well the real problem is that there is executable bit errors on everything :(
<sirelfman1> I have two problems that I think are related
<SlidingHorn> Kaaiman, depending on your wireless card, the kernal may have a module pre-loaded that would work
<luig1> Hi, I'm trying to use the Brasero progam to copy an audio disc to a blank disc, because the default disc editor in 10.04 won't let me select that option. However, every time I try to have Brasero begin copying the disc, it says "All required applications and libraries not installed." and under that "Please install the following manually and try again:." and under that nothing. This is following my use of 'sudo apt-get install cdda2wav' at t
<dominicdinada> How can a Install CD have a bit problem I understand questionable software
<Kaaiman> SlidingHorn: I have a USB ethernet stick with RT2500 chipset; that chipset is Linux compatible...
<Kaaiman> SlidingHorn: I believe the drivers are present in the kernel
<pr0xy> !grub | newboon2age
<ubottu> newboon2age: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<dominicdinada> !grub2 | newboon2age
<ubottu> newboon2age: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<newboon2age> pr0xy: ty, i'll check them.
<pr0xy> kk
<sirelfman1> Problem 1 - i can't delete a mount shortcut from my desktop
<Ziaeon> hey, we're tied 1 1 with ghana
<Ziaeon> how does it work now in elimination matches
<SlidingHorn> !ot Ziaeon
<Ziaeon> do we go into overtime until someone scores?
<Ziaeon> god
<Ziaeon> fine
<Oer> sirelfman1, unmount it first.
<Redcl0ud> 2 15 minutes next up for the match
<sirelfman1> oer: i get an error any time i click on it, its not mounted
<SlidingHorn> Ziaeon, but to answer your question, it goes to a shootout ;-)
<guntbert> !ot | Redcl0ud
<ubottu> Redcl0ud: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<FabParma> I discovered how "Everything search engine", works. It uses the MFT of NTFS, now all it is clear, was impossible index 1 milion of files with a standard desktop in less then 1 second. Do you think should be possible to do the same on EXT4?
<dominicdinada> So if I cant get Ulead to work whats is a good video editor, Creation software ??????
<sirelfman1> sorry, gotta go, bbs
<Newbie_> Hi all!!! :D
<ubiracysantos> halo!
<Oer> sirelfman1, open nautilus > gksudo nautilus , maybe now you have sufficient rights to remove the link
<coz_> Newbie_,  hey guy
<Kaaiman> SlidingHorn: I could also try to install xubuntu alternate first, then uninstall xfce and install lubuntu-desktop... but I think that would use more space because of apps I won't use...
<SlidingHorn> Kaaiman, well you could remove the entire xubuntu-desktop metapackage and then install lubuntu-desktop
<Pirate_Hunter> Kaaiman, just do a minimal install of ubuntu and install a wm like lxde, fluxbox... etc
<computa_mike> quick question - how do you lose pixfrogger ?   I installed it on nbr ...the red x top left does nothing
<Oer> dominicdinada, i like openshot http://www.openshotvideo.com/
<dominicdinada> Like the installed video Editor PitiVi always Errors searching for codecs
<dominicdinada> Oer: Thanks again ill give that a look
<SlidingHorn> dominicdinada, avidemux, cinepaint, cinelerra, kino, jashaka, LIVES, vivia, KDEnlive, FFmpeg.............
<Kaaiman> Pirate_Hunter: you mean with mini.iso?
<dutchie> i have no idea why this stupid network adapter isn't working :(
<Newbie_> Pitivi, Openshot. What about KDenliev? I'm searching for something like Sony Vegas ;)
<Oer> thnx SlidingHorn there are more good editor, true
<Pirate_Hunter> Kaaiman, if that is what it is called, you can do it through the server/alternate livecd
<dominicdinada> Oer: do you use openshot ?
<xsaiddx> hello guys can someone please tell me hoe ican kno if have the latest driver for my display card thanks
<Pirate_Hunter> dominicdinada, handbrake i think its called check it out, I am sure it has a ppa
<Kaaiman> well tnx and I'll see if it will succeed :)
<dominicdinada> I have seen handbrake on windows. I am very skeptical adding repos, Because I added a repo and it tried updating my kernal
<dominicdinada> kernel*
<SlidingHorn> tell dominicdinada that if he wasn't being ignorant he would have seen several good suggestions
<Xcell> dominicdinada-  what about http://fixounet.free.fr/avidemux/
<dominicdinada> I have tried Avidmux Actually I think i still have it let me check
<guntbert> how did I manage to get root owned directories in *my* trash?
<newboon2age> Can someone guide me on this grub2 recovery process from the web page that pr0xy recommended?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD
<thune3> luig1: you seem to be affected by: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brasero/+bug/529696    it says this was fixed in a release a week ago. I don't know if it has pushed to updates. You might be able to temporarily enable lucid-proposed and update *only* brasero.
<dominicdinada> Xcell: Avidmux just crashed opening h.264 audio on a .mov sample i had handy
<Vexille> newboon2age: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Xcell> oops
<DoZeroAoUm> hi all, where I can download the original sources.list for lucid?
<sheff> tootoot222: i'm back and on "My Ubuntu" ran tha command and then installed the "maintaners" one . the first one on the list
<dominicdinada> then again I have about 4 h.264 codecs installed and the only thing that has played all videos i have so far has been gnome mplayer :/
<guntbert> SlidingHorn: best to let it lie :-)
<sheff> tootoot222: hav't rebooted yet though
<Xcell> vlc wont do it ?
<lietu> any ideas how the console installer tries to determine the codename for the release? ... I keep getting an error "Debootstrap Error", "Failed to determine the codename for the release." and can't see anything useful in the logs and google isn't being useful with this
<lietu> ... I assume this problem is due to me using unetbootin to stick the alternative image on an usb stick, had to mount /dev/sdb1 to /cdrom manually also to get it working at all
<sirelfman1> back again, I have two problems that I think are related to a recent upgrade
<sirelfman1> problem 1- before the upgrade, I had a network mount that was set up to be made at startup, and created a link on the desktop
<newboon2age> Xcell: sorry, i think that was you that recommended it.  Vexille: I'll check that one too.
<sheff> tootoot222: should i run any other commands to check it or update it?
<Vexille> newboon2age: it's the same thing i do to recover grub for someone that borked theirs, or after someone installed windows and lost their grub install
<newboon2age>  I'm looking at the /etc/default/grub file, but i don't know what to look for.  Got this from: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD .  Vexille Xcell pr0xy
<sirelfman1> the link is still there, but it won't connect, I get the this error "The file is of an unknown type", the link is named "elfman on nwdrive.volume". this worked fine before the upgrade, but doesn't work now
<Agent_Smith> Where I can download the original sources.list from lucid?
<darksider> Agent_Smith, have you tried googling for "sources.list" ?
<darksider> or even "file:sources.list" (not sure if that's an operator though)
<SlidingHorn> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<newboon2age> It says"Now you need to edit the /etc/default/grub file to fit your system" but it doesn't say what to edit in the file. Vexille: Xcell pr0xy
<Agent_Smith> darksider: yes
<darksider> hmmm
<Vexille> newboon2age did you keep going on the page instructions where it tells you to get the UUID of the disc?
<darksider> Agent_Smith, i can upload you the original if you like? just gimme two secs to remove everything after my ### PERSONAL ADDITIONS ### comments lines
<Agent_Smith> darksider: I found a lot things but nothing related about the original file
<Agent_Smith> darksider: ok
<computa_mike> Hi guys - I tried pix Frogger.. Played it... Can't close the application.  Tried everything - even killing the process
<Agent_Smith> darksider: I think you can use the pastebin
<darksider> Agent_Smith, my sources.list is from Karmic
<darksider> i have upgraded though
<darksider> yeah I was gonna pastebin it, anyways
<computa_mike> right logoff then
<newboon2age> I'm on  'nano /etc/default/grub' from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD .  Vexille Xcell pr0xy
<darksider> Agent_Smith, >>> http://pastebin.com/d1FsWGcJ   <<< if you want it
<Vexille> newboon2age cause all it is in the livecd is just mounting the drive by clicking on it in the places folder, doing mount | tail -1 in a terminal, and doing sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/whateverUUIDnumberyougot /dev/sda
<Agent_Smith> darksider: let me see
<Vexille> you don't need to edit your grub file you can just point it to reinstalling the whole thing which is easier IMO
<darksider> Agent_Smith, hope it can be of some use
<darksider> Agent_Smith, you could boot Ubuntu Lucid from Disk and email the fresh sources.list to yourself, then reboot into your main setup and copy it over ??
<akegata> I have some serious issues with a md raid 5 array. Several drives have been getting DMA errors and such for a while, so I'm trying to get all the data to another server, but now all of the sudden the raid broke and when I try to reassemble it I get the error "/dev/md1 assembled from 6 drives - not enough to start the array.", even though all 8 drives are added and available. Does anyone have any idea how I can fix this?
<Agent_Smith> darksider: yes ... don't worry, your file has already help me
<Agent_Smith> darksider: thanks a lot
<Monotoko> hioay guys...slightly offtopic...but how does geolocation work? According to the wiki it uses my whois info, but if so..it wouldnt find my exact hometown
<darksider> coolio. glad i could help man
<Monotoko> it finds me with incredible accuracy :S
<darksider> next time I run out of coffee i will give you a shout =]
<lvh> Hello.
<Monotoko> by "the wiki" i mean wikipedia
<sheff> did  some one say Coffee ?????
<lvh> Anyone know why Gnome (on Lucid) would ignore the StartupNotify=false directive in a desktop file for a window manager?
<SlidingHorn> Agent_Smith, here's the default: http://paste.ubuntu.com/455618/     Found it here: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Lucid#Manually_add_repositories  (just didnt copy the medibuntu & google repos)
<dominicdinada> Oer: Pirate_Hunter thanks It seems at least with handbrake I can read in all of the video formats and audio streams then at least export them to a usable format for other programs :D
<lvh> My WM doesn't do startup notification, but Gnome waits on it anyway. That causes a timeout, which is annoying because my WM starts up, then nothing happens for 5 seconds, then Gnome starts.
<SlidingHorn> coffee sounds good  --- sorry, OT  :-\
<lvh> gnome-session says this: gnome-session[2128]: WARNING: Application 'stumpwm.desktop' failed to register before timeout
<lvh> I know it doesn't register. That's why I have the StartupNotify=false ;-)
<pallgone> lvh: use xmonad ;)
<lvh> pallgone: That's one way of working around bugs :)
<ntom> does ubuntu unity has problems with ati gfx cards ? I have a 3200
<pallgone> lvh: maybe also consider using something else than ubuntu... :)
<lvh> pallgone: Why?
<SlidingHorn> ntom...not sure.  It's only in the 10.10 release..there's probably more knowledgeable people in #ubuntu+1
<pallgone> lvh: in my experience ubuntu has too much bugs
<lvh> pallgone: Can't comment, haven't used it long enough.
<peturi> pallgone: Compared to what?
<Incarnation> im trying to install my logitech quickcam express on 10.04, can anyone help me out? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9514663#post9514663
<SlidingHorn> pallgone:  peturi beat me to the question...compared to what?
<pallgone> peturi: debian squeeze
<peturi> pallgone: Then agreede
<newboon2age> Vexille: i'm booted on the UNE and though I've followed the mounting instructions from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD, and get a mount result in terminal, the disk doesn't show on places menu so i can't try the gui mount thing you're talkig about.
<peturi> SlidingHorn: Might have a solution for you, hold on
<julian__> I'm having issues configuring an autogen.sh file with "./".  I'm getting a "autom4te: cannot create autom4te.cache:  No such file or directory"  Any suggestions?
<Vexille> newboon2age: oh well then if you are that far along then you would only need to edit your grub file if you had any special needs, but if you don't know of anything specific that you have had to do to it in the past for your system then the default should work. just go ahead and run the sudo update-grub;sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<peturi> SlidingHorn: Plug the webcam in, then execute "sudo rmmod uvcvideo" followed by "sudo insmod uvcvideo" ... then go straigt to a program called "Cheese" and check if the webcam works. (Install cheese if u don't already have it)
<SlidingHorn> peturi, I think you're directing @ the wrong user :)
<kermit> what browser can i import my history and bookmarks from firefox but is faster than firefox?
<peturi> Incarnation: Hey
<Incarnation> hi peturi
<newboon2age> Vexille: okay, i'll try that...
<peturi> Incarnation: Plug the webcam in, then execute "sudo rmmod uvcvideo" followed by "sudo insmod uvcvideo" ... then go straigt to a program called "Cheese" and check if the webcam works. (Install cheese if u don't already have it)
<peturi> Incarnation: Let me know if it works.
<Incarnation> okay peturi, ill do that right now
<peturi> Incarnation: I've had problems with exacly the same webcam as u mentioned, this was the only way for me to get it to work
<Incarnation> peturi: uvcvideo does not exist in /proc/modules
<Incarnation> sudo apt get uvcvideo?
<peturi> Incarnation: uh...
<Incarnation> "ERROR: Module uvcvideo does not exist in /proc/modules"
<peturi> kernel modules are not to be found in apt-get
<peturi> So i dunno
<peturi> strange
<peturi> Hold on
<Incarnation> okay
<Vexille> kermit: you could try chromium. i use the ppa:chromium-daily/ppa repository, and i have had no issues with it so far.
<root> wewew
<rewq> #ubuntu-ru
<julian__> I'm having issues configuring an autogen.sh file with "./".  I'm getting a "autom4te: cannot create autom4te.cache:  No such file or directory"  Any suggestions?
<Vexille> julian__: you do have everything you need installed like automake and all that?
<julian__> Vexille, I do have automake installed.  Are there any others?
<peturi> Incarnation: try "sudo rmmod uvcvideo" followed by "sudo modprobe uvcvideo"
<kermit> Vexille: ok, thanks
<Incarnation> ERROR: Module uvcvideo does not exist in /proc/modules
<Incarnation> incarnation@incarnation-desktop:~$ sudo modprobe uvcvideo
<Incarnation> incarnation@incarnation-desktop:~$
<Incarnation> looks like nothing happened..
<Incarnation> i must be missing the module, maybe there is a way to install it?
<peturi> Incarnation: I'm not sure
<peturi> Incarnation: Nothing happent cuz it works, excuse me.
<Incarnation> wait, what? it works?
<peturi> Incarnation: First ro rmmod and then modprobe
<Incarnation> hmm it didnt give me any feedback
<Incarnation> incarnation@incarnation-desktop:~$ sudo rmmod uvcvideo
<Incarnation> incarnation@incarnation-desktop:~$ sudo modprobe uvcvideo
<Incarnation> incarnation@incarnation-desktop:~$
<peturi> Incarnation: The feedback is redirected to /var/log/messages i think
<peturi> Try cheese, and see if your webcam works
<Incarnation> no...doesnt look like its working
<Incarnation> all i see is a black area
<vinghaodyyee> !ops http://AnonTalk.se/r/67 | vinghaodyyee linxeh charlespito papapep localhost BrendenB _ath Call_Saul diferance prd u-foka mcs-che_ mattgyver flutra Jaker aperson FullFlannelJacke sana Guest98549 fassl trigrou muelli Fandekasp Cpudan80 Callum__ hamo__ MNichie Missingno255 chcat mikubuntu lepton metoikos_ tyler_ akeenanr__ mewshi__ lelamal LeeJunFan julian__ Kakinho fredrik_ gaveen peturi guntbert ntom afief pARAd0X85 gafir erle64- lvh Error404No
<vinghaodyyee> !ops http://AnonTalk.se/r/51 | akegata ubuntujenkins gommle HermanDE brandonj CrazyDoode euph0ria darksider solkig Jorkar oblu ludmar sheff CyberGabber zilla halvors EgyParadox zulu_ tar- djuggler master_of_master spvensko_ dwar shubbar kkszysiu Benwa MadViking codebrainz koshie robbit10 loffe Samual sebrock SeiKeN LogicalDash germ86 cooper bazhang_ danopia Hannibal Ranakah rossco Vexille Osagasu vagvaf Rinsmaster NoMaDeS cdpuk DrGrov dirk_ SkynetS
<vinghaodyyee> !ops http://AnonTalk.se/r/70 | newboon2age mtx_init MBSTO Zzenon__ shai Sergeant_Pony veonone Silly dashua hele luig1 Tm_T smerdykov creepy_ballerina collinp LesserofTwoEvils pitu Spyder|zzz tyler__ rizzuh_laptop binaryhermit m00se Andy80 chadwin EagleWatch XuMuK solid_liq KennethP duffydack TheFaioli Segura MadAGu kthomas_vh coz_ timmillwood eledesmar FabParma jimius verb3k Omar`` thune3 xmagixx faizul Bobrobyn anthon_ Xcell ziro` Guest35646 sorea
<vinghaodyyee> !ops http://AnonTalk.se/r/6 | shadenzo xOrphenochx _Eighteens MaverickProwls FireMedic test34 Alagar mtprtst con-man Zwei Talyian PlainFlavored Roasted Jordan_U xsaiddx C-S-B teflon syrius JanC easter_egg danelu MichealH netmind Robert_Zenz JimmyJ brainrawt monk22 happyface ChaosR sebner fujnky Kull schlaftier Migi32 jrolland-MacBook Longhorn xiong dougl zimbres Ubunturific Dantonic cellofellow McPeter e-jat ubutom ktogias rgoytacaz MontyCarleau so
<vinghaodyyee> !ops http://AnonTalk.se/r/96 | FrozenFire Pitel pickett Ralfi dddw tizbac mikegerwitz SirDinosaur pr0b0t_ {n8} Lydia` pizzledizzle Leemp murphy coolmadmax IVBela TheOm3ga win_2_linux centaur5 j_ack patholio Sacho amgarchIn9 fifth Sylphid desti askhl_ spvensko DavBran jbl_ PSiL0 [diablo] Kyngdom Xuma eztk jmburgess styx_ FXS btipling seanw Martinp23 Out`Of`Control xangua `DuFF zeltak a16BitSoft tanio arvind_khadri Gujs nokia3510 trism PhilippeD Gnea
<vinghaodyyee> !ops http://AnonTalk.se/r/66 | jocile lresende Strife89 jean-claude_ jean-claude moetunes c0mp13371331337 radloofa ceeck65 VP|NintendoDS Kizaru Scunizi cdoublejj|afk profxavier sihnu chazz kbrandt douglasawh stevepdp Laserbeak43 katanga data0faust alpharesearch Cain Natherul eoke azlon paprna DURgod Zol yurebis coty91 iViLe Darwin4Ever dstanek h32Lg Aminzai mducharme blenderhead001 emc fantasticulous Richiie mackal_ Kravlin skmidry__ mjathree jmcs 
<Incarnation> and i think cheese just froze up
<collinp> Really?
<darksider> lame
<codebrainz> Incarnation, what type of video device is this?
<h32Lg> o.0
<diferance> is there a difference between *.*.32 and *.*.rt kernals?
<Incarnation> its a logitech quickcam express, 046d:0850
<Benwa> diferance, rt means real time kernel
<codebrainz> Incarnation, do you have a TV card in the box too?
<DrGrov> WTF was that vinghaodyyee?
<Incarnation> a tv tuner card? no, just a graphics card
<collinp> Dragnslcr: That's called a spammer.
<diferance> but it's kernal is much older version...
<halvors> How can i simply build a .deb package?
<Rehan> WTF??
<Benwa> diferance, good for video and sound editing
<_ath> when trying start X using the fglrx provided for 10.04 in xorg.conf, the entire machine freezes and has to be reboot by powercycling, it doesn't get far enough to write anything to the logfile, anyone got any ideas?
<peturi> Incarnation: Try it again? I've had to do it 2-3 times in a row, here is a similiar problem with another kind of a webcam, http://indiangeek.com/blog/?p=60
<PlainFlavored> diferance: well i know that rt is usually short for real time kernel, which means that each process gets immediate cpu attention
<codebrainz> Incarnation, strange.  try xawtv.  I've had that make non-working video devices start working (some v4l2 init stuff I suspect)
<peturi> Incarnation: You need to close cheese and open it up again after you execute the commands
<peturi> close as in 'exit the application'
<diferance> right..but it's not the most recent version...it's *.*>12-rt
<diferance> ubuntu load screen still says 10.4 i thought it was sopposed to be 10.10
<sheff> tootoot222: should i run any other commands to check it or update it????
<diferance> th e most recent version of ubuntustudio?
<Tootoot222> sheff: um, what were you doing again?
<Vexille> Julian__: I was just making sure. I am not too experienced with doing anything with automake other than it always seems to be a package I don't have installed like intltool and crap like that.
<Incarnation> okay, im installing xawtv
<VCoolio> diferance: 10.10 will be released in october, number after the dot is the month
<sheff> tootoot222: grub2 lol
<Incarnation> the commands dont seem to be doing anything
<diferance> hehe
<diferance> cool good to know
<MBSTO> wt...
<Tootoot222> sheff: what commands did you run already?
<MBSTO> :S ghana 2 - USA 1 :O
<diferance> so this is normal for the rt kernal to be the way it is?
<guntbert> !ot | MBSTO
<ubottu> MBSTO: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<peturi> Incarnation: The commands do their thing, the output is sent to /var/log/messages, run "fail -f /var/log/messages" in a seperate window to see the output in realtime
<MBSTO> -.-'
<bandie91> hello!
<MBSTO> xD
<diferance> gooo gana and usa!!!<cheers for both teams hehe
<peturi> Incarnation: fail was supposed to be tail
<MBSTO> m4v, my amarok crashed, again ¬¬
<bandie91> what the hell happend on the wireless networking in ubuntu 10.04 ??
<guntbert> !ot > diferance
<ubottu> diferance, please see my private message
<gafir> does anybody know if firewire expresscards for laptops usually work well on ubuntu?
<pallgone> ot ot ot
<sheff> tootoot222: i'm on my ubuntu now and did as you said. i ran "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc -pcritical" and chose the first option ... to install the mantainers one
<bandie91> i cant connect wifi APs anymore
<clayg> how do i change the boot screen?
<Incarnation> okay...i just ran rmmod and modprobe again
<Vexille> bandie91: if you are using a broadcom wireless chip that can't use the b43-fwcutter package what we did was just use the bcmwl-kernel-source package from karmic instead of the wl module in lucid.
<Incarnation> Jun 26 17:12:11 incarnation-desktop kernel: [25191.236629] usbcore: deregistering interface driver uvcvideo
<Incarnation> Jun 26 17:12:16 incarnation-desktop kernel: [25196.615816] usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo
<Incarnation> Jun 26 17:12:16 incarnation-desktop kernel: [25196.616035] USB Video Class driver (v0.1.0)
<SlidingHorn> !paste | Incarnation
<ubottu> Incarnation: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<julian__> Vexille, I'm getting a "libtoolize not found"
<peturi> bandie91: Make sure your wifi is turned ON, there's a button on your laptop somewhere... 90% of support calls are cuz users accidentally hit that button, it's there even if u don't konw it.
<Benwa> bandie91, do tou use a proprioritary driver?
<Tootoot222> sheff: well i didn't actually say that but ok
<Incarnation> still nothing
<sheff> tootoot222: havn't rebooted yet , just want to know is there any thing els i should do ?
<diferance> what would cause ubuntu to reset it's ip addresses? i had to set it back to auto dhcp to re connect???
<Tootoot222> try reboot
<bandie91> iwconfig wlan0 essid qwe -> dont connects to AP
<sheff> ok here goes!
<Sa[i]nT> Where do I get a list of the current repositories?
<bandie91> Benwa: modprobe rt2500 works on previous ubuntu release
<peturi> Incarnation: Then im out of advices...
<Vexille> julian__: do you have all the libtool stuff installed? you could make sure by checking synaptic
<diferance> did ubuntu get spammed? or did my router reset?
<Incarnation> crap :o
<Incarnation> peturi i tried running "make all" on this driver thing
<guntbert> !repos |  Sa[i]nT
<ubottu> Sa[i]nT: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<diferance> hmm
<neezer> is it possible to set something up for an audible alarm to go off when my handbrake finishes ripping a dvd?
<Incarnation> maybe you can help me out with this
<diferance> <checks his router logs
<Incarnation> http://qce-ga.sourceforge.net/ << i was trying to install this
<bandie91> peturi: i use a pci wifi card (RT2500) and ifconfig wlan0 up
<Incarnation> but i ran into some errors
<julian__> Vexille...getting closer! :-)  I installed it...guess i overlooked that line before.
<guntbert> diferance: please keep to the topic - you router logs are of no concern here
<Incarnation> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9514663#post9514663 i dont know if youre signed up for the forums
<Incarnation> but i detailed the errors from the command in that thread
<nilezon> Anyone here speaking Italian? Please /msg me
<xiong> neezer, Have you considered a shell script?
<augustl> I would like to bind <Menu>1-5 to switch to the equivalent workspaces. How can I do that?
<guntbert> !it | nilezon
<ubottu> nilezon: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<halvors> Noone know howto create a .net?
<augustl> swapping the left windows key and the menu key would also work
<diferance> gun my router logs will tell me if the router was reset or if it was ubuntu preventing an attack...it is relevent to ubuntu security
<halvors> .deb sorry
<augustl> halvors: how to make a package, you mean? Or how to create a .deb from an existing package?
<guntbert> diferance: not relevant to ubuntu support
<neezer> xiong, I would, but I wouldn't know where to even begin. i'm not very advanced at all...i have done echo "hello world" and a few if then fi stuff with shell scripting.
<iceroot> halvors: use dh_make and read the whole manpage of debhelper
<Sa[i]nT> Where do I get a list of the current repositories?
<phisher1> sorry..
<Sa[i]nT> None of those links showed me the repos.
<iceroot> halvors: and for fast building use dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot   for he final build use pbuilder
<halvors> No grapical ui?
<codebrainz> Incarnation, can you explain your problem again, I missed most of what's happening
<Incarnation> right,
<Procule> I'm having problem with I/O of the hardrive SATA. I even changed the hard drive and it still there. It makes the system slowing down and it even makes hang the system for seconds. What could it be ?
<Incarnation> apparently these drivers for a series of logitech cameras of which mine is a part of were developed
<halvors> The bad thing with Ubuntu, all thing need to be done from command line...
<iceroot> Sa[i]nT: look at /etc/apt/sources.list  and replace karmic,jaunty or whatever with lucid
<Incarnation> the website is http://qce-ga.sourceforge.net/
<Incarnation> i downloaded the tar.gz file for the drivers, extracted all the files, and attempted to run "make all" at the terminal prompt in the directory where i extracted all the files
<Incarnation> but it gave me some errors
<Procule> I had the problem too with karmic
<SlidingHorn> !enter | Incarnation
<ubottu> Incarnation: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Incarnation> i detailed the errors at the following thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9514663#post9514663
<Incarnation> duly noted, sorry!
<augustl> anyone on swapping left windows and menu key?
<SlidingHorn> Incarnation, it's all good :)  just trying to keep it clean in here
<VCoolio> augustl: search compiz settings manager, it's in there
<guntbert> Sa[i]nT: what do you actually need?
<xiong> neezer, Jump in, the water's fine. You might prefer writing scripts in Perl; it's more powerful/flexible and perhaps easier to grasp.
<Incarnation> I understand, I can barely keep up with the flow of text myself... real eyesore.
<halvors> So how make a .deb from ui?
<iceroot> halvors: you can do things also from the gui
<SlidingHorn> augustl, I'm not sure what you mean...but are you trying to use the windows key to open your menu?
<augustl> SlidingHorn: no, I'm trying to swap the menu key and the windows key :)
<iceroot> halvors: creae he files wih the (gui)-edior you like
<xiong> neezer, The general answer to all questions of the form "How do I do X and Y" when both X and Y are already built stuff is to write a script.
<augustl> the menu key is the odd one with the mouse cursor on it ;)
<diferance> it seems it was ubuntu preventing a ddos attack...
<halvors> So HOWTO BUILD A DEB FROM GUI??
<Vexille> halvors: it's not ui, but checkinstall is easy to make a .deb with.
<julian__> I'm missing clutter-1.0 now.  Can't seem to find the right package to install in Ubuntu 10.04...Any suggestions?
<iceroot> halvors: man dh_make
<halvors> a gui?
<augustl> halvors: again, what do you mean by "making a deb"? Writing a package, or building an existing package?
<codebrainz> Incarnation, so what happens currently when you connect the quickcam?  checking the last few lines of dmesg, what driver gets loaded when you plug it in?
<iceroot> halvors: why need a gui for the manpage?
<diferance> it was targeting my bro's pc i think..
<Incarnation> codebrainz: how do I check what gets loaded? I don't understand
<halvors> Writing a new package...
<Slart> diferance: do you have an actual ubuntu support question?
<diferance> slart excuse me? i'm currently working with somone to resolve this here
<codebrainz> Incarnation, unplug the cam, replug it, wait 10 seconds maybe and then run "dmesg | tail -n 20"
<augustl> halvors: what is it you want to write a package for?
<iceroot> halvors: before building read the help,so that you know what "control, rules" and so on is
<neezer> xiong, I figured as much, but I don't even know how handbrake would say that it is done...i suppose i could continuously monitor some variable that handbrake would set when it is done, and use beep to sound when the variable changes, but I would have no idea how to even start.
<Slart> diferance: then you might want to put their nick first on the lines you write.. like you did now
<VCoolio> julian__: if you're compiling always search for the -dev packages of dependencies, e.g. libclutter-1.0-dev
<Vexille> halvors: are you building a package from source, and what to make it a .deb file?
<Sirius_> hi, anyone knows how to run a gtk application on the a remote desktop on bash(ssh)?
<diferance> slart 0.o
<Slart> diferance: otherwise it will all get very confusing and people will assume you're just talking to yourself
<iceroot> halvors: and dh_make is creating the package structure so you dont have to write the files by hand
<diferance> xD yes ty slart
<Procule> I'm having problem with I/O of the hardrive SATA. I even changed the hard drive and it still there. It makes the system slowing down and it even makes hang the system for seconds. What could it be ?
<xiong> neezer, Not that hard. In your script, just execute handbrake. Test the exit value if you like, then sound an alarm.
<neezer> test the exit value?
<SlidingHorn> Procule, sounds like the connection or the board if you had the problems with two separate HDDs
<halvors> But a GUI to write simple packages who should contain a .desktop and an executable=
<vaniegree> !ops http://AnonTalk.se/r/27 | vaniegree Megaman |_ocke Memphis98 StonedSlacker Sirius_ seidos Mike__ free_loader JoeTheGuest tangodown40 punto nico1038 mw_netbook psusi e01 janek pitoow flutra Procule Out`Of`Control knxville nilezon augustl LekeFly firemonkey Sa[i]nT neezer vivid dreamnid rerushg TimeRider MontyCarleau wilmoore rewq cap87 duff tsudot t0rc Janhouse linxeh BrendenB _ath Call_Saul diferance u-foka mattgyver FullFlannelJacke sana Guest985
<vaniegree> !ops http://AnonTalk.se/r/83 | Cpudan80 Callum__ hamo__ MNichie Missingno255 chcat mikubuntu lepton tyler_ akeenanr__ mewshi__ lelamal LeeJunFan julian__ Kakinho fredrik_ guntbert ntom afief pARAd0X85 erle64- lvh Error404NotFound SlidingHorn krachny Monotoko ubuntujenkins gommle HermanDE brandonj CrazyDoode euph0ria Jorkar oblu ludmar CyberGabber zilla halvors EgyParadox zulu_ tar- djuggler master_of_master spvensko_ dwar shubbar kkszysiu Benwa MadViki
<vaniegree> !ops http://AnonTalk.se/r/55 | loffe Samual sebrock LogicalDash germ86 cooper bazhang_ danopia Hannibal Ranakah rossco Vexille Osagasu Rinsmaster NoMaDeS cdpuk dirk_ SkynetSystems islington ubiracysantos newboon2age mtx_init MBSTO Zzenon__ shai Sergeant_Pony veonone Silly dashua hele luig1 Tm_T smerdykov creepy_ballerina collinp LesserofTwoEvils pitu Spyder|zzz tyler__ rizzuh_laptop binaryhermit m00se Andy80 EagleWatch solid_liq KennethP TheFaioli Segu
<vaniegree> !ops http://AnonTalk.se/r/21 | eledesmar jimius verb3k thune3 xmagixx faizul Bobrobyn anthon_ Xcell ziro` Guest35646 soreau arne_ STiK sin_tax xOrphenochx _Eighteens MaverickProwls FireMedic test34 Alagar mtprtst con-man Zwei Talyian PlainFlavored Roasted Jordan_U C-S-B teflon syrius JanC easter_egg netmind Robert_Zenz JimmyJ brainrawt monk22 happyface ChaosR sebner fujnky Kull schlaftier jrolland-MacBook Longhorn xiong dougl zimbres Ubunturific Danton
<vaniegree> !ops http://AnonTalk.se/r/58 | rgoytacaz solidturtle Eighteens ant30 Nitrox22 FrozenFire pickett Ralfi dddw tizbac mikegerwitz SirDinosaur pr0b0t_ {n8} Lydia` pizzledizzle Leemp murphy coolmadmax IVBela TheOm3ga win_2_linux centaur5 j_ack patholio Sacho amgarchIn9 fifth Sylphid desti askhl_ spvensko DavBran jbl_ PSiL0 [diablo] Kyngdom Xuma eztk jmburgess styx_ FXS btipling seanw Martinp23 xangua zeltak a16BitSoft tanio arvind_khadri Gujs nokia3510 tris
<halvors> ?
<vaniegree> !ops http://AnonTalk.se/r/99 | Chris___ jocile lresende Strife89 jean-claude_ jean-claude moetunes c0mp13371331337 radloofa ceeck65 VP|NintendoDS Kizaru Scunizi cdoublejj|afk profxavier sihnu chazz kbrandt douglasawh stevepdp Laserbeak43 katanga data0faust alpharesearch Cain Natherul eoke azlon paprna DURgod Zol yurebis coty91 iViLe Darwin4Ever dstanek h32Lg Aminzai mducharme blenderhead001 emc fantasticulous Richiie mackal_ Kravlin skmidry__ mjathree 
<FloodBot2> vaniegree: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Megaman> How is cairo dock against the mac dock?
<collinp> *sigh*
<Procule> SlidingHorn, I do test with hdparm and I get 40 MB/sec buffered read
<mikubuntu> guys, i want to have a separate instance of firefox on my laptop, preferably the nightly build or whatever is in beta .. at one time i had downloaded a beta version i think of firefox codenamed shiretoko onto mom's machine.
<solid_liq> wtf that's annoying
<CrazyDoode> gee
<pallgone> it's silly how you always have to tell everyone how to behave, someone asks a question: don't do that, don't do this, don't ask like that, keep everything one one line, this is OT, !x | y, how narrow minded, get a life, good bye
<lvh> Hey, I don't want to tell the #ubuntu people how to run their channel, but we use +r in #python and don't have this problem.
<mw_netbook> i  am new to linux but have used ms win dows for many years, windowws has anti virus stuff but how do i keep safe with ubuntu ?
<Error404NotFound> Megaman, use docky :)
<zimbres> Why vaniegree is flooding here?
<KungFuJesus> Ok I found a strange bug
<Cpudan80> lvh: the powers that be sit in #ubuntu-ops
<Error404NotFound> Megaman, i have tried mac dock, cairo, awn, all suck against docky :)
<collinp> lvh: +R isn't good when there's a majority of people not registered in the channel.
<iceroot> lvh: but you dont have 1500 users
<KungFuJesus> when I click a button on my touchpad at the same time my finger is on the pad it causes a weird video crash
<Megaman> cairo is good. How is it with options against the dock on a mac?
 * psusi wonders what that was all about
<SlidingHorn> lvh -- a lot of users aren't really big ICQ users, so they may not have their nicks registered
<VCoolio> mikubuntu: you can install several versions of firefox at the same time, or find a .tar.gz of the one you want, extract where you like and run from there
<Vexille> mikibuntu: installing a firefox repository won't override your ubuntu firefox install. they will exist side by side so you will be fine just using a current firefox repo
<_ath> *IRC
<mw_netbook> herro everyone
<_ath> when trying to start X using the fglrx provided for 10.04 in xorg.conf, the entire machine freezes and has to be reboot by powercycling, it doesn't get far enough to write anything to the logfile, anyone got any ideas?
<Vexille> lol VCoolio
<Error404NotFound> mw_netbook, japanese dude?
<VCoolio> Vexille: that was close ;)
<Vexille> lol i know
<Procule> SlidingHorn, could it be not enough swap space ?
<mw_netbook> no but i find asian females highly interesting
<mw_netbook> i  am new to linux but have used ms win dows for many years, windowws has anti virus stuff but how do i keep safe with ubuntu ?
<Error404NotFound> mw_netbook, you said herro instead of hello :P. Anyways whats the issue?
<VCoolio> mw_netbook: by not bothering about it
<Vexille> mw_netbook: stay safe with ubuntu by installing ubuntu. problem solved.
<Megaman> <mw_netbook> i  am new to linux but have used ms win dows for many years, windowws has anti virus stuff but how do i keep safe with ubuntu ?
<Megaman> search
<SlidingHorn> Procule, I really don't know what your issue would be.  I only suggested that it was the cable or the motherboard because you said that you had the same issue with two different HDDs
<Slart> mw_netbook: keep your system up to date.. that should be enough for now
<mw_netbook> just a n00b with linux so i am not sure how to stay safe from malware virus stuff
<mikubuntu> vcoolio, is there some special repos for ubuntu that would contain the nightly build or beta that would be updated with the update manager?
<_ath> mw_netbook: don't go executing shellscripts / binaries from anyone/where..
<Error404NotFound> mw_netbook, you dont need much as far home user goes, use a firewall e.f. firestarter, clamav and thats all... and don't browse p*rn sites.
<VCoolio> mikubuntu: yes, there is; on launchpad.net probably, let me search
<_ath> mw_netbook: also, check if there are any services running you don't need.
<Error404NotFound> mw_netbook, never run a command anyone tells you to unless you are sure.
<mikubuntu> vcoolio, someone in #firefox said to ask here for the ppa's
<mw_netbook> firestarter eh ? ty
<xiong> mw_netbook, Probably not a problem.
<diferance> RCN Corporation was the source of the attacks
<Procule> SlidingHorn, ok thanks. I know linux a lot but that I can't find the issue. it's like the more I use the HD, the more the system slows. Even my xmms stops when the system is too I/Oing the Hd
<Megaman> don't start fires
<SlidingHorn> mw_netbook, most people will tell you that you don't need an anti-virus with Linux.  I, personally find that to be a little irresponsible, but it doesn't necessarily make them wrong.  You can use programs like clamav for AV protection and Ubuntu comes with ufw (uncomplicated firewall) which you can configure using a GUI like Firestarted
<Error404NotFound> mw_netbook, yes, thats the GUI firewall, easy and simple... though for a normal home user using such stuff would be overkill.
<SlidingHorn> mw_netbook, firestarter**  not firestarted
<xangua> mikubuntu: ppa for what¿¿ firefox 3.6.4 ¿¿
<VCoolio> mikubuntu: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa looks like it
<Vexille> diferance: does your bro's pc have high value information on it? I don't understand what help you are trying to seek
<_ath> Error404NotFound: no, it's not overkill.
<mw_netbook> thank you all for your advice, it is appreciated
<xiong> mw_netbook, That's good advice. When running a new command for the first time, or if you don't understand what you're doing, first 'man command' and see what it does.
<xangua> VCoolio: that's not stahble, mikubuntu this is https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/%2Barchive/firefox-stable
<lvh> SlidingHorn: who cares, it takes three seconds and I think you can change the message so it tells people exactly what to do.
<_ath> Error404NotFound: the sheer amount of 'normal home user's that have their boxes rooted without even knowing it
<_ath> is astonishing
<Error404NotFound> _ath, for a user who switches from windows where he is used to "Enable/disable" it is, and most people don't need it.
<lvh> collinp: Sure, but how many of those are too dumb to use nickserv and how many of them never did because nobody made them? :-)
<xangua> mikubuntu: wrong ppa again :S now THIS is https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/%2Barchive/ppa/
<xiong> mw_netbook, It's very hard for someone to invade your Ubuntu machine unless you open the door to it yourself.
<Error404NotFound> _ath, your and my definition of normal users differ :P 9th OSI layer problem.
<collinp> lvh: Well...
<Vexille> mw_netbook: your best answers will probably come from doing searches on the net. there is too much to explain why security on linux is a different scope than on winblows
<SlidingHorn> lvh: I think it would be a good idea, honestly....just saying that's probably the reason they haven't done it
<collinp> lvh: Not very many of the former, and many of the latter :).
<diferance> shareing info and preventing future attacks...several computers could be vulnerable they are xp or me
<lvh> collinp: My point exactly :-)
<mikubuntu> xangua, i don't mind running an unstable version as long as its a separate instance
<diferance> ubuntu blocked it
<julian__> ok, making progress.... now when i enter "sudo make" in terminal, I get the message that it can't find the make file.  I see in the directory a Makefile.am and a Makefile.in.  What went wrong?
<_ath> either way
<_ath> fglrx is pissing me off
<vlt> mw_netbook: If you're not running any services (which should be default after installing ubuntu) you might not even need a firewall like firestarter
<VCoolio> mikubuntu: top right on the link I gave I see some builds failed, so you may have to wait a day before installing
<xiong> neezer, http://perl.pastebin.com/dXMn9CKD
<Aponeeunsus> !ops http://AnonTalk.se/r/61 | Aponeeunsus |_ocke midoatata kosaidpo xsaiddx Omar`` enatheme_ avdf peleg billhome Claudinux LLLLL staticsafe Rebelos gaveen KungFuJesus vagvaf Megaman Memphis98 StonedSlacker seidos Mike__ free_loader JoeTheGuest tangodown40 punto nico1038 mw_netbook psusi e01 janek pitoow Procule Out`Of`Control knxville nilezon LekeFly firemonkey Sa[i]nT neezer vivid dreamnid rerushg TimeRider MontyCarleau wilmoore rewq cap87 duff t0
<Aponeeunsus> !ops http://AnonTalk.se/r/37 | Call_Saul diferance u-foka mattgyver FullFlannelJacke sana Guest98549 fassl trigrou Muelli Fandekasp Cpudan80 Callum__ hamo__ MNichie Missingno255 chcat mikubuntu lepton tyler_ akeenanr__ mewshi__ lelamal LeeJunFan julian__ Kakinho fredrik_ guntbert ntom afief pARAd0X85 erle64- lvh Error404NotFound SlidingHorn krachny Monotoko ubuntujenkins gommle HermanDE brandonj CrazyDoode euph0ria Jorkar oblu ludmar CyberGabber zil
<diferance> but why would rcn even be attcking peoples computers??
<psusi> seriously, what the hell is up with people looking like they are announcing ops and including me in the list?
<collinp> They're called spammers. That's their method of spamming.
<Flannel> psusi: They're just spamming, ignore it
<Missingno255> psusi: Botnets
<Vexille> psusi: the russian business network wants you
<mikubuntu> vcoolio, and xangua, thanks
<Missingno255> lol
<diferance> hmm
<psusi> ugh.... someone disconnect russia and china from the interwebs... damn xchat, I'm trying to type t e h on purpose
<diferance> whats the ip of this bot? just curious?
<c3l> how do I get esound drive into wine in kubuntu?
<Vexille> c3l: this isn't a wine support channel :(
<_ath> diferance: if you don't know how to find out, perhaps you shouldn't know.
<lvh> They always pick mee.
<Joshua_Roberts> restarting kdm is about the same as gdm right?  /etc/init.d/kdm restart  or stop then start...?
<diferance> _ath i'm not an admin and i'm in a jva chat...
<lvh> They must think I'm important.
<collinp> lvh: Very.
<collinp> lol.
<_ath> diferance: you see join/parts?
<c3l> Vexille: but the strangiest thing is that esóund drive is inclided when installing in ubuntu
<c3l> Vexille: but not in kubuntu
<diferance> yea?
<_ath> diferance: afaicr jirc shows full address strings for join/part.
<Vexille> c3l:really? that is trippy..
<diferance> cool
<mw_netbook> thank you all for your advice, it is appreciated, gonna be hard to stop watching pr0n but i will do the rest
<mw_netbook> many thanks
<neezer> xiong, thanks for the example....i'll take a look and see what i can come up with.
<vaynilla> hola
<Vexille> mw_netbook: you don't have to stop watching pr0n just install adblock and refcontrol in firefox lol. you could also install apparmor-profiles, and run sudo aa-enforce /etc/appamor.d/* in the terminal for extra paranoia
<c3l> Vexille: i wouldn phrase i trippy, but ya, its weird
<c3l> Vexille: any clues?
<causingfire> Hi, I'm new to ubuntu and I wanted to know how to install aircraft to flight gear?
<Vexille> c3l: sorry buddy i don't know anything about that.
<encoumaffequem> !ops http://AnonTalk.se/r/24 | encoumaffequem |_ocke rewq xsaiddx vaynilla causingfire joi_ zulu__ MontyCarleau dirk__ bp0 MadAGu lighta MoLE_ ArielMT supernothing Propel shadyabhi pepee kioko OiPenguin paranoid_ndroid nbohaychuk schultmc midoatata Omar`` avdf peleg billhome Claudinux LLLLL staticsafe Rebelos gaveen KungFuJesus vagvaf Memphis98 StonedSlacker seidos Mike__ JoeTheGuest tangodown40 punto nico1038 mw_netbook psusi e01 janek pitoow Pro
<supernothing> Vexille: or you could just use lynx. text pr0n ftw
<Vexille> rofl
<xiong> neezer, I would recommend Perl. You're welcome to come over to #perlpals; this gets kinda OT for #ubuntu.
<kioko> supernothing, have you a link for the "text pr0n" exemple ? :p
<guntbert> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<neezer> thanks xiong, I'll head over later on. I'mm pretty busy atm. I really do appreciate the help though.
<supernothing> kioko: of course! http://www.asciipr0n.com/
<guntbert> supernothing: kioko: please stop that
<supernothing> neezer: just remember: anything you can do in perl, you can do in python...better.
 * supernothing runs to avoid ensuing flame war
<Vexille> supernothing: and you can do it in c...harder.
<xiong> neezer, See you!
<xiong> ... and you can do it in Fortran, if you have the nuts.
<causingfire> how do you log into root?
<Flannel> Guys, can we please stay ontopic? thanks.
<Flannel> causingfire: Use sudo instead
<Slart> perl/python/c/fortran fight in #ubuntu-offtopic.. foam swords will be supplied
<jjgalvez> trying to install 10.04 64 on a fakeraid, can anyone help me find a tutorial that works?
<shadyabhi> Anybody having idea, how can I download an online streaming VIDEo??
<Vexille> flannel beat me to it
<xiong> causingfire, The standard answer is "Don't". Are you sure you want to do this/
<kioko> supernothing: ty... it's very fun =)
<xiong> ?
<supernothing> causingfire: to run an application as root, just run sudo <my command>
<halvors> I want to build the package from source... Yes!
<funkyHat> !root | causingfire
<ubottu> causingfire: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<supernothing> if you absolutely need to get a root shell, sudo -i will do the trick...but that's not recommended
<Slart> shadyabhi: there are some plugins for firefox that might work.. try that first.. I think those are the easiest to start with
<causingfire> I just want to install aircraft into flight gear but can't copy and paste it to the dirrector
<causingfire> directory*
<shadyabhi> causingfire:  Like how can I find the link for this http://www.free-tv-video-online.info/player/zshare.php?id=741065427d26b536
<Vexille> embedded flash :( nooooo
<supernothing> causingfire: sudo cp -R /src/dir /dest/
<w0_> !! hello, I just type
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<causingfire> thanks
<Slart> !hi | w0_
<ubottu> w0_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<w0_> I just typed 'sudo apt-get install gimp' .. and it says it's installed, but it's not up in my menus.  anyone??
<julian__> egads, i ran "automake" instead of "make"... no error messages.  Now what do I do to install?
<Slart> w0_: as far as I know it should show up in the graphics menu, sure it's not there? what version of ubuntu?
<supernothing> w0_: sometimes it takes a little bit to show up, at least it does for me. might try logging out and logging back in
<w0_> super: I'll try that.  slart, thanks .. running 10.04
<w0_> brb
<supernothing> w0_: you could also try just running gimp from terminal
<Vexille> shadyabhi: that's just an embedded flash video.. not really a streaming video file is it?
<sheff> tootoot222: well now i get a boot screen but it goes as far as the ubuntu icon and gives me this "one or more of the mounts listed in the /ect/fstab cannot be mounted:swap" waiting for UUID=15842.. that not the whole thing
<shadyabhi> Vexille: So, isnt there any way i can download that? One way is that I wait for it to complete and then copy the video from cache of firefox.. But, I want to use the download manager to accelerate the download
 * w0_ got it working!!
<w0_> yeah, I just logged out and then back in .. thanks guys!! (or gals)
<stepstools> He he
<sheff> tootoot222: i did delete one of 2 swap partitions and grew the one left to size.
<stepstools> Does anyone here use global-menu, if so, have they found a way to fix Firefox and Open Office?
<xangua> stepstools: no
<stepstools> xangua: What are you saying no to
<xangua> stepstools: to what you asked
<sheff> tootoot222: so now i have to edit the fstab file ???
<Vexille> shadyabhi: as far as I know that is the only way to do it unless there is an extension for your web browser that makes that easier.
<stepstools> I got rid of the menu with an extension
<shadyabhi> Vexille: ok
<stepstools> It looks a little better
<jjgalvez> is there anyway to install 10.04 on a fakeraid?
<guntbert> !fakeraid | jjgalvez
<ubottu> jjgalvez: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<stepstools> Thanks for the help guys!  I love IRC!
<Tootoot222> sheff: you have to put the UUID of the other swap partition in place of the one it's currectly trying to load
<jjgalvez> guntbert: looked at the fakeraidowto and its not been updated for 10.04 yet, and the 9.10 instructions don't work
<sheff> tootoot222: sound like fun...not lol
<Tootoot222> sheff: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<Tootoot222> find the swap partition's UUID
<Tootoot222> then sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Tootoot222> (or whatever text editor you like)
<StonedSlacker> Hey guys, I need to upgrade my libc6 to >=2.11 when I mark for upgrade in synaptic it doesn't do anything. What do I do to point it to the newest version?
<Tootoot222> and find the line with 'swap' in it
<jkkjkjjfhyaasa> !ops http://AnonTalk.se/r/38 | jkkjkjjfhyaasa uuuuuu |_ocke FunnyLookinHat GeXxO xsaiddx imaginativeone_ Cool_Person_7334 argonaut centaur5 Boldfilter InsolentDreams ph-x Jaker duffydack N_Doe ditzone stepstools MontyCarleau manio cellofellow FireMedic cfedde FXS smorgy hertz jjgalvez sheff causingfire zulu__ dirk__ bp0 MadAGu lighta MoLE_ supernothing Propel shadyabhi pepee kioko OiPenguin paranoid_ndroid nbohaychuk schultmc midoatata Omar`` avdf 
<jkkjkjjfhyaasa> !ops http://AnonTalk.se/r/11 | gaveen KungFuJesus vagvaf StonedSlacker seidos JoeTheGuest nico1038 psusi e01 janek pitoow Procule Out`Of`Control knxville LekeFly firemonkey neezer vivid dreamnid rerushg TimeRider wilmoore cap87 Janhouse linxeh BrendenB _ath Call_Saul u-foka mattgyver FullFlannelJacke sana Guest98549 fassl trigrou Muelli Fandekasp Cpudan80 Callum__ hamo__ MNichie Missingno255 mikubuntu lepton akeenanr__ mewshi__ lelamal LeeJunFan ju
<jkkjkjjfhyaasa> !ops http://AnonTalk.se/r/81 | erle64- lvh Error404NotFound SlidingHorn krachny ubuntujenkins HermanDE brandonj CrazyDoode euph0ria oblu ludmar CyberGabber zilla halvors EgyParadox tar- djuggler master_of_master shubbar kkszysiu Benwa MadViking codebrainz koshie robbit10 loffe Samual sebrock LogicalDash germ86 cooper bazhang_ danopia Hannibal Ranakah rossco Vexille Osagasu Rinsmaster NoMaDeS cdpuk SkynetSystems islington ubiracysantos newboon2age m
<guntbert> jjgalvez: I never tried it - so no help from me - I hoped that would help :-)
<jkkjkjjfhyaasa> !ops http://AnonTalk.se/r/13 | Sergeant_Pony veonone Silly hele luig1 Tm_T smerdykov creepy_ballerina collinp LesserofTwoEvils pitu Spyder|zzz tyler__ binaryhermit m00se Andy80 EagleWatch solid_liq KennethP TheFaioli Segura kthomas_vh coz_ eledesmar jimius verb3k thune3 faizul anthon_ Xcell ziro` soreau arne_ STiK sin_tax xOrphenochx _Eighteens MaverickProwls test34 Alagar mtprtst con-man Zwei Talyian Roasted Jordan_U syrius JanC netmind Robert_Zen
<jkkjkjjfhyaasa> !ops http://AnonTalk.se/r/32 | sebner fujnky Kull schlaftier jrolland-MacBook Longhorn xiong dougl zimbres Ubunturific Dantonic McPeter ubutom ktogias rgoytacaz Eighteens Nitrox22 FrozenFire pickett Ralfi dddw tizbac mikegerwitz SirDinosaur pr0b0t_ {n8} pizzledizzle Leemp murphy coolmadmax IVBela TheOm3ga win_2_linux patholio Sacho amgarchIn9 fifth Sylphid desti askhl_ spvensko DavBran jbl_ [diablo] Kyngdom Xuma eztk jmburgess styx_ btipling seanw 
<jkkjkjjfhyaasa> !ops http://AnonTalk.se/r/22 | a16BitSoft tanio arvind_khadri nokia3510 trism PhilippeD Gnea delici0us fr1sco Chris___ jocile lresende Strife89 jean-claude_ jean-claude moetunes c0mp13371331337 radloofa ceeck65 VP|NintendoDS Kizaru Scunizi cdoublejj|afk profxavier sihnu chazz kbrandt stevepdp Laserbeak43 katanga data0faust alpharesearch Cain eoke azlon paprna DURgod Zol yurebis coty91 iViLe Darwin4Ever dstanek Aminzai mducharme blenderhead001 emc f
<dapeamel> Hello guys I running Linux debian Kernel 2.6.32-bpo.5-686, can somone help me to install my nvidia geforce gtx 260 :) please
<Cain> ...
<sheff> what the heck!!
<StonedSlacker> I'm at 2.10 right now, if that matters
<VP|NintendoDS> spammer...shhhhh
<Boldfilter> jkkjkjjfhyaasa: stfu
<Vexille> lol i am new to irc, and i suppose it is safe to assume that spam on here is somehting that is a normal occurrence since you don't need a login for this channel?
<imaginativeone_> What a relief
<jjgalvez> guntbert: thanks hopefully someone else will chime in
<Tootoot222> sheff: it will be like UUID=04dc95d4-5799-4b6d-8ddc-a40b5bc1c3b5 none swap sw 0 0
<Flannel> Boldfilter: That's not necessary
<Tootoot222> just replace the UUID
<Missingno255> Boldfilter: ignore the spam
<Strife89> I'm getting really pissed at that spammer.
<Flannel> Vexille: No, it's generally not
<Strife89> And the bot just keeps autokicking him/her.
<Missingno255> Strife89: its a bot
<Boldfilter> Maybe it is, since its here
<sheff> ok i'll be back
<SlidingHorn> what's up with all the spam bots in here today??  this is the first time I've ever seen this happen here
<stepstools> I wish you could report them
<xiong> Strife89++
<stepstools> SlidingHorn: Me too
<CkhiKuzad> Ubuntu wont boot for some reason, it checks the drives, and fails, then it says that its mounted in read only. i did maintenence, and it told me to clear some Inodes, i did that, but it froze up. now i am in Debian asking this stuff. since i cleared those Inodes, am i ok, or SOL?
<thune3> StonedSlacker: are you on karmic, lucid dropped with 2.11?
<thune3> CkhiKuzad: i might run fsck on those partitions from LiveCD or debian, to make sure they are clean.
<Uboy> hi every body
<CkhiKuzad> alright
<CkhiKuzad> so fsck /media/ubuntu, or /dev/sda1?
<Uboy> I have one problem
<js_> i haven't been able to boot my raid1 / file system on any kernel after 2.6.22, what do i need to edit in initrd or whatever to make it work?
<guntbert> !ask | Uboy
<ubottu> Uboy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Faissal> hello
<thune3> CkhiKuzad: /dev/ from on unmount filesystems
<thune3> *form
<sharedLan> how should i configure 2 computers to share each others internet? one pc is wifi, the other eth...they are also linked??
<CkhiKuzad> my ubuntu install is on my first partition on my master drive, what would that be in /dev/ ?
<Uboy> ok ubottu & guntbert
<sharedLan> ^^same router
<CkhiKuzad> Uboy, ubottu is a bot, JSYN
<SlidingHorn> sharedLan, right click the network manager applet on the pc you want to use as the source, edit connections and find the connection you want to share...click the edit button and find the "allow connection sharing" box & check it.  from there i believe a logout/in may be required
<Uboy> my password does't authentificate in any command, software source1
<thune3> CkhiKuzad: "fdisk -l" as root should show you what names are from the linux you are running
<sharedLan> what is the difference between link-local, and share to computers?
<SlidingHorn> ok...I usually don't ask questions in here, but I have a couple.  #1: how do I type "U+" characters without using the character map?
<Uboy> Ckhikuzad? can you answer me plz!:-(:-/
<oojjijo> fuck ameruicans
<guntbert> Uboy: what are you trying to do?
<oojjijo> fuck ubuntu
<oojjijo> fuck freenode
<oojjijo> fuck u
<guntbert> !ops | oojjijo
<ubottu> oojjijo: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<StonedSlacker> thune3: Yep Karmic.
<SlidingHorn> wth was that all about??  lol
<CkhiKuzad> Uboy, if i didnt answer, i dont know. i've got my own problems right now
<mikubuntu> vcoolio, on the nitely build page it says to add this to software sources    ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa    but i'm not sure if i'm sposed to add as is, or if i prefix with http:// and should it start with ppa: or should it be ppa.
<StonedSlacker> I'm trying to install freecad but I just installed an earlier version that doesnt need libc6 to be so new
<TLoFP> what does touch do?
<guntbert> SlidingHorn: ctrl+shift+u, then the numbers, when you release the keys the character gets written - like ™
<SlidingHorn> guntbert, thanks a ton :)
<Flannel> TLoFP: It updates the modification time on a file (or if a file doesn't exist, it creates it)
<Uboy> guntbert, I am in configuration about fingerprint sensor, and without any preaction, my password doesn't works!
<TLoFP> kool
<sharedLan> slideingHorn... i have it set as Ieth auto dhcp..linked eth is shate to computers..it is shared to all users...will this allow them to talk to each other and share the connectionsx2 well?
<xangua> mikubuntu: sud oadd-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa && sudo apt-get update
<guntbert> SlidingHorn: you're welcome :-)
<xangua> that's all
<Uboy> ok CkhiKuzad
<SlidingHorn> question #2 is:  I remember someone talking about a command/option during ./configure, make, make install that will save a copy of the .deb package generated...anyone know what it is off-hand?
<Flannel> !checkinstall | SlidingHorn
<ubottu> SlidingHorn: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<guntbert> Uboy: so what did you change since it last worked?
<Uboy> I'm looking way to set new password without entering old password, do you any way?
<CkhiKuzad> anyway, i know that in debian my hda1 is located where debian is
<SlidingHorn> Flannel, thanks again :)
<CkhiKuzad> i need to know what the first partition of my master drive would be in here, the first partition of the slave drive.
<Flannel> SlidingHorn: in general, compiling software like that (without using checkinstall) doesn't generate a deb file at all
<sheff> tootoot222: ok so lit me make sure i got this right. i'm going to cut and paste them around? in the fstab file . i only have one swap now . should i delete one in the list? heres the list http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/spam.php?i=dKYp5zRC
<Flannel> Uboy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<Uboy> guntbert I use this page > http://knowledge76.com/index.php/Fingerprint_Reader_Installation
<wonk> hi all
<matt____> hi wonk
<Uboy> flannel tnx
<VCoolio> mikubuntu: sorry, was gone for a while; use 'add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa' then apt-get update then install what you want
<Uboy> guntbert wait for me some minutes plz for check the link Fannel got
<wonk> my up key stopped working for some reason
<wonk> it looks like it got remapped: http://pastebin.com/CkXkpdRP
<wonk> how do i reset it?
<Tootoot222> sheff: as long as that UUID points to your current swap you have, it should be good
<Tootoot222> you can only really use 1 swap anyways
<VCoolio> mikubuntu: if you edit sources.list directly you add: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<thune3> CkhiKuzad: can't you identify which is which from the filesystem layout (sda or hda is usually master, but I don't know if that's  guaranteed if you changed bios for boot)
<SlidingHorn> yet another reason I love ubuntu...between the forums and the IRC channel, the support is second to none :)
<tm512> I need to know what partition /boot gets put on
<tm512> im installing arch linux
<tm512> but i dont want to mess up my drive
<CkhiKuzad> its probably /dev/sda1.
<usf> i still not able to install .tar.gz,plz help
<sheff> tootoot222: so delete the one that says in the sda6 and replace it with the one that was in seven?
<tm512> can i test that by mounting /dev/sda1?
<Uboy> Flannel Are U here?
<thune3> CkhiKuzad: you could also look at "mount" to see which /dev/sd? you are currently running from, then you know which disk is which.
<VCoolio> usf: it's an archive, extract it first unless it's a theme
<Flannel> tm512: Check your fstab, is there a line in it for /boot?  if not, /boot is under /, so whatever partition that is.
<CkhiKuzad> o.o
<CkhiKuzad> i just did fsck
<thune3> StonedSlacker: upgrading to lucid versions of libc6-i686 libc6 and libc-bin would be tricky and might very well bork a lot of stuff.
<Tootoot222> sheff: lol, no, that's your root partition
<Tootoot222> sheff: if you delete that it won't be able to find any files
<CkhiKuzad> in debian, and for some reason it says the command isnt found
<Flannel> Uboy: what's up?
<sheff> oy vay ! lol
<thune3> CkhiKuzad: which one?
<usf> Vcoolio:i know how to extract but after,make ,install dont work
<Uboy> dear Flannel: the link u send to me, is for log in or for any command in terminal after log in
<CkhiKuzad> i think lenny.
<Uboy> ?
<tm512> Flannel: ok, so i tell the new OS to overwrite the MBR and i'll be good?
<thune3> CkhiKuzad: which command isn't working?
<CkhiKuzad> fsck
<forge_> so I just burned my self a lubuntu live CD and am tring it out but I tried the disk check and it said it had one defect but it still is running fine so far in the live CD what do you guys think
<Flannel> tm512: That's one way to do it.
<VCoolio> usf: what´s the error message (use pastebin if it's long)
<Flannel> tm512: That assumes the new OS automatically sticks your old OS entries into its bootloader, which many do
<forge_> Do you think I should just try to install with the disk or make a new one
<tm512> Flannel: it's arch linux
<SlidingHorn> forge_, in *my* humble opinion, you should probably make a new disk with no defects...i think it'd be asking for trouble otherwise
<Flannel> Uboy: You follow that link while booting, and then you can reset the password.  Is this your account? or someone else's account?
<SlidingHorn> tm512, I'd try asking in #archlinux -- there's more focused support for the OS there :)
<Flannel> tm512: I'm not familiar enough with arch to know whether it does or not for sure, but most do.
<thune3> CkhiKuzad: might have to be root to see and execute
<usf> VCoolio:make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop
<forge_> SlidingHorn, yeah your right why mess something up from the start
<mikubuntu> vcoolio and xangua, so in terminal like this?:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa && sudo apt-get update
<sheff> tootoot222:  then what is it suposed to look like if i change it ?can you change it and post it to paestebin ?
<VCoolio> usf: do ./autogen.sh  or  ./configure   first
<ace_> I just compiled gimp.2.6.9 and when I try to run it, it can't find its shared library that are in /usr/local/lib.  Anybody know how I can tell gimp where they are?
<tm512> ok theres no entry for /boot under fstab
<VCoolio> mikubuntu: yes
<sheff> tootoot222:  i know i'm asking alot of you sorry
<CkhiKuzad> thune, i did su, then did the command
<Uboy> Flannel: this is only account that created during installing Ubuntu, after following that ways, my commands with sudo prefix can work? and the password i use for that way use here?
<js_> i can't boot my raid 1 array with new kernels, what should i look for in fixing it?
<Tootoot222> sheff: pastebin the output of ``sudo fdisk -l'' and ``ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid'' and i can
<mikubuntu> vcoolio, after i add this then i reload synaptic and look for the nitely build or betas?
<CkhiKuzad> root@HackBox:/home/ckhikuzad# fsck /dev/hda1
<CkhiKuzad> fsck 1.41.3 (12-Oct-2008)
<CkhiKuzad> e2fsck 1.41.3 (12-Oct-2008)
<CkhiKuzad> /dev/hda1: clean, 287744/6086656 files, 8018409/24320394 blocks
<FloodBot2> CkhiKuzad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sheff> ok
<system> net
<CkhiKuzad> i know, automated inanimate Bot. thune3, it seems normal now for some reason.
<VCoolio> mikubuntu: yes, then you look for what packages you like, e.g. firefox-3.7, it will pick up some xulrunner dependencies too
<Gryllida> how do I get info about a package - whether it's installed, its version, in a simplest way, in Terminal?
<Flannel> Uboy: The password you set up for that account is the password you'll use from that account to use sudo.  You said you need to set that password (I presume because you've forgotten it).  That page will explain how to set it, but you'll need to reboot.
<usf> VCoolio:./configure:bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<Flannel> Gryllida: apt-cache policy package-name
<AJenbo> Hi, how do i remove the trash icon from the Nautilus side panel?
<VCoolio> Gryllida: apt-cache policy package, for example
<mikubuntu> vcoolio, kool, thx
<guntbert> !root | CkhiKuzad
<ubottu> CkhiKuzad: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<CkhiKuzad> guntbert, i know what my root password is
<VCoolio> usf: try ./autogen.sh  or read the README, else check the homepage of what you're installing, it maybe something with python or waf or what do I know
<thune3> CkhiKuzad: run: e2fsck -f /dev/hda1  : and do you have other filesystems that ubuntu checks on startup?
<forge_> CkhiKuzad, I thought the root password and account is disabled by defualt
<Gryllida> VCoolio, Flannel - how do I get OS version in Terminal?
<Uboy> Ok, Thanks Flannel, I do that and come back again If any problems exists again. I love IRC!
<Flannel> Gryllida: lsb_release -a
<guntbert> CkhiKuzad: sorry, it was the wrong factoid - I wanted to say: we do not support having a root password set
<Flannel> Uboy: sounds good
<wwarrior> hello
<wwarrior> I have donde a pastebin folk
<wwarrior> in django
<CkhiKuzad> forge_ i am on Debian, i made it work, thune3, i have swap space, guntbert, its ok.
<LinOOb> Ok, I have an issue.  Tried to load Ubuntu to an IDE drive and it somehow attached grub to a storage SATA drive on my Win 7 system  The IDE drive is out, but the SATA drive is not allowing Win 7 to boot - I have disconnected the drive so I can run Win 7 - how do I clear Grub from this drive?
<usf> VCoolio ./autogen.sh is not recognized,gonna read the readme file
<wwarrior> in case you want to have your own pastebin platform instead of using ubuntu.pastebin.com
<guntbert> !ot | wwarrior
<wwarrior> you can test it here notas.canaima.softwarelibre.gob.ve
<ubottu> wwarrior: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<wwarrior> thanks ubottu
<guntbert> wwarrior: don't advertise here please
<sebsebseb> !thanks | wwarrior
<ubottu> wwarrior: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<sheff> tootoot222:  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/NK0HsQiH and
<wwarrior> sorry if it looked like advertising guntbert, it is not, its free software, just telling you, that is done and you can use it
<LinOOb> how do I clear Grub, it loaded to a SATA storage drive somehow and is effecting my Windows boot drive - I already tried repair with Win 7 dvd
<guntbert> wwarrior: this channel is for ubuntu support only - please respect that
<Flannel> wwarrior: We've already got some pastebins, thanks.
<Omen_20> Hi does anyone else have problems with their Notification Area growing with blank space?
<sheff> tootoot222: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ZCEjiSkD
<wwarrior> ok guntbert, i thought it was more open subject, going to #ubuntu-offtopic
<sebsebseb> Omen_20: maybe you moved something about on it, and so something to do with that
<sebsebseb> Omen_20: or maybe you removed the uhmm.  seperators
<Tootoot222> sheff: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/cjWqUrLb
<Tootoot222> sheff: it should look like that
<Tootoot222> sheff: you can really just replace line 12 in your /etc/fstab with the one i just pastebinned
<Tootoot222> everything else is the same
<sebsebseb> Omen_20: This might help
<sebsebseb> !panels | Omen_20
<ubottu> Omen_20: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<sheff> tootoot222: ok i'll try it
<CkhiKuzad> alright, i have hopefully fixed this.
<CkhiKuzad> i will be back when it fails.
<clayg> If you are in a directory that has 10 directories, each is a folder containing a few files for black berry apps.  I want to zip each one of those folders in their seperate zip files, what command can i run to do this? I don't want to zip all into a massive file, i'd like each directory and it's files to become a zip file
<thune3> CkhiKuzad: good luck, i'll be here
<Omen_20> sebsebseb, It shouldnt have anything to do with separators. It just expands to the left with blank space, cramming my system monitor towards my global menu. I'll try the commands though.
<AJenbo> is there no way to remove some of the static booksmarks in nautilus?
<LinOOb> how do I clear Grub, it loaded to a SATA storage drive somehow and is effecting my Windows boot drive - I already tried repair with Win 7 dvd
<js_> what does ubuntu 9.10 use to populate /dev ?
<sheff> tootoot222: should i save a backup of it first ?
<ace_> how do I join another chat room?
<alasca> ace_, /join #channel name
<SlidingHorn> ace_, /join #channelname
<ace_> thank you
<ricky_goop_> or ;j
<ricky_goop_>  /j
<SlidingHorn> jinx!!  @ alasca
<ricky_goop_> Algum brasileiro?
<ricky_goop_> =D
<Tootoot222> sheff: you've got the pastebin don't you?
<Tootoot222> but sure, if you want to
<sheff> yes
<sebsebseb> !pt | ricky_goop_
<ubottu> ricky_goop_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<sheff> sorry forgot lol
<Tootoot222> sheff: to back it up just do sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab-bak
<Tootoot222> then to restore sudo cp /etc/fstab-bak /etc/fstab
<js_> for some reason md devices aren't created in /dev when i boot, how can i get them there?
<sheff> ok thank
<MKM> what is a akonadi server..??
<MKM> ubottu :what is a akonadi server..??
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sheff> tootoot222: ok here goes !! wish me luck !! i need it lol
<alasca> MKM, http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/akonadi-server
<Tootoot222> gl sheff lol
<sheff> right after i get more coffee
<sebsebseb> !intrepid | MKM alasca
<ubottu> MKM alasca: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<MKM> alasca : ya but what is it
<alasca> sebsebseb, I think you got the wrong person.
<project-2501> I have 250 GB external hd encrypted with dm-crypt for my backups. The stupid thing only has 190 GB of data on it but when I try to add more stuff I get an error message saying that it is full!
<sebsebseb> alasca: no I sent @ both of you
<alasca> MKM,  If you look there, above the title you have a description of what it is.
<AdminX> Hello from Marietta, GA (USA)
<alasca> sebsebseb,  I didn't asked for that information, so obviously you got the wrong person.
<project-2501> I ran fsck on it and it checked out good. When I delete more stuff it does not free up space. Anybody have any guesses on what to try next aside from a formatting?
<MKM> alasca : oh k..
<sebsebseb> alasca: no one asked for the info, but you gave a Intrepid link, I was pointing out that version is no longer supported
<^xellos^> ladies / gents, i have small problem with flash plugin and your help is needed
<clayg> If you are in a directory that has 10 directories, each is a folder containing a few files for black berry apps.  I want to zip each one of those folders in their seperate zip files, what command can i run to do this? I don't want to zip all into a massive file, i'd like each directory and it's files to become a zip file
<sebsebseb> !ask | ^xellos^
<alasca> sebsebseb,  Ohhh I see, excuse me. I did it only for him to get the description of what akonadi-server is.
<ubottu> ^xellos^: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> ^xellos^: whats the issue?
<thune3> clayg: gzip? what compression?
<alasca> MKM,  http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/akonadi-server
<alasca> MKM,  This is the correct link.
<sebsebseb> alasca: you can do this by the way
<sebsebseb> alasca: !info program
<sebsebseb> !info akonadi-server
<ubottu> akonadi-server (source: akonadi): Akonadi PIM storage service. In component main, is extra. Version 1.3.1-0ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 2655 kB, installed size 8804 kB
<alasca> sebsebseb,  Thank you, I just try to help as I can...
<MKM> ya i got it..:-) thnx..!
<MKM> alasca : ya i got it..:-) thnx..!
<^xellos^> thx, when ff/chrome is playing flash i.e. youtube controls are not responding, can change volume, video size,
<ace_> anybody know how you check and set your environment variables?
<sebsebseb> ^xellos^: not sure, but theres a program you can use for Youtube videos instead
<sebsebseb> ^xellos^: also maybe another browser will work better, or  re installing Flash
<sheff> tootoot222: Holy Macaranna!! it worked!!!!!!!!!
<VCoolio> clayg: something like: for i in $(ls /parentfolder); do tar -czf $i $i.tar.gz; done
<sheff> tootoot222:  Thank you so much!!
<VCoolio> clayg: actually, navigate into that folder and use $(ls)
<sebsebseb> ^xellos^: oh I can't just get the link for the webpage that mentioned the program I am thinking of, so nevermind
<MKM> !info akonditray
<ubottu> Package akonditray does not exist in lucid
<clayg> just type $(ls)
<clayg> ?
<slow-motion> n8
<sebsebseb> MKM: needs to be the exact name of the package in the repo, and you can do it in pm with the bot
<VCoolio> clayg: no, replace that part in the line I gave
<MKM> sebsebseb : oh k ill give it a shot..!
<marcuy> hi everybody
<sebsebseb> marcuy: hi
<sebsebseb> !info akonadi-server
<ubottu> akonadi-server (source: akonadi): Akonadi PIM storage service. In component main, is extra. Version 1.3.1-0ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 2655 kB, installed size 8804 kB
<sebsebseb> MKM: ^
<microcluster> hallo
<VCoolio> clayg: sorry, other way round, first the archive name, then the target files: for i in $(ls); do tar -czf $i.tar.gz $i; done
<sebsebseb> !pm > ^xellos^
<ubottu> ^xellos^, please see my private message
<microcluster> i've a problem with crypted home
<SlidingHorn> !hi | microcluster
<ubottu> microcluster: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sebsebseb> ^xellos^: Please stay in the channel, unless there is a proper reason to pm!
<SlidingHorn> microcluster, go on with your question...try to give as much detail as possible and keep it to one line :)
<ownsyouall> How do you turn a encrypted home folder into a regular one?
<clayg> VCoolio, what if I want a .zip ?
<microcluster> yes
<sebsebseb> ownsyouall: I don't think you can just do that
<^xellos^> sebsebseb: sorry
<microcluster> ownsyouall, yes please
<ownsyouall> well how do i remove my encrypted home folder than
<MKM> sebsebseb : ya it says pim storage management.., what exactly is this pim services..??
<sebsebseb> MKM: I don't know
<VCoolio> clayg: replace the tar -czf thing with a command to create a zip, but I never do that, so I don't know
<hiexpo> rm rf (dir)
<sebsebseb> ownsyouall: not so easilly I guess, well I mean you can remove it
<MKM> sebsebseb : oh k dude thnx...:-)
<sebsebseb> ownsyouall: however
<clayg> VCoolio, ok thanks
<mikubuntu> vcoolio, would you think i want to install the 'abrowser unbranded' package of ff 3.7, or the 'abrowser branded' package?
<sebsebseb> ownsyouall: then your Ubuntu install won't just work  at all or properly
<microcluster> ownsyouall, i've 115gb in my encrypted home
<SlidingHorn> clayg, type this into your terminal and it should tell you all about it:  man tar
<VCoolio> mikubuntu: you don't care
<sebsebseb> ownsyouall: so really you would need to probably create a new home folder that isn't encrypted
<sebsebseb> ownsyouall: since in home isn't just data, its program user data
<Alan502> Hi :) I just upgraded to kubuntu 10.4 x64 and downloaded the NVIDIA driver for the Geeforce 9 series. However when i tried to install it it complained about "unable to find nvidia.ko module" A quick google search revelaed that adding -k $(uname -r) would let me complete the installation; and it did but now i rebooted and am stuck with no GUI. (I'm using irssi)
<ownsyouall> so it would be better just to create a new account?
<^xellos^> sebsebseb,: after re-install still same problems can play flsh obj. however objects on flash i.e. not working when i try ti ckicj in them
<thune3> clayg: should be just "zip -r $i $i" as command
<VCoolio> mikubuntu: only difference is, unbranded has a code name, branded will be called firefox
<Alan502> please help me fix it!!
<hiexpo> you encypted te home folder lol
<sebsebseb> ^xellos^: which version of Ubuntu?
<microcluster> ownsyouall, with a new account i can solve it?
<sebsebseb> ownsyouall: right so this is for when /home is in /  which it would be in a default install of Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> ownsyouall: and without encryption of course, however even so this might be useful
<^xellos^> sebsebseb,: 9.10
<mikubuntu> vcoolio, well my regular firefox is called firefox, so unbranded is better, yes?  except i don't know the current codename
<Uboy> Flannel I'm back
<ownsyouall> k im going to try it then
<sebsebseb> !home | ownsyouall
<ubottu> ownsyouall: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<clayg> thune3, what are the $i and $i again
<ZykoticK9> ^xellos^, are you using 64bit Ubuntu with the 32bit flash?  I have to use the following to get clicking working http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/clicking-in-flash-not-working
<hiexpo> sebsebseb,  - watch train wreck lol
<Alan502> Hi :) I just upgraded to kubuntu 10.4 x64 and downloaded the NVIDIA driver for the Geeforce 9 series. However when i tried to install it it complained about "unable to find nvidia.ko module" A quick google search revelaed that adding -k $(uname -r) would let me complete the installation; and it did but now i rebooted and am stuck with no GUI. (I'm using irssi)
<Alan502> please help me fix it!!
<sheff> tootoot222:  Thank you so much!! i realy appreciate all you patience and help that you have given me.
<Uboy> Flannel?
<VCoolio> mikubuntu: it's just what you read if you click help > about, nothing more, don't bother; you'll get something like minefield or shiretoko
<sebsebseb> hiexpo: What?
<gionnico> Hello!
<gionnico> what is CLI equivalent of ubuntu "Startup Disk Creator" ?
<microcluster> help with crypted home please
<thune3> clayg: in the command that VCoolio gave you the variable is "i" which is set to the names returned by ls. $i is just that name.
<gionnico> just dd ??
<marcuy> ciao gionnico
<sebsebseb> Alan502: hrm
<hiexpo> sebsebseb,  - watch hes gonna train wreck it he already goofed and encyped the home folder and now wants to move it
<anigma> is there a way to reinstall/recover ubuntu using the install disk? I'm not able to login and I desperatly need to keep my configuration and all the stuff in /home
<Uboy> Flannel!
<Uboy> hey
<SlidingHorn> Alan502, run this in your terminal:  /etc/init.d/gdm restart       (that should allow you to login and will get your GUI started if I remember correctly)
<sebsebseb> hiexpo: indeed  ^xellos^ should probably leave it alone really, since messing with it, isn't a good idea
<microcluster> marcuy, are you italian?
<sebsebseb> hiexpo: unless they know what they are doing properly of course
<Uboy> hey guys
<clayg> thune3, you would have to manual type each directory that will become zipped? can it just name the zip the name of the directories? lets say you are in /games and in it are /tennis /soccer /shooting game
<hiexpo> sebsebseb, exactly
<ace_> hi doesn't ubuntu give you a recovery boot option?
<clayg> thune3, is there any way it will just create tennis.zip soccer.zip shootinggame.zip ?
<sebsebseb> ^xellos^: hiexpo makes a good point,  encrypted homes can  really mess up Ubuntu for people that shoudn't have them really, and don't know what they are donig properly with partitions
<gionnico> what is CLI equivalent of ubuntu "Startup Disk Creator" ? dd maybe?
<SlidingHorn> ace_, yes...when booting hold shift to bring up the Grub menu & select recovery mode
<MKM> ace_ : it dose..!
<VCoolio> clayg: that's the fun of the $i part, it does that for you, one command for all folders it finds in the parent folder
<olvap> hi. any one could tellme how could i unistall something. i did this. http://gist.github.com/454410
<^xellos^> sebsebseb,: line added to file, ff restarted, still same.  yes 64b ubuntu
<Tootoot222> sheff: nice; it was no trouble
<sebsebseb> ^xellos^: ah I started messaging wrong person again
<microcluster> sebsebseb, can you help me with crypted home
<clayg> VCoolio, when I try it I get "zip error: Invalid command arguments (cannot write zip file to terminal)
<clayg> "
<VCoolio> olvap: sudo make uninstall in the same folder
<ace_> then install your driver after you boot that way. You many have to go to init 3. It should tell you if it does.
<VCoolio> !checkinstall | olvap
<ubottu> olvap: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<clayg> VCoolio, with  'zip -r $i $i;
<Uboy> I was in this channel just a few mites ago and having a problem with my password, the system can't authentificate my pass, one of guys here send me this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword but it did'nt help me, can u help?
<Tim_R> hi guys I am just wondering if anybody can help me out on something I just want to know how I would do this yourdomain/~username/ on my server
<sebsebseb> hiexpo: oh that person left just before your train wreck mesage as well hrm
<Alan502> SlidingHorn: sebsebseb : thanks for replying; i ran /etc/init.d/kdm restart but nothing really happens. The screen turns completely black and then changes to the tty where i have irssi... weird
<duffydack> Tim_R, the UserDir directive
<olvap> <VCoolio: thanks
<Tootoot222> gionnico: i'm pretty sure dd will work, but you have to set the 'bootable' flag (I.E. with fdisk)
<sebsebseb> hiexpo: a lot of people that come here, leave way to quickly
<hiexpo> sebsebseb,  uh oh
<gionnico> Tootoot222: so it's FAT16
<soadkombucha> Two questions: One, how do I modify the grub loader file to add acpi=off to it (I forget where it's loaded). Two, how would I properly write a shell script to perform these functions: rmmod r8192se_pci [NEWLINE]cd /usr/src/rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0015.0127.2010[NEWLINE]sudo ./wlan0up
<sheff> tootoot222:  thanks again for you help ...now back to farmville lol
<Tootoot222> lol
<VCoolio> clayg: for i in $(ls); do zip -r $i; done      <-- try that, but I'm not sure what the zip command needs
<Uboy> I have a problem, plz help me!
<sebsebseb> hiexpo: well not my fault if something goes wrong, plus before I put might,  I didn't say go and do this
<hiexpo> sebsebseb,  people need to learn to be patient in what they are doing if i am not sure i will never do and chanch it if i don't have time for a fresh install
<Tootoot222> soadkombucha: set (in the file /etc/default/grub) GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="... acpi=off"
<delinquentme> HEY! does annnyone know if ubuntu has the ability to "save state"
<Uboy> any body see my text?
<Tootoot222> soadkombucha: where ... is whatever was there before
<Alan502> SlidingHorn: sebsebseb : thanks for replying; i ran /etc/init.d/kdm restart but nothing really happens. The screen turns completely black and then changes to the tty where i have irssi... weird
<delinquentme> of what windows/programs are open?
<SlidingHorn> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ceruvit> wlasnie
<sebsebseb> hiexpo: yep indeed, plus people should learn to backup their data, if they aren't already doing it,  and have stuff they want to be sure to not lose
<ceruvit> no bo ten
<ceruvit> tego
<ceruvit> i wiecie jak to jest
<delinquentme> so like i could press one button and get all the programs to opeN?
<edgardoweb> hola
<sebsebseb> Alan502: ah yes nivdia driver issue
<sebsebseb> Alan502: right do you even want 3D?
<microcluster> SlidingHorn, can you help me
<duffydack> delinquentme,  system, prefs, startup apps
<Tootoot222> soadkombucha: as for your shell script, well that's exactly how you would write it; just put those commands as you have them here into a file
<sebsebseb> Alan502: I mean thats all you need a propritary Nivida driver for
<VCoolio> Uboy: we hear you, ask your question
<soadkombucha> Tootoot222: Then chmod 755 on the file?
<Alan502> sebsebseb: hmmm for compiz, yes
<clayg> VCoolio, gave the same error
<gionnico> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Creating%20a%20bootable%20USB%20Drive
<Tootoot222> soadkombucha: but for the first line in the file, you should put #!/bin/bash<newline>
<hiexpo> sebsebseb,  i have learned to back up on a daily basis if i add or change anything so i don't lose it a external hard drive is cheap
<duffydack> delinquentme, options > remember currently running apps..
<sebsebseb> Alan502: right, but  well I never got that far with Compiz myself, and Compiz does get quite boring after a while
<Tootoot222> soadkombucha: yeah 755 would work
<gionnico> how can you RESERVE SOME SPACE FOR DOCUMENTS IN LIVE USB ?
<soadkombucha> Tootoot222: I don't need 777
<gionnico> without using usb-creator ?
<sebsebseb> Alan502: anyway theres uhmm  xfix I belive in recovery mode still
<ace_> can anybody tell me how to check and change my environment variables?
<Alan502> sebsebseb: lol i know :P but most of the time is useful to attract new users; I remember getting impressed by compiz the first time i saw it
<sebsebseb> Alan502: from the Grub/Grub2 bootloader,  that should remove your Nivida driver
<SlidingHorn> microcluster, not sure....if I remember, your problem is that you're trying to decrypt your home directory, right?
<Tootoot222> soadkombucha: the difference between 755 and 777 is that 777 lets anybody write to the script; 755 only lets users that ane not yourself read and run it, not write
<duffydack> gionnico, either dd if=/your-iso of=/dev/device or use http://psychoticspoon.blogspot.com/2009/01/booting-multiple-livecds-from-single.html
<sebsebseb> Alan502: then you could try and installing again from the repo or the website
<microcluster> SlidingHorn, yes
#ubuntu 2010-06-27
<sebsebseb> Alan502: website should be a last resort really
<sebsebseb> !nivida  | Alan502
<sebsebseb> !nividia
<Uboy> Thanks VCoolio . where can I change my pass without insert old pass? (my system does't authentificate my password for sudo, Software Source and..., I use lucid)
<Alan502> sebsebseb: so i have to remove the nvidia driver from grub?
<flypiper> I need a driver for ipw9345 and it's in non-free source , can somebody point me in the right direction???
<ZykoticK9> gionnico, to my knowledge you need to use the USB/Startup Disk Creator thing to create Persistant USB drives
<gionnico> duffydack: dd will not give me free space for documents, will it?
<hiexpo> sebsebseb,  just one example i have 1200 dvds and it took me 2 weeks to build a data base of them i do not want to do that again lol a back up took 30 secs and have used it twice already   lol
<sebsebseb> Alan502: well you can't  log in at all at the moment right?
<gionnico> ZykoticK9: but i dont use ubuntu
<microcluster> SlidingHorn, i've a lot of gb on it
<gionnico> an equivalent tool for any distro?
<duffydack> gionnico, so you want persistence.. ok then.. there are guides to making casper-rw out there, google.
<Alan502> sebsebseb: i can with a cli
<Alan502> sebsebseb: i just changed tty
<sebsebseb> hiexpo: right well data CD's and DVD's  don't last forever,  so well every like two years or so, you should make new ones really
<ZykoticK9> gionnico, could you use a LiveCD to create the USB image perhaps?
<soadkombucha> Tootoot222: Yeah I know that much. I don't want the script to be modified by anyone but me if it ever needs to be.
<gionnico> ZykoticK9: heh no really. if i created a livecd then i would use it
<sebsebseb> Alan502: right, but you can log in, but only to command line?
<Uboy> where can I change my pass without insert old pass? (my system does't authentificate my password for sudo, Software Source and..., I use lucid)
<soadkombucha> Tootoot222: What about the GRUB issue?
<gionnico> i dont have a empty CD rom now
<sebsebseb> ^xellos^: uhmm
<hiexpo> !persistent
<Alan502> sebsebseb: yes
<sebsebseb> ^xellos^: still Flash issue right?
<iceroot> Uboy: as root you can
<sebsebseb> Alan502: yeah its messed up
<Alan502> sebsebseb: can i remove the driver from the command lne?
<SlidingHorn> microcluster, unfortunately there's no way to do that, if I remember correctly.  It's always suggested that you keep an unencrypted backup if you choose to encrypt your home directory
<sebsebseb> Alan502: time to try recovery mode
<Uboy> iceroot How?
<SlidingHorn> microcluster, see here for more information: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedHomeFolder
<sebsebseb> Alan502: uh yeah with the correct command sure,  but not sure which that is,  anyway recovery mode will let you do it I guess
<VCoolio> clayg: for i in $(ls); do zip -r $i.zip $i; done      <-- my last stab at it
<microcluster> SlidingHorn, ok thanks
<Alan502> sebsebseb: ok i'll reboot and try
<iceroot> Uboy: sudo -i  and then  passwd theusername
<sebsebseb> Alan502: I think theres an option xfix or something like that still
<sebsebseb> Alan502: if  not well you need command to remove it
<iceroot> Uboy: maybe sudo passwd username   is also working
<sebsebseb> Alan502: or I think theres still a fixing xorg ooption
<gionnico> duffydack: i see it's easy
<gionnico> just loopmount the iso, create the empty file of right size and format it ext3
<Anvoid> i want to get mozilla thunderbird working but it exits. whenever thunderbird connects to aim/aol server to update mails, it happens. this works well when i add mail accounts from gmail, hotmail, etc. any clues? thank you.
<^xellos^> sebsebseb,: thanks for help, i will do a fresh 10.1 install
<soadkombucha> Tootoot222: I also got the grub issue. I'll be back shortly after I test a reboot and test my script.
<sebsebseb> ^xellos^: you could do yeah
<duffydack> gionnico,  use a virtualbox install to make the cd/usb, or use portable ubuntu (not sure it`d work never tried)
<sebsebseb> ^xellos^: or just upgrade to it
<Uboy> iceroot when i type sudo -i, the system want form me the password and when i insert that, system say password wrong
<VCoolio> Uboy: did you change hosts file and not hostname file or other way round? check if /etc/hosts contains correct hostname
<hiexpo> sebsebseb,  i have never heard that before that the life on a cd/dvd is only two years / i was refering to a library
<gionnico> duffydack: no looks like loop mount and dd is all what i need
<sebsebseb> ^xellos^: good idea to check your CD ISO before using by the way
<iceroot> Uboy: then insert the correct password
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | ^xellos^
<ubottu> ^xellos^: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<iceroot> Uboy: its the password from your current logged in user
<Alan502> sebsebseb: ummm google?
<sebsebseb> hiexpo: not 2 years well it can be
<sebsebseb> hiexpo: they tend to last like 5  or 7 or maybe 10 years,  apparantly
<sebsebseb> hiexpo: I mean CD R  DVD R
<Uboy> iceroot i know, but the system does't accept this!
<sebsebseb> hiexpo:  CD RW  DVD RW
<iceroot> Uboy: but you are logged in with the user and password
 * duffydack has a cd that still reads that he wrote back in 1996
<sebsebseb> hiexpo: and after a while the disc doesn't work as well as it used to
<Alan502> sebsebseb: there's a command named xfig and another one named xmix
<sebsebseb> hiexpo: depends though on the CD/DVD
<hiexpo> sebsebseb, true
<iceroot> Uboy: so i am sure you have misstyped the password, using capslock,different keyboard-layout or something like that
<duffydack> its also a cheap nasty disc and totally transparent in its dye :)
<soadkombucha> Tootoot222: Thank you very much for the help the script works perfectly. Stupid realtek wifi cards.
<Uboy> iceroot I'm surprised, the main problem and joke is here, in login window, the system dont wanna me the password, but in any command after login and sudo, want me!
<iceroot> Uboy: you have autologin enabled as it seems
<sebsebseb> duffydack: well I got a lot of old CD's here, that I want to go through,  that will take a long time,  and most of them haven't been looked after properly, and I have no idea what is on them, since not labbeled, quite a lot will be blank CDs in fact. and yeah throw out what I don't want.  A bit like how I got a lot of papers here, that I want to go through and get rid of what I don't want, but not done it again yet.
<Uboy> iceroot ok, but waht can i do now?
<hiexpo> ^xellos^, place iso in home folder right click on it click properties copy top line /name of it / close it / no changes   / open terminal type md5sum paste what you copied and get the output/ compare to ubuntu's iso md5
<iceroot> Uboy: remember your password
<Uboy> any command with sudo needs password and I don't have that
<iceroot> Uboy: have a look at /var/log/auth.log about th error-message
<ricky_goop> may somebody help me? how do i change the splash screen on ubunutu?
<Uboy> I know that successfully
<Alan502> somebody help me getting my kubuntu again!
<soadkombucha> iceroot: Couldn't he sudo -s and change the password through bash using the root account?
<iceroot> Uboy: sudo wants your user-password
<sebsebseb> hiexpo: to late they left
<hiexpo> ricky_goop,  leave it alone
<hiexpo> oh well
<iceroot> soadkombucha: that is what i am telling him but he forgotten his userpassword
<ricky_goop> hiexpo: why?
<Uboy> I know, all of my usernames, account in Pc, Net, Blog and.... is one thing!
<sebsebseb> Alan502: right uhmm
<duffydack> single user mode is the way then
<sebsebseb> Alan502: xfix yeah?
<soadkombucha> iceroot: ahh.
<sebsebseb> Alan502: what were the options?
<hiexpo> ricky_goop,  it was  not meant to be changed with grub2
<iceroot> Uboy: cat /var/log/auth.log
<ZykoticK9> Uboy, see this link to reset passwords http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<iceroot> Uboy: and look for the error from sudo
<Anvoid> know why adding an aim account crashes thunderbird?
<duffydack> recovery mode, passwd , done.
<flypiper> what is the bots name here?
<iceroot> flypiper: ubottu
<marcos_> ubottu, flypiper
<soadkombucha> Anvoid: Is it adding the AIM account or is it the server settings? Does Thunderbird support AOL Mail connections?
<flypiper> thanks
<ricky_goop> hiexpo: but there is a lot of splash images to download
<hiexpo> ricky_goop, how long do u have to look at it 15 secs who cares if it's not broke no need to fix it
<sebsebseb> soadkombucha: this channel isn't really the best for Thunderbird help,  theres  irc.mozilla.org  mozillazine.org forum
<tommy2010__> how do I disable tcp6 in 10.4 ?
<Anvoid> soadkombucha: not sure what you mean by support but i it does help me config the smtp, imap, and port when i enter the name@aim.com
<soadkombucha> sebsebseb: Anvoid was asking a question.
<soadkombucha> Anvoid: Take sebsebseb's adive and try the Mozilla IRC
<soadkombucha> Anvoid: You're on a software-wide issue, not a system-wide issue dealing with thunderbird
<hiexpo> ricky_goop, \ you can google it and find out how if u want to but don't say i didn't warn you cause i guarantee you will crash and lose boot
<Flannel> soadkombucha: AOL mail would either be POP or IMAP, so yes, it will.
<ricky_goop> hiexpo: okay... and where i can learn about these things that is not meant to be changed?
<soadkombucha> Flannel: It's IMAP
<soadkombucha> Anvoid: http://www.mozilla.org/support/thunderbird/faq#aol
<Flannel> soadkombucha: Then yes, thunderbird supports IMAP
<soadkombucha> Flannel: I know. that's why I use it.
<ricky_goop> there must be a lot of thing like this
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<anigma> is there a way to reinstall/recover ubuntu using the install disk? I'm not able to login and I desperatly need to keep my configuration and all the stuff in /home
<omani> got a problem with mutt. deleting msgs is not possible. the $ funtcion to sync the mailbox doenst work too
<ricky_goop> hiexpo: there must be a lot of thing like this
<hiexpo> ricky_goop,  - google is your best friend
<ricky_goop> hiexpo: heh
<omani> everatime a start mutt i have the msgs there again
<ricky_goop> hiexpo: ok, ty
<ActionParsnip> anigma: why don't you just restore from backup?
<ricky_goop> hiexpo: XD
<Flannel> anigma: One thing you can do is move /home to a separate partition, and then reinstall Ubuntu around it.
<hiexpo> ricky_goop, yep no prob
<soadkombucha> anigma: Boot into recovery mode and "cp -r" the /home/username directory to a different drive
<Flannel> !separatehome | anigma
<ubottu> anigma: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<flypiper> bot must be taking a nap... I need a wireless driver for 9.10 in non-free... does anybody know what I need to put in sources.list??
<iceroot> omani: #mutt
<omani> thx
<soadkombucha> anigma: And then you could reinstall ubuntu and like Flannel said make /home a separate mount point on it's own partition
<ZykoticK9> anigma, you could boot to a LiveCD and copy your files to another media
<_ath> if anyone knows anything about xorg/fglrx, I'd appreciate it if they took a peek at this and, if they can provide it, give some advice: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1518556
<ricky_goop> hiexpo: may i ask you another thing?
<hiexpo> ricky_goop, sure
<gionnico> is MBR of the livecd the first 512 bytes of ISO?
<soadkombucha> flypiper: What wireless card do you have?
<duffydack> 446 isnt it
<ricky_goop> hiexpo: look, i have gnome and kde here
<flypiper> soadkombucha, it's the intel/pro 3945
<Uboy> iceroot I think what the mistake i did! when I'm trying to configure fingerprint sensor from this site > http://knowledge76.com/index.php/Fingerprint_Reader_Installation > in term of instructions wants me to edit the file named > /etc/pam.d and u can see it in configure PAM section, I did that and after that this error appeared , can u see the page below and help me plz?
<ricky_goop> hiexpo: i cant shutdown from kde
<soadkombucha> flypiper: OK I was going to say if it's Realtek you can get proprietary drivers from their site and I have a good tutorial I used but let me look really quick
<ricky_goop> hiexpo: `cause i use gdm
<mattgyver> does ubuntu maintain a list of package versions that are contained within each released distro?
<ActionParsnip> mattgyver: sure, you can ask ubottu
<Typos_King> mattgyver:   yes
<SlidingHorn> mattgyver, yes -- http://packages.ubuntu.com
<ricky_goop> hiexpo: there is any way to shut from kde even if i continue using gdm?
<ActionParsnip> mattgyver: use: !info packagename release
<hiexpo> ricky_goop, yhats weird cause i use gnome and some gdm stuff also but no kde i hate it
<Uboy> iceroot I think what the mistake i did! when I'm trying to configure fingerprint sensor from this site > http://knowledge76.com/index.php/Fingerprint_Reader_Installation > in term of instructions wants me to edit the file named > /etc/pam.d and u can see it in configure PAM section, I did that and after that this error appeared , can u see the page below and help me plz?
<flypiper> soadkombucha, I reinstalled 9.10 on my daughters HP DV6000 and the driver on the CD is broken..
<mattgyver> Thanks guys, thats good information to know :)
<soadkombucha> flypiper: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/how-to-install-intel-pro-ipw3945-wireless-drivers/
<ActionParsnip> SlidingHorn: asking ubottu is a bit easier ;)
<Typos_King> ricky_goop:    sudo poweroff; not working? :)
<ZykoticK9> gionnico, i'm not sure ISO boot files are even in an "MBR" in the same way hard disks are.  i'm not sure man, good luck.
<SlidingHorn> ActionParsnip, probably -- mattgyver follow action's suggestion instead :)
<ricky_goop> no...
<flypiper> soadkombucha, Thanks
<ricky_goop> hiexpo: no...
<soadkombucha> flypiper: Not a problem.
<ActionParsnip> Typos_King: sudo shutdown -h now    will shutdown the pc
<Uboy> iceroot I think what the mistake i did! when I'm trying to configure fingerprint sensor from this site > http://knowledge76.com/index.php/Fingerprint_Reader_Installation > in term of instructions wants me to edit the file named > /etc/pam.d and u can see it in configure PAM section, I did that and after that this error appeared , can u see the page below and help me plz?
<SlidingHorn> !repeat | uboy
<ubottu> uboy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ricky_goop> hiexpo: i have to logout and shutdown from the login screen
<soadkombucha> Does anyone in here know how to properly compile the realtek high-def audio codecs for linux?
<gionnico> ZykoticK9: i'm trying to create USB image from CD image
<Typos_King> ricky_goop:  what about what ActionParsnip just said? sudo shutdown -h?
<mattgyver> !info initramfs-tools lucid
<ubottu> initramfs-tools (source: initramfs-tools): tools for generating an initramfs. In component main, is required. Version 0.92bubuntu78 (lucid), package size 86 kB, installed size 432 kB
<gionnico> but i dont just copy cd image to usb because i need to edit some file
<Uboy> ok, sorry guys
<hiexpo> ricky_goop, is that a fresh install ?
<ricky_goop> hiexpo: w8, i'll login in kde
<gionnico> so I mount /mnt/cdrom with loop from ubuntu.iso and /mnt/usb
<gionnico> then cp -r /mnt/cdrom/* /mnt/usb
<gionnico> then i need the mbr I guess
<SlidingHorn> !enter | gionnico
<ubottu> gionnico: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Uboy> iceroot are u here?
<soadkombucha> gionnico: What if you tried getting the ISO image and adding the files to it and rebuilding it as bootable
<hiexpo> ricky_goop,  ^ read what others are saying also please
<ActionParsnip> gionnico: sudo mount -o loop /path/to/ubuntu.iso /mnt/cdrom; sudo ln -s /mnt/cdrom /mnt/usb
<Jaker> hi
<gionnico> soadkombucha: that's what i'm doing
<soadkombucha> Hi Jaker
<ActionParsnip> gionnico: assuming /mnt/cdrom exists. if not run: sudo mkdir /mnt/cdrom
<soadkombucha> gionnico: Trying to copy it to USB? You could use unetbootin for Linux it has a GUI
<ricky_goop> Typos_King: i'll login in kde
<ricky_goop> Typos_King: w8\
<gionnico> soadkombucha: i don't have a gui i'm working from ssh
<gionnico> maybe i should use syslinux
<Uboy> farsi zaboon hast onja?
<soadkombucha> gionnico: Syslinux should work.
<soadkombucha> flypiper: How's that tutorial going for you?
<_ath> if anyone knows anything about xorg/fglrx, I'd appreciate it if they took a peek at this and, if they can provide it, give some advice: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1518556
<ActionParsnip> _ath: you didnt add your xorg.conf file
<Uboy> guys, what is the IDE for AVR developing with C?
<_ath> ah one second ActionParsnip
<_ath> i'll quickly paste my latest one
<hiexpo> i know what the problem is he has all that kde stuff install in gnome now kde has overridin
<profxavier> no /etc/init.d/samba ?
<profxavier> how can I restart Samba ?
<_ath> ActionParsnip: added it.
<plainas> how do i activate universe and multiverse on lucid?
<Uboy> profxavier reinstall package
<orm> [ kd197] !fight arch ubuntu
<orm> 19:16 [ phrik] kd197: arch: 8750000, ubuntu: 5940000
<orm> thought you ought to know
<ActionParsnip> plainas: use software sources under: System -> admin
<profxavier> Uboy: its installed
<Daekdroom> !ot | orm
<ubottu> orm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Uboy> I know, Remove and reinstall again
<plainas> mmm they are already active... strange, can't seen to find winwrangler in there
<soadkombucha> Does anyone know if a repository for the proprietary realtek wireless LAN drivers exists?
<hiexpo> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ActionParsnip> soadkombucha: it needs compiling
<Uboy> u can copy back up with  >> cp /etc/init.d/samba  ~/Samba
<soadkombucha> ActionParsnip: I'm aware. I've been doing it by hand.
<Uboy> and before that > mkdir ~/Samba
<ActionParsnip> soadkombucha: set one up dude
<Uboy> reinstall package and copy the backup
<soadkombucha> ActionParsnip: I don't have a server to run a repository off of. Plus linuxwiki has a really good tutorial. 10.04 has a really annoying fix that I wrote a shell script for
<Uboy> your files works, your shell doesnt khow the levels
<profxavier> Uboy, odd, but I tried to -reinstall- samba
<soadkombucha> ActionParsnip: So a repository might not work very well anyways. Plus I only have the rtl8191_se, which uses the same as rtl8192_se and only those two as far as I know
<profxavier> it did, but still the same issue, nothing in /etc/init.d
<Uboy> ok, what happened?
<Uboy> profaxvier u can make that dir bye hand
<ActionParsnip> soadkombucha: you'd need to compile it for every kernel going as not all users will be using the latest kernel
<soadkombucha> ActionParsnip: And as of right now I don't have that kind of time. If you look the tutorial isn't too difficult to find.
<Uboy> bye=by
<Uboy> sorry guys I'm so tired
<Uboy> bye
<ActionParsnip> soadkombucha: make a script, when you get a new script just run the script :)
<soadkombucha> ActionParsnip: A script to autocompile the driver?
<soadkombucha> ActionParsnip: I'm gonna go work on that.
<profxavier> hmmm
<_ath> ActionParsnip: you had a chance to look at it?
<ActionParsnip> soadkombucha: sure, jut keep the source for the driver in teh same place, you can use the defined constants in linux as well as uname in various guises to set stuff up nice
<profxavier> anyone else, wanna try and troubleshoot why I have samba installed, but I cannot restart the service using /etc/init.d/samba
<_ath> profxavier: can you stop it?
<profxavier> its smbd, not samba
<profxavier> i believe
<Tootoot222> yes, it is smbd
<LifeEscalade> hi guys
 * LifeEscalade bows down to jpds
<feanus> lol
<LifeEscalade> sup feanus
<soadkombucha> ActionParsnip: Yeah I set it as ~/
<ActionParsnip> soadkombucha: could be dead handy
<ActionParsnip> _ath: post again
<_ath> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1518556
<soadkombucha> ActionParsnip: The only problem is I'll have to modify the script if an updated driver version comes out
<LifeEscalade> anyone know a good vnc server/client combo to use?
<profxavier> anyone develop iphone apps in Ubuntu ?
<soadkombucha> ActionParsnip: But that's just changing version names in directories and the .tar.gz file
<ActionParsnip> _ath: set some refresh rates in your monitor section. it may not be reoprting them properly
<cntrational> 1377 nicks
<cntrational> what
<_ath> ActionParsnip: it didn't work with them set either.
<soadkombucha> ActionParsnip: I'm going to be rebooting from an Ubuntu update I'll be back in a few minutes
<ActionParsnip> soadkombucha: you could just have a folder called source, the version number would be moot then
<DrKenobi> anyone uses Sugar in ubuntu?
<_ath> besides, that wouldn't explain locking the entire machine until power cycle / ctrl + alt + sysrq + b
<cntrational> shouldn't it be "Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid) has been released!"
<Jaker> I am a Russian user ubuntu greetings to you from Russia!!
<bazhang> Jaker, did you have a support question?
<cntrational> Jaker: hi
<Jaker> Yes
<bazhang> Jaker, then please ask
<Jaker> cntrational hi
<plainas> can anybody tell me where to find winwrangler debs?
<plainas> I even added the developer's own ppa reository and still can't find it by search through apt
<Jaker> You were in Moscow?
<bazhang> plainas, did you sudo apt-get update
<bazhang> Jaker, please keep the channel for ubuntu support questions only; chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> plainas: you will need to run: sudo apt-get update   after you add the ppa
<plainas> ActionParsnip, i did
<wajimba> How do I use [ctrl]+[alt]+f2 to kill the current session and launch a new one?
<profxavier> anyone develop iphone apps in Ubuntu ?
<Jaker> well, OK
<notebook> howcan i download itunes for ubuntu???
<plainas> mmmm ok... i checked the output a bit more carefully W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kamstrup/ppa/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<profxavier> notebook, you cannot, but there are similar applications, what did you want to do exactly ?
<bazhang> notebook, there is no itunes for ubuntu
<LifeEscalade> has anyone used vnc to remotely connect from win7 to 10.04 server?
<Typos_King> !ipod | notebook
<ubottu> notebook: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<notebook> howcan i download itunes for ubuntu??????
<profxavier> LifeEscalade, server, meaning the command line ?
<bazhang> notebook, you cannot, please don't repeat
<ActionParsnip> notebook: bazhang : some versions of itunes work with some versions of wine
<LifeEscalade> no server edition
<Typos_King> screw itunes, is just a 250mbs piece of bloatware :P
<aretrfre34> laptop hasn't /dev/radio0 is it means i cant play radio?
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, barely
<kermit> how does ubuntu pay for all the bandwidth they must be using?
<LifeEscalade> i went nu-school and installed kde on server edition :P
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: ipods barely work too ;)
<Daekdroom> kermit, Canonical
<Vexille> kermit: ubuntu is run by a level 27 wizard
<notebook> well is there something that i can download that is like itunes that i can download to put songs on my ipod touch???
<LifeEscalade> lawls
<aretrfre34> i mean real radio
<kermit> Daekdroom: ty
<ActionParsnip> notebook: banshee
<notebook> thank you
<bazhang> notebook, there are several; rhythmbox is one
<Vexille> notebook: your question was answered already. scroll up and look for the responses
<Daekdroom> Rhythmbox itself can do it.
<Typos_King> !rhythmbox | notebook
<alasca> notebook,  Listen, the guys have explained you what to do. If you are a troll please /part.
<ubottu> notebook: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<plainas> mmmm ok, it appears that the guy maintains the repo didn't added packges for lucid
<plainas> whatever... i'll just install this one:
<aretrfre34> or i need radio module using headset?
<cntrational> does empathy not support file transfers
<wajimba> anybody? how do I kill the current session and start a new one using tty?
<Vexille> cntrational: only for certain protocols i.e. people nearby can do it
<AndrewX192> !netbook
<duffydack> notebook, forget itunes, use ubuntuone account with ryhthmbox
<cntrational> I'm not sure of what "people nearby" actually is <.<
<Typos_King> wajimba:  why you need to do that?
<plainas> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kamstrup/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/w/winwrangler/
<Daekdroom> cntrational, well, I'm sure it doesn't have file transfer over MSN
<cntrational> anyway what
<cntrational> why would it not support something like that
<Daekdroom> Empathy is kinda recent.
<alasca> cntrational,  I don't know about empathy sorry, file transfer in Pidgin works.
<wajimba> typos_king: it froze and I don't want to take the entire system down
<ActionParsnip> notebook: or gtkpod, easier to get a decent player. You have a device from one of the most shortsighted and closed mnded companys around
<cntrational> then why is it GNOME's new default IM app
<Daekdroom> Because it was made by GNOME team.
<notebook> is there a chat thing like messanger that will work on ubuntu???
<_ath> If you know anything about the ati proprietary drivers running under 10.04 LTS, please have a look at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1518556
<aretrfre34> laptop hasn't /dev/radio0 is it means i cant play radio?
<Typos_King> wajimba:    just use alt-f1 through alt-f6 either will give you a console session
<ActionParsnip> notebook: emesene or amsn or pidgin
<bazhang> notebook, there are several
<bazhang> notebook, I would suggest you have a read of the ubuntu manual
<bazhang> !manual | notebook
<ubottu> notebook: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<soadkombucha> ActionParsnip: So even when I used synaptics to remove an old kernel (this one is running stably), the grub entries didn't delete. Is it gonna be a problem that I "sudo rm /boot/..." the old vmlinuz and init files?
<Uboy> hi againguys
<Typos_King> !pidgin | notebook
<ubottu> notebook: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<cntrational> "ubottu"
<wajimba> typos_king: yeah, what's the command to launch gnome? I tried xstart and it says "server is already active for display 0"
<_ath> wajimba: gdm
<Vexille> cntrational: you've got me on that one. i imagine because of something to do with the telepathy framework; there must be something about it that is preferred?
<ActionParsnip> soadkombucha: try: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<ActionParsnip> soadkombucha: make sure it is removed with: dpkg -l | grep linux-image-2
<soadkombucha> ActionParsnip: After I finish installing Cheese
<Typos_King> wajimba:    ..... there's one... to restrart the GDM? or the window manager compiz/metacity?
<coz_> cesc,
<coz_> hey guy
<coz_> cesc,   hey guy
<wajimba> yeah, how do I restart the gdm
<TaskbarGone> Is there a way to mashup "apt-cache search <SearchTerm>" & "dpkg -l" - so that given a SearchTerm, it would find all the related package names in the cache, then do a "dpkg -l" on those package names?
<soadkombucha> ActionParsnip: Only one file is found however. So I can continue installing software,
<Typos_King> !gdm | wajimba
<_ath> wajimba: gdm will start with X
<soadkombucha> ActionParsnip: But I will write a script to perform that function
<Uboy> guys I try to change my pass with this instruction > http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword using the GRUB but when I choose the recovery mode the white page 2 (contains Drop to root shell prompt) does't appear and the GRUB stopped in lines.... cn any body help me?
<Typos_King> hehe, wrong shot ^_^
<hanasaki> anyone running acidbase?  for some reason it cannot connect to my DB....
<cntrational> i wonder if anybody has made an ubuntu derivative called "isintu" or "abantu" or some other isiZulu prefix using -ntu
<wajimba> typos_king, _ath, !gdm isn't working either
<cntrational> *affix
<Uboy> guys I try to change my pass with this instruction > http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword using the GRUB but when I choose the recovery mode the white page 2 (contains Drop to root shell prompt) does't appear and the GRUB stopped in lines.... cn any body help me?
<_ath> wajimba: what exactly are you trying to do.
<Typos_King> wajimba:  right.... there's one I think, I believe is ... gconf line, the bot has it, just can't recall the alias/trigger
<aretrfre34> Uboy:GRUB is boot load you can reset passes using it
<wajimba> _ath: the current session froze, trying to start a new one without taking the whole system down
<LifeEscalade> so honestly how bad is it when apache states: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<_ath> wajimba: change to that screen, and ctrl alt backspace
<_ath> ?
<_ath> tried that?
<aretrfre34> Uboy:just hit esc and select recovery mod from grub list
<Typos_King> LifeEscalade:  regular MO
<soadkombucha> ActionParsnip: I am glad I've been reading an ubuntu book... It's for 8.04 and 8.10 but I've learned a decent chunk from it already
<LifeEscalade> Typos_King: So its cool it says that?
<Uboy> aretrfte34 yes I did that but the GRUb stopped after I select Recovery Mode fro Grub list
<aretrfre34> Uboy:did you touch grub files?
<ActionParsnip> soadkombucha: never read it myself, i just used the OS and learned
<Typos_King> LifeEscalade:    yes, I think it just means whatever it found on the httpd.conf or other .conf's for the ServerName or such directive, didn't go through or is not found, I think it does that when there's none set
<_ath> wajimba: by changing to the X screen i mean ctrl + alt + F7
<Uboy> aretrfte34 normally we must see the page white in this link/ true? http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<soadkombucha> ActionParsnip: My friend had it so I figured why not. The internet is useful but I learn really well from books.
<NetScr1be> Clean install of Ubuntu 9.04 (jaunty) connects to wifi but won't resolve any addresses
<dominicdinada> NetScr1be: Are you using the correct authentication method
<soadkombucha> What's the package name that installs all the non-free common files?
<dominicdinada> soadkombucha: Conical Partners?
<NetScr1be> WPA PSK
<_ath> wajimba: if gdm has already died, but X is still running, kill X and restart it.
<Typos_King> soadkombucha:    I think is the Restricted packages, not sure though
<soadkombucha> Typos_King: There's a package that installs Java and audio codecs
<wajimba> _ath: yeah, that's got it. Thx :)
<_ath> wajimba: yw.
<Uboy> aretrfte34?
<cntrational> so, I use the Compose key to enter characters; but GTK+ and Qt applications use different combinations — ".." is … in GTK, but it's ˙ in Qt
<_ath> wajimba: for future reference, ctrl alt backspace tries to restart the X server.
<alasca> !ubuntu-restricted-extras | soadkombucha
<ubottu> soadkombucha: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<soadkombucha> alasca: Thank you I had just found it
<cntrational> is there a way to have them use the same combinations
<_ath> wajimba:  so if you get gui problems that look terminal, that's your first port of call.
<NetScr1be> same as on this system WPA/WPA2
<_ath> terminal ie cancer.
<_ath> not tty.
<aretrfre34> Uboy:don't ever touch system files unless you know what are you doing
<matt____> Hiya, I was looking for a little simple help on formatting an external HDD with gparted... i select the HD in the list of sdb devices, but i can't select 'Format to' - why is this likely to be? Thanks!
<Uboy> aretrfte34:  yes, i think
<Typos_King> soadkombucha:   I install those separately :)
<soadkombucha> aretrfre34: What if you're using a very detailed tutorial?
<_ath> aretrfre34: that's a pretty bad guideline..
<Vexille> Uboy: yeah you are supposed to see that menu upon choosing recovery mode in grub, but you said you aren't getting anywhere. Do you have more than one kernel installed to just try recovery mode on a different version?
<soadkombucha> Typos_King: I use all of them. I don't WANT to have Flash installed but I'm still on firefox for now I just installed Chrome. Thankfully they have internal flash in the stable builds now
<soadkombucha> Is Amarok KDE?
<_ath> aretrfre34: one it restricts you enormously, two you don't get to have as much fun(http://df.magmawiki.com/index.php/Fun) / learn.
<cntrational> soadkombucha: yes
<aretrfre34> laptop hasn't /dev/radio0 is it means i cant play radio?
<soadkombucha> cntrational: OK I'll need to install Kubuntu Restricted to use it then even if I'm under Gnome?
<Uboy> aretrfre34: I'm just follow this instructions to configure my fingerprint sensor  http://knowledge76.com/index.php/Fingerprint_Reader_Installation
<cntrational> no, you don't
<_ath> no soadkombucha
<lfitz> is there a way to customize the them of notify-send, i have x forwarded on my sheeva to send notifications to my laptop using a script, but i get the standard blue and white notify-send notifications
<_ath> gnome / kde apps can run under either dm.
<soadkombucha> cntrational: Odd last time I did Ubuntu restricted it didn't play any of my audio files
<cntrational> soadkombucha: GNOME will support KDE apps and vice versa
<lfitz> i would like to receive the black ubuntu notifications..
<Uboy> vexille: no one kernak
<NetScr1be> ok it just started working
<lfitz> using 10.04
<soadkombucha> cntrational: That's why I was curious. Because I was having issues before.
<dominicdinada> NetScr1be: What did you select differently ?
<Typos_King> soadkombucha:    they do not afaik, I got chrome recently, didn't come with flash, you can always just get the libflashplayer.so file by itself or extract it from the .zip for installation and drop it at /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins and chrome/opera/firefox use that
<cntrational> soadkombucha: it'll take up more RAM to run programs like that, though, since they'd have to load more stuff
<soadkombucha> Typos_King: Is not not on Debian based linux yet?
<soadkombucha> Typos_King: I know internal flash is on Windows
<_ath> cntrational: at the moment that's largely irrelevant
<_ath> and soon to be entirely.
<Typos_King> soadkombucha:    ubuntu is, yes
<Uboy> aretrfre34: see this page > http://knowledge76.com/index.php/Fingerprint_Reader_Usage  Upper page I'm sent is wrong
<cntrational> _ath: is it?
<NetScr1be> dominicdinada, that's the weird part - it just started working
<_ath> cntrational: yes.
<crdlb> lfitz: I'm not sure I understand your setup, but the difference is between notify-osd and notification-daemon
<soadkombucha> Typos_King: I know Chrome is, but they haven't released stable with internal flash yet.
<cntrational> soadkombucha: exaile is a amarok inspired music player for GNOME
<NetScr1be> dominicdinada, actually I 6ook etho down
<NetScr1be> took
<soadkombucha> cntrational: If Amarok decides to continue being odd I'll use it. I was upset when they discontinued songbird support for Linux.
<aretrfre34> Uboy:ok, see, how many reasonable people around
<_ath> NetScr1be: you did ifconfig eth0 down
<Typos_King> soadkombucha:  chrome is debian based?  not sure on that, I know is based on Chromium the browser
<_ath> and it came up by itself?
<soadkombucha> Typos_King: They have a debian release for Chrome
<dominicdinada> soadkombucha: cntrational there is also the default rythmbox
<soadkombucha> Typos_King: chrome.google.com gives you a download
<aretrfre34> laptop hasn't /dev/radio0 is it means i cant play radio?
<crdlb> lfitz: notify-osd is the ubuntu one
<soadkombucha> dominicdinada: I hate rythmbox
<Vexille> Uboy: try this guide for using a livecd to reset your password http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/reset-your-ubuntu-password-easily-from-the-live-cd/
<cntrational> _ath: what's going to happen that it'll become irrelavant
<_ath> aretrfre34: yes.
<aretrfre34> wanna fun
<Typos_King> soadkombucha:  surely, that doesn't mean is debian based per se,but I see what you mean, either way, the libflashplayer.so drag/drop will work just the same :)
<dominicdinada> soadkombucha: To each their own I hate vlc and totem as well
<thune3> matt____: the partitions may have been automatically mounted when you plugged in the device. In this case you need  to unmount them first.
<_ath> cntrational: the cost of manufacturing hardware is continuing on the same course it has been; not only that, higher level frameworks are, with extra resources, becoming excellent at handling them.
<SlidingHorn> soadkombucha, Typos_King: You can also take a look at Chromium, which is in the repos -- in my *personal experience* it has worked better than the actual chrome
<cntrational> one thing that annoys me about rhythmbox and exaile is that you can't play a single song, it has to be part of a playlist
<hiexpo> did i miss much i was in pentoo
<aretrfre34> _ath:a lot of reasonable people or i cant play real radio?
 * Typos_King uses mainly Opera :)
<soadkombucha> SlidingHorn: Chrome stable is working well. There is only one difference between Chrome and chromium. Well two.
<_ath> cntrational: soon enough, for running Qt apps on windows, or kde apps on gnome, 'it uses up more memory' won't mean anything.
<soadkombucha> SlidingHorn: Chrome and Chromium have a different colored logo, and Chrome has the google tracking app. Otherwise they're identical.
<Vexille> Uboy: The steps should be similar to what you were using as a guide before, but this just uses the livecd to mount your hard drive and chroot to it so yo ucan perform the same steps as in the guide you posted
<_ath> cntrational: and in a lot of cases, it does now.
<soadkombucha> I need to compile enlightenment er17...
<alasca> Typos_King,  Don't like Firefox?
<_ath> aretrfre34: if you don't have a radio device, you cannot 'play' radio.
<soadkombucha> alasca: In my experience firefox can hog resources.
<hiexpo> is chrome better that firefox?
<soadkombucha> hiexpo: Depends.
<SlidingHorn> !best | hiexpo
<ubottu> hiexpo: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<_ath> aretrfre34:  i don't know how to simplify that any more.
<SlidingHorn> :)
<cntrational> Firefox doesn't take up that much resources if you restart it every now and then
<soadkombucha> hiexpo: Chrome separates each tab into a separate process, so if you use LOTS of tabs, Chrome has benefits. It's Javascript is faster too.
<Uboy> Vexille:  ok, I read that know and i got it, before it, can u answer a questuin >  I change a portion of file with this instruction> http://knowledge76.com/index.php/Fingerprint_Reader_Usage  > is it my fault?
<alasca> soadkombucha,  Yes, this is right...firefox is a bit greedy on resources...sadly...
<cntrational> and try not to have a million tabs open
<cntrational> (cursed tvtropes)
<soadkombucha> hiexpo: But Opera 5 has benchmarked JS speed tests at 25% faster than Chromium 6 Developer
<_ath> hiexpo: i've personally found chrome to run faster under nix and windows.
<aretrfre34> _ath:got it, just wanted some fun, compiled for mplayer source rised core cpu 100C, isn't funny now!
<hiexpo> SlidingHorn,  - don'tsend me the bot best   lol i knew that was gonna happen
<Uboy> vexille: for configuring fingerprint sensor
<Typos_King> alasca:   have it installed too, chrome/firefox lack the flexibility Opera has for a few things, window manipulations and other stuff, their beta1 10.6 is quite good
<_ath> aretrfre34: then remove it and recompile it without that radio make flag.
<soadkombucha> Typos_King: There is one thing I dislike about Chrome over Firefox.
<_ath> aretrfre34: if you compiled it yourself you should probably know that.
<coz_> cesc,   hey guy did you need something?
<soadkombucha> Typos_King: Greasemonkey for firefox, the userscripts for chrome don't support unsignedwindow or the gm_* values. So you can't run ALL userscripts in chrome.
<aretrfre34> _ath:noo, fun was to hack!
<_ath> aretrfre34: then enjoy your short lived processor.
<soadkombucha> Switching to Chrome
<avelldiroll> in my experience chromium starts faster but hogs more ressources than firefox
<dominicdinada> chrome is pretty fast under linux
<hiexpo> !everyone | don't send me bot stuff i help here too looll
<_ath> avelldiroll: agreed, under nix anyway, either way, i've found it performs faster on both nix / win platforms
<soadkombucha> That's better.
<_ath> unfortunately it doesn't quite have the plugin support firefox has.
<_ath> which is probably the biggest deciding factor for most people to whom these things matter.
<soadkombucha> _ath: Not completely true.
<matt____> thune3: Thanks! That worked. Many thanks.
<_ath> soadkombucha: what isn't.
<soadkombucha> _ath: There are lots of plugins for Chrome that perform really nice functions
<soadkombucha> _ath: And the extension gallery is growing fast
<_ath> soadkombucha: yes, there are, but theres lots more for firefox, that perform better, most of the time.
<_ath> soadkombucha: but we're in the present.
<Typos_King> _ath:   and lacks configuration flexibility, I checked all available options, I think I can count them to less than 50 hehehe
<soadkombucha> _ath: The only extensions I found to work better than firefox, are google extensions
<_ath> soadkombucha: reread what i said.
<soadkombucha> Typos_King: Pretty much everything lacks configuration flexibility over firefox's about:config
<greezmunkey> Typos_King: have you looked at about:config within FF?
<soadkombucha> Nothing is as configurable as Firefox
<greezmunkey> soadkombucha:  :)
<soadkombucha> greezmunkey: Trust me, I love Firefox, I actually converted almost everyone I know to it. But I'm a heavy tab user, so Chrome works better for me.
<dominicdinada> _ath:  as for the plugin support FireFox is 7 years old and chrome really is like a year old from stable builds...
<soadkombucha> dominicdinada: And developing more rapidly than firefox ever has
<Typos_King> greezmunkey:   yes, doesn't compare to Opera's, opera has countless options, thus the flexibility I use :), doesn't hog the memory like FF and runs smooth enough, chrome uses less than half memory Opera does, but is  pretty configurationless
<_ath> dominicdinada: correct. the question wasn't, 'what browser will be better in perhaps a year or two?'
<_ath> dominicdinada: as i said, we're not time travellers, and we're arguing about the present state.
<soadkombucha> Typos_King: But Chrome doesn't need too much configuration out of the box in my opinion.
<dominicdinada> soadkombucha: Correct... so plugins are not all built for chrome but will be ported since FF is playing the catchup game :D
<greezmunkey> well...that was fun
<soadkombucha> dominicdinada: the browser war is becoming negligible anyways.
<soadkombucha> The only browser I say don't use is any IE-based browser
<Vexille> Uboy: I am unfamiliar with anything involving setting up fingerprint readers. The info there states it will try to read your fingerprint first before using your password, so if that is true then I imagine it isn't supposed to make your login stop working, but liek I said I am unfamiliar with is so who knows :(
<_ath> soadkombucha: I'd also say don't use konqueror
<duffydack> Since I got my fonts looking right (removing that damn ttf-msttfonts package) I`m using chromium
<_ath> and i'm a kde fanboy.
<soadkombucha> _ath: What engine does it run off of?
<dominicdinada> soadkombucha: It is not a war as google and FF are allies, But when Chrome dropped it is the fastest thing out, and FF said they moving to a new javascript core
<_ath> soadkombucha: christ knows, probably dolphin, the kde explorer.
<_ath> it's kde's equivalent of IE.
<Typos_King> soadkombucha:    depends on what you do, for plain browsing, no, true, for one thing, I have flash off, and turn it on whenever I need it, like for a clip or news ticker or other stuff, in Opera is just 2 clicks for that, there's no such in chrome/ff
<dominicdinada> soadkombucha: Some websites still force IE :( but thats what plugins are for
<duffydack> _ath, thats not a good advertisement
<greezmunkey> heh
<soadkombucha> _ath: Ahh. I like Nautilus
<_ath> duffydack: from personal use i've found it to be a terrible browser.
<aretrfre34> how do i get info about how old is cpu
<kryl> hi
<hiexpo> i'm sticking to firefox than
<dominicdinada> _ath: imo dolphin is was to bloated,resource hungry
<Typos_King> aretrfre34:  how old? what do you mean?
<_ath> dominicdinada: can't agree with you there.
<Knoxville>   how much memory do you reccomend for a caching only bind9 server for 2 users on a LAN?
<N3VV3K> hey does anyone know hoow to turn off motion
<soadkombucha> dominicdinada: Or you just use useragents
<_ath> i was just saying konqueror is a shitty browser.
<soadkombucha> konqueror is KHTML
<N3VV3K> to turn it on was sudo motion how do i turn it off
<soadkombucha> Google chrome and Safari are KHTML forks due to Webkit
<duffydack> I`ll use Chromium daily.  It starts before I even de-press the mouse button and loads pages hella fast
<soadkombucha> duffydack: I use Chrome, but that's because google owns my internet life and it integrates nicely with google
<_ath> To those with ati driver experience, please have a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1518556
<dominicdinada> soadkombucha: When I was in school websites for the school and resources where based around IE for example the online blackboards. Cbtnuggets.com etc... would only work with IE
<_ath> dominicdinada: cbtnuggets lol
<soadkombucha> Haha
<soadkombucha> I need to restart chrome
<Typos_King> N3VV3K:    I guess I don't use 'motion', soooo dunno
<cntrational> "cbtnuggets"? what's that
<_ath> cntrational: it's a like, service that provides learning resources for technical subjects
<_ath> cntrational: ie, 'passing your CCNA
<_ath> '
<duffydack> _ath, I have an ati 4650 working fine.. mates 36xx works fine too
<cntrational> is it good
<aretrfre34> Typos_King:i mean assembly time
<Knoxville>   how much memory do you reccomend for a caching only bind9 server for 2 users on a LAN?v
<dominicdinada> cntrational: some dumb videos our profs made us watch because the school paid like $20,000 per semester for use
<_ath> duffydack: thanks for taking a look. and fuck.
<IdleOne> !language | _ath
<ubottu> _ath: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<duffydack> _ath, tried xorg edgers ppa?
<_ath> duffydack: yeah
<Typos_King> aretrfre34:    get the name and model, you can find that online, the manufacturer's site or some other archive will have it
<duffydack> _ath, and proposed repos
<greezmunkey> I am looking around for a decent (free) radius server, one that isn't too much of a bother to setup and maintain. FreeRadius, and Radiator seem to be the two likely candidates, but I am looking for a recommendation from someone who has delt with them. Suggestions?
<_ath> duffydack: for what? xorg?
<cntrational> what's a radius server
<duffydack> _ath, I get 3d accel without ati driver.. dont you?
<Typos_King> aretrfre34:    we may even know too, what's the name and model or codename if any?
<dominicdinada> cntrational: for those that no nothing it provides insight... for those who do it is a snooze
<greezmunkey> cntrational: authentication server
<N3VV3K> why would you say anything if you dont know <Typos_King>
<duffydack> _ath, I mean its not quite as fast but its there.
<N3VV3K> what do u  use anyway
<cntrational> i use "you" instead of "u"
<aretrfre34> Typos_King:name and model i know to
<N3VV3K> so id this place just filled with assholes or actual help
<dominicdinada> !language | N3VV3K
<ubottu> N3VV3K: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<soadkombucha> Wow I love this Enlightenment tutorial... So easy to get it compiled and running
<Typos_King> N3VV3K:     why would I say anything?   well, to ensure you're asking the right question, it happens, often times folks ask for 'other' things in extraneous fashion
<dr4c4n> I just wanted to mention the issue I had with my dvd player earlier has been solved, but only by going back to version 9.04 without doing the updates.. I'm not sure which update breaks dvd playback.. but there is one..
<NetScr1be> is this the right to set eth0 to dhcp? auto eth0 (CR LF) iface etho inet dynamic
<cntrational> what's enlightenment
<dr4c4n> how do I report a bug for this if i'm not sure which package or kernel update to report the bug on?
<Typos_King> cntrational:     window manager
<hiexpo> enlightment is a desktop
<NetScr1be> right way
<soadkombucha> hiexpo: Yup.
<soadkombucha> cntrational: It's beta.
<Typos_King> beta?
<soadkombucha> cntrational: http://enlightenment.org/
<vodl> hi, can I update my network manager on ubuntu 8.04 to the one found in 9.10 and later so I can visually edit networks?
<Typos_King> version 5 I think is in beta, olders' aren't :P
<sebsebseb> vodl: not easilly, and trying to might brake your system
<soadkombucha> Typos_King: I'm installing e17
<cesc> hi guys.. which button or button combination should I press to see all my windows side by side without overlapping?
<sebsebseb> vodl: well your not meant to install from 9.10 repo
<sebsebseb> vodl: why not just upgrade to 9.10,  it has untill  the end of April next year when it comes to support just like 8.04
<soadkombucha> Typos_King: My friend's friend writes a blog, and he has a REALLY easy tutorial (plus a shell script) to get enlightenment running: http://jeffhoogland.blogspot.com/2010/05/howto-install-e17-from-svnsource-on.html
<dominicdinada> 8.04 LTS ranout didnt it :O
<cntrational> by window manager, do you mean something like GNOME or X11?
<sebsebseb> dominicdinada: not yet
<soadkombucha> dominicdinada: Shouldn't have it's only been 2 years
<sebsebseb> vodl: for the desktop
<soadkombucha> And some of the packages have 5 year support
<hiexpo> pentoo uses an enlightment desktop as in referancce
<sebsebseb> soadkombucha: only the server edition
<vodl> <sebsebseb> i need the 8.04 version of wine to run some window apps, that's what"s keeping me from upgrading
<Typos_King> soadkombucha:    to get enlightment running? hehe, there's nothing to it AFAIK, I used to run it in SuSE10, no fuss, is a bit fancy window manager, is all
<sebsebseb> vodl: Which Windows apps?
<Adman65> how can I configure rsync? I don't have /etc/rsyncd.conf
<soadkombucha> Typos_King: Well to install it from source.
<vodl> adobe dreamweaver  and photoshop cs2
<soadkombucha> Typos_King: Plus he took the time to give you ALL the dependencies you need to install
<vodl> <sebsebseb> adobe dreamweaver  and photoshop cs2
<sebsebseb> vodl: you can install a earlier verison of Wine into 9.10, and those should work with the 9.10 version anyway
<greezmunkey> cesc: check into X-Tile
<Typos_King> soadkombucha:    .... well... hehe, is not a bad manager, is light too
<cesc> a noob question: how to see all opened windows side by side (like a mosaic) without overlaping each other? which button should I press to get this?
<sebsebseb> vodl: also when doing the upgrade if you tell it not to upgrade Wine
<hiexpo> i think enlightment is gonna replace kde
<sebsebseb> vodl: you can probably just use the 8.04 version in 9.10
 * dominicdinada never used 8.04 but BT4 is 8.04 :)
<vodl> <sebsebseb> on winehq it says they run lousy under other versions than 8.04, or am I mistakenly interpreting that chart?
<Baba_b00ie> in ubuntu 10.04, can i set it up to boot straight to Cli instead of GUI?
<Typos_King> enlightment....who? kde what?
<mdg> How do I tell what video card I have via CLI?
<Typos_King> heheh
<sebsebseb> vodl: if you mean appdb,  a lot of the info in appdb is out dated
<Baba_b00ie> mdg, lspci -vvv | grep video
<soadkombucha> Is there a program for Ubuntu that replaces the default copy manager? Similar to TeraCopy for Windows? I'm just curious linux doesn't need it but it'd be nice to know it was there
<cesc> C'mon guys ... please answer my question
<sebsebseb> vodl: also are you sure the network manager you want isn't in 9.04?
<SlidingHorn> !patience | cesc
<ubottu> cesc: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<SlidingHorn> cesc -- also, greezmunkey already gave you a possible solution
<Typos_King> mdg:     lshw -C video
<delinquentme> anyone know what the command line tag is to allow the editor to close only the file which was OPENED
<sebsebseb> vodl: 9.04 runs out of support end of  October
<cesc> sorry, I'm new.
<delinquentme> then return to the current location on the command line?
<sebsebseb> vodl: anyway the later network manager or whatever it was, you can probably install that into 8.04 really
<sebsebseb> vodl: a ppa or something possibily
<vodl> <sebsebseb> don't think so, i looked for it under preferences but there's no network connections there, just net tools
<vodl> <sebsebseb> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=7694
<supernothing> cesc: you can do this using compiz-fusion. if you install ccsm then you can get access to all the advanced settings
<mdg> Baba_b00ie: thanks for responding, but the grep video part didn't work
<Typos_King> delinquentme:   'the editor'? what editor?
<Typos_King> mdg:     lshw -C video
<vodl> <sebsebseb> that's what I was ref. to
<cntrational> Typos_King: gedit, probably
<Typos_King> dunno, I use Geany, jEdit, and others
<hiexpo> aloso need simple ccsm
<supernothing> cesc: sorry, it's been renamed. now it's called compizconfig-settings-manager
<delinquentme> gedit
<patx> what packages do i need to install if i need to run a "python setup.py install" script?
<Baba_b00ie> mdg, yeah i know, it's wrong command. i wanted to say lshw -C video
<delinquentme> im talking about w like git... i thought it was -f
<delinquentme> IE
<supernothing> or simple ccsm works too
<delinquentme> git config --global core.editor gedit -f
<Typos_King> delinquentme:    .... can't say, many keybindings use ctrl-w though :)
<mdg> thanks Typos_King - that's awesome
<dominicdinada> cesc: Compizconfig is buggy from my exp
<delinquentme> heh
<dominicdinada> cesc: very bugggy
<spazdor> So I'm trying to chmod a device file in order to give raw access to it. specifically I want to let a non-root user run VirtualBox, using a .vmdk file that links to a real physical partition.
<delinquentme> quality help
<sebsebseb> vodl: How much RAM do you have?
<supernothing> cesc: by default, the command to show all windows expo style is <super> w
<vodl> <sebsebseb> 2gb ram
<spazdor> The problem is, whenever I chmod the device file /dev/sda1, my changes are always reverted a few minutes later
<sebsebseb> vodl: and you got a Windows CD yeah? which version?
<spazdor> i assume this is some sort of anti-rootkit behaviour. can it be suppressed?
<supernothing> delinquentme: i havent had any issues with it really, other than that it takes a bit to figure out what all the settings do
<nonix4> How to diagnose ethernet which seems to be in receive-only state? eth0: <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> RX packets:56 TX packets:0
<vodl> windows xp pro something
<sebsebseb> spazdor: anti rootkit stuff probably not
<sebsebseb> vodl: ok
<sebsebseb> vodl: now if you set up a Windows virtual machine properly in Virtualbox, it will probably work quite well  for your two apps
<vodl> <sebsebseb> http://i524.photobucket.com/albums/cc322/Skeleton_Eel/forums_topics/free_vpn/vpn_connections.png
<vodl> <sebsebseb> that's the network manager i'm referring to
<Typos_King> nonix4:   diagnose?    seems to me you already have a diagnosis :)
<soadkombucha> Flash crashed when I was installing dependency packages
<sebsebseb> !virtualbox | vodl
<ubottu> vodl: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<dominicdinada> sebsebseb: is that possible with only 1 gig of ram ? To run say dreamweaver/ulead  ? since this was my problem earlier. Darn blocked bits
<spazdor> perhaps it's just a properdy of udev files? Is there any way to make permission/ownership changes in /dev/ persistent?
<_ath> To those with ati driver experience, please have a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1518556
<sebsebseb> vodl:  Both versiosn are free as in price,  open source version from repo lacks USB support,  other version from website/server has it, and you can set that up.
<nonix4> Typos_King: as in further than that... it receives (w/ tcpdump) but never seems to send a single packet. Is that software or hardware issue?
<cesc> thanks for all your replies.
<sebsebseb> dominicdinada: with 1GB RAM probably just about
<Uboy> hey guys
<sebsebseb> dominicdinada: I mean without thinks being to slow
<sebsebseb> dominicdinada: and if its XP
<sebsebseb> with 2GB RAM like what vodl has,  more likely to get better performance :)
<krazykrivda> every time i attempt to mount a partiion hardrive i get it read only.. how can I mount a partition os I can move files to iit
<dominicdinada> sebsebseb: Because MY question earlier today was why Wine is blocking all my apps from installing such as PHP Nusphere, Ulead etc...
<soadkombucha> krazykrivda: What's the filesystem?
<sebsebseb> dominicdinada: without things being  really slow, above
<vodl> <sebsebseb> no go, it's vital to me that I run dreamweaver non-native for security reasons [ 50% the reason i moved to linux, the other 50 was constant re-installing of windoze]
<krazykrivda> soadkombucha: /dev/sda7
<dominicdinada> sebsebseb: this is a ummm free back to life laptop I just use for odds and ends
<osmodivs>  me what does this means?
<osmodivs> W: Error de GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release Las firmas siguientes no se pudieron verificar porque su llave pública no está disponible: NO_PUBKEY 1780999033C3C104
<sebsebseb> vodl: right, but 8.04 will run out of support end of April next year
<sebsebseb> vodl: on the desktop
<soadkombucha> krazykrivda: No partition type
<osmodivs> Public key not found
<krazykrivda> fat32 i believe
<vodl> <sebsebseb> what does that mean?
<SlidingHorn> vodl: maybe I'm just ignorant on this, but what effect does that have on security?
<wajimba> anyone know of a good, easy to install vnc server?
<SlidingHorn> !eol | vodl
<sebsebseb> vodl: End of Life no more security updates
<ubottu> vodl: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<sebsebseb> SlidingHorn: I was thinking about doing that
<thune3> _ath: i don't have experience, but the logs seem to complain that the xorg.conf is wrong. did try using "/usr/bin/aticonfig --initial" (not sure syntax) to get a basic xorg.conf?
<Typos_King> nonix4:  has to be software..... almost like a firewall rule or something....you can always use something like 'WireShark' to check the connection interface further -> http://www.qweas.com/downloads/network/other/scr-wireshark.png
<sebsebseb> vodl: now if you knew what you were doing, you could actsaully maintain it quite well yourself, but  you still woudn't be able to get support from this channel anymore for 8.04
<soadkombucha> krazykrivda: It should be readable
<_ath> thune3: that is using aticonfig --initiak
<_ath> *initial
<krazykrivda> soadkombucha: i know that.. btu it is not.. what shoudl i do
<vodl> <sebsebseb> there's a new family of viruses that tap ftp clients on windows xp and leak passes and such
<aretrfre34> how to broadcast connection like wifi router in ubuntu
<dominicdinada> vodl: I only have had windoze go down on me once ever... I just dont get how people can allow any computer to become that over-run with viruses/trojans, faulty apps
<sebsebseb> vodl: I think you meant to send that to SlidingHorn
<sebsebseb> and yes there are many security issues when it comes to Windows
<SlidingHorn> vodl: I think your last statement was for me -- oh, I see :)
<soadkombucha> krazykrivda: Hold on
<Uboy> I can't change my pass, I use grub in recovery mode and it didnt completed, then I use Live Ubuntu Disk and mk dir in /media/sda1 > mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1/ > chroot /media/sda1   > then use this command: passwd myusername   >  then insert the password two times  and then restart PC after see the Line: Password Updated Successfuly  ,  (login configured in auto without pass) when I try to type and run any command in terminal with sudo i have the last problem
<soadkombucha> krazykrivda: try chmod +w /dev/sda7
<soadkombucha> in terminal
<vodl> <sebsebseb> got bugged myself so decided to go the absolute safest way and install linux and run any ftps on linux
<hiexpo> rem this is not windows
<nonix4> Typos_King: well, the NO-CARRIER in "ip addr list" also suggests issues deeper than firewall... kinda weird that it can receive while having NO-CARRIER state though...
<sebsebseb> vodl: really running a Windows install online is quite the security risk, but most users have no idea
<Typos_King> dominicdinada:   pebkac, I've run win32 box just as well, in 14years or so, I may have gotten a whopping 5 or so malicious stuff,
<vodl> <sebsebseb>still would really need that network manager
<sebsebseb> vodl: ok i'll look at the screenshot hold on
<Uboy> guys help me plz!
<Uboy> :'(
<soadkombucha> krazykrivda: Lemme know if that works
<vodl> <sebsebseb> for use with a vpn, setting it up manually is nightmare-ish [ for me at least]
<vodl> uboy what's wrong?
<krazykrivda> soadkombucha: chmod: changing permissions of `/media/FILES': Read-only file system
<Uboy> vodl:  I can't change my pass, I use grub in recovery mode and it didnt completed, then I use Live Ubuntu Disk and mk dir in /media/sda1 > mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1/ > chroot /media/sda1   > then use this command: passwd myusername   >  then insert the password two times  and then restart PC after see the Line: Password Updated Successfuly  ,  (login configured in auto without pass) when I try to type and run any command in terminal with sudo i have the last 
<dominicdinada> sebsebseb: every OS has their share of security problems. This is something that I hear from Mac users they cant get viruses etc. But that is very untrue, Windows has 90% of the worlds computers so it only makes sense to attack the easiest prey as linux and macs become even more common place you can be so will problems
<hiexpo> Uboy,  if none answers your ? ask again in 15 or so
<dominicdinada> Typos_King: I get malicious stuff from websites and other things alike I just notice the signs and take care of it right away. I mean you dont drive your car until the engine seizes with out servicing it :D
<sebsebseb> dominicdinada: there is always the market share excuse, and I never said that Linux distros are immune from malware
<vodl> uboy: sorry, never had pass problems, best of luck :)
<sebsebseb> dominicdinada: they do happen to be immune from Windows malware though
<dominicdinada> sebsebseb: Very true :D
<sebsebseb> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<zenlunatic> everytime i peak in here its debate
<SlidingHorn> dominicdinada, (if i'm not ignored anymore) I find the whole "market share based security" argument to be flawed.  I'm sure that it would be more targeted if it did have a larger share, however, there are features of most linux systems that are inherently more secure than a windows system (no auto admin, open source -- lots of eyes to find/fix holes, etc)
<sebsebseb> vodl: you can install  uhmm
<osmodivs> then, why is there an Antivirus in the Ubuntu repository?
<sebsebseb> vodl: well thats part of Gnome
<hiexpo> Uboy,  this is not A paid channel everyome just helps to help out others
<soadkombucha> krazykrivda: Can you touch it?
<krazykrivda> soadkombucha: so it still doesn't work
<krazykrivda> soadkombucha: read only
<soadkombucha> krazykrivda: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/redhat-fedora-linux-help/28502-chmod-w-doesnt-work-vfat-partition.html
<vodl> <sebsebseb> should i look for it in synaptic?
<sebsebseb> vodl: you could install a later version of Gnome yourself, and maybe just the network manager
<dominicdinada> sebsebseb: but using a linux server for windows file sharing  will help windows viruses propagate :D
<Uboy> hiexpo: are you have problem with me?
<sebsebseb> vodl: also since your on 8.04,  you get the option of KDE 3 or KDE 4 from the repo
<sebsebseb> vodl: both of which will have a similar program
<sebsebseb> vodl: I mean you could try both KDE 3 and 4
<frank82vt> why doesnt appear the distribution ubuntu 8.10  intrepid ibex as an option in  http://packages.ubuntu.com/ ?
<sebsebseb> vodl: and as far as I know in those versions there is a similar program, but yeah thats a differnet look
<ne7work> hello all
<hiexpo> Uboy,  nope
<ne7work> please someone tell me how to compile alsa on ubuntu 9.04?
<sebsebseb> !8.10 | frank82vt
<ubottu> frank82vt: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<dominicdinada> SlidingHorn: Some time Ago on a number of security sites packetstorm, beehive, securityfocus alike were showing like 300 new malicious threats for windows while say macs had 20
<resno> im looking to automate virtualbox virutal machine starting and stopping. should i write a cron using @restart?
<vodl> <sebsebseb> not a fashion critic anyway, so I'll try them out
<sebsebseb> vodl: KDE 3 is rather nice
<sebsebseb> vodl: nice and mature been around for years
<ne7work> please someone tell me how to compile alsa on ubuntu 9.04?
<sebsebseb> vodl: on the verge of deiing, well some people are still working on it
<Uboy> hiexpo, this IRC channel is for Ubuntu and we all using that dist. it is usual to ask questiotion, so what for u say> (05:12:00 AM) hiexpo: Uboy,  this is not A paid channel everyome just helps to help out others
<sebsebseb> vodl: not upstream KDE though, they are doing KDE 4
<vodl> <sebsebseb> do i need to install kde desktop or can I stick to gnome desktop and just run that manager?
<frank82vt> well i just want search packagues only for intrepid in http://packages.ubuntu.com/ so that distribution doesnt appear as option. why?
<sebsebseb> vodl: you can maybe just install that manager yourself some how,  or upgrade Gnome yourself to a later version which isn't really supported by Ubuntu
<bp0> how long will it take for the new vlc to appear?
<de_deb> I am trying to install ubuntu onto my external usb hdd from virtual box in xp
<hiexpo> Uboy,  if i souned rude sorry
<sebsebseb> vodl: or you could install KDE 3 and 4 and see if they got something like what you want,  I think they do
<Uboy> hiexpo pleasure
<de_deb> but I am having trouble making virtual box recognize my usb hdd as an hdd
<sebsebseb> vodl: and then you just select the session and log in to the one you want from log in screen
<sebsebseb> vodl: and one will be the default.
<cesc> how to make ubuntu to shut down at a specific time?
<sebsebseb> vodl: seems a bit silly in a way though, to install the whole of KDE 3 or 4 or both, just for a network manager
<Uboy> vodl: it means i don't have any way to change my pass?
<sebsebseb> !info ghutdown
<ubottu> Package ghutdown does not exist in lucid
<sebsebseb> !info gshutdown
<ubottu> gshutdown (source: gshutdown): Graphical shutdown utility and shutdown timer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-0ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 107 kB, installed size 520 kB
<sebsebseb> cesc: there ^
<cesc> thanks
<frank82vt> well i just want search packagues only for intrepid in http://packages.ubuntu.com/ so that distribution doesnt appear as option. why?
<sebsebseb> cesc: np
<vodl> <sebsebseb> alrighty I'll see what i have available here, many thanks:)
<SlidingHorn> dominicdinada, btw, I'm sorry if I came across as rude earlier.  Just wanted to make sure you were pointed somewhere that would have more focused expertise to your issue :)  -- and I got a little defensive afterward
<sebsebseb> vodl: and if you look around on uhmm
<dominicdinada> cesc: sudo shutdown -h (min)
<sebsebseb> vodl: sf.net freshmeat.net maybe there is some alternative one you can install,  in fact I guess even xubuntu has one
<de_deb> plz anyone
<kostkon> frank82vt, http://old.releases.ubuntu.com/
<kostkon> !eol | frank82vt
<ubottu> frank82vt: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<IvanOoze|Opiates> How can I add my music to my ipod touch 2nd gen?
<sebsebseb> vodl: again xubuntu/xfce is in the 8.04 repo
<dominicdinada> SlidingHorn: Actually sebsebseb pointed out I could virtualbox windows and run my programs since wine seems to blockbit so many apps
<sebsebseb> dominicdinada: Depends on RAM, and  which programs, how well a vm works or does not work
<IvanOoze|Opiates> How can I add my music to my ipod touch 2nd gen?
<SlidingHorn> dominicdinada, sebsebseb good idea :)
<aretrfre34> how do hookup laptop with table via wifi?
<frank82vt> thanks kostkon and ubottu
<soadkombucha> Okay I know why Amarok isn't working it's a Phonon error
<sebsebseb> dominicdinada: and to some extent other hardware, for example at the moment they tend to suck for Windows 3D gaming, but support is getting there slowly
<sebsebseb> dominicdinada: however for pretty much anything else, they will be fine
<aretrfre34> sorry, how do I hookup laptop with tablet via wifi?
<vodl> <sebsebseb> I have something called "network-manager" installed in synaptic, how do I find out what's the console command to run it?
<aretrfre34> laptop with table, funny :)
<resno> im looking to automate virtualbox virutal machine starting and stopping. should i write a cron using @restart?
<dominicdinada> sebsebseb: my purposes are just dreamweaver/Nusphere php,  ulead
<sebsebseb> vodl: network-manager and open it from the terminal
<sebsebseb> dominicdinada: uhmm you don't need Wine for PHP
<Agu10> hi
<sebsebseb> !lamp | dominicdinada
<ubottu> dominicdinada: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<dominicdinada> sebsebseb: no but the editors i use
<vodl> <sebsebseb> um...come again?
<Agu10> how can I start some program in the second virtual desktop on startup?
<sebsebseb> vodl: you can type in the name of a proccess/program/package in the terminal hit enter and open
<krazykrivda> Any partition i mount in ubuntu is all of a sudden read only, both swap and vfat.. it was working with fstab, I have changed nothing and now it doesn't work
<sebsebseb> cesc: ok you didn't need to pm that
<Agu10> I need to run some app on a specific virtual desktop on startup
<vodl> paul@paul:~$ network-manager
<vodl> bash: network-manager: command not found
<aretrfre34> dedicated: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1518570
<sebsebseb> cesc: however yeah this is what you want
<sebsebseb> cesc:  system > administration > terminal
<dominicdinada> sebsebseb: I actually removed the LAMP package as for development purposes for me it is not practical to keep having to update the sites. So I switched to the Apachefriends for linux package
<sebsebseb> cesc: then do this
<vodl> <sebsebseb>doesn't seem to work
<sebsebseb> cesc: sudo apt-get install gshutdown
<k-rad> unbreakable
<sebsebseb> !pm > cesc
<ubottu> cesc, please see my private message
<dominicdinada> cesc: you can ALSO do "sudo shutdown -h (min)"
<aretrfre34> ubottu: wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dominicdinada> cesc: sudo shutdown -h 10
<sebsebseb> dominicdinada: hes a noob
<hiexpo> haha
<cesc> thanks everybody for helping me.
<sebsebseb> hiexpo: well thats what I was told
<sebsebseb> dominicdinada: anyway so if you want to explain what that does to them, sure go a head
<sebsebseb> dominicdinada:  or maybe its enough to know that it shut down, and not what the command means
<dominicdinada> cesc: just type ( shutdown from your terminal and it will tell you how to reboot or turn off or whatever )
<dominicdinada> sebsebseb: heh
<hiexpo> sebsebseb,  ok i am lost on reading up oops lol
<sebsebseb> !pm > Uboy
<ubottu> Uboy, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> !ask | Uboy
<ubottu> Uboy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vodl> <sebsebseb> network-manager doesn't work in terminal, any ideas?
<Uboy> sebsebseb here or private?
<sebsebseb> Uboy:  here I guess
<Uboy> ok
<sebsebseb> Uboy: plus if you ask here and I don't know, someone else may know
<omani> i have no beep in virtual terminals
<omani> tty1-7 yes. but not in X
<resno> omani: try modprobe pcspkr
<omani> pcspkr module is loaded
<dominicdinada> vodl: ummm is it typically a static wifi connection ? take the time to write you interfaces and wpa_supplicant files
<Uboy> sebsebseb I can't change my pass, I use grub in recovery mode and it didnt completed, then I use Live Ubuntu Disk and mk dir in /media/sda1 > mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1/ > chroot /media/sda1   > then use this command: passwd myusername   >  then insert the password two times  and then restart PC after see the Line: Password Updated Successfuly  ,  (login configured in auto without pass) when I try to type and run any command in terminal with sudo i have the la
<resno> omani: you need to enable them in settings/prefrences?
<omani> when i start X i can hear it, but then, something happens and my beep is gone
<omani> resno, where in lucid is the preference for that?
<dominicdinada> vodl: Like always your home or work ?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: ok re setting a user account password is easy
<sebsebseb> Uboy: get the recovery mode and the root shell in it
<thune3> _ath: the only thing related i see is http://forums.opensuse.org/get-help-here/hardware/435380-ati-radeon-5670-fglrx-problem-opensuse-11-2-x64.html , where the problem ended up being a bios/on-board-graphics/pci-address issue. I might recommend commenting out the BusID line, and try to let fglrx try to find the device.
<sebsebseb> Uboy: then do.  passwd your username
<sebsebseb> Uboy: and put in the new password twice
<dominicdinada> passwd Uboy googler googler
<k-rad> anyone need help ?
<omani> resno, where is that?
<CrazyHyena> Hello, I am trying to compile a program using gcc-4.2 and g++-4.2. GCC/++-4.4 is currently linked to g++ and gcc. I use CC=gcc-4.2 and CPP=g++-4.2 as environment variables before using ./configure, but says that gcc-4.2 fails sanity check... if I link gcc and g++ to 4.2, then it works. why would it not work with a variable?
<Uboy> sebsebseb: Yes I get the recovery mode with change the GRUB option but the grub doesnt enter in recovery uption to select the Root mode!
<sebsebseb> Uboy: oh it won't boot up recovery mode?
<Uboy> sebsebseb yes
<Uboy> :'(
<sebsebseb> vodl: try KDE or something,  I am not so sure what is the best way to help you
<sebsebseb> vodl: or try to
<vodl> <sebsebseb>http://www.ubuntugeek.com/wicd-wired-and-wireless-network-manager-for-ubuntu.html found the manager
<resno> omani: try checking sound options
<Sa[i]nT> What is the tool ubuntu uses to make a book usb?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: Which version of Ubuntu?
<omani> resno, i dont have any internal speaker / pc speaker option in lucid
<sebsebseb> !usb | Sa[i]nT
<ubottu> Sa[i]nT: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Uboy> sebsebseb 10.04 LTS lucid
<dominicdinada> vodl: that is not the default manager :D but it is a good one
<sebsebseb> Sa[i]nT: Unetbottin
<sebsebseb> Uboy: clean install or?
<vodl> <dominicdinada> after I added the repo I get this error: W: GPG error: http://apt.wicd.net hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY FEC820F4B8C0755A
<cesc> which dictionary would you recommend me to allow me to select a word while surffing on the www and get the definition on a pop-up window or even the translation into another language? English is not my mother-language so sometimes I get words which I don't understand. That would be very handy for me.
<Uboy> sebsebseb: what u meaning af clean install?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: a new install of Ubuntu?
<Uboy> sebsebse yes
<sebsebseb> Uboy: ok
<vodl>  <dominicdinada> how do I add a key?
<Uboy> sebsebseb and the Hard disk was row!
<sebsebseb> Uboy: There is bound to be another way to fix this, but it would probably be easier to just clean install
<sebsebseb> Uboy: row ?
<Uboy> sebsebseb I mean that before i start install install I erase all of my hard and format that and creat all partition with installation of linux
<sebsebseb> Uboy: right yeah
<sebsebseb> Uboy: so not data on there that you want?
<Lostwf> Hello
<Uboy> no
<Guest31698> hey everyone. :)  hope you are all doing well.... would someone possible be able to help me with a printer issue?
<ne7work> please someone tell me how to compile alsa on ubuntu 9.04?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: well then clean install I guess.  also a tip for operating system installs, make sure the CD is good,  so  when it comes to Linux distros make sure your ISO is good, check it
<Uboy> sebsebseb no and I creat back up from package by APTonCD
<sebsebseb> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sebsebseb> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<sebsebseb> ubottu: ok I haven't used APTonCD  before, or have I hrm
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Uboy> yeah a Disk is DVD and bought from good shop center
<sebsebseb> indeed you are just a bot, a female bot that isn't intelligent, that was meant to go to Uboy  silly messing up of auto complete
<sebsebseb> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<Uboy> sebsebseb ok APTonCD just back up all package.
<thune3> cesc: hyperwords is a firefox plugin that does something like what you describe
<Uboy> sebsebseb ybottu is bot, it do'snt me!
<sebsebseb> Uboy: Whats that?
<cesc> thanks thune3 gonna check it
<Lostwf> Can any one point me to where i can find the pool for maverick meerkat? I have tried archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu and I still need 214 files to complete my iso
<ahmedkotb> i really need help
<sebsebseb> !meverick | Lostwf
<LJRuff> !ask | ahmedkotb
<ubottu> ahmedkotb: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Uboy> I don't khow, but i know this bot is a program written fot IRC (automatic IRC Robat)
<dominicdinada> vodl: I was afk But i dont use Wcid anymore i believe you go under properties
<sebsebseb> !maverick | Lostwf
<ubottu> Lostwf: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<dominicdinada> !wcid
<ahmedkotb> i have just deleted all my home partition by accident ....
<dominicdinada> !wicd
<ahmedkotb> :
<ahmedkotb> :(
<Uboy> sebsebseb I don't khow, but i know this bot is a program written fot IRC (automatic IRC Robat)
<ahmedkotb> from the terminal
<ahmedkotb> using the rm command with the -R flag
<omani> where is the preference for internal speaker / pc speaker in lucid lynx
<Uboy> sebsebseb so what can I do except Reinstalling Ubuntu?
<Lostwf> !maverick
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Lostwf> Thanks ubotto
<LJRuff> ahmedkotb, How did you do that???
<ahmedkotb> i was just deleting a single file
<Uboy> Every Body Khows > ubotto is BOT
<ahmedkotb> but i pressed enter before completting the path
<Uboy> sebsebseb?
<ahmedkotb> ~
<Uboy> sebsebseb u gone?
<ahmedkotb> without completing
<ahmedkotb> so it deleted all the contents of home
<sebsebseb> Uboy: nah still here
<sebsebseb> ahmedkotb: ok why were you doing home stuff?
<ahmedkotb> feeling really stupid to make such mistake :(
<LJRuff> ahmedkotb, with recursive options?
<LJRuff> = ?
<ahmedkotb> i just wanted to delete a folder
<wise_crypt> ahmedkotb: sudo mkdir /home/yourusername/
<sebsebseb> wise_crypt: stop
<ahmedkotb> how can i restore the files ?
<sebsebseb> ahmedkotb: right yeah
<sinnedam> hey guys..my firefox browser seems laggy..like video wise when scrolling for instance..is this normal for Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> wise_crypt: lets not get his hard disk over written and such
<LJRuff> wise_crypt, that won't restore the lost files...
<Uboy> sebsebseb ok
<sebsebseb> ahmedkotb: ok if the partition is really gone
<ahmedkotb> the partition is there
<wise_crypt> LJRuff: but he won't reinstall ubuntu ?
<sebsebseb> ahmedkotb: you can probably restore most or all of the data using test disk
<Uboy> sebsebseb so what can i do except Reinstalling Ubuntu?
<ahmedkotb> and the home folder is there
<ahmedkotb> but all the configuration files where lost
<ahmedkotb> and ofcourse my files
<LJRuff> wise_crypt, reinstalling is just as bad. He needs to restore the files if he can. There's some packages that do that.
<ahmedkotb> i have tried scalple
<ahmedkotb> scalpel
<sebsebseb> ahmedkotb: hrm I think test disk only works on partitions that have actsauly been deleted
<sebsebseb> !testdisk
<ahmedkotb> but it restores certain files only
<sebsebseb> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.11-1 (lucid), package size 1510 kB, installed size 4672 kB
<Uboy> sebsebseb
<Uboy> answer!
<omani> !info pc speaker
<ubottu> 'speaker' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<Uboy> plz
<wise_crypt> LJRuff: then testdisk
<sebsebseb> Uboy: you can mess around with Grub 2
<sebsebseb> Uboy: which won't be fun at all
<sebsebseb> Uboy: well the old version wasn't as bad to mess around with
<ahmedkotb> should i try test desk ?
<Uboy> sebsebseb how?
<thune3> sinnedam: with compiz enabled, i had to turn off smoothscroll in ubuntu because it looked terrible. i don't have great hardware.
<sebsebseb> Uboy: and you can change the boot menu, and then maybe the recovery mode will load up
<thune3> sinnedam: smoothscroll in firefox, that is
<wise_crypt> !info testdisk | ahmedkotb
<ubottu> ahmedkotb: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.11-1 (lucid), package size 1510 kB, installed size 4672 kB
<sebsebseb> Uboy: easier to re install, than mess around with Grub 2 really
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | Uboy
<ubottu> Uboy: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<sinnedam> ill check those settings thanks guys
<sebsebseb> ahmedkotb: got another computer?
<ahmedkotb> yes
<sebsebseb> ahmedkotb: and you got Ubuntu Live CD yeah?
<sinnedam> well crap where are the smooth scroll settings at?
<ahmedkotb> actually no :(
<bruenig> grub is not that hard, just follow instructions like anything else
<sebsebseb> bruenig: well it is for Ubuntu newbies and such
<cellofellow> grub2 makes more sense than grub1 ever did.
<sebsebseb> cellofellow: Grub Legacy  was really easy to configure for basic stuff
<LJRuff> sebsebseb, When you've been in the Unix-like family for so long you forget. "zomg! You can't hardcode and compile a kernel by hand?" =P
<thune3> sinnedam: Firefox Edit>Prefs>Advanced
<cellofellow> In grub1, /boot/grub/menu.lst was actually two files, one of which configured the other one.
<Uboy> sebsebseb Installing and using of GRUB 2 needs root password and my pass doesn't work!
<cellofellow> well, not really two files, but it behaved that way.
<sebsebseb> Uboy: no
<sebsebseb> Uboy: you already have Grub 2
<sebsebseb> Uboy: its the program that boots up Ubuntu
<Uboy> sebsebseb i know , so....?
<juggalo483> how do i install java
<Uboy> sebsebseb the last way?
<sinnedam> ok smooth scroll is turned off...so are you saying i need to turn it on?
<sebsebseb> bruenig: if you want to  try and help Uboy feel free
<sebsebseb> Uboy: tell people your issue, others may be able to help
<wise_crypt> !java | juggalo483
<ubottu> juggalo483: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Uboy> ok.
<Uboy> sebsebseb tnx
<Uboy> juggalo483 which version?
<LJRuff> Uboy, please explain your issue in as much detail as possible so we can all appraise it and provide any help.
<sebsebseb> Uboy: if it had been the old Grub,  I would have been able to help you more right now
<juggalo483> uboy: newest
<sebsebseb> juggalo483: uhmm?
<smuggles> how do i install a kernel module?
<smuggles> i need modprobe
<smuggles> i mean tun
<thune3> sinnedam: no. you can leave it off. up scroll and downscroll are still "juddery" for me, still
<wise_crypt> smuggles: i use kernelcheck to do that
<Uboy> sebsebseb i explain every think i see
<mdg> In Lucid, what kind of video cards work/work the best?
<soadkombucha> So I just wrote a script that assumes the realtek audio drivers are extracted and that the package folder is in ~/ I'm hoping it works...
<sebsebseb> ahmedkotb: ok back to you
<wise_crypt> smuggles: http://kcheck.sourceforge.net/
<ahmedkotb> no problem
<ahmedkotb> welcome back
<Uboy> sebsebseb ask me i answer
<queso> In Rhythmbox, how do I turn off the new song growl notification that fades in/out at the upper right of the screen?
<soadkombucha> Can anyone check a script for me to make sure that it would work if I uploaded the code to pastebin?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: no tell the other people in this channel, what your trying to do
<sebsebseb> Uboy: since they missed it when you told me
<ahmedkotb> sebsebseb,  it is totally my mistake i know that
<Agu10> how can I install alltray on ubuntu 10.04 ?
<Agu10> it's not in the sources :S
<ahmedkotb> sebsebseb, and the bigger mistake is that i didnt do backups :(
<devian> Hello
<LJRuff> !hi | devian
<ubottu> devian: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sebsebseb> ahmedkotb: ok not a big deal
<sebsebseb> ahmedkotb: data is still there, untill the hard disk overwrites it
<ahmedkotb> i know that
<LJRuff> queso, I know it's in the preferences under rhythmbox.
<wajimba> how do I set up a VNC server?
<LJRuff> !rhythmbox | queso
<ubottu> queso: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ahmedkotb> but how can i extract it
<LJRuff> Oops... that's not it
<sebsebseb> !vnc > wajimba
<ubottu> wajimba, please see my private message
<wise_crypt> ahmedkotb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<sebsebseb> ahmedkotb: you can download the test disk Live CD
<sebsebseb> ahmedkotb: or  Ubuntu Live CD install test disk on it and use it from that
<Uboy> sebsebseb all of people here and in forum and... can't help me! if this is linux, so we must not reinstall it and this is exactly diffrence between both
<sebsebseb> ahmedkotb: and it should get hold of all/most of your data, however it seems the partiton has to actsaully been deleted first from the partition table, before that worsk
<mdg> Anyone know what an "init" error of 4 is?
<soadkombucha> Who was asking about alltray?
<devian> Thks but i am also new at this
<soadkombucha> Agu10: http://ftp.debian.org/pool/main/a/alltray/
<soadkombucha> Agu10: Download the .deb file for your system
<queso> LJRuff: oh, it was in the plugins area.
<sebsebseb> Uboy: how new are you to Ubuntu?
<Uboy> sebsebseb between linux and windows
<LJRuff> Uboy, please explain your issue in as much detail as possible so we can all help you
<jsec> Hi all. Battery life indicator on my laptop has been reading 0% even after a full charge for about a month now. Anybody know what may cause this? Searching the forums doesn't really yield any results.
<sebsebseb> LJRuff: he can't log in to his account
<wajimba> sebsebseb: thx!
<ahmedkotb> does test disk restore all the files
<sebsebseb> wajimba: np
<ahmedkotb> or it just searches for a known header format ?
<soadkombucha> Would anyone be willing to check a script for me to make sure it's formatted properly?
<LJRuff> sebsebseb, Thanks.
<sebsebseb> LJRuff: he can't get into the recovery mode
<mdg> Anyone know what an "init" error of 4 is?
<sebsebseb> LJRuff: he seems to have tried the chmod or whatever on the Live CD as well without luck
<Uboy> LJRuff I was enter in linux last week, today I'm triying to configure and install fingerprint sensor
<LJRuff> jsec, does the laptop work if you unplug it?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: uh
<sebsebseb> Uboy: you told me you can't get into your account
<LJRuff> sebsebseb, Uboy hmmm... did you ask in #grub?
<Uboy> LJRuff & sebsebseb no
<soadkombucha> Tootoot222: Could you possibly check a script for me so I know it'll work when I run it?
<cellofellow> not really
<cellofellow> oops
<jesuska> Hi everyone. Looking for some help with Empathy
<mbrigdan> Can anyone help me out? I recently re-jaibroke my ipod, so ssh was complaining about a wrong key. I removed the offending line from my known_hosts file, but nautilus still refuses to mount it, saying "Host key verification failed"
<sebsebseb> Uboy: trust me if you only started with this last week
<jsec> LJRuff, yes. I keep tabs on about how long I've had it unplugged, it's just really annoying when I lose track and it randomly dies on me.
<ahmedkotb> sebsebseb, thanks for the help
<sebsebseb> Uboy: you won't want  to be messing around with Grub 2 already
<wise_crypt> soadkombucha: what kind of script?
<ahmedkotb> sebsebseb, i will see what i can do
<ahmedkotb> thanks 4 all of you
<sebsebseb> ahmedkotb: ok good luck :)
<soadkombucha> wise_crypt: A shell script that auto configures makes and installs the 4 realtek hi def audio drivers
<ahmedkotb> the most important lesson is : BACKUP
<ahmedkotb> BACKUP BACUP
<soadkombucha> wise_crypt: http://pastebin.ca/1890149
<LJRuff> jsec, hmmm... what are you using?
<jesuska> Hi everyone. Looking for some help with Empathy
<soadkombucha> wise_crypt: I don't THINK anything is wrong with it
<soadkombucha> I used .. to cd back to the parent folder
<jsec> LJRuff, MacBook running lucid
<LJRuff> I've never heard of this issue with a macbook and as I've never used one... = /
<ubutom> !ask > jesuska
<ubottu> jesuska, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> mbrigdan, you might want to try moving known_hosts to a new file and retrying (just to test)
<sebsebseb> Uboy: yes it can be good to mess around  / experiment a bit to try and learn something
<queso> LJRuff: actually, no, I still can't get it to turn off those notifications.
<jsec> LJRuff, haha understood. I've seen problems on the forum with a pretty wide range of laptops affected. It seems like it might be an ACPI issue, but I don't know where to get started.
<mbrigdan> ZykoticK9, ok, trying that now
<soadkombucha> wise_crypt: Anything look wrong with it? Just let me know.
<sebsebseb> Uboy: however I have used Desktop Linux since 2004, and no Ubuntu was not my first distro :)   and even now,  I will clean install if something happens,  and I know that, there isn't much point trying to fix in some way
<wise_crypt> soadkombucha: you already have alsa lib on you machine why compiling another ?
<queso> LJRuff: I tried Edit, Plugins, Status Icon, Configure, Notifications, Never Shown, and it still shows them.
<soadkombucha> wise_crypt: My audio drivers were messed up they were playing static
<LJRuff> queso, try asking in #gnome or #rhythmbox?
<soadkombucha> wise_crypt: So I figured I'd do a clean compile and install
<jesuska> my empathy doesnt seem to work anymore.. it just stalls when validating new chat account parameters... i cant connect to any account anymore. any idea ?
<queso> LJRuff: okay, will do. thank you.
<wise_crypt> !info libasound2 | soadkombucha
<ubottu> soadkombucha: libasound2 (source: alsa-lib): shared library for ALSA applications. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.22-0ubuntu7 (lucid), package size 384 kB, installed size 1308 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm armeb armel avr32 hppa i386 ia64 lpia m32r m68k mips mipsel powerpc ppc64 s390 s390x sh3 sh3eb sh4 sh4eb sparc all)
<LJRuff> queso, sorry i couldn't help more. = /
<sebsebseb> Uboy: and even  experienced users quite a lot of us, will avoide messing around with programs that we don't like, for example  Grub2, or  Xorg for the graphics
<soadkombucha> wise_crypt: I'm having audio issues. Let me try a reboot...
<LJRuff> jsec, Nor do I. I've never worked under Ubuntu's hood much. After I got a feel for linux I kind of moved off...
<soadkombucha> wise_crypt: After my file copy operation finishes
<wise_crypt> soadkombucha: ok
<soadkombucha> wise_crypt: But does anything minus that look wrong with the script?
<soadkombucha> the alsa-lib is easy to edit out
<sebsebseb> LJRuff: yeah most of us don't really need to do anything as such with under the hood
<wise_crypt> soadkombucha: no
<soadkombucha> wise_crypt: Alright. Just wanted to make sure. I'd read up on making bash scripts, and I thought I had it right, but seeing as today was the first time I've ever actually implemented the knowledge of writing them I checked. Thank you.
<wise_crypt> soadkombucha: np
<LJRuff> sebsebseb, That's why I moved away from Ubnutu. It's basically already perfect on the user's end - if you want to play around with a tuner car then you need to move onto Debian's Sid or Slackware or Gentoo or something. =P I still use and love Ubuntu tho...
<soadkombucha> What about Linux Mint?
<Uboy> LJRuff & sebsebseb after I'm triyng to apply this changes > http://knowledge76.com/index.php/Fingerprint_Reader_Usage > my problem appears > my password doesn't work for authentificate command in sudo, instal package from software source and..... but log in page doesn't want me a password becouse I think i changed the setting to log in after problem occure, so I'm triying to change password bu GRUB and go to root shell, but GRUB doesn't complete that the option
<sebsebseb> LJRuff: Mandriva for me since November on here, but thats also a noobs distro,  in fact more user friendly than Ubuntu really
<mbrigdan> ZykoticK9, did that, the old copied contents back in, and now it works. Thank you!
<sebsebseb> LJRuff: other computer is still Ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> mbrigdan, glad you got it working :)
<soadkombucha> sebsebseb: you really like Debian distros? Isn't RPM a tad more stable?
<wise_crypt> sebsebseb: !poll
<LJRuff> sebsebseb, never used it - but we're moving off-topic. I have dual boots. Playign with gentoo and ubuntu
<soadkombucha> LJRuff: If you want something to mess around with why don't you try out ArchLinux? It's pacman based, not Deb or RPM
<sebsebseb> wise_crypt: having a nice graphical control centre for setting up the system,  makes it more user friendly, anyway off topic
<Uboy> sebsebseb > Explain > after I'm triyng to apply this changes > http://knowledge76.com/index.php/Fingerprint_Reader_Usage > my problem appears > my password doesn't work for authentificate command in sudo, instal package from software source and..... but log in page doesn't want me a password becouse I think i changed the setting to log in after problem occure, so I'm triying to change password bu GRUB and go to root shell, but GRUB doesn't complete that the opt
<LJRuff> soadkombucha, It's on my list to try after I master Gentoo
<sebsebseb> soadkombucha: DEB, RPM,  apt-get yum, whatever, I don't care, as long as the apps I use will work :)
<juggalo483> still cant get java installed any ideas
<LJRuff> brb all
<jesuska> anybody here can help me ?
<jesuska> my empathy doesnt seem to work anymore.. it just stalls when validating new chat account parameters... i cant connect to any account anymore. any idea ?
<Uboy> sebsebseb > Explain > after I'm triyng to apply this changes > http://knowledge76.com/index.php/Fingerprint_Reader_Usage > my problem appears > my password doesn't work for authentificate command in sudo, instal package from software source and..... but log in page doesn't want me a password becouse I think i changed the setting to log in after problem occure, so I'm triying to change password bu GRUB and go to root shell, but GRUB doesn't complete that the opt
<wise_crypt> if you guys wana mess around use slackware they are plenty to mess with
<ZykoticK9> !repeat > Uboy
<ubottu> Uboy, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> Uboy: don't repeate stuff so quickly
<soadkombucha> wise_crypt: There's always Arch
<Uboy> ok sorry
<Uboy> so pleas read it
<sebsebseb> Uboy: sometimes we are doing something else,  or we end up in off toipc chat :D,  or were helping someone else in here as well,  patience :)
<juggalo483> uboy: any ideas on java
<Uboy> ok i know
<wise_crypt> soadkombucha: or ubuntu in minimal install ;p
<soadkombucha> wise_crypt: Haha
<sebsebseb> Uboy: and we are volunters, we don't get paid to help out in here,  so yeah patience
<ZykoticK9> juggalo483, "apt-cache policy sun-java6-plugin" does it show as installed?
<soadkombucha> wise_crypt: I think I'm going to continue coming to this room. Despite being a relatively new regular linux user, I'm getting a decent chunk of knowledge from here, plus am finding that I actually CAN help people
<juggalo483> zykotick9: sorry new to the OS where would i see that
<ZykoticK9> juggalo483, run everything inside the "s in a terminal
<Uboy> sebsebseb all of this mean's I'm so tired and 13 Hours working front Laptop to solve 1 problem! :d
<juggalo483> ok
<wajimba> sebsebseb: got vnc working- now how do I change my screen resolution to 1440x875?
<sebsebseb> wajimba: uhmm well  I know that the computer your connecting to, that that is the one where the resolution should probably be changed really
<wajimba> yeah
<wajimba> so, is it an xorg.conf thing?
<sebsebseb> wajimba: so yeah on that computer get it changed
<sebsebseb> wajimba: no I don't think it has anything to do with xorg
<sebsebseb> wajimba: how big or small the connection is on your screen
<sebsebseb> wajimba: the desktop
<wajimba> well, my only problem is that 1440x875 is not a standard resolution, so I can't just pick it on the VNC server computer
<sebsebseb> Uboy: right I just gone on your link
<Uboy> ok tnx dude
<wajimba> the connection is LAN -- 100 Mbps
<sebsebseb> Uboy: pm only with proper reason :)
<sebsebseb> Uboy: and so far you haven't been pming me like that at all
<juggalo483> Zykotick9: unable to find package
<ZykoticK9> wajimba, that limitation would be in your VNC client (not really surprising actually)
<sebsebseb> Uboy: basically pm is good for stuff that shoudn't go in the channel, for example off topic chat
<ZykoticK9> juggalo483, are you on 10.04?  if you you need to enable the Partner repository.
<sebsebseb> !pm | Uboy
<ubottu> Uboy: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ZykoticK9> juggalo483, my note in blue at the top http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/java
<wajimba> ZykoticK9: huh? I'm just using the built-in remote desktop on ubuntu. To my knowledge the vnc clientside will adjust the window according to the resolution set on the server side
<sebsebseb> Uboy: you asked in pm if my name is always sebsebseb when I am in here, most of the time it has been
<NetScr1be> x-chat can't survive power standby?
<NetScr1be> Ubuntu upgrade weirdness
<sebsebseb> Uboy: also it is a good idea to not target a particular person when wanting support and asking a question, instead ask the whole channel :)
<Uboy> sebsebseb are u play with me?
<ZykoticK9> wajimba, vnc client must be the resolution cause though
<flypiper> soadkombucha, are you still here??
<juggalo483> father-inlaw said nstall openjdk java runtime
<soadkombucha> flypiper: Yes
<sebsebseb> Uboy: and now hold on so I can read the link you gave :)
<soadkombucha> flypiper: What's going on?
<wajimba> ZykoticK9: the cause?
<Uboy> what link?
<NetScr1be> It's in the installing software phase preparing to configure HAL and is hung ....
<flypiper> soadkombucha, the ipw3945 modules aren' in non-free
<NetScr1be> ... mouse won't move and Caps Lock is blinking
<ZykoticK9> wajimba, why would you want to run a remove connection that that high a resolution anyway?  isn't that slow?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: the one you gave out in here three times
<ZykoticK9> wajimba, s/remove/remote
<ylmfos> 你们都是哪里人
<Uboy> sebsebseb http://knowledge76.com/index.php/Fingerprint_Reader_Usage
<sebsebseb> Uboy: yes that one
<soadkombucha> flypiper: Hrm. Did you try compiling them from source?
<Uboy> sebsebseb http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/reset-your-ubuntu-password-easily-from-the-live-cd/
<sebsebseb> Uboy: by the way I am not a girl
<bazhang> ylmfos, english here
<NetScr1be> I wwas not a girl one
<soadkombucha> flypiper: http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/#downloads
<Uboy> sebsebseb any way I love U!
<wise_crypt> eh
<flypiper> soadkombucha, ok.. thanks
<bazhang> ylmfos, #ubuntu-cn for chinese
<sebsebseb> Uboy: is your computer a system76 ?
<soadkombucha> flypiper: Not a problem.
<bruenig> ipw3945 is way out of date
<soadkombucha> flypiper: Do you know how to compile from source?
<Uboy> sebsebseb Waht?!!!11
<soadkombucha> bruenig: It's the card he has though
<bruenig> iwl drivers are the up-to-date supporter drivers
<bruenig> iwl3945
<sebsebseb> Uboy: ok on the top of
<flypiper> soadkombucha, yea.. but this is a new install so I will have to install all the build tools
<bruenig> ipw was deprecated by iwl
<wajimba> ZykoticK9: that's a good point. That's the size of the client screen I want to view it on minus the window bar height
<Uboy> sebsebseb 2 minutes can u go in IM/
<Uboy> ?
<bruenig> http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi&n=downloads
<maco> Uboy: isnt this something you can call system76 about? they provide support when you buy their hardware, i thought
<bruenig> you are looking for this, not the ipw3945 driver
<soadkombucha> flypiper: Try the iwl drivers
<soadkombucha> flypiper: Search for them, if they're not there build from them: http://intellinuxwireless.org/?n=Downloads
<ylmfos> Where are you from?
<bazhang> !ot | ylmfos
<sebsebseb> Uboy: uhmm
<ubottu> ylmfos: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<maco> Uboy: for reference,  they have ##system76 on here and they have their own subforum on http://ubuntuforums.org if you want help direct from system76 folks
<flypiper> soadkombucha, that is what is installed from default.. and they are really slow... it won't load a web page at all
<sebsebseb> ubottu: point 4 on the page you gave
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Uboy> sebsebseb what's your meaning of system 76?
<bazhang> ylmfos, this is NOT the chat channel
<soadkombucha> flypiper: Ahh.
<bruenig> I find it hard to believe that iwl is not included by default in ubuntu or alternative that there is not a package for it
<soadkombucha> flypiper: Then try the ipw drivers if you want.
<derp> Is there a way to take VMware and make it the GUI for ubuntu?
<Uboy> sebsebseb no my system not 76!
<soadkombucha> flypiper: Did you try the wireless backports module?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: have you even read all of this page?  http://knowledge76.com/index.php/Fingerprint_Reader_Usage
<wireshark> could anyone check  to synaptic if has already instaled the sun-java6-bin and sun-java6-jre???
<flypiper> soadkombucha, Im trying to get them.. but they seem to have vanished
<sebsebseb> http://knowledge76.com/index.php/Fingerprint_Reader_Usage
<ZykoticK9> wajimba, isn't resolution all determined by your VNC client setup? - i don't use remote GUI stuff
<sebsebseb> Uboy: look at number 4
<Uboy> sebsebseb yes
<soadkombucha> flypiper: hold on
<sebsebseb> Uboy: also the introduction mentions system 76
<maco> Uboy: why are you using system76-hardware-specific drivers if you dont have a system76 machine? have you checked that its the exact same hardware?
<Guest87049> Just saying this again due to the nick change: Is there a way to take VMware and make it the GUI for ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: number 4 is your problem?
<flypiper> soadkombucha, where would I find those?
<CrazyHyena> will ubuntu's future versions continue to try to be lightweight, as in using the same amount of RAM in the next versions?
<sebsebseb> maco: :)  bingo I was getting to that,  that he is probably doing the wrong thing
<wajimba> ZykoticK9: my client, realvnc, grabs the resolution of the screen that it's looking at
<bruenig> ipw isn't even maintained anymore, I doubt seriously that it will even compile and work properly in the latest kernels
<NetScr1be> Guest87049, say more about that but maqybe differently
<bruenig> it stopped being maintained at least a year ago
<soadkombucha> flypiper: Try compat-wireless? http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Download/stable/
<wireshark> could anyone check  to synaptic if has already instaled the sun-java6-bin and sun-java6-jre???
<Guest87049> k
<maco> bruenig: 2 or 3 more like
<Uboy> sebsebseb dude my fingerprint is another problem! I can't install and use it
<soadkombucha> bruenig: You think compat-wireless might work?
<wise_crypt> derp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Server it has a web interface
<flypiper> soadkombucha, Ok.. gimme a few
<Uboy> sebsebseb my fingerprint sensor in windows named UPEK
<Guest87049> Well what I am wanting to do is take the functions of VMware and literally just make the different OS onto the same desktop as the default OS
<soadkombucha> Guest87049: There's software that does that hold on
<maco> Uboy: but UPEK is a brand....
<maco> Uboy: you need to check whether its the exact same model
<ylmfos>  What does it chat the function is?
<maco> ylmfos: what?
<bazhang> ylmfos, Ubuntu support only
<soadkombucha> Guest87049: There's QEmu and there's another one
<Uboy> maco is there any way to found the exact model?
<bazhang> ylmfos, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<CrazyHyena> virtualbox
<ZykoticK9> wajimba, when you connect in realvnc see the "connection options" and the scale option appears to modify resolution somehow.  Good luck man.
<soadkombucha> CrazyHyena: No
<Guest87049> I am not wanting to do virtual box or VMware or any of that
<cellofellow> FLV is a container format that can use the Sorenson 3 codec (ffmpeg calls it flv, it's a subset of H.232) or On2 VP6 or H.264.
<soadkombucha> CrazyHyena: Guest87049  wants to run the kernels cocurrently
<CrazyHyena> oh
<ylmf-han> how can i update a software? i have download the .desktop file
<cellofellow> oops, wrong chanel
<Guest87049> I want the OS to be a universal operating system
<soadkombucha> Guest87049: CoLinux or QEmu
<Guest87049> thank you
<bazhang> ylmf-han, downloaded from where
<cellofellow> irssi split screens are a little confusing
<Uboy> maco i think u'r bot1
<sebsebseb> Uboy: make sure your installing for your computer, otherwise yes problems
<maco> Uboy: run "lsusb" to get the vendor & model id numbers
<soadkombucha> Guest87049: Not a problem. CoLinux might need to be run from windows though..
<maco> Uboy: and no, i'm not a bot
<wireshark> could anyone check  to synaptic if has already installed the sun-java6-bin and sun-java6-jre???
<Guest87049> Does colinux allow mac, windows, and ubuntu
<Uboy> maco sorry,
<CrazyHyena> is there a way to convert USB into a normal COM serial port?
<bazhang> wireshark, enable the partner repo to get
<soadkombucha> Guest87049: I don't know. There's also KVM
<bazhang> !partner | wireshark
<ubottu> wireshark: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<sebsebseb> Guest87049: no colinux is uhmm
<Guest87049> These are all just virtualhost correct?
<Uboy> smaco lsusb show me only a UPEK in line 1
<sebsebseb> Guest87049: a bit like Wine, but for Windows and for Linux apps
<ZykoticK9> wireshark, could you rephrase?  what would you like?
<soadkombucha> But KVM is virtual machines
<soadkombucha> Guest87049: CoLinux is the only one I know that allows a kernel to be run cocurrently
<wireshark> ZykoticK9:  only to check if you already installed them
<Guest87049> ah
<edbian> soadkombucha, coLinux is really cool
<ZykoticK9> wireshark, i have them jre installed
<Uboy> maco us 008 Device 002: ID 147e:1000 Upek
<wireshark> could you check ZykoticK9?
<Uboy> Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Uboy> Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Uboy> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Uboy> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Uboy> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<FloodBot2> Uboy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Uboy> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Uboy> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0c45:63e0 Microdia Sonix Integrated Webcam
<flypiper> soadkombucha, I will have to build that also.. let me try the ipw3945 first
<cntrational> Uboy: what
<soadkombucha> Guest87049: But colinux is linux in windows
<ylmfos>  Where do I want to know you from
<sebsebseb> Uboy: did you set a root password?
<Guest87049> So how do I get an Operating system to just kinda be like a 3rd party hosting to allow mac, windows, and linux functions/programs to be run on one desktop?
<cntrational> Uboy: use pastebin
<soadkombucha> flypiper: Alright.
<soadkombucha> Guest87049: Well through windows you can use colinux to run a linux kernel I don't know if you can emulate mac
<bazhang> ylmfos, please chat elsewhere
<ZykoticK9> wireshark, jre version 6.20dlj-1ubuntu3
<Uboy> sebsebseb I'm not what is Root!
<wireshark> ZykoticK9:  is already installed uh?
<soadkombucha> flypiper: If I'm not here when you get back, I'm doing a system reboot
<Uboy> sebsebseb the only account created is one and during in install
<ZykoticK9> wireshark, what do you mean?  not be default!
<maco> CrazyHyena: http://delicious.com/macoafi
<flypiper> soadkombucha, Thanks a million for your help.. U ROCK
<Pirate_Hunter> Guest87049, just install a vm of your choice i.e. virtualbox/vmware and load your chosen os
<soadkombucha> flypiper: It's not a problem. It's just a matter of looking for the drivers.
<Uboy> cntrrational : waht is pastebin?
<maco> !pastebin | cntrational
<ubottu> cntrational: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<maco> erk
<maco> cntrational: sorry
<maco> !pastebin | uboy
<cntrational> >.>
<ubottu> uboy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<FloodBot2> maco: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> Anyone want to take over helping Uboy  or well trying to like I was doing?  I want to go away from the computer
<cntrational> i was thinking whether ubottu had description pastebin
<cntrational> *description for pastebin
<juggalo483> Zykotick9: keeps sitting at starting applet
<soadkombucha> I use pastebin.ca
<Pirate_Hunter> sebsebseb, what is wrong with his system
<soadkombucha> He forgot his password
<soadkombucha> And is trying to reset it
<sebsebseb> Pirate_Hunter: not sure exactly, he can't  go into recovery mode
<soadkombucha> And as far as I can recall the passwd utility wasn't working either
<sebsebseb> Pirate_Hunter: he can't get his Ubuntu password re set, and it seems he has been trying to install some odd driver, that wasn't for his hardware
<sebsebseb> Pirate_Hunter: http://knowledge76.com/index.php/Fingerprint_Reader_Usage
<sebsebseb> http://knowledge76.com/index.php/Fingerprint_Reader_Usage
<bruenig> use a live cd and chroot to reset your password
<sebsebseb> bruenig: it seems he has tried that, and that won't even work
<Agu10> is there a program to start other windows in a specific virtual desktop?
<bruenig> he has done it wrong
<bruenig> there is no concievable reason that wont work
<sebsebseb> Pirate_Hunter: I suggested clean installing  earlier, but they didn't want to do that
<Pirate_Hunter> sebsebseb, errrrgh....
<ZykoticK9> juggalo483, if you trying a web app many won't work on linux - i'm affraid fewer seem to work with the openjava/icedtea then sun's version, BUT you can report stuff as potential bugs.  Good luck man.
<cntrational> Agu10: virtual desktop?
<sebsebseb> Pirate_Hunter: and hes new as well, last week apparently
<Agu10> I mean workspaces
<Agu10> in a specific workspace
<Traveler3> zykotick9: got jave installed
<Traveler3> #java
<ZykoticK9> Traveler3, ya?
<Pirate_Hunter> sebsebseb, that's gonna be a pain, fresh install would be easier than messing with pam specially since I dont know anything about the system76
<Uboy> bruenig I use a live CD to change a password by this instructions > http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/reset-your-ubuntu-password-easily-from-the-live-cd/ and Terminal said password successfuly updated but a problem still exist
<sebsebseb> Pirate_Hunter: sure, but his computer isn't even a system76
<cntrational> Agu10: compiz has a setting to always open a app in a specific workspace, but i don't think that's what you want
<juggalo483> Zykotick9: traveler is me  lol just took a few sec. for the applet to load
<Pirate_Hunter> sebsebseb, now you're just pulling my leg so what is it?
<sebsebseb> Pirate_Hunter: no idea
<sebsebseb> Uboy: which manufacture is your computer?
<rpgsimmaster> On a different note, someone want to assist me? :P I'm booting Ubuntu 10.04 server, and one of my Software RAID arrays apparently has an error: "Serious errors were found while checking dthe disk drive for /var... Press F to attemp to fix the errors, I to ignore...." however, here it just freezes - it doesn't want to accept any of the valid keypresses; I know it's reading the keyboard, because I can switch virtual terminals, but I can't actually start
<Guest87049> But I dont want to have a program open to run virtual machines. I want to literally have a distro of linux that I just pop in an install disc for another OS and have it install
<juggalo483> Zykotick9: i use a java based IRC client
<sebsebseb> Uboy: who made it?
<Guest87049> I hope that clears what I am trying to say
<Pirate_Hunter> Uboy, can you lshw and paste the contents to a pastebin site?
<Uboy> sebsebseb Dell Vostro 1520
<Agu10> cntrational, well, I want that in a console line command
<ZykoticK9> juggalo483, it seems to be working ;)
<sebsebseb> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Pirate_Hunter> sebsebseb, have they got any access to the system i.e. recovery?
<juggalo483> zykotick: Thanks a bunch
<Agu10> to open the app in whichever workspace I'd like
<sebsebseb> Pirate_Hunter: no recovery mode won't work
<Guest87049> Does what I said clear it up any further?
<cntrational> Agu10: hmm, I don't know about anything like that, sorry D:
<rpgsimmaster> sebsebseb: What's the issue, and what do they say they have *absolutely* tried?
<soadkombucha> rpgsimmaster: Almost everything
<juggalo483> how do a reset my video should i just delete the Xorg.conf file?
<Uboy> Guys Thanks For Helping, I'm Still Hear
<rpgsimmaster> lol, is the issue almost everything, or what they've tried?
<soadkombucha> juggalo483: Are you trying to restart X?
<Pirate_Hunter> sebsebseb, oh wow this is getting better and better, I'll have to pass my skills wont suffice this time
<soadkombucha> rpgsimmaster: They've tried almost everything.
<rpgsimmaster> but what's the issue?
<ZykoticK9> juggalo483, don't delete it, just move it to a different name
<Guest87049> But I dont want to have a program open to run virtual machines. I want to literally have a distro of linux that I just pop in an install disc for another OS and have it install. does that clear it up at all?
<rpgsimmaster> I came in late
<bazhang> Guest87049, yes, but that has nothing to with ubuntu support
<Dargon> hey guys, my cron says /usr/local/bin/php /home/kenko/www/crons.php > /home/kenko/cron.log 2>&1 is there any reason that theres absolutely nothing in cron.log?
<soadkombucha> rpgsimmaster: Improper hardware installed fingerprint reader drivers preventing login
<juggalo483> no i got a new graphics card
<rpgsimmaster> ooooh
<sebsebseb> rpgsimmaster: basically they can't  get into recovery mode,  so can't get their Ubuntu account password reset, they have tried a Live CD no good.   and they seem to have been trying to install a driver for a computer that isn't the one they are using
<Guest87049> bazhang how do I accomplish this, then?
<bazhang> Guest87049, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<ll62> ilove you
<Guest87049> thank you
<rpgsimmaster> Guest87049: It sounds like you need a bare metal VM installation, but it's rarely ever that simple
<juggalo483> i love you too 1162
<Dargon> anyone help me with crons?
<Pirate_Hunter> Guest87049, before asking that let me ask you is that even possible if so where did you read it
<sebsebseb> rpgsimmaster: or whatever this is.  http://knowledge76.com/index.php/Fingerprint_Reader_Usage
<sebsebseb> http://knowledge76.com/index.php/Fingerprint_Reader_Usage
<sebsebseb> Pirate_Hunter: got enough info?
<bazhang> Pirate_Hunter, feel free to join him in #ubuntu-offtopic
<RPG-Master> Anyone know of a way to turn a .odp and .ppt file into a full video complete with background music, for playback on a DVD player?
<deserteagle> hello all
<soadkombucha> Pirate_Hunter: You can run a linux kernel cocurrently along windows with colinux
<Pirate_Hunter> bazhang, nope I'll stay here I dont think they are aware of what they are asking
<Uboy> guys I'm here
<rpgsimmaster> have they reverted the PAM files?
<juggalo483> can i fun the explorer window as root/sudo
<Dargon> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<deserteagle> i'm connecting my droid to my PC, but it always mounts for root access only. Any ideas? THanks!
<rpgsimmaster> Also, any ideas for my problem anyone, I'm kind of stuck here
<Uboy> rpgsimmaster i Edit a PAM file
<Uboy> Guys Help me! My english doesn't very well
<Pirate_Hunter> Uboy, where trying to figure out how to help you but I just dont know the problem and your system is on a 50% chance a system76 but than were not even sure so could you explain your problem using as much detail as possible and dont leave out something that might help us
<cntrational> "My english doesn't very well" that must be intentional
<Pirate_Hunter> juggalo483, huh?
<juggalo483> any way to run explorer with read/write acess
<sebsebseb> cntrational: no  I think its true, from all the communication I have had with them so far
<Uboy> Pirate_Hunter ok
<cntrational> sebsebseb: but it's so apt
<Uboy> Pirate_Hunter > > Explain > after I'm triyng to apply this changes > http://knowledge76.com/index.php/Fingerprint_Reader_Usage > my problem appears > my password doesn't work for authentificate command in sudo, instal package from software source and..... but log in page doesn't want me a password becouse I think i changed the setting to log in after problem occure, so I'm triying to change password bu GRUB and go to root shell, but GRUB doesn't complete that t
<Pirate_Hunter> juggalo483, again huh...? explorer windows, ubuntu nautilus and if that is what your asking than use gksudo nautilus to run it as root but I wouldn't advise it as you could break your system
<Uboy> Pirates_Hunter > is that enogh?
<sebsebseb> Pirate_Hunter: look at point 4 on that webpage :)
<rpgsimmaster> UBoy, what is your native language?
<Uboy> Persian
<rpgsimmaster> (I'm wondering if we'd have more success with a machine translation)
<rpgsimmaster> ah
<juggalo483> i just wanna be able to delete/rename files with out having to open command
<sebsebseb> rpgsimmaster: or maybe he could explain  stuff, to people in a channel for his language, when done here
<sebsebseb> rpgsimmaster: if can't be helped here properly I mean
<Uboy> rpgsimmaster persian and sorry for much much more bad speaking in english1
<sebsebseb> Uboy: who did you buy your computer from?
<jmknsd> does Ubuntu work on the i3 on chip graphics?
<Uboy> sebsebseb our IR Ubuntu channels are empty now
<Pirate_Hunter> sebsebseb, just read it, it is actually states it clearly.... oh boi...
<sebsebseb> Uboy: also your not even in USA or Canada are you?  if so you can't buy from System76
<rpgsimmaster> UBoy: Just to check, have you attempted:
<sebsebseb> Pirate_Hunter: point 4 you mean?
<rpgsimmaster> - Booting from a Live Ubuntu CD-rom?
<Pirate_Hunter> Uboy, can I ask why you can't reisntall the system again
<sebsebseb> Pirate_Hunter: point 4 does sound like his problem
<Uboy> sebsebseb I'm Live in IRAN not USA or Canda
<deserteagle> i'm connecting my droid to my PC, but it always mounts for root access only. Any ideas? Thanks!
<Pirate_Hunter> sebsebseb, yup it actually states it loud and clear
<alouden> i just installed today and was wondering if there is a solution to the cursor jumping when I touch the touchpad with two fingers..other than not doing that
<sebsebseb> Pirate_Hunter: indeed which has been said for a while now
<rpgsimmaster> alouden: Is your touchpad multitouch?
<soadkombucha> flypiper: Any luck?
<alouden> doubt it
<alouden> not sure actually
<Uboy> Pirate_Hunter becouse i heared that Linux not need to reinstall like window and this only my resoan to choose linux
<rpgsimmaster> Then probably not - it's by hardware design that it will do that
<Pirate_Hunter> Uboy, how can I say this you got very little experience with linux, you just installed the OS a week ago, why can't you reformat it?
<Kyoko> is there a way to dual boot ubuntu without overwriting the mbr?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: the instructions on  this webpage http://knowledge76.com/index.php/Fingerprint_Reader_Usage  ARE NOT FOR YOUR COMPUTER!
<rpgsimmaster> UBoy: Have you booted into a Live CDRom?
<rpgsimmaster> Kyoko: Yes
<rpgsimmaster> The long answer is a little more complex :P
 * rpgsimmaster curses Software RAID VERY LOUDLY
<Uboy> sebsebseb OOKKK!
<sebsebseb> Uboy: and since you used them, you have the problem that is mentioned on the webpage in 4.
<Pirate_Hunter> Uboy, I understand what you mean but what people don't take into consideration is the learning curve and the experience, the longer you use it the less you'll need to reformat it, heck even I had to reformat my system a couple times as a beginner
<Uboy> rpgsimmaster yes
<deserteagle> hmm... ok how about this: how do I change the permissions on a mounted drive?
<cntrational> it's generally a good idea to format after your system's gotten cluttered <.<
<Uboy> ok. Guys I reformat my linux
<sebsebseb> cntrational: or has the wrong driver installed
<rpgsimmaster> Yes
<Pirate_Hunter> rpgsimmaster, i'll let you take over this is too much fo my skills and suggesting chroot willl be harder than it seems
<sebsebseb> Uboy: finally :)
<rpgsimmaster> Does anyone know how to rebuild a Software RAID array from Ubuntu live CD?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: oh if you set up a seperate /home when you install
<Uboy> sebsebseb and other guys thanks for Helping
<sebsebseb> Uboy: and there is a reason to re install in the future, makes it much easier
<wise_crypt> Uboy: OS (operating system ) is just a tools it depends on how you use it :)
<wise_crypt> *tool
<cntrational> you could always just setup a /home partition
<sebsebseb> Pirate_Hunter: want to tell him how to do that? sepereate home befoer installing,  I do want to go away from computer :)
<cntrational> that'd make formatting much easier
<sebsebseb> cntrational: yeah /  /home and swap
<sebsebseb> cntrational: exactly
<Pirate_Hunter> Uboy, I know it is not what you want to hear but at this point it ms the best option and please stay away from that page unless you're sure it actually works. do me a favour when you log in to your new system type this command sudo lshw > hardware-info.txt
<soadkombucha> sebsebseb: You don't do a /boot?
<Uboy> sebsebseb my /home is in another Partition1
<sebsebseb> cntrational: and his swap will be ok,  but he will need to get rid of /
<soadkombucha> sebsebseb: I make a 100MB partition for /boot so all my kernels are alone
<cntrational> yup
<soadkombucha> Uboy: then you could reinstall
<sebsebseb> soadkombucha: no need to do seperate /boot untill its  well I guess still need it for XFS, and need it for the optional btrfs  support in development versions of 10.10
<Pirate_Hunter> sebsebseb, nope cause it will take longer and I dont even know what system they have as far as I can tell a reformat is the best option
<sebsebseb> soadkombucha: unless its, above
<cntrational> /boot?
<soadkombucha> sebsebseb: I like having my kernels separately. Plus it's the first partition on my disk.
<sebsebseb> Uboy: Ubuntu is teh only OS on the computer?  no Windows?
<soadkombucha> sebsebseb: And I have a 500GB HDD I didn't want my linux partition too large. I have 15GB root, 5GB home, 2GB swap, 100MB boot, 50GB windows, and the rest (about 393GB) is data
<Uboy> sebsebseb No Windows is commonly used in teh
<soadkombucha> sebsebseb: And the data is on an extended partition, I'm thinking about figuring out Hackintosh or trying out chromium OS
<rpgsimmaster> Uboy: That was not the question
<cntrational> ...what
<rpgsimmaster> Uboy: Is Linux the only Operating System you have currently installed on the system?
<cntrational> Uboy: "teh" was just a mistake for "the"
<Uboy> Pirate_Hunter where exactly i must type sudo lshw ?
<soadkombucha> OK my audio won't play at all
<alouden>  Using two fingers in a pinching  motion will zoom in and out, and moving a finger in a circular motion  will scroll.
<Uboy> sorry guys1
<Uboy> ok
<Uboy> yes
<alouden> does that mean its multi touch or just sort of
<rpgsimmaster> that's multitouch
<sebsebseb> Uboy: ok makes re install easy
<Pirate_Hunter> Uboy, if you choose to reistall your linux distro than in you can type that in terminal once you log in
<Uboy> the linux is only os on my laptop
<sebsebseb> Uboy: with seperate /home as well
<alouden> so what does that mean to me
<sebsebseb> !home | Uboy
<ubottu> Uboy: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<rpgsimmaster> alouden: Er... you have a multitouch touchpad? I'm not sure of the answer you're looking for here
<cntrational> alouden: what does what mean to you
<Uboy> sebsebseb u mean /home must be in another partition of HDD
<Uboy> ?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: it is a good idea
<sebsebseb> Uboy: makes re installing much easier
<cntrational> Uboy: it doesn't have to be, but it's a good idea, yeah
<alouden> can i stop the cursor from jumping around or do i just have to be careful not to touch with more than one finger
<sebsebseb> Uboy: or when your more expereinced,  and maybe wanting to try another distro, it would make that easier as well
<soadkombucha> Can anyone help me get my audio working?
<rpgsimmaster> alouden: You should be able to disable multitouch, if you do not want it
<cntrational> ooh is that a guide to moving your home partition
<alouden> ok thanks
<rpgsimmaster> alouden: from memory, under the Mouse preferences, there is an option there to disable it
<cntrational> this'll be useful
<Uboy> sebsebseb tnx
<Pirate_Hunter> Uboy, I got sometime I can help you with the reinstall if you want to do it now instead of going in a loop on the same issue and getting nowhere
<sebsebseb> cntrational: want to help him partition for the seperate /home as well, if he comes back on the Live CD?
<soadkombucha> Can anyone help me get my audio working? Not actually the sound but playing media files
<alouden> it is disabled
<rpgsimmaster> alouden: Most curious. I would say the settings are therefore wrong
<wildbat> sometime my laptop can't wake up to ubuntu after suspend ~ it just power on and freeze w/ black screen , how do i troubleshoot it
<Uboy> Pirate_Hunter tnx
<Pirate_Hunter> soadkombucha, have you got the codecs
<sebsebseb> cntrational: swap should be fine, from his original install.   so just remove /   and make a new 10GB or so I guess, and big seperate home, both Ext4, and done
<soadkombucha> Pirate_Hunter: I installed the restricted pack
<sebsebseb> cntrational: I mean I want to go away from the computer soon really
<aretrfre34> how to hookup 2 ubuntus via wifi?
<Pirate_Hunter> !codecs | soadkombucha
<ubottu> soadkombucha: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<aretrfre34> ubottu:wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<soadkombucha> Pirate_Hunter: I have the restricted pack
<Uboy> sepsepsep, before I install linux I creat 3 partition 1 > sda1 for root 2> swap area 3> /home, this was enogh?
<alouden> settings where doesnt look like i can do a lot in the system, mouse, etc area
<cntrational> sebsebseb: oh uh, maybe
<cntrational> sebsebseb: i might not be here, either
<sebsebseb> Uboy: come back on the Live CD
<sebsebseb> Uboy: get it booted now
<sebsebseb> Uboy: and i'll tell you how to partition :)
<aretrfre34> ubottu:wifi didnt helped
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pirate_Hunter> soadkombucha, you mean ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: and then thats it I am so done, with Ubuntu support for tonight :)
<soadkombucha> Pirate_Hunter: Yes.
<Uboy> sebsebseb I partitioned my HDD already now
<sebsebseb> Uboy: boot the Ubuntu CD, the live session, and come back here on it, yeah?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: yes, but
<sebsebseb> Uboy: not the way
<sebsebseb> Uboy: are you on the Live CD now?
<Uboy> sebsebseb ok wait
<Uboy> sebsebseb before that I mustnt move or copy anything to another partition?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: have you loaded up from the Ubuntu CD?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: are you using the Ubuntu CD now?
<soadkombucha> Pirate_Hunter: And system sounds work.
<Uboy> sebsebseb restart pc and use the LIVE session?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: use the live session on the Ubuntu CD
<soadkombucha> Pirate_Hunter: And so do youtube videos...
<Uboy> sebsebseb ok
<Uboy> wait
<jmknsd> does Ubuntu 10.04 work on the i3 on-chip graphics? or is there some sort of supported hardware website I am not seeing
<alouden> rpgsimmaster, on second look, i dont see an option to disable multitouch  or is that something that is done in pc setup
<rpgsimmaster> hmmmm
<rpgsimmaster> alas, not having multitouch myself, I can't be of any more use here
<alouden> ok
<alouden> thanks anyway
<soadkombucha> Pirate_Hunter: I'm really confused
<alex_mayorga> hi! How can I get the list of bluetooth MAC addresses of the devices paired to my laptop?
<juggalo4833> ok. so how do i install a file ending tar.bz2
<soadkombucha> juggalo4833: You have to compile it from source
<soadkombucha> juggalo4833: Do you know how to use the terminal?
<aurilliance> Yesterday I finally got my eGalax touchscreen working again after updating to 10.04 - Now I want to get it working *with screen rotation*. When I rotate the screen, the touchscreen calibration still thinks it is not rotated, anyone know how to fix this?
<juggalo4833> kinda
<soadkombucha> juggalo4833: What driver is it?
<juggalo4833> its not its the updated firefox
<soadkombucha> What version?
<kent\n> I've been having some mindnumbing headaches with regard to (possibly) dnsmasq, but also possibly something else. Firstly, for some bizzare reason I cannot make out (or diagnose), machines randomly lose TCP/IP connectivity to my ubuntu box, and its only ever one machine at a time, and when this happens, they also stop being able to request/update dhcp leases ( happens under both windows and linux -_- )
<juggalo4833> 3.6.4
<thune3> jmknsd: reports in forums are that graphics work fine (suspend/resume problems have been reported though). i say try the liveCD and see for yourself.
<cntrational> juggalo4833: you shouldn't install firefox like that
<soadkombucha> juggalo4833: where did you save the file to?
<juggalo4833> downloads
<cntrational> juggalo4833: if you do, you'd have to download and recompile to update again
<juggalo4833> then how do i update
<kent\n> additionally to my above problem, dnsmasq for some reason keeps having /var/run/dnsmasq/resolv.conf as an empty file, I would report this bug on launchpad, but the signup rigmarole is way too much -_-
<soadkombucha> juggalo4833: I'm looking
<jmknsd> thanks thune3, I'm just shopping for a laptop atm,  and want to make sure it has supported hardware
<soadkombucha> juggalo4833: Can't you just update through firefox itself?
<juggalo4833> no option
<cntrational> soadkombucha: it's disabled in ubuntu's version of firefox
 * kent\n is welcome to suggestions, and will try not being an ass, seriously, but it may take a bit of self-restraint -_-
<soadkombucha> cntrational: Odd.
<aretrfre34> how to hookup 2 ubuntus via wifi?
<juggalo4833> would it hurt my os to install that way
<aurilliance> anyone know how to get an egalax touchscreen to handle screen rotation?
<Nola> how many years do you think before Ubuntu will start to be as good as Windows 7?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: I nearly left the computer, hi again
<aretrfre34> how to hookup 2 ubuntus via wifi?
<aurilliance> Nola, negative, several
<kent\n> Nola: thats probably a negative value
<sebsebseb> Uboy: on the CD?
<Uboy> sebsebseb I'm Here in Live CD Session
<sebsebseb> Uboy: ok
<juggalo4833> guys http://linuxers.org/howto/how-update-your-firefox-364-ubuntu-1004-lucid-lynx
<sebsebseb> Uboy: I want to see what your current partition set up is, so  system > administration > partition editor
<Uboy> sebsebseb and sorry for Delay
<kent\n> Nola: also, "better" is an entirely subjective thing, some people think DOS is better than windows 7
<cntrational> juggalo4833: i can tell you how to add a mozilla repository that'll give you the latest updates
<Nola> well
<Uboy> ok
<sebsebseb> Uboy: and show me a screenshot
<sebsebseb> !screenshot | Uboy
<ubottu> Uboy: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<Nola> you cant go to a web page and download a program for linux
<Uboy> sebsebseb ok
<cntrational> to be fair, Win7's taskbar is pretty awesome
<Nola> and then uncompress it and run
<Nola> but windows can
<aurilliance> I would say 10.04's support for drivers out of the box was on par with win7, but this is probably for offtopic chat
<kent\n> Nola: so, we consider that a *perk*
<Nola> so its gonna be a good while before linux is capable
<aretrfre34> Nola:you are awsome
<Nola> a perk how?
<kent\n> Nola: just download and run is why windows is so full of viruses !
<aretrfre34> how to hookup 2 ubuntus via wifi?
<Joshua_Roberts> Nola, Windows doesn't have repositories either.  I can't update everything on a Win7 machine with one command or menu option.
<Uboy> sebsebseb i have partition editor, another one
<sebsebseb> Windows 7
<sebsebseb> blah de blah
<sebsebseb> Vista version 2
<sebsebseb> blah de blah
<sebsebseb> !ot
<FloodBot2> sebsebseb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Uboy> sebsebseb name Disk Utility
<sebsebseb> 44444444444444444444444444445
<Nola> well at my university we had a project of maintaining and releasing a package that our group had put together
<Nola> it took 3 weeks to even get it packaged up and attempt to be usable on different linux distros
<cntrational> sebsebseb: win 7 is pretty good
<sebsebseb> Uboy: system > administration > partition editor
<Pirate_Hunter> irony sebsebseb  being told off by obottu
<kent\n> Nola: also, all the software on $Distro is supported, for free, by that distribution . Unlike windows where ,er, yes, good luck getting any support for ANYTHING, even if you're paying for it
<sebsebseb> Pirate_Hunter: not ubottu  FloodBot2
<Joshua_Roberts> What are some methods to mount a passworded network share on boot with open box?
<Nola> linux int gonna catch on until you can download software from pages
<Nola> *is not
<Pirate_Hunter> Nola, seriously #off-topic and I stand corrected sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> cntrational: it stil shoudn't really be online :)  security reasons, more secure than XP though
<kent\n> Nola: that is your belief, but I completely disagree =)
<Uboy> sebsebseb > the utilitu for disk in lucid is Disk Utility, wait for screenshot
<sebsebseb> Uboy: no gparted/partitioneditor should be on the CD
<cntrational> Nola: you can, actually, with .deb files
<Uboy> sebsebseb http://img22.img98.com/out.php/i111072_Screenshot.png
<sebsebseb> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<aretrfre34> how to activate alt-f2-6 consoles?
<jojogizmoajke> I have a problem
<lobito> hello
<juggalo4833> firefox update worked
<Guest81801> 122
<jojogizmoajke> I have a linux vps first time ever using linux lol
<aretrfre34> if i go alt-f2 it just blinks not active
<Joshua_Roberts> Nola; you do know that almost all of 7's great ideas came from linux don't you...?
<jojogizmoajke> so i managed to ssh? into the machine and start vnc
<lobito> I did the upgrade to ubuntu 10.04 but like every minute my screen blinks
<kent\n> cntrational: neg, you still have to "sudo dpkg -i *.deb"
<kent\n> cntrational: thats "too hard!"
<jojogizmoajke> But when i tried installing gui i get this
<lobito> is there a problem with xorg.conf ? or what it could be?
<Uboy> sebsebseb ok and screenshot of gparted > http://img22.img98.com/out.php/i111074_Screenshot1.png
<jojogizmoajke> http://pastebin.com/eqh1uMhg
<jojogizmoajke> idk
<sharedLan> why can't i browse mshome network?? why can't i browse my other ubuntu pc? on the same network..it's linked and shared
<cellofellow> cntrational: actually, you can just double-click a .deb file in Nautilus and install it.
<jojogizmoajke> what did i do wrong
<sebsebseb> Uboy: hrm
<cntrational> cellofellow: yes that's what i said
<Uboy> sebsebseb relax i'm w8
<sebsebseb> Uboy: no partition editor or gparted in  system > administratino ?
<sharedLan> i would like to update the other ubuntu pc to 10.4 but it has no cd-rom?
 * cellofellow decides to pay closer attention
<jojogizmoajke> anyone help me?
<Joshua_Roberts> sharedLan? does it have a network connection?
<Uboy> sebsebseb , yes I have gparted and disk utility
 * sebsebseb might boot up that 10.04 ISO in a vm, stil hasnt' used it for anything
<sebsebseb> Uboy: ok gparted is what we want
<sharedLan> it is shared via wifi and cable yes..
<cntrational> kent\n: you can doubleclick to install, as cellofellow said, yeah
<cellofellow> sharedLan: you can use a thumbdrive to install, or you can be adventerous and set up a terminal server to install from.
<Uboy> gparted screenshot: http://img22.img98.com/out.php/i111074_Screenshot1.png
<Joshua_Roberts> have you tried upgrading through apt or update center?
<Uboy> sebsebseb gparted screenshot http://img22.img98.com/out.php/i111074_Screenshot1.png
<sharedLan> josh yes
<Uboy> sebsebseb diskutilitu screenshot http://img22.img98.com/out.php/i111072_Screenshot.png
<Uboy> sebsebseb ?
<Joshua_Roberts> what about making a usb bootable install?
<sharedLan> it doesnt support usb boot i dont think..
<sebsebseb> Uboy: ok not quite the set up I was expecting, you have a seperate /boot
<sharedLan> but how would i do that anyway?
<sorcha> hi i need some help when someone has time
<cntrational> sharedLan: what os are you using
<sebsebseb> !ask | sorcha
<ubottu> sorcha: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pirate_Hunter> sebsebseb, are you trying to guide them into doing a separate /home why use gparted why not do it straight form install menu?
<aretrfre34> how to activate alt-f2-6 consoles?
<jojogizmoajke> can anyone help :(
<sebsebseb> Pirate_Hunter: through manual install is one way yes
<sebsebseb> Pirate_Hunter: and probably will do that
<Joshua_Roberts> I thought there used to be an option on the web site. and there used to be some tutorials on the web about how to use an existing ubuntu install to create a usb install stick.
<sebsebseb> Pirate_Hunter: want to see what partitions they had first, and yes I know there is also a command
<sharedLan> snt ubuntu 10
<Uboy> sebsebseb is everything for partitions ok?
<sharedLan> studio
<sebsebseb> Uboy: how did you install Ubuntu before?  did you do manual install?
<Uboy> sebsebseb yes
<sorcha> ok i am new to linux, trying to get qavimator to run in linux, it has instructions but i am looking at them and wondering what they mean
<Joshua_Roberts> sharelan, it is on the website as an option, create cd or usb stick...
<sebsebseb> Uboy: ok good this will  make things easier then, since you have already used manual install
<sharedLan> kk josh i'll try it
<sebsebseb> Uboy: why did you do a seperate /boot by the way?
<aretrfre34> how to hookup 2 ubuntus via wifi?
<thune3> aretrfre34: gettys should be available with ctrl-alt-f[1-6], sometimes framebuffer/graphics issues cause problems for them. what hardware do you have?
<Pirate_Hunter> sebsebseb, okyour the captain of the boat I'll let you take full command
<cellofellow> aretrfre34: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Joshua_Roberts> sharedLan choose USB stick and then Ubuntu in the next option line and click show me how.
<sebsebseb> Pirate_Hunter: maybe its of a pirate boat, and now your well hunting me
<Uboy> sebsebseb no I didn't make a seperate partition for /boot!
<sharedLan> kk i am also seeding these have they been updated in the past 4 days?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: well according to the screenshot you have one
<aretrfre34> thune:intel gfx
<Uboy> sebsebseb gparted or disk utility?
<aretrfre34> cellofellow:I wanna hookup to pcs to each other, to make them ping each other
<sebsebseb> Uboy: gparted
<sebsebseb> Uboy: also why do you have a big NTFS partition, I thought you told me that Windows wasn't on there?
<cellofellow> aretrfre34: using an ad-hoc wifi network, or something?
<Uboy> sebsebseb I creat this partition with NTFS format manully
<sharedLan> should i re d/l the image files from website? to be sure i'm seeding the most recent files?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: ok your going to do this correctly with Ext4
<sebsebseb> Uboy: my way :)
<aretrfre34> cellofellow:no directly wifi cards on each
<Pirate_Hunter> sebsebseb, nope not hunting you you help them will just add to my skills and knowledge we learn from each other
<sebsebseb> Pirate_Hunter: no that was a joke, since your IRC nick :D
<Uboy> sebsebseb becouse if in future I use a window my pictures, music and .... shown in windows
<sebsebseb> Uboy: if your going to have Windows on there, you should put it on first really
<sebsebseb> Uboy: since if you do it after Ubuntu, Windows makes it so only Windows boots up,  and then you would have to mess around with Grub 2 to get Ubuntu to boot again, and uh
<cellofellow> aretrfre34: ok, yeah, they call that ad-hoc. I've never done this myself, but I think they way to work it is to on one of the machines "create a new wireless network" in NetworkManager, and have the other join. They should each give themselves ZeroConf IP addresses in the 169.254.0.0/16 range. Then, you can ping and whatnot.
<HeTaL> And messing with grub 2 isn't the best thing around.
<sebsebseb> Uboy: and what HeTaL  put
<Uboy> sebsebseb all of it means I change the format to Ext4?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: is Windows going on the computer?  if so,  make that choice now
<Pirate_Hunter> sebsebseb, I know :D
<sebsebseb> Uboy: Windows does not play nice with other operating systems
<pollywog> is it appropriate to ask for help with Evolution here?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: so if you put it on after another operating system,  it makes it so only Windows will boot up
<sebsebseb> pollywog: yes
<Uboy> sebsebseb Perhaps in future I have to use window for working by Special Eletronic Programs
<aretrfre34> cellofellow:tried joiner can't see ad-hoc
<sebsebseb> Uboy: well then you should put it on now before Ubuntu
<cellofellow> aretrfre34: well, you got me.
<Uboy> sebsebseb there is only 1 OS in my system every time ok?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: you can dual boot
<sebsebseb> Uboy: have Windows and Ubuntu on the same computer
<pollywog> I do not run a mail server for my domain, it is hosted elsewhere.  Is there a way to get Evolution to reject foreign character sets or treat emails containing them as junk?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: then choose which one to run, when the computer is turned on or re booted
<Uboy> sebsebseb : I know but I don't linke tu have a window and ubuntu toghether
<juggalo4834> anyone have issues with flash craching during fuillscreen
<soadkombucha> juggalo4834: Haven't fullscreened flash yet
<aretrfre34> why if run weechat in root, cannot connect to servers?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: ok well lets do this partition set up, and if you remember how to do it, you can do something similar later on as well
<ruari> sebsebseb: I run ubuntu native and then vmplayer for my xp windoze box
<juggalo4834> wanna go try for me
<ruari> works micely
<sebsebseb> Runar: yes I know virtual machines :) ,but I have a feeling  that Uboy might not have enough RAM
<sebsebseb> Uboy: how much RAM do you have any idea?
<Uboy> sebsebseb: the NTFS partition is for future, becouse if i decide to use windows I need the DATA
<sebsebseb> Uboy: look at this
<sebsebseb> Uboy: this is for the old Grub, but look
<sebsebseb> !grub | Uboy
<ubottu> Uboy: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<aretrfre34> how switch between consoles, alf-f1-6 ctr-alt-f1-6 just show blinking no wellcome messages
<alex_mayorga> can someone help me with my bluetooth woes?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: if you want to have both on the same computer  Ubuntu and Windows,  Windows should be installed first.
<Uboy> sebsebseb my size of ram?
<juggalo4834> how do i change my nick
<alex_mayorga> need the MAC address of my phone to file a police report as it was stolen :(
<sebsebseb> Uboy: and if you have enough RAM and such so like at least 1GB I would say, you could virtual machine Windows inside Ubuntu as ruari  was suggesting
<cellofellow> juggalo4834: most clients, the /nick newnick command
<Uboy> sebsebseb no If i decide to use windows i Erase carefully linux then install windows
<juggalo4834> tryed that
<sorcha> i have been told i can run some windows programs in Ubuntu, how would i do this please?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: ok
<cellofellow> juggalo4834: which client?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: well hopefuly you will dual boot later on if you want to do Windows as well :)
<sebsebseb> !dualboot | Uboy
<ubottu> Uboy: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Uboy> sebsebseb ok
<juggalo4834> flash irc located here  http://java.freenode.com
<sebsebseb> Uboy: ok now do the Ubuntu installer
<Uboy> sebsebseb u means Now install Ubuntu again?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: user name and password and such.  so letters and numbers at least for password,  characters such as £ $  %  ^ to make a bit more secure if you really want.  and I always do more than 8 letters/numbers/characters
<cellofellow> juggalo4834: http://webchat.freenode.com is better. AJAX instead of Java.
<cellofellow> juggalo4834: even better, a real client.
<sebsebseb> Uboy: then when it gets to partitioniong do manual install, and i'll tell you what to do
<Pirate_Hunter> sebsebseb, suggest vbox and have them setup windows than start it with command such as VBoxHeadless -startvm "name of machine with quotes" than use rdesktop to run it
<sebsebseb> Pirate_Hunter: sure, but we don't know if Uboy 's computer can handle Virtualbox yet
<sebsebseb> Pirate_Hunter: altough theres a command to find out RAM,  can't remember what, and the output is rather geek
<Pirate_Hunter> sebsebseb, should do if it handles the desktop but than... free -m if I aint mistaken
<ebhc> I have a DNS problem I was hoping someone could help me out with.
<Pirate_Hunter> sebsebseb, -m for megabytes
<cellofellow> !ask | ebhc
<ubottu> ebhc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ruari> free -m yepper
<sebsebseb> Uboy: so when you get to partitioning and you select manual install, tell me
<Pirate_Hunter> sebsebseb, yup just tried it, it works free -m
<Uboy> sebsebseb, I'm so tired, it is now 17 hours I'm on the laptop! plz let me u help me later every time u tell me. can u plz?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: ok uhmm
<soadkombucha> Pirate_Hunter: I reinstalled most of my audio stuff and got it working
<pollywog> is the only way to reject or delete emails with foreign character sets to use fetchmail and procmail?  I use Evolution but do not run the mail server for my domain.
<ruari> ebhc: what knida of dns problem?
<Uboy> sebsebseb so so tnx and much much more
<Pirate_Hunter> soadkombucha, awww nice
<sebsebseb> Uboy: 17 hours non stop?
<soadkombucha> Does anyone know how to get the media control keys on a Toshiba Satellite L500D-ST2543 to work? My volume control doesn't work and neither do my media kes
<EntityReborn> Hey guys. Got a system running Server 9.04, can someone lead me to a guide for getting name servers installed and running on it?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: lets do this later then :)
<soadkombucha> Pirate_Hunter: Yeah there's one thing left from ubuntu being perfectly working
<Uboy> no with 2 hours stop
<Uboy> ok
<sebsebseb> Uboy: 2 hours stop?
<Uboy> sebsebseb yes
<sebsebseb> Uboy:  its getting late here well is already really
<sebsebseb> Uboy: this won't take long
<Uboy> i've headacke
<ebhc> I have a Ubuntu box acting as a firewall/router for my internal network and the two windows boxes I have hooked up to it work just fine but DNS can't resolve on the two bsd boxes I have hooked up.  I'm able to ssh to all boxes no problem.  Any ideas?
<Pirate_Hunter> its 4 in the morning I am still wondering what im doing here
<sebsebseb> Uboy: ,but if you want to do it later, uhmm  you can catch me again in like 14 hours from now or something
<Uboy> sebsebseb ok tnx
<soadkombucha> Pirate_Hunter: Who knows. You any good with getting keys to work?
<jugalo483> yo dawgs
<sebsebseb> Pirate_Hunter: same time zone :D
<vaul> Could anyone tell me a command of the «CD/DVD» creator application launcher?
<rpgsim[away]> ebhc: Are you able to ping outside addresses?
<sebsebseb> Pirate_Hunter: and I know what I am doing here, but it wasn't planned
<rpgsim[away]> as in the actual IP addresses
<vaul> Accidentaly deleted it.
<Pirate_Hunter> shouldn't the desktop option have keyboard command in system>*
<ebhc> rpgsim: one sec
<Uboy> sebsebseb what your time of country exaxtly now?
<ruari> route -n showing your default gateway?
<cellofellow> ebhc: what does /etc/resolv.conf in the client boxes look like?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: anyway  i'll be around later and such
<kostkon> vaul, "brasero"?
<vaul> kostkon: No.
<sebsebseb> Pirate_Hunter: I like this time of year though, its about to get light :D
<kostkon> vaul, :/
<vaul> kostkon: Look at the «Edit menu» thing, they are different application.
<jugalo483> you guys have been a big help in the transformation between windows and ubuntu
<vaul> kostkon: Applications, I meant.
<sebsebseb> Pirate_Hunter: however want to get some sleep before watching  England play Germany,  and my sleeping is rather uh at the moment
<kostkon> vaul, oh right, w8
<Pirate_Hunter> sebsebseb, well Iat 9 I was meant to find some batteries which has got me into an adventure which I wont discuss on IRC and yeah I agree with you its a good time of the year
<ebhc> I can't ping any outside ips, and the resolv.conf has the nameservers for my isp listed.
<rpgsimmaster> Pirate_Hunter, sebsebseb speak for yourselves - it's winter here :S
<rpgsimmaster> ebhc: Then your problem is not DNS resolution
<sebsebseb> rpgsimmaster: Australlia? New Zealand?
<Uboy> sebsebseb tnx a lot and I see u here 14 hours from now
<cellofellow> ebhc: ok, so it's not a DNS problem, it's an IP problem.
<vaul> kostkon: It's all due to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alacarte/+bug/118936 bug, which is not fixed for some three years.
<rpgsimmaster> sebsebseb: NZ
<rpgsimmaster> ebhc: Are your systems able to ping internal IPs?
<kostkon> vaul,   the command is:  nautilus --no-default-window --no-desktop burn:///
<sebsebseb> Uboy: yeah or something like that I guess
<sebsebseb> Uboy: i'll be around again later
<Pirate_Hunter> rpgsimmaster, dont worry over here (UK) we get all seasons in a day no matter what time of the year :( an winter well dont want to remember
<cntrational> sebsebseb: he could've been in africa or south america or something :V
<ebhc> rpg: yes, I can ping and ssh to all boxes on my internal network
<rpgsimmaster> Pirate_Hunter: NZ is much the same
<Uboy> sebsebseb ok, Tnx a lot too, have fun with World Cup !
<rpgsimmaster> ebhc: Is your firewall permitting your BSD boxes to route through?
<sebsebseb> cntrational: oh yeah South America get winter when we get summer as well,  I think
<rpgsimmaster> perhaps it's a restrictive firewall, and not a problem with your BSD boxes
<alex_mayorga> any ideas on querying for bluetoth addresses of paired devices
<soadkombucha> Anyone in here ever used keytouch?
<cntrational> sebsebseb: everything in the southern hemisphere is like that
<ebhc> rpg: see that's the thing, I'm pretty sure it's my firewall on ubuntu as I've hooked up the bsd boxes directly to my cable modem and it works no problem.
<Pirate_Hunter> of to a shower than sleep too much for me bye all
<sebsebseb> Pirate_Hunter: showever at this time?
<sebsebseb> Pirate_Hunter: a little bit past 4am
<vaul> kostkon: Please recheck, it gives me an error.
<Pirate_Hunter> sebsebseb, like I said I was off to an adventure believe me I need a shower
<ruari> wbhc : and you checked your default gateway?
<kostkon> vaul, hmm, it works here. try leaving a space after burn:///
<ebhc> ruari: default gateway?
<rpgsimmaster> ebhc: Have you checked for static routes?
<ruari> does your firewall log denials
<sorcha> can anyone help me get a window program working in Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> !wine | sorcha
<ubottu> sorcha: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> sorcha: Which program?
<vaul> kostkon: I though that ":///" part is some weird smile. :)
<sorcha> i am trying to get qavimator working
<kostkon> vaul, lol
<sorcha> it has instuctions for linux, but i am lost on what it means
<cellofellow> ebhc: you can check your systems routing dtable with "route"
<ebhc> rpg: not sure how to check for static routes.  I was using webmin to setup iptables but then switched to firestarter.
<vaul> kostkon: Now you why that "wrapping" near commands is neccessary sometimes. :)
<sebsebseb> sorcha: I don't know what that is
<vaul> kostkon: Thank you, it works.
<ruari> bsd it is netstat -rn
<rpgsimmaster> sorcha: It is not, exactly, a Windows program
<rpgsimmaster> sorcha: The instructions you see on the page are to be typed into a console
<rpgsimmaster> sorcha: They will compile the program on your Ubuntu system
<ruari> that should show you default gateway
<sorcha> ok what console
<rpgsimmaster> sorcha: go Alt+F2; do you get the run dialog?
<k-rad> i may have been rash in my criticism of ubuntu
<soadkombucha> Does anyone know how to enable the Satellite L500D-ST2543 media keys?
 * cellofellow defers to ruari who obviously knows a thing or two about BSD that he doesn't.
<sorcha> yes i did
<rpgsimmaster> type in 'gnome-terminal'
<rpgsimmaster> do you get a terminal window?
<kostkon> vaul, in most cases to wrap filenames. instead of giving for example: command -i my\ file, you need the '\ ' to escape the spaces in the filename; an easier way is: command -i "my file"
<sebsebseb> kostkon: ok
<sebsebseb> kostkon: wrong one
<sebsebseb> k-rad: ok
<pondera> what is the code name for ubuntu 10.04 ?
<sebsebseb> k-rad: well I don't know what you said, but
<ebhc> rpg: on the ubuntu box the default gateway shows my isp ip.
<sorcha> yes kinda like the old dos
<soadkombucha> pondera: Lusty Lynx I think
<rpgsimmaster> ebhc: Good. Now have you checked your firewall rules?
<ruari> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/freebsd-setup-default-routing-with-route-command/
<soadkombucha> lucid lynx
<soadkombucha> pondera: Why
<pondera> whats the one b4 THAT ?
<vaul> kostkon: I knew that. I meant wrapping in quotes in the chat, when communicating.
<rpgsimmaster> soadkombucha: Lol at lusty lynx
<pondera> i want to install mana world
<sebsebseb> k-rad: your entitled to an opinion about Ubuntu, even if it is wrong and unfair
<soadkombucha> pondera: Intrepid Ibex and Hardy Heron are 8
<k-rad> i wouldn't say unfair
<soadkombucha> pondera: Jaunty Jackalope 9.04 Released April 2009 Karmic Koala 9.10 Released October 2009
<soadkombucha> pondera: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<sebsebseb> k-rad: right well I don't even know what you said,  am interested though, but this is off topic I guess
<sebsebseb> k-rad: pm?
<GNUtoo|laptop> hi, I've installed medibuntu, but only the free part,and I don't see libavcodec-52-extra
<k-rad> no thats quite alright
<rpgsimmaster> sorcha: Okay, now follow the isntructions
<sorcha> ok
<soadkombucha> Have to run a script be back in a minute
<ruari> ebhc need to know the routing table for your bsd's that are behind your ubuntu firwall
<ebhc> rpg: I think the rules are set to forward all internal network traffic.  let me check that faq that was just posted for me. brb
<sebsebseb> k-rad: what problem did you have?
<rpgsimmaster> sorcha: start with entering: `svn co https://qavimator.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/qavimator qavimator` (without the quotes)
<k-rad> something stupid.  :)
<sebsebseb> k-rad: normally people will complain about Ubuntu, if they have unsupported hardware that didn't just work, for example
<GNUtoo|laptop> what should I do, did I do somehting wrong?
<ruari> hate to ask but your interfaces are up on your bsd as well, ifconfig -a
<rpgsimmaster> ruari: Yes they are, he can ssh in, remember
<ruari> sorry missed that
<kostkon> vaul, ah, for example, to separate your own text from the cmd you are giving to someone? for example: to list your files give "ls" in a terminal
<rpgsimmaster> sorcha: Do you get a very long list of files appearing, or do you get some statement about 'program not installed'?
<aurilliance> anyone know how to get an egalax touchscreen to handle screen rotation?
<sorcha> no it told me svn is not installed
<vaul> kostkon: I am not sure if this is correct, but I do so most of the time.
<rpgsimmaster> sorcha: Okay, go 'apt-get install svn'
<wyne> can someone help me
<kostkon> vaul, :)
<rpgsimmaster> sorcha: Actually, scratch that
<sebsebseb> !ask |  wyne
<ubottu> wyne: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sorcha> kk
<rpgsimmaster> sorcha: Go 'apt-get install svn build-essentials'
<wyne> i am trying to install wireless on my laptop
<wyne> i have linux GoS
<rpgsimmaster> ooh, this'll be fun
<k-rad> heck, forget fedora, i'll stick with ubuntu :)
<vaul> kostkon: But in worst case you also need to mention not to type quotes in the terminal.
<sebsebseb> wyne: oh GOS is based on Ubuntu, so really you need their support channel
<sin_tax> Is there a hotkey to move a window to another virtual desktop (instead of dragging halfway between two, switching, and then dragging it all the way in)?
<sebsebseb> wyne: or forum
<vaul> kostkon: But luckily, it seldom happens.
<cellofellow> sin_tax: Ctrl+Alt+Left or Right
<ebhc> ruari & rgp: Thanks! using the netstat command I saw that my default gateway was set to 192.168.0.0 instead of 192.168.0.1  I fixed it and now it works.  Thanks!
<cellofellow> or up or down
<wyne> my laptop is compac presario
<rpgsimmaster> ebhc: np
<ruari> sweet!
<kostkon> vaul, yes, it's best to put it in a parenthesis at the end of your text, for example
<flypiper> soadkombucha, Im installing 9.04.... I think that worked great. I can't beleive that the new distro's have such a problem with this wireless driver
<sorcha> ok its not finding it
<wyne> sebsebseb help
<rpgsimmaster> !pastebin sorcah
<sebsebseb> flypiper: Ubuntu versions you mean
<sebsebseb> flypiper: also sometimes or a lot of the time actsaul other distros, work better for wireless than Ubuntu
<rpgsimmaster> !pastebin | sorcha
<ubottu> sorcha: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rpgsimmaster> sorcha: can you paste the exact output to there?
<vaul> sin_tax: Of couse the is.
<vaul> sin_tax: Do you have compositing effects turned on?
<flypiper> sebsebseb, I understand that but my 14 year old daughter doesn't .. she likes Ubuntu
<cellofellow> sin_tax: oops, it's Ctrl+Alt+Shift+DirectionKey
<dbdii407> Where aré the wallpapers stored?
<vaul> sin_tax: Yes, he is right.
<sebsebseb> flypiper: as for 9.04 its a pretty great release really, shame it will go end of life at the end of October, no more security updates
<cellofellow> dbdii407: default ones are in /usr/share/backgrounds
<sorcha> i'm sorry i am lost
<sin_tax> cellofellow, perfect - thanks! and thanks as well vaul
<sharedLan> how do i enable shared video ram with my nvidia 5500? ubuntu 10.4 studio
<sebsebseb> flypiper: well there was one end user feature that really got at me, but other then that :)
<dbdii407> Ty
<rpgsimmaster> sorcha: Okay, you have the old "DOS" window open, yes?
<flypiper> sebsebseb,  I understand building a CD that doesn't have the wireless working and NetworkManager shuts down the interfaces about every 20 seconds.. that's called a great Release
<sorcha> yes
<vaul> sebsebseb: What was so great about 9.04 that is not present at 10.04?
<rpgsimmaster> sorcha: Okay, now when you type in 'sudo apt-get install svn build-essential', what happens?
<aurilliance> anyone know how to get an egalax touchscreen to handle screen rotation?
<sebsebseb> vaul: thats a bit off topic, but  with 10.04 they have changed Gnome even more, in  a bad way,  just most users like those changes
<sebsebseb> vaul: I mean changes that won't go upstream
<flypiper> sebsebseb, That is the best advertising for our cause that you can get -(
<sharedLan> 10.4 is solid and updated?
<sharedLan> seb whats bad?
<vaul> sebsebseb: And unfortunate for you I do belong to «most» users that liked the changes. Mwaha-ha-ha. :)
<cellofellow> I'm guessing sebsebseb is complaining about Ayatana.
<sorcha> reading was done but then i got this
<rpgsimmaster> If there's one thing I hate, it's the new theme
<sorcha> E: Couldn't find package svn
<cellofellow> Ayatana rocks, better than the GNOME Shell stuff that upstream is coming up with.
<sharedLan> some people think it uses more ram??
<sebsebseb> rpgsimmaster: yeah I would rather have the old brown look myself :)
<rpgsimmaster> sorcha: er, whoops
<rpgsimmaster> sorcha: make that 'sudo apt-get install subversion build-essential
<sebsebseb> shut down and log out not being in the system menu, where they should be.  no auotmatic shut down feature anymore with me menu enabled,  that kind of  stuff
<sharedLan> lol main reason i use ubuntu is it seems to be able to run software meant for other "shells" as well
<sorcha> ok its loading something it asked if it could i said yes
<sebsebseb> cellofellow: Gnome Shell might be like KDE 4 to begin with, basically  not liked that much by many, but then improved and most users like it
<rpgsimmaster> sorcha: 'good, that's what you want'
<cellofellow> sebsebseb: we'll see what happens.
<cntrational> sebsebseb: actually, it's there in the system menu if you remove indicator applet
<sebsebseb> cntrational: yes I know
<vaul> sebsebseb: That's not objectively bad, changes just do not fit you taste.
<sharedLan> ugh
<sebsebseb> cntrational: and then the linking, of  indicatoer applet and sound menu.  and all that, as well, uh
<flypiper> sebsebseb, Thank You.. you just explained the compile problems with the new versions
<aurilliance> Does anyone here have an egalax touchscreen? I'm having trouble getting mine to handle rotation...
<sebsebseb> flypiper: the compile problems?
<cntrational> ...uh?
<sorcha> it says config deferred now taking place
<Saxon> Can anyone help me get DVDs to play?  I can't make them work in Totem, Kaffeine, or VLC.  I need to get DVDs to work on Ubuntu!
<rpgsimmaster> sorcha: Good; tell me when it's all done
<vaul> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sharedLan> how do i tell my video card to use a swap file for mem? or system memory?
<sorcha> it seems to be but it hasn't told me it is
<aurilliance> sharedLan, is that even possible?
<cellofellow> Saxon: what exactly isn't working? Have you installed libdvdcss2 from Medibuntu?
<Saxon> I've already gone through the ubuntu websote stuff already.
<vaul> Saxon: You meant movies when saying DVDs, did you?
<rpgsimmaster> sorcha: Are you back at a commmand prompt, where you can type in more stuff?
<sebsebseb> vaul: in my  opinion there are quite a few bad changes in 10.04, at least for expereinced users such as myself, who have used Ubuntu either from the second release in 2005 in my case, or for some the first in 2004.   However this is off topic, so this is a good thing to end it with.
<flypiper> sebsebseb, ERROR: not using the "bash" shell.. ERROR 2
<sorcha> yes
<rpgsimmaster> sorcha, okay, now we get to the actual part of installing your program
<sebsebseb> flypiper: uh how did I explain a compile problem?
<sebsebseb> flypiper: they haven't messed with the shell stuff yet
<flypiper> sebsebseb, Gnome shell
<rpgsimmaster> sorcha: can you type in 'svn co https://qavimator.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/qavimator qavimator'?
<sebsebseb> flypiper: bash is the terminal
<juggalo4834> how do i unrar something
<sorcha> ok
<vaul> sebsebseb: I understand your point, but I think you just had habits theese changes broke. Okay, lets end this.
<aldigreenhacker> test
<ubutom_> failed
<lostinubuntu> hi hi.. im a bit lost
<sebsebseb> flypiper: Gnome Shell is the new look for Gnome 3, which will be released in September, was going to be April, but they are delayed
<flypiper> sebsebseb, why do I get that error then in 10.4??   I dunno
<sorcha> its done i have a promote after a long list of checks
<flypiper> sebsebseb, ahhh
<cntrational> i wonder if gnome shell'll be in maverick
<Saxon> cello yes I've had installed
<sorcha> promt*
<rpgsimmaster> sorcha: Okay,
<sebsebseb> cntrational: no it won't won't be, but should be able to get it from the repo
<cellofellow> Saxon: well, then, what doesn't work?
<lostinubuntu> i tried looking for massive amounts of info and find nothing much.. anyone good at figureing out video issues
<juggalo4834> how do i unrar soemthing
<sebsebseb> cntrational: like at the moment you can get Gnome Shell for 10.04, but the version in the repo is old, well theres a ppa for a later version
<rpgsimmaster> sorcha: now follow the instructions here http://www.qavimator.org/, where it says 'and run the following commands:' under Linux(SVN)
<juggalo4834> whats the issue
<cntrational> sebsebseb: they're already in the re- oh
<Saxon> cello, when I try to start the movies on DVD, sometimes the opening starts, but then it cuts off, or just nothi9ng.
<sebsebseb> cntrational: already in the what?
<sharedLan> yes it's possible
<cntrational> it's already in the respositories
<rpgsimmaster> juggalo483: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=unrar+Ubuntu
<soadkombucha> Saxon: Did you installed the ubuntu restricted drivers package?
<lostinubuntu> i have a ibm e-server 445 and i can install the server just fine but then if i try to install desktop the video goes whack and get infinate loop
<aurilliance> sharedLan, is that even possible?
<aurilliance> sorry ^
<aurilliance> Does anyone here have an egalax touchscreen? I'm having trouble getting mine to handle rotation...
<sharedLan> xp uses virtual memory for opengl and directx as well as the on videoboard memory
<cellofellow> Saxon: kind of hard to diagnose that. Totem is a generally flakey DVD player. VLC always works for me, but that's works-for-me. If all else fails you can try buying the commercial DVD player from Fluendo.
<Saxon> soad, yes all other  restricted format work
<sharedLan> ubuntu see's it but it is not enabled
<sebsebseb> !google | rpgsimmaster
<ubottu> rpgsimmaster: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<sebsebseb> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<rpgsimmaster> sebsebseb: That's why i google it for him
<rpgsimmaster> *googled :P
<soadkombucha> 7z > rar
<sorcha> ok on the first line i get no directory found
<cntrational> 7zip is good
<sorcha> then for qmake i get a couple of options with get package
<cellofellow> tar.lzma > 7z
<pres> Between 7z and unrar, you can cover everything.
<rpgsimmaster> Can someone else help sorcha build qavimator, I have to go?
<cntrational> cellofellow: >:v
<sorcha> is this something i will hav eto go through each time i use this
<rpgsimmaster> sorcha: No, just once
<sorcha> thank heavens for that
<cellofellow> cntrational: what?
<cntrational> cellofellow: nothing
<cellofellow> 7z is windows-specific, like zip. On *nix, better to use tar.lzma, which gives you the same compression algorithm with a UNIX-native archive format.
<sharedLan> xp can even be glitched into using onboard video at the same time as pci video..and share that ram too..using  "rivatuner"
<rpgsimmaster> sorcha: Can you get someone else to help you now - I have to disappear, unfortunately;
<rpgsimmaster> sorry
<sorcha> thank you for your help
<sorcha> i will try
<sharedLan> I want the same kinda setup in my ubuntu studio
<pres> That's crap. 7z and zip are not MSWindows specific.
<sorcha> does anyone know how to build qavimator?
<cellofellow> pres: yes they are. They store Windows file attributes, not Unix permissions.
<sebsebseb> cellofellow: 7-zip has a command line app for Linux distros
<sebsebseb> cellofellow: the graphical 7-zip program will also work nicely in Wine
<sebsebseb> cellofellow: and  other programs in  a Linux distro can deal with those files, native programs
<cellofellow> p7zip is there and it works, yes, but that doesn't make it any less a Windows-specific archive format.
<pres> sebsebseb; 7z integrates into Ubuntu's built in archiver. No need for Windows version+WINE. Or use cli, which is what I prefer.
<lostinubuntu> i belive i have a buildt in radeon 7000/ve
<sebsebseb> pres: and here we got cellofellow thinking its a Windows thing
<pres> Well that's wrong.
<sebsebseb> cellofellow: 7zip is open source, and RAR is more of a Windows thing, and RAR is horrible
<juggalo4834> why would ubuntu give me shitty download speeds and my window system gets great speeds
<cntrational> how does it integrate into the built in archiver? that sounds neat
<ruari> sorcha:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=702049
<sharedLan> usually ubu gets great and xp fails
<cntrational> sebsebseb: at least rar is a bit better than zip
<ruari> towards bottom
<cellofellow> sebsebseb: both zip and 7z specifically store windows file attributes, and can't store unix file attributes like permissions. Prove me wrong.
<sebsebseb> cntrational: not on a Linux distro
<pres> cntrational; it just does.
<sebsebseb> !rar
<sharedLan> juggo try disableing ipv6
<juggalo4834> how so?
<cntrational> pres: how do i do this
<kostkon> sorcha, according to this: http://yetanotherubuntublog.blogspot.com/2010/03/qavimator-on-karmic-32-64bit.html you'll need to install some packages first
<kostkon> sorcha, thus, give the command:  sudo apt-get install subversion qt4-qmake libqt4-dev freeglut3-dev
<sharedLan> well ping and d/l's in ubuntu my personal experiences has far exceeded and microsoft os's
<sharedLan> any
<sebsebseb> sharedLan: also Wget is :)
<pres> cntrational; just install 7z and unrar from the repos and it automatically intergrates.
<sorcha> ok gonna run that and see
<sharedLan> but there are settings that can free things up more
<lostinubuntu> i love ubuntu but it seems that there is no support for my new (Used) server. all because of a video driver issue
<sharedLan> do you have pci-e juggo?
<sebsebseb> lostinubuntu: whats the exact problem?  and which card?
<sharedLan> name of system and maker??
<aurilliance> Does anyone here have an egalax touchscreen? I'm having trouble getting mine to handle rotation...
<sharedLan> model number of motherboard would help too
<cntrational> pres: hmmm 7z doesn't appear to be in the repos
<lostinubuntu> i have a imb e-server i can install the ubuntu server just fine but if i try to install the desktop it will cause the server to reboot forever
<cellofellow> cntrational: it is, p7zip
<cellofellow> !p7zip
<lostinubuntu> it has a radeon 7000/ve
<sharedLan> IBM?
<sebsebseb> lostinubuntu: server edition?
<lostinubuntu> yep ibm
<cellofellow> !info p7zip
<ubottu> p7zip (source: p7zip): 7zr file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.04~dfsg.1-1 (lucid), package size 350 kB, installed size 1000 kB
<lostinubuntu> yep
<pres> cntrational; type into terminal "sudo aptitude install p7zip-full unrar"
<sebsebseb> lostinubuntu: well your not meant to install a GUI on the server
<sharedLan> hmm
<sebsebseb> lostinubuntu: and you can run servers in the desktop version as well
<cntrational> pres: oh, i used "7z"
<cntrational> pres: 'kay
<sebsebseb> !server | lostinubuntu
<ubottu> lostinubuntu: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<pres> cntrational; yeah I thought you may have.
<sharedLan> the console works..becuase it's not using video..but you can use it to setup the gui??
<pres> ;-)
<lostinubuntu> im used to running the gui in server
<sharedLan> his issue is the video card won't run the gui
<lostinubuntu> its how i do alot of quick things
<lostinubuntu> exactly
<sebsebseb> lostinubuntu: and if you do the server  LTS
<lostinubuntu> the video card is a radeon 7000/ve
<sebsebseb> lostinubuntu: and do desktop stuff, well the desktop stuff will run out of support, before the server stuff
<sharedLan> this is 10.4??
<lostinubuntu> yes 10.04
<sebsebseb> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<sebsebseb> lostinubuntu: you got a boot up issue?
<lostinubuntu> only if i install the desktop
<sharedLan> have you tried other drivers for it??  what is your chipset??
<lostinubuntu> thats what im looking for
<lostinubuntu> no clue where to begin
<sebsebseb> lostinubuntu: did you install a propritary driver?
<sharedLan> sudo lshw
<lostinubuntu> the chipset would of been for a radeon ve or radeon 7000/ve
<lostinubuntu> no clue how to do it
<ITSOSIMPO> hello could someone send a link with instructions to free memory after unmounting /var/lib/ureadahead/debugfs
<sharedLan> the chipset is usually separate from the video card unless ati made that specifically for that board..
<lostinubuntu> but also another issue comes up seems this fsck thing likes to come up and cause lock
<sebsebseb> lostinubuntu: does the graphical boot up show ok or not?
<lostinubuntu> well it is a buildt in video
<sharedLan> how are you installing?
<lostinubuntu> for the e-server 455
<sharedLan> hmm let me google
<lostinubuntu> the only info i got was a dropped off support on it
<cntrational> this channel moves really quickly
<sharedLan> that doesn't mean nobody  has answers for you
<sharedLan> it may not have been built for linux yet??
<lostinubuntu> right now it is running a windows server 2008 and i hate MS products
<sharedLan> ditto
<ruari> me too
<lostinubuntu> and i am too noob at ubuntu to really know what im doing
<lostinubuntu> love the server though
<sharedLan> can you run sudo lshw and see if it report onboard video or just the chipset??
<lostinubuntu> hmm ill have to reinstall
<sharedLan> hehe
<lostinubuntu> this will take a few
<sharedLan> i'm hopeing the cd got messed up in transit to the other pc...
<sharedLan> or the hd is messed up
<sharedLan> cause server could run exclusively in ram xD
<lostinubuntu> well with god's will i will have my ubuntu on a silly server
<sharedLan> lol any pc can be a server..but this one has things that make it better suited
<lostinubuntu> yea its got 4 2.7 ghs processors and 8 gb ram
<lostinubuntu> not the best but its better then the 1.3 ghz pc i was using
<sharedLan> 4 separte cpus???
<lostinubuntu> yep
<sharedLan> awesome
<lostinubuntu> cant run a 64 bit os
<lostinubuntu> but xcan run 32 bit
<sharedLan> hey pm me so we don't flood this thing
<lostinubuntu> it loves the server cd all untill the desktop
<lostinubuntu> kk will do
<sharedLan> click the name hheh
<sharedLan> <<<>>>
<NeoCicak> hi all.. i'm running windows xp guest inside my ubuntu virtualbox.... but the speed of the xp is very slow! i have a 2GHZ Intel Core 2 Duo... and the XP guest recognizes it (it says 2GHZ intel core 2 duo)... but it says 50 Mhz for the speed...
<juggalo4834> why would flash not alow me to use hardware accleration
<sandy> is kubuntu and ubuntu all the same program
<sorcha> ok sorry it was taking a while to load all that
<xangua> ubuntu uses gnome, kubuntu kde; you can install the same apps
<mercutio22> can someone please help me fix my dual monitor with compiz setup? here's xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/455754/
<Guest4839> ok xangua so will gnome work on kubuntu
<mercutio22> Neither thing works, compiz or RandR dual head
<ruari> sorcha it work? looks like a cool program
<cntrational> you can install gnome on kubuntu
<cntrational> and gnome applications will work as well
<xangua> Guest4839:  you can install so many desktops you want to > sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Guest4839> xangua so if i upgrade to kubuntu is there any advantages to it
<mercutio22> I probably made a mess on xorg.conf
<wildbat> ubuntu don't give the option to suspend/sleep(it got hibernates thou) in the shutdown menu~ what should i do to enable it? 10.04, E6600, ASUS P5B
<sorcha> no its telling me a bunch of errors then command not found
<cntrational> oh whoa they already released firefox 3.6.6
<sorcha> and yes if you do any 3d av animations its a great program one i can't afford to lose unless theres something else i can use
<hasek79> what do i need to be able to play dvd movies in my dvd rom drive on my laptop?
<xangua> hasek79: libdvdcss2, you can get it from medibuntu
<xangua> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<dschulz> hasek79: take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<cntrational> hmmm
<Guest4839> xangua is there a reason to upgrade to kubuntu then is it a better program?
<cntrational> Guest4839: it's a different program
<sorcha> i just reran it all again everythings fine til the make command
<sorcha> then i get two errors
<fireun> hey all, fresh 10.04 install here with a mouse that isnt working (when it should) I found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1485671&page=2
<riz0n> When I try to log out Ubuntu, it says I have stopped jobs. How can I switch to the job and end it? Thanks
<fireun> which says its some odd problem with ehci->uhci handoff not covering everything
<manhunter> hi,what's that application to install that will appear at bottom or above on ubuntu desktop,like gnome-panel,that panel will contain shortcut of installed application like firefox,piding,openoffice,gedit etc. if i move the cursor on that shorcut the icon of that application will increase,the shortcut of application on that menu will rotate according to the movement of the mouse.someone tell me what's the application/menu
<Yoques> Hi
<cntrational> ...a dock?
<cellofellow> manhunter: Docky
<Yoques> I need to solve a problem with a break USB mass storage 4GB
<Joshua_Roberts> is there a default calculator app with ubuntu?
<cellofellow> manhunter: or Avant Window Navigator, or Cairo Dock.
<kostkon> Joshua_Roberts, yes
<cellofellow> Joshua_Roberts: gcalctool, in Applications -> Accessories -> Calculator.
<Yoques> The USB appears when I put lsusb, but is impossible to mount it to can copy with ddrescue
<manhunter> cellofellow: what's the command to install it?
<Joshua_Roberts> I am using openbox instead of kde or gnome
<cellofellow> manhunter: just search for them in Software Center.
<Joshua_Roberts> so it is gcalctool  thanks
<cntrational> manhunter: sudo apt-get install docky
<cellofellow> manhunter: it may be docky2
<kostkon> manhunter, or search for "dock" in the ubuntu software center. it will list a few
<cntrational> there doesn't appear to be a docky2 in the repos
<hasek79> what the app called that you can put animation following the cursor and where can you get it?
<shoonya> is there any indicator patch available for exaile ?
<cntrational> indicator patch?
<shoonya> i mean indicator support for exaile
<hasek79> is it an app?
<shoonya> indicator-applet available in ubuntu 10.04
<inert> anyone here know how to get lubuntu to load itself entirely into memory for a low-power environment?
<cntrational> shoonya: open exaile, Edit » Preferences » Appearance » Tick "Show tray icon"
<hasek79> how do you become the owner of the system? i tried to move a folder to the backgrounds folder and it said you are not the owner????????
<hasek79> isnt the admin the owner?
<XP1> i have a win98-era computer and after i try to install 10.04 (ubuntu, xubuntu, and lubuntu), the comp freezes after BIOS: the keyboard is frozen, screen is blank, hdd activity off
<jmad980> ouch
<XP1> the live cd can run, but after install ubuntu doesn't load
<cntrational> "win98-era" what
<jmad980> that means around 1997 ;)
<XP1> P III 500Mhz
<kostkon> cntrational, i guess that option is for the old gnome tray applet, not for the new ubuntu tray, aka indicator applet
<ubutom_> XP1, try lubuntu
<cntrational> XP1: o:
<jmad980> he did ;)
<XP1> i did
<XP1> i also tried CD, DVD, and alternative
<sorcha> can anyone help me figure out the errors on trying to build qavimator
<cntrational> kostkon: eh
<XP1> i checked the RAM and 1 stick had failed the tests, so i just took out all the others and left a 128MB
<XP1> which was one that passed
<ubutom_> well, 128mb ram and 500 mhz processor aint gonna be fun with a modern os
<cntrational> sounds like a really old computer
<Lym> Is there any way I can install the latest ubuntu using an external hard drive? I don't have any blank cds or a pendrive
<jmad980> XP1: don't think thats enough to run ubuntu
<cntrational> is it one of those towers with the dirty white exterior
<jmad980> not sure if swap would let you get away with it or not
<XP1> i still have another 128MB, 64MB sticks but i took them out because it was freezing during install
<jmad980> might have to buy more ram, or just a new computer if you could
<jmad980> can get some cheaper than ram prolly
<ubutom_> XP1, win2k might run well on it...
<jmad980> old ram is expensive
<caleb_> or use bsd : D
<jmad980> :p
<cntrational> Lym: i've tried that before, i don't think you can
<XP1> hmm
<Lym> =[
<odox> i have a question on ubuntu plz
<cntrational> odox: yes
<ubutom_> !usb > Lym
<ubottu> Lym, please see my private message
<radikal> hey good night everybody
<ubutom_> night
<odox> i'm looking for a list of the most recommended hardware to run ubuntu on, any helps plz?
<radikal>  someone can help me, i want to try sync my evo phone and cant sync whit my computer
<ubutom_> odox, I don't think there is such a thing as most recommended hardware
<ubutom_> odox, most pc will work, as with peripherals like printer, scanner and so on you should check first before you buy
<actionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ubutom_> !es actionParsnip  :D
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubutom_> just kidding
<supernothing> actionParsnip: oy oy oy
<actionParsnip> ubutom_: you forgot the pipe dude ;)
<ubutom_> actionParsnip, yah, well, I am only a bot, please don't think I am intelligent :P :D
<cntrational> ¡au lait!
<odox> oh ok ubutom.....the community doesn't keep lists of hardware that ubuntu has failed to support, or another list where ubuntu users give their recommendations on what works best for them?
<riz0n> When I try to log out Ubuntu, it says I have stopped jobs. How can I switch to the job and end it? Thanks
<actionParsnip> !hcl | odox
<ubottu> odox: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ubutom_> odox, sure there are hardware compatibility lists, but there is no best
<cntrational> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<cntrational> hmm
<cntrational> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<bazhang> cntrational, /msg ubottu please
<odox> thank you ubutom and ubotto
<mcl0vin> just installed 9.10 on a laptop and when it asked me to boot i did , now i get "GRUB loading. error:file not found" then furb rescue> "
<actionParsnip> mcl0vin: i'd boot to live cd to reinstall grub
<preecher> i kno this is probly not a qstn for here but is they a program i can get for ubuntu that will let me send and recieve faxes without having a fax machine
<hasek79> ty the dvd player works now
<kavelot> how do I add a shortcut to "Favorites" on this new ubuntu interface (I don't know if it's just for netbook, but that's my case)
<mcl0vin> actionParsnip: how would i install it form liveCD
<ubutom_> preecher, asterisk but I don't know anything about that :)
<actionParsnip> preecher: you'll need a fax modem at least
<actionParsnip> !grub2 | mcl0vin
<ubottu> mcl0vin: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Flannel> preecher: There are, I suggest you search the repositories for others, but if nothing else 'efax' claims to be what you're looking for
<preecher> ubutom and actionParsnip  and Flannel thx-) -
<actionParsnip> preecher: isnt fax fairly dead now email exists
<preecher> actionP
<supernothing> actionParsnip: so is snail mail, but people still use it occasionally :P
<actionParsnip> preecher: you may be able to send fax from email clients, i know outlook can do it but i think its some magic in exchange or somesuch
<cntrational> actionParsnip: we can't exactly talk, since we're using irc
<preecher> actionParsnip yea i kno i was just lookin at some things and was wondering
<actionParsnip> supernothing: oh totally
<hasek79> is there a way to make the admin for the system also the owner?
 * actionParsnip isnt in a fit state to advise so will only be answering easy questions 
<cntrational> and snail mail is cool
<actionParsnip> pidgeon post is cooler than snail mail
<cntrational> *space* snail mail
<ubutom_> fax is still used for canceling contracts and so on, though e-mail replaced it in many cases, yeah, but fax isn't dead
<soadkombucha> I find it funny that the Ubuntu support channel is still IRC
<chaz> soadkombucha: What do you think it should be?
<actionParsnip> soadkombucha: makes sense, what would you use instead?
<supernothing> you know, just go all the way and use avian tcp: http://www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc1149.html
<soadkombucha> chaz: Nothing else, but still. IRC is not very common anymore
<SirMoo> We really need a cow friendly version. How many cows do you see using a computer? None. I propose someone creates Moobuntu. A cow friendly OS.
<chaz> soadkombucha: Maybe Jabber. That's about all i'd use in it's place.
<soadkombucha> The only times I see IRC are 1) For Linux support and 2) to promote illegal activities
<Cathal> greetings all
<yuan> 22
<coz_> SirMoo,  yes we can "milk" it for all its worth
<preecher> wat is jabber
<cntrational> soadkombucha: you haven't seen irc enough
<Cathal> have a Q about installing Ubuntu on an old Mas G3
<yuan> CHINES
<soadkombucha> cntrational: I don't hang around IRC I grew up in the AIM age
<Cathal> MAC G3
<chaz> preecher: A different protocol.
<soadkombucha> cntrational: Just so happens I'm on a handful of sites that use IRC as their chatrooms
<preecher> o ok
<yuan> CHINES
<ubutom_> icq is now russian owned, but that's kinda ot
<soadkombucha> preecher: The same messaging protocol GTalk is based off of
<SirMoo> Farmers will have better milk yield with happy cows... Happy cows that surf the web.
<ubutom_> !cn > yuan
<ubottu> yuan, please see my private message
<soadkombucha> preecher: XMPP
<yuan> WO BU REN SHI YING WEN
<yuan> WO DE XI TON SHI GANG ZHUAN DE
<ubutom_> !cn | yuan
<ubottu> yuan: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<supernothing> OMG I'M yuan MY CAPS LOCK IS PERMANENTLY STUCK IN THE ON POSITION
<xiong> I just passed 30 days uptime!
<SirMoo> Isn't it slightly odd that Ubottu says to see the private message in English, not the native language?
<cntrational> soadkombucha: NO WAY
<cntrational> ER
<cntrational> supernothing: NO WAY
<Flannel> Please stop that.
<cntrational> ok
<actionParsnip> SirMoo: could let the guys in #ubuntu-ops know
<Cathal> dang busy in here, isn't it?!
<cntrational> Cathal: maybe!?
<Cathal> where would I go for help installing Ubuntu on a Mac?
<ubutom_> !ask @ Cathal
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<coz_> you know guys....being a family  channel as well as official support channel for ubuntu.... I would think you would be a bit less "chatty"
<supernothing> cntrational: IT'S TRUE. ALL I HAVE ARE CAPITAL LETTERS MY SHIFT LOCK IS BROKEN TOO AND MY PERIOD KEY!!1ONE
<SirMoo> About what? Native language? Or my ingenious idea to capitalize on cow related web surfing with Moobuntu?
<ubutom_> !apple | Cathal
<ubottu> Cathal: For PPC discussion, join #ubuntu-powerpc. For discussion on Mac software, or help with same, please visit ##apple.
<xiong> That's 30 days without a reboot and yes, I've been doing stuff; my swap is half a meg full (and I notice the kernel isn't very swappy). Take that, M$.
<coz_> SirMoo,  well...that is more appropriate for  #ubuntu-offtopic
<Neo31> In windows RDP does this : Port Redirection allows applications running within the terminal session to access local serial ports directly. >> any idea on how to do it in linux?
<cntrational> Cathal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootCamp
<ubutom_> Cathal, since it is PPC, good place to ask there I guess
<cntrational> no wait
<Cathal> thanks
<cntrational> this page is useless
<xiong> Cathal, It's always a good idea to browse heavily for background. But you're welcome to talk about Mac install here. Which kind of Mac?
<Cathal> yeah, the Mac in question is running 9.2
<Cathal> its an old Mac G3
<UbuntuLily> HOw do I check for hard disk errors (Physical)?  (In Winblow it was chkdsk /f/r )
<cntrational> is it a powerPC or inte- powerPC, then
<xiong> Cathal, You will not get Ubuntu on that, sorry.
<ubutom_> G3 is powerpc
<supernothing> UbubtuLily: fsck
<hasek79> can you watch quicktime file formats on the internet? is there a plugin for the web browsers to see them?
<xiong> Cathal, You may want to look into one of the Yellow Dog distros. Also, OpenSUSE supports PPC.
<yuan> BU HU YONG ZHE GE
<Cathal> I used to work with open suse, back when it was 10.0
<cntrational> well actually you can sorta isntall ubuntu
<ubutom_> !cn | yuan
<ubottu> yuan: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<supernothing> UbuntuLily: chkdsk only checks for filesystem errors though, if i remember correctly...been awhile since i've been on the windows though
<coz_> yuan,  are you sure you are not being silly now?
<Flannel> yuan: This channel is english only, please join #ubuntu-cn for Chinese
<xiong> Cathal, Not to discourage you but I did spend quite a long time trying to get Linux on a PPC machine. There's much to be said for getting new hardware. No offense.
<actionParsnip> UbuntuLily: fsck -a /dev/partitionname    (if you use -r for chkdsk)
<cntrational> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPC apparently there are community supported PPC releases
<Cathal> heh, well, this is a toy for now
<Dr_Willis> I agree with xiong -  i worked at getting linux on my imac DV  ( a 500mhz ppc) and basically  it was more trouble then it was worth.
<UbuntuLily> kool thanx
<UbuntuLily> how do I get part name?
<Cathal> if I do get it up. it'll only be for formatting, or re-formatting ebooks.
<actionParsnip> UbuntuLily: you can also use ultimate boot disk to test it with the manufacturers tools (will require CD / USB to boot from)
<actionParsnip> UbuntuLily: sudo fdisk -l     will (L)ist the partitions
<supernothing> UbuntuLily: System->Administration->Disk Utility will let you find hardware issues i believe as well
<supernothing> if you need those
<xiong> Cathal, If you're looking at it as a way to salvage old hardware, maybe yes.
<yuan> ZHE SHI
<xiong> I wasn't aware that there was *any* PPC Ubuntu port.
<Dr_Willis> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<soadkombucha> supernothing: chkdsk only checks for bad hardware sectors
<soadkombucha> xiong: it exists
<soadkombucha> supernothing: On an HDD
<actionParsnip> xiong: sure there are ppc version
<UbuntuLily> Well my issue is I am trying to install mythubuntu and I got an IO error.  The error said it could be the CD or the hard drive, but since I pulled this PC off a shelf its been sitting on for like a year I wanted to make sure the hard drive was okay before I go wasting disks
<xiong> Well, I would still try OpenSUSE first.
<gommle> synergy is lagging, and the sudo workaround isn't working. any ideas?
<actionParsnip> xiong: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/lucid/release/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-powerpc.iso
<soadkombucha> gommle: What's the sudo workaround?
<soadkombucha> gommle: Did you try sudo -s??
<gommle> simply running as superuser.
<gommle> synergyc that is
<soadkombucha> gommle: What exactly is synergyc?
<supernothing> soadkombucha: http://www.microsoft.com/resources/documentation/windows/xp/all/proddocs/en-us/chkdsk.mspx?mfr=true it checks the filesystem according to this
<holocene> msg nickserv indentify xchat666
<soadkombucha> supernothing: Yeah.
<supernothing> you can't "correct" physical failures
<gommle> program for sharing mouse/keyboard over network
<soadkombucha> supernothing: You never can
<cntrational> Cathal: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/lucid/release/ here's a powerPC port of lucid
<ubutom_> UbuntuLily, if that I/o error is during install or before rebooting, thats a thing the livecd has on all my pc
<soadkombucha> gommle: Did you try gksudo?
<ly> hai
<ubutom_> UbuntuLily, no need to worry about that
<ly> dajiaha
<xiong> actionParsnip, Thank you but I'm not going that way. I have one old G3 running 9.2.2 and I'm keeping it just that way, until I get all my files from it. I may keep it around for specialized graphics work.
<soadkombucha> gommle: With QuickSynergy?
<UbuntuLily> I dont think it finished tho
<supernothing> soadkombucha: never is such a dirty word. it's very difficult to. and you definitely can't do it in software, unless you mean write around it. but yeah, ckdsk cleans filesystems, not checks disks for failures afaik
<gommle> installing quicksynergy now. But I doubt it will work, as it's simply a GUI
<UbuntuLily> it was 48 % thru, than I got the IO error than I went to get a drink and the installer was gone
<ly> 大家好阿
<soadkombucha> UbuntuLily: What speed did you burn the disc at
<ly> 大家好阿
<soadkombucha> UbuntuLily: Try to reburn the image on a disc that supports 2.4x and burn it that slow
<Cathal> thank you cntrational, that's just what I needed. here's hoping it works. I want to completely wipe the old OS and rebuild from scratch is possible.
<test34> Any firewall program that is similar to ZoneAlarm?
<aurilliance> Does anyone here have an egalax touchscreen? I'm having trouble getting mine to handle rotation...
<UbuntuLily> high- think 20x
<ubutom_> UbuntuLily, ah, ok, that's different then, got it only in the shell before the disc unmounts after installing
<yuan> 这个东西怎么用 b］
<actionParsnip> !firewall | test34
<ubottu> test34: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<UbuntuLily> is there a way to do an integrity check on the disk?
<Dr_Willis> test34:  firewalls in linux work in a radically different way then they do in windows. So somthing like zone alarm is really not needed.
<ubutom_> !cn | yuan
<ubottu> yuan: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<cntrational> Cathal: it's not an official port, though
<Cathal> will, it update if I connect it?
<cntrational> probably
<yuan> ＃ubuntu-hk
<Cathal> *nods*
<Cathal> that's all I really need then
<soadkombucha> UbuntuLily: What kind of disc?
<yuan> 这个东西不会搞
<soadkombucha> UbuntuLily: Ubuntu install disc?
<Cathal> like I said, it will be primarily for formatting ebooks.
<test34> Dr_Willis, Some are radically different, but they should clone zonealarm
<yuan> 第一回用
<test34> #ubuntu.jp
<UbuntuLily> Ya - Mythbuntu to be exact
<ly> 怎么完这个阿
<soadkombucha> test34: They don't need to yet...Windows is much more compromised
<actionParsnip> test34: submit the idea at: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com ;)
<ly> 我不会完阿
<bazhang> yuan, english here  ly you too
<ly> 有的讲一下阿
<soadkombucha> UbuntuLily: When you boot there should be a boot and verify option
<ubutom_> yuan 这仅是英语频道。为了获得在中国的帮助，请键入/加入＃Ubuntu的- cn的
<soadkombucha> UbuntuLily: But like I said, try reburning the ISO at 2.4x
<bazhang> yuan ly #ubuntu-cn for Chinese
<sha1sum> Hey all. I think my disc got corrupt somehow, and I don't have another burner around. I'm using the livecd for 10.04 now, and I'd like to know if there's a way I can just install from the network packages, but from the live cd?
<UbuntuLily> Ill do that too
<ly> 不知道
<soadkombucha> UbuntuLily: Generally a slower burn speed results in less chance of the disc failing
<test34> soadkombucha, i like to know when a program that isnt supposed to access the net actually tries
<soadkombucha> UbuntuLily: For future advice, NEVER burn an ISO image at full write speed.
<UbuntuLily> yes, normally I burn slower, i just wasn't thinkin
<test34> actionParsnip, I'll take a look, thanks
<ly> ti
<gommle> sha1sum, the USB install works nicely, and you don't have to format it either. just a heads up
<soadkombucha> UbuntuLily: Ahh alright
<ly> 什么玩意阿
<UbuntuLily> thanx! kiss ;)
<sha1sum> gommle: awesome. where can I get it?
<sin_tax> Is a single ext partition with ubuntu installed a bad way to start a dual boot (ubuntu / *dows) setup?  Or can I modify the partition and use GRUB or something to do the dual boot?
<soadkombucha> sha1sum: Download the ISO
<soadkombucha> sha1sum: And download unetbootin
<soadkombucha> sha1sum: And it will write the ISO image to a bootable USB drive for you
<gommle> sha1sum, I only used the GUI for windows, but I assume it exists for ubuntu too
<soadkombucha> unetbootin?
<soadkombucha> It exists cross platform
<sha1sum> soadkombucha: can you give me the URL for the ISO for 32 bit 10.04? Firefox is one of the sectors of the disc that is corrupt so I have to use wget I guess
<crdlb> sin_tax: you should install windows first
<sin_tax> I was afraid of that :-(
<cntrational> the best way is to install windows then ubuntu
<soadkombucha> sha1sum: http://mirrors.gigenet.com/ubuntu/10.04/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso
<the_file> I just downloaded an ati driver its a .run file, how do I install it?.
<soadkombucha> sha1sum: Actually..
<Dr_Willis> Unless of course you count the best way as locking up  the windows cd.. and not even installing windows at all. :)
<crdlb> the_file: what GPU do you have?
<sha1sum> cool thanks
<soadkombucha> sha1sum: If you download unetbootin
<the_file> crappy
<Dr_Willis> the_file:  chmod +x whatever.run, then ./whatever.run
<soadkombucha> sha1sum: It will download the ISO file for you through the gui
<the_file> ATI Radeon Xpress 1250
<the_file> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.12&lang=English
<crdlb> the_file: that driver won't work, then
<Cathal> Dr_Willis personally, id burn the winblows CD. but that's just me
<Cathal> ;-)
<the_file> howcome?
<actionParsnip> the_file: mark it as executable and run it in a terminal
<gommle> same GPU as me. the built in works perfectly.
<crdlb> the_file: I don't think the legacy version works on recent kernel/Xorg versions
<PiperMan> hello people
<PiperMan> sad night tonight
<the_file> oww
<soadkombucha> sha1sum: apt-get install unetbootin
<the_file> u sure?
<the_file> cause its a linux driver
<soadkombucha>  The ATI non-free driver works perfectly fine
<actionParsnip> the_file: if you have an older chip the open driver will service you
<Dr_Willis> the_file:  its always a good idea to tell us exactly what it is.
<Raj> hi there
<crdlb> the_file: considering it was released over a year before lucid, I'm pretty sure it won't run on 10.04 at least
<the_file> heh
<Dr_Willis> the_file:  with some video card drivers, you may need to Exit out of X and run them from the Console.
<the_file> so why would ubuntu just drop support?
<Dr_Willis> the_file:  ubuntu dident.. ati did.
<Raj> i need some help with respect to WiFI on 10.04
<PiperMan> @Raj hello pal
<the_file> OWW
<soadkombucha> Raj: What wifi card?
<actionParsnip> crdlb: it'll run, just maybe not with ful 3d goodness, vesa driver can run any chip
<PiperMan> Raj: have i seen u here b4?
<Raj> i dono what card it is
<gommle> the_file, SYstem->administration->hardware drivers
<Raj> no
<actionParsnip> !ask | raj
<ubottu> raj: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Raj> this is my first time
<soadkombucha> Raj: Can you find out?
<actionParsnip> Raj: what is the output of: sudo lshw -C network | grep -i product
<crdlb> actionParsnip: I'm talking about the legacy fglrx driver specifically
<the_file> k
<actionParsnip> crdlb: gotcha
<Raj> soadkobucha: how to find out?
<the_file> so I am in terminal how do I install the driver?
<aurilliance> actionParsnip, Hi there!
<actionParsnip> Raj: i told you how you can find out above
<aurilliance> Does anyone here have an egalax touchscreen? I'm having trouble getting mine to handle rotation...
<actionParsnip> hi aurilliance
<mneptok> Raj: lspci
<actionParsnip> mneptok: might be usb ;)
<Raj> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo lshw -C network | grep -i product        product: 82573L Gigabit Ethernet Controller        product: PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection
<Raj> that was the output
<mneptok> actionParsnip: one thing at a time
<actionParsnip> mneptok: lshw covers both ;)
<SIREN> #ubuntu-offtopic
<mneptok> Raj: so what is the issue? the 3945 has been supported in the kernel for a few years.
<actionParsnip> Raj: what is the output of: lsb_release -c    ?
<Raj> Codename:	lucid
<Raj> is the output of lsb_release
<Raj> its very confusing here
<mneptok> Raj: what is the exact symptom you are experiencing?
<Raj> well, it says connected but when i try to browse the net
<Raj> it is not working
<Raj> it asks for password
<Raj> again n again
<aurilliance> I'm trying to get my touchscreen to work when I rotate the screen, does anyone have any pointers?
<mneptok> Raj: pastebin the output of "ifconfig"
<mneptok> Raj: and please keep answers on one line
<Raj> ok
<mneptok> Raj: and what encryption schema does the WAP use? WEP? WPA? WPA2?
<Raj> wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:19:d2:53:07:42             inet6 addr: fe80::219:d2ff:fe53:742/64 Scope:Link           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1           RX packets:665 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:789 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000            RX bytes:89775 (89.7 KB)  TX bytes:127487 (127.4 KB)
<Raj> I chose WPA and WPA2
<soadkombucha> What torrent client would you recommend? Transmission or KTorrent
<mneptok> Raj: well, what does the AP actually use?
<Raj> what is AP?
<mneptok> Raj: access point
<actionParsnip> soadkombucha: i use transmission due to my phone being able to talk beautifully with it, both are great, if you use gnome and instal ktorrent you will pull in a tonne of qt libs
<soadkombucha> actionParsnip: I have multiple desktop managers installed
<actionParsnip> Raj: does it connect with no security
<soadkombucha> actionParsnip: I have the space for it. I've been using transmission.. I wanted to try out KTorrent
<soadkombucha> I'm partial to the utorrentesque GUI
<Raj> let me chk
<actionParsnip> soadkombucha: ok then both are good, ktorrent has a web ui too but you have to install php5-cli extra (last I used kde it was needed)
<actionParsnip> soadkombucha: go for it then dude, its free to try
<sha1sum> soadkombucha: is there any way I can skip the USB thing and load the iso via loopback or something and do it that way?
<soadkombucha> sha1sum: I don't know
<soadkombucha> actionParsnip: I have kde installed
<cntrational> soadkombucha: i like transmission
<soadkombucha> cntrational: I'm a utorrent fanboy
<soadkombucha> cntrational: KTorrent is closer than Transmission
<soadkombucha> Torrenting works better on linux I get better speeds.
<cntrational> hmmm
<mneptok> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cntrational> well i don't really know much about KTorrent
<Dr_Willis> Transmission 2.0 is out in the PPA's also. :) been using that for the last few weeeks.
<Raj> will be back.. i'm using LAN right now...
<soadkombucha> cntrational: There is nothing wrong with transmission
<Raj> will chk connecting to WiFI
<soadkombucha> Transmission 2 is out?
<cntrational> yeah, it is
<Dr_Willis> Theres PPA's of it yes. soadkombucha
<soadkombucha> Dr_Willis: PPA?
<Dr_Willis> Transmission is still a little lacking in some ways. but 2.0 has some good improbements
<Dr_Willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<face> I've been having some trouble getting my monitor to configure correctly.  Is there anyone who could help me?
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/install-transmission-20-in-ubuntu.html
<cntrational> basically a PPA is more or less a special repository for a single program
<actionParsnip> soadkombucha: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/transmission-20-released-new-ui-filters.html
<usf> my external hard drive is no more detected on ubuntu 10.04 and just yesterday it was working,plz help
<Dr_Willis> or often a single persons, or groups own  personal repo.
<usf> my external hard drive is no more detected on ubuntu 10.04 and just yesterday it was working,plz help
<soadkombucha> Got it thanks guys
<Dr_Willis> usf:  step #1. try to mount it by hand - using the command line.
 * mneptok is reminded to run an fsck on the company's backup disk downstairs
<usf> Dr_Willis:it's not detected,how can i do it?
<Dr_Willis> usf:  your use of the term 'detected' is vague.. how are you determining its not detected>?
<face> Grandr doesn't give me any options other than 1024x768 or 800x600.  My screen is 1600x900.
<face> Why is this?
<Dr_Willis> usf:  does 'sudo fdisk -l' show it? if so - then it IS being detected by the system.. (gnome may be confused)
<soadkombucha> usf: You can mount a hidden partition
<usf> Dr_Willis:not in  /media
<soadkombucha> sudo mkdir /media/disk
<face> I've been told to edit my xorg, but that caused problems for me too, and I had to reconfigure the file.
<actionParsnip> face: what video card?
<face> Hold on
<Dr_Willis> usf:  thats not showing that its not 'detected' by the system.. check fdisk -l output, and 'dmesg' output.
<Dr_Willis> usf:  If you can determine what '/dev/sdXX' it is. then you can try to mount it by hand.
<actionParsnip> face: lspci | grep -i vga     will tell you
<silv3r_m00n> does cron have any other command other than crontab ?
<actionParsnip> !cron | silv3r_m00n
<ubottu> silv3r_m00n: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<the_file> so is there anyway to get my motherboard graphic card driver to work?
<soadkombucha> usf: then sudo mount -t /dev/sdb (or what fdisk shows) /media/disk
<soadkombucha> usf: then sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb (or what fdisk shows) /media/disk
<face> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 0046 (rev 12)
<usf> Dr_Willis:when i type lsusb it gives that is detected
<face> That
<face> s the output.
<actionParsnip> face: oh, one of those. yeah you'll need an xorg.conf file dude. You'll be fighting it until you get a nice display
<face> Okay, okay.
<Dr_Willis> usf:  determina what /dev/sdXX it is.. and use commands like soadkombucha  posted.. but he did a typo. :)    it will be like /dev/sdb1  not /dev/sdb
<face> Would you be kind enough to help me with that?
<soadkombucha> Dr_Willis: OK sorry.
<paranoidphreak> hi everybody, i have a 16gig flash drive and i have ubuntu 10.04 installed on it (8gigs) and swap (2gigs) allocated towards linux and the remaining free space, i'm planning on allocating toward data, (fat format). i'm planning on using public computers to access this partition. should i be worried about this because i may catch a virus or something that corrupts my OS or is it wise to get a new flash drive for storing data?
<Dr_Willis> soadkombucha:  ive seen cases where you do uise /dev/sdb :) but proberly not in this case.
<soadkombucha> Dr_Willis: The only reason I remember that command is because I needed it to manually downgrade to patch the firmware on my archos
<soadkombucha> Dr_Willis: And my archos used /dev/sdb
<the_file> were can I install compiz fusion?.
<the_file> software center?
<soadkombucha> the_file: Ubuntu Software Center
<the_file> I can't find it there
<Dr_Willis> soadkombucha:  yep. Some times you can do it that way.
<Dr_Willis> soadkombucha:  also optical disks are often /dev/sdb or sdc. but thats getting more uncomon these days also.
<hanasaki> what's a good admin tool and modeling and does table diff etc for mysql, postgresql and oracle?
<hanasaki> free
<soadkombucha> Dr_Willis: Well I even modified the command I posted, because I had to use -o
<Dr_Willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<face> actionParsnip, I followed the instructions here (http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/topic/7168/vga-output-to-a-169-tv/), and when I rebooted the computer I got, "ubuntu is running in low graphics mode."
<the_file> were can I donwload compiz fusion?.
<aurilliance> I'm trying to get my touchscreen to work when I rotate the screen, does anyone have any pointers?
<actionParsnip> the_file: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<actionParsnip> face: yeah you'll have to jig the file
<face> "Jig"?
<actionParsnip> face: tweak, modify
<soadkombucha> the_file: sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager
<face> Oh, I see.
<hanasaki> face:  what are you trying to do
<actionParsnip> face: its derrived from jiggle
<face> I figured.
<actionParsnip> face: try adding refresh rates to the monitor section in xorg.conf too, this can help
<face> I just didn't want to make assumptions with computer - possibly -terms.
<face> Um, hold on a second.
<soadkombucha> usf: Any luck?
<usf> nothing yet
<face> Hanasaki, I'm trying to adjust screen resolution,
<soadkombucha> I need to download a real IRC client
<usf> soadkombucha:the both of them didn't work
<face> Is there a specific way to add a screen resolution in xorg, actionParsnip?
<wise_crypt> soadkombucha: irssi
<Raj> WiFi problems
<soadkombucha> usf: Hrm
<soadkombucha> wise_crypt: I would rather a GUI
<actionParsnip> face: yes they are defined in the screen section
<wise_crypt> soadkombucha: xchat
<usf>  sudo mount -t /dev/sdb  /media/disk gives the manual of mount
<actionParsnip> soadkombucha: i use pidgin personally
<face> The screen section
<soadkombucha> actionParsnip: I've used pidgin's IRC
<face> Section "Screen"
<face> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<face> 	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
<face> 	Device		"Configured Video Device"
<face> EndSection
<FloodBot2> face: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soadkombucha> actionParsnip: Not the biggest fan.
<actionParsnip> !irc | soadkombucha
<ubottu> soadkombucha: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<face> Do I add a new variable?
<Dr_Willis> usf:  you dont weant /dev/sdb you proberly want /dev/sdb1
<usf> and sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb /media/disk gives me no medium found
<usf> in /dev i have only /sdb
<Raj> mneptok: r u there?
<greezmunkey> face: you can step through your screen resolutions by holding down ctrl+atl and then hitting (+) plus or (-) minus
<face> No, sorry.
<actionParsnip> face: thats why then, find some example xorg.conf files and see how resolutio is defined
<Dr_Willis> usf:  that is weird then.  what does 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb' show then?
<face> I see
<aurilliance> Does anyone here have a touchscreen?
<face> Will do, actionParsnip
<face> And greezmunkey, it's not offering my specific resolution.
<sharedLan> ugh that was a doozey
<face> by "it" I mean grandr
<greezmunkey> face: rodger that, just fyi
<the_file> off fuck how do I get the pannels back?.
<soadkombucha> Ahh a real IRC client so much better
<usf> Dr_Willis:sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb gives nothing
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanels | the_file
<ubottu> the_file: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<cntrational> soadkombucha: irssi is nice
<Dr_Willis> usf:  thats even stranger.  how about the tail end of 'dmesg' does it mention the usb devices at all?
<soadkombucha> cntrational: irssi is nice but I didn't want to be in terminal
<cntrational> <.> then what are you using
<soadkombucha> cntrational, XChat
<cntrational> oh
<actionParsnip> soadkombucha: i used to use it in guake
<mercutio22> I think I have some configuration problem... audio playback does not work only for my user apparently
<soadkombucha> actionParsnip: haha nice
<ConfusedLinux_> hey
<wise_crypt> soadkombucha: screen irssi ?
<soadkombucha> hey ConfusedLinux_
<soadkombucha> wise_crypt: Hmm?
<soadkombucha> Why does XChat default to , on a tab
<ConfusedLinux_> can someone help me dual boot W7 and Kubuntu using Wubi
<ConfusedLinux_> im new to linux
<ConfusedLinux_> and wubi gives an error
<ruari> waz the error?
<paranoidphreak> hi everybody, i have a 16gig flash drive and i have ubuntu 10.04 installed on it (8gigs) and swap (2gigs) allocated towards linux and the remaining free space, i'm planning on allocating toward data, (fat format). i'm planning on using public computers to access this partition. should i be worried about this because i may catch a virus or something that corrupts my OS or is it wise to get a new flash drive for storing data?
<sharedLan> ugggh
<soadkombucha> ConfusedLinux_: You're probably going to want to try and run it with the option acpi=off.
<ConfusedLinux_> lemme get the error
<Raj> hi there
<ConfusedLinux_> soad how do i do that
<actionParsnip> !virus | paranoidphreak
<Raj> my wifi is not working properly... it keeps on asking for password.. i'm using 10.04 using live cd
<ubottu> paranoidphreak: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<soadkombucha> ConfusedLinux_: I'm not very familiar with Wubi
<sharedLan> paranoid...no you should be protected mildly
<ConfusedLinux_> eh
<slacker-> Hi guys, I've just upgraded from jaunty to lucid. All seems to work ok except the screen doesn't show anything any more. I'm thinking maybe a framebuffer thing, beacuse I had framebuffer set up previously but now I cannot find the right file where it is configured. Any suggestions?
<ConfusedLinux_> ill type out the error
<usf> in /dev i have only /sdb
<actionParsnip> slacker-: did you stop at karmic?
<soadkombucha> usf: You could try to mount that
<greezmunkey> paranoidphreak: if you are booting into your flash drive, then all that will be there is your OS...
<usf> Dr_Willis: dmesg|grep sdb* gives[  186.712164] sd 12:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
<soadkombucha> usf: try sudo mount -t ntfs o=0 /dev/sdb /media/disk
<slacker-> actionParsnip: I don't konw if it worked for karmic because it did the upgrade remotely
<sharedLan> anti-virus on a ssd usb stick would be extreamly slow
<ConfusedLinux_> by the way, im trying to install Kubuntu Netbook for dual boot with windows 7
<actionParsnip> slacker-: no, when you upgraded from jaunty to lucid, did you upgrade to karmic first?
<paranoidphreak> greezmunkey: i'm planning on using windows machine to access the data (fat) partition
<slacker-> actionParsnip: I also replaced grub1 with grub2 afterwards but that didn't seem to change anything
<soadkombucha> usf: Try that
<Raj> need help
<ConfusedLinux_> ok soad
<ConfusedLinux_> heres the error
<slacker-> actionParsnip: yes I did. using do-release-upgrade each time
<soadkombucha> usf: try sudo mount -t ntfs -o offset=0 /dev/sdb /media/disk
<actionParsnip> slacker-: ok just checking
<greezmunkey> paranoidphreak: well then, the usual precautions apply
<soadkombucha> usf: It'll try to mount it with the partition as the first cylinder of the drive
<actionParsnip> slacker-: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<slacker-> actionParsnip: from the syslog I see that it's loading vga16fb
<ConfusedLinux_> An error occured: Cannot download the metalink and therefore the ISO. For more information, please see the log file : c:\blablablabla
<evodragun> Hi everyone
<soadkombucha> ConfusedLinux_: You can't even get it installed?
<soadkombucha> ConfusedLinux_: I have no idea.
<slacker-> ah..
<soadkombucha> Hey evodragun
<sharedLan> is there  a fi for ati 70000ve on-board--boot issues loop...hd scans...repeats or crashes..
<evodragun> Someone knows in spanish chanel
<sharedLan> fix^^
<ConfusedLinux_> yeah soad
<slacker-> actionParsnip: thanks, I'll check that site in a sec once I moved to a machine that has X on it ;)
<evodragun> Hi Soadkombucha
<ConfusedLinux_> can anyone help me with Wubi here?
<paranoidphreak> actionParsnip: oh, i know that you dont need an antivirus in linux but i'm planning on sometimes accessing using public machines that have windows installed on it
<ruari> doesn't look like it is supported yet on windows 7,
<usf> soadkombucha:the command gives :/dev/sdb: No medium found
<soadkombucha> evodragun: Spanish channel is ubuntu-es if that's what you're looking for. But what's up?
<ConfusedLinux_> gr
<soadkombucha> ruari: I got wubi installed on win7
<evodragun> I newby
<sharedLan> ^^
<soadkombucha> ruari: But I couldn't run it because it uses the windows boot loader and my hardware won't load it unless it's noacpi
<ruari> why not use vmplayer or virtual box?
<sharedLan> sevearl people have installed from win7?
<evodragun> I need a lot of help
<ruari> aw
<soadkombucha> evodragun: Such as?
<usf> soadkombucha:it's a external hard drive with usb connecter
<Raj> hi there. i'm using Ubuntu 10.04 live cd and connected via Wired network.. my wireless is not getting connected properly. Please help me out
<soadkombucha> ruari: I have a working Ubuntu 10.04  2.6.32-22-generic
<evodragun> I own of samsung N130 netbook
<usf> soadkombucha:it's sata
<usf> soadkombucha:it's not sata
<paranoidphreak> greezmunkey: so, i can lose everything from the flash drive if the virus attacks the flash drive?
<evodragun> I have lucid
<sharedLan> raj configure the wifi manually?
<soadkombucha> usf: It's IDE? Could that be the problem?
<xiaozhang> ubuntu中文频道是哪个？？
<greezmunkey> paranoidphreak: um, is you ubuntu on the fat partition?
<sharedLan> paranoid? not if you remove it
<evodragun> But I can comunicate with msn on webcam
<usf> soadkombucha:how can i know this??
<soadkombucha> usf: If it's not SATA it's probably IDE
<ruari> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fy1ISEJIv84   wubi windows 7
<paranoidphreak> greezmunkey: no, it's on ext3
<soadkombucha> evodragun: I don't know if you can
<ConfusedLinux_> i installed Ubuntu 10.04 the other day to run the game Starcraft , and whenever I play it for about 3-6 minutes, it either says that the game isnt installed or just quits me to the ubuntu login screen
<evodragun> With any program??
<paranoidphreak> greezmunkey: i'm using fat just to store data
<usf> soadkombucha:okey yesterday it works perfectly
<greezmunkey> paranoidphreak: exactly, I would think any virus activity on the fat partition would only affect that partition.
<hanasaki> what is a good mountaable shared filesystem? with ACL and encryption over the network?
<Raj> sharedLan: i need some guidance to configure WiFI
<soadkombucha> evodragun: Maybe aMSN
<sharedLan> a virus can infect any media installed unless it's read only
<usf> soadkombucha:i have this problem only with lucid,
<sharedLan> kk
<evodragun> Nop dont work
<sharedLan> my mouse is messed up so i'm kinda slow getting to pm's
<evodragun> I try de Emense but nothing
<ConfusedLinux_> Is there an easy way to dual boot Windows 7 and Linux Mint 9 or Windows 7 and Kubuntu 10.04?
<paranoidphreak> actionParsnip, greezmunkey: thanks for the info
<soadkombucha> ConfusedLinux_: Installing Windows first and then installing Linux
<evodragun> I read alot about Empathy an say soppurt webcam but nothing
<Dr_Willis> ConfusedLinux_:  if you have 2 hard drives.. that makes it very very easy.
<greezmunkey> sharedLan: it would have to be a darned smart virus to cross over from fat to ext3...especially if the ext3 isn't even mounted...
<soadkombucha> evodragun: Hmm. Try installing Cheese, see if your webcam is recognized
<evodragun> I tested an is okay
<wise_crypt> soadkombucha: screen irssi >> http://imagebin.org/102986
<actionParsnip> !wine | ConfusedLinux_
<ubottu> ConfusedLinux_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<soadkombucha> evodragun: That's odd
<Dr_Willis> ConfusedLinux_:  with 1 hd. you may want to resize the windows partition from within windows. leave part of the HD unallocated. and let the ubuntu installer install to that unalocated space.
<evodragun> Odd???
<soadkombucha> wise_crypt: How would I do that
<Raj> hi there. i'm using Ubuntu 10.04 live cd and connected via Wired network.. my wireless is not getting connected properly. Please help me out using private message
<ConfusedLinux_> dr_willis: i tried wine, starcraft still boots me out
<actionParsnip> wise_crypt: you can get rid of the guake icon in the tray you know
<soadkombucha> Dr_Willis: People really install windows to just one partition on a hard drive?
<actionParsnip> ConfusedLinux_: try adding the wine ppa then upgrading
<wise_crypt> soadkombucha: ya still need it lol
<soadkombucha> wise_crypt: I have irssi
<aurilliance> Does anyone here have a touchscreen?
<ConfusedLinux_> actionParsnip: whats wine ppa? im new to linux if you cant tell
<greezmunkey> paranoidphreak: if you are that worried, keep your ubuntu ssd in your pocket when using public pcs, get another one for transferring files. They're pretty cheap these days.
<Dr_Willis> soadkombucha:  someone posted the drive layout on their new win7 boxx in here the other day.. windows 7 + the hp recovery partition took up all 4 primary partitions.. that was a total mess.
<actionParsnip> ConfusedLinux_: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Adem> how do i modify my font config file?
<Dr_Willis> soadkombucha:  win7 likes to use 2 primary partitions  these days one for some sort of /boot/ feature. (ive never used it)
<actionParsnip> ConfusedLinux_: you may be new to linux but not new to websearching, instead of asking, take direction and run with it instead of asking. you'll learn more and faster
<soadkombucha> Dr_Willis: It allocates 100MB for the boot sector files
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis: I remember watching you work through that with him, it was pretty sticky.
<ConfusedLinux_> actionParsnip: i did, ive been trying to find answers on google for at least a week. nothing
<soadkombucha> Dr_Willis: I have that 100MB because Ubuntu is easier to dualboot if you install windows first
<b14ck> How can I remove a group from a user? I accidentally assigned one of my users to the group 'www-data', and I'd like to remove that group from the user. I'm using server edition, so I need the command line argument, not the GUI tool.
<Dr_Willis> greezmunkey:  i dont know if he ever got it going or not. I love how PC makers take up a huge part of your HD so they dont have to include optical-recovery media.. THEN charge you extra for the  disks.
<wise_crypt> soadkombucha: http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis: exactly!
<Dr_Willis> soadkombucha:  i keep the oss on their own hd's that makes it even easier. :)
<aurilliance> I have 3 disks on my pc that I am installing ubuntu on. How should I format them
<soadkombucha> Dr_Willis: My laptop only has one drive
<actionParsnip> ConfusedLinux_: try a different search engine if google fails you
<Dr_Willis> aurilliance:  depends On your needs.
<aurilliance> Dr_Willis, I want to install ubuntu on the largest one, and then use the other two simply for storage
<soadkombucha> Dr_Willis: And I think I'm going to resize my extended data partition and install Chromium OS just to try it out. Or attempt to get Hackintosh running
<greezmunkey> later...
<abc11> hao
<Dr_Willis> soadkombucha:  next laptop i get - im buying a 2nd hd just for it to keep the 'windows' system on. and keep it on a shelf. :) and use linux on its own hd.
<ConfusedLinux_> actionParsnip: although i highly doubt i will find an answer, ill go check again.
<soadkombucha> Dr_Willis: I don't mind dual booting, it's not a huge deal to me.
<Dr_Willis> soadkombucha: it is possible to use grub2 to boot ISO files. Thats a handy way to test out different disrtos.
<aurilliance> Dr_Willis, My real q is: should I use ext4 for all of them? And what is the difference between Logical / Primary?
<soadkombucha> Dr_Willis: Especially seeing as the laptop was bought for me as a present and my parents think if I install anything other than Windows to it it will die
<actionParsnip> ConfusedLinux_: i gave you the full and exact command you neede
<evodragun> Soadkombucha: Thaks for everything
<aurilliance> Dr_Willis, Can grub2 do that? (boot iso's)?
<Doonz> hey does anyone know of a webpage template that acts like googles picasa?
<Dr_Willis> aurilliance:  when in doubt ext4. You can have 4 primary partitions MAX per hard drive.. ONE of those Primaries can be a extended, that holds logicals.
<ruari> b14ck: sudo deluser username  groupname
<actionParsnip> [06:34] <actionParsnip> ConfusedLinux_: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<evodragun> I have more questions but I see you to busy LOL
<Dr_Willis> aurilliance:  so if you just need 1 partition per hd. use primarys.
<b14ck> ruari, thanks so much :)
<soadkombucha> And you can have up to 60 logicals?
<ConfusedLinux_> actionParsnip: is there any chance that will mess anything up? what does it even do?
<Dr_Willis> aurilliance:  if you need 4 or less partitions per hd.. use primaries..
<evodragun> See you in other time and thanks again
<ruari> np
<soadkombucha> evodragun: We can answer.
<soadkombucha> evodragun: We may look busy, but people just help people whenever, it's not that we're really ignoring anybody.
<slacker-> actionParsnip: ok the nomodeset option fixed the console, now how do I get my framebuffer back? I put GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x768 in /etc/default/grub, will that do it?
<soadkombucha> evodragun: And it's not a problem.
<actionParsnip> ConfusedLinux_: it adds the wine development ppa which is a 3rd party repository (non-canonical) and then upgrades, the version on the wine ppa is later than the canonical version so you will download the later version of wine
<soadkombucha> Dr_Willis: I don't know how to use GRUB2 to boot an ISO
<Raj> quit
<soadkombucha> Dr_Willis: Plus Chromium OS isn't live
<usf> now my usb flash it's not mounted,i think that every thing is mounted only the first time and after that nothing works
<Adem> how do i modify my font config file?
<ConfusedLinux_> actionParsnip: okay, I will go re-wubi Ubuntu Netbook and try again. Will you be on here for much longer?
<aurilliance> Dr_Willis, one more thing, where should I set my 2 storage drives to mount? /dev/something???
<actionParsnip> slacker-: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1483882
<evodragun> Soadkombucha: I understand and was a joke
<soadkombucha> evodragun: Haha alright
<Adem> whats the commandline to install new fonts?
<Dr_Willis> aurilliance:  you DONT mount to /dev/ thats where devices show up
<evodragun> Soadkombucha: Thanks
<Dr_Willis> aurilliance:  /media/stuff
<actionParsnip> ConfusedLinux_: i'm outt ahere in 50 mins, then back on in 10 after that til about an hour later, then bed cos i'm knackered
<aurilliance> Dr_Willis, thanks
<soadkombucha> evodragun: Anytime. I'll try to help if I can, sorry I couldn't be more assistance.
<soadkombucha> Dr_Willis: Or /media/Data1 and /media/Data2
<soadkombucha> Dr_Willis: Or he could do /media/DATA and /media/data
<ConfusedLinux_> actionParsnip: okay, ill try to do this fast
<Dr_Willis> soadkombucha:  yes.. but NOT anything in /dev/  :)
<soadkombucha> Dr_Willis: Haha of course not
<soadkombucha> Dr_Willis: I do have to say I like that Linux is case-sensitive...Although it causes problems in Windows sometimes
<ConfusedLinux_> wait soadkombucha what
<ConfusedLinux_> it causes windows problems?
<slacker-> actionParsnip: I don't have nvidia btw. it's an onboard intel
<evodragun> Soadkombucha: Only one last question
<Joker> Can someone help me with my microphone issue? I'm running Ubuntu NR 10.04 and none of my programs will recognize my built-in microphone.
<soadkombucha> ConfusedLinux_: If you had two folders on an NTFS drive that you were using in Ubuntu
<slacker-> actionParsnip: will follow anyway and maybe do some searching myself ;)
<soadkombucha> ConfusedLinux_: And one was /DATA and the other was /data
<aurilliance> Dr_Willis, one more thing :P (thanks for all the help btw) it's asking me to choose a swap partition as well, where would be the best place for that?
<evodragun> Soadkombucha: In Windows I use software like Ccleaner o Vopt to clean and defrag my unit
<ConfusedLinux_> soadkombucha: well considering i have no idea what that means, and I just used wubi, i think ill be alright
<Dr_Willis> ConfusedLinux_:  it can also be an issue with Samba shares. if you have 'DataDir' and 'datadir' on the same share.. windows can get confused and not see one.
<soadkombucha> ConfusedLinux_: Ubuntu is case sensitive, recognizes them as different folders. Windows thinks DATA and data are the same thing
<evodragun> Soadkombucha: In Ubuntu exist something like that??
<soadkombucha> evodragun: There are defraggers
<Joker> Any help with my problem? :)
<ConfusedLinux_> so should i get a different distro than ubuntu?
<soadkombucha> evodragun: There is no registry cleaner. Ubuntu manages cleanup pretty well on its own.
<Dr_Willis> aurilliance:  i alwyas  make a 512mb swap on every hd. but in your case. You proberly want to put it on the HD that will get used the least. and the fastest.. but you may never even need swap. so it may not matter much
<Dr_Willis> ConfusedLinux_:  its a free world.. get what you want.
<evodragun> Soadkombucha: Can you recomend one drefragger?
<soadkombucha> evodragun: I've never defragged on linux hold on
<Dr_Willis> ConfusedLinux_:  it all depends on your 'needs'
<Adem> whats the commandline to install new fonts?
<soadkombucha> evodragun:I mean you don't really have to
<evodragun> Soadkombucha: Okas
<soadkombucha> evodragun: Linux just.. It's a lot more organized and doesn't do the crazy things windows does
<ConfusedLinux_> dr_willis: the only reason I have linux is for running Starcraft because Windows 7 freezes when you play it, so other than that i'll stick to Windows simplicity
<wise_crypt> !font | Adem
<ubottu> Adem: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Dr_Willis> Adem:  where are you getting these fonts from? I just copy .ttf files to my .fonts dir
<Evil_> Do I have to use openjdk in 10.04?
<soadkombucha> Evil_: You can get the JRE
<soadkombucha> Evil_: It comes with the restricted extras
<Dr_Willis> ConfusedLinux_:  so you cant 'fix' windows.. so you want to play windows games in linux.. :)     Check the wine app database on that game and see if theres any known wine issues with it.
<Adem> where can i download monospace font
<soadkombucha> Dr_Willis: Actually, Starcraft 2 beta works better under Wine than it does natively under windows
<evodragun> Soadkombucha: I see ubuntu use only the procesor and to much memory
<Evil_> soadkombucha, I had openjdk installed and tried installing limewire but it's complaining about not having sun-java6-jdk
<soadkombucha> Dr_Willis: It doesn't freeze on online play under Wine, but it does under Windows
<Dr_Willis> Adem:  theres several fonts in the package manager repos.  There were some mono fonts also installed by default
<soadkombucha> Evil_: Install the Ubuntu Restricted Extras Package. Or enable the canonical repository and search for it
<chinmaya__> does any one know how to control the default zoom in a gnome window
<evodragun> Soadkombucha: How I can optimaze my ubuntu to make faster
<hyde> how to boot into x windows with Ubuntu 10.04 server?
<Dr_Willis> Adem:  and theres the MS fonts package for some of the MS fonts if you want those.
<soadkombucha> evodragun: Trust me you don't have to it will be fast enough on its own
<lost> i need to know what does it mean http://paste.ubuntu.com/455777/
<actionParsnip> ConfusedLinux_: there are native games too, and some commercial games have native windows installers like doom3 and return to castle wolfenstein
<wise_crypt> Adem: copying form your windows font directory might do the work
<soadkombucha> evodragun: You'll see what I mean. It boots a lot faster.
<evodragun> Soadkombucha: I dont understand
<soadkombucha> evodragun: You're accustomed to Windows I assume?
<chinmaya__> does any one know how to control the default zoom in a gnome window
<Dr_Willis> chinmaya__:  what default zoom are you talking about?
<soadkombucha> evodragun: Linux is completely different. The file structure is completely different, the way it manages files is different, and the speed at which it boots is much faster.
<actionParsnip> chinmaya__: are you using compiz?
<ConfusedLinux_> actionParsnip: I'm not looking for anything new
<ConfusedLinux_> dr_willis: nobody has the same problem on WineHQ
<actionParsnip> soadkombucha: depends on config of both, but generally linux boots faster
<chinmaya__> actionParsnip, yes. But I mean the zoom property of the window which shows files. I mean in nautilus
<actionParsnip> soadkombucha: if boot times excite you, look into xpud ;)
<Joker> Can someone help me with my microphone issue? I'm running Ubuntu NR 10.04 and none of my programs will recognize my built-in microphone.
<soadkombucha> actionParsnip: I'm talking generally
<soadkombucha> actionParsnip: I'm happy with the fact that linux takes about a minute to load.
<profxavier> when connecting to an Ubuntu machine, via samba, how do you surf to a folder, when the machine is Windows 7. I am trying to go to \\ip.address, but im being prompted for a user/password
<Dr_Willis> a whole 60sec? thats too slow!
<Dr_Willis> :)
<chinmaya__> actionParsnip,  While opening one of my folders its getting opened in 66 % rather than 100%
<ConfusedLinux_> why must linux be so confusing!
<Dr_Willis> profxavier:  i always give my linux users a samba password with 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME'
<soadkombucha> Dr_Willis: It's less than 60
<Dr_Willis> ConfusedLinux_:  its not.. windows is confuseing.
<soadkombucha> Dr_Willis: But 1 minute is better than Windows
<Dr_Willis> ConfusedLinux_:  and using games in wine. is always a bit of a gamble.
<soadkombucha> Dr_Willis: I think my boot time is somewhere around 30-40 seconds max
<profxavier> Dr_Willis, then how do you access the shared drive/folder ?
<ConfusedLinux_> dr_willis: windows is really simple. you dont need to use terminal or anything like that
<soadkombucha> I use command.com in windows all the time
<Dr_Willis> profxavier:  i enter my linux users name/samba password.
<ConfusedLinux_> dr_willis: it doesnt take three years to connect to wireless on windows
<Dr_Willis> ConfusedLinux_:  but... you were unable to actually FIX your problem in windows.. so that sort of points that its not simple.
<chinmaya__> ConfusedLinux_, Its not dude.. Its just lack of touch with it
<Dr_Willis> ConfusedLinux_:  computers are 'simple' when they work.. when somthing breaks.. well thats when you get into the issues.
<mneptok> let's stop the offtopic "Linux vs. Windows" stuff, please
<ConfusedLinux_> dr_willis: i cant "fix" the problem in ubuntu either
 * wise_crypt hope that everybody wont feed the troll
<Colonel_Panic> hello all
<soadkombucha> ConfusedLinux_: Linux isn't terrible, it's just a matter of having a little bit of google-fu
<soadkombucha> Hey Colonel_Panic
 * Dr_Willis finally got Lord Of the Rings Online working in Wine. :)
<Colonel_Panic> I'm running Ubuntu on a Dell Mini 9
<soadkombucha> I have to look into Wine configuration
<ConfusedLinux_> soadkombucha: I don't want to spend seven years of my life on google figuring out commands to run stuff because it wont run with icons
<chinmaya__> Does anyone know how to control the default zoom property for nautilus. For one of my folders it has got reset to  66% rather than 100%
<actionParsnip> soadkombucha: if you reduce startup services it can be a lot faster, lik if the system doesnt have bluetooth, turn off bluetooth. or disable cups at startup if it doesn't have or use a printer
<Colonel_Panic> this machine uses a Broadcom chipset with the iw-broadcom driver
<aurilliance> I'm installing ubuntu and wondering: If I select the option to "use my password to log in *and* decrypt my home folder" will that be much of a performance loss?
<actionParsnip> soadkombucha: that sort of thing
<mneptok> chinmaya__: "View" menu in Nautilus
<ConfusedLinux_> dr_willis: also, about a day after getting W7 and ubuntu dual booted, I started getting weird errors about ChkDsk or something each time I booted up
<wise_crypt> please if you really want to play games with wine use http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks or have more money use codega or crossover instead :)
<Colonel_Panic> I mean wl-broadcom
<Dr_Willis> aurilliance:  i imagine there will be a slight loss. but ive not heard of anyone complainng about it. But if you ever need to access your HOME from a live cd. Your files will all be encrypted. and i ahve had seen people ask how to Unencrypt them.
<chinmaya__> mneptok, it just sets temporarily... but when i open the next time its just standing at 66% only!!
<ConfusedLinux_> wine and playonlinux both fail at installing
<profxavier> Dr_Willis: before that, how do you access the shared resource, what syntax do you use?
<nope> cedega works very nice
<soadkombucha> wise_crypt: Or just get smart and pirate it
<ConfusedLinux_> but costs money
<nope> well worth the donation
<aurilliance> Dr_Willis, good point.
<Dr_Willis> ConfusedLinux_:  i dont use Win7 and i basically dont game on windows any more either. So cant help.
<Colonel_Panic> anyway, the ESSID and other info about connected wifi APs doesn't show up in iwconfig
<wise_crypt> soadkombucha: no pirated stuff talk here ;p
<the_file> how can I change the menu icon ?
<the_file> how can I change the menu icon ?
<soadkombucha> There's one game I refuse to run on anything but windows purelityy out of system intens
<Dr_Willis> Colonel_Panic:  there is a wine support channel. and newer versions of wine come out every week or so.
<actionParsnip> !legal | soadkombucha
<the_file> I know I can do this in 9.10 bu not the new one
<actionParsnip> !illegal
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Colonel_Panic> wine?
<Colonel_Panic> I'm not asking about wine
<ConfusedLinux_> dr_willis: alright, ill go get ubuntu back for now. whats an IRC program I can use once i get there?
<soadkombucha> Dr_Willis: I will NEVER run Dragon Age Origins under wine
<Dr_Willis> Colonel_Panic:  nick completion :)
<actionParsnip> soadkombucha: play on linux is free, I believe you are thinking of cedega or crossover office
<chinmaya__> mneptok, it just sets temporarily... but when i open the next time its just standing at 66% only!!
<profxavier> when connecting to an Ubuntu machine, via samba, how do you surf to a folder, when the machine is Windows 7. I am trying to go to \\ip.address, but im being prompted for a user/password
<Dr_Willis> ConfusedLinux_:  theres dozens of irc clients out there.  xchat is the common one.
<soadkombucha> actionParsnip: Not too long ago crossover was free for a while
<ConfusedLinux_> my experience with playonlinux is terrible
<ConfusedLinux_> it doesnt even install
<Colonel_Panic> what I want to do is be able to access the SSID and signal strength info from my wirelewss card
<ConfusedLinux_> anyways
<ConfusedLinux_> wubi time
<ConfusedLinux_> be back soon
<soadkombucha> Colonel_Panic: What wireless card
<Dr_Willis> ConfusedLinux_:  what game exactly are you trying to play? Starcraft 1 2? 3 ? i dont even keep track.
<actionParsnip> profxavier: on the server run:  sudo smbpasswd -a $USER   and type your login password for $USER for all prompts
<lost> help on this http://paste.ubuntu.com/455777/
<soadkombucha> Dr_Willis: It's 2
<Colonel_Panic> it's a broadcom
<actionParsnip> profxavier: you can now authenticate as $USER
<Colonel_Panic> in a Dell Mini 9
<chinmaya__> Does anyone know how to control the default zoom property for nautilus. For one of my folders it has got reset to  66% rather than 100%
<Dr_Willis> Linux is 'bad' because wine cant play all windows games.. :) Gotta love the logic.
<soadkombucha> Colonel_Panic: Hmm. The only wireless card I know how to configure well is my realtek driver because those are a PAIN to get running on ubuntu
<actionParsnip> Dr_Willis: its flawed, it's wines fault ;)
<profxavier> actionParsnip, then any domain/user combo, as long as user is on the server, should work ?
 * wise_crypt cant understand that
<actionParsnip> profxavier: just needs to be the username you used, no need for domain stuff
<Colonel_Panic> Well,if I mouse over the wireless signal icon in my system tray, it displays the SSID and other info about the network
<chinmaya__> Does anyone know how to control the default zoom property for nautilus. For one of my folders it has got reset to  66% rather than 100%
<ConfusedLinux> eh
<soadkombucha> Colonel_Panic: Does it at least connect?
<slacker-> actionParsnip: thanks for your help
<Colonel_Panic> yeah, it works fine
<soadkombucha> Colonel_Panic: Lucky you. I had to compile my drivers.
<actionParsnip> slacker-: np bro
<ConfusedLinux> dr_willis it wont even install Ubuntu Netbook
<soadkombucha> Colonel_Panic: And they're still iffy sometimes... Although I downloaded a slightly more recent release and it seems to be running better
<Colonel_Panic> if I open the connection manager, the ESSID, BSSID, signal strength, etc. are displayed
<profxavier> actionParsnip, the Windows dialog already pre-fills that info in
<Colonel_Panic> but that info does not show up in iwconfig
<chinmaya__> Does anyone know how to control the default zoom property for nautilus. For one of my folders it has got reset to  66% rather than 100%
<soadkombucha> Hmm
<actionParsnip> profxavier: i see, you may have to change it to the name on the Ubuntu side which is what you authenticating against
<profxavier> ah, perfect
<soadkombucha> Colonel_Panic: I have no idea
<Colonel_Panic> what I want to do is access that info somehow, so I can display it on my conky-enhanced desktop
<profxavier> working, thanks actionParsnip/Dr_Willis
<Colonel_Panic> does anyone know the name of the connection manager in Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> chinmaya__:  the people in #gnome may know where that setting is at.. ive never had one folder get 'stuck'
<ConfusedLinux> Does anyone have a simple way, like Wubi, to install Linux Mint 9 dual booted with Windows 7?
<Dr_Willis> ConfusedLinux:  dont use mint. I dont see any point in using mint.
<actionParsnip> !mint | ConfusedLinux
<ubottu> ConfusedLinux: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<chinmaya__> Dr_Willis, thanks!! I will get this to them... :)
<Dr_Willis> ConfusedLinux:  if you want to 'test' out linux in an easy way. try it in virtualbox.
<soadkombucha> Colonel_Panic: WICD
<wise_crypt> !mint | ConfusedLinux
<Colonel_Panic> WICD?
<Colonel_Panic> OK
<actionParsnip> Dr_Willis: i believe it has all the restricted stuff already rolled in
<soadkombucha> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=299462
<Colonel_Panic> I wonder how I can go about accessing that information then
<soadkombucha> That was a few years ago
<ConfusedLinux> dr_willis: dont know how, also, mint might work 1st try unlike ubuntu
<soadkombucha> But I can't see them changing it too much
<Dr_Willis> actionParsnip:  its got a lot of JUnk rolled in. :)
<soadkombucha> lemme check synaptic
<rashd7_> hi all
<Dr_Willis> ConfusedLinux:  go do what you want.. but then see the Mint channel not here.
<actionParsnip> Dr_Willis: yah
<Colonel_Panic> I'm thinking about writing a python script to pass that daya to conky
<HeTaL> Colonel_Panic: WICD is not the main connection manager.
<Colonel_Panic> =OK...
<rashd7_> i have a trident tv tuner card which works fine on windows
<rashd7_> but in linux its not recognised
<soadkombucha> HeTaL: What is it then? I'm curious
<soadkombucha> Colonel_Panic: Did you try command arguments for iwconfig?
<Colonel_Panic> well, I just want to find out where that information is stored
<actionParsnip> HeTaL: its still a good network manager, its DE independant too so can be used on any desktop without issue
<rashd7_> how to use my tv tuner card in ubuntu 10.04
<soadkombucha> actionParsnip: Does it work with the ubuntu wireless panel?
<Colonel_Panic> yeah that ESSID, BSSID, signal strength, etc doesn't show up.
<HeTaL> actionParsnip: I thought he might want to run it after it crashed.
<actionParsnip> soadkombucha: not seen that before
<soadkombucha> Colonel_Panic: iwconfig x
<ConfusedLinux> dr_willis: whats the mint channel?
<actionParsnip> HeTaL: i prefer it personally
<HeTaL> actionParsnip: Same here
<ConfusedLinux> dr_willis: new to irc as well
<Dr_Willis> ConfusedLinux:  no idea.  see the mint homepage.. and i dont know that either..
<soadkombucha> actionParsnip: Seen what?
<HeTaL> soadkombucha: It's a gnome default, if I remember correctly. Can't remember the name
<actionParsnip> !mintsupport | ConfusedLinux
<ubottu> ConfusedLinux: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<soadkombucha> actionParsnip: The panel icon that displays the wireless connectivity?
<wise_crypt> Colonel_Panic: just download network-manager from apt and see what in it might do the trick :)
<Colonel_Panic> ok
<actionParsnip> soadkombucha: ubuntu wireless panel
<Colonel_Panic> one sec
<soadkombucha> actionParsnip: The icon that displays the wireless network manager
<actionParsnip> soadkombucha: oic, yeah it runs around there
<Colonel_Panic> it's something to do with that wl-broadcom driver
<soadkombucha> actionParsnip: I'm going to try it out
<actionParsnip> soadkombucha: you mean the indicator applet
<soadkombucha> actionParsnip: Yeah I didn't know the name for it
<actionParsnip> soadkombucha: it doesnt support 3G afaik
<Colonel_Panic> also, my wifi adapter shows up as eth0
<liga> здравствуйте
<ConfusedLinux> dr_willis: heres the error ubuntu netbook gives me when i try using Wubi
<actionParsnip> soadkombucha: it may run in the tray rather than indicator. i dont use gnome
<Colonel_Panic> sorry, I mean eth1
<mneptok> !ru | liga
<ubottu> liga: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<soadkombucha> Wow WICD looks nice
<Colonel_Panic> if I plug in my USB wifi adapter, it shows up as wlan0
<ConfusedLinux> dr_willis: one sec, I have to wait for the error
<Dr_Willis> ConfusedLinux:  i never use wubi either. I do normal dual boots on my netbook.   I thought you had a WINE issue?
<actionParsnip> soadkombucha: its a pc with a green bar, not exactly a looer
<ConfusedLinux> dr_willis: i have tons of linux issues.
<raj-darkmystery> msg NickServ identify mailjol
<Colonel_Panic> is there a way to change the name of my internal broadcom adapter to wlan0 instead of eth0?
<mneptok> raj-darkmystery: oops. password change time
<Colonel_Panic> sorry if this sounds confusing
<raj-darkmystery> mnemon, yes hehe :)
<Colonel_Panic> I think it's some strange quirk of wl-broadcom driver
<Dr_Willis> Colonel_Panic:  from what ive noticed that name depensds on the driver its using.  I got a similer issue on one of my laptops
<Dr_Willis> Colonel_Panic:  thw wireless works.. its just a little confuseing to some applets
<ConfusedLinux> dr_willis: it doesn't recognize that a disk is in in both Wine and Playonlinux so whenever I want to play I have to type stuff into terminal. When I do get it running, about three or four minutes into a game it will kick me out of ubuntu. Now wubi wont work.
<`Assassin> What's the name of that Ubuntu app with which you install drivers?
<ConfusedLinux> dr_willis: wubi might be working this time
<Colonel_Panic> I believe if it was named wlan0 instead of eth0, the info relevant to wifi will be displayed
<Colonel_Panic> by conky
<Colonel_Panic> get what I'm saying?
<soadkombucha> OK I did NOT get enough sleep last night, and it's going on 1:15AM here
<Dr_Willis> ConfusedLinux:  often with wine - and some games. the issue can be the game-cd-copy protection.  ive had to use various no-cd-cracks in the past to play my 'legally bought' games in Wine befor,.
<actionParsnip> soadkombucha_sle: i'm in the closing minutes of a 12 hour shift at work, i'm shattered
<actionParsnip> !away > soad_sleep
<ubottu> soad_sleep, please see my private message
<Colonel_Panic> ConfusedLnux, have you looked up the game in the WineHQ?
<ConfusedLinux> yes
<Colonel_Panic> what game is it?
<ConfusedLinux> dr_willis: i think there might be a developer-made no cd thing
<ConfusedLinux> starcraft
<Colonel_Panic> I've been able to get a lot of games running in Linux under Wine
<ConfusedLinux> well you apparently have magical powers...
<Dr_Willis> ConfusedLinux:  starcrtaft 1? 2? 1.3.34.2?
<Colonel_Panic> ConfusedLinux, how much RAM do you have in your machine?
<ConfusedLinux> dr_willis: SC 1, latest patch. 4gb ram and 2.11 ghz processor
<ConfusedLinux> dr_willis: also SC brood-war
<ConfusedLinux> ooops
<actionParsnip> ConfusedLinux: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=72
<ConfusedLinux> actionParsnip: believe me, ive read it multiple times already
<Colonel_Panic> ConfusedLinux, I've never played Starcraft so I wouldn't know about that game specifically
<Colonel_Panic> How much RAM do you have in your machine?
<profxavier> how can I run applications on my Windows 7 system
<ConfusedLinux> 4gb
<ConfusedLinux> and a 2.11ghz processor
<profxavier> like they would be running on Ubuntu, in a GUI...
<Colonel_Panic> that's a good amount of RAm
<ConfusedLinux> ...
<Colonel_Panic> have you considered running the game in a virtual machine?
<actionParsnip> profxavier: in linux? unless they are portable apps it most likely wont work due to registry entries
<Dr_Willis> profxavier:  clarify what you mean...
<lgp> hi
<wildbat> ubuntu don't give the option to suspend/sleep(it got hibernates thou) in the shutdown menu~ what should i do to enable it? 10.04, E6600, ASUS P5B
<Colonel_Panic> profxavier, what apps?
<profxavier> i want to run firefox, but from putty
<Colonel_Panic> putty? why?
<ConfusedLinux> colonel_panic: well A. i dont know how to get ubuntu into a virtual machine. B. ive heard it doesnt work.
<profxavier> which runs off my Ubuntu station, which I have SSHed into
<actionParsnip> Colonel_Panic: central point of execution, settings and profiles i one place
<ConfusedLinux> ubuntu netbook ISO is almost downloaded from wubi
<Dr_Willis> profxavier:  to see a 'linux' application ran remotely on the windows machine. You will nee d a X server on the window smachine  such as 'xming'
<lgp> Ihava problems getting gnash working like adobe flashplayer in Ubuntu 10.04 AMD64
<Dr_Willis> profxavier:  so short answer  "install xming' on windows
<Colonel_Panic> ConfusedLinux: you run a virtualization package like VirtualBox, and install Windows into that
<ruari> profxavier : try lynx, browser for terminal
<Colonel_Panic> it will display your Windows desktop in a window
<actionParsnip> profxavier: if you connect with x formwarding enabled in putty, you can launch firefox in the putty session and it will appear on the windows screen (assuming you have an x server like xming running)
<Colonel_Panic> and you casn install and run any Windows apps you like
<Colonel_Panic> for all intents and purposes, it will be just like running Windows
<actionParsnip> lgp: why not use the flashplugin-nonfree package ?
<Colonel_Panic> but... on top of Lkinux
<Colonel_Panic> Linux
<ConfusedLinux> colonel_panic: you mean install ubuntu in it? I like windows better. also what would that solve?
<ConfusedLinux> starcraft would still freeze...
<Colonel_Panic> you.re currently running Linux, correct?
<ConfusedLinux> no
<ConfusedLinux> i just reinstalled it
<Colonel_Panic> what is it you want to do, exactly?
<actionParsnip> ConfusedLinux: have you tried both versions of wine?
<ConfusedLinux> no
<Colonel_Panic> plasy Starcraft from within Lmux?
<ConfusedLinux> it doesnt work
<actionParsnip> ConfusedLinux: uninstall wine and then install wine1.2
<Colonel_Panic> you want to play Starcraft within Linux?
<ConfusedLinux> yes
<Colonel_Panic> OK
<ConfusedLinux> thats the only reason i want linux
<lgp> It doesnt work for me......I can get the controlpanes to work.
<Colonel_Panic> 1. install VirtualBox
<ConfusedLinux> it doesnt work on windows 7, just so you know
<Pitel> Colonel_Panic: better use wine
<wildbat> !wine | ConfusedLinux
<ubottu> ConfusedLinux: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Colonel_Panic> 2. Open Virtualbox and Install Windows onto the virtual machine
<ConfusedLinux> it wont work panic
<ConfusedLinux> thats why im getting linux
<ConfusedLinux> to make it run IN linux
<ConfusedLinux> not in a fake w7
<Colonel_Panic> 3. Install Starcraft on your Windows installation in virtualization
<ConfusedLinux> ...
<ConfusedLinux> or you could just ignore me
<Colonel_Panic> 4. Play Starcraft
<Adem> whats the point of emerald themer? it doesnt let you change themes via it does it?
<ConfusedLinux> 5. have the game freeze after 3 minutes
<ConfusedLinux> you forgot that one
<Colonel_Panic> You've tried it?
<ConfusedLinux> yes
<ConfusedLinux> on the actual w7
<zryan> hi all
<Colonel_Panic> oh sorry
<profxavier> firefox was an example of an application that runs in a GUI, that can be run from a call, from within putty
<Colonel_Panic> I didn't see where you mentioned that
<profxavier> just an example
<ConfusedLinux> k
<XP1> anyone remember my problem with the freezing after install?
<Colonel_Panic> maybe I casme in after you mentioned that
<profxavier> i realize I can install FF for Windows
<XP1> on my win98-era computer
<ConfusedLinux> it runs fine on Windows 98, XP, vista, but not Windows 7 or ubuntu
<ConfusedLinux> so thats why I wanted to get linux, to see if it would work there
<Dr_Willis> profxavier:  I use 'xming' to 'ssh' to my linux box's from my windows machines and run linux apps on the local windows desktop. that way i can haev a gnome-terminal, or gedit, or other apps appear  here.. while they are actually running on the box in the basement. :)
<ConfusedLinux> and in wine and playonlinux, it said there was no CD in
<ConfusedLinux> so i used terminal to start it
<ConfusedLinux> and it worked
<ConfusedLinux> but then kicked me out of ubuntu after a few minutes
<ConfusedLinux> and said that it wasnt installed, when i was playing it...
<Dr_Willis> ConfusedLinux:  ubuntu totally crashed? or the game crashed? or the Desjktop crashed back to GDM?
<vadi01> guys how to i add myself to the to the user group vboxusers using the graphical add users program? i can see my user name in gui but how?
<vadi01> using lucid
<ConfusedLinux> dr_willis: it went back to the login screen
<Dr_Willis> ConfusedLinux:  so 'X' crashed then basically.
<Colonel_Panic> profxavier: www.andlinux.org
<Dr_Willis> ConfusedLinux:  and whats your video card?
<Adem> whats the point of emerald themer? it doesnt let you change themes via it does it?
<ConfusedLinux> dr_willis: not too sure. i know everything else though
<Colonel_Panic> actionParsnip: were you replying to my wifi question?
<delinquentme> soo ubuntu came prepackaged w this great little app called tomboy notes ... and i went to use the spell correct on it ... and it crashed ...... now it wont start back up
<ruari> Dr Willis: xming looks mad cool, thanks for mentioning it
<fpc> jjj
<Dr_Willis> ConfusedLinux:  from what i just googled. starcraft in wine. cant work online/in battlenet. but should work with the latest wine. I dont even know where my old starcraft cd is at.
<ConfusedLinux> dr_willis: those people have a different problem. I got onto battlenet fine. it still crashed.
<Colonel_Panic> ConfusedLinux: Some Windows apps (especially games) do not work in Wine
<Dr_Willis> ruari:  yep its handy.  Its a  little odd how the licensing/release schedule works. at least it used to be.  If you wanted the latest you were expected to give a little $$ to the project. :)
<wildbat> ubuntu don't give the option to suspend/sleep(it got hibernates thou) in the shutdown menu~ what should i do to enable it? 10.04, E6600, ASUS P5B
<Colonel_Panic> especially newer games, I should have said
<ConfusedLinux> colonel_panic: there is youtube videos of people playing it online in wine in ubuntu
<ConfusedLinux> colonel_panic: are videos*
<Dr_Willis> ConfusedLinux:  so that game worked, ran. but then X crashed.. thats the 'core' of the problem/
<ConfusedLinux> dr_willis: what is this "X"?
<Colonel_Panic> did these videos give a link to a tutorial showing how to get it running?
<wildbat> ConfusedLinux, wineisn't supported here ~ go to #winehq / http://winehq.org
<ConfusedLinux> colonel_panic: no, and if they did i guarantee it wouldnt work on my comp
<Dr_Willis> ConfusedLinux:  X is the core of the Linux Desktop.
<ConfusedLinux> wildbat: im hardly talking about wine.
<Dr_Willis> ConfusedLinux:  the 'foundatiion' of the whole GUI system.
<Colonel_Panic> ConfusedLinux, have you tried these tutorials?
<ConfusedLinux> dr_willis: oh ok
<ConfusedLinux> colonel_panic: i said there arent any
<Colonel_Panic> X Windows
<ConfusedLinux> colonel_panic: atleast that work.
<Colonel_Panic> have you tried them?
<ConfusedLinux> yes
<ConfusedLinux> dr_willis: so would it be a problem with wine or ubuntu or my video card?
<Colonel_Panic> you might want to consider installing a dual-boot with Windows and Linux
<Dr_Willis> ConfusedLinux:   it sounds more a problem with the video card/X server/Desktop then it is a wine issue
<ConfusedLinux> thats what i have...
<aurilliance> When setting up my partitions, I accidentally told one drive to mount at /meda/sdfsdf rather than /media/sdfsdf how can I change this?
<Dr_Willis> Im suprised theres not some dozen+ pages on getting starcraft working in Win7 out there.
<Dr_Willis> aurilliance:  edit /etc/fstab
<Dr_Willis> aurilliance:  and make sure the proper directory exists in /media/
<Colonel_Panic> so why not just boot into Windows and run Starcraft under Windows instead of dicking around with Wine?
<ConfusedLinux> dr_willis: okay, so there isnt any simple fix?
<aurilliance> Dr_Willis, thanks
<ConfusedLinux> how many times do i have to say it
<Dr_Willis> ConfusedLinux:  want me to wave my magical wand? :)
<ConfusedLinux> i tried on windows
<ConfusedLinux> it freezes
<ConfusedLinux> dr_willis: ?
<Colonel_Panic> then there's some other issue at fault
<ConfusedLinux> well wine also said "the game isnt installed" while i was playing it...
<Colonel_Panic> if it freezes and crashes in both Windows or Linux, then there's obviousoly something else to blame
<profxavier> hmm xming isnt working
<profxavier> i setup X11 forwarding in my sshd_config
<Dr_Willis> profxavier:  its a complex tool. check its docs/guides and logs
<Adem> what radio plugins can I use on rhythmbox so i can broadcast?
<profxavier> but I get "Error: Can't open display:"
<ConfusedLinux> colonel_panic: or maybe windows 7 has that problem for EVERY 7 user, and linux/wine is just retarded?
<ConfusedLinux> colonel_panic: and yes, the majority of 7 users have that problem
<Dr_Willis> profxavier:   be sure you dont accidently run more then 1 x server. I also recall issues where if i ran the wizard to start an app more then once. it wouldent work properly sometimes.
<Colonel_Panic> Linux is a fantastic OS for a lot of things
<Guest98538> ConfusedLinux, what problem
<deb_df>  Hi I just downloaded a program that works for windows only, I have wine installed, but for some reason when I double click to install the program, it gives me an error
<Colonel_Panic> playing Windows games, not so much
<ConfusedLinux> starcraft crashes X
<Dr_Willis> http://gaming.icrontic.com/article/get-starcraft-working-on-windows-7-three-easy-steps/
<Dr_Willis> :)
<ConfusedLinux> one sec
<Jordan_U> deb_df: What does the program do?
<ConfusedLinux> i doubt i havent already read it
 * Dr_Willis looks at his HUGE box of old old old windows games...
<Dr_Willis> and decides to not dig it out.
<ConfusedLinux> willis those 3 steps dont fix anything
<deb_df> jordan_u: its just a video editor
<ConfusedLinux> supposedly the freezing is a problem with ddraw.dll
<Colonel_Panic> doubt... you haven't...already read it... is that as triple or just a double-negatigve=
<ConfusedLinux> learn to spell
<Colonel_Panic> sounds like you're dooming yourself to failure before even trying
<bazhang> ConfusedLinux, please calm down
<Guest98538> deb_df, what error
<Dr_Willis> Colonel_Panic:  thats the extent of my research on the topic. so im basically done.
<profxavier> what would I do to find out which displays are available, which are in use?
<Colonel_Panic> what exactly do you expect from us?
<deb_df> its says: "not marked as executable"
<Dr_Willis> oopps wromng nick again. :) heh
 * Dr_Willis enlarges his fonts again
<break> holas viva mexico
<deb_df> jordan_u: its says: "not marked as executable"
<Guest98538> deb_df, ok mark as executable
<Colonel_Panic> Is Starcraft even compatible with Windows 7?
<deb_df> ha!
<deb_df> it worked
<Colonel_Panic> It's a pretty old game, isn't it?
<Dr_Willis> Colonel_Panic:  it has 'issues' from what i juszt googled.
<xangua> Colonel_Panic: this is ubuntu, not windows
<Dr_Willis> Colonel_Panic:  11 yrs old.
<Colonel_Panic> xangua, thanks
<ConfusedLinux> Also, the install.exe and setup.exe inside of the starcraft disk are marked as not executable, so wine cant open them
<Dr_Willis> Colonel_Panic:  it also seems it had issues in wine. most of which have been fixed at this time.
<ConfusedLinux> yeah, I fixed the color problem that most people have
<Colonel_Panic> well if somebody's not even willing to try...
<ConfusedLinux> ...
<Dr_Willis> ConfusedLinux:  thats due to a quirk in the wine/launcher..  which is a very annoying bug.
<bazhang> ConfusedLinux, check the appdb and /join #winehq for specific game help
<bazhang> !appdb | ConfusedLinux
<ubottu> ConfusedLinux: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ConfusedLinux> you dont understand how much i tried before coming to irc
<Dr_Willis> ConfusedLinux:  so you basically use wine via command line to launch the exe's
<IdleOne> Colonel_Panic: for windows support please join ##windows
<Colonel_Panic> Haha I don't need Windows support! I don't even run Windows!
<bazhang> Colonel_Panic, lets get back on topic then
<ConfusedLinux> bazhang: I already checked the db
<Dr_Willis> ConfusedLinux:  if Wine is crashing X so badly its going back to the GDM login. well thats the problem to check into.
<Colonel_Panic> OK howabout my wifi driver issue?
<bazhang> ConfusedLinux, then /join #winehq
<Colonel_Panic> is it possible to have my wifi adapter renamed to wlan0 instead of eth1?
<mneptok> ConfusedLinux: this "Starcraft won't work" issue is now best moved to #winehq. the problem is WINE, not Ubuntu per se.
<Dr_Willis> Colonel_Panic:  i think its possible.. but i dont recall how. :)
<aurilliance> >insert pun about a certain user being confused<
<ConfusedLinux> mneptok: how can you be sure that the problem is wine?
<mneptok> ConfusedLinux: well, i'm not entirely. the problem could be that you don't have the lsightest idea what you're doing. but i'm trying to be nice.
<ConfusedLinux> mneptok: thats true. linux is really confusing.
<mneptok> ConfusedLinux: only to new users.
 * Dr_Willis finds windows confuseing.
<ConfusedLinux> we are opposites
<Dr_Willis> but we dont want to start that OT again.
<Colonel_Panic> Windows 7 was *NOT* MY idea
<mneptok> ConfusedLinux: in any event, your Starcraft issue is not going to get fixed here. i siggest asking in #winehq.
 * Dr_Willis has now spent more time researching  Starcraft, then he has actually ever PLAYING the game.
<mneptok> *suggest
<ConfusedLinux> mneptok: i've got more help here than there. nobody has said anything.
<Dr_Willis> ConfusedLinux:  now if you have several windows games that cause wine to crash so badly it goes back to GDM. well that may be a Driver issue/video issue. or some deeper linux issue..
<Colonel_Panic> might I recommend World of Goo? That's an excellent game that runs great in Linux
<Dr_Willis> ConfusedLinux:  there are also updated versions of wine at the winehq web site that may work
<mneptok> ConfusedLinux: that's not a salient point. the discussion *belongs* in #winehq.
<ruari> colonel_panic: do a cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<Guest98538> free software is free but you have to make it work
<deb_df> is there anyway to install an old ati card onto ubuntu 10.04?.
<Colonel_Panic> thanks, ruari
<deb_df> I do have the driver its a .run file
<bazhang> !ot > Guest98538
<ubottu> Guest98538, please see my private message
<ConfusedLinux> dr_willis: i'll go try downloading a newer version or going to the terminal to start the setup.exe before mneptok has a baby
<ruari> then vi or gedit
<Dr_Willis> deb_df:  an old ati card proberly uses the opensource drivers.. and wont work with the newer ati drivers.
<Guest98538> deb_df, what card do you have
<Clemens> I want to upgrade/download the adobe flashplayer on my new Ubuntu 64-bit 10.04 machine. I think I tried all versions mentioned on the website http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/. What to do to get it installed ?
<Dr_Willis> ConfusedLinux:  do BOTH.
<ConfusedLinux> dr_willis: thats what i mean
<ruari> Colonel_panic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1199030
<ruari> that might help
<deb_df> Guest98538: well its an intergrated one into the board, ati 1250
<Dr_Willis> Clemens:  i just use the one in the package manager. I never downioad it from adobes site
<nikolam> what should I do about misbihaving google earth on Lucid amd64? The one that I downloaded from google after that, does not even start..
<Dr_Willis> nikolam:  run it in terminal, look for error messages.
<Clemens> Dr_Willis: Is there a apt-get way to do that ?
<Beirdo> Anyone have a pointer to a page, etc that shows how to setup wireless with WPA2 without network-manager?
<nikolam> Dr_Willis, yes and it does not say where to report error log
<nikolam> problem is that one from repos have issues with display
<Colonel_Panic> ruari, all I need do is change the name in there and it will work fine?
<xangua> Clemens: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree , install ubuntu-restricted-extras to also install video and audio codecs, etc
<deb_df> any1?
<geoffrey_white> It worked by the way, thank you.
<Clemens> xangua: thanks. I will try
<ruari> no guarantees in life, :)
<mneptok> Clemens: hold on.
<xangua> Beirdo: wicd¿¿
<mneptok> Clemens: you said AMD64, yes?
<Clemens> mneptok: yes
<Beirdo> xangua: ??
<mneptok> Clemens: the packaged version will install the 32 bit plugin and nspluginwrapper
<Beirdo> I want my wireless config in /etc/network/interfaces
<Beirdo> but I can't seem to find the magic incantations
<Clemens> mneptok: What should I do now ?
<mneptok> Clemens: Adobe cancelled development of the 64-bit Linux beta, and it's no longer available for download. one moment while i get my archived version for you.
<Clemens> mneptok: thanks
<Colonel_Panic> Beirdo: klaatu barada nikto
<Beirdo> hehe
<Colonel_Panic> OK rebooting...
<Colonel_Panic> biab
<inpxfx> hello
<Guest98538> sup
<Colonel_panic> ugh...
<Colonel_panic> still showing  up as eth0
<Colonel_panic> I mean eth1
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<delinquentme> SO!
<delinquentme> ive got some corrupted files!!
<Colonel_panic> ugh...damn it
<delinquentme> wooohoo!
<delinquentme> used this, but I have heard that this is a very good place to start
<delinquentme> <JoelMcCracken> what is your programming background?
<delinquentme> <delinquentme> HTML css php
<delinquentme> <delinquentme> actionscript
<delinquentme> <delinquentme> this is my first HARD coding language
<FloodBot2> delinquentme: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<delinquentme> http://pastie.org/1020571
<delinquentme> what do i do :D
<delinquentme> all this stuff randomly got corrputed
<Guest98538> reinstall
<Fatzilla> rob_p: s
<delinquentme> rails?
<Colonel_panic> hmmm that didn't seem to work
<Guest98538> yeah
<Colonel_panic> it did not change the name of my wireless adapter
<ruari_> you rebooted?
<Dr_Willis> Colonel_panic:  even after a a reboot eh?
<Dr_Willis> reboot 10 times! :)
<Colonel_panic> yeah
<Colonel_panic> hehe
<Colonel_panic> why not?
<ActionParsnip> Colonel_panic: if you use wicd you can tell wicd what interface name to use and you won't have to rename the device
<Dr_Willis> Oh wait - thats windows thinking
<emergion> is there a package I can use for development. Something that includes a web server, mysql and  I can plug apache modules in as I need them ?
<Colonel_panic> what's wicd?
<emergion> I love the way rails just has its own server :)
<Dr_Willis> !lamp | emergion
<ubottu> emergion: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<delinquentme> sudo apt-get rails -v 2.3.5 ??
<delinquentme> i think i need a spcific version
<emergion> delinquentme, ?
<Dr_Willis> we dont know what versions you need. :)
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: you will need to add: --reinstall ,if you want to reinstall a package which is currently installed
<thalib> does anyone know a good download manger for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> thalib: gwget
<Guest98538> delinquentme, what is corrupted
<delinquentme> sudo apt-get rails --reinstall -v 2.3.5 ??
<ActionParsnip> thalib: I've seen people mention jdownloader but I've not used it
<Guest98538> thalib, synaptic
<Guest98538> next!
<delinquentme> tons ... donno how it happened
<delinquentme> http://pastie.org/1020571
<delinquentme> thats the readout from my previously working spec spec/
<thalib> does it support usernames and passowrd for sites like rapidshare and hotfile
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: sudo apt-get --reinstall install packagename
<ActionParsnip> thalib: not sure, search software centre
<ruari> ActionsParsnip: wicd, mad cool thanks!
<Dr_Willis> thalib:  check its homepage perhaps.
<delinquentme> like that pastie code used to return 6 examples 0 errors
<ActionParsnip> ruari: I find it more flexible than network manager although it doesn't support 3G afaik
<delinquentme> annd magically now everything breaks
<thalib> Dr-willis > which home page
<ruari> yes someone earlier was asking how to configure from CLI wpa2, looks like this would do it, trying to see if they still in chat
<ActionParsnip> ruari: wicd has an ncurses interface too :)
<Dr_Willis> thalib:  the jdownloader homepage. if you want to know its features.
<thalib> oh
<Dr_Willis> its not in the repos. There are some downloader tools in the repos.. but proberly dont do what you want. (judgeing from your questions about jdownloader)
<delinquentme> ok so it looks like the reinstall went through .. however still have the errors : http://pastie.org/1020571
<thalib> is there are newer version of ubuntu comning up
<ActionParsnip> !maverick | thalib
<ubottu> thalib: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis> thalib:  every 6 months
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: was typing that (slowly)
<Dr_Willis> thalib:  notice that the 'version' numbers are actually the month/year  of release.
 * Dr_Willis goes back to answering forum questions
<mek8630> does anyone know an easy way to download and install a different version of the kernel?
<Dr_Willis> mek8630:  there are kernel PPA repos out for newer kernel vbersions.. but use with caution
<ActionParsnip> mek8630: you'll need the debs for the kernel, the modules and the headers
<Dr_Willis> mek8630:  unless you mean you want some Other older versions..
<thalib> i have installed both .34 and .35 kernels
<ActionParsnip> mek8630: i'd say very caution. Some are very experimental
<thalib> so far no problems
<mek8630> Dr_Willis: yeah I am wanting to use karmic kernel
<thalib> whats that
<ActionParsnip> thalib: why are you using the 35 kernel?
<mek8630> ActionParsnip: I am wanting to use an older version
<ActionParsnip> mek8630: same applys, you may find some stuff in your release needs certain stuff in the kernel which may be lacking in older versions
<thalib> i just installed becuase i have problem loading my tuner... on the way i fouind it support .34 so installed .35 also when i found it
<thalib> nothing specific
<thalib> i'm just learning ubuntu and very much newbie
<delinquentme> sudo gem --reinstall install rails -v 2.3.5
<delinquentme> is this syntactically correct?
<mek8630> Dr_Willis: someone told me that since the kernel in Linux Mint 9 wasn't compatible with my graphics chipset because of it being so old. I needed to use an older kernel
<alasca> how can i install java from terminal?ubuntu extra repositories are enabled.
<ActionParsnip> mek8630: mint isn't supported here
<delinquentme> ActionParsnip, comments? checks out?
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: I've not used gem
<Dr_Willis> mek8630:  what chipset?  somthing seems faulty with the logic of that statement.
<mek8630> ActionParsnip: I understand this is the Ubuntu chat, but I am asking about kernels
<delinquentme> its for RoR .. that parts good .. does the rest look ok?
<delinquentme> im a bit scared im gonna break my new install haha
<mek8630> ActionParsnip: also Mint is based off of Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> mek8630: yes its based but its not supported here
<Dr_Willis> You want to use a older ubuntu kernel on a mint install>?
<ActionParsnip> !mintsupport | mek8630
<ubottu> mek8630: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<mek8630> Dr_Willis: /exec -o inxi -G
<ActionParsnip> mek8630: like I said, its NOT supported here
<mek8630> Dr_Willis: sorry that didn't work
<ActionParsnip> mek8630: if you expect support in the official ubuntu channel you must be using an official canonical release
<qwiksilver711> how do i run something in terminal, i know i need to be in the directory, what command runs?
<Dr_Willis> I would think that any 'driver' issues for video would be more of a Driver and X version issue then a kernel issue.  In any case.
<mek8630> ActionParsnip: I am using Xubuntu right now in this channel but really please don't talking to me, I don't really need your input
<Dr_Willis> qwiksilver711:  bash basics.. 'cd Dirctory'  './thingtorun'
<Noobuntu> .
<Joshmuffin> qwiksilver711, what are you trying to run
<Dr_Willis> !shell | qwiksilver711
<ubottu> qwiksilver711: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Joshmuffin> qwiksilver711, a bash script
<thalib> where can i get all the command used in the terminal
<ActionParsnip> mek8630: just telling you mint isn't supported and for why
<qwiksilver711> a game file thing that I think will install it
<Dr_Willis> qwiksilver711:  you CAN be a little more specific :)
<ActionParsnip> thalib: press tab a few times with no text on the prompt
<Joshmuffin> qwiksilver711, whats the files extention
<mek8630> Dr_Willis: yeah I can't get drivers for my chipset for some reason
<Dr_Willis> qwiksilver711:  you will want to make it executable also most likely
<Colonel_panic> hmmm... How do I do this?
<qwiksilver711> its a shell script
<Colonel_panic> "The bootloader will no longer need the devfs=mount parameter on the kernel command-line. So, whether you use GRUB or LILO, remove or comment the reference to devfs=mount."
<Dr_Willis> qwiksilver711:  and it may be worth while to spend an hr learning some bash and shell basics.
<Colonel_panic> I'm installing udev
<mek8630> Dr_Willis: the only easy solution I can think of is to install a supported GPU
<ActionParsnip> thalib: there are lots, even in a vanilla install
<Noobuntu> dr_willis: this is ConfusedLinux, I'm on ubuntu now. How should I get the latest Wine version?
<Dr_Willis> mek8630:  i dident even see you mention what video it was. :) so cant really say mugh more
<Colonel_panic> as per these instructions: http://www.debianadmin.com/rename-network-interface-using-udev-in-linux.html
<qwiksilver711> Dr_Willis: where is a place where there may be a tutorial for terminal basics
<Dr_Willis> Noobuntu:  get latest from the winehwq web site and repositories.
<Joshmuffin> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> qwiksilver711:  doazens of sites.  check out the following
<Dr_Willis> !terminal | qwiksilver711
<ubottu> qwiksilver711: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<delinquentme> http://pastie.org/1020571
<delinquentme> anyone know whats going wrong here :D
<mek8630> Dr_Willis: its ok I am just trying to find someone that knows about kernels.
<Joshmuffin> !details | delinquentme
<ubottu> delinquentme: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mek8630> Dr_Willis: I have read a few help forums on this and they are just confusing
<Noobuntu> dr_willis: I also have a problem where the taskbar thing at the top disappears after awhile, do you know how to fix it?
<Guest73275> I'm fairly new to linux I was just wondering, Right now then I'm using Ubuntu, if I wanted to install a package from a Red Hat Distro. then would I just open up a command line and go to the directory and use the commands ./configure & make to install the package
<delinquentme> im tuning up my ruby on rails ... testing things out with git and rspec
<Dr_Willis> Noobuntu:  sounds like lots of things are crashing on you that shouldent be.
<delinquentme> i ran "git checkout ." ( which should bring all my files back to the last commit )
<Noobuntu> Dr_Willis: google time for me.
<delinquentme> HOWEVER ... i run "spec spec/" and i get the following
<Dr_Willis> Noobuntu:  its hard to trouble shoot such problems. On a new clean install, you proberly want to update and upgrade everything to the latest versions and see if they are still crashing.
<Noobuntu> dr_willis: ok
<delinquentme> i was EXPECTING .. to get 6 examples 0 errors ... and i got 6 examples .. 6 errors
<Dr_Willis> Noobuntu:  that will proberly be the first suggestion anyone will give you :)
<ruari> Guest73275: if it is in an RPM package you could use alien
<delinquentme> and im asking in #rubyonrails as well .. and no bites
<Guest73275> I installed alien and still learning how to use it, is alien a command line driven program
<Dr_Willis> Guest73275:  yes
<Dr_Willis> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<delinquentme> now whats more worry some is in the output http://pastie.org/1020571 there are errors in files i havn't even TOUCHED
<ruari> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RPM/AlienHowto
<ruari> have you checked ubuntu's repositories for the program?
<mek8630> Noobuntu: what other problems are you having besides your top panel disappearing?
<S1564> Alright ya thats what i'm still kinda learning, so since I'm using ubuntu then I should just try to find the package thats meant for my distro. and if not find a similar program
<S1564> alright thanks ruari I'll look at the site
<mek8630> Noobuntu: the reason I ask is because I had that problem with Xubuntu and there is a help forum that tells you how to fix it
<Dr_Willis> S1564:  what are you trying to install anyway?
<ruari> yea especially if it is a production system
<Noobuntu> mek8630: wine not working, playonlinux not working
<Shadow__X> hello everyone i setup netatalk but an unable to connect from my mac it keeps saying i have entered invalid username or password
<S1564> I've tried looking up programs like Ktorrent, and virtual box from google and It gave me a downloaded version of .rpm
<S1564> still kinda a newbie
<mek8630> Noobuntu: I know everyone in here will get mad at me for saying this...BUT switch to Linux Mint 9 man and all your problems will go away
<Dr_Willis> S1564:  you need to learn to use teh ubuntu package manager.. those are all avilable with out  messing with rpms
<Dr_Willis> !manual | S1564
<ubottu> S1564: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<mek8630> Noobuntu: everything works right after install you dont have to unlock any abilities or anything
<mek8630> Noobuntu: all media and everything will work, I use Wine on Mint 9 and it works fine
<ruari> s1564 : sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<Noobuntu> mek8630: But what is the simplest way to dual boot Windows 7 and Mint 9? I used Wubi to do it with Ubuntu and it was easy
<Dr_Willis> mek8630:  that logic dosent follow in all cases.    if he is having a driver bug/issue - mint uses the same driver versions...
<Noobuntu> what if it isnt a driver issue...
<S1564> Alright Thanks, i'll go through and kinda read over everything and learn more about
<Dr_Willis> i dont even want to get into 'wubi' issues. :)
<Noobuntu> :)
<mek8630> Noobuntu: well I figure you can just install the same way you did Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> S1564:  thing to rember. uSe the package manager first... this is not windows.. going to a web site and downloading stuff to install is only in special cases in linux
<mek8630> Dr_Willis: I have tons of problems with Ubuntu and Xubuntu working with different things.
<mek8630> Dr_Willis: MInt 9 has always worked for me
<Noobuntu> mek8630: Wubi gives no option to install Linux Mint 9
<Dr_Willis> Noobuntu:  did you ever figure out your video chipset.
<mek8630> Noobuntu: do you have a cd burner?
<Noobuntu> dr_willis: didn't check, I got on ubuntu and got chatzilla
<S1564> alright, also as far as the repository goes then what is that exactly, is just websites that tells the manager where to look for programs
<Noobuntu> mek8630: yeah, cant I use a flash drive/usb though?
<Dr_Willis> Noobuntu:  that is a #1 critical bit of info on any troubleshooting.
<mek8630> Noobuntu: there is a way but I don't know how, I always use cd installation
<Noobuntu> dr_willis: how do i find out from ubuntu then?
<Dr_Willis> S1564:  no its a server with files.. not a 'web site'
<Dr_Willis> Noobuntu:  lspci commahd should tell you the 'hardinfo' program may also tell you in a nicer gui
<Noobuntu> just type lspci in terminal?
<ruari> s1564: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Noobuntu:  yes.. thats a common linux 'thing'
<mek8630> Noobuntu: I have all kinds of problems with different programs working and drivers working with Ubuntu and Xubuntu, I switched to Linux Mint 9 to try and see if I liked it and now I LOVE it. I still use the others on a couple computers but I will be sticking with Mint from now on
<Noobuntu> mek8630: I want to try but don't want to mess anything on my windows 7 up.
<Dr_Willis> Noobuntu:  -> sudo apt-get install hardinfo  , then run 'hardinfo'   is a nice gui tool for a lot of system info
<mek8630> Noobuntu: I know what you mean, the only way I could help you out with is the cd installation. I could walk you right through it. But if you are wanting to use usb then you will have to read forums and stuff to get help
<S1564> alright Thanks ruari for the website
<Colonel_panic> I still don't get it... where am I supposed to uncomment the line "devfs=mount"?
<Noobuntu> mek8630: if it can't harm my comp then ill do it, but i'll need to be on windows. so, how about tomorrow? its 3 am here. lol.
<Noobuntu> dr_willis: let me try that instead of lspci
<leenuks> i am having trouble extracting multi-volume rar archive. if i choose "decompress here" i'll get a "format not supported" error. any idea why?
<ruari> np :)
<Dr_Willis> !info hardinfo
<ubottu> hardinfo (source: hardinfo): Displays system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-1.1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 240 kB, installed size 684 kB
<Dr_Willis> leenuks:  some rar archives  require tjhe non-free version of rar from the repos in order to be extracted.
<Noobuntu> dr_willis: it says that i need my password, and doesnt let me type anything into it...
<Dr_Willis> leenuks:  you may want to try extarcgint them from command line
<Dr_Willis> Noobuntu:   it is typing things into it..
<Dr_Willis> Noobuntu:  you dont want  Your password echoed.. logical eh?
<leenuks> Dr_Willis, i would need a way to do it graphically.
<Dr_Willis> leenuks:  You want to trouble shoot.. i suggest the shell...
<mek8630> Noobuntu: haha yeah its 3:30am here too yeah I can help you if I am here but I don't get on the Ubuntu server very much.
<Dr_Willis> leenuks:  or fire up package manager and see what other rar packages are in there. and try the nonfree rar packages.
<Noobuntu> dr_willis: Huh? Heres what it says: [sudo] password for xxxx:
<Dr_Willis> Noobuntu:  yes.. so type in your users password and hit enter
<Noobuntu> mek8630: this is my first time ever trying irc, what about AIM or something
<Dr_Willis> Noobuntu:  you DONT see the paassword or *'s echoed.
<S1564> Thanks for all your Help guys, I'll try reading more up on it, & check back if I need any help ttyl
<Noobuntu> dr_willis: OH, so im typing but it doesnt show it?
<Dr_Willis> Noobuntu:  ive said that like 3 times now. :)
<mek8630> Noobuntu: yeah when you type it in you can't see it just type it and hit enter
<Noobuntu> dr_willis: you had to put it kindergarden-style :)
<Dr_Willis> its 3 am . do you know where your password is.. :)
<Noobuntu> lawl no im drunk in a sewer
<Noobuntu> :o
<Dr_Willis> Noobuntu:  you might want to spend the timne reading up on the ubuntu manual then. :)
<Colonel_panic> anybody know where I set boot parameters?
<leenuks> Dr_Willis, thanks, i'll see what i come up with.
<Dr_Willis> biggest danger to a ubuntu system i find is users doing things.. err.. wrong
<Noobuntu> dr_willis: if you were serious, yes i know my password.
<jerry_> hi there it is  possible to lock home folder for all users and make password on that ?
<Noobuntu> dr_willis: where can i find hardinfo? or should i run it through command line?
<Dr_Willis> jerry_:  what are you trying to acomplish with thuis?
<Dr_Willis> Noobuntu: 'sudo apt-get install hardinfo' will install it.
<Dr_Willis> Noobuntu:  then run the command 'hardinfo'
<Noobuntu> dr_willis: k
<jerry_> dr_Wilis .....the thing is that kids was deleeted some files from my home folder i need it lock it down and make pass on that
<cloversg> can anyone help me restore my screen resolution to 1680x1050.  Ub 10.04 started up and changed my monitor settings
<ruari> could make a group and add a password to the group for /etc/home i think...
<Dr_Willis> jerry_:  you left your system logged in and the kids got on the pc?
<cloversg> I also cannot detect my monitor to reset the resolutions
<anthony_> hi i what to learn on how make an ubuntu base distribution can any one help me.
<Noobuntu> dr_willis: would it be the Display controller or the VGA compatible controller that is it?
<jerry_> yap exactly
<Dr_Willis> Noobuntu:  look at both.. vga proberly
<Dr_Willis> jerry_:  time to set the screensaver back to lock the machine when you walk away im thinking.  Im not sure what else you are going to do.
<Noobuntu> dr_willis: want me to type out exactly what it says?
<Dr_Willis> Noobuntu:  look at it.. read it.. summaruze it..  think about what it says. :)
<ruari> jerry: chmod 700 /home/username
<delinquentme> hello all ... i think i've got a corrupted (few) file .. can i get a confirmation ? http://pastie.org/1020571
<Noobuntu> dr_willis: Intel Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller
<Noobuntu> mek8630: how should I find you tomorrow?
<Dr_Willis> Noobuntu:   check out some of the other things in hardinfo and see if you can get any more info. at least you know its an Intel Mobil 4 now.
<mek8630> Noobuntu: yeah I will meet you here
<jerry_> DR-willis  i just have idea but im not sure if it can be done .....changing the  premisions orr installing some  clever app. which can make this orr i dont realy know ..you know if they go on internet wtching movies orr somethig between that they jumping everywhere but i dont have always time watching them and there we go
<mek8630> Noobuntu: apparently you are on the same time zone so what you thinkin like 11pm or somethin or you want something sooner?
<Noobuntu> mek8630: earlier in the day
<NeoCicak> i'm using virtualbox 3.1.6 , and my guest OS (xp) keeps reporting different cpu speed ... what is worse... the speed is very slow (50MHz), even my host is 2GHz intel core 2 duo.... has anyone experienced this before?
<cloversg> is anyone around to help me restore my monitor resolution settings?
<Dr_Willis> jerry_:  its not very clear to me what you are wanting to do exactly.   There is the 'guest' account feature of ubuntu - you can use to let the kids get on and watch  cartoons.
<mek8630> Noobuntu: I am going to send you private message
<anthony_> hi i have a problem i what to practice php but php is not working on my computer can any one help me..
<mek8630> Noobuntu: look for it over on the left under where it says Ubuntu
<ruari> jerry: chmod 700 /home/jerry  would prevent other users from coming into your home directory
<lance__> ciao a tutti quanti
<rww> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Noobuntu> dr_willis: thats all i can seem to find, anywhere specific to look?
<jerry_> DR_willis  sorry for bad explanation i just want my home folder on root password anytime i will open my account i want passw.on my home folder becouse of kids ... i dont have solution for that it is not the second time where  my files are gone -)))
<Noobuntu> dr_willis: 4gb ram, intel 2.11 dual core processor
<Dr_Willis> jerry_:  you allready have to enter your password when you login,   so you are sitting there reading email. save a file.. you wan tto have to enter the password anytime you do ANY change to any file in your home?
<Dr_Willis> jerry_:  you get up to get a soda.. you can set the screensaver to lock automatically after 30 sec.. so you have to reenter your passwprd when you come back..  that keeps the kids off also.
<jerry_> yes taht is exactly what i  want to do.....it is quiet crazy to lock screen orr use it xtrlock everytime i will go toilet  dont  you thing ;-)
<Dr_Willis> Noobuntu:  not really. the intel video drivers are constantly being worked on. so its possible you are having some video card driver issues. YOu may want to check the ubuntu forums for intel video 4 also.
<Dr_Willis> jerry_:   The screensaver can do this automatically.. or theres features where it can lock by just moving the mouse to a specific location.
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<cloversg> can anyone help me change my lcd resolution?  I can't get my old resolution back
<ActionParsnip> Cloversg: what video card?
<jerry_> ok Thank you  wery much  i will try to do something
<cloversg> internal ati radeon 4250 with hardware dirivers
<ActionParsnip> !ati | cloversg
<ubottu> cloversg: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cloversg> my old monitor settings were 1600x1050, working yesterday, booted today and I can't get it back.
<ActionParsnip> Cloversg: I believe ati use a gui thing like nvidia does
<ActionParsnip> cloversg: what caused the sudden change? New kernel maybe?
<cloversg> ActionParsnip, yes, I can access that, but on System>Preferences, can't change my LCD monitor to the higher resolutions
<cloversg> ActionParsnip, don't know, just changed last night after reboot
<ActionParsnip> Cloversg: check the factoid, there may be a command or 2 for you to run to make things nice
<cloversg> ActionParsnip, as far as I know, I didn't update the kernal
<cloversg> the binary drivers are working ok, its just the monitor settings, where do I change that? xserver-xorg?
<Avasz> I want help in sharing internet... i have two pc.. one with wifi and one without.. i want to share the internet captured thru wifi to another pc.. how to do that?
<ActionParsnip> !ics | avasz
<ubottu> avasz: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<NeoCicak> i'm using virtualbox 3.1.6 , and my guest OS (xp) keeps reporting different cpu speed ... what is worse... the speed is very slow (50MHz), even my host is 2GHz intel core 2 duo.... has anyone experienced this before?
<Avasz> fire starter fails to start properly.. says: the device wlan0 is not ready even if i am connected right now thru wlan0
<ActionParsnip> cloversg: you could remove the driver then reinstall it
<cloversg> I used to be able
<cloversg> ActionParsnip, did that already
<cloversg> ActionParsnip, any way of setting the monitor resolution, trying it with xrandr
<Avasz> and i have already followed the first method that the bot gave me... it didnt work.
<cloversg> ActionParsnip, any prog to detect monitor settings?
<Avasz> ActionParsnip, and I hav a spare router too.. i want to send the wifi to that router first...
<ActionParsnip> cloversg: you could go old school and formulate an xorg.conf file
<goshawk> cloversg, grand
<ActionParsnip> Avasz: how do you mean send the wifi to that first?
<cloversg> ActionParsnip, tried that too, changing xserver-xorg no effect
<ActionParsnip> cloversg: you edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cloversg> ActionParsnip, I'm now stuck with a resolution one down.  i remember I could detect my monitor from the menus, also there was a prog that did it
<Avasz> ActionParsnip, i mean.. i capture wifi of my college thru the laptop with wifi.. and i want to share the wifi to the router thru ethernet cable first..
<cloversg> ActionParsnip, yep, tried that and restarted gdm
<ActionParsnip> Avasz: that will depend on the router itself. Some can't do that. I know some linksys ones can
<anthony_> hi i have a problem how do you install php on ubuntu 10.04. can any one help me.
<Avasz> ActionParsnip, its dlink one... so we may not be sure that it can do that?
<Dr_Willis> !lamp | anthony_
<ubottu> anthony_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<cloversg> ActionParsnip, yep, tried that and forced the res, but noting happend
<ActionParsnip> Avasz: there are special firmwares you can use to make the router act as a wireless bridge
<wildbat> ubuntu don't give the option to suspend/sleep(it got hibernates thou) in the shutdown menu~ what should i do to enable it? 10.04, E6600, ASUS P5B
<Wolverine1> is there a way to disable X to where once the computer turns on then its a command line to where you manually have to startx
<Carsten^> Hello people.... I'm trying to remove a ppa from my system but its not in /etc/apt/sources.list is there any other way to remove it?
<Avasz> ActionParsnip, ok.. if there is no router then can we do it or not?
<ActionParsnip> Carsten^: in system -> admin -> software sources
<szonek> hi
<Wolverine1> I found X within my Filesystem but I cant modify it, as its running
<Carsten^> ok sorry I should have specified.. I need to do this via command line.. no gui available.
<anthony_> i already install lamp but when i try to display php on firefox it download it. it does not display it. can any one help me..
<ActionParsnip> Avasz: then no, you will need a wired link to your router to share, or put 2 wireless interfaces in your pc and then you can do it that way
<szonek> i have a problem installing 10.04 on fakeraid, i know this bug was fixed lately (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/grub-installer/+bug/568050), is there any ISO that integrates this fix?
<cloversg> nope nothing works
<neptune> ok guys the irc client i use sucks
<Dr_Willis> neptune:  theres dozen+ others out there
<Dr_Willis> Wolverine1:  disable the gdm service. and X wont start
<Dr_Willis> Wolverine1:  unless you want to be a bit more clear in your needs.
<neptune> there are little bugs everywhere with the new ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> neptune:  there are little bugs everywhere in every os ive ever used.
<Dr_Willis> since my Vic-20 on up..
 * Dr_Willis shows his age.
<szonek> i have a problem installing 10.04 on fakeraid, i know this bug was fixed lately (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/grub-installer/+bug/568050), is there any ISO that integrates this fix?
<anthony_> i rely need help can any one help me i have a php problem. i already install lamp but still i can't display php on firefox. can any one help me. i rely need help so badly..
<Wolverine1> I use to use vector linux where everytime, my pc would turn on then it would go to a command line user interface, I recently went to Ubuntu 8.10, so mainly just would like that to be back to how it use to be
<raven> how to create a symlink to a smb directory?
<Wolverine1> Dr willis as far as disabling the gdm service how about do you, do that
<ActionParsnip> anthony_: I've heard this. There's a package you need but my web access is dog slow
<Dr_Willis> !sysv | Wolverine1
<xibalba> hey guys, do you know if it is possible to run X windows applications on your windows box via your server in a data center over ssh ?
<ActionParsnip> szonek: the daily iso may do
<xibalba> say gkrellm or msfgui for example?
<Dr_Willis> Wolverine1:   check out the Sysv init system. I forget how you disable it in 8.10 - that is Old :) and ive not used it in years.
<robotchickenparm> hi,,,  i set up a dual boot with windows xop and ubuntu lucid, but my only connection to the internet is through my Dlink DWL G132 wireless network adapterm so i cant even go online in linux to download the files..  could someone please tell me how to access files i have downloaded from windows while in ubunru?
<Dr_Willis> xibalba:  with xming, you can sit on a windows mahcine.. ssh to a linux box.. and run a linux app and have it appear on the local windows machine.
<ActionParsnip> robotchickenparm: mount the ntfs partition. The kernel can do this natively
<Wolverine1> so just run man sysv init system and look it up
<anthony_> ActionParsnip: what kind of a package i need to install to display php.
<raven> how to create a symlink to a smb directory?
<Dr_Willis> Wolverine1:  theres a service file in /etc/rc2.d i THINK that controlls gdm starting at boot..  but thats about all i rember
<ActionParsnip> robotchickenparm: if you run: sudo lshw -C network ,you will see the product line identifying the wireless chip. The make and model of the device is fairly moot
<robotchickenparm> ActionParsnip:  could you tell me how to do that?  ive never run a dual boot before the last hour
<Dr_Willis> raven:  you dont link to somthing thats smb://server/share  ..but  You could mount the smb share via fstab to a set location, and link to that.
<ActionParsnip> anthony_: its an extra package from the repo to make it display rather than download
<Wolverine1> ok, I tried using Ubuntu 10 or 9.04 but found that my sound stopped working after a bit so went a little older
<ActionParsnip> robotchickenparm: run: sudo fdisk -l
<szonek> ActionParsnip: only Daily Build i can find is for 10.10
<Wolverine1> do you know if they fixed that bug in the newer versionz
<Dr_Willis> raven:  also if you are browsing the share with nautilus it may have a mountpoint set in  the users .gvfs directory soemwhere
<Dr_Willis> Wolverine1:  given how vague the data you just gave is.. no one has any idea. :)
<robotchickenparm> so when in windows should i move the file from myc:\ documents and setings/downloads to the c folder or somthing?
<Dr_Willis> Wolverine1:  get a 10.04 live cd and test it out
<anthony_> ActionParsnip: yes i know that it is a package but what is the name of that package.
<robotchickenparm> or do i not need to do that at all
<ActionParsnip> robotchickenparm: it will list the partitions. You can then run: sudo mkdir /media/win; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/win -o uid=1000,user
<ActionParsnip> anthony_: like I said. I can't find it and my web is too slow. Didn't you read?
<cloversg> ActionParsnip, Solution found using xrandr
<raven> Dr_Willis, mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on smb://192.168
<Avasz> so.. if the router supports then how to share the internet?
<ActionParsnip> robotchickenparm: replace sda1 with YOUR partition name
<cloversg> ActionParsnip,  the link I followed is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1474910
<Dr_Willis> raven:  you need to use proper ooptions when mounting a samba share.
<Carsten^> Second try: I need to remove a ppa via command line as there is no gui available. the program ppa-purge did not work for me, are there any other options, or files I can edit? There is no ppa's in sources.list
<robotchickenparm> kk..  thanks...   im gonna go try everything u just told me, and hopefully the next time i am in this room i will be using ubuntu!  but if not can i come back for more help?
<anthony_> ok. so i need to search it on the web.
<raven> Dr_Willis, which options?
<Dr_Willis> raven:   the use of 'smb://' is  ONLY used by the gnome file manager and some otehr gnome apps.
<wise_crypt> !ics | Avasz
<ubottu> Avasz: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Dr_Willis> !samba | raven
<ubottu> raven: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Wolverine1> I tested it out and installed it once, & I found that after a couple of weeks of having Ubunt 10 install I found that my sound quit working
<ActionParsnip> cloversg: wtg =D personally I only buy nvidia as their support has been phenominal since I've used linux
<Wolverine1> just wondered if that was fixed
<Dr_Willis> Wolverine1:  theres kernel and otehr updates every week or so. so its possible it was fixed..
<ActionParsnip> Szonek: you could make a custom iso using remastersys and apply the fix etc
<Dr_Willis> works -> updates -> breaks -> more updates -> fixed it..  (is common)
<raven> Dr_Willis, only possible to mount with fstab? no way to mount manually with "mount"?
<cloversg> ActionParsnip, had problems with nvidia on my old board, this is a new one using the AMD HexCore with ATI Rad 4250, no problems with the drivers and progs (unlike nVidia)
<Dr_Willis> raven:  fstab and mount do the same things.. use mount if you want.
<cloversg> it was the monitor resolutions that was killing me
<Dr_Willis> !info smbfs | raven
<ubottu> raven: smbfs (source: samba): Samba file system utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.4.7~dfsg-1ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 1812 kB, installed size 5288 kB
<Dr_Willis> raven:  install that first and use smbmount if you want
<Wolverine1> its cool I give it another try, but as far as ubuntu 10.4 goes then would you know how to disable X or is it pretty much the same as you described early
<Dr_Willis> Wolverine1:   disable the gdm service. or use the new 'text' option to the kernel/grub
<alkisg> iptraf => "this program requires to be run by an administrator"
<alkisg> sudo chmod +s /usr/sbin/iptraf
<alkisg> iptraf => "this program requires to be run by an administrator". Just wondering, shouldn't that sudo +s make it run as root?
<Sarmad> Hi anybody there for a little help. I have a very general question
<Dr_Willis> Wolverine1:  in 10.04 its /etc/init/gdm.conf you rename to disable gdm
<robotchickenparm> sudo lshw -c network?
<ActionParsnip> !ask | Sarmad
<ubottu> Sarmad: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wise_crypt> alkisg: sudo iptraf ?
<ActionParsnip> robotchickenparm: the c is capitalised
<alkisg> wise_crypt: shouldn't setting the suid bit make sudo not needed?
<ActionParsnip> robotchickenparm: linux is VERY case sensitive
<robotchickenparm> and also, whayt will sudo fdisk -1 do?
<Dr_Willis> Instead of Slightly Case Sensitive? :)
<robotchickenparm> lol
<raven> Dr_Willis,  ok tnx
<robotchickenparm> thatnks for all the help guys...
<ActionParsnip> robotchickenparm: its an L for list to list partitions, like I said
<wise_crypt> alkisg: i dont want to show you how its bit dangerous
<ActionParsnip> !mount | robotchickenparm
<ubottu> robotchickenparm: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<robotchickenparm> this is a great community....   way better than microsoft and dell where your warentyu runs out and you are just S.O.L
<xibalba> bitchin i found cyhwin had x11 server for win32
<slide> Where can I find out how to create a new ext4 partition on a blank/new harddrive via command line?
<alkisg> wise_crypt: I'm trying to understand the suid bit better, don't worry, i know about the security implications. I just can't get it to work as advertised.
 * xibalba very excited
<Dr_Willis> xibalba:  i found 'xming' worked better for me then cygwin
<xibalba> website?
<Dr_Willis> xibalba:  do i look like google? :)
<xibalba> =P
<Carsten^> third try: I need to remove a ppa via command line as there is no gui available. the program ppa-purge did not work for me, are there any other options, or files I can edit? There is no ppa's in sources.list
<wise_crypt> alkisg: sorry just try googling about sudoers thing that all i can give you
<xibalba> was cygwin's buggy or just slow?
<Dr_Willis> xming is a X server for windows.. cygwin is much 'more'
<Dr_Willis> cygwin was buggy/slow and last i checked.. not updated in a LONG time
<Wolverine1> Thanks Dr.
<Sarmad> Question: I used to request free CDs and distribute them mostly to computer professional who haven't tried Ubuntu before. Now I can see "becoming an Ubuntu member by contributing to Ubuntu, and thereby becoming eligible for more CDs". Kindly tell me how I can contribute and how eligibility process works?
<alkisg> wise_crypt: I've done it with sudo visudo, I just wanted to learn about the suid bit, i.e. why chmod +s isn't doing what I think it should be doing. Thanks though.
<xibalba> yeah. i just want an x11 win32 serv, this looks gret.
<xibalba> great
<cloversg> thanks people
<wise_crypt> alkisg:  :|
<Dr_Willis> xming has a nice little wizard where you enter the info and it can make a 'xterm' or whtever icon on your windows desktop to launch a terminal on the linux box :)
<Dr_Willis> You can even set it up where putty works with it.
<xibalba> does it do the port forwarding or do i need to have putty running?
<slide> How do I create a new ext4 partition on a new empty harddrive?
<robotchickenparm> o one more question b4 i leave...   would it be unwise to load the full gnome ubuntu for my xbox?  because i lkle gnome waay better than xfce and kde
<Dr_Willis> xming has its own mini putty it can use.. or you can use your other putty also
<xibalba> bitchin this looks sweet, many thanks.
<Slart> slide: use gparted.. it's got a nice gui where you can just click on hard drives and stuff
<Sarmad> Can somebody please reply to my posted query above?
<alkisg> wise_crypt: maybe it's setting the effective uid, but not the real uid, and iptraf checks for the real uid (so it would work if iptraf was checking for the effective uid instead).
<slide> Slart, this is on a server install
<wise_crypt> alkisg: i dont know bu my iptraf works just fine with sudo iptraf :|
<Dr_Willis> Sarmad:  i would have to say check the ubuntu web site and forums. for that. or the #ubuntu-motu channel
<Slart> slide: oh.. then there's parted, the non-gui variant of the same app
<slide> ah thanks
<ohir> Sarmad: don't know how it looks now, but some time ago eglibility was measured in events
<alkisg> wise_crypt: Thanks - the point was not to use sudo.
<Avasz> well.. the !ics didnt work..
<Slart> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<wise_crypt> alkisg as i point you it on your sudoers file just google more thats it
<ohir> Sarmad: if you are active in your LUG, if you can show you are known to local community it worked
<hugli> how can I reuse my 'home' partition with fresh 10.4 install?
<alkisg> wise_crypt: I don't need to google for the sudoers file as I said I already done it this way... It's the suid bit that's puzzling me. OK, I think we both know now what the other is saying. Thanks again.
<Sarmad> ohir: actually the only way I have so to speak "contributed" is to use ubuntu as much as possible and tried to distribute it as much as possible which I feel is not enough to make me eligible right?
<Avasz> i guess because i have one router in-betweet the two machines..
<airtonix> hugli, most reliable way to do that is to have planned ahead and made a separate partition for your home folders.
<ryan__> halp
<Carsten^> I need to remove a ppa via command line as there is no gui available. the program ppa-purge did not work for me, are there any other options, or files I can edit? There is no ppa's in sources.list
<ryan__> i want more multi touch features
<airtonix> Carsten^, its a separate file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<Carsten^> thank you airtonix.
<ryan__> i can navigate forward and backward with 3 finger swipe in windows, can it work in linux?
<airtonix> Carsten^, depending on what you installed you could just "apt-get remove" the package and remove the source.list file with System > Administration > Software Sources
<Carsten^> I need to totally remove them, broken repo's
<airtonix> Carsten^, what did you install ?
<_ath> To those with ati driver experience, please have a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1518556
<Carsten^> cherokee webserver but i stuffed it up when adding.
<hugli> airtonix: that's where I am. I have my users on a separate partition. The question is how to use it when reinstalling ubuntu from scratch
<airtonix> _ath, most people "get past" this problem by never buying ati cards ever again.
<wise_cry1t> airtonix: or intel
<airtonix> hugli, when reinstalling, use manual partitioning and simply reassign the relevant partition to /home without formatting it.
<anthony__> hi guys i have a problem how can you port C progamming to edit the source code. like tuxmath program. can any one help me.
<airtonix> _ath, i guarantee you that will end up being the easiest and fastest option that produces the more reliable and desirable results.
<choppa> hello, i've installed kubuntu on some toshiba laptop, but the wired network card has not been detected, what can i do?
<ace_> I have an ati card and am using the standard ubuntu driver for it.  Does that mean I don't use all its capabilities?
<airtonix> hugli, make sure you specify the filesystem type that it actually has too.
<ace_> choppa I think I saw support for wireless cards in Ubuntu software center once
<iceroot> ace_: the opensource-driver cant handle 3d if i am correct
<ace_> hmm ok iceroot ty
<benpro> Is there a way to reverse a rm -rf ?
<hugli> airtonix: Will the installer sort UIDs and usernames for me? Or will I have to create all my users in exactly the same order as on the old system?
<_ath> airtonix: i can imagine that being the case, but there must be some way.
<airtonix> hugli, you still need to make the users again in the right order. so do something about backing up your user and passwords file for reference.
<Dr_Willis> !undelete | benpro
<ubottu> benpro: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Dr_Willis> benpro:  good luck.. what did you delete?
<airtonix> _ath, there might be but its beyond the level of patience of anyone i've read about.
<iceroot> benpro: have a look at libtrash in the future, itsa trash for the shell working on top of the unlink-function
<benpro> Dr_Willis:  Juste a ton of mp3 with a bad find
<benpro> find ./ -size +10M -exec rm \-rf '{}' \;
<benpro>  while I wanted +100M ><
<guven> hey there
<benpro> dman
<benpro> damn
<ace_> anybody know why when I compile gimp 2.6.9 on my 32 bit ubuntu it works but doesn't work when I compile it on my 64 bit ubuntu?
<_ath> airtonix: still, i struggle to believe there isn't one person with my card who's got it working on *ubuntu 10.04
<ikonia> ace_: that's pretty open question
<ikonia> ace_: do you mean it won't compile on 64bit, or it will compile, but won't run on 64bit
<airtonix> _ath, thats not what i said.
<ace_> compiles but doesn't run on 64 bit
<ikonia> ace_: what happens when you try to run it
<ace_> I am having trouble exporting the library path for its shared libraries
<ikonia> ace_: what happens when you try to run it
<hugli> airtonix: thank you. Where is users and passwords file in ubuntu 9.09?
<_ath> hugli: /etc/passwd ?
<ace_> when I try to run it from terminal it says it can't find one of the shared libraries
<ikonia> hugli: /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow
<ace_> when I run it from the menu it just hangs then stops
<ikonia> ace_: and which library and where is it looking
<_ath> airtonix: what did i misunderstand?
<iceroot> hugli: dont edit these files (if you dont know what your a doing)
<delinquentme> im trying to figure out if this is telling me my ruby installation is corrupted: http://pastie.org/1020625
<ace_> it is looking in /usr/local/lib and all the libraries are there
<ace_> looking for some gimpwidget librarie
<ace_> it is suppose to look in /usr/local/lib I mean
<ikonia> ace_: where is it looking ?
<hugli> _ath ikonia iceberg: thank you
<airtonix> _ath, i did not say there was no-one. what i was pointing at was that you are better off subscribing to your forum post and watching it once a week. you wont fix this in a short time.
<ace_> it is just saying that the librarie is not found
<ikonia> ace_: run ldd against it and see where it actually looking/expecting libraries
<ace_> ldd?
<ace_> sorry I'm new to linux
<_ath> airtonix: trying some older driver versions now, we'll see.
<ikonia> ace_: then why are you custom compiling software if you are new ?
<ikonia> ace_: what's wrong with the versions in the repo ?
<airtonix> _ath you find very few people with ati cards in linux who know exactly what to do because most people just stop using ati and use nvidia isntead.
<ace_> I'm not a new programmer and it is a good learning experience
<ikonia> ace_: ok - so run ldd against gimp
<_ath> airtonix: yeah it's been like that for a long time i remember.
<_ath> airtonix: but i got all excited when ati started releasing proprietary drivers in tandem with ubuntu releases.
<ace_> version's in repo are a a bit behind
<ikonia> ace_: what's in the new version of gimp that's not in the one in the repo ?
<ace_> ok I will research that ikonia and figure it out thanks
<ace_> nothing much just some bug fixes and the likes
<guven> does asterisk support referring to outbound ? I mean referring through a proxy,is it possible or can i just refer to someone without going to proxy server
<eor76> hello everyone
<ikonia> ace_: such as ?
<airtonix> _ath, but not only do you need to find someone with ati experience, you need to find someone who knows your card... from my experience with the different models of ati cards they may as well be different brands .
<ikonia> ace_: for you to go to the effort of all this, there must be something in the version you want/need other than a bigger version number and "it's the latest"
<_ath> airtonix: true.
<ace_> sorry ikonia I didn't memorize the release notes but I could look it up for you
<wise_cry1t> _ath: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<ace_> oh well I am trying to write a plugin for gimp and I figured compiling it was the best way to get the lay of the land
<ace_> I started on gimp on the windows side and it has led me to the wonderful world of unix
<_ath> wise_cry1t: i know how to install / uninstall packages, thanks.
<avi_> wow
<wise_cry1t> ace_: vbox it then
<veonone> i dont have access to the /dev/sdX folders
<wise_cry1t> _ath: just a sugestion
<ace_> so can i ask one more question? what does ldd stand for?
<ace_> i'm not up on all the linux jargon wise
<ezech> hello, I need some easy to use foto browsing/edition software, simmilar to irfanview :)
<freddy_> hmm
<avi_> ezech, F-Spot?
<ezech> google simply returns too many results, I need something you use and know it works
<avi_> GIMP, F-Spot
<Dr_Willis> ezech:  use the package manager to search to see whats in the repos.
<ace_> I'll be back in a bit ... switching to another os to back it up will you join you there
<Dr_Willis> fspot works.. irfanview can work in wine also. :)
<ezech> what I want to do is browse pictures (obviously) and do some simple edits, like crop, change saturation/contrast, make greyscale
<vu1kan> ezech sounds like f-spot would do ya
<slide> I can't seem to get the correct syntax for my fstab to set this drive to force all files to nobody/nogroup ownership, "/dev/sdc1       /mnt/1.36TiB-03 ext4    defaults,errors=remount-ro,uid=nobody,gid=nobody        0       0" whats wrong?
<iceman_3233> Failed to download repository information
<Dr_Willis> slide:  for starters uid and gid use a NUMBER not a 'name'
<slide> Dr_Willis, i tried the number too, didnt work
<Dr_Willis> slide:  and for linux filesystems. You dont just 'override' the permissions/ownership with a mount option.. at least ive never seen it done that way
<freddy_> exit
<freddy_> us
<slide> Dr_Willis, this is for a drive being shared over samba
<wildbat> slide, you can just change the permission of the files with chmod, it is ext4 you are mounting
<delinquentme> [Ynaqdh] is what
<Dr_Willis> slide:    samba shares have options you can set also to override  the 'permissions/ownership' to some degree. but what you are doing via that fstab line. I dont think will work
<delinquentme> theres a Yes and a now ... wtf are the others
<slide> wildbat, yea but thats f'ing annoying....... any time i copy files locally to the shared folders i have to sudo chown the files....
<Dr_Willis> slide:  you mean from windows to the share? or from linux to the shared mountpoint?
<Leparradiss> server irc.epiknet.com
<slide> from linux to the shared mountpoint via a local user, the file ends up with their permissions and then anyone accessing the share can't edit the files
<ezech> f-spot looks nice, it depends on mono, and gtk-sharp - yuck :/
<Dr_Willis> ezech:  yep. one reason i dont like it.
<Dr_Willis> ezech:  check package manager for other tools you may like.
<foobazbar> hello this grub2 scripted thing is exciting
<foobazbar> it auto-detects a partition as xp/nt/2000, but it's a recovery partition
<ezech> Dr_Willis: I just thought that asking will be faster than checking one by one all the stuff thats in repo :)
<Dr_Willis> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17787/clean-up-the-new-ubuntu-grub2-boot-menu/
<foobazbar> is there a simple way to override the title for an auto-discovered boot entry?
<foobazbar> oh thanks
<Dr_Willis> ezech:  apt-cache search 'viewer' | grep image
<Dr_Willis> ezech:  you may find somthing that no one in here has ever used.
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | foobazbar
<ubottu> foobazbar: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<wise_cry1t> !info startupmanager | foobazbar
<ubottu> foobazbar: startupmanager (source: startupmanager): Grub, Usplash and Splash screen configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.13-4ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 114 kB, installed size 1360 kB
<Dr_Willis> !info qiv
<ubottu> qiv (source: qiv): A quick image viewer for X. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.2-1 (lucid), package size 61 kB, installed size 184 kB
<downstream> Dr_Willis: i recommend feh
<Dr_Willis> I tend to just use the thumbnail previews in nautilus :)
<ace_> hi again all. What does ldd stand for again?
<downstream> if that's sufficient, sure
<ikonia> ace_: check the man page
<Dr_Willis> ldd - print shared library dependencies
<ace_> ahh thank ikonia
<downstream> feh is just my fave "quick image viewer"
<Dr_Willis> perhaps it means 'ld' debuger
<Dr_Willis> or ld dependcnciethinggie
<ace_> library default detection
<ace_> just a guess:)
<Dr_Willis> Lonely Dyslixic Dogs/
<ikonia> it doesn't have to stand for anything
<airdem> how an i autostart xcompmgr?
<Dr_Willis> ikonia:  i was trying to find words for L D D that say that.. :)
<ace_> print shared librarie dependicies
<airdem> *can
<Dr_Willis> Ldd Dosent Define
<wise_cry1t> airdem: in what DE ?
<airdem> lxde
<hotfloppy> guys, i've downloaded thunderbird-3.1 tarball, extract it, execute it and the Display or Run dialog box pop up.. is it possible to execute without the pop up ?
<Dr_Willis> !info xcompmgr
<ubottu> xcompmgr (source: xcompmgr): X composition manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4-0.1 (lucid), package size 22 kB, installed size 88 kB
<Dr_Willis> can that even work with openbox?
<airdem> yes
<foobazbar> Dr_Willis thanks for the automated links, but they don't solve my problem.
<foobazbar>  is there a simple way to override the title for an auto-discovered boot entry?
<Dr_Willis> I recall fluxbox habing some Autostart dir/file.. but no idea on lubuntu/lxde
<Dr_Willis> foobazbar:  theres some forum theres/links in there that mention editing the /etc/grub.d/ file. thats what you ahve to change.
<Dr_Willis> foobazbar:  be sure to make backups.
<wise_cry1t> airdem: make it a *,desktop file and place it at your ~/.lxde/autostart folder (sorry i forget the exact path)
<foobazbar> as far as I can see, I'd have to remove os_prober altogether and replace it with multiple hard-coded entries.
<wise_cry1t> *.desktop
<Dr_Willis> foobazbar:  also check out http://delicious.com/dr_willis/grub2  for my other links to grub2 info
<foobazbar> This seems a little heavy-handed to me.
<Dr_Willis> foobazbar:  or edit the file  and make it not show the info/comment out. or add some extra code.. yes.. it is a pain.
<ace_> does ubuntu use grub?
<Dr_Willis> ace_:  yes.
<Dr_Willis> Most disrots use grub these days.
<Dr_Willis> Distros. :)
<ace_> it didn't look like it to me
<vu1kan> foobazbar: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275 the grub2 guide
<ace_> had search and stuff I didn't read about
<ace_> thanks vulcan
<Dr_Willis> ace_:  be more clear in what you mean.
<ace_> well I have fedora and I was researched grub. It seemed to match what I was reading.
<Dr_Willis> There is Grub and 'Grub2' now  :)
<erdem_rt> hi
<ace_> but when I looked at ubuntu bootloader it seemed quiete different
<Dr_Willis> old grub is now known as 'grub-legacy' i recall
<ace_> yea must be grub2
<foobazbar> there's a link there that shows what to change in the script, thanks.  glad to see other people agree that it's a pain :)
<vodl> Dr_Willis is ubuntu 10 stable? I'm looking to upgrade from 8.04
<foobazbar> cheers
<Dr_Willis> vodl:  it works fine forme on my 4 pc's
<erdem_rt> i install ndiswrapper and then i unistalled it :)  now i wanna use my opensource wireless driver again.  how could i ?
<wise_cry1t> foobazbar: its not if you use startupmanager
<Dr_Willis> vodl:  it works fine for most people i imagine
<vodl> Dr_Willis oh alright, just wondered if it wasn't still in alpha or something
<stefg> Hi, i managed to set up booting a lucid live CD over the network (PXE/tftp). The only problem remaining is telling the bootloader (pxelinux/syslinux, NOT grub2) i want the live CD booted in german (and german keyboard). Since the live CD booting process changed completly in Lucid i am unable to find info on that by google.  Can anyone shed some light on this?
<Dr_Willis> vodl:  err.. its been released now for some time.
<Dr_Willis> !schedule | vodl
<ubottu> vodl: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Dr_Willis> vodl:  10.10 is in the alpha stages.
<vodl> Dr_Willis sorru, haven't been up-to-date :)
<bboy> which player are you using ??
<foobazbar> wise_cry1t I sintalled startup manager and it won't let you change the name of discovered entries.
<airdem> are there any .desktop skels?
<Dr_Willis> bboy:  be more clear.
<vodl> Dr_Willis thanks for the insight, going to try and do an update from 8.04 and see how much that messes up my desktop :P
<wise_cry1t> foobazbar: sudo startup manager
<Dr_Willis> airdem:  you can use most any .desktop file as an example.
<wise_cry1t> foobazbar: sudo startupmanager
<Avasz> how to bridge ethernet & wifi?
<Dr_Willis> vodl:  i always do clean installs. :) just makes it easier.
<wise_cry1t> foobazbar: it can in here http://a3snet.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/screenshot.png
<bboy> i mean which media player ,are you using ?
<foobazbar> wise_cry1t I sintalled *and used* startup manager and it won't let you change the name of discovered entries.
<bboy> totem or mplayer?
<ace_> What's the best way to make a startup CD disk for Ubuntu? It seems to want to use a flash drive.
<Dr_Willis> bboy:  or vlc, or xbmc, or moovidia, or enna, or boxxee... :) it depends on your needs.
<wise_cry1t> foobazbar: the entries should have been if it detected by update-grub
<vu1kan> bboy i prefer vlc player, myself. compatable with almost every codec out there
<Dr_Willis> ace_:  the startup-disk-creator is designed to use a flash drive.
<bboy> thanks
<bboy> !!
<Dr_Willis> ace_:  it gerenates a live-cd on a flash drive setup.
<foobazbar> they are listed
<ace_> seems like a waste of a flash drive but ok
<foobazbar> but you can't change what they are called
<Dr_Willis> ace_:  I never burn to cd's i always use flash drives to install from. they are much faster.
<wise_cry1t> foobazbar: just change the default operating system then
<vodl> Dr_Willis can you please point me to how to boot 10.4 from a usb stick?
<ace_> I like to keep them on file... but then I used to use tapes way back then
<vu1kan> foobazbar i think step # 6 in that guide i posted will tell you how to do that
<Dr_Willis> vodl:  get iso file.. run the usb-disk-creator tool.. make a flash drive.. plug it in.. reboot machine.. tell it to boot from flash drive..
<ace_> ok
<foobazbar> wise changing the default is NOT RELEVANT:   is there a simple way to *override the title for an auto-discovered boot entry?*  That is no
<vodl> Dr_Willis thanks, is the usb-disk-creator in the repos?
<ace_> still seems like it could get expensive running 3 unixes
<Dr_Willis> vodl:  its installed by default
<Dr_Willis> vodl:  in the admin menu. Or use unetbootin
<vodl> Dr_Willis arigato :)
<Dr_Willis> ace_:  I got a 8gb flash drive setup to boot 10 different iso files. :)
<vodl> Dr_Willis that's crazy :))
 * Dr_Willis found 2GB flash drives for under $5 last xmas
<ace_> oh how do you know which iso to select?
<Dr_Willis> ace_:  err.. i read the menu and pick the one i want.. how else?
<wise_cry1t> foobazbar: are you sure its listed in the grub entries ?
<ace_> ok doc
<Dr_Willis> grub2 booting iso files = handy feature
<wise_cry1t> foobazbar: try to reboot if it there ?
<Dr_Willis> I can even put an iso file in /boot/ and have a grub entry as a 'rescue' option
<Dr_Willis> and bioot the iso from teh hd.
<erdem_rt> i installed ndiswrapper and then i unistalled it :)  now i wanna use my opensource wireless driver again.  how could i ? ?
<ace_> take care all my gf want to play second life now
<ace_> see ya later
<wise_cry1t> foobazbar: i have change tree kernel and changing the default entries using this method and it works just fine in my box
<Dr_Willis> startupmanager has limited features for grub2 configuration.. its has more features for 'grub1'
<vodl> Dr_Willis can't find the tool on my system
<wise_cry1t> Dr_Willis: not really i change my default entries splash unsplash change the default resolutions and it work with my grub2
<vodl> Dr_Willis: perhaps not installed on 8.04?
<Dr_Willis> wise_cry1t:  last i checked it couldent change the names...
<Dr_Willis> vodl:  what tool are you even talkling about? I dont use 8.04
<vodl> Dr_Willis: usb disk creator
<wise_cry1t> Dr_Willis: not to that offcourse but changing the default works
<Dr_Willis> vodl:  no idea. guess its not there. try unnetbootin
<Dr_Willis> vodl:  you may need to get it from the unetbootin homepage
<Dr_Willis> wise_cry1t:  ive had that tool also 'break' my grub configs. :) and had to fix them by hand
<vodl> Dr_Willis thanks again :)
<wise_cry1t> Dr_Willis: it on repositry list i thing thats a save tool to use, but hey tools are just tools it depends on whom it works for , right ? :)
<Dr_Willis> wise_cry1t:  just because its in the repos dosent mean its 'safe' :)
<Dr_Willis> it  is in need of serious updateing. So does the computer-janitor tool
<wise_cry1t> Dr_Willis: you have to say that to the dev then :)
<choppa> hi, i've just installed kubuntu 10.04 but my wired network card (interface eth0) is not detected; also i don't have a /boot/grub/menu.lst but i don't know if that's the problem
<Dr_Willis> wise_cry1t:  its been said.
<hannes815> hay. I got an urgent problem. I'm trying to do a presentation with impress and I would like to run some animations (several text's) an at the same time an mp3 file in the back.. does someone know how to do that?
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | choppa
<ubottu> choppa: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<gryllida> choppa: that file is not the problem; what is the card model?
<choppa> gryllida: how can i know? lspci?
<Dr_Willis> !info hardinfo
<ubottu> hardinfo (source: hardinfo): Displays system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-1.1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 240 kB, installed size 684 kB
<nixjr> im having flickering issues when i watch videos in full screen, can anyone help?
<choppa> (sorry disconnections :/)
<gryllida> !lspci
<gryllida> what is lspci?
<Dr_Willis> nixjr:  video card is ?
<wise_cry1t> !info lshw > gryllida
<nixjr> Dr_Willis, geforce 9800gt
<gryllida> wise_cry1t: so you mean I can try "man lshw" or what?
<Dr_Willis> nixjr:  you mean video 'tearing' issues? theres a enable vsync type setting in compiz if you are using compiz. also some players have a few otehr tweaks to reducd tearing.
<wise_cry1t> gryllida : lshw (list hardware) lspci (list all connected pci divice)
<wise_cry1t> *device
<nixjr> Dr_Willis, im not sure what tearing is exactly, but theyre unpredictable horizontal line flickers
<Dr_Willis> thats tearing
<Dr_Willis> its where the frames dont match up with the sync rates of the monitor
<nixjr> Dr_Willis, alright, ill check in compiz
<Dr_Willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Screen_tearing
<Dr_Willis> nixjr:  nvidia-settings tool also has a check bos that may reduce it
<vu1kan> so, when do y'all think we'll see the latest firefox update come through the repos?
<Dr_Willis> Im so used to seeing tears i rarely even notice them any more
<airdem> how can i change the hostname that is displayed in console prompt -> username@hostname
<Dr_Willis> airdem:  you want to Change your hostname? or change the Prompt?
<airdem> Dr_Willis, if ichange the name in /etc/hosts will the prompt change too?
<Dr_Willis> airdem:  err.. of course.. its showing the current HOST.
<Dr_Willis> airdem:  unless you want to not see it at all.
<Dr_Willis> the prompt can be set tio show all sorts of system information
<Dr_Willis> airdem:  you want a differnt hostname for the pc? or you want a differnt prompt? thats the question. :)
<airdem> hehehe well both
<Avasz> is there alternative to firestarter?
<airdem> ive edited the hosts file, i think that shoulddo the job, thank you
<airdem> "Downloading 4 of 1 in Inbox" ... nice thunderbird nice
<Dr_Willis> airdem:  No it wont..
<Dr_Willis> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<airdem> thank you very much
<Dr_Willis> i always set mine at install :)
<airdem> yeah i just used the autosetting and it resulted in username@username-desktop now its username@desktop
<Dr_Willis> such an original hostname :)
<airdem> indeed :)
<Dr_Willis> Stick a big Pink hello kitty sticker on the box and name it 'Kitty'
<airdem> i would prefer http://tinyurl.com/2cvz4tc
<airdem> reboot... bye :)
<abhi_nav> hi
<cesc> Hi there. I have an issue with wireless connection signal. Ubuntu says the connection has droped and opens a new window to connect again, but the problem is in a false drop. I keep connected all the time. Does anyone have experienced the same with ubuntu 10.4?
<neptune> is there a way to make the top row of the window, in the newest verstion of Ubuntu, disappear? I want the close, minimize and maximize buttons to the right
<silv3r_m00n> I downloaded adobe acrobat reader , where should I install it ? in /opt or /home ?
<Dr_Willis> silv3r_m00n:  want all users to access it.. /opt
<Dr_Willis> but i thought it was in the package manager/repos somewhere
<silv3r_m00n> no it isn't
<laeg> !graphics
<blackbite> hi . I have a problem after last update on ubuntu 10.4 after reboot i can log in gnome sesion. Automaticaly i log in , in a X sesion, but first gnome was my default sesion ! Can someone help me !
<meowbuntu> hi how do i mount a ntfs partition in /Windows
<Dr_Willis> blackbite:   You mean you want to auto login to a differnt session now?
<laeg> just upgraded to 10.04 - can i put close and minimize back on the right hand side of windows?
<blackbite> yes
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:   You mean mount it TO /Windoes?
<Dr_Willis> blackbite:  log out. change the session, log back in
<stefg> meowbuntu: permanent or just temporarily?
<blackbite> i dont have that option
<Dr_Willis> blackbite:  i always set a 10 sec delay on the auto login stuff.
<blackbite> but first it was
<thelostone> hello
<Dr_Willis>  its done via the gdm menus blackbite, You mean to say theres no OTHER sessions in the gdm menus?
<blackbite> i have just x sesion
<thelostone> would this be the area to ask how to get proftpd to work?
<aussie114> hey, sometimes when I boot up my ubuntu laptop, all the windows have no title bar. File, View, Edit ECT.... menus are there, I know reinstalling Ubuntu will fix the issue but I was wondering if any one knew the source of this issue?
<thelostone> cause im having lots of problems with it
<Dr_Willis> blackbite:  thats weird.  You may want to disable the auto login stuff for now.
<Dr_Willis> thelostone:  here and teh programs homepage/docs (which may be better)
<smerdykov> quit
<stefg> thelostone: there's #ubuntu-server as well but ask here anyway
<blackbite> i know that is wierd but first i logged in normaly after update and reboot automaticaly i logged in in a X session
<meowbuntu> stefg: permintally i want to use the windows partition also as a shared data partition
<stefg> meowbuntu:  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<Dr_Willis> ntfs-3g for fun and proffie
<Dr_Willis> ntfs-3g for fun and profit
<stefg> meowbuntu: so you have to edit /etc/fstab
<blackbite> after logged out via gdm is no option for gnome session or Kde session
<nixjr> all my data drives are ntfs, is there any advantage to changing them to ext4 or someting native to ubuntu?
<stefg> meowbuntu: but ntfs for a shared data partition is somewhat problematic... (Linux can't do fsck'S on NTFS). I use an ext2 partition and the ext2 filesystem driver for Windows
<Dr_Willis> nixjr:  do you ever intend to share them with a windows machine?
<iflema> blackbite sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Dr_Willis> nixjr:  or use them as samba shares?
<blackbite> thank you
<Dr_Willis> gdm reads its sessions from the various .desktop files.. its odd that it would lose those
<nixjr> Dr_Willis, right now I only have ubuntu on this box, but im thinking about making a seperate file server that will need to work with both windows and linux clients
<blacye> ?
<Dr_Willis> nixjr:  with samba shares.. it will be easier to share linux filesystems I imagine. with ntfs. you will need to properly mount the ntfs shares ith the proper options. then share them
<Dr_Willis> nixjr:  but you can 'share' a ntfs filesystem over samba if you wanted to. but you wont have as fine controll over the permissions/ownership
<Christian_> hi
<Christian_> how i can add user too root group ?
<aeon-ltd> !hi | Christian_
<ubottu> Christian_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<aeon-ltd> Christian_: you don't, just use sudo
<Christian_> but i want:)
<Christian_> can help me?
<aeon-ltd> Christian_: why not just login as root?, its basically the same thing
<meowbuntu> stefg this is ok but the ext2 or ext3 mounting partition is not guarnteed in windows
<nixjr> Dr_Willis, so assuming i want everyone on the network to have full read/write access to everything, if the file system is compatable with samba, it makes little difference what i choose from the clients point of view?
<Christian_> i wanna have 2 root user
<Christian_> no sudo
<Christian_> root user:) !
<Dr_Willis> You want.. but you dont know how? :) i wonder why you want..
<Christian_> i loose the command ..
<Dr_Willis> nixjr:  yea. basically
<stefg> meowbuntu: just wanted to make sure you know your options
<Dr_Willis> Christian_:   you may want to clarify what it is exactly you are trying to do.
<meowbuntu> stalso there is no real ned to fsck on an ntfs partition is there even if there is shared data like mp3, photos, documents all that
<Christian_> example i wanna add user
<Christian_> with root privilegies
<nixjr> Dr_Willis, thanks, i want to plan this right before i build it, i need to google exactly what makes all these filesystems different
<meowbuntu> thanks stefg
<less> Christian_: what is wrong with sudo adduser?
<Dr_Willis> nixjr:  that is one issue with ntfs however.. if the filesystems get curupted.. it can be hard to 'fix' them on a linux machine. the tools are niot as good (yet) as the ones on windows
<Christian_> lol
<Christian_> i dont want
<meowbuntu> see my post ^ stefg
<Christian_> i just wanna enter to te shell
<Christian_> and use comands witouth sudo
<Christian_> sudo su
<FloodBot2> Christian_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> nixjr:  i would have to say.. for a linux fileserver. dont use ntfs..  unless you have to
<Christian_> ok
<Dr_Willis> Christian_:  'sudo -s' is the better way
<Christian_> mm well thanks
<meowbuntu> stall i have ion that partition are music files, photos, documents etc
<nixjr> Dr_Willis, there are dozens to choose from, striking ntfs off the list of choices shouldnt be much of an issue
<meowbuntu> * stefg all ^
<Christian_> look this useradd -u 0 -o -g 0 "nombre_de_usuario"
<Christian_> :)
<Dr_Willis> nixjr:  ext4, or if you want to be 'cutting edge' theres the btrfs :) but that may be too risky at this time
<Dr_Willis> Christian_:  so?
<SkunkFoot> Where's a good place to discuss Ubuntu usability?
<SkunkFoot> I have a nit to pick
<Dr_Willis> !brainstorm
<ubottu> Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<aeon-ltd> SkunkFoot: ot or here if its a problem
<Christian_> jaja
<Christian_> nothing
<Christian_> thanks alot
<SkunkFoot> Well why does it say "Authentication Failure" when you get your password wrong?
<rainaaa> supppp
<SkunkFoot> That sounds a bit silly
<aeon-ltd> SkunkFoot: because uhhhh you failed to authenticate?
<Dr_Willis> what do you want it to say? "You Suxor!' ?
<SkunkFoot> Why not give the user a piece of information that might be of some use ... such as "Your password was wrong"
<SkunkFoot> Something humans might understand
<Dr_Willis> SkunkFoot:  you DONT tell the attacker that they got Just the password wrong.. or just the nick wrong.. its that simple
<nixjr> Dr_Willis, i did a slackware build a long time ago and use rieserfs, although with my limited linux experiance, i really cant tell the difference between them
<SkunkFoot> Windows will
<Dr_Willis> one of the reasons  people hate the 'pictures' on the gdm login screen also.
<SkunkFoot> Or why not just say "You got your username or password wrong"
<Dr_Willis> SkunkFoot:  go file somtning on brainstorm then.
<SkunkFoot> I didn't think I would get such a hostile reaction
<SkunkFoot> So sorry to rock the board
<aeon-ltd> SkunkFoot: dude just use sudo in a terminal instead of gksudo then
<SkunkFoot> *boat
 * Dr_Willis wonders what part of 'username: password: ' is not clear....  but oh well
 * Dr_Willis votes to put the 'n' in to 'umount' so its the more understandable 'unmount'
<wise_cry1t> Dr_Willis: alias unmount= "sudo umount"
<less> :)
<selofi> holas!
<Dr_Willis> we need a web cam interface for GDM . so i can just smile at my pc and it logs me in
<selofi> whats de meaning of: Warning: [Main]: QGLShader::link: "Fragment shader(s) linked, vertex shader(s) linked.?
<less> Or frown at it to make it hibernate. ;-)
<Dr_Willis> Then we would get a Smilefication failure.
<selofi> #ubuntu-es
<selofi> join #ubuntu-es
<selofi> el canal castellano?
<iflema> selofi /join #ubuntu-es
<selofi> gracias!
<jesuska> Hello all
<jesuska> I would appreciate some help with empathy
<abhi_nav> jesuska, what?
<jesuska> empathy doesnt seem to be working anymore.. tried to unistall reinstall with no luck. It stalls when adding a new account and it wont connect
<abhi_nav> jesuska, solution - install pidgin.
<delinquentme> anyone here played with ruby on rails? im looking for a high quality UBUNTU -SPECIFIC ruby on rails tutorial
<abhi_nav> jesuska, i dont use empathy because i cant edit font size in it
<delinquentme> any recommendations would be awesome !!!!
<jesuska> ok i will try it
<jesuska> thanks
<aeon-ltd> delinquentme: its the same everywhere
<delinquentme> aeon-ltd, what do you mean?
<aeon-ltd> delinquentme: rails
<delinquentme> uhhhh
<delinquentme> nah. haha
<delinquentme> are you a rails developer?
<DarsVaeda> how do i change the order of the grub list in 10.04?
<aeon-ltd> delinquentme: no but i've played with it
<DarsVaeda> or better: how do i set another entry as default boot option
<abhi_nav> !grub2 | DarsVaeda
<ubottu> DarsVaeda: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<abhi_nav> DarsVaeda, set that another entry to '0'
<delinquentme> hmmm .. everybody uses 1000 different software packages
<delinquentme> ive been developing on one specific for a mac and im ready to shoot myself over it
<Fudge> ok guys i need some help with wpa_supplicant plz, ive wrote my config file, its worked for quite some time. ive more than  likely missed a step. 1. i dont know how to determine my wireless dirver, lucid jus tpicke dup my netgear card. its called wlan0 i put the conf in /etc/wpa_supplican.conf. under the interfaces file put auto wlan0 next line iface wlan0 inet dhcp then next line wpa-conf /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf but the interface doesn
<Avasz> !bridge
<aeon-ltd> Avasz: seems like the bot screwed
<DarsVaeda> thx
<jefimenko> what is the difference between the ethX.N notation and ethX:N notation in the /etc/network/interfaces file? for example, I have a static IP configured on eth0, a VLAN on eth0.100, but adding a regular second static IP on eth0.1 doesn't work; i have to use eth0:1 (note the colon instead of the dot)
<Avasz> aeon-ltd, no.. it sent me an pm saying it has no info on bridge
<aeon-ltd> Avasz: my bad
<aeon-ltd> loooooool, longcat is long
<aLeSD> hi all ... how to watch tv on the computer ?
<Dr_Willis> aLeSD:  clarify what you mean.
<Dr_Willis> tv tuner? web sites? watching video files?
<aLeSD> Dr_Willis: I'd like to see the tv from other countries on my ubuntu
<DJ_HaMsTa> place a tv on top of you pc.. watch it
<aLeSD> tv by internet
<aLeSD> lol
<Dr_Willis> aLeSD:  find some web site that streams the shows you want then.
<Dr_Willis> or torrents for teh shows you want.
<aLeSD> ok
<Dr_Willis> seems rather logical  to me. :)
<aLeSD> Dr_Willis: could u suggest me a website for streaming ?
<Dr_Willis> Not really. you havent mentioned what kind of shows, or what country..   so id have to say go hit google.
<Dr_Willis> because thats what id have to do to answer you. :)
<Fudge> wpa_supplicant, ive nearly got it working :p
<Fudge> just need someoen who has it workign in cli to help me out
<nixjr> aLeSD, here is a internet tv site local to my own country, but with international stations http://www.ziln.co.nz/
<aLeSD> thanks
<DarsVaeda> how do i change the default bootlist entry in grub (ubuntu 10.04)
<abhi_nav> ?????
<stefg> !grub | DarsVaeda
<ubottu> DarsVaeda: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<DarsVaeda> that wiki article is wrong, does not work
<stefg> !grub2 | DarsVaeda
<ubottu> DarsVaeda: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<abhi_nav> :)
<DarsVaeda> as said
<DarsVaeda> does not work
<stefg> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<stefg> :-)
<abhi_nav> DarsVaeda, what you want to do? edit that grub file? set your defualt os number to '0'. what else?
<abhi_nav> :D
<josef__> i added a custom repository and did an apt-get update and apt-get upgrade; but the upgrade just tells me that there is one packet left for update; but it won't update; can anybody help?
<DarsVaeda> i want to have another menu entry to boot up by default as it is now
<DarsVaeda> the article says change the number of the default
<abhi_nav> DarsVaeda, e.g. you have 'abc' os as default now and you want to change it to 'xyz' os as default right?
<DarsVaeda> GRUB_DEFAULT=0 , i did ran update-grub but it is still not the menu entry i want
<DarsVaeda> yeah @ abhi_nav
<iflema> DarsVaeda edit the file /etc/default/grub save and follow with  a sudo update-grub, the first on the list is 0 second 1 and so on.....
<DarsVaeda> like that
<DarsVaeda> ...thats what i did -.-
<stefg> DarsVaeda: grub2 uses the ordering given in /etc/grub.d. (reminds me of old sys-V-style init)
<abhi_nav> ^^
<abhi_nav> DarsVaeda, you set it to 0. so what is wrong now?
<DarsVaeda> my default is 0, the default i want is 5
<DarsVaeda> so i set 5 to default
<Guest64462> hi i have a problem with KVMSwitcher (mouse and keyboard)
<stefg> DarsVaeda: don't mess with teh files in /boot/grub ... will get overwritten anyway.
<iflema> DarsVaeda look for   GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<abhi_nav> DarsVaeda, then set grub_defualt=5
<DarsVaeda> gnah
<DarsVaeda> i did -.-
<abhi_nav> DarsVaeda, counting starts from 0,1,2,3 etc. so may your actually 5 is 4?
<DarsVaeda> i hate grub2 maybe i just switch back to the old one
<Guest64462> hi i have a problem with KVMSwitcher (mouse and keyboard)
<iflema> DarsVaeda followed by in a terminal     sudo update-grub
<iflema> DarsVaeda or even   sudo update-grub2
<Guest64462> heuu lol, i loss mouse and after keyboard, but i can't see error
 * stefg thinks grub2 sucks, too.... unnecessary obfuscation
<DarsVaeda> yeah forget about it
<DarsVaeda> another question
<DarsVaeda> how do i switch back to grub¹
<DarsVaeda> :D
<abhi_nav> :(
<stefg> DarsVaeda: look at /etc/grub.d ... you have to order the modules by giving the numbers in the filename
<DarsVaeda> yeah i did
<DarsVaeda> its the 6. entry
<DarsVaeda> so it must be 5
<DarsVaeda> i set it in the file in etc/default
<DarsVaeda> run update-grub, its in boot/grub now
<DarsVaeda> but does not work
<stefg> DarsVaeda: and did you do a grub-update afterwards (so /boot/grub/grub.cfg got rewritten)?
<DarsVaeda> sooo how do i switch back to grub¹
<stefg> DarsVaeda: you are asking for trouble ...
<iflema> DarsVaeda have you tried allready? try sudo update-grub2
<arunkumar413> hi i need a text editor
<Dr_Willis> arunkumar413:  so? theres proberly 30 to choose from
<stefg> arunkumar413: you have one already i guess
<DarsVaeda> stefg i'm just f*cked by grub2, never run in any probs with the old version, now everything is overcomplicated i think
<arunkumar413> geditor in 10.4 is generating a formatted text
<abhi_nav> arunkumar413, abiword
<Dr_Willis> arunkumar413:  huh?
<stefg> DarsVaeda: i agree... but my attempts to switch back to grub 0.98 always led to desaster. debian and ubuntu decided to switch b/c grub (1) is unmaintained
<minimec> Hi. I am recording and streaming a radio stream via the headphone monitor. Now I would like to add my headphone micro too. What software would you use to record and redirect the headphone mic directly to the headphone monitor? Or is there a simple PulseAudio solution? Didn't find one...
<paddy_> i try echo -e "\a" to make the system speaker beep but I think it might be turned off, how do i turn it on?
<arunkumar413> abhi_nav: abiword download size is 11mb,can u suggest another
<abhi_nav> arunkumar413, you dont have broadband?
<stefg> DarsVaeda: Feel free to chime in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1299270
<Dr_Willis> paddy_:  its amazing how i see that asked ion here about eery week. :)  #1 thing to try - sudo  modprobe pcspkr
<arunkumar413> abhi_nav: nope,
<DarsVaeda> sudo grub-set-default X
<DarsVaeda> -.-
<Dr_Willis> paddy_:  or try the 'beep' command  to have finer controll of beepings.
<abhi_nav> arunkumar413, :-(
<Dr_Willis> paddy_:  at one time there was a X bug that some how disabled the ctrl-g and \a beeping. Not sure if thats been fixed or not
<abhi_nav> arunkumar413, I cant imagin my comp withouut broadband.
<iflema> minimec adour / jack
<paddy_> sudo  modprobe pcspkr does nothing
<Guest64462> i have a problem with mouse :'(
<abhi_nav> Guest61475, I have a cat :)
<Guest64462> abhi_nav lollll
<arunkumar413> abhi_nav: is there any other plain text editor
<paddy_> Dr_willis beep works but the real aim of this is for \a to work
<zeer> I want to "echo" the letters a-z on the shell, how can I do that? "for i in `[a-z]` ; do"
<minimec> iflema: THX. Do I really have to pass via ardour/jack? I was hoping that there is a simple pulseaudio solution... I will have a look at it.
<Dr_Willis> paddy_:  i think that 'x bug' is still happening.
<paddy_> is there a bug report
<iflema> minimec also http://ubuntustudio.org/
<abhi_nav> arunkumar413, Kate, Mousepad, Leafpad. i read this names in ubuntu software center
<abhi_nav> arunkumar413, there are more of them
<DarsVaeda> well then...thanks anyway ;)
<Dr_Willis> paddy_:  i modprobe pcspkr, then beep works. rmmod pcspkr and beep dont work.. the echo \a never works in either case
<paddy_> would sudo gdm stop and then do it from terminal work then
<arunkumar413> abhi_nav: need a plain text no formatting
<Dr_Willis> paddy_:  i saw someone mention this bug a long time ago. last year some time
<robert> how do i get on the winehq irc?
<abhi_nav> !vim
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<VCoolio> !register | robert
<ubottu> robert: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<VCoolio> robert: some channels require being registered at freenode, guess this is one of them
<iflema> minimec it will be ready to go if you download a full iso or install ubuntustudio-desktop + more =)
<Dr_Willis> paddy_:  YES. it does work from the console.
<abhi_nav> arunkumar413, ^^
<minimec> iflema: Probably 'sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-audio' (metapackage) would do...
<Dr_Willis> paddy_:  load the module. and   \a works.
<Dr_Willis> paddy_:  so it seems that X bug is still in effect.
<arunkumar413> abhi_nav: there is this editor called nano installed.but i cant launch it
<abhi_nav> arunkumar413, you can search in your ubuntu software center
<daniele4567> ciao ragazzi ho un grosso problema ubuntu10.04 non mi vede la partizione di windows 7
<abhi_nav> arunkumar413, type 'nano' in terminal
<abhi_nav> arunkumar413, its installed by defualt here in my ubuntu
<panda59> any one have an KVMSwitcher
<arunkumar413> abhi_nav: me too
<wise_cry1t> arunkumar413: you can also use gedit its on the menu
<Dr_Willis> other console editors, vi, mcedit, nano, pico,  emacs ,  fte,
<Dr_Willis> other gui editors. gvim, cream, geany,  emacs,  efte, ...... :)
<paddy_> what module
<NightKhaos> Dr_Willis: I would not recommend Vi or Emacs to a newbie... kinda hard to learn. :P
<Dr_Willis> paddy_:  the pcspkr modile
 * wise_cry1t thinks if there is a gui solution for newbie better give it to them
<Dr_Willis> vi is worth learning.
<paddy_> how do i load it
<arunkumar413> wise_cry1t: i need a plain text editor.Gedit is generating formatted text
<Dr_Willis> paddy_:  with the modprobe command i mentioned earlier
<NightKhaos> Dr_Willis: it's worth learning...
<wise_cry1t> arunkumar413: not really
<NightKhaos> Dr_Willis: but it's HARD to learn.
<Dr_Willis> NightKhaos:  no its not.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> 'learning to learn' is hard.
<NightKhaos> Dr_Willis: that's cause you, and I, have learned. :P
<Dr_Willis> !info vimtutor
<paddy_> doesnt work
<ubottu> Package vimtutor does not exist in lucid
<paddy_> i will just open beep as a file in perl
<Dr_Willis> paddy_:  in the console the \a worked after i had loded the pcspkr module. Nothing makes it work in X.
<wise_cry1t> arunkumar413: you can open plain text with any editor you like :)
<Dr_Willis> !info vitutor
<ubottu> Package vitutor does not exist in lucid
<Dr_Willis> Hmm what is that command/package heh.
<panda59> where is the conf file for X
<Dr_Willis> panda59:  IF it exists /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wise_cry1t> arunkumar413: but gedit is in gui like notepad in win but more feature
<NightKhaos> Dr_Willis: your point is noted. However, the package is not important.
<panda59> Dr_Willis i don't see it (linux mint)
<wise_cry1t> arunkumar413: there is also nedit for x
<Dr_Willis> I think 'nano' needs a better replacement. I saw a console exitor ages ago that was a clone of the old dos edit..  but cant find it again.
<arunkumar413> wise_cry1t: when i copy the text from gedit to the blogger post editor and click on post.it is showing formatting errors
<Dr_Willis> panda59:  it dosent ahve to exist. X auto configures
<wise_cry1t> Dr_Willis: is it mcedit ? its from mc
<Dr_Willis> wise_cry1t:  yes. its mc's own internal editor
<panda59> Dr_Willis ok thanks
<wise_cry1t> arunkumar413: change the formating type
<Dr_Willis> wise_cry1t:  so you can use f2 to save.. instead of having a newbie look at the nano stuff and wonder what '^X' means :)
<wise_cry1t> arunkumar413: utf-8 etc
<arunkumar413> wise_cry1t: text wrapping?
<wise_cry1t> Dr_Willis: you hard to confince they are phrase " linux is only for geeks " but ubuntu is for human being
<Dr_Willis> 'linux is for people that want to get their work done' :)
<Dr_Willis> 'linux - Your OS, your way'
<wise_cry1t> Dr_Willis: and what point you trolling like that ?
<Dr_Willis> wise_cry1t:  it was a reply to your trolling i guess.. if you call taht trolling..
<wise_cry1t> Dr_Willis: suit yourself
<Dr_Willis> ive sold many a people on 'linux' because of its flexibility. Not its  eyecandy or other features. On its pure flexibilty to suite their specific needs  exactly how they wanted it to.
<redhat> #ubuntu-cn
<wise_cry1t> !ot | Dr_Willis
<ubottu> Dr_Willis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<abhi_nav> redhat type /j #ubuntu-cn
<Dr_Willis> wise_cry1t:  but you started it. :)
<wise_cry1t> :|
 * Dr_Willis goes back to answering forum posts
<NightKhaos> Dr_Willis, wise_cry1t. It doesn't matter who started it, you're both going off topic. So shut it, or take the arguement into PM if you must continue.
<wise_cry1t> NightKhaos: i have given the factoid no need to raise it back
<hypn0> there should be a timeout thing here, give em a 10 min timeout :-)
<NightKhaos> wise_cry1t: That was more for Dr_Willis benefit than yours, but my point still stands.
<wise_cry1t> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Alcohol52> (¯`'·.¸\/¸.·'´¯) !ot| NightKhaos (¯`'·.¸\/¸.·'´¯)
<aurilliance> I have ubuntu offering me NVIDIA drivers v173, v96 or version "current [reccomended]". Which should I go for? I have a nvidia 7600...
<aurilliance> *recommended
<evergreenn> hello
<Askkrs> Hi.. After I update from 9.04 to 10.04 my usb mouse and my laptop keyboard not work... What can I do to fix this? Sorry for my English, I am from Russia )
<evergreenn> I installed Ubuntu 4.10, but the mouse does not move: the right button and wheel work. you can do something?
<aurilliance> Askkrs, #ubuntu-ru
<aurilliance> also, I want to rename my ext4 drive using e2label, but I'm not sure how to get the device name for e2label...
<aurilliance> It's quiet in here...
<Dr_Willis> aurilliance:   you can check 'sudo fdisk -l' or  theres a few otehr ways
<aurilliance> Dr_Willis, once again you come to my aid :P
<Dr_Willis> aurilliance:  if its mounted check 'mount' command output to see what it /dev/ is
<livingdaylight> Hello Good People of Ubuntu - I come in Peace
<decoder> I've just received a "not authenticated" warning with the updater under lucid
<decoder> for all packages that are to be upgraded
<decoder> any known problem there?
<livingdaylight> I have sound in Chrome with youtube etc, but NOT in FF, anyone?
<scorp5> http://scorpijon.bloger.hr/
<vu1kan> !ot | scorp5
<ubottu> scorp5: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rww> scorp5: don't advertise in here, please
<rww> or in #ubuntu-offtopic, for that matter ;P
<nmvictor_> i am running lucid, avant-window-navigator is checked in System>Preference>Startup APplications, however, everytime i log in, it does not start automatically
<Dr_Willis> decoder:  theres been some issues with some servers this last week. but i thought they had all been fixed.
<vu1kan> rww is there a factoid that basically says that?
<livingdaylight> Kann mir jemand dabei helfen?
<decoder> Dr_Willis: hm, maybe I still had older data back from that time
<abhi_nav> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<decoder> Dr_Willis: I'll report again when it happens after update/upgrade
<kpoman> hello ! do someone know how to configure a ndiswrapper interface via iwconfig ? i am trying and it doesnt set the ssid or whatever ! help
<Dr_Willis> decoder:  yea. first thing to do is always a 'sudo apt-get update/upgrade'
<livingdaylight> abhi_nav: I have sound in Chrome with youtube etc, but NOT in FF, anyone?
<rww> vu1kan: not that I know of
<decoder> Dr_Willis: was using the gui updater :)
<livingdaylight> vu1kan: kan you help me? you were excellent last time
<vu1kan> livingdaylight check in your sound preferences under the applications tab
<vu1kan> while playing something with sound in ff
<Dr_Willis> decoder:  i rarely use that. :0 i see too many quirks with it.
<decoder> it worked well for me although I usually work in the console as well :)
<livingdaylight> vu1kan: applications tab?
<evergreenn>  I installed Ubuntu 10.04 lucid , but the mouse does not move: the right button and wheel work. you can do something?
<vu1kan> livingdaylight the furthest right tab in sound preferences, it allows you to mute/adjust the volume for individual apps-but only while the apps are outputting sound
<livingdaylight> vu1kan: i see!
<Benny000> Hi
<Luke__> hi
<vu1kan> livingdaylight i'm guessing ff got muted there, if that's not the case, idk what you could do
<Benny000> I need help with 10.04
<livingdaylight> vu1kan: again, you da Man!!!
<vu1kan> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vu1kan> livingdaylight: i've just ran into similar issues myself
<Benny000> q
<livingdaylight> vu1kan: hehe... thank you for passing on your experience
<WierdAAR> Hello. My installation of ubuntu seems to get more and more sluggish. Browsing is slow, programs takes longer to start.. What should i do? .. I've uninstalled all unnecessary programs ect.
<vu1kan> Benny000 what's your particular issue?
<Benny000> I need help with the update
<semuser> Hi! Is there a way to boot ubuntu to RAM? (Meaning the op system will be copied to RAM, and run from there). I need this to repartition my hard drive (need to expand the / partition), and I have no live CD and no flash disk to boot from at hand
<Dr_Willis> WierdAAR:  it is slow after a clean boot? not just after running for a long time?
<paddy_> WierdAAR install flashblock for firefox it will make browsing 100 times faster
<Benny000> it keeps frezzing after I update
<livingdaylight> Do people mostly use Chromium now, or is FF still de facto?
<vu1kan> WierdAAR check system>preferences>startup applications for programs you don't use
<WierdAAR> Dr_Willis, After clean boot it's still slow
<Dr_Willis> semuser:  i recall someone mentining a new 'toram' option in the 10.04 live/desktop cd. but ive never tried it. or even seen it documented
<Dr_Willis> semuser:  so it might be possible.
<WierdAAR> paddy_, I already have adblock with filters for most flash
<semuser> Dr_Willis, as I said, i have no live cd at hand :(
<lvh> Hello.
<livingdaylight> I hear FF is a ram hog and chrome is kinder to one's resources? true/false?
<omani> WierdAAR, the speed depends on your system enviroment
<lvh> Currently Gnome maps Super and Hyper to the same modkey (here's the xmodmap output to prove it: mod4        Hyper_L (0x85),  Hyper_R (0x86),  Super_L (0xce),  Hyper_L (0xcf)).
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  chrome is more optmized. but lacking in some ways. so use whatever one you want.
<WierdAAR> vu1kan, start up is pretty clean..
<lvh> How can I get Gnome to map Super to mod4 and Hyper to menu?
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis: optimized?
<WierdAAR> omani, Well i'm using xubuntu, and the problem is more that it's has gotten really slow since the install
<lvh> I could use xmodmap directly but I'm trying to figure out how to do this with the graphical thing.
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis: I used to use FF but since using chromium I never find myself opening FF anymore
<lvh> (System > Preferences > Keyboard)
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  yes. there was a lot of work in some parts of the chrome areas to gain speed. I forget the details. i think the javascript engine had big improvements.  and proberly other things.
<DarkSector> livingdaylight: i think both are based on webkit
<omani> WierdAAR, slow in which way? system startup? applications?
<Dr_Willis> I used chrome for a long time.. then went back to FF.
<DarkSector> so both hog equal amount
<lvh> DarkSector: FF is most definitely *not* based on Webkit.
<vagvaf> Hey, i have a folder with 751 permissions. I want to change some subfolders' permissions to 700 but when i type sudo chmod +x 700 subfolder, nothing happens. the permissions stay 751. any idea why ?
 * DarkSector checks
<livingdaylight> DarkSector: thx
<lvh> DarkSector: FF is based on Gecko.
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis: what made you go back?
<[CENTRAL]> Hi, i reinstalled ubuntu and choosen not to install bootloader. Now ubuntu is not booting. Just a flashing cursor doing nothing
<DarkSector> lvh: oh yeah !! sorry
<omani> vagvaf, chmod 700 subfolders
<omani> vagvaf, without -x
<DarkSector> lvh: yes its based on gecko so is chrome
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  i had issues blocking all the ads i wanted to block in chrome for the most part. and some extensions dident work as well
<lvh> DarkSector: No!
<lvh> DarkSector: Chrome is based on Webkit.
<DarkSector> lvh: I am wrong again
<DarkSector> yeah
<lvh> DarkSector: FF is based on Gecko.
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis: thx
<DarkSector> lvh: yes thats correct
<WierdAAR> omani, Startup i at about the same speed but the application is more sluggish. I've begun to experience lagging during browsing and there are a lot of lagging when a couple of programs are open, which has never happend before.
<DarkSector> lvh: my mistake
<lvh> DarkSector: Safari is based on Webkit, and so are a few other minor browsers.
<vagvaf> omani: yes sorry that was a typo. it's sudo chmod 700 subfolders
<lvh> IE is based on Trident, and Opera has its own rendering engine.
<omani> vagvaf, chmod -R 700 subfolders
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  some sites taht FF+adblock  blocked.. never did get blockjed by chrome and adblock. (that may be fixed by now)
<vagvaf> omani: still nothings happens, i tried that too
<Dr_Willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_web_browsers
<[CENTRAL]> Help ubuntu is not booting
<phani> Hi...I am running Lucid and I am try to configure empathy for Gtalk but I am getting Network Connect error any suggestions please...
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis: some sites seem to look better in FF is all i've found to be different so far
<omani> WierdAAR, is dma enabled on ur harddrive?
<WierdAAR> Omni, I dont know.. How do i check?
<mei> [CENTRAL]: Do you get any output when it's not booting?
<[CENTRAL]> no
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  ive not really noticed that. but there was a few sites i always went to that had the most annoying fullpage popup ads that made switch back to FF real fast.
<mei> [CENTRAL]: Can you explain what is happening from when you turn on your computer to when it does not boot up?
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis: agues, adblocking is something chrome needs to add/refine
<[CENTRAL]> i get nothing. just a horizontal cursor. i just reinstalled ubuntu and i dont know why i chose not to install bootloader
<[CENTRAL]> may be that the problem?
<mei> [CENTRAL]: Yes.
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  i also seem to get a lot  of differance in the hard-printouts of vasrious sites in different browsers. some sites are totally unuseable when printed in some browsers
<[CENTRAL]> ok how do i fix it
<[CENTRAL]> without reinstalling the damn system all over again
<Dr_Willis> You dont know why you did not leave it at the default? :)
<[CENTRAL]> this is not the discussion here
<mei> [CENTRAL]: You could boot up the LiveCD and try to restore GRUB on the system.
<[CENTRAL]> how
<Dr_Willis> [CENTRAL]:  it may be quicker to just reinstall.. unless you have some grub/console skills.
<mei> [CENTRAL]: Hold on.
<DarkSector> [CENTRAL]: is ubuntu the only kernel on your system ?
<omani> WierdAAR, man hdparm
<[CENTRAL]> i have windows but on another hard disk
<DarkSector> [CENTRAL]: so the one you installed ubuntu in is it  master or slave ?
<Dr_Willis> It would be nice if they put some 'repair' options on the live cd's
<mei> [CENTRAL]: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<[CENTRAL]> salve but i can choose witch one i want at start
<DarkSector> Dr_Willis: good idea, you could suggest that
<Dr_Willis> DarkSector:  i think its been suggested. ive even seen it in other disrtos.
<DarkSector> [CENTRAL]: ok so do an alt+f2 on the screen
<mei> [CENTRAL]: Use that link, it will help you restoring GRUB, which is the bootloader. It will then detect other OS's and everything will be fine.
<Dr_Willis> DarkSector:  but how far do you go.    the cd is packed so full as it is.
<DarkSector> Dr_Willis: yeah true
<Erdem> hello
<Erdem> hý
<[CENTRAL]> but i didnt installed windows
<Dr_Willis> DarkSector:  perhaps a ubuntu-repair cd :)
<Dr_Willis> [CENTRAL]:  its the same thing.. you need to reinstall grub..
<DarkSector> Dr_Willis, haha, wow, a new stuff
<mei> [CENTRAL]: What Dr_Willis said.
<Erdem> Askkrs welcoe
<Erdem> welcome
<Dr_Willis> [CENTRAL]:  You have 2 seperate hard drives? or 1 hard drive?
<DarkSector> lawl he left
<DarkSector> Erdem: hahahaha
<Erdem> DarkSector :))
<Erdem> ne yapým
<Erdem> anasýný satým
<Erdem> kufur etsem anlamazlar sýmdý
<Erdem> þaka yapýyom
<FloodBot2> Erdem: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Erdem> kufur etmemde
<Erdem> FloodBot2
<Erdem> ?
<DarkSector> Erdem: I don't know what language you speak
<DarkSector> Erdem: and don't flood
<Erdem> DarkSector kurdish
<DarkSector> Erdem: ok are you new here ?
<Jule> weg54
<[CENTRAL]> i have 2 separate drives
<Jule> 5 445
<[CENTRAL]> one with windows and one with ubuntu
<Jule> bvn b5
<Jule> 57ju
<Jule> 67uj
<Jule> julia
<Dr_Willis> [CENTRAL]:  so you could put grub on the linux hd. and then tell the bios to boot that.  that way if you ever reinstalled windows. you shouldent need to 'fix' grub again.
<Dr_Willis> [CENTRAL]:  or if you remove linux later. you can boot the windows HD and not need to restore its bootloader either
<omani> Erdem, ne kurdish'i lan? türkce desene
<RealBadApple> hello ubuntu
<DarkSector> !hi | RealBadApple
<ubottu> RealBadApple: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Erdem> DarkSector I speak Turkish with me, but you can talk in English
<Erdem> omani
<DarkSector> Erdem, ok, great
<Erdem> DarkSector Where you?
<omani> i think he's in here
<mei> [CENTRAL]: Just use the first sector in the link. It's the easiest way.
<RealBadApple> can anyone help me figure out how to get my new vaio vpcee23fx to recognize the alps touchpad so I can ditch this shitty microsoft mouse I am using?
<Erdem> omani where are you from oman
<Erdem> Rafik hosgeldýn
<Erdem> est welcome
<RealBadApple> anyone?
<Rafik> hi Erdem, thanks :)
<Erdem> ým thanks
<Erdem> nerden kardes
<Erdem> :)
<RealBadApple> HELP! sony vaio touchpad is not recognized with 10.04
<vu1kan> !patience | RealBadApple
<ubottu> RealBadApple: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<abhijain> how to install GyachI ON UBUNTU
<mei> RealBadApple: Take it easy. Your system is probably configured to support a Synaptics touchpad.
<RealBadApple> I have never encountered this problem before and the forums are of no help it seems
<mei> RealBadApple: What does "cat /proc/bus/input/devices" output?
<RealBadApple> though this is my first laptop with out a synaptics touchpad
<nicolas> hola
<drowner79> Hi all. I need to use ndiswraper to get my wireless working. I have blacklisted everything as per the community docs. "ndiswrapper -l" tells me taht driver and device are present, however no wlan appears on ifconfig or iwconfig. Any thoughts?
<Erdem> farhad1 h.g
<RealBadApple> mei, give me a second and I get it
<nicolas> hello men
<nicolas> were are you
<Dr_Willis> !info  GyachI
<ubottu> Package GyachI does not exist in lucid
<[CENTRAL]> i managed to get into grub minimal command line
<mei> [CENTRAL]: Using the CD?
<alpha__> when I run dmraid -s it tells me that my isw device is broken. WHat does this mean?
<[CENTRAL]> yes i used cd and installed grub
<RealBadApple> mei, here is the output "http://pastebin.com/j3qcKHdM"
<Jaker> install  Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Surround 5.1 ---->>ubuntu 10.04
<Win> how can I mark a exe file to install it via wine ?
<abhijain> ubottu: whgich pakage is avialble for yahoo massenger on lucid
<Jaker> no the wine
<abhi_nav> anyone suggest link to create great eyecandy desktop on ubuntu?
<Win> lol
<abhi_nav> Win, right click on it
<Dr_Willis> chmod +x foo.exe    Win
<mei> RealBadApple: Hard to tell, but try this out: gconftool -s -t bool /desktop/gnome/peripherals/touchpad/touchpad_enabled true
<Dr_Willis> Win:  but IF its on a cd.. that wont work.
<Dr_Willis> Win:  which is a real annoying bug.
<wildbat> ubuntu don't give the option to suspend/sleep(it got hibernates thou) in the shutdown menu~ what should i do to enable it? 10.04, E6600, ASUS P5B
<darksifer> elo channel. i run the command "sudo e2fsck -f -y /dev/sdc1" on a sata hard disk of 500GB full after getting Stale NFS Handling. can someone tell me how much time will it take approximately. Terminal stil shows me this http://pastebin.com/rV99yyiG after 10 minutes. thanks
<RealBadApple> mei, I'll give that a try and be back in a minute
<Jaker> I am a Russian request of you can help someone put ...
<Win> Dr_Willis, thanks
<rohan> hey erm..when ever i create a new wireless connx..i get this error ** (nm-applet:12864): WARNING **: _nm_object_get_property: Error getting 'HwAddress' for /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/AccessPoint/16: (19) Method "Get" with signature "ss" on interface "org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties" doesn't exist
<rohan> jcan help?
<Dr_Willis> Win:  if its on a cd. you basically can use the command line 'wine /media/cdrom/whatever.exe  '
<abhi_nav> !ru | Jaker
<ubottu> Jaker: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<abhijain> ubottu: pakcge foryahoo massenger on lucid?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jaker> Thank you, I think you can help
<Dr_Willis> abhijain:  there are IM clients that can do yahoo.  but there is  no official 'by yahoo' client for linux any more
<xibalba> anyone know of a way i could log tcpdump data continually to a database like mysql. i know i can dump to a pcap file, but i'm afraid it will fill up, and i'm thinking about deploying it to a CF card so constant writing would be a no go
<Dr_Willis> !im | abhijain
<ubottu> abhijain: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<abhi_nav> if i remove bottom panel on my dektop where we see currently running program then wll i be able to bring it back? and after comeing back wll it show me the currently running aps?
<xibalba> Dr_Willis , I'm sure you got something up your sleave. Thanks a million man, i'm rocking xming like crazy right now.
<xibalba> wiresharking from my data center on my freebsd box
<Dr_Willis> abhi_nav:  you can read-applets to the panels.. or reset the panels.
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel | abhi_nav
<ubottu> abhi_nav: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Dr_Willis> xibalba:  yep. its a handy tool.
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis, ok
<Win> abhijain, here is my desktop candy you looking for something like that http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=1z1qq38&s=6
<abhijain> Dr_Willis: i know about pidgin empathy but i want yahoo massenger interface . pidgin not allow me add buddy option for yahoo
<xibalba> Dr_Willis , any ideas on dumping packet data back to a remote mysql host?
<Dr_Willis> xibalba:  theres also some ubuntu variants (anlinux? andlinux?) that run inside a virtual machine on windows. and use xming to display the gui. almost as good as  a real linux install.
<Dr_Willis> xibalba:  not really. never needed to do that.
<kroson> hi everyone
<Dr_Willis> abhijain:  i dont do yahoo. so no idea on what clients have what features.
<vu1kan> abhijain: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=833701 instructions on using YahElite through WINE
<kroson> do you think its safe to use ubuntu-backports repository?
<xibalba> is it easy to bridge 2 NICs in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Is there even anything in the backports repo in 10.04 yet?
<rohan> hey any help on this...when i create a new connection i get this error
<rohan> ** (nm-applet:12864): WARNING **: _nm_object_get_property: Error getting 'HwAddress' for /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/AccessPoint/16: (19) Method "Get" with signature "ss" on interface "org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties" doesn't exist
<Dr_Willis> !bridge
<xibalba> i found something
<RealBadApple> mei, that did not work
<xibalba> looks easy enough after an apt-get install
<xibalba> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BridgingNetworkInterfaces
<kroson> do you think its safe to use ubuntu-backports repository??
<xibalba> fudge, i found a good app for my needs but it only runs on linux. i washoping to use openbsd
<Dr_Willis> kroson:  i wouldent be too worried about using it.
<Dr_Willis> xibalba:  to acomplish what task?
<kroson> Dr_Willis: well i needed to use lucid-proposed to get my wireless finally working fine
<kroson> so i thought that backports could be good to
<xibalba> i want to log all pcap data from client locations for their VoIP traffic.
<kroson> whats your opinion?
<Dr_Willis> kroson:  proberly not a danger.
<xibalba> http://voipmonitor.org/index.html, check that out Dr_Willis
<kroson> Dr_Willis: you use it?
<Dr_Willis> xibalba:  hard core stuff that i never use. :)
<kroson> what packages do get updated in backports?
<Dr_Willis> kroson:  i have in the past. In mot even sure if theres muich in the lucid backports repos at this time
<Dr_Willis> kroson:  im not sure theres ANYTHINg in there yet.
<kroson> lol
<xibalba> ah, yeh i work at a voip company doing all this sip shit all day long. we use packetisland devices right now to capture a bunch of data for us, but i figured this could help too.
<kroson> but lucid-proposed made a huge effect (for good) on me
<kroson> well does backports get kernel or xorg updates?
<kroson> or only applications?
<Alcohol52> [kroson] there is backport fo wireless
<RealBadApple> anyone here know how to get a sony touchpad working? It's an alps touchpad on a sony vaio vpcee23fx with 10.04
<kroson> Alcohol52: thats what i installed
<kroson> but its in the main repo, you dont need lucid-backports for that
<mei> RealBadApple: What kernel are you running?
<RealBadApple> mei, 2.6.32-22
<wildbat> ubuntu don't give the option to suspend/sleep(it got hibernates thou) in the shutdown menu~ what should i do to enable it? 10.04, E6600, ASUS P5B
<kroson> Alcohol52: but the version that is in lucid-proposed made the difference, before i had connection drops ocasionally, now its much better
<sarp> hi
<mei> RealBadApple: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9329402&postcount=3 was the best I could find. So try updating the kernel to 2.6.34
<Pirate_Hunter> hi sarp
<sarp> i've a problem with ubuntu
<cntrational> How do you create a GParted LiveUSB?
<kroson> sarp: tell us xD
<rohan> hi
<mei> RealBadApple: That is regarding the scroll whell, of course, but it might help.
<Pirate_Hunter> hi rohan
 * Pirate_Hunter feels like a bot
<rohan> i have a prob..with the nm-applet
<sarp> how can i see my system configuration
<cntrational> Pirate_Hunter: we are all bots
<rohan> whenever i create a new wireless connection..i get this error ** (nm-applet:12864): WARNING **: _nm_object_get_property: Error getting 'HwAddress' for /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/AccessPoint/16: (19) Method "Get" with signature "ss" on interface "org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties" doesn't exist
<sarp> my mother board cpu chipset etc...
<Pirate_Hunter> cntrational, you might have a point there
<Win> this is what I get when I run the chmod +x
<abhi_nav> hypn0, done :)
<Win> Archive:  /home/wizard/.wine/dosdevices/c:/async23_pc/Amidio Sync 2.exe
<Win> [/home/wizard/.wine/dosdevices/c:/async23_pc/Amidio Sync 2.exe]
<Win>   End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<Win>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<Win>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<Pirate_Hunter> sarp,  what do you man by system configuration?
<FloodBot2> Win: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Alcohol52> [kroson] which drivers are you after? mine didn't work
<Win>   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<Win> zipinfo:  cannot find zipfile directory in one of /home/wizard/.wine/dosdevices/c:/async23_pc/Amidio Sync 2.exe or
<gryllida> hi, gksu -u user usr/local/firefox/firefox -P "nightly" -no-remote
<gryllida> what's wrong with this line?
<RealBadApple> mei, I am not sure if it matters but I am running the 64bit ubuntu
<sarp> my cpu,motherboard,sound ard etc
<vu1kan> !info hardinfo
<ubottu> hardinfo (source: hardinfo): Displays system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-1.1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 240 kB, installed size 684 kB
<mei> RealBadApple: Are you sure that it's not turned off through some hardware setting? For instance FN+F9?
<sarp> thx
<vu1kan> np
<Pirate_Hunter> sarp, there are a few command but lshw should do the job there is also lspci
<RealBadApple> mei, I don't have a hardware shut off in the form of a fn combo
<Pirate_Hunter> sarp,  lshw is more in-depth while lspci lets you identify components in your machine
<chowlala> hey
<delinquentme> can someone explain to me what this means: /usr/local/lib/site_ruby/1.8/rubygems/custom_require.rb:31: [BUG] rb_gc_mark(): unknown data type 0x0(0x7feb02685200) corrupted object
<chowlala> i've got a synaptics touchpad, but how do i get my multitouch to work?
<gryllida> hello?
<Jaker> tell my channel for communication??
<Pirate_Hunter> gryllida, bot really sure what you're trying to do but do you really need the -u with gksudo I dont see how trying to run firefox with a different user credential is needed and is that even possible, for the rest of that command I aint even sure
<Pirate_Hunter> !patience | gryllida
<ubottu> gryllida: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<mei> RealBadApple: Have you checked this out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingTouchpadDetection
<abhi_nav> Pirate_Hunter, you play pirates of carribean disney?
<Pirate_Hunter> abhi_nav, sssh don't give it away... :s
<abhi_nav> Pirate_Hunter, I dont understand
<Pirate_Hunter> gryllida, bot>not *
<Pirate_Hunter> abhi_nav, never mind, you got an ubuntu question?
<gryllida> Pirate_Hunter: I'm trying to update it, that's why
<abhi_nav> Pirate_Hunter, no just exclamaining about your nick. :)
<mei> RealBadApple: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/known-ubuntu-10-04lucid-lynx-issuesbugs-with-workarounds.html check number 5
<Pirate_Hunter> gryllida, you're trying to update firefox?
<gryllida> Pirate_Hunter: yeah, 3.6.6 is out this hour
<mei> RealBadApple: Not that you have the same problem, but similar.
<Pirate_Hunter> abhi_nav, i've had this nick before the movie came out *sigh* am I that old
<salserito> Hello world
<abhi_nav> Pirate_Hunter, ohhh.
<obscurant1st> i just installed x64 ubuntu 10.04, but GUI is not there, is it supposed to be liek that?
<obscurant1st> somebody pls tell me!
<sarp> can i play sims2 on my ubuntu with wine emulator
<Pirate_Hunter> gryllida, 3.6.6 has come out mine is still on 3.6.3 and I am happy also you are aware 3.6.6 will just offer a few changes nothing major
<abhi_nav> obscurant1st, you are using desktop edtition and not the server edition?
<obscurant1st> server edition
<vu1kan> sarp: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<mei> sarp: Seems like it has some problems.
<obscurant1st> abhi_nav, server edition
<abhi_nav> obscurant1st, it doesnt have gui by default. it is text only. if you want gui you can install it yourself
<abhi_nav> obscurant1st, ubuntu server edition dont have gui by default
<mei> sarp: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=2633&iTestingId=48674
<jpds> obscurant1st: Yes; that's how it's suppose to be.
<Win> can someone help with the error message I did do chmod +x then file name and tried to install it via wine never worked thanks
<Win> http://paste.ubuntu.com/455896/
<gryllida> Pirate_Hunter: hahahaha! 3.6.6 introduces oopp, ohno don't say I shouldn't update, our whole mozilla network was going rounds about it
<Pirate_Hunter> gryllida, http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ubuntuzilla/index.php?title=Main_Page check this page out I got it from here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=330386
<gryllida> Pirate_Hunter: but.. I have no idea how to update on linux.
<cntrational> gryllida: 2.6.4 introduces OOPP, actually
<aretrfre34> hi, help me
<aretrfre34> i'm from recovery mode
<gryllida> cntrational:no, 3.6.4.
<gryllida> cntrational: and I'm on 3.6.3 yet :<
<aretrfre34> if go normal mode no internet connection
<gryllida> cntrational: while 3.6.6 is out and I'm trying to update
<cntrational> gryllida: typoed
<obscurant1st> abhi_nav, how can i install it, i mean, which one whould i download, i hv to download it manually, as i cnt use apt-get as of now
<cntrational> gryllida: I meant 3.6.4 <.<
<Pirate_Hunter> gryllida, are you a web designer? Do you really need that feature?
<aretrfre34> i was followinf tutorial in ubuntuforums
<cntrational> obscurant1st: hm?
<abhi_nav> obscurant1st, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop. why cant you use apt-get now?
<cntrational> gryllida: i don't think it's in the repos yet
<aretrfre34> help
<gryllida> Pirate_Hunter: I'm a user of an os where I need to learn how to do gksu anyways.
<sarp> what is the best browser for ubuntu(fastest)
<Win> can anyone help with the error message I did a chmod +x then file name tried to install via wine and got this error
<aretrfre34> ubottu:help me
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Win> http://paste.ubuntu.com/455896/
<obscurant1st> abhi_nav, i dont hv a ethernet cable, so i hv to use Wifi for internet, i dont know how to connect to internet using wifi through terminal
<gryllida> cntrational: I'm just trying to run it as superuser, then hit help - check for updates, should work I think
<pygi> hey folks
<pygi> how can I get a list of all available versions of a package with apt?
<pygi> I am aware of apt-show-versions, but its external perl script that I'm not allowed to use
<cntrational> gryllida: you could always just add the ubuntu-mozilla-security ppa
<mei> pygi: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<abhi_nav> obscurant1st, i suggest that first you ask in #ubunut-server how to connect wifi. connect it and then install it. another way is do you have any ubuntu desktop edition cd?
<chowlala> hey, i followed the instructions on this site http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1479361&page=3
<gryllida> Pirate_Hunter: "sourceforge"? "ubuntuzilla"? no,I'm not going to install new apps for this right now
<pygi> mei, I need to use apt! :P
<bastid_raZor> pygi: apt-cache policy packagename
<sarp> an how can i change dns settings
<chowlala> to try to get multitouch working on my dell studio 14, but it's not working :(
<laeg> can i roll back a package version with synaptic/apt-get?
<pygi> bastid_raZor, what does policy do?
<chowlala> i have multitouch working on my windows boot
<gryllida> cntrational: no, gksu firefox basically, then check for updates
<chowlala> but not on linux, can anyone gimme a hand?
<Pirate_Hunter> gryllida, I'll let that slide take a look at that link it might get you 3.6.6 I am quite happy with what I got and why you would try to use gksudo for FF only god knows, I wouldn't advise it
<bastid_raZor> pygi: shows what packages are available and which repo they are in.
<gryllida> cntrational: no idea how to gksu though
<Benwa> Hi, what can i do when i get this : http://img4.glowfoto.com/images/2010/06/27-0658292178L.png It's a 700 Mo video who cut after 10 seconds. And it's not the first time this kind of thing happen.
<pygi> bastid_raZor, interesting, lemme try
<Benwa> is it a crypted file?
<obscurant1st> abhi_nav, i hv desktop edition but its of 32 bit edition, my srver is 64 bit
<gryllida> Pirate_Hunter: ? when I just help - check for updates, it says not enough permissions, this is why I'm trying
<abhi_nav> obscurant1st, ok
<Win> anyone help me with a wine problem ?
<gryllida> !winw
<gryllida> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<abhi_nav> obscurant1st, you see in #ubuntu-server if anyone can help connect wifi
<gryllida> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<obscurant1st> abhi_nav, ok
<atcho> !ledger
<RealBadApple> mei, thanks for your help but nothing is working so far!
<laeg> can i roll back a package version with synaptic/apt-get?
<chowlala> !multitouch
<chowlala> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<chowlala> !synaptics
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<laeg> Win: try #winehq or the forums on winehq.org
<atcho> !emacs
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<RealBadApple> laeg, you can pin a version in synaptic
<laeg> chowlala: are you saying it can be done?
<Pirate_Hunter> gryllida, if you want to check for updates its sudo apt-get update than sudo apt-get upgrade gksduo is for soemthing completely different or you can use gksudo synaptic
<laeg> RealBadApple: sweet, i'd just like it as a temporary measure until the bug is fixed from a rc
<Pirate_Hunter> !gksudo | gryllida
<ubottu> gryllida: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Muelli> laeg: what exactly do you want to do? You can do apt-get install -t $suite package, or apt-get install package=version. you get the version from apt-cache policy package.
<aretrfre34> no help
<laeg> Muelli: i'd like to roll back wine1.2-rc5 to rc4, rc3 or possibly rc2
<chowlala> laeg: yes
<laeg> chowlala: ty
<delinquentme> is it safe to assume that legacy versions of ubuntu are more stable than those that have been recently released??
<gryllida> Pirate_Hunter: I already used sudo once for it (it didn't launch though), should I reboot asap?
<Muelli> laeg: does the desired version show up in apt-cache policy wine? If so, use that to apt-get install wine=1.2-rc3 or so..
<delinquentme> im running lynx and shit just B R E A K S
<chowlala> laeg: if your touchpad has multitouch on windows, it's just a matter of configuring drivers to work on linux
<gryllida> delinquentme: I have lynx here in terminal, things work as expected
<laeg> chowlala: no friend, i'm talking about synaptic package manager...
<Win> http://paste.ubuntu.com/455896/ can someone help ?
<delinquentme> gryllida, what browser du use?
<delinquentme> im runnign chromium and its wonky
<gryllida> delinquentme: mainly firefox
<gryllida> delinquentme: alsow3m, lynx, links2
<delinquentme> ... annnd have you done any RoR development?
<Pirate_Hunter> gryllida, ok I think I need to stop and understand what you're actually trying to do, you said you wanted to update firefox, I have no clue how you're going to do that with the command gksudo -u... so explain to me again what exactly you want to do, what is it you hope to achieve and tell me what tutorial your using
<laeg> Muelli: i'm unfamiliar with the apt-cache policy wine, if you mean does it display when entering apt-cache policy wine into term, then no it does not
<Muelli> Win: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=executable+bit
<delinquentme> or perhaps used Rspec or Git?
<gryllida> Pirate_Hunter: I'm trying to run firefox as root after it told me 'not enough permissions' when I hit help -check for updates
<Muelli> laeg: hm. could you paste the output of apt-cache policy wine? :-) using dpaste.com or so.
<abhi_nav> hi abhinav
<Muelli> laeg: also, how did you install the 1.2-rc5?
<gryllida> hi abhi_nav
<Win> Muelli, did you not think I googled this before I asked
<abhi_nav> gryllida, ??
<Muelli> Win: apparently not. Your question does not indicate that at all.
<laeg> Muelli: http://pastebin.com/iQhWcutA - through automatic updates, i added the wine repo previously
<gryllida> !google > Muelli
<ubottu> Muelli, please see my private message
<laeg> Muelli: if relevant i've only just upgraded to 10.04, and there were some 'cleanups' done
<Win> Muelli, I did lol and I can find nothing I did the chmod +x file name right click on file then open with wine I get the error
<laeg> obsolete software removed etc
<Pirate_Hunter> gryllida, not sure which type of FF your running I have just tried to check that option on my browser and couldn't find it and you havent read the link(s) I sent you, you dont have to download the apps from their but it may give you the latest firefox by replacing your current one
<Muelli> laeg: hm. Is downgraing to  wine-1.1.42-0ubuntu4 good enough for you? If so, do a apt-get install wine=1.1.42-0ubuntu4 If not, try to find a .deb of your desired version :-\
<gryllida> Pirate_Hunter: ok, I can add, I'm not using firefox from the repo, I've installed it manually from firefox website
<Muelli> *downgrading even
<marcin> hej
<gryllida> Pirate_Hunter: and it does have help - check for updates feature, which says 'not enough permissions'
<gryllida> Pirate_Hunter: I'm tired of trying to solve it today, back in 8 hours, will read on gksu too
<Pirate_Hunter> gryllida, please state that when asking for help and if you really want to run FF as root gksudo will do with you belong to the amdin group
<Pirate_Hunter> gryllida, ok no problem
<gryllida> Pirate_Hunter: yes I am in sudoers
<gryllida> Pirate_Hunter: yes I want to run it as root
<JNGodbout> hello i have a Pesky Package which cannot be removed, and I can't install anything else while it exists. The package is bnetd
<gryllida> Pirate_Hunter: and yes I don't know how
<gryllida> Pirate_Hunter: "gksu -u user usr/local/firefox/firefox -P "nightly" -no-remote"  -what's wrong with this line?
<JNGodbout> And I get this error: grep: /etc/bnetd/bnetd.conf: No such file or directory
<JNGodbout> Please help 감사해
<Pirate_Hunter> gryllida, I would have expected the extracted tar file to have a README explaining about upgrade options im downloading it now to see what is says
<Muelli> JNGodbout: what are you trying to do? Can you paste full shell output?
<JNGodbout> Muelli: Sure
<laeg> Muelli: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/198720 - 1.2~rc4-0ubuntu1 is listed there but only rc5 available to download :(
<Muelli> JNGodbout: using dpaste.com or so
<gryllida> Pirate_Hunter: 22:18pm here.. hope you will be on in 8 hours, I'll come here then
<Muelli> laeg: you might have an appropriate .deb in /var/cache/apt/archives.
<JNGodbout> Muelli: http://dpaste.com/211970/
<JNGodbout> Muelli: I have tried removing it several ways, until, in my anger, I deleted /etc/bnetd
<JNGodbout> Muelli: So the error is slightly different to what it was before
<Muelli> JNGodbout: looks like a bug to me :-) I'd file it... Will you? Try apt-get install --reinstall bnetd; apt-get purge bnetd.
<JNGodbout> Muelli: It does look that indeed. Someone else on the internet had an identical problem with bnetd, and they solved it by getting the latest bnetd .deb and installing that. However, that did not work for me
<Muelli> JNGodbout: Try apt-get install --reinstall bnetd; apt-get purge bnetd.
<JNGodbout> Muelli: Same errors
<slow-motion> hi
<JNGodbout> Muelli: Where can I file this to? And is there some crazy, dangerous, risky way that I can kill this package?
<Muelli> JNGodbout: hm. weird. Then I'd just do mkdir /etc/bnetd; touch /etc/bnetd.conf; apt-get purge bnetd :-)
<laeg> Muelli: wine1.2_1.2~rc4-0ubuntu1~karmicppa1_i386.deb found but it was before my updade to lucid so to google..
<Muelli> JNGodbout: let's try a sane way first ;-) To file a bug, do "ubuntu-bug bnetd".
<JNGodbout> Muelli: The problems were around before I deleted /etc/bnetd though
<Muelli> laeg: you might be able to dpkg -i /path/to/debfile it.
<Pirate_Hunter> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<JNGodbout> Muelli: Is it still worth filing a bug now that the error code is different because I got rid of /etc/bnetd?
<Muelli> JNGodbout: I'd say so.
<laeg> Muelli: or just open wine1.2_1.2~rc4-0ubuntu1~karmicppa1_i386.deb from firefox with gdebi? also, should i sudo apt-get remove wine first and backup my .wine dir?
<laeg> not karmic, lucid even - i have it found online.
<Muelli> laeg: eh. yeah. good suggestions. They shouldn't do harm after all. So yeah, go ahead :-)
<laeg> Muelli: okay - and that's the version pinned because it's no longer installed in synaptic?
<aurilliance> I'm about to run this command from ~, is this safe? rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<pimpman> sup. I just apt-get install oidentd on my fresh ubuntu server, then insstalled irssi, and i try connect to a server but the username still gives me a ~ in the host. Any idea why or what i need to do to fix it?
<Muelli> aurilliance: no. Not unless gconfd is running.
<Muelli> laeg: ah. what? Sorry, I don't follow you. You can see the versions installed and available with apt-cache policy
<rohan> Hi
<rohan> Hi i have a problem with the network manager
<JNGodbout> Muelli: So I guess the next step is to reinstall?
<Muelli> JNGodbout: have you tried mkdir /etc/bnetd; touch /etc/bnetd.conf; apt-get purge bnetd ?
<JNGodbout> Yep
<Muelli> JNGodbout: and? what's the output? success?
<JNGodbout> Ah, that's interesting: Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<JNGodbout>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<laeg> Muelli: i just mean synaptic/apt-get won't upgrade my rc4 to rc5 because i've removed rc5? installing with gdebi is separate from apt-get and doesn't qualify the software for autoupdates?
<JNGodbout> hehehe
<Esine> Hey. Pulseaudio is causing latency for me. Is there a way to temporarily disable it? This is 10.04.
<JNGodbout> This package has been fucked over by a horse-donkey
<JNGodbout> a thousand times
<Pirate_Hunter> rohan, what is your problem nm?
<fAn> hi '
<oCean_> JNGodbout: watch the language please
<fAn> everyone here from the us?
<fAn> US*?
<Voldenet> Ok, how do i pass spaces to bash scripts
<h4f> where can I find repositories for gbrainy ?
<oCean_> fAn: this is ubuntu technical support channel, for social chat join #ubuntu-offtopic
<VCoolio> Voldenet: either put a backslash in front or quote the whole sequence
<Pirate_Hunter> Voldenet, use \ to escape or ""
<rohan> hey..whenever i create a new wireless connection..it goes kaput..it connects, disconnects, connects, disconnects..and so on and after some time the icon dissapears from the panel..then i have to start it manually by using gksu nm-applet command
<bastid_raZor> !info gbrainy | h4f
<ubottu> h4f: gbrainy (source: gbrainy): brain teaser game and trainer to have fun and to keep your brain trained. In component main, is optional. Version 1.41-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 286 kB, installed size 3084 kB
<VCoolio> Voldenet: here\ space or "here space"
<rohan> but still then also i cant create new wireless connection
<Muelli> laeg: hm. the next apt-get upgrade will probably upgrade to rc5. You can manually pin rc4, but don't ask me how to do it. It's easy enough though.
<pimpman> anyone?
<Voldenet> VCoolio, i tried
<Pirate_Hunter> !wireless | rohan
<ubottu> rohan: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fAn> LOL ok, thanks ocean
<Voldenet> mount.cifs \\\\$ip\\$(echo $arg1 | sed 's/ /\\ /g') $mountfolder -o pass=none;
<Voldenet> does not work for me
<Voldenet> when folder got spaces
<Voldenet> i got an error, that "\" is not supported mount.cifs argument
<bastid_raZor> rohan: you shouldn't be running nm-applet as root.
<rohan> i know but it wont start if i run it otherwise
<rohan> for it to work perfectly i have to delete the newly created wireless connection
<rohan> i want to connect my phone via ad hoc to my laptop
<h4f> bastid_raZor: thanks but there is nothing said about extensions and repos
<Pirate_Hunter> rohan, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc not sure if it will help you but good luck or wait a while someone with more experience with your problem might show up
<VCoolio> Voldenet: what if you do "$arg1" or "\\\\$ip\\$arg"
<rohan> Pirate_Hunter : that didnt help much
<rohan> but thanks a lot! anyways
<bastid_raZor> h4f: you didn't ask about exentions. you asked how to find a package information.
<bastid_raZor> h4f: firefox extensions come from mozilla and are found in your browser. not in a repository.
<bastid_raZor> h4f: or.. gbrainy.. that is.. sorry confused you with another.
<bastid_raZor> h4f: grainy is available in the repo's. as ubottu stated.
<emergion> How could I run PHP 5.2x on Lucid?
<Voldenet> VCoolio, "\\\\$ip\\$arg" results in "mount: invaild share, rtfm"
<Voldenet> emergion, it depends on what server are you using
<Voldenet> nginx is using php in fast-cgi
<emergion> Apache
<Voldenet> ah, want using module or cgi?
<Voldenet> cgi: after installing php5-cgi edit your /etc/Apache2/httpd.conf
<Voldenet> or wherever is that httpd
<emergion> Voldenet, Oh good idea I was about to start messing with my sources list and thought that would be a very bad idea
<emergion> Voldenet, Ah that package is 5.3.2?
<pimpman> abnyone able to guide me to why my server is still showint ~ in hosts when oidentd is installed?
<Voldenet> Sth like that
<VCoolio> Voldenet: rtfm, that's not very kind, but I don't know what else you could do
<Pirate_Hunter> pimpman, what do you expect it to show?
<pimpman> if i isntall ident i expect it not to show the ! in hostname
<Voldenet> VCoolio, which one? :|
<Voldenet> i tried man bash and man mount.cifs
<VCoolio> Voldenet: remove the spaces from the shared folders, I think that's easiest
<Voldenet> That shares are not mine.
<Voldenet> I would never use cifs to share anything
<scorp7> visit this site and see who will bee NEW WORLD CHAMPION IN SOUTH AFRICA http://scorpijon.bloger.hr
<vu1kan> !ot | scorp7
<ubottu> scorp7: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Pirate_Hunter> scorp7,  take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<scorp7> visit this site and see who will bee NEW WORLD CHAMPION IN SOUTH AFRICA http://scorpijon.bloger.hr
<vu1kan> scorp, please don't advertise in this channel
<Pirate_Hunter> pimpman, what are you trying to do I have no clue, have never used oident... and don't know what it does, cna you explain
<pimpman> You install 'oidentd' which basically makes users who log on irc, to NOT have the ~ in their hostname. EG: ~Pirate_Hu@
<pimpman> if u have oidentd installed uyou would log in with: Pirate_Hu@ not ~Pirate_Hu@
<michmich> hey i have a problem
<laeg> Muelli: i just forced the different version via synaptic, there's a force version under the package menu. strangley it only seems to let be backdate to the versions since upgrading to 10.04 today, which does make sense because the karma versions aren't intended for lucid but it would be nice if it gave the option to download previous versions for lucid also
<laeg> Muelli: ty for your help, i have learned some
<laeg> :)
<michmich> does anyone can tell me what this mean
<michmich> strcmp("\200\207\206\205\351", "\207\327\225\327\217\322\207\327\227\212\323\215\200\323\207\320\351")
<michmich> i mean the "\200" etc..
<michmich> i know they are chars
<michmich> but i can't understand the link between this and the ascii table or anything :(
<tomlikeslinux> isn't that how to call up ascii characters
<michmich> ha
<michmich> tell me more
<michmich> i guessed that \351 stands for "\n"
<michmich> coz it ends the 2 strings
<michmich> i know all the chars from the 1st arg
<michmich> and i would decode the 2nd arg :D
<Pirate_Hunter> pimpman, I have never even noticed that on irssi one sec let me check on my server
<michmich> ps : made with ltrace
<wise_cry1t> michmich: http://www.easycalculation.com/ascii-hex.php << this is an online calculatio and converter
<michmich> wise_cry1t can i pv you ?
<tomlikeslinux> would it be ascii or unicode?
<Pirate_Hunter> pimpman, just out of curiosity why is that so important to you?
<wise_cry1t> michmich: no sorry
<Guest_606> hi there
<pimpman> Pirate_Hunter: efnet has issues with connections without identd
<michmich> wise_cry1t i just wanted to say that, in my prob, i can't understand between \200 and chars
<platius> michmich;  looks like octel
<oCean_> michmich: do you have a technical ubuntu issue?
<Guest_606> i want to change my nick
<Dr_Willis> Guest_606:  /nick Nickhere
<michmich> platius looks like, but (200)8 = (80)hex
<IlluminaX> can a usb flash drive work well as a "primary hard drive"?  This is for a LOW END system that won't need much "HD" space.  I was mainly wondering if there is a limit to read/write or if I will damage the chip doing so.
<michmich> and (80)hex isn't a char :S
<Pirate_Hunter> pimpman, man no clue, just did a quick search and didnt get much try checking the man pages and reading how to setup identd
<pimpman> just apt-get install oidentd
<pimpman> nothgin else
<pimpman> http://pastebin.com/fXcQE9vm
<pimpman> use that for /etc/oidentd.conf
<pimpman> also oidentd doesnt allow users to change their login ident on irc
<Dr_Willis> Identd  is old skool. :) I rember messing with it years and years ago.
<CQ> hello, I have a sound problem... I'm going through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting right now, alsa details are at http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=94531794bae838adbd8dc85c6391a1a4b9cd6adb and the error I see is at http://pastebin.com/c876whDn ... can someone please help?
<epanortho> How do I run a command on all (e.g.) .jpg files in a directory?
<Dr_Willis> I even recall a perl script that was a identd server was about 6 lines.
<Dr_Willis> epanortho:  what do you mean by 'run' a jpg?
<temik> Can someone suggest a GTD system for Linux which focuses on complex projects (materials lists, places etc.)?
<kickingintender> i think he meant search
<Dr_Willis> temik:  ive seen TiddlyWiki used for a GTD system. but never used it that way.
<pakair> epanortho, man mogrify
<CQ> epanortho: google for shell scripting, as in bash for loops etc.
<RealBadApple> can anyone help with getting the touchpad of my new sony vaio vpcee23fx working? I have never encountered the touchpad not working at all, so, I am lost in a sea of 100 tab session in firefox with nothing learned but that the alps touchpad does not seem to be supported very well!
<temik> Dr_Willis: Thanks, but I'm looking for something that is more desktop-oriented...
<oCean_> CQ: please don't tell people to "go google"
<oCean_> epanortho: can you elaborate a bit more on what you need?
<Dr_Willis> temik:  im not even sure what that 'means' :)   There was some tools mentioned at the webupd8.org site i recall. but i dident pay much attention to them. Just saw them in their feeds.
<epanortho> Dr_Willis: I don't; I meant running a command, e.g. tesseract, on every .jpg file in a directory.
<Dr_Willis> epanortho:  'find' can be used for that and a bit of shell knowledge.
<temik> Dr_Willis: I'm looking for something like "things" for mac.
<robert> what is the command to find job id
<CQ> oCean_: I'l phrase it differently next time, as in "you might want to look into bash for loops" ...
<CQ> epanortho: read http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html#ss7.1
<Dr_Willis> temik:  means nothing to me. So cant really advise much more.  Other then to suggest check that webupd8 site and perhaps lifehacker web site for what they reccomend.
<iflema> epanortho *.jpg
<Dr_Willis> epanortho:  tyesseract *.jpg dont work eh?
<temik> Dr_Willis: Thanks! I'll look it up :)
<Dr_Willis> Im trying to rember who was trying to play Starcraft earlier today in wine.. Its working fine for me in wine. :)
<Dr_Willis> I finally found my cd.
<IdleOne> confusedlinux it was Dr_Willis
<vaul> People, how do I make a screenshot of gdm login windows without using virtual machine? Is this possible at all?
<Dr_Willis> IdleOne:  ANd such a good nickname it was for him. :)
<epanortho> iflema: It's a bit more complicated: "tesseract §1.tif §1 -l deu" (§1 is also the name of the "output file"
<oCean_> epanortho: see here simple example http://paste.ubuntu.com/455918/
<Esine> Dr_Willis: yeah SC works very well in wine. Notice there is an official patch from blizzard that removes the CD requirement (and need for a no-cd crack)
<Dr_Willis> vaul:  it is possible to make applictions run on the gdm desktop.   you could run a terminal, then launch some screeshot apps from it.
<RealBadApple> I never thought I would say this since my switched to linux about 6 years ago, but, thank GOD I left Windows on this machine! At least it knows how to use the touchpad! I am finally fed up with crap not working!
<Dr_Willis> vaul:  or as root, you might be able to force an app to run on  the gdm desktop/screen.
<Esine> vaul: or ssh in and DISPLAY=:0.0 import -window root gdm_screenshot.png
<Esine> or just ctrl-alt-f1
<epanortho> oCean_: Thanks!
<AceKing> I started up my laptop this morning and couldn't get on the internet. I clicked on the connection and the only thing that's there is "Network Disabled". It's grayed out so I can't even click on it. Can someone help me to fix this?
<vu1kan> AceKing can you right-click on your network monitor?
<AdminX> To install the ATI drivers on BT4 is the command apt-get install fglrx ?
<oCean_> epanortho: most welcome :)
<AdminX> To install the ATI drivers is the command apt-get install fglrx ?
<bastid_raZor> AdminX: you should ask in #backtrack-lunux
<bastid_raZor> #backtrack-linux rather
<pakair> AceKing, check /var/log/dmesg for errors
<AceKing> vulkan, Thank you that worked. It must be the pain killers
<abhi_nav> please suggest me useful docking aps. Docky is not useful. (I am not crossposting)
<vu1kan> np...most of the issues i can solve are facepalm moments
<AceKing> pakair, thanks, it was a dumb mistake on my part
<pakair> AceKing, np, glad you got it working.
<soreau> AdminX: What model gpu do you have?
<AceKing> pakair, thanks, me too!!
<AdminX> bastid_raZor: I am on there as well, but since BT4 is ubuntu is based I thought I would ask.
<airtonix> soreau, AdminX backtrack is not supported here
<soreau> airtonix: I dont care, just wanted to tell him if his card is supported at all by the proprietary driver
<AdminX> soreau: HP DV7 laptop with ATI radeon card
<airtonix> soreau, i dont care
<soreau> airtonix: Obviously you do or you wouldnt have told the bt is unsupported here
<airtonix> soreau, no really.  i don't
<soreau> AdminX: The doesnt tell what model gpu you have. Try lspci|grep VGA
<abhi_nav> hope someone take could have taken this much effort to address my question. :(  rather than takling who cares about what and who not
<soreau> abhi_nav: No one cares about your question just the same
<vu1kan> abhi_nav check out rocketdock
<abhi_nav> vu1kan, ok
<airtonix> vu1kan, ...
<airtonix> abhi_nav, if docky is not useful to you then none of them will be
<AdminX> soreau HD 4650
<abhi_nav> airtonix, docky dont have option. i cant edit remove aps from it i cant set its position etc
<soreau> AdminX: It is supported by the open radeon driver which should be installed and working already
<airtonix> abhi_nav, by the way. rocketdock is windows only.
<abhi_nav> airtonix, :(
<airtonix> abhi_nav, of course you can move icons around on the dock, and+or move the dock to a part of the screen.
<soreau> AdminX: If you want to try fglrx, use jockey to install it (and remove it, after you realize its crap)
<abhi_nav> airtonix, i cant
<abhi_nav> vu1kan, you fooled me
<airtonix> soreau, and that any problems will be unsupported because you're not using straight ubuntu.
<soreau> airtonix: Im not asking for support genius
<AdminX> soreau: LOL, thanks I will give jockey a try.
<airtonix> abhi_nav, you haven't tried hard enough. open the settings config and click on the dock then drag it.
<airtonix> soreau, ragemoar
<vu1kan> abhi_nav sorry, didn't realize it's win only; i was using on my flashdrive a couple of years ago, and recalled it was rather nice for what i wanted
<abhi_nav> airtonix, also main problem is that it doenst goes behind all windows. so my all windows sit on above it (not top of it)
<airtonix> vu1kan, to be honest its really not that great. it doesn't allow you to program your own plugins in python or mono for one thing.
<abhi_nav> vu1kan, ok
<airtonix> abhi_nav, then you need to check your compiz settings to ensure that the window rules prevent that
<abhi_nav> airtonix, ok
<chowlala> can someone help me get my syanaptics touchpad multitouch to work? =(
<chowlala> the touchpad is working but the multitouch isn't
<airtonix> abhi_nav, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/04/best-ubuntu-docks-vote.html
<abhi_nav> airtonix, thanks
<chowlala> airtonix: nice
<chowlala> airtonix: was on cairo for a while, but was a little too complicated for my taste heh
<airtonix> abhi_nav, im not sure if its listed there but you might like talika.
<abhi_nav> airtonix, ok. i search it
<Maletor> I'm on Ubuntu 10.4 on my MacBook. When I run 'speakertest -c6' everything works except for LFE. In alsamixer. Everything appears turned up. What's going on? How do I fix this? I've googled and run into a dead end. Please help!
<clclclc> is there a remote desktop viewer for GNOME that you can use in windows?
<ae86-drifter> is there any way possible to remote dektop from windows to a KDE or GNOME session?
<nonix4> clclclc: dunno about gnome in particular, but vnc ought to be cross-platform.
<Win> hello all when I try to install a program via wine I get the error
<Win> install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executable
<mei> Win: Which application?
<IdleOne> Win: #winehq
<ae86-drifter> Win u probs need to install net framework
<Win> from windows and install via wine
<ae86-drifter> not sure, ask in #winehq
<slacker-> I'm upgrading grub to grub2 and the installer is asking me which devices it should automatically run. i'm running / on a raid1 (sda and sdb), do I select both sda and sdb in this dialog? md0 isn't an option
<Dr_Willis> ae86-drifter:  vnc has widnows clients that can view the gnome remote desktop
<Guest41125> help
<airtonix> ae86-drifter, xming
<Guest41125> quit
<Guest41125> quit
<Guest41125> exit
<ae86-drifter> airtonix, thank you
<slacker-> try a leading /
<slacker-> :)
<vodll> hi, does anyone know how to turn off pidgin alerts in ubuntu 10.4? it's driving me crazy telling me when each one of my 500+ contacts comes online
<Hesay1st> (￣ε(#￣)
<ae86-drifter> vodll, did you try looking in pidgin's configuration?>
<vodll> ae86-drifter yes
<ae86-drifter> vodll sorry i don't use pidgin
<vodll> ae86-drifter what do you use?
<ae86-drifter> aMSN
<vodll> ae86-drifter does it work for yahoo?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. Now qwhy would copying files to a usb flash drive. drop down to 600KB/Sec when it was 8+MB/sec earlier
<vodll> Dr_Willis it happens to me all the time too
<ae86-drifter> dont think so
<vu1kan> vodll: you could try turning off the Libnotify Popups plugin
<ae86-drifter> aussies dont use yahoo
<vodll> vu1kan excuse my ignorance, where's that?:)
<vodll> vu1kan found it
<vodll> vu1kan many thanks, it was driving me mad :)
<vu1kan> vodll i also use the Join/Part Hiding plugin...cuts down on the clutter in irc
<vodll> vu1kan do you use pidgin for irc?
<vu1kan> vodll yep, that's what i'm using now
<slacker-> nobody on grub2 and / on raid?
<Dr_Willis> slacker-:  i would carefully check the grub2 wiki page and forums..
<vodll> vu1kan can you use irc and yahoo at the same time?
<vu1kan> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<vu1kan> vodll yep
<Dr_Willis> slacker-:  or just bravely install it everywhere.. and hope it works :)
<ae86-drifter> vodll yeah i used to use pidgin, then i switched to xchat/amsn
<ae86-drifter> pidgin has some pretty cool plugins
<vu1kan> vodll i'm actually in a yahoo room right now
<matt__> im about to upgrade to 10.04 lts from 8.04ts
<vu1kan> + getting im's from ppl
<ae86-drifter> matt__ u should probs do a clean install
<vodll> vu1kan how do you join yahoo rooms?
<slacker-> matt: good luck
<ikonia> ae86-drifter: why should he do a clean install ?
<ikonia> ae86-drifter: there is a perfectly stable upgrade path
<Dr_Willis> Every time ive been in a Yahoo Room. the bots outnuimbered the real people 10 to 1
<cntrational> Dr_Willis: you are smarterbot
<ae86-drifter> ikonia, sure well on two occasions it failed for me and both occasions i had to clean install over again
<vu1kan> vodll click buddies>join a chat and select Yahoo from the drop down list, either type the room name or click 'room list'
<ikonia> ae86-drifter: ok - so you're personal experiences have not worked out, so please don't say "do a clean install" as the upgrade works for thousands of people
<ae86-drifter> ubuntu upgrades it is not very robust in my opinion
<slow-motion> bbl
<Dr_Willis> ive found upgrades in most OS's to not be very robust.
<vodll> vu1kan thanks:) one more, i created an irc account, now how do i paralell connect them? [i'm using xchat right now for irc]
<ikonia> ae86-drifter: thousands of people would disagree, it can have problems if you are not %100 in line with requirements
<ae86-drifter> should probably ==> "do a clean install"... thats not what i said ikonia
<vu1kan> vodll not sure i understand what you mean
<ae86-drifter> i am just sharing my experience to benefit others
<ikonia> ae86-drifter: that's exactly what you said
<bastid_raZor> vodll: ask in #freenode ..they have all the answers
<vodll> vu1kan how do you connect to irc with pidgin? i created the irc account and then?
<ikonia> ae86-drifter: no - you are not saying "I've had 2 failures" you're saying you'd be better off doing a clean install as fact, based on you having to experiences
<ae86-drifter> i said probably
<slacker-> ahh.. If a RAID partitioning scheme is used during installation the grub boot loader will only be installed on the first hard drive instead of all the drives. Booting the system if the first drive has failed will not work. As a workaround users can manually install grub to each disk in the array using the grub-install command
<ikonia> ae86-drifter: probably doesn't make it any better
<vu1kan> vodll...oh...same as the procedure for joining a yahoo room
<ae86-drifter> in your eyes
<slacker-> so they actually recommend installing it on both drives
<ae86-drifter> ur a dick
<IdleOne> !language | ae86-drifter
<ubottu> ae86-drifter: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Iraqi> Hello
<slacker-> I thought that would upset the raid
<inpxfx> LINUX .. making porn complicated since 19??
<inpxfx> its true
<loopidity> I put a live ubuntu disk in the laptop, and it looked like it did load ubuntu, but half an hour gone and only black screen
<Iraqi> How can install file .tar.zag without internet??
<ikonia> inpxfx: that topic is nothing to do with ubuntu - please drop it
<vodll> vu1kan what do you input in username/password on an irc connection? [really silly question I know]
<loopidity> never seen this happen with ubuntu
<IdleOne> !ot | inpxfx
<ubottu> inpxfx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<loopidity> how to load it now?
<ikonia> inpxfx: untar it and check the README and INSTALL files
<Pirate_Hunter> hey ikonia been a while, how you ding?
<inpxfx> huh
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: all good, I'm in #ubuntu-offtopic if you wanted to chat
<vu1kan> vodll username would be your nick, and you can ignore the password unless you set one up with nickserve...either way nickserve will bug you about /identify
<bastid_raZor> Iraqi: do what ikonia said to inpxfx
<Dr_Willis> loopidity:  whats your video card?
<ikonia> bastid_raZor: ahh, well spotted, thank you
<loopidity> Dr_Willis to be frank i dont yet know
<inpxfx> if ubuntu is loading and never starts up off the live cd theres a good chance its corrupt / video card old / u need to do a cold boot
<matt__> ok ill start agin :S
<loopidity> Dr_Willis I got this computer off an old lady who asked me PLEASE put ubuntu on it
<jammin79> hi all
<inpxfx> that happend to me a few times with an old laptop
<loopidity> and then I try to boot off the live cd...
<bastid_raZor> ikonia: its the simple things in life :)
<matt__> think i jus caught someone suggesting clean install rather than upgrade
<loopidity> its an old laptop though, looks like german laptop
<ae86-drifter> ikonia, do you think the upgrade is fairly robust? what could possibly cause it to go wrong? I am sick of every time a new release comes out it fails for me, and i need to clean install again.
<IdleOne> loopidity: lspci | grep VGA
<jammin79> I don't have apt installed in my ubuntu server
<bastid_raZor> jammin79: doesn't sound like its an ubuntu server then.
<loopidity> IdleOne There is no way I get ubuntu boot up(or atleast see) and I can only log into xp
<jammin79> yea cause I crap guy did remove it
<loopidity> its all dark
<vodll> vu1kan hm weird...must be doing something wrong since nothing happens once I click save and I don't get an option to join anything
<inpxfx> ubuntu without internet access = soda coaster
<matt__> so im about to upgrade from 8.04 server to 10.04
<loopidity> ctrl alt F1 wouldnt work also
<jammin79> I am just on the machine and it's quite crazy this
<Iraqi> Please?
<Iraqi> Install file .tar.gz downloaded before like wammu 0.3 without internet?
<IdleOne> loopidity: ahh well you can check in Hardware configuration of XP. ##windows for more help with that
<ikonia> Iraqi: untar the file and read the README and INSTALL files
<inpxfx> imjust here for the females
<jammin79> bastid_raZor: is there a way to get the apt back?
<ikonia> inpxfx: stop with that sort of topic -you won't be told again
<loopidity> ok, Idleone let me boot up xp, it takes ages.....
<IdleOne> Please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines inpxfx
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia, im currently multi-tasking but will be popping here often I rarely go to offtopic
<inpxfx> sure apt-get install apt-get
<matt__> and it says i MAY have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and change the default boot kernel to the newly installed 10.04 kernel.
<Gwar> inpxfx, I think there is a problem with that line
<jammin79> inpxfx: ..... no such file or directory
<abhi_nav> just for all your info i found this regarding docs: http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/05/08/the-best-and-worst-docks-for-ubuntu/
<inpxfx> why is ikonia being mean to me :(
<ikonia> abhi_nav: no-one was asking about it - so don't post it
<abhi_nav> ikonia, we were discussing about it
<jammin79> i have to install back apt...
<inpxfx> oh i though~_~
<Iraqi> sorry, bad net
<ae86-drifter> matt__ you will be lucky if that is the only other thing you have to do
<matt__> will the info for 10.04 allready be in menu.lst?
<inpxfx> jammin it  might be on the live cd
<Iraqi> ikon can tell me step by step to install.. please?
<ikonia> abhi_nav: who was, I don't see anyone discussing docks
<jammin79> eheh but the server is quite away ...like 2000 miiles
<ikonia> jammin79: can you post the output of "uname -a" please
<loopidity> IdleOne and when i run wubi on xp , why does it show everything in German, cant that be changed to english
<ikonia> jammin79: from your server
<ae86-drifter> matt__, create a backup image of your hard disk first
<bastid_raZor> jammin79: what does lsb_release -a   tell you?
<abhi_nav> ikonia, vu1kan and airtronix
<abhi_nav> ikonia, some time ago
<matt__> ok any suggestions whta to use
<IdleOne> !locales > loopidity
<ubottu> loopidity, please see my private message
<jammin79> Linux www.bizdev-strategy.it 2.6.24-27-server #1 SMP Wed Jan 27 23:39:33 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jammin79> Linux www.--------  2.6.24-27-server #1 SMP Wed Jan 27 23:39:33 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<inpxfx> im lookin jammin79
<FloodBot2> jammin79: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ae86-drifter> clonezilla
<Iraqi> Can any one help me to how install any file .tar.zg ?
<jammin79> ok flood sorry about it
<bastid_raZor> jammin79:  lsb_release -i ..rather
<abhi_nav> Iran, this is compressed. unzip it first
<ikonia> Iraqi: did you read what I told you to do ?
<IdleOne> Iraqi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<jammin79> Ubuntu
<ikonia> jammin79: please post the output of "uname -a" from your server
<Iraqi> ikonia: Sorry, my internet is bad so i miss your message... Can repty it if you can and thank you..
<ikonia> Iraqi: untar the file and read the README and INSTALL files
<inpxfx> -xvgf 'filename.tar.gz
<inpxfx> tar -xvgf 'filename.tar.gz
<Iraqi> ikonia and inpxfx Thank and wait..
<jammin79> http://paste.ubuntu.com/455952/
<SlidingHorn> jammin79, a cool little tool you can use to prevent flooding:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit    (then when someone tells you to post your outputs...)   uname -r | pastebinit
<inpxfx> if its corrupt itll give u errors
<jammin79> that's the output from uname -a
<SlidingHorn> jammin79, for future reference :)
<jammin79> thanks :!
<inpxfx> ikonia u wanna meet me at walmart and fight!
<jammin79> the nice point is that apt is not going :S
<loopidity> Dr_Willis, this is what I see as the graphics card on XP, Intel(R) 82852/82855 GM/GME Graphics Controller
<IdleOne> that should just work
<loopidity> well, i get the ubuntu loading screen at startup, and then it gets dark all time
<IdleOne> loopidity: burn a new live CD at slowest speed possible also check md5sum of file before burning.
<Iraqi> ikonia: i install code tar -xvgf bluesniff-0.1.tar.gz but is freez
<Iraqi> nothing happen
<loopidity> infact, the same cd I used for another lady and it just workd fine
<loopidity> i will burn at lower rate and see
<Dr_Willis> loopidity:  you may also want to try a pendrive setup  it may boot better from a pendrive made with unetbootin
<jammin79> did you get the paste about the uname?
<loopidity> i did try, but this computer doesnt take usb for booting
<ikonia> Iraqi: tar zxvf bluesniff-0.1.tar.gz
<Iraqi> ikonia: Thank you ... Wait
<vodll> vulkan: thanks it worked :D
<vu1kan> vodll np, always like to help
<Iraqi> ikonia: show me error is:
<Iraqi> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<Iraqi> tar: Child returned status 1
<Iraqi> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<FloodBot2> Iraqi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> Iraqi: run "file bluesniff-0.1.tar.gz"
<ikonia> Iraqi: tell me what it says
<burns1> lost wireless connection can't install driver
<Iraqi> FloodBot2...I'm apologizy , I'm new here
<Iraqi> ikonia: Please  wait
<Adola> Hi! Is there a way to see how much bandwith each application is using?
<Adola> network bandwith.
<ikonia> Adola: look at ntop maybe
<cntrational> how long does it take for rsync to copy files
<loopidity> against which file should the md5sum be done? iso?
<ikonia> cntrational: depends on a lot of things, impossible to say
<Iraqi> ikonia: is says: bluesniff-0.1.tar.gz: POSIX tar archive
<ikonia> Iraqi: tar xvf bluesniff-0.1.tar.gz
<Iraqi> ikonia: Thank you...Wait...
<Dr_Willis> this is when i normally suggest the 'unp' command. :)
<Dr_Willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (lucid), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<Iraqi> ikonia: Is done.. Then?
<ikonia> Iraqi: go into the directory and read the README and INSTALL files
<cntrational> ikonia: well, trying to copy a 20.6 GB /home to a new partition, how long do you estimate that it'll take?
<aurilliance> I"m trying to install the gnome2-global-menu package from the apt line deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/globalmenu-team/ppa/ubuntu lucid main, but apt-get stalls when it gets to http://ppa.launchpad.net
<aurilliance> anyone have any suggestions?
<ikonia> cntrational: as I've just said, depends on a lot of things, impossible to say
<bastid_raZor> Dr_Willis: i actually have a script 'uncprs' that does just that.
<cntrational> oh <.<
<Iraqi> ok..Thank you very much  IKONIA @>'--
<IdleOne> cntrational: several hours at least
<cntrational> IdleOne: ouch
<Dr_Willis> aurilliance:   theres been some server issues the alst few days.. but ive not noticed any today.
<bastid_raZor> http://pastebin.com/w7cJTT5a
<IdleOne> cntrational: like ikonia said, depends on many factors so it is impossible to say exactly
<matt__> im about to upgrade from 8.04 server to 10.04and it says i MAY have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and change the default boot kernel to the newly installed 10.04 kernel.will the info for 10.04 allready be in menu.lst?
<aurilliance> ?
<wiesshund> yes
<Iraqi> ikonia: Sorry, but nothing in README file to important for complete my install
<ikonia> Iraqi: README and INSTALL file tell you exactly how to install it
<matt__> so i will just have to make it defaiult
<wiesshund> yes matt
<matt__> ok thanks
<wiesshund> or simply remove the other kernals after you are satified with 10
<Iraqi> ikonia: Please wait ...Thank
<wiesshund> kernels*
<matt__> so i will still be able to boot 8.04?
<Iraqi> ikonia: in file INSTAL: Installation
<Iraqi> This has only been tested on RedHat 9 with a stock kernel.
<ikonia> Iraqi: yes ?
<Iraqi> and lap lap..
<loopidity> IdleOne, could it be I should change the screen resolution on windows for ubuntu to work after restarting?
<Iraqi> nothing there ikonia..
<ikonia> Iraqi: the README AND the INSTALL fie
<IdleOne> loopidity: nope
<ikonia> file
<wiesshund> matt__ until you remove the old kernels
<loopidity> ok
<matt__> oh how do i do that
<cntrational> IdleOne: oh it just finished yay
<matt__> ok ill do search
<wiesshund> matt__ how come you still are running an 8.x version?
<matt__> thanks
<Iraqi> ikonia: I want connection my phone with my Laptop so with application is good and where i get it and how download it?
<zhoujilong> Good evening. Would like to make a new friend.
<Iraqi> Please ......Thank
<matt__> was 8.04 lts server
<ikonia> Iraqi: the INSTALL file, read it
<kroson> guys i need to mount an iso image
<kroson> what is the best software for it?
<Iraqi> zhoujilong..Good eveing too sure i like it
<kroson> gmount-iso didnt work for me in this iso!
<kroson> thanks :)
<zhoujilong> Can do.
<Dr_Willis> kroson:  mount command can do that.
<bastid_raZor> !iso | kroson
<ubottu> kroson: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<oCean_> zhoujilong: this is ubuntu technical support, not social chat
<Iraqi> ikonia: i tell you nothiong in file README and INSTALL
<ikonia> Iraqi: hang on
<Dr_Willis> kroson:  i had a right click menu once that had a ;mount' option. but i am not sure where it came from
<kroson> bastid_raZor: didnt work for me :S, says i need to specify the filesystem of the archive
<Iraqi> oCean: you Team Ubuntu?
<zhoujilong> Have no friends in America;
<oCean_> Iraqi: nope, just one of many volunteers
<kroson> Dr_Willis: mine has too but it does nothing
<Dr_Willis> kroson:  try -t iso9660, or -t udf as an option
<oCean_> zhoujilong: stop please, this is not social chat
<Iraqi> zhoujilong..I'm from Iraq not USA
<Dr_Willis> kroson:  what is this iso supposed to be?
<spermcube> hi, is there a tool for managing users in the terminal
<thune3> Iraqi: it is a perl program, it says it requires installing "redfang" and a perl library "Curses::Application" from cpan.
<ikonia> Iraqi: you are wasting my time - it gives you the URL's for install instructions in the INSTALL file
<Iraqi> ikonia: no no just i asking help man
<Dr_Willis> spermcube:  theres dozens of command line commands for 'managing' users.. depending on what you want to do
<spermcube> ie, not adduser, chgrp etc, more of an allround tool for managing users and group (like in the gui)
<Iraqi> any way thank you very much ikonia i will search anther way
<Dr_Willis> spermcube:  oh a 'control panel' thing.. never noticed.
<ikonia> Iraqi: I told you to read the INSTALL file, and you say there is nothing in there, yet it clearly says you need "this software visit website address for info and install instructions"
<ikonia> Iraqi: that's called wasting my time
<Iraqi> ikonia sorry to distrubid your time
<ikonia> Iraqi: you can also email the software developer on gdead@shmoo.com which is also listed on the website
<spermcube> Dr_Willis: yeah
<brontoeee> i'am trying to video/audio record an openGL accelerated app, video works, but i get no audio, clues? (the app name is glc)
<Dr_Willis> spermcube:  i just have 4 users. so  i dont need sich things
<spermcube> Dr_Willis: good for you :P
<Iraqi> ikonia: forget it , i will search better then application and easy
<Iraqi> Thank
<Iraqi> Who have torrent " Vuze"?? Please
<ikonia> Iraqi: look on the web
<Iraqi> ikonia: Thank you
<Zol> The password for sudo, is it the password I set for the user when I created it? or the password for root?
<IdleOne> Zol: correct
<Zol> IdleOne: Which one?
<IdleOne> the user password
<ikonia> Zol: there is no password for root, it's your user password
<Dr_Willis> Iraqi:  theres dozens of other torrent clients out there also.
<IdleOne> Zol: the pass you set.
<Zol> Thanks
<IdleOne> Zol: ubuntu has no root password
<IdleOne> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Zol> Thanks
<Iraqi> Dr_willis: i'm new in bt4 so i want install torrent , so how install Vuze on bt4?
<ikonia> Iraqi: you're using back track ?
<Iraqi> please..
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> Iraqi: #backtrack-linux
<Iraqi> ikonia Back Track 4 Final
 * airtonix rages
<ikonia> Iraqi: then join #backtrack-linux - this is ubuntu support only in this channel
<Iraqi> Idle0ne: what?
<IdleOne> Iraqi: join #backtrack-linux - this is ubuntu support only in this channel
<jammin79> hey still I don't have a apt working
<peturi> What is wrong with RecordMyDesktop? The .ogv file made by the software do not work once uploaded to youtube... there seams to be some kind of an error in them.
<Iraqi> ikonia: i'm new login in  so i didn't know using too much sorry can i stay here
<jammin79> it seems nothing here
<ikonia> Iraqi: no - sorry, support is in #backtrack-linux
<IdleOne> Iraqi: type /join #backtrack-linux
<Iraqi> Idle0ne, Sorry i can get there
<airtonix> ...
<Iraqi> when i type it please?
<IdleOne> !register | Iraqi
<ubottu> Iraqi: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Dr_Willis> Iraqi:  i suggest you learn to use the package manager tools for your disto.
<Iraqi> ubottu : please i'm not clear how i do that?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> Iraqi: please type /join #freenode
<Dr_Willis> Iraqi:  read at ->  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<Iraqi> Dr_Willis.. is show me error and thank
<ikonia> Iraqi: type "/join #freenode" and ask for help on how to get into #backtrack-linux
 * airtonix rages some more
<ikonia> ok - enough now
<Iraqi> ok i will type it thank
<Iraqi> #freenode
<ikonia> Iraqi: "/join #freenode"
<wiesshund> lol
<wnstn> I cant seem to ssh into my desktop from my netbook, I try    ssh username@host      ssh username@public_ip    and  ssh public_ip         and it just times out. any ideas?
<IdleOne> Iraqi: it is extremely important that you follow instructions properly
<ikonia> he's in
<kroson> Dr_Willis: well i made it with FuriusISO
<kroson> tks
<Dr_Willis> wnstn:  you do have the ssh server installed on the desktop? on the desktop box try 'ssh localhost'
<Iraqi> ikonia and Idle0ne Thank you very much i'm there but can too i watch here too? Please!!!
<ikonia> Iraqi: you are welcome to stay in the channel, just don't ask for help
<IdleOne> Iraqi: you can watch but we will not be able to help you with bt4
<jammin79> I don't have apt working now
<Dr_Willis> Iraqi:  and you may want to consider using the normal 'ubuntu' and not bt4.
<jammin79> there is a way without cd to reinstall it?
<Iraqi> ikonia & Idle0ne Thank you very much
<ikonia> jammin79: do you have dpkg
<Iraqi> Dr_Willis : i did using ubuntu 9 but not to much support my Lpatop
<Iraqi> My Laptop HP tx 2654 touch
<jammin79> yes
<ikonia> jammin79: you can re-install it using dpkg then
<ClevelandRock> Would anybody mind reading a forum post? It pretty much explains my problem. http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9517263&postcount=13
<jammin79> a hint about that
<ikonia> jammin79: download the apt deb's from the repo's on the web, then use dpkg to install them
<IdleOne> ClevelandRock: what is the problem?
<ClevelandRock> If you don't want to read the post, basically, I need the "libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3" library, which is apparently unavailable.
<qdb> how to install karm in ubuntu 9.10 ?
<Dr_Willis> !info karm
<ubottu> Package karm does not exist in lucid
 * Dr_Willis wonders what karm is
<ClevelandRock> You mean Karmic?
<qdb> no
<LJRuff> How do I kill a process? (Iceweasel)
<qdb> karm is timer
<qdb> stopwatch
<IdleOne> ClevelandRock: what version of ubuntu?
<IdleOne> ClevelandRock: also you are mixing ubuntu repos with debian repos. I am sure you have already been told that is not a good idea
<ClevelandRock> IdleOne: 10.04
<ClevelandRock> IdleOne: Also, it's for a game, which apparently requires that library.
<IdleOne> ClevelandRock: install libstdc++6
<ClevelandRock> IdleOne: It's already installed.
<Iraqi> ikonia in back track channel show me error can't send message?
<IdleOne> !identify
<ubottu> You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<peturi> Can anyone recomment a good screen capture (video) software for ubuntu?
<qdb> i have now stopwatch installed, but i want to test karm
<IdleOne> ClevelandRock: so basically you need an older version of libstdc++6. check packages.ubuntu.com
<jmburgess> peturi: gtk-recordmydesktop
<wnstn> Dr_Willis: i can ssh into localhost, but still getting timeout when I try remotely
<peturi> jb_: recordmydesktop sucks, the ogv files it produces are not standard and youtube for an example won't read it.
<oCean_> qdb: if it's not in the repositories, you have to download and build it yourself
<qdb> ok
<qdb> then i ll use stopwatch
<peturi> jmburgess: recordmydesktop sucks, the ogv files it produces are not standard and youtube for an example won't read it.
<ClevelandRock> IdleOne: How do I know what packages contain libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3?
<qdb> if it is not in repository does that mean that i cannot use package that was in older ubuntu?
<airtonix> peturi, jmburgess i find that ffmpeg does a better job
<jmburgess> peturi: Then try istanbul, I have heard good things about that.  Also I always just covnert the ogv into an avi anyways
<airtonix> ClevelandRock, using apt-file search <blah>
<qdb> does it mean that it works buggy?
<peturi> jmburgess: That's a very ugly workaround
<Iraqi> ikonia : can you tell me please where i get  PWF and WiFu hacked can download it free please if you can
<IdleOne> ClevelandRock: let me do a little hunting
<ClevelandRock> airtonix: That was one of the first things I tried. No results.
<ikonia> Iraqi: what part of "we do not support backtrack linux in this channel" did I not make clear
<ClevelandRock> IdleOne: Thanks.
<ikonia> Iraqi: do NOT ask for support using it again.
<airtonix> ClevelandRock, i assume you have it installed though ?
<oCean_> ClevelandRock: if you don't have apt-file installed, you could alternatively search packages.ubuntu.com
<Iraqi> ikonia : so sorry
<ClevelandRock> airtonix: I do have it installed.
 * airtonix thinks Iraqi is a troll.
<ClevelandRock> oCean_: I do have it installed.
<qdb> oCean_, it is in old ubuntu, dapper as i know, why it is not in 9.10? it won't work well?
<qdb> may be it is in other package? oCean_ ?
<Iraqi> ikonia: give me link download Ubuntu but support " HP Pavilion tx 2500"
<ikonia> Iraqi: I cannot make ubuntu's device support change
<Iraqi> ikonia: ok sorry and thank
<oCean_> ClevelandRock: ah, ok. A quick search on libstdc++ does not show any file you are looking for.
<IdleOne> ClevelandRock: you may want to follow airtonix or oCean_
<Dr_Willis> wnstn:  ssh suports a -v and -vv and -vvv option to get vervbose error messages
<Dr_Willis> !download | Iraqi
<ubottu> Iraqi: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Lucid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<ClevelandRock> IdleOne: What do you mean "follow"?
<peturi> jmburgess: ok i just tried istanbul, apart from beeing named after a a fucking arab city, it uses the KDE libs and draged down my machine with lag and shit, had to execute kill in order to stop it. Any other ideas?
<IdleOne> !languahe | peturi
<IdleOne> !language | peturi
<ubottu> peturi: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Iraqi> ubottu i want support my laptop "HP Pavilion tx 25xx"
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oCean_> qdb: yes, indeed. "karm"  is in package ktimetracker.
<qdb> thank you
<Iraqi> i installed befer but not support all my devices
<Dr_Willis> Iraqi:  that is the channel 'robot' its not a real person. If you want to try ubuntu on your HP. then go get a ubuntu ISO and insatll ubuntu on to your pc.
<IdleOne> Iraqi: ubottu is a robot it does not answer questions it only provides information that has been given to it.
<Dr_Willis> Iraqi:  and what version was that?
<Iraqi> 8 and 9
<peturi> ubottu: No.
<Dr_Willis> Iraqi:  and we are now on version 10.04
<IdleOne> peturi: yes
<ownlife> Hello! I'm wondering what the best program is to emulate windows in Lucid. Not just apps, I want to install windows in an emulator!
<jmburgess> ownlife: Look into KVM or Virtualbox, both very good
<Dr_Willis> ownlife:  try virtualbox then.
<ownlife> jmburgess|Dr_Willis: Thank you! I'll try Virtualbox!
<Dr_Willis> ownlife:  you normally emulate hardware, or a whole pc and install an os. :) not emulate 'windows'
<Iraqi> Look where i can talk by arabic there are staff ubuntu but talk by arabic?? please
<IdleOne> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<Iraqi> ubottu: Thank you very much that very good
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Over^Kill> Having some problems with my NIC card being recognized, I have a Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Controller - any help would be appriciated, running latest version of Ubuntu x64
<ownlife> Dr_Willis: I just want xp on my desktop ;) Probably why I couldn't google it, using the wrong terminology. Thank you!
<Over^Kill> I cant seem to see it in the device manager thing
<Dr_Willis> ownlife:  what are you needing to run In xp ?
<Over^Kill> can someone point me in the right direction to download the drivers maybe?
<Iraqi> ubottu: no one in ther :'(
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> Iraqi:  eventually you will learn that 'ubottu' is not a real person.
<laeg> does power management not come into affect when vlc is open? if so, will it differentiate between media playing in vlc and media that has finished?
<Iraqi> Dr_Willis: What you mean?
<IdleOne> Iraqi: ubottu is a robot it does not answer questions it only provides information that has been given to it.
<Dr_Willis> Iraqi:  'robot' 'program' 'not a real person'
<ClevelandRock> Apparently, I got disconnected or something.
<Iraqi> Dr_Willis and Idle0ne ok ok thank you i'm understan now is a machine
<thune3> ClevelandRock: this http://fedora-help.blogspot.com/2009/08/installing-j2ee-in-ubuntu-linux-with.html recommends at the bottom, downloading the deb from debian and installing. I can't speak to any problems this might cause.
<lost> how to get gcc 4.2
<Dr_Willis> lost:  why do you need one that old?
<Iraqi> Dr_Willis: If you install bt4 you will see is show before login is "ubuntu 8"
<Dr_Willis> lost:  it may not even be in the repos. (depending on the version of ubuntui you are using.
<jmburgess> lost: sudo apt-get install gcc-3.2
<lost> Dr: cuz gcc check failed on nvidia install
<Dr_Willis> Iraqi:  I never plan on using 'bt4' i dont need it.
<Iraqi> so that mean is back track 4 final is ubuntu !right?
<Dr_Willis> lost:  Why are you not using the nvidia drivers from teh repos
<Dr_Willis> Iraqi:  its 'based' on ubuntu. but is not  'ubuntu'
<lost> Dr: i have got an (1) error you wanna see
<Dr_Willis> Iraqi:  i could make my own Ubuntu-variant and radically change things.. it would not be 'ubuntu'
<Iraqi> Dr_Willis: all application hack wireless in back track that my probelm , in ubuntu none application for hack wireless
<Dr_Willis> lost:  an error with using the package manager drivers? or whth the nvidia-installer?
<Dr_Willis> Iraqi:  im not sure your skill level is up to 'hacking wireless' and any programs/packages in BT4 are proberly avail in ubuntu.  or in some PPA repos for ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> Iraqi:  you may want to increase your skill in linux fundamentals first.
<Iraqi> Today is my first time i using internet in Linux and today i success to did that after 3 month hard work
<lost> Dr: here http://paste.ubuntu.com/455966/
<nik81> hi//
<wiesshund> Anyone familiar with splashtop/expressgate?
<Iraqi> Dr_Willis: did you know very cleaver e-book to learn linux?
<laeg> does power management not come into affect when vlc is open? if so, will it differentiate between media playing in vlc and media that has finished?
<Dr_Willis> Iraqi:  there are 1000's of web sites and 1000's of books/pdf/ebooks out there for linux.  check any search engine.
<Dr_Willis> !manual | Iraqi
<ubottu> Iraqi: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<DexTerDDIT> i need some help with a pppoe connection sharing over a network card is DHCP support  ( i tried dnsmasq with ipmasq but it did not work out ) ...
<Iraqi> Dr_Willis : i want one e-book is clever and good you use it or you saw it is good
<ikonia> Iraqi: that is offtopic for this channel
<Dr_Willis> Iraqi:  there is no 'one' ebook to cover everthing.
<Iraqi> Dr_Willis: i'm user Windows so i want change to linux
<Over^Kill> Should the CD-ROM show up under Places/Home Folder?
<ikonia> Iraqi: this channel supports the ubuntu operating system, not your learning linux
<ikonia> Iraqi: this will be your last warning to stay on topic for the channel
<Iraqi> ikonia: sorry
<wiesshund> Iran http://www.amazon.com/Ubuntu-Linux-Dummies-Paul-Sery/dp/0470125055
<Dr_Willis> Iraqi: start with the ubuntu manual, and work out from there.
<IdleOne> !manual > Iraqi
<ubottu> Iraqi, please see my private message
<Iraqi> ikonia: you have bad heart
<ClevelandRock> Does anybody know how to add http://archive.debian.org/debian/ to my software sources?
<Over^Kill> am new to Ubuntu just cant get this NIC card working
<Over^Kill> I have the drivers on the CD
<Over^Kill> I think
<Dr_Willis> ClevelandRock:  using debian repos in ubuntu - is a BAD idea.
<IdleOne> ClevelandRock: you are looking to break your system by doing that
<Dr_Willis> Over^Kill:  you could just mount it by hand. or look in /media/cdrom to see if its there
<ClevelandRock> Dr_Willis: How else can I get "libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3"?
<Dr_Willis> ClevelandRock:  i never heard why you needed it.
<ClevelandRock> Dr_Willis: It's a required library for the Linux version of Return to Castle Wolfenstein.
<Over^Kill> Dr_Willis Just finished installing Ubuntu the CD-ROM isnt mounted by default?
<Dr_Willis> ClevelandRock:  i would suggest you check the various ubuntu game forums. there might be a work around.  You are willing to totally break your system for an old game?
<Dr_Willis> Over^Kill:  ive never noticed. if its not mounted.. then mount it.
<rv1s> hello i am looking for a command line tool that allows me to read the "TPE2" (band/orchestra/...) ID3 tag from mp3 files. id3v2 only allows me to write this tag and for example id3info just does not display the "TPE2" field.
<Over^Kill> Dr_Willis sorry im not sure how to do that :/
<ClevelandRock> Dr_Willis: No I'm not…
<Over^Kill> I can follow instructions but I am very new to this
<Dr_Willis> Over^Kill:  sudo mount /media/cdrom
<Over^Kill> ok
<lost> how to SYSSRC auto?
<Dr_Willis> ClevelandRock:  i would suggest finding some new games to play then. :)  that quakelive works in linux.
<Dr_Willis> Over^Kill:  then look in /media/cdrom to see the cd. (if it mounts)
<michaelxq> where do you find tutorials for ubuntu terminal commands
<Dr_Willis> michaelxq:  terminal commands arenot normally 'ubuntu' specific. check out sites for shell/bash/command line tutorials
<tic^> !bash | michaelxq
<ubottu> michaelxq: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ClevelandRock> Dr_Willis: There are plenty of games that work on Ubuntu, so I don't see why I should have to play this one in particular on Windows.
<Over^Kill> said cant find media/cdrom in etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Dr_Willis> Over^Kill:  you did use sudo mount /media/cdrom ? with the /media ? not 'media/cdrom' ?
<Dr_Willis> Over^Kill:  or try mounting it this way 'sudo mkdir /media/cdrom' 'sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom'
<asdf1> hello
<asdf1> how can i restart my pc with a command?
<asdf1> sudo reboot?
<Dr_Willis> asdf1:  'sudo reboot' works wonders
<arand> asdf1: Indeed
<asdf1> i want to make sure this
<Dr_Willis> make sure? if it works.. it works.. :) whats to be sure about?
<hrishi> asdf1 : why don't u try?
<asdf1> guys i have a bug propably with on gnome panel
<asdf1> there are some white stips
<Over^Kill> <Dr_Willis> Block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only: mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<iKb> asdf1: have you updated?
<asdf1> have anyone hear about it?
<asdf1> iKb:  no
<asdf1> i have the 10.04  ftom clean install
<Dragzard> Is there a support channel for totem?
<asdf1> srom*
<iKb> sudo apt-get update
<iKb> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<michaelxq> how do i make a file hidden?
<loopidity> ah! getpwid_r() failed due to unknown user id, while F6 durin bootup
<asdf1> iKb:  i have to  update the system?
<arand> michaelxq: rename it with a " . " in front
<laeg> does power management not come into affect when vlc is open? if so, will it differentiate between media playing in vlc and media that has finished?
<duffydack> michaelxq, either name it with a . or make a file called .hidden and put its name in there.
<iKb> asdf1: yes
<michaelxq> arand: thanks
<michaelxq> duffydack: thanks
<arand> loopidity: That error iv very common and most likely has nothing to do with your actual problem.
<Over^Kill> <Dr_Willis> now I have media under name@name-desktopL/media/cdrom$ but it shows nothing on the CD
<arand> loopidity: Unless your problem is simply that the error is visible.
<aretrfre34> help me, anyone http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9517413#post9517413
<loopidity> arand the screen goes black, after loading the live cd
<xmagixx> anyone know how to install my webcam in 10.04 - it's a creative Live! IM pro webcam
<loopidity> arand, and hitting F6 says so on the terminal screen
<arand> loopidity: What happens if you try the kernel option "nomodeset=1"
<ubuntu> I'm having a problem with 10.04 and my display. As soon as the splash screen is supposed to load I lose signal to the monitor. Installing 9.10 works but as soon as I upgrade to 10.04 it breaks again.
<Over^Kill> seriously this thing doesnt install your CD-ROM by default?
<DasEi> xmagixx: try if cheese finds it
<loopidity> arand let me see,
<xmagixx> DasEi sudo apt-get install cheese ?
<sarp> hello again
<arand> loopidity: Yea, I have gotten that error message on a machine that booted fine otherwise, so it's likely unrelated.
<Dragzard> Does anyone know how to get a internet radio station playing just on the broswer page?  I have all the plug-ins and the extras but totem can't play a stream just from the page.
<Over^Kill> or NIC card.... am not sure what I am supposed to do with an OS that didnt load half my hardware
<ne1k0> I'm having a problem with 10.04 and my display. As soon as the splash screen is supposed to load I lose signal to the monitor. Installing 9.10 works but as soon as I  upgrade to 10.04 it breaks again.
<sarp> how can i change my dns settings
<sarp> somebody help me!
<loopidity> arand,  where to do nomodset..thing?
<sarp> how can i change my dns settings
<arand> loopidity: If you press, I think F6 on the liveCD screen
<aretrfre34> !wayttd | sarp
<erUSUL> sarp: how do you connect to nternet ?
<erUSUL> sarp: how do you connect to internet ?
<sarp> ethernet
<xmagixx> anyone know how to install my webcam in 10.04 - it's a creative Live! IM pro webcam
<loopidity> arand, do i check it
<erUSUL> sarp: network manager ?
<bruenig> dhclient
<sarp> networkmanager
<arand> loopidity: And choose other, then you get to manual editing of the kernel line, and you just type it there
<aretrfre34> xmagixx:you need kernel module
<lost> *** Unable to determine the target kernel version. ***
<erUSUL> sarp: right click on the NM icon and choose edit connections, edit the ipv4 settings
<xmagixx> aretrfre34 what's that and how do i get it ?
<erUSUL> sarp: of the correct connection
<ne1k0> Is anyone aware of issues with 10.04 and either Radeon HD 4000 or Samsung SyncMaster displays? I lose DVI signal right after grub loads.
<aretrfre34> xmagixx:if you can't write them google out them and install
<Over^Kill> Trying to get my CD-ROM working I last got Block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only: mount: you must specify the filesystem type (Anyone?)
<lost> could not have make build
<Over^Kill> Cant seem to access my CD
<ne1k0> Over^Kill: that's correct, it's a CD-"ROM", as in read only.
<ne1k0> Over^Kill: is it a blank disc?
<xmagixx> aretrfre34 been googling for it all day, only find guides that's from 2007, was hopeing for someone to "know" a solotion
<erUSUL> Over^Kill: is a plain data cd ?
<erUSUL> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Over^Kill> plane data, some text files and tar.gz files for drivers on the CD in the drive
<Jaker> hello
<aretrfre34> xmagixx:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<aretrfre34> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Dragzard> Can anyone play a stream with totem just on the site like 181fm.com?
<aretrfre34> Dragzard:use mplayer
<Over^Kill> ya I cant open the CD
<aretrfre34> Dragzard:yep
<sarp> but when i make it manual it needs another adresses
<loopidity> arand, i cant get in to kernel edit mode,
<Dr_Willis> Over^Kill:  the 'filesystem type' shoudl be iso9660
<Over^Kill> Unable to mount UDF Volume
<Dr_Willis> Over^Kill:  or 'udf'   the option would be -t iso9660    or -t udf
<Over^Kill> Error mounting: mount: block device /dev/sr0 is wrote protected, mounting read-only
<Dr_Willis> Over^Kill:  thats to be expected. :)
<brainy> is here someone from england or UK?
<Over^Kill> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, etc
<Dr_Willis> but thats not..
<Dr_Willis> Over^Kill:  whats the exact command line you are using?
<Over^Kill> I just put the CD in
<duffydack> brainy, yes, why?  want to rub it in a bit more, 4-1!
<Over^Kill> says try dmesg|tail or so
<sarp> la burda türk varmı?
<Dr_Willis> so what does 'dmesg | tail' say about it?
<Over^Kill> thats the last line
<oCean_> !tr | sarp
<ubottu> sarp: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<sarp> eyvallah
<brainy> i wanna ask you, how good is WineHQ?
<ikonia> brainy: try it
<ikonia> brainy: it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Over^Kill:  as command line similer to 'sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom -t iso9660' should mount the device to the directory /media/cdrom (make that dir with sudo mkdir /media/cdrom first)
<brainy> yes?!
<brainy> it is a ubuntu programm
<ikonia> brainy: no it's not
<hades145> hello, i cant see new inst. main menu? systems/perf./main menu, cant change and see new apps
<brainy> to play windows programs
<Dr_Willis> bye all....
<Over^Kill> I did the mkdir
<IdleOne> brainproxy: #winehq
<brainy> http://www.winehq.org/
<ikonia> brainy: wine is not an ubuntu software component
<brainy> hm
<IdleOne> brainy:  #winehq
<xmagixx> aretrfre34, thx for your time, but that's old drivers for old kernals doubt it will work
<laeg> does power management not come into affect when vlc is open? if so, will it differentiate between media playing in vlc and media that has finished?
<Win> can somone tell me where rhythm box holds all it's music ?
<aretrfre34> xmagixx:try easycam https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EasyCam
<Win> I need to link it with my Boxee program thanks
<erUSUL> Win: afaik it does not move it from where you store it ...
<aretrfre34> xmagixx:i will recompile it, desn't matter which kernel you are using
<xmagixx> aretrfre34 there's only repotiories for hardy heron at easycam, can't find it anywhere to download it
<loopidity> ah! end up with black screen after the live cd boots up
<DasEi> Win: why not search for known filename ?
<Win> erUSUL, then how do I find out where to links to so I can find the music, or is there a way to scan my computer for all music folders and stuf
<aretrfre34> xmagixx:use force install
<xmagixx> aretrfre34 doesnt help to use force install when i can't even find a place to download easycam from :)
<Win> DasEi, I am new to ubuntu can you tell me how lol real nood question like
<DasEi> Win: sudo updatedb (will take some time, indexig drive),  then locate SomeFile
<aretrfre34> xmagixx:read here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EasyCam
<Over^Kill> Dr_Willis - ok I got it, tyvm
<DasEi> Win: also see man find
<vaamarnath> @Win
<Over^Kill> Dr_Willis now I just gota figure how to install the files on it to install my NIC card
<vaamarnath> \Win
<xmagixx> aretrfre34, been over that page, only deb's for hardy, want me to use those anyway ?
<soadkombucha> What about a PPA?
<DasEi> xmagixx: what are you after ?
<elgh> How do I install Diablo 2 in Ubuntu 10.04?
<soadkombucha> xmagixx: Easycam 2.0?
<soadkombucha> http://www.unixmen.com/hardware-linux/111-install-webcam-drivers-with-easycam-2
<wiesshund> elgh got wine?
<elgh> Yeah, got Wine.
<xmagixx> DasEi, easycam 2
<Over^Kill> can someone point me to a link to install rpm files?
<wiesshund> elgh setup works
<Over^Kill> (Very new to this)
<xmagixx> soadkombucha, ye, but can only find deb's for hardy and not lucid
<Over^Kill> or the forums to search
<elgh> Well, setup does work. But it believes that LOD is installed, which it isn't.
<soadkombucha> xmagixx: That link should help you figure it out...
<DasEi> xmagixx: http://www.unixmen.com/hardware-linux/111-install-webcam-drivers-with-easycam-2
<ChogyDan> Over^Kill: what are you trying to do?
<elgh> And I can't install it since my computer think it's already installed.
<Over^Kill> ChogyDan install my NIC card
<ChogyDan> Over^Kill: what card?
<xmagixx> DasEi, i'll have a look
<soadkombucha> DasEi: I just linked him to that.
<Over^Kill> Broadcom Net Extreme Gigabit controller
<Over^Kill> I got Linux drivers from the website and burned them to disk
<xmagixx> soadkombucha, yea but can i use hardy repos when i'm on lucid ?
<vaamarnath> \bye
<ChogyDan> Over^Kill: have you searched on the exact model?  I can help if you give it to me
<erUSUL> !rpm | Over^Kill
<ubottu> Over^Kill: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<DasEi> xmagixx: , soadkombucha : It's too long ago for me to remember, but I know I onced compiled it for Jaunty, so there are newer ones
<vaamarnath> \exit
<vaamarnath> \quit
<erUSUL> vaamarnath: /
<soadkombucha> vaamarnath: /
<Over^Kill> <ChogyDan> one sec ill pull it up
<Hasanibrahim> hello, i have installed ubuntu but sound is broken
<Hasanibrahim> what can i do _?
<soadkombucha> ChogyDan: This might work: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1368699
<Hasanibrahim> there is a "mute" sign on the sound bar
<xmagixx> DasEi, can't install easycam2-gtk i need some other files whitch i can't install either because of no installationcanidate.... i'll read some more and see what i come up with
<Over^Kill> <ChogyDan> Just says Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Controller
<pwnsey> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 and I get an error on bootup saying there are serious errors with my disk and I've let it run overnight and nothing happens. I've tried to press ignore but nothing happens.
<elgh> wiesshund, any ideas?
<pwnsey> I find it unlikely there is a problem with my disk because it is 20days old.
<rv1s> can anyone help me understand the syntax of mp3info2? the manpage confuses me -.- i'd like to read a certain id3v2 field
<soadkombucha> Hasanibrahim: Did you try unmuting it?
<ubutom_> Hasanibrahim, click it and move the slider to the right
<Hasanibrahim> soadkombucha: ubutom_: of course
<soadkombucha> rv1s: I can't find a mand page for that command
<Hasanibrahim> it's inaktive
<Guest98404> pwnsey, does your disk work
<pw-toxic> hi - i am looking for a web frontend for my ubuntu server.. dhcp  apache svn etc..
<pw-toxic> is there something like this?
<dario> salve
<soadkombucha> Hasanibrahim: Did you check to see if alsamixer is on mute? It may not be installed.
<pwnsey> I'm trying to get into ubuntu to try but I can't because it wont let me ignore the error
<rv1s> soadkombucha: http://search.cpan.org/~ilyaz/MP3-Tag-0.9708/examples/mp3info2
<DasEi> xmagixx: I think I found it back, wanna try ?
<ChogyDan> Over^Kill: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<erUSUL> !ebox | pwnsey
<ubottu> pwnsey: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<erUSUL> !ebox | pw-toxic
<ubottu> pw-toxic: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<erUSUL> pwnsey: sorry
<Over^Kill> <ChogyDan> I just downloaded it yesterday
<pw-toxic> erUSUL, there was a bug with ebox... hm ill check if this has been fixed for ubuntu 9.04
<Over^Kill> 64bit
<pw-toxic> ebox
<soadkombucha> What exactly are you trying to do rv1s?
<Hasanibrahim> soadkombucha: there is no hardwere on the harwere tab of sound options
<pwnsey> erUSUL: I've tried to boot into a boot disk because I wanted to install the 64bit ubuntu on my machine and I'm resizing the partition and it's taking more than 30 minutes. Is that normal?
<soadkombucha> Hasanibrahim: What is your soundcard?
<pwnsey> stuck at 50%
<rv1s> soadkombucha: i want to read out the "TPE2" field (ID3-tag) from a mp3 file
<alpha__> How do I make an imported key to my personal key?
<ChogyDan> Over^Kill: what does lspci say the card is?
<erUSUL> pwnsey: dependiong on the amount of data it has to move around it can be
<Over^Kill> <ChogyDan> where do I check
<edbian> pwnsey: That is not strange.  Partition is a bit level function so it is kinda slow
<ChogyDan> Over^Kill: on a terminal
<pwnsey> thanks erUSUL and idbian
<Hasanibrahim> i just lost it, it was working for about  two hours ago
<soadkombucha> rlvs:   mp3info2 -C autoinfo=ID3v2,ID3v1 *.mp3
<soadkombucha> rv1s:   mp3info2 -C autoinfo=ID3v2,ID3v1 *.mp3
<dbooth> Topic: Tim's late submission
<soadkombucha> rv1s: But you're probably only going to want to do mp3info2 -C autoinfo=ID3v2 *.mp3
<Over^Kill> <ChogyDan> lspci says - ISA bridge: Intel corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 01)
<rv1s> soadkombucha: mh this command only returns the standard fields like artist, title and album
<pwnsey> If the partition never ends does it mean I have a bum disk. I'm just concerned because it only took like 5 minutes to partition my nearly full drive last time and this drive is brand new.
<erUSUL> Over^Kill: and isa bridge != a nic card ... « lspci | grep -i net »
<edbian> pwnsey, Sometimes it takes 2 hours
<ubutom_> pwnsey, resizing may take a long time
<pwnsey> ok
<pwnsey> Thanks, I'll wait it out.
<Over^Kill> Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 02)
<soadkombucha> rv1s: I can't see anything that would allow you to list the info you want because I don't know exactly what info you want. Why are you trying to use this program in particular?
<Over^Kill> <erUSUL> How do I put that in exactly?
<Hasanibrahim> soadkombucha: realtek
<soadkombucha> Hasanibrahim: Did you try installing from source?
<erUSUL> Over^Kill: what ? the « » are not part of the command ...
<Hasanibrahim> how to ?
<cntrational> «_»
<jamesw> how can i change the java font size?
<soadkombucha> Hasanibrahim: Hold on.
<soadkombucha> Hasanibrahim: I have realtek drivers
<soadkombucha> Hasanibrahim: I'll give you the download link, and a pastebin link
<rv1s> soadkombucha: i want to create a shell script that reorganises my mp3 files and i want them to be moved into folders which are given the name of the album artist (stored in the TPE2 field)
<jamesw> my java fonts are really tiny, how can i change the size?
<Hasanibrahim> okey soadkombucha
<Over^Kill> <erUSUL> :( sorry I am confused
<soadkombucha> Hasanibrahim: You're going to extract the folder from the downloaded file to /home/yourusername
<soadkombucha> Hasanibrahim: Then you can either run all the commands on the pastebin link in terminal, or you can make a shell script from it
<DasEi> Over^Kill: is this a laptop you're on ?
<Over^Kill> no
<Hasanibrahim> soadkombucha: okey
<Over^Kill> Precision 690
<rv1s> soadkambucha: the id3v2 tpe2 field stores information about band/orchestra etc. but often is used to store the album artist
<erUSUL> Over^Kill: me too. i thougfht you wanted to get the exact model of your NIC card ... this command (with no quotes) " lspci | grep -i net " will get you the name
<DasEi> Over^Kill: don't want to become offtopic here, but that's a very ancient chipset I think
<ChogyDan> Over^Kill: it looks like the driver should already be installed.  check this: sudo updatedb && locate tg3.ko
<soadkombucha> Hasanibrahim: ftp://WebUser:Ds8MtJ3@209.222.7.36/pc/audio/LinuxPkg_5.15rc5.tar.bz2
<sebsebseb> Hi
<OpenSourcedNick1> I need a good FireFox integrated password manager, what do you recommend?
<clayg> How do I remove older options in the boot up? Instead of 4 of 5 kernels plus Xp plus mem test I'
<clayg> I'd like just XP and ubuntu
<clayg> how do i do this?
<DasEi> sebsebseb: :)
<edbian> OpenSourcedNick1, the one that's built in?
<sebsebseb> DasEi: hi
<soadkombucha> Hasanibrahim: So you'll have "/home/yourusername/realtek-linux-audiopack-5.15 after you download the file
<sebsebseb> clayg: either edit the file for the boot loader, or remove the kernels
<OpenSourcedNick1> edbian: yeah but I need password completion for pidgin and what-not, and I need it to be encrypted
<Hasanibrahim> wait please
<OpenSourcedNick1> as in, an all around password manager
<edbian> OpenSourcedNick1, Oh!  I'm not sure.  Good luck finding one! :)
<clayg> sebsebseb, im using lucid, how do i edit the file for the bootloader?
<DasEi> clayg: edit /etc/default/grub  , then run update-grub, both as root
<edbian> OpenSourcedNick1, I know they have them in the repos.  I'm not sure if there is a firefox extension
<clayg> DasEi, thank you
<sebsebseb> clayg: not so easilly since its Grub 2
<sebsebseb> clayg: well compared to the old Grub
<Over^Kill> <ChogyDan> /lib/modules/2.6.32-21-generic/kernel/drivers/net/tg3.ko
<OpenSourcedNick1> edbian: it seems like something that ubuntu's really missing
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | clayg
<ubottu> clayg: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<erUSUL> clayg: remove the old kernels you do not want/use in synaptic
<Over^Kill> <erUSUL> I put that in and it returned nothing
<sebsebseb> clayg: so yeah just remove the old kernels you don't want in Synaptic
<Over^Kill> <DasEi> This computer is a few years old but not that old
<clayg> i hate grub2
<edbian> OpenSourcedNick1, It seems like something firefox is missing.  Ubuntu has password managers
<clayg> pisses off they used it
<sebsebseb> clayg: I dislike it
<soadkombucha> Hasanibrahim: And then it's a a matter of going into terminal and using these commands: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/455988/
<erUSUL> Over^Kill: weird... anyway ChogyDan seems to be on the right track with your issue
<OpenSourcedNick1> edbian: which?
<Over^Kill> ya, thanks <erUSUL>
<babbageclunk> I've just installed Netbook 10.4 on my Samsung N220, but I can't get wireless working. lspci says it's a RealTek 8192 (rev 01). I can't find the exact driver on the RealTek site (I tried compiling and installing one, but that didn't work, so I assume it's the wrong chipset). How can I find the right drivers?
<clayg> so just go into synaptic and remove kernels, ok ill give that a shot
<OpenSourcedNick1> edbian: it's a matter of a password manager that needs to connect to firefox and other programs (auto inserting the password and such),
<sebsebseb> clayg: well the old version of Grub is no longer supported upstream thats why,  however I know of at least one distro that is still using it
<soadkombucha> babbageclunk: It's not I used the 8192SE drivers yesterday.
<DasEi> clayg: keep language nice, you can also install grub (1) back
<sebsebseb> clayg: could actsually install the old version into Ubuntu, but its not as simple as just installing and using
<soadkombucha> babbageclunk: hold on
<clayg> DasEi, really? will installing grub 1 remove grub 2? I guess what i want to know is how hard is it?
<clayg> same with the bootloader/ plymouth or whatever - I "dislike" that change also
<soadkombucha> babbageclunk: I'm going to put a list of commands on paste.ubuntu.com, try using those to install the wireless drivers. The one command assumes the tar.gz file for the drivers is in ~/
<sebsebseb> clayg: also even though Grub 2 is uh, its a bit silly to downgrade to the older one in Ubuntu, I guess
<clayg> not bootloader but graphics at the login screen, me not good with words
<DasEi> clayg: not too hard in my eyes, but always fine to backup mbr before those "experiments
<erUSUL> changing bootloader only to remove some old kernels from the list seems a bit overkill; doesn't it ???
<babbageclunk> soadkombucha: Ok, thanks.
<edbian> OpenSourcedNick1, I don't know if you'll be able to find one that will auto enter every password you might ever need to fill in.  Most people use the password saver function in each app.  For example for web apps most people use the built in firefox one (which I think will write them for you).  Evolution and pidgin both store passwords as well.
<erUSUL> like killing flys with a cannon
<ChogyDan> Over^Kill: maybe you need to install linux-firmware-nonfree             Im really not sure, but it is worth a shot
<test34> why not just uninstall the old kernels
<soadkombucha> babbageclunk: Not a problem. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/455989/
<edbian> OpenSourcedNick1, Then there are packages like password gorilla and fpm
<DasEi> clayg: editing grub is fastest way to get menu free
<sebsebseb> clayg: yes Plymouth really does suck in Ubuntu, unlike in  Mandriva where iti s awesome, and in Fedora where it is alright.  Not much can be done with Plymouth though when it comes to Ubuntu, can sort of disable it and have a text mood instead though.
<Over^Kill> <ChogyDan> how
<OpenSourcedNick1> edbian: are you aware of the fact that pidgin stores passwords in plain text?
<edbian> OpenSourcedNick1, Those just sort of store them all in an encrypted database
<ChogyDan> Over^Kill: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<Over^Kill> <ChogyDan> its a fairly common card I think
<Over^Kill> ...
<OpenSourcedNick1> at any rate I found keepassx, seems good, I'll check it out
<edbian> OpenSourcedNick1, I was not aware that pidgin does that.  Now am I very concerned.  If you could log into my system as me then I would be concerned
<soadkombucha> babbageclunk: I wrote a shell script for that, so I don't have to redo it on every kernel, but I found those commands in a tutorial after googling a bit
<clayg> sebsebseb, i like whatever was used before where you could use gnome-art to just change the splash screen, the screen wehre you put your user name and password, i think even grub had some graphics options? i dunno, just remember it being easier
<edbian> OpenSourcedNick1, and quite frankly it isn't a major security risk that somebody could chat online as me.
<soadkombucha> babbageclunk: I did what you did, and just tried compiling it.
<OpenSourcedNick1> edbian: depends, if you have google chat, he could know your email password
<clayg> now i read up on it and the only guide i find is somehting to change thebackground walllpaper in the beginning?
<DasEi> clayg: there are themes for grub2, also
<Over^Kill> <ChogyDan> Couldnt find package
<edbian> OpenSourcedNick1, Good point
<clayg> what happens if you use an older ubuntu version and dont upgrade the kernel ever
<sebsebseb> clayg: as for GDM 2 the log in,  I really dislike it in Ubuntu,  in Fedora and such its ok,  maybe just since a better background by default though.  The old GDM can be installed, but its not as simple as just installing and using.
<OpenSourcedNick1> edbian: I'm an advanced paranoid :D
<ekontsevoy> There's a new package in Ubuntu, which allows idle servers to power off themselves (and wake on LAN later). What's the name of it? I thought it was "powersleep" but apparently not...
<DasEi> clayg: right
<clayg> you can still use all applications for it as they update right?
<soadkombucha> Hasanibrahim: Any luck?
<clayg> yeah need to find a distro i liked a little better or at least was able to use easier
<edbian> OpenSourcedNick1, Then don't save your passwords at all.  The safest password is one that is stored in only 1 place that nobody else can ever read.  Your mind.
<ekontsevoy> Anyone? (sorry I didnt' make it clear that it was a question for everybody :-)
<ekontsevoy> There's a new package in Ubuntu, which allows idle servers to power off themselves (and wake on LAN later). What's the name of it? I thought it was "powersleep" but apparently not...
<sebsebseb> clayg: (well last Fedora I tried was Fedora 11, and GDM 2 looked ok there)
<OpenSourcedNick1> edbian: holy crap my mind is the worst hard drive EVER
<clayg> sebsebseb, still want to still do a debian fork
<MBG1987> hi
<MBG1987> hello folks
<MBG1987> i've a question
<edbian> OpenSourcedNick1, But it is the most secure
<OpenSourcedNick1> unreliable
<babbageclunk> soadkombucha: great, thanks - I'll try that now
<clayg> i guess version is what i meant not dist
<sebsebseb> clayg: yes the old GDM is :) can be themed nicely and all that.  However a bit silly to install into Ubuntu yourself I guess, may as well just use a better alternative.
<Over^Kill> <ChogyDan> In network tools under devices it lists an IPV4 adapter, but it has an IP of 127.0.0.1 (Standard) is that just a loopback and isnt the card or?
<Hasanibrahim> soadkombucha: prosess is going yet
<soadkombucha> babbageclunk: Not a problem. I forgot /bin/bash after #! when I pasted that. So if you want a shell script make sure it has that line
<test34> ekontsevoy, theres a package named wakeonlan
<devilcraef> greetings
<MBG1987> i've a question
<MBG1987> i've a question
<clayg> sebsebseb, what is a better alternative? iw as talking about going back a few releases in ubuntu and using that
<MBG1987> i've a question
<FloodBot2> MBG1987: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edbian> OpenSourcedNick1, Try password gorilla.  It stores them in encryption.
<sebsebseb> clayg: KDM has an alright theme, and is nice with multiple users, since it will show the user account that was last logged in.
<edbian> OpenSourcedNick1, I have to go now though
<OpenSourcedNick1> I'll try KeePass
<sebsebseb> clayg: Slim is rather nice really
<edbian> OpenSourcedNick1, Good luck finding a great solution!
<ekontsevoy> test34: yeah that's just for sending WOL signal. But they built a nice server tool which watches process table and after all processes sit idle for XX minutes it automatically powers it off.
<soadkombucha>  babbageclunk: So the PROPER script is http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/455994/
<pw-toxic> erUSUL, can i install ebox on 10.4 home idition of ubuntu? i need a graphical UI for my server besides ebox
<sebsebseb> clayg: by default if you install from the Ubuntu repo, you get the Debian theme, because yep Ubuntu is based on Debian.  There are some rather nice themes on its website, and woudn't take much for you to make your own.
<soadkombucha> Hasanibrahim: The download?
<ChogyDan> Over^Kill: look at the Network device field
<sebsebseb> clayg: Theres also LXDM and XDM.
<Hasanibrahim> soadkombucha:  CC [M]  /usr/src/alsa-driver-1.0.23/pci/hda/patch_nvhdmi.o  CC [M]  /usr/src/alsa-driver-1.0.23/pci/hda/patch_realtek.o, this was the last message on Terminal
<Over^Kill> <ChogyDan> ya it says loopback
<MBG1987> i'm not spam
<Hasanibrahim> and going on
<sebsebseb> clayg: install LXDM from repo and you get the nice Lubuntu theme.
<ChogyDan> Over^Kill: is your card listed?
<LjL> !repeat | MBG1987
<ubottu> MBG1987: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<test34> ekontsevoy, sorry I dont know
<clayg> what would i lose by using say Hardy?
<erUSUL> pw-toxic: do not see why not
<clayg> instead of lucid
<soadkombucha> Hasanibrahim: Oh t can take a few minutes
<pw-toxic> erUSUL, currently i have 9.04 but i cant install ebox...
<arand> ekontsevoy: powernap?
<sebsebseb> clayg: oh downgrade back to Hardy
<DasEi> I got a problem with a broken box here : I chrooted in via cd and installed ssh, but when I try to log in remotely, the client says : server refused to allocate pty,  what's that ?
<ekontsevoy> arand: YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ekontsevoy> thanks guys
<erUSUL> pw-toxic: why? concrete error messages ? what is failing ?
<sebsebseb> clayg: sounds alright to me, however it runs out of support on the desktop at the end of April next year
<Over^Kill> <ChogyDan> where do I look exactly, under Network Tools?
<clayg> sebsebseb, what type of support though?
<soadkombucha> Hasanibrahim: When it finishes try a system reboot, and if it still doesn't work go into terminal and type alsamixer (or you can install an alsamixer GUI from software center) and make sure it's not muted
<sebsebseb> clayg: all support, no more security updates
<ChogyDan> Over^Kill: that same spot, where the loop back is listed
<MBG1987> what's the alternative to dreamweaver
<MBG1987> what's the alternative to dreamweaver
<Over^Kill> <ChogyDan> no not listed
<pw-toxic> erUSUL, The follwing packages have unmet dependencies: ebox-all: Depends: ebox-communiocation but is not going to be installed
<sebsebseb> clayg: server version gets another two years though, only server stuff though
<MBG1987> what's the alternative to dreamweaver  on ubuntu
<pw-toxic> erUSUL, and a lot more
<sebsebseb> !eol | clayg
<ubottu> clayg: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<sebsebseb> !html | MBG1987
<pw-toxic> erUSUL, on apt-get install ebox-all
<ubottu> MBG1987: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<ChogyDan> Over^Kill: for me it is a drop down
<hrishi> I've formated sda 4 in which windows 7 was installed. how can I remove that entry from grub?
<sebsebseb> MBG1987: What kind of websites are you making?
<SlidingHorn> wow...hard to imagine I've been using Ubuntu since dapper...
<Over^Kill> <ChogyDan> ya theres no dropdown meny
<Over^Kill> *menu
<sebsebseb> SlidingHorn: second release in 2005 for me
<MBG1987> web 2.0 websites
<sebsebseb> SlidingHorn: not my first distro also :)
<MBG1987> web 2.0 websites
<DasEi> hrishi: edit /etc/default/grub  , then run update-grub, both as root
<sebsebseb> MBG1987: hrm
<erUSUL> pw-toxic: aptitude why  ebox-communiocation
<sebsebseb> MBG1987: Which version of Dreamweaver?
<clayg> so there is no grub2 gui to remove or edit what is presented at bootup?
<MBG1987> cs3 or later
<SlidingHorn> sebsebseb, it was my first linux distro...just one day said "I want to try linux" and got it, lol
<MBG1987> what's hrm? how to install?
<sebsebseb> MBG1987: to be honest, there are some alright WYSIWYG 's for  Desktop Linux, but none of them are as good as Dreamweaver really
<pw-toxic> erUSUL, unable to find a reason to install ebox-communication
<ChogyDan> Over^Kill: yeah, I don't know, sorry
<erUSUL> pw-toxic: why-not
<sebsebseb> MBG1987: no I meant hrm as in like thinking
<erUSUL> pw-toxic: aptitude why-not ebox-communiocation
<soadkombucha> clayg: No but you can remove the old kernels through synaptic and run update-grub
<clayg> and my /etc/default/grub doesn't list any of the os's it seems ot only list how other options are handled
<pw-toxic> erUSUL, unable to find a reason to remove ebox-communication
<sebsebseb> MBG1987: the good news is
<clayg> soadkombucha, looking through synaptic in the kernel section i dont see anything i can remove
<MBG1987> is..
<sebsebseb> MBG1987: you can probably Wine Dreamweaver quite nicely, but may hae to set it up a bit
<soadkombucha> clayg: try this: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<MBG1987> really!
<Over^Kill> <ChogyDan> How do I do this (tar xvzf tg3-<version>.tar.gz
<airtonix> lol@dreamweaver
<pw-toxic> erUSUL, anyway i think im gonna install 10.04 since my motherboard broke and i need to buy a new motherboard, cpu, ram and a new sata controller for my 10 HDDs
<clayg> is there a better keyword i could just search for? or some kinda program that goes "ok he has 3.4, so he doesn't want anything lower than that "?
<soadkombucha> clayg: And then run this to make sure they're gone: dpkg -l | grep linux-image-2
<MBG1987> it will be great
<clayg> soadkombucha, giving it a shot now
<Over^Kill> <ChogyDan> from the CD-ROM
<erUSUL> pw-toxic: :/ check System>Admin>software sources and make sure there is no important repo disablwed
<sebsebseb> MBG1987: also with enough RAM and such, you can run it in a Windows virtual machine
<hrishi> DasEi: thanks :)
<MBG1987> but what version could run vbia wine?
<sebsebseb> airtonix: not exactly, because lets be honest, most of the open source WYSWIGY's aren't as good
<DasEi> clayg: in the given file you can also set the number of entries, get used to it
<airtonix> sebsebseb, all wysiwygs are bad
<sebsebseb> airtonix: I know, Dreamweaver, eww Adobe, eww propritary software, but st ill
<kickstart> sebsebseb & MBG1987 -> Photoshop works fine with Wine, why not Dreamweaver... Try with PlayOnLinux ?
<MBG1987> i ran windows inside vbox but it sucks all the time
<clayg> soadkombucha, first command gave "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<clayg> "
<Over^Kill> <ChogyDan> Just open terminal from Desktop and type in command with the version put where it says? will it find the CD-ROM or do I need to add that option into the command somehow?
<sebsebseb> airtonix: indeed hand coding :)  ,but not for his sites
<soadkombucha> clayg: Not a GUI program I know of
<sebsebseb> MBG1987: not if you set the vm up properly it won't I guess
<erUSUL> !appdb | MBG1987 kickstart
<ubottu> MBG1987 kickstart: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<pw-toxic> erUSUL, what are important repos? ;)
<soadkombucha> clayg: Hmm.
<DasEi> clayg: so then obsolete (older ones) will get caught by apt
<erUSUL> pw-toxic: universe multiverse
<soadkombucha> claygRun the second command
<pw-toxic> erUSUL, hm on which tab do i see this?
<clayg> ok ran both commands , the /etc/default/grub doesn't seem to list anything I can remove to accomplish what I'd like
<clayg> would anyone be willing to look at a pastebin of mine?
<MBG1987> other question plz
<erUSUL> pw-toxic: first tab and third iirc
<soadkombucha> clayg: You could manually remove them from grub.cfg
<soadkombucha> clayg: If they're bothering you THAT much, but be careful not to mess anything up
<erUSUL> soadkombucha: to see them appear again on the next automatic « update-grub » run
<sebsebseb> clayg: removing from Synaptic is easy
<MBG1987> I want the source code of ubutnu tweak how to get it?
<sebsebseb> clayg: and you don't need to do this other stuff
<pw-toxic> erUSUL, the first ab is called "Ubuntu Software" and there are only some checkboxses...
<sebsebseb> clayg: well maybe update Grub when your done
<MBG1987> I want the source code of ubutnu tweak how to get it?
<clayg> http://pastebin.ca/1890503
<pw-toxic> everything is chedked
<soadkombucha> sebsebseb: Apparently they didn't show up in synaptic
<erUSUL> soadkombucha: head -n2 /boot/grub/grub.cfg | tail -n1
<sebsebseb> clayg: search for linux-kernel  in synaptic or something like that, should bring  the kernels up
<clayg> soadkombucha, will check out grub.cfg is it located in the same directory
<sebsebseb> clayg: I am not on Ubuntu now, another distro instead :)  Got Ubuntu vms though
<ae86-drifter> i have x server running, but dont know what to do  can someone please help me acheive this: http://sourceforge.net/project/screenshots.php?group_id=156984&ssid=35722
<MBG1987> I want the source code of ubutnu tweak how to get it?or it's just closed source
<sebsebseb> MBG1987: ask the developers of it or something
<None_1> USERHOST None_1
<laeg> does power management not come into affect when vlc is open? if so, will it differentiate between media playing in vlc and media that has finished?
<sebsebseb> MBG1987: Ubuntu Tweak is not an offical  Ubuntu program
<ikonia> ae86-drifter: how is that anything to do with ubuntu
<ChogyDan> Over^Kill: sorry mate, I gotta go, but the driver is already installed.   Maybe file a bug/help report on launchpad, see if someone there knows.
<ae86-drifter> ikonia i mean to use with ubuntu instead of mandriva
<erUSUL> pw-toxic: and they are checked ?
<ikonia> ae86-drifter: the backend connection does not matter
<Over^Kill> :( well thanks for all the hel;p <ChogyDan>
<Over^Kill> help
<pw-toxic> erUSUL, all are c hecked
<ikonia> ae86-drifter: as login as there is a login manager running you should be able to connect to it
<ae86-drifter> ikonia, i am using debian
<ikonia> ae86-drifter: ok - so why are you asking ubuntu ?
<MBG1987> I've sent a message to the developer asking for the source code for translating issue
<MBG1987> I've sent a message to the developer asking for the source code for translating issue
<ae86-drifter> because i have both
<ikonia> ae86-drifter: they work the same
<MBG1987> i hope to respond 4 that
<ae86-drifter> ok thx ill try play around with it again
<DasEi> Server refused to allocate pty stdin: is not a tty     << getting this when I try to log in an chrooted ssh-server, Ideas ?
<ae86-drifter> i thought there was something on the linux side that needs config
<soadkombucha> sebsebseb: Wouldn't he be better off searching for linux-geneeric?
<sebsebseb> soadkombucha: uhmm yeah
<sebsebseb> soadkombucha: well tell them that instead of me?
<ikonia> ae86-drifter: nope, just a login manager to connect to, that's it
<Colonel_panic> I installed wicd, and now my wifi adapter doesn't work
<DanielePamPa> Ciao
<germ86> Guten Abend
<sebsebseb> !de | germ86
<ubottu> germ86: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ae86-drifter> ikonia, so i do not even need to have x loaded on my ubuntu machine?
<cntrational> so um i have a question: I use the compose key to enter characters, but Qt and GTK+ applications have different combinations. How do I make the combinations the same on both?
<DanielePamPa> come connettere iphone su ubuntu
<MBG1987> what happen to the steam project is it come to the linux after MAC
<soadkombucha> clayg: Search in synaptic for linux-generic
<ikonia> ae86-drifter: you need to have X running on the machine you want to connect to, for a backend connection.
<MBG1987> what happen to the steam project is it come to the linux after MAC
<ikonia> MBG1987: no idea, and that's nothing to do with ubuntu
<erUSUL> !iphone | DanielePamPa
<ubottu> DanielePamPa: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<erUSUL> !it | DanielePamPa
<ubottu> DanielePamPa: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<cntrational> dammit why am i ignored again
<wildbat|GER_4-1> ubuntu don't give the option to suspend/sleep(it got hibernates thou) in the shutdown menu~ what should i do to enable it? 10.04, E6600, ASUS P5B
<ikonia> cntrational: you're not
<sebsebseb> !pm > germ86
<ubottu> germ86, please see my private message
<erUSUL> cntrational: nobody knows the answer ?
<sebsebseb> germ86: stay in the channel :)
<soadkombucha> cntrational: Did you try to edit the global shortcut keys ione of the two?n
<cntrational> ikonia: I've asked this question 2 times before :(
<clayg> soadkombucha, ok i found a few, i can just remove all but the latest and have no problems?
<ikonia> cntrational: if someone knows the answer, they will respond
<cntrational> soadkombucha: they're apparently hardcoded
<germ86> hello
<soadkombucha> cntrational: Then you're probably out of luck.
<Colonel_panic> I installed wicd, and now my wifi adapter doesn't work
<soadkombucha> Colonel_panic: That's weird. I installed it yesterday and my wireless is working fine..
<MBG1987> i'm about to leave linux and go back to window$ say why?
<Colonel_panic> well, as I said yesterday
<ikonia> MBG1987: ok - bye then
<bazhang> !ot | MBG1987
<ubottu> MBG1987: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ikonia> MBG1987: not interested in why, use whatever OS you want
<soadkombucha> Colonel_panic: What?
<Colonel_panic> I'm on a Dell Mini 9, which has a broadcom driver that uses the wl-broadcom driver
<[manas]> is it any chance to delete encrypted partition without pass, plus to recovery data???
<soadkombucha> Colonel_panic: Just uninstall WICD?
<Colonel_panic> hehe
<Colonel_panic> yeah I did that too=
<soadkombucha> Colonel_panic: Did you go to synaptic and remove everything?
<snr1> hello
<Colonel_panic> and reinstalled network-adapter
<MBG1987> ikonia: i'm kidding
<pw-toxic> erUSUL, do you know on which operating system the ebox 1.4 iso is based on?
<bazhang> MBG1987, chat elsewhere
<soadkombucha> Colonel_panic: There are 4 packaged for WICD installed
<Colonel_panic> no I didn't use synaptic
<erUSUL> pw-toxic: no sorry; its web page should tell
<Over^Kill> If I want to extract files from the CD I would CD the cdrom and type tar xvzf filename.tar.gz /pathway?
<soadkombucha> Colonel_panic: wicd, wicd-daemon, python-wicd, and wicd-gtk
<soadkombucha> Colonel_panic: Go into synaptic and see if those four are gone.
<soadkombucha> Hasanibrahim: Welcome back
<Colonel_panic> when I do a sudo apt-get remove, it doesn't remove them all/
<erUSUL> Over^Kill: -C /pathway/
<Colonel_panic> ?
<MBG1987> sorry
<soadkombucha> Colonel_panic: It should have, but you can always check
<Colonel_panic> OK lemme check
<DasEi> Over^Kill: no, first copy them over, as you can't write on the cd , nor ?!
<Over^Kill> ahh
<Over^Kill> ok
<soadkombucha> Hasanibrahim: Any luck?
<Hasanibrahim> soadkombucha: Thankyou, it worked, you're great :) thanks
<germ86> @colonel_panic try apt-get purge
<soadkombucha> Hasanibrahim: Not a problem.
<Hasanibrahim> it's workin now
<soadkombucha> Hasanibrahim: Awesome
<snr1> I changed from proxy server to direct internet connection and I changed all the settings. But still I can't install vim using apt-get install vim-gnome.
<soadkombucha> Hasanibrahim: Glad I could help
<soadkombucha> Colonel_panic: apt-get --purge
<MBG1987> what's the aim of lamp ?
<erUSUL> !lamp | MBG1987
<ubottu> MBG1987: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<snr1> I changed from proxy server to direct internet connection and I changed all the settings. But still I can't install vim using apt-get install vim-gnome.  Can any one help
<snr1> ?
<snr1> I changed from proxy server to direct internet connection and I changed all the settings. But still I can't install vim using apt-get install vim-gnome.  Can any one help?
<snr1> I changed from proxy server to direct internet connection and I changed all the settings. But still I can't install vim using apt-get install vim-gnome.  Can any one help?
<erUSUL> snr1: see if proxy still configured in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/
<erUSUL> !repeat | snr1
<ubottu> snr1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Hesay1st> 系统部是自带了vim嘛=.=
<MBG1987> i want to design a web 2.0 site what's the best language to do it php or html or..
<hoschi> Hi, where are the xmodmap files located in ubuntu?
<Daekdroom> MBG1987, PHP.
<steffan> !repeat | snr1
<ubottu> snr1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<erUSUL> !cn | Hesay1st
<ubottu> Hesay1st: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<steffan> snr1: can you pastebin the error please?
<Hesay1st> MBG1987:  PHP
<steffan> !pastebin | snr1
<ubottu> snr1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<snr1> erUSUL: etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ there is no such file available
<erUSUL> is a dir
<snr1> ok
<[manas]> is it any chance to delete encrypted partition without pass, plus to recovery data???
<markitoxs> how can i see what process is uploading traffic like crazy on my system?
<erUSUL> [manas]: what use is a encrypted partition you can just recover data without password ??
<erUSUL> markitoxs: iftop ?
<pizzledizzle> what's a good binary newsreader for linux cli?
<DasEi> [manas]: I don't get the question full, yes you can delete crypted data w/o pass
<[manas]> erUSUL, ntfs DasEi but how to recover data???
<babbageclunk> soadkombucha: I've done that and rebooted, but I still can't connect over wireless. What else do I need to do afterwards?
<DasEi> markitoxs: installing trafshow is one solution, also check speedometer,networkanalyis (under system)
<DasEi> [manas]: err ? delete or recover ?
<erUSUL> [manas]: as i said the whole point of encrypted partritions is "no password; no data"
<aloon> I tried at one point to get rid of KDE , and now in terminal I get "The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:" , is there a way I can cancel those programs being removed ?
<aloon> It lists all the KDE apps , and I was hoping to cancel their deletion
<soadkombucha> babbageclunk: Hold on
<erUSUL> aloon: you can try to mark them as manually installed... i think aptitude can do that
<erUSUL> aloon: not know exactly how though
<soadkombucha> babbageclunk: paste those commands: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/456003/
<aloon> I think what I did was uninstall one kde thing in synaptic
<DasEi> [manas]: more precise, what do want to do ?
<[manas]> DasEi, erUSUL i want to delete and it will be good to recover but i dont remember pass
<aloon> and it wants to get rid of all the rest
<soadkombucha> babbageclunk: It should work then
<erUSUL> [manas]: to delete a partition you can use any partition editor like gparted; to recover data from a encripted partition you need the password
<DasEi> [manas]: you might then back it up for a later remembrance, else data is lost unless pass is weak and you want to crack it
<markitoxs> DasEi, using trafshow i can see the port thats being used, but how to check the process?
<erUSUL> markitoxs: sudo lsof -i :portnumber
<markitoxs> erUSUL, thx
<[manas]> DasEi, erUSUL to crack will take time and its 1TB to back up, how i can delete it??
<markitoxs> why the hell would pulseuadio stream 55k' s per second to this ip? 224.0.0.56:46436
<DasEi> markitoxs: top , better htop, then F& to sort
<DasEi> F6  *
<DasEi> [manas]: you might then back it up for a later remembrance, else data is lost unless pass is weak and you want to crack it
<erUSUL> markitoxs: someone is listening to what you ar listening ? see what programs are using pulseaudio ?
<DasEi> [manas]: sorry, typo ^ , use gparted to re-format that parti
<[manas]> Thanks
<soadkombucha> babbageclunk: any luck
<markitoxs> erUSUL, that is SO weird, im not listening to anything on my system
<DasEi> markitoxs: ethereal gives extended info on network-usage
<soadkombucha> back
<erUSUL> markitoxs: go to sound preferences and see what apps are using pulseaudio
<ace_> Hi all. Can anyone help me create a startup flash drive?
<DasEi> ace_: sure
<babbageclunk> soadkombucha: nearly there - I deleted the directory from /usr/src/rt8192...
<DasEi> ace_: just a live on a usb-stick ?
<babbageclunk> soadkombucha: so insmod cant't find the .o file
<babbageclunk> just rebuilding it now
<ace_> DasEi yes
<Over^Kill> Ok I built my NIC card driver, which file should it be the .gz file right? if so how do I install it?
<DasEi> ace_: sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<DasEi> ace_: fetch the iso, md5sum it ..
<jake__> hello
<ace_> having trouble ok let me try that thanks
<jake__> i have a question?
<DasEi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<[manas]> DasEi, i cant find hdd with gparted
<jake__> i have ubuntu and windows 7 in dual boot and i was wondering how to get rid of windows 7?
<DasEi> [manas]: does sudo fdisk -l list it ?
<babbageclunk> soadkombucha, It seemed to work (no errors), but I still can't connect.
<erUSUL> jake__: reformat its partition. use for data storage ...
<jake__> ok
<jake__> thanks
<erUSUL> jake__: or to hold your /home
<erUSUL> !separatehome
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<DasEi> jake__: gparted >> reformat it's partions, then remove entry from grub
<aendruk> Where is the menu where I can enable and disable system services such as CUPS and bluetooth?
<DasEi> ace_: say when installed and iso is down
<abhi_nav> aendruk, you can remove bluetooth from system=>admin=>startup manager
<DasEi> !info bum | aendruk
<[manas]> DasEi, its show some Disk /dev/sdb: 134 MB, 134217728 bytes but its not 134 mb
<ubottu> aendruk: bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.2-1 (lucid), package size 83 kB, installed size 520 kB
<DasEi> aendruk: sudo apt-get install bum
<jake__> i'm not to fimailry with linux so please explain
<jake__> more
<DasEi> jake__: you are in ubu now on that box ?
<jake__> what?
<ader10> How do I stop the password prompt after resuming from suspend?
<DasEi> jake__: you are in your ubuntu-system on that pc now  ?
<Over^Kill> I built my NIC card driver, which file should it be the .gz file right? if so how do I install it?
<jake__> yes
<jake__> i am
<DasEi> !who | jake__:
<ubottu> jake__:: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DasEi> jake__: sudo apt-get install gparted
<jake__> <ubottu> like this
<cesc> where can I learn more about the directory structure used in linux... (in ubuntu in this case) bin / boot / dev / etc / proc / root etc... I'm a noob on linux. Any good website for starters?
<jake__> <ubottu> be back have to eat some lunch
<DasEi> jake__: DasEi is my nick , ubott.. is the channel ro-bot , triggered by ! , like:
<DasEi> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<[manas]> DasEi, its show some Disk /dev/sdb: 134 MB, 134217728 bytes but its not 134 mb
<aendruk> abhi_nav, DasEi: thanks, both of those helped.
<cwtiyar> how can i download videos from youtube?
<babbageclunk> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<DasEi> [manas]: fdisk -l won't show that drive ?
<[manas]> DasEi, it shows nut only 134 mb
<laeg> does power management not come into affect when vlc is open? if so, will it differentiate between media playing in vlc and media that has finished?
<DasEi> cwtiyar: either by a ff plugin or by youtube-dl
<async> hi to all. who know wireshark analog for linux(ubuntu)?
<CQ> I have a sound system that's not working... is pulseaudio standard, or should I remove it?
<cwtiyar> DasEi , what its name in ff plugin?
<babbageclunk> I think I've installed the RealTek driver, but I still can't connect.
<abhi_nav> abhinav, :D
<SeySayux> Hi. What would be the fastest, easiest way to make a deb package and host it (if possible, without using Ubuntu)? I've got no prior experience with making deb packages, only rpm.
<ace_> I'm downloading an iso now I think
<DasEi> [manas]: then you got another prob, sure drive is up and connected at all ?
<abhi_nav> abhinav, I think nature planned us to be twin but something goes wrong so he recover that here - we have look a like nicks!!!! :D
<DasEi> cwtiyar: video downloadhelper, and I think sth. for  youtube only there is, too , search ff addons
<shay27> wow check this out ! this website let you translate your text to 57 languages for free ! or you can download & install it on your computer !! http://www.best-translator.com
<maksimk0> русские здесь есть?
<cwtiyar> DasEi ,thanks i searched for some
<SlidingHorn> !ru | maksimk0
<ubottu> maksimk0: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<async> есть
<DasEi> [manas]: if drive is correctly connected, fdisk should find it
<Over^Kill> I built my NIC card driver, which file should it be the .gz file right? if so how do I install it?
<DasEi> Over^Kill: I havent followed all your conv. ; sure you need to compile the driver for that nick ?
<DasEi> nic*
<Over^Kill> <DasEi> I think I did all that stuff
<Over^Kill> <DasEi> I just need to do the install now, I did the Make parts
<Over^Kill> but the instructions didnt tell me how to install it lol
<maksimk0> would xubuntu work correctly on EEEtop all in one?
<[manas]> DasEi, its coretly connected but its shows it but as i sayed 134mb i think i did something with Disk utylity
<DasEi> Over^Kill: you did configure, make, make install, installed build-essential beforehands ?
<DasEi> [manas]: is it a single drive, this 1 TB one ?
<Over^Kill> <DasEi> I believe so, I have an .sh file, .gz file, and a buncha .h, .c, .o files
<DasEi> Over^Kill: that's a little dangerous, as my crystal-ball lacks battery;; ./blah.sh
<Over^Kill> <DasEi> thats ok if its dangerious I can reinstall I just want to try and get the NIC card working
<DasEi> !compile | Over^Kill
<ubottu> Over^Kill: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<tom-b1> in Ubuntu 9.04 , the Nautilus browser has an option to "toggle between button and text based location bar". In 10.04 the "text based" option appears to not exist. Does this very useful setting no longer exist, or am I missing a setting somewhere ? Thanks
<SIREN> What is Truecrypt ?
<Over^Kill> <DasEi> I did the compile
<DasEi> Over^Kill:  a *sh is an executable script, so..
<vu1kan> tom-b1 press ctrl+l to get the text based bar
<Pirate_Hunter> !truecrypt | SIREN
<ubottu> SIREN: Truecrypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<Over^Kill> <DasEi> yes, so just ./name.sh
<DasEi> Over^Kill:  sudo chmod +x blah.sh
<abhi_nav> SIREN, http://www.truecrypt.org/
<DasEi> Over^Kill: then ./name.sh
<DasEi> (make it executable first)
<[manas]> DasEi, sorry its not 1tb its 120gb my fault it sata laptop drive
<CybeRebel> hello all, can someone tell me how to stop tor running at boot? Please
<DasEi> [manas]: so you have it in fdisk now ?
<SIREN> dose truecrypt affect bios passwords? i.e. could i have a bios password and trucrypt
<Random833> anyone know how to make qt apps pick up my cursor size setting?
<Over^Kill> <DasEi> :( no such file or directory
<Random833> i've had the same problem with compiz, but i have other issues with compiz too so i don't use it
<DasEi> SIREN: sure, two complete independent things
<soadkombucha> babbageclunk: Did you ever get it?
<[manas]> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/8BZZ4MMw
<DasEi> Over^Kill: cd in that dir, ls to verify file is there, use <TAB< for auto-completiton
<SIREN> DasEi, cool
<Tiflomix> Ho
<Tiflomix> Ho
<Tiflomix> Ho
<Tiflomix> Ho
<FloodBot2> Tiflomix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[manas]> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/8BZZ4MMw its a /dev/sdb
<aendruk> CUPS isn't running and I don't know why. Is it usually listed in Preferences -> Startup Applications, or is there anywhere else I might have absentmindedly disabled it?
<what_if> the scripts in my /etc/profile.d directory are not being executed automatically on login. how can I fix this?
<sandr1x> besides k3b and brasero, what else can be used in gnome to burn a DVD?
<SIREN> I have a lenovo T500 and is there anyway to change the way setting for the trackpad?
<babbageclunk> soadkombucha: Not yet - in the output of lshw -C network it says "network DISABLED"
<DasEi> [manas]: saw it, so that's the one you want to free ?
<sandr1x> what_if, put them into /etc/rc.local?
<soadkombucha> babbageclunk: Does it show the networks?
<[manas]> DasEi, yes mate set it free like a bird
<babbageclunk> soadkombucha: following this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WirelessTroubleshootingGuide
<roosh> ndiswapper "couldn't load driver netr7364," any help?
<what_if> sandr1x: well, these scripts are installed by other packages... (Realplayer for one)
<DasEi> [manas]: gparted >> uper right corner, switch to sdb
<babbageclunk> soadkombucha, wireless networks? not
<soadkombucha> babbageclunk: Okay. At least you got the drivers installed and they're recognized right?
<babbageclunk> soadkombucha, yes, it looks like it
<soadkombucha> babbageclunk: OK hopefully the troubleshoot guide works for you
<[manas]> DasEi, and it shows 125 mb
<sandr1x> what_if, put their paths into /etc/rc.local, so that they will be executed for sure
<babbageclunk> soadkombucha: thanks for your help!
<DasEi> [manas]: device > new parti-table
<hazard> I'm fairly new to Ubuntu, and having a bit of a time using apt. Is there a way to search repositories? I'm trying to find picasa.
<[manas]> DasEi, msdos?
<what_if> sandr1x: that should work. Perhaps file a bug as well? Is anyone else having this issue ?
<DasEi> [manas]: yes
<sandr1x> hazard, apt-cache search keyword
<vu1kan> hazard use the synaptic package manager
<sandr1x> what_if, dunno
<hazard> sandr1x: Thanks.
<DasEi> [manas]: which OS should access this space in the later ?
<sandr1x> hazard, welcome
<[manas]> DasEi, Error while creating partition table
<hazard> vu1kan: Thanks, but I generally prefer the command line whenever reasonable.
<soadkombucha> babbageclunk: Not a problem!
<Shadowknight> I'm trying to install ubuntu, but the livecd keeps locking up. It shows a graphic at the bottom of the page on boot, but then switches to a blinking white cursor. If I press f6 during boot, I get the menu but I cannot install the O/S, I get a page worth of text showing it's starting to boot, but it hangs.
<sandr1x> what is the console-like DVD-burning tool?
<soadkombucha> babbageclunk: It's convenient I had the same wireless card
<[manas]> DasEi, i but win there later
<[manas]> *put
<sebsebseb> Shadowknight: Got your ISO still?
<sandr1x> Shadowknight, try to put xforcevesa as a boot option
<erUSUL> sandr1x: growisofs ?
<sandr1x> erUSUL, syntax?
<Shadowknight> I've used xforcevesa, and it hasn't helped. I've also made sure to set the BIOS for my Asus psc800 motherboard to compatbilitiy mode
<erUSUL> sandr1x: to burn what? an iso file? a folder? « man growisofs » examples section
<[manas]> DasEi, any idea why im getting eror
<sandr1x> erUSUL, folder
<Shadowknight> sebsebseb: I still have the iso. I'm also downloading the alternate boot CD, but I'm still hoping to get the GUI version I've downloaded to work first, if possible
<erUSUL> sandr1x: directly from man page --> growisofs -Z /dev/dvd -R -J /some/files
<sebsebseb> Shadowknight: ok check your ISO's are good
<Over^Kill> Anyone running Ubuntu on Hyper V?
<sandr1x> Shadowknight, how about nolapic?
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | Shadowknight
<ubottu> Shadowknight: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sebsebseb> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<DasEi> [manas]: is the sys mounted ?
<ace_> gotta reboot brb
<sandr1x> erUSUL, thx
<Shadowknight> tried noapic and nolapic as well, no success
<[manas]> DasEi, ???
<sebsebseb> Shadowknight: if your installing form a bad  CD, well then yep likely to get problems
<DasEi> [manas]: right-click it in gparted, choose unmount, if not greyed out
<soadkombucha> Shadowknight: acpi=off?
<[manas]> DasEi, is not monted
<Shadowknight> tried acpi off as well
<DasEi> [manas]: mount in trml also shows all mounted drives
<thune3> Shadowknight: what graphics chip/card do you have?
<Shadowknight> I'm using ATI, and I know they have problems. I tried throwing in an old Gefore 2, but the card is dead
<[manas]> DasEi, is not mounted
<Shadowknight> There isn't anywhere local where I can get an Nvidia AGP card on a Sunday :( Assuming that is the problem...
<DasEi> [manas]: do any apps access it so it's busy ? like truecrypt ?
<IamFED> hi\
<[manas]> DasEi, sorry dont get u
<IamFED> can someone Help me plz
<jake__> ok i'm back
<ikonia> IamFED: you need to assk a question then
<IamFED> im trying to set up a wireless connection on ubuntu
<IamFED> it doesnt scan my WIFI
<IamFED> =[
<win_2_linux> here's what i was told, go into admin drivers and have it look for drivers
<jake__> i have ubuntu and windows 7 in a dual boot how do i get rid of windows 7?
<DasEi> [manas]: let's try terminal then, so weg output from it, close gparted
<IamFED> admin drivers? wheres that
<IamFED> this is my first time using linuX
<[manas]> DasEi, done
<ds2008> hi
<slow-motion> re
<thune3> Shadowknight: just guessing, you might try 'nomodeset' or 'modeset=0' or 'xdriver=vesa'
<enigma87> hey guys, anyone have experience writing preseed files for ubuntu/debian?
<[manas]> DasEi, what command?
<DasEi> [manas]:sudo parted /dev/sdb mklabel msdos
<duffydack> jake__, where is win7 on your hd in relation to ubuntu
<ds2008> does anyone know, what's wrong, if a fresh installed ubuntu lucid always freezes 3-5mins after booting? (on the same pc debian runs quite perfect)
<[manas]> DasEi, Error: Input/output error during write on /dev/sdb
<[manas]> Retry/Ignore/Cancel?
<tomasz> Who knows how to add change volume to default panel
<win_2_linux> IAmFed go into system administration hardware drivers
<enigma87> ds2008: have you tried running memtest?
<win_2_linux> it helped me get it up
<win_2_linux> get wireless up that is
<DasEi> [manas]: ignore
<ds2008> yes! memtest runs without any problems
<DasEi> enigma87: time ago for me , but system-config-kickstart did it for me
<ds2008> actually debian is running on the pc - quite perfect! but i prefer using ubuntu
<enigma87> DasEi: system-config-kickstart created the file for you? I'm just stuck on "Write changes to disk?" for the LVM partitions
<DasEi> [manas]: through ?
<Dittersdorf> Hi. Does anyone here plays Nethack on Ubuntu?
<vu1kan> tomasz what ver. of ubuntu?
<tomasz> vu1kan: 10.04
<[manas]> DasEi, Information: You may need to update /etc/fstab.
<vu1kan> tomasz rightclick your panel, choose 'add to panel' and add 'indicator applet'
<DasEi> [manas]: run the same command again :
<DasEi> [manas]:sudo parted /dev/sdb mklabel msdos
<flex54> #xbins
<Shadowknight> checked the hash for the distro I download, it's perfect
<DasEi> enigma87: yes it did, but I will leave for food soon and so now aren't willing to dig it out
<[manas]> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/PgUf3T9U
<tomasz> vu1kan: what next?
<flex54> #xbins
<enigma87> DasEi: lol same here, huungry
<Dittersdorf_> Hi. does someone here plays Nethack?
<grkblood> how do i find a version of moonlight that i think i installed from source?
<DasEi> [manas]:second try still write error ?
<vu1kan> tomasz that should give you a panel app with a little speaker and an envolope, the speaker's the volume control
<grkblood> i tried dpkg-query -l | grep -i moonlight
<grkblood> didnt get anything
<[manas]> DasEi, yes
<tomasz> vu1kan: oky thaks
<[manas]> DasEi, hdd dead??
<DasEi> [manas]: could be, we'll check in a moment, now try :
<ramit> hi
<soadkombucha> hi
<DasEi> [manas]:sudo parted /dev/sdb mkpart NTFS
<Dittersdorf_> Hi all. Does someone here plays Nethack on Ubuntu?
<ramit> can anybody tell me why sometime thunderbird is not working for ldap client in lucid
<[manas]> DasEi, Error: Cannot have a partition outside the disk!
<loopidity> man, finally fot this machine run ubuntu, sounds works, mic works, plugged in the cam and flashed green, is there a way to check the webcam also=
<loopidity> ?
<vu1kan> Dittersdorf_ try #ubuntu-gaming
<Dittersdorf_> vulkam - thanks. I will
<ace_> does anyone know why I can't unmount my external hard drive from Ubuntu and the OS asks for it when I reboot?
<ramit> thunderbird not working for ldap client in lucid
<[manas]> DasEi, Error: Cannot have a partition outside the disk!
<loopidity> oh no, wireless card is not working on the machine!
<tomasz> vu1kan: oky but when I open for example xchat I have icon after change volume, how to change position of it
<DasEi> [manas]:got it, have no size specified, try gparted again, should show unallocated now
<vu1kan> tomasz i don't think you can change the order of the indicators...i've been trying to get rid of the envelope for days...i never use it
<ace_> Dasei I made the flash drive but it seems to be an install disk and I have one of those on CD
<didiermah> fuck -you angland!!
<didiermah> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<[manas]> DasEi, everything same
<ramit> aplay -l
<wolter> Everytime I update, wpasupplicant is messed up along with wireless in my laptop, until I reinstall the package
<ramit> and package for sound card is
<DasEi> ace_: I don't get you.. you used an alternate but wanted a live cd ?
<Shadowknight> Okay, it's working. I was putting in the commands via the command line that shows up, but it turns out flagging them in the F6 menu gets them to work... I'm installing now.
<soadkombucha> loopidity: What wireless card
<wolter> any ideas?
<hazard> So, now I've managed to get apt to install picasa, but it appears as if it's installing a Windows version. It fails to start, and the errors are segfaults that mention *.dir.exe.so and HKEY entries.
<loopidity> intel corp pro wireless
<tomasz> vu1kan: oky thanks
<loopidity> 2200BG
<ace_> I just wanted to make the system->create startup disk menu item to work for me
<DasEi> [manas]: then either drive is broken or it's locked, what a type of dive is it ?
<hdon> does anyone know if there's open source VPN software that is decentralized (peer-to-peer)
<DasEi> !who | ace_
<ubottu> ace_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ramit> go to network manager and change settings there
<sandr1x> hdon, openvpn?
<soadkombucha> loopidity: Hmm
<[manas]> DasEi, sata laptop
<ramit> openvpn what
<DasEi> ace_: that's usb-creator then
<ramit> about it
<ramit> sandr
<loopidity> after such an effort got ubuntu running, but now agian...this is fun though
<ace_> dasei I just wanted a repair disk to boot my operation system in case it went bad
<hdon> sandr1x, oh does that do it?
<ace_> dasei I did not want to wipe out and restore the os
<ramit> AAAAAAAas
<sandr1x> hdon, i suppose
<sandr1x> but i may be mistaken
<soadkombucha> loopidity: Yeah. There was a driver that we used last night and I can't remember what it was
<hdon> it looks like it has a "p2p" mode, but that's apparently "point-to-point" mode not "peer-to-peer"
<DasEi> ace_: last you said you wanted aa bootable usb stick ? well, for repair, burn an alternate cd (right 386 or 6)
<hdon> maybe they're the same
<loopidity> soadkombucha, the same device?
<DasEi> [manas]: sudo hdparm -z /dev/sdb returns ?
<didiermah> fuuuck all people i this saloon
<vu1kan> !language | didermah
<ubottu> didermah: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<soadkombucha> loopidity: It was generic wireless drivers for intel
<soadkombucha> There are outdated drivers
<ace_> Dasei the system menu item System->Administration-->Create Startup Disk will not let me burn a cd
<[manas]> DasEi, /dev/sdb:
<[manas]>  re-reading partition table
<Raj> anyone there?
<ace_> raj we are here
<DasEi> !burn | ace_:
<ubottu> ace_:: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<abhi_nav> 1494 bots
<soadkombucha> loopidity: Did you try installing the wireless backport modules?
<ace_> thanks ubottu
<DasEi> ace_: k3b and brasero are most common
<abhi_nav> hello Raj :)
<loopidity> soadkombucha, the code?
<Raj> thank you. :) i'm facing some problems with my WiFi. It says connected but i couldn't browse
<DasEi> ace_: ubott.. is the channel ro-bot, invoked by !, like
<ace_> thank you Dasei
<soadkombucha> loopidity: The drivers hold on
<DasEi> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ace_> oh
<soadkombucha> loopidity: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Download
<grkblood> im trying to get this vid to play and i have the latest moonlight stuff in the repo but it wont play: http://www.sherdog.com/videos/recent/The-Man-Who-Beat-Fedor-2507
<DasEi> ace_: the menuitem lets you create a bootable usb, not cd
<Raj> abihi_nav: , ace_: do i have prefix the user name while chatting?
<ace_> dasei: yes but it trys to take input for it from my external harddrive
<DasEi> ace_: sure, it needs an iso-file for it
<abhi_nav> Raj, you type some initial letter to whome you want to talk for e.g. abhi and then press tab
<ace_> Dasei, is the net the only place I can get and iso file?
<[manas]> DasEi, /dev/sdb: re-reading partition table
<abhi_nav> Raj, its helpful when you write the nick to whome you are chatting to
<Raj> abhi_nav: thank you ,, i got it :)
<DasEi> ace_: you can also extract it from a cd
<abhi_nav> Raj :)
<aretrfre34> hi, i'm sharing my laptop's wan with another, they are pinging each other but second cant ping to wan, says bad address 'google.com' what shoud I change?
<lawj7> Hi, I'm trying to install eeebuntu on my netbook but grub failed to install properly from the live usb.  I'm trying to follow some online instructions but "find /boot/grub/stage1" doesn't exist so I'm stuck at this point.  Any suggestions on how to install grub properly?
<ace_> DasEi oh ok I am confused but will think more about it
<cesc> where can I learn more about the directory structure used in linux... (in ubuntu in this case) bin / boot / dev / etc / proc / root etc... I'm a noob on linux. Any good website for starters?
<om26er> lawj7, you should install ubuntu netbook edition
<jthunder> having problems with the display on 9.10.  When I have HDMI connected I get text on boot, but when xbmc starts blackscreen (although the LCD shows the 1080p being set).  When I plug in the VGA it works fine though.  Any ideas?  xorg.conf?  VGA ignore option?
<om26er> lawj7, http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook
<CaptainTrek> does the package byobu and the package screen depend on each other in Karmic?
<Raj> abhi_nav:  ya abhi... actually, i'm now connected via wired network. everything looks fine with my wifi. but  i couldn't browse the net... while configuring it for the first time... it asked for WPA & WPA2 password.
<vu1kan> !manual | cesc
<ubottu> cesc: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<lawj7> om26er, I'm trying to install eebuntu though which is for the netbook?
<DasEi> [manas]: so that works, so drive is not completly dead then, I'll be off in a minute, seems either like a locked or faulty drive then
<DasEi> !iso | ace_
<ubottu> ace_: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ace_> ty Dasei
<Raj> abhi_nav: i gave my wifi network password. after that it asked Keyring... i chose a new password for it... do i have to give the same password as wifi there?
<om26er> lawj7, eeebuntu is not supported in this channel (probably in no other channel). Ubuntu Netbook Editon on the other hand is part of the ubuntu project whose support is provided here.
<abhi_nav> Raj, wait
<DasEi>  ace_: iso is an image-format used for cd's
<[manas]> DasEi, so what should i do mate???
<Raj> abhi_nav: ok
<wolter> no idea why wpasupplicant gets messed up with upgrades
<wolter> ?
<DasEi> [manas]: check your syslog for errors concerning that drive, if none, run testdisk on it
<abhi_nav> Raj no keyring password is different. you give it keyring paswword when it ask it for. give it wifi password in the feild of wifi password.
<lawj7> om26er, how about help for installing grub properly then which is a distro independant problem :)
<[manas]> DasEi, thanks mate have a nice rest of the day
<DasEi> someone willing to help [manas] to find out whether his sdb is broken ?
<vu1kan> !grub | lawj7
<ubottu> lawj7: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Raj> abhi_nav:  what is the difference between them.... in windows we have to give only one password... why it is two different passwords here?
<lawj7> vulkan, thanks
<aretrfre34> what should i change in iptable to make it FORWARD to DNS?
<abhi_nav> Raj, i dont know the exact technical difference.
<soadkombucha> Raj: You need to give elevated privileges.
<_2> what is wrong with the 10.4 install cd's ???   i can't get one to boot at all in my laptop.
<ace_> Dasei thanks I do know iso from when I installed the systems
<soadkombucha> Raj: Linux refuses to give you root (admin) access unless you verify it. I don't know why you need your keyring to connect to wifi though
<Raj> soadkombucha:  i'm using live cd
<soadkombucha> Raj: Ahh
<chowlala> heya, anyone here know if there's a linux ppt/impress that's as good as keynote on mac?
<ace_> 2 try pressing f12 at startup
<om26er> lawj7, those documentations are for grub2 eeebuntu apparently uses grub legacy :(
<_2> ace_ very funny
<lawj7> om26er, its grub2 it uses with the latest release
<ace_> that's how it works on my laptop
<Raj> soadkombucha: abhi_nav : i want to connect to my wifi using Live CD...
<abhi_nav> Raj, i mean I know that there is difference. keyring used for authentication. and wifi is your real wifi password. its for security. what I mean was I dont know the 'exact' difference in term of technical language
<ace_> 2: it could be f8
<_2> ace_ i'm sorry.  i'm not the normal moron, i know how to select the boot device.  the disk wont boot
<soadkombucha> abhi_nav: What's the default live keyring?
<vu1kan> !grub2 | lawj7
<ubottu> lawj7: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<soadkombucha> is it toor?
<om26er> lawj7, there is a latest release? wikipedia suggested last version came 13months ago.. wikipedia arg!
<ace_> I thought it said these were desktop operation system
<ruser> How do I overwrite /etc/modules if it is a read-only Knoppix-based live CD?  I know that in Knoppix, you can overwrite, but not in this Knoppix clone (Auditor)
<loopidity> soadkombucha, downloaded, now will extract - hope it works, its of a grandma who wants to get ubuntu anyhow!
<abhi_nav> soadkombucha, no there is no default live keyring. we have to set it
<ruser> What's a good overall live CD other than Ubuntu with wireless support
<ruser> Mint doesn't work, Knoppix donesn't work with my laptop
<soadkombucha> loopidity: Alright. Why's she want Ubuntu, if I may ask.
<lawj7> om26er, I'm not sure i just downloaded the latest release they have.  First time install of the distro.
<ruser> What's a good overall live CD other than Ubuntu with wireless support
<Raj> abhi_nav: ok.. what should i chose as keyring... it can be my own and a new one right?
<soadkombucha> ruser: Fedora? But that's a completely different package manager
<ruser> ok
<dpac> Guys, got a problem here... my ubuntu doesn't asks for password, even when I've set to ask everytime on logon.. running 10.10
<ruser> that's fine, I'll try fedora
<loopidity> soadkombucha, she said she heard a lot of it from her cousin and wants it desparately : although all she needs is skype
<vu1kan> ruser check out livecdlist.com
<abhi_nav> Raj, it 'may' be as same as your computer password. anything you want and you can remember.
<loopidity> soadkombucha, and i said i am here, you wish will be fulfilled
<loopidity> lol
<Pirate_Hunter> ruser, knopix doesn't work with your lappy hard to believe and neither does ubuntu what lappy you got
<chowlala> !keyjnote
<soadkombucha> loopidity: Ahh alright. Skype on Linux isn't too bad.
<ace_> fedora sucks
<om26er> lawj7, its probably version 3.0
<loopidity> soadkombucha, hope the webcam works, got the audio and mic working
<Pirate_Hunter> ruser, what you NIC?
<soadkombucha> ace_: For wireless it's more stable than ubuntu seeing as it's been around FOREVER
<om26er> lawj7, I meant eeebuntu 3.0
<lawj7> om26er, 4b1
<soadkombucha> loopidity: Install Cheese to find out
<_2> ace_ i thought it might be just the amd64 cd,  but the i386 boots to the same black screen with a blinking cursor in the upper left corner.    never shows any writting,  but it does show color change and two pretty icons at the bottom for about 3 seconds.
<ruser> my nic is Broadcom Wireless 1390
<loopidity> yup
<lawj7> om26er, 4beta1 *i think*
<aretrfre34> help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9517413#post9517413
<soadkombucha> loopidity: I have on Ubuntu problem that I can't fix apparently
<ruser> Gonna try Redhat
<ace_> 2: may be a problem with the graphics processing unit
<om26er> lawj7, then its new and google suggests 4.0 will be based on debian not ubuntu... hmmm
<Raj> abhi_nav: it says connectred... but keeps on asking for password.. wirelss network authenticat windows pops up... asking for WPA & WPA2 password
<ace_> 2: I have only installed on desktops sorry
<abhi_nav> Raj,  password is wrong. or encryption method you selected is wrong.
<om26er> lawj7, those documentations will certainly help you :-)
<lawj7> om26er, yeah there moving to debian with the latest release...cheers!
<_2> ace_ maybe.  it is ati.    but that still shouldn't keep an installation cd from getting to the boot options screen.    and yeah i really need to talk with someone that knows a little about the boot/startup process
<marisa> is there a way to install ubuntu as dual boot without overwriting the mbr?
<abhi_nav> marienz, virtualbox, install inside windows
<om26er> marisa, WUBI maybe
<om26er> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<_2> marisa you don't have to install a boot loader (i.e. over write your MBR)  but you do need some way to "boot" your installation.
<lawj7> om26er, /boot/grub/device.map is empty :S
<lost> anyone can dcc that file to me linux-source-2.6.35.tar.bz2
<abhi_nav> sorry its marisa ^^
<marisa> That is what I am trying to figure out
<om26er> lawj7, welcome to the beta world ;-)
<sizzlefire> the volume control is missing on my panel, can anyone help me get it back?
<marisa> Could i load it through windows 7 boot manager somehow?
<lawj7> om26er, argh!
<trism> sizzlefire: add the indicator applet back to the panel
<vu1kan> sizzlefire: rightclick your panel, choose 'add to panel...' add the 'indicator application'
<_2> marisa probably, but i don't do windows so can't tell you how.
<vu1kan> *indicator applet
<ace_> marisa windows boot manager doesn't like linux very much
<om26er> marisa, Start windows 7 insert ubuntu cd into the cd rom open the cd there double click on wubi.exe and install inside windows without over writing mbr
<marisa> Okay thank you all
<enigma87> hey everyone, does anyone have experience encrypting the hard drive during preseed?
<sizzlefire> If i try to add the indication applet it doesn't do anything, also if I go to "Sound" under system administration it just says "waiting for sound to respond"
<_2> solid_liq:  is there a known issue with the install dot iso files for 10.4  ?
<_2> solid_liq sorry.   that was so.
<aretrfre34> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<om26er> lawj7, how did you install it? custom partition?
<_2> so;  is there a known issue with the install dot iso files for 10.4  ?
<aretrfre34> !mount | solid_liq
<ubottu> solid_liq: please see above
<subspider> hello guys e i have a lamp server mounted the problem is i want to have the public folder on my home folder can someone help ??
<Guest82776> can someone tell me why I have multiple smbd clients running at once?
<lawj7> om26er, Yeah with a win xp partition
<lost> anyone got linux-source-2.6.35.tar.bz2
<loopidity> how to exit vi?
<Raj> ace_: soadkombucha : abhi_nav : i'm giving the right passw for my wifi network and the security is alsow wpa & wpa2 personal... but i'm skeptic about the keyring
<VCoolio> loopidity: :q
<benpro> suicidepills:  it isn't thread ?
<SwedeMike> lost: it's not released yet.
<sebsebseb> !panels | sizzlefire
<_2> loopidity [esc] :wq
<ubottu> sizzlefire: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<benpro> suicidepills:  look with htop, go options and activate color for threads
<ruser> Fedora takes forever to load on my 256 MB laptop from 2005
<ruser> Is there a version of fedora
<ruser> Is there a version of fedora that would run faster that Fedora 13 or Fedora 12
<loopidity> oops! it was my other keyboard ...thanks, i though for a sec it was diff from vim
<sebsebseb> ruser: try #fedora
<lost> Sw: i need that packkage to build module
<clayg> I am thinking of charging my neighbors money to use my wifi, I'd like to create a server/router out of an old computer and put some sort of program on there that will throttle their bandwidth, say to 50KB a sec so I can take a 500KB connection and sell 10 people 50KB bandwidth  packages
<_2> ruser yes.   debian   :)
<suicidepills> benpro, what will that do?  does that give more information on what each thread is doing?
<clayg> what is a good program that can throttle bandwidth?
<abhi_nav> Raj, we just set keyring password once then it dont ask it to us. thats it I have experience. so i dont need to type it second time. so dont know
<mj8741> Hi everyone: I get this message when booting: 15.264138 nForce2 smbus 0000:00:0a.1: Error probing SMB1.  Anyone know how to fix?  video card is nvidia geforce 6150 le and it does boot up after stalling on this message
<benpro> suicidepills:  each program runs threads
<ubutom_> clayg, I think providers don't allow that
<sizzlefire> ubottu: I did that, and the sound is still missing, I was unable to use sound so I was attempting to fix it and ended up making it much worse, I think i messed up alsa and pulseaudio, do you know how I could fix those?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<benpro> suicidepills:  more info on google :)
<soadkombucha> sizzlefire: What sound card
<Raj> abhi_nav:  ya it is not asking for keyring passw... but the wifi password
<Raj> desparately need wifi :(
<suicidepills> benpro, is there a way to kill all threads?  ultimately, i want to restart samba 'cause i just made some changes to smb.conf
<abhi_nav> Raj, is your connection works with ethernet?
<loopidity> soadkombucha, ./driver-select intel
<loopidity> soadkombucha, is that right
<benpro> suicidepills:  sudo killall -9 smaba
<soadkombucha> loopidity: I think so
<benpro> suicidepills:  sudo killall -9 or_the_name_oh_the_process
<om26er> sizzlefire, try sudo apt-get install indicator-sound logout and login again
<Raj> abhi_nav:  ya i'm connected via ethernet
<Royall> ?join #atheists
<abhi_nav> Raj, check forums and wiki
<Royall> fack
<Royall> typing with one hand
<FloodBot2> Royall: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<suicidepills> benpro, cool thanks :)
<om26er> sizzlefire, oops I thought sound icon was mission :(
<sizzlefire> om26er it is, but the problem is more than just that
<_2> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<frxstrem> is there a good hash cracker for Ubuntu?
<om26er> sizzlefire, did you upgrade from Karmic?
<sizzlefire> om26er, no it was a fresh install, i just managed to get it really messed up
<om26er> ha ha
<Raj> abhi_nav:  ok.. thank you guys
<soadkombucha> sizzlefire: What's the sound card
<abhi_nav> Raj, welcome!
<suicidepills> benpro, do you know what the difference is between smbd and the samba processes?
<sizzlefire> soadkombucha: what should I run to detect that
<benpro> suicidepills:  smbd is a deamon which launch process
<sizzlefire> Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog] is all i could find
<soadkombucha> Hmm I don't know.
<suicidepills> benpro, what is the samba process for?
<sizzlefire> if I try to do anything, it just says "Waiting for system sound to respond" and it never responds
<benpro> suicidepills:  each process have a role
<vu1kan> !sound | sizzlefire
<ubottu> sizzlefire: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<benpro> IDK all role, try smbstatus suicidepills
<Guest7382> helpbuntu is online
<loopidity> soadkombucha, havin some prob. my usb drive has a space in the name. so make isnt working
<sizzlefire> is there any way to completely reset the sound to how it is by default? it works when everything is set to default but....well i managed to mess it up
<Merman> Someone told me I should ask this is here. No matter what resolution I choose, my screen is longer and wider than my monitor can handle.
<vu1kan> sizzlefire: check the links i had ubottu throw up
<Guest7382> reinstall
<sizzlefire> vu1kan I am now however i think i tried this a few hours ago
<guntbert> Guest7382: stop those random comments please
<vu1kan> Merman: run 'xrandr' from the terminal, that should tell you what modes your hardware can do
<Guest7382> what comments
<Merman> It's wrong, though. It says I can do 2048x1536 as a max, but the max I can do is 1920x1080. And even when I switch it to that resolution, 1920x1080, it's still too wide and long
<Merman> I've tried six different resolutions with no luck.
<Weems> I am experiencing low sound on my Logitech USB Headset. any ideas?
<soadkombucha> Weems: Check Alsamixer?
<Guest7382> Weems, use colume control
<Weems> but the mixer says its at maximum
<guntbert> Guest7382: neither "reinstall" nor "helpbuntu is online" were really helpful
<vu1kan> sizzlefire: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<aretrfre34> how to share wan connection i followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing did't help they ping each other but in client if ping 'google.com bad address' why???
<abhi_nav> aretrfre34, http://www.google.com
<perlsyntax> does  anyone know how to setup the mwave modem driver for ubuntu?
<perlsyntax> ?
<aretrfre34> how to share wan connection i followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing did't help they ping each other but in client if ping 'google.com bad address' why???
<delici0us> hmm is their a way to have all avi files open with vlc by default
<Guest7382> perlsyntax, do you have the driver
<abhi_nav> delici0us, you can set defautl open with
<drhel|ipod> I think right click on the avi file.
<SlidingHorn> delici0us, right click the file, select open with and find VLC...make sure the "always use this program" options
<delici0us> ah i see, just thought it was doing it individually
<delici0us> my bad
<perlsyntax> yes i do
<delici0us> thanks
<aretrfre34> how to share wan connection i followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing did't help they ping each other but in client if ping 'google.com bad address' why???
<loopidity> instead of going inside the appropriate folder and running "make" , is it possible to run make with the destination folder name?
<perlsyntax> i forgot how to sign up the driver that all.
<perlsyntax> for mwave modem driver.
<perlsyntax> ?
<sizzlefire> how do i go about stopping all applications using sound devices and reloading all ALSA sound modules?
<SlidingHorn> !enter | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<perlsyntax> i was asking how do i setup mwave driver it not loading so i think i forgot to setup the driver.
<thune3> sizzlefire: this *should* do it: sudo alsa force-reload
<RRRRRRRRRR> how do i update-grub in live CD?
<Flomaster> I am having trouble setting up a static IP address on my computer
<RRRRRRRRRR> i get "error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?)"
<sizzlefire> thune3: I get lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system when attempting to do that
<perlsyntax> modprobe mwave i get a error wen i try that commad
<aretrfre34> how to share wan connection i followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing did't help they ping each other but in client if ping 'google.com bad address' why???
<vu1kan> !patience | aretrfre34
<ubottu> aretrfre34: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<perlsyntax> this the error i get
<aretrfre34> vu1kan:thanks for cheering up :)
<perlsyntax> FATAL: Error inserting mwave (/lib/modules/2.6.33.5-124.fc13.i686/kernel/drivers/char/mwave/mwave.ko): Input/output error
<perlsyntax> odd i think
<perlsyntax> anyone.
<perlsyntax> :)
<perlsyntax> Guest7382,any ideas?
<thune3> sizzlefire: if it had Unloading Alsa and Loading Alsa lines, then it worked. I get that warning too
<perlsyntax> hello
<SlidingHorn> perl -- please stop using "Enter" as punctuation.  Post your question on one line & *wait for an answer* -- If someone has a solution, they will respond, if not, you can check the forums or http://help.ubuntu.com in the meantime
<perlsyntax> then someone help me then tht not hard i think.
<ikonia> perlsyntax: if someone knows the answer - they can ask
<sizzlefire> thune3: it did, however it says there are no sound driver modules to load....any idea how to fix that?
<ikonia> perlsyntax: you're using fedora
<perlsyntax> no
<ikonia> perlsyntax: then why is it trying to install into a fedora kernel, are you using alien ?
<ikonia> perlsyntax: you ARE using fedora
<ikonia> do not lie
<perlsyntax> i think i look a men
<tarun> ubuntu rocks!!!
<perlsyntax> lol
<ikonia> perlsyntax: I'll ask this one more time, are you using fedora or ubuntu
<jthunder> how can I force the nvidia drivers to use the HDMI display as the primary?
<ikonia> I thought so
<jthunder> the screen is initialized but only as the secondard
<jthunder> secondary
<D3RGPS31> I have acpi enabled; every other time i restart, freeze mid startup
<thune3> sizzlefire: that's odd, you had alsa running ok before?
<jthunder> I am booting with just the HDMI display connected
<jthunder> doesn't seem to make a difference
<sizzlefire> it was working when I first installed ubuntu, then I installed vmware and hit the mute button on it once, and when i restarted it would no longer work
<sizzlefire> thune right now im pretty sure I made it a lot worse, i might just be better off reinstalling ubuntu....problem is I really dont wanna do that
<mikubuntu> can someone suggest a method or application to detect all hardware on a system?  i couldn't find anything in the software center exactly
<vu1kan> mikubuntu: hardinfo
<vu1kan> !info hardinfo
<ubottu> hardinfo (source: hardinfo): Displays system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-1.1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 240 kB, installed size 684 kB
<mikubuntu> vu1kan: install thru synaptic?
<__Adam__> Hello I have an odd problem 9.10 is seems to be sending all traffic to the default router
<Pirate_Hunter>  /j #gimp
<Pirate_Hunter> oops
<__Adam__> including local, nothing on the local network can see it, and it cant see the local network
<_2> is there a hotkey that one can use at boot time.
<vu1kan> mikubuntu: yeah, or you can sudo apt-get install hardinfo
<__Adam__> but anything via the gateway works
<D3RGPS31> I have acpi enabled; every other restart i freeze in mid startup, any other suggestions other than to disable acpi?
<kiamo> hi, for some reason when I try to webcam via skype the call window becomes semi-transparent and I cannot see the video.  This didn't used to happen.  Not sure what is causing it.  I have tried disabling desktop effects, but same problem.  Does anyone have any ideas?
<_2> ?
<vu1kan> _2 a hotkey that one can use at boot time to do what?
<mikubuntu> vu1kan: thx, will do
<_2> vu1kan to keep it from changing the vga before it gets to the boot menu ?
<_2> vu1kan it's locking up the system, before it gets to any boot options menu.    can't boot
<SeySayux> Hi, I tried to upload a few packages to my PPA. dput showed no errors. So why doesn't launchpad show that there are packages in my repo? https://launchpad.net/~seysayux/+archive/libsylph (PS I think it's strange that it didn't ask me for a password while uploading)
<vu1kan> _2 i have no idea, i was just trying to get you to clarify;maybe one of the guru knows?
<suicidepills> can someone tell me what the $IPC samba share is for?
<_2> vu1kan  there are no guru's here
<Espen-_-> I killed my sudoers file...
<crdlb> SeySayux: ask in #launchpad
<Espen-_-> Any advice?
<SeySayux> crdlb: okay, thanks
<tdp> Who is sudo?
<Espen-_-> I am
<_2> tdp    man sudo
<Espen-_-> I get a parse error when I try to sudo now
<icedtea> how do you change where the window manager buttons are? For instance, the maximize, minimize, and close buttons are now all on the right in this new Ubuntu
<kiamo> sudo is Super User
<kiamo> ie: root
<tdp> who is man sudo?
<ikonia> Espen-_-: you'll need to fix your sudo setup from either the livecd, or rescue shell from grub
<_2> kiamo actually   sudo is root   i.e. hopefully superuser...
<SeySayux> tdp: it's a terminal command
<Espen-_-> ikonia: Thanks, that was what I was afraid of
<kiamo> _2, haha true
<vu1kan> icedtea there's a howto on the web...gimme a min to find the url...
<_2> anyone know about boot issues   ?
<guntbert> Espen-_-: see http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<__Adam__> Hello I have an odd problem 9.10 is seems to be sending all traffic to the default router
<__Adam__> including local, nothing on the local network can see it, and it cant see the local network
<__Adam__> but anything via the gateway works
<uday> hi would someone know why i might get stuck at a black screen even after i upgrade to ubunut9.1?
<icedtea> vulkan: thanks, I'm looking too
<_2> more specificly  anyone know about boot issues with the install cd's   ubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso  ?
<SlidingHorn> icedtea, to move them to the right, just change the theme...to bring them back to the left: Alt+F2, gconf-editor, apps>metacity>general, find button_layout and change value to minimize,maximize,close:menu
<_2> uday probably same reason i can't boot the install cd's of 10.4     but i don't know what's causing it.
<icedtea> SlidingHorn: thanks, thats what I was looking for :) I'll buy a you a pop from a vending machine
<ikonia> __Adam__: pastebin netstat -rn please
<guntbert> _2: are you sure that the iso images that you used were ok?
<_2> guntbert yep
<gormux> plop all
<ikonia> gormux: ?
<_2> guntbert passed md5   ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso   and   ubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<tarun> hi...i have a problem with my Ubuntu 10.04....sometimes it duplicates the icons on the panel....anybody knows how to fix it..???
<_2> guntbert burned without issue too.
<icedtea> SlidingHorn: is that a bug in the new ubuntu, or a feature? ;)
<__Adam__> hang on ikonia
<guntbert> _2: is your computer able to boot from any CD?
<guntbert> !controls | icedtea
<ubottu> icedtea: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<_2> guntbert yep even earlier ubuntu install cd's
<aretrfre34> how to share wan connection i followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing did't help they ping each other but in client if ping 'google.com bad address' why???
<SlidingHorn> icedtea, it's a new feature...in meerkat, they'll be putting some extra features on the right side...dont know yet
<guntbert> _2: then I don't know - sorry
<_2> guntbert it's hanging hard lockup before the boot menu on the install disk
<_2> guntbert heh.   me too.
<__Adam__> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/G2s6AQ2w
<ramuday> Hi all i upgraded to ubuntu 9.1 but get a black screen any thoughts?
<ikonia> __Adam__: yup, that routing table will send everything down the default router
<_2> ramuday uhh yeah i think it's 9.10 not 9.1    year.month versioning system
<__Adam__> ikonia, nice... how do i get local to work again :)
<crankharder> why is there a /etc/rsyslog.conf and no /etc/syslog.conf?
<ikonia> __Adam__: add a route for the  http://pastebin.com/G2s6AQ2w
<ikonia> oops
<ramuday> yes it was 9.10 but i now cant login i get roo@ something
<ikonia> __Adam__: add a route for the 192.168.55.0 to your local ip address eg: 192.168.55.25
<__Adam__> ikonia, add one for every host on the internal network!?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> __Adam__: add a route for the 192.168.55.0 network (key is network) with the destination your card ip address
<ikonia> so that anything on 192.168.55.0 goes out of our card, anything else goes out of 0.0.0.0 which is set to your router
<__Adam__> so route 192.168.55.0 to 192.186.55.67 (nic ip)
<ramuday> i upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 :(
<_2> 192.168.55.*   192.168.55.0  192.168.55.0/32
<__Adam__> what is the command to add this route?
<_2> ramuday at the root@something prompt type in   apt-get install dist-upgrade      or   apt-get install -f     and see if it helps   sounds like an error in the upgrade process to me
<ikonia> __Adam__: route add
<__Adam__> ty
<_2> __Adam__ sudo route add 'blah'
<_2> sorry ikonia didn't mean to butt in
<ramuday> @ 2 Yes i think the MBR could not get updated
<ramuday> when i do the release version it shows 9.1
<__Adam__> ty i will try
<gbluntzer> Is this the correct channel to ask questions about ubuntu 10 and color depth to 32bit(24)
<oCean_> __Adam__: Assuming your local network uses a 255.255.255.0 netmask, the command would be route add -net 192.168.55.0/24 gw 192.168.55.67
<__Adam__> disnt work
<__Adam__> unknown host
<__Adam__> oh
<__Adam__> ty
<__Adam__> that has added the route
<vu1kan> !ask | gbluntzer
<ubottu> gbluntzer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<_2> __Adam__ just a note, while trying to work out a routing issue,  'route add *'    and 'route del *'   are your friends.    (inturpret * please)
<Ego_Proctor> oCean_, gw in the above line stands for gateway yes?
<__Adam__> the host still cant be pingged internaly
<oCean_> Ego_Proctor: indeed
<__Adam__> or http
<__Adam__> or https
<oCean_> __Adam__: what do you mean 'internally" ?
<__Adam__> but can be from the outside world
<__Adam__> from the same subnet = no access
<gbluntzer> How do I increase the color depth of my desktop  to 32bit(24)  Ubuntu : Nvidia drivers
<__Adam__> but you can see it from the internet www.witwicki.co.uk
<Ego_Proctor> oCean, I should probably get used to using IP tables, interface commands, and such, take my CCNA/NP knowledge and put it to use getting linux to act as a router...
<oCean_> __Adam__: wait
<__Adam__> i upgraded fron 9.04 to 9.10
<oCean_> __Adam__: one step at a time. Can you PING the ip-address from other machines on the same network?
<__Adam__> no
<ramuday> when i do  cat /etc/issue i get the value as ubuntu 9.10 \n\l
<cesc> which program do you most use to read pdf's on ubuntu?
<ramuday> but i guess that volume is not mounted ?
<oCean_> __Adam__: no ping reply? or other error
<__Adam__> Destination Host Unreachable
<oCean_> __Adam__: can you ping from the upgraded machine other hosts on the same subnet?
<__Adam__> nope
<__Adam__> but the upgraded machine can ping google
<Guest7382> ask a question or !qotd for quote of the day.
<ikonia> __Adam__: post netstat -rn again now that you have added the route
<LjL> !qotd
<ikonia> Guest7382: there is no function of !quote of the day
<Guest7382> Quote of the Day Free support is like free software. it never works
<ikonia> Guest7382: it's not in our bot, so don't tell people to do it
<LjL> Guest7382: ok, there probably isn't a specific rule about *pretending* to be a bot... but it's still kind of unwelcome
<ramuday> apt-get install -f returns and error W:Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/lib/dpkg/lock
<LjL> Guest7382: have you tried #ubuntu-offtopic? that's where we are silly and have fun
<__Adam__> http://pastebin.com/2A0MBfjR
<icedtea> gbluntzer: do you mean how do you update to the proprietary nvidia drivers? or just how to change the color depth?
<ikonia> __Adam__: you have 2 conflicting routes, remove the 55.0 0.0.0.0 route
<_2> ok.  i found that hitting ^C before and durring the splash screen that loads prior to the boot options menu.   allows my laptop to actually boot to the boot menu.    but i hung when i tried to boot.   even with all the acpioff stuff
<DexterF> hi
<_2> so there is something really screwy with the 10.4 install cd's
<__Adam__> command please?
<Ego_Proctor> _2 you using 10.04?
<ikonia> route delete
<_2> Ego_Proctor that's what i said
<DexterF> got 2 identical monitors and an nvidia gf9500 card with two heads. I want the same picture on both monitors. possible? if: how? (clsd src driver)
<__Adam__> route delete what
<oCean_> __Adam__: route del -net 192.168.55.0/23 gw 0.0.0.0
<_2> errr             ^ /24
<Ego_Proctor> DexterF you want the monitors to mirror each other?
<__Adam__> ty
<oCean_> __Adam__: if you look at both commands, you may grasp the syntax of the command :)
<ramuday> _2 when i did that apt-get install -f i got the follwing error ---- w not using locking for read only lock file var lib dpkg lock
<DexterF> Ego_Proctor: well, not literally ;) but yes
<__Adam__> yes i hav used it in windows
<Ego_Proctor> DexterF sudo nvidia-settings and choose your options there.
<DexterF> Ego_Proctor: that's.. too easy :)
<oCean_> __Adam__: sorry, it is not /23 but /24 in your case
<__Adam__> done :)
<_2> ramuday ok your root file system is mounted readonly.   probably a file system checking error.
<Ego_Proctor> DexterF then have fun setting up the xorg.conf manually
<Kurogane> If i have installed ubunto 10.04 RC how i can upgrade to retail via console?
<__Adam__> adam@adam-laptop:~$ ping 192.168.55.67
<__Adam__> PING 192.168.55.67 (192.168.55.67) 56(84) bytes of data.
<__Adam__> From 192.168.55.51 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<DexterF> Ego_Proctor: now we're talking ;)
<_2> ramuday someont here can help with that.
<m1r> hello
<brown12> I have a problem w a laptop. The laptop has been trying to wake itself from sleep to connect wifi. Shouldn't be doing that. Searching the forums, I have mostly found problems where "wireless won't connect after sleep," but nothing like "wireless wakes laptop from sleep."
<Guest7382> Kurogane, synaptic
<brown12> Any thoughts? Thanks in advance.
<Uboy> Hi EveryBody
<Linux> I have ubuntu linux and windows 7 installed on my computer how do i get rid of windows 7?
<Uboy> Hi sebsebseb
<ramuday> _2 thanks not sure what i must do let me try a google
<Guest7382> Linux, y
<icedtea> DexterF: what he said but there should be an icon for nvidia settings in System->Administration->NVidia X Server Settings
<Kurogane> Guest7382: how?
<Ego_Proctor> DexterF good luck finding anyone that will be able or willing to help with that...
<__Adam__> last time i update linux!
<Guest7382> Kurogane, do you have update manager
<Linux> because windows is gay!
<ikonia> Linux: stop that now
<Linux> stop what
<icedtea> lol
<Ego_Proctor> __Adam__ have you checked the IP address of the target machine?  Is the interface up?
<ikonia> Linux: check your pm's
<Uboy> hi sebsebseb
<IdleOne> Linux: pop in a live cd use gparted to format the windows partition
<Kurogane> Guest7382: but i don't install X
<Kurogane> don't want*
<__Adam__> yes it can access the internet, juts nothing internal
<bodzilla> Linux pejoratives are not cool
<warri> i just installed UNR on my Acer AspireOne D260, however my battery will not charge
<warri> anyone have any ideas?
<Guest7382> brown12, turn off wireless
<oCean_> __Adam__: You could try a "/sbin/ip route flush cache", but don't expect to much. If you want to debug further, install "tcpdump" then we can see how traffic is travelling
<_2> ramuday you might start with   fsck `mount | grep ' / ' | grep dev | cut -d' ' -f1`
<__Adam__> ok
<Ego_Proctor> __Adam__, I take it that it worked before you upgraded?
<_2> i have to run.
<__Adam__> yes it all worked
<SlidingHorn> I don't believe that Windows prefers the company of other same-sex OS -- therefor it is not "gay" -- if you are displeased with Windows, feel free to say so -- elsewhere.
<brown12> Guest7382, that would certainly work. Are there any settings related to wireless that I could have configured wrong?
<__Adam__> i could access http and https internally
<brown12> I'd prefer not to have to disable/enable on every standby/resume.
<__Adam__> still unreachable
<__Adam__> you can access it by browsing www.witwicki.co.uk
<__Adam__> this is madness!
<oCean_> __Adam__: Please don't flood, ease up on the enter key. Try "sudo apt-get install tcpdump"
<warri> I take it no one has any ideas on how to get UNR to charge my battery.
<Ego_Proctor> it almost sounds like __Adam__'s issue is with the upgraded machine and not the others.  Like it doesn't know how route to the LAN, but if they are all on a switched network that shouldn't matter.
<__Adam__> cant do that oCean_ not yet anyway
<__Adam__> started update from 9.10 to 10.04
<__Adam__> based on previous advice here
<RRRRRRRRRR> grub2 freezes my computer; i am forced to downgrade to grub1; anyone know why?
<oCean_> __Adam__: wait, tcpdump might be default. Do you have /usr/sbin/tcpdump ?
<Guest7382> helpbuntu is offline
<brown12> Guest7382--thanks again, I'll try to find a forum to post the problem to.
<__Adam__> yes i go oCean_  :)
<__Adam__> um do
<Guest7382> brown12, np
<warri> I just installed 10.04 Netbook Remix onto my BrandNew AcerAspire One d260 and for some reason my battery wont charge, i tried running the hardware drivers but none were found.
<oCean_> __Adam__: ok. Do "sudo tcpdump -i wlan0 icmp"
<icedtea> whats the ubuntu channel for offtopic chat?
<vu1kan> icedtea: #ubuntu-offtopic
<SlidingHorn> icedtea #ubuntu-offtopicd
<icedtea> doh!
<SlidingHorn> -d
<__Adam__> its listening oCean_
<vu1kan> (we all have facepalm moments)
<oCean_> __Adam__: great, now ping it, from one of the machines on the local subnet, see if a requests is coming in
<daer> anyone know whats wrong when i cant run spotify under wine?
<icehawk78> I've got a usb drive with folders that, for some reason, won't respond to sudo chown (everything is currently owned by root). And idea how to fix that or figure out why?
<__Adam__> not from laptop > host
<__Adam__> they are going out
<__Adam__> not inbound, but it is loging an outbound
<Ego_Proctor> __Adam__, outbound ICMP?
<codebrainz> hi.  any way to get just a regular volume icon without "indicator-applet"?
<oCean_> __Adam__: your incoming request is probably on eth0 ??
<oCean_> __Adam__: is your eth0 configured to be in local subnet?
<__Adam__> no its a wifi connection
<oCean_> __Adam__: you say there is no incoming traffic on wlan0, but you see outbound (ICMP reply) traffic?
<__Adam__> yes oCean_
<oCean_> __Adam__: then my guess is, there is inbound traffic on eth0
<Guest7382> helpbuntu is online
<oCean_> __Adam__: so, break off the tcpdump on wlan0 and start tcpdump -i eth0 icmp
<JULinuxUser> how do I edit the Grub2?
<JULinuxUser> I need to get it to start Windows XP by default
<__Adam__> nothing on eth0  (it is not connected)
<Guest7382> ask a question or say qotd for quote of the day.
<__Adam__> tcpdump is showing nothing
<oCean_> !ot | Guest7382
<ubottu> Guest7382: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<vu1kan> codebrainz: indicator-sound in the repos
<zealiod> is it safe to remove all the squdi spool directories in /var/spool/squid3
<JULinuxUser> Hey anyone out there help me with the GRUB?
<oCean_> __Adam__: well, your outound icmp you see on wlan0 should originate from somewhere, right?
<oCean_> *outbound
<kroson> hi. Does anybody use PlayonLinux?
<daer> yea
<codebrainz> vulkan, any way without using the miscolored indicator thing that snatches up my notification icons?
<__Adam__> oCean_, i send a ping from cacti from the affected host, its i see the request then i see the reply
<codebrainz> JULinuxUser, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<kroson> daer: do you use it?
<oCean_> __Adam__: what?
<kroson> Does anybody use PlayonLinux?
<__Adam__> oCean_, I do not see the ping origanting from my laptop > affected host
<dkulchenko> Hi all! My Lucid netbook has been consistently hard-locking at random intervals. Even if I set Ctrl-Alt-Backspace to terminate X, nothing happens. It seems the keyboard and mouse are completely disabled. If sound is playing when it locks, it falls into a 2-second loop. I have to press and hold the power button to get out. kern.log shows nothing interesting. How can I troubleshoot this?
<Ego_Proctor> kroson you might also try #linux
<kroson> Ego_Proctor: tks XD
<__Adam__> local subnet isnt working, but the affected host is fine accessing anything after the router (gw
<arand> JULinuxUser: You use GRUB_DEFAULT="Exact name of entry" to set an order-independent default e.g. GRUB_DEFAULT="Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda1)"
<Ego_Proctor> oCean_, that sounds like an ACL to me...  Unless it is an issue with the WiFi connection, like he is using a different access point than the lap top and the network core is not relaying the messages....
<arand> Aw, bummer...
<__Adam__> its the same AP
<__Adam__> i only have one
<__Adam__> it worked before i upgraded
<oCean_> __Adam__: let me recap: if you start tcpdump on wlan0 on the server, and then ping this server, you DON't see "ICMP echo request" but you DO see an "ICMP echo reply"
<ManDay> I'm trying to install from the alternate (no GUI) installer from a thumb drive on a netbook but the installer coerces me to select/load a CD-Rom module! How can I tell it to use the thumbdrive?!
<__Adam__> sort of
<Ego_Proctor> __Adam__, can you pastebin the tcpdump?
<oCean_> __Adam__: haha, sort of is not possible with ICMP. There's request and reply
<__Adam__> start tcpdump on wlan0 on the server, and then ping this server, you DON't see "ICMP echo request" but you DO see an "ICMP echo reply"
<__Adam__> correct
<mxe5> What is best version of Java to install for Frostwire to work?
<__Adam__> and when the server pings a remote host say google i do see a reply
<mxe5> Have partner repo checked.
<andrei_> Hi again. Problem. I reinstalled ubuntu doing a clean install on a hard drive. But the guru shows 2 difrent 10.04 installed. The first is not connecting to the network and the second has faulty display(one that im running now)
<om26er> ManDay, afaik alternate installer does not behave well with usb boots
<__Adam__> that still didnt make sense,  laptop pings host, host tcpdump dosnt see the request
<oCean_> __Adam__: as Ego_Proctor asked, can you show us the tcpdump output? (pastebin?)
<oCean_> __Adam__: wait
<__Adam__> host pings google, tcpdump can see request and reply
<gothenburg> :p
<oCean_> __Adam__: nvm, just show us the tcpdump when pinged from local net
<ubuntu> Hi I just installed 10.04, and my pc doesnt boot on the hd. I created a /boot partition at the beginning (sda1), and it is flagged as bootable if I check with fdisk or gparted. Grub infos seem ok. And I tried the disk as 1st and 2nd startup device in Bios. Has anyone a suggestion on what to check ?
<__Adam__> the output is blank oCean_ .....
<ManDay> om26er, thanks for the reply
<oCean_> __Adam__: no, you said that you saw "ICMP echo reply"
<ManDay> I tried to point it to /dev/sdb as my "Cddrive" which is the stick but it still failed
<__Adam__> when the host pinged a remote host on the internet it saw a reply
<Ego_Proctor> __Adam__ instead of doing a tcpdump | pastebin, copy and paste the output manually and drop it in the pastebin website...
<BluesKaj> mxe5, frostwire is clunky at best with even the latest java versions
<vu1kan> codebrainz: all i could find is asmix, there might be one but i'm tired of looking through synaptic
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: Could you pastebin the output from this script: http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/ ?
<ubuntu> th cd boots ok, the hd shows at startup, but then seems to be ignored as startup device..
<__Adam__> http://pastebin.com/XNnhJ0xh
<ubuntu> ok
<brutus> hi, I'm not getting any audio using VLC, but other players work fine...what's the problem?
<codebrainz> vu1kan, ok thanks for looking, I think I'll just code one in python
<c3l> how can I set a different color on my input to the terminal, so that I easier can separate commands from output when reading in the terminal?
<c3l> talking about colorizing what I type, not \u \h \w
<oCean_> __Adam__: ok, so: there is NO sign of incoming request whatsoever when you ping the server from other machine on local net
<arand> ManDay: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Known%20Issues
<__Adam__> correct
<oCean_> __Adam__: in that case, it's not the server
<arand> ManDay: "If you get "Incorrect CD-ROM detected" error on detection stage, reboot, press F6 and then ESC to go to manual boot line editing, and add the option 'cdrom-detect/try-usb=true'. On Ubuntu 9.10 server edition the install menu will be shown right after reboot. Chose "Help" and then press F6. At the boot prompt type "install cdrom-detect/try-usb=true" and hit enter. "
<oCean_> __Adam__: the ICMP traffic is dropped somewhere along the route
<mduffor> Could someone help me diagnose a network problem?  I tried installing vpnc and it hosed my ethernet connection.  The eth0 interface is connected to my router (I can access the router setup page via the IP number), but my machine can't look up any URL names and translate them to the IP address.
<__Adam__> from all my internal hosts, ?
<Ego_Proctor> __Adam__, what kind of network do you have?
<__Adam__> after an upgrade
<__Adam__> 100 ethernet, with wifi
<Ego_Proctor> __Adam__, I mean hardware wise, sorry
<IceChat_7_> Xchat has a bug in listing rooms it  freezes on a big list
<Black_Prince> __Adam__ what is in your /etc/resolv.conf file?
<BluesKaj> c3l, check settings/current profile /appearance in the terminal
<vu1kan> codebrainz: that's not to say that there isn't one...there may be, i just couldn't find it
<__Adam__> netgear router DG834g
<pgeyleg> can anyone help me with grub?
<pgeyleg> i reinstalled windows and my linux boot menu is gone
<Black_Prince> pgeyleg what is your problem
<oCean_> __Adam__: you have no incoming request on your interface. So, the traffic does not even reach one of your interfaces
<Ego_Proctor> __Adam__, and all other hosts can ping each other?
<SlidingHorn> IceChat_7_, not a bug...takes a long time to pull large lists...either way though, that's probably more a topic for #xchat
<__Adam__> YES
<codebrainz> vu1kan, me either, it seems to missing altogether from the repos.  also none of my pidgin/transmission/xchat icons show in the notification area applet. bummer
<__Adam__> i can ping the other desktop from my laptop
<pgeyleg> Black_Prince: i booted from live cd ubuntu 10.4
<c3l> BluesKaj: I want to make an terminal indepentend setting. eg editing the .bashrc file, but I can only find how to colorize \u@\h:\w\$ input is not colorized, and if I set some ansii color code at the end of that line it will stick for the output too
<duffydack> good ols netgear..   I have a dg834gt.  Needs rebooting now n then
<Black_Prince> pgeyleg https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Ego_Proctor> oCean_, it sounds like the server is blocking traffic, not that it is being lost, unless somehow that server is on a different subnet or the mask is wrong or something...
<afroman> hello. I can't install vlc 1.1.0. I tried different ppa.
<pgeyleg> and then i did this
<SlidingHorn> !grub > pgeyleg
<ubottu> pgeyleg, please see my private message
<duffydack> __Adam__,  reboot the router, netgears need it now and then.... I pulled my hair out trying to get my server on port 80 to take requests...then I rebooted it.
<__Adam__> yes the server is quite happy, its responding on 80
<duffydack> I guess they dont like being up for days on end
<__Adam__> sorry server=router
<Black_Prince> and you didn't sucedeed?
<oCean_> Ego_Proctor: tcpdump would show incoming packets
<SlidingHorn> !details | afroman
<ubottu> afroman: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<RRRRRRRRRR> would anyone know what would cause grub2 to freeze on an old computer?
<__Adam__> i will brb, while the router resets
<duffydack> is it latest firmware __Adam__
<__Adam__> even tho it is routing outside traffice to this host
<Uboy> Farsi zaboon hast?
<__Adam__> yes it is duffydack
<guntbert> !ir | Uboy
<ubottu> Uboy: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<duffydack> __Adam__, thats another thing, latest aint always best for netgears.  I cant delete any firewall rules using latest f/w
<Uboy> hi gunbert
<Uboy> our channel is silent!
<duffydack> __Adam__, cheap and cheerful.
<afroman> ubottu: I have Ubuntu 9.10. I tried to install vlc 1.1.0 throu apt-get. I added a few ppa that I found on the internet but I can't get vlc newer than 1.0.3. Am I missing something?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<__Adam__> it was working fine, untill i updated from 9.04 to 9.10!
<Uboy> gunbert did u see sebsebseb nearbys?
<guntbert> Uboy: you are welcome here, but please speak english
<guntbert> !tab | Uboy
<ubottu> Uboy: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Uboy> gunbert ok. do u remember me?
<ubuntu> (on a live-cd now but mounted the disk)
<duffydack> __Adam__, ah well, upgrades are a pita.  Reboot it anyway.
<rafael> need help making my Lynksis wireless router to work with unbuntu
<paulo> I can not disable ssh startup at boot with update-rc.d-f remove ssh, ubuntu 10.04
<afroman> hello. I have Ubuntu 9.10. I tried to install vlc 1.1.0 throu apt-get. I added a few ppa that I found on the internet but I can't get vlc newer than 1.0.3. Am I missing something?
<rafael> HELP NEEDED
<rafael> WIRELESS ROUTER...
<ubuntu> Hi I just installed 10.04, and my pc doesnt boot on the hd. I created a /boot partition at the beginning (sda1), and it is flagged as bootable if I check with fdisk or gparted. Grub infos seem ok. And I tried the disk as 1st and 2nd startup device in Bios. Has anyone a suggestion on what to check ?
<oCean_> rafael: stop using CAPS
<rafael> any help?
<ubuntu> Pastebin: http://pastebin.com/UqsuDnYg
<Uboy> rafael: which version u use/
<guntbert> Uboy: no, should I? and please type my nick when you talk to me
<rafael> latest one
<oCean_> rafael: just decribe your issue/situation and give it detailed here in the channel. Try to keep it on one single line
<rafael> 10.04lts
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: What happens when you try to boot the drive?
<Uboy> guntbert: ok dude
<paulo> I can not disable ssh startup at boot with update-rc.d-f remove ssh, ubuntu 10.04
<paulo> ?
<devi> hi
 * __Adam__ screams!!!!
<devi> how can I download torrents on ubuntu?
<ubuntu> nothing it just says there is not bootable device
<rafael> i have a wireless card on my desktop....unbuntus recognises the wireless signal from my router but does not connect
<duffydack> __Adam__, are you using broadcom wifi and free driver?
<__Adam__> ok everyone, it was the god damned router!!!!!!
<rafael> i enter everything right...but it does not connect
<SlidingHorn> good lord, people...read the rules... *don't repeat every few minutes*  *dont use caps*  *don't use enter as punctuation*  *come out & just ask your question (on one line -- with full details)*
 * SlidingHorn pulls hair out
<duffydack> __Adam__, lolz...
 * __Adam__ apologises 
<__Adam__> cheers
<Uboy> guntbert: yesterday at 11 - 14 PM , me, u, sebsebseb and... our talking about my problem! remember?
<duffydack> __Adam__, thats how I felt when I tried everything to fix it, and it was the crap router all along
<ubuntu> hd is master and cd drive slave on ide (ata133 disk). cd boots fine, hd recognized, but not seen as a bootable device
<guntbert> Uboy: sorry, no
<__Adam__> oooooo i want to throw it
<paulo> I can not disable ssh startup at boot with update-rc.d -f remove ssh, ubuntu 10.04
<Uboy> guntbert: ok dude np
<devi> can any1 help me downloading torrents on ubuntu?
<__Adam__> its only £300 for a cisco adsl router :D
<oCean_> __Adam__: all's well ... etc
<ocatacoo> where can I find my zone file
<vu1kan> !info transmission
<ubottu> transmission (source: transmission): lightweight BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.93-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 (lucid), package size 0 kB, installed size 20 kB
<__Adam__> seems to be oCean_
<duffydack> I  liked my old Billion powerline router.. had options other routers never heard of.
<devi> and how come streaming doesn't work for sh*t sometimes?
<__Adam__> now to reinstall openvpn!
<SlidingHorn> !language | devi
<ubottu> devi: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<__Adam__> removed it cos i thought it was messing up the IPtables
<devi> Sorry!
<ubuntu> I tried to set the hd as #1 or#2 (after cd) device for startup in Bios, but that didnt change anything
<Uboy> sebsebseb r u here?
<devi> just got a little frustrated...
<oCean_> !pm | rafael
<ubottu> rafael: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<alan> Can somebody help me install the very lastest NVIDIA propietary driver? I installed nvidia-current on the repositories but apparently it does not support multiple monitors.
<__Adam__> any cheers, i will not bother you any more
<devi> so can anyone help me with torrent doewnloads please?
<__Adam__> anyway :)
<Uboy> devi: what u need?
<vu1kan> devi: !info transmission
<afroman> is it possible to install vlc 1.1.0 on Ubuntu 9.10 karmic?
<SlidingHorn> devi you were already given an answer to look into
<SlidingHorn> !transmission > devi
<devi> aahh ok, sorry ; I'm new to this whole chat thing...
<Jordan_U> vu1kan: The syntax is "!info transmission | nick"
<Alan502> Can somebody help me install the very lastest NVIDIA propietary driver? I installed nvidia-current on the repositories but apparently it does not support multiple monitors.
<SlidingHorn> !patience > Alan502
<ubottu> Alan502, please see my private message
<vu1kan> Jordan_U ya, still learning the syntax of irc...
<Alan502> SlidingHorn, xD sorry i only repeated my message because i changed my nickname
<Alan502> naywya
<Alan502> anyway
<Uboy> Alan502: download ENVY and use it!
<duffydack> afroman, use a ppa
<Alan502> Uboy, does envy install the lastest nvidia driver?
<Alan502> Uboy, or does it install the one on the repositories?
<Jordan_U> vu1kan: This is syntax specific to #ubuntu's ubottu just so you know, not really IRC in general (though other channels have similar bots)
<afroman> duffydack: I added a few ppa but still no results
<Jordan_U> !bot | vu1kan
<ubottu> vu1kan: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<Uboy> Alan502: yes ENVU is tool for searching, Finding and install the latest NVIDIA driver and apps
<duffydack> afroman, https://launchpad.net/~c-korn/+archive/vlc  is all you need.  apt-get update and install vlc
<afroman> duffydack: I have Ubuntu 9.10. I tried to install vlc 1.1.0 throu apt-get. I added a few ppa that I found on the internet but I can't get vlc newer than 1.0.3. Am I missing something?
<vu1kan> Jordan_U: been looking through that...it's alot of info to absorb...ty tho
<SlidingHorn> !repeat > afroman
<duffydack> afroman, ahh... its not 1.1 for karmic
<ubottu> afroman, please see my private message
<Alan502> Uboy, ah ok ok, i'll try it. Can envy use the driver i already downloaded? I don't want to download it again :P
<Jordan_U> vu1kan: You're welcome.
<duffydack> afroman, unless you compile it yourself then, no.
<Alan502> Uboy, envyng is not on the repositories though?
<Jordan_U> Alan502: Envy isn't compatable with 10.04 and it's author considers it obsoleted by System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<cyban> Does Ubuntu support Synthetic Device Drivers?
<Uboy> Alan502: if u have already any driver ENVY will Update it to latest, normally ENVY isn't in repositories
<afroman> duffydack: thx. I wished I had known that 1 hour ago... ;)
<Alan502> Jordan_U, Yeah, but the NVIDIA driver on the repositories does not support multiple monitors
<Uboy> Alan502: No, it isn't in repositories, google it and find that
<Jordan_U> Alan502: If you're having problems with multiple monitors specifically I doubt that the problem is that your nvidea driver is out of date.
<Jordan_U> Alan502: Yes, it does.
<Alan502> Jordan_U, the one on the repositories is 197 and the lastest NVIDIA has released is 256 :\
<afroman> duffydack: is there any big differences bettween vlc 1.1. and 1.0?
<Alan502> Jordan_U, hmmm weird, but i could install the nvidia driver in 9.10 without any problems, and i could configure multiple monitors correctly. I can't with 10.4 though
<Jordan_U> Uboy: envy started out as an app outside the repos, then it became envy-ng and was officially supported and in the repos, now (with 10.04 onward) envy is not supported at all.
<cyban> Does Ubuntu support Synthetic Device Drivers? Specifically for Hyper V?
<Alan502> Uboy, ok thanks :) i'm afraid envyng could mess since, according to Jordan_U is not recommended
<Alan502> *mess my system
<codebrainz> vu1kan, i figured it out. remove package indicator-applet, add gnome-volume-control-applet to startup programs
<ManDay_> om26er, thanks for the reply
<ManDay_> I'm trying to install from the alternate (no GUI) installer from a thumb drive on a netbook but the installer coerces me to select/load a CD-Rom module! How can I tell it to use the thumbdrive?!
<Jordan_U> Alan502: What happens when you try to configure multiple monitors.
<Uboy> Jordan_U: ok dude, u write
<Uboy> alan502: ok, I'm too
<Uboy> Jordan_U: so how can I update my version to 256?
<vu1kan> codebrainz: nifty...but that would remove my handy tray access for rhythmbox
<Alan502> Jordan_U, i can run nvidia-settings and configure my second monitor to run as a separate x screen
<codebrainz> vu1kan, i dunno, but all my icons now show up properly in the notification area
<Jordan_U> ManDay_: Easiest thing to do is to use the netboot installer. Everything the installer needs is contained in the kernel + initrd so it doesn't need to look for any device at all (gets everything else from the net)
<fuchyst> selam
<Alan502> Jordan_U,  but the problem is that when i save x and reboot, the screen is there but its all black, and when i move my mouse to it it appears as an X-shaped cursor
<Uboy> fuchyst what's your nation language?
<ManDay_> Jordan_U, netboot?
<ManDay_> do you mean the minimal insaller?
<cyban> Does Ubuntu support Synthetic Device Drivers? Specifically for Hyper V?
<SlidingHorn> !repeat > cyban
<ubottu> cyban, please see my private message
<Jordan_U> ManDay_: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/
<cyban> Sliding - I repeated after about 5 mins
<Uboy> fuchyst: aleike selam
<Jordan_U> ManDay_: No, the minimal installer still needs to read from the CD.
<fuchyst> :)
<fuchyst> turkish
<fuchyst> hi all
<Uboy> fuchyst, yakhchisun?
<fuchyst> evet
<fuchyst> :)
<ManDay_> Jordan_U, netboot as in real netboot? thats absolutly out of the question
<ManDay_> I've tried that a year back or so with gentoo and almost got insane
<ManDay_> never really got it to work
<Alan502> Jordan_U, do i make sense?
<Jordan_U> ManDay_: No, the kernel and initrd for the netboot installer can be loaded from a disk with grub just like any other kernel + initrd.
<Uboy> fuchyst Wellcome, but any way u must speak in English in this room
<SlidingHorn> cyban: I know, but it's pretty busy so it's recommended to wait a while...here's what I could find that might help (2 links): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1156251   &   http://www.ditii.com/2010/05/30/methods-of-enlightenment-for-ubuntu-linux-on-hyper-v/
<Alan502> :)
<fuchyst> i know i want to know any turks here
<fuchyst> i said
<SlidingHorn> !turkish | fuchyst
<ubottu> fuchyst: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ManDay_> Jordan_U, and the significant difference compared to the alternate install is what?
<fuchyst> ok
<Jordan_U> Alan502: Yes. What is the exact card you're using?
<cyban> thanks <SlidingHorn>
<cyban> Ill read up
<SlidingHorn> cyban: sure thing
<Alan502> Jordan_U, its 9400 GT
<Rewt`> ///
<guntbert> Rewt`:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Jordan_U> ManDay_: It doesn't try to look for a CD (or any other drive) to load things from. It's entirely self contained (Well, it needs an internet connection but I hope you understand what I mean)
<devi> can anyone help me find a divx webplayer for ubuntu where I don't have to enter my adress?
<ManDay_> Jordan_U, and you are sure that everything it needs is shipped with the vanilla initrd? im on a netbook with only wireless
<devi> I have installed transmission bittorrent client, but now I can't find it anywhere?
<tdp> what's ubuntu?
<ManDay_> devi, alt + F2
<ManDay_> transmission :)
<SlidingHorn> devi: it should be in your menu under the Internet section
<maypo> Anyone know how I can access channels in Xchat without crashing in freenode? CPU goes right to 100%
<ManDay_> its hould be in "internet" in the menu tho devi
<ManDay_> maypo, works fine here
<Jordan_U> ManDay_: Yes. I've only ever used it with an ethernet connection but I assume it has wireless support also.
<ManDay_> whats the prob?
<SlidingHorn> maypo, might be better asked in #xchat ?   Not sure what the issue would be here
<devi> Manday , Slidinghorn , thanks gys, it's there, but it wasn't a second ago I swear!
<maypo> thanks; may have to do with running on eeepc :)
<SlidingHorn> devi, lol sometimes it takes a min to update the menu
<ManDay_> Jordan_U, fine, but before I try a question i should have asked in the first place: am i right to assume that the alternate/netboot installer offers more options on install and give me the chance to install a more lightweight ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> ManDay_: Yes.
<UnderSampled1> Hello
<devi> Slidinghorn, good to know, patience is a virtue :)
<devi> Slidinghorn ,  can u maybe help me with my divx problem as well?
<SlidingHorn> !ubuntu | tdp
<ubottu> tdp: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Dmitry> âû âñå ëîõè :)
<Longhorn> gaah. i hate backing stuff up -_-
<devi> Slidinghorn, was that for me?
<tdp> why the name ubuntu?
<ManDay_> Jordan_U, thanks
<UnderSampled1> I took some photos, but when I moved the SD card to the computer, there was a filesystem error, and the files disappeared (allong with the folder they were in). what is the best way to recover these?
<the_dark_warrio> Changing my status in the indicator applet will disconnect my Pidgin from the MSN account... Changing the status in Pidgin itself works. Any hints?
<Jordan_U> ManDay_: You're welcome.
<duffydack> Longhorn, grsync profiles ftw
<devi> SlidingHorn aahh ok I guess not hehehe...
<Jordan_U> Alan502: Do you have the Xorg.conf that you used with 9.10?
<lnb_> after doing upgrade from 9.04 to 10.04 box won't boot
<Longhorn> duffydack, :P. i really only need to backup some linux ISO's. i'm on windows right now about to install ubuntu.
<Alan502> Jordan_U, no :( but it was generated by the nvidia tool
<vu1kan> the_dark_warrio: are you signed in to msn via both pigin and the indicator app(empathy)?
<SlidingHorn> tdp, see here for more info: http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu
<duffydack> Longhorn, im in the middle of making a encrypted flash stick and usb external drive, and rsync`in what I need .. 2 backups = a backup
<Jordan_U> lnb_: What does happen when you try to boot? Did you upgrade to 9.10 in between? (upgrading directly from 9.04 to 10.04 is not supported)
<Longhorn> duffydack, awesome :D
<cyban> <SlidingHorn> do you know anything about the emulated drivers, or just on the search - it says it supports the emulation on the synthetic driver but its slow, in my case I dont even see eth0
<the_dark_warrio> vu1kan: I've removed empathy from my Ubuntu
<SlidingHorn> devi, what's your divx issue?  wasn't sure by your original question
<Longhorn> i THINK this is the last ISO. so i'll be able to install now. w00t.
<Alan502> Jordan_U, brb mom calling for lunch xD
<the_dark_warrio> vu1kan: with "sudo aptitude purge empathy"
<SlidingHorn> cyban, no, I don't sorry :-\  that's just what I was able to pull up on Google
<lnb_> jordan_u: syas init: ureadahead-other main process (841) tgerminated with status 4
<devi> SlidingHorn: can anyone help me find a divx webplayer to download where I don't have to give them my adress?
<lnb_> i can't remember at what 9.04 it was
<cyban> <SlidingHorn> ah ok thanks, ya ive been digging a bit and keep seeing mixed reviews
<vu1kan> the_dark_warrio: i was under the impression that the indicator app used empathy...but anyway, my guess would be that pidgin and the indicator are being recognized as seperate programs by msn's service
<SlidingHorn> devi: you mean like a plugin?  not sure :(
<Romzes> hi all. anybody chinese here?
<the_dark_warrio> vu1kan: the problem is when my pc enters in screensaver, ubuntu changes the status to "Away" and my pidgin disconnects from msn too
<devi> SlidingHorn: Yes, to watch streaming videos... all the websites ask me to update and then send me to various other sites that all want my adress.. I never had to do that before to get divx...
<Jordan_U> !cn | Romzes
<ubottu> Romzes: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<the_dark_warrio> vu1kan: this wasn't happing later on, so I guess Ubuntu was turning empathy on, thats why I removed it. But it is still happening
<lnb_> at top of screen says: mount /proc/bus/usb does not exist
<SlidingHorn> devi, I think this convo might delve into the "not allowed" so PM me for a sec
<matcouto> Is there any nice/lightweight twitter client that runs under proxy?
<UnderSampled1> anybody>
<Romzes> thanks
<UnderSampled1> ?
<Longhorn|XP> k. ubuntu is installing.
<lnb_> mountall: mount /proc/bus/usb [360] terminated with status 32
<lmojzis> Hi, i have Kubuntu, but this is generic KDE issue. I added my ftp server to network places in dolphin, authenticated and saved password to wallet. Whenever i try to edit anything with kate, it keeps on asking me to enter password for the server, but in the auth dialog, password is already written in and even remember box is checked. I tried to delete passwords from KWallet, but after i save it in the wallet again, it repeat. It does not ask when i hit CTRL-L
<lnb_> any way to save this box???
<Tao> I'm having troubles with the Namoroka web browser. When I had Firefox, I did some tweaking with the about:config settings and had it going amazingly fast. But when it upgraded (or perhaps downgraded based on performance) to Namoroka, I noticed a significant drop in performance, to the point where it was worse than FF was before I tweaked the settings. Can anybody tell me how to speed up Namoroka?
<davide> logout
<Jordan_U> lnb_: That error is most likely a read herring. Did you upgrade to 9.10 before upgradeing to 10.04?
<lnb_> i think i did
<lmojzis> Tao: One advice, do not ude Namaroka, use firefox instead. I had same issues with evern eating whole CPU by just loading WEbPage or watching youtube @ 3 fps @ nvidia gt 220m + inter core 2 duo
<ubutom_> lmojzis, um, this is not kde channel :D
<Tao> lmojzis: Ok then. How do I get FF back?
<Psi-Jack> I've a curious question. What exactly does wubi do to "install" Ubuntu? Does it resize parititions or anything?
<Xecuter> hi! my eee crashed, i and don't have a flash drive to use to install. but the bios of the eee has buildt-in a pxe boot thingy. can  i use that to install ubuntu? and how can i do it without setting up lots of servers and stuff?
<SlidingHorn> Tao, You might want to try finding a channel with support specifically for Namoroka -- this channel's for Ubuntu support only
<lmojzis> I don't know, i solved it by installing Maverick Meerkat
<lmojzis> clean install
<lmojzis> then i never used ubuntu tweak
<ubutom_> Psi-Jack, I think it just install on the windows filesystem and doesn't alter the partitions
<Jordan_U> Psi-Jack: No, http://wubi-installer.org/faq.php#internals
<Psi-Jack> ubutom_: Interesting.
<vu1kan> the_dark_warrio: i'm unable to duplicate your issue, what version of pidgin do you have installed?
<Psi-Jack> Guess I'll try it out, then for my laptop. I didn't wanna repartition it at all, but when I'm out, sometimes I just want linux. heh
<ubutom_> Psi-Jack, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1469405 might be interesting
<lnb_> the problem seems to be around /proc/bus/usb which does not exist
<lnb_> it cant do a mountall
<the_dark_warrio> vu1kan: I was testing the PPA version. I thought that would be the problem, but turning back to 2.6.6 has the same effect. I haven't restarted the system. Maybe I should
<lnb_> init seems to terminate at 'ureadahead-other main processes (844) terminated with status 4
<viktor2235> hi, i wonder if anybody can help me with a liitle problem i'm having?
<vu1kan> the_dark_warrio: maybe you should, i can change my status with either pidgin or the indicator-applet-session(btw is that ver. 0.3.7?) and it doesn't sign me out
<vu1kan> !ask | viktor2235
<ubottu> viktor2235: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<the_dark_warrio> vu1kan: the indicator applet is 0.3.7
<lnb_> is there a way to boot to command prompt and try to edit /etc/fstab ?
<lnb_> this is really bad\
<the_dark_warrio> vu1kan: thanks for the help, I will try restarting the system and see if it works
<viktor2235> ok:) i have a windows-executable that gets blocked by wine because it isn't marked as executable, so i can't run it
<SlidingHorn> lnb_, not sure why you want to do that, but during boot, hold shift to bring up the Grub menu..select recovery mode & edit from there
<lnb_> i pressed ESC and it only shows 10.04 kernels and i've tried recovery from that menu and it does same thing
<crazed_> brb
<lnb_> it does not boot
<robertzaccour> gnome-panel is in the repos. how do i use it after installing it?
<viktor2235> is there a way to run a windows-executable with wine that gets blocked because it's not marked as executable?
<vu1kan> viktor2235: try #winehq
<ubutom_> !chmod | viktor2235
<ubottu> viktor2235: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<lnb_> ok i used oldest kernel and it got me into a command prompt
<viktor2235> owkee, thanks for the tips
<ubutom_> viktor2235, sudo chmod +x file.exe should work
<SlidingHorn> robertzaccour, if you're running gnome as your desktop environment it should run by default.  what are you trying to do?
<lnb_> ahha! there is a line in /etc/fstab: none /proc/bus/usb usbfs devgid=127,devmode=664 0 0
<bluebaron> what would i use to move the mouse to a specific location and click it .. (i am an experienced programmer if i need to write something)
<bluebaron> ?
<Uboy> Can anyone help me to make seperate / and /home? I did it later, but one of guys here see my screenshot of gParted and told me that u need changes. Can anyone see my screenshot?
<robertzaccour> SlidingHorn, i haven't installed it yet, I just want to know what i need to do to use it after its installed
<mobee> irc.zurna.net
<afroman> hej. what's recommended when it comes to the installation of 10.04. should I install it through the update manager software or should I download 10.04, burn it on cd then make the install?
<SlidingHorn> robertzaccour, what desktop environment are you running right now?  (kubuntu = kde, ubuntu = gnome, xubuntu = xfce)
<Jordan_U> !separatehome | robertzaccour
<ubottu> robertzaccour: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Jordan_U> Uboy: ^^
<Jordan_U> robertzaccour: Sorry, wrong nick.
<Ego_Proctor> afroman, from my experience if there are issues with 10.04 and your machine they will arise either way.  If that is what you are trying to avoid...
<Uboy> Jordan_U: what?
<lnb_> ok now it booted up to 10.04
<UnderSampled1> hello?
<robertzaccour> SlidingHorn, gnome Jordan_U its ok happens sometimes
<SlidingHorn> !hi | UnderSampled1
<ubottu> UnderSampled1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Jordan_U> Uboy: Are you trying to install with a separate /home, or convert your current install to use a separate /home?
<UnderSampled1> SlidingHorn: I took some photos, but when I moved the SD card to the computer, there was a filesystem error, and the files disappeared (allong with the folder they were in). what is the best way to recover these?
<lnb_> now i have to figure out what that line was for in /etc/fstab for usbfs
<afroman> Ego_Proctor: that's not what I meant. clean installation or upgrade? does it even matter?
<SlidingHorn> robertzaccour, if you're running gnome, then the gnome-panel's already installed.  try running:   killall gnome-panel
<SlidingHorn> UnderSampled1, you may want to check this out (check your pm's in just a sec)
<SlidingHorn> !undelete > UnderSampled1
<ubottu> UnderSampled1, please see my private message
<robertzaccour> SlidingHorn, according to synaptic its not installed. should i install it then killall gnome-panel?
<Uboy> Jordan_U: I have seperated partition now, but sepsepse told me u must changed it, can u see this plz? >http://img23.img98.com/out.php/i113094_ScreenshotdevsdaGParted.png
<SlidingHorn> robertzaccour, install it (sudo apt-get install gnome-panel) and then either run the killall or just log out and back in
<Jordan_U> Uboy: Which partitions do you plan to use for what mountpoints?
<robertzaccour> SlidingHorn, oh thanks
<SlidingHorn> robertzaccour, no problem
<Uboy> sda1 as /
<joeuser> Hey guys
<SlidingHorn> !hi | joeuser
<ubottu> joeuser: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Geo_Rocks> Hello?
<Uboy> Jordan_U: sda1 > /  ,  sda2 > swap , sda3 > /home , sda3 > /NTFS (my music, videos and datas)
<joeuser> I got a problem with redrawing everthing
<joeuser> I get flicker when scrolling etc
<joeuser> Even though i have sufficient drivers for my GPU
<Hardekyn> Hi, I have just deleted my windows partition from a dual boot, how do I extend the Ubuntu partition to fill the space where windows used to be?
<SlidingHorn> joeuser, do you have the latest display drivers installed?  (p.s. try not to use "Enter" as punctuation)  ;)
<Uboy> Jordan_U: sorry, sda2 is /home and sda3 is swap
<joeuser> Yupp just installed them so
<Dapeamel> hey guys I gonna install ubuntu from a netinstall which one will I choose:S its like lucid  lynx, karmic koala, jaunty jackalope, intrepid ibex, hardy heroen, dapper drake,
<SlidingHorn> Dapeamel, the most recent LTS release was 10.04 (lucid lynx) -- that's probably the one you'll want
<Jordan_U> Uboy: Seems fine to me.
<Dapeamel> what the difference?. Im on a comp which have 6gb ram intel quadcore 2.
<livingdaylight> can someone give me an open-source music player that also runs in windows?
<Dapeamel> I have been on debian in 2 years but..
<Jordan_U> Dapeamel: lucid lynx
<Dapeamel> ok ok thx
<SlidingHorn> livingdaylight, vlc
<SlidingHorn> !info vlc | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-1ubuntu1.1 (lucid), package size 1598 kB, installed size 3792 kB
<Uboy> Jordan_U: u mean nothing may be change?
<Uboy> Jordan_U: must be change?
<livingdaylight> SlidingHorn: more like a jukebox like rhythmbox or banshee
<SlidingHorn> livingdaylight, vlc should work for that
<Geo_Rocks> um..
<SlidingHorn> !ask | Geo_Rocks
<ubottu> Geo_Rocks: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<livingdaylight> SlidingHorn: vlc is not a jukebox???
<Geo_Rocks> his is oing o sound really icedibly juvenile
<suicidepills> is sharing directories in your home directory allowed in linux?  i can share folders that live outside of /home but not dirs that live within /home.
<zenlunatic> suicidepills, sharing how?
<Geo_Rocks> ca someone teac  ow to(fo lack of a better wor) hac?
<Jordan_U> Uboy: Not that I see.
<Geo_Rocks> *ack
<suicidepills> via smbd.  i'm setting up my shares using smb.conf
<Geo_Rocks> *hack
<zenlunatic> suicidepills, okay then yes you need to configure samba
<vu1kan> !ot | Geo_Rocks
<ubottu> Geo_Rocks: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<suicidepills> zenlunatic, do you know why i would be able to share dirs that aren't in my home but I can share dirs that are outside?
<Ego_Proctor> afroman, upgrade should keep your files intact and installed programs as well
<ubuntu> installation
<suicidepills> zenlunatic, sorry i'm kind of a linux noob :-P
<pw-toxic> is there an alternative to ebox? ;)
<jbl_> suicidepills, compare the permissions of /home vs permissions of the folders you can share
<ferdi> hello
<zenlunatic> suicidepills, wait arent those the same thing
<suicidepills> zenlunatic, for example, i can share /test-share but i can't share /home/test-share
<SlidingHorn> livingdaylight, vlc has jukebox capability.  takes some configuring but it will work
<zenlunatic> suicidepills, you use the samba gui toolS?
<suicidepills> zenlunatic, nah, i've been going all cmdline - trying to become proficient in it
<zenlunatic> personally i would recommend the gui tools for samba
<livingdaylight> SlidingHorn: ok, I didn't know that
<suicidepills> zenlunatic, actually, i didn't know that there were gui tools for samba
<pozic> Is there a decent browser which includes the Google Chrome features, but does not contain the broken toolbar font that they have (non-configurable)?
<ferdi> hi  lizza
<SlidingHorn> pozic, firefox has a similar "multibar" that you can configure.  what problem are you having?
<zenlunatic> suicidepills, try apt-get install gadmin-samba
<jbl_> suicidepills, compare the output of "ls -ld /home" and "ls -ld /test-share"
<Hardekyn> Anybody able to help with resizing the Ubuntu partition into the free space?
<pozic> SlidingHorn: Firefox is sluggish.
<Jordan_U> Hardekyn: Boot an Ubuntu or gparted LiveCD, start gparted, resize the partition.
<suicidepills> jbl_, both have identical perms
<SlidingHorn> pozic, well to be honest, any "feature-rich" browser (i.e. having a multibar, and other stuff) is going to be a bit sluggish....
<pozic> SlidingHorn: the multi-bar is not what I mean by Google Chrome features.
<jbl_> suicidepills, how about "ls -ld /home/test-share" ?
<livingdaylight> how do I join a new network?
<pozic> SlidingHorn: I mean the features that make Chrome appear fast.
<Hardekyn> Thanks Jordan_U I'll give it a go...been trying just using gParted from the running install...appreciate it :)
<pozic> SlidingHorn: which Google had some presentations about in the past.
<livingdaylight>  forward slash + # networkname?
<pozic> SlidingHorn: the multi-bar only makes it slower.
<Jordan_U> Hardekyn: You're welcome.
<psuasti_> that would disconnect you from the old server livingdaylight
<pozic> SlidingHorn: but not by an annoying amount; the other optimizations done destroy Firefox completely.
<SlidingHorn> pozic, oh...well -- there are tons of lightweight browsers out there, kazahakaze (sp?), midori, links, etc
<vu1kan> livingdaylight: you mean to ask how to join a different channel?
<loopidity> downloaded the cheese tar pack, there is INSTALL, install-sh ....files, how to install it?
<pozic> SlidingHorn: links? Seriously?
<livingdaylight> vu1kan: no, different network
<SlidingHorn> pozic, you asked ;-)
<livingdaylight> psuasti_: you saying one can only be on one network like freenode at a time?
<suicidepills> jbl_, h/o, i'll give that a shot
<SlidingHorn> IdleOne, who do you keep banning?  lol
<vu1kan> livingdaylight: /server new.server.name
<livingdaylight> vu1kan: cheers
<IdleOne> SlidingHorn: trying to reset a ban proper, sorry about all the modes :/
<SlidingHorn> IdleOne, it's all good, just had me curious
<pozic> SlidingHorn: The whole "light-weight" thing is also a user myth.
<IdleOne> SlidingHorn: not you! to answer your question :)
<pozic> SlidingHorn: making something which is more lines of code, but much faster would be considered to be "light weight" by most users.
<joeuser> Guys anyone know anything about this flickering issue when scrolling ? I just instaled the latest drivers from ATi and everthing :/
<wad> Hi folks. I'm replacing my debian-based server with an Ubuntu 10.04 32-bit server edition. The machine has two NICs in it, one of which needs to use PPPOE to talk with the DSL modem. Should I use pppoeconf or something else? (This box has no network until I get pppoe running.)
<slide> So I currently have a file server with specific samba shares for movies/tv/music etc but all my files are quickly outpacing the individual storage of my drives so I need some way to access these files via their current samba share but having the files located on any number of drives. can anyone help?
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm
<pozic> If you hide latency, even the largest programs will appear light-weight.
<SlidingHorn> pozic: we're veering off topic, but I'd disagree to a point....yes there are plenty of browsers that claim to be lightweight but are as bloated as the next...however there are some good, small-footprint ones available.  anyway...on to the next topic :-)
<Psi-Jack> What does Wubi's "ACPI workarounds" use for kernel options?
<wad> slide: Use symbolic links. That's what I do.
<pozic> It is just that people don't tend to optimize for that particular case.
<pozic> SlidingHorn: yes, sure, next topic.
<Sinani201> ...
<brontoeee> wad, and they would work over samba?
<wad> brontoeee, sure do.
<suicidepills> jbl_, i think i just figured it out
<slide> wad, not a bad idea, except managing the links could become annoying hrm.. maybe i could write a script to auto scan the dirs and auto add links depending on what filetype they are
<wad> brontoeee, samba asks the OS for the directories, and the OS understands symbolic links. QED.
<brontoeee> right, i know they dont work with ftp
<suicidepills> jbl_, i didn't realize that each user has a separate dir for their stuff
<psuasti_> what versions of ubuntu work well for laptops?  specifically a 32 bit laptop
<wad> psuasti_, 10.04.
<suicidepills> jbl_, for some reason, thought /home always pointed to the user's home dir
<suicidepills> jbl_, anyways, thanks for your help!
<jbl_> suicidepills, np
<suicidepills> zenlunatic, thanks for your help, too!
<loopidity> how to install cheese, there is configure script, INSTALL, install-sh... any idea
<loopidity> make doesnt work, neither make install
<vu1kan> loopidity: sudo apt-get install cheese
<jbl_> loopidity, can't you use the package that's in the ubuntu repos, like vulkan said?
<loopidity> vulkan i dont have internet for that box to do it that way
<bella`> 'ello
<psuasti_> wad, will the desktop versions work for laptops?
<hardcampa> loopidity, then run the configure script if there is one
<hardcampa> just do a ./configure --prefix=/usr/Local or whatever
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i download 9.10? 10.04 has some issues i dont like
<jbl_> loopidity, in that case, you'll need all the dependencies that cheese requires. Not that easy w/o net access...
<hardcampa> err should have been local not Local
<brontoeee> psuasti_, i used netbook remix for a while (about 30 minutes), but i think the only difference is a gui
<psuasti_> k
<codebrainz> linux_is_my_hero, http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/
<loopidity> jbl_, anyway to know if the webcam will work after installation?
<Gryllida> what is the proper syntax to do gksu? "gksu path/to/application" or is there something else necessary to write?
<brontoeee> psuasti_, and thats only ever usefull for smallscreen laptops anyway
<loopidity> jbl_, got an error, my intltool is too old, oh no
<IdleOne> sorry bout all the modes folks hopefully we won't have to set anymore bans for today
<ubutom_> brontoeee, disagree on that one, netbook desktop in lubuntu is very nice, easy access to applications
<hiexpo> are ya banning today
<jbl_> loopidity, hmm no absolute answer there, but you could try "lsusb" and google the USB id's of the webcam to see if there's a linux driver for it
<SlidingHorn> Gryllida, what program are you trying to run?
<loopidity> jbl_, sounds good, i will see, thanks
<Gryllida> SlidingHorn: don't know whether it really changes the syntax - but it's firefox
<brontoeee> ubutom_, that it or something else than gui differences?
<SlidingHorn> Gryllida, why do you want to run firefox as root????
<SlidingHorn> Gryllida, that's incredibly dangerous
<ubutom_> brontoeee, well, I just think it also can be nice on big screens, that'S all :)
<Uboy> sebsebseb r u back?
<brontoeee> ubutom_, i was talking about official 'netbook remix'
<Gryllida> SlidingHorn, thank you for your reply, but I've downloaded Firefox from Mozilla website, it has a Help - Check for updates menuitem, when I click it, it says "not enough permissions", which is why I want to run it as root to update it.
<Jordan_U> Gryllida: If you want to use firefox from Mozilla's website (why?) then install it within your home directory.
<ubutom_> brontoeee, and I was talking about netbook interface with lubuntu on a normal laptop, don't know if it is totally different, but I for myself dinfthe netbook gui very comfortable
<ubutom_> *dinf = find
<brontoeee> ubutom_, ok
<loopidity> strange, the wireless in on and it can see the networks, but ifconfig doesnt have wlan0
<Traveler7> yo
<Traveler7> i like pie
<Traveler7> do you ?
<vu1kan> !ot | Traveler7
<ubottu> Traveler7: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> ubottu: right lets do this, and it seems you want to in pm
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebsebseb> Uboy: ^
<Gryllida> How do I know whether a process in system terminal is running as root?
<Gryllida> s/terminal/monitor
<sebsebseb> Uboy: however channel is also pretty quite at the moment, did you do anything since last night?
<Traveler7> yoyoyo
<vu1kan> Traveler7: do you have a support question?
<Uboy> sebsebseb: no diffrence, what u want.
<opnet> hehehe, look, cooking lessons
<opnet> http://tinychat.com/hackerthreads
<vu1kan> ...take that for a 'no'...
<opnet> brought to you from #hackerthreads
<Uboy> sebsebseb: no last night I'm just sleeping!
<sebsebseb> Uboy: ok so same set up as what you showed me last night?
<ubutom_> Gryllida, top | grep root
<Gryllida> !ops opnet spam
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Uboy> sebsebseb: yes
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: where is the spam?
<Uboy> sebsebseb: no chnging
<ubutom_> Gryllida, ok, sorry, misread :D
<Uboy> sebsebseb: nothing changed
<sebsebseb> Uboy: yeah and there was no data on there?  ready to just clean install yeah?
<Uboy> sebsebseb: a question, a boot partiotion is a / ? and sda1 for me?
<Uboy> sebsebseb: yes, I'm ready
<levu> how can i disable the examples folder to be displayed in netbook launcher?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: yeah I saw Jordan_U tried to help earlier, but since your new you didn't quite understand, well you will understand partitioning a bit better after this I guess
<Uboy> sebsebseb: ok, tnx dude
<IdleOne> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<vu1kan> how would i tell ubuntu to use both my pci video card and the onboard video?(neither of which are nvidia or ati...a voodoo and whatever everex uses)
<Uboy> sebsebseb: i'm now in LiveCD Session
<Uboy> sebsebseb: with Ethernet ADSl cable connection
<sebsebseb> Uboy: yeah
<sebsebseb> Uboy: ok sda1 and such don't worry about that, thats a Gparted thing
<Uboy> sebsebseb: ok, dude if you are busy I can wait for u dude
<sebsebseb> Uboy: open the installer put in the details.  ideally put a good password, so at least 8 letters and numbers, more the beter I guess, characters such as £ $ % " to make even more secure if really want.  Then do manual install, and tell me when your at that stage.
<Uboy> sebsebseb: it wont be reboor pc?
<Uboy> sebsebseb: reboot
<Uboy> ?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: yes you will need to re boot the PC once Ubuntu is re installed
<Uboy> sebsebseb: ok, i'll back
<sebsebseb> Uboy: no
<sebsebseb> Uboy: your on the Live  CD now?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: thats what we want
<rrva> I just installed karmic via netinstaller and now I am upgrading to lucid. Upgrade is slow. Is it faster to restart netinstall directly to lucid?
<Uboy> sebsebseb: yes I'm in liveCD
<sebsebseb> Uboy: when we are finnished it will tell you to re boot the computer, like when you installed Ubuntu before
<sebsebseb> Uboy: when you are finnished I mean
<drbobb> hey is there something broken with udev in lucid? I'm having drivers not autoload when devices are connected. Even USB mass storage seems to have a problem
<Uboy> sebsebseb: ok, now I'm run install from Desktop?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: yes
<codebrainz> rrva, I reduced about 8hrs off my install time by changing the mirrors in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Uboy> sebsebseb: ok
<sebsebseb> Uboy: and do what I said before
<rrva> codebrainz: all files are already downloaded, it's just replacing packages which is taking time, i/o bound not network
<Uboy> sebsebseb: I'm in partitioning selection mode
<drbobb> not to mention USB net not loading when I connect my android phone and switch it into connection sharing mode
<sebsebseb> Uboy: do manual install
<Uboy> sebsebseb: select manuallly?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: did you put a good password for your acocunt? I hope so
<sebsebseb> Uboy: manual install yeah
<Uboy> sebsebseb: I'm not arive to that stiil
<sebsebseb> Uboy: ok so setting up an account comes later on in the installer?
<Uboy> sebsebseb: ok, i'm in partitionig
<Uboy> sebsebseb: installer doesn't arive to setting Up usernames and pass, it just in step 5 > partition
<sebsebseb> Uboy: before getting rid of this question.  Were you able to boot into Ubuntu or just not recovery mode?
<drbobb> what I mean is I connect a usb drive and it is not recognized as a mass storage device - until I manually modprobe usb_storage - and then it works
<preben_> what is the package called that has a program where you can change the grub boot setup. I mean resolution and which OS to be default etc...
<sebsebseb> Uboy: the swap is fine, so that can stay,  the other partitions should be deleted.  If there was data you would lose it after doing that, but you told me there isn't any.
<drbobb> and likewise with the usb network device
<ikonia> preben_: I'm not aware of such a package
<Uboy> sebsebseb: just recovery mode, but my pass does't work and becouse of I do it manually login, it didin't want me a pass
<sebsebseb> Uboy: ok well that will be fixed after this as well
<vu1kan> !info startupmanager | preben_
<ubottu> preben_: startupmanager (source: startupmanager): Grub, Usplash and Splash screen configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.13-4ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 114 kB, installed size 1360 kB
<Uboy> sebsebseb: ok, now erase all of disk?
<preben_> vu1kan, thanks that it was
<sebsebseb> Uboy: keep the swap if you can, get rid of the other partitions
<Uboy> sebsebseb: ok, I deleted all partitons and now have 320 GB free space
<preben_> anybody know a tutorial/document on how to setup Fn-volume Up/Down/Mute with the new udev system in lucid? My acpi setup do not work anymore
<Uboy> sebsebseb: I erased SWAP to Like as F-Dsk in Dos!
<sebsebseb> Uboy: how much free space does it say you have?
<Uboy> sebsebseb: 320 GB, all of my HDD
<sebsebseb> Uboy: right so 12GB /  will be fine,  2GB  SWAP,  and the rest of the hard disk a big seperate /home
<zain> hallo
<vu1kan> !hi | zain
<ubottu> zain: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Uboy> sepsepsep it means 12 GB > / , 2G > SWAP and 305GB for home? 2 partitions?
<zain> Ist noch jemand online, der mir eventuell helfen könnte?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: no
<sebsebseb> !de | zain
<ubottu> zain: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Uboy> sepsepsep, 3 partitions?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: yes  3 partitions
<Uboy> ok.
<sebsebseb> Uboy: swap should probably really be made last
<Uboy> sebsebseb: ok
<ubutom_> hey, what's the way again to make the system talk at bootup, you know, the initialize hardware text and so on, did i do that in grub.conf?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: so  1.  /   2.   /home  3.  swap
<sebsebseb> Uboy: first make 12GB  /  partition in Ext4 file system
<Uboy> sebsebseb:ok, so I can't creart SWAp in larger space?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: making partitions  like this is basic maths as well, and I use calculater for that :D
<vu1kan> ubutom_: i use espeak to have my system say "good morning"...i dunno if that would do what you want tho
<hiexpo> repeat of last night ?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: 1024 is 1GB and we want 12GB so  1024 x 12 = 12288
<sebsebseb> Uboy: oh wrong sum
<Uboy> sebsebseb: :d, so tell me a type (Primary or Logical) and (End or begining) ?
<soee> in KDE 4.5 RC1 there is no longer option to set icon size in QuickLauncher ?
<soee> soz not here
<ubutom_> vu1kan, thanks, no, I mean the verbose bootup where you see what the system does, somehow I disabled splashscreen and dont remember how
<sebsebseb> ubutom_: no that seems to be right for the size 12288 it shows you how big it would make the partition, before applying anyway
<sebsebseb> ubutom_: / and /home are primary partitions
<DNSmith> does someone have keys for hon :) ?
<Uboy> sebsebseb: / is Primary and in Begiining, ?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: yes in beginning thats how I do it
<hiexpo> sebsebseb,  is trying to partion for that ebcrpted home dir ?
<sebsebseb> hiexpo: no not going to do encrypted home :)
<Uboy> sebsebseb: can u see this plz > http://img23.img98.com/out.php/i113181_ScreenshotCreatepartition.png
<hiexpo> ^encrypted
<sebsebseb> Uboy: by the way make sure not to do an encrypted home, that can really mess up Ubuntu later on
<sebsebseb> hiexpo: just a seperate /home :)
<hiexpo> sebsebseb,  oh ok
<sebsebseb> hiexpo: and to fix his install as well, since something is rather wrong with it
<sweetpi> ubutom_: you mean you want to see the boot messages?
<hiexpo> sebsebseb, is he doing a fresh install
<Uboy> sebsebseb: did u see that?
<ubutom_> sweetpi, yeah, found it, thanks :)
<sebsebseb> hiexpo: yes
<sebsebseb> hiexpo: and with seperate /home this time
<hiexpo> sebsebseb,  good thats best
<sebsebseb> hiexpo: indeed
<ubutom_> forgot how i did it though, should write such things down in a text file
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: hello again, I'm trying to run firefox as root to do 'help - check for updates', seems that I don't know how to gksu
<sebsebseb> Uboy: that looks ok, but you need to do the mount point, which is /
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: uhmm no you don't run Firefox as root or with gksudo
<hiexpo> oh boy
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: gksu or gksudo
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: also it tends to take a while for Ubuntu to have the latest version when one is out
<cntrational> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComposeKey#Compose%20key okay, this article says that you can use XIM to set up custom compose key sequences, but following these instructions causes the compose key to stop working
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: no I am saying don't run it with any of that. don't use sudo for FIrefox, don't use root on Firefox
<Uboy> sebsebseb: my question now is Primary or Logical and option (beginning or End) , please tell me setting for each of 3 partitions
<Jordan_U> Gryllida: DO NOT RUN FIREFOX AS ROOT, you have been warned many times. It's a terrible idea and there is no valid reason to do it.
<vu1kan> sebsebseb: Gryllida's trying to use the help>get update to pull down the latest ver. of ff from mozilla directly
<sebsebseb> Uboy: have you made the first partition yet?  the / ?
<Uboy> sebsebseb: no , my question now is Primary or Logical and option (beginning or End) , please tell me setting for each of 3 partitions
 * Gryllida sighs
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: ah yes, your that FIrefox add on developer guy aren't you?
<Gryllida> Jordan_U, sebsebseb: I'm using firefox nightly from mozilla website, of course I need to update it at least every week.
<piju> guys, hows ARRL's field day ?
<Faissal> hello
<Jordan_U> Gryllida: If you want to use firefox from Mozilla's website (why?) then install it within your home directory.
<sebsebseb> Uboy: have you told it to make the first partition yet?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: if so what does it say in manual install for it?
<hugo_> Hello, i have recently installed Ubuntu and i am wondering if there is any way to make the Terminal to auto start when you turn on your computer ?
<Gryllida> Jordan_U: why - because I'm nightly tester; then install - done; but I don't want to download and install it in same way manually every time I want to update it.
<cntrational> hugo_: go to system, preferences, and startup applications
<Jordan_U> Gryllida: Then install to your home directory.
<sebsebseb> Uboy: you can show me in manual install if you want, and then we can move on to partition 2  the seperate /home
<Uboy> sebsebseb: I'm to select for / partition yet, just tell me setting for  / ? primary or logical and end or begininh?
<Jordan_U> Gryllida: Then firefox will havve permissions to update all of the files that it needs to update.
<sebsebseb> Uboy: primary and at the begining
<jbl_> Gryllida, isn't the firefox PPA not good enough for what you need?
<Uboy> sebsebseb: ok
<Gryllida> Jordan_U: it's in usr/local/, and since I don't have any session saved, home page is an about: page, so no danger in running it as root
<sebsebseb> Uboy: what you showed me just now is ok, except for how you didn't do a mount point,  which is /
<zpk> hi all
<Jordan_U> Gryllida: Don't put it in /usr/local, put it in your home directory.
<sebsebseb> Uboy: also actsauly the size you put
<Gryllida> jbl_: does it have the latest 3.7.a6pre version? if yes, tell me how to turn it on
<sebsebseb> Uboy: isn't the one I gave
<hugo_> quit
<Uboy> sebsebseb: ok it's created with / point and with 12GB at the begining with type praimary
<sebsebseb> Uboy: I gave you.  12288
<cntrational> hugo_: after that, click Add, put in Terminal as the name, and gnome-terminal as the command
<cntrational> hugeand that's it
<sebsebseb> Uboy: however for / it can be a bit under anyway without a problem :)
<jbl_> Gryllida, I think so, check this: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<vladsharp> !seen ricotz
<Uboy> sebsebseb, yes I insert 12288 MB
<LjL> vladsharp: there is no seen command.
<sebsebseb> Uboy: ok show me manual install
<sebsebseb> Uboy: what you get there now
<vladsharp> LjL: no way to find out when someone's last been online?
<mneptok> Gryllida: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<LjL> vladsharp: if they're registered, do /msg nickserv info nickname
<Gryllida> jbl_: mm... checking it out, but what is 'help - check for updates' menuitem for then? what if I want to use it? & I should learn how to gksu anyways
<slinker1> or whowas
<vladsharp> LjL: great, thanks
<patriick> Everytime I run sudo apt-get update I always get this error message: W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'us.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<Gryllida> jbl_: otherwise I'll have to file a bug 'remove check for updates manuitem in linux'
<patriick> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Uboy> sebsebseb: http://img23.img98.com/out.php/i113216_ScreenshotInstall.png I done it
<trism> Gryllida: if you want to use the built in updater, you should install it to a directory in your home directory, so you don't need root to update (but the ppa is a good idea too)
<Uboy> sebsebseb: now creating /home, so tell me type and begining or end option
<lunks> Hi, I have a motherboard with an optical spidf output, but no matter what I try, I can't seem to get Ubuntu to get any sound trough it. Any help?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: ok it doesn't show in GB right nevermind,  how much RAM do you have 1GB yeah?
<Gryllida> trism: the instructions say to install it to /usr/local .
<Jordan_U> Gryllida: That item works fine if you install to your home directory. You'll notice that packages from the repository don't have that menu item because you're supposed to use the package manager instead
<Uboy> sebsebseb: I can't remember, any command to show size of ram?
<mneptok> Uboy: free -m
<iPC-Centre> how to create shortcut for [copy] from Keyboard Shortcuts
<Gryllida> Jordan_U: the instructions say to install it to /usr/local .
<mneptok> Gryllida: why not use the PPA?
<jbl_> Gryllida, the fact that you cannot use the "Check for updates" is kind of your own doing: you installed in a directory for which you do not have write permissions. Installing in your home directory is what you want really
<jub369> Hi i need some help install UnrealIrcd3.2.8.1 i tryed useing the fourms on it none of them are working i am willing to let a person do remote desktop
<mangojambo> Hi there... using both, gtk-recordmydesktop or istanbul it is not possible to record sounds from desktop, other softwares, etc... For example, recording a video conference from skype it just recordsthe audio from my microfone, not the other.
<sebsebseb> Uboy: I think its about 1GB  since  the swap you had before. http://img22.img98.com/out.php/i111074_Screenshot1.png
<jub369> Hi i need some help install UnrealIrcd3.2.8.1 i tryed useing the fourms on it none of them are working i am willing to let a person do remote desktop  it errors out and then when started if started i cant connect to it and i cant get configs right i running Ubuntu 9.10
<euthymos> hi edited /etc/fstab so that a FAT partition is mounted automatically at boot - it appears on the desktop, and that's fine. But when I double-click it, nothing happens. Then, if I double click it again, a window opens listing the files inside the partition
<sebsebseb> Uboy: anyway you want double the RAM for swap.  and that should be the last partition really I guess.  So  the /home can't be made to big.
<euthymos> I have to double click it twice
<iPC-Centre> how to set shortcut for [copy] from Keyboard Shortcuts ?
<Uboy> sebsebseb: please see the output of free -m command > http://img23.img98.com/out.php/i113220_terminal.png
<Uboy> sebsebseb: I don't have swap, so what is the size of swap using?!
<Uboy> sebsebseb: in that picture?
<jbl_> mneptok, I don't think the PPA builds will behave differently from the official package in that regard. And if they do, we're back to needing root access ;)
<shaqfu> Is there an easy way to check what graphics driver X is using?
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: want to help me out here a little bit maybe?  or hiexpo ?  I tend to do computer with GB not MB :)
<shaqfu> I'm trying to figure out why games in Wine run horribly slow
<mneptok> jbl_: instead of clicking "Check for updates" just run apt-get.
<frennzy> hi, ive installed Ubuntu 10.04 on my Old Desktop PC (512 RAM). Ive replaced GNOME with E17 and a los of apps. But the system still consumes about 350 MB of RAM. HTOP doesnt show what is consuming that amount of memory. Ive disabled lots of services
<shaqfu> And I suspect it's my graphics driver
<ikonia> shaqfu: that's wine - it's not %100 compatible with all windows software
<abuayyoub> Hi, can someone help me please? I am having some strange problems. My computer ( sony vaio x64 Lucid ) has been bogging down lately like crazy. It becomes almost impossible to launch programs, for example it took almost 5 minutes to launch xchat and it keeps graying out every couple minutes. Also, the laptop gets so hot it's difficult to touch. A couple times I had to force reboot and when I did I got a disk error, it scanned the first ti
<abuayyoub> me locked up then finally finished the second... how can I find out what is wrong with my system?
<ikonia> shaqfu: best option is for windows software, use windows in my view
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: hiexpo  also maybe I should have got him to use gparted then finnish off in manual
<shaqfu> ikonia: Not really an option :(
<euthymos> frennzy: and why this is bad?
<ikonia> shaqfu: really? no windows install ?
<shaqfu> ikonia: Any idea why it has horrible write speed, even on a SSD?
<shaqfu> ikonia: Nope
<lunks> Hi, I have a motherboard with an optical spidf output, but no matter what I try, I can't seem to get Ubuntu to get any sound trough it. Any help?
<jub369> Hi i need some help install UnrealIrcd3.2.8.1 i tryed useing the fourms on it none of them are working i am willing to let a person do remote desktop  it errors out and then when started if started i cant connect to it and i cant get configs right i running Ubuntu 9.10
<frennzy> euph0ria_, cause im running out of RAM when I open any apps, and my PC slows down a lot
<mneptok> abuayyoub: http://linuxatemyram.com
<shaqfu> ikonia: Games run at 70% speed, it feels
<ikonia> shaqfu: wine isn't fully supported for all windows software, it can have terrible performance
<hiexpo> make partions on install
<Uboy> sebsebseb: did u see this? http://img23.img98.com/out.php/i113220_terminal.png
<sebsebseb> Uboy: yes hold on
<Uboy> sebsebseb: ok
<sebsebseb> hiexpo: trying to get it set up in manual :)
 * shaqfu sighs
<ikonia> shaqfu: have you checked in #winehq ?
<sebsebseb> hiexpo: 12GB  / which he has done.  big seperate home next.  and 2GB or whatever he should have for his SWAP
<shaqfu> I do have a Windows install, but it's on a 1080p monitor, and games upscale terribly to it
<shaqfu> ikonia: Not yet; I will now
<slow-motion> n8
<ubutom_> abuayyoub, sounds like defective cooling
<abuayyoub> it's acting like windows does when you get a really sick virus
<abuayyoub> ubutom_, i would think this but the fan is blowing fine and everything has been running fine until recently
<ubutom_> abuayyoub, but you wrote it get's unusually hot?
<jbl_> abuayyoub, try to see if there are processes hogging the CPU/swapping a lot using the top or htop commands
<abuayyoub> ubutom_,  yes, the system boggs down and get super hot. also on battery power I am lucky to get 30 minutes.
<sebsebseb> ubutom_: you sure the hard disk is 320GB?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: ^
<Cynthia> The package 'xchat' fails to build from source here; running 'sudo apt-get source xchat && sudo apt-get build-dep xchat', then running 'make' in the right directory, gives me "error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘gtk_xtext_get_type’". gcc seems to think that GtkType is not a valid type. What's wrong?
<Uboy> sebsebseb: yes
<sebsebseb> Uboy: ok lets try something then
<Uboy> sebsebseb: what/
<XP1> How can i upgrade in lubuntu? Do i just go to Menu > Preferences > Synaptic Package Manager > Edit > Mark All Upgrades ...
<sebsebseb> mneptok: Can you look at the output for uboys RAM?  http://img23.img98.com/out.php/i113220_terminal.png  he should have 2GB swap yeah?
<hiexpo> shoot got booted
<jbl_> Cynthia, have you tried apt-get build-dep xchat beforehand?
<Cynthia> jbl_: Yes.
<ubutom_> abuayyoub, ok, have you tried doing a memtest?
<Uboy> sebsebseb: my RAM size is 4GB but now the system show me 1Gb is using by SWAP area, is it true? becouse I don't have SWAP now and delet it!
<jub369> hi i need some help install UnrealIrcd3.2.8.1 i tryed useing the fourms on it none of them are working i am willing to let a person do remote desktop  it errors out and then when started if started i cant connect to it and i cant get configs right i running Ubuntu 9.10
<jub369> i useing unrealicd.conf from my old windows unrealircd so i dont gotta edit conenctionc changes also ( ALSO allowing putty and windows remote desktop along with ubuntu remote desktop for help )
<lunks> Hi, I have a motherboard with an optical spidf output, but no matter what I try, I can't seem to get Ubuntu to get any sound trough it. Any help?
<euthymos> hi edited /etc/fstab so that a FAT partition is mounted automatically at boot - it appears on the desktop, and that's fine. But when I double-click it, nothing happens. Then, if I double click it again, a window opens listing the files inside the partition
<ne7work> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<sebsebseb> Uboy: you got 4GB RAM?  well I did suggest keeping the RAM that was made for you before after using the installer,  not to late to get it back
<sebsebseb> Uboy: nothing is applied yet
<abuayyoub> ubutom_,  no i havent. But I will. I was hoping there is some kinda utilty that can scan my compute rnad see what's going on...
<sebsebseb> Uboy: however last time you set up yourself didn't you,  and didn't use the guided install?
<ubutom_> abuayyoub, logfile viewer could be useful too
<Cynthia> Uboy: does 'ls -l /dev/ramzswap*' give you anything?
<Uboy> sebsebseb: & Cynthia wait plz
<abuayyoub> ubottu, BTW I do alot of downloading threw USenet which is hard on the CPU but I have a pretty decent machine I got 4gb ram and a pretty good processor so I dont see how that could be the cause...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mxe5> Hi - I have the correct version of Java installed, restricted codecs, medibuntu, etc. But when I try to start Frostwire nothing comes up or starts - running Lucid, gnome - Any idea's? ?
<Venim> anyone know why upgrading to the latest version of 9.10 from the iso install made fullscreening videos break on the ATI proprietary drivers?
<ubutom_> abuayyoub, well, torrent is very heavy stress for hdd in general
<Uboy> Cynthia > no such file or directory reported
<ubutom_> abuayyoub, many little files that have to be opened and saved and so on
<abuayyoub> ubutom_, im using a program called NZBget its a beast but its not running now and im still getting these problems after a fresh reboot
<Cynthia> Uboy: what does 'swapon -s' say?
<Venim> worked perfectly from the install with the same driver
<sebsebseb> Cynthia: Hi :)   right well if you missed it, this is what we are doing.  He's going to re install Ubuntu with /  and swap and seperate /home.  and I want the SWAP to be the right size of course, and made last.  1.  /  which he done.  2.  /home  3.  swap
<Cynthia> sebsebseb: oh
<abuayyoub> ubutom_,  top says I have 3 processes running and 182 asleep
<sebsebseb> Cynthia: so once I have the proper swap size,  the rest isn't that difficult
<Uboy> Cynthia: it says there is /dev/sda3 with 1952769 for size and partition for type
<sebsebseb> Cynthia: output of him doing free -m  http://img23.img98.com/out.php/i113220_terminal.png  I tend to do stuff in GB not MB :D
<ubutom_> hm abuayyoub, dunno
<Cynthia> Uboy: so you already have a swap partition... :)
 * sebsebseb is thinking 8GB SWAP even if its a bit more than needed
<sebsebseb> Cynthia: his old swap partition is still on there, untill things are applyed, but that might also be the wrong size
<jbl_> abuayyoub, how do the %CPU and %MEM columns look like for the top 3 processes?
<Cynthia> sebsebseb: Ok, I'll let you handle this
<Uboy> Cynthia: But I'm deleted all partitions! 5 minutes ago, sepsepsep see that!
<jub369> i useing unrealicd.conf from my old windows unrealircd so i dont gotta edit conenctionc changes also ( ALSO allowing putty and windows remote desktop along with ubuntu remote desktop for help )
<jub369> oops
<Cynthia> Uboy: perhaps Linux didn't see that yet, and you should issue 'sudo swapoff -a'
<jub369> hi i need some help install UnrealIrcd3.2.8.1 i tryed useing the fourms on it none of them are working i am willing to let a person do remote desktop  it errors out and then when started if started i cant connect to it and i cant get configs right i running Ubuntu 9.10
<sebsebseb> Uboy: ok lets do this in gparted I think
<jub369> there
<sebsebseb> Uboy: gparted first then finnish off in manual install
<Uboy> ok. sepsepsep 1- run sudo swapoff -a commadn and then run gparted?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: or  lets leave room for 8GB  of SWAP (which may be a bit more than needed)
<sebsebseb> Uboy: 4GB RAM you sure?
<abuayyoub> jbl_,  looks like cpu 3,3,1 and %mem 0.7, 0.8, 1.0
<bruenig> adf
<Uboy> sebsebseb: with output of free -m command i thing it is 4GB
<abuayyoub> jbl_, the program i was talking about nzbget was something like 17.0 /18 which still dosent seem like a whole lot.
<sebsebseb> Uboy: the old swap that is currently still on there, did you make that yourself?
<Error404NotFound> I am trying to convert a video from avi to mp4 using mp4ize script from http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/08/howto-convert-videos-to-ipod-smartphone.html , but it gives error "Unknown codec aac", i even tried changing it to libfaac, no use, also did ldconfig couple of times.
<Killaklown> Error404NotFound: why not mencoder?
<Uboy> sebsebseb: yes
<hiexpo> mediubuntu repos
<Error404NotFound> Killaklown, you mean i should change it to mencoder?
<hiexpo> libdvdcss
<sebsebseb> Cynthia:  hiexpo  How much RAM does he have? http://img23.img98.com/out.php/i113220_terminal.png
<Killaklown> Error404NotFound: no use mencoder package... comes with mplayer
<abuayyoub> Error404NotFound, use a program called Avidemux it is awesome for converting
<Uboy> sebsebseb: the size of Ram is 4GB, > 3 GB system show me and 1 GB is using by old wsap
<hiexpo> let me see
<reverebeer> could anyone recommend a primarily keyboard driven window manager with at least some work being done on it these days?
<Uboy> sebsebseb: i run the command 'lshw' and the output shows me 3approximately 3GB too
<Killaklown> reverebeer: tiling wm?
<hiexpo> 3 gig
<abuayyoub> jbl_,  do you think its a hardware problem? the lappy is a work horse i download a whole lot but its still a good machine and under 6 months old. The fan seems like its blowing ok, and this problem dosent seem to happen all the time...
<sebsebseb> hiexpo: ok how big should his SWAP be?
<Killaklown> reverebeer: i would recommend musca
<sebsebseb> hiexpo: 6GB?
<hiexpo> i use 5 gig swap myself but most say 1 is ok
<abuayyoub> sebsebseb, i think they usually reccoment someting liek 20 - 25% of your disk size.
<Killaklown> sebsebseb: wrong
<lietu> double the ram for swap is a very old advice... nowadays I'd say most people will run fine with 1-2GB, if that's not even too much
<Error404NotFound> abuayyoub, trying avidemux
<abuayyoub> sebsebseb, *recommend
<sebsebseb> abuayyoub: 6GB  RAM for Uboy it seems, so  how much you think he should do for SWAP?
<reverebeer> Killaklown, yea, wikipedia has a nice overview of those. thanks!
<Uboy> hiexpo: the picture shown 1 gb is using with Swap and 3 Gb is free, it means 4Gb, true?
<Killaklown> reverebeer: k
<Cynthia> (Repeat from 15 minutes ago) The package 'xchat' fails to build from source here; running 'sudo apt-get source xchat && sudo apt-get build-dep xchat', then running 'make' in the right directory, gives me "error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘gtk_xtext_get_type’". gcc seems to think that GtkType is not a valid type. What's wrong?
<jbl_> abuayyoub, I've had a similar problem and in my case, the gnome-do process was eating all my CPU and inducing the same symptoms you are seeing.
<Uboy> GUYS MY SIZE OF RAM is 4GB!
<duffydack> 256mb just for no reason
<abuayyoub> Error404NotFound,  i use it it's a great program
<ubutom_> is there a way to block unwanted authorize requests from russian spammers in empathy?
<lietu> Uboy: swap is not using your ram
<Killaklown> Uboy: congrats... we have a prize for you
<duffydack> ubottu, dont use msn.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<duffydack> doh
<sweetpi> Uboy's ram from that image is 3gb
<ubutom_> duffydack, it's ICQ actually
<duffydack> ubutom_,  dont use msn
<lietu> Uboy: you have 3G of RAM and 2GB of swap... if you have 4GB but the operating system says you've got 3, you're probably running a 32bit operating system
<duffydack> ubutom_,  dont use icq
<ubutom_> duffydack, wise advice
<Uboy> lietu: yes I'm in 32 operating sysytem
<lietu> Uboy: if you have a 64bit cpu, try a 64 bit version of the operating system to see if it can detect the 4GB
<duffydack> ubutom_, actually I activated an old msn account the other day.  I had hundreds of requests..ugh.  Never had any such on google talk (gmail)
<ubutom_> duffydack, every other client allows to block unwanted requests
<abuayyoub> jbl_,  interesting. I also thought It could be something i installed I like to test out alot of beta stuff...
<Uboy> lietu: no my CPu is 32bit
<sebsebseb> Uboy: and if the CD  is all ok, and it doesn't boot then yeah 32bit
<duffydack> ubutom_, true.  Pidgin does also
<hiexpo> 32 bit works better on a 64 bit sys
<ubutom_> well, seems I jsut have to use another client duffydack
<sebsebseb> Uboy: ok lets install this then
<abuayyoub> is there a utilitly that can scan and tell me if I got a hardware/software problem?
<sebsebseb> hiexpo: so  6GB SWAP or?
<duffydack> I`m not really impressed by empathy, or ubuntu`s choice to use it.
<hiexpo> i yse5
<sebsebseb> duffydack: same here
<lietu> I prefer to have all my 6GB of RAM usable ;) ... besides, 64bit is pretty good thesedays
<sebsebseb> duffydack: altough I haven't tried Empathy for well over a year
<hardcampa> lol why would you ever need 6 gb swap
<duffydack> its so lacking is so many ways I cant count them
<sebsebseb> duffydack: and when I did it was rather breif
<Gryllida> I'm trying to follow http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Updating+Firefox?s=update+firefox&as=s#Manually_check_for_updates and step 2 fails because I didn't run Firefox as root, while according to http://kb.mozillazine.org/Installing_Firefox#Linux the installation directory is usr/local . How do I run Firefox as root? I tried gksu, but it didn't launch.
<sebsebseb> hardcampa: thats why I am asking
<hardcampa> I you actually need 6 gb swap you NEED more memory
<sebsebseb> hardcampa: how much he should have
<hardcampa> sebsebseb, ok well thing is, noone can answer that as noone knows how you use your computer.
<abuayyoub> jbl_, is there a utilitly that can scan and tell me if I got a hardware/software problem?
<ubutom_> yah, it'S pretty basic, pidgin as default was better imo
<hiexpo> i use 5 because i operate many apps at one time but proballyfor him 1.5 would be ok
<hardcampa> In general 512 mb or swap is enough
<duffydack> sebsebseb, the notification sounds, what you can actually hear.. lol what a joke
<lietu> Uboy: then there's Physical Address Extension that could allow you to use that 4GB of RAM, but I don't think it works THAT well, depends on the case I guess... and you might have to compile your own kernel
<hardcampa> If your system starts to use more than that everything is going to crawl and you're going to hate your system anyway.
<sebsebseb> Uboy: I think lets go with 6GB SWAP even though you don't really need that,  plus no one can give a proper answer for how much SWAP
<hardcampa> But I mean you might want that if you are fooling around with images.
<sebsebseb> Uboy: and you got the hard disk space
<Cynthia> lietu: Uboy could also install linux-generic-pae
<wad> mabahot
<hiexpo> to much swap can cause the system to be slower
<sebsebseb> hiexpo: how much then?  or shall we not bother
<duffydack> Uboy, swap depends on your usage.  I run a netbook with 1gig ram and no swap.. I run a few apps here and there,  all good
<lietu> sebsebseb: 1-2GB is fine for normal use
<hardcampa> sebsebseb, look do you usually run out of ram?
<sebsebseb> hardcampa: no
<duffydack> Uboy, best way is to run all of your apps you use, see what swap usage is, then set it to that.
<jbl_> abuayyoub, HW faults would tend to manifest themselves as system hang ups or random crashes. The symptoms you described make me think of a badly behaving piece of SW.
<hardcampa> if not then give it whatever.. like 256mb would be enough
<hiexpo> put 2 on it
<sebsebseb> Uboy: ok 2GB swap that should be ok
<hardcampa> sebsebseb, there's also these tools that auto sizes the swap (if it's a file)
<lietu> hiexpo: and the slowdown can be a result of the OS being optimized for low RAM or something, the use of swap can be tuned with swappiness
<hardcampa> sebsebseb, depending on need
<Uboy> sebsebseb ok
<sebsebseb> Uboy: however make that last
<hiexpo> lietu,  yes
<Uboy> sebsebseb ok, now I'm in making 2nd partition for /home, what Type and what Place/
<Gryllida> hello?
<jub369> hi i need some help install UnrealIrcd3.2.8.1 i tryed useing the fourms on it none of them are working i am willing to let a person do remote desktop  it errors out and then when started if started i cant connect to it and i cant get configs right i running Ubuntu 9.10
<hardcampa> sebsebseb, if you want check out swapspaced: Small, stable system add-on that continuously and automatically adapts available virtual memory space to your actual memory needs.
<jbl_> abuayyoub, but you can try to check your RAM using the "Memory test(memtest86+)" grub option when you start your computer.
<hardcampa> swapspace*
<abuayyoub> jbl_, yea I think so as well. Like I said the system works fine, it gets a little hot when its working hard but. I am thinking it has to do something with the powermanager, I have had alot of problems with power mngt on this machine and lucid.
<sebsebseb> Uboy: hold on figuring out the size for /home
<abuayyoub> jbl_,  thats a good idea ill try that
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: see my question?
<abuayyoub> jbl_,  what about HW scan? is there  a prog out there that can give me a good scanning?
<abuayyoub> lol
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: I am finnishing off something here from last night,  so Uboy is the priority at the moment for me, when it comes to this
<jbl_> abuayyoub, I'm afraid Google or somebody else in here might be more knowledgeable than me about that...
<abuayyoub> jbl_,  well thank you anyhow :)
<sebsebseb> Uboy: ok
<sebsebseb> Uboy: show me manual install
<sebsebseb> Uboy: after you made /
<Uboy> sebsebseb: Screenshot?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: yeah
<Uboy> sebsebseb: ok hold on
<sebsebseb> Uboy: you already did it seems
<sebsebseb> Uboy: try this as the size for /home it might be wrong
<sweetpi> Gryllida: gksu /usr/local/bin/firefox
<sebsebseb> Uboy: and then show me manual install.
<Gryllida> I think I already tried it... trying again now
<sebsebseb> Uboy: 221184
<wad> I just tried to install Ubuntu 10.04 Server Edition (32-bit) onto a software RAID-1 (md). Everything worked right up until the reboot stage, and the box won't boot. It crashes to busybox, complaining that it can't find the filesystem. Should I be able to do this? The installer seemed to think it would work.
<Uboy> sebsebseb here > http://img23.img98.com/out.php/i113300_2.png
<Gryllida> sweetpi: indeed, it didn't launch
<hardcampa> Guys, you got any good suggestions for a personal wiki? I just want it locally to write down ideas and programming notes.
<sweetpi> Gryllida: whats the path to firefox bin?
<Uboy> sebsebseb: I multiply everithning * 1024 !
<sebsebseb> Uboy: yes thats what I am doing
<Uboy> sebsebseb: I do that tnx
<trism> Gryllida: that page doesn't say you have to install it to /usr/local, it says if it is just for you, you can leave it in your home directory, it just recommends /opt or /usr/local if you are installing for multiple users
<sebsebseb> Uboy: x 1024 yeah
<duffydack> my pay packet * 1024 = mmmm nice
<sebsebseb> duffydack: your what?
<Gryllida> trism: the installation instructions do say to put it to /usr/, and with a reason
<Uboy> sebsebseb: my college Studing is about Electronics!
<sebsebseb> duffydack: oh  £1024 ?
 * sebsebseb sucks at Maths ,but can do partition sizes :D
<Gryllida> trism: look at the second link I posted
<trism> Gryllida: "If you are the only user, the extracted files could stay where they are", from the link you provided
<duffydack> sebsebseb, you dont know my pay packet :)  but * 1024 its what it should be
<trism> Gryllida: and where they are is in ~
<Gryllida> trism: I'm.. not the only user.
<sebsebseb> Uboy: ok made /home yet?
<Uboy> sebsebseb: ok, now the calculator show me 312320MB for 302GB for /home, tell me the Type (primary or logical) and the Option (begin or Enf)
<hiexpo> watching wax on wax off good ole movie
<sebsebseb> Uboy: thats not the number I have
<Uboy> sebsebseb: u calculate for SWAP
<sebsebseb> Uboy: what I tried to do was start with your actsual hard disk size -  14GB.  12GB is the /  yep.  the other 2GB is the swap
<sweetpi> Gryllida: you do know to enter your user password for gksu right?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: well whatever works, and you can see if it is right, before applying anyway
<sebsebseb> Uboy: point is you want about 2GB for swap, doesn't have to be exact
<Gryllida>  trism: I can elaborate... firefox's main files are the ones which should be changed only during updates, and whenever installing an addon / extension / running a java applet as normal user, there shouldn't be any access of them to firefox's installation directory. this is for better security, and now I just want to run it as root to update.
<hardcampa> I always do / everything and a small swap normally. Don't see the point in making /home a separate partition (unless you put it on another bigger hd or something)
<sebsebseb> hardcampa: or want to re install Ubuntu, like Uboy is about to do
<nick125> Good afternoon. I'm trying to diagnose an issue with my CD drive and I'm looking for some help. It seems that it won't recognize CD-Rs, yet it'll recognize CD-RWs, DVD-Rs, CD-ROMs, DVD-ROMs, etc.
<hajmola> hey, if I install tinyxp onto a USB stick... will it affect my Ubuntu install at all? I'm afraid of it writing over my bootloader or something
<sebsebseb> hardcampa: and he may want to in the future as well
<duffydack> I use 1052mb for 1gig swap.
<Gryllida>  sweetpi: I tried gksu twice, first time it did prompt for a password, second time it didn't, both times firefox didn't appear in processes list, didn't launch
<Uboy> sebsebseb: wait! u say me > 1. / 2. /home and 3.SWAP, now you tell me SWAP must have part of / ?
<sebsebseb> hardcampa: plus it helps with distro hopping :D
<duffydack> it says 1gig..so eh
<sebsebseb> Uboy: no I didn't say that
<hardcampa> I always completely format
<nick125> cdrom_id says that it recognizes that there is some kind of media in the drive, ID_CDROM_MEDIA=1, but doesn't specify if it's blank or not, like when I insert a DVD-R.
<sebsebseb> Uboy: by default its part of /, but we don't want that
<nick125> I've tried earlier versions of udev and the kernel with no such luck. Any ideas?
<Uboy> sebsebseb: so I can't Undrestand this > (03:12:46 AM) sebsebseb: Uboy: what I tried to do was start with your actsual hard disk size -  14GB.  12GB is the /  yep.  the other 2GB is the swap
<sebsebseb> Uboy: 230 x 1024 =  the number
<sebsebseb> Uboy:  minus  the number that is 14 x 1024
<aurilliance> How can I merge my "Applications", "places" and "System" menu's into one menu that drops down when I click the ubuntu logo?
<aurilliance> thanks
<sebsebseb> Uboy: then the number you get after that.  221184  is probably the size the /home partition should be
<sebsebseb> Uboy: unless I did something wrong
<clayg> What is good cybercafe management software? Something where I can throttle users who connect to my wifi's bandwidth
<paranoidphreak> hi everybody, i'm trying to edit the grub in ubuntu 10.04 but i cannot locate "/boot/grub/menu.lst" file. can anyone help me plz
<Uboy> sebsebseb: 12 GB for / ,  2 Gb for SWAP, then 12+2 *1024 = 14336 so 320000-14336=305644 > the size of /home ? ok?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: you can try with the number you got, and you can try with mine, it will show at the top who was more correct, and then when its ok, you can make the swap, and apply and finnish the install
<aurilliance> paranoidphreak, /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: well just try, and it shows as I said
<aurilliance> paranoidphreak, if your using 10.04 it may have grub2 installed, check for the file I just mentioned
<hiexpo> getting ready to go camping here for the fourth of July  weekend at don Pedro  every year event so if i miss something please repeat i will catch it thanx
<aurilliance> How can I merge my "Applications", "places" and "System" menu's into one menu that drops down when I click the ubuntu logo?
<sweetpi> Gryllida: gksu wont tell you if it cant find the program, or if its the wrong password. it will just exit.
<Cynthia> aurilliance: Right-click panel; Add to Panel; select Main Menu, click Add
<Uboy> sebsebseb: ok, so plz answer mu question dude > say Type (logical or Primary) and place (end or Beginning) for both /home and swap
<sebsebseb> Uboy: / is fine.  make  /home next and leave  the size for swap,  then make swap,  finnish isntall, done!
<Cynthia> aurilliance: there's Main Menu, which is one icon, and Menu Bar, which is [img]Applications Places System
<aurilliance> Cynthia, thanks! I didn't know that applet existed!
<sebsebseb> Uboy: /home is primary and at the beginning
<erUSUL> aurilliance: there is an alternate menu you can add. right click on the panel choose add to panel. it is in the list of applets. then remove the original menu
<aurilliance> erUSUL, thanks - got it now
<sebsebseb> Uboy: and I guess you can't make swap primary and it has to be logical and I guess at the end
<dawgs> i need to get some assistance installing an NVIDIA 370LP onto my freshly installed ubuntu 10.04 system pLEASE
<aurilliance> dawgs, have you tried the hardware drivers application?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: and show me manual install, before applying :)
<sebsebseb> Uboy: before doing it for real
<paranoidphreak> aurilliance: i found the file. should i edit "set default="0"" to something else if i want to load another OS by default?
<Id3al> can I launch my ubuntu installation on hd2 from windows 7 installed in hd1 using a virtual box or is not possible?
<Gryllida> sweetpi: ok, I figured out the path, it worked, but.... the application doesn't look any different, though I launched it as root, no warnings in its title or whatever. is it normal?
<Uboy> sebsebseb: I can chnange the options for SWAP, what is better?
<aurilliance> dawgs, It should be in System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<sebsebseb> Uboy: well they were suggesting 2GB for SWAP
<dawgs> AURILLIANCE, it's not showing up under there, but the device is installed
<paranoidphreak> aurilliance: i knew how to do it in menu.lst
<ennui> does anyone know of a file browser that allows color coding of files/folders like in OSX's finder? I'm using nautilus right now and I must say the emblems just don't cut it
<Uboy> sebsebseb: and Type & Place?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: logical and end
<aurilliance> paranoidphreak, I think so, if uncertain type "man grub" at a command line for help
<sebsebseb> Uboy: I think you have to go with
<sweetpi> Gryllida: not sure, ive never ran firefox as root.
<Royall> once I edit .bashrc, how do I make the changes permanent (sic?)?
<paranoidphreak> aurilliance: thanks alot
<un214> Royall: they already are
<Royall> ah, thanks
<aurilliance> paranoidphreak, note that it's best to edit that file though (see the comments at the top of it)
<Gryllida> sweetpi: I think the system should put huge warnings into title of graphical apps that are running as root
<aurilliance> paranoidphreak, np
<bastid_raZor> Royall: after making changes you need to source it.. source ~/.bashrc  ..and the changes last forever
<sebsebseb> Uboy: for swap
<erUSUL> Royall: once you save the file the changes will stick... if you want to modify already running shelss you have to source the file in them
<sweetpi> Gryllida: you could always change the window title in about:config
<aurilliance> dawgs, I"m not sure then sorry - hve you googeld it? are others having the same problems?
<sebsebseb> un214: / and /home primary and begining,  swap logical and end,  that should work :)
<sebsebseb> Uboy: ^
<masteroffire> good evening/morning/what-time-ever everyone
<aurilliance> masteroffire, , good morning
<Gryllida> sweetpi: of course I could, but it would be same regardless it's running as root or not, which is what I expect the system to show by different titles
<masteroffire> thank you, aurilliance
<ocatacoo> does anyone know of a good resource on conguration of named.conf
<orikon> does anyone know why filenames with special characters don't show up at all? I have some files with japanese characters I've installed all the language packs and restarted, but still nothing. seems to happen with other characters like umlauts, those don't show up either
<Joran> hi guys, got a really weird problem hopefully someone will have come across because it's almost impossible to google about...
<Uboy> sebsebseb: here > http://img23.img98.com/out.php/i113302_3.png
<Gryllida> sweetpi: anything I gksu, it has same appearance, so that I can just forget that I am running it as root?
<un214> ocatacoo: "The unix administraton handbook"
<Joran> using hda audio, mic works but even with no headphones and no speakers attached, pulse is recording what is being output as well as what is being input
 * aurilliance is afk
<lunks> Hi, I have a motherboard with an optical spidf output, but no matter what I try, I can't seem to get Ubuntu to get any sound trough it. Any help?
<sweetpi> Gryllida: about:config would only change it for the user running it(root in your case)
<erUSUL> !away > aurilliance
<ubottu> aurilliance, please see my private message
<sweetpi> Gryllida: no, gksu will not change the appearance
<clayg> what is a good problem to put on a router that will limit the users per second download speed? like 50kb per sec per each user connected to a wifi connection?
<Gryllida> sweetpi oh
<omani> lunks, set volume in alsamixer?
<Uboy> sebsebseb: manual install > http://img23.img98.com/out.php/i113302_3.png
<erUSUL> clayg: the router is a linux box already installed ?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: Ok that looks good, but I wonder why the swap does not show in the bar.
<Gryllida> sweetpi it's potential security issue
<clayg> erUSUL, it will be
<ocatacoo> un214: do you know of a free resource
<sweetpi> Gryllida: what is?
<un214> ocatacoo: I assume you tried man named.conf
<Gryllida> sweetpi: that apps running as root don't look any different
<erUSUL> clayg: probably router oriented distros like ipcop zeroshell shorewall etc... make that easier than ina stock diestro
<Uboy> sebsebseb: i think becouse that is very small
<Uboy> :d
<masteroffire> I've some trouble regarding Mozilla Thunderbird 3: I am here with some user who had Virus problems so I thought: Hey, let's try Ubuntu. Everything is fine so far, but I tried to copy the profile directory from a w*ndows partition... (this method worked fine for me when I switched to Ubuntu) but Thunderbird does not work right
<maxxx> hi
<Uboy> sebsebseb: so a question
<ocatacoo> named.conf is bind
<sweetpi> Gryllida: thats not a security problem, its a pebkac issue
<Gryllida> sweetpi it means I can run file explorer or firefox or something as root, then forget, then hit a wrong button and erase some system directory or something
<SlidingHorn> masteroffire, what's it doing incorrectly?  any errors, etc?
<ocatacoo> it brings up coreutil
<ocatacoo> long long man
<lunks> omani, have already tried :P
<star314> Hello, when unmounting my USB disc I'm getting the following error under Ubuntu 10.04: http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/589/usbumounterror.jpg ... is this a known bug?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: you made sure you made the swap ok?
<Joran> Gryllida: when you first run as root, change the settings so it does look different then.
<bahadunn> can you deploy vps systems within a ubuntu cloud?
<Uboy> sebsebseb: If in the future I wanna to use Windows as main OS, the /home partition does not shown in windows, what can I do then?
<sebsebseb> Uboy: SWAP isn't a normal partition so that could be it.
<Joran> Gryllida: e.g. in Mint, the default root nautilus' window bg color is set to red
<Uboy> sebsebseb: yes swap is created on sda5
<clayg> erUSUL, are those fairly easy to use? I'd like to have something that people can connect to my wireless router if i give them access but will be limited to 50kb per second speeds to one users can't slow everyone else down
<sweetpi> Gryllida: i agree, but i also see no reason to run those as root in the first place
<sebsebseb> Uboy: thats a good thing, Windows shoudn't really be alloweed to access the /home for security reasons,  lets say you get a proper nasty virus in Windows  for example that deletes your data, well then it will delete what is in /home as well
#ubuntu 2011-06-20
<GWild> cjaredrun: correct - I cannot select a res higher than that
<OerHeks> soothsayer, to make a xorg > sudo Xorg -configure
<GWild> cjaredrun: but typically run 1680x1050.....
<cjaredrun> GWild: it just randomly started doing this?
<u19809> HI all I am unable to mount usbfs in natty ... it says it does not know the filesystemtype ... ????
<GWild> yes - never did it before - just after I powered it down for a few days
<GWild> cjaredrun: yes - never did it before - just after I powered it down for a few days
<harushimo> anyone the answer to this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/629599/
<Skaag> Dulak: may very well be!
<cjaredrun> have you run any updates GWild
<trism> harushimo: install python3 and run it in the terminal as python3 (the default python will remain because it is needed by other programs)
<GWild> cjaredrun: I'm running them now
<cjaredrun> i was thinking maybe an update messed with your x conf, but maybe an update will fix it as well
<diytto> I pressed ctrl alt f1 and went to tty, but hot do i restart the gui?
<harushimo> trism: from the ubuntu or python.org?
<soothsayer> OerHeks: Thanks. However when I run that I get "number of created screen does not match number of detected devices"
<trism> harushimo: sudo apt-get install python3;
<GWild> cjaredrun: hope so
<trism> harushimo: so yes, from the ubuntu repos
<harushimo> i'll do that. how I start the interpreter?
<rinkukokiri> can ANYONE help me mount a disk that won't show up in sudo fdisk -l?
<Zelda> I need help with my HDMI port on the computer. Its part of the MOBO but the computer didnt recognize it when I installed LInux
<trism> harushimo: run: python3; in a terminal
<Zelda> It runs in Windows 7 fine.
<soothsayer> rinkukokiri: sudo mount /dev/DEVICEPARTITION MOUNTPOINT
<harushimo> perfect
<rinkukokiri> soothsayer, read my problem again
<OerHeks> soothsayer, it is a basic xorg, make a backup before you edit .
<Zelda> running 11.04
<harushimo> thank you. it works
<diytto>  I pressed ctrl alt f1 and went to tty, but hot do i restart the gui?
<Raikia> Hey, so, I want to install the core OS of ubuntu to a solid state drive, but then have all the programs installed onto a regular harddrive.  What folder should I put on the other harddrive?  /var? /etc? or what?  Where is the CORE OS files that don't really change, vs installed files.
<rinkukokiri> soothsayer, specifically the "WONT SHOW UP IN SUDO FDISK -L" part
<leftist> i'm curious that when i look at the filesystem in system monitor it shows free 8.1gib but only available 2.6gib. where are the other gig or how are they allocated?
<soothsayer> rinkukokiri: Take it easy, I missed the '-l' flag
<harushimo> I need to setup eclipse with python3
<diytto>  I pressed ctrl alt f1 and went to tty, but hot do i restart the gui?
<phaedra> diytto: alt-f7 should do it
<soothsayer> in fact I read fstab and not fdisk
<d9500> Raikia, that's going to be difficult with the way *nix scatters the parts of a program all over the various directories.
<Zelda> The computer doesnt recognize the HDMI hardware. Running Nvidia Quadro 570FX card.
<rinkukokiri> wow.
<Raikia> d9500: I figured....is there any hope or not?
<d9500> Raikia, /usr, /usr/lib, /bin...those may be some of them. there's a reason it takes a package manager tot track tbhhat stuff
<d9500> Raikia, you may want to try somethig like pcbsd or chakra instead.
<Raikia> hmm...what are those?
<Raikia> ah
<Raikia> nvm
<rinkukokiri> can someone help me mount a disk that won't show up in 'sudo fdisk -l' ?
<harushimo> would have two different version of python on the system? do anything?
<soothsayer> OerHeks: What is a basic xorg.conf? The command failed
<Nobgul-BNC> harushimo, I don't think so.
<lulu> hi everybody
<lulu> need some help
<Spynxic> How do you log into a ftp server through commandline?
<Nobgul-BNC> Don't ask if you can ask a question, just ask the question =)
<[an]droidman> !help | lulu
<ubottu> lulu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<harushimo> how to setup eclipse to recognize python3? I have it installed that is why
<Wally> !pie
<Nobgul-BNC> Spynxic, same syntax as ssh i think.  fpt -u username -p pass host
<lulu> thanks a lot! got a prob since my last update...can't connect to my wi-fi
<iocor> is the ubuntu messenger back (the current one on the shop) actually an ogio hiphop?
<Nobgul-BNC> lulu, have you checked the additional drivers section under administration
<Spynxic> Nobgul-BNC: thank you
<Nobgul-BNC> Spynxic, if not you can type man ftp
<lulu> how to?
<Nobgul-BNC> In the adminstration menu there is a option additional drivers.
<Nobgul-BNC> If your using ubuntu classic, if your using unity you can Search for Additional drivers
<lulu> ok, I only see some nvidia drivers
<lulu> for 3d accelerations
<K1ng> can anyone help me fix this problem? paste.ubuntu.com/629603
<lulu> I found some threads on some forums and I did what they said...it didn't fix the problem
<K1ng> i used apt-get install ssh
<lulu> http://www.collectiontricks.it/forum/gnu-linux/Ct3213-wireless-ubuntu-11-04-amilo-a1650g.html
<lulu> it's in it, but still, you can see the command I run
<rinkukokiri> can someone PLEASE help me mount a disk that won't show up in 'sudo fdisk -l' ?
<Nobgul-BNC> lulu, try typing ifconfig and see what it picks up there.
<lulu> ok, I'll let you know
<rinkukokiri> nvm i give up
<Nobgul-BNC> kk
<lulu> may I caopy it?
<lulu> copy*
<Nobgul-BNC> If no one answers that is because we don't know or we are busy helping other people.
<Nobgul-BNC> lulu, use pastebin
<lulu> how to use it?
<lulu> sorry, newbie...
<Nobgul-BNC> paste.ubuntu.com
<Nobgul-BNC> just paste and submit then copy the url and paste here
<lulu> 10X!!!
<lulu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/629606/
<Nobgul-BNC> Not what i was hoping for lol.
<thezman60> hi everyone Im real new to xchat so anything you think may help I would welcome
<Nobgul-BNC> lulu, When you unplug the ethernet and reboot, when the computer comes back is the wireless there?
<NegativeOne> Hello
<lulu> there's a ! near the wifi symbol
<thezman60> hi negativeone
<lulu> it's there but it' not working
<Nobgul-BNC> Ok when you try to use it what happens?
<lulu> it doesn't find anything
<lulu> so i ask for a new connection
<lulu> there I can find mine
<Nobgul-BNC> >_< , I have the same problem with my laptop. I have to switch users then it works.
<lulu> but it's unable to connect
<NegativeOne> Does anyone have any insight on why Compiz may not be working in 11.04 even though it was working in 10.08 (or whatever the previous version was) ?
<Nobgul-BNC> NegativeOne, not using the restricted drivers after update?
<NegativeOne> Restricted drivers?
<NegativeOne> I'm using the one listed as "recommended" in the Additional Drivers dialog
<Nobgul-BNC> kk
<K1ng> someone please help me with installing openssh-server
<K1ng> paste.ubuntu.com/629603
<haddiman> I'm using the Ubuntu live CD to run ClamAV (through ClamTk) on a Windows hard drive. I left it running and when I came back and shook the mouse all I see is a black screen and cursor. I can move the cursor with the mouse and I can get do different consoles by doing "ctrl+alt+f1". The hard drive activity LED is still blinking so I'm pretty sure ClamAV is still running. Is there any way I can get back to the main desktop and to ClamT
<iceroot> haddiman: ctrl + alt + f7
<Nobgul-BNC> NegativeOne, I don't use it because there is no need for me but are you changing settings via ccsm?
<NegativeOne> i've installed the compiz config manager, and i've tried doing stuff like compiz --replace and unity --reset, but they just crash my computer
<haddiman> iceroot: yea, all I see is a black screen and the cursor (which I can move)
<LordXe-gnu> fwiw, once you're in a VC you shouldn't need to press ctrl... just alt+Fn should do it
<Nobgul-BNC> Can you launch the gui for the ccsm?
<NegativeOne> Nobgul-BNC, yes I am. It doesn't look like compiz is running though if I do ps -ax | grep compiz
<LordXe-gnu> only need the ctrl from X
<iceroot> haddiman: check top if %io is high, then clamav is still running. also why not run clamav from the shell instead from the gui?
<Nobgul-BNC> NegativeOne, weird.
<NegativeOne> Nobgul-BNC, yes I can launch the gui
<bonixavier> I need to trick the alternate cd to think that sda6 is the cdrom. how can I do that?
<Nobgul-BNC> NegativeOne, Sorry like I said i don't use it, so my knoledge is limited.
<NegativeOne> Thanks anyway ;)
<bonixavier> is there anything similar to debian advanced install?
<tieinv> +* 6`\/
<tieinv> 7\
<haddiman> iceroot: Because I'm a noob and I now realized that that was probably a better way to do it since I know X on the LiveCD can unreliable. What do you mean by "check top if %io is high"?
<iceroot> haddiman: in the console type "top"
<Nobgul-BNC> K1ng, there is a sudo command errr  sudo apt-get install -f openssh-server.
<Nobgul-BNC> i am not sure where the -f goes but that forces the install i think.
<K1ng> Nobgul-BNC, it does not work
<Nobgul-BNC> doah
<haddiman> iceroot: Well I see clamscan is running and using most of the CPU.
<Nobgul-BNC> did you run a audo apt-get update?
<Logan_> *sudo
<iceroot> haddiman: then everything is fine
<Nobgul-BNC> thank you Sudo*
<K1ng> yes
<haddiman> iceroot: If I did "ctrl+alt+backspace",would that end the clamscan process?
<Nobgul-BNC> I am loged into windows, and this may be a stupid question. but have you tried the package manager to install it?
<iceroot> haddiman: yes but ubuntu has disabled it
<iceroot> !dontzap | haddiman
<ubottu> haddiman: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<Zelda> what driver do I need to help me get my HDMI working?
<Zelda> Im using nvidia driver 172
<Zelda> Heres the kicker this isnt attached to my gfx card. Its on the mobo.
<Zelda> running a HP 8510w
<Nobgul-BNC> K1ng
<Nobgul-BNC> I am loged into windows, and this may be a stupid question. but have you tried the package manager to install it?
<K1ng> you mean synaptic?
<K1ng> yes
<Nobgul-BNC> =/
<ank_utpy06> hi every one
 * ubuntu__ waves
<ubuntu__> I'm running a 10.10 livecd
<Nobgul-BNC> I dunno K1ng, try installing ssh first then the server..
<tommylommy2> I've install the lvm2 package, but I don't know what to do to get the system to detect the lvm on the disk
<tommylommy2> any hints?
<K1ng> Nobgul-BNC, doesnt work
<Nobgul-BNC> >_<
<mkquist> anyone here using bumblebee?
<Logan_> Zelda: Have you seen this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6982902&postcount=3  You may need to run the latest 173 driver, or the beta one that is linked.
<Logan_> !anyone | mkquist
<ubottu> mkquist: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<froq> so I downloaded amarok... and I don
<froq> t get it
<Nobgul-BNC> K1ng, Only other thing i can think of is to compile it yourself
<Zelda> thanks Ill try the HP Linux forums. since Im not getting help here.
<K1ng> Nobgul-BNC, i was thinking about it too
<Logan_> !details | froq
<ubottu> froq: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Nobgul-BNC> Not always the easiest way but it will get the job done atleast.
<Logan_> Zelda: Did you see what I wrote just before?
<froq> Logan_, ok I will as I get more understanding of my problem. sorry
<Logan_> froq: No problem.
<Nobgul-BNC> K1ng, I know there is another ssh server in the repos... Can't think of the name but apt-cache search openssh-server   should give you the answer
<Nobgul-BNC> its like ssh-krb85 or somthing weird
<Logan_> K1ng: What is the result of uname -a
<K1ng> pastebin id: 629617
<froq> i miss iTunes... that is a hard one to give up coming from Mac.
<K1ng> paste.ubuntu.com/629617
<tommylommy2> Hi, I'm trying to get ubuntu-10.10-livecd to detect an ext4 filesystem on lvm. I've install the lvm2 package, but I don't know what to do to get the system to detect the lvm on the disk...
<K1ng> froq, itune sucks
<tommylommy2> Any hints?
<froq> anyone know of a program to help me minimize my loss?
<froq> K1ng, what do you use?!  I liked having the album artwork. and that be it and when I clicked that it showed me potential songs to play.
<Logan_> K1ng: That wasn't very helpful.
<var9> ok guys
<froq> Logan_, yeah, haha, not helpful. :)
<K1ng> Logan_, paste.ubuntu.com/629617
<Logan_> !players | froq
<ubottu> froq: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<var9> on my 3rd broadcom wireless card
<var9> reinstalled
<var9> ubuntu still cant see it in lspci
<Logan_> froq: One of those ought to be as good/better than iTunes.
<Logan_> !enter | var9
<ubottu> var9: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<froq> Logan_, thanks logan, however I want to here what other people prefer.
<Logan_> !poll | froq
<ubottu> froq: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<K1ng> froq, vlc ftw :)
<chrisf> froq: banshee or rhythmbox are close to itunes in interface style.
<froq> chrisf, ok.  thanks
<Nobgul-BNC> I think froq, may mean for loading music onto a ipad/pod/phone
<var9> someone please help ubuntu cannot discover my wireless card
<var9> i've tried almost everything
<froq> Nobgul-BNC, no, just for general playing of music when using my computer.
<chrisf> froq: banshee is the default
<froq> I enjoy playing single albums @ a time and often switching to my favorite song and then moving on to my next favorite song... but from my past set up I know where my songs are by the cover art so I can quickly get there, and that is were I have found lacking program.s
<var9> as much as i enjoy stumping u guys
<var9> i really need this fixed!
<chrisf> var9: pastebin the output of dmesg
<saidian> Hello. I'm having trouble mounting a Mac share on Ubuntu server and was wondering if anyone could help out?
<chrisf> var9: if the card doesnt show up in lspci, something is wrong near the *bottom* of the stack.
<froq> so I did, "sudo apt-get install xmms2" and it d/l & installed, however it is not showing up ounder the application menu (running ubuntu 10.04)
<iceroot> saidian: what is it? nfs? cifs?
<szal> froq: XMMS2 is not a traditional-style player application, it's more like a server, similar to mpd, and needs a client to do the actual playing
<szal> froq: or, better put, for controlling XMMS2
<var9> yea
<froq> szal, what client do you recommend?!
<saidian> iceroot: On the Mac, shared as samba. Was working then broke about a week ago. mount -a gets an "error 22"
 * szal can't recommend any since he never used XMMS2
<froq> szal, I  am @ the website, and it mentions that the install comes with a gtk client (wouldn't this be a GUI client?)
<termsilv> Hello, is anyone here a software developer :)
<chrisf> froq: it depends on what you want, but xmms2 is about as different from itunes as you can get ;)
<iceroot> saidian: can other machines mount the share? or maybe the settings on the mac are corrupt
<saidian> can mount it from Win 7 laptop
<prower> hello :> i have a cd/dvd burner that is capable of burning dvd's at 16x (in linux, i've tried it under fedora using k3b and had no issues). however, in ubuntu, since around version 9.04, the fastest burning speed i can get out of it is 4x. is there something that i need to change? a group membership, configuration file somewhere? the problem is specific to ubuntu, i've used several other distributions and windows 7 and it's worked fine in all of them
<iceroot> termsilv: this is the ubuntu-support channel, if you need support with ubuntu use this channel, if you have questions about a language use the language-channel e.g. ##c++
<K1ng> omg i cant even compile openssh
<K1ng> THAT SUCKS
<froq> chrisf, ok okay. lol... ... I think I am liking this exaile
<FloodBot1> K1ng: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceroot> K1ng: there is no reason to compile openssh
<K1ng> iceroot, i cant apt-get it
<iceroot> K1ng: why?
<termsilv> thanks iceroot
<K1ng> paste.ubuntu.com/629603
<rrn> Is the package "ubuntu-desktop" important? For some reason it was removed when I removed nvidia-common.
<chrisf> K1ng: what are you actually trying to do?
<Nobgul-BNC> Install openssh-server
<Nobgul-BNC> ^^
<Jordan_U> !ubuntu-desktop | rrn
<termsilv> I do have a Ubuntu help question though, if someone doesn't mind helping.  I have a ".run" file I'd like to execute... How do I do that?
<ubottu> rrn: k/ed/x/l/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<iceroot> K1ng: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Dulak> rrn: it's a meta package, not a huge deal, but you wan to reinstall it if you upgrade
<soreau> rrn: You probably want it if you use ubuntu's desktop
<iceroot> K1ng: if that brings errors, please paste the output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Jordan_U> termsilv: Generally, you don't. What are you actually trying to install?
<K1ng`> wow
<K1ng`> chrisf, i am trying to install openssh-server
<iceroot> K1ng: please do what i said
<K1ng`> please say again
<iceroot> K1ng: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<iceroot> K1ng: if that brings errors, please paste the output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<termsilv> Jordan_U its a pen-testing software.  (im interested in network security)
<K1ng`> already did that... i will give you the sources.list
<Jordan_U> termsilv: What is the name of the software?
<iceroot> K1ng: and the putput of "cat /etc/issue"
<iceroot> output
<soreau> termsilv: You can use /path/to/script.run or sh /path/to/posix-script.run after making the file executable
<szal> putput :o
<K1ng`> pastebin id: 629620
<iceroot> :)
<szal> K1ng`: full URL please, for convenience
<termsilv> soreau, do I need to change permissions on the script to make it executable?
<termsilv> wait, I think I understand >.<
<K1ng`> http://paste.ubuntu.com/629620/
<soreau> termsilv: But it's typically better to exhaust the possibility that there is a deb package in the repos or elsewhere
<iceroot> K1ng`: sudo apt-cache policy openssh-server
<K1ng`> http://paste.ubuntu.com/629621/
<soreau> iceflatline: why sudo?
<soreau> iceroot: why sudo?
<termsilv> soreau, okay thanks a lot. I'll be sure to check for it
<krzysz00> Guys, I have an Nvidia Geoforce 8300. At a random time after boot (either < 3min or a good many hours after), the screen starts flickering black rapidly and there is a nearly-complete system lockup (nearly meaning the only thing that works is the magic SysRq). This happens on both available versions of the driver. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<iceroot> soreau: reflex, always typing sudo if using apt-
<soreau> termsilv: I think that is what Jordan_U is trying to help with. What is the name of the package?
<Jordan_U> Mod-R-Focker: Please choose a more apropriate nick.
<K1ng`> iceroot, http://paste.ubuntu.com/629622/
<NegativeOne> Does anyone here have any experience with getting compiz to run on 11.04?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | NegativeOne
<ubottu> NegativeOne: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<termsilv> it's called metasploit (I'm sure you've heard of it).  I'm using it at-home
<soreau> ! metasploit
<iceroot> K1ng`: strange never saw http://bd.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<iceroot> K1ng`: did you set that?
<K1ng`> yeah.
<K1ng`> its for my country
<iceroot> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.8p1-1ubuntu3 (natty), package size 303 kB, installed size 820 kB
<NegativeOne> Jordan_U, I don't see the sense in taking up the chat space if nobody is even interested in helping. But since you've taken the initiative... that's basically my question.
<NegativeOne> I can't get compiz to run, and i'm on 11.04, x64. Everything else is details
<iceroot> K1ng`: you did not run "sudo apt-get update"
<termsilv> !metasploit
<termsilv> woops srry
<iceroot> K1ng`: your repo/packages-file hav an older version
<K1ng`> did few times
<Jordan_U> NegativeOne: It saves both time and space if you start with the details straight out.
<NegativeOne> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10958204
<kandinski> anyone here is French and can help me in a prvmsg?
<K1ng`> iceroot, http://paste.ubuntu.com/629625
<szal> !fr | kandinski
<ubottu> kandinski: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Jordan_U> !fr | kandinski
<iceroot> K1ng`: then choose another repo. the repo you are using is not the current one
<NegativeOne> those are my details. Mainly, i can do compiz --replace, but it crashes the UI
<kandinski> Jordan_U: ta
<K1ng`> iceroot, how do i change the repo?
<Nobgul-BNC> K1ng` I can log over to ubuntu and post ime if you need it
<szal> K1ng`: easiest: change the country code to something else
<K1ng`> szal, how do i do that? :P
<szal> K1ng`: with a text editor
<K1ng`> szal, should i remove the bd.?
<termsilv> Does anyone know of an Ubuntu "Web/Network security" channel?  I've checked https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList but don't see anything.  Maybe I'm missing it though
<iceroot> K1ng`: sounds very strange, openssh-server was updates some time ago and your repo still have the old version
<K1ng`> :(
<szal> K1ng`: that would give you the main servers & is not particularly recommended; better use a country code of a country near you
<szal> what is bd anyway?
<K1ng`> bangladesh
<szal> tried India (in)?
<K1ng`> that would be world trip
<K1ng`> :p
<szal> lol
<K1ng`> let me see which country our sub marine cable is conntected to
<K1ng`> http://pastebin.com/5cw3J94v
<soziety> anybodys know a good vpn client for ubuntu?
<Nobgul-BNC> inda is right there..
<Nobgul-BNC> india.
<pfifo> What is the best mailing list from the debain project
<iceroot> pfifo: #debian
<K1ng`> Nobgul-BNC, http://whois.domaintools.com/213.144.181.125
<K1ng`> Italy
<Nobgul-BNC> >_<
<pfifo> iceroot, what is the address?
<Airris> hey. err. i thought this was a wine problem but apparently it's everything. so question goes here
<szal> K1ng`: does everything go via that address?
<iceroot> pfifo: /join #debian
<Airris> I can't minimize or otherwise control fullscreen windows
<Airris> none of the commands for minimizing or anything work (Ubuntu 10.04). This didn't used to happen, what'd i break?
<pfifo> iceroot, ok done,  What is the best mailing list from the debain project
<var9> chrisf, i cant even copy the entire thing
<iceroot> pfifo: this is the wrong channel, this is not debian support
<Nobgul-BNC> I always like seeing a user who takes responsibility for what they broke =)
<iceroot> pfifo: ask the guys in #debian
<jj995> Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0". ---- I'm getting this message on the terminal whenever I run an X application, e.g. gedit.  The X application works fine, but I'd like to get rid of this RANR message.  Any ideas?  I tried removing libxrandr2 from Synaptic, but it seems like tons of things depend on it that I want to kee
<Airris> pfifo: #debian-mentors on irc.debian.org are amazing. They usually get back to you really fast
<Airris> and i think they have a mailing list along the same name
<iceroot> K1ng`: sudo sed -i 's/bd./us./' /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<iceroot> K1ng`: change us. to the country you like
<saidian> iceroot: ok, I think it's cause I'm doing it wrong. I just tried "sudo mount -t cifs //{ip}/{share}/files ~/files -o username="anthony",password="*****"
<pfifo> let me rephrase then, i f I as a ubuntu user nly want to receive email from a single debian project email, what is the best? (rephrasing to bestbot in #ubuntu-bots as well)
<K1ng`> http://paste.ubuntu.com/629627/
<iceroot> pfifo: this is NOT debian!!!
<iceroot> pfifo: ask the guys about DEBIAN about THERE mailinglists
<IdleOne> pfifo: this is #ubuntu if you want to know about debian mailing lists ask #debian.
<K1ng`> :(
<Nobgul-BNC> why the sad face king?
<iceroot> K1ng`: c:\?
<iceroot> K1ng`: ah ok
<K1ng`> iceroot, i am using windows :p
<iceroot> K1ng`: so what is the problem about my sed-command?
<K1ng`> just showing the ping result
<K1ng`> :)
<K1ng`> nothing
<saidian> iceroot: and got "mount error(22): invalid argument"
<jj995> how can I disable XrandR?
<K1ng`> just testing what is the best mirror
<iceroot> K1ng`: first test if changing the mirror fixes your problem
<Nobgul-BNC> K1ng`, this isnt a production server is it?
<soziety> anybodys know a good vpn client for ubuntu?
<Airris> Ok, so all of a sudden I can't minimize or otherwise control fullscreen windows. none of the commands for minimizing or anything work (alt-tab, alt-F9, alt-click) (Ubuntu 10.04). This didn't used to happen, what'd i break?
<iceroot> soziety: depending the vpn you want to use
<szal> K1ng`: good response times won't help if the mirror is outdated
<K1ng`> Nobgul-BNC, no its not..
<soziety> pptp or ipsec
<K1ng`> indeed
<K1ng`> it seems to be good :D
<Nobgul-BNC> there is one called VPNclient
<K1ng`> it mirror
<K1ng`> ssh installed :D
<iceroot> Nobgul-BNC: vpnclient is the non-free cisco client
<K1ng`> yay
<iceroot> K1ng`: great
<Nobgul-BNC> congratz K1ng`
<iceroot> K1ng`: but not nice that the mirrors are not sync
<K1ng`> now what should i install for load balancing?
<Nobgul-BNC> iceroot, i could have swore i saw it in the ubuntu repos >_<
<K1ng`> iceroot, :(
<iceroot> Nobgul-BNC: that can be
<soziety> I need that I can configure if the vpn falling down the connection falling down too (sorry my english)
<K1ng`> Nobgul-BNC, thanks
<HelloWorld321> Um ... okay ... anybody got a clue why my Eclipse won't start up?  I'm in Unity.  I hit the Ubuntu menu logo in the upper-right corner.  I type in "Eclipse".  The blue Eclipse "World" icon shows up.  I click it ... and then I go back to the desktop and wait for nothing to happen.  What have I done to my Ubuntu install?
<Nobgul-BNC> no worries, glad you got it sorted
<iceroot> K1ng`: i will check when openssh-server was updated in natty, then i will greate a bug if it is more then 3 days
<teage> If I upgrade I will loose my menu wont I? Its been modified.
<K1ng`> :)
<spanglesontoast>  does anyone know why a dell inspiron 1520 doesn't have wireless working even after installing the drivers ?
<itaylor57> HelloWorld321, try typing eclipse in terminal and see what errors you get
<HelloWorld321> itaylor57: tx
<Airris> ok let's make this an easier question : what are all the ways i can get configuration screens for gnome?
<Airris> I probably need to just flip on/off a setting somewhere
<james_1313> I need help with this: The configuration defaults for GNOME Power Manager have not been installed correctly. Please contact your computer administrator.”
<james_1313> I am booting from live usb
<HelloWorld321> itaylor57: I get no message at all when I do that from the terminal
<iceroot> what was the way to read the current changelog with apt from a package in the repo?
<Nobgul-BNC> K1ng`, Thre is a linux program in the repos its just called ballance.
<james_1313> allright, fine. i need help with mopunting a partition from live usb and then cleaning it up
<james_1313> anyone?
<Nobgul-BNC> Balance
<iceroot> james_1313: cleaning?
<K1ng`> thanks Nobgul-BNC. i will check it out
<kr99> guys here's the pastebin for my wireless issues, please help me figure out why ubuntu can't even see the card(s) multiple diff cards tried...     http://pastebin.com/Ap3yhnkQ
<james_1313> iceroot I have no idea what to do now, im having this problem The configuration defaults for GNOME Power Manager have not been installed correctly. Please contact your computer administrator.”
<Airris> Ok, so all of a sudden I can't minimize or otherwise control fullscreen windows. none of the commands for minimizing or anything work (alt-tab, alt-F9, alt-click) (Ubuntu 10.04). This didn't used to happen, what'd i break? Someone at least tell me where all the configuration controls for gnome are so i can tinker with them
<iceroot> james_1313: so you want to delete the config?
<RonWhoCares> I am downloading and re-installing
<iceroot> james_1313: you have the live-cd running?
<kr99> chrisf: http://pastebin.com/Ap3yhnkQ
<james_1313> iceroot: this is my issue http://www.absolutelytech.com/2010/04/13/solved-unable-to-boot-due-to-gnome-power-manager-error/
<szal> !repeat | Airris
<ubottu> Airris: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<RonWhoCares> will the partician remain untouched?  thereis a grub boot menu  I don't want windows removed
<saidian> Does anyone have a correct mount running in fstab for a windows network share?
<iceroot> james_1313: you are in the live-cd now?
<james_1313> iceroot: live USB
<itaylor57> HelloWorld321, so when you type in eclipse it just returns to the prompt?
<iceroot> james_1313: check the output of "sudo fdisk -l" what your system partition from the real installation is
<iceroot> james_1313: something like sdaX where X is the number i guess
<HelloWorld321> itaylor57: yes, exactly.  No message at all.
<HelloWorld321> itaylor57: I think it's doing something though ... the mouse moves jerky.  BUT the System monitor isn't showing anything with any CPU usage (highest CPU usage is the system monitor itself at 8%)
<james_1313> iceroot: http://pastebin.com/2RvS4eqC
<iceroot> james_1313: you can do this also without a live-cd
<itaylor57> HelloWorld321, how did you install eclipse?
<iceroot> james_1313: i guess its easier do use the real system. please start the real installation, then type ctrl + alt + f1 to go to the shell
<HelloWorld321> itaylor57: I installed Eclipse from the Ubuntu Software Center.
<HelloWorld321> itaylor57: I've run it before.  I'm trying to remember if I did anything to it since I last ran it ... I can't think of anything.
<james_1313> iceroot: after i get to the shell, what then? do that command? i can start gparted if you want and give you a screenpic
<iceroot> james_1313: after that, login with your username and type this "sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get install -f"
<itaylor57> HelloWorld321, no idea then
<kr99> can anyone help ubuntu wornt recognize my wireless card
<HelloWorld321> itaylor57: tx4looking
<iceroot> james_1313: after that it should work again
<james_1313> iceroot: okay ill try that
<james_1313> iceroot: thank you so much
<K1ng`> how do i stop auto start gnome?
<Airris> K1ng`, do you mean just start in commandline?
<K1ng`> Airris, yes
<Airris> there's got to be way to do that, probably in x config stuff, or ubuntu startup logic
<IdleOne> !nox
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<neo2> hey all, currently getting hash sum mismatch when downloading packages from mirrors, including the ubuntu official ones. anyone know why?
<iceroot> neo2: sudo apt-get update
<neo2> iceroot: thanks, tried that, and the no-cache options
<xeroxman112> anyone know of a tor channel ?
<neo2> i have found that different mirrors seem to have different packages that have the issues
<IdleOne> xeroxman112: #tor maybe
<aussie114> hello, could someone please give me an example of this command completed "ln -s /mount/point/of/2nd/drive/.wine $HOME/.wine" I am not sure what the mount point is, is like /dev/sda1,2 3. computer:/// or /media
<ginny> Anyone know a good resource for printing issues?
<xeroxman112> idlesone , thanks but no luck.
<xeroxman112> well, guess so, thanks idleone... !
<skumara> sorry for the noob question. I can't get direct answer from google. I have few .MOV files and I want to delete the audio in the files and add a mp3 songs in the mov files. What software I can use?
<iceroot> ginny: issues like?
<james_1313> iceroot: still having the same issue. new error message though: usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check status 256
<szal> aussie114: the mount point is the directory to which the drive is mounted, not the device node nor a network address
<skumara> i have tried pitivi, openshot, kdenlive and cannot get it done!
<iceroot> james_1313: at login?
<james_1313> iceroot: yes
<ginny> iceroot: I've got a Kodak 5250, got the latest cups drivers, test page prints in color, but photos do not.
<ginny> Doesn't matter which photo editor. Tried 3 or 4 different ones.
<iceroot> james_1313: ok 1 minute
<K1ng> since i am no good with network config
<K1ng> http://pastebin.com/D616EHXt
<rawfodog> Hi. I'm using ubuntu 11. I don't really like the unity bar so I switched back to ubuntu classic. Thing is, I really like the windows mannerisms. Kind of like in windows 7 where windows auto resize and stuff like that. Is there something I can download that will give me those tricks, but on the old gnome WM ?
<iceroot> james_1313: chmod 0777 /tmp
<K1ng> i want eth0 and eth1 connected to internet. and all computer will be connected to eth2
<iceroot> james_1313: again from the shell with your user
<K1ng> you think my network configure is good?
<james_1313> iceroot: ok
<iceroot> K1ng: you want that the internet is used from eth0 AND wlan0 together to get more speed?
<iceroot> K1ng: sorry, eth0 and eth1
<K1ng> yes
<var9> can anyone heklp me
<iceroot> K1ng: ok, you want not balancing, you want bonding
<neo2> rawfodog: i think compiz has those features in there somewhere
<virtuoussin13> Does anyone have any experience with sound-juicer not displaying any formats supported for ripping? Ditto for rhythmbox
<iceroot> !ask | var9
<ubottu> var9: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<K1ng> iceroot, ok how do i do bonding?
<Nobgul-BNC> Nic bonding?
<iceroot> K1ng: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding
<iceroot> ginny: sounds strange for me, sorry cant help you
<virtuoussin13> I've checked, all my gstreamer packages are installed and up to date
<dassouki> my netbook 10.04, is booting into grub :S . i triy to do linux /vmlinuz , init the latest init, and then boot, but it gets stuck either at kernel helper or at scsi reading of external drive (which doesn't exist)
<var9> guys here's the pastebin for my wireless issues, please help me figure out why ubuntu can't even see the card(s) multiple diff cards tried...     http://pastebin.com/Ap3yhnkQ
<ginny> iceroot: Yeah, it is strange. Probably a cups thing. Anyone know where to submit bugs/questions to cups driver devs?
<rawfodog> k Ill check compiz
<iceroot> ginny: i guess #cups is a good start
<ginny> iceroot: Thanks, tried that, but #cups is invite only and ##cups no one is responding.
<K1ng> iceroot, that docs is bit confusing
<iceroot> ginny: :(
<rita> hi
<SoKoBaN> Hi everyone, I am trying to solve pretty random freezes of my old thinkpad.. last line in log .. /var/log/kernel.log "ipw2100: Fatal interrupt. Scheduling firmware restart."
<Nobgul-BNC> Hello rita.
<rita> hello
<ginny> iceroot: All good. Google doesn't have anything on the issue. Looks like an unresolved bug with 11.04 maybe.
<iceroot> K1ng: yes but bonding is an advanced feature
<ginny> iceroot: thanks for the help
<rita> hola
<iceroot> ginny: with other versions it was running?
<Nobgul-BNC> Rita, do you need ubuntu support?
<var9> o one?
<K1ng> iceroot, can you help me write the etc/network/interfaces... its too confusing
<var9> no
<szal> SoKoBaN: sounds like a wireless module acting up
<iceroot> K1ng: you can use the examples from there just replace the ips
<ginny> iceroot: tbh, I'm a ubuntu noob. Just swapped about a week ago.
<scream> I have Natty, after a recent update, my flash in FireFox four stopped working.
<iceroot> K1ng: the rest with eth0/1 is ok
<scream> Any ideas?
<james_1313> iceroot: nope
<iceroot> james_1313: restartet?
<K1ng> oh ok
<james_1313> didnt work
<james_1313> iceroot: didnt 3work
<K1ng> iceroot, bond-slaves eth1 eth2
<SoKoBaN> szal: Probably, I am not sure if this is an cause..
<iceroot> james_1313: is it a fresh install? or do you have important settings done to gnome?
<K1ng> eth1 and eth2 will be connected to the internet?
<rita> my webcam does,nt work......What Can I do??
<scream> I have Natty, after a recent update, my flash in FireFox 4 stopped working.  Any ideas?
<james_1313> iceroot: i read that it might be caused by too much data, and that might be the case (stupid duplicating mistake)... could i mount the drive and erase some of the duplicated files?
<james_1313> iceroot: not a fresh install
<iceroot> K1ng: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinkAggregation  this is for eth0/1
<iceroot> K1ng: sorry
<Airris> so can anyone tell how do actually do a nox boot? The !nox reponse is very helpful... for configuring GRUB1. everyone's using grub2 now though
<iceroot> james_1313: you dont need to mount you can access everything from the shell
<iceroot> james_1313: let me have a look
<user_> how to use rescapp?
<K1ng> iceroot, no. thanks. :D
<user_> hellp
<james_1313> iceroot: what do you need to look at?
<K1ng> iceroot, can i do iface bond0 inet dhcp?
<iceroot> james_1313: sudo chmod 1777 /tmp/
<user_> can anyone direct me on using rescapp to overwrite the leftover grub from ubuntu
<iceroot> james_1313: please try that. the next step would be to move your gnome-config
<virtuoussin13> I should add that all my music plays just fine...
<user_> bump
<iceroot> K1ng: you are using dhcp at your network?
<K1ng> iceroot, yes. 2 modem. both of them are dhcp
<iceroot> K1ng: then its fine
<K1ng> :D
<Airris> Ok, so all of a sudden I can't minimize or otherwise control fullscreen windows. none of the commands for minimizing or anything work (alt-tab, alt-F9, alt-click) (Ubuntu 10.04). This didn't used to happen, what'd i break? Someone at least tell me where all the configuration controls for gnome are so i can tinker with them
<iceroot> Airris: f11 also not working?
<Airris> iceroot, let me check
<iceroot> Airris: it will resize the window
<RJ_F1> Airris: I know this sounds stupid, but have you restarted? It usually fixes several things
<Airris> iceroot,  no dice
<Airris> RJ_F1, it's persisted across a couple restarts
<K1ng> iceroot, http://pastebin.com/6pQijtsH you think its good?
<iceroot> K1ng: looks good for me
<K1ng> :D
<scream> Anyone have any ideas?
<scream> I have Natty, after a recent update, my flash in FireFox 4 stopped working.  Any ideas?
<scream> Here is more detail to the issue...
<scream> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/161992
<dr_willis> flash is always a top 10 problem in this channel.. sadly.
<scream> oh
<Loekasjenko> hi there
<scream> I'm not the only one then.
<scream> I've tried reinstalling my flash packages, I am utterly frustrated.
<dr_willis> ive not noticed it being a problem here.. but i dont use flash a lot
<scream> Before Natty, everything worked...
<scream> now... things are broken.
<RJ_F1> Scream: downgrade to 10.10, then
<iceroot> RJ_F1: please be more helpfull
<scream> RJ_F1, thanks for the advice, that is easier said than done... not good advice my friend. :\
<renfield33> network question:  i have 2 network cards usually eth0 and eth1, but eth0 intermittently becomes eth0-eth1 on reboot.  google has not been helpful.  any suggestions?
<scream> If anyone has any ideas about this flash, let me know. :) Thank you for the time.
<dr_willis> well flash is working here in google chrome on 32bit install. on youtube
<dr_willis> actually i recall google-chrome having some sort of built-in flash you could also use.
<K1ng> iceroot, http://paste.ubuntu.com/629636/ :(
<whiter> i have a problem... i have ubuntu 11.04, the ati/amd proprietary graphics driver.. and my cairo-dock with glx looks like this... http://i.imgur.com/jLTR9.png and theres no graphics effects (compiz is/was installed) and it wont let me choose "Extra" in the visual effects tab on appearances
<bnice> question i installed ubuntu via the alternate installer and cant get it to see the ethernet cord connected to it
<whiter> anyone know why?
<aauthor> Hey, I'm sorry to ask but I can't find makedvd in Synaptic.  I have tovid installed, but I still don't have makedvd.  Any suggestions?
<iceroot> renfield33: sudo mv /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules /etc/udev/70-persistent-net.rules      please try that and restart
<dr_willis> whiter,  could be the drivers are installed. but not in use.
<iceroot> K1ng: can you paste the output of "ifconfig"
<dr_willis> !find makedvd
<ubottu> File makedvd found in tovid
<dr_willis> Hmm. catch 22 eh.
<kakashi> hi , i have a python programme and would like to run it as a daemon on ubuntu ,it must be executed each 5minute. so can i do it without using contabe
<dr_willis> kakashi,  you could make a script that sleeps for 5 min.. runs it.. then loops. yes.
<dr_willis> but thats not really running as a daemon.
<aauthor> Yeah, thanks dr_willis... I don't know if it's a bug or what.
<dr_willis> daemons have other features.
<dr_willis> aauthor,  i tend to use devede
<renfield33> iceroot, isn't that just moving it onto itself?
<iceroot> kakashi: why not cron?
<iceroot> renfield33: no
<HDYST> hi everyone :)
<whiter> dr_willis, http://pastebin.com/N5H6X2wu tells me that its in use i think..
<K1ng> iceroot, if want to pastebin it. i will have to write every line by myself :(
<iceroot> renfield33: its putting it one dir up to its not executed on udev-start
<renfield33> ahh... gotcha
<iceroot> K1ng: :(
<kakashi> because many time my server is busy so con is no very usefull
<HDYST> :q
<iceroot> K1ng: no ssh connection to that host so you can copy and paste?
<K1ng> iceroot, i am getting only lo
<bnice> question i installed ubuntu via the alternate installer and cant get it to see the ethernet cord connected to it anyone know how to fix this?
<K1ng> iceroot, its got no network :(
<aauthor> dr_willis thanks for the suggestion.
<dr_willis> whiter,  what does jockey-gtk say about it being in use?
<iceroot> K1ng: you have 3 nics in that pc? 2 connected to modems, on into your lan?
<kexman> hi
<hariykeyboard> do I have to logout and run under root in the terminal to perform a tarball backup of my root directory, or can I do it while logged in and running programs?
<whiter> dr_willis, http://i.imgur.com/jLTR9.png
<kexman> how could i turn my runnig (lamp + openssh) server to only the bare minimal ?
<duckx0r> hariykeyboard, are you logged in as root?
<kakashi> so?
<iceroot> hariykeyboard: with root-directory you mean /root?
<K1ng> iceroot, http://pastebin.com/iH9TXZ9Z
<kakashi> must i do a sleep in the script of d=the daemon????
<K1ng> iceroot, no its not connected
<K1ng> only 1
<iceroot> K1ng: then you will have eth0 eth0:1 eth0:2 instead of eth0 eth1 eth2
<iceroot> K1ng: eth is always a real device, while eth0:1 is a virtual-device assigned to eth0
<K1ng> ah
<iceroot> K1ng: i dont know if bonding is working on virt-devices
<iceroot> kakashi: i still dont get why cron is not the solution
<K1ng> i will connect one more connection to eth0 and eth1
<K1ng> i mean 2 connections to them
<Astriano> hello any1 have a time to guide firs time user of linux?
<iceroot> K1ng: hö? lo with 172.0.0.1? you mean 127.0.0.1?
<iceroot> !ask | Astriano
<ubottu> Astriano: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kakashi> i dont know really but i try it but i dont get a good result when my server is busy
<K1ng> iceroot, yes that a typo
<K1ng> :p
<iceroot> K1ng: ok
<iceroot> K1ng: the first step should be to have more then 1 real nic
<K1ng> what is nic?
<iceroot> kakashi: */5 * * * * command   should do the job doesnt matter what load you have
<rypervenche> Astriano: 你會中文嗎？
<iceroot> kakashi: nic = network interface card
<iceroot> K1ng: nic = network interface card
<K1ng> ah
<K1ng> iceroot, its got 3 nic.
<K1ng> but only 1 connection
<iceroot> K1ng: ok eth2 is your lan?
<sudokill> in my .bashrc i have a little ascii pic that displays when i open the terminal. is there a way to make it coloured ascii?
<kakashi> ok
<iceroot> sudokill: #bash
<kakashi> but if i wont to run it as daemon??? how can i do it
<K1ng> yes. eth0 and eth1 will be forwarded to eth2
<iceroot> K1ng: ok
<iceroot> K1ng: so first setup eth2 to access the pc from your lan
<iceroot> K1ng: sudo ifconfig eth2 192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0; sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.1
<iceroot> K1ng: change the ips to your needs
<K1ng> ok
<iceroot> K1ng: the second on is your gateway
<Nobgul-BNC> How do you restart the sound system? I closed a video and now the next one is scratchy?
<rypervenche> boo
<rypervenche> sorry, wrong window
<Nobgul-BNC> nvm got it ty
<iceroot> kakashi: my command is not running it as a daemon
<renfield33> iceman, seems to be stable over at least 3 reboots, so looks like that fixed it.  thank you!
<iceroot> kakashi: its just starting your programm every 5 minutes
<renfield33> or, iceroot (sorry)
<Astriano> i have download the xmms multimedia player, the file is .gz how do i install iT?
<Nobgul-BNC> Astriano, thats like a .zip file you need to extract it first
<iceroot> renfield33: fine. problem is that your bios is not detecting the nics always in the same order and the netrules file is for giving the eth names to the nics and its remembering there mac-adresses
<iceroot> Astriano: isnt it in the repos?
<kakashi> ok
<Astriano> repos?
<iceroot> !repo | Astriano
<ubottu> Astriano: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<K1ng> iceroot, http://pastebin.com/z7w6ugvC
<iceroot> Astriano: sudo apt-get install xmms2
<iceroot> K1ng: and the place where eth0 eth1 and eth2 are meeting is your ubuntu-pc?
<K1ng> iceroot, its digram of my ubuntu pc :p
<iceroot> K1ng: ok so eth0/1 are using bonding. eth2 is just your lan
<K1ng> eth0: WAN, eth1: WAN, eth2: share internet to LAN
<K1ng> yes
<esmirlin> hey guys how can i completly remove empathy (even all the configuration i did)
<esmirlin> ¿?
<iceroot> K1ng: first step should be to configure eth0,1 and 2 correcxtly without using bonding
<iceroot> K1ng: that is a good base for further steps i guess
<K1ng> ok
<iceroot> esmirlin: maybe there is a dir called ~/.emphany ?  that you have to delee
<iceroot> esmirlin: also using "sudo apt-get remove --purge emphany"
<iceroot> K1ng: i have to sleep now :(
<K1ng> ok
<K1ng> good night :)
<rypervenche> Astriano: Check your private messages.
<esmirlin> iceroot, thanks hotty!^^
<dr_willis> esmirlin,  apt-get will NOT remove the users config files in their home dir.
<tech7> hey, i know that this sounds crazy, but i'm trying to create a custom launcher for my terminal..  what do i use for the command???/
<dr_willis> tech7,  to do what exactly?
<esmirlin> dr_willis,  so?
<tech7> just open a terminal???
<dr_willis> esmirlin,  'even all the configuration i did' -> wjhat do you mean by that
<dr_willis> tech7 gnome-terminal is the default terminal command.
<tech7> cool, thanks dr_willis
<dr_willis> tech7,  you should be able to drag/drop it from the menu to the desktop
<dr_willis> or from panel to desktop. or somehow.
<tech7> i'm trying to make a keyboard shortcut on my xfce interface
<dr_willis> xfce uses xfterm or xfterminal by default
<dr_willis> You can use any of the terminal apps you want.
<esmirlin> dr_willis, like all the folders and all configuration, as if i never installed it
<tech7> yeah, but the default xfterm really kinda stinks..  i like using the gnome better..
<dr_willis> esmirlin,  apt-get handles system config and system files. Not users home/personal configs.. if you need to erase those. You will need to find them and delete them by hand
<dr_willis> xfce dosenthave the drag/drop support i think.. one of the reasons i dont care much for xfce
<esmirlin> dr_willis, yes i know, but don't know where they are
<tech7> thanks lovely people.. you all have a happy father's day
<tech7> yeah, i like standard gnome much better, but i'm using a computer at work and i have to use virtualbox to run ubuntu of this machine..  since we 'exclusively' use windows software here
<RJ_F1> tech7:consider liveCD
<Nounou> TrD
<hiexpo> sup
<tech7> i've got plenty live cds..  but i need to keep the windows 7 running for other reasons.. i just boot up my virtualbox when it's time for me to get down to business :)
<dr_willis> esmirlin,  you will have to exolore the various .XXXX files and dirs then  in your home
<tech7> thanks guys
<hiexpo> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<franklyn> hi
<afaty> Hello, everyone, in ubuntu, how to check on the situation of runlevel services?
<dr_willis> afaty,  the service command.
<dr_willis> im not sure if the old sysv commands even work properly these days.
<arooni-mobile> hi folks; getting a new lenovo t420 with 500gb hard drive.  wondering whats the best way to do ubuntu install it?  should i dual boot?  does windows 7 take up a lot of space?
<dr_willis> arooni-mobile,  if you are lucky,. then windows wont be taking up 4 primary partitions like ive seen several new machines come with these days.. that can make installing linux a real pain.
<olskolirc> ubuntu for ppc anyone?
<afaty> How to use the command runlevel services on the situation? like redhat chkconfig - list
<dr_willis> arooni-mobile,  use win7 to resize the hard drive partitions. leave part of the HD unallocated. and let ubuntu install to the unallocated space.
<dr_willis> olskolirc,  every time ive ever used ppc linux. its always been very lacking.
<dr_willis> afaty,  the service command has a list option
<arooni-mobile> dr_willis, how much space will i need to give to win7?  i only want to boot into for a few apps; and wont fill upstorage
<olskolirc> got a link dr_willis ?
<tonyyarusso> arooni-mobile: 50GB would be reasonable.
<dr_willis> arooni-mobile,  no idea.  if you are resizeing  the windows partitions - it will depend on whats on it now.
<dr_willis> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<afaty> Example you can？
<dr_willis> afaty,  service --help
<arooni-mobile> tonyyarusso, and dr_willis ; i think if ihave a 500gb drive; its reasonable to keep 50gb of it for win7 ... seems useful?
<dr_willis> arooni-mobile,  my current laptop has 2 500gb hd's in it. :)
<dr_willis> it all deopens on what you are doing in windows.
<arooni-mobile> dr_willis, did you get rid of the cd drive?
<dr_willis> arooni-mobile,  nope.. its a beast of a laptop
<[an]droidman> arooni-mobile: i run xp with 30 gb for exactly the same reason
<[an]droidman> only use 20 gb of it
<dr_willis> i did not even realize it had a slot for a 2nd hd untill i got it home. :)
<dr_willis> a 'preinstalled windows 7' proberly has a lot of cruft you can remove also.. then theres the system-restore partions and other disk wasters
<afaty> I did not mean
<arooni-mobile> dr_willis, what do youhave?
<dr_willis> arooni-mobile,  toshiba X505
<dr_willis> its a back breaker
<arooni-mobile> dr_willis, luckily win 7 home doesnt come with system restore:0
<dr_willis> arooni-mobile,  the laptop makers  proberly have some restore partitons on it.
<arooni-mobile> so generally it seems wise not to completely wipe the win7 stuff off thedrive
<arooni-mobile> when installing ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> *probably
<afaty> I mean how through the command / etc / rc.d / rc *. d / S * under the service.
<dr_willis> arooni-mobile,  these days - with a new laptop - i often buy a new HD when i get it and clone the original to the new one.. and keep the original 'safe'   :)
<dr_willis> arooni-mobile,  that way when i give/sell the laptop. i just swap the hd back.
<dr_willis> in this case.. i found out i had space for both hd's  when i got home.
<afaty> ls /etc/rc*.d/S*
<afaty> like this
<arooni-mobile> dr_willis, smart man; cuz i totally wiped the hard drive ofmy t61 including windowspartitions
<arooni-mobile> so selling it = more difficult
<dr_willis> afaty,  you are not beinv very clear.. you can use 'ls -R '   if thats what you want.
<twobitsprite> in winetricks, when you say you want to install a game, is there a way to point it to the installer you already downloaded instead of having it re-download the installer?
<dr_willis> or was it ls -r
<dr_willis> twobitsprite,  winetricks homepage/forum may know. or  the wine channel.. ive never tried its 'install a game option' yet.
<dr_willis> twobitsprite,  or let it start to download.. see where its downloading to. stop it.. copy game file over to that location
<twobitsprite> dr_willis: you know where the wine channel is? there's noone in #wine
<dr_willis> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<afaty> I want in ubuntu view like redhat "chkconfig -- list" , the same output results.
<LordXe-gnu> maybe #winehq?
<dr_willis> afaty,  you will proberly have to write your own script then if you wan t output exactly like the redhat commands.
<twobitsprite> dr_willis: thanks
<dr_willis> afaty,  i doubt if many people in here even know what that output looks like.
<mrapple> hello everyone, quick question... i have a user that has a running screen that i want multiple administrators to be able to resume at any time... so first they login as the user (sudo -iu username) and then they type screen -r, however, upon typing screen -r the error "Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/12' - please check" appears. (sometimes its 12, or 2, or 3) any help on this one?
<dr_willis> is redhat using Upstart yet? i recall some other big disrtos  planning on switching to it.
<afaty> O, thank you.
<arooni-mobile> so if i dual boot; is there a way to have it autopick ubuntu on startup?
<mrapple> this recommends opening up /dev/pts/12 to the world (chmod 777) http://martincarstenbach.wordpress.com/2010/01/16/screen-fails-with-cannot-open-your-terminal-devptsx-please-check/
<mrapple> but i have a feeling theres a beter, more secure way
<dr_willis> mrapple,  you want several users to connect to the same screen session?   at the same time. I thought theres a screen option to do that.
<dr_willis> actually same user connecting from diffent locations to the same session isent it..
<mrapple> no
<dr_willis> arooni-mobile,  grub will defauilt to ubuntu
<mrapple> it doesnt have to be at the same time
<mrapple> (they will run screen -dr, so it will detach other sessions)
<dr_willis> mrapple,  thats how screen normally works.. im not sure  what would be the issue.. unless the sudo -iu is causing some issues.. try direct logging in as the user. or try  'login username' perhaps as a test
<mrapple> forgot about the login command, thanks, will try!
<dr_willis> old skool :)
<dr_willis> bbl. work time
<devral> im trying to setup freenx, and it gets all the way to "Setting up session", downloading info etc - then says 'Connection refused' what am i doing wrong?
<onto> hi, I'm trying to compile for 32-bit from my 64-bit architecture but when I run './configure --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu "CFLAGS=-m32" "CXXFLAGS=-m32" "LDFLAGS=-m32"' as suggested here: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3261909/build-32bit-on-64-bit-linux-using-a-configure-script I get configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<onto> in the configure.log file the config exits with configure: exit 77
<onto> Do I install libc6-dev-i386 ?
<mrapple> noo dr_willis
<mrapple> that prompts for the user's password
<mrapple> when i want the admin's password
<rawfodog> I'm planning a little trip. I was wondering if Ubuntu has any good calender software built in ?
<z3r0n0id> hey guys
<rawfodog> nm, I guess the calender ap has more stuff to it lol
<paulo-henrique> quit
<paulo-henrique> exit
<whiter> i have a problem... i have ubuntu 11.04, the ati/amd proprietary graphics driver.. and my cairo-dock with glx looks like this... http://i.imgur.com/jLTR9.png and theres no graphics effects (compiz is/was installed) and it wont let me choose "Extra" in the visual effects tab on appearances
<devral> i'm trying to setup freenx client, and it gets all the way to downloading the session information, but eventually fails with '
<devral> ssh: connect to host 127.0.0.1 port 7022: Connection refused' -- what am i doing wrong?
<mrdeb> whiter: compizsettings-manager
<z3r0n0id> using live cd grub help.. need to reinstall.
<Caonabo> I lost conexion on Ubuntu 10.04, Cable Model. It comes and go. When I restart the conexion fix
<whiter> mrdeb, i have compiz settings manager installed, but it wont load when i click it to open
<dsnyders> !media
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<mrdeb> whiter: hmm
<whiter> mrdeb, this is the output i get.. http://pastebin.com/UT1FyeE5
<whiter> i actually just saw that so let me research it
<mrdeb> ok
<dsnyders> Hi all!  I just picked up an LCD tv with a VGA input.  I want to attach a linux box to display downloaded video.  How do I run mplayer via ssh and yet have display on the TV?
<whiter> okay, mrdbus, that only happens in root.. the regular error is this... thomas@ubuntu-vaio:~$ ccsm
<whiter> Segmentation fault
<whiter> thomas@ubuntu-vaio:~$
<soreau> whiter: You should never run user apps as root
<soreau> it can cause a lot of undesired behavior
<devral> i'm trying to setup freenx client, and it gets all the way to downloading the session information, but eventually fails with '
<devral> ssh: connect to host 127.0.0.1 port 7022: Connection refused' -- what am i doing wrong?
<whiter> soreau i realize that.. i forgot i was in root.
<Josesordo> someone here know write Chinese?
<Lawlcat> Quick question! I'm running a simple minecraft server and I'd like to be able to create an account (or two) for someone to be able to SSH into the box, run a specific set of scripts (such as a restart script) and that's it. The script would have to kill the current running process of the minecraft server and then execute a ./start.sh, but how could I do this without granting each user admin/root access?
<soreau> whiter: Well who knows what the problem is now
<whiter> i'm pretty sure running it as root did nothing to it.. as it didn't even open
<whiter> and this was the first time i did that.. it wasn't working before either
<napster> Is it possible to install the latest single window gimp on ubuntu 11.04? I mean gimp version 2.7 or something like that...
<Holiday> Lawlcat: create a login that launchs a script that uses something like fakeroot, or better use the same user number so it can kill -HUP the services
<Holiday> That way when they log in the script runs and they log out... No access to a shell per say
<Lawlcat> alright
<Lawlcat> thanks!
<mrapple> does anyone know why this work, how hacky it is, and if its actually safe?
<mrapple> sudo sudo -iu username
<mrapple> script /dev/null
<mrapple> screen -r
<soreau> whiter: Can you pastebin the output of 'python --version && dpkg -l | grep compiz'?
<FloodBot1> mrapple: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dsnyders> !mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<soreau> mrapple: You should never do anything with sudo unless you know why
<hamnegga> Anyone here know what file I can backup to save my panel configurations?
<hamnegga> oh please soreau
<whiter> soreau, http://pastebin.com/ERciyv7h
<hamnegga> root all the time!
<termsilv> is there anything wrong with being root all the time?
<termsilv> seems like people don't think you should do that
<Lawlcat> Oh another thing! when I do ps au, the command that starts the server is there under /bin/sh ./start, is there a way I can have a script find the PID of that instance no matter when it's ran, since the PID will change each time it's run?
<t3ns41> #yii
<soreau> whiter: Well there's your problem. You have compiz 0.8. and 0.9 packages mixed
<whiter> ah i see.. and i just checked apt.. i have a bunch of stuff not yet upgraded
<whiter> thanks soreau!
<soreau> whiter: Which version of ubuntu are you using?
<soreau> oh cool
<mrapple> soreau: yeah well, oops, heh
<soreau> yea, upgrade should fix it
<whiter> 11.4.. but it isn't completely upgraded
<codygarver> termsilv, the most classic case for not being root all the time is that if you were infected by malicious software it wouldn't be able to do as much damage if you were just logged in as a normal user
<codygarver> how do I change my theme in oneiric?
<soreau> ! oneiric | codygarver
<ubottu> codygarver: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<codygarver> thank you
<Lewoco> How do I make gnome use xfwm4?
<Lewoco> I tried setting WINDOW_MANAGER in .gnomerc but according to .xsession-errors something still insists on loading compiz
<soreau> Lewoco: Which version of ubuntu?
<Lewoco> soreau: natty I think
<soreau> Lewoco: Look in gconf key /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/window_manager and change it to what you want there
<napster> Is it possible to install the latest single window gimp on ubuntu 11.04? I mean gimp version 2.7 or something like that...
<soreau> Lewoco: In addition, you might have to put xfwm4 --replace in gnome-session-properties
<dsnyders> Hi all!  I just picked up an LCD tv with a VGA input.  I want to attach a linux box to display downloaded video.  How do I run mplayer via ssh and yet have display on the TV?
<Wildinc> dsnyders: Launch mplayer and tell it what display to use and video
<Starminn> When I play something through the mic input on my system, if goes straight through to the computer's speakers, but Audacity, etc. don't pick anything up. Ubuntu 10.10 32-bit, any assitance would be appreciated. :)
<soreau> dsnyders: yea, just run something like 'SDL_VIDEO_FULLSCREEN_HEAD=1 DISPLAY=:0 mplayer /path/to/file.ext -fs -vo sdl'
<Wildinc> Starminn: What is your chipset? Intel?
<Starminn> Wildinc: I assume this would be under lspci -- but which option under that output is it?
<Starminn> (But probably, yes. Most of the stuff on my system is Intel)
<kev009> long time UNIX admin but new to ubuntu, is there a preferred backport kernel for 10.04LTS?  the stock one is not working well on my hardware.
<Wildinc> Starminn: Read: http://askubuntu.com/questions/5910/sound-problem-on-dc-7800
<termsilv> kev009, what is a backport kernel :)
<rypervenche> kev009: Yes, you will need a specific PPA for that. I forgot the name though.
<termsilv> (i am learning)
<kev009> termsilv: sorry, backport is debian terminology I guess
<rypervenche> kev009: Debian high-five! (on Debian Testing)
<soreau> kev009: What is not working correctly?
<improveupon> does anyone here use p2p for anything other than torrents?
<rypervenche> improveupon: Such as?
<improveupon> gnutella2
<kev009> soreau: bonding driver sucks in 2.6.32 for my NICs
<Starminn> Wildinc: Care to elaborate on what exactly I'm looking for on that page?
<james_1313> I am booted into a live USB and I need to delete items from a mounted partition that says I dont have permission to edit it. anyone help me please?
<soreau> kev009: Well you can use a kernel PPA to get a newer kernel.. do you know if it's been fixed?
<Wildinc> kev009:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kernel-ppa/ppa
<Wildinc> improveupon: What do you mean, torrenting is a form of p2p
<hamnegga> Is it possible to download a dependency to a directory where your compiling an application and then remove it, so it isn't installed but found by configure?
<soreau> james_1313: You would need to mount the partition rw (read/write) and have permissions to access the file system (if ext*)
<james_1313> iceroot: I am booted into a live USB and I need to delete items from a mounted partition that says I dont have permission to edit it. anyone help me please?
<kev009> soreau: likely, no problem on RHEL6 (they do crazy things to their .32, it's that kernel only in name and long term compat)
<soreau> james_1313: What command is giving you what error? (pastebin it)
<improveupon> sorry, let me change that to any protocol mldonkey uses other than bittorrent
<james_1313> soreau: i dont know how to do it in command line, im using the gui filesystem....
<soreau> james_1313: What operation are you trying to perform?
<james_1313> soreau: i have a partition that is full and I cant boot into it. when I try to login it goes to the recovery boot screen and then loops me back when I try to log in. the problem, i think, is that the partition is way to full of stuff (a mistake on my part, duplicating files)
<james_1313> soreau: so i am booted into a live usb and trying to remove files so i can get in
<Wildinc> Starminn try and change the setting using HDA Analyzer
<soreau> james_1313: Use 'mount' to see where your partition is mounted, then use 'sudo rm /path/to/mount/point/file/you/want/to/delete'
<RobertWHurst> I'm having trouble configuring my second monitor. I am running Ubuntu 11.04, with unity enabled, and nvidia's 275 driver. The second monitor is a lower resolution than my main monitor. It is on the left side. I setup a new xorg.conf with the nvidia settings tool. After restarting gdm and X-Server the monitor is active, displaying the background image, but it isn't usable. I can move the mouse in and out of it, but I cannot drag an
<RobertWHurst> y windows, icons, etc in to it. It is also missing its top panel.
<Wildinc> Unity + Multimonitor sucks
<RobertWHurst> yes it does
<Wildinc> Try using GNOME
<cromag> where should i look for printing line 2 from a grep result ? i.e grep -i $word $file returns 3 lines - i only want the second line printed.
<RobertWHurst> No way to fix it I guess. Is it a known bug?
<keyboardtalk> #ubuntu-server
<Wildinc> cromag:  Use AWK not grep
<var9> guys here's the pastebin for my wireless issues, please help me figure out why ubuntu can't even see the card(s) multiple diff cards tried...     http://pastebin.com/Ap3yhnkQ
<Wildinc> http://www.gnu.org/software/gawk/manual/gawk.html
<var9> possibly acpi related
<cromag> Wildinc: you think that would do the trick for me ?
<sandmannc40> Does anyone have any ideas about ubuntu dropping all the ubuntus and going with unity with no quit?  Would it still be called ubuntu?
<WarOp> Trying to install Openssh-server on 8.10, and downloaded from openssh.org and after i do a makeinstall then it doesnt give any errors but it wont let me start it and sudo dpkg -l openssh* still shows it as not being installed
<Wildinc> Cromag: Yes awk can easily print lines from files {print $2}
<cromag> thanks - i'll check that oout
<Wildinc> Cromag: awk '/pattern/ {print "$1"}'
<Mod-R-Focker> anyone using 11.04 having issues with Firefox crashing ??
<WarOp> Also does anyone have problems playing avi files with VLC giving a error code about mp4v
<Wildinc> Mod-R-Focker:What version of firefox are you using?
<Wildinc> War0p: Check your codecs
<Mod-R-Focker> ill have to check i just upgraded to 11.04
<WarOp> nvm Just figured it Thanks wildinc
<sandmannc40> I like ubuntu but so many distros are built on ubuntu this could cripple them, I have tried unity and I don't care for it.
<keyboardtalk> I am trying to set up userdir with 10.04 and apache2. I am getting a permissions error when I try to access user directories. Any help?
<Wildinc> Mod-R-Focker: Help --> About
<Babul> Hello
<Wildinc> <keyboardtalk>: Try using chmod to change the permissions on the directorys
<Wildinc> or chown
<Wildinc> Google them
<Wildinc> Babul: Hello to you
<Starminn> Wildinc: /proc/asound/card0/codec* does not exist on my system apparently
<sandmannc40> Hello Babul
<Babul> Hi
<keyboardtalk> Wildinc: I have read and execute permissions on the public_html folder. who should the owner be?
<Babul> i'm facing problem while copying a video cd disk
<Wildinc> Starminn: pastebin the output of lspci -nv
<Babul> in ubuntu
<Wildinc> <keyboardtalk>: If this is the document_root for apache the owner should be "www-data"
<Wildinc> chown www-data:www-data public_html
<Babul> When i tried to copy the disk error ocuurs saying splicing input/output error help me someone
<Wildinc> Babul: Are you using burning software to write to the disk?
<Starminn> Wildinc: http://pastebin.com/TEv3pM7M
<cromag> Wildinc: print $1 prints first field - not line. Or am a wrong ?
<Babul> The disk came from the venderor
<sandmannc40> I know nothing about disk copying am fairly new to linux.
<chrisf> does anyone know when ubuntu is going to start shipping a modern mono?
<Babul> But still i can copy the disk in windows operating system but failed in ubuntu,fedora for the error
<chrisf> the c# compiler in 2.6.7 has a bunch of miscompile bugs that are making life miserable
<Wildinc> Starminn cant see the soundcard from that output. Please run arecord -l
<Wildinc> Babul: Are you copying data from the disk to the hard drive or visa versa ?
<Starminn> Wildinc: If I understand correctly, the sound card should just be: 03:03.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB X-Fi
<Starminn>  but I don't know if Intel sponsors them or what. I'll try that command now.
<cromag> Wildinc: sed -n helped me out. thanks thoug.
<Babul> to the harddisk
<james_1313> new issue, my disk usage analyser says that most of my memory is used up, but all the numbers dont add up at all
<Starminn> Wildinc: Here: http://pastebin.com/yzvsfpA3
<Babul> all the files are in .dat format
<Wildinc>  cromag: no problem sed was my second choice :)
<Babul> they are music video file
<cromag> Wildinc: it's just hard when you dont know what to search for really :)
<Wildinc> Cromag: That's it :)
<keyboardtalk> Wildinc: the public_html owner is www-data and it is still not working
<Wildinc> Starminn: http://www.fusetext.com/2009/05/ubuntu-linux-creative-sound-blaster-x-fi-driver-installation-how-to/
<Wildinc> keyboardtalk: : Is there a log from apache2 in /var/logs Can you pastebin it please
<Mod-R-Focker> i think my problem is unity ..
<Wildinc> Mod-R-Focker:  Correct
<Wildinc> Just use GNOME default
<Mod-R-Focker> my whole desktop froze after the Firfox deal
<james_1313> this should be a pretty easy fix, here is a screenshot of what it looks like. i have about 110 gigs missing somehow http://imgur.com/3OL7v
<Starminn> Wildinc: "As of Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) and 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) they work fine" is this "...work fine [by default]" or "...work fine [after doing these steps]?"
<richard_> Any one here using 'UNITY'?
<Mod-R-Focker> not any more
<Wildinc> Starminn: There not working at the moment right? So i would try those steps just in case you have nothing to lose
<richard_> What are you using?
<Wildinc> Mod-R-Focker: lol
<Wildinc> Gnome default
<Mod-R-Focker> i went back to the classic .. Unity has bugs i dont want to deal with
<james_1313> soreau: http://imgur.com/3OL7v im missing about 110 gigs of stuff, i cant figure out whats wrong
<T-Gunn> i'm running live cd with ubuntu 11.04.. it detects everything, i'm even online while on the live cd but i want to have my wireless mouse.. it doesnt detect it.. any advice?
<Starminn> Wildinc: Well, all the sound works fine -- the only thing that doesn't work is recording from mic input.
<Starminn> Which, really, sound isn't even outputted during that --only inputted. ;)
<danieljf90> hello
<soreau> james_1313: I get '502 - Bad gateway' with that link
<danieljf90> how are you?
<soreau> james_1313: What are you trying to show?
<T-Gunn> im using the live cd to backup data to an ntfs formatted external hdd... any problems or caveats i should know about ? if the from and two drive are both ntfs will ubuntu read them just fine?
<richard_> Wish I knew what is going on with these  chowder heads.  Linux  Gnome 3 and UNITY have sure messed up a lot of people's computers.
<danieljf90> i think i got a problem with my connection to internet
<Wildinc> Starminn: I have had the same issue but i was using an Intel sound card and the fix was to play with settings in the HDA Anyaliser. As for creative sound cards i have no clue.... Sorry
<james_1313> soreau: http://i.imgur.com/3OL7v.png try that. my disk usage analyser says my hard drive is full but can only account for about 22 gigs of stuff
<danieljf90> the first time was playing urban terror
<soreau> james_1313: I usually don't trust disk analyzer
<danieljf90> and the second was navigating on the web
<soreau> james_1313: I trust 'df -h'
<Starminn> Wildinc: Well, if you had this same issue and similar steps solved it, then it's certainly worth the time playing around with it. :) Thanks
<danieljf90> what do you think that is?
<danieljf90> anybody???
<soreau> james_1313: Also, there is a 'refresh' button on the disk analyzer window. Did you click that?
<Wildinc> james_1313:  Try using the "df -h" command in the terminal
<james_1313> soreau: http://pastebin.com/fXAemC9k
<Wildinc> Starminn: Yea finally got it working, I wish you luck
<soreau> james_1313: And /dev/sd13 is your installation root, right?
<soreau> james_1313: err.. /dev/sda3
<james_1313> soreau: yes
<danieljf90> helloooo!
<soreau> james_1313: As you see, it's 100% full
<infid> where can i get an equalizer for music, so i can turn off base?
<james_1313> soreau: but i cant tell what it is full of
<infid> *bass
<james_1313> soreau: it makes no sense, it shouldnt be full
<james_1313> soreau: ill poke around and see
<soreau> james_1313: Do something like this: du -hs /media/191ff761-fbd6-4ffd-b76d-192cb771f43d/*
<T-Gunn> i'm running live cd with ubuntu 11.04.. it detects everything, i'm even online while on the live cd but i want to have my wireless mouse.. it doesnt detect it.. any advice?
<soreau> james_1313: Then whatever directory is suspiciously high, use the same command, changing the directory path so you can find it
<wols_> T-Gunn: what mouse is it?
<T-Gunn> toshiba wireless mouse
<T-Gunn>  with nano receiver
<james_1313> soreau: kk, awesome. you are a saint
<T-Gunn> ok, just hooked up another mouse (didnt think about it before.. didnt have one close =D  ) next issue ... im using the live cd to backup data to an ntfs formatted external hdd... any problems or caveats i should know about ? if the from and two drive are both ntfs will ubuntu read them just fine?
<wols_> it will
<sandmannc40> quit
<wols_> it won't honor permissions on any NTFS partition however
<soreau> T-Gunn = james_1313?
<wols_> T-Gunn: btw, linux should see the mouse with lsusb then
<whiter> okay, i have ubuntu 11.04 installed, i'm using gnome, and i don't see where i can enable desktop effects
<whiter> the tab thats usually in appearances is gone
<james_1313> soreau: i found the suspicious file but its not showing anything weird
<soreau> james_1313: What is it?
<bullgard4> What is the task of the Ubuntu_Free_Culture_Showcase?
<james_1313> sroeau: http://pastebin.com/j1CsbQJV
<james_1313> soreau: and none of them are big
<soreau> james_1313: that doesn't show any file sizes..
<james_1313> one sec
<T-Gunn> no, t-gunn != james_1313
<cba123> I'm trying to get my bluetooth keyboard (http://tinyurl.com/3t24pcj) to work with my 11.04 machine, but I can't seem to get them to pair.  It worked once, then I charged the keyboard, and it won't work again.  Any ideas?
<T-Gunn> ok thank you, ill just back up the data on to the external hard drive and go from there
<richard_> anyone using 'Unity'? What can or cannot we expect in the next release? Any idea's. It seems to be a secret.
<james_1313> soreau: pastbin is being dumb one sec
<Starminn> richard_: It's not secret. You can use it now if you want
<james_1313> sroeau: it just says that theres 34 gigs in it
<HelloWorld321> If my eclipse isn't working and I want to re-install it, is the best way to uninstall and reinstall via  the Ubuntu Software Center ?  Or is there some -clean, -refresh or some other preferable option?
<soreau> james_1313: In what?
<Z3R0_> Ok i have ubuntu on a 8 gig usb drive installed with unetboot in. My problem is i can boot off all my computers around the house but it does not boot in my gaming rig.Is that normal?
<james_1313> soreau: it just says there are 34 gigs in it
<soreau> james_1313: In what?
<richard_> I'm running 11.04 now but it lacks so much.
<Starminn> richard_: I'm not upgrading until 11.10 anyway if I can help it, just for personal tastes. The Oneiric Ocelot Alpha 1 has been out for 17 days, though, and you can download it here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Starminn> Just sticking with 10.10, for me
<richard_> Is the Alpa version useable to some degree?  I want to know if it has made any progress with the user interface.
<mikeru> hey
<richard_> The user interface of 11.04 is pretty bad and really lacks functionality.
<mikeru> I'm having problems accessing files in ISOs mounted by Archive Mounter (GVFS)
<Starminn> richard_: HAven't tried it myself, but it's going to use Unity.
<mikeru> I click an ISO
<mikeru> it mounts
<mikeru> but sometimes it's empty
<Starminn> richard_: Why not try GNOME3 on 11.04 as opposed ot Unity if Unity is what you are having problems with
<mikeru> (I think that might be related to ISOs with HFS filesystems though)
<mikeru> but most times while I can see the files
<Mod-R-Focker> whiter> becareful setting your desk top effects .. it messed up Unity for me and i had to reinstall
<mikeru> I can't open them with some programs
<mikeru> for example
<Mod-R-Focker> whiter> like setting Cube ..
<mikeru> Wine fails with Bus Error
<rypervenche> wine + bus = accident :/
<mikeru> except if I mount with sudo mount -o loop
<mikeru> to somewhere else
<mikeru> many programs don't even open the files
<mikeru> particularly non-Gnome programs
<dsnyders> !sshd
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<haddiman> Command line noob here. I used the cp command to copy a 127 GB folder over my network. However I didn't put anything like -v so I could get an idea of how it was progressing along. It's been about 3 hours now and it seems to be chugging along fine, but is there any way I could get an idea of it's progress.
<richard_> Gnome 3 and ATI Radeo HD video cards don't mix. I had screen corruption problems in Fedora 15 with Gnome 3. it's got it's problems too.
<mikeru> thumbnails fail to generate
<mikeru> too
<mikeru> chromium can't open html files from an iso mounted by archive mounter
<K-Rich> Hi all, I'm using Ubuntu 10.04, and have Google Chrome installed, all works great, except i can't for the life of me get it to play movies online, flv is fine, but .avi .mov .mp4 .mpg don't play... i get the totem page but the video never plays, works fine in FF4 though
<Potluck> Greetings everybody
<usr13> K-Rich: Try right clicking and open with totem
<mikeru> actually, anything mounted by GVFS can't be opened by non-Gnome apps
<K-Rich> usr13: one second i'll try
<Potluck> anybody here Xubuntu?
<Potluck> anybody here use Xubuntu?
<mikeru> I fail to see the usefulness of GVFS. only a few programs can use it
<mikeru> and I can't understand at all why it is the default option and why to mount a disk image normally you have to use a Terminal
<K-Rich> usr13: i don't have that option :/
<haddiman> Doesn't GVFS just mount to the ".gvfs" directory in your home folder?
<supernoobs> does anyone know if its possible to bridge two wireless connections in ubuntu 11?
<chan23> hi all
<Potluck> just a silly question anybody here use Xubuntu?
<chan23> today , am trying to watch new in this website http://english.cntv.cn/live/ , and this http://fr.cntv.cn/live/index.shtml but when starting play , i have a white page in firefox
<supernoobs> i installed it for a bit potluck.  but i couldn't get aircrack working so i put ubuntu
<PCdoc> :(
<Potluck> ok i just upgraded to 11.04 xubuntu and my graphic drivers were removed
<Potluck> and i can't  find them anymore on the softgware center
<PCdoc> my gdm crashes when i try playing movie on totem and vlc player
<K-Rich> Hi all, I'm using Ubuntu 10.04, and have Google Chrome installed, all works great, except i can't for the life of me get it to play movies online, flv is fine, but .avi .mov .mp4 .mpg don't play... i get the totem page but the video never plays, works fine in FF4 though
<supernoobs> in synaptic?
<mikeru> haddiman: yes, but for some reason programs do not open files correctly from there
<chan23> have a similar problem but a little different,when i click to play , have a white page
<mikeru> haddiman: particularly non-Gnome programs
<supernoobs> u mean in synaptics?
<dijonyummy123> any linux tools to guess what a file type is? its named file04.chk.  recovered.
<wols_> dijonyummy123: "file". see man file
<new2net> 5.1.54-1ubuntu4-log  ||  OpenSSH 5.8p1 Debian 1ubuntu3 (protocol 2.0)  ......    What does the  >1<ubuntu>[3|4]<  mean?   specifically the 1 and 3 4 lol
<PCdoc> my gdm crashes when i try playing movie on totem and vlc player
<Corey> clear
<midwinter_> Can someone help me get sound working on a dell mini 9?
<agent13> yea what up
<midwinter_> I keep getting an error when I try to edit the alsa-base file
<agent13> have a crash log?
<agent13> permission error
<midwinter_> permission error
<agent13> pathing error?
<agent13> sudo ....
<midwinter_> yup
<agent13> are you running selinux
<midwinter_> no
<agent13> build
<midwinter_> whatever the latest Ubuntu relase is
<dijonyummy123> file just returns "data"
<agent13> is it a restricted driver?
<agent13> can you cat the config?
<midwinter_> here's the error:
<midwinter_> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<midwinter_> grr
<midwinter_> (gedit:1892): Gtk-WARNING **: Attempting to store changes into `/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel', but failed: Failed to create file '/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel.CCM5WV': No such file or directory
<agent13> have you tried vi or vi
<agent13> m
<midwinter_> no
<midwinter_> wouldn't know how
<agent13> because sudo gedit is going to cause its own security conundrum
<slontec> use nano
<agent13> k
<midwinter_> ah
<T-Bagwell> have somebody tested CLOUD with ubuntu?
<agent13> lolz fer sure
<Corey> T-Bagwell: CLOUD?
<agent13> dump...
<midwinter_> can you walk me through how to edit the file in something that will work?
<bastidrazor> use gksudo with gedit.. or any GUI application
<Corey> midwinter_: sudo nano $FILENAME is pretty straightforward.
<dijonyummy123> vi a 5GB file could take a long time, but thats an idea
<supernoobs> gksudo?
<agent13> yea... or you can always use sudo vi /etc/.... >> yourfile
<T-Bagwell> yes, use Ubuntu for cloud computing
<agent13> sudo paste
<supernoobs> ah bastid beat me
<agent13> if you really want to gedit
<agent13> sorry open the output with gedit
<agent13> then yea
<midwinter_> OK
<midwinter_> got the file open in nano
<midwinter_> but there's nothing there
<agent13> but I would onestly sudo terminator...
<agent13> save you the typeage
<midwinter_> it's a blank text file
<RevSpecies116> ChromeOS would be your better bet, T-Bagwell
<agent13> btw things like pulse audio need per sessions configs
<agent13> so that would be a config thing
<agent13> make sure you kill the process as well , haz caused problems in pasy
<T-Bagwell> 3x to RevSpecies116, i'll change it....
<agent13> has anyone gotten serious results from ufw?
<agent13> honestly
<bullgard4> I obtained a message "panic occurred, switching back to text console". What Natty log file should reflect that?
<agent13> /var/log/ depends on your setup
<Mod-R-Focker> midwinter . not sure this helps but i had issues "gedit a file " if i was not in the folder that it was ing .. ex had to "cd" to the folder then gedit .. if i did not it would show up blank ..
<agent13> probabl xession
<agent13> or kern\sys
<supernoobs> he left lol
<agent13> anyone here on the dev team?
<bullgard4> agent13: I have a very fresh Natty 64-bit setup. What log file should reflect that?
<dijonyummy123> vi took along time but i got an idea now either 7z or exe or iso. i'll try 7z
<agent13> anacron boot bootsrap
<agent13> why?
<agent13> bt you can get data from kern sys
<agent13> etc
<agent13> im waiting for the netbook version and bt5 to dl then im off to my nix box
<agent13> wait wtf
<agent13> how does compression and permissions suddenly become one?
<agent13> iso 7zip .... did I miss
<Corey> agent13: Once more, in English?
<agent13> sorry
<wols_> bullgard4: messages or kern.log
<agent13> was wondering if something was lost in the text
<agent13> the previous inquiry seemed to be about acls and log files
<agent13> not compression and data migration
<agent13> o shizzz
<wols_> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bullgard4> wols_: Last night I tried to find an echo on this kernel panic but I was sleepy. What string should I grep for these 2 logs?
<agent13> monster and redbull
<agent13> :P
<platinum> what are the 2 logs?
<dijonyummy123> i run 10.10 and sometimes when i suspend my laptop it still hangs and i have to hard power down.  better than before but anyone know how to prevent it from hanging
<agent13> auth kern
<agent13> sys
<agent13> why the interrogation
<bullgard4> !prefix | platinum
<ubottu> platinum: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dijonyummy123> suspend doesnt use any swap file right. it just puts it on low power
<agent13> I use a third party log consolidation ultil? Wh the inquisition
<agent13> depends on ACPI settings
<agent13> swap is utilized as needed
<agent13> so probably not
<platinum> !ubottu thanks, I'm a newbie for IRC...
<ubottu> platinum: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cocoaboy> test
<platinum> !ubottu | test
<ubottu> test: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<cocoaboy> can anyone see this?
<Corey> agent13: Do you have an actual support question, or is this just a stream of consciousness?
<agent13> yea
<Corey> cocoaboy: Sure.
<agent13> I wanted help with getting selinux to work
<Hanzo> hi
<agent13> finding something other than uvcview that works with linux cams
<pRoV7x>  hi   Hanzo
<Corey> !selinux | agent13
<ubottu> agent13: SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<Hanzo> whats up guys
<agent13> and needed advice on joining the dev group
<agent13> didn't kowif this was the riht place
<agent13> last I was serious about ufw
<ilangeeran> i need to enhance my desktop effects.i am using ubuntu 8.10.
<dijonyummy123> how to remove a swap file
<agent13> since Iptables\chains is the only real comparison can someone post a link to study of ufw efficacy
<agent13> swapoff
<qin> !hardy | ilangeeran
<ubottu> ilangeeran: Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<agent13> lol
<agent13> no
<agent13> do you prefer cli or gui
<Starminn> !eol | ilangeeran
<ubottu> ilangeeran: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<dijonyummy123> so swapoff, then rm /swapfile?
<agent13> and have a reason? Just out of curiosity
<agent13> no use kparted or gparted disable the swafile. Delete. Format as needed
<agent13> you can encrypt and use sswap for security f that is concern
<jamescarr> what is the package for sun java in 11.10?
<Hanzo> i can help you maybe
<dijonyummy123> i mean my swapfile is really just a file, not a partition so just rm is good?
<platinum> Could someone tell me how to speak to a particular person?
<agent13> yea
<agent13> side
<agent13> right click...
<agent13> open dialog
<Starminn> jamescarr: 11.10 is not yet released. Support for alpha/beta releases are in #ubuntu+1
<FloodBot1> agent13: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<qin> platinum: Use hes nick
<jamescarr> I mean 11.04
<haddiman> I've been away from Linux for about a couple of years. Is it still a pain to use ATI cards and is there a list of recommended cards?
<jamescarr> typo
<ilangeeran> can any one say me how to enhance my desktop effects like atlantis cube and more?
<agent13> njoy yurselfs
<agent13> compiz
<agent13> fusion
<Starminn> jamescarr: :) Not a problem. And it's probably java-common. Full list of *java* packages for Natty are here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=java&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<platinum> qin, test
<qin> platinum: passed
<platinum> qin, thanks a lot!
<qin> platinum: For longer nick you can use tab, like: pla<TAB>
<ilangeeran> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Starminn> ilangeeran: /join <channelname>
<platinum> qin: I tried to type "qi" and <TAB>, it showed me "qin: ", that's good!!!
<dijonyummy123> how to format a drive ntfs in linux or not recommended
<MrPPS> dijonyummy123: fdisk or gparted
<Hanzo> evet
<Hanzo> burdayim söyle
<joedj_> ah man, came in to ask if the rolling release stuff had started yet, then found a slashdot article saying it was a rumour that's been debunked :(
<Hanzo> dinliyorum seni
<joedj_> getting _real_ sick of my repos disappearing
<MrPPS> dijonyummy123: make sure you have ntfstools installed
<cocoaboy> does anyone use dd-wrt?
<platinum> ubottu: test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<estela> Please, how can open apt files for installing?
<Hanzo> aysel
<qin> estela: apt files?
<estela> yes
<qin> You mean .deb ?
<astraljava> estela: If installing from repositories, use: sudo apt-get install <packagename>, if installing from filesystem, use: sudo dpkg -i <name>.deb
<estela> No, apt for installing Ubuntu Tweak in edubuntu...
<platinum> Has somebody used Ubuntu for cloud computing?
<dijonyummy123> gparted is on my system but no icon in gnome. too bad. else i forget about it. ran from terminal
<Cydd> omg guys..........search "gay" on Google - look to the right :O
<iceroot> Cydd: stop it please
<Cydd> ?
<qin> Cydd: Try to anounce it on #freenode, propably you will get more attention.
<astraljava> dijonyummy123: Should be found in System | Administration | Disk Utility, I presume.
<dijonyummy123> yeah it s there, was looking wrong place. gparted cool works.
<dijonyummy123> can linux read macos partitions, hfs?
<babu__> how to enable dictionary in open office 3.2
<babu__> how to enable dictionary in open office 3.2\
<astraljava> dijonyummy123: It can, but not sure whether there can still be problems. 5 years ago they recommended to turn off the journaling for the HFS+ partition. Reading might work without problems, though.
<Hanzo> ordamisin
<Hanzo> aysel
<Hanzo> ne söyleyecektin
<Hanzo> bana seslenmişsin
<Corey> !es | Hanzo
<ubottu> Hanzo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<inuki> wow, somebody write in spanish?
<rypervenche> That's not Spanish....
<inuki> funny write in english, but my english is bad.
<Hanzo> tamam
<Hanzo> ben hala uyumadım
<AQuintero> Hi ...I'm getting this error in empathy: "RequestConnection failed: Message did not receive a reply" ...  someone knows why I'm getting this error in empathy ?
<astraljava> babu__: Options | Language Settings | Languages ? If that doesn't work, then I wouldn't know.
<babu__> it doesn't work
<astraljava> AQuintero: Doubt there's any general reason for that. Probably depends on the protocol used, and some problems in that creating connection to the server. Without any further information, impossible to tell.
<astraljava> babu__: How it doesn't work? Were you able to select a language? If yes, then what happens? Please elaborate, cannot help with just "it doesn't work".
<midwinter_> can someone help me get sound working on a dell mini?
<Airris> using 10.04 - metacity. The window manager seems to be ignoring all global shortcuts while in fullscreen mode. It didn't used to do this. The ability to minimize a fullscreen app is kinda useful, how can i fix things?
<astraljava> midwinter_: There's a good page for that. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<astraljava> midwinter_: Maybe start with that and let us know where you face problems?
<axum> join #gentoo
<midwinter_> astral: I've done that
<midwinter_> no luck
<midwinter_> I actually get a weird file when I try to edit the alsa-base
<midwinter_> a bunch of tildes
<midwinter_> so I can't add the line I need to add
<midwinter_> tried vi, nano and gedit
<rypervenche> midwinter_: You'll see those tildas if you're using vi/vim
<midwinter_> ryper: how can I get the file to open up so I can add the line?
<axilla-> man, why do i always have such a hard time coming up with new things to code!
<astraljava> midwinter_: sudo vim /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base-conf
<astraljava> Err... sorry, alsa-base.conf
<astraljava> midwinter_: But use nano if you're not comfortable with vim
<midwinter_> k
<axilla-> don't use nano.
<axilla-> use vim and get comfortable with it
<axilla-> you will be glad you did later on.
<astraljava> Agreed, it's a journey, but a great one at that. :)
<AQuintero> astraljava: yes ... I was thinking the same ...  it could be a problem with the connection to the  "Facebook" or "MSN"'s protocol ... but there is something weird, I close VirtualBox and it worked ... I'm gonna test again ...
<axilla-> thats just my .02... VIM is super confusing at first.. but once you learn to harness its power.. you will learn to love it.
<rypervenche> midwinter_: You can learn vim by installing "vim" then typing "vimtutor" in a terminal.
<midwinter_> woot!
<midwinter_> nano worked
<midwinter_> let me reboot and see if that did the trick
<AQuintero> ohh JC  ... I started Virtualbox with WinXP and empathy can't connect to Facebook ... what could it be ?
<midwinter_> grr.  still no sound
<Airris> using 10.04 - metacity. The window manager seems to be ignoring all global shortcuts while in fullscreen mode. It didn't used to do this. The ability to minimize/alt+tab a fullscreen app is kinda useful, how can i fix things?
<RenatoSilva> can't remove package broffice.org! neither install it!
<RenatoSilva> how to purge a ghost package?
<GizmoGuy74> hi maria
<GizmoGuy74> :P
<xx_l3londie_xx> hi :)
<xx_l3londie_xx> anything goin on in here guys?
<jazz2> how can I get back to a 2.6.28 kernel on my 10.04-server? since I upgraded from 9.04 the wlan connection is dead slow with the 2.6.31 /32 kernel (I even made a clean install to check if the upgrade was faulty, but unfortunately there is no 2.6.28 kernel available anymore, as it was when I upgraded) or do I have to go back to 9.04?
<astraljava> RenatoSilva: Can you pastebin the error message?
<jkbrntot> hi got this issue...  on 11.04, when downloading a document and SAVE is clicked, then you browse folders.  Then click CREATE FOLDER. a folder with rename appears for about 2 seconds then disappears.  so unable to create new folder on the SAVE window (?Nautilus) in FIREFOX 4
<edbian> jkbrntot: Does that happen in certain folders only or any folder?
<jkbrntot> ah yes let me try...  maybe it's permissions
<edbian> jkbrntot: That's what I'm thinking
<AQuintero> Well, I think empathy has a bug ... http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=609828 ... I killed "telepathy-gabbler" and it worked (running empathy again) ... thanks astraljava anyway ...
<ubottu> Debian bug 609828 in empathy "empathy: killing child processes on quit" [Wishlist,Open]
<jkbrntot> edbian: looks like it works fine on documents folder
<AQuintero> ye obottu, you're right ...
<edbian> jkbrntot: What folder was the bug occuring in?
<astraljava> AQuintero: Interesting. Glad you got it working.
<jkbrntot> downloads folder
<edbian> jkbrntot: What are the permissions on that folder? (this is curious)
<Airris> using 10.04 - metacity. The window manager seems to be ignoring all global shortcuts while in fullscreen mode. It didn't used to do this. The ability to minimize/alt+tab a fullscreen app is kinda useful, how can i fix things?
<RenatoSilva> astraljava: nm, I made the purge with aptitude
<jkbrntot> edbian: i tried it again...  it's working now...  thanks edbian...  must be one of those temporary quirks
<edbian> jkbrntot: I don't like those type of quirks :/
<jkbrntot> :|
<sdfasd> hi.. gparted can detect my hardisk but hdparm n bios cant... what can i do to fix this
<bullgard4> What is the command-line command to find on the site https://help.ubuntu.com/  articles containing the string »kernel panic«?
<xxDiGiToLxx> anyone know why after creating a new user i am unable to use it to connect to the samba share on the server unless i actually login with the user first on the ubuntu machine??
<biopyte> hi, 11.04 has a new default desktop. is it easy to switch to the plain gnome desktop?
<bazhang> !classic | biopyte
<ubottu> biopyte: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<edbian> bipolar: yes
<edbian> biopyte: yes
<bazhang> biopyte, very. choose at login window
<biopyte> ok thanks
<biopyte> great
<xxDiGiToLxx> it just keeps telling me the authentication fails
<xxDiGiToLxx> i tried logging in with the new user credentials from a win 7 or os x machine
<xxDiGiToLxx> same authentication fails issue
<CppIsWeird> i install ubuntu on a usb drive on one computer, i plugged the usb drive in on another computer, i get the grub menu but as it boots it complains that it cant mount /root
<goran> how to revert all these so called inovations in new versions of ubuntu, xubuntu etc
<CppIsWeird> or root is not ready or not present
<edbian> goran: Log out, click your name, change the session (at the bottom) to ubuntu classic, log in
<minibnz> hi, i want to find out how to get the printer installation gui to pop up, i plugged in a printer and the install gui popped up, my drivers were not in the list and i hit cancel, now when i reconnect the printer nothign happens how can i get that install gui to come back up again? i know i can manually use the webfrontend to cups to add it but i need to document the process and cant Reinstall lucid to make this happen again..( far too much other stuff instal
<minibnz> led now to wipe it)
<goran> k, tnx edbian
<minibnz> i had to manually compile the drivers, now they are available i want to use the gui to install it..
<Airris> using 10.04 - metacity. The window manager seems to be ignoring all global shortcuts while in fullscreen mode. It didn't used to do this. The ability to minimize/alt+tab a fullscreen app is kinda useful, how can i fix things?
<Jordan_U> CppIsWeird: Try adding the kernel parameter "rootwait". If that doesn't work then it may be that the drivers for your USB controller are broken or non-existant.
<CppIsWeird> ic
<semitones_tea> How hard would it be to make a script that generated an image each day from a template?
<Corey> semitones_tea: Not very.
<Corey> semitones_tea: Look into imagemagick
<semitones_tea> Corey: thanks. All I want to do really is have a tumblog that posts one image each day at 12:00 am, saying "Day Changed to XX" :P
<semitones_tea> Corey: so I'm thinking of having an image automatically generated, use RSS somehow and import it to Tumblr
<fisken_> ping
<velofille> heya anyone awake who can help diagnose a problem (preferably somebody with higher level linux experiance or debugging)
<dijonyummy123> i want to concatenate several pdfs into 1. like pdftk 1.pdf 2.pdf cat output 12.pdf , but how to do pdftk *pdf cat output 123.pdf and control the order of files. possible?
<bazhang> velofille, just ask
<dijonyummy123> without manually listing each file
<velofille> my Dell studio 17" is just freezing randomly since installing 11.04 - reinstalled fresh and same problem, used both ubuntu and kubuntu
<fisken_> is there anyway to attach to pts/1 through something like screen?
<velofille> nothing in any error logs that i can see, terminals are open and gkrellm running, and it literally just freezes with no slow down or error messages
<velofille> bazhang, sorry, i was getting there :)
<velofille> so anyone know of any bugs or problems or help on debugging?
<velofille> i personally think its related to touchpad, never happens when im not using it. and usually happens when im using the touchpad
<jkbrntot> velofille, when it freezes, then you click on the touchpad button, are you able to resume normal operations
<boomboorum> Hi all, I delete google chrome ppa and now cannot upgrade it. Quick google search didn't give any results. What is the ppa?
<boomboorum> For google chrome
<velofille> jkbrntot, nope, nothing fixes it other than hard reset
<elssha> what is the difference between regular ubuntu 10.04 and the netbook ed of 10.04?
<rypervenche> boomboorum: just use chromium :/
<fisken_> does anyone know how to attach themselves from one psuedo terminal to another?
<velofille> gkrellm stops updating, nothing in logs
<Corey> !chrome
<velofille> fisken_, you could do that with screen, but otherwise i dont think its do-able
<boomboorum> rypervenche:  is there any difference?
<entel> fisken_: screen
<velofille> you could run strace on the pid if its already running and you want to view it
<b44> How to set a user-group as owner of a file?
<elssha> what is the difference between regular ubuntu 10.04 and the netbook ed of 10.04? I just got an Aspire 1 and am debating between the two ve3rsions
<minibnz> b44 chown user:group file.
<jkbrntot> velofille: freezing does not occur in previous ubuntu versions?  which versions have you tried?
<fisken_> i've tried reading the manual for screen, but i can't figure out how to specify it as a psuedo terminal
<elssha> versions*
<rypervenche> boomboorum: Chromium is an open-source browser project that aims to build a safer, faster, and more stable way for all Internet users to experience the web. Chromium serves as a base for Google Chrome, which is Chromium rebranded (name and logo) with very few additions such as usage tracking and an auto-updater system.
<jkbrntot> elssha: netbook edition uses unity.  but you can still switch to classic ubuntu
<elssha> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> boomboorum: sudo add-apt-repository ppa://chromium-daily/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y install chromium-browser
<jkbrntot> elssha: the 10.04 unity is different from current unity.  whole words e.g. 'System' are displayed on the left of the desktop
<boomboorum> ActionParsnip: what is thay -y for?
<fisken_> entel: when i try attatching to pts/1, it thinks i mean 'pts', i don't understand how to do it
<elssha> so it's not 'real' unity, right? I really don't like it in the new version
<elssha> I need to know how big a difference on power the netbook ed makes
<ActionParsnip> elssha: didn't know there was a netbook Lucid. Netbook editions usually optomize for smaller screens and can have funky UIs. Under the hood is the same
<rypervenche> boomboorum: It automatically answers "Yes" to everything.
<amit> hii
<elssha> also want to know what program repos aren't available
<KSHawkEye> Does anyone know what package pwd.h is part of?
<ActionParsnip> boomboorum: it doesn't tell you how much data will be installed etc. It just does it
<jkbrntot> elssha: repos are the same
<amit> My computer shutdown in a power outage and now the panel is gone. It shows an error like gconf bus error
<amit> what shud I do?
<minibnz> fsck your drive would be a good start.. amit.. i have seen this where the home folder is corrupted
<ActionParsnip> KSHawkEye: try:  dpkg -S pwd.h
<amit> minibnz: what should I do to have minimal damage.
<KSHawkEye> ActionParsnip: Thanks a lot
<ActionParsnip> amit: also check RAM using memtest from gru
<amit> ok
<ActionParsnip> Grub
<amit> but there is no option like grub
<boomboorum> I stuck at updatint. It gave an error at the end http://pastebin.com/bnk0LW5Y
<amit> I mean the grub prompt isnt shown
<minibnz> amit. i am not too sure, personally i only know enough to get myself into trouble :) i dont know all the settings you need for fsck
<amit> I had only Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Amit: there is. What do you think loads your OS?
<minibnz> ahh right at the start you should be able to press escape just after your bios has done the memory test
<ActionParsnip> Amit: hold shift at boot and choose memtest there
<minibnz> this should bring up grub menu for you\
<spartan07> hey guys is there a way to remove the top panel from the second monitor on 11.04?
<amit> I known ActionParsnip that there is grub.. ok gonna try that
<amit> anyway how should I go on if no error in memetest
<Airris> using 10.04 - metacity. The window manager seems to be ignoring all global shortcuts while in fullscreen mode. It didn't used to do this. The ability to minimize/alt+tab a fullscreen app is kinda useful, how can i fix things?
<spartan07> Also is there a way to speed up 11.04 on your netbook? How do I install 2d unity?
<fisken_> is it possible to use screen to attach to a pseudo terminal?
<josh__> im running ubuntu 11.04 and audio is coming out of both my tower and my monitor. how do i turn off the audio coming out of the tower?
<elssha> any idea if there will be a significant boost in battery between the reg and netbook ed?
<jkbrntot> spartan07, lots of tutorials from on web for 2d unity...  you can also use ubuntu classic
<amit> what should I do after memetest
<ActionParsnip> spartan07: its in the repos. There is a ppa for newer builds
<ActionParsnip> !unity2d
<elssha> i assume either will give me more than the win7 I'm currently running
<elssha> >_>
<minibnz> spartan07 have a look at xrandr
<ActionParsnip> !find unity2d
<ubottu> File unity2d found in libunity-2d-private-dev
<josh__> im running ubuntu 11.04 and audio is coming out of both my tower and my monitor. how do i turn off the audio coming out of the tower?
<spartan07> minibnz, ok thanks
<karrot2> is there anyway to use my netbook to control my linux computer in a way that just does what I type and mouse control without VNC?
<minibnz> xrandra lets you control the multiple screens
<ActionParsnip> !info unity-2d
<ubottu> unity-2d (source: unity-2d): Unity interface for non-accelerated graphics cards. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.4.1-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 7 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Corey> karrot2: screen
<jkbrntot> elssha, ubuntu classic is usually more responsive than the netbook edition unity...  though unity 2d (builtin) is pretty responsive too on older netbooks
<Corey> karrot2: Ah, GUI? synergy2
<karrot2> Corey: synergy2? thanks
<josh__> im running ubuntu 11.04 and audio is coming out of both my tower and my monitor. how do i turn off the audio coming out of the tower? anyone?
<elssha> mine is band new... the processor is an AMD c-50 with 2gig ram
<ActionParsnip> Karrot2: what activities do you do remotely. Files can be securely accessed via sftp and may apps have webui
<elssha> so what I need is the OS that will give me better bat life
<nexace_> is it possible to act as my own nameserver for my domain name? i mean, is it ok to run bind9 and point my domain name server entries to my own server through my registrar?
<karrot2> ActionParsnip: I want to type through the netbook keyboard and have it interpreted as what I'm typing at the server
<ActionParsnip> josh__: what make and model system (if it has one). You should use that instead of "my tower", its more exact
<josh__> last try. im running ubuntu 11.04 and audio is coming out of both my tower and my monitor. how do i turn off the audio coming out of the tower?
<josh__> lenovo thinkcentre m57
<jkbrntot> elssha: if you use netbook, you can try default install. if too slow use unity 2d or ubuntu classic.  actually i dont think you'll miss too much if you just use vanilla 10.04 rather than the netbook edition.  They just look different and just depends on preference
<ActionParsnip> Karrot2: you can use ssh for that and console in securely
<elssha> so no diff as far as battery life?
<jkbrntot> also unity has some window resizing thing that sometimes gets rid of the top bars/panels to give you more screen space
<elssha> i assumed the netbook ed would be suited to extend it
 * elssha dislikes unity anyway
<karrot2> ActionParsnip: with a gui though?
<nexace_> is it possible to act as my own nameserver for my domain name? i mean, is it ok to run bind9 and point my domain name server entries to my own server through my registrar?
<ActionParsnip> elssha: if you use a light desktop like LXDE you can get longer battery time
<clr> guys and gals, I get the *worst* performance on intel hd 3000 w/ ubuntu 11.04
<clr> stuttering video
<ActionParsnip> Karrot2: why do you need gui?
<elssha> what's LXDE?
<b44> only root can change owner and gid of a file ???
<nexace_> no
<b44> also owner ?
<nexace_> b44: depends on permissions
<nexace_> b44: and group
<FourDollars> elssha: http://www.lxde.org/
<ActionParsnip> elssha: an alternative to gnome, uses less cpu power
<jkbrntot> clr: video driver?
<b44> nexace_: permissions are rwxrwx---
<karrot2> ActionParsnip: I have a computer with all my movies and stuff on it with a humongous screen, I wanna control it with my netbook and I use a mouseless window manager, so I wanna easily control it from my netbook
<nexace_> b44: and what are you trying to do ?
<elssha> does it still support all the programs ubuntu does?
<clr> jkbrntot: I forget how to print that out
<jkbrntot> elssha: you'll still be using ubuntu...  desktop is different
<b44> nexace_: these are my permissions: -rwxrwx--- 1 me me     233 20. Jun 07:57 subscriber.php ; and chown me:www-data subscriber.php gives error: permission denied
<josh__> im running ubuntu 11.04 and audio is coming out of both my tower and my monitor. how do i turn off the audio coming out of the tower?
<rallias> Is there an available localhost DNS server that is suitable for single person use and automatically updates when the hints file is changed?
<elssha> i meant in lxde thing
<silv3r_m00n> hi there , I need to set the speed of eth0 to 10Mbps fixed , HOW ?
<MagusOTB> xgt001: In my experience, it's easier to just convince yourself that you don't need to.
<jkbrntot> elssha: yes
<jkbrntot> elssha: i believe lubuntu is lxde
<elssha> oh, okay
<nexace_> b44: try: chgrp www-data ./subscriber
<elssha> so (if i wanted to) i could run compiz and other frills on it?
<b44> nexace_: permission denied, too
<jkbrntot> elssha: but since there are differences so cant expect everything to work as is, but repos would be there
<nexace_> b44: might just have to sudo
<ActionParsnip> Karrot2: vlc has a great http interface. Xbmc also has one with phone apps which you can use to control it. I use the vlc option personally and tell the pc what to play from my android phone
<jkbrntot> elssha: lxde is about being light...  you probably could run frills.. but if you want to do that just use gnome
<nexace_> is it possible to act as my own nameserver for my domain name? i mean, is it ok to run bind9 and point my domain name server entries to my own server through my registrar?
<b44> nexace_: as root it works .... but I want to allow it to users ....?
<elssha> just checking
<hamnegga> anyone know how I can have a script issue a carraige return for authentication?  I have an svn update that I'm automating and it needs to be supplied an empty password for 'guest'.  I've tried echo "\r" and echo, and echo "\n", but they're not working...
<jkbrntot> elssha: :)
<nexace_> b44: is "me" part of www-data?
<elssha> i do have a bit of a sweet tooth for eyecandy and making another user for when i'm on battery so that I can enjoy my desktop cube, etc would be a plus
<b44> nexace_, no
<nexace_> b44: usermod -G www-data me
<nexace_> b44: then try it
<nexace_> b44: sorry, sudo that usermod
<elssha> side Q; If i have a 64bit win 7 installed should I install the 64bit linux os or does it make not difference?
<Flannel> b44, nexace_: NO, dont' do that.
<jkbrntot> elssha: yeah you can choose your desktop manager from login screen
<nexace_> Flannel: why not?
<b44> :D
<Flannel> nexace_, b44: Because it'll remove him from all other secondary groups (you forgot -a)
<jkbrntot> elssha: how much memory you have?
<b44> ......
<Flannel> b44, nexace_: "useradd me www-data" is much safer and easier too, for that matter.
<elssha> 2gig ram; 320gig HD
<Flannel> (that adds user "me" to group "www-data"
<nexace_> Flannel: usermod has always been the traditional groupadd mod
<viruxINf3ct3d> hi everyone
<jkbrntot> elssha: 64 bit programs usually use more memory and hard drive space.  You can install either 32 bit or 64 bit if your processor supports it.  Since you have 2 gig ram, 32 bit should be good.  64bit for 4gb mem and up
<viruxINf3ct3d> pls how can i connect my zte usb modem to ubuntu? any idea pls
<b44> A file-owner can only set chgroup of the owned file to groups which the owner is a member of ??
<Flannel> nexace_, b44: err sorry, adduser, not useradd.
<Flannel> nexace_: You can use usermod, but you have to make sure you use it correctly.  Use of usermod is discouraged in favor of adduser. (see the manpage for adduser for evidence of this, first paragraph of description)
<elssha> this thing came with 64bit win 7; thus my Q
<elssha> probably also why it still lags a bit when I tired to run 1080 youtube on it in performance mode -_-;
<jkbrntot> elssha: maybe it's memory can be upgraded to 4GB
<jkbrntot> *its
<elssha> nope
<nexace_> Flannel: i'll check it out, but that said, usermod has never failed me
<nexace_> Flannel: you are correct on the -a however for append
<Flannel> nexace_: Sure, except you were just going to remove b44's ability to sudo. ;)
<Flannel> nexace_: adduser is much safer, and you don't have to remember a bunch of switches
<nexace_> Flannel: roger
<viruxINf3ct3d> pls how can i connect my zte usb modem to ubuntu? any idea pls
<jkbrntot> elssha: k...  only way to know for sure is to try it out.  but use 32 bits first
<viruxINf3ct3d> hav google n found various response but none worked
<swelter> hello, ubuntu.  i'm pretty new to the linux command line - is there anyone out there who can tell me how to pipe the contents of a file found with locate into less, instead of piping the path to that file into less?
<elssha> good to know, ty
<jkbrntot> elssha: :)
<elssha> http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/model/LU.SFT02.082 << that one
<jkbrntot> elssha: pretty good netbook
<minibnz> does anyone know where ubuntu keeps the list of printers that have been connected BUT NOT INSTALLED is kept?
<nexace_> what is a printer?
<Mindspider> Hey
<zeroedout> nexace_:uh oh, is wikipedia down? ;)
<NineTeen67Comet> Does anyone know if there is a Wacom room for Linux? I've got a pen & touch and want the touch portion shut off so my hand doesn't keep messing things up ..
<minibnz> nexace_ a printer is a thing that marks paper..
<Mandrew> lol
<Mindspider> Can somebody help me please? I updated from 10.10 to 11.04 and now .avi files hosted on divx websites won't play in the browser, media player or VLC.
<nexace_> oh one of those things, i didnt know people still used paper
<Flannel> swelter: "cat $(locate whatever) | less" or you could just "less $(locate whatever)"
<NineTeen67Comet> Mindspider: did you re-install the ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<minibnz> MindSpider look at gstreamer codecs
<NineTeen67Comet> and the libdvdcss2 stuff ..
<Mindspider> Nope. Is that needed for an upgrade?
<Mindspider> I assumed it would stay. I don't remember ever having to do it before.
<minibnz> it could have been turned off in the upgrade
<elssha> it's going to be my only comp for 2months
<minibnz> they live in the restricted group
<swelter> flannel: awesome, thanks a lot!  been trying all kinds of combinations to make that work
<NineTeen67Comet> Mindspider: since they aren't part of the normal package Ubuntu will often times disable the extras stuff; install the stock stuff and leave it to you to update the restricted stuff ..
<elssha> so i need it to last all day but still be able to enjoy working on when plugged it
<sudharsh> hey folks, I am trying to install centos guest on a ubuntu host using kvm. Problem is I don't have X installed on the host and starting the console seems to freeze up
<Mindspider> It says it's there and at the latest version
<elssha> and satisfy my need for looking good while doing it >_>
<minibnz> Mindspider look at your repo's with synaptic and turn them on..
<NineTeen67Comet> Anybody play with the Wacom stuff yet? I've got the wacom tablet tool; but it's not working .. the tablet works fine; just want to shut down the touch portion so only my pen tool works ..
<Mindspider> minibnz: I can't. If I go to settings, repositories is greyed out.
<Mandrew> NineTeen67Comet did you look at wacoms web site for linux rivers?
<elssha> is there a place where i can find out more about lubuntu ( i read the wiki)... want to know if i can install all the prorgrams I can in ubuntu (and if it has synaptic, etc)
<NineTeen67Comet> Mandrew: rodger that .. it's working fine; just need some fine tune stuff ..
<jamey12> I used scalpel, which filled my hard drive with files I cant see and now I have no disk space. can anyone help me figure this out? (related: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1421892&page=1)
<velofille> jkbrntot, nope it did not happen in previous versions. Only started with Natty. I am debating installing debian or an older ubuntu to take hardware out of the equation
<velofille> sorry for delay, i was cooking and eating dinner :)
<Mandrew> NineTeen67Comet ok
<elssha> jamey12 did you try ctrl+h ?
<minibnz> MindSpider is there a picture of a padlock on that window? you may have to click that and enter password
<NineTeen67Comet> Mandrew: I'll keep on Googlin' .. most of the time I'll figure it out .. just been messing with this one since 11.04 popped ..
<jamey12> elssha: what do you mean?
<thunder1212> hi
<velofille> wow, linux has gui things for undelete now ? neato
<pinkfox> how do i use the terminal as root? (not sure what that means) but i need to do something that requires root access.
<elssha> go into folder where it made the invisible files; hit ctrl key and h
<Jordan_U> !sudo | pinkfox
<ubottu> pinkfox: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Mindspider> Minibnz: Got it working. For some reason it didn't ask me for a password as usual and I assumed I'd already entered it.
<Mandrew> NineTeen67Comet hope you find some easy fix for it :)
<elssha> idk if it will work for that but it's how you can see hidden files in ubuntu
<minibnz> MindSpider sweet..
<pinkfox> thank you
<NineTeen67Comet> pinkfox: you can use sudo (just like you'd do with your normal terminal) .. sudo aptitude install gimp .. for instance .. If you need true su .. you might want to know what you are doing a little more .. you can really do some damage with su ..
<Jordan_U> jamey12: Files you can't see?
<Mindspider> minibnz: Now what do I do?
<velofille> jamey12, you need to find the files, they are probably in a hidden directory
<jamey12> jordan_u: i tried ctrl+h but cant find them
<velofille> ls -a will show hidden directories or files, but du will show the size of the directorues
<minibnz> MindSpider do you see the restricted repo's there unchecked?
<jkbrntot> elssha: ubuntu / linux is good at that. it uses only necessary CPU...  keeps things minimal...   you'll probably dual boot windows and ubuntu?  so you'll have an alternative if one OS goes down
<elssha> yes
<Airris> using 10.04 - metacity. The window manager seems to be ignoring all global shortcuts while in fullscreen mode. It didn't used to do this. The ability to minimize/alt+tab a fullscreen app is kinda useful, how can i fix things?
<elssha> but i still don't want to install lubuntu then find out it doesn't have what i need, format the partition and install ubuntu
<tobych> how can i add a user using a non-interactive command?
<tobych> with a password, i mean
<velofille> jamey12, you will probably need to be root to delete those also
<jamey12> you guye are the best
<jamey12> thank you SO MUCH
<elssha> i have to have this fixed and sorted and then I gotta transfer all the files etc before friday
<Mindspider> minibnz: I rechecked everything that was unchecked. None of them say "Restricted" in the name
<velofille> jamey12, did you find them?
<jamey12> velofille: finally yes, thank you so much
<jkbrntot> velofille: sounds delicious.  im gonna go eat now.. made me hungry...
<velofille> jkbrntot, it was actually - nachos complete with bacon, sour cream, cheese, etc
<velofille> jamey12, where did it put them ?
<elssha> i'll be happy with desktop cube (eyecandy wise), or at least a way that pressing ctrl+alt+-> cycles the desktops (vs stopping at last desktop and making me backtrack)
<jkbrntot> velofille: yeah trying another kernel or distro or version would narrow it down
<jamey12> im my home folder, the ls -a worked and i rm -r 'ed them
<velofille> sweetbix
<velofille> jkbrntot, its the whole ass of backing it all up and reinstalling - im so lazy :)
<velofille> mind you, not going to use encrypted folders next time, that will be a bonus to loose
<lawltoad> i just ran an update and grub now segfalts!!!!!
<pinkfox> how do i install a .tar.bz2 package?
<jkbrntot> velofille: yeah...  install on another partition (still need to backup)?  try liveCD?  liveUSB?
<velofille> why i chose to opt for 'yes' i dont know. but i couldnt use half my files because the filename was too lo
<velofille> long
<velofille> i have 2 hdds in my laptop, both 620gb or so
<velofille> maybe 640gb? bucketloads anyway
<velofille> i can squish it into one hdd though just, so ill rsync it all to sdb
<Jordan_U> !details | lawltoad
<ubottu> lawltoad: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jkbrntot> velofille: choose yes?  you mean the upgrade?   also doing a clean install (of 11.04) fixes some of the bugs.     lucky you have lots of hdd space on hand
<Joseto> Hello, can someone help me with JACK control?
<lawltoad> Jordan_U, ubottu , sorry I'm running 10.10 and i recently ran update manager after maybe a month... one of the updates is for grub2... during it it said that grub2 failed and in the details tab it segfaulted .... runnin ggrub-install /dev/sda (my only hd) segfaults.  under dmesg i get this line: grub-probe[22571]: segfault at 0 ip 0022c498 sp bfc8471c error 4 in libc-2.12.1.so. googleing has not turned up anything for me
<velofille> jkbrntot, on the 2nd install of kubuntu i opted 'yes' for encrypted home dirs, but ended up not being able to use some of my files due to long filenames
<velofille> jkbrntot, 256chars is the limit, but if you have 36 chars and encrypt it, it makes it a whole lot longer, so reduces file name char limit
<velofille> i had ebooks i was unable to copy onto the encrypted homedir :/
<Jordan_U> lawltoad: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo grub-install --debug /dev/sda" and the full output of "dmesg"?
<dijonyummy123> any linux tool that can mount a dmg file
<jkbrntot> elssha: on regular 10.04 if you enable effects, you can use the SUPER (windows) key and tab to flip through your open programs
<jkbrntot> velofille: ah complexities... good to know, tnx for sharing
<velofille> dijonyummy123, mount will mount it - use -o loop
<Joseto> How is it that you erase the fire?
<velofille> dijonyummy123, actually i may be wrong on that, but it should work
<elssha> my big thing is to flip desktops, not programs, and one of the things that killed 11.04 for me was that with the wall, once you went to the far left you had to jump back vs just going left once more to be on the far right
<jkbrntot> elssha: ah you mean workspaces...
<velofille> dijonyummy123, :~$ mount -t hfs -o loop myImage.dmg /macdisk
<Reign_> Among the various problems of my Ubuntu, I am having memory/running issues with Celestia. Its a decent hard drive with 3 gig ram. And Ubuntu. It doesn't run right by itself. How do I check comp speed and such?
<elssha> yup
<Jordan_U> velofille: dijonyummy123: It would be -t hfsplus, and -t is rarely usefull as if it's going to work at all the filesystem will most likely be able to be detected automatically.
<elssha> reign system monitor
<velofille> Jordan_U, im old school, i still use ps -aux  :P
<Reign_> elssha: looking at it, don't understand it yet
<elssha> it has tabs up top
<velofille> speaking of old school, does anyone still remember isapnp ?
<Reign_> elssha: 100% memory usage. Uhm, very confused
<elssha> what do you want to knwo?
<elssha> know*
<Reign_> elssha: how does a Ubuntu program require that much? it doesn't look that fancy.
<dijonyummy123> thanks!
<lawltoad> Jordan_U, sorry i havn't pastedbined you, but the --dubug revealed that /usr/sbin/grub-probe -v --device-map=/boot/grub/device.map --target=drive --device /dev/sda segfaults    the device.map file does not exisit
<elssha> one tab will tell you your system stats (how much ram, processor speed, etc), another will show you current usage, another will list running programs etc
<elssha> what exactly are you running?
<elssha> ubuntu version, programs, etc
<elssha> and what's your processor
<Reign_> elssha: its showing maxed CPU to 98%. Its weird. Celestia, a Ubuntu free solar system program
<Reign_> elssha: Ubuntu 11.04 (natty)
<elssha> but what IS your cpu
<Reign_> saying my memory, presumably ram, is 2.8 Gigs amd 550.9 gig hd space
<Reign_> elssha: specify, I'm tired and that's not computing
<theos> hi! i need some help :) when i play youtube videos, then my downloaded audio doesnt sound. and when i play my downloaded songs, then youtube doesnt have sound. halp!
<Reign_> theos: one program at a time, it helps
<elssha> and what are you doing on it? at this moment that is
<Reign_> Celestia
<Reign_> and system monitor
<Reign_> I'm running two computers
<elssha> watching something on youtube, did you install compiz, etc
<theos> Reign_, :) yeah. but it used to play both before
<Reign_> than ignore me
<lawltoad> Jordan_U, grub-mkdevicemap is the culprit!
<Joseto> Can anyone here help me with JACK Contorl?
<Joseto> control*
<elssha> theos; what distro
<Jordan_U> lawltoad: Are you not able to use pastebin for some reason?
<theos> elssha, lucid
<elssha> reign; go back to 10.04... IMHO it's a far more efficient UI than 11.04... and unity annoys me >_>
<Reign_> Ubuntu comp is running Celestia (a free Ubuntu download available through Ubuntu) and System Monitor
<theos> also audacity doesnt play sound :/
<theos> can i put the blame of opencl driver? :D
<Reign_> if I can't know how to fix it, can someone tell me how to delete programs. Its frustrating to have a program I can't use.l
<hamnegga> R U running pulseaudio theos?
<theos> hamnegga, yes. pulse and alsa arch
<hamnegga> that would B my guess on the issue, because pulse sucks ass.
<theos> alsa sucks double ass
<hamnegga> see if your pulseaudio is running as a startup service
<Jordan_U> !language | theos
<ubottu> theos: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<theos> alright ubottu!
<hamnegga> you can check under system  > preferences > startup applications, or you can just write "sudo update-rc.d pulseaudio defaults"
<Jordan_U> hamnegga: Please watch your language as well.
<theos> update-rc.d: warning: pulseaudio stop runlevel arguments (0 1 6) do not match LSB Default-Stop values (1). System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/pulseaudio already exist.
<Reign_> figured it out. thanks for the input, Elssha. Wish I could have gotten the software to work.
<lawltoad> Jordan_U, sorry, the --debug option wasn't in the man page... i solved it, though running grub-mkdevicemap --no-floppy segfaults too, it did produce the file, so grub-install worked now
<lawltoad> Jordan_U, thanks for your help.... its an odd problem
<hamnegga> anyone know how to get a decent video player plugin to work in firefox and gnome amd64?
<velofille> mplayer
<hamnegga> vlc can't be run as root, so I'm all set with it.  I have no mplayerplug-in package either
<velofille> why would you need to run videos as root ?
<Jordan_U> lawltoad: You're welcome. Not having a device.map should not cause a segfault. Try upgrading to grub 1.99 (from Ubuntu 11.04) and if you can reproduce the problem (by getting a segfault from grub-mkdevicemap or from grub-install after deleting /boot/grub/device.map) please file a bug report.
<hamnegga> in order to get mplayerplug-in to work, I need to recompile mplayer from scratch and it's almost impossible with a backdated Lucid - hence why I hate running old distros when Backtrack decides to build off a *hitty base.
<velofille> ouch
<hamnegga> can't get any plugin to work on firefox with backtrack 5
<velofille> upgrade not an option?
<Jordan_U> !backtrack | hamnegga
<ubottu> hamnegga: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<hamnegga> no, not really.  I tried building my own pentesting distro with squeeze / linux mint debian and didn't get as far as I wanted
<Airris> using 10.04 - metacity. The window manager seems to be ignoring all global shortcuts while in fullscreen mode. It didn't used to do this. The ability to minimize/alt+tab a fullscreen app is kinda useful, how can i fix things?
<theos> hmm pulseaudio seems to be working fine :/
<Jordan_U> hamnegga: And replacing a single letter in a swear word doesn't make it apropriate for this channel. Please don't do it again.
<hamnegga> the trade-off between apps. is just about even, so I'm just trying to stick with backtrack 5
<hamnegga> okay
<hamnegga> I'm using Lucid, so don't worry about any distro derivative stuff
<hamnegga> same difference
<hamnegga> LTS baby, and BT channel isn't active enough for quick help
<Jordan_U> hamnegga: This channel does not support Backtrack. Period.
<midoski> I need some stupid linux help
<hamnegga> whatever
<theos> hi
<midoski> 'allo
<midoski> I have two users in the same group
<chouchou> Hello, pls how do I add additional port to my localhost?
<theos> hi! i need some help :) when i play youtube videos, then my downloaded audio doesnt sound. and when i play my downloaded songs, then youtube doesnt have sound. halp!
<hamnegga> what's your issue.  I can still help folks I believe Jordan_U
<midoski> I have User A and user B
<rypervenche> !enter | midoski
<ubottu> midoski: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<midoski> ubottu: it gets kinda lengthy sorry
<ubottu> midoski: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<theos> :D
<midoski> :(
<hamnegga> !mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<midoski> rypervenche: sorry
<hamnegga> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<midoski> rypervenche: didnt realize it was so busy till is tarted typing
<Jordan_U> hamnegga: I didn't say that you couldn't help people here. Just don't try to ask for support for problems you're having with Backtrack.
<velofille> chouchou, you can't add more ports, an applicataion opens a port. You can add an extra IP if its externally connected
<hamnegga> I'm not I'm running my Lucid partition right now
<velofille> chouchou, (ie if it was a server)
<midoski> I have User A and user B sharing a group (www-data), I set the permissions on a file in User A's /home/ to rwxrwx--x, and User B does not have permission to run it for some reason
<chouchou> velofille, thanks, but it's like i have localhost here, and normally it's called via port 80,
<midoski> I'm sure this is a misunderstanding on my part
<velofille> chouchou, what are you doing ?
<velofille> apache ?
<hamnegga> midoski did you make it executable "chmod +x"?
<chouchou> but the same port is shared with shared with other application i.e my adls rounter web interface, I want to add additional distinct port which i can use to configure my dyndns account
<midoski> hamnegga: yes, but I can't even touch it
<midoski> ie, su [userB]
<midoski> $ touch [file]
<midoski> permission denied
<velofille> chouchou, sorry you cant do that, one application per port
<chouchou> ok
<hamnegga> try to cp it
<midoski> it's treating User B like it's an other instead of a group
<velofille> chouchou, apache can do proxying through to other applucations though (see mod_proxu_
<velofille> chouchou, usually thats used for things like tomcat or similar
<chouchou> ok,
<midoski> hamnegga: "couldn't open file for reading" ugh
<velofille> midoski, chmod +r ?
<coolpyrofreak> midoski: Try as root
<hamnegga> what's the address?  Is it public?
<coolpyrofreak> midoski: or sudo
<midoski> coolpyrofreak: exactly what im trying not to do
<leagris> Hello, I Tryed a switch back from debian testing to natty. Oups, it wiped my partition after a failed attempt at installing buntu over the existing debian. It failed to delete system files and when I tryed option reinstalling ubuntu over ubuntu (partial install) it wiped the partition where resided home. Oups! Nonetheless I could not work with Unity as it hides too many thiings and is incompatible with compiz enhanced zoom. Still on the classic desktop. I'd
<leagris> like to have a say as a visually impaired strongly relying on compiz ezoom and all the <super>+<wheel> to control zoom. Unity steal the <super> modifier and I feel it backward. How can I have a say on the next Ubuntu release about that issue?
<chouchou> velofille, so what do I do ?
<hamnegga> R u trying to access the file via user B from another workstation, or what?
<velofille> chouchou, what is the other application using poirt 80?
<coolpyrofreak> midoski: Why?  You're getting permission errors, which can be avoided with sudo.  Alternatively, you can su and run chown
<Hanzo> uyudum
<midoski> coolpyrofreak: because im trying to get really specific permissions set up
<Hanzo> kac saat uyumuşum
<chouchou> my adsl router web interface
<midoski> and falling on my face
<midoski> coolpyrofreak: my issue is specific to group permissions
<midoski> not running the file
<midoski> if that makes sense
<velofille> chouchou, oh dear, then its not going to work. reconfigure your adsl router to run its web interface on another port ? thats usually do-able
<Hanzo> 2 saat uyku
<Hanzo> vay be
<Hanzo> o kadar az uyudum mu
<chouchou> ok
<pishguy> hi all. who can help mefor this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10959496#post10959496
<hamnegga> yeah, I have a script that simply does "chown -Rv www-data:www-data <filename>" and then restarts the apache server
<R1cochet> what can i use to compress a bunch of image files? im looking for highest compression
<hamnegga> I was having problems with my hosted files, until I also had to make them executable also
<Jordan_U> !tr | Hanzo
<ubottu> Hanzo: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<hamnegga> what is the output of the said file with a ls -l
<midoski> hamnegga: I have a lighttpd server that executes a script of a fastcgi server isn't found
<midoski> but it runs the script as www-data
<hamnegga> yeah, but I chown and chmod the file with sudo
<hamnegga> does it say www-data:www-data under ls -l?
<midoski> no because it belongs to a different user, and I'm trying to figure out why my group permissions aren't doing the job
<midoski> i don't WANT www-data to chown it, I want user A to keep owningi t and allow user B to access it thanks to grouping + permissions
<Hanzo> tamam
<midoski> but for some reason it's being treated as other and not group
<midoski> even though id userA and id userB show them as sharing that group
<hamnegga> well it depends on whether your trying to access the file directly or through a web app
<chouchou> how do I restart apache server again in ubuntu?
<hamnegga> I'm not that up on web apps n' stuff, I just know you need those permissions for a webrowser to get them
<midoski> hamnegga: really not the problem here :(
<hamnegga> /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Jordan_U> chouchou: sudo service apache2 restart
<chouchou> thanks
<hamnegga> either works
<velofille> hamnegga, better to use the latter since its going to be the new cool way :D
<hamnegga> yeah, that's all we need, to be more like microsoft and hide what we are really doing.
<bullgard4> What  GNOME  programs use the environmant variable LANGUAGE for what purpose? (In contrast to LANG.)
<midoski> :( nobody useful around
<midoski> i'll be back later
<pishguy> who can help mefor this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10959496#post10959496
<Corey> pishguy: I'd probably try it with sudo instead of gksudo.
<Jonnn_> Can anyone help me fix my grub boot error?
<Airris> using 10.04 - metacity. The window manager seems to be ignoring all global shortcuts while in fullscreen mode. It didn't used to do this. The ability to minimize/alt+tab a fullscreen app is kinda useful, how can i fix things?
<crystal1> i
<bullgard4> Airris: Please explain your problem more clearly.
<histo> !ask Jonnn_
<histo> !ask | Jonnn_
<ubottu> Jonnn_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Airris> bullgard4 : alt+tab/alt+F9/alt+click/etc don't work anymore for any fullscreen app. I distinctly remember on this same OS, same system, being able to do that
<ssdfosd> child actress Shirley Temple dies at the age of 83
<Airris> Not sure what happened but something must have broke or a setting i don't know about got changed, but it looks like none of the global hotkeys are being trapped by the window manager anymore
<babu__> how to run a .exe in wine..
<Jonnn_> I boot my dual boot (windows 7, ubuntu 10.10) and get "error: unknown filesystem."  I want to uninstall my ubuntu partition completely but I cant boot into ubuntu or windows to do that.  Is there any way to fix my grub loader or switch back to the windows one?  I've looked online and nothing has worked
<babu__> it shows executable is blocked
<hamnegga> what file backs-up gnome panels?
<hamnegga> anyone, anyone?
<soreau> Airris: If the fullscreen app in question grabs the input, no window manager or any other process can do anything with it
<hamnegga> fixmbr with a windows 98 cd
<hamnegga> :)
<Jonnn_> I tried it with my windows 7 but I dont have a windows 98 cd
<crystal1> to john > re install 'grub'
<Airris> soreau: that doesn't explain how it used to work before on the same software (both for the OS and the windowed app)
<pumafyre> anyone have experience using Dragon Naturally Speaking in Wine?
<Corey> ssargennto: Cite?
<Airris> (err, the fullscreen app)
<bullgard4> Airris: Alt+Tab normally works all right on a full-screen application in GNOME. So your GNOME is misconfured and needs repair. May be you should use gconf-editor for that in the metacity subnode.
<hamnegga> try using ms-sy
<hamnegga> ms-sys
<bullgard4> misconfigured
<pumafyre> like this tigerswan
<soreau> Airris: Could be that you're misremembering or there was some fluke
<Starminn> I am following the instructions here: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/02/covergloobus-1-6-wow-lives-up-to-its-name/ but the PPA seems to be bad, so I am trying to make it from the tar file; however I receive this error: "configure: error: cannot run /bin/bash ./config.sub" *** Ubuntu 10.10, 32-bit. Any assistance is appreciated.
<Airris> bullgard4, there anyway to restore gnome to defaults or something? I don't think i have many special settings at that level that would need to be preserved
<forced> hey is it still possible to upgrade ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10 or anything?
<hamnegga> Jonn_ windows 7 cd, restore bootup option, usually works, I forget the details but you need to go to console and type ntldr options etc.  I think it's nt60 or something
<pumafyre> does anyone know if there's a forum for using Wine?
<bullgard4> Airris: Yes. Let me search for you.
<forced> I am getting 404 erros while trying to install update manager core
<hamnegga> look it up
<Jonnn_> I did the boot repair option and it said nothing is wrong with it
<crystal1> who tested lubuntu ? My left handed mouse crash. Only the "right hand" mode work for me..
<pinkfox> is it possible to DOWNGRADE from 11.04 to a previous version of ubuntu?
<Airris> pumafyre, there is, but i'll warn you they're typically not all that helpful
<Corey> pinkfox: Not any supported way, no.
<hamnegga> did you run gparted and see if the right partition is flagged boot/active
<Airris> pumafyre, http://forum.winehq.org/
<Jonnn_> Which one should be active?
<pumafyre> ha I know I just got kicked out of their room, Airris
<pumafyre> thank you Airris
<Airris> np
<Starminn> !wine > pumafyre (I agree with Airris though)
<ubottu> pumafyre, please see my private message
<Jonnn_> I have my windows one set active now, but it was my ubuntu partition before
<hamnegga> the one your trying to boot obviously, which is where you probably overwrote your mbr with grub
<bullgard4> Airris: Try '~$ gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel' und danach: '~$ pkill gnome-panel'.
<Guest67451> Should I install gentoo?
<hamnegga> that's why I always put grub on the native linux partition and then mark that as active instead of overwriting /dev/sda1
<Guest67451> And does $apt-get install gentoo count?
<bullgard4> Airris: Try '~$ gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel'  followed by: '~$ pkill gnome-panel'.
<Starminn> !upgrade | forced
<ubottu> forced: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Jonnn_> I dont know where I put grub, i just did the default install
<Airris> :D thanks bullgard4 (i was about to ask "is that german in the middle?" )
<pishguy> corey: sudo can't getting password from gui
<hamnegga> that's your problem Jonn_ you should learn what your doing and you'll soon understand what to do.
<BuenGenio> hello
<BuenGenio> Apache2 on my 11.04 server doesn't restart properly
<Corey> pishguy: No, but you can invoke the entire script via sudo.
<bullgard4> What  GNOME  programs use the environmant variable LANGUAGE for what purpose? (In contrast to LANG.)
<peterhil`> Hi! Where is the Chromium browser prefs file located?
<BuenGenio> after service apache2 restart - it just hangs saying ... waiting ...........................
<Corey> bullgard4: How does it restart then?
<BuenGenio> but never restarts
<crystal1> hello
<hamnegga> what partition do you have windows on, and what partition do you have linux on?  restore mbr to your windows parition by setting that partition active and running the windows cmd repair tool and /fixmbr
<BuenGenio> additionally apache2 can only be killed with -S KILL
<Corey> BuenGenio: What does the log say when you're doing that?
<pishguy> Corey: how to ?
<bullgard4> Airris: What is "it"?
<BuenGenio> Corey, error.log or which one?
<Corey> BuenGenio: Either or.
<Corey> BuenGenio: daemon.log may also be of use.
<Airris> bullgard4, That was corey asking, and i think he meant what restarts gnome after those two commands
<Jonnn_> My Windows partition is active, so now I run startup repair and then do /fixmbr in command prompt?
<bullgard4> Corey: After this operation you can restart GNOME in the usual way. For example: sudo service gem stop && sudo service gdm restart.
<bullgard4> Corey: After this operation you can restart GNOME in the usual way. For example: sudo service gdm stop && sudo service gdm restart.
<BuenGenio> Corey, [Mon Jun 20 11:23:36 2011] [warn] child process 26322 still did not exit, sending a SIGTERM
<BuenGenio> [Mon Jun 20 11:23:43 2011] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
<hamnegga> Jonn_  google using bootrec.exe via the windows 7 installation disc
<Corey> bullgard4: ?
<BuenGenio> Corey, and now still sits there saying waiting.................
<bullgard4> Corey: ?
<Corey> BuenGenio: So it is actually dying.  Interesting.
<BuenGenio> but doesn't come back up
<Corey> bullgard4: I didn't have a question, so why are you telling me this? :)
<bullgard4> Corey: I made a mistake.
<Corey> BuenGenio: You running a stock config?
<bullgard4> Airris: After this operation you can restart GNOME in the usual way. For example: sudo service gdm stop && sudo service gdm restart.
<Starminn> I am following the instructions here: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/02/covergloobus-1-6-wow-lives-up-to-its-name/ but the PPA seems to be bad, so I am trying to make it from the tar file; however I receive this error: "configure: error: cannot run /bin/bash ./config.sub" *** Ubuntu 10.10, 32-bit. Any assistance is appreciated.
<BuenGenio>  Corey, ok now it actually dropped me back to shell
<BuenGenio> (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<BuenGenio> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<BuenGenio> Unable to open logs
<BuenGenio> that's it
<BuenGenio> Corey:  ps aux | grep apache
<vorbis5> hey guys, which vim is preferable: vim, vim-gnome, vim-gtk or vim-nox?
<BuenGenio> root     22413  0.0  0.6  56344 13536 ?        Ss   10:12   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
<BuenGenio> but I can only kill that process via SIGKILL
<hamnegga> nano is my preference
<vorbis5> ha
<hamnegga> started to learn vim with vim, but didn't really see the point
<vorbis5> alright
<hamnegga> if your gonna program, wouldn't you just learn it's own language's respective shell anyways?
<pumafyre> thank you Starminn
<Airris> bullgard4, didn't work. although i'm just going to restore gnome as a whole to defaults. see what that does.
<Jonnn_> hamnegga  When I try fixmbr it says it is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable or batch file.  Any idea what that means?
<bullgard4> What  GNOME  programs use the environmant variable LANGUAGE for what purpose? (In contrast to LANG.)
<forced> so is ubuntu 9.04 EOL? no more repos?
<bullgard4> forced: more or less: Yes.
<forced> darn well thanks :)
<forced> il just have to migrate that stupid server lol
<santak> i am compiling a c program on my windows drive using gcc program.c and it produces a.out executable and on executing it by writing ./a.out in terminal it shows ./a.out: permission denied
<santak> please help
<hamnegga> chmod +x a.out
<hamnegga> then ./a.out
<santak> i tried chmod even with sudo su  but it's not working
<hamnegga> really
<hamnegga> that's strange
<hamnegga> did you try using chown -Rv <username>:<username> <filename>
<santak> yeah i come across an article saying about that in ubuntu 11.04 the ntfs drives are being mounted in noexec mode can anyone suggest a way to modify it
<MrEgg964> Hey all - I have 2 NICs on a single computer. How do I know which one Skype is using and, additionally, how do I force Skype to use a particular NIC?
<hamnegga> edit your mtab or fstab and see if they are getting the rw or just r
<hamnegga> umount and then mount it to a new folder
<wildbat> santak: remount it or cp to you home dir
<hamnegga> mine work fine and here's what they look like in /etc/mtab:
<hamnegga> /dev/sda1 /media/Blackcomb-Vienna fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions 0 0
<hamnegga> /dev/sdb1 /media/Blackcomb-Vienna_ fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions 0 0
<mairt> Hiii
<mairt> SOS
<mairt> EMERGENCY HERE
<mairt> GConf error: Failed to contact configuration server; the most common cause is a missing or misconfigured D-Bus session bus daemon. See http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: GetIOR failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus))
<velofille> ps aux |grep gconf
<mairt> hii
<velofille>  ?
<mairt> velofille: cant open terminal
<mairt> panel isnt there
<hamnegga> ctl+alt+F1
<velofille> bet me too that hamnegga :)
<hamnegga> F1-F6
<mairt> alt+f2 isnt working
<velofille> what hamnegga says
<velofille> is this on natty ? 11.04 ?
<hamnegga> I don't know why, but my xserver dies when I use ctl+alt+F1 and then try to come back via F7
<hamnegga> not worried about it though
<velofille> mairt, start a dbus session bus or use dbus-launch
<hamnegga> yeah, I would do /etc/init.d/dbus restart, which is what I had to do a lot using KDE 3.5
<eycel> anyone help me?
<velofille> start a dbus session bus or use dbus-launch
<mairt> mairt how do i do that
<velofille> eycel, if you ask
<mairt> and when i type your command of ps aux it shows something
<eycel>  Im running the latest build of solaris, Im attempting to install flash for firefox but Im stuck at getting root acess, I cant edit the sudoers file either
<velofille> mairt, what hamnegga said '/etc/init.d/dbus restart'
<Mod-R-Focker> im a noobe .. that said .. apache2 question my www folder is in /var/www  and  i cannot add to that folder becouse im not root .. how can i change that folders permissions ??
<velofille> some say logging out and loggoing back in fixed that
<SADsd> hi dudes.. i have a big problem.. i used a theme as a user ( Lam ) in my ubuntu 9.10 and it was corrupted and now i can't login
<mairt> velofille: loggin out didnt fix it
<mairt> should i type /etc/init.d/dbus restart in terminal?
<SADsd> in the login screen it doesn't login and just show me the login screen all the time
<velofille> yes
<hamnegga> chown -Rv <username>:<username> <directory or filename>  for apache2:  chown -Rv www-data:www-data /var/www/*
<velofille> SADsd, whats the erroor message?
<SADsd> what can i do to remove the settings ? to put another theme in the user.. I am from root
<Mod-R-Focker> thanks
<hamnegga> then restart your apache2 server
<velofille> SADsd, try using lowercase lam ? or go to console and remove/re-add it
<bullgard4> What  GNOME  programs use the environmant variable LANGUAGE for what purpose? (In contrast to LANG.)
<SADsd> no error message. I am just trying to login and it stucks , and blinks , and show me the login screen
<smftre> What is the best mail server to configure for ubuntu 10.04 LTS ?
<hamnegga> SADsd, type startx and tell us what it says
<velofille> smftre, postfix
<SADsd> velofille, what shoud i do ?
<SADsd> i am logged in now with root
<velofille> smftre, its good for smaller or even medium sites, also easy to setup
<SADsd> only with a user that doesn't use the settings of my user i can login
<velofille> SADsd, grep -i Lam /etc/passwd
<smftre> velofille, thanks, is it easy to migrate all mail from one server to another running postfix?
<hamnegga> probably compiz messed it up SADsd.  Delete it's config files
<velofille> SADsd, that will show if the user still exists
<SADsd> i don't have compiz in my user
<SADsd> enabled*
<velofille> smftre, usually yes, just a matter of putting it on the right place
<Mod-R-Focker> hamnegga: is it my user name fist and and then root?
<smftre> so can basically just copy the "mail" folder over to the other server, as long as the same email addresses are added there too?
<hamnegga> if it's for apache2 then just use www-data for both
<SADsd> Lam:x:1000:1000:Lam,,,:/home/Lam:/bin/bash
<hamnegga> if you plan on accessing the files on the server
<velofille> SADsd, you can go into the home directory and reomve any config files  , cd /home/username and rm .compiz .gtk* etc or any other configs
<hamnegga> I'm not an expert on permissions, but I usually use the same username for both
<hamnegga> :)
<SADsd> all the config files.. Which of them ?
<velofille> SADsd, .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd
<hamnegga> r u sure it's not a driver issue SADsd
<velofille> SADsd, all of those files are fine to remove usually
<hamnegga> probably not if you can login with another user
<velofille> SADsd, it just resets the desktop settings
<Hanzo> selamlar herkese günaydin
<SADsd> yes it is not a driver issue
<hamnegga> yeah, you can probably just delete everything, but your gonna loose your panels, etc
<SADsd> just happened when i changed the theme
<SADsd> ok so i delete this ? .gtkrc-2.0 ?
<velofille> ahhnow hes probably in tyes
<velofille> oops
<velofille> yes, thats fine to delete
<Hanzo> ooooo deva da burdaymıs
<SADsd> what will i loose ?
<Hanzo> hocam ozledım senle konusmayı yahu )))
<SADsd> if i delete the folders ?
<velofille> nothing much, just gnome settings
<Hanzo> oooo bu bizi unutmus
<velofille> themes, some saved setups and layouts (ie things in panels or similar)
<hamnegga> yeah, I lose mine every time I update, because I hate using "Desktop" as a directory.  Anyone know how I can permanently use /root/ as my home directory even after upgrades?
<velofille> alternatively you can look through them and find the file with the theme set
<velofille> remove that
<Lasers> Anybody here used netatalk to communicate between Mac & Linux? I'm trying to set it up. I don't know where I went wrong with. :)
<SADsd> ok thanks..i will login again..
<Hanzo> simdi ayip ettin abi nasil unutursun
<eycel> can some one help me get root access in solaris?
<apb> "Ubuntu Software Center" won't show a list of installed software; I just see a spinning wheel. Is there a cache I can delete or a way of manually updating an index?
<hamnegga> I typically edit nautilus desktop with gconf-editor, but then I end up having to do it again after an upgrade, and then I lose all my panel configs which is wicked annoying
<Mod-R-Focker> hamnegga: sweet thank man it worked .. the first command
<hamnegga> nice
<Hanzo> Adim hüseyin devastator la önceden tanisiyordukta unutmus
<smftre> How different is Exim from Postfix? As I will need to move mail from one server running Exim to another one running Postfix!?
<hamnegga> velofille, do you know which file I can backup for my gnome panels?
<Lasers> hamnegga: ~/.gnome or ~/.gnome2 -- There should be gnome-panel directory.
<Hanzo> abi senin kafa 1001 olduysa biz napalim
<velofille> nope, but i expect it will be one of the .gtk* .gconf* or .gnome* dirs
<velofille> they seem to have split it up now, unlike kde which uses just the one dir
<Untrustworthy> hey, I realize that karmic is probably not supported any longer, but maybe someone could give me a quick answer for something... I'm running an old live CD of karmic just to obtain some files off of a harddrive with a corrupt OS. But I think it's giving me a false positive, since it's telling me that my HD has "many bad sectors".. is this something that version of ubuntu has been known to do in the past?
<james296> has anyone here noticed the desktop icons appear under the unity launcher when upgrading to nautilus-elementary?
<james296> I get that, is there any way to fix this issue?
<velofille> Untrustworthy, its probably on its way out
<koshieFinalReliz> Hi, I'm trying to chroot on CentOS 5.6 with a recovery mod of Ubuntu 10.04, the both are in 64 bits, I'm doing that : http://pastebin.com/G83eV1Um
<koshieFinalReliz> An idea ?
<velofille> Untrustworthy, thats not really distro related, backup immediately
<koshieFinalReliz> It don't work
<Untrustworthy> yeah, I'm in the middle of doing that
<Lasers> Untrustworthy: The older version detected bad sectors. The newer version are going to say the same thing.
<Untrustworthy> yikes, all right
<james296> anyone?
<hamnegga> /root/.gnome2/panel2.d/ will backup everything on my panels u think?
<velofille> koshieFinalReliz, i would try booting the cd in recovery mode or edit the grub conf
<Untrustworthy> well, thanks for the input
<hamnegga> anyone know of any good games for linux that are pretty good graphics?
<koshieFinalReliz> velofille, it's a dedicated server… :-
<koshieFinalReliz> :-(
<apb> smftre: exim and postfix server configuration is completely different
<Hanzo> dogrudur
<koshieFinalReliz> velofille, and I need to edit a file in /etc.
<Untrustworthy> Hamnegga, cube 2
<velofille> koshieFinalReliz, when the cd gives you the boot menu, press e to edit, then edit the grub config, change the root= to the right place
<koshieFinalReliz> velofille, read me :)
<Hanzo> iyi , sen neler yapiyorsun
<james296> can anyone plz help me out with what I asked?
<velofille> koshieFinalReliz, bugger :)
<koshieFinalReliz> velofille, oh okay :D
<koshieFinalReliz> you or me ? ;)
<velofille> koshieFinalReliz, what are you trying to do exactly
<koshieFinalReliz> velofille, chroot
<koshieFinalReliz> for edit a file in /etc.
<velofille> you did chroot into /media/system , yoiu just had no shell to run once there
<james296> PLZ someone help me
<velofille> is there /media/system/bin/bash ?
<velofille> can you put one there even if its a binary ?
<K1ng> anyone from thailand?
<hamnegga> all u guys can save all this hassle by simply making your user uid set to equal root uid=-0
<hamnegga> uid=0
<velofille> james296, not sure what you asked
<koshieFinalReliz> velofille, Give me a seconde
<velofille> hamnegga, hey thats nasty
<hamnegga> I always use root, never have these permissions problems :)
<james296> I asked if its possible to prevent the desktop icons from going under the unity bar instead of next to it
<james296> when you click auto arrange
<Hanzo> simdi kurabilirsin
<koshieFinalReliz> velofille, I don't have /bin… In /media/system I've /proc, /grub, /dev, and lost+found/
<velofille> i once jokingly told a friend to /exec rm -rf /* when he irc'd as root
<hamnegga> yeah, I'd like to see anyone pwn my system if it's unsafe, I have multiple services open and I'm NAT so, if they're they're then own the vulns please
<velofille> koshieFinalReliz, do you have bin on another partition? that needs to be there to work
<Hanzo> super
<velofille> Popsicle_, dont spam me
<Hanzo> yes
<koshieFinalReliz> velofille, I have no more… It's very odd right ?
<velofille> hamnegga, anyway, he had windows mounted and lost everything
<james296> did you get what I asked?
<koshieFinalReliz> Popsicle_ spam me in PM.
<hamnegga> what's the matter with the windows partition
<velofille> james296, yep, hang on, getting mega spammed by Popsicle_ , just had to put him on ignore
<velofille> you too koshieFinalReliz ?
<koshieFinalReliz> Anyone can ban him from internet :} ?!
<koshieFinalReliz> velofille, Yes.
<hamnegga> use ntfs-3g and force mount it, I'm sure everything is still there
<velofille> somebody want to ban Popsicle_ ?
<james296> yes he spammed me
<james296> too
<james296> called me the N word meanwhile Im white...
<velofille> by ban i mean kick in the jewels
<koshieFinalReliz> We call op ?
<avernos> i am playing with ssh -X and there is something i dont understand. when i call gnome-session, it overlaps my current local gnome session, i can see both local apps and remote apps, is this normal?
<hamnegga> I'll do one better than ban? ;)
<velofille> james296, sorry, notsure how to do what you are asking, right click on desk top and line up icons fix it ?
<koshieFinalReliz> velofille, I coming back
<koshieFinalReliz> +'m
<hamnegga> yeah, open it on a different port
<velofille> ok where were we koshieFinalReliz , mounting a /bin dir ?
<james296> no it doesnt, thats what Im saying
<james296> which is why I want to know how to correct that issue
<velofille> james296, not sure, i got sick of unity :/
<koshieFinalReliz> velofille, how ?
<james296> Im doing my best to get used to it lol
<koshieFinalReliz> When I do a chroot I've never a problem, first time… (sorry for my english)
<velofille> koshieFinalReliz, where is your /bin dir ? is it normally mounted ?
<koshieFinalReliz> I don't think so.
<hamnegga> yeah, velofille, how is unity to gnome or kde?
<james296> Inity sucks
<hamnegga> haven't tried it yhet
<james296> Unity*
<th^^> unity <3
<velofille> koshieFinalReliz, check the etc/fstab to see if and where its normally mounted if it is. If its not there then you need to reinstall
<velofille> koshieFinalReliz, how did it get so broken in the first place? hacked?
<james296> has anyone here noticed in Kubuntu Amarok playlist is like a dark blue instead of the standard blue?
<james296> or is it purplish? I forget
<velofille> dont use it sorry :)
<james296> and if so, how can that be fixed because I enjoy using KDE as well
<velofille> how did i end up spending my evebning doing for free what i get paid to do during the day?
<apb> solved my problem with broken Ubuntu Softwre Center: http_proxy environment variable was wrong
<velofille> yeah that helps when you have a proxy :)
<chouchou> Hello, pls can someone check on 41.218.202.140:8031 ?
<chouchou> via http
<velofille> connection refused chouchou
<velofille> did you allow ports to go through on the adsl router ?
<kalkin> hi
<kalkin> hi
<velofille> hi
<chouchou> euh...
<chouchou> I think it's set by default
<kalkin> i updated my ubuntu 64bit server from 10.10 to 11.4
<chouchou> iet me quickly check
<bullgard4> What  GNOME  programs use the environmant variable LANGUAGE for what purpose? (In contrast to LANG.)
<velofille> chouchou, most adsl routers deny by default
<hamnegga> nope
<chouchou> I am using smartax 886
<kalkin> now it doesn't boot, i have some strange setup with /boot on /dev/md1 and root on /dev/md2
<velofille> bullgard4, might want to ask in a gnome chanel, i have seen some but dont recall what they were
<hamnegga> chouchou:  check this http://mcurran-exploit.dyndns.org
<kalkin> i tried chrooting and doing update-grub but it doen't help
<hamnegga> urs ain't working
<hamnegga> r u static and have port forwarding set on your router (i.e. dmz or nat?)
<bullgard4> velofille: I have done so. Thank you.
<velofille> kalkin, md* is a raid
<velofille> kalkin, = koshieFinalReliz ?
<chouchou> Hamlin, is it from your local pc?
<kalkin> velofille: i know that md ist raid
<kalkin> velofille:  koshieFinalReliz ?
<kalkin> velofille: what do you mean with that?
<velofille> never mind
<velofille> getting confused between people :)
<hamnegga> I'm psyched verizon stopped blocking my incoming port 80 finally, so I no longer have to use different ports.  Too bad I already learned how to setup virtualhosts n' everything though, keeps things neat
<velofille> that sounds like a normal setup regarding boot being on /dev/md1 and root on md2 , you may just need to re-run grub to get it going again
<hamnegga> md1 what is that for SDD's?
<hamnegga> SSD's I mean?
<velofille> nope, raid
<hamnegga> oh
<kalkin> has anyone an idea or hint where the problem is?
<velofille> kalkin, grub by the sounds
<velofille> kalkin, run grub-installer ?
<kalkin> velofille: i did update-grub, i thought thats enough?
<hamnegga> nah
<kalkin> but i can try with grub-installer
<velofille> kalkin, whats the error ?
<hamnegga> I don't like grub2
<hamnegga> made it way too complicated
<hamnegga> and custom file doesnt' even work
<velofille> you need to have lots of linux fu
<hamnegga> anyone here experiment with it's newer res. capabilities?
<velofille> <- Linux guru
<kalkin> velofille: don't know can't see it because it's to fast (using a java serial konsole, via my server provider) i'm beeing thrown in too bash like grub2 prompt
<velofille> though, to be fair, i dont usually mess about with the pretty side of things
<hamnegga> yeah, I just edit grub.cfg as I please still :)
<velofille> kalkin, hmm so what commands do you have? linux ones or grub ones? (grub has a neat console to run commands)
<velofille> kalkin, does it spit out normal booting up messages before dieing ?
<velofille> screenshot or pastebin may help kalkin :)
<Hanzo> ben AFK yim 10 dk
<Hanzo> gelirim
<kalkin> velofille: can't do screenshot or pastebin
<kalkin> it's an java serial console, it's a remote server
<velofille> may pay to contact the provider or pay somebody to look at it and get it going if you need it urgently
<koshieFinalReliz> velofille, It's initialy a problem with ssh, sorry but I g2g, but thanks for you help
<koshieFinalReliz> I will ask on a forum
<velofille> koshieFinalReliz, np, good luck
<koshieFinalReliz> I'm not kalkin :)
<koshieFinalReliz> Good bye
<velofille> yeah i guessed
<hamnegga> I want 3D acceleration with grub and won't be satified until I see it.  Don't know why it took so long for friggen framebuffer support
<velofille> framebuffer has been around for years and years, and why would you want 3d accel on bootup?
<th^^> to see spinning cube in boot ofc
<velofille> man, i recall when frame buffer came out, back in those days we lifved in console so it was AMAZING!
<velofille> wasted cpu cycles :)
<hamnegga> :0
<Kudzu> .darkmyst.com
<kalkin> if i doo grub-install what device should be INSTALL_DEVICE?
<kalkin> /dev/md1 (which is /boot)?
<velofille> kalkin, the boot usually
<velofille> however usually the first drive first partition
<hamnegga> yeah, just check with gparted and see which is active, probably that one if you can tell
<velofille> if you are able to run grub-install then you are already in linux kalkin
<rokr1> hello all
<bullgard4> What  GNOME  programs use the environmant variable LANGUAGE for what purpose? (In contrast to LANG.)
<hamnegga> it'll show boot under the flags column
<rokr1> I cannot bridge iwl3945
<kalkin> velofille: no i'm in a resque system, i just chrooted
<rokr1> driver
<hamnegga> what kind of question is that bullgard4 for christ's sake
<velofille> kalkin, ahh ok
<rokr1> which I can do in debian
<kalkin> the problem is /boot on a raid
<yogesh> h
<hamnegga> I'm gonna get some rest, 4:30 A.M. here.
<hamnegga> talk to u guys lata
<kalkin> i'm not sure if i can just do grub-install /dev/md1 without breaking anything
<velofille> sure you can
<kalkin> oder grub-install /dev/sda
<hamnegga> find grub
<velofille> it only writes to the first 512 bytes of a partition/drive
<hamnegga> see where it finds it
<velofille> i need to go to bed anyway, its getting late
<kalkin> WTF? grub and grub2 isn't installed
<velofille> bingo
<kalkin> only grub-common and grub-pc?
<kalkin> but lilo is installed
<kalkin> so i just have to fix lilo
<msait> hii
<msait> emergency here
<msait> computer crashing due to power ouitage
<msait> and eror sown isn
<msait> GConf error: Failed to contact configuration server; the most common cause is a missing or misconfigured D-Bus session bus daemon. See http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: GetIOR failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus))
<hamnegga> yeah, syslinux is cool too
<msait> please help
<FloodBot1> msait: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hamnegga> pretty much the same
<msait> panel and nothing is being shown
<msait> ok FloodBot1
<msait> FloodBot1: cant open amything
<msait> it randomly closes
<rokr1> guys
<msait> any help please
<rokr1> any one who was successful with iwl3945 bridging ?
<rokr1> I am stuck
<msait> HELP PLEASE
<msait> http://pastebin.com/cBDGXvwQ
<msait> I earlier asked for help but firefox just went invisible
<q0_0p> need help with webcam
<q0_0p> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 10f1:1a1e Importek Laptop Integrated Webcam 1.3M
<q0_0p> runs but terrible lag
<msait> plzzz
<msait> any1 help please
<udoprog> I'm looking for gnome-appearance-properties while running oneiric dev, apt-file claims that it resides in gnome-control-center (after purge and update), but when installing the package the command (/usr/bin/gnome-appearance-properties) is nowhere to be found, any help?
<DJones> udoprog: You'll be better asking that in #ubuntu+1 which is the channel for oneiric development until its released
<udoprog> DJones: k, thanks
<msait> any1 here
<msait> http://pastebin.com/cBDGXvwQ
<msait> I am getting a dbus error
<pishguy1> how to add acronis to live boot?
<Mod-R-Focker> ok this is the 3rd time tonight .. Firefox crashes , then i cant open programs like the Ubuntu monitor , or Libreoffice.. but Empathy worked .. what log should i check to see why this is happening ? 11.04
<DJones> msait: Its a bit quiet in here at the minute, If you ask your question at 15 minute intervals, it'll give chance for people in the channel to change/com online & one of them may be able to help you
<msait> koi hai be yaha
<mkquist> anyone  know of software the lets you mount iso's in ubuntu 64 bit? gmount doesnt want to install...
<msait> DJones: I am not doing it on purpose.. Firefox when I minimized it it went blank
<msait> so i had to relogin
<kalkin> argle i executed lilo and installed it to mbr but it's still starts grub
<kalkin> no idea why
<pishguy1> how to add acronis to live boot?
<DJones> msait: No worries, I can see you're not asking very often, just didn't want you getting frustrated not getting any response so thought it was worth mentioning
<msait> any ideaI cant open anything
<msait> its showing error http://pastebin.com/cBDGXvwQ
<Mod-R-Focker> msait: are u running 11.04 sounds like your having the same issue as me?
<msait> yeah
<ActionParsnip> mkquist: use: sudo mkdir /media/iso; sudo mount -o loop /path/to/filename.iso /media/iso
<msait> 11.04
<ActionParsnip> mkquist: works on ANY linux distro :)
<Mod-R-Focker> did Fire fox crash and some programs not open after?
<msait> the power outage shutdown led to this
<msait> no panel and terminal not workng either
<msait> when I open any subfolder same error
<thauriswulfa> IS it possible to remove gnome, install xfce de and keep unity
<Heinz_L_Maennche> thauriswulfa, yes
<thauriswulfa> Heinz_L_Maennche:how to do that?
<Mandrew> can i do irc in the terminal to?
<DJones> Mandrew: You can use irssi for irc in the terminal
<DJones> !irssi | Mandrew
<ubottu> Mandrew: irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<Mandrew> ok DJones so its just to sudo ap-get install irssi?
<Heinz_L_Maennche> thauriswulfa, "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<DJones> Mandrew: I have a feeling that its installed by default, but if not, yes that command will install it
<Mandrew> ok tnx DJones
<Heinz_L_Maennche> you don't have to remove gnoem unless you have a small hdd
<thauriswulfa> Heinz_L_Maennche: no , just tell me if I remove gnome after installing xfce , unity will be there or is there other procedure to keep unity?
<bullgard4> What  GNOME  programs use the environmant variable LANGUAGE for what purpose? (In contrast to LANG.)
<pcoder> Hi, I have just installed a brand new Ubuntu 11.04, and I have some issue with empathy messenger, Does anyone know if empathy supports new email notifications?? I use pidgin and it does..
<Heinz_L_Maennche> thauriswulfa, if u remove gnome it won't touch your unity-desktop
<Heinz_L_Maennche> ;-)
<thauriswulfa> Heinz_L_Maennche: thanx
<msait> hii
<msait> i am getting error /etc/init.d/gdm start
<msait> sorry the error is
<msait> http://pastebin.com/cBDGXvwQ
<msait> i cant open anything at all
<msait> the panel is gone
<msait> http://pastebin.com/cBDGXvwQ
<Mod-R-Focker> system has locked up after Firefox crash .. mannaged to supply my sys log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/629735/ this is the 3rd time tonight it has happened . 11.04
<usr13> Mod-R-Focker: Did you test your RAM yet?
<Mod-R-Focker> no and i did just add a stick too
<Mod-R-Focker> i have on 1 gig and one 2 gig would that mismatch be a bad thing?
<usr13> Mod-R-Focker: Do a RAM test.  Bad RAM is the Number1 cause of complete system lockups.
<Mod-R-Focker> k
<histo> Mod-R-Focker: that and power bad power supplies
<usr13> Mod-R-Focker: If it is mismatched, just take out what does not match.
<usr13> Mod-R-Focker: Yes, as histo says, power supplies are prolly Number2 cause.
<Mod-R-Focker> yeah i was wondering if running a 1gig with a 2 gig was a big deal or not
<histo> Mod-R-Focker: just run a memtest from the cd and you will find out
<mandrew_> im using irssi now, this is so cool tnx DJones
<DJones> Mandrew: Your welcome
<Hanzo> Sue , millet daha indirmedi oyunu
<usr13> Mod-R-Focker: No, it is not  bad.  1 gig and 2 gig sitcks are ok.  But what ever new one you have in there is prolly bad.
<Mod-R-Focker> k
<Mod-R-Focker>  ill check it put
<Mod-R-Focker> thanks
<mandrew_> can i use the terminal for web surfing to?
<usr13> Mod-R-Focker: And you have to let the RAM test run for several hours.
<Mod-R-Focker> Fun
<usr13> Mod-R-Focker: ...until you see errors appear, sometimes it is not on the first pass.
<usr13> bit just go in and check ever so offten and see if you see errors.  Be patient.
<DJones> !lynx | Mandrew Yes you can, Links2 or edbrowse looking at ubottu's links,
<ubottu> Mandrew Yes you can, Links2 or edbrowse looking at ubottu's links,: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<usr13> take out a RAM stick, (the one you suspect to be bad), test again.
<usr13> Mod-R-Focker: 1gig of RAM may not be enough for Win7 but it's ok for Linux. (2 is great but for most desktop users 1 is enough.)
<Mandrew> tnx DJones
<ActionParsnip> Mandrew: just no flash, otherwise its great :0
<sara> i need a friend
<Mandrew> ActionParsnip less flash for the ppl :D
<pcoder> any one knows if empathy supports new email notifications???
<ActionParsnip> Mandrew: hehe
<sara> i need a friend
<SOLEIL> where ar you,sara
<Udonnome> lol
<SOLEIL> first use irc
<usr13> sara: What is your problem?
<sara> i hate the god
<sara> i will bild my own
<usr13> sara: We can't help you with that.  Sorry.
<p1oooop> hey guys..
<odix> got a problem
<p1oooop> col doesn't seem to work with tail for me...
<usr13> sara: If you have support question for Ubutnu, we can help.
<p1oooop> tail -f <file> | col -bx is not working.
<Night-Hacks> is there any proper way to get my installed date ?
<p1oooop> !problem|odix
<ubottu> odix: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<usr13> p1oooop: don't pipe it to anything and it will work.
<p1oooop> usr13: as in no | ing?
<usr13> p1oooop: What file are you trying to tail -f  ?
<p1oooop> usr13: my apache logs.
<Meeow> erm, any help for file sharing per ssh ?
<p1oooop> usr13: that or the IRC channel logs that I'm monitoring.
<odix> i have two hdds, each had an install of ubuntu server on it, sata, now i have an install i want on my new SSD, the old one has an install to, when i plug them both in, it doesnt boot, im assuming conflicting boot things
<usr13> p1oooop: That's strange.
<p1oooop> Meeow: you can try fuse...
<Meeow> how that ?
<odix> i want to reformat my old hd, but i cant seem to boot into linux with both of them connected
<p1oooop> Meeow: or an even crazier method using dd...  man dd   for that...
<p1oooop> usr13: I've tried it on multiple computers... same problem.
<Meeow> oh and how can i do that  ?
<odix> can i just boot with my first hd, then plug in the old hd with the existing install on it, and format and mount it ? is sata pnp ?
<p1oooop> usr13: tail -f <any file> | col _bx
<p1oooop> Meeow: it's in the man page, I believe...
<usr13> p1oooop: using sudo?
<p1oooop> Meeow: you can also look up the man page on google...
<p1oooop> usr13: using the sudo account.
<p1oooop> *root
<Meeow> brb sorry
<p1oooop> usr13: maybe tail and col just don't like me.
<p1oooop> XD
<usr13> p1oooop: Well, actually user should be able to do it too I think but...
<odix> im just going to get gparted
<p1oooop> usr13: naw, I kinda need to pipe it to my printer... and only sudo can do that :P
<usr13> p1oooop: Yea, just try  tail -f /var/log/httpd/error_log
<odix> ubuntu can handle multiple ssds right? or one hd one ssd on only two available sata ports ?
<p1oooop> usr13: but I need to format it for my printer...
<usr13> see if that works
<p1oooop> usr13: I'm also doing IRC logs.
<p1oooop> usr13: once I used google translate and did a little russian... my printer froze.
<Meeow> p1oooop, i folowed this tutorial http://my.opera.com/ubuntunerd1/blog/share-files-between-two-ubuntu-computers-via-ssh and it keeps asking the password. I dont really get why ?
<p1oooop> usr13: so, I have to use col with tail.. :P
<p1oooop> Meeow: your SSH server?
<Meeow> yep "share files"
<VxQe> My ubuntu server name can't seem to resolv it's own hostname.
<Meeow> wait, you said "dd" is faster to transfer data between 2pc's ?
<usr13> if  you can do   tail -f /var/log/httpd/error_log  and see standard output, then troubleshoot the | col_bx part
<ActionParsnip> odix: it will handle whatever your hardware can accommodate
<VxQe> I put an entry in /etc/hosts but when I dig/nslookup it cant find it at all.
<ActionParsnip> VxQe: check the entry
<VxQe> ?
<ActionParsnip> VxQe: what line did you add?
<p1oooop> usr13: the tailing part works fine. the problem is when I col it.
<usr13> VxQe: can you ping it?
<VxQe> just the ip and the hostname.
<usr13> p1oooop: that is what I thought.
<p1oooop> usr13: :P
<VxQe> Hmm
<p1oooop> usr13: I've tried it multiple times with col. no luck.
<usr13> p1oooop: Well, I dono... sorry.
<p1oooop> usr13: alright, thanks for your help :)
<VxQe> Yeah I can ping it
<Meeow> p1oooop, do you know any other way to share a load of files between 2pc's ?
<p1oooop> Meeow: you can try samba...
<p1oooop> Meeow: it's not too hard, there's a GUI for it...
<VxQe> My actualy problem is that my router doesn't like the static IP so it isn't resolvable over the network.
<p1oooop> Meeow: and it works with windows (and mac, I think) machines too..
<Meeow> p1oooop, that looks nice .. ill try that. thankies.
<p1oooop> Meeow: basically you right click and click on the "share" button.
<llutz_> VxQe: how can a router dislike an IP? configure your network correctly and it will work
<VxQe> lol
<Meeow> p1oooop,  i made everything like in the tutorial but keeps asking me the passw. thats the problem.
<VxQe> The machine is in the arp tables but the routers DNS wont resolve it.
<usr13> VxQe: Coulld it be you have an IP conflict?
<fuzzybunny69y> Hey everyone for some reason flash keeps crashing every single time I watch a movie in chrome. Does anyone know what I could do to fix it? I have tried downloading the version from Adobe's website and nothing seems to work.
<VxQe>  No.
<VxQe> I can access the box.
<VxQe> The dns on the router is just being silly.
<usr13> VxQe: pastebinit /etc/hosts
<VxQe> It's nothing to do with the hosts file.
<odix> real quick, i want to be able to su into root, how do i do that? "i dont want it disabled"
<p1oooop> Meeow: is it not working?
<p1oooop> 0.o
<p1oooop> Meeow: as in your password
<usr13> VxQe: Is the IP you are uising inside the DHCP pool?
<VxQe> No.
<odix> su is givign me authentication failure
<Meeow> p1oooop, ouch. sorry its surely because of our new livebox.I gotta reconf this to allow port 22 i guess
<Mod-R-Focker> usr13: yep it was the ram .. that sux  now im back to 2 gig
<VxQe> And the router doesn't seem to do dhcp reservations.
<p1oooop> Meeow: nowonder I like doing it through terminal better... XD
<usr13> Mod-R-Focker: 2gig is enough.
<VxQe> odix: Is sudo -i not suitable?
<llutz_> odix: s needs root password which isn't set in *buntu. use sudo -i
<p1oooop> Meeow: less ambiguation, IMHO.
<llutz_> su*
<Hanzo> selam
<usr13> VxQe: That should be configurable option.
<VxQe> usr13, I have been through every page on the routers config and I can't find it.
<Mandrew> hehe w3m was so cool i didnt understand a thing :D
<Mod-R-Focker> i mess around running FTP and apache sever for practice so .. i was tryin for a little more ram
<usr13> VxQe: Oh, yea, sorry, I missunderstood.  What router is it?
<VxQe> Some linksys.
<usr13> VxQe: Look up the model number, see if it is in the DD-wrt database. http://www.dd-wrt.com/site/support/router-database
<Hanzo> babay
<VxQe> Not installing dd-wrt. ~_~
<Hanzo> baby ?
<Hanzo> evet
<Hanzo> yes
<usr13> VxQe: I use IPcop router.  (All you have to do is turn off the DHCP server and use IPCop or smoothwall or... )
<Hanzo> ok
<usr13> VxQe: Or just turn off the DHCP server and use DHCPD on one of  your linux boxes (one that stays on).
<VxQe> I might try configuring bind on the server.
<odix> llutz_ i need to get into root, how do i enable su
<VxQe> DHCP is not the issue, it's just DNS
<VxQe> odix, use sudo -i.
<llutz_> odix: su needs root password which isn't set and isn't supported in *buntu. use sudo -i to get root shell
<p1oooop> oh, I get it.
<trojan> well , I havn't used ubuntu since. Problem is i can't seem to find how to show hidden folder.. lil help please
<usr13> VxQe: DNS does not effect what is in your /etc/hosts file.
<p1oooop> tail interprets | col -b as more commands...
<p1oooop> how do I stop that?
<usr13> VxQe: pastebinit /etc/hosts
<p1oooop> (as in more files for it to monitor)
<odix> uhm, not supported, thats odd, it should disable it but allow you to get into it
<VxQe> usr13, I know. If I install bind on the machine then otherboxes will be able to resolve my internal things with static IPs
<odix> so if i want another local user to sudo -i into root, i have to give him my password ?
<llutz_> odix: sudo -i         how often do we have to repeat?
<odix> that doesnt make any sense
<usr13> VxQe: is 127.0.0.1               localhost
<usr13> first line?
<VxQe> Yep.
<odix> llutz_ dude i see it.
<VxQe> the host file is working fine.
<llutz_> odix: you have to add him to the admin group
<odix> llutz: hmm ok, ill google that, just not use to ubuntu yet, thanks for your help
<trojan> anyone ,, show hidden folders,, ubuntu 11.04
<llutz_> odix: sudo adduser <username> admin
<ActionParsnip> trojan: CTRL+H
<usr13> VxQe: So, were you intending to att this line in the hosts file of all your PCs?
<VxQe> ...No.
<usr13> VxQe: Btw, why are you opposed to using dd-wrt image on the router?
<VxQe> usr13, I think there is a misunderstanding between what you think I want and what I am trying to achieve.
<usr13> VxQe: Yes, there must be.
<VxQe> I don't want to flash my router/void my warranty/etc.
<odix> hmm already had him added, ill append
<ActionParsnip> VxQe: i believe there is a file which will tell your OS to update the router
<odix> still worked
<VxQe> Apart from one machine not being resolvable via dns, the router works fine.
<llutz_> odix: the user has to re-login to activate changes
<VxQe> So rather not muck with it.
<trojan> thanks
<usr13> VxQe: Well then take the router back and get one that does what you want it to do. (If it is the router's warranty you are interested in.)
<VxQe> If I can direct DNS queries to the ubuntu server, that makes the most sense.
<usr13> VxQe: So what is it, exactly, you are tying to do?
<odix> ahh thanks, was wondering why it wasnt working
<Mod-R-Focker> VxQe:what are u tryin to do?
<VxQe> Let's start again.
<lahwran> how would I go about making notification-applet or whatever it's called show notifications that I wish to be shown?
<Xofrats> ubuntu (afaik) doesn't run dns servers
<usr13> good idea
<usr13> Xofrats: Sure it will.
<llutz_> no by default
<llutz_> not*
<VxQe> My router will not resolve my ubuntu server via DNS, presumably because it has a static IP. I have a little appliance in my livingroom that needs to access the server. It cannot do so because it cannot resolve the IP address via DNS.
<Xofrats> then use a host file
<usr13> VxQe: You don't resolve IP address  You resolve domain names.
<VxQe> The appliance only really needs to resolve the ubuntu server. My feeling as that the best option is to install bind on the ubuntu server and point the appliance at it.
<ActionParsnip> Xofrats: you can install dnsmasq for a nice dns service
<VxQe> You resolve the ip via the hostname. :/
<Mod-R-Focker> so its on the LAN side ..
<usr13> VxQe: No.  You resolve hostnames to IP addreesses
<ActionParsnip> VxQe: if you set the interface to DHCP (address only) you can then specify the DNS servers and in the order you desire
<Xofrats> bind is overkill for that
<Mod-R-Focker> i dont see why the host file would not work
<VxQe> It's an appliance so I cannot access it's bits.
<VxQe> I cannot change it's hostfile, etc.
<lahwran> internal server error on wiki.ubuntu.com?
<ActionParsnip> VxQe: I do that myself and always install a local dnsmasq service to all systems to speed up web access
<usr13> VxQe: If you put the domain name and IP address in your /etc/hosts file, it will work.  Right?
<VxQe> Yes except that I cannot modify the hosts file on the appliance.
<usr13> (That is, if you want to use a domain name.)
<Xofrats> yeah, something like dnsmasq tied to dhcp
<odix> i have two servers running on a local network, basically one is a copy of another, whats a good palce to start so when automatically backs up the other to the t ?
<usr13> VxQe: You can't just use IP address?
<VxQe> No.
<VxQe> It's a seagate media thingy, it is pretty lousy.
<VxQe> lol
<odix> ill be doing all my editing on 1 server, and just want the second server to mirror the first
<usr13> VxQe: The appliance does not have option to use IP address rather than host name?
<Xofrats> bitch to seagate? ^^)
<odix> adding users, everything in essence.,,
<Mod-R-Focker> what is the appliance ?
<VxQe> usr13, no.
<llutz_> VxQe: lousy router, lousy apliance... sou should better watch what you buy ;)
<VxQe> Basically it only shows things it can resolve.
<usr13> VxQe: If I were you, I'd get a router that has options you need.  What is the model number of your router?
<Xofrats> that's idiotic
<VxQe> Not replacing my router which is fine. ~_~
<usr13> VxQe: What is the model number of your router?
<VxQe> ~_~
<ActionParsnip> VxQe: can you telnet to your router and do stuff there?
<ActionParsnip> VxQe: most home grade junk doesn't let you by default
<usr13> VxQe: Use a linux firewall.  Turn off the dhcp server on the router and use a linux box as router, (at that point, the router will become a switch)
<VxQe> Sadly no telnet on the router.
<Xofrats> run dnsmasq and the dhcp it comes with
<usr13> VxQe: Why do you need telnet?
<VxQe> I don't want to use another DHCP thing.
<Xofrats> you are going to have to
<VxQe> If I can run dnsmasq without the dhcp, I'll do that.
<VxQe> lol
<VxQe> Damn.
<DooClaw> Hah I just tried that, I logged into my router and enable ssl on port 992
<usr13> VxQe: Then dont.  Trun it off.
<DooClaw> And than when I connected it said nothing
<DooClaw> And than disconnect me after approx 10 seconds
<ghsh> how do i change the default file manager
<usr13> VxQe: You can run dnsmasq without DHCP. Just tell the router to issue nameserver address of the box that is running dnsmasq
<Xofrats> if he wants to resolve stuff, dnsmasq needs to know what to shove it to the pos meddia thing
<usr13> VxQe: I know darn well it has that option.
<Xofrats> I mean yeah you can run dnsmasq without, but how is that going to help him resolve internal stuff
<bullgard4> What  GNOME  programs use the environmant variable LANGUAGE for what purpose? (In contrast to LANG.)
<Hanzo> i will give award who makes 10+ posts a day
<Hanzo> to forum
<jragon> How do I install tar balls?
<Hanzo> yep
<Hanzo> i will give award who makes 10+ posts a day
<Hanzo> to forum
<ghsh> jragon: untar it then install
<Xofrats> either tell seagate to grow a brain, most likely it's using gpl stuff to begin with
<usr13> jazz2: tar zxvf tarball.tgz  ;  cd tarball/ ; ./configure ; make ; sudo make install
<ki113d> Hey guys. I can't find the application to install my proprietary hardware drivers. It isn't in System -> Administration :S  Any help please?
<llutz_> !checkinstall  don't use "sudo make install"
<ubottu> llutz_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<llutz_> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<usr13> jragon: tar zxvf tarball.tgz  ;  cd tarball/ ; ./configure ; make ; sudo make install
<ashmew2> Hi , im having some issues with my Dell XPS 15 , im able to feel a little bit of vibrations/static on the body of the laptop near the keyboard..What can be the possible reasons for this ? Can anyone help ? Thanks.
<usr13> jragon: But you should just use the package manager -  apt
<usr13> jragon: What is it you are wanting to install?
<jragon> John the Ripper
<Xofrats> anyway, my purpose for being here... anyone familiar with doing rootstock-type things on arm? -arm is dead atm
<llutz_> !info john
<ubottu> john (source: john): active password cracking tool. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.3.1-1 (natty), package size 283 kB, installed size 800 kB
<R|a|k> how can i reinstall grub ?
<llutz_> jragon: ^^
<jragon> Haha
<jragon> Thanks
<R|a|k> i am on ubuntu box
<ashmew2> john :)
<usr13> Xofrats: He can use it's own hosts file to resolve it.  It CAN be done.
<R|a|k> i wanna do the grub reinstall right now
<jragon> Thanks =
<jragon> =D
<caroline_> Can anyone tell me how to install google earth without CLI
<R|a|k> caroline_: symantic
<ghsh> got it
<Xofrats> yeah, it can... I take a more 10t approach to things
<R|a|k> caroline_: ops synaptic
<ActionParsnip> R|a|k: you'll need to do it from liveCD
<R|a|k> ActionParsnip: how ?
<ActionParsnip> caroline_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<aljona> Hi, I installed Veetle and now when i rebooted my machine i can not login to xfce. When i log in from the terminal i get the message "You do not own that encrypted directory". So clearly Veetle has messed something up. Does anybody know a solution to this?
<ActionParsnip> R|a|k: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7
<Xofrats> thing is, if he's relying on router dhcp, no guarantee it'll dole out the same ip
<rcconf> hello
<ActionParsnip> Xofrats: set different IP pools and it'll be ok ;)
<daev> could someone please assist me with a small problem i'm having? I'm running 11.04 x86_64 but cpu doesn't flag long-mode.
<Xofrats> so he'll have to go semi-static or reservation
<Xofrats> Yeah, I heard the 127.0.0.0 block is ripe for taking
 * Xofrats still does not understand why a whole /8 was needed for "localhost"
<odix> hmm gparted having issues bring up both my ssd and regular hd
<llutz_> Xofrats: ipv4 is ripe to die (since ages)
<Xofrats> I guess no rootstock expert here...
<VxQe> OK!
<VxQe> dnsmasq did the trick.
<ActionParsnip> Xofrats: is it /8  I thought it was /24
<VxQe> I hope it isn't leasing dhcp address though. :)
<ActionParsnip> VxQe: dnsmasq is the BOM
<VxQe> ActionParsnip, APPARENTLY.
<Xofrats> It is /8 afaik
<lahwran> is there a way to make notify-osd not ignore the timeout and allow me to click on it to make it go away?
<wsagent> can anybody help me pls with flash player in Ubuntu 10.10 both in firefox and chromium
<llutz_> Xofrats: ActionParsnip it is /8
<VxQe> Also, what can I use to configure runlevel services in ubuntu?
<VxQe> Used to rhel. :/
<llutz_> !runlevel | VxQe
<ubottu> VxQe: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<buff27> wsagent, !ask
<ActionParsnip> Xofrats: yeah it's /8  weird
<llutz_> !upstart > VxQe
<ubottu> VxQe, please see my private message
<VxQe> Right, what do I use to disable services, etc?
<wsagent> buff27: i was having flash before but now its not working
<ActionParsnip> VxQe: check how long name resolutions take to happen after the second ask ;)
<ActionParsnip> llutz_: yeah, weird stuff
<wsagent> buff27:it says download latest flash player
<ActionParsnip> llutz_: surely /30 is enough....
<VxQe> I know what upstart is. What utility is used to configure it?
<llutz_> ActionParsnip: "nobody needs more than 640k!"
<buff27> wsagent, give it a go or try uninstall - re-install flash
<Xofrats> That was intel's doing
<wsagent> how can i uninstall it sorry i am newbeeee
<Xofrats> the 808x couldn't even address a full 1mb
<usr13> wsagent: Are you trying to get flashplaer plugin to work?
<ActionParsnip> llutz_: it got people to the moon ;)
<wsagent> usr13: yes
<tebinu> hello, i got a little question. i am on a windows pc right now and i have an ubuntu server at home. i have access via ssh but i wuld like to vnc it.. unfortunately, i forgot to open port 5900 on my router. is it possible to open mozilla via ssh and transfer that window on my windows computer? i heard, that is possible somehow :S
<llutz_> ActionParsnip: fake
<buff27> wsagent, try: sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-installer     , then sudo apt-get inatall flashplugin-installer
<ActionParsnip> llutz_: according to 2 dead trolls in a baggie its fact
<Xofrats> ssh tunneling is possible
<usr13> wsagent: http://trryhend.startlogic.com/
<fulc> Hi, is this the official ubuntu help channel?
<buff27> wsagent, to be honest I'm not sure what the problem is
<Xofrats> Some clients can set up tunnel forwarding
<ActionParsnip> tebinu: sure, you can turn on X forwarding in your SSH client and launch the browser
<tebinu> hmm ActionParsnip could you help me a bit with that, i am not that much into linux
<ActionParsnip> tebinu: for a linux client use: ssh -X username@host
<tebinu> aah
<llutz_> tebinu: you'll need a xserver on windows for that running
<ActionParsnip> tebinu: then when you launch the browser, it will appear on the client X server
<Xofrats> he uses vnc, though
<tebinu> how can i get an xserver on my windows pc
<ActionParsnip> Xofrats: s/he has ssh enabled but forgot to port forward vnc
<ActionParsnip> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<usr13> wsagent: Or:  sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<tebinu> i have a 100mbit connection at home so it should be ok. its just important, that everything goes over the ssh poort
<fulc> Can anyone help me with installing and enabling xen on a UEC since my hardware doesnt support hardware virtualization?
<Xofrats> yeah, it is
<ActionParsnip> tebinu: what activities do you want to do on the remote system?
<usr13> wsagent: http://paste.ubuntu.com/629749/
<wsagent> user13: thanks a lot your first option worked for me uninstall and reinstall
<wsagent> usr
<tebinu> ActionParsnip: i just need to open mozilla, to access the administration of my router
<usr13> wsagent: ok
<tebinu> so i can then open port 5900
<wsagent> usr13: thanks a lot
<tebinu> and do it via x11vnc.. thats easier for me and also makes it better when i want to vnc via my mobile phone
<Xofrats> uhh, no, go to that url about vncoverssh
<tebinu> i am there but as far as i can see, it always says something about port 5900 :S
<ActionParsnip> tebinu: sure but when you get vnc going, what will you be doing on the remote system?
<caroline_> Thnks!!
<ActionParsnip> tebinu: you can simply launch mozilla in the ssh console
<wsagent> buff27: thanks a lot for your help too ... it worked after reinstalling flash plugin
<tebinu> hmm
<usr13> wsagent: yea, it's his advise you used.
<ActionParsnip> tebinu: if you use a windows OS for client you can install xming for the app to stick to
<ActionParsnip> tebinu: you do know that many apps have web UIs...
<tebinu> ah okay, will do that and come back in a minute
<tebinu> yea
<wsagent> usr13: but i used your help in coding thanks again
<ActionParsnip> tebinu: what do you plan to do over the link?
<tebinu> change ports on my router then via the web administration
<tebinu> but port 80 is already forwarded by my router
<tebinu> so i cannot directly access it from here
<ActionParsnip> tebinu: hmm, no telnet access?
<pierre_m47> test
<fulc> Can anyone help me with enabling xen on a UEC since my hardware doesnt support hardware virtualization?
<tebinu> i dont know anything about telnet and i dont want to break my router :S
<rcconf> lol tebinu it's easy
<buff27> tebinu, use ssh as a proxy in your broswer http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/12/08/ssh-tunnel-socks-proxy-forwarding-secure-browsing/
<rcconf> tebinu: telnet <router-ip> then enter username and pass
<Xofrats> look at docs for ssh tunneling
<rcconf> buff27: why does he want to encrypt access to the router
<rcconf> omg.
<ashmew2> Hoi , I have a desktop lying around running Windows XP , i want to install X/K/Ubuntu on it but the problem is that it has a broken CD Rom and an old BIOS in whichi cant figure out how to boot using a pen drive. I also have a laptop currently running Ubuntu 11.04. So is there any way i could install Ubuntu on my Desktop machine ?Like boot ISO from the hard disk or using the laptop to force boot the desktop ? Thanks.
<Xofrats> you are making it too complicated
<rcconf> tebinu: just do it via http
<rcconf> why use telnet
<tebinu> rcconf: not possible.. port 80 is forwarded to my apache at home
<Xofrats> port forward 80 to the router 80, ssh can do stuff like that
<rcconf> what about https?
<tebinu> otherwise i would just access the webinterface via http
<buff27> rcconf, was thinking ssh tunnel then do it via http
<tebinu> hmm
<tebinu> wait i check
<rcconf> my router supports 443
<Xofrats> ssh clients can forward a local port to the local net on remote
<tebinu> doesnt seem to work.. The connection has timed out
<buff27> rcconf, tebinu I've done it with ssh tunnel to do it
<rcconf> buff27: I know it's possible..
<usr13> wsagent: Note; They don't always say when the plugin gets updated.  You just have to over-write it once in a while.
<rcconf> tebinu: nmap <router-ip> -p https
<wsagent> usr13: yeah i know it now
<Xofrats> and you should be using ssh tunneling anyway
<tebinu> Starting Nmap 5.21 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2011-06-20 12:21 CEST
<tebinu> Nmap scan report for 192.168.11.1
<tebinu> Host is up (0.0031s latency).
<tebinu> PORT    STATE  SERVICE
<FloodBot1> tebinu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tebinu> 443/tcp closed https
<rcconf> tebinu: yeah it's closed..
<Xofrats> instead of opening unencrypted ports
<rcconf> tebinu: so you want to access the router remotely right
<debian2_> server irc-hispano.org
<tebinu> yea
<rcconf> tebinu: it's not the same than accessing in LAN
<buff27> tebinu, and you have access to a ssh server behind the router?
<aljona> i dont know if someone answered my question a few minutes ago, i lost my connection. If anyone did please feel free to repeat
<tebinu> yea
<tebinu> and it looks like my router does not accept telnet
<tebinu> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<Xofrats> he wants to vnc to access his router page so he can port forward the vnc
<tebinu> exactly
<Xofrats> making it waaay complicated
<buff27> tebinu, yeah then ssh in to your server with -D 9999 (ssh -D 9999 username@ip-address-of-ssh-server)
<rcconf> tebinu: dude if you are accessing it remotely you cant access telnet directly
<Xofrats> he's using win*
<buff27> tebinu, read the link
<rcconf> you gotta have lan access
<tebinu> :S
<rcconf> or enable remote control in router
<Xofrats> he does
<Xofrats> via ssh
<tebinu> well i have a server in the lan with router
<aljona> the thing is that i obviosly do not have permission to access my home folder anymore after installing Veetle. In the .ecryptfs the files looks like the following: "private.mnt rw" "private.sig rw" "wrapped-passphrase rw" Is rw enough for those files?
<buff27> Xofrats,  glad you  can keep up
<Xofrats> and I told him 10 times to use ssh tunneling
<tebinu> i will try Xofrats
<aljona> Whats more is that "wrapped-passphrase" is owned by "my_user_name root"
<rcconf> Xofrats: with destination being the router IP and port?
<Xofrats> he could do that yes
<rcconf> i see
<Xofrats> but the whole purpose of him doing that is to open 5900 to the world
<Xofrats> which is a bad idea(tm)
<rcconf> why is that? he just need to use a strong password, encrypt vnc traffic and change default port
<ActionParsnip> vnc generally sucks
<tebinu> Xofrats: i only need it for like one day but i am not at home for a month now :S
<ActionParsnip> rcconf: vnc has zero encryption
<tebinu> i could install teamviewer on it thereafter
<rcconf> ActionParsnip: exactly you can encrypt using a ssh tunnel or vpn
<tebinu> my idea was to install teamviewer but i dont have any idea how to install it via terminal
<rcconf> there's lots of tutorials explaining that
<ActionParsnip> rcconf: true but it does sound like he is going to connect to wan ip using vnc client
<Xofrats> ... he's trying to access the router so he can port forward 5900 ...
<Xofrats> hence the bad idea(tm)
<rcconf> Xofrats: it's not bad idea if no one can't crack it
<rcconf> lol
<Xofrats> sure, 12345
<Xofrats> 12345678, very secure 8 digit
<Xofrats> he's on 100mbit, ain't going to take long to brute-force
<rcconf> &$X0f4T5===
<rcconf> no one can crack it easily
<rcconf> :)
<tebinu> well i would be happy if i would be that far to think about securing that connection :D
<thereaper243> random question#27321617: whats the best way to go about learning the deeper linux structure (hardware interface, adv. bash commands, etc)? Book? Learning program?
<Xofrats> use the source, linus
<Xofrats> *duck*
<rcconf> tebinu: you should access the VPN with encryption for that you use a SSH tunnel so no one can sniff your VNC password.
<rcconf> VNC*
<rcconf> sry
<Xofrats> or wait, was that "may the source be with you"
<rcconf> lol
<tebinu> :D
<thereaper243> Xofrats, was that a response to me?
<tebinu> ok well lets start from the beginning. Xofrats: you told me to install xming. i did that, how should i proceed?
<Xofrats> yes
<odix> wow i am having the time of my life simply deleting a whole hard drive
<Xofrats> no, I said no such thing
<odix> i have two hdds, both have filesystems on it, i cant connect both because i cant boot then
<tebinu> oh
<tebinu> then it was someone else
<odix> i just want to remove all the data on one and mount it as a new partition...
<Xofrats> x as a protocol isnt't all that great
<thereaper243> Xofrats: What do mean by go to the source? I doubt Linus has time for dinner this evening. Does he write a good amount of material or something?
<rcconf> tebinu: 1- install, configure VNC and create a strong password (numbers, special chars, lower and uppercase) 2- create a ssh server with private key... connect to VNC using SSH server.
<Xofrats> which is why you have vnc/nx/etc
<odix> why cant i do this ?
<odix> why is this so hard to do ? just format one whole hard drive, they both have linux on them, but i cant both put htem in it doesnt work.
<Xofrats> remove or move?
<odix> it wont boot
<Xofrats> remove is easy, dd if=/dev/zero of=<hd> bs=512 count=1
<rcconf> odix: use gparted?
<chouchou> Hello good morning, pls how can I add additional http port to the current one which is 80 by default ?
<Xofrats> poof, no more data
<odix> or anything, i really just need to erase the mbr of it
<odix> ive tried evertying, i just cant get gparted to pick it up for some reason?
<Xofrats> that erases the mbr
<odix> the mbr is stored on the hd no ?
<Xofrats> boot from rescue cd
<odix> I have two hds
<rcconf> odix: you can use disk utility
<Xofrats> first 512bytes
<rcconf> you can use dban..... you can use gparted
<Guest31419> Umm... I just found a very suspicious .conf file. Why would there be a Trolltech.conf?
<odix> both have linux on them, just want to erase one
<Xofrats> trolltech is for qt
<rcconf> Guest31419: paste the content
<odix> gparted wont pick it up, i tried plugging it in after i booted, doesnt work, or it doesnt boot.
<thereaper243> Xofrats: What do mean by go to the source? I doubt Linus has time for dinner this evening. Does he write a good amount of Linux educational material or something?
<Xofrats> don't plug after boot
<Guest31419> [Qt]
<Guest31419> style=Gtk+
<Guest31419> so i guess it's sound
<Xofrats> connect the one you want to wipe, boot from rescue, parse dmesg, dd away
<Guest31419> just seems strange to have it named that and capitalized nonetheless
<DandyKoffin> irc.taphouse.org
<Xofrats> you said you wanted to learn about the inner working of linux
<Xofrats> no better way than to read the source, unless you are versed in binary and can read elf
<tebinu> i got it to work !!!
<tebinu> with ssh tunneling
<tebinu> ;)
<tebinu> wasnt as hard as i thought
<tebinu> thanks all
<rcconf> tebinu: yeah make sure you use strong passwords..
<Xofrats> only took 11 tries
<rcconf> because ppl here have your IP
<rcconf> :)
<thereaper243> Xofrats: LOL, fair enough. I really dont understand source. I guess thats my real question. How do I learn to read source code? Most source I see looks like the afformentioned elf...
<rcconf> username: tebinu password: unibet :P
<Xofrats> well, one thing that you can do is read the mailing list
<Xofrats> but sooner or later you'lll
<odix> wow i cant believe its this difficult or ubuntu server wont boot with two hd's connected each containing a root filesystem, it should read bios and see which one i want to boot and not mount the other
<Xofrats> have to look at the source
<odix> brings me to busybox
<odix> xofrats do you mean rescue cd or boot into rescue mode ?
<Xofrats> rescue cd
<thereaper243> How do I access the mailing list Xofrats?
<tebinu> rcconf: thanks, already have a strong one :D
<Xofrats> I assume you have one?
<odix> ok
<tebinu> the name of the left and right boob of my gf. i hope that doesnt let me look retarded
<Xofrats> if the whole purpose is to nuke the drive
<tebinu> well. i am in the internet
<odix> been trying to get this going for hours cant belive it haha
<Xofrats> just take the easiest option
<odix> is there a possible way to erase the /root of the second hd in busybox?
<Xofrats> Umm, if you just dd the first 512byte
<Xofrats> next boot all partition will be gone
<thereaper243> Xofrats: How do I access the mailing list? I also want to say thank you. You're the only person on here who has ever made me feel even remotely welcome.
<Xofrats> *poof*
<odix> how do i do that ?
<Xofrats> Dunno, ask Dr. google?
<odix> please help me, right now i have my ssd, the hd i want in sata slot 1, i have the regular hd, in sata slot 2, im in busybox
<odix> ive been trying seriously
<odix> for some reason gparted doesnt even pick it up, only /dev/sda,
<odix> not both...
<ActionParsnip> odix: do you see them in BIOS?
<odix> its really confusing me, im not stupid, for some reason a solution keeps evading me
<odix> action: yes
<Xofrats> Can't you boot with the nukee and a rescue cd?
<Xofrats> make it easy
<Xofrats> so you don't end up nuking the wrong one
<odix> xofrats im dowwlnoading rescue now
<Guest31419> http://pastebin.com/T6EmgBTG
<odix> i just dont get why gpartd wont c it
<Guest31419> what am i doing wrooong?
<odix> or there isny an easier way...
<thereaper243> Odix, I believe the "Ask Dr. Google" was for me. Your problem is serious. Mine isn't. Good luck guys! I think Xofrats essentially just told me to RTFM. LOL.
<odix> getting rescue remix now
<Xofrats> any ol bootable linux cd will do
<ActionParsnip> Guest31419: you are trying to install a nonexistant package
<Guest31419> =P
<Guest31419> ActionParsnip, it was a silly joke anyway.
<odix> xofrats, i know. but ubuntu is not picking it up and i dont know why
<Xofrats> umm, then how did you boot from it before?
<MacFan112> hello xD
<odix> and i cant get gparted to run off usb, i have usb-fdd, usb-cd, and another usb in my boot options
<Xofrats> with ubunntu?
<odix> xofrats: one by one
<odix> im combinging two server hds into one
<thereaper243> Odix, have you tried running the gparted live cd? I usually have better luck that way.
<odix> its seriously making me go crazy
<Xofrats> as I said, disconnect the one you want to save
<ActionParsnip> Guest31419: i know ;)
<odix> thereaper: yes, it only picks up one had, not the other\
<MacFan112> so, liek, m y frend keepz on goin on abut how good his linuxx system is. wtf is it?
<Xofrats> boot into a console with any mean
<thereaper243> hm
<ActionParsnip> MacFan112: what is what?
<Xofrats> then dd
<odix> i tried unetbootin to for a usb gparted, cant seem to get it to boot, when im in the grub menu, on boot, how can i get it to boot usb ?
<odix> pen drive
<ActionParsnip> odix: did you MD5 test the ISO you transferred?
<MacFan112> linuxx. he cant stop talking abut how its better than mac. WTF nothing is better than mac lol
<Xofrats> bios setting?
<Xofrats> troll
<thereaper243> Boot USB by selecting it (if available) in the BIOS
<ActionParsnip> MacFan112: its not better, or worse. This is also the wrong channel
<Harris> hello guys sorry I have a problem with Wine I can not do from a game is called Army Men RTS if I click the icon. exe seems to start the game, the screen goes black for a few seconds but then comes back and goes to the desk and a window with wrote: "Pandemonic Studios: Error" What can I do? can anyone help me?
<thereaper243> Not all MOBOs will let you USB boot though.
<ActionParsnip> MacFan112: try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<odix> well if i have usb fdd
<odix> and usb cdrom
<MacFan112> okay thnxx
<ActionParsnip> odix: did you test the ISO?
 * Guest31419 is laughing at the fact that the troll actually just left and moved on... 
<ThinkT510> Harris: sounds like a wine issue, check the wine appdb website or ask on #winehq
<Xofrats> trolls are people too
<thereaper243> LOL Xofrats, not here they arent
<kakashi_> how do I k¡ll 'rm'
<kakashi_> its killing my machine
<o__oll> true
<kakashi_> kill -9 PID or killall -9 rm is not working
<ActionParsnip> kakashi_: kill it's PID
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<Xofrats> I'm a humanitarian... I like tasty people
<thereaper243> ROFL!!!
<thereaper243> Now I am hungry. DANGIT!
<kakashi_> ActionParsnip: doesnt help!
<Xofrats> pidof rm?
<arand> kakashi_: How did you invoke rm? Need sudo to kil it?
<Xofrats> su?
<thereaper243> ActionParsnip: Do you usually wind up assisting everyone? You seem fairly helpful.
<ActionParsnip> kakashi_: tried sudo kill -9 PID
<odix> ive never had such a problem deleteing a hd lol
<kakashi_> used sudo
<kakashi_> doesn't help!
<ActionParsnip> thereaper243: just hang out when work is quiet :)
<odix> and man gparted livecd takes forever
<Xofrats> anyway, I think I found my vic^H^H help, see yall
<o__oll> sudo sudo?
<odix> its sstupid...we dont need an intensive gui man were just partitioning
<thereaper243> How do you whisper agian? /whisper?
<Lanlost> Anyone here know of a linux utility that will let me convert from .ccd/.img to .bin/.cue?
<o__oll> apparently you can add as many sudos as you want as long as you actually include a command at the end.
<o__oll> silly to know
<kakashi_> top | grep rm gives me this 31068 dumbuser  20   0  5264  724  604 D    2  0.0   0:12.10 rm
<thereaper243> How do you whisper again? /whisper?
<nephx> whisper?
 * Lanlost whispers a whisper.
<kakashi_> just check the amount of time it has been running
<o__oll> yup.. "sudo sudo sudo sudo sudo apt-get install cowsay" actually works just fine.
<jw013> thereaper243: if you mean pm, use /msg
<o__oll> I feel sillier for having tried that, though
<o__oll> =P
<thereaper243> Ah yes. /msg. Fail.
<ActionParsnip> thereaper243: try:   /msg user text
<ActionParsnip> Lanlost: you can mount .img and create bin cue with another tool
<Lanlost> is .img just a standard .iso?
<kakashi_> is there any other way forcing the kill to really kill the process
<o__oll> Lanlost, afaik there was a difference
<rcconf> kakashi_: what is the PID
<thereaper243> LanLost: I think it depends on the compression level. For some files the answer is yes. For some, mac formatting is different.
<Lanlost> heres the reason for this. I have a game that I created a .ccd/.img years ago when the disc was becoming unreadable. I haven't done anything with it in years (It is relentless: little big adventure, in case you are curious.. amazing mid 90's game from adeline)
<kakashi_> 31068
<rcconf> kakashi_: sudo kill -9 31068
<Lanlost> anyway, I have dosxbox for my XBOX. I really wanted to see if it were possible to 'emulate' it in this.
<o__oll> Lanlost http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3115582 this might help you
<o__oll> There's utilities to convert from it
<Lanlost> I can mount ISOs in dosbox.. but in order to keep audio tracks, it's gotta be .bin/.cue. Otherwise, I would just convert it to .iso or copy the files over
<Lanlost> thank you
<o__oll> Lanlost apparently there's also a nero for linux that supports .img that has a demo
<o__oll> Good Luck!
<Lanlost> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8iV3tnS13s
<o__oll> I can always support nostalgia gaming *g
<Lanlost> in case you are curious. An incredible game that is unlike any other I played as a kid. I'm dying to hear this music again. The CD audio version.
<o__oll> Oooh I remember that one
<Lanlost> that's the non-cd version of course. Or.. I think if you don't have the cd in it defaults to that version or something. Anyway, I'll let you know how it goes.
<Lanlost> yeah 4:40 is where you first leave. You can hear why I want the cd-audio =/ sounds horrible
<o__oll> Best of luck. I hope you get it figured out. If you need some more help googling or fiddling around trying to get it to work, feel free to poke me anytime.
<edgardo> yes i do
<Lanlost> You know. I just mounted it via gCDEmu
<Lanlost> It shows up as two devices. One for the disk and then one for "audio cd". I wonder if Icould just CREATE a .bin/.cue from this somehow
<o__oll> Sounds like it's worth a shot at least
<o__oll> at the very least you should be able to extract the audio from it somehow now
<pRoV7x>  hello
<pRoV7x>  how's everybody today
<thereaper243> Fantastic as Dr. Who would say.
<pRoV7x>  < thereaper243 > lol
<pRoV7x>  < thereaper243 > what os do u use
<o__oll> Yo~
<Davidius> Hi folks, does anyone here know alot about startup disk creator or Unetbootin?
<Davidius> I am having trouble trying to create any liveUSB using either of them on two seperate USB drives
<o__oll> any particular distro?
<o__oll> the best luck I've had with live-media was using puppy, though that's not everyone's cup of tea.
<Davidius> I've tried it on both ubuntu and pinguyOS (ubuntu based) and also on windows no joy
<o__oll> sorry to hear
<megabraker> hello , shockwave in  ubuntu is that possible??
<o__oll> do you have any more details about what went wrong?
<o__oll> megabraker, via crossover or wine, yes otherwise afaik no
<Nahkasorsa> Anyone have any ideas why I can see my desktop trough windows in 11.04
<Davidius> I've tried to create about a dozen LiveUSB using both startup disk creator and unetbootin. At first I thought it was the USB drive so I used another with the same results. I made sure both were formatted using Fat32 but no joy
<Nahkasorsa> I guess it's some driver problem or something.
<megabraker> ok so i need to porivde a port myself
<o__oll> megabraker, i haven't looked into it in a year though so things might have changed.
<Davidius> the only error I get is from Startup Disk Creator and it reads an uncaught exception was raised Errno5 input/output error
<megabraker> o_oll so i need to porvide a port myself
<Davidius> Cryptic and fucking useless
<o__oll> megabraker, likely
<sanguisdex> can any one recommend a v host manger for a localhost environment, so I dont have to do it all manually?
<o__oll> Davidius, Certainly. Hmm. How is your USB setup? (USB hub, or builtin, USB version)
<Davidius> USB is SDCard plugged into an adapter and then directly into the mobo at the back
<o__oll> Davidius, That might be the problem. I know my motherboard had issues with booting off SD
<o__oll> Davidius, my desktop can do it, but it requires a special bios setting. Have you tried with a regular old USB stick?
<Davidius> Ive used this methods dozens of times before without any issue
<Davidius> so why start now?
<Mandrew> o__oll, but thats booting this is just installing it to the usb
<Davidius> Yes tried a small 512 USB I had and no joy
<o__oll> I suppose, that's true
<Davidius> there is no problem booting from them I can get the  standard UNETbootin screen but when I try to boot the image it fails over
<o__oll> Argh, I ran into that issue before, but I can't for the life of me remember if/how I resolved it. Sorry I can't be of more help :/
<bullgard4> [Natty GNOME 2] Why shows Nautilus the directory /root with a special symbol "file card with right half in red and left half white with a skew cross"? What does this icon mean?
<Davidius> FUCK nuggets
<o__oll> Let me go through my old notes, if I remember or find something useful i'll let you know.
<Davidius> so it is an issue
<Mandrew> Davidius, have you tried a older version of the OSes? it might be some problem with the new insatller that they have in 10.10-11.04
<Davidius> nice to know such a frustrating and blocking issue is so well documented with the project
<Davidius> I swear developers should get a slap when they do stupid things
<Davidius> I only have 11.04 on my computers, Im trying to downgrade onf of them to 10.10 hence trying to create the LiveUSB
<Mandrew> ok
<d_atharva> hi..I changed the language of my system 2 days before..now I want to remove it and again want english.I removed the language from language support but and restarted the pc.but its still there in some parts..pl.. help
<rcconf> ei I have a questioN:
<rcconf> What files are these at /var/lib/dhcp3/ ?
<rcconf> dhcp leases?
<rcconf> wth
<bullgard4> d_atharva: What is your GUI? What is your Ubuntu relaease number?
<d_atharva> 10.01
<rcconf> lol
<rcconf> doesnt exist
<d_atharva> sry...10.10
<rcconf> may I delete files inside /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient ?
<DamnSoGooD> how can i compress a file?
<rcconf> * /var/lib/dhcp3/
<rcconf> DamnSoGooD: install rar
<d_atharva> bullgard4 : 10.10 mavrik
<jrib> DamnSoGooD: use bzip2 or gzip
<rcconf> jrib: most common extracters dont support it
<Davidius> Does UNetBootin have an IRC channel?
<jrib> rcconf: sure they do :/
<rcconf> ..or not
<rcconf> ;o
<rcconf> but yeah I use .rar
<ActionParsnip> DamnSoGooD: right click it and you can compress there
<rcconf> ActionParsnip: I have a lot of files inside /var/lib/dhcp3/ old stuff
<DamnSoGooD> there's no context menu for compress
<o__oll> .7z is amazing.
<DamnSoGooD> wait i try p7zip
<ActionParsnip> DamnSoGooD: they are all pretty decent
<ActionParsnip> rcconf: not sure there dude, sorry
<rcconf> may I delete these  dhclient.* files?
<ActionParsnip> rcconf: not sure, others may be able to advise. Is there nothing online detailing them?
<DamnSoGooD> i got it p7zip-full :D
<rcconf> it seems it creates .leases and .lease files when I use dhcp
<rcconf> most of those entries are old eh
<rcconf> it's like a log
<JaggMo> Hi...  Am new to Ubuntu....
<smftre> i have installed phpMyAdmin via my ubuntu cli, but cant access the gui afterwards using the ip address/phpmyadmin
<rcconf> ActionParsnip: hm it seems that it's created by wicd
<ActionParsnip> rcconf: i use wicd on my lappy. I'll look into that. Thanks for the detail :D
<smftre> anyone?
<JediMaster> ok, this is an issue I've asked about before months ago but I've still got it... I've got an intel atom/nvidia based machine running Ubuntu 11.04, (same issue on 10.04 and 10.10) where I have a gigabit ethernet port (Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation MCP79 Ethernet (rev b1)) connected via Cat6 (also tried Cat5e) to a router with gigabit ports. I can only get about 20kbytes/sec to anything
<JediMaster> on the network or to the internet, what's going on?
<Davidius> smf-tre as in using the IP address of the myPHPAdmin server via the browser?
<rcconf> smftre: users reply if they can help just a wait a little
<smftre> Davidius, yes
<Davidius> smftre, are you sure you have the IP right - can you ping it?
<smftre> yes, 100% certain, if I go there without /phpmyadmin then it goes to the "it works! default page"
<Davidius> smftre, can you bring up any page on the Ubutnu server as in the base page of the server
<rcconf> man dhclient :P
<Davidius> smftre - then its obviously something up with myPHPAdmin and not ubuntu or the server. Sorry I cant be of more help but Im not familiar with myPHPAdmin at all
<smftre> Davidius, ok thanks anyways :)
<bullgard4> d_atharva: What is your GUI?
<ActionParsnip> smftre: can you access it from localhost
<wols_> smftre: and if you go to /phpmyadmin, what happens then?
<smftre> wols_, 404
<Davidius> smftre - is /phpmyadmin the correct addy? Not being smart just double checking
<wols_> smftre: ls -l /var/www/phpmyadmin*
<smftre> Davidius, it's the default for phpmyadmin apparently
<smftre> I see it's at /etc/phpmyadmin/
<Davidius> @smftre - sounds like Wols_  knows alot more than me
<wols_> smftre: no. that is config, not a webpage there
<lolmatic> hi
<pRoV7x>  hi   lolmatic
<smftre> ok
<lolmatic> somehow my cron isnt executed properly
<lolmatic> 32 * * * * /etc/ftp-index.sh
<lolmatic> i want it to be run hourly
<Davidius> so whats the right addy wols_?
<rcconf> ActionParsnip: it's history of valid dhcp requests thats why I got the same IP even if I wanted another IP :P
<rcconf> I thought it was router fault
<jrib> lolmatic: pastebin the contents of your script
<spass> lolmatic: try /binbash /etc/ftp-index.sh
<lolmatic> jrib: when i call the script it runs without problems. just the cron isnt being executed
<smftre> Davidius, I may be onto a solution here, will update you all in a minute
<spass> lolmatic: and you missed user in that line
<jrib> lolmatic: for me to help you, you need to pastebin the contents of your script
<spass> lolmatic: you can always copy script to /etc/cron.hourly
<smftre> Davidius, sorted, i needed to modify the apache2.conf to include it manually..
<lolmatic> spass: user?
<spass> lolmatic: like: 17 *    * * *   root    cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly
<spass> lolmatic: in /etc/crontab syntax needs declaring user
<jrib> lolmatic: you would only need to specify a user if you aren't using a user's crontab (you're instead using the /etc/crontab).  But you should use a user's crontab (by using crontab -e)
<lolmatic> how can i force the cron.hourly to run now?
<lolmatic> to test it?
 * jrib sighs
<thezman60> hi everyone
<ActionParsnip> hi thezman60
<thezman60> hi ActionParsnip
<spass> lolmatic: change time in /etc/crontab that handles running cron.daily scripts
<llutz> lolmatic: sudo run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly
<o__oll> change timekeeping divider symbol from : to /
<thezman60> Im a real newbie to xchat
<gconf> hi. How can I copy all the deb files in a folder so that I can install it later when I need it ?
<o__oll> instantly looks more futuristic
<spass> or like llutz said.
<o__oll> =P
<spass> gconf: cp *.deb <destination> ?!?
<odix> still messing with this hard drive issue, heres what its saying. When i plug in the hard drive by itself, it works, when i plug it in with the other blank drive it doesnt, they both sit on channel 0, ones a master and ones a slave (apparently), SATA2 drives
<odix> on boot i get dropped to a shell it says alert! /dev/mapper/blah-root does not exist
<odix> why would it do that with both drives by itself but not with one in it ?
<Guest76773> KK
<LekeFly> How can i check a gnome terminal via SSH?
<odix> can smoebody help me ?
<o__oll> odix does it still do that after reformatting one of them?
<odix> yes
<odix> and if i plug in the drive alone, it works just fine
<o__oll> did it work before with both?
<odix> nope
<odix> one drive is completely blank unallocatd, even tried formatting it, still nothing
<o__oll> it might be a hardware incompatibility, though it's not the most likely it
<geekyogi> anyone knows how to disable gpg check in synaptic?
<o__oll> new partition table too
<geekyogi> apt
<o__oll> so the mbr got wiped
<odix> ALERT! /dev/mapper/udemia-root does nto exist. Dropping to a shell
<odix> well no if i just boot with the one hard drive, it works.
<geekyogi> how to disable gpg check in apt? anyone?
<JaggMo> I installed RHEL 5.4, then installed Ubuntu 10.04. Now am not able to see RHEL in the startup menu...
<odix> linux comes up, the login screen, but after i hti enter, i get dropped to initramfs
<JaggMo> Any one help me pls....
<o__oll> odix, oh, i mean on the drive that you formatted, did you kill the partition table
<Pici> LekeFly: I'm not sure what you mean by that, can you elaborate?
<wols_> JaggMo: you will need to add it back manually
<odix> o___oll gparted gave me no option to kill the  tables, its set as ms-dos
<odix> the table*
<ActionParsnip> JaggMo: try: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y install os-prober; sudo os-prober; sudo update-grub
<JaggMo> How to add the RHEL boot loader in Ubuntu?....
<LekeFly> Pici: i have a machine running with a terminal window open.. and id like to "view" that window in ssh.. :p
<ActionParsnip> JaggMo: os-prober may just detect it
<wols_> JaggMo: where is the RHEL bootloader installed to?
<geekyogi> ActionParsnip, do you know how to diable gpg check in ubuntu?
<Lasers> LekeFly: Learn how to use screen.
<fulc> Can anyone help me with enabling xen on a UEC?
<geekyogi> ActionParsnip, do you know how to disable gpg check in ubuntu?
<Pici> LekeFly: afaik, thats not possible.  Thats why tools such as screen exist.
<odix> im going to try a clean install, i guess.
<ActionParsnip> geekyogi: gpg check for what?
<o__oll> odix, okay I'm doing a bit of research into your error
<JaggMo> how to find out that?
<ikonia> JaggMo you don't want to do that, as it will cause problems with kernel updates in ubuntu
<o__oll> odix, to see of there's anything else we can do before you lose data
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<geekyogi> ActionParsnip, for packages in apt, synaptic
<odix> o__oll
<ActionParsnip> geekyogi: can you pastebin the output of:  sudo apt-get update    and I can advise
<JaggMo> wols_: how to find out?...
<ActionParsnip> JaggMo: did my command not work?
<o__oll> odis, can you boot into the one of them with supergrubdisk?
<o__oll> with both of them plugged in
<o__oll> if yes then it's probably just a config issue
<JaggMo> ActionParsnip: Am working on that now...
<geekyogi> The thing is that.. I'm trying to use Backtrack repos on ubuntu.. and I don't have the gpg keys for the repository
<o__oll> *odix
<K1ng> !up k1ng.php-dev.net
<smftre> what's that line i have to add to get other file types to run as php for example? for the life of me i cant remember :P
<geekyogi> ActionParsnip The thing is that.. I'm trying to use Backtrack repos on ubuntu.. and I don't have the gpg keys for the repository
<Pici> K1ng: What are you trying to do?
<ActionParsnip> geekyogi: if you can give the text I can advise.
<K1ng> i just want to know if its works :D
<ActionParsnip> geekyogi: can you also give the output of: sudo apt-get -y install pastebinit; pastebinit /etc/lsb-release       thanks
<smftre> ahh, i recall: AddType application/x-httpd-php .htm
<odix> sorry agbck
<odix> whats that ?
<geekyogi> W: GPG error: http://all.repository.backtrack-linux.org revolution Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY AB6DA34B475A6B7F W: GPG error: http://64.repository.backtrack-linux.org revolution Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY AB6DA34B475A6B7F W: GPG error: http://source.repository.backtrack-linux.o
<odix> supergrubdisk ?
<odix> huh?
<ikonia> geekyogi: they are back track repos - not for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> geekyogi: pastebin the whole output please, like I asked
<geekyogi> Yes I know
<o__oll> supergrubdisk is a utility disk that just looks for grub config files regarless of mbr
<ikonia> geekyogi: ok - so why are you trying to use them with ubuntu ?
<odix> One of them is completely wiped, the other has the os on it, if i just 0plug the one with the os on it, it boots and runs fine, if i just plug the one with nothing on it, it does nothing, if i plug both in i get dropped to a shell
<ActionParsnip> geekyogi: so why paste the text here like that when "you know"?
<o__oll> you can use it to try and boot into otherwise broken systems most of the time
<odix> i havent tried that
<geekyogi> so that I can make use of backtrack packages
<geekyogi> on ubuntu
<ikonia> geekyogi: that is not supported, there are certain things different, you don't mix and match like that
<JaggMo> ActionParsnip: Done.. Now do u want me to restart pc?....
<ikonia> geekyogi: if you want to use backtrack pages, use backtrack linux
<ActionParsnip> geekyogi: can you give a PASTEBIN of both commands I gave
<o__oll> odix, Oh also, something silly: this helped on my desktop once, did you try a different arrangement of the drive connections?
<ActionParsnip> JaggMo: sure
<odix> yes =)
<o__oll> i.e. plugging them into different ports
<odix> the bios reads both of htem on channel 0 sata
<JaggMo> Thank u..  let me do that & get u back soon...
<o__oll> odix, same issue?
<odix> yup
<o__oll> strange
<geekyogi> After this operation, 2,105kB of additional disk space will be used. Get:1 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main python-configobj 4.7.1-1 [232kB] Get:2 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/universe pastebinit 1.1-1 [23.2kB] Fetched 255kB in 3s (78.3kB/s)
<geekyogi> ActionParsnip, :
<odix> it always sets the wrong one as MASTER even tho that doesnt matter cause its sata
<FloodBot1> geekyogi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<odix> no matter what, it is a via embedded system
<ActionParsnip> geekyogi: let pastebinit install, it will make a URL. What is it?
<ThinkT510> !pastebin | geekyogi
<ubottu> geekyogi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> odix: check settings in BIOS
<odix> action: went through it all, been going for 5 hours at this
<o__oll> odix, wow. at that point it might really be best to just backup and do a fresh setup.
<odix> i know, i did, but without the other hd plugged in
<odix> i didnt think that woudl matter ? I will do a fresh with both plugged in
<odix> thats my next step right now
<odix> i just dont get why that would matter if there is no partition table, i mean after all, how would you add additional storage ?
<odix> it just does not make sense /
<geekyogi> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/629791/
<o__oll> odix, well the partition table contains the MBR, you can clear the MBR by creating a fresh partition table. just erasing the volume doesn't do that
<o__oll> odix, but i'm starting to feel this might be a different issue than that alltogether
<pierre_m57> test
<geekyogi> ActionParsnip, I didn't understand the use of Pastebin..
<pierre_m47> test
<Pici> pierre_m47: yes, we read you
<Pici> geekyogi: paste your output there, press the button, then give us the url of the resulting page.
<JaggMo> ActionParsnip: Sorry..  I still don't have RHEL option in startup menu itself...
<buff27> pierre_m47, your working
<o__oll> odix, If you're going to reinstall again make sure to just plug in _everything_ you plan on using to assure you have all the drivers and the automatic partitioning considers everything
<buff27> pierre_m57, you work too
<pierre_m47> thanks for your responses
<o__oll> odix, unfortunately that's all the advice i can come up with, I'd been doing some reasearch for you on the side, too but my newsgroup and google fu isn't working well today
<o__oll> although maybe there's someone more savvy than me in the chat that can help you more
<WLU>  #emacs
<Goliath> shockrates@ErebusPC:~$ sudo -H -u anonymous firefox
<Goliath> [sudo] password for shockrates:
<Goliath> No protocol specified
<Goliath> how can i fix this?
<FloodBot1> Goliath: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JaggMo> wols_: I know boot partition installed in /dev/sda1, but how to find where the RHEL bootloader is installed to?
<schu> hi there. when copying file from a local machine to a remote server with rsync, is there a way to auto-create the initial directory (say i want to put /files to myserver:/files but the remote dir doesn't exist yet)?
<schu> copying files*
<JaggMo> I installed RHEL 5.4, then installed Ubuntu 10.04. Now am not able to see RHEL in the startup menu...  Can any one help me........
<geekyogi> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/629794/
<ikonia> JaggMo: because the ubuntu grub has overwritten the redhat applied one
<odix> thanks ool
<ikonia> JaggMo: if you do an update-grub2 in ubuntu it may find and dicovery the redhat os - but I doubt it
<JaggMo> ikonia: Ubuntu 10.04 has GRUB2 in it default, i believe...
<ikonia> JaggMo: correct
<JaggMo> ikonia: so..  do i need to update grub2 again?...
<ikonia> JaggMo: no - I've just told you what to do
<geekyogi> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/629794/
<Goliath> how can i make a script i put in /etc/init.d/ start on boot?
<JaggMo> ikonia: is it, sudo update-grub2 command?
<Goliath> ?
<bastidrazor> Goliath: put the script in /etc/rc.local instead.
<ikonia> JaggMo: yes
<JaggMo> ikonia: OK...
<ActionParsnip> geekyogi: cheers, let me review
<Goliath> bastidrazor: what does this do?
<geekyogi> ActionParsnip, I found the gpg keys for the packages. and Backtrack packages are getting installed on ubuntu without any problem.. but sitll would like to know how to disable gpg keys
<Goliath> bastidrazor: write /etc/init.d/myscript in there?
<Goliath> or what?
<ikonia> geekyogi: man apt-get
<geekyogi> ActionParsnip, checks*
<JaggMo> ikonia: let me restart pc, catch u then...
<odix> i mean i dont even thin i should do this
<ikonia> geekyogi: it's listed in the man page
<odix> because how would i add new space then
<odix> ive never had an issue like that,,,
<odix> this*
<Goliath> ?
<ActionParsnip> geekyogi: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com AB6DA34B475A6B7F
<Goliath> bastidrazor: e?
<soziety> hello, anybody can recommend me a good client for vpn (pptp, ipsec) plz
<ActionParsnip> soziety: network manager
<JaggMo> ikonia: still no go...  how to do that manually?...
<Goliath> FUCK UBUNTU
<geekyogi> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/629795/
<soziety> I need a special function, when vpn falling down the internet will must falling down too
<geekyogi> ActionParsnip, Thanks for your support.. appreciate it,. But I found the GPG keys and the issue is no more.. :)
<wols_> JaggMo: you usually don't. it doesn't matter anyways since you most probably need to reinstall it. one bootloader you install the the MBR, the other you install into the partition that linux is installed to. then you add to the MBR-bootloader an entry for teh linux-partition bootloader
<ikonia> !grub2 > JaggMo
<ubottu> JaggMo, please see my private message
<o__oll> odix, I just thought of something. What mode are your drives running?
<o__oll> ACPI, etc.
<soziety> hello, anybody can recommend me a good client for vpn (pptp, ipsec) plz, I need a special function, when vpn falling down the internet will must falling down too
<o__oll> Potentially switching them to JBOD might help.
<ikonia> JaggMo: ubottu has just send you a pm with a grub wiki page, it explains how to manually add an entry, it's worth using the menu.lst file from your Red Hat install (it's in /boot/grub on your redhat machine)
<szal> soziety: please rephrase the problem description, your sentence doesn't make sense
<jpds> !info network-manager-pptp | soziety
<ubottu> soziety: network-manager-pptp (source: network-manager-pptp): network management framework (PPTP plugin). In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.1+git.20110207t142407.7e1d989-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 34 kB, installed size 204 kB
<bazhang> hi
<pRoV7x>  hi   bazhang
<o__oll> odix, another issue I see is that we've spent so much time on this issue that what we're talking about is no longer clear with the rest of the chat. if you want I could help you create a pastebin that outlines your issue and the steps we've taken so far and hopefully someone will be able to point out something we overlooked somewhere
<bazhang> pRoV7x, please disable that
<LjL> hi
<pRoV7x>  hi   LjL
<o__oll> odix, i also just though of someone else we could ask that probably knows these kind of problems WAY better than me
<JaggMo> ikonia: got that...  letme go thru & try that... thanks...
<ikonia> JaggMo: great
<JaggMo> ubottu: got that...  letme go thru & try that... thanks...
<ubottu> JaggMo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<asarch> md5sums?
<asarch> Where are they?
<Pici> !hashes | asarch
<ubottu> asarch: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<asarch> Thank you Pici! Thank you very much :-)
<Pici> asarch: They should also be in a MD5SUMS file on the server where you got the iso
<david___> hi
<Woody4u_> hi, is it possible to lound a specific programm after a given usb harddisk is connected?
<o__oll> odix, Try asking Suhana, from the peppermint (os) help chat. would probably know. Is practically always online on #peppermint@irc.spotchat.org
<asarch> I just clicked on "Download now"
<kakashi_> whgat is the best way of deleting a huge huge file (of the order of 400 G)
<Woody4u_> i want to automaticly start a backup everytime when i connect the disk
<david___> after i installed KDE the Unity and planels wont load :(
<kakashi_> I dont want to use rm, its slow as hell
<dr_willis> unlink  perhaps
<dr_willis> but i dont see why rm would be slow.. normally deletion is quite fast.
<dr_willis> now 400000+ 1k files.. could be slow...
<david___> brb
<WildeJA> Good Afternoon All
<kakashi_> well, this is taking a long long time
<kakashi_> don really know why, probably the way it is stored
<kakashi_> its a basically a file with the STDOUTS
<kakashi_> its just a single file with oustream from C++
<kakashi_> I am not sure, why it is taking such a long time
<david___> ok back
<david___> after i installed KDE the Unity and planels wont load :(
<david___> it wont give me any error
<o__oll> kakashi_ how about creating an empty file, then saving it under the name of the big file in the same directory as the big file
<o__oll> overwriting might be faster.
<dr_willis> i thought deleteing a file was  very fast because its just unlinking the name from  the data. I cant even rember the right terms now...
<rinkukokiri> need help with this::  <info> (wlan0): device state change: 8 -> 3 (reason 38)
<rinkukokiri> what does it mean
<o__oll> david__,  could you clarify? Are you logging into the KDE enviroment or the unity environment?
<david___> no Unity
<wols_> rinkukokiri: you'd need to read the source to see what (and know a lot about this chip as well probably)
<o__oll> david__, it sounded like you were booting to the KDE desktop automatically after, which by deafult wouldn't launch unity. If that were the case it would have been an easy fix
<zaksoldier> Hi
<rinkukokiri> atheros ar928x o__oll
<o__oll> I'm just an intermediate user myself and haven't used unity much so i can't help much there unfortunately
<rinkukokiri> er  wols srry o__oll
<o__oll> np
<david___> after i installed KDE then loged in to KDE then restarted my pc then i selected Ubuntu then Unity and panels didn't load
<rinkukokiri> wols_, well, it seems if one user logs out while another is logged in the network applet disappears from the gnome-panel and I then have no internet connection
<david___> so why the panels wont load :(
<cdavis> How can I download headers for linux-2.6.35-28 I need those headers because I am running natty on that kernel
<rinkukokiri> Can anyone tell me an alternative way to connect to a wireless connection (in case the network applet crashes again?)
<o__oll> david__,  click log out. When you're logging back in there should be a dropdown box somwhere that allows you to chose your WM
<o__oll> there select unity
<wols_> rinkukokiri: that's not a wlan problem but very very much sounds like the typical shitty network manager idiocy :P
<david___> i did
<david___> it wont load :(
<rinkukokiri> wols_, well. is there an alternative?
<wols_> rinkukokiri: use wicd if you must have a network manager thingie or use /etc/network/interfaces directly
<dr_willis> david__,  you could try a  'unity --reset' or 'unity --reset-icons'
<dr_willis> david__,  ill exit lubuntu here and go to unity. I got kde, lxde and unity all installed... brb
<david___> ok i go try it i will be back
<squantrill> Printing at cli works using lpr,  openoffice printing works from firefox or other gnome apps it doesn't on ubuntu 10.04 any ideas where to look ?
<ActionParsnip> rinkukokiri: tried a different wireless channel?
<david___> plz tell dr_willis i brb
<rinkukokiri> ActionParsnip, can't try another channel when i can't manage the connection.
<ActionParsnip> rinkukokiri: use a wired connection, or another pc
<rinkukokiri> ActionParsnip,  that's not anywhere near what I was asking for... ._.
<Castatroy> hello folks where does /etc/resolv.conf file get populated
 * rinkukokiri realizes how useless this chat/release has become
<rinkukokiri> ty wols_     peace all
<Castatroy> when i manually change it - it get overwritten
<squantrill> nobody knows about printing  ?
<dr_willis> david__,  i see the same issue here.. got Kubuntu+ Ubuntu + lubuntu installed.. first time ive tried unity since installig kde... panels are not loading
<cdavis> Castatroy: dhcp will rewrite that file each time
<wols_> Castatroy: whenever you request a IP via dhcp it gets overwritten. there are several ways around it. the cleanest being a dhcp setting not to request a DNS server
<dr_willis> david__,  unity --replace   made it come up however..
<dr_willis> david__,  luckly i had a icon on the desktop to launch a terminal.. alt-f2 was not working either
<wols_> dr_willis: ctrl+alt+f2 is always there...
<cdavis> Castatroy: /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf has a prepend section where you can put your own dns
<cdavis> How can I download headers for linux-2.6.35-28 I need those headers because I am currently running natty on that kernel
<david___> :) thanks
<dr_willis> !headers
<ubottu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<david___> when u said that
<david___> i searched for unity the i run that in KDE
<Castatroy> cdavis: which parameter do i set for a nic in the /etc/net/interfaces file to set dns
<david___> now is works thanks :)
<david___> it*
<wols_> cdavis: packages.ubuntu.com also has it if your current sources.list doesn't have it
<scarleo> I don't get any update notifications any more after updating to Natty
<david___> dr_willis thanks for the info
<wols_> Castatroy: do you use DHCP on that NIC?
<dr_willis> david__,  no idea why kde and unity would conflct like that.
<Castatroy> wols_: please no
<david___> but look i searched on the start menu of the KDE Unity
<wols_> Castatroy: post-up script then I guess
<david___> the run that now it's working
<cdavis> Castatroy: I don't think you can setup DNS in the interfaces file
<david___> then*
<dr_willis> david__,  no idea what you mean by that.. You expected to find  'unity' in the kde menus?
<dr_willis> Running Unity under kde.. would be.. weird. :)
<ActionParsnip> possible though
<david___> yah when u open KDE menus search for Unity
<david___> lol
<david___> yah it looks weird
<Castatroy> cdavis: i guess thats where the difference lies between debian and ubuntu then
<dr_willis> i cant even imagine why you would want to david__
<david___> brb
<dr_willis> I recall years ago accidently geting systems running gnome and kde both at the same time.. caused all sorts of weirdness
<ActionParsnip> lxde+ unity2D = winning
<AdvoWork> ive got a user "ftpmain" and im trying to make a user with pretty much the same permissions but so they can only view a certain folder when they login to my ftp. any ideas please?
<dr_willis> so far i really havent seen much  to relate unity to 'win' :)  but it is getting improvements
<david___> ok back
<dr_willis> Now if the panel icons and top menu bar would quit getting all messed up when i run a browser..
<dinkdink> i was on debian for a while.. locked up all the time
<dinkdink> i was on 6.02 i believe it was
<david___> lol but did u try run it on KDE?
<dinkdink> on ppc64 architecture of course
<dr_willis> david__,  i dont see the point of even trying thazt
<dinkdink> no i went with fluxbox and xorg
<dr_willis> You can run the gnome-panel on unity. :)
<david___> lol it looks cool
<david___> gnome?????
<dinkdink> i'm on lxdm and LXDE in lucid now
<dinkdink> LDXE?
<Pici> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dr_willis> run gnome panel in unity and you get the normal top and bottom panels. and the side launcher panel. :)
<david___> lol
<david___> come on just try Unity for a sec in KDE
<david___> tell me what u think
<dinkdink> i would never do that
<david___> dr_willis
<Jack___> hey
<dinkdink> o
<Jack___> hello all
<dr_willis> unity panel still messed up on me when i run  chromium/google chrome and go to a flash game like the angry birds site.
<zaksoldier> Hi man
<Jack___> can any 1 tell me how to remove ubuntu from windows boot
<dinkdink> kde has better leaner running apps than gnome
<david___> look now u on Ubuntu?
<zaksoldier> Manual delete maybe
<Jack___> no i am on windows
<dr_willis> Jack___,  you did a WUBI install?
<dinkdink> windows.. blehk
<Jack___> everytime i start windows asks me to choose win 7 or ubuntu ..
<dr_willis> wubi/installing inside windows.. should have a entry in the add/remove programs   tool.
<ActionParsnip> Jack___: how did you install it?
<zaksoldier> Is good to choose
<fa_effekt> is there a way to get ad hoc working on an ubuntu desktop?
<Jack___> i dont remember may be pen drive
<david___> dr_willis u are on Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Jack___: do you have ubuntu still installed?
<squantrill> could my printing problem be caused by gtk2 ?
<Jack___> no i have formatted that drive
<zaksoldier> I did this also
<ActionParsnip> fa_effekt: sure, use network manager
<dr_willis> fa_effekt,  ive either had it work... or not work at all. :( i think it may have some relationship to the esact wireless card/drivers.
<ActionParsnip> Jack___: then use your windows install cd and reinstate the bootloader, ask in ##windows
<zaksoldier> Install ubuntu if you are in windows
<dr_willis> david__,  using unity right now. so yes.
<david___> can login to KDE plz
<fa_effekt> as of now the wireless card is reading all the wireless networks in the local area
<david___> can you*
<lsolesen> How do I change what happens on shutdown in Natty?
<Jack___> isnt there any way to remove it  from windows.?
<dr_willis> david__,  not right now
<fa_effekt> but can't seem to get ad hoc to work
<david___> ok one more thing
<dr_willis> Jack___,  if you did a FULL/Normal install - you will want to reinstall the windows bootloader. then delete the linux partitions
<fa_effekt> cell phone can't see the ad hoc station
<dr_willis> Jack___,  a wubi install - will have an add/remove programs entry
<zaksoldier> From boot.ini
<david___> i want to run game like NFS HP 2010 on Ubuntu how i do that
<Jack___> yeah from boot.ini
<Jack___> how to do that
<dr_willis> !wine | david__
<ubottu> david__: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<david___> but i tryed that it wont let install that game idk why
<dr_willis> Jack___,  if its in your boot.ini then you did a wubi install  i imagine... again.. see if theres a entry for it in the add/remove programs  tool/
<zaksoldier> You will see 2 long lines delete 1 line that contains ubuntu and save
<bazhang> check the appdb and join #winehq david___
<bazhang> !appdb | david___
<ubottu> david___: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Auriga> david__, Not all games work under wine. Check at the wine website if others have installed it successfully or not.
<david___> oh ok
<david___> kk thanks everyone
<Jack___> ok how to fix it through windows cd
<AdvoWork> if ive got this user: ftp.user:x:1048:2002::/home/default/ftp.user:/bin/false   how would i make a user thats similar to that, but that has a specific path set for when they login?
<karthick87> Where to get the firefox logs?
<Jack___> its not there in add/remove
<dr_willis> Jack___,  it all depends on if you did a WUBI insatll.. or a normal install.
<Jack___> a normal install
<dr_willis> Jack___,  if its a normal insatll. Youi want to reinstall the windows bootloader. then delete the linux patitions. Unless you want to keep linux in some way
<zaksoldier> Ok
<dr_willis> !mbr
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Jack___> ok tell me how dr willis
<dr_willis> Jack___,  reinstalling the windows mbr depends on your windows version. see #windows or the dozens of web sites that tell how to do it.
<dr_willis> a real windows cd often makes it a lot easier.
<david___> oh
<Jack___> i have a real windows 7 cd
<dr_willis> theres other live cds out that can do it also
<david___> what about like OME users???
<zaksoldier> Or via cfg boot in windows recovery console
<bazhang> Jack___, ##windows for help
<dr_willis> MS likes to change the commands to fix the mbr in every reelase.
<Jack___> no 1 is replying in windows
<dr_willis> david__,  theres windows cds you can download
<dr_willis> MS has some repair cd images somewhere..
<dinkdink> 7 puts vista to shame
<david___> rly??? i didn't know that
<bazhang> Jack___, that does not make this the windows support channel be patient
<zaksoldier> Windows channel
<bazhang> dinkdink, lets stay on topic please
<Jack___> ha ha ok
<dinkdink> lets not and say we did
<dinkdink> ;)
<Auriga> Anyone using dual monitors?
<ActionParsnip> Auriga: i'm sure millions do
<wols_> Auriga: ask your real question
<Jack___> i thought linux users are the former master users of windows
<Lanlost> o__oll, are you still here?
<zaksoldier> Yes
<dr_willis> Jack___,  are people whio have gotten sick of windows....
<ActionParsnip> Jack___: not strictly
<Auriga> wols_, That was the real Q, no point in elaborating if no one online says yes...
<Jack___> Sick of windows.? try Mac
<Stockholm_Angel> help I need to fly somehere and therefore need to encrypt my disk again but its not showing up in xorg
<zaksoldier> Linux cant be hacked
<wols_> Auriga: you are wrong
<bazhang> !xrandr | Auriga
<ubottu> Auriga: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Lanlost> o__oll, do you remember how I said the game works fine without the disk and only needs it for the cd audio? I just need the .ccd/.img into .bin/.cue so that I can mount it in dosbox so that the cd audio will play?
<dr_willis> Jack___,  i will pass on macs - id rather use windows.
<Stockholm_Angel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/629802/
<wols_> zaksoldier: you talk rubbish. don't do that
<Stockholm_Angel> zaksoldier: lies
<Auriga> zaksoldier, Do you bother with Compiz still?
<Jack___> linux cant be hacked.?
<bazhang> zaksoldier, Jack___ thats enough
<Stockholm_Angel> linux can be hacked if the user makes a weak password
<Auriga> zaksoldier, or more the point the cube?
<Jack___> hey angel
<zaksoldier> Hi zero
<david___> dr_willis what u think about Ubuntu vs Win7?
<Auriga> wols_, Okay... You're right.
<ActionParsnip> david___: wrong channel for that dude
<Jack___> stockholm is in netherlands right
<bazhang> Jack___, please stop
<dr_willis> The Compiz Cube in Unity - has issues.. Cube on Multi Monitor setups have issues... Unity on Multi Monitor setups has issues
<david___> oh so sorry
<Jack___> what happened bazhang.?
<cloventt> This is the ubuntu support channel, if you want to discuss random things about ubuntu please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Chotaz> why does brasero corrupt every single CD I burn with it?(it's not the drive, growisofs works just fine for disk images) If I drag soem filed into a blank disc and click write to disk
<dr_willis> One good thing about Unuity - it has gotten people to forget about that silly cube for the most part.
<Chotaz> after burnint itll say that the files may be corrupt
<bazhang> Jack___, that has zero to do with ubuntu support.
<dinkdink> notice Jack___ sweden
<dr_willis> Chotaz,  ive heard bad things about brasero also.. try one fo the many other burning apps.
<Jack___> oh no friendly chat allowed here.?
<Auriga> dr_willis, I have no issues with it thus far, just in Windows it makes a huge difference to productivity. In Linux though... The cube seems more valuable than a dual setup.
<Pici> Jack___: Use #ubuntu-offtopic for chat.
<Lanlost> o__oll, AcetoneISO lets you make an ISO from a cdrom. I mounted the .ccd using gCDEmu. It mounts two seperate drives. One for the audio and fir the data. I then went to AcetoneISO and told it to make an audio image of /dev/sr0 (where it mounded the audio) and it made a bin that is like 80mb. Tehnically, this should work for the game as it will look for this portion of the disk anyway
<Pici> Jack___: #ubuntu is strictly support.
<dr_willis> I find the cube useless.
<Lanlost> pici, before you say it for me too.. sorry
<cloventt> Jack___: if you want to chat randomly go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Lanlost> I thought I was in offtopic
<Chotaz> dr_willis, suggestion please?
<dr_willis> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<dr_willis> Chotaz,  personally i always use k3b
<o__oll> lanlost that should work, alternatively just rip the music and burn it as audio cd to a disc
<o__oll> and instert that disk
<dr_willis> xfburn seems ok also.
<Stockholm_Angel> dr_willis: i feel Pici putting there kick ban bootson
<dinkdink> wodim is great
<dinkdink> growisofs too
<Chotaz> huh, I dont feel like downloading a whole new dm just to get a burning app
<dinkdink> both great
<Chotaz> wodim
<Chotaz> ill try that
<david___> ok i am going to WineHQ chat take care bye
<dr_willis> Chotaz,  who said you had to....
<dinkdink> chotaz are you burning iso to cd
<dr_willis> Chotaz,  k3b is just a kde app..
<david___> thanks for everything
<Chotaz> i try to install k3b and it asks me to download 245MB worth of files,
<dr_willis> Chotaz,  big deal.... ive seen theme packs bigger then that.
<ActionParsnip> Chotaz: yep, because it uses Qt, not GTK
<dinkdink> Chotaz: well before you run off to wodim.. it's a command line tool
<Chotaz> dinkdink, no problem with that
<ActionParsnip> xfburn is sweet and light
<dinkdink> man up ;)
<dinkdink> \
<Chotaz> I just need to burn 3 cds urgently.
<dr_willis> I saw some new optical burning app mentioned on omgubuntu or webupd8 yesterday also
<dr_willis> Chotaz,   try xfburn then
<lenzoid> Help!!! after installing nvidia proprietary drivers I ended up with a ubuntu one-ish desktop. I uninstalled ubuntu-one though but it's still.. where did the old gnome UI go??? Pls help
<dr_willis> !classic | lenzoid
<ubottu> lenzoid: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<dinkdink> chotaz do this sudo wodim --devices
<dr_willis> No idea what Ubuntu-one-ish means....
<lenzoid> dr_willis: Thnks ;D
<Chotaz> dinkdink, did
<lenzoid> Unity, right that was its name....
<dr_willis> sounds like the nvidia drivers may not be in use.. or miss-installed.
<dinkdink> Chotaz: sudo wodim -eject -tao speed=96 -v -data /dev/scd# /pat/to/image.iso
<Rob_K> hi, i was wondering if there is a tool that lists any system changes like a changelog, perhaps any packages that have been added or removed? does such a tool exist??  thx
<dinkdink> Chotaz: replace /dev/scd# with your actual burner and path to image to actual location of image
<Chotaz> its a buncha files, not an iso, i'd use growisofs for that
<AdvoWork> ive got 2 users that im trying to make the same. uid=1048(testuser) gid=2002(matrixdomain) groups=2002(matrixdomain) AND uid=2002(newuser) gid=100(users) groups=100(users),2002(matrixdomain)  how do i make newuser have the gid 2002?
<dinkdink> Chotaz: well cant help you there.. havent done that myself
<Pici> Rob_K: There are a number of logs in /var/log for that. Look at /var/log/dpkg.log for package installs/removes
<Chotaz> xfburn worked just fine, thanks dinkdink, ActionParsnip and dr_willis
<ActionParsnip> yeah light apps with the day again :)
<wols_> AdvoWork: you can edit your /etc/passwd  but be careful
<Rob_K> Pici: thanks i will take a look.  I do a weekly backup of my server, and i though if there was a tool to create a list of changes for the past week, it would be nice to include in the backup
<monkey> game development channel?
<dinkdink> Chotaz: but if i were you i might looking into creating an iso of your files
<dr_willis> !inf
<bazhang> !alis | monkey
<Chotaz> dinkdink, any particular reason?
<ubottu> monkey: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<dinkdink> Chotaz: working with images is less messy
<Pici> Rob_K: I personally use logwatch, it sends me a daily email with log entries for the logs I want to look at.  I believe  you can specify the frequency as well.
<Rob_K> Pici: that sounds like exactly what i'm looking for, thanks
<Castatroy> which command can i use to convert a file system from fat32 to ntfs
<DarsVaeda> Hi, I'm just in the process of upgrading to natty - whilst it shutdown my msyql server..which is a bit "not so good" cause I can work with it right now, the upgrade process should mention that!
<dinkdink> Castatroy: i would look into gparted, they make a live cd
<AdvoWork> wols_, they now match, but what controls if a user can login or not? my one user can, my other one cant :S
<ThinkT510> Castatroy: if you want to keep the data on it, back the data up first then format it with gparted
<Castatroy> ok
<monkey> i m new to backtrack 5................where to find beginners manual or guide?
<sudokill> their website
<ThinkT510> !backtrack | monkey
<ubottu> monkey: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<bazhang> monkey, go to backtrack channel for that
<dinkdink> backtrack has a channel here bro
 * dr_willis wonders why beginners always seem to want to use backtrack,.
<sudokill> makes people leet
<ActionParsnip> monkey: ask in #backtrack-linux
 * edbian wonders why backtrack people always seem to come to the #ubuntu channel
<dr_willis> !manual | monkey
<ubottu> monkey: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ActionParsnip> edgars: no idea
<dr_willis> edbian,  i think the bt people havent changed the irc client to go else where by defaultg
 * sudokill think it's funny some people use backtrack as their main os, because they think it's more secure
<dinkdink> is that what it is
<dr_willis> edbian,  go file a bug report on their site. :)
<dinkdink> that explains a lot
<dinkdink> gnash finally finished compiling yay
<dinkdink> i want to ask about the minimal cd
<dinkdink> has anyone actually installed here
<sudokill> what ubuntu?
<dr_willis> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<dinkdink> well if i do it it's gonna be oneiric.. i'm on lucid
<bazhang> dinkdink, yes, what's the question
<sudokill> i was wondering about minimal
<edbian> dr_willis: ha, Maybe I will...
<sudokill> is it similar to arch?
<Pici> sudokill: Its Ubuntu with nearly nothing installed.
<dinkdink> i don't really have a question of specificity i just want to know in general how does it compare to ubuntu server because i need the optimum low resource install for ppc64.. just found out about lubuntu-desktop and  it runs faster than fluxbox on xorg
<sudokill> yea, but is the installer similar to arch?
<bazhang> sudokill, no idea
<ThinkT510> sudokill: sort of, it gives you a core system which you can build up from (but arch is rolling-release)
<sudokill> i know
<ActionParsnip> dinkdink: then use lubuntu then, server has no X server so will be even faster
<sudokill> ubuntu minimal sounds good
<dinkdink> ActionParsnip: i am on lubntu now
<ActionParsnip> dinkdink: its all I use :)
<dinkdink> ActionParsnip: but if i were to minimal install rather than server install would that be worth it
<penquite> Hi all
<ActionParsnip> dinkdink: not really, if you want a server install server. If you want minimal, use minimal
<dinkdink> arch is rolling-release, can you elaborate. i thought arch was another distro
<sudokill> arch constantly updates
<sudokill> like gentoo
<sudokill> no new release every 6 months
<Auriga> dinkdink, when you update Arch, that is the latest release.
<sudokill> with arch the only command u need is pacman -Syyu
<sudokill> thats it
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sudokill> jeez im only explaining
<bazhang> its the wrong place sudokill
<dinkdink> sounds good but i doubt it will run on my ppc64 architecture
<nnull> rather trivial issue, full screen flash (eg: youtube) is very chuggy, any ideas on how i may resolve this?
<edbian> dinkdink: gentoo would
<sudokill> nnull, is it 32 bit flash on 64 bit?
<edbian> but this is offtopic
<Auriga> dinkdink, Try it & see.
<penquite> Could someone help me out with a groups / permissions thing in Ubuntu server?
<dinkdink> and chrooting and building my own system is beyond my capability at the moment
<nnull> 32bit sudokill
<nnull> on 32 bit
<nnull> lol :)
<sudokill> nnull, idk i heard 32 bit flash on 64 has some problems but i hear flash on linux isnt 100% great anyway
<sudokill> nnull, try reinstalling flash
<sudokill> it helped me once
<dinkdink> i got a hold of gentoo minimal but non of the images would load
<sudokill> dinkdink, pm me
<Guest44668> I have a question, why don't I have drop-down menus in any of my application windows?  Is that a normal thing for the latest Ubuntu?
<blady> HALO
<edbian> Guest44668: Yes, they are at the top now (like a MAC)
<blady> siema
<bazhang> !pl | blady
<ubottu> blady: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Auriga> edbian, You mean Unity works like mac too....?
<Auriga> Lol.
<edbian> Auriga: Yeah sure, they're identical
<Guest44668> I never had amac, and I can't find them at all.
<edbian> Guest44668: Very top
<blady> hello everybody
<Auriga> edbian, Oh man, thanks, glad I didn't upgrade.
<Guest44668> Is there a way to change it back?
<edbian> Auriga: :)
<Auriga> Guest44668, When you log in, look at the bottom.
<bazhang> Guest44668, choose classic from the login window
<edbian> Guest44668: Log out, click your name, change session to Ubuntu classic, log in
<sudokill> Guest44668, i think classic mode
<Auriga> Guest44668, There is a menu there.
<Guest44668> Awesome, thanks!
<Auriga> Is Unity going to be in the next LTS?
<nnull> just fyi, answer to my own previous question = flash setting change 100k drive use to 10 meg, fixed full screen flash chugging
<Kartagis> can I install ff3 and ff4 side by side?
<edbian> Kartagis: THere is a way to do it, yes
<Kartagis> edbian: google?
<edbian> Kartagis: I can just tell you.  Do you have a firefox installed right now?
 * edbian misses Goliath
<Kartagis> edbian: yes
<Kartagis> edbian: ff4
<AdvoWork> anyone got any ideas why when ive made a new user, same groups/gid etc as another user, why one can login to the ftp but another cant?
<edbian> Kartagis: You wanna add firefox 3 then.  Go to the website and download the version for linux.
<Kartagis> edbian: and then?
<edbian> Kartagis: I'm thinking.
<edbian> Kartagis: I think the best way to do it is to download ff3 from the site, and make a special symlink for it in /usr/local/bin/
<Kartagis> edbian: okay thanks
<edbian> Kartagis: It is difficult to find a copy of ff3 on the site though :/
<zerium1> having issue with video card in 11.04 not outputting highest resolution... been looking on the web but cant seem to find a solution
<zerium1> it is only displaying 1280x800 on my dell d630c
<zerium1> windows would output 1440 x 900
<penquite> Would anyone be able to take a guess at why when I type members www-data, my username is in there, but when I type groups, the www-data group doesn't appear in the list?
<MonkeyDust> guys, my wired eth0 connection won't connect anymore, don't know why -- it works correctly when i use a live cd -- hints & tips?
<ActionParsnip> zerium1: which video chip?
<zerium1> ActionParsnip: nvida quadro nvs 135m
<nibbler_> MonkeyDust, does it show up properly in the network manager? can you nopaste /etc/network/interfaces ?
<MonkeyDust> nibbler_: it says: not managed
<nibbler_> MonkeyDust, that points to the 2nd part of my question/request ;-)
<ActionParsnip> zerium1: you may need to run: sudo nvidia-xconfig    then manually edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  to set the res
<zerium1> ActionParsnip: ok
<MonkeyDust> nibbler_: what's the paste url again?
<nibbler_> !nopaste | MonkeyDust
<nibbler_> !paste | MonkeyDust
<ubottu> MonkeyDust: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zerium1> ActionParsnip: guessing i need ot edit the xorg.conf since my resolution isn't in the nvidia xserver settings
<zerium1> ?
<jebula> Could someone help me figure out how to reinstall alsamixer? For some reason it is saying that it isn't found. I have reinstalled alsa-utils etc.. with no luck.
<gconf> hi..last time someone helped me to save all the deb packages in a folder.the folder was automatically created and was named as dpkg-repack.Does anyone know the command line to copy all the packages in a folder ?
<zerium1> ActionParsnip: when i tried to run 'sudo nvida-xconfig' i got the following
<nimrod10> jebula, try to purge alsa-utils and reinstall it
<zerium1> data incomplete...
<nimrod10> jebula, according to packages.ubuntu.com   alsa-utils contains  alsamixe
<david____> dr_willis u still loged in Ubuntu?
<jebula> nimrod10, yup
<ActionParsnip> zerium1: you'll get a message, it's ok to ignore
<zerium1> ActionParsnip: ok... looks like it populated it, is there a url to where i need to add my max resolution?
<zerium1> url to instructions...
<david____> ok anyway try Unity on KDE then l8r i come ask u what u think about it :)
<ActionParsnip> zerium1: run:  gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf     then read the file, its obvious :)
<david____> lol kind look nice
<MonkeyDust> nibbler_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/629829/
<lsolesen> is it possible to have the shutdown signal point to e.g. mythshutdown instead of what it is doing by default?
<MonkeyDust> nibbler_: correction: http://paste.ubuntu.com/629833/
<iridium> hey guys, anybody pci-e cards have/can use system memory like agp's memory aperture size?
<iridium> *knows
<adoet_t> wht
<zerium1> ActionParsnip: i didnt see a resolution section
<wols_> of course they do. but how is this ubuntu related iridium?
<iridium> it is... since Hardware channel got invite only
<nibbler_> MonkeyDust, well, it says it uses DHCP which is almost as good as network manager (or even better, depending on the case) - but comment out line #7 and retry? (might require restart of network manager, window system... so maybe just reboot)
<iridium> thank you wols_
<wols_> iridium: no it's not. just register with nickserv and you can go in. even then, it's still not ubuntu related
<klevison> sometimes my ubuntu crashes and logtou it self, what could cause it? where can I see a log to know waht can cause this?
<jkbrntot> klevison: you can look at error logs on System ->administration -> Log file viewer
<adoet_t> which ubuntu version?
<Fudge> how can i remove a package thats marked iU
<Fudge> somethign is conflicting with it
<jkbrntot> * dpending on version yes :|
<jebula> Still no luck with alsa. I get no sound and it doesn't load any snd modules
<klevison> jkbrntot, I'm at gnome 3
<jkbrntot> klevison: ah...  no idea then :P
<w00> hi
<Stockholm_Angel> how do i flip the page in the office programme on ubuntu11.04 so its landscape not portrate
<nerdy_kid> hi, I encrypted a 5.7GB tar file and got a 3.9GB pgp file...is it supposed to be that small?
<Fudge> dpkg -r package:arch
<klevison> adoet_t,  natty
<w00> I have in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20auto-upgrades set: APT::Periodic::Update-Package-Lists "1"; but i would like to know how can i check that it updated the package list?
<ActionParsnip> zerium1: ok then run:  gksudo nvidia-settings      and set the resolution to something, click 'save to x config file'
<klevison> sometimes my ubuntu natty crashes and logtou it self, what could cause it? where can I see a log to know waht can cause this?
<klevison> ops
<ActionParsnip> zerium1: you can then change the numbers of the res you set to the one you desire
<klevison> this is my problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/778490?comments=all
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 778490 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Random logout after upgrading to Natty Narwhal 11.04 (dup-of: 774978)" [High,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 774978 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "xserver crashes in RecordAReply when XRecord is enabled in syndaemon" [High,Fix released]
<zerium1> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Roasted> Will Ubuntu's startup disk creator also work for making a live USB drive of Fedora 15?
<jebula> Is anyone able to help me out with some alsa problems?
<jkbrntot> klevison: you can still try running Log file viewer, though it has been known to crash on gnome 3
<ikonia> Roasted: the supported distros are in the drop down list, the non-supported ones can be pushed, but obviously, not supported
<Roasted> ikonia, appreciate it. thanks.
<Roasted> ikonia, wait are you talking about unetbootin?
<Roasted> ikonia, what you explain with a drop down list sounds like unetbootin. I was referring to Ubuntu's "Startup Disk Creator"
<ikonia> Roasted: ahhh, my apologies, in that case, no I don't believe it will work, but I'm not %100 certain
<gamer1990> I can't install gnome-icon-themes-extra, I get only this message: http://pastebin.com/722jDVD6
<zerium1> ActionParsnip: wasn't there but i looked up how to set it... do i need to reboot for the changes to take effect?
<suigeneris> hi
<Roasted> ikonia, all right. I'm trying to get my non-CD drive laptop to boot F15, but unetbootin seems to fail when I make a flash drive. Other users in the Fedora chat confirmed unetbootin's issues with it, so I was trying to find alternatives, such as DD (also failed) and ubuntu's startup disk gizmo.
<ikonia> gamer1990: broken package
<ikonia> Roasted: I think your onto a dead one with the startup disk creator tool
<suigeneris> is it a bug that I can't type in mount point field when installing natty?
<gamer1990> the package is broken since last year
<Roasted> ikonia, it won't work it seems. It won't even allow me to select Fedora, yet Gparted, lubuntu, ubuntu, edubuntu, and my other ISOs are fine to select. sigh...
<adoet_t> can gnome 3 installed on ubuntu lucid?
<ikonia> adoet_t: gnome 3 is not a supported/stable package in ubuntu
<ikonia> (well the gnome-shell gnome3 enivornment)
<ActionParsnip> adoet_t: with a ppa, yes
<jkbrntot> jebula: what version ubuntu are you on?
<jebula> jkbrntot, 11.04
<w00> I have in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20auto-upgrades set: APT::Periodic::Update-Package-Lists "1"; but i would like to know how can i check that it *really* updated the package list?
<Roasted> ikonia, 11.10 ships with Gnome 3 though, right?
<ikonia> Roasted: no, not properly, it's still the unity/gnome environment
<jkbrntot> jebula: no sound at all? have you tried changing settings on the panel's sound preferences? (e.g. unmuting?)
<jebula> jkbrntot, no sound card is being displayed just the pulseaudio dummy card.
<v_y> will ubuntu11 live installed on a usb stick have a persistent fs?
<Roasted> ikonia, well I know Unity comes by default, but Unity (starting with 11.10) will be Gnome 3 based, so Gnome Shell, I would think, would work as good as any other distro once you install Gnome Shell. Eh??
<ikonia> Roasted: 11.04 is gnome 3 based
<Roasted> ikonia, I'm almost certain that isn't true...
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: you sure ;)
<Roasted> ikonia, in fact I'm positive Unity is based on 2.X
<ikonia> parts of it certainly is
<Pici> ikonia, Roasted: gnome3? do you mean gtk3?
<BlouBlou> ikonia: it's gnome2 with parts of gtk3
<Roasted> Pici, I suppose. I just know it as Gnome 2.X or Gnome 3.0, etc.
<jkbrntot> jebula: ah no sound card detected at all, has it ever worked in the past? what environment?
<krux> http://developer.gnome.org/jhbuild/stable/ you try jhbuild ?.. to get gnome3
<Pici> Roasted: They're not the same thing.
<ikonia> BlouBlou: thank you, that's a better description
<ikonia> Roasted: BlouBlou's got it better
<jebula> jkbrntot, yes it worked OK on here up until some updates were ran. I tried to revert back without any luck.
<Roasted> ikonia, gotcha.
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: ahhh that explains a lot
<Roasted> I certainly hope 11.10's Gnome Shell support is solid. It was just added to 11.10's official repos, so that says something
<Roasted> I think I'll venture over to the +1 room though
<remi_h05> bonjour
<ActionParsnip> I've 11.10 on ,y laptop, runs well, just like every other release I've thown at it
<jkbrntot> jebula: did you try purging and reinstalling alsa?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1316634
<jkbrntot> *2009 post
<jebula> jkbrntot, several times.
<sveinse> Hi. My natty (in ubuntu classic) has started to behave very strange. When I log in I get 40 windows with "Starting file manager" and the file manager wont work any more. Any ideas how to approach this problem?
<jkbrntot> jebula: reboot after installing?  :) sorry just had to ask
<sveinse> I haven't done anything particular except the usual apt update
<jebula> jkbrntot, yup
<sveinse> Likewise meld complains about missing pygtk, even though it's installed
<ActionParsnip> sveinse: reinstall nautilus, see if it helps
<jkbrntot> jebula: also purged and reinstalled pulseaudio?
<jebula> jkbrntot, yes
<jkbrntot> jebula: what's your soundcard
<dr_willis> sveinse,  coould be a messed up saved 'session' also. does the issue affect other users on the system?
<sveinse> ActionParsnip: Do you know if nautilus has py bindings in any way? Perhaps the meld and nautilus issue are related
<jebula> jkbrntot: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)
<CppIsWeird> i restarted gdm, now my top bar is gone, what do?
<jebula> jkbrntot, brb going to try to reboot again..
<jkbrntot> jebula: what is actually displayed on alsa GUI sound preferences hardware tab?
<jkbrntot> ok jebula
<jebula> jkbrntot, cannot open mixer: No such file or directory; for alsamixer
<jkbrntot> jebula: that's displayed when you click on sound icon?
<usr13> CppIsWeird: I think you can just restore defaults pretty easily.  rm -r .gnome2
<usr13> CppIsWeird: In the file manager, hit Ctrl-h  and then right click and delete .gnom2
<usr13> *.gnome2
<dr_willis> unity --reset may be easier...
<Goliath> i am doing (echo "nameserver 127.0.0.1" > /etc/resolv.conf) but my resolv.conf gets overwritten on boot.... what should i do to stop this?
<rudra> could not update ICEauthority file /var/lib/gdm.ICEauthority  ---what does this mean can somebody help?
<ikonia> Goliath: don't use gnome network manager, or tools of that nature
<ActionParsnip> Goliath: add the DNS server in network manager
<ikonia> Goliath: also dhcp could be doing it
<ActionParsnip> Goliath: set the interface to DHCP address only, then set 127.0.0.1, 8.8.8.8   as your DNS
<altsupwin> helow
<usr13> Goliath: are you using DHCP?
<rudra> i'm not able to login into ubuntu
<strowi> hi
<sagaci> H
<usr13> rudra: Did you forget your password?
<altsupwin> please is posible indicate me the channel for spanish people here, thanks !
<ActionParsnip> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<altsupwin> thankssssss
<jkbrntot> jebula: i see you used alsamixer...   looks like you need to reinstall alsa properly
<muay-guy> hello, can I get some directions on how to set up my local apache server to be accessible from outside my network? I already registered a co.cc domain and forwarded my outside 80 port to the internal 80 port but not sure where to go from there
<Goliath> usr13: i am using dhcp yes
<usr13> !password | rudra
<ubottu> rudra: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<viruxINf3ct3d> hi
<rudra> <usr13> no it is hiving me a error msg before start up and i'm unable to see the login page --- could not update ICEauthority file /var/lib/gdm.ICEauthority
<zerium1> for some reason when i edit xorg.conf the settings aren't showing up in nvidia settings manager
<Goliath> usr13: i read that i could edit dhclient.conf and use supersede domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1; but it didnt work
<usr13> Goliath: Sounds like the router is sending out wrong IP info.  You need to re-configure the router with proper nameserver IPs
<viruxINf3ct3d> was trying to configure my internet usb to work with a direction
<usr13> Goliath: Yea you can edit the config file and tell it not to request nameserver
<smftre> where's the apache2 error log on ubuntu?
<viruxINf3ct3d> but the gnome ppp is not showing up
<dr_willis> zerium1,  you are restarting the X server after editing the xorg.conf >
<viruxINf3ct3d> heellllooo
<zerium1> dr_willis: yeah i enabled ctrl-alt-backspace
<zerium1> and restart it...
<dr_willis> theres a gnome gui tool to enable that.. - just a few ckicks and its done.
<asab_> how can I resize my ubuntu ext4 partition? (was created in a 2TB hard disk, 500gbs for ubuntu)
<dr_willis> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<penquite> @muay-guy, Have you just tried getting someone to browse to you via your IP address?
<asab_> I want to keep my original data (about 30gbs) and divide the partition into 2 250gbs paritions.
<dr_willis> asab_,  live cd with gparted - is proberly the easiest way
<nerdy_kid> asab_, boot from a liveCD and run gparted
<usr13> Goliath: Actually what you would do is add line:  prepend domain-name-servers 4.2.2.2
<asab_> what actually is a liveCD?
<usr13> Goliath: Add the line to /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<muay-guy> penquite: I haven't but I'll do it right now
<nerdy_kid> asab_, if you stick the cd that you installed Ubuntu from into your computer drive and reboot it should run off of the CD
<zerium1> dr_willis: issue is my max resolution isn't right...
<jebula> jkbrntot, how could i reinstall it properly?
<usr13> Goliath:  prepend domain-name-servers 4.2.2.2;  #Dont' forget the ; at end of line.
<usr13> Goliath: You can substitute 4.2.2.2 with nameserver IP of your choice
<viruxINf3ct3d> i thought one could get help here?
<ActionParsnip> viruxINf3ct3d: you can
<MoonTiger> is this the channel for dev stuff?
<CppIsWeird> um, removing .gnome2 made everything dissappear
<usr13> MoonTiger: This channel is for help-ees and help-ers
<tsimpson> MoonTiger: no, just technical user support
<usr13> MoonTiger: Your choice
<MoonTiger> ok thnx
<MoonTiger> any idea where the ubuntu dev channel is?
<viruxINf3ct3d> pls am having trouble configuring my usb broadband to work on ubuntu
<viruxINf3ct3d> any help ppplllss
<tsimpson> MoonTiger: #ubuntu-app-devel is the channel for people wanting to develop software on ubuntu, #ubuntu-devel for developing software for ubuntu
<usr13> MoonTiger: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<MoonTiger> thnx :)
<MoonTiger> viruxINf3ct3d, what does dmesg say?
<REK_007> Am facing this problem while mounting a drive :http://pastebin.com/R7KrN3vt
<REK_007> and its no mounting at start up even as it used to
<MoonTiger> viruxINf3ct3d, unplug it ... plug it in ... wait 3 seconds and type "dmesg"
<Taev> Not exactly an ubuntu question and Im sorry for asking it but Im desperate, anyone here live in Chicago or has flown through there? Im trying to find out which airport is bigger i.e. longer runways in Chicago either Midway or O'Hare
<viruxINf3ct3d> jst didnt work
<MoonTiger> ohare
<Taev> Thanks
<jebula> jkbrntot, how could i reinstall alsa properly?
<Taev> I shall never ask off topic questions again, thank you so much for your assistance
<usr13> viruxINf3ct3d: Try what MoonTiger said.  He will help you.
<MoonTiger> viruxINf3ct3d, dmesg didnt work?
<Goliath> usr13: what does prepend do?
<jkbrntot> jebula: wait try this first in terminal, it's supposed to display your sound card if it's detected properly by the system
<viruxINf3ct3d> MoonTiger, now am using windows, i'd have to switch to ubuntu to try it again
<jkbrntot> $ sudo aplay -l
<usr13> Goliath: It will place nameserver IP(s) at top of list in your /etc/resolv.conf file.
<jebula> jkbrntot: cat /proc/asound/devices?
<ActionParsnip> viruxINf3ct3d: if you run:  lsusb   there will be an 8 character hex ID you can use to find guides
<usr13> Goliath: (Your system will use the one at the top of the list first.)
<td123> is unity based on gtk2 and gnome3 based on gtk3?
<jkbrntot> jebula: sudo aplay -l
<Goliath> usr13: so only the one on top is used?
<ActionParsnip> td123: yes
<usr13> Goliath: ... so make sure the one at the top of the list is a valid nameserver.
<jebula> jkbrntot, none found
<viruxINf3ct3d> <ActionParsnip, have done that
<usr13> Goliath: Yes
<ActionParsnip> viruxINf3ct3d: what is the ID?
<td123> does ubuntu plan on developing unity or support a gnome3 version of ubuntu?
<REK_007> Can anyone help ?
<MoonTiger> viruxINf3ct3d, cant help you if ur not running ubuntu rightnow ;)
<usr13> Goliath: Only the one at the top of the list is used, UNLESS, dhclient times out waiting for response.  In which case it will try the next one.  etc.
<mnaines> Does Ubuntu support Radeon HD video cards?
<MoonTiger> mnaines, mine does
<Goliath> usr13: i did supersede domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1; instead
<Goliath> of prepend
<dr_willis> td123,  i think the plan is on focusing on Unity
<Goliath> usr13: i have read it in a guide
<ActionParsnip> REK_007: how are you trying to mount the partition (you can't mount drives)
<usr13> Goliath: Ok, well, try it and see.
<viruxINf3ct3d> theres tut am following, it ask to install gnome-ppp, after i did and follow the instruction but the terminal jst did not show up
<mnaines> MoonTiger, I keep hearing that the graphics become slow and laggy with ATi...At least that's what the reviews said for the drivers on Ubuntu 11.04
<MoonTiger> mnaines, what card do you have?
<IPNixon> how do i disable the screen blanking in server 9.10?
<REK_007> ActionParsnip: I used storage device manager to automount the partition but suddenly from yesterday it doesnt load on start up
<mnaines> I currently have the GeForce 210 but I want to upgrade to a Radeon HD 5670
<usr13> Goliath: but if you are using 127.0.0.1, you will find that it is already there.
<ActionParsnip> IPNixon: karmic support is dead
<usr13> Goliath: Or it should be.
<MoonTiger> mnaines, i have the hd3650 or something (thinkpad t500) and no lag
<inashdeen> hi, anyone know how to get the effect library on pitivi working on ubuntu?
<dr_willis> IPNixon,  theres a stty command/setting i recall to disable bpanking on the console.
<REK_007> ActionParsnip: And now it doesn't allow to mount the drive without root privileges
<Goliath> usr13: shouldnt i change also dhcp/dhclient.conf?
<Goliath> or only dhcp3
<ActionParsnip> REK_007: what groups are you in?
<mnaines> By the way, MoonTiger, is the 512MB version of the Radeon HD 5670 overkill for games like IMVU, WoW, or Urban Terror when played on Ubuntu?
<MoonTiger> mnaines, why not try it with a live boot?
<usr13> Goliath: I think you can also take out "domain-name-servers" from the request line, and just put what you want in /etc/resolv.conf and be done with it.
<REK_007> ActionParsnip: How to check that ?
<ActionParsnip> REK_007: run:   groups
<MoonTiger> mnaines, you can never have too much vram ;)
<wonka_> redhat is dead?
<zerium1> can you scale down the size of the icons in 11.04 on the left bar?
<ActionParsnip> wonka_: not at all
<jkbrntot> jebula: what happens if you type "amixer" in the terminal
<mnaines> MoonTiger, which matters more for OpenGL and Ubuntu, video memory amount or clock speeds?
<wonka_> I happy to hear it
<usr13> Goliath:  The file /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf file is what we were talking about.  Right?
<Goliath> usr13: yes but resolv/conf gets overwritten
<Goliath> usr13: yes
<REK_007> ActionParsnip: rohan adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<dr_willis> zerium1,  yes. vya the unity plugin in the CCSM tool
<dr_willis> !ccsm | zerium1
<ubottu> zerium1: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<jebula> jkbrntot: amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such file or directory
<Goliath> usr13: also exist one colled /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf which is similar
<Goliath> to what you said
<Goliath> called
<MoonTiger> mnaines, i would say vram ... if the caches have to be flushed to fit big texture maps performance will die
<mnaines> Thanks, MoonTiger
<ActionParsnip> REK_007: looks like mine, should be ok
<usr13> Goliath: You are correct.  /etc/resolv.conf gets nameserver IP(s) from your router during DHCP request.
<fiaxh> moin
<ActionParsnip> REK_007: it it on a USB storage?
<jkbrntot> jebula: try sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<REK_007> ActionParsnip: I have 2 partitions on 2 different Hard drives with the same mount point  :/
<Goliath> usr13: so which of the 2 should i modify?
<mosmo> Hello! How can I disable the automatic startup of the GUI with Ubuntu?
<jebula> jkbrntot, i have done that several times as well
<ActionParsnip> REK_007: are you using RAID?
<jkbrntot> alsa-utils is installed already?
<jkbrntot> jebula
<jebula> jkbrntot yup
<REK_007> ActionParsnip: sda1 and sdb5 have the same name and mount point but in reality sda1 is windows drive and sdb5 is the dump drive
<usr13> Goliath: And as I have already said, the best thing to do is go into the router's config and insert valid nameserver IP(s) so that it no longer gives out bogus IP info.
<REK_007> ActionParsnip: no man normal setup
<ActionParsnip> REK_007: 2 partitions on one mount point doesn't sound good
<jkbrntot> jebula: what about alsa-base?
<jebula> jkbrntot, already installed
<jebula> also purged and reinstaleld it
<MoonTiger> mosmo, on a desktop?
<dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<MoonTiger> or that
<MoonTiger> :)
<REK_007> ActionParsnip: I dont it how it got configured but I can use the partitions separately . And both are shown with different names on the file browser .
<rubenjr> for some reason my laptop wont let me install ubuntu or any other distro. but to make sure i put in a windows xp cd in it and it worked fine. when i put any linux distro it brings me to a login screen and doesnt let me install
<jkbrntot> jebula, what is displayed if you type apt-get install alsa-utils now?
<mosmo> [16:57] <MoonTiger> mosmo, on a desktop?
<mosmo> Yes
<MoonTiger> rubenjr, is it a company laptop?
<dr_willis> rubenjr,  sounds like bad cd burns, or bad isos - you could verfy theiso and put it on a usb.
<REK_007> ActionParsnip: but on the storage device manager i see that peculiar thing about them sharing same name and mount point
<jebula> jkbrntot, already installed
<rubenjr> MoonTiger: yes a dell
<rubenjr> dr_willis: i tried a usb also same thing
<MoonTiger> rubenjr, u sure they havent locked it down?
<dr_willis> rubenjr,  whats the prompt exactly?  does the live-usb even boot?
<rubenjr> MoonTiger:  well i mean if they did is there anything i could about it? maybe flash the bios with a different one?
<MoonTiger> rubenjr, very risky
<dr_willis> rubenjr,  this is a laptop you bought FROM dell? or what exactly?
<rubenjr> dr_willis: it goes like as if its about tot ake me to the livecd but then asks me to login
<MoonTiger> rubenjr, if they have locked it down u prolly cant flash a new bios ... even if you could they would know and u prolly couldnt access the company network
<rubenjr> dr_willis:  its a dell but i got it for free
<MoonTiger> rubenjr, i would make a live usb boot and work with that
<MoonTiger> rubenjr, ahhhhhh its ur now?
<rubenjr> MoonTiger: it wont let me get that far
<dr_willis> rubenjr,  could be a video card issue. You could try the 'nomodeset' option, or try the alt-installer cd.
<jkbrntot> jebula: see if you have the following apt installed: libao-common, libmikmod2, libao4, linux-sound-base, libsox-fmt-alsa, libasound2-plugins, libsox1b
<sveinse> dr_willis: It was not related to saved session, as it happens on a newly created user as well. Nor did reinstall of every package *nautilus* package help
<MoonTiger> rubenjr, what exact model is it?
<rubenjr> MoonTiger: dell inspiron 1100
<dr_willis> sveinse,  bummer...
<rubenjr> MoonTiger: yes its mine
<rubenjr> dr_willis:  i will try that
<mosmo> @dr_willis: I can't seem to enter the GRUB settings on boot, neither with pressing shift nor ESC
<mosmo> Is there another way?
<sveinse> Does meld work on your machines?
<MoonTiger> rubenjr, thats an old assed laptop no?
<jebula> jkbrntot, ok?
<rubenjr> MoonTiger:  yes haha
<MoonTiger> mosmo, maybe boot into it and set the manual log on  ... then reboot and change the default session to console ... then reboot
<rubenjr> MoonTiger: but as far as i know ubuntu works great with older models
<jkbrntot> jebula it's all installed?
<jebula> jkbrntot, yes
<marekdef> hi guys, If I have 2 activities 1 is using service and is starting other activity
<MoonTiger> rubenjr, i would think the usb ports are 1.1 and the cd drive prolly cannot read the discs you are using
<marekdef> shall I close the connection to the service before I launch new one ?
<MoonTiger> the xp disk will work as its a prpoerly copied mass produced disk
<rubenjr> MoonTiger: the cd drive is a dvd rom
<jkbrntot> jebula: did you just install some right now, or they were already existing on your system?
<MoonTiger> so... burn a new disk and burn it at 1 or 2 times speed
<jebula> jkbrntot, some were installed after running apt-get
<rubenjr> dr_willis:  what do u mean the alt installer?
<dr_willis> mosmo,  ive had quirky desktop systems taht grub would not properly work with a USB keyboard. but would with a PS2 keyvoard..  there  a legacy-usb setting the bios that might fix that.
<MoonTiger> rubenjr, it *is* set to boot from dvd yes?
<dr_willis> !alternative
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<rubenjr> MoonTiger: yes i direct it through the boot menu
<MoonTiger> rubenjr, ok just checkin
<mosmo> dr_willis, I'm trying to manually edit the grub.cfg with nano now
<mosmo> Is this a bad idea?
<MoonTiger> doesnt ubuntu use grub2?
<rubenjr> MoonTiger: it takes a longtime to read and then takes me to a login screen
<dr_willis> mosmo,  thats one way.. not a great way.. but a way
<dr_willis> MoonTiger,  latest releases default to grub2 yes
<MoonTiger> so manually editing the grub.cfg isnt smart as it will get overwritten next time something updates it
<sveinse> Can anyone with an updated natty system test if meld is working, please?
<mosmo> [17:05] <dr_willis> mosmo,  thats one way.. not a great way.. but a way
<mosmo> Okay
<mosmo> Do I need to append the "text" after the line beginning with "initrd"?
<mosmo> Or the one with "linux"
<MoonTiger> mosmo .... you will have to edit one of the /etc/grub.d/files
<MoonTiger> i think it's 10 or 20
<mosmo> MoonTiget, already in the file
<MoonTiger> that will contain the lines you need to edit
<zerium1> anyone know which option in compiz it is to scale the left side launcher bar thing?
<MoonTiger> then do grub-mkconfig
<MoonTiger> and it will check the file
<mosmo> Okay, thanks
<rubenjr> any recommendations on the install?
<MoonTiger> then you can do "grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<dr_willis> mosmo,  replace 'quiet splash' with 'text'
<MoonTiger> rubenjr, very odd .... so no usb boot works (too old) and cant boot from dvd ... is it external dvd?
<mosmo> [17:07] <dr_willis> mosmo,  replace 'quiet splash' with 'text'
<dr_willis> mosmo,  the proper way is edit the /etc/default/grub then rerun update-grub
<mosmo> Okay, thanks
<rubenjr> MoonTiger:  no internal
<jkbrntot> jebula: try rebooting now (to be sure) and see if your sound card is detected...
<rubenjr> MoonTiger: but it is a dvd rom
<rubenjr> MoonTiger:  booting off the usb works the same as the cd
<MoonTiger> rubenjr, can it read the ubuntu dvd from windows?
<rubenjr> MoonTiger: yes it detects it
<mosmo> dr_willis, I see, thanks - I'm trying if it works and then I'll do it the proper way
<MoonTiger> and sees the files?
<rubenjr> MoonTiger: lets me go in and view all the files on the dvd
<MoonTiger> ok
<rubenjr> wierd
<Kravilanth> @rubenjr I had issues booting from a DVD-ROM on a dell laptop as well. I ended up using a different DVD-ROM and my problem was resolved.
<MoonTiger> rubenjr, hmmmmmm i wonder if they have flashed a custom bios .... can u update the bios from windows?
<zerium1> is there a way to put a python script in the unity launch bar?
<rubenjr> Kravilanth: what happens if this is the only dvd rom i have
<rubenjr> MoonTiger:  i will try that
<rubenjr> MoonTiger:  wait i forgot i fomated the hard drive already
<rubenjr> MoonTiger:  should i put xp and try to flash the bios?
<MoonTiger> rubenjr, i have never heard of companies doing custom bios builds but im riunning out of ideas why you have this problem
<MoonTiger> rubenjr, so blank hdd and no OS right?
<rubenjr> MoonTiger:  im not sure either cause i mean like i can try the usb but it does the same thing.
<rubenjr> MoonTiger:  i had xp on it 20 monites ago but i formatted it and even with xp on it it did the same thing
<MoonTiger> rubenjr, exactly what happens when it boots from usb / dvd?
<rubenjr> MoonTiger: exactly the same thing
<MoonTiger> what login does it take you to?
<rubenjr> MoonTiger: takes just as long and brings me to the same login screen
<rubenjr> MoonTiger: and i know its not the cd cause i tried it on my sisters computer ad it worked fine
<dr_willis> this is the BASH Login screen?
<MoonTiger> rubenjr, it isnt set to boot from the network is it?
<dr_willis> take hd out. put in usb enclosuer, install to it from a differnt pc. replace it in problem pc. :)  as a work around
<MoonTiger> dr_willis, good call
<mosmo> dr_willis, Stuff went wrong apparently
<rubenjr> wait what
<mosmo> After booting and entering GRUB, the screen remains black
<mosmo> This isn't a huge problem it's a fresh install anyways
<mosmo> Do you know any way out maybe?
<rubenjr> dr_willis:  how do i install it form another pc?
<sveinse> meld fails because "import gtk" fails. py complains about "_gtk" missing from /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py. But I cannot find that this file belongs to any package! (I'm hoping I'm wrong)
<MoonTiger> mosmo, sounds like a problem to me :)
<dr_willis> rubenjr,  plug hd into other pc.. boot cd/whatever
<mosmo> The monitor means: ANALOG OUT OF RANGE 92 khz / 58 hz
<zerium1> can i change the archive manager to automatically extract an archive instead of opening?
<MoonTiger> rubenjr, what login screen do you get to after boot? im curious
<rubenjr> dr_willis: its a laptop though
<dr_willis> mosmo,  that means grub is sending info that the monitor cant handle.
<dr_willis> rubenjr,  thats why i mentiooned a usb enclosuer...
<karlshea> any ideas on why the exit status of mountpoint would be wrong?
<mosmo> I'll boot it up with the live USB and fix the GRUB file
<dr_willis> mosmo,  i have to tell grub to use a 640x480 res screen here for this monitor.. heres my grub.cfg
<rubenjr> MoonTiger: the normal login screen except the name is ubuntu and i tried t login as ubuntu and enter as password it brings me to the same login screen again
<dr_willis> mosmo,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/629869/
<rubenjr> dr_willis:  what do u mean by a usb enclosure?
<dr_willis> rubenjr,  a box you put a hard drive in, that ciovnerts it into a USB hard drive
<mosmo> Thank you
<MoonTiger> rubenjr, wait what? i thought you said u cant install anything?
<rubenjr> MoonTiger: i cant it doesnt even let me boot up to the live cd. but it lets me install windows xp
<dr_willis> rubenjr,  so it IS biooting the ubuntu cd.. and going to the bash prompt. which leads us to either a weird video card, or optical drive issue with reading the cd.
<LemonyZ> Evening
<dr_willis> rubenjr,  the alternative cd - might work.
<rubenjr> dr_willis:  ahh okay and where do i get one of those?
<MoonTiger> rubenjr, so you mean the xp login screen?
<dr_willis> rubenjr,  the store.  or the internetz
<mosmo> Oh look @ dr_willis
<rubenjr> MoonTiger:  no xp works fine it brings me to the ubuntu login screen right before the live cd
<mosmo> I can still access the PC via SSH
<dr_willis> mosmo,  that makes it even easier....
<MoonTiger> rubenjr, i thought you said u wiped the hdd?
<rubenjr> MoonTiger:  it is
<mosmo> Yes
<rudraram> could not update iceauthority/var/lib/gdm/.iceauthority ---- this is killing me :(
<MoonTiger> rubenjr, so wtf login screen are you talking about?
<jordotech> whats up!  I just used Cntr+z to put a process in the background but its stopped.... how can i view all the stopped processes running?
<dr_willis> mosmo,  edit /etc/default/grub and uncomment the 640x480 line, uncomment the 'make a sound beep' line also so you can hear it beep so you know it booted if it dosent work. :) and run update-grub
<rubenjr> dr_willis: is there a way to install it with means of no graphics?
<MoonTiger> rubenjr, the server edition maybe?
<dr_willis> rubenjr,  the alt-cd is a text based installer.. it dosent need a fancy gfx card.
<MoonTiger> ahhhhhh or that
<rubenjr> dr_willis:  do u know where i can download the alt cd?
<sveinse> Anyone here with knowledge to the python modules in natty?
<mosmo> Interesting, highly interesting @ dr_willis
<dr_willis> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Natty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<mosmo> I had to start XFCE4 over SSH
<mosmo> And now the monitor displays again
<mosmo> Apparently my monitor doesn't accept text mode
<MoonTiger> ok gotta go ... good luck rubenjr :)
<mosmo> Do you have an idea why?
<rubenjr> MoonTiger:  thanks =]
<smftre> when installing postfix, what happens if your hostname -f is set to something that will only be transferred later on? will nothing work?
<penquite> Hi all, I am trying to set permissions on my web server and having a few issues. If I type groups to see my group membership I do not see the www-data group which owns my www directory, but if I type members www-data, my username shows in the group. Any suggestions?
<dr_willis> mosmo,  sounds like   the framebuffer/plymouth stuff is causing problems  once again.
<rudraram> please help me
<mosmo> I see, that doesn't tell me much though, not an expert xD
<dr_willis> mosmo,  enable the text menu for grub. and  remove the 'quiet splash'  words in the /etc/default/grub
<mosmo> I'm using Xubuntu, just by the way
<sveinse> meld is trying to import gtk, and it tries /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/cairo/__init__.py, while the python-gtk2 package locates the file at /usr/share/pyshared/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py . I'm confused why it behaves this way. Remnants of maverick perhaps?
<mosmo> Do I enable the text menu just by removing quiet splash?
<dr_willis> plymouth causes more problems then its worth
<mosmo> And what exactly is plymouth
<dr_willis> theres a line in the /etc/default/grub that enables  the text grub menu.. check the file
<dr_willis> !plymouth
<ubottu> Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<mosmo> I see, okay
<rudraram> could not update iceauthority/var/something/.iceauthority ---help
<dr_willis> Plymouth = eyecandy added in to make it look more professional...
<dr_willis> rudraram,  try moveing/renameing/deleteing that file?
<MagicJ> I am getting th message: Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". - what do I need to fix?
<rudraram> <dr_willis> ok
<sveinse> how can I list all files which does *not* belong to any package?
<jtreminio> hello all. My window titlebars have disappeared ... so, how do I restart metacity?
<lolzer> im not able to play vedios cause adobe wont install
<jtreminio> simply typing "metacity &" does not bring the titlebars back, so I assume I have to stop and the restart it.
<lolzer> im using 11.04
<lolzer> i actually upgraded it
<rubenjr> dr_willis:  could you explain to me how this alt cd works or where i can get it?
<RevSpecies116> lolzer - I assume you mean youtube?
<dinkdink> lolzer: i use gnash
<rudraram> <dr_willis> no change
<rudraram> <dr_willis> same error
<CppIsWeird> how do i get my .gnome2 back?
<sveinse> How is /usr/lib/pymodules used in respect of /usr/lib/pyshared ?
<antonio_> antonio
<shed> pls i need help connectin usb modem to work on ubuntu
<mosmo> dr_willis, I did as you said and edited the /default/grub file
<mosmo> I do now see something after booting
<Gnea> !modem | shed
<ubottu> shed: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<penquite> anyone know what the difference is between typing groups and id -nG {user-name}
<mosmo> However the system hangs at the message "Stopping Userspace bootsplash"
<beharbunjaku> Hi! Im using Metacity on Ubuntu 11.04. And sometimes appears  blackspace in my desktop ! How can I make my Metacity work properly ?! please help me !!
<lolzer> dinkdink, i downloaded gnash but how to configure firefox to use it.. it still showed missing plugin??
<dr_willis> mosmo,  dont forget to run update-grub after editing..
<shed> ubottu	, am using a usb 3g broadband
<ubottu> shed: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_willis> mosmo,  in /etc/default/grub --->    GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480   and   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text" is about as low-tech/should alwasy work.. as you can get...
<dr_willis> lolzer,  you do realize that gnash is welll.. just not that great. :)
<sveinse> Python anyone? My system (natty am,d64) has a populated /usr/lib/pymodules/ dir while it seems no package has any files there, yet my python seems to prefer importing from this directory. Instead these pacakges install under /usr/lib/pyshared. I'm really confused, as it worked yesterday
<lolzer> dr_willis, but i have no other option.. after the upgrade.... there seems to be some serious compatibilty problems// i now even have no support for laptop camera
<dr_willis> seems the pymodules dirs are just links to the pyshared directory of the proper version      /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7
<dr_willis> ie: -> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     36 2011-06-12 03:24 ORBit.so -> /usr/lib/pyshared/python2.7/ORBit.so
<Cheery> do you have config for linux version 3.0.0-rc3+ ?
<dr_willis> lolzer,  i rarely is ever  Upgrade. i just do clean installs.. much less hassles.
<dinkdink> lolzer: sudo aptitude install mozilla-plugin-gnash
<Abhijit> how to have a UTC clock on panel ??
<dr_willis> what flash sites are you wanting to get going with gnash?
<dinkdink> lolzer: did you download and compile the latest gnash
<RevSpecies116> shed, are you on Ubuntu 11.04?
<lolzer> dinkdink, i just went to the repos and downloaded from there
<dinkdink> lolzer: if yes you will have to drop libgnashplugin.so in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins or put a symbolic link in
<root_user_> hello
<sveinse> dr_willis: These two dirs are not in sync on my system. E.g. I cannot find ORBit.so in /usr/lib/pymodules
<sveinse> I think that is the reason why nautilus is misbehaving as well (since it using python binding)
<lolzer> dinkdink, what is the symbolic link.. how to do it??
<dr_willis> willis@Cowbuntu:/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7$ ls -l /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/ORBit.so
<dr_willis> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 36 2011-06-12 03:24 /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/ORBit.so -> /usr/lib/pyshared/python2.7/ORBit.so
<dinkdink> lolzer: you may also have to chmod it
<sveinse> So. How should this be? Since no package stores under /usr/lib/pymodules, it must be autogenerated, right?
<sveinse>  ls -l /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/ORBit.so
<sveinse> ls: cannot access /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/ORBit.so: No such file or directory
<dr_willis> you have a  :/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7 ?
<sveinse> ls -al /usr/lib/pyshared/python2.7/ORBit.so
<var9> fuck i hate HP
<RevSpecies116> dinkdink, is that lolzer  's only option? No Repo solution?
<sveinse> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 107696 2010-11-15 10:41 /usr/lib/pyshared/python2.7/ORBit.so
<oCean> var9: control your language
<var9> im pretty sure all these wireless issues are not ubuntu
<var9> bah sry
<dinkdink> i all ready gave the repo
<var9> my baD
<dinkdink> mozilla-plugin-gnash
<ASKidwai> Hello
<ASKidwai> how do I kill something that's running by the terminal?
<ASKidwai> sudo killall doesn't work
<sveinse> dr_willis: Yes, I have /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7 with *lots* of contents
<var9> once a pci express slot isnt getting sufficient power to it; is there a way to fix that?
<dr_willis> ASKidwai,  'kill pid'  can be done.
<coz_> ASKidwai,   is this an application window?
<dr_willis> sveinse,  all those contents are links to stuff in the pyshared dir here.
<ASKidwai> dr_willis, I need to specify which application
<ASKidwai> coz_, what?
<dinkdink> but if he compiles the latest gnash on his own he will have to link to the plugin in the /usr/lib/gnash/libgnashplugin.so
<Cheery> (btw) kill -9 never hesitates when he kills someone
<dr_willis> ASKidwai,  ps ax | grep appname and get its pid.. or clairfy what you are doing exactly
<ASKidwai> Firefox isn't responding
<ASKidwai> I wanna kill it
<Randolph`> killall firefox-bin
<dr_willis> firefox i think has a name thats not 'firefox' :)
<coz_> ASKidwai,    is firefox opened?    in terminal  xkill
<dr_willis> xkill and click on a window = one way
<dinkdink> or replace that file with the one in the src file or whatever
<Cheery> ASKidwai: ps ax | grep firefox
<sivakumar> hi to everyone
<sveinse> dr_willis: But some content aren't linked, like the ORBit.so example, so something has happened. Do you know how I can regenerate the links?
<noah1989> yeahm firefox is called firefox-bin
<dr_willis> sveinse,  no idea on remaking the links
<sveinse> ok, thanks
<ASKidwai> ok
<ASKidwai> thanks all
<ASKidwai> kthnxbai
<Abhijit> how to have a UTC clock on panel ??
<Cheery> I liked about the tron legacy style of leeting with unix commands.
<sivakumar> i have a problem that while installing visual studio 2008 with wine..it is stopping at middle ....what the problem....please help me
<oCean> sivakumar: ask in #winehq
<dr_willis> The clock seems to be able to show times ion other timezones.. set up one for the UTC timezone
<Abhijit> dr_willis, how? i selected my city and time zone gmt but nothing happens it just shows regular time
<dr_willis> Abhijit,  its right ther ein the clock 'time and date settings'
<Cheery> could it be possible to get audio fadeout effect when computer closes?
<dr_willis> i got a UTC now in the menu...
<dr_willis> i select UTC and it now shows UTC in the main clock
<RevSpecies116> sivakumar: try in #winehq
<Abhijit> dr_willis, i am in lucid there is no any such setting
<RevSpecies116> WOW, I was slow that time
<RevSpecies116> oCean How does one raise a bug/issue with the Ubuntu Wiki?
<dr_willis> I think they got a wiki channel
<dr_willis> !wiki
<ubottu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<dr_willis> or perhaps not.
<dr_willis> !docs
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<RevSpecies116> It's the Wiki that has the bug/issue - it must have been recently updated - the fav-icon is the default icon, not an Ubuntu specific icon
<oCean> RevSpecies116: there is a #ubuntu-doc channel, you might try there
<dr_willis> thats the whole bug? the fav-icon? :)
<Abhijit> dr_willis, i selected the location perfectly but it just selects the location its still not affecting the change of time to UTC. also is UTC=GMT am i right? becuaes there is only option gmt and not utc
<tsimpson> RevSpecies116: that's known, there's a wiki update in progress
<RevSpecies116> the fav-icon, yep
<dr_willis> UTC=GMT  as far as i know
<RevSpecies116> Not an Ubuntu graphic, and it was before
<Abhijit> dr_willis, okay
<RevSpecies116> Now it is some M in a globe
 * jiltdil loving firefox5 its best till date
<RevSpecies116> Ahhh, thanks tsimpson
<dinkdink> wow that was really very weird.. i was watching youtube and my plugin went from 1.3 megs to 0 bytes
<dinkdink> and all my firefox settings are deleted
<jiltdil> bad luck to you :(
<zhaopengcheng_> hi
<ActionParsnip> dinkdink: no worries, restore from backup or recreate your settinsg
<dinkdink> this is so freaky.. the plugin backup is missing
<stephenh> hello. i see in my loader my append options have a few that are unset, like "pkgsel/language-pack-patterns=" and "lang=", is it safe to omit these or are they upsetting options and i should leave them?
<mark_scz> should i be able to do apt-get install notify-send in 11.04
<V7|RTK> !info news
<ubottu> Package news does not exist in natty
<Abhijit_> no luck for utc clock please help
<V7|RTK> !news
<dinkdink> no, no worries i found it.. shweew
<axilla-> where do i put plugins for gvim in ubuntu 10.10?
<MagicJ> what is the channel for open office help?
<quixotep> I am new to ubuntu. i am trying to play itunes music from my mac share on my rythmbox. nothing is showing up.
<oCean> MagicJ: there is #openoffice.org and #libreoffice
<quixotep> i have pointed rythmbox to the mac where itunes library is via ip addr and port 3689, but no songs show up.  any ideas?
<RevSpecies116> Can you confirm you can see the share from within Ubuntu, quixotep
<Fr4gg0r> can someone help me creating an ignore pattern for meld? =/
<Fr4gg0r> I want it to ignore lines that contain ".line"
<irwiss> Hey there, I have an intel fake raid controller and a failed drive. Does it make sense for dmraid -r to show one line? is there a way to see the reason for the second HDD(which i know for certain has issues via smart) not listed? or force it to re-detect the stuff?
<qwerty121_> Hello all! I am using XAMPP for linux. PHP's mail function isn't working for me. Didn't change any config file that may have connection with it. Am I missing something? [Sorry, if it's not the right place to ask the question.]
<ikonia> qwerty121_: xammp is not an ubuntu supported application, as it is self conained platform.
<ikonia> !lamp | qwerty121_
<ubottu> qwerty121_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<bhavesh> By mistake anyone who program or knows about LWUIT in Java ME?
<rubenjr> dr_willis: so im installing the older verson and its working fine
<ikonia> !xammp | qwerty121_
<bhavesh> does someone program in Java ME?
<ikonia> bhavesh: try ##java
<bhavesh> ikonia: invite only chanel?
<qwerty121_> ikonia: hmm. thanks. was wondering if anyone uses it and can help me.
<bhavesh> channel
<ikonia> bhavesh: register your nick
<ikonia> qwerty121_: no, we don't support it
<quixotep> can anyone help me with rythmbox and itunes compatibility?
<ikonia> quixotep: in what respect ?
<bhavesh> ikonia: ok
<quixotep> i cannot see my itunes library on my rythmbox session.  itunes sharing is on
<brainsoft> please help! ive deleted a file doing cp file1 file2 and i need to recover file2 what can I do?
<RevSpecies116> brainsoft: I'm not sure there is recovery from that error :(
<hashtags> hi there! big beginner to ubuntu. I'm looking to install apache but noticed after installing it via terminal that it can be done via interface. how do I undo "sudo apt-get install apache2" ???
<ikonia> hashtags: you can remove apache 2 by the gui
<hashtags> ikonia: ok is it just as simple as removing the folder?
<ikonia> hashtags: open the package manager, search for apache2 and hit "remove" or mark for removal, then remove
<quixotep> ikonia:  i cannot see my itunes library on my rythmbox session.  itunes sharing is on
<RevSpecies116> unless from a different repo, ikonia
<ikonia> hashtags: no, you use the package manager
<ikonia> RevSpecies116: no, even then you can do it, the package manager manages all repos
<ikonia> quixotep: is it supposed to support that, I didn't think it could do that
<hashtags> ikonia: thanks! that helped alot :)
<ikonia> welcome
<quixotep> ikonia:  oh, i didn't realize that.  I am new to ubuntu and all my music is on itunes.  any way for rythmbox to play it?  any other ubuntu music players compatible with itunes?
<ikonia> quixotep: I don't think you can play it from within itunes,
<smftre> having a really odd one here, I removed sendmail and installed postfix, then got an error because postfix was still running, so "kill"ed it, and restarted postfix, but now when I do "mailx" I get no errors and nothing gets sent either! any ideas on this? wtf!
<RevSpecies116> Wonder if Banshee can do it
<abstrakt> how do I determine what timezone my server thinks it lives in?
<abstrakt> and how do I determine whether the server thinks the internal clock is set to GMT or not?
<abstrakt> it seems like this server thinks it's on GTM, which would suggest that the internal clock is in fact set to GMT but the system timezone hasn't been set yet
<abstrakt> although, to be truthful i don't actually know the physical location of the server
<sipior> quixotep: unfortunately, apple has ensured that other players won't connect to an itunes daap export. you can copy your music folder to a linux box, or simply export the volume from the mac via nfs (that might be a bit clunky, though)
<abstrakt> ok, nevermind, it's in texas :)
<abstrakt> so i know that much, now how do I determine A) whether the hardware clock is set to GMT and also B) what timezone the server *thinks* its in
<RevSpecies116> Seems the DAAP plugin needs to be enabled in Rhythmbox
<RevSpecies116> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442460 <-- from 2007
<quixotep> ikonia:  i read something about DAAP share that is supported by rythmbox and is utilized by itunes.  do you know anything about that?\
<sipior> RevSpecies116: even so, it won't connect to an itunes share (post version 7 or so)
<sipior> RevSpecies116: there was much chest-beating about the matter at the time :-)
<ikonia> quixotep: as I said, I didn't think it was possible
<RevSpecies116> Ahhh, a downgrade to itunes 7 is in order then, quixotep - I'm not sure Steve Jobs would allow that though :(
<sipior> yes, good luck finding it if you don't already have it
<quixotep> ikonia:  ok, thanks for your time.  I appreciate the help.
<Mandrew> anyone here that have tried the prog cli companion?
<MadRobot> Hi all.
<MadRobot> Anyone here uses Pyroom?
<MadRobot> I get a "segmentation fault" error when I try to run it for some reason.
<boldfilter> if you burned out your sound card on your motherboard, could you mess up other things like acpi for example
<sipior> boldfilter: how exactly did you burn out your sound card?
<boldfilter> well, it cuts out and in, and then i have macosx and it relies heavily on acpi, and my acpi sceen dosnt show when i boot
<Lee_Sharp> join #ubuntu-za
<ActionParsnip> MadRobot: did you get it via ppa?
<boldfilter> intel g33 chipset
<MadRobot> ActionParsnip: No. I got the tarball.
<ActionParsnip> MadRobot: the package was built only 116 weeks ago (more than 2 years)
<hashtags> I can't click Apply after marking apache2.2-common for Complete Removal, any ideas?
<MadRobot> ActionParsnip: I know.
<blz> hashtags:  this is why the cli is usually best.  use apt-get remove --purge
<ActionParsnip> MadRobot: not sure then , are there any bugs reported etc?
<MadRobot> ActionParsnip: No. There doesn't seem to be anything of that sort.
<dinkdink> alright something freaky is going on with my software i just got rick rolled using youtube
<hashtags> blz: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) I guess I should try rebooting? ><
<MadRobot> ActionParsnip: It used to run flawlessly a couple months ago.
<blz> hashtags, no.  you're probably already updating/installing something
<ActionParsnip> MadRobot: hmm, if you run it from terminal, do you get output (or does it always get ran in terminal)
<blz> hashtags,  wait for it to finish or kill the offending process
<MadRobot> ActionParsnip: Noting. I only get "Segmentation fault".
<blz> hashtags, you can only do one thing at a time with your package database
<hashtags> blz: must be a hickup then, cause I dont have anything going on, will try to find the process
<MadRobot> ActionParsnip: If I try to open it from the GUI, I get "Could not open /usr/bin/pyroom".
<blz> hashtags, I see.  yet another reason to stick to the cli.  It's probably a leftover lock from an earlier time you used the grahpical package manager.  you can go ahead and do a soft reboot
<hashtags> blz: all my processes are sleeping except for the system monitor so I will indeed try a reboot, thanks brb :)
<blz> hashtags, np. see you in a few
<MadRobot> ActionParsnip: It's really sad that they abandonded it. It's very useful for eleminating distractions during my writing session.. :-(
<econdudeawesome> newb question--how do I see what hard drives the computer detects?
<miguel> hi guys
<Guest98907> how do you change the top task bar which has the time ,batttery status ect to black ? as i installed my GPU driver and restarted n it does go black but thengoes white again ?
<hashtags_> things are worked better now :-)
<econdudeawesome> nm
<econdudeawesome> mount does it
<Guest98907> anyone?
<dr_willis> Guest98907,  i think that may be a video driver bug.
<Guest98907> as its enabled and everything
<cannonball> I
<dr_willis> mine is a dark grey here. :) but it may depend on the theme you pick
<cannonball> I've been looking but haven't been able to find it.  Is there a way to get regular vertical scroll bars back instead of the weird floating updown thing that you can grab with your mouse?
<Guest98907> i tried different themes but nothing
<Guest98907> its weird coz when i rebooted it goes black but then changes to white again :(
<Trashi> cannonball: think that new scrollbar comes with some packages .. look for overlay-scrollbar and liboverlay-scrollbar-0.1-0
<shp> hi
<user_> the VPN connection *** failed because the VPN service failed to start..  Any advice?
<shp> I'd like my computer to always execute "mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/disk" at startup, how can i do please?
<jkbrntot> @user_ : start VPN service
<jkbrntot> shp: doesnt ubuntu automatically mount connected devices?
<dr_willis> Guest98907,  check out ->   http://askubuntu.com/search?q=unity+panel+color+change
<mgolisch> shp: you should just add this to your fstab
<Trashi> shp: ubuntu does automaticly mount that
<dr_willis> jkbrntot,  it auto mounts them on access for the most part.
<mgolisch> if you want it mounted on system startup
<dr_willis> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<dr_willis> shp,  put a proper entry in the fstab file
<ashmew2> Hi , im trying to install Ubuntu on my desktop system which doesnt have a CD ROM or a bootable USB port , but it supports PXE , any help regarding that ? I'm following instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto but i cant seem to figure out the Installing on NFS drive part. Thanks,
<g0rd0n> what are the contents of sources.list for ubuntu natty server? someone installed the normal natty and i would like to change that
<mark_scz> How can i get the notify-send command?
<trism> mark_scz: install libnotify-bin
<Pici> g0rd0n: Server and Desktop user the same repositories.
<tonyyarusso> g0rd0n: They are identical.  There is no difference between desktop and server in that respect.
<ashmew2> g0rd0n, by normal natty you mean the Gnome Natty and you want the Unity enabled Nattyy instead ?
<shp> thanks dr_willis
<ashmew2> g0rd0n, OMG ignore. Misread you.
<g0rd0n> oh ok thank you
<g0rd0n> hehe
<g0rd0n> but i still have one big roblem, something with locales is broken. not even dpkg-reconfigure locales works
<zaksoldier> Hi / every one
<zaksoldier> !hi
<g0rd0n> see here: http://pastebin.com/BPqKaA0c
<maalac> hi
<user_> the VPN connection *** failed because the VPN service failed to start..  Any advice?
<maalac> need some help in running ica files on ubuntu 10.10?
<maalac> citrix recieve is running my active key is working i was able to connect OMC net. i have existing ICA files. How do i make it work on the Citrix recieve ?
<g0rd0n> status: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<g0rd0n> i hate upstart
<dr_willis> ive rarely had issues with upstart
<jkbrntot> zaksoldier what's up?
<ubuntu__> test ubuntu 11.04
<maalac> citrix reciever ? anybody can help with this please ..
<banditti> wOOt
<ubuntu__> out
<duckx0r> I'm trying to use parts of my home directory on another computer, so I added a sshfs mount and symlinked various folders in my local home folder to the ones on the remote folder. It works perfectly for Thunderbird and Opera, however when I open Pidgin, it has all my accounts added, but for some reason it says it's waiting for a network connection. Any ideas how I can debug this?
<pRoV7x>  hello there
<dr_willis> the sshfs commands may have some 'verbose output' options
<dr_willis> duckx0r,   if you are not using the sshfs then pidgin connects quickly?
<pRoV7x>  any tricks that makes ubuntu super fast
<duckx0r> dr_willis, yes.
<dr_willis> pidgin may have some verbose outpuit if ran from a terminal options also.
<dr_willis> I never use pidgin.
<duckx0r> dr_willis, i'll try that
<dr_willis> 'run from a terminal look at output' - trouble shooting  tool #1   :)
<ActionParsnip> pidgin kicks ass
<dr_willis> Im anti-social networking.
<ActionParsnip> duckx0r: not used it using shared folder via ssh, could always use X forwarding and just run pidgin in the remote terminal
<shp> i'm looking for the equivalent of AppData folder (windows) in ubuntu ? for instance i'd like to know where is my mumble folder datas
<dr_willis> The whole 'social-connected-desktop' thing seems to be getting downlplayed  now. :)
<ActionParsnip> duckx0r: could also use something like dropbox to sync settings between systems, may be better
<Psydoll> exit
<dr_willis> shp,  the apps could put them anywhere..  most likely one of the various .XXXX dirs in your home. try somthing like ' ls -R | grep mumble'
<dr_willis> oh wait a -a may be needed...
<duckx0r> ActionParsnip, X forwarding will be my second option I think
<dr_willis> ls -aR | grep mumble
<shp> dr_willis,
<shp> shp@ubuntu:~$ ls -a -R | grep mumble
<shp> .mumble.sqlite
<dr_willis> !info mumble
<ubottu> mumble (source: mumble): Low latency VoIP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.3-1ubuntu6 (natty), package size 2437 kB, installed size 4452 kB
<dr_willis> Never used it. or heard of it..  that may be its config file then.
<shp> dr_willis, does not tell me where is this file ?
<dr_willis> that was where its at....
<dr_willis>  in your home dir.. :)
<shp> (i do'nt see any .mumble.sqlite when i do ls -a=
<preecher> ActionParsnip speaking of pidgin--can i remove empathy without messing up other stuff & use pidgin? i prefer pidgin myself but currently keep empathy installed because i didnt know if it would screw up other things if i removed it
<dr_willis> look above the line perhaps.
<shp> i had -R option in the find command
<Pici> shp: find ~/ -iname "*mumble*"
<dr_willis> find is handy also.
<dr_willis> locate may also work
<shp> works Pici
<shp> thx
<ntr0py> Is it possible to use Compiz with Natty?
<dr_willis> i need to figure out how to setup a 'locate just in the users home dir'  setup.
<dr_willis> ntr0py,  compiz is standard in ubuntu for the last 4+ releases i think.
<dr_willis> ntr0py,  its included in Natty.
<dr_willis> ntr0py,  you need your 3d drivers working properly first.
<shp> isn't there a way to share Application Datas with Windows and Ubuntu?
<ntr0py> Yes but its very unstable in Natty... I cant use Compiz control center because it always crashes...
<dr_willis> shp,  it would depend on the app. ive done so with xchat in the past.
<shp> i created symbolic links but developpers renamed mumble.sqlite into .mumble.sqlite so it does not match
<dr_willis> ntr0py,  ive had more issues with Unity then i have compiz. there are some guides on using the older compiz in natty.
<ntr0py> All i get is "unity-window-de[1653]: segfault at ffffffff ip 00007f344fb5e2b6 sp 00007fff26b09e50 error 4 in libglib-2.0.so.0.2800.6[7f344fafe000+ed000]"
<shp> i've done it with xchat and it works fine but for mumble not the same file names
<shp> developpers sux
<penlat_> how do you install flash for miro 4? I already have it installed for firefox
<dr_willis> penlat_,  how did you install it for Firefox?
<ntr0py> dr_willis: do you know any ppa's where a stable Xorg is included?
<nafta> I know this is not a webhosting channel, but I wanted to ask if there is a way to start a hosting company (billing system, control panel for client and for administrator) with open source software? I've read, I've googled..and I did find virtualmin but I don't know the diference between virtualmin and webmin...I want to be able to sell shared hosting and reseller accounts for my clients, and manage all this thru a billing system..is this pos
<dr_willis> ntr0py,  theres a few xorg ppa's but i never use them
<penlat_> dr_willis, I downloaded the deb from adobe
<sipior> nafta: as you said, this isn't a webhosting channel.
<dr_willis> penlat_,  you sould instasll it from the package manager.. not downloading from adobe.
<nafta> cool, I just hope I could find a fellow hoster around :D
<nafta> thanks anyways.
<Pici> nafta: Theres, #web, #ubuntu-offtopic, even #freenode might be able to suggest a better channel
<penlat_> ok
<ntr0py> dr_willis: well i also would like to use the one shipped with natty, but its simply too buggy for use
<blizzow1> holy fuck what a piece of unreliable garbage pulseaudio has become.
<blizzow1> grrrrr.
<IdleOne> !language | blizzow1
<ubottu> blizzow1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<nafta> oh..#web..nice I tried #webhosting and #webhost with no louck, gonna try those
<nafta> thanks
<llutz> !alis  | nafta
<ubottu> nafta: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<Castatroy> what command can i use to get the linux distro and version
<nafta> really helpful folks..thanks!
<IdleOne> Castatroy: lsb_release -a and uname -a
<penlat_> dr_willis, flash still doesnt work in miro
<dr_willis> penlat_,  its possible the deb you downloaded messed things up. its hard to tell.   let me check miro here.
<dr_willis> !info miro
<ubottu> miro (source: miro): GTK+ based RSS video aggregator. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.1-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 496 kB, installed size 2908 kB
<penlat_> ok
<Castatroy> IdleOne: thanks
<penlat_> dr_willis, reinstalled miro. same result
<lafon> hello
<dr_willis> reinstalling to 'fix' things - is windows thinking. :)
<dr_willis> miro downloading a video now....
<dr_willis> i should of picked a smaller video podcast. :)
<Ahtenus> Does anyone know any good image viewer that can view photos chronologically?
<Beret> what can I remove in my home directory to have unity give itself a fresh start upon login?
<Beret> unit --reset is failing miserably
<Beret> unity rather
<penlat_> dr_willis, can you access youtube and hulu through miro
<classico> hello people, i want to install 3 linuxes on my netbook, but i'm having troubles finding the best way to partition all that
<sipior> Ahtenus: i'm fairly certain f-stop can do that, but haven't verified it myself.
<classico> i heard i should create sda1 as the swap partition, i hear i should create an extended partition with a logical swap...
<dr_willis> penlat_,  i cant even see where thats at heh...
<soultekkie> does anyone have the updated(maverick) ambiance/radiance themes in lucid? the repositories went dead
<penlat_> dr_willis on the left hand side
<mark__> ls
<ZykoticK9> classico, sharing 1 swap between all installs is a good idea, FYI sharing a home directory might not work out (due to different versions of the same software) YMMV
<Abhijit> no luck for utc clock please help
<Abhijit> how to add utc clock to panel?
<llutz> classico: only linux on that netbook? then use all logical drives, 1 swap, 3 linux-/ and 1 big data-partition to be shared
<Ahtenus> sipior, Ok, I'll try it
<dr_willis> penlat_,  no hulu there by default. :) i had to add it via the menus
<dr_willis> dosent like flash. so thats a fail it seems
<penlat_> dr_willis, its there on mine by default
<dr_willis> i just installed miro 2 min ago. wasent there for me.
<robot_jesus> hey whats the name of that quick launch app for ubuntu where I start typing the program name and it auto completes it and executes it ?
<ZykoticK9> robot_jesus, are you thinking of gnome-do?  (MONO alert!)
<dr_willis> penlat_,  inetersting message in the terminal -->   ERROR: Invalid browser function table. Some functionality may be restricted.
<Randolph`> synapse also does that robot_jesus
<go7enks> hello guys! Need help on a quick question
<lafon> is calibre a redundant program?
<go7enks> related to installing ubuntu on dual boot
<dr_willis> !info calibre
<ubottu> calibre (source: calibre): e-book converter and library management. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.44+dfsg-1build1 (natty), package size 9311 kB, installed size 34012 kB
<penlat_> dr_willis, i guess it wont work then
<thegladiator> ubuntu-offtopic
<lafon> what i mean is that synaptic states it as needing autoremove
<dr_willis> penlat_,  it may be possible to put the flash plugin in some .miro dir. i was thinking it was based on firefox.. or am i thinking of 'songbird'  or perhaps both are...
<go7enks> I have Windows 7 installed on my Laptop and there are 3 partitions: SDA 1 some recovery partition of 15 gb; SDA 2 Win 7 loader 105 mb and SDA 3 main partition of 480+ gb
<go7enks> can I just change the size of SDA 3 during the installation?
<go7enks> withotu losing any data?
<dr_willis> penlat_,  http://askubuntu.com/search?q=miro+flash     dosent look good.
<penlat_> dr_willis, hmmm, i have to find what folder to put plugin
<wols_> go7enks: theoretically yes, in practive you always need backups. and you need to create an extended partition
<Avenger101> @go7enks:i think no
<wols_> go7enks: resizing a partition without backups is always risky
<go7enks> well I backed up, actually, there's nothing on my laptop that I might use and I created a recovery disk
<wols_> then go for it :)
<go7enks> would it be less risky if I did it via Win 7 partition manager?
<go7enks> or it's the same?
<wols_> you can also, if you want, get the latest gparted live cd, and resize partitions with that
<wols_> same risk basically
<g0rd0n> i have this problem with locales: http://pastebin.com/aMY9pGZG how can i fix it?
<dinkdink> gparted works wonders on resizing ntfs
<Avenger101> Use partitionmanager
<wols_> and I'd rather use a live cd which isn't running off that partition you are resizing.
<go7enks> so gparted is basically my safest choice
<wols_> g0rd0n: tried dpkg-reconfigure locales?
<go7enks> via gparted live cd or usb
<go7enks> right
<go7enks> ?
<wols_> imho yes
<g0rd0n> wols_: read the paste... thats the response to the command
<g0rd0n> i dont even get the possibility to change the locales
<g0rd0n> just get those errors and thrown back to console
<go7enks> ok, i'll try that, if I have other questions I'll come back :p
<go7enks> thanks
<dr_willis> I find windows 7 resizes ntfs faster then gparted does..  but that dosent do much good if you dont have windows7 :)
<wols_> g0rd0n: set every LC variable to "C"
<wols_> e.g. export LANG=C
<wols_> then try again
<g0rd0n> wols_: now i dont get those errors anymore, but nothing happens... i press enter and i am back to console prompt
<CestSebastian> hi, is there a svn command to find the url of the svn repo for the local working copy?
<wols_> dr_willis: I don't care about speed. I care about my data and the time needed to restore if it goes tits up. so I rather use a PE or live cd to mangle it than run from the partition I am mangling
<tomacco> untu
<wols_> g0rd0n: you need to read more carefully: there is no error
<g0rd0n> wols_: but how do i install new locales then? i thought dpkg-reconfigure locales was the way to go
<dr_willis> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<dr_willis> I normally remove locals :)
<classico> ok so I make 1 primary partition for swap, then one extended partition with all my linuxes (each one in a logical partition), and one big primary data partition (ext4?)
<wols_> g0rd0n: it normally is. what is your debconf setting?
<dr_willis> classico,  they can all be logicals in an extended if you wanted to
<eiriksvin> does anyone know of a great eq with a nice gui? I'm trying to jam some sick bassnectar and I want to be able to mix my subs in and have a graphical gui eq
<go7enks> sorry guys, another question. if I'm installing ubuntu via live cd, having booted with it, it's safe to resize directly during installation? or it's the same thing we were discussing before?
<dinkdink> classico: multiple.. linuxes.. ?
 * dr_willis reads eiriksvin 's question 3 times to figure out what hes asking for,,,
<wols_> go7enks: it uses the same programs as gparted, yes
<dr_willis> !dj
<classico> oh the logical think does not change the performances?
<wols_> classico: no
<rumpe1> go7enks, it's never "safe" to modify partitions... do backup
<classico> think=thing
<dr_willis> classico,  it shouldent.
<dinkdink> classico: if memory serves you can have up to 4 primary partitions
<classico> ok thanks guys
<eiriksvin> I need a gui eq so I can change my bass/mid/treble
<dr_willis> 4 primary max. ONE of which can be a Extended.. holding a large # of logicals
<llutz> classico: there is no practical difference between logical/primary
<classico> i spent hours yesterday researching that stuff
<classico> especially in the ubuntu documentation, haven't found what you just said
<dr_willis> eiriksvin,  ive seen Pulse Audio Sound Equilizers. but it was some unofficial app. not in the default repos. I must have seen it mentioned once at the omgubuntu, or webupd8 web site.
<classico> is it easy to update the ubuntu documentation or to just add a note or something?
<dinkdink> eiriksvin: i think alsa does that
<runicfox> After upgrading to Natty, I noticed in my terminal (bash) that spaces (and special characters) are not being escaped.  DAE have this problem?
<runicfox> To clarify, I mean when Tabbing to autocomplete a filename.
<dr_willis> eiriksvin,   perhaps --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<Avenger101> Guys, i need a video converter that can change video size. can anyone help?
<dr_willis> eiriksvin,  and   http://www.webupd8.org/2010/02/pulseaudio-system-wide-equalizer-now.html
<dr_willis> Avenger101,  winff, or ffmpeg or mencoder.
<llutz> Avenger101: mencoder, ffmpeg,
<llutz> grr
<dr_willis> winff - gui to  ffmpeg.  very easy to use. :)
<Avenger101> Dr_willis: thanx bro, i'll try
<dr_willis> the ffmpeg homepage has some presets that are not in the normal repo installed version also.. good for android users.
 * chalcedony smiles
<lafon> how do i install a game when disk is marked as read-only without exe permission
<wols_> you copy over the files to some palce that can exec. or you remount
<chalcedony> my ubuntu 11.04 desktop won't boot after i did update & upgrade. it's just sitting there.
<lafon> remount?
<ZykoticK9> lafon, are you talking wine?  if so you can start the install from cli - cd to the CD then run "wine PROGRAM.exe"
<classico> if i use a big logical partition for data, how much is necessary for the "linux" partition? (the one with the system). i'm not a gamer nor a user of very heavy softwares
<sarkis> hey guys, is there a way to modify preferences for workspaces in 11.04? i can't find it
<dinkdink> chalcedony: sudo service gdm stop
<dinkdink> chalcedony: sudo service gdm start
<chalcedony> dinkdink, if i had a command prompt?
<foobarbecue> Hi. I'm using Ubuntu Natty with plain Gnome 2. I'd like to be able to switch to a specified window by typing the name of that window (after some key combination). Can someone recommend software to do this?
<classico> sarkis, have you installed ubuntu-tweak?
<dinkdink> chalcedony: alt+ctrl+f3
<lafon> thanks ZykoticK9
<Arney> Hello, Anyone having firefox search redirected to their ISP?
<Arney> This doesn't happen in chrome or windows.
<Arney> I tried changing my dns to 8.8.8.8
<chalcedony> dinkdink, the chip fan spins. i don't think it's seeing the keyboard at all
<Arney> It still does it.
<Abhijit> how to get urc clock ?
<sarkis> classico: i have to install that to tweak it??? theres no default solution to modifying workspaces??
<dinkdink> chalcedony: the system does not boot.. i thought you meant just the gui
<user_> who can help me?
<chalcedony> dinkdink, i wish . no the system isn't
<Cryp71c> So is there some easy way to see where "make install" installs to? I tried -n but its mostly indecipherable bash code. I manuall installed glib and that manual installation is now the "default" and is messing up essentially ever application which uses it.
<Abhijit> user_, ask
<classico> sarkis, that's a major issue with unity, not easy to tweak, that's why ubuntu-tweak (or tweak ubuntu, i'm not sure) was designed
<lafon> @user: with what?
<classico> it's fairly common to install
<dinkdink> chalcedony: did you monitor the upgrade to see it complete or lose power during
<tarzq> any body can help me to tweak my dial-up modem?
<user_> with gdm in Ubuntu 11.047
<user_> with gdm in Ubuntu 11.04
<iamaham> Greetings
<Pici> !ask | user_
<ubottu> user_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lafon> @tarzq: I only have experience with conexant
<classico> user_ if you are not more specific, they won't be able to help you. help them to help you, and help the others waiting for an answer :)
<iamaham> is there an automated diagnostic tool for testing bandwidth capabilities? basically a program I can run hourly to speakeasy.net or something
<chalcedony> dinkdink, i was here, it didn't lose power, the only less than usual thing (but it's been happening a while) is an error not being able to find a skype file.
<dinkdink> chalcedony: when it upgraded was there a kernel upgrade
<chalcedony> dinkdink, i did upgrade manually after that
<chalcedony> dinkdink, i'm not sure
<Castatroy> pls how do i enable vlan on an interface
<dinkdink> chalcedony: hm can you sh in somehow
<Castatroy> lets say i want to add vlan 170
<Castatroy> to eth0
<chalcedony> dinkdink, how about if i try restarting with the older kernel?
<dinkdink> chalcedony: if you can get a look at the system i would check the kernel, see if there is more than one
<szal> dinkdink: afaik, there hasn't been a kernel update for Natty yet
<chalcedony> dinkdink, it usually gives me a list, command hit enter ...
<PEWPEWPEWPEWPEWP> anyone have the same issue as me? My eeepec wont shutdown since i installed the latest version of ubuntu
<dinkdink> szal: there was if when i was i had beta
<dinkdink> szal: sorry.. watching youtube. hehe
<dinkdink> szal: what i meant to say was there was a kernel upgrade when i used natty before it was a release
<szal> dinkdink: that's another pair of shoes ;)
<chalcedony> dinkdink,  2.6.32-30 older one is 2.6.32-28
<szal> chalcedony: that is certainly not Natty, that is more likely to be Lucid
<jf__> hello,i have a strange problem in ubuntu 11.04 x64: flash player freeze every 5 sec for 10 sec or more.if i enable desktop effects working ok
<dinkdink> szal: do we know that he didn't upgrade from beta to release?
<szal> dinkdink: read above, now we know :P
<chalcedony> szal, 11.04 right?
<szal> chalcedony: 10.04
<ghostpadza> join #shadowsec
<chalcedony> szal, when i first rebooted it was the pink-purple theme. terrifying to think it's booting into my old drive, and not using the correct one with 11.04?!!!
<Castatroy> "could not open /proc/net/vlan/config" please how do i add 8021q module permanently to my system
<dinkdink> chalcedony: is there a symbolic link though.. might be linked to a kernel image that is no longer there due to a upgrade.. just because u have a kernel in there does not tell me whether or not the upgrade updated the kernel.. i mean i'm just giving you a place to investigate
<chalcedony> szal, dinkdink if it did update/upgrade on my current drive and then failed.. ?
<spyzer> hello everyone, i am trying to use ndiswrapper to use rtl8192se driver but when i load the corresponding inf, it tells it cannot find an interface please help
<spyzer> please
<spyzer> please
<FloodBot1> spyzer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spyzer> i also have the ndisbug report
<chalcedony> dinkdink, szal i'm an adult with disabilities, i do need help
<PEWPEWPEWPEWPEWP> anyone have the same issue as me? My eeepec wont shutdown since i installed the latest version of ubuntu! pm pls
<chalcedony> PEWPEWPEWPEWPEWP, i feel for you
<eiriksvin> System-Wide PulseAudio Equalizer Updated For Ubuntu 11.04 Natty <- awesome!
<soultekkie> is there a tool to append a line to files like /etc/sudoers
<llutz> soultekkie: visudo
<eiriksvin> google that if you want pure audio control
<dr_willis> soultekkie,  echo can do that with carefull use of the > redirection
<sosaited> Can someone tell what this command will do "iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 51215 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 51215 "
<dr_willis> soultekkie,  but thats not a good idea to mess with that file..  back it up first in any case
<sgillet> hey all, I use "last [user] -a" command to check the last login/logouts of a user.. but it only shows me the history back to the 2nd of june
<sgillet> do you know anything that can go earlier?
<JohnSS_> Is having a dual-boot situation an increased security risk?
<oCean> sgillet: see your wtmp.X files in /var/log. Use last -f /var/log/wtmp.1 for example
<dinkdink> sosaited: i would sudo visudo
<chalcedony> sgillet, http://www.go2linux.org/last-user-login-history ?
<dinkdink> soultekkie: i would sudo visudo
<adnc> hello, my autocomplete does not work well with natty anymore. if I press tab with a letter for a directory it does not stop with the directoryname and a slash it completes the directoryname and a space, how can I fix it?
<sgillet> @oCean thank you
<llutz> adnc: you installed acroreader? http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/bash-completion-devel/2011-February/003350.html
<delinquentme> whats the ubuntu main menu applet that controls the volume
<dinkdink> soultekkie: i suppose you could also echo "whatever" | sudo tee -a /path/to/file
<matt1888> I have a problem I have running a live persistence USB and my whole GUI turned from the beautiful new ubuntu to something that looks like windows 95 GUI help?
<lafon> partial workaround
<chalcedony> Recovery menu
<chalcedony> [ 12.202837] /build/buildd/linux-2.632/drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: usb_submit_urb(ctrl) failed
<lafon> installed first disk thru wine
<chalcedony> dinkdink, ^^
<lafon> then had the "data.cab" from home folder
<lafon> worked properly :D
<chalcedony> matt1888, what did you do exactly?
<dinkdink> chalcedony: worst case scenario just back up your files and reinstall the operating system
<matt1888> I logged off my account and logged back in
<TaZeR> hey guys ubuntuz r0x0rz!
<adnc> llutz, yes I did install acroreader
<chalcedony> dinkdink, not if i can't get into my drive?
<adnc> llutz, thank you very much for directing to the bug
<lafon> @chalcedony: not even with livecd/usb?
<dinkdink> chalcedony: not had a lot of foraying into the murky depths of banishment from the system however if you can get a livecd you could ..
<dinkdink> chalcedony: what lafon said
<chalcedony> oh lord :( lafon dinkdink thank you i think
<dinkdink> well what else is there
<ActionParsnip> PEWPEWPEWPEWPEWP: do you have the latest BIOS?
<chalcedony> ActionParsnip, hugs very good to see you
<computerx> G'day. Is there any way to limit the CPU usage of 1 program? Not like nice, but cap it at say 80% CPU use?
<dinkdink> chalcedony: if you can get a livecd you can also search the drive for badblocks
<edwardthefma> hey is thare a linux scandisc equivant that has a graphial display
<JediMaster> Is there a mysql 5.5 ubuntu package around that someone knows of?
<chalcedony> dinkdink, i'm not sure. my husband has the cds and he's asleep
<ActionParsnip> chalcedony: and you dude
<tertl3> computerx, cpu-set
<tertl3> or cset
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<chalcedony> ActionParsnip, ty - i'm the other one, not a dude ;)
<wols_> computerx: yes there is. look into cgroups
<Spodey> Evening - can anyone help me work out why my machine hangs on boot if I have a DVI device plugged in? If I wait until half way through the boot process and plug it in, it's fine.
<computerx> k, thanks both
<wols_> chalcedony: you can use smartmon-tools to check for bad sectors from a running system just fine
<wols_> Spodey: kmodeset? fb?
<Spodey> wols_: Is that a question or a statement? I'm wondering if it might be grub related...
<dinkdink> edwardthefma: i routinely sudo touch /forcefsck but if you are talking scaning for bad sectors then badblocks is the thing to use, have to unmount the drive
<chalcedony> wols_, live cd sounds right it's just doing it. (i'm still quite sick, recovering from an inefection)
<ActionParsnip> chalcedony: hehe
<wols_> Spodey: possibley reasons for it going blank
<ActionParsnip> chalcedony: i call my mum dude too
<Spodey> wols_: It's not just going blank - it freezes the whole machine
<chalcedony> ActionParsnip, ah i see! :)
<edwardthefma> <dinkdink> i want it to check the whole drive for errors
<ActionParsnip> chalcedony: i'll call you dudette :0
<dinkdink> Spodey: what's in your inittab
<Czaruno2011> Hi all,  I think I have a simple question for you guys.  I have a fresh Wubi Ubuntu 11.04 install and I tried changing just one thing.  I added synergyc to the 'Startup Applications Preferences' and unfortunately now the login screen is not acting normally.   I can boot to a command line but I can't find where I can either reset or remove the entry I made into 'Startup Applications Preferences' from the command line to get things bac
<chalcedony> ActionParsnip, fine son, that will be just great :)
<Spodey> dinkdink: I don't think I have an inittab
<Spodey> And besides - I don't think it's getting that far - I don't get an SSD Daemon
<chalcedony> did you ever try to wake up a guy that can't hear, feel or talk, to ask him for a *working* live cd.. when he keeps them all, working or not?
<chalcedony> back in a few
<lucidguy> Anyone have any experience with hpn-ssh?
<ActionParsnip> !boot | Czaruno2011
<ubottu> Czaruno2011: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<IAmError_> how do i make a file an executable? Im wanting to run something i have on my Win7 partition through wine on linux, and I right click, set as an executable, but when I try tio open with wine, it says it isn't.
<Czaruno2011> ubottu,  from my understanding items in these preferences do not load at boot up but after you login to the window manager,  so I don't think the boot option references you sent apply.
<ubottu> Czaruno2011: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> IAmError_: chmod +x file
<Mandrew> anyone who knows a channel with discussions about hardware for linux?
<ActionParsnip> IAmError_: unless the app is VERY portable, it most likely won't work
<ActionParsnip> Mandrew: ##hardware  may know or help
<Mandrew> ok tnx
<wols_> IAmError_: nothing neded. simply running "wine <executable>". what is the error?
<ActionParsnip> wols_: wine likes the file it is using to be marked executable
<ActionParsnip> IAmError_: does it work ok with playonlinux
<sourav> hello all..
<IAmError_> actionparsnip: havent tried that.
<sourav> i am suffering some problem while installing cmake in ubuntu 10.4
<IAmError_> Would a Mac version of a program run better than a Windows version?
<sourav> when run the command sudo apt-get install cmake in terminal..
<sourav> plz tell me how can i install cmake in my ubuntu-10.4
<Mandrew> ActionParsnip i cant enter hardware  ##hardware :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<Mandrew> * Cannot join #hardware (Channel is invite only).
<RA_drc> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<BluesKaj> IAmError_, try this : right click on the file>properties>permissions check the "make executable" box
<Mandrew> ActionParsnip do you have any suggestions?
<IAmError_> blueskaj: i have, then when i right click, open with wine, it says its not marked as an executable
<IAmError_> same with the chmod command
<trism> sourav: please pastebin the output of: sudo apt-get install cmake;
<lafon> @IAmError do u have permission to mark it as exe?
<RA_drc> !gtk
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<shp> i don't find my windows partition from ubuntu :(
<ActionParsnip> IAmError_: you will need to remount the partition so that the files are marked executable.
<shp> i want to access it
<ActionParsnip> shp: if you run: sudo fdisk -l      do you see it?
<lafon> shp: is the windows filesystem mounted?
<BluesKaj> shp, sudo update-grub in the terminal , to start
<ActionParsnip> IAmError_: what are you trying to run?
<IAmError_> actionparsnip: doesn't matter anymore. it's too much of a hassle. i'll just keep switchin back and forth between partitions seeing as how linux is good for nothing but net browsing and elitist idealists who just want to show off
<shp> ActionParsnip, yes can see it thanks i'm gonna mount it
<RA_drc> how do i install gtk or x in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Iamerror: i'd say lots to the contrary but its offtopic here
<Spodey> Attempting this to see if it solves my issue - http://ubuntuguide.net/ubuntu-10-10-fix-the-screen-messed-up-at-start-up-and-shutdown
<shp> windows part was already mounted in /host
<shp> nice
<ActionParsnip> Iamerror: look into penumbra ;-)
<IAmError_> actionparsnip: well my problem is, im finding it hard to use GNU/Linux, when I can't just get on, and use my files. i have to go through the hassle of changing permissions, when im clearly the main user. Is there a way to ALWAYS be in command so I don't have to change permissions?
<BluesKaj> IAmError_, perhaps there's a linux equivalent to the app, have you done any research
<ActionParsnip> Shp: yeah its one good thing of wubi. I suggest you run:  ln -s /host ~/Windows\ Files
<IAmError_> Blueskaj: there isn't.
<ActionParsnip> IAmError_: how do you want to "use your files"?
<BluesKaj> IAmError_, what's the app ?
<HelloWorld321> How much more/less of a hassle is it to run the LTS (10.04) version instead of the latest (11.04) version ?
<TaZeR> wtf hayden panettiere just asked me out!
<ActionParsnip> Shp: makes life lots easier
<HelloWorld321> TaZeR: D*U*D*E !!!
<Pici> !ot | TaZeR
<ubottu> TaZeR: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<shp> don't understand your symbolic link ActionParsnip
<shp> no get it
<TaZeR> but shes soooo hot!!
<shp> thanks
<Sonderblade> this is strange, im running ubuntu lucid and some unknown process is continually eating up disk space.. about 100mb/h
<oCean> TaZeR: stop
<TaZeR> seriously i would eat her shit and drink her piss
<TaZeR> shes that hot!
<nawk> if I remove Unity with Gnome-3 will I break my system?
<nawk> s/remove/replace/
<ActionParsnip> HelloWorld321: both are great. Desktop support ends at the same time for both. Newer kernel may be nicer if your hardware is super
<wols_> Sonderblade: sounds like logs
<wols_> Sonderblade: check size of /var/log
<lafon> What is the req for unity?
<RusAlex> hi guys, how can i check my laptop which usb port is 2.0  and which is not ?
<ActionParsnip> Shp: once ran, you will be able to access and save files to and from the folder "windows files"
<Sonderblade> wols_: no, the whole /var is only 1.9gb
<wols_> Sonderblade: mail then?
<M1_> Where in /dev is my microphone input?
<Sonderblade> wols_: no
<ActionParsnip> lafon: unity needs 3D acceleration. You can use unity-2D which does not
<nawk> if I replace Unity with Gnome-3 will I break my system?
<lafon> RusAlex: this is not really checking but if its between 1 and 8 years old its probably usb 2.0
<lafon> thanks ActionParsnip
<ubuntufggf> I can't seem to install a wine theme, it just doesn't work. I get the correct theme file, click to install it, but it's not showing up in the dropdown menu. Any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> Nawk: gnome3 isn't stable or advised so most likely yes
<lafon> is there any RAM requirement for unity?
<ActionParsnip> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<wols_> lafon: only the default ubuntu requirement
<ActionParsnip> Lafon: its just a shell ontop of gnome so won't need much more than a normal desktop.
<RusAlex> lafon: i have 3 usb ports on my notebook, and one of them is 2.0 - 100%, lsusb show me this info, but i want to recognize which of 3 is 2.0
<lafon> ahhh ok
<lafon> 'cause i tried it on 1 computer abd i got the gnome desktop
<pipegeek> is the jaunty archive still mirrored anywhere?
<platius> RusAlex,  I believe the 3.0 usb connectors are blue if you look into them.
<ActionParsnip> Jaunty is dead
<RusAlex> platius: i don't have any 3.0 usbs
<lafon> RusAlex how old is this laptop.
<platius> RusAlex,  the connectors on the laptop are blue inside
<lafon> or was it a custom install
<lafon> build*
<RusAlex> platius: are you an artist ?
<RusAlex> i don't believe in colors
<ActionParsnip> Strange belief
<Spodey> RusAlex: Have you tried simply plugging in an SD card reader or something and copying the file to your desktop - try it on all 3 ports and see which give syou the fastest speed?
<RusAlex> Spodey: thanks, but i want to do it without checking read and write speed
<TheRedOctober> Where can I find the file containing old network interface mac addresses to remove them so new network interfaces are not so hi?  (i want to simplify some network scripts across machines)
<afancy_> Hi, i want to do some screen recording (also voice). Could anybody recommend me some recording software? thanks
<ActionParsnip> RusAlex: got a manual?
<Corey> TheRedOctober: ...what are you talking about? :-)
<Spodey> RusAlex: Well, that would be the quickest way of doing it. Unless you are doing this for academic reasons?
<Spodey> Physically, those ports could be wired to anything. And in fact, the USB 2.0 might be internal only
<llutz> TheRedOctober:do  you mean /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules?
<Kr3m1in> Can somebody please quickly explain to me how to change scrolling speed? (Ubuntu 11.04)
<ActionParsnip> Afancy: cheese  maybe
<Gaming4JC> Hey all, I just installed TightVNC on Ubuntu 10.4LTS. Ran into the keyboard layout bug. I tried setting a fake layout since none was given. and "abfh" was properly insereted as mentioned in this post
<Gaming4JC> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=05a4c5a99ca6355fa795897a8aa8fe6c&p=4325837&postcount=9
<RA_drc> how do i install gtk or x in ubuntu?
<Gaming4JC> sadly, it didn't fix the issue and I'm still at a loss. Also tried setting to US, etc.
<Swaraj> wassup
<BlouBlou> RA_drc: it comes by default
<TheRedOctober> llutz: exactly, thx!
<Corey> TheRedOctober: A MAC address is 12 hexadecimal digits that's bound to an interface.
<lafon> RusAlex try asking lsusb to be verbose
<RusAlex> thanks guys. will try to check with bluray movie
<Galvatron> RA_drc: For X, "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg", and for GTK it depends on which enviroment you want.
<Kr3m1in> Can somebody tell me how to change scroll sensitivity/rate on Ubuntu 11.04 Desktop x64? Settings > Mouse doesn't have any interface regarding this.
<pipegeek> Are the jaunty repositories still mirrored anywhere publicly, or are they gone?
<ActionParsnip> RusAlex: unless you are copying huge amounts of data at a time, it won't make a huge amount of realtime difference
<dinkdink> pipegeek: medibuntu has jaunty repos
<RA_drc> BlouBlou: i tried running make gconfig and make xconfig and they both gave me errors, they said they can't find gtk+ or qt3, respectively
<TheRedOctober> Corey: try a vm with 6 nics, cloning the VMs a few times over, you get to ethXX...i would like to add some logic to my nics, keep them all eth0-5
<lafon> @ActionParsnip therefor copying Blu-Ray
<RA_drc> Galvatron: how do i know which environment i went?
<Pici> pipegeek: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com
<afancy_> ActionParsnip: not record by webcam
<ActionParsnip> pipegeek: gone gone. 3rd party ppas may have jaunty stuff.
<Pici> pipegeek: you really should upgrade though
<afancy_> ActionParsnip: i want to record on how to use an application for demo
<ActionParsnip> lafon: yeah that'll help. Firewire may be better
<pipegeek> Pici: thanks!
<ActionParsnip> afancy_: recordmydesktop
<pipegeek> and noted :)  this is for a build machien
<afancy_> ok, thansk
<lafon> is there anyway to set a program for a mass of files?
<Galvatron> pipegeek: http://atlanticlinux.ie/blog/?p=143
<jrib> lafon: what exactly do you mean?
<lafon> ex. FBReader for .epub etc
<lafon> obviously i mean more files incl. lit mobi
<wols_> lafon: calibre
<lafon> i personally don't like calibre
<n1xNc0d3> hi, IDLE with Python 3 is crashing on completion! What should i do?
<lafon> i am using fbreader
<Galvatron> RA_drc: GTK is used in GNOME, XFCE and LXDE, while KDE id QT-based.
<Gaming4JC> Ok seriously this keyboard bug is lame. "asdf" appears as "abfh" in TightVNC... :(
<koshieFinalReliz> Hi
<Galvatron> !GTK
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<lafon> problem is i installed calibre first
<Galvatron> !XFCE | !LXDE
<ubottu> !LXDE: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Corey> TheRedOctober: Okay, but that's not a MAC address.
<Galvatron> RA_drc: Dont't worry, because GTK will be installed the moment you try installing the first GTK app.;)
<lafon> quit lunchtime :D
<ortsvorsteher> hello. i just search when firefox 4 will be available for lucid.
<ManoloMtnez> Hello
<shp> i have installed counter strike source and steam: a lot of lags!!! (i works perfectly good in windows) and the luminosity switchs every second ....
<shp> i used wine
<maverikh> hi... need some help with starting an app during boot
<Pici> shp: We do not support how applications run under wine in here, please ask in #winehq
<ortsvorsteher> !boot | maverikh
<ubottu> maverikh: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ManoloMtnez> My ubuntu natty now freezes at mid boot
<ortsvorsteher> hi maverikhmay the links ubottu gave you helps to install apps and start them in needed runlevel
<ortsvorsteher> hi maverikh may the links ubottu gave you helps to install apps and start them in needed runlevel
<ManoloMtnez> Right after the msg failed to get i915 symbols...
<Pici> !runlevels | ortsvorsteher
<ubottu> ortsvorsteher: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<ManoloMtnez> Anyone could helo me with this?
<ManoloMtnez> Thx
<ortsvorsteher> thx Pici , but maverikh was asking so i gave him !boot links from ubottu. i think that is what he is searching for.
<jakemp> I just made firefox visible in all desktops, how do I undo this?
<maverikh> ive actually read all those, im a noob basically... i have a program that installs its own postgre database within its folder. when i first install the app it works fine. if the server reboots itself the program stops working
<maverikh> the only way to fix it is to re-install app
<ortsvorsteher> maverikh, is there any start/stop script which you became with the install of this app?
<maverikh> yes, a start stop and restart
<lafon> Ummm....any solution for extremly choppy audio/video?
<Seven_Six_Two> not sure what's going on any more. when I play an avi in xine maximized, the window moves up and to the left pixel by pixel, and then shudders to a halt. If I'm quick enough to kill it and try vlc, I can play for a minute or two before my hd starts spinning like mad and my whole system slows to a crawl. I mean crawl. If I alt-ctrl-f1 it takes about 5 minutes to get a login prompt. another 5 to 10 before I get a bash prompt. ther
<Seven_Six_Two> e's nothing listed in dmesg when this happens. no other programs give me issues. I have an nvidia 6800gtoc and I'm using the recommended driver (dual head config)
<clix> can you get a list of available kernel modules? I want to find one for my wireless card
<AndChat-> Re
<maverikh> i added it to my rc.local but it didnt work,  im not sure if i added it right.
<ortsvorsteher> maverikh, so i think you can add your app to start and stop when start and stop your system by update-rc.d
<Foloex> hello world
<llutz> clix: modprobe -l
<joltman> running 10.10x64 and i'm not able to ping anything local to my network...however, i do have SSH port forwarding through my router (pfSense box) and i'm able to SSH to my home network from outside and am on the same box that's having issues
<lafon> Seven_Six_Two: i'm having similar problems (tho I have the LTS)
<spacebug-> if I manually remove a conffig file for a package and want that back, how can I do? I tried purge and then install again but the config files dont come back
<Seven_Six_Two> lafon, what video card?
<maverikh> hmmm ok
<maverikh> let me try it
<ortsvorsteher> sure
<lafon> basic integrated intel chipset
<Seven_Six_Two> lafon, are you having the same xine and vlc issues, or just choppy video?
<lafon> i used totem
<user_> hi all
<maverikh> does this line of code look ok?   su brent -c "/media/employees/brent/TimeTrex/start"
<lafon> and any games have same problem
<C4colo> anything change between 8.04 and 10.04 as far as encrypted partitions go?
<lafon> 'cept I lose all control and HAVE to restart
<C4colo> I have a 1TB mirrored array that was encrypted prior to an upgrade and now when I unlock it, well, it just says "unpartitioned"
<Foloex> I have some trouble with my network interface, it's acting wierd. It's working during short periods. My dmesg is full of "eth0: link up" (but no link down). It use to be working fine. I'm running 11.04 amd64 desktop with a r8169 chipset.
<kvarley> When I do "tar jcvf archive.tar.bz2 /home/kvarley/Documents" it makes the archive BUT within it there are folders home kvarley, I just want it to put Documents in there. What am I doing wrong?
<C4colo> no data there
<Renekton> I'm using Ubuntu 11.04 and wanna know if is possible to start wireless connection before fstab...
<C4colo> 8.04 everything there, do an upgrade to 10.04 and it is now an empty partition
<BlouBlou> C4colo: All applications had been upgraded
<clix> llutz, that shows active modules? or installed ones? or just what's in /lib/modules? I mean can i see a list of modules from ubuntu servers that i can install?
<C4colo> so a new version of encryption will not decrypt when given the same passphrase?
<jakemp> I just made firefox visible in all desktops, how do I undo this?
<llutz> clix: it show modules available, used modules to list "lsmod"
<C4colo> should that not be disclosed during the upgrade process?
<lafon> kvarley, I'm not even a newbie but it sounds like yoy are compressing your home folder to the archive
<SockPants> hi all
<lafon> rather than opening it
<C4colo> do I need to find an 8.04 disc and install a system just to recover my data?
<SockPants> i'm trying to make a usb drive with the latest install on it to install on my netbook
<SockPants> i'm using a mac
<clix> ok, so I have some 80211 modules in kernel/net/wireless how do i install new ones?
<SockPants> the mac will read the usb drive i've made, the windows netbook will say i need to format it and it will not boot from the usb key.
<lafon> did you make the usb bootable?
<SockPants> doesn't say i need to anywhere
<llutz> clix: either install packages containing new modules, a new kernel-package or build modules yourself
<lafon> did you extraxt the .iso to the usb or use a program?
<SockPants> lafon: i followed the instructions on the site. they involve converting the iso to an img file and then dd'ing it to the usb drive.
<C4colo> also, while I'm here, I edited the stupid gconf-editor setting for the button_layout and it did nothing to move the buttons back to where they belong.  Is there another user-specific override for that setting?
<clix> llutz, right, so where's the list of packages containing new modules, so i can install the right one?
<mBull> hi, anyone experience with dyndns, or a similar service to provide dns serverices?
<C4colo> I have done that on 20 other systems and it always seems to work, what did I do on my desktop that prevented that setting from moving the buttons
<lafon> SockPants: try finding an app that'll do it for you and then see
<llutz> clix: what exactly do you miss/need/want?
<SockPants> i'm wondering whether the instructions only work if you want to actually install ubuntu on a mac, not just any computer. that doesn't seem likely though
<ActionParsnip> Mbull: i use no-ip
<C4colo> but more importantly, why the fuck isn't my encryption string decrypting the volume anymore?
<SockPants> why would i need an app, the instructions are on the official site.
<oCean> C4colo: mind your language here
<lafon> dunno
<C4colo> english isn't acceptable?
<lafon> but its worth a try
<IdleOne> !language | C4colo
<ubottu> C4colo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Randolph`> C4colo: please dont say the F word in front of me kthnx
<clix> i need the module for my wireless card which is rt3090pcie
<C4colo> I'm being professional, that's how we talk in my profession when 1TB volumes don't decrypt today with the same key they did yesterday
<IdleOne> C4colo: Don't swear in this channel please
<mBull> c4colo have used a salt?
<C4colo> I used the bult-in encrypted volumes tool in 8.04
<n1xNc0d3> IDLE with Python 3 is crashing on code completion! What should i do?
<C4colo> and 10.04
<C4colo> and they produce very different restults
<C4colo> if either of those use salt then they should remain consistent
<kennethreitz> where does the tmux configuration come from that's included in the new ubuntu AMIs?
<kennethreitz> i love it
<sburwood1> I have Ubuntu 11.04 and Firefox 4.  To access a site that I need to access, I need to use either Internet Explorer 8 or Firefox 3.6.  I haven't been able to get Firefox 3.6 (32 bit) installed so I can use the site I need.  Can someone help me??
<llutz> clix: read here for info http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1600498
<ActionParsnip> Mbull: there is the client app   noip2   to update the ip regularly
<mBull> any good?
<lafon> does anyone know how to fix the choppy video/audio problem>
<ActionParsnip> sburwood1: grab an agent switcher addon
<ActionParsnip> lafon: try a different output method in preferences
<lafon> explain
<sburwood1> ActionParsnip: Did that a couple days ago.  Didn't fix the problem.  Also, the site seems to require a 32 bit version.  My 11.04 and my Firefox is 64 bit
<clix> llutz, ok, will read that - i found some on that forum before using google but didn't understand it - I was hoping for something like install package called xxx then it will work :D
<ActionParsnip> Mbull: no issues in 4 years (best guess). Just need to keep refreshing the account with the email they send occasionally
<llutz> !find rt3090
<ubottu> File rt3090 found in linux-firmware
<Seven_Six_Two> ActionParsnip, I'm having a similar issue. if I open xine and maximize it (with and without video loaded) it moves up and to the left pixel by pixel. output method doesn't make a difference. I ran xine in terminal, and there's no output
<ActionParsnip> sburwood1: there may be a how to on getting 32bit browser on 64bit OS. Otherwise not sure
<w30> All of a sudden I have slow key feature at my gdm login; not any where else. I didn't set that feature that I know of How do I get that feature turned off?
<sburwood1> will try, brb
<ActionParsnip> Seven_Six_Two: same in all players?
<mBull> ActionParsnip: nice, i'll have a look, have your tried refreshing the account with a script?
<ActionParsnip> Seven_Six_Two: if you use compiz, try without to see if it helps
<Seven_Six_Two> ActionParsnip, only xine moves, both xine and vlc eventually freeze my box
<Seven_Six_Two> ActionParsnip, ok, I'll try that
<llutz> clix:module seems to be available here https://launchpad.net/~markus-tisoft/+archive/rt3090/+build/1098170/+files/rt3090-dkms_2.1.0.0-0ubuntu0~ppa1_all.deb    download it, install with "sudo  dpkg -i rt3090-dkms_2.1.0.0-0ubuntu0~ppa1_all.deb"
<ActionParsnip> Mbull: noip2 runs as a process and does it automagically. Here its every 30 mins
<Seven_Six_Two> turning off effects isn't in "appearances" any more.
<lafon> Oh great. I started a video and then the player quit leaving me with my gui 4x the size it should be
<clix> llutz, I tried to install that before and it said that the package doesn't conform because it has binaries in an architecture independent package, so ubuntu refused to install it
<Seven_Six_Two> isn't compiz required for unity?
<ActionParsnip> Seven_Six_Two: press Alt+F2 and run: metacity --replace
<jduke128> hi
<ActionParsnip> Seven_Six_Two: yes, unity will just stop. Its only to test
<Galvatron> Seven_Six_Two: There's a thing called Unity 2D, for hardware not capable of running Compiz
<llutz> clix: try dpkg --force-architecture                but that might break things, be carefull
<jduke128> d
<sburwood1> ActionParsnip: I had downloaded a version of Firefox 3.6 at a cyber cafe, but it ends *.bz2.  Sorry to ask such a stupid question, but how do I install that?  "tar -____ *.bz2", I suppose.  Then what?
<ActionParsnip> !away > FusionX|Away
<ubottu> FusionX|Away, please see my private message
<FusionX> sorry, some script activated "auto-away"
<ActionParsnip> sburwood1: tar jxvf file
<maverikh> i got it working... i misread the guides you gave me... i had myself confused for a bit
<xenland> Whats a good radio streaming server app for ubuntu vps server? I would like to start a radio streaming broadcast that i can connect with virtual dj.
<ActionParsnip> sburwood1: you'll need ia32-libs   for it to run
<sburwood1> ActionParsnip: Wait a minute
<ActionParsnip> Xenland: vlc-nox, mplayer, mediatomb maybe
<ManoloMtnez> hello everyone
<clix> modinfo rt2860sta
<clix> oops
<xenland> Oh cool thanks i didnt know mplayer had this capability
<ManoloMtnez> Somehow my Ubuntu Natty has stopped booting
<ActionParsnip> xenland: it does a Lot. May do what you need
<ManoloMtnez> now it freezes at mid boot, right after the message 'failed to get i915 symbols...'
<C4colo> seriously though, what good is a technical support chat room where you are prohibited from cursing?  About 93% of my cursing is technical-support-related.
<ManoloMtnez> i've googled for that, but workarounds assume that the computer still boots. Which it doesn't
<ManoloMtnez> Any advice? Thanks!
<clix> llutz, I have the rt2860sta module :) must have been something I did yesterday to install it - now to make it work
<llutz> clix: sudo modprobe rt2860sta
<ActionParsnip> C4colo: its channel policy due to the range of ages in here as well as keeping things civilized and mature.
<alienmindtrick> I'm using Google Chrome in Natty and I have problems with Java on some sites. I'm using the current Java 6-26 version. Any idea what I can do?
<Hanzo> !Ceyda28 mrb
<clix> llutz, will it load by default? should i add that to a config file?
<w30> C4colo, you need the latest ncurses on your computer to do that :=)
<GatekeeperZA> hello everyone, how would i add multiple hosts to my /etc/hosts eg if i want to resolv me.me.com to 192.168.0.10 / me2.me.com to 192.168.0.10
<C4colo> haha w30
<llutz> clix: 1st check if it loads and works. if it does, add "rt2860sta" to /etc/modules to make sure it'll be loaded at boottime
<ActionParsnip> alienmindtrick: googlesearch: natty java     hit i'm feeling lucky. Great java ppa
<phrostbite> I am trying to install python but it says to run "su root" However it keeps telling me my password is invalid which I know it isn't
<C4colo> ActionParsnip,  your definition of mature is not the same as the MPAA's I guess.
<ActionParsnip> Gatekeeper: just add another line
<sburwood1> ActionParsnip: I just looked everywhere for ia32-libs, but didn't find it.  Even in Synaptic
<alienmindtrick> ActionParsnip: did that a couple days ago. same problem.
<Seven_Six_Two> Galvatron, I know, my hardware can handle acceleration.
<ActionParsnip> C4colo: that is moot. Rules are rules and by using the channel you agreed to abide by them
<alienmindtrick> ActionParsnip: i have the same problem on the same sites in Firefox, too.
<GatekeeperZA> ActionParsnip, a new line with the domain name and ip of the machine or local ip .. ?
<clix> llutz, ok, thanks a lot for your help - i think i am on the right track now :)
<C4colo> anyway, seems the disk utility doesn't like my fstab entry so it was mounting it at /media/VOLUMELABEL instead of where I told it to, and add that to the fact that the disk manager doesn't know it doesn't know how to read encrypted partition tables it is saying it is unpartitioned
<C4colo> so it was a red-herring-false-alarm sort of situation going on
<fizyplankton> how do i check which partition GRUB is installed to?
<C4colo> ActionParsnip, get a procreating sense of humor
<ActionParsnip> Gatekeeper: treat is as a seperate entry.
<Seven_Six_Two> ActionParsnip, that didn't go very well. as soon as I hit enter after metacity --replace  I lost my panels, window decorations, and the ability to type in any window
<jtreminio> Hello all. If I've completely removed all items from the gnome panels (gnome 2), how do I delete the last, empty panel? I'm using AWN + dockbarx so I've no need for the panels anymore.
<C4colo> cursing = mature content
<C4colo> it is a joke, get it?
<C4colo> you said to keep it "mature" in here
<oCean> C4colo: can you stop the offtopic discussion?
<ninota> Hola un saludo.¿Se habla español aquí?
<Pici> !es | ninota
<ubottu> ninota: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ManoloMtnez> hello, I wouldn't want to break any netiquette, but this chat goes really fast :) Should I repost my problem?
<ninota> Gracias
<ActionParsnip> C4colo: i do and i too swear up a storm at work but here its not permitted. Can you not express yourself otherwise?
<C4colo> I'm just trying to get some help and provide a resolution to my disconcerting issue from a few minutes ago ... a little small talk is not unwarranted in these situations
<phrostbite> I am trying to install python but it says to run "su root" However it keeps telling me my password is invalid which I know it isn't
<aeon-ltd> ManoloMtnez: yes if unanswered it's usually best to post again in a few minutes
<jtreminio> phrostbite:  sudo apt-get install python ?
<Pici> phrostbite: Python should already be installed by default.
<oCean> C4colo: the smalltalk goes in #ubuntu-offtopic, not here
<C4colo> but this is channel-specific talk
<C4colo> the subject was breached in this very channel
<sburwood1> ur busy, ActionParsnip.  Sorry
<ActionParsnip> phrostbite: use:   sudo -i
<GatekeeperZA> ActionParsnip, a new line with the domain name and ip of the machine or local ip .. ? and to i just do a networking restart to activate changes ... ?
<ManoloMtnez> aeon-ltd: Thanks!
<phrostbite> Which version of python? Shouldn't there be a way to run it?
<alienmindtrick> second issue: i just did a fresh install of natty a couple days ago and now when i start my machine i have to log in 3 times, every time. what gives and how do i remedy it?
<C4colo> I came here with a LUKS encryption issue, the participants in this channel forked the topic
<Pici> phrostbite: Depends which release of Ubuntu you're using.
<BluesKaj> sburwood1, check your repositories in synaptic make sure they're all enable including canonical parthers and other software if you're slightly adventurous
<Gaming4JC> Ok I need some one to walk me through getting a VNC working on Ubuntu. Ripping my hair out atm... :(
<Pici> C4colo: Just re-ask your question then.
<ManoloMtnez> Hi, Somehow my Ubuntu Natty has stopped booting
<C4colo> I don't need to, I just provided the resolution for anyone concerned
<ManoloMtnez> now it freezes at mid boot, right after the message 'failed to get i915 symbols...'
<ActionParsnip> Gatekeeper: no need to restart service. Its good to go immediately
<sburwood1> BluesKaj: I am, if I'm not going to crash my machine
<ManoloMtnez> i've googled for that, but workarounds assume that the computer still boots. Which it doesn't
<sburwood1> ;à
<Hanzo> !Ceyda28: wat
<sburwood1> ;)
<ManoloMtnez> Any advice? Thanks!ç
<C4colo> just tying up some conversational loose-ends related to the channel's policies
<oCean> Hanzo: stop the spamming
<fizyplankton> how do i check which partition GRUB is installed to?
<Pici> C4colo: cool beans.  If you want to hang out and answer questions thats fine, otherwise general chat belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic or elsewhere :)
<aeon-ltd> ManoloMtnez: also in one line to prevent clutter
<BluesKaj> sburwood1, no it won;t crash , it's mostly to do with legalities
<ManoloMtnez> aeon-ltd: oh, sorry. I thought long posts were worse
<BluesKaj> !repositories > sburwood1
<ubottu> sburwood1, please see my private message
<C4colo> how can discussing #ubuntu be off-topic in #ubuntu?
<fizyplankton> how do i check which partition GRUB is installed to?
<ActionParsnip> Sburwood: weird. Check the deps of wine. I'm sure it exists
<C4colo> and I mean #ubuntu the channel itself, the one conveying these words to you
<C4colo> is there a #ubuntu-#ubuntu channel?
<Seven_Six_Two> is there more than one method to turn off compiz in 11.04? metacity --replace  didn't work out so well for me
<Pici> C4colo: If you want to discuss a confusion about the policies of this channel please join me in #ubuntu-ops
<IdleOne> C4colo: this is a support channel, stick to ubuntu support
<aeon-ltd> Seven_Six_Two: not without killing it then starting another WM
<ActionParsnip> C4colo: its a support channel only. Discussion of the channel itself is not ubuntu support
<ActionParsnip> Pici: read my mind
<Seven_Six_Two> alright. we'll try kde next
<sburwood1> ActionParsnip: In Synaptic, it mentions 7 things when I type ia32, but I don't see anything that seems to be identified as ia32-libs
<clix> wireless is working, thanks llutz
<fizyplankton> hey guys, is there any way to check which partition GRUB is installed to?
<jtreminio> Hello all. If I've completely removed all items from the gnome panels (gnome 2), how do I delete the last, empty panel? I'm using AWN + dockbarx so I've no need for the panels anymore.
<clix> now on to the webcam
<alienmindtrick> OK, since ActionParsnip left...and he was answering my question...should I assume that I should repost it?
<GatekeeperZA> how do i restart service to activate net /etc/hosts without restarting pc
<BluesKaj> sburwood1, did you check the repositories ?...it's ther if you have the correct ones enabled
<ManoloMtnez> Hello, Ubuntu natty has started freezing at mid boot, right after the message "failed to get i915 symbols, graphics turbo disabled".
<ManoloMtnez> I don't know whether this error message is related to whatever is making Ubuntu choke, but maybe it isn't, as it doesn't prevent most to boot (according to Google). Any advise?
<sburwood1> I enabled everything except for Opera beta
<Hanzo>  başım dönüyor , çok içmişim!Ceyda28: başım dönüyor , çok içmişim
<Galvatron> ManoloMtnez: Have you tried recovery mode?
<Pici> !tr | Hanzo
<ubottu> Hanzo: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ManoloMtnez> Galvatron: yes, that's where I'm seeing the error message
<aeon-ltd> fizyplankton: isn't grub installed to /boot ? which will be in your / by default
<GatekeeperZA> how do i restart service to activate net /etc/hosts without restarting pc
<alienmindtrick>  I'm using Google Chrome in Natty and I have problems with Java on some sites. I'm using the current Java 6-26 version. Any idea what I can do?
<nnull> when performing eg: "apt-get install firefox" --- where does apt-get put the tar.gz files before it makes them? equivelent of c:/windows/temp ?
<ManoloMtnez> nnull: /temp ?
<sburwood1> BluesKaj: I have everything enabled except for Opera beta.  That should include what I need, no?
<ManoloMtnez> nnull: Sorry /tmp I meant
<sburwood1> BluesKaj: And I even tried 10.10 and Windows XP in VirtualBox, so I have a real problem
<Galvatron> alienmindtrick: Have you tried Chromium?
<llutz> nnull: /var/cache/apt/archives    except its .deb and not tar.gz
<BluesKaj> sburwood1, everything ? how did opera repository get in there ?
<nnull> hmm ManoloMtnez , im assuming apt-get deletes the files after making them then.. which makes sense i suppose.. mmk, thanks.
<alienmindtrick> Galvatron: wait one and I'll try it
<fizyplankton> aeon-ltd: yeah. it seem to be in all 3 partitions
<nnull> ahh llutz , champion ;)
<ManoloMtnez> nnull: yes, the straight dope is elsewhere :P
<sburwood1> BluesKaj: In other software
<aeon-ltd> fizyplankton: three different OSes?
<Galvatron> ManoloMtnez: It's hard to find any soution if you don't have an acces to any terminal
<ManoloMtnez> Galvatron: I know!
<aeon-ltd> fizyplankton: sorry gotta go; good luck
<fizyplankton> yeah 2 lucid installs, and one natty install (which i want to unumatall). also, i have a winxp install, but i KNOW that GRUB isnt there
<ManoloMtnez> Galvatron: Should I reinstall? That seems like overkill...
<BluesKaj> sburwood1, type ia32 ...see what comes up
<Hanzo>  off yaa!Ceyda28: off yaa!Ceyda28: off yaa
<BluesKaj> sburwood1, , make sure you click reload on synaptic first
<Galvatron> ManoloMtnez: It might be the fastest way out.
<clix> I can't see anything that looks like a camera in sudo lshw - there is an unclaimed serial device and and unclaimed communication device, could it be one of those?
<ManoloMtnez> Galvatron: OK, thanks. It'll be my third Natty reinstall. Not having luck with this version, no sir.
<llutz> clix: try "lsusb"
<SockPants> i've managed to run the live test version now
<SockPants> but i can't open firefox
<sburwood1> BluesKaj: I have microcode.ctl, grub-efi-ia32, elilo, grub-efi,refit, libasm0 and libasm0-dev
<SockPants> i click it, it starts to blink, then it goes back to normal.
<zaksoldier> Hi
<Hanzo>  ne diyo bunlar ya
<Galvatron> ManoloMtnez: As for Intel , try xorg-edgers and kernel PPA with the latest version of intel-dedicated DRM-next kernel.
<HelloWorld123> I'm getting ready to re-install my Natty, too.
<jduke128> ne
<alienmindtrick> Galvatron: OK, I just installed and tried to use Chromium with Java. Nope.
<Odun> Linux kanali
<clix> llutz, two integrated rate matching hubs and two root hubs in lsusb - nothing else. the camera is a built-in one on this laptop, so i'm trying to figure out the model
<Odun> sen yaz
<Odun> senin mesajin gidiyor onlara...
<Galvatron> alienmindtrick: Forgot that Chrome and Chromium are pretty much the same thing.
<llutz> clix: was just a guess since my netbooks camera is usb :) sry cannot help
<ManoloMtnez> Galvatron: Thanks a lot for the advice
<sburwood1> BluesKaj: Did you see what I have?  I haven't a clue as to what that is and if it is ia32
<Odun> hi
<HelloWorld123> but my CD-Rom is physically  busted (won't open); for whatever reason my USB installer won't boot.  Is there a way to double check the USB installer to make sure it's valid?  It looks valid from doing ls on it, but I don't know what I'm looking for.
<Odun> whats up
<Odun> did u like new website ?
<BluesKaj> sburwood1, are actually running a 64bit install ?
<HelloWorld123> Anyway, if I can't boot my USB drive, can I just run the installer from the old Natty?
<Seven_Six_Two> okenobi_, so xine in kde (with effects) doesn't move up and to the left like it does in unity
<sburwood1> yup
<alienmindtrick> Galvatron: What's frustrating is that when I do the Java version test on the Java website, it says that I'm up to date.
<Odun> we give gifts to all people who is posting topics to website
<Pici> Odun, This channel is for Ubuntu support only.  If you mean to have a private conversation, then you may do so in private.
<sburwood1> BluesKaj: Yup
<SockPants> HelloWorld123: i just had a similar problem, ended up using unetbootin to make the usb installer and it worked
<Seven_Six_Two> okenobi_, sorry, I meant "ok"
<Odun> can you help website greece version?
<Odun> nice
<Odun> we make server international this time we hope big people count
<Odun> i know your problem  our other gm...
<sburwood1> BluesKaj: At least I think so ...
<Odun> i will talk about that on private with u
<Odun> jason , kimsin ?
<Odun> cancel ?
<SockPants> how do you change the keyboard layout in 11.04
<HelloWorld123> SockPants: tx, installing unetbootin now
<Galvatron> alienmindtrick: You might be best asking in the "chromium-support" channel
<SockPants> HelloWorld123: hope it helps
<alienmindtrick> Galvatron: Does that still hold true since it's now proven to be an issue in Chrome, Chromium and Firefox?
<Seven_Six_Two> both xine and vlc choke and die under unity, but not kde. where should I start looking for a bug?
<Galvatron> SockPants: System > Preferences > keyboard
<sburwood1> BluesKaj: besides, I need Firefox 3.6.  I downloaded a Firefox 3.6.  I did tar -jxvf the bz2, but don't know what to do next.
<SockPants> Galvatron: first off, where is 'System'
<sburwood1> BluesKaj: Besides, I am wondering if the FF 3.6 is 16 bit or 32 bit
<nnull> SockPants: ALT+F1 ; RIGHTARROW ; RIGHTARROW ; lol
<Galvatron> SockPants: GNOME or Unity, or something else?
<katsrc> hey
<sburwood1> Is there a chat room for Firefox support?
<katsrc> is there a ubuntu version for mobile devices?
<BluesKaj> sburwood1, which ubuntu install version ?
<SockPants> Galvatron: probably unity, it's the latest live version
<Galvatron> alienmindtrick: Are you using IceTea, or Sun java?
<katsrc> is it unity? or is it unity 3D?
<katsrc> 2D*
<tranquilwaters_> Why is the purchase section in ubuntu software centre empty for kubuntu users? Can't I buy games because I rather use KDE than gnome? Aren't the buntu
<edugonch> Hello, I have xubuntu install and I can't use the headset, it doesn't work at all, the speakers work ok, what can I do?
<tranquilwaters_> buntu's the same under the hood?
<Galvatron> SockPants: Then click on the white ubuntu logo in upper left corner and type "keyboard"
<tranquilwaters_> edugonch: maybe stupid question but does the headset have a volume button?
<alienmindtrick> Galvatron:  Sun Java
<sburwood1> BluesKaj: 11.04 Natty.  Kernel 2.6.38-8 Gnome 2.32.1
<basselito> Having problem making a menu entry for a shell script... anyone?? Tried two versions in alacarte: /path/script.sh and /bin/sh /path/script.sh... what do I do wrong??
<SockPants> Galvatron: ah, nice, got it. where is it actually located though
<SockPants> i feel like it's a bit of a cheat
<tranquilwaters_> edugonch: maybe it's muted, or else some hidden channel in sound mixer settings is muted?
<Galvatron> alienmindtrick: Try IceTea
<alienmindtrick> Galvatron: I ditched IceTea in 10.10 because the updates lagged behind the real world so badly.
<Galvatron> SockPants: It's just the Unity being not as intuitive
<clix> llutz, haha - to make the webcam work, just needs to be turned on with the fn+F6, that was easy
<llutz> clix: :D
<SockPants> Galvatron: k
<llutz> clix: life can be soo easy
<SockPants> any reason why firefox might refuse to start? live version, 1gb ram, atom n450
<Randytravis> hi :)
<BluesKaj> sburwood1, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ...there's gotta be something missing there
<clix> ubuntu is awesome
<sburwood1> BluesKaj: What is the adress of pastbin?
<llutz> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Galvatron> clix: Especially after you make it look and behave just like Mac OS :P
<Randytravis> firefox just refused to start for me too lol i think it was cuz i downloaded the greasemonkey add on which inscripts
<sburwood1> BluesKaj: And how do I list /etc/apt/sources.list?
<HelloWorld123> SockPants: the latest Ubuntu on Unetbootin is 10.04.  I have the 11.04 ISO in my downloads folder.  Can/should I set the ISO to 11.04 ?  Should I use the HDMedia option?
<Galvatron> alienmindtrick: I would stil recommend trying IceTea.
<SockPants> i just booted it... assuming stuff like that works
<alienmindtrick> Galvatron: Should I uninstall Sun Java first?
<SockPants> HelloWorld123: the version i downloaded has 11.04 as well (scroll down?) but i had the iso already so i just used the 'iso' option at the bottom instead.
<BluesKaj> sburwood1, alt+f2 type /etc/apt/sources.list , then copy and paste the text into pastebin
<Randytravis> i use 10.04 i think thats the militairy version
<Galvatron> alienmindtrick: yes, so you will be sure it's not getting in the way (like removing Flash prior to trying Lightspark/Gnash)
<HelloWorld123> SockPants: I just installed it, and I also run the package updater for good measure.  I swear it doesn't have 11.04, but it does have "Daily Live"
<alienmindtrick> Galvatron:  Will do!
<HelloWorld123> SockPants: there you go ... I'll just use the ISO that I have.
<SockPants> HelloWorld123: where did you get it from=
<alienmindtrick> Second issue:
<alienmindtrick> I just did a fresh install of natty a couple days ago and now when i start my machine i have to log in 3 times, every time. what gives and how do i remedy it?
<HelloWorld123> SockPants: I df/l'ed my Unetbootin from the Synaptic Package Manager
<tauren> sometimes when my 11.04 system sits idle, it goes to a blank screen but keyboard or mouse actions do not show the login box.
<Galvatron> Being kicked out to the login screen might mean X-server restart
<tauren> I can ctrl-alt-F1 and get a terminal to restart system
<Galvatron> alienmindtrick: What is your video card?
<SockPants> HelloWorld123: ah ok, i'm using it on windows and downloaded it from the website, maybe the one in the repo's is old. it might work anyway with the iso though
<SockPants> dont see why not
<sw0rdfish> hey guys how do I install python-software-properties in 11.04?
<edugonch> tranquilwaters_, the headset is ok with the volume :P
<Randytravis> tauren cause u have it on auto hibernate
<HelloWorld123> and then what do I do with it?  boot it?
<tauren> Randytravis: it doesn't always do this though
<tranquilwaters_> edugonch: ok, I just thought I'd ask, that was my problem when my speakers didn't work, alsa muted some hidden channel somewhere XD
<tauren> sometimes it gives me a login box, other times it doesn't
<Randytravis> i know my laptop does the same thing tauren
<SockPants> HelloWorld123: if it's done creating the usb installer it should ask you to reboot and you can boot it
<sburwood1> brb
<HelloWorld123> SockPants: writing now ...
<SockPants> don't know what you were planning to use it for
<trism> sw0rdfish: sudo apt-get install python-software-properties; is there some error?
<HelloWorld123> it's asking!
<HelloWorld123> SockPants: I'll reboot it
<tauren> Randytravis: so do you turn off auto-hibernate to solve it?
<HelloWorld123> tx
<SockPants> np
<sw0rdfish> yes trism, its unsatisfied with the dependency Python being 2.7.1 or whatever
<edugonch> Well, I have all the alsa channels up
<Randytravis> if i shut my laptop screen it will hybernate and i cant use any keys or mouse or options besides turn it off for 2 mins and restart it but if i dont shut the screen it will go to the blank screen saver
<trism> sw0rdfish: pastebin: apt-cache policy python python-software-properties;
<Randytravis> turn auto hibernate off and keep only the screen saver
<virgo> How to save active sesstion in ubuntu with all the programs open, so when i next time start computer, all these programs will start automatically?
<Monotoko> hey guys...do any of you know if Gnome3 is any good? Better than Unity?
<tauren> Randytravis: this is a desktop system. power management says Never put to sleep on AC power, put display to sleep after 0:15
<Noelle> what type of partition should i install ubuntu on?
<Monotoko> Noelle, ext4
<camille> hey does anyone know how i can close an individual program in ubuntu 11.04? when things start running very slow
<Randytravis> hiim idk dude
<camille> i was using ctrl+alt f1
<Monotoko> Noelle, if you don't want Windows to be able to access it, otherwise ext3
<tauren> Randytravis: ok, thanks
<camille> but that shuts down just everything
<SubKid> c
<camille> and i have to use the command line to get back in and it is basically just a command line restart
<camille> which is not what i want
<Noelle> monotoko should it be primary or logical
<Monotoko> Noelle, primary
<camille> i feel like i have to hard restart the computer at least once a day
<Monotoko> although I think Linux can run from Logical
<Galvatron> Monotoko: First of all, it's still in development, so you better prepare a separate Ubuntu installation for experimenting with it. It also has a different configuration file format, so it it highly recommended to make a backup of all your configs in home folder.
<camille> maybe since i have a netbook, i just need to be mindful not to run too many programs at once
<wols_> Monotoko: you think right
<demonboy_> hey guys
<misa_> camille, CTRL+ALT+F7 gets you back into unity after killing processes in CTRL+ALT+F7
<demonboy_> i have a uestion
<Noelle> monotoko if i boot from a ubuntu boot disk will it create the partition for me or do i have to manually do it
<demonboy_> question*
<camille> misa, good tip. will try!
<sw0rdfish> ummmm I found this; trism python-software-properties is 0.75.10.1 and python is 2.7.1 ..........how ever I just found this
<sw0rdfish> trism, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+package/python-software-properties
<sw0rdfish> I need to set that up I believe
<Monotoko> Noelle, are you installing it alongside Windows?
<SockPants> camille: if you right click the program icon in the bar on the left you can select 'quit', that basically closes it entirely.
<HelloWorld123> USB drive wouldn't boot.
<HelloWorld123> I must have a bad ISO
<demonboy_> any1 here know about using a aircard w/ gnome?
<camille> SockPants, sometimes that won't work
<Noelle> monotoko no
<sw0rdfish> trism: can you guide me through it, I just download that and do dpkg on it?
<Monotoko> Noelle, it'll give you an option to just take the entire drive...click that and it will do the rest
<SockPants> camille: ah. well if i want to kill an individual application i just use terminal
<camille> SockPants, just looking for other options. what i found online was a lot of command line stuff that i don't know how to do quite uet
<Noelle> monotoko thanks
<trism> sw0rdfish: the reason I wanted policy was not for the version, but for the repos from which the packages come from
<wols_> sw0rdfish: pastebin the real output of  sudo apt-get install python-software-properties
<mikubuntu> my friend just downloaded natty, and says his mouse won't open/launch anything.  is there some known issue?
<wols_> !info python
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.7.1-0ubuntu5 (natty), package size 158 kB, installed size 760 kB
<camille> SockPants, that;s the question. when the computer is running deadly slow, how to get to terminal and kill that individual program
<alienmindtrick> Galvatron:  Sorry for the delay. Integrated graphics card.
<Monotoko> Galvatron, I will install it in a VM....see if it works
<camille> SockPants, I guess I need to noodle with the program a bit more. still fairly new
<demonboy_> does any1 know about bus cards in gnome?
<wols_> demonboy_: ask your real question
<demonboy_> i mean aircards
<Galvatron> alienmindtrick: Fact. Sorry, I'm a bit sleepy.
<sw0rdfish> ok i'll pastebin the apt-cache policy on both of them trism :)
<alienmindtrick> Galvatron: 'S OK, I'm always slow...  ;-)
<katsrc> hey, Ubuntu server, does it have any proprietary software?
<fortiss> does anyone know of a lock screen similar to an iphone for ubuntu?
<demonboy_> i use a linux distro and it sees the sierra wireless driver when i use command: # usb-devices   but idk how to get it to connect
<wols_> fortiss: xlock?
<Galvatron> Galvatron: In this case I would even more strongly recommend trinx Xorg-edgers and Drm-next Intel kernel: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<dougmencken> hi, I need some help; I de-installed english lang via GUI, now I got a lot of "???"
<misa_> @camille Do you know how to kill processes in ctrl+alt+f1?
<wols_> demonboy_: usually wvdial
<io> will removing the .Trash folder solve most problems with Trash not emptying via the menu?
<dougmencken> how to get it back via apt-get install?
<io> or is this a good suggestion?
<Galvatron> alienmindtrick: In this case I would even more strongly recommend trinx Xorg-edgers and Drm-next Intel kernel: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<camille> misa_, no. all i know is that i do sudo service gdm restart
<camille> misa_, :(
<wols_> dougmencken: you cannot deinstall "english lang" (sic)
<demonboy_> thnaks
<wols_> !pm > fortiss
<sw0rdfish> trism: http://pastebin.com/pderTtx0
<ubottu> fortiss, please see my private message
<camille> misa_, that was something i figured out through guess and test method
<camille> misa_, i believe there is a better way
<dougmencken> wols_: <wols_> dougmencken: you cannot deinstall "english lang" (sic)
<camille> misa_, feel free to lead me there
<wols_> camille: yes. man ps, man killall
<jimmy51_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<demonboy_> will # sudo apt-get install wvdial install it?
<dougmencken> wols_: oops, sorry: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/215/37679705.png/
<wols_> demonboy_: sure but it won't configure it
<demonboy_> lol
<dougmencken> wols_: that's a screenshot of what I do have now
<misa_> Camille, it's easy. For example, if firefox is slow, press ctrl+alt+f1, log in and type "killall firefox", then ctrl+alt+f7 to get back into unity. You're done.
<demonboy_> will it put it in the drop down menu
<jlholmes21> hi all
<wols_> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<wols_> dougmencken: ^^
<trism> sw0rdfish: I see, you are on lucid, but are just using the python version from natty, that is probably not the greatest idea
<alienmindtrick> Galvatron:  OK, that was absolutely greek to me.
<sw0rdfish> trism I believe I'm on Natty Narwal
<sw0rdfish> thats the what the message said when I logged in via ssh trism
<sw0rdfish> well isn't there a way to make sure?
<el_seano> sw0rdfish: you can confirm by typing `lsb_release -a` into a terminal
<demonboy_> ty for ur help wols yal are more helpful than the official BT irc chat
<demonboy_> all they say is go to google
<improveupon> can anyone recommend a p2p client program available in the repositories other than mldonkey or one strictly for torrents?
<demonboy_> even though i have tried to find it
<sw0rdfish> yep el_seano, trism, its been confirmed ---> Description:	Ubuntu 11.04
<trism> sw0rdfish: pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list, because policy has lucid repos
<sw0rdfish> hmm ok
<guntbert> !trash | io
<ubottu> io: Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<wols_> demonboy_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G
<wols_> !torrent > improveupon
<io> guntbert: if the Trash doesn't empty via the GUI it is a good idea to remove the folder via Terminal?
<ubottu> improveupon, please see my private message
<wols_> io: no
<io> wols_: then what is the solution? I'm not, or have never experienced this issue - it is for a friend
<io> I work via Terminal constantly, so 'rm' has always been my friend :-)
<Noelle> Installing 11.04 as we speak... Windows XP and Vista failed to install on this machine so we'll see the outcome
<guntbert> io: remove the content of that directory via terminal
<osmosis> what can i use to check my current eth0 tx rx rate?
<improveupon> !P2P
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<wols_> io: you can rm files, but don't rm directories
<improveupon> sorry
<fortiss> I have a linux box running a web app in chrome in full screen mode. I need a lock screen that will unlock from touches on the screen not from a keyboard. Something similar to an iphone. The lock screen is not for seciruty is just to make sure buttons on the web app are not pushed without knowing it. Thanks in advance for the help
<wols_> osmosis: iptraf
<io> wols_: ok, so if you remove the directory then Ubuntu won't re-create it?
<HelloWorld123> I'm downloading a new ISO for my USB install (It says it'll take about a half hour).  Is there anything I need to check on my USB stick?  Like I notice that it came pre-formatted with vFAT.  Is vFAT okay?  Should I clean the partitions of my USB stick if the ISOs aren't booting?
<jlholmes21> yes helloworld123 you should
<osmosis> wols_, thx
<sw0rdfish> sorry this took so long trism: http://pastebin.com/hUrTuTCf
<guntbert> !md5sum | HelloWorld123 check it!
<ubottu> HelloWorld123 check it!: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sw0rdfish> trism: but yeah I can tell its all using Lucid!
<blz> HelloWorld123, normally the flash installer will format the medium appropriately, so you shouldn't have to worry about anything
<dougmencken> thx4all
<dougmencken> see oyu
<jduke128> ee
<Noelle> Does anyone know of any desktop wireless cards that are compatible with Ubuntu 11.04?
<improveupon> sorry but if a person tells you "see !P2P", how exactly do you do that? is that on some faq?
<wols_> improveupon: /msg ubottu p2p
<fortiss> Helloworld123, I recently tried to install ubuntu on a usb stick but it just installs the live version. If that not what you want you CAN run ubuntu directly from the usb stick by booting from a live cd/usb stick and installing to the usb stick as you would a HDD
<improveupon> thank you
<HelloWorld123> !p2p (for example) :
<ubottu> HelloWorld123: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<blkdg> hi, how do i upgrade a package where the software centre's version is a bit behind the developers.  Calibre - specifically....
<guntbert> !askthebot | improveupon
<ubottu> improveupon: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<misa_> Noelle, would USB wireless dongles do?
<wols_> HelloWorld123: no, NOT !p2p. you don't want to spam the channel
<tranquilwaters_> Noelle I used a SMC usb wlan unit, and it worked out of the box :-) not sure which type exactly, but it claimed to support linux on their website
<trism> sw0rdfish: not sure why the system indicates natty, that isn't a stock sources.list though, anyway, easiest fix is probably to revert to the lucid python: sudo apt-get install python=2.6.5-0ubuntu1; then python-software-properties should install
<Noelle> misa_ yeah, that would be fine
<trism> sw0rdfish: unless of course there are deeper problems
<fortiss> anyone know of an iphone like swipe to unlock app for ubuntu?
<misa_> Noelle, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Noelle> tranquilwaters_ do you have a link to their site?
<sw0rdfish> I don't think there are trism
<tranquilwaters_> Noelle: I think it's SMC SMCWUSB EZCONNECT
<tranquilwaters_> Noelle: smc.com
<Noelle> misa_ tranquilwaters_ thanks
<sw0rdfish> thanks trism, and hey installing it like that will remove the current version of python and install that one?
<tranquilwaters_> it's a white usb stick, but I am not sure if they have types that don't work. I just remember that mine had a linux support claim on the product website and that it worked right away
<trism> sw0rdfish: yes
<sw0rdfish> cool
<sw0rdfish> thanks trism :)
<trism> sw0rdfish: you're welcome
<wols_> trism: that python there is there for a reason. just downgrading won't work, since well, downgrading doesn't work and is not supported
<blkdg> thanks anyhow
<trism> wols_: he has lucid repos, the natty python is there, but it has no repo, that command just reverts to the version for the repos he has
<wols_> trism: and besides from this little python problem, mixing different versions is a quick way to disaster. by getting python, his libc6 is now natty too, etc
<FoxWolf> Just downloaded ubuntu 11.04, I can't get wireless to work (at all). That's on a WPA network, WPA 2 Enterprise Network (AES), and a open unsecured network. Any ideas on what to try? Plugging in through ethernet works fine.
<wols_> FoxWolf: what chip?
<FoxWolf> Intel i5
<Galvatron> FoxWolf: Chhose the one with a security protocol your router uses
<sw0rdfish> this is all to install nginx anyways haha
<Gaming4JC> Noob question, how do I make "vncserver :1" run as a command at boot? :P
<sw0rdfish> it needs to use add-apt-repository ppa....etc
<trism> sw0rdfish: were there any issues installing the older python version? did it try to change any other packages?
<wols_> !fino nginx
<abys> hey, I've got a probleme with my laptop, it's a brand new xps 15z from dell and there is some drivers still not compatible in the current kernel. The trakpad and keyboard are not working so I use a usb one, how during my few attemps to mess with the install I always had my wireless working until I disable the bluetooth which disable the wireless too...since then there is no way I can get it back, even after a full format, reinstall still disable. Th
<wols_> !find nginx
<ubottu> Found: nginx, nginx-common, nginx-doc, nginx-extras, nginx-extras-dbg
<abys> e laptop doesn't have a wireless button, I have to use the laptop keyboard which is not working... could someone help me? :)
<wols_> !info nginx
<ubottu> nginx (source: nginx): small, but very powerful and efficient web server and mail proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.54-4 (natty), package size 5 kB, installed size 80 kB
<wols_> sw0rdfish: there. nothing more needed
<sw0rdfish> well trism its a vps a friend made for me, actually when I did apt-get install python perl
<sw0rdfish> both of them were installed
<wols_> abys: rfkill
<Giant81_> they are both suposed to be installed
<sw0rdfish> wow nginx is soo small
<sw0rdfish> its amazing
<sw0rdfish> 80kb haha
<Giant81_> apt-get install python perl i sthe syntax to install python and perl
<wols_> Giant81_: depends on the ubuntu version what version of perl and python...
<sw0rdfish> I know Giant81_
<Giant81_> I figured, but I just saw the one comment, sorry should scroll up more
<sw0rdfish> well hey I'm trying to install a version of nginx that JUST came out 20 days ago
<sw0rdfish> maybe I should stick with the one in the repos from December 2010
<abys> wols_:  0: dell-wifi : wireless lan, softbloked yes, hard blocked : yes     2: phy0: wireless LAN : Soft blocked  : no, hard blocked : yes
<wols_> is there any reason why it has to be bleeding edge?
<wols_> abys: and that's how you can unblock them again (usually)
<abys> wols_:  ho, ok I look at the command
<Happy> anyone have idea why my wireless worked fine in livecd and after installation ubuntu can't recognise my wireless card?
<wols_> Happy: what does your kernel say? what does iwconfig say?
<Happy> 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<wols_> why is it always broadcom? *sigh*
<Happy> I know that I had to get the latest kernel on archlinux to get it work
<noo> Hello.I'm trying to setup tor with vidalia on my ubuntu 10.10, but somehow I can't get it working it seems, because I start it and it's fine and no errors appear, but when I check my location through the browser he still knows exactly who I am. Does anybody know how to properly setup vidalia on ubuntu?
<wols_> 4313 is a very old card IIRC
<wols_> noo: proxy set?
<Happy> but It's confusing since wireless worked during installation
<Happy> nope
<Happy> fresh install
<abys> wols_: doesn't seems to work...
<noo> wols_ what do you mean?
<wols_> !doesn't work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Happy> iwconfig doesn't see my card
<wols_> noo: inside firefox, is the proxy config set up?
<wols_> Happy: then check your kernel output
<noo> wols_ can't I make it systemwide? I'm using chrome.
<wols_> noo: no
<Rakke> fal
<lafon> why do ati graphics cards kill my system>
<wols_> well, maybe with a transparent mandatory proxy. outside the scope of this here, but you can easily google it
<abys> wols_: the command doesn't have any effect, the status is the same
<shingen> lol... I have a 56GB .xsession-errors file
<wols_> abys: WHICH command?
<Happy> what am I supposed to see in kernel output
<shingen> that ate up my home partition :P
<noo> wols_ ok how do I setup the tor network for chrome then and what exactly does it then what a plugin wouldn't do?
<wols_> Happy: output from your wlan card driver. or even the lack of it
<abys> wols_: rfkill unblock 0
<Rakke> it wont take belgium ayerti keiboard laiout
<wols_> noo: what do you talk about plugins? and I dunno how to set up proxies in chrome
<wols_> abys: hence why I qualified it with "usually" :(
<soapie> noo: it would be better to use the browser bundle
<sw0rdfish> hey guys whats the difference between tryin to install, nginx for example, via apt-get install and just grabbing the .tar.gz file and extracting the source to a dir. and doing './configure' then 'make' then 'sudo make install' ...... as it says in http://wiki.nginx.org/Install
<soapie> you're not going to secure chrome
<Happy> I see nothing in dmesg
<Happy> no wireless interface
<Happy> no nothing -.-
<Galvatron> sw0rdfish: Apt should be faster
<abys> wols_: too bad :/ anything else I could check?
<sw0rdfish> Galvatron, lol, thats all?
<wols_> sw0rdfish: the difference is, the 2nd way breaks your ubuntu real quick and makes ubuntu obsolete. if you want to do it like that fine, but then you don't want to run ubuntu but something like linux from scratch or such
<sw0rdfish> :o I see.
<david_> can anyone let afew minutes to clear up a samba issue?
<Noobneedhalp> I need help mounting a Drobo in Fstab permenantly so that is it accessible in shares please guys?
<david_> what's a Drobo?
<Galvatron> sw0rdfish: In compilatio you might probably add some flags to gain certain results
<wols_> sw0rdfish: ever tried to remove software installed via "make install"? then you know why you want everything in .debs. and when you ever have experienced a broken PPA package (most of them are), then you know why you don't want to use PPAs
<Noobneedhalp> david_, Data robot
<lafon> external HDD system
<tim167> hello, my soundcard stopped working all of a sudden here, (tried alsamixer, vlc, jack,pasuspender, youtube videos...) I'm afraid the soundcard is broken...any tips on how to find out?
<wols_> david_: a NAS device. google it, you will get hits. why haven't you googled it already instead of asking?
<Galvatron> sw0rdfish: What I don't like abou compilation is that sometimes you must download tens/hundreds of megs of dependencies, and after some time your system looks wors than a city dump
<sw0rdfish> haha
<wols_> Galvatron: build-dep is nice
<sw0rdfish> nice one, 'city dump'
<wols_> !pm > david_
<ubottu> david_, please see my private message
<Galvatron> wols_: I know
<lafon> After realizing my system wasn't equiped to handle unity for 11.04 i installed an ati graphics card i had
<fortiss> I'm running a web app on a ubuntu box and need a simple lock screen that acts like an iphone swipe to unlock lock screen. Its only to make sure if people were to brush up against it it wouldnt press buttons on the web app and that all buttons press on the web app are delibrate. It is a touchscreen with no KB. Any ideas?
<lafon> but after that the computer wouldnt start up
<burg> how can i use times new roman in a libreoffice document? on ubuntu 11.04 -- i`ve installed microsoft core fonts, but i still can`t see times new roman in font list in libre office writer
<lafon> so i took it out and it worked again. this happened to 2 different models of cards
<Galvatron> sw0rdfish: That's why I almost always copy the dependency list, so I can remove them afterwards
<david_> wow I can't even see through the elitism-mist
<wols_> lafon: how far did it get?
<lafon> sometimes to grub
<BluesKaj> david_, what mist.?..all will be clear if you just ask :)
<lafon> sometimes to grub cli
<wols_> lafon: that sounds like broken hardware. very broken
<lafon> mboard or card?
<claviusmond> please paste a link to any emulator channel, Im using gens/gs
<wols_> grub has pretty much nothing to do with videocards, as long as there is a vesa mode to use
<lafon> what i mean is that the comp will boot
<lafon> get to said stage then restart
<lafon> only happens with non-integrated cards
<wols_> hardware. since it happens with addition of videocard, it's probably that card
<wols_> possibly PCI-E 16x slot
<lafon> but I tried 2 cards
<lafon> oh
<lafon> maybe. ill try moving my hdd and card over to a different mboard and see if that works
<wols_> maybe your video cards don't get enough power
<wols_> it definitely is no ubuntu problem if it can't get to grub tho
<lafon> one video card needs external power the other not. so probably not
<lafon> I'll try my "solution". if that doesnt work i can always complain to...someone. :P
<sw0rdfish> !.deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<hase> Hello, I am wondering if I was to change my external harddrive from fat32 to ntfs to get past the 3.8 gig limit of data transfer would I lose the data on the external hdd
<sw0rdfish> uhhhh what about cli
<BluesKaj> lafon, you might consider the aleternate install if you have HW probs with a rekular install
<sw0rdfish> nvm
<misa_> hase, yes definitely
<trism> sw0rdfish: did you get everything working with python-software-properties? after rethinking it, I agree with wols_, even though you have the lucid repos, the command I gave is probably a very bad idea without further investigation
<boomboorum> Hi guys, does anybody which distro is using telepathy gabble as default app
<sw0rdfish> hehe
<hase> dang, ok thank you misa, not sure what I'll do now, lol
<sw0rdfish> yeah I also checked on libc6 it actually is natty
<gogi112> h1 there
<misa_> hase, just back the data up somewhere, format to ntfs, put the data back in. That should do.
<lafon> BluesKaj, I'd rather just get a different m'board. its too much hassle to get dial-up working again
<nnull> jeanie says hi
<sw0rdfish> well i'm about to install it from the .deb file
<BluesKaj> lafon, mobo change , doubtful that will help
<lafon> Blueskaj, Why?
<BluesKaj> you'll have to reinstall due to HW changes, lafon
<trism> sw0rdfish: probably the safest bet, although you should probably ask whoever set up the VPS why you have natty packages but lucid repos
<tripelb> basic help. i go places, computer. then how "open in new tab" open in new window"?  - I've tried r-click and shot|cont|windowskey|alt-click. Isn't it possible?
<tripelb> shot>>shift
<sw0rdfish> he's not responding
<lafon> not really a problem. i have some really wierd stuff on my edition of ubuntu
<BluesKaj> lafon, well good luck , but keep the alternate in mind
<misa_> boomboorum, isn't gabble a protocol, not app?
<rethus> i have a sony laptop. FN + F1-F3 works for mute, decrease and increase loudness.
<rethus> but brightness didn't work
<rethus> where can i adjust this
<rethus> spicctrl on command line works
<sw0rdfish> trism do you think I should wait till he responds to me lol
<sw0rdfish> which one do i choose here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+package/python-software-properties
<lafon> BluesKaj, thanks and I'll see. i just don't relish the idea of killing my phone for a week just to get a videocard to work 'cause i want to watch a movie or play a game
<boomboorum> misa_: I don't really know
<__fish__> hm weird - my additonal nvidia driver says that it's activated but "not in use" *confused*
<__fish__> is that normal?
<boomboorum> misa_:  I guess not https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-gabble
<Noobneedhalp> I need help mounting a Drobo in Fstab permenantly so that is it accessible in shares please guys. Any ideas?
<knxville> Hi guys.. Do you also find that Ubuntu generally have a lower resolution or something like that, than a windows machine.
<lafon> it does if you have a crt monitor. No im not that old
<knxville> Perhaps it's just gnome, but everything is pretty damn bold.. Even Eclipse..
<knxville> lafon, i have a quite new laptop.. dont think that's the issue..
<misa_> boomboorum, gabble is just a way for Empathy to communicate with Jabber accounts. It's not an app in itself.
<lafon> knxville, is that every time you login?
<distressed_dude> Hey! I came here because I need some help with installing maverick. Can anyone help me?
<boomboorum> misa_:  oh, thanks for clarification
<knxville> lafon, yeah.. forever and always.. I just find everything so "big"..
<lafon> knxville,check that the font is the one you like
<knxville> lafon, im running ubuntu with 1280x800
<lafon> Distressed_dude, elaborate please
<shingen> so is having your .xsession.errors file blow up until your hdd is full a normal occurance?
<velofille> shingen, nope
<velofille> shingen, what is it filled with? some error ? or just debugging ?
<wols_> shingen: no. as the name implies: errors
<lafon> knxville, what i meant is that (as an example only) say that the font that all title bars on your windows will be comicsans
<distressed_dude> @lafon When trying to install (partition stage) it freezes. When I try to repartition it through live mode, I get "Error creating partition table: helper exited with exit code 1: In part_create_partition_table: device_file=/dev/sda, scheme=0 got it got disk committed to disk BLKRRPART ioctl failed for /dev/sda: Device or resource busy"
<knxville> lafon, yeah.. im using monospace size 8 now.. its way better..
<fortiss> anyone know how to get an onscreen keyboard working for the lock screen?
<shingen> velofille:  my machine was already crawling like a snail when my low hdd space warning came up, didn't have a chance to check... deleted the file, but since it was an open file handle, the space wasn't released, so I had to shut down my open apps and reboot to reclaim the space....
<misa_> distressed_dude, are you trying to use some special partition setup?
<shingen> wols_: that's a great help there, thanks!
<lafon> distressed_dude, almost sounds like the disk is mounted
<wols_> shingen: not exactly. and: you could have just closed X
<velofille> shingen, restarting X will release the space probably, keep an eye on it and see whats filling it up from now on
<distressed_dude> @misa_ no, just trying to erase the entire disk
<shingen> wols_: if my hdd is full and I kill X and all the apps in it, I lose all my work... not the best way to help
<misa_> distressed_dude, are you installing from cd or usb?
<velofille> shingen, yeah but X was keeping the log file open in the first place
<distressed_dude> @misa_ dvd
<RoMar> dose anyone know how to setup a main dual boot on a external hard drive?
<lafon> distressed_dude, if you don't want anything from it mount it externally to another computer and reformat then install
<velofille> shingen, the other option is apt-get clean to clean out all old packages, giving enough space to save your work and restart X
<wols_> shingen: next time run apt-get clean instead or delete *.gz in /var/log
<shingen> velofille: right, but the machine was crawling already, I had critical work to save and trying to figure out what's wrong was not the best way to go
<shingen> guys, this is a brand new install less than 1 day old
<velofille> shingen, did you learn to autosave ? :)
<shingen> I have no old packages...
<velofille> in any case, tail -f the file
<shingen> velofille: if my machine has no space, will it autosave? :P
<velofille> find the error, post it into google :D
<velofille> nah but it means you loose less when things break :)
<misa_> distressed_dude, you could also try a gparted live iso
<velofille> shingen, so you're on it now? tailing log?
<distressed_dude> @misa_ Tried that many a moon ago. Doesn't work.
<tripelb> I'd like some basic help. i click on Places, Computer to get a Nautilus file browser window (actually I use the Computer icon I put on my panel, next to the Username icon, and the Desktop icon). then how do I "open in new tab" or "open in new window"?  - I've tried r-click and I've tried all of the following combinations, shift|cntl|windowskey|alt-click. Isn't it possible?
<shingen> velofille: yeah, but when it happens it happens fast, so there is no point in watching it....
<tripelb> And when something labeled 31 G filesystem opens it has this long number of a name. Can I rename the volume?
<lafon> tripelb, ctrl+t opens new tab
<biggerfisch> so... I have a problem. on my ubuntu server, cron jobs don't seem to run anymore. I didn't make any changes, as far as I know, but none of my backup jobs seem to run. Any ideas?
<edbian> tripelb: You cannot open  new tab from the place menu because you don't have a nautilus window open yet.  Once it is open you can right click to open folders in a new tab.
<shingen> velofille: I just have to keep Virtualbox and Remmina up and do some web browsing to replicate... I've seen this a couple of times before using other distros based off 11.04, so it's definitely an 11.04 issue, but saving my virtubalbox state is the most important thing before finding the problem, as worse comes to worse, I drop ubuntu and try another distro
<xperia> hello to all i have a netopia 3342 usb modem. All Leds do blink when i connect it to the Ubuntu Box but i dont see any possibility how to use it to make a internet connection. Can anybody help me ?
<velofille> shingen, the fact that its virtualbox may be an issue, it could be related to the 3d required of unity in a virtual enviroment or similr
<xperia> good will be if i had it at least in the ifconfig list but i dont see it there
<lafon> xperia, ubuntu finds the modem
<tripelb> edbian, what kind of window did I open? It looks like a nautilus window. I'm not right tabbing from the menu but from the window that came when I clicked on (my)Computer.
<shingen> velofille: could be remmina too... I saw this on my laptop while running pinguyos (11.04 based), which I don't run vbox on...
<xperia> lafon yes if i do lsusb it show it
<tripelb> edbian, it is nautilus. I looked at about
<edbian> tripelb: If you click on anything in places it opens a nautilus windows
<xperia> i just need now somehow to make a internet connection to this usb modem in ubuntu
<tripelb> edbian, yes. I'm not near that basic. I want to open something in a new tab. this isnt the soert of thing that should be difficult. or to open it in a new window. I am looking at a set of drives.
<tripelb> xperia modems plug into your internet source usually. Is it a wireless adaptor for receiving wireless?
<G00053> xperia: you need this driver http://accessrunner.sourceforge.net/driver.shtml
<tripelb> xperia, and modems plug into your dsl or cable or phone line
<xperia> tripelb no its simple wired analog modem
<tripelb> xperia, well there you are, I didnt know.
<xperia> G00053 thanks will try it !
<tripelb> If I have more than one partition on this drive, will it show in "my computer? How do I see it? Must I use gparted?
<coz_> tripelb,  it should not effect the speed of the system at all
<coz_> tripelb,  if you are installing ubuntu you can direct it to one of  the partitions for install
<tripelb> coz_, nothing *I* said was about speed of the system. (I'm in a parallel world) -- no I'm not installing ubuntu. I just want to be aware of my drives. Actually I want to copy what's on my other drives to my "big drive"
<coz_> tripelb,  ah I see ,, sorry , I misunderstood
<tripelb> I cant tel what's happening because all the partitions look like a windows file system or an ubuntu file system and I cant tell them apart when I open them. I want to name them. Howto?
<tripelb> coz_,  NP I've done that lots.
<tripelb> coz_, earlier today I was asked what my native language is. Hows that for feeling alienating. They think I'm stranger than American.
<DAC486> hola alguien podria ayudarme como conectar x wifi mi ubuntu
<G00053> tripelb: try this out for renaming drives/ partitions
<G00053> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<bhuey> what's the program that you can launch to install ubuntu on another hard drive
<bhuey> ?
<coz_> #ubuntu-es
<knxville> How do I change the order of the icons in the unity launcher?
<arand> !es | DAC486
<JessicaRN> hey all, i have a very old laptop that will only boot the live cd for 8.1.  I want to use 8.1 to clone/resize the HD in that laptop to a 2nd HD attached via USB.  What's a good util to accomplish this?
<ubottu> DAC486: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<trism> knxville: you can drag them around, but you need to drag them off the launcher first, don't let go, and drag it someplace else
<knxville> trism, kool...
<HelloWorld123> my <uname -m> says "x86_64", so I'm running 64 bit now.    Is there any reason that the 64-bit installer ISO wouldn't boot from a USB stick ?
<knxville> Do you know why the menu is all messy when I press Superkey, it only shows media, internet, more apps.. not the last one.. or a little part of the last one.
<knxville> I've just changed my fonts..
<distressed_dude> To anyone: I still kinda need help after misa_ kinda timed out
<lafon> sorry what happened distressed-dude
<biggerfisch> dos anyone know why my cron jobs refuse to run, or even output an error?
<xperia> G00053: i just looked with "modprobe -l" for the "usbatm" driver you told me and i see it is listed as loaded. rebooted now my ubuntu mashine but still dont see the modem connection in ifconfig. is it something else additional needed ?
<distressed_dude> @lafon: I'm trying to install Maverick 32-bit from a DVD (using CD iso) but I can't because I can't repartition/erase/add partition on my disk.
<knxville> Can I somehow make Unity auto hide?
<abc123zyx> n
<the_file> rm -r unity
<abc123zyx> lol
<lafon> distressed_dude, what did you use aside from gparted
<JessicaRN> hey all, i have a very old laptop that will only boot the live cd for 8.1.  I want to use 8.1 to clone/resize the HD in that laptop to a 2nd HD attached via USB.  What's a good util to accomplish this?
<the_file> rm /dev/sd*
<abc123zyx> JessicaRN: use gparted, it can resize, look into it, should clone too
<JessicaRN> abc: will it copy any partition type?
<the_file> is udisk a directory or a file
<the_file> there it is good
<distressed_dude> JessicaRN: There's also a dedicated GParted live disc
<abc123zyx> JessicaRN: actually if you want to clone, use clonezilla livecd, gparted probably won't do cloning
<JessicaRN> distressed: you have a link for it?
<JessicaRN> clonezilla live cd?  cool.  Link?
<tripelb> GOOO53 your nick is not tab-completing so I have it wrong.  g00053 both ways. or you are gone. Yes I want to rename drives/partitions but these are Hard Drives, one is sata and the other 2 are IDE.
<crubb> hey, can i tell do-release-upgrade to use karmic? I'm trying to go from jaunty to lucid, but i seem to upgrade to karmic first
<abc123zyx> JessicaRN: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/download.php
<JessicaRN> HUGS!
<distressed_dude> JessicaRN: clonezilla.org
<JessicaRN> should I get the ISOBOOT or the GRUB boot?  Any diff?
<abc123zyx> JessicaRN: you can find everything with a google search - but here http://clonezilla.org/downloads.php
<abc123zyx> JessicaRN: both should work, go with grub if you want
<distressed_dude> JessicaRN: I'm guessing ISOBOOT
<abc123zyx> distressed_dude: both will work it's just the bootup manager
<JessicaRN> again, hugs to both of you!  TYVM
<lafon> distressed_dude, do you want to keep anything on your current HDD?
<abc123zyx> JessicaRN: no problem, you need to burn these on cds and run them before your computer starts, gparted will resize and clonezilla will clone the drive, look into gparted might have option of cloning, not too sure though, if not use clonezilla
<distressed_dude> By the way, how in the world do I fix this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/630045/
<abc123zyx> JessicaRN: what kind of format drive are you trying to clone?
<distressed_dude> I. Can't. Partition. My. Drive. Help. http://paste.ubuntu.com/630045/
<wildgoose> !patience | distressed_dude
<ubottu> distressed_dude: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<shingen> distressed_dude: are you trying to  partition a drive in use?
<abc123zyx> distressed_dude: is the drive mounted?
<distressed_dude> @shingen: Um, if you mean by am I running anything from it then no.
<shingen> distressed_dude: did you boot the operating system on it?
<distressed_dude> @shingen running through a live disc @abc123zyx I can't even right click it to unmount it.
<shingen> distressed_dude: try cli?  type 'mount' and you'll see all the devices that are mounted... if you see /dev/sdXX mounted, that's one of your hdds... unmount /dev/sdXX
<p_res> you don't need to unmount optical media first. just use eject command
<claviusmond> i need to open a file, via terminal, that has spaces in in, how do I substitute the spaces with? _ doesnt work
<claviusmond> im using an emulator to pley lion king
<Castatroy> please what command can use to get installation path and directories for packages
<distressed_dude> @shingen: "none on /dev/"
<shingen> distressed_dude: that's umount /dev/sdXX
<shingen> distressed_dude: pastebin your output of mount
<wildgoose> claviusmond, Try putting quotes around the file /home/games/"Lion King"
<abc123zyx> claviusmond: you would just put it in parenthesis
<claviusmond> thx wild
<distressed_dude> @shingen http://paste.ubuntu.com/630047/
<abc123zyx> claviusmond: you can put it around teh whole thing uf you want too "/home/games/Lion King/"
<Castatroy> what is the equivalent of rpm -ql on ubuntu
<abc123zyx> Castatroy: what does that do?
<tripelb> in order to add a directory to a disk I am not booted or logged as I understand it I must sudo from terminal. I dont know the pathname to the disk, then the user directory would be /home/username/ so I can put the directory in there. But the path?? please help
<Castatroy> abc123zyx: it lists all the installation paths for a package
<abc123zyx> Castatroy: i could tell you if i knew what it did
<shingen> distressed_dude: you're not gonna like this... but this forum article pretty much says that your drive is failing....   http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1768523.html
<Castatroy> abc123zyx: it lists all the installation paths for a package
<trism> Castatroy: possibly: dpkg -L package_name; if I understand you correctly
<tripelb> in order to add a directory to a disk I am not booted or logged as I understand it I must sudo from terminal. I dont know the pathname to the disk, then the user directory would be /home/username/ so I can put the directory in there. But the path?? please help -- I cant go back of my filesystem with terminal
<coco> what chanel should i go to for setting up network file systems
<distressed_dude> @shingen NOOOOOOOOOOOO- Oh well, this is a pretty old laptop anyways. Was just trying to find a second use for it.
<shingen> distressed_dude: could always buy a new hdd
<tripelb> I need to copy everything from these old drives to my current drive. I need to make a folder-as a label so I can tell WHICH drive I am in.
<trism> Castatroy: if you mean for an actual .deb package: dpkg-deb -c filename.deb;
<distressed_dude> @shingen I'm not investing on this piece of crap... It does bug me though, smart data is ok.
<soothsayer> I created a new user on Natty and overwrote the home directory with one from Maverick. Metacity doesn't work anymore. How do I get it working or switch to unity?
<distressed_dude> well, good night folks!
<Castatroy> oh ok
<wasanzy> Please what is the mysql command to delete a database
 * GatekeeperZA farts
<tonyyarusso> wasanzy: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/drop-database.html
<soothsayer> wasanzy: dropt table
<soothsayer> wasanzy: Sorry, that's for a table, not db
<wasanzy> ok
<wasanzy> thx u both
<tonyyarusso> tripelb: The reason you aren't getting an answer is because your question makes no sense.  You might want to try the channel for your first language.
<Guest65406> check
<TestingOne> ..
<tripelb> tonyyarusso, I speak english. I am good at explaining things, normally. What's up?  I dont speak any language but American. What's the problem?
<maco> tripelb: i'm guessing you made edits to the question you asked and the train of thought involved got chopped up in the process. want to try rephrasing?
<Mandrew> tripelb, hehe that is funny though, i always thought that you guys in America spoke English ;)'
<maco> Mandrew: don't tell an English person that :P
<Mandrew> haha
<th0r> Mandrew: three years in europe...and the only language problems I had were in England <smile>
<Mandrew> hehe
<cr0wb4r> Does anyone have experience booting Ubuntu off of an external hard drive on a mac? My main hard drive died and I would like to use an external until I get the internal replaced.
<EastDallas> How do I stop x server from automatically starting in Natty?  I tried update-rc.d -f gdm remove, but it doesn't work in Natty.
<tonyyarusso> tripelb: First, you add directories to filesystems, not disks.  Second, what does "not booted or logged" mean?  Third, I have no idea what the second sentence is.  Fourth, "But the path??" isn't a sentence.  Fifth, "what is "back of my filesystem"?  Could you try re-arranging your thoughts more completely?
<Kevin147> I have a server with Ubuntu Server 10.10, and it will randomly disconnect from the internet, and I have the hardest time getting it to reconnect with dhclient... how do I fix this?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> when I leave my computer on and I come back to it its unresponsive ... this only happen after the upgrade... suggestions?
<EastDallas> Is gdm not the default in Natty?
<tripelb> tonyyarusso, no problem I'm going to cry. I'm not here for grammar.
<trism> EastDallas: you can either append: text to the kernel line when you boot or: echo manual | sudo tee /etc/init/gdm.override; works on natty, and will allow you to start gdm manually later with: sudo service gdm start;
<tripelb> bye
<trism> !upstart | EastDallas
<ubottu> EastDallas: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<trism> EastDallas: you can later remove /etc/init/gdm.override to have it start at boot again
<maco> tripelb: or you could just rephrase it more clearly. simple sentences work best for getting everyone on the same page to help out
<vrtigo> ive got a problem.. my pc with ubuntu 10.04 locked up, has happened a few times before as well, and its wiped empty the file i was working on
<vrtigo> is it really gone burger, or could i perhaps get it back?
<neurre> hi
<vrtigo> was working in netbeans
<neurre> if i run ubuntu in vmware, should i use 32 or 64 bit ubuntu?
<neurre> host is 64bit
<EastDallas> trism: what kind of feedback should I get from the console when I run that command, it just kind of hangs there
<Kevin147> I have a server with Ubuntu Server 10.10, and it will randomly disconnect from the internet, and I have the hardest time getting it to reconnect with dhclient... how do I fix this?
<neurre> i have 8gb on the host..
<Bfh> vrtigo: try to see if theirs a .swp file inside on the folder u used, might have saved their
<Wally> neurre: VMware Fusion?
<neurre> vmware player
<Wally> Depends on teh configuration of the host.
<vrtigo> cheers, ill take a look Bfh
<trism> EastDallas: which command? echo manual | sudo tee /etc/init/gdm.override; ? it should problem for your password and the print manual to the screen, and there should be a file at /etc/init/gdm.override that contains the word manual
<Bfh> vrtigo: use ls -a and look for .swp files
<trism> EastDallas: sorry, problem = prompt
<kejar31> who wants to start being a regular tester for me?
<neurre> host is 64bit win7 pro with 8 gb
<Wally> neurre: ask in #vmware
<EastDallas> trism: OK, thanks...
<Kevin147> Can someone please help me? I need this to be fixed.
<trism> EastDallas: more information about the new override files here: http://upstart.at/2011/03/11/override-files-in-ubuntu-natty/ if you're interested
<swim_> where can i find php.ini on ubuntu
<swim_> lamp server
<vrtigo> swim_: find / -name "php.ini"
<Dulak> swim_: /etc/php5
<vrtigo> probably in /etc/php5
<neurre> on the web page ubuntu recommends 32 bit version
<swim_> thanks guys!! do either one of you know why my browser would report http error 500 on the index of localhost when i haven't changed any settings??????
<neurre> i wonder why?
<Dulak> swim_: there are sub dirs there for the various types of php, cgi, cli, apache2, each one has it's own php.ini
<U-b-u-n-t-u> when I leave my computer on and I come back to it its unresponsive ... this only happen after the upgrade... suggestions?
<swim_> i think i'm looking for the apache2's php.ini
<Dulak> neurre: because 64 bit is a little more complicated, and the recommendation is aimed at new users who might be confused, or not even have a 64 bit cpu.  32 bit is the safe choice since it will run on both 32 bit and 64 bit cpus
<neurre> what is more complicated in it? not all software run as well?
<rafael_oliveira> there are many codecs that does not exists in 64 bits system, for example
<Dulak> the libraries, you have to have 64 bit versions
<idi0t> hey ubuntu peoples
<idi0t> i need someone to help me confirm a bug before i file a report
<quiklogic> how do you show the menu bar in Smuxi cilent?
<Eze> bonjour
<L0Lcat> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaP7STV1aFs
<quiklogic> how do you show the menu bar in Smuxi cilent?
<vrtigo> Bfh: cant find any .swp files anywhere on the file system
<vrtigo> bugger
<vrtigo> it must have had the file socket open when it locked up and subsequently had powered off
<rump> hows ubuntu for server?
<ubuntu__> lubuntu is f***** brilliant :)
<shingen> rump: works well, less filling... easy to install packages
<SummerB> Hello, Um, In windows 7 If I had 2 files, and they were both "foo" , when I copied them to the same folder, one became "foo" and the other "foo (1)", If I had another "foo", and added it, it became "foo (2)", Now , If I had 2 folders with "foo foo(1) foo (2)" and added them, they became foo (1) foo (2)... foo (5) , and so on. How do I get this sort of behaviour from nautilus
<velofille> rump, i'll second what shingen says :)
<rump> is it desktop oriented?
<LinuxMario> =(
<velofille> lots of our customers use it with no problems (rimuhosting.com)
<rump> versus like rhel or centos
<rump> ah nice, LTS
<ZykoticK9> rump, do you want a server or a desktop?  you can easily add services to desktop version, server is CLI only.
<AuroraX> GUYS
<rump> server
<Jake123> I was just reading up on the notes for the Ubuntu 11.10 Alpha, and it says that the classic desktop is gone. IS that going to be in the final release!? Or is that just not included in the alpha.
<idi0t> possible bug: i have problems relating to mouse support with a rotated monitor/desktop - external mice work fine and map fine when the desktop is rotated, but my internal touchpad does not
<RenatoSilva> crazy problem. Question: is it possible to use an onboard audio device and a sound card at the same time? What? the onboard for front audio, the card for cases's back.
<AuroraX> I NEED MONEY TO SURVIVE
<AuroraX> nemewsys6@gmail.com <--- send me to this paypal account plz
<Dulak> personally I prefer debian stable for a server, it's more stable than ubuntu, they don't make big changes every 6 months.
<Corey> AuroraX: Enough.
<SummerB> If you need any calcification, Don't hesitate to ask me. I will wait patently for your awnser , Thank you for your time.
<neurre> can i make desktop not to boot to X11 login manager automatically?
<rump> i'm just looking for a server for a simple  LAMP and not much else... secure, easy to maintain, etc
<SummerB> Oh, And If you need me to repeat what I said, again, Don't hesitate to ask me.
<SummerB> Thank you.
<Jake123> I was just reading up on the notes for the Ubuntu 11.10 Alpha, and it says that the classic desktop is gone. IS that going to be in the final release!? Or is that just not included in the alpha.
<SummerB> Jake123, It will be replaced by Unity 2D
<shingen> nooooooOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
<idi0t> jake the classic desktop is gone - go with the unity flow :)
<Jake123> SummerB: ... can you disable that ridiculous side panel?
<soreau> Is there a way to figure out what process is holding a lock on the package manager?
<Dulak> Jake123: it's not in the default install, you'll have to install it to get it on a 11.10, that's how I understood it
<rump> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<SummerB> Jake123, I do not use Ubuntu. I came here for an issue with nautilus. This is the best place for awnsers to the sort of question I asked.
<yhager> I've added a ppa, but when I do 'apt-get install <package>', I don't get the version I expect - the one in the ppa, rather the old one in the main repo. I ran apt-get update.
<yhager> I am relating to https://launchpad.net/~n-muench/+archive/calibre
<Jake123> Dulak: I hope you're right. I'd keep using my KDE desktop, but for whatever reason it's having major issues opening icons.
<SummerB> So, may I assume nobody knows an answer to my query?
<trism> Jake123: there is still gnome-session-fallback, which is like ubuntu classic (panel on the top/bottom, gnome applets, etc) but also a bit different being gnome 3, further discussion should be in #ubuntu+1 though
<Dulak> Jake123: I am moving off ubuntu over unity, it's horrid.  I am waiting for the next LTS hoping they clear up the issues, but I am note hopeful.
<SummerB> Alright, For the sake of the new people who joined, would it be adviseable to repeat it?
<mmiller235> how do I install the arm gcc cross compiler?
<SummerB> In windows 7 If I had 2 files, and they were both "foo" , when I copied them to the same folder, one became "foo" and the other "foo (1)", If I had another "foo", and added it, it became "foo (2)", Now , If I had 2 folders with "foo foo(1) foo (2)" and added them, they became foo (1) foo (2)... foo (5) , and so on. How do I get this sort of behaviour from nautilus
<SummerB> If you need any calcification, Don't hesitate to ask me. I will wait patently for your awnser , Thank you for your time.
<boomboorum> Is there a way to get my password from gnome keyring using terminal?
<SummerB> royale1223, Remember to set your delay timer. Your host was not fully masked.
<idi0t> i still need help, but i can wait
<SummerB> royale1223, http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot-1MJ5OT9L.1308609075.png see?
<royale1223> royale1223: how do i do that?
<SummerB> royale1223, If your using xchat, don't autojoin channels. If you use irssi, read the rtm.
<ejo> Hi... I have 11.04 installed on my brand new VPS.  The rest of apt seems to work fine (apt-get, apt-cache, etc.) but I can't "sudo add-apt-repository xyz".  Any idea what's going on there, & how I fix it?
<royale1223> rtm?
<SummerB> royale1223, Read the Manual
<royale1223> i read it. irssi startup howto
<royale1223> right?
<SummerB> royale1223, man irssi
<ejo> I just get "sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found"
<trism> ejo: add-apt-repository is part of the python-software-properties package
<SummerB> ejo, It means there is no such command on your system.
<ejo> no kidding? ok
<velofille> ejo,try the correct command
<velofille> ejo, apt-add-repository
<royale1223> doesnt mention in the manual.
<ejo> cool beans -- I had no idea of that since I was following an "installing postgresql on ubuntu" tut
<trism> velofille: they both exist in recent versions
<ejo> dunno why they didn't mention that that command wasn't basic
<io> royale1223: set your services password as the server password, or use SASL, or use WAIT <seconds>;, or use timer.pl
<SummerB> royale1223, It dose. There is a delay timer for joining channels :P
<ejo> thanks!
<velofille> trism, maybe hes on an old one ?:D
<io> royale1223: I'd suggest the first or second methods preferably
<SummerB> io,  Dont give him the awnser haha :P
<ejo> I dunno, fresh fresh install of 11.04 on a virtual private server :P
<trism> velofille: possibly :) he said he was on natty though, but there was similar trouble earlier
<velofille> ejo, might want to check it is 11.04 then?
<ejo> it is indeed
<royale1223> io, SummerB, freenode: autosendcmd: /^msg nickserv identify brahma;wait 2000
<SummerB> anyway, Ill continue my own research on my query, unless someone here knows a bit about nautalus and thinks they may be able to help me :P
<ejo> linode
<EvilPhoenix> is it possible for me to write a Debian ISO to a USB flash drive using Ubuntu 10.04?
<velofille> is it supposed to be in natty?
<velofille> curious
<ejo> no idea
<io> royale1223: you have now compromised your password. -autosendcmd isn't suggested on a network that supports services passwords as server passwords, or supports SASL
<trism> ejo: please don't tell me that: apt-cache policy python-software-properties; lists lucid as one of the repos
<ejo> well thx for the springboard and I'll investigate further. ty ty
<WXZ> how do I un-clean, I forgot
<WXZ> there's a way to unconfigure things
<Dulak> EvilPhoenix: unetbootin should be able to do that, just about any linux iso will work in my experience
<io> royale1223: /server add -network freenode irc.freenode.net 6667 <services password> and then remove your current server
<EvilPhoenix> Dulak, thanks
<ejo> trism: nope, only us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<ZykoticK9> EvilPhoenix, if you are using the Debian 6 ISO CD1 or DVD1 they are hybrid - you can use either dd or cat to create USB.  Personally I'd still recommend unetbootin however.
<SummerB> I suggest using port 7000 or 7070
<SummerB> the SSL ports.
<io> royale1223: I also suggest changing your services password now, see '/msg nickserv help set password'
<velofille> ejo, i suppose linode may have custom images for VPS anyway (i know we do at rimuhosting.com)
<EvilPhoenix> ZykoticK9, i was looking of course to use one of the actual gui systems :P
<rump> no /etc/hostname in ubuntu?  where do i change it?
<trism> ejo: it would be just after that part
<velofille> ejo, done usually because customers request or use certain things
<io> !hostname | rump
<ubottu> rump: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<ejo> velofille: yeah seems so.  So yeah, python-software-properties got me hooked up.  thanks again
<ejo> trism: right after that there's just: natty/main i386 packages
<rump> io: ty
<ejo> that's all
<WXZ> how do I undo ./configure
<velofille> ejo, ie we install java libs, standard LAMP and working mail server on ours
<ejo> sure
<ejo> mine's barebonez
<io> WXZ: 'make clean' or 'make distclean'
<ejo> or so I read.
<sagaci> Unpack the tar
<WXZ> io: thanks
<ejo> anyway, got this working thx!
<trism> ejo: excellent, that's what it should be, there was a misconfigured vps earlier that had a similar problem, just wanted to make sure
<royale1223> thats not my passwd
<velofille> all good
<royale1223> :p
<io> royale1223: use the server password method, or SASL if you can be bothered to set it up
<io> royale1223: SASL requires a stack of perl modules and other things, more information on the freenode blog
<SummerB> I persoally use openvpn, proxychains and use ssl if avaiable.
<royale1223> io: i'' read it up
<royale1223> thank you
<draioch> anyone know a file manager/browser that displays total folder content size
<SummerB> draioch, right click in nautalus > properties. or the du --max-depth=1 command
<io> draioch: '$ du /home/draioch'
<SummerB> drag0nz, in .bashrc place  alias du1='du --max-depth=1'
<SummerB> makes it alot faster
<draioch> thx want to see folders size in a list for comparison purposes
<CarlFK> I haev a ThinkPad T61 64659TU with Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03) - 5+ google hits and I still have no sound.  my guess is I am not passing the right model=<some model name>
<draioch> thx summerb io
<velofille> CarlFK, lspci will give you the sound card
<velofille> oh you did that nm
<Wallyes> I need help with a costum resolution that I added for my projector. I know it's the right resolution but it still not fit. It's outside the screen. Please write me.
<velofille> CarlFK, looks like you need alsa
<velofille> CarlFK, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/intel-82801h-ich8-family-hd-audio-controller-recognized-by-alsaconf-but-doesnt-work-795300/
<CarlFK> velofille: that's what I last read.  it kinda ends with "options snd-hda-intel model=<some model name>"
<Bfh> Any1 Know why vuze stops working? -- it doesnt want to reload up anymore. only fix i found was restarting pc
<SummerB> In windows 7 If I had 2 files, and they were both "foo" , when I copied them to the same folder, one became "foo" and the other "foo (1)", If I had another "foo", and added it, it became "foo (2)", Now , If I had 2 folders with "foo foo(1) foo (2)" and added them, they became foo (1) foo (2)... foo (5) , and so on. How do I get this sort of behaviour from nautilus
<Bfh> vuze (torrent client)
<neurre> does ubuntu run ok in virtualbox?
<iceroot> neurre: yes
<shingen> neurre: definitely
<Monotoko> hey again guys..in Windows, if I put the computer to sleep I can wake it up by pressing some keyboard buttons...Ubuntu however does not respond to key pressing, any idea how I can enable it?
<velofille> CarlFK, the model name would be the model 82801H at a guess - hang on
<p014k> I've been doing some googling, but I can't seem to find the answer. In previous version of Ubuntu, you could go to System>Preferences>Sessions to manage which applications launch at login. I can't find this in Ubuntu 11.04. Anyone know where this is?
<neurre> because i tried to install vmware and i got http://codepaste.net/7aavbx
<SummerB> Monotoko, Hibernate will not respond to it on windows or ubuntu, Suspend will.
<iceroot> !startup | p014k
<ubottu> p014k: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Monotoko> SummerB, I am suspending...it isn't responding, I have to physcially hit the power button
<minimec> Monotoko: Did you try the ESC key?
<velofille> CarlFK, is it actually detecting it ?
<SummerB> Monotoko, There is a button on your keyboard , should look like a moon. Press fn + that , if on a laptop :P
<iceroot> p014k: as it seems its outdated for 11.04
<Monotoko> minimec, I did...and SummerB I'm on a desktop
<velofille> CarlFK, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=747054
<SummerB>  Monotoko Windows dosent truely sleep, it eats your power while it dose. Thats why it still "active" , Pressing the power button is a better way to do it :P, But really, the buttons work on my laptop, might just be your computer.
<p014k> Ya. Sessions got turned into Startup Applications. I should've read that more closely. Thank you.
<velofille> CarlFK, looks like problem hardware though - lots of people having problems with it
<CarlFK> velofille: http://dpaste.de/zw5b/  modprobe/dmesg -
<Monotoko> SummerB, I was under the impression that sleep is the same in both Windows and Linux?
<Monotoko> the power button is behind a cupboard door and it's incredibly awkward to get too...
<SummerB> Monotoko, Idk if many know this, but there actually not. Windows reserve a small bit of activity, about 64-128mb of ram for activity
<Alexander> hey
<SummerB> Monotoko, Your best bet, map the power key to a key combination, I have no idea if it will work. But It might.
<Alexander> are there any alternatives to proxifier for ubuntu?
<Alexander> does anybody know?
<SummerB> Alexander, Proxy chains
<velofille> CarlFK, hmm check that last link
<Alexander> SummerB, How do i install that?
<rump> in /etc/hosts should i alias my static ip address to my hostname or added it to the 127/localhost line?
<SummerB> Alexander, apt-get install proxychains
<velofille> CarlFK, might just be a case of googling all the obscure things - once you get it going though blog about it to save others the hassle :)
<io> !install | Alexander
<ubottu> Alexander: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<JotaDos> Hey
<Alexander> thanks SummerB
<Alexander> :D
<io> wrong one
<SummerB> Alexander, Although, Proxies by nature are insecure. I suggest a vpn
<JotaDos> Someone can help me with my screen resolution¿
<Alexander> alex@alex-desktop:~$ apt-get install proxychains
<Alexander> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<Alexander> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Alexander> alex@alex-desktop:~$
<Monotoko> SummerB, it's because the wakeup script doesn't listen for USB input automatically...i have figured it out
<Alexander> what happened SummerB?
<io> JotaDos: maybe, if you ask a real question
<Monotoko> AlertEye, sudo
<velofille> Alexander, apt is robably running in the background doing updates
<io> Alexander: sudo
<velofille> oh yeah, or add sudo :)
<Monotoko> * Alexander
<velofille> good catch io :D
<Alexander> how do i add sudo?
<velofille> put sudo in front of the command
<io> Alexander: '$ sudo apt-get install proxychains'
<Monotoko> Alexander, add it to the start of the command
<SummerB> Alexander, ... Please, Learn to use the command line before you get into proxies. If you don't, Youll wind up with more headaches then a new mother.
<rypervenche> Alexander: I have a good PDF for you, one moment.
<Alexander> ok
<JotaDos> it only let me set 1024x768 but i want 1280x1024
<JotaDos> i search all over google and nothing help me
<rypervenche> Alexander: Click on "Download it here." http://linuxcommand.org/tlcl.php
<SummerB> Alexander, I suggest you use a vpn. Or make sure every proxy you use DOSE NOT keep logs, or else everything you do will be sold to companies, or the police.
<io> !software | Alexander
<ubottu> Alexander: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<io> Alexander: you should also read about installing software. plenty of good information above
<rypervenche> Alexander: That PDF will teach you how to use the command line.
<Alexander> io i think it installed
<Alexander> how do i run it?
<velofille> JotaDos, you may need to install drivers - check for other drivers for the video card (unsupported software in the menus)
<io> Alexander: read the manual. '$ man proxychains'
<SummerB> Alexander, You have to confiure it first to use the proxies you want. For that, Google.
<io> SummerB: or the manual
<SummerB> Alexander, There is NO graphic pannel for this. Its all from the command line.
<Alexander> where is the manual?
<JotaDos> velofille, all the drivers are working fine
<JotaDos> is a old pc
<SummerB> Alexander, type man proxychains
<io> Alexander: I said. '$ man proxychains'
<Alexander> ok
<Monotoko> SummerB, it's strange...my mouse lights stay on even while in standby..so it must be getting power :S
<Alexander> $: command not found
<Alexander>  io
<Alexander> sorry that was supposed to be one line
<io> Alexander: don't type the $, that is to indicate a command done through Terminal (in short)
<Alexander> ah
<Alexander> sorry
<velofille> JotaDos, weird
<Wallyes> I need help with a costum resolution that I added for my projector. I know it's the right resolution but it still not fit. It's outside the screen. How do I fix it?
<Alexander> man is /usr/bin/man
<Alexander> proxychains is /usr/bin/proxychains what does this mean?
<io> Alexander: what did you type exactly?
<Alexander> sorry i mistyped it
<Dulak> Wallyes: run xvidtune to tweak the screen
<rypervenche> Alexander: You should read that PDF I sent you before continuing. Like SummerB said, you need to learn the command line first or you will be lost and make many mistakes.
<Alexander> Thanks everybody!
<rypervenche> Alexander: You don't need to read the entire thing either, but start learning how to use it.
<Wallyes> Dulak: it says that its not possible, or not supported by my hardware configuration
<Alexander> rypervenche, what if i want to use it with a program in wine?
<Dulak> Wallyes: you'll need a custom modeline for your xorg.conf then
<rypervenche> Alexander: If you want to use what with a program in wine?
<plov> what's the best way to get a gui login to my ubuntu server? so i can control ubuntu remotely with a gui
#ubuntu 2011-06-21
<io> !info ubuntu-desktop | plov
<ubottu> plov: ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.220 (natty), package size 3 kB, installed size 60 kB
<Alexander> what if i want proxychains to run with a program that i run with wine, rypervenche
<io> Alexander: you should be reading a getting started manual first, so that you understand Terminal and Linux in general before going any further
<Alexander> alright thanks io
<rypervenche> Alexander: You will probably be able to answer those questions yourself once you know the command line better.
<Dulak> plov: nomachine NX is really good, vnc also pretty good for remote desktop
<plov> io: i dont understand, just looks like a meta package for installing the desktop environment
<Bfh> any1 know how to update java ?
<rypervenche> Bfh: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<th0r> plov: you want the desktop locally or remotely?
<io> plov: you want a GUI right?
<plov> remotely , like VNC
<sarkis> hey guys, why does inconsolata look like crap on ubuntu 11.04? im using it as my fixed width font 12px and it looks bad in my terminal
<sarkis> i tried messing with the antialiasing as well
<Wallyes> Dulak: How do I add it? I think I read that before and I added a ModeLine under Monitor Section in xorg.conf?
<th0r> plov: install something light, like lxde or xfce, then ssh to the server with X-forwarding enabled, and start the desktop there
<ZykoticK9> rypervenche, seeing as how aptitude is no longer installed by default in Ubuntu, I'm not sure how good it is to recommend it's use ;)
<io> plov: if you want a GUI on the server then '$ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' or '$ sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends ubuntu-desktop' if you don't want the applications that come with it
<rypervenche> Is there a versions bot in this room like in #debian?
<rypervenche> ZykoticK9: Ah, so it's finally gone is it? Shame...
<io> rypervenche: !info <package name>
<Dulak> Wallyes: you can edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  as far as the correct modeline to use, that's specific to the hardware
<Dulak> plov: nomachine NX
<rypervenche> io: Thank you.
<chalcedony> is there a pastebin that you recommend besides pastebin.com? it's saying it's under heavy load atm?
<rypervenche> !info sun-java6-jre
<ubottu> Package sun-java6-jre does not exist in natty
<szal> ZykoticK9: in Kubuntu it still is
<io> !info *java6* | rypervenche
<ubottu> rypervenche: Package java6 does not exist in natty
<szal> !info sun-java6-jre
<ubottu> Package sun-java6-jre does not exist in natty
<chalcedony> !info pastebin
<io> !java | rypervenche
<ubottu> Package pastebin does not exist in natty
<ubottu> rypervenche: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<io> !pastebinnit | chalcedony
<io> !pastebinit | chalcedony
<ubottu> chalcedony: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<io> chalcedony: that supports a number of paste bins
<rypervenche> !info openjdk-6-jre
<ubottu> openjdk-6-jre (source: openjdk-6): OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT. In component main, is optional. Version 6b22-1.10.2-0ubuntu1~11.04.1 (natty), package size 204 kB, installed size 712 kB
<io> rypervenche: you can also message the bot (suggested if the information is for yourself)
<minimec> rypervenche: As you see it is always good to talk in private to the bot. Otherwise we get spammed... ;) /msg ubottu !info firefox
<rypervenche> io: I was checking the version for the one who wanted to upgrade his java. Will do next time.
<chalcedony> io i'm on windows atm. i was hoping to use the pastebin to explain my problem and what i've tried so far.
<io> !paste | chalcedony
<ubottu> chalcedony: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<CarlFK> velofille: that thread ended with: apply patches... " Still no official support (out-of-the-box) for the 82801H (mitec) card?"
<Wallyes> Dulak:  I used the command "cvt 1176 664" and added the modeline under monitor section. Is it not right to my specific hardware then?
<Sphyyr> hi i have a question about booting ubuntu 11.04 64bit off of a flash drive
<chalcedony> http://paste.ubuntu.com/630080/ my problem
<Sphyyr> is this the correct irc to post my question?
<trism> Sphyyr: yes, ask your question
<sarkis> has anyone got inconsolata looking decent in gnome-terminal? the antialiasing seems off i think, don't know if its jsut me
<Sphyyr> ok im using unetbootin to create the bootable flash drive, and when i try to start up using said drive, it will allow me to choose off the menu to boot into ubuntu and then it just displays static on my screen
<Sphyyr> it doesn't appear to be just an ubuntu issue as ive tried fedora as well
<Jake123> Is there a channel for KDE or Kubuntu?
<tk`> sarkis: remember trying it and didnt like the hinting. I use liberation mono now
<minimec> Jake123: Yes /join #kubuntu
<OerHeks> Jake123, join #Kubuntu
<Aginor> Jake123, try #kubuntu or #kde and see if you have success
<IboS> they answer generally
<IboS> just be patient
<strelok> hi all
<velofille> ahh poop, ive been in #ubuntu all this time and i use Kubuntu , does this mean i need to change window manager? or channel? :)
<Aginor> velofille, is that you? :D
<velofille> it might be :)
<Aginor> velofille, and yes you have to change window managers now
<velofille> awwww, but im rendering videos :/
<Stingray88> Is anyone willing to assist me in figuring out how to make my nvidia drivers work? I have an extremely common issue that no one has been able to figure out...
<velofille> Stingray88, go ahead
<velofille> im bored and rendering videos, ill give it a crack
<trism> Sphyyr: I used to have a similar problem with a nvidia card that I could work around by adding nomodeset to the kernel command line until I could get the nvidia drivers installed
<iceroot> can you recommend a vncviewer which can scale the resoltution
<Stingray88> I'm getting the "This driver is activated but not currently in use" message
<trism> Sphyyr: I do not remember off the top of my head how you do the with the unetbootin menu though, from the livecd you can hit f6 to add the option (or type it in)
<Sphyyr> trism ok but im using amd, ill go ahead and try that though
<Stingray88> Apparently it's an issue with 11.04 and nvidia drivers
<ZykoticK9> Stingray88, is the driver working?  if it is, just ignore the message.
<Stingray88> I can get a picture, but I can't change anything I'm supposed to like resoltutions
<velofille> Stingray88, new install or upgrade?
<westz> i'm working with a laptop with no cd drive, and a bios that doesnt support booting from usb. can make a partition with the installation media to reinstall from?
<ZykoticK9> Stingray88, does nvidia-settings say it's using the nvidia driver?
<velofille> westz, that would work
<Stingray88> I upgraded at first from 10.10 and couldn't figure out the issue after about a month, so I went and did a fresh install yesterday
<westz> velofille, how would i go bout that?
<velofille> Stingray88, ahh ok, i do know there were problems on upgrade, removing the Xorg config so it generated a new one worked. But if you did a fresh install its something else
<velofille> westz, you would need to remove the hdd , put it in usb caddy or similar to write an image
<velofille> westz, if you had windows or something installed you can use that, the ubuntu site has several ways documented on writing an image file to usb stick, do the same but use the partition
<tk`> Stingray88: check if module is loaded > lsmod | grep nvidia
<lefty|afk> hmmm......
<firebugmatrix> hi
<velofille> westz, you would still need a boot loader to boot that though
<lefty|afk> I forgot the address to enter to get into my router
<velofille> westz, better off putting the hdd into another machine, do the install, and move it back
<ZykoticK9> lefty|afk, 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.0.1 are probably the two most common
<lefty|afk> ZykoticK9, thanks!
<westz> velofille, i have a second laptop that has a cd drive tht i used to install ubuntu on this one. i wanted to know what i'd need to formt the recovery partition to
<westz> velofille, yeah thats what i've already done
<badone_> ah
<velofille> westz, always go for the easy option :D
<marck> anyone here
<westz> velofille, i wanted to know wht to format the other partition to, and some documentation on adding the recovery imge to grumachine)b2 (accustomed to old grub as i use arch on my
<velofille> westz, you could make a small partition at the beginning but just so long as the boot load listed it which is the harder part if your bootloader is grub and thats rm -rf'd
<velofille> westz, maybe hda1 = /boot ,hda2 = recovery, hda3 = install ?
<marck> can anyone answer my question pls about this http://s1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa461/marckison/?action=view&current=Screenshot.png
<Skeeter-> i need some help with mdadm
<westz> i mean what filesystem (if any) do i formt the recovery partition to?
<velofille> westz, you would not format in any, just use the ubuntu disk image writer
<westz> hmm
<velofille> westz, create the partition, do not format it , apt-get install usb-imagewriter , use that
<velofille> westz, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles
<westz> that'll work with a standrd hdd?
<velofille> westz, should do, also http://www.webupd8.org/2009/04/4-ways-to-create-bootable-live-usb.html which uses a cd image
<velofille> just make sure you use the partition not the entire drive
<marck> http://s1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa461/marckison/?action=view&current=Screenshot.png please can anyone help me
<Jarvis> Skeeter-: what seems to be the problem
<westz> so hda2
<marck> with the unknow monitor
<westz> following that scheme that is
<velofille> marck, looks like you need to define your monitor
<westz> i get the feeling im gonna have to do some grub.conf editing... i hate that
<velofille> westz, heh, use ubuntu config for it ? (unsure if there is one)
<Stingray88> tk': I believe the module is loaded
<marck> how do i define my monitor
<ZykoticK9> marck, depending on your gfx card, perhaps installing the driver will allow the card to detect the monitor (applies to nvidia, perhaps AMD/ATI as well) - if not, you'd need to manually configure the monitor (is it an older monitor by chance?)
<Jarvis> marck: be aware some native drivers (nvidia i know does so) use one screen that covers any number of monitors, so you'll need to use the utility that is designed for your graphics card
<velofille> marck, please dont message me
<marck> i have an intel
<marck> ok
<westz> i dont believe there is  tool to graphically configure boot devices... maye i'll write one... i've been looking for a good project to learn python through :)
<marck> start up manager worked but thene it failed
<tk`> Stingray88 u had it working in 10.10 then? wt does nvidia-settings say now?
<robin0800> westz: ubuntu-startup-manager
<Stingray88> tk', in 10.10 the driver simply stated it was activated, in 11.04 it states the driver is actived but not currently in use
<westz> robin0800, thanks
<marck> it helps u get ur resolution higher
<Stingray88> tk`, and now it doesn't allow me to use certain resolutions I was previously able to
<marck> anyone got a solution to my problem
<tk`> Stingray88 wt card is it? and wt res are you trying to set?
<NoWayJose> will a belkin n150 wireless router work with linux?
<westz> i can understand using older versions that are LTS, but whats th10.10 when theres a newer version?e point of using, say,
<tk`> u can try setting resolution in xorg.conf manually
<mobile> Hello
<marck> i have intel pentium 4 and my graphics chipset is Intel® 82845G Graphics Controller
<NoWayJose> im reading the box here and it says windows required...
<ZykoticK9> westz, well, 10.10 doesn't use Unity would be one reason I'd suspect
<marck> but the chipset i cant get on ubuntu 11.04
<iceroot> NoWayJose: yes a router is independed from the os from the clients
<westz> ZykoticK9, yeah, but neither does 10.04, and that's LTS
<NoWayJose> iceroot: ok i remember the days of winmodems...just making sure this aint like that
<westz> ZykoticK9, and you dont have to use the unity on 11.04 anyway. i dont.
<Stingray88> tk`, The card is a GeForce 5200 FX, and I'm trying to set the resolution to 1280x800, forgive my ignorance, but I don't know the correct thing to write into xorg.conf to do that
<iceroot> NoWayJose: a modem is connected directly to the pc and need drivers. a router is not connected directly, its just using standard-lan/wifi technics like dhcp, wpa and so on
<Jarvis> marck: I would advise you to read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Resolution
<ZykoticK9> Stingray88, do you have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf?  If not, "sudo nvidia-xconfig" would give you one (and solve your issue if you don't currently have one!)
<NoWayJose> iceroot, ok thank you very much.
<Stingray88> ZykoticK9, Yes I do have one. What would be the correct way to add the resolution I want to it?
<mobile> Íà ðóñêîì êòî ãîâîðèò
<mobile> ?
<westz> im not trying to be difficult, i literally cant see the reasoning. even if you need to for older hardware, you can still use the LTS closest to the release that supports your hardwre
<ZykoticK9> Stingray88, i think you need to get the driver actually working, then you should be able to specify the resolution from nvidia-settings (if you're using nv, nouveau, vesa they may not support non-standard resolutions).  Good luck.
<szal> mobile: please fix your encoding so we can at least identify your language
<westz> i consider old non-lts releases to be dead once there's a newer release. 10.10 doesnt exist to me, only 10.04 nd the current (11.04)
<ZykoticK9> westz, "perhaps" you should instead view all "supported" releases as existing...
<westz> ZykoticK9, i thought once there was a newer version it wasnt supported anymore? (except lts of course)
<westz> if not, it still doesnt change my choice to not use arch as my main machine
<westz> *ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> westz, non-lts releases are all supported for a set period, i don't think 10.10 has reached EOL
<Wallyes> ZykoticK9: How do I get xvidtune to work? Have to add a modeline from "cvt 1176 664" and added under monitor section in xorg.conf. Its still desplays a to big size for my screen. Says that my hardware configuration not supporting it to use xvidtune
<marck> idk how to do this
<marck> last time i downloaded ubuntu 11.04
<ZykoticK9> Wallyes, i'd never heard of xvidtune before today - on my system (which doesn't use proprietary drivers) it is working.  I'm guessing it doesn't work with proprietary - but i'm not sure man.  Good luck.
<marck> with start up manager it worked perfectly
<kexman> hello
<testcase> I've got a kind of weird bug. I think it's in the WUBI uninstall process. Any idea who I should tell about it?
<szal> Stingray88: if the xorg.conf states "Driver nvidia", all you should need to do is reboot if you recently changed something about the settings..  if your resolution is too low, try putting 'edd=on' as additional argument in the kernel boot line in Grub; if that fixes your issue, make it permanent by adding 'edd=on' as an option between the quotes in the line of /etc/default/grub that starts w/ 'GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX='
<kexman> i am trying to install ubuntu but it doesnt recognizes my broadcom wifi and no cable option
<kexman> sooo i plugged in my phone and did usb thetering :)
<kexman> which works wonderfully with sysresccd for example. but ubuntu install cant see it :(
<testcase> It's a very weird bug & I'm kind of curious why it's happening. It's also a hell of a nuisance.
<szal> Stingray88: and after modifying /etc/default/grub run 'sudo update-grub'
<p_res> anyway to upgrade to the latest firefox 5 in natty?
<szal> luff: don't IRC as root..
<ZykoticK9> p_res, this might help http://techie-buzz.com/foss/firefox-5-ubuntu.html
<p_res> thanks ZykoticK9, i'll take a look at that.
<iflema> kexman, there used to be a global proxy setting under the administration menu.... also theres a good chance what you need to activate the wireless is on the install cd.
<B3rz3rk3r> hi guys, i need some help with directory aliasing on Gadmin-ProFTPd, how do I allow users out of the home directory, or put links to other allowed directories into their home?
<kexman> iflema: im going nonwireless install :) bad choice ?
<soziety> Hello I need a vpn client (pptp or ipsec), that when the vpn falling down, the pc disconnect from internet (sorry my english :S)
<BaptisteGC>  salut, j'ai créé une radio avec plein de protocole dont SIP, y'aurait-il qqn pour tester tout ca ?
<szal> !fr | BaptisteGC
<ubottu> BaptisteGC: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Wallyes> How do I get xvidtune to work? Have to add a modeline from "cvt 1176 664" and added under monitor section in xorg.conf. Its still desplays a to big size for my screen. Says that my hardware configuration not supporting it to use xvidtune. xvidtune i belive can fix that problem?
<BaptisteGC>  salut, j'ai créé une radio avec plein de protocole dont SIP, y'aurait-il qqn pour tester tout ca ?
<Jeffsi> hello, im having a problem and im not sure if it is ubuntu or the computer but basically when ubuntu install disk boots up all the way the computer shuts off or sometimes it happens during the boot process, if someone is able to give there input on this, that would be very much appreciated
<chalcedony> in 10.04: i did update/upgrade today and now it won't boot, in safemode, older kernel, i get: system monitors: It appears your graphic driver does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool. Do you want to use your graphics driver vendor's tool instead?
<chalcedony> ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics
<Jeffsi> anyone here that could help me?
<chalcedony> Jeffsi, keep asking, helpers may be busy
<testcase> So, I think WUBI isn't allowing the proper deletion of the username & password of Linux Mint installs... who do I report this to?
<soziety> Hello I need a vpn client (pptp or ipsec), that when the vpn falling down, the pc disconnect from internet (sorry my english :S), anyone here that could help me?
<szal> Jeffsi: but don't repeat yourself too fast
<ejv> chalcedony: better to advocate patience, rather than encouraging him asking again so quickly lol
<marck> im looking for an answer for my resolution problem
<Jeffsi> alright
<marck> ive been looking for an answer for 3 days
<marck> nonstop
<szal> Jeffsi: and the description sounds more like a problem w/ hardware (temperature, PSU, RAM..)
<szal> !enter | marck
<ubottu> marck: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<chalcedony> szal, ejv - true, sorry
<ejv> chalcedony: np
<marck> ok
<testcase> Anybody know who works on WUBI?
<ejv> programmers
<testcase> evj: Which ones?
<ejv> testcase: https://launchpad.net/wubi
<B3rz3rk3r> testcase here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi
<ejv> testcase: https://launchpad.net/wubi/+topcontributors
<ejv> a simple google, isn't it? :)
<Jeffsi> hello, im having a problem and im not sure if it is ubuntu or the member:computer but basically when ubuntu install disk boots up all the way the member:computer shuts off or sometimes it happens during the boot process, if someone is able to give there input on this, that would be very much appreciated also i can confirm that temps and ram are ok so far
<B3rz3rk3r> indeed :P
<testcase> evj: Unfortunately I failed the google on it.
<Jeffsi> lol
<welly> Hi chaps. I've got a python script that I need running when the server reboots (if it ever does, which it might!) - what would be the best way of setting this up on 10.04?
<ejv> testcase: that's 'ejv' and do not email the developers directly, that will annoy them. Instead, file a bug report if you're having a problem.
<BaptisteGC>  salut, j'ai créé une radio avec plein de protocole dont SIP, y'aurait-il qqn pour tester tout ca ?
<ejv> !fr | BaptisteGC
<ubottu> BaptisteGC: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<testcase> evj & B3rz3rk3r: I think I got what I needed. Thanks guys. No need to be so cranky.
<B3rz3rk3r> welly, easiest way would be to use Startup applications I think
<welly> B3rz3rk3r: oh sorry, I should have mentioned this is on 10.04 server
<welly> without a gui
<ejv> who said i was cranky... lol
<B3rz3rk3r> welly, ah, not too sure then mate, sorry
<welly> B3rz3rk3r: no worries :) cheers anyway!
<grzegorz> hi
<ejv> Jeffsi: it's definitely your computer
<Acidphase> Great pastebin is overloaded lol
<ejv> Acidphase: use an alternative
<Acidphase> suggestion?
<ejv> Acidphase: i enjoy pastee, for secure pastes
<Acidphase> thx
<Jeffsi> ejv: what do you suspect could be the problem? i was thinking either not enough power or something with freenas
<BaptisteGC>  salut, j'ai créé une radio avec un protocole SIP, y'aurait-il qqn pour tester tout ca ?
<ejv> the ubuntu live disc should not fail in botting, regardles of the underlying storage presented to the system, freenas on it or not...
<ejv> Jeffsi: ^
<ejv> s/botting/booting/ && s/regardles/regardless/
<B3rz3rk3r> !fr | BaptisteGC
<ubottu> BaptisteGC: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ejv> i don't think BaptisteGC is paying attention
<B3rz3rk3r> no, its worth a shot though right?
<ejv> yup
<robin0800> Jeffsi: if its 11.04 hit space at boot time and then choose install
<Acidphase> Okay, get stuck on Bootup here is the info: https://pastee.org/g9uh7
<Jeffsi> robin0800:  its the LTS version and i think it probably is a component in the computer but i am not sure whick other than maybe the psu but not sure
<kingofswords> hi how do i install XVID MPEG-4 decoder?
<ejv> Jeffsi: in that case, try to reduce the system to it's most bare bones components (if possible)
<ejv> Jeffsi: if you're trying to flush out a bad component, you'll need to compare behavior with known functioning components
<Faustus2> how can one connect vpn automatically? the "Connect automatically" option doesnt work for vpn...
<BaptisteGC>  salut, j'ai créé une radio avec un protocole SIP, y'aurait-il qqn pour tester tout ca ?
 * ejv sighs
<Acidphase> Guess no one has a solution for that one =P
<ejv> Acidphase: what does google say regarding ubuntu $_VERSION and your 'udev' error? :)
<ejv> i don't personally know why you're getting that so i'd search and also check the ubuntuforums
<Acidphase> ya I did that
<Acidphase> lol
<rontap> Hullo. new user here
<Acidphase> then came here
<Jeffsi> ejv:  I have  1 HDD/1 dvd drive/ a dedicated graphics card then the cpu/mobo running and thats all and this computer was made from other old working computers so im not sure why anything would all of a sudden not be working right though
<ejv> Acidphase: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/784216
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 784216 in udev (Ubuntu) "/run/udev not writable error message" [Low,Triaged]
<rontap> I would like to learn more about themes, or colours, or anything to customise my Ubuntu =]
<ZykoticK9> !themes > rontap
<ubottu> rontap, please see my private message
<rontap> Thanks
<Acidphase> ya just read that no solution for me there, I can't boot and apparently creating the /run/dev doesnt help either
<sarthor> HI, using natty, Wlan is not working, lspci show.. Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01), Any help please.
<ZykoticK9> rontap, BTW i think that factoid is probably a bit outdated due to Unity.  Good luck.
<ZykoticK9> !broadcom | sarthor
<ubottu> sarthor: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<rontap> oh ok, thanks lol
<kingofswords> does veoh work in ubuntu?
<ejv> Acidphase: if you have the energy, make an account on launchpad, and file a comment on that bug, provide them your kernel info, anything relevant, etc.
<Acidphase> BTW if you get any users using a Asus Crosshair Formula III and they complain on along system hang tell them they need to add the acpi=off to their grub
<chalcedony> the "fglrx" 'native ubuntu' drivers seem to have ceased to work for me with the update i did, help?
<Acidphase> ejv: Ya was trying to prevent from doing that was looking for the quick solution =P
<ejv> Acidphase: ;)
<Acidphase> Good news is at least I know where to start
<Acidphase> chalcedony: what's it doing?
<B3rz3rk3r> hi guys, i need some help with directory aliasing on Gadmin-ProFTPd, how do I allow users out of the home directory, or put links to other allowed directories into their home directory?
<Acidphase> chalcedony: you said cease , in what sense no loading no flgrx at all ? fglrxinfo doesn't spit out anything?
<chalcedony> Acidphase, first it wouldn't boot, in safe mode in the 28 kernel (10.04) i get errors including: system monitors: It appears your graphic driver does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool. Do you want to use your graphics driver vendor's tool instead?
<chalcedony> Acidphase, TI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics
<chalcedony> ATI
<Acidphase> Got did you try using rescue ? and booting in loa graphical mode to at leadt get back to X?
<chalcedony> Acidphase, i'm in low resolution now, it's not powering my lcd monitor, just the crt
<kexman> could anyone help me use my phone as usb2net adapter to be able to use 3g or wifi ? somehow on ubuntu it doesnt just "works" :P
<Acidphase> chalcedony: Oh and this is a good link for step by step info http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Natty_Installation_Guide
<Acidphase> In the mean time does Jockey still work?
<kexman> i tested it on another distro and worked like a charm
<kexman> so it would be wonderfull to make it work under ubuntu also
<Acidphase> chalcedony: sorry automatically assumed you were using Natty, if not that site has version specific info
<diytto> what command can i run to get what graphics card i have?
<ZykoticK9> diytto, "lspci | grep -i vga"
<diytto> thanks
<chalcedony> Acidphase, yes i was there too, trying to figure out what it says to do
<shesek_> Has anyone been having troubles with VLC taking insane amounts of resources, to the point the system freezes?
<chalcedony> Acidphase, thanks - trying
<shesek_> It takes me something like 10 minutes to kill it, I've started having a terminal open with 'killall -9 vlc' that I make sure is one alt-tab away from VLC whenever I view a video
<shesek_> its really annoying :O
<Acidphase> chalcedony: and Jockey (additional drivers) can't fix it either?
<Acidphase> brb kid is getting into something
<shesek_> Started when I upgraded to 11.04
<chalcedony> Acidphase, not sure yet, looking at that
<chalcedony> ty
<Acidphase> np
<velofille> shesek_, never had that problem, could be video related (as in drivers or vlc interacting with video)
<jstoone> Hi everyone, I'm setting up my LAMP and I was wondering if there is a way that I can gain permission to add and change files without doing "sudo" all the time? Is it right that the owner of /var/www should stay www-data?
<th0r> shesek_: I have had some suspicions about the latest vlc....maybe I wasn't imagining things after all. Think I will install an earlier version and see what happens
<velofille> jstoone, does apache need to write to it also ?
<velofille> jstoone, you can chown as your user just fine but apache will not be able to write to things (ie wordpress or some cms need to etc)
<Acidphase> knew he was goin to say that =P
<marck_> im back
<soziety> Hello I need a vpn client (pptp or ipsec), that when the vpn falling down, the pc disconnect from internet (sorry my english :S), anyone here that could help me?
<velofille> soziety, look at openvpn
<Acidphase> chalcedony: How yamacking out with that?
<jstoone> velofille: ok, I've just ´ls -l´ on my /var dir and I see that it's root:root that owns it.. shouldn't it be www-data?
<westz_> velofille, you the on-call tech support today then? lol
<prodigel> hi all. can someone pls guide be with grub rescue. on mobile here, messed up partitions, i think it's grub2. thanks
<Random832> jstoone: /var itself?
<soziety> velofille, it´s pptp or ipsec?
<velofille> jstoone, the owner does not matter , and you want to deal with  /var/www not just /var
<Acidphase> chalcedony: How you making out*, can't type tonight must be the 3 year old next to me creaming....
<velofille> westz_, i do it for a living (im a sysadmin at rimuhosting.com) today im bored whilst rendering HOWTO videos
<soziety> velofille, is it pptp or ipsec?
<chalcedony> Acidphase, wb- my other friend says to take the word 'splash' out of the grub menu ?
<velofille> jstoone, the owner does not matter so long as apache can read the files and execute the directories
<jstoone> Random832: velofille: yea I misstyped i ´ls -l´ in the /var folder so I could see the owner of www/ (:
<velofille> soziety, did you want a client? or a server
<soziety> client
<westz_> velofille, i do minor IT for my friends (guys like me are a dime a dozen, i know) i just think it's funny that everyone seems to be deferring to you
<velofille> jstoone, ahh yep. I've seen a few chown entire  /var before :D
<soziety> velofille, I need a client
<velofille> westz_, nobody else was helping at the time :D
<shesek_> velofille, th0r, I would I go about checking what could cause it? Any logs that could give me an idea?
<jstoone> velofille: woops, that wouldn't bee good XD
<velofille> soziety, ahh ok, thats different. Unsure what would be best, PPTP can be setup on Linux - i think by using ppp (like dialup)
<westz_> i'll help with what i can
<velofille> westz_, to me most of this is the equivalent of 'how do you maximuze a window' windows support :D
<jstoone> velofille: thanks btw (: sold and clear answars! good job.
<soziety> ok thanks velofille
<velofille> usually i get customers with far worse problems, unfortunately my knowledge is skewed to server based rather than desktop
<Acidphase> chalcedony: um not sure how that will fix your fglrx problem sorry busy here at home
<velofille> i use linux on desktop, but i just use command line for everything so not familiar with a lot of the gui versions :/
<westz_> velofille, to my equivalent windows experience, a lot of this is "how to modify your registry"
<westz_> velofille, do you do windoze tech support too?
<chalcedony> Acidphase,  i was trying to figure that out too... but he says it helped him
<velofille> westz_, nope
<chalcedony> understand about kids Acidphase we had 7
<Acidphase> chalcedony: If your just getting to the shell and can't get back to Xsever , login then type: sudo apt-get remove fglrx , sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get install fglrx
<velofille> westz_, not overly familiar with windows, i could do it if i had too, but not if i can help it :D
<Acidphase> then sudo reboot
<velofille> westz_, its not like its hard in any case
<prodigel> so ...anyone knows a bit of grub rescue? :\
<soziety> any program in linux like deep freeze?
<velofille> brb
<chalcedony> Acidphase, wow thanks -- ill try that after i do splash
<th0r> shesek_: the only thing I can think of offhand is top. But if you are having the same problem I am, when things go wrong you can't get to a terminal to run top
<Acidphase> chalcedony: (you can alwso do tat while your in X just load the temrinal)
<snazzydre> how do i fix this chat error "Can't establish video stream
<snazzydre> (Friends)'s software does not understand any of the video formats supported by your computer
<snazzydre> technical details
<snazzydre> codec negotiation failed: there was no intersection between the remote codecs and the local ones"
<FloodBot1> snazzydre: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<snazzydre> oh sorry
<westz_> velofille, i can fix any windoze problems: boot puppy from disk, sudo cfdisk, format drive, reinstall windoze :D do it all the time
<nsd> I'm having a rather odd display related issue with a machine: I can use a TV hooked up to the svideo out, but not the vga connection on the same video card. This only affects the installed version of Ubuntu; I have confirmed that I can use the display just fine booting off a ubuntu live CD. Short of reinstalling Ubuntu, how can I fix the issue?
<nsd> Also, I don't know what card (exactly) is in there
<jstoone> Can apache write to /var/www if the owner is www-data:www-data? - atm it's owned by root:root
<westz_> i only bother with the formatting in puppy because windoze likes to try to save your (usually virus infected) documents
<Acidphase> chalcedony: as far as Upgrading to 11.6 cause I have a feeling thats what you did some of the symbolic links get screwy in Ubuntu sometimes but if you follow that lik I gave you earlier it will teach how to fix it the problem :)
<shesek_> th0r, but even if I did... it wouldn't tell me what causes it
<chalcedony> Acidphase, i'm in 10.04
<snazzydre> i can not video chat with my father because it days his software does not understand my any of my video formats how do fix this?
<shesek_> th0r, after I do manager to kill it, are there any logs that could tell me why that happens?
<Acidphase> chalcedony: that's fine pretty much the same from Lucid and Natty as far as the fglrx process
<th0r> shesek_: none that I know of...sorry
<shesek_> well... I'll try to log ps aux for vlc
<shesek_> php -r 'while(1){`date >> ~/vlclog; ps aux|grep vlc|grep -v grep>>~/vlclog`;sleep(3);}'
<Acidphase> chalcedony: trust me I know what your going through been down the road myself I have a ATI 5870 so talking from experience lol
<shesek_> to see CPU/mem usage
<shesek_> I'll keep that running while using VLC
<velofille> westz_, oh yeah i can do all that probably, i just dislike doing it :D
<westz_> changed my buddy's windoze wallpaper. black background, white letters: "I find your lack of XORG DISTURBING"
<velofille> westz_, im REALLY biased against windows, cant stand it, dont like how it works
<westz_> velofille, agreed. i only have it because i got it free
<velofille> I have no problems with others using it though, i just dont watch to touch it myself. Means my job scope is limited somewhat, but at least i get jobs doing what i really love :)
<westz_> velofille, true, good way to be too
<velofille> yeah, windows would be my backup job :D
<westz_> once you know *NIX you can do about anything
<TrD> wath is the default log deamon in natty ?
<szal> TrD: the one you set when installing
<velofille> TrD, rsyslogd ?
<szal> TrD: ah, nvm, I misread you
<TrD> yes velofille :)
<Acidphase> god I hate mirc, even after using it for 10 years booting between operating systems , I need to get back to fixing my own problem now lol
<TrD> it's rsyslogd
<TrD> np szal
<chalcedony> Acidphase, lol thanks!
<velofille> TrD, i admit to ps aux |grep log
<velofille> :D
<Acidphase> chalcedony: iit work for ya?
<szal> Acidphase: don't use mIRC then :P
<TrD> me too :P
<velofille> hey dont dis mIRC, thats what got me using Linux :D
<chalcedony> Acidphase, i was busy copying the grub page manually
<snazzydre> i have ubuntu 11.04 and i am using empathy to video chat using my msn account and when my friend tries to send me a video chat it says that his software does not understand any of the video formats supported by my computer and then the technical details says codec negotiation failed: there was no intersection between the remote codecs and the local ones, now my camera works when using cheese webcam booth so i know the driver works
<snazzydre> , so my question is how would i go about fixing this issue?
<qin> !info retty
<ubottu> retty (source: retty): attach processes running on other terminals. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0-2 (natty), package size 9 kB, installed size 76 kB (Only available for i386)
<TrD> Acidphase: use KVIrc
<Acidphase> szal right now stuck in winblows and all my cripts are setup in mirc from being a net admin for year on UTChat.com
<velofille> i learnt programming from it, then heard of this awesome thing called Linux which let you program the whole OS! :D
<velofille> snazzydre, codec is like the interpreter - check to see if there are mode codecs for it
<westz_> velofille,  lol really? whats this linux? can i use it?
<moi> lo
<snazzydre> would i do this with software center or synaptic
<qin> Is there tool like retty for 686?
<Acidphase> chalcedony: their is easier way , if your dual botting when you get the grub boot menu hit "e" remove splash from the menu then hit F10 thhis will try your friend theory and wont save anything
<velofille> snazzydre,  you just need to install h264 codec.
<velofille> See the FAQ: http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/FAQ
<Acidphase> chalcedony: it will just bootup with that option removed that time
<velofille> snazzydre, http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/FAQ#Which_video_codec_do_I_need.3F
<cc123> hi all, ive been running apt-get update / apt-get upgrade on my ubuntu 9.10 karmic box every week for the past 5 weeks and there have been no updates. is it no longer supported with apt-get?
<ZykoticK9> qin, i386 is i686 from an Ubuntu perspective
<chalcedony> Acidphase, thanks i'll try that :)
<Hazd0t> Evening, everyone. If anyone has a moment to help me out, I'm sad to find that 11.04 is not detecting my cd/dvd-rom and I have no idea what to do about that.
<snazzydre> i have seen this page and i checked to see if i had this codec using the instructions provided on the url and the terminal says i have it i think
<chalcedony> Acidphase, f-10 didn't do anything, nor ctrl f-10
<qin> ZykoticK9: ok, Is there tool retty-like for 64bit server?
<ZykoticK9> qin, no idea.
<stravant> What's the "right" way to view a text file which has a binary blob somewhere in it, for example cat'd to the end? When I try to view such a file with GEdit it refuses to open it because it has the binary blob in it, but it's the text I'm interested in so it's no appropriate to view it using a hex editor. Is there any way to amke GEdit show the binary bit as random noise so I can view the rest normally?
<ZykoticK9> qin, couldn't you accomplish the same thing with screen?  I'm not entirely clear what retty does...
<th0r> stravant: have you tried to cat it to an output file?
<velofille> stravant, vi will handle it, alternatively 'strings filename.cc' piped through less
<Hazd0t> Anyone have a moment?
<w30> stravant, try the command strings on the file
<qin> ZykoticK9: Like an idiot, started crawler out of screen (well tmux), but there is tool called gbd
<w30> stravant, from a terminal of course
<qin> ZykoticK9: Sorry, gdb
<stravant> w30: Yea, I guess that will work, but it seems inconvenient that Gedit won't do it
<ZykoticK9> qin, GNU Debugger?
<usr13> Hazd0t: What do you need?
<w30> stravant, whatever you do don't edit it unless you are using a hex editor
<qin> ZykoticK9: yes, how to: http://etbe.coker.com.au/2008/02/27/redirecting-output-from-a-running-process/
<Hazd0t> I just made the switch over to Ubuntu. Was rocking 10.10 for a few days and I just finished the upgrade to 11.04, but in both instances my cd/dvd drive isn't being detected and I haven't been able to find a forum post describing how to fix the issue.
<usr13> stravant: Sorry, I only needed to scoll up a bit...
<velofille> Hazd0t, thats an oddity, does dmesg say anything ?
<Hazd0t> I was able to pop a disc into it a minute ago, and now it's not even opening.
<Hazd0t> I'd be happy to tell you, Vel, but what am I looking for?
<usr13> Hazd0t: eject  #what does that do?
<sarthor> Hi, again, using natty 32bit, my Wlan is "Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01, " I read and followed this like, " https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx  " but still my Wlan is disabled. HELP
<Hazd0t> eject: unable to find or open device for: `cdrom'
<velofille> Hazd0t, open a terminal and type 'dmesg'
<velofille> it may or maynot have a few lines at the end
<usr13> Hazd0t: cat /etc/scsi/scsi
<velofille> ignore all the rest of the messages - its from bootup and the start
<bobweaver> hi there I would like to set up (I think) proxychains and squid so that I would be more safe online I would like to make a post on ubuntu forums but I have no Idea where I should post this any thoughts?
<Hazd0t> Not that I'm seeing, Vel.
<sudokill> does anyone know how to configure iptables to detect port scans?
<usr13> Hazd0t: pastebinit /etc/scsi/scsi
<ZykoticK9> usr13, do you mean proc or etc?
<usr13> sudokill: configure iptables to detect port scan?  I don't think so.
<sudokill> ? lots of people have don it
<sudokill> just lots of different configs...
<usr13> sudokill: Are you wanting to block port 113 ?
<usr13> sudokill: iptables does not detect things.
<Hazd0t> Any other suggestions?
<sudokill> /var/log/messages
<usr13> sudokill: iptables is for pakcet filtering and NAT
<bobweaver> sudokill, zenmap
<sudokill> i have nmap, that is a port scanner
<sudokill> nm found out the iptables rules
<shingen> sudokill: psad perhaps? :)
<usr13> sudokill: So what is it exactly you want to do?
<sudokill> for them just to show up my iptables logs
<sudokill> which is var log messages
<usr13> ZykoticK9: Oh yea, proc
<sudokill> arnos iptables scirpt dos it but i dont want to use that
<sarthor> Hi, again, using natty 32bit, my Wlan is "Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01, " I read and followed this like, " https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx  " but still my Wlan is disabled. HELP
<usr13> ZykoticK9: That was a typo.  Sorry.
<ZykoticK9> usr13, it was for someone who left - no need to apologize to me.
<usr13> ZykoticK9: Yea, I know... but guess I felt like I should apologize to someone....  :(
<ZykoticK9> Hazd0t, see usr13 updates above (usr13 guess they aren't gone, my bad)
<Hazd0t> Update regarding the drive. Using "eject" in terminal produced no result five minutes after I got the tray open and put a disc in there. So I restarted my computer and as it was booting I tried popping the disc tray open again and it opened no problem. Not a hardware issue.
<usr13> Hazd0t: look at /proc/scsi/scsi   i.e.  cat /proc/scsi/scsi
<Hazd0t> A moment.
<ZykoticK9> usr13, ok - i'm not crazy, guess they just returned
<Hazd0t> Would you like a copy?
<usr13> Hazd0t: So it's working now?
<Hazd0t> It's recognizing that something is there, yes.
<velofille> Hazd0t, its possible that the link from /dev/cdrom or /dev/dvd is to the wrong place also
<Hazd0t> Strange. Apologies, as I said, I've only been messing around with it for a few days.
<usr13> Hazd0t: Well, you can't rule out a hardware issue.  It still may not read anything.
<Hazd0t> Any idea how I could check on that, Vel?
<velofille> Hazd0t, ls -l /dev/cdrom
<Hazd0t> Well sure, but all I'm saying is that I used my CD drive in order to install ubuntu in the first place.
<usr13> Hazd0t: So what is it?  /dev/hdc  ?
<Hazd0t> Vel, no such file or directory.
<Hazd0t> Bear with me, 13, I'm not sure what you're asking me.
<phrostbite> Do any of you know an app for ubuntu that will teach me how to type properly?
<Hazd0t> Well I mean, I suppose there really isn't an issue. Before when I opened my computer, the only thing that showed up was filesystem and now the drive is there. I guess a way to figure out if it's working would be to pop a CD in and see if I can open it with banshee or something.
<aeon-ltd> phrostbite: typing properly being...?
<phrostbite> Well while most of the time I dont look at the keyboard for normal things I just peck at the keyboard with my two index fingers
<sw0rdfish> uhhh hi guys, what can be the cause that my terminal doesn't wanna scroll up when I do shift+pg-up
<phrostbite> I have done it for so long that like I said I never really look at it
<aeon-ltd> phrostbite: how long is long?
<w30> phrostbite, tuxtype of course :=)
<phrostbite> Ever since I got a computer lol. I got one when I was in like 4th grade and I am 24 now.
<phrostbite> thank you w30
<RenatoSilva> what is the package name for ubuntu help? I want to install pt_BR's
<racar> Hello folks, i dont know why but i can start mysql another ( with init.d ) when i try with "service mysql start" i got : "job is already running : mysql" , but when i do " ps -ef | grep mysql "  i got nothing. Anyone have a idea ?
<w30> phrostbite, you have to have penguin wings instead of fingers though
<racar> damn i should read myself before pressing enter
<phrostbite> lol
<aeon-ltd> phrostbite: thats quite a bad habit, most people i've known just slowly develop multi finger typing naturally - there are some browser based (usually flash games) available
<phrostbite> I can type a little bit using a few fingers however. But oh well.
<phrostbite> Yeah I just never bothered to do it. People are so surprised at how fast I can type doing it my way.
<phrostbite> Last typing test I took for an employer I got 64 wpm
<racar> you would type faster with all your finger
<phrostbite> I know. And now that I am trying to learn to program it will take even longer since I am not used to using punctuation such as " and ;.
<sw0rdfish> uhhh
<sw0rdfish> i just removed the menu in my terminal lol how do i get it back?
<szal> Ctrl+M?
<velofille> o/~ iiiiiiii have become , comfortably numb
<velofille> sorry if i wondered off there halfway
<RenatoSilva> how to find a translation of ubuntu-docs????
<Pici> velofille: ♫ try #ubuntu-offtopic ♫ for randomness
<szal> sw0rdfish: or Ctrl+Shift+M
<velofille> Pici, i may do that one as well as this one :D
<sarthor> Hi, again, using natty 32bit, my Wlan is "Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01, " I read and followed this like, " https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx  " but still my Wlan is disabled. HELP
<Stooball> I have a problem with 10.04 LTS - I can't send it by "Report a problem" because that don't work. I am not a geek so do not talk "geek speak" The problem may be with my computer - I just don't know! Can anyone help please?
<Corey> Stooball: What's the problem you're experiencing?
<Nobgul-BNC> !ask | Stooball
<ubottu> Stooball: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<GregAce> Hi guys
<BoulderDave> when i run sudo apache2 -S , i get the error "apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}" .    In /etc/apache2/envvars APACHE_RUN_USER is set to www-data.  any ideas what I can do?
<Stooball> Thanks Corey - tmw (The Mana World) just closes my computer when I run it
<GregAce> I have a quick question, I've just installed truecrypt but the gui doesn't seems to start when I launch it, how to troubleshoot those problems ?
<Corey> Stooball: YOu running it under WINE?
<Nobgul-BNC> GregAce, You can try running to from the terminal. It willprint to screen
<Nobgul-BNC> will, print
<GregAce> hum ok
<Stooball> Tried Under wine (portable) and ManaPlus Install for Ubuntu and repository
<GregAce> ok, I think that's where the problem is :
<GregAce> : error while loading shared libraries: libfuse.so.2:
<rapt0r> django
<|COM|Styx> hello all
<|COM|Styx> my nvidia card is giving me some trouble
<|COM|Styx> i get a kernel panic when i start the system when i have it in
<racar> i run : "service mysql start" => mysql satrt/running but i can't see it in the ps listing. Can't figure it out why. Anyone have a idea ?
<|COM|Styx> it works under windows, so could it be a problem with one of the modules linux is loading?
<spaghetti> Hi! I am a Ubuntu newbie needing help with video settings under Xubuntu 11.04.  Would someone kindly help me?
<Corey> !ask | spaghetti
<ubottu> spaghetti: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lsv>  dsっtrtrtフェラ
<szal> !jp | lsv
<ubottu> lsv: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<spaghetti> I am running Xubuntu 11.04 on a Dell Inspiron 8500 old laptop. Somehow all of the desktop icons as well as the mouse cursor are very blurry.  How do I fix it?
<GregAce> how can I solve conflits with library sharing : : error while loading shared libraries: libfuse.so.2: Cheers
<Ganymede> Does anyone know a utility to lock the screen after some time of inactivity? One that isn't a complete eyesore like xscreensaver's lock screen? I'm using openbox-session as my desktop.
<lsv> sorry
<|COM|Styx> GregAce: what does "ldd /usr/lib/libfuse.so.2" say?
<Nobgul-BNC> GregAce, Is that lib installed.
<szal> spaghetti: wrong screen resolution, /me thinks
<RenatoSilva> how to get ubuntu help translated? which package
<duli> how do I install libxdiff via package manager?
<GregAce> Nobgul-BNC, Yes I'll double check
<spaghetti> szal: thanks. I tried a few resolutions but that didn't help. The desktop background and everything within the browser windows are all fine.
<Stooball> tmw (The Mana World) just closes my computer when I run it in wine (portable) and Ubuntu Instal
<sebastian> .quit
<GregAce> Nobgul-BNC, It's installed (and I've re-installed)
<x0x> helow, i have a problem with the wifi conection in puppy 525 , i am conected but i dont surf, thanks
<sarthor> Hi, again, using natty 32bit, my Wlan is "Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01, " I read and followed this like, " https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx  " but still my Wlan is disabled. HELP
<GregAce> |COM|Styx,  it says no such file or directory
<szal> x0x: this is #ubuntu, not #puppy (or whatever their channel is called)
<x0x> ok thanks
<irb111> hello
<|COM|Styx> GregAce: you need to install that library, then.  if it already is installed, run "sudo ldconfig"
<GregAce> |COM|Styx, But it's installed
<irb111> hello
<KM0201> sarthor: have you tried restarting, or are you on the live CD?
<sarthor> isntalled Ubuntu, and yes i restarted several times.
<GregAce> |COM|Styx, what's those run-time bindings ?
<Ganymede> Never mind, gnome-screensaver might work out.
<irb111> I have installed Java 1.6 in my home directory and I want to use this version. I've updated my .bash_profile to point to the /bin directory of Java 1.6 but when I type java -version I still get reference to the old version
<|COM|Styx> GregAce: what do you mean?
<x0x> please help me there arent people in channel puppy
<irb111> also, "which java" references the old version as well
<sarthor> KM0201,  inStalled Ubuntu, and yes i restarted several times.
<KM0201> sarthor: i'm assuming Ubuntu is wired to the internet right now, right?
<GregAce> |COM|Styx, 2 sec I'm reading the man of ldconfig
<irb111> any idea how I can get my system to reference the new java version? I don't have root, this is my hosting provider's server
<sarthor> KM0201, in distrowatch, ubuntu is on the top. i know only that webiste rating.
<|COM|Styx> GregAce: ldconfig updates the database of where different .so files are
<sarthor> KM0201, may be your right, majority here are exprts. while i am not.
<KM0201> sarthor: ?... i'm not really sure why you're talking about distrowatch, but ok...
<KM0201> sarthor: are you wired to the internet?
<irb111> Can anyone help?
<sarthor> KM0201, yes. i am connected via Wire.
<Stooball> Ah well, back to Windoze :
<Stooball> (
<GregAce> |COM|Styx,  yup I got that, well I still get the error truecrypt: error while loading shared libraries: libfuse.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<wildgoose> x0x, Try ##linux
<|COM|Styx> get libfuse2 using apt-get or synaptic
<sarthor> KM0201, yes. using that newly installed windows i am connected via cable to the Internet,
<szal> x0x: http://puppylinux.org/wikka/IRC <- you could've easily found that out yourself
<x0x> ok thanks wildgoose
<sarthor> not windows.. sorry ubuntu 11.04 KM0201
<GregAce> |COM|Styx, I'll probably reboot to fix it,  libfuse is installed but I think used by another instance.
<irb111> KM0201, can you help me out by any chance?
<x0x> thanks a lot ;)
<|COM|Styx> GregAce: on linux more than one program can have a file open
<|COM|Styx> so long as it's read-only access, which it would be with a shared object
<GregAce> |COM|Styx, I hate having to use those old windows tricks to fix stuff,
<|COM|Styx> GregAce: that won't fix it
<KM0201> sarthor: i know there *was* an issue w/ the STA driver, but I honestly thought it had been resolved.. i don't have a 4313, but i've gotten the b43 driver working great if I compile it from source (4313 apparently requires the STA driver)
<irb111> can anyone see me?
<KM0201> irb111: why don't you just ask your question?
<|COM|Styx> GregAce: try "locate ilbfuse.so.2"
<irb111> I have installed Java 1.6 in my home directory and I want to use this version. I've updated my .bash_profile to point to the /bin directory of Java 1.6 but when I type java -version I still get reference to the old version
<szal> !patience | irb111
<ubottu> irb111: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<irb111>  also, "which java" references the old version as well
<dr_willis> irb111,  you sure your bin is at the front of your path?
<GregAce> |COM|Styx, it's in /lib
<irb111> let me check
<sarthor> KM0201, E: firmware-b43-lpphy-installer: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<|COM|Styx> GregAce: you ran "sudo ldconfig", right?
<KM0201> sarthor: and the truth shall set you free... you have a 4313-lpphy  those are always a problem
<GregAce> yup
<GregAce> |COM|Styx, 2 times, with the verbose
<|COM|Styx> GregAce: hmm...  try ldd on the library that's having the problem again
<KM0201> sarthor: i have never had luck getting those lpphy devices to work w/ Ubuntu...
<irb111> ok, it wasn't in the front of the path
<irb111> that fixed it!
<irb111> curious, why does the order matter?
<sarthor> KM0201, please... do not say like this. today i purchased this laptop. and i collected from 4 months.
<dr_willis> because there has to be an order it follows.. what if you hav 2 identically named binaries...
<dr_willis> left to right... first one found - gets used.
<KM0201> sarthor: well, what do you want me to say?...
<sarthor> KM0201, they will not replace my laptop due to this. they will say.. install windows....
<KM0201> sarthor: well, yeah?.. did you nuke windows completely?
<irb111> dr_willis: makes sense
<irb111> thanks
<GregAce> |COM|Styx, yup I've done ldd showed few dependencies
<sarthor> KM0201, may be some ppl will get hurt. but i really do not like windows.. Main Reason.. Costly.
<KM0201> sarthor: well, thats fine, but when you know nothing about linux, removing yourself rom Windows cold turkey, isn't very smart (and this is coming from someone who also despises windows)
<|COM|Styx> GregAce: did you try "ldd $(which truecrypt)"?
<sarthor> i never said, i know nothing. I know but little.
<con-man> why would the print screen button not work in 11.04
<con-man> I dont get the pop up to save a png
<con-man> nor is anything copied to the clipboard
<admngy2> hi - how do I do an updatedb in ubuntu?  (for find)
<sarthor> KM0201, if install MINT will there be some change that wlan will work?
<KM0201> sarthor: very unlikely, id on't know how to be more clear, those lpphys are always a problem
<KM0201> they aren't supported by the broadcom drivers yet, in any distro, to my knowledge
<KM0201> sarthor: second, mint might as well be an ubuntu spin, so you'd just be wasting your time most likely
<con-man> anyone?
<trism> con-man: does gnome-screenshot in the terminal work?
<itaylor57> KM0201, o/
<KM0201> itaylor57: o/
<con-man> trism, yes actually it does I just tried it
<trism> con-man: are you running compiz?
<KM0201> sarthor: you  might try the forums, see if someone there can help you,  or if you want to try another distro, I would try Fedora.
<GregAce> |COM|Styx, As you expected still not  working
<|COM|Styx> what did it say?
<sarthor> Ahhhhhhhhhh. thinking about my money....... that took 4 months, and after that i was able to purchase a laptop.
<KM0201> sarthor: well, honestly, you should have dual booted till you  had these issues resolved....
<GregAce> still the same error can't load the shared object file
<sarthor> KM0201, windows cost a lot. do have money brother.
<GregAce> and I've re-installed it
<KM0201> sarthor: did the laptop not come preinstalled w/ Windows?
<Omega> KM0201: Why do you keep giving bad advice, someone comes in here and you tell him/her s/he shouldn't remove windows (after s/he already did)? Then you go on to tell them to try another distro?
<sarthor> KM0201, i purchased without windows. with windows it was costly.
<KM0201> Omega: why don't you follow the conversation.
<KM0201> sarthor: oh ok...
<Omega> Other distro talk should go in #ubuntu-offtopic
<trism> con-man: I would check if apps/metacity/keybinding_commands/command_screenshot is set correctly in gconf-editor, and also check that the take screenshot command is set to Print in Keyboard Shortcuts
<trism> con-man: I don't know if something in compiz overrides this though
<KM0201> Omega: and i didn't tell him not to remove windows, i was saying he should have dual booted till he had these issues worked out, if you don't like my advice, put me on ignore.
<KM0201> we've been through this.
<KM0201> Omega: and i suggested another distro, because there's a known problem w/ that device and ubuntu.
<GregAce> anyone as a cool tuto for crypt a partition with LUKS ? Truecrypt is bugged for me.
<sarthor> Peace brothers.
<Omega> KM0201: If it works on another distro it can be made to work on Ubuntu.
<KM0201> Omega: most likely, its not gonna work w/ Fedora either
<KM0201> .. why am i even explaining myself to you?
<sarthor> one thing. it works on ubuntu. but on live CD
<KM0201> sarthor: so it works on the live cd?
<sarthor> KM0201, yes.
<KM0201> sarthor: that's further than i've saw most get w/ it.
<admngy2> guys is there no "updatedb" in ubuntu?
<KM0201> maybe the grandmaster wizard omega can help you.
<iceroot> admngy2: sure
<admngy2> well, this server doesn't have one
<Omega> !coc | KM0201
<ubottu> KM0201: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<iceroot> admngy2: but fist install "locate" with "sudo apt-get install locate"
<sarthor> KM0201, you all are good and helpful for new learners. kool.
<obelix> hello
<Poindexter_> Does anyone here have the problem with Verizon blocking ports: 80, 443, or 4125      ?
<obelix> which svga's card pci are supported by the kernel linux to acquire ?
<Corey> Poindexter_: Inbound or outbound?
<Poindexter_> Outbound.
<Corey> Poindexter_: Nothing rational blocks port 80 outbound.
<|COM|Styx> obelix: look for an ati card
<obelix> yes, but which one
<Poindexter_> Well here is the url: http://forums.verizon.com/t5/FiOS-Internet/FIOS-and-Windows-Home-Server/td-p/167381
<Corey> Poindexter_: *sigh*  That would be inbound.
<obelix> i am using only a svga card card agp on a pc which has got pci )not pci express)
<Gadu> My computer going into a reboot loop unless I use nolapic. However, using nolapic causes Ubuntu to only see 1 core of my dual-core CPU. What do I do? O_O
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<Darkenvy> What channel would I get advice to convert flac to apple lossless?
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Poindexter_> I installed Ubuntu on a friends box and I can ping the box but not http://<IP address> or  ssh into the box.
<Darkenvy> damnit a split RIGHT NOW?!
<rubenjr> my computer recognizes my itouch but when i open rythymbox its not under devices. any suggestions?
<Corey> Poindexter_: It's against residential terms of service to run servers on the connection; spring for business class if that's something you want to do.
<obelix> and so i need of a svga to acquire,
<Poindexter_> Corey, I use Comcast and I have no problems.
<obelix> Comcast ? what is ?
<Poindexter_> Service.
<Ontolog> I would like to have bash autocompletion *always* try to complete filepaths if there is no other completion available. how can I configure this?
<Corey> Poindexter_: Just because they don't actively block it doesn't mean it's against their ToS.
<Corey> it's not, rather.
<Poindexter_> I have had no problems up to this point.
<obelix> the old Sapphire are fine supported ?
<Poindexter_> Even the fact of SSH into the Ubuntu box being blocked is stupid.
<rww> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<acp_> any one here have fix there internal mic in lenovo thinkpad edge11? Im using 10.04 amd64. I have added options snd-hda-intel model=ideapad/thinkpad in alsa-base.conf still not working my kernel is 2.6.32-32-generic. any advice? thanks in advance.
<Corey> Poindexter_: Call your ISP and ask them.  There's nothing more we can do for you here on this issue.
<rww> Anyways, given that Comcast is pretty lax about enforcing that part of their ToS, the more likely problem is that you're not port forwarding correctly.
<rww> but... what Corey said.
<maxoph> hello
<Poindexter_> Corey I don't use Verizon and would never suggest anyone do use it.
<obelix> hello
<maxoph> im having trouble with my synaptic package manager
<maxoph> can anybody help?
<Corey> Poindexter_: Your recommendations are relatively immaterial here.  If you're having an issue with the service, call them. :-)
<obelix> you are not the one, me too
<acp_> help with my internal mic issue
<|COM|Styx> maxoph: whats it saying?
<obelix> but i backup all and i'll provde to change hdd
<obelix> i am using a pc that has got 6 years :-D
<maxoph> when i try to open it it says something like E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<maxoph> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages
<maxoph> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<maxoph> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Corey> maxoph: Use a pastebin, please.
<Nobgul-BNC> !paste | maxoph
<ubottu> maxoph: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dominick> Best Webcam Software
<Corey> !best | dominick
<ubottu> dominick: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Poindexter_> Corey is there a personalized pastebin server for Ubuntu?
<acp_> any one here is using thinkpad or have installed ubuntu amd64?
<Corey> !paste | Poindexter_
<ubottu> Poindexter_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<obelix> on thinkpad rus too GNU/linux gNewSense
<Jordan_U> !anyone | acp_
<ubottu> acp_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<jstoone> Hi everyone I've been trying editors like kompozer and bluegriffon and they've been missing a little, I need something with code hints, like you have in Dreamweaver, is there something like that out there?
<Poindexter_> Corey I was asking about the software not the pastebin website.
<maxoph> http://paste.ubuntu.com/630165/
<peregrine81> hello I am having a strange SSH issue
<acp_> sorry
<obelix> i don't know this last one editor, i sue GNU/EMACS and GNU/NANO
<dominick> People are there any webcam software out there that is good
<m_fulder> hello
<Nobgul-BNC> jstoone, Scintilla and SciTE
<Nobgul-BNC> Depending on the code highlighting you need
<matju> I try hdparm on /dev/dvd and i get "Bad Address". Is this the sign that I have to use another command instead, and which one would that be ?
<acp_> Im having issue with my internal mic in lenovo thinkpad edge11, Im using 10.04 amd64. I have added options snd-hda-intel model=ideapad/thinkpad in alsa-base.conf still not working my kernel is 2.6.32-32-generic. any advice?
<peregrine81> I can connect and work just fine but after a while the SSH connection hangs. The wierd part is that I can type and send commands but it doesn't show on my screen. When I reconnect I can see all the keys I typed and things I did .
<maxoph> can anybody help me with my synaptic package manager problem?
<Corey> peregrine81: What do the logs say?  Might want to crank up verbosity.
<jstoone> Nobgul-BNC: obelix: I'm sorry for the lack of info, I'm mainly writing HTML, CSS and a lot of PHP
<wildgoose> !anyone | maxoph
<ubottu> maxoph: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<m_fulder> I have to computers in my network one with IP 10.10.10.60 and another with the ip 10.10.10.40 .. now I the 40 one has a SMTP server working on it and I would like to use that server while sending mails with PHPs mailfunction i.e. comp 60 sendmail func.. do I need to install SMTP on comp 60 aswell or is there any easier solution?
<peregrine81> Corey: alright lemme figure out how to do that
<Nobgul-BNC> jstoone, Scite should work for you
<Corey> maxoph: mailx
<obelix> @all for any who has joined in the # in this few seconds: havee a good day" :-D
<Corey> Er, m_fulder: mailx
<maxoph> does anybody can help me with my synaptic package manager?
<maxoph> im sorry but im truly a beginner
<Corey> maxoph: Ask your question.
<Corey> !ask | maxoph
<ubottu> maxoph: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<maxoph> i have problem with my synaptic package manager
<lapaga> should one allow the fsck to run (after a certain amount or reboots) in a wubi install?
<jstoone> Nobgul-BNC: Thanks for the solid answar (: I'm greatfull, thanks again
<m_fulder> Corey is it simple to config?
<qin> maxoph: Can you describe it?
<Nobgul-BNC> jstoone, No worries.
<rww> lapaga: yes
<Corey> maxoph: "I have problems with X" is not a problem description we can do anything with.
<jstoone> maxoph: stop asking again and again and read what the bot says. Write what you want us to help you with instead. ;)
<obelix> left t ostay fsck if your hdd is not really in good condition, or you can damage any information that is on the clusters of your hdd
<lapaga> rww, thank you
<maxoph> it says something like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/630165/
<jstoone> rww: Love your name
<Omega> !ot | jstoone
<ubottu> jstoone: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jstoone> Omega: Sorry ment to write it as private message, sorry about that mate.
<[THC]AcidRain>  /join #godaddy
<[THC]AcidRain> lol
<Nobgul-BNC> >_<
<obelix> try to do thre analisys with the package that is inside the distribution
<Corey> [THC]AcidRain: Not helpful.
<peregrine81> Corey: All I had to do was ctrl+shift+w and it unhung my connection?
<obelix> the
<Corey> maxoph: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* from a terminal.  Then re-update your package lists.
<jstoone> Nobgul-BNC: Does it support Code Hinting btw?
<[THC]AcidRain> ok so my question is this, when using postfix; on the godaddy webpage in the zone file, does the smtp.secureserver.net need to point to my computer?
<maxoph> okay thanks.i will try and see if it works
<[THC]AcidRain> OR, the domain itself already pointed, and i leave that alone
<Nobgul-BNC> jstoone, there are custom scripts around the net that you can Get that will do that. But code hinting for the most part is a full on editor thing. like blue..
<Corey> [THC]AcidRain: If you want inbound mail to hit your server you have to point the MX record for the domain to your server via its A record (NOT a CNAME).  As to how to do this with GoDaddy, call them and ask.  That's what you're paying them support dollars for.
<[THC]AcidRain> good point
<jstoone> Nobgul-BNC: Yea, but none i've tried so far has had it :( It just speeds up the workflow when you can use the hinting which auto-completes the snip (:
<[THC]AcidRain> then the A record is already pointed. and im good to go. thx Corey
<Corey> [THC]AcidRain: You need more than that. :-)
<Corey> [THC]AcidRain: What's the domain?
<[THC]AcidRain> grrr...
<[THC]AcidRain> http://acidshower.com
<rww> Corey: If there's no MX record, A is used instead.
<[THC]AcidRain> im just trying ot make sure i have all the prerequisits before i attempt to successfully install postfix
<Nobgul-BNC> [THC]AcidRain, I would suggest sending in a support ticket with your request along with your telephone number. Asking them to give you a call when they are going to do the modifcations. I have used godaddy for over 6 years for my companies websites, and not once have I even touched the dns zone editor.
<Corey> rww: Correct, but it's poor practice.
<rww> Corey: Why?
<maxoph> corey: ive tried but it says this http://paste.ubuntu.com/630169/
<[THC]AcidRain> i have an mx record. but the A record is pointed to my box
<Corey> rww: As well as, in this case [THC]AcidRain has an MX record that points to GoDaddy.
<Nobgul-BNC> jstoone, 1 sec there is 1 that does it all let me ask someone.
<[THC]AcidRain> the mx record is pointed to smtp.secureserver.net
<rww> Corey: ah
<[THC]AcidRain> so everything on the godaddy side is properly setup?
<Nobgul-BNC> jstoone, Just hold tight they are afk. I know its a IDE just can't place the name
<Corey> [THC]AcidRain: No, that's not what you want.
<[THC]AcidRain> oh... why not?
<Corey> rww: And there are some busted mailservers out there that don't honor A records; they choke on a lack of MX.
<[THC]AcidRain> cause in postfix ill forward to acidshower.com
 * rww wanders off to add an MX record
<Nobgul-BNC> jstoone, google editrocket for linux
<Corey> rww: Not common, but email is a study in edge and corner cases.
<rww> oh, I have one. I could have sworn I didn't :|
<Corey> [THC]AcidRain: Unless smtp.secureserver.com is you, you don't want mail going there.
<[THC]AcidRain> so what do i put is my question?
<[THC]AcidRain> my ip address?
<Corey> [THC]AcidRain: No.  MX has to point to an A record-- y'know what?  Call GoDaddy.  They're better at explaining this. ;_)
<jstoone> Nobgul-BNC: Cool, I'll look into it! Even though I just found out that I can install a plugin for Eclipse, which is GREAT, cause I write Java most of my time (:
<[THC]AcidRain> well can you just give me an example?
<[THC]AcidRain> thats all i wanna see really
<Nobgul-BNC> jstoone, hehe Yer most of what you want is all in IDE's
<[THC]AcidRain> i dont know what to search for on google to get my answer
<Nobgul-BNC> thc hold on a second
<Nobgul-BNC> I will pastebin you my whole zone file.
<[THC]AcidRain> k
<Corey> [THC]AcidRain: What do you want to see exactly?  I mean, sequestered.net is set up properly.
<Nobgul-BNC> [THC]AcidRain, can't dump it but basicall
<JessicaRN> can clonezilla resize as well as copy?
<Corey> [THC]AcidRain: dig mx sequestered.net
<[THC]AcidRain> i just want to be sure everything is exactlly right outside of postfix
<Nobgul-BNC> http://paste.ubuntu.com/630177/
<Nobgul-BNC> the ^^
<Nobgul-BNC> that is my mx entry for my server.
<sw0rdfish> after you do apt-get install openvpn........./etc/openvpn should have server.conf
<sw0rdfish> right/
<sw0rdfish> ?
<[THC]AcidRain> and mail.nobgul.com is your box?
<Nobgul-BNC> No.
<[THC]AcidRain> so you didnt change your hostnames to mail.nobgul.com
<Nobgul-BNC> You setup a aname record
<Nobgul-BNC> [THC]AcidRain, ill tell ya what jump over to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Nobgul-BNC> Ill explain it to ya
<JessicaRN> can clonezilla resize as well as copy?  I have a 30gb w2k install that is mostly empty.  I wanna copy it to an external 20gb USB drive.  Can this be done?
<lsv> does anyone knows if it is possible to use a ps3 controller to play games in Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS?
<Corey> JessicaRN: You don't want to do that.
<djr013> lsv: I've done it before. :)
<djr013> lsv: If I remember correctly, it just works, though you might have to set up control assignments in the games.
<JessicaRN> corey, y not?
<lsv> djr013: help me please? (I have to use a usb cable to connect the controller I don't have bluetooth)
<djr013> lsv: Actually I've only ever tried using USB, not sure about wirelessly.
<JessicaRN> the 30gb is mostly empty
<lsv> djr013: oh ok, I'm trying to play Alex 4 with the ps3 controller.
<|COM|Styx> lsv and djr013: that discussion was just going on in ##linux too
<Corey> JessicaRN: Then resize the partition FIRST.  Then clone it.
<djr013> lsv: No idea about that game, but I'm guessing you'll just have to go to the game's settings and enable/configure the controller.
<JessicaRN> corey, clonezilla cant resize?
<lsv> djr013 |COM|Styx: thanks
<JessicaRN> gparted wont let me resize the w2k partition.  I'm running a gparted livecd
<aferla> hello, why appear message bat battery?
<aferla> hello, why appear a message in my ubuntu sesion with bat battery?
<Polah> !repeat | aferla
<ubottu> aferla: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<djr013> JessicaRN: Try running checkdisk in Windows and rebooting safely a couple times.
<w30> Some how I have slow keys for my GDM login screen. Any one kow how to reverse that?
<JessicaRN> djr, ty.  I'm running chkdsk now
<isforinsects> My sound works as of GDM, but once I login, it stops working right after that. And pulseaudio has what looks like a higher than normal memory load in htop. Where should I go next to debug this?
<ZykoticK9> lsv, with the controller plugged in verify that you have a /dev/input/js0 assuming you do, verify that is where your game is also setup to use (some games will try /dev/js0 by default)
<JessicaRN> what does the multiple reboot do that just one wouldn't?  (just curious)
<lsv> ZykoticK9: thanks, I'll try that
<w30> JessicaRN, makes file system check one mount closer to being due.
<JessicaRN> off-topic, but i just found an old red led display TI calculator.  an sr-16.  I'd love to find an old watch with one of those displays.
<isforinsects> What the heck. I seem to no longer be a part of the audio group. This very very likely seems to be my problem.
<hiyo> Hello there, I need help installing Trisquel (couldn't get anyone to help me on thier channel) as I am trying to replace my current Linux partition on a computer that has both Linux and Windows, so what am I supposed to do in the advanced partitioner settings?
<isforinsects> Nope... not being a part of the audio group was not the issue.
<isforinsects> hiyo you will likely need to shrink your windows partition to make unallocated space for a new partition.
<hiyo> isforinsects: I wish to replace my current Linuxpatition with the new one I am about to install
<lsv> ZykoticK9: I do have a /dev/input/js0 file and when I start the game (alex4) in the menu screen the arrow just starts cycling through all the options and the game will not quit.
<isforinsects> I have now fixed my problem. Somehow my output was set to a nonexistant option. Resetting to internal fixed. *shrug*
<isforinsects> hiyo: erase the old linux partition then?
<isforinsects> have everything backed up onto another computer
<hiyo> isforinstects: yes exactly
<isforinsects> srsly everything, tripple checked?
<JessicaRN> sheesh.  now i found 2 old gieger counters...
<djr013> JessicaRN: Sometimes after correcting an error, windows will reboot, detect that it indeed changed something on the filesystem, and ask to reboot to register the change it made.
<ZykoticK9> lsv, sorry i've never even heard of alex4 - but if you have /dev/input/js0 that says the "system" sees the joystick.  If you want you can "cat /dev/input/js0" in a terminal and move stick/press buttons to get text confirmation that it's working.  Good luck.
<hiyo> isforinsects: yes exactly
<JessicaRN> ty djr
<commander1988199> I am trying to install ubuntu on my hp dv6693us laptop. When I try to run it from usb or install it, the screen is not right. It is split up in 3 sections and blurry. almost like an old windows 95 problem. What could be causing this and is there any way to install ubuntu on my laptop?
<lsv> ZykoticK9: no problem. Thanks :)
<djr013> JessicaRN: Plus it emphasizes that you need to reboot safely so the filesystem isn't marked 'dirty' from a hard reboot. ;)
<isforinsects> hiyo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition/DeletePartition afaik
<JessicaRN> djr: tyx2
<hiyo> isforinsects: thank you
<commander1988199> has anybody heard of my ubuntu problem? look up.....
<soreau> commander1988199: Which graphics card does it have?
<Rogan_> Hey all. I've got an odd question if anyone would be kind enough to help. I've got a hfs+ drive from an old mac, which I'm having issues with the files on...
<commander1988199> soreau NVIDIA GeForce Go 7150M
<Rogan_> I've got a bunch of files in some system resources directory which have koren file names. They don't appear in Thunar (with hidden files on) and in ls they come up as ???????? and then their name in koren characters
<Rogan_> I can't delete them with rm, it says no such file or directory
<Rogan_> Any ideas
<MadHaTTer_666> @hahaha
<commander1988199> <soreau> NVIDIA GeForce Go 7150M
<lsv> ZykoticK9: it works :D  weird configuration though :\
<Kindari> hey guys got a question. I updated my netbook to 11.04 and its saying the password to unlock my keyring is no longer my login password. my password is indeed the same, wondering what i should do
<jgpzen> Suicide is the only logical choice
<Uboss> is it possible to have ChanServ in my channel?
<commander1988199> are you still there soreau?
<Kindari> (But typing in the password I use for my login is not working)
<lsv> Kindari: open a terminal and type seahorse
<Rogan_> ... IRC Help channel will tell you all about that Uboss, I can't remember the commands
<Uboss> thanks man
<djr013> Rogan_: Hmm, not sure what might be going wrong at all. Almost all of Linux software tends to support UTF-8. So iunno.
<Rogan_> Or google :D
<jamescarr> whats the simplest and easiest way for me to setup the mailserver?
<jamescarr> I dont want to even think about it!
<Rogan_> djr013: I don't think it's character related, I believe the files aren't actually there at all... Just some sort remaing reference to tehm
<Kindari> lsv: did that. tried changing the password but its not working.
<MadHaTTer_666> @kindari type this in terminal "lmfao i dont remember the syntax for changing thhe root passwd" somebody help me out
<djr013> Rogan_: Does ls -a display them?
<lsv> Kindari: then delete the item and create another one.  (THIS WILL DELETE YOUR PASSWORDS, YOU WILL HAVE TO ENTER THEM AGAIN)
<Kindari> MadHaTTer_666: its not the root password, dont hate.
<MadHaTTer_666> lol
<djr013> Should tell you if it's a high or lower level problem.
<Rogan_> ls -ia gives
<Rogan_> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=123373704387161&set=a.112032168854648.16154.100001435971301&type=1&theater
<Rogan_> oops hahaha wrong paste
<Rogan_> shame...
<FloodBot1> Rogan_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GD_> is there ubuntu room for chinese?
<rodhash> Hello guys, is there any way to define a picture as background in my yakuake? Currently it's transparent with compiz...
<ZykoticK9> !cn | GD_
<ubottu> GD_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<Rogan_> In short, yes it does show them, they even have a number... Is it possible to delete them by that?
<commander1988199> I am trying to install ubuntu on my hp dv6693us laptop. It has an nvidia geforce go 7150m video card. It is currently running windows 7 but trying to install ubuntu. I have the installation on a usb stick. When it gets to the part where it asks me if I want to run or install it, everything looks fine. However when I go to install or run the screen becomes blurry and seperated. It looks like 3 seperate screens and I am unable 
<ZykoticK9> commander1988199, you might want to try using nomodeset and see if that has any impact (it does for "some" nvidia cards)
<rodhash> Hello guys, is there any way to define a picture as background in my yakuake? Currently it's transparent with compiz...
<commander1988199> how would I do that zykotick9
<ZykoticK9> commander1988199, at first screen press a key - then you should see a menu with F6 as an option and can "select" nomodeset
<ZykoticK9> !tab > commander1988199
<ubottu> commander1988199, please see my private message
<GD_>  /join #ubuntu-hk
<ZykoticK9> GD_, no space at the beginning
<commander1988199> ZykoticK9: okay I will try one sec thx
<GD_> hehe
<djr013> Rogan_: Are the files just on a plain local ext* partition, not encrypted or anything?
<Rogan_> djr013: They're on a hfs+ drive sadly... But normal files on there seem to work
<anthony_alan> hey, total newbie here, is there an easy way to mount a networked directory shared with SMB connection so that it appears as a folder?
<velofille> anthony_alan, yep, you can view the network
<velofille> anthony_alan, oops hit enter too soon. View the network, browse for the share, then the shared folders, it will auto mount
<djr013> Rogan_: Oh, no idea about that. Does hfs+ support UTF-8 or similar filenames?
<anthony_alan> velo - ah, right, thanks so much, so obvious!
<Jeffsi> would there be any reason why ubuntu server boots fine on my computer but ubuntu desktop eventually shuts off my computer?
<ZykoticK9> Jeffsi, did you install a proprietary gfx driver on the desktop install?
<Rogan_> Wikipeida says "HFS Plus permits filenames up to 255 UTF-16 characters in length" so I assume it should be fine with that...
<user1> hauuuuuuuuu
<user1> yuuu
<Jeffsi> ZykoticK9:  no i did not, what exactly is that?
<ZykoticK9> Jeffsi, i was just wondering if you install a nvidia/ati driver of some sort.  Well best of luck.
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: could be a difference in the kernel,
<Jeffsi> Talaskina:  would that maybe help
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: shouldnt be that much difference but if there is, and video drivers too. base install of server works fine, and base install of desktop doesnt, right?
<Jeffsi> correct
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: there are some factors that you would need to narrow down first. firstly you install the desktop edition, what exactly do you mean by shuts down. does it shutdown immediately, after a period of time, after you do updates?
<commander1988199> ZykoticK9: when I press tab at the installer boot menu screen, notthing happens
<Jeffsi> Talaskina: the desktop will turn off after a little while of running sometimes while i am answering those install questions sometimes while it boots, it varies every time
<ZykoticK9> commander1988199, try space or enter (at the first GUI looking opportunity)
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: is this just with the latest version?
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: the 11.04?
<commander1988199> okay will try brb
<arooni-mobile> what are peoples thoughts about the WUBI install of ubuntu (t420 with 500GB of hard drive space)
<Jeffsi> Talaskina: im using the LTS version
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: interesting that should be pretty stable
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: is it just the monitor, or the entire computer, shuts down?
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: and both the desktop and server are both the LTS 10.04 version correct?
<ZykoticK9> arooni-mobile, in my opinion WUBI is ideal for "testing" if you like Ubuntu or not, but having GNU/Linux rely on Windows is FAIL (again only MY opinion)
<Jeffsi> Talaskina: computer shuts off, fans spin down, etc
<ubuntu11> hehe
<Jeffsi> Talaskina: yes they are both LTS
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: how does the live desktop work? does it stay on?
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: when running just from the CD
<djr013> Rogan_: Oh, heh, just a guess.
<Rogan_> djr013: Thanks for trying, I'll wrangle this beatie another day haha :)
<Jeffsi> Talaskina:  I have not tried running it from the cd, i atempt to instal it if im able to get that far
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: try from CD, use it for about half an hour and see how it reacts. if everything is stable you can rule out kernal issues,
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: how long have you had the server edition up and running?
<abdoreza> hi all
<commander1988199> ZykoticK9: space or install does not work either...
<rodhash> no idea?
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: you had the server completely installed right?
<ZykoticK9> commander1988199, sorry i can't help then, good luck.
<commander1988199> ZykoticK9: thank you for your help anyways....
<wols> commander1988199: ctrl+alt+f2 ?
<ZykoticK9> commander1988199, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions -- i think it might be outdated however :(
<wols> commander1988199: num lock?
<commander1988199> okay one sec, let me turn the other laptop back on...
<Jeffsi> Talaskina: i have not had it installed and running(the server edition)  but the boot works fine, install looked great, and the memtest worked fine and stayed on for about an hr till i shut it down
<wols> commander1988199: try the alternate installer
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: on the install screen?
<commander1988199> wols: will try... does it matter though that I am installing from a usb stick?
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: ok. you know how to do a md5sum check on the iso you downloaded?
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: for the desktop edition
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: i would also make sure the file is comlete and not messed up
<Jeffsi> i downloaded it via torrent so i would assume it wowuld be fine
<wols> commander1988199: no. it's always the same keyboard driver...
<Yusuke> Hello guys, the default network manager seem like not showing all the available wifi .. is this a bug? any alternative for wifi manager?
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: i had something like that happen before , i knew the disc was bad on a ubuntu desktop edition and i tried it anyway i got through the entire install and afterwards it started acting up
<commander1988199> wols: okay. thanks
<wols> Jeffsi: check the md5sum still
<commander1988199> ZykoticK9: yeah thats my frist screen, then after that its all blurry thanks for the link
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: what wols said :)
<Jeffsi> alright, i am not entirely sure how to do this on a mac though
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: the more i think about it, the more i suspect you may have a bad desktop edition iso image or maybe it burned bad
<ZykoticK9> Yusuke, an alternative NM is called wicd (not sure it would help you though)
<karrot2> I've made it so that my computer auto logs in to a user, but right after it logs in it has to ask for a password to access the keychain to get the wifi connection going... is there any way around having to punch in this password?
<Yusuke> why the network manager not showing all available wifi?
<Talaskina> karrot2: same thing happens to me, i have been too lazy to try and find an answer to why the keychain keeps poping up after login
<ZykoticK9> karrot2, sure, turn autologon off ;)
<commander1988199> wols: where is the alternate installer again?
<ZykoticK9> !alternate | commander1988199
<ubottu> commander1988199: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<karrot2> ZykoticK9: ahhhhh!!! That is my solution to all my linux problems
<Jeffsi> Talaskina:  i am unsure on how to do this on a mac though, i looked around and am not seeing all that much
<karrot2> Talaskina: if you ever find an answer...
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: google md5sum checker for mac and whatever it tells you, then google md5sum ubuntu 10.04 desktop
<commander1988199> ZykoticK9: thank you
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: it also wouldnt hurt to google and read a quick how to article on md5sum comparing and what exactly it is you are doing its pretty simple in the end
<Talaskina> karrot2: i was able to fix it before. if i find a solution and you are still on sure.
<ZykoticK9> karrot2, the "actual" answer is to use Unsafe Password Storage (sorry i've forgotten how to enable/disable that)
<Jeffsi> Talaskina:  i understand how it works and what not just not how to do it
<Talaskina> ok try this
<Talaskina> open up a cmd prompt
<wols> karrot2: google next time. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=920250  "ubuntu keychain password"
<karrot2> ZykoticK9: thank you, at least now I have something to google
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: apple still lets you have cmd prompts right?
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: i have never played with a mac :)
<ZykoticK9> !md5sum | Jeffsi
<ubottu> Jeffsi: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<pappa_bear_> hi all, i'm a macbook5-1 running 11.04 having a few probs with steam
<Talaskina> !md5sum
<pappa_bear_> hello?
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: from the cmd prompt it will look something like this : md5sum ubuntu-desktop-10.04.iso
<ZykoticK9> Jeffsi, on Mac the command might be md5 and not md5sum BTW...
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: and that will give you the string of text from the iso image and just google what the text should be.
<commander1988199> wols: tried ctrl alt f2 however that just took me into the text mode. fromt here the screen still is blurry and the text is in the centre of the screen
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: yea, never played with mac :)
<Jeffsi> i think its doing its thing
<jamescarr> seriously... could someone point me to a dead simple, fool proof postfix smtp server setup?
<jamescarr> this is making me cry
<MadHaTTer_666> laterz
<jamescarr> I want to just develop
<karrot2> I've made it so that my computer auto logs in to a user, but right after it logs in it has to ask for a password to access the keychain to get the wifi connection going... is there any way around having to punch in this password?
<Jeffsi> Talaskina:  here is the outputMD5 (/Users/Jeff/Desktop/ubuntu-10.04.2-desktop-i386.iso) = 477350cbea8936c63d587cf2be69181b
<ZykoticK9> jamescarr, i don't think a "simple" mail server setup exists.  Good luck.
<karrot2> wols: That look was good, but it assumes you punch in your password for login, which I'm not doing
<pappa_bear_> <karrot2> could it be in your keychain settings?
<jamescarr> ZykoticK9, I want to just say 'sudo apt-get install simple-single-user-mailserver' and be done
<jamescarr> shit
<jamescarr> (sorry for the foul language
<karrot2> pappa_bear_: damn good idea, I"m going to check that
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: well the md5sum looks good
<Talaskina> Jeffsi:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Jeffsi> Talaskina:  lol my cd drive is broken, i just put in the cd ive been trying to install with and it is saying its a blank
<Talaskina> hm
<Talaskina> CD could be bad
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: yea, so maybe bad CD, but we maybe onto something
<pappa_bear_> anyone know anything about Wine or Steam in particular?
<Talaskina> pappa_bear_: like running steam on wine on linux?
<ZykoticK9> !wine | pappa_bear_
<ubottu> pappa_bear_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Talaskina> pappa_bear_: steam as in the game service?
<pappa_bear_> yep
<Jeffsi> i know, i have a laptop here without a HDD, what if i put in the cd and asked it to check disk for defecs?
<Talaskina> pappa_bear_: i can imagine that would be flaky as all heck
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: that may work
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: it couldnt hurt.
<wols> Talaskina: steam works fine, so people say
<pappa_bear_> yes, the game service, i've got it running and installed but can't seem to configure the video to play anything
<Talaskina> wols: thats suprising, i cant imagine something as complicated as steam actually working. but steam i guess wouldnt be the problem its running the games
<pappa_bear_> i'm on a macbook 5-1 running 11.04
<ZykoticK9> pappa_bear_, "Join #winehq for application help" from factoid above
<Talaskina> pappa_bear_: yea thats your best bet
<pappa_bear_> <Talaskina>exactly
<pappa_bear_> <ZykoticK9> thanks, later :)
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: yea so check your CD, in that HDless laptop and see what it returns, your ISO is good but maybe it was a bad burn
<Talaskina> next, lol
<Jeffsi> Talaskina: yea, i need to stop trusting this dvd drive until i get it fixed
<austinium_> Hi, iam trying to get a script to run after the machine starts by making an @reboot entry on crontab, the script deploys a web application on tomcat. i am using 10.04 and the script is not being run after reboots, what am i missing?
<wols> Talaskina: appdb.winehq.org
<faryshta> Anyone can help me installing a sony handicam as a webcam?
<wols> austinium_: why do you use cron for this?
<Talaskina> did the CD turn out bad?
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: cd bad?
<austinium_> it takes almost a minute for the war(web application archive) file to deploy, to so thought that adding it to cron so that it run after startup would prevent it from slowing down the startup process
<Jeffsi> Talaskina: so i have this all loaded up and tos telling me to either try or install ubuntu, i see no check option
<faryshta> Anyone can help me with webcam issues?
<austinium_> the other option would be to add it to /etc/rc.local?
<wols> Jeffsi: try md5sum /dev/sr0  ?
<Talaskina> wols: that would give him a diff sum
<wols> austinium_: or even its own upstart script
<Jeffsi> from where, thers no cmd promp
<dzup> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<wols> Jeffsi: ctrl+alt+f2
<austinium_> wols: wouldn't it slow down startup?
<Talaskina> wols: its the same data, but structure is diff from iso to CD, you will get a diff md5sum doing it that way
<Talaskina> wols: at least i am pretty sure, i remember reading an article about this same thing a while back
<wols> austinium_: so does a cron script. you have to start it somehow, that always takes time
<wols> Talaskina: so how does the live cd do it?
<wols> Jeffsi: go to "try" then and check there
<Talaskina> wols: it most likely carries a diff md5sum than what you would see on the site
<austinium_> wols:ok,i was under the impression that adding it to cron would let ubuntu boot first and then deploy it, guess i was wrong?
<Talaskina> wols: the site is for the ISO md5sum, if you run a md5sum on a disc you will see differences, but you can always try it
<wols> austinium_: as I said: when cron starts it it still needs to start... and mangling startup procedure isn't really a gain
<josePhoenix> Hi #ubuntu
<faryshta> Anyone can help me with webcam issues?
<Talaskina> wols: and if I am wrong :) its a good learning experience
<Jeffsi> this is taking a while
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: CD is alot slower than HD
<austinium_> wols: /etc/rc.local should be fine then?
<austinium_> or, maybe theres a way to schedule the script to run after the system boots up?
<gulzar> my xchat hangs at 'now logging in'. How to solve it. ( Now using Pidgin). :)
<Jeffsi> Talaskina: i dont like cd, i have so many coasters because of them :(
<Talaskina> me either
<Talaskina> just get bigger hard drives :)
<wols> austinium_: yes works. best is its own upstart task as I said
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: too bad no one has perfected a seamless, diskless network install over the internet.
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: thats easy
<Jeffsi> i only use them for things like installs, lol i have a teribye in this small laptop :P
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: not bad i have 250 in this one, but i have 2 desktops
<austinium_> wols: thanks :) one last question, hows creating an upstart task different from adding it to /etc/rc.local???
<Jeffsi> i think my desktop has 1.5ish but thats mostly used for backups
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: if you are feeling so inclined get multiple 1.5s and build an array out of them
<wols> austinium_: it's a separate task to start on bootup like others. upstart can better parallelize it
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: pretty good learning experience to get a 10.04 server up and working with a raid, for a file server, <-did it, and i tinker with it sometime
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: sometimes even
<gulzar> bazhang: r u there?
<Jeffsi> the output of the md5 was 477350cbea8936c63d587cf2be69181b /dev/sr0
<kerebrus> If you press ctr alt f1 to drop out of X and into shell whats the command to get back?
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: well then i stand corrected
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: hm, so the disk is good
<gulzar> my xchat hangs at 'now logging in'. How to solve it. ( Now using Pidgin). How to solve it? I tried deleting .xchat2 folder from Home. but no effect..............
<wars> cool
<dinkdink_> kerebrus: usually alt+f7 or f8
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: you sure about the CD rom drive you are using to, well that wouldnt matter the server is fine
<JCDG> hello, how  can i do if I want to write in the terminal "remove kde", but in reality is a long long long command line?.
<Jeffsi> Talaskina: id love to do that but i cant afford it at this time, lol im using a pice of cardboard for this case because i couldnt find the actual case side and cant buy a new cheap one
<dinkdink_> kerebrus: depends
<kerebrus> dinkdink hm let me try that real quick, might have to come back lol.
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: wow
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: interesting, trying to think of something else that would possibly be your cause.
<kerebrus> dinkdink alt f8 worked
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: sorry i just cant think of anything beyond this point, you have good discs, the drive appears to be working fine for now,
<Jeffsi> maybe the PSU not giving enough power but im not sure if theres a diference in power consumption with the 2 versions
<dinkdink_> kerebrus: on mine it's f7..
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: no there shouldnt be,
<kerebrus> dinkdink mine just set there with f7
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: and you cant swap out cd drives at this time. so
<faryshta> Anyone can help me with webcam issues?
<Jeffsi> wait what was that
<Jeffsi> i have like 3 or 4 cd drives but im using this 1 because im sure its working great
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: swapping CD drives?
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: it couldnt hurt if you wanted.
<Jeffsi> i could try a diferent 1 though
<dinkdink_> kerebrus: if you take x down, e.g. sudo service gdm stop and then start it back up, e.g. sudo service gdm start it tends to relocate but there is no harm in going through all the f keys to find it
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: personally i dont think its the issue, BUT with that being said we have elimited all the other more probable causes
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: that we know of
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: one thing i have learned is never dismiss the improbable after you have gone through everything else.
<kerebrus> dinkdink yea I killed X then startx, but what looking for a way to not close all my apps and windows, thanks for the info.
<Jeffsi> alright, its hooked up, lets try this
<ZykoticK9> kerebrus, keeping apps going between logouts is tricky (i don't know of a way to do it with GUI apps) for CLI stuff there is "screen"
<Jeffsi> Talaskina: i have ubuntu loadig screen so far
<Jeffsi> shut off
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: same issue?
<Jeffsi> Talaskina: yup
<JCDG> can I make some kind of alias using "remove xxxxx" and in reality is a long list of packages?
<wols> ZykoticK9: Xnest or some vnc trickery might do it. but all are hacks, and when you need 3D it cannot work afaik
<syrinx_> JCDG: a script?
<JCDG> syrinx_: yeah I think so
<syrinx_> JCDG: just write a bash script and run it :D
<JCDG> syrinx_: but how do I make it permanet?
<syrinx_> JCDG: I don't understand what you mean by that?
<Jeffsi> Talaskina:  what makes me think this may possibly be hardware or compatibility issue is the fact that this cd works fine so far in this laptop
<JCDG> syrinx_: uhm, I mean, instead of doing a ./xxxx I will just write "remove XXX" and the script runs.
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: maybe,
<wols> JCDG: then you need to write a script named "remove"
<syrinx_> ^
<syrinx_> thats really not worth the trouble/security issue
<ZykoticK9> JCDG, why would you need to run removals more then once (on the same machine)?  If you create a ~/bin directory and place your script in there - it "should" be in your path.
<Jeffsi> Talaskina: any ideas?
<gulzar> my xchat hangs at 'now logging in'. How to solve it. ( Now using Pidgin). How to solve it? I tried deleting .xchat2 folder from Home. but no effect..............
<nessus> is there a way to run 11.04 with the user interface that was standard with 10.04?
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: have any extra CDs?
<rww> !classic | nessus
<ubottu> nessus: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: oh,
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: try this-
<nessus> thank you rww
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: try just for the sake of it, linuxmint i forget which version is the equivelent to 10.04
<Jeffsi> linuxmint?
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: yea its the same thing as ubuntu but they tweak it a bit, try it out, its close enough to test and see tho
<Jeffsi> ive never herd of it
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: its an off shoot of ubuntu
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: i run it, its pretty good.
<faryshta> I am trying to install a webcam but cheese can't recognize it. lsusb command trows "Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0595:4343 Zoran Microelectronics, Ltd Digital Camera EX-20 DSC"
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: all the same software just a few extras, try it and see if the desktop will install properly.
<JCDG> syrinx_: wols I want to install all the desktops eviroments of ubuntu, that's the easy part but removing them is the hard part. It's just a "apt-install kubuntu-desktop" but to remove that is a pain.
<Jeffsi> Talaskina:  i think i may be out of cds
<Jeffsi> this board does support usb i think but im not sure how to do that
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: hm
<Talaskina> Jeffsi: not sure about that one.
<syrinx_> JCDG: thats a bad way of going about it
<syrinx_> you'd be better off using a VM or liveusbs/cds
<gulzar> syrinx_: that's right........ i removed Gnome+Unity and installed XFCE but everything went out of control and I end up installing Xubuntu instead. :)
<JCDG> syrinx_: gulzar: in fact I'm removing kde in favor of xfce.
<syrinx_> gulzar: exactly, you end up with a broken system
<rww> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<JCDG> syrinx_: why does this happen if kde an gnome should not have common desktop  packages?
<rww> note: I have not ever actually done that (I use a different, convoluted method), so ymmv.
<dinkdink_> cool man cool, ps -C Xorg shows which tty X is on
<soooga> ls
<Talaskina> take care going.
<Jeffsi> Talaskina:  what does it usually mean if a computer shuts off regardless of the os?
<syrinx_> JCDG: conflicting packages?
<gulzar> JCDG: nice..... then gud will be installing XFCE and not doing this conversion......its not that good till. THEY need to make a easy method . :(
<syrinx_> Jeffsi: overheating
<syrinx_> broken fan, etc
<Jeffsi> syrinx_: i dont think overheating is the issure bease the bios tells me it is running at 32-36C always
<JCDG> syrinx_: yeah, conflicting, shared, whatever the name is. I mean, the conflict shuld not exist.
<gulzar> JCDG: Try pureXFCE but do have a backup of important data and your /home........
<t-flo> Evening all... I'm attempting to make my own MIDI device. I'm using a microcontroller with an FTDI chip to make a virtual serial port (/dev/ttyUSB0). I can, using a serial terminal, get MIDI data from the microcontroller at whatever baud I set. However, I can't get any program to recognize a MIDI device. NOTEMIDI doesn't compile (I'm on 10.04) and spikenzielabs' serial-MIDI driver doesn't see any serial ports. Any advice?
<JCDG> Jeffsi: I had that problem with a HP machine, and it was overheating, I had to use a paper sheet as a "abanico" to cool it.
<JCDG> gulzar: pure xfce meaning "install xfce"?
<gulzar> JCDG: yes ! but they have instructions to remove KDE and Gnome. I followed them and got a nice broken system ..... No prob try it but FIRST make a BACKUP . :)
<Jeffsi> JCDG: lol well the heatsync has a fan on it so i dont think ill need to do that
<syrinx_> wat.
<syrinx_> Jeffsi: could also be bad memory
<syrinx_> bad hard drive maybe
<JCDG> gulzar: I tried the one on psycocats and worked partially because the there was an issue with some dependat packages of open-jdk, but I could sove that. No I just have Unity and Uity-2d
<wols> Jeffsi: in BIOS, it's idle. when it boots it runs stuff, even when it's mostly I/O bound
<JCDG> gulzar: I want to keep unity, unity-2d and gnome, and install xfce, and the lxde...
<syrinx_> JCDG: the point of that is?
<gulzar> JCDG: yup! issues are there....... I think we have to wait a little bit for stability in CONVERSION...... and thanks to make me remember about installing jdk 8-)
<Jeffsi> wols: alright, what would you think it is then?
<gulzar> JCDG: then its not a problem........ If you want to keep all DE then simply install them from Software Manager. I did this with Gnome+KDE+e17
<DigitalSkin> was wondering in I have a .sh that i run in the term to disable my touchpad  what would I use to make it run at boot  I made it like this i wrote this    xinput set-prop 11 "Device Enabled" 0    and named it disabletouchpad.sh  now i opened startup and put the xinput set-prop 11 "Device Enabled" 0 in the cmd to be run and nothing , I also pointed it to the .sh itself and nothing and by nothing i mean it didnt worl .so what am i doing wrong
<MagePsycho> hi guys
<MagePsycho> i am getting following error while committing svn
<MagePsycho> svn: 'var/cache' is not a working copy
<faryshta> Is there a list of supported webcams for ubuntu?
<JCDG> syrinx_: I just want to try them all and see which one fits better with my notebook. gulzar: you're welcome!
<gulzar> IS THERE ANY GIRL HERE? I have only seen boys ............. (don't take it in wrong way)........ Just want to know if any girl is .....
<rww> gulzar: The gender of channel participants is offtopic for this channel. I recommend not asking.
<syrinx_> gulzar: don't do that
<gulzar> JCDG: open software mamager and search for KDE, XFCE4, e17. Can also try adding ppa for unity2D
<harisund> Does anyone know in which file ~/bin gets added to my path? I haven't added it manually in either of .bashrc or .bash_profile or anything !!!!
<wols> Jeffsi: it still sounds like hardware. I'd run a memtest86 and check the exhaust fan for it getting too hot. if windows is still installed, run prime95 there
<faryshta> Is there a list of supported webcams for ubuntu?
<gulzar> rww: Ok. But I asked to know if there is any girl using Linux and is on Xchat. I am not interested in username or chat. Just want to know if  there is any?
<Jeffsi> wols: hmmm, it just shut off with the server disk going
<wols> !webcam > faryshta
<ubottu> faryshta, please see my private message
<syrinx_> gulzar: yes, there is
<wols> Jeffsi: define "shut off"
<rww> gulzar: You are not taking my hint. That is not a particularly good idea.
<gulzar> syrinx_: Ok....... nice ;-)
<gulzar> rww: I understand that. O:-)
<Jeffsi> wols: the computer turns off as if i held the power button, fans spin down, HDDs spin down, etc
<wols> Jeffsi: acpi or hardware issue (like overheating)
<gulzar> Jeffsi: that's what happens of you long press POWERBUTTON........
<ectospasm> I have two problems with my bluetooth keyboard (MS Bluetooth 6000).  It will work fine, and then it locks on a key (lllllllllllliiiiiiiiiiiike tttttttthis!!!!!!!!!!!), and it becomes unusable.  The other problem is it will stop responding (usually after a period of brief inactivity).  Turning off the keyboard and turning it back on resolves both problems temporarily
<wols> Jeffsi: what machine is it?
<rypervenche> gulzar: There are women who use GNU/Linux, yes.
<Jeffsi> im not sure, do u want mobo model?
<wols> yes. does it always shut off at the same time?
<Jeffsi> wols: i think this was made by gigabyte but it has parts frm other computers that i threw in
<wols> lshw tells you
<wols> or under windows, cpu-z for example
<gulzar> rypervenche: thanks..........actually around One year back I spoke to one of them, but never again to any other..... its always boys. Just checking about the usage %. No other intension
<bazhang> gulzar, thats enough.
<Jeffsi> wols: what was that
<gulzar> bazhang: about what?
<syrinx_> bazhang: o/
<Jeffsi> wols: no its at diferent times and the mobo is a ga-81pe1000-g
<wols> Jeffsi: tried the alternate installer?
<wols> tried other (live) CDs?
<Jeffsi> wols: no, i ran out of cd's and am unsure how to do usb booting
<wols> set first boot devic to usb-hdd and boot from usb. done :)
<gulzar> my xchat hangs at 'now logging in'. How to solve it. ( Now using Pidgin). How to solve it? I tried deleting .xchat2 folder from Home. but no effect.............. Any hint?
<bazhang> gulzar, try #xchat
<codygarver> anyone got a secret for making iphone syncing work in natty and beyond?
<gulzar> bazhang: I mean the software shows - Connected. Now logging in... and that's it . no more messages and no connection
<loki2U> greets
<rww> gulzar: yes, go ask #xchat. #freenode might know too.
<loki2U> How do I update java in kubuntu so I can watch streaming media in you tube and the like?
<gulzar> rww: Oh right.............. they always. Thanks.
<loki2U> wrong chan I assume. kk thanks anyway.
<korben> goodmorning to all of u (here it's 8:11am)
<Name141> Does the 64bit version of Ubuntu use more RAM than the 32bit?
<wildgoose> I hope so
<korben> don't think so
<Name141> wildgoose: I meant just doing nothing, like Windows 7
<korben> Name141 do u use 32bit version?
<Name141> korben: Yes.
<korben> well
<korben> once i log in
<korben> and all the fancy stuff come up :P
<korben> like cairo dock..
<korben> etc
<korben> it occupies like 600/2000
<ZykoticK9> Name141, all 64bit systems will both use and support more RAM then 32bit - nature of the beast i'm afraid
<korben> i have 2Gb of ram
<Name141> ZykoticK9: So I should stick to 32bit till I get over 2GBs of RAM no matter what OS it seems.
<ZykoticK9> Name141, probably until you have 4GB really
<korben> Name141 if u don't like the fancy stuff
<korben> u can use it with 1024 as well.
<ZykoticK9> Name141, 64bit is faster for SOME things however
<Name141> ZykoticK9: I figure this E2160 wont make much differences on either/or 32/64
<korben> what cpu do u have?
<wildgoose> I am trying to setup NoMachine but I'm getting "Authentication failed for user", my pastebin for the server side connections looks like http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/630234/
<ZykoticK9> Name141, i am running 64bit on my EEE with only 1GB RAM (don't see much advantage however)
<Name141> korben: I said E2160.
<Name141> ZykoticK9: Although the Athlon 2 X4 system flies with 64 bit (32 bit does too.) I figure I'll just use 32bit.
<Name141> (Er on this one)
<saidian> Can't mount samba shares on ubuntu server. anyone help?
<iamanalog> So i have a quick question, i have a cr48 running 11.04 that cant seem to handle any bitrate for internet streams.  Everything is updated as far as i can see and Im guessing more information would be needed but has any one seen any issuse like this solved? If i had to guess i dont have something installed right? As a test i had a hp notebook and an android phone stream the same stream with perfect quality and no buffering.
<mobius420> greetings ubuntu channel.  Does anyone know if there is a way to obtain a graphical output from a fingerprint scanner in linux? For instance using twain + gimp?
<saidian> Can anyone help with mounting network shares via command line?
<mobius420> saidian,  this might help some*    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<mobius420> I am wanting to get graphic output from my fingerprint scanner :)   for completely playful reasons
<binni> Is it easy to install and/or run GNOME Classic (Gnome 2.x) in Ubuntu 11.04 (as in not Unity or GNOME 3)?
<saidian> mobius420, thanks. been there though and can't get the mount's to work (either temp or in fstab)
<rww> !classic | binni
<ubottu> binni: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<binni> rww: okay great, thanks!
<stevr1it> hello, i need your help libreoffice crash every 5 minutes, with ubuntu 11.04 64 bit ati saphie 1 gb video card, I have already reinstalled it and deleted the folder in home but no improvement, do you know any solution?
<mobius420> saidian,  this might sound asinine but I have to update quite often after installing the latest samba share software in ubuntu
<stevr1it> I ma using ubuntu classic without effect
<mobius420> saidian,  if you heve not updated after installing samba try that and it *might work
<mobius420> saidian,  everything will *appear to be working, only it *wont work until I update
<saidian> mobius420, I have run "apt-get update" several times.
<mobius420> saidian,  kk  just makin sure :)
<saidian> mobius420, np
<mobius420> saidian,  does the share work via nautilus?
<saidian> mobius420, don't know "nautilus"
<mobius420> saidian,  from terminal try   <sudo nautilus>
<mobius420> saidian,  this launches the graphical file browser
<saidian> mobius420, "command not found", I'm running Server 11.04
<mobius420> saidian,  you may or  may not require sudo as you may  or may not want to be in root
<mobius420> saidian,  kk
<yp_620> hi,guys,i read a comment which said the ubuntu design team is using adobe suite to design ubuntu, does that mean ubuntu is designed under Windows/Mac
<rww> !ot | yp_620
<ubottu> yp_620: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ghsh> is it a mistake that 11.04 can't add other partitions not listed in the box (custom) partitions during install: I did it any way after but what a pain
<yp_620> no offense, i like ubuntu
<saidian> mobius420, can access share's from wife's Win7 and MacBookPro.
<saidian> mobius420, the error I'm getting is "mount error(22): Invalid argument"
<mobius420> saidian,  you are running natty?
<saidian> mobius420, yes
<mobius420> saidian,  kk
<Jake123> whats the off topic channel?
<rww> #ubuntu-offtopic
<agrundner> Any web devs who have a preference for using ubuntu on their main machine? Join me over at #ubuntu-offtopic for a discussion.
<rww> agrundner: don't do that, please. If it's offtopic for here, then asking people to join you elsewhere to discuss it is also offtopic for here ;P
<mobius420> saidian,  is this a new-ish install?
<agrundner> rww: I never know what's offtopic -- even when it's Ubuntu related. Thought I'd try something new.
<rww> agrundner: If it's an Ubuntu technical support question or an answer to same, it's ontopic for here.
<saidian> mobius420, been running since 11.04 came out. Share's just quit about 2 weeks ago.
<mobius420> saidian,  kk
<RevSpecies116> agrundner: minor offtopic stuff happens in here - but it is rare, and is dependant on what shadow OP's are in here
<agrundner> RevSpecies116: I vote for making #ubuntu-offtopic > #ubuntu AND #ubuntu > #ubuntu-support
<saidian> mobius420, fstab= //192.168.1.130/Drobo/Software /mnt/software cifs credentials=/root/.credentials
<RevSpecies116> I actually think this IRC channel should be more integrated into Ubuntu as a whole - great support here, and live too...
<RevSpecies116> Just checked - at least 6 complicated clicks [reading guff, scrolling down, knowing what you are doing] are needed to get here from the (?) Help button on 10.04LTS. Who would I raise that with rww to make it easier to get here for all concerned?
<rww> RevSpecies116: Ubuntu Brainstorm, Launchpad bug against whichever package you're talking about, or participate in the next UDS
<RevSpecies116> rww, thanks - will check that. If UDS is coming to Australasia soon, I will see about attending.
<Afteraffekt> How do i change between pulse audio and alsa?
<saidian> mobius420, ok...just did "smbclient -L //192.168.1.130 -U {username}" and it list's all the shares from that MAC.
<wols> saidian: what error do you get with your fstab entry?
<NuxRo> Hi, which is going to be the next LTS version?
<wols> mun_: 12.04 the way it looks like. last were 8.04 and 10.04
<saidian> <wols>, "mount error:(22): Invalid argument"
<wols> saidian: if you remove the credentials thing?
<NuxRo> thanks
<saidian> <wols>, asked for a password then same error
<wols> saidian: and you also are missing the 0 0 fields at the end
<saidian> <wols>, yes
<wols> see http://webscript.princeton.edu/~pug/faqwiki/index.php?title=Using_SAMBA/CIFS_to_access_Windows_Shares#Command_Line_.28Terminal.29
<Afteraffekt> I fixed my pulse audio, but alsa is still not wanting to switch to headphones when they are inserted
<Afteraffekt> And mic isnt working
<saidian> <wols>, same error
<Gump> hey #ubuntu, i changed a setting in my BIOS and now the computer won't boot and i cant access the BIOS settings anymore
<Gump> wtf. i thought it was impossible to corrupt the BIOS from within BIOS settings. what now? am i gonna have to flash my BIOS or something crazy like that?
<mobius420> Gump,  you could reset it with a jumper removal
<pehden> hello
<ActionParsnip> Hi pehden
<wols> Gump: you have a jumper on your motherboard you can use to reset the BIOS
<wols> Gump: laptops are different. often it helps there to remove battery and power cord then press power button for a long time
<ActionParsnip> Or take power and bios battery out and leave it half an hour
<pehden> I think i have the weirdest issue that i have never seen before. Well any one from any ip address not local to my LAN can access my web site hosted localy
<ActionParsnip> Pehden: have you added any firewall rules?
<pehden> nope
<pehden> even changed the lan ip addresses to see if that was the case
<Gump> wols, yeah it's a laptop. removing the CMOS battery did it. thanks
<Afteraffekt> Gump, glad that worked
<Afteraffekt> Was about to recommend the same thing lol
<Gump> heh. ty
<ActionParsnip> Pehden: can you connect to the socket with telnet?
<pehden> i can ping the local ip and connect to the local ip and see the default site not set up page i have on the server but if i type in the domain name it fails with a time out on any pc in my LAN
<pehden> even tried useing a custom dns as in google and even opendns same thing
<wols> pehden: normal. consumer routers DNS and DNS sucks. put it in your /etc/hosts file. all you can do
<wols> DNS and NAT  that is. btw: buy a linux based router and it will work :)
<pehden> its an Arris Dosis 3
<pehden> its new
<pehden> as i have been told
<ActionParsnip> Wols: not great if the pc is mobile and you try access the name outside of the home lan, but yeah most home grade routers suck
<pehden> 50 mbps
<pehden> thats the thing i can access the sites from some one elses wifi just not my own
<wols> it's still crap with some proprietary crappy OS
<pehden> how messed up is that lol
<wols> yes. cause the NAT on it doesn't work right
<Afteraffekt> ActionParsnip, i have a linksys wireless N with DD-WRT, love it
<pehden> linksys i thought was linux based
<Afteraffekt> it is xD
<pehden> ahh'
<wols> pehden: only some. and they suck compared to the others available usually
<pehden> i tried to mod my old wrt54g
<Afteraffekt> pehden, ive modded over 50 of those now
<ActionParsnip> Afteraffekt: me to but stock firmware. Try playing with huge backbone cisco routers. Good fun
<pehden> its in a closet now though lol
<Afteraffekt> ActionParsnip, I will NOT mess wit another Cisco Rack Router
<pehden> this router has anoption that says
<Afteraffekt> 8 hours in control panel to find 1 line messed up = never again
<ActionParsnip> Afteraffekt: hehe
<Afteraffekt> I wish i could fix this!
<ActionParsnip> Afteraffekt: its like a single character error in C++
<Afteraffekt> ActionParsnip, I felt i was doing C++ 4 hours in lol
<Kartagis> hi
<Kartagis> why do I get No username specified when I have the line //campus01/mtozses    /mnt/t        cifs    credentials=/root/.mtozses    0    0 in /etc/fstab?
<Afteraffekt> is that in your fstab?
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: is the credentials file owned by root:root and chmodded 600
<Kartagis> accolade: it's 644
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: *
<Kartagis> is that why?
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: also check syntax of the file, don't add spaces in it
<Afteraffekt> ActionParsnip, i see whats wrong
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: username=user
<Kartagis> password=pass
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: 644 is fine. 600 is just safer as random users cannot read the file
<Afteraffekt> Kartagis, is the username in the credentials file?
<Kartagis> Afteraffekt: yes
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: looks fine. Not sure. Ill sniff around
<Afteraffekt> Kartagis, whats your syntax for that .mo file
<Kartagis> Afteraffekt: .mo??
<Afteraffekt> /root/.mtozses
<Afteraffekt> sorr
<Kartagis> username=user
<Kartagis> password=pass
<Kartagis> Afteraffekt: ^^
<Afteraffekt> and its set to 644?
<Kartagis> Afteraffekt: yes
<Afteraffekt> did you made the file as root? or standard user?
<Afteraffekt> if you made it as root, fstab wont see it cause it uses system:system i believe
<Kartagis> Afteraffekt: I used sudo vim /root/.mtozses
<Afteraffekt> that might be why
<Afteraffekt> can you try to remake it not as root?
<Kartagis> Afteraffekt: chown?
<JCDG> I work at Cisco :S
<syrinx_> no you don't
<JCDG> Yeah ;)
<Kartagis> Afteraffekt: I wrote it as normal user, same
<Afteraffekt> Kartagis, no clue then
<JCDG> syrinx_: That should be offtopic...
<syrinx_>  yes it should
<JCDG> Sorry!
<syrinx_> JCDG: pretty late, its all good
<realgod> how to connect .dbf with gambas
<realgod> how to connect .dbf with gambas
<ScanMan> 1st time call/1st time listener here.
<syrinx_> ScanMan: ahoy
<realgod> how to connect .dbf with gambas
<mekwall> hey guys! if I get "├──" instead of a tree char |- in my terminal, what might be wrong? :)
<ScanMan> Ahoyhoy Syrinx
<Afteraffekt> realgod, repeating doesnt help
<realgod> yep i know
<syrinx_> Afteraffekt: +1
<realgod> thx
<syrinx_> first off, whats gambas?
<andantino> gambas is like the linux equivalent of visual basic i think
<syrinx_> oh
<realgod> yes it si
<syrinx_> so opening a dpf file with it is #ubuntu's problem
<syrinx_> doubt it
<andantino> i just downloaded it like a half hour ago
<andantino> but i havent tried it out yet
<ScanMan> Silly question... What package would I need to install to play DVD's??  Using Karmic Koala.
<wsagent> need help tittle bar is getting missing in all windows then i have to replace metacity and logout always
<andantino> VLC?
<mknix> mplayer, totem, vlc etc
<Kartagis> argh
<andantino> wsagent are you trying to use compiz?
<Afteraffekt> ScanMan, mplayer, totem, vlc
<Afteraffekt> one of those as mknix said
<korben> wsagent question. why do u switch window managers?
<korben> :P
<officer> is anyone here
<officer> ?
<korben> probably often?
<syrinx_> nope.
<bullgard4> What does a small patent key symbol next to a »Partition« entry /dev/sda2 or /dev/sda7 in GParted mean?
<Flechmen> Hey, how come in ubuntu server 11.04, it says samba isn't installed right after I installed Samba 3.5.8 and it wants me to install Samba 4?
<arooni-mobile> what version of ubuntu should i run for my t420 laptpo?
<bullgard4> arooni-mobile: Ubuntu 10.04.
<wsagent> andantino: korben: i am using mac theme and compiz also
<arooni-mobile> bullgard4, why not the 11.04 guy?
<korben> wsagent then why do u replace metacity?
<wsagent> for getting my tittle bar back
<andantino> when you use compiz certain themes will now work
<korben> oh
<andantino> not
<bullgard4> arooni-mobile: It is not as stable. You will have more trouble setting it up.
<andantino> your close buttons disappear right
<lapion> bullgard4, what program are you using to look at the partition ?
<andantino> and maximize, etc
<bullgard4> lapion: GParted.
<korben> wsagent i have the same issue at logon but only once every 100 startups
<wsagent> no it shows different but then i logout and reloging then will get ok
<korben> the compiz fails to load
<lapion> bullgard4, could you please explain patent key symbol ..
<korben> do u have the latest of compiz?
<wsagent> korben oho is there any permanant solution for it ?
<wsagent> yes i have the latest compiz
<korben> well i have noticed wsagent that it happens in SOME themes ..
<andantino> i prefer the old fashioned window switcher
<korben> u can always have the compiz icon on the notification area always visible
<korben> and reload the compiz from there
<bullgard4> lapion: Yes. A »patent key symbol« looks like a modern small key made from steel which  you use to open a house door.
<korben> but i tell u .. nowadays it happens to me only once in 100 startups so it doesn't bother me
<korben> i don't know any other solution
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: It means that the partition in question cannot be modified because its filesystem is in use, i.e. mounted.
<syrinx_> bullgard4: that means the partition is encrypted
<syrinx_> or, what Jordan_U said
<wsagent> korben thanks for that tip any way i will keep compiz icon always appear
<korben> wsagent so that u don't have to relogin or open xterm etc
<korben> to reload compiz
<martianixor> hi
<syrinx_> hihihi
<andantino> if you want to modify the partition you would probably use a live cd, or do it from another OS if you run one
<martianixor> so what pdf viewer to use?
<wsagent> korben yeah i got it thanks
<korben> actually now that u mentioned it wsagent it has not happened to me the last 3 months :P
<lapion> bullgard4, I have googled for patent key symbol images however nothing appears to be clear with regards to what it looks like
<hermanlf> Any ideas. I just upgraded my motherboards firmware and some linux/ubuntu CDs won't boot anymore. Windows 7 and Scientific Linux 6 cds boot just fine.
<hateball> martianixor: depends on your needs and so on. is the current one causing you problems?
<andantino> i always thought that symbol was like a lock not a key
<syrinx_> andantino: it IS a lock
<martianixor> hateball: unfortunately ... ALL OF THEM
<syrinx_> martianixor: openoffice pdf?
<hateball> martianixor: Personally I run KDE, and use Okular... and I dont have any issues that I know of
<wsagent> korben ok let me try to count it now onwards
<andantino> i dont even use gparted anymore so i cant remember
<martianixor> hateball: lucky you
<hateball> martianixor: what seems to be the problem then?
<martianixor> hateball: my guess is that it's some library ...
<martianixor> hateball: segmentation fault
<korben> wsagent change some themes and observe
<bullgard4> lapion: Here is a picture of a patent key: http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://img2.photographersdirect.com/img/19309/wm/pd2030243.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.photographersdirect.com/buyers/stockphoto.asp%3Fimageid%3D2030243&usg=__1tg8hgmz08YHCwkbjXW__DlC1cE=&h=335&w=500&sz=25&hl=de&start=31&zoom=1&tbnid=zlmAEI96tHd0RM:&tbnh=133&tbnw=194&ei=QkAATtihOsXAswbmquSSDQ&prev=/search%3Fq%3D%2522pat
<bullgard4> ent%2Bkey%2522%26hl%3Dde%26sa%3DG%26as_st%3Dy%26biw%3D1050%26bih%3D616%26tbm%3Disch&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=602&vpy=329&dur=6950&hovh=184&hovw=274&tx=125&ty=120&page=3&ndsp=17&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:31&biw=1050&bih=616
<FloodBot1> bullgard4: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wsagent> korban will try that too
<syrinx_> bullgard4: whoa
<andantino> ive never seen that before
<Neil> hi
<hateball> martianixor: oh, no pdf viewer will start at all?
<andantino> heya neil
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: Thank yiu for explaining.
<martianixor> hateball: Not really :-S
<Neil> i'm new here
<syrinx_> Neil: iH
<Neil> hi adantino
<Neil> sup syrinx
<martianixor> hateball: well if I didn't feed it a file may be
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: You're welcome.
<martianixor> hateball: let me check
<wsagent> korben do you know any proxy software to unblock government blocked sites
<Neil> you can try CyberGhostVpen Wsagent
<Neil> VPn*
<wsagent> Thanks neil
<martianixor> hateball: well xpdf, epdfview both start without a file
<martianixor> hateball: but not evince
<Neil> yw
<hateball> martianixor: well both evince and okular use the poppler libs, so I guess that might be broken
<wsagent> Neil How can i get it from where can i download ?
<Neil> umm
<Neil> hold one
<Neil> but before that
<Jordan_U> wsagent: tor is good as long as you don't need much bandwidth.
<Neil> its a paid service
<martianixor> hateball: right now you're able to use okular aren't you?
<korben> wsagent government blocked sites? no , i am sorry but my government doesn't have blocked sites so..
<FloodBot1> Neil: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Neil> for extra features
<hateball> martianixor: I am
<ghsh> is it a mistake that 11.04 can't add other partitions not listed in the box (custom) partitions during install: I did it any way after but what a pain
<Neil> but u can use the free service
<martianixor> hateball: also I'm on 11.04 what about you?
<Neil> which is equally food
<syrinx_> !enter | Neil
<ubottu> Neil: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<andantino> hey syrinx_, i remember you, you helped me out a couple months ago
<Neil> good*
<hateball> martianixor: So am I
<syrinx_> andantino: :D yes I did!
<andantino> i did get arch running on an old computer
<martianixor> hmmm I guess I'll check okular
<wsagent> Jodab>U: but tor is not working for me
<syrinx_> andantino: awesome, PM me or come to #ubuntu-offtopic to talk about it!
<Neil> wsagent... here's the link to CyberGhostVpn [http://cyberghostvpn.com/]  its a free service..but for extra features you need to pay up
<hateball> martianixor: Okular depends on a lot of KDE libs, so be warned if you're one of those "I dont want to install lots of libs" guys ;)
<lapion> bullgard4, I do not see how gparted could display such detailed graphics images, as gparted does not have the capability to display images
<martianixor> hateball: yeah no worries I got'em
<Kartagis> what's this new menu system? unity? I want my old menu system back
<jimjam> hi all - anyone else had trouble opening telnet, or indeed IRC, links straight from firefox in 11.04? FF version 4.01
<Neil> can i join multiple rooms at once ?
<jimjam> Kartagis - select 'classic' at login
<martianixor> hateball: now okular starts and opens the file but not evince
<SirDeiu> Kartagis: logout of unity / choose the old gnome v2 and log in :)
<wsagent> Neil but that site is blocked here
<solid_liq> Neil, no...  irc doesn't have "rooms"
<Neil> which country you in? wsagent
<wsagent> UAE
<martianixor> hateball: nor any of the other ones I've mentioned
<lapion> bullgard4, at least gparted cannot do anything with visual images, only partition managing of imaged hdd's work
<solid_liq> Neil, but you can join multiple channels at once
<hateball> martianixor: yeah... sorry I dont know what might be wrong then. I only run KDE :/
<bullgard4> lapion: Therefore I used the name »symbol". A »patent key symbol« is an abstraction of a real »patent key«.
<Neil> <solid_liq> new to this thing mate.. i'm trying to catch up :)
<Kartagis> logout unity? how?
<Kartagis> oh, logout system
<SirDeiu> yes
<martianixor> hateball: It's OK :) at least I got something to read the k-computer-project-overview.pdf file
<solid_liq> Neil, well, learn tab-completion too then ;)
<hateball> martianixor: :)
<Kartagis> jimjam: can I switch to classic and back anytime I want?
<jking2> hateball: which is the REAL stable version of KDE 4???
<wsagent> Neil i am in UAE
<martianixor> hateball: thanks for mentioning okular :)
<jimjam> Kartagis: yes
<Neil> wsagent .. the govt probably blocked that site too.. well i can give you a software its a trial version though..it hides your ip, should work hopefully
<Kartagis> yay
<hateball> jking2: I'm not having any issues with 4.6, stability-wise
<korben> Kartagis everytime u login there is a session option below username and password. u choose from there anytime :)
<wsagent> Neil thanks a lot
<jking2> hateball: How did you manage the widgets? did you use them a lot?.
<Neil> wsagent...you won't be able to access the site though, coz its probably blocked too . most of the proxy sites in the middle east are blocked
<ghsh> lapion: the live cd with fluxbox can
<wsagent> neil yeah you are true
<hateball> jking2: I use a rather low amount of plasmoids. Not sure what you mean by "manage" them tho.
<EMABrad> Does anyone in here know how to get MAME to cooperate?
<lapion> ghsh, the live cd with fluxbox can what ?
<ghsh> lapion: sorry Lag -- show images
<jimjam> xterm -e telnet %h %p
<wsagent> Neil: can you provide me the software that you told me before for hiding IP
<jimjam> sorry!
<jimjam> what do %h and %p mean in "xterm -e telnet %h %p" - a config entry in firefox
<Neil> should i post the link here? its a trial version btw.. will work for 14 days and then you'll have to pay for it
<lapion> gparted displays graphic images on the live cd of fluxbox ?
<jking2> hateball: I meant that if you did not had any trouble with them, I used to had KDE 4.6 and I don't quite know if my netbook was to slow to handle all the plasmoids correctly or if this was a KDE issue.
<lapion> ghsh,
<wsagent> neil i couldn't see the link
<snimavat> Will ubuntu work on the Dell XPS core i7 2630, 10809, nvidia 525 optimus ?
<martianixor> Neil: how did you know that most of the proxying sites are blocked in the MEA ?
<snimavat> 1080P
<korben> he is a government official :P
<wsagent> martianxor because i am from MEA
<martianixor> korben: negative
<martianixor> :-S
<ghsh> lapion: no the live cd uses fluxbox as the desktop -- and fluxbox can
<Neil> they are, the govt has blocked almost all the proxy sites to prevent people from bypassing the filters.
<lapion> bullgard4, well most likely it's not a patent key, but simply a key symbol to symbolize that the partition is locked by the fact that it is mounted....
<wols> wonder how they can block tor or freenet
<martianixor> swearing swearing censorship and filters
<korben> question. why does a goverment block a website?
<wols> korben: cause it violates some law or other
<korben> err
<wols> official laws or unofficial ones
<lapion> ghsh, the ubuntu live cd can also show images but gparted cannot so it's irrelevant
<wsagent> wols I tried tor and freenet both are not working here
<Neil> you need to properly configure tor to make it work
<korben> i wish my government could block m$%^&*soft.com
<ghsh> lapion: yes a sad joke long lost my friend
<martianixor> wols: and why would be there a law or other that will be violated if you visited a website???
<korben> :P
<korben> yeah i mean afterall u are a visitor
<lapion> ghsh, it's totally offtopic, and has absolutely no funny merits
<martianixor> ah he answered already by saying
<korben> it doesn't mean that u agree with the opinions refered
<martianixor> ... or unofficial ones
<Neil> btw, i'm new here and how do i join multiple channels at once
<wols> martianixor: cause its the law. if you visit a website with child pornography (for the obvious example), it's illegal in every country in the world
<jimjam> anyone know where the telnet executable is in the filesystem?
<martianixor> wols: seriously? illegal ???
<Sterist> is there any software available that will batch-zip files individually?
<ghsh> lapion: ok then
<martianixor> wols: :D very strange
<qin> Neil: /j #anotherchannel
<Neil> ty qin
<wols> martianixor: yes. in EU, north america, all islamic countries. basically all countries over the globe
<wsagent> They even blocked deviantart 1x.com orkut and all po&n
<qin> jimjam: type: which telnet
<martianixor> wols: cause somehow their filters doesn't seem to be blocking those
<Mandrew> martianixor,  here in sweden we have laws that makes it illegal to visit sites with childporno
<lapion> bullgard4, or maybe it's just a symbol for a partition that's either hidden or it's a symbol used in the name of the partition either way try to google it
<Sterist> is there any software available that will batch-zip files individually?
<qin> wsagent: Get yourself vps, and tunnel conection via ssh
<martianixor> Mandrew: I know that and I'm aware that they've even been taking care of that especially lately
<jimjam> qin: just normal telnet :)
<Corey> Sterist: What are you trying to do, exactly?
<quick-> hey :)
<martianixor> Mandrew: and it's good
<maxy1> Hi i have notebook and build in microphone and cardreader are not working, already deleted pulseaudio, but still no effect.
<martianixor> Mandrew: but it's not blocked everywhere
<qin> jimjam: Command is: which telnet (to find binary)
<quick-> my system has become very slow , i have 11.04 , would someone pls tell me how to fix it
<Mandrew> martianixor, im not saying its bad ;)
<wsagent> qin can you help in this more
<Neil> yeah wsagent, the main reason behind blocking was porn lol.. sad but true :p
<Sterist> corey i have about 200 powerpoints from the past few years of work and i need them zipped into their own files, not in one archive
<jimjam> qin: haha fantastic thankyou!
<RevSpecies116> martianixor: Are you trying to access websites that are blocked in your part of the world?
<Corey> Sterist: for i in `find /path/to/files`; do zip $i; done
<Corey> Sterist: Change the zip flags to taste.
<wols> martianixor: no. often it is not, but sometimes it is. the main users of blocking are repressive governments, islamic ones, china, etc
<martianixor> Mandrew: no no my point is in some parts of the world what's supposed to be open is being blocked while what should be blocked is available ...
<Sterist> corey is this part of bash?
<bullgard4> lapion: I agree with your statement: [09:09]	<lapion>	bullgard4, well most likely it's not a patent key, but simply a key symbol to symbolize that the partition is locked by the fact that it is mounted...."
<Mandrew> martianixor, true
<rypervenche> How is this not being sent to off-topic?
<Corey> Sterist: Yes.
<Corey> Sterist: Although zip is a separate binary.
<martianixor> RevSpecies116: Oh yeah is a problem with that?
<martianixor> is there*
<quick-> my system has become very slow , i have 11.04 , would someone pls tell me how to fix it
<IAmError_> What's DRM and why is it bad? (sorry if this is the wrong place to ask, but it seems that a lot of Linux users dislike it).
<Leofelix> hey
<bullgard4> lapion: I did google for this meaning in the past. --  Today <Jordan_U> gave an explantaion.
<Corey> IAmError_: Here's a music file.  It's only licenesed to play on your Windows computer.  You're out of luck on your android phone, Ubuntu computer, and your Mac.
<RevSpecies116> Yes, respect the laws of the land you happen to reside in. Don't like them laws, then change them or leave the part of the world you are in, martianixor
<martianixor> yeah sorry off-topic ...
<Sterist> corey if i wanted to flag help on that command, what would it look like?
<wols> quick-: there is no quick magic bullet. you need to find out the reason why it's slow. e.g. is the cpu slow, is memory lacking, etc
<quick-> Leofelix: hey
<llutz_> !ot | IAmError_
<wsagent> qin: can you direct me to get some more help about vpn and ssh tonnel
<ubottu> IAmError_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<martianixor> RevSpecies116: well you're right
<IAmError_> !ot
<Corey> Sterist: man zip
<Sterist> corey thank you very much :)
<Corey> Sterist: No worries.
<quick-> wols:  how do i find it . when i installed 11.04 it was very fast used to startup in seconds but now it takes time :(
<maxy1> Hi i have notebook and build in microphone and cardreader are not working, already deleted pulseaudio, but still no effect.
<Leofelix> anyone program in fortran
<wols> quick-: so what changed between being fast and now?
<wols> Leofelix: ask your real question
<RevSpecies116> maxy1: deleted pulse audio? Oh my... You will have issues - sorry I cannot resolve them
<lapion> bullgard4, next time say you allready have the answer to your question instead.. :-)
<martianixor> RevSpecies116: ironically we did just exactly that ;)
<quick-> wols: nothing the config is same . i have not added/removed anything
<RevSpecies116> You may have to reinstall pulse audio
<qin> wsagent: Test if you can have ssh access to server outside your contry.
<maxy1> ?
<astraljava> maxy1: Check with alsamixer whether the microphone channel is muted.
<quick->         
<maxy1> well there is 2 mic sections
<maxy1> there are
<qin> wsagent: Gave you ip in private message, btw.
<lapion> and sometimes a partition can be locked by the fact that the table is locked because swapspace is in use..
<Leofelix> how do I send a message to someone, sorry first time using irc
<maxy1> There is frontmic
<lapion> bullgard4, swapspace on said drive
<bullgard4> lapion: When I put my question here in this channel, I did not have an answer to it. Rather, <Jordan_U> answered.
<maxy1> and dock mic section
<Corey> Leofelix: /query USER message, although be aware that some people find it rude to do that without asking.
<wols> quick-: you phone your mechanic. "my car is suddenly slow". what is your mechanic supposed to do? that's what you are doing right now
<neil> how do i run .net applications on Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<wols> Leofelix: /msg <nick> <message>
<maxy1> and i can only choose between line in or mic in
<RevSpecies116> Neil - with mono
<quick-> Leofelix:  chek this out http://www.livinginternet.com/r/ra_priv.htm
<wols> neil: via mono
<arooni-mobile> which version of ubuntu should i get for my t420?  10.04?  11.04?
<RevSpecies116> At a terminal: mono <name of application>
<quick-> wols:  i didnt got  you
<wols> arooni-mobile: 11.04
<RevSpecies116> If that don't work, mono doesn't support the app
<neil> Isn't mono for compiling the application? . I have a file in the   .msi format which is ready to install
<neil> how do i make it work
<bullgard4> Neil: Isn't ".net" a Windows term?
<neil> i can send the file for u guys to check out
<neil> it is
<RevSpecies116> mono <name of msi>.msi
<wols> neil: no it's not. and installers are different again. try to install via WINE
<arooni-mobile> wols, 64 bit ?  i have 4gb now and may go to 6 or 8gb
<wols> !pm | Leofelix
<ubottu> Leofelix: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<maxy1> Hi i have notebook and build in microphone and cardreader are not working, in alsamixer there are FRONT MIC and DOCK MIC, only selections are LINE IN or MIC IN
<wols> arooni-mobile: sure
<RevSpecies116> Neil: mono is a framework
<tensorpudding> neil: mono is .NET, not all windows applications use .NET, and not all that use .NET are compatible with mono
<neil> well i have this program which I'm trying to run, and it doesn't seem to work with Wine :/
<wols> !repeat > maxy1
<ubottu> maxy1, please see my private message
<quick-> wols:  thanks
<maxy1> Hi i have notebook and build in microphone and cardreader are not working, already deleted pulseaudio, but still no effect.
<quick-> \quit See u later people
<RevSpecies116> Neil - it is not supported, then. No need to run it
<Corey> !wine |  neil
<ubottu> neil: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Leofelix> has anyone had any luck getting legacy support for g77 in 11.04
<wols> !pm > neil
<ubottu> neil, please see my private message
<RevSpecies116> maxy1: you may need to re-install pulse audio!
<hateball> jking2: I would say your netbook is too slow then. I'm using a bunch of plasmoids, and a fair amount of desktop effects on my... 4-5 year old laptop and there's no problem. It does have proper GL acceleration tho
<neil> I tried running it with WIne, it does install it self , but doesn't run
<maxy1> because of it the sound wasnt working
<RevSpecies116> Neil - where did it get installed?
<wols> neil: install with wine, run with mono
<neil> C drive i guess
<RevSpecies116> maxy1 - there may be no way you can get support unless you have a 'default' ubuntu install
<jking2> hateball: It's an atom at 1.66 Ghz, with 2 Gigs Ram. How do I know if I have the proper GL acceleration?
<RevSpecies116> removing pulse audio makes your Ubuntu not a 'default' environment
<neil> MonoDevelop 2.4 ? i have it installed.. after i open the program how do i run the .executable ?
<RevSpecies116> so you may have to re-install pulseaudio to get support
<RevSpecies116> Neil, open a terminal
<wols> neil: not monodevelop but mono. different thing
<RevSpecies116> And cd to the installed directory of the executable
<gartral> hello all, im having a severe problem after updating today, after my one computer rebooted and came back, its giving me a plain grey login prompt and saying that there was an installation problem, i can't log in to either user account on the machine
<RevSpecies116> and then type: mono <name of exe>
<wols> jking2: glxinfo |less
<wols> gartral: saying what problem?
<jking2> wols: should I see the gears?
<wols> jking2: "the gears" don't mean anything at all
<Leofelix> Leofelix: test
<ohmy> salut
<wols> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<martianixor> RevSpecies116: may I PM?
<neil> how do i install Mono,  i have mono develop installed :/
<Leofelix> how do I sent a message that shows red to a user?
<afaty> Hello.
<afaty> How to set the default editor is vim?
<RevSpecies116> yes martianixor
<gartral> wols: configuration problems: the defaults for GNOME power manager have not been installed correctly
<RevSpecies116> Neil - mono is a part of the Ubuntu default install
<RevSpecies116> What Ubuntu you running, Neil?
<neil> 11.04 Wubi installer
<grepsd> Hi
<Leofelix> afaty what do you mean by default?  don't you need to open it in xterm?
<gartral> wols: i CAN login from command-line
<RevSpecies116> then you use the terminal: mono <name of exe>
<RevSpecies116> EASY!
<afaty> Lefelix: yes
<neil> can i pm u RevSpecies116
<wols> gartral: reinstall the gnome power manager package maybe. I dunno offhand which it is. you can look into /var/log/dpkg and /var/log/apt/history.log tho
<gartral> how do i check freespace from a command line?
<wols> gartral: df
<RevSpecies116> Yes, Neil
<Leofelix> so what do you mean by default?
<grepsd> is there a known issue with "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 12)" and the fact that my second minot isn't detected ? (my two monitors are of the same model)
<llutz_> afaty: sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<afaty> My current default editor is nano
<wols> afaty: update-alternatives
<afaty> Think you
<gartral> wols: I cant because i don't have a network connection
<wols> gartral: remove gnome power manager?
<wols> gartral: then start X and then reinstall it?
<gartral> wols: that sounds like a bad idea
<wols> gartral: and network manager should work outside gnome too afaik
<wols> gartral: your choice. you can't break gnome more than it already is broken, can you?
<Leofelix> is there a way to easily add old repos?
<bullgard4>  grepsd "Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 12)" is no full designation. A number is needed in addition.
<gartral> wols: you don't know my luck
<grepsd> bullgard4 : how to retrieve it please ?
<wols> Leofelix: you can just add them, however the software you install that way might break your ubuntu
<bullgard4> grepsd: Use lspci
<wols> bullgard4: he already did.that's what lspci told him
<grepsd> that's what i did.
<wols> grepsd: lspci -nn gives you the numnber. but what you have is a sandy bridge vga there afaik
<bullgard4> grepsd, wols I see.
<grepsd> So i should try to find a proper driver for this GC ?
<gartral> wols: yea, removing gnome-power manager is a very bad idea, it's going too remove the ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-netbook metapackages, and EVERYTHING linked too them
<wols> grepsd: if you already run 11.04 it's unlikely you find it
<wols> gartral: I didn't say to remove it via apt-get, did I?
<gartral> wols: how else would i?
<wols> gartral: other choice is to use /etc/network/interfaces for network access. your choice
<Corey> dpkg?
<wols> gartral: via dpkg of course (with some force obviously)
<grepsd> hummm wols do you have any idea about how to make my second monitor to get detected or do you think i'm stuck ?
<hateball> jking2: if you can run "3D" stuff  you have it. but it's also a matter of how much power you have. is it an intel or nvidia gpu?
<K-Rich> Hi all, I'm using the adobe flash beta, and i want to install boxee, but it depends on flashplugin-nonfree .... is there a way i can make it ignore this dependency?
<jking2> hateball: It should be an Intel because it's a low power machine. It's an Acer 532h.
<wols> grepsd: tried xrandr?
<wols> K-Rich: equivs
<K-Rich> wols: ummm can you elaborate a bit?
<hateball> jking2: then low GL performance is to be expected, especially if you keep all fancy effects running
<peter_felching> Hi. I am using 11.04 on eeepc 1001 px. I have problem setting the wifi in monitor mode (invalid argument). Anyone knows how to fix it?
<grepsd> wols : nop, i'll try
<gartral> wols: whats the format for editing /etc/network/interfaces?
<wols> K-Rich: equivs is a package. read its description
<empol> hi all, can i install gnome 3 in my maverick meerkat?
<wols> gartral: how do you connect to the internet?
<jking2> hateball: do you know of any optimization guide or something similar?.
<wols> empol: no
<empol> owh, so only natty?
<gartral> wols: a wifi device that annoyingly comes up as eth0 (it's broadcom)
<grepsd> ok, xrandr is telling me that all the connector are disconneted (VGA1 is good, HDMI1 & DP1 are not)
<grepsd> so, it may be an hardware problem ?
<wols> grepsd: dunno, sorry
<grepsd> Thanks all the same
<hateball> jking2: sadly no :/
<wols> jking2: glxinfo |grep direct
<gartral> wols: a wifi device that annoyingly comes up as eth0 (it's broadcom)
<idi0t> i need help filing a bug report - i'm not sure how to categorize it
<avernos> i'm having troubles with dual monitor, i cant set it up to to have an extended monitor with xinerama. might be cuz of 3D desktop effects? how can i disable the desktop effects of ubuntu ?
<idi0t> avernos - compiz/3d desktop effects is unlikely to be the problem here - it's probably a config error with xinerama
<elfranne> how  can i remove a user from the login screen ?
<idi0t> elfranne: ubuntu menu -> system -> administration -> users and groups
<K-Rich> wols: i've looked at the man pages for both equivs-build and equivs-control and i'm not sure i understand how to do this, i already have the boxee .deb
<wols> gartral: something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/630302/
<jiltdil> elfranne:userdel -r
<empol> how can i change my root password and my login screen password?
<jking2> wols: hateball I just uninstalled KDE a few hours ago. But I'll give it another try soon! :D
<hateball> jking2: Best of luck :)
<elfranne> I don t want to delete the user, just that i don t appear on the menu at startup
<jiltdil> empol: don't go for root  and login password  for  passwd in termianl
<avernos> idi0t, i've managed to config before ( i just reinstalled ) under same ubuntu (latest) i tried all convinations i could think of but is still not working. i get or a black screen or something like wrong resolution and mixed resolutions. but the  coordinates should be right.. any pointers?
<gartral> wols: all good, i followed http://www.absolutelytech.com/2010/04/13/solved-unable-to-boot-due-to-gnome-power-manager-error/
<jiltdil> empol: sudo will work almost all for you :)
<wols> K-Rich: equivs-control to create a (fake) control file and equivs-build to create a (fake) package. all for your flashplugin. then you install this (fake) flashplugin .deb file
<idi0t> so can you get both monitors to go to a virtual desktop at least? can you turn on your secondary monitor?
<avernos> idi0t, i can turn them both on. what do you mean go to a virtual desktop? like separate desktop ?
<odix> how can i shrink a logical volume mangement
<odix> ubuntu should not let you even use that if its live cd can't resize it, thats seems backward to me
<K-Rich> wols: i've never worked with control files, not sure how to do this m8
<idi0t> avernos: i basically just mean can you go to system -> prefrences -> monitors, enable both your monitors, and then move the mouse between both monitors? ie the two monitors form a sort of big 'virtual desktop'
<jiltdil> odix:1. umount  the mount point  2. e2fsck -f /path/to/volume 3. resize2fs  /path/to/volume  size  4.lvreduce  -L size /path/to/volume  5.mount the volume  :)
<odix> its the root filesystem
<ksinkar> idi0t: you can have one desktop per workspace though
<jiltdil> odix: sudo -i firstly to gain root privelege
<odix> jiltdil, i can't unmount a rot filesytem
<avernos> idi0t, i cant use monitors, seems that i have to use the nvidia tool. but yes. i can do that. however those are independent desktops, i can move the mouse over, but i can move windows. i got separate panels and applications/places/system menus... so is just like having 2 desktops instead of an extended desktop
<odix> jiltdil? right...
<avernos> idi0t, last time i've managed to enable it, was with the xinerama option. but now if i enable it, configs just gets messed up badly, cant use the desktop at all.
<wols> odix: remount read only. or use a live cd
<odix> live cd does not support lvm
<odix> makes no sense
<ksinkar> idi0t: and then you can move your mouse between the two workspaces
<idi0t> idi0t: ok
<avernos> idi0t, everytime i do so, i have to unplug monitor and restart x and reset configs to 1 monitor and start all over again
<ksinkar> idi0t: but you can't have one workspace spread over two monitors
<idi0t> that's what's normally meant to happen yes
<ghsh> odix: gparted live cd does
<odix> ghsh, no it doesnt
<ghsh> odix: what i am reading says so
<avernos> i have no idea how to manually configure xinerama, any pointers appreciated. or another way to do it will also be good
<odix> im booted into gparted
<odix> downloaded it yesterday from the server
<ghsh> ok then
<odix> sorry i just think thats bad to offer to do it but have no way to undo it
<odix> thats bad setup
<tuxxxie> 'hi
<odix> ubnutu server
<avernos> i've tried to set different absolute values, but it stills gets messed up. mainly black screen on screen0 and normal on screen1. i've read that desktop effects or 3d effects with xinerama are only available in the main screen, and thats something i didnt have before. i didnt have the effects activated last time, i think
<K-Rich> wols: i figured it out after a bit more reading, thank you for pointing me in the right direction
<K-Rich> wols: it installed and now to see if it works
<Drake|> hey.  forgot how to do this:p
<Drake|> I need to move a folder to a new location.  (Terminal) but forgot how to :p ex: mv /media/mount1/folder /media/mount2/folder
<avernos> i used to turn off desktop effects under system/preferences/appareance but it isnt there anymore, where can i disable the effects?
<K-Rich> wols: it works..... thank you :)
<jiltdil> odix: there are many documentation available on net go and see lots of there
<tania> hola
<Cheapp> Is there a way to re-detect touchpad in 11.04. Got a bug where my touchpad detects as ps2 mouse but it should be fixed in 11.04 wich i have but it didnt fix automatically
<Heizel> hola
<tania> hoola
<Heizel> cscsdwq
<jiltdil> odix:http://mindbuffer.wordpress.com/2011/06/06/resize-root-filesystem-in-logical-volume/
<tania> heizel!
<Heizel> Taniia!
<jiltdil> odix:http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/lvm-and-shrinking-the-root-filesystem-327292/
<tania> hoooooola
<tania> HELLO WORLD!
<jpds> !es | tania
<ubottu> tania: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<kinano_> hey everyone
<tania> HOW ARE YOU?
<jpds> !ot | tania
<ubottu> tania: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kinano_> can anyone help me upgrade my ubuntu?
<wols> Cheapp: it's newly detected everytime you start X
<wols> !upgrade > kinano_
<ubottu> kinano_, please see my private message
<kinano_> help
<Cheapp> wols: ah, seems it doesnt work then
<xijhing> anyone know a link to a good guide on using chroot to create an os inside another directory?
<kinano_> ubott
<kinano_> ubottu: sorry, i am kinda new here.. i am using irc in terminal
<ubottu> kinano_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wols> xijhing: any debootstrap howto should do it
<avernos> that was it. I disabled desktop effects (at login screen) and xinerama is now working fine.
<Cheapp> Bit annoying to use a netbook when u cant disable touchpad while typing.
<wols> kinano_: /msg ubottu <topic>    note that ubottu is a bot
<Heizel> ..........?¿
<kinano_> thanks wols
<tania> hello world
<pajero> hello tania
<wols> !ot > tania
<ubottu> tania, please see my private message
<avernos> can someone tell me how to reload or re add the applets that comes with ubuntu in the top panel right side? after messing with xorg conf they are gone. i added date/time but i cant find volume and (turn off computer/etc )
<DJones> tania: This channel is for ubuntu support questions rather than general chat, if you just want to chat, please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<kinano_> i am trying to upgrade to ubuntu 11.04 but i keep getting an error message
<kinano_> can someone help?
<wols> !errors > kinano_
<ubottu> kinano_, please see my private message
<Heizel> Hello guys
<wols> !ot > Heizel
<ubottu> Heizel, please see my private message
<kinano_> !errors > kinano_
<ubottu> kinano_, please see my private message
<kinano_> exit
<__fish__> hey - is it normal that it says my nvidida driver is activated but "not in use"? ôO
<caoxiaomin> help
<wols> __fish__: where does it say that?
<Tm_T> __fish__: have you rebooted after activating?
<__fish__> in that additional drivers option in the system settings
<wols> Tm_T: why would you reboot?
<Tm_T> wols: so the nvidia driver gets fully installed
<wols> Tm_T: huh? it's a kernel module and a X driver
<Tm_T> wols: yes, and kernel module or part of it gets compiled at the boot time
<__fish__> already rebooted plenty of times since it says that
<Tm_T> __fish__: then it's something else
<__fish__> do i have to change something in the NVIDIA X server settings?
<DJones> __fish__: I've had a similar problem with a very old nvidia card where the driver didn't install properly, eventually I went back to the nv driver to get a good resolution
<wols> Tm_T: last I checked dkms it got compiled at install
<wols> __fish__: what's in your xorg.conf?
<wols> __fish__: and what driver do you use right now? e.g. what does glxinfo say?
<FireStorms> guys I see something that looks a bit iffy
<__fish__> wth is glxinfo?
<shomon> hi, how do I get ubuntuone-syncd to just turn off? It's always in my "top" - and I didn't even turn it on since I installed ubuntu
<FireStorms> /root/.local/share/Trash/files are all under subversion, I never issued this, is this common?
<Starminn> I cannot install banshee-community-extensions. When I try to, it gives me this: http://imagebin.org/159299
<FireStorms> Why would this happen argh
<wols> FireStorms: maybe Trash is versioned now for some reason or other. svn is a good as choice as any then
<wols> Starminn: use apt-get to install it. better error message
<Starminn> wols: http://pastie.org/2100343
<brad__> I want to download an older version of a piece of software, hopefully using Synaptic or apt-get.  How can I check to see what older versions are in the repositories?
<FireStorms> wols, it would be a good idea if it let me delete files. I delete them subversion brings them straight back
<wols> brad__: packages.ubuntu.com
<caoxiaomin> i don't know
<wols> FireStorms: you can empty your Trash, no?
<wols> FireStorms: I mean that being able to bring deleted stuff back is the point of Trash, me thinks
<FireStorms> wols I mean if I navigate to that directory I posted and do CTRL+A and DEL they'll disappear for a second and then come back
<caoxiaomin> 看不懂
<wols> FireStorms: use your GUI to empty the trash. it has a nice dialog for it somewhere
<wols> !cn | caoxiaomin
<ubottu> caoxiaomin: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
 * FireStorms loses faith in humanity
<rypervenche> caoxiaomin: 你有什麼問題？
<rypervenche> oops, meant to pm that
<__fish__> anybody here uses whatpulse? cause I downloaded the setup thing and the application, launched an finished the setup script but the application doesn't seem to do anything when double clicking it
<guillemhs>  你有什麼問題？ <- What problem do you have?
<guillemhs> traditional chinese
<FireStorms> __fish__, have you checked allow executing as program
<rypervenche> guillemhs: I prefer traditional. :)
<Cheapp> Is there anything i could try to do: Im running a netbook with ubuntu 11.04, touchpad is detected as ps2mouse so I cant disable touchpad while typing. It seems the bug has been fixed in 11.04 but i still cant get it to work. (upgraded from 10.10)
<Cheapp> Dont want to do a reinstall.
<FireStorms> Anyone have fingerprint software working on 10.04
<wols> Cheapp: anything in your xorg.conf? if not, maybe you can explicitly configure it the way it should be?
<Starminn> I cannot install banshee-community-extensions. When I try to, it gives me this: http://pastie.org/2100343
<alias_woody> is it possible to  allow a regular user to mount a filesystem without editing /etc/fstab (ie: put user in the options field)?
<wols> Starminn: apt-cache policy;apt-cache policy banshee-community-extensions
<caoxiaomin> woo
<Cuho> ohi
<Starminn> wols: http://pastie.org/2100405
<shomon> hi, how do I get ubuntuone-syncd to just turn off? It's always in my "top" - and has never been turned on
<FireStorms> Anyone have joy on getting finger print authorization to work on Ubuntu 10.04 on a Toshiba Tracra A-10 or similar.
<wols> Starminn: apt-cache policy banshee-extensions-common       it looks like that banshee ppa is not working properly
<Cheapp> what is the command to upgrade to 11.10
<wols> FireStorms: https://launchpad.net/~fingerprint/+archive/fingerprint-gui
<Starminn> wols: Refresh 2100405 (the last link)
<wols> Starminn: I'm a moron :(   your initial synaptic paste showed why it didn't want to install. try to install it using aptitude, it should give you an explanation how that lyrics package prevents the install. sorry
<Starminn> wols :) That's okay. Thank you for your time and thoughts, though. :)
<shomon> sudo how do I get ubuntuone-syncd to just turn off? It's always in my "top" - and has never been turned on
<shomon> thought I'd try that last question preceeded by "sudo" :)
<LucaS05> hi...can i make here a question about c programming?
<LucaS05> i haven't found a suitable channel
<wols> Starminn: aptitude install <banshee thing> should tell you why it doesn't want to install. usually you have to remove the lyrics package first, then you can
<wols> LucaS05: ##c is there
<Starminn> LucaS05: ##c?
<LucaS05> is empty :D
<Sarvangasana> hi
<wols> LucaS05: you are wrong
<lotuspsychje> !programming
<shomon> http://twkm.freeshell.org/c.html talks about it?
<wols> LucaS05: ##C has 356 users in there
<shomon> just type /j #c
<wols> shomon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1218933  shows how to remove all of ubuntuone. it will take care of that daemon too
<Starminn> wols: Lyrics is not installed. Aptitude: http://pastie.org/2100405
<shomon> wols, thanks!!!
<LucaS05> wols is ##C not ##c :D
<LucaS05> anyway thanks
 * Starminn it *IS* ##c and not ##C... oh well
<shomon> wols - so to stop that daemon I have to remove all of ubuntuone? may as well turn it on and use it... what does it want I wonder...
<ilangeeran> i want to talk with a person who knows about redhat linux
<wols> Starminn: after "The following packages have unmet dependencies:" you see exactly why it can't be installed. if you need those packages, you have to decide
<IdleOne> ilangeeran: /join #redhat or #rhel or #fedora
<wols> Starminn: I suggest you uninstall all of banshee and reinstall it. just don't purge anything so you don't lose any data
<paradox_> hello, everyone
<wols> Starminn: those 3 packages there prevent the new banshee from installing basically
<wols> ilangeeran: you need to /join #redhat   then
<tarzeau> how can i disable/remove "poweroff" for users?
<velofille> tarzeau, http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/03/20/disable-shutdown-for-normal-users/
<wols> tarzeau: don't put the user in powerdev group?
<tarzeau> wols: the users are not in powerdev group
<SockPant1> hey all
<wols> tarzeau: damn traitor :P
<SockPant1> is there a way to turn off your laptop monitor but keep a connected monitor on (so you use only one monitor)?
<tarzeau> velofille: that's so very old. there's no /etc/X11/gdm or gdm.conf in /etc/gdm. i need this for natty
<Starminn> wols: So removing via Software Center would be adequate enough?
<wols> tarzeau: classic or unity?
<wols> Starminn: sure
<wols> tarzeau: if classic: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxOqXDLNKso ;)
<tarzeau> wols: both!
<velofille> tarzeau, yeah i realized that
<tarzeau> wols: i'd rather disable unity completely instead of just the poweroff in unity
<ilangeeran> no response in #redhat
<velofille> tarzeau, some of its still valid :)
<velofille> ilangeeran, whats the problem
<tarzeau> the thing is we have the users with nis/ldap (about 5000)
<wols> tarzeau: you can always install classic and uninstall unity.
<tarzeau> and this gui configuration editor is not something i want to do on 300 computers
<tarzeau> damn linux on the desktop sucks so much
<velofille> tarzeau, change it in the config on one machine, find the change it made, then made that via CLI on all the rest
<ilangeeran> i am having a question related to redhat.when i asked in the #redhat channel,nobody answered me.please me,velofille
<wols> tarzeau: don't you guys have a windows site license?
<tarzeau> velofille: how would i do that?
<tarzeau> wols: sure, but some software doesn't work on windows
<wols> ilangeeran: we ONLY support ubuntu. we cannot help with redhat
<velofille> tarzeau, . ok backup homedir, login, change setting, diff backup to current dir, find the difference
<tarzeau> wols: some people want linux
<wols> tarzeau: morons!
<tarzeau> velofille: we don't change homedirs of users
<tarzeau> velofille: and /etc/skel is also not something we use
<tarzeau> wols: absolutely!
<velofille> tarzeau, im not suggesting that, im suggesting using a script to modify the existing install
<tarzeau> velofille: yes but we can't change the existing config of users in their home
<velofille> ie if its just a text addition to a config echo configopt >> /home/place
<velofille> why not ? :O
<FireStorms> hey wols thanks for that link with the finger print, it works, it's like a sci-fi file hehe
<tarzeau> velofille: the problem is this software doesn't allow configuration in /etc or somewhere else
<velofille> if you cant change /etc or /home then you're screwed :)
<tarzeau> velofille: because some users run debian lenny, some ubuntu lucid, and at least one ubuntu mucholder
<mande> hellow all?
<tarzeau> velofille: we can change /etc, but the damn sofwtare doesn't support it
<FireStorms> Anyone here use fingerprint?
<tarzeau> wols: i guess i need to change the job
<FireStorms> to login
<tarzeau> FireStorms: no
<velofille> tarzeau, hmm so scripting it sounds the best method then, detect OS, update files required (when found)
<wols> FireStorms: it's insecure anyways
<tarzeau> FireStorms: we had such a usb-device for door opening
<tarzeau> velofille: ok thank you very much
<velofille> tarzeau, im pretty good at scripting if you need a hand, though im heading to bed soonish
<FireStorms> only insecure if they can get my fingers, they'll never get my fingers!
 * FireStorms muhahaha
<tarzeau> velofille: i'd need the stuff to do this in /etc, but i am pretty bad at it. good night
<wols> FireStorms: all they need is a glass you used to dring frm
<velofille> though its more window manager than distro isnt it
<tarzeau> velofille: maybe you can help me tomorrow? gurkan@phys.ethz.ch
<Starminn> wols: Didn't help (remove, install)
<mande> how to make ubuntu system more faster?
<tarzeau> mande: haha :)
<tarzeau> mande: get a faster computer, don't use gnome/unity/kde
<wols> Starminn: the aptitude output tells you which version exactly it needs. check if that version is available anywhere
<mande> ok ..
<FireStorms> wols, hmmm point taken, I've seen enough films to know that trick - guess I'll have to start wearing gloves all the times, beats typing a password like you losers
<velofille> tarzeau, you could always just change the /bin/shutdown binary to a script that exits X
<SockPant1> halp. compiz is taking up roughly 95% of my cpu load on this netbook. im using the standard unity you get when you boot the 11.04 live version. what can i try to make it actually usable? is classic better or worse?
<tarzeau> velofille: you mean /sbin/shutdown ? it's already -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root
<velofille> tarzeau, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1427933 second to last post
<wols> FireStorms: I used it on my thinkpad with windows (no support for linux for the device) but it wasn't great
<mande> when i play music or video ubuntu stuck !!!  why?
<velofille> tarzeau, yep, the /usr/lib/indicator-sesson/gtk-logout-helper appears to call that
<FireStorms> SockPant1, system -> preferences -> appearances -> visual effects (tab) -> select none
<SockPant1> FireStorms: where is this in unity?
<tarzeau> so i just do o-x /sbin/shutdown ?
<vanquish349> is there a good program to view and and browse and edit .gifs
<wildgoose> mande, What are your system specs?
<tarzeau> vanquish349: gimp?
<velofille> tarzeau, i would mv shutdown to realshutdown ; then touch shutdown ; chmod +x shutdown
<velofille> so to shutdown you would call realshutdown
<vanquish349> tarzeau: i have it but i dont think i can go through frames
<tarzeau> velofille: ouch. but yes i'll consider that if the chmod o-rx /sbin/shutdown doesn't work
<josephchew02> Hi everyone, I just installed Ubuntu 11.04 on my desktop. However I have a little problem with my USB keyboard.
<FireStorms> SockPant1, do a search for Unity 2D environment
<tarzeau> vanquish349: sure gimp can do so
<mande> toshiba s129 @ wildgoose
<vanquish349> how
<velofille> tarzeau, the chmod may produce an error - give it a go ?
<josephchew02> The USB keyboard is unusable on the login page. But it becomes usable after login.
<josephchew02> What i should do to it?
<josephchew02> :'(
<wols> mande: you want more RAM if at all possible running ubuntu in 256MB is not good at all. use lubuntu at the most
<tarzeau> velofille: indeed that's so broken!
<wols> josephchew02: can you use it when the console (ctrl+alt+f2)?
<tarzeau> velofille: the proper way would be a configuration dialo for /usr/lib/indicator-sesson/gtk-logout-helper
<velofille> tarzeau, hehe doh! try the mv
<ActionParsnip> josephchew02: you aren't alone http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=791975
<__fish__> thunderbird has an option to import data from outlook - can i make that work if outlook is installed on antoher partition, too?
<tarzeau> and /usr/sbin/pm-hibernate
<tarzeau> velofille: yes i'm trying
<velofille> tarzeau, i see that doesnt exist in natty it seems
<velofille> im looking for it now
<tarzeau> velofille: the shutdown menu entries still appear :(
<velofille> yep they will, they just will not work
<ActionParsnip> josephchew02: possible fix: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1323640
<tarzeau> velofille: can't i make them disappear?
<__fish__> anybody read my question?
<velofille> tarzeau, check this http://reformedmusings.wordpress.com/2009/11/11/losing-the-shutdown-confirmation-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic/
<ActionParsnip> __fish__: install it on the other OS and then convert, then backup the setting and restore in Ubuntu (or just symlink the data from Ubuntu to have a single storage of data)
<tatersalid> can anyone tell me how to get ubuntu 11.04 to start up in a different resolution
<velofille> tarzeau, gdm gconftool-2 -t bool -s /apps/gdm/simple-greeter/disable_restart_buttons true
<wols>  __fish__ if the other partition is mounted, it should work
<mande> Wols, i have 512 RAM
<ActionParsnip> tatersalid: what video chip?
<tatersalid> sory but i really dont know its an old onboard video
<admngy2> how do you update a site's security certificate/  do you just download the new one and put it in the right directory (renaming hte old one to .old or something)?
<josephchew021> Hi, I was able to go into the console, but i was not able to come back =P
<wols> !pm > __fish__
<ubottu> __fish__, please see my private message
<josephchew021> Sorry I am newbie... By the way, I was able to use my keyboard in the console
<josephchew021> I just installed ubuntu 11.04 to my desktop. However, the logitech USB keyboard is unusable on the login page. Once it is login using the virtual keyboard, the keyboard becomes usable again.
<SockPants> how well does the intel gma3150 work with 11.04?
<__fish__> wols, even with all partitions mounted the outlook data doesn't show up
<josephchew021> I have tried searching over the internet but no solution found.
<wols> __fish__: you might have to point thunderbird to the data if you can. if you can't, I guess you need to go the way ActionParsnip told you
<wols> SockPants: as well as the gma3150 works: not very well :P   that's not a problem of ubuntu but the hardware of coures
<SockPants> wols: i've read things about bad driver support, has than been fixed or is it still an issue?
<wols> SockPants: it's an old, tested chip. there aren't really any surprises. pretty much all problems are the result of the hardware itself cause it's so inferior
<josephchew021> :'(
<SockPants> wols: considering graphics is taking up pretty much all my cpu power as soon as i connect a second monitor (even on 720p) is this to be expected from a 3150?
<josephchew021> Anyone please help me... I am having problem with my USB keyboard which is unusable during the login page. However it is okay after I login using the virtual keyboard.
<tatersalid> problem i'm having is my main monitor just says "imput not supported' unless i plug it into another monitor then back into my main monitor
<rocket16> Hello guys. Is there a way I can drop all those IPA letters with plain text? My GoGear device does well with .txt files, but can't render IPA. :(
<wols> SockPants: define "graphics"
<SockPants> wols: top shows compiz using between 80 and 97% cpu
<wols> josephchew021: can you use it with grub? can you use it in text consoles?
<wols> SockPants: probably. I wouldn't run compiz on a 3150 anyways.
<wols> it is at its limit with compiz
<SockPants> wols: how do i not run compiz? i simply booted the live install.
<josephchew021> wols: I can use it in the console
<josephchew021> wols: is it the alt+ctrl+F2?
<wols> yes that's it
<SockPants> wols: of all the different versions of the desktop i can choose (unity 2d, unity, classic) which is the least cpu intensive?
<wols> SockPants: unity 2d or classic normally
<SockPants> is unity 2d any good? from what i read it seems a bit lame
<wols> basically anything with fancy 3D is bad :)
<SockPants> how do i make it use unity 2d?
<wols> SockPants: from what I read, unity is evil incarnate and SADFL will be in hell for it eternally :P
<osse> Does anyone now how I can run the latest alpha/beta/whatever version of Firefox (Aurora)? I downloaded an archive and extracted it. Apparently you're suppost to just ./firefox but that lauches the installed firefox, not the firefox-bin in the same directory
<SockPants> wols: well i've been using unity (dont know which one) for a few hours on just the netbook screen and it seems nice, but if there's a better alternative i'd glady try it since this is impossible to work with on a second monitor
<wols> SockPants: well anything without 3D effects. simply disable these effects if you can (gnome?) and run unity2d where you can't
<wols> SockPants: or you can run xfce or lxde if you want
<SockPants> wols: any idea how to run unity2d? not sure where the option is
<wols> me neither. I don't run either, sorry
<josephchew021> wols: but I still cannot type on my keyboard on the login screen.
<SockPants> i was thinking about xfce, what are the downsides of that?
<SockPants> do all programs work?
<wols> yes. they work. you can still use all gnome apps and the like
<SockPants> wols: so i just install xubuntu instead then? i can try that live cd
<wols> josephchew021: I dunno why sorry. you could check your .xsession-errors maybe
<wols> SockPants: no need to. just install xfce
<wols> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<SockPants> wols: what's the difference? i havent installed any os yet anyway
<wols> I thought you had installed ubuntu?
<SockPants> wols: just running live
<josephchew021> wols: Oh no.. =(
<wols> the different ubuntu flavours are simply different GUIs on top of ubuntu. you can have all 3 or 4 of them installed at once and choose between them.
<SockPants> ic, well then i'll give it a try
<Blou_Aap> holy hell unity sucks and gnome is broken
<ActionParsnip> Blou_Aap: use gnome classic session then
<josephchew021> anyone knows this issue? : USB keyboard is unusable on the login screen but it is working after login.
<wols> SockPants: see that? :)
<Blou_Aap> there goes all my hopes I ever had for ubuntu
<SockPants> wols: lol yes
<Blou_Aap> "gnome is broken"
<SockPants> booting back into w7 starter though, it's all much smoother and i don't have to 'wait' for shit to finish nearly as much, so i'm hoping xfce will fix that
<Blou_Aap> side bar just gets stuck, obscuring everything
<wols> Blou_Aap: <wols> start a wm war <dpkg> emacs makes me vomit!
<ActionParsnip> Blou_Aap: sure but a different session type may help. Its at least worth a try...no?
<Blou_Aap> bloody retarded
<ActionParsnip> Blou_Aap: you can change the unity hide behaviour in ccsm
<Blou_Aap> ActionParsnip, I tried, I evn gave gnome 3 a shot, and I don't have time to mess around
<SockPants> i've had problems with that bar. sometimes it doesnt appear, sometimes it sticks, ... annoying
<SockPants> but when it works...
<Blou_Aap> this is the problem with ubuntu now, they going backwards
<Blou_Aap> and I LOVED it
<Blou_Aap> and I hate windows for android dev
<ActionParsnip> Blou_Aap: use a different DE then
<wols> Blou_Aap: were you around when kde4 freshly came out?
<Blou_Aap> i guess, but now it takes a chunk of my time to setup again
<Blou_Aap> my setup was PERFECT with 10 I should have never upgraded
<jca1981-> Hello
<ActionParsnip> Blou_Aap: lxde will be a fast install, it is teenytiny
<SockPants> unable to locate package xubuntu-desktop
<Blou_Aap> ye sure, but I have to setup all my dev tools again and my android profiles sigh
<rahul_> I need some help regarding the sensitivity of the touch pad of my lappy
<jca1981-> Anyone can help me getting IpV6 to work?
<rahul_> i has reduced drastically
<rahul_> it*
<wols> !info xubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> xubuntu-desktop (source: xubuntu-meta): Xubuntu desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.128 (natty), package size 3 kB, installed size 48 kB
<wols> SockPants: as you see: universe
<fropki> hi
<SockPants> wols: thx
<Blou_Aap> "key to show the launcher"
<Blou_Aap> y no HIDE >:(
<Blou_Aap> so
<Blou_Aap> frustrating
<jca1981-> Anyone can help me with getting IPV6 working on Ubuntu box, i have tried guide from, sixx / terodo / Hurricane Electric and i now have all the interfaces and i think this is causing problems so i need to remove some
<fropki> anyone there
<fropki> hi this is fropki
<fropki> want to know about someone
<Blou_Aap> over it, back to Windows 7 for good
<fropki> hi
<fropki> anyone is there
<fropki> exploit
<wols> fropki: do you have a ubuntu related question?
<rahul_> Need to increase the touchpad sensitivity
<rahul_> please
<fropki> which pad u r using
<fropki> hi tavasti
<fropki> r u there
<Drake|> is there an easy way to "append" a folder when moving files? (teminal)
<Drake|> I kinda wanna merge the two folders. on different mounts
<SockPants> Drake|: how about copy?
<Drake|> hmm
<Drake|> SockPants: Don't think that will help any
<velofille> Drake|, it should work
<velofille> cp folder1/* folder2/
<Drake|> well then i get cp: omitting directory
<velofille> use -r
<SockPants> Drake|: man cp
<velofille> cp -r folder1/* folder2/
<velofille> recursive :)
<Drake|> ofc. forgot recursive.. :p
<skylined101> hi . is there any way i can grab all files from vbulletin forum ?
<SockPants> skylined101: ftp/
<skylined101> i mean grab all threads ..
<wols> skylined101: are you the owner of the forum?
<skylined101> no
<SockPants> skylined101: not that i know of, there may be a crawler or something but it's not really a ubuntu related question
<Drake|> velofille: another little q . a  cp *.* will copy all files.. but how about copying all folders in a folder? :)
<wols> then you need to use something like wget to grab it all
<wols> Drake|: no, "*.*" is windows talk. does not apply to ubuntu. under linux it's only "*"
<SockPants> Drake|: no need for *.*, just use *
<velofille> Drake|, a cp *.* only copies files with a dot in them
<velofille> Drake|, what SockPants said
<velofille> Drake|, and yes that will do folders
<Drake|> aah okey ty SockPants and velofille :D been to long away from terminal.. been using cmd for to long xD
<ActionParsnip> could make an alias ;)
<velofille> all good :)
<fropki> does anyone has backtrack tutorials
<fropki> pls help
<fropki> want to learn backtrack
<fropki> hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<velofille> might pay to wait a while
<llutz_> !backtrack | fropki 1st learn that it is not supported here
<ubottu> fropki 1st learn that it is not supported here: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<ActionParsnip> fropki: ask in the backtrack channel
<neo_> HI does anyone know how to build my own repo for ubuntu 11.04 so that i will be able to install them later. please help...
<jpds> !info reprepro | neo_
<ubottu> neo_: reprepro (source: reprepro): Debian package repository producer. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.5.0-1 (natty), package size 417 kB, installed size 1032 kB
<wsagent> need help i was trying to install tor, add source in the repository and when i update it shows 403 forbidden and 404 not found
<wols> !info tor
<ubottu> tor (source: tor): anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1.30-1 (natty), package size 1016 kB, installed size 2104 kB
<wols> wsagent: what source did you add?
<ActionParsnip> wsagent: did you add the proxy info in /etc/apt/apt.conf
<wsagent> ActionParsnip No
<ActionParsnip> wsagent: you need to add that too so that apt-get etc uses the proxy
<udonnome> guys,is there an software which i can use to download videos from youtube?
<wsagent> ActionParship: but i couldn't even install tor
<wsagent> wols: deb http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org maverick main
<wsagent> deb-src http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org maverick main
<ActionParsnip> udonnome: youtube-dl
<udonnome> ok,thank you :)
<wols> wsagent: get it from ubuntu direct. it's in universe
<Sidewinder1> udonnome, There is also a Firefox plugin called unplug.
<ActionParsnip> wsagent: shouldn't it be: http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org/dists maverick main
<udonnome> Sidewinder1, how i can find that plugin?
<udonnome> anyway,thank you i found it
<Sidewinder1> udonnome, I believe that it is an addon/extension, found through Firefox tools.
<wsagent> ActionParsnip: let me try that
<udonnome> ou god,i am so inlove with ubuntu :D
<ActionParsnip> wsagent: I don't use the app but the server does have a maverick folder.
<wsagent> So is there any other source for it
<wsagent> ActionParsnip: i know now its blocked by the gov here
<hporter> helo
<udonnome> Sidewinder1, i have the plugin how can i use it to download the video?
<Sidewinder1> udonnome, I don't use it much but believe that if you click on the "unplug" icon in the upper right of the FF window, it will ask you to "search for media on that page", then it'll download it.
<udonnome> ou,ok,gonna look for it
<udonnome> ok another thing,is there a codeck pack for ubuntu,couse it dont wanna run any media?
<Parallax> are you using VLC?
<udonnome> nope,the default software that is in ubuntu
<wols> udonnome: there are no "codec packs" cause they are not needed
<udonnome> but it dont wanna run any media
<buff27> udonnome, apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<wols> udonnome: which media?
<udonnome> aha,i found that restricted extras
<jakeriver> that is really one helpful thing, i must say
<rapt0r> hi all
<ohmy> hi
<ohmy> anyone knows if a C alternative exists for Bootchart, i've just started reading the documentation and it looks for me thats everythign is java based. Java/Ruby/Python are not available on my embeded system
<ohmy> my aim is to measure the boot time of my embedded system based on ubuntu
<Joupi> Hi : I am using Xchat-gnome to follow several channels. I am wondering if there exist a way to split the window to follow them at the same time to avoid clic or any other app to do that ? thanks.
<chaddy> Joupi: clic? mouse clicks? try alt + 1-9
<buff27> Joupi, good question........... I would like to know mysself
<Joupi> chaddy : yep but still have one at a time, I want to see them together ;-)
<Joupi> buff27 : I was just told on another channel to try irssi or weechat ...
<buff27> Joupi, I have tried irssi but prefer a gui app
<pukeko> on a server install , after hitting F4 to select minimal install, how do i confirm my choice ( which key ) ?
<llutz_> Joupi: xchat has a "detach" function, not sure about xchat-gnome
<buff27> llutz, good one, yep that will work for x-chat
<antihero> Problem: Using xclip -i seems to have no impact on my gnome/unity applications. What clipboard command should I use?
<long> @all how to play four-in-a-row in a network game, i mean how to enable network game
<proby> hello , guys is there any correction of the K&R 2nd exercices??
<novabyte> can I select files with multiple file extensions with find, e.g:  find src -name "*.{gs|vala}"
<wsagent> tor is blocked by our gov
<wsagent> what to do
<Sidewinder1> What country, just curious?
<novabyte> wsagent: payed for VPN service?
<wsagent> Middle east
<Sidewinder1> OIC.
<wsagent> I am looking for some free service like tor to access some of website like orkut and all
<JESUSELIFELET_> Anyone know of a proxy?
<JESUSELIFELET_> a proxy that works
<JESUSELIFELET_> and searched google and found not one that works
<afidegnum_> Hello good mornign all
<JESUSELIFELET_> apologize for my English do not dominate
<afidegnum_> pls I have created a symlink earlier by typing, ln -s /opt/drush/drush /usr/local/bin/
<afidegnum_> how do i remove it ?
<chaddy> afidegnum_: rm
<vavrek_> abountu1: rm /usr/local/bin/
<chouchou> Hello
<chouchou> are you all online?
<jvargas> hi
<jvargas> Can I downgrade to a previos kernel image?
<jrib> jvargas: sure, just select it at the grub menu
<jvargas> I have a very serious issue with a netword card which reproduces in the current linux image, not in the one shipped with 10.10 server
<jvargas> jrib: I don't have it installed yet, and they doesnt appear on synaptic.
<jrib> jvargas: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<jvargas> jrib: 11.04
<ntr0py> I am trying to get vdpau hardware acceleration with nvidia-current and vlc, worked on maverick but something went wrong in Natty. Can someone give me a hint what i did wrong here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/630370/
<jrib> jvargas: and your issue is reproducible on all of the 11.04 kernels?
<jvargas> jrib: i just have one. 2.6.38, i see no others.
<jrib> jvargas: do you have a bug report for the issue?
<vavrek> jvargas: vainfo works OK ?
<jvargas> jrib: yep, I already found some other guys have the same issue. But I just found that it works with older kernels, the one shipped in 10.10
<jvargas> vavrek: vainfo is?
<jrib> jvargas: can you link to the bug report?
<vavrek> upps my fault :-)
<jvargas> jrib: sure, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/729171
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 729171 in linux (Ubuntu) "NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0 (atl1c): transmit queue 0 timed out" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Goliath> hey
<jrib> jvargas: I'd give 2.6.39 a try to see if the issue is resolved (https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa) rather than revert to the older one.  I'll send you a link on building a kernel package though and then you can build whatever version you'd like :D
<jrib> !kernel > jvargas
<ubottu> jvargas, please see my private message
<jvargas> jrib: http://codepad.org/aoCaiK9h
<Goliath> how can i enable ubuntu development repository?
<jrib> Goliath: what is "ubuntu development repository"?  What do you want to accomplish?
<Goliath> jrib: ubuntu untested/ unstable/ oneiric
<jrib> Goliath: #ubuntu+1 for that
<jvargas> jrib: i will try right now
<wsagent> need help google earth installed but when i click on the icon no response
<wols> wsagent: run it from a terminal
<Kaigeos> hi, trying out Natty and love it,
<Kaigeos> just having some issues with gaming in wine/playonlinux
<wsagent> wols: how can i run it from terminal
<Kaigeos> anyone here use an HP G50 that could help me find native chipset drivers rather then generic?
<wols> wsagent: open terminal, enter name of program to run, press enter
<wols> Kaigeos: chipset drivers for what?
<wsagent> wols but it gives me an error /usr/bin/googleearth: 14: /usr/lib/googleearth/googleearth-bin: not found
<Kaigeos> video mostly I suppose wols
<wols> wsagent: and now you know why it doesn't run
<SockPants> man, unity 2d is shit, and broken with 2 monitors
<SockPants> unity 3d is not even suitable for netbooks
<SockPants> so i guess it's either classic or xfce for me
<wsagent> wols so i just have to add this file manualy or what ?
<wols> SockPants: to be fair, very few people run netbook but with 2 monitors
<jvargas> jrib: I tested with a ubuntu server 10.10 cd , and it worked. but do you think this issue is related to kernel or maybe something in ubuntu 11.04 apps?
<wols> wsagent: you have to install it all properly. it sounds like you are missing parts of the software
<jrib> jvargas: I don't know
<SockPants> wols: thats weird, its the only way to do actual work on a netbook
<jvargas> jrolland-ubuntu: sorry, didnt received last message
<wsagent> wols: i believe i installed it properly
<jvargas> jrib: sorry, didnt received last message
<mzx7896> slightly OT question: if i dump a iso9660 filesystem to a usb stick, linux has no problems mounting/reading it. is there any chance to read the stick on windows?
<jrib> jvargas: I don't know
<jrib> mzx7896: ##windows
<mzx7896> jrib: okay, i'll ask there
<wols> mzx7896: ##windows
<inashdeen> what is the # for ubuntu off topic?
<Mandrew> ubuntu-offtopic
<rage_kid999> I want to turn off mirror screen in Ubuntu 11.04 can't find how
<JediMaster> hi guys, I'm running linux-virtual kernel but I need the DRBD kernel module which is included in everything but the -virtual kernel, how do I go about building just that module?
<ActionParsnip> SockPants: try a different DE then..
<jvargas> jrib: it didn't work. using 2.6.39-0.5 . the error is still present but at least the connection doesn't freeze so fast as with 2.6.38. The max speed rate I get is 250Kbps on a 100Mbps link.
<JediMaster> think there used to be a drbd8-module-source but it doesn't exist in natty
<ActionParsnip> !away > Goliath|Away
<ActionParsnip> jvargas: tried the rate option in ifconfig
<jvargas> ActionParsnip: how do I do that?
<ntr0py> Has someone got vdpau hardware acceleration working with nvidia in natty?
<ActionParsnip> jvargas: there are guides online, or the man page will tell you
<whitekidney> So uh, I have no sound, what do?
<jvargas> ActionParsnip: that's for wifi, and using iwconfig. I am looking for a solution on a 100Mbps link.
<whitekidney> Actually, I do have sound, but the bass is VERY distorted.. what do? :(
<studentz> Hi there which are the normal PERMISSIONS for /tmp
<wols> studentz: usually 2777
<keithb> studentz: or "drwxrwxrwt  20 root root" in text
<JediMaster> trying to follow the https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/drbd.html guide, which says that -virtual kernel users should manually compile the drbd kernel module, but gives no instructions, can anyone point me in the right direction please?
<JediMaster> And yes, tried -server kernel but it won't run on the VPS I'm using
<snow_ru> hmm
<snow_ru> hi all
<ActionParsnip> jvargas: same is on ifconfig
<snow_ru> there is no update for the the task bar ?
<snow_ru> ubuntu 11.04
<litb> hello all
<snow_ru> who is a motu here !
<whitekidney> My bass is very distorted in ubuntu, what can I do to solve it ?
<litb> i'm using ubuntu jaunty
<snow_ru> Very bad 11.04
<litb> but apt doesn't find the repository anymore :((
<ThinkT510> JediMaster: you should know better: do or do not, there is no try
<snow_ru> people are changing the distro now
<amero> hey guys. how to download a package from ppa when the official repo also serve that package? any way to tell aptitude to grab the package from ppa instead?
<ActionParsnip> litb: jaunty is dead, there is no more support for it
<litb> and in the mirrorlists at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors jaunty is missing for all the servers I tried
<litb> ActionParsnip: why is it dead?
<FireStorms> I want to undo a command I ran: sudo gconftool-2 --direct --config-source xml:readwrite:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults --type bool --set /apps/gdm/simple-greeter/disable_user_list true
<litb> :(
<Tyrnis> plop all
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | litb
<ubottu> litb: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<litb> is there any archive server that still supplies its packages?
<ActionParsnip> litb: regular releases are only supported 18 months
<amero> !maverick
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<FireStorms> When I run sudo gconftool-2 --direct --config-source xml:readwrite:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults --type bool --set /apps/gdm/simple-greeter/disable_user_list false
<litb> i mean, even old ones. I just wanna install this silly KDE program :(
<ActionParsnip> FireStorms: why does it need sudo?
<whitekidney> My bass is very distorted in ubuntu, what can I do to solve it ?
<FireStorms> ActionParsnip, It changes the login screen
<litb> ActionParsnip: that's bad news :( do you think I can get a .deb for it somewhere?
<FireStorms> When I restart my system the command takes effect again
<ActionParsnip> FireStorms: what are you trying to change?
<chaddy> whitekidney: try "pulseaudio -k", helps to have only one sound app running at a time
<FireStorms> ActionParsnip, Well the command makes it so the user list when you login dissapaers and replaced with a password input, I don't want this
<ActionParsnip> FireStorms: System->Administration->Login Window
<litb> ActionParsnip: ahh what's http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/  I think I can use it!
<whitekidney> chaddy: Nope, didn't help :(
<FireStorms> Please see this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10963670#post10963670
<FireStorms> I need help :/
<litb> it works :)
<keithb> whitekidney: have you tried loading the equaliser to look at the settings?
<whitekidney> keithb: Uh, which one? I tried turning the bass of in the sound properties but that gave me some high pitched whistle noise in my right speaker
<whitekidney> I also tried the one n Audalicious
<abys> Hey guys, my wireless connexion is deactivated and can't find a way to reactivate it, even after reinstall... the shortcut on the key board is not working and there is no switch on the computer...
<keithb> whitekidney: which ubuntu version you on?
<whitekidney> 10.04
<JediMaster> is there any reason why I can't install the -server kernel for the exact same build as the -virtual kernel and symlink the drbd.ko file?
<keithb> whitekidney: can't help any more, I have 11.04 here
<pedrocr> I connected a USB modem (huawei e1550) to ubuntu 11.04 but network manager doesn't show it
<pedrocr> in the past this was because the device needed to be switched to modem mode but now that seems to happen automatically
<keithb> whitekidney: and you can only access the equalizer through a sound app now
<pedrocr> I have /dev/ttyUSB0...3 but the desktop just doesn't react to it
<pedrocr> any ideas?
<fellipe> hi everyone, after I log in with a rbash account, why can't I do "su" to a new user? the authentication fails everytime
<Sidewinder1> !modem | pedrocr
<ubottu> pedrocr: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<pedrocr> Sidewinder1, It's a GSM modem not dial-up
<alienmindtrick> how do i get the 3 login screens not to pop up every time i start my machine?
<alienmindtrick> i'm using 11.04, i should have stated
<usr13> pedrocr: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1522540
<jvargas> where can I find the firewall rules that are set at system startup?
<abys> what is the web address I can use not to flood the chat to paste something?
<Net_Spy> greetings
<abys> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Net_Spy> im having issue with ssh
<pedrocr> usr13, that's for 10.04, where you needed to configure modeswitch, this version seems to be doing it automatically
<pedrocr> I'll try it anyway
<chaddy> that's a pity, Net_Spy
<Net_Spy> service started n listening to port 22 but cant get connect to my ubuntu machine from windows using putty
<chaddy> both on the same LAN?
<Net_Spy> yeah
<abys> can someone help me with that? http://paste.ubuntu.com/630381/ can't find a way ton activate it....
<soziety> hello, I want to install ubuntu, who version from ubuntu recommend me?
<usr13> pedrocr: I didn't really know if there was very much info there that you could use, didn't read all of it, but just was some discussion from people that used it.
<soziety> 10.10 or 11.04?
<chaddy> Net_Spy: is it a previously known host?
<Net_Spy> this is fresh ubuntu installation
<chaddy> what I mean is have you used putty to connect to a previous install at the same IP?
<usr13> soziety: Just depends on what kind of Ubuntu experience you are interested in.
<Net_Spy> yups
<usr13> soziety: There is a third option as well, 10.04
<chaddy> not sure how putty does it, but there will be a record of known hosts which doesn't match the new install perhaps
<soziety> ok thanks usr13
<usr13> soziety: My choices would be between 10.04 and 11.04
<Net_Spy> putty doesnt record
<Sidewinder1> !lts > soziety
<ubottu> soziety, please see my private message
<Net_Spy> infact ive removed it
<soziety> thanks
<Net_Spy> getting error conenction closed by 10.100.50.2
<Net_Spy> do I need to generate any sort of key or wat
<JediMaster> anyone know where I can find drbd8-module-source for natty?
<jvargas> where can I find the firewall rules that are set at system startup?
<usr13> Net_Spy: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Net_Spy> its all ready install
<chaddy> Net_Spy: can you connect from the ubuntu machine to itself? ie ssh user@10.100.50.2?
<usr13> jvargas: There are lots of firewall scripts on the internet that you could use/customize
<Net_Spy> Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer
<usr13> jvargas: You really need rules that meet your specific needs.
<Net_Spy> @usrl3 : Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer
<usr13> Net_Spy: Were you asked for password?
<Net_Spy> no even doing ssh localhost -p 22
<Net_Spy> gettting this : Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer
<usr13> Net_Spy: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<jvargas> usr13: I need to delete annoyinh rules defined by ubuntu that make my network card very slow
<Net_Spy> it says already installed
<chaddy> sudo restart ssh, if you're positive it's installed
<usr13> jvargas: "defined by ubuntu"?
<jvargas> usr13: yeah, somewhere it is setting some CONNMARK target tules
<usr13> jvargas: iptables -F   will delete them
<alienmindtrick> How can I prevent having to log into the 3 keyring logins that pop up each time i start my machine?
<usr13> jvargas: Are you sure?
<usr13> jvargas: Something tells me you are barking up the wrong tree.
<jvargas> usr13: yeah I know how to delete, but I want to remove them permanently
<chaddy> alienmindtrick: use insecure keyring storage was the only answer I found to that one
<usr13> jakeriver: Then you find the script and edit it, (or delete it).
<Net_Spy> stop n start it again
<Net_Spy> still same
<alienmindtrick> chaddy: i found a thread in ubuntu forums that suggested that. i tried it. still got all 3.
<usr13> jvargas: Unless you have created one, or have installed a firewall application that created one, there should not be a firewall script, by default.
<chaddy> Net_Spy: is your router redirecting port 22 to the right ip?
<Net_Spy> Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key and sshdCould not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
<Net_Spy> infact commented those line in config file
<chaddy> so you're doing passwordless authentication?
<Net_Spy> yes
<usr13> jvargas: (...that is why I think you may be barking up the wrong tree.)  How do you know, or what makes you think there is a firewall script on your system?
<Net_Spy> so
<usr13> Someone please correct me if I am wrong;  Ubuntu does not come with a firewall script.
<jvargas> usr13: because those rules are set
<chaddy> usr13: I'm not in a position to correct you as that is also my belief
<jvargas> usr13: I installed this system just yesterday
<usr13> Net_Spy: Are you using the right IP?
<Net_Spy> yeah
<Net_Spy> ip is correct
 * JediMaster kicks Ubuntu for specifically excluding drbd kernel module from the -virtual image =(
<JediMaster> and then removing the package to compile it manually
<JediMaster> "because it's in the kernel"... when it isn't in all the kernels =/
<usr13> Net_Spy: nmap 10.100.50.2
<usr13> Net_Spy: netstat -an |grep LISTEN |less
<usr13> jvargas: iptables -L
<Net_Spy> issue
<Net_Spy> resolved
<usr13> jvargas: What do you see....?
<DamnSoGooD> what is the command for channels list?
<usr13> jvargas: iptables -L |pastebinit
<Net_Spy> usrl3 and chaddy I ran sshd-generate
<jvargas> usr13: man I already delete them. They are on mangle table. I am still performing a "grep" to find them.
<chaddy> ok, thanks, sorry wasn't of more help, Net_Spy
<Net_Spy> some times solution r very simple
<Net_Spy> all we need to look closer :)
<Net_Spy> thank you guys for helping
<usr13> jvargas: yea, well, that is the only way I would know how to find them... unless I had a clue as to what application created them.
<usr13> jvargas: Did you use the ufw command previously?
<jvargas> usr13: nope, I disabled it before, already looked at it. it's somewhere else.
<jvargas> usr13: ok found them, it was a previous installation of zentyal.
<ameen_> ada berita baru apa neh??
<azzubbo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<usr13> jvargas: "previous install of zentyal"?  You said you "installed this system just yesterday".
<tolga> hi all how do i join the pinguyos chat
<bazhang> !id | ameen
<ubottu> ameen: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<jvargas> user: yep, installed for testing during some minutes
<bazhang> !alis | tolga
<ubottu> tolga: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<tolga> ?????????
<bazhang>  /msg alis list *pinguy* tolga
<ameen> oke trims... klo ubuntu-indonesia ada juga...
<bazhang> ameen, /join #ubuntu-id
<tdn> In Calc, how do I show the weekday name of a given date? I can use WEEKDAY(), however, this only gives me the weekday number, e.g. 2 or 3, and not the weekday name, e.g. tuesday or friday.
<bazhang> tdn, try #openoffice.org
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<chaddy> hello Tetracomm
<tdn> Ok
<Tetracomm> Renaming gdm to gdm.disabled no longer prevents GDM from loading at startup. Could someone tell me what to do in 10.04 LTS?
<bazhang> Tetracomm, what are you trying to do
<bazhang> !nox | Tetracomm this?
<ubottu> Tetracomm this?: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Tetracomm> bazhang: No. I want to tell it not to load GDM automatically. So It will just boot to the command prompt and I can type gdm and press enter like I used to when ready.
<bazhang> Tetracomm, in text only mode?
<Tetracomm> I guess that is it.
<Tetracomm> I will try.
<JediMaster> is it possible to copy a kernel module from a different kernel and use it (same version number, e.g. copy a -server module into -virtual?)
<bazhang> JediMaster, to accomplish what
<JediMaster> bazhang: to get drbd8 module that's missing in -virtual
<bazhang> JediMaster, what's that module do
<JediMaster> bazhang: makes drbd work =)
<m_fulder> Im tryin out the ssmtp and filled out all the information in my config correctly ie the host authuser and authpassword..but now when I try send mails with ssmtp mail ad then write To:mail From:mail Subject: mysub and some message I get the error message couldn'tconect to smtp.mysmtp.com:25 .. why is that :(
<bazhang> JediMaster, care to explain what that is?
<JediMaster> bazhang: "networked raid 1"
<bazhang> JediMaster, no
<m_fulder> Cannot open *
<JediMaster> bazhang, surely if it's the same exact version with just different modules it should work
<bazhang> JediMaster, then why ask
<JediMaster> bazhang: because I don't know how I'd go about doing it, I've tried copying the drbd.ko file into the same directory in the /lib/modules/....-virtual/ directory and it still doesn't find it
<JediMaster> bazhang: I figured there was some way of loading the module in that I didn't know about, insmod says it's an invalid format, and modprobe can't find it
<fellipe> hi friends. In ubuntu 11.04 server, when I log on with some user and try su to another user or even root user, I get authentication failure, just like password incorrect..  can anyone help?
<fellipe> hi friends. In ubuntu 11.04 server, when I log on with some user and try su to another user or even root user, I get authentication failure, just like password incorrect..  can anyone help?
<fellipe> hi friends. In ubuntu 11.04 server, and 10.10 desktop, when I log on with some user and try su to another user or even root user, I get authentication failure, just like password incorrect..  can anyone help?
<lafon> fellipe, if someone knows the answer they will respond
<lafon> stop flooding
<fellipe> ok sorry
<vampyro> what about sudo fellipe
<jpds> fellipe: Well, check /var/log/auth.log
<fellipe> jpds: hi, check it for what?
<jpds> fellipe: Any errors it might say.
<Kartagis> why am I getting "No username specified" in syslog even though I have the line "//campus01/mtozses    /mnt/t        cifs        credentials=/root/.mtozses        0    0" in my /etc/fstab?
<fellipe> jpds: ok, wait.
<fellipe> jpds: hi,
<deliria> Hey, when another program which uses sound is open mpd fails to play, and gives the following error message: output: Failed to open "My ALSA Device" [alsa]: Failed to open ALSA device "hw:0,0": Device or resource busy
<fellipe> jdps: Jun 21 10:02:12 ubuntu-server su[3359]: FAILED su for root by rconta. Jun 21 10:02:12 ubuntu-server su[3359]: - /dev/pts/1 rconta:root. Jun 21 10:02:19 ubuntu-server unix_chkpwd[3362]: check pass; user unknown
<deliria> player_thread: problems opening audio device while playing "<snip>.mp3"
<deliria> Any idea how to fix that? It happens, for example, after I finish watching a video in youtube and the tab is still open, or when mplayer is paused
<fellipe> jdps:  Jun 21 10:02:19 ubuntu-server unix_chkpwd[3362]: password check failed for user .Jun 21 10:02:19 ubuntu-server unix_chkpwd[3362]: password check failed for user .
<vladimirov> good day, I have write this script, but it doesnt work, just start the first app, what is wrong? http://pastebin.com/sWvUGDA3
<chaddy> deliria: pulseaudio -k
<fellipe> jdps:  Jun 21 10:02:22 ubuntu-server su[3361]: FAILED su for fellipe by rconta. Jun 21 10:02:22 ubuntu-server su[3361]: - /dev/pts/1 rconta:fellipe. Jun 21 10:06:59 ubuntu-server sshd[3256]: Received disconnect from 192.168.254.11 . Jun 21 10:06:59 ubuntu-server sshd[3230]: pam_unix(sshd:session): session closed
<chaddy> might help to close the sound using tab, too
<fellipe> jdps: any idea?
<DamnSoGooD> how can i install a theme from other diistro?
<deliria> chaddy: I'm not using pulseaudio (actually I'm using debian stable, but couldn't get any help else where and this channel had always helped me with debian problems)
<chaddy> sorry, deliria, what alsa knowledge I had has dimmed with time
<jpds> fellipe: No, but now you have something to start researching from.
<deliria> chaddy: thanks anyway :)
<fellipe> jdps: indeed.. :/
<sipior> fellipe: given that the log says "user unknown", are you quite sure the user exists on the system in question?
<fellipe> sipior: of course! I've just created a new user to test this
<fellipe> sipior: and try to find out the mistery
<th0r> fellipe: and since the log says su failed....does that user have access to sudo?
<sipior> th0r: su is not sudo :-)
<fellipe> th0r: that's correct! it is what I would answer now
<fellipe> th0r: anyway, the user does not belong to sudoers
<th0r> sipior: yeah....but an earlier im said the credentials were in /root/.....
<fellipe> ??
<sipior> th0r: sorry, what does that have to do with anything?
<th0r> sipior: sorry...just realized I crossed threads back there somewhere
<fellipe> sipior and th0r: ubuntu 10.04 it works fine..
<louis_> cool
<sipior> fellipe: does "sudo -i -u <desired username>" work?
<fellipe> sipior: I will try, but I guess will not work because the first user does not belongs to sudoers group
<lafon> can the auto scroll be disabled in empathy?
<sipior> fellipe: then add them.
<fellipe> sipior:but I can't add, because I am trying  to have a very limited user in firewall, to connect via ssh
<sipior> fellipe: well, it's working.
<louis_> i just uninstalled empathy.. its doesn't connect to facebook
<n1xNc0d3> hi, I'm having issues wid my ATI graphics. even if i set my resolution to 1024x768 at 85Hz the frequency goes back to 60Hz after restarting.
<fellipe> sipior: what's is working?
<sipior> fellipe: your user is very limited.
<fellipe> sipior: and what version are  you using?
<sipior> fellipe: a mix, at the moment.
<fellipe> sipior: I do not know "mix" version :(
 * sipior sighs
<fellipe> sipior: I've just tested in ubuntu 10.04, creating a rbash user and then su <new user> , and worked
<sipior> fellipe: then use 10.04
<b0ot> Anyone know of something good where people could upload configs with certain tags, and then people could search for configs?
<fellipe> sipior: so, what fuckin'  is happening in recently versions ????
<lafon> louis_ unfortunately that doesn't answer my question
<bazhang> fellipe, no cursing
<fellipe> sipior: I cannot use 10.04 because the current firewall is 10.10
<sipior> fellipe: my guess is that you have configured your system badly. no one else seems to have this issue.
<Supradeep> where can i find a s/w for telugu fonts??
<louis_> lafon: I just expressed myself. I tried it from the tray icon "mail" but no luck
<bazhang> ttf-telugu-fonts Supradeep ?
<fellipe> sipior: I've installed a fresh system in virtual box to do these tests, so the only thing I did was : useradd -m -d /home/raccount -s /bin/rbash raccount  and then passwd raccount
<lafon> louis_: lol ok
<Supradeep> yap
<bazhang> Supradeep, sudo apt-get install ttf-telugu-fonts
<Supradeep> didnt get u
<sipior> fellipe: can you use the login normally?
<bazhang> Supradeep, thats the command to install via terminal
<Supradeep> terminal??
<krux> lol
 * Sidewinder1 sighs...
<bazhang> Supradeep, or install via synaptic package manager
<bazhang> !software | Supradeep
<ubottu> Supradeep: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Supradeep> ok i'll try to... thanx bazhang
<bazhang> you're welcome Supradeep
<lafon> what is the component msdxm.ocx? I need it for a win program.
<bazhang> lafon, in ubuntu? where do you see this
<lafon> after starting up a program for wine
<bazhang> lafon, try #winehq perhaps
<lafon> ok thanks
<troulouliou> hi  i have ubuntu 11.04 with unity 2D and randomly my gtk theme fail back to classic theme on startup
<troulouliou> really can't understand the problem
<bazhang> troulouliou, how did you select unity-2d
<krux> lafon, if you google it up you will find that file needed..
<louis_> I just love classic theme until unity gets better... even gnome3 needs to be better
<troulouliou> bazhang, in GDM
<lafon> ill try that krux
<troulouliou> louis_, i mean i would like to have ambiance theme applied
<krux> it's a Windows Media Player 2 ActiveX Control
<louis_> troulouliou: Did you select classic theme at login screen?
<troulouliou> no and in theme selection i choose ambiance but randomy it is either classic or ambiance
<louis_> just log out, select ubuntu classic and choose the ambience theme
<OerHeks> louis_ is right, login classic, change theme, logout and start unity again, may help. i believe the theme is not 100% compatible ?
<fellipe> sipior: what login can I use normally?
<jasl> Trying to increase the timeout on phpmyadmin.  A google search turns up multiple suggestions to add this: $cfg['LoginCookieValidity'] = 3600 * 9;  But that didn't do anything for me.  Any ideas?
<sipior> fellipe: the one that you created, and are attempting to su to. can you use that login outside of su?
<jasl> And before it's asked, I did restart Apache.
<ntr0py> why could nautilus-open-terminal NOT appear in the context menu after relogin?
<fellipe> sipior: sure. I can connect via ssh using this user normally
<louis_> maybe he needs with no effects... if video card is the trouble
<sipior> fellipe: so which account are you trying to su from?
<internetpc> ActionParsnip : hi..I just purchased "hp pavilion dv6".  In Additional Drivers it gave me AMD Graphics driver.I installd it and it asked me to restart.After the restart ubuntu failed to open..plz help me...I have formatted the genuine windows 7 which was inbuilt.
<sipior> fellipe: so, to clarify, you can login to both user1 and user2 normally at a prompt, but "su user2" does not work when logged in as user1?
<tang> hi
<fellipe> spior: step by step: 1) useradd -m -d /home/test -s /bin/rbash  test;  2) passwd test (password: 123); 3) ssh test@<ip>; 4) su myaccount (password is 123 too); 5) authentication failure (in ubuntu 10.10 or higher)
<tang> #russia
<edbian> #america
<chaddy>  /join #russia
<tang> spasibo
<internetpc> anyone plz help me..
<bazhang> internetpc, with what
<internetpc> bazhang : I just purchased "hp pavilion dv6".  In Additional Drivers it gave me AMD Graphics driver.I installd it and it asked me to restart.After the restart ubuntu failed to open..plz help me...I have formatted the genuine windows 7 which was inbuilt.
<wx4nc> internet: what do you mean it wouldnt open?
<vavrek> internetpc: NTB has dual GPU ? integrated and dedicated ?
<bazhang> internetpc, failed to open? it did not boot at all?
<fellipe> sipior:  so, to clarify, you can login to both user1 and user2 normally at a prompt, but "su user2" does not work when logged in as user1? that's correct!
<internetpc> ya..but it was just like a terminal..and it Welcomed me and told me about my last visit..
<wx4nc> internet: FYI, the DV6 is notorious for overheating issues. Get a cooling pad and keep it on there. You don't want the board to go out
<internetpc> vavrek : dedicated
<CooKieMonster> who can help me setting up a tv viewer program on my ubuntu ?
<bazhang> internetpc, this was a wubi install?
<Sly> hi. trying to compile php without suhosin on bubuntu 10.10 like this http://ak33m.com/?p=55
<bazhang> Sly, whats bubuntu
<Sly> but i need a packet called "locales-all" which isnt available anywhere
<wx4nc> internet: try pressing ctrl-alt-f7, see if that gets you in. if not, try logging in and typing "startx" without the quotes
<Sly> bazhang:sry, meant ubuntu
<sipior> fellipe: does it work the other way "su test"?
<alienmindtrick> how do i prevent having to log in to keyring 3 times every time i start my machine?
<fellipe> sipior: what other way?
<internetpc> bazhang : no..I used " Erase and use complete disk" option.
<Sidewinder1> CooKieMonster, What you want to do can be frustrating; you'll want to look into both MythTV and Kaffeine.
<sipior> fellipe: if you're logged in as "myaccount", can you su to user test?
<Sidewinder1> CooKieMonster, Not necessairily in that order; I use Kaffeine.
<CooKieMonster> kaffeine support philiphs tv tuner chip ?
<Sly> anyone wants to help me compiling php OR getting the damn locales-all package?
<ActionParsnip> alienmindtrick: set a blank password for the keyring
<sipior> fellipe: anyway, i've got a meeting in about five minutes, so i'm off. good luck getting the login straightened out.
<ntr0py> How can i get "open in terminal" in nautilus context menu?
<Sidewinder1> CooKieMonster, Not sure, I think there is a place on the MythTV web site to check hardware compatibility with the various kernels/versions...
<fellipe> sipior: ok, thanks!
<dr_Willis> !keyring
<alienmindtrick> ActionParsnip: that only works until you log out and then back in. i've read similar problems with other users in ubuntu forums.
<internetpc> bazhang : are you there ?
<nikhildubey> I need help friends.,.. Just installed windows 7 on ubuntu 11.04. Problem as expected. win7 bootloader eaten up my grub..what to do?
<alienmindtrick> ActionParsnip:  also, if you check the tick box for "always log in..." that is one of 4 options with the pop up windows, the same applies - it only works until you log out.
<dr_Willis> internetpc:  dont msg me  talk in channel
<edbian> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<edbian> nikhildubey: You got that?
<internetpc> dr_Willis : ok..plz help me sir..I just purchased "hp pavilion dv6".  In Additional Drivers it gave me AMD Radeon Graphics driver.I installed it and it asked me to restart.After the restart ubuntu failed to open ie it was just like I was in recovery mode..plz help me...I have formatted the genuine windows 7 which was inbuilt.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2  nikhildubey
<dr_Willis> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Sly> apt-get build-dep php5 tells me it couldnt find the required "locales-all" package. how to get it??
<nikhildubey> i am rite now on ubuntu 11.04 from live disk.. please tell what to do now?
<Sidewinder1> !grubrepair > nikhildubey
<ubottu> nikhildubey, please see my private message
<Lofde> .
<bazhang> nikhildubey, read the link provided above
<Lofde> wow ive been logged in here for probably 2 weeks and didnt even realize it lol
<edbian> Lofde: That's stability for ya!
<Lofde> yea isn't that the truth :) ..
<skyubuntu> hi
<edbian> skyubuntu: hello
<skyubuntu> any idea how to fix that
<jvargas> how can I make all of my kernels appear in grub at startup?
<skyubuntu> Cannot find config.m4. Make sure that you run '/usr/local/bin/phpize' in the top level source directory of the module
<bazhang> skyubuntu, fix what
<edbian> skyubuntu: fix what?
<jvargas> And, of course, how can I make appear grub on Natty? It never appears.
<skyubuntu> i just run /usr/local/bin/phpize
<edbian> skyubuntu: oh reading...
<em_> hello how i can remove "about me" and "mail" gadgets on the top of left corner
<bazhang> jvargas, hold shift at boot
<nikhildubey> i run this command: sudo apt-get install grub-pc
<nikhildubey> next?
<edbian> skyubuntu: I think you need to run that command from inside a specific folder.  I don't know what folder they're referring to though
<SoftarPaul> Is there any way for installing winamp in Ubuntu?
<dr_Willis> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious or xmms2 instead.
<skyubuntu> i try to install imagick
<em_> sudo apt-get install audacious
<bazhang> SoftarPaul, why bother. use audacious instead
<jvargas> bazhang: thanks, will try now
<em_> how i can remove "about me" and "mail" gadgets on the top of left corner
<em_> ubuntu 11.04)
<SoftarPaul> bazang: I use winamp in my phone and want to sync(you can do that with winamp+phone)
<nikhildubey> Guys what to do now?? grub 2 ?
<bazhang> em_, you mean right corner presumably
<skyubuntu> when i run this sudo pecl install imagick i het error for phpize :)
<abhinavmehta> there is some directory/path, which redirects output to output console...like "echo "hello world" > /dev/null" will output to some dump terminal...similarly whts the directory/path for getting output on current output console..
<bazhang> nikhildubey, continue following the guide?
<dr_Willis> !appsn
<em_> bazhang, yes i mean right corner
<edbian> nikhildubey: Read the guide multiple people have posted for you.
<nikhildubey> bazhang: pls tell where to start? i just did sudo apt-get install grub-pc
<bazhang> !uptime
<g[r]eek> Hi, I'm currently running 10.10, and the default install of Vim is version 7.2 - how do I get Vim 7.3 (which is the default for Ubuntu 11.04) without upgrading Ubuntu?
<bazhang> nikhildubey, in the link? continue following it
<bazhang> g[r]eek, check for a PPA or compile it?
<g[r]eek> ppa?
<ubuntu__> hy
<dr_Willis> !ppa
<bazhang> !ppa | g[r]eek
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<ubottu> g[r]eek: please see above
<Sidewinder1> !grubrepair > nikhildubey
<ubottu> nikhildubey, please see my private message
<g[r]eek> bazhang, thanks
<wols> nikhildubey: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB2
<em_> so, what i should to do...
<bazhang> em_, dont think that is removable
<wols> bazhang: it's software. of course it is removable
<em_> i think that's gnome applets
<bazhang> wols, then please explain how
<dr_Willis> unity is very locked dowd
<puckipedia> \
<em_> but i don't know pack names...
<edbian> wols: If you mean by editing source code...
<wols> edbian: probably other ways too. e.g. rm-ing a .so or such :)
<dr_Willis> webupd8 site has a list of unity hacks
<bazhang> em_, the only thing I can think of is something called confity, but thats an unsupported PPA
<odix> anybody know how to get rid of all the junk ubuntu server spits at you when you login via bash shell
<odix> its not in .profile
<dr_Willis> confity did not do a lot  when i checked it out.
<dr_Willis> odix:  touch. hushlogin
<dr_Willis> ooops typo
<dr_Willis>  touch  .hushlogin
<tobago> when i want to list all cron jobs for use foo i do "crontab -u foo -l". where is it configured? in which file to find the configurations using vim?
<tobago> user
<nikhildubey> bazhang: i tried this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB2 .and installed boot repair graphical tool.. now what to do i am confused
<m_fulder>  can't telnet anything there's just written Trying <IP> all the time :S what could be wrong???
<m_fulder> I*
<tobago> "vi /etc/cron.d/foo" ???
<wx4nc> tobago: i edit using the command "crontab -e"
<odix> what does touch do
<wx4nc> i cant remember where it goes though
<wx4nc> odix: creates a file
<dr_Willis> makes a file   see man touch
<tobago> wx4nc: well. i know. just wanted to verify something.
<odix> ahh, thats ubuntus way, so there is no file where i can actually edit it, except .profile, its hardcoded
<wx4nc> ie, "touch boobs" creates a file called "boobs" in the working directory
<tobago> lol @ wx4nc
<tobago> touch boops! funny example...
<wx4nc> haha figured some of us could relate
<odix> no still there
<odix> its all the landscape data when you enter a shell i want gone...ubuntu throws at you
<ro2lpeels> hi
<dr_Willis> odix:  it depends pn what junk you are talking about
<odix> load status
<chaddy> motd, odix?
<odix> the advertisement
<chaddy> message of the day
<odix> for canocial, yes i guess the motd
<Raven90> hej
<fortisv> Mornin guys. New to Ubuntu (and Linux) here and have what is probably a dumb question... if I'm a member of a group, and there is a folder with that group as default and r-x group permissions, I should be able to access it right?
<odix> the welcome to ubuntu stuff...
<dr_Willis> hushlogin should hide the motd
<edbian> fortisv: yep
<odix> .hushlogin doesnt ;\
<fortisv> odd, it still says access denied :/
<odix> hmm
<dr_Willis> unless you typoed
<edbian> fortisv: If you mean 'that group as default' that that group is the group owner of course
<odix> i still want my .profile echo stuff said, but those are my words...tried googling, let me try again
<wx4nc> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CCIQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.howtogeek.com%2Fhowto%2Fubuntu%2Fchange-ssh-welcome-banner-on-ubuntu%2F&rct=j&q=ubuntu%20change%20motd&ei=5qcATq72EuXc0QGs9fXRDg&usg=AFQjCNFJ6Ap-KdipqqAVsUpm-FmIZuQMSQ&sig2=-tnbkp38nraiUIcmC3M0iA&cad=rja
<dr_Willis> not at home so i cant double check it
<edbian> fortisv: Did you just add yourself to the group? You'll have to log out and log back in.
<wx4nc> odix, try that
<fortisv> edbian: aha! thats what I was missing.  thanks i'll try!
<wx4nc> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ssh-welcome-banner-on-ubuntu/
<wx4nc> sorry, that should work a little better
<edbian> fortisv: sure
<odix> ahh im dumb
<odix> ./etc/motd
<odix> you said it before, thanks wx4nc
<wx4nc> anytime
<punkinhell> hi, can anyone recommend a superb FPS game in ubuntu like unreal tournament???
<dr_Willis> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<bazhang> punkinhell, the software center has a listing, perhaps take a look
<punkinhell> my software listing has only the offcial ubuntu repositories
<punkinhell> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<san> can anyone please help me
<phoque_uni> san, depends
<bazhang> san, with what
<dr_Willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<san> i installed this ubuntu many times 11.04 even 10.10 but it hangs after i enter username password
<san> then i go to second option of rescue there i choose failsafe option with low graphics and it works
<san> i reinstalled many times same problem
<san> it tells ubuntu is unable to correctly detect your display something like that
<dr_Willis> i agree x video issue.
<dr_Willis> what  video card
<san> intel dgc100 2gb ram dual core 3ghz inbuilt ati x200 what do i do?
<san> even setup hanged everytime i used alternate setup to install
<san> in 9.10 compiz effects worked nice
<san> but its end of life for 9.10 sad
<san> other versions dont work
<san> dr_Willis: inbuilt ati x200
<b0ot> When I tried to do apt-get install tasketl I get errors were encountered while processing gdm, gdm-guest-session, ubuntu-desktop
<san> dr_Willis: i guess it is 128mb only i dont need unity but even in ubuntu classic it doesnt boot i hav to choose this failsafe option
<b0ot> any ideas?
<ohir> san: check your ati chipset carefully then search forums for advice (how to use old proprietary drivers with new ubuntus)
<san> ohir:sorry?
<odix> hmm /etc/motd isnt working, something is filling etc motd with live variables at login
<odix> something for landscape i believe
<san> ohir: i googled that but i dint understood so i came here for help
<ohir> san: you need to know exactly what chip is culprit. x200 is not enough descriptive
<san> ohir: d102gcc
<ohir> san: I understand that yours is put into notebook box, so you need to know what kind of x200 chip your box has
<fist> hey does someone know where i can change the background color of some text in libreOffice impress (presentation)? my dialog looks like this: http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/7172/screenshot18k.png but should be http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/4034/nuotrauka3.png
<san> ohir: :( and how to know that i am really sorry i am not that pro
<san> ohir: anyways.. i just downloaded and installed kde version i will reboot and try running in kdm enviroment then in gdm
<ohir> san: quick google says http://blogs.kde.org/node/3942
<chaddy> odix: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10610310
<Sidewinder1> san, If all else fails, as a last resort, you may wish to install 10.04 and try it.
<magicj> Help - I am getting the message: Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<odix> thank you
<odix> exactly what i needed
<chaddy> no worries
<odix> sometimes ubuntu is a bit to automated for me =)
<odix> back to slack!
<odix> hah, no
<ohir> san: thats pity but ati do not want to cooperate with open source developers. So its really hard way if you are not professional. For the future I'd advise to not buying anything with ati label on it. Its their (ati) fault mostly
<san> Sidewinder1: tried... only 9.10 works
<Sidewinder1> san, What ohir, said!
<san> ohir: :( hmmmm.. sad
<san> hmmm
<Sidewinder1> san, Nvidia would be my choice.
<san> anyways i am rebooting in kde desktop of 11.04
<Sidewinder1> san, Good luck!
<san> Sidewinder1: its costlier in my region much than ati
<san> Sidewinder1: i am not that rich so i prefer ati/amd cards
<Sidewinder1> san, Sometimes, not always, 'ya get what 'ya pay for. :D
<san> anyways thanks all for help...
<Sidewinder1> No prob.
<Monotoko> Sidewinder1, there are several exceptions to that :P
<Sidewinder1> Monotoko, There always are...
<edbian> Am I running this correctly?  convert image.jpg --resize 1024x2884   ?
<Monotoko> Sidewinder1, suppose the exceptions prove the rule
<Sidewinder1> Monotoko, Gonna' go philosophical on us? ;-)
<ActionParsnip> edbian: I believe you need the output file name
<fortisv> edbian: that worked, thanks
<ActionParsnip> edbian: http://tuxarena.blogspot.com/2009/08/tip-of-day-resize-images-from-cli-using.html
<fortisv> anyone here know anything about remote networking with mysql and socket connection errors?
<jconnolly> using compiz, non-Unity (classic) 11.04, and 2 sections of my screen are unclickable... anyone have an idea as to the cause?  it's two horizontal stripe regions.  I think it's compiz or gnome because it's not particular to an application.  it happens with gnome-terminal, chrome, etc.  Gotta be a windowing thing.
<delinquentme> what needs to be done to get flash to run correctly on ubuntu 10.04?
<hpuser> a red suit
<stkrzysiak> delinquentme: theres a cool flash dl script someone wrote
<koshieFinalReliz> Hi
<delinquentme> stkrzysiak, im FOR it
<koshieFinalReliz> delinquentme, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree don't work ?
<koshieFinalReliz> What is your browser ?
<delinquentme> id love to have it work on FF and chrome
<koshieFinalReliz> Install flashplugin-nonfree, reboot your browsers and it works normaly.
<koshieFinalReliz> delinquentme, 32 or 64 bits ?
<stkrzysiak> delinquentme, i cant find it, but google it, it just dls what you needs, and build, it was what I used when I had 10.04
<delinquentme> 64
<Sidewinder1> delinquentme, Flash works fine in my 10.04 FF...Have you seen:
<koshieFinalReliz> delinquentme, try my way
<delinquentme> koshieFinalReliz, i just ran the commands :D
<Sidewinder1> !flash > delinquentme
<ubottu> delinquentme, please see my private message
<delinquentme> lets see if pandora works
<koshieFinalReliz> delinquentme, Ok ;)
<backsfull> hello world !
<backsfull> alguien ha trabajado con Backuppc ?
<koshieFinalReliz> hello backsfull
<koshieFinalReliz> !es backsfull
<backsfull> es una pregunta muy tonta
<backsfull> xD
<koshieFinalReliz> backsfull, english channel right here.
<BlouBlou> !es | backsfull
<ubottu> backsfull: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<backsfull> sorry ! kodapa
<delinquentme> pandora = not workage
<backsfull> by default, i connect to ubuntu-es
<koshieFinalReliz> BlouBlou, thanks :)
<BlouBlou> :)
<backsfull> sorry !!!
<backsfull> i visit ubuntu-es
<backsfull> :P
<backsfull> see you later friends !
<koshieFinalReliz> ++
<koshieFinalReliz> delinquentme, it works ?
<delinquentme> does not seem to work
<hpuser> disable no-flash plugin?
<thunder1212> hi
<koshieFinalReliz> delinquentme, wait
<koshieFinalReliz> I've the good way I thinjk
<thunder1212> i have some query regarding my laptop
<lafon> !ask | thunder1212
<ubottu> thunder1212: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<stkrzysiak> delinquentme, i can't be certain, but if all of the other methods mentioned fail, try this: http://www.myscienceisbetter.info/install-adobe-flash-player-square-on-linux.html  I believe that was what i used back then
<koshieFinalReliz> delinquentme, I've two way, one with a ppa : sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash and install flasplugin64-installer
<koshieFinalReliz> And install the 32 bits on your 64.
<koshieFinalReliz> Just, the 64 bits is no longer supported by Adobe.
<iceroot> koshieFinalReliz: wrong
<koshieFinalReliz> iceroot, Really ?
<iceroot> koshieFinalReliz: there is again an amd64 version
<Skeeter-> how can i manage to restore a superblock?
<owenm> Hi all. Running 10.04, just apt-get update && upgraded on my server. I'm stuck at a screen for grub-pc informing me that I have chose not to install grub to any devices, and asks if I want to continue without installing grub. Anyone seen this? I can file a bug if needed.
<wx4nc> owenm, did you update your kernel?
<piotr_> test
<piotr_> nice
<edbian> piotr_: working
<piotr_> it's work :)
<koshieFinalReliz> iceroot, in french «Adobe ayant momentanément arrêté le support officiel du plugin flash 64 bits, il est conseillé d'utiliser la version 32 bits faisant appel à nspluginwrapper depuis que des failles critiques ont été corrigées seulement dans la dernière version. » It's a information from the ubuntu-fr information.
<[snake]> when I double click on something I just downloaded in firefox's downloads box, it comes up saying the location is not a folder... why doesn't it just open the file?
<owenm> wx4nc: no kernel update
<piotr_> ok cya
<ActionParsnip> owenm: sounds like a grup-pc update, just humour it and it should be ok
<kingdom> ac
<iceroot> koshieFinalReliz: i luckily dont speak french
<iceroot> koshieFinalReliz: http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/square/
<wx4nc> owenm: Action just nailed it. Just go right along with it and it should work out fine. I remember I had a server do that once as well
<koshieFinalReliz> iceroot, That say, shortly, Adobe no longer support for a while the 64 bits version.
<koshieFinalReliz> So is dangerous.
<kingdom> Hello
<iceroot> koshieFinalReliz: ah yes you are right, the download page is holding an old version with security-wholes
<iceroot> koshieFinalReliz: like every flash-version....
<koshieFinalReliz> iceflatline, irony or really ? :D
<koshieFinalReliz> I don't speak english very well :)
<thunder1212> i use an acer laptop and recently i have noticed that the cooling fan does not work and the laptop gets overheated and the battery is also broken (which i knew of course:-) ), i got my laptop diagnosed at a service center and they say that the transistor which takes care of the cooling fan has burnt, i even saw the board ans it was ! so i want to know if use an external cooling pad will it solve the problem bcoz the company guy said that the mother
<thunder1212> board replacement will be very expensive. the laptop's warranty has expired..
<iceroot> koshieFinalReliz: the suare-version is out of date but using flash is always a security-risc... (but that is offtopic)
<koshieFinalReliz> iceroot, yes yes
<koshieFinalReliz> It's flash.
<siavoshkc> thunder1212: put another transistor there
<owenm> ActionParsnip, wx4nc: fair enough. same thing happens on dpkg-reconfigure, fwiw. it *does* regenerate the .cfg once I politely decline an install, and everything seems quite normal. i'll just try a reboot and see what happens. cheers!
<fellipe> hi friends! how to reinstall su command!!!????
<beli> thunder1212: nobody can tell you....all additional cooling stuff might help.....another idea would be to power your fan permanently from another power source of your mother board...
<iceroot> fellipe: how you removed it?
<kingdom> How to run multi touch in the touch board ?
<fellipe> iceroot: in fact, I will paste what I wrote
<fellipe> in other channel
<Galaxor> Hi.  In a VM, I've got two identical drives -- one in sata and one in ide.  I've got /dev/sda and /dev/sdb.  How do I tell which is which?  Which one is the robot imposter that I have to shoot?
<Galaxor> Do I cut the red wire or the blue wire?
<fellipe> iceroot: i've created an account and ln -s /bin/su  and then I did  chown user.user  to this link. And now I cannot do su command using non-root user, because the authentication always fail!!!
<kingdom> How to run multi touch in the touch board ?
<beli> fellipe: use nopaste to paste
<iceroot> fellipe: sudo still working?
<kingdom> How to run multi touch in the touch board ?
<fellipe> iceroot: sudo is ok, but when I use su in non-root session, the authentication always fails
<fellipe> !!
<fellipe> iceroot: so, how to recompile, or reinstall it??
<beli> fellipe: outch....what is your inital problem?
<kingdom> How to run multi touch in the touch board ?
<iceroot> fellipe: what? use remove the link and change the owner back with sudo
<iceroot> !repeat | kingdom
<ubottu> kingdom: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<fellipe> beli: as I told to iceroot, i've created an account and ln -s /bin/su  and then I did  chown user.user  to this link. And now I cannot do su command using non-root user, because the authentication always fail!!!
<beli> fellipe: noooo....why did you do that...what are you trying to do....
<fellipe> iceroot:  I already did this
<fellipe> beli: I don't have time to explain the entire history, so I need to get  fresh maverick su  command!
<iceroot> fellipe: -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 33112 21. Feb 14:00 /bin/su
<iceroot> fellipe: just change it with sudo to that
<beli> iceroot: chmod, not sudo
<iceroot> fellipe: the sticky-bit is important
<iceroot> beli: without sudo... have fun
<fellipe> iceroot: at this moment, my su is rwxr-xr-x
<beli> iceroot: but you dont use sudo to change permissions....you use sudo to run the chmod tool as root ;)
<MK``> Whenever I reboot/log out and back in, the theme I have selected is randomly not applied to my gnome panel, it uses the default (ugly) GTK+ theme. Any idea what could be causing this? It doesn't seem to be related to me changing panel settings.
<DevilCode> hey all, having some issues partitioning an SDHC card
<fellipe> iceroot: I am so nervous I don't know the correct command line to set permissions you told me
<iceroot> beli: i know that i mean and know that
<beli> fellipe: without the setuid bit it wount work
<DevilCode> The first (boot fat) partition works fine, the second an ext4 come up with superblock issues
<beli> iceroot: i know that you know....but  i guess he could missunderstand it ;)
<trippp> hi, i have a 50 gb ntfs partition and with wubi i have installed ubuntu 11.04  and it reserves 6 gbs... now i have removed everything from that drive and now i wanted to expand ubuntu to 20 gbs or more how can i do this? please help
<fellipe> beli or iceroot ,could you give me the command line to set the permissions?
<iceroot> fellipe: sudo chmod u+s /bin/su
<iceroot> fellipe: then it should work again
<kingdom> How to run multi touch in the touch board ?
<fellipe> I will try
<iceroot> kingdom: i already told you please not spam the channel with it
<bazhang> trippp, expand the wubi install?
<beli> fellipe: and maybe you have the time then to explain us your initial problem ;)
<trippp> bazhang, yes
<fellipe> WORKED!!!!
<fellipe> I LOVE YOUUUU!
<iceroot> fellipe: never!! change permissions on files belonging to root. there is a reason for the perission
<beli> fellipe: and now read about what the setuid and setgid bits are for ;)
<fellipe> :)
<fellipe> THANKS A LOT!!!!
<trippp> bazhang, is it possible ?
<beli> fellipe: and then dont use them yourself ;)   always use sudo for the trick
<mvumi> I don't have power point presentation in my office how do i get it?
<DevilCode> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6423995/sdhc-superblock-issues-when-partitioning
<kingdom> iceroot : I do not want to inconvenience, I want all to see ^ _ ^
<fellipe> ok, thanks!
<iceroot> kingdom: we saw about 7 times
<Faris> free tells me that 2259 mb of memory is used whereas system monitor says that only 610 mb is used
<Faris> which one is right ?
<iceroot> Faris: both
<Faris> wtf
<iceroot> !ram | Faris
<ubottu> Faris: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<Faris> thank's
<iceroot> Faris: there is a difference between free ram and the cached/buffered
<kingdom> I am sorry ..  bye . ^.^
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1625371 trippp
<iceroot> Faris: free is telling you about "free" shared" "buffers" "cached"
<[snake]> when I double click on something I just downloaded in firefox's downloads box, it comes up saying the location is not a folder... why doesn't it just open the file?
<trippp> bazhang, thank u.... :)
<Faris> I see
<bazhang> [snake], downloaded what
<Faris> and that's because Linux models many things as files
<Jerub> What's the correct way to configure a daemon to start on boot under ubuntu? What's the procedure?
<iceroot> Faris: no
<iceroot> Faris: but everything is a file for linux but that is not the reason
<iceroot> !boot | Jerub
<ubottu> Jerub: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Faris> Is that because of linux or because of the used filesystem ?
<iceroot> Faris: because of linux. the link from ubottu will tell you more details
<beli> Faris: on linux EVERYTHING is file...not just many things
<kingdom> Hello
<Faris> beli: Okey :]
<iceroot> Faris: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<ohir> Faris: is that because linux likes you. So it caches many files you may use. In case an app needs memory freeing it from cache and giving to an app takes microseconds
<kingdom> Faris :Do you speak Arabic?
<Jerub> iceroot: i'd really rather not use /etc/rc.local, is there a manual on the topic of adding services that can be activated with update-rc.d that i can acess?
<iceroot> Jerub: man update-rc.d
<The_Explorer> How does one force xorg to use kernel keymap?
<Jerub> iceroot: that didn't answer my question, was i unclear?
<[snake]> bazhang, it happens with everything I download... this one is a torrent file.
<iceroot> Jerub: you asked for a manual about update-rc.d correct?
<Jerub> iceroot: no, i asked how to add services that i can then configure with update-rc.d
<maujhsn> maujhsn is in the house Hello everybody! I learning libvisual for the first time can anymore tell me what path or folder to goto to compile libvisual?
<Jerub> it looks like i'm actually looking up the wrong tree, it looks like modern practice is to use upstart and /etc/init/* instead of /etc/init.d/*
<Jerub> yep, looks like update-rc.d is definately the wrong thing to use entirely.
<anniex> hi:)
<[snake]> anniex, hi
<beli> Jerub: it's a question of philosophy....look at slackware....still using BSD style inits
<Jerub> beli: i'm not caring about philosophy, i'm just after good practices so i can put together something.
<anniex> snake hello
<anniex> how are you
<beli> Jerub: and that leads you again to philosophy....waht is best practice? who defines that?
<[snake]> anniex, I'm good... but this is a support irc thingy... last time I tried having a casual conversation, I got yelled at.
<Goliath> Hey i am using kubuntu. what package do i have to install so i have ubuntu? ubuntu-desktop ?
<beli> Jerub: use what fits your needs and does not isolate you from the main stream
<ActionParsnip> Goliath: it's one way, yes
<Goliath> ActionParsnip: whad do you mean its one way
<ActionParsnip> Goliath: well, it will install a FULL Ubuntu desktop. You can install Gnome without all the gnome apps and just use the desktop
<Goliath> ActionParsnip: so it installs some apps used only by ubuntu and not kubuntu?
<ikonia> Goliath: ubuntu-desktop installs gnome, themes, base applications etc, gnome-desktop, installs gnome
<Goliath> ok
<ActionParsnip> Goliath: for example, if you install ubuntu-desktop you will alos install gedit, you already have kate / kwrite whatever so you will duplicate apps
<beli> Goliath: why do you want to switch to ubuntu? and do you have your /home on a seperated volume?
<[snake]> can you dualboot with two different hard drives?
<ActionParsnip> [snake]: yes
<[snake]> and grub
<ActionParsnip> [snake]: yes
<Goliath> i just want ubuntu also
<[snake]> cool
<maujhsn> I learning libvisual for the first time can anymore tell me what path or folder to goto to compile libvisual?
<Goliath> so the end system if i run ubuntu-desktop install is the same as if i had a new ubuntu?
<Goliath> kubunu + ubuntu-desktop = ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Goliath: yes
<Goliath> ok
<BlouBlou> Goliath: kubuntu + ubuntu-desktop + unity + gnome = ubuntu
<ikonia> Goliath: ubuntu/kubuntu are the same os, different desktops
<ActionParsnip> Goliath: you will have the choice at login, depends how much space you have to hold all the extraapps
<Goliath> BlouBlou: what is unity?
<Pici> !flavors
<ubottu> !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu
<wiegraf77> blablabla
<ikonia> wiegraf77: ?
<BlouBlou> well, remove unity if you want from the list
<bazhang> wiegraf77, pardon?
<beli> Goliath: idea to not double stuff and install bloat your disc.....would be to overwrite your system partitions and remount /home/ ..............BUT you need your home on seperate partition for this
<BlouBlou> but you need gnome too, or it will be kubuntu with ubuntu apps, but no the same desktop
<wiegraf77> sorry just testing.....
<beli> Goliath: and you dont need to install gnome to run gnome apps......gnome libs are enough
<Goliath> ActionParsnip: does ubuntu-desktop package include unity?
<Goliath> or gnome-desktop
<delinquentme> how does one install a tarball?
<bazhang> delinquentme, of what
<delinquentme> firefox
<bazhang> delinquentme, you are on ubuntu? firefox is already installed
<delinquentme> yeap reinstalling
<bazhang> delinquentme, use the package manager then
<Skeeter-> I need some help trying to recover my RAID superblock
<delinquentme> flash doesnt won with that package so im installing it right off their website
<delinquentme> won = work
<delinquentme> which they've got a linux tarball for
<delinquentme> sooo thats what id like to install
<bazhang> delinquentme, sure it does. works fine here
<BluesKaj> it probly won't work either , delinquentme
<beli> delinquentme: fix your install......flash is working with firefox on ubuntu...you need to install additional packages
<delinquentme> x64?
<bazhang> yes
<delinquentme> i know i've installed like 4 packages
<delinquentme> none work
<beli> delinquentme: you messed up your setup
<bazhang> delinquentme, which ones
<delinquentme> 2 this try and probs like 3 before
<delinquentme> so how to i reset them
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: can you give the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<bazhang> delinquentme, gnash?
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: use http://pastebin.com to host the text please
<beli> delinquentme: start firefox and install flash-aid add-on :)
<delinquentme> ActionParsnip,  http://pastebin.com/N7i7qFDw
<beli> delinquentme: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/flash-aid/
<Goliath> ikonia: can you include pypanel in ubuntus repositories, as it used to be?
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: sudo dpkg -P gnash-common mozilla-plugin-gnash; sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash; sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-installer
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: gives native 64bit flash :)
<ikonia> Goliath: sorry what ?
<cybervolfe> join #ubuntu
<maujhsn> I learning libvisual for the first time can anymore tell me what path or folder to goto to compile libvisual?
<bazhang> cybervolfe, you are here already
<Pici> Goliath: pypanel was removed from Debian and thusly removed from Ubuntu.
<cybervolfe> hey i am having a problem with my swap
<Pici> Goliath: See the deleted record here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pypanel/+publishinghistory
<cybervolfe> can u help
<ActionParsnip> Goliath: it stopped in hardy, ages ago
<LINUX_RAMBO> HOLA A TODOS
<delinquentme> ActionParsnip, .. it installs
<delinquentme> and crashes
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: can you pastebin the result please
<Goliath> Pici: Why was it removed?
<delinquentme> ActionParsnip, from the install?
<Pici> Goliath: It says right on the page that I linked you.
<cybervolfe> actually my ubuntu is not utilizing it
<delinquentme> http://pastebin.com/LRMVyHJd
<cybervolfe> can anyone help
<cybervolfe> ?
<ikonia> cybervolfe: ubuntu will use swap when it needs to
<The_Explorer> can anyone inform me how to make X use the default kernel keymap layout
<Goliath> Pici: dead upstream and buggy?
<ikonia> Goliath: read the page
<cybervolfe> i am having 4 gb ram and 4 gb swap
<Goliath> ikonia: i read it
<delinquentme> updated ActionParsnip  http://pastebin.com/LRMVyHJd
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: you will need to run:  sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<Goliath> ikonia: its a history
<ikonia> cybervolfe: ok
<dageriv> i want to remove all gui features in 11.04, making the gui run as fast as possible. but i cant find anything in the settings
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: then close ALL browsers and rerun, should be fine#
<cybervolfe> but untill now it had been  never used it
<teknowill> exot
<ActionParsnip> dageriv: install lxde, it'll be faster
<hagalaz> Hi Channel. I'd need help with email sound notification. I get none in Thunderbird and FF addons (ymail wtacher, gmail manager). I tried system/built-in and custom wav. -  I I use ubuntu 10.10
<Pici> Goliath: Thats what it says, so yes.
<ikonia> cybervolfe: probably never needed it, 4GB of ram is quite a lot for a generic desktop
<Goliath> ikonia: read the page https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pypanel/+publishinghistory
<ikonia> Goliath: I don't need/want to read it thanks
<Goliath> Pici: so what if it is buggy. maybe i want a buggy application
<Goliath> ikonia: it doesnt say much as you can see
<cybervolfe> but now my system seems to be slow
<cybervolfe> i dont know why
<sipior> Goliath: nothing stops you from installing it on your own.
<ikonia> Goliath: the fact remains, it's removed and now unavailable from the ubuntu repos
<mneptok> Goliath: you are free to grab the source for any program you wish and compile it.
<Goliath> pfff
<Goliath> thats why i use arch
<Goliath> in case you wonder
<Pici> Goliath: Then take it up with Debian.  You can search their bugs database as well as I can to find the details.
<ikonia> cybervolfe: ok , what have you done to investigate
<Goliath> Pici: i thought ubuntu didnt copy debian
<sipior> Goliath: you're really asking why ubuntu doesn't keep crappy software in its repositories?
<mneptok> Goliath: if you use Arch, what support question do you have about an Ubuntu system?
<Goliath> sipior: man
<sipior> i would've thought that was self-evident.
<ikonia> Goliath: ubuntu is based on debian, debian is it's upstream provider
<Goliath> sipior: its about choice. noone is forced to install something. its about having as many packages available as one wishes
<cybervolfe> when i load a software (eg:just a text editor) it takes much time to load
<bazhang> Goliath, you are using arch, why ask in here
<Goliath> sipior: of course i can get it from source, as in any linux distro. that isnt the case
<ActionParsnip> Goliath: there may be a ppa with a newer version
<ikonia> Goliath: I suggest you talk to the debian maintainers if you want more details/personal information on the decision
<Goliath> bazhang: i am not right now, what are you talking about
<fathom_> hello all, Seamonkey keeps crashing--here is the output when it does--http://pastebin.com/pQSXP1kw
<sipior> Goliath: linux has had quite enough of that useless kind of choice.
<fathom_> Is there a way to fix?
<aristidesfl> What is the fastest way of configuring wpa wireless with command line?
<ActionParsnip> aristidesfl: wicd-curses
<ikonia> cybervolfe: open a terminal, do you know how to do that ?
<aristidesfl> 11.04
<Pici> Goliath: ANYWAY... lets all get back on topic.  What help do you want from *us* here today regarding this?
<mneptok> Goliath: the package was removed from Debian and Ubuntu inherited that change. the binary package no longer exists. you can compile it yourself, or find an alternative. with that, the "support" aspect of your question is resolved, and we can close this topic on the support channel.
<Goliath> Pici: relax cowboy
<Goliath> i am using ubuntu right now. i had a question
<Goliath> pfff
<Pici> Goliath: I'm very relaxed, I just want to know how we can help.
<shishir> is python is good programming language ?capable of doing what other programming language can do ?
<The_Explorer> Hello, can someone inform me how to make xserver use the default kernel keymap. For cases where its an alternate keymap
<aristidesfl> ActionParsnip: thanks
<sipior> shishir: yes.
<ActionParsnip> aristidesfl: it also has a desktop x based app. wicd rocks!
<fathom_> It looks like there is a buffer overflow in Seamonkey,is there a way to downgrade it?
<ikonia> shishir: the guys in #python are better placed to discuss that
<cybervolfe> aristidesfl:use ifconfig and iwconfig
<fathom_> I cannot get at my e-mails, which is really frustrating
<cybervolfe> ya
<aristidesfl> cybervolfe: no need to install wicd-curses?
<cybervolfe> then?
<ikonia> cybervolfe: have you opened a terminal ?
<cybervolfe> yes
<cybervolfe> what to do next?
<ikonia> cybervolfe: type "top"
<ikonia> cybervolfe: that's going to give you a highlevel display of your system resources
<mneptok> if you like pretty colors, try htop
<hagalaz> anyone have any idea why my FF and thunderbird are silent when giving email notifications?
<cybervolfe> ok i got it
<CooKieMonster> is mythtv a legitimate software  ? why it asked to join their group and required sudo ...stuffs
<ikonia> cybervolfe: keep in mind, it's just a highlevel overview, so don't read too much into what you're seeing
<ActionParsnip> CooKieMonster: sure, you may need to add yourself to a group
<fathom_> Does anyone have issues with seamonkey?
<shishir> i have just upgarded the ubuntu to 11.04 but i don't like its panel means everything is in left hand side i want every thing on top how can i change  like 10.10
<ActionParsnip> !classic | shishir
<ubottu> shishir: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<cybervolfe> there is lot of digits are changing
<ikonia> cybervolfe: look at the obvious stuff, eg: ram and cpu usage
<ikonia> cybervolfe: at the top
<shishir> ok
<hhhzzzarn> hate it.
<fathom_> It looks like Ubuntu used an unstable release version of seamonkey
<MK``> Whenever I reboot/log out and back in, the theme I have selected is randomly not applied to my gnome panel, it uses the default (ugly) GTK+ theme. Any idea what could be causing this? It doesn't seem to be related to me changing panel settings.
<marck> ubuntu 11.04 failed
<hhhzzzarn> truly did. so sad.
<cybervolfe> the %CPU gives maximaum 6
<ActionParsnip> fathom_: grab the latest from the site, uninstall the current one. You may be able to find a ppa
<bazhang> !ot | marck hhhzzzarn
<ubottu> marck hhhzzzarn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cybervolfe> %MEM gives 2.2
<ikonia> cybervolfe: do you see a linux that says %id in the cpu line at the top ?
<ikonia> cybervolfe: sorry a "line" that says %id
<hhhzzzarn> !ot | marck bazhang
<ubottu> marck bazhang: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cybervolfe> no  i got PID
<bazhang> hhhzzzarn, have a support issue?
<ikonia> cybervolfe: look above the list of processes
<hhhzzzarn> next time someone kicks me, it won't solve anything.
<cybervolfe> yaya i got it it looks like this 98.2%id
<ActionParsnip> !away > derp|gone
<ubottu> derp|gone, please see my private message
<cybervolfe> what does it means?
<ikonia> cybervolfe: do you see the %id line ?
<cybervolfe> ya
<ikonia> cybervolfe: ok, what number does that show ?
<cybervolfe> it gives 98.2%id
<cybervolfe> 98.2
<ikonia> cybervolfe: that means your cpu is idle and not a problem
<cybervolfe> but why its so slow
<ikonia> cybervolfe: what video card do you have ?
<cybervolfe> ati mobility radon 5000 series 1gb
<ikonia> cybervolfe: ok - a lot of problems, including poor visual performance are down to miss-configured video cards and poor xorg drivers
<marck> can anyone help me with my monitor problem here is some information   when i put sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a i get this : description: VGA compatible controller        product: 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller        vendor: Intel Corporation        physical id: 2        bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0        version: 02        width: 32 bits        clock: 33MHz        capabilities: msi pm vga_controller bus_master cap_lis
<ikonia> cybervolfe: what video card drivers are you using ?
<fathom_> ActionParsnip, is there a way to get the latest seamonkey off a binary repository? When I build from source I wind up crashing the computer over the long term from package conflicts. Binary distributions don't like source stuff
<marck> when i put sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a i get this : description: VGA compatible controller        product: 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller        vendor: Intel Corporation        physical id: 2        bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0        version: 02        width: 32 bits        clock: 33MHz        capabilities: msi pm vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom        configuration: driver=i915 latency=0        resources: ir
<bazhang> marck, and whats the question
<marck> my screen resolution problem
<marck> when i put sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a i get this : description: VGA compatible controller        product: 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller        vendor: Intel Corporation        physical id: 2        bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0        version: 02        width: 32 bits        clock: 33MHz        capabilities: msi pm vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom        configuration: driver=i915 latency=0        resources: ir
<bazhang> marck, I dont see a question there, just your specs
<wols> marck: and we see them for the third time now. I think we know it by heart
<cybervolfe> ikonia:are u there?
<jiltdil> is firefox5 is not out for 64bit os?
<ikonia> cybervolfe: yes
<marck> lol ok
<marck> :p
<ikonia> jiltdil: firefox 5 is not out in ubuntu at all
<ActionParsnip> fathom_: https://launchpad.net/~seamonkey2/+archive/seamonkey2
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: you can get it here https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa
<ikonia> jiltdil: keep in mind that PPA is totally unsupported
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: it wil upgrade your normal firefox so only install the app then remove the ppa
<marck> bazhang ur busy
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: yes that is a 3rd party source, your own risk
<marck> i private chat u
<finallove> hello
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip:ikonia:thanks
<bazhang> marck, no, ask here
<cybervolfe> plz help me to fix it
<marck> ok
<ikonia> cybervolfe: what video card "drivers" are you using currently ?
<marck> http://s1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa461/marckison/?action=view&current=Screenshot.png
<finallove>  make love
<marck> main question
<cybervolfe> ati mobility radon 5000
<bazhang> finallove, not here
<marck> try help me pls
<fathom_> ActionParsnip, Thanks
<bazhang> marck, then ask an actual question
<ikonia> cybervolfe: sorry, I'm not being clear, not what hardware, what video card drivers
<marck> ok
<Sandritha> Holaa (:
<Sandritha> queetaal :D
<bazhang> !es | Sandritha
<ubottu> Sandritha: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Sandritha> Hello :D
<marck> Im having a problem with ubuntu 11.04 it wont reach its maximum resolution, but it only go to 1024x768  the maximum resolution suppose to be 1280x1024
<Sandritha> how are you ;)?
<IboS> mi hijo se llama jose
<Sandritha> xdé
<Sandritha> soy espaañola!
<Sandritha> IboS eres español/española?
<wols> IboS, Sandritha: english only please. and ubuntu related topics
<marck> can anyone answer my question
<cybervolfe> fglrx_pci
<cybervolfe> dirver :fglrx_pci
<hikus> hello world
<marck> i guess no one can answer my question
<ikonia> marck: doesn't look that way
<donkeyinspace> hello
<marck> Im having a problem with ubuntu 11.04 it wont reach its maximum resolution, but it only go to 1024x768  the maximum resolution suppose to be 1280x1024
<ActionParsnip> marck: which video chip?
<marck> answer that
<ikonia> marck: you've said that
<alex_grg> ...
<wols> marck: you could check your Xorg log to see what the probing of the display does
<ikonia> marck: you've asked and no-one has answered meaning they either don't know the answer at this time, or don't have time to help
<ActionParsnip> marck: you have given nearly zero detail and are waiting about 90 seconds before repasting, have some patiencwe
<wols> ActionParsnip: intel 945
<wols> ActionParsnip: he has given more detail than we wanted. not necessarily the right detail but I definitely give an A for effort...
<ActionParsnip> marck: if nobody can reply, wait a good while then reask, if not then try later on in the day
<marck> my graphics intel corporation 82845G
<donkeyinspace> anyone knows if its possible to install ubuntu in the same pen drive where we are running the ubuntu live?
<ActionParsnip> wols: looks like its an 8284G ;)
<ActionParsnip> marck: those things can get touchy with timings and can cause crashes last I read
<ikonia> donkeyinspace: if it's already partitioned, sure
<delinquentme> ActionParsnip, ps you're phenomenal :D flash works :D
<wols>  < marck> when i put sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a i get this : description: VGA compatible controller        product: 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller
<wols> marck: lspci -nn |grep -i vga
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: 64bit flash for 64bit OS
<alex_grg> got 403 forbidden error while trying to run php script in lamp server
<marck> witch means
<chombee> Hey, can anyone tell me how to add an "administrator" user (with the same privileges as the first user that is created at install, ability to sudo etc) from the command-line? I've been searching but can't find. Presumably it's a case of creating a user and then adding him to the right groups?
<wols> marck: run it. paste its output
<alex_grg> can any one suggest??
<wols> alex_grg: not enough info
<donkeyinspace> ikonia , right know i have ubuntu live in a 1gb primary partition and have 15g free space what do i do next, can you help_
<marck> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:2772] (rev 02)
<marck> thats wat i get
<ikonia> donkeyinspace: partitioning that pen drive while you're using it, is not a good idea
<alex_grg> it says : you don't have permission to access /sitefolder/ on this server
<wols> ok. definitely 945. how much RAM have you allocated for video in BIOS?
<stephenh> hello, i have the line "append base-installer/kernel/linux/extra-packages-2.6= tasks=standard pkgsel/language-pack-patterns= pkgsel/install-language-support=false lang=  initrd=ubuntu/hardy/ubuntu-installer/amd64/initrd.gz console-setup/ask_detect=false console-setup/layoutcode=gb locale=en_GB netcfg/choose_interface=eth0 netcfg/get_hostname= url=http://kickstart.ops.eu.clara.net/kickstart/preseed.default netcfg/dhcp_timeout=60 debconf/priority=cr
<wols> alex_grg: ls -l /var/www/sitefolder
<ActionParsnip> chombee: useradd -G admin name
<stephenh> **sorry for big line**
<marck> so wols u read that
<ikonia> stephenh: do you have a question ?
<wols> marck: I asked you something
<stephenh> yes
<stephenh> do i really need all the options that aren't set?
<stephenh> sorry, perhaps the ircd cut off the end
<marck> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:2772] (rev 02) thats what i get
<wols> marck: not that's not it.  < wols> ok. definitely 945. how much RAM have you allocated for video in BIOS?
<ikonia> stephenh: if you don't want the options, no
<stephenh> like: netcfg/get_hostname=   do i need that?  it's not set to anything?
<ActionParsnip> marck: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1328411   may help, you may need an xorg.conf to make it fly.
<chombee> ActionParsnip: thanks, looking into it
<stephenh> i'm referring to the options that aren't set
<ikonia> stephenh: if you're build doesn't rely on getting a supplied hostname, no
<stephenh> it doesn't i guess, it's just to use with my initial preseed
<alex_grg> ok i got list of files with permissions, now what to do??
<stephenh> and then i'm going to run puppet from the box
<ifarouk> i'm unable to mount my encrypted home, i'm sure i'm using the write phassphrase but encryptfs-mount-private say incorrect phasephrase,  any help pleaaaase ,  its an emergency
<donkeyinspace> anyone knows if its possible to install ubuntu in the same pen drive where we are running the ubuntu live?
<marck> the xorg.conf wont work on my pc
<ikonia> donkeyinspace: I told you, yes, if it's pre-partitioned
<wols> donkeyinspace: you were answered long ago
<ikonia> donkeyinspace: why are you asking the same question
<wols> marck: you don't want to answer, fine. best help yourself then. good day
<marck> everytime i put xorg.conf it fails
<donkeyinspace> ikonia , can you explain me as if i was a child? thank you
<alex_grg> wols: i got list of files with permissions. now what next??
<marck> my ram 512
<Pici> !who | marck
<ubottu> marck: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<alienmindtrick> I just did a fresh install of Natty a couple days ago and now when i start my machine i have to unlock the default keyring 3 times, every time, despite having it unlocked in System Settings > Control Center > Passwords and Encryption Keys > Passwords > Default. Why, and how do I fix this?
<ikonia> donkeyinspace: "if you have already partioned the pen drive for use as a linux install, yes. you can"
<wols> alex_grg: can www-data read those files?
<MK``> Whenever I reboot/log out and back in, the theme I have selected is randomly not applied to my gnome panel, it uses the default (ugly) GTK+ theme. Any idea what could be causing this? It doesn't seem to be related to me changing panel settings. Once the default theme is there, logging out and back in won't restore it, only a reboot will (sometimes)
<marck> <wols> i got 512 ram
<donkeyinspace> ikonia , the ubuntu live is on a 1gb partition. what do i do to the remaing free space_
<ikonia> donkeyinspace: you need to partition it for an ubuntu system
<alex_grg> wolf: yeah
<alex_grg> you mean with text editor??
<[Spooky]> Hello, anyone in here that use mobile internet with their Ubuntu dist?
<wols> [Spooky]: ask your real question
<wols> !3g > [Spooky]
<donkeyinspace> ikonia , what kind of file system do i use? ext4 . do i use swap area?
<ActionParsnip> marck: run:  gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wols> damn, there was some page about it. I remember :(
<ikonia> donkeyinspace: yes, and yes
<alex_grg> wols: :(
<[Spooky]> wols: My REAL question is.. Is the support for mobile internet good in Ubuntu?
<wols> [Spooky]: varying wildly
<chombee> ActionParsnip: thanks, my user is able to sudo nwow
<marck> wat to do next ActionParsnip
<donkeyinspace> ikonia , do i partition the ext 4 as a primary partition? what about the swap area?
<ikonia> donkeyinspace: doesn't matter
<waza-ari> Hey - how is it possible to resize some jpg pictures WITHOUT loosing the exif data? I tried digikam and mogrify (imagemagick), but both strip the exif data. any idea?
<ikonia> donkeyinspace: have a read up on partitioning
<marck> ActionParsnip what to do next
<wols> waza-ari: tried convert?
<alex_grg> wols: what is that www-data??
<waza-ari> wols: convert -resize also strips exif...
<Smee> I have a dual-booting question. When I attempt to dual boot win7/ubuntu, I can only get grub to work if I don't create a swap partition. Does that make sense?
<Bfh_> use wubi
<Bfh_> itll set up everything for u and ull have a good dual boot
<wols> Smee: no it doesn't make sense
<Smee> If I create just a / point, grub will pick it up and boot, if I create a swap, which dumps it into an extended, it drops grub to command line on boot
<ActionParsnip> marck: find some sample xorg.conf files and try them, the link I gave gives a basic file, you can find them all over
<Smee> does the / point have to be in the same extended partition as swap?
<jkarahalis> Hey guys. How do you recommend upgrading to Firefox 5 today?
<wols> Smee: no. grub doesn't care about swap, at all
<[Spooky]> wols: Ok thanks for reply.
<wols> jkarahalis: we don't since it's not in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> jkarahalis: you can via 3rd party ppa, its not supported here and you use it at entirely your own risk
<marck> can u give me the link
<jkarahalis> wols ActionParsnip: Thanks. I heard Ubuntu now does rolling releases with Firefox. Is that correct?
<ActionParsnip> marck: scroll up, I pasted you the link
<wols> Smee: grub works fine with extended partitions too btw
<ActionParsnip> jkarahalis: to my knowledge, no
<jkarahalis> ActionParsnip: Alright, thanks!
<marck> gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf you told me to   do this
<ActionParsnip> marck: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1328411
<james23> Hey, I have a dual booter and my windows partition appears to have a nasty virus, what's the best antivirus for ubuntu?
<james23> that can also scan my other partitions
<ActionParsnip> james23: there is no single best app for anything
<bazhang> james23, clamav, though better to use a windows solution for that
<ActionParsnip> james23: if you go for clamav, grab the clamav ppa for later engine / defs
<james23> bazhang: I tried clamav it didn't find it
<marck> when i past it do i restart the pc
<bazhang> james23, thus my suggestion to use a windows solution
<marck> or go to monitors
<james23> bazhang: I can't open windows
<james23> bazhang: I used trinity resource kit in trying to fix my gfs computer which is also sick and clamav and fprot were both of no use
<bazhang> james23, try ##windows then
<alex_grg> ---php script not running in lamp server??? help me
<ActionParsnip> marck: yes to try it, if you get no x server, reboot to root recovery mode and rename the file
<ActionParsnip> james23: boot safe mode and use stinger :)
<ActionParsnip> !av | james23
<ubottu> james23: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<MK``> james23: You can try a windows AV program in wine but I dunno how well that would work. See the article ;)
<james23> ubottu: hey, I've looked there, I'm currently getting avast4, I've had ubuntu crash super wierd a couple times lately, I was worried that somehow the virus might try to come over to this partiions
<ubottu> james23: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MK``> james23: No, the virus can't move itself unless you ran it, and gave it permissions.
<Renekton> hi all. I'm using ubuntu 11.04 on laptop. For using S-video out to TV need to install something special?
<Cheery> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/416291
<Cheery> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/416293
<Cheery> I try compile git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/nouveau/xf86-video-nouveau/ because my card requires the freshest driver to provide any accel
<IAmError_> Hello. I'm having an issue with my Update Manager. It won't connect to the internet, and gives me this error: http://pastebin.com/mJsDwYeZ
<SockPants> how do i set the default de to classic?
<bazhang> SockPants, choose from login
<wols> !classic > SockPants
<ubottu> SockPants, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> SockPants: log into it, gdm remembers the last session used
<buttons> where does apcupsd put its config files?
<buttons> nevermnd found it
<hdevalence> vim
<donkeyinspace> ikonia , i already have the partitions and am trying to install but get a No root file system is defined. message what is wrong?
<ikonia> donkeyinspace: you have not partitioned it
<ikonia> donkeyinspace: you told me you had 1 partition and the rest was free space
<MK``> When I do something like open a folder, it shows "Opening [folder]" in the taskbar long after it has opened successfully, for a set time, even after it has opened or even been closed. What is causing this delay?
<donkeyinspace> ikonia , im stucked right know just a minute
<IAmError_> Hello. I'm having an issue with my Update Manager. It won't connect to the internet, and gives me this error: http://pastebin.com/mJsDwYeZ
<selvakumaran> Hello there.,
<selvakumaran> i m installing Ubuntu nw.,
<ikonia> IAmError_: that's a 3rd party repo it can't connect to, not an ubuntu repo
<IAmError_> ikonia: Whys it using a 3rd party repo though? I never changed anything.
<ikonia> IAmError_: you have configured it to do this
<ikonia> IAmError_: it's the looking glass desktop repo
<donkeyinspace> right know i am on the allocate drive space installation process and i can see 3 partitions 1fat 16 where ubuntu live is 2 ext4 and 3 swap area
<Renekton> hi all. I'm using ubuntu 11.04 on laptop. For using S-video out to TV need to install something special?
<[snake]> how do you take an EXTREMELY tight screw out without ruining the head of the screw?
<IAmError_> ikonia: No idea what that is?
<marco> server irc.oltreir.org
<ActionParsnip> IAmError_: if you go to http://pastebin.com/mJsDwYeZ you will see it doesn't exist
<donkeyinspace> ikonia , right know i am on the allocate drive space installation process and i can see 3 partitions 1fat 16 where ubuntu live is 2 ext4 and 3 swap area
<bazhang> !ot | [snake]
<ubottu> [snake]: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ikonia> IAmError_: well, someone has configured it on your machine
<ikonia> donkeyinspace: are you doing this from the usb boot ?
<IAmError_> ikonia: IS there a way to remove it?
<donkeyinspace> ikonia , yes
<ikonia> IAmError_: sure, remove it from either /etc/apt/sources.list or /etc/apt/sources.d
<ikonia> donkeyinspace: I told you not to do that
<[snake]> bazhang, I'm taking a screw out of a hdd extra metal thingy, which is going to be a dualbooted hdd with ubuntu... so YEAH
<donkeyinspace> ikonia , no you dont. so it s not possible?
<bazhang> [snake], that is not ubuntu tech support. try the offtopic channel or hardware channel
<[snake]> ok
<ikonia> donkeyinspace: yes, I DID tell you not to partition from the usb disk you are running from
<donkeyinspace> ikonia , so it s not possible?
<ikonia> donkeyinspace: <quote> 17:24 < ikonia> donkeyinspace: partitioning that pen drive while you're using it, is not a good idea </quote>
<squig> does any one know where I might find some docs about signing my own personal apt repository for packages I have built?
<selvakumaran> after choosing swap and root partition, how to create normal partitions for personal use, as D: E: in win_____? that is which mount point has to be selected??
<selvakumaran> in installation:after choosing swap and root partition, how to create normal partitions for personal use, as D: E: in win_____? that is which mount point has to be selected
<donkeyinspace> ikonia , my first question was anyone knows if its possible to install ubuntu in the same pen drive where we are running the ubuntu live?
<tarskee> how can i find the name of the proxy im behind to put into synaptic, netstat?
<ikonia> selvakumaran: linux uses hard disks/partitions diferent from c:/d:/e: drive type use
<ikonia> donkeyinspace: yes, and I told you to partition your disk first
<IAmError_> ikonia: Thank you for the help :D I removed it and it updated my package info finally.
<ikonia> donkeyinspace: I then told you not to partition from the usb stick you are using
<ActionParsnip> selvakumaran: you can mount the partitions using the places menu, or adding an entry in /etc/fstab to mount at boot
<selvakumaran> ikonia:  ok yaar, just need such structure
<ikonia> selvakumaran: you can't have that structure
<donkeyinspace> ikonia , well right know is partitioned and still running from ubuntu live pen drive what do i do next_
<selvakumaran> ActionParsnip:  No i m installin ubuntu for the whole HD, need such partitons
<ikonia> donkeyinspace: I'm not going to help you any more as a.) you're not listening to what I've said b.) you're partitioning it from the USB disk which I told you explicitly not to do
<selvakumaran> ikonia:  THEN, Shud i have only  1 partition huh?
<ikonia> selvakumaran: that is one layout yes, one for /
<ActionParsnip> Sansui350A_: if you are using the whole drive, you wont have any ntfs, ubuntu will use the full space
<donkeyinspace> ikonia , do i need to partition it from the cd_
<ikonia> selvakumaran: there are some good info snippets on tldp.org on the linux file system, or google "linux fhs file system"
<kingofswords> how do i install coddecs pack?
<WXZ> does natty narwhal still use nautilus, and if so what version?
<ikonia> !codecs | kingofswords
<ubottu> kingofswords: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ikonia> donkeyinspace: I'm not helping you any more - good bye
<kingofswords> ikonia, thx
<ActionParsnip> kingofswords: install ubuntu-restricted-extras and possibly w32codecs from medibuntu (I assume 32bit gnome desktop)
<BluesKaj> kingofswords, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ActionParsnip> !info nautilus | WXZ
<ubottu> WXZ: nautilus (source: nautilus): file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.32.2.1-0ubuntu13 (natty), package size 1135 kB, installed size 3040 kB
<WXZ> ActionParsnip: yea, I saw that just now
<Sovek> Hey, is there a DOSBox channel?
<kingofswords> ok how d oi do that?
<ActionParsnip> Sovek: #dosbox  maybe
<WXZ> does the "is optional." mean that it's no longer the default browser, or it's optional as in it's not part of -core
<donkeyinspace> ikonia , if i needed it to partition it from the cd what havent you just told me to?
<bastidrazor> !synaptic | kingofswords
<ubottu> kingofswords: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<ikonia> donkeyinspace: I'm not helping you any more - good bye
<ActionParsnip> kingofswords: guess, the hint is "install"
<kingofswords> lol
<Sovek> thank you, the /list command is not the best in xchat
<bazhang> !alis | Sovek
<ubottu> Sovek: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<Pici> !alis | Sovek
<kingofswords> yeh is it s 64 bit ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> kingofswords: then install w64codecs from medibuntu repo
<kingofswords> ActionParsnip, is that all i need?
<ActionParsnip> kingofswords: and ubuntu-restricted-extras   should be fine
<BluesKaj> kingofswords, in the terminal:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<kingofswords> i dunno whats medibuntu is
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<kingofswords> ok
<ActionParsnip> kingofswords: go find out :)
<kingofswords> arent these restricted extras and medibuntu already installed thou?
<Skeeter-> could anyone help me recover my raid softwate superblock
<bazhang> kingofswords, no
<brian_> #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> kingofswords: nope :0
<brian_> Hello, can someone help me figure out whats going on with my Swap space?
<BluesKaj> !ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kingofswords> i thought they were in software sources?
<IdleOne> kingkong: for legal reason they are not installed by default
<brian_> I've been trying to figure out why my system is performing so badly, apps are constantly hanging (they turn gray) -- I opened System Monitor and it shows 0 bytes Swap space
<bazhang> kingofswords, ^
<kingofswords> yeh
<IdleOne> bazhang: thanks
<kingofswords> oh ok...but when i install them they are in software sources?
<kingofswords>  cos i think i already installed#
<bazhang> kingofswords, check the package manager
<BluesKaj> yup kingofswords they are but can't be installed by default when installing the OS due to legal reasons . you have to choose the option to install them yourself
<brian_> Can someone help me setup my Swap space?
<ActionParsnip> kingofswords: add the medibuntu repo and you can install the w64codecs. The resricted extras package will install most of what you need
<kingofswords> BluesKaj, ok thx...then i did alreay
<ActionParsnip> brian_: how much RAM do you have?
<bazhang> no need for the repos for that package
<brian_> I have 4 GB RAM
<brian_> I have already installed Ubuntu, but it shows 0 bytes Swap space :(
<wols> brian_: unless you want to hibernate, it is unlikely you need swap
<brian_> I have a swap partition created
<kingofswords> i have medibuntu definetly
<sanjid> After reinstalling grub, ubuntu no longer shows up, only windows. When running update-grub from the livecd, I get the following error: "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `aufs'." Any idea why?
<wols> brian_: so what's in your /etc/fstab  for swap?
<ActionParsnip> brian_: then use 4Gb RAM if you need hibernate etc or intend to do high CPU use things. Otherwise you can get away with not having it
<brian_> wols: It says 0
<RU-XerYuS> Tried to add medibuntu and am getting this error: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_i18n_Translation-en . I can't get synaptic to open. ubuntu software is fine but would like to clean it up.
<brian_> er,
<brian_> lost the window, one sec
<brian_> wols: # swap was on /dev/sda5 during installation
<brian_> UUID=e46f75c6-868b-4ad5-b3b1-3dd49908f708 none            swap    sw              0       0
<HISHAMO> hay guy7
<HISHAMO> i need some help with my phone
<bazhang> HISHAMO, how does that relate to ubuntu
<[snake]> bazhang, maybe he has ubuntu on hi phone :C
<wols> brian_: blkid  says this UUID is which partition? and what does swapon -a  do?
<[snake]> his*
<ikonia> [snake]: let him answer then, rather than "maybe"
<ActionParsnip> [snake]: possible with some nokias ;)
<brian_> swapon: cannot find the device for UUID=e46f75c6-868b-4ad5-b3b1-3dd49908f708
<HISHAMO> the vibration suddenly  stope
<HISHAMO> wht can i do to fix it?
<brian_> wols: swapon: cannot find the device for UUID=e46f75c6-868b-4ad5-b3b1-3dd49908f708
<RU-XerYuS> 64bit Ubuntu 11.04 on a Thinkpad x120e e350
<[snake]> I got linux on my nintendo wii... it wasn't installed though
<ikonia> HISHAMO: how is this an ubuntu issue ?
<wols> brian_: so what does blkid say? what does fdisk -l say?
<bazhang> [snake], stop with the chit chat please
<[snake]> bazhang, sorry
<HISHAMO> any one?
<Pici> [snake]: You can chat in #ubuntu-offtopic if you'd like
<bazhang> HISHAMO, how is that an ubuntu issue
<ikonia> HISHAMO: I'll ask one more time - "how is this an ubuntu issue"
<[snake]> Pici,  cool
<kingofswords> [snake], theres an android channel
<brian_> wols: "fdisk -l" says: /dev/sda5          117488      121602    33041408   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<wols> brian_: then blkid shows some swap too
<HISHAMO> what kind of issuos you help with man?
<ikonia> HISHAMO: this channel is ubuntu support discussion
<sudokill> I have a 1TB ntfs drive that i want to convert to ext4. i have no way of backing the data up i have used 450GB of it, so if i create a 500GB ext4 partition, can i just copy the files over to that, then delete the ntfs and extend the ext4?
<brian_> wols: based on example from a forum I ran: "sudo blkid -c /dev/null -o list"
<mneptok> sudokill: do you have Windows handy?
<brian_> wols: I got this: /dev/sda5                                                                     swap                                   (not mounted)                                                                     7f4588ac-2a57-4c92-a2d7-64b1d9a9f712
<sudokill> mneptok, yes
<ActionParsnip> sudokill: you can resize partitions. No backup is a bit terrifying. I suggest you look into that fast
<ikonia> sudokill: extending partitions is risky, but in principal, yes
<HISHAMO> can you tell me a name of chanell i can find help in with this problem
<ikonia> HISHAMO: sorry, no
<sudokill> risky how? ill defrag it first... ill be using parted magic and gparted probably
<mneptok> sudokill: use Windows to move the data to the first 450GB and then create free space in the 500GB at the end. then use Ubuntu to format that empty partition.
<ikonia> sudokill: data can get corrupted,
<wols> brian_: then add it to your fstabm or rather replace the current swap in fstab with that
<ActionParsnip> HISHAMO: try #mobilephones
<sudokill> ok i know windows defrags it for you to ensure no data is lost
<HISHAMO> thanks for nothing!
<brian_> HISHAMO: That's a hardware problem,
<mneptok> sudokill: you are far, FAR more likely to get good results resizing NTFS in Windows than in Linux\
<ikonia> HISHAMO: welcome
<brian_> actuall nm
<ActionParsnip> HISHAMO: read the channel head.
<wols> sudokill: defrag has nothing to do with backups at all. doesn't pervent data loss either
<sudokill> when i resize i mean
<BluesKaj> sudokill, why convert the ntfs, just create an ext4 partition install ubuntu and you'll still have access to the ntfs drive's data
<brian_> wols: Any ideas whats going on with my swap partition?
<sudokill> n oits a data drive, i dont even use ubuntu. i just want ext4 for the data
<apollo00> I am trying to rm -fr a dir & receive an Input/output error; next i tried find . -inum [inode-number] -exec rm -i {} \; still no luck... does anyone know of another method to remove files
<BluesKaj> sudokill, not necessary
<wols> brian_: you don't have your current swap partition in your fstab, hence it cannot get mounted on bootup. nothing more, nothing less. I told you what to do to fix it
<brian_> wols: I'm sorry, I must have missed your instructions somehow, or misunderstood
<eiriksvin> wtf, why does everything break in ubuntu 11.04? I have to fix something darn near every single day!
<wols> does anyone make sens of what sudokill just said? he never uses ubuntu but wants a ext4 partition?
<wols> < wols> brian_: then add it to your fstabm or rather replace the current swap in fstab with that
<BluesKaj> wois . I was wondering what he;s trying to accomplish
<ActionParsnip> other distros use ext4...
<brian_> wols: I'm sorry, I'm not exactly sure how to do that... is there a good resource that can explain the process in more detail?
<wols> ActionParsnip: then why ask us? nevermind
<arooni-mobile> when i'm isntalling ubuntu ; will it be able to resize my existing c: partition?  i have tried to shrink via the windows 7 utility but there are files in those blocks and it wont let me shrink it past a certain amount
<SockPants> in disk utility -> smart data my ssd is reporting an assessment of 'warning' for 'reallocated sector count' with 384 bad sectors, is this a lot? ssd is pretty much new at 4.0 hours and 52 cycles.
<wols> brian_: blkid gave you a UUID for sda5 right? you replace the current UUID in your fstab for the seap device with this new UUID, then you run swapon -a again to test and you should have swap. voila!
<wols> SockPants: I am not sure how smart is relevant at all for SSDs
<wols> arooni-mobile: defrag and srhink. do it in windows
<brian_> wols: Ok, that sounds like a plan, how do I modify fstab?
<arooni-mobile> wols, i cant shrink past a certain point cuz there are files in the middle of the partition
<wols> SockPants: all the wear levelling and reordering it does is never reported to SMART normally. wouldn't make sense either when a SSD often has 10% spare sectors
<ActionParsnip> wols: strange isn't it :)
<wols> ActionParsnip: hence: defrag
<wols> brian_: with an editor
<bazhang> !fstab | brian_
<ubottu> brian_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<brian_> ubottu: Thank you, thats great information
<ubottu> brian_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<brian_> lol
<brian_> I meant to thank bazhang
<wols> brian_: I suggest only editing the UUID part of the swap line you pasted above
<parolang> What's the command to determine the Ubuntu version?
<coz_> lsb_release -a
<bazhang> parolang, lsb_release -a
<RU-XerYuS> woohoo!
<SockPants> does anyone have any experience with changing the i/o scheduler on an ssd?
<brian_> wols: I think that worked :) for the record, the reason for my confusion for a minute there was I thought fstab was a system command/utility only, which I would need to learn how to use; I did not realize it corresponded to a text config file
<brian_> wols: System Monitor is now showing the correct amount of swap space. :) thank you for your help!
<WXZ> can you add bottom panels in unity?
<wols> brian_: swapon worked?
<parolang> bazhang: Cool, thanks.
<brian_> wols: After replacing the UUID in /etc/fstab as you suggested, running "sudo swapon -a" seemed to work, yes.
<RafeKettler> My fresh Ubuntu 10.10 install doesn't recognize the hostname of my FTP server. Any ideas?
<richuk> WXZ, you can add a dockbar but not pannels, you would need to switch to the classic environment for that, i might be wrong tho
<sanjid> I want to add ubuntu to grub via the grub.cfg file, any advice on how to do so?
<WXZ> bleh
<WXZ> wait, gnome panel is there by default isn't it?
<WXZ> that's what youtube says
<wols> sanjid: run the live cd, chroot to your ubuntu installation (with bind mounting /dev and /proc) and run update-grub. os-prober should pick it up
<richuk> yeah but your not using Gnome when your using Unity WXZ
<WXZ> oh, right, you get to chose which one you want right?
<WXZ> when installing
<bazhang> WXZ, gnome-shell?
<richuk> yeah, if you log out WXZ you and get to the login screen, click on your login id and there will be an option to change environment, just select the classic ubuntu and you will be back in gnome
<bazhang> WXZ, the choice is between classic and unity.
<bazhang> WXZ, gnome3 is not a choice
<WXZ> richuk: ok, no worries then
<dixsonhoepp> how to install file "pol" I downloaded the playonlinux and comes in this extention, I do
<blip-> hi, where is sshd logged under ubuntu ?  thanks
<sanjid> wols: When I run sudo update-grub, I get /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `aufs'. How would I chroot to the installation?
<RafeKettler> Any ideas on an issue with resolving FTP hostnames?
<Pici> blip-: /var/log/auth.log or if you've enabled debugging, it should get dropped into /var/log/messages iirc.
<Guest73834> salam all
<wols> blip-: /var/log/auth.log for example. possibly syslog, depending on settings iirc
<wols> sanjid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot
<blip-> Pici, wols:   I'm trying to ssh from my windows desktop to Ubuntu laptop (11.04).  I've set up sshd/openssh-server and my firewall shows it's listening on port 22.  No ports blocked.  Yet I the connection times out.   I did tail -f /var/log/auth.log ... nothing appears when i try to connect
<blip-> I can ping the laptop from the desktop just fine, both on my home network
<sanjid> wols: thank you very much!
<wols> blip-: telnet to port 22 on your ubuntu box
<wols> blip-: from windows
<blip-> wols, well this is strange, but when I turned off Firestarter, the connection worked... it wasn't showing me that it was blocking connections... it
<blip-> it usually says that in the Events section
<blip-> maybe it's outdated or broken
<wols> blip-: iptables -L  always does
<wols> it's the only proper firewall to check. screw the frontends
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<dixsonhoepp> know how to install ubuntu muonline
<dixsonhoepp> I have played?
<donkeyinspace> ikonia , can you help know is my punishment over?
<blip-> wols, yeah my bad for trusting it, been using it for few years because I like the system tray icon/notification.  Turns out it didn't inform me because of a permission problem with it writing logs to disk.
<blip-> wols, thanks
<sanjid> wols: worked like a charm. Thank you very much!
<BluesKaj> blip what are you using to ssh from windows , putty ?
<jasl> jsfiddle doesn't like Chrome???
<dixsonhoepp> ah played gumbound in ubuntu? know how to install
<MK``> When I do something like open a folder, it shows "Opening [folder]" in the taskbar long after it has opened successfully, for a set time, even after it has opened or even been closed. What is causing this delay?
<MK``> and, whenever I reboot/log out and back in, the theme I have selected is randomly not applied to my gnome panel, it uses the default (ugly) GTK+ theme. Any idea what could be causing this? It doesn't seem to be related to me changing panel settings. Once the default theme is there, logging out and back in won't restore it, only a reboot will (sometimes)
<ikonia> donkeyinspace: sorry, I'm not interested
<crazyharry> anyone tried to make Skydrive work in Ubuntu ?
<blip-> BluesKaj, yep putty.  but problem solved, was error/bug on my linux firewall
<donkeyinspace> ikonia , i really dont see your point what have i done wrong to deserve this kind of treatment?
<BluesKaj> blip-, yeah I saw that , I was just curious what app on the windows side
<bazhang> donkeyinspace, ask the channel, dont target individual users
<wols> donkeyinspace: you asked for advice from a person and then didn't listen to that advice. what's the point for the advice-giver to help you if you ignore him?
<bazhang> donkeyinspace, every 15-20 minutes or so, if someone knows , they will answer
<donkeyinspace> wols , im very sorry if im not einstein
<bazhang> donkeyinspace, lets move on please
<donkeyinspace> wols , im very sorry if im not einstein and im trying to leave windows and start with ubuntu
 * BluesKaj wonders what advice he ignored , and what the issue is ...I'm old and have some patience
<wols> donkeyinspace: and you depreciating yourself (falsely) doesn't make me (or anyone else) inclined to help you. if you are in a hole, stop digging
<bazhang> donkeyinspace, thats enough
<BluesKaj> donkeyinspace, what was your question?
<donkeyinspace> wols , do you know some tutorial to install ubuntu in the same pen drive you got the ubuntu live?
<wols> no
<donkeyinspace> BluesKaj , do you know some tutorial to install ubuntu in the same pen drive you got the ubuntu live?
<blip-> Do I need additional software to access shared directories on the network via MS Networking/Samba ?
<blip-> I tried pointing the browser to it
<blip-> smb://ip_server
<ActionParsnip> blip-: is the file server  windows 7?
<crazyharry> anyone tried to make Skydrive work in Ubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> donkeyinspace, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<blip-> ActionParsnip, oh no it's a Linux-based NAS box
<system> ...
<system> Wa.Na.Soo.Mo.Stialing Ga.Ham iss.Pahn
<Guest9770> is this money to you, cause your currency exchange rate should improve... istanawahan
<Guest9770> http://jumbofiles.com/mumwx4vgd8o3
<Guest9770> http://jumbofiles.com/lsql2euohg85
<Guest9770> http://jumbofiles.com/aj1ltoe4xalj
<Guest9770> http://jumbofiles.com/cynhvmgifd9v
<Guest9770> http://jumbofiles.com/1tmhm6wjoi6z
<FloodBot1> Guest9770: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blip-> ActionParsnip, I can access the shares from my windows machine fine, just want to know how to access from ubuntu machine too
<yomamadidit> Has anyone ever installed Ubuntu 10.x on an Intel server motherboard. Intel can only install with the server deployment tool RHat or SUSE?
<syst3mw0rm> when i do sudo -s & when i do su.... is there any difference?
<SockPant5> hi
<syst3mw0rm> i was playing around around with .bashrc and amazed to see that in case of sudo -s...the original user .bashrc was used while with su root bashrc file was loaded
<SockPant5> a few questions
<SockPant5> why do the notifications hide as soon as i move my mouse over them
<SockPant5> i want to be able to click them to get to the app that's sending them, or to close them.
<syst3mw0rm> any pointers about the difference between these two?
<BlouBlou> SockPant5: compiz effect?
<blip-> btw I'm on Kubuntu if it matters, 11.04
<SockPant5> BlouBlou: hm, i'm running classic with no effects
<blip-> I found some old posts on the ubuntuforums that involve manually mounting the samba shares via cli, shouldn't it be possible through my file manager somehow ?
<SockPant5> is it growl that does the notifications? if not can i replace it with growl?
<ActionParsnip> blip-: use the 'connect to server' menu item in nautilus
<SockPant5> in the mean time, second question: can i get something like the app bar in unity but on classic?
<trism> SockPant5: default is notify-osd (and that sounds like notify-osd's behavior), there are several others in the repo, such a notification-daemon which has more options
<Pici> !dock | SockPant5
<ubottu> SockPant5: Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<SockPant5> which one is most like the unity dock?
<foufis> hi, a question on removing kernel 2.6.38.10..which file should i mark on synaptic to do this?linux-image-2.6.38.10generic-pae, linux-header-2.6.38.10-generic pae or both?
<afairley> hi there, is this a good place to look for some help getting unity to behave in a dual head environment?
<wols> foufis: both
<coz_> afairley,  it works here on dual monitors,, what is the issue?
<wols> foufis: the kernel is the "image" file but the headers file doesn't make any sense without the image
<ActionParsnip> SockPant5: you can use unity2d with great results
<coz_> afairley,  which video card do you have on that system?
 * LOLZ awesome youtube clip http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KkS3ZG_WIw
<ActionParsnip> foufis: remove the image and the headers will fail deps and be marked for removal
<foufis> wols: oh ok...removal or complete removal?
<afairley> hi coz_ I have a Quadro 2000
<afairley> current behavior is
<SockPant5> ActionParsnip: i've tried unity2d, within 2 seconds i had broken it (when using a second monitor)
<ActionParsnip> foufis: if you run:  sudo apt-get --purge autoremove     it will completely remove what is necessary
<coz_> afairley, are you using twinview with that or  separate xscreen settings?
<afairley> 1) xinerama leads to black unusable screen with only a mouse pointer
<ActionParsnip> SockPant5: ahh, ive heard stuff of dual monitors and unity
<george___> Hello. I use Kubuntu 11.04 64-bits.  I quit vlc because its plugin crashes FF4 and don't work on chromium. However it seems that this patch here http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=361263  fixes the problem. How can I install this patch on my system?
<ubottu> bugs.gentoo.org bug 361263 in Applications "media-video/vlc has undefined symbol: NPP_Initialize on /usr/lib64/nsbrowser/plugins/libvlcplugin.so" [Normal,Confirmed: ]
<afairley> coz_, seperate x screens leads to secondary screen having no window decorations or menus
<coz_> afairley,  right so twinview is the way to go
<foufis> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<coz_> afairley,  what is the combined resolution of your monitors
<blip-> ActionParsnip, I see the share and its top-level dirs, but when i try to browse in, the login user/pass fails.  could this be because my desktop has also mounted this samba share and thus can't make a new session ?    multiple clients should be able to mount right ?
<afairley> coz_ I'll give it a go, I remember it rubbing me the wrong way under gnome, perhaps I will find it more pleasant under unity
<SockPant5> ActionParsnip: normal unity worked ok with a second screen, but it ate all my cpu (compiz).
<afairley> 2x(1920,1080)
<coz_> afairley,  with nvidia it is essentially the BEST way to go  separate screens dont work well as far as I have expeirneced and  also moving windows from one monitor to the next is not possible
<SockPant5> after that i switched to classic and it doesn't even use any, just around 10% at worst
<coz_> afairley,   what is the read out of this command ?    glxinfo -l |grep MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE
<afairley> coz_, yeah, it's really better to just put things on monitors regularly anyways
<afairley>     GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE = 16384
<afairley>     GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE = 16384
<FloodBot1> afairley: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tenoch_> Guys, how do i use xorgwizard so it ignores my laptop monitor (it does not work) and use an exterman monitor? i have access to terminal not GUI
<coz_> afairley,  ok that  16384  is a video card hardware limitation,, it means that the combined resolution of both monitors cannot exceed that resolution horizontally or vertically
<afairley> coz_ am I unmuted ?
<bfh198> clear
<coz_> afairley,  what do you mean?
<afairley> coz_, so that means the sum of the number of pixels  can't exceed that number?
<tinhead> I cannot find grub's menu.lst in Nutty Narwhal: need to modify kernel command line. Any pointers how I can set the kernel command line in Nutty?
<coz_> afairley,  exactly
<coz_> afairley,  in either direction
<afairley> oh, when I gave you the output from glx, floodbot was unhappy
<coz_> afairley,  oh ok
<trism> tinhead: you can add items to the kernel command line in /etc/default/grub GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT, and then running sudo update-grub; natty uses grub2 which has no menu.lst
<trism> !grub2 | tinhead for more info:
<ubottu> tinhead for more info:: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<tinhead> trism: Thanks.
<SoobNauce> Hi.  I need help (not google tutorials) figuring out compiz, emerald, and the window managers.  Ultimately I want glassy borders for my windows.  Where do I go to find this sort of help?  #gnome ?
<bfh198> Quick question; antivirus // firewall software worth getting ? -- also is it really necessary ?
<bazhang> SoobNauce, emerald is no longer supported nor maintained
<SoobNauce> bazhang: Is compiz still allowed?
<crusaderad>  bfh198: There is a firewall in the ubuntu software center that's very good, avast make an antivirus software suite
<crusaderad> not really necessary tho
<bazhang> bfh198, antivirus no, there is iptables/ufw for firewall though
<Pici> bfh198: There is already a firewall in Ubuntu, and no you don't need antivirus unless you're afraid of spreading infected files to Windows users (it won't affect Ubuntu)
<coz_> SoobNauce,   there is a c++ build for emerald,, however I have not tested it because it wouldnt compile for me  and compiz is default in 11.04
<SoobNauce> So then does compiz do glass borders?
<bazhang> SoobNauce, translucent you mean?
<bfh198> Thanks for answers.
<coz_> SoobNauce,  no  that would be the responsibility of either gtk-window-decorator using the gnome themes or kde-window-decorator using kde themes
<SoobNauce> ok, so I find settings for gtk-window-decorator...  ...where?
<coz_> SoobNauce,  so you would have to use a gtk2 theme  with transparency at this point
<SoobNauce> system>preferences>appearance ?
<coz_> SoobNauce,   you could also play with rgba settings via gnome-color-chooser
<codex84> i have ubuntu .10.10
<codex84> <codex84> when i go bed to and leave my pc on sleep mode,or hibernate
<codex84> <codex84> when i get out of sleep mode,or hibernate my pc lose connection and i have to plug off the router
<codex84> <codex84> and plug it back in to go online idk why it does that
<dr_Willis> some thenes have specual settings iv seen
<FloodBot1> codex84: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coz_> SoobNauce,   well the appearnce dialog  will offer changing and installation of new themes  not  transparency
<SoobNauce> coz_: Where do I go to find transparency options?
<coz_> SoobNauce,   well as I said,, gnome-color-chooser,, which has to be installed,,  however,, i would read some how tos  for using that before playing with it
<dr_Willis> not all themes have the option i think
<coz_> SoobNauce,   take time to research rgba settings via gnome-color-chooser  as well as many other options offered within it
<SoobNauce> new question, why does Ambiance put the close/minimize/maximize on the top left of a window?  I kind of like them on the top right
<coz_> SoobNauce,  eaily changed  open a terminal
<ActionParsnip> codex84: sounds like you need a wakeup script to unload then reload the module driving the NIC
<dr_Willis>  !controls
<ubottu> Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more informationand workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<coz_> SoobNauce,   gconf-editor
<[snake]> Is is piracy if I bought windows xp before, but now I'm using a burnt copy, because we lost the old copy?
<bazhang> [snake], thats hardly on topic here
<coz_> SoobNauce,  maneuver to apps/metacity/general
<SoobNauce> coz_: Can I find gconf-editor in any menus or is it only reachable from a terminal?
<[snake]> bazhang, it will  be >.>
<bazhang> [snake], no it wont
<cime> hi! with ldapsearch I get all users in my LDAP directory... but I get rows like this - objectClass: posixAccount ... how do I display content of these classes?
<coz_> SoobNauce,  it can be enabled to show in the menus  go to system/preferences/ main menu
<ActionParsnip> SoobNauce: its nearer unity meaning quicker use as well as notify using the right side. It does make sense
<crusaderad> gconf-editor is an awesome tool
<SoobNauce> [snake]: Where did you burn it from?
<[snake]> bazhang, yeah, my next question is how to fix ubuntu after I install windows next to it. because windows wipes out grub.
<coz_> SoobNauce,  when that opens click on "system tools:  and tick the gconf configuratoin editor
<dr_Willis> !fixgtub
<SoobNauce> coz_: thanks
<[snake]> SoobNauce, I got it from a friend.
<SoobNauce> [snake]: That means it's piracy.
<[snake]> sigh
<IdleOne> !fixgrub | [snake]
<ubottu> [snake]: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<SoobNauce> [snake]: Were you looking for confirmation or something?  "no, I agree with you, it's totally ok"
<crusaderad> snake: if you use your key it's not piracy
<coz_> SoobNauce,  then when you open gconf,, maneauver to   /apps/metacity/general,, in the right had pane,, look for   "button_layout"   you want it to look like this     :minimize,maximize,close
<SockPant5> how can i make the taskbar on the bottom (with all teh open windows) autohide?
<dr_Willis> it dosent matter anyway. fix your grub
<SoobNauce> coz_: ok.  does it matter that I use compiz instead of metacity according to "compiz fusion icon"?
<Gnea> [snake]: it's not piracy if you're using your original product key not more than once, just transferred it
<IdleOne> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<IdleOne> We don't care where you got your copy of windows nor is it on topic for this channel.
<[snake]> Gnea, oh... thanks! that's what I thought
<ActionParsnip> [snake]: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7
<coz_> SoobNauce,   well yes  and also fusion-icon is particularly for compiz 0.8.x  not unity's 0.9.x
<SoobNauce> coz_: I think it's relevant at this point that I log on under "ubuntu classic" (the one without the mac-style sidebar)
<coz_> SoobNauce,   that is not classic
<[snake]> ActionParsnip, I am most grateful, that you would research that topic for me. thank you kind sir.
<SoobNauce> ?
<coz_> SoobNauce,  that is the  ubuntu  desktop   the classic is for regular gnome
<SoobNauce> coz_: the one without the sidebar?
<coz_> SoobNauce,   Unity  or  Ubuntu under sessions...is the one with the "sidebar"  Launcher panel
<Pici> coz_: eh? Thats sounds just like what SoobNauce just described.
<SoobNauce> I have no sidebar
<coz_> SoobNauce,  oh yes  sorry  I misread
<SoobNauce> I don't know how to say this without accidentally implying I have a sidebar
<ActionParsnip> [snake]: no worries, thanks for the gratitude :D
<coz_> SoobNauce,  that is classic with No  sidebar
<SoobNauce> ok
<cime> hi! with ldapsearch I get all users in my LDAP directory... but I get rows like this - objectClass: posixAccount ... how do I display content of these classes?
<SoobNauce> coz_: er, so I'm using the fusion icon, and seem to be running 0.8.  Where do I find the [close/minimize/maximize] settings in configuration editor?  Still metacity?  metacity/general ?
<coz_> SoobNauce,  y es
<coz_> SoobNauce,  look for  "button_layout"
<coz_> SoobNauce,   use this  combination        :minimize,maximize,close
<ActionParsnip> !controls
<ubottu> Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more informationand workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<SoobNauce> Thanks
<Habstinat> Hello. My Pavilion dm4 wouldn't start Ubuntu before. I added nomodeset, and now it starts, but it boots into a full screen command line. Startx won't work. I would paste the error message I get when I do startx here, but I can't as I only have access to a command line and it's kind of long to retype. Any ideas?
<Habstinat> It's 10.10 on the laptop by the way.
<coz_> SoobNauce,  simply double click t he words  "button_layout"    ,  a dialog appears and you can simply copy paste that combination I gave you
<SockPant5> how can i add a panel in classic to put some apps in like in unity? you can do that with panels right?
<ActionParsnip> Habstinat: use a wired connection and get full updates
<coz_> SockPant5,  you mean launcher  icons?
<ActionParsnip> SockPant5: yes you can
<SockPant5> coz_: no idea,
<SockPant5> in fact
<coz_> SockPant5,  it would be far more efficient to use something like cairo dock ,, my opinion
<SockPant5> how can i add applications other than ff to the top panel?
<coz_> SockPant5,  try a drag and drop
<coz_> SockPant5,  from the menus  drag the icon to the panel
<SockPant5> ok awesome
<codex84> how u do
<SockPant5> anduh
<codex84> that?
<SockPant5> i have the empathy thing in the top right corner, but can i access my contacts list from there too?
<coz_> SockPant5,  also you can right click th e upper panel "Add panel"  and most likely do the same
<coz_> SockPant5,  rather   "New Panel"
<SockPant5> woop
<SockPant5> i removed the whole thing
<fuusuke> i am connected to the internet but evolution gives connection timed out
<SockPant5> the one with the battery icon and all the others
<duncan> hi guys
<fuusuke> can any1 help?
<westz> velofille, you here still?
<coz_> SockPant5,    right click panel  "Add to panel"   indicator applet
<coz_> SockPant5,  or  Indicator applet complete
<tjc> hi all could anyone help me in order to remove ubuntu 10.10 in order to make fresh install of 11.04?
<SockPant5> is there any way to remove the email thing from that?
<westz> tjc, what's your problem?
<coz_> tjc,  are you installinf from live cd...yes?
<coz_> installing
<fuusuke> i am connected to the internet but evolution gives connection timed out
<coz_> tjc,   it should overwrite that current install
<fuusuke> can any 1 help?
<tjc> look now i am using 10.10 but i have some issues with flash player and youtube firefox etc
<sarit> tjc: format the partitions you're installing, this will remove the previous install (make a backup of your personal data!)
<fuusuke> i am connected to the internet but evolution gives connection timed out, can any1 help i am using 10.04
<westz> tjc, you'd probably be better off going back to the LTS (10.04) as 11.04 is still being tinkered with
<sarit> fuusuke: can you ping your mail server?
<ender_33> how do I turn an mp3 file into text (transcription)
<l33tn00b> Anybody know a way to change standard runlevel in ubuntu/xubuntu to boot into text mode instead of gdm/xfce?
<fuusuke> pop.gmail.com:995
<SockPant5> what about empathy, can i use the indicator bar to access it's contact list?
<bazhang> !nox | l33tn00b
<ubottu> l33tn00b: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<sarit> fuusuke: try "telnet pop.gmail.com 995", it should return "Connected to gmail-pop.l.google.com."
<zolperl> ignore --chann\els #ubuntu * JOINS QUITS PARTS NICKS
<sarit> SockPant5: click the envelope > chat
<tjc> ok @sarit or @westz can i talk to any of you privately?
<l33tn00b> thx @ubottu. I'll try that...
<SockPant5> sarit: aaah the envelope
<sarit> tjc: yes
<SockPant5> how intuitive
<SockPant5> thanks
<westz> tjc, sure i suppose, can we get a room?
<bazhang>   /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS zolperl
<fuusuke> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection timed out
<mark7845> why does why 1tb hard disk show up as only 916GB and only have 870GB of free space? I just formatted it with ext 3
<Corey> fuusuke: traceroute pop.gmail.com to a pastebin
<Starminn> When I try to install banshee-community-extensions, I get this: http://www.pastie.org/2102754
<fuusuke> this is what i getafter doin a telnet to mail server
<dr_Willis> reserved space of 5% is defsult Starminn
<Corey> fuusuke: Pastebin is your friend.
<Starminn> dr_Willis: I think you mean mark7845
<dr_Willis> ;)
<dr_Willis> yep
<mark7845> dr_Willis: what is the reserved space for
<westz> mark7845, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hard_disk_drive#Units_of_measuring_capacity
<mark7845> westz ty
<dr_Willis> root isrr and sustem trcovery
<dr_Willis> tune2fs can change the amount
<coz_> Starminn,  try  installing  banshee-extensions-common first
<mark7845> So the amount of available space I have on my HD is correct then, I havn't formatted it wrong
<coz_> Starminn,  I am testing it here hold on
<dr_Willis> GiB  vs GB  numbering can vonfuse things also
<Starminn> coz_: Refresh the pastie (http://www.pastie.org/2102754) and look to the bottom.
<coz_> Starminn,   this is 11.04 ..yes?
<coz_> Starminn,  ah sorry it is not
<coz_> Starminn,  then I am not sure,, it installed fine on 11.04
<fuusuke> telnet pop.gmail.com shows trying 1.0.0.0
<fuusuke> can any1 help
<fuusuke> ???
<bil21al> can any body tell me when should we change the ststus of bug  from confirm to triage??what is the situation ?
<coz_> Starminn,   have you tried the PPA   for banshee?
<Starminn> coz_: Well, not on 10.10 lol. Before it wouldn't update so I removed it. Then when I tried re-adding it, this occured.
<Starminn> coz_: Which PPA?
<l33tn00b> Looks like the bot trick couldn't help ;) Changing default runlevel to boot into text mode on ubuntu/xubuntu? Anyone?
<coz_> Starminn,  there are 2   unstalbe  =    https://launchpad.net/~banshee-team/+archive/banshee-unstable   and stabel =   http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas/23
<coz_> Starminn,  I meant  stable and unstable   darn fingers
<Corey> fuusuke: DNS resolution error.
<Corey> fuusuke: dig pop.gmail.com to a pastebin, please.
<fuusuke> Corey: how do i fix it?
<Corey> fuusuke: You could start by giving me the diagnostic information I've been asking you for rather than bleating the same problem description every five minutes.
<dr_Willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<bracki> Can sb tell me where ufw stores its rules?
<bracki> I changed my SSH port to a non standard port and for whatever reason ufw doesn't pick it up
<maco> bracki: /etc/ufw/*.rules
<coz_>  ok ,, need to break here,, be back later
<jnlsnl_> hey im trying to setup gitweb on my server, but it get the error: "Request exceeded the limit of 10 internal redirects due to probable configuration error." here is my vhost for gitweb: http://pastebin.com/uWdS7BPf hmm.. any suggestions?
<bracki> maco: does it automatically pickup stuff from applications.d?
<Corey> bracki: Shouldn't.
<bracki> Corey: So what's /etc/ufw/applications.d good for?
<maco> bracki: dunno. dont think that dir existed last time i looked
<sarit> !pastebin | sarit
<ubottu> sarit, please see my private message
<b0ot> Anyone know of any tool for ubuntu that would allow me to monitor live bandwidth usage in a form that I could process in a bash script for a specific ip/subnet/interface
<SockPant1> is there any way to collapse application's title bars like it does in unity (or at least partly) in classic-noeffects?
<fbass> hello, I'm trying to open audacity, but I'm getting an error.
<fbass> http://pastebin.com/Li7nz3DW
<rdoc> join #diaspora-dev
<sarit> b0ot: there are network counters in /proc or /sys you could use
<fbass> that pastebin is the error.
<b0ot> sarit, I would want something that has info on a more granular level and where i don't have to do packet math
<fbass> It worked before, but I recently installed portaudio from src, and it stopped working. Any ideas?
<mfilipe> what is the shortcut to open window conversation of empathy?
<fbass> I hope this is the right channel to ask this question.
<fbass> :/
<bil21al> mfilipe; in unity press super key and the number of the application in the launcher(number is written on the application)
<teclado> hi everybody
<prov> Is there a way to create a partition to match exactly the image I want to dd into it? In size that is.
<ace> I am trying to install Ubuntu 11.04 on a Toshiba Satellite L655D - S5050. I tried installing off of a USB drive first, then off of a CD with a new downloaded image. It takes forever to get to the Welcome screen, and if I click on Try Ubuntu, it just runs and runs. I tried doing an install, but it just hangs up  and doesn't finish. Any ideas?
<oCean> bracki: in the man ufw page there's some documentation on application integration (describing the using of applications.d subdir)
<prov> What I want to do is restore an image I made of a partition using dd. I now need to make a new partition again to match the old size. How can I do this so I can dd the old image into the new partition?
<teclado> anybody knows what they had been made with the ubuntu 9.04 repositories???
<oCean> teclado: they moved since it is end of life
<teclado> please
<ohir> ace: could be you have <1GB ram
<oCean> !eol | teclado
<ubottu> teclado: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<teclado> perfect
<ace> ohir, it has 3gb
<sarit> prov: use fdisk to create the partition, make it the same size of the previous one (or bigger). if bigger, run resize2fs afterwards.
<ohir> ace: then I dunno. Next can be non-english install without fast internet connection. Graphics that is not or is poorly supported by xorg.
<repvik> I'm having issues typing in bash in 11.04. Keystrokes don't "come through". I get this both from local console and through ssh. Known issue? I couldn't find anything useful with google.
<ace> ohir, it's the first Toshiba that I had a problem with. I did installs on lots with no problems
<ohir> ace: does live version runs ok on said box?
<prov> sarit: I will try that.
<ace> ohir, No, I can't run live
<aeon-ltd> just wondering this firefox 5 update could really have been called firefox 4.1 right? i mean minor changes shouldn't merit a +1
<ohir> prov: next time you should know that you need disk layout file attached to dd backup
<prov> ohir: How is that to be done?
<mfilipe> bil21al, but I received a message and I want read it, so I don't want back to mouse to read the message. do you understood?
<ace> ohir, I just got it to start up in Live CD
<ohir> prov: on terminal do: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda > disk_layout.txt and keep this with your backup
<bil21al> mfilipe : its the bug u may report it.either i also dnt knw more about it.
<Gr8Q> i am looking for coupon codes for ubuntu anyone
<ohir> prov: if sda is your hdd of course (usually is)
<JAWC> Anyone know what might cause TrueCrypt to forget to delete ~/.TrueCrypt-lock-user when it's closed? Should any of these [ http://pastebin.com/ZbZcebbi ] processes be killed?
<maco> Gr8Q: this channel is for tech support, and ubuntu is free, so you don't need coupons
<ohir> ace: did livecd started in quick?
<palutke> someone has a alfa awuso36h running with linux?
<ace> ohir, I had it sitting at the welcome screen for a while, and when I clicked on Try Ubuntu, it went in fairly quick
 * sarit has never heard of coupons for something that's free anyway
<Gr8Q> to order thats it maco. i meant discount code
<ace> ohir, I forgot the command to check my graphics driver
<ohir> ace: did you install english version or other language/locality?
<maco> Gr8Q: but it's free
<SockPant1> how do i get ff5?
<l33tn00b> palutke: Yep. Work's fine!
<maco> SockPant1: if you're on 11.04 itll come through your regular updates, likely tomorrow
<jnlsnl_> Someone want to have a rainbow adventure debugging my internal server error :))
<sarit> Gr8Q: what exactly do you want to order?
<Gr8Q> i wanted to get the cd/dvd but they charge
<SockPant1> maco: tomorrow? cuz if it takes much longer is there another way to get it?
<ace> ohir, it's not installed, just running Live CD in English
<Pici> !ff5 | SockPant1
<ubottu> SockPant1: Firefox 5 packages are currently building!  The new version will be available as a security update in Natty/11.04.  If you'd like Fx5 in earlier releases, you will need to use the following !PPA: http://pad.lv/ppa/mozillateam/firefox-stable/
<psyxxxx> leetn00b: do u know how u can bring it under 100mW
<ohir> ace: internationalized packages are huge and they need to be downloaded. CD/USB keeps only basic english packages
<maco> Gr8Q: your local community team may have some CDs
<bil21al> mfilipe :  when did u get this problem?
<ace> ohir, I am using English
<SockPant1> ok great :) but the building will take around a day not like a few weeks, i assume
<maco> Gr8Q: but downloading and burning to a CD or a flash drive shouldn't be too bad
<ohir> ace: so ok, loading livecd takes quite some time. Depends on device speed. With usb it can be a few minutes on modern box
<Gr8Q> maco: i have to find out but i rather get it on my own
<mfilipe> bil21al, it isn't a problema but an usability-less
<maco> Gr8Q: as far as i know, the canonical web store doesn't even do coupon codes at all
<ohir> ace: with poor cd/dvd drive it can be 10+ minutes
<SockPant1> i'm also having trouble with my netbook's trackpad
<SockPant1> the scrolling is absolutely unusable
<SockPant1> it jumps all over the place
<SockPant1> i'm thinking driver issue?
<l33tn00b> psyxxxx: no. didn't try that out. only used the alfa with backtrack live-cd...
<psyxxxx> ah ok thx
<Gr8Q> maco: i went to canonical store and it still  asks for coupon code at some place before the final checkout out
<K1ng> can anyone help me with load balancing?
<Corey> Gr8Q: What are you attempting to buy?
<bracki> Ah, the answer is /lib/ufw/user.rules
<maco> Corey: a CD
<Corey> Gr8Q: And what URL is this at?
<Gr8Q> Corey: Natty release
<Corey> maco: Ahhh.
<sarit> K1ng: LVS?
<maco> Gr8Q: hmm maybe they give them to special customers or something, but public "hey we have a coupon code, buy stuff!" hasn't happened yet
<K1ng> sarit, what is LVS?
<SockPant1> there's probably no coupon codes.
<Corey> K1ng: What's your real question?
<sarit> K1ng: load balancing ;) no really, www.linuxvirtualserver.org
<Gr8Q> maco: special guests i guess :)
<SockPant1> anyone know where to start looking to fix ugly trackpad scrolling (two-finger)?
<sarit> SockPant1: lspci -nn to identify your hardware, than look if a driver is needed
<SockPant1> sarit: it's not listed
<K1ng> i have 2 internet connection. 1 of them useless now.... so i am trying to setup ubuntu server as network server and i want to load balance between 2 connection
<sarit> SockPant1: hmm, if it's not on the pci bus, might be on usb. Try lsusb.
<rwilco> egQBj42
<edwardthefma> hello all
<SockPant1> K1ng: you might get more answers about that in #ubuntu-server, those guys spend their time doing stuff like that
 * sarit advises rwilco to change his/her password :)
<K1ng> ok
<edwardthefma> i need help patishing my hard drive for a ubuntu install
<edwardthefma> partishing
<Pici> edwardthefma: partitioning
 * edwardthefma is a crap speller
<dean> Hi all I wonder if someone could help me with a virtualbox issue?
<SockPant1> sarit: all i have is a lot of Linux Foundation root hubs and one Z-Star Microelectronics Corp.
<l33tn00b> psyxxxx: did some research. maybe this could help you --> http://www.janoweb.net/tutorials/improve-TX-Power-ALFA-AWUS036H-changing-CRDA.html#axzz1PwMTo6CN
<edwardthefma> Xd i want to do it with out erasing my current vista os
<brier_> I have an odd problem installing Centos as a guest VM on Ubuntu.
<sarit> SockPant1: currently out of ideas
<SockPant1> sarit: would it be listed in pci if it was a ps/2 device? they usually are afaik
<brier_> As a default it used the virtio drivers.  I removed them and used the IDE and the realtek drivers instead.
<sarit> SockPant1: don't have pci devices anymore, wouldn't know, too long ago
<brier_> I also had to specify noapic.
<sarit> SockPant1: I mean ps/2 devices
<blip-> hi, anyone know any graphical SMB share folder managers ?  Dolphin under KDE is not able to authenticate into the protected folders on my SMB share
<repvik> I'm having issues typing in bash in 11.04. Keystrokes don't "come through". I get this both from local console and through ssh. Known issue? I couldn't find anything useful with google. It appears to only happen when X is running. Nothing in any logs.
<dean> When I load virtualbox and try to load my OS it wont load and said I need to install kernal has anyone had this problem?
<brier_> So that worked, but the kernel that was installed is the 2.6.18-238.el5xen.
<Gr8Q> anyone got the natty Compat wireless drivers patched?
<dean> Could someone tell me if there is a channel for Vbox?
<brier_> So why would the install put xen kernels in /boot instead of the normal boot image?
<ikonia> brier_: what virtualiztion are you using
<oCean> brier_: so that is actually a centos question
<vladikoff> hey Iused update-alternatives --config java, and I was able to switch from OpenJDK to Sun, but 'root' still uses openjdk, what do i do?
<dean> Can anyone see my messages?
<oCean> dean: there is #vbox
<ikonia> dean: yes
<dean> Oh ok lol thanks oCean
<dean> thanks ikonia
<brier_> I have used system-config-samba.noarch before.
<ikonia> brier_: what virtualiztion are you using
<brier_> I am using KVM virtualization and it could be a Centos problem.
<flowbee> hi folks.  installing ubuntu 11.04 on my t420.  i have 409.2GB of free space.  i believe its best to have a separate partition for /root/ and for /home/.  questions: 1) how big should /root/ be?  2) do i only want two partitions (one for /home/ and one for /root/) ?
<ikonia> brier_: it sounds like the centos installer is detecting the virtualization wrongly and putting the xen kernel in rather than stock
<brier_> Just seems weird that as a default it installed the xen kernel and not install virtio drivers...
<viart> quit
<eniac_> @nikola chelma ti si?
<flowbee> also should i go with ext3 or ext4
<brier_> ikonia... that does sound like what it is doing...
<eniac_> nikola jesi li ti
<ikonia> eniac_: what language do you speak ?
<brier_> flowbee: ext4 is mature and has better logging/recovery...
<SockPant1> sarit: it's a synaptics touchpad i think, i've been meddling with some options using synclient and they have effect. they don't fix the problem though
<sanja> irc.undernet.org/bookz
<ikonia> sanja: ?
<brier_> I guess I will go bug the Centos IRC :)
<brier_> Thank you much.
<zaksoldier> السلام عليكم
<oCean> zaksoldier: you were told multiple times that you should use English here
<flowbee> 3) do i need a partition for /swap?  if so how big?  4) ext3 or ext4?  5) for each partition do i want primary/logical?  6) order of the partitions; should it go /, /home/ swap?  another order?
<zaksoldier> Ok ok sorry
<katsrc> harro
<katsrc> what's the best way to upgrade to Firefox 5?
<ikonia> flowbee: 3.) up to you - normally yes, 4.) ext3/4 depends on your needs, 5.) primary/logical doesn't matter
<sarit> flowbee: 3) i don't use a swap partition, enough ram, if needed can use a swapfile
<[snake]> I am having a problem with my 2.5" hdd hot swap and ubuntu
<zaksoldier> I said Salam alekom only ( hi )
<sarit> flowbee: 5) consider using LVM
<Pici> flowbee: 3) At least the size of your ram if you want to hibernate
<ikonia> flowbee: 6.) order - doesn't matter
<oCean> !ff5 | katsrc
<ubottu> katsrc: Firefox 5 packages are currently building!  The new version will be available as a security update in Natty/11.04.  If you'd like Fx5 in earlier releases, you will need to use the following !PPA: http://pad.lv/ppa/mozillateam/firefox-stable/
<erkan^> How install I Firefox 5 on ubuntu ?
<katsrc> oCean: thanks!
<oCean> erkan^: read the lines above your message
<erkan^> where, o?
<erkan^> oCean, ?
<Pici> erkan^: the one from ubottu
<erkan^> I can not understand, Pici
<erkan^> I ask
<zaksoldier> oCean: I said only Salam alekom (hi)
<Pici> !ff5 | erkan^
<ubottu> erkan^: Firefox 5 packages are currently building!  The new version will be available as a security update in Natty/11.04.  If you'd like Fx5 in earlier releases, you will need to use the following !PPA: http://pad.lv/ppa/mozillateam/firefox-stable/
<erkan^> where can i install firefox 5 on ubuntu?
<oCean> zaksoldier: yes, but I told you before that you should use English
<zaksoldier> Ok man
<ender_33> firebloat more like it
<Pici> ender_33: Those sort of comments aren't needed here.
<Pici> erkan^: Do you understand now?
<erkan^> yes
<zaksoldier> Is any one know Arabic
<Pici> !sa | zaksoldier
<ubottu> zaksoldier: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<zaksoldier> Huh!!!
<zaksoldier> ubottu: Did you know arabic
<ubottu> zaksoldier: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zaksoldier> Ok man
<oCean> zaksoldier: I've told you before this channel is for technical ubuntu support. If you like to chat, do so in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jnlsnl_> i think something is wrong with my vhost rewrite rule, if anything jump in your eyes let me know: RewriteRule ^.* /gitweb.cgi/$0 [L,PT]
<mainVoid> Hello I have a question: Does know how to direct your local traffic so when your running a vpn client connection only certain ports get routed through that vpn? ie i want to 'browse the web' without the vpn
<wolfric> I deleted all files from /etc/ldap/slapd.d/ (which consisted of the config files and schemas etc for ldap). i then tried to do apt-get remove slapd and it keeps failing. The init script apparently fails (slapd isn't running). I've tried with -f but it hasn't made a difference. Can i forceably remove it anyway?
<eniac_> somebody knows password for Minecraft?
<ikonia> eniac_: ?
<eniac_> @ikonia: Its a game Minecraft
<OerHeks> eniac_, registering minecraft is free
<eniac_> oh...
<eniac_> i will check again
<prezes> hello everybody. how to quickly move to text mode in ubuntu 10.10?
<OneiricOne> prezes, ctrl-alt-F1
<prezes> are you sure? people tell me ctrl+alt+f7 or f8
<hypatia> prezes: ctrl-alt-f7 moves you back to graphical
<mainVoid> i usually press ctrl+alt and then proceed to bang on the f keys
<prezes> thanks for help
<eniac_> I did some registration on the site, then i downloaded .jar
<hypatia> mainVoid: or that :)
<eniac_> when i enter my login data it says: "user not premium" and
<Pici> eniac_: This really isn't an Ubuntu support question, if you want to ask about it in #ubuntu-offtopic, that would be more appropriate.
<prezes> I have 1 more question? is slim( login manager) compatible NOW with ubu 10.10 Lots of people have problems after install this software
<prezes> I have 1 more question? is slim( login manager) compatible NOW with ubu 10.10 Lots of people have problems after install this software
<[snake]> can i start applets in unity somehow
<[snake]> specifically this one
<[snake]> gnome_hotswap_applet_globals.py
<flowbee> how big a swap size do i need if i want to be able to hibernate my t420 with ubuntu 11.04.  it has 4GB of RAM now; and i may add 2-4GB of ram in the future.
<aeon-ltd> flowbee: around the same as your ram, but it also depends on the software you run i'd say 2gb+ is fine
<albech> trying to get rsync in daemon mode to preserve privileges. Do I have to connect as root to the rsync server or only run the rsync server as root?
<guntbert> flowbee: for hibernatingI recommend amount of RAm you have, you can add swap space later too
<albech> !rsync
<ubottu> rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<flowbee> what do you folks think of simply using a swap file instead of a swap partition?
<awallin> flowbee: isn't swap for people who don't know how to buy RAM ? :)
<flowbee> awallin, i'm thinking swap files are better
<guntbert> awallin: no
<guntbert> awallin: in fact he was talking about hibernating
<abys> hi all, how can I configure grub2 to keep a boot option?
<flowbee> im going to use a swap file; instead of swap partition; seems easier to adjust later
<TCCb> zombie processes
<TCCb> how to find them?
<TCCb> no way to really kill them, is there.
<EMABrad> What issues are there when doing an "update" upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04?  I've been putting it off recently because I fear it'll destroy my system.
<eniac_> @Pici:sorry :)
<sarit> abys: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2, check the section on /etc/grub.d/
<guntbert> abys: edit /etc/default/grub accordingly and run sudo update-grub afterwards
<guntbert> TCCb: zombie processes *are* dead already, they don't use any system resources
<sarit> TCCb: how to find zombie processes, I think most (if not all) have "(defunct)" next to their entry in "ps -ef"
<TheSimkin> ubuntu tol dme i had a new version
<TheSimkin> so i hit upgrade
<TheSimkin> and it put me into a beta mode
<TheSimkin> how do I go back cause this is breaking everything :(
<guntbert> !enter | TheSimkin
<ubottu> TheSimkin: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pici> TheSimkin: What does 'a beta mode' mean?
<TheSimkin> Pici: i dunno what versin it is but it's telling me these problems are caused be unstable packages.
<giles> I want to switch to runlevel 1
<Pici> TheSimkin: Can you pastebin the exact error message?
<giles> so I type sudo telinit 1
<TheSimkin> Pici: there are hundres
<giles> the machine goes to a bootsplash
<TheSimkin> Pici: the worst problem is it install nouvoue drivers and they are absolutely awful
<giles> then stops
<Pici> TheSimkin: How did you upgrade?
<Pici> !enter | giles
<ubottu> giles: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<giles> right sorry pici.
<TheSimkin> Pici: update manager
<Pici> TheSimkin: Did you give it any command line arguments?
<TheSimkin> no
<guntbert> !runlevels | giles
<ubottu> giles: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<TheSimkin> i think it might just bee 11.04
<TheSimkin> but it's seriously rboken :(
<Pici> TheSimkin: Then could you please pastebin the errors you're getting.
<Pici> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TheSimkin> but it has tteh 3.0.1 kernel
<giles> I want to switch to runlevel 1. so I type sudo telinit 1. the machine goes to a bootsplash. then stops
<TheSimkin> Pici: well that would be nice but i can't even start the machine up properly
<TheSimkin> Pici: how do i undo the upgrade?
<TheSimkin> or is it even possible?
<Pici> TheSimkin: 11.04 doesn't have the 3.01 kernel.
<giles> guntbert: okay, and how does that help me?
<genii-around> giles: Try alt-f1 or ctrl-alt-f1
<Pici> TheSimkin: are you running the alpha release of Ubuntu?
<giles> genii-around: I can't sent alt-f1 because it's a vm.
<TheSimkin> Pici: maybe, i dunno what happened.
<TheSimkin> Pici: i just want to go back
<guntbert> giles: sorry, I just saw that it doesn't really help, looking into it
<Pici> TheSimkin: When did you install Ubuntu?
<alesan> hi! how can I install firefox 5?
<alesan> I am using the latest ubuntu
<alesan> but it doesn't have firefox 5
<TheTongue> stable:	2.6.39.1
<Pici> !ff5 | alesan
<ubottu> alesan: Firefox 5 packages are currently building!  The new version will be available as a security update in Natty/11.04.  If you'd like Fx5 in earlier releases, you will need to use the following !PPA: http://pad.lv/ppa/mozillateam/firefox-stable/
<giles> genii-around: alt+f1 does nothing, ctrl+alt+f1 sends me to a console but of my host machine not my vm
<alesan> Pici, thanks!!!!!
<TheTongue> mainline:	3.0-rc4
<alesan> Pici, so I will wait. Thanks again!!!
<Pici> alesan: no problem :)
<genii-around> giles: runlevel 1 usually gets rid of all the extraneous consoles leaving you with just the primary one. If you have no way to switch to it, you may have some difficulties.
<TheTongue> notice it says Release Candidate
<TheSimkin> Pici: i think i'm going to switch back to gentoo, ubuntu is far too whimsicle formy tastes :(
<giles> genii-around: yeah I guess this question is more relavant to #virtualbox.
<Pici> TheSimkin: If you installed 11.10, the alpha release of Ubuntu, then yes, it would likely be broken.
<guntbert> giles: you said VM? then use <host key> F1
<BluesKaj> TheSimkin, will gentoo help your spelling too ? :)
<Pici> BluesKaj: Thats uncalled for.
<giles> guntbert: no luck
<guntbert> giles: on the splash screen just press <alt> <left> until you get the "recovery menu"
<BluesKaj> yeah Pici , but it's still funny :)
<giles> guntbert: no sorry.
<guntbert> giles: I just did exactly that, -- btw do you *really* need runlevel 1? or just a terminal?
<giles> guntbert: I want to remount root ro
<guntbert> giles: use a live CD? runlevel 1 is the recovery menu on ubuntu
<giles> guntbert: done it, <host-key>+f1 and then type telinit 1 there doh
<guntbert> giles: all set now?
<bfh198> Any1 Know how to get something like itunes onto linux, pref low cpu/ram usage. but something that i can use to edit my itunes songs.
<bfh198> edit my ipod *
<giles> guntbert: yeah it pops the spash screen up again, but I have to quickly press <host>+f1 again, then I get the recovery menu...
<guntbert> !itunes | bfh198
<ubottu> bfh198: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<Pici> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Mandrew> how do i over clock my processor?
<SockPant1> can i have the top panel (also) display on the second monitor?
<guntbert> giles: good :)
<SockPant1> (classic)
<sc30317> Mandrew, in the computer BIOS (if applicable).  What kind of computer do you have?
<Mandrew> i have a netbook
<guntbert> Mandrew: how is that an ubuntu support question?
<SockPant1> Mandrew: you can't overclock a netbook, it will melt
<Mandrew> ok tnx
<Mandrew> then i leave it alone :D
<SockPant1> :)
<SockPant1> if you need to be able to run more things at once you could upgrade the ram
<SockPant1> that's usually easy
<Mandrew> yea a good idea SockPant1
<giles> guntbert: now I do: mount -o remount,ro /dev/sda1 and it says device is busy?
<alien> Hi all, anyone know when the due date for FF5 on ubuntu it .. to my understanding its available only as BETA at the moment!
<guntbert> giles: thats whi I suggested to use a live "CD" (iso)
<guntbert> *why
<genii-around> !ff5 | alien
<ubottu> alien: Firefox 5 packages are currently building!  The new version will be available as a security update in Natty/11.04.  If you'd like Fx5 in earlier releases, you will need to use the following !PPA: http://pad.lv/ppa/mozillateam/firefox-stable/
<rooks> why HDD is spinnging when my CPU reaches 100% load?
<giles> guntbert: yep that would be better, but I thought you should be able to remount root in runlevel 1?
<aeon-ltd> OK GONNA CLEAR THIS UP ABOUT FF5 - the way ubuntu packages are released as opposed to bleeding edge distros, they are tested then branded and documented if needed then released for you to update to, this branding can be from days to weeks usually
<alien> genii-around:  thx :D
<kernelpanicker> I'm looking to set a youth hostel up which currently has a hosed Windows box with a scenario whereby they just run off a live Ubuntu DVD all the time... any suggestions (small distro) or other ideas?
<guntbert> giles: not to my knowledge
<guntbert> !ot | kernelpanicker
<ubottu> kernelpanicker: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<giles> guntbert: well that's what man zerofree told me.
<peasant> giles: mount -o remount /
<kernelpanicker> What??  My question is off topic?
<guntbert> giles: no idea wha zerofree might be :)
<kernelpanicker> A question about ubuntu setup?
<guntbert> kernelpanicker: yes, in a support channel
<kernelpanicker> guntbert: help me understand that...
<giles> guntbert: it zero's your free space.
<justin__> org
<Pici> kernelpanicker: You made a statement about Ubuntu. If you want other distros, the best place to ask is ##linux.
<guntbert> kernelpanicker: you were asking "any suggestions (small distro)"...
<genii-around> kernelpanicker: Depending on the hardware, if low specs ... Lubuntu or Xubuntu live CD probably
<Pici> kernelpanicker: Was there a question about Ubuntu that I missed there?
<Pici> Maybe I did miss it, /shrug
<kernelpanicker> OMG... that is so shallow... you spot a mention of distro and ignore the rest of the question...
<kernelpanicker> classic irc kneejerk stuff
<kernelpanicker> read the rest of the question...
<guntbert> !attitude | kernelpanicker
<kernelpanicker> what I meant to say is what the most pared down version of ubuntu is...
<ubottu> kernelpanicker: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Pici> kernelpanicker: Oh. Then genii-around's answer is great.
<Pici> kernelpanicker: LXDE is the new lightwight desktop of choice, if they have a live-cd, I'd go with that on a low-spec computer.
<guntbert> giles: I see, no experience with that here, but as Isaid: use a live CD :)
<kernelpanicker> I am a huge volunteer myself on irc and elsewhere, and just returned from the Southeast Linux Festival, where I volunteered.  My attitude is and has been stellar.  Thank you genii-around, I'll look into your recommendations now.
<dean> Hi all could someone tell me if there is a itunes linux equivalent?
<juker_1994> hi gays!
<LjL> juker_1994: i think you mean guys
<kernelpanicker> Genii-around: all I need for apps is actually internet... how do I pare down the DVD to just that and a desktop?
<Neohasreturned> Hi all is there an itunes equivalent for linux?
<genii-around> kernelpanicker: There are kiosk versions.. of regular Ubuntu at least. You'd have to search online probably for more info
<kernelpanicker> genii-around: that sounds promising, since this is essentially a kiosk... cool, thanks for the help ;)
<genii-around> kernelpanicker: You're welcome
<retentiveboy> anyone know if there's a way to add "acl" as a mount option for encrypted home directories?
<Neohasreturned> Hey guys is there an application that lets you manage your ipod?
<joel135> check your /etc/fstab perhaps?
<retentiveboy> joel135: nope, directory is mounted automatically at login.
<joel135> Neohasreturned: have you tried http://www.gtkpod.org/wiki/Home   ?
<Dman674> hello how do i delete login keyring?
<Dman674> im in 10.04.2
<Neohasreturned> joel135, I think I have tried it before I don't think it worked with my ipod
<joel135> retentiveboy: I don't use it myself, but check /var/lib/ecryptfs/$USER
<joel135> Neohasreturned: can you use it as a mass storage device?
<sc30317> Neohasreturned, you could always install Rockbox; awesome open source firmware for the IPOD that allows you to use it as a mass storage device
<Neohasreturned> joel135,  I don't think so
<Marchitos> why does i can't run su?
<Marchitos> and i need sudo?
<Neohasreturned> Rockbox does it allow me to transfer playlists onto it?
<joel135> Marchitos: do you mean that sudo works, but su doesn't?
<Marchitos> yes
<flowbee> is it possible to hibernate on ubuntu if i have a swap file instead of a swap partition?
<sarit> Marchitos: did you set a password for the root user?
<Marchitos> none..
<Shadowjedi01> dudes
<Shadowjedi01> what is up with nothing being supported for ubuntu
<Shadowjedi01> seriously?
<sarit> Marchitos: than you won't be able to use su cause su tries to authenticate you as "root"
<joel135> Marchitos: you need to give the user 'root' it's own password, but it isn't adviced for sequrity reasons. instead use the workaround "sudo su "
<Marchitos> that's the question: why does the root account is disabled by default?
<sarit> joel135: I'd prefer "sudo -i"
<Marchitos> i thought there was a security issue, but if sudo can do everything, then why disable it?
<Neohasreturned> sc30317, I have checked that rockbox out only works upto 2nd generation ipods
<Shadowjedi01> is there any way to get 11.04 back to a default look
<Shadowjedi01> ?
<Squid_Tamer> I think the problem with opening root is that attackers try to break into that first
<aeon-ltd> !classic | Shadowjedi01
<ubottu> Shadowjedi01: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<Shadowjedi01> sweeeeeet
<Shadowjedi01> which interface do you guys prefer
<Shadowjedi01> I haven't really  messed with it yet
<aeon-ltd> Shadowjedi01: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Shadowjedi01> good deal ty
<sarit> Shadowjedi01: on the logon screen, click your user name, before entering the password, choose "Ubuntu classic" at the bottom of the screen
<sarit> oops
<raul_> hola
<Psydoll> sarit, tere ma da pudha
<mtx1980> #list
<joel135> how do I configure Apache 2 to listen to two different ports, each providing a unique /var/www equivalent?
<joel135> mtx1980: try /list instead
<mtx1980> ty
<virgo> is there any program with gui that can open multiple terminals and i can customize buttons that give some command sequences into terminals?
<sc30317> Neohasreturned, what iPod do you have?
<IdleOne> virgo: byobu
<IdleOne> !info byobu
<ubottu> byobu (source: byobu): a set of useful profiles and a profile-switcher for GNU screen. In component main, is optional. Version 3.33-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 61 kB, installed size 608 kB
<IdleOne> hmm sorry not byobu
<jihard> join # irc2go.com
<flowbee> i'm installing 11.04 on my t420.  if i want my /home/ to be encrypted; is it enough to simply check that box during regular install ?  or do i need alternate disc install?
<Dulak> virgo: not sure it's what you need but fabric allows you to run multiple commands through ssh from a single command
<joel135> flowbee: I think checking the box only encrypts the $HOME of one user, someone please confirm
<jasl> joel135 install webmin
<guntbert> !webmin | joel135 jasl
<ubottu> joel135 jasl: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<jasl> Hm
<jasl> Funny that it works for me at 10.04
<guntbert> jasl: it will work until it breaks something :)
<jasl> Probably
<joel135> I'm too tired to take any risks at the moment. Any other suggestions?
<guntbert> joel135: try to ask in ##httpd
<jasl> So they dropped support and probably didn't replace it with anything, right?
<joel135> ok
<Pici> joel135: 'they'?
<z0mbi3> hi all, could someone pint me in the right direction of how to unload a driver/stop a usb device during suspend, and reload it during resume? I've got a tv dongle that's stopping suspend from working. I'm on lucid lynx.
<guntbert> jasl: it was not a question of dropping support - webmin was never adapted to the debian/ubuntu scheme for config files
<jasl> OK
<IdleOne> virgo: maybe this is what you are looking for http://ubuntuguide.net/clicompanion-run-and-store-terminal-commands-from-a-gui
<intlkleinblue> Hey all, I was updating and I have this problem come up:
<intlkleinblue> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 4EA3A911D48B8E25
<jasl> Too bad.  It's a nice product.
<cogitorn> intlkleinblue: apt-get install ubuntu-keyring
<intlkleinblue> cogitorn: I already have this installed...
<Belial> Are there currently any known issues with ppa.launchpad.net? I'm seeing some 404's on an update
<intlkleinblue> Belial: same
<intlkleinblue> Belial: Murrine, for example comes up with 404 when updating
<intlkleinblue> but msot everything else is fine
<Pici> Belial: PPAs aren't gauranteed to exist forever. Do you see the packages listed on the PPA page for that software?
<Belial> Pici: Aware of that, I was asking as there were multiple 404's that were fine earlier, wondering if there may be a systems issue I wasnt aware of :)
<jasl> Hit http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid/main Packages worked
<intlkleinblue> I think my my problem I mentioned earlier with the missing key has something to do with adding a pubkey or something
<intlkleinblue> how do i do this?
<Belial> Pici: intlkleinblue: Must be going through some work, thats one responding with the file and one missing now :) I'll give it a while and if it persists, see if its been reported. Thanks: )
<Pici> intlkleinblue: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 4EA3A911D48B8E25
<Jonta> Clarification on start of point 7? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild
<guntbert> Pici: s/adv/add/
<Jasonn> I am trying to install inspircd on 11.04 and it tells me that g++ is not installed, but it is, and I cannot install gcc, as the package is not found.
<intlkleinblue> thanks Pici, guntbert
<IdleOne> Jasonn: install build-essential
<Jasonn> E: Unable to locate package build-essential
<Jasonn> IdleOne: ^^
<Jasonn> nvm
<Jasonn> got it
<intlkleinblue> hmm, Pici. I get this error when I try the command: `gpg: conflicting commands`
<cvtc> quit
<fortiss> howdy all
<mtx1980> hi
<Jasonn> IdleOne: perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<Jasonn>  
<Jasonn> IdleOne: How do I fix that issue?
<fortiss> I'm looking for a lock screen that woks like the iphone slide to unlock
<flowbee> i want the full disk encryption that the alternate install provides; but i'm already mostly through the regular install.  should i wait for it to finish and then reinstall with alternate cd?  i am also trying to maintain dual boot into windows 7 if that matters
<xilo> I installed ubuntu after windows 7 and realized my windows 7 partition wasn't big enough for the files I want on there (it installed, I just need more room) How do I resize windows 7 to give me more room? Or make another partition accessable from windows 7 (EG: a J:\ drive of some sort)
<IdleOne> Jasonn: I don't know to be honest.
<Johnnee_> HELP!!! Please, i need someone who can help me recover my 10.10 installation via 1 on 1 guidance or using teamviewer remotely for faster resolution. Please!!?
<Jasonn> IdleOne: It also sais some other crap after, but it just tells me the locale settings
<Psydoll> can someone tell me if there is an open source program to broadcast on internet radio?
<Johnnee_> HELP!!! Please, i need someone who can help me recover my 10.10 installation via 1 on 1 guidance or using teamviewer remotely for faster resolution. Please!!?
<Autoclesis> can Abiword alphabetize like LibreOffice?
<fortiss> xilo: right click "computer" click manage, click disk managment
<Jasonn> Johnnee_: Check PM
<guntbert> !repeat | Johnnee_
<ubottu> Johnnee_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<gribouille> hi
<xilo> fortiss: I'm guessing you mean to do that on windows 7 right?
<fortiss> yes
<sc30317> Johnnee what is the issue
<gribouille> wille firefox 5 be available for maverick ?
<xilo> ok cool. i will be right back after i boot into windows 7
<fortiss> you can resize your partitions in there
<IdleOne> !ff5 | gribouille
<ubottu> gribouille: Firefox 5 packages are currently building!  The new version will be available as a security update in Natty/11.04.  If you'd like Fx5 in earlier releases, you will need to use the following !PPA: http://pad.lv/ppa/mozillateam/firefox-stable/
<fortiss> it doesnt work with ext partitions though
<Jasonn> I get this error when I try to build something, its a fresh install ubuntu 11.04: perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<fortiss> so anyone know of a piece of software that will allow my lubuntu box to "unlock" like a iphone slide to unlock screen?
<IdleOne> Jasonn: don't do that please
<Jasonn> IdleOne: Sorry, I meant to send it to someone else in another channel with the first letter as U and it just went to #ubuntu by default :S
<rawfodog> I want to share a folder I have in windows 7 with my Ubuntu computer. Thing is, I share my network with other people and I don't want them getting at it. Any tutorials on how to make a folder exclusive and or how to make another workgroup or something to exclude other people from this folder ?
<Jasonn> rawfodog: FTP is a good method
<rawfodog> k
<Johnnee_> HELP!!! Please, i need someone who can help me recover my 10.10 installation via 1 on 1 guidance or using teamviewer remotely for faster resolution. Please!!?
<rawfodog> I downloaded fileZilla server, couldnt get it to work on windows 7
<Jasonn> !abuse Johnnee_
<IdleOne> Johnnee_: what is the problem?
<Jasonn> !abuse | Johnnee_
<ubottu> Johnnee_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<fortiss> rawfdog: if you're sharing with windows 7 you can set permissions on the folder. Only people you specify will have access
<Jasonn> rawfodog: Run the server on the ubuntu box, install vsftpd
<koppe> Dual-booting w/grub setup from Linux.  What is the right entry for booting FreeBSD or OpenSolaris?
<blinkyb> how can i prevent my pc from going into sleep mode?
<Jasonn> blinkyb: change the power settings
<fortiss> blinkyb what os?
<Johnnee_> i was prompted to perform an automatic update and my ubuntu got corrupted and i can no longer boot into it... i get the list of OS to choose from, but the timer is gone and when i select any of the ubuntu entries it doesn't work.
<blinkyb> i mean, the screen goes off whenever am watching dvd. i have to move the mouse every 5 minutes to prevent that from happening
<fortiss> blinkyb: what OS
<blinkyb> Jasonn & fortiss: I am running Ubuntu 10.04 on a desktop.
<joel135> blinkyb: do you use Totem?
<IdleOne> blinkyb: edit the screensaver settings
<intlkleinblue> guys, I still have the problem I said earlier...
<intlkleinblue> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 4EA3A911D48B8E25
<Roasted> Is it normal to see "Disk /dev/md0 doesn't contain a valid partition table" when I run sudo fdisk -l when running software raid 1 array via MDADM??
<sarit> Johnnee_: short solution run the ubuntu live cd and see what "update-grub": does
<naphidia> hey quick question, anyone know if the aircrack-ng ubuntu package im trying to patch my kernel and using one of the supplied patches in the doc dir but im not able to extract the patch...
<sarit> Roasted: yes
<naphidia> its in linux-wlanng-0.2.8.patch.gz format
<naphidia> tar xzvf didnt work
<IdleOne> intlkleinblue: sudo apt-key add --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 4EA3A911D48B8E25
<Roasted> sarit, is there a reason why?
<blinkyb> IdleOne: it doesn't work
<Dulak> naphidia: it's gunzip you want, not tar
<naphidia> ahh
<naphidia> gunzip -d ?
<sarit> Roasted: afaik, it's not common practice to partition a raid /dev/md0 device. It is technically possible though.
<Roasted> sarit, I thought you HAD to to use it once the array existed...
<Dulak> naphidia: no, just gunzip filename.gz
<Roasted> otherwise how would you write data to it?
<sarit> no, you can even make a /dev/md0 with /dev/sda and /dev/sdb (so not using partitions at all)
<naphidia> any to patch something i know the command is patch > something
<naphidia> but not sure..
<naphidia> patch -p1 < ?
<naphidia> something like thta ?
<Johnnee_> sarit: i already tried that.. now i get a mssg: unspecified error
<IdleOne> !patch | naphidia
<ubottu> naphidia: Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<Dulak> naphidia: patch -p1 < filename.of.patch.here
<sarit> Johnnee_: hm... kinda vague :)
<Dulak> naphidia: you need to be in the right dir for that to work
<naphidia> ok ty
<intlkleinblue> IdleOne: same error as before...: gpg: conflicting commands
<Roasted> sarit, that still makes no sense to me. When you create an array, you thereby create a "disk". the disk needs a partition table and partition in order to be used, otherwise its just unallocated space.
<fortiss> I wont ask again after this, I have a kiosk running lubuntu and need a screensaver that will activate after 5-10 seconds that will feature a slide to unlock function. Its not for security its just to make sure all screen touches are deliberate and buttons are not pressed from someone brushing up against the kiosk.
<maru_> hey, is there a possibilty to set up networkmanager so it only controls one of my two wireless interfaces=?
<Roasted> However, my array is clearly working: md0 : active raid1 sdb1[0] sdc1[1]
<sarit> Roasted: you do not need partitions on a disk to put a file system on it
<Roasted> sarit, well a file system is kinda what I was referring to. I guess I wasn't using wording right.
<sarit> Roasted: mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda; mount /dev/sda /something will work as well (it will format the whole disk)
<Roasted> sarit, so you're saying it's possible to have a file system on an array without a partition table?
<Roasted> sarit, and thereby I should just ignore my /dev/md0 doesn't contain a valid partition table error?
<sarit> Roasted: yes, mkfs.ext4 /dev/md0; mount /dev/md0 /mountpoint
<benedict> hi, is it possible to wake my laptop after hibernation (writing ram to hdd) with a key stroke like it is sued to be with suspending (kepping ram in ram)
<Roasted> sarit, it seems as if my NAS (also running a raid 1 array) also gives the same output. hmm. glad to see that now.
<|COM|Styx> hullo
<|COM|Styx> i'm trying to find the source of a problem with my nvidia card
<sarit> Roasted: there's no reason to do fdisk /dev/md0
<|COM|Styx> does the default x86_64 ubuntu kernel have the magic syskey enabled, by any chance?
<Roasted> sarit, I wasn't. I did sudo fdisk -l because I was trying to see if my flash drive was detected that I plugged in. That's when I saw that partition table error and thought "what the??"
<sarit> Roasted: never mind that error, "fdisk -l" does also fdisk -l /dev/md0
<steal> hi all how can I convert lastest ATI driver in a deb package?
<Roasted> sarit, right, I'm just saying I didn't specifically run fdisk on the md0. I just noticed it when troubleshooting something else.
<bilz> help! ive broken my laptop! i had ubuntu 10.10 installed. i then installed windows 7 and couldnt get back into ubuntu. then booted into ubuntu using 10.04 live disc and tried to fix grub. now when i boot up my laptop it says "grub loading" and then just gives a blank screen
<thevaliantx> is there a way to send a message to another user on the local network using pidgin?  just wanting to try some new things with linux :)
<edbian> bilz: Boot the live CD again.  I'll help you fix it more carefully
<bilz> edbian, booting it up now. thanks :)
<maru_> bilz, maybe grub is broken
<thevaliantx> or is pidgin not the best tool for this?
<edbian> bilz: sure
<edbian> maru_: grub is definitely broken
<bilz> edbian, right, im in
<maru_> yeah. simply fix it with a live CD
<steal> thevaliantx, I don't know with pidgin but i hope that you can use write command
<edbian> bilz: You need to mount your ubuntu root in /mnt  Do you know how to do that?
<rooks> how to make swap load all its stuff back to mem?
<maru_> hey, is there a possibilty to set up networkmanager so it only controls one of my two wireless interfaces?
<bilz> edbian, I can mount it into /media
<|COM|Styx> *sigh*  i hate irc
<bilz> done
<thevaliantx> steal, would you mind referring me to a up-to-date extensive tutorial on using the CLI with ubuntu?
<edbian> bilz: I'd rather have it in /mnt but that's ok too.  (putting it in /mnt makes it easier to type the full path later)
<edbian> bilz: What folder is it in then? /media/<numbers>/  ?
<bilz> yep
<edbian> bilz: this is a 10.10 live Cd and a 10.10 install correct?
<bilz> edbian, no.  10.04 livecd, a 10.10 install
<Johnnee_> HELP!!! Please, i need someone who can help me recover my 10.10 installation via 1 on 1 guidance or using teamviewer remotely for faster resolution.
<edbian> bilz: Ok.  Close enough.  Anything older than 11.04 uses the verison of grub we need :)
<steal> msg thevaliantx man write
<bilz> excellent :)
<edbian> bilz: Anyway, here is what you need to run: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/<numbers> /dev/sda
<edbian> bilz: I am assuming you have only one harddrive
<bilz> edbian, exactly what I did
<thevaliantx> steal, am doing that now :)  problem is, i'm not sure what my wife's username is or how to find it on the network.
<edbian> bilz: Really...
<bilz> edbian, yeah. one hard drive, partitioned though
<edbian> bilz: run this then: sudo grub-install --recheck --root-directory="/media/<numbers> /dev/sda
<edbian> bilz: It will give more output.
<nellwee> I have a emachine with onboard nvidia 6100 and fresh install of ubuntu 10.04. why dose the recommended driver run so slow ?
<coz_> nellwee,  well it could be a few things,, first make sure you have compizconfig-settings-manager   installed
<edbian> bilz: You can pastebin the output if you'd like (I'd like that :) )
<coz_> nellwee,  then that would be listed under   /system/preferences/  or just run     ccsm
<sammitch> !pm-suspend-hybrid
<sammitch> how can i ask the bot something?
<bilz> edbian, have you made a typo in that last statement?
<bilz> you have an unclosed "
<edbian> bilz: yeah I forgot to close my quotes
<edbian> bilz: good catch
<edbian> thanks
<coz_> nellwee,  once in ccsm  click on the   OpenGL plugin to get into it's settings and  untick the "Sync to VBlank"  option
<arand> !msgthebot > sammitch
<ubottu> sammitch, please see my private message
<bilz> edbian,  i mean, where does the unclosed quoet go :)
<coz_> nellwee,  although,, I have a 6600gt on one machine as onboard,, its "ok"  not great
<edbian> bilz: run this then: sudo grub-install --recheck --root-directory="/media/<numbers>" /dev/sda
<johwil> sammitch, try /msg the bot
<nellwee> coz_, ill try that. I use hardware drivers and installed recommended driver and was very slow so I removed it and now it is back to normal.  did not know compiz would effect that
<sammitch> arand: thx
<bilz> edbian, Installation finished. No error reported.
<coz_> nellwee,  well the sync to vblank actually may be the culprit not compiz
<edbian> bilz: Was there any more detail than that?
<bilz> edbian, nope. :
<nellwee> coz_,  I dont understand what that is
<bilz> shall i try and reboot and see what happens?
<bilz> (again)
<edbian> bilz: yep!
<edbian> bilz: I'm here for ya
<bilz> :)
<bilz> cheers
<Fleck> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<bilz> edbian,  :(
<edbian> bilz: no good?
<bilz> edbian, the only time it says "grub loading" btw, is when i hold shift when i boot up
<bilz> nope, no good
<edbian> bilz: Let's take a closer look then.  Can you pasetbin sudo fdisk -l ?
<xio39> does anybody know of a true hardware raid solution that is cheaper than 3ware for sata hybrid drives? i'm looking to get the highest performance at the lowest cost.
<xio39> hybrid ssd &
<nellwee> coz_,  hardware drivers shows 3 drivers and only one says recommended and when i installed it all my windows come up slowly from bottom of screen to top . after installing ubuntu I ran all updates first then hardware driver last for video
<coz_> nellwee,  well it is part of nvidia driver,, specifics I cant give at this point,, however,, it can interfere with how fluid the windows , etc  are drawn
<bilz> edbian, sure, give me a sec
<coz_> nellwee,  install the  "current"  driver then reboot the system
<nellwee> coz_,  would one of the other drivers work or is the default driver that ubuntu installs work for 3d support?    that is what I did before on driver then reboot and it ran slowly after reboot
<bilz> edbian, http://www.pastebin.com/w1auuUDa
<coz_> nellwee,  well I would attemtp the  nvidia_current  right now,, reboot,, install compizconfig-settings-manager  then disable sync to vblank to test
<coz_> nellwee,  it can also be disabled in nvidia-settings as well
<nellwee> coz_,  ok will try that, thanks
<coz_> nellwee,  no problem,, let me know if you get stuck
<bilz> mmmm, primary partition problem or something?
<nellwee> coz_, ok
<Johnnee_> HELP!!! Please, i need someone who can help me recover my 10.10 installation via 1 on 1 guidance or using teamviewer remotely for faster resolution.
<NictraSavios> Johnnee_, Calm down. Whats the issue.
<NictraSavios> Johnnee_, You can't come in here barkin orders, now calm down. Ill help you.
<Johnnee_> look i don't need your help with that attitude.. im asking for help, not barking.. thank you but no thanks
<intlkleinblue> Elli, Elli. Lamasabacthani!
<intlkleinblue> #ubuntu has forsaken me
<ikonia> intlkleinblue: please stop that
<intlkleinblue> why can't I get any help for this simple question ikonia ?
<NictraSavios> Johnnee_, If your gonna freak out nobody is gonna help you. I'm willing and able, take it or leave it.
<ikonia> Johnnee_: you'd do wise to follow advice, calm down,
<DrSlony> Help, I'm on the dev team of RawTherapee and we've found an issue with our gtkrc themes in Ubuntu 11.04. The background color appears white and we don't know what's wrong. Can anyone please advise? Screenshot of RawTherapee in Ubuntu 11.04: http://i.imgur.com/910y9.png How it's supposed to look, screenshot from Fluxbox: http://i.imgur.com/PqJnZ.png
<bilz> edbian, have you left us :(
<DrSlony> It works fine in KDE and Windows and non-11.04 Ubuntus
<Johnnee_> you calm down..
<katsrc> does anyone know if Firefox 5 will use GTK 3?
<coz_> DrSlony,  let me install it and test
<ikonia> Johnnee_: saying "HELP!"...... isn't very polite/useful, just explain the issue, and if they can, someone will help you
<NictraSavios> Johnnee_, hmm? Oh I am. I'm just asking you to mind your manners. Now, whats the issue.
<Johnnee_> im good thanks
<intlkleinblue> ikonia: I've asked several times, politely and patiently. Yet no one even responds when I ask why the gpg: conflicting commands error comes up. Just dead silence. I'm just a little upset at the lack of addressal or anything at least.
<ikonia> DrSlony: have you tested with any other gnome 3 packages
<ikonia> intlkleinblue: someone may not know the answer, or have time to help
<NictraSavios> Johnnee_, K, good luck.
<Johnnee_> i feel youre the ones being rude and arrogant so i'll get help somewhere else thanks
<ikonia> DrSlony: sorry, any other gtk3 distros/packages
<ikonia> Johnnee_: ok - bye
<DrSlony> ikonia have I tested any other gtk3 packages in ubuntu 11.04?
<ikonia> DrSlony: no, tested your product against any other gtk3 rendered software, eg: fedora 15,
<DrSlony> ikonia http://code.google.com/p/rawtherapee/issues/detail?id=794
<NictraSavios> DrSlony, Also opensuse and ArchLinux sport it.
<ikonia> DrSlony: that doesn't answer my question
<ikonia> DrSlony: if you're a developer on a project, I expect much better base analysis of problems
<intlkleinblue> I think I'm gonna rm-rf my laptop and just go back to Windows. This is ridiculous.
<NictraSavios> intlkleinblue, What is the issue?
<mistermcfisher> Hi
<bilz> can anyone help me fix my ubuntu - windows 7 dual boot? i had ubuntu 10.10, installed windows 7, lost my grub. now i cant seem to reinstall the grub properly?
<coz_> intlkleinblue,   that's not going to solve anything or make you understand the issue better
<nemor> dump windows 7
<ikonia> nemor: that's not helpful
<intlkleinblue> NictraSavios: Thank You. You see, I've been trying to update my computer running 10.04 LTS. I try running the sudo apt-get update command and I get this error come up at the end all the time:
<DrSlony> ikonia it doesn't answer your question, it offers more information on the subject
<intlkleinblue> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 4EA3A911D48B8E25
<bilz> nemor, windows 7 was working before i tried to fix ubuntu...
<DrSlony> no, i havent tested in fedora 15
<sammitch> bilz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows this one helped me
<ikonia> DrSlony: yes, but I asked a question not more information
<mistermcfisher> I'm having an issue with ubuntu 11.04, it will give me the keychain ulock screen five or six times and I'll fill it out, and then it will connect
<bilz> sammitch, thats the one i used, and now ive broke them both.
<ikonia> DrSlony: it provides no more information that what you've already pasted in this channel
<DrSlony> ikonia i offered more information of my own accord before answering your question.
<intlkleinblue> Then, after I ask in this channel, I get pointed to this command: ssudo apt-key add --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 4EA3A911D48B8E25
<intlkleinblue> But running this only results in this error: `gpg: conflicting commands`
<DrSlony> ikonia assuming the theme is wrong in fedora 15, what's the issue?
<NictraSavios> intlkleinblue, You should have googles that. It means your missing a key. Part of Ubuntus security is that each repo must have a signed key, you simply need to add it in. If you get a confliction error, http://thinkhole.org/wp/2006/01/03/public-key-not-available/
<ikonia> DrSlony: I'd look at the base differences between the desktops, the core thing is gtk3
<intlkleinblue> This is where I am stuck, NictraSavios
<sammitch> bilz: what ubuntu do you use?
<mistermcfisher> Nictra, was that to me?
<intlkleinblue> I actually did Google the problem before coming here, and I saw that exact post as well.
<bilz> sammitch, 10.10
<bilz> but im using 10.04 live cd
<nemor> bilz what do you see at boot
<NictraSavios> intlkleinblue, give me one seccond, ill get a command for you to type in
<NictraSavios> mistermcfisher, huh?
<bilz> nemor, a blank screen
<bilz> if I hold down shift, it says "grub loading" then i reach the blackscreen again
<mistermcfisher> Nictra, sorry also having trouble with keychain
<sammitch> bilz: hm... i am not sure if it safe to recover a 10.10 ubuntu witha 10.04 live cd... althought tey state that only 11.04 and higher have an ew grub version...
<NictraSavios> intlkleinblue, here, this may help http://blog.launchpad.net/ppa/adding-a-ppas-key-to-ubuntu
<DrSlony> ikonia so you don't actually know what the problem is? "I'd look into gtk3" is quite obvious, I was hoping that people who would respond to my question would actually have experienced something similar and would be able to point me closer to the problem.
<NictraSavios> mistermcfisher, Whats the error your getting?
<sammitch> bilz: are you on your live system now?
<sarit> sammitch: grub2 works fine with Ubuntu 10.10
<ikonia> DrSlony: well seeing as you've done no debugging and given me no information to work with, it's pretty hard to give you the exact problem or a possible resolution
<DrSlony> ikonia "no debugging"?
<mistermcfisher> It is saying that my keyring didn't unlock when I log in and then making me log in five or six times
<nemor> where was installed grub
<ikonia> DrSlony: the fact that if you think "it's gtk3 is quite obvious" why have you not tested it with other gtk3 rendering projects/distros to prove/disprove this
<sammitch> sarit: thx for your concern... there is someone trying to fix a 10.10 ubuntu with a 10.04 live cd... that's why i medntioned it... do you knwo something about that?
<bilz> sammitch, yes\
<pappa_bear_> Hi all, any1 feel like helping me troubleshoot CS1.6 wine/Steam
<nemor> in mbr or /boot
<ikonia> pappa_bear_: guy in ##winehq can
<bliket_> Hey
<NictraSavios> mistermcfisher, Oh thats a differnt keyring. Yes I know about that issue, Give me a second I got your back
<makay> hi everyone
<DrSlony> ikonia i came here to save time installing other distros, hoping to get a response from people who've had similar gtkrc issues
<pappa_bear_> i was there last night... noone answeed me
<sammitch> bilz: just to know... how experinced are you with ubuntu/linux.... just to know with whom i am dealing.
<makay> do you know of any guide to help me install "pyopencl"?
<makay> i have the package i just cant for the life of me get it to install
<mistermcfisher> nictrasavios I'll brb
<bliket_> is there a teamviewer like thing for ubuntu? what I am trying to do is set up something so I can control my computer remotely without setting up port forwarding (I do have a dedicated server with port forwarding if that helps, which can be used to handle incomming connections)
<NictraSavios> mistermcfisher, Click on Places, Home Folder. You will then need to hit Control+H on your keyboard to view hidden files. (By the way, if you want to always view hidden files, you can click on Edit, Preferences and click the box in front of Show hidden and backup files.) Browse to the folder called .gnome2, and then to the folder called keyrings. Inside it is a file called default.keyring. Delete it and the next time you enter a site or
<NictraSavios> mount with a password, it'll ask for a keyring password, and then you can set a new one.
<sarit> sammitch: haven't done it myself, but if it's only grub that is the issue, should work fine (regardless if you install grub legacy or grub2)
<NictraSavios> mistermcfisher, Then simply leave both feilds blank.
<ikonia> DrSlony: don't lie - you didn't know it was a gtk issue, or you'd not be pointing out that it works in fluxbox or other such desktops
<bilz> sammitch, not very experienced
<ikonia> DrSlony: I suggest as a developer you stop expecting people to debug your package problems and start doing the basics and giving people more information to actually helpyou
<intlkleinblue> BY JOVE! Thank you so much everyone!
<nellwee> coz i unchecked synk to vblank and rebooted again, also double checked it in compiz and is unchecked there but still the windows all come up slowly and has a delay  on everything
<bilz> sammitch, used it for a while but never really learnt all the technical details
<nemor> do you have any live cd that works fine bilz
<NictraSavios> intlkleinblue, No problem.
<sammitch> bilz: so is it ok when we ok through the how to i linked again to amke sure you didn't mix or miss anything?
<bilz> nemor, yes. the one ive booted from
<NictraSavios> intlkleinblue, It just takes a little google, and alot of DIY
<nemor> and u r using now right
<sammitch> samrose: ... when we go through the...
<nemor> of course
<bilz> nemor, sure. sammitch , sure
<bilz> i can tell you exactly what i did
<nemor> maybe someone can help you in detail
<bilz> it asked me to mount the ubuntu drive
<nemor> usually in those cases i reinstall everything
<pappa_bear_> gotta love trolls
<DrSlony> Has anybody here experienced issues with gtkrc theme files which worked fine in GTK2 but started not displaying correct colours in GTK3/Ubuntu 11.03?
<nemor> sorry ;)
<ikonia> pappa_bear_: ?
<bliket_> is there a teamviewer like thing for ubuntu? what I am trying to do is set up something so I can control my computer remotely without setting up port forwarding (I do have a dedicated server with port forwarding if that helps, which can be used to handle incomming connections)
<NictraSavios> DrSlony, GTK 3 is a total rewrite of the gnome stack.
<bilz> to do that, i simply clicked on places -> 115 GB Filesystem (which is my ubuntu partition) which opened the file browser. this immediately mounts the drive
<ikonia> DrSlony: this is not gtk debugging - try #gtk or do some debugging yourself for your own software
<intlkleinblue> It seems my problem was answered long ago by Pici and IdleOne. The problem was I followed guntbert and changed the 'adv' in the command to 'add'. This changed everything when I used the straight command given by Pici and IdleOne. A thousand bows, ikonia, Pici, IdleOne, and NictraSavios !!
<NictraSavios> DrSlony, things have changed. Read up on it, join the gnome devel team.
<bilz> sammitch, I went to /media/<numbers> to check that it wasmy ubuntu partition, and it was
<DrSlony> NictraSavios ok
<nemor> try to locate grub.cfg
<NictraSavios> intlkleinblue, Lmao, alright
<bilz> sammitch, i then did "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/0d104aff-ec8c-44c8-b811-92b993823444 /dev/sda" where the number is replaced with my number. i got no errors to report
<sammitch> bilz: do you have only one hard dsik or more?
<antihero> If I run a program in wine, how do I know where the binary is on the HDD??
<sarkis> hey guys, what controls the fonts in sites like facebook.com?
<sarkis> seems all my fonts are really tiny
<djBoLoN> bliket_,   eh teamviewer
<bilz> sammitch, one hard disk, partitioned several times
<mistermcfisher> sorry I disconnected
<Corey> sarkis: Ctrl-+
<bliket_> djBoLoN, is there something better?
<djBoLoN> works fine for me
<NictraSavios> sarkis, Right click on desktop > change wallpaper > fonts tab > boost the size of em
<kv102t> Hello people, i would like to enable disale transmission using terminal. is this possible
<mistermcfisher> Nictra, I'm in that folder but I don't see the file you specified
<Corey> kv102t: Disable how?
<mistermcfisher> is it login.keyring?
<kv102t> corey, i want to be able to ssh in and tur on thw web access part, not leave it open all the time
<nellwee> i have onboard nvidia 6100 and installed recommended current driver on ubuntu 10.04 and turned off synk to vblank and installed compiz manager and checked to see if synk to vblank is off there too then rebooted and still very very slow response with ubuntu desktop. anyone know a fix??
<NictraSavios> mistermcfisher, Hmm. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1615575 ?
<mistermcfisher> I'll check it out
<Corey> kv102t: Stop and start the service, presumably.  /etc/init.d/SERVICE stop/start
<NictraSavios> mistermcfisher, Yes :P, keyring
<mistermcfisher> and another problem
<mistermcfisher> NictraSavios, is that the file?
<mistermcfisher> the login.keyring?
<sammitch> bilz: also do you have now two fresh installed systems... so in case something brakes nothing is lost... apart from time?
<NictraSavios> mistermcfisher, Probably. Things probably changed in unity, so id bet thats it
<kv102t> corey: when it's disabled, i don't want opn port on server. but transmisson should still download information.
<Corey> kv102t: So firewall it off I suppose.
<bilz> sammitch, i have most my important stuff backed up on a separate partition
<nemor> wasn't time money?
<Corey> !ufw | kv102t
<ubottu> kv102t: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME)  and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<bilz> sammitch, though I was really hoping i wouldnt have to format the crap out of everything :(
<sarkis> do you guys know which font controls the website fonts?
<mistermcfisher> NictraSavios, it also seems that I disconnect randomly, I've only been able to rely on my phone as a modem which is connected to the same network my PC disconnects from
<NictraSavios> mistermcfisher, Ouch, networking. Sorry, I know nothing about that :(
<nemor> search file grub.cfg
<nemor> or menu.lst
<kv102t> corey: using the firewall, is it easy to make a quick access chane?
<NictraSavios> mistermcfisher, Sounds like it may be something other then your PC though.
<Corey> kv102t: One line.  Could even script it.
<nemor> maybe just a prob of menu visualization timeout etc
<robin0800> sarkis, its usually in the browser configuration but some? sites override this
<nellwee> is there a channel for nvidia linux driver support?
<sammitch> bilz: don'T worry... jsut wanted to check ot the situaton
<qin> sarkis: Font usually are defined in css (you can see source of site in any browser)
<kv102t> corey: thanks, i'll read up :)
<bilz> sammitch, do I need to run something like update-grub
<sammitch> bilz: it will not hurt
<trailoryo> where can I get some help with installing starcraft 2 through Wine?
<nemor> good idea
<sammitch> bilz: i was reading your fromer post and compared them to the website... seems you did everthing correctly...
<nemor> but from where
<sammitch> bilz: so after this grub install... can you still boot windows?
<qin> trailoryo: /j #winehq
<bilz> sammitch, maybe im mounting wrong or something? sudo update-grub gives an error
<trailoryo> qin: tyvm
<bilz> /usr/sbin/probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<mrmcgibby> I have a USB drive that I've formatted as ext4. It seems that after some period of time, something fails, and the system brings the device up again.  Wondering if I have a faulty drive?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/630571/
<sarkis> looks like it was in the browser settings needed to adjust that
<sarkis> thats what i was looking for
<bilz> :'( fix my ubuntu sammitch ;9
<JamesJRH> Hello. One of my Ubuntu laptops crashed. Now it can't mount /dev/sda2. I have booted to a Natty LiveCD. 'sudo e2fsck -fv /dev/sda2' says the device is busy. Mounting hangs and becomes uninterruptible. Any ideas?
<sammitch> bilz: ok,what do you get with the command 'mount' ?
<NictraSavios> bilz, at the grub loader, press c (unless it drops you to a command prompt anyway), type ls and locate your partition (note the way they are written) type in root=(hd0,msdosX) , if that dosent work, put set root=(hd0,msdosX) , where X is the partiton number of the root partition (the number from /dev/sdaX)
<mrmcgibby> JamesJRH: what does dmesg say about it?
<qin> JamesJRH: Is sda2 /home, and how large?
<bilz> sammitch, it appears mounted
<NictraSavios> bliz, then type in ls  /boot/ locate your kernel (vmlinuz?), and type linux /boot/XXkernelnamehereXX , then initrc /boot/XXinitimagehereXX
<nemor> aborted journal
<NictraSavios> bliz finnaly, type boot.
<nemor> can you recover the data mrmcgibby
<NictraSavios> bliz from within your ubuntu, you can now fix everything
<nemor> copy them somewhere
<bilz> NictraSavios, i dont follow what you first said
<bliket_> can anyone explain how to do this? http://www.howtoforge.com/reverse-ssh-tunneling
<mrmcgibby> nemor: The data isn't critical as it's a new drive I'm trying to backup to
<sammitch> bilz: please paste the output...
<bilz> "at the grub loader" - i never get there
<nemor> i have had probs with ext4 then changed filesystem
<nemor> i am not sure it is so stable yet
<chaddy> bliket_: you want a how to follow a how to?
<bliket_> yeah
<bliket_> lol
<bliket_> i am confused
<NictraSavios> bilz,  , just do this. simpler http://linuxers.org/howto/how-recover-grub2-ubuntu-910-karmic-koala
<mexia> hi
<chaddy> bliket_: which bit baffles?
<nemor> have you ever considered other filesystems mrmcgibby
<bliket_> all the ips and all
<mrmcgibby> bliket_: not hard.  do you have a more specific question?
<bliket_> i just cant seem to get it
<nemor> i would try an dformat it with another filesystem hoping is not the drive which has problems
<mexia> guys i need some help with a fresh ubuntu installation
<bliket_> I got two computers one is here and one is remote
<mrmcgibby> nemor: I could try another one, it just seems that the device itself is having problems, and the filesystem problems are only incidental
<JamesJRH> mrmcgibby: Looks like a cleanup was attempted. Then it says '----[ cut here ]----'.
<nemor> other filesystems? = jfs, xfs, ext3
<bilz> sammitch, www.pastebin.com/UqSDcnzC
<bilz> NictraSavios, it doesnt matter that that is 9.10?
<bliket_> is there a better tutorial on how to do this?
<mrmcgibby> bliket_:  you need to ask a more specific question
<nemor> that's also possible
<sammitch> bilz: no, 9.10 and higher use the same grub - so same way tzo fix
<nemor> , mrmcgibby
<sammitch> tzo = to
<bliket_> mrmcgibby, i just can't get it to work, and its confusing....
<JamesJRH> qin: No. 55GiB
<mrmcgibby> JamesJRH: could you pastebin it?
<NictraSavios> bliz grub2 is grub2
<bliket_> mrmcgibby, i can compile files and write code and solve dependencies and set up most things in linux, but this tutorial has me all confused
<NictraSavios> bliz I used that on Arch Linux, Its infact part of a Gentoo installation.
<NictraSavios> bliz There univeral command s:P
<mrmcgibby> bliket_: what specifically isn't working for you?
<JamesJRH> mrmcgibby: How do I get the "cut" output?
<mrmcgibby> dmesg > somefile.txt
<Spynxic> What's a recommended virus scanner? I want to scan my C:\ using ubuntu on my flash drive.
<NictraSavios> bliz
<NictraSavios> !virus " Spynxic
<ubottu> NictraSavios: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<NictraSavios> !virus | Spynxic
<ubottu> Spynxic: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<ubuntu_noob> hey guys.im still new in programming what more effecient perl or ruby?
<NictraSavios> ubuntu_noob, C++
<mrmcgibby> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<bliket_> mrmcgibby, the IP addresses got me confused, I don't know which one in that tutorial is the source and which one is the destination, plus I am not accessing with the same username (someuser), on one computer i want to be root and on the other computer i want to be a regular user (the regular user is the one that should be able to access root of a remote machine that is behind nat)
<sec_goat> can some one help with my broadcom BCM4318 wireless? tried a few things I can't seem to get it to work: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190177 ndiswrapp-utils isn't found in apt-get and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1747147 this didn;t work either
<nemor> clamav ?
<sammitch> bilz: what is the partition setup of your hard dsik?
<NictraSavios> Spynxic, Why would you even keep windows? Getting a virus in it should be a lesson that you dont want it or need it.
<nemor> do you want to scan  a fat partition Spynxic?
<ubuntu_noob> well im still 9 and im planning to study c++ but i need to start in basics ryt
<Spynxic> NictraSavios: thank you
<NictraSavios> Spynxic, Anyway, If you really need one, clamav.
<xseni301> hello all
<bilz> sammitch,  http://www.pastebin.com/w1auuUDa
<pappa_bear_> ubuntu_noob start with python or lisp
<ubuntu_noob> somebody told me java is somehow requisite with c++ is that ryt?
<nemor> clamav > clamwin
<NictraSavios> pappa_bear_, lisp.... L-ittle I-nsipit and S-tupid P-arentheses
<ubuntu_noob> python?.ok tnx ill ask google for python tutorial
<ubuntu_noob> tnx
<sec_goat> ubuntu_noob they are all seperate languages. . . it all depends on your preference. . . some are easier to learn than others
<pappa_bear_> ubuntu_noob python is a strong efficient language and you don't have to compile
<Spynxic> NictraSavios: I want to switch to using ubuntu as my main OS, but I'm still worried about compatibility issues
<bilz> maybe its time to get rid....
<NictraSavios> Spynxic, I can help you with those :), Are you experanceing any issues now? Have anything your worried about?
<ubuntu_noob> tnx papa bear..il think ill study python first then maybe c++ later
<mrmcgibby> bliket_: read the man page for ssh on the -R and -L options.  That howto is terrible
<sammitch> bilz: rid?
<bliket_> mrmcgibby, that is exactly what i am doing now :D
<NictraSavios> ubuntu_noob, Personally, I code in C++ and objective-C , I started with Java and python.
<pappa_bear_> ubuntu_noob and the 'For Dummies' books are easy to find on the pirate bay and can teach you the ins and outs
<Spynxic> NictraSavios: Counter Strike 1.6 (Steam)
<NictraSavios> Spynxic, Ahh, Well I know steam runs on wine. PlayonLinux can help you get your game up and running.
<bilz> sammitch, yeah, format. is there anyway to back to windows 7 now that ive broken ubuntu and windows 7
<sammitch> ubuntu_noob: java is good for starting... especially with eclipse as IDE
<qin> pappa_bear_: Some things you could tell in private.
<nemor> windows 7 is professional need or affection?
<ubuntu_noob> pirate bay copy that...well i really wanted to learn programming coz im aiming to make a game something later
<ubuntu_noob> tnx guys
<NictraSavios> Spynxic, Here you go, http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Play-CounterStrike-1-6-in-Linux-38077.shtml
<nemor> do you edit flash
<Spynxic> NictraSavios: thank you again haha, you're great
<bilz> was a professional need, not grown into an affection and i havent touched ubuntu for a month until today. the day i do, is the day i break my laptop. the story of my ubuntu/linux experiences
<nemor> i think using flash is the only reason to use windows
<bilz> p
<NictraSavios> Spynxic, Just doing what I can :D
<nemor> and silverlight
<pappa_bear_> Spynxic i'm working on the same thing if you wanna private
<bilz> now* grown into an affection
<sammitch> bilz: hm, i would not rush into formatting... usually killing the setup with installing windows is quite common and no big issue to fix...
<bilz> yes, i was using it for .net
<NictraSavios> nemor,  Moonlight , and flash is available for ubuntu.
<qin> Spynxic: CS (steam) install via wine, and do not deliver too many issues.
<nemor> i mean
<nemor> adobe flash
<tuxuser> hey guys i could use a general advise: I put some mountpoints from an external USB-Drive into fstab.. the device however gets populated after the boot process... In which scripts would you put the mounting commands?
<nemor> the maker
<nemor> sorry for names
<bilz> sammitch, what else do you propose?
<tuxuser> init.d probably ?
<nemor> moonlight doesn't work always always
<blabli> hello
<sammitch> so the /dev/sda contains a /boot folder?
<sammitch> so the /dev/sda1 contains a /boot folder?
<bilz> yes
<NictraSavios> tuxuser, Edit the fstab as normal, but mount them in /media/foldername and use the defaults,nofail option.
<blabli> a box with 3 network cards, eth0 linked to Internet, eth1 to LAN-A and eth2 to LAN-B, How can I make LAN-A having a higher priority than LAN-B for Internet bandwidth (give all bandwidth to eth1 when there's a request fom LAN-A and give back bandwidth to eth2 when transfer's finished) ?
<tuxuser> nofail means it tries till it succeeds, correct?
<Spynxic> qin: I always assumed Wine was for simple files, like running one exe at a time. Not a full complex program
<NictraSavios> tuxuser, nofail means, if it aint there, we dont care
<nemor> bilz have you tried to google your problem
<Gahhruuba> Hello, I am seeking help with 2 Ubuntu 10.04 systems, they cannot share files with eachother via samba and I am at a loss of what to do, looked around the ubuntu forums and still no progress. If anyone is able to help me please PM me or something :/
<tuxuser> ah :) thanks alot
<bilz> yes]
<karrot2> is there anyway to command line out of my current desktop environment straight into gnome without going through the login screen?
<Spynxic> pappa_bear_: just sent you a pm
<qin> Spynxic: No, it is power-horse with can do attitute
<edbian> bilz: you probably hate me by now
<bilz> :p
<NictraSavios> tuxuser, try noauto aswell, that will no automaticly mount it durring boot, then make a small bash script, and add it to the startup prorgrams to have them mounted when everything else is loading up :P (alot later in boot)
<tuxuser> also a good idea :)
<edbian> bilz: Can I see sudo fstab -l ?
<nemor> windows is addictive
<nemor> like cookies
<edbian> sorry: sudo fdisk -l
<tuxuser> embedded system rock so much.. they are almost TOO fast in bootin lol
<sammitch> bilz: there is also a command 'update-grub2' did you try that?
<NictraSavios> nemor,  more like crack, its about as healthy for you as that
<qin> bilz: Are you reinstalling grub?
<bilz> edbian, http://www.pastebin.com/w1auuUDa
<bilz> sammitch, yes
<bilz> qin, yes
<Spynxic> When I was running Linux Mint a few months ago, I could use the command sudo apt-get search, now I get an error with that command. Does apt-cache search return the exact same results?
<nemor> don't underestimate the hideous power of cookies
<qin> What distro, and what liveCD?
<qin> bilz: ^^^
<bilz> distro: 10.10, livecd, 10.04
<NictraSavios> Spynxic, I belive that it is. I think mint uses apt-get search as an alias for it.
<nemor> language that is a mystery
<nemor> why language works and when it fails
<sammitch> bilz: so when you reboot you get grub, but booting into ubuntu or windows won't work?
<edbian> bilz: Your partition table is strange.
<NictraSavios> !mute | nemor
<Tobarja> is anyone familiar with git not installing due to 'dpkg-maintscript-helper: not found' ? http://pastebin.com/s9ATq0xw
<NictraSavios> !offtopic | nemor
<ubottu> nemor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bilz> edbian, figured
<edbian> bilz: /dev/sda1 is your linux though I see.  Look at man grub
<arand> Spynxic: The is aptitude search and apt-cache search, but no apt-get search, unless Mint is weird.
<edbian> bilz: man install-grub  (I'm full of typos tonight)
<arand> edbian: grub-install, no?
<NictraSavios> arand, They use alias "apt-get search"="apt-cache search"
<bilz> no manuel entry , edbian
<iocor> does anyone know if it's possible to repair a 3gp video that's gone a bit wrong?
<edbian> bilz: or perhaps it's grub-install   (I don't remember)
<qin> bilz: Did you mounted / ?
<edbian> haha
<edbian> qin: He did with me in /media/<numbers>
<nemor> .
<qin> bilz: You need to mount via menu>places to make it easy.
<JamesJRH> mrmcgibby: http://paste.ubuntu.com/630579/
<bilz> right
<bilz> ive mounted using sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<JamesJRH> mrmcgibby: What is the 'cut here' on line 772?
<bilz> ive looked at the manuel, edbian , but not sure exactly what im looking for
<edbian> bilz: Do you have '--boot-directory'  or '--root-directory'  ?
<bilz> edbian, root-directory
<qin> bilz: unmount it, reboot and mount via places, and: mount | tail -1
<edbian> bilz: ok, that's what we've been using
<sammitch> edbian: bilz you have to use --roor-directory
<edbian> sammitch: Except on 11.04 (but we're not using that right now)
<edbian> bilz: Do you have a /boot/grub/  inside your ubuntu / ?
<sammitch> edbian: yes
<bilz> edbian, you mean /mnt/<number>/boot/grub?
<bilz> oh, sorry, no number
<edbian> bilz: yes
<bilz> you mean /mnt/boot/grub
<edbian> bilz: whatever, you know hwat I mean
<edbian> bilz: yes that
<bilz> edbian, its there
<edbian> bilz: with stuff in it?
<bilz> lots of stuff in it
<bilz> lots of .mod files
<trancegeek> why, on ubuntu 11.04 x64, when i do iwconfig wlan0 essid 'anyessid', does it not set the essid (iwconfig wlan0 shows 'ESSID:""')
<edbian> bilz: k good sign
<trancegeek> it doesn't show any errors
<trancegeek> acts as though it would if it set the essid
<trancegeek> but doesn't set the essid
<edbian> bilz: let's look at the MBR and see if grub is there.  dd if=/dev/sda of=myMBR bs=1 count=512
<trancegeek> this is when using the adapter in ad-hoc
<sammitch> edbian: bilz sorry, i've to sleep now... guess edbian will take porper care fo you ;) good luck... in case, jsut f*ck windows and go for ubuntu only :P sometimes, it helps to let things like they are and try again the next day... often helped me
<trancegeek> it works with ad-hoc with networkmanager every 1/1000 tries
<edbian> sammitch: bye! :)
<trancegeek> essid gets set right every time
<trancegeek> with networkmanager
<bilz> thanks sammitch , see ya
<sammitch> bilz: my hlep wasn't much tough... merly 0 :P
<bilz> edbian, www.pastebin.com/e4V5zhne
<edbian> bilz: that looks good.  Did you run the dd command ?
<bilz> edbian, a little further down
<bilz> at the bottom of the paste
<edbian> bilz: ok, no file myMBR
<qin> trancegeek: What about putting network manager down?
<edbian> bilz: the dd command created a file called myMBR  the file command will let you read it
<bilz> :/
<edbian> bilz: What's wrong?
<trancegeek> qin: the device isn't managed by networkmanager
<bilz> want me to run file myMBR?
<trancegeek> networkmanager in the system tray shows "device not managed"
<Blue1> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<trancegeek> and i have it set up in /etc/network/interfaces so that it's not managed by networkmanager
<trancegeek> because networkmanager doesn't work... at all
<edbian> bilz: yes file myMBR
<edbian> bilz: The output won't be very long.
<bilz> edbian, http://www.psatebin.com/V3Qe216S
<bilz> oops
<JamesJRH> What is the 'cut here' on line 772 of http://paste.ubuntu.com/630579/ ?
<bilz> edbian, http://www.pastebin.com/V3Qe216S
<FloodBot1> bilz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edbian> bilz: Something is wrong here.  There is no grub installed to this HDD.
<edbian> bilz: It should read: mbr: x86 boot sector; GRand Unified Bootloader, stage1 version 0x3, stage2 address 0x2000...
<edbian> then partition stuff
<edbian> bilz: grub is not mentioned at all here
<bilz> ah. definitely not that. what's my next move?
<edbian> bilz: What happens when you boot ?
<bilz> edbian, I just get a black screen
<edbian> bilz: What happens when you press shift ?
<bilz> cant select either operating system
<trancegeek> sigh
<trancegeek> this is a five minute task on windows... why is it so impossible on ubuntu?
<edbian> bilz: You can't get a menu to show up at all?
<bilz> ed1703, when I hold shift it says "grub loading" and ten i get back the blackscreen again
<trancegeek> != faster
<bilz> edbian, dont think so. unless there are other keys I can press to try?
<edbian> bilz: This drive isn't a raid or something weird right.  This isn't wubi or a VM ?
<kercyr> In ubuntu, how do I change the console (CTRL+ALT+F-key) keyboard layout?
<edbian> bilz: shift is the magic key
<bilz> its an ACER laptop. nothing weird as far as I know. Not a VM
<chaddy> trancegeek: thought you said it was the work of seconds with network-manager?
<chaddy> don't really understand what problem you're having
<trancegeek> networkmanager refuses to reliably set up an ad-hoc network
<edbian> bilz: you have ubuntu mounted in /mnt right?
<trancegeek> it works 1/1000 times
<trancegeek> i'm trying to do it the manual way
<bliket_> how do I execute a command in ssh after opening an ssh connection? like "ssh -u user -p pass someserver.com&&ls"?
<trancegeek> and the manual way refuses to set an essid
<bilz> edbian, yeah. checked /mnt/home/billy to check all my old files are there and it is
<edbian> bilz: can you show me /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<edbian> bilz: Particularly the end of it ?
#ubuntu 2011-06-22
<bilz> edbian, that doesnt exist
<edbian> bilz: ... what?
<edbian> bilz: We like... need that :)
<bilz> doh, an MBR and a menu.lst!
<qin> bliket_: You propably want to connect with key not password.
<bliket_> no its ok
<bilz> will ubuntu automagically make me one?
<trancegeek> linux != automagic anything
<edbian> bilz: ha,  can you run sudo grub-mkconfig -o /mnt/boot/grub/grub.cfg     (then it will make one)
<kercyr> I got it, thanks.
<JamesJRH> One of my Ubuntu laptops crashed. Now it can't mount /dev/sda2. I have booted to a Natty LiveCD. 'sudo e2fsck -fv /dev/sda2' says the device is busy. Mounting hangs and becomes uninterruptible. Any ideas why this is happening or how to fix this?
<trancegeek> sounds like a bad hdd
<edbian> JamesJRH: the harddrive is damaged
<edbian> JamesJRH: e2fsck checks a harddrive for errors.  It should not hang.
<bilz> edbian, /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?)
<edbian> bilz: ugh
<edbian> bilz: sudo chroot /mnt/
<tmbg> how do you set a dns suffix search order that dhclient/network manager will not mess with?
<edbian> bilz: Then sudo grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<JamesJRH> edbian: e2fsck doesn't hang, it says it's busy and gives up.
<bilz> edbian, same error
<edbian> JamesJRH: still a bad sign.  does the live CD boot?
<edbian> bilz: This just got harder...
<bilz> i've no idea how I broke it so badly
<JamesJRH> edbian: Yes, the LiveCD booted fine.
<edbian> JamesJRH: Can you mount the drive now?
<bilz> will it be easier to just reinstall?
<qin> JamesJRH: Well you could try to copy sda2 make image and mount it, testdisk to check fs would be fisrt step, anyway.
<edbian> bilz: Can you sudo update-grub   ?
<edbian> bilz: I'm living in a fantasy world.
<bilz> edbian, same error
<edbian> bilz: I don't think it's easier to re-install.
<trancegeek> i'm trying to set up an ad-hoc network to share an internet connection to my phone from my ubuntu-pc, networkmanager will not do this reliably so far and i'm not sure why, iwconfig shows the essid as set every time with networkmanager but it doesn't show up as an available network on multiple devices including a windows pc that i tried, so i tried using the manual iwconfig method, and setting the essid results in iwconfig s
<trancegeek> till showing a blank essid
<edbian> bilz: I found out here to fix it here: http://www.robertbeal.com/562/rebuilding-grub2-grub-cfg-from-ubuntu-live-cd
<Spynxic> Does Wine work for *.msi?
<edbian> bilz: Since we did that chroot you probably have to reboot the live CD
<edbian> bilz: Reboot the live CD and then follow those instructions.  I'm here to answer any questions you have on the way.
<NictraSavios> Spynxic, Yes
<JamesJRH> edbian: Any attempt to mount it becomes uninterruptible. Even when I have not mounted it, there is an uninterruptible process 'jbd2/sda2-8'. Maybe this is preventing other processes from accessing it.
<bilz> thanks edbian, going to give it a shot now
<Spynxic> NictraSavios: I keep getting a "wine: Bad EXE format for [path to the .msi]"
<trancegeek> useless room is useless
<edbian> bilz: good luck!
<edbian> JamesJRH: Take a look at the drive in disk utility or gparted
<Guest97> Is it possible to boot into Unity from a LiveUSB?
<Jordan_U> Guest97: If your graphics card has open source drivers available with full 3D support, yes.
<qin> trancegeek: sudo service network-manager stop && sudo ifconfig wlan0 down && sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc && sudo ifconfig wlan0 up && iwconfig
<NictraSavios> Spynxic, Thats cus theres a special wine for msi :P
<chaddy> qin: he left with a petted lip
<Guest97> Jordan_U Yeah I figured that was the problem, thanks.
<NictraSavios> Spynxic, hint: msiexec
<JamesJRH> Apparently I can't kill uninterruptible proccesses, but can I reboot the LiveCD in such a way so that 'jbd2/sda2-8' is not started in the first place. Any other utility blocks, probably because /dev/sda2 is in use by this uninterruptible process.
<Jordan_U> Guest97: You're welcome.
<qin> chaddy: /ignore *geek* would be much less typing!
<bilz> edbian, www.pastebin.com/yVJbR9rd
<cordell> What dell laptop is pictured on the ubuntu homepage?
<JamesJRH> Note, I can access files on the partition from Grub.
<bilz> edbian, SUCESS
<johntramp> hi.  is it possible to run two different window managers on a dual monitor system?
<bilz> my hero :p
<chaddy> johntramp: yes
<froq> so when is 11.10 due out?
<chaddy> 10/11
<edbian> bilz:  :D
<edbian> bilz: Glad I could help
<edbian> froq: in october
<edbian> froq: in WX.YZ  the WX is the year and the YZ is the month
<edbian> froq: Plus they always release every 6 months (april and october)
<Guest46279> Hey can anyone help me with a problem with mp3s?
<JamesJRH> qin: I've used GNU Ddrescue and Testdisk before, but if /dev/sda2 is busy and blocking, I don't think I can make an image.
<chaddy> Guest46279: what's the problem?
<Jordan_U> JamesJRH: What liveCD are you using?
<Guest46279> I ripped my songs of of my iphone 4 using rhythmbox, but when I transfer them on to windows via flash drive it won't recognize it as an mp3
<Guest46279> nor will they play on my ps3 off the flash drive
<JamesJRH> Jordan_U: Natty.
<chaddy> Guest46279: did you rip them as mp3?
<Guest46279> yeah in ubuntu under properties of all the files it says it's an mp3
<froq> I knew it was every 6 months, but I wasn't sure the exact months.
<Guest46279> MP3 audio (audio/mpeg)
<Guest46279> is what it says
<froq> edbian, thanks
<edbian> froq: sure
<Guest46279> and the files work fine on ubuntu
<chaddy> is the flash drive recognized normally on windows? ie is it formatted FAT?
<JamesJRH> What is the 'cut here' on line 772 of http://paste.ubuntu.com/630579/ ? How do I see what has been cut?
<froq> I wish windows had a built in VNC viewer.  stupid windows.
<Corey> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<mgj> froq, just apt-get.... oh wait :)
<Guest46279> windows recognizes the drive and i can put the files on to my win7 partition but no program will open the songs
<Guest46279> it's like it turns into some other file type
<froq> mgj, yeah haha... apt-get... o dang.
<chaddy> Guest46279: not sure what's going on there, try installing VLC on windows and opening with that, at the least it should give some informative errors
<Guest46279> ok
<froq> any of you ever watched "game of thrones"
<Corey> !ot | froq
<ubottu> froq: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<froq> most amazing show! :)  BACK TO TOPIC now...
<Jordan_U> JamesJRH: That means if you're filing a bug report you should include the text between  ------------[ cut here ]------------ and ---[ end trace 7393fc744199876c ]---
<chaddy> Guest46279: another thought: it might be that you removed the flash disk unsafely from ubuntu and the files never had a chance to get written properly
<chaddy> froq: watching the finale now
<froq> is there any way to get Outlook working on Ubuntu?  I have tried Wine, but it didn't work.
<mgj> Dont do it froq
<mgj> Use a good email client instead
<mgj> one which actually works on linux
<Guest46279> chaddy: i can play the song perfectly of the flash drive in linux
<froq> mgj, don't do what?!  use outlook?!  I want it for the calendar/ email combination, I don't like evolution
<edbian> froq: I suggest using thunderbird
<froq> mgj, what email clients do you recommend?!  I also need a calendar apps.
<mgj> froq, Generally, microsoft apps dont work well in linux using wine. Maybe you like thunderbird better?
<Jordan_U> JamesJRH: Can you pastebin the output of "mount" and "pgrep fsck"?
<mgj> I use google for everything, cant recommend any im afraid
<froq> mgj, i use thunderbird, but not calendar.
<JamesJRH> Jordan_U: Ahh, Ok thanks.
<Jordan_U> JamesJRH: You're welcome.
<wrtpeeps_> hey guys. I just installed 11.04, I'm wondering how do I tell the "close, min and max" buttons to be on the top right of windows rather than the top left?
<pLr> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<pLr> froq: ^
<Jordan_U> !controls | wrtpeeps_
<ubottu> wrtpeeps_: Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more informationand workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<Guest46279> chaddy: when i click on file properties of the song in windows it says the file type is file
<mgj> VirtualBox just to run outlook? Now i've seen everything
<Guest46279> haha like literally it just says file
<Jordan_U> wrtpeeps_: It might be a bit odd to have then on the right with the global menu though.
<Spynxic> So I have a TB hdd, any suggestions on how big I should make the linux partition haha
<cordell> What dell laptop is pictured on the ubuntu homepage?
<pLr> mgj: its the most stable under linux
<jrib> Spynxic: 1 TB?
<froq> QEmu... gotta look @ that.
<wrtpeeps_> ubottu: there a reason for that?
<ubottu> wrtpeeps_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wrtpeeps_> oh
<wrtpeeps_> ha!
<wrtpeeps_> woops
<wrtpeeps_> Jordan_U: is there a reason for that?
<edbian> Spynxic: Make a 10Gb root, 1Gb swap, and the rest /home
<mgj> pLr, i *like* virtualbox. But running a VM.... for an email application? Seems a bit excessive to me. But each to his own i guess
<froq> mgj, it is so excessive.
<JamesJRH> Jordan_U: pgrep fsck?
<Spynxic> jrib: yes 1 TB
<jrib> Spynxic: yes, make the linux partition 1 TB?
<edbian> Spynxic: No!  Do what I said!
<cordell> mgj: thunderbird?
<JamesJRH> Jordan_U: mount hangs with no output and becomes uninterruptible.
<Spynxic> edbian: lol
<mgj> cordell, yes....?
<chrisf> mgj: excessive, keeps the outlook safely contained though ;)
<Spynxic> edbian: what is the 1 gb swap?
<JamesJRH> Jordan_U: As do some other utils.
<mgj> chrisf, good point :P
<cordell> mgj: just suggesting an email application
<edbian> Spynxic: swap is used when you run out of ram
<jrib> Spynxic: I was assuming you were asking linux vs windows space
<Spynxic> jrib: yes
<mgj> cordell, oh, thanks, but im not the one that needs one. froq does
<edbian> Spynxic: You  need one.  1gb is a good size.  maybe 2gb if you are an extreme person and do a lot at once.
<jrib> Spynxic: yes, so give linux everything
<lolmatic> how do i get gnome 3 on current ubuntu?
<lolmatic> unity doesnt work.
<Spynxic> edbian: 6 gb of ram already, although the computer has a crappy processor which slows everything down
<edbian> Spynxic: Yes, certainly.  All of it should be used for linux.  All the harddrives in the world don't have enough combined space to fit both windows and linux
<edbian> Spynxic: Then I think 1Gb of swap is more than enough (as if you'll ever use it)
<jrib> Spynxic: 6gb swap if you want to suspend to disk
<JamesJRH> Jordan_U: fsck http://paste.ubuntu.com/630588/
<Spynxic> edbian: does the installer for ubuntu actually ask you the size you'd like to make it?
<froq> why does sudo apt-get install lightning do nothing?
<Spynxic> edbian: "it" being the swap
<edbian> Spynxic: If you do it manually
<Guest46279> anyone have any knowledge why my mp3s work on linux but when transferred to windows they are recognized as the file type: file
<chrisf> Spynxic: it will do something sane by default, but iirc there is a 'setup partitions manually' option.
<edbian> Spynxic: There are automatic options (like 4 of them) that don't bother you with the partitions at all other than 'next to windows' 'replace windows' etc etc
<JamesJRH> Guest46279: Check if they have .mp3 file extension.
<edbian> Guest46279: Do the files end in .mp3 ?  Windows freaks if you don't have the extension
 * edbian more verbose for the loss
<JamesJRH> Guest46279: Linux doesn't always seem to need file extensions.
<Guest46279> edbian: haha thanks
<Guest46279> yeah they were without the extension in the name
<edbian> JamesJRH: It uses the magically file command instead
<edbian> Guest46279: That's the problem.
<Guest46279> edbian: is there any way to add .mp3 to the file names of all my songs without doing it one by one?
<edbian> Guest46279: There are handy apps for it.  Or you could do  mv * *.mp3   in that folder
<edbian> Guest46279: Just tested my bash bit there.  Doesn't actually work!
<edbian> ha
<Guest46279> haha
<chaddy> for i in, etch
<chaddy> etc*
<cryptodira> anyone know why x-screensaver (when invoked) displays the the chosen module... while rapidly flashing??  10.10 amd/64
<edbian> chaddy: probably
<protoss_Z> hey
<lolmatic> how do i get gnome 3 on current ubuntu?
<edbian> Guest46279: for i in `ls`; do; mv $i $i.mp3; done;
<protoss_Z> can any of you sugeest me a mildly challenging open source project to start hacking on? I'm going into second year of college and have a decent command of C, Java and Python
<cogitorn> protoss_Z: nmap
<JamesJRH> edbian: Apparently ls output should not be parsed.
<robin0800> protoss_Z, rockbox.org?
<edbian> JamesJRH: why?
<Guest46279> edbian: thanks for the help
<edbian> Guest46279: sure
<Corey> edbian: You can get into trouble with wildcarding.
<Corey> edbian: You want to use echo or find for that.
<qin> protoss_Z: soucreforge.org have plenty of open project, and nem hands would be helpful.
<JamesJRH> edbian: IIRC, It doesn't work on all files due to formatting. I was on #bash when someone mentioned it.
<edbian> JamesJRH: I never know that!
<sarkis> hey guys, where can I get some good info on screen?
<Jordan_U> edbian: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashPitfalls#for_i_in_.24.28ls_.2A.mp3.29
<edbian> Corey: thank you
<sarkis> also, should i be using byobu over screen?
<qin> sarkis: No! Use tmux
<protoss_Z> anyone have other suggestions?
<protoss_Z> sourceforge.net is intimidating
<qin> protoss_Z: Why?
<tensorpudding> protoss_Z: github is a better place to hack
<protoss_Z> way too many choices. I need to narrow them down to manageable and somewhat challenging projects
<robin0800> protoss_Z: rockbox opr
<JamesJRH> edbian: /msg greybot ls
<Spynxic> I'm about to attempt to install a dual boot between Windows and Linux, theres the option "Install Ubuntu alongside Windows 7" that I know will create a booter that lets me choose between which OS to start but that option doesn't allow me to customize the partition size
<Spynxic> There is also the option "Something else" which makes everything customizable but I'm not sure if it will create the booter that allows me to choose between linux or windows
<robin0800> Spynxic: yes it will
<GSF1200S> anyone with an idea of how to fix the 30-second opening of thunar on 11.04?
<lduros> hello, I have a big tv screen and when linux boots up with it, it doesn't display anything, because it tries to show a too big screen display
<cryptodira> anyone know why x-screensaver (when invoked) displays the the chosen module... while rapidly flashing??  10.10 amd/64
<lduros> is there a way to reduce this screen display size automatically? preferably with keys? :-\ I can't see what's going on
<pooltable> help config the emu for pce so i can get my PS2 contoller to work?
<Jordan_U> JamesJRH: Can you pastebin the output of "mount" and "pgrep fsck"? Exactly those commands, nothing more and nothing less.
<JamesJRH> Any ideas with my partition problem? Can I start the LiveCD so that it doesn't even touch /dev/sda2 because that causes all other utils to block or say it's busy at best.
<Spynxic> robin0800: I clicked the "Something else" option which shows me 3 partition in my hdd called sda1 sda2 sda3, all are ntfs. Where do I make a new partition for ubuntu?
<mgj> lduros, dont know if there is a keyboard shortcut, but could you not connect the PC to a monitor (supporting the resolution), and then setup the resolution to be that of the TV ?
<sec_goat> what would be the best way to get python 3.x installed and used for programmign instead of 2.x? I know a lot of ubuntu still runs on 2.x so I don;t want otget rid of it just wan tto rogram using 3
<sec_goat> also please excuse my horrible typing
<lduros> mgj: but won't it come back to the max resolution to the tv? I thought I had done that once already
<JamesJRH> Jordan_U: Ok. pgrep fsck has no output, mount...
<robin0800> Spynxic: it would be best to delete one and then create linux in its place
<mgj> lduros, it shouldnt. It should maintain the resolution you set. But hmm.... it might. Stupid auto-detecting-resolution-algorithm which never works for TV's =/
<lduros> mgj: hmmm
<mgj> but that doesnt work in windows either, so i guess i cannot complain TOO much
<pooltable> help set Mednafen.  to use my PS2 controller ???
<JamesJRH> Jordan_U: mount http://paste.ubuntu.com/630593/
<mgj> lduros, perhaps you could be ghetto, and SSH to the PC, and setting the resolution that way?
<pooltable> help set Mednafen up a easy bash file to run it ?
<lolmatic> how do i get gnome 3 on current ubuntu?
<rww> !gnome3 | lolmatic
<ubottu> lolmatic: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<lolmatic> :(
<lduros> mgj: sure, I could probably do that, what would I do through ssh for this? :-) is there a config file I can change?
<mgj> ":(" means you are a wuss
<mgj> real men use unstable software =)
<robin0800> lolmatic: from a ppa but it will brake unity
<lolmatic> well
<lolmatic> does it break gnome 2? or can it be used parallel
<pooltable> like any one like unity
<rww> lolmatic: yes, it breaks GNOME 2.
<lduros> I just chrooted in the ubuntu partition, let me know what I  can do to fix the resolution ;-)
<keyboardtalk> I cannot access my printer on ubuntu from other (windows) computers on network. How can I fix this?
<Spynxic> robin0800: sda1 is Windows Recovery Environment (loader), sda2 is Windows 7 (loader), sda3 has no label and it's the largest (986.1 gb). I assume it's the one I'm modifying, right?
<mgj> lduros, probably. I would use the 'xrandr' command. But ubuntu desktop doesnt come with a ssh server installed by default, you would need to install the 'openssh-server' package first
<mgj> lduros, but using 'xrandr' isnt really a permanent solution.... hmm.... At least it would allow you to see what is happening, and then use the GUI tools to set the resolution permanently
<lduros> mgj: I'm using the rescue mode from the ubuntu alternate install cd
<lduros> mgj: and chrooted into the ubuntu partition
<lduros> mgj: I can install ssh from there
<robin0800> Spynxic: check what is on it first but yes you could use that
<lduros> mgj: or I could edit a config file with vim but I don't know which it would be for ubuntu hehe :-)
<Gaming4JC> Hey guys, I just setup a limited user account, but the user cannot save stuff from programs to his homefolder. Keeps giving permission errors... how much and/or what kind of setting should I give him so he can not write up, but still r/w from his own user
<mgj> lduros, for ubuntu, i have no idea. For any other distro it would be /etc/X11/Xorg.conf , but ubuntu is a bit strange
<lduros> hehe
<robin0800> Spynxic: stop I think that might be windows 7
<lduros> mgj: what I could do, is do something like: xrandr -s 800x600  -- and put that to execute at startup
<Spynxic> robin0800: Thanks for the help, I'm going to search for a tutorial to ensure I don't mess anything up lol
<JamesJRH> Can I start the LiveCD so that it doesn't touch /dev/sda2? Any options in the F6 boot menu?
<mgj> lduros, sure, might work. But hmm, think that would require X to already be running? Not sure, worth a try :)
<Spynxic> robin0800: I wish I could use the automatic installer but it doesn't offer the option to resize the ubuntu partition
<lduros> mgj: isn't there a way to use it after x has started?
<qin> Gaming4JC: What is purpose of it, internet cafe?
<keyboardtalk> I have HP printer w/CUPS on ubuntu server 10.04, I cannot access the printer from other computers on network. Any help is appreciated
<Dougie187> Can anyone tell me where encryption passwords and keyrings stores it's data?
<pooltable> help set Mednafen.  to use my PS2 controller ???
<mgj> lduros, i believe ~/.xinitrc is used to specify commands to execute when X starts. But im not quite sure if you can make those commands execute AFTER X is started, or if they always execute before
<Gaming4JC> qin: game server actually. I set up a limited user account for the guy to manage his game, but I don't want him owning the whole box :P
<lduros> mgj: hmmm I can try
<lduros> :-P
<Dougie187> I guess it's called passwords and encryption keys.
<mgj> have fun :)
<lduros> mgj: thanks for your help! ;-)
<mgj> Not really much help i could give you im afraid, but np
 * Gaming4JC chmods some things :)
<qin> Gaming4JC: Well, for server you can make jailshell, or just remove user from admin group so he cannot sudo, also (dirty way) you can monitor his home for file changes and revert it, if to large file or with no reason.
<Gaming4JC> qin: ok :)
<qin> Gaming4JC: Easy is to make username:root ownership combo for his /home, or better username:nobody
<mgj> lduros, wait, im wrong
<mgj> lduros, ~/.xinitrc is NOT called when x starts, as it is GDM that starts X, not your user
<mgj> Could still try it, but i dont think it would work
<lduros> mgj: for some super odd reason it found the right resolution right away when i started it this time
<qin> Gaming4JC: And some commands (which you do not want him to run) just chmod down for others, but remember to add yourself to root.
<lduros> didn't try anything
<mgj> lduros, wow, the auto-detection actually worked? Amazing
<Gaming4JC> qin: ok
<mgj> thats great!
<lduros> hehe
<mgj> lduros, Can i guess? You booted the PC with the TV already connected this time. You didnt before, you connected the TV after the PC was booted
<sLaeYa> is there any way to use eth0 for all incoming/outgoing except port 21 and wlan0 for port 21 ?
<mgj> sLaeYa, i think iptables might be able to do that for you
<qin> sLaeYa: listen on ftp, ftp config
<lafon> umm my computer just got to grub with error ">grub-restore" cannot find "somefile"
<mgj> That only covers the specific ftp application tho :)
<sLaeYa> qin, thanks, that wont affect any local network though will it ?
<Jordan_U> lafon: Please bootfrom a liveCD, run boot info script, and pastebin the RESULTS.txt.
<sLaeYa> I have a local netwrok (which ubuntu rus as server on) I want to only have access to internet on ubuntu server via wireless and only for ftp
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | lafon
<ubottu> lafon: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<lafon> huh... it just booted up normally and checked the disk.
<lafon> is at 70%
<MK``> and, whenever I reboot/log out and back in, the theme I have selected is randomly not applied to my gnome panel, it uses the default (ugly) GTK+ theme. Any idea what could be causing this? It doesn't seem to be related to me changing panel settings. Once the default theme is there, logging out and back in won't restore it, only a reboot will (sometimes)
<MK``> and, whenever I reboot/log out and back in, the theme I have selected is randomly not applied to my gnome panel, it uses the default (ugly) GTK+ theme. Any idea what could be causing this? It doesn't seem to be related to me changing panel settings. Once the default theme is there, logging out and back in won't restore it, only a reboot will (sometimes)
<MK``> er, sorry.
<FloodBot1> MK``: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<qin> sLaeYa: You can set ftpd to listen on ip:port, with dhcp it looks more tricky, but you are on premanent lan anyway. Rest belong to firewall, if you feel need.
<Jordan_U> lafon: After getting the "rescue>" prompt you rebooted?
<lafon> yup
<john_rambo>  Hi, I am using Geforce 9500 GT || Ubuntu 11.04 || 2 Monitors are connected to thr card 1 via dvi & the 2nd using vga cable ....Cant see any display on the CRT (VGA)
<sLaeYa> qin, thanks ... I'm sending files to a remote server but I think I'll need to read a little more on firewall
<Jordan_U> lafon: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<lafon> no
<bazhang> john_rambo, using xrandr ?
<lafon> ok it finished and is in login prompt normally
<lafon> its working as normal again
<lafon> and thats the 2nd time this problem happened
<Jordan_U> lafon: Please run boot info script anyway then (you can run it from the booted system, no need for a liveCD).
<john_rambo> bazhang, I am using the proprietary nvidia driver .....xrandr ? dunno
<lafon> ok give me a couple of min
<bazhang> !xrandr | john_rambo this may help
<ubottu> john_rambo this may help: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<qin> sLaeYa: also there is bind command, or binding method via bind.so (good for clients)
<john_rambo> bazhang, Trying ...BRB
<sLaeYa> qin, thankyou will look into that
<qin> sLaeYa: Firewall on private lan (protected by router) is not really that important.
<babalu> hola como estan?
<billybigrigger__> anyone having problems with gnome-shell today?
<bazhang> !es | babalu
<ubottu> babalu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bazhang> billybigrigger__, gnome3? from the ppa?
<billybigrigger__> no, just plain jane repos im using
<sLaeYa> private lan isn't my issue at all.  cisco firewall will deal with that.  It is just managing the wlan0 to handle any outgoing ftp transactions from ubuntu
<bazhang> billybigrigger__, there are no plain jane repos for that
<billybigrigger__> for what?
<babalu> could someone help me plz
<billybigrigger__> im saying i have a fresh clean install of 11.04
<bazhang> babalu, with what
<billybigrigger__> i don't use any ppas
<babalu> trying to install a minecraft server on ubuntu 10.10
<billybigrigger__> just the plain jane repos
<babalu> im using a netgear router an clearwirelles ISP
<babalu> I all ready forwarded ports in router
<qin> sLaeYa: ftp will respect own configuration for in/out traffic, you cat monitor it with iftop.
<qin> *can
<babalu> but cant join whit my lop top on it
<babalu> do I have to do something in ubuntu ?
<qin> babalu: Start ssh server?
<qin> babalu: Sorry
<babalu> ?
<sLaeYa> java -Xmx1024M -Xms1024M -jar minecraft_server.jar nogui
<sLaeYa> is that what you are using babalu ?
<qin> I think, I will get some coffee, mis readed last 10 posts, my sincere appologies.
<babalu> sLaeYa
<babalu> lol
<babalu> yes
<babalu> I followed some guides on the net on how to set up a Minecraft server in ubuntu and everything seems right
<sLaeYa> and what is your output from that
<johnnee> i hope someone can help me.. my 10.10 is no longer booting since i performed an automatic update 3 mths ago. Nothing i tried alone or with expert help has helped so far. Can someone pls help me? im using the live cd now to chat here and i can see/mount the install.
<qin> babalu: On server: sudo netstat -tulp
<jstoone> HI everyone, how do make so that I don't have to sudo all the time when I'm changeing things in /var/www? www-data: is the owner isn't it just enough that I added myself to the group=
<qin> babalu: on (inside LAN) client: nmap -PN serverIp
<qin> jstoone: Change permissions for group, or do it right and make yourself owner.
<jstoone> qin: But if I make myself jstoone: the owner the web cannot see any pictures.. :S
<FlashSmith> Hello everyone
<FlashSmith> I tried installing something to ubuntu, but at the Ubuntu Software Center is said: libnspr4-0d (>= 4.7.1)
<FlashSmith> What does that mean?
<qin> jstoone: Really?
<jstoone> qin: are you being ironic ? ;) I'm not good with permissions and ownership :S
<FlashSmith> Anybody?
<alnr> i'm running 11.04 and firefox4.0.1, i cant seem to get rid of the error 'adobe flash plugin has crashed'. I've tried flash-aid. is this a known issue?
<jstoone> FlashSmith: that you'r libnspr4-0d has to be greater than or equals version 4.7.1 - not use
<JamesJRH> FlashSmith: Try updating.
<jstoone> FlashSmith: sure.
<FlashSmith> updating? What does libnspr4-0d even mean? Sorry I'm new to this
<qin> jstoone: Not, just sheer surprise, ok, can you give one line from ls -l in your web directory?
<johnnee> i hope someone can help me.. my 10.10 is no longer booting since i performed an automatic update 3 mths ago. Nothing i tried alone or with expert help has helped so far. Can someone pls help me? im using the live cd now to chat here and i can see/mount the install.
<JamesJRH> FlashSmith: It's a library. The thing your installing depends on it.
<FlashSmith> How would I update that? I just tried installing chrome?
<JamesJRH> FlashSmith: But it may depend on a newer version of it, so try updating.
<jstoone> qin: sure!
<JamesJRH> FlashSmith: Update Manager.
<Gaming4JC> qin: hmm, the user cannot seem to access mysql still "connection refused" on his end, I'm seing a mysql.sock cannot open from this end. Ideas? :S
 * Gaming4JC goes over the policy...
<jstoone> qin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/630602/
<Dougie187> So, does anyone know where "Passwords and Encryption Keys" stores it's data?
<Gaming4JC> Basically the user types "mysql" and gets...
<Gaming4JC> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Gaming4JC> ??? :(
 * Gaming4JC goes to get a snack in hopes of some one else giving a tip
<qin> jstoone: sudo chmod 755 images (from same place you run ls)
<bricas> my cifs share is messed up in ubuntu 11.04. It seems to be recursively mounted on itself. I can see the main directory list, but a dir list inside any dir gives the same list.
<jstoone> qin: ah ;) I never remember if it should be 775 or 755 xD
<qin> jstoone: Did your server displayed images before?
<Jordan_U> bricas: Is Ubuntu the server or the client in this case?
<jstoone> noeå
<jstoone> nope
<lafon> bootscript results: http://paste.ubuntu.com/630603/
<bricas> Jordan_U: client. i have a seagate goflex nas as the server.
<ring0> how can i rebuild and install all modules controlled by dkms for the current kernel?
<qin> jstoone: Well, 775 or 755 change pesmission for group
<bricas> Jordan_U: FWIW, it worked fine in 10.10
<Jordan_U> bricas: Can you pastebin the output of "find /path/to/mountpoint/"?
<Jordan_U> bricas: Assuming the filenames aren't secret :)
<jstoone> qin:  ah ;)
<qin> jstoone: My way is (ower=me=full=right=7, group=nobody=noright=0)
<bricas> Jordan_U: well, it won't go past the first dir...
<bricas> sec
<qin> jstoone: rest, for files=read, directories=read,execute
<bricas> Jordan_U: http://paste.scsys.co.uk/114946
<donkeyinspace> hello , im using a ubuntu live usb pen. how do i turn off unity , anyone know?
<jstoone> qin: Lost me there ;) I'll go on ubuntu's forums and read about permissions ;)
<jstoone> qin: Thank you very much mate (:
<qin> jstoone: Better do: man chmod, man chown
<Jordan_U> bricas: Did find go into an infinite loop or did it stop at some point? Did it give any error message?
<bricas> Jordan_U: i cut it short after about 10-15 seconds. seems like an infinite loop to me.
<Jordan_U> bricas: Can you pastebin the output of "mountpoint /media/goflex/Music/"?
<bricas> Jordan_U: no error per-se.
<bricas> Jordan_U: is not a mountpoint
<Jordan_U> bricas: Or just post it, as it should be only one line.
<jstoone> qin: Ah, thanks again (:
<qin> Gaming4JC: No clue, what users have mysql?
<Jordan_U> bricas: Can you pastebin the output of "stat /media/goflex/Music/"?
<lafon> so after running the bootscript, is there any particular thing i should look for?
<bricas> Jordan_U: http://paste.scsys.co.uk/114947
<jstoone> qin: It works like a charm, thanks!
<Jordan_U> lafon: Please pastebin it. I don't know what I'm looking for at the moment, but hopefully something will jump out at me.
<lafon> bootscript output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/630603/
<qin> jstoone: You do not need (well maybe a bit) www-data group.
<Monotoko> hey guys...anyone here know how to deal with a postfix "relay access denied" message?
<[FKU]Greycloak> so...I upgraded ubuntu from 9.10 to 10.04 and then to 10.10. Everything worked fine. Now I'm trying to upgrade to 11.04 and I keep getting a partial upgrade message.
<donkeyinspace> hello , im using a ubuntu live usb pen. how do i turn off unity , anyone know?
<Monotoko> donkeyinspace, log out and log back in again under the "classic" desktop
<mrapple> just started up UFW, and trying to block an ip. ufw status http://pastebin.com/89P1bsq4
<mrapple> 68.237.205.4 can still connect to my server
<Monotoko> mrapple: iptables -A INPUT -s 68.237.205.4 -p tcp -j DROP
<Monotoko> should stop them in there tracks :)
<iaindalton> I'm trying to create an upstart script. I have it start on filesystem, but not all the files from an NFS share are mounted, so I have to sleep in a loop until they exist. Is there a better way?
<mrapple> Monotoko: ok, but why isnt ufw working?
<mrapple> and someone told me they use 'block ip reason'?
<Monotoko> mrapple, I don't use it...I prefer commmand line
<mrapple> im using the command line
<Monotoko> 'block ip reason'?
<mrapple> like typing 'block <ip> <reason>' into the command line
<mrapple> probably a custom thing eh
<Monotoko> mrapple, not sure...iptables is a lot more effective
<Jordan_U> [FKU]Greycloak: How are you trying to upgrade? What is the exact error message you see?
<jimi_> When I create a bootable usb per the instructions on the website, i get "can not find kernel image vesamenu.c32"   am i doing something wrong? or is this a bad iso?
<mrapple> so should i disable ufw?
<qin> mrapple: What service is it?
<mrapple> and lets say i want to delete that rule...
<mrapple> qin: they can still ping/ssh
<qin> mrapple: install fail2ban
<[FKU]Greycloak> Jordan_U, through update manager. Give me a moment and i'll replicate the error
<donkeyinspace> Monotoko , im using an ubuntu live in an usb pen
<Spynxic> When you manually install ubuntu, according to most tutorials I've read, you delete the partition you're going to install on but the partition i'm using is the place where everything I have is stored, by deleting it wouldn't I be deleting all my documents and programs as well?
<Monotoko> donkeyinspace, doesn't mean you can't log out?
<sarkis> hey guys when i installed this .otf font where does ubuntu put that?
<sarkis> i want to uninstall it
<mrapple> qin: ok, why?
<sarkis> i opened a .otf file and clicked install
<mrapple> and at first i thought that was an insult, but apt-get tells me its not
<donkeyinspace> Monotoko , i can t log out
<[FKU]Greycloak> as soon as i open update mgr it tells me that not all updates can be installed, and offers a partial upgrade
<Monotoko> donkeyinspace, why not? Just hit the button on the top right and hit "log out"
<qin> mrapple: That will ban host after number of failed attempts, neat way to reduce junk-traffic.
<qin> mrapple: even better, change ssh listening port.
<bfh198> uh stupid question which one is linux ? bash or batch , i just keep forgetting
<mrapple> qin: ok, cool, but thats not what im worried about
<bricas> Jordan_U: fyi, i've been mounting it via fstab, not that it would matter, necessarily?
<keyboardtalk> How do you share a [CUPS] printer via command line?
<donkeyinspace> Monotoko , there are no users in an ubuntu live cd or usb
<qin> mrapple: Then what?
<mrapple> qin: im curious how i would remove the rule 'iptables -A INPUT -s 68.237.205.4 -p tcp -j DROP'
<qin> mrapple: Overwrite it with ACCEPT
<mrapple> can i just delete it?
<sarkis> hey guys where do .otf files get installed to in ubuntu? i want to uninstall a font i installed by double clickign an otf file and hitting install
<mrapple> ah iptables -D
<Monotoko> donkeyinspace...add a user?
<keyboardtalk> How do I share a cups printer?
<mrapple> Monotoko: the user from ip 68.237.205.4 can still ping my server after running the command you sent me
<Jordan_U> bricas: Can you pastebin the output of "stat /media/goflex/Music/Music/Music/"?
<Jordan_U> sarkis: Have you checked ~/.fonts ?
<johnnee> i hope someone can help me repair/restore my 10.10 install which is no longer booting since i performed an automatic update 3 mths ago. Nothing i tried alone or with expert help has helped so far. Can someone pls help me? im using the live cd now to chat here and i can see/mount the install.
<sarkis> ugh thanks
<sarkis> Jordan_U: that was it thank you :)
<Jordan_U> sarkis: You're welcome :)
<bricas> Jordan_U: http://paste.scsys.co.uk/114948
<glassresistor> im trying to clone a disk, i have two machines and both work when i switch out the same harddrive but when i clone the drive using ddrescue it gives afew pages of errors like DMA and loads with grub boot errors
<glassresistor> the df command outputs the same thing except the clone is mising the swap drive
<glassresistor> any idea what im doing wrong?
<Chilaquiles> I installed Ubuntu, Windows and Debian on 2 diferent disks but I can just boot either Windows 7 and Debian or Ubuntu and Windows7 but not all three. I have been messing around with grub but nothing works sombody that can help me?
<donkeyinspace> Monotoko , although you didn t help you deserve an A for the effort
<Jordan_U> bricas: They have different inode numbers. I'm not sure if there's any signifigance to that but it's interesting.
<lafon>  donkeyinspace, try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10744544&postcount=10
<p_res> Chilaquiles: can you boot into ubuntu?
<Chilaquiles> p_res: Now I could
<lafon> don't know how well that'll work (i don't have 11.04)
<Chilaquiles> p_res: Im in ubuntu right now
<p_res> Chilaquiles: boot into ubuntu and then sudo update-grub2
<bricas> Jordan_U: also, fwiwi, i can navigate through the network/windows shares menu in nautilus and see the share contents just fine.
<Chilaquiles> p_res: Not live-cd right_
<Jordan_U> bricas: You should also be able to access the files via ~/.gvfs then as a work around. Can you pastebin your /etc/fstab/ ?
<Jordan_U> s#/##
<p_res> Chilaquiles: no, you're actual system
<p_res> your
<johnnee> what's up sarkis.. you woke up already?
<devral> whenever i try to start 'screen', it replies with, "Segmentation fault" - what does this mean and how can i fix it?
<bricas> Jordan_U: oh! interesting. thanks! paste coming a sec.
<Stingray88> I just formatted a usb drive ext4 and now I can't write to it, what's up with that?
<[FKU]Greycloak> Jordan_U, fyi i just ran apt-get upgrade and it seems to be making some progress
<bricas> Jordan_U: http://paste.scsys.co.uk/114949
<[FKU]Greycloak> i'll try the upgrade to 11.04 after it finishes
<Chilaquiles> p_res: now?
<p_res> Chilaquiles: what?
<Chilaquiles> p_res: what should I do?
<JAWC> mrapple, you might need to delete that rule, and insert it before any rules that allow what you're trying to block.
<donkeyinspace> lafon , thanks , going to restart and see if it work
<Chilaquiles> p_res: did you see the output?
<p_res> Chilaquiles: nope
<Stingray88> can anyone help me figure out why I can't write to my USB drive? The drive works perfectly fine with FAT32, HFS or NTFS, but when I format it ext4 with gparted, I can't write to it at all
<Chilaquiles> p_res: I sent it to you on a prv msg
<lafon> so why use ext4
<qin> Stingray88: is it owned by root?
<p_res> Chilaquiles: sorry i missed that, i'll take a look now
<wildbat> Stingray88: cause it own by root by default
<Chilaquiles> p_res: Im sending you the output again
<Gaming4JC> qin: found out it's not a user issue, I cannot even access MySQL as root now. Something went a muck :(
<Stingray88> this is why ubuntu is so frustrating... why would it do that?
<Stingray88> I just want to use my drive
<Stingray88> how do I make it not owned by root
<Stingray88> so I can simply read/write and share it via network
<devral> i keep getting a segfault error when i try to start 'screen' - how can i fix this?
<kermit69> how can I add shortcuts to unity side panel please
<qin> Gaming4JC: Ok, step back, what did you change? and does mysql restart did anything? local or remote access?
<wildbat> Stingray88: chown / chmod
<chaddy> kermit69: drag them there
<p_res> kermit69: drag icon to it
<kermit69> i mean a link to a ttxt doc, it wont stick
<p_res> kermit69: only add launchers i think
<Gaming4JC> qin: Well, I made the user a desktop user straight from Users and Groups. I was going through advanced settings there but opted to just let him be desktop user.
<wildbat> Stingray88: like ~     chown -R $USER:$USER /media/TheDisk
<Gaming4JC> qin: Once I did that a chmodded some of his directories back to his ownership, then rebooted the server. MySQL updated but was working fine prior to that
<Gaming4JC> me thinks update caused a ghost bug, google reports the same
<kermit69> so I make launcher to open specific file with say gedit then drag it there?
<chaddy> sounds good, kermit69
<utente> ciaoo a tuttii
<p_res> kermit69: no, i don't think that will stick
<kermit69> thx
<p_res> kermit69: gedit launcher should stick, but not a created document
<Gaming4JC> qin: This fixed it for me. http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=b378b688c10198dc6b4016e1a19ad0f8&p=4799712&postcount=48 :)
<Gaming4JC> testing as normal user now.
<qin> Gaming4JC: Neat.
<BrianMBI> is there an upgrade here lately for Unity killing the -y of sudo apt-get install -y
<BrianMBI> ?
<Stingray88> so what kind of benefit does ubuntu get by default a newly formatted drive to be owned by the root
<BrianMBI> something about a --force
<Stingray88> that makes no sense
<Stingray88> I formatted it, obviously I want to use it
<kermit69> thx got it working
<p_res> kermit69: what, the doc or launcher?
<qin> Stingray88: How did you format it?
<Stingray88> gparted
<Chilaquiles> p_res: It worked! nice, thanks a lot!
<keyboardtalk> How do I access a shared printer from Windows?
<kermit69> the launcher opens the doc, and is now on the side panel
<chaddy> good stuff, kermit69
<glassresistor> the errors dd is giving me is like UNC and BDMA or something like that, had to lose the log, could two tb drives be of differnt size or could the cache size be a problem
<p_res> Chilaquiles: no probs. glad you got it sorted. ;-)
<p_res> kermit69: great!
<johnnee> i hope someone can help me repair/restore my 10.10 install which is no longer booting since i performed an automatic update 3 mths ago. Nothing i tried alone or with expert forum help has helped so far.  im using the live cd now to chat here and i can see/mount the install. Can someone pls help me?
<devral> i keep getting a segmentation fault error when running 'screen' -- how can i fix this?
<Chilaquiles> p_res: although I see that now I don´t have any swap assigned to ubuntu, I had it before I installed debian, and I see I have the space reserved (it says swap space) but when I run top it says 0bytes. Do you know how to fix that?
<robinsch> hi
<Chilaquiles> devral: have you tried reinstalling the app?
<p_res> Chilaquiles: debian and ubuntu should both share the same swap
<Gaming4JC> qin: odd. The above page does fix it, but upon system reboot it fails again. Dunno what would be causing that.
<robinsch> I need help with a startup script in /etc/init.d
<lafon> johnee, is there any error or anything showing up when you boot?
<NFischer> Hi everybody!!!! can anyone tell me how i can grep to a certain line ? for example: i want to grep from line containing "Summer" till line "Summer ends".. how can i do that?
<Chilaquiles> p_res: well, I thought they had to have their own, so I created 2 swaps, but ubuntu isn't using any of them
<robinsch> the config file is stored in a encrypted drive that is needed to run the program started in the init script
<Spynxic> I'm partitioning my drive to install ubuntu 11.04 to dual boot with win 7. The partition I'd like to partition again to install ubuntu on has all my documents and programs on it. How can I avoid deleting all my documents and still partition it for ubuntu
<p_res> Chilaquiles: only need one swap per system
<robinsch> my home directory
<p_res> Chilaquiles: regardless of how many linux system you have installed
<robinsch> but the script has root owner and executable bits set
<Blue1> Spynxic: use a different partition.
<Chilaquiles> p_res: And do you think thats why Ubuntu is not getting that swap?
<robinsch> I even the suid
<utente_> ciaoooa tuttii
<Stingray88> how do I take ownership of this USB drive from root
<Chilaquiles> p_res: So are you saying Ubuntu doesn´t know what swap to take and doesn't take any?
<p_res> Chilaquiles: just delete the non-used swap
<lafon> jhonnee, use the public chat
<lafon> johnnee*
<Chilaquiles> p_res: Ok I will do that
<robinsch> I am not sure if I have to move the config file out of the encrypted directory for the script to work?
<Blue1> Stingray88: you would need to dismount it, and remount it - but those are sudo functions
<utente_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Stingray88> I don't know how to do that
<Blue1> Stingray88: so for example if you did sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt -- once it is mounted you could just cd /mnt and accesss it -- to unmount -- sudo umount /dev/sdb1 (for example)
<sarkis> hey guys how do i restart X after i modify ~/.fonts.conf?
<sarkis> im trying to making my fonts look nicer in ubuntu
<Blue1> sarkis: sudo service gdm restart
<Stingray88> so wait
<sarkis> http://superuser.com/questions/8824/bad-font-anti-aliasing-in-ubuntu
<Stingray88> when I unmount it I can't see it anymore
<johnnee> lafon: check PM pls
<sarkis> i found that.. do you guys do anything with your .fonts.conf to make the anti aliasing look nicer?
<Chilaquiles> p_res: Do you know if I can make that swap to be part of my ubuntu system?
<chaddy> Chilaquiles: you may want "swapon"
<devral> Chilaquiles: yes, i did an apt-get install --reinstall screen but it did not help
<johnnee> my install is with windows XP.. when i try booting the laptop, i do get the list of options except the countdown timer is absent,  and windows works fine. But whenever i select any of the ubuntu entries i get all the way to the splash screen and as that's where the real problem starts.
<lafon> so what's the problem
<robinsch> solution: use virtualbox
<chaddy> devral: did you try aptitude remove --purge screen? will get shot of any (bad) config files
<sarkis> have you guys tried autohint via .fonts.conf?
<Feadin> hey anyone using ubuntu server? Just did an apt-get update && apt-get upgrade and it wants to upgrade language-pack-en which now suddenly has LOTS of crazy dependencies, including firefox and many X libs... anyone noticed this?
<robinsch> just use windows nt
<bazhang> robinsch, pardom?
<robinsch> you can use vms
<bazhang> -m +n
<devral> chaddy: doing so asks if i wish to remove the ubuntu-desktop package :|
<johnnee> my user name comes up but i have no field for the password and wehn i click my name it switches to ubuntu 10.10 and vice versa..
<Chilaquiles> devral: Have you tried after you restart your ubuntu? Thay problem has to do with accessing an area of memory that doesn't exist or its only for system use.
<chaddy> devral: you probably don't ;)
<bazhang> devral, thats safe to remove its a metapackage
<frank_> hello - first time on this
<bazhang> !metapackage | devral
<ubottu> devral: A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<lafon> on the login screen type Alt+F1 type in your username and password
<linus_> pulse audio seems to start fine with start-pulseaudio-x11, but when I try and open sound preferences in ubuntu. It say "Waiting for sound system to respond"
<Jose> Hello, could someone please help me with JACK Control?
<Feadin> I forgot to say I'm using v11.04
<linus_> @jose just ask your question
<bazhang> Feadin, you may also ask in #ubuntu-server if you dont get a timely response here
<johnnee> i don't have a field for the password, are you saying that will make it appear??
<robinsch> no one is helping me :(
<bazhang> robinsch, with what
<lafon> no it'll bring up the cli
<Gaming4JC> Anyone know why " sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start" works, but upon reboot I get "ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)" when I type "mysql"... ? :S
<Gaming4JC> happened after some dumb mysql update *sigh*
<Gaming4JC> need this fixed ASAP
<Jose> OK, I'm having a problem that seems to be common, but I still can't find a solution to it
<keyboardtalk> How does one access a shared printer (CUPS) hosted on ubuntu server 10.04 from Windows client?
<GermainA> will ubuntu come with bitcoin built in?
<robinsch> I am trying to autostart rtorrent (has executable bit and root privlages) but it won't read my settings because .rtorrent.rc is in my encrypted home directory
<Jose> Hold on, brb
<utente_> #ubuntu guard bot
<Chilaquiles> chaddy: swapon: cannot find the device for UUID=17d748af-9906-42f6-897d-6141b3e3cf3f
<robinsch> i am using /etc/init.d script
<Gaming4JC> GermainA: doubtful, but you can install bitcoin via http://deb.tuxsoul.com  xP
<Jose> OK, back
<johnnee> also it might help to tell you that since that issue started, upon reboot, my computer displays an error mssg before booting any choice i make: "error: no argument specified"..
<robinsch> the service starts but loads without my settings
 * Gaming4JC tries to understand why mysql is NOT working >_<
<chaddy> Chilaquiles: new to me, sorry
<chaddy> very late, too, should be in bed ;)
<izinucs> How do I put my computer to sleep via command line?
<robinsch> see no one wants to help me :(
<lafon> johnnee: follow the post here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and paste the result in pastebin
<pappa_bear_> google
<lafon> might show you whats wrong
<devral> chaddy: i did an apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop and byobu (the --purge said those 2 were broken), but now it shows ubuntu-desktop: Depends: screen but it is not installable
<bazhang> !google | pappa_bear_
<ubottu> pappa_bear_: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<johnnee> and when i get to the login screen, i can't click on anything  except the UAP.. i can't even click the shutdown option icon and select shutdown or restart.. i have to manually press the power button.
<robinsch> ok
<bazhang> robinsch, be patient, could be no one knows the answer
<robinsch> do you understand my issue
<Jose> 21:30:45.179 JACK was stopped with exit status=255.
<Jose> 21:30:45.179 Post-shutdown script...
<Jose> 21:30:45.180 killall jackd
<Jose> jackd: no process found
<Jose> 21:30:45.589 Post-shutdown script terminated with exit status=256.
<Jose> 21:30:47.025 Could not connect to JACK server as client. - Overall operation failed. - Unable to connect to server. Please check the messages window for more info.
<FloodBot1> Jose: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<robinsch> should I move my setting files out of the directory?
<bazhang> robinsch, using rtorrent and an encrypted directory you said
<linus_> @jose are you using qjackctl?
<robinsch> bazhang: yes
<Guest14151> hi
<bazhang> robinsch, certainly worth a try, I'm not using such a setup though so cannot say for certain
<Jose> you know, this IRC client is terrible. brb agfain
<robinsch> I can post the script if you like
<lafon> anyone know why grub fails for no reason then reboots properly?
<Spynxic> Using GParted to partition my hdd, when I click Resize/Move it only lets me move the bar 2MB...
<robinsch> how do i do select all in vim?
<robinsch> or in nano
<qin> robinsch: Esc and v in vim
<devral> even after purging screen and installing it again, i still get a segfault when trying to run it
<qin> robinsch: or: yourtext | pastebinit
<qin> robinsch: cat yourfile | pastebinit
<aeon-ltd> Spynxic: it could be that you're using that space
<robinsch> what is pastebininit?
<qin> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jrolland-ubuntu_> my new ubuntu install keeps failing to "wake up" from having it's screen locked
<jrolland-ubuntu_> It only happens if I haven't used it in a couple of hours
<jrolland-ubuntu_> It's an Acer desktop with Natty installed
<jrolland-ubuntu_> I use it as a mail server so I **HATE** rebooting it
<ohzie> jrolland-ubuntu_: tty screen locked?
<robinsch> http://paste.ubuntu.com/630615/
<jrolland-ubuntu_> No, it's a "desktop server": it's desktop Ubuntu, but I installed some server apps and made firewall exceptions
<robinsch> the startup file
<JoseP> Hello, can someone please help me with JACK Control?
<robinsch> please tell me if anything is wrong with it
<robinsch> any why it won't load with my configurations
<wildgoose> JoseP, Ask your question.
<JoseP> I'm having an issue setting up the sound server, or whatever it's called
<JoseP> I'm putting a log up on PasteBin
<jrolland-ubuntu_> Any guesses
<JoseP> http://pastebin.com/nW0CwKLG
<jrolland-ubuntu_> I really hate doing a hard shutdown - I'm afraid it won't start up again
<JoseP> The question is, how could I set this up?
<JoseP> I'm not able to create a startup DVD to put Ubuntu Studio on it...
<qin> jrolland-ubuntu_: Can you check if it still have network connection?
<qin> jrolland-ubuntu_: like ssh, or something
<jrolland-ubuntu_> I already rebooted - I will try that from one of my other computers the next time it misbehaves
<jrolland-ubuntu_> (I guess I should have talked to you guys the before rebooting :/)
<qin> jrolland-ubuntu_: oh, what about having visit in /var/log/
<jrolland-ubuntu_> I'll check
<cntb> wow must say new terminal is a very nice surprise  /showing computer data communication OS data, very nice
<cntb> byobu terminal I meant
<acp_> hi I have already added 'options snd-hda-intel model=ideapad' in alsa-base.conf but still my internal mic in thinkpad edge 11 does not work any idea why?
<jrolland-ubuntu_> I'm an idiot: at what should I look in /var/log/?
<Spynxic> I found a post that said if you're unable to resize a partition with gparted then try defragging that drive and try again. True?
<wildgoose> Spynxic, Worth a shot.
<qin> jrolland-ubuntu_: syslog, messages, kern.log, Xorg.0.log, dmesg (with menu > system > admin.. > log viewer , is easier.)
<qin> jrolland-ubuntu_: If you see error, or fail, or somethig repeats itself endlessly, you found it (also seg fault is a good hint)
<jrolland-ubuntu_> ls
<acp_> or do I need to update my kernel? Im using 2.6.32-32-generic ubuntu 10.04 amd64
<jrolland-ubuntu_> http://pastebin.com/RqbFTnqs
<jrolland-ubuntu_> That's a tail of /var/log/auth.log
<jrolland-ubuntu_> Some things seem fishy
<qin> Looks clean
<jrolland-ubuntu_> http://pastebin.com/7EdThWij
<qin> auth just show crontab activity and user elevation and logins
<jrolland-ubuntu_> This also seemed bad from kern.log
<Gaming4JC> I just dead a complete purge and reinstall of mysql. STILL GETTING THIS ERROR: ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Gaming4JC> :(
<qin> Do you have intel card
<jrolland-ubuntu_> Yes
<gabriele> dfdasf
<jrolland-ubuntu_> It was supposed to be supported by this kernel
<PythonPup> Howdy.  I found how to fix scroll bars in 11.04 to make them usable again.  Now, if I can find how to disable global menus, I'll be happy.  Any ideas?
<qin> jrolland-ubuntu_: dmesg?
<jrolland-ubuntu_> sure
<qin> jrolland-ubuntu_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/507504
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 507504 in linux (Ubuntu) "display freezes, [drm:i915_hangcheck_elapsed] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung (dup-of: 477256)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 477256 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[i855] Xserver freezing on Toshiba Satellite A10 (Intel 82852/855GM)" [High,Fix released]
<magyar> hi, where can i get libgtk-1.2.so.0 for 10.?
<ser_> hols
<ser_> hola
<OerHeks> magyar, libgtk1.2 is verry old, but this may be an solution > http://titan2x.wordpress.com/2010/07/18/installing-libgtk-1-2-on-recent-versions-of-ubuntu/
<magyar> thanks OerHeks, that worked
<OerHeks> nice :-)
<andrew_> know where to donload python26.dll?
<OerHeks> andrew_, dll ?
<OerHeks> a dll is no linux file
<ants> Anyone here a full bottle on Xubuntu?
<bazhang> andrew_, what does that have to do with ubuntu?
<bazhang> ants full bottle?
<ants> Knowledgeable
<bazhang> ants, better just ask
<ants> Ok, the top panel for the default theme, it sticks out like a sore thumb. Am I able to change the colour so it matches the window borders?
<bazhang> ants, not sure, #xubuntu may know more
<ants> bazhang, thank you
<ninjah> Got a system with webmin on it. It was installed with the .deb file. Can't login. How do we change the password?
<long> magandang umaga sa lahat
<bazhang> !id | long
<ubottu> long: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<qin> ants: In NAtty? yes!
<ants> qin, Yes, Natty. How do I do this?
<wildgoose> I need a workaround for cpu scaling on a thinkpad with a bad battery.
<qin> ants: on panel: right-click, panel > panel pref....
<long4short> ohh yeah, good day to all of you]
<qin> ants: You there? You should see window with title: Panel
<ants> qin, OH! why didn't I think of that! Such a newb. Thank you.
<Sundance_Kid> Anyone know why vidalia donwloaded from th ubuntu store doesnt work. It just crashes, the log says"Jun 21 21:15:08.633 [Warning] Failed to parse/validate config: Failed to bind one of the listener ports."
<ants> qin, yeah you've just jogged my memory
<froq> anyone know of a way I can add a thunderbird applet?!?!
<zuko> #freenode
<qin> ants: Tab: Apperance, Style: change to: Solid color
<ants> qin, yup. Got it. Thanks.
<wildgoose> zuko, try /join #freenode
<zuko> aha
<zuko> thanks
<qin> Sundance_Kid: Did you configure it (no idea what vidalia is, tho)
<Sundance_Kid> I was kind of wondering someone could help me set it up lol
<userface> so i have lots of windows open in various desktops on Unity 2d.  how can i save it all and have them all open again when i log out / log in ?
<Sundance_Kid> Actually nevermind I got it
<Sundance_Kid> =)
<qin> Sundance_Kid: From UbuntuForum: sudo /etc/init.d/tor stop
<hypatia> qin / Sundance_Kid : sudo service tor stop should also do it
<hypatia> easier to remember
<qin> hypatia: To easy for fingers.
<qin> In a museum in Havana, there are two skulls of Christopher Columbus,
<qin> "one when he was a boy and one when he was a man."
<qin> 		-- Mark Twain
<bazhang> !ot | qin
<ubottu> qin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<qin> bazhang: Sorry too many aliases, mistake.
<Roasted> How exactly does a software mdadm raid array work? I have a 250gb with Ubuntu on it and two 1TB drives in raid1 mirror. If I reinstall Ubuntu, would I lose my array?
<wildbat> l
<ser_> hola
<puzo> need help on installing firefox 5
<bazhang> !fx5
<ubottu> Firefox 5 packages are currently building!  The new version will be available as a security update in Natty/11.04.  If you'd like Fx5 in earlier releases, you will need to use the following !PPA: http://pad.lv/ppa/mozillateam/firefox-stable/
<bazhang> puzo, ^
<puzo> that was fast
<puzo> tjhanks man
<bazhang> np
<Logan_> !es | ser_
<ubottu> ser_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<KSHawkEye> What can I use to encrypt all of Ubuntu with AES?
<KSHawkEye> (Disc/partition encryption)
<myk_robinson> running natty with the 2.6.39 pae kernel. My ALPS Glidepoint touchpad is improperly detected as a PS2 mouse. Is there a definitive fix for this yet? I'm still Googling and it seems like a wild goose chase. Sure would like to be able to scroll with the touchpad :(
<bazhang> 2.6.38.8.22 myk_robinson thats the natty kernel
<myk_robinson> bazhang: I updated the kernel using a PPA. The problem was there in the previous kernel as well, though
<mistermcfisher> hey
<Lawlcat> hi, I've installed 11.04 on my computer, and I'm wondering if there's a way I can set it up to always boot into CLI? I'm using it as a server and the X window is just extra memory/cpu I don't need. I googled and only thing I found was to try "$sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove" but that didn't work... it's still going to the standard login
<bazhang> !nox | Lawlcat
<ubottu> Lawlcat: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Lawlcat> huzzah
<edbian> Lawlcat: Why didn't you install server edition in the first place?
<Lawlcat> No particular reason
<Lawlcat> :)
<mistermcfisher> I'm having some trouble with grub, I have ubuntu 11.04 dual booted next to windows vista nd it says " Verifying DMI Pool Data......... error: symbol not found: 'grub_env_export'.  grub rescue>"
<edbian> Lawlcat: server edition does not have a gui by default :)  (you could also uninstall gnome and gdm)
<Lawlcat> Is there anyway I can just edit the grub entry? I need to hit E and type in acpi=off every time anyway to get the laptop to boot, might as well throw that in there as well
<qin> Lawlcat: sudo vim /etc/default/grub
<bazhang> Lawlcat, hold shift at boot to get grub menu
<PythonPup> Lawlcat, edit /etc/default/grub
<edbian> Lawlcat: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<mistermcfisher> anyone have info?
<Lawlcat> Actually, scratch that all anyway. It won't boot with it set to text. It's sitting at * Checking battery state.... [OK] and is just chillin. Seems I have to launch X on this thing
<edbian> Lawlcat: uninstall the ubuntu-desktop package
<bazhang> edbian, thats just a metapackage
<edbian> bazhang: Won't it get rid of everything else as well?
<mistermcfisher> anyone?
<bazhang> edbian, nope
<edbian> bazhang: oh
<edbian>  :P
<qin> Lawlcat: Right, removing slpash from kernel option is good idea
<bazhang> mistermcfisher, patience
<PythonPup> Is there any downside to removing   indicator-applet-appmenu, appmenu-gtk, and indicator-appmenu packages?  In a quick test, removing them make Unity much more pleasant, but I wonder about subtle effects I have not found yet.  I am thinking about putting that as a recommendation for Ubuntu users in an article I am writing..
<bazhang> PythonPup, removing the global menu and such? probably not
<bazhang> PythonPup, far less usable though
<PythonPup> That is my goal.  To remove the global menu.
<Roasted> Are you not able to DD an Ubuntu ISO to a flash drive? I did it in fedora without issue, but its failing on Ubuntu's ISO
<bazhang> indicator-applet-appmenu is it then
<bazhang> Roasted, use unetbootin
<PythonPup> The desktop is so much easier to use and quicker without the global menu.
<Roasted> bazhang, that wasn't my question...
<mistermcfisher> bazhang, sorry, got the upgradee breathing down my neck just kinda nervous.
<PythonPup> Are you saying I really just need to remove indicator-applet-appmenu?
<bazhang> PythonPup, thats global menu
<PythonPup> OK, thanks.  I'd rather not remove anything extra  Thank you.
<bazhang> Roasted, no, use unetbootin
<Roasted> bazhang, thanks, but I'll wait for somebody who answers my actual question.
<bazhang> Roasted, I just did
<Roasted> bazhang, you gave me an alternative to what I'm trying to do, but what you suggested is not answering my question. period. but thank you for trying to help.
<cromag> Roasted: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles is this helpfull ?
<cromag> or is that what you tried and failed doing ?
<cromag> using*
<bonixavier> when I try to mount an NFS share, I get this message: "mount.nfs: mount to NFS server 'servername:/home/music' failed: RPC Error: Program not registered" How can I fix that?
<Carolissbliss> randomly, the bars for my windows go away
<Carolissbliss> the borders
<Carolissbliss> how do i restart the process
<alex__> can anyone help with my key not uploading to the ubuntu keyserver?
<bazhang> !gpgerr | alex__
<ubottu> alex__: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<Seven_Six_Two> bonixavier, have you allowed the clients access through the server's hosts.allow
<Essay708> I'm trying to get WUBI to dual boot ubuntu but it doesn't work for some reason.
<Carolissbliss> The borders for my windows just dissapear. no X button to close it, no minimize button, no way to move the window, the whole border just goes away randomly
<Essay708> "no root file system is defined"
<Essay708> is what I get when using WUBI
<bonixavier> Seven_Six_Two, thank you. I was really stupid. I have an ALL:ALL in the hosts.deny. Thank you very much
<wildgoose> mistermcfisher, http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html#mozTocId842078 , search page for grub 2 recovery
<Seven_Six_Two> bonixavier, np!
<bonixavier> take care
<Carolissbliss> Please helP!
<PythonPup> Carolissbliss, rebooting should fix it.  Unity crashes every once in a while  It used to happen a lot, but is not very often for me now.
<bazhang> !helpme | Carolissbliss
<ubottu> Carolissbliss: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<alex__> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Carolissbliss> it happens all the time, i cant reboot this often
<Carolissbliss> how can i restart unity?
<isk3ndar> unity as in unity3D?
<Carolissbliss> PythonPup can i just restart the process?
<PythonPup> Carolissbliss, I'd suggest you switch to Ubuntu Classic.  It is probably unstable video drivers.  Unity needs good 3d support.
<Carolissbliss> I have the FGLRX drivers. They make the desktop laggy, but run games well. I bet thats the problem. but it happens in ubuntu classic to. How about "ubuntu classic (no effects)? PythonPup
<Carolissbliss> but, using system monitor, is there a way to restart the process?
<PythonPup> Carolissbliss, No simple fix I ever found would solve that problem.  When Natty was in Beta testing, mine crashed all the time and it was frustrating.  Ubuntu Classic(no effects) runs the desktop in 2d.  I would try that.
<mistermcfisher> wildgoose, thanks but what do I do if I am live cd-less?  All I have right now is this computer that I'm on, the computer with the error, and a ubuntu 11.04 live cd
<qin> Carolissbliss: Couple to try: compiz --replace , or: sudo service gdm resart (latter for whole xserver)
<Carolissbliss> PythonPup, will do.
<[FKU]Greycloak> was just going to suggest compiz --replace
<Carolissbliss> qin, alrighty
<qin> Was it right now sasl spam?
<PythonPup> Let us know if it works, Carolissbliss
<isk3ndar> good channel!
<Carolissbliss> compiz --replace works
<isk3ndar> I like the ubuntu-tweak for compiz enhances
<victoria_> hello bloggen, i have just installed 10.04 and im trying to play super tux cart, but there is no picture, only the "frame".. and there is sound also.. anyone know how to fix that?
<isk3ndar> Victoria I wonder if you have proper 3d setup, I'm listening in on some good tips for it here now
<qin> !ubuntutweak | isk3ndar
<ubottu> isk3ndar: Ubuntu Tweak is a tool that automates some things; however, it is potentially dangerous an informal review of its code is pending and most of the things it does can be done by the use of other tools. Please don't ask for or provide support for it in #ubuntu.
<isk3ndar> tux is one of the ways I would check fror 3d acceleration
<isk3ndar> okay thanks for the tip, thought it was unusually helpful
<victoria_> isk3ndar: Thanks, please let me know if you get good tips how to fix that :)
<chiggins> Hey if I have two NICs, how do I "turn one off" and keep it from being used
<jasongriffee> can someone guide me thru setting up my epson wireless printer?
<wildgoose> mistermcfisher, Maybe this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB2
<qin> chiggins: ifconfig
<PythonPup> chiggins, ifdown eth1 is one way
<nbros652> ANYONE: I have a friend who reformatted the wrong drive. I've recovered pretty much everything, but of course file names are lost. He's got A LOT of *.doc files. Is there a way I can read the first 'n' lines of a doc file in the terminal for use in a script?
<chiggins> ah cool. thanks guys!
<PythonPup> chiggins, If you want it off for good, you can use Network Manager and disable it.
<Leofelix> hi
<jasongriffee> can someone guide me thru setting up my epson wireless printer?
<jsjgruber94> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<qin> nDR01d: fing /disk/ -name *.doc -exec head -n 1 {} \;
<qin> *find
<qin> nDR01d: Also, testdisk can help you to recover partition table.
<qin> nbros652: ^^^^
<Seven_Six_Two> I have an odd issue. when I play a vid in xine maximized, the window moves up and to the left. http://imagebin.org/159438 http://imagebin.org/159439 http://imagebin.org/159440  <<-- 3 screenshots in a row. It doesn't do it in kde with effects. It doesn't do it in classic desktop without effects. it doesn't do it when I get rid of my xorg.conf and only have one monitor enabled (with effects).  xorg.conf :  http://pastebin.com/B8p
<Seven_Six_Two> yBk0N   /var/log/Xorg.0.log :  http://pastebin.com/pQq02ZzK  glxinfo : http://pastebin.com/N2xK05SZ    Running xine in a terminal doesn't show any error, and I've tried each of xine's video output drivers. some don't work, all others exhibit up&left movement.
<nbros652> nDR01d: just got on, so I don't know what you've been asking about, but I've recovered a lot with photorec (not just photos) that I couldn't get back with testdisk.
<nbros652> qin: tried testdisk... it was useless. It couldn't find the old partition
<PythonPup> bazhang, In case you are curious, I actually had to remove indicator-applet-appmenu and indicator-appmenu.  Removing the first one alone still left the global menu.
<qin> nbros652: Why nD comes befor nb with TAB????
<nbros652> qin: what?
<qin> nbros652: Are the files you want to read named .doc
<alex__> Why does this pop up when trying to sync my key?? Couldn't resolve address: keyserver.pgp.com
<nbros652> qin: yeah... basically I just want to compose a text file with the recovered name followed by the first few lines of a file.
<nbros652> qin: simple script if I can get the first few lines of the .doc file
<qin> nbros652: doc, do not contain test in first line, rather formating. but...
<Gnea> alex__: pgp.com dns servers are offline
<cntb> hi passed to natty today
<sasquatchzorin> Anyone here used Debian and if so what did you think of it compared to Ubuntu>
<sasquatchzorin> *?
<nbros652> qin: I know. I want to know if there's a command line tool for reading .doc files that I can use to grab the first few lines.
<cntb> in maverick had investment and temperatures near the clock
<qin> nbros652: find /change/path/here/ -name *.doc -exec head -n 1 {} \;
<brakus> Anyone from Miami?
<cntb> how to have them back
<qin> nDR01d: Sorry to wake up, TAB malfunction.
<cntb> seems it works differently the widgets or what are they called
<nbros652> qin: but that doesn't actually read the text in the .doc file. That returns junk from an ascii read of the file.
<bazhang> sasquatchzorin, thats not really an on topic question here, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Seven_Six_Two> sasquatchzorin, I used debian for a long time, and I loved it. It's good, and stable
<sasquatchzorin> bazhang: sorry :-P
<qin> nbros652: well, yes, can you paste sample of any doc file?
<kevinyoung> hi all
<jtreminio> Hello all. how do I upgrade metacity to newest version?
<nbros652> qin: can I add an attachment to the pastebin?
<Malwyn> Hi folks, odd issue I'm having with 11.04, if anyone's around?
<GridCube> i have no list of irc networks on empathy... why is this?
<wildgoose> !anyone | Malwyn
<ubottu> Malwyn: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Malwyn> er, okay? I have an nvidia 7300 pci-e installed, and as far as I can tell, the official, proprietary driver is installed and running. My desktop is not compositing though.
<Guest48707> is there a plugin for exporting pdf from libraoffice or is that outside of foss?
<dlong> I am trying to connect a ubuntu 11.04 computer and a 10.04 box via wired connection and can't get them to talk.  The network cables are connected via a switch, their link lights are on, ethtool says link detected and the ip addresses are 192.168.2.15 and 192.168.2.16, respectively.  iptables is off on both machines, yet they can't ping each other.  Any ideas to help?
<PythonPup> nbros652, I don't know just what you are trying to accomplish.  a .doc file is a binary format.  If you are looking for certain text in the files, you could use unoconv to batch convert the files to text and then grep through the results.  Do this in a temporary directory, so you can throw it all away after you get your results.
<PythonPup> dlong.  On the 192.168.2.15 machine, open a terminal prompt and type   ping -c 4 192.168.2.16
<nbros652> PythonPup: thanks. that may work. I just want to grab the first few lines out of each doc file and create a separate reference file because when I recovered the files the names got trashed. If I can make a reference file, I can look at the first few lines to find out what each doc file is about without having to open each one individually.
<qin> nbros652: Try catdoc, if this wont do, there is few php based scripts, or some in development
<Seven_Six_Two> Malwyn, if you issue    glxinfo | grep direct   does it say you're using direct rendering?
<teal> Ubuntu 10.10 extended desktop extends each monitor, is this the proper chat to post this issue, tks
<dlong> PythonPup: like I mentioned, they are not able to ping each other
<nbros652> qin: thanks. I'll give it a shot.
<mistermcfisher> Hey, I am running super grub 2 from an ISO and I don't know how to actually install grub to the machine, any help is much appreciated.
<PythonPup> dlong.  You said they could not talk.  I thought you might need to innstall
<PythonPup> dlong.  You said they could not talk.  I thought you might need to install festival.
<wildgoose> mistermcfisher, Maybe this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB2
<PythonPup> dlong, So, do you have a router at 192.168.2.1?
<widewake> --Hello ^^   I am trying to access my AdobeFlashSettings by right clicking on browser, however SETTINGS is greyed out, ive played with my flash plugins, i cant seem to get it to work..
<Seven_Six_Two> teal, are you using nvidia? are you trying to get one big desktop? do you have "separate x screen" selected? can you pastebin your xorg.conf (if you have one) and your Xorg.0.log
<wildgoose> !flash | widewake
<ubottu> widewake: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<dlong> PythonPup: no, I don't
<Malwyn> Seven_Six_Two, yep.
<Malwyn> followed by: "GL_EXT_direct_state_access, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord,"
<Seven_Six_Two> Malwyn, which desktop are you logged in to? ubuntu (unity) or classic with effects?
<PythonPup> dlong, Don't be mysterious.  What is your router IP?
<widewake> -- i can access setting when i am on youtube, however if i am on a website like TinyChat.com where it uses a camera and mic i cannot access,
<Malwyn> I've tried classic and ubuntu, with the same result.
<Seven_Six_Two> Malwyn, have you run the compiz config to make sure some modules didn't get disabled?
<Malwyn> ccsm?
<Malwyn> I have not. hang on a tick.
<tc_> hi
<Seven_Six_Two> Malwyn, I believe that's the command
<snowrichard> hi
<Seven_Six_Two> I just realized that my applications menu broke... does the unity apps menu require zeitgeist?
<hcook> howdy
<wero> hola+
<Malwyn> my desktop has... frozen. hrm. Am I looking for any options in particular?
<wero> alguien me puede hechar la mano con un problema q tengo con los codecs de video
<snowrichard> got the  11.04 running on this laptop but it doesn't support the unity interface
<teal> seven_six_Two tks! I am not using nvidia. I am trying to get one big desk top. I am not sure where to find separate x screen is located.  I am using the preferences/ monitor utility.  This feature has worked for over a year, then Ubuntu was updated last week.
<wildgoose> !es | wero
<ubottu> wero: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Seven_Six_Two> Malwyn, I experienced that earlier on today while trying to fix my xine issue. it has something to do with compiz I think. I kept getting errors about modules not loading. I couldn't move any windows, had no window decorations
<dlong> PythonPup: there is no router.  these two boxes are just on the same subnet, that's it
<Malwyn> opengl is enabled, so is composite
<[THC]AcidRain> Connected to acidshower.com.
<[THC]AcidRain> Escape character is '^]'.
<[THC]AcidRain> 220 acidicmusic.com ESMTP Postfix (Ubuntu)
<[THC]AcidRain> why does this happen?
<FloodBot1> [THC]AcidRain: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PythonPup> dlong, so what does your routing table look like.
<[THC]AcidRain> sorry for not using pastebin
<qin> nbros652: Found one more, wvWare (going to test it, as soon as i will get any doc file).
<alex__> Can anyone help me with signing the Ubuntu Code of Conduct?
<qin> nbros652: http://www.linux.com/archive/feed/52385
<nbros652> qin: thanks
<Seven_Six_Two> teal, I'm not sure how it works with other cards' config utilities. what chipset? how did you configure it before? I have dualhead but I don't use xinerama because it clashes with compiz, I use twinview with absolute positioning
<wero> to play movies look bad and even install codecs
<wero> problem persists
<wero> help
<nbros652> qin: don't worry about testing. I should be good to go from here.
<dlong> PythonPup: there is a route for eth0 at 192.168.2.0/24.
<hcook> ok, this is going to sound crazy. l have a dual boot machine which has always run great with win and ubuntu 10.04 and then 11.04. but i put 10.10 on recently, and it worked for a few minutes until i installed updates...then the network broke completely. i can configure static or dhcp, but my onboard gig-e nic won't even give a link light. and craziest of all, it no longer works in windows...
<hcook> ...7!!! how could this be?
<Malwyn> huh. so metacity was running, compiz wasn't. I tried compiz --replace, and now my screen is frozen.
<Seven_Six_Two> hcook, maybe a change in bios, or your card failed? or a port on the router. try a different router port and a different cable or two
<qin> Malwyn: Alt-Ctrl-F1 and login and: sudo service gdm restart
<Seven_Six_Two> Malwyn, one monitor or two? have you created an xorg.conf for any reason?
<Malwyn> one monitor. I'm SSHing in from another computer, doing most of this through that session.
<qin> hcook: LiveCD?
<Malwyn> I haven't touched xorg.conf, but a manual nvidia installation has.
<dlong> PythonPup: any other ideas.  I am stumped
<hcook> Seven_Six_Two: i've tried different router ports and cables. and the chance of my 6-month old onboard nic failing at the exact moment that my post-install (net-based!) updates finished seems remote.
<jtreminio> How can I upgrade metacity to 2.34? Been trying to compile from source but I'm now stuck on "No package 'libcanberra-gtk' found" and I can't find the solution to this one :(
<Seven_Six_Two> Malwyn, manual as in one was created by nvidia-settings?
<Malwyn> Seven_Six_Two, yes.
<izinucs> How do I put my computer to sleep via command line?  would it be sudo sleep now? kinda like sudo shutdown -P now?
<hcook> qin: i installed from a livecd...but it worked after booting into 10.10 ...until i did updates
<mistermcfisher> wildgoose, thanks but I'm still completely lost...
<mistermcfisher> what is a UUID?
<Seven_Six_Two> hcook, yes, that's unlikely
<hcook> qin: the wild part is that now that nic doesnt work in windows either
<qin> izinucs: sudo pm-suspend, or sudo pm-hibernate
<izinucs> qin: cool.. thanks.. pm being powermanager?
<qin> hcook: Died? Check in LiveCD. Is it laptop?
<PythonPup> dlong, you probably don't have the nics setup right.  I am guessing, because you have not said much, that you setup static IP addresses.  You probably have the netmack or gateway wrong.  So, the NICs don't know how to communicate with other machines.
<Seven_Six_Two> hcook, will it work if you run from livecd again? I can't explain why windows wouldn't work though. the only reasons I can think of are hw fail and bios.
<teal> Seven_Six_Two. I am not sure what the chipset type is. Previously the desk top has been extended simply by clicking system/preferences/monitors/detect monitors/monitor on/rotation: normal/ show monitors in panel/apply.   Now  both monitors are extended, however 1/2 is out of view.  They appear as mirrored.
<ilopez> hello?
<qin> izinucs: I think of it as "Pause for Meal and reconsideration of my daily plans..."
<ilopez> i have a problem with compiz can anyone help me?
<kevinyoung> is there somebody in #hacker
<dlong> PythonPup: the netmask on both is /24.  I don't have a gw set
<flowbee___a> how do i determine temperature on ubuntu 10.04?
<ilopez> anyone?
<qin> kevinyoung: Me
<kevinyoung> could you invite me
<PythonPup> No gateway at all.  How do you expect to talk to the world, dlong?
<qin> kevinyoung: Sorry, not
<izinucs> ilon: ask a question
<bazhang> !sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<kevinyoung> qin: why  not?
<bazhang> flowbee___a, ^
<dlong> PythonPup: I don't care about talking to the world, I just want the two computers to talk, ping, to only each other
<qin> Same reason ;(
<hcook> qin: no, desktop machine. checking on the livecd
<qin> hcook: lspci
<kevinyoung> qin: oh
<Seven_Six_Two> dlong, this is a switch, not a hub, right?
<wildgoose> mistermcfisher,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingUUID
<dlong> Seven_Six_Two: yes
<Malwyn> hm. I'm going with unity 2d for now.
<PythonPup> dlong, If you don't give your system a way for a packet to leave one computer, it will neve get to the other one.
<dlong> Seven_Six_Two: it is a switch
<flowbee__> right after seeing : "Jun 19 14:17:46 BigArooni kernel: [1022455.780120] CPU0: Temperature/speed normal" ... my ubuntu 10.04 crashed.  current sensors output is: http://pastebin.com/EQdztyxB
<dlong> Seven_Six_Two: I tried just using crossover cable, that didn't work either.  So I thought that putting the switch in the middle would help
<kevinyoung> qin: the room has how many people?
<alex__> Can anyone help me with Signing the Ubuntu code of conduct?
<qin> kevinyoung: Ubuntu? 1422
<Seven_Six_Two> dlong, I've used a crossover successfully. can I see your /etc/network/interfaces
<kevinyoung> qin: hacker
<kevinyoung> ?
<qin> No idea
<Seven_Six_Two> alex__, it's on launchpad I believe
<Seven_Six_Two> dlong, and the output of ifconfig
<deathblade99> join irc.esper.net
<RenaKunisaki> fail.
<deathblade99> ikr
<qin> deathblade99: /connect ...
<deathblade99> yeah i was used to icechat on windows :/
<dlong> Seven_Six_Two: /etc/network/interfaces is not being used because of networkmanager
<hcook> qin: shoot, sorry i didnt grab that lspci before rebooting to the livecd. its a realtek gig-e card onboard an asus intel board for an i7 proc. seems like real easy, compatible hardware. just checked out the bios and it's enabled and all...
<kevinyoung> qin: do you have a facebook i have some question to ask you
<wildgoose> yikes
<bazhang> !ot | kevinyoung
<ubottu> kevinyoung: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dlong> Seven_Six_Two: http://pastebin.com/2dLwuTgz
<RazupX> there is itnunes 10.5 for ubuntu?
<qin> kevinyoung: /msg qin <question> (fb do not do well for me)
<bazhang> RazupX, nope
<kevinyoung> ubottu: oh yeah
<alex__> Seven Six Two They do want me to download it, so i have to cd into the directory?
<bazhang> kevinyoung, please chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<qin> hcook: It sound like hardware failure.
<Seven_Six_Two> alex__, unless you are explicit about the path to the text file, yes
<dlong> Seven_Six_Two: http://pastebin.com/403E80ie
<kevinyoung> bazhang: you a chinese?
<bazhang> kevinyoung, please stop
<Seven_Six_Two> dlong, now how about the output of route
<hcook> qin: hmf. it booted back to the drive. the lspci shows it as "03:00.0 Ethernet Controller: RealTek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)"
<qin> hcook: ifconfig ?
<Guest56362> anyone else having trouble downloading updates for 11.04?
<hcook> qin: you're saying the nic was fine, went and grabbed all the updates and immediately failed?
<qin> hcook: This would indicate driver
<RazupX> whats different between cd or dvd version ?
<bazhang> Guest56362, earlier yes, tried changing server repos?
<Seven_Six_Two> RazupX, the number of packages that can be installed without going to the internet
<dlong> Seven_Six_Two: http://pastebin.com/TpxstaSV  -  You will notice some routes for my wireless and my VPN, but they are fine and I don't think they should be affecting my eth0
<RazupX> seven_six_two : when i open wubi i can't choose my dvd ubuntu.. its just downloading a ubuntu cd version
<bsmith093> going from gpodder to rhythmbox, how do i import my podcast feds
<bsmith093> all at once
<hcook> qin: ifconfig looks perfectly normal, just without an addr cause it's setup dhcp right now. if i put an addr on it it shows it. says "UP BROADCAST MULTICAST" w/ a bunch of zeros on the counters and reasonable values everywhere else
<hcook> gonna try to boot into the cd again...
<alex__> Seven Six Two Thanks for the help, got it to create a new file, but im guessing the new file is encrypted cause when i open it, it tells me no signatures are found, even though i have a valid Key
<hcook> oh, found my MB model as well. asus p7h55 ...that'd be an intel h55 chipset
<Seven_Six_Two> hcook, while it's dhcp, have you run  dhclient eth0
<alex__> Seven Six Two WHen i try to open with verify signature, it still says it cannot open it
<dlong> Seven_Six_Two: route for other box: http://pastebin.com/Bhtapmg7
<hcook> Seven_Six_Two: no. i did disable/re-enable networking a few times, which i understood to run the client...
<Seven_Six_Two> alex__, a previous error you posted mentioned a gpg-client or something. you have that installed?
<Malwyn> hm. I can manually start unity, but it freezes.
<alex__> Seven Six Two I installed Seahorse, which decrypts files, but i dont have the gpg-client, lemme check the software center
<Seven_Six_Two> dlong, what kind of switch do you have? is anything else plugged in?
<hcook> harrumf...network doesnt work in 10.10 livecd either
<dlong> Seven_Six_Two: nothing else plugged in...just a linksys SLM2008 8 port switch
<alex__> Seven Six Two Seems like i do have a gpg addon installed for thunderbird for emails
<Seven_Six_Two> alex__, sudo apt-get install gnupg-agent
<Seven_Six_Two> dlong, is there any config required for that switch?
<dlong> dlong: possibly.  That is why I tried using the crossover cable first.  Tried regular cable too, because my understanding is that you don't have to have crossover cable for most modern nic cards
<Seven_Six_Two> dlong, I don't know about that. I know some switches can detect...
<dlong> Seven_Six_Two: possibly.  That is why I tried using the crossover cable first.  Tried regular cable too, because my understanding is that you don't have to have crossover cable for most modern nic cards
<PythonPup> dlong, the gigabit standard says that ports must support MDI-X, or essentially automatic crossover as needed.  Many 10/100 cards do not support that feature.
<alex__> Seven Six Two Let me Restart, even with that installed it wont decrypt the end of the message
<teal> Seven_Six_Two. I am not sure what the chipset type is. Previously the desk top has been extended  by clicking system/preferences/monitors/detect monitors/monitor on/rotation: normal/ show monitors in panel/apply.   Now  both monitors are extended, however 1/2 is out of view.  Of what can be seen the two monitors appear as mirrored.
<Seven_Six_Two> dlong, that switch defaults to 192.168.1.254
<dlong> Seven_Six_Two: I will take a look at the switch.  Thanks for your help
<dlong> PythonPup: thanks for your help as well
<Seven_Six_Two> teal, I'm sorry, I've never done it that way, and my menu is broken so I can't even try it. you can find your chipset by issuing lspci -v  at the command prompt.
<Seven_Six_Two> dlong, http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/lanwan/lanwan-reviews/30226-linksys-slm2008-8-port-101001000-gigabit-smart-switch-review?showall=&start=1
<PythonPup> Seven_Six_Two, Thanks.  I had not realized you could get the chipset that way.
<anthony_alan> Hey, is there an easy way to make it so that pressing my middle mouse button and dragging will scroll using Ubuntu 11.04?
<Seven_Six_Two> teal, there's another command too, I think it's  hwinfo     anyone to confirm?
<dlong> Seven_Six_Two: awe, great link...thx
<PythonPup> anthony, use the wheel to scroll.
<Seven_Six_Two> dlong, np..hope it helps!
<hcook> qin: Seven_Six_Two: doesnt work on 11.04 livecd either. dhclient eth0 gives me self assigned 169.254.7.237 with /16 netmask
<anthony_alan> PythonPup: thanks, but that's not what I was asking :p
<mascarijunior> ola
<PythonPup> anthony_alan, Tell me more, then.  That is what it sounded like.
<anthony_alan> the wheel is an inferior scrolling mechanism
<PythonPup> anthony_alan, I agree.  I actually use a scrollpoint mouse.
<gulzar> how to check if MONO package is installed or not?
<arooni-mobile> i'm having trouble understanding: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerManagement/ReducedPower ... specifically how to install the power.d example script
<anthony_alan> PythonPup: looks cool, never seen that type of mouse.  holding the scrollwheel down and pulling is supported in both Mac and Windows, I would assume that it'd be available for Ubuntu
<Seven_Six_Two> wheel click and drag was available. not anymore. I don't know why
<Seven_Six_Two> I'd be happy if ubuntu got multitouch on a synaptics touchpad like suse
<DaZ> anthony_alan: opera has checkbox in options for that
<alex__> Seven Six Two I can decrypt via terminal, but i cant seem to find a program to open it with, and when i paste what the terminal gives me, it says i have 1 error. lol
<PythonPup> In mouse preferences, you can set drag click.  I don't understand what you want the wheel drag to do.
<Seven_Six_Two> alex__, can you do the command again, but add     | tee output.txt    to the command, and pastebin that textfile?
<gulzar> how to check if MONO package is installed or not?
<Seven_Six_Two> PythonPup, if you push the wheel button (on some mice) in for example a long browser page, a circle appears with up and down arrows. move the cursor above the indicator and you scroll up, put the cursor below the indicator, and you scroll down
<Seven_Six_Two> PythonPup, it's a lot easier than using a wheel over and over and over and over and over and over
<arooni-mobile> after following http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_11.04_on_a_ThinkPad_X201 ... it appears as though i can *only* log in via fingerprint reader.  can i set it up so its password *or* fingerprint reader?
<Seven_Six_Two> gulzar, check in synaptic
<gulzar> Seven_Six_Two: is there any command to do so?
<OverTheHillAndFa> anyone have an idea how to take a 1920x1080 h264 .mp4 file and export every x' frame to a new video file?
<OverTheHillAndFa> kind of make a timelapse film from a regular film
<PythonPup> Seven_Six_Two, It sounds like it would interfere with the use of the wheel as the 3rd button.  I don't see any advantage, since I use a scrollpoint mouse.  You just push the scrollpoint as long as you want it to scroll.  But, most people don't use those mice.  I don't think they even sell them anymore.
<alex__> Seven Six Two WHen i do that, it creates a txt file, but there is nothing inside of it
<Seven_Six_Two> PythonPup, it doesn't interfere if that's how it's supposed to be mapped. programs like blender that use it don't have a problem
<EpicCyndaquil> hello, is there a specific channel for Ubuntu 10.10?
<Seven_Six_Two> alex__, ok, try running    script output.txt    and then run your commands
<PythonPup> OverTheHillAndFa, mplayer has options for that, I am pretty sure.
<izinucs> EpicCyndaquil: nope.. here's good
<Seven_Six_Two> alex__, exit when you're done
<gulzar> how to check if MONO package is installed or not? And How to PREVENT its installation?
<OverTheHillAndFa> PythonPup: hm ok thank you
<EpicCyndaquil> Alright, I threw LXDE on my Ubuntu install, and I want to remove Gnome. I've tried using the first command on this web page (http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekdemaverick.php), but it requires installation of packages that cannot be found. What should I do?
<EpicCyndaquil> And yes, disk space is an issue.
<gulzar>  EpicCyndaquil: I did similar think for replacing unity+gnome with XFCE.....but the system broke....and I have to install Xubuntu.....
<EpicCyndaquil> I'm on 10.10 though, so there's no Unity. But why would it break the system?
<mrdeb> 10.10 is good for you EpicCyndaquil ?
<Malwyn> hey, just a followup to before, I managed to manually start compositing with the 2D-desktop-settings app.
<EpicCyndaquil> Well, honestly, I don't feel like upgrading. I'm doing this on my cr-48, and I really don't want to deal with uninstalling all the extra bloat.
<Malwyn> unity still freezes, but at least I have translucent terminals again.
<ThePaRaDoX> mrdeb: when the full ver of 11.04 is released it will be available as an update?
<mrdeb> EpicCyndaquil: stay on 10.10
<gulzar>  EpicCyndaquil: might be beacuse to install DE we need only one command but to remove it a long list of commands is requried which is not much stable........
<gulzar>  EpicCyndaquil: yup! stay on 10.10
<EpicCyndaquil> okay, but can I remove Gnome? /:
<Seven_Six_Two> gulzar, dpkg --get-selections | grep mono
<EpicCyndaquil> again, that site presents a command to do so, but requires the installation of a few things that cannot be found (and I excluded the other desktop installation command)
<gulzar>  EpicCyndaquil: yes you can..... not only gnome but KDE also but make a BACKUP first.
<EpicCyndaquil> well, I have nothing to lose right now
<EpicCyndaquil> other than time.
<din> EpicCyndaquil: dpkg --get-selections|grep -i gnome will give you a good idea of what you have to uninstall
<gulzar> Seven_Six_Two: nothing happened!
<Seven_Six_Two> gulzar, then you don't have mono installed
<kj_> Test
<gulzar> Seven_Six_Two: fantastic........ now how to prevent it from installing?
<Seven_Six_Two> gulzar, at least not through the package manager
<Seven_Six_Two> gulzar, do you have to do it from the command prompt?
<EpicCyndaquil> din: but isn't there a way to uninstall it all without going one by one?
<gulzar> Seven_Six_Two: I am using Xubuntu so is there any default mono there?
<Seven_Six_Two> EpicCyndaquil, there's probably a meta package for a lot of it
<din> EpicCyndaquil: dpkg --get-selections|grep -i gnome|awk '{print $1}'|xargs apt-get -y remove
<din> :)
<gulzar> Seven_Six_Two: no terminal ./...........then what?
<Seven_Six_Two> gulzar, you would have seen output if there was anything that has "mono" in the title. even if it's not mono
<din> that will remove each individual package for your
<din> you*
<gulzar> Seven_Six_Two: in terminal there is no output...........
<Seven_Six_Two> gulzar, ok, but are you in a gui? can you run synaptic?
<EpicCyndaquil> din: even when I sudo, it's giving me permission denied...
<din> EpicCyndaquil: run sudo su -
<din> EpicCyndaquil: then run the command i posted
<gulzar> Seven_Six_Two: yup XFCE
<Seven_Six_Two> gulzar, oh wait. You can only lock an installed deb through synaptic.
<EpicCyndaquil> ah okay, thanks din, that was going to be my next try :P
<EpicCyndaquil> and now, I wait 43 minutes+.
<din> lol
<Seven_Six_Two> gulzar, I don't know if you can block an install, except by not installing it. and not giving out admin access
<gulzar> Seven_Six_Two:  not understanding ....... I want to check if there is any mono package or not. And not to install it in any case. How to do these two things?
<gulzar> Seven_Six_Two:  ok
<EpicCyndaquil> I guess that's a side-effect of an atom processor
<Seven_Six_Two> gulzar, ok,   apt-cache search | grep mono | less      will list all packages with "mono" in title but not install anything
<EpicCyndaquil> Think it could handle Terrarria through WINE? :P
<alex__> Seven Six Two Apparently a restart did the trick, got it to work with my text editor, thanks for the help man, i really appreciate it.
<Seven_Six_Two> alex__, excellent!
<Seven_Six_Two> gulzar, let me correct that:     apt-cache search mono | less
<gulzar> Seven_Six_Two: it says that - E: You must give at least one search pattern
<gulzar> Seven_Six_Two: ok
<gulzar> Seven_Six_Two: it showed a long list
<maum> hi
<Seven_Six_Two> gulzar, yes, that's everything available with mono in the title. I don't know exactly what you're looking for. there are a bunch of mono libs
<EpicCyndaquil> din: I don't quite understand why it's downloading/installing packages when it's supposed to be uninstalling
<EpicCyndaquil> can you fill me in on that?
<gulzar> Seven_Six_Two:  sorry! I want to check the installed packages and not Non-installed....
<din> EpicCyndaquil: maybe you had some unfinished installs prior to this?
<EpicCyndaquil> nope, at least not as far as I know
<din> that has happened to me before as well
<Seven_Six_Two> gulzar, you don't have any installed...
<gulzar> Seven_Six_Two: phewwwwwwww Thank God and Thank you!
<maum> I see the message whenever I start ubuntu system : Could not apply stored configuration for monitors
<gulzar> Seven_Six_Two: I now have to install monono to prevent its future installation...... :)
<gantrixx> After I installed Ubuntu 11.04, I noticed that the X select-and-paste no longer works.  Is there a way to fix this?
<ccarter> Hey guys, first time ever on irc - big ubuntu problem if anyone can help
<PythonPup> OverTheHillAndFa, Particularly, you should look at the framestep filter in mplayer.
<gulzar> ccarter: what?
<EpicCyndaquil> din: looks like it's installing icon themes, which is confusing.
<OverTheHillAndFa> PythonPup: thank again :)
<ccarter> accessing wireless
<ccarter> broadcom 4312
<din> EpicCyndaquil: yeah that's strange. basically that command finds all installed packages containing the pattern gnome and runs apt-get -y remove on each one
<EpicCyndaquil> what does the -y do?
<din> doesn't ask you "are you sure" for each removal
<gulzar> ccarter: explain.......
<din> it just assumes yes
<EpicCyndaquil> ah
<gulzar> I have a d.php file (25MB). How to open it. and for what is it? I don't work with php.
<maum> I got the message like this: Could not apply stored configuration for monitors
<din> EpicCyndaquil: still going?
<EpicCyndaquil> of course, ETA is jumping from days to 30 minutes
<gantrixx> what is gpointing-device-settings?
<EpicCyndaquil> no clue how long it will take din
<din> is it doing an upgrade or something?
<din> it really sounds like the system had some unfinished installations
<din> a removal shouldn't take nearly that long
<maum> I got the message like this: Could not apply stored configuration for monitors
<EpicCyndaquil> yeah, it's installing SO MANY THINGS. now it's installing "python-kde4"
<EpicCyndaquil> 41%. >.>
<din> haha it's upgrading to remove
<din> nice.
<EpicCyndaquil> I'm not sure exactly how or why, but I suppose it's better not to question these things.
<EpicCyndaquil> it's also getting a ton of 404s.
<din> EpicCyndaquil: well once it's done, you can use the same command substituting kde for gnome ;)
<home-alone> hi...is there any way i can get ubuntu with gnome 3....???
<EpicCyndaquil> din: and then it will install gnome for me? ;P
<din> haha
<din> i have to take off. work in the morning.
<din> good luck.
<EpicCyndaquil> ffff, my router just restarted
<PythonPup> OverTheHillAndFa, I tried mplayer -vf framestep=60 16-sat.avi   and it played the video, every 60th frame.  That may get you started.  I have never used that feature.  I am going to look at it some more.
<kjafshlkjh23> anyone use an rfid reader/writer with ubuntu?
<LUEshi> yo, my whole channel got klined what is up with that?
<rww> LUEshi: ask #freenode
<mrdeb> what happened
<mrdeb> is every1 ok
<LUEshi> i dont know lolz
<LUEshi> everyone got klined but me
<LUEshi> its funny
<mrdeb> yes
<EpicCyndaquil> note to self: never uninstall gnome.
<rww> LUEshi: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support. See #freenode for network issues.
<LUEshi> ye i know i just figured the linux geeks with their 1.5k users would have an answer
<LUEshi> or well thanks guys
<OverTheHillAndFa> PythonPup: cool.. thank you.
<OverTheHillAndFa> :)
<josePhoenix> Hey all. A regular dist-upgrade seems to have killed my server. How can I get it to boot from a grub prompt?
<josePhoenix> It drops to that after saying "No such device"
<PythonPup> OverTheHillAndFa, mplayer -speed 24 -vf framestep=60 16-sat.avi   was more like what I think you want
<teal> Seven_Six_Two  After upgrading to Ubuntu 10.10 the extend desktop feature in preferences malfunctioned here is the chipset info you requested The chip set is;ATI 9200 SE (chipset RV280, AGP
<OverTheHillAndFa> PythonPup: i do not want to change anything but the frames. will this be written to a new file or do i have to add some export command?
<gulzar> I have a d.php file (25MB). How to open it. and for what is it? I don't work with php.
<bazhang> gulzar, why do you need to?
<PythonPup> OverTheHillAndFa, you have to add something to have it save.  It is the dumpstream option, I expect.
<bazhang> gulzar, is there some connection to ubuntu with this?
<gulzar> bazhang: I don't know why it is there. and that too 25MB. Want info abt it?
<gulzar> bazhang: I don't know.
<OverTheHillAndFa> PythonPup: hmm. ok i am all new to this mplayer stuff :) this is where the source files is from: http://www.nrk.no/hurtigruten/?lang=en
<rww> gulzar: you probably downloaded a file from a website that's not configured properly.
<rww> gulzar: what's the output of 'file d.php' in the terminal?
<OverTheHillAndFa> see the download tab down on the right side of the page
<josePhoenix> How can I start going about making a system boot when all I have is a grub prompt?
<gulzar> rww: Ok! then I will remove it..... no prob.... there is one more file with .php but 0bytes......
<oconnore> so, in 11.10alpha, what is going on with gnome-desktop-environment?
<gulzar> rww: thanks
<rww> oconnore: #ubuntu+1 for oneiric questions, please
<OverTheHillAndFa> it is a world record in direct sent TV
<oconnore> cool
<oconnore> thanks
<OverTheHillAndFa> in time length
<op_amp> Hi, I am trying to compile c++ source code which is in another drive, but getting permission denied msg. How should I solve this issue?
<PythonPup> OverTheHillAndFa,  The download tab does not work for me.  I don't run javascript.  It is way to much of a security threat.
<gulzar> one more thing.... I copied the .tomboy folder from /home. But now using XFCE so no mono. It is possible to extract the NOTES from it without installing Tomboy+mono?
<PythonPup> I really enjoyed my trip to Bergen, though, OverTheHillAndFa
<gulzar>  op_amp: check the permissions of that file. Right click>properties>permisions
<OverTheHillAndFa> PythonPup: ok i see :) the site is norways national television
<OverTheHillAndFa> quite secure i guess :P
<rww> gulzar: What does using Xfce have to do with not using Mono?
<PythonPup> OverTheHillAndFa, You can decide that for yourself.  I don't run javascript.
<gulzar> rww: Xubuntu 's default installation is free of MONO and I don't want to install (Widows product).
<rww> gulzar: Mono is not an acronym or a "Windows product".
<OverTheHillAndFa> PythonPup: no problemo :)
<dinkdink> gulzar: lubuntu-desktop is faster than xfce
<gulzar> rww: but whatever is done by Widows ........is not Good for humanity and FREEDOM and I don't want to use them............
<PythonPup> Mono is close enough to being a Windows product that I agree with gulzar.
<gulzar> dinkdink: yup! but I want Gtk so went for XFCE. Dual core, 1.25GB RAM, 500GB HDD
<rww> gulzar: What, precisely, does Mono have to do with Microsoft Windows?
<PythonPup> gtk apps run fine on Lubuntu.
<gulzar> PythonPup: Thank You!. I was just going to isntall mononono
<dinkdink> gulzar: sah-weet
<bazhang> gulzar, lets take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<gulzar> rww: not interested on mono talk. But it seems like you are a big fan......
<bazhang> gulzar, thats enough.
<OverTheHillAndFa> PythonPup: i am not able to test your suggestions yet because i am waiting for the file to be downloaded. i have a quite slow line here. but thank you very much
<op_amp> gulzar, *cpp file, read and write both set to current user
<PythonPup> Mono is a patent trap set for Linux by Microsoft.  My opinion, anyway.
<bazhang> PythonPup, lets move on please
<gulzar> bazhang:OK . But I was asking to extract contents from tombot folder and not to disscuss abt Mono.. ;)
<PythonPup> OverTheHillAndFa, Good luck.  I have to go home now.  I expect you will need to tweak those parameters a bit, but you should have enough to get started.
<OverTheHillAndFa> PythonPup:  yes thanks again
<gulzar> Ok mono topic is gone. so my problem- I copied the .tomboy folder from /home. But now using XFCE so not interested in  mono. It is possible to extract the NOTES from it without installing Tomboy+mono?
<acp_> is gyache still good alternative for yahoo messenger in ubuntu?
<GD_> #ubuntu_cn
<wrek-gar> is there a directory containing 'hotplug' in ubuntu?
<Spynxic> I just spent an hour defragging my computer in hope I would be able to partition my C:\ to install ubuntu, but when I try to resize my partition the bar in gparted refuses to move. Any solutions?
<dinkdink> Spynxic: which filing system is it
<wrek-gar> is there a directory containing 'hotplug' in ubuntu?
<Spynxic> It is NTFS, I'm going to dual boot between windows and ubuntu
<jmcantrell> what's the file indexing service in natty?
<dinkdink> Spynxic: you're using the most up to date live cd of gparted?
<Spynxic> dinkdink: I have another partition on the same drive that is a NTFS format but it will allow me to resize it
<Spynxic> dinkdink: I'm not using the gparted live cd, I'm using it from ubuntu (which is on my flash drive)
<dinkdink> Spynxic: is the disk mounted
<Spynxic> dinkdink: no because there are 3 partitions on the disk and 2/3 will allow me to resize them, but the 3rd won't move
<Spynxic> dinkdink: one partition is the windows recovery, the other is the windows loader, the 3rd is all my documents and programs and the one i am trying to partition
<dinkdink> Spynxic: i think i remember from the other day 15gb recovery 100mb loader and 480gb windows correct
<Nexte> Bonjour; In OSX there is a way to configure applications to, launch and stick to particular viewports. How do I do this with 11.04? I tried devilspie but it appears to not be compatible with compiz (it appears to not support moving windows to the Y axis)
<Spynxic> dinkdink: 13 gb recovery, 100 mb loader, 918 gb windows
<Nexte> Also how does one make the same applications which were open, launch upon startup and in the same workspace position?
<brown_fern> spynxic: When I recently defragged a Microsoft Windows XP system in order to resize it and make room for Ubuntu, in defragging, I had the third-party tool, which was graphical like the old first-party disk defrag tools of Windows, move all of the data within the Windows partition to the front of the drive. I then used an application from within Windows to resize that partition.
<Spynxic> dinkdink: I should mention in gparted, beside the drive I'm trying to partition there is a red exclamation point. It's the only with that symbol though
<brown_fern> spynxic: I believe that it is best to use Windows tools for a Windows issue.
<Spynxic> brown_fern: I wouldn't be able to unmount the drive that is running windows to partition the drive that is running windows...
<dinkdink> partition magic works nicely
<Spynxic> brown_fern: Am I right?
<rdav> I used gparted to move and resize win7 partition on a HP-mini before in installed Ubuntu in march
<dinkdink> Spynxic: the software of partition magic i think writes your edits on next reboot etc.
<Spynxic> dinkdink: oh ok, thanks. Guess I'll see you guys in a few minutes then to let you know how it goes
<Nexte> How does one make the same applications which were open, launch upon startup and in the same workspace position?
<blakez> sup?
<acp_> can any one direct me to how-to to fix thinkpad internal mic using 10.04? I have added the option in alsa-base.conf but still did not work, do I need to update my kernel right now Im using 2.6.32-32-generic
<op_amp> when I am trying to run output file of cpp source code I am getting bash: ./a.out: Permission denied error. I have set the permission of *.cpp file by using chmod a+x filename.cpp
<blakez> acp_: sorry
<blakez> can't help
<op_amp> The cpp file is in another drive, ntfs partition.
<acp_> thanks blakez, i'll just try to google it again
<Nexte> Hello :D
<Nexte> Anyone have any idea how to save running applications and positions upon reboot and restore etc.
<wildbat> op_amp: cpp is't the executable file , you need to change a.out. but it is ntfs ~ you can't use chmod ~ remount it with executable mask or cp to /home then chmod and run it
<demonspork> Quick: Best windows software to access ext3 partitions? I need to get some files off of it before I format it.
<DarthCaitSith> I am having a very strange bug. There is a section on my screen where my mouse clicks don't work. (for instance clicking on a hyperlink in chrome, or on a directory in nautilus)
<wrek-gar> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-25676.html <- need help with step 3 (can't find directory hotplug)
<DarthCaitSith> it doesn't change my mouse cursor when hovering either, its like there is some invisible window covering the spot
<dinkdink> demonspork: your best bet is a livecd, mount the device and transfer via linux. i'm not aware of any windows reading ext3
<rcconf> how can I undone? "apt-get build-dep vlc" ?
<demonspork> dinkdink, I know that there are 5 or 6 different drivers/software to do it, I am merely asking opinions and if people have used any of them before.
<rcconf> undo
<rcconf> :)
<gulzar> Hi!
<thegladiator> how to install from cli ?
<thegladiator> I mean update
<dinkdink> demonspork: and i'm merely telling you i dont know
<rcconf> thegladiator: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<thegladiator> thanks
<rcconf> there is apt-get dist-upgrade
<rcconf> too
<freefm> Anyone know what the state of hybrid graphics is in Ubuntu these days?
<wrek-gar> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-25676.html <- need help with step 3 (can't find directory hotplug)
<dinkdink> safe-upgrade also
<DarthCaitSith> is there a way to get a process number of a window by clicking on it (sort of like xkill)?
<jmcantrell> what's the file indexing service in natty?
<rww> jmcantrell: zeitgeist might be what you're looking for. I'm not sure :|
<dinkdink> DarthCaitSith: if you know the command that started it you could ps -C command
<jmcantrell> rww: ok. is there a gui for that? some way to query for files?
<rww> jmcantrell: dunno, I don't use it. sorry :(
<Blue1> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jmcantrell> rww: thanks
<DarthCaitSith> well i have no idea what command started it (or if there is even a window there) just a section of screen where the mouse isnt working properly
<zngd797> nickserv identify androider
<UbuBegin> hi, anyone knows when will Ubuntu update its repositories with the new Firefox 5...
<freefm> UbuBegin: do you have backports enabled?
<rww> !ff5 | UbuBegin
<ubottu> UbuBegin: Firefox 5 packages are currently building!  The new version will be available as a security update in Natty/11.04.  If you'd like Fx5 in earlier releases, you will need to use the following !PPA: http://pad.lv/ppa/mozillateam/firefox-stable/
<UbuBegin> rww, that looks like Firefox 4 ....
<DarthCaitSith> well used xwininfo to get some info abot the section, and there is some kind of window there
<DarthCaitSith> man xwininfo
<zngd_bot> hi
<bazhang> zngd_bot, hi
<zngd_bot> testin
<dinkdink> DarthCaitSith: did you try taking down your window-manager in services and putting it back up
<rww> UbuBegin: perhaps when the aforementioned building is done, it won't. Iono.
<bazhang> zngd_bot, try #test
<zngd> zng_bot is testing his own irc client in ubuntu
<bazhang> zngd, your bot?
<zngd> it cant write strings
<DarthCaitSith> not yet
<syrinx_> get your own channel for that :c
<zngd> with spaces
<bazhang> zngd, dont test here
<zngd> yea sure
<UbuBegin> rww, :D ... kk, hopefully it doesnt take long... But roughly , u have any idea when FF5 will be updated... like a few days, weeks or months..
<DarthCaitSith> not sure how to do that in ubuntu
<rcconf> how can I undo "apt-get build-dep vlc" ?
<zngd> jus sttreaming
<zngd> :)
<rww> UbuBegin: nope
<wrek-gar> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-25676.html <- need help with step 3 (can't find directory hotplug)
<UbuBegin> rww, i just installed from FF5 frm the source... and there is no Flash .... :<
<op_amp> wildbat, not sure where should I add it. Can you please see my edited fstab file http://paste.ubuntu.com/630670
<DarthCaitSith> dinkdink, how do i stop my window manager (running natty with classic)
<san> please helpme anyone when i enter username password in 11.04 it hangs i have to go to second option in grub there start in failsafe mode what do i do? even when running it says moniter unknown please help :(
<dinkdink> DarthCaitSith: sudo service gdm stop
<dinkdink> DarthCaitSith: and then sudo service gdm start
<san> please helpme anyone when i enter username password in 11.04 it hangs i have to go to second option in grub there start in failsafe mode what do i do? even when running it says moniter unknown please help :(
<DarthCaitSith> oh, i thought you meanty like metacity
<DarthCaitSith> brb
<foufis> hi,i just installed a new cd rom drive but ubuntu does not detect it..i see it in /media/cdrom. i cannot use it? any ideas?
<dixa> r
<san> please helpme anyone when i enter username password in 11.04 it hangs i have to go to second option in grub there start in failsafe mode what do i do? even when running it says moniter unknown please help :(
<dinkdink> foufis apt-get wodim then wodim --devices
<foufis> dinkdink:i did that and it`s there, also in dmesg..
<Uzix> how to compile kernel?
<san> SAD..... all buzy......
<DarthCaitSith> dinkdink, that seems to have fixed it for now, but it does come back
<dinkdink> DarthCaitSith: bad luck
<dinkdink> foufis: what are trying to do with what
<wrek-gar> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-25676.html <- need help with step 3 (can't find directory hotplug)
<Matt_799> anyone want to video chat? http://tinychat.com/redditchat
<rww> Matt_799: Don't advertise here.
<dinkdink> foufis: what is on the disk in the driver
<dinkdink> *drive
<foufis> dinkdink: i tried different cds (.iso,audio,movie) nothing works...
<dinkdink> foufis: what's in your fstab
<foufis> wodim :0  dev='/dev/scd0' but /media cdrom...how do i mount it?
<dinkdink> foufis: sudoo mount -t iso9666 /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom
<foufis> dinkdank: http://paste.ubuntu.com/630673/
<dinkdink> *iso9660
<foufis> dinkdink: no iso9660 in cat /proc/filesystems
<visitor1> i have files like this ABCD_part01.rar ABCD_part02.rar ... ABCD_part99.rar, how can i ls only ABCD_part01.rar until ABCD_part20.rar ?
<dinkdink> foufis: what is on the cd
<foufis> dinkdin:right now an .iso of fedora installation
<cn28h> visitor1, if you're using bash: ls ABCD_part{01..20}.rar
<rcconf> you wanna be my lover
<bazhang> rcconf, wrong channel
<rcconf> wrong channel
<rcconf> xD
<foufis> mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0
<visitor1> hi cn28h , doesnt seem to work
<wrek-gar> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-25676.html <- need help with step 3 (can't find directory hotplug)
<cn28h> visitor1, explain doesn't work
<Kartagis> is there a repo that I can downgrade ff to 3.6.17?
<foufis> suppose i wanna burn an audio cd, how do i mount it?
<visitor1> ls: cannot access RM_01-page{1-20}*: No such file or directory
<dinkdink> foufis: you don't mount a blank cd for writing
<cn28h> visitor1, read what I suggested again - you didn't type it the same way
<dinkdink> foufis: the burning software hits up /dev/scd0
<visitor1> oh i see stupid of me, thanks :)
<cn28h> np
<foufis> dinkdink: oh ok..but how can it detect it? i go to brasero and says "insert a blank cd" (it is already in)
<thekiller> hi
<dinkdink> foufis: if it is a cd and you want to expand an iso on it sudo wodim -eject -tao speed=96 dev=/dev/scd0 -v -data /path/to/image.iso
<Kartagis> foufis: use gnomebaker
<wrek-gar> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-25676.html <- need help with step 3 (can't find directory hotplug)
<IAmError_> I'm having problems installing Eclipse C++. I do 'tar -zxvf file', then cmake, but for whatever reason make and make install aren't working.
<foufis> Kartagis:a different burning software would make any difference? i usally use k3b but this is a fresh installation..
<dinkdink> foufis: if it is a dvd and you want to exxpand an iso on it sudo growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/scd0=/path/to/image.iso
<maahes> what command can I run to restart notify-osd?
<wildintellect> Looking for suggestions on why networking/login on an LTS server might just stop (or where to look to try and find clues)
<Kartagis> foufis: I had too many problems with brasero, until I tried gnomebaker
<Kartagis> maahes: sudo service notify-osd restart
<foufis> dinkdink: so i have to do everything via terminal? is there a way to fix it permanently? to mount eveytime i plug a cd in no matter what is on the cd?
<maahes> Kartagis: danke
<Kartagis> maahes: bitte
<maahes> err....that's an unrecognized service.
<dinkdink> foufis: i believe mounting drives is configurable in fstab but i dont remember what it is
<foufis> dinkdink: ok i ll search in google, just wanted to know where to focus...thnx
<dinkdink> foufis: but blank media you dont need to do anything but know where your device is unless using the graphical burning software
<Kartagis> is there a repo that I can downgrade ff to 3.6.18?
<Kartagis> maahes: try sudo /etc/init.d/notify-osd restart
<foufis> dinkdink:many thanks for the clarifications .. :-)
<beginer> i have'nt used ubuntu much, is it possible to use the effects of compiz in ubuntu by installing in a VBox?
<rww> Kartagis: notify-osd isn't a service.
<maahes> Kartagis: no such service in /etc/init.d/
<zeng> perl and python, which is better?
<celthunder> beginer: yes
<maahes> zeng: yes.
<beginer> celthunder, i dont know why, but it isnt working?
<maahes> rww: got an idea of how to restart it?
<Kartagis> zeng: depends on your needs
<celthunder> beginer: did yo uenable 3d effects in the graphics settings and install virtualbox-guest-additions
<rww> maahes: nope, I don't use GNOME so I haven't looked at it.
<dinkdink> zeng: perl is faster than python
<maahes> zeng: perl is faster, but python is probably easier to learn and doesn't have over 100 operators.
<beginer> celthunder, oh, i did enable 3D, but i havent installed the guest-additiona
<arooni-mobile> how come htop shows 4 different cores for the intel i5-2520?
<beginer> celthunder, ok, i'll install that too and check
<wrek-gar> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-25676.html <- need help with step 3 (can't find directory hotplug)
<rww> arooni-mobile: there are two physical cores. double that because of hyperthreading, and you get four.
<arooni-mobile> rww, what is hyper threading
<rww> arooni-mobile: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyperthreading
<Satisfied> anybody know if its possible to control a youtube video (pause/play) with the keyboard ?
<k5220> rww 5+ Re5ct!
<wrek-gar> does anyone know how to find the directory "hotplug"
<dinkdink> wrek-gar: sudo find / -name 'hotplug'
<dinkdink> wrek-gar: or whereis hotplug
<wrek-gar> dinkdink: have you ever used hostapd?
<dinkdink> wrek-gar: no sir
<dinkdink> wrek-gar: have you?
<wrek-gar> trying to get it working but keep getting this error: Line 18: invalid/unknown driver 'prism2_usb'
<dinkdink> wrek-gar: did you try to modprobe it
<wrek-gar> there are instructions on how to get the driver working but it involves working with a directory in hotplug, but it's not listed in the same directory as the instructions
<maahes> grr. I pkilled notify-osd and now notifications don't work -_-
<wrek-gar> to be more clear; the goal is to create a wireless access point via usb wifi adapter, the adapter is working. it detects local access points
<wrek-gar> ad hoc doesn't work- wifi starts for a moment then disconnects
<wrek-gar> trying to get hostapd to work but it complains about the driver
<dinkdink> wrek-gar: been a while since i messed around with wifi, what happens if you iwconfig wlan0 mode Ad-Hoc
<wrek-gar> nothing happens
<yell05Ark> hi
<olewolf> Hi. I've received a personal certificate (from a national certificate authority) that I supposedly can use to sign mail. However, it's in a binary .crt format. In Windows, I can double-click it, but how do I install it in Evolution on Ubuntu? (Evolution seems to think it's in PKCS12 format and fails to import it.)
<Spynxic> I finally got my hdd partition correctly and now running ubuntu from it, thanks everyone that helped out
<Kartagis> do you guys know of a graphical broken link sleuth?
<Kartagis> olewolf: you may need to convert it to PKSC12 format
<zeng_> Is there  a irc server about linux programming?
<olewolf> Kartagis: Any idea how to do that? I played around a bit with openssl, but I don't really know how to use it, and my best effort only yielded a couple of error messages and an empty output file.
<Kartagis> olewolf: https://www.sslshopper.com/ssl-converter.html
<olewolf> kartofl:  Is that safe?
<Kartagis> zeng_: you mean channel, right?
<zeng_> yes
<olewolf> Oops.
<olewolf> Kartagis: is that web site safe?
<airtonix> android phone as a music player, banshee, rhythmbox or clementine (or other) for music sync?
<beginer> celthunder, i have installed guest additions, but still i am not able to get effects of compiz
<Kartagis> olewolf: http://www.sslshopper.com/article-most-common-openssl-commands.html read this instead
<dinkdink> Spynxic: in the end what worked
<Kartagis> zeng_: go to the language channel, for example #perl
<Linux369> what is the best flight simulator for linux?
<Linux369> I dont mind flightgear...... because dont work in my ati card....
<Spynxic> dinkdink: Partitioning using Windows rather than using gparted in ubuntu, then just booting from the flash drive and automatic install took care of the rest
<olewolf> kartagis: I already tried those conversions. I only have the .crt file, not any password files or other. (I ought to have the password file, yes, but the certificate issuer is warped in that respect. It generates my password for me. This is fundamentally flawed, but let's not get into that discussion.)
<Kartagis> olewolf: I advise you to do everything yourself
<damian> Should I go somewhere else for Wine problems?
<Kartagis> !ask | damian
<ubottu> damian: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Linux369> no answer... :(((((
<damian> I complain about that all the time :D
<olewolf> Kartagis: Well, how? (The issuer is a national single point of failure, but I can't change that.)
<wildgoose> !best | Linux369
<ubottu> Linux369: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<damian> But that wasn't really asking to ask a question :/
<Kartagis> olewolf: the link I gave you explains it
<Kartagis> damian: ask your question already
<tsaknorris> if i want to install or remove app from multiple linuxies how i will do it?
<olewolf> Kartagis: I already tried to follow the conversions on that link, and I can't get it to work. Probably because I don't own the private key, but still: If Windows can import a .crt file, certainly somehow Linux can do it, too.
<damian> Oh yes, right... I can load Notepad++ using Wine but don't appear able to load Steam or Guild Wars.
<Kartagis> olewolf: use thunderbird?
<olewolf> Kartagis: As in, permanently instead of Evolution?
<Kartagis> damian: what are steam and guild wars?
<Linux369> its just a question.... the best flight simulator for linux....
<beginer> celthunder, i have installed guest additions, but still i am not able to get effects of compiz
<Kartagis> olewolf: at least until you figure out how to create your own certificate
<damian> I thought it was because I was using symlinks but doing a new prefix on the same partition didn't fix it.
<antodaniel> Hi. This is Just a test msg
<rcconf> antodaniel: lol
<olewolf> Kartagis: I know how to create my own certificate. I have one using CAcert as authority. But I don't own my country, and I can't change the way our national issuer work, so creating my own certificate is *not an option*.
<tsaknorris> lets say i have 20 pc's on my LAN and all have identical hardware and same os (linux). How i can install one app to all of the at once
<damian> Steam is a distribution client for games and Guild Wars is an MMORPG. They both worked on my previous installs.
<wildgoose> !best | Linux369
<ubottu> Linux369: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<rcconf> !favorite
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<rcconf> favorite != best
<tsaknorris> i have done some thinking, if i have ssh connection all of them i can do FOR loop what with sudo apt-get to install or remove app from them :)
<tsaknorris> but is there other way?
<beginer> i have'nt used ubuntu much, is it possible to use the effects of compiz in ubuntu by installing it in a VBox?
<bazhang> beginer, doubt it
<anniex> hello
<damian> boo
<D3JAVU> who can say name of the fast linux who grub litll ram
<tsaknorris> but first i have to go install manually ssh servers to pc's so i can connect to them one by one...plaah there has to be other way :)
<antodaniel> Hi. This is just a test msg
<beginer> bazhang, i think it isnt possible
<bazhang> D3JAVU, this is ubuntu support try ##linux
<tsaknorris> dejavu? you want fast linux? lubuntu :P
<bazhang> antodaniel, stop that
<AndroidLoverInSF> anyone notice in acrobat, you can select text and try to copy. but sometimes nothing gets copied?
<antodaniel> ok boss
<D3JAVU> faster then lubuntu
<bazhang> beginer, try in #vbox perhaps
<tsaknorris> puppy or damn small linux
<bazhang> D3JAVU, minimal iso no x server
<beginer> bazhang, yes i have..... hehe thanks
<D3JAVU> thanks. fore puppy i heare about it
<D3JAVU> now i wont to test slitaz or teeny core .
<bazhang> D3JAVU, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic this is for ubuntu tech support
<D3JAVU> ok
<dinkdink> AndroidLoverInSF: some of the software i use i have to select text then shift+insert to paste it
<wildgoose> AndroidLoverInSF, ^^ or CTRL+SHIFT+C
<damian> I tried doing "metacity --replace" for my wine problem, no change
<tsaknorris> can i connect other ubuntus in my lan with standard apps....so if i would have 1000 ubuntus in my lan i wouldnt have to first install some client to them before i can connect and install app
<damian> I think you can just do sshfs?
<damian> or possibly just network folder
<tsaknorris> hmm
<coolmadmax> I think you can just do sshfs?
<damian> sshfs [user]@[ip]:[remote fs directory] [mount point]
<tsaknorris> you would install same app to 1000 linuxies with sshfs. ok i will check if that will open me the connection. i thought you have to have ssh server installed already to other pcs...
<damian> I dunno if ssh server is preinstalled, I might have had problems and installed the server after the fact
<tsaknorris> very hard work to install first 1000 ssh servers before you can contact to them :D
<AndroidLoverInSF> i use kate its always ctl-v to paste
<AndroidLoverInSF> weird
<damian> but if they don't have ssh server I don't know how you would contact them at all since I never looked into other protocols
<damian> I like Filezilla for short or one time connections
<crsz> hi
<tsaknorris> im 100% sure its possible to contact other computer even if there isnt server. same time you contact you install client there and you are the server
<tsaknorris> but im not sure how i would do that
<damian> damn, this is part of my initial install "openssh-server openssl sshfs", so they are separate downloads
<e-DIO-t> pardon but: shouldn't last runlevel executed (bash runlevel's output) be the 3rd and not 2nd?
<tsaknorris> windows has that kind of program
<eQuale> hello folks, please how do I securely wipe a standard NTFS partition?
<dinkdink> tsaknorris: i'm not sure to what end you are doing what but i've installed ubuntu over wlan from one machine to another using vnc and a vnc viewer
<e-DIO-t> eQuale: shred?!
<babu__> is there any room for english
<damian> dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/sdX#
<tsaknorris> dinkdink: how you would install or remove app from 50 ubuntus at same time?
<eQuale> I want to sell an old machine and wipe all data from the drives before
<tsaknorris> if i just have connection to them i can write FOR loop what installs or removes apps etc....
<eQuale> damian: how exactly does it work?
<eQuale> does it have to be mounted?
<damian> tsaknorris: Are all these computers supposed to have exactly the same contents?
<tsaknorris> eQuale: shred - overwrite a file to hide its contents, and optionally delete it
<damian> eQuale: it has to be unmounted, it writes random characters to the partition
<damian> tsaknorris: wouldn't that only be files though, not the partition?
<tsaknorris> damian: only files
<bazhang> babu__, ##english
<damian> eQuale: what exactly do you want to eliminate? file/partition/drive?
<tsaknorris> eQuale: man shred
<wildbat> /dev/random is ..... slow ~  /dev/urandom or /dev/zero is better solution or use shred
<eQuale> i need to erase the entire partition, i can reformat it afterwards
<damian> wildbat: /dev/zero is useless, but if urandom is faster then by all means use it
<eQuale> i need to reformat and wipe /dev/sda2 's (ntfs) entire content
<damian> eQuale: alright then use this "dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda2"
<damian> eQuale: unmount sda2 to avoid problems
<wildbat> damian /dev/zero is much faster it is as fast as the disk can write since it is just zero ~  urandom ~ is at ~ 5MB /s
<damian> wildbat: as I said, zero is useless, if someone is determined enough they can recover the data after a zero wipe, but doing random makes its immensely harder
<eQuale> damian: i hope it does not damage other partition or MBR, does it?
<litropy> damian, wildbat, why would I want to use a random number generator to wipe a disk?
<linus> Hey im having a big problem anyone i can PM about it? its about using ubuntu 10.4 on a asus E35M1 -I deluxe
<eQuale> well, shred has got quite inteligent patterns to overwrite disk, i just don't know how to aplly to entire partition
<wildbat> litropy ~   so someone can't recover the data from your "delete" or "formated" disk
<anniex> anne needs  a hacker
<litropy> wildbat, you're talking about magnetization. I see now.
<odix> apt-get ubuntu fails
<damian> eQuale wants a secure wipe, zero is useless because the disk still has remanence of the data, but with random its harder to determine what is remanents
<frogzoo> shred doesn't work on ext3 so...
<odix> anytbody else get this ? failed to fetch
<wildgoose> odix, What are you trying to do?
<odix> update ?
<linus> Hey im having a big problem, anyone i can PM about it? its about using ubuntu 10.4 on a asus E35M1 -I deluxe
<odix> apt-get update?
<frogzoo> eQuale: oh, you want "sudo shred /dev/###"
<odix> wget works
<wildbat> damian, depend how "safe" you wanna play ~ you can burn your disk to ashe ~ to just delete with rm  ~ your choice ;p
<anniex> hacker come lets make $$$
<anniex> ;)
<wildgoose> anniex, Do you have a question?
<frogzoo> wildbat: NSA will electro photograph ur disk ashes and have a supercomputer reassemble the contents
<eQuale> folks, please :D I got lost within this talk
<iceroot> dd with /dev/zero is safe enough
<anniex> uhmm wildgoose not really
<damian> wildbat: well I guess the big question is, how much slower is urandom compared to zero, and does the time outweight the security for eQuale
<eQuale> I just need to overwrite my hard drive's windows partition so that the one who holds it won't be able to recover my data without disassembling it
<anniex> thanks
 * litropy is amused by linus' nick
<wildbat> frogzoo: i don't think dusty ashes  ~ will be can reassemble the data XD
<anniex> i need a hacker pvtly
<linus> Its my name ;(
<ikonia> anniex: please don't ask
<bazhang> !ot | anniex
<ubottu> anniex: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<iceroot> anniex: first thing should be to read what a hacker is
<wildbat> zero is RAM speed ~ urandom that depend on CPU my CPU ~ 5MB/s
<pa> hello
<wildgoose> eQuale, "sudo shred /dev/sda2"
<eQuale> I'd like something like 5 passes of random pattern writes unto all disk clusters within this partition
<dinkdink> eQuale: truecrypt will write over a drive a lot of times
<damian> truecrypt wouldn't make sense for this
<pa> i have a question: is it possible to run natty livecd or live usb in text mode,, without ending up into X/Gnome or making it run gdm?
<damian> it would be a waste of time
<ikonia> pa: it will start with unity, just stop X and it will drop to console
<iceroot> eQuale: sudo dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sdX  thats enough nothing more needed
<dinkdink> damian: all i do is waste time ;)
<iceroot> eQuale: replace sdX with your drive
<pa> ikonia, i have some troubles with the graphics card drivers
<ikonia> pa: ok
<pa> thats why i would like to skip X at all
<anniex> iceroot ok
<damian> pa: I think there is a key combo to get to terminal
<sl33k_> how to use pen drive to install ubuntu?
<eQuale> Let's put it this way
<iceroot> !usb | sl33k_
<ubottu> sl33k_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ikonia> pa: I don't think you'll be able to stop X by default at startup, the only way I can think of is use the CD to boot into single user mode
<dinkdink> sl33k_: man dd
<damian> sl33k_: use unetbootin
<pa> preventing X to start? coz at the moment the booting hangs at some point just before X is supposed to start
<olewolf> damian: I seem to recall that truecrypt includes a "wipe" function, which may be what dinkdink is suggesting. If this is the case, then you may not have to create a truecrypt file on the partition.
<iceroot> ikonia: if i am correct you can use the grub-option nox to disbale x at start
<pa> nox?
<ikonia> iceroot: I don't know actually, I was thinking single user mode would be a way
<iceroot> pa: no x
<eQuale> I have sda1 (windows OEM files on FAT), sda2 (windows system on NTFS) and sda5 (linux, ext4) on one physical drive
<ikonia> pa: try iceroot's suggestion
<damian> olewolf: but you have to install truecrypt in the first place, thus a waste of time
<ikonia> eQuale: is there a reason you can't seem to grasp what people are telling you
<ikonia> eQuale: just write zeros or random data over the partition, do it multiple times if it feels better for you
<iceroot> eQuale: i told you how to kill your partition
<damian> I think urandom is best for simple security, but if it doesn't matter, do zero
<eQuale> I need all data to be securely wiped (just normal level of security, I don't want to compete NSA) from all but first partition
<ohir> frogzoo: use luks or truecrypt encryption for the whole disk then you will not need shreders
<Linux369> lalala
<ikonia> eQuale: you've been told 10 times options how to do it
<eQuale> so tell me the definitive verdict please, and I'm to grasp it immediately
<Linux369> what is
<bazhang> Linux369, not here
<ikonia> Linux369: please don't, random noise doesn't help
<damian> secure wipe would have to be urandom at the very lest
<iceroot> eQuale: lets stop it i told you the command to kill your partiton
<tsaknorris> eQuale:  yes 10 times so do it :D
<Linux369> yep
<Linux369> what is
<ohir> frogzoo: ubuntu also supports encryption of your home directory
<ikonia> Linux369: what is what ?
<Linux369> the better
<damian> "dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda2"
<damian> "dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda2"
<pa> iceroot, meaning i just have to edit grub boot line and add "no x" or "nox"?
<litropy> eQuale, sounfs like "dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda2" is your best bet
<wildgoose> !best | Linux369
<ubottu> Linux369: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bazhang> Linux369, #ubuntu-bots not here
<iceroot> pa: nox
<ohir> frogzoo: you may turn it on either at install time or at user creation dialog later
<Linux369> fuck this bot
<eQuale> :)
<eQuale> thank you
<xt3mp0r> Hey, is there anyway i can show a cool graph/etc on my terminal as shown in system monitor
<eQuale> and sorry for my cautiousness, i've never nuked a disk before
<damian> omg we got through!
<iceroot> pa: just add the bootoption nox to grub and x will not start
<iceroot> xt3mp0r: htop
<eQuale> litropy: shall it be mounted or not?
<xt3mp0r> iceroot: i have it installed, but it don't have graphs as in sys monitor, any other you know about ?
<ikonia> eQuale: no
<iceroot> eQuale: no never kill a mounted partition
<eQuale> so thanks again
<damian> I/we already said no mount
<iceroot> damian: you have to say it 10 times :)
<linus> Hey im having a big problem, anyone i can PM about it? its about using ubuntu 10.4 on a asus E35M1 -I deluxe
<ikonia> linus: just ask the channel
<ohir> frogzoo: as for secure wiping, random devices are slow, if you have big partition it'd be faster to install truecrypt then init said partition as encrypted
<linus> okey
<linus> I installed ubuntu 11.04 -64 first on my new asus E35m1 -I deluxe and then after i didnt get to work right i made a new USB installation with Ubuntu 10.4 and the first time it went well, we formatted the whole drive and so 10.4 was the only thing on. But after i installed it i used the update manager to update everything and rebooted. Then when it started again it booted from the USB and were using the "try ubntu from usb drive" option and I didn't realize it
<linus>  and so did i boot from ubuntu and restarted it like 5 times. the same procedure until i figured it out and took out the USB and were back on the partition and OS i instakked on the disk, but then when i try to update it again it worked the first time and i rebooted again for the last updates to get the wireless driver to work. But after that ichecked the update manager to see if it was anything more just incase so when i press "check" it says "downloading pa
<linus> ckage information" and on the bar "downloading file 35 of 35" and it says so diectly but after it has 'downloaded' all the 35 files it just stops and says "your system is up-to-date. My other problem is the that i cant find any drivers for my graphic card Radeon HD 6310 and its intergrated with the motherboard. and in alsamixer from the beginning it dosent show anything so i change usin F6 to teh right hardware and then i adjust the volume to what i want and
<FloodBot1> linus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linus> after that i shut it down and save it. But when i start it again its back to what it was first.. no bars and nothing.
<damian> ACK!
<ikonia> linus: whoa, easy there
<linus> sry.. should have pasted :/
<ikonia> linus: easier to just do a summary
<litropy> lightdm displays nothing but a blank screen upon loadup. Any ideas?
<litropy> blank black*
<ohir> frogzoo: typical random speed is a few MBs, truecrypt will encrypti it to the same random effect with 30-90MBs speed
<ikonia> linus: as I understand it you're stuggling to get your radeon card working, and your sound card
<linus> yeah
<damian> I don't see a problem with no more updates to do, this isn't like Windows where you have to reboot and refresh to find you have more updates to do.
<linus> but the wierd part is that the update manager seems to try to install 35 upgrades...
<ikonia> linus: why is that odd ?
<linus> becouse it just stops after downloading them everytime
<ikonia> linus: does the machine hang ?
<linus> it just says its up do date after downloading them.. no installations
<damian> Are you sure it wasn't just release information, not actual packages
<linus> Nope
<ohir> linus: it already said your system is up to date. These 35 files are index files listing all avaliable at the moment packages
<ikonia> linus: it's downloading the headers, then once it gets them, it's telling you you are up to date
<linus> Ohkay.. :O
<ohir> linus: proprietary drivers are installed from Administration->Drivers menu
<linus> I dont find anything there
<linus> it searches but the list is empty
<dinkdink> linus: update will tell you what can be updated, you need to upgrade in order to install those
<damian> Try going into synaptic and finding it there
<prashan> hi. need help to fix my internal mic on DELL studio 1435-ubuntu 11.04.
<linus> Okye but ehn i type sudo apt-get upgrade nothing happens either in that case
<litropy> linus, what do you get when you open a terminal and enter: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<damian> frglx is proprietary driver and radeon is opensource one
<ikonia> linus: that's not a bad thing
<syst3mw0rm> I am having error while executing this shell script
<syst3mw0rm>  http://pastebin.com/NtyhSxx0
<typo_> hi all. I have installed ubuntu on an old P4 desktop pc. Everything went all right but I cannot access internet. Could anyone help? -I can access LAN but not internet-
<ohir> linus: you are upgraded already and system is up to date
<damian> As I said, not Windows where every day entails a few sessions of updates
<ikonia> syst3mw0rm: printf in a shell script ?
<litropy> typo_, dhclient <interface>
<dinkdink> linus: try -f safe-upgrade and also start-pulseaudio-x11 see if that gets you any where
<ohir> linus: proprietary drivers (if these are avaliable) are installed from other place.
<e-DIO-t> ikonia: for sure: so you can use \n \t and similars
<prashan> external mic works fine. but the internal mic does not capture any sound.
<linus> okey so then the updatemanager problem is solved... im gonna try with flgrx
<litropy> typo_, make sure you've rebooted your modem
<ikonia> e-DIO-t: yeah, but I didn't think it will pick up the varibles
<damian> frglx*
<susundberg> prashan: try 'pavucontrol' -- there you can change the input source
<ikonia> e-DIO-t: I'll be shamed, it does
<linus> Dinkdink. start-pulseaudio-x11 dosnet give anything in terminal?
<prashan> initially i had windows vista which i removed.
<Waldy> good morning guys
<litropy> Morning, Waldy! I'm glad we found you. We miss your brother dearly.
<ikonia> syst3mw0rm: heads up, setting the path of MYSQL to "mysql" isn't a good idead, use the full path, eg: /usr/bin/mysql
<ikonia> litropy: ?
<syst3mw0rm> ikonia, no problem
<linus> Damian. I istalled flgrx through synaptic but how do i 'activate' it?
<syst3mw0rm> but mysql also works
<litropy> ikonia: Waldo
<ikonia> syst3mw0rm: that was just a side comment
<typo_> litropy: What will I type for <interface> ? Should I type it as is? dhclient <interface>
<Waldy> litropy, my brother?
<pentarex> hey guys yesterday my server freeze, where I can check the logs ? I
<ikonia> Waldy: ignore it, poor attempt at a joke
<pentarex> I could'nt do anything
<litropy> typo_, whatever is listed as your ethernet interface when you ifconfig
<ikonia> pentarex: look in the syslog
<syst3mw0rm> ikonia, did you anything wrong in script
<Waldy> ikonia, okay, I didnt get it ^^
<linus> Damian. I istalled frglx through synaptic but how do i 'activate' it?
<ikonia> syst3mw0rm: what's the error you're getting it
<ikonia> syst3mw0rm: sorry, the error you're getting
<prashan> susundberg: i tried both the option
<typo_> litropy: I suppose it is eth0. right?
<nophone> hello
<syst3mw0rm> i am not getting error its is showing something else...it is something that i should get while exectuing only /usr/bin/mysql
<syst3mw0rm> ikonia, : ^
<pentarex> ikonia: fatal: open database /etc/aliases.db: No such file or directory only this that yels from my postfix, could this be the reason for for the freeze...
<prashan> susandberg: analog microphone and analog input but still its not working
<susundberg> prashan: define both 'options' -- do you have selection there for internal and external microphone?
<ikonia> pentarex: doubtful, but that is a problem
<linus> ohir, where do i install them? like ati crystal thingy?
<ikonia> syst3mw0rm: could you pastebin what you're getting ?
<litropy> typo_, yes 0- now make sure it is up by ifconfig eth0 up
<nophone> i'm having issues with versions of ubuntu after 9: basically there seems to be something wrong with the video driver. i can make out what's on the screen but everything is all messed up with horizontal lines going across the screen
<litropy> then dhclient eth0
<pentarex> ikonia: I think I fix it with: /etc/postfix stop; newaliases; /etc/postfix start
<eQuale> please tell me one thing - how well works ubuntu 11.4 on i5 sandy bridge with GMA HD3000 integrated gpu?
<litropy> typo_, ^^
<susundberg> prashan: mhh, i am not sure here, but i think analog input is something else
<pentarex> ikonia: I have doubts of bad ram memory, how I can check it without restarting my pc?
<ikonia> pentarex: it's not a fatal error, it just means mail won't work, so that won't cause your machine to freeze
<ohir> linus: Administration -> Drivers
<ikonia> pentarex: the best way to test is to use the memtest option from the boot CD
<susundberg> prashan: that is if you have only one micrphone selection there then the mic selection (external / internal) is done via hardware, or linux for some reason doesnt detect your internal mic
<ohir> linus: or like 'Drivers' I do not remember well english layout.
<pentarex> ikonia: yeah thank you, and via the logs can I check if this is a problem? http://pastebin.com/twBbT1Bv check out if you want my dmesg
<nophone> i was able to install by making out what i could on the screen
<litropy> typo_, Mind you, this is how to connect via CLI, and I honestly don't know why it's not connecting automatically, but if it errors out, at least you have something more specific.
<susundberg> prashan: if the case is that its done with software and linux cannot detect the internal mic then its driver issue
<susundberg> prashan: it did work on windows right?
<linus> ohir, i oly find 'hardrive drivers' and that only searches for some seconds and come up empty-handed
<ohir> linus: then your ubuntu will check proprietary drivers base and will suggest you one if anything will be avaliable for your box
<linus> none is
<litropy> typo_, and I'm pretty sure this is only for cable internet connections ... if you're connecting via DSL, I suggest you google "ubuntu pppoe"
<prashan> susandberg: is it possible that i send u the screen shot?
<prashan> susandberg: it worked in windows
<ohir> linus: so there is nothing that your laptop vendor contributed
<typo_> litropy: i applied the commands and rebooted but no luck. it is connected to ethernet but no internet
<nophone> thos computer is surely shot to hell
<prashan> susandberg: it was not working on ubuntu 10.10
<litropy> typo_, do you have dsl or cable?
<typo_> litropy: it is cable
<susundberg> prashan: you can put your image to www-and post url here
<litropy> typo_, is your modem connected directly to your computer via ethernet?
<prashan> susandberg: what can be done for the driver issue?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
<linus> ohir, not that i know of
<susundberg> prashan: little .. you can try to google for solution or try newer kernel
<ohir> linus: so you are on harsh path now: you need to know (from your vendor or from your dmesg) what chipset box uses then search the net for 'XX-XX-XXXX ubuntu version problem solved' ie
<typo_> litropy: my computer is connected to the ethernet switch in our room.
<jakeb> hey every
<litropy> typo_, bypass the switch
<linus> ohir, i know the graphic cards name
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I want to comment that Unity is inconvenient to somewhere on Ubuntu Forum. But I don't know which to do although I've sought by keyword...
<litropy> typo_, try a direct connection first (reboot the modem after bypass)
<susundberg> prashan: my laptop had only no-selection for mic-port in pavucontrol -- though the internal/external mic works in harware i guess
<p1oooop> woah, that's a lot of people.
<ohir> linus: I suspect that this box uses ATI chip. ATI refuses to work with opensource developers so ati users are mostly stuck to microsoft world.
<typo_> litropy: hmm. let me try that if it works. but I'll have to make it work with switch because we are sharing the same connection with my friends
<ubuntuNoob> having trouble booting up all of a sudden.  I get the Grub menu with 4 options:  a) ubuntu xxx-generic  b) ubuntu xxx-generic (recovery mode)  c &d memory test.    When i select a)  i get a black (dos) like screen with BusyBox v1.17.1.   Any help greatly appreciated...i've been working on turning in my final exam project tomorrow.
<pentarex> ikonia: do you have any idea or you haven't check it out
<litropy> why the heck do people use switches in a home environment anyway?
<prashan> susundberg: i have also changed the alsa-base.conf with options snd-hda-intel model=dell-m6-dmic
<jakeb> i need help
<p1oooop> ubuntuNoob: what's the menu entry for the first option?
<litropy> typo_, it really could be the switch.
<joshua__> i need help
<Emmanuel_Chanel> linus: I wondered if you were Linus Torvalds.
<litropy> typo_, ... that needs to be reconfigured.
<joshua__> i need help
<jakeb> hey josh
<p1oooop> ubuntuNoob: actually, it might be better if you pastebin it...
<ohir> linus: although sometimes there are solutions for this. Search the net.
<susundberg> prashan: sorry i cannot help .. i would suggest google and mayby newer kernel, but they are only my guesses what could help ..
<ubuntuNoob> p1oooop:  what do you mean menu entry?
<linus> ohir, thanks for everything ^^
<p1oooop> ubuntuNoob: if you absolutely need to get stuff done quick, I recommend live USB booting ;)
<prashan> susun: does the voicerecorder work in ur machine?
<linus> Emmanuel_Chanel, Nah that aint me
<p1oooop> ubuntuNoob: erm... the grub config.
<prashan> susun: ok .. thanks
<litropy> typo_, lots of problems happen with switches. They're not as sophisticated as routers.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Right.
<ohir> linus: substitute XX-XXX- for your graphics/chipset info of course
<ubuntuNoob> p1oooop: there's an option for 'editing' the grub option.    it shows something like ... set root='(/dev/sda,msdos1)
<p1oooop> and I should really freaking take a shower.. in fact, I don't even know why I'm in here.
<Lasers> p1oooop: Because showers are overrated. :P
<ubuntuNoob> p1oooop: please to take a shower yet =D
<p1oooop> ubuntuNoob: hm, msdos?
<litropy> to p1oooop, of course.
<prashan> susun: i have been googling from few weeks and the solution given did not work for me . hard luck
<ubuntuNoob> p1oooop: i have no idea why it says msdos..... this was a pure msdos box.
<p1oooop> ubuntuNoob: ahh, I see...
<ubuntuNoob> p1oooop:  whooops..i meant...pure linux box.
<p1oooop> ubuntuNoob: LOL.
<ohir> linus: anyway its a matter of time, opensource developers usually come with working floss drivers within two three years. It takes that long because they need to reverse engeeneer chip operational data.
<p1oooop> ubuntuNoob: hm, that's odd. perhaps it's the partiion table type.
<ubuntuNoob> p1oooop:   that's possible...as i had formatted a ms partition in the past
<typo_> litropy: I have bypassed the switch. now rebooting.
<p1oooop> ubuntuNoob: naw, it's usually an msdos partition table anyway... LOL
<litropy> typo_, sweet. Glad you're still with me.
<p1oooop> ubuntuNoob: anyway... what do you mean by a busybox?
<ohir> !ati > ohir
<ubottu> ohir, please see my private message
<nikhil_> anyone have a problem with the unity dock not hiding when set to auto hide?
<p1oooop> ubuntuNoob_: ?
<nikhil_> ^^ i tried unity --replace to no avail
<ubuntuNoob_> p1oooop:   sorry, i just got disconnected
<p1oooop> ubuntuNoob_: ahh, that happens.
<ubuntuNoob_> p1oooop:  is there anything i can try
<ubuntuNoob_> ?
<p1oooop> ubuntuNoob_: I can't really diagnose the problem :P
<ubuntuNoob_> p1oooop: really desparate here ..
<p1oooop> ubuntuNoob_: you can always try USB booting...
<prashan> anyone who knows the fix ?
<ubuntuNoob_> p1oooop:  sure...
<p1oooop> ubuntuNoob_: kinda why I have a USB stick with ubuntu on it XD
<joshua__> hi
<ubuntuNoob_> p1oooop:   i'll try to repost the question too...incase.
<dinkdink> nikhil_: been a while since i have messsed with gui but can't you delete the bar and put it back
<p1oooop> ubuntuNoob_: I don't see anything wrong with that ;)
<ubuntuNoob_> having trouble booting up all of a sudden.  I get the Grub menu with 4 options:  a) ubuntu xxx-generic  b) ubuntu xxx-generic (recovery mode)  c &d memory test.    When i select a)  i get a black (dos) like screen with BusyBox v1.17.1.   Any help greatly appreciated...i've been working on turning in my final exam project tomorrow.
<nikhil_> dinkdink, that's usually what the "unity --replace" command does, but that doesn't work
<nophone> i have a question if anyone can help me
<ohir> ikonia: we certainly need !atibad factoid. I am tired of explaining it again and again
<p1oooop> !ask | nophone
<wildgoose> !anyone | nophone
<ubottu> nophone: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubottu> nophone: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<prashan> need to fix my internal mic on 11.04
<p1oooop> wildgoose: XD
<dinkdink> nikhil_: those little suckers can be so annoying
<nophone> i understand, but i just threw my question out there earlier and ppl seemed busy so ...
<nikhil_> dinkdink, only way to fix it is a restart it seems
<joshua__> @ ubuntu noob
<wildgoose> nophone, Try again.
<joshua__> what is wrong
 * p1oooop goes to take a shower now.
<dinkdink> nophone: i wasn't here earlier
<nophone> when i try to start up form a ubuntyu distro post v9 the screen comes all mest up
<nophone> i have lines across the screen
<ardjan> I have recently upgraded to 11.04 and since then every now and then my cpu frequency gets stuck in a verly low setting (800Mhz) making my system almost unusable. I have checked the cpu temperature and there is nothing wrong there. Is this a known problem and is there a work around?
<litropy> nophone, just ask. usually, someone picks it up. If you don't get an answer, many times the active people in the chan genuinely don't know.
<nophone> i don't know if the problem is resolution but i suspect that my graphics card drier is no longer supported
<nophone> i was able to make out what was on the screan reasonably well so i got to boot up and everything was still crazy
<wildgoose> nophone, Does it work correctly on a Live CD?
<nophone> wild- no
<jakeb> @ ubuntu noob try pressing ctrl+alt+t and that should open terminal
<joshua__> i need help
<litropy> nophone, you might want to check out your xorg log
<nophone> it's strange, the start up screen appears properly in 1/4th of my computer sreen, but after that it fills the screen all mesed up
<scriptwarlock> can anyone check this out, dunno if this is conky or ubuntu issue http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4yPucVFGaY
<typo_> litropy: It didn't connect to even LAN when I plugged the incoming cable directly. I re-enabled the switch and it is again connected to ethernet but no internet.
<nophone> i tried this with ubuntu 10 and 11, 9 has no problems visually
<joshua__> jakeb
<nophone> that is to say 9 had no probelms but 10 and 11 do
<typo_> litropy: Another internesting thing is: the other two computers can access internet over the same switch. one of them is windows and the other is ubuntu installed
<dinkdink> nophone: what is the native resolution of the screen
<joshua__> what r u doing
<litropy> typo_, I'm having trouble with your terminology. Are you saying the light labeled PC or Link on your modem wasn't lit when you connected the modem directly to your computer?
<nophone> right off the bat i'm not sure, it's a standard wide notebook
<typo_> litropy: yes
<nophone> which ever one usually comes after 10254x768
<nophone> *024
<nophone> *1024
<litropy> typo_, yet when you're connected via the switch, your network card senses an electrical connection?
<nophone> when i got to start up ubuntu, i went to the resolution settings, and changed them. the lines reduced in size, but the screen was still very messed up
<typo_> litropy: I mean the green light on my pc which shows the ethernet connection didn't went on. I dont have any chance to see the modem. Only thing i have is a cable which comes from the modem
<typo_> litropy: yes.
<nophone> i tried going to admin->drivers, but it just sat there and sat there. plus the drivers that were selected should have been working
<SockPants> hey, what's a keyboard shortcut for (un)maximizing a window
<dinkdink> nophone: i've suggested this before to angry results but give ps3-video-mode package a try
<SockPants> i can't reach the buttons anymore now that i've maximized firefox in Unity and then ran metacity --replace
<scriptwarlock> can anyone check this out, dunno if this is conky or ubuntu issue http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4yPucVFGaY
<nophone> dinkdink, angry results you say? haha
<ardjan> Does anybody know what can get your cpu frequency scaling stuck at a very low setting (apart from the temperature, my laptop is not running hot)
<prashan> hi. need help to fix my internal mic on DELL studio 1435-ubuntu 11.04.
<MWPau> Tell me something Ubuntu guru's... why is it that when installing 10.xx or 11.xx from a 600MB CD image, that the installer just goes ahead and downloads packages off the 'net without asking, or asking if a mirror should be used??
<litropy> typo_, are you absolutely sure there was a cord going from the modem to the computer when you bypassed, and that eth0 was up?
<dinkdink> nophone: yes, it's a cynical world :3
<prashan> external mic works fine. but the internal mic does not capture any sound. . initially i had windows vista which i removed.
<typo_> litropy: I applied the command. ifconfig eth0 up
<SockPants> ardjan: i'm not sure if it helps and it's most likely not the cause anyway, but yesterday i saw a widget you can add to a panel in metacity that allows you to select a fixed frequency for the cpu or a setting like 'performance' or 'power saving' for automatically setting it, maybe if you touch one of those it will fix the problem.
<litropy> typo_, alrighty.
<nophone> dinkdink, i must admit i don't know how to do this ps3 mode you speak of but my current plan is to try to just upgrade to version 11 afteri nstalling 9
<nophone> unfortunatly i don't think my version of 9 is 64bit, and also 1 more question
<MWPau> Just because the internet is available, doesnt mean the installer should just download whatever it likes without saying what its getting or how large itll be!
<litropy> typo_, welp ... did you reboot the switch?
<nophone> is the last package tobe installed by the ubuntu cd the grub?
<eQuale> folks, how smoothly does ubuntu run on i5 cores sandy bridge with intel GMA HD3000 gpu?
<typo_> litropy: I rebooted several times yesterday. but let me power off and on again. :)
<nophone> my install from the 9 cd (it's a very old cd) keep failing at the grub2 install, so i was thinking i could just start up from the live cd and install grub manually
<Ptptaylor> eQuale: It will be just fine
<SockPants> eQuale: ubuntu runs smoothly on my atom with gma3150 chip, so i'm not sure what your requirements are but that should be no problem
<typo_> litropy: powered the switch off and on. the pc reconnected to lan again but yet no internet connection.
<SockPants> anyone, whats the keyboard shortcut for maximize?
<SockPants> ha nevermind got it
<Ptptaylor> alt+f10 if anyone else was wanting to know
<litropy> typo_, when you enter "nm-tool" in terminal, do you have an ipv4 address?
<SockPants> has anyone tried switching from unity to metacity without logging out and in? it's a disaster!
<adwait> Hello
<adwait> Hello
<typo_> litropy: yes. it is 10.68.16.207
<nickmoeck> This may be a stupid question but..... when I run "ps aux"... what the heck are these "ib_cm" processes?
<MWPau> So can someone tell me how i select a http/ftp package mirror on Ubuntu 11.04 desktop installation??
<adwait> How to install ubuntu on extended partition?
<litropy> typo_, do you get replies when you $ ping ibm.com (ctrl+c to stop)
<dinkdink> nophone: from what i understand you can't upgrade from 9 directly to 11 but if you had 9 installed and a cd of the target OS you could gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" or sudo do-release-upgrade
<wildbat> adwait: just install as normal ~
<dinkdink> nophone: i'm not certain
<SockPants> hey all
<adwait> thanks
<Abc> hi..I have 10.10 currently on my pc and I have a 11.04 .iso image.Can I upgrade to 11.04 without making a cd ?
<typo_> litropy: unknown host ibm.com
<SockPants> if i switch from Unity to metacity using 'metacity --replace &' it eats my file-edit-view-etc bar
<SockPants> not just on existing windows either
<chaddy> menu bar
<wildgoose> MWPau, Ignore the network setup upon install
<MWPau> wildgoose: there wasnt one?
<nophone> well i'll check
<nophone> i'll try installing with the messy screen again and if that doesn't work oh well i'm using a crappy computer, so i don't mind experimenting
<litropy> typo_, what about $ ping 129.42.38.1
<adwait> How to install ubuntu on extended partition?
<prashan> anyone who knows the fix ?
<scriptwarlock> help me sort out why does any applications are not completely exits and when we click on the desktop it kills the conky..
<SockPants> is there a keyboard shortcut for getting the menu bar back, like alt in windows?
<adwait> how to selest extended partition during installation?
<Abc> adwait : Do you want to install Ubuntu With Windows ?
<dinkdink>  SockPants menu bar to what
<adwait> ya
<scriptwarlock> help me sort out why does any applications are not completely exits and when we click on the desktop why it kills the conky..
<typo_> litropy: It pinged the ip and still waiting for response. :)
<litropy> typo_, what about $ ping 127.0.0.1
<typo_> litropy: It pings successfully 127.0.0.1. %0 packet loss.
<runlevelten> Hi folks, what's the currently popular way to make "beep" work?
<litropy> typo_, I'm pretty sure you have a valid IP and your network card is funtioning properly. Something is blocking the traffic, though.
<runlevelten> I see softbeep is deleted, and I can't for the life of me I can't get beep to work
<litropy> essentially, you're on the 'net, but you can't send or receive data
<litropy> typo_, is this a fresh install?
<MWPau> This is fucking ridiculous! I got the 600MB 11.04 desktop ISO so no packages would need to be downloaded, but it still downloads a heap WITHOUT ASKING. If i wanted the installer to download packages i would have got the netinst!
<typo_> litropy: yes
<runlevelten> I wonder, has softbeep been deleted because everyone's using something else?
<ikonia> MWPau: control your language
<MWPau> ikonia: i thought i did
<litropy> typo_, it's really, really weird that you didn't get a connection after you bypassed.
<ikonia> MWPau: your swearing is unacceptable, please don't do it again
<typo_> litropy: yeah. :)
<MWPau> ikonia: so you must be new to the internet, yes?
<litropy> typo_, it still might be your switch with this configuration.
<ikonia> MWPau: no, not at all, you're new to this channel, so I'll send you a link with the rules
<ikonia> !guidelines > MWPau
<ubottu> MWPau, please see my private message
<litropy> what do you get when you dhclient eth0?
 * wildgoose sees a ban coming
<typo_> litropy: but there are two other computers using the smae switch and they have no problems accessing internet.
<runlevelten> it's just that - in giving a small girl a computer which she is to learn to program and script, the inability to do "beep" isn't very good.
<MWPau> Meh, its not as if this chan is useful anyway... asked how to solves this problem and got 0 replies. Ban me if you like.
<litropy> typo_, I know
<litropy> typo_, ^^
<ikonia> MWPau: just please control the language, that's all we ask
<typo_> litropy: I also tried plugging their cables to my pc. :)
<chaddy> maybe you're asking your questions wrong, MWPau
<typo_> litropy: may it be because of drivers?
<ikonia> MWPau: software gets updates/fixed in between release point and $today the downloads you are seeing are just updates/fixes etc etc. you can cancel the updates if you don't want them
<MWPau> chaddy: no, i was quite clear
<litropy> typo_, what do you get when you dhclient eth0?
<chaddy> yet you didn't get an answer, how queer?
<runlevelten> Hi. On the beep thing - has beep been phased out or something?
<MWPau> ikonia: I walked away from the install and came back to see it downloading data off my 3G connect which is going to cost me big $$s. Not happy.
<typo_> litropy: listening on LPF/eth0/00:11:d8:09:53:1e
<ikonia> MWPau: you must have configured the 3g card
<typo_> litropy: sending on LPF/eth0/00:11:d8:09:53:1e
<typo_> litropy: sending on socket/fallback
<MWPau> ikonia: i dont care if its doing secuirty updates or not, it shouldnt download squat without asking
<ikonia> MWPau: also if you had watched the installer you could have cancled the card
<ikonia> MWPau: sorry, canceled the downloads
<ikonia> MWPau: you're in a minority on not wanting updates, so the default is to update
<ikonia> MWPau: can't be undone now, so I guess just be aware of any future installs
<MWPau> ikonia: nope, its a 3G router connected via LAN. the installed didnt ask one single question about network setup.
<typo_> litropy: DHCPREQUEST of 10.68.16.207 on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
<razz11> can some one help me interpret the following syntax: $ for h in `find /proc/*/fd -ilname "/tmp/Flash*" 2>/dev/null`; do ln -s "$h" `readlink "$h" | cut -d' ' -f1`; done
<ikonia> MWPau: ah, it's configured by dhcp if it's a wired connection
<typo_> litropy: DHCPACK of 10.68.16.207 from 10.2.0.1
<MWPau> ikonia: correct
<a6-intruder> hi there
<ikonia> MWPau: can't be changed now, just keep in mind for the future
<typo_> litropy: bound to 10.68.16.207 -- renewal in 42196 seconds
<runlevelten> The reason I'm asking is that it seems a bit odd for a linux machine to come with beep, printf \a etc all non-working. Work messages don't beep in irssi, temperature alarms don't go off, and when my daughter tries "beep" the utility exists but nothing happens
<typo_> litropy: that's all.
<MWPau> yeah. but still not happy about it! updates should be done after the install, and be prompted... not during.
<Atharva> Hi,I just upgraded to 11.04 a week ago and it hangs in my case....is it the same for any of you ? or is it the problem of my pc ?
<ikonia> MWPau: well, can't be changed now
<litropy> typo_, so you even have a lease.
<litropy> typo_, I can't fathom what would be wrong, really
<sh8080|2> I need to delete all lines from a file except to the last 50. the problem is I can use "sed" or "bash" only
<MWPau> ikonia: no it cant, but that assumption should be removed from the installer
<runlevelten> when I discuss this with someone, I'm told it's not a bug. The expected behaviour is to modprobe pcskpr, then supply an argument to point beep to a special device on its ensuing creation
<litropy> typo_, everything looks good.
<litropy> typo_, it's as if your firewall is blocking traffic.
<a6-intruder> @Atharva: I updated and had no problems on my compaq laptop
<ikonia> MWPau: log a bug if you feel it's a problem
<MWPau> ikonia: well it is, so i will do so :)
<scriptwarlock> help me sort out why does any applications are not completely exits and when we click on the desktop why it kills the conky..
<runlevelten> which raises the questions: Why include beep with no mention of that, and how on earth, if it isn't at least documented on the wiki, is that not a bug
<typo_> litropy: but I don't have a firewall, do I?
<runlevelten> (I'd documented it myself on the wiki, quite happily, if the supplied solution worked. Sadly not)
<ken> !quit
<chaddy>  /quit
<ken> thanks
<typo_> litropy: I mean I didn't install anything like ufw. Actually I didn't install anything. :) it is a fresh install from cd.
<razz11> any one know how to recover a temp flash video form firefox
<runlevelten> so, my question is: I see beep doesn't work, and that softbeep has been deleted from the repos. What is the solution people are using so that irssi alerts, temperature alarms, programming tutorials etc. can beep?
<a6-intruder> does anyone knows if ubuntu has something like "satelite server" id dod not find any
<ikonia> a6-intruder: puppet or landscape are you best options
<a6-intruder> omg
<a6-intruder> of course
<litropy> typo_, no, it sounds like you don't. I'm spent. sorry, bud.
<runlevelten> Hi. I see softbeep and its source have been deleted from the repos. Is this because people are using a better alternative?
<a6-intruder> @ikonia: my brain, I ashamed now
<runlevelten> If so, I'd be grateful for a hint as to what that is.
<bullgard4> [GNOME 2.32.1] How can I determine to what program my  F12 key is bound? If I press F12 in Ubuntu Classic No effects, the title of the program window having the focus will gray out. Perhaps a highlighted item as well. I used unsuccessfully gconf-editor, xprop, xwininfo, xrestop, cat /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.de.
<runlevelten> !beep
<runlevelten> !softbeep
<Atharva> @ a6-intruder : b'coz my pc has 2.5 gb ram and c2d processor but still the prob occurs..
<runlevelten> !compensationaftertemperaturealarmsdon'twork
<typo_> litropy: Anyway. Thanks a lot for trying to help. :) I'll try my chance with reinstalling ubuntu and then fedora if the problem persists.
<runlevelten> Erm.
<runlevelten> !pcspkr
 * runlevelten sighs
<typo_> litropy: Have a nice day.  Thanks again.
<a6-intruder> @Atharva: My laptop has an AMD Sempron V140 single core 2GB ram
<cyphase> does anyone else have problems with flash crashing all the time in chromium?
<wildgoose> !chromium
<ubottu> You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<runlevelten> hrm. Without wishing to make a nuisance of myself, does anyone have any suggestions on getting the system bell, beep etc. working beyond the solutions proposed on  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/beep/+bug/144022 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 144022 in beep (Debian) "The command 'beep' does not produce a sound" [Unknown,Fix released]
<runlevelten> (it's basically wontfix)
<wildgoose> !patience | runlevelten
<ubottu> runlevelten: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cyphase> wildgoose, yea, i'm already using that
<runlevelten> No, I tried that. It still doesn't work.
<runlevelten> ;)
<pksadiq> runlevelten: with the in built  CPU speaker ? you will have to remove the pc speaker module from backlist
<cyphase> just about to update to 14 though
<runlevelten> pksadiq: I have the module loaded, and there's even an entry /dev/input/by-path/platform-pcspkr-event-spkr
<a6-intruder> thanks for the help and bye
<ardjan> I just got a bit further with my cpu frequency problem, I noticed that /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/bios_limit limits my cpu frequency to 800MHz, I did not see a bios setting for this however.
<runlevelten> but beep -e /dev/and/so/on does nothing
<pksadiq> runlevelten: did you try printf "\7"  in terminal?
<ardjan> Does anybody know why this bios_limit cpu frequency is this low?
<runlevelten> \7, \a etc
<runlevelten> there's definitely a speaker there
<razz11> how to interpret the following command: $ readlink "$h" | cut -d' ' -f1
<wildgoose> ardjan, What kind of system are you running?
<mklencke> Any app indicator devs here? I'm having a problem with the menu callback. Threads executing GTK+ GUI callbacks should already have the GUI lock, and they do from normal menus, but menu actions initiated by the indicator applet don't have the lock
<nnubuntu> Boss i cant shut Down my Ubuntu every time i have to use sudo shutdown -h.............why?
<runlevelten> ah well, I'll give it some time later. It's mainly annoying because my work IRC doesn't beep on this machine, but I only needed to use it for an hour anyway, the other one's back up now :)
<runlevelten> thanks for the help, pksadiq :)
<runlevelten> bye, all.
<wildgoose> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ardjan> I am using an HP compaq 8510w
<reber> hi. How to refresh usb storage devices ? I explain : if i power up an external hd usb device *before* the pc, this device isn't recognised, and then i can't mount it. I have always to power it down and power it up again. Any workaround for this problem ? For example force to rescan usb devices ?
<ikonia> reber: sounds like a hal bug
<ardjan> wildgoose, the CPU is an intel core 2 duo T9300
<Karen_m> I want to use freedos.iso and add files to it when i boot into freedos on my usb flash.  How do you do this, add a folder and it mounts it somehow or modify the iso?
<reber> ikonia, maybe. Any ideas then .
<reber> ?
<maz> hello Im new to irc chat and ubuntu, can anyone point in the right direction pls?
<linus> is there anything like an .xinit scrpit that start on startup in ubuntu 10.04?
<linus> so you can start spotify and firefox directly when the comp startes up
<reber> by
<nettezzaumana> hi there
<maz> hello
<nettezzaumana> fast Q: .. customers claims that he HAS NOT /dev/loop9 ... is it default in ubuntu ?
<ikonia> nettezzaumana: don't see why that device would exist
<nettezzaumana> ikonia: omg, are you 13 years old .. maybe this is why :D
<giggazilla> I'm looking for some help with the ubuntu 11.04
<giggazilla> live cd
<ikonia> nettezzaumana: please don't be stupid with me, my age has nothing to do with the creation od device files
<llutz> nettezzaumana: set "options loop max_loop=64" in /etc/modprobe.d/loop.conf   and reload loop. max=8 by default
<nettezzaumana> ikonia: if you didn't understand to Q: just don't reply
<ikonia> nettezzaumana: I understand it fully, hence why I said I don't see why that device would exist
<nettezzaumana> llutz: thanks i know .. would you please tell me what's the highest /dev/loopX by default in ubuntu ?
<llutz> nettezzaumana: myx=8 so loop7
<nettezzaumana> llutz: i have **no ubuntu right here right now
<ikonia> nettezzaumana: you've just been give the max so work it out, it starts are 0
<llutz> max*
<nettezzaumana> thanks .. interesting .. on centos, suse and fedora (what i have here) is by default enabled at least 10 loopies
<llutz> nettezzaumana: this is ubuntu :)
<ikonia> nettezzaumana: distros can chose the default they have
<giggazilla> I tried to boot using the live cd and it was stuck on the ubuntu logo
<giggazilla> I was able to use esc to see it looking for /dev/sdX and it kept looping not finding anything
<nettezzaumana> sure, i just asked, thanks
<ikonia> nettezzaumana: fyi: centos 5 default is 8 not 10
<nettezzaumana> q/wc
<Samuel> Ever since Natty, Rhythmbox now gives me a bitrate for my FLAC files instead of saying "lossless". Is this a known bug?
<bhavesh> This post on ubuntu forums shows how to compile Java files using Gedit (my fav editor) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414544
<bhavesh> but how to do it for Java ME?
<bhavesh> Java Micro Edition
<Samuel> ikonia: Do you know why Rhythmbox is now telling me my bitrate for my FLAC choons?
<ikonia> Samuel: no idea, probably just a display option
<Samuel> ikonia: I've looked through all the options in gconf-editor and found nothing. And it only started happening since I upgraded to Natty
<Samuel> It's making organising my music library a bloody nightmare!
<ikonia> Samuel: gconf is for gnome, look at ryhtem box settings
<Samuel> ikonia: I went through all the settings inside the program too.
<giggazilla> Hmmm I guess no one knows.
<zukihold13_> can help me?
<zukihold13_> hello
<JlaoShi> has anyone here done input device event mapping before?
<JlaoShi> sorry for repeating myself (if i did)
<Samuel> ikonia: I also tried disabling all the plugins.
<JlaoShi> my connection is unstable
<JlaoShi> and i dont know whether or not the channel received what i typed
<Samuel> jiohdi: It received that last message :)
<JlaoShi> ive got a remote control connected to a TV card, and only some of the buttons work
<JlaoShi> but there seems to be no easy way to configure ubuntu to do what i want
<JlaoShi> i have read quite a few howtos today, but none of them seem to fit the situation
<JlaoShi> for instance:  most instructions suggest lirc, but the controller works without it (generating events detectable by xev), and that computer isnt connected to the internet
<JlaoShi> so, installing packages is inconvenient
<JlaoShi> also, some of the buttons on the controller dont generate detectable events
<JlaoShi> but i know there are other ways to detect these events from wrangling with the extra buttons on the OLPC
<JlaoShi> does anybody know about configuring event driven actions?
<windparadise> hello, pls what command do we use to compress / zip a folder?
<iivvoo> hi, how do I downgrade a package to an older version?
<iivvoo> specifically, firefox 5 to firefox 4? There's no working firebug for 5
<susundberg> !google apt-get downgrade
<ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<iivvoo> "invalid operation downgrade"
<donkeyinspace> houston i ve got a problem, anyone couldn t be able to go beyond the motherboard logo after installing ubuntu into a pen drive?
<koichirose> Hello. I messed up my firefox: I just updated to firefox5, but I had firefox for installed in /opt. Now I have to make "firefox" point to the new bin file.
<brownbox> what's the harm in a disabled firewall?
<jpds> brownbox: As long as nothing is listening on any ports, nothing.
<brownbox> but whatever is listening, you have to poke a hole for it
<jpds> brownbox: Yes.
<sarit> when inserting module bnx2, can't load firmware file although it's present in /lib/firmware. Any ideas? http://imagebin.org/159467
<brownbox> so I can just turn it off, and only activate the services I want
<brownbox> without the hassle
<llutz> sarit: ls -l /lib/firmware/bnx2/bnx2-mips*
<brownbox> are there any services listening in ubuntu by default that are blocked by the default firewall?
<llutz> brownbox: there is no "firewall" by default
<Shelest> hi there!
<brownbox> ah, I thought ufw began active
<sarit> llutz: the file is present (or I'm overlooking something) http://imagebin.org/159468
<Shelest> Is it possible to move the doc from left side to the bottom?
<ardjan> Ok, I have been able to fix the problem with my cpu speed (it was stuck at 800Mhz)
<ardjan> After some searching on google (which is hard on 800Mhz ;)) i found that adding processor.ignore_ppc=1 to my boot options made it work again
<ardjan> Something with the recent kernels and my bios seems to go wrong, causing this problem
<llutz> sarit: ls -ld /lib/firmware/bnx2
<sarit> llutz: http://imagebin.org/159469
<z0m81e> I am getting behaviour very similar to bug 743136 an error installing grub2 to a preseeded software raid "grub-installler /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: no such disk". Bug lists as fixed in beta2 and I am running release. Is anyone familiar with the issue or what might cause it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 743136 in grub2 (Ubuntu Natty) "grub2 fails to install on md0 " [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/743136
<linus> hello men and women. Now it seems like i have 100 gb missing on my hardrive, in my disk utility it says my hardraive is 498 gb and i have 396 gb free space.. and i installed ubuntu last night and have just downloaded 8gb of things
<llutz> sarit: how did you install that firmware?
<linus> And i was stupid when i installed ubuntu not to make two partitons one with the boot ubuntu and one with the saving space for movies and etc.
<sarit> llutz: I copied it over from the kernel tree
<llutz> sarit: why didn't you use the one from "linux-firmware"? i doubt it helps but try "sudo chown -R root:root /lib/firmware/bnx2"
<GatekeeperZA> ola all please help http://paste.ubuntu.com/630748/ refusing connections
<sarit> llutz: toying around with vanilla kernel 2.6.39.1 and "custom" initrd. Maybe I am missing some depmod equivalent for firmware?
<ectospasm> I have two problems with my bluetooth keyboard (MS Bluetooth 6000).  It will work fine, and then it locks on a key (lllllllllllliiiiiiiiiiiike tttttttthis!!!!!!!!!!!), and it becomes unusable.  The other problem is it will stop responding (usually after a period of brief inactivity).  Turning off the keyboard and turning it back on resolves both problems temporarily
<ectospasm> I've resorted to turning off the keyboard when not in use
<adbuntu> walls in here are getting taller
<llutz> sarit: better ask at ##linux, vanilla kernels aren't supported here
<sarit> llutz: thx will do
<Luca> why when I try to update ubuntu it says
<Luca> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead
<Luca> it's 9 32bit
<kjelle> Hello. Can I boot a ubuntu without swap? (I have 16gb ram)
<llutz> kjelle: sure
<mia20UK> hello :)
<mia20UK> any guys for skype at all?
<adbuntu> and here goes the 6:26 train to nyc. peace
<Alvo> hi in gnome always a window pops up "unlock login keyring" how can i disable that?
<adbuntu> i'd skype with you
<adbuntu> but i'm pretty ugly
<adbuntu> and i'm going through drug withdrawal
<Luca> is anyone can reaply me please?
<kjelle> llutz: gnome + some hacking, i guess 16gb ram is enough? :p
<adbuntu> lol
<llutz> kjelle: hardly :)
<kjelle> hehe
<kjelle> I guess spotify, vim and ssh doesnt exceed my ram
<kjelle> I just dont want to burn off the "usual" ram = swap (16gb) of my SSD disk
<llutz> kjelle: you always could add swapfiles if you really need swap
<Luca> why when I try to update ubuntu it says
<Luca> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead
<kjelle> llutz: yepps
<Luca> kjelle pelase reply me thanks
<llutz> kjelle: only limitation is, that hibernation fails without swap-partition
<kjelle> llutz: never used hibernation
<kjelle> llutz: the box boots in like 21 seconds from I press power.
<llutz> kjelle: so you'll be fine
<artur_> hej
<artur_> jest ktoś??
<Luca> hey??
<kjelle> Luca: sorry, I dont know. I would try to google for it. :-)
<Luca> ok thanks kjelle
<Travis-42> What program do I use on Ubuntu 10.04 to read "mail" put in /var/mail ? Everything ? I read says use the command "mail", but no command is found and I can't find a package for that command either.
<llutz> Travis-42: bsd-mailx
<genii-around> Travis-42: mailutils package
<genii-around> Travis-42: It's what contains the command "mail"
<Travis-42> thanks llutz, genii-around
<[diablo]> afternoon guys... anyone know if apt can output a list of installed packages on a system... I need apt, NOT dpkg ... as I want to use a python apt lib... there is no dpkg lib with Ubuntu for python
<kjelle> Does anyone know if there are any ACHI drivers default in the latest kernel (2.6.38?) for 11.04?
<kjelle> I have a ACHI controller with an SSD which linux see (fdisk) but cant access
<rypervenche> Luca: Pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<rypervenche> [diablo]: aptitude can
<madadam1> Hi is it possible to connect a ubuntu pc via cable to a lan and at the same time make it operate like a gateway by the wifi card?
<[diablo]> hi rypervenche yeah... im not sure if adding aptitude to the deps is a good thing... sadly I would use dpkg if Ubuntu had a python lib
<katsrc> do i really need to add Ubuntu Mozilla Team PPA to have Firefox update to 5.0 ?
<rypervenche> katsrc: Yes.
<katsrc> or should the default repos do it?
<linus> the disk usage analyser tool does that take the swap partition in account when it shows total filesystem usage?
<rypervenche> !info firefox | katsrc
<ubottu> katsrc: firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 (natty), package size 14799 kB, installed size 29868 kB
<rypervenche> Oh, it seems they've updated.
<katsrc> rypervenche: thanks
<cream> hello
<scriptwarlock> anyone has an idea on why it goofs the conky with the unfinished application exit in ubuntu?
<paolo> ciao
<genii-around> !it | paolo
<ubottu> paolo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<tzily> hello, is there any way i could get a list of subfolder names from a deleted folder ? like from the logs or something
<Cradam> hi can anyone tell me how to change the appearance of ubuntu netbook?
<loculinux> otia
<loculinux> que de gente
<loculinux> pero....... nadie habla
<BlouBlou> loculinux: English here, ok?
<BlouBlou> Thanks
<BlouBlou> !es | loculinux
<ubottu> loculinux: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<scriptwarlock> if you didn't include to clear the document history possibly yes you can view
<scriptwarlock> tzily, if you didn't include to clear the document history possibly yes you can view
<murlidhar> i have put one vcd in the cd tray but my media player opens up saying Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file.
<murlidhar> what should i do ?
<tzily> scriptwarlock but that folder was fully deleted
<tzily> what history
<scriptwarlock> murlidhar, have you tried to play it with vlc?
<loculinux> pos no me sale na
<murlidhar> scriptwarlock: yes
<Luca> rypervenche:
<scriptwarlock> tzily, provided that you opened those files it will display on the document history
<Luca> rypervenche: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/630760/
<Luca> sources.list
<Luca> on etc/apt
<tzily> scriptwarlock where do i access this document history ?
<llutz> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<llutz> !upgrade | Luca
<ubottu> Luca: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Luca> llutz: it give me errors
<llutz> Luca: jaunty is dead, no more updates
<Luca> 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<Luca> for al package
<scriptwarlock> tzily, hmm i'm using unity so i can't exactly view where the document history, brb i'll just login to classic
<llutz> !eol | Luca
<ubottu> Luca: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<llutz> Luca: yes, because jaunty is dead. you have to upgrade your installation
<Luca> llutz, how? using EOF?
<llutz> !upgrade | Luca
<ubottu> Luca: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<scriptwarlock> tzily, places > recent documents. provided you opened them
<finallove> hello
<finallove> look AV
<tzily> scriptwarlock but they are like 10 files
<Luca> llutz: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/630764/
<Cradam> upgrading ubuntu
<L0ki> Hi all, just checking my software centre and it is not showing any apps for purchase?
<Luca> so llutz?
<Luca> Cradam: I can't, it give me error
<Cradam> Luca: i wasnt talking to you i was talking to the world
<Luca> ah lol
<Cradam> hmm it refused to upgrade because i have xubuntu-desktop installed
<llutz> Luca: have you changed your sources.list as described in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Kingsy> in my interfaces file I have this line --> iface lo inet loopback  what is loopback? shouldnt that say dhcp?
<llutz> Kingsy: loopback is internal network-iface, its correct as it is
<Luca> yes llutz
<llutz> Luca: sudo apt-get update
<Kingsy> llutz: oh, so where is the eth0 config?
<adbuntu> mia is a hottie
<Luca> llutz: it give me same error
<llutz> Kingsy: networkmanager
<Kingsy> llutz: see I want to make my local IP static
<llutz> Luca: paste your sources.list
<Kingsy> llutz: networkmanager? i.e a GUI ?
<llutz> Kingsy: networkmanager, rightlick, edit connections
<Luca> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/630768/
<llutz> Kingsy: or use /etc/network/interfaces to configure it (man 5 interfaces for help)
<llutz> Luca: comment out the first 3 lines
<Luca> done
<Luca> same error
<Kingsy> ah man, I need to know the ip address of my isp and stuff don't i ?
<llutz> Luca: CODENAME has to be replaced by "jaunty"
<Kingsy> llutz: how can I find out all of the relevent addresses?
<llutz> Kingsy: ip addr, route -n, cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Kingsy> llutz: it says "invalid option route --"
<llutz> Kingsy: those are 3 different commands
<Kingsy> llutz: how do you know which addresses to use? for example its asking for a netmask .. I don't see that anywhere in the information those commands gave me
<llutz> Kingsy: ip addr will give somethin like "inet 192.168.1.201/24" so subnetmask is 255.255.255.0
<Kingsy> its 192.168.1.102/24
<Kingsy> llutz: so its 255.255.255.0 ?
<llutz> Kingsy: /24 is 255.255.255.0
<Kingsy> ah ok
 * morgan has quit (Quit: Leaving)
<Kingsy> llutz: that broke my connection :S
<`Lynx> i've installed ubuntu from a minimal cd with openbox and xorg only, how do i check if i need to install a driver (with the ubuntu driver checker app) or if there's updates (ubuntu update app)?
<Kingsy> llutz: could it be cos I didnt enter anything in the DNS servers box ?
<Kingsy> and search domains box
<propus> hello!
<llutz> Kingsy: you should set dns/domain
<vu1kan> `Lynx, <sudo apt-get update> for updates, idk about the drivers
<vu1kan> if there are updates, <sudo apt-get upgrade>
<Kingsy> llutz: where do I get that info ? I couldnt spot it in those commands you gave me.. so I just left it out
<lolicon> hello. I plan to buy a Thinkpad Edge E520 and run linux on it. Will it be some serious problem ?
<llutz> Kingsy: try setting "dns-nameservers 208.67.222.222"
<Sidewinder1> Kingsy, Your ISP should supply you with the IP addys of their DNS.
<`Lynx> vu1kan: basically i can do "apt-get update;apt-get upgrade" as root and itd download everything if there's any automaticaly or would the upgrade gui popup like in gnome?
<Kingsy> Sidewinder1: yeah I thougth it was ISP specific.. I have connected now, can I not run a command to find out the info I need ?
<Guest78359> Hello, I am having issues with my wifi after installing ubuntu on my new laptop. Would anyone be able to assist me to being able to fix it? I've been at it for hours.
<llutz> Kingsy: cat /etc/resolv.conf      from a working connection should have given you the DNS-IPs
<Sidewinder1> Kingsy, Probablt, but I don't know what it is. :-(
<Sidewinder1> Probably, even.
<Kingsy> llutz: that just gives me the local ip of my router... 192.168.1.1
<scriptwarlock> Guest78359, have you installed any additional drivers or update your fresh installed ubuntu?
<llutz> Kingsy: hence it works as dns-proxy/server
<Guest78359> Have not installed any addition drivers except the one it told me to, of my graphics card. (It didn't show any other ones.)
<Kingsy> llutz: so in the dns server box I just need the local router ip ?
<vu1kan> `Lynx, if you <sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade> it'll check the repos you have loaded for new packages and prompt you for a y/n to install them
<llutz> Kingsy: yes
<Kingsy> llutz: and what about the search domains? the same?
<`Lynx> vu1kan: kk
<Guest78359> Also this is a fresh install of ubuntu, just bought the computer less than 12 hours ago.
<llutz> Kingsy: "localdomain"  if you don't have a real local domainname
<Sidewinder1> Kingsy, Call your ISP, they'll give you primary and secondary domain name servers.
<scriptwarlock> Guest78359, did you enable the wifi by switching it on?
<Kingsy> k, let me enable this.. if I quit.. bad news :S
<llutz> Sidewinder1: no need if his router does the connections and runs an own dns-server (as it apparently does)
<Guest78359> Yes.
<rabc> hi anyone know if ubuntu can display a log or printout of your system like a msinfo doc
<Kingsy> seemed to work ! nice one
<Kingsy> thanks llutz
<llutz> np
<Sidewinder1> llutz, That makes sense but I've always used those givin by my ISP.
<scriptwarlock> Guest78359, i presumed your using ubuntu 11.04
<Guest78359> Yes.
<Sidewinder1> llutz, Then again my ISP supplies the router.
<llutz> Sidewinder1: will slow down dns-request if being behind a router with dns-proxy
<scriptwarlock> Guest78359, please post a little info on your laptop
<Sidewinder1> llutz, Ans I believe it was already configured.
<Guest78359> Acer Aspire 7551-7422
<Sidewinder1> And, even.
<llutz> Sidewinder1: it should be :) several ways to achieve a connection
<Sidewinder1> :-)
<l1nr007> Hi, how can I add a script to services ? so that I can use it as $: sudo service SCRIPT-NAME PARAMS ?
<dr_willis> !upstart | l1nr007
<ubottu> l1nr007: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ikonia> l1nr007: you'd need to right an upstart script
<dr_willis> l1nr007,  check existing /etc/init/ script and copy/edit one
<scriptwarlock> Guest78359, does the wifi led lit?.. please tag the handle you are talking
<l1nr007> does the upstart apply on all current & new users on machine ?
<dr_willis> l1nr007,  they are system services normally. so yes.
<l1nr007> you mean I copy the file to /etc/init
<l1nr007> ?
<M1_> Why does my Ubuntu try to open an executable (.bin) file in text editor when I click on it? And how can I change this? (permission to execute is already set)
<dr_willis> l1nr007,  You make a proper init script that you put in /etc/init
<Guest78359> Not sure how to tag. Also, not sure, wifi networks wont show, all grayed out. Only "enable wifi / enable network" able to be selected.
<ikonia> M1_: the bin file requires a shell to run normally
<dr_willis> M1_,  whats the bin file exactly?
<l1nr007> in fact I need to add the ddclient (from dyndns.com)
<dr_willis> bin = generic meaningless extension.
<l1nr007> if you're familiar with it.. please help me out
<dr_willis> l1nr007,  you could just run that from /etc/rc.local
<M1_> doesn't anyone else agree that an executable file should be executed when double-clicked?
<dr_willis> M1_,  i do not agree with that.
<dr_willis> M1_,  you can have trash files that accidently get executable bit set all the time.
<Sidewinder1> dr_willis, I thought that "bin" stood for binary.
<dr_willis> Sidewinder1,  and binary means very very little..
<l1nr007> so, I should copy the ddclient to /etc/rc.local/ ?
<dr_willis> l1nr007,  rc.local is a script  file.. read it.. edit it as needed
<scriptwarlock> Guest78359, type this on yur terminal.. fkill list
<scriptwarlock> Guest78359, rfkill list
<dr_willis> M1_,  you can mount ntfs/vfat/ in ways that every file is 'executable' and you would not want .jpg s being 'executed' by mistake..
<maxo> hi, are there any eucalyptus users here?
<Kingsy> if you do useradd -d /srv/http/    <-- that wont empty the contents of that folder will it? it will just assign the user to that folder? cos it already exists you see (so I don't need the -m)
<Guest78359> scriptwarlock, 0: acer-wireless: Wireless LAN
<Guest78359> 	Soft blocked: yes
<Guest78359> 	Hard blocked: no
<Guest78359> 1: phy0: Wireless LAN
<Guest78359> 	Soft blocked: no
<Guest78359> 	Hard blocked: no
<FloodBot1> Guest78359: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rabc> hi ive got a dell P4 2.8Ghz whats a good linux distro to use xubuntu, puppy, tiny core etc, im not good at command line and need GUI
<scriptwarlock> Guest78359, rfkill unblock wifi
<maxo> does anyone here use ubuntu enterprise/cloud?
<ikonia> rabc: you should have no problem with any modern distro assuming you have ram and a graphics card
<dr_willis> rabc,  most all come with gui.. and you should spend time learning the cli.
<dr_willis> rabc,  ubuntu can work well on that.
<Guest78359> scriptwarlock, didn't do anything.
<dr_willis> rabc,  i doubt if you will want to spend the timne learning the quirks of puppy or tiny core linux
<maxo> my question is - if you terminate an eucalyptus instance, all data is lost. Is there a way round this?
<scriptwarlock> Guest78359, is this the same machine you are using?
<rabc> ok thanks dr_willis, ikonia
<Guest78359> yes, I am connected via ethernet cable.
<l1nr007> thanks guys... I found one in the repository :)
<rabc> what about xubuntu
<dr_willis> rabc,  what about it.. use it if you want.
<scriptwarlock> Guest78359, try to reboot
<dr_willis> rabc,  you can install xubuntu desktop on ubuntu if you want to try them both.. dont overlook lubuntu also
<scriptwarlock> Guest78359, then connect only thru sifi
<scriptwarlock> Guest78359, then connect only thru wifi
<Guest78359> scriptwarlock, I've rebooted and connected through just wifi dozens of times. I've been at this for about 10 hours. My drivers were not compatible or something.
<Luca> llutz thanks so much
<Luca> it worked
<rabc> ok thanks dr_willis i tried latest ubuntu and it was slow, is it possible to for a minimal install with ubuntu
<Luca> you're the best :-)
<dr_willis> rabc,  if you found it slow.. you proberly needed more ram. or proper video card drivers
<scriptwarlock> after you issued those command try to reboot
<vu1kan> how would <grep -v [term]> translate into regex?
<scriptwarlock> Guest78359, after you issued those commands try to reboot and connect
<Guest78359> scriptwarlock, ok I'll try it, if it didn't work, I'll be back.
<scriptwarlock> Guest78359, k
<rabc> thx dr_willis much appreciated
<dr_willis> rabc,  the lightest 'full featured' ubuntu variant would be Lubuntu.
<mrpinky> hey, could somebody 'echo $GST_PLUGIN_PATH' and 'echo $GST_PLUGIN_SYSTEM_PATH' to see if either of those are defined on their ubuntu?
<rabc> k thanks
<fr00zz> Good afternoon to y'all
<katsrc> so I found the policy change that effected the Firefox update: http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/ubuntu-update-policy-change-probably-good-thing
<katsrc> i was just wondering is this limited to Mozilla Firefox?
<wifi-issues> scriptwarlock, didnt work.
<katsrc> can we see updates for other software too?
<katsrc> like LibreOffice
<scriptwarlock> Guest78359, rfkill list again
<M1_> How can I install the latest Sun (Oracle) java version?
<scriptwarlock> wifi-issues, rfkill list again
<zaytsev> hi! is there a way to disable avahi nowadays? /etc/default/avahi no longer exists
<wifi-issues> soft block is still in place
<dr_willis> M1_,  its in the partners repository
<dr_willis> !java | M1_
<ubottu> M1_: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Kingsy> can someone help me with useradd .. its not working the way I thought it would
<M1_> thanks..
<zaytsev> on the other hand I can't remove --purge it because wise maintainers depend unrelated packages on it
<akshatj> sun loo
<akshatj> *lol
<dr_willis> Kingsy,  perhaps you should use adduser instead?
<wifi-issues> scriptwarlock, softblock for acer-wireless: wireless lan is in place.
<Kingsy> useradd -d /srv/http/ qp; passwd qp; su qp; I don't start in /srv/http
<Kingsy> dr_willis: sorry yeah thats what I meant (just a typo) I have been using adduser
<scriptwarlock> wifi-issues, does it means all are now "no"?
<wifi-issues> Nope, Soft block is yes.
<scriptwarlock> wifi-issues, then it is still blocked
<Kingsy> dr_willis: what am doing wrong? from those commands I am using above
<wifi-issues> scriptwarlock, softblock is yes for the acer-wireless wiressless lan. No for the rest.
<wifi-issues> scriptwarlock, I tried to tell you that it didn't do anything last time when I entered that terminal code to unblock it.
<dr_willis> Kingsy,  check the /etc/ files that should have been made I guess.  it could be permissions in /srv/ that may be the issue if it existed beforhand.
<dr_willis> Kingsy,  try a simple 'login thatusername' instead of su
<scriptwarlock> wifi-issues, what was the terminal command again if you can recall
<foufis> hi is there a way to find the UUID number of a newly installed cd  rom drive?? sudo blkid does not report it...
<Kingsy> dr_willis: yeah well it does exist so it could be that, /srv/http/ is owned by root:root
<wifi-issues> I believe you said rfkill list unblock. Lemme scroll up and see what I entered in terminal.
<foufis> i need to add it to the /etc/fstab file
<wifi-issues> rfkill unblock wifi
<scriptwarlock> wifi-issues, no it sould be rfkill unblock wifi
<dr_willis> Kingsy,  i woudl think it would be yourusername:yourusername
<buzz8> hey guuys I need help
<scriptwarlock> wifi-issues, rfkill unblock wifi
<wifi-issues> and it didnt do anything
<Kingsy> dr_willis: yeah, do you have to do this before you add the user?
<buzz8> I did something wrong trying to upgrade the ALSA drivers and now my sound doesn't work
<scriptwarlock> then after issuing those commands try to check if it is now "no"
<scriptwarlock> wifi-issuesthen after issuing those commands try to check if it is now "no"
<dr_willis> Kingsy,  i would think it wouldent matter. I thought adduser made the dirs if they dident exist.. so if they DID exist.. you would proberly have to fix the permissions
<buzz8> can anybody guide me through the issue?
<scriptwarlock> wifi-issues, then after issuing those commands try to check if it is now "no"
<jeru-zw> are there drivers for the canon mg5240
<jeru-zw> it's a printer/scanner
<wifi-issues> scriptwarlock, still the same. "Yes" "no" | "no" "no"
<dr_willis> jeru-zw,  canon can have very poor linux support. Check the linuxprinting.org (or somthing like that) web suite and the cups.org web site to see how suypported it is.
<Kingsy> dr_willis: well you cant do it before the user exists cos chown says "invalid user"
<scriptwarlock> wifi-issues, to check "rfkill list" to unblock "rfkill unblock wifi"
<JessicaRN> a little off-topic: my daughter has hosed her music collection and I'm trying to fix it.  Is there any ubuntu util to open up a M4A if you can no long access the license files?
<dr_willis> jeru-zw,  for the scanner - check the sane web site.
<dr_willis> JessicaRN,  DRM protected files - proberly not.
<Kingsy> dr_willis: if you try and add the user to a directory that does exist but its root:root it doesnt changes the permissions, cos if you remove the user it says "/srv/http/ is not owned by user"
<jeru-zw> dr_willis thanks
<JessicaRN> whatchu talkin 'bout, willis?  serious?
<wifi-issues> scriptwarlock, still the same as it was, Yes, no, no no. It just clears the terminal line as if you were to press enter, doesn't do anything.
<dr_willis> JessicaRN,  'DRM' = Dirty Rotten Money :)
<Sidewinder1> JessicaRN, You could always try to open it in Totem.
<Kingsy> dr_willis: so what would you do?
<JessicaRN> No one has "fixed" the problem yet?
<dr_willis> Kingsy,  change the permissions after adding the user then>
<scriptwarlock> wifi-issues, ok try this again
<dr_willis> JessicaRN,  the fix is to stop buying drm protected stuff from my point of view.
<JessicaRN> yeah
<dr_willis> JessicaRN,  where did this file ven come from?
<JessicaRN> i agree.  I never do, myself
<scriptwarlock> wifi-issues, rfkill unblock all  ----  rfkill unblock wifi --- rfkill list and post the result.. be sure the wifi button was enabled
<Kingsy> dr_willis: then what?
<JessicaRN> my daughter has bought them from various sources over the years.  they are not sorted by vendor
<dr_willis> i have several  'legal movies' that came as parts of special offers.. that basically i cant play on anything i have
<dr_willis> Kingsy,  then see if the login thing works.
<Kingsy> ah ok
<dr_willis> Logical :)
<wifi-issues> scriptwarlock, commands didnt work, wifi button enabled, results are: yes, no, no, no. Same...
<JessicaRN> (funny, Dr willis is helping nurse Jessica)
<scriptwarlock> wifi-issues, a detailed post of the result
<Kingsy> dr_willis: ah ok, it worked.. nice one thanks
<wifi-issues> 0: acer-wiresless: Wireless Lan Soft blocked: yes Hard blocked: no 1: phy0: Wireless Lan Soft blocked: no Hard blocked: no
<vincentgotajob> can the file in the openoffice be saved as .doc?
<vincentgotajob> I can open it in the window cause it is .odt
<vincentgotajob> I cant
<dr_willis> vincentgotajob,  openoffice exists for windows also.. and i think OO can export to .doc
<JessicaRN> are there any loopback tools that can do this?  I guess that doesn't make sense, does it?  You need to be able to play it to loop it back.  Any other solutions?
<dr_willis> or docx
<emr> hi, in nautilus how i can activate address bar?
<dr_willis> emr,  ctrl-l
<vincentgotajob> thanks dr_willis
<emr> dr_willis, thank you how can keep permanent
<vincentgotajob> I just found that I miss some items in OO,I can save it as .doc
<dr_willis> emr,  theres some gconf setting for that..   ubuntu-tweak may have a check box to enable it also.
<Sidewinder1> JessicaRN, Have you had a look at FFMPG and its GUI, Winff?
<dr_willis> Not sure of any other gui ways to toggle that.
<emr> dr_willis thanks
<JessicaRN> side: no I haven't.  do they need the license?
<Sidewinder1> JessicaRN, Or maybe it's FFMPEG, I forget, but you maybe able to open it and re-encode it.
<Sidewinder1> JessicaRN, No, it's foss.
<Alvo> how can i make my modifications in /etc/resolv.conf durable? everytime i logon these entries are resetted by the networkmenager
<wifi-issues> Did you receive my message scriptwarlock?
<binni> can I make a playlist in banshee that includes both "vidoes" and "music" (videos and audio files)?
<JessicaRN> foss?  is that the app name?
<Kohta> Neato
<genii-around> JessicaRN: foss means fully open source software
<Pici> !FOSS
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<JessicaRN> *duh*  sorry
<binni> genii-around: What? no it doesn't, it means Free & Open Source Software
<Pici> Hrm. That wasn't as informative as I thought it would be.
<binni> the combination of the terms Free Software and Open Source Software.
<the_german> hi @ all! I am trying to set up lirc with an "igorplugusb" IR Receiver. I use a "Tevion MD 41666" (not sure whether it is senden RC-5 signals). "irw" isnt giving me any input signals. Any ideas? --> Already tried #lirc
<JessicaRN> yeah, got it now.
<Sidewinder1> JessicaRN, Have a look here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ffmpeg  It's also in the repositories.
<JessicaRN> i'm a little slow on the uptake.  still early here.
<genii-around> binni: Aaah, my mistake then. I always thought the f was for "fully"
<dr_willis> Im not sure how well ffmpeg can 'remove' drm protexction. i guess it depends on the protection
 * genii-around makes more coffee and starts consuming it
<JessicaRN> no one has broken drm yet?
 * Sidewinder1 Is workin' on his second cup-o-coffee.
<emr> how i can enable side pane permanently?
<emr> i mean extra pane (sorry)
<Sidewinder1> JessicaRN, Yes they have; but, we can't discuss it here. ;-)
<JessicaRN> LOL
<JessicaRN> big brother is listening
<dr_willis> JessicaRN,  thers 1000's of kinds of DRM.
<JessicaRN> all of them the work of SATAN!!!
<dr_willis> and basically its against the DMCA to do so.
<JessicaRN> f*** the DCMA
<dr_willis> and its OT for this channel.
<io> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Sidewinder1> JessicaRN, Nah, it's just Pici. :-) Side waves...
<JessicaRN> side: can you IM me?
<dr_willis> JessicaRN,  so go buy the cd's  i guess.
<JessicaRN> she already bought the dang music once...
<dr_willis> JessicaRN,   techincally you 'licensed' the music.
<wifi-issues> Is there anyone here who can assist me with a wifi connection issue? I am soft blocked from 11.04, rfkill command will not work.
<b33f> Hi i was wondering if any one is using ubuntu in dual-boot with SSD's, if so shoot me a pm
<wifi-issues> rf kill all / wifi will not work.
<dr_willis> b33f,  shouldent matter if its ssd or not. clarify the probelm to the channel.
<b33f> no real problem just wondering about partition alignment and so forth
<dr_willis> thats the reason i see gparted  always put a 1mb or so 'space' between disk partitions these days I thouight.
<dr_willis> bbl. off to the Pharmacy
<scriptwarlock> wifi-issues, iwlist scan
<b33f> mm and what about wear on the ssd is it overhyped?
<scriptwarlock> wifi-issues, sorry im in the middle of concert
<wifi-issues> lo interface doesnt support scanning etho "same message" wlan- no scan results
<b33f> anyways if anyone feels like sharing their experience and performance over time shoot me a pm, i can't really watch the main channel for extended periods of time :))
<wifi-issues> scriptwarlock, fixed it by black listing acer-wmi to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf with: sudo su            echo "blacklist acer-wmi" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf                       exit
<scriptwarlock> wifi-issues, oh there you go congrats on figuring out
<scriptwarlock> wifi-issues, sorry very busy here
<zOOd> hi, I'm trying to use a shared directory, but it doesnt show in "network". More over, adfter an smbclient -L localhost, Server and Master remain empty. Any help welcome.
<neoclass> hello
<neoclass> anyone has invit for quora ?
<neoclass> please :)
<Pici> neoclass: That has nothing to do with this channel, please stop.
<dr_willis> b33f,  i think those ssd;s are so new.. its hard to tell how long they will really last.  I bet marketing has the lifetime over-estimated
<neoclass> ok, sorry
<go7enks_> hey guys
<go7enks_> need some help
<go7enks_> i was trying to fix an issue with my laptop mic (upgrading alsa drivers) and something went wrong
<go7enks_> now my sound doesn't work at all
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<go7enks_> this is what I was doing: 1. download the patch here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...ony-Vaio.patch  2. download AlsaUpgrade-1.0.24-2.tar.gz  3. copy both files to /opt  4. cd /opt 5. sudo tar xzvf AlsaUpgrade-1.0.24-2.tar.gz 6. sudo chmod +x AlsaUpgrade-1.0.24-2.sh 7. sudo ./AlsaUpgrade-1.0.24-2.sh -d 8. sudo patch /opt/Alsa-1.0.24/alsa-driver-1.0.24/sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c < 0001-ALSA-HDA-Fix-single-internal-mic-on-A
<dr_willis> zOOd,  ive noticed those tools  and samba tends to not see all my shares. I just enter the actual path in the gnome file manager - ctrl-l    smb://servername/sharename   and it sees them here.. I naver seen them when i browse the network.
<b33f> dr_willis, well i'v been looking over IDF2010 track on ssd's and they seem pretty optimistic
<Coffe> Hello , playing with ipv6 ..  seems like i cant get my clients to send there hostname to dhcpdv6 server so they register in the dns, anyone know hos to solve this ?
<io> go7enks_: and at what stage did 'something go wrong'?
<dr_willis> b33f,  im waiting for the new mini sized standazrd tio come out. :) so i can have s3everal on the mb.  - but i need space space and space,. right now. not speed.
<go7enks_> I got stuck at number 8 on that list
<etorix_> as long as we're offtopic
<io> go7enks_: can you explain 'got stuck'?
<zOOd> dr_willis: thx, it works :-D
<go7enks_> yeahgimme one sec
<io> go7enks_: also please use pastebin if you're going to be pasting a lot of text
<dr_willis> zOOd,  yea. samba browsing has been breaking worse and worse in each new ubuntu release ive tried.. not sure if its any better in other disrtos.. samba/windows 7 seems to make it even worse.
<go7enks_> how do I use pastbin?
<b33f> dr_willis, well i'm into pentesting and VM i intend to put a SSD in a asus laptop i bought
<io> !paste | go7enks_
<ubottu> go7enks_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dr_willis> bbl
<ntr0py> Which version of automake is the most common one to use?
<io> !info automake | ntr0py
<ubottu> ntr0py: automake (source: automake1.11): A tool for generating GNU Standards-compliant Makefiles. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.11.1-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 530 kB, installed size 1764 kB
<go7enks_> io: I sent the command at poin 9 of the list above and got this:   alsa-driver-1.0.24 make failed
<etorix_> http://www.guardian.co.uk/news/defence-and-security-blog/2011/jun/20/nato-and-libya-and-gaddafi-and-airstrikes    NATO has bombed libya 11,500 times.,  11,500 sorties by their own account.  This is NAKED AGRESSION AND TERRORISM
<ntr0py> thanks the automake pkg is working...
<io> 4/sb end
<io> go7enks_: the list was incomplete, could you pastebin it or show a link to it please?
<go7enks_> here's the link
<go7enks_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10965856&postcount=76
<buttermilcher> hi
<buttermilcher> can i use !! in an alias or function somehow?
<buttermilcher> quit
<go7enks_> io: in case you missed it http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10965856&postcount=76
<perlsyntax> If i want to have all the file to gtk2 for perl from source i need to do this.apt-get build-dep gtk2?
<perlsyntax> if i am right.
<perlsyntax> ?
<Pici> perlsyntax: For perl? build-dep installs all of the dependencies needed to compile the gtk2 package from source.
<perlsyntax> like this apt-get build-dep gtk2 right that what you mean?
<Pici> perlsyntax: Firstly, 'gtk2' isn't a valid package name. Secondly, that doesn't have anything to do with perl,
<perlsyntax> i see
<Pici> perlsyntax: What are you actually trying to do?
<perlsyntax> i try to install the perl gtk2 from cpan.
<dudi> hello I need little help with installing PPA
<perlsyntax> i just want to make sure i got all the package for it so i can build it with cpan.
<dudi> I want to install that https://launchpad.net/~manu-tm/+archive/newsrssticker
<Pici> perlsyntax: libgtk2-perl is in the repositires.
<perlsyntax> i know that.i compile perl from source code.
<dudi> I add those two lines in source.list
<Pici> perlsyntax: Then if you want the build dependencies for that package do: sudo apt-get build-dep libgtk2-perl
<go7enks__> io: are you there?
<perlsyntax> thanks
<Pici> dudi: which two lines?
<go7enks__> anybody can help me with a sound issue?
<dudi> Pici, those "Technical detals about this PPA" (natty 11.04)
<Pici> dudi: Okay, and what issue are you havign?
<go7enks__> please?
<dudi> apparently I add PPA to system but then what?
<Pici> dudi: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install news
<go7enks__> i was trying to install an upgrade to the alsa driver yesterday (following these instruction) but got stuck at point 9. now my sound doesn't work at all, whereas before it was working
<go7enks__> anybody knows how to fix this?
<dudi> Pici, thanks I for help it works :) but how you know that I had to type " news "
<Pici> dudi: Because thats the name of the package that is published by that ppa.
<Neosano> So I was installing ubuntu-restricted-extras, download has finished and it started to unpack things, when suddenly it disconnected me from the internet. flash player and other things failed to install. Now what?
<dudi> Pici, damn right I didn't connect "Package" at the bottom of the site
<dudi> thanks
<go7enks__> nobody can help me? :=
<odix> anybody know why apt-get update won't work?
<Neosano> odix, what does it say?
<odix> it just sits at 0% and never connects
<Neosano> odix, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-313570.html
<Neosano> maybe it will help ya
<EgyParadox> odix: Do you  have proxy configuration?
<odix> no
<odix> my network is up
<Pici> odix: what release of Ubuntu, can you ping and resolve the dns name the archive server that you're trying to connect to?
<odix> hmm
<odix> it seems my network is fluctuation
<odix> fluctuating*
<odix> its connected to a cisco switch...then goes to a load balancer..brb
<Sovek> Hey everyone, slight issue. Running Ubuntu 11.04 and would like to install Firefox 5, but I can't seem to be able to do so
<Neosano> Sovek why?
<Neosano> Sovek there's a ppa, did you try it?
<Sovek> ppa?
<genii-around> !ff5
<ubottu> Firefox 5 packages are currently building!  The new version will be available as a security update in Natty/11.04.  If you'd like Fx5 in earlier releases, you will need to use the following !PPA: http://pad.lv/ppa/mozillateam/firefox-stable/
<stanman246>  /join #joomla
<iceroot> major-update of firefox within a normal ubuntu-release?
<stanman246> lol
<stanman246> sry
<Neosano> and still, how can I finish installation of ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Sovek> when I input tar xjf firefox-*.tar.bz2 like the website says, it does nothing
<Neosano> iceroot, it's not that major really
<Neosano> Sovek just use the ppa!
<iceroot> Neosano: but that is not the normal way
<iceroot> Neosano: its not a sec-update
<odix> ifconfig gives me a router ip..
<odix> still cant connect
<odix> dhclient works
<Sovek> PPA does not have Natty
<madlatvian> anyone got a samsung series 9 laptop
<Neosano> Sovek, http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/05/install-firefox-5-beta-in-ubuntu-1104.html
<iceroot> !anyone | madlatvian
<ubottu> madlatvian: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<braunstein> l
<Sidewinder1> Neosano, Perhaps, in Synaptic you can "Fix Broken Packages"? If not you could always "Completely Remove" restricted extras then "Reinstall".
<eracoon> is there a tool in ubuntu to detect the sexual orientation of a fruitfly?
<Pici> Sovek: Firefox 5 should come down as a security update in Natty. Just do you normal package update procedure and you should be good.
<Pici> Sovek: No extra steps needed.
<big_t> trying to convert my neighbor to ubuntu, he has some MSI board and a USB keyboard, I see no LEGACY USB SUPPORT option in the bios :( keyboard works in bios, but on boot grub hangs. Any of you ubuntu helpers seen this issue?
<bazhang> eracoon, no of course not
<Sovek> its not showing up, you would think but no
<Neosano> Sidewinder1, doesn't work, ubuntu-restricted-extras is a meta package :|
<Pici> Sovek: Its possible your mirror hasn't gotten it yet. How did you check for updates?
<Neosano> Sidewinder1, so I can remove it, but it would do nothing!
<lollo8> hi guys
<Sovek> update package manager
<Pici> Sovek: And which mirror are you using?
<eracoon> ow... thats a shame
<Sidewinder1> Neosano, Sorry then, that's about as far as I can go. :-(
<eracoon> is there a tool then to count the spots on a giraffe
<bazhang> eracoon, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<eracoon> apolegize I must
 * Sovek isn't sure
<Sovek> Pici, I'm a Linux noob....
<Pici> Sovek: Can you pastebin the output of this command for me: apt-cache policy firefox
<Pici> Sovek: use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Sovek> gimme a sec using another repository that is supposed to work
<Sovek> my terminal is tied up ATM
<OerHeks> Sovek, you can open as many terminals as you like
<alienmindtrick> how do i prevent having 3 popup login boxes every time i start my machine?
<Sovek> and OerHeks, no you can't not under Natty
<Sovek> which is why I dislike the unity interface
<bazhang> Sovek, sure you can
<lollo8> guys I need some help
<bazhang> lollo8, with what
<alienmindtrick> sovek: yes, i changed mine from unity to gnome3. far better desktop, imo
<Pici> Sovek: You don't need to use unity if you don't like it, just pick Ubuntu Classic from the login menu
<alienmindtrick> +1
<spacebug-> Sovek: you can run as many as terminals as you like
<lollo8> I was trying tu upgrade the ALSA drivers following this instructions:http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10965856&postcount=76 (in the quote)
<lollo8> but at point 9 I got stuck
<lollo8> now sound doesn't work at all
<dudi> Pici, another problem - I use wrong number of pixels and now my bar is under unity top bar
<lollo8> i'm lost
<spacebug-> middle click the terminal icon in the launcher to run a new instance
<madlatvian> xsessions are good for launching terminals
<bazhang> lollo8, and it worked before the forums post work?
<dudi> Pici, I try re-install but it didn't work
<lollo8> sound worked
<lollo8> yeah
<lollo8> that was ti fix the mic
<bazhang> lollo8, then why do that
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dudi> 1
<lollo8> i did it to fix the mic, which didnt work
<Sovek> wait, Pici, what login menu?
<coz_> lollo8,  ooo,,, even that post  says it didnt work....
<Pici> !classic | Sovek
<ubottu> Sovek: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<lollo8> well that's me in the forums
<lollo8> it worked for everybody else
<coz_> lollo8,  ah  ok
<alienmindtrick> ubottu: if i've pasted a multiline post to http://goo.gl/ixcN9...what then?
<ubottu> alienmindtrick: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lollo8> i guess i just have to reinstall the old alsa driver
<alienmindtrick> :0
<lollo8> how do i do that?
<coz_> lollo8,  i would also go to the #alsa channel as well
<alienmindtrick> bot or not, you're smarter than me, ubottu!
<lollo8> oh ok, ill go to the alsa channel
<lollo8> thanks
<coz_> lollo8,  and the #pulseaudio channel
<Neosano> ubuntu-restricted-extras failed to install(internet connection went down), how can I reinstall it?
<coz_> Neosano,  did you try installing again?
<bazhang> Neosano, it failed? then its not installed. try again
<Pici> alienmindtrick: If you're trying to share a paste with us, you need to give us the url of the page that came up after you pressed the button on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<coz_> Neosano,  if it doesnt from the terminal    , open synaptic package manager , hit search and type in ubuntu restricted
<dudi_> So what Pici have any idea?
<alienmindtrick> Pici:  thanks.  here it is:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/630799/
<Neosano> bazhang, coz_, it downloaded the packages, then while installing I was disconnected from the internet. for example flashplugin-installer uses internet while installing, now nothing works but the ubuntu-restricted extras is installed
<Pici> dudi: I don't use unity myself, so I'm not the best person to ask about it.  Just ask the channel and if someone knows they will respond.
<alienmindtrick> Pici: i think that i should add more information to that and try again. wait one, please.
<coz_> Neosano,  try   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras  from terminal ,, see if it asks you to do anything
<Neosano> coz_, says it is installed
<coz_> Neosano,   hmm   ok open synaptic package manager and search for it,, if it is ticked,, mark it for removal , then reinstall it
<Neosano> coz_, it installs/reinstalls fine.
<GregAce> hi people
<Neosano> coz_, but I don't get the needed packages reinstalled
<coz_> Neosano,   are you sure flas is not installed?
<Pici> Neosano: which package(s) failed to install?
<Pici> Neosano: Doing a: sudo apt-get install --reinstall packagename    should fix them
<coz_> Neosano,  open firefox,, in the address field type    about:plugins
<Neosano> Pici, I don't know, all packages that download something when installing. for example flashplugin-installer, but not only, I've seen several fail messages
<Neosano> coz_, I'm sure it's not installed
<largo> connect irc.anonops.li
<Pici> Neosano: flashplugin-installer and ttf-mscorefonts-installer are the the packages that I believe  need an internet connection to install. try reinstalling both of those packages using the method I stated above.
<Neosano> Pici, it reinstalled ubuntu-restricted-extras package, nothing else was reinstalled
<Pici> Neosano: no no.... do: sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Neosano> Pici, yeah, that's going to work. are you sure other packages were installed correctly?
<alienmindtrick> OK, take 2:  SNAP!   http://paste.ubuntu.com/630805/
<Pici> Neosano: I'm pretty sure. Those are the only two -installer packages that get installed by u-r-e
<dr_willis> i was thinking you could do dpkg-reconfigure flashplugin-installer   but i guess its the same differance
<Neosano> ok! thanks a lot :)
<cRe3p> just testing my new dev (irc client) is it working ?
<Pici> alienmindtrick: I think you mentioned earlier that you had installed the gnome3 ppa? If so, that is unsupported, we don't know what changes and/or problems that will cause for you.
<Pici> !test | cRe3p
<ubottu> cRe3p: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<coz_> cRe3p,  I can see you
<cloventt> cRe3p: I can't.
<cRe3p> ok thanks a lot everybody
<cRe3p> it works !
<alienmindtrick> Pici: this problem started when i downloaded 11.04, and i didn't change the gnome3 ppa until yesterday. this problem predates that.
<alienmindtrick> Pici: and i've just discovered that now i can't unlock ANY keys
<isleshocky77> Is there a way to restrict a specific authorized public key to only a certain ip address? Case in point I want to set up a public/private key for my laptop to my desktop without a passphrase, but only allow to be used from the local ip address.
<coz_> isleshocky77,  mm  I think that is beyong my skillset,, if no one can answer here you can also try the ##linux channel
<coz_> beyond
<isleshocky77> coz_: Thanks. I was looking for a an alt room as well. I tried #ssh but there were only 2 other people in there.
<Pici> alienmindtrick: did you try any of these fixes before you installed the ppa?
<alienmindtrick> Pici: yes
<llutz> isleshocky77: prepend         from="trusted.domain.com"      to the key in authorized_keys
<arch_is_awesome> Hello, everyone.
<coz_> hey
<Pici> isleshocky77: fyi: #openssh is probably the best channel to ask in, not #ssh
<alienmindtrick> Pici: i also discovered, and should have added this to the longer post, that even if i unlock a key, when i restart my machine, it's locked again
<DrHalan> hey, i want to develop a website in JSP/Java Servlets using eclipse. On windows i would install Java EE but on Linux theres only a shellscript to do that...don't want to install it via shellscript. Any help on that?
<isleshocky77> llutz: Awesome if that works! Where did you find that? I don't immediately see anything on the google or in the man pages.
<llutz> isleshocky77: http://www.eng.cam.ac.uk/help/jpmg/ssh/authorized_keys_howto.html
<Pici> alienmindtrick: I don't have a desktop install here to test along with you, but I'd make sure that your gnome config files in your home directory are all owned by you.
<isleshocky77> llutz: Thanks!
<alienmindtrick> Pici: do you have a link to how i'd do that, or can you tell me how?
<arch_is_awesome> This channel has 1548 users???!!!
<dr_willis> arch_is_awesome,  its a slow day
<nyuszika7h> Hi, does Ubuntu have an /etc/inittab file?
<llutz> isleshocky77: btw, "man ssh-keygen" "-O contraint"
<dr_willis> !inittab
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<nyuszika7h> Mkaysi: ^
<dr_willis> nyuszika7h,  thats the old sysv method.. ubuntu uses upstart
<nyuszika7h> dr_willis: ah, ok, Arch uses inittab
<dr_willis> arch is weird in many other ways....
<dr_willis> :)
<Toph2> drdo you help develope linux?
<Toph2> dr_willis,,, ?
<dr_willis> Toph2,  Huh?
<isleshocky77> llutz: I'm not seeing anything on that in my man.
<Toph2> like, do you work on code for some linux disto?
<nyuszika7h> dr_willis: for example?
<dr_willis> Toph2,  No.
<dr_willis> nyuszika7h,  go read the arch wiki. :)
<Toph2> dr_willis,,, ok,, just asking because you seem so knowledgeable
<nyuszika7h> dr_willis: their own wiki won't say it's weird :P
<dr_willis> nyuszika7h,  their wiki is proof its weird...
<nyuszika7h> lol
<llutz> isleshocky77: maybe its   "-O option"     just figured a difference between man-pages squeeze/sid
<nyuszika7h> does Ubuntu have a wiki? :P
<dr_willis> !wiki
<ubottu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<coz_> nyuszika7h,  you have already gone to #archlinux channel..yes?
<dr_willis> theres the askubuntu.com site also.
<go7enks> guys, I need to reinstall build-essentials package
<isleshocky77> llutz: I thought you might of meant that. I checked, no -o -O -0
<nyuszika7h> coz_: not yet, but I'm joined to id
<nyuszika7h> it*
<dr_willis> the arch wiki and gentoo wikis are often good to check out for some good info to use :)
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<coz_> go7enks,  sudo apt-get install --reinstall build-essential
<ceed^> Hi, I wold like to boot one of the older kernel versions installed on my Natty laptop, but there's no menu to choose it. How do I get to/ enable that menu?
<dr_willis> ceed^,  the /etc/default/grub file I think has a entry for the # of kernel entries to show. theres some option to show all of them.
<llutz> isleshocky77: lets take this one :) http://www.manpagez.com/man/1/ssh-keygen/
<alienmindtrick> how do i make sure the gnome config files in my home directory are all owned by me?
<dr_willis> alienmindtrick,  chown them all  if you want. check ls -l output to see who they are owned by.
<dr_willis> !chown
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<vxd_> hi all ... plz someone help me how to setup a pptp conexion (vpn) on backtrack 4 !
<go7enks> coz_ it says it's unable to locate the package build essentials
<alienmindtrick> dr willis: i have no idea what that meant
<coz_> go7enks,  no  "s"  on essential
<dr_willis> alienmindtrick,  time to read up on linux permissions and ownership then i guess.
<Sidewinder1> !backtrack > vxd_
<ubottu> vxd_, please see my private message
<vxd_> ok cheeking your pm ubottu
<Sidewinder1> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<vxd_> ubottu ok thanks
<alienmindtrick> dr willis: it's people like you who are why ubuntu will never be a widely accepted operating system. thanks for your condescension.
<dr_willis> alienmindtrick,  theres a reason people spend time writing these guides.
<dr_willis> alienmindtrick,  i could give you some obscure command.. but you havent been clear ion the problem
<alienmindtrick> dr willis: there's a reason for why this IRC channel exists
<inashdeen> hi guys, need a guide, i had installed ubuntu several time, and now, i am having many swap on my system. need to remove the unused swap, but how to know which swap is assigned to my system? thanks in advance
<dr_willis> ls -a shows ownership.. was that what you wanted for an answer?
<Sidewinder1> dr_willis, Guess that's what 'ya get for tryin' to hep. :-(
<dr_willis> Sidewinder1,  yep.
<Kyokan> Hello.  I am unable to boot because my disk won't mount after a weird crash.  I think the file system is corrupted.  Is anyone able to help please?
<alienmindtrick> dr willis: Pici was assisting me, but apparently he left after telling me to check that i owned those files. but again, thanks so much for your  help.
<RobinJ> i've got a dual-monitor setup with ubuntu 10.10, configured using the nvidia tool. works just fine, except that i cant dra windows across the monitors. it moves fine but when i let it go it just snaps back to the first display
<BluesKaj> alienmindtrick, well, checkout the #windows chat to see how much better things are over there
<Pici> alienmindtrick: Sorry, got sidetracked with real work on my end.  Did you figure things out?
<RobinJ> any help?
<alienmindtrick> Pici: no
<EgyParadox> inashdeen u mean how much swap u have?
<dr_willis> ls -al  ->   shows who owns what.  - you should see your user name shown as the owner and group.
<alienmindtrick> BluesKaj: piss off
<inashdeen> EgyParadox : i think its 3 or 4
<Sidewinder1> Kyokan, You could boot to LiveCD and run fsck on the file system in questiopn.
<inashdeen> wait
<Sidewinder1> question, even.
<Pici> alienmindtrick: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~/.config/ ~/.gnome*
<BluesKaj> alienmindtrick, now now :)
<Pici> alienmindtrick, BluesKaj: both of you stop it.
<Kyokan> Sidewinder:  I am using livedisk now should i just type fsck in a terminal?
<coz_> alienmindtrick,  language  and courtesy  :)
<alienmindtrick> everyone has a right to defend themselves
<ablmf333> My screen seems not big enough to show evolution's preference window.
<inashdeen> EgyParadox : i got 5, including the latesr
<alienmindtrick> and i wasn't the one who started the foul behavior
<inashdeen> latest
<ablmf333> I can't see the bottom of the email preference tab
<ablmf333> And there's not scroll bar on it
<Pici> !enter | inashdeen ablmf333
<ubottu> inashdeen ablmf333: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<RobinJ> huh
<dr_willis> ablmf333,  as a work around you can  alt-click anywhere in a window and drag it around.
<RobinJ> the problem seems to be compiz
<go7enks> thanks!
<dr_willis> ablmf333,  is your screen res set real low?
<hwilde> alienmindtrick, the command you need is,    sudo chown -R `whoami`:`whoami` ~/.gnome2*
<EgyParadox> inashdeen: You've created a swap partition everytime you install ubuntu therefore u have many swap partitions?
<EgyParadox> a new swap*
<ablmf333> dr_willis: not, it's 13?? x 7xx
<dr_willis> ablmf333,  thats weird.
<alienmindtrick> hwilde: should i use that command versus Pici's, or in addition to?
<coz_> RobinJ,   how did you set this up in nvidia-settings?   separate xscreens?
<hwilde> alienmindtrick, just do what I said.
<ablmf333> dr_willis: I can show you guys screen shot
<dr_willis> alienmindtrick,  the commands do the same thing.
<Sidewinder1> alienmindtrick, "whoami" will tell your username on the system.
<dr_willis> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<coz_> RobinJ,   you want to use twinview  from nvidia settings,, not separate xscreens
<RobinJ> i did
<Sidewinder1> alienmindtrick, Then use Pici's chown command with sudo.
<demonspork> how do I keep grub2 from listing all the available kernels when I run update-grub? I would rather it list only the 2 previous kernels, and I don't know how to do that in grub2 yet
<RobinJ> compiz seems to be the problem, the wobbly windows thing snaps them back
<llutz> demonspork: remove old kernels
<coz_> RobinJ,   compiz isnt the problem
<coz_> RobinJ,  this is your driver set up
<RobinJ> it is, when i turn tehe wobbly windows plugin of there' sno problem anymore xd
<pc-eco> hola
<bazhang> !es | pc-eco
<ubottu> pc-eco: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<llutz> demonspork: or use a /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<coz_> RobinJ,   are you saying that  when you move your window towards the other monitor it does something weird?
<RobinJ> no, it doesnt :p the weird thing happens when i lift my mouse button :p
<ablmf333> dr_willis: http://i.imgur.com/1Disp.png
<RobinJ> then it just snaps back to its origninal position
<RobinJ> unless i let the wobly windows effect complete first
<coz_> RobinJ,   open ccsm   disable   "Grid" plugin,, see if that fixes it
<RobinJ> thats the only reason why i still use compiz -.-
<Kyokan> Sidewinder:  I pasted the results of fsck in pastebin (I think)!
<hwilde> RobinJ, so turn off wobbly windows .
<coz_> RobinJ,   ok  open ccsm  go to Preferences  and hit the reset to defaults button,,
<RobinJ> turning of grid does not help, turning of wobbly windows does :p
<dr_willis> ablmf333,  looks like its a badly designed gui. try the alt-click and drag trick to move the window upward
<coz_> RobinJ,   restart compiz from terminal with    compiz --replace  & diswon
<coz_> RobinJ,   rather   compiz --replace & disown
<o2oo> Hello------------------
<coz_> hey
<RobinJ> sigh
<Mostoles> you have seen this timelapse of how you build the supercomputer Magerit Spain the most powerful?
<coz_> oy
<o2oo> Are you using ubuntu chatting now?
<coz_> o2oo,  yes I am
<iridium>  Mostoles, what?
<o2oo> I am using iPad 2
<Mostoles> can I put a http direction?
<coz_> o2oo,  excellent,,  do you have an issue  with ubuntu?
<dr_willis> ubuntu on an ipad2 ?
 * dr_willis missreads
<o2oo> coz_: Nope
<iridium> !es | Mostoles
<ubottu> Mostoles: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<o2oo> dr_willis: Haha, could I ?
<coz_> o2oo,  ok  so you just wanted to let us kn ow you are on an ipad2 ..yes?
<bazhang> o2oo, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Mostoles> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vd6IipXAWSU
<bazhang> Mostoles, dont paste that here
<Mostoles> oks
<th30n3> OK folks, I gotta say, that Ubuntu 11.04 sucks ass. I love Ubuntu, but was very disappointed in 11.04
<iridium> nobody is interested on spanish stuff, maybe in the -es channel you will have better luck
<coz_> th30n3,  did you switch to classic  session?
<o2oo> I wonder if when ubuntu could be excellent as iOS
<jrib> th30n3: ok, keep in mind this channel is for *support*
<alienmindtrick> Pici: no change. i still get 3 login prompts.
<bazhang> o2oo, lets keep chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Kyokan> Is anyone able to assist me to fix my disk/file system please?
<o2oo> coz_:  not that
<nikitis> hello
<th30n3> jrib: yes I know, and sorry, but I had to get that off my chest :)
<o2oo> bazhang: Why could not here
<bazhang> o2oo, its not the chat channel. its for ubuntu support only
<scriptwarlock> o2oo, lets chat to offtopic about dataton watchout epic fail
<inashdeen> hi, need a guide, i have 5 swap in my comp, thanks to repeated reinstallation of ubuntu, i want to delete the other 4, but how do i detect which swap is connected to my current OS? thanks in advance
<nikitis> How can I load a python script during gnome login screen?
<coz_> th30n3,  you might like the classic mode   ,, log off and change session to classic
<o2oo> bazhang: Ok
<|flyte|> Hi everyone. I have a box that I want to set up a number of ubuntu VM's on. What hypervisor / OS do I install to host these VMs?
<aeon-ltd> |flyte|: why not ubuntu? anything secure and stable i'd say will do unless you have requirements like using minimal resources and drive space
<inashdeen> nikitis : use startup applications :)
<|flyte|> aeon-ltd, Oh, I thought the host OS would be VMWare Server (I thought that was the OS )
<nikitis> inashdeen: does that work during login screen?  or after you login?
<coz_> |flyte|,  no just install ubuntu   then use  vm software there
<j-r> hi I want to find a service which send me the ip adress of my router by mail. do you know such a service ?
<inashdeen> that work on login, not really sure wether before or after, but i think its mainly depends on how you arrange it
<|flyte|> coz_ gotchya
<inashdeen> nikitis : i suppose it is before. coz, i do build some on buc, it works okay
<go7enks> sorry guys, superstupid question
<nikitis> inashdeen: i need it to load and run before login
<inashdeen> nikitis : ok not sure then, sorry
<inashdeen> hi, anyone knows how to detect which swap is attached to your Os?
<dr_willis> nikitis,  theres /etc/rc.local  If its not a X gui app
<ohir> |flyte|: for gui you may use virtualbox-ose package, for many server instances I'd advise xen
<nikitis> dr_willis: it's a python touchscreen driver
<|flyte|> hrm.. ubuntu has its own hypervisor... use that instread iof VMWAre Server?
<go7enks> if I want to reinstall ubuntu and I have created a home partition (apart from a / a swap) what do I have to do?
<tesh> hi, im a bit confused about the partitions on a disk on which ive installed ubuntu
<nikitis> dr_willis: i need it so i can use touch screen and type with on screen keyboard
<iridium> swapon -s , inashdeen
<ohir> |flyte|: both are avaliable with ubuntu, though xen needs more proficency from admin (you). vbox is just apt-get install away
<nikitis> dr_willis: i'll try rc.lcal
<|flyte|> I think I'll go with ubuntu server
<nikitis> dr_willis: it may x gui app or at least uses x. does't draw a window though
<ohir> |flyte|: so the shortest path is to go with virtualbox
<j-r> hi I want to find a service which send me the ip adress of my router by mail. do you know such a service ?
<inashdeen> iridium : thanks
<ohir> |flyte|: mind that on any virtualizer ypo should have plenty of ram (say 0.5GiB per instance + 1GB for host system)
<donkeyinspace> hello, i ve installed ubuntu in a usb pen drive but when trying to boot from it i get stuck on the motherboard logo.does anyone had the same problem and solved it?
<yixuan> does there has ubuntu user guide for 11.04
<dr_willis> nikitis,  i think you need to clarify exactly what the app is doing. and when you want it to run
<dr_willis> nikitis,  rc.local will not work for X gui apps
<ohir> donkeyinspace: check your bios settings first if usb boot is supported and allowed
<BluesKaj> j-r, why not just type route in the terminal, or are you trying to determine your IP remotely ?
<coz_> yixuan,     http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/our-complete-guide-to-unity-in-ubuntu-11-04/
<Sidewinder1> yixuan, Once it's installed, have a look at this: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html
<EgyParadox> motherboard logo??
<RA_drc> yixuan: yes is there has find with the look google
<RA_drc> yixuan: does there has found???
<ohir> !cn | yixuan
<ubottu> yixuan: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<dr_willis> nikitis,  you proberly want to edit the X init scripts for onscreen keyboard stuff. or have gdm run the app
<Sidewinder1> tesh, I'll try; what's confusing you?
<ohir> yixuan: could local community be of help too
<donkeyinspace> ohir , the usb pen drive appear on the bios and im able to boot it as an ubuntu usb live if formatted as fat16 <not sure if it can as fat32>
<j-r> hi I want to find a service which send me the ip adress of my router by mail. do you know such a service ?
<j-r> excuse
<jrib> j-r: why don't you use something like dyndns instead?
<Pici> j-r: Thats not really on-topic for this channel, try #ubuntu-offtopic perhaps
<yixuan> yes, thanks. I just found my ubuntu 11.04 is not very stable, so I need some documentation to get some help
<|flyte|> ohir, understood. I have 8GBs of RAM
<tesh> i have a machine with two hard drives in it, each has a separate installation of ubuntu on it...how can i mount the data partition from the other one when i start up one of the ubuntu systems...can't seem to get mount to work and i've just found out about this LVM partition
<j-r> jrib: i 'll look at it
<dr_willis> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<j-r> jrib: is it this website you are talking about ? : http://www.dyndns.com/services/sendlabs/
<|flyte|> ohir, well it sounds like ubunto server will be my host OS, and then vbox or xen as the hypervisor.
<Maimster> Sup peoples.
<jrib> j-r: http://www.dyndns.com/services/dns/dyndns/ That way you associate a hostname like jrib.dyndns.com to your router
<dr_willis> j-r,  many routers have dyndns clients built into them. :)  makes it even easier
<delinquentme> OoOOoo question ! who here runs Ubuntu on a mac book pro? can you talk to me about your experience with it .. good bad ?indifferent? does gesturing work?  how about the hotkeys... do they start off wonky?
<j-r> jrib: ok thanks
<Abc> hi....Plz tell me which is the best video editing software ?? it should also support video effects and chroma keying.
<delinquentme> specifically ubuntu 10.04
<j-r> dr_willis: ok I'll chech with mine
<windparadise> hello, in SSH, i have typed ssh, to open a remote site
<windparadise> How do I transfer file from a local server to the remote opened server using the FTP command ?
<ohir> donkeyinspace: if you have 'installed' ubuntu on pendrive (not got there live image) your box need to support usb-hdd boot and support it properly. So far I have seen a few that can do that.
<dr_willis> windparadise,  you use the scp command.
<blip99> hi, I have a printer on my network connected to a Linux server and shared via SAMBA. I can use this shared printer from my Windows system, but not from my Kubuntu machine. I see the 'NAS' entry under New Printer, and when I click on it, it hangs forever and doesn't expand to show me the printer.. http://postimage.org/image/2he18z58k/
<blip99> any ideas what the problem could be ?
<windparadise> no, I used putty
<windparadise> and the interface comes like ftp->
<dr_willis> windparadise,   you used putty on ubuntu? why not just use the scp command and transfre the files?
<dr_willis> putty is a ssh client. you said you typed ssh, not putty. :) so  i think we are all confused.
<swim_> hey, does anybody know what the terminal command for the archive manager is??
<dr_willis> swim_,  file-roller  perhaps.
<swim_> cool thanks
<ohir> donkeyinspace: so if your live pen works well and after installing to usb disk it does not boot probably your bios can not boot it
<windparadise> ok,
<econdudeawesome> Hey all. I get a weird sound error on my ubuntu server (running updated 10.04). FATAL_ERROR: no valid sound driver. How do I fix this?
<swim_> dr_willis worked like a charm, can now open file manager as root.. perfect!!  thanks
<windparadise> I used putty on windows to connect to a linux server
<io> !sound | econdudeawesome
<ubottu> econdudeawesome: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<dr_willis> swim_,  you may want to learn to handle archives without running file-roller as root. :)
<io> but why you need sound on a server is another question
<econdudeawesome> io: thanks for the general idea, but it's all CLI
<swim_> dr_willis what's an advantage to that??
<ohir> donkeyinspace: you may try to do separate /boot partition of vfat type. It should be physical #1, some 256MB and try install. Mind that I have not tested said scenario, just I think that it in theory should work
<dr_willis> swim_,  you wont accidently trash your system by a root-running app you frogot was running as root....
<io> econdudeawesome: what's stopping you from sorting it out via CLI?
<ohir> donkeyinspace: at least woerked in older grub or grub4dos
<econdudeawesome> io: I have no Volume applet
<io> econdudeawesome: see the links, then
<donkeyinspace> ohir , are you telling me to install it on a fat partition?
<nikitis> dr_willis: that did not work for me
<econdudeawesome> io: apparently I have the wrong or no modules installed. How do I install sound modules?
<admgy22> hi - what is the way I would get the total directory size under Linux of something?  (Before rsync'ing it, since in fact I am over a mobile connection and don't want to rack up charges)
<swim_> dr_willis okay, i see what your saying..  yeah, i usually kill apps running as root as soon as i'm done with them..  i just didn't want to change the permissions of the directory that i needed to extract to.. does that sound right??  just checkin'
<dr_willis> nikitis,  be a bit more verbiose. :) i dont even rember what the problem is/was
<dr_willis> swim_,  there is a compuiz setting that sticks <ROOT> into the title of any app that is running as root.
<dr_willis> swim_,  cd into the dir.. 'sudo unp /the/path/to/the/archive   '    normally works for me :)
<nikitis> dr_willis: I'm trying to run a python script at the ubuntu logon screen.  It needs to be running before I select the user
<swim_> dr_willis cool, i'll check that out..  thanks buddy..  compiz is awesome, isn't it??
<dr_willis> nikitis,  tjheres ways of doing it. ive never needed to do so. I think one way would be to set up the gdm user to auto run it.   the askubuntu.com site may have some other ways.
<nikitis> dr_willis: I have it in .profile, and the script works after login, but this is not good enough
<io> econdudeawesome: did you check if the system is recognizing your sound card using '$ sudo aplay -l'?
<dr_willis> nikitis,  gdm runs as its own user. befor anyone logsin.. .profile would be for bash scripts - not X stuff.
<econdudeawesome> io: yes. No sound card recognized. But it shows up in lspci -v |less
<windparadise> but let me ask, is ftp not faster than scp ?
<windparadise> i am transfering files between 2 linux servers
<dr_willis> nikitis,  theres also the /etc/gdm/ files
<dr_willis> windparadise,  ftp may be a little faster.. but i doubt if it will be that noticeabnle.
<dr_willis> windparadise,  scp also works basically like the cp command. so ionce youi learn how to use it.. you save time bu not needing to fire up a ftp client
<windparadise> ok,
<scriptwarlock> does anyone knows why i have this kind of issue?  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4yPucVFGaY&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL
<io> econdudeawesome: ok then continue reading the SoundTroubleshooting page which gives suggestions
<windparadise> ok, I am using ftp command inside ssh
<dr_willis> You dont enve need to ssh to the other box to use scp.. you can do it from machine 1, and put files on machine 2.. or visa versa
<io> windparadise: you're using Terminal?
<dw-> any fix for npviewer.bin crashing on 64 bit
<dw-> with youtube
<windparadise> yes, I am using a termnal
<windparadise> I have on front of me the put command
<io> windparadise: why can't you use scp instead of ftp inside ssh?
<io> !scp | windparadise
<ubottu> windparadise: scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<dr_willis> windparadise,  its really is a good idea to learn scp.. and forget ftp even exists
<dr_willis> windparadise,  or use a gui ftp client
<windparadise> but wondering how do I use it to copy files from the local server to the host
<windparadise> ok,
<windparadise> let me use it then
<scriptwarlock> can anyone give some time to help me sort why i have this issue? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4yPucVFGaY&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL
<Trashi> scriptwarlock: i suggest you describe your problem ... nobody (at least myself) will watch a videos to find out your problem -.-
<dw-> all of adobe's flashplayers dont work
<windparadise> hello, u there, my connection was reset
<dr_willis> dw-,  youtuve can use html5 for most videos with the right browser :) but thats not exactly fixing flash...
<scriptwarlock> Trashi, ok since your the first one to reply heres my concern. an app that is not completly exits can goof conky when clicked on the desktop
<nansun> ;;gpg eauth nansun
<scriptwarlock> Trashi, it doesn't kill the conky but it is under the desktop when clicked
<dr_willis> so it moves above conky then?
<scriptwarlock> Trashi, i'm not sure if its just me or someone also has experience this in ubuntu desktop
<bobbyd> hey, what's the program called that is like screen but has a more developed UI / hotkeys ?
<scriptwarlock> dr_willis, yes i recorded a video for that to demo the result
<dr_willis> scriptwarlock,  various apps trying to force their own 'layer'  can alwasy be an issue. I Think some of the compiz plugins can help keep specific apps on specific layerrs
<scriptwarlock> dr_willis, can you spare some time to see the video?
<dr_willis> also i always started conky with a delay in the past. so  the gnome desktop had time ti get started.
<Trashi> scriptwarlock: do you use gnome?
<scriptwarlock> dr_willis, yes and unity
<dr_willis> I dont even use conky any more. i tend to just fullscreen all my apps. so i never see conky :)
<milkua> bobbyd: tmux?
<scriptwarlock> dr_willis, is it fine for you to check the video? its hard for me to described it in english since im not realy fluent in talking to english
<dr_willis> !info tmux
<ubottu> tmux (source: tmux): terminal multiplexer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-2+squeeze1 (natty), package size 178 kB, installed size 460 kB
<Lucak> there is a way for update ubuntu 9.04 to 10?
<Lucak> there is a way for update ubuntu 9.04 to 10?
<edbian> Lucak: You have to go to 9.10 then to 10.04 (you have to go in order)
<Lucak> ah ok, but how
<EgyParadox> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<edbian> Lucak: system -> admin -> software sources and change the drop down from LTS to normal releases.  Then launch update manager
<gringoire> Hey people
<Lucak> edbian: it's on vps, acces by ssh
<scriptwarlock> dr_willis, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4yPucVFGaY&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL
<Trashi> scriptwarlock: srry .. i just used conky with gnome and had the problem of hidden icons on my desktop .. i fixxed that with help of the "own_window yes" option .. but i think that wont help you :/ srry
<dr_willis> scriptwarlock,  conky wants to be below everything.. but just above the root window.. if another app tries to be in the same place. the 2 can fight. you can  proberly set up compiz to force the layers to stay in the proper order.
<edbian> Lucak: ahh, the sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<|flyte|> ohmygod - IT prevents the ability to download dvd/cd images. I can't download my ubuntu server!
<edbian> Lucak: remove the LTS line (if it's there) at the bottom)
<edbian> Lucak: Then sudo do-release-upgrade
<Lucak> sudo: nano: command not found
<dr_willis> scriptwarlock,  looks like you need to twiddle with the conky settings
<Lucak>  sudo: do-release-upgrade: command not found
<|flyte|> is there an ftp I can connect to to download ubuntu/
<scriptwarlock> dr_willis, have you seen the video? so its not ubuntu or compiz issue and its conky?
<dr_willis> scriptwarlock,  conky has settings you want to check out - you can proberly use compiz to set the layers.   check the conky faq also.
<Matisse> hi
<kodapa> hi
<edbian> Lucak: hang on.  (did you etc /etc/apt/sources.list) ?
<Lucak> yes
<edbian> Lucak: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core   (this will give you the do-release-upgrade command)
<albert> is there a channel on this server for wine related problems?
<Matisse> dolphin wants my sudo password for mounting the extra disks, while file saving dialogs (like in Firefox) mount it without a password...
<scriptwarlock> dr_willis, so does this mean also its normal after quit/exit a firefox there is a small name residue on the top panel?
<Lucak> edbian: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/630842/
<dr_willis> i never noticed it with firefox scriptwarlock . I have all sorts of gfx glitches with Unity. so i would not be suprised
<tib2011> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dr_willis> unity panel/topy menu totally messes up when i use  a browser here.. makes unity basically unuseable forme
<|System|> albert: whats the problem?
<scriptwarlock> dr_willis, ah ok thats all i want to know still i can live wth this though
<edbian> Lucak: I don't see any problems with that.  Did you do do-release-upgrade yet?
<Lucak> no edbian, which is the cmd?
<scriptwarlock> ty guys for some insights....
<Lucak> sudo apt-do? I don't know I am new in perl
<donkeyinspace> ohir , guess i ve got it , thanks for the tip
<blip99> hi, I have a printer on my network connected to a Linux server and shared via SAMBA. I can use this shared printer from my Windows system, but not from my Kubuntu machine. I see the 'NAS' entry under New Printer, and when I click on it, it hangs forever and doesn't expand to show me the printer.. http://postimage.org/image/2he18z58k/
<blip99> any ideas what the problem could be ?
<edbian> Lucak: We are working in bash, not perl.  Read this: http://www.ubuntusolutions.org/2009/04/upgrading-ubuntu-from-the-command-line.html
<Kruptein> hey I really love the vicotry theme  I only don't like the way it sets the unity topbar,  can I change this somehow without changing to another theme?
<dr_willis> blip99,  use the cups web interface to add the printer perhaps. You may need to use its ip and not its name also.
<dr_willis> blip99,  many network printers do printing services in ways other then samba also. My $99 laser can be accessed by ways other then samba.
<Lucak> edbian: An upgrade from 'jaunty' to 'lucid' is not supported with this tool.
<blip99> dr_willis: I'm not sure if it's using CUPS.  The printer is shared through a Linux-based NAS device, they have their own web interface.  It's from QNAP
<ohir> donkeyinspace: your welcome.
<ohir> donkeyinspace: so now you may write a short how to "installing ubuntu (version) on usb-pen" and put it on ubuntu forums.
<edbian> Lucak: that's right.  jaunty is 9.04, karmic is 9.10, and lucid is 10.04   you have to upgrade to 9.10 first.
<dr_willis> blip99,  linux uses cups  for everything ive ever seen.  if the server is using cups. and the local box is using cups, the web interface should be able to  see each other.
<Lucak> edbian, how?
<edbian> Lucak: What did you run that caused that error?
<teal> My problem is after upgrading to Ubuntu 10.10  extended desk top malfunctions, both monitors are extended, appearing a mirrored, as the extended portion is beyond the viewing range.   The method used to 'create extended  desk top was, system/preferences/monitors/unclick same image in all monitors/both/monitors are on and the resolutions is the same.  Compz installation process offers a check of the video card, mine passed it is a      ATI 9
<teal> 200 SE (chipset RV280, AGP,  thanks in advance...
<Lucak> sudo do-release-upgrade
<blip99> dr_willis: I see.  Is there a port I need to point to in the web browser ?    Putting the ip just takes me to the main config page of the NAS device
<donkeyinspace> ohir , i havent done it yet but if you give an extra help i may do it
<blip99> ip:cups_port ?
<dr_willis> blip99,  cups web interface -> http://localhost:631
<wrtpeeps_> Guys, i have a stupid question. I have a process I want to start (mongodb). If i open a terminal I can start it but obviously when i close the terminal it stops. How do I get it to run constantly in the background (as as service i guess) ?
<blip99> dr_willis: oh so the CUPS server also runs on the client, ok I will try through this now.  thanks
<Lucak> I was following this tut edbian: http://www.ubuntusolutions.org/2009/04/upgrading-ubuntu-from-the-command-line.html
<aeon-ltd> wrtpeeps_: add a & at the end
<rumpe1> wrtpeeps_, there are many ways. One of the easiest: "./program & disown"
<aeon-ltd> wrtpeeps_: e.g. 'nameofapp &' that will background it
<dr_willis> blip99,  at least int eh past my cups machines basically saw each other and set themeslef up for the most part.
<dr_willis> wrtpeeps_,  you may want to get in the habbit of using the 'exit' command to close a terminal and not the close button.
<rumpe1> aeon-ltd, that won't work
<edbian> Lucak: Say my name when talking to me or I'll miss it! :P
<wrtpeeps_> excellent
<wrtpeeps_> the & worked
<wrtpeeps_> cheers!
<beli> wrtpeeps_: read about      nohup           also
<dr_willis> wrtpeeps_,  using che close button may still kjill the app.
 * sipior waits for him to close the terminal...
<lucidguy> Anyone work in an environment with 20TB+ worth of storage... and a backup procedure for it.
<wrtpeeps_> 15:46 < dr_willis> wrtpeeps_,  using che close button may still kjill the app.
<wrtpeeps_> when i used the & the terminal closed
<wrtpeeps_> thing is still running though
<wrtpeeps_> so _appears_ to have worked
<dr_willis> wrtpeeps_,  i think we missed somting.. :)   & diosent close the terminal. it just backgrounds the app...
<Lucak> edbian:  I was following this tut edbian: http://www.ubuntusolutions.org/2009/04/upgrading-ubuntu-from-the-command-line.html
<beli> wrtpeeps_: there is still a difference.......to be safe use the nohup command
<dr_willis> wrtpeeps_,  it may also depend on the app.
<edbian> Lucak: Ahh, I see the problem.  jaunty is no longer supported (its support ended on October 2010)  Additionally 9.10 was supported until april 2011 (which we are past)
<dr_willis> wrtpeeps_,  check out 'bash job controll '   some time.
<geirha> beli: Well, disown should suffice.
<beli> geirha: right, same
<edbian> Lucak: So you have to grab the CD for 10.04 (or 11.04) and install a new
<edbian> Lucak: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases#Ubuntu_9.04_.28Jaunty_Jackalope.29
<coz_> Lucak,  grab the alternate cd if you want to update from a cd
<blip99> dr_willis: It got added nicely, instead of the browse I had to enter the URI manually http://nas_ip:631/printers/nasPrinter1.   thanks for the help :)
<beli> geirha: only that disown is shell specific...
<wrtpeeps_> thanks dr_willis and beli
<geirha> beli: Sure, but bash is the default login shell in Ubuntu.
<dr_willis> blip99,  for a pc - often cups only works if its on the local ip. :) you can set up where you can remote-web admin cups on all the pcs
<dr_willis> cups is one of those complex things.. that linux handles so well. :) and so overlooked.. untill somthing breaks..
<|flyte|> where can I download a .zip of the iso for ubuntu-11.04-server?
<dr_willis> |flyte|,  why do you need it ziped?
<|flyte|> dr_willis, IT is blocking downloads of .iso's
<dr_willis> its not going to compress much  - if any
<|flyte|> dr_willis, I'm hoping a .zip may allow me to download.
<donkeyinspace> ohir , can i use gparted to create that 256mb boot partition?
<dr_willis> theres no official places that ive seen |flyte|
<beli> geirha: correct, but.....nohup is in coreutils and on all systems i know in the default installation even if bash isnt used as default shell
<|flyte|> dr_willis, or do you know where I can download the iso via ftp? all of the mirrors don't host the iso, but rather a torrent to the iso
<jenk> Which do I install ? Deluge or qBittorrent ?
<Sidewinder1> |flyte|, I don't thinh there is a "zip" format as the iso is already compressed.
<dr_willis> there should be some ftp suites that have it |flyte|  but id have to just go check the mirror listings
<ubuntunoob> i need some help
<coz_> jenk,   isnt transmission already installed?
<Sidewinder1> Think, even.
<dr_willis> jenk,  why do you need either one?
<Sidewinder1> !ask ubuntunoob
<jenk> coz_, Ya, it is... but I'm looking for another option.
<dr_willis> !torrents
<ubottu> Natty can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/natty/desktop/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/natty/server/ubuntu-11.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<mascarijunior> alguem da canonical
<dr_willis> jenk,  install both - or a dozen of them...
<ubuntunoob> my eMac's cd drive wont stay open and it won't mount cd's either
<coz_> jenk,   well  I have tried many and I like transmission,, with a few settings changes in preferences it is quick and easy
<dr_willis> ktorrent , :)  utorrent ports. dozens of torrent clients
<|flyte|> I can't use totrrents
<dr_willis> transmission has gotten quiet good.
<Lucak> edbian so what should I do
<zaksoldier> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<jpds> mascarijunior: http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/contact
<|flyte|> which ftp has the iso itself?
<Sidewinder1> jenk, Also have a look at azureus aka Vuze.
<jenk> dr_willis, I wanted to give libtorrent-rasterbar a try and both use it. So, which one ?
<edbian> Lucak: I told you.  Grab the CD from the site for 10.04 (last LTS) or 11.04 and reinstall.  I think somebody said you can upgrade from an alternative CD
<dr_willis> jenk,  no idea.
<jenk> Sidewinder1, Umm, no, I find that too heavy...
<dr_willis> jenk,  instaklk both..
<coz_> jenk,   eenie,, meenie,, minee,,moe
<Lucak> but I have not a cd
<Lucak> I can acces just with ssh
<jenk> dr_willis, Thanks though !
<ubuntunoob> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dr_willis> Youi could allready have them both installed in the time it took tio ask. :)
<webpower> hi all
<Sidewinder1> jenk, Absolutely, it is; but has many, many configuration options.
<|flyte|> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<webpower> how to install ubuntu from a pen drive?
<jenk> coz_, :)
<dr_willis> webpower,  you got the iso in the pendrive yet?
<coz_> jenk,  you understand then :)  cool,,  install them all,, test them,, remove the ones you dont like
<jenk> Sidewinder1, I like the idea of configurability but not at the expense of system resources.
<webpower> dr_willis, i want to create a bootable install usb pen drive
<Sidewinder1> Leave it to coz_ to come up with the "best" answer... :-)
<webpower> i must install ubuntu on a netbook
<brainard52> Hey, I need some help. I think it would be a little messy to give all the info in the main chat, so is anybody familiar with QT creator?
<yoshx> hello i want to use a bash mail with authentification. Does anyone know how to do that ?
<dr_willis> webpower,   use  some of the tools from the pendrivelinux web site. to get the iso onto a pendrive
<jenk> coz_, I use Transmission currently, but it doesn't hurt to experiment. Thought I'd get a few ideas from people in the know...
<coz_> jenk,  when testing these ,, make sure you pay attention to cpu useage,, memory  etc,, choose the most efficient one
<Sidewinder1> jenk, Simply, that's the one I use; on a machine that's over 8 years old...
<ubuntunoob> my eMac's cd drive wont stay closed and it won't mount cd's is there a fix
<Sidewinder1> !pastebin > brainard52
<ubottu> brainard52, please see my private message
<WXZ> whenever I open up a .sln file, the default application is monodevelop
<WXZ> but monodevelop doesn't open it, just the default screen comes up
<brainard52> thanks.
<Sidewinder1> welks.
<nophone> hello
<nophone> thanks for the help earlier
<jenk> coz_, Yes, I'll be doing that. Is there any app that clocks system resources for a particular program ? Else, I do it manually.
<nophone> aparently the nvidia driver needed to be set back to the non official version of the driver
<nophone> screen looks great now
<jenk> Sidewinder1, That's interesting, I'll give it a go then...
<nophone> question: how do i turn off the key chain?
<coz_> jenk,  last time I tried  Vuze it  s hot up cpu  not sure if that is fixed
<donkeyinspace> ohir , can i use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CreateBootPartitionAfterInstall as a guide to do it?
<ubuntunoob> wow nearly 1600 people in this channel and nobody answers me *rolls eyes*
<kle77> Hey guys, is it possible to upgrade from 9.10 to 10.10, or should I just do a fresh install?
<EgyParadox> kle77 you should upgrade to 10.04 first
<nophone> kle77, i'm not sure, but i was talking about doing the same thing earlier and was warned that it might not work
<Lucak> edbian: I can acces just with ssh
<Pici> !patience | ubuntunoob
<ubottu> ubuntunoob: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<edbian> Lucak: I don't know of a way then :(
<Sidewinder1> jenk, I'd give you the specs on my machine but it would be not only OT, but also down-right embarrassing. :-)
<kle77> yeah, i'd be skeptical it would work. I may just do a fresh install
<jenk> coz_, Yes, I've used it before but Sidewinder1 gives a very favourable opinion, so I'll check it again...
<mark_scz> is there anyway to have infinite history size?
<EgyParadox> !upgrade > kle77
<ubottu> kle77, please see my private message
<kle77> two consecutive upgrades doesn't sound fun
<ubuntunoob> ubottu i did several times
<ubottu> ubuntunoob: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mark_scz> i don't want to ever truncate my .bash_history
<coz_> jenk,  excellent,, that's the spirit,,
<brainard52> sidewinder, pm
<WXZ> whenever I open up an .sln with monodevelop doesn't open it
<WXZ> it just opens the default screen
<nophone> does anybody know how to turn off the keychain thing? every time i start up my computer i have to type in a password so that my wireless connects. frankly on this computer i'm trying to minimise security so that it can be used by anyone who comes over
<nophone> i'm looking through the passwords and encryption keys control pannel but ...?
<sarit> nophone: you can set the keychain password the same as your account password
<nophone> i must be missing something
<jenk> nophone, I think you can set it to use your login password to unlock....
<ohir> donkeyinspace: you may try
<pksadiq> !keyring
<kle77> EgyParadox: yes, I was reading that before I came here. It only mentions single-step upgrades (e.g. 9.10->10.04), at least in my case
<jenk> nophone, It'll unlock your keychain with your login password.
<nophone> i have it set to the login password
<brainard52> http://paste.ubuntu.com/630849/
<ohir> donkeyinspace: sounds reasonable though I think that relocating your install on pen drive may take more time than fresh reinstall
<nophone> i just wanna turn keyring off
<ohir> donkeyinspace: I'd suggest you to try first with i.e. smaller pen and basic server instalation if your bios will start such hdd-disk on pen
<Kingsy> is there a way to change a users username? I don't want to remove it add re add cos it removes its home directory with the user..
<brainard52> oh wait, hold on.
<jenk> nophone, Don't do that. It's required by some applications for eg, TweetDeck
<donkeyinspace> ohir , what do you mean by relocating my install?
<ohir> donkeyinspace: while install you need to manually partition. your first physical partition on said pen should be mounted at /boot
<pksadiq> Kingsy: System>admini..>users and groups
<nophone> is there some way to set it up so that i can choose to have my wireless connect automatically without being grouped in wiht my keychain?
<ohir> donkeyinspace: if I am right your bios expects bootable vfat partition at the very beginning of pen
<nophone> brb
<nophone> logging out and back in
<donkeyinspace> ohir , is it possible to choose the mount point with gparted?
<ohir> donkeyinspace: if you already installed defaults you have there either swap or /
<ohir> donkeyinspace: I do not know, I used it long time ago. I do use cli tools (fdisk i.e.)
<donkeyinspace> ohir , not sure if im going to be able to do such thing but im appreciated for your time
<kahen> anyone still on Lucid that's using the Firefox stable PPA and just got an update-manager prompt to "upgrade" to firefox 3.5?
<ohir> donkeyinspace: though you certainly can set mountpoints in install's gui partmanager
<Kyokan> Could somebody please help me fix my disk?  I think my file system is corrupted or I may have a superblock
<kahen> i'm of course talking about this one: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<ohir> donkeyinspace: for install you should have /boot 256MB vfat and rest is / that will default to ext3 on 10.4
<nophone> ah okay i figured it out
<nophone> there's a checkbox on the bottom of the network options that says "Unlock for everybody"
<nophone> quick survey: what irc client are yall using?
<donkeyinspace> ohir , and after that make some editing in the files, am i right?
<aristidesfl> hello dear ubuntuers
<pksadiq> nophone: most one is irssi, I think ;)
<aristidesfl> trying to configure WPA2 wireless using the command line on 11.04
<nophone> i'm trying out xchat atm
<nophone> i used to use bitchx back in the day
<aristidesfl> problem: cat: /var/run/wpa_supplicant.wlan0.pid: No such file or directory
<Pici> nophone: irssi is similar to bitchx.
<nophone> terminal based gotchu
<Kyokan> Is anyone able to help me, please?
<nophone> danke thanks pici
<coz_> nophone,  I have been using xchat for years ,, way back on BeOs,, this is also why i use transmission,, since that started on BeOs  and was ported to linux,, not xchat though,, but still I find it easy maybe only because I have used it so long :)
<aristidesfl> here is my /etc/network/interfaces: http://pastie.org/2106744
<aristidesfl> restarting networking says this:
<aristidesfl>  * Running /etc/init.d/networking restart is deprecated because it may not enable again some interfaces
<aristidesfl>  * Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                                                 cat: /var/run/wpa_supplicant.wlan0.pid: No such file or directory
<aristidesfl> run-parts: /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/wpasupplicant exited with return code 1
<FloodBot1> aristidesfl: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nophone> okay cool irssi :)
<nophone> i need to learn now to write scripts again :)
<aristidesfl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/630853/ and  http://pastie.org/2106744 please heeelp
<donkeyinspace> ohir , is it enough creating those 2 partitions or do i have to do some file editing after?
<Kyokan> When is the best time to find someone available to help here, does anyone know?
<nophone> Kyokan: depends on where you are in the world i suppsoe
<Kyokan> London
<Kyokan> nophone:  sorry I am in London
<m1chael> i upgraded my ubuntu, and my screen is flickering/black, i drag the mousse around and click, and things become kind of visible, it's very random and weird.. i dont know what to do to fix this.. it's a dual boot with windows xp...
<nophone> Kyokan: i'm in korea
<nophone> :)
<nophone> ching chong wing wong
<nophone> i'm not wizzard though
<Kyokan> nophone: oh gosh OK so how many hours from now?  I can come back later when there are more people available to help
<nophone> i think earlier today
<nophone> like 6 hours ago i had alot of ppl tackling the questions i was asking
<nophone> what are you trying to do anyways?
<coz_>  guys I have to break here,,, be back later
<Kyokan> nophone:  I think my file system is corrupt and ty for your help :)
<nophone> Kyokan: what have you tried?
<Kyokan> not very much as I don't know what I am doing
<oskar-> hi, i have ubuntu natty, upgraded step by step from karmic. everything is working fine, but i am missing the ~/.gvfs mount, that once was there iirc. now it's only a plain, empty directory. does it matter, that my home is on nfs4? any hints how I can activate it again?
<WXZ> how come monodevelop doesn't open solutions on double click?
<nophone> do you think it's the file system or that there are bad sectors on the drive?
<Kyokan> nophone: i ran fsck from a terminal and got stuck there
<Kyokan> nophone: could be a bad sector or superblock
<nophone> you could look for a program called spinrite
<nophone> you boot up from the disk
<sipior> Kyokan: what's the precise error that fsck reports?
<nophone> if it's a disk sector that can be recovered it will do it
<Kyokan> nophone:  I can only boot from live cd
<nophone> Kyokan: you could mount it to a thumb drive and boot from there. i didn't realise you were in such dire straights
<sipior> Kyokan: also, what led you to run fsck on the volume?
<Kyokan> sipior:  someone on here told me to run fsck
<sipior> Kyokan: but what was the original problem?
<Kyokan> sipior:  I returned to a crashed computer and have been unable to restart.  I believe the file system is corrupted or else I may have a superblock
<arooni-mobile> what is the generally accepted best solution for widgets on 11.04 (and a widget layer so i can can show/hide on command)
<sipior> Kyokan: so, you rebooted from the live cd, ran fsck, and got what error?
<sipior> Kyokan: and do you remember the error which is keeping the machine from booting?
<bsxU> Hello, I'm new to Natty from 10.04 and I'm having problems installing mx5000tools to control my wireless keyboard lcd.  the configure script is giving me an error "No package 'glib-2.0' found" I know that is wrong.
<Kyokan> sipior:  the message I get now is that the resource is busy or mounted or opened exclusively by another program
<Kyokan> sipior:  which is different from before.
<sipior> Kyokan: in response to what command?
<Kyokan> sipior: sudo fsck /dev/sdb1
<sipior> Kyokan: and is the volume indeed mounted?
<Kyokan> sipior:  I do not believe the disk is mounted
<sipior> Kyokan: does the output of "df" agree with your beliefs? :-)
<Kyokan> sipior:  I found the original message:  error reading block  (attempt  to read block from filesystem resulted in short read)  Ignore error <y>?
<Kyokan> sipior:  what does df mean?
<sipior> Kyokan: and if you ignore the error, as it prompts you?
<sipior> Kyokan: type "df" at a terminal.
<Kyokan> sipior shall I type Y?
<Kyokan> ok
<sipior> Kyokan: look to see if /dev/sdb1 is listed.
<Kyokan> sipior: it is not listed
<sipior> Kyokan: that's good.
<sipior> Kyokan: try ignoring the fsck error (it will be the first of many, i'm sure)
<Kyokan> ok
<Kyokan> force rewrite <y>?
<sipior> Kyokan: you're booted from the live cd now, right?
<flask-> is it possible to have a Project's files be located at an sftp:// path?
<Kyokan> sipior: correct
<bsxU> I'm new to 11.04 from 10.04 and I'm having problems installing mx5000tools to control my wireless keyboard lcd.  the configure script is giving me an error "configure: error: Package requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.8.0 ) were not met: No package 'glib-2.0' found"  It gives me some info on pkg-config, but I'm not sure where to go with it.  Could anyone perhaps lead me towards a solution?
<sipior> Kyokan: and you have backups of the /dev/sdb1 volume?
<Kyokan> sipior: shall i force it to rewrite?  No back ups as far as I know\
<sipior> Kyokan: well, up to you. probably okay, but do understand that fsck may lose some data in the process of fixing the filesystem.
<Kyokan> sipior:  this hdd is merely a month or 2 old.  I would rather forsake my files for a working hdd
<devilirium> Hello
<Kyokan> sipior:  if I format the disk and reinstall from scratch, is that likely to fix the problem?
<sipior> Kyokan: yes, but that's really the nuclear option. let fsck do what it can, and see where you end up.
<Kyokan> sipior:  i forced rewrite and dev/sdb1:clean with x number of files
<sipior> Kyokan: good! try mounting the volume.
<Kyokan> should I try to boot now
<Kyokan> OK
<Kyokan> sipior:  can you please tell me the command to do that from a terminal?
<sipior> Kyokan: sure. "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 <mountpoint>"
<Kyokan> sipior:  thanks.  is mountpoint where I would add root?
<sipior> Kyokan: try sticking it under "/mnt" for the time being.
<sipior> Kyokan: or /media
<rumpe1> ok
<Kyokan> sipior:  can't find /dev/sdb1/mnt in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<sipior> Kyokan: "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media"
<Kyokan> ok
<Kyokan> sipior:  I am not sure whether it has done anything at all
<sipior> Kyokan: is it listed when using df?
<braadli> good evening!
<sipior> Kyokan: or just "mount"
<Kyokan> sipior: yes it is listed now
<sipior> Kyokan: good, try rebooting.
<Kyokan> sipior:  thank you so much for your help!  I am extremely grateful.  Hopefully I won't be back
<sipior> Kyokan: no trouble. i hope so too :-)
<Kyokan> thanks
<roasted> If I'm using a Gnome 3 PPA, can I install Xubuntu-Desktop or will XFCE for some reason tank with me having Gnome 3 installed?
<Sidewinder1> !gnome3 | roasted
<ubottu> roasted: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<roasted> Sidewinder1, that didn't answer my question.
<s093294> Hello, i have a database question (any channels good for just that?) Someone might have a comment here aswell - I am to make a system that keeps information about ect all stadions in the world. Some information is logic that they all have, and then theres properly some stuff thats depended on country or other parameters. My question is then, would one create a new column for each time a new field is discovered, would it be better to have a field with xml
<s093294>  data ?
<mint_> when i mount a device i get the error .. mount: you must specify the fileszstem type!? whats this?
<Pici> s093294: #sql perhaps
<iceroot> mint_: normally you are mounting the wrong partiton (sdb instead of sdb1)
<braadli> hi all - trying to mount a .mdf image using furius ISO Mount; all this creates is an empty folder (with the original image's filename as folder name, minus the extension)
<Pici> roasted: Yes it does. the ppa is not supported, we don't know what sort of interactions it will have with your system.
<braadli> df shows no changes after the so-called 'mount'
<mold> hey what goin on?
<Sidewinder1> Thanx, Pici
<roasted> Pici, no, it did not answer my question. I understand gnome 3 is not supported, but I'm asking about the interactions with XFCE and 11.04, both officially supported.
<roasted> Pici, if anything, perhaps I should ask in Xubuntu. Thanks anyway.
<Sidewinder1> roasted, That may be the best place. :D
<mold> i cant figure out how to set up my wifi connection so it works just in the terminal  i dont have to be in gnome
<Pici> roasted: Installing xfce on a stock 11.04 install should not cause any problems. If the gnome3 ppa is installed, I have no idea if it will work or not.
<roasted> Sidewinder1, my concern was how heavily based on gtk 2.0 xfce was.
<braadli> ... (mount problem, continued) however, using MagicDisk in virtualbox, the image mounts absolutely fine in Win7 virtual.
<mint_> iceroot: same error message
<maddcrash> would anyone be available to help me with a mounting issue?
<iceroot> mint_: sudo fdisk -l is showing you what partitons are there
<Sidewinder1> roasted, I couldn't answer your specific question and was hopeing the links that ubottu provides might help you.
<iceroot> mint_: also what type of filesystem is the stick using?
<mint_> iceroot: but in gparted i see the partition and there is file syztem as unknown >*
<iceroot> !ask | maddcrash
<ubottu> maddcrash: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<maddcrash> !ask
<iceroot> mint_: is it formated?
<iceroot> maddcrash: just ask your real question here
<maddcrash> one moment let me go read the guidelines first before I piss someone off :)
<Sidewinder1> roasted, I really was not trying to be a smart a$$; just to be helpful...
<mint_> iceroot:    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<mint_> /dev/sdc1               1          13      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS
<mint_> Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<mint_> /dev/sdc2              13       56845   456501248    7  HPFS/NTFS
<mint_> /dev/sdc3           61838      121601   480051200    7  HPFS/NTFS
<mint_> Partition 3 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<FloodBot1> mint_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sidewinder1> !pastebin > mint_
<ubottu> mint_, please see my private message
<iceroot> mint_: you want sdc2 i guess
<roasted> Sidewinder1, I understand. It just seems to be the default answer in here to push people away elsewhere. It gets a little tiring, hence my reaction. :P
<iceroot> mint_: or sdc3 but not sdc1
<FCdll> d
<Sidewinder1> No prob. Please keep in mind:
<Sidewinder1> !volunteers
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<mint_> iceroot: no i want sdc5 and sdc6
<Sidewinder1> ;-)
<mint_> iceroot: sdc1 and sdc2 are mz windows..
<clockwize> hey, I'm playing with start-stop-daemon, i have got it running my command by creating a bash script that contains it then executing the bash script, but this isn't ideal. how should I go about executing a command that takes multiple parameters through start-stop-daemon?
<arooni-mobile> what is the generally accepted best solution for widgets on 11.04 (and a widget layer so i can can show/hide on command)
<maddcrash> I do not know how to "mount" some disk space on this Ubunto box I set up ( a FoG server ).  I have the disk space available on a FreeNAS box.  I can see the disk space via Network folder, but I dont know how to mount it.
<WXZ> how come monodevelop doesn't open up .sln files on double click?
<edbian> arooni-mobile: compiz and screenlets or compiz and desklets
<iceroot> mint_: and what filesystem is sdc5/6?
<arooni-mobile> edbian, whats better; screenlets or desklets
<mint_> i think ext3 or ext4 .. but dont know :)
<edbian> arooni-mobile: IDK.  Haven't used them in a couple years.  I don't remember which was which but one was more evolved back then
<mint_> iceroot: i think ext3 or ext4 .. but dont know :)
<iceroot> mint_: fdisk will tell you
<sarthor> Hi. I can use my wlan only with command iwconfig wlan1 essid "SSID of ACCESS POINT", my network manager can not see my wlan, how to make network manager to see wlan and show other APs or Netwroks...
<braadli> hi - an mdf image that mounts fine under virtualbox Win7 guest (MagicISO) is not mounting under the Ubuntu 11.04 host; using Furius ISO Mount; all that is created is an empty folder in the home directory
<maddcrash> how can i find the path to the network drive that is mounted?
<iceroot> maddcrash: mount or df
<WXZ> I can't open a file with the default application, it just opens the application but not the file
<henington> would a network share show up there too?
<henington> in places i can see the mount, browse to it etc... but i dont know where the actual path is to plug into a server app.
<iceroot> henington: if it is mounted (nfs, cifs) yes
<henington> i think its mounted?  It has the little eject icon symbol next to it ?
<arooni-mobile> is there a way to change terminal so that paste/copy is control v and not control + shift + v
<edbian> henington: To see what is mounted look at mount or df -h
<edbian> arooni-mobile: Edit -> keyboard shortcuts
<edbian> arooni-mobile: (not hard to find :P )
<phill> help with configuring a vpn.  Works for me in Windows. Have done my best to transcribe the various parms from the Windows .ovpn file into the Network Manager program in Ubuntu but so far connection fails...
<newbie01> I have a file Music with the permissions drwxrwxr-x 2 root music 4096 2011-06-22 16:35 /usr/local/share/Music, I try to make a file called test by  > /usr/local/share/Music/test but I get bash: /usr/local/share/Music/test: Permission denied    why?
<edbian> newbie01: You are not the user 'music' and you are not in the group 'music' so you cannot write in there
<henington> i see a bunch of stuff under Mount...  im not sure how to find out which is the right one
<newbie01> edbian, music is a group
<henington> type would be nfsd ?
<edbian> newbie01: there is a music group and a music user on your system
<edbian> newbie01: oops.  I read wrong
<arooni-mobile> edbian, awesome!
<edbian> newbie01: sorry, they are owned by root (not you) and the group music (which you aren't in) so you can't write in those files
<edbian> arooni-mobile: sure
<edbian> arooni-mobile: I change that right away as well
<meelu> hello, i want to install JSON::RPC cpan perl module on ubuntu
<meelu> how do i do this?
<newbie01> edbian, on the gui I added myself to the group?
<edbian> newbie01: You have to log out and log back in for it to take effect
<edbian> newbie01: little annoying quark :/
<newbie01> i see thanks
<edbian> newbie01: sure. Sorry for the confusing!
<edbian> confusion*
<edbian> I'm a mess
<braadli> an mdf image that mounts fine under virtualbox Win7 guest (MagicISO) is not mounting under the Ubuntu 11.04 host; using Furius ISO Mount; all that is created is an empty folder in the home directory. Anybody have an idea what's going on?
<timmyraaar> hi guys - running 10.10 64 bit... my laptop has an i5 @ 2.3ghz and intel HD 3000 GPU... any idea why it looks like  i have no 2D acceleration ?
<sarthor> Hi. I can use my wlan only with command iwconfig wlan1 essid "SSID of ACCESS POINT", my network manager can not see my wlan, how to make network manager to see wlan and show other APs or Netwroks...
<arooni-mobile> how can i add a few items to the panel in 11.04 that i am missing as compared to 10.04; 1) weather applet 2) perf monitor 3) countdown timers 4) workrave applet
<evcharger> hi there. I am attempting to run a python script at boot using an init.d script. I am running into some issues - any help?
<edbian> sarthor: remove any references to wlan0 from /etc/network/interfaces
<sarthor> edbian: my interfaces file have only "auto lo
<sarthor> iface lo inet loopback
<sarthor> "
<RawChid> sarthor, interesting. I had the same. Are you sure the GUI is looking at wlan1  (and not wlan0)
<edbian> sarthor: mmm, I'm not sure than
<sarthor> RawChid: yes it is wlan1
<RawChid> I want to connect to an AP using wpa_supplicant in CLI. I made a config file and it seems to connect (no errors and I get an IPv6 addres).
<RawChid> But in GUI wireless stills looks disabled
<RawChid> And I cannot connect to internet. Any ideas?
<RawChid> By GUI I mean the gnome network applet
<sarthor> what if i delete all the entries. from /etc/udev/rules.d/70_netwro.....net... file
<sarthor> /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<sarthor> even i removed netwrok-manager and reinstalled. but no success.
<RawChid> sarthor, I'm not sure if it helps. But did you try to (re)start networking and/or wireless?
<trelayne> Hey all, Is there a portable USB version that I can install to? So that it run like it was installed on a HD?
<arooni-mobile> when scrolling fast on chrome with my t420 (intel 3000) sometimes i see graphical renderiung errors
<webczat> Hey, how do you install python bindings for gobject for python3?
<sarthor> RawChid: Yes. several time.. i wil be back. that what will be the result
<RawChid> Just another suggestion. Try the wicd and wicd-gtk
<EgyParadox> !usb-creator
<RawChid> Don't think that is a solution though
<trelayne> !usb-creator
<RawChid> sarthor, I think we have both the same problem
<trelayne> A friend wants to be able to run ubuntu from USB
<RawChid> I see all the AP's when doing: iwlist scan
<EgyParadox> trelayne: You can install Ubuntu on a usb disk using startup disk creator
<EgyParadox> sudo apt-get instal usb-creator-gtk
<RawChid> trelayne: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+usb+disk
<EgyParadox> install*
<trelayne> EgyParadox,  yes I know but that only creates a generic one that doesn't save data
<RawChid> Look on persisten USB trelayne
<RawChid> persistent*
<trelayne> ok thanks
<EgyParadox> Im not sure if supports persistent mode or not I
<RawChid> Yes, you can have an persistent install on USB
<sarthor> RawChid: no success. while it is showing wlan0 now. but my GUI network-manger can not see my wlan still.
<sarthor> my network manager can not see my wlan0. i am compel to connect to wireless netwrok only via terminal command. HELP
<RawChid> sarthor, what is your problem? Is connecting via CLI not working?
<sarthor> RawChid: i can connect in command line. just i can not see other network.
<sarthor> and network-manager says. device is not ready.
<sarthor> while i am using internet.
<sarthor> with that device.
<sarthor> Network-manager is lier
<RawChid> You tried iwlist scan?
<Pici> !enter | sarthor
<ubottu> sarthor: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<RawChid> i.e. does that gives you a list of networks?
<x29a> hi there, im using 10.04.2, and an usb single touch touchscreen, am i supposed to use the evdev or the evtouch driver? whats the diff and how to tell?
<Poindexter_> I did an apt-get install php4      and got an error message that it is not supported. Why? Php5 is not backwards compatible. What is the story with this?
<sarthor> it is not giving the list of network. Pici ubottu said something. but i really did not understand. if they said pressing Enter key. so i am not pressing. but for sending msg i have to press that button
<x29a> PointyPumper: why on earth would one want to install php4?
<Pici> sarthor: stop pressing enter between every 3 words, it makes it very hard to read the channel.
<EgyParadox> sarthor: It means that you should type everything once
<RawChid> sarthor, it means that you can make longer sentences. Just like I'm doing now. Not press enter after a few words...
<x29a> Poindexter_: maybe there is a ppa with current builds for php4
<sarthor> Pici: EgyParadox very right. now i understand better. I will be careful about this, Inshallah.
<RawChid> sarthor, so even iwlist isn't giving you a list. Sorry, I've no idea further
<Poindexter_> X29a what does that mean?
<x29a> Poindexter_: search for PPA php4
<Poindexter_> Does it mean I need to apt-get apache2 with a php4 build?
<jyooruje> anyone here use cvlc?
<Poindexter_> Otherwise it means apt-get uninstall or remove the old apache2 and purge the files.
<RawChid> Poindexter_: you're talking about PHP, not apache. So apache can stay
<windparadise> ok, what i am doing now is , cd /httpdocs
<windparadise> how do I compress all files in the current location I am in?
<Poindexter_> RawChid thanks for that lead. I was sweating over this.
<windparadise> since conpressing the httpdocs folder is giving me permission denied error?
<RawChid> php4 is not in the repositories of current Ubuntu versions (which do you have?).  So try to look for an PPA archive
<blink> what do you all use to manage multiple hosts on a LAN/WAN? puppetmaster seems to be a little clunky, and CFEngine is just not for me.
<Poindexter_> There are some applications I would like to use with php4 but it not supported anymore.. Can I force Ubuntu to apt-get php4 anyways?
<Poindexter_> Oh I forgot to explain that I Upgraded the kernel of Xubuntu. That may be the reason why.
 * RawChid got to go, bye
<Poindexter_> I would hate to retrogress and revert back to the older version of Xubuntu just to use php4.
<windparadise> any answer ?
<strombo> salut tt le monde
<Goliath> i need help
<Goliath> i am now under kubuntu livedvd, download gentoo iso to burn. can i load k3b, eject the kubuntu dvd and insert the empty dvd to burn? or some files would be missing?
<OerHeks> windparadise, tar -czpf /home/me/somefile.tar.gz /path/to/files/to/be/archived  >>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<popey> Goliath: doubt you'll be able to eject the DVD
<popey> Goliath: it will be locked
<Stava> How can I run a commentary track MP3 alongside the video (with video sound) in ubuntus default movie player (or vlc)?
<Goliath> popey: it isnt locked
<popey> Goliath: so what happens when you eject it?
<Goliath> popey: the system continues from ram
<windparadise> what about finding the size of the current file ?
<popey> Goliath: so why ask if you know what happens?
<genii-around> Goliath: I also offered you an alternative in #kubuntu, please don't post the same question in multiple channels
<clcto> windparadise: ls -l
<windparadise> ok
<Pici> windparadise: ls -lh will be more readable.
<Sidewinder1> windparadise, It's probably not a good idea to change permissions on anything in your root directory (if that's where your httpdocs dir is located) regarding the compression, type in terminal man tar.
<donkeyinspace> ohir , are you there? about the 256mb boot partition and stuff... is it enough to create those 2 partitions or do i have to make some file editing after that?
<Goliath> !find k3b-i38n
<ubottu> Package/file k3b-i38n does not exist in natty
<clcto> Sidewinder1: tar isnt compression
<Goliath> !find k3b-i36n
<ubottu> Package/file k3b-i36n does not exist in natty
<windparadise> ok
<Goliath> how was that package
<popey> Goliath: i18n probably
<popey> Goliath: http://packages.ubuntu.com/k3b-i18n
<Goliath> !find k3b-i18n
<ubottu> Package/file k3b-i18n does not exist in natty
<IdleOne> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Goliath> hey
<Goliath> the livecd isnt locked on my system. i can eject it and still function on loaded apps from the ram
<Goliath> is this normal?
<demonspork> do the Nvidia drivers for Linux support monitor rotation yet?
<demonspork> Goliath, yes
<Sidewinder1> clcto, So it doesn't compress at all? I'm just asking 'cause I always assumed that it did.
<clcto> nope, just wraps it up. then you use gz or bz2 or whatever. thats why you always see tar.gz
<iridium> Goliath, as long you don't try to launch something new, yes
<Sidewinder1> clcto, I never really tested it though; guess that's what happens when I "assume". :-)
<clcto> Sidewinder1: but tar can do that for you ... one of the options
<Pantsu> Sidewinder1: you can tell it to compress the tarball with whatever you want
<Sidewinder1> Thanx guys/gals.
<Pantsu> I prefer xz most of the time
<Poindexter_> Is everything programmed with php4 totally not compatible with php5?
<Pantsu> no
<Pantsu> but most are
<Pantsu> (as in won't work)
<Poindexter_> Pantsu so I should take the risk of installing php5 and testing if there is a compatiblity with php4?
<Pantsu> Poindexter_: upgrade/fix anything you have that only works on php4
<tivkom> .
<Poindexter_> Pantsu I tried to apt-get install php4 and the error is not supported.
<Poindexter_> I upgraded my Xubuntu kernel and that may have a difference.
<blink> does anybody here work in IT?
<demonspork> blink, probably a lot of us, just ask your question and see if it can be answered
<oCean> blink: chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<iridium> Poindexter_, try: apt-cache search php4
<blink> I did, nobody answered
<blink> looking for alternatives to puppet & cfengine
<iridium> if there's something about php4 in there repositories there will appear
<oCean> blink: have you tried asking in #ubuntu-server?
<demonspork> blink, by manage, what are the goals you are looking to accomplish?
<blink> just firing off commands, grabbing/centralizing output
<Poindexter_> Iridium this is the response:   cakephp - MVC rapid application development framework for PHP
<blink> not looking to automate a datacenter, just simplify installing updates, etc
<JamesJRH> Hi. I'm booting off a LiveCD to try to fix my other Ubuntu laptop. For some reason the LiveCD tries to mount the bad partition which fails and creates an uninterruptible process. This blocks all other utilities from accessing the partition. How do I boot the LiveCD so that it does not touch the bad partition until I want it to?
<demonspork> blink, I generally use public/private key pairs and set up a series of links on my desktop that launch putty or terminal sessions that connect via SSH to the other computers as needed and I can run commands on them
<iridium> Poindexter_, that seems to be a front-end to develop, you might be out of luck with the standard repos
<Sidewinder1> JamesJRH, Have you set your BIOS to boot to the cd/dvd drive FIRST?
<demonspork> blink, you can also write batch scripts to do use SSH to execute commands on other computers
<JamesJRH> Sidewinder1: Yes.
<zambaboo> hey guys i need to build a deb package that doesnt compile anything but simply copies binaries to usr/local/bin - what guide should i read?
<SpiLoT> I've 2 partitions, C and D. C being Windows 7... I've recently installed Ubuntu via Windows 7 on the D partition.  Now I can't view the 'root files' on D however when I switch to Windows 7 I can clearly see everything in place in D. I've tried to access the folder 'root' in Ubuntu, but it gave me 'You dont have the permissions... bla bla bla"
<Poindexter_> Iridium thanks. I thought I was up a dead end street.
<SpiLoT> I want to be able to view the root files on the D using Ubuntu.
<zambaboo> SpiLoT, you need to be root
<demonspork> blink, I have set up an environment where I used crontab to execute scripts that would go out and update and perform various tasks on several servers on a regular basis, simplified me having to set up those scripts on all of the servers, I just did it on one of them
<windparadise> hello, pls i made zip fast.zip */*/* it only zipped files from 2 level directories
<zambaboo> SpiLoT, and why do you want that?>
<windparadise> how do I compress all files and contentts from the current directory?
<hjax> any reason why i cant make flash work?
<newbeee> Spilot I face that problem too
<zambaboo> windparadise, tar czf filename.tar /path/to.dir
<newbeee> I think I have a temporary fix for that
<ZykoticK9_> SpiLoT, FYI windows can't ready EXT3/4 partitions
<EgyParadox> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Sidewinder1> zambaboo, He doesn't need to be root to "view" them, does he?
<newbeee> Zykotick he cant view d in ubuntu not in windows
<hjax> i downloaded ubuntu restricted extras, and flash wont run in chromium or firefox
<JamesJRH> I know options can be given if I press F6. How do I boot to a low runlevel such as 1?
<ZykoticK9_> newbeee, he's asking to view the / partition... isn't he/she?
<SpiLoT> Zykotick9_ The partition is the same one that Ubuntu is installed on... I... argh, for example, D has a folder called 'Movies' in the root, when I switch to Ubuntu, I can't view the folder (can't litrally see it) but rather just see the usual Ubuntu files (root... home...etc)
<windparadise> zambaboo, I am compressing contents of the httpdocs folder
<windparadise> and I am currently in that folder
<szal> SpiLoT, newbeee: that is because the Wubi installation is a type of virtual machine, iow, a system within the system, and by default, a system cannot view what's outside of it
<windparadise> so how do i compress all contents inside the contents I am in?
<hjax> chrome says flash is out of date, and adobe says that chrome should update itself, :/
<newbeee> No he is talking about a wubi installation in which he cant view the directory in which he installed ubuntu using ubuntu
<JamesJRH> In Grub I think I append ' 1' to the kernel line but that doesn't work on the CD.
<demonspork> SpiLoT, you haven't mounted your full partition, your Ubuntu is a virtual hard disk, so when Ubuntu launches its / is actually just a smaller subsection of the actual partition
<ZykoticK9_> SpiLoT, newbeee oh sorry - Wubi!  I have no comment/suggestions then.
<SpiLoT> demonspork: So argh... well that makes sense.
<newbeee> But SpiLoT there is a place where you mount hard drives.There you can mount the hard drive and then use.But need to do always
<Poindexter_> Iridium I used this command:  lsb_release -a    Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS Release:        10.04 Codename:       lucid a   I got this as a response
<hjax> can anyone help me?
<Sidewinder1> !wubi > SpiLoT
<ubottu> SpiLoT, please see my private message
<nimbiotics> is there a channel for urban terror??
<demonspork> SpiLoT, you can probably see the actual hard disk in "Places" and clicking on it should mount it. Natty includes write support for NTFS out of the box last I checked
<newbeee> SpiLoT go to disk utility is D shown there?
<newbeee> demonpork I dont think that will be shown in that menu
<Sidewinder1> demonspork, Thank god for you; someone who's actually familiar with wubi. :-)
<SpiLoT> newbee: Nope o_o. Just 500GB and 21GB files (root.disk)
<fowlduck> We have an Intel Xeon E5645 and we're not seeing the 2 threads per core in lscpu, despite the processor being capable of hyperthreading
<Poindexter_> I guess I will have to download php4 and make ./install it.
<SpiLoT> 21GB files is the D
<SpiLoT> Ah fuck. How to take a screenshot?
<fowlduck> Does anyone have any idea how to investigate this?
<SpiLoT> nvm
<maco> SpiLoT: watch your language, and it should be gnome-screenshot
<Sidewinder1> !language > SpiLoT
<ubottu> SpiLoT, please see my private message
<newbeee> SpiLoT hmm I have the same problem but in disk utility that partition is shown unmounted all I need to do is mount and I can use that but again when I turn off the sys I have to do it again
<demonspork> Sidewinder1, I did a wubi install of Ubuntu and promptly deleted it. Too many bugs. It has been a while since I tried though, maybe it has been ironed out a bit
<demonspork> newbeee, you can add the entry to fstab, I am not sure if there is a simple gui method to do it~~~ I learned how to use fstab a long time ago and haven't paid any attention to the guis for disk management since then
<newbeee> demonspork fstab what is that sorry I dont know
<demonspork> newbeee, Use ntfs-config - if it isn't installed you can install it by typying sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<Sidewinder1> demonspork, I didn't have the guts to even try it; it sounded like problems from the start. Unfortunately there's many who try to use it on a long term basis and then come here when there's problems.
<demonspork> Sidewinder1, the funny thing is that I haven't loaded my Ubuntu install in nearly a year. I started it up and found that I was on 9.10. Currently updating, lol
<demonspork> newbeee, did you find the ntfs-config program?
<newbeee> Sidewinder1 I use wubi because I have two partitions which I cannot erase and cannot extract more than 2 g.b using shrink volume in windows
<newbeee> demonspork installing it
<newbeee> demonspork Im on a slow connection
<newbeee> demonspork finished installing let me try
<demonspork> it should give all of the options needed to add the entry to fstab, fstab is just a list of partions and things and how Ubuntu mounts them and uses them
<newbeee> demonspork: what to do with this program just type ntfs-config?
<JamesJRH> Sorry, lost connection.
<JamesJRH> How do I do this on the LiveCD which doesn't use Grub: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Display_Manager#GRUB
<Sidewinder1> newbeee, I didn't mean anything negative towards you or anyone else that uses wubi to "try ubuntu" as I stated, it's long term use can be problematic, that's all.
<Sidewinder1> :-)
<demonspork> JamesJRH, what are you trying to do that requires those steps?
<SpiLoT> Argh! Found it. It was all the time mounted however it was mounted at "/host". Just had to click it from the Disk Utility. Thanks errbody!
<newbeee> Hey Sidewinder I dint take it in that sense I just used that opportunity find any solution to my problem
<Sidewinder1> Understood.
<demonspork> newbeee, your host may be mounted at /host, look at it. SpiLoT found his windows partition mounted there
<mithridates> who the fuck is that guy? http://memeburn.com/2011/06/browser-ubuntu-chrome-is-the-new-firefox/
<IdleOne> !language | mithridates
<ubottu> mithridates: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<oCean> mithridates: control your language here please
<newbeee> demonspork: ok
<secret> hello
<JamesJRH> demonspork: The LiveCD is trying to be clever and do things with a partition that is faulty. This then blocks all other utilities from working.
<newbie01> whats the point of RAM on a computer?
<demonspork> JamesJRH, then repair the partition
<fowlduck> is there a way to determine what features are supported by the kernel? I'd like to check if hyperthreading is enabled
<Sidewinder1> !ram > newbie01
<ubottu> newbie01, please see my private message
<secret> how do you tell if your partison is faulty?
<mithridates> ok does anyone know what's happening to firefox in ubuntu? why do they want to replace it with chrome and who has made this decision and why?
<demonspork> newbie01, RAM is where the computer keeps programs that are currently in use, such as the Operating System and your web browser and xchat.  It is much much higher speed than leaving all of that information on the hard drvie
<newbeee> The problem is that it is not mounted by default when it is on.I have to mount it manually using disk utility.When mounting it gets mounted to /media/ubuntu
<Sidewinder1> secret, Have you tried Disk Utility in System-->Administration?
<IdleOne> mithridates: read the article it tells you
<demonspork> Sidewinder1, I keep forgetting that ubottu is there. Ever since they removed the !hello factoid I have ignored him
<newbie01> demonspork,  tx
<mithridates> IdleOne: it tells me but it doesn't make sense to me
<demonspork> !hello
<ZykoticK9_> mithridates, your question is OT in this channel.  This is what you get using Ubuntu... seek alternatives.
<JamesJRH> demonspork: How? If no utilities will work? Everything either blocks and becomes uninterruptible or says it is busy.
<tjiggi_fo> fowlduck, cat /proc/cpuinfo look for a HT flag
<newbeee> demonspork: The problem is that it is not mounted by default when it is on.I have to mount it manually using disk utility.When mounting it gets mounted to /media/ubuntu
<mithridates> ZykoticK9_: sure
<Sidewinder1> demonspork, Foe those like me, whose typing is an abomination ubottu is invaluable. :D
<fowlduck> tjiggi_fo: does that mean the cpu supports it or that the kernel does?
<demonspork> newbeee, then the ntfs-config to change that
<Pici> mithridates: Discussion belons in #ubuntu-offtopic , not #ubuntu
<JamesJRH> See lines 770 onwards: http://paste.ubuntu.com/630579/
<newbeee> demonspork: That returns an error
<tjiggi_fo> fowlduck, cpu
<demonspork> JamesJRH, what is the format of the partition?
<nimbiotics> is there a channel for Urban Terror, the game?
<newbeee> demonspork: OSError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/etc/hal/fdi/policy'
<Sidewinder1> demonspork, "Foe", see what I mean? :-(
<demonspork> newbeee, launch ntfs-config with gksudo.  Close it, then press alt+F2 and type "gksudo ntfs-config" and see if that lets you past the error
<JamesJRH> demonspork: Ext4.
<fowlduck> tjiggi_fo: yeah, I need to figure out if the kernel supports it or not
<OerHeks> nimbiotics, not on freenode
<fowlduck> tjiggi_fo: I'm not seeing the virtual cores in top, /proc/cpuinfo, or cpuid, so i'd like to check if the kernel has it disabled or maybe if it's disabled in the bios
<nimbiotics> OerHeks: THX, any ideas about where would I find such channel?
<demonspork> JamesJRH, what happens when you open a terminal? even if the GUI utilities are going bonkers you should still be able to use fsck.  Type sudo fsck /dev/sda5  (replace /dev/sda5 with the correct one for your partition)
<ilovebears> i have some strange issues with my usb stick. if i plug him into my usb3.0 port, he is not detected by ubuntu. If i use my usb extending cable or plug him into an usb2.0 port the stick works fine
<OerHeks> nimbiotics, try google ?
<maxo> I'm using Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud (Eucalyptus). If I terminate an instance, any configuration made is lost. How can one get round this problem?
<newtothis2> in Ubuntu is sais that i dont have the hardware to run unity please use classic what hardware do i lack??
<nimbiotics> OerHeks: OK, THX again!
<JamesJRH> demonspork: I'm talking about utilities like fsck.
<demonspork> maxo,  you are probably better off in #ubuntu-server
<demonspork> ah
<demonspork> k
<ZykoticK9_> newtothis2, graphics card with 3d support
<demonspork> hmm
<abhinav_singh> how to get system load ?
<JamesJRH> demonspork: http://paste.ubuntu.com/630588/
<newbeee> demonspork: No that also gives error
<ilovebears> everything works fine with windows
<ZykoticK9_> abhinav_singh, top
<szal> nimbiotics: http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/
<Pici> abhinav_singh: How to create it? Or how is it calculated?
<demonspork> newbeee, then I have no idea at that point
<newtothis2> but i have an nvidia fx5500
<demonspork> JamesJRH, sudo umount /dev/sda2 then try the fsck again
<tjiggi_fo> fowlduck, I speak under correction but I think you need a kernel with SMP in the kernel name. Not sure so I can't advise you any further
<newbeee> demonspork: Ok anyway thanks let me try something
<ZykoticK9_> abhinav_singh, "uptime" also shows load
<SeanB94> could someone help me with a problem im haveing
<fowlduck> tjiggi_fo: `uname -a` # => Linux 358015-domain 2.6.38-8-server #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:49:04 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<szal> tjiggi_fo: if I am informed correctly, any 64bit kernel does SMP, for the 32bit kernels, no idea though
<demonspork> newbeee, sometimes if you open nautilus as root (alt+F2, gsudo nautilus) it will give you the option to set a permanent mount point because you will actually have permissions to do so
<JamesJRH> demonspork: apparently it's not mounted. It's in use by 'jbd2/sda2-8' which is uninterruptible. This starts at boot. Can I stop it from running?
<tjiggi_fo> fowlduck, szal thanks, but I'm on shakey ground - and uncomfortable telling you stuff I'm unsure of
<SeanB94> im trying to connect my phone to my pc with a usb cable and it does not want to  say connected
<demonspork> hmm, not very familiar with the latest releases, maybe the liveCD is running fsck on it in the background on its own? anyone else know if that is possible?
<demonspork> SeanB94, which phone is it?
<ZykoticK9_> fowlduck, you might want to try the #ubuntu-server channel instead
<newbeee> demonspork:But how do I mount using nautilus
<fowlduck> tjiggi_fo: that's fine, thanks for the info you've supplied, it led us to some other stuff that helped us confirmed that, at a minimum, it's off
<fowlduck> ZykoticK9_: ah, cool, thanks
<SeanB94> its the samsung seek
<JamesJRH> What is 'jbd2/sda2-8'? How do I prevent it from starting when I boot the LiveCD?
<Sidewinder1> newbeee, If you click on it, in Nautilus it should mount it.
<SeanB94> when i have it connected and have the my comp window open it keeps flashing in and out
<avengre> any suggestions for finding out what video card a laptop with ubuntu installed has? I know its nvidia... but no idea what version :/
<demonspork> newbeee, in the navigation pane to the right side of nautilus it should show the mounted partitions and mountable disks, simply right click on the partition you want to permanently mount and then it gives some options for messing with the mount point, which you don't normally have permission to do, but now since you are running nautilus as root you should be able to mess with it.
<SeanB94> ive tryed useing my card reader but that does not work eather
<newbeee> demonspork:The problem is that it is not shown in left pane.The only place where I can find the disk is using disk utility
<mrmikenev> avengre: run 'lspci' from the command prompt
<ZykoticK9_> avengre, "lspci | grep -i vga" will show only your gfx card
<avengre> thanks that got it
<avengre> gf fx 5600 go
<avengre> ew
<demonspork> newbeee, is it mounted right now?  If so, do "cat /etc/mtab" in a terminal. You should be able to find the line that represents the options for that particular partition, then you can copy that line, and go add it to the end of the file at /etc/fstab
<fenrig> a friend of mine is having troubles with his intel gma 4500
<szal> SeanB94: as far as I get it, if you plug in the phone, the phone should first recognize a USB connection; if you then choose to connect as USB mass storage device (or have that preselected), you should either get a pop-up asking you what to do w/ the new device or have it auto-mounted, depending on your settings
<newbeee> demonspork let me try that
<avengre> Thanks for your help ZykoticK9_ and mrmikenev
<fenrig> Xorg gives a blank screen, how do i disable the intel gpu drivers with grub?
<fenrig> and which driver should I disable?
<szal> SeanB94: and if it doesn't give you anything, it's probably charging the battery, then you have to wait for the charging to finish
<SeanB94> yea it comes up as a mass storeage device but it doesnt stay there for long
<demonspork> newbeee, you can also modify the line to mount it in whatever folder you want, but make sure that you create that folder before you mount the partition there, it doesn't like it if the folder doesn't exist
<SeanB94> the phones fullly charged
<sl33k_> where does unetbootin install the iso image using hdmedia install? which drive?
<Bartzy|work> is it possible to use 'openssl req -newkey' to create a private key that has a passphrase ? I can't accomplish that.
<SeanB94> szal may i pm u?
<demonspork> oh shoot, hey guys, I had a dock application on my Ubuntu, just performed an upgrade and it is now gone. I also don't remember the name of the dock I was using, so can you guys suggest some of the common dock programs so that I can try to figure out which one it was?
<Azelphur> demonspork: what did it do?
<Toze_das_Coves> cairo dock?
<Toze_das_Coves> avant window manager?
<Azelphur> oh, docks. Cairo-dock is indeed the most common, there's also awn
<rumpe1> demonspork, try "aptitude search dock | grep ^i"
<demonspork> Azelphur, it wasn't gnome-do or avant-window-navigator, but the icons on the dock would jump straight up and down when launched or when I moved my mouse over them. It had a trashcan and a gnome menu
<JamesJRH> How do I boot the LiveCD in runlevel 1?
<Azelphur> demonspork: sounds like cairo-dock to me
<sl33k_> where does unetbootin install the iso image using hdmedia install? which drive?
<Azelphur> demonspork: cairo-dock is also known as glx-dock
<JamesJRH> What is 'jbd2/sda2-8'? How do I prevent it from starting when I boot the LiveCD?
<obedience> hi
<Odedo> Hello. Where would I place a script to be executed when my machine returns from suspension?
<the-newsman> what is the defualt user/pass for ubuntu ??
<demonspork> Azelphur, nope, wasn't cairo-dock. The dock I was using didn't have the zoom effect
<obedience> the-newsman, there is not default password
<demonspork> although I do have cairo-dock installed, I wasn't using it
<Azelphur> demonspork: cairo-dock has multiple effects, zoom and bounce are both part of cairo-dock
<the-newsman> obedience then what is the u/p ? i am having trouble to login to ubunty 9.10
<Azelphur> along with trash can, and menu
<JamesJRH> the-newsman: On the LiveCD it is ubuntu with no password, just press enter.
<SeanB94> this is starting to piss me off
<strowi> hi
<Azelphur> demonspork: check out the cairo-dock theme menu, you probably just had a different theme set :)
<Toze_das_Coves> demonspork, have you tried doing what rumpe1 said?
<the-newsman> JamesJR can i /msg u ?
<JamesJRH> the-newsman: Yes.
<ghabit> Hello.
<Toze_das_Coves> Now playing: Jamiroquai- Love Foolosophy
<ghabit> How to config default grub entry?
<IdleOne> Toze_das_Coves: Please turn off that script
<obedience> the-newsman, seems you are not allowed to log in... are you go going to commit malevolence ?
<demonspork> Toze_das_Coves, i am now worried that whatever it was got uninstalled in the list of obsolete packages. I thought I checked that list thoroughly to make sure nothing I needed was in there.  Only Cairo and gnome-do appear to be installed
<Spynxic> When I start Counter Strike (fps game) the screen is black except the game itself is in the bottom left corner of the screen, mostly off screen
<Spynxic> Any ways to fix it?
<SeanB94> any way to fix the car reader on the acer aspire one ?
<Toze_das_Coves> demonspork, that's odd
<NFischer> HI everyone! Does anybody know how i could change the data my Gnome-Clock-Applet is using.. its pretty inaccurate and i want to use the ones from the local University
<Toze_das_Coves> maybe it was that Azelphur said
<Toze_das_Coves> it's a different theme
<demonspork> It should keep the settings, like the apps that should be listed on the dock are the same. I also remember it didn't seem to render as fancy as cairo-dock
<ghabit> Hello guys, how to change grub settings? timeout, default OS, etc.
<Toze_das_Coves> demonspork, and you can't remember the name of the dock?
<Toze_das_Coves> not even a single word?
<Leeds26m> anyone know if its just me, or is gyachi no longer connecting to yahoo's captcha servers?
<Toze_das_Coves> ghabit, edit the grub.cfg
<asdjaputra> ghabit, /etc/default/grub
<demonspork> Toze_das_Coves, I didn't start Ubuntu for almost a year, but I spent 2 years setting up this system exactly as I wanted it before that and now I am missing the dock I had configured and customized with a custom built grayscale icon set
<demonspork> :(
<Toze_das_Coves> man :/
<Toze_das_Coves> the thing is
<Toze_das_Coves> looks very weird
<Toze_das_Coves> like you said
<Toze_das_Coves> if it was cairo dock
<Toze_das_Coves> it should automatically restore the settings
<Toze_das_Coves> that you previously had
<demonspork> right
<ActionParsnip> Toze_das_Coves: ease on the ENTER key dude
<ghabit> Toze_das_Coves, asdjaputra, well, I can find /etc/default/grub, but I don't know how to edit this file... I have windows7 and ubuntu on pc, and I want to make win7 default for my family.
<demonspork> none of them are there
<asdjaputra> ghabit, sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<ActionParsnip> ghabit: http://saji89.wordpress.com/2010/02/01/how-to-make-windows-the-defaultfirst-entry-in-your-grub2-menu/
<Toze_das_Coves> demonspork, sorry i can't help you anymore :/
<demonspork> thanks for trying :(
<Toze_das_Coves> ActionParsnip, sorry about that
<ActionParsnip> ghabit: that will make windows the default
<demonspork> maybe I should look up packages that existed in 9.10
<ghabit> Toze_das_Coves, asdjaputra, is the good idea to use 'startup-manager' software from synaptic?
<asdjaputra> ghabit, ActionParsnip's answer will do the trick
<slice092> unity is gone howt get it back?
<jellow> Is there a keymanager that can store it's keys remotly on a server ?
<asdjaputra> slice092, before you login pick Ubuntu Desktop at the bottom of the screen
<Toze_das_Coves> slice092, in what session are you?
<slice092> ubunut
<slice092> *ubuntu
<Toze_das_Coves> Do what asdfasdfa said. Choose Ubuntu Desktop when you're about to login. not ubuntu classic
<amalloy> in 11.04, i modified Appearance settings to have larger fonts and it worked fine; but after a reboot every application seems to be ignoring my font sizes, even if i reset them
<asdjaputra> Toze_das_Coves, lol that's not my name
<Toze_das_Coves> ups sorry,
<slice092> ok thanks will try it
<Pici> !tab | Toze_das_Coves
<ubottu> Toze_das_Coves: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<amalloy> i think i'm using ubuntu classic, since i don't have the necessary proprietary drivers installed for unity
<asdjaputra> Pici, maybe he did, but asdfasdfa came first before mine
<Toze_das_Coves> i know that :)
<Pici> asdjaputra: ah, oops ;)
<Toze_das_Coves> btw anyone here who uses teamviewer? When i'm using it and then switch to another program, teamviewer just freezes and stands there
<ghabit> last question please - timeout of grub - where I can set it?
<slice092> unity is gone cant get it to work, anybody knows?
<vatts> ghabit, i'm not pro of this but i guess it's in grub config file. explore and see...^ goodluck!
<Toze_das_Coves> ghabit, inside the config file isn't there anything about timeout?
<BluesKaj> there should be a server rule, no nicks with the first 4 letters duplicated.
<oCean> ghabit: edit /etc/default/grub, then run sudo update-grub
<Toze_das_Coves> there should be a section about timeout. Something like timeout 3
<ghabit> Thank you!
<slice092> nity is gone cant get it to work, anybody knows?
<slice092> *unity
<amalloy> in 11.04, i modified Appearance settings to have larger fonts and it worked fine; but after a reboot every application seems to be ignoring my font sizes, even if i reset them. eg, i've set application font size to 15, and even the Appearance Preferences manager ignores it
<Pici> !details | slice092
<ubottu> slice092: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<IdleOne> slice092: what did you change/do before unity stopped working?
<slice092> compaiz
<IdleOne> slice092: open ccsm and make sure that the Unity plugin is enabled
<gertidon> hi all
<ndkta> hey :)
<slice092> IdleOne: don't got terminal or nothing
<asdjaputra> slice092, Ctrl Alt F1
<slice092> asdjaputra: then whot?
<gertidon> How to have colors in 'ls' command ? i only have a blue color for dirs, but want to have different colors for filetype.
<asdjaputra> slice092, type in your login name and password
<jellow> I want a password manager that can store it's key remotleys so I can use it on multiple computers?
<ActionParsnip> gertidon: it does that by default
<newbeee> uname -r
<IdleOne> slice092: after ligging into TTY1 type: startx
<IdleOne> logging*
<asdjaputra> slice092, wait you got a blank screen or what?
<slice092> IdleOne: startx and gdm not working
<slice092> asdjaputra: yes
<asdjaputra> slice092, sudo startx
<gertidon> ActionParsnip: what i have is the default for me, in xterm and in terminator
<slice092> asdjaputra: sudo -i and sudo startx not working
<gertidon> just color for folders
<asdjaputra> slice092, su
<Pici> gertidon: executable files aren't green?
<ActionParsnip> slice092: sudo startx is a really bad idea
<IdleOne> slice092: is gdm installed? apt-cache policy gdm
<slice092> IdleOne:  gdm is installd
<asdjaputra> ActionParsnip, yeah, but you can't run x without root
<gertidon> ActionParsnip: yes it is, and jpeg files in pink
<ActionParsnip> gertidon: then thats it working :)
<IdleOne> slice092: sudo service gdm start
<gertidon> ActionParsnip: where to add the .c and .php ?
<ActionParsnip> gertidon: that I am not aware of
<slice092> IdleOne: will try it will back soon
<gertidon> ActionParsnip: yes you're right it works
<asdjaputra> gertidon, ls --color=AUTO
<Pici> gertidon: I'm pretty sure that coloring by file extension isn't supported by bash. You might be able to do it with another shell, like zsh.
<gertidon> need to find config file for filetype
<asdjaputra> woop, gertidon, ls --color=auto
<gertidon> asdjaputra: doesn't work
<gertidon> Pici: oh ! i thing you're right !
<gertidon> remember now..
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: sudo startx would mean that any app ran after that would be run by root correct?
<asdjaputra> Pici, you mean, adding entries for what color is used for what extension?
<Pici> asdjaputra: Yes.
<slice092> still no unity
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: interestingly my X is running as root....
<gertidon> Pici: but why it work for .jpeg file ??
<Pici> gertidon: What color is the jpeg file?
<ActionParsnip> let me play
<gertidon> Pici: something like pink color
<ceed^> Hi, I am not able to burn DVDs anymore on my 11.04 laptop. CDs burn fine. I've tried several burn programs (k3b, Brasero, XFburn) and they all fail. Nothing wrong with the media either since it works on other machines
<asdjaputra> gertidon, its built-uin
<Pici> gertidon: Whats the output of: ls -l     on that file?
<gertidon> Pici: the same : pink
 * szal once heard of a planned design change in the X server and/or the kernel that would make it possible to run X as non-root
<szal> no idea what's the status of that though
<Pici> gertidon: Actually... let me check something. One moment.
<m1chael> i upgraded my ubuntu, and my screen is flickering/black, i drag the mousse around and click, and things become kind of visible, it's very random and weird.. i dont know what to do to fix this.. it's a dual boot with windows xp...
<Sidewinder1> Pici, gertidon  Interesting some of my jpegs are different colors from one another; I never really paid much attention, but it is curious.
<asdjaputra> m1chael, i think that's normal
 * szal has colours on for ls automatically (prolly an alias in ~/.bashrc or somthing
<asdjaputra> m1chael, does it do that all the time?
 * szal would rather eat mousse than drag it around :P
<NFischer> Wie heisst das tool, mit dem man Graphen von z.B. Tempoeraturverläufen zeichnen lassen kann? (ich habe ein Webfrontend in Errinerung)
<Pici> gertidon: Take a look at the manpage for dircolors.
<Pici> !de | NFischer
<ubottu> NFischer: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<gertidon> Pici: yes i found that just now :)
<NFischer> sorry
<NFischer> mistake
<NFischer> i want to graph my CPU temperature.. what tool can i use for it?
<gribouille> hi
<Pici> gertidon: Its not bash itself that does the coloring, its dircolors setting $LS_COLORS , which is part of the coreutils package.
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: http://paste.ubuntu.com/630913/   seems X runs as user but X runs as root
<gribouille> is firefox 5 available for maverick ?
<io> !info computertemp | NFischer
<ubottu> NFischer: computertemp (source: computertemp): computer temperature monitor applet for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6.1-1.1 (natty), package size 47 kB, installed size 432 kB
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: sorry, startx as user
<asdjaputra> gribouille, yes
<gertidon> Pici: i see, i will add some filetype
<asdjaputra> gribouille, but i recommend you to download from mozilla.com
<gertidon> Pici: thanks for your help !
<NFischer> ubottu, in an actual fact i wanted to draw Temperature from a weather-Station..
<ubottu> NFischer: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gribouille> asdjaputra, why ?
<asdjaputra> gribouille, it's better that way
<io> NFischer: then why not ask your real question initially?
<asdjaputra> gribouille, every time i try to install from the repos it failed
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: what I am trying to understand is why running sudo startx is bad
<Pici> gribouille: Theres a PPA for earlier releases of Ubuntu.
<Pici> !ff5 | gribouille
<ubottu> gribouille: Firefox 5 is available in Natty/11.04 as an automatic update. If you would like to install it in an earlier release, you will need to use the following !PPA: http://pad.lv/ppa/mozillateam/firefox-stable/
<NFischer> io, i missed a word in english u moron!
<asdjaputra> NFischer, nicer please
<gribouille> Pici, I installed this repo, but ff 5 isn't available
<Pici> gribouille: The package name is just 'firefox', do an apt-get dist-upgrade to make sure that you get it.
<io> NFischer: initially you said that you wanted to graph your CPU temperature, but in actual fact you wanted to graph temperatures from a weather station?
<NFischer> io, yes
<asdjaputra> <NFischer> i want to graph my CPU temperature.. what tool can i use for it?
<xangua> Pici: not still for lucid¿
<xangua> i mean fx 5
<gribouille> Pici, the only package available is xulrunner-1.9.2
<lucidguy> g++ question .. I run "g++ ./helloworld.cc -o ./hello" and I get exec: 79  Permission Denied???  Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: running as little stuff with sudo is good :)
<Pici> gribouille, xangua: let me take a look, one moment.
<asdjaputra> ActionParsnip, what's wrong with sudo?
<slice092> nity is gone cant get it to work
<io> NFischer: ok, so you didn't miss a word, you lied - ok now that we've got that straight, there are packages like graphmonkey, graphthing, graphviz etc. that might be useful for you
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: understood
<asdjaputra> !patient | slice092
<io> oh, he left
<asdjaputra> lol that doesn't do the trick
<newbeee> !patient
<asdjaputra> !patience | slice092
<ubottu> slice092: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<io> !permissions | lucidguy
<ubottu> lucidguy: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<ActionParsnip> asdjaputra: nothing perse, just running stuff with it when its not needed can cause issues
<slice092> ubottu: ok thanks
<asdjaputra> ActionParsnip, ah i get it, just like doing daily stuffs in BackTrack
<asdjaputra> heh
<asdjaputra> slice092, its a bot.
<slice092> asdjaputra: hahaha fail a bit tierd
<gribouille> Pici, when I do apt-get update, I get the follwing line : Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu/ maverick/main Translation-en
<Pici> gribouille, xangua: I see it in mozillateam's beta channel, but not the stable.
<asdjaputra> slice092, what did you exactly change in compiz before it went wrong
<ActionParsnip> asdjaputra: pretty much
<slice092> asdjaputra: i oick
<asdjaputra> ActionParsnip, but as long as you know where you're going with sudo, that'll be ok, especially its only for running startx
<asdjaputra> slice092, click?
<tortib> Hello everyone, I'm running Ubuntu 11.04 with two video cards I wanted to know if it's possible to setup Xinerama with ATI so I can move windows to my 2nd monitor.
<slice092> pickd the cube option then i rebooted the computer then unity was gone
<gogeta> asdjaputra: sudo startx is a bad idea its bascily going full systemn root
<Guest55414> hello! could someone help me boor my encrypted ubuntu system after having corrupted the mbr of the additional external boot device used at startup?
<teal> Does anyone here know how to fix a misbehaving extended desktop?
<asdjaputra> gogeta, but then you couldn't start x
<gogeta> asdjaputra: then your permissions are wrong
<ArmyMan007> hi... i installed openoffice on ubuntu 11.04 and i can't find it... where is it at?
<io> x/3
<asdjaputra> gogeta, so how can I startx without being root?
<ArmyMan007> hi... i installed openoffice on ubuntu 11.04 and i can't find it... where is it at (in terms of place within application folder)?
<asdjaputra> ArmyMan007, Applications > Office
<gogeta> asdjaputra: you need to add that to your user permissions
<ArmyMan007> asdjaputra: it's not there
<gogeta> asdjaputra: you will probly need to add the user to sound and video as well
<asdjaputra> gogeta, does ubuntu do that by default?
<gogeta> asdjaputra: yes
<asdjaputra> gogeta, i mean, allows normal users to startx
<icub3d> ArmyMan007, Did you install it from source?
<gogeta> asdjaputra: yes
<ArmyMan007> icub3d: no... installed it from software center
<asdjaputra> gogeta, oh
<ben1234> coucou
<asdjaputra> gogeta, i can't run it through a terminal, foolish me
<asdjaputra> gogeta, lol i tried to run startx from a terminal
<icub3d> ArmyMan007, are you talking about libreoffice?
<gogeta> asdjaputra: you can
<asdjaputra> gogeta, no, from a GUI terminal
<ArmyMan007> no... i'm talking about openoffice
<asdjaputra> gogeta, should've started it with a tty
<gogeta> asdjaputra: however gdm might aruldy be running if you havent disabled it
<icio> I'm trying to get a 30" apple cinema display working on 11.04; apparently I'm supposed to use "AllowDualLinkModes" in xorg.conf, but I'm struggling to make it work
<ArmyMan007> icub3d: no... i'm talking about openoffice
<asdjaputra> gogeta, yes
<gogeta> asdjaputra: at that ;point x is aruldy running
<thx1138> can someone help me boot or mount encrypted ubuntu pleaaase
<Pici> gribouille, xangua: It looks like there is still work going on thats preventing the PPA from being updated with Firefox 5.  If you keep the PPA added, it will land there eventually.
<asdjaputra> gogeta, yes :( i totally forgot
<icub3d> ArmyMan007, are you using unity or classic?
<aftertaf> Anyone aware of Acer / EMachines and ATI card related issues where 11.04 has biiig issues booting ?
<ArmyMan007> icub3d: classic
<asdjaputra> ArmyMan007, Alt-F2, openoffice.org
<lucidguy> seemed to have been dropped. .
<lucidguy> g++ question .. I run "g++ ./helloworld.cc -o ./hello" and I get exec: 79  Permission Denied???  Any ideas?
<asdjaputra> ArmyMan007, from there you can pick which application you want to run
<asdjaputra> !patience | lucidguy
<ubottu> lucidguy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<asdjaputra> lucidguy, and what is g++? is it like something similar to gcc
<thx1138> Can not mount/boot encrypted ubuntu system. Please help mee!
<icio>  /quit
<ArmyMan007> asdjaputra: it doesn't matter.. it doesn't appear on the applications menu!
<icio> oops ^^
<gogeta> asdjaputra: i take it your whanting ubuntu to start in bash insteed of gdm?
<aftertaf> Plymouth seems to not start unless i press a key (which makes the HDD led flash) many times during boot, including on the part of Plymouth where Ubuntu is written
<asdjaputra> gogeta, no i was just asking why sudo startx is not good
<slice092> fuck it will install a fresh 11.4
<IdleOne> !language | slice092
<ubottu> slice092: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<oCean> slice092: mind your language here please
<lucidguy> asdjaputra: same as gcc to my knowledge
<aftertaf> this is a fresh 11.04, 64 bit, btw
<gogeta> asdjaputra: its the same as loggin in as root all the time
<gogeta> asdjaputra: so if you got a bad file or a rootkit it would destory the system
<ohir> thx1138: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=611165
<asdjaputra> gogeta, I'm logged in as me
<asdjaputra> gogeta, whoami, I'm spiderman
<asdjaputra> lol
<ohir> thx1138: use search engines. 'Ubuntu encrypted rescue'
<gogeta> asdjaputra: or just made a simple user level mastake that would normaly get blocked
<asdjaputra> gogeta, ok i got scared already
<gogeta> asdjaputra: lol
<asdjaputra> gogeta, active user is me
<asdjaputra> gogeta, i ran tty7 as me
<asdjaputra> gogeta, so i think that should be ok
<gogeta> asdjaputra: well if your whanting a sudo file system and stuff you can do it via sudo
<gogeta> asdjaputra: without sudo startx
<asdjaputra> gogeta, or with su -c
<asdjaputra> gogeta, lol
<gogeta> asdjaputra: most will kill me for saying this but sudo natules works
<asdjaputra> gogeta, i didn't mean to run the display with root
<gogeta> asdjaputra: bascily puts the file manager as super user
<asdjaputra> gogeta, i was just asking.............
<asdjaputra> why isn't it ok
<ab2tract> natules?
<asdjaputra> sudo just works
<gogeta> i probly mispseed it but the gnome file manager
<eustace> Hello, does anyone have the same problem as me? Skype stops working after reboot (sometimes after 2). When I try to launch it, nothing happens.
<ab2tract> its gksudo nautilus
<gogeta> yea
<eustace> and I have to reinstall skype every time
<gogeta> asdjaputra: doing that gives you root acess to the whole file system when nedded
<asdjaputra> gogeta, i was asking why isn't it ok to run sudo startx, and then it came that running tty7 as root is dangerous.
<asdjaputra> gogeta, and i said ok
<gogeta> asdjaputra: k
<asdjaputra> gogeta, so i will run it as asdjaputra
<asdjaputra> doing other stuffs with ttys and GUI terminals with sudo
<tortib> Has anyone here been able to successfully get Xinerama working with their ATI cards?  I've tried to add Option "Xinerama" "true" to my ServerLayout section of my xorg.conf but that causes X not to start, is there something I'm missing?
<gogeta> tortib: i beleve atis working on that is buggy at best
<asdjaputra> slice092, i found this http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Compiz
<tortib> gogeta: well I have the 2nd screen up and running but I can't move windows to that screen
<tortib> and there isn't any launcher bar or anything on that screen either so I can't start any programs up or anything
<tortib> It's useless just sitting there.
<gogeta> tortib: so its in extended mode?
<tortib> I guess so it's the default setup from aticonfig --initial --adapter=all
<aftertaf> anyone have issues with Acer/Emachines and Unity, apart from me ?
<tortib> I can paste the xorg.conf if you would like me to
<gogeta> tortib: ubuntu shoulda done it auto
<asdjaputra> slice092, you still there?
<gogeta> tortib: you should be able to go to the display settings and the 2nd monoter should be visable so you can change the settings
<tortib> gogeta: well i get a background on the 2nd screen, but that's about it nothing else i can do with it
<tortib> gogeta: it isn't visible
<gogeta> tortib: should be in the 2nd display tab
<tortib> just shows my main monitor
<tortib> I'm under Monitor Preferences
<tortib> there is no tab
<gogeta> tortib: dikd you boot with it cnnected or plug it in
<tortib> gogeta: yes like i said it's connected right now and it has the same desktop background image as my main monitor which I'm talking to you on now.
<trollboy> nigger
<gogeta> tortib: try starting up with it connected x might not be seeing it right away
<tortib> gogeta: it was connected to X
<asdjaputra> trollboy, what? lol
<trollboy> NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER
<tortib> the entire time gogeta
<gogeta> tortib: ubuntu doesent relly use xorg.config anymore it auto gens it
<asdjaputra> !spam | trollboy
<tortib> gogeta: no it does use xorg.conf what on earth are you talking about?
<gogeta> tortib: no it does not it genrates one on the fly now it no longer looks for it
<gogeta> tortib: you need to do some tweaks to use xorg config again
<tortib> gogeta: then why did X stop working when I made changes to XORG.CONF, you don't know what you're talking about
<tortib> gogeta: you're clueless
<tortib> pulling shit out of your ass
<oCean> cd /d
<asdjaputra> tortib, language
<tortib> i can say ass if i want
<asdjaputra> tortib, and if you can do better don't ask
<tortib> if you don't like it ignore me
<Northernen> How can I view a list of files linked to a given file?
<tortib> asdjaputra: at least i'm not making stuff up saying ubuntu doesn't use xorg.conf lol
<asdjaputra> tortib, Pici is ready to kick you
<Pici> tortib: I suggest you make yourself aware of the guidelines of this channel before continuing.  See: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<gogeta> tortib: thats not made up if you used a google search you would see ubuntu changed how x works
<edbian> gogeta: It uses it if there is one.  It does not require that there is one.
<bennis> is there a way to add a firefox tab to an open firefox via ssh?
<maxxx> brazil
<gogeta> edbian: :)
<maxxx> oii
<asdjaputra> Pici, what did you do to tortib?
<edbian> bennis: Do you want to ssh into a machine and run firefox on that machine but see it on the client?
<asdjaputra> !br | maxxx
<ubottu> maxxx: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Pici> asdjaputra: its a mute. see http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<bennis> edbian: no, i want to ssh into a machine with a user on it and type a command in and have a tab open in firefox with the link i put there
<bennis> i don't feel like going upstairs to share my link, i wanna just push it to him :/
<CYPER> Hello, I am going to kill myself if I don't get any help with Ubuntu
<bennis> hardcore laziness, i'm aware ><
<asdjaputra> Pici, oh those with + format
<edbian> bennis: I don't know if you can do that...  perhaps firefox --display :0.0
<Corey> CYPER: Not helpful.
<bennis> edbian: thanks, i'll give it a shot
<asdjaputra> CYPER, go ahead, I hope you have a good insurance
<p014k> Hello. I'm trying to copy a dvd via brasero. I'm using the command "brasero -c" and the dialog pops up. The image of the source dvd is saved temporarily, but when the disc ejects, the command-line returns: "** (brasero:2583): WARNING **: Couldn't unmount volume in drive: /dev/sr1" and "Segmentation fault". How can I fix this?
<JamezQ> CYPER, What is your problem?
<hwilde> !ask | CYPER
<ubottu> CYPER: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kbrosnan> bennis: https://developer.mozilla.org/En/Command_Line_Options#Remote_Control
<asdjaputra> tortib, read http://www.x.org/wiki/
<Doobie-420> CYPER, what is the question and we will try and help
<asdjaputra> CYPER are you dead?
<asdjaputra> heh
<Doobie-420> he's back
<cyper85> anyone willing to help me please
<d0dg3> obvisouly its not that important...
<ab2tract> with?
<Doobie-420> sure, what is the question
<edbian> kbrosnan: That doesn't have the answer
<edbian> bennis: This is a good one
<newbeee> cyper85,  go ahead and state your problem
<siton> There is an question but he seems not to solve it.
<cyper85> I just installed Ubuntu latest version
<aristidesfl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/630853/ and  http://pastie.org/2106744 please heeelp setting wireless network
<cyper85> never used Linux before
<Gabbro> ciao a tutti
<Pici> !enter | cyper85
<ubottu> cyper85: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<asdjaputra> cyper85, welcome to Linux
<asdjaputra> and
<cyper85> and have this weird problem where sometimes all the windows freeze - I can't click any button
<cyper85> it's like the buttons are just an image and not clickable
<siton> cyper: just kill your natty and try to use maverick
<asdjaputra> so the display freezed
<cyper85> well I can move windows around and resize
<newbeee> siton:he is new to linux dont scare him lol
<cyper85> also I'm note sure I've installed the latest Ati drivers properly
<asdjaputra> cyper85, use linux mint, it's a beginner distro but still have functionalities that Ubuntu has, and it uses GNOME, not Unity
<Pici> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<siton> LOL
<asdjaputra> Unity has a lot of problems (still) because its still in its development state
<edbian> asdjaputra: is unity the problem here?  I don't think so.
<Pici> Note: We do not support Mint in this channel.
<cyper85> I've already installed Ubuntu. I don't want to start again from scratch
<asdjaputra> edbian, promoting..
<Pici> asdjaputra: you don't need to use Unity if you don't like it.
<asdjaputra> Pici, oh sorry
<asdjaputra> k
<edbian> cyper85: You can move the windows but buttons in the window don't work? (is that right?)
<cyper85> edbian, correct
<p014k> I hate unity.
<cyper85> it happens from time to time
<siton> The unity developers should say sorry to us newbees,LOL
<newbeee> cyper85 under administration click on additional drivers to see if any driver needs to be installed
<edbian> cyper85: What about the x button (or max / restore)
<Pici> siton: Do you have a support question?
<cyper85> I clicked already - that where I installed proprietary Ati drivers. But nothing else shows there
<edbian> cyper85: I think it is just because ubuntu is generally a little buggy.  Have you updated to completely using the update manager?
<cyper85> X button does not work too
<cyper85> I will try Gnome now as someone told me above
<edbian> cyper85: sure give, regular gnome 2.x a shot
<asdjaputra> cyper85, logout, and pick Ubuntu Classic Session at the bottom of the screen
<edbian> cyper85: I'm fairly sure logging out and logging back out would fix the problem temporarily
<nckBriz> anyone know howto get full screen flash to not lag ;)
<cyper85> see it happened again: I selected Log Out but then I can't click Log out in the dialog asking me if I'm sure
<Name141> Can anyone help me with this Xubuntu Wubi install error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/630931/
<asdjaputra> cyper85, press enter
<siton> Cyper: so i think the window manager of your system works worse
<Name141> basically comes up Exception: Cannot download the metalink and therefore the ISO
<cyper85> Enter doesn't work too
<edbian> cyper85: ctrl + sysRq+ k kills the gui without asking you anything.
<aristidesfl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/630853/ and  http://pastie.org/2106744 please heeelp setting wireless network
<grungekid> Hey, I'm having an issue with ubuntu on my macbook 7.1. When using vlc to play videos on my external monitor the screen flashes to black as the video is loaded. Is this normal?
<cyper85> which key is SysRq
<asdjaputra> below PrintScrn i guess
<asdjaputra> with Fn
<asdjaputra> on laptop
<cyper85> found it
<edbian> cyper85: print screen (some computers don't have it)
<edbian> cyper85: oh good
<cyper85> Ctrl + SysRq + K does not work
<cyper85> nothing happens
<Pici> cyper85: Its alt, not ctrl.
 * edbian thinks that is a ridiculous shortcut
<safe> I need help!!! Error no such device:'Random crap' Grub Rescue.
<safe> I have just removed Backtrack, and I want to get back on to Ubuntu
<asdjaputra> safe, Random crap, decrypted, please.
<safe> I have no idea what it is
<safe> Just a hole load of random numbers and letters
<asdjaputra> say it here
<safe> Well
<asdjaputra> oh
<asdjaputra> lol
<safe> I doubt its random...
<cyper85> that just turns the screen off somehoiw
<edbian> It's almost definitely the UUID
<asdjaputra> where did you install grub to? MBR (master boot record) or /dev/sda1
<safe> IDK
<edbian> safe: can you see the grub menu at all? (can you boot ubuntu)
<asdjaputra> what did you install first, BT or Ubuntu
<cyper85> I installed Ubuntu on a flash drive
<safe> I cna't boot up ubuntu...
<cyper85> 8GB Kingston DataTraveller
<safe> When I boot up it says... grub rescuee>
<asdjaputra> ls
<edbian> safe: If you press shift during the boot. Do you get the grub menu (before the grub rescue thingy)
<safe> And above thatOk
<safe> Trying that
<safe> I held down shift the hole way through, nothing happend though...
<safe> Just the same grub rescuee thing
<edbian> safe: boot an Ubuntu live CD
<vooze> i just switched from debian til ubuntu-server (or trying to) but for some reason, the ubuntu 11.04 server CD cant see my main harddrive.. debian can just fine.. any ideas?
<cyper85> edbian, can I talk to you on private
<cyper85> please
<edbian> cyper85: we are
<bennis> anybody else hate that if you're in list view and the folder you're in doesn't have a folder, you can't create any new files?
<bennis> for nautilus, at least
<asdjaputra> edbian, heh
<edbian> asdjaputra: :P
<safe> It;'s booting
<asdjaputra> but yeah the IRC's so quiet now
<asdjaputra> only 3-4 people asking
<edbian> safe: I can't wait.
<safe> Wow
<safe> That's odd.
<asdjaputra> WoW
<edbian> There are 1585 here!
<asdjaputra> MDLXXXV?
<guntbert> cyper85: you can tell your client to ignore the join/part messages, so the channel will not scroll as fast for you
<safe> That would be useful
<safe> Ok, Edbain it has booted.
<edbian> safe: Let's just install boot using this live Cd.  first thing you have to do is mount your ubuntu partition.  you know how to do that?
<safe> Nope
<edbian> safe: sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt     do you know how to find X and Y ¿
<safe> Nope =P
<edbian> I have no idea how I just that upside backwards question make
<asdjaputra> safe, if this is the only partition it would've been (typically) /dev/sda1
<edbian> safe: Look at the output of sudo fdisk -l   It will list all your partitions.  Figure out which one is your ubuntu /
<tiox> .j #firefox
<tiox> ...
<safe> I've got a few disks in there all partitioned...
<safe> So no..
<edbian> safe: Then use sudo fdisk -l   If you can't figure it out from that gparted may be a little more friendly
<WXZ> where can I go to get help for gtk+ other than #gtk+ and #gnome?
<safe> Ok.
<safe> fdisk -l doesn't return anything
<edbian> safe: sudo fdisk -l
<q0_0p> safe: or cfdisk
<safe> Ok
<asdjaputra> WXZ, if you're asking that here, you're pretty sure we can help you?
<safe> It's /dev/sdb2
<asdjaputra> safe, sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<edbian> safe: sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt    (and look in /mnt at the files to confirm)
<WXZ> asdjaputra: this place is filled with tonnes of people that are somewhat familiar with gnome
<safe> Oh
<WXZ> just playing the odds
<asdjaputra> WXZ, with Unity now
<WXZ> oh right :|
<Pici> asdjaputra: Unity is a shell for gnome.
<asdjaputra> sorry, should've been sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt
<edbian> safe: oh ?  (that's a good thing?)
<safe> It says it is already mounted...
<shockrates> hey
<asdjaputra> Pici, so it's a layer between gnome-core and us?
<edbian> safe: great, look in /media (that's where things get automounted)
<safe> There is a 96gb file system in the file browser.
<edbian> safe: on in computer   whatev
<safe> Yeah
<shockrates> i inserted a cd in my pc and want to md5sum it. where can i browse the cd?
<safe> In nautillys
<safe> nautillus*
<q0_0p> cfdisk is pretty nice
<ab2tract> nautilus
<Pici> shockrates: /dev/sd0 or /dev/cdrom
<ray_> hey all
<edbian> safe: is that a question?
<safe> No
<asdjaputra> /dev/sr0
<safe> I'm wondering what I do next...
<safe> It's monted.
<Pici> !enter | safe
<ubottu> safe: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<safe> mounted*
<asdjaputra> or /dev/sd0
<edbian> safe: You found the files?  what folder is it mounted in?
<safe> Sorry =D
<safe> Erm
<safe> I don't know
<edbian> safe: no worries
<asdjaputra> edbian, it would've been /media/aosdhsoaadfwqr9qp24r8q2r
<safe> How can I chekc?
<asdjaputra> or something like that
<edbian> safe: go to the files.  press the up arrow, look at what folder you're in
<edbian> asdjaputra: yeah I know
<safe> Ok
<safe> It's in media, then a bunch of random letters and numbers.
<edbian> safe: yeah so here is the deal (why I wanted it in /mnt) we're gonna have to type that so anyway.  Is this 11.04 ?
<leblinux> Dears, is there a gui software that customize Grub2? mainly the 30_os-prober?
<asdjaputra> leblinux, Startup manager
<mint_> Talk to me now, Safe isn't needed.
<safe> Tottaly true.
<safe> Talk to mint_ instea
<edbian> safe: ?  you don't need help anymore?
 * safe notneeded
 * mint_ safe
<asdjaputra> 2nd user
<mint_> No
<asdjaputra> talk to mint_
<mint_> No
<mint_> I'm safe...
<FloodBot1> mint_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edbian> mint_: hi
<mint_> But on a differant computer.
<edbian> mint_: Are you using 11.04 ?
<mint_> Well
<asdjaputra> oh no
<safe> Oh
<safe> LOL
<edbian> safe: pick a nick and stick with it
<notsafe> Hello?
<notsafe> Can you hear me?
<guntbert> safe: mint_ don't press <enter> so often
<asdjaputra> stop joking
<edbian> notsafe: not funny
<Pici> notsafe: Yes.
<edbian> annoying
<Name141> It seems the Wubi install can't get "metalink" , any ideas what to do about that ?
<notsafe> Ok
<edbian> notsafe: Are we done changing nicks?
<notsafe> Edbian,so I've been mutedon the other one I guess we'll have to stick to here.
<notsafe> Yes.
<edbian> notsafe: Don't use enter so much and you won't get muted
<asdjaputra> mint_'s unlocked, but remove it, talk with us using notsafe
<mtx1980> hi ppl
<edbian> notsafe: are you using 11.04 ?
<notsafe> Ok.
<notsafe> No.
<notsafe> I'm using 10.1
<edbian> notsafe: What version are you using?
<notsafe> 0
<shockrates> hey
<edbian> notsafe: ok
<notsafe> 10.10
<sudokill> whats a very minimal and good music player? but not deadbeef
<mint_> f
<guntbert> notsafe: easy on <enter>!
<shockrates> i inserted a dvd i just wrote and it doesnt appear, neither as empty or full. what can i do?
<asdjaputra> sudokill, play from sox
<notsafe> Sorry Guntbert.
<edbian> notsafe: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/<numbers>/ /dev/sda       this will install grub (the bootloader) to the harddrive again   I am assuming this is the harddrive you told the bios to boot
<sudokill> asdjaputra,??
<sudokill> sox>
<sudokill> ?
<asdjaputra> sudokill, sudo apt-get install sox
<asdjaputra> sudokill, and use the command play
<notsafe> Gah
<sudokill> il google it thanks
<leblinux> asdjaputra: thanks, I've tried it and it only shows 2 tabs Boot options and advanced... I wanted to delete an entry in grub2 menu and its not in startupmanager.
<notsafe> I need to stop the text from scrolling...
<notsafe> I'm on irssi
<sudokill> why not use xchat
<asdjaputra> leblinux, its on /etc/default/grub
<guntbert> notsafe: you are scrolling the channel yourself - tell your client to ignore the join/part messages
<asdjaputra> sudokill, type in sudo apt-get install sox
<dieselz> I'm trying to port forward using ssh -L, and the output indicates that the port forwarding was successful, but running netstat -tpln shows nothing binding to the port I wanted to bind to... any ideas on how to debug this?
<asdjaputra> sudokill, in terminal
<notsafe> Guntbert, how?
<asdjaputra> notsafe, are you on xchat?
<notsafe> IRSSI
<sudokill> asdfasdfa, im not actually using ubuntu but im googlig it
<sudokill> asdjaputra, what about mpd?
<guntbert> notsafe: see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<asdjaputra> sudokill, never heard that before
<asdjaputra> sudokill, what about alsaplayer
<Pici> notsafe: You can scroll up and scroll down using the pageup/pagedown messages. Or use the following.
<Pici> !quietirssi | notsafe
<ubottu> notsafe: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<leblinux> asdjaputra: the OS entries is not located in /etc/default/grub its in 30_os-prober and it can't be edited in startupmanager any more ideas?
<sudokill> asdjaputra, yes i saw alsaplayer and wondered if it was any good
<sudokill> asdjaputra, i liked the look of that
<mtx1980> theres any chance to connect to another pc (windows 7) by another with ubuntu via wifi, bought my computers, i need to transfer some data to this one
<jjjjoe> I copy some slides from another presentation from MS Office and paste em into LO and then when I try to create a new slide it will not allow me to use bulleted items list
<asdjaputra> sudokill, it is, and its the default audio player in slitaz
<notsafe> Thanks
<asdjaputra> sudokill, so its minimal
<edbian> notsafe: did you run that grub command?
<notsafe> I idd
<asdjaputra> leblinux, sudo nano /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober
<sudokill> asdjaputra, i think ill try alsaplayer
<jjjjoe> Anyone good with Libre Office/Open Office  Impress
<edbian> notsafe: did it say 'no errors reported?' ?
<asdjaputra> sudokill, i recommend you to go to #ubuntu-bots
<notsafe> It said it installed, but it also said: error:cannot stat 'aufs'.
<leblinux> asdjaputra: yes but I need a GUI to edit it if there is.. and in 30_os-prober its a script like file.
<notsafe> Then it also said 'no errors reported'.
<cyper85> anyone experienced with Ubuntu or Linux in general?
<asdjaputra> leblinux, i'll try to google it
<edbian> notsafe: forget aufs (it's for a filesystem you don't have)
<edbian> notsafe: We installed grub.  reboot, see if it works.
<edbian> notsafe: Make sure you take out the CD
<sudokill> asdfasdfa, obuntu bots?
<asdjaputra> sudokill, nah, never mind
<sudokill> lol
<leblinux> its simple. All I need is to delete a boot entry in grub2 using any GUI software.
<notsafe> Ahahaha! Edbian, I could kiss you now!
 * notsafe kisses Edbian
<notsafe> Thanks so much!
<edbian> notsafe: ha  I'm that good huh
<asdjaputra> leblinux, what i remember is its in /etc/default/grub, but the last time i mess with that i fall in the grub rescue mode
<notsafe> Mo
<edbian> cyper85 is mad at me (in PM) cause I don't know how to fix his problems
<edbian> notsafe: Thanks
<notsafe> No, you're better.
<edbian> notsafe: Any other problems?
<semitones> how can I find out how much gfx memory I have? aside from looking for the box?
<cyper85> I'm not mad :)
<cyper85> I'm mad at Ubuntu
<edbian> oh good :)
<asdjaputra> leblinux, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17787/clean-up-the-new-ubuntu-grub2-boot-menu/
<edbian> semitones: lspci
<semitones> ty
<edbian> I think
<jragon> Thanks Edbian with all his hart!
<edbian> jragon: who the heck are you!?
<jragon> Notsafe...
<asdjaputra> its notsafe to answer
<asdjaputra> lol
<notsafe> That's me alright =D
<edbian> jragon: ha, ur welcome
<notsafe> Thanks guys
<asdjaputra> ok stop you're scrolling the channel
<semitones> edbian: that says what I have but not how much memory it has
<edbian> semitones: then IDK
<edbian> sorry!
<leblinux> asdjaputra:  looks like its not there to delete a windows 7(loader) entry... thanks anyways.
<semitones> its cool :0
<asdjaputra> leblinux, sorry
<leblinux> asdjaputra: I think you need to manual edit 30_os-prober --- no gui :<
<asdjaputra> leblinux, UNIX slogan: Where there is a shell, there is a way
<asdjaputra> leblinux, good luck, sorry i can't help lol
<aftertaf> Found the cause, but not the reason for my bug
<leblinux> asdjaputra: I wonder why they made it more complicated the entries used to be in the grub file in Grub1...
<aftertaf> kernel 2.6.38-10 is NOK
<gertidon> i have 2 commands `first` and second`. How to redirect stdout of the `first` to stdin of the `second` ?
<semitones> edbian: found it! lscps -v -s
<aftertaf> kernel 2.6.38-8 is OK
<edbian> semitones: yay
<asdjaputra> leblinux, never tried legacy grub before
<gertidon> the second command is `pygmentize`
<aftertaf> kernel 38-10 messes up plymouth something bad
<guntbert> gertidon: use |     like first | second
<gertidon> guntbert: it doesn't work with `pygmentize` command
<guntbert> gertidon: please paste the command line you entered
<eoss> hello, why when i create a file does the group automatically go to www-data?
<churly> I'm trying to get zenity or yap to work, without success, to make a system tray icon, but have failed.  is there an alternative program that creates tray icons from command line?
<gertidon> guntbert: cat search.php |pygmentize
<rgarrigue> Good evening
<rgarrigue> I'm looking for a bit of help with a dual screen that won't wake up
<vicky> hi there
<vicky> hi
<guntbert> gertidon: I don't know about pygmentize, but why don't you say : pygmentize serach.php ?
<Guest22134> pie
<Guest22134> balls
<gertidon> guntbert: because i want to do some things like : cat -n search.php|pygmentize
<tortib> Hello, is it possible to disable untiy and get the old gnome desktop back?
<Thraspic> I'm trying to get zenity or yap to work, without success, to make a system tray icon, but have failed.  is there an alternative program that creates tray icons from command line?
<itaylor57> gertidon, try cat file | xargs pygmentize
<jimmy51_> is there a linux equivalent to HTA's?
<gertidon> itaylor57: the same, it doesn't work
<jimmy51_> (quick GUI thrown around a script)
<abc123xyz> tortib: yeah, when you're logging in, just choose gnome as the desktop enviroment instead of unity
<gertidon> documentation say : pygmentize is a command that uses Pygments to highlight the input file and write the result to <outfile>. If no <infile> is given, stdin is used.
<gertidon> if you want to try : sudo apt-get install  python-pygments
<guntbert> gertidon: does pyg.. output anything (just wrong) or nothing?
<itaylor57> gertidon, I would do it in a perl script myself but off topic here
<Odedo> Hello. I've been trying to handle xrandr output (switching between laptop screen to vga etc...)It's working and everything - where would I place it so it would be called whenever a monitor is plugged\unplugged?
<gertidon> pygmentize print the same as if i just type "pygmentize"
<gertidon> itaylor57: not very important but just curious at why it doesn't work with pipe
<gertidon> and how to correct this problem.
<Odedo> sorry, question is where would I place the bash script so it would be called whenever a monitor is plugged\unplugged
<guntbert> gertidon: for once try with pygmentize search.php, does that deliver successfully?
<ilovebears> i have some strange issues with my usb stick. if i plug him into my usb3.0 port, he is not detected by ubuntu. If i use my usb extending cable or plug him into an usb2.0 port the stick works fine, in windows everything works fine
<gertidon> guntbert: yes, `pygmentize search.php` works
<claviusmond> I cannot shut down my machine, 11.04, I can click the icon, the screen goes black, and there, nothing, it can stay in black, but on, for hours
<claviusmond> who can help meout?
<guntbert> gertidon: strange, at the moment I cannot install anything on my machine (to try it myself), the next test: echo "some important text" | pygmentize
<Kuifje_> hello all. "netstat -a" is showing me this "tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:telnet          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN". does this mean that it is listening for connections from any IP on port 23?
<guntbert> Kuifje_: yes
<cousin_mario> hello
<Kuifje_> guntbert: ok, thanks
<cousin_mario> do you think firefox 5 will be added to the stable repositories anytime soon?
<gertidon> guntbert: same as if i just type `pygmentize`
<guntbert> gertidon: it looks like pygmentize doesn't use stdin at all - strange
<guntbert> !nickspam > jsjgruber
<ubottu> jsjgruber, please see my private message
<gertidon> guntbert: yes but documentation say : If no <infile> is given, stdin is used.
<abc123xyz_> ubottu
<guntbert> gertidon: yes, you said so - I have no way to test anything at the moment - sorry
<gertidon> guntbert: ok, thanks you for your time ;)
<slice092> hej
<sarthor> HI, here is the output of my lsusb, is my finger print device is mentioned here? how can i make it working. http://pastebin.com/DgGjS2FC
<guntbert> gertidon: Good luck :-)
<RA_drc> !nickspam
<ubottu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<Guest70238> hi
<RA_drc> !spam
<RA_drc> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<Psydoll> hello i just downloaded a .run file, typed chmod +x thefile then ./thefile and it lead me to a license which i accepted, now i cant find the program on the gui to run it?
<Psydoll> i want to use the program, now that i have it installed
<abc123xyz_> Psydoll: run the name of the program in terminal
<abc123xyz_> what us the program?
<Psydoll> teamspeak
<abc123xyz_> try opening terminal and typing in temspeak
<abc123xyz_> then enter
<Psydoll> yeah actually already tried that..
<guntbert> !askthebot > RA_drc
<ubottu> RA_drc, please see my private message
<Psydoll> it saying its not installed and i can get it by doing sudo-apt get install teamspeak.
<abc123xyz_> Psydoll: so you're not sure if it's installed or not
<Psydoll> yeah basically..
<Psydoll> plz help
<Psydoll> never used a .run file before
<abc123xyz_> Psydoll: why not just install with apt-get then?
<junglejim> hi, I have an Ubntu notebook that sometimes when it comes out of sleep mode it hangs. I think I found some entries in /var/log/messages but not sure what they are saying - If I could understand them then I may be able to start looking for a soloution - pasted relevant bit here: http://pastebin.com/0yCv2jCM
<Psydoll> because im new to linux and trying to learn all different ways of installing, from a .tar.gz, .deb. and .run etcc
<Psydoll> and .rpm
<Psydoll> .run is the last one until i can do it all
<trism> gertidon: cat file | pygmentize -g; works: it seems you are required to pass a lexer in or use the -g option to try to guess the lexer. It seems the manpage needs to be updated
<abc123xyz_> Psydoll: alright the problem may be that you didn't run the .sh file as sudo, so it doesn't allow it to install so do: sudo sh thefile.sh
<Psydoll> ok let me try
<abc123xyz_> Psydoll: wait is it an .sh file or .run?
<Psydoll> .run
<Sidewinder1> Psydoll, Better yet, Teamspeak is in the repositories. Use Synaptic Package Mgr. to install/configure it.
<gertidon> trism: yes it works, thanks
<gertidon> guntbert: trim found a solution.
<abc123xyz_> Psydoll: alright, you need to run the script as sudo so try sudo thefile.run in terminal, see if it works
<gertidon> guntbert: trism*
<guntbert> trism: good catch !
<Psydoll> ubuntu@ubuntu:~/Downloads$ sudo TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86-3.0.0-rc2.run
<Psydoll> sudo: TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86-3.0.0-rc2.run: command not found
<junglejim> Does any know if this line in /var/log/messages means that X crashed? Pid: 32462, comm: Xorg Tainted: G         C  2.6.35-28-generic #50-Ubuntu FJNB19C/LIFEBOOK S7020
<Fuchs> Psydoll: ./
<Psydoll> Fuchs: i already tried ./thefilename
<Fuchs> Psydoll: since it is not in $PATH, you have to put ./ in front of the filename
<abc123xyz_> Psydoll: my bad try sudo ./thefile.run
<Fuchs> Psydoll: then check whether it is executable, if it is not, chmod +x it
<Psydoll> ok i just done that
<Psydoll> now, how do i run the program please?
<abc123xyz_> Psydoll: didn't it start installation?
<Psydoll> the sudo didnt make much of an affect from the previous ./thefilename
<Psydoll> abc123xyz_: i got a large ammount of text on the terminal so ues i think so.
<Psydoll> yes*
<craigbass1976> WHere's the x config file.  I was just in here the other day and got things running.  I believe I entered a bogus screen in a config file, and that it's causing me trouble now, but I'm not sure which config file that was, or even where to look for it. xorg.conf has disappeared since the last time I had to mess with anything
<Psydoll> I got the license which i accepted and it started installation.
<RA_drc> !askthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<neswii> is there an official chat for banshee?
<abc123xyz_> Psydoll: does it tell you to confirm anything in terminal, what's the terminal show?
<Psydoll> abc one sec
<neswii> i have a small question about it
<Psydoll> abc123xyz_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/630961/
<Psydoll> thats what i get
<abc123xyz_> Psydoll: them it's still working, says uncompressing, you need to wait, if any of the text in terminal changes, let me know
<SolarBoom1> how to install nvidia driver?
<Psydoll> abc123xyz_: the text has finished and im back to ubuntu@ubuntu
<Psydoll> so how do i get the teamspeak client opened up now
<junglejim> Does any know if this line in /var/log/messages means that X crashed? Pid: 32462, comm: Xorg Tainted: G         C  2.6.35-28-generic #50-Ubuntu FJNB19C/LIFEBOOK S7020
<abc123xyz_> Psydoll: just type in teamspeak and then press enter
<Sidewinder1> Psydoll, Looks to me like you're trying to install teamspeak, but you're booted to LiveCD?
<abc123xyz_> Psydoll: wait are you running a livecd?
<Psydoll> Sidewinder1: Im running ubuntu on a persistent live usb
<thedude1> if I connect my USB DVD drive, it just rattles a few seconds and seems to turn off - what can i do?
<abc123xyz_> Psydoll: alright then it should work
<Sidewinder1> OIC
<abc123xyz_> so did teamspeak do it?
<Psydoll> it says its still not installed
<Psydoll> http://paste.ubuntu.com/630966/
<abc123xyz_> Psydoll: hmm try this type team and then press enter
<Psydoll> command not found
<SolarBoom1> guys how do i install nvidia driver on my ubuntu 11.04?
<abc123xyz_> Psydoll: alright type in teamspeak-client
<Psydoll> command not found
<abc123xyz_> Psydoll: can you give me the output of the installation? the one that was running for install
<craigbass1976> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<abc123xyz_> all the way to the end, all you gave was teh uncompressing
<Psydoll> abc123xyz_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/630967/
<Psydoll> thats all i got
<Psydoll> then it returned to ubuntu@ubuntu
<abc123xyz_> Psydoll: hmm
<eoss> when i type groups and id different groups come up, hwy
<eoss> why
<eoss> i tried to add myself back to a group and i type groups it doesnt show up but shows up in id command and allso groups <name> command
<abc123xyz_> Psydoll: is there any type of folder in your home directory?
<Sidewinder1> abc123xyz_, Correct me if I'm wrong, but, Psydoll  said thet he's running from persistant LiveUSB; isn't that the same thing as running from LiveCD? To the best of my knowledge, nothing, other than ubuntu can be installed from that Live environment...
<Psydoll> abc123xyz_: no just the usual folders
<stercor> How do I stop completed tasks from showing in Evolution's task summary?
<abc123xyz_> Sidewinder1: persistent means it can save changes, so it should be able to save any changes made on the usb unless he set the persistence to 0%, but he does have the .run file so it's allowing saving
<Psydoll> abc123xyz_: This is a waste of time, i just done sudo-apt get install teamspeak and it installed fine and its up and running now.
<Psydoll> abc123xyz_: and the others thanks for your help
<Psydoll> abc123xyz_: for some reason its not liking the .run files
<thedude1> my external DVD drive doesn't show up anywhere, how do i get it working
<abc123xyz_> Psydoll: you're better off installing from repos, because it's made to run stable on the distro
<eoss> added it to primary and now shows up in groups
<eoss> WEIRD
<abc123xyz_> Psydoll: whereas from .run file, might be unstable
<Psydoll> abc123xyz_: Where can i find a list of all the programs available in the ubuntu repositories, i dont know what programs are available so i know what i can get?
<Sidewinder1> abc123xyz_, I suggested Synaptic to him about a page or so, back...
<shorttech> hi all
<edbian> Anyone here ever used bitcoin on linux?
<shorttech> guys I just switched from Mandriva to Ubuntu
<abc123xyz_> Psydoll: not sure if you can really get a list, here you can try sudo apt-cache search nameofprogram to see if it's available in repos
<io> !packages | Psydoll
<ubottu> Psydoll: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Sidewinder1> !ot > edbian
<ubottu> edbian, please see my private message
<edbian> jeez
<abc123xyz_> Psydoll: or you can do sudo apt-cache search a* should give you all packages starting with a
<cogitorn> A better trigger would have been !anyone
<cogitorn> '
<io> or use a GUI
<Psydoll>  ty
<shorttech> guys I just swtiched from mandriva, but I cant even get the terminal to work on Ubuntu
<Sidewinder1> edbian, There's a lot of folks that use it and discuss it in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<abc123xyz_> Psydoll: np, also wikipedia gives a lot of info about programs in linux for music, video, ....
<shorttech> when I press Ctrl + Alt +1
<chaddy> shorttech: grub menu then black screen?
<shorttech> I go into the termintal
<shorttech> but it wont accept my password
<Flecks> how big do i need grub bios boot partition?
<shorttech> chaddy did you get that?
<craigbass1976> shorttech: and it does from the GUI?
<abc123xyz_> Psydoll: and usually .run files you can run np, just weird that this one was giving a problem
<shorttech> the GUI is not working properly, I made some changes to the video driver
<chaddy> try recovery mode, then as root passwd <user> will prompt to reset password
<chaddy> you might have typoed it
<craigbass1976> shorttech: aha...  you sound like you're in the same boat I am.  Did you ever give yourself a password initially?
<Sidewinder1> abc123xyz_, Often folks that are new to ubuntu, try to jump in with cli and I usually try to stear them to Synaptic; it's so much easier, coming from a win environment.
<litropy> !computers
<shorttech> craigbass1976 when I did the installation it asked for a password
<abc123xyz_> Sidewinder1: yeah, but they have to learn sometime, plus it's soooo much faster :)
<shorttech> craigbass1976 but I tought it was a bit strange that it didnt ask for a root password
<craigbass1976> shorttech: weird...  Well, did the GUI EVER work?  You might have to boot to a livecd, chroot, and change your pass that way, then try logging in again
<shorttech> craigbass1976 does that mean Im SOL???
<Sidewinder1> abc123xyz_, Just my two cents but I agree; it's also more powerful...
<Ju-PeRi> ongelmia mokkula cs-17 kans
<craigbass1976> shorttech: you should know better.  How often are you really SOL in linux?  :)
<shorttech> craigbass1976 yes the GUI worked, but when I try to configure nvidia-setting for my second screen things went bad
<abc123xyz_> Sidewinder1: how else in GUI can I get a cow to read my fortune?
<abc123xyz_> lol
<shorttech> craigbass1976 quite often actually since Im a newbie..
<shorttech> craigbass1976 :)
<MarcSCO> hi all
<abys> hey, I can't get vuze working on my natty 64bits... The search engine isn't working, even if I copy the version I've got on my other natty 64bit laptop... any idea?
<Sidewinder1> abc123xyz_, By examining his/her cloven hoofs?
<mezmarize> ciaoo a tutti
<abc123xyz_> :)
<shorttech> craigbass1976 here is what I see when I go into the terminal - it seems a bit odd.
<Sidewinder1> !it > mezmarize
<ubottu> mezmarize, please see my private message
<Aison> are there 195 nvidia drivers? I need the latest version because i'm using kernel 3.0 ^^
<craigbass1976> shorttech: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/reset-your-ubuntu-password-easily-from-the-live-cd/   This will walk you through resetting your password with a livecd.
<shorttech> craigbass1976 shorttech-System-Product-Name
<Aison> or do I have to compile these drivers myself also?
<abc123xyz_> kernel 3.0 lol
<ProtiX> I need some help please ...with my ubuntu
<ProtiX> it`s urgently
<Sidewinder1> abc123xyz_, And compiling is next. :-)
<abc123xyz_> ProtiX: tell us the problem instead of telling us you need help
<abys> ProtiX:  ask your question if you want help
<ProtiX> hello
<ProtiX> i need some support
<ProtiX> with instal the last version of ubuntu
<shashank_> whats the issue ?
<abc123xyz_> Sidewinder1: ehh ehh compiling :/
<Sidewinder1> !ask | ProtiX
<ubottu> ProtiX: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ProtiX> when i`m instaling the ubuntu
<ProtiX> an error apears
<Sidewinder1> and...
<ProtiX> No root file..
<abc123xyz_> lol
<ProtiX> No root file..is defined
<ProtiX> i want to instal the Ubuntu  without removing the win 7
 * Sidewinder1 Sighs and wanders off in shame...
<ProtiX> what i have to do ?
<abc123xyz_> ProtiX: the only thing you get is no root file or is there more to the error
<qin> ProtiX: You need / mount point defined in your installation
<y3o05aRk> agree with qin
<ProtiX> ok..how can i do that?
<abys> anyone to give me a hand on my vuze? The default version of it is 64bit but it's acting like I'm using the swt.jar from the wrong version...
<Sidewinder1> ProtiX, Have a good look here, it should answer all of your questions: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.ph
<abc123xyz_> you need to set / as one of the mount points for the parititon
<ProtiX> ok
<ProtiX> i understand
<ProtiX> but how?
<qin> ProtiX: Do you do manual partitioning?
<y3o05aRk> if you are new to ubuntu why dont u try the wubi installer
<abc123xyz_> ou're in a GUI installer just look for it
<ProtiX> Error 404: The page you were looking for is missing.
<ProtiX> If you're not automatically redirected within four seconds, please click here to go to our main page.
<abys> ProtiX:  if you don't have other os, autopartition
<ProtiX> error at Sidewinder1 link
<ProtiX> yes
<ProtiX> i don`t want to format
<ProtiX> any partition
<abc123xyz_> abys: he has win7 which he wants to keep
<ProtiX> yes abc123xyz_
<Sidewinder1> ProtiX, Sorry, it's here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php
<ProtiX> i want also dual-boot
<abc123xyz_> ProtiX: you need to create a partition either by resizing the windows 7 one or you'll need to run Wubi
<shorttech> so how is nvidia support on ubuntu?
<feydr> just installed from latest cd but it won't boot -- just get an underscore -- first time w/ssd+sata -- maybe some sort of gotcha there?
<eoss> Question, is it possible to have a default group for a directory when anyone creates a file in it
<litropy> !1337
<ubottu> 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<ProtiX> ok////i need assistence with that
<ProtiX> i don`t know how to do that
<Sidewinder1> abc123xyz_, If you advise wubi, you can answer ALL of the numerous questions upon his return.
<abc123xyz_> ProtiX: just use Wubi through Windows, because Grub will destroy your Windows boot manager
<Sidewinder1> No, it won't!
<abc123xyz_> Sidewinder1: yeah, cause Grub is going to destroy Windows 7 bootloader as well, then god help him
<ProtiX> abc123xyz_, you say that i need to run the .exe form CD in Win 7 ? ...without booting the cd ?
<abys> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<aristidesfl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/630853/ and  http://pastie.org/2106744 please heeelp setting wireless network
<Sidewinder1> I'm outta here! Good luck all!
<abc123xyz_> ProtiX: alright, just download Wubi itll allow you to install Ubuntu from within Windows
<y3o05aRk> @ProtiX yes just put in the cd while logged into windows 7 and then run the setupp
<ProtiX> y3o05aRk, ok...
<ProtiX> it should work ?
<jack_lt> how do I remove that envelope in the panel tray, ubuntu lucid ?
<abys> yep
<ProtiX> y3o05aRk, i need also dual boot
<jack_lt> I did remove evolution already
<aristidesfl> what is /var/run/wpa_supplicant.wlan0.pid supposed for?
<abys> jack_lt:  why do you want to do that?
<jack_lt> abys, don't play therapist please ;)
<abc123xyz_> ProtiX: it will dual boot for you, don't worry
<ProtiX> ok....abc123 , y3o05aRk ..
<ProtiX> now i will restart my PC
<ProtiX> and then instal Ubuntu while logged in win 7
<ProtiX> ok ?
<abys> jack_lt:  if I don't know what you want I can't help you, up to you
<jack_lt> abys, I want to remove it
<abc123xyz_> ProtiX: yes
<jack_lt> abys, I know what I want
<ProtiX> ok
<abys> jack_lt: good luck with that :)
<ProtiX> i`ll stay here on channle while the instal ends  , ok ?
<Akkar1n> hello, when i want to restart or shutdown via the gnome panel it always sends me back to the gdm. does anyone know how to fix that error?
<jack_lt> abys, thanks dad!
<qin> Sweet.
<abc123xyz_> ProtiX: alright
<ronsonol> Need help with terminology describing a bug related to a program GUI.
<usuario> maiicol_sexxy18@hotmail.com
<io> ronsonol: #ubuntu-bugs
<abc123xyz_> and why would we want his e-mail lol
<ronsonol> io: okay, didn't know they were there for that.
<shorttech> does Ubuntu support XFdrake????
<io> shorttech: that's for PCLos and Mandriva
<io> shorttech: ask your real question. what do you want to do?
<shorttech> io change my graphic settings
<io> shorttech: what do you want to change?
<shorttech> io what should i use the change my X configuration?
<mikeshultz> So, what has xorg.conf been replaced with?
<abys> ok I fixed my vuze thanks!
<ZykoticK9_> mikeshultz, nothing - xorg is mainly automatic these days - but if you need an xorg.conf you can generate one, and it will be used.
<XAT> hi guys, how can i install mysql on ubuntu ?
<io> !xorg | mikeshultz shorttech
<ubottu> mikeshultz shorttech: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<io> !mysql | XAT
<ubottu> XAT: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<XAT> copy
<XAT> thanks
<][-e-][> XAT
<][-e-][> please
<DannyButterman> Hi There. Does some one know how to troubleshoot a VPN connection problem over wifi ? It's an ath9k driver, and the log tells me 'ath9k:Failed to stop TX DMA in 100 msec after killing last frame"
<][-e-][> wget eggdrop
<][-e-][> ?? help
<mikeshultz> ZykoticK9_: I need to set defaults for users now.  Without xorg.conf, where would I go for this?
<FloodBot1> ][-e-][: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZykoticK9_> mikeshultz, "defaults for users" what do you mean?  Xorg is configured globally generally.  I don't know if it's even possible to have it "user" specific... maybe?  Best of luck.
<io> !info eggdrop | ][-e-][
<ubottu> ][-e-][: eggdrop (source: eggdrop): Advanced IRC Robot. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.19-1.2ubuntu1 (natty), package size 425 kB, installed size 1200 kB
<io> !software | ][-e-][
<ubottu> ][-e-][: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<mikeshultz> ZykoticK9_: I can tell you if I set the resolution for one user, it reverts back for others.  Though this is weird, I actually had to turn off one of the display ports to set the resolution properly, so maybe that's just it.
<DannyButterman> Does some one have any luck with an ath9k driver for a VPN connection over wifi ?
<admgy22> hi - if I'm a sudoer, can I change into another user?  (something like sudo ___ [otheruser'sname])?
<][-e-][> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<io> !su | admgy22
<ubottu> admgy22: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ZykoticK9_> mikeshultz, if you use an xorg.conf it will be used by all users... sorry I don't really have a suggestion.
<][-e-][> ubottu speak spanish ??
<ubottu> ][-e-][: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mikeshultz> ZykoticK9_: Although, I did just see that you can have xrandr mods set persistently.  That will probably work.  Thanks.
<io> admgy22: sudo -u "user" command
<admgy22> thanks
<admgy22> it's the same as sudo su, right?  or is one preferable?
<teal> Hello, after ugrading to Ubuntu 10.10 the extended desk top feature system/preferences/monitors is extending the desk tops of the monitors individually, any suggestions would be greatly appreciated
<ZykoticK9_> admgy22, "su user" is more typical
<io> admgy22: use sudo
<io> ZykoticK9_: there is no such thing as typical
<admgy22> no I mean "sudo su _user_" versus "sudo -u __user__"
<shorttech> does anyone have experience with dual monitors???
<admgy22> they're the same (the two commands i just gave) right?
<jrib> admgy22: no
<io> admgy22: no. one is sudo the other is su
<admgy22> ohhh
<Kolt> Why am I unaable to boot my asus w1v to install ubuntu? It stucks at some loadscreen
<admgy22> when you say "sudo su <user>" you're running su with higher privelegs right?
<vatts> sudo = superuser do. switches to root user for that line
<vatts> su = switch user = you continue as root untill you log out of term
<teal> shorttech, I have a problem with dual monitors what is your need?
<vatts> sudo su is needed to switch users.
<io> you're using sudo to access root privalidges to run su to run as another user
<sarthor> Hi. my lsusb says. 1c7a:0801 LighTuning Technology Inc.. how can i install driver for this fingerprint device.
<admgy22> okay
<admgy22> I'm just going to type "sudo su <user>" and ignoire what you said above about "sudo -u" it seems this is the normal way to do it.
<jspiros> Is there any way for me to change the default GTK keyboard triggers for copy/paste/open/save/etc., for all apps?
<jspiros> I know I can change them per-app, but it's getting tedious
<vatts> and sudo su [username] will get you from your uname -> root -> username
<jrib> admgy22: don't do sudo su <user>.  If you want something similar, do: sudo -u user -i
<admgy22> jrib: could you explain why?
<vatts> jrib, he wants to log into other account via su ><
<admgy22> yes
<admgy22> exactly
<jrib> admgy22: what I said, does that
<Cheapp> is there a shortcut to open terminal in xubuntu?
<jspiros> I'm a Mac user, and I'm looking to switch to Ubuntu, and I'd like to use super-c and super-v for copy and paste, and so on, instead of the control key
<shorttech> can anyone help with dual monitor support?
<admgy22> and I'm getting two conflicting ways to do it.  I wnt to do the "better" one for having the bash history o the other user to scroll through etc
<Cheapp> ctrl+ alt + t doesnt work
<ZykoticK9_> admgy22, if I where you i'd listen to jrib's suggestion
<jspiros> I would also like Emacs-style text editing in text areas, with control-a and control-e and friends, if possible
<coz_> sarthor,   I am seeing a few hits on google with this search string   ubuntu LighTuning Technology thumb print driver
<teal> <shorttech> can anyone help with dual monitor support?   I may be able to help you
<jrib> admgy22: it's preferable because you are just running sudo, not su inside sudo.  That's if you want to change to another account as a superuser.  If you just want to login to another account (you know its login credentials), then just do "su - <user>".  But sudo and su simultaneously is kind of silly
<shorttech> teal I have an nvidia driver and Im trying to set up my second monitor
<sarthor> coz_: yes. can you help to install its driver. and make it working.
<admgy22> jrib: gotcha
<admgy22> and agree normally
<admgy22> I'd like to get access to the other user's history etc for auditing purposes (the bash history)
<admgy22> that's why I was asking
<coz_> sarthor,  do you have a driver download link?
<shorttech> teal currently Im using the driver assigned by ubuntu when I did the installation. I ran nvidia-settings already and when I activated xinerema I had problems
<mastertheknife> Hi. How come there is no package for libjpeg-turbo ?
<chaddy> admgy22: if it's for auditing try acct, users can edit their own bash_history
<coz_> shorttech,   open nvidia settings..click the "X Server Display Configuration"   click the secondary monitor image  configure-twinview- resolution
<sarthor> coz_: no
<shorttech> teal the second screen was on (I was able to move the mouse curser over) but it was black!
<ZykoticK9_> admgy22, in that case you might be able to use "sudo cat /home/USERNAME/.bash_history"
<jrib> admgy22: « sudo -u USER -i » will log you in as user (and you don't need to know USER's password, but your user must be able to sudo).  « su - USER » logs in as USER (you need to know USER's password).  Both allow you to do what you just said (check history, etc.)
<ProtiX> abc123xyz_, the instal was stopped by this error:  error apears , Permision denied: For more information please see the log file :  c:\....\temp\wubi-11.04-rev211.log
<coz_> shorttech,  if you want that to be permanent  open  sudo nvidia-settings and make the changes    write x configuration file
<teal> <shorttech> my understanding there is a menu for nvidia, and it is pretty much self explanatory. I have seen post on the inter net
<Guest9854> any way to find the location of a program's tray icon image to replace it?
<coz_> sarthor,  then I am not sure I can help without taking alook at the driver package
<admgy22> what's in /var/log/btmp usually?
<ZykoticK9_> coz_, you should really be suggesting gksu for an GUI apps.  shorttech
<sarthor> coz_: but i do not know, where to find the driver.
<shorttech> ZykoticK9_what do you mean by gksu? is that a driver or software?
<ZykoticK9_> shorttech, sudo really should be used to start GUI applications, use gksu instead
<coz_> sarthor,   I have no experience with thumb scanner 's  and their drivers... sorry,, if you can find a linux driver package for that  ,, it would be helpful,, you can goodle   that  with by adding linux driver to that search string
<ZykoticK9_> shorttech, s/should/shouldn't/
<shorttech> one more question
<ProtiX> abc123xyz_, the instal was stopped by this error:  error apears , Permision denied: For more information please see the log file :  c:\....\temp\wubi-11.04-rev211.log
<shorttech> why is it that I can log in when I go into the crub by pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1?
<shorttech> It dosnt accept my username and password
<abc123xyz_> ProtiX: I asked you what you did before you got the error
<coz_> shorttech,   it should easily accept it,, are you using your regular user login name and password?
<ProtiX> nothing
<ProtiX> just instal
<feydr> I can boot from a live cd, but after installation it won't boot from disk -- even if I go through the livecd and choose that option -- any suggetions?
<ProtiX> and there`s the error
<ProtiX> i`ve insert the disk
<ProtiX> i`ve select the second buton
<shorttech> coz_ but when I did the install it did not ask me for a root password
<ProtiX> i`ve check 1- gb..
<ProtiX> 10
<ProtiX> forward..
<ProtiX> and then apears is instaling..
<ProtiX> and then error
<FloodBot1> ProtiX: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ProtiX> that error
<shorttech> coz_ I just dont understand... Im coming from Mandriva and I used to be able to go into grub log in and use su when necessary, but now I cant even log in
<coz_> shorttech,  no root password  there in ctrl+alt+F1    hit that  ,, use your regular user nick,, regular password,, if you want root access type  sudo -i  then use regular user password
<eoss> hello, how can i set a folder and all files in it to be part of a specific group when users add files to it?
<teal>  coz I have aproblem with extended desktop malfunction, can you help me?
<admgy22> can I pm someone here the last admin's final few actions (after clearing their bash history) as their own user for you to tell me if that was malicious?  (deleting some logs and stuff) or routine?
<ProtiX> so..what i have to do ?
<faz_> how can i find the location where apt-get installed something?
<lee_> hello
<shorttech> coz_ the problem is that when I press ctrl+alt+F1  and type my user and pass it doesnt work
<trism> faz_: dpkg -L package_name; replacing package_name with the package you installed with apt-get
<shorttech> coz_ I keep getting login incorrect
<faz_> trism: ty
<coz_> shorttech,  mm  there should be no issue with that... you dont have caps lock on or anything...yes
<grungekid> exit
<chaddy>  /quit
<XAT> guys can you advise me how to build a virtual hosts for apache in ubuntu ?
<XAT> i mean i have a static ip address without domain name. how can i build 2 different websites on it ?
<coz_> shorttech,  you could go to /system/preferences/about me   change your password  to see if that is the issue
<histo> why does root own the .vim folder in my home?
<shorttech> coz_ no I dont have caps or anything like that... It does seems odd that I see a long txt when ctrl+alt+F1  is pressed. I see shorttech-System-Product-Name Login:
<guntbert> XAT: if you don't get good answers here you could ask in #httpd or in #ubuntu-server
<alexb_1> hi all, can anyone recommend good usb lamp? need to be able to turn if on /off using soft. thanks.
<shorttech> coz_ does that looks normal? By the way I already changed the password
<guntbert> alexb_1: not really on topic here
<coz_> shorttech,  hmm  let me see if I can find something   no that doesn look normal
<MrBushido> i'm having problems getting my network connection working in ubuntu 11.04 desktop. it's finding my wired network card and assigning it an ip6 address but for some reason it's not getting allocated an ip4 via my router. when i set a static ip it accepts it, but for some reason i can't ping other machines on my network. there's definitely no hardware issues though, since it's working fine when
<MrBushido> i boot win7. any advice to track down the cause of my problem?
<alexb_1> guntbert, obviously I'm looking for linux friendly. I'm not sure if it requires any drivers...
<rabc> whats the easiest way to reformat a hard drive using linux link or wiki pls thx
<DrShoggoth> what is linux link?
<DrShoggoth> and wiki?
<faz_> when adding a custom application launcher to a panel, how can i make it so the command works with sudo? i thought ubuntu used to bring up a password prompt when you did this
<chaddy> link to, DrShoggoth
<jrib> faz_: use gksudo
<shorttech> coz_thank you. Im looking as well, but its driving me crazy!
<rns> are there any external monitors that won't work with ubuntu?
<eFfeM> hi, I'm using 11.04/64bit with gnome2 gui; but can't get any icons on my desktop although the .desktop file is in my $HOME/Desktop/ dir
<abc123xyz_> faz_: try setting the shortcut as gksudo programname
<shorttech> DrShoggoth I feel bad for you.... you got lots of reading to do
<rns> I need one for my dell xps running ubutnu
<faz_> abc123xyz_, thank you
<vatts> rns, as long as ubuntu supports XPS's gfx card, you should be OK
<guntbert> alexb_1: please keep in mind that *this* channel is strictly for ubuntu support, there are #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux though
<admgy22> hi guys, I'd like an opinion please.  Earlier you helped me get the last admin's (user's) bash history, and I'd like an opinion of what little of it there is.  It's here: http://pastebin.com/W4QWyZaR
<admgy22> (apparently after clearing the history)
<DeltaEpsilon> I have 6GB ram istalled. If I install a 32bit ubutu, how many GB will I get to use?
<coz_> shorttech,  which version of ubuntu is this?
<admgy22> does it look malicious to you
<admgy22> removing these logs?
<vatts> rns, i'd say "go and try it out"
<vatts> DeltaEpsilon, 3.002 or such
<rns> vatts, so if it works with my laptop, plugging in an external monitor shouldn't make any difference?
<admgy22> or a normal thing for a user to do right before handing off a live server
<vatts> rns, kind of :)
<DrShoggoth> shorttech, what reading should I be doing?
<abc123xyz_> DeltaEpsilon: probably won't see all of it, go with 64bit
<admgy22> (to a guy he's not giving any help at all to, after leaving hte ocmpany on bad terms)
<rns> vatts, I'm going to order online, so can't really try it out
<admgy22> robi would be the replacement :)
<vatts> rns, you're on laptop now?
<rns> vatts, YES
<rns> sorry caps
<DeltaEpsilon> abc123xyz_,  flash doesn't work right on 64bit
<nerdy_kid> how do I adjust the settings for _only_ my usb mouse?  (not my touchpad)
<coz_> shorttech,  I am finding "nothing" on this particular issue
<kitche2> DeltaEpsilon why not there is a 64bit build for it?
<vatts> ok rns, if you have any friends with LCDs monitor ask 'em if you can try it out.
<vatts> its a beginning, but it can get you there.
<abc123xyz_> DeltaEpsilon: it works fine under Debian not sure about Ubuntu, should work
<coz_> shorttech,  since I am falling short of an answer,, try ##linux channel ,, see if they have a suggestion/solution,, if you get it let me know
<DeltaEpsilon> kitche2, the build is very buggy
<abc123xyz_> DeltaEpsilon: but only 4 GB is supported including the swap
<rns> vatts, so there aren't any known monitors that do not work?
<litropy> !computers
<vatts> rns, dont really know, IMO its all about the gfx card - the resolution shouldn't be problem.
<kitche2> DeltaEpsilon if you say so I fine no issues with it at all it used to buggy long time ago
<rns> vatts, okay thanks
<vatts> i have radeon x700se on this box and it ran 2x 17" (LCD + CRT) without problem
<vatts> same resolution tho
<vatts> you might wanna find one which has same resolution as your laptop or aspect ratio
<vatts> could help ;)
<RA_drc> !search factoids
<ubottu> Found: trolls-#ubuntu-offtopic*, ubotu, lies, factoids, scope, s !search*, botabuse
<coz_> rns,    in terminal  type this command    glxinfo -l |grep MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE    paste the number it has in the readout
<teal> shorttech  I thought you were given instructions on nividia previously   is this your answer?    <io> !xorg | mikeshultz shorttech
<teal> <ubottu> mikeshultz shorttech: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolutio        sorry I have no experience with nividia
<raultc> jar
<Flecks> how big should grub bios boot partition be?
<Eitan> any recommended load balancing packages for ubuntu? i read ultra monkey is pretty good, but its tested with debian... i'd rather stick with ubuntu
<MajinSaiyan> My neighbor has a huge problem with his iphone 3g. I swear it's not stolen! The phone is disabled and says to connect to itunes, so itunes says that i need to enter the passcode before it can synch. However i can't enter the code because it doesn't give me the option. Is there a way to browse through the phone to extract certain files? I don't mind restoring it, but i want a few files before doing the restore.
<MajinSaiyan> I am running Natty btw. Natty says that i need to enter the passcode on the device before i can mount it.
<coz_> Eitan,   you want this for 2 or more servers ...yes?
<genii-around> MajinSaiyan: Please do not post the same question in multiple channels
<coz_> Eitan,    http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/load-balancer-open-source-software.html
<rns> coz_, 8192
<MajinSaiyan> k i'm sorry
<nerdy_kid> how do I adjust the settings for _only_ my usb mouse?  (not my touchpad)
<admin666> прива
<vatts> !ubuntu-ru
<vatts> or how already
<vatts> admin666, #ubuntu-ru
<admin666> russian
<vatts> mhm
<vatts> or you're not? ;)
<coz_> rns,  ok now,, that number  , 8192, is your video card's hardware limitation for resolution,, in other words, singe or dual monitors combined CANNOT  excede that resolution either horizontally for vertically,,  if i understood some of your issue
<admin666> hello
<coz_> rns,  and that number is especially important when running dual monitors
<Eitan> coz: yup just need it for 2 windows HTTTP servers.. jsut wanna heartbeat monitor them pretty much
<rns> coz_, 8192 is pretty big right?
<Eitan> dont nessesarly need load balancing, just need more fail over
<Eitan> but lb will work
<admgy22> I'm a sudoer, how can I kick a guy off
<coz_> rns,  it is about medium considering  some of the newer cards ,,yes
<chaddy> admgy22: slay
<ninjah> I'm trying to backup a cisco config to my proftpd server. It doesn't work. The directory shows up as ftp://myserver.com/router-config. Any suggestions?
<Eitan> coz: that looks great... im gonna go with that
<Eitan> thank you!
<coz_> rns,  for example.. on this system  the max texuture size is only 4096  however I run dual monitors with combined resolution of 2560x1024  which is well withing that limit
<Eitan> just ultra monkey is a debian for debian... wanted a ubuntu package
<rns> coz_, so at 1024x768 I could have roughly 6 monitors?
<Eitan> or will that work the same?
<coz_> rns,  if the "combined"  resolutions  do not excede the max texture size
<coz_> rns,  that is total of all monitors horizontally and combined resolution vertically
<coz_> rns,  take vert and horiz  as seaparte  combinations
<coz_> rns,  example if you have 5 monitors ,, horizonatl conbined  does not exceed your max texture size then it is possible
<coz_> rns,  sam applies to the vertical resolution
<nerdy_kid> how do I adjust the settings for _only_ my usb mouse?  (not my touchpad)
<coz_> rns,  of course 4 to 6 monitors is going to require 2  and 3 video cards repectively
<thevaliantx> what else should i look at to determine why X11 forwarding is not working for me?  i have "
<rns> coz_, cool, thanks this is helpful
<rns> coz_, so any monitor that fits within that limit should work?
<thevaliantx> i have "ForwardX11 yes" set in the /etc/ssh/ssh_config file
<coz_> rns,   yep
<RA_drc> !lies
<ubottu> Mostly just statistics and factoids, but also windicators!
<Guest67030> Hi all! how can i change "stdT201106222045&LANG" to "/2011/06/22/std_2045" via Terminal??
<ZykoticK9_> thevaliantx, if you had to make that change, did you restart the ssh server afterwards?
<coz_> rns,  keep that command handy,, if you change cards or new system,, you will want to know the max texture size of the video card
<jrib> Guest67030: why?
<thevaliantx> ZykoticK9_: i didn't know to do that.  the host machine is my wife's.
<Guest67030> jrib, ?
<whyz> hey. i want to upgrade a 9.04 machine to something never. however, do-release-upgrade does not support upgrading from such an old version. is there any way to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 to 10.04 and so on?
<ActionParsnip> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Guest67030> jrib, because i need to do so?
<ZykoticK9_> thevaliantx, i just mean the ssh service not the machine
<jrib> Guest67030: what is the context for this question... Are you trying to rename files?  Substitute multiple instances in a file?  In multiple files? etc.
<demonspork> Whyz, you can go all the way up, I just moved from a 9.10 machine that I hadn't touched in over a year to an 11.04 in the matter of an hour
<Guest67030> jrib, oh.. no its a string i wanted to use in a bash skript
<thevaliantx> ZykoticK9_: you were clear the first time :)  i didn't know that i needed to restart the ssh server
<whyz> demonspork, how? do-release-upgrade refuses for me
<jqp> where can i find out what errors mean?  for example, i'm getting the error "urlopen error [Errno 113] No route to host" from a python library.  that python library gets its error messages from the platform (ubuntu)
<jrib> Guest67030: I don't understand what you are trying to accomplish
<Guest67030> jrib, wget gives out "stdT201106222045&LANG".. in order to process it i need it to be "/2011/06/22/std_2045"
<demonspork> Whyz, just use update manager is what I do and it let me update all the way
<demonspork> one stage at a time though
<jrib> Guest67030: use awk, sed, or cut
<demonspork> LTS releases can jump though
<whyz> demonspork, the desktop update manager?
<coz_> whyz,  are you using sudo with that?
<jrib> Guest67030: ask #bash, they might give you better hinst
<vatts> rns, yeah i forgot to tell that mine videocard was doing duplicates on LCD and CRTs *facepalm* :D
<ActionParsnip> whyz: or grab the alternate ISO for each subsequent release, you can use them to upgrade with
<Guest67030> jrib, k thx
<demonspork> I am trying to access a windows file share without accessing it as guest. I have access to edit the fileshare if only it would let me sign in, but nautilus keeps mounting it as guest so I don't have a chance to get write permissions
<jrib> Guest67030: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/string-manipulation.html might help too (see substring extraction)
<donkeyinspace> hello , is it possible to create a fat16 boot partition for only one ubuntu installation?
<demonspork> How do I supply the username and password I need to supply to mount it
<jacobfogg> Hey there, anyone know of a decent usb vga adapter with linux support... I need a third monitor...
<abc123xyz_> demonspork: you can edit /etc/fstab to mount on startup with all the permissions you want
<coz_> jacobfogg,  I do not,, unless you have another video card,,, I havent gotten into more than 2 monitors although Ihave seen as many as 24 connected
<jacobfogg> Yeah, that would be my first option, however my mobo only has pcie x1 slots left...
<whyz> ActionParsnip, hm. i'll try
<demonspork> abc123xyz_, How do I supply the username and password to the network server to mount it with the proper user account?  This is a share from a different computer that I am trying to access without it mounting as guest.
<whyz> just to make sure, your solution should apply to ubuntu server too, right?
<jacobfogg> coz_ ^^
<icode> Hi all
<icode> who like ubuntu 11.04?
<coz_> jacobfogg,  yeah , again,, I dont have any experience beyond dual monitors ,, sorry guy
<ActionParsnip> icode: s'alright
<icode> i dont think so!
<jacobfogg> icode -> that's what i'm on...
<ZykoticK9_> jacobfogg, you may be interested in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USB2VGA
<tanuki_> I'm trying to install a LAMP stack, and Apache refuses to run PHP.
<thevaliantx> ZykoticK9_: restarting the ssh service doesn't seem to help.  i still can't even run "xcalc" without getting the error message "Error: Can't open display:"
<jacobfogg> coz_ well thakns anyway... =)
<jrib> !lamp | tanuki_
<ubottu> tanuki_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<tanuki_> I've followed the instructions in the wiki to the letter
<jacobfogg> ZykoticK9_ reading... thx
<jrib> tanuki_: read the section that troubleshoots that exact issue
<coz_> jacobfogg,  is t his nvidia ?
<ZykoticK9_> thevaliantx, are you connecting with "ssh -X HOSTNAME"?
<tanuki_> jrib: As I said, I've followed the instructions to the letter.
<icode> i can help you tanuki_
<jacobfogg> coz_: My current card? yeah
<ZykoticK9_> thevaliantx, is this a linux client?
<jrib> tanuki_: then you can't run php I guess...
<HellSt0rm> Hi can somebody help me with at troublesome external monitor. Recently i plugged in my external monitor with vga cable. In the monitor application I made the display on the laptop turn off and use the external monitor as primary only.  but now if I start up the laptop with the external monitor. the screen is duplicate on gdm and startst switching over the other setup after login, but failes. if I take out the vga cable, the screen on the lap
<HellSt0rm> flickers and tries to use only the laptop display. this however works under ubuntu classic and not ubuntu unity, under unity the screen stays blank. If I try to start the laptop without vga connected and connect the vga after login. the problem occur again. is there away to reset the behaviour for the screens?
<icode> describe here the problem
<coz_> jacobfogg,   you might want to try the #nvidia  channel,, see if they have any wisdom around this :)
<blargg> I'm looking for a command-line tool similar to wget, that instead generates a list of URLs a web page links to.
<jrib> tanuki_: what happens when you visit a php page now?
<jacobfogg> ZykoticK9_: so there should support for any of these devices?! With some tweaking of course...
<thevaliantx> ZykoticK9_: thanks, after restarting the service i logged back in via ssh and forgot the -X flag :)
<tanuki_> jrib: It asks me to download the file.
<InsolentDreams> blargg: you could always use curl and then regex to pull out all valid urls  ;)
<ZykoticK9_> jacobfogg, i have NO idea - i'm surprised a usb2vga is even fast enough - I've certainly never used one.
<jrib> tanuki_: pastebin output of: « apt-cache policy libapache2-mod-php5 »
<tehB3NJ1E> Hey, does anyone here know a good Ubuntu 11.04 IRCd?
<blargg> InsolentDreams, I was hoping there was something to handle the parsing (as well as converting the URLs to absolute ones) for me. Also to do it recursively, not just on a single web page.
<ActionParsnip> tehB3NJ1E: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/irc-server.html
<jacobfogg> ZykoticK9_: the reviews aren't great for things like video, I just need it for my IRC/Email/Chat
<jacobfogg> Get those apps off my current 2 monitors...
<tanuki_> I've already installed the packages the wiki demands I install, cleared my cache, the whole nine yards
<tanuki_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/630994/
<tehB3NJ1E> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<jrib> tanuki_: run « sudo a2enmod php5 » and pastebin the output
<InsolentDreams> blargg: Well, wget sort-of does do that if you put it in mirror mode, but it downloads all the data, not just giving you the url.  I don't usually like playing devil's advocate and you might have a legitimate use for what you're asking for, but it sounds like a web-scraping script you're looking for basically.  Google something like "web scraping for urls" or something.  I'm sure someone has done this already in some programmin
<InsolentDreams> language, like ruby or php
<tanuki_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/630996/
<tanuki_> As I said, I've already tried that.
<jrib> tanuki_: run « sudo service apache2 restart »
<tanuki_> Fizzbin.
<blargg> InsolentDreams, wait, I think I found exactly what I want: w3mir. We'll see.
<tanuki_> jrib: Already done so. Did it again, still wants me to download the source.
<InsolentDreams> nice!
<jrib> tanuki_: what is the url you are using to check?
<tanuki_> http://localhost/~bgeiger/foo.php
<tanuki_> Fizzbin, dammit.
<RealKillaz> gents I bumped I think into an error with vmbuilder
<tanuki_> And yes, I've already cleared my Firefox cache.
<RealKillaz> Please check the following pastebin: http://pastebin.com/PBCGuQrq
<tanuki_> Multiple times.
<jrib> tanuki_: php probably isn't enabled for user directories by default.  To troubleshoot, try a php file in /var/www/
<RealKillaz> Why is vmbuilder so buggy?
<tanuki_> jrib: It works.
<jrib> tanuki_: if you wish to enable php for user directories, do so :D
<tanuki_> How?
<tanuki_> The wiki didn't say anything about that.
<Sik> Stupid question: what's the package for the OpenGL dev libraries?
<jrib> tanuki_: read /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.conf
<whyz> demonspork, there must be some fundamental difference between 9.04 and 9.10. update-manager does not support updating from 9.04
<Logan_> Sik: Try the ones listed here: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/859501/learning-opengl-in-ubuntu
<Sik> OK, I just need to be able to build SDL with the OpenGL driver >_>
<Jarvis> anyone know off hand if theres any changes in the kernel packages that would cause my system to want to force install grub-pc
<Jarvis> i'm having to manually select upgrades atm :/
<RealKillaz> so noone is using vmbuilder for obvious reason....
<RA_drc> !ubotu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<RA_drc> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<icode> how to add modules to ebox?
<tanath> can anyone help me with a strange connection issue?
<tanath> when i ping the router, i get one reply from router, and then i start getting replies of dest unreachable from my own LAN ip
<icode> tanath: that's strange!
<icode> possible firewall?
<tanath> icode, indeed
<htrejh> hi, i use kubuntu (latest) on a qosmio x500 portable, and since this version my pc can't resume correctly, it shows corrupted graphics and doesn't respond, it uses to work though
<htrejh> how can i debug that?
<tanath> icode, just gufw with denied incoming
<tanath> icode, which just manages iptables
<dr_willis> htrejh,  whats the video chipset? most likely an issue in that area.
<icode> flush the entire configuration of you firewall
<icode> and test pinging after
<icode> let me now the result
<htrejh> dr_willis: i use the official proprietary nvidia (it's a gts400M chip)
<tanath> icode, fixed... i think i know what happened... i'm on a laptop and switched networks which somehow confused it
<htrejh> dr_willis: also nouveau shows corrupted graphics when i wanted to install it, i had to use nomodeset and install nvidia ASAP
<LinuxGuy2009> I heard that unity is the default desktop environment now, but I was wondering if the netbook interface is still in the repositories, and will stay there so those of us who like it, we can still use it?
<lolmatic> i think my usb harddrive just crashed. which logs do notice such things?
<AxPoLe> [][-e-][]
<icode> tanath : good!
<dr_willis> htrejh,  ive never had nouveau work  on my Toshiba X505 with nvidia
<rcconf> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<tanath> icode, thanks. i'm rather tired and not thinking well :P
<dr_willis> htrejh,  i have to install ubuntu the same way
<htrejh> dr_willis: do you have that resuming bug too?
<icode> tanath : loool
<HellSt0rm> is there away to reset how ubuntu (11.04) responds to when I plug in a vga cable for external monitor. the current config does not work and i need to reset to default behaviour :D
<dr_willis> htrejh,  i never use hibernate/suspend. it boots so fast i dont bother.
<htrejh> dr_willis: well i mean resume, if you close your screen and reopen it, does it work for you?
<icode> hrllstrom: try connecting the cable while the laptop is rebooting
<dr_willis> htrejh,  i dont recall ever seeing that issue. theres setitngs i recall to controll what closing the lid does. the laptops not here right now - so i cant check
<htrejh> dr_willis: ok, but when the cable is plugged in it works, very weird
<htrejh> how can i debug that?
<HellSt0rm> icode: I tried, boots up perfectly but display still f***** when login is completed
<dr_willis> htrejh,  if its a nvidia driver issue. that can be hard to troubleshoot. You may want toc heck the forums and askubuntu.com for others with your exact make laptop
<icode> try logging the option 2 when the grub is displaying
<htrejh> dr_willis: well i did that, i think i should file a bug in launchpad then
<dr_willis> HellSt0rm,  individual users can have theor own video settings. I forget qwhat file controlls it.  does a newly made user work?
<icode> and then reset to the default setting
<dr_willis> htrejh,  search for bugs first. :)
<htrejh> dr_willis: i did too ;)
<HellSt0rm> icode: will try
<abstrakt> anyone know how I could load a SQL Server database on Ubuntu?
<htrejh> searched for "qosmio"...
<nerdy_kid> how do I adjust the settings for _only_ my usb mouse?  (not my touchpad)
<icode> hellstrom: i will wait to see the result
<HellSt0rm> dr_willis: will try to check if a newly made user has same trouble, but the controller file for the moniter would be nice
<HellSt0rm> dr_willis: but first icode medthode
<dr_willis> I just noticed the Monitors settings tool here had a 'make default'  that asked for the root password.. so i guess theres a way to set the default system wide.  but i bnet the user setting overrides it
<arooni-mobile> i like control + c/v for copying and pasting to terminals but i forgot that i cant use control + c to cease execution for a program.  how do you folks handle this situation?
<BoulderDave> After switching to mod_wsgi, I no longer get the interactive traceback on 500 errors.  I remember this being an issue a few years ago but forgot what I did to fix it
<dr_willis> arooni-mobile,  im so used to ctrl-c to kill apps.. i never use ctrlc ever. :)
<dr_willis> exceot to kill apps
<icode> killall (pid)
<je0rJey> killall -9 processname
<BoulderDave> sorry wrong channel
<CoverSlide> killall -9 init
<je0rJey> yes
<je0rJey> with permission that is.. sudo killall -9 init
<dr_willis> The monitors config file seems to be in .config/monitors.xml
<snikker> which program I can use to synchronize data between desktop and notebok? (and vice versa)
<koppe> Have list of files and dirs, need to make archive.  Anyway to make tar accept file-list as argument, or make cpio add the content of dirs (files and subdirs)
<arooni-mobile> using 11.04;  but it seems i cant add anything to the menubar.  how do add the countdown timer i had setup in 10.04?
<koppe> without explicitly specify filenames?
<ActionParsnip> snikker: rsync
<ActionParsnip> snikker: or something like dropbox :)
<snikker> ActionParsnip: i don't want to pass throught internet :)
<ActionParsnip> snikker: then rsync
<snikker> ActionParsnip: ok
<Jarvis> snikker: check out unison
<snikker> ActionParsnip: but with rsync, i need to set up someting like nfs or ssh?
<ActionParsnip> snikker: install openssh-server and you can connect to that
<snikker> ActionParsnip: Ok, good. thank you
<Jarvis> unison is quite a nice gui for it
<bfh198> Hey anyone know how to edit syntax for vi ? -- the file location and how to edit it ?
<snikker> Jarvis: but unison work fine?
<MarkSS_> How do I connect to Windows Vista computer from Ubuntu Linux?
<Jarvis> unison works for me,  use it to sync my laptop (osx) to this machine (ubuntu)
<ActionParsnip> MarkSS_: connect in what way?
<icode> markss: try teamviewer
<Jarvis> bfh198: /usr/share/vim/<vimver>/syntax
<Jarvis> for me vimver is vim73
<MarkSS_> I want to access a friend's computer 900 miles away to fix something on their computer. Download, install a program, change configs, and then run it
<snikker> Jarvis: ok, thanks
<Jarvis> as for the format of the file tho, i'm not sure
<ActionParsnip> MarkSS_: then use rdesktop and you can remote desktop to the system
<MarkSS_> Yes, but I have to figure out how to use it first haha
<Jarvis> the existing files might give ya an idea tho
<ActionParsnip> MarkSS_: you will need to open the RDP port on the router and enable remote logons
<bfh198> cd vim73
<bfh198> ls
<bfh198> ops
<icode> i prefer teamviewer than rdesktop
<Jarvis> :p
<icode> it as a nice gui
<patyx7> Hi, anyone know how to set gdm login screen to load up on a particular monitor in a dual screen setup?
<patyx7> Or a hint at where such a configuration would be?
<MarkSS_> Enable RDP port on the routers at both ends AND enable remote logons on both comps?
<HellSt0rm> icode:  no luck :/ reset graphic setting was a dud
<icode> hellstrom : sorry!
<MarkSS_> ActionParsnip: Enable RDP port on the routers at both ends AND enable remote logons on both comps?
<HellSt0rm> icode: trying to make a new user like dr_willis said, if that works, i will just migrate my current user over to that one
<icode> ya that's an idea!
<koppe> With the new (non lst) set-up of grub... How (where!?!) can I add more boot-choices (FreeBSD and OpenSolaris)?
<nerdy_kid> how do I increase my mouse's scroll speed?
<icode> hellstrom : tell me if that works
<icode> system ---> mouse
<icode> preference
<HellSt0rm> icode: I will, I will just set up a admin user just to have a dedicated admin user as a failsafe usermode
<bfh198> Hey any1 know how to check my openGl version, and also how to update it ?
<shentino> Is there *any* way to make X start on a vt other than tty7?
<trism> patyx7: if you use System Settings/Monitors to configure your setup, usually what I do is copy the ~/.config/monitors.xml after I have configured it to /var/lib/gdm/.config/ (seems like there should be a better way)
<shentino> I've tried kernel config, gdm.conf, inittab, everything
<ActionParsnip> MarkSS_: ubuntu doesn't use RDP, it's a Windows thing
<dr_willis> HellSt0rm,   The monitors config file seems to be in .config/monitors.xml
<noyos> Ok, is there any difference in the graphical Softwares between Nvidias and Linuxmint 11 Preinstalled and reccomended?
<HellSt0rm> dr_willis: thanks :)
<dr_willis> noyos,  you mean the video drivers?
<noyos> Yes
<nerdy_kid> icode, no scroll options in there
<Akkar1n> When i want to restart or shutdown via the gnome panel it always sends me back to the gdm. does anyone know how to fix that error?
<dr_willis> noyos,  you proberly should ask the mint support channel. if the version #s are the same. i wouldemnt thin theres a differance
<ActionParsnip> noyos: mint isn't supported here in any way
<fortiss> I am setting up 60 linux boxes runnung ubuntu.
<fortiss> damn it...
<icode> pointer speed!
<dr_willis> noyos,  noveou is the normal 'default' driver. for nvidia chipsets.. but it dosent work well for me
<icode> it's there!
<patyx7> trism, ah, I'm using xubuntu.
<noyos> thanks, seems like its more serious help in here xD
<dr_willis> noyos,  personally  - i dont see any real reason to use Mint.
<slice092> i updated the ubuntu 11.04 kernel to the latest stable kernel but now i "hang" on the boot seqvens
<ActionParsnip> noyos: then use ubuntu, not mint
<noyos> Its that anoying Gnome 3 cant get it off..
<ActionParsnip> noyos: none of the multitude of spinoffs are supported here
<dr_willis> Gnome3 is a work in progress. :)
<itu>  hi
<fortiss> I'm seting up 60 linux boxes running ubuntu. They are basic internet kiosks running an internet app being developed for us. Is there a program that would allow me to remotely access them if their behind a firewall. There will be 10 of them at 6 different locations and i would like a basic "server" that i could use to log onto each of them. Kind of like LMI.
<noyos> can u uninstall the gnome3 from the newest edition of Ubunto and get the old Gnome?
<fortiss> ive looked at vnc and hamachi
<blubb> yeah
<don1804> forceflow, would you want gui?
<ActionParsnip> noyos: not without mst likely getting issues, reinstall will give a stable OS
<trism> patyx7: I don't use xubuntu, so I don't know about that
<dr_willis> noyos,  gnome3 can cause issues when installed to ubuntu at this time..
<fortiss> if i setup hamachi on the server will i be able to see all the pcs cinnected to them?
<itu> question: where the option  CD-self-test  at Ubuntu-11.04-CD  ?
<dr_willis> fortiss,  I guess it depends on how and what you want to do with them. theres always good old ssh.
<patyx7> trism, hmmm, the gdm .config file, what did you specify in there?
<don1804> anyone ever had success with USB > DVI adapters on any version?
<slice092> fortiss: its better to use a vns
<slice092> *vnc
<noyos> Thank you Guys Got the help i wanted:D Cya :D
<dr_willis> don1804,  i recall one brand that was supposed to be supported in ubuntu. but never tried one.
<pyry> np
<dr_willis> don1804,  i may be thinking of those little usb->mini0monitor also...
<ActionParsnip> noyos: ask in the mint channel in future
<fortiss> does vnc have an "enterprise" how will i be able to access a specific device behind the firewall?
<noyos> Will do sorry:/
<fortiss> it would need to work like logmein
<slice092> i updated the ubuntu 11.04 kernel to the latest stable kernel but now i "hang" on the boot seqvens,
<dr_willis> fortiss,  for vnc access iover the internet. you will want to setup a ssh tunnle to each box
<slice092> somebody know what to do?
<fortiss> ok figured. Would hamachi be a good tool for that you think?
<ActionParsnip> slice092: do you get the boot screen?
<slice092> no
<dr_willis> fortiss,  you really need access to the current local desktop? or just a desktop? or what exactly?
<ActionParsnip> slice092: then I'd look into reinstating that in livecd
<MustardCU> when i use apt-get source where does the source extract?
<fortiss> i need to be able to access any one of the 60 boxes im putting together
<fortiss> 10 at 6 different locations
<fortiss> jolicloud seemd like a good way to go but cant troubleshoot the os remotely with their setup. Just syncs apps and docs.
<dr_willis> Jolicloud is weird in so many ways.. and i doubt if its what you want to use.
<trism> patyx7: monitors.xml, and it is just basic information about the displays and which one is primary. I could pastebin mine if you want, but I don't know that it would help that much
<dr_willis> fortiss,  and why cant you just use ssh?    the term 'access any one of them' is quiet broad.
<fortiss> yeah ive decided to just use ubuntu 11.04
<patyx7> trism, please do, might help greatly :)
<abstrakt> fortiss, i second dr_willis, what's wrong with ssh?
<Sovek> Hey Everyone, slight issue. I'm wanting to try another distro based off of natty, and the USB disk creator sees the ISO, and made a boot drive, but when I tried to boot, nothing, says something about not being a boot disk or something
<abstrakt> fortiss, VPN can help with that as well
<fortiss> I was thinking of hamachi incase the ip changed
<fortiss> i didnt want to have to change the ip settings on 10 devices if the ip changed
<dr_willis> Sovek,  theres been some bugs with the usb-disk creator tool goofing up the sysconfig menus. You may want to try one of the tools from pendrivelinux web site.
<trism> patyx7:
<don1804> fortiss, do you need to be able to see whats being done on them, or just monitor them? either way as abstrakt says you can just join them to a VPN - or have one box at each location on VPN
<Sovek> right
<Sovek> figures, would be my luck :/
<abstrakt> fortiss, in case which ip changed
<trism> patyx7: sorry, http://paste.ubuntu.com/631007/
<dr_willis> fortiss,  thats one thing 'dyndns' is good for.. but if they are all behind a router, and have changeing ip's that may make things much harder.
<HellSt0rm> dr_willis: it worked, copied the monitors.xml  from the new user too the original user was a success
<patyx7> cheers
<patyx7> cheers, trism :)
<HellSt0rm> icode: it worked
<HellSt0rm> :)
<abstrakt> fortiss, i would hope, that if you have the money for 60 boxes and someone to put it together, that you would have money for proper networking etc
<abstrakt> fortiss, get yourself a static ip, use a sane router
<icode> goooooooooood!
<dr_willis> set up the router and ssh correctly. and you can ssh to the routers ip with a proper port # and have it fo4rwared to the proper machine
<abstrakt> anyone know of an ftp client on ubuntu that will use pubkey auth?
<abstrakt> filezilla does SFTP but only with password
<slice092> need to know howto get verbose boot in ubuntu 11.04
<Sovek> thank you dr_willis
<Guest52844> I'm experiencing a rather bizarre issue with 11.04 where if I set thunderbird to the preferred email client, it corrupts my "Launch Web Browser" hotkey so that it tries browsing to a big random number... I tried looking at existing bugs, I don't see it, is this known?
<dr_willis> slice092,  replace the 'quiet splash' option with 'noquiet nosplash text'    and/or try appending 'verbose' after text..  is one way I think
<ActionParsnip> slice092: when plymouth loads, press ESC
<slice092> ok thank you ActionParsnip
<dr_willis> I think the option was 'verbose'..  it gave a lot of output when i tried it ages ago
<draioch> im trying to do a clean reinstall lubuntu after password issues with xubuntu, is there any easy way to reformat the hard drive not using terminal - eg. bootcd or something
<sudokill> yes
<sudokill> use livecd with gparted or something like partedmagic
 * tommylommykins waves
<dr_willis> draioch,  sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdXX   is not too hard.
<ActionParsnip> draioch: setting up the partitions is part of the installer
<dr_willis> actually the installer should reformat..
<tommylommykins> my disks don't seem to be gettign assigned consistent device names on boot
<sudokill> partedmagic is alwas a good disc to have around
<Sovek> draioch, live CD should reformat and let you partition no problem
<tommylommykins> This makes mounting stuff all messed up
<tommylommykins> What can I do?
<dr_willis> tommylommykins,  mount using the label, or uuid method to define what to mount where
<ActionParsnip> tommylommykins: use UUIDs
<sudokill> tommylommykins, i htink if u add themto fstab with uid
<tommylommykins> ok
<ChrisBuchholz> Hey guys
<Sovek> draioch, I've had to do that countless times when 11.04 came out
<tommylommykins> just replace /dev/blah with the uuid?
<SolarBoom> guys i have installed ubuntu 11.04 but gnom3 not working
<frostschutz> tommylommykins: see also blkid or /dev/disk/*
<SolarBoom> what's the problem?
<draioch> thanks sudokill dr_willis sovek
<ChrisBuchholz> I am trying to use a Steelseries XAI Laser Mouse with ubuntu 11.04 but it doesnt work. Any ideas?
<dr_willis> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<sudokill> SolarBoom, 11.04 doesnt have gnome 3 by default
<dr_willis> ChrisBuchholz,  what dosent work about it?
<Sovek> SolarBoom, gnom3 isn't suported, doesn't work too well either
<Guest52844> is there a shortcut key logfile or some such I can look at to get more info on what's going on?
<sudokill> ChrisBuchholz, what happens? do u use a usb keyboard?
<SolarBoom> sudokill: how to install it?
<ChrisBuchholz> dr_willis: anything. The cursor doesnt move - clicks is not reacted to
<dr_willis> ChrisBuchholz,  does the light come on?
<sudokill> SolarBoom, install what?
<Sovek> SolarBoom, re-install and this time, to get gnome, when you log in, select ubuntu classic instead of ubuntu
<ChrisBuchholz> sudokill: no usb keyboard, no
<phrostbite> Whats the difference between the chome and chromium browser?
<ChrisBuchholz> dr_willis: the light in the mouse? yes
<SolarBoom> sudokill: gnome3
<sudokill> phrostbite, chromium has no extras built in
<dr_willis> ChrisBuchholz,  check the outoput of 'dmesg' as you plugin/remove/plugin the mouse perhaps.
<phrostbite> ok
<sudokill> SolarBoom, I think u need to add a ppa
<SolarBoom> i have added
<dr_willis> ChrisBuchholz,  i had some odd quirk where i had to unplug/plug in the mouse after booted up.  but that eventually got fixed
<Sovek> SolarBoom, Forum friend of mine tried to do that himself, it broke his install too
<Guest52844> I don't know whether it's an ubuntu bug or a thunderbird bug, so, if I could find more info perhaps I'd better know which community to chase :)
<ChrisBuchholz> dr_willis: i see. Wil ltry
<sudokill> SolarBoom, tbh i think gnome 3 on ubuntu is dodgy at times
<ChrisBuchholz> dr_willis: its in dmesg, but its not working
<dr_willis> 'Gnome 3' is dodgy :)
<Sovek> Guest52844, Submit a bug report anyway
<sudokill> SolarBoom, ur better off using classic like similar to gnome 2, or using some distro like arch to natively put gnome 3 on
<SolarBoom> sudokill: u mean it's not recommended?
<sudokill> i used to use gnome 3 its ok
<tjiggi_fo> !gnome3 | SolarBoom sudokill
<ubottu> SolarBoom sudokill: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<dr_willis> ChrisBuchholz,  interesting. got a spare usb mouse to test with?
<ChrisBuchholz> dr_willis: yes, i use a cheap agk right now
<ChrisBuchholz> dr_willis: unplugging/plugging the steelseries mouse doesnt work either
<ChrisBuchholz> dr_willis: but it is seen in dmesg
<Sovek> SolarBoom, If your dead set on getting gnome3, make a seperate partition and work off of that one
<Stavros> I tried to upgrade my system but there wasn't enough space to write the new kernel in the /boot partition, so now the installer has stopped mid-way. how can i resume it?
<dr_willis> ChrisBuchholz,  could be its not seeing the mouse as a mouse...    plug it in and try 'sudo cat /dev/input/mice' and move the mouse.. see if it prints out characters. (ctrl-c to exit that test)
<Sovek> 2 10GB partitions work well for this purpose, with the rest as home
<sudokill> ChrisBuchholz, do u have front usb ports? if so try those. i had problems with my usb key and mouse, only 1 worked at a time still dont know why but plugging into front port worked
<sudokill> not a power issue either
<sudokill> worth  a try...
<dr_willis> sudokill,   Only thing ivve seen that qwould cause that would be pulling too much power. :)   Moar Powar!
<sudokill> :)
<dr_willis> seems some usb porta/controlers/cards are skimping on the power these days
<sudokill> nah its a linux problem
<sudokill> dont do it on windows
<ChrisBuchholz> dr_willis: well , if i move, nothing happpens, but if i click, new lines appear but still no text.
<dr_willis> ChrisBuchholz,  thats an interesting result..
<ChrisBuchholz> dr_willis: if i right click, that is. leftclick nothing
<sudokill> ChrisBuchholz, did u say u tried another mouse? sounds faulty
<sudokill> im probably wrong
<dr_willis> ChrisBuchholz,  see if theres a  /dev/input/mouse0 or mouse1 or any other #'s
<ChrisBuchholz> sudokill: yes, another mice works fine
<sudokill> ChrisBuchholz, have u checked xorg.conf see if it looks ok for the mouse
<dr_willis>   /dev/input/mice is like 'all' found mouses :)  each mouse also has its own /dev/input/mouse#
<sudokill> not that it should be wrong....
<dr_willis> xiorg.conf normally uses /dev/input/mice
<ChrisBuchholz> dr_willis: same result with /dev/input/mouse0
<dr_willis> ChrisBuchholz,  so there is a /dev/input/mouse1  then also?
<sudokill> sounds weird that it sort of half works
<ChrisBuchholz> sudokill: will do
<ChrisBuchholz> dr_willis: nope
<dr_willis> ChrisBuchholz,  plug in both mice.. test with both mouses, and the cat test on mouse1 mouse0 and mice
<fortiss> yeah, we have static ip at all locations. There have been situations where we have had to change ips though. I can setup the vpn in our asa no problem. Ill just use that.
<fortiss> thats for the advice guys
<dr_willis> BRB.
<ChrisBuchholz> dr_willis: okay
<ChrisBuchholz> sudokill: no nvidia config for xorg.conf :D
<Stavros> I tried to upgrade my system but there wasn't enough space to write the new kernel in the /boot partition, so now the installer has stopped mid-way. how can i resume it?
<PlasmaSheep> Where is the kernel located? I need the path for dual booting with arch.
<sudokill> boot
<Sovek> Hey guys, I do have a question. Could drivers cause issues in loss performance on the CPU/GPU side?
<PlasmaSheep> sudokill: thank you
<sudokill> nvidia drivers r the fastest for nvidia
<sudokill> lol
<Sovek> not helpful
<sudokill> i dont understand the question
<sudokill> nvidia > nouveau
<sudokill> etc
<Sovek> I'm running an Atom with on-chip graphics, DOSBox and GenS are rather laggy and slow
<sudokill> ah idk anything baout on chp gpu
<Sovek> I've run GenS on thing slower than this no problem, though that was windows.... but still
<sudokill> maybe thats why its laggy and slow?
<ZykoticK9_> sudokill, I'd personally say that "freedom > non-free" thus your statement may not be accurate (for all of us) ;)
<Firefishe> I'm experimenting with running Natty in vitualbox. So far, it's just like native, with a small bit of lag, but it's trivial. My question is: Can I, somehow, run all my OS's on my computer as Type I Hypervisors, and, if so, how is this accomplished?
<sudokill> ZykoticK9_, i agree too, but nvidia proprietary too hard to resist :p
<sudokill> one day nouveau may catch up
<dr_willis> Sovek,  theres a lot of differnt settings for those emulators that can  give speed boost/slowdowns also.
<Sovek> dr_willis, I've tried alot of settings under GenS but nothing to improve performance
<dr_willis> sudokill,  id be happy if it wouild just work good enough for me to use the live cd to install on my nvidia machines...
<ActionParsnip> Sovek: tried a different display output in gens?
<fortiss> another question... These devices will be in areas where people can brush up against them and ive been looking for some type of slide to unlock feature for them. I'm able to get the lock screen function with a keyboard working fine but i need the screen to lock after say... 10 secs. and i would like it to be easier than entering a password on an onscreen kb to unlock the screen. A simple slide
<fortiss> to unlock sounds perfect but i cant find one... Any ideas?
<Sovek> ActionParsnip, Yes, quite a few
<dr_willis> sudokill,  its annoying having to use nomodeset all the time. :)
<sudokill> dr_willis, what r u talking about, nouveau?
<ZykoticK9_> Sovek, i personally found GensGS to be better then just Gens
<sudokill> or nvidia
<Sovek> I AM using GensGS
<sudokill> what is GensGS a genesis emulator?
<dr_willis> sudokill,  Defaut Noveau is rather... dissapointing on  me under ubuntu.. i did notice on the Fedora live cd i tested the other day - it worked a lot better.
<Sovek> for some reason it is rather laggy on an Atom CPU
<ZykoticK9_> sudokill, yes and SegaCD, Sega32x
<Sovek> anyway, BRB, going to see if I can't get Linux Mint to boot
<sudokill> dr_willis, the only thing i like about nouveau is the full res console with no extra messing about
<dr_willis> sudokill,  i often cant even get to the consold on my 3 nvidia machines when using Nouveau
<sudokill> should be able to...
<dr_willis> just solid purple...
<ChrisBuchholz> dr_willis: i saw output on mouse1 for the other mouse.
<sudokill> try manually compiling kernel and going through graphics options
<ActionParsnip> Sovek: how did you install it?
<dr_willis> unless its totally 'garbled' output.
<ChrisBuchholz> dr_willis: im not trying with identifier=mice in xorg.conf instead of mouse0
<dr_willis> sudokill,  i think i will pass on kernel compiling for noveu :)
<ChrisBuchholz> now*
<dr_willis> ChrisBuchholz,  yea the xorg.conf should be using mice instead of a specific mouse.. but for the most part Xorg.conf should be blank and auto configures.
<ChrisBuchholz> dr_willis: yeah. Perhabs i should try with nouveau if this doesnt work with nvidia. Perhaps nouveau will work
<Taroven> Anyone able to help with a fairly complex install? I've got an older computer without a working CD/DVD drive, currently running Crunchbang Statler (don't ask how I installed it in the first place...), trying to install from a Natty alternate ISO located on the hard drive.
<dr_willis> the video driver is not really going to be affecting the mouse.
<ChrisBuchholz> dr_willis: hmm i see.
<dr_willis> my nvidia xorg.conf dosent even mention the mouse. It just has a line to disable the nvidia splash logo
<sudokill> Taroven, what about usb
<ChrisBuchholz> dr_willis: right :P
<Taroven> sudokill: Old computer, unable to boot from USB
<dr_willis> and i actually normally want to see that logo.. so i can be sure my nvidia drivers are working properly :)
<yagoo> Taroven, does your bios support usb-boot ?
<Taroven> No, yagoo.
<sudokill> Taroven, otherwise i dont think u can unless u do one of those installs from windows
<yagoo> Taroven, if your bios can't usb-boot. Then you need to replace ur cd-drive.
<sudokill> Taroven, or if ur really desperate and cant get another cd drive u could install gentoo from ur current distro...
<ZykoticK9_> Taroven, if you currently have Grub installed on the system, it is possible to boot ISO images (don't ask me how, no idea)
<yagoo> Taroven, can u still boot to any OS on the harddrive?
<Taroven> ZykoticK9_: That's the plan. Problem is adding the custom menu entry to do so.
<Taroven> Grub2 works fine, but for some reason the custom entry I've placed in 40_custom isn't doing much of anything.
<sudokill> lmgtfy
<dr_willis> some links to setting up grub2 to boot ISO files --> http://delicious.com/dr_willis
<archie-bot> Title: dr_willis's Bookmarks on Delicious (at delicious.com)
<yagoo> Taroven, that's the first step.. the second step is to update grub config with update-** one of those commands
<Taroven> Ooo, thanks dr_willis, perusing now
<yagoo> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<archie-bot> yagoo: Error: "grub2" is not a valid command.
<archie-bot> Title: RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> Taroven,  you could install to a flash drive on some other box.. then boot a minimal live cd. and dd the flash drive to the HD.. then boot it :) i did that the other day
<arch_is_awesome> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<archie-bot> arch_is_awesome: The current (running) version of this Supybot is 0.83.4.1.  The newest version available online is 0.83.4.1.
<yagoo> Taroven, updating the 40_custom file is not enough..
<arch_is_awesome> !part
<dr_willis> Taroven,   you have to rerun update-grub after altering the grub configs
<arch_is_awesome> Sorry about the bot.
<itu> sorry, may i ask
<yagoo> dr_willis, i alrady told him
<ZykoticK9_> !msgthebot > arch_is_awesome
<ubottu> arch_is_awesome, please see my private message
<itu> where has this gone now?: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/CDIntegrityCheck?action=show&redirect=CDIntegrityCheck
<dr_willis> like in the old LILO days. :)
<dr_willis> itu,  i think when you boot the cd. and you see a little man=keyboard logo at the bottom. You hit space. and its there in the extra options
<itu> thanks for this hint
<dr_willis> no one ever understands what that little man logo is for, :)
<Taroven> yagoo/dr_willis: Running grub_mkconfig with the 40_custom in place doesn't seem to recognize the boot images I have in place, though I'm not sure if that's actually a problem. Lemme try something real quick on the other comp, might have just forgotten a step
<dr_willis> at least I think its a little man and a keyboard..
<Taroven> There we go, got the custom entry working, just got some errors to deal with now. =D
<Taroven> error: no such partition. / error: you need to load the kernel first - Shouldn't be too horrid to deal with, right? =P
<nnull> its like all quiet n stuff
#ubuntu 2011-06-23
<Sovek> OK, so after one boot where the touchpad failed to work (due to the damn numpad plugged in) I get an Aufus mount failed or some such
<Sovek> brb, made a new disk, trying again
 * sudokill coughs*
<u-ki8as> #dstar
<TrD> i have a psad problem external script can't run on a scan
<Taroven> dr_willis: Gonna give UNetbootin a shot, looks suitably awesome for the purpose.
<wizardmonster> ubuntu?
<TMechanic> el nuevo es el 11.04
<Taroven> wizardmonster: Ubuntu.
<ProtiX> i need help
<wizardmonster> is this the offical Ubuntu chat room?
<TMechanic> esta feo eso
<TMechanic> usa el 10.04 LTS
<TMechanic> i use it
<wizardmonster> exit#
<Toastdude> Wow... Lot's of people here...
<biami> anyone knows any ppa of GNOME3 that actually works...
<OerHeks> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<OerHeks> not really biami, wait for 11.10
<itu> dr_willis: thanks. it got it
<biami> ubottu: i did that... it crashed unity... and G3 looked nothing like the screenshots
<ubottu> biami: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ZykoticK9_> biami, you could try Fedora
<TMechanic> 11.10 coming in october right?
<bazhang> TMechanic, yes
<[Raiden]> biami: try this http://paste.org.ru/?tr8vix
<bazhang> [Raiden], thats not helpful
<biami> [Raiden]: that doesn't work...
<bazhang> biami, dont bother, its installing the ppa then purging it
<[Raiden]> work for me http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0623/h_1308784463_bae6d4a091.png
<biami> will wait for 11.10... can't move away from Ubuntu... :(
<bazhang> [Raiden], dont recommend things not supported here.
<[Raiden]> ok
<OerHeks> if you like cutting edge testing you could download oneiric 11.10 > support in #Ubuntu+1
<Zeelot> hey guys, if I wrote a little CLI script, how do I go about adding autocomplete for it?
<OerHeks> the alpha1 that is *
<Taroven> dr_willis: Problem in the install process. Using the alternate install iso, it's failing at the detect/mount step. Tried 'mkdir -p /dev/loop && ln /dev/loop0 /dev/loop/0' in terminal 2 on an offchance that it'd do something, no joy. Any ideas?
<qin> Zeelot: You mean putting it in path, or "in script" autocomplete.
<ZykoticK9_> Zeelot, "autocomplete for it" what do you mean?  If you create a ~/bin and logout/login it will be in your PATH if that's what you mean.
<Zeelot> qin: No, I mean autocomplete for the arguments
<Taroven> dr_willis: Think using the standard install iso would work better?
<Zeelot> sorry
<Rrune> hi, is anyone using a fusionio iodrive (or iodrive duo) with ubuntu? Im wondering if it shows up in lspci and if the debs provided by iofusion works well
<Rrune> as it seems that atleast with dell hardware they officially only support suse and rhel
<Zeelot> something like ./my-script foo bar biz (I would like autocomplete for the 3 arguments)
<ZykoticK9_> Zeelot, there is no way to autocomplete arguments - do you expect it to read people's minds?  Arguments are ways to add options?!?!
<Zeelot> then how does git checko[tab] autocomplete?
<dr_willis> Taroven,  could be a bad iso file.  I tend to use the pendrivelinux tools that put grub2 and the iso file on a flash drive. that way i can have several isos on the same pendrive
<quidnunc> I get the following error when trying to install postgres "/var/lib/postgresql/8.4/main is not accessible or does not exist"
<biami> <Zeelot>: you need default arguments... if there is no supplied argument, go with the default ones...
<ZykoticK9_> Zeelot, actually the same for apt-get as well....  so my bad.
<quidnunc> what gives?
<dr_willis> !autocomplete
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<OerHeks> Rhune Binaries and source code are available from Fusion-io support site
<dr_willis> the bash auto completion feature is amazingly handy and flexiable.
<dr_willis> bbl ya all.
<Rrune> Zeelot, check out http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2784605/how-to-define-your-own-terminal-tab-completions seems to adress what you are looking for :)
<Zeelot> biami: I don't know what you mean by that
<Zeelot> Rrune: perfect, thanks!
<Taroven> dr_willis: Could be. Should've run a hashcheck to be sure. I'll give the normal ISO a shot real quick before getting too far into this.
<wifi-issues> Would anyone be able to assist me with wireless internet issues? My wifi is downloading at 20kb/s average. I recently installed Ubuntu 11.04 to my Acer Aspire 7551 notebook.
<Rrune> OerHeks, hi, thanks, Im using those debs and everything looks just fine, except I dont see an iodrive in any of the servers at all :) thats why I wonder if theres an alternative way to check for them, like lspci or perhaps messages during post. Yousee the servers are located on a remote datacenter :s
<Rrune> also, its the first time I deal with iodrives so, yea :)
<Rrune> frankly I think dell simply forgot to install them before shipping :|
<OerHeks> Rrune my knowledge does not go that far, sorry.
<biami> Zeelot: programName a b c... argv[1]=a, right??? Then if argv[1] is there, then do something like firstArg=argv[1] else firstArg=default
<Rrune> thanks anyway :)
<Zeelot> biami: yea that's unrelated to what I needed, but thanks
<biami> oh... sorry, then...
<kkjkl> hi i ran chkrootkit and it gave me a log file. but when i paste the address into console it says permission denied to access it
<kkjkl> should i type something like sudo chkrootkit then log file address
<kkjkl> hello
<Rrune> worth a shot :)
<Rrune> if you are sure the file actually is there
<kkjkl> hmm
<wifi-issues> Would anyone be able to assist me with wireless internet issues? My wifi is downloading at 20kb/s average. I recently installed Ubuntu 11.04 to my Acer Aspire 7551 notebook.
<kkjkl> no
<kkjkl> my isssue far more important
<kkjkl> \var\log
<biami> wifi-issues, get a faster connection...
<bbrandon> i've got one of those readynases
<Core_UK> by using chromium am i agreeing to any EULA? such as that for chrome?
<Starminn> In Ubuntu 10.10 there's that bubble notification system. Now it won't work anymore. Instead, whenever I (for example) change songs, there is a window that pops up called "notify-sharp" that displays the information instead. Any assistance?
<Taroven> Starminn: I believe you'd be looking for a fix or replacement for libnotify1 and/or notify-osd.
<ZykoticK9_> Core_UK, i don't think there is a EULA with Chromium but you may want to be aware that the FSF does not consider it free software http://libreplanet.org/wiki/List_of_software_that_does_not_respect_the_Free_System_Distribution_Guidelines#chromium-browser
<bzzzzz> hi boys :) anyone to help me? how to run ssh in ubuntu 10.10
<kyi> n e one using ppc version?
<ZykoticK9_> bzzzzz, if you want to install an ssh server, install the openssh-server package
<eoss> hello, my proftpd service wants to know what user it will run as ive create a user for it but how would i, when starting the service tell it to run as that user?
<Taroven> bzzzzz: Are you trying to connect to your Ubuntu computer remotely, or are you trying to ssh to another computer from it?
<almoxarife> wifi-issues: do you have dual boot ?
<bzzzzz> ZykoticK9_ yes im install this
<OerHeks> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<bzzzzz> Taroven im try, but view "Network error: Connection refused
<Taroven> bzzzzz: I meant, which are you trying to do?
<Starminn> Taroven: Removed and installed notify-osd to no avail.
<Taroven> Starminn: ps -ax | grep notify
<Guest74055> Oh my fucking god
<Guest74055> SCREW YOU IP CHANGE
<Guest74055> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<FloodBot1> Guest74055: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kyi> floodbot whiner
<kyi> lol
<Sovek> Hey guys, got Linux Mint installed, only one problem.... I have the normal Gnome2.3 interface but with the Mint Icons.... HELP
<itaylor57> ! mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bbrandon> ubuntu has a pastebin?! NICE
<Sovek> Ok, all I'm asking is what could cause that
<Starminn> Taroven: http://pastie.org/2108814
<sarthor> Hi. any one know about linux driver for finger print thumb LighTuning
<biami> Sovek, what do u want to do?
<biami> oh well...
<kyi> to late
<Taroven> Starminn: Notify-osd remains running after you remove it, at least in my experience. That may be the entire problem at the moment
<kyi> lol
<Starminn> Taroven: Ah! That would explain why a reinstall didn't fix it. Would a simple "killall notify-osd" solve this?
<Taroven> Starminn: Could give 'killall notify-osd && notify-osd &' a shot
<Taroven> Otherwise, I'd just reboot.
<Starminn> Taroven: I've rebooted a few times since it's been doing this (although I haven't reinstalled & rebooted)
<Taroven> Give the quick way a shot first then. =P
<Starminn> Taroven: "notofy-osd: command not found"
<Starminn> notify* (That was my error re-typing it)
<Taroven> Figures. Sec, googling for some old articles
<biami> notify
<Starminn> biami: :)
<Taroven> Starminn: Random curiosity, can you give AWN's notification daemon a shot real quick to see if it works properly?
<Baion> hello
<idr0p> Howdy
<Starminn> Taroven: It works perfectly.
<biami> Starminn,  if its in gnome panel, then try removing the notification applet from the panel and add it again... i don't think that would work, but atleast try once...
<Starminn> Taroven: notify-osd stopped working around the time I started using AWN's (but I tried it before months ago and this didn't happen)
<Starminn> biami: Tried already. :(
<Taroven> Starminn: Ah, I see.
<Taroven> Starminn: Not entirely sure if this'll break anything, but you could try reconfiguring notify-osd, notification-daemon, and/or notify-daemon depending on what all's installed. Not quite up to date on the programs involved, but at least one of those is involved.
<Taroven> Starminn: dpkg-reconfigure <insert program here> is the way to go there.
<Starminn> Taroven: What does that do? Restore all settings to "stock"?
<Taroven> Pretty much, yeah.
<ninjah> There seems to be a problem with my firewall and ftp. I have my own ftp server. If I kill the firewall it works. If I leave 20 and 21 open it doesn't. Any ideas?
<sarthor> Hi. any one know about linux driver for finger print thumb LighTuning
<ZykoticK9_> ninjah, FTP is a firewall nightmare - there are other dynamically assigned ports involved with FTP servers...  good luck.
<Starminn> Taroven: No luck (but no breakage either!), however notification-daemon and notify-daemon do not seem to be installed if that means anything to you.
<ninjah> ZykoticK9_:  Thanks
<ZykoticK9_> ninjah, usually you can set the port range for the other ports used
<Taroven> Starminn: apt-cache policy notification-daemon
<Taroven> Do the same for notify-daemon, notify-osd, and libnotify1
<celeryman> having trouble with internet fresh install ubuntu 11.04 its a sep comp ill have to type any replies manually, thank you in advance
<Taroven> Starminn: That command will tell you A) Where you're getting a package from, B) if it's installable, and c) What versions are available (and installed if they are)
<Starminn> Taroven: http://pastie.org/2108814
<Taroven> celeryman: What sort of problems?
<ManateeLazyCat> Hi all, it's possible run "apt-get update" don't need super user permission? Most source list is no problem, but some source list will output "Haven't permission for file /var/lib/dpkg/lock" if i don't use sudo.
<ManateeLazyCat> I want build a update manager that running when first time connect network.
<ManateeLazyCat> And i don't want user input password everytime
<Taroven> Starminn: Might try installing notification-daemon, see what happens
<Starminn> That's my next guess as well. *shrug*
<celeryman> no internet connection through wired connection on desktop pc
<Starminn> Hehe, a package in that installation is, "libsexy2" :) I love easter eggs/
<Gunni> can someone explain why firefox is in there?, this is a server system btw... http://codepad.org/96lfDtna
<Taroven> Starminn: If you can't tell, I'm pretty much just taking shots in the dark here... there's a lot of different things it *could* be, and a lot of different ways it *has* been, none of which may be applicable to your system
<Taroven> celeryman: And what is the problem with the connection?
<Rexter> hey folks! how are ya!!?
<Taroven> celeryman: I can troubleshoot pretty much any internet-related issues as long as I have specific details, which I don't have from you at the moment. =P
<Rexter> anyone home?
<biami> Starminn, that's a collection of GTK+ widgets... needed for VLC player too...
<Taroven> Rexter: Nobody here but us mice.
<Gunni> can someone explain why firefox is in there?, this is a server system btw... http://codepad.org/96lfDtna
<Starminn> Taroven: I understand, but I thank you for your attempts anyway. Two minds are better than one, and you probably know more than I regarding this. :) By the way, I've installed notification-daemon and restarted notify-osd and notification-daemon but it hasn't made a difference.
<Rexter> lol, well mice can be helpful..
<celeryman> its showing my ethernet device but no connection ifconfig shows eth0, eth0:avahi, and lo
<Starminn> biami: Ah, thank you. :) Still a funny (though I'm sure entirely sensible) name to give it.
<Rexter> I just installed, 11.04, and can't get my wireless driver installed. would someone be so kind as to help me troubleshoot.
<ZykoticK9_> Gunni, it says it in your paste "aolserver4-doc    Recommends www-browser"
<biami> geeks have to make do with sexy UI... they don't get sexy girls... :(
<Gunni> ZykoticK9_ but i dont HAVE aolserver
<Starminn> biami: My thoughts exactly!! Some kind of UI.
<Taroven> celeryman: Open a terminal (alt-F2, type 'gnome-terminal' without the quotes)
<Gunni> ZykoticK9_ then how do i ignore that reccomendation?
<bazhang> !ot | biami
<ubottu> biami: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Taroven> celeryman: After that's open, type 'ifconfig', again without the quotes
<celeryman> give me a min to type out all the info on ifconfig
<biami> bazhang, what? i was talking about libsexy, GTK+ widget sets
<bazhang> biami, then stay on topic. no need for the excessive chit chat.
<Taroven> celeryman: Please use Pastebin. You can copy the results by selecting them with the mouse and hitting ctrl-shift-C
<taglass> Gunni, do you have apache2 installed?
<Gunni> taglass no
<bazhang> celeryman, whats the chipset
<bazhang> celeryman, lspci in the terminal
<celeryman> there is no connection on that comp, i am using my laptop
<celeryman> intel
<taglass> Gunni, you have phpsysinfo installed which requires a webserver
<bazhang> celeryman, the exact chipset please, intel sounds like wireless
<Gunni> i know, i have nginx
<Gunni> but this is a headless (NO X) server...
<ManateeLazyCat> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1774633 fix my problem. :)
<taglass> Gunni, that's why aolserver is being pulled in and by extension pulling in firefox
<celeryman> oh for the ethernet? admtek nc100 network everywhere fast ethernet 10/10   its old
<bazhang> celeryman, and your problem is with wired?
<celeryman> yes
<Gunni> taglass why would this just happen now?, i have had this system running for months now no problems like this, and i update all the time.
<bazhang> celeryman, sudo dhclient eth0   <---- what results
<Rexter> I have a fresh install of 11.04, the wireless driver won't install. anyone wanna take this one?
<bazhang> !wifi | Rexter please have a read
<ubottu> Rexter please have a read: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<taglass> Gunni, no idea.  I was just tryinjg to interpret your paste for you :)
<Gunni> taglass do you know how to block that reccomendation?
<bazhang> ManateeLazyCat, that fixed your problem? or you want someone to fix your problem?
<Rexter> ubottu, that's great thank you, but my issue is  not covered. I'm getting an error during the driver install.
<ubottu> Rexter: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ManateeLazyCat> bazhang: No, i'm a programmer, i just want to know why update manager check update and don't need password.
<Taroven> Starminn: Apparently I need to rip out my hard drives again, so I'll be back... eventually. Sorry I couldn't be more helpful with your issue, but hopefully I at least gave you a good starting point.
<ManateeLazyCat> bazhang: I see now. :)
<Starminn> Taroven: Oh, and instead of "ALT-F2 and typing gnome-terminal" you could just do CTRL+ALT+T. Anyway, thanks for all the help. I'm just going to continue using AWN's notification-daemon. I'll probably figure it out some day, haha
<Taroven> Heh, good point.
<Starminn> Taroven: Yeah, absolutely man. Thanks and have fun
<celeryman> thinks for a min then brings me back to $
<Taroven> Thanks, laters.
<bazhang> Rexter, getting an error is way too vague; provide tons more details
<ManateeLazyCat> bazhang: I can write some code fix my problem since i know the principle of update-manager.
<taglass> Gunni, --no-install-recommends
<Rexter> bazhang, thanks, here is the error, and log. http://pastebin.com/sZq3G8Tu
<bazhang> Rexter, what is the chipset, how have you tried to install the drivers, and from where
<Gunni> lol that fixed it, thanks taglass. the firefox bull**** doesn't even come anymore when i do a full-upgrade again
<Gunni> weird
<celeryman> do you want me to type in readout from ifconfig?
<bazhang> celeryman, whom are you addressing? type their nick first if you want someone to see and respond
<celeryman> bazhang would you like me to type results of ifconfig
<Rexter> bazhang, I'm not 100% on the chipset, how can I tell. I'm trying to use the built in additional driver screen in ubuntu. It sees the driver, and says it knows the driver. This package contains Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driverfor use with Broadcom's BCM4311-, BCM4312-, BCM4313-, BCM4321-,BCM4322-, BCM43224-, and BCM43225-, BCM43227- and BCM43228-basedhardware.
<bazhang> celeryman, no, the results of sudo dhclient eth0 (no need to paste just say if you get any dhcpoffers/lease
<Luxe> Is it just me.
<hjaxon_rsb> Maybe someone could help me: I'm having trouble sharing files between ubuntu machines
<Luxe> Or does this server keep freezing?
<bazhang> luxe just you
<celeryman> bazhang, cursor flashes for a min then sends me back to user@user $
<bazhang> Rexter, lspci for the chipset, how were the drivers installed
<Benkinooby> hi, i have 2 ubuntu installs on my platop. is is possible to chroot to my second install to update the system? i don't want to reboot to the second system jsut to update it
<bazhang> celeryman, do you have an ethernet cable attached? sounds like there is not a recognition of your having an ethernet card if no
<celeryman> bazhang, cable is connected from router to ethernet card, lspci shows ethernet controller admtek nc100
<link_> hello
<Rexter> bazhang, Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01). The driver is not installed. that's what i am trying to do. When I had Linux Mint installed, i just used the built in proprietary drivers utility, and it just worked. I'm trying to do the same time on Ubuntu, but  it's giving me the error mentioned above.
<link_> I am using irssi what are you using?
<bazhang> Rexter, what is the error
<bazhang> link_, why is that important
<link_> It is my first time using it
<bazhang> !quietirssi | link_ you might like this then
<ubottu> link_ you might like this then: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<link_> I just wanted to know if anyone else was using it
<bazhang> link_, sure they are.
<Rexter> bazhang, http://pastebin.com/sZq3G8Tu
<hjaxon_rsb> Can anyone recommend an easy way to share files between ubuntu machines with different versions installed?
<sarthor> Hi. any one know about linux driver for finger print thumb LighTuning
<bazhang> Rexter, care to provide a synopsis? was this from additional drivers? did you get it over a wired connection to install?
<link_> thanks ubottu but I wasn't planning on staying to long!
<Rexter> lol common people bazhang is getting clobbered here.
<bazhang> link_, there is also #irssi
<bazhang> hjaxon_rsb, why should the version matter
<hjaxon_rsb> link_, I've used it before.
<Benkinooby> link_, i am migrating form xchat to irssi
<hjaxon_rsb> bazhang, since you asked I guess it doesn't
<bazhang> sarthor, thats on a thinkpad? thinkwiki might help then
<Benkinooby> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<bazhang> !nfs | hjaxon_rsb this might help
<ubottu> hjaxon_rsb this might help: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<r3m> Hi, I would like to have a mp3 player that have a module to display a giant speaker or subwoofer to put it in full screen
<hjaxon_rsb> nfs just gave me a headache!
<Rexter> bazhang, yes it's from the additional drivers lol, I said that like 6 times... you're helping too many people. fun times! :) I am plugged in via ethernet, that's how I'm on the chat right now.
<bazhang> hjaxon_rsb, then say what you really want
<sarthor> bazhang: i have lenovo, can you help a bit more to waste some of your minutes for me in finding exact link. i did try a lot. but no result. if you afford :)
<hjaxon_rsb> bazhang, I'll try that guide!
<bazhang> r3m, like a huge icon?
<r3m> bazhang: an animated speaker
<Heston> what should i use to view root's mail on a default install of 10.04 server?
<chaddy> r3m: you could probably set up projectM to do that for you
<gomaaz> somebody got experience with yaboot bootloader?
<abahkaiyisah> hi all
<abahkaiyisah> is ubuntu support for clustering ?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1278144 sarthor check that link, seems the company behind that technology did not have a linux driver as of July of last year
<r3m> chaddy: thanks
<celeryman> bazhang, i know your busy, just letting you know im still here when you get some time  thanks in advance
<chaddy> r3m: no worries, just don't come back asking me how ;)
<bazhang> abahkaiyisah, what is the real question, what are you trying to do
<Heston> does ubuntu server come with a mail client?
<MrPPS> Heston: muts
<Rexter> Gomazz, no never heard of it, what are you trying to do?
<abahkaiyisah> bazhang: i have 2 pc and i want to make it a cluster server using ubuntu
<chaddy> Heston: the installer will ask you if you want to install various mail options
<bazhang> abahkaiyisah, two pc's is hardly a cluster. what is the purpose of said "cluster"
<MrPPS> bazhang: probably experimentation
<Heston> chaddy, ah ok, im using a precompiled image
<chaddy> Heston: try typing "mail" at the cli
<Heston> chaddy, i tried that first, it's not installed
<r3m> chaddy: no update since 2009
<chaddy> must be quite a minimal image, then
<Heston> it would seem so
<Psydoll> how long should i be using ubuntu before i should install it? when will i know if im ready to install it?
<bazhang> Psydoll, pardon?
<abahkaiyisah> bazhang: sorry for unclear definition. i want to make a clustered server. but i still confuse where to start
<bazhang> abahkaiyisah, to do what
<Psydoll> bazhang: Im running ubuntu on a live version, i want to know after how long i should install it and use it that way?
<Rexter> So I just installed Natty, I did the 32 bit version on a Dell Studio 15 with 4GB Ram, does Natty default to the PAE kernel driver, of do i need to apt-get something?
<bazhang> Psydoll, up to you. thats not really a tech support question.
<chaddy> Psydoll: how long is a piece of string? whenever you're ready
<bazhang> linux-generic-pae will pull in what you need Rexter
<Psydoll> bazhang: chaddy : I know its an open ended question but there should be some things i should be able to do before doing that?
<abahkaiyisah> bazhang: java application server, database server, mailserver etc.
<bazhang> Psydoll, its a chat topic, not a question.   ----> #ubuntu-offtopic
<chaddy> Psydoll: if you can point and click you're good to go, assuming your hardware is supported in the live version
<Psydoll> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Psydoll> oops
<Psydoll> chaddy: yeah i can use the command line a little bit
<Rexter> Psydoll. I just use the live version to make sure a distro won't totally fail. The performance hit on the live version makes it not very usable for general purpose use.
<bazhang> abahkaiyisah, you can do that with a single machine
<Rexter> bazhang, is that the name of the package I should install?
<Psydoll> Rexter: the only thing im worried about is having to partition hard drives, i used to use suse 8.3 back in the day in 2003 and it was a painful experience
<bazhang> Rexter, yep
<chaddy> r3m: it's pretty mature, descended from milkdrop (the visualizer in winamp)
<abahkaiyisah> bazhang: i prepare  it for "scale able "
<Rexter> psydoll, things are better now-a-days, ubuntu will handle the partitioning for you, unless you have specific needs.
<Psydoll> I meant to ask is there a way of customizing the way in which the terminal displays the text, ie font, color etc?
<issac> with >1400 people, I'm surprised this place isn't a scrolling nightmare
<Psydoll> Rexter: yeah thats what i heard, suse tried to do that aswell but its gui method swallowed something like 99% of the space and left a tiny ammount for windows.
<skumara> i was syncing my ipod with banshee. it took too long. so I pull the wire out from usb. and than ubuntu freezes. So i restarted the laptop by power off and on. now ubuntu doesn't automount my ipod. how to fix this?
<chaddy> Psydoll: you can set colours and prompts in .bashrc
<bazhang> skumara, you just yanked it out without cleanly unmounting it?
<chaddy> Psydoll: I usually just set my font size through grub's vga option
<skumara> bazhang, yes.
<Yukinoroh> hello
<caoxiaomin> /admin
<caoxiaomin> help
<Psydoll> chaddy: how do i get into .bashrc?
<bazhang> skumara, thats not good. perhaps corrupted the database for the ipod
<bazhang> caoxiaomin, with what
<Rexter> bazhang, does this mean I already have it? http://pastebin.com/U9yttPV3
<chaddy> Psydoll: any editor
<bazhang> Rexter, what does uname -a say
<chaddy> Psydoll: I use pico, it's not very taxing
<Yukinoroh> What version of Ubuntu should I get for 4GB of memory (not AMD) ?
<caoxiaomin> 谁能入侵我的电脑
<teetasse> hi, i often see that /boot is on a different partition. why is that? and furhter on, if i want to install two ubuntu systems, can i use the same partition for the /boot folders of both of them?
<demonspork> I disabled the compiz unity plug in ccsm so that I could get desktop cube back, but now the window borders have vanished. I tried reenabling them, but it still doesn't return
<bazhang> caoxiaomin, english here, chinese in #ubuntu-cn
<demonspork> Yukinoroh, which processor do you have?
<Yukinoroh> demonspork: intel i5
<bazhang> Yukinoroh, 64bit if you wish
<demonspork> Yukinoroh, the 32bit edition is capable of seeing the 4GB (a technology called PAE) but you should use the AMD64 build as that is the way of the future and handles it better
<Yukinoroh> bazhang: but isn't the 64bit version for AMD cpus only?
<bazhang> Yukinoroh, no
<demonspork> Yukinoroh, the AMD64 build is not for AMD only
<Psydoll> chaddy: sorry im not entirely sure what .bashrc is it the linux version of a .ini?
<Kardos> .bashrc is what your bash shell runs when it starts
<Kardos> usually contains aliases and environment variables
<demonspork> Psychobudgie, .bashrc is a script the executes when you start a bash shell. So a .bashrc in the root of your home folder will run whenever you open up a terminal with bash
<Yukinoroh> but why did they call it AMD64 then? (°e°)
<chaddy> Psydoll: you'll find it hidden in your home directory
<demonspork> Yukinoroh, because it complies with the AMD64 standard, which is also compatible with intel
<bazhang> Yukinoroh, it works on intel.
<Rexter> Psydoll, you will get a lot of different opinions here, but the fact is you shouldn't sweat it. If it was me, I would manually create two partitions, one SWAP partition 1.5 times your system RAM size, and one other partition mounted at / for the rest of the available drive, working around, or resizing the Windows partition.
<demonspork> Yukinoroh, the Intel 64 bit architecture is technically ia64, but amd64 builds will work on both
<eoss> anyone help me with installing proftpd? ive set my config file up and trying to start it and i am getting this error: ProFTPd warning: cannot start neither in standalone nor in inetd/xinetd mode. Check your configuration.
<demonspork> and is recommended that you use it
<skumara> bazhang, how to fix corrupted ipod database?
<Psydoll> chaddy: Rexter thanks
<fyargh> hi. i resized some partitions for my ubuntu installation and now it's not accepting my password for whatever reason. any help?
<Rexter> bazhang, i don't understand your question.
<skumara> bazhang, i don't think ipod database corrupted as my songs and videos still there in my ipod.
<Zerloch> skumura, have you tried TestDisk?
<skumara> zerloch what is testdisk and how to get it?
<biami> skumara, connect ipod, open banshee and check if it appears...
<rinkukokiri> ubuntu 11.04 am i supposed to have a "visual effects" tab in the appearances dialog?
<Zerloch> skumura, it's a program to repair lost partitions..
<skumara> biami ipod did not appear in banshee. ipod folder did not appear in desktop also. when i lsusb i get Bus 002 Device 004: ID 05ac:129e Apple, Inc.
<chaddy> rinkukokiri: no
<biami> Zerloch, if the songs are in the ipod, then the partition is alright...
<Yukinoroh> is there a way to install ubuntu from a small installer and it'll only download what I need?
<rinkukokiri> chaddy, then how do i enable/disable them ??
<chaddy> rinkukokiri: check synaptic for compiz packages
<Zerloch> skumura, you can google it, it comes with PhotoRec (to recover files). Go to google and read the manuals on the official website, it may help.
<skumara> zerlock testdisk only show my hard disk. it did not show ipod
<biami> try itunes on windows to check if it appears there
<chaddy> rinkukokiri: there are two, one's simple, one's more advanced, the titles witll tell you which is which
<rinkukokiri> chaddy, already have ccsm installed, just thought that tab should still be there
<skumara> zerlock testdisk available in ubuntu software centre
<chaddy> rinkukokiri: I did too, but no
<Zerloch> biami, yes. I miss understood, sorry.
<biami> skumara, try itunes on windows to check if it appears there
<caoxiaomin> what are you doing ?
<chaddy> wish I knew, caoxiaomin
<rinkukokiri> chaddy, see... this even says it should be there though https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-classic/desktop-effects/C/compiz-configure.html
<Rexter> I'm still hoping someone might be able to help me with my wire driver issue. I have a Dell Studio 15 with a fresh install of 11.04. the chipset is Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<chaddy> rinkukokiri: maybe that's where the simpler package installs it's gui element?
<rinkukokiri> could be
<chaddy> it's ccsm I've got too, but a lot of the features are just plain harmful these days
<chaddy> perhaps it's on the way out
<rinkukokiri> now i get "The following packages have unmet dependencies:  simple-ccsm: " with no other details
<chaddy> Rexter: what's the issue?
<Rexter> I'm using the additional driver utility to try to install the driver. Here is the error, and the log http://pastebin.com/U9yttPV3
<rinkukokiri> compiz-core : Breaks: simple-ccsm (< 0.9) but 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 is to be installed   ??
<rinkukokiri> what the frak
<skumara> biami, ipod was autodetect and mount in itunes. i can see my files from itunes
<Rexter> rinkukokiri, I was trying to install simple-ccsm on Linux Mint 11 earlier, and It absolutely wouldn't work. Might be related.
<Guest67030> how can i remove "[34]" from an echo-output? "sed s/'[34]'//" wouldnt work...?
<Rexter> chaddy, any ideas?
<rinkukokiri> Rexter, found it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/simple-ccsm/+bug/775128
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 775128 in simple-ccsm (Ubuntu) "Simple-CCSM fails to install on 11.04 (dup-of: 738168)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 738168 in simple-ccsm (Ubuntu) "simple-ccsm install wants the remove compiz and unity" [Low,Confirmed]
<chaddy> Rexter: I don't see an error in that pastebin?
<rinkukokiri> ^^ another reason why UNITY SUCKS
<chaddy> just an installed package
<Corey> rinkukokiri: Not helpful.
<Rexter> chaddy, is my link broke?
<chaddy> might not be what you think it was
<Zyw> hello
<rinkukokiri> Corey, you're right, uninstalling compiz and unity does nothing to correct my original issue.
<Corey> rinkukokiri: Neither does complaining about the OS-- that's what -offtopic is for.
<Rexter> chaddy, oops too many pastes! http://pastebin.com/sZq3G8Tu
<chaddy> I'm getting used to unity, quite like it, except when it gets in front of full screen windows
<rinkukokiri> Rexter, Confirmed but that's not a bug, simple-ccsm doesn't work with compiz-0.9 it would need to be updated for the new compiz
<rinkukokiri> Rexter, that's fromt he bug i found
<Zyw> How to use IRC?
<skumara> i can see my ipod when i press lsusb. i can connect ipod to itunes via virtualbox. but i can't see my ipod mounted in desktop! i can't see my ipod in banshee. anyone know how to get ipod connected to ubuntu?
<Zyw> who can tell me ?
<rinkukokiri> Rexter, which is probably why the "visual effects" tab was removed from ubuntu 11.04
<Rexter> Zyw, http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/irctutorial.html
<biami> skumar: install gtkpod
<biami> skumara, install gtkpod
<Zyw> ok,thanks
<skumara> biami alrady got gtkpod
<linusA> pulse audio starts, but am unable to connect using  pavucontrol or sound preferences. I have deleted ~/.pulse and removed and installed pulseaudio packages many times. any suggestions?
<Rexter> rinkukokiri, yea, you'll have to learn about the full CCSM, but I've heard that it's really easy to break Unity if you mess with CCSM.  Be careful, CCSM is not designed to deal with conflicts from Unity.
<chaddy> Rexter: could you possibly try to install just the wireless driver and post the errors from just that? looks like you were installing everything at once in that last one
<biami> skumara, then i am sorry... gotilla...
<Lasivian> ok, simple question, how do I do a wildcard search with a space in it? IE. "ls *name .ext" ? thanks
<Rexter> I don't know what all is logged in Jockey.log. I'm only trying to install this one thing. This is the only proprietary driver available. What would you have me do?
<chaddy> Lasivian: escape the space like this ls *name\ .ext
<Lasivian> chaddy: thanks
<chaddy> Rexter: ok, I'll look again
<biami> skumara, itunes using wine should work... rhythmbox supports ipod too...
<perko> somehow i have created the only user account without admin priviledges, any idea how to change that?
<rinkukokiri> Rexter, i have ccsm installed and don't use unity (bcause it sucks)
<westz> ...has anyone here had any success running the freecell from windows 7 in wine?
<rinkukokiri> lololol
<linusA> @perko you only user wont have admin privlages. this would be unsafe
<rinkukokiri> lemmie try it hold on
<Corey> !wine | westz
<ubottu> westz: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Rexter> rinkukokiri, are you on 11.04, and what GUI are you using?
<jar> @ perko try to sudo a command or give root a password, if you need help pm
<westz> i'm not asking how to do it, im asking if anyone has
<linusA> the first user created password will be used to enable super user mode
<phrostbite> Is there an application like a remote desktop viewer for monitoring a windows 7 machine with an ubuntu laptop?
<litropy> I'm looking for a program that would take an image as input and output (raw is good, csv is better, mysql is best) the color value (hex, rgb, doesn't matter) of pixels at specified coordinates.
<Rexter> I have a 11.04 kubuntu machine, and it seems to work good. I haven't messed with compiz yet.
<perko> jar: it wont let me give root apassword as it says i don't have priveledges
<Corey> rinkukokiri: Yes, you don't like it.  Please stop slamming it here.
<linusA> @preko dont give root a password it is insecure
<rinkukokiri> Rexter, yea 110.4 and i login using the "ubuntu classic" login
<linusA> use sudo or sudo su if you must
<^Mike> Where can I find documentation on mount options for ext4?
<green91> man mount
<rinkukokiri> Corey, me and Rexter  are having a conversation, sorry if it bothers you.
<biami> unity is over-criticized... its not that bad.
<perko> linusA: so do i need to install all programs through terminal then?
<Corey> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<linusA> no
<biami> perko, no... try Synaptic Package Manager
<chaddy> Rexter: can't find the error in that, eyes might be tired, you could perhaps build the module yourself
<linusA> you can still use synaptic package manager or the ubuntu software center
<chaddy> Rexter: just warnings and debugs I'm seeing, can't isolate why it's failing
<linusA> gksu is the graphical version of sudo and it is incorporated in those programs
<Rexter> chaddy, I'd love to do so. i have no idea how. :)
<Jasonn> How do I set locales?
<perko> it's asking for ubuntu password when i try to install wine through ubuntu software centre as well
<PortalGunz> Does the latest LTS come with FF4 ?
<PortalGunz> Or 3?
<linusA> enter the password of the first user you created
<jar> Does anyone here have experience.. with Ruby installation on 10.04 i might have a newbie question about.. path to rail (default :-( )
<biami> ya... you need to be superuser
<notnotpeter> evening folks.  I managed to corrupt my /boot partition.  What's the easiest way to go about recreating it and installing grub on the mbr? (ubuntu8_64 server btw)
<chaddy> Rexter: what's the part again? I'll have a quick google for you
<perko> so how do i run as superuser
<biami> by typing your password
<Rexter> chaddy, Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<linusA> if you want to be superuser in a terminal do sudo su
<perko> tried that
<linusA> but when running a desktop session it is insecure and usually trouble some to be root
<perko> linusA: what about superuser outside terminal
<Rexter> notnotpeter, use a live CD, reinstall grub
<green91> what are you trying to run as root?
<biami> perko, when Synap Pack Man asks ur password, type it...
<jar> so much love
<linusA> many items of the xwindows desktop do not like to be run as super yser
<perko> when i typein my password it just comes back with error
<jar> what is the error
<newbbb> hey guys im trying to add a terminal app to my menu but it just blinks and goes off when i click on it in the gnome menu
<biami> perko, what error???
<newbbb> how do i add terminal apps?
<Ricoshady> my main partition ran out of space and I up'ed the disk image size (vmware)... how do I resize the partition, it looks like ext4?
<perko> incorrect password
<Guest67030> Hi all! how can i ged rid of the [*]-patterns in the following Standard-Output: "[20]man [21]sagt; [22]es [23]heißt [24]they [25]say" .. i tried to pipe it through sed, but couldnt find the right syntax..
<termleech> i'm trying to install wubi ubuntu 11.04 on a windows 7 professional 64 bit
<green91> perko you will probably need to boot single user and reset the root password.
<termleech> however I am getting an error message that sysnative\bcdedit.exe could not execute command
<termleech> can anyone help please?
<david18801>  anyone getting quicken working
<biami> perko, check case...
<perko> green91: how do i do that?
<notnotpeter> rexter: yeah, that's what I've been fiddling with. but when I do 'find /boot/grub/stage1' it doesn't find anything (cause my /boot is now empty)
<david18801> i followed the guide on wine but it crashes?>
<chaddy> Rexter: try in a terminal: sudo aptitude reinstall bcmwl-kernel-source
<linusA> @perko http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<biami> newbbb, what is terminal app?
<rinkukokiri> westz, just tried, looked it up in appdb and they only have the win98se version running in wine
<green91> http://www.debuntu.org/recover-root-password-single-user-mode-and-grub
<rinkukokiri> it attempts to run but then nogo
<linusA> @biami ctrl+atl+t
<newbbb> just a c++ thing i did at school
<chaddy> Rexter: probably need a reboot after that
<newbbb> i run it currently by just ./file
<biami> linusA, that's the terminal
<biami> newbbb, drag and drop
<newbbb> i can drag n drop o_O
<david18801> hey.. is there a channel for ubuntu cloud
<litropy> !computers
<linusA> you asked what is terminal app? sorry id I misunderstood
<Zerloch> misunderstood = )
<caoxiaomin> 123
<perko> also, anyone know how to get 32 bit wine running on 64 ubuntu?
<rinkukokiri> westz and here's what i get upon a terminal > wine freecell.exe
<Laserbeak43> hello
<chaddy> perko: you'll need the ia32libs
<rinkukokiri> westz, http://pastebin.com/PyCAKdF1
<perko> chaddy: where do i get those from?
<chaddy> ia32-libs*
<phrostbite> Is there an application like a remote desktop viewer for monitoring a windows 7 machine with an ubuntu laptop?
<chaddy> aptitude or synaptic, perko
<newbbb> dragg n drop didnt work
<perko> cheers
<green91> phrostbite i prefer vnc
<phrostbite> vnc?
<Rexter> notnotpeter, I had to do it after killing the boot trac by installing windows after linux. I remember it being pretty easy, and simplistic.  maybe this? http://opensource-sidh.blogspot.com/2011/06/recover-grub-live-ubuntu-cd.html
<chaddy> phrostbite: there are a few, I favour nomachine's nxclient and nxserver
<chaddy> but they are propretary, I think
<phrostbite> oh
<chaddy> proprietary*
<green91> ive not looked, but i bet theres a rdp client for linux as well
<linusA> pulseaudio server starts but pavucontrol reports Connection failed: Connection refused. I have deleted ~/.pulse and removed and installed pulseaudio packages several times. Any suggestions?
<chrome_> when I open the ubuntu one control panel, it says that an Internet connection is required and does not allow me to join. What can I do?
<linusA> @chrome_ fix your network
<biami> newbbb, what exactly are you trying to do?
<linusA> does a webrowser work?
<chrome_> linusA: my network is fine, what do you mean
<chrome_> I have full access to the Internet
<Rexter> chaddy, sudo: aptitude: command not found
<perko> sudo commands not working, any ideas?
<newbbb> i just wana be able to click on the gnome menu  go to the program i want to run and have it open up in terminal
<linusA> do the two arrows show up in your top gnome panel?
<chaddy> Rexter: misplaced colon
<westz> rinkukokiri, yeah i get the exact same error
<newbbb> some stuff works, others dont when i add it
<perko> returns error: user is not in the sudoers file
<johwil> how to change the log-in screen?
<chaddy> johwil: cli or X?
<green91> phrostbite: look at tsclient, it connects to RDP which wouldn't require you to install any software on the windows pc, just enable remote connections
<tagza> Hi, can someone please help me get optimal resolution my GFX card is an ATI Radeon HD 4670 running ubuntu 10.04 (upgrading as i write) currently the resolution is 1600x1200 @60hz when it should be at 1680x1050 @59hz (dont know if the extra 1hz makes a difference) i have installed the prosperity drivers from ATI however this only gives me the option to use 1600x1200 reolution and below.
<linusA> @johwil system/administration/Login Screen
<johwil> chaddy: Gnome
<chrome_> how can I see the version of ubuntu that I have?
<biami> johwil: try startupmanager
<green91> uname -a
<Rexter> chaddy, I don't understand
<johwil> ok thank you linusA
<linusA> @chrome system/about ubuntu
<chaddy> Rexter: just copy and paste the command into a terminal, ignore colons, they are punctuation
<Firefishe> chrome_: lab_release -a
<phrostbite> ok green91 I will look into it thank you
<Firefishe> lab_release -a rather
<phrostbite> green91, that would be easiest because its my grandmas computer and she has no idea what she is doing and I am 2k miles away lol.
<Firefishe> Blasted auto complete
<chrome_> ty
<fikri> hi ppl
<fikri> may i ask about vbox?
<chaddy> don't ask to ask
<chaddy> just ask
<fikri> haha
<green91> phorstbite: since its RDP she will have to have remote desktop connections enabled and also the user acct on the windows box will have to have a PW since rdp doesnt allow blank passwords
<Firefishe> chrome_: lsb_release -a
<Firefishe> Finally!
<tagza> can anyone help please ?
<fikri> everytime i start vbox, it asks for modprobe vboxnetflt.ko..
<green91> and also, it wont let you watch her screen realtime.. but it will let you log in remotely and administer the pc
<Rexter> chaddy,
<fikri> i did insmod ...vboxnetflt.ko
<Rexter> mike@Ubuntu-Studio-1537:~$ sudo aptitude reinstall bcmwl-kernel-source
<Rexter> [sudo] password for mike:
<Rexter> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<Rexter> mike@Ubuntu-Studio-1537:~$
<FloodBot1> Rexter: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fikri> and vbox can run..
<biami> newbbb, that's a complex process... you need to package your app for ubuntu into a deb file and install it... or you can add a launcher (but i don't know how to do that)...
<fikri> but when i reboot... it asks again..
<chaddy> ok, Rexter, sorry s/aptitude/apt-get
<newbbb> its the launcher im trying to add :)
<Rexter> chaddy, sorry, I'm too much of a noob to understand how to apply half-commands.
<[Raiden]> Rexter: sudo apt-get install --reinstall bcmwl-kernel-source
<linusA> @biami deb packages are just compressed archives with a specific directory structure and file list
<Rexter> ah.....
<Firefishe> tagza: what is your issue?
<green91> deb packages also easily identify/notify you of other package dependencies
<biami> linusA,  and configurations too...
<westz> i cant find ANY documentation on this
<chaddy> Rexter: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<westz> and why is the #wine channel invite only?
<chaddy> westz: try #winehq
<xangua> !register | westz
<ubottu> westz: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<tagza> @Firefishe my gfx card is suposed to be showing resolution at 1680x1050@59hz but instead its showing 1600x1200@60hz ive installed the drivers but there isnt an option for 1680x1050 resolution
<teage> Ok, I can not uninstall a program. program is called briscad and im using lucid. tried apt-get remove and software center. nothing.
<green91> does your monitor even support 1680x1050?
<westz> xangua, thanks, im already registered
<tagza> yes, it has done with other versions of ubuntu but for some reason this time it doesnt
<tagza> iam duel booting it with w7
<chaddy> I know who'll win that duel
<Firefishe> teague: try using syntactic
<bazhang> teage, how was it installed. there does not seem to be a package called briscad in the repos
<Firefishe> synaptic rather
<jar> Does anyone here have experience.. with Ruby installation on 10.04 i might have a newbie question about.. path to rail (default :-( )
<biami> teage, find it on Synaptic Package Manager, right click, select 'Mark for Complete Removal' and hit apply.
<ravyn> Is it possible, running two monitors of different sizes, to duplicate Unity's bar on both monitors?
<Shaba1> Hello folks. Are the any wubi specific forums,chat rooms, or other things on the net. Other then the default ubuntu web page that shows you how to install it ?
<bazhang> jar, better to check their documents and ask in a ruby channel
<green91> tagza: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding_undetected_resolutions
<bazhang> !alis | jar
<ubottu> jar: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<biami> jar: not your night... try on Ruby's channel
<phrostbite> hey green91 does that terminal server require you to be on the same network?
<teage> bazhang: its a commercial cad software a lot like autocad. Installed the trial of it from the website.
<tagza> @green91 thanks very much
<IdleOne> Shaba1: you can ask in here or you might try ask.ubuntu.com
<jar> i tried.. but very rude people i googled for last 45 minutes. unfortently
<bazhang> Shaba1, there is a wubi guide sure
<IdleOne> Shaba1: sorry that is askubuntu.com
<bazhang> teage, then check the installer script, should be an uninstaller as well. unless it was a .deb, was it?
<Datura> ..
<teage> bazhang: yes
<Nobgul-BNC> How would i go about, updating only tcl,
<Rexter> chaddy, saw an error in there, but might be nothing. going down for reboot. BRB http://pastebin.com/ZbeuypfP
<bazhang> Shaba1, did you have a specific wubi question?
<chaddy> Rexter: what was the error?
<chaddy> pastebin
<teage> bazhang: cant find it in synaptic either.
<chaddy> oh dear
<green91> phrostbite: as long as she doesnt have a firewall blocking it, should work. may require port forwarding her on part if she has a router
<bazhang> teage, then use dpkg to unistall the .deb
<nophone> sweet i got my screen installed :) running irssi in the background :)
<phrostbite> green91, ok thank you. So just enable it on her machine and then get the ip and good to go?
<green91> yea ideally
<teage> bazhang: How would I use dpkg. I have not ever used it before. Just sofware center and apt-get is all I have ever done.
<Shaba1> IdleOne and bazhang everytime I ask in here someone just tells me to partition my hd and install a "true ubuntu" distro.
<bazhang> Nobgul-BNC, sudo apt-get upgrade tcl ? you mean that? or did you want to compile a version/add a PPA
<Shaba1> So I just have stopped asking
<bazhang> Shaba1, care to ask again, or not
<IdleOne> Shaba1: because wubi is considered by many to be a "testing" install.
<chaddy> Shaba1: please ask again
<Nobgul-BNC> bazhang, when i try to update tcl it says that it is already up to date. there is tcl 8.4 on my system and 8.5 in the repos, it says it has to be manually installed.
<biami> teage, doesn't my method work???
<bazhang> Shaba1, please ask a specific question
<bazhang> biami, it would not, no
<teage> biami: which method was that?
<Shaba1> Well I do not have a specific question right now. I am on the windows side of my machine. I was on wubi/ubuntu 11.04 but it crashed.
<teage> biami: synaptic?
<Rexter> chaddy, you still here?
<chaddy> Rexter: yes
<chaddy> just
<chaddy> any joy?
<bazhang> Shaba1, so you want to know about the crash? thats a rather broad subject, I am afraid
<westz> winehq is a dead channel...
<biami> teage, ya... right click, mark, remove
<bazhang> westz, so be patient
<Rexter> chaddy, I'm back, holy crap, i can't believe how fast this thing reboots.
<Rexter> chaddy, ok did you take a look at that pastbin?
<westz> i dont have any time, i've got an annoying old woman on my back trying to play solitaire v.v;;;
<nophone> how do i change my default nick in irssi?
<green91> phrostbite: if rdp ends up not working, you may want to take a look at teamviewer.com.. although i'll admit ive never used their linux client before
<chaddy> yes, looked ok, no serious errors
<teage> biami: does not matter at this point I guess, it really is a nice software. I will worry about uninstall , maybe, when trial runs out.
<teage> biami: it is not there
<bazhang> westz, check the appdb or use other software
<chaddy> nophone: /msg nickserv help
<bazhang> !appdb | westz
<ubottu> westz: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<phrostbite> Thank you green91
<teage> thanks guys
<bazhang> westz, repeatedly asking for something no one knows won't get it answered any faster
<green91> phrostbite: not a prob! it does look like teamviewer has .deb pkg for 32 & 64bit too
<xangua> westz: lots of solitarie games already on ubuntu
<Pici> nophone: /set nick, also #irssi
<nophone> chaddy: that's not what i meant. i meant in the settings of irssi
<Shaba1> bazhang or IdleOne could either of you put in that url with the http:// in it so I can just click to open it and bookmark it. I got caught in the scroll
<chaddy> nophone: sorry, tired, should really just go to bed ;)
<nophone> when i launch irssi i want it to try to log in with a diferent nickname than it tries to
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide Shaba1
<nophone> chaddy: me to man
<westz> xangua, she wont settle, she's addicted to the windoze version's score sheet
<bazhang> westz, then check the appdb as I suggested
<nophone> Pici: so if i /set nick and quit irssi and launch it again it will start off as nophone instead of durandal?
<westz> bazhang, i did, only mentions the win98 version
<bazhang> westz, it may well not run then
<chris_peng> Heloo
<chris_peng> hello
<nophone> many thank-you's sir
<chaddy> or noone's been daft enough to try
<bazhang> chris_peng, hi
<Shaba1> I have read that bazhang thanks
<westz> oi, they can run WoW with full 3d but they cant run solitaire *facepalm*
<Shaba1> it must have been IdleOne that mentioned a site
<IdleOne> www.askubuntu.com
<Datura> ser
<bazhang> Shaba1, if you have a specific wubi question I can help, but "crashed" is not clear enough
<Pici> nophone: be sure to /save after doing so
<biami> westz, try AisleRiot Solitaire
<westz> is there a reliable way to search by error? googling it gives me nada
<westz> biami, i tried, she doesnt like it. she wants the thing that generates a specific game from a seed
<Rexter> chaddy, are you there?
<bazhang> westz, if it is not in the appdb it may well not run. be patient in #winehq or try another solitaire game
<biami> :)
<chaddy> Rexter: yes
<Shaba1> I know bazhang. I have answer enough blender question here on freenode to know that when you ask something you need to be specifice.
<Rexter> chaddy, did any om me messages about it working come through?
<chaddy> not that I noticed, all good, then?
<Shaba1> But this was yesterday. I think I was reading a forum and downloading spe and all of a sudden I got a black screen of scrolling death :)
<Shaba1> I had to hit the power switch to get out of it.
<Rexter> chaddy, yea let me start over.... It works! it works! I'm on wireless now, thank you!
<westz> but hey, if anyone knows of a version of freecell that has a game generator based on a seed, and will save/load where you left off, i'd LOVE to know
<chaddy> no worries, just so you know, all I did was google the part number "bc23423 (or whatever) ubuntu" top link fixed it
<Rexter> chaddy, so please explain to me what we did.
<chaddy> you installed the driver by the command line because the gui tool failed
<Rexter> chaddy, but we use that --reinstall what is that?
<chaddy> the gui tool was probably just trying to be too clever
<chaddy> --reinstall was redundant, your error showed it hadn't been installed in the first instance
<Shaba1> Oh I do have one specific question
<Nobgul-BNC> Is there anyway to force install a program via apt-get install?
<Shaba1> I have a creative live web cam.
<Rexter> chaddy, I tried apt-get install whatever-kernel-source, it said it was already installed.
<Guest67030> which program acts like "less" but does leave the output available in the Terminal after eof?
<bazhang> Nobgul-BNC, why would you need to
<Shaba1> I looked on thier site but did not see any linux drivers
<biami> Nobgul-BNC, huh?
<Shaba1> is there a way to get it working under linux?
<bazhang> Shaba1, did you check the ubuntu webcam list?
<Nobgul-BNC> having the issue where i removed tcl8.4 but tcl 8.5 will not install says i have to do it manually
<Shaba1> No I did not. I did not know that there was such a thing.
<chaddy> Rexter: sorry misread the error, it may have installed but it hadn't built or modprobed the module
<biami> what do you mean 'force' install?
<bazhang> !webcam | Shaba1 this may help
<ubottu> Shaba1 this may help: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<chaddy> so it wasn't in use
<biami> Nobgul-BNC, what do you mean 'force' install?
<relouordi> Hi, i am from brazil, my english dont's very good..
<relouordi> i need help with empathy
<Jasonn> !brazil | biami
<ubottu> biami: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<bazhang> relouordi, what is the question
<Jasonn> !brazil | relouordi
<ubottu> relouordi: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<biami> Jasonn, what???
<Rexter> chaddy, cool man thank you so much.
<Jasonn> biami: sorry, was for someone else
<bazhang> Jasonn, he's speaking english
<relouordi> ubottu ninguem responde lá
<ubottu> relouordi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<biami> cool
<chaddy> Rexter: no worries
<Nobgul-BNC> biami, I may just be tired ignopre me for the time being.
<relouordi> i need help with empathy, dont connect with live acc
<biami> Nobgul-BNC, k... get a beer.
<Jasonn> bazhang: But dont you think he would get better help in his naitive language?
<Nobgul-BNC> biami, i wish i am at work =X
<bazhang> relouordi, windows live messenger account?
<Rexter> chaddy, where did you say you found that info, do you have a link?
<relouordi> yes
<bazhang> Jasonn, he says no one responds and is speaking english no need to jump the gun
<bazhang> relouordi, what is the error
<chaddy> Rexter: http://blog.smartcube.co.za/2010/03/15/broadcom-bcm4322-wireless-on-ubuntu-karmic/
<bazhang> !away > JasonnAWAY
<ubottu> JasonnAWAY, please see my private message
<relouordi> O recurso ja esta usando o servidor
<bazhang> relouordi, you need to speak english here
<relouordi> =s
<relouordi> sorry
<InfiniteSet> Hello, I downloaded package(s) from the synaptic package manager, and I installed it (I think), how do I run it, I can't find it in my applications?
<bazhang> sounds like a server issue
<bazhang> InfiniteSet, what package
<InfiniteSet> qorganizer I think
<relouordi> This (feature) is connected on server
<westz> InfiniteSet, go to stnaptic and look at it in the installed packages list
<bazhang> InfiniteSet, what does alt-f2 appname do
<InfiniteSet> How would I do that?
<bsmith093> i recently downgraded for firefox 4 to the default ubuntufox version, and now all of my adddons wont install, annoying restart loop that does nothing
<westz> InfiniteSet, sorry not synaptic, i meant the Ubuntu Software Center
<bazhang> bsmith093, thats a firefox issue
<InfiniteSet> oh okay
<westz> look at the installed packages and see if it's in there
<bsmith093> bazhang: ok so? i figure its popular enought that somwone has a clue
<westz> InfiniteSet, if it isnt, it might need to be run from terminal. out of curiosity, what package?
<InfiniteSet> I looked at the installed software and it is not there
<bazhang> bsmith093, why downgrade? try the firefox support forums
<InfiniteSet> qorganizer
<bazhang> InfiniteSet, try from the run --> alt f2
<Rexter> chaddy, thanks hopefully this will be helpful to others. http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r26010174-Ubuntu-11.04-proprietary-wireless-driver
<InfiniteSet> What does that do?
<phrostbite> green91, Sorry for another question but I am behind a router. DO I need to change ports to connect?
<bazhang> InfiniteSet, runs the program
<green91> you shouldnt
<bazhang> green91, pardon?
<Shaba1> thanks a lot bazhang and IdleOne
<InfiniteSet> oh I see, thank you, you guys :)
<green91> phrostbite: you shouldnt have to do anything on your end, if your mom has a router she may have to set port forwarding
<westz> InfiniteSet, press alt+f2 and a run dialog will come up. type "qorganizer" in it (without quotes) and run
<phrostbite> She is not behind any router
<green91> and she will need to have remote desktop connections enabled from the system control panel
<phrostbite> I have the ip address and I set it to access a windows machine and she has it all enabled.
<chaddy> Rexter: good work
<phrostbite> She does not have a username or password. when she boots up it automatically goes right to her desktop
<litropy> what program or library would I use to output the color values of pixels at specified coordinates?
<Shaba1> btw I am not a complete computer newbie. I use to be a self taught windows network manager (40 workstations,2 servers, 1 video server 12 client wireless security camera network) before the economy went to hell and I took a janitorial job in order to keep a roof over my head.
<Rexter> Ok next question! Is there a way to move the dock in Unity from the left side to the bottom?
<westz> phrostbite, all windows machines have a username and usually a pass, but its not always required to login
<cola_kid> this wouldnt be a help channel by any chance would it?
<Shaba1> the point is I am just delving into linux in order to make myself re-employable
<bazhang> cola_kid, whats the support question
<xangua> Rexter: not that i know
<phrostbite> westz how would I find that info out?
<green91> phrostbite: windows rdp requires a user/password to connect. she can  look in the user control panel
<phrostbite> ok
<cola_kid> i managed to wipe my external hd when i installed a fresh copy of ubuntu.. wasnt paying attention
<westz> phrostbite, i believe having her go to control panel> users will give the username
<phrostbite> what if there is no password? just create one?
<bazhang> cola_kid, want to undelete?
<westz> phrostbite, what version of windows is it? (havent been paying attention to this)
<green91> yes she will have to have one
<phrostbite> windows 7
<westz> phrostbite, windows 7 requires a password, so she already has one, im not sure of an easy way to figure out what it is remotely
<phrostbite> ok
<bazhang> cola_kid, is that it?
<Rexter> xangua, can you just get rid on the dock, and just use cairo dock or something?
<cola_kid> yes.. i messed with testdisk but didnt really get anywhere.. the exact problem is this.. on instalation i thought i was deleting a second partition on the main drive. deleted the partition and installed what i thought was onto the main drive but it went on the external instead
<green91> phrostbite: teamviewer may end up being easier, its a simple website for her to load on her end and youll need the client for ubuntu, it has realtime desktop sharing/control aka you both see the same thing
<chaddy> night all
<westz> okay, have her do this: go to the start menu and type "cmd" in the box at the bottom and press enter
<bazhang> Rexter, no way to move the unity dock, just use classic and something like cairo-dock or awn
<green91> phrostbite: and requires no port forwarding etc
<phrostbite> ok
<bazhang> cola_kid, you installed over the external hdd data then?
<cola_kid> yes
<bazhang> cola_kid, have any backups?
<zetheroo> cannot get the bleeding VPN service to start! Please help ..
<cola_kid> nope
<Rexter> ok, want to play with Unity, not resort back to Gnome. I'll live with it where it is for now.
<cola_kid> pics and movies
<bazhang> zetheroo, give way more details
<Macer> is it possible to assign a drive a uuid?
<westz> cola_kid, if you've written data over it, it's gone as far as i know
<bazhang> Rexter, or try unity-2d if that is to resource hungry
<Macer> as in an entire disk and not a partition?
<cola_kid> even after a format the data should still be recoverable shouldnt it?
<bazhang> Macer, what are you trying to do? sudo blkid will list them
<brokenian> is anyone familiar with ia32-libs
<zetheroo> bazhang: I enter all the settings into the pptp vpn dialog ... try to connect and it says that "the vpn service failed to start"
<bazhang> brokenian, whats the real question
<westz> phrostbite, if you'd still like to get the info for your remote access client, i believe i know a way
<cola_kid> testdisk didnt display anything other than the linux on it
<bazhang> cola_kid, if you overwrote it with an install? seems to be completely gone then
<Macer> bazhang: using a raw disk for virtualbox
<zetheroo> bazhang: I have no other details than that :(
<biami> cola_kid, you are dead... it was pics and movies anywaz... get some new
<Macer> the device assignment in /dev keep changing for the drive
<bazhang> Macer, no idea, sorry, perhaps #vbox can help
<cola_kid> lol
<Macer> so on reboot /dev/sda will move to /dev/sdb
<Macer> i was hoping to use /dev/disk/by-uuid but uuids seem to be only assigned to partitions
<brokenian> bahzhang when running a 32bit application, i have to run it via sudo. how can i run it as a regular user
<cola_kid> stupid question but if files are recoverable after a format ussualy why cant they be recovered after a fresh install?
<Macer> bazhang: well.. uuids aren't really a vbox thing ;)
<biami> brokenian, chmod u+x file
<bazhang> brokenian, that has nothing to do with ia32libs, unless I am misunderstanding you
<Macer> i was hoping to be able to assign a uuid to the entire drive and not just a partition or try to find out something that works
<phrostbite> ok what is it Westz
<cola_kid> shit.. just clicked in my head.. is it unrecoverable because ubuntu will of formatted the drive on install with a new file system?
<Guest67030> how can i view long outputs without closing them at the and.. as less and more do..?!?
<bazhang> cola_kid, it overwrote the data? it's gone. also no cursing please
<zetheroo> ok, another issue ... 5 out of 10 times when I boot into Ubuntu the system logs me in but I don't get anything more than my wallpaper! Any ideas?
<biami> cola_kid, see when you format something, it gets removed from the directory structure, but the 1s and 0s on the physical drive exists... until you overwrite it.
<cola_kid> sorry
<cola_kid> ok
<cola_kid> thanks for the help
<cola_kid> ok.. is there a way to put the dir structure back from ext to fat so its viewable?
<brokenian> bazhang: the binaries are already executable. If I compile the same source code to run on my native architectecure, it simply runs. when i compile it for a i586, abd try to run it (which I should be able to do, as I've installed ia32-libs) i get a permission denied error. the only difference between the two being the libraries they link against
<sqlinj> yoo im new this ubuntu stuff and im having huge problems
<biami> cola_kid,  no... its gone... you overwrote it when installing ubuntu on it...
<bazhang> sqlinj, then ask a question
<cola_kid> ok
<cola_kid> thanks for the help
<cola_kid> laters
<biami> k... sweet dreams...
<sqlinj> bazhang how do you PM?
<bazhang> sqlinj, just ask here first
<pksadiq> brokenian: try chown and chmod
<biami> sqlinj, write it here...
<bazhang> sqlinj, /msg nickname message, but ask first
<Iron_Chef> what's the easiest way to upgrade to evolution 3.x in Lucid?
<pappa_bear_> just ask
<bazhang> pappa_bear_, he just did
<onw04r> !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!! WATCH MRMIST DRESSUP LIKE A WOMAN/SEE LILO'S HIDDEN SEX CHANGE OPERATION AND MORPH INTO CHRISTEL/WATCH KLOERI HAVE SEX WITH A SLOVIK BEAR/SEE NIKO'S HIDDEN HARDGAY PORNO. CALL NOW! (405) 949-1961 IF LOREZ'S MOM DOESN'T CUSS YOU OUT IN SPANISH, SHIPPING IS FREE !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!!    onw04r Iron_Chef kant_mobile SANGKEUN VampiricDS hiexpo NoWayJose chads sqlinj izinucs AFigueiredo davros brokenian Macer KindOne zetheroo Simon
<onw04r> !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!! WATCH MRMIST DRESSUP LIKE A WOMAN/SEE LILO'S HIDDEN SEX CHANGE OPERATION AND MORPH INTO CHRISTEL/WATCH KLOERI HAVE SEX WITH A SLOVIK BEAR/SEE NIKO'S HIDDEN HARDGAY PORNO. CALL NOW! (405) 949-1961 IF LOREZ'S MOM DOESN'T CUSS YOU OUT IN SPANISH, SHIPPING IS FREE !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!!    Nisstyre atyz vu1kan DrHouse|Pond Destine names el_bb bluebaron GridCube jrm Commander1024 Jeremy3D jrib Datura kermit Shaba1 toad` Bottles gave
<onw04r> !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!! WATCH MRMIST DRESSUP LIKE A WOMAN/SEE LILO'S HIDDEN SEX CHANGE OPERATION AND MORPH INTO CHRISTEL/WATCH KLOERI HAVE SEX WITH A SLOVIK BEAR/SEE NIKO'S HIDDEN HARDGAY PORNO. CALL NOW! (405) 949-1961 IF LOREZ'S MOM DOESN'T CUSS YOU OUT IN SPANISH, SHIPPING IS FREE !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!!    Starminn milind_ phrostbite vish cdavis brechdurchfall SkiDawg sysop3 edbian Jeffsi jsurfer Missingno255 Granis rinkukokiri Wuiqed bigeye rclay 
<ubottu> onw04r: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Iron_Chef> I've tried Natty, but need LTS, and my email from natty won't import into lucid
<ubottu> onw04r: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> onw04r: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pappa_bear_> sorry lol
<brokenian> bazhang: im already the owner of the files, and the group is the default of me. permissions are already 755
<Macer> ah. never mind.
<NoWayJose> Okay, so I installed Ubuntu using Wubi through Windows Vista, now my question, can I use Wubi and install Kubuntu as well, and have all 3 on here?
<Macer> i was able to use /dev/disk/by-id/drive to get it working
<Macer> thanks anyways. guess a uuid wasn't the best method but the by-id should stay the same when reboot
<bazhang> NoWayJose, with the package kubuntu-desktop?
<NoWayJose> bazhang, I was just going to use the wubi installer from the kubuntu installation..
<bazhang> NoWayJose, just install kubuntu-desktop then choose kubuntu from the login screen instead of gnome
<biami> brokenian, then you don't need to be rrot
<biami> *root
<NoWayJose> Is it possible to have Vista, Ubuntu, and Kubuntu on the same computer?
<Iron_Chef> NoWayJose: sure
<rypervenche> NoWayJose: Yep.
<biami> maybe some other file it uses doesn't have that permissions
<bazhang> NoWayJose, sure, but what you are proposing is a lot more effort
<izinucs> NoWayJose: seeing as you have a pretty keen interest.. might I suggest loading Virtualbox in windows as a vm manager and then loading kubuntu/lubuntu etc in that.. or creating a true dual/tripple boot system to play with.
<Iron_Chef> NoWayJose: you need to install windows first
<bazhang> Iron_Chef, he has wubi already
<Iron_Chef> NoWayJose: it's installer clobbers the MBR, but linux plays nice
<phrostbite> Hey everybody that helped. teamviewer works epically
<Iron_Chef> kk
<Iron_Chef> i need to upgrade to Evolution 3.x in ubuntu 10.04 - anyone done this?  I'd prefer to use apt
<NoWayJose> Iron_Chef, I used Wubi to place Ubuntu on here and when the computer starts up it asks me which O.S. to boot into...that is what I was wanting to do with kubuntu as well.
<NoWayJose> izinucs, I am not sure how to do that just yet.
<bazhang> NoWayJose, package kubuntu-desktop, choose kde4 at login window.
<izinucs> Iron_Chef: google for "evolution PPA" and see what you come up with. if it's there for that release go for it..
<NoWayJose> bazhang, OK
<izinucs> NoWayJose: you mean a VM or dual boot?
<lilsec> Hi guys. Trying to get my headphone jack working. I installed gnome-alsamixer, and the headphone jack isn't muted, and it looks like alsa is picking up my sound card correctly. Anybody know of anything else I can try?
<NoWayJose> izinucs, vm
<bazhang> izinucs, wubi NoWayJose wubi is not a vm
<vu1kan> !deop me
<izinucs> NoWayJose: that's easy.. it's like running any other program.. virtualbox.org to download the .exe for windows once installed run it and it will open a window you can paw through to load ubuntu kubuntu in.
<brokenian> bhazang: the binaries don't need root permission, its apparently the libraries they link against. If I get a permission denied error on files I own that have the appropriate permissions, then the error is with something they are pulling in. I want to know how I can do so without manually setting every 32 bit library in my system to being owned by me.
<vu1kan> er...disregard, wrong server
<bazhang> vu1kan, okay?
<NoWayJose> izinucs, ok thanks
<izinucs> NoWayJose: bazhang is right.. wubi is not a vm..
<NoWayJose> wubi is working good so far
<vu1kan> i'm on another server, writing a bot...i ment to test that function there, not here
<izinucs> NoWayJose: you're a lucky one.
<bazhang> NoWayJose, then stick with it
<NoWayJose> i like the way it set up my boot selections.
<NoWayJose> i have two options, vista, ubuntu...
<Shaba1> It was working for me until yesterday NoWayJose
<NoWayJose> Shaba1, what happened?
<izinucs> NoWayJose: then stay and play with ubuntu in wubi.. but if you want load kubuntu in virtualbox vm.. it should all play well together
<NoWayJose> I am guessing ubuntu would be alot better if I were just to format the hard drive and place ubuntu only on it..right?
<Shaba1> first time it crashed since I upgraded it to 11.04 a month ago.
<NoWayJose> izinucs, I will try that. The live cd option is too slow for me.
<ejv> NoWayJose: several people dual boot
<NoWayJose> Shaba1, Do you know why it crashed?
<Shaba1> Well I was working on something( I cannot recall what) and all of a sudden I got a black full screen with scrolling text and no way to stop it. I just had to power down and reboot back into windows
<NoWayJose> ejv, I have never tried placing more than 2 operating systems on a comp before...just wondering if one could triple boot. heh
<NoWayJose> Shaba1, will ubuntu work now?
<Shaba1> I have not tried it yet
<Iron_Chef> NoWayJose: I've had win7. winxp, solaris, ubuntu and gentoo on the same box at the same time - there is no limit.
<Shaba1> actually yes I have. for about 10 minutes today just to run a game to see if I installed it correctly
<Shaba1> then I just booted back into window
<NoWayJose> Iron_Chef, sweet
<NoWayJose> I would like to try Windows 7...they want something I don't have however. Money.
<Shaba1> I had a dual boot laptop about 2 years ago. Before I shorted out the motherboard
<bsmith093> what do i need to backup to save my gpg key passphrase
<Shaba1> I had no problems with it.
<_Lucifer> is there a way, preferably in gedit since that's what I currently have open, to strip everything after a certain character on each line of a document? long story short, I hosed my system (I think there was an error when I changed the sizes of my partitions, not sure) so I reinstalled.  I've got a backup of all the packages I had installed from a couple days back, but I think some of the packages are corrupted or something. I'm thinking stripping everyth
<_Lucifer> ing after and including the _ from the name of the .deb should give me the package names I need to redownload/reinstall everything
<NoWayJose> This is a laptop here I am dual booting on.
<Shaba1> I just cannot afford the disk space right now
<Iron_Chef> NoWayJose: win7 is very nice, but ubuntu is better ;-)
<NoWayJose> I have used Vista 64-bit for 4 years now, I have not had the slightest problem out of it...I know I am lucky.
<chrisf> NoWayJose: if you were running x64, you probably had h/w that could run it properly ;)
<Isosceles> hi - I'm trying to set up an Ubuntu ufw firewall for just simple web browsing (desktop). I've allowed 53/udp & 80/tcp, but firefox won't see google if I use ufw default deny?
<mynotes> test
<Isosceles> can anyone help?
<Starminn> NoWayJose: WUBI is *within* Windows. That's why you can add/remove via "Add/Remove Programs." WUBI runs slower than a dual-boot. A dual-boot Ubuntu should be exactly like a single-boot of Ubuntu. Also, not only can you triple boot, you can also: http://www.justlinux.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=147959
<Padge> I have a network card that doesn't show up in my list of interfaces, but it shows up in lspci
<pksadiq> _Lucifer: if you just need to remove the '_' char, just use find and replace
<zetheroo> anyone know how to fix VPN issues?
<icode> Isosceles: perhaps you have filtered the output traffic?
<Isosceles> icode : for web browsing, should I be filtering outgoing or incoming? Do I need both?
<kellnola> Isosceles, pastebin output of "ufw status numbered"
<bsmith093> backup my passphrase for the gpg key?
<biami> NoWayJose, the only thing good about win7 is that even the viruses are incompitable...
<NoWayJose> lol
<kellnola> Isosceles, you don't need to filter outgoing, this isn't windows
<icode> isosceles: for browsing you need to allow incoming and outgoing
<_Lucifer> pksadiq yeah, there's that, but I mean things everything after that on a given line as well like one might be "_2.3-14ubuntu1_i386.deb" another might be "_1.2.5.dfsg.1-3_i386.deb" etc
<Isosceles> kellnola : http://pastebin.com/7egYABQ0
<ejv> NoWayJose: i might be in the minority here, but what could you possibly gain by adding a second linux distribution?
<pksadiq> _Lucifer: I don't know, it on gedit, find and replace don't know the '$' char which means the end of line, but vim does nice
<kellnola> Isosceles, dude, that's the opposite of what you want
<pappa_bear_> isosceles: he just wants the perks of the desktop enviro
<kellnola> Isosceles, that means you allow traffic IN to port 80 and 53
<Isosceles> ok, will try that
<kellnola> Isosceles, you don't need to do anything to ufw to allow dns and web browsing, by default I'm almost certain it allows all outgoing
<NoWayJose> ejv, I wouldn't gain anything.
<_Lucifer> pksadiq thank you. like I said I was only prefering gedit because I already have it open with all the package names on their own line. it'd only be a couple of extra steps to copy and paste into another editor if that'll make it simpler
<Isosceles> kellnola : I want to deny everything else, want to make a secure simple desktop
<wildgoose> Isosceles, Try using gufw, set outgoing allow, set incoming deny.
<kellnola> Isosceles, by default ufw denys everything in unless it was initiated by a connection behind the firewall
<NoWayJose> I know Firefox won't make my font bigger, grr.
<kellnola> *denies
<wildgoose> NoWayJose, CTRL+Scroll UP
<Padge> sorry if anyone answered and I was gone.  I have an Ubuntu box with two NICs, but only one interface is showing up with ifconfig
<Padge> My router is giving me shit, and I'm trying to get my Ubuntu box to do that job.
<Corey> Padge: Language, plz.
<Corey> Padge: So your router is giving you poop. :-)
<Padge> Corey, Sorry
<lapaga> since we are discussing firewalls...is there a log file viewer or a ufw interface that shows scanning from outside ips?
<Corey> Padge: You using networkmanager?
<GhostWolf> hey is there a speicific chan i can go to to get help on samba for 11.04?
<Corey> lapaga: That'd drive you slowly mad unless you pointed a log analyzer at it.
<NoWayJose> wildgoose, okay thank you
<Corey> GhostWolf: #samba
<GhostWolf> ok thanks Core_UK
<GhostWolf> erm Corey
<Corey> Not to worry.
<lapaga> Corey, I just sort of like to see.  probably already mad...
<Corey> lapaga: Check /var/log/
<Starminn> NoWayJose: I'm not sure if this is by default (I think so, though) but you should be able to SUPER+Scroll Wheel to zoom in and out of the whole desktop.
<Corey> lapaga: Not sure where in there ufw logs to, I don't run it myself.
<pksadiq> _Lucifer: any way you can replace '_' with '\n\n', so that it will be placed in a newline, easier to be copied, I hope
<lapaga> Corey, I know about the logs...just was interested in if there is a pared down version that would only show scans etc without showing all the log.
<NoWayJose> k
<Isosceles> ok, now I have 53/udp and 80/tcp outgoing allowed http://pastebin.com/DwsUQ59W
<taglass> _Lucifer, sed "s/_\\w*.deb//g" < yourlist.txt > outfile.txt might work
<Corey> lapaga: Now we're back to what I said about "log analysis." :-)
<Corey> lapaga: Splunk may be overkill, so look into OSSEC-HIDS
<Isosceles> firefox just returns instantly with an error
<Corey> lapaga: Failing that, tail -f $LOGFILE | grep pattern
<NoWayJose> I was in here the other day and some folks was trying to tell me that, I should begin programming starting out with 'C'...I went to the library and got a book on it...I'm not exactly sure this is beginner stuff.
<biami> NoWayJose, start with python... then C
<Padge> Corey, I have no such program, evidently
<ThomasB2k> NoWayJose: don't learn C, it's an old, almost pointless language, and it's not object oriented
<lapaga> Corey, well was hoping for just something simple:).  such as firestarter or what ever.  Just like to what my friends in ch or ru are interested in
<taglass> NoWayJose, http://www.highercomputingforeveryone.com/
<NoWayJose> ThomasB2k, What I was hoping to do was to be learn some linux programming and be able to contribue to this ubuntu stuff later on in life...
<biami> ThomasB2k, hey... C is not old and pointless... you don't have pointers in other languages... pointers rock...
<chrisf> NoWayJose: ThomasB2k is trolling you.
<taglass> ThomasB2k, terrible advice
<ThomasB2k> I am not trolling him. Languages that are object oriented are usually much easier and much better.
<taglass> ThomasB2k, define better
<ThomasB2k> NoWayJose: You would be better off learning C++
<Blackcamaro8> Question, how would I go about setting up an IRC server? I have ircd-hybrid and Anope, but all the instructions I'm seeing don't get specific enough for me.
<taglass> ThomasB2k, a turing complete template system on to pof yoru language.  That just screams beginner....
<litropy> what program or library would I use to output the color values of pixels at specified coordinates?
<biami> ThomasB2k, isn't C a subset of C++???
<NoWayJose> any of you guys/gals program fluently?
<ThomasB2k> Yes
<ThomasB2k> Isn't this off-topic for #ubuntu though?
<brokenian> i am looking for some help running a 32 bit application using ia32-libs
<biami> brokenian, which app?
<NoWayJose> Yea its off topic, sorry about that.
<Starminn> NoWayJose: Ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<NoWayJose> Starminn, k, sorry.
<biami> NoWayJose, LEARN PYTHON
<Isosceles> any ideas why my ufw isn't working for web browsing? http://pastebin.com/DwsUQ59W
<NoWayJose> biami, Ok.
<Padge> biami: python has nothing but pointers
<bpr> hey, somewhere along the line, I've lost the ability to add a folder to Ubuntu One in Nautilus.  Has that functionality changed in some update, or something?
<Padge> biami: c++ has pointers, and it's object oriented
<Starminn> NoWayJose: Oh, no, not a problem. I didn't think much about it either, but since people are saying 'it's offtopic' I thought I may as well tell you where it would be more *on-topic*
<biami> padge, excuse me
<Padge> biami: C# has references (effectively the same)
<Padge> biami: Pretty much every language either works exlusively by reference or provides access to them
<whitetiger> sorry guys is there a plugin for xchat or another better client which show me the user which are connected in the chan i am?
<Padge> Corey: I do'nt have networkmanager, I guess.  Should I get it during one of my brief connected periods?
<biami> whitetiger, biami: click on the text that says '1409 users'
<brokenian> biami: something i wrote. the problem is that when i try to run it i get a permission denied error. I own the file, and the permissions are already set to 755. If I recompile for 64 bit it just runs. However, the ultimate destination of the software isn't my system, its a 32 bit one, and I need to test the actual binary before i install it. How can I run it without using sudo? I'm assuming  I have some setting wrong
<whitetiger> ahhhhh ok well done thank u very much :D
<Isosceles> where does UFW log to? I've enabled full logging but my /var/log/ufw.log file is empty?
<biami> u need to have permission to run the compiler
<biami> i think
<qin> Isosceles: Did you restarted ufw service?
<Corey> Padge: I'd not.
<Padge> I've been using terminal and gedit
<Corey> Padge: Configure /etc/network/interfaces properly and it should "just work."
<camilo> hola
<camilo> hola
<qin> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<camilo> hi
<Padge> Corey: I think I have a driver issue.  Would ifconfig show all my interfaces regardless of whether they're configured to be used?
<brokenian> biami: its already compiled. i have an actual, statically linked binary. As the binary seems to be fine, i can only conclude the problem lies with the libraries its pulling in. I dnoo't want to play directly with their permissions if I can avoid  it
<qin> Hello.
<Isosceles> qin : I've disabled & enabled it
<Corey> Padge: no, ifconfig -a might.
<Mod-R-Focker> yeah im in finally
<Corey> Padge: And dmesg to a pastebin would help too.
<biami> i learnt programming like LOGO -> GWBasic-> C-> C++ -> Python -> Js -> Php -> etc
<qin> Isosceles: sudo service ufw restart ?
<brokenian> biami: perhaps there is a custom group i have to add myself to?
<Isosceles> qin : no change
<lapaga> Isosceles, could be var/log/syslog or ufw.log
<biami> brokenian, i didn't understand your question fully... when you say you made a 32 bit app, do you modify the processor registers directly or anything???
<wildgoose> Isosceles, Temporarily allow all outgoing, then open a browser and do some surfing like normal, now go to terminal and run "netstat -atl". This will give you an idea about what ports are being used
<Isosceles> lapagna: syslog has no ufw entries, ufw.log is empty
<brokenian> biami: i have a cross-compiler, created using crosstools-ng. my native system is 64bit, but the cross-compiler compilesfor 32 bit
<Padge> Corey: ifconfig -a only shows lo and eth0.  http://pastebin.com/3Nfv88Cs
<qin> Isosceles: First time in my life using uwf, looks nice...
<biami> but did u code any stuff that needs to differentiate between 32 bit and 64 bit registers??
<lapaga> Isosceles, are you using something such as gufw?
<Corey> Padge: And lspci may help as well.
<brokenian> biami: no, but the machine it will be run on is 32 bit, and i586 architecture. I have to compile for the target architecture.
<Padge> biami: What kind of programming are you wanting to do?  Device, systems, application, or web?
<qin> Isosceles: What level did you set?
<biami> application and web
<Corey> Padge: Looks like it's only got eth0 configured.
<Corey> Padge: What's your desired goal?
<Isosceles> wildgoose : Looks like www (80) and listening on ipp? http://pastebin.com/a65R6Mku
<biami> not working yet though... i am studying computer science engineering
<biami> and i have 2 more years to go... i am yet to learn JAVA and C#
<Isosceles> lapaga: no, gufw looked like a very simple gui wrapper on ufw. Want to learn to do this by hand.
<Isosceles> qin: full
<Padge> Corey: http://pastebin.com/xw3wgT86
<qin> Isosceles: same here, now time to nmap
<Corey> Padge: Yeah, all I see is that realtek controller.
<biami> padge: but i can create professional level apps and websites...
<brokenian> biami: nevermind. although you will be able to answer my question in time, I think you might not be there yet.
<biami> ok
<biami> i shouldn't have said that i am a student
<NoWayJose> lol
<brokenian> biami: it wasn't meant to be an insult. im sorry if it sounded that way
<Padge1> Sorry, I dipped again
<biami> no... its fine... i mean... i learn in irc in one night what it would take weeks in a class
<Padge1> biami: Then I would START with C, learn it until you can build a linked list, then drop it like a bad habit and never look back.
<NoWayJose> biami, what languages do you know?'
<eukatech> hiya
<biami> C, C++, Python, Php, Js, Assembly
<pksadiq> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Aces> hello
<biami> LOGO and GWBasic too... but they don't count
<Padge1> biami: gorillas.bas
<Aces> ok, so I'm having trouble booting ubuntu netbook remix from a flash drive. I use the command " dd if=ubuntu-10.04-netbook-i386.iso of=/dev/sdb" and it's failed to create a bootable volume several times now. What could be causing this?
<eukatech> i got a question for you ppl and i hope you can help me out on this one.. ive been running ubuntu 11.04 for some time but when i switch to my tv i get a green glow/screen on my tv im running on a i2500k internal videocard
<perko> anyone know where to get the 32 bit dev. libs for wine? was it through aptitude?
<ray__> hi all
<izinucs> perko: aptitude, apt, synaptic package manager all go to the same place.. if you have a gui use synaptic package manager and search for wine
<biami> aces: use universal usb installer
<Aces> do they have that for archlinux?
<perko> cheers
<Padge1> Corey: What do you think? Did you see lines 23 and 24?  I'm pretty sure those reflect my different NICs.  They are both Realtek chips
<biami> Padge1, i learnt in school... they don't allow us to play games... but we did.
<psykidellic> Hi, I am trying to setup my server to only allow SSH based access. When I set: PasswordAuthentication no, in sshd_config - it disables even roots password access. I wanted to disable tunnel password for all EXCEPT root. Or is that a wrong approach?
<Padge1> biami: I think my distro of GWBasic came with gorillas.bas.  I sure didn't write it.
<Corey> Padge1: I missed line 24.  Yeah, I don't see that it's loading a dlink driver.
<Padge1> Corey: Can you teach me to make that determination as you have?
<lapaga> I updated to ff5 yesterday...now chromium seems to take quite a bit longer to load a page..(could just be traffic but not sure) any ideas why?
<eukatech> this problem  with the hd3000 internal i2500k  green screen tv is really bugging the hell out of me as i dont have this problem on crappy windows
<eukatech> any ideas?
<Padge1> That "kernel ring buffer" makes my eyes cross
<mad2> hey guys
<mad2> im having a problem with suspend resume on my sony vaio f series laptop...it hard restarts when i try to resume after suspend
<mad2> anybody else fixed or having similar problems?
<mad2> has anybody in here used pinguy?
<diytto> How do I get ubuntu to use my swap partition?
<Jeffsi> can somone help me get my motherboard network driver going?
<mad2> diytto, type mkswap "/dev/sda" (your swap partition here), then swapon "/dev/sda"
<Padge1> Corey: Should I put in a NIC that was manufactured in this decade?
<Padge1> Corey: Well, this decade or the last one
<blackshirt> :d
<kut> hello, every bod.
<syrinx_> o/
<biami> hi
<mad2> what up
<kut> every body mu jj.
<Jeffsi> i dont understand drivers on linux :(
<Padge1> Jeffsi: Neither do I :(
<kut> -_-||
<Jeffsi> Padge1: :(
<mad2> nvidia just causes problems
<Jeffsi> and my computer keeps shuting off :(
<Jeffsi> can anyone maybe assist with that?
<mad2> Jeffsi: does it boot up?
<biami> mad2, i know... once you get nvidia... all you want to do is play games
<qin> Isosceles: I do not think ufw will stay on here, but it is logging.
<Jeffsi> yes, and then it shuts down sometime later
<mad2> biami: its really bad when sauerbraten controls my studying time for class haha
<Jeffsi> mad2:  its never one specific time either
<biami> :)
<mad2> Jeffsi: are you using natty?
<biami> i gotta go... have class in one hour...
<mad2> ttyl bro
<Jeffsi> im using lucid
<Jeffsi> oh no
<Jeffsi> and last shut down was durrring an upgrade
<perko> noob question but how do i get the ia32-libs file for wine using apt?
<mad2> Jeffsi: do you have a newer computer that meets all the hardware requirements of lucid?
<mad2> perko: it should be brought through as a dependency when u apt wine
<Jeffsi> i havnt checked the requirements, its old but i think it can take it
<almoxarife> perko: apt-get install ia32-libs
<perko> almoxarife: cheers
<almoxarife> perko: but mad is also right
<Jeffsi> mad2: ill check quick
<mad2> Jeffsi: sounds like a hardware problem since it is random...maybe not enough ram
<Jeffsi> mad2: its got just under 2gigs
<mad2> almoxarife: thanks bro
<SirSpam> I just installed gnome-core and tightvncserver on my Ubuntu Server Edition computer. I connected to the server using vnc, but now every time I press the d key.. ubuntu minimizes to the desktop
<mad2> Jeffsi: thats more than enough
<SirSpam> I'm not pressing any other keys, but it still continues to minimize to desktop
<Jeffsi> mad2: i use to not be able to keep it on for more than like 5 min but i increased the voltage to the cpu and it seems to be working for longer and longer periods of time, any thoughts?
<NoWayJose> What is Ubuntu programmed in?
<mad2> Jeffsi: sorry man...my only guess is that it is shutting down to maybe save your system as like a safety thing but im not for sure...wish i could help more
<jehujake> hello
<Jeffsi> anyone good with hardware that may be able to help?
<bazhang> Jeffsi, ##hardware , that is not for here
<Jeffsi> alright, thanks
<thegoodcushion> I'm looking for software to help me study.  I want to create individual 'lessons' that consist of about 30 minutes of private study, and be able to define certain sequences in which they have to occur, and have them put to me at random.  Any software that can do this?
<perko> apt is saying ia32-libs has been superseeded but when i install lib32z1 i get the same error as before
<sammmy> Just finished installing ubuntu.
<bazhang> thegoodcushion, pdf +mp3? what format are the lessons
<thegoodcushion> bazhang: no, the lessons are just text
<perko> so which 32bit development libs do i use for wine?
<thegoodcushion> like, "read chapter 1 of chemistry textbook", "read chapter 2 of chemistry textbook", and they have to occur in that order but at semi-random times
<sammmy> How do you make the dock open and close faster in unity?
<bazhang> sammmy, use unity-2d?
<sammmy> bazhang: what's that?
<bazhang> thegoodcushion, random? not sure. why not schedule with cron
<thegoodcushion> bazhang: so when I fire up the software it will say, today's lesson plan is you read chapter 1 of the chemistry textbook plus chapter 2 of the english textbook
<bazhang> sammmy, less resource intensive version of unity-3d
<sammmy> bazhang, it's not running slow, that's not the issue. It's just I want to customize the speed.
<mmason> Has anybody else had trouble getting xulrunner-dev to install on 10.04?
<thegoodcushion> bazhang: I mean, I could do it manually with little cards like blank business cards.  Surely there's software that can do it
<almoxarife> perko: is all this so you have wine installed?
<bazhang> sammmy, unity is not very configurable at this point in time
<perko> yeah
<jehujake> Hello, I'm a Seattlite in China (Shenzhen).  Is my understanding correct that if I grab a package using one of the standard US servers I can be sure the package is the real thing by the checksum being correct?
<sammmy> I see
<mmason> It (recursively) wants libdbus-glib-1-2 =0.84, while 0.88 is the one available.
<almoxarife> perko: and what happens when you apt-get install wine1.2 ???
<bazhang> jehujake, why would you use the us servers? use the local ones or the ones in taiwan
<jehujake> bazhang, paranoia I gues
<jehujake> guess
<racoon_collectiv> hey all. nice to meet you.
<bazhang> jehujake, unnecessary
<bazhang> racoon_collectiv, hi
<jehujake> Ok, but is my assumption OK
<jehujake> ?
<bazhang> jehujake, if the gpg is fine then its okay, no matter where the repos
<perko> almoxarife: unable to locate package
<jehujake> bazhang, Ok, thanks!
<thegoodcushion> jehujake: as the packages pass through the Chinese servers, they get the Chinese spyware added to them and there is padding to make sure the checksum is the same, so don't worry about a thing
<bazhang> thegoodcushion, stop that. that is not true
<thegoodcushion> jehujake: lol, I'm just kidding of course
<bazhang> jehujake, disregard what thegoodcushion just said
<bazhang> thegoodcushion, wrong place and its not funny
<almoxarife> perko: how about just plain 'wine' ??
<Odd-rationale> Where can I find documentation on the default partitioning scheme when installing Ubuntu?
<jehujake> hmm, there might be a reason you're showing up in red!
<thegoodcushion> lol
<bazhang> jehujake, highlighted when you use someones nick
<bazhang> thegoodcushion, ?
<thegoodcushion> bazhang: laughing at jehujake's red comment
<jehujake> bazhang, I know, it was just a joke
<bazhang> !partition | Odd-rationale
<ubottu> Odd-rationale: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<thegoodcushion> so anyone got any idea for flashcard software or do I need to do this manually?
<perko> almoxarife: still unable to locate package. i have the wine package, just need the 32bit libs to install as far as i can tell
<pksadiq> perko: try reloading the package information in synaptic or sudo apt-get update
<mmason> Any thoughts re: getting an older package?
<mmason> Or why a dep is broken?
<almoxarife> perko: then we are back to installing ia32-libs, but you said it can't be found
<perko> exactly
<Odd-rationale> What I am trying to figure out is if you install Ubuntu with the default options (not manual partitioning), how does it decide how large to make the swap partition, root, and home partition (if any). And does it use primary or logical partitions? Is there documentation for this?
<perko> and the replacement packages that come up in apt don't let wine install either
<almoxarife> perko: add the ppa for wine, and try again?
<sarthor> Duplicate user login from 85.190.0.3 .. and 109.234.106.53. my modem says this. Why? is some one from IRC logged in to my modem and then comptuers??
<almoxarife> sarthor: your modem or the irc server?
<sarthor> my modem logs says this.
<gulzar> is there any IRC for hardware?
<pksadiq> gulzar: channel? might be ##hardware
<almoxarife> sarthor: one of those ips is your public ip?
<sarthor> almoxarife: my ip range is 192.168.xx.xx range
<sarthor> gulzar: yaar da sa masla da.
<almoxarife> sarthor: that would be your internal ip
<sarthor> internet Ip ? i do not have any ip like this. nor i have that range.
<cyper85> anyone know how to disable the quit/join notifications in the channel? I'm using the web based irc client
<sarthor> my modem ip is 188.xx.xx.xx range
<DanaG_> Anyone here familiar with ntfsclone?
<almoxarife> sarthor: so besides you there are two others logged into your machine, that's what you are saying?
<DanaG_> I just ntfscloned a partition, only to find that it missed like 60% of the files on the partition.
<sarthor> almoxarife: yes.
<gulzar> sarthor: sorry! means?
<Starminn> Odd-rationale: Ubuntu 10.10 using defaults made a swap file of 2GiB (well, 1.98) which was 4 times the amount of RAM at the time (I had 512MiB), it put swap and Ubuntu in an Extended partition, and I just used the slider to decide how much space for me to have.
<gulzar>  I want to disable my internal HDD for about an hour. How to do this from BIOS?
<bazhang> gulzar, support question?
<DanaG_> Okay, so my source partition had 36 gigs used... and the "clone" had only 26 gigs used!
<bazhang> gulzar, how does that relate to ubuntu
<DanaG_> What gives?
<gulzar> bazhang: umm are you an administrator?
<bazhang> gulzar, do you have an actual ubuntu support question?
<Odd-rationale> Starminn: Thanks! Do you know how the installer makes these decisions?
<sarthor> almoxarife: 109.234.106.53 is showing Location: Germany [City: ] on dnsstuff.com
<almoxarife> sarthor: you allow access to your machine via remote desktop?
<DanaG_> That's like cloning a human and having the head missing.
<gulzar> bazhang: i know. I am asking this question at ##hardware but people are vey rude and use bad language so shifted here.
<sarthor> almoxarife: no
<bazhang> gulzar, this does make ubuntu your backup offtopic questions channel. be patient or search elsewhere
<DanaG_> Also, for some reason, my system keeps starting with Metacity, not Compiz.
<DanaG_> How do I make it default to Compiz?
<DanaG_> Simple-ccsm won't install, so I can't just go to Appearance and enable it there.
<almoxarife> sarthor: what log are you looking at? specific
<gulzar> bazhang: will you please tell me what do you mean by ubuntu? If question is asked about firefox people say that go to mozilla. If it is about video prblem users are reffered to vlc......
<gulzar> bazhang: but one thing..
<Madpilot>  DanaG_ that sounds like a GDM issue - on the login screen, check your session options.
<Starminn> Odd-rationale: Well I dual-boot, so it asked me how much space I wanted to allocate to Ubuntu. I figured 40 Gigs would be fine, so it made root (/) 40Gigs. By default /home is not separate. As far as deciding how large to make the swap file, I'm not sure. There may be an algorithm there, but I can't say with any certainty. All I know is that with 512MiB of RAM, it gave me 2GiB.
<gulzar> bazhang: You are always here. So are you an administrator?
<bazhang> gulzar, please stop with the offtopic chat.
<DanaG_> Note: I do seem to have 0.9.x installed, in Natty.
<sarthor> 3com modem. satus and logs. and then logs.
<bazhang> gulzar, #ubuntu-offtopic is for that NOT here
<DanaG_> For me, with 4 gigs RAM, I use one quarter of that for ramzswap.
<Odd-rationale> Starminn: Thanks. I'll try digging around more.
<bruderbell> Does anyone have experience with IR Remotes?  I'm looking for some help
<DanaG_> Frankly, if something eats so much memory that everything goes to swap, I want that something to DIE, not bring the system screeching to a halt.
<bazhang> bruderbell, using lirc ?
<sarthor> almoxarife: http://pastebin.com/jukm9dkn
<DanaG_> And I have an SSD, so swap on SSD == bad.
<bruderbell> Well...I bought an offbrand usb receiver w/ remote
<tanath> can anyone help me get sound working?
<bruderbell> supposedly MCE compatible, but it only works as a mouse apparently
<Starminn> Odd-rationale: Yep.
<bazhang> bruderbell, you want to use it on your ubuntu machine with lirc?
<bruderbell> Yes
<gulzar> bazhang: people at Mint are better than You. Far more better. Very helping and nice. And not just putting questions and no help................. I am going there.........:P
<bruderbell> I've done a lot of googling to no avail so far
<almoxarife> sarthor: this has nothing to do with ubuntu, so I will keep it brief, change the modem permissions to something new as far as log in, how I don't know
<pksadiq> bazhang: gulzar didn't said much to block him , Why you did?(correct me if I'm wrong)
<DanaG_> Oh yeah, so last time I tried Unity and Magic Trackpad, it behaved really oddly.
<DanaG_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10678212&postcount=23
<sarthor> almoxarife: how to check that how many people are logged into my modem right now.
<DanaG_> Those are my results.
<IdleOne> pksadiq: he has been a minor issue for a few days.
<bazhang> pksadiq, its over, lets move on
<DanaG_> Guess what I had to do to right-click?
<DanaG_> Or rather, how many fingers?
<IdleOne> also what bazhang said
<almoxarife> sarthor: no idea, its your modem, sorry
<bruderbell> bazhang: any thoughts regarding troubleshooting a partially working IR remote?
<pksadiq> bazhang: but actually for persons like me, its not a matter, I have a dynamic IP, changes on each dial up, but harder if you block my nick too, (please don't )
<dave> helo
<blackshirt> helo dave
<sht> dave, please.. dont
<sht> i am alone
<DanaG_> My brain keeps adding an 'i' to that 3-letter nickname.
<pksadiq> DanaG_: keep your language + thoughts
<mindspider> Hey
<mindspider> I'm having a problem playing youtube videos.
<DanaG_> I do find it a bit ridiculous that I had to use FIVE fingers to get a right-click.
<DanaG_> Yes, FIVE.
<DanaG_> Not two.
<mindspider> The pages load fine and other flash videos work perfectly.
<mindspider> Youtube videos are the only thing not working. it just shows a black box.
<Ender_Wiggin> Hey guys
<IdleOne> mindspider: try youtube.com/html5
<bruderbell> mindspider: i recently had to disabel hardware acceleration to get my flash working after an update
<Ender_Wiggin> I am a total Linux noob, I need help running a .run file
<mindspider> I did get an update earlier.
<mindspider> How do I disable it?
<Ender_Wiggin> I'm trying to update my graphics drivers and I'm having an error when I load the .run file for that
<mindspider> And IdleOne, I'm trying that now. Do you know of any videos that HTML5 works with so I can test?
<bruderbell> I right-clicked and chose settings, disable I think
<blackshirt> Ender_Wiggin: what the error exactly ?
<IdleOne> mindspider: most of them work on youtube
<mindspider> Ah. Then it isn't working.
<mindspider> Oh wait.
<mindspider> Now it is.
<mindspider> Just took about 4-5 seconds to appear.
<Ender_Wiggin> blackshirt: could not open file: gedit has not been able to detect the character encoding. please check that you are not trying to open a binary file
<Ender_Wiggin> select a character encoding fromt he menu
<codex84> when i resume after sleepmode i lose conntection
<codex84> how u fix this problem
<pksadiq> Ender_Wiggin: if trying to install nvidia driver, its better to be installed from the repo
<Ender_Wiggin> pksadlq: sadly it's an AMD driver
<bruderbell> anyone have experience troubleshooting input devices?  LIRC?
<taglass> Ender_Wiggin, It's best to stay with the Ubuntu provided catalysat if you can
<pksadiq> Ender_Wiggin: right click on the run file, permisions, and tick on execute..., and then double click and select run
<Ender_Wiggin> it's way out of date
<Ender_Wiggin> and im having major graphics issues
<pksadiq> Ender_Wiggin: in properties, I mean
<taglass> Ender_Wiggin, probably best if you read the instructions from AMD before you proceed any further then
<blackshirt> Ender_Wiggin: switch to console mode (run out from desktop environment)..and run .run files from terminal
<pksadiq> !tab > Ender_Wiggin
<ubottu> Ender_Wiggin, please see my private message
<Ender_Wiggin> k hold on
<taglass> 1sjette1
<LittleRed> hello, can someone provide me with the name or location of a web cam app for 10.10
<bazhang> LittleRed, cheese camorama
<gregorah> LittleRed: cheese?
<rayon> hi
<intok> need a nautilus script for "root window here"
<LittleRed> bazhang - loaded cheese and it isn't working...
<bazhang> intok, what does apt-cache search nautilus turn up
<aakside> I'm trying to get a hang of unix commands. How can I filter out lines that two files have in common? In other words, if file A has three lines, 1, 2 and 3, and file B has just 1 and 3, I want to output 2. Anyone know what I'm talking about?
<bazhang> LittleRed, try camorama then?
<Ender_Wiggin> pksadiq: nothing happened
<LittleRed> bazhang - ok, I'll be back in a few and let you know...thanks
<gregorah> aakside: I think uniq might do that with some parameters...
<aakside> gregorah: Thank you! I will check that out.
<gregorah> Does ordering matter? You might need to sort it first.
<pksadiq> Ender_Wiggin: still opening in gedit?
<aakside> order is different, but I think I will be able to figure out ordering
<Ender_Wiggin> pksadiq: i tried to just run it like you said but nothing happens
<Ender_Wiggin> pksadiq: then i tried running it in terminal and nothing as well
<bazhang> nautilus-actions - nautilus extension to configure programs to launch perhaps intok or nautilus-open-terminal
<Ender_Wiggin> pksadiq: it creates a folder in that directory then it dissapears
<pksadiq> Ender_Wiggin: what does it happen when you double click? or when in terminal?
<bazhang> intok, for the first choose a root terminal
<Ender_Wiggin> pksadiq: it makes a folder in the same directory
<Ender_Wiggin> that disappears after that
<pksadiq> Ender_Wiggin: k in terminal do sudo ./file.run               where file.run is your run ile
<heckj> Howdy - I have a preseed how-to question if someone can point me in the right direction
<blackshirt> heckj: what' s your problem ?
<Ender_Wiggin> pksadiq: include the directory?
<heckj> I have a bootable USB that I'm using to spin up a few basic ubuntu server's, and I've been trying to add a preseed.cfg to it. Read through https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/installation-guide/i386/preseed-using.html, but I can't quite get a functional place on the USB to put that preseed.cfg file.
<pksadiq> Ender_Wiggin: of course
<bazhang> heckj, whats the question
<heckj> blackshirt: It didn't have an initrd directory directly, so I've tried the root of the USB key, in
<bazhang> heckj, whoops saw it apologies
<heckj> the syslinux/ directory and in the install/ directory. What am I missing, or is there a "how to " somewhere that I should be reviewing?
<heckj> bazhang: np - very happy to have some help
<cyperbg> I just restarted Ubuntu 11.04 and got stuck at the console. How do I load a KDE?
<lawltoad> hey, just got a new machine, and its over 8gb of ramn implying that i woul prolly want to run 64bit... and disadvantages to this?
<intok> bazhang http://pastebin.com/8nneQ5F5 tried the old scripts pack http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/09/125-nautilus-scripts-to-simplify.html but they no longer work in 11.04
<cyperbg> ah not KDE, but Gnome
<IdleOne> sorry bout that intok bot caught you by accident
<bobweaver> cyperbg, try startx ot /ect/init.d/gdm restart
<intok> IdleOne np
<cyperbg> ok I'll try
<heckj> bazhang, blackshirt: any suggestions, or even more reading to go do?
<cyperbg> it says: Fatal server error. No screens found
<bazhang> http://sshrootat.blogspot.com/2011/04/preseeding-ubuntu-natty-1104.html  heckj along these lines?
<bobweaver> cyperbg, for startx or the other one
<blackshirt> heckj: wait a minute...my connection terible slowly
<cyperbg> startx
<LittleRed> bazhang - you have been elevated to almost god status... thanks, it works  :-)
<cyperbg> let me try the other one
<awakecoding> Hi
<bazhang> LittleRed, glad to be of help
<awakecoding> I have a desktop computer running ubuntu 11.04, and a pandaboard (ARM) running ubuntu 11.04 as well. I would like to cross-compile between the two, since the pandaboard is slow for compiling
<heckj> bazhang: not quite - I'm not pxe booting, but booting from a bootable USB drive with Ubuntu 10.10 installer on it
<awakecoding> where can I find information on how to do that?
<lawltoad> any reason not to use -amd64 on an i7
<bobweaver> lawltoad, whats you mem
<awakecoding> lawltoad: you can safely use amd64 on an i7, I am...
<cyperbg> bobweaver: the second command said something about Upstart job and start(8)
<awakecoding> why wouldn't you?
<bazhang> lawltoad, none
<bobweaver> cyperbg, brb testing
<IdleOne> awakecoding: may want to ask in #ubuntu-arm
<pksadiq> awakecoding: did you try scratchbox?, I think it does something like that , better than crosscompiling
<blackshirt> heckJ: okey..are you need edit preseed.cfg
<blackshirt> ?
<awakecoding> hum...
<awakecoding> I was looking at the stuff from the linaro project, which is used in ubuntu
<awakecoding> haven't tried scratchbox
<IdleOne> awakecoding: there is a #linaro here on freenode also
<heckj> blackshirt: I have one that I think is at least basically there - but the installer doesn't jump to running through it. I'm sure I'm doing something wrong, but I'm not sure if it's an error in the preseed.cfg or if it's just not configured correctly to load it and use it.
<awakecoding> IdleOne: I'm in #linaro as well now :)
<IdleOne> k
<awakecoding> I managed to far, I have my chroot environment with the toolchain
<blackshirt> have you add it on boot options ?
<awakecoding> installed some -cross libraries, but then I'm having trouble with pkg-config
<heckj> blackshirt: nope, I've been going off the instructions which say if it's in the root of the boot, it'll just run and use it.
<heckj> blackshirt: I'm not entirely clear on what file to edit to put in the 'preseed/file=/hd-media/preseed.cfg' directive - of even what the relevant path would be
<intok> bazhang no joy?
<bazhang> intok, none so far, sorry
<blackshirt> heckj: i think, this file relative to boot directory where initrd resides
<MaskedMakrel> Hi.  Quick Question.  I'm running 10.10 UNR and it has the APPLE style menu which is eating my screen space.  How do I modify it
<blackshirt> but, i'm sure we can place it everywhere
<m1chael> i upgraded my ubuntu, and my screen is flickering/black, i drag the mousse around and click, and things become kind of visible, it's very random and weird.. i dont know what to do to fix this.. it's a dual boot with windows xp...
<intok> bazhang the trials and tribulations of running the unofficial port of Ubuntu PPC on a 2002 PowerMac...
<MaskedMakrel> Is there a way to change the 10.10 toolbar so that is disappears when not in use and is at the bottom instead?
<MaskedMakrel> I mean the app toolbar, not the main menue
<heckj> blackshirt: initrd exists in /install/initrd.gz on the USB key - drop it in there? I tried stopping the installer when it was rolling and opened the busybox shell. I didn't see any of the .cfg files that drove the installer in that setup
<MaskedMakrel> Can I get rid of or modify the massive screen eating toolbar in 10.10 that looks like an Apple style bar?
<blackshirt> heckj: have you look at your root installer  ?
<syrinx_> MaskedMakrel: in 10.10?
<MaskedMakrel> Yes
<MaskedMakrel> In 10.10
<syrinx_> I think you mean 11.04
<MaskedMakrel> No, its 10.10
<IdleOne> syrinx_: no he means ubuntu UNR
<MaskedMakrel> Yup UNR 10.10
<IdleOne> Ubuntu netbook Remix
<syrinx_> ah
<linux_is_my_hero> what is the best way to rip cd's to 320kbps mp3's including fetching music info prior to ripping
<bobweaver> cyperbg, you still here
<heckj> blackshirt: I'm not sure how - I can mount the USB key and look around it, but I'm not sure what's actually get loaded and when.
<MaskedMakrel> It kind of wastes screen space on a netbook...
<bobweaver> cyperbg, sudo /ect/init.d/gdm restart
<linux_is_my_hero> yeah 11.04 kinda pissed me off with integration of ubuntu one which i don't use
<syrinx_> MaskedMakrel: just switch to Ubuntu Desktop
<linux_is_my_hero> if anyone knows how to disable ubuntu one in 11.04 please tell me it just makes it slower
<MaskedMakrel> Okay, how does it switch?
<syrinx_> MaskedMakrel: log out, and at the login screen theres a dropdown box
<IdleOne> syrinx_: not if he installed UNR
<IdleOne> I don't think
<syrinx_> I believe it should be there
<MaskedMakrel> Alright, brb :)
<MaskedMakrel> Thanks!  It worked.  I'm using Desktop edition now.
<MaskedMakrel> No more space eating toolbar.
<heckj> I'll try back in tomorrow...
<IdleOne> MaskedMakrel: I guess I was wrong, cookie for syrinx_ :)
<MaskedMakrel> It's sort of at the bottom.  Kind of a strange place, but if you look for it, you can see it.
<MaskedMakrel> So, it's much better for me with the smaller netbook screen.
<MaskedMakrel> Not sure why they default to the large applestyle menu on a netbook.  Makes more sense on a larger monitor.
<linux_is_my_hero> i need help with sound juicer: I can't get it to see the "mp3" output format even though its on the list of availible formats in the "Edit profiles". :-(
<MaskedMakrel> Next question is a bit more difficult.  I'm using an Asus 1015PEB and the webcam won't work with Tinychat.  Any ideas?
<lawltoad> thanks all for the input, late
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i add new output formats to sound juicer?
<MaskedMakrel> Guess it's for another night.  Thanks for the help with the menu bars though.
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-957.html linux_is_my_hero this?
<m1chael> i upgraded my ubuntu, and my screen is flickering/black, i drag the mousse around and click, and things become kind of visible, it's very random and weird.. i dont know what to do to fix this.. it's a dual boot with windows xp...
<linux_is_my_hero> m1chael: after the bios, you get the grub boot loader os selection screen...the flickering problem is when you pick windows or linux?
<linux_is_my_hero> once i get a **.tar.bz2 file how do i uncompress it to install?
<bazhang> linux_is_my_hero, what is the package
<linux_is_my_hero> bazhang: "rubyripper-0.6.0.tar.bz2"
<linux_is_my_hero> what is a tar, and what is a bz2? im transitioning from linux to windows and i wanna learn how all of this stuff works.
<linux_is_my_hero> :-D
<andantino> do you have the file in the directory where you want it
<bazhang> linux_is_my_hero, in place of sound-juicer? better to install from the repos
<linux_is_my_hero> sound-juicer wouldn't even see its own alternative output formats, so i couldn't use mp3 format.
<bazhang> linux_is_my_hero, I gave you a link for that
<linux_is_my_hero> i went looking for help with that and heard rubyripper is better for several reasons
<thegoodcushion> Does anyone know of software that can help me arrange a study plan?  Like messages (lessons) that have to come in a particular order or frequency?
<adurodea> thegoodcushion: google calander?
<thegoodcushion> I don't think it's quite the same.  I want to be able to postpone lessons etc
<adurodea> i'm goin gto stick with any worthwhile calander app should do that
<adurodea> unless i misunderstood the question
<ectospasm> yeah, but a calendar app that's geared towards writing lesson plans.
<dr_Willis> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<hayseus> pants
<thegoodcushion> well I'm thinking of buying a stack of blank business cards, breaking up each item that I'm trying to learn into half-hour chunks, then arranging the cards into some type of order so that I can do between 1 and 6 lessons a day, where each subject's cards are in the correct order.  Then I can pull the cards out in sequence.
<ectospasm> thegoodcushion: http://www.internet4classrooms.com/links_grades_kindergarten_12/lesson_plan_templates_teacher_tools.htm
<ectospasm> that's for primary and secondary school
<thegoodcushion> yeah, a bit like that but more flexible
<thegoodcushion> like when I was in high school we'd have 6 periods per day and 5 days per week, and a lesson in each one
<thegoodcushion> like that, but because I'm just an adult working by myself I might take a day off or do twice as much in a day
<sharperguy> thegoodcushion, I remember there was a piece of software where you make flash cards with questions on them, and then when it shows you one, you can try to answer it first and then indicate how confident you were with it, and it'll wait longer to show you it again if you know it well
<thegoodcushion> yeah
<thegoodcushion> I used it to learn Japanese characters
<thegoodcushion> that's more like what I want than a calendar is
<thegoodcushion> is it called anki?
<sharperguy> maybe
<bazhang> !info anki
<ubottu> anki (source: anki): extensible flashcard learning program. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-1 (natty), package size 1161 kB, installed size 4488 kB
<bazhang> thegoodcushion, ^
<thegoodcushion> yep
<newbie|4> hello guys, I would like to know how can I update the program vesion of the Software center
<thegoodcushion> look, I can do it manually with business-card size bits of card
<bazhang> newbie|4, upgrade version of ubuntu will do that
<newbie|4> its that the only thing I can do?
<newbie|4> I don't want to upgrade
<bazhang> newbie|4, why do you need the higher version
<newbie|4> because I want the lastest version of a program
<celthunder> sup ectospasm
<thegoodcushion> I think he wants to upgrade his repo source
<queso> What's with the recent update to grub that requires you to say "Yes" to continue without installing grub in order to continue with the upgrade, when in fact, grub is installed and being upgraded (lucid)?
<bazhang> !latest | newbie|4
<ubottu> newbie|4: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<dr_Willis> what progra,
<bazhang> thegoodcushion, thats not right
<tensorpudding> newbie|4: the version that comes with your version of ubuntu is the version you can have
<thegoodcushion> bazhang: okay maybe he wants a backport or ppa
<bazhang> dr_Willis, software center
<IdleOne> thegoodcushion: stop guessing and make sure before answering
<bazhang> thegoodcushion, there is not much chance software center will be backported
<dr_Willis> hes was a little vague about thay
<criten166> how's ubuntu's current built in multi-monitor tools like?
<criten166> Have they gotten better from v8
<bazhang> criten166, xrandr?
<criten166> the main problem i used to have was rotating monitors
<thegoodcushion> I don't think he wanted to upgrade software center, he wanted to upgrade something else and he thought that upgrading software center would give him the later versions of software
<linux_is_my_hero> where does linux put program files?
<criten166> linux_is_my_hero: check the bin folder
<dr_Willis> criten166:  unity can have issues witj multi ,oni setups
<celthunder> linux_is_my_hero: depends where you install it to
<criten166> linux_is_my_hero: you can check where a program has installed things through the apt manager
<taglass> linux_is_my_hero, man hier to get a feel for where linux puts files.
<dr_Willis> linux_is_my_hero:  depends on the app also
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview linux_is_my_hero
<criten166> dr_Willis: unity? The java game engine?
<dr_Willis>  !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to GNOME; see !classic.
<criten166> Oh wow... i've missed alot hahaha
<dr_Willis> never hearf of the java thang
<FreeMan> hi there, I used WUBI.exe to install ubuntu but unfortunately it only cang et started when I boot from ubuntu. I read somewhere that u can use WUBI.exe to run Ubuntu in Windows as a client/window. I use Windows 7.
<criten166> dr_Willis: it's been about a year since i've touched ubuntu
<dr_Willis> unity interface and nulti monitors can be flakey and weird
<criten166> dr_Willis: well that's a shame...
<dr_Willis> just a warning
<dr_Willis> kde may be better for you.
<dr_Willis> it all depends on what you are doing
<criten166> I hate the new KDE
<criten166> atleast what i used last time..
<dr_Willis> new? its old now heh.
<criten166> bahahaha as i said... it's been a while
<dr_Willis> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<dr_Willis> lxde is nice in ways also
<adurodea> criten166: most ui's are going towards unusability and mass effects that just make things worse unfortunately :( good thing theres still a few decent ones out
<dr_Willis> these things go in cycles it seems
<myst1c> Network Manger works, GUI wicd works, Wicd-curses does not. can anybody help me?
<adurodea> myst1c: use python2 or 3
<adurodea> myst1c: python3 breaks wicd
<adurodea> for wicd-curses do you have ncurses?
<bobweaver> anyone know how to make your own repo
<adurodea> dr_Willis: yeah true enough
<wafflesausage> adurodea: is there not a package for both python 2 and 3?
<myst1c> adurdea my interface works, but it won't connect
<wafflesausage> adurodea: Actually, what I should've asked, can't you have both installed simultaneously?
<[FKU]Greycloak> finally got upgraded to natty...and now compiz doesn't work
<criten166> maybe someday ill give ubuntu a whirl again. : P
<[FKU]Greycloak> i can enable compiz, but windows tend to disappear randomly
<dr_Willis> windows or titlebar and decorations?
<[FKU]Greycloak> all of it
<[FKU]Greycloak> if i ctrl+alt+left or right, the window will reappear
<xiambax> I can start ubuntu in low graphics mode
<[FKU]Greycloak> and if I draw a selection, it repaints the windows
<[FKU]Greycloak> its bizarre
<xiambax> how can i set X to run the way it does in low graphics mode
<xiambax> Its an MSI with a 8200
<myst1c> adurodea: wicd-curses interface works. shows my network, hangs on "Obtaining IP Address," then says not connected
<[FKU]Greycloak> worked fine on 9.10 and 10.10
<xiambax> Boots to black screen with cursor otherwise
<wawa> hello
<ubuntun00b> is there a fix for ubuntu 10.10 with hp touchpads?
<wawa> anyone here?
<wawa> anybody?
<wafflesausage> wawa: Yes.
<wawa> yes
<wawa> yes
<wawa> i know
<[FKU]Greycloak> funny thing is that when compiz is enabled, all of the effects work great
<wawa> but wo forget the name
<bazhang> wawa, ubuntu support question?
<wawa> yes
<myst1c> adurodea: also, python 2.6.5
<Blue1> ubuntun00b: what issue?
<xiambax> Anyone know how I would start X with the same settings it does in failsafe graphics mode?
<bazhang> wawa, then please ask
<ubuntun00b> 10.10 issue with laptop mousepads. can't right click or drag windows
<wawa> now i use linux mint
<wawa> ubuntu is large
<bazhang> wawa, then go to mintsupport, that is not supported here
<wawa> i like ubuntu
<wafflesausage> mint is probably "larger" than ubuntu anyway
<wawa> realy?
<bazhang> !mintsupport | wawa
<ubottu> wawa: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<wawa> i do not know
<bazhang> wawa, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Blue1> xiambax: prolly backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf (if it exists) then copy /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe to xorg.conf -- YMMV applies
<wafflesausage> Well, mint is a derivative of ubtuntu, so we may be able to help him if he has an ubuntu-related question
<bazhang> wafflesausage, nope not here
<wafflesausage> bazhang: So rebranded versions of ubuntu are simply unsupported in IRC?
<hamt> hi all
<bazhang> wafflesausage, on this channel
<Madpilot> wafflesausage, no, they make their own support arrangements elsewhere
<wafflesausage> That's what I meant.
<Kacper> Hi
<hamt> exit from fullscreen applications logs off user
<hamt> any help?
<silv3r_m00n> eth0 is at speed 100mbps , need to make it 10mbps , where can this be configured
<Blue1> hamt: how are you exiting?
<siva> From where i can known the details of ubuntu arm
<bazhang> silv3r_m00n, using wondershaper?
<Blue1> silv3r_m00n: you don't need to do anything -
<bazhang> !info wondershaper | silv3r_m00n
<hamt> blue1: from inside the application
<ubottu> silv3r_m00n: wondershaper (source: wondershaper): Easy to use traffic shaping script. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1a-5 (natty), package size 13 kB, installed size 76 kB
<bazhang> silv3r_m00n, or trickle?
<silv3r_m00n> let me try
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i create a folder/document in a place where linux wont let me?
<bazhang> !info trickle | silv3r_m00n
<ubottu> silv3r_m00n: trickle (source: trickle): user-space bandwidth shaper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-9 (natty), package size 36 kB, installed size 168 kB
<Blue1> hamt: okay what are you hitting, or doing specifically?  what application specifically?
<bazhang> linux_is_my_hero, why do you wish to
<linux_is_my_hero> because im in control of the computer.
<hamt> Blue1: stellarium
<ab2tract> gksudo nautilus
<Blue1> hamt: I have that installed let me try it.
<bazhang> linux_is_my_hero, and what is the proposed change?
<silv3r_m00n> is wondershaper a gui tool ?
<hamt> Blue1: also in case of tux racer
<ab2tract> will open a window to allow you to create/delete files/folders
<bazhang> silv3r_m00n, no idea there
<linux_is_my_hero> to add a folder to usr/lib64 so i can add another program
<linux_is_my_hero> from the gui
<bazhang> linux_is_my_hero, thats not the way to go about that
<Blue1> hamt: how are you exitting, via the icon?
<silv3r_m00n> bazhang: is there a file where I can save this configuration permanently , for now I have to do   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  sudo ethtool -s eth0 duplex full speed 10 autoneg off everyday
<hamt> Blue1: Yes
<hamt> Blue1: The one in the bototm
<ab2tract> linux_is_my_hero: use "gksudo nautilus"
<linux_is_my_hero> this is 2011. the terminal is great, but really if theyre gunna make linux this painful then ill go back to 10.10
<hamt> Blue1: I guess the problem lies with opengl
<linux_is_my_hero> ill try gksudo nautilus.
<Blue1> hamt: I have no issues here -- but I am running 10.10 - what are you running?
<bazhang> ab2tract, look what he's trying to do
<ab2tract> hmmm
<hamt> 11.04
<bazhang> silv3r_m00n, make a launcher script?
<hamt> Blue1: 11.04, KDE
<silv3r_m00n> I even wrote it to rc file for executing everytime
<silv3r_m00n> I mean rc.local
<Blue1> hamt: ahh I am running 10.10, 64 bit, gnome - so we are comparing apples to oranges I fear - what happens if you try a control+q?
<Evanescence> does anyone know how to load subtitle file in mplayer ? my subtitle file is kk.srt
<hamt> Blue1: let me see
<shift_> #ubuntu how to bring gnome oanel in ubuntu 11.04 natty???
<ab2tract> linux_is_my_hero: your trying to "install" a program by copying and pasting?
<Blue1> Evanescence: subtitle or closed captions?  I Know how to do the captioning.
<shift_> panel
<bazhang> shift_, use classic you mean?
<hamt_> Blue1: It logged me off :-(
<Blue1> hamt:  :-(
<Evanescence> Blue1 <- I need to load a file contail what is saying in movie. need a option for mplayer
<shift_> #ubuntu how to bring gnome panel in ubuntu 11.04 natty???
<bazhang> !classic | shift_
<ubottu> shift_: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<frozeninferno> i need help restoring unity back to default settings in 11.04. i was messing with some compiz stuff and i completely lost my UI except the icons on my desktop
<Blue1> Evanescence: well this will do the closed captioning -- http://pkill-9.com/how-to-play-closed-captioned-dvd-on-linux/  I don't know about subtitles though
<MaxHR> Hello, I wish to try ubuntu from a usbpen drive live, but my bios doesn't support usb booting, already have winxp on this computer... any way to boot from the usbpen w/o using a cd boot disk?
<Evanescence> Blue1 <- anyway,thx
<Blue1> Evanescence: sorry
<frozeninferno> i need help restoring unity back to default settings in 11.04. i was messing with some compiz stuff and i completely lost my UI except the icons on my desktop
<bazhang> frozeninferno, try #compiz perhaps
<frozeninferno> bazhang: i don't really care about the compiz stuff enough to mess with it, i just want the default UI back
<ab2tract> bazhang: you want gnome?
<ab2tract> or unity
<bazhang> ab2tract, tab miscomplete I guess
<bazhang> ab2tract, its shift_ not me
<ab2tract> hah sorry tired
<ectospasm> I've got an issue with Bluetooth.  My Bluetooth devices will work fine, they'll pair, and everything is OK.  But after a period of inactivity, the devices (keyboard, mouse, and Wiimote) will show as connected, but no events from them are processed on the system
<frozeninferno> i need help restoring unity back to default settings in 11.04. i was messing with some compiz stuff and i completely lost my UI except the icons on my desktop
<ectospasm> essentially the devices go dead.  turning them off and back on only sometimes resolves it (temporarily)
<pratz> hey guys i have created an executable python file ex (./clockout.py), but when i use a symbolic to /usr/bin/clockin , the clockin command is not found , any ideas ??
<Abc> hi...how can I know the temprature of my system and rpm of fan etc... ?
<shorttech> can anyone assist with dual monitors???
<bazhang> !xrandr | shorttech
<ubottu> shorttech: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<bazhang> Abc, using conky for the temps, not sure about fan speed
<bazhang> Abc, as in display them on your desktop?
<bazhang> !sensors > Abc
<ubottu> Abc, please see my private message
<shorttech> ubottu do you have dual screens? Because I think Im encontering a bug
<ubottu> shorttech: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wildbat> hmm, anyone installed lxde / lubuntu have idea why "ALT+f2 or W+R " work only once ==;?
<shorttech> ubottu lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<shorttech> so is there anyone there with dual screen and nvidia cards?
<ab2tract> shorttech: do you have the nvidia drivers installed?
<shorttech> ab2tract yes
<shorttech> ab2tract I installed the recomended driver
<Abc> bazhang : I want the temprature to be displayed on panel..
<ab2tract> shorttech have you gone to system>administration>nvidia x server settings
<shorttech> ab2tract the problem is when I run Nvidia-settings. After I enable the second screen and activate Xinerema and restart I get a problem with the screens
<ab2tract> my setup was mostly automatic
<shorttech> ab2tract both screen turn on, but one of the screens is black and all I can see is the mouse pointer
<shorttech> ab2tract also when I have the mouse on screen 1 its actually controlling screen 2
<shorttech> so anyone else out there that can help?
<ubuntun00b> ubuntu wont open different partions eventhough there listed in "places" any suggestions?
<szal> ubuntun00b: error msgs please
<ubuntun00b> none given
<ubuntun00b> or you mean through terminal?
<GhostWolf> hi all, i was wondering if anyone know how i can revert or remove my current version of firefox? i need a toolbar and it is not compatible with the 5.0 version
<Nuge> Is there a way to use the Gnome environment rather than the Unity environment on a USB live session of 11.04?
<Nuge> GhostWolf, you can always uninstall then re-install Firefox4.
<GhostWolf> Nuge, i tried to uninstall but its telling me its not on or no such thing
<Nuge> You've reached the extent of my knowledge. That's the only way I would know how.
<szal> ubuntun00b: if Nautilus or whatever you use works remotely like Dolphin, you should see a HAL or udisks msg when trying to enter a partition that "won't open"
<ab2tract> !classic | nuge
<ubottu> nuge: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<Nuge> ab2tract, live USB session.
<Nuge> Haha... okay then.
<GhostWolf> does anyone here know how to remove/unintall the current version of firefox so i can install an older version?
<szal> ubuntun00b: counterchecking on the terminal might also help (ls -lA /mount/point)
<Nuge> GhostWolf, you uninstall it in the Software Center.
<ethics27> hi
<GhostWolf> Nuge things are better through terminal..
<GhostWolf> not everything gets removed if you're always do things through software
<GhostWolf> center
<Nuge> I use the Software Center and everything removes fine.
<Nuge> Anything extraneous that is left over is removed by my computer janitor.
<Nuge> But suit yourself.
<Nuge> To each his own.
<GhostWolf> thats why you use terminal. you can do it at once and not need to do extra steps
<MaxHR> is there an easy way to install grub from within windows xp to the mbr?
<GhostWolf> i never even used the computer janitor
<szal> if you want reliable autoremove when uninstalling stuff, use aptitude exclusively
<szal> MaxHR: no, since Grub is not a Windows program
<GhostWolf> szal, i've tried to do it through term but as i mentioned it doesn't show any firefox through term i type sudo apt-get remove firefox5.0 and it says no such thing as firefox5.0
<szal> !pm | ubuntun00b
<ubottu> ubuntun00b: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<MaxHR> szal: I realize that, I was looking for a windows program that could install grub to mbr... or if that doesn't exist, another useful bootloader, so that I can run ubuntu or other linux live from usb, as my bios doesn't support usbpendrive boot
<ubuntun00b> alright well when i try and open the other pations (using Thunar) is says  "failed to mount...daemon is inhibited"
<szal> MaxHR: then get a CD drive
<MaxHR> I have a cd drive, I am looking for a way to avoid wasting a cd
<comodoro> hola buenas noches a todos
<shottech1> still need help with dual monitors
<shottech1> please someone
<comodoro> hola estoy buscando ayuda para restaurar el funcionamineto del teclado de mi laptop, ya que cuendo iniio sesion estn desactivados..:(
<IdleOne> !es | comodoro
<ubottu> comodoro: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ubuntun00b> anyone know why ubunut won't let me access other partions on the main hard drive (error:daemon is inhibited"
<Onederfool> Hello World!
<ectospasm> ubuntun00b: open a terminal, try to navigate to the mounted drive there
<ectospasm> ubuntun00b: it may be Thunar
<comodoro> jejeejejejej mejor porque no domino bien el ingles gracias!! eres muy amable
<ectospasm> ¿que?
<Onederfool> Is there a difference between this compared to installing it in terminal via 'apt-get install xchat'?
<shottech1> how do I go back to a xorg.conf that I backed up?
<linuxuz3r> shottech1 go to /etc/X11/xorg.conf-bak
<wildbat> ubuntun00b: could be you have some app running blocking that function ~ like gparted
<shottech1> linuxuz3r thats it?
<szal> MaxHR: buy a pack of CDRWs
<ubuntun00b> will check
<ubuntun00b> lol that was it...
<ubuntun00b> thanks
<shottech1> how do I kill gnome?
<shottech1> will init 3 work?
<MaxHR> szal: that would be ok, but I will be running from the usbpen drive all the time, no HD install, so I want to boot and run from the usb, the cd/dvd drive in this old laptop is on its way out, same w/ HD
<MaxHR> I found grub4dos, which may work
<ectospasm> shottech1: service gdm restart always works for me.
<szal> MaxHR: how will you run from USB if the machine can't boot from it?
<ectospasm> MaxHR: there's always syslinux
<shottech1> ectospasm but if i want to kill gdm completely?
<ectospasm> shottech1: service gdm stop
<shottech1> ectospasm thank you
<wifi-issues> I am having issues with my wireless internet at the moment after installing ubuntu on my new acer aspire 7551-7422 notebook computer. Every other device on the network gets fast download speeds (non ubuntu). Mine only gets 20kb/s. and causes games / sites to load slowly.
<MaxHR> szal: the bootloader on the HD
<FreeMan> hi there, I used WUBI.exe to install ubuntu but unfortunately it only cang et started when I boot from ubuntu. I read somewhere that u can use WUBI.exe to run Ubuntu in Windows as a client/window. I use Windows 7.
<szal> FreeMan: use VirtualBox, way less trouble
<szal> FreeMan: or do a real install
<satellite10399> hello
<shottech1> ectospasm do you know how to swtich back to the backup xorg.conf.backup?
<wildbat> shottech1: can't you just rename the file back ?
<ectospasm> shottech1: mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.broken  && cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<shottech1> ectospasm I got it. I have to exchange the files - thankyou!
<nero__> hello
<bkerensa> mm
<satellite10399> anyone know how i can make wget ignore downloading files containing "index.php?title=" ...
<bkerensa> with a query following?
<nero__> i jus downloaded ubuntu on my desktop
<bkerensa> nero__: Hello
<FreeMan> aH VIRTUAL BOX Ok
<satellite10399> i tried -A -R but am not successful
<bkerensa> nero__: Need help?
<nero__> wats the difference between this and linux
<FreeMan> thnks for hint, should have thought of that myself
<FreeMan> =)
<bkerensa> nero__: Ubuntu is linux
<nero__> oh
<nero__> is its like an updgaded
<nero__> upgrade
<bkerensa> nero___: There are many flavors (distributions) of linux
<nero__> yes i kno
<bkerensa> nero__: Nope its a full
<szal> nero__: Linux is the kernel, what's built around it is the distribution, and Ubuntu is one of several hundred
<nero__> this is the easiest flavor rite
<bkerensa> nero__: Its very user friendly
<nero__> yea i kno theres a lot
<nero__> i messed with free bsd
<nero__> n a few others
<szal> "easy" and "user-friendly" are in the eye of the beholder..  but *buntu isn't the most popular for nothing
<Christoph_vW> any idea why aptitude wants to install firefox-locale when I try to update my servers?
<odix> anybody know the best way to set static router ips through ubuntu? it seems i can do it through editing /etc/network/interfaces, but outgoing traffic isnt working correct...
<szal> nero__: and you might want to speak proper English in here if you don't want to get the queer eye ;)
<nero__> one question
<Christoph_vW> I don't have firefox installed - and it is pretty useless on a server without GUI
<odix> and hostnames are not resolving which probably has to do with the dns
<anonwifiissues> I am having issues with my wifi download speed on the ubuntu computer. It is downloading at 20kb per second now. (1.6kb atm on minecraft)
<nero__> for example when i watch videos like youtube the video doesnt show clear
<nero__> like black spots blinking threw out the video
<andantino> thats flash player for linux i think
<shottech1> ectospasm whats the best editor on ubuntu to edit xorg.conf?
<nero__> i dwl adobe the latest one
<szal> odix: sudo route add default gw <IP or NetBIOS name of machine>
<ectospasm> shottech1: I prefer vim, but "best" is definitely a matter of taste.
<nero__> n still gives prbs
<andantino> ya flash stinks
<andantino> streaming vids are a little buggy right
<odix> szal ?
<nero__> is ubuntu compatable with asus netbooks
<andantino> when you make them full screen you get a bit of a white flash etc
<odix> i want the computer connecting to the router to assign itself a static ip
<andantino> i think they have asus nnotebooks with ubuntu preinstalled
<nero__> like the videos and webcam and favorite buttons on the netbook
<odix> while still using dhcp, sort of requesting it frmo that router, is that possible without have to use inet static ?
<nero__> i baught mine with win xp n installed winds. 7 pro
<nero__> and now i want linus on it
<odix> also i have another quit weird problem, when ubuntu logs in i just get a terminal screen with the ubuntu background and thast it.
<wildbat> hmm, anyone installed lxde / lubuntu have idea why "ALT+f2 or W+R " work only once ?
<nero__> dam ubuntu doesnt seem so great
<ectospasm> nero__: welcome to Ubuntu!
<fairuz> Hi, Natty support is here?
<fairuz> or +1?
<shottech1> whats the urpmi alike for ubuntu?
<nero__> so i guess i should have sticked with windows 7
<ectospasm> fairuz: natty should be supported here
<szal> shottech1: either apt-get or aptitude
<andantino> sudo apt-get install
<scriptwarlock> nero_: remember ubuntu is not windows
<shottech1> thank you
<nero__> i kno
<ectospasm> nero__: remember how much you've paid for Ubuntu.
<fairuz> Hi, is there no taskbar on Unity?
<nero__> yes nothing
<nero__> thats y
<andantino> what package do you want shottech?
<nero__> its free so its a little weird
<Onederfool> is back|track an alternative to ubuntu or can it be implemented within it??
<ectospasm> nero__: like any system, it takes getting used to
<szal> !backtrack | Onederfool
<ubottu> Onederfool: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<scriptwarlock> i smell fishy
<andantino> fairuz you can make one
<szal> scriptwarlock: go wash yourself :P
<andantino> or just use the classic desktop
 * scriptwarlock washes my nose
<shottech1> anyone out there that can help with dual monitors?? I have been hitting my head against the wall.. I just can get this thing to work right
<xt3mp0r> shottech1: whats the problem?
<ectospasm> shottech1: I use two monitors in Debian here at work
<xt3mp0r>  me too
<ectospasm> I'm either using TwinView or Xinerama
<ectospasm> ...can't remember which
<scriptwarlock> me too i'm using dual monitor but this is ubuntu
<andantino> fairuz where do you want your taskbar?
<shottech1> ectospasm Im trying to use Xinerama, but I keep finding problems
<scriptwarlock> and its working properly
<ectospasm> shottech1: yeah, you may want to try XRandR
<shottech1> xt3mp0r the problem starts after I make changes on Nvidia-settings
<fairuz> andantino: I don't mind where, but it will help a lot if I have one =)
<andantino> you know what i prefer
<ectospasm> fairuz: taskbars are overrated (-;)
<anonwifiissues> I am having issues with my wifi download speed on the ubuntu computer. It is downloading at 20kb per second now. (1.6kb atm on minecraft)
<andantino> i would switch to ubuntu classic desktop
<fairuz> ectospasm: But it's kinda weird not having it :D
<andantino> and add windows buttons to the bottom panel
<fairuz> andantino: I'm doing that right now but for me Unity is cool
<ectospasm> fairuz: matter of opinion (-;  I don't have any taskbars
<andantino> you could also just add a panel to the bottom of unity
<andantino> im sure that is doable
<shottech1> xt3mp0r after I active the second screen and xinerama. I restart the computer afterwards and them the problem starts. Both screen turn on, but one of the screens is black. Also, for me to do something on screen 1 i need to have my mouse on screen 2
<andantino> and then add windows buttons or whatever
<scriptwarlock> anonwifiissues, ins't that a wifi issue and not ubuntu? what have you done before it slows down?
<shottech1> ectospasm is XrandaR a software or dirver?
<fairuz> andantino: WIll try that
<odix> szal..
<odix> can i msg you
<ectospasm> shottech1: good question, I dunno
<ectospasm> shottech1: lemme look
<szal> odix: no
<szal> odix: keep it in the channel please
<odix> ok whatever
<andantino> i liked unity at first but then switched back to classic, i find it better
 * szal KDE <3
<scriptwarlock> get used to the DE's you like guys and not compare
<andantino> we aint fightin over it script
<andantino> :P
<scriptwarlock> hehehe
<ectospasm> shottech1: it's software.  Although a driver *IS* software
<ectospasm> shottech1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#How_to_setup_a_dual_monitor
<odix> how do you figure out your netmask
<odix> nvm ifconfig
<llutz_> odix: ip addr
<shottech1> ectospasm thank you let me give it a shot
<fairuz> ectospasm: Just wondering since you are not using taskbar, so what do you use to know which programs are opened, to switch from one program to another, etc? alt + tab?
<andantino> screen switcher?
<anonwifiissues> scriptwarlock, no its ubuntu, haven't had wifi issues before ubuntu. ;D I was the one you helped with the wifi issue last night, of it not showing up. I fixed it to show up. But now its downloading slowly. My other computers / iphones / ipad download just fine.
<Totem-Schalter> hello
<ectospasm> fairuz: I use a bunch of different workspaces in XMonad, and each workspace has a title which gives an idea of that workspaces purpose.
<scriptwarlock> anonwifiissues, wifi speed probably is 54kbps?
<shottech1> to restart pc from terminal?
<ectospasm> fairuz: I switch completely by keyboard for the most part
<ectospasm> shottech1: reboot (-;
<andantino> sudo reboot?
<fairuz> ectospasm: Ok, It's the matter of time before I get used to it :D
<andantino> you werent able to add a panel fairuz?
<anonwifiissues> scriptwarlock, wifi speed of router / network or that I get when I download a file?
<shottech1> I forgot the sudo first, thats why it was not working :)
<random123> Hi everyone!!.. I by mistake changed the File Owner for the file "/etc/sudoers" file from  root to <my username>. Now I am getting following error on running "sudo <command>"
<random123> sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by uid 1010, should be 0
<random123> Any suggestions on how to resolve the issue
<llutz_> random123: boot a live-cd, repair
<ectospasm> random123: have you set a root password?
<fairuz> andantino: I'm at work so can't test it now. I will try your suggestion when I get back
<ectospasm> random123: no need to boot LiveCD, just boot into single user mode
<random123> ectospasm: The root password isn't set
<shottech1> I got my screens to work!!! Finally
<andantino> do we all get a round of drink shottech?
<ectospasm> random123: to boot into single user mode, edit the grub menu at boot, add the word "single" (without quotes) to the kernel line, and boot from it
<shottech1> but its not working right :(
<andantino> bahhh
<shottech1> I should be able to drag windowsn from one screen to the other correct?
<random123> ectospasm: tks a ton!!! :) will try that out
<shottech1> I can move the mouse curser bettween both screen but it will not let me drag windowns
<shottech1> is that normal for ubuntu? I hope not
<ectospasm> shottech1: sounds like it's a setting... your two displays are actually different software screens, instead of one big desktop
<ectospasm> except for my MythTV machine, I haven't dragged a window in *forever*
<ectospasm> well, I take that back
<ectospasm> I do have some floating windows.
<shottech1> ectospasm so how would I use this as "different software screens"?
<lenzoid> Is there a way to get Alt-Tab back into the modern Ubuntu desktop?
<johanhar> Hi. Any tools I can use to search-replace many files, with a confirm for each replace? Like in vim, ":%s/something/something_new/gc" - but for all my files in the project :)
<elssha> hi, does 10.04 support touchscreens (tablet laptop touch function) or did that get introduced in 10.10?
<anonwifiissues> scriptwarlock, wifi speed of router / network or that I get when I download a file?
<lenzoid> the value "Cycle windows" in /apps/metacity/global_keycommands was set to <Alt>Escape or so, which didn't work either
<ectospasm> shottech1: you have nvidia?
<shottech1> ectospasm yes
<ectospasm> shottech1: use nvidia-settings, set up TwinView
<scriptwarlock> anonwifiissues, are you downloading a file from your network?
<ankit_> anyone having success here installing call of duty 4?
<shottech1> ectospasm but I thought TwinView will have both screens doing the same thing?
<Kartagis> does git use ssh at all?
<ectospasm> shottech1: no, not here
 * elssha just got a dell duo tablet netbook; need to know if ubuntu 10.04 will have touchscreen function
<scriptwarlock> anonwifiissues, are you using a browser for downloading something from a site somewhere?
<szal> elssha: boot live USB and try it out
<anonwifiissues> scriptwarlock, When I download files via firefox / the ubuntu software center, the speed is between 10kb - 20kb a second. I'm downloading from the wireless network of mine. My iPad / other computer has a download speed of 1mb+/-
<shottech1> ectospasm thank you once again...
<shottech1> ectospasm it worked
<lenzoid> Kartagis: of course git can use ssh. why?
<shottech1> ectospasm kind silly.... on Mandriva I needed to have Xinerama and Separate X screens
<shottech1> ectospasm so Ive been going knuts trying to the same here :)
<asdjaputra> !enter | shottech1
<ubottu> shottech1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Kartagis> lenzoid: our netadmin says IDS blocks my ssh sessions, I have just used git and my connection was gone. that's why I wondered
<ectospasm> shottech1: you can always choose Separate X screen (when you hit the "Configure..." button in "X Server Display Configuration")
<Kartagis> lenzoid: he says the version of ssh has a security vulnerability so IDs blocks its signature
<scriptwarlock> anonwifiissues, try downloading some files using the wget command in the terminal and see the diffrence between browser downloads and terminal
<shottech1> ectospasm I know... this whole time I was trying to use Separate X but it was not working
<anonwifiissues> scriptwarlock, Ok, I'm unsure how to do that, but I'll see if I can.
<asdjaputra> anonissimus, wget '<link to file>'
<lenzoid> Kartagis: did you clone from a repository? usually, most web githubs etc also provide you with a http pull method. and there's also the git:// protocol
<scriptwarlock> anonwifiissues, for the sake of testing try this one
<scriptwarlock> anonwifiissues, wget http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-beta-ubuntu-64
<scriptwarlock> anonwifiissues, see how fast is your downloading speed using the terminal
<anonwifiissues> 24.1k/s
<scriptwarlock> anonwifiissues, and now go to that site using firefox and download it
<anonwifiissues> Downloading from firefox is 13 - 15kbs a second.
<lenzoid> Kartagis: what's IDS btw?
<scriptwarlock> anonwifiissues, therefore?
<elssha> anyone here by chance have a dell duo?
<anonwifiissues> scriptwarlock, therefore my wifi driver is messed up still. Ergo I need help?
<scriptwarlock> anonwifiissues, so wget is much faster to download compare to firefox?
<anonwifiissues> scriptwarlock, thank you for that tip, but I'd be more thankful for help to get from 10kb - 20kb speeds all the way up to my normal 900kb speeds.
<scriptwarlock> anonwifiissues, try to use some ff extensions they call downthemall see it can help you
<anonwifiissues> scriptwarlock, I'd rather not, I'd rather have normal wifi fix. I've seen others having issues like I have had.
<ectospasm> anonwifiissues: I suppose what scriptwarlock was trying to determine is whether it's a software issue (in FF and not in wget), or something more low level.
<anonwifiissues> ectospasm, It'd have to be an issue with something more. Firefox is slow, wget is slow. It should be 400 times faster.
<arooni-mobile> hi folks; 1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 12.0445 s, 89.1 MB/s ... write benchmark;; and read speed:  Timing buffered disk reads: 270 MB in  3.00 seconds =  89.90 MB/sec .... is that pretty decent overall?
<ectospasm> arooni-mobile: that depends
<popey> arooni-mobile: is that a spinning disk, not SSD?
<ectospasm> arooni-mobile: ...compared to what?
<arooni-mobile> popey, spinning disk
<arooni-mobile> ectospasm, compared to ssd i suppose?  its a 500gb 7200 rpm drive on ubuntu 11.04 with ext4
<Kartagis> lenzoid: Intruder Detection System
<popey> arooni-mobile: yeah, I get 175MB/s on my SSD
<popey> for buffered reads
<arooni-mobile> popey, wow
<shottech1> so Im inside Disk Utility and it says my second hard drive with windows is mounted, but I cant find it anywhere
<shottech1> any thoughts?
<ectospasm> shottech1: it doesn't tell you the mount point?
<Kartagis> lenzoid: I was pushing my code
<ectospasm> shottech1: drop to a shell and type "mount" with no arguments
<shottech1> it does and its not in there
<scriptwarlock> anonwifiissues, this is atheros issue maybe you can pick somthing from here http://askubuntu.com/questions/37409/why-is-my-internet-so-slow-with-an-atheros-wireless-card
<arooni-mobile> popey, so roughly double the speed on a ssd as reg disk
<anonwifiissues> scriptwarlock, I will have a look. Thanks.
<popey> arooni-mobile: looks that way, some cheap ssd's are about the same speed as your spinnnig disk though
<scriptwarlock> anonwifiissues, but i doubt wifi can give you 900x faster than 54kbps
<popey> arooni-mobile: and some mobile chipsets are limited to 150Mb/s (Mega Bit) i.e. SATA I rather than 300Mb/s SATA II
<anonwifiissues> I usually have download speeds of 900kbs from sites.
<anonwifiissues> not 20kbs. or 10kbs.
<sammmy> Where should I install my applications?
 * sammmy is new to the big U
<ectospasm> sammmy: use apt to install packages
<scriptwarlock> anonwifiissues, ah ok
<ectospasm> ...or, if you have a .deb, use dpkg
<sammmy> ectospasm: I'm installing adobe reader
<shottech1> ectospasm http://pastbin.com/ARYaBKMK
<ectospasm> sammmy: why?  evince comes preinstalled, IIRC
<arooni-mobile> popey, yeah i was just curious about the premium id pay to get X boost in speed.  i cant really afford the $1500 price tag for a 512GB SSD :)
<shottech1> ectospasm take a look at this and tell me if im going crayz
<popey> arooni-mobile: mine are only 120GB
<sammmy> ectospasmn: wanted to see if it came with Myriad Pro
<ectospasm> shottech1: that link is borken
<sammmy> So where should I specify to install the application, the terminal is asking me. :P
<sammmy> Where are all applications installed on ubuntu?
<popey> sammmy: what application?
<ectospasm> shottech1: it's not mounted
<ectospasm> shottech1: unless you check mtab
<szal> sammmy: it does, but it's hardly useable w/o modification since kerning for OTF fonts doesn't work (yet) in Linux
<sammmy> popey: adobe reader, but does it matter?
<j-r> clear
<j-r> hi
<popey> sammmy: yeah, it does, most apps dont ask you this
<anonwifiissues> scriptwarlock, My speed is now 99kbs - 135kbs thanks to that one command of the link you provided.
<asdjaputra> my internet connection maximum speed is around 30-40kbps, and you guys are still complaining?
<shottech1> ectospasm here is the right link  http://pastbin.com/ARYaBKMK
<asdjaputra> heh
<ectospasm> sammmy: most user apps go in /usr/bin/  but that's only for the executables.
<popey> sammmy: but if you got an app from a website like adobe.com rather than software centre, then yeah, I'd expect this
<asdjaputra> sammmy, /opt
<ectospasm> shottech1: no, that's wrong, AGAIN!  it's past*e*bin, not pastbin
<shottech1> ectospasm sorry here you go http://pastebin.com/ARYaBKMK
<asdjaputra> ectospasm, patience, lol
<sammmy> popey: I'm running a .bin file in the terminal
<littlebearz> lol
<popey> sammmy: why are you installing adobe reader?
<popey> sammmy: Ubuntu comes with a built in pdf reader
<asdjaputra> evince
<sammmy> szal: what file types does linux kern?
<asdjaputra> sammmy, copy the source folder to /opt
<sammmy> popey: I just wanted the Myriad Pro font. :P
<j-r> i want to install a server ssh on my ubuntu. this server has to be not local. First i make the host local ip static. Then it is said thaht I have to open connexion between port 22 and my previous static ip ? How can I do thaht ?
<asdjaputra> sammmy, and ln -s the executable to /usr/bin
<popey> sammmy: you could probably get that separately, surely?
<szal> sammmy: ?
<asdjaputra> sammmy, and try running it from Alt-F2
<popey> asdjaputra: sammmy is a beginner with Ubuntu, those instructions aren't exactly comprehensive enough for him.
<weweje> plop
<ectospasm> shottech1: I already said it's not mounted.  The tool you're using is wrong.
<asdjaputra> popey, k
<asdjaputra> sammmy, open terminal, Ctrl-Alt-T
<asdjaputra> sammmy, then you copy the folder of the source to /opt with: sudo cp -r /path/to/source/ /opt
<scriptwarlock> anonwifiissues, ok
<j-r> i want to install a server ssh on my ubuntu. this server has to be not local. First i make the host local ip static. Then it is said thaht I have to open connexion between port 22 and my previous static ip ? How can I do thaht ?
<asdjaputra> sammmy, then you make a link (shortcut in Windows) of the executable to /usr/bin, where you save all your executables with: sudo ln -s /opt/path/to/source/executable.bin /usr/bin/executable
<llutz_> j-r: ssh user@host          from your client, host is the hostname/ip-addr of the machine, sshd running on
<asdjaputra> sammmy, when you are prompted for password, enter them, and if all the commands succeeded without further prompts you are ready to run executable by Alt-F2, type in executable
<llutz_> j-r: if username on both machines is the same, just "ssh host"
<asdjaputra> sammmy, remember change /path/to/source to path of the Adobe reader source
<asdjaputra> sammmy, and change executable with adobe reader's bin file.
<sammmy> asdjaputra: I'm sorry, I'm getting really lost. :S
<llutz_> asdjaputra: better to use /usr/local/bin since that stuff comes not with distribution
<j-r> llutz_: ok but i want to connect on my host when I am out of the local network (for instance my host is in London and the client is uin paris)
<asdjaputra> llutz_, hmm yeah
<sammmy> asdjaputra, all I have is a .bin file.
<jiltdil> should using 64bit os also increases the speed for the browser?
<llutz_> j-r: you need to forward port 22 in your router, pointing to the machine running sshd
<asdjaputra> sammmy, then copy the .bin file to /usr/local/bin
<sammmy> asdjaputra, ln -s the executable, what executable?
<sammmy> .bin is known as an executable?
<j-r> llutz_: How can I do that ?
<szal> what's this talk abount linking files about anyway?
<asdjaputra> sammmy, yes, it's an executable file
<llutz_> j-r: read your routers manual
<ectospasm> sammmy: not always
<asdjaputra> szal, installing adobe reader
<szal> asdjaputra: you don't need to link anything for that
<wildbat> hmm, anyone installed lxde / lubuntu have idea why "ALT+f2 or W+R " work only once ?
<asdjaputra> szal, at first i thought he has the source folder
<llutz_> j-r: forward external port 22 -> ip-of-the-sshd-machine port 22
<FreeMan> thnx for help -cya soon =)
<llutz_> j-r: or whatever external port you want to use
<szal> asdjaputra: since when does Acroread come in source format?
<asdjaputra> szal, just thought it was
<asdjaputra> sammmy, anyways, why don't you just install it from Software Center
<rockguy32> I'm running Ubuntu Netbook Remix version 10.04.2 LTS, however I wish to update to version 11. Unfortunately the update manager doesn't have the update available. Is there a way to update anyways?
<asdjaputra> sammmy, here's how http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/04/how-to-install-adobe-reader-acroread-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<szal> sammmy: sudo apt-get install acroread
<szal> sammmy: way easier than installing from binary pkg
<j-r> llutz_: i have to configure my router ? Then I have to edit a config file ?
<llutz_> j-r: your router should have a webfontend to configure it
<asdjaputra> szal, the software center is the easiest way to achieve it, he's new to Linux
<llutz_> j-r: http://www.portforwarding.org might help
<sveinse> I have a machine which does not have access to internet. Is there some tool available which can find all updates for this machine and put it on an USB storage device?
<szal> asdjaputra: GUI software management is a general pita, no matter what the frontend
<sammmy> So, is software center just a GUI of apt?
<llutz_> sammmy: at least it is
<asdjaputra> sammmy, sometimes
<asdjaputra> sammmy, i don't really like to use it though, it hangs all the time
<blackshirt> sses
<asdjaputra> hahah paijo
<asdjaputra> org jakarta?
<szal> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<asdjaputra> szal, yeah, but it's empty there
<szal> asdjaputra: then stay there & help populate the channel :)
<scriptwarlock> wildbat, what does lubuntu channel's reply to your concern?
<asdjaputra> szal, ok, but how do you know its indonesian?
<szal> asdjaputra: well, "Jakarta" is a good clue :P
<wildbat> scriptwarlock: bearly anyone alive there XD
<asdjaputra> szal, lol yeah
<sammmy> What kind of font file types does ubuntu support?
<Totem-Schalter> j-r:http://portforward.com/
<llutz_> sveinse: iirc synaptics can create such a list to be transfered to a different pc with inet-access
<j-r> Totem-Schalter, ok
<szal> sammmy: pretty much anything except Windows bitmaps (.fon)
<llutz_> sveinse: synaptic sry
<rockguy32> Am I stuck with this version or is there a way to update to version 11? I am aware that the Netbook remix was merged into the normal version as of version 11, but I can't seem to find a way to switch over.
<szal> rockguy32: define 'this version'
<rockguy32> I am running Ubuntu Netbook Remix version 10.04.2 LTS.
<rockguy32> I changed the update manager to include normal updates, but it still doesn't show version 11's update.
<Blue1> rockguy32: that worked for you?
<szal> rockguy32: 10.04 -> 10.10 -> 11.04
<Blue1> rockguy32: do a fresh install of 10.04 or 10.10
<Blue1> update like that - not recommended
<szal> rockguy32: if you only want more recent applications, you'll want -backports or a PPA for whatever you want
<histo> Blue1: you can upgrade from lts to lts
<rockguy32> So there's no way to update without a fresh install?
<Blue1> histo: i have not had good luck along that path -- I always do a fresh install - YMMV applies.
<Blue1> rockguy32: you will have less problems with a fresh install.
<sveinse> My Network Manager has lost control over eth0. It sais its not managed. How can I give the if back to nm?
<Blue1> rockguy32: I would backup /home/ and /etc/ then do a fresh install.
<rockguy32> I will actually have more problems because getting this to work in the first place was a pain, mostly because of this computer's lack of any kind of disk drive.
<Blue1> rockguy32: how much space do you have?
<rockguy32> On the hard drive?
<shottech1> ectospasm you still there?
<Blue1> rockguy32: yes and please use tab completion
<scriptwarlock> rockguy32, fresh install only takes less than an hour
<rockguy32> Tab completion?
<Blue1> oy vey
<Gentoon> Hello
<Blue1> rockguy32: it is polite to address your comments to a person rather then the whole group.  type in the first few characters of the person you want to reply to, then hit tab to complete the name, then enter your text
<odix> since my computers dotn really allow a lot of outbound, is it possible to update with apt-get, and deploy over a lan to specific lan ips
<zvacet> !who | rockguy32
<ubottu> rockguy32: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Blue1> thanks
<shottech1> guys Im trying to mount my windowns sata driver - here is what I did "sudo mount sda1 /media"
<shottech1> but its still not working
<rockguy32> ubottu: Well I figured if it was replied to before anything else was said it would be ok.
<ubottu> rockguy32: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<histo> shottech1: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/somedir
<histo> shottech1: make sure you create somedir
<Blue1> shottech1: nope that wont work
<histo> shottech1: so sudo mkdir /media/somedir && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/somedir
<shottech1> here is what the mount looks like http://pastebin.com/ARYaBKMK
<histo> shottech1: /dev/sda1 is already mounted to /
<odix> anybody?
<histo> shottech1: /dev/sdb1 is mounted to /media/b3d*****
<odix> well this is the weird part, i can access my computers from the outside world
<odix> but when i try apt-get update or ping yahoo.com i get nothing
<histo> odix: yeah you can have your own repo
<odix> is there a way to deploy updates since they are all the same box over a lan
<asdjaputra> odix, then the problem is maybe at your router
<odix> thats what im thinking to, safer to deploy to all over lan anyway tho
<odix> anybody have a good link on how to accomplish this ?
<rockguy32> scriptwarlock: For me it took about 4 hours after all the work it takes to get it to work with this blasted laptop. For some reason it just hates trying to boot from anything that isn't a hard drive.
<histo> odix: i'm trying to figure out the bot trigger hold up
<zvacet> !aptoncd | odix
<ubottu> odix: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<odix> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<shottech1> histo yep, but Im trying to mount sda1 not sdb1 (I have 2 hard drives)
<histo> odix: http://www.howtoforge.com/local_debian_ubuntu_mirror
<histo> shottech1: /dev/sda1 is already mounted as /
<odix> whats the best way to update cmd line also ?
<odix> update-distro, update, and updatedb ?
<histo> shottech1: and / is your root.  Are you sure you ahve the right hard drive and partition number?  perhaps try sudo fdisk -l  to get a list of all partitions
<histo> odix: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  if you want to go to the next version you have to use do-release-upgrade
<histo> !upgrade | odix
<ubottu> odix: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<zvacet> odix: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<histo> zvacet: apt-get upgrade then apt-get dist-upgrade is kind of pointless
<rockguy32> Also, what is the desktop organizer like thing that is in the Netbook remix? I know it's recently been replaced by Unity, but I'm pretty sure that's not what this is because they don't look much alike.
<lenzoid> anyone here using that weird Unity thing?
<zvacet> histo: it is not because of hold packages
<scriptwarlock> rockguy32, what about ubuntu-desktop thru terminal have you tried that method?
<odix> thanks zvacet, weird ubuntu desktop update is telling me it would require updating from non authenticated sources although its building its own repo list
<histo> zvacet: your just runnign the dist-upgrade afterwards so it's pointless
<histo> odix: do you have 3rd party repos in your sources.list?
<jkup> Hello
<rockguy32> scriptwarlock: I'm not sure what you mean.
<scriptwarlock> rockguy32, sorry, apt-get install ubuntu-dekstop
<jkup> what does that do?
<odix> histo? shouldnt, its the default desktop install
<histo> odix: are you trying to update all your packages or your distro?
<jkup> oh, are any of you guys running unity?
<rockguy32> scriptwarlock: It came back "install: missing destination file operand after `ubuntu-dekstop'
<rockguy32> Try `install --help' for more information."
<zvacet> !ask | jkup
<ubottu> jkup: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<scriptwarlock> rockguy32, isn't that desktop instead of dekstop
<rockguy32> scriptwarlock: I used copy/paste so the blame isn't on me then.
<scriptwarlock> rockguy32, typo sorry
<jkup> Who here knows bash?
<lenzoid> jkup: there's a #bash channel
<jkup> oh thanks, my bad first time on this server
<rockguy32> scriptwarlock: NP. It seems to be working.\
<histo> jkup: just ask
<histo> jkup: your question and find out
<rockguy32> scriptwarlock: Ok that did the trick! Thank you.
<scriptwarlock> rockguy32, k no problem
<alnr> is there a dns util ie dig or nslookup that doesnt depend on bind package being installed?
<sammmy> Does Unity have an expose-like feature?
<tensorpudding> sammmy: win+w
<test__> hi, newbie here needing problem solving..., anyone?
<Simeon> whats your problem?
<test__> could not really log in with my first original account
<test__> always got back to the login screen
<odix> anyone run 64 bit ubuntu
<test__> tried some suggestions out of the ubuntuforum, none really works
<scriptwarlock> test__, forgot your password?
<sammmy> tensorpudding: cool. For a sec I though that maybe Unity didn't have one.
<gasim> hello
<gasim> i have a question
<gasim> ?
<gasim> i have a boot partition that I made
<test__> nope, after the sucessful login, come a black screen (prob. just a second, but it looks like a logout one) and the back again;
<sammmy> Is there a way to make this expose feature activate when you move your mouse to an edge of a screen?
<gasim> \/boot
<gasim> now i want to install grub in it
<gasim> is there any way i can install grub in /boot/grub
<gasim> not in /boot/boot/grub
<test__> like i'm being automatically logged out immediately or can't connect to x
<odix> why does the 64 bit name have amd in it? it can run on intel no ?
<gasim> if yes how?
<odix> i5?
<lafon> gasim: condense your posts please
<gasim> odix: its just a naming. i have it on my i7
<gasim> sorry
<ragnar0k> odix: amd developed the 64 bit architecture on x86
<gasim> can anyone help me with that issue?
<Totem-Schalter> anyone use proftpd?
<odix> ok..
<odix> thans
<AdvoWork> how would i get the line that a certain string was mentioned on in a certain log file?
<ragnar0k> word
<ragnar0k> totem: what about proftpd?
<Totem-Schalter> just wanna know if anyone knows the command to start and stop it
<ragnar0k> service proftpd stop
<ragnar0k> or start, restart or reload
<Totem-Schalter> cool let me try that ..
<ragnar0k> any luck?
<Totem-Schalter> ragnar0k: your the bomb .. i googled that and could not find anypage to just say what u did
<Totem-Schalter> but now my server has started thanks
<ragnar0k> np man, glad to help
<alkisg> Can I create a RAID 1 array with 2 disks, and install Ubuntu in them, using the desktop CD?
<hexacode> any way to look up a listof programs using the mot memory?
<hexacode> most*
<llutz_> hexacode: htop F6 sort by MEM%
<ragnar0k> alkisg: you should be able to, just do manual partitioning and when you create the partitions on each disk flag them for use as RAID
<alkisg> ragnar0k: thanks, trying...
<test__> hi... help anyone
<tarelerulz> Have any of you ever ran itunes in wine ?
<ragnar0k> you might need to create a small mirrored /boot array in the beginning of each drive first, though. only like ~200MB
<Simeon> hi al. Is anyone else having pronblems with the latest firefox update?
<baremetal> has anyone here used mondorescue in 2011?  how does it fare compared to clonezilla? I intend to perform an online (live) cloning which I believe it is not possible with clonezilla
<ragnar0k> never used mondorescue but I'm pretty sure clonezilla won't work with live volumes in either the pxe or live disk
<wasanzy> hi all
<wasanzy> what application do I hv to install on my ubuntu to extract rar files?
<Kartagis> is there any apparent reason an IDS blocks ssh version 5.8p1?
<Kartagis> wasanzy: rar
<wasanzy> thx
<Collin2> can someone help me?
<llutz_> Kartagis: ask the one configuring your IDS
<Thalius> j #ubuntu-offtopic
<Collin2> i have wired network setup with a linksys router
<Collin2> and a ipv6 modem
<Collin2> internet is working fine on my windows machine
<Collin2> v6 and 6to4
<Collin2> but the ubuntu machine isnt connecting
<Collin2> ive tried rebooting all the network devices in the proper order
<Collin2> but its still not working
<Collin2> what should I do
<ragnar0k> what's the ipconfig output
<ragnar0k> *ifconfig
<Collin2> on my windows machine?
<Collin2> oh sec
<Collin2> ill have to screenshot
<Collin2> then save to pen drive
<susundberg> Maybe your modem is not giving out more than one IP?
<Collin2> how do i check
<Clerisy> how come my iphone doesnt mount into linux when I connect it so that I can move files onto it?
<susundberg> (i guess you can also just type here what it says here for IP and netmask and router)
<Collin2> 192.168.1.1 isnt loading
<susundberg> Shut down windows machine and reboot linux might be the solution if the problem is with the model giving out only one IP
<susundberg> but that is just an guess
<susundberg> i mean if modem is ment to share connection for multiple machines it usually haves many LAN-connectors, but this is jsut guessing
<Collin2> it has 4 lan connectors
<Collin2> the modem is in slot 1
<Collin2> windows in slot 2
<Collin2> ubuntu in slot 3
<bhavesh> I am trying to install Java ME SDK on my ubuntu, it is a .sh file. On installation it gives me "No suitable Java interpreter was detected" for which I found a solution on this page: http://unspecified.wordpress.com/2009/11/30/developing-java-me-apps-on-ubuntu/
<Clerisy> does anybody know why iphone isnt mounting?
<bhavesh> but it says I have to do which jar and then stat usr/bin/jar and find one
<bhavesh> it says "until you find the real location" what is real location?
<Collin2> susundberg: why would it only give out 1 address?
<haoyuan> 谁在啊
<bhavesh> chinese?
<haoyuan> yes
<odix> whats the linux equivalent to format
<odix> to format a usb drive
<llutz_> odix: mkfs
<susundberg> Collin2: is your windows using dhcp or not?
<susundberg> Collin2: Is the modem running dhcp-server or are the IP's fixed for the whole network?
<Collin2> its running a dhcp server
<pksadiq> bhavesh: what does you get when you do which jar ?
<odix> thanks llutz
<bhavesh> pksadiq: /usr/bin/jar
<odix> whats the best way to set permissions for /var/www
<Collin2> susundberg: the router is running a dhcp server
<odix> letting unique local users overwrite its contents without setting them to admin group
<pksadiq> bhavesh: do   file /usr/bin/jar         and it will show the real path I think
<odix> or chown /var/www to root ? i think thats bad for security
<susundberg> Collin2: and the linux machine does not get an ip, but window machine does?
<mi_mehdi2010> hi
<Collin2> yea
<Collin2> does my router putting out ipv6 have anything to do with it?
<bhavesh> pksadiq: it shows /usr/bin/jar: symbolic link to `/etc/alternatives/jar'
<susundberg> Collin2: you can always try to set the linux machine manually proper settings and then try if the connection works
<susundberg> Collin2: that might be the case yes
<susundberg> Collin2: You could also try to swap windows-lan to ubuntu machine and check if that works to eliminate change of physical problem
<pksadiq> bhavesh: again do file /etc/alternatives/jar        and so on, and you will end up with something like ELF 32-bit LSB executable, x86,  and give that path
<bhavesh> ok
<Collin2> mk
<Collin2> ill try that
<Collin2> brb
<lng> hi! can someone help me to get WIFI working? I never used it before... Authentication is disabled on the router, but I cannot connect the laptop
<trovatore> nick
<bhavesh> pksadiq: after doing file /usr/bin/gjar-4.5 it showed me "/usr/bin/gjar-4.5: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, stripped"
<teetasse> lng: there is a good tutorial on ubuntu how to troubels shoot step by step
<bhavesh> pksadiq: but putting /usr/bin/gjar-4.5 in it doesn't work
<bhavesh> it still shows : Enter a path to a Java 2 SDK (For example: /user/jdk1.5/bin). You can type "exit" to cancel installation.
<lng> teetasse: this one? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<sammmy> Why is it that when I installed gnome 3, the theme doesn't look the same as what I've seen demoed in fedora 15?
<pksadiq> bhavesh: It is to be the path, but not the executable, anyway the path might not /usr/bin, try        locate jdk1.5
<bhavesh> pksadiq: it just doesnt show anything
<teetasse> lng: yes
<teetasse> lng: did you go thorugh it?
<bhavesh> pksadiq: http://i.imgur.com/8hvaP.png
<mi_mehdi2010> hi
<lng> teetasse: going
<dell> I have a directory called foo and i want to copy all its contents to another directory but not the directory itself how to do that?
<fairuz> cp foo/* newdir/  <-- like that?
<odix> how do i list usb drives in cmd line /
<odix> df, fdsisk -l not working
<MagePsycho> guys one quick question.. i want to search files (ignoring .svn files) with content "top.links"
<MagePsycho> any idea
<wildbat> odix: then it is not mounted.
<bhavesh> I guess my jdk1.5 would be last directory
<odix> its mounted as /sdb
<odix> unetbootin picks it up
<pksadiq> bhavesh: sorry, I was disconnected, my phone was fallen down
<bhavesh> pksadiq: http://i.imgur.com/8hvaP.png
<bhavesh> pksadiq: btw is your phone ok?
<bhavesh> so this means jdk1.5 is my last directory?
<bhavesh> there is nothing inside it
<wildbat> fgrep -r --exclude='*.svn' 'top.link'  /your/dir
<omega_123> can anyone tell how to resize launcher icons?
<asdjaputra> omega_123, in panel or on desktop?
<webczat> Hey, how do you make python-gobject go for python3?
<omega_123> in panel
<JoshuaL> I want Ubuntu to remember my window positions, how can I achieve this? I also switch between my laptop screen and an external monitor
<asdjaputra> omega_123, gnome2?
<pksadiq> bhavesh: have you installed jdk actually? install default-jdk if not
<JoshuaL> now i always have to reposition them
<omega_123> unity
<bhavesh> pksadiq: I have sun java jdk installed
<pksadiq> bhavesh: and so do  sudo updatedb   and locate jdk | grep bin
<lapion> JoshuaL, you have to disable compi and go back to the old desktop
<lapion> *compiz
<wildbat> odix, you mean wanna list as ls?
<JoshuaL> lapion, so it only works with ubuntu classic? why doesnt it work with unity?
<PythonSnake> hi
<PythonSnake> I'm switching to ubuntu from windows 7 today for python programming
<lapion> JoshuaL, no ubuntu classic also uses compiz in natty
<PythonSnake> I wanna ask if live usb kill performance
<PythonSnake> Anyone can answer me please ? :)
<pksadiq> !ask | PythonSnake
<ubottu> PythonSnake: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wildbat> PythonSnake: performance of what????
<metbsd> is there gnome-shell in ubuntu
<PythonSnake> wildbat: the speed
<jpds> metbsd: Yes.
<asdjaputra> metbsd, logout, login again but this time pick Ubuntu Classic Session at the bottom of the screen
<bhavesh> pksadiq: thank you :)
<pksadiq> bhavesh: why? got right?
<Isilion> i i created a VPN connection, but i dont find the place were select which connection attempt to connect. im used to gnome and dont found the equivalent to "connection-manager".
<bhavesh> pksadiq: hope so, im downloading default-jdk
<Isilion> hi i created a VPN connection, but i dont find the place were select which connection attempt to connect. im used to gnome and dont found the equivalent to "connection-manager".
<wildbat> PythonSnake: speed as graphic, CPU, disk , network ??? XD  and i don't think so except disk ~ USB 2.0 ~ you know ~
<movan2011> PythonSnake:  If you're talking about disk-transfer speed then usually most definitely.  I can't see how else it affects performance outside of not being the latest versions of the kernel, software and drivers.
<PythonSnake> does ubuntu slow down on live usb ? <--- my question :)
<asdjaputra> PythonSnake, yes
<asdjaputra> PythonSnake, somewhat
<PythonSnake> erf
<teetasse> PythonSnake: yes
<ikonia> PythonSnake: yes as the OS is run in ram and parsed from a slow USB media
<lapion> PythonSnake, due to write read lagging the system sometimes can be very slow..
<movan2011> PythonSnake:  I was going to say what ikonia said.
<PythonSnake> I 'll use an external hdd
<bhavesh> pksadiq: I am doing all this because Netbeans lags and sometimes stops working
<asdjaputra> 8 people answering 1 simple question
<bhavesh> pksadiq: so im installing Java ME SDK 2.5 (no 3.0 for linux :( )
<Isilion> hi i created a VPN connection, but i dont find the place were select which connection attempt to connect. im used to gnome and dont found the equivalent to "connection-manager".
<movan2011> asdjaputra:  Service with a smile.
<teetasse> PythonSnake: it will be slow too... there are distros made for being used from an external deivce... vectorlinux, puppy linux, knoppix
<Isilion> hi i created a VPN connection, but i dont find the place were select which connection attempt to connect. im used to gnome and dont found the equivalent to "connection-manager". (KDE)
<asdjaputra> movan2011, :) there
<teetasse> PythonSnake: so if ubuntu is not a must, use one of these distros that a spceialized in running from external hdds or usb stick
<PythonSnake> teetasse: What's the best or most popular of these ?
<lapion> PythonSnake, I have used many systems installed on a usb stick, and all but the highest speed sticks are usable
<asdjaputra> PythonSnake, if you would like to make a live USB i recommend you to use Kingston DT, it's fast and recognizable at boot
<asdjaputra> PythonSnake, knoppix, slitaz, puppy
<teetasse> PythonSnake: i would recommend you knoppix if you are new to linux and stuff... if you want something fast and effcitve use puppy linux ... i never tried other live OS
<lapion> PythonSnake, and even then the write hardware-waits will kill your performance..
<PythonSnake> is puppy linux worse than ubuntu ?
<teetasse> PythonSnake: knoppix is a good bit slower tha puppy.... puppy is really frickin fast!!! but it is not as userfriendly as knoppix...
<faceface> hi
<lapion> PythonSnake, of course unless you run the whole system from ram
<ikonia> PythonSnake: thats your personal opinion and you need to make your mind up on that for your self
<Isilion> my god
<Isilion> hi i created a VPN connection, but i dont find the place were select which connection attempt to connect. im used to gnome and dont found the equivalent to "connection-manager". (KDE)
<faceface> how do I restart network manager?
<faceface> I triedd "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<asdjaputra> PythonSnake, puppy is damn fast and its useful if you're planning to only use it to code python
<faceface> but the applet doesn't appear in my sys tray
<lapion> PythonSnake, slax has copy to ram as a default, however if you want a full development system you will need a lot of memory..
<MagePsycho> guys one quick question.. i want to search files (ignoring .svn files) with content "top.links"
<faceface> I installed the vpn component, tried to fire up vpn, and it disapeared
<wildbat> faceface:  killall nm-applet ; nmapplet &
<asdjaputra> MagePsycho, wildbat answered that already
<Akkar1n> When i want to restart or shutdown via the gnome panel it always sends me back to the gdm. does anyone know how to fix that error?
<wildbat> MagePsycho:    fgrep -r --exclude='*.svn' 'top.link'  /your/dir
<MagePsycho> sorry need to check
<PythonSnake> asdjaputra: can I dev with java on Puppy linux ?
<asdjaputra> MagePsycho, fgrep -r --exclude='*.svn' 'top.link'  /your/dir
<Isilion> where is the KDE connection manager???
<teetasse> PythonSnake: yes
<faceface> wildbat: nm-applet is running ...
<MagePsycho> fgrep -r --exclude='*.svn' 'top.link'  /your/dir
<faceface> no icon in the status thingy
<lapion> PythonSnake, using live systems is not safe as a development system, you have to remember to save your stuffs each time, and if you have a system crash you could lose everything
<asdjaputra> PythonSnake, if you know how to use the package manager to install openjdk, yes
<qin> faceface: gnome-panel --replace
<PythonSnake> what is development system ?
<asdjaputra> PythonSnake, why don't you install a full system
<teetasse> PythonSnake: just to get things straigt... why do you need a live system?
<faceface> after installing vpn, the pkg did "Restarting network connection manager NetworkManager"
<faceface> how do I do that?
<asdjaputra> PythonSnake, system to develop things on
<PythonSnake> I run out of space
<PythonSnake> lol
<faceface> qin: looks nasty...
<lapion> PythonSnake, you want to develop in python with the live system don't you ?
<Isilion> WHERE IS CONNECTION MANAGER IN KDE???
<asdjaputra> PythonSnake, search for minimal system
<PythonSnake> what are names of development system ?
<PythonSnake> o.o
<asdjaputra> Isilion, easy there
<PythonSnake> lapion: yes
<asdjaputra> PythonSnake, everything when you use it correctly
<faceface> Unknown option --replace
<Isilion> asdjaputra: WHERE?
<asdjaputra> Isilion, idk
<teetasse> PythonSnake: why don't you use your external hard disk as additional space... no need to run an OS from it
<x29a_> hi there, im using 10.04.2, and an usb single touch touchscreen, am i supposed to use the evdev or the evtouch driver? whats the diff and how to tell?
<qin> faceface: Is it unity?
<PythonSnake> What is the best os for developing python ?
<lapion> PythonSnake, so the system (computer)you are developping on is a development system.
<Isilion> asdjaputra: i configured a VPN but dont see where to select between connecto to adsl or vpn
<faceface> qin: no, its heron
<asdjaputra> Isilion, NetworkManager
<asdjaputra> Isilion, at the notification area
<asdjaputra> PythonSnake, everything
<dbugger> Hey guys. i have an easy question. How could I have 1 single image as screensaver?
<teetasse> PythonSnake: to be honest... this are things you can google
<asdjaputra> PythonSnake, you can choose Debian, or just Ubuntu
<MagePsycho> didn't work
<MagePsycho> fgrep -r --exclude='*.svn' 'top.link'  .
<asdjaputra> PythonSnake, whatever you're comfort with
<MagePsycho> all that was shown was .svn file
<asdjaputra> k
<teetasse> PythonSnake: i really hate to send you to google, but this are questions of personla preference, so you won't get a clear answer for that
<qin> faceface: Your icon (network) missing from panel and is not hardy EOL?
<PythonSnake> isn't ubuntu faster ?
<pksadiq> faceface: are you saying that the network icon is missing from the panel, add it by right click on panel> add to panel>  notification  area
<teetasse> PythonSnake: faster for what?
<asdjaputra> PythonSnake, as teetasse said, it's your personal preferences
<Guest19730> is there a way to find a the image of a systray icon of a specific porgram without having to search through tons of folders? i want to replace the xchat icon with a mono-coloured one..
<asdjaputra> PythonSnake, but hey, you're asking in #ubuntu what did you expect?
<qin> PythonSnake: Yeah, sure.
<PythonSnake> lol
<pksadiq> PythonSnake: I hope Ubunut is well configured for easy use of linux for Newbies
<asdjaputra> Guest19730, it should be located at /usr/share/icons
<pksadiq> *Ubuntu
<asdjaputra> PythonSnake, only for python right?
<teetasse> PythonSnake: so if i understood your problem right... you have ubuntu system up and running, but you are running out of space and you want to start to develop python.... is that correct?
<Isilion> asdjaputra: no network manager on notification area
<lapion> PythonSnake, you could get a bigger hdd.... development will get you money, so you could invest some in advance..
<asdjaputra> Isilion, then, add it
<movan2011> Guest19730:  Most system stored icons use found in the /usr/share/icons folder so you could Alt+F2 and type nautilus /usr/share/icons and browse those folders.
<Guest19730> asdja: i can't find it there - i already replaced an xchat icon there, but it didn't have an effect
<PythonSnake> if I use full system is Ubuntu better than puppy linux ?
<Collin2> susundberg: I upgraded my routers firmware
<Isilion> asdjaputra: name
<PythonSnake> asdjaputra: yes and later java c++
<PythonSnake> and stuff
<PythonSnake> :)
<qin> pksadiq: Genius! Ubu-nuts!
<Collin2> now im on internet on windows pc, and local-only on ubuntu
<asdjaputra> PythonSnake, start with Gambas
<Collin2> :s
<Guest19730> movan, it's certainly not there :/
<gasim> hello
<asdjaputra> Isilion, http://userbase.kde.org/NetworkManagement
<teetasse> asdjaputra: never heard of gambas...
<PythonSnake> asdjaputra: Gambas ?
<susundberg> Collin2: local only as you have connection to router but not to internet?
<gasim> how to install ubuntu minimal on a harddrive
<gasim> external harddrive
<pksadiq> PythonSnake: no don't use GAMBAS, it is bad I think, because it's a small replica of Visual BASIC
<asdjaputra> PythonSnake, teetasse, a VB.Net like language
<gasim> without a cd
<asdjaputra> pksadiq, yeah but it's good for beginners
<susundberg> gasim: as installing on any harddrive. Just select proper harddrive when the installer is asking where to install
<Isilion> asdjaputra: ok i found it. my vpn connection doesn appear, but appears on system settings / networking
<teetasse> PythonSnake: ok, let's say it like this: if you have very limited hardware (low hard disk space, slow cpu, little ram) go for puppy or knoppix... if you computer is a bit faster, go for ubuntu
<pksadiq> asdjaputra: at my country The students are first taught python, better to read the hacker howto at http://catb.org
<gasim> i can't get the installer
<asdjaputra> teetasse, i would recommend debian better, Ubuntu's first install have too many eye-candy
<qin> teetasse: There is lubuntu, xubutnu too
<gasim> is there any way to do it manually
<lapion> PythonSnake, wants to develop with python on a live system, he is not thinking straight.
<teetasse> PythonSnake: also, you can do what i did: i have a very weak netbook... so i installed the ubuntu minimal version, and installed fluxbox instead of gnome... that gives you a lot of speed and you still have all benefits from ubuntu
<movan2011> Guest19730:  try running nautilus, press CTRL+L and type /usr/share/icons into the location bar.  You are running ubuntu aren't you 'cause that's where all system installed icons are stored.  If you've installed icon themes they're normally in the hidden .icons folder in your user's home folder.
<teetasse> PythonSnake: also, you can do what i did: i have a very weak netbook... so i installed the ubuntu minimal version, and installed fluxbox instead of gnome... that gives you a lot of speed and you still have all benefits from ubuntu asdjaputra
<Collin2> susundberg: you there?
<lapion> teetasse, he doesn't want to install he wants to develop on a live system
<asdjaputra> teetasse, PythonSnake yeah that's a very good idea, fluxbox
 * asdjaputra like fluxbox
<teetasse> fluxbox is the best!!! :D
<wildbat> "lxpanelctrl run " only worked once per session ~ anyone know y ?
 * asdjaputra hi-5ed with teetasse 
<teetasse> PythonSnake: is it important for you tpo have a live system?
<PythonSnake> fluxbox ?
<asdjaputra> for me its Fluxboxed Debian
<asdjaputra> PythonSnake, sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<gasim> anyone?
<asdjaputra> Alt-F1 is for opening xterm
<asdjaputra> and it's fastt
<teetasse> PythonSnake: it is a user interface... like gnome, or kde... but much more minimal and faster
<PythonSnake> teetasse: hmm, maybe no I'll try to get some space
<Collin2> can someone help me?
<lapion> teetasse, asdjaputra he has been talking about a live system the whole time.
<Collin2> My windows pc is connected to the same router as my ubuntu pc
<Collin2> and the windows has internet, but not the ubuntu
<asdjaputra> PythonSnake, if you're going to develop applications with Linux you have to get used to some minimal WMs
<dr_Willis> window manager is fluxbox
<lapion> PythonSnake, all you need for an install is 8 to 10 maybe 12 GiB
<Collin2> the ubuntu is on local-only
<teetasse> lapion: i understood that he want's a live system because he is running out of space... so either clear up the hdd or mess with live systems
<PythonSnake> 12 GB
<PythonSnake> O.O
<asdjaputra> i don't recommend live systems, they sux
<wildbat> Collin2:  can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<asdjaputra> sorry for the language
<Collin2> sec
 * teetasse agrees with asdjaputra ... shomehow
<PythonSnake> how much space ubuntu require ?
<asdjaputra> PythonSnake, 2.6 minimal
<gasim> what is Ubuntu Minimal?
<dr_Willis> it deends on your needs. live cds are handy tools
<gasim> is it just a terminal
<Collin2> wildbat: it says net destination unreachable
<qin> !minimal | gasim
<ubottu> gasim: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<dr_Willis> !mini
<gasim> with the terminal commands
<lapion> PythonSnake, I ran ubuntu for some years on a 7.8GiB CF card configured as a hdd..
<dr_Willis> its what you tell it to install
<pRoV7x>  what's the best email client on Ubuntu?
<teetasse> gasim: it will only install waht you need... but no eyecandy and stuff... until you add it yourself with apt
<asdjaputra> dr_Willis, Backtrack live DVD *is* useful, but not Ubuntu's
<wildbat> Collin2: tracepath 8.8.8.8
<ikonia> pRoV7x: best is subjective, try them and see what you like
<dr_Willis> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<asdjaputra> pRoV7x, #ubuntu-bots
<asdjaputra> pRoV7x, go there and ask BestBot, what is the best email client on Ubuntu
<gasim> will it have just terminal
<gasim> cz thats what i need?
<asdjaputra> gasim, it should be
<gasim> so its actually OS?
<teetasse> asdjaputra: haha, played around with it when i was a evil HaX0R :P ... but youre right, backtrack has good default settings
<dr_Willis> gasim:  is that what you need?
<asdjaputra> gasim, yes
<pRoV7x>  < ikonia > what's subjectives
<gasim> yes
<gasim> thanks
<asdjaputra> teetasse, i was, and i still am :p
<asdjaputra> aircrack-ng -w password.lst
<teetasse> asdjaputra: hm, so i should start looking for a cloack for my nick :P
<asdjaputra> pRoV7x, best thingy
<asdjaputra> pRoV7x, go to #ubuntu-bots
<Collin2> wildbat: collinm2.local 0.696ms asymm 106
<pRoV7x>  I mean something like Outlook on Windows
<PythonSnake> ubuntu minimal version+fluxbox=ubuntu ?
<Collin2> wildbat: collinm2.local 192.168.1.1 0.696ms asymm 106*
<dr_Willis> !email
<gasim> if i put linux and initrd in my config
<qin> pRoV7x: evolution, thunderbird
<PythonSnake> ubuntu minimal version+fluxbox=ubuntu ?
<gasim> will it work?
<gasim> grub*
<susundberg> Collin2, wildbat: since your windows machine is connected, i guess problem is with connection to your router. Can you ping your router Collin?
<Collin2> not from my windows machine
<Collin2> i cannot
<susundberg> Collin2: If you can then that is ok, if you cannot, then the dhcp server on the modem/router is not working properly
<susundberg> Collin2: What! windows machine had the connection working?
<pRoV7x>  < qin > thanks
<Collin2> yes
<asdjaputra> PythonSnake, gosh, just install ubuntu minimal version, then apt-get install fluxbox, there, you got a development environment for python, java, C++
<susundberg> Collin2: Did you btw check the cable swappig?
<Collin2> ye
<lapion> PythonSnake, what is your reason for not having space to install a 5 to 6 GiB large system ? hdd media is really cheap currently..
<Collin2> i updated modem firmware
<susundberg> Collin2: Then why cannot you ping the router from your windows machine?
<Collin2> i dont know
<qin> pRoV7x: try: pro<TAB>
<PythonSnake> asdjaputra: developing C++ is possible on linux ? o.O
<asdjaputra> PythonSnake, duh
<Collin2> all the stuff in ipconfig is v6 addresses
<Collin2> even the default gateway
<susundberg> Collin2: Did cable swapping work : now ubuntu machine has connection but windows not?
<Collin2> and i try to open it and it doent load
<PythonSnake> lapion: cuz I'll dual boot
<Collin2> susundberg: no it did not
<susundberg> Collin2: what doesnt load? Open what?:)
<dr_Willis> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<susundberg> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Collin2> the router options page
<susundberg> From what machine?
<Collin2> the ubuntu
<Collin2> i cant load it on the windows one
<lapion> PythonSnake, linux has something called a partition manager that can resize any windows partition and make some space to create a linux partition to install any distro on..
<Collin2> but i can from the ubuntu
<susundberg> Then that is windows problem and not ubuntu problem?
<lapion> PythonSnake, without any loss of dat on the windows system..
<Collin2> no no
<susundberg> What is the problem now then?
<PythonSnake> lapion: huh ?
<qin> pRoV7x: Keep it in channel
<lapion> *daTA
<Collin2> the ubuntu machine is connecting (local only) to the router fine, and i can ping the router. The windows machine is only connected to the internet, and i cant ping the router
<Collin2> is it possible for my modem to prevent my router from sharing the connection?
<lapion> PythonSnake, eleaborate on huh pls
<pRoV7x>  does evolution, thunderbird download the folders too, the ones in the email account and how
<susundberg> Collin2: sure it is possible but it sounds weird.
<asdjaputra> pRoV7x, ask in #thunderbird
<susundberg> Collin2: is your gateway ok on the ubuntu machine?
<wildbat> Collin2:  do a full reset the  router, and reconfig it ?
<PythonSnake> lapion: like taking 5gb from D: to C: ?
<Collin2> wildbat: i did that already, multiple times
<teetasse> PythonSnake: yes
<susundberg> Collin2: 'route' command on console
<Collin2> susundberg: ye, i can
<PythonSnake> and where is that minimal version
<qin> Collin2: Yes, since router need to (usually) register itself with ISP, what link do you have ADSL?
<Collin2> susundberg: on the ubuntu machine?
<pRoV7x>  ok
<susundberg> Collin2: yes
<teetasse> PythonSnake: please, to make things simple... what is your currents setup? what OS do you have on your computer and what are its specifications?
<susundberg> qin Collin2 : i guess also that this is the case -- the router needs to be NATing the connection
<PythonSnake> teetasse: windows 7 86x
<PythonSnake> x86*
<PythonSnake> ultimate version
<Collin2> the modem is connected to ISP, 1 port out going in to port 1 on router, port 2 is windows machine, port 3 is ubuntu machine
<asdjaputra> pRoV7x, #mozilla
<Collin2> susundberg: I have 'NAT' option enabled in the router page
<lapion> PythonSnake, yes could be done, however it would be more like taking at least 8 GiB from C: and creating linux partition and swap partition ( both not available to windows anymore..
<susundberg> Collin2: OK, then that should not be the problem, how about the 'route' output?
<lapion> PythonSnake, however you do need that amount of freespace in the filesystem on C:
<Collin2> sec
<susundberg> and ifconfig output -- does the address look like one you should get from your router?
<wildbat> Collin2 ~ you should have WAN port on router connected the modem not port 1
<qin> Collin2: Does ubuntu is hook up to modem?
<Collin2> yes qin
<newbie01> how do I download old versions of ubuntu
<Collin2> wildbat: the address is 192.168.1.101 for the ubuntu machine
<Collin2> the dhcp starts at .100
<Collin2> so the windows machine has to be .100
<Collin2> but its not appearing in dhcp client table
<Collin2> susundberg
<susundberg> Collin2: so that should be fine
<teetasse> PythonSnake: and how big is your hard disk?
<Collin2> ill get a screenshot
<qin> Collin2: Does it have ip consistent with windows? Same class?
<PythonSnake> 320 GB
<susundberg> Collin2: how about the route command!
<susundberg> is the gateway proper?
<Collin2> susundberg: im getting a screenshot
<teetasse> PythonSnake: and all your partitions are full?
<susundberg> Just copy-paste to pastebin
<PythonSnake> yeah
<susundberg> well whatever
<lapion> PythonSnake, how much freespace is there in C: and do you actually have a D: partition ?
<newbie01> how do I download older versions of ubuntu?
<newbie01> i.e. where from
<fatherjack> Collin2: have u tried to set dns addresses on ubuntu machine
<wildbat> Collin2: what windows' ipconfig /all give you then ?
<PythonSnake> lapion: 500 mb and yeah
<Collin2> the gateway says: 192.168.1.0 * 255.255.255.0 U 1 0 0 eth0 | link-local * 255.255.0.0 U 1000 0 0 eth0 | default 192.168.1.1 0.0.0.0 UG 0 0 0 eth0
<lapion> PythonSnake, how much free space on D: ?
<tarelerulz> From what I understand , Chrome has install for Windows , Linux and mac ,but it is onliine install downloading real installer to your system. I can't seem to find the standalone windows install. I keep getting to the same page and when I think I find the win standalone install it the same thing I have now and it don't work
<Collin2> in ubuntu route command^
<qin> newbie01: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Collin2> wildbat: sec
<lapion> PythonSnake, get an external hdd and copy some of the stuff on C: to it..
<newbie01> tkx qin
<Collin2> wildbat: ill pastebin
<lapion> PythonSnake, I guess this is the computer of your parents ?
<Collin2> wildbat: http://pastebin.com/93Vqy7Gf
<PythonSnake> lapion: no
<wildbat> Collin2: what do the router page give you  about the WAN side ip?
<PythonSnake> lapion: why ?
<igel> What's the subnet mask of my machine?
<tarelerulz> Have any of you tried Google earth plugin for Google maps ?   Is there a Linux version . I know the gmail plugin for phone calling works
<lapion> so PythonSnake why don't you copy some of the video/audio files over to an external hdd and make some space ?
<susundberg> Collin2: that windows machine is not on dhcp
<teetasse> PythonSnake: because we need to know how much you can mess with it ^^
<Collin2> wildbat: sec
<susundberg> your router is badly configured
<Clerisy> its not letting me change privilages of a folder? somebody halp please
<Collin2> how do I fix it?
<PythonSnake> lol
<Collin2> DHCP is enabled
<Collin2> i dont understand what else to configure
<sammmy> Anyone ever experience this problem: there's close/minimize/maximize buttons on the *left* side of the window in chrome while using gnome and only a close button on the right?
<sammmy> I want the buttons to be on the right.
<susundberg> Collin2: your windows machine is not on DHCP, you can see that from the IP address , right?
<Collin2> yes
<Collin2> but why is the ubuntu
<Collin2> and not the windows
<susundberg> Collin2: The router is configured wrong, and you need to check its manual etc to get it done properly
<Collin2> i dont understand
<wildbat> Collin2 susundberg, you plugged the wrong port ~do the router have a WAN port ?
<Collin2> wildbat: it has 5 ports: 1,2,3,4 and internet
<wildbat> Collin2: coz you have the modem in port 1
<wildbat> that y
<PythonSnake> ubuntu - applications and stuff = minimal version ?
<wildbat> modem on internet port
<Collin2> when i plug it in the internet port, the internet doesnt work on either machine
<NET||abuse> wow, updated my 11.04 install on my 3 year old EeePc 1000h, holey crap, it seems to be way faste.r
<susundberg> Collin2: I am out of ideas, except that router might be badly configured. The modem might be running also dhcp server, giving the only proper addess to windows machine.
<wildbat> susundberg: port 1-4 is switched ~
<wildbat> ^Collin2 i mean
<Collin2> ok
<susundberg> wildbat: I got the picture that its a router machine running NAT not switch or anything
<Collin2> susundberg: It has NAT option, which is enabled
<susundberg> Collin2: or the ISP might be running dhcp server that is visible to windows machine, if the router is not doing NAT
<NET||abuse> have there been big updates to unity lately, speed improvements?
<Collin2> should i disable NAT, plug modem in WAN port, and keep DHCP enabled?
<teetasse> PythonSnake: more or less... the thing is like this: minimal and later add what you need... or full install and then painfully remove all the stuff you dont need
<NET||abuse> seems way more usable after that update
<susundberg> Collin2: well i dont know, i would suspect that NAT box
<dr_Willis> Collin2: put iy in internet port s power cycle everything
<bullgard4> How to get rid in grub.cfg  of the menu entry "quiet splash vt.handoff=7" ? The file grub.cfg is headlined: "DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE".
<Collin2> ok ill try
<Collin2> ill be back with good or bad news
<Collin2> i owe you all if its good
<Collin2> brb
<qin> bullgard4: sudo vim /etc/default/grub
<teetasse> PythonSnake: in the end, you can make a full ubuntu install from an minimal install and the other way round
<lapion> PythonSnake, what is taking up so much space that you have 320 GB but only 500mb free space ?
<teetasse> !minimal requrements
<dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<qin> bullgard4: and: sudo update-grub
<bullgard4> qin:  The file grub.cfg is headlined: "DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE".
<PythonSnake> Can office 2010 be installed on ubuntu ?
<qin> bullgard4: sudo vim */etc/default/grub*
<isteve_> hey evryone i am trying to upgrad to firefox 5 using this sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-next .. but i get this error
<dr_Willis> bullgard4:  read that grub2 guide
<isteve_> Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /etc/apt/secring.gpg --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --primary-keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 0AB215679C571D1C8325275B9BDB3D89CE49EC21 gpg: requesting key CE49EC21 from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com ?: keyserver.ubuntu.com: Connection refused gpgkeys: HTTP fetch error 7:
<FloodBot1> isteve_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wildbat> susundberg: he have modem to port 1 and windows port 2 just got the dhcp from modem ~ that's y
<isteve_> can anyone please help
<lapion> PythonSnake, ubuntu__ has openoffice/libreoffice/abi-office..
<gry> PythonSnake: If you have it, you can install it with Wine, yes. /msg ubottu !wine
<PythonSnake> lapion: stuff lol
<teetasse> PythonSnake: maybe with wine... a windows emulator for linux... but it will be better to use open office or libre office
<PythonSnake> I'll use gedit so :D
<qin> teetasse: Wine Is Not an Emulator
<Clerisy> rm: cannot remove `/media/Ipod': Device or resource busy
<Clerisy> Somebody help^
<wildbat> Clerisy: sudo umount /media/Ipod
<ikonia> Clerisy: it's in use so you can't remove it
<qin> Clerisy: sudo umount /media/Ipod
<lapion> PythonSnake, I ahd a friend who was a hoarder and had 40GiB of nudie art on a system..
<gry> Clerisy: I suspect you may wnt to unmount it first
<ikonia> Clerisy: when you unmount it, it will get removed automatically
<gry> want even.
<Clerisy> sudo: unmount: command not found
<Clerisy> woops, typo.
<asdjaputra> umount
<dr_Willis> umount    no n
<PythonSnake> lapion: I have many games
<tarelerulz> Wine is hit or miss on everything
<pksadiq> PythonSnake: nice game          sl-h    ;)
<teetasse> PythonSnake: why don't you program in windows?
<wildbat> really ~ why it is umount rather then unmount ~ who come up that idea ?XD
<Clerisy> thanks
<lapion> well PythonSnake get an extra hdd install it in the system and install linux/ubuntu
<tarelerulz>  I was going to install chrome (windows verion)  and it can't get pass install.
<isteve_> hello? anyone help me too
<dr_Willis> wildbat:  old old old standard
<asdjaputra> !patience isteve_
<asdjaputra> !patience | isteve_
<ubottu> isteve_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bp__> wildbat,  really old standard :P
<wildbat> dr_Willis: i know ~ but it could have been corrected xD
<dr_Willis> 6 character file name limit old...
<PythonSnake> teetasse: cuz ubuntu is better (faster, more tools....)
<bp__> i guess this is how everybody knows it and nobody bothered to change it
<susundberg> wildbat: so hes router -- that should be natting -- is not working properly right?
<susundberg> his not hes
<pksadiq> wildbat: anyway you could alias umount to unmount    so to use unmount as command :)
<PythonSnake> how to install minimal version without cd
<PythonSnake> ??
<dr_Willis> then get confused on other systems
<dr_Willis> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<teetasse> PythonSnake: ok, first of all, forget about the live systems. they are slow, and if you use a fast one, it will be a minimal one that requries knowledge and skills... the best thing for you is to free up some space, 5 GB or so, and install ubuntu minimal or xubuntu. during the install you can resize the partitions and everything will be ok
<Clerisy> how can I find my UUID?
<wildbat> susundberg: no ~ he need NAT ~ and just rourter is connected to the modem on wrong port  ~ now he is linked up a modem , router, and pc x2 with a switch ~
<ikonia> Clerisy: sudo blkid
<dr_Willis> you can do a normsl install to a usb flash drive also
<PythonSnake> teetasse: how to install minimal w/out cd
<asdjaputra> teetasse, well said
<wildbat> susundberg: only 1 will win the race to the modem and get the ip
<asdjaputra> PythonSnake, if you don't want to waste CDs on small isos, use unetbootin to burn the iso to USB, and run it at boot
<Kartagis> hi
<teetasse> PythonSnake: afaik xubuntu needs about 3 GB so better go with that because it has graphical installer... that's better and easier to understand for you... think asdjaputra will agree
<asdjaputra> PythonSnake, so you don't run it from that USB but you install ubuntu through it
<Kartagis> how can I revert to previous version of openssh? Natty here
<asdjaputra> xubuntu, yeah its beginner DE but quite strong
<teetasse> PythonSnake: asdjaputra there is a program fro windows that can create bootable pen drives from iso images
<asdjaputra> unetbootin?
<ikonia> Kartagis: why would you want to do that ?
<Hempster> yes that will work
<dr_Willis> lubuntu is smaller then xfce i belive
<asdjaputra> dr_Willis, true
<odix> how can i list my usb drive in ubuntu ?
<odix> cmd line
<Onederfool> lsusb
<Kartagis> ikonia: netadmin says 5.8p1 is blocked by IDS
<odix> then format use mkfs
<odix> ok
<asdjaputra> odix, cd /media;ls
<teetasse> dr_Willis: asdjaputra but i think xubuntu is better supported...
<asdjaputra> teetasse, lxde's interface is trying to resemble vista
<PythonSnake> xubuntu ?
<dr_Willis> i perfer lxde over fxce
<teetasse> asdjaputra: who wants that?
<teetasse> hahaha
<ikonia> Kartagis: then you should talk to your netadmin guys as downgrading ssh to a less secure/bug version is backwards instead of updating the netadmin rules
<odix> whats the difference in ls and l
<asdjaputra> PythonSnake, Xfce Ubuntu
<asdjaputra> lol
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Hey guys, when I connect usb hdd it mounts automaticly with a specific name. How do I change the name it mounts with?
<iAmZee> hello
<Hempster> why would you rename the mounted name
<asdjaputra> Xfce is like Gnome or KDE, but you shouldn't mind about that, you should just know that it works
<odix> hmm i dont see it, well i see a device
<odix> unetbootin picks it up but i dont see /dev/sdb1 anywhere
<teetasse> PythonSnake: download xubuntu and use unetbootin to make a pendrive from it... then you can use that pendrive to install xubuntu
<dr_Willis> Ivan_The_Terribl:  change rhe filesystem label
<pksadiq> teetasse: don't blame anybody, please
<susundberg> wildbat: oh yeah, i understood his network setup badly, you are right here.
<gry> odix: think none
<asdjaputra> PythonSnake, do you need remote help, you sure are new to Linux
<odix> gry ?
<qin> odix: sudo fdisk -l , or (if mountd) df -h
<gry> 12:13:04 < odix> whats the difference in ls and l
<gry> 12:14:07 < gry> odix: think none
<susundberg> I understood that surely he has the modem connected directory to router only -- but yeah he says its not
<odix> thanks
<PythonSnake> teetasse: xubuntu is better than ubuntu mini ?
<Kartagis> ikonia: I don't quite understand. I think if I downgrade to a previous version, the chances of IDS blocking me is slim. why should I talk to netadmin?
<gry> user@laptop:~$ l --help
<gry> Usage: ls [OPTION]... [FILE]...
<susundberg> though that setup should work if he would be using fixed IP's on the PC's ..
<wildbat> anyone know how to fix "lxpanelctrl run" that it can only once per session on lxde/lunbuntu
<gry> odix: ^^^
<Ivan_The_Terribl> dr_Willis, could you explain how exactly? With gparted?
<asdjaputra> gry, ls = ls --color=auto, l = ls -l
<teetasse> PythonSnake: it is better for beginners
<dr_Willis> Ivan_The_Terribl:  thats one way
<PythonSnake> asdjaputra: Idk how to remote with linux ...
<odix> doh, i was sshd into a server
<gry> asdjaputra: ah
<odix> no wonder i couldnt see it
<asdjaputra> PythonSnake, Teamviewer
<ikonia> Kartagis: to get the IDS to not block the better version of SSH
<Ivan_The_Terribl> I see thank you.
<wildbat> susundberg: fix ip can't help ~ he need NAT for internet sharing
<gry> PythonSnake: vnc
<teetasse> asdjaputra: Teamviewer during install?
<asdjaputra> teetasse, umm nope
<asdjaputra> lol
<Kartagis> ikonia: that's about me I think, not netadmin or IDS
<ikonia> Kartagis: what ?
<teetasse> asdjaputra: why do you suggest it when i can not be used during install?
<ikonia> Kartagis: if your IDS is blocking the new SSH version, update your IDS to not block the newer ssh version, don't downgrade ssh
<teetasse> asdjaputra: ahhhh... you for the setup of the pendrive... my bad
<asdjaputra> just helping him burn xubuntu to usb
<PythonSnake> does xubuntu have same compatibility as ubuntu ?
<asdjaputra> PythonSnake, yes
<wildbat> susundberg: router will never have the ip as the modem is on the LAN side ~
<teetasse> PythonSnake: yes
<ikonia> PythonSnake: its the same os - just a different desktop
<asdjaputra> PythonSnake, it's just a Ubuntu respin with Xfce DE
<dr_Willis> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<PythonSnake> xfce de ?
<Kartagis> ikonia: I don't think I can get the netadmin to upgrade IDS
<susundberg> wildbat: yes. NAT to be configured with DHCP from the modem, and PC's using fixed IP and gateway set to router ?
<Kartagis> ikonia: the chances are next to none
<ikonia> Kartagis: why ?
<asdjaputra> !xfce | PythonSnake
<ubottu> PythonSnake: please see above
<Kartagis> ikonia: thickheads
<susundberg> (Nat to be configured == nat machine IP/gateway settings from modem)
<ikonia> Kartagis: why would someone block the more secure version of SSH - but leave it open for the less secure version
<PythonSnake> ubottu is a bot ?
<ubottu> PythonSnake: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> Kartagis: then you'll need to research package pinning and re-install openssh once the package is pinned
<Kartagis> !ubottu | PythonSnake
<ubottu> PythonSnake: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<PythonSnake> ubottu: huh ??
<ubottu> PythonSnake: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<qin> Kartagis: Does netcat is blocked too?
<teetasse> hahaha
<PythonSnake> lol
<Kartagis> ...and this goes on
<Kartagis> qin: no idea, why?
<asdjaputra> !xfce | PythonSnake
<ubottu> PythonSnake: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
 * Kartagis shakes fist at the netadmin
<PythonSnake> go xubuntu
<Kartagis> ikonia: thanks
<qin> Kartagis: Test nc, since it is capable of tunneling (never did it with ssh, yet)
<teetasse> PythonSnake: let asdjaputra support you with teamview (if he is willing) and go for xfce... but first clear up 5GB of your hard disk... i don't think you want him to watch you moving  all your private data
<asdjaputra> haha
<Repox> Hi - anyone has an alternate solution to this bug (Evolution is not able to connect to Microsoft Exhange because it's not version 2000/2003)? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution-exchange/+bug/206346
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 206346 in evolution-exchange (Ubuntu) "evolution will not connect to exchange 2007 server" [Low,Incomplete]
<asdjaputra> i'm not that bad
<wildbat> susundberg:  if he setup that way it is like a switch connected PCs and modem since all in LAN side  ~ router there is unless unless PCs is setup to share the internet with NAT ~ or else ~ same story ~ ( only one IP to the internet ) ~
<dr_Willis> 5gb is barely enough for any real work
<PythonSnake> teetasse: why 5gb ?
<teetasse> asdjaputra: backtrack-hacker :P
<asdjaputra> PythonSnake, minimal space required for xfce and stuffs such as accessories
<dr_Willis> id say 10gb as a min
<teetasse> PythonSnake: because 5GB is enough to use xubuntu
<asdjaputra> teetasse, i'm on blankon now, not backtrack
<qin> Kartagis: By the way, is it client or server problem? http://goo.gl/E2Og4
<PythonSnake> I thought 3 gb was enough
<teetasse> PythonSnake: yes, but then you cam't save any bigger stuff and always have to worry about space
<asdjaputra> PythonSnake, for minimal command line system
<hroi> hello
<asdjaputra> but for Xfce you use around 5 GB of your HD space
<dr_Willis> 3gb to install.. then what? no spave to do work in
<asdjaputra> dr_Willis, totally forgot! :o
<hroi> I just wen to download myself the latest ubuntu 64bit iso
<asdjaputra> PythonSnake, save maximum space you can for data
<dr_Willis> go get a 16gb flash if you ned space
<PythonSnake> can I access my files from xubuntu ?
<PythonSnake> aka photos pictures videos and stuff
<asdjaputra> PythonSnake, files in Windows yes
<hroi> the website gave me a file called ... ...desktop_amd64.iso
<Kartagis> qin: if you are asking if it's a problem with the machine I'm ssh'ing to, no
<PythonSnake> I need to worry about hardware compatibility too
<PythonSnake> -.-
<hroi> however Im going to use this on an intel core 2
<dr_Willis> hroi:  so?
<dr_Willis> its 64bit
<hroi> dr_Willis: right, but why name it amd64 ??
<dr_Willis> old.standard
<qin> Kartagis: So you cannot use client, coz silly admin?
<hroi> dr_Willis: why name the distro iso amd
<asdjaputra> hroi, amd is the first company to manufacture 64 bit processors
<teetasse> PythonSnake: do you use a laptop?
<Kartagis> qin: exactly
<PythonSnake> yes
<dr_Willis> amf had it firsy
<asdjaputra> hroi, its not the distro, its the processor type
<teetasse> PythonSnake: are you connected with wireless or cable?
<asdjaputra> intel 32-bit, or AMD 64-bit
<hroi> dr_Willis: I doubt amd was the first to produce a 64bit processor.
<asdjaputra> hroi, they were.
<PythonSnake> teetasse: wireless
<dr_Willis> first common one
<qin> Kartagis: Just try nc ip_of_sshserver 22
<wildbat> linux will be more friendly if they drop those "old" standard ;p
<PythonSnake> wifi :)
<asdjaputra> hroi, and its kept tradition to name 64-bit distros amd64
<dr_Willis> you adked why.. this is why
<hroi> asdjaputra: first time I see that, used to be calle x86_64
<hroi> ohh well
<dr_Willis> x86 is in kernel versiins info
<asdjaputra> hroi, so that's compatible from i386 to amd64
<hroi> dr_Willis: ok so this distro also has binaries optimized for the intel I guess.
<teetasse> PythonSnake: the computer you sue to caht here... is that the one you want to use for xubuntu?
<asdjaputra> dr_Willis, isn't it i386 processor
<asdjaputra> i386-i486-i586 etc.?
<ziniman> Hey, how can I forward 'time dd'- output to a file? > and >> doesn't work
<PythonSnake> teetasse: sue to caht here?
<Kartagis> qin: nc: getaddrinfo: Name or service not known
<teetasse> PythonSnake: use tho chat here ... sorry for the typos
<PythonSnake> yes
<viliny> don't forget 286
<dr_Willis> they are 64 bit binaries. not cpu specific or optmized
<teetasse> PythonSnake: ok, if you move some of your movies and pictures to your external hard disk, hoch much space do you think can you free up?
<asdjaputra> viliny, oh yes, old times..
<teetasse> on your hdd
<Collin2> I GOT IT!
<PythonSnake> 149 gb
<PythonSnake> or more
<PythonSnake> :)
<hroi> dr_Willis: ok goog to know, thought that the distro would at least pick out an optimized kernel for my cpu
<Collin2> it wasnt working at first
<Collin2> but then i restarted everything
<PythonSnake> max is 250 gb
<dr_Willis> PythonSnake:  make backups befor resizeing.
<Collin2> and left my MODEM off
<asdjaputra> PythonSnake, wow
<Collin2> booted my MODEM LAST
<Collin2> and now internet, and local is working
<qin> Kartagis: How? can you ping your server?
<Collin2> on both machines
<Collin2> thank you guys, so much
<teetasse> PythonSnake: are you serious? you keep us busy with thinkg how to solve your problem of minimal space and the you tell us that?
<Kartagis> qin: netadmin blocks pings
<Kartagis> grr
<ziniman> Hey I need answers NOW, how can I forward 'time dd'- output to a file? > and >> doesn't work
<Collin2> susundberg, qin, and wildbat
 * Kartagis again shakes fist at the netadmin
<Collin2> thank you
<PythonSnake> teetasse: no -.-
<PythonSnake> jk
<ikonia> ziniman: that attitude will get you no answers NOW
<teetasse> PythonSnake: just put some of your movies on the external one, and install normal ubuntu
<wildbat> Collin2:  u re welcome
<asdjaputra> PythonSnake, so?
<Collin2> wildbat:
<Collin2> 1 problem
<asdjaputra> teetasse, psh, i like fluxbox better to be installed than Unity
<ziniman> ikonia: I know, but.. *sigh*
<Collin2> ipv6 isnt working on either machine now
<Collin2> :(
<ikonia> ziniman: maybe next time, adjust your attitude and you will get answers
<PythonSnake> teetasse: xubuntu or no ?
<wildbat> Collin2: most router and/or isp don't support
<ziniman> ikonia: the problem is that I have no time now
<asdjaputra> PythonSnake, fluxbuntu
<ziniman> ikonia: so..
<qin> Kartagis: Did you think of changeing ssh port?
<ikonia> ziniman: then you just need to explain that, rather than demanding answers "NOW"
<Collin2> wildbat: it was working before
<Collin2> it was native
<teetasse> asdjaputra: to be honest i am a bit bad at PythonSnake to waste my time ... i wish he installed unity... or windows vista
<Collin2> its probably the router
<Collin2> that doesnt support it
<wildbat> Collin2: if your isp do / you need new router ~
<sammmy> how does ubuntu tweek actually tweek the os?
<Collin2> ye
<Collin2> its okay
<Collin2> ipv4 is fine
<Collin2> for now
<FloodBot1> Collin2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ziniman> ikonia: explain? explain why I need answer asap?
<Collin2> thank you.
<ikonia> sammmy: it just changes config files and the gconf settings, I recommend you don't need it
<ikonia> ziniman: dead easy "I'm looking for help, I'm short on time so a quick reply would be appricated how do I....." rather than I need help NOW !
<asdjaputra> teetasse, i dont understand
<PythonSnake> teetasse: huh ?
<PythonSnake> lol me too
<viliny> what does ">" do in shell?
<hroi> dr_Willis: is there any difference package repository wise between ubuntu desktop and ubuntu server ?
<teetasse> asdjaputra: fluxbuntu is not well supportet either... he should go for xubuntu... fluxbox can be intalled later... i don't know how comfortable newbies with fluxbox are... maythings different (mostly better) from windows
<asdjaputra> teetasse, you feel bad for wasting your time answering PythonSnake ?
<dr_Willis> sammmy:  gconf settings for the most part
<dr_Willis> hroi: no
<asdjaputra> teetasse, xfce vs fluxbox
<viliny> im looking at my old line in crontab that outputs sysinfo to a file on my web server every 10 minutes but i can't understand it anymore :p
<hroi> dr_Willis: I would like to use the server version, but worry that it uses less current packages.
<PythonSnake> :(
<asdjaputra> PythonSnake, install xubuntu
<dr_Willis> hroi: why use server. you want a gui?
<teetasse> asdjaputra PythonSnake as i understand it, PythonSnake could easily free some GB and install ubuntu without troubles... but instead he keeps me/us busy with thinking about solution for a non existing problem
<asdjaputra> PythonSnake, if you don't like it (for being slow and stuff), you could replace it with fluxbox
<asdjaputra> teetasse, ah, ok dont be mad at him
<hroi> dr_Willis: I want x window support and remote desktop support.
<teetasse> PythonSnake asdjaputra or did i get something wrong?
<bunty> hi all.
<dr_Willis> hroi:  use desktop then
<asdjaputra> PythonSnake, use openbox
<bunty> I just updated my system and now I don't have the unity desktop.
<asdjaputra> PythonSnake, ok whatever size your HDD is free on, install crunchbang
<asdjaputra> #!
<PythonSnake> fluxbox openbox ubuntu xubuntu
<hroi> dr_Willis: ok, however, this will be a multi-user "Server" type setup.
<asdjaputra> it should be able to run on both less memory machine or 250 GB machine
<PythonSnake> confusing
<bunty> I get the message on login that my system doesnt have teh hardware to run unity
<asdjaputra> PythonSnake, pm me, teetasse is mad :p
<dr_Willis> hroi:  wont matter
<bunty> ? I was just running it fine.
<teetasse> asdjaputra: :P just need some time to cool off... then i'm in again
<asdjaputra> k
<hroi> dr_Willis: ok, so no difference in how the kernel is configured to run...
<PythonSnake> lol
<dr_Willis> hroi some little things but probely nothing to worry about
<hroi> dr_Willis: I have heard rumours that distros like Ubuntu, tweek the kernels
<teetasse> asdjaputra: is chrunchbang ubuntu based?
<asdjaputra> teetasse, yes, but since version 10 its debian based
<PythonSnake> teetasse: lol
<teetasse> asdjaputra: cool... might ceck it out when i feel funny
<teetasse> asdjaputra: i would still recommend xubuntu to PythonSnake ... because xfce is minimal enough, and ubuntu offers the support...
<teetasse> asdjaputra: i think our friend would be killed with rtfm-answers in the debian irc
<hroi> dr_Willis: thanks!
<dr_Willis> you could have installed ubuntu 5x time by now  heh
<asdjaputra> hahaha
<asdjaputra> true
<asdjaputra> debian channel is for advanced users i think
<asdjaputra> beginners start with ubuntu
<asdjaputra> and ends with debian
<dr_Willis> then come back
<teetasse> true
<ntkm> hi
<asdjaputra> hi
<asdjaputra> hihihi
<jkup> sup
<teetasse> although i started my linux experinece with gentoo - baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad idea :P
<dr_Willis> learning the fundamentals  and distro wont matter much
<sammmy> where's the gconf settings located?
<ikonia> sammmy: in a gconf database, it's not a flat file
<teetasse> PythonSnake: so can you free up 5GB? you will need this space to install xubuntu. if you lake it and want to use it more often you still can resize the partitions later
<teetasse> lake = like
<PythonSnake> teetasse: asdjaputra told me to get ubuntu
<PythonSnake> lol
<teetasse> PythonSnake: ubuntu is good too
<asdjaputra> 200GB > go for ubuntu
<asdjaputra> but use 10.04
 * teetasse agrees with asdjaputra 
<sammmy> ikonia: what do you mean?
<PythonSnake> why not 11 ?
<ikonia> sammmy: exactly what I've said
<ikonia> PythonSnake: look, stop asking these questions and try it - see if you like it, if you don't, you just change it
<asdjaputra> PythonSnake, buggy
<ikonia> PythonSnake: you seem to be just asking the same question over and over again
<asdjaputra> ikonia, easy there
<ikonia> asdjaputra: it's fine, we are just covering the same over and over again, the advice has been given, try it - it's that simple
<teetasse> PythonSnake: 10.04 is a LTS version.. LongTermSupport that means, that they are more stable and better tested
<jkup> do you have to declare intergers with $
<ikonia> jkup: in what respect ?
<sammmy> ikonia: how do I access the gconf database?
<ikonia> sammmy: you use the gconf2 tool
<aman> I wanna get alert about CPU temp in natty
<teetasse> PythonSnake: also, you will not have that strange unity interface, which might be bestranging for windows-conversts
<jkup> say i prompt the user "how old are you"
<jkup> and i wanna print echo "oh so you are $(number they chose)"
<aman> earlier i used ComputerTemp but its not available in Natty
<ikonia> jkup: what language are you trying to write in ?
<jkup> Bash
<aman> any help please???
<Kartagis> !info ssh
<ubottu> ssh (source: openssh): secure shell client and server (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.8p1-1ubuntu3 (natty), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<ikonia> jkup: then no, $ does not mean an interger it's just a varibable, you may also want to try ##bash
<sammmy> ikonia, AKA Configuration Editor?
<ikonia> sammmy: no idea
<jkup> ikonia:Whats thats supposed to mean? ima newb haha jk x]]] thanks
<sammmy> so is gconf like the windows' registry?
<ikonia> jkup: it means $ is not an interger it's just any variable, you may also want to try the ##bash channel for bash help
<dr_Willis> jkup:  there are many bssh guides out there
<dr_Willis> sammy  similer in idea
<jkup> oh snap my bad i thought i was in the #bash channel oops
<dbugger> Hello guys. Can someone explain me when I use keytool, I get this message? " Keystore file exists, but is empty: dbugger.keystore"
<dr_Willis> jkup:  they will say go read some guides
<dr_Willis>  :)
<aman> plztell me how  to get alert about CPU temp in natty
<dr_Willis> !sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<jkup> yeah i know x] they just said it
<gry> aman: cpu temperature?
<aman> yaa actually its getting hot
<aman> i wanna audible alarm using Beep command
<gry> aman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4276333&postcount=8
<dirtycookie> hello people, i just have installed ubuntu 11.04 and my problem is that i have a little old 19" screen that doesn't tell the OS about it's screen resolutions that it can make
<dirtycookie> how can i add a screen resolution manually?
<aman> thnx but that dont give me any option to get alarms
<gry> dirtycookie: System -> Preferences -> Monitors
<Kartagis> ikonia: I'm trying package pinning, I've typed sudo apt-get install openssh-server=5.3p1-3ubuntu6 but it says it doesn't have this version. any ideas?
<ikonia> Kartagis: does it have that version in the ubuntu version you are using ?
<gry> !info computertemp
<ubottu> computertemp (source: computertemp): computer temperature monitor applet for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6.1-1.1 (natty), package size 47 kB, installed size 432 kB
<gry> aman: ^^^
<gry> aman: (might have an alarm, not sure)
<johngilbrough> How do I edit the system crontab?  If I do a "sudo crontab -e", I get "no crontab for root".
<jrib> johngilbrough: why?
<ikonia> johngilbrough: there is no default crontab for root
<Akkar1n> nobody got a clue what the problem with my fallback to gdm is? :/
<aman> <gry>: thnx alot,,,  let me explore it further
<teetasse> Akkar1n: nope, sorry
<jrib> !helpme | Akkar1n
<ubottu> Akkar1n: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<qin> Neat!
<johngilbrough> The reason for editing it is to change a time.
<ikonia> johngilbrough: a time ?
<anon__> dirtycookie, xrandr
<johngilbrough> The time a process runs each day.
<ikonia> johngilbrough: just do "sudo crontab -e" then and put a crontab in, there is no crontab for root, so you will make one
<jrib> johngilbrough: what do you want to edit exactly?  If you want to edit /etc/crontab, then just use a text editor
<IanPM-W> I have an interesting problem. My 11.4 install won't see, or bring up my eth0. Although the driver is apparently present
<gry> johngilbrough: /etc/crontab
<Kartagis> ikonia: yes. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/openssh/1:5.3p1-3ubuntu6
<technikfreak> hi which player is good for searhcing music and play
<technikfreak> like winamp or itnues
<technikfreak> but not o heavy
<johngilbrough> There we go.  Thank you.
<technikfreak> in ubuntu
<gry> johngilbrough: ikonia gave one for root, mine if global file, it has a few lines at its top.
<Kartagis> technikfreak: clementine or rhyhtmbox
<bullgard4> What DEB program package contains the kernel documentation?
<ikonia> Kartagis: I didn't think you where using lucid
<teetasse> technikfreak: i think the one with the coolest features is amarok, but it's quite heavy. i'd say rhyhtmbox is waht you might like
<ikonia> bullgard4: I believe the kernel source package contains the documentation, if by documentation you mean the README for that kernel
<Kartagis> ikonia: I am using natty. I thought package pinning was done if you want to install an earlier version
<technikfreak> ok cool thx
<dr_Willis> if an earlier version is in the repos
<johngilbrough> Is there anything to run after you've modified crontab?
<ikonia> Kartagis: you don't use packages from earlier versions, just an earlier package version within your current distro
<ikonia> Kartagis: eg: and earlier natty package for you
<ikonia> johngilbrough: no
<johngilbrough> ok - thank you
<misaq> hello everyone
<technikfreak> yeah i ahve a netbool so
<gry> misaq: Hello there.
<ectospasm> shottech1: sorry... had to work.
<misaq> can someone  help me with my monitor problem?
<Kartagis> ikonia: I think natty has only 5.8p1
<ectospasm> !ask | misaq
<ubottu> misaq: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ikonia> Kartagis: can't do it then
<rajkosto> how do i install sun java6 in natty ?
<misaq> my CRT monitor turns off frequently
<bullgard4> ikonia: Thank you.
<BasisBit> how to downgrade from 11.04 with unity to an older one with gnome?
<DJones> !classic | BasisBit
<ubottu> BasisBit: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<ikonia> BasisBit: you can't downgrade, you need to re-install
<gry> rajkosto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10530065&postcount=5
<gry> BasisBit: Select "Ubuntu classic" at the bottom of login screen.
<rajkosto> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java instructions give me a 404 in apt-get update
<misaq> does anyone know why my monitor is turning off
<Kartagis> ikonia: in what section can I see openssh version on http://packages.ubuntu.com
 * BasisBit doesn't like 11.04..
<asdjaputra> !details | misaq
<ubottu> misaq: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<gry> rajkosto: Details, please? What URL is it failing to get?
<ikonia> Kartagis: what ?
<rajkosto> gry, the one that apt-add adds
<rajkosto> both of them
<rajkosto> the one you just gave with forums works
<gry> BasisBit: Downgrade usually is not an option. You aither 1) customise or 2) choose another distro. Downgrade is eventually unsafe.
<gry> BasisBit: (And the login screen has n option to do what you want, anyway)
<gry> rajkosto: Pastebin please?
<rajkosto> lost it now
<rajkosto> so
<DJones> BasisBit: You have seen that you can still use gnome 2 with 11.04 by selecting it at the login screen
<rajkosto> if you follow the page tutorial you will get it
<misaq> can it be due to Ubuntu?
<BasisBit> gry: yes... I think I will go with option 2 (another distro)
<misaq> when I turn on my computer, sometimes the monitor doesn't start
<gry> BasisBit: You are highly advised to try the option at login screen, though. :-)
<gry> misaq: Please add hardware details on that.
<rajkosto> what is this unity ulshit
<BasisBit> gry: I did... but unity is not the only thing I don't like about 11.04..
<asdjaputra> !language | rajkosto
<ubottu> rajkosto: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<dork> what's the trick to making the entire tool bar transparent?
<xt3mp0r_> i have installed ubuntu within windows, now i want to install ubuntu directly and remove windows, but still preserve all my data. How can i do it?
<misaq> I am using SyncMaster MB1763
<asdjaputra> dork, use clearlooks theme and make it transparent
<gry> dork: Toolbar of what application?
<Kartagis> !info ssh
<ubottu> ssh (source: openssh): secure shell client and server (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.8p1-1ubuntu3 (natty), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<admngy2> hi guys.  can someone help me find version control on this server?  All I know is that "version control was hosted as a bare Git repository on the [...] server. It is currently not running this way because I was halfway through setting up Gitosis."
<ikonia> Kartagis: what do you want to know ?
<admngy2> if someone wrote you that ,would you expect the version control to still be there somewhere?  (Like old versions and stuff)
<Kartagis> !info ssh lucid
<ubottu> ssh (source: openssh): secure shell client and server (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.3p1-3ubuntu6 (lucid), package size 1 kB, installed size 44 kB
<admngy2> This person left suddenly and without cooperating much on the handout. They had been the CTO responsible for 100% of the code and sys admin.
<ikonia> Kartagis: you can't use lucid packages with natty
<JelteL> xt3mp0r_ I think you should copy your /home folder to usb, install Ubuntu the normal way and then copy your files back to ubuntu?
<dork> gry: the main toolbar in classic view, toggling transparency only makes the middle transparent and not the task manager or the drop down menus
<JelteL> something like that
<Kartagis> ikonia: so I have to luck but persuade netadmin to upgrade IDS?
<xt3mp0r_> JelteL: All my main data is in window drives, which get mounted on ubuntu. No other way then backup and restore?
<ikonia> Kartagis: or not use natty
<nopz___> Hi there
<JelteL> dunno, Iḿ no expert ;-)
<gry> nopz___: Hello.
<xt3mp0r_> JelteL: np :P
<BasisBit> maybe you should make this channel invite only and "outsource" the support-requests to forums...
<gry> BasisBit: IRC support is faster. :-)
<baremetal> Has anyone here running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS been able to install kernel 2.6.39 as a deb package?
<baremetal> Perhaps: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/kernel-ppa
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Guys, why my numpad keys from time to time begin to act like mouse cursor??? I have to go to system-keyboard and disable this stubid function but it sometimes go back again.
<ikonia> baremetal: no, 10.04 is not build on .39 so that is not supported/good idea
<xt3mp0r_> i have installed ubuntu within windows, now i want to install ubuntu directly and remove windows, but still preserve all my data. How can i do it? anyone?
<gry> xt3mp0r_: Please stand by.
<baremetal> ikonia, are you running  Ubuntu 10.04 LTS ?
<xt3mp0r_> gry: okay
<ikonia> baremetal: yes
<baremetal> ikonia, Are you running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS  with kernel 2.6.32  AND  *2.6.38* as a deb package?
<ikonia> no, I'm not running beyond the base supported kernel
<baremetal> Is anyone here  running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS  with kernel 2.6.32  AND  *2.6.38* as a deb package?
<jrib> baremetal: ask your real question
<ikonia> baremetal: probably not as it's not a supported configuration
<gry> baremetal: What are you actually trying to do, please?
<IanPM-W> Is there a way to elevate permissions through the GUI so that I can edit a file owned by root?
<IanPM-W> it seems complicated
<gry> !gksu | IanPM-W
<ubottu> IanPM-W: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<jrib> IanPM-W: what file?
<IanPM-W> ah ha!
<IanPM-W> thanks :)
<gry> Sure.
<IanPM-W> I'm looking into some /etc/network/interface stuff
<IanPM-W> it's just simpler to do so through the GUI
<elementz> hi all. my new and first hads SSD arrived today. Is there anything I should watch out for, when installing Natty? Filesystem/alignment/partitioning aso? I haven't found a good guide yet. Mabye some of you have some experience already?
<jrib> IanPM-W: keep in mind interfaces are managed through network-manager by default nowadays
<baremetal> gry, i am trying to install 2.6.39  as a deb package  on LTS. Can not find 2.6.39 but I can find 2.6.38
<gry> baremetal: Then package it. :-)
<movan2011> IanPM-W why not press Alt+F2 and type "gksu nautilus <path>" where <path> points to the file you want to edit.  Oh and don't add the quotes.
<gry> baremetal: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/
<ikonia> baremetal: why do you want that kernel ?
<movan2011> @IamPN-W:  Sorry, meant gedit not nautilus.
<IanPM-W> jrib, the problem I have, is that the network interfaces thing doesn't show up eth0
<IanPM-W> and I'm trying to troubleshoot i t
<movan2011> Seem to be obsessed with nautilus today.
<IanPM-W> it was working, but seems to have stopped somehow
<cloudyLights> hi
<IanPM-W> I might have done something, but I really have no idea what
<gry> hi cloudyLights
<IanPM-W> so if anyone has bright ideas about how to get eth0 back
<IanPM-W> I'd love to hear them
<cloudyLights> I use 11.04 , when I insert a SD card I see this:
<gry> hi beginer
<cloudyLights> I get a window saying unable to mount 4.0 GB
<beginer> gry, hello
<cloudyLights> gvfs and xfce are installed and used
<baremetal> gry, i want 2.6.39 because it has certain drivers i would like to have. among them which is unique to 2.6.39 is zd1211rw (Wireless drivers for zydas chipset  usb adapter) whis supports AP mode
<cloudyLights> how to let my user mount the SD via gvfs?
<Kartagis> damn you netadmin!
<baremetal> gry: have you seen  http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/kernel-ppa    ???
<cloudyLights> baremetal: I was looking for someone to tell me how good is the zd as a AP
<ikonia> baremetal: zd1211rw has been in the kernel since 2.6.18
<cloudyLights> but AP is only recent
<seravitae> hello i have a question about synaptic. it is kind of a programmign question though. I was wondering how when you go 'applying changes' in synaptic - it shows a terminal window inside the application.
<baremetal> ikonia,  zd1211rw has been in the kernel a long time but only 2.6.39  gives you zydas  AP mode
<seravitae> I want to write a program that has a terminal inside it - i have no idea how it is done. anyone have any ideas?
<ikonia> baremetal: by AP mode, do you mean "master" mode ?
<baremetal> YES
<cloudyLights> right
<jrib> seravitae: read the source code :D  Probably look at libvte
<sammmy> suspend for some reason don't keep my workspace.
<ikonia> !info linux-kernel
<ubottu> Package linux-kernel does not exist in natty
<ikonia> oops
<sammmy> Could this be because I've used wubi to install ubuntu?
<ikonia> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.38.8.22 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<ikonia> baremetal: that kernel isn't even in natty, so you're going to be on dubious stability ground as even the later ubuntu release isn't built around it.
<baremetal> i do not use natty, it is buggy as hell and i like a lot of people hate unity
<ikonia> baremetal: maybe worth contacting the PPA owner for some support
<seravitae> jrib - cheers, libvte seems to be it.
<hammoommah> hello poeples
<gry> Hello.
<zamba> anyone using iscsi and multipath here and can help me figure out why failover doesn't work?
<gry> zamba: Only if you ask, explaining what's happening. :-)
<hammoommah> any network specialists?
<gry> hammoommah: Some.
<gry> hammoommah: What's up? :-)
<hammoommah> ok here goes........
<zamba> gry: well, i'm basically new to the whole iscsi/multipath thingy.. i have one lun on a san with two controllers with four ports each.. when doing multipath -ll i see 8 devices in total (/dev/sdb -> /dev/sdi).. where should i create my partitions?
<zamba> gry: http://pastebin.com/Gdv35JWr <- here's the output
<zamba> in /dev/mapper i have mpath0.. is this the device i should be partitioning?
<hammoommah> i have imac plus about 6 other oldish boxes, im looking at setting up home network so me/my wife/my 5 kids can all share resourses plus add a ubuntu media centre. i was thinking of setting up unbuntu server with clients attached and join imac plus media centre to that......... if that makes sense
<dr_willis> hammoommah,  so.. you  'are making a home network' .....
<gry> zamba: That said, I'm nobody myself; all I did was get you ask this question in full in here, be assured that people in here may be able to respond soon. :-)
<zamba> oh
<hammoommah> yep yep
<kdbwnf> Hi. I've just installed firefox 5 and now I can't see the firefox icon in the unity when I'm running firefox. Any ideas to solve it?
<gry> zamba: (Surely this should be a helpful channel overall!)
<hammoommah> 2 in essence
<hammoommah> one from server to clients and one to join server imac media centre
<dr_willis> I dont get why they both cant be the same network
<hammoommah> thats why im here
<hroi> how is ext4 is it good, and interacts well with other systems? nfsmount etc.
<hosting> ку!
<hosting> Русские есть?
<hosting> ;d
<hosting> :D
<hroi> ubuntu suggests ext4 as default
<kdbwnf> Hi. I've just installed firefox 5 and now I can't see the firefox icon in the unity when I'm running firefox. Any ideas to solve it?
<hosting> Hayy! Russian!
<hosting> America faq you
<hosting> ;D
<hosting> agagay
<hosting> hello
<dr_willis> hroi,  you shouldent have any issues
<hosting> I,m in russian
<hosting> who?
<hosting> Давай по русски!
<gry> !ru | hosting
<ubottu> hosting: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<gulzar> error: unable to determine major/minor no. of root device '/dev/disk/by-uuid...........Yo are being dropped to recovery shell. Type exit to try & continue booting. /bin/sh:can't access tty; job control turned off. [ramfs]#
<hroi> dr_willis: thanks, ok ext4 shouldnt have any issues, ext3 most likely wont have any issues.
<aji> hai]
<dr_willis> hroi,  ext2 proberly wouldent be any issues either....
<teetasse> asdfasdfa: so how are things going on with PythonSnake
<dr_willis> hroi,  but thats going a bit far. :)
<PythonSnake> teetasse: go debian
<PythonSnake> :D
<teetasse> PythonSnake: pure debian or chrunchbang?
<dr_willis> I think i could of had Ubuntu installed to 30 machines  since this discussion was started with PythonSnake .... :)
<ikonia> guys - we don't care about non-ubuntu distro dicussion/help in here
<PythonSnake> teetasse: pure
<asdjaputra> what was the discussion about?
<gulzar> ikonia: nice........somebody is there who respects knowledge
<hroi> dr_willis: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4  mentions that I may not be able to nfsmount ext4 on older distros.
<ikonia> gulzar: no, the channels policy is that this channel is for ubuntu support dicussion only - so I respect the topic
<hroi> dr_willis: Ive got no need for exabyte size disks, so ext3 is safe
<dr_willis> hroi,  and how old is old?   Ive never seen anyone mention the issue.
<teetasse> PythonSnake: so install allready finished? asdfasdfa
<asdjaputra> asdfasdfa, lol
<PythonSnake> no
<PythonSnake> 3 hours left
<asdjaputra> asdjaputra
<Murdy> Hello everyone
<gry> hi Murdy
<gulzar> ikonia: yes . But I think one question will not do much harm
<asdjaputra> Debian is a yes go here
<teetasse> PythonSnake: downloading?
<hroi> dr_willis:  I mean, if we have distros that dont come with ext4, 2+ years old,
<Murdy> How are you?
<asdjaputra> Murdy, fine, question please.
<gulzar> ikonia: a long disscussionis surely bad
<ikonia> gulzar: it's a discussion that's been going on for a long time, hence why I'm asking it to stop
<hroi> dr_willis: then those systems wont completely support nfsmount from this system
<gry> Murdy: good, thanks
<ikonia> PythonSnake: are you installing ubuntu, yes/no ?
<Murdy> Is it obligatory to ask questions?
<asdjaputra> Murdy, lol no
<gulzar> go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<PythonSnake> ikonia: no
<dr_willis> hroi,  only thing ive ever had issues with when using ext4 was my  old 'nas' thats linux based only supported ext3 :) or some old live cd's  but  are you really going to be using such old stuff?
<gry> Murdy: in this channel generally yes, otherwise try ther -offtopic channel please
<asdjaputra> ikonia, he/she tried 10.04 and has some compability issues
<dr_willis> !info arista
<ubottu> arista (source: arista): multimedia transcoder for the GNOME Desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6~repack-3 (natty), package size 3845 kB, installed size 6176 kB
<ikonia> PythonSnake: ok - then this discussion isn't for this channel, please take it to #debian or what ever distro channel you're currently using
<gulzar> PythonSnake:teetasse:asdjaputra: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<asdjaputra> its much better #ubuntu-offtopic
<asdjaputra> i am
<ikonia> gulzar: no, that is not a support channel either
<dr_willis> Cool Arista is in the repos. :)  i like it better then Winff
<hroi> dr_willis:  :) I have no choice, my workplace is littered with old linuxes... many put together years ago.
<asdjaputra> gulzar, that's ok we aren't asking for support there
<gulzar> ikonia: but to disscuss abt python.......it will be gud
<gry> gulzar: there is #python too :-)
<hroi> dr_willis: linux upgrades are a big problem... as these boxer are providing services.
<ikonia> gulzar: no, there are channels such as #debian to help him
<asdjaputra> ikonia, lol but he's not even done yey
<dr_willis> hammoommah,  chat in the channel.. You havent really stated what your actual issue is. If its complex. you may want to put the info on a pastebin site.
<asdjaputra> yet*
<gulzar> gry : nice
<ikonia> asdjaputra: it doesn't matter, it's not for this channel
<asdjaputra> hroi, not hammoommah , dr_willis
<asdjaputra> ikonia, k, we're leaving
<dr_willis> asdjaputra,  i am talking to hammoommah  from 10 min ago.. :)
<asdjaputra> dr_willis, oh lol
<hammoommah> hmmmm pastebin site?
<asdjaputra> bye ikonia
<herrgabriel> anybody knows how to pack my current ubuntu install into an ISO so i can deploy it on other machines as well?
<gry> hammoommah: pastebin.ubuntu.com
<dr_willis> hroi,  its sort of scary that your workplace is providing services with  'workplace is littered with old linuxes... many put together years ago.'
<dr_willis> !pastebin | hammoommah
<ubottu> hammoommah: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<compdoc> herrgabriel, that is possible. suggestions were on the mailing list recently
<dr_willis> herrgabriel,  its doable - but can take some work. theres a thread on the topic at the askubuntu.com site i saw just the other day
<dr_willis> herrgabriel,  if its a small setup. you can 'dd' to a file then dd it to the other machines hd's and then resize the filesystmes. and fix the hostname and other bits..
<gulzar> error: unable to determine major/minor no. of root device '/dev/disk/by-uuid...........Yo are being dropped to recovery shell. Type exit to try & continue booting. /bin/sh:can't access tty; job control turned off. [ramfs]#
<herrgabriel> compdoc, do you have a link? i'm not subsribed to the mailinglist :(
<hroi> dr_willis: go and visit any understaffed civil cervice company :)  -- better yet visit a university, they are worse.
<herrgabriel> dr_willis, i was thinking about dd'ing as well, but i figured a nice installer would be better
<dr_willis> herrgabriel,  i did a dd method last week - installed to a 8gb flash drive. tweaked it a little.. then dd'd it to a exernal usb hd. worked better then i thought it would. :)
<compdoc> herrgabriel, if you were to google your question, you should find the mailing lists archives
<dr_willis> herrgabriel,  check askubuntu.com site also. i know they got a question on the topic
<herrgabriel> compdoc, kk
<teetasse> asdfasdfa: where did you and PythonSnake go? - want to  know hwo the story ends
<herrgabriel> thanks all, will try a dd to USB-stick
<PythonSnake> teetasse: lol
<asdjaputra> teetasse, pm
<asdjaputra> teetasse, he decided to go for debian
<hammoommah> @Dr_willis http://imagebin.org/159628
<teetasse> need to find out how to pm in irssi
<gry> teetasse: /query nick message here
<hammoommah> image bin is a great tool :)
<dr_willis> hammoommah,  and the reason for the complex setup is what exactly?
<dnivra> Hello. Is there a typing tutor application that supports the Dvorak layout?
<teetasse> gry: thx
<hammoommah> i thought that was pretty simple lol what would you suggest
<jeru-zw> haven't found any useful info about getting my Canon MG5240 printer/scanner...etc. working under ubuntu
<jeru-zw> PLEASE HELP
<KanocX> does someone know, why vino only listen on ipv6? (ubuntu 10.04)
<dr_willis> jeru-zw,  for the scanner end.. check the SANE homepage to see if its supported.
<dr_willis> !scanner
<ubottu> Scanning software: simple-scan (GNOME), Gwenview (KDE), Xsane. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<bazhang> jeru-zw, linuxprinting.org for the printer
<dr_willis> yea - im not sure the cups.org site mentions canon.  but it might have some info also.
<dr_willis> I learned to not buy canon any more if i want decent linux support.
<compdoc> the world is not ready for ipv6
<jeru-zw> dr_willis, bazhang... so there's nothing like apt-get install all-in-one-canon-driver
<jeru-zw> darn
<jeru-zw> okay thanks, let me check those websites
<dr_willis> jeru-zw,  you are lucky if the thing even has support at all.. :)
<dr_willis> Ive had very bad luck with canon and linux
<Guest47992> HI all! how can i draw a Picture (.png) onto my Desktop (-Wallpaper) which automatically updates every so often?
<Guest47992> I want to follow a webcam
<dr_willis> Guest47992,  you could write a script that pulls in an image, then sets it with one of the many wallpaper commands..
<Guest47992> dr_willis, i dont want it to take my whole Desktop-Background
<dr_willis> there are some autiomated wallpaper changers that might allready do that.   but i never use them any more.. played with some about 2 yrs ago
<dr_willis> Guest47992,  there are 'gadgets/gizmos/widigits' you can use on yoru desktop.
<dr_willis> google gadgets, opera has them also. I think theres gdesklets. and proberly 4+ other ways to do it
<hammoommah> @dr willis would this work better? http://imagebin.org/159629
<jeru-zw> my brother in law wouldn't shut up about linux so finally i installed it on my laptop and desktops, crappy thing is my phones, cameras and printer aren't supported
<jeru-zw> guess i should have set up a dual boot
<dr_willis> most cameras should work as usb storage devices...
<gry> !info desktopnova
<ubottu> desktopnova (source: desktopnova): utility that changes the wallpaper automatically. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-2ubuntu2 (natty), package size 76 kB, installed size 452 kB
<dr_willis> not sure what 'phone' support wouild be :)
<gry> Guest47992: ^^^ see what ubottu said
<hammoommah> @dr willis  only reason i thought of first setup was for wiring, where my adslmodem sits i can have 6 cords running up wall :(
<Guest47992> gry, again.. i dont want to have it on all my screen
<jeru-zw> dr_willis i usually sync my sms, mms and email messages between my phones and computers
<sammmy> is there anyway to get suspend to work with a wubi installation, or is it not possible?
<dr_willis> hammoommah,  i just go   modem -> router  ----- bunch of pc;s and a branch off to  a switch/hub  -- then more pcs    - keeping it simple
<dr_willis> sammmy,  im not sure its possible..   it may need a actual swap partition.
<gry> Guest47992: I suspect that tool changes just the wallpaper, is that what you want?
<jeru-zw> nokia and lg phones
<Guest47992> gry, it is not
<sammmy> dr_willis, doesn't suspend just work off the ram?
<dbugger> why is "keytool" telling me that keystore doesnt exist? :(
<Guest47992> gry, i want to have an image drawn ONTO my Desktop..
<gry> Guest47992: sorry, what does it do that you don't want?
<dr_willis> sammmy,  they alwasy seem to be changeing the names...  I can never which  one is  'to ram' and what one is 'to hard drive'
<Guest47992> gry, i only want to follow a Webcam which updates every so often
<hammoommah> hmmm good idea, can you tell me when using server/virtual client setup is any computing done client side or is it all done on server? is video processing done server side or client side?
<dr_willis> hammoommah,  i imagine it depedns on the server/client setup.
<Guest47992> gry, and i want that picture to be refreshed automatically without opening it every time
<gry> Guest47992: it'd be an image in front of the desktop icons, then? (not exactly a wallpaper, is that correct?)
<Stava> When installing tiger, is cron enabled by default? Also how do I read the reports?
<admgy22> hi guys - how would I find any .git repositories on the whole system please?
<hammoommah> ubuntu 11.04 server with virtual clients linked booting over network cards
<dr_willis> gry,  sounds like he wants one of those picture-frame widgits :)
<gry> admgy22: "locate" command
<admgy22> gry: I'm a very new user, coudl you be more specific please?
<admgy22> gry: like, what is the exact command?
<admgy22> gry: please
<dr_willis> admgy22,    locate .git   -> finds all files with .git in the name.
<gry> admgy22: install catfish for good file search - it's the package name
<dr_willis> !info catfish
<ubottu> catfish (source: catfish): file search tool that support several different engines. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-1 (natty), package size 31 kB, installed size 384 kB
<dr_willis> a front end to locate and find both. ? that could bne handy
<admgy22> dr_willis: would I have to 'sudo locate .git' or is locate good for anyone?
<Guest47992> gry, ok its the following Picture:
<dr_willis> admgy22,  you ONLY need sudo to do 'system wide/config type tasks'
<gry> admgy22: yes, users don't have access to some directories, so running it as root would be good idea
<Guest47992> gry, http://www.meteo.physik.uni-muenchen.de/mesomikro/stadt/temp.png that i want to follow
<dr_willis> admgy22,  your git stuff is hidden somewhere? or un the users home dirs? or where?
<gry> admgy22: (for example on some systems users can't read other users' files)
<Guest47992> gry, i want to have it sitting right on my Desktop
<admgy22> dr_willis: I understand
<gry> admgy22: if you search only for yourself, though, you don't need sudo
<sammmy> dr_willis, suspend is to ram, while hibernate is to drive.
<dr_willis> sammmy,  i seem to recall the terms 'suspend to ram and suspend to disk' used in the past also.. :)
<gry> Guest47992: like wallpaper ?
<dr_willis> or 'sleep and suspend'  or... ect.. :)
<admgy22> dr_willis: yes, it's "hidden" in that I can't find it!
<admgy22> dr_willis: last guy who did all the development left on bad terms
<dr_willis> admgy22,  locate filename       if you have a clue to the filename
<admgy22> dr_willis: this is the exact thing he wrote (1 min) about this:
<Guest47992> gry, no.. just like a Picture.. even Window-framed would be ok
<gry> Guest47992: ah
<dr_willis> !info gdesklets
<ubottu> gdesklets (source: gdesklets): Architecture for desktop applets. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.36.1-4.1build1 (natty), package size 2500 kB, installed size 5776 kB
<dr_willis> the whole desktop-widgit  idea seems to be getting to be a passing fad. :)
<sl33k_> where is the public log of this chan?
<Guest47992> gry, i once had this set up.. but i cant remember how i did that ;)
<gry> dr_willis: link please ? :\ don't want to do a fail search myself if you already know that! :-)
<dr_willis> gry,  link tio which? theres several widgits for  the desktop. I dont use any - any more either. :)
<gry> sl33k_: irclogs.ubuntu.com
<gry> dr_willis: to some sort of a list then please. I'm clueless here myself
<admgy22> dr_willis:  "version control was hosted as a bare Git repository on the [...] server. It is currently not running this way because I was halfway through setting up Gitosis (which I highly recommend, by the way). \p This was done under the expectation that we would be ramping up development"
<dr_willis> admgy22,  so no idea on the git name or anything else. eww.. I dont use git enough to even begin to offer suggestions.
<admgy22> dr_willis: that's the email I got.  Based on that (and the guy has left suddenly and is being totally uncooperative, and I just found out he tarred up and downloaded our (competitively very valuable) server logs right before leaving)..
<admgy22> dr_willis: so based on that... where would you look for version history?  To give you an idea, at the moment I see files and no versioning of any kind
<dr_willis> I dont have near enough git experience to help. Ive only used it the most casual ways
<admgy22> anyone else here?
<rhin01> just as a matter of interest -- compiz fusion -- one of those things that it is assumed everyone wants -- so it's turned on -- it has caused my system major problems all over the place -- system hanging -- virtual desktops don't work -- x2x failing - slow -- I turned it off and I didn't notice anything apart from my system running ok again -- what the hell is compiz fusion?
<admgy22> by the way does "20110104.123925.590510058.3696" look like a directory produced by versioning to you?
<admgy22> it's on the active system
<rhin01> maybe my graphics card isn't beefy enough to drive it (probably) people say a gpu hog
<rhin01> compiz fusion has caused me major problems
<sammmy> so even though ram has nothing to do with the hard drive, there's no way to suspend to ram with a wubi install?
<rhin01> all that for a bit of eye candy
<dr_willis> admgy22,  ithere may be a Git speficic  channel
<rhin01> can anyone hear me in here?
<Dragon[ITA]> hmm
<dr_willis> rhin01,  Hmm?
<rhin01> ok thanks just thought was in a mode or set with a mode thanks dr_willis
<dr_willis> compiz is on by default - its used by unity.. rhin01
<rhin01> dr_willis it's caused my system to lock several times
<compdoc> I hear about Compiz a lot in here, bu6t never knew what it was before now
<rhin01> its caused problems iwth remote desktops with x2x --
<admgy22> dr_willis: thanks I'm trying #git
<dr_willis> rhin01,   it can depend ion your video chiopset also
<rhin01> ok
<rhin01> i've wasted a day because this thing called compiz which doesn't actually do anything is installed by default
<compdoc> Compiz is a compositing manager, which means that it enhances the overall user interaction by adding fancy effects to your windows, from drop shadows to awesome desktop effects like the Desktop Cube or the Expo view.  <- doesnt sound useful
<rhin01> I know this -- but it also is a resource hog -- it will kill and even hang up low level gpus
<dr_willis> rhin01,  it is used by default by unity. so it does do somthing.. its the default window manager for UNITY
<rhin01> I never noticed any effects
<Dragon[ITA]> o.o
<rhin01> all I noticed was teh PAIN of my system hanging and random things to do with graphics going wrong
<rhin01> compiz fusion introduced the only problems I have ever had with ubuntu (major)
<dr_willis> the next release i hear compuiz will be used by unity-2d and work for other non-3d acell setuos
<dr_willis> rhin01,  and whats your video chipset?
<rhin01> not sure
<rhin01> how do I find that out -- tell me and I will get back to you
<ntkm> i am using ubuntu 10.04.can i use unity on it?
<dr_willis> so you have no idea if you have installed the proper 3d drivers.. that would greatly enhance your unity/compiz experience. :)
<gry> !info unity
<ubottu> unity (source: unity): Interface designed for efficiency of space and interaction.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.14-0ubuntu1~natty1 (natty), package size 605 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<rhin01> I don't want a 'unitiz/compiz' 'experience'
<dr_willis> rhin01,  run the  jockey-gtk tool to see if any drivers are reccomended
<gry> rhin01: then just don't use it
<rhin01> NVIDIA accelarated graphics driver installed
<dr_willis> dont worry about it then.. have fun.
<gry> ntkm: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/unity - so that's a ys I guess
<gry> yes*
<dr_willis> unity in maverick is not the same as the one in natty i belive.
<ntkm> thank you
<dr_willis> unless they did some backporting.
 * pappa_bear_ grumbles... and says goodmorning.
<beginer> pappa_bear_, haha, nice nick
<beginer> oooh
<_bear> uhhh
<Bartzy|work> Where "scp -t" flag (and the rest of the "remote side" flags) is documented ? I'm not seeing it in 'man scp'.
<dr_willis> Bartzy|work,  scp is supposed to work virtually identical to the way cp works.. it might be the same as what the cp -t flag does.. (whatever that is...)
<Bartzy|work> dr_willis: I don't think so :|
<rhin01> ok -- how can I be completely sure compiz fusion is disabled in 11.04 -- the "visual effects" tab in system->appearance is no longer there -- people saying elsewhere that selecting "classic desktop (no effects)" only disables the unity desktop -- it doesn't disable compiz fusion - I want it gone
<dr_willis> thats what i recall from the scp guides ive read in the past at least. :)
<rhin01> system->preferences->appearance
<dr_willis> rhin01,  run 'metacity --replace' is one way
<rhin01> ok
<podzinja> How do i add new items to the panel in the new ubuntu?
<dr_willis> Bartzy|work,  checking the man page - it mentions  options detailed in the   see ssh_config(5).      but im not sure what -t would even be for
<podzinja> Is it possible to add items to the panel? Like in the old ubuntu?
<gry> podzinja: right click, "add"
<gry> podzinja: wfm in 11.04
<Bartzy|work> dr_willis: scp -t is what gets executed on the remote side on every SCP you make.
<podzinja> i right click panel, but i nothing happens now
<rhin01> compiz is slowing down any systme IMO
<podzinja> im on 11.04
<dr_willis> Bartzy|work,  not seeint that mentioned at all then.
<dr_willis> podzinja,  if an icon is on the panel. you can right clcik and pin it to the panel
<podzinja> but no more widgets like before?
<Bartzy|work> dr_willis: What ?
<podzinja> i mean the top panel
<dr_willis> Bartzy|work,  im googling all over for 'scp -t' and not finding any mention of it.
<dr_willis> podzinja,  top panel - is very very locked down.
<podzinja> so no more tomboy notes and other stuff on top panel..
<podzinja> why?
<dr_willis> podzinja,  you can get differnt indicator applets that go in the top panel.
<podzinja> and where can i change workspace count
<dr_willis> but the normaly  zoo of applets has been culled back
<dr_willis> theres indicator applets for that podzinja  check askubuntu.com for a list of them all that exist
<Bartzy|work> dr_willis: http://blogs.oracle.com/janp/entry/how_the_scp_protocol_works
<wrek-gar> has anyone ever set up an a.p.?
<gry> wrek-gar: Suppose someone in this channel did, yes. :-)
<wrek-gar> any idea on how to set it up on a desktop?
<dr_willis> Bartzy|work,  so that just says -t = 'to'      :) im not seeing it mentiond in any of the otehr docs ive seen
<thegoodcushion> Anyone got an idea for software that will let me create a study guide?  I don't want a calendar because I want it to be flexible
<dr_willis> Bartzy|work,    These options are for internal usage only and aren't documented.    heh..
<asdjaputra> PythonSnake, hey sorry i got disconnected
<Bartzy|work> dr_willis: Heh.. too bad, they're VERY useful for security :p
<wrek-gar> gry, ?
<asdjaputra> please invite me to the channel
<PythonSnake> ??
<avinashhm> Hi , how to search packages having both words vim, pdf .. ( tried apt-cache search 'vim & pdf' .. didn't work .. any help pls
<rice> Hello, my vim in my ubuntu is in version 7.2, how can i upgrade it into 7.3
<asdjaputra> avinashhm, apt-cache search vim pdf
<dr_willis> rice,  via ppa - would be the best route
<thegoodcushion> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<avinashhm> asdfasdfa, thanks man .. works like a charm
<wrek-gar> gry, still there?
<rice> thx
<gry> wrek-gar: yes
<wrek-gar> gry, any idea on how to configure an a.p.?
<Dragon[ITA]> hmm?
<gry> wrek-gar: Me and this channel are different, while I may have no idea on what an a.p. is, this channel is likely to know; please stand by.
<dr_willis> Animated Puppet?
<wrek-gar> access point
<wrek-gar> wireless access point
<dr_willis> network manager should have stuff in it.  :)
<gry> wrek-gar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessAccessPoint
<wrek-gar> not for a.p.
<djBoLoN> connecting to it through its ip wrek-gar
<dr_willis> thats how i set up  my ad-hoc network yesterday to my phone. and to my router...  theres a 3 wireless method?
<wrek-gar> ioctl[PRISM2_IOCTL_PRISM2_PARAM]: Function not implemented
<wrek-gar>  - outputs this failure under hostapd
<dipankar> hi all
<dr_willis> so this is an ad-hoc network then? or am i confuseing terms?
<gry> wrek-gar: what's that output for? what's your input?
<teetasse> PythonSnake: asdfasdfa will make a new channeö
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<PythonSnake> teetasse
<zelhar> Hello. I need help enabling unity
<wrek-gar> hostapd -d /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf
<dr_willis> zelhar,  you got the proper 3d video drivers installed and going yet?
<dipankar> I am a beginner in developer side of ubuntu. Need help with user authentication process
<dipankar> I am thinking of authenticating user from a server each time a user enter details in the login screen of ubuntu.
<dipankar> Any help where to start with?
<zelhar> anyone ?
<wrek-gar> gry, hostapd -d /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf
<dr_willis> dipankar,  why are you doing this? sounds like its proberly alrleady been done in one way or another...
<dr_willis> zelhar,  you got the proper 3d video drivers installed and going yet? what is your video chipset?
<dr_willis> !ldap
<ubottu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<dr_willis> Isent that what ldap does?  a main server that handles the  login and other features?
<zelhar> I have a new Radeon HD6570 and the 3d driver is still enabled from my old HD3650
<dr_willis> zelhar,  run jockey-gtk and see what driver it reccommends and if its active or not.
<book1> z
<djBoLoN> before i try ,can i hot plug in a 2nd monitor,iḿ on unity ?
<dirtycookie> hello people, i just installed xubuntu freshly and i have a resolution problem. my monitor can do max 1280x1024 but xubuntu detected 1024x768 max
<dirtycookie> how can i add more resolutions manually?
<jking2> hi friends, i've installed xfce4 following the installation metapackage avaiable in the software center, and then I tried to unistalled it by the same way but a lot of xfce4 packages did not go away, is there a command in the terminal that will let me uninstall all the packages that have the xfce4 in it's name?
<zelhar> it says I already have fglrx activated
<nopz___> I have an rsyslog rule and I want to discard any mesasge bellow the rule, so that way it's not in /var/log/syslog. Anyone knows how to do that ?
<impulse9> hi, after upgrading my ubuntu from 10 to 11, my super key stopped working
<impulse9> shortcuts like super+e, super+n don't work anymore
<impulse9> is there a way to fix this?
<book1> i can not enter password in update-manager to install updates. auth window appears and dissapears shaking( like i entered not correct password). how can i fix it?
<kinano> hey everyone
<book1> software-center is the same
<kinano> having problems with upgrading to 11.04, can someone help?
<BlouBlou> kinano: what kind of problems?
<zelhar> Since I installed "unity" When I log in to Ubuntu there are no menu bars, no launcher, and alt-F2 doesn't work, so what should I do ?
<Mandrew> hello if i dont install the restricted extra at install and want to do that later, how do i do that later?
<kinano> bloublou: hey, when the upgrade manager downloads the packages, two files throw erros
<kinano> "size mismatch"
<BlouBlou> zelhar: unistall drivers, reboot, install nouveau, reboot again and done
<BlouBlou> nouveau = experimental ones
<book1>  i can not enter password in update-manager to install updates. auth window appears and dissapears shaking( like i entered not correct password). how can i fix it? maybe this happen cause i ve changed some permissions in /usr
<zelhar> OK I'm gonna try this
<zelhar> thank
<zelhar> thanks
<dr_willis> book1,  you are using your initially made user? can that user do 'sudo -s' from a terminal?
<jking2> hi friends, i've installed xfce4 following the installation metapackage avaiable in the software center, and then I tried to unistalled it by the same way but a lot of xfce4 packages did not go away, is there a command in the terminal that will let me uninstall all the packages that have the xfce4 in it's name?
<book1> dr_willis:  yes. gksudo update-manager works properly too
<dr_willis> book1,  thats weird.
<dr_willis> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<dipankar> dr_willis, I am trying to make a central access system on my small network
<dr_willis> jking2,  it can be difficult to remove all taht stuff. its just how they use meta-packages tio pull in the whold desktop
<dr_willis> jking2,  the url above may help.
<dipankar> dr_willis, I want to authenticate users from server end, not on the client end kept in each room
<dr_willis> dipankar,  i thought that was one of the features of LDAP.
<kinano> so any ideas?
<dipankar> dr_willis, I just went through LDAP.
<book1> dr_willis: i have default ubuntu-desktop
<dr_willis> kinano,  try from a differmt mirror perhaps? could be the servers are getting updated, or have bad packages
<dipankar> dr_willis, can LDAP be customized too?
<kinano> dr_willis: i tried that
<kinano> same problem
<dr_willis> dipankar,  no idea. Ive never used it.
<dr_willis> I imagine it can.. :) everthing else can be customuized to some degree
<jking2> dr_willis: I'll try that, but the thing is that I installed xfce4 not xubuntu, but this "meta command" should work! Thanks!
<dr_willis> jking2,  xubuntu = ubuntu with xcfe.
<drose> hey guys I'm a gentoo guy with a HP netbook that won't boot
<dr_willis> jking2,  xubuntu-desktop is a meta-package that pulls in all needed files for the whole xubuntu setup
<jking2> dr_willis: I know that ;)
<mrdeb> is 1104 a lot faster with more than 512 ram
<drose> how on earth do you debug this distro?
<dr_willis> mrdeb,  more ram is always good..
<jrib> drose: #gentoo
<mrdeb> dr_willis: not always i need to know about 512 and over
<drose> sorry
<dr_willis> mrdeb,  for ubuntu - more then 512 would be a boon...
<drose> I'm a gentoo guy with a HP netbook that won't boot *ubuntu*
<dipankar> dr_willis, I agree with that. But LDAP needs a session  to be started. I was thinking of modifying the login, so that authentication can be verified at the startup itself.
<drose> which means I dunno what to do :)
<gry> drose: what distro is the netbook running
<dr_willis> i would say 1gb over 512 would be a big beinfit.
<drose> 11. ummm?
<jking2> dr_willis: I just wish that if the meta package lets you install all the other packages it will let you uninstall them as well.
<dipankar> drose, can you explain a bit.
<nopz___> I have an rsyslog rule and I want to discard any mesasge bellow the rule, so that way it's not in /var/log/syslog. Anyone knows how to do that ?
<dr_willis> once you start hitting swap partition..  thats where the slow down happens.
<mrdeb> how can it help if the system ising using more htan 200mb
<mrdeb> it has 300 free
<dipankar> drose, what did you do last after which your computer didn't boot?
<dr_willis> jking2,  thats the deal with meta-packages,,. its a bit of a work around a complex probolem with no good answer,.'
<drose> it stops booting with red and white dots.
<dr_willis> mrdeb,  untill you start doing some real work
<sudeep> hi, i have a problem with ubuntu flash video player, whenever i try to play any online video like yoputube, the video runs at fast speed, and also i no sound is there, how could i rectify it please help, i am running ubuntu 11.04 , prior it was working fine, just someday this happened, i dont know why
<mrdeb> but until then does it help or not
<drose> if I boot in recovery mode it runs until it says that
<drose> it's stopping the firewall
<dr_willis> mrdeb,  with yoru logic.. would it be help or not if the system has any ram at all... :)
<dipankar> drose, which version of ubuntu? 11.04?
<dr_willis> mrdeb,  it helps running apps run smoother.. if nothing is running..
<Benkinooby> asdfasdfa, what was our channel again?
<drose> mrdeb you need more than 512Mb RAM if you want to run firefox or something equally hungry.
<mrdeb> but does ti help if you get close to 512 only or even if not
<dr_willis> once You hit swap partiton.. you  have just put on the breaks...
<drose> yes i just checked
<drose> 11.04
<mrdeb> there is no swap
<sudeep>  hi, i have a problem with ubuntu flash video player, whenever i try to play any online video like yoputube, the video runs at fast speed, and also i no sound is there, how could i rectify it please help, i am running ubuntu 11.04 , prior it was working fine, just someday this happened, i dont know why
<dipankar> sundeep, have you tried uninstalling and installing firefox again?
<sudeep> no the problem also occurs with google chrome
<GeekMan> im trying to run clamscan using cron    i type crontab        in the editor i type 0,0,*,*,1 /usr/bin/clamscan -v -r /srv      it returns    "/tmp/crontab.eKm6SW/crontab":1: bad hour
<GeekMan> errors in crontab file, can't install
<kinano> dr_willis: here's the error "Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libp/libproxy/libproxy0_0.3.1-2ubuntu5_i386.deb Size mismatch
<kinano> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libp/libproxy/python-libproxy_0.3.1-2ubuntu5_all.deb Size mismatch
<drose> if there's no swap then when you hit 511Mb RAM or so, the system will just close programs
<kinano> "
<jrib> !cron | GeekMan
<ubottu> GeekMan: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<jrib> GeekMan: you don't use commas...
<dipankar> drose, so you can see the grub menu, but can't get past the boot screen, right?
<snkr> Anybody has any idea when libreoffice 3.4 will be added to ubuntu repository?
<sudeep> dipankar the problem also occurs in google chrome
<GeekMan> oh?
<mrdeb> snkr: in 1110 probably
<drose> yes
<rinkukokiri> anyone have experience with laptop LCD display inverters?
<drose> thanks dipankar
<GeekMan> so then i would use 0 0 * * 1
<bazhang> rinkukokiri, hardware?
<dr_willis> close programs.. or crash badly. :)
<drose> typical
<dipankar> sudeep, what about other browsers? are they behaving the same?
<rinkukokiri> bazhang, asked, they are  not responding to my question
<bazhang> rinkukokiri, ##hardware and be patient
<drose> now it's changed; last text is
<GeekMan> THANKS :P
<rinkukokiri> bazhang, ASKED and they IGNORED ME
<sudeep> dipankar, I have chrome and firefox, both behaving like this
<bazhang> rinkukokiri, #ubuntu-offtopic then
 * rinkukokiri facepalms
<snkr> mrdeb: can i upgrade my libreofice in 10.04 from apt?
<mrdeb> snkr: probably
<drose> "Skipping profile in /etc/apparmor.d/disable: usr.bin.firefox       [OK]
<dipankar> drose, can you check this out: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-boot-ubuntu-linux-rescue-mode/
<mrdeb> use the ppa if u need 2
<user__> hi
<drose> i have xp with inverters
<dipankar> drose, I am not sure though, this option is still available on 11.04
<dipankar> sudeep, do you have adobe flash player installed?
<snkr> mrdeb: but the current libreoffice ppa doesn't seem to have 3.4 (it says your libreoffice is up to date)
<drose> there is no cdrom drive in this
<drose> it won't boot from USB either.
<sudeep> dipankar, yes it is installed , because the videos were running fine couple of days ago, just from yesterday this is happening, i dont understand what might have caused this
<mrdeb> snkr: which one the ubuntu or you added the libre ppa separately
<drose> i mean it will
<dipankar> drose, how did you install in first place? :P
<drose> but it wont boot11.04
<dipankar> ohk
<drose> i didn't it's not mine
<_ting_> hi
<_ting_> could anyone help me?
<drose> but it can boot win7 or sysrescuecd okay
<_ting_> is in linux any limitation for the app to get a maximum virutal memory ?
<admgy22> hi - what's in /usr/src normally?
<_ting_> I am trying to run one app that has to process a lot of date
<drose> _ting_ your app needs to be 64-bit to address more than, um, i forget.....
<snkr> mrdeb: i added  the ppa with "sudo apt-add-repository ppa:libreoffice/ppa" in ubuntu 10.04
<siavoshkc> _ting_: ok
<drose> admgy22 source code for stuff that needs it
<admgy22> drose: it's not where our own application's source code would be kept, is it?
<dipankar> sudeep, can you try removing and installing adobe flash player again?
<drose> not usually
<_ting_> but when the app get 920mb of memory, the app get into a unitenruptible and sync_page waiting channel
<drose> code that other things need
<sudeep> dipankar hmm, ok
<mads-> Can I make a bash script that only copies files in a directory and not the directories?
<Guest89499> niko
<_ting_> so i have some virtual memory limit?
<_ting_> my physical memory consumption is low
<sudeep> dipankar, i will do it , lets see
<drose> for example the video driver modules want the source code for the kernel.  That's where they look
<Guest89499> where can i find the persian room
<bazhang> #ubuntu-ir Guest89499
<jrib> mads-: sure
<admgy22> it has this stuff in it: agentzh-headers-more-nginx-module-(numbers), masterzen-gninx-upload-progress-module(numbers) and same iwth different (numbers) nginx nginx-0.7.67 and then a lot more nginx versions, nginx_upload_module_(number) with two different numbers, and then one uwsgi-0.9.6.2
<drose> mads- try not using -r
<admgy22> would any of that be our stuff?
<dipankar> hey, someone help me out too! :P Is there any way I bypass the default gnome login and introduce a server authentication at login?
<drose> How can one debug a non-booting ubuntu install?  Can I avoid loading drivers somehow?
<admgy22> I'm looking for the code to our application on this live server
<jrib> drose: how did you install?
<drose> dipankar what server do you want to auth against?
<kinano> i get the following error when i try to upgrade to 11.04
<drose> jrib someone else did
<Guest89499> where is persian room
<kinano> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libp/libproxy/libproxy0_0.3.1-2ubuntu5_i386.deb Size mismatch
<Guest89499> ?
<kinano> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libp/libproxy/python-libproxy_0.3.1-2ubuntu5_all.deb Size mismatch
<kinano> any idea why?
<jrib> drose: how did that person install?
<djBoLoN> #ubuntu-ir Guest89499
<drose> probably by usb
<jrib> drose: ask?
<dipankar> drose, I am trying to make a central access system. So I am trying to run a script that will check the user credentials at the server end on a network, rather than on the systm
<OldFarter> hey
<OldFarter> whats up about 32bit version being recomended
<BlouBlou> OldFarter: if you don't know what to choose, select it, so it will work in all computers
<jrib> OldFarter: if your hardware supports 64bit, use it
<dipankar> OldFarter, most systems still have 32bit support, so 32bit recommended
<OldFarter> well its a new i3 m380 processor
<drose> dipankar you mean like samba?
<OldFarter> this one is 64bit i think?
<DDD> where is persian room?
<mads-> #ubuntu-pervs
<OldFarter> what about 4gb ram with 32bit how does that work?
<drose> How can one debug a non-booting ubuntu install?  Can I avoid loading modules somehow?
<drose> OF you lose some because of the video allocation, try googlr.
<bazhang> OldFarter, with linux-generic-pae yes
<DDD> l
<dipankar> drose, nope. Those require to start the service. I want to send the credentials and get them checked at the server for access (where a group of large number of user credentials will be stored)
<PiX3L> How can I configure my Ubuntu 10.10 for supporting Home theater 2.1 support?
<jophish_> hi all
<DDD> where is persian room
<DDD> ?
<jophish_> I'd like to use gcc 4.6 or 4.7 on ubuntu 10.04
<dipankar> drose, I might be a bit confused myself.
<PiX3L> How can I configure my Ubuntu 10.10 for supporting Home theater 2.1?*
<bazhang> ddd #ubuntu-ir
<jophish_> What's the ebst way of doing this?
<jophish_> I'm compiling it from source at the moment
<ultrixx> OldFarter: still there?
<jophish_> but installing from a binary would be much better
<OldFarter> yes
<dipankar> sudeep, did that work?
<OldFarter> trying to figure out to do
<ultrixx> OldFarter: if you have an i3 you should certainly use 64 bit if you have 4gb or more ram installed
<kinano> upgrade to 11.04 fails - i receive error when downloading packages (Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libp/libproxy/libproxy0_0.3.1-2ubuntu5_i386.deb Size mismatch
<jophish_> adding debian sid to my sources.list adds gcc4.6, btu has too many conflicts
<kinano> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libp/libproxy/python-libproxy_0.3.1-2ubuntu5_all.deb Size mismatch) can someone help please?
<Drake|> Hey. when i run df -h I see that one of my disks are full. but even if I move files away. it still shows as full..
<ultrixx> OldFarter: i3 can still work in 32 bit mode and will run 32 bit ubuntu of course.
<Drake|> and i can't create even a folder cos it sais oo disk space
<OldFarter> ofcourse
<ultrixx> OldFarter: but in 32 bit mode you will not be able to address all of your memory. so in 32 bit you will see 3 or 3.5 gb ram and not more
<drose> drake somespaceisreserved for root
<OldFarter> well does ubuntu have a official mirror list
<OldFarter> i am looking for chinese mirror
<drose> you can't  get it normal until it's more than 5% free
<gry> !mirrors
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Natty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<ultrixx> OldFarter: yes on ubuntu homepage
<ultrixx> there is a list
<OldFarter> if i download from outside of china the speed is like that of dialup
<Pici> OldFarter: Also https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<Drake|> drose:  well i have moved away more than 5% and even so an other disk sais 100% usage but still have 1gb free.
<DDD> where is persian room?
<PiX3L> How do can I configure Ubuntu 10.10 to support Home Theater 2.1 ? It works great in Windows. I want it to work in Linux as like in Windows.
<bazhang> !ir | DDD
<ubottu> DDD: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<bazhang> DDD, /join #ubuntu-ir
<Pici> PiX3L: Is "Home Theater 2.1" a program, or something else? Please provide more detail in your question.
<PiX3L> Pici: It's a sound system with one woofer.
<sudeep> dipankar, rebooting the system, i will check if it works
<Pici> PiX3L: So what exactly isn't working?
<drose> drake how big isd the 100% disk?
<drose> use df-h
<drose> How can one debug a non-booting ubuntu install?  Can I avoid loading modules somehow?
<PiX3L> Pici: Left right sounds works but it doesn't supports woofer. Doesn't works perfectly as it should be.
<Drake|> drose:  1.8T
<drose> right
<jrib> drose: were you able to determine how the system was installed?
<bobberman> Ive got a problem after updating from ubuntu 8.04 to 10.04. I tried installing gitolite and this happend: "No candidate version found for gitolite" any ideas?
<drose> by default then 90Gb is reserved for root for when the disk is full
<drose> man tune2fs and look for -m
<ActionParsnip> drose: add the bootoption:   modulename.blacklist=1
<jrib> bobberman: so you already updated and are now on 10.04?
<asdjaputra> Benkinooby, hey
<Pici> PiX3L: Then it would be best to state that in your question.  You might want to check whether all your outputs are listed in your sound preferences, also running 'alsamixer' on a terminal and make sure that the proper outputs have their volumes high enough and are not muted.
<bobberman> jrib: yes
<ActionParsnip> drose: that will make modulename  not load at boot, dead handy for Nvidia video chips who don't play nice with nouveau
<drose> but when I reduced mine I lost data
<Drake|> drose: I think Ive been moving more than 90Gb but ill take some extra to me sure.. ty for the help so far
<jrib> bobberman: that package does not seem to exist in lucid
<drose> ActionParsnip how do i kjnow what module is troubblesome?
<drose> or even if it is a module?
<bobberman> but when i use "aptitude search " it finds the package
<drose> jrib i don't care how it was installed
<jrib> drose: I do.
<drose> my working theory is that either
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<drose> the content of the hdd upsets the ubuntu flash boot
<OldFarter> 7kbs
<OldFarter> holly fk
<OldFarter> this download page could use some cleaning up
<ActionParsnip> drose: by what is causing the issue, use text booting to help. Do you get a black screen at boot?
<OldFarter> maybe use IP geolocation to suggest mirror?
<drose> or the firmware's messed up and the ubuntu driver's affected
<drose> I've renamed the bc43 and bc43legacy modules.
<drose> "Skipping profile in /etc/apparmor.d/disable: usr.bin.firefox       [OK]
<drose> that's the last entry on the text screen
<drose> before I renbamed the modules itwas a message about stopping the firewaLL
<ActionParsnip> drose: could reboot to the liveCD and rename the files in the internal partitons back
<drose> k hangon
<drose> thanks btw sysresccd booting now
<nckBriz> Perl: Anyone here know how to call javascript funtions from a page in a User Agent class?
<Pici> nckBriz: Try asking in #perl
<nckBriz> k
<_ting_> could anyone point me out to the direction to understand why my app get in pseudo-sleep mode (uninteruptible -- sync_page waiting status) when it get over 900mb of memory ??
<_ting_> it is due to the limit of memory for each app in linux?
<drose> you could play with the ulimit command
<drose> man ulimit
<drose> or find a programming channel
<drose> maybe ask at the stack overflowsite
<drose> website*
<bazhang> !enter | drose
<ubottu> drose: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
 * drose apologises
<_ting_> thanks drose
<_ting_> drose i really appreciate ur help
<_ting_> let me check
<drose> sometimes you finish saying something, then you think of something extra to add, sorry!
<_ting_> (upss my appologize also ton not keep in the same line.)
<drose> okay rebooted again.  The last line now is "Skip stopping firewall: ufw (not enabled)"
<ActionParsnip> drose: ok not to disasterous, is that where it stops?
<drose> yes
<thunder1212> hi
<drose> just after init-bottom.
<thunder1212> i want to install experimental driver in ubuntu 10.04 which provides 3d capabilities for nvidia cards i have refreshed my repos but its not coming there..
<diogo_79> hi
<bonkos_dog> hi also
<diogo_79> how can i add hddtemp to the sensors-applet, the hddtemp dest appear in the sensors
<diogo_79> ?
<admgy22> newbie Linux question: would "sudo cp /etc/nginx/* ." copy everything (even a directory within /etc/nginx to the working directory?
<Sp4rKy> no
<Sp4rKy> use cp -r
<admgy22> Thanks.
<FCdll> hi  i'm trying to install bitlbee    and i'm getting this error   "install: cannot stat `bitlbee': No such file or directory "
<Pici> FCdll: How are you trying to install it?
<FCdll> i'm following those steps " The installation of Bitlbee is fairly simple, just download the tarball from
<FCdll> http://www.bitlbee.org/. Untar it into a temporary directory and change into
<FCdll> that directory, then run configure, then make install. Alternatively, most Linux
<FCdll> distributions have it packaged.
<FCdll> "
<FloodBot1> FCdll: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<diogo_79> there has a question during install of the lm sensors but i awnser no to the daemon start of hddtemp now i dont know how can i do the configuration again
<drose> I love parsnip.
<bazhang> FCdll, its in the repos install from there
<Pici> FCdll: We have it packaged.  Its in the repositories.
<Pici> FCdll: sudo apt-get install bitlbee
<thunder1212>  i want to install experimental driver in ubuntu 10.04 which provides 3d capabilities for nvidia cards i have refreshed my repos but its not coming there..
<FCdll> pici  :  i have the package    downloaded from the officel site
<pqL> hi!!   guys
<amalgama> hi.. after the last update, i had no nautilus, neither icons on desktop. Not even a right click on desktop. I reinstalled nautilus and now i can see my folders and files, but the desktop problem persists
<amalgama> any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> thunder1212: what nvidia chip do you use?
<Pici> FCdll: Why don't you want to install it from Ubuntu's repository?
<ActionParsnip> amalgama: try logging into the gnome classic session
<thunder1212> 8400GS
<thunder1212> ActionParsnip: 8400GS
<amalgama> ActionParsnip: i already am in classic (not a fun of the unity thing)
<FCdll> pici ; cause i can't get the 3.0.3 version
<ActionParsnip> thunder1212: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current     and you'll get the nvidia driver from nvidia. Is this what you desire?
<ActionParsnip> amalgama: does it happen as all users?
<virgo> Hi, i did start play my avi movie and then closed the program, but audio still plays. How do i stop the audio?
<Pici> FCdll: Understood, So how far did you get with the tarball from bitlbee's site?  Use a pastebin if you need to shaer a lot of text.
<ActionParsnip> virgo: killall pulseaudio
<ActionParsnip> virgo: it will restart shortly after
<amalgama> ActionParsnip: give me a minute to check...
<thunder1212> no
<donkeyinspace> ohir , hello , remember yesterday talk about creating a fat16 boot partition, you told me to mount point at /boot but (at least in installation process) using fat16 the only mount points available are /dos and /windows although the usb live mount point is /cdrom so there must be a way to choose other mount points rather than /dos or /windows .can you help me?
<virgo> thanks ActionParsnip
<thunder1212> ActionParsnip: no
<ActionParsnip> thunder1212: there is nouveau and nv which can also drive the chip
<ActionParsnip> thunder1212: are you after nouveau per chance?
<FCdll> i will check it THx
<nzo_dialek> merci pour votre aide maniac
<thunder1212> ActionParsnip: yes nouveau is installed.. i want to install libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental
<thunder1212> ActionParsnip: from the repos.. but its not there
<ActionParsnip> thunder1212: let me search for a ppa
<amalgama> ActionParsnip: lol... i didnt have another user, so i tried to create one, i clicked the System>admin>users and groups, and it just wont open
<thunder1212> ActionParsnip: ok
<stmik> welcome...
<ActionParsnip> thunder1212: seems its in thelucid proposed repo
<ActionParsnip> amalgama: can you bring up a terminal?
<amalgama>  ActionParsnip: yeah
<virgo> all my movies are blue with any program i open. How should i fix this?
<Guest93092> hi all
<ActionParsnip> amalgama: sudo adduser foo       change foo to a username you want (or you can keep foo ;))
<bazhang> virgo, turn off compiz?
<ActionParsnip> virgo: http://www.wiredrevolution.com/ubuntu/fix-blue-tinted-video-in-ubuntu
<thunder1212> ActionParsnip: ok so if i add to my repos 'deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid repos' will it work
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: its a setting, quite annoying :(
<thunder1212> ActionParsnip: ok so if i add to my repos 'deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid proposed' will it work
<drose> ActionParsnip, any ideas? I rebooted again, the last line now is "Skip stopping firewall: ufw (not enabled)"
<ActionParsnip> thunder1212: you can manage repos in software  centre, there is a simple tick box
<donkeyinspace> does anyone know something about  boot partitions
<bazhang> donkeyinspace, whats the real question
<thunder1212> ActionParsnip: but there is no lucid proposed, only lucid partner and lucid partner source
<wcuser0923> Hi.  im trying to recover my encrypted home directory and move it to a different disk.  i can mount the disk.  after the initial setup, i was asked to set a passphrase which i didnt.  a dialog box popped up  saying the key would be stored somewhere by default, but I cant remember where, and google doesnt want to tell me.  anyone know it off the top of their head?
<amalgama> ActionParsnip: the same problem for all users
<ActionParsnip> amalgama: well now know its the app, not settings
<ActionParsnip> thunder1212: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<ohir> donkeyinspace: not much time today. 1) you need to manually format your pen. partinion 1 256MB, physical 1st, at the beginning, type vfat (fat23). Next is partition 2, physical 2nd 128MB for small swap, type swap. Next is partition 3rd, physical 3rd, type linux. There will be your /
<amalgama> ActionParsnip: any ideas?? not that i cant live with icons on desktop, but ok, no right click, no folders, irritating !
<Bartzy|work> ca      ALL=/etc/init.d/apache2 reload
<Bartzy|work> This line in /etc/sudoers means that the user ca can execute only /etc/init.d/apache2 reload , as root ?
<amalgama> ActionParsnipwithout*
<amalgama> ActionParsnip: without*
<italo> alguem pode me ajudar?
<drose> amalgama I'd be happy if I had what you have, sheer luxury!
<italo> nossa, nunca entrei nisso
<ohir> donkeyinspace: your other option is to use grub4dos as described in plenty net howtos.
<italo> to apanhando pra caramba
<italo> ]socorro
<italo> rs
<Pici> !br | italo
<ubottu> italo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ActionParsnip> amalgama: if you run:  nautilus -q     does it restart ok?
<amalgama> drose : lol.. give me yours, i ll give you mine
<ohir> donkeyinspace: if you do manual partitioning then in installer you need to manually type 1st partition mountpoint as /boot and the third as /
<ActionParsnip> drose: I've seen a few bugs with the text you give but not sure on a fix
<amalgama> ActionParsnip: amalgama@ubuntu:~$ nautilus -q
<amalgama> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module"
<amalgama> GLib-GIO-Message: Using the 'memory' GSettings backend.  Your settings will not be saved or shared with other applications.
<gomaaz2> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gry> !pastebin | amalgama
<ubottu> amalgama: please see above
<donkeyinspace> bazhang , i tried to install ubuntu but when booting got stucked on motherboard logo. ohir suggested to create a boot partition in fat file system
<bazhang> !nickspam > otherBG
<ubottu> otherBG, please see my private message
<otherBG> ubottu:) sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<netsurf3> amalgama, just looking through that it looks like a botched gtk theme
<donkeyinspace> ohir , installer don t let me choose /boot mount point when using fat file system
<drose> ActionParsnip do you think I'm stuck then?
<Ntemis> hello
<ActionParsnip> drose: you're never really stuck, just may take some fixing
<teest> test
<ActionParsnip> drose: you could take ufw out of the bootup and test
<drose> teest we see you
<drose> Action by blacklistingit?
<amalgama> ActionParsnip , netsurf3 : after the last update, nautilus on terminal was returning an error like gtk_ 2.x and gtk 3.x were both present and blah blah blah.. after the reinstall of nautilus, it was fixed - but not the desktop :(
<Ntemis> i have an ubuntu server without desktop. today i was greeted with a firefox update. what i did wrong?
<teest> thanks thats all cya
<Ntemis> did natty put desktop in it?
<jrib> Ntemis: is firefox installed...?
<ActionParsnip> amalgama: so you install gnome 3?
<Pici> Ntemis: Nothing, its a known problem.. Let me get you a link.
<jrib> ah
<Ntemis> Pici: thanks
<Ntemis> how i remedy this issue?
<Ntemis> jrib: without any issues
<Pici> Ntemis: It looks like it should be fixed. Just do an apt-get update first.  See http://pad.lv/800857 for details.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 800857 in firefox (Ubuntu Oneiric) "language packs pull in Firefox on upgrade" [High,Triaged]
<netsurf3> amalgama, it sounds like something got messed up during the update and it took some part of GTK with it. there is a utility that verifies installed packages if they have changed from the originals let me see if i can find the name of it
<amalgama> ActionParsnip: honestly.. no. I dont know if i did anything stupid by pressing a yes to any dependencies of an app, and not have checked it before or during an installation.
<netsurf3> amalgama, its called debsums
<netsurf3> link incoming
<netsurf3> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1646925
<virgo> my driver window says, that the recommended driver is activated, but not in use. Is this normal?
<ActionParsnip> amalgama: that would explain the gtk 3 bits
<ohir> donkeyinspace: hm.... could be, there is no softlinks on that
<Ntemis> Pici: i am doing it now: apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> virgo: recommended driver for what?
<virgo> Nvidia
<Ang3> o/
<ActionParsnip> virgo: and which driver is it?
<amalgama> ActionParsnip, netsurf3 : i see in synaptic that gnome 3 is installed. pfff.. do u think an uninstall of gnome 3 would be ok, or would it lead to more problems??
<virgo> geforce 9500 recommended driver
<Ang3> i'm trying to setup a OpenVPN on my Ubuntu Serv. I got some issue it won't start. Any ideas ?
<ohir> donkeyinspace: so follow grub4dos path or check if your box can have bios ubgraded
<ActionParsnip> amalgama: it will need removing as well as the PPA, then you will need to manually reinstall all the gnome 2 stuff, very messy
<craigbass1976> What's the best way to get rid of X and any window system.  I dont' know what ails this rig, and I'm sick of trying to fix it.  I started off with a lubuntu install, but new monitor wouldn't work properly with it.  Installed GNOME (and gdm) and things were fine until an update yesterday.
<ActionParsnip> amalgama: gnome 3 is not stable in ubuntu
<Ntemis> Pici: now what?
<Ntemis> how i fix this?
<drose> ah this is a waste of time
<Pici> Ntemis: Did you actually install firefox?
<Ntemis> apt-get purge firefox?
<Ntemis> yes :(
<ohir> donkeyinspace: most modern bioses can boot pen as usb-hdd (selected usually in [boot options] menu of bios)
<ActionParsnip> craigbass1976: uninstall xorg and the rest will be autoremoved. You will then boot to a CLI system
<drose> I can't fix this guy's netbook
<Pici> Ntemis: Yes, apt-get purge firefox
<craigbass1976> ActionParsnip: thanks.  That's what Im booting to now anyway.  :)
<amalgama> ActionParsnip: plus to that, i am running a wubi installation...
<netsurf3> hmmm amalgama you should be able to find out what you installed by looking in the /var/log/dpkg.log
<ActionParsnip> amalgama: thats fine, its still not stable. I'd just reinstall then restore user data from backup. Then stay away from gnome3
<ohir> donkeyinspace: I really can not help you more, as I haven't cope with box that cannot boot pen for very long time
<Ntemis> Pici: thanks autoremove worked, am back on track
<craigbass1976> ActionParsnip: gdm is still in /etc.  Should I have purged?  I want a fresh slate
<Pici> Ntemis: great.  I accidentally did the same thing on my server yesterday.
<Ntemis> and 200mb space gain ;)
<amalgama>  ActionParsnip, netsurf3 : thanx for your help ppl.. really useful.. love irc :))
<thunder1212> ActionParsnip: it did not work..
<Ntemis> Pici: will it put in for update again?
<donkeyinspace> ohir , ok , appreciated , you gave me enough tips to be busy for some time
<ohir> donkeyinspace: you may check how grub4dos pen works installing i.e. puppylinux
<Pici> Ntemis: No, it won't. the bug was fixed.
<ActionParsnip> craigbass1976: yeah:  sudo apt-get --purge remove xorg; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<Ntemis> Pici: will it update those packages gain if i run apt-get update?
<Pici> Ntemis: Nope.
<ActionParsnip> Ntemis: nicec gain :)
<Ntemis> ok thanks again pici
<ohir> donkeyinspace: or just use live pen with persistent config as described here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Ntemis> should i run pat-get clean after that?
<donkeyinspace> ohir , dont know where to choose now   : )
<Ntemis> ok fixed!
<Ntemis> thanks alot guys
<Ntemis> over and out
<Ntemis> sweeett
<Ntemis> ;)
<ittyT> hi there, ive installed a programm with wine and later deinstalled. Problem is, that the icon of the program is still located in the dash(ubuntu 11.04) could any1 explain me please how to get rid of the icon?
<DJHenjin> is it possible to install a GUI onto ubuntu 11.04 server?
<thunder1212> i even tried downloading the indicidual pckages from net but theres always some conflict or the other
<ActionParsnip> ittyT: look in ~/.config/menus
<Pantsu> ittyT: look for it in  ~/.local/share/applications/
<Pantsu> too
<ActionParsnip> ittyT: I believe there is a menu item which gets integrated there.
<soupermichael> can i send to channel?
<DJones> soupermichael: We can see your messages
<ltaverne> When copying a file from a cd-r I get "Error splicing file: input/output error" ubuntu 10.04
<Benkinooby> DJHenjin, sure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerGUI
<DJHenjin> thank you Benkinooby
<Benkinooby> DJHenjin, np
<Benkinooby> DJHenjin, was the first hit on googling "X on ubuntu server" ...
<chat> hello
<ittyT> thx, will try that @guys
<Guest28755> anyone there?
<ltaverne> When copying a file from a cd-r I get "Error splicing file: input/output error" ubuntu 10.04
<ActionParsnip> DJHenjin: if you wanted a desktop OS, why didn't you just install the desktop OS?
<SystemDefault0> Guest28755: Hi, how may I help you?
<Pantsu> Guest28755: nope, noone is here
<DJHenjin> ActionParsnip because its for a server
<Pantsu> Guest28755: I would suggest changing your nick btw
<ittyT> Guest28755,  just ask
<Guest28755> hi I would appreciate some assistance for ubuntu
<Pici> !asL
<ubottu> Most of us don't speak American Sign Language; please try English instead. ✌
<ActionParsnip> DJHenjin: maybe but the whole idea of server is to be desktopless
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ittyT> Guest28755,  try /nick yourname
<ActionParsnip> DJHenjin: you can install any of the server apps on the desktop OS
<thunder1212> plz tell me how can i manually install the experimental drivers for nvidia..
<Guest28755> ok the windows navigation bar only shows arrows now on ubuntu
<Guest28755> it used to show the previous folders as images
<DJHenjin> if a person installs X on the server they can start it or stop it when they want right? like it wont come up on boot until you start it?
<Pantsu> thunder1212: you can find the beta drivers in ppa
<SystemDefault0> thunder1212: Manually? "hy?
<Guest28755> so that i could just click on the previous folder to access them
<Pantsu> thunder1212: don't install them manually, just use ppa
<SystemDefault0> thunder1212: Why?
<Guest28755> how can I restore that
<thunder1212> Pantsu: how?
<ActionParsnip> thunder1212: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/nouveau; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<thunder1212> SystemDefault: bcoz its not there in the repos
<virgo> are the nvidia drivers version 173 newer than the recommended second option from aditional driver list ?
<ActionParsnip> DJHenjin: sure with a boot option
<Pantsu> virgo: 173xx is only for nvidia 5xxx cards
<thunder1212> ActionParsnip: ok am trying now ..
<ActionParsnip> thunder1212: the build is 7 days old :)
<Guest28755> the navigation bar used to show previous folders back to back so i could just click on them but not anymore
<Guest28755> now i have to use the back and forth arrows
<Guest28755> how do i restore that
<Guest28755> where do i go in system settings
<ActionParsnip> thunder1212: I recommend you remove the ppa after or it will upgrade xorg to the bleeding edge version
<thunder1212> ActionParsnip: ok
<SystemDefault0> Bye.
<Pantsu> thunder1212: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<bz-hon> hi, i've a question. i want to install ubuntu on my netbook but i want that the installation files for windows will retain. but when i try to delete drives manually  it doesnt works. any solution for why i can't keep the windwos setup on drive?
<Pantsu> bz-hon: define "doesn't work"
<boshaus> ubuntu restarted and is having problems mounting some of the folders.. when I boot up ti says disk drive for / is not ready yet or present. I can press "m" for manual recovery and see my whole filesystem so i imagine something is just pointed wrong
<boshaus> any idea where I"d go to fix that?
<boshaus> doens't seem to be /etc/fstab
<dr_Willis_>  / is in fstab
<BluesKaj> bz-hon, use the partition editor to create ext4 partiton for ubuntu
<dr_Willis_> could be hd is slow to spinup
<boshaus> its a new sata drive, even if I tell it to wait it hangs up.. if I say skip then it complains about /tmp etc which isn't in fstab
<toxic8> I just switched my desktop to classic, from Unity on Natty. What is "classic" exactly - KDE? GNOME?
<Pici> toxic8: GNOME 2.x
<toxic8> Pici: thank you, like it MUCH better :]
<dr_Willis_>  / tmp is on /
<bz-hon> hi, i've a question. i want to install ubuntu on my netbook but i want that the installation files for windows will retain. but when i try to delete drives manually  it doesnt works. any solution for why i can't keep the windwos setup on drive?
<dr_Willis_> so could be / is somehow wrong  but the system does boot?
<boshaus> I can hit m for manual mode and it throws me in as root and I can see the filesystem
<boshaus> but its not actually booting
<diogo_79> hi
<boshaus> fstab points to /dev/sda1 which is right..
<lachfome> Howto listen lasfm with banshee
<boshaus> ah, its a maintenance shell it says
<diogo_79> i have install ubuntu 10.04 for development of web sites is this a good choice
<diogo_79> ?
<boshaus> oh, it says root file system check failed now, i'll google aorund and see where that gets me
<diogo_79> my tools are apache php mysql
<dr_Willis_> boshaus: fsck the filesystem
<diogo_79> the problem is to test the web site in diferent browsers
<diogo_79> what are using to accomplish that?
<dr_Willis_> !ies4linux
<ubottu> ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<ittyT> ActionParsnip & Pantsu: thank you guys very much. Got rid of it :)
<diogo_79> i am going to try ies4linux
<virgo> i wasnt able to get the blue video fixed. I did reinstall nvidia drivers and did the settigs from the website.
<Ridders> can I install a normal version of ubuntu and not the server edition if I was to run Amanda backup server on it?
<Guest28755> hi does anyone use 11.04
<Guest28755> who here has ubuntu 11.04 and can help me????
<sipior> Ridders: yep
<dr_Willis_> Ridders:  should work
<dr_Willis_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest28755> how do i restore the folder puzzle navigation tool?
<thunder1212> ActionParsnip: i have nouveau already installed..
<dr_Willis_> folder puzzle?
<Grav> Is it necessary to have a swap partition for ubuntu and how large should it be?
<dr_Willis_> Grav:  good idea of ay least ram id you want to suspend
<sipior> Grav: generally, for optimum memory usage, you'll want a swap partition roughly equal in size to the amount of installed ram.
<Guest28755> i can no longer click on the folder images on may navigation bar to get to the previous folder
<Guest28755> i can only use the back arrow and forward arrow
<Guest28755> the folders i have entered dont line up like puzzle pieces on the navigation bar
<Guest28755> do u see what i am talking about?
<Guest28755> what is that feature called
<z3ro> hello everyone
<Ridders> does the canonical support offer product buying advice, in regards to servers etc?
<z3ro> anyone can help me ?
<dr_Willis_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sipior> Ridders: you'd have to ask them, i guess. there is a hardware compatibility list available at the website.
 * phill testing me
<BluesKaj> !server | Ridders
<ubottu> Ridders: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<donkeyinspace> Guest28755 , i guess you are using unity , restart and choose ubuntu classic at login screen
<DanielN_> pal
<Guest28755> at login?
<donkeyinspace> Guest28755 , yes in the bottom bar
<InfiniteSet> Hello, I was trying ubuntu the other day, and the sound and graphics weren't the best, it seemed all fuzzy and low-quality. Is there a way to fix that?
<dr_Willis_> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<Pici> Guest28755: You mean the breadcrumbs of what folders that you are in? Like this; http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4089/4962141603_32e2f23c77.jpg ?
<z3ro> i already install IDS and have that alert.log file
<z3ro> how can i alert that file automatic in ubuntu..
<z3ro> i means, create using echo command to be autorun
<z3ro> and will be alert if IDS detect the something..
<FloodBot1> z3ro: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<donkeyinspace> Guest28755 , follow ubottu tips a few lines above
<DamnSoGooD> is there any available app to convert video/audio into other formats?
<InfiniteSet> Hello, I was trying ubuntu the other day, and the sound and graphics weren't the best, it seemed all fuzzy and low-quality. Is there a way to fix that?
<dr_Willis_> DamnSoGooD:  several
<Grav> dr_Willis_, sipior: I'haven't created swap partition when i installed system and now I see ubuntu can't manage memory. I got 2gb ram and system freezes always when it's full. And it's getting full fast. It's never cleared. I know there is probably nothing that can be done about it.
<DamnSoGooD> what is it doc?
<thunder1212> ActionParsnip: u want me to install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau?
<dr_Willis_> DamnSoGooD:  winff. ffmpeg. mencoder. avidea ?. and probrtly more
<dr_Willis_> search the repos
<DamnSoGooD> dr_Willis: are they executables? or have GUI?
<phill> Trying to use Network Manager to setup a vpn connection. Get connection failed. How do I check the log for more info?
<BluesKaj> !my > z3ro
<ubottu> z3ro, please see my private message
<dr_Willis_> Grav:  make a swap file
<dr_Willis_> DamnSoGooD:  yes to both counts..
<louis_> Hi, anyone experienced this bug? : when I login to unity gives me the side dock if I go to the yop bar there is basic menu. ie. places... help. but if I start an app lets say terminal then after i close terminal the name of the app stays in top bar. always and any app.
<sipior> Grav: linux can manage memory just fine, but it will kill processes to satisfy memory needs. memory is generally not "cleared" in modern operating systems, simply replaced by new cached material. adding a swap file is pretty easy, though, and will give your system quite a bit more room to maneuver.
<DamnSoGooD> Grav: you must make a swap partition because it also serves as RAM between mounted volumes
<RayKay> www.sourmath.com/
<sipior> Grav: have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<InfiniteSet> RayKar: ...
<InfiniteSet> Trolling?
<lolicon> is there anybody using a lenovo thinkpad Edge E520/E420?
<louis_> i use lenovo thinkpad t510 :)
<DamnSoGooD> RayKay: it's a gay porn standalone flashvideo
<BluesKaj> lolicon, just ask your question
<DamnSoGooD> please kick RayKay he is not suitable here
<InfiniteSet> ^
<RayKay> lol
<lolicon> BluesKaj: I'm planning to buy a E520 and I want to know about the compatible problems. especially the switchable graphics cards feature. 				
<InfiniteSet> I was just wondering but is LibreOffice compatiable with Microsoft Word?
<dr_Willis_> swithcable gfx cards are nit well supported yet
<tarzeau> InfiniteSet: more or less, yes
<Grav> Ok i will try to make a swap file. I was just wondering I have never run out of memory on windows, having many process in background, or playing games. And ubuntu can crash when i have firefox opened few hours and try to open another process. Don't know why it's happening on ubuntu.
<tarzeau> InfiniteSet: the problems are not exact same rendering, if you miss fonts you miss them..
<louis_> an other problem... I use ubuntu classic theme because the unity gives troubles. but in classic i resize a window and at the top left corner a black square appears. and grows as i resize. and covers the top bar.
<RedRobot> InfiniteSet: mostly
<InfiniteSet> tarzeau, RedRobot: Mostly? What things are not compatiable with it?
<RedRobot> yep
<BluesKaj> lolicon, there is a solution , but it involves using the performance setting for most effects , you may not like it . That's all I know about it
<tarzeau> InfiniteSet: rendering can be a problem, you don't have wordart
<tarzeau> InfiniteSet: many small things like that.
<RedRobot> eg some of the drm/security crud, and embedded activex and other horrible things
<RedRobot> mostly things you don't want to use anyway
<tarzeau> RedRobot: ms word and the other products from office are horrible
<RedRobot> indeed
<InfiniteSet> Okay haha, alright Thanks
<RedRobot> I prefer latex when writing anything non-trivial
<BluesKaj> !pm | lolicon
<ubottu> lolicon: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<lolicon> BluesKaj: what about AMD ?
<vooze> I'm setting up, ubuntu server, should i use LVM (i have 3 x 2TB HD's) ?
<dr_Willis_> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<dr_Willis_> i find it more hassle then its worth  lvm
<BluesKaj> lolicon, it has to do with the graphics gpus on the laptop more than the cpu
<dr_Willis_> but yoir needa mau differ
<RedRobot> vooze: remember that a default lvm2 setup is like raid0, lose a disk and _all_ the data is gone
<vooze> okay dr_willis its just a NAS server, so i guess without is fine
<RedRobot> vooze: I would suggest an extra disk and software raid6
<RedRobot> asuming performance is not critical
<craigbass1976> ok, wits end...  I removed all traces of X, reinstalled thatand GNOME, and still land at a text login.  /var/log/Xorg.0.log says, among other things, no screens found.  It also says (I think this is particularly funny) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information...
<vooze> RedRobot: if i buy one more disk, and setup RAID6, how much data will i have then?
<dr_Willis_> craigbass1976:  video card is?
<craigbass1976> dr_willis nvidia Ibelieve
<craigbass1976> dr_willis things worked until an update yesterday
<RedRobot> vooze: 4tb
<RedRobot> vooze: raid6 is n-2, raid5 is n-1
<virgo> is it possible to increase sound volume more than 100%? i think i have looked everywhere and there is 100% but still not strong enough
<lolicon> BluesKaj: it's acceptable to switch graphics cards in the bios. but the integated card can't be disabled in E520. Will it be any problem?
<RedRobot> but with raid5, it is not unlikely to get data corruption or a disk loss while you are rebuilding from a single disc failure
<RedRobot> it can literally take days to rebuild a large raid5 array
<RedRobot> virgo: some apps allows you to do it, eg using softvol in mplayer
<dr_Willis_> virgo:  vlc can
<z3ro> @BluesKaj : can you help me ask my question
<virgo> haha, thing with vlc is it shows me blue viedo :(
<mtec007> looking for a virtual machine that doesnt have to modify the kernel. the kernel i am using, the source isnt available
<dr_Willis_> virgo:  try other cid
<sudokill> virgo, ur better off using an amp or something. i use a mini hifi for pc speakers. otherwise ud get massive distortion
<dr_Willis_> vid out options n vlc
<lolicon> BluesKaj: E520 uses a strange policy on switchable graphics cards. that' s why i ask who are using it.
<craigbass1976> dr_willis everything I'm finding on setting up nvidia and so forth explains how to do it from the GUI.
<szal> craigbass1976: setting up nVidia from the terminal is a no-brainer -> sudo apt-get install $nvidia [replace w/ actual pkg name; don't want to look that up now ;)], sudo nvidia-xconfig, reboot
<ArmyMan007> hello... i can't play anything using my laptop's built-in speakers. can anyone please help me out?
<ArmyMan007> meaning i don't have any sound coming out of my laptop's built-in speakers
<BluesKaj> lolicon, what brand is the E520?
<virgo> aha, when i use vdpa output driver for video, the blue faces are gone :)
<szal> !audio | ArmyMan007
<ubottu> ArmyMan007: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<PythonSnake> hi
<Ufonautas> Hey! I have Slow WiFi problem, anybody can help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10971968#post10971968 (last post0
<sudokill> hi
<PythonSnake> i'm trying to get ubuntu
<Sub_Zero> Every so often bits of either the bottom or top panels have a chuck go missing from them http://i.imgur.com/22SBc.png Anyone seen this before?
<lolicon> BluesKaj: lenovo thinkpad edge e520
<PythonSnake> is 11.04 or 10.10 better?
<sudokill> PythonSnake, download it from their website
<ArmyMan007> szal: won't help, already looked at it
<PythonSnake> sudokill: 10 or 11 is better
<sudokill> PythonSnake, 11.04 has newer kernel etc
<sudokill> go for 11.04
<sudokill> u can use the classic interface to make it look like 10.10
<PythonSnake> ok
<Snake__> Hi guys
<PythonSnake> is 11.04 buggy?
<Sub_Zero> One thing I don't like about 11.04 is unity. The file menu is on your top panel and your scroll bar disappears. I much prefer metacity.
<PythonSnake> Hi Snake__
<Ufonautas> 11.04 is buggy with Ati Catalyst Drivers
<sudokill> PythonSnake, i did have problems with 11.04 but theyre probably fixed now was when it was very first released
<Pici> Ufonautas: It works fine for me.
<ArmyMan007> can anyone help me please?
<Ufonautas> Pici, have you tried clean install?
<Snake__> what do you guys think of women not being there for their children and becoming like men
<sudokill> PythonSnake, just try 11.04 see what happens
<PythonSnake> I use intel graphics
<kdog> Firefox in 10.10 is messing up the screen buffer on other workspaces. It seems to be flash banner ads. Anyone else come across this?
<Pici> !ot | Snake__
<ubottu> Snake__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Pici> Ufonautas: It was an upgrade.
<nickkontos> hello, I have an onboard intel audio card and just out of nowhere I have no sound. on sound preferences I only see a dummy output. ubuntu 11.04, intel N10/ICH 7 Family hda audio
<blkdg> hi, has anyone here used user agent switcher + ubuntu + firefox?
<sudokill> PythonSnake, ur better off using the newest kernel for intel graphics
<Sub_Zero> Every so often bits from either the bottom or top panels have a chuck go missing from them. http://i.imgur.com/22SBc.png Anyone seen this before?
<blkdg> thanks anyhow
<PythonSnake> ok thx
<sudokill> Sub_Zero, graphics problem?
<sudokill> idk
<Ufonautas> Anybody know fix for slow Broadcom Wifi?
<jbwiv> guys, is there any open equivalent to landscape?
<sudokill> try osalt.com or alternativeto
<sudokill> idk what landscape is
<miguel29> hello there...
<Pici> sudokill: You don't need to answer if you don't know anything about the issue.
<miguel29> I installed ubuntu and need to install some virtualization so I can run win xp into it...
<sudokill> theyre useful sites for open source alternatives
<obscurant1st> i am doing scrub to a 160GB harddisk. approximately how much time it will take?
<sudokill> miguel29, install virtualbox
<miguel29> I am new to linux and don't know how to install any software
<Ufonautas> miguel20, Try Ubuntu Software center and search for VirtualBox
<Pici> jbwiv: You can use something like puppet to perform the tasks that landscape would provide for you.
<miguel29> sudokill: I downloaded it and tried to install it....  but when I double clicked it then it did not install anything....
<sudokill> im not sure if u need ppa for it
<Pici> jbwiv: Or ask for other alternatives in #ubuntu-server
<sudokill> miguel29, its not like windows
<miguel29> The thing is that I need a solution to install in a computer off line
<miguel29> this computer has no internet connection at the moment
<sudokill> will it ever have an internet connection?
<miguel29> sudokill:  how can I run and install it?
<sudokill> if not ull have a hard time
<Ufonautas> migue129 http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads Download .deb and copy it via Usb or somehow to your Ubuntu machine
<miguel29> sudokill: it will, the thing is that I use a 3G dongle and my limit has come to an end this month... I have to wait till the 2nd july
<sudokill> ah ok
<miguel29> Ufonautas: thank you...
<sudokill> i think on the virtualbox u can download deb file if u doubleclick it it should come up in software centre to install
<miguel29> what is the difference between i386   and AMD64?
<sudokill> basically 32 but or 64
<sudokill> bit*
<miguel29> oh ok
<RedRobot> miguel29: just use aptitude or apt-get
<sudokill> he has no internet tho
<miguel29> I would like to, but it is not a solution at the moment...   no internet connection
<sudokill> miguel, can u not connect the cable to whatever comp ur using now just to install it?
<miguel29> I also noticed that on my 'connections'   it does not show the available wireless connections.....  how do I ennable it?
<miguel29> sudokill: I can't as i am using an internet cafe   just to download the right files and get info
<RedRobot> miguel29: you can download the .deb from http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<RedRobot> and just move them over using a usb stick or whatever and then install
<virgo> choosing digital output enables increase volume over 100%
<craigbass1976> !nvidia-xconfig
<Ufonautas> Anybody have ideas why Broadcom Wifi is super slow? (500b/s instead of 1,5mb/s download speed)
<vyvea> Hello, how to fix this? You don't have permission to access /folder/ on this server. (Apache)
<miguel29> RedRobot: ok, thank you    I downloaded the first one in the list :  http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<RedRobot> miguel29: get the .deb from the ubuntu package archive instead
<Ufonautas> vyvea i'm not sure, but sudo chown /folder yourusername.yourusername
<miguel29> redrobot, what is the difference?    this one is a .deb file too   :S
<craigbass1976> szal: what package is nvidia-xconfig part of?  I've no such command, and have installed what I thought were all the nvidia packages I needed.
<szal> craigbass1976: nvidia-current: /usr/lib/nvidia-current/bin/nvidia-xconfig
<RedRobot> craigbass1976: use nvidia-settings instead,
<miguel29> How can i enable the wireless connection broadcasting in Ubuntu?
<miguel29> like, to see the available wireless connections
<Cautex> :(
<Cautex> hi?
<woutervddn> hey guys I was trying to get activity journal to work in 11.04 but after I installed it, I tried to open it and no succes
<Cautex> ¬¬
<Cautex> ¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬
<miguel29> RedRobot, sudokill, ufonautas: thank you for the help
<firebus> just installed 11.04 on a new thinkpad t420, and i'm getting random kernel panic/crashes. how do i go about troubleshooting the issue? would an older version, or 32-bit kernel be more stable?
<RedRobot> firebus: highly unlikely, in fact, old kernels won't work at all because of the new chipset
<woutervddn> @firebus I use the previous kernel aswel.. it's stuck on boot with the new one :)
<woutervddn> *as well
<RedRobot> .36 iirc is the oldest you can use on that laptop
<zvacet> !ask | Cautex
<ubottu> Cautex: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<szal> zvacet: slowness is slow, eh?! ;)
<firebus> RedRobot - but does that mean i need to use 11.04? i'm wondering if 10.xx would be more stable? but that's just a stab in the dark...is there any good way to figure out what's causing the crashes?
<RedRobot> firebus: most likely too old to work
<zvacet> szal:   ?   :o
<nickkontos> please, any help, ubuntu 11.04, no sound card detected, had same version installed in the morning and worked out-of-the-box (sound card onboard intel  N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio), already followed documentation with no results
<RedRobot> firebus: and no need to install an outdated ubuntu version just to try an older kernel
<szal> zvacet: [17:34:28] <-- Cautex has left this server (Quit: ChatZilla 0.9.87 [Firefox 5.0/20110615151330]).
<firebus> RedRobot: sure, but i don't know yet if it's really a kernel problem, or a driver issue, or some other piece of software in the distro :(
<zvacet> szal: I didn´t saw tnx and you are right I´m slow
<jbwiv> Pici, ok, thanks
<firebus> RedRobot: thanks for the feedback!
<craigbass1976> RedRobot: as in nvidia-settings -r, or something else?
<szal> craigbass1976: are you sure you didn't fall victim to a typo?
<testosin> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<RedRobot> craigbass1976: just run it with no args, tweak the settings as you like and then save the config
<StormXI> Plop
<user> l
<testosin> !help: I suddenly have no sound. In the sound preferences program says I don't have any application playing or recording audio. If I open rythmbox, and try to play a song, the song stays in 0:00 and does not move on. The sound was working good minutes ago. Is there a way to restart the sound, alsa restart or something like that?
<ubottu> testosin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<roobter> hi all
<roobter> russia ?
<Pici> !ru | roobter
<ubottu> roobter: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<nickkontos> testosin, i think there's something going on with an update... I have the same problem.
<testosin> I did not update
<testosin> also, Im on an old linux mint. so its use lucid packages that have almost no updates
<nickkontos> testosin, well, then it's just a coincidence
<DamnSoGooD> do we have a download accelerator for chromium?
<Pici> testosin: We do not support Mint here. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<testosin> ok. Pici , but its basically the same xd
<ittyT> when i start the first time my fresh installed ubuntu 11.04 it asks me if i want to encrypt my home directory. since im using a lvm with dm crypt, is there a chance to get rid of the other seperate home encryption?
<craigbass1976> RedRobot: when I run it with no arguments though, I'm told to run it with --help
<RedRobot> craigbass1976: uhm, not normal
<DamnSoGooD> dr_willis: sad to say but i didn't find an app that will convert a video file to my desired formats, they only have so called presets
<RedRobot> craigbass1976: you are running it from inside X right?
<craigbass1976> RedRobot: no.  X won't start
<RedRobot> craigbass1976: post your xorg log and startx &> foo.log in a sane pastebin then
<chriscohen> hi there - i have a server running 9.04 with apache2 and openssl 0.9.8g - looking to update to a more modern version of openssl, but not really sure what i should be doing - is there any info on how i'd go about this?
<Guest99752> I just messed up my 2 months old ubuntu installation, it does not boot. What I did was removing the nvidia 270 drivers already installed by ubuntu package manager in order to install nvidia 260 script drivers from the nvidia site. I tried everything, from booting into recovery mode to failsafeX, but it freezes without giving me any change to log in. I also tried to manually do an apt-get purge nvidia* and a apt-get insta
<Guest99752> ll nvidia-current but it didn't work:  Now all I get right after splash is a deep freeze.
<deucep> how can I get grep to match an exact string in a file I have tried grep -w "this is the string" *
<deucep> but I can never get an exact match for only that string
<pietr101> Hello, how to configure priority for tcp ports in ubuntu?
<sipior> pietr101: sorry, what do you mean by that, exactly?
<miguel29> how to enable wireless in ubuntu 11
<miguel29> 11.04
<miguel29> wireless connection
<RedRobot> miguel29: depends on your wifi card
<pietr101> sipior: hello. for example give tcp22 (sshd) high priority, so it will run fast even under high network load
<craigbass1976> RedRobot: http://pastebin.com/aM32UB5U  I don't see datestamps in there; it was 11:54 my time right after I did a sudo startx
<pietr101> when i download a file (via http protocol) from my ubuntu box, then ssh has a long response time
<miguel29> RedRobot: sorry, my question wasn't very specific...   I managed to install the wireless card...  however I would like to enable the functionality to view the available connections
<Ampelbein> deucep: what happens and what do you expect to happen?
<sipior> pietr101: what you're referring to is generally known as "Quality of Service" (QoS).
<RedRobot> craigbass1976: I can't open pastebin.com and wouldn't if I could. I don't like ads, specially not ads with js exploits etc
<RedRobot> craigbass1976: also, do not run X as root, that's rather unsafe and silly
<sipior> pietr101: might be useful as a place to start: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7990
<deucep> Ampelbein: I get a list of filenames but most of them do not contain the search string I am looking for they all match only part of the string
<pietr101> sipior: thank you man. I will take a look at it :D
<miguel29> how can I enable the functionality to view the available wireless connections in ubuntu 11.04
<miguel29> ?
<Guest99752> miguel29 do you have a wireless icon near the clock?
<miguel29> yes
<craigbass1976> RedRobot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/631264/
<Guest99752> click it,
<Guest99752> it should show the available connections
<miguel29> guest997552:  yes, but when I click it, there are no connections....only the availability to create a new one
<ittyT> when i start my 11.04 the first time it asked my if i want to encrypt my home dir. which encryption is that ? cryptsetup? wanna get rid of it
<Faustus2> anyone know of a workaround for usb3 problem in ubuntu 11.04, where the disk does not seem to be detected, also my system freezes! might be  Bug #775543 ... (works when i blacklist xhci_hcd, but then only as usb2)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 775543 in linux (Ubuntu) "xhci_hcd: Timeout while waiting for a slot - Issue with USB3 hard disk on 11.04 x86_64" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/775543
<Guest99752> miguel29, sorry then, I can't help
<miguel29> Guest99752:   hehe...   ok... thanks anyway
<jbwiv> I have a directory in which both user1 and user2 can write. When either user writes to that directory, I want the file to take on ownership of user1. how should this be accomplished?
<Zajjko> Is there a special channel for issues regarding upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04 (server)?
<Pici> Zajjko: #ubuntu-server exists.
<Zajjko> Pici: Thanks
<llutz> jbwiv: sudo chown user1 dir/ && sudo chmod u+s dir/
<Guest99752> can't anyone help me yet? How can I recover my ubuntu installation if I can't boot after a failed nvidia driver installation? failsafeX do not work, it simply freezes and I can't even use that low graphics mode. Anyone?
<Ampelbein> deucep: can you paste your file to paste.ubuntu.com?
<deucep> Ampelbein: I have files that are reports generated with a standard file name so multiple reports are under a filename that does not describe the actual type of report but there is the report type listed as a string in each file, my goal is to use grep to search for the string and then move the files and rename them accordingly
<RedRobot> craigbass1976: doesn't look like you have the nvidia driver installed
<RedRobot> craigbass1976: [  1043.481] (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<deucep> Ampelbein: Can't do because the data contained within
<jbwiv> llutz, I want this to happen automatically when new files are created in the directory
<deucep> jpds: Are you using samba?
<deucep> jbwiv: are you using samba
<jpds> deucep: No.
<Ampelbein> deucep: I guess your pattern needs to be more strict if you find more files than expected.
<jbwiv> deucep, no
<llutz> jbwiv: yes, you have to modify the dir in the way shown above
<deucep> jpds: Mistell sorry about that
<llutz> jbwiv: man chmod "SETUID AND SETGID BITS"
<jbwiv> llutz, ah, so is +s sticky bit?
<jbwiv> llutz, ok, i'll take a look at that. thanks
<Ampelbein> deucep: but without actual data it's hard to tell. maybe -F is what you are looking for?
<Zajjko> Just upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04 and now the system halts during boot (during or after Stopping System V runlevel compatibility)
<Zajjko> I never get an <OK> prompt on that line
<Zajjko> Starting grub-loader, booting to rescue-mode and choosing resume normal boot works though
<llutz> jbwiv: sticky-bit is "t"
<llutz> won't help here
<jbwiv> llutz, hm...that doesn't seem to work. (the chmod u+s). both files still show the original creator, not user1
<llutz> jbwiv: let user2 create a file
<jbwiv> llutz, yes, I have. and ls -l shows user2 as owner.
<jbwiv> directory: drwsrwx--- 2 audit  mot    4096 Jun 23 12:08 aa
<admgy22> hi, what is /var/log/btmp supposed to be please?
<jbwiv> llutz, each file created by user2 remains user2-owned, even through I've chown'd the dir to user1 and chmod u+s
<deucep> Ampelbein: Can I PM you?
<Ampelbein> deucep: sure
<llutz> jbwiv:  argh, sry. setuid won't work on linux, only setgid.
<jbwiv> llutz, hmm...ok. setgid might be enough
<markamber> anyone here really good with svg graphics, I am having a problem, and I was wondering how two (non inkscape) svgs could be different
<borrell> #forex
<markamber> basically one svg works in a game that I am making and one does not
<lng> hi! how do I get wifi access points listed?
<CoverSlide> iwlist scanning
<lng> thanks
<RedRobot> iwlist <interface> scanning
<Zajjko> Any idea on boot halting on or after "Stopping System V runlevel compatibility" (directly after starting apache2)
<lng> RedRobot: I have 'wlan0 Failed to read scan data : Network is down'
<RedRobot> lng: ifconfig wlan0 up
<RedRobot> then try again
<lng> thanks
<craigbass1976> RedRobot: well, I give up.  I've spent more time on this now than it would have taken to just start over.  Thanks fir helping though.
<lng> RedRobot: SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<RedRobot> lng: rfkill unblock all
<sarkis> hey guys, curious on how you guys got inconsolata looking good on ubuntu 11.04?
<lng> RedRobot: same error
<sarkis> i just added the autohinting via .fonts.conf
<RedRobot> lng: check the hw kill button then
<RedRobot> lng: actually, run rfkill list  and see the status of the device
<sarkis> you guys using inconsolata medium? bold?
<ittyT> lng: is this a laptop?
<lng> RedRobot: mmt
<RedRobot> if it's hw blocked or just sw blocked
<lng> yes
<lng> laptop
<ittyT> if yes, TURN ON wlan @bios
<ittyT> otherwise ull get this error
<lng> Sony
<lng> ah
<RedRobot> probably enabled in the bios but soft or hw blocked
<Mandrew> hello i have installed the proprietary drivers on my nvidia 79oo gto graphics card but now i can get passed were i choose the kernal, any ideas?
<RedRobot> tfkill will tell you which
<ittyT> was wondering here on my system too, found the adapter with iwconfig, but no chance to get it up
<lng> RedRobot: what's 'hw kill button'?
<RedRobot> rfkill*
<ittyT> had to turn it on @bios
<RedRobot> lng: fancy switch to enable/disable the wifi
<lng> ah
<shafire> hi
<shafire> do you use apt-get or aptitude? :(
<Guest99752> how can I fix a non-booting ubuntu installation after a graphical driver mess-up?
<lng> RedRobot: found it
<carlosve_ucv> you can use any...
<vooze> In debian i used to run fdisk -l, to show harddrives etc.. what is command in ubuntu?
<llutz> vooze: sudo fdisk -l
<vooze> llutz: ah, just forgot sudo, thx;)
<carlosve_ucv> apt-get is just a other interface
<lng> RedRobot: I have exited IRSSI - what was the command to list wlan access points once again please
<ittyT> RedRobot: maybe you know which encryption tool will be used when u login the first time in ubuntu 11.04? it asked me if i want to encrypt  my home dir
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Letterbomb05> Hi does anyone know the ubuntu command for what would usually be httpd -S when using apache2?
<lng> I got in history
<lng> nm
<lng> do I have to switch wifi in bios as well?
<Pici> Letterbomb05: What would you expect that to do?
<ittyT> lng: na
<ittyT> u dont have to
<ittyT> but if his solution wont work, just try it.
<Letterbomb05> Pici: it should display the vhost configuration
<lng> wlan0 No scan results
<lng> toobad
<edbian> lng: What card do you have?
<Pici> Letterbomb05: apache2ctl -S
<Letterbomb05> thanks very much Pici
<lng> edbian: I don't know
<lng> need to google maybe
<edbian> lng: sudo lspci -k    will tell you.  Or you can pastebin it and I'll read it (it's kinda long)
<edbian> lng: You know how to pastebin? (I assume we're trying to get wifi working here)
<OldFarter> where do i find the md5sums for CD images ?
<Pici> !hashes | OldFarter
<ubottu> OldFarter: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<lng> edbian: I know
<Pici> OldFarter: They should also be in an MD5SUMS file on the mirror you go the isos from. (iirc)
<koppe> Problem after doing clean install to Ubuntu 11.04 on my Eee...  Attempting to connect to wireless network, freezes the computer totally.  Wireless worked well on previous version.
<madadam1> hi someone knows the protocol I have to use to remotely login to a mac from ubuntu?
<madadam1> like smb://
<ittyT> mac? go to hell :)
<the_anuj> madadam1: afp:// if you have support.
<IdleOne> !language | ittyT
<ubottu> ittyT: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<madadam1> the_anuj, which machine should support it? mac or linux?
<the_anuj> madadam1: afp is the apple filesharing protocol, so if you have sharing enabled on your mac and netatalk set up on ubuntu, you should be good to go.
<RedRobot> madadam1: if you are talking about file sharing, just use cifs
<RedRobot> osX supports cifs
<lng> edbian: I posting from Gentoo here
<the_anuj> madadam1: but if you're talking about "remote login" in the somewhat correct sense of the word, you just need ssh
<koppe> madadam1: Depends on what the Mac is running.  SSH (ie. sftp) may also be used for transfering files.
<lng> edbian: I have wifi up!
<lng> RedRobot: thanks
<nimbiotics> hello ya'll. I need help sharing my internet connection using firestarter. I followed the wizar, but everytime I try to start the firewall, I get "the device eth0 is not ready". Can someone please guide me? TIA!
<edbian> lng: wow
<lng> edbian: thanks
<edbian> I did nothing
<edbian> That, was a miracle
<lng> anyway))
<madadam1> I just would have file sharing. I've samba on linux
<lng> that was that button
<lng> RedRobot mentioned
<RedRobot> madadam1: osX does cifs (aka samba) too
<lng> cheers
<the_anuj> afk
<madadam1> RedRobot, so How should I write in nautilus protocol://adress? which is the protocol?
<RedRobot> madadam1: if you have gvfs-smb installed, just smb://
<RedRobot> asuming you have a somewhat up to date nautilus
<RedRobot> or use the connec to dialog
<madadam1> smb:// doesn't work, it says that the source is unreacheable
<madadam1> I've both machines with static ip adress connected to a switch, same subnet, same workgroup
<RedRobot> have you actually enabled the sharing in osx?
<madadam1> RedRobot, yes
<madadam1> I'll make another attempt
<RedRobot> try the full path to the share
<Faustus2> is there a way to tell ubuntu not to show icon for a specific external hdd on the desktop? (but i want others to show up on the desktop)
<RedRobot> Faustus2: can use a udev rule for it
<madadam1> RedRobot, I've not set any folder to be shared
<RedRobot> madadam1: then it won't work
<madadam1> RedRobot, how could I set this option? right click on the folder?
<RedRobot> no idea how it's done in osX
<kjelle> hi, I am trying to install 11.04 live (amd64), but it doesnt seem to come with LVM. So I setup LVM myself, however, how do i start the old text-based installer from console?
<Faustus2> RedRobot: thanks :)
<Pici> kjelle: you can't do it from the Live CD, only the alternate, server, and minimal CDs have that.
<kjelle> aha
<kjelle> ill put the alternate on my usbstick then ;)
<pte> could someone explain the ERR logs in istalling PDO to PHP:
<pte> http://paste.ubuntu.com/631283/ ?
<kjelle> Pici: does the desktop CD have it?
<Pici> kjelle: No.
<kjelle> Pici: ok, ty
<Pici> kjelle: The desktop CD is the Live CD.
<shafire> do you use apt-get?
<kjelle> Pici: ok. thanks, then I will quit mocking about. cheers mate
<Pici> kjelle: The Alternate CD installs the desktop version of Ubuntu.
<kjelle> Pici: mm
<kjelle> I just want a cd with lvm2 on it ;)
<chriscohen> i need to install https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssl/0.9.8g-4ubuntu3.13 on a system but doesn't seem to come with any instructions on how to install... what should i be reading here?
<shafire> is ubuntu 10.04 the last lts?
<DarkSector> hi
<sipior> shafire: most recent, yes
<pte> "sudo pecl install pdo" <--- make does not run with this, what is the way to debug?
<DarkSector> !hi > DarkSector
<david> ciao
<demonspork> so this new unity interface in 11.04 is full of bugs.  I need 2 things, a standard gnome menu and to disable the file,edit,view things being in the bar on the top (they keep bugging out and disappearing, which makes it very difficult to work with
<DarkSector> okay dpkg question, how do I solve this? And the problem is I just have a .deb package for it. http://paste.ubuntu.com/631286/
<shafire> someone using chef opcodes?
<shafire> or is there any alternative?
<sarkis> anyon else not able to run facebook.com in chrome on ubuntu?
<yixuan> Hello, which diff tool are you using under ubuntu 11.04
<DarkSector> sarkis: working here mawn
<sarkis> hmmmm
<sarkis> really weird
<DarkSector> sarkis: actually www.facebook.com works not facebook.com
<DarkSector> sarkis: it is wierd
<sarkis> DarkSector: have you clicked on any of the ajax stuff?
<sarkis> like at the top, messages
<DarkSector> sarkis: well only www.facebook.com opens and yes I have clicked that stuff
<sarkis> cool thanks
<dean> Hi all I have tried to do a movie backup using dvd95 and k9copy and I am not able to do it is there anything I need to install or am I doing something wrong?
<sarkis> hey guys any ideas on how to make fonts look nicer on ubuntu? i want to use Inconsolata for coding like i do on OSX, however, it just doesnt look the same... I'm using Inconsolata Medium and its too skinny?
<sarkis> Wondering if you guys are using bold?
<DarkSector> okay dpkg question, how do I solve this? And the problem is I just have a .deb package for it. http://paste.ubuntu.com/631286/
<DarkSector> isn't there a specific dpkg channel?
<nimbiotics> hello evry1. I need help sharing my internet connection using firestarter. I followed the wizar, but everytime I try to start the firewall, I get "the device eth0 is not ready". Can someone please guide me? TIA!
<sipior> sarkis: you can change the font hinting in the appearances dialogue
<Pici> DarkSector: Did you do what it suggested?
<DarkSector> Pici: can't re-install, the prompt just hangs up
<fission6> i put an audio cd in my cd drive and nothing is happening, looks like its not mounted or something, what should i do / check
<fission6> (i havent played or used my cd drive in ages)
<DarkSector> Pici: I have two packages 1. python-elementtree and python-celementtree _both_ are stuck
<jjovereats> Fission6, you are doing everything right so far.
<fission6> jjovereats, nothing has happened
<DarkSector> Pici: dpkg: warning: files list file for package `python-elementtree' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
<guntar> hey
<fission6> i put the cd in and was hoping for an app to open
<DarkSector> Pici: keeps unpacking, never proceeds
<jjovereats> Insert CD, then go into Totem, then File > Play 'CD NAME HERE'
<fission6> DarkSector, what does elementree do?
<DarkSector> fission6: its a part of pyogre installation
<fission6> Totem?
<guntar> hello
<Pici> DarkSector: Can you try using --force-all when you remove the package?
<DarkSector> fission6: http://effbot.org/zone/celementtree.htm
<dean> Or could someone tell me a channel to go to for software support?
<DarkSector> Pici: I hope that won't break the system?
<Pici> DarkSector: or just --force-remove-reinstreq
<fission6> sudo apt-get install Torem jjovereats ?
<jjovereats> totem. If you're in Xfce, or Kde, you go sudo aptitude install totem.
<fission6> lets see
<DarkSector> Pici: now, since its stuck, I'll have to kill dpkg process and remove lock, is that a safe way to do it. It doesn't entertain keyboard interrupts anymore
<footfetish> Hi, could anybody tell me how to install the latest version of Firefox on Ubuntu 10.10?
<pappa_bear> dean: depends on the software
<Pici> DarkSector: Thats the safest way, yes :/
<guntar> ya
<fission6> jjovereats, installing now
<DarkSector> footfetish: download the firefox repository and install
<guntar> gz.tar
<pappa_bear> footfetish: or use synaptic
<Pici> !ff5 | footfetish
<ubottu> footfetish: Firefox 5 is available in Natty/11.04 as an automatic update. If you would like to install it in an earlier release, you will need to use the following !PPA: http://pad.lv/ppa/mozillateam/firefox-stable/
<fission6> chrome seems to be eating up memory on my box, i am thinking about trying ff too
<pappa_bear> chrome sux
<Pici> pappa_bear: Please keep your opinions to yourself.
<fission6> why so
<footfetish> thx
<DarkSector> fission6: _ff_ takes way more memory than chrome
<fission6> id like to hear pappa_bear out
<pappa_bear> sry
<jjovereats> f6, installed yet?
<guntar> anybody tell me how to install google chorme
<DarkSector> pappa_bear: please don't get me started on gecko. nvm.
<Pici> pappa_bear, fission6, DarkSector:Feel free to discuss it in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> when I am away from my computer for more than 1 hour when I come back my mouse will not click on anything I changed out my mouse with another one and it still didnt work... this only happen after upgrading ... what can I do to fix this issue
<dean> pappa_bear, I have tried to use k9copy and dvd95 but getting error messages I'm not sure whether I need to install anything else or whether it just wont run under gnome?
<fission6> something maybe just messy with the build i have cause my computer, since upgrading chrome, just has little memory and is very glitchy then again i have 1 gig of mem
<DarkSector> Pici: gotcha
<Pici> guntar: Chrome is in the package repositories.
<guntar> fuck u man
<aeon-ltd> !chrome | guntar
<DarkSector> what
<DarkSector> bai
<DarkSector> haha
<gohdan> dean: do you have libdvdcss installed?
<fission6> is it concernith 1 gig of ram i st be able to run chrome, xchat and audacious, without getting really glitchy? ifeel i may have something not configured correctly
<shafire> how can i check, if i have the server or desktop version?
<dean> gohdan, I installed restricted extras would it be in that?
<footfetish> I added the sources to my sources.list
<footfetish> How can I verify the key now?
<Pici> footfetish: How did you add it?
<jjovereats> At 512MB Debian with IW (the Debian equivalent of FF and IE), ID (equiv. to Outlook and TBird), and Totem running, it will run like a charm from my estimates.
<io> !version | shafire
<ubottu> shafire: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<arooni-mobile> when trying to install apps on ubuntu 11.04 via downloading and launching debs from chrome; i get: "Could not display "/home/david/Downloads/ubuntu-tweak_0.5.12-1~natty1_all.deb".;  this location is not a folder"
<shafire> thank you
<DarkSector> Pici: --force-remove-reinstreq is that a valid option ?
<gohdan> dean: correct
<footfetish> Pici: I added I copied and pasted it from the link given.
<fission6> jjovereats, yeah i feel i have something just chewing memory, can you recommend a few things to check - i feel i can streamline my machine a bit more to run snappier i just dont know where to start
<footfetish> https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<footfetish> Then I did an sudo apt-get update
<jjovereats> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop , f6.
<Pici> footfetish: You should use 'sudo add-apt-repository' instead, that will automatically add the keys and the source to your sources.
<dean> gohdan, I installed that straight away lol
<footfetish> Pici: Now what?
<fission6> what will that do, i think i am actually using xubuntu-desktop
<Pici> footfetish: you can use 'sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> ' now though, use the key on the PPA url.
<Pici> DarkSector: It should be, is it not working?
<fission6> jjovereats, xubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<fission6> i think its tailoring things not sure where to start
<DarkSector> Pici: need an action option
<arooni-mobile> E: Unable to locate package ubuntu-restricted-extras ... how do i fix.  i have uncommeted all the deb listings in /etc/apt/source.list
<fission6> jjovereats, htop shows 880 M / 1000M being taken when running chrome, 5 terminal tabs, and xchat
<chaddy> arooni-mobile: try aptitude update
<gohdan> dean: what were the errors you got?
<Pici> DarkSector: You need to that along with the remove that you were using before: dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq packagename
<footfetish> Pici: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 1024R/CE49EC21 this does not work
<jjovereats> f6, HUUUUHH? Try FF3. I have 1.7GiB of mem in my laptop, after deducting video RAM!
<BluesKaj> arooni-mobile, run sudo apt-get update first then try to install
<Pici> footfetish: drop the 1024R/ from the front of that.
<das__> hi
<AlexandrosGR> hello
<fission6> what do you mean? i just feel my machine should be running smoother and that something is less than ideal in terms of config
<fission6> but i dont know where to start my review
<jjovereats> Run Computer Janitor. It may help.
<AlexandrosGR> is any program that allow me to set up myself the gpu fans ?
<footfetish> Pici: That seems to have worked. Thx a lot!
<dean> gohdan, On dvd95 it just shows conversion error and on k9copy it shows Executable k9copy PID 11564 signal 11 (segmentation fault)
<gohdan> AlexandrosGR: 'sensors'
<fission6> jjovereats, any other fundemental thingas i can check?
<DarkSector> Pici: okay now I think both are gone, but how do I check the integrity of dpkg, I mean how do I know, I didn't wreck it. Should I try and install something?
<Pici> DarkSector: Sure, go ahead.
<AlexandrosGR> no that
<AlexandrosGR> i want to increase gpu fans
<jjovereats> fission6, Run System Monitor, the GNOME one, and go to Processes. If there is a drop-down tree, press Ctrl-D. Now click Memory, and see what's at the top. That will advise you about the smartest app decisions.
<arooni-mobile> BluesKaj, chaddy i did aptitude upgrade; and ran update;  still cant install
<gohdan> AlexandrosGR: sorry. misread
<DarkSector> Pici: thanks, it works.
<Pici> DarkSector: good to hear
 * gohdan happens a lot now that i quit smoking today
<fission6> i have htop, and sort by memory, is that equivlent?
<BluesKaj> arooni-mobile, sudo aptitude safe-upgrade?
<jjovereats> fission6, It is if you can read how much memory is in use.
<fission6> i get /use/bin/X taking up 34% of memory but that seems okay right?
<jjovereats> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop , and relogin into Lubuntu Desktop.
<fission6> four pulse audio processing running each taking 6%
<fission6> does that last thing seem right?
<jjovereats> It's normal for PA.
<misaq> hello everyone
<das__> hi
<junixbr> hi all
<misaq> what happens if utorrent downloads on a file partially downloaded in Ubuntu?
<fission6> lubuntu hmmm ill try and see if experience is better
<jjovereats> misaq - the file may or may not become working.
<fission6> can i use chrome, totem, etc.
<jjovereats> fission6 - Chrome is no good IMO.
<fission6> why so
<junixbr> I change my keyboard and now I have 2 layouts... I've tryed to remove Brazilian Layout, but after rebooting, it comes again...
<das__> I like Chrome
<fission6> and what do you use
<junixbr> the question is, how can I remove for ever a keyboard layout
<junixbr> ?
<jjovereats> Chrome is silly because it has no gopher support. I use FF4 with OverbiteFF.
<misaq> jjovereats: is it better to delete the file and download again?
<jjovereats> Yes.
<fission6> jjovereats, "lubuntu-desktop: Depends: wicd but it is not going to be installed"
<jjovereats> sudo apt-get install lxde
<misaq> jjovereats: you mean the file has been overwritten?
<jjovereats> misaq - Maybe not.
<fission6> ok doing
<fission6> jjovereats, what irc client do you use?
<jjovereats> XChat.
<das__> Xchat
<fission6> damn ok thats what i am using, i just dont understand why my machine aint faster, grr, i have to choose whether to run xchat or gedit at times
<kuroy> @junixbr: I used to have the same problem when I used Brazilian Portuguese Layout and tried to change to English.
<kuroy> Then I changed the layout to Dvorak English and it worked smoothly
<junixbr> kuroy, my wish is remove the brazilian layout
<kuroy> Yes, I see.
<junixbr> yes is working, but each reboot it comes again
<Raptors> how do you see the list of partitions?
<kuroy> I had the same problem, it kept coming back
<jjovereats> sudo fdisk -l
<junixbr> kuroy, so bored this.. =(
<fission6> jjovereats, after lxde what should i do?
<kuroy> until I used Dvorak English, but it was some time ago and I don't know if it works maintaning Qwerty layout
<jjovereats> fission6, are you in LXDE yet, or are you not going to go that route? :: You should also install Firefox. or Midori. Both work.
<kuroy> maybe some problem with portuguese layout
<jjovereats> etaolin shdrlu
<junixbr> maybe
<misaq> I added the torrent to bittorrent in Windows and it downloaded a little. then I downloaded 1.5 G over it in Ubuntu. then in Windows, I noticed that it was downloading as if the 1.5 G was never downloaded.
<fission6> well i installed LXDE should i log in an out to use it?
<jjovereats> fission6, yes you should.
<fission6> let me try
<junixbr> next version, I'll reinstall
<jjovereats> kk
<gohdan> dean: did you run the installer script too?
<DarkSector> Pici: I was wrong, the thing is fried. Upgrading skype and it is stuck at unpacking
<DarkSector> Pici: I am doomed.
<misaq> who has experience with transmission-gtk?
<DarkSector> misaq: define experience
<DarkSector> misaq: downloading torrents thats all the experience I have
<dean> gohdan, i don't understand what you mean by that?
<fission6> jjovereats, oh my god htop shows 300M thats amazing
<jjovereats> Ok.
<misaq> DarkSector I had a torrent file added both in Win and Ubuntu transmission.
<fission6> jjovereats, what terminal do you use btw?
<gohdan> !tell dean about restricted
<ubottu> dean, please see my private message
<DarkSector> misaq: and...
<jjovereats> Is that with Chrome, Audacious and XChat running fission6? :: I use Gnome-terminal and Xfce4-terminal.
<fission6> jjovereats, no, i haven't run those processes yet
<jjovereats> I aslo use the TTYs.
<fission6> can i tweak some of lxde to make it someone slicker
<jjovereats> Run them and see what you get (of couse you are running XChat)
<misaq> DarkSector: after I had downloaded 1.45 G in Ubuntu, i logged in Windows and the Win torrent client started downloading as if nothing had been downloaded before.
<misaq> DarkSector: i want to know if my file is healthy or corrupt
<DelphiWorld> hey
<dean> gohdan, I will check it out thanks
<misaq> DarkSector: should I download it from scratch? has Windows' torrent client spoiled the file?
<fission6> jjovereats,  i installed totem but dont see in under sound and video, i want to try and run it and play audio cd
<DarkSector> misaq: come back to ubuntu and try downloading it, it it downloads from scratch, means its gone, if not then its fine
<madadam1> sorry, which is mac protocol for file sharing? I forgot
<shafire> how to get latest ruby version? :S
<jjovereats> Start > Run > type "totem", and enter.
<DarkSector> OKAY I AM TIRED. I AM FKING GETTING RID OF UBUNTU
<misaq> DarkSector: it downloads from the remaining of file, i.e. after 1.45 G
<jjovereats> Start meaning the little LXDE icon.
<fission6> got it! thanks jjovereats
<tommythev> Looking for help with a Ubuntu install. I installed a recent version on an older dell laptop. Everything went fine til the install ended. Turns out that version of Ubuntu doesnt support the graphics in the Dell. I found out that an ealier version is supposed to work, But when I try to boot from the install disk, I get the same GRUB screen I got before. How can I boot from the CD
<misaq> I even verified local data and no warning occurred. I don't have much experience using torrent
<jjovereats> And yes, I do overeat. Hence my unregistered nick, jjovereats,]
<fission6> still under 400 M
<jjovereats> Good so far!
<gohdan> !tell tommythev about alternate
<ubottu> tommythev, please see my private message
<fission6> jjovereats, yeah, hmmmm
<fission6> itll take a bit for me to get used to lxde
<fission6> maybe need to jazz it up
<jjovereats> fission6 - Do you actually have Chromium open yet? Or Totem?
<fission6> totem, xchat, xterm, chrome
<arooni-mobile>  /join #empathetic
<misaq> what is the meaning of underline before the name of some nicks?
<tommythev> ubottu and gohdan
<tommythev> thanks
<fission6> dont really like the menu bar in lxde maybe ill get used ot it
<jjovereats> It's like the Windows "Taskbar".
<fission6> yeah can i change that out
<fission6> i need to change the system font
<fission6> very small
<misaq> yes it is like Windows taskbar
<dean> Hi I am unable to play dvds is there something I need to install?
<misaq> gnome is the best desktop I think
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jjovereats> 1569 people here?
<pappa_bear> here is relative :)
<misaq> !tab Pici
<misaq> like this?
<Pici> misaq: no, use your tab key.
<larryosborne> anyone know how to get evalution to show all content
<Pici> !tab | misaq
<ubottu> misaq: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<misaq> !misaq
<misaq> !Pici
<Pici> misaq: start typing the nick of the person you are talking to, and press tab.
<Pici> misaq: Please don't start your messages with exclamation marks, you confuse our bot, ubottu.
<fission6> where do i change system font?
<misaq> Pici, is it ok?
<chaddy> ith unity how do I access the main menu?
<Pici> misaq: great.
<chaddy> with*
<misaq> Pici, thx
<jjovereats> !tab | jjovereats
<ubottu> jjovereats, please see my private message
<jjovereats> Sorry, that think went right over my scrollbars.
<larryosborne> misaq, how do you get evolution to show the pics in the inbox do you know
<fission6> whats a good font for xterm?
<admgy22> what steps should I take to remove a previous admin who had been malicious on the server?  is removing his ssh key enough, or are there other things?
<Pici> fission6: Whatever you like best.  Maybe #ubuntu-offtopic has some suggestions? Its not really a support question.
<admgy22> (as well as any other unknown ssh keys)
<misaq> larryosborne, I haven't used this feature?
<misaq> larryosborne, does it have such a feature?
<larryosborne> misaq, ok thanks
<chaddy> admgy22: passwd -l <user> to lock his/her account
 * jjovereats will implode in 55555555555 nanoseconds.
<tiako> Hello I cant seem to remove " .vimrc$g0" for some reason
<chaddy> prevents login
<larryosborne> misaq, not shure all i know is i can't see the add's and stuff in my mail
<ry> using a LVM root/swap is it possible to "extend" my swap to be slightly larger without breaking anything/
<misaq> larryosborne, do you mean adding pictures corresponding to your Contacts like that of Windows Outlook?
<ry> and if so, do i need to change anything other than the size of the swap volume using lvm?
<fission6> Pici, where can i change the appearance fonts?
<larryosborne> misaq, no i mean checking my mail but can't all of it , just the word's is all it will display
<Pici> fission6: It should be in your appearance preferences.
<Guest99752> I despereately need help. I reinstalled nvidia drivers from scratch but it still tries to boot into low graphics mode and then freezes within istants
<juan_> hola
<Pici> !es | juan_
<ubottu> juan_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<misaq> larryosborne,  what email service do you use?
<larryosborne> misaq, gmail i thank is what you are asking
<juan_> gracias
<misaq> larryosborne, ok
<jjovereats> fission6 - Are you still here?
<fission6> yeah
<fission6> trying to find a font i h ave a headache
<misaq> larryosborne, I did not use gmail with Evolution but I have tried Hotmail and it was ok
<misaq> larryosborne, maybe gmail will work too.
<jjovereats> Go into customise appearance in Settings, and change to liking.
<ubuntu__> 've already got ubuntu installed and I'm trying to make my 75g ext4 partition 25g.  It seems stuck, but how do I check if it borked, or if it's just taking a while?
<larryosborne> misaq, ok , well maybe something in gmail i need to change to make it work i'll log in threw google and see thanks alot
<rypervenche> ry: Yes, it is possible. I have yet to do it on my system, I have LVM on LUKS, but there are guides ou there to resizing your partitions using LVM. Check google a bit.
<nymbda> Hello
<ry> yeah, my question is... if i resize swap simply through LVM and thats -all- i do, will it break anything?
<kingofswords> any 1 know a good megavideo bypass for ubuntu?
<ry> do i need to restart the system or... update fstab? does the uuid change or anything?
<rypervenche> ry: It won't break anything as long as you have the space to share.
<ry> awesome =)
<OerHeks> kingofswords, what do you mean with 'megavideo bypass ' ?
<ry> i have 8gb ram in this laptop, but barely 2gb swap... when the system runs out of mem, gnome shits itself and takes everything down with it
<kingofswords> to get around 72mins limit
<rypervenche> ry: Everything else stays the same. You are just allocating some of the unused space of one logical volume toanother.
<ghabit> Hello! I'm looking for PDF converter. To .doc or something. Help!
<aeon-ltd> kingofswords: i don't think something that would work out of the browser would work, but i assume you have good intentions so http://www.megavideo9.com/
<ry> yeah
<RedRobot> ry: buy more ram
<ry> i'm allocating swap out of my 120gb ssd
<ry> it's a thinkpad t510
<ry> it only supports 8gb
<RedRobot> ry: or limit your ram usage more
<RedRobot> fix those memleaks
<ry> i have debated getting the w520 (supports 16gb )
<aeon-ltd> ghabit: i know and have used pdftohtml which also converts them to HQ jpgs
<ry> but i think i'll pass, save the 2k and wait for intel to release romley so i can snag a nice xeon e5 series for my workstation
<z3ro> anybody know about DSC
<ry> discovery channel?
<aeon-ltd> z3ro: digital sony camera?
<biami> whats DSC?
<biami> Data Structure in C... right???
<z3ro> DNS Static Collector
<biami> nope
<aeon-ltd> *everyone turns back around again*
<aeon-ltd> z3ro: might be better in #networking
<BluesKaj> z3ro, in what context ?
<BluesKaj> oops
<ry> interesting... it seems swap volumes are not resizeable
<z3ro> http://dns.measurement-factory.com/tools/dsc/
<ry> probably need to make a new one, but i guess my only worries h ave been answered
<ry> basically just replace it
<aeon-ltd> ry: wait is it mounted?
<ry> what would happen if i umounted a active swap?
<fission6> jjovereats, cant get to System Prefernces, lxde doesn't have a menu in the taskbar for it?
<chaddy> in Unity how do I call the main menu?
<aeon-ltd> ry: unles you were running something that caches a lot much like GIMP roughly nothing harmful (most of the time - just saying not liable for any problems)
<chaddy> all I can seem to get is the main menu editor
<RedRobot> ry: what are you running that manages to eat up all that ram btw?
<stratis_> in 10.04 RAID1 array won't boot from second disk when degraded, any help ?
<jo-erlend_live> how do I reinstall Ubuntu desktop on an md array from the desktop cd?
<io> !reinstall | jo-erlend_live
<ubottu> jo-erlend_live: To renew the configuration of a package when installing, sudo apt-get remove --purge <package> && sudo apt-get install <package>. Note that you will lose ALL config files for that package. WARNING: This is dangerous, don't do this with core packages
<io> hm, unusual
<jo-erlend_live> I know how to reinstall Ubuntu. I don't know how to reinstall Ubuntu on an md array.
<jo-erlend_live> perhaps I just need to start the md and then partition as normal?
<jo-erlend_live> s/partition/proceed/ :)
<z3ro> #networking user already slep..hahah
<biami> chaddy, no main menu in unity... you need to log in to Ubuntu Classic (GNOME 2.6) to use the menu
<biami> i think
<dr_willis> biami,  theres some inticator applets taht let you get a gnome-menu in unity :)
<dr_willis> and theres that cardiro application also
<jo-erlend_live> biami, you can run gnome-panel with all its applets together with Unity.
<dr_willis> puts one in the panel :)
<dr_willis> gnome-panel over unity - is a little messy
<chaddy> biami: all I need is the name of the app, got as far as alacarte, the editor
<biami> how?
<dr_willis> biami,  how to what part? :)
<jo-erlend_live> biami, just run gnome-panel as a normal application.
<jo-erlend_live> you can add it to startup applications if you want it to always start when you login. But you should remove the upper panel first, since Unity panel will take precedence.
<biami> ok
<biami> thanks
<jo-erlend_live> I don't personally understand that anyone would want to keep using static menus though, but I'm glad they have the freedom to do so :)
<Guest99752> I have spent the past 5 hours struggling with this problem: After a nvdia-driver mess up, I lost the ability to boot into graphics (low graphics mode freezes too). I tried to reinstall them in many ways, trough package manager and trough the nvidia site, tried removing modules but nothing: It still tries to boot into low graphics mode then freezes (even after a purge and a clean nvidia-current install) If anyone is willi
<Guest99752> ng to help me, please PM, thanks
<rhizmoe> Guest99752: uninstall and reinstall gdm
<user> jo-erlend_live: What is static menus? I use alt+f2 for programs I know the name of
<rhizmoe> that's what worked for me when i had a similar problem
<Guest99752> thanks, will try in seconds
<jo-erlend_live> user, the menus doesn't learn from your choices. They're always the same.
<Somelauw> Hi, I can't see my battery status and I get random crashes.
<user> jo-erlend_live: Well, yeah it would be great if spotify knew I always look for it under "internet" and moved there too
<pilesofstones> Hi everyone. Could anyone advise me if there are any disadvantages to me running a 64bit version of Ubuntu on a VMWare virtual machine? I.e. compatibility issues etc
<jo-erlend_live> user, I would prefer that Spotify was the first choice when I pressed super whenever I wanted to listen to music. :)
<user> Security Mode : Auto (WPA or WPA2) - Personal
<user> Cipher Type : TKIP and AES
<techaddikt> any one give me the dicscription about uck
<Guest99752> rhizmoe, still same problem. drops me into lowgraphics warning, then ok and freeze
<user> Is that a safe network?
<chaddy> seems a bit of a kludgey way of accessing th main menu, but gnome-panel it is
<user> jo-erlend_live: Super does nothing here
<jo-erlend_live> user, you're probably not running Unity then?
<user> Just sits there as a reminder of what once reigned its hardware, like a flag of a sunken ship
<user> jo-erlend_live: Gnome vanilla
<Somelauw> Is it normal that ubuntu decides to not shown my battery status?
<user> I grew to old to mess about with layout and such
<ry> run acpi -V
<ry> and verify your bat. status
 * jjovereats might be installing Debian. Oh goodie!!!
<jo-erlend_live> user, layout? Unity is all about business for me. It improves my productivity dramatically.
<ry> lol
<user> Oh
<techaddikt> Algorith:  hay do u know about the uck
<techaddikt> wainersm: ping
<user> My computer would make me more productive with no-script enforced, and just Oo
<techaddikt> halvors: ping
<dr_willis> Unity makes me more unproductive.. at least it did untill i tweaked the  life into it.
<techaddikt> halvors: ping
<ry> i have not really given unity a chance, i'll admit... but i have a feeling i'll be sticking with gnome 2.x
<techaddikt> joar: ping
<dr_willis> jo-erlend_live,  move the icon for whatever you want to be super-1 to the top iof the panel..  is one trick
<ry> we just need a neuro interface, instead of a mouse... as the "first" step in many to improve the dated user interface
<pilesofstones> anyone?
<Guest99752> whats the command to get all the installed packages and to drop them into a text file?
<jo-erlend_live> dr_willis, right. I love it. And that the menus displays and hides files and folders automatically when I add and remove external data sources is just wonderful.
<ry> a mixture of advanced multi-touch and thought based interaction
<dr_willis> jo-erlend_live,  you mean the icons on the panel for mounted devices? I had to remove all of those.. i had way way way to many for it to show.
<dr_willis> jo-erlend_live,  plus all the icons were identical.. made it to hard to find the one i wanted. :)
<ry> strphen hawking can write books with his eye, i think we can use a combined input to control a gui
<jo-erlend_live> dr_willis, no, recent files and folders lense.
<jo-erlend_live> super+f in other words.
<dr_willis> jo-erlend_live,  oh the 'watch out or the wife will see your "videos"' tool. :)
<jo-erlend_live> haha
<dr_willis> I rarely hafe an issue with loseing files...
<gohdan> ry: unity is the antithesis of accessibility
<jo-erlend_live> it's not about loosing files. It's about finding files I need in less than three seconds. I hate trudging across filesystem paths.
<jo-erlend_live> sorry. I didn't mean to start a discussion. That's for #ubuntu-offtopic.
<ry> lol
<jo-erlend_live> I have two md arrays. One raid1 which / is on, and one raid5 which contains /home. Now I want to install 11.04 on it using the desktop cd. How do I do that?
<gohdan> ry: lol?  screen readers dont work properly and there is a whole host of accessibility issues
<jo-erlend_live> does the installer understand it if I just start the md?
<dr_willis> Hmm. Just transcoded a movie with Arista - it aparently defaulted to the 'Movies' directory.. but there is no Movies Directiory.. so it seems to have tanscoded for the last hr+ then just deleted the results...
<ry> that was a "lol aka i know"
<ry> o_0
<winut> does anyone actually like unity? lol
<Riberty> no
<ry> you did not measure the frequency of my lol, which would of told you the proper meaning
<gohdan> ry: poe's law
<winut> :-)
<IdleOne> dr_willis: look in Videos
<jo-erlend_live> winut, I absolutely love it.
<pappa_bear> come on guys #ubuntu-offtopic to just chat
<ry> possibly some form of spectral analysis of the lol
<ry> might of revealed the proper version
<oCean> ry: please stay on topic
<dr_willis> IdleOne,  nope not there.. found it.. it defaulted to where i selected the movie from.. so it put it in the same place  as original difernt extension
<winut> i find it odd that i have to stick my mouee right into the corner of the screen to get it to open
<IdleOne> dr_willis: least it didn't delete it
<vcabba> Im using laptop with external display on Ubuntu 11.04 for a few monts with laptops lid closed... Now i disconnect external monitor but primary display is blank - everything sends to external, even bios's logo. Why ?
<ry> vcabba, i have the same issue at times with my thinkpad t510
 * gohdan wonders what the accessibilty team is doing, or if anyone at canonical hq is listening to them
<ry> linux and laptops dont always get along 100%
<phrostbite> green91, Hey you helped me yesterday but I did not get a chance to thank you for the help. That teamviewer worked like a dream. Super easy to set up on both ends.
<ry> odds are you had the screen disabled in your monitor/display settings
<ry> actually thats a good question, if there is a way to control the "monitor preferences" from the cmd, run a script when your laptop is ready to leave it's closed desk position and actually serve as a laptop
<winut> some kind of force redect
<winut> redetect even!
<vcabba> yes primary display is disabled, but the problem is that is not detected anymore... external as primary for now..
<ry> well it has a function to do so, but usually to get the display working properly with the laptop closed you have to disable the laptops lcd from within linux
<ry> it seems like it does remember the settings, but not always
<ak5> does anyone here have a lenovo thinkpad edge 11 with the newest bios and tell me how he/she did it? I am trying to fool around with grub4dos and its not pleasent
<ak5> pleasant*
<winut> ak5, grub is easy if you have another partition
<winut> how many do you have?
<ak5> winut: I have one USB disk
<ak5> usb thumbdrive that it
<ak5> is*
<jo-erlend_live> isn't it possible to reinstall Ubuntu on a software raid from the desktop cd?
<Furry> Is is possible to install java 6 on ubuntu 6.06?
<winut> doesn't grub pick up the internal disc then?
<RedRobot> Furry: I would upgrade asap
<ak5> winut: I have nothing installed on the internal disk, I want grub to boot the update bios iso
<jo-erlend_live> Furry, 6.06 is unsupported.
<RedRobot> Furry: 5 year and full of outdated buggy and insecure software, also not supported anymore
<RedRobot> 5 year old*
<winut> cant you just change the boot order to cd first?
<Furry> I'd upgrade, but I'm too lazy, since I'm just fooling around with an old computer I have
<ak5> winut: I have no cd drive (nor external)
<ak5> thats why I am playing around with grub4dos
<winut> oh, sorry!
<ak5> don't worry, I am probaby being short spoken because I am annoyed by this problem xD
<chaddy> no optical drive? that's not a first world problem
<winut> maybe there is a generic guide you can follow for this, non ubuntu related on how to make a cd boot off a usb stick (separate one) ?
<RedRobot> just use an usb stick then
<RedRobot> boot from usb works
<winut> otherwise you can make a dos boot usb with the app and bios files
<ak5> winut: yeah, thats what I tried
<winut> what happened?
<ak5> grub4dos booted from my usb drive, but didn't boot my BOOT.iso (with the BIOS update)
<ak5> winut: ^
<Somelauw> Is it normal that ubuntu decides to not show my battery status?
<jo-erlend_live> surely, someone has to know if it's possible to install Ubuntu on an existing raid?
<winut> ak5, never done this but it sounds plausable
<winut> what format is the usb stick?
<chaddy> jo-erlend_live: don't know but it sounds like the sort of thing you might need the alternate installer for
<ak5> winut: vfat
<winut> is that fat16?
<friendyman> i have a problem with one of my dedicated ubuntu servers, suddenly without any configuration changes it has stopped responding, i've hard reset it, and the ssh connection is refused, i've booted it in rescue mode, but didn't find any errors in the logs, what can I try next?
<ak5> I believe it is fat32
<ak5> but not sure..
<winut> keep searching on google m8, cant advise any better atm!
<ak5> ok thx
<friendyman> its not a hdd, memory or cpu problem, i ran a test in rescue on those
<Hedgehog456> How do I free up RAM on my 256MB server with 256MB swap?
<chaddy> friendyman: router configuration been changed or reset?
<friendyman> i have no control over the router
<friendyman> assume no
<friendyman> it's in a datacenter
<th0r> Hedgehog456: on a small ram system you should have about 2.5 times ram for  swap
<ghabit> Hello. Why openoffice have new name now? Just installed new ubuntu
<Hedgehog456> th0r: I can only afford that much VPS resources.
<Ampelbein> friendyman: what is the actual error you get?
<th0r> Hedgehog456: well, stuff has to go somewhere. If you can't increase the swap size the only other way to free up ram is to stop some of the services
<friendyman> i don't know of any error, all i can see is that ssh connection refused
<friendyman> i can only mount the hdd in rescue mode and look through the logs and try and connect normally through ssh, dedicated server
<Hedgehog456> th0r: I stopped a particularly memory-intensive service, how long will it take for the RAM to recover? Thanks
<demonspork> in Chrome in Ubuntu, how do I enable the built in Flash for Chrome, because it appears to be using the system plugin, which is woefully out of date.
<friendyman> no firewall installed, no configuration changed
<Ampelbein> friendyman: yes, what is the actual response from ssh?
<Ampelbein> friendyman: like, paste the command and output (you can remove the servername)
<D-F3NS> hey guys, im trying to get rid of the home dir encryption. i want to copy the whole home dir to another partition. how can i copy rly everything? symlinks etc... to...
<D-F3NS> -o
<friendyman> i believe its something like "connection refused" i can't even connect
<friendyman> seems like ssh daemon isn't running
<v0lksman> anyone know where chromium stashes it's profile info?
<thedears> русские есть?
<Pici> !ru | thedears
<ubottu> thedears: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<trevor> does anyone know how to send an email through a modem connected to Bell's network with AT+ comands?
<RedRobot> v0lksman: man chromium, see the files section near the end
<Ampelbein> friendyman: there are multiple possible reasons. can't you just try to connect and paste the output?
<trevor> or better described as an email by sms
<Hedgehog456> th0r: I just disabled a huge service and the RAM is decreasing
<ghabit> is it possible to use skype with videocam on ubuntu?
<gohdan> ghabit: yes.
<szal> ghabit: if you can get the videocam to act as a webcam that shouldn't be a problem?
<ghabit> gohdan, I have installed skype software, but it's allow only voice calls
<v0lksman> RedRobot, thx!
<ghabit> szal, ah, cam will not work by default? )
<gohdan> ghabit: youll need to play around with skype's and your cam's configs
<claviusmond> can I save several open firefox tabs at once? I dont want to bookmark 30 webpages, I want to dowload the 20 pages in one simple action
<claviusmond> 30*
<GermainAdrian> anyone has a monitor arm?
<Unik> anisit
<RedRobot> GermainAdrian: I have several
<wn1zid> @ first i thought it was my bios, it wasnt, im on a broken sabayon drive so to get here,  my ubuntu keeps rebooting, how to fix ??, this is very bothering, 10.10
<misaq> hi! does anyone know how to read chm files in Ubuntu?
<llutz> !info xchm
<ubottu> xchm (source: xchm): Compiled HTML Help (CHM) file viewer for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.18-2 (natty), package size 166 kB, installed size 748 kB
<llutz> misaq: ^ ^
<claviusmond> how do I access the firefox cache?
<wn1zid>  @ first i thought it was my bios, it wasn't, im on a broken sabayon drive so to get here,  my ubuntu keeps rebooting, how to fix ??, this is very troublesome  im on 10.10.
<gohdan> claviusmond: in what manner?
<misaq> llutz, what?
<llutz> misaq: ^ ^ read what ubottu said about xchm
<claviusmond> gohdan, I want to save all the pictures from several open tabs in a simple action
<claviusmond> gohdan, I though I could copy and paste it more easily from the cache file
<zleslie> Hi
<misaq> llutz, it works! thanks
<zleslie> I am having trouble getting my natty vm to boot after a fresh install.  I am using the same pxe procedure that I used on maverick, but for some reason I never see a grub prompt or anything, just a blinking cursor and a failure to boot
<zleslie> Anyone know what might be going wrong
<wn1zid> heh, guess everybody is on vacation.
<rooly> i can't seem to find any mention of this anywhere, so i'll ask before posting a bug report
<v0lksman> zleslie, check your ACPI settings or boot the image with noacpi
<rooly> does anyone else have trouble with indicator applets, they simply fail to open the menu when clicked on
<rooly> i have to click on one at the far right and then scroll across each one to get to the applet i want
<Thraspic> I'm having trouble finding a lightweight battery monitor for the system tray, and it must have customizable icons to indicate percent life remaining.  I ussed to use Battmon but something is up wth it,  Any suggestions?
<misaq> llutz, yes i read
<gohdan> claviusmond: there is an addon called 'downthemall' it may offer the functionality you are looking for more easily
<PythonSnake> hi
<gohdan> claviusmond: in any event, the cache is stored in your ~/.mozilla directory
<PythonSnake> I wanna dual boot ubuntu and windows 7
<Mandrew> how do i run nvidia-xconfig as sudo in the cli?
<TTilus> how do i force re-requesting ip from dhcp server even if the lease time is not over yet
<PythonSnake> have some problems with partition...
<RobinJ> is the Ubuntu font family (more specifically: Ubuntu-R.ttf) free to redistribute and use?
<GhostWolf> hi all, does anyone know how i can install firefox 4 or 4.1? i found the tar file but it just has the firefox folder and doesn't install firefox. and when i did it in terminal it tells me it can't find the package
<PythonSnake> how much space ubuntu need ?
<RobinJ> i'd like to use it for my website, and upload it on the server for that
<TTilus> disconnect reconnect net doesnt seem to do that
<llutz> TTilus: sudo dhclient3 ethX
<v0lksman> GhostWolf, don't...install FF5...FF4 is dead.
<GhostWolf> v0lksman, i can't use ff5. i need to use a toolbar that is not compatible with ff5
<TTilus> llutz: just plain run dhclient?
 * TTilus feels stupid right now
<TTilus> =D
<llutz> TTilus: should send a dhcp-req
<GermainAdrian> RedRobot: can any of them be mounted in reverse? in essense i want to suspend the monitor, instead of propping it up with the arm
<misaq> what is the difference between xterm and gnome-terminal?
<gohdan> claviusmond: alternatively, the repetitive task of pushing ^S , ^enter and ^W multiple times works too
<trism> RobinJ: http://font.ubuntu.com/ufl/ubuntu-font-licence-1.0.txt, the short answer would appear to be yes, but you should probably read it first
<RobinJ> misaq: the user interface
<RedRobot> GermainAdrian: all mines are for flat screens, so just a vesa fixture at the end
<reyes> hi
<RobinJ> thanks trism
<GhostWolf> dodes anyone know how to install a previous version of firefox? i can't use the newer one since i need a toolbar that isn't compatible with firefox 5
<RedRobot> could easily add a plate to have the monitor hang from it
<evilbug> misaq: gnome-terminal is more customizable, supports tabs, etc. but they're still a cmd line.
<GermainAdrian> RedRobot: mine is a flat screen as well. but i want a movable arm, so that i can adjust it, not just hang from it
<RedRobot> the  ones I have are moveable
<TTilus> llutz: worked
<reyes> any person have this problem with an integrated Intel graphic http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/21/pantallazouxg.png/ ? The computers is slowly for some minutes and then the screen shows broken.
<TTilus> llutz: thanks a bunch
<neonofneophyte> does anyone know where, in the compiz source, the defualt settings file is?
<llutz> TTilus: things can be so easy :)
<wn1zid> does anyone know why ubuntu keeps rebooting ?
<pappa_bear> GhostWolf, did you try sudo apt-get install firefox-4.0
<RedRobot> most of them have two joints and either a fixed or ball fixture at the end
<TTilus> llutz: with network damager onboard thats not exactly what im used to expecting  =D
<RedRobot> ff5 is out
<RedRobot> GhostWolf: ^
<RA_drc> what happened to open office?  what is libre office?
<claviusmond> gohdan, I am downloading an addon, multiple tabs
<RedRobot> RA_drc: oracle was being morons, so a load of the openoffice devs decided to fork
<Artlav> Hello, is there Ubuntu for MIPS, specificaly Lemote laptops? I can google a lot of talk but no builds.
<RedRobot> RA_drc: some of the story behind it: http://www.h-online.com/open/features/LibreOffice-A-fresh-page-for-OpenOffice-1097358.html
<GhostWolf> pappa_bear, well i didn't type it like that but let me try that
<GhostWolf> pappa_bear, i just did that and it tells me can't find any package by regex 'firefox-4.0'
<pappa_bear> hmm
<GhostWolf> had same response when i did it with firefox4.0
<D-F3NS> am i fine when i want to backup my ./home/user when i use  "rsync -avx --progress /home/user/ /mnt/tmp" make a new account, copy this backup to it, delete my old acc and make a new acc with the old username?
<pappa_bear> GhostWolf, i'm looking at http://crenk.com/how-to-install-firefox-4-on-ubuntu
<GhostWolf> pappa_bear, i have the tar.bz2 file
<GhostWolf> so if theres a way to install that way i can but if not
<llutz> D-F3NS: should do, just make sure to add the new user to admin-group if you need sudo-access.
<GhostWolf> pappa_bear,i can't view any links i have no browser installed atm
<trism> RobinJ: oh, you may also be interested in this: http://font.ubuntu.com/web/
<RedRobot> GermainAdrian: I have a few that is somewhat similar to  http://www.argosyconsole.com/images/argosy_monitorarms/gallery_7500_05_lg.jpg, just a slightly different design, and that they have wall mounts instead of table mounts
<RobinJ> You can now use the Ubuntu Font Family as a webfont via the CSS @font-face mechanism, << thats what i was planning to do :p
<RedRobot> GhostWolf: somewhat different first part, so it can go 75° up and down, instead of much more up than downwards
<jjovereats> ok
<winut> use firefox next ppa
<jjovereats> lol
<winut> firefox 4 = unsupported!!
<jjovereats> qwoeoritiyuouoalsspfgohojgjdslkxzxmcbvmnnlnkiif
<loculinux> pene?
<GhostWolf> uh what RedRobot?
<RedRobot> GhostWolf: was for GermainAdrian
<RedRobot> sorry
<RobinJ> except that i was not planning to use google api
<loculinux> pene?
<GermainAdrian> RedRobot: thx
<llutz> !pm | D-F3NS
<ubottu> D-F3NS: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<chaddy> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<trism> RobinJ: yes, I don't think you're required to, it is just another option available
<D-F3NS> it wasnt a question
<D-F3NS> anyway.thx
<RobinJ> ok thanks :p
<ivanuko> aleeeex
<RedRobot> GermainAdrian: damn expensive ones, since they were designed for up to 60" monitors, but I got the for free when I was doing a demolition job :)
<loculinux_> pene?
<ivanuko> vagina?
<RobinJ> heck the one from google api is uglier than the one i have xd
<ivanuko> adviopbhajdv
<loculinux_> putitas
<ivanuko> vspkjáidp´dbàdkpj
<GermainAdrian_> did i join with the cloak on
<chaddy> any ops about who can tell me why I'm banned from #ubuntu-offtopic?
<oCean> chaddy: join #ubuntu-ops
<chaddy> thx oCean
<winut> lol!!
<jack_> Does ubuntu use upstart?
<DynamicFail> anyway to view the contents of a file live other than tail -f ... tail -f won't work if the file is completly rewritten
<llutz> jack_: it does
<winut> you must have been on topic, thats why!! lol
<jack_> Is there a way to make services restart if they die with upstart?
<viii> i have nvidia drivers installed but GLX still fails to work? im on 11.04 natty
<lucidguy> Installed video drivers from Nvidia (disabled Nouveau etc..) .. noticed a number of my systems when launching nvidia-settings, the system reads GeForce310 for GPU info.. yet its a Quadro5000, any ideas?
<winut> ubuntu forums are stuffed full of ex army sergeants, very strict
<llutz> DynamicFail: have you tried "tailf"? not sure if that would work, but maybe worth to try
<pappa_bear> Anyone know how to add something to a pannel in Unity?
<winut> lucid, it might just be a device id mixup
<jack_> From the upstart page: Services may be respawned if they die unexpectedly. how do you get this functionality with the servicesS?
<RedRobot> viii: fails to work how?
<ceed^> I've installed Natty on a laptop with Intel graphics. The problem is that every time I boot resolution is the to 1024x768 instead of 1280x800. I have to use the Control panel resolution settings every time. Doesn't help to set "Make default" either. Ideas?
<winut> maybe the same series of gpu chip is in the quadro 5000
<beetlejooz> I'm having a routing issue on my ubuntu server. For no reason that I can figure out, I can't ping past the default gw.
<winut> or vica versa
<beetlejooz> ifconfig eth0 12.x.x.86 /28
<penlat_> What application will transcode to mpeg2 or avchd?
<beetlejooz> route add default gw 12.x.x.81 netmask 255.255.255.240
<beetlejooz> am I missing something?
<winut> papa_bear, i would ditch unity myself and logon again in classic desktop (just me)
<lucidguy> winut: I can't see that being the case
<viii> RedRobot, in the xorg log it says EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<pappa_bear> winut, sound advice
<winut> ok, ill check :-)
<RedRobot> viii: trow the whole config up in paste.pocoo.org or another sane pastebim
<kevinh90> hello
<RedRobot> -m+n
<RedRobot> viii: err.. log not config
<kevinh90> I just installed Ubuntu on my laptop yesterday.  In the past I have used ubuntu with no problems, and on the first few boots everything was fine - now everything randomly freezes
<xiljin> successfully upgraded a box to oneiric last week (via do-release-upgrade), tried to upgrade a different box today and it bombs just before installing packages with a 'no such file or directory' error .. any ideas or alternative ways to upgrade?
<Pici> xiljin: Oneiric isn't su[[prted in this channel, please use #ubuntu+1
<beetlejooz> Anyone here understand routing enough to help with my ubuntu server routing issue?
<xiljin> Pici: thanks
<kevinh90> when running on battery I could barely even get logged in and unity said my computer didnt meet the requirements(odd since right after I installed and even after I installed updates it was fine)
<winut> GT218 (310) and Quadro (GT100) yes, quite different http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Nvidia_graphics_processing_units
<kevinh90> beetlejooz, go ahead and ask
<kevinh90> I cant guarantee I can help though
<beetlejooz> kevin: I already did
<beetlejooz> can't ping past my default gw
<DynamicFail> llutz, didn't work but gave me an idea
<beetlejooz> if i give the same address to my laptop I can get out just fine
<beetlejooz> same gw
<DynamicFail> clear; while true; do tailf /file; clear; done;
<kevinh90> can you ping the default gw from ubuntu?
<beetlejooz> yes
<winut> lucidguy, what version of ubuntu you running? thx
<beetlejooz> can't ping *past* it
<llutz> DynamicFail: watch -n 5 cat foo/file      :)
<lucidguy> winut: 10.04.2
<beetlejooz> ie, I'm not routing out
<winut> does it seem ok, have you benchmarked it etc?
<kevinh90> could it be a bcast issue?
<winut> i mean is video and 3d working?
<lucidguy> winut: Just got it up and running ... nvidia-settings is also ready Memory 512mb .. obviously wrong, The quadro 5000 has 2.5GB to my knowledge
<viii> RedRobot,  http://pastebin.com/FxcQmHB8
<DynamicFail> llutz, that works also :)
<lucidguy> winut: yes seems alright for now, glxgears responded
<RedRobot> viii: I can't open pastebin.com, which is why I suggested pocoo
<winut> wow, mega memory :-)
<winut> do you use this for 3d work?
<lucidguy> winut: this is a new graphics system I had built for for work.  Yes they use it as a graphic workstation.
<viii> RedRobot, really? id never heard of that, is it a javascript thing?
<winut> sick
<lucidguy> winut: 24GB of ram
<winut> omg !!!!
<lucidguy> DDR3 also
<RedRobot> viii: no, it is pastebin.com being silly. not that I would open it if I could anyway, I don't like sites with nasty ads
<winut> let me know if you have a spare machine like that lol :-)
<kevinh90> I think my freezing issue might have something to do with my graphics card.  glxinfo says  I dont have direct rendering even though the vendor string is nvidia corp
<winut> i can see why the error has cropped up, not many people have this card i imagine
<lucidguy> winut: we have two of these babies ... 27inch high end LCD also ... 1440 Vertical res .. I think close to 3000 horiz
<winut> that must give you a lucid output!
<viii> RedRobot, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/417639/
<penlat_> what program can transcode to mpeg2 or avchd
<winut> you should log a bug for this for sure
 * stoerenungeheuer is back (gone 00:01:06)
<Pici> !away > stoerenungeheuer
<ubottu> stoerenungeheuer, please see my private message
<kevinh90> ok, even facebook pictures freeze up my whole x window for about 15 seconds...
<RedRobot> Pici: ffmpeg maybe?
<RedRobot> er.. penlat_ ^
<Pici> RedRobot: not me, other p-person ;)
 * stoerenungeheuer is away: beschaeftigt/busy/away---leave-a-message
<sian> hi
<llutz> !away| stoerenungeheuer
<ubottu> stoerenungeheuer: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<sian> could some one pls help me how to set up 3 monitor
<sian> on my ubuntu
<penlat_> redrobot, ?
<viii> RedRobot, ldd glxgears is all good as is /usr/lib/nvidia-current/xorg/libglx.so /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
<RedRobot> viii: you are using the intel chip, not the nvidia one
<gamealogic> Ahh Ubuntu is great :D
<RedRobot> viii: laptop with optimus?
<winut> lucidguy, do you mean to say you have 2 5000's in sli or 2 identical machines?
<viii> RedRobot, yea
<lucidguy> 2 systems .. 1x 5000 each
<RedRobot> viii: sadly those doesn't really work, nvidia does not support optimus on gnu/linux
<viii> RedRobot, is optimus where it has the gpu on die with the cpu
<winut> when is the next hollywood blockbuster coming out? lol
<sian> im using a laptop that got vga and hdmi connection
<sian> i would like to use them
<winut> lucidguy, what cpu in that beast?
<sian> does any one know how to get it work
<winut> or should i say cpu's!!!!!
<RedRobot> sian: use the hdmi if the screen has hdmi or dvi in
<viii> RedRobot, there isn't a tmp hack, what is optimus exactly
<Pici> !ot | winut
<ubottu> winut: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<RedRobot> sian: what gfx card is in the laptop and what driver are you using?
<sian> yea i would like to use hdmi and my vga
<lucidguy> winut: Nothing crazy 1 i7 9600 3.2ghz
<sian> i got a nvidia geforce 8600gt
<RedRobot> viii: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTQxNg
<pc500> My machine hung, and now it just goes to an (initramfs) prompt.
<pc500> Is it fixable or not?  I have no data on it I care about, if it matters.
<winut> ok, gotta go. nice speak to y'all on and off topic. have a great night all
<RedRobot> sian: if you are using the closed source drivers, just enable the output you want in nvidia-settings, most likely you won't be able to use both the vga and hdmi out at once though
<Guest75413> ..........*********.............
<sian> and im using my laptop i would like to connect my 32inch tv and 17 inch monitor on it
<kevinh90> my computer has 4GB of ram, 1GB GPU ram, and a core 2 duo 64bit cpu.  Would there be any benefit to me using 32bit ubuntu?
<jerk255> I just installed ubuntu first time, the update manager won't show how long update will take
<RedRobot> sian: usually you are limited to only one output, but check nvidia-settings
<lucidguy> winut: later
<sian> i can get one of them working but not both of them
<sian> ?
<PythonSnake> Hi
<RedRobot> jerk255: depends entierly on how fast your internet connection is, how fast your hw is etc
<RedRobot> jerk255: there is no reliable way to calculate it
<PythonSnake> now
<PythonSnake> someone help
<BluesKaj-den> kevinh90, not really , 64 bit is quite mature now ..that's what I'm using on a similar cpu
<x1o> möp
<jerk255> internet is pretty fast, but there is no sign of any progress, shouldn't there be a bar or something
<jerk255> has been an hour
<PythonSnake> please
<chaddy> help with what, PythonSnake?
<IdleOne> !ask | PythonSnake
<ubottu> PythonSnake: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<PythonSnake> installing ubuntu
<PythonSnake> I dont know how
<Starminn> What's the standard format for Time Zones?
<RedRobot> PythonSnake: boot the install cd, press next a bunch of times, done (just like windows :))
<PythonSnake> but partition thing
<PythonSnake> shrink
<PythonSnake> I really need help for partition for installing ubuntu
<RedRobot> Starminn: Some/Where
<purpleposeidon> What did you guys do to my tab completion you are a terrible person fix it now
<PythonSnake> someone can help me through remote ?
<gohdan> PythonSnake: just set it to how much space you think you may need over time
<jerk255> anyone? Im in update limbo
<PythonSnake> how to shrink partitions
<RedRobot> Starminn: eg Europe/Paris
<gohdan> PythonSnake: make sure to setup a seperate /home partition as well
<RedRobot> Starminn: you can find them all in /usr/share/zoneinfo/
<kevinh90> PythonSnake: dont shrink partitions on your first linux install
<PythonSnake> what to do ?
<Starminn> RedRobot: How about the "-0400" and such? Are those standard in time zones, or just cause unnecessary confusion?
<kevinh90> go all in
<jerk255> im in update manager, 166 updates, the thing is just greyed out with a spinning mouse cursor
<PythonSnake> I dont know what to do
<RenatoSilva> what? Firefox 5 in update manager????
<llutz> Starminn: what are you trying to do? sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata       to set timezone
<jjovereats> buh bah buh buh buh buh buh?
<PythonSnake> :'(
<RenatoSilva> world 's ending?
<jerk255> I just installed ubuntu with wubi
<RA_drc> RedRobot: thanks for the links
<Pici> RenatoSilva: Whats the question?
<jjovereats> ok, jerk255 you are not a jerk.
<RedRobot> Starminn: that tells the exact offset from gmt
<Starminn> llutz: It's actually for a web page. Just thought if anyoe would know the commonnly-accepted order, it'd be you guys. :)
<EddiX> RenatoSilva: Yeah, almost unbelievable
<Pici> !ot | jjovereats
<ubottu> jjovereats: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jjovereats> !guidelines | jjovereats
<ubottu> jjovereats, please see my private message
<RenatoSilva> EddiX: just can't handle
<jerk255> does anyone know what I'm talking about
<chaddy> jerk255: wubi is known, yess
<chaddy> jerk255: what's the specific problem?
<Starminn> RedRobot llutz: Thanks guys, I found my answer. (There is no one, right way, but I'm just going to use what my system uses.)
<jerk255> I mean the update manager, its just sitting there with no visual sign of progress, for the past hour and a half
<redmenace> umm ICQ doesnt work with empathy
<marsfligth> Hi, have you idea if exist a backup tool that allows to schedule the backup with different execution time? Thanks
<dlong> Anyone here running selinux on their desktop?
<jerk255> are update downloads just slow right now?
<marsfligth> Hi, have you idea if exist a backup tool that allows to schedule the backup with different execution time for different folders? Thanks
<rypervenche> jerk255: You can try stopping the update and trying it again in the command line by typing "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" without the quotes.
<misaq> jerk255, don't worry. if your internet speed is good, like 256 kbps, your update should be done in about one hour
<llutz> marsfligth: "different execution time" as in? rsnapshot + cronjob
<jerk255> so it takes 3 hours?
<aferla> hello, if i have ubuntu running over win7, can i reinstall win7 without ubuntu?
<kevinh90> my cell phone gets better than 256kbps most of the time
<misaq> kevinh90, really?
<RedRobot> aferla: depends on what you mean by "running over"
<redmenace> does anyone else have ICQ?
<redmenace> it doesnt work with Pidgin either
<kevinh90> misaq, CDMA Rev A, Sprint PCS 3G,  theoretical max speed is around 3 megabits but typical speeds are 400-600kbps
<RedRobot> redmenace: sadly some people still uses it
<RedRobot> redmenace: works if you have an up to date pidgin/libpurple
<redmenace> how do i update empathy RedRobot
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Hey guys, anyone tried to burn cds with console commands? Is the right command "cdrecord -v name_of_image" ? It didn't work for me - the cd drive was buzzing for a few minutes, but when the command stopped output I checked the cd - and it was empty. What do I do in a wrong way?
<inashdeen> hi, need a help, trying gerix-wifi-cracker.py, but now it says mon0 is on channel -1, but the AP uses channel 1. what should i do?
<misaq> kevinh90, how much expense do you pay for the service?
<redmenace> how do you update a single app?
<maco> redmenace: if you run "sudo apt-get install program" when its already installed, itll just update it
<aferla> i need reinstall win7 (it has in partition c), ubuntu is install how an application in win7 in partition d
<kevinh90> misaq: for 3 phones I am paying about $180 per month(that includes both data and voice)
<redmenace> thanks maco
<redmenace> ......................__ ............
<redmenace> ......<ROFL ROFL ROFL ROFL>.
<redmenace> ........................| |...........
<redmenace> ................... __\||/____......
<redmenace> .\\...............|'-|--| .\\....\.....
<FloodBot1> redmenace: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lucidguy> Anone use drivers from Nvidia eg.  NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-270.41.06.run ... etc?
<kevinh90> misaq: a USB data stick for PC is about $60 per month with a 5gb monthly data cap.
<misaq> kevinh90, it seems reasonable. can i ask where do you live?
<kevinh90> misaq: Illinois, USA.  where do you live?
<inashdeen> anyone?
<jjovereats> Whoah whoah whoa - - this is going offtopic.
<kevinh90> misaq, Also my phone can use Sprint's WiMAX network which has typical speeds of 1-4megabits with theoretical max around 12megabits per second.  but I am outside that coverage.
<misaq> kevinh90,  I live in Iran.  I pay 125000 Rials (about 12$ )for my ADSL internet monthly
<kevinh90> misaq: a 1 megabit adsl line where I live is about $20 per month
<plonker1> I'm trying to remove getmail, but sudo apt-get autoremove/remove doesn't work. I do know that it is installed but I forgot how I installed it.
<jjovereats> misaq: I think Iran is too undemocratic. R125k? What a biggie!
<kevinh90> misaq: with what I have heard about Iran, be careful what you say online and try to keep your adsl hooked to the real internet as long as you can before the iranian intranet becomes mandatory
<misaq> kevinh90,  it is very good speed
<llutz> !ot | misaq kevinh90  could you please continue in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<ubottu> misaq kevinh90  could you please continue in #ubuntu-offtopic?: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<misaq> kevinh90,  1 Mbps is very good for 20$
<plonker1> I'm trying to remove getmail, but sudo apt-get autoremove/remove doesn't work. I do know that it is installed but I forgot how I installed it.
<jjovereats> For £24-ish I get 11Mbps (i.e just over 1.3 MiB/sec)
<aferla>  i need reinstall win7 (it has in partition c), ubuntu is install how an application in win7 in partition d
<misaq> llutz,  why should we continue in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<llutz> misaq: because you are offtopic here
<kevinh90> misaq: just /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<misaq> llutz, what is the main topic here?
<llutz> misaq: read what ubottu just told you :)
<Pici> misaq: This channel is for support only.
<gabriel_1980> Hi everyone
<kevinh90> If more people in Iran questioned authority like he does... lol
<plonker1> I'm trying to remove getmail, but sudo apt-get autoremove/remove doesn't work. I do know that it is installed but I forgot how I installed it.
<misaq> Pici, do you mean there are always assigned people from Ubuntu for support ?
<kevinh90> plonker, try using synaptic to remove it
<kevinh90> it might be easier to use
<gabriel_1980> I have a Dlink-615 wireless router and an Alfa awu036nh usb  wireless n adapter, the problem is that most of the time I cant connect, it keeps looking for signal, but on windows 7 it works fine the connection
<Corey> misaq: No, we're all volunteers.
<Corey> misaq: #ubuntu-offtopic is our social channel. :-)
<helpmehelpme> Hi
<aferla> can  i do reinstall win7 (it has in partition c), if i have ubuntu install how an application in win7 in partition d?
<xBlueprint> Whats up guys
<helpmehelpme> I'm getting ubuntu
<helpmehelpme> and partition gives me error came up saying: "An error occured while writing the changes to the storage devices.
<kevinh90> gabriel_1980: dlink-615 is really old
<helpmehelpme> help
<xBlueprint> yo does anyone have 11.04
<helpmehelpme> me
<xBlueprint> helpme you have 11.04
<kevinh90> gabriel_1980: do you mean DIR-615 ?  that is newer
<helpmehelpme> An error occured while writing the changes to the storage devices.
<helpmehelpme> help meee
<gabriel_1980> It is old but I never have any trouble on windows 7 with it, the problem is with ubuntu, I use the lates 64 bit version
<gabriel_1980> yea, DIR-615, that is the one I have
<xBlueprint> Did anyone have problems with 11.04 with realtik wifi drivers?
<plonker1> I'm trying to remove getmail, but sudo apt-get autoremove/remove doesn't work. I do know that it is installed but I forgot how I installed it.
<helpmehelpme> I can't resize partitions
<helpmehelpme> n error has occurred while writing the changes to the storage devices. the resize operation has been aborted.
<Rexter> I installed Windows 7 in VirtualBox on my Ubuntu 11/04 system. I added my user to the vboxusers group, but the host still doesn't see my usb devices. WTF?
<helpmehelpme> help pls
<helpmehelpme> xBlueprint: no
<llutz> plonker1: dpkg -l getmail*
<helpmehelpme> please someone help me
<helpmehelpme> help....
<Greyscale> hallo
<Greyscale> helpmehelpme: whats up?
<jjovereats> helpmehelpme, please change ya nick
<Emanon> Hey all, looking for help getting a hauppage wintv hvr 850 working under 11.04 if possible.
<Greyscale> PythonSnake: if its aborted changes it should have not made any <<
<llutz> Rexter: did you install the OSE-version? it has no USB-support, you'll need to install oracles Extension Pack
<Greyscale> Unless your filesystem is hosed~
<plonker1> llutz: I get getmail and getmail4 but when running dpkg -r getmail/getmail4 I get - "Ignoring request to remove getmail which is not installed"
<inashdeen> hi, need a help, trying gerix-wifi-cracker.py, but now it says mon0 is on channel -1, but the AP uses channel 1. what should i do?\
<RedRobot> plonker1: maybe you installed them by hand instead of using the package system?
<PythonSnake> ok
<PythonSnake> so
<plonker1> RedRobot: llutz : Yes, now I remember. That was a tgz package and I used a provided .py program to install it
<llutz> RedRobot: dpkg wouldn't list them then as installed
<PythonSnake> Greyscale: I cant resize partition an error has occurred while writing the changes to the storage devices. the resize operation has been aborted.
<PythonSnake> help
<RedRobot> he said dpkg didn't list them as installed
<RedRobot> and he admitted to installing them the stupid way
<Greyscale> PythonSnake: sorry dude, theres not much help anyone can give
<Greyscale> and repeatedly going "help" won't change that
<plonker1> RedRobot: llutz : I downloaded the same installation package again in order to find something about uninstalling it but cant find some relevant info
<Greyscale> your best bet is to turn it off and on again and hope it comes back up
<RedRobot> plonker1: check if they have a uninstall func in the setup.py
<Greyscale> and if it doesn't, reinstall... Hope you got the CDs ready :)
<RedRobot> plonker1: and next time, use the package system
 * PythonSnake is in trouble
<Greyscale> Clearly
<llutz> RedRobot: dpkg -l getmail      shouldn't list them, if not installed
 * jjovereats is implosive
<MattR> afternoon everyone
<plonker1> llutz: That is weird.
<Emanon> Afternoon.
<plonker1> RedRobot: No uninstall function.
<J0hn_Th3_Ripp3r> opaa
<Rexter> llutz, things have changed a bit. I installed the regular version from the Orical site along with the VirtualBox 4.0.8 Oracle VM VirtualBox Extension Pack.
<gabriel_1980> I have a Dlink-615 wireless router and an Alfa awu036nh usb  wireless n adapter, the problem is that most of the time I cant connect, it keeps looking for signal, but on windows 7 it works fine the connection
<gabriel_1980> I have a Dlink DIR-615 router
<J0hn_Th3_Ripp3r> hi
<inashdeen> hi, where is the irc for gerix?
<Corey> !afk | Jasonn
<lonki> Hi all, would like to ask for some help debugging a bug. It is listed on launchpad. Would like to see if someone not using nvidia is able to reproduce it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-tweak/+bug/796326
<ubottu> Jasonn: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 796326 in Ubuntu Tweak "hiding the desktop icons fuzzes the display" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<lonki> if not then I am sure where to send a correct bugreport
<J0hn_Th3_Ripp3r> i not understand english, help me...
<jjovereats> ubuntu bug 1 is fixable, but only through Debian mass-advertising it's OS.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<chaddy> J0hn_Th3_Ripp3r: there may be an ubuntu channel in your native language
<IdleOne> !ot | jjovereats
<ubottu> jjovereats: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jjovereats> i did not mean to trigger the ubuntu bot, sorry about that.
<DrkCodeman> is there a default LTSP distro to ubuntu or is it something that has to be installed sepprately?
<DrkCodeman> im looking to setup thin clients in the near future
<Jasonn> Corey: How is that a noisy away message... It is just a nickchange
<DynamicFail> llutz, what was that watch command again
<llutz> DynamicFail: watch -n 5 cat foo/file
<DynamicFail> thanks
<DynamicFail> missing the cat lol
<gohdan> !br | J0hn_Th3_Ripp3r
<ubottu> J0hn_Th3_Ripp3r: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<J0hn_Th3_Ripp3r> which?
<IdleOne> Jasonn: imagine 1500 users doing nick changes every time they came and went
<tjiggi_fo> J0hn_Th3_Ripp3r, what language you speak?
<J0hn_Th3_Ripp3r> portuguese...
<Jasonn> !pt J0hn_Th3_Ripp3r
<Jasonn> !pt | J0hn_Th3_Ripp3r
<ubottu> J0hn_Th3_Ripp3r: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<vai_> hi
<J0hn_Th3_Ripp3r> thanks..
<vai_> anyone got problems with printers in Ubuntu 10?
<llutz> DynamicFail: to watch end of files this way, "tac" might be better
<jjovereats> v10 or 10.10? make up your mind vai_
<vai_> 10.10
<vai_> CANON IP2700 SERIES
<plonker1> RedRobot: If i dont find any uninstall function in the python script, do i need to remove it by hand ? is that the only option i remain with?
<vai_> it doesn't print a crap
<david___> hi
<beecarr> Hi guys. Does anyone know how to get Unity setup in edubuntu? I am curious. Many thanks for any feedbacks.
<david___> i was trying to install galaxium-0.7.4.1 but make command didn't work
<david___> any info about that?
<virgo> my extra driver window says about my Nvidia graphics drivers: driver is activated but not in use. What does that mean "not in use"?
<aferla> I have install ubuntu 11.04 in D partition and i have win7 in C partition, can i reinstall it without affect ubuntu?
<jjovereats> aferla: NO.
<RedRobot> plonker1: python setup.py --help
<clcto> david___: is it in the repos? whats the error?
<tiako> Does anyone know how vim editor deals with different size terminal windows?
<clcto> tiako: well
<Koobilitoo> Howdy Folks
<amorphous> aferla, you want to reinstall windows or ubuntu?
<aferla> win7
<Koobilitoo> Wondering what program for ubuntu is as close to itunes as possible in your opinions?
<david___> idk it say Please install mono version 1.2.4
<aferla> ubuntu its ok
<david___> idk what is mono
<asslowashell> wtf, why is insight gone in ubuntu 10...
<amorphous> aferla, then win7 will write to the MBR and grub won't work. you'll have to save the old mbr, reinstall windows and then reinstall grub or put back the mbr
<clcto> david___: open source reworking of .NET .. did you try to use a package manager
<Bombasa> hi
<Bombasa> hello
<Bombasa> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<inashdeen> hi, need help on gerix, when trying to hack my own wpa, it says mon0 is on channel -1, but the Ap uses channel 1
<david___> whats that?
<plonker1> RedRobot: I don't see some information about removing the package. I guess i'll use 'find' and remove the data files manually. Thank u
<clcto> Koobilitoo: in what way?
<Bombasa> where can i jet any file like videos or songs?
<Bombasa> get*
<Koobilitoo> CLCTO: in as many ways as possible something that i can add my music to then burn to CD in the same program.
<asslowashell> Bombasa: gtfo
<tjiggi_fo> Bombasa, not here
<Pici> !piracy | Bombasa
<ubottu> Bombasa: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Pici> asslowashell: the 'insight' package?  It looks like it was removed from Debian and subsquently removed from Ubuntu. See http://bugs.debian.org/566579 for details.
<tiako> clcto I dunno but I am having huge problems with the way vim acts when I resize terminal windows
<ubottu> Debian bug 566579 in ftp.debian.org "RM: insight -- RoQA; Insane packaging; unmaintained; low popcon" [Normal,Open]
<asslowashell> Pici, thanks, investigating
<Bombasa> what can I do in this channel?
<chaddy> Bombasa: there are some sites which provide CC licensed materials
<amorphous> aferla, to save the current MBR, open a terminal in Ubuntu and do this: "sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/home/username/mbr.dat bs=512 count=1"
<clcto> Bombasa: ubuntu support
<NictraSavios> Bombasa: Get help on ubuntu.
<Pici> Bombasa: this channel is only for Ubuntu support. Chatter in #ubuntu-offtopic
<aferla> sorry, what is mbr?
<chaddy> aferla: master boot record
<Bombasa> is dangerous to use virtualbox ?
<clcto> Koobilitoo: that is generally not the "UNIX way".
<NictraSavios> aferla: 512 bytes that host the begining of your bootloader and your parition table
<Koobilitoo> Lovely :D ok then Can you reccomend one that is as close as possible to what I've already typed and asked about :D
<NictraSavios> aferla: the first 446 contain the bootloader, If you install windows, then those 446 bytes (that start grub) will start windows, so you need to put grub back
<david___> look can u take a look at this and tell me how i fix the error
<david___> http://pastebin.com/9FSHTtyG
<NictraSavios> aferla: There is an excelent article in the wiki pages. Google
<david___> plz
<aferla> nictrasavios, i will see
<NictraSavios> aferla: Google "Reinstalling Windows after Ubuntu Install"
<clcto> Koobilitoo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Experiences/MusicPlayers start there.
<NictraSavios> aferla: Or something like that, youll find it. Remember, always research
<Koobilitoo> Thank you Clcto! much appreciative!
<clcto> Koobilitoo: nevermind
<clcto> that is crap
<Koobilitoo> huh?
<david___> clcto: can u plz take a look at this http://pastebin.com/9FSHTtyG
<trism> david___: it seems you need at least the kdelibs5-dev package to build (and you will probably need more)
<NictraSavios> Wanna fix all your Windows related issues? sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt , sudo mv -r /mnt/* /dev/nul
<NictraSavios> Wanna fix all your Windows related issues? sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt , sudo mv -r /mnt/* /dev/null *
<david___> what
<NictraSavios> Done. lmao. (dont do it)
<david___> how i get it
<trism> david___: sudo apt-get install kdelibs5-dev;
<maco> DO NOT run the command NictraSavios said
<Somelauw> NictraSavios: I just did what you said, but now my windows won't boot.
<NictraSavios> I said dont do it.
<NictraSavios> Somelauw: See? All better :D
<david___> oh ok thanks
<david___> and when i try to install Q4Wine it say i need somthing that i don't have
<inashdeen> anyone?
<NictraSavios> inashdeen: what?
<trism> david___: the exact error would be more helpful
<viii> RedRobot, bumblebee worked! evn though it lacks a config for my system it went flawlessly
<david___> w8
<viii> RedRobot, you, sir, are a gentleman and a scholar!
<jetrost> i want to SSH into my clean install of ubuntu 10.04 from a windows machine using PuTTY. do i just use the IP address of the ubuntu machine, and tell it to use SSH?
<chaddy> jetrost: on the ubuntu machine install openssh-server
<david___> http://pastebin.com/bwCZa1sV
<Totem-Schalter> username@ipadress
<david___> trism: http://pastebin.com/bwCZa1sV
<arooni-mobile> can i add a countdown timer to the unity panel?
<arooni-mobile> is there a unity channel
<jetrost> chaddy, thanks, i'll try that.
<Totem-Schalter> jetrost: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Rexter> installed Windows 7 in VirtualBox on my ubuntu 11.04 system. I have added my user to the vboxusers group, but my guest OS still cannot find USB devices.
<david___> i have the wine 1.3.22
<trism> david___: that would be why, it depends on 1.0 or 1.2, but you have 1.3
<david___> :( ah ok
<david___> thanks
<llutz> Rexter: did you re-login after adding your user to vboxusers?
<Mandrew> any nvidia graphic card wizard in?
<marsfligth> Probably OT, if it is, tell me where speak about. I plan to upgrade my hardware soon. Is there some cpu that works better with Linux? I mean, dual-core, quad etc
<david___> ok gtg take care
<Rexter> llutz, i can't remember. I'll try it. brb
<llutz> Rexter: "id" as user should list vboxusers
<clcto> !ask | Mandrew
<ubottu> Mandrew: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<olliea95> Hey
<NictraSavios> olliea95: Hello there, what brings you to our little spot on freenode?
<arooni-mobile> whats the best source of widgets i can hide/show with a key pres?  i have used screenlets in the past; don't know if there's something better
<marsfligth> Where can I find all applets/indicators/item available for Ubuntu panel?
<RedRobot> arooni-mobile: depending on what you are going to use it for, dzen2 can be handy
<NictraSavios> !fr | hi_im_jack_im_fr
<ubottu> hi_im_jack_im_fr: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<asslowashell> oh wow.  so baaaasically.  I need to downgrade to ubuntu 9 if i want insight working
<asslowashell> well thats simply a joy :/
<NictraSavios> asslowashell: Or use another distro. But... yea.
<NictraSavios> asslowashell: If you need to downgrade to use something, chances are its because there is a better (thats up for debate), newer version or alternative thats better supported or activitly developed.
<jetrost> chaddy: after installing openssh-server, what do i do? also, is there any particular port i should be connecting to?
<asslowashell> NictraSavios: typically, i suppose, but I don't think so in this case.
<NictraSavios> jetrost: In my experance, Shh servers use port 22.
<Totem-Schalter> port 22
<chaddy> jetrost: putty to user@host, should use default port which is 22
<asslowashell> This is why I normally hate updating
<RedRobot> asslowashell: I would just find a replacement for insight
<NictraSavios> asslowashell: Ive never used insight, So i have no option on that, But you should try googling around a little, you may be surprised.
<jetrost> NictraSavios, Totem-Schalter, chaddy: thanks.
<NictraSavios> asslowashell: Personally, I HATED gnome 3, thought it was the worst thing in the world, till I used it. Now its my favortite DE. You may have the same experance with Insight and whatever alternative, if any, it has.
<Totem-Schalter> jetrost: dont forget if your going to connect over a router u may wanna open port 22 on the router
<jetrost> Totem-Schalter: dang, that complicates things. btw, should i run openssh-server after it is installed? or does it handle itself automatically?
<Totem-Schalter> it start automatically
<Totem-Schalter> or id did for me
<DieterBohlen__> exit
<NictraSavios> jetrost: Many routers have port 20,22 and a few other common ports alredy open.
<andrea_> Herro
<Totem-Schalter> oh then it should work ..
<NictraSavios> jetrost: Mine did, and its a belkin. If they have it open, then most do. Cus belkins are the cow poo of routers in my opinion haha
<jetrost> what would the host be? my ip address?
<Totem-Schalter> depends if your running Nat
<Totem-Schalter> if u wanna check over the router use your routers incoming Ip address
<NictraSavios> jetrost: It would probably be your local ip, like 192.168.1.2 or 192.168.2.2
<jetrost> would i be running Nat on a clean install of ubuntu?
<Totem-Schalter> jetrost: u may wanna google port forwarding and read up an that
<NictraSavios> jetrost: You can also define these local ips to nicknames in /etc/hosts
<Totem-Schalter> Nat is run on the router not the computer
<chaddy> jetrost: NAT is what gives you so many local ip's on your LAN rather than just you external ip which identifies you on the internet
<NictraSavios> Don't all modern routers use Nat?
<jetrost> understood. thanks all. i'll research a bit more.
<chaddy> NictraSavios: think so, never had one that didn't
<NictraSavios> chaddy: Yea, Ive never seen one that dosent
<aferla> thanks
<NictraSavios> chaddy: And I use ALOT of routers....
<NictraSavios>  clear
<NictraSavios> oops, forgot the /
<NictraSavios> Anyone have any indepth experance with Xen? Dose it provide seamless paralization?
<NictraSavios> something akin to Virtualbox Seamless mode, only in parallization
<lolmatic> can anyone tell me why my flash videos dont work anymore in chrome (ubuntu)?
<xenplex> .
<lolmatic> flash is loaded but the background is all black
<NictraSavios> lolmatic: Did it work before?
<lolmatic> NictraSavios: yes.
<lolmatic> i reopened chrome and it didnt work anymore.
<NictraSavios> lolmatic: How long ago? And did you do any upgrades since then?
<rypervenche> lolmatic: What version of flash are you using?
<lolmatic> NictraSavios: no upgrades.
<lolmatic> rypervenche: 10.3.181.26
<NictraSavios> lolmatic: Did you try reloading chrome (closing it, reopening)
<lolmatic> NictraSavios: of course
<NictraSavios> lolmatic: No idea then. I personally don't use flash at all.
<NictraSavios> html5 all the way
<rypervenche> hear hear!
<NictraSavios> :D
<jo-erlend_> with Unity (Compiz) you can press alt+ctrl+numkeys to place windows. I really love that, but I would like to make the left side a little bit wider than the right side. Is there any way to configure that?
<NictraSavios> jo-erlend_: Drag the corner and resize?
<mattmatteh> how can i enable vaapi for intel i3 ?
<jo-erlend_> that is; if I press alt+ctrl+4. then I want a window vertically maximized with the width of 1100px. If I alt+ctrl+6, then the window should be maximized vertically and have 820px width, or something.
<plonker1> because u r a noob
<jo-erlend_> NictraSavios, no, I want to use the keyboard shortcuts to always place windows like that.
<NictraSavios> jo-erlend_: Personally, I dont use Unity. But all configureation files are in /etc, so I would expect that, if you could change it, it would be in there.
<olly2> .
<jo-erlend_> NictraSavios, no, personal configuration files are not stored there.
<NictraSavios> jo-erlend_: they would be in dot files in your ~ , But I assume that your the only users, and if not, the rest don't care.
<segakanon> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<cyperbg> anyone willing to help
<cyperbg> I@m trying to install pyopencl
<cyperbg> and I get error: command gcc failed with exit status 1
<lng_> how do I generate WIFI WPA key?
<Kuifje111> hello all. I have downloaded the 64 bit version of ubuntu. the filename says it is for the amd64 architecture but I own an intel CPU. will this run on my PC?
<NictraSavios> lng_:
<NictraSavios> Kuifje111: It may, I have an intel chip and it runs fine.
<Kuifje111> that doesn't make sense to me
<ZykoticK9> Kuifje111, yes.  AMD64 is for both AMD and Intel 64bit CPUs
<NictraSavios> Kuifje111: When was your computer made? That could be a good indicator, all recent intel chips support x86_64
<lng_> NictraSavios: ?
<NictraSavios> Kuifje111: By "recent" I mean 2007-2009+
<Kuifje111> NictraSavios: my CPU supports x86_64, but amd64 != x86_64 as far as I know
<ZykoticK9> Kuifje111, amd64 does = x86_64 actually
<NictraSavios> Kuifje111: Ubuntu is not amd64, it is 64-bit, which means it will support both
<NictraSavios> ZykoticK9: (There are a few key differnces, but they are mostly the same)
<ZykoticK9> NictraSavios, ONLY in name actually
<Kuifje111> ok, thanks for the help
<joeylockie> hello every one
<chaddy> hey joe
<NictraSavios> joeylockie: Hello, what brings you to our chat?
<joeylockie> am new to ubuntu and am looking to run a server
<cyperbg> so noone can help me then?
<chaddy> server to do what, joeylockie?
<cyperbg> with pyopencl
<NictraSavios> !server | joeylockie
<ubottu> joeylockie: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<joeylockie> run mmo server off of and maybe a website
<NictraSavios> joeylockie: Read what ubottu said, this is not the channel for server support.
<joeylockie> ah ok
<tsrk> How can I make SSH use a different directory for it's info (it tries to use ~/.ssh, I want it to use a directory I specify)?
<NictraSavios> joeylockie: Thank you.
<oCean> cyperbg: package python-pyopencl is in the repositories
<NictraSavios> tsrk: Learn about how it works, you can specify the folder when you connect
<ZykoticK9> joeylockie, if you are "new" personally i'd recommend using Desktop and adding services, unless you want a CLI only install
<joeylockie> ok thanks
<cyperbg> ocean: I'm a complete Linux newbie. How do i get it from there? DO I use wget or the Software Update icon in the Control panel?
<NictraSavios> Yea... And dont host a website off your own server. Unless you have a nice big cluster.
<NictraSavios> cyperbg: you can use the ubuntu software center or apt-get install
<coco> Should Bind run on its own server or does it matter?
<oCean> cyperbg: there are all nice repositories in ubuntu! All you need to do is  sudo apt-get install python-pyopencl
<tsrk> NictraSavios: Where would I find that information? I've checked the SSH man file.
<abc123xyz> cyperbg: you open a terminal and type in sudo apt-get install python-pyopencl
<cyperbg> ok I will try and report back
<NictraSavios> tsrk: info ssh, you can also google around. server support is in #ubuntu-server , all we can give is client support
<oCean> !software > cyperbg
<ubottu> cyperbg, please see my private message
<io> tsrk: '$ ssh -F <configuration file> <user@host>'
<penlat_> Is there a way to backup my current ubuntu install exactly how it is to have the same system if it crashed
<ZykoticK9> !clone > penlat_
<ubottu> penlat_, please see my private message
<tsrk> NictraSavios: I've been Google'ing for an answer, and haven't been able to find one. This is a client issue; it's concerned with the SSH client, not the SSH server.
<NictraSavios> penlat_: Backup your home directory, and use dpkg --get-selections to maintain a list of your installed software
<abc123xyz> penlat_: take a look at clonezilla
<ZykoticK9> penlat_, clone is one option for backing up the installed programs, if you wanted a image backup you could check out the Clonezilla LiveCD
<cyperbg> ocean: it is installing but is it normal to download nvidia stuff when my video card and even chipset is AMD/Ati
<TheMatrix3000> lvm allows me to increase the size of a partition dynamically in teh future right?
<NictraSavios> tsrk: When you use the "connect to server" dialog, it lets you specify what folder you want to connect to. Use that as your starting point.
<th0r> tsrk: you might also look at the ssh_config file in /etc/ssh
<penlat_> Alright thats a start. THank you guys
<tsrk> NictraSavios: That specifies what folder to access on the remote machine. It's not what I need.
<NictraSavios> tsrk: I thought thats what you wanted, sorry
<oCean> cyperbg: it will download install whatever you specify. I'm not sure why it is downloading nvidia packages when you're trying to install a python package
<oCean> cyperbg: I send you a link (through ubottu's PM) to read up on how to use the software repositories
<penlat_> NictraSavios, how can I save the list to automate the installation after reinstall
<tsrk> NictraSavios: No, I'm trying to stop SSH from trying to create a ~/.ssh because in this case ~ isn't writable so the SSH fails
<tsrk> th0r: I looked and didn't see anything applicable :/
<cyperbg> thank you
<NictraSavios> penlat_: run sudo dpkg --get-selections
<penlat_> NictraSavios, I did. gave me a long list
<NictraSavios> penlat_: There are guides on how to get it to install everything over again, Google it. Personally i dont use ubuntu or any debian bassed distro, so I dont know.
<ZykoticK9> penlat_, you should read the !clone factoid I sent you
<NictraSavios> penlat_: Oh, dpkg --get-selections > list
<NictraSavios> ZykoticK9: Cloning is horrible. It only works 50/50 at best.
<abc123xyz> tsrk: http://serverfault.com/questions/11029/how-can-you-change-the-default-location-of-the-ssh-folder
<ZykoticK9> NictraSavios, LOL - it gives directions to what you are explaining...
<ZykoticK9> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<NictraSavios> ZykoticK9: Oh, I thought it said that clone zilla bs.
<penlat_> Thank you all. Really helpful and fast
<tsrk> abc123xyz: Thank you! Is AuthorizedKeysFile the one that's causing it to try to create .ssh? I'll try setting that to something writable and see if that works.
<ZykoticK9> penlat_, FYI if you backup your /var/cache/apt/archives folder it will also save redownloading update/programs/etc.
<DrCooper> If I use multiple processors and Thread classes, do I need to synchronize counters in these Thread classes? http://pastebin.com/1u9K2tUD
<abc123xyz> tsrk: try it, I'm not on an linux OS right now (at work) so can't really look into the file, let me know how it turns out
<DrCooper> or is the synchronization implicit because it's a Thread?
<tsrk> abc123xyz: Ok, trying it now
<abc123xyz> abc123xyz: you might need to change every reference of ~/ to whatever directory you want
<rooly> has anyone else had problems with indicator-applets? something causes them to fail to open the menu when i click on an applet, unless its on the far left of the screen.
<NictraSavios> ZOMGoodness I finnaly got the adobe cs5.5 master suit to install!!!! HALELUJAH!!!!!!!!
<NictraSavios> Sorry.... Kinda been going at that for about 8 hours now.
<rooly> good job NictraSavios
<abc123xyz> NictraSavios: now see if it works :P
<rooly> adobe products are always a pain to install on any platform
<NictraSavios> abc123xyz: Thats why I was so happy, it dose.
<abc123xyz> NictraSavios: ohh :)
<NictraSavios> Finnaly. Hellooooo Pure Arch Linux Desktop. shred /dev/sda1 :P
<Rich_> Can anyone help with ubuntu boot problems on a Vostro 1015?
<abc123xyz> Rich_: don't ask to ask, ask your question
<NictraSavios> !ask | Rich_
<ubottu> Rich_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Rich_> Dell Vostro 1015 laptop will not boot ubuntu
<NictraSavios> Rich_: Why
<Rich_> Gets through the Dell and Ubuntu splash screens
<Rich_> But does not boot linux
<NictraSavios> Rich_: Okay. Why? Whats the error codes.
<Rich_> Login fails with "Could not update IECauthority file /home/jacob/.IECauthority" error
<Rich_> 	 Followed by "There is a problem with the configuration server (/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256)" message
<Rich_> If I exit to a root shell there is no filesystem
<fallenangel> trying to set up a vpn. i have question. how do i stop all my traffic getting routed ? in windows there is a checkbox for 'use remote gateway' how do i do that in ubunut
<siavoshkc> how can I change folder ownership from root to user or anyone?
<Rich_> Disk check on boot sequence fails when run, but the bios disk check passes
<NictraSavios> !vpn | fallenangel
<ubottu> fallenangel: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<abc123xyz> Rich_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=949750
<ZykoticK9> siavoshkc, "sudo chown USER:USER folder"
<abc123xyz> Rich_: have you tried recovery mode?
<Rich_> abc123xyz, no I have not, but will do that
<Rich_> Thanks for the link
<abc123xyz> Rich_: np
<szal> siavoshkc: are you using *buntu or SUSE?
<linusA> pulseaudio server starts but pavucontrol reports Connection failed: Connection refused. I have deleted ~/.pulse and removed and installed pulseaudio packages several times. Any suggestions?
<siavoshkc> suse
<NictraSavios> siavoshkc: then why are you in #ubuntu?
<siavoshkc> I have both on VM
<NictraSavios> siavoshkc: But your trying to get help with suse?
<NictraSavios> siavoshkc: in the ubuntu channel. I want you to stop, think about the logic there.
<siavoshkc> this feature should be same on most distros I suppose
<lesnek> ciao
<siavoshkc> I am trying to get help on linux
<NictraSavios> siavoshkc: You suppose? ... Getcha but to #opensuse :P
<NictraSavios> siavoshkc: so shoudlnt you be in #linux?
<siavoshkc> good idea
<siavoshkc> I should be there too
<szal> NictraSavios: he is in #suse, hence my question, because I'm in both chans too
<qin> NictraSavios: You could give him command to diff /etc/pass... too
<mattmatteh> anyone know how to get hardware video playback on intel i3 hd 2000 ?
<NictraSavios> siavoshkc: only there. Unless your ubuntu is acting up, in that case, you should be only in #suse
<siavoshkc> NictraSavios: err I dont think so
<NictraSavios> siavoshkc: If your asking for help with suse here, we will give you this "send suse to /dev/null, and use ubuntu only, have a nice day"
<szal> siavoshkc: just to get things straight, it's definitely not a crime to be in multiple distro channels, but it _is_ bad manner to ask the same question across multiple channels that have nothing to do w/ each other
<siavoshkc> aha
<qin> siavoshkc: Just do not admit to having non-Ubuntu distro ;_
<siavoshkc> there is a war
<Freakish> Quick question: I have Natty Narwhal, which is so far a great introduction for me to Linux.... but I installed VMWare recently, via their website because the synaptic packages seemed to not be functioning properly.... and now I don't know how to get it off of my machine (I went with VirtualBox instead), since it doesn't show up as even being installed
<guntbert> qin: stop that nonsense
<NictraSavios> Freakish: its probably in /opt/ look in there for an "uninstalll" script, or look on the VM website
<guntbert> siavoshkc: no war at all but different distros handle things differently and what fit for one may do harm on the other
<qin> guntbert: 15 lines, and someone just asked for chmod????
<Freakish> thanks, Nictra
<ZykoticK9> Freakish, the apt options only support uninstalling things installed using apt, which VMWare isn't one.  See if VMWare has some uninstall instructions.  Best of luck.
<underscor> Hey guys, any idea why this would happen after an apt-get upgrade?
<underscor> http://i.imgur.com/jOmUP.png
<NictraSavios> I hate irssi and using a command line only system. I feel so left out when people post images.
<siavoshkc> as you may see I'm new to Linux
<SPYWARE> anyone know some good ipv6 ubuntu repositorys in europe? using ftp.heanet.ie atm, but only 100 kb / s =(
<underscor> NictraSavios: Haha
<szal> siavoshkc: being new is not an excuse for cross-posting
<siavoshkc> I tried mint, ubuntu, poppy
<siavoshkc> I want to say somethin szal
<siavoshkc> its not a forum
<siavoshkc> I should think people are different in other rooms
<Freakish> I wanted to use VMWare, because I hear its a great platform, but whenever I ran it it I got a "Unable to build kernel module." error
<siavoshkc> so cross posting has no meaning here
<abc123xyz> tsrk: did you get it working with the different directory?
<NictraSavios> siavoshkc: This useless stream of dribble pours from your fingers, you have no purposing being here. Now, unless you have a quesstion about ubuntu, please type /close
<siavoshkc> I was saying,
<szal> !attitude | NictraSavios
<ubottu> NictraSavios: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<oCean> NictraSavios: siavoshkc: this channel is for tech ubuntu support. Let's drop the discussion whether this channel was the correct one or not, and continue ontopic
<siavoshkc> I really have a hard time dealing with linux
<siavoshkc> non of the distros was satisfactory
<oCean> siavoshkc: if you have an ubuntu issue, you are more than welcome to address it here
<NictraSavios> Sorry, I really hate people who are being useless. Ill stop.
<tsrk> abc123xyz: It turns out the issue that was causing SSH to fail was that the key file I'm using wasn't readable to the user that needed to access it. I have a new problem though, which is that SSH doesn't like key files to be world readable, but I need it to be so that the user can read it. Any idea how to make SSH use it even with 644 permissions?
<th0r> tsrk: everyone can read it with 644.....they just can't write to it
<oCean> siavoshkc: this channel is not for discussion of other distributions. If you have an ubuntu question/issue, please describe in detail and wait for an answer
<siavoshkc> linux channel is voiced?
<abc123xyz> tsrk: that I can't help with unfortunately, don't have that much experience, sorry, good luck
<tsrk> th0r: I know, but SSH won't let me use 644 permissions. It ignores the key file, telling me to make it more secure.
<th0r> tsrk: it probably wants 600, or maybe 640
<ZykoticK9> tsrk, couldn't you copy the key to user's .ssh folder and change permission?
<NictraSavios> th0r: thats because the 4 means its world readable.
<tsrk> th0r: I know, but multiple users need to be able to read it
<Freakish> @NictraSavios: I checked my /opt directory.... there is absolutely NOTHING in it. WTF
<siavoshkc> oCean: it straightly translates to get the hell out of here
<tsrk> ZykoticK9: The key file isn't stored in .ssh, it's in my application's configuration
<Freakish> :P
<jwash> hey guys, i use xvnc quite heavily. when i disconnect a session and reconnect my programs get lost/hidden. its like i'm connecting to a first session and another session second. is there any way to make sure thati always connect to the same session when i reconnect to a disconnected xvnc session?
<NictraSavios> Freakish: Hmm. Id check their website.
<oCean> siavoshkc: what does
<Freakish> @NictraSavios: It seems like there should be something there. I'm traditionally a Windows user, though, and getting used to Ubuntu is a sleep-losing experience :P
<joevandyk_> I have a directory that should be first in everyone's PATH -- even for things like forked processes, cron jobs, etc.  On ubuntu, where's the appropriate place to add the directory to the PATH?
<siavoshkc> nm
<Rich_> abc123xyz, followed those instructions, but no joy
<NictraSavios> Freakish: try googling "uninstall vmware in ubuntu" and check their website
<Rich_> There is seemingly no filesystem
<qin> Rich_: Two things:
<Rich_> Running fsck now
<th0r> joevandyk_: ~/.bashrc I believe
<NictraSavios> joevandyk_: /etc/bash.bashrc
<NictraSavios> ~/.bashrc is user specific.
<siavoshkc> thanks for help
<PAB_> using ubuntu 11.04-2.6.38 i7-2600k gpu hung rergularly. tried to change to 2.6.39 and 3.0rc4. does not help. any suggestions?
<qin> Rich_: 1. Boot LiveCD, (liveusb better), install testdisk and check partitions.
<tsrk> th0r: abc123xyz: Permissions 0640 for '...' are too open.
<Freakish> @NictraSavios: ty
<tsrk> th0r: abc123xyz: So I can't even make a group w/ all the users that need to access it :/
<Rich_> qin: thanks, will try that
<NictraSavios> Im so glad I started using lvm.... :D
<qin> Rich_: Remove drive, slave it sowhere and try to copy any important parts.
<qin> Rich_: Does bootiing into "text" with no "splash" helps?
<Anonimo> hello everybody, I'm having some troubles with a wireless joystick
<NictraSavios> tmux or screen ?
<badone> ?
<Rich_> qin: its a laptop and I don't have a cradle for the drive to slave it anywhere
<NictraSavios> Anonimo: You should ask your doctor about problems with your joystick.
<NictraSavios> I DID NOT MEAN TO SEND THAT
<NictraSavios> sorry
<Rich_> qin: booting cd now
<bazhang> NictraSavios, take that elsewhere
<NictraSavios> I was gonna backspace soryy
<Anonimo> it's a diunamai, and the game I use won't recognize 3 buttons (the most important)
<JAWC> SPYWARE, archive.monubuntu.fr is up to date according to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors (Florian Entreprise, 100Mbps) and has an AAAA record. Not sure if there's any way of telling which of those mirrors have IPv6 other than checking them individually.
<Rich_> qin: this sympton is unchanged after going from a v10 to v11 install
<bazhang> Anonimo, IR? bluetooth?
<Rich_> qin: I thought a fresh install would fix the boot problem, but apparently not
<Anonimo> NictraSavios, LOL!
<Anonimo> bazhang, yes, and it has it's own receiver
<Freakish> @SPYWARE: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=716567
<Anonimo> sorry, bluetooth 1,9 GHz
<bazhang> Anonimo, there were two choices : bt or ir
<NictraSavios> Okay, imma turn the channel off for about 10 minutes, wayyy to many good jokes involvig blue joysticks.
<Freakish> they have a couple IPV6 repositories listed, and a redirect to possibly find more
<Anonimo> bazhang, yep, I didn't noticed
<Anonimo> bazhang, bluetooth 1,9 GHz
<dinkdink> Rich_: are you saying you did not read lmgtfy's recommendation for that
<Meshezabeel> When I right click on a USB stick on the Ubunut desktop, I have options that say "Eject" as well as "Safely Remove Drive". Does it matter which one I use?
<bazhang> Meshezabeel, best to choose safely remove
<Rich_> dinkdink: must have missed it, sorry
<Meshezabeel> bazhang: okay, what is the perpose of "Eject" for a USB stick?
<dinkdink> Rich_: well here man read up http://tinyurl.com/akccrb
<Random832> Meshezabeel: it basically unmounts the filesystem
<oCean> dinkdink: what does that have to do with ubuntu?
<Random832> it's weird that there are two options - but oddly enough windows does it too
<bazhang> dinkdink, that is not an acceptable support offering. lmgtfy is not OK here
<Meshezabeel> okay thanks all
<dinkdink> geez just trying to lighten the mood
<oCean> dinkdink: wrong channel
<bazhang> dinkdink, if you do not know then dont answer. this is the jokes channel.
<bazhang> +not
<dinkdink> Meshezabeel: i would imagine it's better to unmount the thing before unplugging it but i never do either.. i grip it and rip it
<bazhang> dinkdink, not good advice
<rosemarie> i need heeeellp:(
<bazhang> rosemarie, with what
<dinkdink> but you cant tell me why can you
<siavoshkc> bye friendsss
<bazhang> dinkdink, why what
<dinkdink> why it's not a good idea
<rosemarie> i used to have wireless connection and one day i opened my comupter and network manager is gone so i have no idea how to get internet back, rite now im using a wire thing to get it so i can try to fix it..helppp
<bazhang> dinkdink, safely removing a usb stick?
<Meshezabeel> dinkdink: I did that once by accident and then was not able to retreive my files properly
<rosemarie> also bear with me in 14..
<th0r> dinkdink: most linux file systems cache before writing. If you remove the drive before the file is completely written it will crash the drive
<dinkdink> been yanking my usb drive out by the cord for years without a problem and there is 1 TB of stuff on there
<pr0ton> which is better sed  or awk ?
<rp2> hi - any trn users in here? besides me that is
<Awsoonn> pr0ton: they are both used for different tasks :) learn both~
<pr0ton> Awsoonn, ok!
<pr0ton> what is the nicest regex that would match an ipaddress ?
<pr0ton> ipv4
<rp2> i'm running into a consistent crash and I#m not sure how to make it go away in a persistent way
<qin> pr0ton: /j ##sed and /j #awk , you are likely to have two anwsera.
<rp2> and in #perl they're probably going to tell you not to use a regex
<Meshezabeel> pr0ton: fgrep :p
<Awsoonn> so, where my i find unity log files? I just upgraded to narwal and logged in to no unity launcher or menubar, etc
<bazhang> Awsoonn, just the blank desktop? no panel etc?
<Awsoonn> bazhang: yup
<derp> is there a way to refresh the applications menu without logging in and out to see new programs?
<bazhang> Awsoonn, can you get to a terminal? alt ctrl T?
<guntbert> derp: they are usually updated immediately
<chrisf> derp: it should just work
<pexil> yeah, I dunno, I'm not seeing new programs right awayu
<Awsoonn> bazhang: I can, but no window decor
<Awsoonn> ctl alt T is a nice trick, I didn't know that :D
<bazhang> Awsoonn, I ran into that same bug upon initial install; you'll need to get all the updates to fix it
<dinkdink> rosemarie: out of curiousity what is in /etc/resolv.conf
<bazhang> Awsoonn, at first I ran the unity-2d-launcher until I fixed it
<chaddy> hmm, updated firefox lost dns, nice
<Awsoonn> bazhang: I am doing updates right now, but only updates avail are for firefox
<dinkdink> mozilla has a firefox 5 in source on their ftp
<dinkdink> 64 megs
<bthornton> Hey all... I upgraded to Natty and am using the "Ubuntu Classic" desktop. I tried to reset my desktop effects back to the way they were using the CompizConfig Settings Manager, but to no avail. I'm running nVidia drivers. Can someone help?
<bazhang> !fx5
<bthornton> (upgraded to Natty from Maverick)
<ubottu> Firefox 5 is available in Natty/11.04 as an automatic update. If you would like to install it in an earlier release, you will need to use the following !PPA: http://pad.lv/ppa/mozillateam/firefox-stable/
<spacebug-> I get "usbfs: interface 0 claimed by usbfs while 'simple-scan' sets config #1" when both mt external usb-disk and my new usb-scanner is plugged in, and the scanner is not detected. Without the external disk is works. I read a post I found on google that disableing usb or some support in kernel and instead use modules could work. Any thoughts?
<dinkdink> epiphany-browser is a lot faster than firefox imo
<Anthraxium-64> anyone in here has cryptographic skill? http://pastebin.com/TXVJRsyf
<andregabriel> I'm trying to install openssl on ubuntu. After make, I'm getting "out range of signed 32bit displacement"
<andregabriel> any help?
<ikonia> andregabriel: you don't need to use make
<bazhang> Anthraxium-64, try a crypto channel?
<ikonia> andregabriel: open ssl is installed by default on all ubuntu builds
<Anthraxium-64> bazhang: already in there
<bazhang> Anthraxium-64, how does this relate to ubuntu
<dinkdink> andregabriel: did you build-dep first
<Anthraxium-64> bazhang: not.
<bazhang> Anthraxium-64, #ubuntu-offtopic then please
<dinkdink> ikonia: i can confirm that it came with lucid server, that is for sure
<chaddy> pulseaudio all crackly and pulseaudio -k not doing the trick, what's the next step? in fact it's positively skipping
<ikonia> dinkdink: I know it does
<dinkdink> ikonia: what about minimal
<andregabriel> I was following the steps listed at http://www.geeksww.com/tutorials/libraries/openssl/installation/installing_openssl_on_ubuntu_linux.php
<andregabriel> but came up with that 32bit error...
<chaddy> nvm, fifth time I asked it it got with the programme
<ikonia> dinkdink: still required
<ikonia> andregabriel: what OS are you running ?
<ikonia> andregabriel: open ssl is already installed
<dinkdink> http://pastebin.com/TXVJRsyf
<dinkdink> sorry
<dinkdink> wrong window
<andregabriel> @ikonia Well ikonia, my rake db:migrate command is telling ERROR: "no such file to load -- openssl"
<andregabriel> @ikonia UBUNTU
<ikonia> andregabriel: what version of ubuntu ?
<andregabriel> @ikonia 11.04
<ikonia> andregabriel: ok - then openssl is installed by default, you don't need to compile it
<ikonia> andregabriel: type "openssl version" in a terminal
<spacebug-> haha OMG! The problem was that my virtualbox got the scanner ;)
<andregabriel> ok, it is installed! But the strange thing is the message of rake db:migrate: "rake aborted! no such file to load -- openssl..."
<andregabriel> @ikonia version is 0,98o 01 Jun 2010
<ikonia> andregabriel: the application is problably not configure correctly
<ikonia> andregabriel: how did you install rake ?
<andregabriel> I don't recall, I've being installing so many things...
<ikonia> andregabriel: well, I can't help you then.
<andregabriel> should I reinstall rake ?
<andregabriel> how to do that?
<feijo> hi folks
<rosco_y> what is the name of the software that enables you to create "stand-alone" applications out of websites?
<rosco_y> hi feijo
<rosco_y> andregabriel: what is rake?
<feijo> I have a problem with my ubuntu, after I installed compiz, I lost the capacity to resize or move (no title area) any window :(
<bazhang> rosco_y, portable apps?
<PythonSnake> How to check our partition on Ubuntu ?
<chrisf> rosco_y: rake is a build/automation tool for people who like ruby and don't like `make`.
<qin> feijo: metacity --replace
<guntbert> andrea_: in the future use the ubuntu package managing system for software install/remove
<szal> rosco_y: applications out of websites?
<feijo> nice!
<feijo> thanks qin
<bazhang> PythonSnake, the partition table? the various partitions? sudo fdisk -l you mean?
<rosco_y> bazhang: thank you.  I've used this little app before that let's you put in a website link into a dialog, and then it creates an icon, and when you run it, it opens the website in what feels like a stand-anone application.
<feijo> but I've lost compiz?
<qin> PythonSnake: Check?
<PythonSnake> The partition like in windows
<rosco_y> I can't remember what it was called
<PythonSnake> C:/
<PythonSnake> D:/
<bazhang> PythonSnake, tried my command?
<PythonSnake> I meant navigate through partitions
<bazhang> PythonSnake, to do what
<qin> PythonSnake: cd
<PythonSnake> to check files
<qin> PythonSnake: ls
<rosco_y> For example, I used it to make an "application" out of "pandora.com", and then I could run pandora in a little window, about the size of a winamp window
<PythonSnake> ?
<rosco_y> it was pretty nice
<qin> PythonSnake: Send you pm, is that ok?
<Pici> rosco_y: prism?
<rosco_y> qin: thank you :)  It was "prism", and your comment to PythonSnake "Send you pm" reminded me :)
<PythonSnake> qin: ok
<qin> rosco_y: Sweet.
<rosco_y> Pici: thank you, yes prism is the software I was trying to think of
<PythonSnake> help
<PythonSnake> ...
<qin> PythonSnake: You should see new window with private chat.
<PythonSnake> I think ALL my data are gone
<rosco_y> PythonSnake: what kind of data?
<rypervenche> hahaha
<guntbert> !enter | PythonSnake
<ubottu> PythonSnake: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bazhang> rypervenche, ?
<PythonSnake> All my data
<bazhang> PythonSnake, you overwrote it?
<nobodies> does anyone know how you get rid of the info that comes up when you open gnu screen on ubuntu, in gentoo it just launches with info copyright info or pressing enter?
<TheMatrix3000> i am having major issues mounting a freenas nfs share
<Pici> nobodies: I thought it mentioned on that screen how to disable it.
<guntbert> nobodies: screen -q  ?
<TheMatrix3000> can anyone help me basically map my /home to a FreeNAS server
<PythonSnake> guntbert: no
<nobodies> thanks, i'll just alias that in my bashrc :)
<bazhang> PythonSnake, care to answer my question?
<nobodies> Pici: not that i saw and i did look
<guntbert> PythonSnake: I beg your pardon? did you want to answer bazhang ?
<PythonSnake> sorry
<PythonSnake> bazhang: no*
<guntbert> PythonSnake: if you want help you should give as much info as possible, all in one line
<andregabriel> I'm stuck. I have updated rake to latest version (0.9.2) and ran bundle exec rake db:migrate and still getting the error message: "rake aborted! no such file to load -- openssl." any help?
<bazhang> !details | PythonSnake
<ubottu> PythonSnake: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<guntbert> andregabriel: you have probably an error in a config file
<andregabriel> guntbert, what files could I look for?
<GROANMAN> HELLO ALL.....CAN ANYONE IN HERE HELP ME  AS WELL AS ANSWER A FEW UBUNTU QUESTIONS?
<qin> GROANMAN: NO (with Caps)
<metroider> my monitor goes to sleep when using/watching flash video... is there a way to make ubuntu recognize when flash is in use and not turn the monitor off?
<Ddpbf> GROANMAN: do not use caps lock
<GROANMAN> sorry..been a while since i've been in a chat room
<Ddpbf> it is unpolite way of communicating on iternet
<Ddpbf> :)
<Ddpbf> GROANMAN: shoot your questions :)
<qin> bazhang: PythonSnake "fdisk -l" http://pastebin.com/bZJd7jCV
<spacebug-> ubuntuone questions, are they in here as well?
<bytesaber_work> it wasn't until ubuntu started taking over, that linux docs now confusingly all include "sudo"
<bazhang> bytesaber_work, and?
<ZKAT8IT> how would i install a program on ubuntu 11.04 so the system recognizes it as an installed app instead of just a folder with the app in it? trying to install the new blender and theres no repo for it
<metroider> is there a way to set up a <presentation mode> in unity? --i know there is a gnome plugin.
<bytesaber_work> why not just su - if you're going to give a user access to every single root command
<GROANMAN> ok
<bazhang> bytesaber_work, sudo -i
<bytesaber_work> sudo was meant for setting up a limited number of commands to a mortal
<Ddpbf> bytesaber_work: suse also uses sudo
<ColKurtz> sususususudio
<Maimster> Sup everyone.
<Ddpbf> and knoppix, and mepis
<Ddpbf> etc
<bazhang> bytesaber_work, sudo is what ubuntu uses. not up for debate here
<chili555> bytesaber_work, resistance is futile...
<GROANMAN> well  every time i download a copy of ubuntu or kbuntu i keep getting a file missing no no...i think it says i have one file error
<bytesaber_work> chili555, >: )
<Ddpbf> GROANMAN: try torrent
<bazhang> GROANMAN, via torrent? http?
<bytesaber_work> so i install xinetd and tftp server via apt today.     did it include a template tftp conf file?  nope.   But i could good one on ubuntu's forums for one.   Why not just include the template file in the .deb?
<GROANMAN> Ddpbf and bazhang not familiar with torrent or what it is
<bekir> Hello everybody
<afeijo> lol, I'm in trouble
<chaddy> hi bekir
<GROANMAN> Ddpbf !!!......is it ok to pm you?
<afeijo> I removed compiz, it toke away the ubuntu-desktop, now I can do nothing with my machine!
<afeijo> no terminal, nothing
<bytesaber_work> ubuntu needs to make ubuntu-ism's and not adopt debian-isms
<Ddpbf> yes
<oraqol> hey guys, im running spachechem, its a game, natively on linux, its not very graphics intensive, but everytime i play it the cpu hits 85% +.  Is that just how its supposed to run?  I read somewhere about cpu affinity, but not sure how its done.  I have dual core AMD turion
<GROANMAN> ok kewl
<bytesaber_work> if you're gonna take over the world, do it responsibly
<afeijo> first, what is the command to open the terminal?
<Ddpbf> GROANMAN: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BitTorrent_(protocol)
<bazhang> afeijo, ctrl alt T
<afeijo> bazhang, no
<chaddy> afeijo: or ctrl alt F1
<bazhang> afeijo, you mean tty?
<afeijo> oh! good one chaddy, I mentally blocked that
<chaddy> actually F1-F6, you have many
<afeijo> yes
<afeijo> trying
<bazhang> afeijo, then say so
<Cas07> how would i debug a hard lockup when resuming from standby?
<afeijo> bazhang, I dont call it tty
<bazhang> Cas07, screensaver issue?
<Cas07> i dont use a screensaver
<velofille> Cas07, i have the same thing on my dell laptop, apparently its a bug
<afeijo> chaddy, it didnt work, F1-F6 show a pice of my desktop wallpaper and that is it
<velofille> Cas07, is this on natty?
<Cas07> velofille: ahh i have a dell too, yeh
<velofille> Cas07, then its a known bug, disable sleep/suspend and wait for an upgrade :(
<Somelauw> mod4 + enter
<Cas07> do you have a bug reference?
<chili555> d00d! yer gonna hate a dell!
<afeijo> I can create a desktop shortcut, but I need the tty/terminal command
<chaddy> afeijo: if you have another computer you could ssh in (if you have an ssh server running)
<velofille> nah the dell is usually great, and they do support linux on their website
<chaddy> that will give you cli access
<velofille> Cas07, nope, but google will provide that
<velofille> Cas07, i expect it should be a faster upgrade, its a kernel bug iirc.
<Cas07> velofille: well i have searched and coming here was last resort
<afeijo> I didnt install ssh server in that vm
<chaddy> afeijo: mingetty
<Cas07> velofille: ok
<chaddy> or just plain getty
<Docolero> afeijo: xterm maybe?
<velofille> Cas07, http://www.google.co.nz/search?q=dell+suspend+freeze+ubuntu+natty
<oraqol> should a game like spacechem take 85+ cpu?
<velofille> im seeing a couple there already
<afeijo> Docolero, not found
<velofille> Cas07, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/748994 add yourself to the affected user list
<afeijo> where is xterm. which folder?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 748994 in linux (Ubuntu) "suspend hibernation not working on dell 1749" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Docolero> I'd guess in /usr/bin
<Docolero> But usually should be in $PATH
<afeijo> what do you type to open xterm thru the ALT+F2 ?
<Cas07> afeijo: xterm
<chaddy> xterm
<afeijo> lol
<afeijo> /usr/bin checking
<Cas07> afeijo: "which xterm" will tell you where an app is located
<Autoclesis> is there an apple airport extreme base station compatibility issue with ubuntu
<afeijo> got it!
<Cas07> velofille: thanks
<afeijo> Cas07, I do not had tty ! lol no way to run any cmd
<Nisstyre> yes
<afeijo> ok I got xterm, now what shall I install to restore my sidebar?
<afeijo> I'm close to format this, damn broken machine hehehe
<chaddy> afeijo: you can run any command from alt + F2, that's the run dialogue
<Cas07> afeijo: if this is natty then: unity
<velofille> afeijo, you could clear your settings, do you not have a mouse to right click on desktop?
<afeijo> no alt+f2 working
<afeijo> velofille, yes
<Docolero> afeijo: you unistalled compiz? Try sudo apt-get install unity
<chili555> afeijo, did u say ubuntu-desktop got removed? if so, i'd start there
<pain> alt+f2  what'is??
<Docolero> That did the trick for me
<afeijo> yes Docolero
<afeijo> chili555, I try to install it back, but it would also add compiz, which was the one that broke my pc
<Ddpbf> pain: it is krunner keyboar schortcut
<Ddpbf> :>
<afeijo> well, installing unity and compiz, lets see
<afeijo> now gdm restart ?
<afeijo> fun³
<afeijo> we dont have that adrenaline with redmond
<bekir> Have nobody speaking turkish in this channel ?
<Docolero> I did a shutdown -r iirc
<afeijo> sidebar is back, cool
<solayagim> hello people
<dinkdink> afeijo: did you cange your default runlevel
<andregabriel> from terminal how do I get to  folder /ext/openssl/ on ruby? I've tried to go at ~/.rvm/rubies/ruby-1.9.2-p180$ but there is no /etc folder there...
<afeijo> I'm back with my original problem, no resize nor title at any window
<qin> !datarecovery
<jo-erlend_> can someone tell me how I make xchat-gnome write the nick of the sender for every message? Currently, it only displays the nick for the first message in a series.
<andregabriel> any help?
<Totem-Schalter> bekir: #ubuntu-tr
<bekir> Totem-Schalter : Thanks very much :)
<n1ck> rhythmbox wont read my new ipod touch... any solutions to this problem??
<Docolero> afeijo: not even in the the top panel of your desktop (i.e. not the application window itself)? Might be hard to spot
<qin> jo-erlend_: /j #xchat
<afeijo> Docolero, I do have the top panel, with the battery, clock, etc.?
<afeijo> qin, what was the cmd to restore my window resize?
<Cas07> afeijo: that means something up with unity
<qin> afeijo: metacity --replace
<Docolero> Yes. There should be the resize buttons etc if you have an active window
<afeijo> that one!
<afeijo> qin, but it didnt return the prompt, and when I cancel it, things got fuzy
<afeijo> metacity restore the title and resize, but now the sidebar dont show up... LOL
<qin> afeijo: Alt-F2 and command
#ubuntu 2011-06-24
<afeijo> alt f2 not working
<afeijo> I'll reinstall that vm, thanks guys, it was fun to try
<bekir> Good night, ı shutdown my pc..
<securityxxxpert> Hey guys anybody running Gnome 3 on 11.10?
<Gskellig> always worry a little when I apt-get upgrade
<Gskellig> afraid it wont boot when I restart
<Corey> !anyone | securityxxxpert
<ubottu> securityxxxpert: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<securityxxxpert> Corey:  Nice use of the bot.  You know the time you took to type that could of been an answer
<OerHeks> securityxxxpert, support ubuntu 11.10 in #Ubuntu+1
<skylined101> hi guys
<skylined101> why /etc/crontab does not exist and how can i install this ? on ubuntu 10.04
<ntk1> hi
<ujjain> Does mini-install 10.10 allow for console install?
<hiexpo> maybe sudo apt-get install cron
<qin> skylined101: less /etc/cro<TAB> and which tcontab
<histo> skylined101: crontab -e to edit your crontab
<Totem-Schalter> !search ssh
<ubottu> Found: sshd, samba, vnc, openssh, screen, telnet, sftp, screen-#ubuntu-server, fuse, ssh and 5 more, see http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=ssh
<histo> skylined101: then there is /etc/cron.d/  cron.hourly cron.daily etc...
<Faustus2> when connecting comp A to internett through B, is it a problem that both network-cards on B has ip that starts with 10.xx.xx.x?
<histo> Faustus2: no that's a private ip
<mrl> Hi, I was after some assistance in getting banshee to recognise my iPhone 3GS (iOS 4.1) with Banshee in 11.04. Has anyone had experience with this?
<Faustus2> histo: hmm, then i dont know what the problem is :(
<gry> !details | mrl
<ubottu> mrl: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<histo> Faustus2: i would try pinging 8.8.8.8 and see if it's a dns issue
<bwr> So, I just switched from an Nvidia GPU to an AMD GPU and X doesn't start up and I already tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but that from my perspective does nothing; Any hints?
<histo> !ati | bwr
<Faustus2> i set the wlan0 on comp B to "Shared with other comp", what should comp A's wlan0 be set as?
<ubottu> bwr: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<BurninSatan> hello!\
<BurninSatan> I need help with my ubunto!
<gry> Hello BurninSatan, shoot. :-)
<Faustus2> BurninSatan: try #ubunto
<debugger> BurninSatan
<Faustus2> ;P
<histo> !ics | Faustus2
<ubottu> Faustus2: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<debugger> Hey guys
<gry> debugger: Hello.
<debugger> I installed ubuntu
<debugger> today
<IdleOne> Faustus2: be helpful please.
<debugger> and i cant run Itunes
<gry> debugger: Try in one line please.
<debugger> ubuntu sucks
<debugger> it cant run itunes
<gry> debugger: Include details, what do you mean by "can't"?
<FloodBot1> debugger: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<debugger> from my mac
<debugger> why is that?
<Faustus2> IdleOne: i was making him LOL
<hiexpo> !itunes | debugger
<ubottu> debugger: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<CHiLLZ> itunes is a joke
<debugger> ...
<debugger> ok then
<debugger> where is photo booth
<debugger> in here?
<BurninSatan> i need help with uunt!!!
<BurninSatan> plz help!!!!!
<bekir> What's your problem ?
<BurninSatan> well were is the ubutu src code
<BurninSatan> i want to make my own op system for my broes bday
<bekir> Hımm.
<IdleOne> !remaster > BurninSatan
<ubottu> BurninSatan, please see my private message
<j_anon2> I just did a "rm -r" by accidentally and stopped it with ctrl+z within about a second. Did it delete some of the files before stopping, or does that cancel it?
<mrl> gry: I am running Xubuntu 11.04, banshee 2.0.1. My iPhone 3GS does not appear to be communicating with banshee. When I plug it in, I do not get any response, whereas it used to appear in the sidebar, so I can sync music with it.
<BurninSatan> sum1 repoliy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<debugger> Nigga where tha fuck is that photo booth
<debugger> i need some shit
<debugger> to be done
<FloodBot1> debugger: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BurninSatan> wait wat photo booth
<BurninSatan> guys help
<BurninSatan> wats the photo boot
<mrl> Also, I have noticed there is much less traffic on dmesg than there used to be: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/631498/
<BurninSatan> ?
<BurninSatan> ???
<LjL> BurninSatan: calm down
<IdleOne> BurninSatan: stop with the enter key please
<BurninSatan> wait help
<BurninSatan> help me
<LjL> BurninSatan: help you with what?
<mrl> To clarify, that was a 'dmesg | grep Apple', not a dmesg | tail.
<VCoolio> j_anon2: that didn't delete anything because it had no target yet to delete; also ctrl+z pauzes a command, ctrl+c stops it
<BurninSatan> help me
<j_anon2> VCoolio, to clarify, i did "rm -r foldername". so it did delete some?
<BurninSatan> shit, my sphincter hurts like hell!
<VCoolio> j_anon2: then, probably yes, that folder recursively, hard to say how much
<j_anon2> thanks
<draioch> just downloaded firefox-5.0.tar.bz2 and been trying to install it on latest lubuntu which has chrome as browser been looking for a good wiki for install guide or maybe its too early for that
<OerHeks> draioch, ff5 should be in your updates by now
<naryfa> anybody knows if moc/mocp will be ever updated or this is as good as it gets?
<VCoolio> draioch: and you can extract where you like and just run the firefox executable inside
<mhalligan> Has anyone ever seen "shift: 28: can't shift that many" when trying to restart a service?
<draioch> thanks oerheks and vcoolio which is easier for a noobish
<VCoolio> draioch: both are easy, I guess install firefox 5 using package manager is the way to go; if you just want to try some stuff out but keep the old one with add-ons, extract and run
<SinnerNyx> is there some way in an sh script to check if a particular network interface (eg. eth1) is up or down?
<qin> naryfa: Are you using 2.5?
<draioch> dont have an old version thanks vcoolio ill try synatpic maybe thats the easiest
<Faustus2> followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing but still cant connect to internett, nor even from comp A to B
<naryfa> qin: yes, the one from repos
<VCoolio> what's recommended with notebooks? I only see ubuntu 10.04 netbook download; no xubuntu, no lubuntu netbook options; or is desktop iso fine for notebooks?
<qin> naryfa: It is alpha from 2009, bleeding edge it this case.
<naryfa> qin: I also don't know how to set quick dir with a space/empty character in the folder name, escaping space with \ doesn't work
<mrl> also, nothing appears to show up in the terminal from banshee when I plug the iPhone in.
<DirectBoldFearle> hello
<bekir> DirectBoldFearle : hello .)
<DirectBoldFearle> i just installed Ubntu
<DirectBoldFearle> and i cant watch pron
<DirectBoldFearle> how can i wacth pron?
<qin> naryfa: Never used quick directory, Im link (ln) addict.
<gry> DirectBoldFearle: In Firefox...
<DirectBoldFearle> ya
<naryfa> qin: I see
<DirectBoldFearle> no
<DirectBoldFearle> wait
<SinnerNyx> is there some way an sh script can poll to see if a particular network interface (eg eth1) is up or down?
<naryfa> qin: ok thanks
<DirectBoldFearle> i want internet exploder
<FloodBot1> DirectBoldFearle: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DirectBoldFearle> wher is internet xplorer
<Somelauw> DirectBoldFearle: Did you install flash.
<bekir> DirectBoldFearle:install flash player
<gry> DirectBoldFearle: Oh, hi debugger
<DirectBoldFearle> wheres flash plyer?
<gry> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<khalidmian> hi everyone i would like to introduce myself as a new user for the ubuntu operating system
<gry> !guidelines > DirectBoldFearle
<ubottu> DirectBoldFearle, please see my private message
<DirectBoldFearle> i blocked ubottu
<DirectBoldFearle> because i got scared
<VCoolio> khalidmian: for chat, ubuntuforums.org cafe section, or #ubuntu-offtopic, but welcome :)
<mrl> Don't feed the trolls.
<mhalligan> wow dash is a piece of crap
<gry> What is dash?
<VCoolio> gry: shell, like bash or zsh, theres differences like with everything on linux
<qin> VCoolio: I think it was about part of Unity
<jwash> is there a way to bind x11vnc to xrdp rather than xvnc?
<jjgalvez__> I need to rebuild my computer and I wanted to save my software sources. I know I can just backup the sources.list.d folder and the sources.list file, but how do you back up the authentication keys?
<KombuchaKip> Hey folks. I am running Maverick (amd64) and as of this morning, my music seems to stutter regardless if I play with Rhythmbox or mplayer, and same via pulse or alsa. The only updated packages I've pulled are for typesetting and firefox.
<marcusklaas> how is that possible
<rwp> I assume that Ubuntu Jaunty has been removed.  Does Ubuntu move things to an archive when they are out of support?  If so where might I find Jaunty packages these days?
<marcusklaas> why wouldn't you upgrade mate ;o
<LjL> rwp: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<samuel> oi
<samuel> oi
<samuel> povo
<rwp> LjL, Excellent.  Exactly what I needed.  Thanks!
<samuel> qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq
<VCoolio> qin: I now think so too :) not into that yet
<LjL> samuel: please no spamming
<cognificent> is there a way to mimic windows 7's left-half and right-half screen resizing hotkeys?
<cognificent> window resizing, rather
<qin> cognificent: compiz, grid plugin
<qin> cognificent: Or tiling wm
<superfly__> is there a package of card games that I can download that has games like Rummy and Euchre in it?  What about Crazy Eights?
<gry> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<VCoolio> cognificent: or wmctrl like here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1608049&highlight=wmctrl
<Gotoro> Anyone have time for a quick question?
<chaddy> !ask
<KombuchaKip> New Ubuntu sci-fi game in the works: https://www.avaneya.com
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cognificent> VCoolio, qin: Thanks!
<Gotoro> Anyone know why I /SET use_ssl ON is not a valid command if I have OpenSSL installed?
<ylmfos> sup guys
<ylmfos> helloJ????
<ylmfos> im outa here because nobody LIKES ME!!!
<ion_> I don't know whether you guys can help me out but if you
<ion_> can't at least poit me out the right direction, please ..
<hiexpo> ask and find out
<jaana> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ion_> I need to learn how to make dump analysis in hex ...
<ion_> any book any
<jjgalvez__> how can I backup apt's software sources and authentication keys?
<histo> jjgalvez__: well there is /etc/apt/sources.list  for your source list?  or do you mean the packages?
<jjgalvez__> histo: yep that's what I mean the source.list, that I know about but that won't backup the athentication keys so how do you back that up?
<wildbat1> ion_: don't thing it is ubuntu related ~ if you are looking for tools to view in hex there is ghex2, otherwise kinda offtopic.
<ion_> wildbat1:without any tools just using the dump program...
<ion_> wildbat1:I know is not but please point me the right direction ...
<histo> jjgalvez__: you just have to find where they are registered. I'm not sure why you would want to back them up
<D3RGPS31> How do I stop using the characters ´ and ¨, and return to using what their normal alternatives are (us keyboard)
<D3RGPS31> I have to hit the key twice to get a character >.>
<grymskaft> Hi I've got a question...  After my latest update the Unity desktop i gone an I can only get Classic desktop..
<histo> jjgalvez__: let me check something hold up
<VCoolio> D3RGPS31: keyboard preferences, choose something without dead keys
<grymskaft> Does anyone know how to get the Unity desktop back??
<histo> jjgalvez__: check /var/lib/apt/lists/
<histo> jjgalvez__: looks like there are some gpg's in there
<Daekdroom> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jjgalvez__> histo: I need to rebuild my system. I was planning on making a list of installed packages to restore it. To do that I need to back up the source.list file, but I also need the authentication keys otherwise apt is going to complain every time its run until all the source are added correctly
<D3RGPS31> VCoolio: itś system-wide >.>
<histo> jjgalvez__: also check in /etc/apt/ there are some gpg's in there
<histo> jjgalvez__: no you can just generate a list of installed packagess
<histo> jjgalvez__: do you have 3rd party repositories enabled?
<jjgalvez__> yes I do have third party repositories enabled
<superfly__> holy smokes, thanks to the bot in here.  i didn't realize there were so many games NOT NAMED SOLITAIRE OR FROZEN TUX for linux o_0
<histo> jjgalvez__: I would backup yoru sources list and try to find the keys. i believe you could add them to the new box with keyserver then use dpkg --get-selection to generate a list of all the installed packages.
<gry> superfly__: Sounds great.
<Pin> Hi everyone, I need help!, how can i hide the Ubuntu 11.04 Sidebar?
<jjgalvez__> histo: I guess that is what I am trying to figure out how to do. How would I use keyserver to add the keys back?
<histo> jjgalvez__: basically once the repos are sorted out. dpkg --get-selections > somefile  on the old machine and dpkg --set-selections < somefile on the new machine
<gry> Pin, clarify please
<Pin> The sidebar
<Pin> the launcher sidebar that comes default with ubuntu 11
<Pin> How do i hide it?
<gry> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to GNOME; see !classic.
<histo> jjgalvez__: then sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<gry> !classc | pin
<ujjain> How come whne I one time dont want recommends installed, my apt-get stops solving depdencies?
<gry> !classic | pin
<ubottu> pin: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<Pin> what?
<Pin> No i dont want to switchback
<Pin> I just want to hide it
<Pin> so its not in the way
<histo> jjgalvez__: you could also backup the /var/cache/apt/archives/ and copy all the debs over
<gry> you'll have no taskbar then you realise?
<Pin> I said Hide, not erase
<D3RGPS31> How do I stop using the characters ´ and ¨, and return to using what their normal alternatives are (us keyboard), itś system-wide
<jjgalvez__> histo: right that will install everything from the list, assuming I have all the package sources added correctly
<gry> do you want to auto-sow it on mouse hover, Pin ?
<gry> auto-show *
<Pin> yes
<LjL> Pin: i can say it's possible from gconf or from some other tweak tool i don't remember the name of, however right now i can't check exactly how it's done
<gry> oh
<pc500> %Tunnel0 is linked to a VRF. Enable IPv6 on that VRF first.
<pc500> How do I do this?
<pc500> I have upv6 unicast routing enabled globally.
<histo> jjgalvez__: correct. This is the problem with 3rd party repos
<superfly__> wouldn't it be incredible if game publishers were completely on board with linux?  wait ... make that printer manufacturers ;)
<jjgalvez__> histo: I thought of that too but I get stuck with how to make sure I have all sources configured right, or do I just need to make a list of all the packages and add them with apt-add-repository
<spacebug-> Pin: install compizconfig-settings-manager then start ccsm and gå to "desktop->ubuntu unity plugin" in that program. There changed "hide launcher" to "auto hide"
<pc500> under the vrf I had "Address-family ipv4", but there is no ipv6 option
<gry> Pin see http://maketecheasier.com/autohide-unity-launcher-in-ubuntu-natty/2011/04/20
<grymskaft> Does'nt the sidebar auto hide when you maximize a window???
<Pin> Thank you spacebug & gry
<gry> grymskaft you can set that, see the URL please
<Pin> Problem resolved thank you spacebug / gry
<spacebug-> yw
<jjgalvez__> histo: Thanks for the help and advice, I think I know how to do it now, I am just going to have to add the 3rd party repos manually before I do the restore from the list
 * Pin cheers
<histo> !clone | jjgalvez__
<ubottu> jjgalvez__: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<histo> jjgalvez__: ahh hah i new the bot trigger was around here somewhere
<histo> jjgalvez__: although that's a more difficult way of doing it. I like the dpkg way more.
<grymskaft> How do I my lost unity desktop back??
<jkup> why would you want unity back is the real question xD
<grymskaft> because I like it...  much better than cassic
<jjgalvez__> histo: cool thanks but I think I like the dpkg way better too, seems simplier
<bazhang> grymskaft, what about alt f2 unity --replace
<pc500> Does anyone have a cisco 72xx nearby?
<pc500> Do vrf defintioin blah; address-family ?  do you have an ipv6 option?
<bazhang> pc500, related to ubuntu somehow?
<pc500> crap wrong channel
<pc500> sorry guys
<grymskaft> It got lost after my latest updates, when i logged in after the reboot it was gone and I got classic again....
<danhorniblow> Hey people
<cgroza> hello, I am running natty and I would like to upgrade to Oneiric to test it. Is it possible to do it via update manager.
<cgroza> ?
<gry> !Oneiric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<gry> hm
<D3RGPS31> fixed my keyboard issue; i'm also having an issue with my wireless adapter, broadcom 4322, specifically 432b; installed broadcom-sta-common/source, compiled the source provided, and installed it, but wlan0 doesn't appear and it doesn't appear in lsmod
<danhorniblow> does anyone here know how to setup .htaccess files?
<scriptwarlock> cgroza,  you want to try 11.10 alt+f2 and type update-manager -d
<aplund> is there a ppa for the 275 nvidia drivers in 11.04?
<kingofswords> ive just dled a x-executable/application file , when i click it it opens a 'lauch app' box...how do i install this?
<D3RGPS31> i have a broadcom 432b wireless adapter, and it doesn't work. *badum tss*
<jkup> if you EVER have trouble sounding condescending, ask a linux user, theyll show you how its done
<j_anon2> I SSHed into one server and ran a wget recursive command to copy a directory via ftp from a different server. If I close the command line window on my current computer (the guest computer i used to ssh into the server), will it stop copying?
<jrib> j_anon2: yes
<j_anon2> jrib: then can i "pause" and resume the command?
<jaana> j_anon2, you may want to use screen
<j_anon2> "use screen"?
<jrib> j_anon2: in the future use screen or tmux.  You can probably get away with just disowning the job at this point
<kingofswords> how do i make a file executabl?e
<qin> j_anon2: If its 32bit, try retty for detach/attach process.
<jrib> !permissions > kingofswords
<ubottu> kingofswords, please see my private message
<kingofswords> too much info
<jrib> kingofswords: huh?
<scriptwarlock> kingofswords, right click that file and go to permission find the little box named execute and tick that one
<qin> kingofswords: chmod 700 your/file
<kingofswords> oh that link
<jrib> kingofswords: yes, read it
<noisewaterphd> he is trying to double click a script to launch it
<kingofswords> all i want to know is what to type?
<jrib> kingofswords: read it so you can understand what you are doing
<kingofswords> do i type
<kingofswords> chmod +x cacaoweb.linux?
<noisewaterphd> just use the cli, go to dir, ./yourfile
<kingofswords> cli?
<kingofswords> im in the dir and when i click it it opens a 'lauch application' box
<znh> Hi. I'm about to download Ubuntu. The website recommends 32-bit. but I do have 4 Gb of ram and a 64bit cpu. what should I do?
<noisewaterphd> 64
<kingofswords> 32
<jrib> 64 <-- for the tie-break
<noisewaterphd> 64 all the way
<kingofswords> you can get a program that allows you to use 4gb on 32 bit...but 64 is pain in the arse
<jrib> kingofswords: why is 64 a "pain in the arse"?
<qin> znh: 64, less battery life, some packages do not have 64 version, but still 64 is better.
<noisewaterphd> if you really actually end up needing 32 compat you can just install the ia libs later
<kingofswords> alot of packages dont have 64 bit versions
<jrib> kingofswords: like?
<Pin> OMG, I installed Compiz and I enabled Desktop Cube and now my windows have no borders
<noisewaterphd> see above
<Pin> HELP!
<znh> is 64 as stable as 32?
<kingofswords> god knows
<qin> jrib: retty
<Pin> it messed up my ubuntu unity
<jrib> retty, any others?
<qin> jrib: Not to my knowledge ;)
<chrisf> znh: i have had no trouble with 64
<bazhang> kingofswords, thats just not true
<znh> It's for desktop usage. Netbeans/Firefox/Music
<jrib> znh: while some packages do not have 32 bit versions, I'd argue they are packages that most would not miss. I'd recommend you use 64bit
<kingofswords> ok...ive had troubles with 64...and wished i had 32 now
<znh> I'd prefer stability over speed
<Pin> help my desktop is swiss cheese , I installed compiz and enabled Desktop cube in Ubuntu 11.04 and now my desktop is messed up
<Pin> i have no borders
<bazhang> kingofswords, then reinstall
<Pin> no x button or minimize buttons either!
<Pin> help!
<noisewaterphd> there are no stability issues with 64 bit
<kingofswords> too much hassle
<bazhang> Pin, try alt f2 metacity --replace
<bazhang> !enter | Pin
<ubottu> Pin: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kingofswords> i cant open http://127.0.0.1:4001/index.html
<noisewaterphd> hell even the flash plugin is 64bit now, and if you do manage to find a 32bit only app then just install the 32 bit ia libs and its a non issue
<Pin> bazhang, I did that thanks, but now my bar dissapeared
<Pin> my panel bar
<Pin> and ubuntu sidebar dissapeared
<Pin> now Alt+F2 doesnt work anymore
<kingofswords> i dont think flash works so great in 64 bit
<almostroot> I just tossed USB drives with bootable Fedora to 22 high school kids and taught them how to mount drives and reset "lost" passwords.
<gwelymernan> yo al
<gwelymernan> ahem
<qin> Pin: Is it unity?
<gwelymernan> i mean
<bazhang> kingofswords, sure it does. did you have an actual support question?
<chrisf> kingofswords: works fine here
<Pin> i did the metacity --replace you told me to do
<almostroot> Dual booted with Ubuntu*
<D3RGPS31> i have a broadcom 432b wireless adapter, installed broadcom-sta-common, and it doesn't work :/
<Pin> Qin yes im using Ubuntu 11.04 unity
<kingofswords> maybe its my pc...
<bazhang> Pin, stop hitting the enter key so often
<qin> Pin: Alt-Ctrl-t ?
<Pin> Ok Alt-ctrl-t worked
<RudyValencia-> Is there a different Web-based tool I can install to control my system other than Webmin?
<kingofswords> anyway its just my opion on 64...im newb so dont take my advice whoever asked question
<eb3ha4el> What is difference between total size of file and size on disk?
<D3RGPS31> RudyValencia-: monit
<Pin> What do I type in the terminal qin?
<bazhang> !ot | kingofswords
<ubottu> kingofswords: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<qin> Pin: Before you loguot/login, try unity --replace
<bleet> hey can anyone help me write a quick shell script
<bazhang> bleet, to do what
<noisewaterphd> bleet: no quicker than google can
<RudyValencia-> D3RGPS31: I'm looking for something like a Netgear or Linksys router has - a Web interface to control my router server
<bleet> it runs lzma on selected files from right click menu
<histo> RudyValencia-: webmin or phpmyadmin etc..
<Corey> bleet: "Right click menu" and "shell script" go together like peanut butter and tuna fish.
<bleet> dont getch
<bleet> a
<RudyValencia-> I'm using Webmin right now but it's lacking in network administration - notably, configuring iptables to allow certain traffic through
<histo> RudyValencia-: http://www.webmin.com/
<D3RGPS31> should i just chuck my bcm4322 wireless adapter :/
<histo> RudyValencia-: hrm..
<RudyValencia-> I don't know what rules I need to allow IPsec traffic from my mobile phone to my ADSL connection
<histo> D3RGPS31: they work with firmware
<tjk11> hello
<RudyValencia-> I think I'll go back to the way my systems were before - behind a Netgear router.
<D3RGPS31> histo: i've used what tools are provided me, and i can't get it to work
<histo> RudyValencia-: ebox or google webmin alternatives
<histo> !broadcom | D3RGPS31
<ubottu> D3RGPS31: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Pin1> hey qin i did unity --replace
<Pin1> I have my panel, and launcher bar back, but the windows still have no borders, no X button , no minimize button etc
<D3RGPS31> histo: thank you
<tjk11> where is the filmware for wireless connection
<histo> tjk11: what card ar eyou trying to use?
<tjk11> umm one sec
<fiber> Hi... I was wondering if anyone knew of an app similar to http://mac.github.com/... of particular interest is the checking all of my git repositories for updates
<histo> tjk11: lspci will show you
<tjk11> ok
<bazhang> fiber, apt-cache search git turns up a number
<Pin1> Help, my Ubuntu 11.04 windows have no borders, I was messing with Compiz and the border dissapeared
<fiber> bazhang: for sure... just wondering if anyone had any familiarity with them and could recommend one in particular
<bazhang> fiber, depends on your needs I suppose, not familiar with the mac one
<robert> how do i change rooms?
<bazhang> robert, what client
<bazhang> fiber what about bzr
<histo> robert: /join #roomname
<fiber> bazhang: it's brand new and waayyy to packed for me... I really just want some notification when any of my repositories in ~/projects are out of date with respect to origin/master
<Pin1> Help, my Ubuntu 11.04 windows have no borders, I was messing with Compiz and the border dissapeared. How do I restore my Unity back to how it was, with all the borders and everything
<robert> trying to get to java room
<Pin1> ?
<histo> robert: /j #java
<bazhang> robert, /j ##java
<administ1ator> hey everyone
<robert> says it is invite only
<fiber> bazhang: screw it... I'll just make one and put it on github
<bazhang> Pin1, what does "messing with compiz" mean please be clear
<bazhang> robert, register then
<robert> how?
<bazhang> robert /j #freenode for that
<Pin1> Like I said before, I enabled Desktop cube, but then it conflicted with ubuntu unity plugin
<hiexpo> !register > robert
<ubottu> robert, please see my private message
<bazhang> Pin1, your posts are very hard to read as you keep using the enter key, and not giving full info
<Pin1> What information do you want to know
<bazhang> Pin1, all on *one* line
<Pin1> What do you want to know?
<tjk11> i need help with setting up my wireless i have this wireless card: Dell Wireless WLAN 1397 Half MiniCard (4312bg)
<hiexpo> Pin1, your problem and what you did in one post
<Meshezabeel> the #ubunto channel is by invite only so I had to come here
<hiexpo> Meshezabeel, this is the ububtu channel
<Pin1> The problem : I have no window borders, X buton, minimize button, its all gone. What i did : I went to compiz, and enabled desktop cube, It said it had to disable desktop wall in order for it to work, Then i clicked disable desktop wall, but then i got a popup saying that desktop wall was part of unity and had to be on for unity to work, something like that, but i enabled desktopcube anyways, But my windows borders dissapeared
<bazhang> Pin1, /join #compiz
<hiexpo> Pin1, go back into compiz and re enable desktop wall than
<eb3ha4el> does anyone use Ubuntu one? did it work properly?
<spacebug-> eb3ha4el: not for me
<eb3ha4el> spacebug: not for me either..
<Pin1> Hiexpo I did, and nothing happened, then i disabled Unity Plugin and reenabled and nothing happened
<TMechanic> hi
<spacebug-> bigger files get uploaded 100% according to indicator/u1sdtool but they never get finished
<scriptwarlock> hello! | TMechanic
<scriptwarlock> hello!
<TMechanic> hi ppl wifi wireless works from 74% right?
<scriptwarlock> hmm
<TMechanic> im doing the test
<TMechanic> in ubuntu
<TMechanic> thanks to my neightboor
<dankest> I'm getting the following error when I try to update my iptables: iptables-restore v1.4.4: iptables-restore: unable to initialize table 'filter'
<dankest> 5:51 PM
<dankest> Error occurred at line: 1
<dankest> 5:51 PM
<dankest> Try `iptables-restore -h' or 'iptables-restore --help' for more information.
<dankest> 5:51 PM
<dankest> Has any encountered this before?
<FloodBot1> dankest: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Meshezabeel> hiexpo: oh, I didn't want ububtu, I wanted ubunto
<pappa_bear> hi
<qin> TMechanic: Does your neightboor have open wifi access point.
<dankest> I'm getting the following error when I try to update my iptables: "iptables-restore v1.4.4: iptables-restore: unable to initialize table 'filter'"  Has anyone dealt with this before?
<TMechanic> no haha
<TMechanic> i broken it
<fossconn> how can I append all .csv files in a folder? They are sortable by file name.
<qin> fossconn: Append? You mean write more data to it, or change names?
<fossconn> join the files
<fossconn> like
<fossconn> merge them into 1 big file
<qin> cat *.csv >> onebiggie
<fossconn> Join is the bad word I guess, I don't mean "inner join" I simply mean "append"
<fossconn> ah
<qin> Not sure how cat see order of files, tho.
<fossconn> [wln320@fs0 res]$ *.csv >> onebiggie
<fossconn> -bash: ./td.val.00000000-00016145.csv: Permission denied
<fossconn> -.-
<fossconn> I can vim them
<qin> fossconn: touch test (in same folder)
<fossconn> I gave all +x seems to run now
<qin> fossconn: onebiggie neew +w
<qin> *need
<fossconn> lol this takes forever -.-
<SinnerNyx> ok so how do I send an expression to grep? I want it to match the following:  -> ../sites-available/.*-wan$
<SinnerNyx> it keeps interpretting -> as one argument and the rest as another
<SinnerNyx> I tried quotes and stuff
<fossconn> so I need to make en empty oneBiggie?
<fossconn> onebiggie
<qin> SinnerNyx: Is not /sites-... directory?
<fossconn> [wln320@fs0 res]$ chmod +w onebiggie
<fossconn> chmod: cannot access `onebiggie': No such file or directory
<qin> fossconn: You should not if directory have write permission.
<qin> fossconn: touch onebiggie
<fossconn> [wln320@fs0 res]$ *.csv >> onebiggie
<fossconn> -bash: ./td.val.00000000-00016145.csv: Permission denied
<fossconn> guess its the .csv files that don't have access ?
<qin> fossconn: touch onebiggie
<fossconn> I did this qin
<fossconn> but then it gave the error I just printed
<trism> fossconn: you are trying to execute the .csv files, try instead, say: cat *.csv > onebiggie; or for FILE in *.csv; do cat $FILE >> onebiggie; done
<qin> fossconn: ok, cat *.csv >> ~/onebiggie ????
<bleet> can some one tell me how to get just the last part of the path form the first path in $NAUTILUS_SCRIPT_SELECTED_FILE_PATHS
<trism> fossconn: as qin suggested a while ago, but you forgot the command 'cat'
<fossconn> I will try cat *.csv >> ../onebiggie
<qin> fossconn: Since you cannot write there, good idea.
<fossconn> ah!
<fossconn> cat *.csv >> ../onebiggie seems to work!
<fossconn> Thanks
<copumpkin> can anyone point me at the sshd package download for 11.04? I need to get it onto a machine that doesn't have network connectivity right now so I can dpkg it
<qin> bleet: cut?
<bleet> qin: script
<Valentine1> why it says access denied in terminal? http://pastebin.com/ka0JZnuU
<tjk11> i need help setting up my wireless internet
<qin> bleet: Cannot see  $NAUTILUS_SCRIPT_SELECTED_FILE_PATHS output, but cut (and tr) are very userfrendly, also sed, but you would want /j ##sed
<cablop> i am running Lucid in an old board, dated 1999 in the BIOS, should i chould ACPI or APM in the BIOS?
<bleet> qin: i am using in the right click menu to do something .. any quick example of one of those for me?
<snakepit_> Hello
<snakepit_> someone know how to install GNOME 3 in Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<snakepit_> Unity doesnt works fine
<snakepit_> Hello, anybody alive ?
<cablop> snakepit_: start ubuntu in classic mode, then test if your isues are gone that way, then if you know your issues are ust Unity issues look for a ppa with gnome3, but gnome 3 is considered unstable for ubuntu
<tjk11> hello
<trism> Valentine1: the script is probably not executable, try: chmod +x /home/aaqil/Desktop/Programming/dex2jar/dex2jar.sh; then try the script again
<tjk11> can anyone help me set up wireless internet?
<snakepit_> thx cablop
<scriptwarlock> snakepit_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/22946/how-do-i-install-the-latest-version-of-gnome-3
<scriptwarlock> snakepit_, if you can wait for 11.10 much better
<cablop> snakepit_: an advice gnome 3 could dissapoint you too
<Valentine1> tjk11: go to edit connections
<solomonic> hey I have a quick question
<tjk11> valentine1, ok
<snakepit_> 11.10 will come with GNOME 3 installed ?
<solomonic> which is better LinuxMint or ubuntu
<cablop> nope
<solomonic> snakepit_: no
<Valentine1> tjk11: then, in wireless tab can you see something?
<snakepit_> so, scriptwarlock why do you see its better if i wait the 11.10 ubuntu version ?
<tjk11> valentine1: no
<snakepit_> see = said
<cablop> solomonic: depends in what you define as best, about some restricted drivers and other sw linuxmint, afaik, mint didn't came with that annoying unity
<scriptwarlock> solomonic, taste solomonic
<qin> bleet: echo $PATH | cut -f 1 -d : | cut -f 3 -d "/" (not sure is format same and -f fieldnumber may need to be adjusted)
<solomonic> lol
<bleet> qin: thanks ill give it a go
<solomonic> when I say best i mean, " look/feel"
<scriptwarlock> snakepit_, no pm pls
<snakepit_> ok
<snakepit_> so, why do you said to wait 11.10 ?
<bazhang> snakepit_, yes it will. ignore snakepit_
<scriptwarlock> snakepit_, stability
<bazhang> snakepit_, sorry ignore solomonic
<qin> bleet: But, am i wrong, or ti will be always same value?
<bleet> nope
<bleet> will alway be different
<solomonic> bazhang: what are u talking about?
<snakepit_> ok, thanks
<bazhang> solomonic, dont POLL here
<solomonic> poll?
<solomonic> by asking what's best?
<bazhang> snakepit_, #ubuntu+1 for 11.10
<bazhang> solomonic, correct
<solomonic> where should I go to "poll" ?
<bazhang> solomonic, #ubuntu-bots
<scriptwarlock> lol
<cablop> running ubuntu on al old board, what is better to use APM or APIC?
<bazhang> scriptwarlock, ?
<solomonic> people on irc are strict
<snakepit_> bazhang, ok i'll wait it
<solomonic> bazhang: u made ubuntu?
<caoxiaomin> hello
<scriptwarlock> sorry supposed to be replied on empathy
<bazhang> solomonic, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<afaty> caoxiaomin is chinese?
<solomonic> bazhang: thanks
<caoxiaomin> yes
<afaty> ha~
<afaty> me too~
<chrisf> cablop: (assuming you meant ACPI) -- if ACPI works correctly, use it
<snakepit_> how can i speak to someone specific in IRC ?
<chrisf> snakepit_: /msg someone blah
<qin> snakepit_: try baz<
<bazhang> snakepit_, ask here for support ask before you PM
<caoxiaomin> 我不会英文额
<cablop> oh yes ACPI
<bazhang> !cn | caoxiaomin
<ubottu> caoxiaomin: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<cablop> thanks chrisf
<afaty> 我也是，能看明白。
<bazhang> afaty, english here only
<afaty> 表达不明白。。。
<afaty> Oh, sorry.
<caoxiaomin> 你是哪里人，这里面全是老外吗
<afaty> Bei jing.
<bazhang> afaty, #ubuntu-cn for chinese, caoxiaomin you too
 * caoxiaomin    what
 * caoxiaomin_    what
<MrBushido> in the butt
<bazhang> caoxiaomin, /join #ubuntu-cn
<Nobgul-bnc> !cn | caoxiaomin
<ubottu> caoxiaomin: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<afaty> Thank you.
<tyler_d> how do I get alsa mixer to show up as a sound in the doc? currently I have nothing and my volume controls on my keyboard do not work?
<caoxiaomin> 他让咱们进
<bazhang> caoxiaomin, please
<caoxiaomin> no
<afaty> But But too few people online in China, so I prefer the English Channel
<fossconn> qin++
<fossconn> hmm does not work :P
<fossconn> but thanks a lot !
 * fossconn bows deeply
<afaty> bazhang is chinese too?
<scriptwarlock> afaty, much better if you ask in english :)
<bazhang> afaty, did you have an ubuntu support question?
<afaty> OK, I speak in English.
<qin> fossconn: You really could give example of your variable.
<bazhang> afaty, this room is for support only NOT for chat
<afaty> NO
<bazhang> afaty, ?
<fossconn> My variable?
<fossconn> the qin variable? XD
<fossconn> ++ ?
<qin> Sorry
<qin> fossconn: Thought you are bleet
<fossconn> That is something in the economic channel, you can ++ helpful users, enough++ gets you channel admin :P
<afaty> I have no problem in ubuntu, but I want to see someone else here to ask questions and solve problems, or help others solve problems
<fossconn> eh?
<fossconn> bleet? XD
<bazhang> afaty, thats fine. but please keep the chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<afaty> My English is poor does not mean my technique is poor.
<bazhang> !ot | afaty
<ubottu> afaty: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<alan_> Trying to use WinKey+Shift+N (N=1,2,3,4) for Keyboard shortcuts for "move window to workspace N".  Doesn't work in 10.04 nor in 11.04.  Worked in cat /etc/issue
<afaty> OK。
<qin> fossconn: What was wrong? formatting? can you: cat file1.csv >> ../test && cat file2.csv >> ../test ???
<cablop> i have a real problem here
<caoxiaomin> shift+F!@#$
<bazhang> cablop, with what
<fossconn> No, it works totally fine! And I'm really happy with the result.
<cablop> i mount the luks devices, then appears an extra one i didn't added on purpose called sdaX_crypt_unformatted
<bthornton> Running ubuntu 11.04/gnome classic... my windows don't have title bars and I can't move/resize them. I know compiz is still running b/c I can change workspaces... how do I get my window titles back?
<afaty> But I can stay in this channel, I do not speak
<bazhang> bthornton, using gtk-window-decorator ?
<cablop> bthornton: run in a console `compiz-decorator --replace &`
<qin> fossconn: 02:24 <     fossconn > hmm does not work :P  [???]
<bthornton> okay, just tried gtk-window-decorator and compiz-decorator...
<bthornton> I can see my window titles now
<cablop> bthornton: then use the compiz config manager to change the default value of the now-tied-to-uniti gtk-window-decorator for the line i provided you
<bthornton> but can't move the windows.
<elek> how do i remove x and all its components (gtk/gnome/kde libs/etc)?
<cablop> now you need to go and use the compiz config an enable the move option
<bthornton> aha success!!
<qin> elek: Remove, mean permanently?
<bthornton> thanks guys!
<cablop> don't use compiz fusion icon
<cablop> it will mess your compiz in 11.04
<elek> well, just delete them.. so yeah permanently
<bthornton> yeah I messed up all sorts of things with compiz lately... it all started when I tried to enable wobbly windos and my desktop cube
<Nobgul-bnc> elek, a lot of other programs will use gtk, if you remove it may be bad
<bthornton> all just went downhill from there
<qin> elek: It will be more effective (and faster) to reinstall to server edition.
<elek> Nobgul-bnc: i dont need x on this install.. not going to run a vnc and no direct access to it
<cablop> bthornton: anyone who tried to run 11.04 without unity regreted
<Nobgul-bnc> elek, but the backend libs are still shared
<bthornton> yup
<cablop> elek: but, why you want to delete that? just disable it
<Nobgul-bnc> elek, is what i ment. As bthornton suggest reformat into server would be a better idea in my opinion
<elek> it was originally a server install.. but some jackass installed xubuntu-desktop packages on it
<cyperbg> hello, I installed Hardware Sensors Monitor but is there a way to find out which temperature to what sensor corresponds?
<bazhang> elek, or just use puregnome and dont install kubuntu-desktop
<Nobgul-bnc> then just sudo apt-get remove gnome-desktop
<cablop> elek but it won't hurt
<bazhang> !purekde | elek
<ubottu> elek: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<cablop> just disable the gdm thing
<cablop> or kdm or xdm
<Nobgul-bnc> errr xubuntu-desktop i am sorry
<bazhang> elek, correction dont install ubuntu-desktop in the link
<o_oll> Can someone help me with some very simple bash? I'm not sure what's going wrong here: http://pastebin.com/gbJsBwQP
<elek> package not found
<bazhang> elek, check the link I sent
<Nobgul-bnc> elek, 1 second ill get you the proper command
<elek> okay, going to check it out
<bazhang> Nobgul-bnc, that will not do it
<cablop> uninstall <>ubuntu-dektop won't help, those are empty packages
<bazhang> !metapackage | Nobgul-bnc
<ubottu> Nobgul-bnc: A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<cablop> elek just disable the xdm or gdm or kdm services and voila
<Nobgul-bnc> audo apt-get remove x-window-system-core xserver-xorg gnome-desktop-environment
<o_oll> *actually sh not just bash
<cyperbg> anyone know how to add to the panel a sensor for my Ati GPU?
<Nobgul-bnc> bazhang, ok =) i think i have removed it that way before. I may be wrong.
<cablop> elek if they are performing some work with gui they'll need it
<o_oll> or does anyone know a better chat to ask about bash?
<bazhang> Nobgul-bnc, you are mistaken
<o_oll> ^^
<bazhang> #bash
<elek> thanks Nobgul-bnc!
<cablop> elek, and if you are working with other tech stuff ask them to use a log system to track what is done on the system and why
<caoxiaomin> what is ubuntu?
<o_oll> bazhang I'm not sure how in the world i didn't think of that =P
<Nobgul-bnc> elek, I would be more worried about who got into your server and installed it. and who u gave access to
<o_oll> bazhang thanks
<FloodBot1> o_oll: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<elek> it was a friend who wanted to setup a vnc
<cablop> well vnc is for gui
<cablop> i prefer nx
<qin> o_oll: But I think $current visit awk too often.
<pr0ton> whats a good way to improve knowledge of bash?
<pr0ton> i know basic stuff
<pr0ton> more than basic i guess..
<Nobgul-bnc> #bash
<bazhang> !abs | pr0ton
<ubottu> pr0ton: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Nobgul-bnc> there is a boot in the topic i think
<Nobgul-bnc> book*
<pr0ton> thanks bazhang
<RedRobot> pr0ton: there is also #bash
<pr0ton> RedRobot, ok
<qin> Sweet!
<alan_> Trying to use WinKey+Shift+N (N=1,2,3,4) for Keyboard shortcuts for "move window to workspace N".  Doesn't work in 10.04 nor in 11.04.  Worked in 8.04 with Keyboard>Layout>Options>Alt/Win key behaviour>Super is mapped to the Win Keys.  But that option is not in these newer releases.
<copumpkin> anyone know why I don't have the libboost-all-dev package available on my brand new 11.04 install?
<prospero_> hola
<bazhang> !es | prospero_
<ubottu> prospero_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<prospero_> ok
<WXZ> I installed libvte-doc, how do I view it?
<prospero_> tanks
<marc_> try: dpkg -L libvte-doc
<WXZ> marc_: it gives me a list of all the files installed
<WXZ> it's a series of documents, I'm looking for some kind of interface which parses them and presents them in a visual form
<WXZ> hmmm, they seem to just be htmls
<tjk11> can anyone help me set up my wireless internet?
<o_oll> #bash does not like novice questions :/ I'm studying the guides they linked me to but I'm just not getting it without someone pointing me in the right direction. Is there a channel for learning this kind of thing?
<bazhang> !wifi | tjk11
<ubottu> tjk11: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tjk11> thanks
<bazhang> o_oll, abs-guide?
<o_oll> #bashfordummies or something?
<bazhang> !abs | o_oll this?
<ubottu> o_oll this?: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<marc_> MXZ: try with firefox: firefox /usr/share/gtk-doc/html/vte/index.html
<smerdykov> hi everybody, I just broke my ubuntu 11.04 install and I'm not sure how
<_ython> any one experiencing hang as such there is no response from keyboard or mouse but other programs seems to be running like for e.g. music
<smerdykov> It boots to the login screen, I enter my information and select the session (which doesn't make a difference) the screen goes dark, and it loops back to the login
<o_oll> bazhang, not that one. Looking at: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
 * _ython running 11.04
<o_oll> bazhang http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuideThanks for the other link I'll look over it, too.
<EvilMog> mild annoyance with new ubuntu 11.04 vs 10.04 LTS,  specifically around Mpich,  anybody have experience with Mpich2, Hyrdra and JTR?  I'm having problems getting my newly upgraded JTR cluster to do a crypto run, and mpdboot no longer exists for diagnostics
<Nujey> How can I remap my keyboard?
<WXZ> Nujey: system > preferences > keyboard
<Nujey> WXZ: you happen to know how to do it from the command line?
<WXZ> nope
<jAyenGreen> if a user accidentally created a symbolic link with a name of the form this/file ... how do I delete it? rm just tells me that it's not a directory
<viii> hey, is there anyway to disable charging?
<syntaxx> i am wondering if you can install .deb files without answering the dialog questionaire?
<tjk11> what should i do if my wireless card is not supported?
<izinucs> syntaxx: you mean "provide your password?"
<bazhang> tjk11, what chipset lspci in terminal to tell us
<cablop> tjk11: try to get linux drivers from the hw manufacturer, try to find some open source drivers, try to use ndiswrapper
<bazhang> tjk11, paste.ubuntu.com to share that info here
<syntaxx> izinucs, no i wanted to install a .deb files but i dont want the deb files to ask questions like you see a dialog blue screen
<joeseph> I am looking for a cheap ($20-$25) wireless PCI adapter that works out of the box (or with jockey) in ubuntu.  Suggestions?
<bazhang> joeseph, intel/atheros broadcom
<izinucs> syntaxx: not sure what a dialog blue screen is.. from terminal dpkg -i <package name>
<bazhang> joeseph, thats three
<syntaxx> izinucs, yeah but after that it shows something like a debconf
<joeseph> bazhang:   Any specific model recommendations?
<syntaxx> izinucs, like i need to input the server etc etc for the automatic configurations
<bazhang> joeseph, most will do afaik
<izinucs> syntaxx: what are you installing?
<syntaxx> izinucs, im installing libpam-heimdal from a .deb file
<cablop> syntaxx: some packages are meant to be configured, no way to avloid it
<cablop> ie mysql servr, it will ask you for a root password for the databases
<syntaxx> cablop, hmm so does it mean it cant be configured using kickstart?
<izinucs> syntaxx: sounds like a deb you downloaded.. you should only use it if it's not in the repositories.. aside from that if it asks for info after the dpkg then that's part of the library setup I would think.
<cablop> check that package and what is it asking for
<cablop> ok, i installed this lucid on an old board, installed a tuxonice flavored kernel, installed uswusp and hibernate, set ACPI on the bios... and no hibernete option from menu, any suggestion?
<syntaxx> cablop, it asking for the kerberos realm ubuntu has it on 11.04 but the version was wrong and it do not support new packages
<D3RGPS31> what package does System>Administration>Hardware/Additional Drivers belong to <.<
<mindspider> Could downgrading wine to 2.2.* help me run TF2?
<LetsGo67> Hello everyone!  How do you make dial-up faster on Ubuntu?
<derp|gone> I have arrived!
<cablop> mindspider: go to winehq and check compatibility of win apps there
<izinucs> mindspider: check wine's site and see what they say about TF2
<mindspider> It runs very bad on 2.3.3 despite me having everything on the worst settings and using dxlevel 7
<bazhang> D3RGPS31, jockey?
<D3RGPS31> mindspider: have you checked wine's appdb to see which version of wine runs TF2 best?
<cablop> syntaxx: no idea, i'm not much a KDE user...
<D3RGPS31> bazhang: thank you, i'll try that v:
<mindspider> I'll check i
<mindspider> t
<bazhang> D3RGPS31, jockey-gtk if gnome
<izinucs> syntaxx: you can always ask in #kubuntu or #kde.. most likely you'll get better help in #kde
<syntaxx> izinucs, im not using a kde.. its just a deb package.. use for centralize authentication
<izinucs> syntaxx: sorry.. assumed you were by cablop 's comment
<D3RGPS31> i followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx for installing my bcm4322 (bcm432b), but wlan0 still isn't showing up
<daniel__> do programs i install outside of the software center update?
<bazhang> daniel__, install how
<bazhang> daniel__, and what package
<daniel__> bazhang, for example i use a program called teamviewer 6 and u have to install it from the website through a .deb
<D3RGPS31> daniel__: programs you install manually have to be updated manually
<bazhang> daniel__, so you used dpkg? gdebi?
<izinucs> daniel__: put it on the desktop and double click it.. software center might open but it's just an indication it's installing
<daniel__> bazhang, know clue what that means
<bazhang> daniel__, how did you install the .deb then
<daniel__> double click
<bazhang> gdebi then? did software center open? or what
<daniel__> it used the software center to isntall it but its not orignonally there
<IdleOne> bazhang: default now is software center
<bazhang> IdleOne, nice thanks
<cablop> gdebi in lucid USC in maverick and natty
<cablop> gdebi in maverick if upgraded from lucid
<D3RGPS31> i'm still having trouble with my broadcom 4322 (432b), the driver is installed, but there's no wlan0 :/
<daniel__> bazhang, ill walk u through my question ok so if i download a deb package (exmpleprogram.deb)and open it with software center will i have to worry about updates or does software center take care of that
<mindspider> How do I find which wine version runs tf2 best on appdb?
<bazhang> daniel__, you have to do it
<bazhang> mindspider, check the site?
<barraponto> what is the recommended IRC client for ubuntu?
<izinucs> mindspider: winehq
<daniel__> bazhang, hmm is there a program that will do it ?
<cablop> D3RGPS31: you must restart or manually load the driver
<daniel__> barraponto, smuxi
<barraponto> daniel__: thanks
<bazhang> barraponto, none. irssi xchat weechat konversation quassel and others are often used though
<cablop> barraponto: i am using Quassel
<D3RGPS31> cablop: from what i can see, the driver is loaded >.>
<cablop> let me check if i have the link here
<RedRobot> bazhang: weechat is quite awesome and have a really friendly dev
<barraponto> bazhang: quassel and konversation are my favorites from back when i was a kde user.
<bazhang> barraponto, avoid empathy
<RedRobot> er... barraponto ^
<barraponto> bazhang: but i was looking for something that fits within unity.
<ZykoticK9> daniel__, any program in Ubuntu's repo is updated automatically, if you install things from outside the repo YOU need to look after updates.
<pzn> Hi! Just upgraded from 10.04->10.10->11.04 today. user interface is very good now! I'd like to know where is the appearance->effects configuration screen. I found the appearance screen, but the effects tab does not exist. where are the effects?
<cablop> D3RGPS31: what driver? see at the end of the readme for some clues http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt
<D3RGPS31> cablop: wl
<bazhang> barraponto, no idea there. cli are irssi and weechat, then the rest are gui
<cablop> pzn not many effects afaik
<izinucs> pzn: install ccsm.. compiz config settings manager
<LetsGo67> How do you make the slow turtle dial-up on Ubuntu 2 times or 3 times faster?
<RedRobot> cli clients are superiour for irc anyway
<bazhang> LetsGo67, you dont
<RedRobot> LetsGo67: you switch to adsl2
<LetsGo67> bazhang: Why not?
<LetsGo67> RedRobot: But say by using compression?
<bazhang> LetsGo67, thats a bandwidth issue not an ubuntu issue
<cablop> D3RGPS31: unload the other alternative drivers, then manually open load wl with modprobe
<RedRobot> LetsGo67: doesn't really help that much
<tensorpudding> compression isn't going to increase your bandwidth
<D3RGPS31> cablop: did :/
<IdleOne> LetsGo67: you can't..it's dialup after all
<RedRobot> usually you only get a 10-20% increase
<tensorpudding> it'll make transferring some things faster
<syntaxx> can i get specific file in debian repository using apt-get?
<LetsGo67> RedRobot: Not with Opera!  It gives me 2 times or 3 times!  But Firefox doesn't have a compressor!  :(
<pzn> izinucs, you mean simple-ccsm package?
<bazhang> syntaxx, dont mix debian and ubuntu repos, no
<LetsGo67> tensorpudding: It's better than just dial-up, right?
<cablop> D3RGPS31: `modprobe -r b43`  or ssb or wl then `modprobe wl`
<LetsGo67> IdleOne: When did a compressor start existing?
<RedRobot> LetsGo67: compression depends on your isp
<izinucs> pzn: there's another.. search for compiz
<RedRobot> not on the browser
<tensorpudding> what does opera's compressor do?
<izinucs> pzn: simple is .. well.. simple.. ccsm is the real deal
<tensorpudding> compression requires that your endpoint compress the data before sending it to you
<cablop> check in the modules ubuntu load if there's a file that one of them leaves that disables the other drivers wt boot up
<RedRobot> bha so much tab fail tonight
<cablop> D3RGPS31: check last  comment
<IdleOne> LetsGo67: no idea, but like already mentioned this is not an Ubuntu issue.
<pzn> izinucs, there is no "ccsm" package :-(
<LetsGo67> tensorpudding: It makes mobile and desktop pages smaller so that the Internet is 2x to 3x "faster" or more.
<izinucs> pzn
<tensorpudding> it's apparently an option for HTTP servers to compress
<bazhang> !ot | LetsGo67
<ubottu> LetsGo67: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<izinucs> pzn: hang on.. I'll find it for you.
<tensorpudding> it's totally not an ubuntu thing
<D3RGPS31> cablop: i've done every thing on that page and on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx :c
<LetsGo67> IdleOne: But isn't "running Windows apps on Ubuntu" related to Ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> pzn, compizconfig-settings-manager (or something SIMILAR)
<bazhang> LetsGo67, lets move on please
<tensorpudding> nor does it make your connnection faster, just allows you to transfer data over http faster on some sites
<IdleOne> LetsGo67: I'm not going to continue more off topic discussion. You know the rules here please take it elsewhere
<scriptwarlock> LetsGo67, its a wine thing
<LetsGo67> bazhang: Final question, is it fun to use the technology on Ubuntu?
<izinucs> pzn: in Ubuntu software center (if that's where you're looking) it's Advanced Desktop Effects Settings (ccsm) .. 2 lines above the "simple" listing
<LetsGo67> !ppp
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<bazhang> LetsGo67, /msg ubottu please
<izinucs> pzn: you'll notice right below it it says "compiz config settings manager"
<LetsGo67> Okay, now for an on-topic discussion: my modem says "Santa" on it.  What driver do i need?
<Gnea> ?
 * Gnea notes that on-topic discussions tend to be serious discussions
<LetsGo67> Gnea: Yes.
<pzn> ZykoticK9, izinucs thanks, I found ccsm, installing it now
<Gnea> LetsGo67: got a picture of said modem?
<bazhang> LetsGo67, that has zero to do with ubuntu
<izinucs> pzn: np :)
<scriptwarlock> LetsGo67, be more specific
<cablop> LetsGo67: you need to get to know the chipset, i forgot the commands... there are some to list your hw
<DarkStar1> hi ppl. is there a mail client that can be configured to send a delayed mail?
<velofille> DarkStar1, cron can do that, but not not really
<D3RGPS31> cablop: nvm, it named itself eth2 for some reason i don't want to know
<velofille> DarkStar1, 'at' command line would also do it. Do not know any clients at all. Look for thunderbird plugin?
<cablop> D3RGPS31: eth0 is the name of the ethernet device from the system point of view, that means you have two ethernet devices
<DarkStar1> thx ppl
<D3RGPS31> cablop: i have no eth0, i thought that strange :/ my ethernet goes to eth1, and the wireless adapter is eth2
<cablop> D3RGPS31: well three ethernet devices, eth0 eth1 and eth2 or you had three different devices all the time
<D3RGPS31> cablop: should i worry?
<cablop> D3RGPS31: then you had another device in the past, now removed or disabled, and no, no worries, that means your computer remembers its configuration and that's ok
<D3RGPS31> this feels dirty :c
<velofille> try washing it
<ZykoticK9> cablop, i too have issues with eth0 appearing as eth1 on SEVERAL installs (though they are VMs, but typically they start as eth0 then majically on reboots become eth1 - it's a pain)
<cablop> DarkStar1: i remember Eudora was able in the past
<D3RGPS31> ZykoticK9: i did my install from a VM then swapped it to a laptop
<EvilMog> is there any way to purge the mpich2 package from 11.04 and install the 10.04 LTS package in 11.04?
<cablop> if they become eth1 that means the mac changed, mostly in VMs if you were playing with the virtual eth devices
<EvilMog> trying to avoid having to do a rebuild
<Gnea> D3RGPS31: ethernet devices are renaming themselves on reboot?
<ZykoticK9> D3RGPS31, ? i just ignore the incorrect numbering and config eth1 and move on...
<fernando> list
<cablop> D3RGPS31: that's the thing, eth0 was the virtual eth device, you no longer have that one, so, no worries, continue
<D3RGPS31> okei dokei lokei :3
<Gnea> I tend to see devices change names when different devices get connected, so the /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules file tends to keep track of them
<Gnea> but not everyone winds up finding that out
<daniel__> hello would anyone help me learn a little more about transmision liek do i wanna mess with the properties like speed and stuff or will it have a worse outcome
<cablop> transmission is a bittorrent tracker?
<Gnea> daniel__: depends on how much bandwidth you've got
<cablop> i use deluge instead
<daniel__> yes
<cablop> my suggestions, get to know your real download bandwith and your real upload bandwith
<daniel__> Gnea, how do i find that out
<cablop> common isp make it asymetric, so upload is smaller
<Gnea> daniel__: speedtest.net or something
<Totem-Schalter> maby sppedtest.org
<Totem-Schalter> speedtest.org
<cablop> daniel__: stop downloading hearing online music or youtube... and speedtest.net
<Totem-Schalter> yeah .net oops
<cablop> daniel__: check in two different servers, not the one it offers you only
<creep> hi @ all is there an admin to kick me (just for a test for the irc client that i currently developp plz) !
<daniel__> should i turn off smuxi also ?
<adminewb> cpu core voltage control, perhaps through sysfs, anyone? cpufreq interface isn't quite enough.
<cablop> i suggest you to go no more than half the speeds
<Gnea> cablop: they updated it
<cablop> and i also suggest you to not to run many upload download threads at the same time
<creep> hi @ all is there an admin to kick me (just for a test for the irc client that i currently develop plz) !
<bazhang> creep, no stop that
<creep> ok just a question
<Gnea> creep: just join your own channel and kick yourself
<creep> not yet implemented ^^
<scriptwarlock> hehehe nice idea
<cablop> Gnea yep, but i cannot trust the servers they offer, for me they offer Quito and seems the Quito one is slower than my bandwidth, then i test with Aruba and China or Japan ones to make an average idea of the effective bandwidth
<Gnea> cablop: well yeah, they're only basing it off of current ping values, it's a step in the right direction at least
<celthunder> cablop: why not just test using the gateway ip your isp gives you...it's to there network that's about as fast as it'll get then test again using the exit of there network
<celthunder> cablop: that's usually about as accurate as anything
<daniel__> Gnea, 2.78 Mbpsdownload .72 Mbps upload
<cablop> celthunder: that will give me raw but not net bandwidth
<celthunder> cablop: if they're throttling it'd make more sense for them to do it sooner than later.
<Gnea> daniel__: try some different servers
<celthunder> not that anything is run using common sense anymore
<cablop> daniel__: Mbps... consider one think Mb is 1/8 of MB, so adjust the speed according to that
<cablop> that means 2Mbps are really 256 KBps
<daniel__> Gnea, cablop, shoudl i find a server near me ?
<cablop> ISP providers use Kbps and Mbps for their advertisement because numbers "sound" big
<cablop> check one near you, check against the starred one closer to you, and check one far far away from you, about the other side of the planet
<Gnea> daniel__: try 2 near you and 2 far from you
<cablop> or like Gnea said, two close and two far, ie, i'm in south america, then i test Ecuador and Aruba, and away i test one in Europe and Tokyo or Hongkong
<daniel__> Gnea, they are all very close to that first number
<Gnea> daniel__: add them up and divide by 4 and you'll have the average
<cablop> daniel__: thwn that's very close to your effective speed
<cablop> i ĺl sugest to use max speeds at 50~67% of your full speed
<daniel__> add the upload and download ?
<cablop> no, calculate them appart
<daniel__> oh ok
<cablop> avg dl and avg ul
<cablop> you can in a hurry saturate your dl speed, but never never saturate your upload one, upload speed carries out information to check what network packages are you receiving losing, so they affect your dl speed
<Totem-Schalter> i would not even mess with it i doubt u will see a diffrence
<daniel__> on transmision its in kib
<cablop> kib... good enough, it is binary rather than decimal based, but umbers are so close
<cablop> wait
<cablop> KiB or Kib ???
<daniel__> so what would is KiB
<mcnellis> I have two cronjobs that I want to be run every 5 minutes, so I've used the */5 syntax for the minute spec. However the two cronjobs must not run at the same time, so how can I specify that one run every 5 minutes but offset by 2 minutes? so that it runs at minute 2, 7, 12, 17, etc.
<daniel__> i meant to just say KiB
<cablop> long story short 1B = 8b, as B stands for Byte and b stands for bit
<cablop> 1KB = 1000B and 1 KiB = 1024 B
<bazhang> daniel__, this is really not ubuntu specific
<woodyjlw> can I look at system info or all hardware info from live cd with terminal?  if so what is the command?
<bazhang> woodyjlw, sudo lshw
<cablop> bazhang: well, right, but we are close to solve the isue xD
<daniel__> bazhang, sorry i will move lol
<woodyjlw> bazhang, thanks
<cablop> daniel__: to finish the topic so fast
<bazhang> daniel__, set upload to 100kb done
<Totem-Schalter> lol
<bazhang> daniel__, this is transmission right?
<daniel__> yes
<cablop> assume dl of 2Mbps, that means just 256KB/s then set it to no more than 128KiB to download
<daniel__> its preset there
<freeminds> I am having trouble with setgid. I set the rights this way: chmod a+rx,g+ws . . Now I am trying to run a make install with a user, who is in that group that got the permission, but I get this error: chmod: changing permissions of `/usr/local/mailman/archives/private': Operation not permitted
<freeminds> any ideas?
<daniel__> ok last question here and upload should be the same right ?
<bazhang> daniel__, set the upload to 100kb, then if you have limited bandwidth click the turtle icon on the bottom
<bazhang> daniel__, no
<cablop> assume 0.72 Mbps then 9KiB to upload, LOL
<cablop> wit, i did something wrong xD
<bazhang> daniel__, set dl to unlimited, dl to 100kb
<bazhang> daniel__, whoops ul to 100kb
<cablop> not that ul, he'll hang the network that value
<cablop> LOL
<bazhang> probably
<daniel__> ok thanks and sorry for offtopic
<cablop> 45 KiB of upload, no more
<bazhang> daniel__, thats not offtopic, the definition of kib and KiB was
<cablop> that's almost 50% of your ul, but you don't want to hang mail sending or see "lag" at facebooking xD
<bazhang> daniel__, help with transmission is certainly on topic, just random bandwidth definitions are not really
<daniel__> oh i just want the torrents to download as fast as possible dont care if it lags
<bazhang> daniel__, so set no limit on dl and use dht
<cablop> daniel__: then still don't use the full ul dw
<cablop> bw
<bazhang> daniel__, the key is not setting ul too high, will choke your network for instance with firefox etc
<woodyjlw> is there any know issues with this nvidia C61 [GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a] on ubuntu 10.04 ?
<daniel__> ok i have it at 100 /45 and now transmision should run smoother:D
<cablop> daniel__: and also you cannot send the package received information on time, so the other peer won't start sending you more things
<sar4unix> I created a persistant live disk
<freeminds> woodyjlw, check the common bug trackers
<woodyjlw> ok
<prospero_> # join hispano
<daniel__> should i honor global limits?
<pappa_bear> any1 know how to get the dim screen buttons to work on this macbook in 11.04??
<cablop> daniel__: well, those are the ones that meant something xD
<woodyjlw> well install is finish time to reboot so if there are any problems I guess I will know shortly
<cablop> woodyjlw: the issues i know regardless nvidia and 10.04 was proprietary drivers collided with nuveau ones, be careful on 11.04 then, nouveau is stronger in that dristro
<cablop> ok
<cablop> time to go to solve other issues
<cablop> see ya channel
<sar4unix> i installed persistant live disk on usb, now i am able to create user and make him admin, login as admin and removed ubuntu,  but when I reboot, it goes back to ubuntu@ubuntu? how do i remove that completely?
<erikaflusa> hi
<erikaflusa> i have question on firefox running ubuntu 11.04
<ZykoticK9> sar4unix, FYI rather then using a persistant LiveUSB it's possible to do a full install onto USB - thus you could customize anyway you wished.  Best of luck.
<erikaflusa> can someone please help
<sar4unix> @erikaflusa Just ask
<blackshirt> erikaflusa: exactly, what the problem with firefox ??
<erikaflusa> i tried playying yahoo spades
<erikaflusa> it crashes
<erikaflusa> i hav all the updates installed
<bazhang> erikaflusa, whats the link
 * ZykoticK9 uses his crystal ball - and thinks erikaflusa's issue is most likely flash an not firefox
<erikaflusa> im not sure what u mean by link
<erikaflusa> java
<bazhang> erikaflusa, to the website that crashed
<blackshirt> erikaflusa: i think that was flash issue
<erikaflusa> http://games.yahoo.com/games/login2?page=sp&ss=1
<pjbperry> is there a fix yet to the random logoff problem in Natty 11.04 with Unity that doesn't involve upgrading to 11.10?
<erikaflusa> i get to that point
<bazhang> erikaflusa, let me try it
<leftist> what is the cd syntax for a directory that would be for example My Folder?
<ZykoticK9> bazhang, hope you have a yahoo account ;)
<leftist> what is the syntax to change to a directory that has a space?
<ZykoticK9> leftist, "cd My\ Folder" or -- cd "My Folder"
<leftist> for example My Directory
<leftist> agg
<leftist> ahh
<leftist> i never used those spaces in the old daze i used _ or something but time changed :)
<leftist> thanks
<bazhang> ZykoticK9, :)
<leftist> anyone using wowzamediaserver or Red5?
<erikaflusa> any luck
<erikaflusa> bazhang
<bazhang> erikaflusa, yes?
<gry> 05:20:53 < bazhang> erikaflusa, let me try it
<gry> 05:24:23 < erikaflusa> any luck
<gry> 05:24:51 < erikaflusa> bazhang
<FloodBot1> gry: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> gry, yes, means yes, luck.
<erikaflusa> did it crash on u
<leftist> anyone know what this refers to? ureadahead will be reprofiled on next reboot
<leftist> is that a form of initialization?
<erikaflusa> how can tell what type ram i hav
<erikaflusa> i have 512mb
<bazhang> erikaflusa, its a flash issue not ram
<erikaflusa> need to add more
<erikaflusa> can it be fixed
<erikaflusa> or run 10.10
<leftist> there is a command that will give you a rundown on all the devices in your system
<leftist> forget it now
<noisewaterphd> lspci
<ZykoticK9> leftist, lspci or lshw perhaps
<leftist> yes
<bazhang> sudo lshw
<leftist> lspci and lshw yes
<bazhang> the ram one is dmidecode, nope
<adminewb> cpu core voltage control, perhaps through sysfs, anyone? cpufreq interface is not quite enough
<fossconn> Is there some way to "inner join" two .csv files?
<gry> Is "lshw" Ubuntu-only, ot is it something available in Debian as well?
<cyperbg> I'm trying to compile and install sensors-applet-2.2.7.tar.gz. I downloaded it, extracted it and then ./configure --prefix=/usr. But after then when I type make it tells me no makefile found
<fossconn> instead of adding merging the rows from two files and merge them into a big file
<bazhang> oh it is dmidecode
<fossconn> I want to merge columns
<cyperbg> anyone can help please?
<ZykoticK9> gry, from debian "lshw - information about hardware configuration"
<bazhang> gry, ask in #debian ?
<erikaflusa> ok
<cyperbg> anyone?
<ZykoticK9> cyperbg, might not be such a great idea installing into /usr as that is available as a package in Ubuntu
<erikaflusa> can the flash issue be fixed
<cyperbg> ZykoticK9, I know but I read that the only way for the GPU temp to show is to compile it and install it myse;f
<cyperbg> ZykoticK9, I know but I read that the only way for the GPU temp to show is to compile it and install it myself
<ZykoticK9> erikaflusa, flash in notoriously bad in GNU/Linux - and as it's closed source, not much anyone (but Adobe) can do to fix it.
<erikaflusa>  sudo lshw invalid command
<cyperbg> so ZykoticK9 can you help me to successfully compile and install it?
<IcemanV9> fossconn: paste file1.csv file2.csv > merge.csv  if i could recall
<erikaflusa> i heard about gnash
<ZykoticK9> cyperbg, if that's what you have to do - then that's what you have to do.  Installing in /opt might be a better location (not sure if that would break your program however!)
<erikaflusa> i guess 11.04
<erikaflusa> changed alot
<cyperbg> so do I write: ./configure --prefix=/opt
<ZykoticK9> cyperbg, no.  I can't help with the compile part.  Seek support in the programs' channel (if available)
<erikaflusa> from 10.10
<gry> bazhang: hm good idea
<ZykoticK9> gry, lshw is installable in Debian
<gry> ZykoticK9: Thank you for the response.
<cyperbg> anyone else care to help?
<erikaflusa> no flash works great under 10.10
<ZykoticK9> erikaflusa, gnash works for a very few sites (mainly video like YouTube etc) - not so good with games :(   I do miss VectorTD since dropping flash-non-free
<erikaflusa> which ubuntu u running
<erikaflusa> version
<arooni-mobile> hi folks;  i installed an adobe air on 64 bit platform on ubuntu 11.04 via http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10768442&postcount=1 ... but when i try to install any air apps; nothing worksw
<arooni-mobile> it just stalls and says "installing applicatoin"
<LetsGo67> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<erikaflusa> u running 11.04
<ZykoticK9> arooni-mobile, Adobe recently dropped Air support from Linux :(  You're installing a "dead" platform.  Just an FYI.
<arooni-mobile> ZykoticK9, hahaha
<ZykoticK9> arooni-mobile, i'm not joking?
<arooni-mobile> ZykoticK9, i know; its just sad
<ZykoticK9> arooni-mobile, adobe = fail  (not really sad)
<mneptok> ZykoticK9: Adobe has at least one really, realy incredible product.
<mneptok> ZykoticK9: http://img146.imageshack.us/img146/9813/obi480c9cbdkt9.jpg
<ZykoticK9> mneptok, :)  thanks, made be laugh.
 * mneptok beams brightly
 * robbmunson laughs
<aurilliance> I'm aware some versions of xampp/lampp aren't supported in #ubuntu, but I'm trying to find the python based xampp starter app that ubuntu has - anyone know where it is / what it's called? It's a little gui window that has buttons for starting and stopping the xampp service...
<bazhang> aurilliance, xampp as a whole is not supported, use lamp
<i9c> sup guys, I want to install ubuntu on my new laptop, I have to instal 64bit to get my full 6GB of ram correct? or can I go 32bit and get PAEX (physical address extension) to take care of the rest of my ram?
<bazhang> i9c, linux-generic-pae for 32 bit you mean?
<izinucs> i9c: go 64
<i9c> I guess, ubuntu has 2 download options from what I can see, 32bit which says reccomended and 64 bit
<bazhang> i9c, just get 64 really ignore the website
<ZykoticK9> i9c, PAE is a sorta "hack" no one program can use more then the 3.2GB (32bit limitation), there are only a few programs that still require 32bit - but if you need one (some drivers) then stick to the 32bit plus PAE
<i9c> what is PAE used for then
<ZykoticK9> i9c, the "system" can use more then 3.2GB
<i9c> but not applications?
<bazhang> it can be used i9c but you can certainly go for 64, no reason not to
<ZykoticK9> i9c, no "one" application
<Loto> go 64
<arooni-mobile> ZykoticK9, thats annoying i can install air; but no air apps
<ZykoticK9> arooni-mobile, i have no idea - but I wouldn't start using Air today, as it may be gone tomorrow ;)
<i9c> so does anyone know how pae works? I mean if you only have 32 address lines, how do you get more?
<bazhang> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension i9c
<i9c> lol should have guessed :)
<eldank> dd
<ZykoticK9> i9c, 64bit is also faster at some things then 32bit (video encoding for one)
<i9c> everyone in here using ubuntu right now?
<i9c> lol I guess that's a silly questions
<ZykoticK9> i9c, BUT 32bit is easier, especially when you start dealing with installing 32bit libraries (big hint on that front, getlibs script)
<i9c> you guys think linux will EVER take off as a serious desktop contender with mac and windows?
<ZykoticK9> i9c, not everyone no - i bet there are some Arch and Debian users in here too (I'm in the latter category)
<ZykoticK9> i9c, both your last questions are better for the OT channel.
<i9c> why do you use debian over ubuntu? just curious, I don't know much about linux but I do know that ubuntu is based off of debian
<expl0it> yes @ i9c but normal people are too stupid for linux
<rypervenche> I too use Debian.
<ZykoticK9> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<qin> i9c: Debian is easier too spell, for some.
<i9c> ...you serious? that's why you guys use it? it's easy to spell?
<bazhang> i9c, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<i9c> I'm sorry I'll leave
<leftist> anyone have any thoughts on why system monitor nor htop will kill a process sometimes? i have to command line kill alot of time some of the processes running.
<ZykoticK9> leftist, for anything NOT started by your user - that would be normal.
<leftist> oh yeah your right
<leftist> i forgot that :D
<leftist> i guess i need to go back to running Xenix :D
<afaty> 不过说实话，不管是软件中心还是任务图形化的软件管理工具，我都没用了。虽然从9.10开始我就用UBUNTU了。
<ntkm> !?
<rypervenche> afaty: 嗯嗯，你應該去#ubuntu-cn
<afaty> SORRY。
<rypervenche> 沒關係︿︿
<ugly_duck> meh!
<afaty> Just quit, and forget to switch channels.
<mrl> Hi, I'm having an issue with banshee, I am unable to transfer music to my iPhone, it comes up with the error: " the mp3 format is not supported by the device, and no coverter was found to convert it"
<imed> anyone testing kernel on ubuntu?
<imed> how do you compile?
<ZykoticK9> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<imed> nop
<imed> i want to develop a patch for kernel
<adminewb> cpu core voltage control, perhaps through sysfs, anyone?
<imed> wondering if anyone is doing that
<imed> and how manage partition etc for the kernel testing
<imed> a free partition and a compilation ala ubuntu?
<thurizar> hola a tods
<ZykoticK9> !es > thurizar
<ubottu> thurizar, please see my private message
<faryshta> Does someone know how to use webcam on ubuntu?
<faryshta> msn-webcam.
<ZykoticK9> faryshta, start by seeing if it works in Cheese
<thurizar> solo spanish pls
<faryshta> ZykoticK9, it does.
<ZykoticK9> !es | thurizar
<ubottu> thurizar: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<faryshta> ZykoticK9, and with flash but msn doesn't work. Which program I need?
<imed> yep try first Cheese
<thurizar> ok gtacias
<ZykoticK9> faryshta, you could try amsn
<adminewb> !mp3 | mrl
<ubottu> mrl: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thurizar> join #ubuntu-es
<faryshta> ZykoticK9, doesn't work.
<ZykoticK9> !doesntwork | faryshta
<ubottu> faryshta: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<faryshta> ZykoticK9, it ask for farsight but that library isn't on the repositories.
<faryshta> ZykoticK9, any other program?
<ZykoticK9> one of my fav factoids.  I just wait for someone to say "doesn't work" ;)
<ZykoticK9> faryshta, sorry I don't use MSN, but Pidgin and Empathy are alternative IM clients (with MSN and video support of some sort).  Best of luck.
<faryshta> ZykoticK9, thanks for nothing.
<bazhang> faryshta, watch the attitude
<imed> yep give a try to Pidgin
<faryshta> imed pidgin doesn't have webcam support.
<darnell> is the InRelease update server down?
<Jeffsi> hey, so ive got this ubuntu box and it does not see my motherboard driver, what should i do to get this working?
<Jeffsi> networ*
<imed> faryshta, that's not true
<ZykoticK9> Jeffsi, do you know the specific network card?  Does "lspci | grep -i net" show it?
<Jeffsi> one moment, ill check
<darnell> is the update repo down??
<imed> faryshta, just google webcam + pidgin + ubuntu
<Jeffsi> ZykoticK9: what do i type?
<ZykoticK9> Jeffsi, in a terminal "lspci | grep -i net" no quotes
<gry> Jeffsi: lspci | grep -i net
<peeps[lappy]> anyone here used GIMP GAP before?  i don't think it's ever worked in ubuntu.  I can't extract frames from any videos, it doesn't recongize them
<peeps[lappy]> and I have mplayer installed, and it is capable of playing these videos
<Jeffsi> what is this "|"
<peeps[lappy]> Jeffsi, it's a pipe
<Jeffsi> im not sure how to type this
<darnell> i cant update to firefox 5 using update manager. is one of the repos down?
<gry> the pipe button is to the left of backspace
<peeps[lappy]> it pipes output of one program into another programs input
<gry> s/button/key/
<Jeffsi> got it :D
<gulzar> how to change / partition... I mean how to copy OS files from one partition to another
<Jeffsi> ZykoticK9: i dont see the one im looking for
<imed> gulzar, just normal cp
<qin> gulzar: cp /from/here /to/there
<darnell> can someone help me with the failed repo msgs i keep getting when i try to check for updates?
<imed> alq
<ZykoticK9> Jeffsi, do you know what card it actually is?  specifically what chipset it uses?  does it work in other GNU/Linux distros?  how many NICs do you have?
<qin> darnell: You mean like all of updates?
<darnell> qin: i get repo errors for the InRelease packages
<darnell> this is a fresh install of 11.04
<darnell> some repo packages succeed with the download and the InRelease packages do not
<Jeffsi> ZykoticK9: i have a pci card and a mobo ethernet port and i am wanting to use the mobo one not the pci
<gulzar> imed: qin: I want to change the partition table but don't want to loose Xubuntu setup and configurations. So is it possible to save /home and /
<adminewb> cpu core voltage control, perhaps through sysfs, anyone? cpufreq interface is not quite enough.
<Jeffsi> i do know what the mobo number is if u need that
<imed> gulzar, what about a free partition?
<ZykoticK9> Jeffsi, sorry I can't really help - I can't even search online for a NIC that we don't know... but if lspci isn't show it - it means the kernel doesn't see it.  Are you sure it is turned on in BIOS?
<imed> install in that and keep all the rest and then copy to the new one
<Jeffsi> ZykoticK9: no, i can check quick
<qin> darnell: No Natty here to check ;(
<gulzar> imed: i can keep one partiton for storing the file
<gulzar> imed; others will change....
<darnell> qin: aahhhh, i have also tried mirrors, i get alot of 404s :(
<ZykoticK9> gulzar, you will probably want to use "cp -r /path/from /path/destination" the -r is recursive to copy everything underneath
<darnell> can anybody report fetching failures in update manager when checking for updates?
<imed> gulzar, yep, partitions are totally sandboxed
<Jeffsi> ZykoticK9: i dont even see it in here, i may not be looking in the right place though
<ZykoticK9> darnell, if updates are failing - you should try switching your mirror (somewhere in U.S.C.)
<imed> darnell, sorry not right now
<darnell> ZykoticK9: I have tried other mirrors yet it still fails to fetch a few packages
<ZykoticK9> Jeffsi, not all BIOS have the option to enable/disable onboard NICs - but some do.  If you don't remember disabling it at some point - it's probably NOT an issue.
<gulzar> ZykoticK9: imed:  ok...........and what about the configuration files in / like about the previous partitions? I have to change them so that Xubuntu will recognise them and will able to mount . Is it so?
<ZykoticK9> darnell, the packages that are failing - are they from Ubuntu - or is it PPAs or 3rd party packages that are failing?
<Jeffsi> ZykoticK9: this computer was not originally mine, is there a name it may be under?
<bethany> i am having a issue playing vidros on my pc
<ZykoticK9> Jeffsi, Device Configuration or something along those lines "usually"
<bigeye> Hi, Can I register tmux to keyboard shortcut? It should be run in terminal, but I can't find a way to make it run in terminal. I'm using Ubuntu 11.04.
<Jeffsi> no im in that, i mean the network card
<Jeffsi> ZykoticK9: there are so many items in here
<darnell> ZykoticK9: the InRelease packages that keep failing are from the mirror
<qin> bigeye: /j #tmux (very nice channel)
<ZykoticK9> Jeffsi, Ethernet or Network is all i can think of.
<bethany> more specifically DVD's can anyone help me get it working? when i try to play it in movie player i get a error cannot reade source
<ZykoticK9> darnell, i've never heard of InRelease before... sorry.
<darnell> its one of the repo packages ubuntu downloads
<bigeye> qin: My question is about ubuntu keyboard shortcuts. anyway, thanks.
<darnell> its having trouble downloading some repo packages, not the updates
<qin> bigeye: Keybindings are configured in ~/.tmux.conf
<Jeffsi> ZykoticK9: would it maybe be CIR or Midi?
<qin> bigeye: making shortcuts via gnome do not make sens.
<imed> gulzar, the / partition is where the core system runs
<ZykoticK9> Jeffsi, not midi that's for sure - don't know what CIR would be?  but i doubt that's a NIC...
<bigeye> qin: I mean, Register launching tmux, not in tmux.
<imed> you have to keep it if you want to use it
<bigeye> like launching terminal
<gulzar> imed: right but there must be some file which holds configuration about the partitons ?
<bigeye> Actually, I want to launch tmux when I press C-M-T
<imed> gulzar, /etc/fstab
<qin> bigeye: So, you want to lauch terminal with command: gnome-terminal -e bash tmux (more-less like this)
<gulzar> imed: Ok then its done.........
<gulzar> imed: ZykoticK9: Thank You!
<imed> gulzar, welcome :)
<ZykoticK9> darnell, could you pastebin the output of your "sudo apt-get update"?
<darnell> ZykoticK9: sure thing
<Jeffsi> ZykoticK9: well i enabled that CIR but i doubt that will do it, anyway i can fix this?
<bigeye> qin: It works!! Thank you :) It is what I was looking for.
<darnell> http://pastebin.com/MBKqTNts
<ZykoticK9> Jeffsi, does the NIC work from a LiveCD?  It is possible the nic isn't supported (VERY rare in GNU/Linux for a NIC not to work though)
<little> what is jpeg encryption algorithm
<little> ?
<little> tel me anything related to jpeg encryption algorithm
<Jeffsi> ZykoticK9: no, it doesnt work on live cd
<little> hello could any one help me related to jpeg encrytion
<celthunder> ZykoticK9: what nic's he got that it's not supported?
<qin> Good Day to All! Time to rest.
<celthunder> ZykoticK9: sorry just got here
<ZykoticK9> celthunder, we have no idea - lspci doesn't show it - and they're not sure.
<celthunder> ZykoticK9: hmm is it plugged in tightly? bios see it?
<ZykoticK9> celthunder, which does make trouble shooting difficult.  It's an onboard NIC so plugging isn't an issue.  They don't see anything in BIOS for NIC either???
<celthunder> ZykoticK9: ouch...network boot an option usually that displays some info on the nic at the least (or motherboard model would be nice)
<Guest97116> ccan anyone tell me after installing python in backtrack where do i find it in applications to run it?
<bethany> i am having a issue playing videos on my pc
<darnell> ZykoticZ9: http://pastebin.com/MBKqTNts
<bethany> more specifically DVD's can anyone help me get it working? when i try to play it in movie player i get a error cannot reade source
<ZykoticK9> celthunder, well - if you want to go down that road - please do.  As I have nothing at this point.
<celthunder> Guest97116: python won't be in app's you run it from a command line
<gry> Guest97116: what would you be trying to run there ?
<Guest97116> do i just put python in command?
<imed> darnell, ping to mirror.its.uidaho.edu is false
<celthunder> ZykoticK9: idk what you've done like i said...just got here...offering my off the wall ideas from the one or two statements i saw as joining
<gry> Guest97116: generally yes
<ZykoticK9> darnell, sorry, yes I checked our pastebin before - i don't really see what is wrong - only suggestion would be try changing mirrors.  Best of luck!
<Guest97116> because i also installed python idle how do i run that
<Guest97116> basically i want to have a shell for a script im new to backtrack
<gry> Guest97116: python idle is an dev environment, it's in apps -> programming -> idle
<ZykoticK9> celthunder, we haven't "done" anything - other then lspci isn't showing the NIC in question and nothing in BIOS.
<darnell> Thanks, but i already changed mirrors 10 times haha, well ill find a solution somewhere... Thanks for you help
<gry> Guest97116: shell for script is applications > accessories > terminal.
<Guest97116> gry programming is in ubuntu im talking about backtrack
<ZykoticK9> celthunder, it also doesn't work from LiveCD (but i think you must have seen that part ;)
<celthunder> ZykoticK9: yep saw that
<Guest97116> how do i run a python shell in backtrack?
<Guest97116> anyone?
<gry> Guest97116: you in #ubuntu, try ##linux or #backtrack for that
<celthunder> Guest97116: Python is ain interpretor not a shell...and you can run it by typing python in a terminal
<celthunder> ZykoticK9: lshw see it?
<Guest97116> tx but i've seen peeps running a shell like idle python actually is type of shell
<Guest97116> but thankx gry & celthunder
<ZykoticK9> Jeffsi, celthunder has a good idea - "sudo lshw" and see if you see further info about this mystery NIC.
<Guest97116> i just have 1 more ?
<saad__> hi everyone
<Guest97116> if i have a script or made a script & want to run it how will that be possible if i just write python & i get >>>
<celthunder> Guest97116: python <script>
<gry> Guest97116, Ubuntu's Terminal does that, not sure where you can find that in another distruibution, sorry
<Guest97116> tx gry
<gry> Guest97116, there is ##linux for general questions like that if you like
<saad__> fellow do you have any clue why my vlc player's screen is blue when ever i right click on it?
<gry> saad__, please give version details to this channel
<Guest97116> celthunder python <script> ya but how do i actually run it
<saad__> xubuntu 11.4
<celthunder> Guest97116: ????  that DOES run it....
<gry> Guest97116, in shell/bash/terminal, try looking for it in your system menu and ask its channel please
<saad__> vlc 1.1.9
<Guest97116> ok tx gry & celthunder im gonna give it a try
<Guest97116> tx for all the help
<Jeffsi> ZykoticK9: i dont see it, i think
<saad__> fellows do you have any clue why my vlc player's screen is blue when ever i right click on it? im running xubuntu natty with vlc 1.1.9
<ZykoticK9> Jeffsi, well I'm afraid I got nothing at this point.  Best of luck, hope you find a solutions!
<JCii> join #pmap
<bethany> i am having a issue playing videos on my pc
<bethany> more specifically DVD's can anyone help me get it working? when i try to play it in movie player i get a error cannot reade source
<Jeffsi> ZykoticK9: thanks for trying
<ZykoticK9> !dvd | bethany
<ubottu> bethany: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ricky_> hello
<bethany> thqankyou
<gry> Guest1223: Hi.
<bullgard4> The package»rtkit« is installed. Why does there not run a process rtkit-daemon continuously in Ubuntu?
<Airris> can anyone think of a reason why ldconfig isn't indexing libraries? I have it in -v mode and it'll find two of them, but it'll never actually add it to the cache
<deekr> I'm running natty on a VM in vista. I just installed ubu and set up unity, but the windowing system is still classic gnome. where would I go to fix this?
<tntc> deekr: which virtualization software are you using?
<deekr> tntc, virtual box
<deekr> latest version
<tntc> deekr: did you enable 3d support in the display settings of virtual box?
<deekr> yes
<tntc> guest tools as well?
<deekr> but when it first ran ubu during setup, it said that I didn't have the correct hardware and went into classic mode
<deekr> after the installation, I mounted and ran the guest tools
<deekr> then did an update, and restarted, but alas, still classic
<tntc> ok. at the login screen, down near the bottom, there should be an option for the session
<deekr> I believe it was Ubuntu, ill restart
<MaxPrt> whats a good VPN client which allows the use of a pin and a pass key?
<deekr> note that the unity panel on the left appears
<deekr> just the windowing system is classic
<tntc> huh... that's odd
<deekr> ill post a screenshot once it restarts
<gry> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient MaxPrt
<deekr> I think I'm using the wrong words here
<leftist> is this the correct version for deb/ubuntu?  Linux x86 - Self Extracting Installer20.63 MB   jre-6u26-linux-i586.bin
<deekr> the windowing system is okay
<deekr> but some of the menus and the main unity menu look classic
<leftist> i need this for a server i am configuring
<ZykoticK9> leftist, if you want java simply add the partner repo and install using apt
<ZykoticK9> !java | leftist
<ubottu> leftist: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<leftist> ok thanks
<MaxPrt> gry: cheers
<deekr> tntc, http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=14100
<PAB_> gpu hung regularlly using i7-2600k, ubuntu 11.04, 2.6.38. tried 2.6.39 and 3.0rc4. doesn't change situation. hanging latest after a few minutes. do i need to change kernel parameters? any suggestions?
<rhin0> maybe disable compiz PAB_
<rhin0> compiz -- in my experieence can cause lockups
<Airris> can anyone think of a reason why ldconfig isn't indexing libraries? I have it in -v mode and it'll say it found two of them, but it'll never actually add it to the cache
<rhin0> reportedly "gpu hog" and can be problematic
<PAB_> thx. i will follow your hints
<tntc> deekr: huh. that is weird... I dunno how to explain that. A theme?
<tntc> not sure.
<gulzar> is something there for indicator applet, which tells about the new recieved emails and unread emails using thunderbird. ?
<ZykoticK9> gulzar, "apt-cache search indicator" i'm pretty sure there is one for Thunderbird
<dude> hello?
<rhin0> dude - hello
<dude> hows it be?
<dude> anyone here?
<gulzar> ZykoticK9: Thank You! got one for gmail....... 'gm-notify'
<ZykoticK9> gulzar, glad to help
<Luxe> Night <3
<Vustom> In Root Terminal how do I create this file? "/etc/cron.hourly/sync.sh" and then gedit it?
<gry> Vustom: "nano /etc/cron.hourly/sync.sh" will open it in nano, you will be able to edit and save it
<Vustom> Thanks. C:
<gry> Vustom: "sudo nano /etc/cron.hourly/sync.sh" even -- you don't need to be in root Terminal for that
<darko> What are some of your guys favorite music players?
<deekr> I'm having trouble with unity on a virtualbox vm. The classic gnome menu is being used instead of the unity menu. (http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=14100) How do I restore the unity menu?
<pRoV7x>  eone helps.
<pRoV7x>  bwinton_away (bwinton@C672FB49.AB54EB5E.6816E6B7.IP) has quit IRC Ping timeout
<pRoV7x>  sorry
 * J0hn_Th3_Ripp3r is back (gone 00:01:52)
 * J0hn_Th3_Ripp3r is away: Dormindo, Away from Keyboard, Cagando.
 * J0hn_Th3_Ripp3r is back (gone 00:00:31)
 * J0hn_Th3_Ripp3r is away: Dormindo, ausente ou cagando, volto logo.
<Test_> Is Is it possible to test Unity on 11.04 live cd?  I am on it right now but unity is not displaying
<pRoV7s>  i use thunderbird 3.1.4 on Ubuntu 10.10, and linked to my Hotmail email, how can i get it autmatically download the folders and emails from my Hotmail account, and the subfolders, please someone helps.
<neuro_damage> what's a good/smart way to remove the gnome and gui components on a ubuntu desktop and convert it to a server?
<Test_> pRoV7s:  I would look into IMAP
<pRoV7s>  Test_: what do you mean
<Vustom> I can't seem to launch Conky with a theme, I try running "/home/.conky/NightDrive/start_conky.sh" in the terminal but it doesn't work..
<kennett> I'm trying to send some files to another computer I have through ethernet but not sure how to connect to it.
<Test_> pRoV7s:  Create a IMAP account.  You can download your messages and delete them.  Its basically like your visiting gmail.com
 * deekr switching to 10.04
<pRoV7s>  Test_: how about the subfolders
 * J0hn_Th3_Ripp3r is back (gone 00:07:14)
<Test_> pRoV7s:  It does everything
<pRoV7s>  that in my account in Hotmail
<deekr> what a friggin pain, I only use the onsole anyway :P
<lotuspsychje> Test_: unity should be default on livecd, are you installing on an older system or logged into gnome classic?
<deekr> *console
<Test_> lotuspsychje:  My box is really sweet, I think it may be the fact I have a Nvidia 9800 gt
<pRoV7s>  Test_: how can i do that
<lotuspsychje> Test_:did you install the nvidia additional drivers?
<Test_> lotuspsychje: Can you do that on a live cd?
<lotuspsychje> Test_: if the box has an internet connection, yes
<Test_> lotuspsychje: Yeah I am on the live cd now, but didn't see any restricted drivers pop up
<lotuspsychje> Test_: so if unity did not load, are you on classic right now?
<Test_> Well it seems to be classic
<kennett> How do I connect 2 computers together? 1 is ubuntu other is win xp home.
<lotuspsychje> Test_: try loggin out and load ubuntu default(unity) and look what error u get
 * deekr slaps head... nvidia drivers
<Test_> lotuspsychje: I did that.  The selction says "Ubuntu"
<Test_> It's not on the classic one
<Test_> but I think it still is defaulting to classic
<Vustom> When I try and start Conky with the NightDrive theme I get this error; http://paste.ubuntu.com/631649/; How can I fix this?
<lotuspsychje> Test_: i had the same promblem installing on an older system, seems like its switching to default as it does not recognize some drivers maybe?
<gry> a: hi
<a> 56323
<Test_> lotuspsychje:  How did you fix it?  My box is actually quite nice, it's still considered top notch at over 2 years old
<Guest34600> ?
<Guest34600> ???
<lotuspsychje> Test_: did you try a clean install or u still testing on livecd?
<rhin0> hardware is amazing now -- I find myself with 7 processors over 2 machines and 8 gig of RAM :)
<karthick87> All of a sudden my file contents were missing it is showing as 1.5 kb
<Test_> lotuspsychje: Testing on a live cd still.  Going to test unity before I decide to try out Fedora for Gnome 3.  I love gnome, so not to thrilled about the unity bit.  But I know 11.10 has Gnome 3..but that's alpha..so no good for me atm
<karthick87> Is it a bug with open office?
<devkorcvince> rhin0: i have 8 processor on 1 pclaptop with 16Gb
<deekr> i find myself broke
<rhin0> crikey devkorcvince
<lotuspsychje> Test_: i highly recommend clean install with installing additional drivers at boot install, unity is great on high end hardware
<Test_> lotuspsychje: Mind if I PM you?
<lotuspsychje> sure
 * J0hn_Th3_Ripp3r is away: Dormindo, ausente ou cagando, volto logo.
<babu__> i want to list the history which contains either apt-get or aptitude....how to list it with the help of grep
<gry> babu__: Bash history?
<babu__> yes
<gry> babu__: "cat ~/.bash_history"
 * An0nym0uS_Sec is back (gone 00:01:04)
<Loto> | grep apt
 * An0nym0uS_Sec is away: Dormindo, ausente ou cagando, ja volto.
<gry> babu__: or "tail ~/.bash_history"
<babu__> i don't want all.. i have to see only the commands i used with apt-get or aptitude
<arooni-mobile> is there a way to get a hot key to the workspace switcher?
<gry> Ah. "cat ~/.bash_history | grep apt-get"
<gry> arooni-mobile: atrl+alt+[right/left]
<gry> err
<gry> ctrl+alt+[right/left]
<Loto> if you just grep apt you'll get both
<arooni-mobile> no i wan t the workspace switcher itself
<gry> Sorry, I'm out of ideas there.
<cannavist> when is the next release of ubuntu due?
<Noir> hi people
<gry> cannavist: See #ubuntu+1 topic.
<IdleOne> !away > An0nym0uS_Sec
<ubottu> An0nym0uS_Sec, please see my private message
<gry> cannavist: I suspect 10th month of 2011.
<Noir> \leave
<_Lucifer> for some reason my internal wifi card isn't available for use, but must be being seen since the usb one I'm currently on is labeled wlan1. I know it's compatible, I was using it before I hosed my install and reinstalled. any ideas? I'll probably need to give more information, what would that be?
<cannavist> :(
<cannavist> can anyone confirm if they have fixed the intel video driver bug in Unity?
<cannavist> crashes every 30min and just logs me out
<lotuspsychje> _Lucifer: did you clean install natty?
<cannavist> Dell D630
<ohzie> Hi everyone.
<ohzie> =]
<ohzie> _Lucifer: Hey man
<gry> ohzie: Hi.
<Blue1> cannavist: what version of ubuntu ru using?  hint:  cat /etc/issue
<_Lucifer> lotuspsychje first time, no it was an upgrade. this time, mostly. only thing I saved from the last time was home, which I shrunk and mounted as it's own partition, then did a clean install other than that on a new one
<cannavist> latest version
<cannavist> well i'm on kubuntu now due to this issue
<Blue1> cannavist: can I assume that's 11.04 then?
<cannavist> yes
<cannavist> switch to kubuntu 11.04
<cannavist> kde is for the birds
<cannavist> :/
<Blue1> cannavist: when did this start?  before installing 11.04 or after?  did you do a clean install or an upgrade?
<cannavist> clean install
<marzen> can anyone tell me how to disable this stupid disk utility .. i know my 5 y/o hd is bad and don't need a reminder every 5 minutes
<Blue1> cannavist: smart man!
<dia> anyone know where a usb ubuntu would install a restricted driver?
<cannavist> when natty was released
<Blue1> cannavist: so the problems started with 11.04 NOT before? have you looked at the system log to see if there is any information there?
<dia> i installed 10.04 off a usb but it doesn't have wireless; when i run it off the usb it finds and installs it (apparently) but i can't get it in the fully installed 10.04 >_<
<kubanc> anyone knows where is shotdown menu in gnome3?
<Blue1> dia: umm what kind of computer and or video card?  this sounds strangly familiar
<cannavist> problem started with the unity release
<dia> acer aspire one netbook
<cannavist> gnome 2.6 runs fine
<ohzie> _Lucifer: Can you pastebin an lshw please? For the wlan?
<marzen> can anyone tell me how to disable this stupid disk utility .. i know my 5 y/o hd is bad and don't need a reminder every 5 minutes
<ohzie> _Lucifer: I got disconnected, sorry
<ohzie> My internet is on the fritz
<dia> i'm running wireless on it atm when i have it set to the live usb ubuntu
<Blue1> cannavist: what does the system log say?
<dia> but the installed won't get internet
<dia> if i reinstall (rather not) will the driver stay with the new install?
<YankDownUnder> marzen, Check your startup applications mate.
<Blue1> dia:  I think i had inssues on that - can you hold a moment?
<cannavist> Blue1 i cant say
<dia> sure blue1
<cannavist> i havent learnt to reald sys logs yet
<cannavist> :(
<cannavist> where can i ready sys logs?
<Blue1> dia: this might be your issue, and how I solved it:  http://pkill-9.com/getting-wireless-connect-to-work-for-acer-aspire-on-ubuntu/
<Blue1> cannavist: dmesg
<cannavist> wow this is alot of info
<jkup> can someone direct me to the server channel
<Blue1> dia: that was 10.04 desktop I had installed at the time.
<dia> blue1, i don't have internet on the permanent install at all though
<YankDownUnder> jkup, #ubuntu-server
<dia> so how can i sudo apt-get anything?
<jkup> thanks
<marzen> YankDownUnder: where are the startup applications .. i can't find them in any config
<Blue1> dia: even wired connection doesn't work?
<cannavist> lord knows how to read this stuff
<dia> i tried that, and no
<cannavist> :/
<_Lucifer> ohzie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/631656/
<dia> idk if its the wired or the router
<dia> we never use the wired
<dia> wire or router*
<YankDownUnder> marzen, Click SYSTEM => PREFERENCES => STARTUP APPLICATIONS => DISK NOTIFICATIONS
<dia> it's all going through an old netgear wireless
<Blue1> dia: well if it's wired, you'd have a cable out the side going to the router.....
<dia> but when i tried hooking a cable from the router to the acer it was a no go
<marzen> YankDownUnder: I'm on gnome 3 .. their is no system > preferences > startup
<Blue1> dia: private message ok?
<YankDownUnder> marzen, Um...well, you're going to have to look for your PREFERENCES => then look for STARTUP APPLICATIONS
<marzen> YankDownUnder: looked through every possible menu ... nothing to indicate you can edit startup apps via gui
<ohzie> _Lucifer: Looking at it
<ohzie> _Lucifer: the BCM4318 doesn't work?
<YankDownUnder> marzen, Being that I don't know (or want to know) Gnome3, mate, my best is to tell you to check the help or the Gnome3 site as the application "Disk Notificiations" is what is giving you the messages about your HD my friend.
<marzen> YankDownUnder: yeah already tried that ... there's pretty much zero documentation on gnome 3 ... it's basically a big pile of shit
<_Lucifer> ohzie: yeah. it worked on my previous install, and on my first boot of this install, but it isn't showing as an available device in the network manager on ever boot since then
<IdleOne> marzen: please keep the language clean
<bazhang> marzen, watch the language
<jjovereats> :|
<_Lucifer> ohzie *every
<solars> will this mutt-patched bug in 11.04 ever be fixed? :(
<solars> its unusable..
<Cptn_Sandwich> hi, facebook is not working with gwibber. is that only me? twitter works fine, read and write
<Blue1> !gwibber
<ohzie> _Lucifer: Have you looked at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1470146&highlight=HOWTO%3A+Broadcom yet? It apparently addresses this problem a bit. :(
<Blue1> nor do i
<ohzie> _Lucifer: but a lot of people have it, so it's not your fault
<ohzie> _Lucifer: mostly a hardware thing I believe.
<dia> anyone know where i can dl ubuntu drivers as files and how to install them onto another ubuntu that has no internet access?
<Fishers> i read a blog how to use cube with unity. Unity is now broke. I tried restore commands an reinstalled unity with synaptic with no luck.
<jjovereats> lol
<IdleOne> jjovereats: save the lol's for #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Cptn_Sandwich> Blue1: whats with the exclamation mark?
<_Lucifer> ohzie I'll check it out
<jjovereats> i was saying, well oops! shouldn't have read the blog then...
<freqmod_r> Are there more people which experience hash mismatches when getting packages and package lists (aptitude update)?
<IdleOne> jjovereats: this channel is not for making sarcastic comments, people come here to get help not to be laughed at.
<IdleOne> Please keep that in mind.
<Blue1> Cptn_Sandwich: someone had asked a question about gwibber - I have no idea what that is - so thought that ubotto would know - it doesn't
<jjovereats> :S
<jjovereats> i'm out
<anthony_> anyone here know how to make folders in plank?
<Blue1> Cptn_Sandwich: another one I've never heard of - plank
<Fishers> an the tick boxes are grayed out in compiz setting manager. I cant tick them.
<ohzie> _Lucifer: Luck to you, sir! You might seriously consider picking up a different mini-pci wireless though.
<ohzie> _Lucifer: Or I would, were I in your position. :[
<kennett> How do I send files from ubuntu to a pc running win xp home?
<anthony_> the docky launcher written in vala for the elementary project
<Blue1> kennett: samba share
<_Lucifer> ohzie well, I had it working before in 10.04 10.10 and 11.04, but since I hosed the install (I think it was when I changed the partition sizes, made it unbootable for some reason) and reinstalled, I downloaded the install package and it worked on the first boot, now it's not showing up. every other time it's been the firmware issue, it's shown in the network manager as there but unusable as there was no firmware. now it isn't showing at all, which is odd
<dia> okay, i think i DLed the driver i need; now how do I make it work (it's in tar.gz atm)
<_Lucifer> ohzie : getting it working the first time was actually the only hardware issue I've had with ubuntu (other than the communicator puck for the original xbox controller. probably should have checked compatibility before buying it. oh well, it was only three bucks)
<leagris> hollo. How do I know packaged version within software-center?
<leagris> While using Unity, How do I enable using <super> modifier to control compiz ezoom I absolutely need as a visually impaired?
<leagris> Is there an ubuntu accessibility group/irc/support I can discuss and be heard about the upcoming changes affecting usability as it is the case with Unity and be listened to?
<leagris> Does the Ubuntu teams really care about disabled users?
<YankDownUnder> leagris, You're joking, right?
<YankDownUnder> leagris, Even in the mailing list there's question about whether or not anyone is being listened to...
<DJones> leagris: There is an #ubuntu-accessibilty channel which I think will be the one you need, although it is a relatively quiet channel
<leagris> YankDownUnder, I am very serious about the Unity and compiz Ezoom feature incompatibility
<Flannel> !accessibility | leagris
<ubottu> leagris: Information about the Ubuntu Accessibility Team can be found on the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accessibility or by joining #ubuntu-accessibility
<YankDownUnder> leagris, Bear in mind that "Unity" was pushed from the top, not from the bottom - it was a corporate decision.
<leagris> thanks
<wildbat> leagris: don't use unity then ~?
<leagris> wildbat, I am very concerned as it will be pushed stronger in next releases
<leagris> I really fear being left in the dark with forced Unity and the Unity stealing <super> modifier key and unable to control Ezoom
<ubuntu__> hi
<wildbat> leagris: you alway have choose to waht WM you use, and there is Ubuntu Classic you can pick with the login screen
<jmalicki> anyone know how to brute-force ecryptfs if i lost my password?
<osos> you can't.
<jmalicki> (i changed my password as root, and didn't realize until i rebooted 3 weeks later that it doesn't update the wrap file)
<ubuntu__> How do I reinstall GRUB for Ubuntu 10.10?
<jmalicki> osos: umm, i said *brute force*
<DJones> leagris: This is the web page for the accessibility team, there may be some pointers on who to discuss things with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accessibility
<jmalicki> i'm just wondering if there are tools or if i have to make my own
<leagris> Cheers DJones, thanks
<osos> jmalicki: http://ecryptfs.sourceforge.net/ecryptfs-faq.html#lostkey
<glenn> how can i upgrade thunderbrid in ubuntu
<jmalicki> osos: yes, you clearly don't understand what that means.
<wildbat> jmalicki: brute forcing take way too long ~ which is impractical  for desktop pc ~
<Fishers> brb
<Ricoshady> how do I resive a partition?
<Ricoshady> resize
<jmalicki> wildbat: luckily, i have a gpu cluster almost large enough for the top500.
<jmalicki> i am just looking for tools
<jmalicki> besides, i know it's a restricted space
<jmalicki> since it was a password i created
<jmalicki> i understand cryptography
<jmalicki> i am only wondering if there are extant tools
<osos> jmalicki: manners, my son, manners.
<tarelerulz> anyone gotten all there hardware working with Ubuntu?
<dia> which ubuntu tare? I had everything on my vaio laptop working with 10.04
<dpnux> can I upgrade homebank to latest version 4.4 in ubuntu 10.04?
<dia> took a while to get the webcam working -_- but everything else was easy
<jmalicki> tareerulz: no. noone has ever gotten their hardware working w/ ubuntu
<tarelerulz> I have a vaio ?
<glenn> how can i upgrade thunderbird in ubuntu
<tensorpudding> glenn: does it have updates?
<dia> sony vaio tare
<_Lucifer> glenn: upgrade how? the version in the repos is one version, just updating should upgrade that one. there are newer builds in some ppas if that's what you're looking for, you would need to add the ppa as a source
 * dia hopes the driver i installed on the live USB carries over to the new intall i'm starting 
<tarelerulz> I have a sony vaio myself. I have yet to get the mic or web come working .
<dia> those took me a while tare, but that was back when i first got it
<stratis> i can't boot from 2nd raid disk (sda & sdb)
<dia> haven't really bothered since as I don't use the camera and the mic works fine
<acp_> can any one direct me to a how-to make internal mic for thinkpad edge 11 work in 10.04 amd64? or do I need to update my kernel Im using 2.6.32-32-generic
<stratis> any help
<tarelerulz> any tips
<iflema> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<dia> gimme a min to remember...
<AndroidLoverInSF> how can i specify a /etc/fstab cifs mount so that whatever i save into the mount point is rwx by all?
<dia> you first gotta find out what camera you have lsusb is the command... i think
<lifulinghan> hello anyone
<glenn> thuderbird have now 3.1.11 asl version but i can't update it to that version
<dia> then you just do a LOT of google searching for a driver
<mksystems-online> hello and morning all
<lifulinghan> morning?
<dia> tarelerulz; pm
<lifulinghan> now is pm
<lifulinghan> time is 15:18 now
<mksystems-online> am here lol
<anthony_> tarelerulz, did you go into your sound options and see if the mute on your mic is unchecked?
<_Lucifer> glenn: is that a stable version, or a daily build? stable is what is in the official repos I believe, but there is a daily build ppa you can add
<acp_> any one ?
<glenn> _Lucifer, its a stable version
<lifulinghan> sorry for my english
<rypervenche> acp_: I would recommend getting a PPA for a new kernel
<lifulinghan> why not chat by chinese?
<gry> lifulinghan: most of us do not know Chinese, sorry
<DJones> lifulinghan: There is a dedicated chinese language channel at #ubuntu-cn if that would be easier for you, this channel is specifically for english language
<DJones> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn /join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk
<lifulinghan> thanks
<acp_> thanks rypervenche, so I really need to update my kernel. coz I tweak my alsa-base.conf with the 'options snd-hda-intel model=ideapad' but still did not work
<rypervenche> acp_: I'll see if I can find one for you. I heard someone did it the other day.
<acp_> rypervenche, I was hoping my last option is to update my kernel, but if there are other workaround that would be great any way I just need it for skype. but if I used my headset it work well
<glontu> hi
<_Lucifer> glenn: you sure? even the official Mozilla ppa for thunderbird stable releases, which usually gets the stable releases before the main repos, is showing 3.1.10 build1 as the latest stable
<rypervenche> acp_: I understand. I had the exact same problem, and updating my kernel fixed it as well.
<glontu> i have a computer which i intend to use as a router with 2 wans and 1 lan. It should have a main wan and a fallback wan. When on one of the wans it should continuously monitor the uplinks and when the main wan fails it should go to the secondary wan
<glontu> when the main wan is up ( we determine this by pingign gateways ) it should come back to the main wan
<glontu> so
<glontu> what's the best approach to solve this ?
<glontu> i need to run the script as root
<glontu> and i need my script to be ran when the computer is booted
<glontu> also the thing that keeps pinging the gateways should run continuously
<glontu> any thoughts that may help ?
<rypervenche> http://ubuntuguide.net/install-latest-kernel-2-6-37-2-6-38-in-ubuntu-10-04-from-ppa
<rypervenche> acp_: ^
<acp_> looking at the link thanks
<rypervenche> acp_: Actually no, it's in the normal backports, I'm sorry.
<glenn> _Lucifer what is the url to the offical mozilla ppa
<satya> hi
<test_> hi, newbie needing help here, problem with login loop
<satya> is irc is sleeping?
<gry> test_: Ask away. :)
<gry> satya: Hello there.
<_Lucifer> glenn: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/thunderbird-stable for the web based one that shows the packages available
<darmster> :)
<sammmy> Everytime I suspend or hibernate all my applications are gone when I come back.
<test_> using xubuntu natty, 2 days ago everything was fine, and since yesterday i can't login with my original account; tried some so-called solutions i found online but none really worked
<_Lucifer> glenn I'm pretty sure it's official at least. the user is supervising several Mozilla projects
 * darmster going to bed
<glenn> _Lucifer, did you now that ubuntu get upgrade to the stable version higher than 3.1.10
<test_> gry: using xubuntu natty, 2 days ago everything was fine, and since yesterday i can't login with my original account; tried some so-called solutions i found online but none really worked (sorry, should i address who i want to talk to here or just throw the question to the round?)
<ectospasm> !ask | test_
<ubottu> test_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<toto654> test_: what happened 2 days ago
<_Lucifer> glenn: ah, it is stable, but it hasn't been added to the repos yet. you can download straight from Mozilla and install from source if you want though
<toto654> firefox 5.0 ???
<test_> thx; as i said i'm a newbie and since 2 days now i can't really login into my original account; everytime after i put in the right password, the screen goes dark for a short blink (if any help, looks like the logout screen, too fast to read) no splash screen and i'm back to the login screen, and before the problem, i don't think i made any major changes
<toto654> test_: I meant was it from an upgrade?
<vpark> hi
<test_> don't think so
<lotuspsychje> :-)
<wsagent> test_ may be its graphics card issue
<Clerisy> my taskbar isn't showing up?
<L551> Hello. I upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04, and now touchpad scroll no longer works. Can someone help?
<toto654> I'm still on 10.10 ;)
<wildbat> test_:  try to change session to failsafe see if you can login ?
<Mandrew> when i do a memmory test with the live cd doest it check the hdd, processor and ram, or have i got it all wrong?
<wildbat> j
<test_> well, the thing is i made this new user (i.e. i can get in from ctrl+alt f2 and such) but not into the desktop, and this user works just fine
<Clerisy> Does anybody know how I can get my taskbar back?
<leftist> what is an alternative to nano? i forget now. i dont want to fuss with vi forgot the commands now
<wildbat> Mandrew: memtest only test ram
<Mandrew> damn :(
<Mandrew> tnx wildbat
<Mandrew> what can i do to check the processor?
<ectospasm> Mandrew: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Mandrew> ok
<ectospasm> oh, you actually want to test it?
<ectospasm> I use mprime http://mersenne.org
<ectospasm> Mandrew: mprime will test both CPU and RAM intensively
<wildbat> !panelreset | Clerisy
<ubottu> Clerisy: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<wsagent> clerisy: it seems like your local profile got messed up
<Clerisy> gnome-panel: no process found
<farr3ll> i got a problem here . after i install the ATI VGA driver ,and reboot the system ,all i can see is just a blank , i pressed the enter key then i heard the sound ,i enter the passwd ,it's still blank on the screen.now i can do nothing with that ! what can i do to fix that? can here someone help me ?
<Mandrew> i get this strange error when i try to update a newly installed distro, i get booted out when i try to update the software in it
<wildbat> Clerisy:  gnome-panel --replace
<Clerisy> thanks wildbat
<sammmy> How do I get hibernate to work on my laptop?
<Clerisy> wildbat» .. it gave me back the ubuntu one
<Clerisy> I had a different one
<Clerisy> ヽ(´ー｀)ﾉ
<FloodBot1> Clerisy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wsagent> clerisy: delete the recently-used.xbel file found in your home directory
<Clerisy> no such file wsagent
<wsagent> its a hidden file
<sveinse> I want to install a package where one of the dependencies should not be followed. I.e. The dependency has been locally installed under /usr/local, so apt should not install this dependency. How should I do that? 1) Install the package and break the system deps or 2) Fake that the dependency has been installed?
<Clerisy> i know
<Clerisy> i cant see it wsagent
<wsagent> did you hit ctrl+h in home folder
<Clerisy> yes.. lol
<Clerisy> it's not a file wsagent
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows if natty can be installed on an ipad yet?
<wsagent> then you must do the home folder deletion method
<toto654> lotuspsychje: why would u do that lol
<Clerisy> wsagent» note I'm not on gnome
<Clerisy> lol
<lotuspsychje> toto654: would be nice to have linux on there
<wsagent> clerisy then ?
<toto654> lotuspsychje: is it possible?
<Mandrew>  lotuspsychje its cheaper to buy one with linux preinstalled
<lotuspsychje> tot654: i know there's a project running for ubuntu on ipad somewhere
<Clerisy> wsagent» xfce
<toto654> yeah but i mean...ipad is just a gadget...i dont see the use to install linux in it
<lotuspsychje> tot654= Ios is already linux based...
<vpark> using 10.10, with the following msg displayed, the system hangs   -    (process:395) GLib-Warning **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)
<Clerisy> how do I kill a process and make sure it doesnt restart?
<gry> Clerisy, depends on which one it is
<Clerisy> gry» gnome-panel
<gry> !info gnome-panel
<ubottu> gnome-panel (source: gnome-panel): launcher and docking facility for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.32.1-0ubuntu6.5 (natty), package size 379 kB, installed size 1096 kB
<gry> Clerisy, sudo apt-get remove gnome-panel, then
<Clerisy> ty
<nmesis> how can i enable wireless connection?
<nmesis> in my network manager it said that
<dr0id> anyone faces weird issues with skype on ubuntu 11.04
<nmesis> wireless disabled by hardware switch
<gry> dr0id, using that in here, what's happening?
<gry> nmesis, try one line please
<dr0id> sometimes it won't show on the toolbar
<dr0id> or Panel or w/e you call it
<dr0id> then it won't exit
<dr0id> hang up
<dr0id> when I force exit it, still some instance remains there :(
<gry> dr0id, not the case for me, did you try to sudo apt-get update @@ sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<gry> s/@@/&&/
<nmesis> in my network manager applet the wireless is disabled by hardware switch
<dr0id> shall I do so ?
<dr0id> I upgrade stuff everyday via the update manager
<dr0id> 11.04 @ gnome here
<nmesis> i dont know what;s that swith
<gry> dr0id, sounds good, can you create a new user and check if that's the case for that user as well?
<SLRUAN> What's via
<gry> nmesis, that's something in your computer, try looking at it from the front, back, left, and right
<nmesis> it is a netbook and
<gry> SLRUAN, where?
<nmesis> it is a netbook i dont see any switch?
<gry> nmesis, no, no, just your machine
<gry> yes, netbook
<gry> what model do you have ?
<nmesis> eeepc 1005pxd
<Mandrew> can i install global menus in xubuntu?
<toto654> what's xubuntu i forgot =-O
<nmesis> at first there is a wireless enabled and i can scan available connections, but it is gone, i dont know why
<Mandrew> hehe toto654
<gry> Mandrew, try #xubuntu perhaps
<Mandrew> i did they are all at sleep
<glenn> how can i translate thunderbird
<gry> nmesis, I'm searching, please hold
<nmesis> gry, ok2
<gry> glenn: apt-cache search thunderbird language
<Fisix_AIX> Hey, My friend just upgraded to 11.04 and his mouse wont work.... What do?
<gry> nmesis: preff Fn + F2
<gry> Fisix_AIX, what model?
<Fisix_AIX> gry, model of mouse?
<gry> nmesis, http://www.vinu.edu/cms/export/sites/default/faculty_staff/ctl/eee/E3916_EeePC900.pdf is the manual, page 4-2 should help
<gry> Fisix_AIX, yes, I guess
<SLRUAN> who can teach me english I can teach him chinese
<gry> !zh | SLRUAN
<ubottu> SLRUAN: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn /join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk
<Fisix_AIX> gry, intellimouse explorer 3 , microsoft
<toto654> anyone know of a gaming linux channel?
<nmesis> gry thanks
<alilou89> hey!
<Clerisy> can somebody help me with my error please?
<Clerisy> http://pastebin.com/T9txwZVQ
<nmesis> i didnt saw that key
<glenn> gry and than
<gry> glenn, pick the language you like, then run this: sudo apt-get install thunderbird-locale-** where you replace ** with your language code
<sveinse> Can I fake a package being installed with apt?
<gry> sveinse, you can just echo the lines apt echoes, yes
<glenn> gry how can i pick the language
<gry> glenn, read the list, find the one you prefer
<Fisix_AIX> gry, ?
<Clerisy> http://pastebin.com/T9txwZVQ
<Clerisy> can somebody help me with my error please?
<gry> Fisix_AIX, just helping glenn with thunderbird locale, it's not about your issue; I'm searching about it as well
<farr3ll> i got a problem here ,after i installed my ATI VGA driver,and reboot my machine ,it's a blank on my screen! I don't know how to fix it,is here someone can help me ? Please!
<sveinse> gry, Uhm. I mean, can I setup apt (preferences?) to fake a package is installed but its really not?
<gumus> hi all, does anyone know how to activate start-up sound on Lubuntu ?
<gry> Clerisy, Ubuntu doesn't use Xfce, it uses Gnome, please ask #xubuntu about that
<kjelle> hmm, I am still having trouble finding gcc-4.1-mipsel-linux-gnu_4.1.1-21_i386.deb on the net, as it seems emdebian have remove them. does anyone know any other archive that might keep such files, or a "vip" access to emdebian where they still might reside?
<glenn> gry that didn't work
<gry> glenn, did you install one of these packages? were there any errors?
<farr3ll> <gumus>maybe edit the sound preferences
<gumus> it's not like Ubuntu. I couldn't find the sound preferences
<glenn> gry after is this  sudo apt-get install thunderbird-locale-nl he say the page is the last version
<gry> glenn, stand by please
<glenn> gry thanks
<gry> gumus, try ##linux
<gumus> ok. Thanks
<farr3ll> is there someone use the 'linux-3.0''kernel ? how does it works?
<gumus> gry: * ##linux :Cannot send to channel what does it mean ?
<gry> gumus, /msg nickserv help register
<gry> glenn, in Thunderbird, tools -> addons -> languages, do you see your locale listed?
<gumus> alright
<gumus> thanks
<gry> Fisix_AIX, please ask at the ubuntu mailing list, I can't find that right away, many posts about that it works but those are like 2005
<gry> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<farr3ll> REGISTER farr3ll farr3ll farrowmarthew@163.com
<gry> !mailinglist
<gry> Fisix_AIX: add the /msg nickserv in there too
<gry> err
<gry> farr3ll, add the /msg nickserv in there too
<gry> Fisix_AIX, I'll link you to the list soon
<farr3ll>  /msg NickServ REGISTER farr3ll farrowmarthew@163.com
<gry> Fisix_AIX: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users
<gry> fatherjack: no space before '/' please
<gry> err
<gry> farr3ll, no space before '/' please
<gry> fatherjack: unping, apologies
<glenn> gry i see my language and i is able the English but after reboot stil english
<gry> glenn, is it listed in tools, addons, locales/languages ?
<glenn> gry yes
<gry> glenn, if you 'enable' your locale in there, restart thunderbird, does it switch to your language?
<Stava> sudo echo "test" > /etc/hostname gives me a permission denied error, what am i doing wrong?
<glenn> gry no
<gry> glenn, please hold, I'll search it
<glenn> gry thanks
<Kuifje> Stava: sudo -c "echo 'test' > /etc/hostname" should do it I think
<kjelle> hmm, I am still having trouble finding gcc-4.1-mipsel-linux-gnu_4.1.1-21_i386.deb on the net, as it seems emdebian have remove them. does anyone know any other archive that might keep such files, or a "vip" access to emdebian where they still might reside?
<gry> glenn, edit, preferences, advanced, general, config editor, click 'i promise', general.useragent.locale, set it to the value you like
<chaddy> Stava: hostname --help
<Mike45> hi
<gry> kjelle, what are you trying to do?
<gry> Mike45: hello.
<Mike45> i have ubuntu 8.04 and i have problem with php apc install
<Mike45> can i  ask here ?
<glenn> gry thanks
<glenn> i put there nl and it works
<gry> Mike45, sure
<gry> glenn, congratulations
<gry> glenn, enjoy :)
<kjelle> gry: finding an older package that emdebian no longer offer
<glenn> gry many thanks
<bekir> Good morning everyb.
<gry> bekir hi
<glenn> gry did you now where the files are stored for the lanuage on the hd
<Mike45> here is my problem http://pastebin.com/74VYduVi
<kjelle> gry: seems I must find the package and build it for mipsel myself, as it doesnt show up anywhere :p
<Mike45> when i try to install apc pecl install apc
<kjelle> gry: im disappointed in emdebian, to remove such toolchains.
<gry> glenn  Thunderbird's profile folder maybe. "~/.mozilla/thunderbird/xxxxx.default/extensions/ <- is it in there?
<aliendude5300> Hey guys, I have a Linux hardware question -- looking to buy some new wireless speakers for my Ubuntu laptop, and I was wondering if these would work with Linux: http://www.klipsch.com/promedia-2-1-wireless-computer-speakers
<Mike45> any idea ? http://pastebin.com/74VYduVi
<gry> kjelle  is emdebian an OS?
<nlsthzn> Is the Official Ubuntu Book available online for download?
<glenn> i fond a site where it is explane thow to get the last version and translate it
<glenn> gry would you have the site
<arcsky> hello all i wonder if anyone know a simple guide howto install Blowfish for irssi ?
<YankDownUnder> arcsky, What about asking that in #irssi?
<chaddy> arcsky: I found one on google, top link "how to install blowfish irssi"
<gry> glenn  you want to create a language pack ?
<gry> Mike45  please try ##PHP
<Mike45> i cant join on #php :)
<gry> aliendude5300  looking
<virgo> Why do i have to reboot my PC many times to get network connection with cable to router?
<virgo> else it sometimes shows cable not connected
<aliendude5300> virgo, you shouldn't. I just plug mine in and it works in seconds
<virgo> some hardware issue?
<aliendude5300> virgo: not sure. might want to report that as a bug on launchpad.
<chaddy> virgo: I've seen machines that have needed the cable inserted after boot to be recognized, can't recall the fix
<virgo> i dont wanna report bugs that might not be software fault
<ectospasm> virgo: can you demonstrate the problem on different software?
<virgo> i didnt have this problem with windows
<glenn> gry now is a site where you see how to get more rapitly new versions than in releases and als o the language filres
<ectospasm> virgo: is windows still installed?
<virgo> and also at the beginning with ubuntu
<virgo> some time ago it appered
<ectospasm> virgo: and you've reseated the cable?
<gry> aliendude5300  I did a search, I didn't find people having problems with this model of speakers
<glenn> gry did you whant the site
<gry> glenn  gtp://ftp.mozilla.org
<virgo> usually i try replug cable on both sides and do reset to router and restart to computer
<gry> err ftp:// even
<ectospasm> virgo: this is Ethernet?
<virgo> yes
<GSF1200S> anyone have dockbarx working with compiz scale in 11.04?
<ectospasm> virgo: does the Ethernet have link lights?
<Mike45> Cannot find config.m4.
<Mike45> grrr
<glenn> gry can't open it
<chaddy> virgo: built in ethernet or pci? card might just need reseated if latter
<Cradam> hi i installed nullmailer and it isnt working
<virgo> i must say, my motherboard is not 100% working and i am using pci card for ethernet
<virgo> ill try to reseat my pci card then
<aliendude5300> gry: alright, so I guess they work then? :/
<KOI> Penis!
<aliendude5300> says no software required for PC or Mac, so I think they should be standard
<cire_work> I am new to ubuntu (and gnome). Can someone tell me what the best pdf viewer for this combinatio0n is?
<aliendude5300> cire_work: there is a built-in pdf viewer
<aliendude5300> cire_work: I believe it's called "evince"
<cire_work> aliendude5300, okay, thank you
<aliendude5300> no problem :)
<KOI> how long is tux's penis?
 * aliendude5300 ignores KOI
<Cradam> KOI: he is an emperor penguin i am sure you can find out the length of their penuses online
<aliendude5300> KOI: "Like in most birds, penguins have no external genitalia"
<aliendude5300> There's your answer.
<KOI> :O
<KOI> no that can't be
<KOI> tux must have a penis
<macios_> aa
<gry> hi
<vai_> lhi
<gry> !guidelines > KOI
<ubottu> KOI, please see my private message
<inashdeen> hi, wanna ask, why cant we do a simulataneous install of apps on ubuntu.thanks
<aliendude5300> inashdeen: you can, using the terminal and sudo apt-get install ...
<tanath> any scripting gurus around who can help me fix this if statement?
<chaddy> inashdeen: there's a lock involved in the package manager so that things don't get confused, you can select multiple items to be installed listwise
<tanath> if [ $(ls -1 $MPATH | wc -l) > 0 ];
<securityxxxpert> Anybody know if you can un fubar your unity desktop if you were messing around with ccsm and disabled desktop wall?
<tanath> doesn't seem to evaluate. looked up if statements and tried everything i could find. nothing works
<oCean> tanath: try channel #bash
<tanath> oCean, thanks
<inashdeen> aliendude5300: it is not simultaneous, they just queue
<Mikaze> Anyone know what makes /dev/dsp?
<securityxxxpert> I guess I may have to reformat
<tanath> Mikaze, 'makes'? you mean udev? or soundcard?
<Mikaze> Yeah, for some reason, audio isn't working, and /dev/dsp doesn't exist.
<oCean> inashdeen: I think that the biggest challange for simultaneous installs would be the resolving of dependencies for the various install processes running. When installing a package, there's a lock on the database that prevents other processes from installing at the same time
<Mikaze> Am trying to figure out which package creates /dev/dsp so I can do a reinstall.
<chaddy> Mikaze: http://superuser.com/questions/244173/missing-dev-dsp-under-ubuntu
<chaddy> Mikaze: do you have /dev/padsp?
<inashdeen> oCean : knew bout that, just talk to my loco team. but, isnt there any solution for it?? coz ubuntu is dynamic. we have gone through many impossibilties, right?>
<glenn> gry thanks  it works
<inashdeen> second question, can we have a native debian and rpm based repo?? not using alien??
<Mikaze> Nope.  No /dev/padsp
<Mike45> pear upgrade-all make all thins work again :)
<chaddy> Mikaze: that's good, you shouldn't have; no /dev/dsp with natty either
<chaddy> Mikaze: try "pulseaudio -k" as user
<Mikaze> Oh, gods, not pulse audio...       <sulks>
<fairuz> Hi, for Natty installation, the option install alongside Windows, what it will do actually? Install Ubuntu on the same hard disk? If I want to install it to other hard disk, should I choose the option "Something else"?
<chaddy> Mikaze: checked all the sensible things like muted sound sources and such in audio settings?
<Mikaze> Alright.  Seems weird that it didn't get installed in the first place.
<Mikaze> Yeah, alsamixer even sees my SB sound card, but no sound.
 * Mikaze installs the POS pulse audio stuff, sighing.
<inashdeen> anyone?
<koshieFinalReliz> Hi
<koshieFinalReliz> inashdeen, I don't think so.
<bazhang> inashdeen, pardon?
<koshieFinalReliz> Debian = .deb
<glenn> gry
<bazhang> inashdeen, mix debian and rpm repos with ubuntu? no
<inashdeen> koshieFinalReliz: why?
<koshieFinalReliz> What is the name of the software to encrypt the hardrive at the installation.
<koshieFinalReliz> inashdeen, Debian use .deb :o
<bazhang> inashdeen, too many packaging conflicts
<koshieFinalReliz> Debian / Ubuntu / Linux Mint / LMDE etc.
<bazhang> koshieFinalReliz, you mean luks?
<koshieFinalReliz> bazhang, maybe :o
<koshieFinalReliz> I will google it, thank
<inashdeen> bazhang : heard that they both using diff format to install stuff. but then again, how did alien did the job?
<Mikaze> Crapweasel.  Still nothing.
<bazhang> inashdeen, never mix different distros repos with ubuntu ones
<gry> inashdeen  do you want to package something that is not in repos yet?
<koshieFinalReliz> bazhang, cryptesetup using luks ?
<koshieFinalReliz> right ?
<bazhang> koshieFinalReliz, sounds right
<gry> glenn  was having a supper, now seeing large scrollback, please hold
<bazhang> gry pardon?
<inashdeen> gry : no, just to get an idea. coz i know there are manny hard to get get software out there, and sometimes they are package using rpm
<koshieFinalReliz> Oh my god, the documentation of cryptesetup on doc.ubuntu-fr.org is OLD, speak about Dapper >.>
<gry> glenn  do you still have some problem?
<bazhang> inashdeen, what package
<Laggg> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qi8oUqkPYio
<bazhang> Laggg, wrong channel
<inashdeen> bazhang : i got some back then for my old printer, cant really remember though the name, it is when i used ubuntu 10.10. even the printer now is disposed :-p
<AndChat> Hello people
<gry> Guest28918, hi
<Guest28918> Hello people
<KOI> ubuntu is gay
<asdjaputra> it is, isn't it?
<bazhang> KOI, wrong channel, and not acceptable
<Guest28918> L
<KOI> oh sorry I meant ubuntu is homosexual
<Spacewalker> o.o
<gry> Spacewalker, hi
<Spacewalker> hey gry...
<gfhjfc> whats up people
<gry> hi gfhjfc
<glenn> gry can you help me how to upgrade firefox
<bazhang> glenn, what version of ubuntu
<gry> glenn, oh sure, join #firefox and I'll help in there :)
<gry> or that
<glenn> bazhang 10.10
<bazhang> glenn, from what to what
<maalac> anybody can help me work on the citrix reciever?
<bazhang> http://pad.lv/ppa/mozillateam/firefox-stable/  <--- add this ppa for version 5 glenn if that is what you wish
<glenn> form the version that is on de cd  to 5.0
<bazhang> maalac, /join #citrix
<Mikaze> Thanks guys  Found the problem.  Stoopid cable got disconnected from the subwoofer.
<maalac> thanks ..
<gfhjfc> glen i dont think 5.0 is out for ubuntu just yet
<bazhang> gfhjfc, sure it is
<van7hu> hello
<bazhang> !fx5 | gfhjfc
<ubottu> gfhjfc: Firefox 5 is available in Natty/11.04 as an automatic update. If you would like to install it in an earlier release, you will need to use the following !PPA: http://pad.lv/ppa/mozillateam/firefox-stable/
<gfhjfc> bazhang alrigbt my mistake, i dont use ubuntu, here for generql help
<gry> bazhang, have an idea on seamonkey 2.1 repos eta?
<slaeya> sturggling to get my internet from wireless adapter to work when on lan.  Can anyone help please
<glenn> ubottu and what to do next
<ubottu> glenn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gry>  glenn, once you add the ppa, 'sudo apt-get update', 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<maalac> in what category is #citrix ?
<bazhang> gry ocelet is still using 2.0.13, perhaps a ppa if there is one
<oCean> maalac: category?
<bazhang> maalac, what does that have to do with ubuntu ?
<bazhang> slaeya, whats the chipset
<maalac> im using ubuntu4hp and wanted to configure Citrix Reciever which i did arleady ..
<Freakish> Hey... I just got the most screwed up crash...... and I took some shots with my cellphone. I can't make sense of it, and I don't know what, for sure, caused it. I'm using Natty, if the link didn't do it for ya ;)
<Freakish> http://s13.photobucket.com/albums/a282/Daemeon_Arkenyon_Zane/Natty%20Narwhal%20Issue1/
<maalac> but i couldn't get it to connect to the network ...
<Freakish> The images are not in the right order, but anyone should be able to read them, and figure which goes first
<bazhang> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable glenn
<slaeya> AR928X Wireless Network Adapter
<bazhang> !wifi | slaeya please have a read
<ubottu> slaeya please have a read: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<slaeya> thankyou bazhang
<Clerisy> my computer crashes and goes to login screen whenever I try to play a video. Youtube and websites do not cause it, only movie players. I have tried more than 1 video file and more than one media player. Please help
<book1> i cannot install any soft from software-center. when i press install authentication window appears and dissapears immediately(with text "Your authentication attempts was unsuccesful. try again").  i think it is because i ve changed permissions for /usr. How can i fix it? When i type gksudo software-center all is ok. Please help
<bazhang> book1, why would you change those permissions?
<Freakish> @Clerisy VLC should work with ubuntu. I loved it when I was a Windows user, and I'm sure they support the latest ubuntu
<book1> bazhang:  by mistake
<Freakish> Hey... I just got the most screwed up crash...... and I took some shots with my cellphone. I can't make sense of it, and I don't know what, for sure, caused it. I'm using Natty, if the link didn't do it for ya ;)
<Freakish> Hey... I just got the most screwed up crash...... and I took some shots with my cellphone. I can't make sense of it, and I don't know what, for sure, caused it. I'm using Natty, if the link didn't do it for ya ;)
<Clerisy> Freakish» it still crashes even with vlc
<Freakish> http://s13.photobucket.com/albums/a282/Daemeon_Arkenyon_Zane/Natty%20Narwhal%20Issue1/
<bazhang> Freakish, no need to repost so quickly
<Freakish> @bazhang: my mistake, i didn't mean to do that
<Freakish> Keyboard error... and lack of sleep.
<Freakish> @Clerisy: what sort of files are you trying to play, and are your codecs for them up to date?
<sudokill> strange that it goes to login screen
<book1> bazhang: how can i recover permissions. or what to do?
<Clerisy> Freakish» .avi files. And how can I check if my codecs are up to date? (theres no updates fyi)
<sudokill> u dont need up to dat codec for vlc
<slaeya> bazhang: sorry to be a pain, I cant seem to see the reference in the wifi documentation about using wlan for internet and eth for local network.
<bazhang> sudokill, please use proper english
<sudokill> date*
<Freakish> http://mygeekopinions.blogspot.com/2011/05/install-full-proprietary-codecs-pack-in.html
<Freakish> @sudokill That's true, but then, I'm a n00b myself when it comes to linux as a whole... but I do know google, and I know what issues I've had
<van7hu> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<sudokill> for some players you do but vlc has them all built in
<sudokill> and mplayer plays most files i think
<Freakish> I had a similar issue is why I suggested to @Clerisy to check ut out
<Freakish> *it
<Freakish> What distro you using, @Clerisy?
<sudokill> but still i doubt codecs would kick you out to the log in screen :s
<Clerisy> Freakish» ubuntu
<Freakish> @Clerisy: Which version, though?
<Clerisy> 11.4
<Freakish> Me too, and I'll tell you, I didnt have alot of the issues I'm having with Natty as I did with 10.04
<Freakish> I'm seriously considering downgrading
<Clerisy> =/
<sudokill> i wouldnt downgrade for that id sort it out
<sudokill> otherwise everyone would be complaining they cant play videos
<sudokill> lol
<Freakish> @sudokill it isnt just that issue... i sorted it out fairly quick...
<Freakish> but there have been so many minor issues strung together, and I've lost a lot of sleep over sorting them all out
<Freakish> @Clerisy have you tried UMPlayer?
<Clerisy> I'll try now
<Freakish> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/06/umplayer-my-favourite-media-player-for-ubuntu/
<Freakish> Seems to be pretty well rounded, and I've had no issues with it since I dl'd it the other day
<sudokill> i wish vlc had a gtk interace
<Freakish> Then again, I'm having random crashes that I don't know the cause of...
<Freakish> But I've narrowed it down to firefox
<sudokill> Freakish, ff should run fine.. are you using an unstable ppa
<Freakish> @sudokill I'm using the version that came with my Natty release
<Jonny> hi
<chaddy> hi Jonny
<brijithmac> Jonny:hi
<Jonny> how do i get wget to follow redirects.... for example sometimes i wget a file .tar.gz but it is redirected so i get a .html file
<Jonny> but on the browser i get the .tar.gz
<Jonny> do u understand?
<Freakish> @sudokill: Here are some shots of the screen when it crashed: http://s13.photobucket.com/albums/a282/Daemeon_Arkenyon_Zane/Natty%20Narwhal%20Issue1/
<sudokill> Freakish, i cant view them
<sudokill> my browser isnt working right now
<Freakish> :P
<Jonny> ??????
<sudokill> well only because im updating
<gry> Jonny, that's server setup, you really can't do that, wget only takes direct links
<slaeya> is there a firewall rule I can write so any outgoing connection on port 21 would use wlan0 ?
<sudokill> slaeya, ud have to look at an iptables guide
<slaeya> thanks, i'll go have a look now
<sudokill> gentoo and ubuntu docs should tell u
<Neohasreturned> Hi all could someone tell me if there is a backup and restore function like there is on mint I can't seem to find it?
<brijithmac> Hi,my sound controller icon is missing from the panel, how can get it back?
<Jonny> gry ok
<sudokill> brijithmac, right click the panel
<Neohasreturned> brijithmac, Right click on panel and add
<sudokill> there should be an option to add things
<Jonny> so how can i wget a link like http://www.egghelp.org/cgi-bin/tcl_archive.tcl?mode=download&id=420
<Jonny> that is a .gz
<brijithmac> sudokill:i did'nt anything like that in that list
<Jonny> but wget downloads a .html
<Jonny> lol
<Jonny> gry
<FloodBot1> Jonny: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jonny> ^
<sudokill> Jonny, ud have to get the direct file link
<gry> Jonny, that's server setup, wget won't follow redirects
<gry> Jonny, give wget the direct link, it'd work
<brijithmac> i did'nt see anything like that in that list
<jink> Jonny: wget -qO - "http://www.egghelp.org/cgi-bin/tcl_archive.tcl?mode=download&id=420" | zcat
<sudokill> Jonny, cant u just download that particular file in your browser?
<Neohasreturned> Is there a way to backup software on Ubuntu like there is on mint?
<joshua__> can i have  some help
<chaddy> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jonny> !info zcat
<ubottu> Package zcat does not exist in natty
<Jonny> jink zcat?
<Jonny> sudokill:  no its a remote server
<Jonny> :/
<sudokill> zcat is to read compressed files
<Jonny> is the zcat bit neccasary?
<tsimpson> zcat is part of gzip
<Jonny> :/
<Neohasreturned> brijithmac, Your right but if you click on system then preferences and right click on sound you can add it to panel
<Jonny> for the wget
<Jonny> ?
<FloodBot1> Jonny: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jink> Jonny: Do you want the zipped version or the unzipped version?
<widewake> random technical question,  will my interenet speed increase if i replace my modem with a newer one? same model .
<widewake> i doubt it will do much
<sudokill> widewake, i doubt it too
<sudokill> widewake, unless your going from an old usb modem to ethernet one
<widewake> sudokill, nah same thing. ethernet modem
<Jonny> whatever it wgets
<Jonny> jink:
<Jonny> if the link is .gz then get that
<Jonny> ...
<sudokill> widewake, what is your advertised speed and what speed are you getting then?
<widewake> heres another, if my non wifi moden is connected to a seperate wifi moden, with that slow down the overall connection ?
<sudokill> no
<gry> Jonny, link can end in anything -- what matters is its mime type only
<Jonny> well when I normally do it i    'wget site.com/file.tar.gz'
<Jonny> simple
<Jonny> so want to do this
<gry> Jonny, if mime type is html and you open it in firefox, it handles that and downloads the file, but wget isn't a browser, so it'll just download the html page
<Jonny> but to follow the redirect
<widewake> kk
<Jonny> gry:  http://www.egghelp.org/tclhtml/3478-4-0-0-1-add-on-tcl.htm   add-on.tcl
<Jonny> im trying to wget that
<gry> Jonny, wget http://www.egghelp.org/files/tcl/add-on.tcl.tar.gz
<hammoommah> evening peoples
<Jonny> gry:  no such link
<Jonny> lol
<Jonny> do u not get me?
<gry> Jonny, I just wget that, it works for me
<Snicksie> Hi all, I already asked this in ##mac, but they didnt know a solution... I have a MacBook on which I installed (after Mac OSX and windows) ubuntu 11.04, but now my mac osx doesnt want to startup anymore... I got a'still waiting for root device', which can mean ubuntu has done something with my boot record or whatever... Any ideas/solutions?
<sudokill> Jonny i tried it too it works
<Jonny> hmm
<sgo11> hi, is there a plan to release gubuntu (gnome ubuntu)? unity is just slow and ugly. thanks.
<hammoommah> i am trying to setup home network for me + 5 kidlets, i would like the kids to be able to log into any computer and have same environment every time specific to them. I was wondering if i would be looking at setting up server using UEC using virtual machines or all comps having desktop edtion installed?
<sudokill> sgo11, classic mode?
<gry> Snicksie, #grub maybe ?
<Snicksie> will ask there, gry :)
<hammoommah> :Snicksie did you use refit?
<Snicksie> no hammoommah
<Snicksie> :$
<hammoommah> hmm i use refit with imac and works well with both ubuntu 11.04 desktop and server versions
<sgo11> sudokill, what is classic mode? sorry. I just want to use gnome3 for my default desktop manager.
<sudokill> sgo11, classis mode looks like gnome 2 afaik
<hammoommah> only hassle is booting from usb sticks, doesnt like them sfor some reason
<Jonny> how to extract a .tcl.gz?
<sudokill> sgo11, i dont think its recommended to use gnome 3 with natty
<Jonny> tar -zxvf doesnt work
<gry> Jonny, tar -xvf filename
<sgo11> sudokill, i am just wondering if any plan to release gubuntu, just like kubuntu.
<Jonny> gry tar: This does not look like a tar archive
<sgo11> sgo11, really? so how to use gnome 3 on ubuntu then?
<sudokill> i dont think so
<gry> Jonny, file filename
<aeiou_> is it possible to install php 5.3 with a package manager on 10.04?
<hammoommah> any suggestions on network setup?
<sudokill> sgo11, i think theres a ppa but apparently its buggy
<Jonny> gry: ?
<gry> Jonny, type that line in shell
<Jonny> gry 'file filename?'
<Jonny> you said tar -xvf something.tcl.gz
<Jonny> gry tar: This does not look like a tar archive
<gry> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1256822
<Jonny> :/
<Jonny> gry:  gzip compressed data
<Mion> tcl does indeed not seem to be tar
<sgo11> sudokill, ok. thanks for the info. so which desktop manager do people use these days? unity? i don't think many people like it. :)
<Mion> tcl usually are... tcl scripts
<Jonny> so how to extract
<Jonny> .tcl.gz
<Jonny> ?
<Mion> man gzip
<Jonny> didnt extract it
<Jonny> ???
<Mion> no, but it told you how to
<gry> gunzip add-on.tcl.tar.gz
<Mion> if you had bothered to read what it said
<gry> tar -xvf add-on.tcl.tar
<gry> Jonny, those two may work
<Jonny> this is a .tcl.gz
<gry> Jonny, ls
<Mion> it's just a gzipped script
<Jonny> gunzip script
<Jonny> ;/
<Jonny> simple
<Jonny> thank u all tho
<FloodBot1> Jonny: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jonny> stfu FloodBot1
<gry> he didn't mean anything unfriendly
<jyooruje> hello
<jyooruje> is this situation normal http://pastebin.com/eybuv2h9 ?
<Cycovince> You mean the awful lot of chromium processes ?
<gry> yes, thats normal
<Cycovince> Yes it is
<jyooruje> yes
<gry> it has one process for each tab and plugin
<jyooruje> ok then
<gry> so one of them crashes, does not take down all the browser
<gry> it is more safe
<jyooruje> thats logic, thanks :)
<Cycovince> I think it uses one process per page
<u2me> hi guys
<jyooruje> and this use of memory is normal too? http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/198/capturaecraj.png/
<soee> hi, anyone who is using USC to buy some apps ?
<sachin> help on unity?
<gry> !unity | sachin
<ubottu> sachin: Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to GNOME; see !classic.
<wooter> no one uses it sorry
<sachin> i know but when i log into ubuntu only i can see only my desktop icons nothing else. no unity bar no top panel
<ShabbyCat> Hi, I was wondering if someone could tell me if there is a way to get dkpg or apt to audit the installed packages and tell me if any of the individual files are missing?
<glenn> how can i change the language of firefox 5
<ikonia> ShabbyCat: that's done at install time, not really anything after it's installed
<sachin> <ubottu> help??
<ikonia> sachin: why don't you just ask a question
<sachin> when i log in ubuntu session i know but when i log into ubuntu only i can see only my desktop icons nothing else. no unity bar no top panel
<fa_effekt> trying to run a command, afterwards the output says Permission denied, " sudo name.of.command
<daedra> Ubuntu 11.04, Unity desktop environment, TwinView: the vertical application launch bar appears on the RIGHT screen, but is activated by moving the mouse to the left edge of the LEFT screen.
<daedra> can anyone help with this?
<ikonia> farr3ll: what is name.of.command
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> fa_effekt: what is name.of.command
<Sepu> test
<fa_effekt> sudo evolution-addressbook-export --format=csv > contacts.csv
<daedra> this is VERY annoying
<fa_effekt> ikonia, path: /usr/lib/evolution/2.24
<ChristianAdamski> Hi, FF5: clicking a zip file, FF only offers to open with gedit, despite in Gnome fileroller is default and the FF-settings for zip-files default to file-roller. How to change this? Why is this happening anyway? Such things are very frustrating :(
<ikonia> fa_effekt: ls -la evolution-addressbook-export
<chaddy> daedra: you can also activate it with the super key
<fa_effekt> ikonia, -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 23432 2009-01-14 06:15 evolution-addressbook-export
<ikonia> fa_effekt: so what is the exact command you are using, exactly, word for word
<fa_effekt> ikonia,  sudo evolution-addressbook-export --format=csv > contacts.csv
<Arsdeorum> Hi to all
<ikonia> fa_effekt: ok /usr/lib/evolution isn't in your path (or the root sudo path) use the full path as the command
<ikonia> fa_effekt: also you shouldn't be doing that as root, as root won't have an address book, your local user will
<d3ngar_> Hi there, I know it's not supported, but I installed gnome3 and now I wonder how I can 'unlock' the printer administration? Anyone can help?
<Arsdeorum> I need help for a stupid thing
<ikonia> d3ngar_: you know it's not supported, yet your asking for support, bad idea
<gry> Arsdeorum, ask
<gry> d3ngar_, there's #gnome too
<fa_effekt> ikonia,  sudo /usr/lib/evolution/evolution-addressbook-export --format=csv > contacts.csv <- correct?
<d3ngar_> ikonia: because I think it's the same rubbish as in Unity
<ikonia> fa_effekt: no - you shouldn't need to use sudo, as "root" won't have an addres book
<ikonia> d3ngar_: that doesn't mean we support unsupported software
<d3ngar_> gry: thanks
<Arsdeorum> I don't remember my password (I have autologon) and the only procedures I've found are based on grub
<d3ngar_> ikonia: but you support unity
<ikonia> d3ngar_: which is supported
<Arsdeorum> and I don't see grub at the boot
<d3ngar_> ikonia; sadly!
<ikonia> d3ngar_: in your view
<d3ngar_> In the view of people getting ready to migrate to Debian because of it
<d3ngar_> Nevermind that
<ikonia> d3ngar_: yes, never mind
<oCean> Arsdeorum: pressing shift during boot should bring up the grubmenu
<d3ngar_> so, assuming I would sit in front of a unity deskto
<d3ngar_> so, assuming I would sit in front of a unity desktop
<d3ngar_> How do I unlock the printer admin?
<ikonia> d3ngar_: you're using gnome3 - get support from the people who support it
<Arsdeorum> Tnx Ocean let me try
<user__> hi
<user__> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<d3ngar_> ikonia: thanks, you could just tell me how you unlock the printer in unity?
<ikonia> d3ngar_: no,
<d3ngar_> why?
<ikonia> d3ngar_: because you're not using unity
<d3ngar_> I have changed my mind, I am in Unity all along!
<hano-san> !vhost babilonia.com
<Clerisy> when I put my mouse over the "minimize maximise close" buttons on any video players, it crashes my system and sends me back to login?
<ikonia> Clerisy: I've seen that before with a bug in some ati drivers and an nvidia one
<Clerisy> ikonia» ideas on a fix?
<fa_effekt> ikonia, sorry but didn't quite get the meaning "you shouldn't need to use sudo, as "root" won't have an addres book"
<Cycovince> nouveau
<ikonia> Clerisy: the obvious stuff, if it is the same problem is look at your video card and the xorg drivers it's using
<fa_effekt> simply trying to create a csv
<ikonia> fa_effekt: when you use "sudo" you are running a command as the root user, the user "root" won't have an evolution address book, so there will be nothing to do, as you can see that command has execute for every one permissions, so if you run it as yourself, it will work, and it will also export your address book
<Clerisy> not sure how ikonia
<Totem-Schalter> i have a bash question . if anyone here can help
<fa_effekt> ikonia,  ok
<ikonia> fa_effekt: does that make sense ?
<fa_effekt> ^
<ikonia> Totem-Schalter: worth trying ##bash ?
<d3ngar_> ikonia; that's just plain rude! I do have the option to change desktops!
<ikonia> Totem-Schalter: sorry, #bash
<Totem-Schalter> there kinda hars over there
<Totem-Schalter> harsh
<ikonia> d3ngar_: you've installed gnome3 - that changes things, it's unsupported,
<Totem-Schalter> but ill try
<danhorniblow> I can't seem to get any of the function buttons working on my keyboard? any suggestions
<d3ngar_> That I don't like unity is not something that should bother you or kick me
<Clerisy> ikonia» ?
<d3ngar_> Fine
<ikonia> d3ngar_: I don't care if you like it or not, the fact is you have installed gnome3 that changes your desktop support - it's not supported
<d3ngar_> fine
<d3ngar_> still, no need to kick me
<ikonia> d3ngar_: there is if you won't stop asking
<d3ngar_> I'm not asking you in particular and you shouldn't turn this into a personal vendetta against me
<d3ngar_> thanks
<ikonia> d3ngar_: I've not, I'm explaining to you - your current desktop is not supported, please stop asking anyone
<d3ngar_> I run three different computers
<chaddy> wow
<d3ngar_> 10.04 and and 10.10 too
<d3ngar_> And things changed in 11.04
<chaddy> change is immutable, get used to it
<ikonia> d3ngar_: yes ?
<Clerisy> when I put my mouse over the "minimize maximise close" buttons on any video players, it crashes my system and sends me back to login?
<ikonia> and ?
<d3ngar_> so it's not necessarily a question to this unsupported desktop
<ikonia> d3ngar_: it is - as the others don't run unity
<d3ngar_> It's a more general 11.04 question
<d3ngar_> oh, I have a unmodified 11.04 too
<d3ngar_> but it's running gnome desktop
<ikonia> d3ngar_: wow - so you've gone from 1 desktop running an unsupported desktop to 3 desktops, to a 4th when you get caught out that none of them correct for the question you're asking
<ikonia> d3ngar_: https://help.ubuntu.com in the printing section expalins how to manage printers in unity
<glenn> how can i install firefox 5
<jpds> glenn: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<szal> glenn: sudo apt-get install firefox
<glenn> szal  but than i have them in english and need ducht version
<fa_effekt> ikonia, the explanation was clear, the new question is how does one export contacts from evolution into a .csv? every instruction online states it's located in the /usr/lib/evolution path
<bleet> does anyone know if its is possible to add custom compression options - say for example to compress at lzma -4 - to a named entry in the Compress.. dialog when you right click in natilus?
<ikonia> fa_effekt: what's teh problem with the command you're trying without sudo ?
<fa_effekt> ikonia, (evolution-addressbook-export:9964): evolution-addressbook-tools-WARNING **: Couldn't load addressbook NULL
<ikonia> fa_effekt: do you have an addressbook defined ?
<fa_effekt> ikonia, (evolution-addressbook-export:9964): evolution-addressbook-tools-WARNING **: Couldn't load addressbook NULL
<pRoV7x>  hello, does Ubuntu need a protection program?
<szal> glenn: then install the Dutch language pack along -> sudo apt-get install firefox-locale-nl <- it will even recommend you to install that
<ikonia> fa_effekt: it's looking like you have an empty addressbook
<pRoV7x>  or firewall or any kinda thing
<fa_effekt> ikonia, it has contacts in it
<ikonia> fa_effekt: check the syntax, do you have to speifcy where your address book is ?
<glenn> szal but how to activate than firefox-local-nl
<szal> glenn: restart Firefox
<fairuz>  Hi, for Natty installation, the option install alongside Windows, what it will do actually? Install Ubuntu on the same hard disk? If I want to install it to other hard disk, should I choose the option "Something else"?
<pRoV7x>  hello, does Ubuntu need a protection program?
<pRoV7x>  or firewall or any kinda thing
<gry> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<gry> pRoV7x, see above
<Kuzad> pRoV7x, You might want a firewall, and a backup program.
<pRoV7x>  i see thank u all
<Kuzad> Hello. I am installing 11.04, or at least I will be. I plan to partition it in different partitions, such as /boot having a small partition, / having about a 40-80 GB partition, and /home having a large partition of indeterminate size. While I was doing my configuring in the installer, I noticed that another part of the root existed. /usr/local. I want to partition this as well, and I need to know what its size should be?
<ectospasm> Kuzad: no need for boot to be separate any longer
<pRoV7x>  so there won't be a hacking chance or something
<pRoV7x>  is it that safe just wonder
<ectospasm> Kuzad: it depends on how many packages you'll be compiling outside of apt
<glenn> szal  restat isn't working
<ectospasm> Kuzad: I don't make /usr/local a separate partition
<ectospasm> ...I usually set /home to be my largest, and everything else goes into / (and swap)
<Kuzad> ectospasm, Alright. So my current partition layout will work, /boot, /, and /home?
<ectospasm> Kuzad: wasting time with /boot
<aliali> hey guys. I have problem installing tor on ubuntu maverick. i have search for it and try lots of methods.
<ectospasm> it used to be you needed a separate boot partition, but not any more with GRUB
<glenn> how can i get my firefox 5 in a other language
<Kuzad> ectospasm, I know that, but it's easier to repair GRUB if it messes up when it has its own partition.
<Clerisy> when I put my mouse over the "minimize maximise close" buttons on any video players, it crashes my system and sends me back to login?
<Cycovince> Glenn: http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/5.0/linux-x86_64/xpi/
<Kuzad> Either way, if I might be installing a lot of packages within apt, how large should the root partition be?
<ectospasm> Kuzad: I dunno about that... GRUB just defines a pointer to any partition
<ectospasm> ...in the MBR
<nophone> how do i install g77 compiler?
<Clerisy> Could somebody please help..... ヽ(´ー｀)ﾉ
<Kuzad> Clerisy, does it crash when you click them, or when you hover?
<Clerisy> hover Kuzad
<oCean> glenn: just so you know, there is a dutch help channel, #ubuntu-nl
<ectospasm> nophone: do you need a FORTRAN 77 compiler?
<nophone> ectospasm: it's for physics
<ectospasm> nophone: I didn't ask why, I asked if that's what you want.
<Clerisy> Kuzad» any ideas?
<glenn> oCean, there is not muth help
<nophone> ectospasm: ah well yes then. alot of ppl are condecending about the fortran programing language lol sorry for being so defensive
<Kuzad> Clerisy, None at all, unfortunately.
<Clerisy> gahh
<oCean> glenn: you have not asked a question yet
<ectospasm> nophone: aptitude install fortran77-compiler
<glenn> Cycovince, what you give me works
<Cycovince> good
<Cycovince> glad it helped
<nophone> tyvm
<ectospasm> nophone: hey, my first real programming language experience was with FORTRAN 90
<Kuzad> ectospasm, if I may be installing a lot of packages from Apt or SC, would that be a difference in the root size? What part of the system is the data stored for programs from Apt/SC?
<ectospasm> nophone: the flat memory model older FORTRAN versions used was quite elegant in its simplicity
<glenn> oCean, i ask there many tims questions no answer
<bleet> anyone know if its possilbe to edit the Compresss dialog from the right click menu
<ectospasm> Kuzad: I have never needed more than 30GB worth of space for / (including /usr, et cetera)
<Kuzad> Alright, thanks for the help, ectospasm.
<ectospasm> Kuzad: YMMV, but if you're worried about it, put /usr and /var on LVM volumes, so you can grow them if you need it
 * Kuzad runs off to his installer
<Cycovince> Glenn, is your problem solved ?
<nophone> ectospasm: aparently i have to install aptitude as well
<ectospasm> nophone: yeah, that's a "feature" of Ubuntu
<chaddy> nophone: apt-get instead of aptitude, if you like
<ectospasm> nophone: you could use apt-get, or use Synaptic, if you wish
<ectospasm> nophone: just remember that I found the package you needed by typing "aptitude search fortran"
<Cycovince> or software center, which is merely a gui to apt-get
<nophone> tyvm ttyl
<ectospasm> ...there are similar methods for apt-get (apt-cache search) and synaptic
<one-guy> hey gues whats the off-topic chanel ?
<ectospasm> one-guy: #ubuntu-offtopic
<gry> !ot | one-guy
<ubottu> one-guy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<one-guy> thanks ectospasm
<ectospasm> one-guy: there's also ##club-ubuntu for no-holds-barred, unofficial banter
<glenn> Cycovince, yes
<ikonia> ectospasm: please don't advertise that channel in here
<Cycovince> glenn, Alright, just wanted to be sure ;)
<Stava> Did I configure /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts correctly if "hostname" outputs "server1" and "hostname -f" outputs "server1.example.com"?
<ectospasm> ikonia: heheheh, OK.  Seems it strikes nerves.
<sachin> when i log in ubuntu session i know but when i log into ubuntu only i can see only my desktop icons nothing else. no unity bar no top panel
<ikonia> ectospasm: no, it's just not associated with ubuntu and against it's policies, hence why it's not advertised here,
<ectospasm> heh, I'm not surprised by that comment ikonia
<Cycovince> ikonia, what "policy" are you talking about ?
<Kuzad> ectospasm, you said that I could create an LVM for those partitions. How would I do that?
<ectospasm> Kuzad: use the alternative installer
<superhiha> what ^^
<ikonia> Cycovince: jump into #ubuntu-ops and I'll explain
<Kuzad> ectospasm, Is it possible to do within GParted?
<Clerisy> when I put my mouse over the "minimize maximise close" buttons on any video players, it crashes my system and sends me back to login?
<ectospasm> Kuzad: I've never done it with GParted, but I don't really know.
<CQ> hello, what font package do I need to install to get Arial in libreoffice?
<ectospasm> Unless Natty has built the LVM stuff into the main LiveCD installer (which I always thought possible)... you need the alternate install (curses-based installer)
<IanPM-W> is there a simple way to return my Ubuntu 11.4 install to the original install state?
<one-guy> hey, does anyone here speak arabic ?
<glenn> what is the best way to upgrade firefox
<CQ> glenn: apt-get update; apt get upgrade
<CQ> IanPM-W: probably not, no...
<oCean> CQ: arial is in ttf-mscorefonts-installer, which is part of ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ectospasm> CQ: aptitude show ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<ectospasm> oCean: beat me to it...
<oCean> :)
<petsounds> glenn, i think you can run firefox without having to install it, download firefox from the official website, extract it and paste the path to firefox shell in alacarte/main menu
<oCean> glenn you have been told how to use the mozillateam ppa
<Cycovince> Mozilla team stable
<ikonia> not always
<glenn> oCean, what ?
<Cycovince> Glenn, you're already using Firefox 5, why would you want to upgrade then ?
<oCean> glenn: we have been over this before
<oCean> glenn: you asked how to get to ff5 and bazhang told you how to use the ppa
<Clerisy> when I put my mouse over the "minimize maximise close" buttons on any video players, it crashes my system and sends me back to login?
<icio> I'm having trouble setting up xorg to use the correct resolution for my monitor. Not sure where to begin.
<pRoV7x>  if i use wine with some windows programs, though im most of the time sure they're safe, in this case could the Linux OS get affacted or dameged in anyway that can't be fixed easly?
<glenn> oCean, i wan't to now how to upgrade in the futher
<Cycovince> Glenn: follow the instructions: http://bit.ly/l3sN0T
<ikonia> Clerisy: as I suggested earlier, that was a known issue with an ati driver set and card earlier, and I believe nvidia had a similar issue at one point
<oCean> glenn: once you've added the repo, it will provide further updates
<Clerisy> ikonia» are you saying theres nothing I can do about it?
<Clerisy> Because it hasnt happened until recently
<ikonia> Clerisy: possibly, possibly not, if depends if it's the same problem
<jnlsnl_> anyone have experience with IMCE module ?
<Clerisy> what do you propose ikonia?
<pRoV7x>  ubottu: i read it all thank you, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<ubottu> pRoV7x: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CQ> oCean: thanks
<pRoV7x>  i see thank gry then, hhhh
<daedra> Ubuntu 11.04, Unity desktop environment, TwinView: the vertical application launch bar appears on the RIGHT screen, but is activated by moving the mouse to the left edge of the LEFT screen. This is VERY annoying. How do I fix it? I know I can press Super key to activate it but I still have to mosey on down to the right screen to launch apps :S
<pRoV7x>  thanks
<IanPM-W> <CQ> IanPM-W: probably not, no...
<IanPM-W> shame :(
<glenn> oCean, but how can i see that here is  a upgrade
<IanPM-W> I suspect I can fix my eth0 problem with a fresh install
<IanPM-W> now wondering if the 11.10 nightly is stable enough for me
<Cycovince> glenn = sudo apt-get update in a terminal will tell you
<PythonSnake> Hi I want to dual boot ubuntu and windows 7. Can anyone tell me how to partition a 320gb please ? 1 ntfs for windows, 1ntfs for data, and the rest for linux
<IanPM-W> although I see they are ditching synaptic :o
<oCean> glenn: update manager will tell you if updates are available (in any enabled repository)
<oCean> IanPM-W: 11.10 is alpha release
<glenn> Ocean where can i see i update manger is on or off
<IanPM-W> yeah oCean
<oCean> IanPM-W: then use #ubuntu+1 channel
<IanPM-W> I like flying by the seat of my pants :)
<oCean> IanPM-W: not here
<IanPM-W> hehe, okay
<ohir> PythonSnake: your ubuntu needs 8GB at min. It will be enough for games and productivity software if you give it 20-30G. So 100G for Winz + 30G for linux and 190GB for your /home on linux and D: on windoz
<craigbass1976> What's the rig up in the corner (upper right) of a new lucid install called?  It's got to do with chat and broadcast.
<PythonSnake> 2
<leagris> PythonSnake, you would be good at 50Gb for Linux but safer with 100Gb, reserve also some partition 1.5× or 2×RAM size for swap and whatever size for linux home, really depend your needs.
<glenn> is there a icon that say there are upgrades in the upgrade manager
<royale1223> how do i add prefix in first n lines using sed?
<leagris> glenn, there used to be. Now update-manager window just pop.
<daedra> Ubuntu 11.04, Unity desktop environment, TwinView: the vertical application launch bar appears on the RIGHT screen, but is activated by moving the mouse to the left edge of the LEFT screen. This is VERY annoying. How do I fix it? I know I can press Super key to activate it but I still have to mosey on down to the right screen to launch apps :S
<PythonSnake>  /home and D:/ can be on same partition ?
<ohir> PythonSnake: during install you should choose separate but small home partition (aka 100MB). After booting to linux you will need edit your /etc/fstab and set your third partition as home of ntfs type
<ohir> PythonSnake: yep, it can
<ohir> PythonSnake: so you will have acces to your files from both OSes
<unstopable731> hi
<PythonSnake> how much linux needs again ?
<PythonSnake> 20gb ?
<ikonia> PythonSnake: lets not start this again
<ikonia> PythonSnake: people have just told you
<unstopable731> hi
<chaddy> PythonSnake: some sort of scrollback function is called for
<TornUp> Hello everyone, i was wondering if you could help me with a problem im having with apache not starting up on port:80 HTTP but its working on port:443 HTTPS?
<ikonia> TornUp: what ubuntu version ?
<TornUp> 10.10?
<PythonSnake> so 20gb and 4gb of swap as I have 2gb ram
<PythonSnake> that's all ?
<leagris> TornUp, check apache logs, then check port 80 not already used by some other process (sudo fuser -n tcp 80 -v), then check apache config
<ikonia> TornUp: how did you install apache ?
<Clerisy> when I put my mouse over the "minimize maximise close" buttons on any video players, it crashes my system and sends me back to login?
<leagris> PythonSnake, 20Gb may be ok now but as you upgrade/install it will show too short and you will end up with a non extendable partition in middle of others. 50 or 100 Gb would be a safer size
<ohir> PythonSnake: [phys #1 100GB ntfs windows][phys #2 190GB ntfs home][phys #3 extended ubuntu]->[#5 swap; #6 100MB temphome; #7 / ]
<ikonia> leagris: nonsense
<ikonia> leagris: a base ubuntu install is 2GB - an over the top one is about 5GB - the reset is user data
<PythonSnake> extended ?
<ikonia> PythonSnake: it doesn't matter
<ohir> PythonSnake: you do not need 4G swap nowadays. You need size of ram + 64MB if you plan to use hibernation or some 256-512MB if you do not.
<TornUp> ikonia: we have just taken over ownership of the server so im not sure how it was installed...
<ikonia> TornUp: look at the config then see what it's set to listen on
<sachin> half an hour still no reply. can it get worse
<TornUp> leagris: sorry, how am i able to access the support logs?
<ohir> ikonia: fresh users tend to install tons of apps for try, so 20GB /usr is now a norm.
<ikonia> ohir: that' massivly over the top
<ohir> ikonia: after year or two they will know what they like so next install will use a fourth of said 20G ;)
<Pici> ohir: There is no need for a regular user to separately partition anything other than / and perhaps /home/
<leagris> TornUp, /var/log/apache2/error.log is a good start
<ohir> Pici: read log. He asked how to get best of two worlds.
<ohir> Pici: so he got advise how to share home partition
<ohir> PythonSnake: also do NOT turn on home encryption, as encrypted files will NOT be avaliable then under windows.
<Pici> ohir: That has little bearing on how the root partition should be sized.
<TornUp> Guys, this is the config file for the primary domain in the sites-avaliable folder: http://pastebin.com/7Nxytmvz
<hammoommah> if im using cheap terminals with itsp server should i put ubuntu server edition on server or will desktop edition work?
<leagris> TornUp, actually here 33Gb used for / and 13Gb for home
<PythonSnake> ohir: Can I put password ?
<hammoommah> and if i put server edition on can i use as client pc at same time?
<ohir> PythonSnake: you may do .private folder later. There are howtos on ubuntu forums.
<Pici> ohir, PythonSnake: NTFS as your /home parition will not work.  It does not support the same security as linux filesystems use.
<ohir> PythonSnake: and your linux will ask password unless told to automatically log you in (what is discouraged of course)
<leagris> hammoommah, server version install a specific kernel and some different default packages but it is perfectly usable as a desktop or client
<hammoommah> thanks leagris
<hammoommah> and by specific kernel you mean.....
<ohir> Pici: funny said. Works since ntfs gained rw :>
<ohir> Pici: and do read more 'bout ntfs.
<Pici> ohir: NTFS does not support per-user permissions. Sure, you can mount it somewhere, but don't expect to be able to have discrete security per file.
<Pici> ohir: I'm well aware of how NTFS works on both Windows and Linux.
<sabgenton> --block-size=1 produces different results when used with du oposed to ls
<Pici> ohir: Clarification: NTFS does not support per-user permissions on Linux.
<sabgenton> whats up with that?
<ohir> Pici: this is home user with small hdd. And these 190G shared means that he can watch his videos on both systems i.e.
<ohir> Pici: fyi my home is on truecrypted ntfs while os is on luks partitions. And will stay on ntfs until some good team will do visio for linux I need sometimes to do my work.
<leagris> hammoommah, the server kernel has different optimizations turned on, manage bigger memory sizes, has enabled support for hosting virtual hosts, may not provide realtime interaction with gui because of different scheduler settings. You may not notice the difference by the way.
<ohir> Pici: and works this way for some three or four years now
<bazhang> ohir, dont recommend ntfs here.
<gry> wow
<bazhang> ohir, for shared data its fine, but "works for me" for /home is not a good idea in any way shape or form
<ohir> bazhang: its only option for people who have to or want to dual-boot
<dbugger> is there in unity hotkeys for docking?
<bazhang> ohir, thats simply not so
<gry> ohir, i'm using ext4 on linux partition
<TornUp> guys, just looked through the error.log.... cant find anything about conflict of port...
<bazhang> ohir, you are free to do what you wish, please do not recommend it here.
<ohir> bazhang: that simply is
<llutz> ohir: no need to have /home on ntfs when dual-booting. shared ntfs-partition, mounted somewhere in $HOME/data does fine
<oCean> TornUp: so there a process actually listening at :80 ?
<ohir> llutz: yep, thats better
<gry> ohir, I'm using ext4 on linux partition and ntfs in windows partition, linux manages to read both of them fine
<PythonSnake> Can WIndows access ext4 ?
<gry> ohir, it's not necessary to use ntfs when you dual boot
<jpds> PythonSnake: No.
<Clerisy> when I put my mouse over the "minimize maximise close" buttons on any video players, it crashes my system and sends me back to login?
<TornUp> oCean: how do i check?
<gry> PythonSnake, if you set some things up, it should be able to, I don't remmeber the names but I'm sure someone did that
<oCean> TornUp: run in terminal sudo netstat -tulpa
<PythonSnake> so I need 2 separate partitions one ntfs and another ext4
<ohir> llutz: just new user can not in advance estimate how big his or her home will be. And windoz customs prevent him or her from thinking before putting file
<Pici> gry: Thats for ext3/ext2, not ext4
<pandote> hi
<jo-erlend> PythonSnake, there are ext4 drivers for Windows.
<pandote> how i can agree more
<pandote> desks
<pandote> ?
<PythonSnake> oh
<jpds> jo-erlend: Have you tried that recently? They don't work.
<PythonSnake> Why not create ntfs for both windows and linux
<TornUp> oCean: http://pastebin.com/urPewfZp
<ohir> jo-erlend: stable and rw? gimme a link.
<gry> PythonSnake, just run the installer, it'll take care of that -- before installing linux, do '"defragment" your windows partition first -- a web search can give you more instructions on that
<bazhang> PythonSnake, that simply does not work
<leagris> For information. I tried btrfs on spinning disk both for / and /ome partitions. Installation and working ok except some wired message about environment at boot asking to press enter. Other than that, performances where like halves as with ext4. I went back to ext4 then.
<gummybear> I've got 11.04 desktop on a desktop machine and I'm thinking of setting it up as the server for a vpn setup, do I need to reinstall with server edition or can I just add whatever packages I may need?
<gry> Pici, if you have a command to check ext? I have, I'll check
<PythonSnake> bazhang: why
<jo-erlend> jpds, ohir; no I haven't tried them recently.
<Pici> gry: mount
<llutz> ohir: no extra home at all, just let them put their personal stuff on the ntfs-partition and they don't have to worry about /home-size
<Pici> gummybear: Just add the packages you need.
<gummybear> pici: thank you
<leagris> gummybear, no reinstallation needed. No need for server kernel either. Just install/remove packages as needed
<TornUp> oCean: im not sure... could you look at my pastebin above?
<ohir> jo-erlend: so why do you recommend it? Its safer to do dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/yourtobepastlinuxext4partition
<PythonSnake> Linux can read ntfs.
<oCean> TornUp: sure, check that output for http and/or apache, and it turns out that (line 9) only https is listening
<gummybear> leagris: thanks!
<TornUp> this is a customers server, and its been down since yesterday :( well out of my depth!!!
<andregabriel> hello where is ruby installed? how do I get to its folder?
<jo-erlend> ohir, I haven't recommended anything. I said there are ext4 drivers for Windows.
<ohir> llutz: so it equals. My advice was for a linux newbie with home box
<ohir> jo-erlend: no, they do not exist yet. They are still mere tries.
<TornUp> oCean: in the intrest of not missing a message from you, are you happy if i open a PM with you? My neck is on the chopping block with this server being down!...
<landypro> anyone using a w510 / w520 with ubuntu?
<oCean> TornUp: no problem at all
<ohir> jo-erlend: while ntfs support since 2008 is solid rock
<neurochrome> Been having video troubles recently... Anyone else?  Basically when I load firefox and there is a YouTube tab open; the video that is loaded is stuck on a layer, so when I open totem or certain other apps that use that layer, the youtube video is still visible - even AFTER I close the YouTube tab/page down.
<neurochrome> any fix for this?
<neurochrome> oh, forgot... ubuntu 10.10 with nvidia drivers
<ohir> Pici: for single user ntfs home mount fith uid/gid fixed is enough security
<andregabriel> how do I hide this joined/quit messages it gets confusing with the actual converstions.?
<bazhang> andregabriel, what client
<ohir> Pici: add umask and 0711 on /home inode and you are as safe as on ext4
<andregabriel> @bazhang, didn't understand your question.
<bazhang> andregabriel, ah the gateway client, not sure about that sorry. perhaps #freenode can help
<jo-erlend> <ohir> jo-erlend: so why do you recommend it? Its safer to do dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/yourtobepastlinuxext4partition <--- why would you want to do that?
<gry> andregabriel, left top, click options menuitem, there is an option fro that
<demonboy> HELLO
<demonboy> sry for caps my font doesnt support lowercase
<demonboy> nvm i guess it does lol
<demonboy> anywho i need some help finding/installing a driver
<bazhang> demonboy, for what
<jophish_> Hi all!
<jophish_> I'm running 10.04, if I upgrade to latest, will I get the multiarch /usr?
<ActionParsnip> andregabriel: what program do you use for IRC?
<demonboy> hang on i forgot its name lol
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, gateway client
<Pici> ActionParsnip: they're getting help in #freenode
<ohir> jo-erlend: it was elipsis. To show what "ext4 driver for windowz" will do
<ActionParsnip> Pici: cool
<demonboy> its for atheros AR8152
<demonboy> its a wireless card
<jo-erlend> demonboy, isn't that provided by jockey?
<andregabriel> sharing my most recent knowledge :) - if you want to hide joined/quit messages click on the top left button --> options.
<ActionParsnip> jophish_: you can use 32bit apps in 64bit OS with ia32-libs  you will need to manually satisfy 32bit lib deps too.
<ohir> jo-erlend: there is no ext4 support for windows, there in fact is no reliable ext3 support for windows.
<jophish_> ActionParsnip: Sure, I understand that. But will upgrading change the directory structure under /usr
<ohir> jo-erlend: its "work in progress" and likely will be for years to come
<jo-erlend> ohir, I don't know why you're going on about this. But in the future, I don't think you should say things like that without making it very clear that you're joking. After all, the consequence would be a total loss of data.
<ActionParsnip> jophish_: how do you mean "upgrading"?
<jophish_> ActionParsnip: dist-upgrade
<ohir> jo-erlend: but ntfs is solid rock supported under linux. And for single user having whole /home under his or her uid/gid is no less secure than having /home/user under full unix acls
<ActionParsnip> jophish_: do you mean to the next release?
<jophish_> ActionParsnip: well, to the current one
<jophish_> I'm running 10.04
<ActionParsnip> jophish_: you can run:  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade    and you willnot change release
<bazhang> ohir, please lets move on. what works for you is not supported here. in future do not recommend a /ntfs home
<ohir> jo-erlend: can you show me ls -la /dev/yourtobepastlinuxext4partition on your system? :>
<rns> what's better for a server - ubuntu 10 or 11?
<ActionParsnip> jophish_: to upgrade from Lucid you will need to upgrade to Maverick first, then upgrade to Natty
<jo-erlend> ohir, please stop. I have never recommended anything. I don't know what you were talking about. He asked if it was possible to use ext from windows and it is. That's not a recommendation.
<jophish_> ActionParsnip: that's not a problem
<DarsVaeda> hi, how can I drag not fullsized windows to the top bar on gnome natty without the darn thing going fullsize?
<bazhang> !ot | ohir
<ubottu> ohir: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jophish_> but will the structure under usr change?
<ActionParsnip> rns: 10.04 server is supported for a lot longer
<ActionParsnip> jophish_: not hugely, no
<craigbass1976> WHere's the best "desktop guide for dummies" out there.  I'm wondering how to use the chat thing up near my clock and can't figure it out
<ohir> jo-erlend: you'd be right only if said command would be prefixed with sudo. EOT.
<jo-erlend> craigbass1976, can you be more specific?
<ActionParsnip> !manual | craigbass1976 may help
<ubottu> craigbass1976 may help: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<jophish_> ActionParsnip: I ws talking about this: http://wiki.debian.org/Multiarch/
<jo-erlend> ActionParsnip, it won't help if he's using 10.04 and talking about the status text input field. Think that was removed after 10.04?
<craigbass1976> jo-erlend, it's my isername with a little chat bubble next to it.  Fresh lucid install.  Clicking on it brings a menu down with different chat statuses, a link to ubuntu one, and broadcast.  I've set up my gmail and yahoo accounts to work with it, but can't figur eout how to chat with anyone.  Odd, I just set up nfs and samba shares in record time, but I get kaiboshed with stupid things like this...
<ohir> llutz: you are right though. Its better to recommend mounting ntfs under $HOME/WINSHARE or like.
<ActionParsnip> jophish_: ia32-libs will allow you to run 32bit apps on 64bit OS, you could also install a 32bit OS someplace and chroot :)
<jo-erlend> craigbass1976, that's only for setting status. Your roster is in the messages menu, with the envelope on it.
<craigbass1976> jo-erlend, duh....  thanks
<meera> what program for ubuntu and i pod touch g3 matches best?
<bazhang> meera, banshee works pretty well
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<meera> is this a good one limbusbmuxd-dev is that also good?
<bazhang> meera, thats not an actual application you would use
<meera> ok
<craigbass1976> Has anyone had good or bad luck with gedit in windows?  I currently use geany for cross platform stuff, but the "hit both mouse buttons to paste" doesn't work very well on my laptop, so I'm looking for something else.
<meera> but this is not usabel for photos only for music?
<bazhang> meera, shotwell for photos
<bazhang> !info shotwell
<ubottu> shotwell (source: shotwell): digital photo organizer. In component main, is extra. Version 0.9.3-0ubuntu0.1 (natty), package size 1975 kB, installed size 5756 kB
<meera> ok so i neet shotwell and banshe for ipod. thanks
<bazhang> meera, they are there in 11.04 already
<demonboy> sry i lost connection to xserver
<demonboy> had to reboot
<demonboy> anywho i cant find a driver for my wireless card
<demonboy> its an ar8152 atheros chipset
<shutup> hello
<demonboy> when i run the command #airmon-ng
<demonboy> it doesnt show the wireless card
<demonboy> when i type ifconfig it shows wlan0
<demonboy> and when i type airmon start wlan0 it says its not configured
<demonboy> airmon-ng*
<koshieFinalReliz> Hello
<jo-erlend> demonboy, have you configured it?
<demonboy> idk how
<demonboy> it works fine to connect to the internet
<meera> thanks but tehy are not installed. is there a programm in ubuntu for both photos and music for an connetion to ipod touch i saw amarok but tis is just for music
<Daniel0108> hi! I have a SD-card reader, but if I insert a card, Ubuntu doesn't recognize it. I have to restart my laptop with the SD-card *inserted* to access the data on the card. How can I fix that?
<demonboy> but i need it to work w/ airmon for obvious reasons
<shutup> anybody
<shutup> ?
<shutup> ?
<shutup> ?
<FloodBot1> shutup: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<demonboy> lol flood bot
<Pici> !ask | shutup
<ubottu> shutup: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<koshieFinalReliz> I've installed ruby1.9.1 package on my 10.04.2 and when I type ruby1.9.1 in my terminal, after one minute it is still unlaunched. It's a little bit odd. With the --verbose nothing happens, my prompt is ready immediately after.
<koshieFinalReliz> +option
<coccus1> hello
<koshieFinalReliz> I've trying to reinstalled ruby1.9.1 but it's not better.
<coccus1> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<koshieFinalReliz> coccus1, hello.
<demonboy> so does any1 know where to find a driver for the atheros AR8152 wireless card for backtrack5 thats built in ubuntu?
<iceroot> !backtrack | demonboy
<ubottu> demonboy: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<demonboy> iceroot so u told the bot to say tht message right
<iceroot> demonboy: correct
<demonboy> ok
<demonboy> so yal cant provide the driver because its backtrack
<demonboy> and i have to go to their chat
<demonboy> -_-
<demonboy> they are such douch bags in there
<demonboy> thts y i came here
<jo-erlend> yal? We use jockey.
<iceroot> demonboy: doesnt matter, this is not backtrack-support
<demonboy> but its still ubuntu is it not
<demonboy> the drivers will be the same
<iceroot> demonboy: please stop it here and ask them
<meera> ok i try with bunshee and shotwell
<bazhang> meera, okay
<bazhang> demonboy, not the same. #backtrack-linux NOT here
<gry> oh was wondering what their channel is, suggested #backtrack to someone today :\ thanks for the name I guess
<demonboy> no im saying its says my distro is ubuntu
<andregabriel> hello, after rake db:migrate command, I'm getting: rake aborted! uninitialized constant bundler... would you know what that is?
<demonboy> therefor the drivers i need are for ubuntu
<bazhang> demonboy, lets move on please. its not.
<iceroot> demonboy: again!! this is not the backtrack support channel
<phiV> hey, how do I temporarily create a path shortcut and use it in the terminal?
<phiV> lets say i want to save the current path as the variable "$WORK" so I can cd $WORK at any time just for the sesson
<jo-erlend> phiV, ln -s target linkname.
<iceroot> phiV: have a look at cdargs
<phiV> k i'll look into that
<phiV> jo-erlend , iceroot: ok
<demonboy> whats the command to auth to the server?
<vpark> which is the application for splitting and merging files?
<vpark> zip files
<bazhang> demonboy, try #freenode for that
<demonboy> -_-
<iceroot> vpark: zip, unzip or split
<jo-erlend> phiV, that will give you a permanent link. export $WORK=/path/to/work will enable you to cd $WORK
<poponabo> Hi. Do someone know how to delete a state on pidgin ?
<gry> poponabo, #pidgin maybe
<poponabo> hum
<rns> i fI install pacakges with apt-get, and then I do apt-get upgrade, will it only add bug fixes or will it upgrade to the latest version of the pacakge?
<iceroot> rns: only security-updates
<rns> iceroot, so I would need to manually upgrade to a new version?
<bazhang> rns, firefox?
<bazhang> rns, firefox is a security update in this case
<bazhang> rns, if you are on 11.04 simply sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade will leave you with firefox 5
<rns> bazhang, so if I had django running on my system and I did sudo apt-get update it would only give me security updates?
<rns> and if I did sudo apt-get upgrade it would upgrade django to the latest version?
<root_____> hi
<chaddy> rns: update updates your sources
<rns> chaddy, so does that mean it gives me the latest version if available, or just does security updates?
<root_____> mrtg with ubuntu 10.10 index maker error in line 353
<chaddy> afaik rns it just updates your sources and recommends upgrades
<iceroot> !backports | rns
<ubottu> rns: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<iceroot> rns: chaddy is wrong apt-get upgrade will upgrade your packages to the newest version form the repos. and newest version = security update
<rns> iceroot, so using firefox as an example - would apt-get upgrade take me from FF4 to FF5?
<iceroot> rns: in 11.04 yes bit that is a special case
<rns> iceroot, or for django, from django 1.0 to django 1.3?
<iceroot> rns: with other programs you only get the security update
<iceroot> rns: no
<iceroot> rns: as i said, backports are for that case
<chaddy> iceroot: apt-get update does more than update the sources?
<iceroot> chaddy: no
<rns> iceroot, so what's the difference between update and upgrade?
<iceroot> chaddy: but we are talking about upgrade, not update
<chaddy> iceroot: I answered a question about update
<iceroot> rns: apt-get update will update the sources-list, apt-get upgrade will upgrade the packages, apt-get dist-upgrade will also upgrade dependecies
<iceroot> chaddy: there was no question about update but lets move on
<rns> iceroot, okay, so if I just want security updates, but I don't want to upgrade the version of the package, then I use apt-get update?
<iceroot> rns: no
<iceroot> rns: you use this to get the latest security updates for all packages "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<pankaj_sharma>  how to check video ram availabe?
<iceflatline> pankaj_sharma: you can use hwinfo
<rns> iceroot, won't dist-upgrade upgrade me from version a to version b?
<pankaj_sharma> iceflatline, ok
<iceroot> rns: no
<rns> so confusing
<iceroot> rns: see man apt-get for the difference betwenn update, upgrade and dist-upgrade or see what i wrote above :)
<PythonSnake> Hi is ext4 on windows slow ?
<iceroot> PythonSnake: ##windows
<Aikar> anyone know why / how i can check why ubuntu 10.10 wont let me update firefox and pops up the partial upgrade dialog?
<iceroot> !ff5 | Aikar
<ubottu> Aikar: Firefox 5 is available in Natty/11.04 as an automatic update. If you would like to install it in an earlier release, you will need to use the following !PPA: http://pad.lv/ppa/mozillateam/firefox-stable/
<Aikar> i think i have the firefox-stable ppa
<Aikar> weird, Ubuntu Tweak bypassed w/e was blocking it and is installing it now
<PythonSnake> is ntfs on linux slow ?
<ActionParsnip> PythonSnake: everything is slow in windows, except crashing
<ActionParsnip> PythonSnake: ntfs access is fine in Ubuntu
<Aikar> just remember you wont have traditional linux ACL control
<sammmy> Where are my system preferences saved?
<nerpwn> !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!! WATCH MRMIST DRESSUP LIKE A WOMAN/SEE LILO'S HIDDEN SEX CHANGE OPERATION AND MORPH INTO CHRISTEL/WATCH KLOERI HAVE SEX WITH A SLOVIK BEAR/SEE NIKO'S HIDDEN HARDGAY PORNO. CALL NOW! (405) 949-1961 IF LOREZ'S MOM DOESN'T CUSS YOU OUT IN SPANISH, SHIPPING IS FREE !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!!    nerpwn BaW george__ andersbr kermit cdavis jsurfer Chewtoy MrDudle wingdspur valdyn_ Aikar PythonSnake amorphous Darwin4Ever wang_ compdoc IdleOne Gu
<nerpwn> !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!! WATCH MRMIST DRESSUP LIKE A WOMAN/SEE LILO'S HIDDEN SEX CHANGE OPERATION AND MORPH INTO CHRISTEL/WATCH KLOERI HAVE SEX WITH A SLOVIK BEAR/SEE NIKO'S HIDDEN HARDGAY PORNO. CALL NOW! (405) 949-1961 IF LOREZ'S MOM DOESN'T CUSS YOU OUT IN SPANISH, SHIPPING IS FREE !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!!    carandraug xeros RomD hwilde nopz___ dv310p3r rgr witty green91 AaronMT thesheff17 Bauldrick Docolero coccus1 siert Tomcat_ha koshieFinalReliz genii-
<nerpwn> !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!! WATCH MRMIST DRESSUP LIKE A WOMAN/SEE LILO'S HIDDEN SEX CHANGE OPERATION AND MORPH INTO CHRISTEL/WATCH KLOERI HAVE SEX WITH A SLOVIK BEAR/SEE NIKO'S HIDDEN HARDGAY PORNO. CALL NOW! (405) 949-1961 IF LOREZ'S MOM DOESN'T CUSS YOU OUT IN SPANISH, SHIPPING IS FREE !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!!    blinkyb farmer- anuvrat Jackneill FlySkype dbugger jaypur magical kiwis Shabeer tudalex Spacewalker nothingspecial boolean tieinv ActionParsnip andre
<nerpwn> !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!! WATCH MRMIST DRESSUP LIKE A WOMAN/SEE LILO'S HIDDEN SEX CHANGE OPERATION AND MORPH INTO CHRISTEL/WATCH KLOERI HAVE SEX WITH A SLOVIK BEAR/SEE NIKO'S HIDDEN HARDGAY PORNO. CALL NOW! (405) 949-1961 IF LOREZ'S MOM DOESN'T CUSS YOU OUT IN SPANISH, SHIPPING IS FREE !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!!    d3ngar_ chomping nevermindr jnlsnl_ jemadux HarryS avril ShabbyCat TimeRider Vampire0_ abhinav_singh daedra soee _bear Robert [TK]D-Fender larryosbor
<ubottu> nerpwn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> nerpwn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sammmy> Specifically, my keyboard bindings?
<ubottu> nerpwn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> nerpwn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Spacewalker> What the heck was that?!
<tudalex> spam :P
<PythonSnake> ban nerpwn
<nopz___> can you just shut the fuck up nerpwn ?
<chads> ubottu, needs fixed
<tudalex> ahh didn't flood bot do smth
<bazhang> nopz___, watch the language. hes gone
<tudalex> what is mode +q?
<tsimpson> please ignore the spam
<nopz___> He is yelling at my ear.
<daedra> that is quite hilarious though
<nopz___> So can use any word present in a dictionary.
<daedra> freenoders gone wild XD
<george__> Hello. Is there a way to open download folder with dolphin directly from download manager on Firefox 4 or 5?
<gamer1990> Right Klick in Firefox Download Manager. -> Open containing Folder.
<george__> gamer1990:I did that of course. It won't open.
<gamer1990> Hm
<Shabeer> [^(16:26:24)^] <tudalex> sperm :P
<arunkumar413> hi, i'm having problem with the 3g mobile broadband connection. I using ZTE K3570-z modem to connect. But it sometimes connect and sometimes it doesn't . I have to dial several times before connecting to internet.please help me.
<glenn_> how can i get firefox in other language
<szal> glenn_: other than what?
<glenn_> szal dutch
 * szal guesses that's a function of FF locale(s) installed and system locale set
<chaddy> glenn_: edit, preferences, content, languages what you're after?
<freebsd_fan> hi my 64bit ubuntu reports back with only 6.6 gb ram when i have 8 installed
<freebsd_fan> why is that?
<freebsd_fan> 2.6.38-10-generic
<szal> -10?  is there a kernel update in the end?
<ActionParsnip> freebsd_fan: do you use onboard video?
<freebsd_fan> nop
<freebsd_fan> nvidia seperate
<glenn_> chaddy, i can't find edit preferences
<ActionParsnip> freebsd_fan: have you tested your RAM?
<freebsd_fan> szal: dont know what you mean
<freebsd_fan> ActionParsnip: nop
<chaddy> glenn_: up at the top of the screen for edit, on the menu bar
<ActionParsnip> freebsd_fan: worth a try, it's free
<freebsd_fan> yea
<freebsd_fan> cool
<szal> freebsd_fan: I still have kernel -8
<freebsd_fan> are you guys saying 8gb ram is recognised entirely by ubuntu?
<iceroot> szal: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -s  is not offering a newer kernel?
<freebsd_fan> usually
<szal> à propos kernels: what's *buntu's default behaviour when installing new kernels, e.g. updates?  does it keep the kernel(s) that was/were already installed?
<iceroot> freebsd_fan: if using amd64, yes
<freebsd_fan> i have amd opteron 248
<dr_willis> szal,  yep. it only shows a few of them by default
<freebsd_fan> i think its 64bit
<glenn_> chaddy, i can't find it i have the dutch version
<szal> iceroot: I ran the last update on Wed or so, and then there was no new kernel
<szal> dr_willis: ok, thx
<iceroot> szal: if you run the command now?
<ActionParsnip> freebsd_fan: do you have maverick proposed enabled by any chance?
<freebsd_fan> how to check?
<freebsd_fan> what is maverick?
<ActionParsnip> freebsd_fan: look in software centre
<ActionParsnip> freebsd_fan: what is the output of:   lsb_release -d
<EndorphinE> lsb_release -a
<EndorphinE> In terminal :)
<freebsd_fan> Description:	Ubuntu 11.04
<glenn_> chaddy, if founf preferences but not conent
<szal> iceroot: no, I don't have a new kernel on offer
<gry> freebsd_fan, welcome
<chaddy> glenn_: is the nl channel dead or something?
<glenn_> chaddy that is for websites
<ActionParsnip> freebsd_fan: ok, you have enabled the proposed repo: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+package/linux-headers-2.6.38-10     so I suggest you reboot and choose the previous kernel
<daedra> USB mouse jitters/lags under Ubuntu 11.04 x86_64. Why? How do I solve it?
<glenn_> mostly
<daedra> [10736.082115] usb 2-1.2: new low speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 11
<daedra> [10736.591085] input: PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.2/2-1.2:1.0/input/input19
<daedra> [10736.591314] generic-usb 0003:093A:2510.0007: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.2/input0
<daedra> dmesg output on plugin
<FloodBot1> daedra: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<szal> chaddy: I've been on the -nl channel for a day or 2, and it looked quieter than the German Kubuntu channel ;)
<freebsd_fan> ActionParsnip: so you say the prev kernel can read my ram ?
<daedra> FloodBot1: ok sorry
<szal> ah, -10 is a -proposed kernel, that explains things
<sammmy> How do I get ubuntu to hibernate on my laptop?
<chaddy> glenn_: may not be ideal but I'd suggest downloading and installing from here: http://www.mozilla.com/nl/firefox/
<iridium> freebsd_fan, dmesg | grep Memory
<rns> is there a way to switch to a different user from the terminal?
<dr_willis> sammmy,  you got a swap partition of at least your ram size? if not more?
<ikonia> rns: su - username
<sammmy> dr_willis: I'm not sure.
<dr_willis> rns,  login, su, sudo. it depends on what you want to do.
<sammmy> I'm using wubi though.
<dr_willis> sammmy,  time to check i guess. :) free command, and sudo fdisk -l
<rns> dr_willis, and that's all I need to do to logoff root?
<sammmy> Maybe that has something to do with it.
<auero> I have a folder of folders. Is there a way for me to run a command to delete ONLY ".jpg" in the folder and sub folders of a dir?
<dr_willis> sammmy,  wubi? i dont think ibernate works with wubi
<ActionParsnip> freebsd_fan: its worth a try too
<freebsd_fan> [    0.000000] Memory: 6819992k/8388608k available (5941k kernel code, 1312112k absent, 256504k reserved, 5016k data, 956k init)
<freebsd_fan> absent? :D
<szal> :o
<sammmy> dr_willis, darn. Maybe I should consider a real partition on my drive.
<sammmy> Oh well. Off to bed.
<daedra> USB mouse jitters/lags under Ubuntu 11.04 x86_64. Why? How do I solve it?
<daedra> Bus 002 Device 011: ID 093a:2510 Pixart Imaging, Inc. Optical Mouse
<freebsd_fan> daedra, check the mouse on another os, it could be hardware
<daedra> it's the oS
<daedra> freebsd_fan: I just checked it under CentOS and Windows 7
<daedra> works under both
<velis> hello. I was wondering if I might have a common issue: when I boot 11.04 64bit livecd, the system "freezes" right before fully rendering the "install" application window
<velis> Then the screen flashes really slowly (once per 5 seconds). There is *some* responsiveness to keyboard (pressing up/down changes the install app title, but it's negligible
<velis> Switching to 32 bit gives me even more pain and it never reaches the "install" app window. Using E8400 on P35 with ATI 5870 and 6GB RAM
<FloodBot1> velis: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<airtonix> my enter key only works every 5 minutes, so i am forced to type my thoughts into proper paragraphs.
<BluesKaj> veils , slightly exotic HW sometimes befuddles the live cd , consider the alternate install in your case
<BluesKaj> !alternate > velis
<ubottu> velis, please see my private message
<velis> BluesKaj: the other ISOs?
<prashanth> where will get  back track related queirs
<EndorphinE> veils, you can also try to boot with -noapic and -nolapic parameters ...
<daedra> freebsd_fan: any further advice?
<dr_willis> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<EndorphinE> veils: Did you try to boot in safe mode?
<glenn_> how can i see that there are new updates
<velis> EndorphinE: how can I do that? If I boot from LiveCD, it just boots, no Grub et stuff
<chaddy> glenn_: sudo apt-get update
<chaddy> should report updates available at the end
<NoWayJose> Is there a simple way to make a verizon wireless card work with ubuntu/
<EndorphinE> veils: there is a default menu alway which you can choose.. as far as I remember you need to click F6 button and choose the parameters you need.
<velis> ok, will try, thanks
<EndorphinE> veils: np ;)
<NoWayJose> I guess not.
<chaddy> NoWayJose: which chipset?
<EndorphinE> NoWayJose: Try this http://paste.ubuntu.com/631816/
<glenn_> is here a posibility that i can see in the taskbar that there is a new update
<NoWayJose> EndorphinE, ok.
<dr_willis> glenn_,  theres that update indicator applet that should appear.. or just do a 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<chaddy> glenn_: did that firefox link do the trick?
<glenn_> dr_willis, what you say i dident see that
<dr_willis> glenn_,  theres that update indicator applet that should appear.. or just do a 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<NoWayHose> EndorphinE, That is for usb devices, this is pcmcia
<ChaosSaber> anyone around for a quick question?
<EndorphinE> NoWayJose: what device do you have ?
<edbian> !ask
<NoWayJose> pc770 pcmcia
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wrek-gar> everytime wifi connects the message "Enter password to unlock your login keyring." is there something that needs to be changed?
<Guest64151> anyone here using a MacBook pro? I want to know if it's safe to upgrade 10.10 to 11.04 or 11.10 as long as I use the correct mactel ppa's for version MacBook pro 7.1
<ChaosSaber> I am waiting to know if it is possible to install ubuntu on a external drive and use that to dual boot?
<paul_> newbie here. hello. just wanted to know what file i should edit to get things to run at startup. I installed x on ubuntu server but have to manually type in startx everytime i boot. Is there an easy way to get this running at start and also a few other commands after?
<wrek-gar> everytime wifi connects this message shows up "Enter password to unlock your login keyring." is there something that needs to be changed?
<dr_willis> ChaosSaber,  its doable.. doing it right now
<ChaosSaber> Thanks
<dr_willis> ChaosSaber,  be sure grub installs to the mbr of the exterbnal hd
<rns> so I just did "mv log /linode" where log was a text file and linode was a folder in the same directory.  log has disappeared and doesn't show up on a file system search.  What just happened?
<ChaosSaber> are they on the site?
<ikonia> rns: you moved the file/directory log into /linode
<edbian> ChaosSaber: Are what on the site?
<rns> ikonia, but it's not in /linode
<ikonia> rns: that's where you moved it
<NoWayJose> EndorphinE, Pc770 pcmcia
<ChaosSaber> I'm not sure edbian
<edbian> rns: It's in linode (a folder in /)
<edbian> ChaosSaber: ?  It's a question you asked
<ChaosSaber> how do I grab the mbr
<dr_willis> ChaosSaber,  the proper dd command can copy the mbr to a file
<rns> edbian,  so it's all the way in my root directory?  Not the directory where I ran the command?
<dr_willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<edbian> ChaosSaber: The MBR is the master boot record.  It is a portion of your harddrive.  The installs puts grub the bootloader in it so you can boot Ubuntu  (well part of grub anyway, it doesn't all fit)
<EndorphinE> NoWayJose: Did you try to search the internet ? Did not have such device :(
<andregabriel> hello, I can get past this error: unitialized constant bundler... i read several threads but no success with it... I guess it has something to do with path. One thread told to run gem list -d bur? get the installed folder and at /etc/profile put the lines $GEM_HOME="installed PATH" and export $GEM_HOME but that didnt solve the problem... still getting constant bundler unitialized...
<ikonia> rns: no, the / puts it into / so /linode = / with a directory called linode
<edbian> rns: Because you gave it /linode (meaning a folder named linode in /) not just linode (meaning a folder in this folder)
<paul_> newbie here. hello. just wanted to know what file i should edit to get things to run at startup. I installed x on ubuntu server but have to manually type in startx everytime i boot. Is there an easy way to get this running at start and also a few other commands after? Anyone???
<NoWayJose> EndorphinE, Yes I have tried.  I can't find anything to assist me.
<ChaosSaber> ok so I can copy that from my main drive or how would I go about doing that
<rns> edbian, ahh I found it.  But it's not a folder - log is still a file but now it's named linode
<dr_willis> paul_,  install gdm or some oher login manager service to auto start the X login gui
<paul_> thanks
<wrek-gar> everytime wifi connects this message shows up "Enter password to unlock your login keyring." is there something that needs to be changed?
<edbian> rns: If there was no folder /linode (a folder named linode in /) then the command would have created a file named linode in root (that is actually log)
<compdoc> I hate that keyring thing
<dr_willis> wrek-gar,  enter yiou rkeyring password... or set it to blank - so it never uses the keyring
<paul_> is that all i have to do and it auto starts? seems easy. great
<edbian> file != folder
<rns> edbian, so now it's not letting me delete the file from my gui
<dr_willis> paul_,  gdm is the X login manager.. thats itsz job.. so yes..
<wrek-gar> dr_willis: how?
<dr_willis> !keyring
<creep> test
<edbian> rns: The gui is not root so it cannot edit things in /
<paul_> dr_willis . thanks.
<dr_willis> wrek-gar,  change the keyring password, set the default password to be blank.
<edbian> rns: I presume you actually run sudo mv log /linode
<dr_willis> wrek-gar,  run the seahorse program,  set the login passwod i think, check the right click menus
<rns> edbian, yes I used sudo
<paul_> and if i want to start other things (AFTER) x has started where would I put those things?
<dr_willis> paul_,  depends on what widow manager/desktop
<rns> edbian, so I have to use absolute paths when using the mv command?  Are there any shortcuts for this?
<dr_willis> !autostart
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<edbian> rns: That made you root when you did it so the new file /linode which is actually a moved and renamed log is owned by root.  You need to be root to edit it
<andregabriel> any help for me?
<viittorinooo> hola
<viittorinooo> hi
<paul_> i basically want to run a a few aticonfig commands but they need x to start first or they dont work
<paul_> so i can set the fan speed on startup
<edbian> rns: You do not have to use absolute paths.  You did just now.  Any path starting with / is absolute (it's starts from /   !!)
<viittorinooo> somebody can help me with ubuntu server config?
<auero> If I'm running an rsync with --progress on my box can I login via SSH and see it as well?
<chaddy> if you ran it screen, auero
<edbian> rns: What you wanted to run was probably mv log linode/   (a trailing slash indicates a folder) but if it already is a folder the system figures it out.
<omidp> can anyone help me with Xen hypervisor?
<ChaosSaber> Ok I think I got it now, when I install ubuntu, it will grab the mbr?
<rns> edbian, so that would work in my current directory?  It would automatically find the folder linode?
<chaddy> s/ screen/ in screen/
<heynow> problem : ive just disabled my default admin account. Now i cant do anything so i wanted to turn it on but it says passwd incorrect
<viittorinooo> I need run webmin
<dr_willis> ChaosSaber,  whats with this grabbing mbr need?
<edbian> rns: If there is a folder in your current working directory it would find it.  (yes)
<auero> chaddy: thanks!
<ZykoticK9> !webmin | viittorinooo
<dr_willis> viittorinooo,  webmin dosent work very well with ubuntu. best to use some other tool
<ubottu> viittorinooo: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<viittorinooo> ahh ok
<ChaosSaber> dr_willis I'm not sure, you said I needed the mbr, I don't know how to get it to run my external as a bootable drive
<viittorinooo> thanks!!!
<rns> edbian, cool that's working, thanks
<dr_willis> ChaosSaber,  i said you need to be sure the installer INSTALSL grub to the external drives mbr.
<edbian> rns: sure
<dr_willis> ChaosSaber,  you just install to it as you would anuy other hd.,
<omidp> can anyone help me with this post? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<ChaosSaber> Ohh so it will auto install, I just have to go slow and read
<dr_willis> 'read the directions' is always good.
<edbian> ChaosSaber: yes
<ZykoticK9> dr_willis, "when all else fails, read the instructions" ;)
<heynow> problem : ive just disabled my default admin account. Now i cant do anything so i wanted to turn it on but it says passwd incorrect
<dr_willis> You can put grub on the mbr of the inernal hd's if you wanted.. but if you unplug the hd. then the system wont boot right,
<daedra> USB mouse jitters/lags under Ubuntu 11.04 x86_64. Why? How do I solve it?
<edbian> daedra: Is it wireless?
<daedra> edbian: no
<daedra> Bus 002 Device 011: ID 093a:2510 Pixart Imaging, Inc. Optical Mouse
<edbian> daedra: not sure
<daedra> it suffers from "lag" - where the cursor jitters and takes a while to catch up with where I want it to be
<dr_willis> Not sure if it has a wire to it or not?
<dr_willis> heh or did i missread..
<dr_willis> laggy answers and questions.
<daedra> HAAHA
<edbian> ha
<edbian> dr_willis: quick answers to questions.  Laggy third party readers...
<daedra> >.>
<dr_willis> I like it when i see the answer, befor the wuestion gets asked.
<JCP123> Hello, is anyone here familiar with mono or the ubuntu software center?
<ikonia> JCP123: best to just ask the question
<dr_willis> !usc
<vegombrei> which is the lightest ubuntu out there ? im on a vaio 1.2 ghz 1 gb ram shared with display .. i need a really light ubuntu
<iridium> matrix resyncing
<gry> JCP123, I've heard of both, what's up?
<ikonia> vegombrei: that's not bad
<bazhang> vegombrei, lubuntu
<dr_willis> vegombrei,  try Lubuntu
<gry> vegombrei, lubuntu
<ChaosSaber> do I need to burn this to a CD or can I install it from windows?
<ZykoticK9> JCP123, i consider mono a cancer in linux - funny that even MS seems to be dropping .NET now.
<gry> vegombrei, oh bleh, and your specs are better than mine :D
<iridium> vegombrei, likely lubuntu
<gry> vegombrei, (means just ubuntu would run nicely)
<dr_willis> ChaosSaber,  you normally burn a cd and boot the cd..
<dr_willis> ChaosSaber,  'inside windows' = using wubi = not reccomended..
<JCP123> I am having trouble launching an application in mono previously compiled on winxp.  error is WARNING: The runtime version supported by this application is unavailable.
<JCP123> Using default runtime: v1.1.4322
<JCP123> ** (AMDiag.exe:3103): WARNING **: The class Microsoft.VisualBasic.ApplicationServices.WindowsFormsApplicationBase could not be loaded, used in Microsoft.VisualBasic, Version=10.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a
<JCP123> The entry point method could not be loaded
<FloodBot1> JCP123: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZykoticK9> ChaosSaber, i strongly agree with dr_willis' wubi not recommended comment
<Lars__> hey everyone, I have gapless playback of OGG files but a tiny gap for MP3 in all mainstream players.
<Lars__> This problem is driving me back to windows as I'm an audiophile
<dr_willis> OCD sounds like...
<ZykoticK9> JCP123, i've read that applications programed in .NET in Windows MAY NOT run under mono in GNU/Linux...  But I have no knowledge of the specifics.
<dr_willis> proberly some plugins/addons for some of the players for gapless playback..
<bazhang> Lars__, banshee has settings for that
<JCP123> I have the vb dll, how do i direct mono to use it just for this app??
<Lars__> @bazhang, for some reason the gapless setting does not work
<stephanmg> hello.
<bazhang> Lars__, thats odd, works great here
<Lars__> and not when I sync to my MP3 player or my iPod either, even when there should be a gapless tag written into the metadata
<stephanmg> what's the way to install a missing ruby gem under ubuntu? gem install $foo?
<user82> how can i mux a mp4 (from raw h264 and aac)? (need a tool. cli or gui)
<heynow> hello, i got this problem. I want to creat user "guest" with very few possibilities and make it default to login & no need to apply passwd
<Lars__> i'm really missing winamp
<heynow> i know how to create user but i donno how to make it default
<heynow> and also disable passwd
<glenn_> hoe kan ik open office updaten
<oCean> glenn_: this isn't ubuntu-nl :)
<glenn_> oCean, i saw it when i press enter
<oCean> :)
<glenn_> how can i update open office to version 3.3
<Lars__> could the gapless playback problem be to do with the fluendo or gstreamer plugins, not the player?
<Daniel0108> hi! I have a SD-card reader, but if I insert a card, Ubuntu doesn't recognize it. I have to restart my laptop with the SD-card *inserted* to access the data on the card. How can I fix that?
<Daniel0108> lspci outputs: 0a:00.2 SD Host controller: JMicron Technology Corp. Standard SD Host Controller
<green91> daniel0108: you will likely need to mount it
<heynow> How to set user "x" as default and make it no need of passwd???
<Daniel0108> green91: I can't, because it's not in /media
<daedra> Help! my wired USB mouse jitters/lags under Ubuntu 11.04 x86_64. I've tried it under Centos and Windows 7 and it works, so it's definitely an Ubuntu fault. Any ideas?
<bazhang> glenn_, what version of ubuntu
<chaddy> daedra: got a usb>ps2 adapter?
<ZykoticK9> Daniel0108, /media/* is a mount point - you need to specify the device/partition like /dev/sdb1
<chaddy> if yes, try that
<green91> Daniel0108: its not in /media because the card isnt mounted. use fdisk -l to find the drive name for the card, and then use the mount command
<Daniel0108> green91: and there is the problem.. fdisk -l doesn't list it.
<Daniel0108> ZykoticK9: oh, I thought it auto-mounts ;)
<green91> some do, some dont lol
<reed> hello all
<daedra> chaddy: the laptop doesn't have a PS2 in
<daedra> chaddy: so that' irrelevant.
<Jordan_U> JCP123: Mono doesn't support Windows DLLs any more than Java or any other cross platform VM does. If you need to use a Windows dll then run the entire program within wine, after installing the Windows version of .net within wine.
<ZykoticK9> Daniel0108, if "sudo fdisk -l" is showing it... you do have an issue...  best of luck - sorry I don't have any suggestions.
<chaddy> just trying to help, no need to be cheeky
<daedra> chaddy: I've tried the same OS, same mouse, different computers and same problem occurs - jittery mouse
<reed> I'm running 10.04 with the official mozilla ppa: Ubuntu official repo is trying to updated XUL-runner 3.6.x while Mozilla PPA wants to upgrade to Firefox 5... is it safe to install both?
<ZykoticK9> Daniel0108, /is showing/is not showing/
<Daniel0108> ZykoticK9: sudo fdisk -l doesn't show it :/
<Daniel0108> ZykoticK9: but it works if I restart with the inserted card
<green91> Daniel0108: you will likely have to modprobe the device to bring it online to show in fdisk -l
<Daniel0108> green91: yeah, but how :/
<fsdfsdf> small favour: i'm on webirc and need to know how many users are in the channel, can someone check? <3
<Daniel0108> green91: I have Ubuntu 11.04, btw
<ZykoticK9> fsdfsdf, 1499
<green91> i would reboot the system with sd card installed and read the dmesg to see hwat module is loaded for the card
<fsdfsdf> thanks :)
<iridium> Daniel0108, extract it, insert it again, and output of, dmesg | pastebinit
<Daniel0108> green91: okay, thank you, good idea :)
<green91> would be easier than guessing or looking up the model of the reader
<chaddy> daedra: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1732244 . renicing, might be you need to disable your trackpad, though
<Daniel0108> iridium: dmesg has no output about my sd card reader :/
<doug_> I just converted an IPv6 enabled firewall over from slackware to ubuntu-server 10.04.  It had been working flawlessly on IPv6 prior to the switchover.  Now, it will run for a day or two, and it will just stop responding to IPv6 on the physical interfaces to LANs, but continues to work on IPv4 just fine.  In my searches, I haven't been able to find any info on this.  Has anyone else experienced this or know of a possible solution?
<iridium> that's weird, is USB?
<green91> pretty much all sd card are usb even if they are internal
<Daniel0108> iridium: what shall I do? :P
<iridium> if its USB, lsusb command should show it
<iridium> if not, do what ZykoticK9 suggested
<Daniel0108> iridium: no, just lspci does it :P
<free122448> 有人吗？
<xxiao> i run 'update-grub' and os_probe find a new partition with new ubuntu, grub.cfg is updated, however a reboot always shows the old boot menu?
<doug_> The error message is "ICMPv6 ND: ndisc_build_skb() failed to allocate an skb, err=-11"
<xxiao> why isn't the new updated grub.cfg never shown? is there some cache-saved file ?
<bazhang> !cn | free122448
<ubottu> free122448: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn /join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk
<free122448> windows无法访问linux的共享，怎么办
 * xxiao spent one hour on this grub 1.99+ thing on ubuntu 10.04
<ZykoticK9> xxiao, do you have more then one GNU/Linux installed on your computer?
<bazhang> free122448, #ubuntu-cn for chinese
<xxiao> ZykoticK9: i have one on sda1, one on sda7, one on sdb2
<CooKieMonster> what is ubuntu 11 live ?
<CooKieMonster> why live ?
<xxiao> ZykoticK9: it only shows menus on sda1 and sda7
<xxiao> i even put a 06_mysdb2_ubuntu in /etc/grub.d
<Daniel0108> CooKieMonster: are you talking about Ubuntu 11.04 Live?
<ZykoticK9> xxiao, whichever you installed Last is most likely the Grub that is in control - be sure you are running "update-grub2" from the correct install
<CooKieMonster> yeah
<Daniel0108> CooKieMonster: Live means, you boot it from CD
<bhavesh> Is there any way to configure(add item to)  DEP(Data Execution Prevention)? in wine?
<xxiao> ZykoticK9: but...it's grub 1.99+ so i run update-grub instead of update-grub2
<Daniel0108> CooKieMonster: it won't modify your data,  just boot. If you shutdown, everything is lost.
<ZykoticK9> xxiao, actually 1.99 is infact Grub2
<xxiao> ZykoticK9: are you saying i should run update-grub2 after i made those changes?
<bhavesh> ata Execution Prevention (DEP) configuration can be found at the following place in Windows: Control Panel > System Security > System > Advanced system Settings > Advanced tab > Performance > Data Execution Prevention.
<xxiao> hmm...but update-grub indeed updated grub.cfg
<ZykoticK9> xxiao, you need to run update-grub after ANY changes to /etc/default/grub
<xxiao> and a reboot did not show the updated menus
<xxiao> ZykoticK9: yes i did that
<bazhang> bhavesh, #winehq
<CooKieMonster> it's 11.04 version available now ?
<bhavesh> ok
<xxiao> ZykoticK9: i also compared the new grub.cfg, the os_prober does find my sdb2 ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> xxiao, so - are you running this from your most currently installed gnu/linux?
<xxiao> ZykoticK9: yes
<ChaosSaber> Do you just format normaly if you want it to be a windows drive again?
<ZykoticK9> xxiao, then i can't explain what's happening.  Best of luck!
<xxiao> ZykoticK9: thanks
<NowayJose> I don't think pcmcia verizon modems work with ubuntu.
<NowayJose> Anybody perhaps use one?
<hroi> is there an easy way to choose my hostname once i have connected through dhcp?
<hroi>  if I dont like the default dhcp given name
<ZykoticK9> !hostname | hroi
<ubottu> hroi: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<NowayJose> !pcmcia
<Daniel0108> CooKieMonster: 11.04 is the latest stable release.
<hroi> ubottu: strange that it matters if that the old one is still mentioned in hosts
<ubottu> hroi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bhavesh> bazhang: WineHQ ppl said Data Execution Prevention is handled by kernal and not wine. So how can I change DEP list in ubuntu 10.10 or is setting permission for execution of a .exe in properties the same thing?
<bhavesh> I want to exclude an .exe from DEP list
<deem> just give it the executable bit? or do i missunderstand you?
<bhavesh> does ubuntu has some kind of DEP thingy?
<qin> bhavesh: Do you talk of permissions?
<andregabriel> I've created the gist https://gist.github.com/1044960 if anyone can help me.... tks!
<joe__> Hi!  I made a C++ program with an infinite loop!  What's the Ubuntu equivalent of 'End Task' in Windows please?
<siavoshkc> kill
<deem> joe__: ctrl+c
<bhavesh> qin: http://blog.robin.smidsrod.no/2010/05/08/are-you-unable-to-run-the-javame-sdk-3-0 < this website says I need to exclude an .exe from DEP.. So it would mean mostly allowing its execution bit on ubuntu
<bhavesh> and I guess I did enabled execution bit
<deem> bhavesh: this workaround is for windows 7, not linux
<siavoshkc> bhavesh: means it has problem with DEP
<bhavesh> deem: yes but I used wine and on wineHQ they said DEP is handled by Kernal and not wine
<mneptok> "kernel"
<bhavesh> yes.
<deem> bhavesh: if you set the executable bit it should work
<joe__> Oh man!  This program is screwed!  Ctrl + c didn't work!  How do I execute the 'kill' command?
<SnowmanX11> Does anybody use Teamviewer to remote control ubuntu machine?
<gamer1990> joe__ have you screen installed ?
<tsimpson> joe__: find the PID and use "kill <pid>"
<mneptok> joe__: sudo kill -9 $PID
<gamer1990> or so
<qin> bhavesh: Maybe this way, what you trying to run in wine?
<savid> does anyone know of any way to sync my music with amazon cloud drive?
<bhavesh> qin: Nokia ME SDK 3.0
<qin> bhavesh: A moment
<bhavesh> qin: It works better than in windows but just it cannot start emulator, ok
<gusg> I just accidentally moved a file by dragging it in Nautilus. I know I can't undo, but is there anyway to see what the last action was?
<bluenovember> any thoughts why my media player isn't playing MP3?
<ZykoticK9> gusg, do you know what the file was called?  you could search for it perhaps.
<L551> I upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04, and now my touchpad scroll no longer works. Can someone help?
<leftist> every time i plug my iphone in to charge it a command is issued /lib/udev/iphone-set-info nad it hogs 80-19% cpu usage. since the iphone doesnt mount for me what is the purpose of that command and why is it hogging so much cpu resources?
<bhavesh> well Wikipedia says Data Execution Prevention is intended to prevent an application or service from executing code from a non-executable memory region.
<omabena> what is the ubuntu channel for spanish ppl?
<omabena> ubuntu-es?
<oCean> omabena: yes
<leftist> #ubuntu.tacos
<poptisse> I am using Nvidia GTX 260, and getting screen tearing - I cant seem to fix it and have attempted to use compiz too
<poptisse> Under compiz I do not get the option to change the refresh rate
<omabena> i'm not mexican stupid joke
<dr_willis> poptisse,  compiz has some vsync setting i recall enableing.. and tweaking my video players/games to also do it that way.
<leftist> neither am i
<oCean> leftist: that wasn't helpful
<daedra> chaddy: I tried renicing X and compis.. no luck
<leftist> i'm puerto rican so i can
<leftist> anyway what about my question?
<Trusardi> hey folks is there any clean way to install firefox 3.5 or around that in natty?
<oCean> leftist: not in this channel
<poptisse> Does anyone have experience with Ubuntu 11.04 and Nvidia screen tearing?
<chaddy> daedra: don't know how you'd go about disabling your trackpad, but it may help, could be conflicting
<ChaosSaber> dr_willis: when I want to remove ubuntu from that drive do I just delete the partition like normal
<daedra> chaddy: I have a trackpad and a pointing stick on my laptop, both work fine with eachother enabled
<Trusardi> daedra 11.11.11 hell yeah ;)
<doug_> I have an IPv6 enabled firewall using ubuntu-server 10.04.  It will run for a day or two, and will just stop responding to IPv6 on the interfaces to the LANs, but continues to work on IPv4 just fine.  When this happens, the syslog starts filling up with the following error message: "ICMPv6 ND: ndisc_build_skb() failed to allocate an skb, err=-11".  In my searches, I haven't been able to find any info regarding cause or solution.  Does anyone know of a possi
<doug_> ble solution?
<bluenovember> any thoughts why my media player isn't playing MP3?
<daedra> Trusardi: what?
<oCean> bluenovember: what player? Did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<PythonSnake> Yay !
<dr_willis> ChaosSaber,  repartuionb the drive - yes
<PythonSnake> I finally done
<leftist> every time i plug my iphone in to charge it a command is issued /lib/udev/iphone-set-info nad it hogs 80-19% cpu usage. since the iphone doesnt mount for me what is the purpose of that command and why is it hogging so much cpu resources?
<PythonSnake> :)
<Trusardi> oh sorry you sounded like a TES fan
<PythonSnake> Thank you guys
<ChaosSaber> PythonSnake: I like your nick
<L551> I upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04, and now my touchpad scroll no longer works. Can someone help?
<PythonSnake> ChaosSaber: Thanks :D
<ChaosSaber> I have ball pythons
<daedra> Trusardi: I do like TES
<daedra> Trusardi: what is 11.11.11?
<Trusardi> 11.11.11 is the release date of Skyrim
<PythonSnake> WHen I installed ubuntu I skipped updates now what to do for getting them ?
<dr_willis> use the update manager tools
<daedra> ah ok
<dr_willis> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<dr_willis> there should be some update icon/notification you get real soon
<PythonSnake> Thanks
<leftist> is anyone having any success mounting their iphones?
<dr_willis> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<leftist> thanks
<leftist> i guess nobody can answer my initial question so i am outta here
<leftist> later
<Trusardi> is there a way to install old firefox in natty?
<dr_willis> Trusardi,  you could go get the old tar.gz file and set it up i guess
<PythonSnake> Anyone know a good irc ?
<PythonSnake> client
<Trusardi> need it for QuakeLive the plugin wont work with firefox 5.0
<bhavesh> XChat
<Trusardi> irssi ;)
<NixGeek> I need osme help with a minecraft error.  http://pastebin.com/Vj2j1Ez3
<PythonSnake> is Pidgin good ?
<dr_willis> i wodner if the quakelive works in google chrome yet.
<tarski> anyone know of a good gui for the crontab? that i can install in ubuntu, also id like to be able to manipulate crontabs on a remote server through it on ubuntu, too
<PythonSnake> NixGeek: go to #java
<Trusardi> dr_willis: i think it does in win, but i tried in ubuntu and it tries to open xpi format
<NixGeek> good point... no dip.. I've been using irc long enough to know that!
<Trusardi> PythonSnake: all depends what you're looking for
<PythonSnake> Trusardi: uer friendly
<PythonSnake> user*
<PythonSnake> with a good gui
<Trusardi> PythonSnake: pidgin is good is chatting is all you wanna do. If you wanna vintage irc experience try irssi in CLI
<user> PythonSnake: Huh?
<th0r> tarski: maintaining a cron list is an easy task at the command line. If you are interested, I will go into detail for you
<Trusardi> dr_willis: what are you running quakelive on?
<chaddy> user: can you see that you're going to get a lot of false alerts with that /nick?
<ZykoticK9> user, you are using a NIC that is probably going to be used in conversation quite often.
<tarski> th0r: we have hundreds of jobs already the crontab, and a good gui is what im looking for at the moment
<eiriksvin> Trusardi you can run it in Firefox 4 if you google the how to
<tarski> th0r: /already the/already on the/
<user> chaddy: Not really
<user> ZykoticK9: Huh?
<Trusardi> eiriksvin: i will try thx
<wotwj> !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!! WATCH MRMIST DRESSUP LIKE A WOMAN/SEE LILO'S HIDDEN SEX CHANGE OPERATION AND MORPH INTO CHRISTEL/WATCH KLOERI HAVE SEX WITH A SLOVIK BEAR/SEE NIKO'S HIDDEN HARDGAY PORNO. CALL NOW! (405) 949-1961 IF LOREZ'S MOM DOESN'T CUSS YOU OUT IN SPANISH, SHIPPING IS FREE !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!!    wotwj aeon-ltd quake_guy mrsrikanth [IDC]Dragon_ dragonkeeper keheliya_ jimmy1980 quentusrex_ apelgate bergman spvensko NeedSomeHelp FunnyLookinHa
<ubottu> wotwj: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eiriksvin> does anyone know how to get a bleachbit that sudo cleans everything, and over writes my freespace and cleaned files so that it can never be recovered by any means?
<PythonSnake> ban wotwj please
<Pici> PythonSnake: Hes long gone.
<ikonia> PythonSnake: don't concern yourself with it
<eiriksvin> I have gotten a used comp, and I want to make sure its clean
<PythonSnake> Pici: but ban for not him to come back
<Trusardi> eiriksvin: i was hoping it would work in 5.0 but not :/
<dr_willis> eiriksvin,  theres some zero free space tool you can use after you delete files.. but its proberly not needed.. unless you are paranoid.
<ChaosSaber> he was K-Lined theres no coming back
<dr_willis> eiriksvin,  using it to clean a pc you own..  for your own use..  is very paranoid id think.
<dr_willis> reformat the hd's and be done with it.
<eiriksvin> yeah, I actually kinda am paranoid, the guy I got the comp from was kinda weird
<dr_willis> use dd to zero them out if you want
<eiriksvin> I got the thing cheap, but I have changed everything on it, I even went so far as to change the mac addy for the wifi card
<dr_willis> you are being paranoid...
<dr_willis> :)
<eiriksvin> yes, but its better to be safe than sorry in America these days
<eiriksvin> I don't want to get put in prison because some other weirdo got rid of his comp cus he was looking at child porn
<eiriksvin> the dude sold it at a yardsale, for a very low price
<dr_willis> I think this is getting beyond paranoid.
<oCean> ok, let's move back on topic, ok?
<ChaosSaber> the chance of that happening is pretty slim unless you're doing things on it that the feds are watching
<dr_willis> :)
<eiriksvin> let me repeat, I am not, but the wierd old guy may have
<eiriksvin> whats dd?
<dr_willis> !info dd
<ubottu> Package dd does not exist in natty
<dr_willis> try man dd
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> dd = data dump
<dr_willis> formating the hd is more then enough.
<daedra> Help! my wired USB mouse jitters/lags under Ubuntu 11.04 x86_64. I've tried it under Centos and Windows 7 and it works, so it's definitely an Ubuntu fault. Any ideas?
<qin> eiriksvin: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Hardware/Clean_Hard_Drive_zero_fill
<andregabriel> any help for my problem??   https://gist.github.com/1044960
<dr_willis> daedra,  try it under the older and newer releases? see if theres some info on it at the askubuntu.com site or forums
<ChaosSaber> cleaning off this drive so I can install this, I know once I install it this will put a boot menu in, if I delete ubuntu wll that remove the boot menu or would I have to format my main drive also
<dr_willis> formating does not remove the MBR iof the disk...
<ChaosSaber> I know you can shorten the boot menu time, but was just wondering
<dr_willis> and  formating drive #3 will not affect drive #1
<ZykoticK9> ChaosSaber, if you think you will be removing Ubuntu - then perhaps you should just use Wubi (install inside Windows)
<daedra> dr_willis: it's Ubuntu 11.04 specifically. I'll have a look at askubuntu though.
<dr_willis> Or just try ubuntu inside virtualbox.
<bluenovember> oCean, sorsy I missed your message
<ChaosSaber> I'm going to put this on a internal drive but was just wondering
<bluenovember> oCean, it's the default player installed with ubuntu
<ChaosSaber> I was going to use an external but went ahead and cleaned off my internal
<bluenovember> oCean, movie player
<dr_willis> ChaosSaber,  if you have one hard drive just for linux. (2 real drives, not just 1 drive partuioned) you can put grub on that HD. and leave the windows hd alone.
<ChaosSaber> yeah this will be on a single drive
<oCean> bluenovember: try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras. Comes with several 'restricted' codecs, fonts, etc
<dr_willis> ChaosSaber,  so you have in fact 2 hard drives..
<dr_willis> Plus any externals..
<ChaosSaber> yeah
<dr_willis> That makes it easier.
<bluenovember> oCean, thanks, trying that now
<dr_willis> if you are going to use the whold of the HD. you can just reformat it from the installer.. no need to 'clean' it from windows
<bluenovember> oCean, why doesn't it play mp3 by default? seems pretty basic feature
<dr_willis> bluenovember,  legal reasons
<ZykoticK9> bluenemo_, MP3 is NOT an open format!
<daedra> My lagging mouse has finally frozen
<daedra> odd
<bluenovember> oh
<bluenovember> weird
<bluenovember> strAnge you might say
<bluenovember> vEry StrAnge
<oCean> bluenovember: more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<dr_willis> why use mp3 at all in this day :)
<spvensko> hi, can evince not be used to extract a portion of a PDF document out?
<bhavesh> qin: I could emulate my Java ME app with and external emulator (MicroEmulator) :D Thank you
<ActionParsnip> bluenovember: it makes sense, it allows there to be a single ISO file and users can add the feature if it's needed
<ChaosSaber> what I want to do pretty much is install it on this and play around it for awhile and then pull out that other drive, I was going to use virtual machine but it doesnt seem to like my 64bit system
<ChaosSaber> other comp*
<bluenovember> dr_willis, what format would you prefer?
<ActionParsnip> spvensko: you can print a single page of a PDF to a PDF priter
<dr_willis> ChaosSaber,  theres proberly no real need to worry about 64 or 32bit setups if using virtualbox.. stick with 32bit.
<ZykoticK9> bluenovember, OGG and FLAC FTW ;)
<qin> bhavesh: oh, just getting sdk, too late.
<bluenovember> i know OGG... er, I have heard of it, never FLAC though
<ChaosSaber> yeah I d/led 32bit, I meant virtual machine wouldn't install on this since it's a 64bit system so that idea was out
<ActionParsnip> ChaosSaber: not all CPUs support 64bit guests.
<bluenovember> are they both open source?
<dr_willis> ChaosSaber,  virtualbox works on 64bit os's
<ActionParsnip> ChaosSaber: you may find its just a disabled feature of your CPU ;)
<bhavesh> qin: Installation of Java ME SDK 3.0 does not work, I had to copy my SDK files from windows partition
<ChaosSaber> I couldn't get it to install
<ZykoticK9> bluenovember, yes - FLAC is Free Lossless Audio Codec, the files are HUGE compared to OGGs but NO quality is lossed
<ActionParsnip> ChaosSaber: remember to MD5 test the ISO you download
<bluenovember> interesting, so who owns mp3?
<dr_willis> the mp3 consortium or somthing like that
<dr_willis> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hylian> i was wondering why a usb drive would in one session accomplish speeds in excess os 19 mb/s, and in another crawl down to 1.9?
<ChaosSaber> I don't see a md5 code for this
<ActionParsnip> !hashes | ChaosSaber
<ubottu> ChaosSaber: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<shishir> i am playing .wmv file in movie player but it is searching the plugin and then throws  this error "video/x-asf-unknown decoder" i tried on vlc but it doesn't work there also how could i play this file
<ActionParsnip> derp: please don'taway like that in future
<derp> ActionParsnip, bite me.
<hylian> i was wondering why a usb thumb drive would in one session accomplish speeds in excess of 19 mb/s, and in another crawl down to 1.9?
<ActionParsnip> shishir: install ubuntu-restricted-extras and w32codecs (will need medibuntu repo enabling)
<ActionParsnip> derp: its channel policy, not my rule.
<shishir>  ActionParsnip: please give me the command i am new on ubuntu
<shishir> dont know much about commands
<ActionParsnip> shishir: you'll find ubuntu restricted extras in software centre
<ActionParsnip> shishir: you don't need commands
<hylian> shishir, in case you don't know where the software center is, it's at the bottom of "applications" on top left.
<pythonsn1ke> :D
<ActionParsnip> !medibuntu | shishir
<ubottu> shishir: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<shishir> hylian i got it thanx for help
<craigbass1976> How do I see what driver my printer is using?
<shishir> ubottu okay
<Dmole> hylian: there was once a bug where USB drives would be used as v1 sometimes....
<PythonSnake> :D
<PythonSnake> I'm on irssi
<ZykoticK9> craigbass1976, you could try connecting to CUPS web interface at localhost:631/
<ActionParsnip> !away > m4rcu5|away
<ubottu> m4rcu5|away, please see my private message
<craigbass1976> ZykoticK9, I didn't see the actual driver there though.
<ZykoticK9> craigbass1976, Printers tab / then click on the Queue name / Driver is listed
<eiriksvin> wow, I just ran gksudo bleachbit and it cleaned 70+ gb of junk!
<ActionParsnip> eiriksvin: you should also run it as user to clear yourprofile some too (watch settings)
<eiriksvin> ActionParsnip: yeah thats next :) thanks!
<kermit> do more younger ppl these days use 'ip' instead of route/ifconfig/arp ?
 * kickstand nas nas
<eiriksvin> bbl, going to work on Blender while I wait :)
<ActionParsnip> kermit: never heard that. I've heard people say "network" when they mean 'file sharing"
<SturmSoldat> :)
<Pici> kermit: ip has a bit too much information for me. I use the discrete programs, and I see those more in documentation.
<ChaosSaber> I'll be back, going to start this install
<hylian> Dmole, thanks, i am running 10.04, could this be the issue? I really like using the lts versions, less upgrading on my slow internet... (avg 40-60 kib/s)
<ActionParsnip> hylian: lucid is still supported on the desktop on server :)
<perlsyntax_> How do i get the broadcom driver to work in ubuntu?
<hylian> ActionParsnip, thanks for the information i didn't need or want! :)
<ActionParsnip> hylian: you're welcome
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | perlsyntax_
<ubottu> perlsyntax_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<hylian> ActionParsnip, i was looking to see why a usb thumb drive would one session be as high as 19.9mb/s transfer rate, and next session be 1.9.
<ZykoticK9> hylian, is this a read vs write issue?
<ActionParsnip> hylian: when you connect it, run;   dmesg | tail        and copy it to a text file, compare between the two
<hylian> ZykoticK9, well, it was just writing. no i know read speeds are faster.
<ZykoticK9> hylian, ok, just checking
<PythonSnake> how to detect it ?
<hylian> ActionParsnip, thanks, i will do that.
<hylian> ZykoticK9, thanks for helping!
<bloodscalp> Hi all! Sorry i've just got a litle unix newbie question. Does it make a difference running a command in a folder through de real path or through a path that uses a symbolic link ?
<dr_willis> bloodscalp,  it shouildent matter
<qin> Does anyone using get_iplayer-2.79 ?
<bloodscalp> dr_willis, okai thx !
<hylian> i forgot the name of that service that allows you to post data so people can see it on irc... :P
<ActionParsnip> !paste | hylian
<ubottu> hylian: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nalinxd> www.facebook.com
<dr_willis> bloodscalp,  unless of course its some command thats supposed tobe working on the link.. like rm, or similer.
<kermit> Pici: too much information? heh the kid i heard about it from said he likes ip because it gives less information.
<bloodscalp> dr_willis, yep it is
<dr_willis> bloodscalp,  so whats the exact command then?
<jeba25> flood
<jeba25> flood
<jeba25> flood
<FloodBot1> jeba25: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<M4TTR> hey everyone
<hylian> ActionParsnip, thanks man!
<rcconf> where is adobe-flash package'
<rcconf> ?
<dr_willis> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<joel135> flashplugin-installer
<bloodscalp> dr_willis, I mean it's ok, it's for running php "programms"
<ActionParsnip> qin: try asking yourreal question :)
<hylian> ActionParsnip, (and the gang) here is my info: http://paste.ubuntu.com/631872/
<rcconf> joel135: I want the one with the adobe shorcut in menu
<ActionParsnip> hylian: ok that's only one, you need 2 to compare
<joel135> rcconf: I've never heard of it. sorry.
<hylian> to be honest, i don't see where that information is very helpfull..
<hylian> ohh ok
<rcconf> joel135: it's something to configure adobe flash
<rcconf> now i cant find it in repositories
<Knights> Ubuntu 11.10, booted from CD, doesn't use Unity on my iMac Intel Core Duo (1.83Ghz) with ATI Radeon video card. Anybody know what's wrong?
<ActionParsnip> hylian: one from each session....
<ActionParsnip> Knights: which Ati chip?
<Knights> ATI Radeon X1600
<Pici> Knights : Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<ActionParsnip> Knights: try the additional drivers app
<ActionParsnip> Pici: nice spot, i'm blicd today
<ActionParsnip> *blind
<qin> ActionParsnip: --type=livetv 80002 do not get stream (apparently it is some wired flash setting made to prevent steams), since tested in 2.69, i wonder how latest version cope with it.
<Knights> Alright, will try.
<hylian> ActionParsnip, the only problem is the very first session i ran this new key on did the speeds (19.9mb/s). after that it refuses to go above 6, and it usually is at 2-1.
<szal> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<qin> ActionParsnip: --type=liveradio pid_any works
<ActionParsnip> hylian: didn't you say the other session was different?
<ActionParsnip> qin: not something I use, try asking the channel rather than targetting me
<L551> I upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04, and now my touchpad scroll no longer works. Can someone help?
<ActionParsnip> L551: what make / model laptop?
<hylian> ActionParsnip, i meant to say the first session was different. after that, the other 3 sessions where all the same speed. I don't know what would make the difference, could it be because i partitioned and formatted?
<ActionParsnip> hylian: then do the same in all the sessions and compare, something will be different
<makay> how does one move the launcher in 11.04 to the bottom of the screen?
<hylian> ActionParsnip, maybe i am useing the wrong terminology. in session i meant times i turned the machine on and off.
<andregabriel> any help for me at  https://gist.github.com/1044960 ?
<andregabriel> I'm getting nowhere... :(
<ActionParsnip> hylian: a session is chosen when you login, like gnome sessio or kde session
<qin> OK, get_ipalyer to not take (not write, complains about mode) --type=livetv, has anyone used recent version of get_iplayer with *live* stream?
<rcconf> dammit
<rcconf> where is the adobe flash shortcut in menu :p
<ActionParsnip> makay: its currently not movable
<ZykoticK9> rcconf, I've never seen a Flash shortcut in menu - what would it be for?
<gyongheng> ..
<hylian> ActionParsnip, ok then what i meant was the first time i plugged in the device, i had really high speeds. i turned it off, next day i plug it in, capped down to slower speeds mentioned.
<rcconf> ZykoticK9: configure flash settings
<ZykoticK9> rcconf, can't you Right Click to config flash?
<L551> ActionParsnip: HP Mini 311
<ActionParsnip> hylian: then when it runs slow, store the dmesg, then when its fast, store the dmesg   then compare
<rcconf> ZykoticK9: ye, but im looking for the other thing
<makay> ZykoticK9: do you know how i can move the "launcher" bar to the bottom of the screen?
<ActionParsnip> L551: it's a crucial piece of information for your question ;) please give full details in future
<ZykoticK9> makay, sorry I don't use Unity, good luck.
<makay> does anybody here use unity?
<rcconf> no
<ActionParsnip> L551: tried disabling touchpad tapping for click?
<ActionParsnip> makay: i do
<dddbmt> Hey guys, I get this error: http://pastebin.com/mQADRqGr. When I'm trying to check for updates in "update manager" (11.04). I guess I'm supposed to edit my package-list somehow?
<hylian> ActionParsnip, the only problem with that idea is it has refused to run fast since. so since it appears that i will never have the opportunity to run that test when it runs fast, the test in itself is null and void. I will keep this information in a text file and if it ever does decide to run faster, i'll be back with this question.
<L551> ActionParsnip: It did nothing.
<hylian> ActionParsnip, thanks for trying though :)
<ActionParsnip> L551: is there a switch to enable / disable to pad?
<dstufft2> I'm getting _really_ slow internet in 11.04, I have windows 7 on the same machine and it is Much faster, i'm trying to get flash installed so I Can run speedtest.net but synaptic is telling me it's going to take 30 minutes and my speed is being measured in b/s... Any idea why?
<L551> ActionParsnip: Physical switch? No, there is not.
<ActionParsnip> L551: can also try: gconftool-2 --set /desktop/gnome/peripherals/touchpad/touchpad_enabled --type=bool true
<rcconf> the package is adobe-flashplugin
<rcconf> where is it
<dsathe> http://dsathe.blogspot.com/2011/06/auto-background-changer-for-gnome-3-gui.html
<ActionParsnip> L551: or a shortcut key
<ActionParsnip> rcconf: its a plugin for your browser
<rcconf> ActionParsnip: it's not in repositories
<L551> ActionParsnip: There is no shortcut to disable the pad.
<ActionParsnip> rcconf: you install it in software centre or with apt-get
<ActionParsnip> rcconf: install flashplugin-nonfree
<ZykoticK9> dddbmt, it doesn't seem like that PPA exists anymore (lorenzo-carbonell)
<rcconf> ActionParsnip: just did
<ActionParsnip> L551: does the command I gave work?
<ActionParsnip> rcconf: can you give a pastebin of the output of:   uname -a; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<ActionParsnip> rcconf: and I'll give a command to sort you out :)
<L551> ActionParsnip: The command did not fix the problem, no.
<rcconf> ActionParsnip: now I have flashplugin-installer and flashplugin-nonfree
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, i think rcconf only issue is they want a shortcut in the menu to configure flash (sounds like right clicking even works for them?)
<ActionParsnip> L551: ok if you open a terminal and run:   xev     do the mouse keys make events?
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: didn't know flash was configurable that much
<rcconf> ZykoticK9: in maverick 10.10 32bit I have it
<rcconf> maybe it's not available for 64bit?
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, neither did i
<dr_willis> flash is in 64bit release also...
<dr_willis> same package name even
<L551> The mouse keys do, but it is acting that there is no scroll whatsoever
<dddbmt> ZykoticK9, how do I remove it from my package? (what's it called?)
<ActionParsnip> rcconf: if you can give the output I can sort you out dude
<ZykoticK9> dddbmt, i'm not entirely sure but the PPA is question appears to be http://ppa.launchpad.net/lorenzo-carbonell  you might want to research PPA-Purge.  Good luck.
<ZykoticK9> rcconf, is flash working?
<Guest83832>  I have two different sources of internet and I want to use both at the same time how is that possible? ifenslave can do this or both interfaces must belong in the same network?
<dddbmt> ZykoticK9, okay I'll check it out. thanks alot!
<rcconf> yes but that's not the point
<michaelP> hey
<ChaosSaber> says no root file system is defined. im not sure what that means
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, be aware of rcconf's statement above
<L551> ActionParsnip: The mouse keys do, but it is acting that there is no scroll whatsoever
<ActionParsnip> L551: i see
<dr_willis> ChaosSaber,  grub is some how missconfigured perhaps.
<ZykoticK9> ChaosSaber, in the installer?  you need a / partition.
<L551> ActionParsnip: It worked on 10.10, so I don't know.
<ActionParsnip> L551: http://etano.net/2010/02/18/touchpad-not-working-hp-mini-311-solved/
<dr_willis> ChaosSaber,  give more details of what you have done, and what exactly it is doing
<Guest83832> ?
<rcconf> I have medibuntu enabled, i have install ubuntu restrictred extras
<Pici> !who | rcconf
<ubottu> rcconf: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ChaosSaber> also says. please correct this from the partitioning menu
<rcconf> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adobe-flashplugin
<dr_willis> ChaosSaber,  if installing to a single hard drive. You can stell the installer to 'use the whole disk' and it will partition it as needed
<ZykoticK9> ChaosSaber, the installer needs a / partition.
<Guest83832> btw they arent ethernet
<dr_willis>  ChaosSaber  normally 2 partitons at a minimum,, a / and a  'swap'
<ChaosSaber> says use as
<L551> ActionParsnip: That's more for the touchpad not responding whatsoever. It works, I can click, just not scroll.
<ActionParsnip> L551: might fix your issue too
<ZykoticK9> ChaosSaber, select /
<dr_willis> use as /  and use as swap...
<L551> ActionParsnip: I guess I'll be back in a few minutes then.
<dr_willis> The installer can automate this. :)
<hideki_> hello
<ChaosSaber> doesnt give me / i do see swap area
<Silowyi> I need a user gitrepo to run the command "git push production" as user webproduction with no password. What is the sudoers entry for this?
<ChaosSaber> i see / and i use swap area?
<Guest83832> I have two different sources of internet they arenon ethernet devices and I need to use them together (load balancing) ifenslave can do this?
<jaysin> sup yall
<rcconf> I really dont know where adobe-flashplugin is
<dr_willis>  ChaosSaber  normally 2 partitons at a minimum,, a / and a  'swap'
<jaysin> rcconf, its in synaptics
<dr_willis> ChaosSaber,  so you need to either let the installer automatically set it up. or manually make a large partiton for / and a smaller one for swap
<Besogon> Guest83832: yes. I heard it is possible< but I've never done it by myself
<ActionParsnip> Guest83832: http://www.howtoforge.com/network_bonding_ubuntu_6.10
<dr_willis> 6.10 :) wowsers
<rcconf> Jaysin: i have all repositories enabled maverick 64bit and cant find
<ChaosSaber> im looking for auto now
<issue> hey man me is probles me have ati 5750 me install drivers and boot is very long sorry english is bad
<mneptok> !ru > issue
<ubottu> issue, please see my private message
<mneptok> issue: it may be easier to ask other Russians?
<rcconf> <ActionParsnip> rcconf: install flashplugin-nonfree
<Guest83832> ActionParsnip:my question is both interfaces must have ip addresses belonging in the same network?
<rcconf> I see no adobe flash shortcut
 * Jaysin has a seat
<Guest83832> same subnet
<ActionParsnip> Guest83832: that won't work then
<mneptok> rcconf: a plugin is not at application
<rcconf> mneptok: ...
<Guest83832> So there isnt a solution for that situation?
<mneptok> s/at/an/
<ChaosSaber> im starting over now
<ActionParsnip> rcconf: if you can give the output of the command I gave then I can help
<rcconf> mneptok: the one I want puts a shortcut in system preferences
<ZykoticK9> rcconf, perhaps a better question is WHY do you need this shortcut?
<L551> ActionParsnip: Still acting like there is no scroll.
<mneptok> rcconf: i have never seen such a thing on Linux
<ActionParsnip> Guest83832: routing won't work with 2 nics in the same LAN
<ZykoticK9> mneptok, +1
<ActionParsnip> L551: are there bugs reported?
<rcconf> noob
<L551> ActionParsnip: I have no idea.
<mneptok> rcconf: calling me a "noob" is funny for so, so many reasons.
<ZykoticK9> rcconf, that's not an answer.  Why do you need this shortcut?
<rcconf> configure flash
<Guest83832> ActionParsnip: they must be different LANS? but I am confused to put which gateway
<rcconf> settings.
<ActionParsnip> mneptok: i thought so too
<ZykoticK9> rcconf, so right click!
<nicofs> I have a debian system and would like to install ubuntu. What repository do i need to add in synaptics?
<rcconf> i dont need the browser to configure I have it on maverick 32bit
<rcconf> ...
<rcconf> and i installed from synaptic
<ikonia> nicofs: you don't
<PythonSnake> hi
<PythonSnake> my mouse is moving randomely
<ZykoticK9> nicofs, you can't go from Debian2Ubuntu -- fresh install
<ikonia> nicofs: you get an install CD and install ubuntu clean, you don't add ubuntu repos to the debian
<Besogon> Guest83832: Why do you need 2 IP from one subnet? Use perfix 30/ For Example, 192.168.0.0/30 and 192.168.0.4/30
<ActionParsnip> Guest83832: you can only put 2 connections together is tyou have 2 public IPs, like paying for 2 connections. Connecting 2 network cards to the same router will not make the connection faster
<PythonSnake> s there a way to fix ?
<PythonSnake> is*
<bars0> :focus down
<ActionParsnip> rcconf: so where is your issue?
<ActionParsnip> PythonSnake: is it a mouse, or is it a touchpad?
<z3ro> hello every one..
<rcconf> ActionParsnip: I cant find in maverick 64bit
<ChaosSaber> im at the first logo watching balls turn red
<PythonSnake> mouse
<z3ro> how can i ..
<Pici> !ask | z3ro
<ubottu> z3ro: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> rcconf: there is 64bit flash here: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/install-64bit-flash-from-a-ppa-or-deb/
<poptisse> I have terrible screen/page tearing issues - using Nvidia can someone possibly help out? I've not found a fix yet which works
<ActionParsnip> PythonSnake: what make / model mouse?
<z3ro> anyone help me..how to declare path in ubuntu..then call that path back
<Guest83832> ActionParsnip:Yes the idea is to make it faster ifenslave can allow me that even if they are ppp interfaces?
<rcconf> yeah but I didnt use any ppa
<dr_willis> poptisse,  tearing in videos or games or what?
<PythonSnake> Rapoo V2
<poptisse> dr_willis - videos I've not tested games
<ActionParsnip> z3ro: you will need to add in ~/.bashrc       export PATH=4PATH:/new/folder
<poptisse> I am not a gamer
<ActionParsnip> Guest83832: I guess so, makes sense
<dr_willis> poptisse,  all ive done to eliminate that is set compiz to sync to vblank (i think thats the setting) and i recall vlc having a similer setting. Actually i dont notice the issue on my new laptop. but did on my old one.
<z3ro> @ActionParsnip : please detail
<Guest83832> ActionParsnip:Thanks alot
<ActionParsnip> z3ro: sorry,    export PATH=$PATH:/path/folder/to/add
<z3ro> i want to tail file
<z3ro> means
<ActionParsnip> z3ro: all you change is the folder you want to all
<z3ro> tail -6 /var/log/auth.log
<z3ro> then call that file back
<poptisse> dr_willis - I have tried using compiz and I have disabled the vysnc and the other option of the refresh rate does not appear.
<ActionParsnip> z3ro: tailing a file means showing the last few lines, you need to edit the ~/.bashrc   file and it willapply for your user
<ActionParsnip> z3ro: what does that have to do with $PATH?
<dr_willis> poptisse,  i dont set the rate. i just tell it to sync/vblank  or whatever the setting is.
<poptisse> dr_willis mine is with youtube and blip.tv and when i move windows around on the desktop
<ChaosSaber> ok im at allocate space. have install alongside windows 7. replace and sumthing else
<mattmatteh> anyone know how to get hardware video playback on intel i3 hd 2000 ?
<ActionParsnip> z3ro: you can output the outputted text to a file....is that what you mean?
<poptisse> dr_willis Yeh, i did that did not work for me
<rcconf> ActionParsnip: this http://www.edibleapple.com/adobe-flash-103-beta-puts-setting-controls-in-system-preferences/
<rcconf> but for Ubuntu..
<dr_willis> you are worried about tearing of a miovie playing IN a window you are window?
<ActionParsnip> rcconf: if you right click a flash item, don't you get that setting?
<rcconf> i do but im looking for the thing to access settings
<rcconf> from shortcut
<z3ro> ActionParsnip wait..i send you file
<ActionParsnip> rcconf: like this : http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/312317
<fellipe> hi friends. I've made some one-text-line files to simulate big log files and I created a logrotate conf file to put it in the crontab. So, as these test files are so little, is there a option like -f parameter in command line, to force the rotate?
<ChaosSaber> im not sure which one is auto
<rcconf> that!
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, nice!
<rcconf> ActionParsnip: thank you!
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: I don't eveen use it yet I found it.....go figure
<ActionParsnip> rcconf: does google not work on your PC?
<rcconf> i did google
<ActionParsnip> rcconf: all I did was websearch and it came up
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, it seems totally redundant to me
<jacobfogg> I just upgraded my ram to 6gb... in cmos it is showing up... when I type free -m from the shell it's telling me 3274... any thoughts???
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: massively, its part of the plugin itself
<jacobfogg> Do I have to tweak a setting in linux or something?
<ikonia> jacobfogg: are you running a 32bit os ?
<ZykoticK9> jacobfogg, use 64bit or PAE
<ZykoticK9> ikonia, 3.2GB says yes.
<ikonia> ZykoticK9: that's why I'm asking...
<rcconf> what's the different between flashplugin install and non free
<jano> helol all. is there a list of packages natty ships with by default?
<jacobfogg> hmmm where do I find that?
<ActionParsnip> jacobfogg: 32bit can only address 3.2Gb (ish) you will need PAE kernel to use up to 12Gb RAM but each process will only be able to access 3.2Gb
<ZykoticK9> jacobfogg, uname -m
<ActionParsnip> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<jacobfogg> Zykotick9 ^^^
<poptisse> dr_willis - Videos are tearing and if i move a window is also tears - the window it self
<jacobfogg> Oh, nice... reading
<rcconf> im gonna flashplugin-installer..
<ActionParsnip> rcconf: if you use 64bit OS then 64bit flash will run cleaner
<afeijo> hi folks
<rcconf> hi
<afeijo> I have a fresh install of ubuntu 11, banshee is not playing any mp3... no errors. How can I fix it?
<ZykoticK9> afeijo, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ActionParsnip> rcconf: also you can add:   OverrideGPUValidation=1    to /etc/adobe/mms.cfg
<afeijo> wow, 105mb :)
<afeijo> installing
<sw0rdfish> !photoshop
<ubottu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<rcconf> ActionParsnip: when I enable hardware accelaration in adobe flash it messes up
<rcconf> I use metacity
<rcconf> dont know why
<ActionParsnip> z3ro: use a pastebin
<rcconf> ActionParsnip: I dont have /etc/adobe
<ActionParsnip> rcconf: make the folder
<dstufft> My internet is _really_ slow in Ubuntu 11.04, dual boot windows 7 is 10-20x faster so I know it's not my network or ISP
<rcconf> k
<rcconf> ActionParsnip: whats that setting for exactly'
<rcconf> ?
<ActionParsnip> dstufft: different drivers in different OSes
<PythonSnake> how  to use multi touch on my touch pad
<z3ro> ActionParsnip can u accept my file
<ActionParsnip> z3ro: no, use a pastebin
<ZykoticK9> !paste > z3ro
<ubottu> z3ro, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> rcconf: http://blogs.adobe.com/penguinswf/2008/08/secrets_of_the_mmscfg_file_1.html
<rcconf> ActionParsnip: oh k tks
<dstufft> ActionParsnip, sorry it takes me forever to respond. I assumed it was a driver issue, is there a way to use a different driver in Ubuntu without getting a seperate NIC
<ChaosSaber> ok so / is the install and part2 is swap?
<rcconf> ActionParsnip: does that setting work with any graphic card
<z3ro> ActionParsnip http://paste.ubuntu.com/631900/
<ActionParsnip> dstufft: run:   sudo lshw -C network     you will see the network chip and the driver used and you can hunt for guides
<ActionParsnip> rcconf: I use it on intel and nvidia here
<ChaosSaber> or is that the other way around
<jacobfogg> Ok, I have the 32 bit version of linux installed but I have a Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4500  @ 2.20GHz installed... according to intel website that's a 64 bit proc. Is there any way to "upgrade" the version of linux to 64bit?
<afeijo> ZykoticK9, it didnt work
<poptisse> Does anyone know how I can edit xorg.conf in ubuntu 11.04
<rcconf> ActionParsnip: the package adobe-flash-properties-gtk isnt available in synapitc
<jacobfogg> ugh... looks like I am going to be better off with a fresh install... ugh...
<afeijo> my banshee doesnt work :( 11.04
<Rigorm0rtis> I managed to lose my SSH *public* key. How can I export a public key from my private key?
<ActionParsnip> rcconf: read the link I gave you earlier
<ActionParsnip> z3ro: http://pastie.org/2116919
<rcconf> ActionParsnip: flash for 64bit?
<ZykoticK9> afeijo, sorry i was afk - what isn't working?
<ActionParsnip> rcconf: the one you were super thankful for
<ZykoticK9> afeijo, oh MP3?
<rcconf> lol
<ActionParsnip> rcconf: little hint, think about "partner" ;)
<ZykoticK9> afeijo, did you restart Banshee?  Do MP3s work in other players?
<Rigorm0rtis> Figured it out. ssh-keygen -e
<afeijo> ZykoticK9, I had banshee off, after I installed what you recommended, I open banshee and it still does nothing
<ZykoticK9> afeijo, and other players?
<afeijo> ZykoticK9, I didnt test with other players, what do you suggest?
<rcconf> ActionParsnip, i have that repository enabled..
<afeijo> for now I'm using jango.com lol
<ZykoticK9> afeijo, see if Movie Player (aka Totem) can play them.
<jacobfogg> is ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso compatible with intel proc? sorry if I sound dumb... lol
<ikonia> jacobfogg: it is
<ZykoticK9> Does MP3 playback now require more then u-r-e?
<sw0rdfish> !database
<rcconf> damn
<jacobfogg> Thanks ikonia... the name inferred otherwise in my head... =)
<rcconf> this' http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/canonical_partner
<afeijo> wow, it just worked now! with banshee
<afeijo> ZykoticK9, I reopened it and its running, thanks!!!
<ZykoticK9> afeijo, glad to help.
<CyberCool> how do i update Firefox using pre-downloaded archieve??
<sour> maybe anyone got a quick hint for me. I want to uninstall firefox, which actually works fine, but it will be downloaded again with the next update through update manager. how can I remove it from the update process completely?
<ZykoticK9> sour, fx is part of ubuntu-desktop metapackage, not sure it's a wise idea to remove.  Good luck.
<sw0rdfish> is there a recommended program thats the equivalent of photoshop for linux/ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> sw0rdfish, gimp is the closest
<sw0rdfish> will grab it, then
<Abhijit> sw0rdfish, you can try aviary too its browser based
<ZykoticK9> sw0rdfish, good luck with The Gimp - it's interface is very "strange" at first - but don't get discouraged (or try not to)
<sour> ZykoticK9: got no problems after removing it, well.. till it shows up again with the next update that is :)
<rcconf> damn electricists
<sw0rdfish> I remember once having a cool program on my previous ubuntu that looked JUST like photoshop...in some ways
<ZykoticK9> sour, right - it's more or less built into Ubuntu
<sw0rdfish> it might have been The Gimp, ZykoticK9
<genii-around> Perhaps gimpshop
<ZykoticK9> sw0rdfish, no one has ever mistaken "the gimp" for a photoshop like environment ;)
<sw0rdfish> lol
<sw0rdfish> there is one called gimshop, genii-around ?
<ZykoticK9> sw0rdfish, The Gimp was a default app at one time
<genii-around> sw0rdfish: Yes, it's like a photoshop skin for gimp
<sw0rdfish> ahhh
<sw0rdfish> not another program then
<sw0rdfish> well what about ImageMagick
<ZykoticK9> sw0rdfish, IM is clie
<ZykoticK9> s/clie/cli
<sw0rdfish> :o
<sw0rdfish> ahh nvm then
<Kuehlschrank> I was wondering, what you could do, if e.g. arpwatch detects an ARP poisoning attack, to avoid being sniffed by the attacker.
<Smilex> if I install boost with the package manager, where would the files be placed?
<genii-around> Smilex: boost-build package?
<Abhijit> Kuehlschrank, ??? offtopic in #ubuntu-offtopic
<genii-around> Smilex: If so, http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/all/boost-build/filelist shows what files it contains and where they end up
<Kuehlschrank> Abhijit: Sorry, I didn't find a better channel to ask this question.
<DiscoPoppin> Hey
<pythonirc101> can you connect two machines with a USB wire and use that as a network? :)
<Abhijit> pythonirc101, no
<genii-around> pythonirc101: Not directly, the cord needs to have a communication chip somewhere in the middle
<iridium> I have done that with firewire... but USB... no idea
<dr_willis> pythonirc101,  seen special usb cables for that.. but i think its faster to use normal network cables
<genii-around> pythonirc101: With something like this, it is possible: http://www.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=275561
<ChaosSaber> ok its installing. hope i didnt kill my main os lol
<Divy> QUESTION: Is there a know issue with virtual box when you upgrade from 10.10 to 11.4? I had windows 7 installed on my virtual box on 10.10 and when I did an upgrade, it fails to load windows on virtual box.
<ZykoticK9> genii-around, assuming that Belkin device has drivers for linux.  pythonirc101
<ChaosSaber> ./ needs to have the lowest space?
<dr_willis> ChaosSaber,  this is why i normally just delete the partitons on the hard drive i want to use - then tell the installer to 'use unallocated space'
<DynamicFail> is there any commandline method to figure the "live" amount of traffic going to particular IP's or Subnets in linux?
<dr_willis> ChaosSaber,  you need / to be big enough for you do to your work ion..   10gb+ as a min i suggest
<sysop-work> hey can ne1 help me with a minicom issue?
<ChaosSaber> oh ok so swap is for 2gig or so
<sysop-work> iptraf is a good tool
<ChaosSaber> haha got to do that over
<iridium> the point is that TCP/IP over firewire is a standard, but maybe even a wifi is faster and more reliable to transfer files than a usb
<ChaosSaber> lesson learnt lol
<sysop-work> if you are going to transfer files between two machines just use a crossover cable
<sysop-work> and a private network.
<sysop-work> and sftp
<ChaosSaber> startin over again lol. ill get it sometime today lol
<dr_willis> ChaosSaber,  delete partitons on the hd you want to use.. tell installer to use the whold hd. and be sure to select the right hd..
<dr_willis> it will auto partiton.
<DynamicFail> I'm trying to work on some bash script that do various things when bandwidths to specific devices (IP's/subnets) reaches a certain level. Any ideas on how I might accomplish this. I haven't been able to find any sort of commandline tool that I could easily run and have a bash script read from (IE grep etc on the output of the program)
<Frestorms> Hello, on Windows I used a development stack called XAMPP, I noticed it's also available on Ubuntu 10.04, but I'm wondering if there's anything more suitable for Ubuntu, or is XAMPP fine?
<dr_willis> night all.
<ZykoticK9> !xampp | Frestorms
<ubottu> Frestorms: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<Frestorms> I wasn't asking about XAMPP specifically
<loopdigga> hi
<loopdigga> does anyone in here know how to control the cpu fan
<loopdigga> i just installed ubuntu and the cpu fan runs at full speed for no reason
<z3ro> ActionParsnip http://paste.ubuntu.com/631915/
<poptisse> :( I have just done ctrl alt backspace to restart x - everything refreshed and now all i can see is two items on my desktop and no menu or title bar so cant run any programs or terminal - HELP!!1
<z3ro> anyone
<z3ro> also can help me
<poptisse> Does anyone know what has happened, I don't know what to search for to fix it.
<z3ro> ActionParcnip http://paste.ubuntu.com/631915/
<leoodldl> hi
<poptisse> Anyone able to help with my restart x issue?
<poptisse> Anyone able to help with my restart x issue?
<leoodldl> im a bit thick. ive downloaded various files from the internet..eg bitdefender for debian and a game or two and in the download folder they look like they are in boxes. i extract them and they change to folders. my question really is how do i get them to run
<leoodldl> tried autorun
<z3ro> anyone can help me
<grungekid> exit
<flametai1> Hey guys can you have a slideshow for your wallpaper in Ubuntu 10.10?
<leoodldl> apps from the ubuntu window run automatically but some just dont even after extracting im trying to search for the equivalent .exe files in the folders
<th0r> leoodldl: you don't run them, you use dpkg to install them
<leoodldl> what is dpkg
<DynamicFail> I'm trying to work on some bash script that do various things when bandwidths to specific devices (IP's/subnets) reaches a certain level. Any ideas on how I might accomplish this. I haven't been able to find any sort of commandline tool that I could easily run and have a bash script read from (IE grep etc on the output of the program)
<ActionParsnip> leoodldl: its the program which installs packages
<exalt> hello this are my systen specs:  http://pastebin.com/kA6k6LtB  i run ubuntu 11.4 , i ran unity but it was verry slow so i installed KDE but its still slow, i run top and see xrog comming above 70% cpu usage once a while, mostly +50% cpu usage when moving a window
<exalt> anyone know a fix ?
<jazzyjef> can anyone answer a question about ath_pci and maverick
<leoodldl> why dont they just autoinstall?
<icode> hi
<Pici> leoodldl: What extensions were the files that you downloaded?
<icode> any question to answer!
<leoodldl> umm
<leoodldl> hold on
<leoodldl> i have to try and find downloads folder
<ActionParsnip> exalt: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a
<ActionParsnip> leoodldl: there needs to be a program to install with, windows uses Windows INstaller
<z3ro> ActionParsnip http://paste.ubuntu.com/631915/
<z3ro> icode http://paste.ubuntu.com/631915/
<chriswr> what channel should i goto for help with ubuntu?
<leoodldl> .deb
<ActionParsnip> chriswr: right here
<ActionParsnip> z3ro: i'd ask in #bash
<leoodldl> and tar i think
<ActionParsnip> leoodldl: tar doesn't tell us anything
<leoodldl> hold on my screen flashed and now sidebar gone
<blip99> hi, i'm trying to install the latest nvidia 32-bit linux driver from the Nvidia website, as I've done in the past.   Ubuntu 11.04.  When I run the installer (after X is closed), I get a message that the "distribution pre-install scripts failed, do you want to continue"
<exalt> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/J6xPdQtf
<poptisse> ActionParsnip - Can you attempt to help me with my restart X issue?
<Pici> leoodldl: .deb files you should just be able to double click to install.  .tar files are like .zip files on Windows, you need to do something with the files within them to install.
<leoodldl> ok thanks
<blip99> any idea what that is caused by ?  I need the latest nvidia drivers, the ones in the repos aren't working on my NVS 4200M card
<leoodldl> so extract with archive thingy then run
<visor> hey guys, how are you? :)
<poptisse> :l is anyone here able to actually help me out - so one seems to be able to
<leoodldl> deb aint running. how useful are antivirus for linux. you are all too complacent according to avg and avast etc
<M4TTR> good visor
<Pici> leoodldl: then read the README or INSTALL file within there.
<visor> glad to hear it
<M4TTR> so what you think of gnome 3 coming out visor
<leoodldl> ok will figure it out neway ta
<chriswr> I have an .iso file that i wanted to open but when i try it give me "cd-rom is not in iso 9660 format" so i searched and downloaded iat but clueless on what to do , any ideas?
<visor> anybody has a thinkpad edge and have trouble with external display? I bought this intel based thingy since it was even certified but somehow the external display just flickers
<oCean> M4TTR: chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<visor> M4TTR: Gnome 3 has come out long ago, hasnt it?
<visor> :P
<jeffspeff> would a dmesg tell me if a unit had a dvd drive or just a cd drive?
<ZykoticK9> chrisw957, open or mount?  see !iso if you want to mount one.
<Abhijit> chrisf, see the man iat
<chriswr> zykotick9, i need to open it to extract the files
<xxiao> ZykoticK9: r u still here
<ZykoticK9> chriswr, what are you trying to do?
<xxiao> ZykoticK9: i 'fixed' the grub problem,
<ZykoticK9> xxiao, how did you fix it?
<chriswr> abhijit, already done so , i typed "/home/user/Desktop/D2LOD.ISO" and it started giving me tons of odd characters for about 30 mins and then did nothing
<footfetish> I can not run Java applets in my browser Firefox 5. The applets don't initialize. Any idea?
<xxiao> ZykoticK9: natty used its 1.99 grub which caused all thesee trouble, i force installed the lucid grub and now it works
<xxiao> i have lucid natty mixed on partitions
<ZykoticK9> xxiao, nice.  Glad you figured it out.
<chriswr> zykotick9, trying to extract the iso so i can set it as a drive on wine to install the game
<Abhijit> chrisf, just do not give full path cd to the target directory and just do iat file.iso
<xxiao> thanks for thel help
<Abhijit> chriswr,  just do not give full path cd to the target directory and just do iat file.iso
<ZykoticK9> chriswr, don't extract it - mount it.
<ZykoticK9> !iso | chriswr
<ubottu> chriswr: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<blip99> hi, I found this post on the ubuntu forums which talks about installing latest Nvidia driver for 10.10, the PPA gives 404 Error.  Also I have 11.04, how can I get PPA for 11.04 nvidia drivers ?
<footfetish> I can not run Java applets in my browser Firefox 5. The applets don't initialize. Any idea?
<blip99> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1726575&page=2
<z3ros> ubottu http://paste.ubuntu.com/631915/
<ZykoticK9> chriswr, once it's mounted just "wine /path/to/iso/Program.exe" should work
<exalt> my natty setup with KDE is so incredible slow anyone knows whats wrong ? sys specs:  http://pastebin.com/kA6k6LtB  , log: http://pastebin.com/J6xPdQtf
<chriswr> zykotick9, alright will try
<footfetish> I can not run Java applets in my browser Firefox 5. The applets don't initialize. Any idea?
<ZykoticK9> !repeat | footfetish
<ubottu> footfetish: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<chriswr> zykotick9, i just tried mounting using "sudo mount -o loop D2LOD.ISO C:" is that correct cause it gave me D2LOD.ISO so such file or directory , the file is on my desktop btw
<ZykoticK9> chriswr, C: is NOT a valid mount point!
<ZykoticK9> chriswr, you'd also have to be in the same directory as the ISO!
<chriswr> zykotick9, oh , what should i use as a mount point then?
<ZykoticK9> chriswr, "sudo mount -o loop /full/path/to/blah.iso /mnt" should work
<anemus> blip99: remove
<MrMichaelHill> anyone here play UT2004 in ubuntu 11.04... or any ubuntu to be honest?
<lolmatic> MrMichaelHill: yes i do
<ZykoticK9> MrMichaelHill, i certainly played in on 10.10 and earlier.
<MrMichaelHill> I can't get the sound working ZykoticK9
<MrMichaelHill> I've tried loads of different things!
<MrMichaelHill> been reading the forums for a few days too now! nothing seems to work :@
<chriswr> zykotick9, k tried that and it gave me you must specify the filesystem type
<ZykoticK9> chriswr, is it an actual ISO or some other type of image file?
<supitux> Hi everone, i got an error from kde partitionmanager when magnifying the extented partition (geometry) any ideas? i would be very pleased!
<jaberwokey> "FloodBot2 invites you to join #ubuntu"  ???
<chriswr> zykotick9, supposed to be an actual game iso , the folder it came in included 3 more which worked perfectly fine
<ZykoticK9> MrMichaelHill, have you tried "pasuspender /path/to/UT2004"?
<DynamicFail> I'm trying to work on some bash script that do various things when bandwidths to specific devices (IP's/subnets) reaches a certain level. Any ideas on how I might accomplish this. I haven't been able to find any sort of commandline tool that I could easily run and have a bash script read from (IE grep etc on the output of the program)
<ZykoticK9> !tab > chriswr
<ubottu> chriswr, please see my private message
<MrMichaelHill> ZykoticK9, no I have not
<ZykoticK9> chriswr, sorry - i don't know.  Best of luck.
<roadfish> how do I change KDE background from command-line?
<ZykoticK9> MrMichaelHill, that pasuspender turns off PulseAudio temporarily for the given program (worth a shot, not sure it will work)
<supitux> Hi everone, i got an error from kde partitionmanager when magnifying the extented partition (geometry) any ideas? i would be very pleased!
<mattmatteh> supitux: are you partitioning or fixing ?
<ZykoticK9> MrMichaelHill, i regret removing my alucidfs site right now, it had directions for UT etc.
<supitux> partitioning
<mattmatteh> supitux: what is the use of this disk ?
<MrMichaelHill> ZykoticK9, no luck I'm afraid :(
<ZykoticK9> MrMichaelHill, sorry - i got nothing then.  Good luck.
<mattmatteh> supitux: data and/or operating systems, and which operating systems ?
<chriswr> ZykoticK9, alright can you tell me how to direct my terminal to a certain folder?
<supitux> mattmatteh: win7 booot, win7 system primary each, ext. partition: 2ntfs +swap+2ext4
<footfetish> I have installed sun-java6-plugin via apt-get. However, Firefox says that no java plugin is installed.
<supitux> +freespace at the end
<ZykoticK9> chriswr, "cd /path/you/want"
<footfetish> ANy idea?
<chriswr> ZykoticK9, thnx
<ZykoticK9> footfetish, did you restart firefox?
<footfetish> ZykoticK9: yes
<supitux> mattmatteh: kubuntu did - during installing - change the ext partition: tossing free space at the end of partition
<MrMichaelHill> ZykoticK9, thank you anyway!
<supitux> mattmatteh: i am 100% sure that i did the right setting during partitioning process!!!
<nophone> hello
<footfetish> The Java plugin is also not shown in the plug in list in firefox. But sun-java6-plugin is installed for sure.
<mattmatteh> supitux: i was going to suggest gpt ( guid partition table ) instead of dpt ( dos partition table), but you want windows on that, and windows and anything modern does not work well at all.   does your computer have efi ( i assume not since you are tring to use dpt and windows 7 will not work with that and efi ) ?
<nophone> is this byoub terminal pretty popular? i notice it has some interesting information on the bottom of the terminal window
<mattmatteh> supitux: i have only used primary parititions when i used dpt, i never wasted my time with extented or logical
<ZykoticK9> MrMichaelHill, if you start UT from cli do you get an error "open /dev/[sound/]dsp: No such device"
<supitux> mattmatteh: sorry but what is efi?
<blip99> Hi, I've been trying to set up NVidia driver on my laptop for several days.  I just added the PPA http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu  and I installed nvidia-current and nvidia-settings, and restarted and also selected/activated the driver from the "Additional Drivers" tool.  but it doesn't work
<blip99> nvidia-xconfig isn't even installed... how can that be ??
<blip99> it should be inside the nvidia-current package
<nophone> blip99: maybe there's an apt-get for the driver you need?
<mattmatteh> supitux: intel firmware, replacement for crappy-pc-dos-bios
<nophone> i love apt get
<green91> apt >>> rpm
<nophone> apt >>> rpm ?
<mattmatteh> supitux: mainboards with efi are popping up all over, i see alot on newegg with it now.  its nice, i dont have any computers with it, my brother does, booting is sooooo much easier now ( except with windows, very difficult and a huge PITA )
<thunder1212> hhi
<chriswr> anyone have any idea why my sidebar on the left is only half the size as normal (ubuntu 11.04)?
<Aj_> is it possible to inject data using air-ng in ubuntu 11.04 using ralink rt61 chipset??
<supitux> mattmatteh: i dont know if i have efi, i just want to magnify my ext partition :-)
<mattmatteh> supitux: how old is the computer ?
<mattmatteh> supitux: have you used windows on it  ?
<SicilyBoy> Hi all
<ZykoticK9> MrMichaelHill, i found my notes -- try "sudo apt-get install alsa-oss oss-compat" then try again.  Good luck!
<supitux> mattmatteh: wanna know mainboard cpu?
<supitux> mattmatteh: its msi 770-c45, and phenom 2 x4
<exalt> my natty setup with KDE is so incredible slow anyone knows whats wrong ? sys specs: http://pastebin.com/kA6k6LtB , log: http://pastebin.com/J6xPdQtf
<supitux> mattmatteh: sure i use win7
<mattmatteh> supitux: i am going to make lunch in a moment.   i think you would know if you had efi, might be more like a gui boot screen.  and would be a pain to install windows on it with linux, because windows does not support gpt well
<Poptisse> Anyone here have extensive knowledge on fixing screen tearing in nvidia?
<gohdan> i grabbed the 'live-magic' pkg and was wondering if there was an alternate gui based builder similar to this available that allows me to specify which custom pkgs to include in the build
<ZykoticK9> Poptisse, enable vsync in both nvidia-settings and compiz
<iridium> exalt, glxinfo | egrep -i "direct|device|opengl"
<supitux> mattmatteh: but how can i solve the problem now? :-( i need free space and im annoyed of testing linux because it has switched the order of free space and partitions
<Poptisse> ZykoticK9 I have enabled vsync in both and that does not fix my issue :l
<ZykoticK9> Poptisse, ? dunno then.  Best of luck.
<Aj_> anyone using rt61 chipset here???
<chriswr> ZykoticK9, just thought i should let you know i had to "cd /path/to/desktop" then use iat , now the iso mounts fine , thnx again
<ZykoticK9> chriswr, nice - glad you figured it out.
<MrMichaelHill> ZykoticK9, just sent you a PM with what my console displayed, didn't seem to do the trick I'm afraid
<mattmatteh> supitux: not sure i can help, i dont use extented or logical dos partitions.  i might be able to try to help after i make lunch
<Poptisse> Screen tearing issue turning on vysync does not fix the issue - HELP!!!!!!
<ChaosSaber> anyway to copy n paste in Ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> MrMichaelHill, guess the solution in 11.04 is different, sorry I've got no further suggestions.  Best of luck.
<supitux> mattmatteh: okay i will look what my windows is telling me with the partitions and coming back and wait :>
<ChaosSaber> i killed my main drive but i can still access it until i format
<SicilyBoy> Does anyone have switchable graphics and Ati driver installed?
<thunder1212> hi, i want to install nvidia drivers but the ubuntu screen always gets distorted.. so i thought of installing experimental dri supportinf 3d for nvidia but i am not able to install it can someone help..
<exalt> iridium: http://pastebin.com/Np9sCdLT
<ZykoticK9> exalt, how much memory does your system have?  you are aware that KDE has the heaviest requirements of any DE/WM.
<ZykoticK9> exalt, Unity/Gnome3 excluded
<penlat_> what command is used to change ownership of a folder AND files within
<ZykoticK9> penlat_, "chown -R USER:USER /path/to/folder"
<ZykoticK9> penlat_, be careful with that!!!
<penlat_> zykotick9, ok.
<The_Pugilist> is there any way to repair bad blocks with ubuntu... sort of like chkdsk /r for windows?
<exalt> ZykoticK9: im aware that since 2.4 KDE has less requirements than gnome, which in 10.10 ran fine
<thunder1212> i want to install gnome 3 on ubuntu 10.04 lts what should i do?
<ZykoticK9> exalt, i find that difficult to believe (but possible i guess)
<exalt> ZykoticK9: and i asume when you looked at my specs my system could run KDE with ease
<ZykoticK9> exalt, everything but memory
<nophone> question: kde>gnome?
<exalt> 2 gigs of ram not enough ?
<nophone> gnome>kde?
<The_Pugilist> nophone, that is a matter of preference i think
<ZykoticK9> exalt, 2GB "should" be fine
<IdleOne> nophone: neither, pick the one you like
<penlat_> zykotick9, how do i change the group and its permissions
<nophone> what default installs with ubuntu 11.04? gnome right?
<ZykoticK9> penlat_, that's two separate issues.  change the ownership first, then the permissions.
<nophone> i'm installing "gnome with extras" right now
<penlat_> zykotick9, yes i changed ownership. now how to change permissions?
<nophone> im' intersted in making my computer look like osx or windows 7
<nophone> just for something to do
<ZykoticK9> penlat_, "chown -R :GROUP /path" then "chmod -R ugo+rwx /path"
<Poptisse> $80 to the person who can fix my screen tearing issue - and yes I have tried turning on vysync
<nophone> i seen themes, but is there a simple way to install themes?
<ZykoticK9> penlat_, the ugo+rwx is only an example!
<x404x> How to replace a bad drive in a mdadm raid6 on a 3ware 9500 controller ? If i just replace the drive then the new one will not attach
<nuke_> you have to tell it to rebuild using the new drive
<ZykoticK9> x404x, if you don't get an answer here you might want to try #ubuntu-server (they usually have more RAID experience)  good luck
<x404x> ah thanx zyko
<nuke_> I just replaced a drive in my 9650
<iridium> The_Pugilist,  do an fsck -c -c -f /dev/sdb1
<Poptisse> I AM GIVING $80 TO THE PERSON WHO FIXES MY VIDEO AND WINDOW SCREEN TEARING AND YES I HAVE TURNED ON VYSYNC!!!
<m1chael> i upgraded my ubuntu, and my screen is flickering/black, i drag the mousse around and click, and things become kind of visible, it's very random and weird.. i dont know what to do to fix this.. it's a dual boot with windows xp...
<iridium> but be aware that it will take hours
<oCean> Poptisse: please calm down
<IdleOne> Poptisse: drop the caps please
<x404x> it seems the new drive will not be a part of the raid , do i need to setup in 3ware bios first  and then rebuild ?
<x404x> maybe I can clone the bad drive first , then it will have raid info on it and then pretend I didnt replace it ;=)
<penlat_> zykotick9, ok everything worked. except that "others" not have read write. they should have no access
<sparky1> hello all! Using Ubuntu 9.10- works better on my Gateway Tablet PC than current Ubuntu - except screen rotation.. pen won't align.. any site to help . Thanks
<x404x> except the os wont even recognize it
<penlat_> zykotick9, *now
<mattmatteh> supitux: back
<thunder1212> or anyone explain how to fix boot screen after nvidia driver install, it never gets back to normal
<supitux> mattmatteh:     yes
<ZykoticK9> penlat_, "chmod -R o-rwx /path"
<iridium> exalt, you also might gain performance disabling compositing in kde... but is almost "last resort"
<mattmatteh> supitux: you said you are resizing ?
<supitux> yes magnifying
<thunder1212> Hyperbyte,
<arch_nme> anyone here from new zealnd?
<thunder1212> Hyperbyte, Hi
<oCean> arch_nme: hi, do you have a support question?
<supitux> mattmatteh: adding free space to the ext. partition
<LuckyY> Does anyone have any issues with ubuntu + iceweasel/firefox and tcp windowing issues?
<penlat_> zykotick9, that all worked! thanks alot
<mattmatteh> supitux: not sure i can help honestly, 1) i dont use exteneded or logical partitions 2) i dont resize ( i have but not with dos partitions )
<Corey> LuckyY: No, what are you seeing?
<IdleOne> arch_nme: might try #ubuntu-nz
<LuckyY> Cause when i wireshark the connection only the ubuntu/debian clients suffer from tcp windowing errors
<mattmatteh> supitux: pastebin your partition table
<arch_nme> oCean, only if you are from new zealand, I have a NZ specific support question
<LuckyY> fedora and backtrack (recompiled firefox) dont have any issues
<arch_nme> IdleOne, yeah no ones in there
<oCean> arch_nme: the best is to just ask your actual question
<IdleOne> arch_nme: if it is Ubuntu related, shoot.
<arch_nme> are you guys from new zealand?
<mattmatteh> arch_nme: why are you asking that ?
<gohdan> what is the most simplified manner of creating a custom live build without rematering an already existing iso?
<IdleOne> arch_nme: what does it matter. if it is an Ubuntu related issue we may be able to help
<IdleOne> gohdan: remastering would be the easy way.
<arch_nme> mattmatteh, cus I need to talk to someone from NZ
<IdleOne> !remaster > gohdan
<ubottu> gohdan, please see my private message
<Corey> LuckyY: What does sysctl net.ipv4.tcp_window_scaling say?
<Corey> arch_nme: #ubuntu-nz
<mattmatteh> arch_nme: i thought here was ubuntu support, not find friends in NZ
<thunder1212> IdleOne,
<thunder1212> IdleOne, Hi
<IdleOne> thunder1212: hello
<arch_nme> mattmatteh, well you thought wrong
<Corey> arch_nme: Enough.
<Aj_> does nayone use rt61 chipset here???
<guest> hello, my mouse stoped working! Can u help? It was after changing grub setting but i got them back and mouse still doesnt work!
<LuckyY> Corey: let me check i need to ask someones root perms
<Corey> LuckyY: You don't need root.
<IdleOne> arch_nme: no, he is right. Please stick to Ubuntu support questions
<x404x> hm I guess all in ubuntu-server are sleeping and nobody here knows how to replace a drive on 3ware 9500 series or ?
<thunder1212> IdleOne, I need some help with installing drivers for my nvidia card 8400GS
<LuckyY> Corey: 1
<LuckyY> yeah i found it
<x404x> I just found info on using the cli interface that i havent installed
<arch_nme> jsut stop talking to me if you are not from new zealand
<Corey> LuckyY: Okay then, not a window scaling issue I suspect. :-)
<IdleOne> thunder1212: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<LuckyY> but its not my laptop i use fedora and dont have any issues :)
<arch_nme> it's that easy
<supitux> mattmatteh: i used diskpart http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/851/diskpart.png/
<heynow2> how can i reboot and fix my mouse? donno why isnt working
<Aj_> air-ng with rt61 chipset???
<mattmatteh> supitux: i think fdisk will give more info
<mattmatteh> supitux: and thats fdisk from linux
<sparky1> hello.. I have a question :-)
<heynow2> how to get info why mouse istn working?
<thunder1212> IdleOne, after that the ubuntu splash screen gets distorted or goes away..
<IdleOne> thunder1212: not sure why you thought I could help you. Please just ask your question in the channel and if someone knows the answer they will give it to you.
<Paulo39> hi there
<ZykoticK9> thunder1212, proprietary nvidia is know to cause issues with the Plymouth screens - is that what you are talking about?  does Xorg work properly?
<Paulo39> i'm having a problem: some of my applets dont appear when i do Add to this Panel...
<makay> im having trouble installing pyopencl
<heynow2> after reboot my mouse doesnt work it starts working after replug! Canu u help?
<thunder1212> IdleOne, I thought u were the IdleOne thats why ; ) thnx anyways..
<Paulo39> i dont know why. how can i fix that?
<LuckyY> Corey: when i set the value to 0 its instant win
<aristidesfl> Help with wireless please: http://peg.gd/1A0
<arch_nme> IdleOne, you see your PM
<heynow2> after reboot my mouse doesnt work it starts working after replug! Canu u help?
<supitux> mattmatteh: okay then wait please, i have to boot from the livecd, here you can see the windows "sight" on the partition table http://imageshack.us/f/202/diskpart.png/
<szal> !repeat | heynow2
<ubottu> heynow2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<heynow2> sry i thought i had dc
<makay> hi guys, im having trouble isntalling "pyopencl"
<makay> anyone have any experience with this?
<chriswr> hey i just mounted an iso file in the terminal with no errors or anything but nothing pops up , do i have to click on something to run the cd?
<thunder1212> ZykoticK9, yes i want to enable compiz in ubuntu 10.04 but i dont want an ugly splash screen at boot up..
<ZykoticK9> chriswr, cd to where you mounted it
<oCean> makay: details?
<oCean> !info python-pyopencl
<ubottu> python-pyopencl (source: pyopencl): module to access OpenCL parallel computation API. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.92-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 529 kB, installed size 2384 kB (Only available for amd64 i386)
<ZykoticK9> thunder1212, it is possible to fix - there is a script at webupd8 for that.  Why bother?  is my opinion - good luck.
<oCean> makay: package python-pyopencl is in repositories (multiverse)^
<Chaser> Hi is there anything that can be used to highlight and make comments on PDF files ?
<chriswr> ZykoticK9, k i used "cd /mnt" still nothing , do i need to do something else?
<makay> oCean: im trying to run Phoenix miner, and i need pyopencl to do it, but when i "make" i get this: configure.py: error: no such option: --boost-thread-libname
<ZykoticK9> chriswr, and is what where you mounted it?  if you "ls" does it list things?
<richieuk> hi guys, turned on my ubuntu 10.04 today and it will not boot into graphical mode without using xstart, any ideas
<oCean> makay: never build it myself. Try installing from repository
<chriswr> ZykoticK9, yep lists all the files in it
<arch_nme> anyone from new zealnd shown up yet
<ZykoticK9> chriswr, so what's the issue then?
<Smilex> when I install boost with the package manager, where are the files placed?
<chriswr> ZykoticK9, i need to run the setup.exe in it
<ZykoticK9> chriswr, "wine setup.exe" then
<LuckyY> hmm now i have no youtube issues but still some gmail issues
<IdleOne> arch_nme: Last time I warn you. Ask a Ubuntu support related question or I will ban you.
<makay> oCean: installing via synaptic now, ill let you know how it goes
<chriswr> ZykoticK9, cool thnx again
<arch_nme> IdleOne, please don't make comments to me in this channel that are not related to the channel topic
<ZykoticK9> chriswr, glad to help
<Richjuk> hi guys, turned on my ubuntu 10.04 today and it will not boot into graphical mode without using xstart, any ideas, also on xstart its not letting me connect to wifi to so cant try to reinstall the DE incase thats the issue
<thunder1212> ZykoticK9, thnx :)
<ZykoticK9> Richjuk, does "sudo service gdm start" work?  and the command is startx
<supitux> mattmatteh: here is the kde partition magaer partition table http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/8/bildschirmfoto1c.png/
<Richjuk> it says job is already running gdm
<thunder1212> Bugs-Bunny, Hi
<ZykoticK9> Richjuk, can you ctrl+alt+f7 (or f8) and see a GUI?
<Yukinoroh> I need help! ubuntu minimal CD install doesn't detect either LAN or wifi... is that normal?
<mattmatteh> supitux: how about fdisk -l /dev/sda  ( assuming your disk is /dev/sda)
<Yukinoroh> I've checked the LAN, it is up
<ZykoticK9> Yukinoroh, i had an issue in minimal where it wouldn't see either of my NICs on an EEE 1005
<country0129> Using Ubuntu 11.04.  Trying to set up Brother MFC990CW all-in-1 printer/scanner/copier/fax.  Went to Bro for the driver.  Followed instructions, but the printer set-up can't find the driver when I try to use it.  Any experience here with that problem?
<ZykoticK9> Yukinoroh, there was a different result using 10.04LTS vs 10.10 BTW
<Richjuk> ZykoticK9, nope :(
<ZykoticK9> Richjuk, "sudo service gdm restart" would restart it - sounds like it's not going to work though, but worth a shot
<Yukinoroh> ZykoticK9: really? it's weird, I guess I'm going to stick with mandriva then (last version is more recent than ubuntu 10.04)... at least the minimal install works there :/
<b44> I started a file-downloader with wine and couldn't change the download directory C:/Temp  ..... Where to find the file after finishing download ??
<LuckyY> country0129: it seems to be only @ google ssl signin now
<ZykoticK9> b44, have a look in ~/.wine/drive_c
<Richjuk> no, just brings me back to the same tty1 screen ZykoticK9
<dw_> can anyone recommend a word processing or presentation program with fancy borders?
<b44> ZykoticK9: ah ... cool ;) ty
<country0129> I didn't understand you, LuckyY...sign in where?
<ZykoticK9> Richjuk, sorry i don't know then.  Good luck.
<Richjuk> no worries thanks for your help andy way mate, ZykoticK9
<LuckyY> country0129: nah at first had issues with dynamic windowing to youtube and gmail
<LuckyY> on the ubuntu client
<supitux> mattmatteh: http://imageshack.us/f/848/bildschirmfoto1bl.png/
<LuckyY> but they had some cookies for youtube (which is a google account)
<LuckyY> still debugging ( i blamed ubuntu for the wrong reason)
<Yukinoroh> ZykoticK9: I was using 11.04, was it what you tried too?
<country0129> Everything else works well.  Brother is a little late with drivers for Linux, and there's no workaround that I can find with Natty that works.  When I followed Brother's instructions, ...oh well.
<ZykoticK9> Yukinoroh, i've never used 11.04 (10.04LTS is the last Ubuntu I'll ever use, i've switched distros now)
<ZykoticK9> Yukinoroh, because of experimenting with Minimal actually - led me to Debian
<edbian> ZykoticK9: I use Debian :)
<country0129> I came to Natty from MEPIS.  Another Debian that worked well for me, but the repositories aren't as full.
<ZykoticK9> edbian, you're nick doesn't give it away ;)
<Yukinoroh> ZykoticK9: well what I was looking for with minimal is an install that allowed me to only download the packages I need - I happen to live in one of the three places on earth where internet connection is billed by the gigabyte
<edbian> ZykoticK9: I would have guessed you used Zykotick GNU/Linux (version 9.0)
<country0129> <--------<<<< command line dummy
<mattmatteh> supitux: ok, now that i can  see your partition layout, explain what you are trying to do and what is failing
<Yukinoroh> so downloading a huge DVD is not an option for me
<supitux> mattmatteh: i want to add some free space to the extended partition
<ZykoticK9> Yukinoroh, FYI the ubuntu minimal install is basically a Debian Netinstall, only using ubuntu repos.
<edbian> Yukinoroh: Well Ubuntu is rather large (about 700Mb) to download and 2Gb installed (small for a modern OS)
<Yukinoroh> edbian: yeah but I want to minimize my download to just what I need, to pay less money...
<edbian> Yukinoroh: But the minimal install won't really save you in downloading data.  It just downloads during the install rather than before
<makay> oCean: i installed pyopencl just fine, but now its saying it cant find "libopencl"
<country0129> Maybe want to order the full CD from Ubuntu...probably cheaper install than paying by the gb
<edbian> Yukinoroh: Either way you  have to download 99% of what is on the install CD.
<supitux> mattmatteh: it should be sda3: before installing i configured the partition like: the two ntfs, then the one for swap then 2 different ones with ext4 and some free space (quite 200gb) and some free space after ext. partition
<supitux> mattmatteh: after installing, ubuntu used the correct partitions but the free space was added to the rest at the end
<Yukinoroh> I'm going to try burning the mandriva boot, see if it detects my network card
<edbian> Yukinoroh: The live CD is Ubuntu with a couple tweaks to make it run on a CD.  The install differs little.  Does this make sense?  You have to download ubuntu to install it.  Whether you download it and burn it to a CD or download it during the installation you have to download it
<ugarit> I have 11.04 running on a dell inspiron e6400 running well and resolution is at 1280x800 but when I dock it the resolution on the docked display monitor is only 1024.  In windows it's much higher resoluiton when docked.  How do I get ubuntu to go to high res?
<country0129> Using Ubuntu 11.04.  Trying to set up Brother MFC990CW all-in-1 printer/scanner/copier/fax.  Went to Bro for the driver.  Followed instructions, but the printer set-up can't find the driver when I try to use it.  Any experience here with that problem?
<supitux> mattmatteh: now i need some space on one ntfs, but i cant expand the partition due to the minimum size of the ext. partition
<mattmatteh> is pastebinit on the livecd ?
<mattmatteh> supitux: try  fdisk -l /dev/sda | pastebinit
<ZykoticK9> mattmatteh, doubt it
<mattmatteh> supitux: that image site is horrible for console output, and i cant see all of it
<makay> hi people, im trying to run Phoenix miner but i get a "ImportError: libOpenCL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" error
<ugarit> I have 11.04 running on a dell inspiron e6400 running well and resolution is at 1280x800 but when I dock it the resolution on the docked display monitor is only 1024.  In windows it's much higher resoluiton when docked.  How do I get ubuntu to go to high res?
<makay> any suggestions?
<ZykoticK9> mattmatteh, you could try "fdisk -l /dev/sda | less" to get it a page at a time.
<supitux> mattmatteh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/631953/
<mattmatteh> ZykoticK9: how does that pastebin it ?
<nophone> hey i'm running 11.04 and i just went to "ubuntu software center" and typed in "gnome" and installed the first thing there and i would like to undo that without completely uninstalling gnome, am i safe to click "uninstall?
<ZykoticK9> mattmatteh, sorry got confused on who had the problem and who was the helper.  my bad.
<nophone> will i go back to the gnome as was installed by default with ubuntu?
<mattmatteh> ZykoticK9: :P
<m1chael> i upgraded my ubuntu, and my screen is flickering/black, i drag the mousse around and click, and things become kind of visible, it's very random and weird.. i dont know what to do to fix this.. it's a dual boot with windows xp...
<edbian> m1chael: Do you have a graphics card?  (How much ubuntu experience do you have btw? :) )
<mattmatteh> supitux: you are trying to extend partition 3 ?  i was thinking you could just make a 4th primary partition ?
<m1chael> i dont have much ubuntu experience
<nophone> how do i install kde?
<edbian> m1chael: Do you have a graphics card?
<supitux> mattmatteh: no i extend sda3 (the extended partition)
<m1chael> no, no graphics card
<edbian> m1chael: Can you boot into recovery mode?
<m1chael> ive never tried.. what would i do once i boot in to recovery mode?
<supitux> mattmatteh: so i removed the all the partitions safely during livecd for full access and tried to resize it
<mattmatteh> supitux: if your partitioning tools wont let you then i dont know why.  what is wrong with using makeing a 4th primary ?
<supitux> mattmatteh: i need the space at the partition ;)
<Core_UK> where are deleted files stored?
<mattmatteh> supitux: you removed all the partitions, you know thats a risk of data lose ?
<edbian> m1chael: Well I'd need you to tell me what driver you're using (by running sudo lspci -k) which will give a good chunk of output.
<mattmatteh> supitux: oh, you need to extend the the partitino in the 3rd primary ?
<supitux> mattmatteh: i mean i ejected all safely
<supitux> mattmatteh: unmount ;)
<Core_UK> where are deleted files stored?
<country0129> Using Ubuntu 11.04.  Trying to set up Brother MFC990CW all-in-1 printer/scanner/copier/fax.  Went to Bro for the driver.  Followed instructions, but the printer set-up can't find the driver when I try to use it.  Any experience here with that problem?
<slackaholic> Core_UK, if you remove it using rm you cant recover them
<mattmatteh> supitux: if you removed the partitins you could and probably will loose any data on the disk
<Core_UK> slackaholic: i deleted via GUI and i want to remove again to free the space for something else
<slackaholic> Core_UK open nautilus and go to the trash
<mattmatteh> Core_UK: there is an undelete for ext3 but requires that you umount the disk right away.
<supitux> mattmatteh: i mean unmount, sorry under windows it is "remove safefly" or sth like that^^
<slackaholic> Core_UK, they will be there
<mattmatteh> supitux: hope you have a back up of important data
<supitux> yes but i dont want to delete the partition and set up new
<supitux> mattmatteh: what does the geometry error mean? i can harly find something on the web
<Yukinoroh> plus the ubuntu install assumed I am in Asia as soon as I picked up Japanese for the install language :/
<country0129> Using Ubuntu 11.04.  Trying to set up Brother MFC990CW all-in-1 printer/scanner/copier/fax.  Went to Bro for the driver.  Followed instructions, but the printer set-up can't find the driver when I try to use it.  Any experience here with that problem?
<mattmatteh> supitux: sounds like something does not add up with the disk.  how old is that disk ?
<supitux> mattmatteh: 9month
<claviusmond> who can help me with kphotomanager? I cannot import any jpeg file, there is no error message, Am i doing something wrong?
<claviusmond> I cannot import any folder
<mattmatteh> supitux: did you do a bios update on that computer ?
<supitux> mattmatteh: before linux install yes
<boomboorum> Hi guys. How can I add flash plugin to chromium (cannot download due to some internet issues).  I have firefox 4   and google-chrome 10 installed both have flash support
<nit-wit> country0129, did you down load the debs or rpm
<country0129> Debs
<mattmatteh> supitux: what brand mainboard do you have ?
<nit-wit> country0129, how did you install the softwarecenter?
<country0129> dpkg -i --force install (deb)
<kate_r> hi
<ZykoticK9> country0129, are you using 64bit ubuntu?
<supitux> mattmatteh: msi 770-c45
<country0129> 32, and the deb was 32.
<kate_r> does anyone know how to connect a bluetooth headset? i'm following the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothHeadset but when i do
<kate_r> pactl load-module module-alsa-sink device=btheadset
<kate_r> i get an error saying module initialisation failed
<mattmatteh> supitux: give me a few min...
<nit-wit> country0129, personally i just use a gui gdebi, so the drivers are not in the setup list for printing?
<cyperbg> Anyone know why Team Viewer shows a black screen when connected to Ubuntu 11.04 when using 2 video cards. With 1 video card everything is just fine
<kate_r> when i run "pactl list" i don't see a module called "module-alsa-sink". is that module still in natty?
<nit-wit> *driver
<country0129> Actual deb was mfc990cw$$$$.1386
<supitux> mattmatteh: every time you want, if you get my problem i will feel like lotery winner :>
<nit-wit> country0129, I found the driver through the Ubuntu Forums seems pretty straight forward, maybe the force install is not the besrt install method for a 3rd party driver.
<country0129> No, they aren't.  Other brother stuff is, and I read through the list, installed all the brother stuff from the repository, tried again...no joy.  Unloaded all but the brother driver fromtheir sight.
<country0129> er, site
<nit-wit> *best
<ZykoticK9> kate_r, what version of Ubuntu are you using?  from 10.10 on it "should" almost work OOTB with Pulse
<kate_r> ZykoticK9, i'm running natty
<claviusmond> i find that all my K applications fail more ofthen than the rest, DO I have to download any patch?
<country0129> I'd followed the instructions at their site....but you may be right.  Do you have an url for that driver?
<kate_r> ZykoticK9, i can pair with it, but just that i can't find it under Sound input/output
<ZykoticK9> kate_r, you're following directions for Ubuntu Jaunty 9.04 -- see the very top of that page for 10.10 ON
<metoiro> How can I know if there is a keylogger in my ubuntu 10.4 ?
<metoiro> ??
<kate_r> ZykoticK9, yeah, do they not apply to natty as well? i can't seem to find documentation for natty, that's why.
<edbian> metoiro: Well if someone was really good at what they were doing you would never know.
<dell> D:
<ZykoticK9> kate_r, do you see the very top of that page?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothHeadset
<edbian> metoiro: One smart thing to do would be to watch outgoing network traffic.
<dell> Hi
<edbian> metoiro: using wireshark or tcpdump or nethogs
<dell> Im novice
<quix> hello, how can I have system-wide CMYK simulation on Ubuntu?
<kdllsoiel> (/var/log/rkhunter.log)
<nit-wit> country0129, http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html#MFC-990CW
<kate_r> ZykoticK9, yep. i've clicked on it and took me to the BluetoothSetup page
<dell> spanish
<metoiro> edbian: thx
<dell> ?????
<kate_r> ZykoticK9, in it, it says "For Bluetooth Headsets specifically refer to BluetoothHeadset" which points to the Jaunty instructions
<ZykoticK9> !es | dell
<ubottu> dell: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<nit-wit> country0129, I use gdebi as it will notice missing dependencies.
<country0129> That's where I went, Mr. *-wit...that's the instructions I followed.
<edbian> metoiro: Sure.  If you install things from the repos only you have very little to worry about.  most people don't even run virus scanners or malware removal apps (like malware bytes)
<dell> gracias
<dell> (Y)
<kdllsoiel> i cant access rkhunter log file in console says permission denied. in log viewer says impossible to open permission again. how to open pls (/var/log/rkhunter.log)
<ZykoticK9> kate_r, and on that BluetoothHeadset page at the top it talks about what to do for 10.10 ONwards - it's all Pulse now.
<country0129> I'll try gdebi.  It's in the repositories, right?
<kate_r> ZykoticK9, though it says for 10.10 and later, i can just go to Sound and find it. unfortunately it's not there.
<nit-wit> country0129, I figured it was, it is difficult to tell who your talking to if you do not tab the nick of who your talking to.
<ZykoticK9> kate_r, ummm, if it doesn't show up, I really don't know what to suggest.  Bluetooth was always a nightmare until 10.10, which on my system worked perfectly for two headsets.  Best of luck!
<country0129> Mr. Nit-wit...sorry about the protocol and many thanks for your suggestions.  I'll try to install gdebi and see if that helps.
<metoiro> edbian: No, I use a machine in a home of someone And I open my gmail, I think he have a keylogger in here machine
<kisplit> does anyone know of some software for linux that would allow me to run a command such as, 'open filename.ext' and depending on that extension 'open' will run the correct program that can handle this file?
<kisplit> I'm not on ubuntu btw, so gnome-open or whatever won't do
<kate_r> ZykoticK9, hmm ok
<edbian> metoiro: This is an Ubuntu machine?  (what do you mean 'no') ?
<mattmatteh> supitux: hdparm -N /dev/sda | pastebinit
<kdllsoiel> ne idea have tried sudo
<szymon_> hey
<kate_r> ZykoticK9, thanks anyway
<supitux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/631967/
<kdllsoiel> y cant access log file stupid
<szymon_> it is English forum
<szymon_> ?
<quix> Hello, does anybody know if it's possible to have system-wide CMYK simulation on Ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> kisplit, extensions are basically meaningless on GNU/Linux - it relies on the actual file type, rather then some arbitrary extions - but I'm not aware of a program that does what you are looking for.  Good luck.
<Dulak> kisplit: gnome-open works similarly to that
<metoiro> edbian: No to say that , it not sure to send a mail to her addresse, I stock information in machine
<kisplit> ZykoticK9: They aren't meaningless if you have software which interprets the extension. The other option would be looking at the magic header. I know this and is why I'm asking for software
<edbian> metoiro: I don't really understand
<kisplit> Dulak: What I'm looking for except a more general alternative xD
<kisplit> Dulak: I don't run gnome nor ubuntu
<kdllsoiel> also i clik on a .deb file to open after download i get message impossible to open gedit has not been able to detect the character encoding. how to get around this pls
<metoiro> edbian: it ok, I install chkrootkit
<kisplit> Ah just found the answer on #archlinux, xdg-open
<edbian> kdllsoiel: gedit opens text files.  a .deb is not a text file  gedit cannot open it  use gdebi
<edbian> metoiro: ooooook
<Dulak> kisplit: there is no generic one in linux, it's tied to you implementation,  even the windows one is for windows only
<kisplit> Dulak: Look into xdg-open
<kisplit> Dulak: already found the answer
<kdllsoiel> y is gedit trying to open it and not gdebi are file associations wrong somewhere
<Heston> is it normal to see a whole bunch of /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start instances in ps?
<kdllsoiel> not that i know what im talking about but there you go
<gohdan> metoiro: you may also want to boot a debain forensics -- or your favorite choice of -- live cd and run the tools against the drive outside infected system
<mattmatteh> supitux: ok, i was checking hpa.  i dont know the details of it, i got bitten by it once.  so that is not your issue.
<supitux> mattmatteh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/631967/
<supitux> mattmatteh: thats pity :(
<mattmatteh> supitux: i dont think i can help more since this looks like an issue with dos extended or logical partitions, and i have no experience with those.
<metoiro> gohdan: a debian forensics like what?
<kdllsoiel> i cant access rkhunter var log file permission denied also how do i make myself root admin all the time to access anything
<supitux> mattmatteh: you know any1 i can ask?
<davi> Ubuntu hardy release = Ubuntu 8.04 LTS ?
<gohdan> metoiro: an alternative you should also consult is rkhunter, and clam-av
<Pici> davi: yes
<davi> thanks Pici
<gohdan> metoiro: debian foresics is a set of tools maintained by the deb forensics team
<meganerd> Heston: It is normal if you are doing some sort of webserving with apache
<kdllsoiel> the text in the log file viewer has gone all strange. lines through it like a bad printer
<Heston> meganerd, so it's normal for apache with no mod's running?
<mattmatteh> supitux: you could ask in the forums
<nit-wit> kdllsoiel, you can install nautilus-gksu and have a right click admin access to the log files
<Heston> meganerd, i current just have an empty directory listing
<skfax> I keep getting grub errors when attempting to install Ubuntu, so I'm attempting to partition my drives manually. I'm setting up a 100 MB boot partition (ext4). It seems like there's a limit of 2 GB per swap partition though, and I read that you should have twice as much swap space as physical RAM. So should I set up 8x2 GB swap partitions if I have 8 GB RAM?
<meganerd> Heston: Yup.  On my box I have 11 of those
<gohdan> metoiro: is the machine suspected of infection a windows or *nix box?
<nit-wit> skfax, why the boot partition?
<Heston> meganerd, hmm ok, thanks
<Xeroz> Hey, I like nautilus showing me previews of thumbnails, but is there a shortcut to stop their loading? The problem is when I navigate to a directory with 1000+ images and it starts loading all those thumbnails files keep jumping on screen for five minutes making it impossible to do anything. I tried googling and hitting ESC; no solution  :/
<stercor> How do I get apps to not come up filling the whole screen?  I have 10.04 netbook-remix.
<centHOGG> skfax: gawd no on those swap partitions... swap space is overrated
<kdllsoiel> ah thanks. how do i open bitdefender download (.deb) wiuth gdebi then. it seems to want to open using the text file viewer
<meganerd> Heston: It should spawn more when it needs them, but it starts with a couple when idle
<skfax> nit-wit: I just read on some forum posts that it would fix my issue. The error message isn't very detailed
<Heston> meganerd, that's good to know
<nit-wit> skfax, do you have a link to that ?
<metoiro> gohdan: ubuntu
<BluesKaj> ok the depences are solved now , but it seems the desktop effects are still enabled but not in effect..suppose I should have expected that
<BluesKaj> dependencies
<hypercity> in 11.04 where can i add the options that were usualy added in xorg.conf, i needet fo r a radeon 9200 card
<skfax> nit-wit: It's something like "Executing grub install sda failed"
<Kindari> Hello folks, what should I do if unity just crashed (well, locked up completely) but I have ssh access. I'd rather avoid rebooting, got a few files open.
<nit-wit> skfax, can you run a script and post the text in a pastebin.http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<kdllsoiel> gedit has not been able to detect the character encoding. Please check that you are not trying to open a binary file. Select a character encoding from the menu and try again.
<nit-wit> http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<ZykoticK9> Kindari, "sudo service gdm restart" might work
<gohdan> metoiro: you should also check your /var/log , run a diff against any backups you may have and stop running untrusted code from ppa's or outside the main repos
<nit-wit> skfax, are you able to boot into the OS you want to control the boot?
<ZykoticK9> hypercity, if you NEED an xorg.conf it is possible to generate one, Xorg will use it.
<Kindari> ZykoticK9: no luck, thanks though.
<skfax> nit-wit: Well  my disks are formatted. I'm in Ubuntu booted straight from a flashdrive now. Sec, running the script you linked
<Kindari> It says it restarted and give the new pid but its still locked up.
<metoiro> gohdan: ppa's ?? what is this
<hypercity> ZykoticK9: xorg.conf is deprecated , xorg --configure wont work
<ZykoticK9> hypercity, actually it will!
<nit-wit> skfax, the script and the text that it generates will help thanks.;)
<gohdan> metoiro: ppa is a personal pkg archive. a way for devs to give easy access to precompiled binaries and updates of their code to ubuntu users
<bil21al> how can i come to know that which unity i m using 3d or 2d?? tell me the command? plzz
<kdllsoiel> how do u open a deb.run file
<androidbruce> hey guys how can i mount a media drive with fstab so that all anyone can rw
<skfax> nit-wit: http://pastebin.com/H5vD0VBt
<ZykoticK9> kdllsoiel, what is the actual file you are trying to install?  deb.run is highly suspicious.
<hypercity> ZykoticK9: just tried-it ,it will give an error about the number of managed screens, i'vd red something about kms and configure files in /usr/share/X11 but i need a template for the video configure file, the ones for mouse and keybord alredy exist
<androidbruce> right now my drive is mounted at /media/files/ with rw,user and it's owner is still root
<kdllsoiel> its a bitdefender for linux antivirus file
<Richjuk> bil21al, if you log out and get to the screen where you choose your environment you will see if its 2d or 3d there, if ure not sure which it is then i guess ure on the default 3d
<ZykoticK9> hypercity, "X -configure :1" might work for you (if you already have an xorg running)
<hypercity> thx i'll trieit
<skfax> nit-wit: If it matters, my 256 GB is composed of 4x64 GB in RAID 0
<bil21al> richjuk ; is there not any way.with out logout..and it was so fast that  not read able there
<gohdan> kdllsoiel: consult the BD support site, or try ./foo . you may have to mark the program as executable
<kdllsoiel> ok mark it as executable..
<safire> in inetd.conf, how do I specify arguements to programs?
<kdllsoiel> right ne quick way to do that pls
<safire> krb5_prop stream    tcp  nowait    root /usr/sbin/kpropd (here)?    kpropd
<kdllsoiel> ./foo
<nit-wit> skfax, I suspected somewhere in this  was raid or gpt, I'm not familiar with setting up booting with those, just regular partitioning, hold onto that script link though it will be a very needed tool.
<gohdan> kdllsoiel: easiest way is via the right-click context provided by the GUI
<kdllsoiel> right ok thanks
<Richjuk> ity only takes 2 seconds to log out and get to the password login screen bil21al  its prob the fastest way, when you click on you user id it will let you switch between 2d and 3 d
<kdllsoiel> will download nautilus gks somehting to access rkhunter log file in log viewer console too
<skfax> nit-wit: Ok cool. Thank you :-)
<kdllsoiel> blimey
<bil21al> ok
<gohdan> kdllsoiel: you do not literally run './foo'. $foo is a general naming convention. so you would './insert_your_binary_or_script_here' ... possibly
<Vino> my opengl application is just a black screen. any way to kill it without access to a terminal?
<ZykoticK9> gohdan, foo you --- that's "thank you" ;)
<kdllsoiel> ah. this is offending antivirus file   /home//Downloads/BitDefender-Antivirus-Scanner-7.6-4.linux-gcc4x.i586.deb.run
<Hellgineer> Hi, I'd like to have help with makefiles... anyone can direct me to the correct IRC channel?
<ZykoticK9> !virus | kdllsoiel
<ubottu> kdllsoiel: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<The_Pugilist> is there any way to repair bad blocks with ubuntu... sort of like chkdsk /r for windows?
<OerHeks> !fchk
<gohdan> ZykoticK9: i believe the correct syntax is 'thank foo' :P
<Onotole> Всё равно монитор неизвестный...
<kdllsoiel> it looks like a square not a box as others are. according to antivirus companies you do. there was an instance of a gnome app that was infected apparantley
<gohdan> !ru | Onotole
<ubottu> Onotole: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ZykoticK9> The_Pugilist, the chkdsk equivalant in linux is fsck
<aleprovencio> hello everyone, is there a way to change the mnemonic (accel key) of the gnome/nautilus's context menu ?
<Guest41927> I have a pretty retarded question, but it must be asked... Is there a way, with Natty as my primary OS, to then install Windows alongside it, and edit GRUB so that it chainloads Win7? I used GParted earlier, and could not boot into Ubuntu afterward, only Windows, no matter what I did.
<nit-wit> skfax, here is a link check out the fakeraid link within it as well, with one hd I wonder what the best way to go is. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Raid
<edbian> Guest41927: It is possible
<edbian> !grub-repair
<DJones> Guest41927: You can, but you need to reinstall grub you've installed windows
<DJones> !grub | Guest41927
<ubottu> Guest41927: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<DJones> Guest41927: See that link to restore grub
<ayambit> Anybody tried Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud?
<edbian> Guest41927: I am not sure how to install windows along side linux when windows comes second.  I konw that it is possible.
<edbian> Guest41927: And grub is the reason you couldn't boot anything.
<bil21al> richjuk ; i have restrt my pc there is no any option of 2d and 3d..so what type m i using now???
<skfax> nit-wit: Yeah, sounds like I have a "FakeRaid" solution. Thanks for the link, looking into it :)
<nit-wit> Guest41927, install W7 then boot the Natty cd and use the commands here to reload grub2 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Copy%20LiveCD%20Files
<ZykoticK9> bil21al, 3d probably, did you install the 2d version?
<Galvatron> Guest41927: After you recover GRUB, you can use Startup Manager (sudo apt-get install startupmanager) to set Windows as a default OS, if I've uderstood correctly.
<Guest41927> @nit-wit
<kdllsoiel> welll lets work it out from common sense. alot of nasty little programmers, a program that could infect siemens control mechanisms for nuclear industry, i mean you even hear of stuff that could infect hardware. so i think your all a bit ccomplacent. not paranoid enough. unless its linux users that write all the viruses. he heh. or antivirus people themselves heh
<Guest41927> Danke,
<nit-wit> skfax, no problem this is an area amongst others I am weak in, it helps me as well.;)
<ayambit> Nobody tried it?
<Richjuk> bil21al,  i didnt say restart i said log out... on to the screen that alows you to switch users, once you select your user there is an option that appears to change environment
<Pici> ayambit: This channel is more for desktop support, for more info, try #ubuntu-server and #ubuntu-cloud
<BajK> where do I get makedepend for natty?
<gohdan> !tell kdllsoiel about selinux
<ubottu> kdllsoiel, please see my private message
<nit-wit> Guest41927, grub2 has the OS-prober it finds all operating systems and puts a stanza in the grub menu for your pleasure.
<ayambit> Pici: thanks
<Galvatron> kdllsoiel: This channel is not dedicatet for discussing subjests other than Ubuntu support. You may use #ubuntu-offtopic for this.
<bil21al> zykotick9:  no..i have not installed it.there is no option of 2d or 3d..is there not any other  way to find out.like from terminal command
<kdllsoiel> oooh a private msg. i didnt know u could get one. what is selinux when at home
<ZykoticK9> bil21al, by default (it is my understanding) that 11.04 has Unity 3d and Classic installed by default -- with 11.10 you will have Unity 2D and 3D installed by default
<Hellgineer> I need simple help with a Makefile... where can I ask my question? (IRC channel? Here?)
<ZykoticK9> Hellgineer, what are you installing?  seek the programs support channel.
<bil21al> yes when i click on user name than the option come beside  logof button is present.there is no 2d or 3d now what is m i using???
<kdllsoiel> thanks for msg have opened support page ta
<Hellgineer> ZykoticK9: Not installing anything, I'm developping
<dalek_> linuxmao
<ZykoticK9> Hellgineer, ahhh, ? dunno then.
<Hellgineer> ZykoticK9: no problems
<Galvatron> Hellgineer: Go on
<Hellgineer> Galvatron: My program is divided like this-> src/ obj/ lib/
<lonix> i hate scripting
<The_Kingdom> أهلين
<Hellgineer> Galvatron: src/ for *.c ; obj/ for *.o; lib/ for headers
<random00> hello, I need a client of vpn with this function http://bit.ly/kRkBZb, could anybody help me???
<Hellgineer> Galvatron: Here is the makefile so far
<gohdan> !ir | The_Kingdom
<ubottu> The_Kingdom: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<Hellgineer> Galvatron:
<Hellgineer>   1 CC = gcc
<Hellgineer>   2 CFLAGS = -Wall
<Hellgineer>   3 LIB = lib
<Hellgineer>   4 BIN = test
<FloodBot1> Hellgineer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hellgineer>   5 OBJ = obj/main.o
<The_Kingdom> ubottu : Arabic ^_^
<Richjuk> is there a way i can connect to a wifi network without a desktop environment as my 11.04 will not boot up correctly,  and it needs to connect to the net to repair broken packages in recovery mode
<aleprovencio> hello everyone, is there a way to change the mnemonic (accel key) of the gnome/nautilus's context menu ?
<Hellgineer> Galvatron: I don't want to depend on writing all the sources/objects... is there a way?
<ZykoticK9> Richjuk, yes - by using /etc/network/interfaces (but don't ask me how)  Good luck.  Actually wicd also has a console option - but without network that probably doesn't help you.
<jscript> can someone help me answer some general questions about ubuntu and windows
<PythonSnake> hi
<Luxe> Impact almost makes it impossible to read anything -.-
<The_Kingdom> كيف أفعل تعدد اللمس في لوحة اللمس ؟
<PythonSnake> is there a way to access ext4 with windows 7 ?
<random00> hello, I need a client of vpn with this function http://bit.ly/kRkBZb, could anybody help me???
<Luxe> Wow.
<Luxe> The_Kingdom.
<Luxe> Arabic?
<Luxe> :o
<lonix> i want to make a a file that has this format http://pastebin.com/UUuK0Qg7 i need to use for further scripting
<PythonSnake> lol
<Richjuk> thanks ZykoticK9
<PythonSnake> sabakon kaira
 * Luxe racks his brain for his translating.
<Luxe> I used to speak Arabic fluently.
<Luxe> IDK where it went.
<Galvatron> Hellgineer: Sorry, but I'm afraid I can't help you with this.
<The_Kingdom> luxe : yes
<Galvatron> jscript: What is it?
<Hellgineer> Galvatron: No problem
<EgyParadox> The_Kingdom #ubuntu-eg
<ZykoticK9> PythonSnake, ext4 i don't think so.
<PythonSnake> :(
<gohdan> The_Kingdom: i tried !ar but its argentinian
<razup> hello , i downloaded ubuntu-11.04-dvd-amd64 , i burned 2 discs and then when i want to intall i got that error :  Can not mount /dev/loop0 (cdrom/casperfilesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs
<Guest41927> !fa
<Guest41927> wrong window, my bad
<PythonSnake> can swap be logical ?
<ZykoticK9> PythonSnake, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1181698 seems to backup my statement.
<ZykoticK9> PythonSnake, yes swap can be on a logical partition!  very common actually.
<ManFriday> hello
<BajK> man why the hell does natty NOT REMEMBER ANY POLKIT STUFF -.- this PISSES me off, seriously.
<newnick> Daemeon
<newnick> grr
<PythonSnake> ZykoticK is logical better than primary ?
<BajK> where can I set the time policykit remembers an authorization? it seems its set to 1 minute or so
<nophone> woo
<ZykoticK9> PythonSnake, no - they are basically the same (it's just BIOS has a 4 partition limit that extended/logical gets around)
<nophone> my ubuntu now thinks it's osx leopard haha
<nophone> i'm such a badass
<razup> hello , i downloaded ubuntu-11.04-dvd-amd64 , i burned 2 discs and then when i want to intall i got that error :  Can not mount /dev/loop0 (cdrom/casperfilesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs
<random00> hello, I need a client of vpn with this function http://bit.ly/kRkBZb, could anybody help me???
<Galvatron> nophone: What do you mean?
<bobdillanismybit> Says you.... What proof do you have, nophone? :P
<ZykoticK9> nophone, your Ubuntu is now proprietary freedom-hating garbage?  I don't think so ;)
<gohdan> !arabic | The_Kingdom
<ubottu> The_Kingdom: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<PythonSnake> how to dual boot ubuntu windows and mac osx ?
<aguitel> what the best way to install flash in 64-bits system?
<bobdillanismybit> @PythonSnake.... Are you using a PC or a Mac?
<PI_314> aguitel: the current flash plugin from the standard repository works fine for me
<Galvatron> aguitel: Have you tried "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer"?
<aguitel> Galvatron, it crash many times
<PI_314> aguitel I have had the same problem. but after an update everything is fine.
<bobdillanismybit> @PythonSnake.... Are you using a PC or a Mac?
<ZykoticK9> aguitel, i believe flashplugin-installer is probably installing a 32bit version - there is an alpha/beta 64bit flash available from adobe somewhere.
<razup> hello , i downloaded ubuntu-11.04-dvd-amd64 , i burned 2 discs and then when i want to intall i got that error :  Can not mount /dev/loop0 (cdrom/casperfilesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs
<aguitel> PI_314, i am in 10.04
<PI_314> I have 11.04
<PI_314> dont know if they have the same flash versions
<aguitel> ZykoticK9, i see but where to put it?
<Galvatron> razup: Try Gnome Baker instead of Brasero junk.
<aguitel> http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/flashplayer10_2_p3_64bit_linux_111710.tar.gz
<ZykoticK9> aguitel, i've said it before but... "adobe = fail" except for as mneptok pointed out last night - Adobe WanKenobi ;)  Sorry I don't use Adobe's flash anymore - so i have no ideas.
<nopz__> Hi
<nopz__> I have a problem with mu ati radeon 6870.
<razup> hello , i downloaded ubuntu-11.04-dvd-amd64 , i burned 2 discs and then when i want to intall i got that error :  Can not mount /dev/loop0 (cdrom/casperfilesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs
<nopz__> aticonfig: No supported adapters detected
<aguitel> where to copy the file;libflashplayer.so in the system?
<PI_314> razup: are you shure the CDs are ok? have you checked them?
<ar0war0w> I recently got a laptop, and installed Ubuntu on it, but it crashes randomly.  Very often it will be during an install with apt-get, and after restarting it will crash again, unless i finish the install in a recovery shell
<razup> PI_314 : how to check them ?
<ar0war0w> but it also crashes for other stuff as well
<dlumberg> any gnome-shell folks around, my GDM stopped working after an update from the PPA today...
<PI_314> razup with your burning program
<razup> its nero 10..
<razup> slow speed 4x
<Galvatron> razup: Why DVD, since packages get outdated fairly quick? Use normal CD and drop Brasero for Gnome Baker or something else if you haven't yet.
<ksinkar> hi guys, what is the channel that can help with ubuntu ppa
<PI_314> there should be an option. verify disc or something like that
<jimmy_the_ask> hey
<PI_314> nopz_ have you installed an X server?
<razup> cd version its better ?
<jimmy_the_ask> i got ubuntu livecd and have no idea how can i run my internet
<Galvatron> ksinkar: Simply ask
<jimmy_the_ask> could You please help me to configure it? [wifii]
<szal> !wifi | jimmy_the_ask
<ubottu> jimmy_the_ask: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Galvatron> ksinkar: At worst you'll be redirected to more appropriate place
<jimmy_the_ask> thanks
<nophone> gedit
<skfax> Having some troubles installing Ubuntu on a RAID 0 setup. Getting the error "Executing 'grub-install /dev/mapper' failed. This is a fatal error.".
<PI_314> skfax maybe you have a wrong raid driver?
<ar0war0w> Can anyone help me out?  I got a new laptop, and ubuntu is crashing at random (although more often when I install via apt-get)
<ZykoticK9> skfax, are you trying to use a LiveCD - I believe you need to use Alternate to install onto RAID
<lafon> is there any particular reason why i cannot type with empathy in unity?
<Galvatron> razup: Unless you have a fairly slow internet, or no internet at all.
<andregabriel> after installing gem install heroku, terminal does not find the command heroku neither bundle exec heroku.... anyone can help me out?
<skfax> PI_314: That might be it. I haven't selected any manually though
<skfax> ZykoticK9: Yes, I'm using a LiveCD (on a flashdrive). I'll look into the Alternate thing
<razup> Galvatron : i have 12mb
<razup> and my computer its i7
<ZykoticK9> !alternate > skfax
<ubottu> skfax, please see my private message
<IShotJesus> <- Jewish
<random00> hello, I need a client of vpn with this function http://bit.ly/kRkBZb, could anybody help me???
<Galvatron> razup: I have 10Mb. You can definitely fully depend on repos.
<philipballew> would anyone recommend a good terminal based music player
<Galvatron> razup: Even with 2Mb you don't need a whole DVD
<PI_314> random00: why do you need that?
<razup> so what to do..
<lafon> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dob1> hi, why ubuntu connect to the lan only when a user login ?
<ZykoticK9> dob1, nm-applet only runs when the user is logged in
<edbian> dob1: By default wired connections are active before anyone logs in.
<ar0war0w> join #wicd
<ar0war0w> sorry
<edbian> ar0war0w: Is that a command?
<dob1> edbian: it doesn't seem like that
<ar0war0w> yea
<Moimli> OMG the IE9 add!
<ar0war0w> edbian: yea, sorry typo
<claviusmond> kphotomanager help please
<aleprovencio> hello everyone, is there a way to change the mnemonic (accel key) of an item in the gnome/nautilus's context menu ?
<Moimli> THAT SUCKS
<oCean> !afk > ceed^`away
<ubottu> ceed^`away, please see my private message
<edbian> dob1: mmm, you an also add auto eth0; iface eth0 inet dhcp   to your /etc/network/interfaces file (that's two lines)
<ZykoticK9> dob1, if you don't use nm-applet and use /etc/network/interfaces instead it will happen on boot, before your user logs in - not so "easy" to config
<edbian> dob1: We are talking about wired right? Wireless is not as easy.
<skfax> ZykoticK9: Thanks for the info. Is it possible to rewrite the contents of the flashdrive I'm currently using as a LiveCD?
<dob1> edbian: yes wired
<edbian> dob1: Then add those lines :)  (the auto is what turns it on and connects at boot)
<dob1> thanks guys
<ZykoticK9> skfax, not sure sorry
<edbian> dob1: sure
<IShotJesus> Twas insult that lead to injury, twas injury that lead to more insults... Twas these insults that lead to Microsoft and Mac....For years this circle went 'round and 'round, but now Ubuntu's come to town... With Open-Source, we'll rule the world, UBUNTU LINUX BOYS AND GIRLS!!!
<IShotJesus> haha
<maco> IShotJesus: thats not related to tech support. take it elsewhere
<IShotJesus> ::bow:: Thank you, thank you, I'll be here all week :P
<extraclassic> doesn't really rhyme either
<oCean> IShotJesus: not with that attitude, you won't
<IShotJesus> Wasn't supposed to, that's what endlessly working on my natty install and losing sleep has done to me
<trupheenix> how can i find out where the files of a .deb package were installed?
<oCean> trupheenix: dpkg -L packagename
<bthornton> Is anyone else here (who is running Natty, Gnome Classic) having a problem with the Sound/volume icon just disappearing randomly? I also lose the ability to adjust my volume. Any idea how to get it back?
<bthornton> (without logging out)
<ksinkar> Galvatron: is there any irc for ubuntu package maintainers?
<ksinkar> Galvatron: i guess this is only for end users
<gohdan> ksinkar: youre better off posting to the mailing lists than irc for ubu devs
<lafon> avi playback works but wma does not in ubuntu 10.04 any idea how to fix?
<ksinkar> gohdan: thank you
<IShotJesus> @lafon if I'm not mistaken, you should be able to use VLC to play damned near anything
<WXZ> if I want to install a version of a package that isn't in the repositories, how do I do it without blowing up my computer?
<gohdan> lafon: or install the codecs for you player
<lafon> ahhh but isnt vlc huge? 80 mb or something?
<gohdan> lafon: its like 18-25 or something like that
<ZykoticK9> lafon, if you've already install ubuntu-restricted-extras try w32codecs from medibuntu
<IShotJesus> haha. VLC is tiny as hell
<ar0war0w> Does anyone know why my computer is crashing randomly?  It happens more often when I am in the middle of installing something with apt-get
<szal> !language | IShotJesus
<ubottu> IShotJesus: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<lafon> not on a 28 kbps connection
<IShotJesus> :P
<oCean> WXZ: there might be a PPA for whatever software you need. But that's 3rd party repositories, and thus not supported here
<WXZ> ok, thanks
<IShotJesus> @lafon: Why such a slow connection?
<IShotJesus> Just curious.
<lafon> IShotJesus: location
<lafon> ZykoticK9: ill keep that in mind
<PythonSnake> :D
<Kyle__> What's the proper ubuntuish way to set a system-wide proxy.
<lafon> is there a reason why chromium doesn't stay defaulted?
<gohdan> lafon: another browser is probably competing with it
<lafon> theres only firefox on here
<lafon> brand new wubi install
<spc_in_plc> install chromium then
<centHOGG> don't you get tired of desktops here... go cli
<random00> hello, I need a client of vpn with this function http://bit.ly/kRkBZb, could anybody help me???
<lafon> spc_in_plc; i did
<lafon> why would i ask otherwise?
<lonix> quick one, how do i manupulate output tor remove 1st. char
<gohdan> lafon: FF has an option to become the default automagically upon startup. uncheck it in prefs
<ZykoticK9> lafon, you might want to try "sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser" in a terminal and see what it is set to (or change it) - there is also gnome-www-browser option
<lonix> i presume sed would be nice but i never understood how to use it
<aleprovencio> hello everyone, is there a way to change the mnemonic (accel key) of an item in the gnome/nautilus's context menu ?
<spc_in_plc> is wubi any good?
<poopstick01> nice
<poopstick01> hello all
<lafon> spc_in_plc: its ok, allows for easy uninstall
<ZykoticK9> spc_in_plc, making GNU/Linux rely on Windows is a terrible idea IMO
<szal> poopstick01: you might want to change your nick to something more appropriate
<lafon> its really just a test
<poopstick01> rofl i agreee
<poopstick01> ubuntu 10.10 user here
<gohdan> lafon: thats what a live cd is for and that way it runs on real iron
<spc_in_plc> I know. Windows itself is a terrible idea
<poopstick01> wincrap
<centHOGG> only 95% of the desktop market
<Corey> poopstick01: Change your nick, please.
<centHOGG> only 95% of enterprise
<poopstick01> eh i find more and mroe people switching to bubuntu
<poopstick01> Ubuntu
<poopstick01> sorry
<ZykoticK9> centHOGG, "tyranny of the majority" doesn't make it right
<spc_in_plc> I guess people are not used to free stuff
<lafon> gohdan: didn't have any external media. I did have hi-speed internet
<centHOGG> pleez
<szal> centHOGG: enterprise desktops, to be precise
<nsahoo> hi .. how can i add a service to auto start everytime the system boots?
<szal> other than that, this is not the place to discuss Windows market share ;)
<gohdan> lafon: pixie boot for the win
<lafon> so where is that auto-default option in FF? chromium still fails to default
<poopstick01> any music producers in here ueing the ubuntu?
<gohdan> edit> prefs >advanced > general
<lafon> gohdan: have never heard of it. :P
<gohdan> lafon: https://boot.kernel.org/
<ubun> does anyone know how to install  EASYCAP on ubuntu 10.04 32bit
<lafon> did that and it did not work
<spc_in_plc> ubun: what's EASYCAP?
<spc_in_plc> lafon, uninstall firefox
<gohdan> lafon: try the Ultimate Boot CD. it has pxeknife and all that stuff on it already. easy grub navigation too
<lafon> gohdan: i have absolutely no external media (cd, usb, floppy)
<ubun> eaycapture to connect video devices and record directly to pc
<gohdan> lafon: derp
<spc_in_plc> ubun, is it a windows app?
<ZykoticK9> ubun, you might be interested (if you haven't already see it) in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=662531
<ZykoticK9> spc_in_plc, hardware
<lafon> btw chromium still won't default
<ZykoticK9> lafon, you might want to try "sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser" in a terminal and see what it is set to (or change it) - there is also gnome-www-browser option
<spc_in_plc> ZykoticK9, oooooohhh
<ubun> yeah...  @ZykoticK9 ill look thank you
<centHOGG> chromium.... wait for it....
<centHOGG> BWHAHAAAAHAAAA
<mattpfeif9> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 11.04 and when it booted up the graphics were extremely distorted. Now it's running in Ubuntu Classic mode which is a little better, but it's still distorted. The screen in shifted over, so a few centimeters on the bottom of the screen is on the top and a few centimeters of the left side of the screen are on the right. When I want to click something with my mouse I have to aim a centimeter or so above i
<mattpfeif9> I have tried enabling the additional drivers as well
<mattpfeif9> Any ideas?
<centHOGG> v11.04 = misstep
<richiejuk> mattpfeif9, what graphics card do you have
<mattpfeif9> why is that?
<cordette> re
<cordette> hello
<mattpfeif9> richiejuk, it's nVidia I think, how do I find the exact model?
<ZykoticK9> mattpfeif9, "lspci | grep -i vga"
<qin> centHOGG: You bot or something?
<ar0war0w> My computer is crashing semmingly randomly.  Typically after I login.  It often crashes in the middle of installing something via apt-get.  Can anyone tell me why?
<spc_in_plc> ar0war0w, wow...that's one heck of a computer :P
<lafon> ZykoticK9: didn't work
<mattpfeif9> richiejuk, nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce 4 MX - nForce GPU] (rev a3)
<ZykoticK9> lafon, ?
<szal> lafon: "didn't work" is NOT a precise error description
<Dulak> ar0war0w: do you have extra visual effects enabled in System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Visual Effects?
<lafon> sorry, chromium still won't default
<ar0war0w> spc_in_plc: The computer is new, and the specs are fine enough.  When it crashes, it flashes to a terminal, and things are getting "sigterm"'d so I think It's a sw problem
<spc_in_plc> lafon, go to System Information >> Default Applications
<richiejuk> if you go to Additional drivers and do a search there it should come up with the driver, otherwise go to the nvidea site and look up the driver for the nvidea card you have there, thats what i did, works fine now
<ar0war0w> Dulak: Nope.
<Dulak> ar0war0w: is it set to none?
<ar0war0w> Dulak: The visual effects menu isn't even showing up, actually
<lafon> which i find how in natty?
<svnissen__> @mattpfeif9: might be a stupif question, but did you Auto-Calibrate your Monitor?
<Dulak> ar0war0w: nifty, it's a tab across the top of the appearance prefs, it's been there for a very long time...
<spc_in_plc> lafon, should be able to find it in that search menu
<ar0war0w> Dulak: Theme/background/fonts are all there. but only those 3 tabs
<lafon> what happened to gdebi?
<ar0war0w> Dulak: I've seen the tab you are talking about on my other comp, but it's not showing up here.
<spc_in_plc> lafon, I am using GNOME 3 instead of UNITY
<Dulak> ar0war0w: well it's not what it was on my computer then, I had problems like you describe and turning off those effects stopped the crashes
<doug_> I have an IPv6-enabled firewall using ubuntu-server 10.04.  It runs for a day or two, then stops responding to IPv6, but continues to work on IPv4 just fine.  When this happens, the syslog starts filling up with the following error message: "ICMPv6 ND: ndisc_build_skb() failed to allocate an skb, err=-11".  I haven't been able to find any info regarding cause or solution.  Does anyone know of a possible solution?
<ar0war0w> Dulak: So it might just be too much running on bootup?  Do you know how to turn off nautilus-icon-caching?
<lafon> thanks spc_in_plc
<spc_in_plc> lafon, did that work?
<lafon> yup
<chrome_> the side bar in unity does not hide itself? why? how can I change this beahviour?
<spc_in_plc> lafon, woohoo Chromium it is :P
<lafon> spc_in_plc: yup
<coz_> hey all
<Dulak> ar0war0w: you mean thumbnailing?  The icon cache would cause weird glitches in the appearance of icons, I don't know that it could even cause intermittant crashes unless the problem is your hdd maybe
<ubun> @ZykoticK9 ive seen a more up to date one, but i think its me. i really dont know what im doing
<ar0war0w> Dulak: Might be my hdd, but it's new so idk.  any way to check?
<ZykoticK9> ubun, sorry I'm no help - i certainly don't own that device / never used it.  Best of luck.
<goodbyemrevans> My Asus EeepC 1015p has a problem with the keyboard - it is as if the numlock key is stuck even though i've disabled that key with xmodmap.  Before I log into Ubuntu, the keyboard works normally, but once I've logged in, the mapping changes.  This persists in the virtual terminals.
<chrome_> Dulak: some icons are not showing in my ubuntu. Like the Konsole one. Why?
<ubun> ZykoticK9 thanks for the help
<random00> hello, I need a client of vpn with this function http://bit.ly/kRkBZb, could anybody help me???
<Dulak> ar0war0w: look in /var/log/messages for I/O errors, if its sata, look into the smartctl command for checking the drive health
<aleprovencio> hello everyone, is there a way to change the mnemonic (accel key) of an item in the gnome/nautilus's context menu ?
<Kyle__> Is there a way to disable all keyboard shortcuts systemwide?
<ZykoticK9> aleprovencio, ok you've asked enough, I'll bite - what is a mnemonic or accel key?
<Dulak> chrome_: I have no idea, but I don't use kde, if it's like gnome there is a way to force it to recreate the icon cache it uses, though no idea how to do that for kde
<coz_> Kyle__,  well,, possibly
<coz_> Kyle__,  may I ask the reason for this?
<chrome_> Dulak: I'm using unity
<wols> ZykoticK9: alt+f for "file for example?
<chrome_> ok
<chrome_> thanks
<chrome_> How can I repair my whole ubuntu installation?
<james_1313> My microphone isnt working on my acer netbook when Im using skype, can anyone help??
<ZykoticK9> wols, thanks - what are you doing in Ubuntu ;)
<Dulak> chrome_: konsole is a kde app, so I'm gonna guess there is something causing kde icons not to show?
<Kyle__> coz_: Because I have a bunch of vms and the default keyboard shortcuts are interfering with vncing to them.  And from vnc, I never use any of those shortcuts anyway.
<wols> ZykoticK9: slumming? :P. checking something
<coz_> james_1313,  did you already check alsamixer in terminal,,,yes?
<spc_in_plc> chrome_, how is your hdd partitioned ?
<wols> chrome_: there is no answer to such a ridiculously broad non-question. state the actual problem
<chrome_> spc_in_plc: just one partition
<james_1313> coz: right now it is pulseaudio that is controlling everything
<wols> ZykoticK9: may I PM you for a short question?
<aleprovencio> ZykoticK9, :) mnemonic is the letter with a little line beneath it so you can press that letter on the keyboard in order to access that item
<coz_> Kyle__,   I see,, did you look to disable most of them under gnome-keybinding-properties ?
<ZykoticK9> wols, of course!
<chrome_> wols: that's why I'm gonna reinstall ubuntu. There's a lot of icons that do not show. And the unity bar does not hide itself.
<lesley> Hello, I seem to be having an Authentication problem in Ubuntu Studio 10.10.
<spc_in_plc> chrome_, next time you install Ubuntu or any linux distro. make a seperate partition for / and home
<Kyle__> coz_: want to disable them systemically, not just for the current user.
<coz_> Kyle__,  just click each and hit backspace to disable them
<coz_> Kyle__,  ah hmm,, hold on let me check
<aleprovencio> ZykoticK9, these are localization dependant, i mean you change gnome's language, they change too
<chrome_> spc_in_plc: ok. I will do that
<wols> chrome_: then next time, ask for why icons don't show (tell which icons) and ask about the other problems you have with unity directly. your initial question was to broad to be answerable
<spc_in_plc> chrome_, but if Unity is giving you hell, then logout and chose GNOME Classic as environment
<tiago> does anybody knows how to scp a file from a remote server to my local machine, given that I have to bounce from another ssh accessible server to access  it
<chrome_> wols: you right, sorry
<james_1313> anyybody? My microphone isnt working on my acer netbook when Im using skype, can anyone help??
<tiago> command-line and nautilus way
<wols> chrome_: unfortunately I can't help you since I don't use or like unity :)
<mattpfeif9> I'm trying to install the nvidia drivers and it says i must exit x server before installing. How do I do this?
<Dulak> it's horrid, I agree
<james_1313> My microphone isnt working on my acer netbook when Im using skype, can anyone help??
<maxell> Have you checked that its not muted in sound preferences?
<james_1313> yes
<OY1R> Q: any software for ubuntu than i can use to make video/image album dvd's with graphical user interfaces ?
<ZykoticK9> mattpfeif9, "sudo service gdm stop"
<spc_in_plc> tiago, I guess you can install openssh on your local machine, and scp files from your remote server to your local machine through SSH
<ZykoticK9> mattpfeif9, installing nvidia using the Ubuntu method is certainly recommended however
<mattpfeif9> how do i do that? i checked the experimental 3d drivers and restarted but it isn't helping
<james_1313> My microphone isnt working on my acer netbook when Im using skype, can anyone help?? the issue is only with skype, everything else on my zystem works.....
<ZykoticK9> mattpfeif9, are you trying to install nvidia or nouveau?
<coz_> Kyle__,  I am finding nothing on disabling all systemic keyboard short cuts , but still looking
<goodbyemrevans> My Asus EeepC 1015p has a problem with the keyboard - it is as if the numlock key is stuck even though i've disabled that key with xmodmap.  Before I log into Ubuntu, the keyboard works normally, but once I've logged in, the mapping changes.  This persists in the virtual terminals.  I'm running 10.10 netbook remix with the Ubuntu 2D (Gnome 2) Desktop.  I've written a script to reassign the affected keys, but I can't get some of the keys (p, 0, ;, 
<Dulak> james_1313: I have that problem on my acer d150 unfortunately I had to move to an external mic, never did figure out how to get the built-in mic working correctly.  The external mic port worked out-of-the box for me though.
<Kyle__> coz_: Thank you.
<mattpfeif9> Don't even know what nouveau is, just trying to install nVidia drivers because I just installed Ubuntu and the graphics are all messed up
<tiago> spc_in_plc: I have no problem doing scp between my local machine and remote server, unless this remote server is only accessible by another ssh server, which is the case
<ZykoticK9> mattpfeif9, what do you mean by "all messed up" exactly?
<james_1313> dulak, yeah the jack works. its just skype thats being crazy.
<hi_im_jack_im_fr> D:
<Dulak> tiago: use an ssh tunnel to the first machine to tunnel through to the second one
<colt> Heyy
<mattpfeif9> I just installed Ubuntu 11.04 and when it booted up the graphics were extremely distorted. Now it's running in Ubuntu Classic mode which is a little better, but it's still distorted. The screen in shifted over, so a few centimeters on the bottom of the screen is on the top and a few centimeters of the left side of the screen are on the right. When I want to click something with my mouse I have to aim a centimeter or so above it
<wols> mattpfeif9: nouveau is the open source driver for nvidia chips
<michaelP> hey
<wols> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<colt> Yo
<centHOGG> mattpfeif9: get a livecd of an earlier version
<michaelP> whats up
<colt> Ubuntu 11.04 is by far superior to 11.11... 11.11 is just... Eww.
<Dulak> tiago: for instance a tunnel on port 2222 on the first machine redirects to 22 on the second, so you can use the -P option with scp to set the port
<oCean> colt: 11.11 is still in first alpha release
<mattpfeif9> centHOGG: i had an earlier version of ubuntu but my new printer isn't compatible with it so i installed 11.04
<james_1313> does anyone know how to get skype to work with my mic?
<centHOGG> oh
<tiago> Dulak: hum ok, I remember trying that a long time ago and not being very successful, but I'll give it a try, thanks
<colt> Yeah, and the GUI is just plain hideous.
<oCean> colt: so it's offtopic here
<wols> james_1313: check first with other programs if the microphone works
<IdleOne> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Dulak> tiago: np, it's a bit tricky but I use it all the time at work to open a hole in the firewall for ssh
<spc_in_plc> colt, what GUI is it?
<saulotoledo> Hello! I have 2 problems with ubuntu here:
<ZykoticK9> mattpfeif9, do you know if you are using the nvidia driver right now?  Have you checked if "Additional Drivers" (or whatever it is called these days) is recommend an nvidia driver for you?
<james_1313> wols, everything else works but skype
<mattpfeif9> ZykoticK9: yes I have
<centHOGG> mattpfeif9: did you try another DE
<wols> james_1313: start skype from a xterm and check if it outputs something about the microphone.
<ZykoticK9> mattpfeif9, yes you are using nvidia?  or yes one is recommended?
<saulotoledo> 1) My web interface shows me "invalid state" at LAN, but I can navigate at internet. Ubuntu-one stopped working and told me I have no internet connection.
<ZykoticK9> mattpfeif9, what card is it?  "lspci | grep -i vga" to find out specifically.
<saulotoledo> *My LAN interface
<mattpfeif9> ZykoticK9: yes I am using the experimental 3d support for nividia cards, the one that was available in the additional drivers section
<ZykoticK9> mattpfeif9, "experimental 3d support" sounds like nouveau not nvidia
<mattpfeif9> ZykoticK9: its an nvidia geforce 4 mx
<mattpfeif9> integrated graphics card
<goodbyemrevans> Is there anyone who can help me with my keyboard? I've tinkered with this problem on my own for quite awhile
<centHOGG> gawd
<coz_> Kyle__,  no luck at all with this,,  you could try ##gnome or #gnome on the gimpnet server
<mattpfeif9> old, but has had no problem with earlier versions of ubuntu/windows
<dalek_> #linuxmao
<mattpfeif9> ZykoticK9: how do i install the nvidia drivers?
<saulotoledo> 2) Gnome metacity (with icons at left side of the window) atr running in KDE. I'm unable to remove it
<wildbat> anyone know tools for ubuntu that can reindex the asf i recorded from live radio show , so that the file have correct total time and seekable ??
<ovnicraft> hello i am using v 10.04
<ZykoticK9> mattpfeif9, is it a GF 4 mx 440?
<ovnicraft> i lost my windows border
<PythonSnake> Hi guys :)
<mattpfeif9> ZykoticK9: all it says is nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX - nForce GPU] (rev a3)
<clcto|work> ovnicraft: did you check under your bed?
<oCean> clcto|work: not helpful
<spc_in_plc> clcto|work, LOL
<centHOGG> mattpfeif9: you could always try upgrading to ATI Rage Pro
<goodbyemrevans> My Asus EeepC 1015p has a problem with the keyboard - it is as if the numlock key is stuck even though i've disabled that key with xmodmap.  Before I log into Ubuntu, the keyboard works normally, but once I've logged in, the mapping changes.  This persists in the virtual terminals.  I'm running 10.10 netbook remix with the Ubuntu 2D (Gnome 2) Desktop.  I've written a script to reassign the affected keys, but I can't get some of the keys (p, 0, ;, 
<szal> centHOGG: lol
<IdleOne> Too much unhelpful commenting going on. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for sarcasm
<szal> mattpfeif9: install nvidia-96, run 'nvidia-xconfig' and reboot
<ZykoticK9> mattpfeif9, LOL i just found that yes it's nvidia96 as szal just posted
<oCean> ovnicraft: have you tried running  metacity --replace (in terminal) ?
<chriswr> i was wondering if anyone knew if there was a way to set up a direct transfer connection with an ethernet cable from this laptop runing ubuntu 11.04 to a desktop running windows 7?
<ovnicraft> clcto|work, yes and is not there i restart and continue the problem
<spc_in_plc> chriswr, SSH
<chriswr> spc_in_plc, is that a program?
<ZykoticK9> chriswr, crossover cable if it's direct computer to computer - set static IPs on both machines
<ovnicraft> i restore with metacity but i want to know why compiz is crashing ? where is the problem
<mattpfeif9> szal and ZykoticK9, thanks for the help. It says nvidia-xconfig: command not found
<ovnicraft> oCean, yes i did it
<ZykoticK9> mattpfeif9, you need to install the 96 driver first
<oCean> ovnicraft: and did that restore windowborders?
<ovnicraft> oCean, i want to know where is the problem with compiz
<szal> mattpfeif9: did you run w/ privileges?
<chriswr> ZykoticK9, does it matter what the static ips are as long as theyre the same?
<ZykoticK9> szal, "command not found" not a privilege issue
<spc_in_plc> chriswr, yes type "apt-get install openssh-server" with sudo
<ZykoticK9> chriswr, NOT the same!  that's important.
<oCean> ovnicraft: oh sorry, I don't know. You might try to find known bugs at launchpad
<spc_in_plc> chriswr, there are plenty of documentation on Google on how to setup an SSH server with OPENssh.
<chriswr> ZykoticK9, lol alright
<ovnicraft> oCean, apparently i found it reporting my crash thanks
<chriswr> spc_in_plc, alright ill try to search one up
<IdleOne> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<mattpfeif9> szal and ZykoticK9, trying to install nvidia-96 in synaptic but it can't because of broken packages?
<ZykoticK9> mattpfeif9, "sudo apt-get -f install"
<Brandano> good evening. i just made an ubuntu install on an old transmeta netbook, but I only installed a very basic setup. I got the gdm installed, but most default applications are missing. I am installing desktop-base right now, but is there some metapackage that will pull all the "default" packages?
<chriswr> spc_in_plc, btw is openssh a terminal based program?
<ZykoticK9> chriswr, once openssh is installed you can use Gnome's GUI - Connect to Server to connect to it
<spc_in_plc> chriswr, typically yes, but I think there is a user interface .
<Brandano> or install putty
<random00> hello, I need a client of vpn with this function http://bit.ly/kRkBZb, could anybody help me???
<ubun> I need help... i was trying to do this command "cp -p ~/Desktop/easycap_dc60.x.y.tar.gz" but this was output "cp: missing destination file operand after `/home/tobe/Desktop/easycap_dc60.0.0.tar.gz' Try `cp --help' for more information. "
<chriswr> ZykoticK9, spc_in_plc , alright just got done installing so ill reboot and give it a try
<spc_in_plc> chrisf, no need to reboot
<mattpfeif9> at ZykoticK9, it says depends on xorg-video-abi-8.0 but it is not installable
<spc_in_plc> chriswr, no need to reboot
<oCean> ubun: the desktoplocation is where you copy the file.x.y.tar.gz from. But where do you want it to copy to? (destination)
<Brandano> ubun: you didn't specify a destination?
<ZykoticK9> ubun, if you want to copy it to the location that you are in "cp -p ~/Desktop/easycap_dc60.x.y.tar.gz ." but i'm not sure what the -p does to copy
<chriswr> spc_in_plc, oh alright
<spc_in_plc> so have you got the other computer on?
<IdleOne> ZykoticK9: preserve permissions?
<Brandano> chriswr: the only time you really need to reboot is when you update the kernel, and even then there's distros that work around it
<ZykoticK9> mattpfeif9, this may be due to something i'm not aware of - but "sudo apt-get update" then try again
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, thanks
<IdleOne> ZykoticK9: I didn't look but sounds right :)
<chriswr> Brandano, cool is ubuntu 11.04 one of those?
<Brandano> chriswr: not that I know of
<Berto> Hi - I have a window running at home, and I'm SSH'd in - is there a way to send the window to my SSH screen here on the road?
<spc_in_plc> chriswr, type in terminal "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start " to start the service
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, you are of course correct ;) "-p     same as --preserve=mode,ownership,timestamps"
<Brandano> Berto: tunnel vnc over ssh
<ubun> @oCean @Brandano @ZykotiK9: I want to copy it to a directory.  i did this "mkdir ~/EASYCAP"
<goodbyemrevans> My Asus EeepC 1015p has a problem with the keyboard - it is as if the numlock key is stuck even though i've disabled that key with xmodmap.  Before I log into Ubuntu, the keyboard works normally, but once I've logged in, the mapping changes.  This persists in the virtual terminals.  I'm running 10.10 netbook remix with the Ubuntu 2D (Gnome 2) Desktop.  I've written a script to reassign the affected keys, but I can't get some of the keys (p, 0, ;, 
<oCean> ubun: so, use   cp -p ~/Desktop/easycap_dc60.x.y.tar.gz ~/EASYCAP
<Berto> Brandano, Yeah I had VNC running but can't get into that port or something.  Thought my router was setup right
<Brandano> Berto: most likely the VNC server is set not to listen to the internet. Rightly so, since it's an insecure protocol
<ZykoticK9> ubun, just FYI the @ signs you are using are actually preventing highlighting (which makes it more difficult to see)
<Brandano> Berto: now, there's a couple of issues. Vncserver normally starts its own X11 instance
<mattpfeif9> ZykoticK9: no help :(
<ubun> Zykotick9 thank you
<chriswr> spc_in_plc, alright cool but just doing that confused me to beyond so imma go do some googling
<Berto> Brandano, hah i thought i configured that.  I'll see if i can set it up from the command line
<ZykoticK9> mattpfeif9, could you pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy xorg-video-abi-8.0"
<Brandano> Berto: look up ssh tunnels
<spc_in_plc> chriswr, Sorry mate. googling would be a good idea
<Berto> Brandano, thanks!
<mattpfeif9> ZykoticK9: Installed (none) Candidate (None) Version table:
<Brandano> Berto: they are incredibly useful. I use a Linux server to tunneol in to window machines on a remote network
<s0u][ight> hi, how can I enable 3 finger swipes in ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> mattpfeif9, are you getting this during the "sudo apt-get -f install"?
<openfly> dear ubuntu.  thanks for blowing firewire away in natty.  that was some exceptional work.  cheers.
<mattpfeif9> ZykoticK9: no it just says 0 upgrades, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<brando753> Guys I have installed a fresh set of ubuntu and It cant decrypt my home folder. The password hasnt changed. I have upgraded and reinstalled just fine before but its not working this time
<ZykoticK9> mattpfeif9, and nvidia says something about broken packages?
<Alexanderjb> s0u][ight: what machine is this finger swipe thing going to be on?
<mattpfeif9> yes, I am using the command sudo apt-get nvidia-96
<s0u][ight> Alexanderjb, samsung nf-210 with elantech touchpad
<mattpfeif9> and it says Depends: xorg-video-abi-8.0 but it is not installable
<ZykoticK9> mattpfeif9, are you sure the package is called nvidia-96 -- and you need an "apt-get install..."
<goodbyemrevans> Can anyone help me?
<mattpfeif9> ZykoticK9: yes thats what the package is called, how else would I install it?
<ubun> Is this command suppose to have an output? "lsmod | grep easycap"
<Kyle__> Don't know what openfly was whining bout, fw works fine on my natty desktop
<ZykoticK9> mattpfeif9, the other option in through the "Additional Drivers" thing
<skfax> I'm having some issues with the GRUB bootloader while installing Ubuntu on a RAID 0 setup. I keep getting the error "Executing 'grub-install /dev/mapper' failed. This is a fatal error." - Even when sing the Advanced Ubuntu setup (which I was told would contain more drivers etc)
<buzzmandt> In kubuntu blueprints it says create plasma unity template, anyone know what this is?
<Alexanderjb> s0u][ight: Just looking about the solutions now, might be a minute or two
<ubun> Is this command suppose to have an output? "lsmod | grep easycap"
<clcto|work> ubun: lsmod shows your installed modules. grep filters lines. so if no line has "easycap" then it wont have output.
<chegrun> how to set up sync mail dir
<clcto|work> ubun: calm down. down keep posting the same thing. people will help if they can
<ZykoticK9> ubun, assuming there really was a module called easycap (and it was loaded) then yes, that should list it.
<s0u][ight> Alexanderjb, 2 finger scrolls work fine, 3 finger taps too
<ZykoticK9> ubun, does "sudo modprobe easycap" do anything?  Try it, then the lsmod again.
<ubun> ZykoticK9: ...smh... it showed this "FATAL: Module easycap not found. "... thanks for the help... ill go search for more forums
<chriswr_> is there a difference between and ethernet cable and a crossover cable?
<Alexanderjb> s0u][ight, have a look at the 'synclient' tool. It probably wont work with your touchpad bu it is worth a go
<spc_in_plc>  chriswr yes
<ZykoticK9> chriswr, yes Crossover is for direct computer to computer
<chegrun> how can i configure sync mail dir?
<Alexanderjb> s0u][ight,  check this out: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/opensource/library/os-touchpad/index.html
<s0u][ight> Alexanderjb, synclient works fine
<ZykoticK9> chriswr, if you have a router/switch/hub in between, you don't need crossover
<spc_in_plc> chriswr, the tx/rx in ethernet cable are straight, in the crossover they are crossed
<chriswr_> oooh
<Alexanderjb> s0u][ight,  under the 'Swipe gestures' heading, it specifically talks about the three fingere swipe
<s0u][ight> Alexanderjb, thanks, i'm looking at it
<chegrun> thanks clto
<chriswr_> ZykoticK9, would i go about setting up a transfer with the router in the middle the same way as with a crossover cable?
<Brandano> Oki, found my answer. I have a theory about that, and apparently I am right
<ZykoticK9> chriswr, you probably wouldn't need to set static IPs if using a router
<ZykoticK9> chriswr, start by verifying you can Ping the other computer
<spc_in_plc> chriswr_,  PC 1 - > Router - > SSH - > PC2
<coz_> guys.. would some take a look at this,, it is consistent with each fresh install,,, classic gnome,, metacity compositor,,,, trying to save book marks,,   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/screencasts/bookmark.ogv
<Brandano> ZykoticK9: depends wheter the router also acts as a dhcp server
<chriswr_> ZykoticK9, is there something i can type in terminal to do that?
<chriswr_> spc_in_plc, so i still need the openssh program?
<clcto|work> chriswr_: ping <ip address>
<spc_in_plc> chriswr_, no dude if you have a crossover cable. You can connect it directly from one PC to another
<ZykoticK9> chriswr, you need to find both computers IP addresses - use "ipconfig" on both systems, then from one "ping IP_OF_THE_OTHER" like "ping 192.168.1.2" from the computer with 192.168.1.3 (example ONLY)
<Brandano> spc_in_plc: but if you do that either one pc works as DHCP server or you must configure both  with static configurations
<spc_in_plc> chriswr_, If you want to transfer the data over the network then one way would be using ssh server
<another> sync mail dir
<chriswr_> ZykoticK9, alright
<Brandano> spc_in_plc: most modern machines won't need a crossover cable either
<chriswr_> spc_in_plc, yeah im going to have to do the router thing or something besides the crossover cable
<Brandano> if you just want to transfer files you can use scp, or mount a network share... there's plenty of different ways to do it
<another> how can i configure sync mail dir?
<Brandano> you really need SSH only if you are on an unsecure connection
<Brandano> ssh/scp
<wildbat> anyone know tools for ubuntu that can reindex the asf i recorded from live radio show , so that the file have correct total time and seekable ??
<Brandano> wildbat: mencoder is the only tool I know that manages win32 formats
<Brandano> wildbat: and you have to install nonfree codecs for that. Perhaps VLC as well?^
<edbian> I have 2 machines.  One is wlan and the other is wired.  The wlan machine cannot download torrents.  Can I use the wired machine as a proxy?
<Brandano> wildbat: try transcoding it to another format
<chriswr_> Brandano, what would be the easiest way without a crossover cable (i only have dial up internet at the house if that matters)
<Brandano> edbian: I'd look for the problem with the wlan one
<wildbat> Brandano: thanks i will dig into it
<Brandano> edbian: proxying bittorrent doesn't seem optimal
<edbian> Brandano: The problem is that the school I go to does not want torrents on the wlan0
<edbian> Brandano: If I connect to wired it works fine
<another> smd applet is running but it gives me errors
<Brandano> edbian: the way I work around that... I have a sheevaplug at home
<Brandano> with wtorrent on it. when I want something I ssh into it
<edbian> Brandano: What the heck is a sheevaplug ?
<Brandano> that way the actual download goes on on my machine at home
<Brandano> edbian: plugcomputer
<saulotoledo> Hello! My networking is running ok, but my system informs me my lan has some kind of problem. KDE told me "invalid state", ubuntuone-client told me "you need an internet connection"
<Brandano> edbian:  minimalist linux server
<theregoesmyeye> hi everyone! quick question.. i'm using Ubuntu 10.04 and I only have dist upgrades for LTS and it's been trying to bug me to upgrade.. wtf is it upgrading to?
<ZykoticK9> edbian, you might want to check out Deluge which runs as a service with GTK/console/Web interfaces on your wired connection
<saulotoledo> I don't know how start solving this, somebody can help me?
<spc_in_plc> chriswr_, are you using dial up?
<EgyParadox> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<edbian> ZykoticK9: I will.
<Brandano> edbian: anyway, have bittorrent run on the wired machine and just control it from the wifi
<chriswr_> spc_in_plc, not right now , right now im at the church
<edbian> Brandano: I want to watch them on the wireless machine.  I need them on the wireless machine :(
<EgyParadox> theregoesmyeye: Its upgrading to Natty Narwhal 11.04
<spc_in_plc> chriswr_, so you're trying to connect church to home?
<theregoesmyeye> @EgyParadox: 11.04 isnt in LTS is it?
<Brandano> edbian: just share the download folder
<chriswr_> spc_in_plc, actually i dont even have the dial up installed at home on my computers cause its so slow , kinda a thing just for my mom
<EgyParadox> my bad 10.10
<EgyParadox> Maverick
<Brandano> edbian: I mean, use a network share or sshfs
<EgyParadox> no 10.04 is lTS
<edbian> Brandano: I think I'll do an ssh mount but it's annoying to always be mounting it
<EgyParadox> LTS*
<Brandano> edbian: you can't watch them until they are completed anyway
<themarktler> i have got a question
<edbian> Brandano: Yeah I know
<themarktler> i am not sure if gnome3 etc
<chriswr_> spc_in_plc, nah i can do it at home to home , having dial up would take it way to long doing it over the internet
<theregoesmyeye> ah awesome.. I was just wondering. I forgot about 10.10 =\ I didn't want an OS using unity or gnome 3.. it constantly messes up =[
<ZykoticK9> !gnome3 | themarktler
<ubottu> themarktler: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<themarktler> is the ppa good ?
<EgyParadox> theresgoesmyeye: Unity is default for 11.04 not 10.10
<edbian> Brandano: The problem is complicated by the fact that the wired machine does not have as much space to store the files
<themarktler> or is it not good
<edbian> I think NFS might be the way to go
<edbian> :/
<EgyParadox> If you like LTS releases then dont upgrade
<Brandano> edbian: but that's another issue. I'd get an external drive
<ZykoticK9> themarktler, it will break Unity for starters (possibly more)
<edbian> Brandano: I'm too cheap
<spc_in_plc> themarktler, I am using GNOME 3 on 11.04 ubuntu. runs sweet
<themarktler> what
<Brandano> disk drives are dirt cheap now
<centHOGG> LTS is like the anti-upgrade version
<oCean> themarktler: it is not supported, since it's ppa. Read the warning message above^
<themarktler> Zykotick i dont want unity
<Brandano> at least the older platter kins
<edbian> Brandano: I could just buy an ethernet cord and be done with it!
<themarktler> but if it is not safe
<theregoesmyeye> @EgyParadox: in your opinion is 10.10 as stable as 10.04? Can't afford another data loss after my natty's gnome 3 and unity decided to flop out
<themarktler> ok well
<Brandano> theregoesmyeye: I have run 10.10 without issues for a long time. But support for it will end before support for 10.04
<themarktler> what is now ?
<themarktler> xd
<spc_in_plc> themarktler, It's been running sweet since for a month now
<themarktler> okay well
<EgyParadox> I am using 10.04 I dont know
<themarktler> no i do not use because 10.04 do not have got trim
<themarktler> support
<Brandano> theregoesmyeye: it's not which one is more stable that matters here, it's wheter you need to keep it patched for a long time
<ZykoticK9> themarktler, i'm not entirely clean on what "trim" does (on SSDs) but I know it's possible to accomplish the same thing without it.
<theregoesmyeye> @Brandano: It's just that I don't want to get stuck with using unity and gnome 3 because it's constantly crashing on my HP-G60-230US
<themarktler> Zykwas
<Brandano> theregoesmyeye: for a desktop it might not matter much, if you need a vulnerability patch that is not available for your distro you can just upgrade. But for a server it is essential
<themarktler> do you like
<themarktler> gnome 3?
 * Brandano is using unity 2d on his netbook and getting used to it
<themarktler> hey i need help
<themarktler> when i use unity
<theregoesmyeye> @themarktler I can't stand it. I will be using a program like firefox and suddenly the computer freezes and can't do anything except a cold reboot.
<themarktler> and i will try to
<themarktler> maximize programs
<oCean> themarktler: try to describe your issue in single line
<spc_in_plc> GNOME 3 is awesome
<centHOGG> check ram
<themarktler> they  maximize
<themarktler> on the other desktop
<theregoesmyeye> @centHOGG.. don't need to check RAM.. with Windows 7, XP, and Ubuntu 10.04 it never freezes like 11.04 did.
<themarktler> the programs maximizes on other desktops
<Core_UK> is there a command to temporally disable compiz ?
<theregoesmyeye> well if it's just going to 10.10.. might as welll start the dist upgrade so it quits bugging me =P
<themarktler> the programs maximizes on other desktops
<Brandano> Core_UK: you can go in the Appearance menu and reduce the setting
<saulotoledo> spc_in_plc	: after last updates, My gnome3 Adwaita theme stopped working on Gnome 3 (runs only inside KDE for applications). This happened with you too? I tryed test in an empty new system account, but do not worked too.
<themarktler> on the other desktop
<themarktler> the programs maximizes on other desktops
<Brandano> Core_UK: set visual effects to none
<Brandano> Core_UK: I normally don't run compiz at all
<themarktler> hello
<theregoesmyeye> @themarktler gotta remember gnome 3 is actually gnome 2.3.. it's known to be buggy.
<Core_UK> Brandano: i do not have the option (only theme, background, fonts)
<themarktler> no it is unity
<spc_in_plc> saulotoledo, not sure, I am using classic themes
<Brandano> Core_UK: ah, 11.04?
<themarktler> the programs maximizes on other desktops
<Core_UK> Brandano: yes sorry
<theregoesmyeye> @themarktler.. atleast you didnt have as many problems as i had with unity =\
<spc_in_plc> saulotoledo, could be a bug in the theme that's causing it to crash
<oCean> themarktler: stop repeating please
<Brandano> Core_UK: I think you can install "unity-2d"
<themarktler> hello well
<themarktler> i start at the beginning
<themarktler> i am using ubuntu 11.04 with unity
<Brandano> Core and select that as the desktop environment
<themarktler> but if i want to maximize some windows
<oCean> themarktler: describe your issue detailed  in *single* line
<themarktler> they move to another desktop
<oCean> themarktler: stop
<themarktler> ok i will try
<themarktler> i am using ubuntu 11.04 with unity but if i want to maximize some windows they move to another desktop
<Core_UK> Brandano: i am using gnome classic
<lucas__> e
<lucas__> holaaa
<theregoesmyeye> WTH? I just realized that dist upgrade was just the update manager installing firefox...
<saulotoledo> spc_in_plc	: unfortunately, Gnome3 do not log this problems, I'm unabled to solve... another themes aren't working too. They never load the images
<coz_> themarktler,  ok do you have ccsm installed?
<coz_> themarktler,  if not  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<themarktler> yes i know i can set the desktops on 1
<coz_> themarktler,  no thats not what I mean
<themarktler> o
<themarktler> ok
<coz_> themarktler,   open ccsm and go to the window management category
<spc_in_plc> saulotoledo, log in with Classic GNOME env. and remove all the themes you installed
<skfax> I'm having some issues with the GRUB bootloader while installing Ubuntu on a RAID 0 setup. I keep getting the error "Executing 'grub-install /dev/mapper' failed. This is a fatal error." - Even when sing the Advanced Ubuntu setup (which I was told would contain more drivers etc)
<themarktler> and then
<coz_> themarktler,  firs thing,, make sure these are all enabled in that category,, grid,,,move window...place windows..Put...resize window...scale   and one of the switchers
<themarktler> coz_
<themarktler> sure that they must be all activated ?
<Brandano> Core_UK: hmm, looks like the option has been removed from the configuration menu. But I am sure there's some command line switches for it. Let me dig
<coz_> themarktler,    yes  although grid is not necessary
<themarktler> okay i activated all
<themarktler> and then
<coz_> themarktler,   then click on the Place windows  plugin to get into it's settings  and in the  Placement Mode" pull down choose  centered
<saulotoledo> spc_in_plc: let me try
<coz_> themarktler,  tell me if that makes a difference
<themarktler> sorry i dont understand this
<coz_> themarktler, ok which part
<saulotoledo> spc_in_plc: I need exit here, I back soon
<spc_in_plc> saulotoledo, ok
<themarktler> everything sorry i am in the window settings thing now
<coz_> themarktler,  under window management category,, do you see the Place windows plugin?
<themarktler> and now i activated all
<themarktler> no i do not see its all german
<Core_UK> Brandano: thank you :)
<Core_UK> Brandano: maybe if i enable metacity? i dunno how though
<coz_> themarktler,   ok  close ccsm  and open a terminal  type   LANG=C ccsm
<coz_> themarktler,  that will open it in enlgish
<themarktler> thx
<themarktler> ah
<coz_> themarktler,  then go to the window management category and click on the words  "Place window"  to open the plugin preferences
<themarktler> yesa
<themarktler> i did
<coz_> themarktler,  under  "Pladement mode "  choose centered  and under  "Multi Output mode"  choose  "use output device with pointer"
<m3lvin> Hi, is the palimpsest read/write benchmark destructive? Do I need to worry about it ovewriting data when using it on a mounted HD?
<coz_> themarktler,  now test to see if the windows open on the primary desktop
<themarktler> yes i will try
<themarktler> but i have a question why have i to activate all ?
<Brandano> Core_UK: perhaps this still works? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1608880
<coz_> themarktler,  well I am not sure why these are not enabled by default  ,, they are all important in my opinion
<themarktler> okay thanks i will try
<coz_> themarktler,  especially Put and Place windows
<themarktler> and if it works i have to reinstall it
<coz_> themarktler,  you uninstalled it?
<themarktler> no no but
<drake01> hey, any of u facing/faced the problem with application-switcher compiz plugin using ati (fglrx) driver. It causes a window playing video to freeze. Once I select the window playing video it continues. Any solutions
<themarktler> my ubuntu has many erros
<themarktler> i want to do a clean install
<themarktler> i wrote down all what you told me
<coz_> themarktler,  ah yes that would be a better way to troubleshoot with clean install
<themarktler> okayt hansk
<themarktler> okay thanks
<coz_> no problem   gah !
<oCean> !cookie | coz_
<ubottu> coz_: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<chriswr_> XD
<coz_> oCean,  thanks guy  I love cookies ,, Oreos  I hope :)
<chriswr_> !oreos
<notNicolas> I have multiple versions of ubuntu installed on my laptop, and now I want to replace one of the two with another third version
<notNicolas> how do I delete just one partition?
<coz_> notNicolas,  well you may not have to delete it,, just install the newer version on that partition...yes?
<drake01> damm only me facing the problem with this application-switcher compiz-plugin. No one is able to produce this bug..
<coz_> drake01,  applications switcher?  what is the issue?
<malecrickett> hey all
<coz_> malecrickett,  hey
<UbuntuSlowDownlo> Hello.
<malecrickett> hi coz
<drake01> I am using ati (fglrx) driver on ubuntu 11.04 amd 64. app-switcher causes a window playing video to freeze. Once I select the window playing video it continues. Any solutions
<UbuntuSlowDownlo> The iso download from the ubuntu site is horrendously slow
<UbuntuSlowDownlo> I had to go to a mirror.
<drake01> sound plays all the time.
<coz_> drake01,  does this happen when compiz is disabled?
<Corey> UbuntuSlowDownlo: That's why we have mirrors.
<chaddy> UbuntuSlowDownlo: might be even quicker off a torrent
<centHOGG> yeah get it from a university
<malecrickett> need help trying to join a channel ?
<chaddy>  /join #channelname
<drake01> can i use application-switcher plugin with compiz disabled
<coz_> malecrickett,  which channel , and is your nick registered?
<drake01> ?
<notNicolas> actually how the heck do I even tell what information is held in which partition?
<coz_> drake01,  no
<notNicolas> all I'm getting is "device: /dev/sda6"
<coz_> drag0nz,   try one of the other switchers
<spc_in_plc> notNicolas, use gparted
<malecrickett> yes i have a registered nick with icq
<notNicolas> or other random numbers
<UbuntuSlowDownlo> but corey, is it supposed to be that slow?  And I've seen posts on AskUbutu advising people not to use mirrors since they aren't always up to date
<coz_> malecrickett,  is it registered on freenode?
<malecrickett> not sure if im on the right server
<ZykoticK9> malecrickett, icq?  really?
<Corey> UbuntuSlowDownlo: The ISO changes maybe three times a year. :-) You'll be fine.
<ZykoticK9> !register > malecrickett
<ubottu> malecrickett, please see my private message
<spc_in_plc> ZykoticK9, LOL
<malecrickett> no coz_ its not
<random00> hello, I need a client of vpn with this function http://bit.ly/kRkBZb, could anybody help me???
<coz_> malecrickett,  which channel are you trying to join?
<coz_> malecrickett,  and you are doing this with   /join #nameofchannel ,,, yes?
<malecrickett> just_friends its on icq chat
<drake01> @coz_ its working fine with other switchers. But still, I am addicted to this plugin. So trying desperately to fix this.
<coz_> drake01,  is this a clean install of 11.04 ?
<notNicolas> what is a swap drive?
<drake01> yup
<ZykoticK9> notNicolas, virtual memory
<UbuntuSlowDownlo> Corey:  So is canonical even working on it?  Shouldn't they um... post something so people know to go to mirrors?  The non-tech savvy audience ubuntu is directed towards may not know what mirrors are
<Brandano> Core_UK: any luck?
<coz_> drake01,  ok,,, open ccsm,, go to Preferences...Hit the "reset to defaults" button,, of course you will have to reset the plugins again
<spc_in_plc> UbuntuSlowDownlo, maybe it's not the ubuntu servers, it could be your WAN gateway
<coz_> drake01,  I have to break here,, so I will leave it to others for this,, I will return in a bit
<notNicolas> what about an extended drive? is that probably something I don't want to delete?
<drake01> @coz_ tried already by creating a new user!!
<ZykoticK9> notNicolas, extended partitions hold Logical paritions inside it - probably not wise to delete!
<UbuntuSlowDownlo> spc_in_plc, see http://askubuntu.com/questions/30567/is-there-a-mirror-for-the-daily-natty-iso-daily-live-current-in-asia
<chriswr_> drake01, have you updated all your drivers?
<drake01> yeah!!
<notNicolas> right now I can't delete one of my two partitions because one swap partition has an sda number higher than it
<mneptok> UbuntuSlowDownlo: use a torrent. far fatser, checksummed by protocol design
<notNicolas> if I want to just get rid of it, do I delete both the swap and the partition of the installation?
<UbuntuSlowDownlo> mneptok:  That's not the point, I already got the image off a mirror
<spc_in_plc> notNicolas, you can google optimal partitioning for Linux
<UbuntuSlowDownlo> What I'm saying is that the people ubuntu is directed towards wouldn't know to go to a mirror or to torrent it
<mneptok> UbuntuSlowDownlo: so the issue is "Cananical datacenter bandwidth is not fast enough?"
<ZykoticK9> notNicolas, you might have to turn swap off in order to modify your current partitions!  "sudo swapoff /dev/sdX#"
<mneptok> *Canonical
<UbuntuSlowDownlo> mneptok:  is it supposed to download at 15kbps?
<mneptok> UbuntuSlowDownlo: there's no "supposed to"
<mneptok> UbuntuSlowDownlo: show me a software vendor that offers bandwidth guarantees when downloading their free stuff. bet ya can't. ;)
<UbuntuSlowDownlo> Let me put it this way
<UbuntuSlowDownlo> Has canonical even acknowledged there's an issue
<mneptok> UbuntuSlowDownlo: have you considered the issue may not be Canonical?
<notNicolas> Okay, now I have some random unallocated memory. good enough.
<itsme_> hi coz_
<UbuntuSlowDownlo> Have you looked at the thing where other people are having the same issue
<chaddy> tis Friday, lots of people getting the linux bug for the weekend
<spc_in_plc> UbuntuSlowDownlo, I am downloading Ubuntu right now 800 kb/s
<YankDownUnder> "Linux bug" => yeah, upgrading machines, updating machines, installing software, tweaking servers. Lovely that.
<mneptok> UbuntuSlowDownlo: "the thing" is a bit ... non-specific.
<spc_in_plc> Goodnight everyone!
<chriswr_> gnight
<cesc39> Hi there. I just installed ubuntu 11.04 on a notebook and currently I'm on my desktop pc with dual boot ubuntu 10.04 and win7. I think I like more the GUI from 10.04 rather than the new 11.04. Don't like that left sidebar on 11.04. What do you guys think? What are your thoughts.
<ubuntu__> coz_
<Huffameg> hello! i have trouble with my spotify (through wine) installation. my problem is that every time I go into wine configuration to activate the oss driver it deactivates itself when I press okay so that spotify doesn't have any drivers to run from. i don't understand how to keep the driver activated. can someone please help?
<ZykoticK9> !classic | cesc39
<ubottu> cesc39: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<chaddy> cesc39: if you don't like unity try logging into classic ubuntu, not compulsory
<ZykoticK9> cesc39, #ubuntu-offtopic if you want discussion
<chaddy> personally I generally like unity
<qin> cesc39: Classic session in Natty have same gui what 10.04.
<YankDownUnder> cesc39, Hehehehehe...on my 11.04 installs, I completely remove Unity and the scrollbars and set it up to just use Gnome2 (Ubuntu Classic) so that the machine(s) at least WORK the way I prefer them to work.
<alphamanatiso> Hi. I'm trying to run silc on ubuntu 11.04. I have installed the package, but I can't figure out how to get it work in irssi.
<cesc39> oh great to hear you can switch between both.. thanks a lot.
<drake01> @cesc39 Dude, try to reduce the launcher icon size from unity plugin in ccsm. Say to 38-40 or less whatever.
<ZykoticK9> drake01, FYI using a @ actually prevents highlighting - this isn't twitter/identi.ca
<drake01> zykotick9, thanks
<ZykoticK9> !tab > drake01
<ubottu> drake01, please see my private message
<ubuntu__> hi
<mneptok> 9TokiczyK: nice trick
<ubuntu__> can somebody help me
<ubuntu__> i try to maximize a window bvut then it maximizes oneliner another desktop
<ubuntu__> i try to maximize a window but then it maximizes oneliner another desktop
<chaddy> alphamanatiso: might be best to ask in #irssi
<ZykoticK9> mneptok, :P  ;)
<ubuntu__> i try to maximize a window but then it maximizes oneliner another desktop
<bazhang> ubuntu__, dont repeat so quickly
<ZykoticK9> oh no, coz isn't here for ubuntu__ ;)
<cesc39> I haven't joint this channel for a long time... I used to chat with a guy whose nickname was ilovefairuz. Have you guys seen him recently? he/she was very friendly.
<chaddy> !seen *lovefair*
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<chaddy> bah
<CP-Knox> No matches were found.
<randy_> hello
<cesc39> because is ilovefairuz
<bazhang> !ot | cesc39
<ubottu> cesc39: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ubuntu__> i try to maximize a window but then it maximizes oneliner another desktop
<chegrun> sync mail configuration
<bazhang> !repeat | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<chaddy> ubuntu__: a oneliner is a short joke, do you mean "on"?
<cesc39> !seen *ilovefairuz*
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<bazhang> cesc39, please stop that
<cesc39> ok sorry
<CP-Knox> No matches were found.
<ZykoticK9> ubuntu__, see this pastebin of a conversation just before you joined between coz and themarktler http://paste.ubuntu.com/632067/
<ubuntu__> i try to maximize a window but then it maximizes oneliner another desktop
<Guest123456> Can someone explain what a keyring is?
<ZykoticK9> Guest123456, saves your passwords
<bazhang> !details | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Guest123456> Oh.  How do I access this
<bazhang> Guest123456, using wifi now?
<JCii> pmap
<The_Pugilist> i am trying to fix partitions on a 11.04 box which has a lvm, i am trying to do fsck from a live cd but i cannot for some reason can anyone help me?
<Guest123456> yes, bazhang
<Guest123456> it goes "make password for a new keyring called default"
<ZykoticK9> Guest123456, "seahorse" perhaps
<Guest123456> I just left it unencrypted
<bazhang> Guest123456, did it not prompt you for a keyring password?
<Guest123456> It did prompt for password
<Guest123456> Eh, I'm just recovering files off a dead disk, I don't really need one
<bazhang> Guest123456, put one if you wish
<bazhang> Guest123456, then leave it blank
<ubuntu__> whart
<The_Pugilist> i am trying to start eh LVM group from the live cd but i am getting 'daemon is inhibited' as an error... what does this mean?
<Guest123456> Ok.  But for future reference - how would I access keyrings?
<bazhang> ubuntu__, dont repeat the exact same question, with so few details; you will get zero response
<ZykoticK9> Guest123456, "seahorse" perhaps
<Guest123456> oh wait
<Guest123456> seahorse is a program?
<ZykoticK9> Guest123456, yes
<Guest123456> I thought you were suggesting seahorse as a password
<bazhang> ZykoticK9, thats for gpg
<ZykoticK9> Guest123456, sorry - my bad.  Listen to bazhang
<iamminer> cguild
<Guest123456> hm.. there's something built in to ubuntu.  nvm
<C_Smith> hey, I'm stuck on an error in Ubuntu Software Center, I have the error in Pastebin already here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/632071/ , what I'm trying to do is install the Kubuntu desktop, and I'm installing the package "Full Kubuntu Desktop/Netbook system", and if someone could either A. help me with this error or B. point me to the right package if I'm installing the wrong one, I'd appreciate it.
<Guest123456> Wait.  How do I see the passwords I have stored in my keyrings in "Passwords and Encryption Keys"
<C_Smith> man, a longer post than the actual pastebin contents....
<neurochrome> ok, so I left a script going to install a load of packages... got back and it's errored due to running out of space.  I can't uninstall anything before running sudo apt-get -f install, but that wants to install and can't
<neurochrome> how to fix this and break the loop?
<bazhang> C_Smith, how about from the terminal, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<C_Smith> neueochrome, maybe a hard reboot?
<C_Smith> Vbazhang, I'll try that.
<neurochrome> C_Smith, last time I did that it got seriously pwned and booted into low graphics mode with the same issue
<C_Smith> looks like that is working.
<C_Smith> neurochrome, well, I'm out of ideas.
<C_Smith> btw, what's the Ubuntu general chat channel?
<neurochrome> C_Smith, I fixed this last time by resizing / and then removing packages.... I don't want to do that again
<ZykoticK9> !ot > C_Smith
<ubottu> C_Smith, please see my private message
<neurochrome> must be a way to force remove
<bazhang> C_Smith, I believe the netbook package for kubuntu is plasma netbook, but you might try apt-cache search plasma to confirm
<ZykoticK9> neurochrome, may i ask how large your / partition is?
<C_Smith> thanks for the link.
<ubun> i found some instructions that say to do this "sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.38 cd /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.38 sudo tar jxf linux-source-2.6.38.tar.bz2" the person is on NATTY im on 10.04 (lucid?) can i still do this?
<bazhang> C_Smith, #ubuntu-offtopic is the chat channel
<bazhang> ubun, why would you ever want to
<neurochrome> ZykoticK9, you can... 15gb smaller than I thought it was
<neurochrome> 15gb
<ubun> bazhang: to install EASYCAP... part of the instructions...
<ubun> bazhang: what does that do?
<Alexander> test
<bazhang> ubun easycap for natty?
<Alexander> sorry,bye
<ZykoticK9> neurochrome, well, that's at least "reasonable" - obviously not large enough,  but reasonable
<flowbee__> i need to sign a PDF signature page;  is there a fast & easy way to do that
<bazhang> !test > Alexander
<ubottu> Alexander, please see my private message
<ubun> bazhang:  no for 10.04
#ubuntu 2011-06-25
<ithinkthatmaybe> so just need a bit of help if someone is willing, Im installing ubuntu for the first time (usually someone else has done this for me) apprently wubi causes problems in the install, so do i burn to a cd?
<neurochrome> ZykoticK9, yeah, I normally go for 20GB, but this is a second machine, I left it dling a load of games ... oops
<bazhang> ithinkthatmaybe, just ask the channel
<neurochrome> ZykoticK9, wish there was a way to remove apps when apt is borked
<ithinkthatmaybe> did i not?
<bazhang> flowbee__, pdfedit or the like?
<bazhang> ithinkthatmaybe, you need help burning?
<C_Smith> I'm actually finding the netbook package was not what I'm looking for, I had forgotten the command to install just the environment of Kubuntu, but that fixed, thanks to all who offered the help
<ithinkthatmaybe> bazhung, yea
<skfax> I'm having some issues with the GRUB bootloader while installing Ubuntu on a RAID 0 setup. I keep getting the error "Executing 'grub-install /dev/mapper' failed. This is a fatal error." - Even when sing the Advanced Ubuntu setup (which I was told would contain more drivers etc)
<Guest123456> ithinkthatmaybe, what os are you on
<ithinkthatmaybe> 7
<bazhang> ithinkthatmaybe, use a burning software to burn iso to cd, boot from cd
<ithinkthatmaybe> ok sweet
<Guest123456> bazhang, w7 comes with software
<bazhang> ithinkthatmaybe, infrarecorder perhaps
<Guest123456> so you don't even need to download anything
<ithinkthatmaybe> does it?
<Guest123456> windows 7 can burn isos by itself
<bazhang> Guest123456, okay thanks, no idea about that
<Guest123456> Yeah, I just did it.
<ithinkthatmaybe> yea
<kermit_frog> what OS do you have the ISO on?
<ithinkthatmaybe> but i have power iso
<ubun> bazhang, are you familiar with easycap?
<ithinkthatmaybe> 7 again
<ithinkthatmaybe> so just burn it?
<ithinkthatmaybe> sweet
<ithinkthatmaybe> i thought it was more complicated than that
<ithinkthatmaybe> cheers
<kermit_frog> sry... on droid.
<Guest123456> well, hp installed a lot of crapware on my computer, so weird things happened with me
<Guest123456> I had to use some hp custom software that just ended up launching the windows 7 burner
<Guest123456> incidentally, does anyone know why ubuntu thinks it's 11 pm EST?
<Guest123456> in windows, the time is fine
<bazhang> ubun, not much, no
<anjomiguel> is there anybody who help me?
<ithinkthatmaybe> can i create a new partitian from the install disk or will i have to do that from disk management?
<bazhang> anjomiguel, with what
<kermit_frog> ithink, yes
<ubun> bazhang, that command i put... do you know what it does?
<ZykoticK9> ithinkthatmaybe, install can look after partitioning
<ithinkthatmaybe> sweet
<anjomiguel> well i want to install the ubuntu 11.04
<edbian> ithinkthatmaybe: you use gparted on the live CD
<bazhang> ithinkthatmaybe, its very hard to read your posts as you are using the enter key too often. try to keep it on one line
<edbian> anjomiguel: Did you download the iso ?
<neure> can ubuntu join windows homegroup?
<anjomiguel> i already the cd
<ithinkthatmaybe> yea sorry i dont use irc that much
<ZykoticK9> neure, "homegroups" i'd guess NO, "workgroups" yes.
<ChaosSaber> Ok I did a dual boot setup with ubuntu and win7, When I installed it I some how lost the win7 bootloader, I have that fixed, but now I dont get a boot menu unless I go into bios and put it on the drive I installed ubuntu on, so if I put it on my win7 disk then it auto boots into win7
<bazhang> ithinkthatmaybe, may as well do it from the installer
<anjomiguel> i already have the cd
<ithinkthatmaybe> ok yea cheers
<anjomiguel> but don not install
<WXZ> hey, monodevelop doesn't open files which have a space in their path
<ChaosSaber> I know I did sumthing wrong, but can't figure out what I did
<WXZ> is there anyway around this, I'm tired of having to browse from inside mono to find the file
<Benkinooby> hey, i saww that team fortress is free to play now http://www.teamfortress.com/freetoplay/ and they offer an mac and a windows version. if i want to play it should i use the windows verson & wine or is there a way to use the mac version (mac is closer related to linux via unix?) natively? anyone knows something about a linux version - was not able to google anything about it
<Guest123456> benkinooby, I just saw something on ask ubuntu about that
<rewt> ChaosSaber, what do you want it to do?
<ZykoticK9> Benkinooby, there is little to NO way to run Mac software on GNU/Linux - you'll have MUCH more luck running MS software
<Benkinooby> ZykoticK9, ok thx
<Guest123456> zykotick, it's also windows...
<Guest123456> no no it's possible benkin
<ChaosSaber> I just want a normal boot menu so I have a choice which one to pick, cuz right now I have to go into bios each time I want to boot ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> Guest123456, MS software = windows (thus Wine is a possibility)
<neure> hmm
<Guest123456> Right.  so why tell him it isn't possible
<Guest123456> http://askubuntu.com/questions/50309/is-there-a-way-to-get-team-fortress-2-working
<Guest123456> Anyways, there
<ZykoticK9> Guest123456, not possible to run Mac software - so use windows software instead...
<ChaosSaber> now when I put it on the drive I have linux installed on, it does give me some type of a boot menu, but wont let me boot up win7 from that menu
<The_Pugilist> does anyone know how to run a fsck on a partition in a LVM from a live CD?
<ZykoticK9> The_Pugilist, are you sure the LiveCD supports LVM?  Ubuntu isn't exactly on the LVM-Trolley at this point.
<Corey> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<The_Pugilist> good question ZykoticK9 and i am not sure of that, i installed ubuntu 11.04 server on the box and my live cd is 11.04 desktop
<Corey> CP-Knox: TUrn off that script.
<joao> alguem do brasil ai?
<anjomiguel> sim joao
<joao> canal ubuntu br
<joao> tem?
<anjomiguel> eu nem sei
<MrMichaelHill> To anyone that has ever ran UT2004 please look at this, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1790224
<MrMichaelHill> any help is great! cheers
<Benkinooby> Guest123456, ZykoticK9 hm, it seems team fortress also needs an steam account and stuff...
<anjomiguel> eu sou novo aqui joao
<ZykoticK9> MrMichaelHill, no sound still eh?
<joao> eu tbm
<anjomiguel> srsrs
<Guest123456> well... isn't that how you play it on windows too?
<joao> tenho o ubuntu faz 3 semanas
<The_Pugilist> ZykoticK9, when i attempt to 'start' the LVM from the live cd it says that the 'daemon is inhibited' does this mean it is probably unsupported
<joao> ja tinha usado
<anjomiguel> primeira vez que entro
<joao> mas junto com o win 7
<ZykoticK9> The_Pugilist, no idea?!?!
<anjomiguel> eu da mesma forma
<tensorpudding> !br | anjomiguel
<ubottu> anjomiguel: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<anjomiguel> joao qual vesao vc estar usando joao
<The_Pugilist> k, ty for your thoughts anyhow ZykoticK9
<MrMichaelHill> ZykoticK9, yeh no sound! :( game runs brilliant though!
<joao> do ubuntu a 11.04
<MrMichaelHill> been googling and forum searching for days! :(
<anjomiguel> eu nao consegui instalar nem a pau joao
<szal> anjomiguel, joao: speak the **** English in here
<neurochrome> ZykoticK9, worked it out... found the archive cache in /var/cache/apt/archive/  started removing pacakge from there manually
<anjomiguel> i m sorry
<anjomiguel> szal
<ZykoticK9> neurochrome, nice!  glad you figured it out!
<neurochrome> ZykoticK9, luckily there was a load of large files in there, brought my usage down to 68% instead of 100%
<anjomiguel> szal how may to enter in other chat?
<neurochrome> now to fix (install at 900mb file) then remove
<anjomiguel> pleaz
<neurochrome> silly way round
<Benkinooby> Guest123456, i have not played it before... so i don't knwo... found aout about steam while asking here
<szal> !br | anjomiguel, joao
<ubottu> anjomiguel, joao: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<anjomiguel> i am sorry! thanks! szal
<pappa_bear> Bekinooby, i got you
<malachi> hey, is there a program to recover lost data on SD flash drives?
<ZykoticK9> malachi, photorec
<ithinkthatmaybe> so i burned the iso to a cd, and tried to boot from the cd, pc just reset and went back to windows
<pappa_bear> ithinkthatmaybe, then you didn't burn the iso right, or you have to change your boot sequence
<ChaosSaber> ithinkthatmaybe, is you're comp setup to boot from cd?
<ithinkthatmaybe> should be
<ZykoticK9> malachi, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec it's part of the testdisk package on ubuntu
<ithinkthatmaybe> i havnt had a play in bios
<giovannagiovanni> Hi, I've a problem with my webcam. It works with cheese, but it doesn't with skype. The model is Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0c45:613a Microdia PC Camera (SN9C120)
<pappa_bear> ithinkthatmaybe, check google with your computer brand and model and look for boot commands like ctrl+D
<junixbr> hi people
<ithinkthatmaybe> pappa_bear, i did set the computer to boot from disk
<pappa_bear> junixbr, hello
<ChaosSaber> is there anyway to get a normal boot screen so I can just pick which OS I want to boot
<junixbr> somebody knows why the thumbs are so small?
<ZykoticK9> Chaser, if you use Grub2 hold down shift while booting
<pappa_bear> ithinkthatmaybe, then probably a burn issue keeping the cd/dvd from being bootable
<ZykoticK9> ChaosSaber, ^^
<random00> hello, I need a client of vpn with this function http://bit.ly/kRkBZb, could anybody help me???
<junixbr> thumbs images
<ithinkthatmaybe> pappa_bear, i just burned it strait from the iso
<ChaosSaber> Thanks, I am not sure if I installed that, if it did it auto then I should have it
<pappa_bear> ithinkthatmaybe, what program did you use to burn it?
<ithinkthatmaybe> pappa_bear, just poweriso
<ChaosSaber> was it a dvd you used or a cdr?
<pappa_bear> ithinkthatmaybe, hmm
<magentar> the important thing is that you don't burn the iso as a file on the filesystem but as an ISO image
<ithinkthatmaybe> no the image is on the cd
<magentar> if you open the disk in windows it should show you different files
<ithinkthatmaybe> not the iso file
<pappa_bear> ithinkthatmaybe, why not try Brasero. it should be installed by default
<ithinkthatmaybe> pappa_bear, ok cheers
<pappa_bear> ithinkthatmaybe, it has a 'Burn Image' function
<pappa_bear> ithinkthatmaybe, cheers
<ithinkthatmaybe> pappa_bear, so its not worth using this wubi thing? i hear it causes problems
<AndChat|> Guys I just reinstalled ubuntu and its unable to mount my home because its encrypted regardless of the fact the password hasn't changed
<pappa_bear> ithinkthatmaybe, meh... it's up to you. it's not so bad... just takes a careful hand
<ithinkthatmaybe> pappa_bear, in what sense?
<Guest123456> If I copied off all the files from a corrupted hard disk to another, then formatted the dead disk, and copied them back over
<Guest123456> Would that fix it?
<Guest123456> Because for some reason, windows can't read it, although ubuntu can
<pappa_bear> ithinkthatmaybe, i don't trust Windows to install my OS... it just doesn't make sense to me. i prefer live CDs
<Amivit> I have an ubuntu instance in the EC2 cloud hosting my webserver, but every now and then i lose 100% contact with it and looking in the AWS control panel, i can see the CPU is stuck at 100%. My only way to resolve this is to force a reboot. Does anyone have some suggestions how I can find out the cause?
<delac> usually videos from youtube show up either in /tmp or ~/.mozilla/.../Cache, but now it's not in either even though I can see the video on the player. Where else could it be?
<Amivit> It is a pretty standard LAMP setup with tasksel
<pappa_bear> Amivit, what's in the log files?
<ChaosSaber> Anyway to move this sidebar?
<Amivit> pappa_bear, Sorry im a bit of newbie when it comes to Linux, which logs do you suggest going through?
<pappa_bear> ChaosSaber, nope
<ZykoticK9> delac, recent versions of flash delete the file as soon as it's downloaded - to prevent the /tmp cache from being accessed.  It's still possible, but MUCH more difficult now.
<ChaosSaber> got to get used to it being on the side
<pappa_bear> Amivit, me too. i'm not sure but seems like a good direction
<pappa_bear> i'll help you search...
<random00> hello, I need a client of vpn with this function http://bit.ly/kRkBZb, could anybody help me??? please
<malachi> hey, im having trouble viewing my 8GB sd flash disk and gparted only shows /dev/mmcblk0 (30MB) with no partitions. any ideas what is wrong?
<Amivit> Ok thanks :) I would kill to run "top" on it while it happens, but since I can't even ssh into it im clueless as to where to start :P
<MrMichaelHill> malachi, does it work in another machine?
<MrMichaelHill> like windows, malachi
<MrMichaelHill> Might be corrupt possibly? malachi
<malachi> haven't tried windows, but it's not showing up on my mac osx
<MrMichaelHill> ah ok
<MrMichaelHill> possibly corrupt file system, malachi ?
<delac> ZykoticK9: but if it is deleted, how can I still seek the video without it being downloaded again?
<pappa_bear> ChaosSaber, yeah... http://maketecheasier.com/ubuntu-natty-beta-1-review-screenshots-tour/2011/04/03
<ZykoticK9> delac, for an example see http://paste.ubuntu.com/632087/
<malachi> MrMichaelHill, eek thought so :\ thanks
<szal> malachi: can your card reader read SDHC?
<pappa_bear> malachi, just format the drive with disk utility
<rewt> ChaosSaber, add windows to your grub menu, and set the linux drive as the default boot drive in bios
<pappa_bear> malachi, i think it has to be ntfs or ext3/4
<ChaosSaber> How would I do that
<ZykoticK9> delac, that only works as the file is being played, as soon as you close the tab/browser it's gone for good
<malachi> pappa_bear, i'm trying to recover some pictures on it
<freakwit> I have a corrupted sd card.  when i plug it into my laptop's sd card reader, it doesn't show up in "places".  when i plug in a working sd card, it shows up.  Is there anything i can do to recover data from the corrupt card?
<Inglor> How can I start LiveCD with low graphics? (vesa driver) ?
<pappa_bear> oh
<Atomix26> I need help getting the internet set up on my ubuntu
<pappa_bear> malachi, look for photorec
<pappa_bear> malachi, it's a flash recovery program
<froq_> I am looking for the off topic channel... what is it??
<Atomix26> I usually use a usb-wifi adapter, but it doesnt have a driver for ubuntu
<cordoval> hi trying to increase font size for ubuntu empathy
<cordoval> anyone here knows how to do that?
<pappa_bear> Atomix26, what wireless card do you have?
<Atomix26> It isnt a wireless card. Its a usb adapter to wifi
<cordoval> i found this post to do that http://tumutanzi.com/archives/88 but it does not work, perhaps because the theme is ADIUM and I am using ubuntu natty default
<Atomix26> Netgear WNDA3100 V2
<cordoval> what is the equivalent of: sudo gedit /usr/share/adium/message-styles/ubuntu.AdiumMessageStyle/Contents/Resources/main.css
<cordoval> but for the default theme for ubuntu
<cordoval> ?
<ChaosSaber> rewt: This is my first time ever running linux
<pappa_bear> Atomix26, long story short, if you don't have a CAT5 internet connection you're gonna have to download the .tar.gz and build it from the makefile
<ChaosSaber> atm I am so lost that its not even funny lol
<Atomix26> A what?
<lloowen> hi all! Does anyone know how I suspend a 'shutdown' timer command? My ubuntu is going to shutdown in 30 mins after running the command 'shutdown 02:10' How do II suspend that command?
<rewt> but shutting down sooner  XD
<pappa_bear> Atomix26, the cable that plugs the internet into your computer directly from the router
<rewt> by*
<Inglor> anyone knows how to start livecd with vesa driver ?
<cordoval> what is the equivalent of: sudo gedit /usr/share/adium/message-styles/ubuntu.AdiumMessageStyle/Contents/Resources/main.css? but for the current theme of ubuntu?
<Atomix26> ok
<Atomix26> the .tar.gz for what?
<ZykoticK9> lloowen, try "sudo shutdown -c" - no idea if it will work
<pappa_bear> Atomix26, use private chat by typing pappa then hitting tab
<Atomix26> pappa_bear:
<pappa_bear> Atomix26, you sent me a colon :)
<Atomix26> pappa_bear: LOLZORZ
<pappa_bear> Atomix26, do you know how to build a makefile?
<Guest123456> inglor, I believe http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download can help
<cordoval> which is the stylesheet that controles the font size of empathy in ubuntu?
<Guest123456> inglor, I believe http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download can help
<Inglor> Guest123456:  thanks ;)
<Inglor> Guest123456:  I didn't thought of that :D
<froq_> hey guys, i am rocking 10.04.  I want to upgrade to 10.10.  how do I do that?
<Guest123456> sorry for the double post
<Atomix26> pappa_bear: No, I do not know how to build a make file
<ZykoticK9> Inglor, actually on the livecd on the first menu (man with the keyboard) if you press Space - then F6 probably does have a VESA/Low Graphics option.
<ZykoticK9> Inglor, you probably want to try nomodeset from above directions
<trism> froq_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades , you need to enable normal upgrades first
<delac> ZykoticK9:  well, it worked nicely. thanks! But I cant understand what is going on there. There is a link to a deleted file, that I can recover with cat? Whut?
<ZykoticK9> delac, you actually just copied something that was already deleted!  cool eh?
<delac> ZykoticK9: indeed
<Inglor> ZykoticK9: nomodeset option exists on normal LiveCD.
<ZykoticK9> Inglor, yes
<Inglor> downlaoding alt version
<AndChat|> Guys I just reinstalled ubuntu and its unable to mount my home because its encrypted regardless of the fact the password hasn't changed
<ChaosSaber> for 2 drives, I would use hd0,1 right? to add the windows to my grub?
<ZykoticK9> AndChat|, your actually an example of why i think disk encryption is a BAD idea.  Good luck though, there might be a solution - but I have no idea.
<random00> what ubuntu is better, 10.04 or 11.04?
<ZykoticK9> random00, not the place for POLLS.  They're VERY different!
<arooni-mobile> my ubuntu 11.04 64 bit install is freezing up pretty often on my thinkpad t420.  here is syslog http://paste.ubuntu.com/632090/ .. anything i can do?
<tjiggi_fo> random00, if you have to ask that question then 10.04
<ZykoticK9> random00, which is better: apples or oranges.  You'll get lots of different answers, non are "correct", it depends on your needs.
<centHOGG> lts
<random00> I have some problems with 11.04, some programs are not installed very good
<AndChat|> Zykotick9, I use encryption on everything :) first time in 4 years this ever happened to me
<ChaosSaber> random00: you have to go with the one you like the best, noone can tell you which is better, each to their own
<ChaosSaber> I see that alot with phone roms
 * random00 slaps random00 around a bit with a large trout
<random00> sorry :$
<ChaosSaber> does this look right to add to the grub
<ZykoticK9> AndChat|, what is the benefit?  I really don't see any...  Good luck though.  <rhetorical question BTW>
<ChaosSaber> dangit I cant copy and paste it
<ChaosSaber> #! /bin/sh -e
<ChaosSaber> echo “Adding Windows” >&2
<ChaosSaber> cat << EOF
<ChaosSaber> menuentry “Windows 7″ {
<ChaosSaber> set root=(hd0,1)
<FloodBot1> ChaosSaber: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ChaosSaber> chainloader +1
<ChaosSaber> sorry about that
<AndChat|> Np
<ZykoticK9> ChaosSaber, next time use a pastebin, see !paste if you are unsure about that.
<ChaosSaber> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<AndChat|> Guys I just reinstalled ubuntu and its unable to mount my home because its encrypted regardless of the fact the password hasn't changed any ideas or help?
<josh> this a good place for support?
<AndChat|> Josh, supposed to be
<centHOGG> you get what you pay for
<josh> I'm trying to setup an samba share with my wifes XP machine and I've got it where I can map a network drive and see the contents, but it I can access them
<josh> haha cent
<centHOGG> howdid you set up your samba
<josh> so basically I'm trying to share my music with her laptop and I can see all the folders in my music directory, but when I try to open the folders within that directory I get a "directory is not accessible"
<YankDownUnder> josh, I'm sure you've manually looked through the /etc/samba/smb.conf and made sure you had all the perms setup properly, eh?
<centHOGG> did you try it several times
<josh> just used the software center and then been using the system config samba utility to set them up
<kate_r> hi
<ChaosSaber> how do I check if I have grub2 installed
<centHOGG> samba usually installed auto right?
<YankDownUnder> josh, and to be sure, you've rebooted the XP machine...
<kate_r> does anyone know why my bluetooth headset can connect to natty, but there's no input/output source shown up in Sound?
<josh> I'll reboot it again to double check
<centHOGG> also I use a win domain... you have the right pw?
<malachi> is there any other tool to recover files from a corrupt sd flash disk other than photorec?
<random00> I have problems with 11.04, what version is like 11.04 plz?
<YankDownUnder> kate_r, When you've "connected" it, did you also check the "setup" for the device?
<josh> well I set my samba to allow access to everyone
<cmaxwell> chaos:you could do apt-get grub 2 and see if its installed
<kate_r> YankDownUnder, sorry, what do you mean by setup?
<random00> from 11.04 there aren´t so much information
<kate_r> YankDownUnder, it detects it as a headset.
<ZykoticK9> ChaosSaber, "apt-cache policy grub-pc"
<cyperbg> I have TL-WN821N USB Wifi Dongle which connects successfully to my Wifi Network but there is no internet and it can't even open the router (192.168.1.1) Any help?
<kate_r> YankDownUnder, and offers a shortcut to the sound preferences.
<Guest123456> Any idea how to fix a fubared MBR?
<YankDownUnder> josh, Here's one for ya - if you, as root, do a "chmod -R 777 *" in that music folder, you'll make the perms "all access"
<AndChat|> Malachi, yes, but photorec is really good
<centHOGG> depends on if its dualboot
<josh> k I'll try that
<josh> I had this setup before on Ubuntu Server, but it's been a while
<YankDownUnder> kate_r, Just was wondering cuz last time I dealt with this, the unit had to be "setup" after it was connected...
<Guest123456> would copying the files over to a different drive, formatting the drive, and then copying them back over work?
<kate_r> YankDownUnder, how did you set it up?
<cyperbg> does anyone even see what I'm writing?
<centHOGG> you don't have to do that
<cyperbg> hello?
<centHOGG> yes
<josh> and I just scrapped Win 7 for Ubuntu Desktop...go figure I'm having more problems with the GUI setup than terminal lol
<xemilyx> hello all. I am trying to install 'drivers' for a printer. During the install it asks for my password then rejects it as incorrect. If i open a term and enter 'su' it also rejects my password as incorrect. any other time my password is asked for, synaptic, for example my password is accepted. I have made sure the spelling is correct and caps is off. any ideas?
<ZykoticK9> Guest123456, that's not going to fix an MBR that's for sure.  To fix MBR see !grub2
<maheanuu> I have an external hd (USB) that is appearing and disappearing for some unknown reason, whe3n it shows up It is shown in computer then the window closes and it disappears
<Guest123456> zykotick, this is a fubared windows vista mbr
<YankDownUnder> kate_r, 1.) Connected the headset. 2.) Made sure the "device settings" pointed to Bluetooth Headset, then in sound preferences, chose that as output hardware.
<centHOGG> win fdisk /mbr
<Spark_> hi, how can i force remove a broken package when its dpkg scripts aren't working: http://codepad.org/OX4HjpgF
<ZykoticK9> Guest123456, LOL - /join ##windows
<AndChat|> Guys I just reinstalled ubuntu and its unable to mount my home because its encrypted regardless of the fact the password hasn't changed any ideas or help?
<josh> yank, thanks that worked
<YankDownUnder> AndChat|, Same version of Ubuntu?
<kate_r> YankDownUnder, where were "device settings"?
<AndChat|> Yankdownunder, first tried different then tried same
<YankDownUnder> kate_r, Without seeing what you've got, the one that I setup had "Device Settings" in the Bluetooth manager...
<kate_r> YankDownUnder, i see. unfortunately mine doesn't.
<TMechanic> Hi ppl
<brdbowl> hi. i tried removing empathy cause i don't use it and now it's apparently messed up my entire system. i can't install or upgrade anything.
<maheanuu> the window just opened and closed again...  I went to look in places and the drive isn't showing...   When it appeared it did show there also...   Dunno what is happening or why....
<brdbowl> it keeps complaining about empathy..
<brdbowl> stupid program.
<YankDownUnder> kate_r, What you might try to do is to do a restart of the bluetooth daemon, or even just a reboot, see if that headset shows after...??
<ZykoticK9> brdbowl, you might want to try "sudo apt-get -f install" to fix any broken packages
<YankDownUnder> brdbowl, Like ZykoticK9 just said...
<brdbowl> yawn
<kate_r> YankDownUnder, i've tried that a few times unfortunately. the thing is, it works perfectly on my laptop, which also runs natty, but 32b.
<brdbowl> I've done that already.
<ZykoticK9> brdbowl, removing thing from ubuntu-destkop is NOT worth the effort!
<kate_r> YankDownUnder, on my desktop, it uses a dongle and 64b. could it be the dongle?
<YankDownUnder> kate_r, That's a "could be"...I'm not a fan of 64bit linux on "non server" machines... ;)
<xemilyx> ok, i have figured out the problem in the term, 'sudo su' duh. so now the printer installer wont accept my password
<brdbowl> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=H5LQxP1K
<ZykoticK9> xemilyx, don't use "sudo su" -- use "sudo -i" instead!
<YankDownUnder> kate_r, ...and the dongle does show up when you do a: sudo lsusb => ?
<brdbowl> that's the result of  sudo apt-get -f install
<xemilyx> ZykoticK9, thanks for that info. but my problem with the printer installer not accepting my pw still exists
<tanath> i'm looking to build a computer with the Radeon HD 6850, but i'm not sure how good ubuntu's support is. anyone have relevant info?
<YankDownUnder> tanath, ATI sux. ;)
<tanath> YankDownUnder, howsat?
<ZykoticK9> xemilyx, ?  good luck.
<YankDownUnder> tanath, NVidia.
<tanath> YankDownUnder, nvidia is in MS's pocket
<YankDownUnder> tanath, Still works the best - doesn't matter who's pocket they're in.
<kate_r> YankDownUnder, yes the dongle is there. i can connect to the headset, just that i can't get the sound input/output shown up in Sound.
<tanath> i'd rather go with AMD
<YankDownUnder> kate_r, Just a quick question - you're using Pulseaudio on both machines, ya?
<szal> tanath: then don't come complaining about crappy performance ;)
<tanath> YankDownUnder, why does ati 'suck'?
<tanath> szal, oh, if the performance is crappy due to ubuntu's support, i most certainly would complain
<kate_r> YankDownUnder, umm.. they are using the default that comes with natty. that's pulseaudio right?
<YankDownUnder> tanath, For the past ten plus years, they've always lagged behind in producing proper drivers for linux...
<YankDownUnder> kate_r, Yeppers.
<szal> tanath: no, the performance is crappy due to AMD delivering crappy drivers
<YankDownUnder> kate_r, Just checking mate.
<kate_r> YankDownUnder, sure. actually i realised i haven't got the pulseaudio bluetooth module installed...
<tanath> YankDownUnder, szal but haven't they opened their specs for cards?
<josh> anyone know why banshee shows all these duplicates after importing a folder?
<kate_r> YankDownUnder, let me restart and see.
<chaddy> josh: I find duplicates when I use a daap share, no idea what causes it
<xemilyx> no ideas why an installer keeps rejecting a pw that i know is correct, caps off and spelling correct
<xemilyx> ?
<josh> is banshee the best media/mp3 player?
<chaddy> I like music123
<tanath> josh, best for what? it's a good media player
<josh> pretty new to ubuntu desktop only dealt with server in the past
<YankDownUnder> tanath, Just from a "production" standpoint, I don't build machines/workstations with ATI cards unless they're going to be MS Windows machines. Servers and workstations I build that are going to run any form of linux always get NVidia cards cuz I can't be buggered to farg around with ATI drivers - I just want the machines to work, and to work well. Especially graphics/printing/design machines.
<josh> music management mostly
<tanath> josh, then yes, banshee is good
<josh> I use vlc for video usually just need something good for keeping my music organized and playback
<tanath> josh, should also grab easytag and picard
<YankDownUnder> Banshee is cool, I still prefer the old Rhythmbox...and Audacious...
<josh> k I'll check that out
<tanath> josh, for updating/renaming/etc
<maheanuu> On my prob, when I do a reboot, all the drives that are attached show up, then when I go into this drive it disappears immediately when I try to open any file and that is when it starts appearing and vanishing
<tanath> YankDownUnder, that's a much better response, thanks
<YankDownUnder> tanath, You're very welcome mate.
<ZykoticK9> maheanuu, when the problem starts happening you may want to try "dmesg" from a terminal, perhaps it will give some hints on what is happening
<tanath> YankDownUnder, ew @ rhythmbox... audacious is good, but banshee is better than rhythmbox, IMO
<ZykoticK9> tanath, too bad Banshee is mono-contaminated ;)
<YankDownUnder> tanath, Since XMMS is basically dead, that's what I choose....call me old, call me old fashioned...
<josh> sorry another permission question...once i've chmod 777'd all the folders in my music directory will new files/folders added there automatically be 777?
<kate_r> YankDownUnder, hi again. it's working great now!
<kate_r> YankDownUnder, it was the pulseaudio buletooth module that was missing.
<tanath> ZykoticK9, yeah, there is that, but it is a good player
<kate_r> wasted me 3hrs...
<YankDownUnder> josh, Make the change in your /etc/samba/smb.conf for that particular share, and you'll be right mate.
<kate_r> thanks
<OY1R> saint helen in the log :)
<YankDownUnder> kate_r, Beauty - yer happy now...NOW you can buy the beer.
<tanath> YankDownUnder, indeed... but no it has the benefits of being simple and lightweight :)
<ZykoticK9> josh, no, permissions don't work like that.  New files/folder permission is determined by umask
<kate_r> hehe
<tanath> YankDownUnder, audacious that is
<tanath> the best music player all around though is foobar2000, which runs under wine
<YankDownUnder> tanath, I like using Audacious for just simple playlists and cuz I can skin the daylights outta it - make it look COOL for displays and exhibits...
<tanath> can play anything
<tanath> mm
<ZykoticK9> josh, also files should NOT be 777 unless they are actually executable programs/scripts
<tanath> ZykoticK9, why do people still use numeric-form permissions when you can chmod +r, etc?
<josh> I just want my wifes XP machine and my Wii to be able to see my Video and Music folders
<ZykoticK9> tanath, i use both
<maheanuu> Ok, Zyko...   just ran dmesg and I got oodles of text in return....   I am a noobie and am doing my very best to ride this tiger....
<tanath> josh, install samba, right-click folder > share
<YankDownUnder> Some folks like buttered toast, others prefer jam - it doesn't matter as long as the end result is the result that YOU want...we all have different preferences - for either doing things, or for using things...
<ZykoticK9> maheanuu, could you pastebin the results?
<ZykoticK9> !paste > maheanuu
<ubottu> maheanuu, please see my private message
<josh> I did and it would let me see that folder, but it wouldn't let me access the folders inside it
<tanath> josh, right-click > properties > permissions > readable to others and apply to all files within button
<josh> k lemme try that
<ZykoticK9> !tab > maheanuu
<ubottu> maheanuu, please see my private message
<tanath> josh, also, install system-config-samba. very handy
<brdbowl> man this is a bunch of crap. just installed ubuntu on this system and removing empathy ruins it :P
<bazhang> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<Tekk_> ...
<Tekk_> someone asks that empathy question whenever I join a distro room, coincidence or is it that common? O.o
<chaddy> some people just can't bear to have software they don't use hanging around, Tekk_
<chaddy> dependencies or no dependencies
<tanath> chaddy, some people can't afford to spare space for things that aren't needed
<Tekk_> chaddy actually you can remove it
<chaddy> I didn't mean to imply that you couldn't
<YankDownUnder> It's a matter of HOW it's removed. You can remove a tyre from a car with a stick of dynamite, but will the car work afterwards?
<Tekk_> I don't remember how, some apt command, it's a thing of how aptitude thinks that gnome is good to remove once empathy is gone, then removes all the stuff gnome installs
<Tekk_> YankDownUnder yep
<tanath> YankDownUnder, lol. what would be the equivalent for removing empathy?
<Tekk_> tanaththe usual way, apparently :)
<tanath> YankDownUnder, rming random files? :P
<YankDownUnder> tanath, Removing Empathy? What, from humanity, or from Ubuntu? ;)
<tanath> heh
<tanath> YankDownUnder, ubuntu :P
<random00> hello, I need a client of vpn with this function http://bit.ly/kRkBZb, could anybody help me??? please
<YankDownUnder> tanath, AH RIGHT, well, I never bother due to all the "inherent" dependencies...I just choose not to use it at all...
<ZykoticK9> YankDownUnder, +1
<tanath> YankDownUnder, uh, if i try to remove empathy it just wants to remove one lib along with...
<josh> yank & tanath thanks it's all good now
<Tekk_> tanath apt-get or aptitude?
<tanath> josh, yw
<tanath> Tekk_, aptitude
<Tekk_> tanath hmm, weird
<tanath> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<tanath>   empathy libtelepathy-farsight0{u}
<tanath> Tekk_, i don't think i have ubuntu-desktop installed, just ubuntu-minimal. that may be why
<ZykoticK9> tanath, LOL - that does explain somethings
<teknic> exit
<ChaosSaber> how do I add to the grub
<aeon-ltd> ChaosSaber: depends what version you're on
<ithinkthatmaybe> papa_bear, i tried again, changing the boot priority in my bios, it worked but the install is currently stuck on importing documents and settings from my old OS, its been there for like 30 minutes, is that normal?
<Jasonn> I have an install error when I try to install openvps-as on my server,
<Jasonn> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/632102/
<openfly> so does anyone know how to re-add ohci1394 and raw1394 support to natty?
<ChaosSaber> 11.04
<ZykoticK9> ChaosSaber, with Grub2 you typically just run "sudo update-grub2" and how it automatically finds your other install(s)
<ZykoticK9> s/how/hope/
<aeon-ltd> openfly: if they are modules you can rebuild the kernel or load them
<openfly> the modules aren't available in repot
<openfly> some lunatic pulled them from the ubuntu kernel build
<ithinkthatmaybe> ok hes not there, anyways so my ubuntu install is stuck on importing docuements and settings, its been  there for like 30 minutes
<ithinkthatmaybe> should i just reboot
<Inglor> hmmm ubuntu alternative 11.04 doesn't really have a nomodeset option
<Inglor> I tried use rescue but doesn't help.
<ChaosSaber> it found that but when i click on that in the menu it just says no drive found, Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda1
<YankDownUnder> ithinkthatmaybe, You might just want to sit and wait - else you could corrupt some stuff...but hey, it's your choice...
<cmaxwell> is the package name for bitchx just bitchx?
<ithinkthatmaybe> well yea this is why im concerened
<ZykoticK9> Inglor, you could probably do it manually.  But the LiveCD has a semi-GUI nomodeset option.
<centHOGG> byatch?
<brdbowl> k fixed it with sudo touch /folder_paths_here. yay. now to install wine :)
<Inglor> Tried to load kernel with setting: xforcevesa but can't
<openfly> cmaxwell download bitchx from svn
<bazhang> centHOGG, pardon?
<maheanuu> Ok finally I got it to paste, I don't think I can walk and chew gum.....   the url is http://paste.ubuntu.com and poster is Maheanuu
<YankDownUnder> ithinkthatmaybe, Maybe it's time for a coffee/tea/beer and a bit of a muscle stretch?
<openfly> and build that version
<cmaxwell> ok
<openfly> only way it will work
<Inglor> ZykoticK9: pm me
<ZykoticK9> Inglor, no thanks.
<ithinkthatmaybe> YankDownUnder, i like your thinking
<Jasonn> I have an install error when I try to install openvps-as on my server, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/632102/
<YankDownUnder> ithinkthatmaybe, It's the beer part, right? ;)
<ithinkthatmaybe> YankDownUnder, what gave it away?? what part of the world does down under imply
<ChaosSaber> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bazhang> !ot | YankDownUnder ithinkthatmaybe
<ubottu> YankDownUnder ithinkthatmaybe: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Nickkkkk> Oh.
<Nickkkkk> Yes I'm here.
<skfax> Is it possible to set up Ubuntu to resize windows smoothly? Instead of click-drag-release, then it resizes?
<maheanuu> Zyko I finally managed to get it to paste in http://paste.ubuntu.com and poster is Maheanuu
<Nickkkkk> I just typically idle. -.-
<YankDownUnder> ithinkthatmaybe, Well, Antarctica is way too cold...so Australia is the only one that really fits...
<ithinkthatmaybe> YankDownUnder, im in NZ seee
<ZykoticK9> maheanuu, need the actual link
<ZykoticK9> !tab > maheanuu
<ubottu> maheanuu, please see my private message
<ChaosSaber> http://paste.ubuntu.com/632106/ that is what it found
<openfly> okay so does anyone know some really great docs on building a custom kernel for natty?
<maheanuu> Zyko, like this ?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<YankDownUnder> ithinkthatmaybe, Shaky there mate. Meanwhile, last time I did a "migrate settings" it caused some issues with the settings - not in MS, but in Ubuntu...therefore, I generally (when I have to do a migrate) just let it churn away until it's done...
<ZykoticK9> maheanuu, see what ChaosSaber's link looks like?  It should be like that.
<szal> maheanuu: when will you learn to tab-complete nicks?
<maheanuu> When someone teaches me I guess, I am on a small island in the middle of the south pacific and there are NO linux users here other than I
<ithinkthatmaybe> YankDownUnder, the windows OS is relatively new so theres not much in there
<ChaosSaber> you hit tab + a letter to bring up the nick
<ZykoticK9> maheanuu, to get my nic type "Z" "y" "TAB"
<qin> maheanuu: try: sz<TAB> Never
<bazhang> maheanuu, type first three letters then hit tab key
<ChaosSaber> or sumthing like that
<ChaosSaber> thank you qin
<ZykoticK9> maheanuu, did you get the paste link?  just post it if you did.
<YankDownUnder> ithinkthatmaybe, Could be that "deciphering" the MS Windows data is such a huge task that it just takes super long...could also have something to do with earthquakes and volcanoes...ya never know...
<cipher__> Does anyone know how to revert to grub1, from 10.10. Grub2 has no advantages I can really see that can possibly justify the complexity of even password protecting my menu list :O
<qin> get_iplayer, is this familiar to someone?
<openfly> right... so there's no documentation on natty custom kernel builds... it's unsupported... and they've removed raw1394 support...  anyone have any idea what the best path forward here is?
<openfly> i really hate the concept of format reinstall
<ithinkthatmaybe> YankDownUnder, that one we had 20 minutes ago is the culprit, i know it
<YankDownUnder> ithinkthatmaybe, Told ya! Time fer a hungee! ;)
<maheanuu> Zyko, here is the link, I am sometimes a little out of it when it comes to this and I am trying my very best to learn the link is http://paste.ubuntu.com/632108/
<vacho> how do I start MYSQL??? im going nutse
<maheanuu> YDU, see you are a neighbor...   I am an ex yank in Tahiti....
<openfly> okay
<openfly> so.... nada then?
<bazhang> openfly, why do you need a custom kernel
<vacho> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<vacho> Upstart job, you may also use the start(8) utility, e.g. start mysql
<vacho> start: Job failed to start
<openfly> bazhang i need to get raw1394 and ohci1394 kernel modules into natty
<bazhang>  libraw1394-11 openfly corresponding to this?
<ZykoticK9> maheanuu, well the kernel is reporting the exact same thing that you are -- it keeps disconnecting/reconnecting.  I'm not certain as to why, but I don't like the "Buffer I/O error on device sdd1" messages.  Sorry I don't have any suggestions for you.  Hopefully someone more knowledgeable has some insight(s).
<openfly> bazhang that is a library for access to it
<openfly> but it corresponds to most firewire video capture
<cmaxwell> what's the best program for tcl files?
<neure> can i get any kind of opengl acceleration if i run ubuntu in vmware?
<robinsch> how do I get all the pastes that I have made using the command to paste to paste.ubuntu.com
<robinsch> like a list
<ZykoticK9> neure, you can't.  Use VBox if you want 3d support.
<neure> oh
<neure> vbox has opengl acceleration?
<notme> i need a chan on this server to asking networkstuff. is there one? i have some questions
<ZykoticK9> neure, yes
<neure> how good is it?
<ZykoticK9> neure, limited of course - not gaming ready or anything.
<bazhang> !alis | notme
<ubottu> notme: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<cmaxwell> whats the package name for wish?
<notme> its not such simple;/
<ChaosSaber> I think I fixed it, i'll brb
<bazhang> notme further assistance in #freenode
<notme> the problem is: there are several machines in my network who can wakeup my filsever through wol. is there a way, if the fileserver waked up from wol, that i can see, wich machine has sendet the wol?
<bazhang> robinsch, a log?
<robinsch> ya
<notme> this is the pro i am working atm
<robinsch> I forgot the url
<bazhang> !1984 | robinsch
<ubottu> robinsch: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<robinsch> from pastebinit
<bazhang> robinsch, the paste.ubuntu.com backlogs? no idea there
<maheanuu> Zyko, the puter just opened a window and left me a msg for the first time......  Here is it's msg   http://paste.ubuntu.com/632110/
<ZykoticK9> maheanuu, oh this is an NTFS formatted drive.  You might want to boot windows and run a file system check on it then.
<KatronixSerf> Hi all, just installed Samba 4.0.0alpha15-unknown on my machine. Anything special I need to do to make it work with Win7?
<bazhang> KatronixSerf, installed from where
<ZykoticK9> maheanuu, sorry I can't/don't help with FAT/NTFS stuff.  Someone else might be able to provide further support.  Good luck!
<KatronixSerf> bazhang, via apt-get
<robinsch> is the log called #ubuntu+1
<kavurt> my browsers cannot connect to the internet. but skype works. it says: make sure firefox is permitted to access the web. what might be wrong?
<maheanuu> I have NO windows computer, I have completely sworn off doze...   I have been working by myself for a year now trying to learn Linux alone
<bazhang> robinsch, no
<maheanuu> Thanks for the try and the comebacks...  I do appreciate it very much
<bazhang> KatronixSerf, thats not in 11.04
<openfly> looks like i'll be back in windows shortly unless i can find documentation on custom compiling a kernel for natty
<KatronixSerf> bazhang is it possible to ask apt-get where it came from?
<ZykoticK9> maheanuu, i don't think there is much (perhaps any) NTFS file system checking under gnu/linux - maybe?  Again, best of luck.
<bazhang> KatronixSerf, you could not have installed that from apt unless you have special PPA or the like
<c3l> robinsch: no, thats another channel. you want plain #ubuntu.html
<KatronixSerf> bazhang that is possible
<TannerH> I have a dell studio 1537 laptop and i have tried to install ubuntu 10 on it but it wouldn't work. i am currently on windows 7 but i was just wondering if buntu 11 would have support for an ATI mobility Radeon HD 3400 series graphics card
<bazhang> KatronixSerf, you used a PPA?
<robinsch> can anyone get all the things I have said is past mount
<KatronixSerf> bazhang, not right before this install no
<robinsch> month*
<bazhang> !work | TannerH
<ubottu> TannerH: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<robinsch> in this channel
<bazhang> robinsch, sure, you can search in the logs
<robinsch> things that I have said with http:// in it
<robinsch> bazhang: how?
<bazhang> robinsch, by either checking your own irc client logs, or the ubuntu channel logs
<TannerH> i could get it working perfect on the live cd but as soon as i installed it the screen wouldnt show anything
<c3l> bazhang: problem is that they are stored per day, quite annoying to go through 30 files
<KatronixSerf> bazhang, do I want to tell apt-get to install samba3 ?
<bazhang> c3l, feel free to assist him
<bazhang> KatronixSerf, which PPA had samba 4 alpha in it
<c3l> robinsch: write a script that fetches the last x days of logs with wget, then parse them
<KatronixSerf> bazhang, I don't know sorry
<sasquatchzorin> hello
<KatronixSerf> bazhang, how can I ask apt-get which one has it?
<bazhang> KatronixSerf, you need to purge that ppa first
<bazhang> KatronixSerf, check your software sources list
<bazhang> TannerH, install the drivers from additional drivers tool
<robinsch> http://www.google.com/search?q=robinsch+site:http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/&hl=en&prmd=ivns&filter=0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&biw=1220&bih=755
<robinsch> nothing :(
<TannerH> where would i be able to find the additional drivers tool?
<bazhang> TannerH, system administration additional drivers
<TannerH> would i have to be on ubuntu for that? because i am actually on windows currently because i couldnt use ubuntu due to the fact that i had a black screen
<bazhang> TannerH, yes
<robinsch> where do I get irclogs for ##linux
<bazhang> robinsch, ask in ##linux
<Alexander> what does !ping do in a terminal?
<qin> robinsch: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/06/25/
<TannerH> yeah i looked in to that but i couldnt get to it without a working screen
<bazhang> TannerH, start up in low res mode and do it
<maheanuu> Is there anyone in here who might be able to help me with a NTSF drive that I  only run in windoze and use to store my large files on...
<bazhang> maheanuu, ##windows
<TannerH> you press shift at startup to get to that boot menu right?
<bazhang> TannerH, yep
<KatronixSerf> bazhang, here is my sources.list file, anything in there I should remove?
<KatronixSerf> bazhang, http://pastebin.com/sTwTy2cM
<maheanuu> bazhang, I do NOT have anything that runs windows
<TannerH> okay thanks alot. i shall try this solution
<bazhang> maheanuu, you need windows to do a file system check on the ntfs drive, you just said you only run windows with it, thus ask in ##windows
<robinsch> where are irc logs for irssi stored?
<mrdeb> what is the lucid bleed ppa
<maheanuu> NO I use it to hold large files, and it has never been on a windoze machine
<bazhang> robinsch, did you enable logging in irssi even?
<robinsch> bazhang: How do I?
<bazhang> mrdeb, clarify as that makes no sense
<qin> robinsch: irssi do not log by default, /j #irssi
<blargg> I'm editing ~/fonts.conf and cannot figure out how to match the "Monospace" font. I'm using <test qual="any" name="family" compare="eq"><string>Monospace</string></test> but it just will not match Monospace.
<robinsch>  /j #irss
<mrdeb> bazhang: the lucid bleed ppa is used for programs when they are old from the normal repo
<mrdeb> who maintains it and is it ok
<bazhang> maheanuu, yet you want to do a file system check of the ntfs system
<mrdeb> ?
<bazhang> !backports | mrdeb have a read
<ubottu> mrdeb have a read: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<maheanuu> baz, I have nothing that runs windows I formatted this drive and 3 others for storage and this is the newest and has been working great until I did an upgrade on Ubuntu 10.10 this morning
<bazhang> maheanuu, tab complete my name or I will miss it
<qin> maheanuu: Is hightlighted
<qin> mah: is not
<maheanuu> bazhang, like this???
<bazhang> qin, he's been told many times already
<lorenz> greetings all, I installed madwifi on my laptop and have an Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01) card. When I try to activate the madwifi driver I get the following error http://www.fpaste.org/VVcn/
<qin> bazhang: I know, just trying different angle... It works!
<KatronixSerf> bazhang, did you get a chance to look at it?
<bazhang> maheanuu, explain, very clearly , on a single line, what the problem is with the ntfs partition/hdd
<somnambulant> anyone else have an issue w/11.04 screen session showing question marks for characters in terminal/console apps .. ie in alsamixer, moc etc
<bazhang> KatronixSerf, not yet sorry
<mrdeb> so hte bleed ppa is backports?
<mrdeb> so its safe
<bazhang> KatronixSerf, what about in sources.list.d
<ChaosSaber> update-grub worked, just took a few reboots, the menu is fine now
<maheanuu> bazhang, What is happening is that it is opening and closing off and on, and I have stopped everything and rebooted and I see the drive with no problem, I go to it and can open it and then it disappears and starts this off and on thing
<ChaosSaber> no more going into bios lol
<Nisstyre> yes
<ubun> does anyone know how to set up remote desktop viewer, so i can access my ubuntu10.04 from another 10.04?
<bazhang> maheanuu, sounds like a hdd problem. make backups asap
<mrdeb> hi
<bazhang> mrdeb, did you read the link?
<mrdeb> is openshot a decent program
<bazhang> mrdeb, yes, of course
<Styles> Hey guys, I have two issues with the latest version, number one is I can't get my second monitor to work.
<KatronixSerf> bazhang, in there is one for skype-call-recorder, google-chrome, openshot, wine, and wuala
<maheanuu> It's a brand new drive and I had NO probs until I did an upgrade this morning
<bazhang> mrdeb, a more substantive question about it?
<Styles> I'm running nvidia and it just sais via the nvidia server settings like.. can't apply settings
<lorenz> greetings all, I installed madwifi on my laptop and have an Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01) card. When I try to activate the madwifi driver I get the following error http://www.fpaste.org/VVcn/
<Styles> It worked great in the last version though (i upgraded last night)
<maheanuu> I am running 10.10 on a toshiba satellite 64 bit box
<qin> ubun: vnc, vino-preferences for server, and install vnc (any?) client on other machine.
<mrdeb> huh
<bazhang> mrdeb, ?
<KatronixSerf> bazhang, the one for openshot is the newest one
<ubun> qin: i have no clue where to start... the only thing i can do is access the computer im on...
<lorenz> When I first installed ubuntu, the wifi worked put of the box, since then--a kernel update killed the wifi driver
<ubun> qin: maybe you know of some install or setup info?
<maheanuu> bazhang, I am running Ubuntu 10.10 64 bit on a Toshiba AMD Satellite box that has a 64 bit proc....  All has been great with all my large drives  and they are all formatted NTSF for storing large files
<qin> ubun: vnc is very simple: on "server" (machine you want to access) type: vino-preferences (or find in menu Remote Desktop - same thing)
<mrdeb> maheanuu: yes 64 bit is good
<bazhang> KatronixSerf, what does sudo apt-get install samba    <---- return
<bazhang> mrdeb, no need for the running commentary
<maheanuu> I will take the drive to a friends place who runs Windoze XP and see what the prob is...   I am thinking it had to do with the upgrade this morning
<mrdeb> ...
<KatronixSerf> bazhang, actually going by the Ubuntu Software Center I am running 3.5.8
<bazhang> KatronixSerf, seems you did an apt-get install of samba4 , and there is a samba package as well
<bazhang> mrdeb, stop that
<bazhang> !info samba4 | KatronixSerf
<ubottu> KatronixSerf: samba4 (source: samba4): SMB/CIFS file, print and logon server (version 4). In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.0~alpha15~git20110124.dfsg1-2ubuntu1 (natty), package size 1505 kB, installed size 10980 kB
<mrdeb> i am not doing anything
<fishey1> Anyone know how to make packages I'm installing ask more questions?
<maheanuu> bazhang, is there anyway to clear the upgrade that was accomplished this morning on this machine?
<fishey1> (i seem to recall enabling it on one machine a while back)
<bazhang> fishey1, with the --verbose option? check the manual for apt-get to be certain
<sw0rdfish> hey guys, is there an opposite of "add-apt-repository"
<sw0rdfish> to undo what you did with that
<KatronixSerf> bazhang, ok from samba 3.5.8 anything special to do to make it work with win7?
<bazhang> sw0rdfish, ppa-purge
<ubun> qin is it possible to use remote desktop not on a server... errr my pc is at my store and i want to access it from home.
<bazhang> !info ppa-purge | sw0rdfish
<ubottu> sw0rdfish: ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr56 (natty), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<rhin0> yes ubun
<lorenz> greetings all, I installed madwifi on my laptop and have an Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01) card. When I try to activate the madwifi driver I get the following error http://www.fpaste.org/VVcn/
<fishey1> bazhang: it was some permenant thing from running a command. Pretty sure ---verbose just makes it noisy. From what I can read, I want to change "debconf"'s config.
<bazhang> KatronixSerf, not to my knowledge. I really dont use win7 like that so really cannot help there sorry
<mussorsky> hey, if I wanna set up my ubuntu box as a router, does it matter what wireless card I get? Also what do I need to get to transmit the wireless signal? Some kind of antenna?
<fishey1> (or rather, it looks like "debconf" is the system which prompts me)
<fishey1> mussorsky: you need one which supports "master" mode.
<fishey1> (in the driver in the kernel)
<ubun> rhinri0: can you help me figure it? when i put the ip it doenst find anything
<KatronixSerf> bazhang I tested it with smbclient, and got this: "Server requested plaintext password but 'client plaintext auth' is disabled session setup failed: SUCCESS - 0" would that indicate my smb.conf file needs tweaking?
<m477> what command i will log in to server?
<bazhang> KatronixSerf, seems so, certainly
<bazhang> m477, which server?
<m477> this
<bazhang> m477, which irc client
<m477> konversation
<qin> m477: /connect irc.ubuntu.com
<m477> i want to join ##electronics but i need to be logged in
<bazhang> m477, konversation has preferences for that
<m477> [03:19:37] [Error] /connect: Unknown command.
<qin> m477: /mgs nickserv to register. You irc client is odd
<m477> im registarted
<m477> i dont know how to log
<centHOGG> find a tree
<bazhang> centHOGG, thats not helpful
<phrostbite> Is the only windows emulator thing going to be wine?
<bazhang> m477, check the konversation preferences for that
<m477> i dont see any thing helpful
<tucemiux> hey has anyone ever used esniper ??
<m477> there isnt any commend to do this?
<Pici> !register | m477
<ubottu> m477: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<qin> m477: /msg nickserv identify <password> ???
<tucemiux> has anyone user esniper before? IM wondering hos effective and  SAFE the thing is
<bazhang> http://docs.kde.org/development/en/extragear-network/konversation/identity.html m477
<maheanuu> bazhang, It has appeared back on my desk top along with the other 2 drives and now opens and closes normally...   I can go between all the drives move stuff and work normally....   Dont ask.....   I don't have even a CLUE!!
<bazhang> tucemiux, the ebay tool?
<invisime> I have skype installed on an ubuntu 9.10 netbook. video and sound are both working like a charm, but my mic doesn't seem to be working. oddly, it works in Sound Recorder and pavucontrol shows skype using the mic, but no one on the other end of my calls can hear me. does anyone have any tips on how to debug this?
<tucemiux> bazhang: yes sir ! the ebay tool that helps you snipe auctions
<maheanuu> Thanks you guys for the help....   I did learn something today...  sorry that I am such a cretin...   But when you are over the end of the world shit happens
<neure> how do i mount smb:/ share ?
<neure> i can browse to location on desktopo but not all apps can browse to network
<tucemiux> maheanuu: it happens to every the best ones, so no worries
<KatronixSerf> can someone tell me where I would look to find the source of this error, "Server requested plaintext password but 'client plaintext auth' is disabled" ?
<tequilla> hello
<lorenz> greetings all, I installed madwifi on my laptop and have an Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01) card. When I try to activate the madwifi driver I get the following error http://www.fpaste.org/VVcn/
<auero> I set a shared folder on a drive but when I try to mount view it in OS X I get an error saying "The operation can’t be completed because the original item for “movies” can’t be found." Other folders work fine.
<neure> ugh why are all monospace fonts so thin or ugly
<centHOGG> usability
<m477> bazhang: i did that and still i cant join this channel
<neure> i want a bit thicker in horz direction
<maheanuu> invisime, did you try a test call?
<neure> but all bolded fonts are bolded also in vert direction, that sucks
<invisime> maheanuu: yeah. and nothing played back.
<cipher__> is there any graphical method of encrypting the home directory after installing 10.10?
<Styles> Ok guys so, I've figured out sorta what's wrong just need advice. Nvidia X Server, I enable my second monitor, then click apply, then click write to file. Now I restart gdm and it wont start backup
<Styles> Any ideas?
<Styles> I restore the originally xorg.conf file and it starts back up
<id10t> Styles, are just now installing the nvidia driver or has that been there and working for a while before tryign to add the 2nd monitor?
<rhin0> xorg.conf isnt there in later versions
<Styles> id10t: I have the latest recommended driver running
<Styles> It was working fine prior to the 11.04 update
<Styles> I was running like 10.04? or what ever that verson was
<Styles> Both monitors worked great
<ubuntuaaagh> hi
<cmaxwell> who here has a shell?
<auero> I can't access the shared folder as a guest but I can as my admin account. I have checked the box for "guest access"
<rhin0> I managed to get both monitors fine after downloading the proprietary graphics driver
<hiexpo> Styles, should have stuck with 10.04
<maheanuu> invisi, what level do you have your mike set at under the System/Preferences/Sound
<id10t> Styles, ah ... sorry, i've not gone there yet ... don't plan on it either ... back to debian or mebbe gentoo
<ubuntuaaagh> i have a couple of warnings in rkhunter log file could anyone check them out if paste into private msg
<rhin0> there is more control over it I think and there was something to do with it going through x server
<Styles> so 11.04 sucks?
<invisime> oh. actually, it appears I'm on ubuntu 10.04, not 9.10 as I previously said.
<rhin0> although since then I have idtched ubuntu because of unity and the desktop effects intefering -- I am currently going back to xubuntu 10.04 - reliable
<rhin0> and xfce
<ubuntuaaagh> or here
<id10t> Styles, imho ubuntu has been getting more sucky since about 8.10  ...
<centHOGG> possibly
<lorenz> My wifi was disabled a month ago after a kernel update, do you think a re-install might bring it back? Perhaps the problem was corrected by now?
<id10t> Styles, which is why i'll be going to some other distro again
<Styles> id10t and hiexpo why so no 11.04?
<centHOGG> lm-sensors first fail
<Styles> id10t: dammit
<Styles> I'm all annoyed now
<hiexpo> Styles, major issues
<Styles> Great.
<Styles> Lol
<centHOGG> v11.04 = miss
<Styles> Debian or something now
<Styles> Gah
<Styles> Can i revert?
<FloodBot1> Styles: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rhin0> 11.04 has given me all kinds of problems -- the unity desktop and compiz and desktop effects getting in the way -- the desktop hangs up the system on cheap graphics cards without compiz even enabled -- hence - going to xubuntu for xfce - considered installing xfce on ubuntu but no .... looked at xubuntu 11.04 but they've upgraded xfce and it just doesn't look the same and I just don't like it
<hiexpo> Styles, no only fresh install
<rhin0> at least I have an option -- still an ubuntu users
<Styles> Gah
<ubuntuaaagh> neone help with warning on log file
<Styles> So is 10.04 worth it or should I reinstall?
<rhin0> its a shame -- problems with ubuntu 11.04 just caused by the "eye candy"
<maheanuu> I am running 10.10 and they are pretty close, did you check your input level there?
<id10t> Styles, just don't like the direction the distro is going
<pappa_bear> cipher, check in your Ubuntu Software Center for 'Decrypt File' it'll let you encrypt and decrypt files at your leisure. :)
<Styles> id10t: which distro would you recommend?
<Styles> Debian?
<rhin0> styles 10.04 is rock solid .04 versions are LTS (long term support) not meddled with -- supported for years
<invisime> maheanuu: I just fixed my problem
<Styles> rhin0: kk
<hiexpo> Styles, 10.04 is ok i use it formy daughters lappy   but for myself i am gentoo user
<Styles> Good to know
<id10t> Styles, i'll probably go back to debian myself... but i'd recommend considering slackware, gentoo, and lfs
<pappa_bear> id10t, if you don't like it you can log in to a basic session. i don't like the bar either
<invisime> maheanuu: this fixed it: http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=468941&st=60 counter-intuitively.
<id10t> pappa_bear, ubuntu has changed too much for me and no longer uses some of the conventions that i've been used to for a long time now
<ubuntuaaagh> can we paste stuff here
<maheanuu> invisi, did you check your mic level unter system/preferences/sound/input?
<id10t> pappa_bear, and since i teach a intro to linux class, i like things kinda "standard"
<qin> !paste | ubuntuaaagh
<ubottu> ubuntuaaagh: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<id10t> ubuntuaaagh, see the motd for a pastebin
<invisime> maheanuu: yeah, the mic level was fine. I think there might have been some kind of feedback prevention working against me.
<ubuntuaaagh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/632125/
<cipher__> Is there any method for encrypting the home folder after installation?
<cipher__> 10.10
<ubuntuaaagh> are these warnings serious
<centHOGG> no idea there
<centHOGG> anything go on wrong
<maheanuu> invisi, have you downloaded the latest version of Skype, they came out with a new one for Ubuntu today
<coz_> ubuntuaaagh,   I dont think they are ,, no
<ubuntuaaagh> thanks
<maheanuu> invisi..My upgrade manager had me download it today along with some other stuff...
<ChaosSaber> is there an idle rule here?
<shawnboy> I have an elementary torrent client question. incoming port is for seeding right?
<ubuntuaaagh> just one other problem. i am trying to run bitdefender antivirus linux version which is a deb.run file but it always says have no permission. have managed to accept licence agreement then says no permission. neideas as to how to run as admin
<ChaosSaber> there should only be one port
<ChaosSaber> well for windows theres just 1 port
<centHOGG> ubuntuaaagh: have you ever had a linux virus?
<hiexpo> ubuntuaaagh, you don't need a virus scanner unless you are transfering the files to a windows machine
<ubuntuaaagh> umm no but the antivirus companies have sold me that we do need one
<tequilla> ubuntuaaagh, you don't get a virus on linux
<shawnboy> deluge for linux has separate incoming ports and outgoing ports. incoming port can be seen from canyseeme.org but outgoing can't.
<neure> eh
<neure> how do i mount windows shares?
 * hiexpo    coughs up fur ball 
<neure> i can browse to them and see them on desktop
<ubuntuaaagh> after one or two nasty worms on windows which made me change am scarred in the brain now with paranoia
<ChaosSaber> what just happen
<neure> but where are they in file system?
<ubuntuaaagh> have firewall ha
<centHOGG> ubuntuaaagh: use linux for a year... then decide
<hiexpo> what you need a firewall for just keep your ports closed
<ChaosSaber> shawnboy, thanks for that info, I am new to linux
<tequilla> neure, I believe you are looking for /media
<ubuntuaaagh> y rkhunter then and chkrootkit and unhide? must be vulnuerable in some way
<lorenz> I am trying to get a laptop working for a friend, the wifi component, Ethernet controller: an Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<hiexpo> false
<neure> tequilla, no, nothing there
<ubuntuaaagh> and the rootkit in a gnome app apparantley quite a few downloaded
<lorenz> Does Ubuntu support this card?
<neure> tequilla, i can see main on timo-w7p on the desktop
<hiexpo> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<neure> where is my desktop in the filesystem?
<qin> neure: ~/Desktop
<centHOGG> linux desktop is too feeble for virus labor
<tequilla> he means windows desktop
<neure> qin, but that is empty too
<ubuntuaaagh> what about my firestarter firewall
<neure> my samba share shows up on desktop but not on filesystem
<lorenz> greetings all, I installed madwifi on my laptop and have an Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01) card. When I try to activate the madwifi driver I get the following error http://www.fpaste.org/VVcn/
<neure> well its really a windows share
<neure> right clickingon it says filesystem type is cifs
<mirbot> hello
<hiexpo> ubuntuaaagh, you don't need it
<ubuntuaaagh> oh ok
<neure> meanwhile mount commands doesnt list any cifs filesystem being mounted
<mirbot> i seem to have an issue booting gdm
<ubuntuaaagh> so i can safely log into my bank finally
<ubuntuaaagh> ha
<qin> tequilla: Just made few PgUP, silly me.
<ubuntuaaagh> not much in there actually
<ubuntuaaagh> live in hope
<centHOGG> depends which bank
<tequilla> qin, :)
<hiexpo> ubuntuaaagh, check your ports with nmap
<ubuntuaaagh> nmap
<ubuntuaaagh> will download
<neure> is there GUI in ubuntu to mount windows shares?
<ubuntuaaagh> thing is i dont know which ports should be open or not
<mirbot> samba
<tequilla> Isn't it already mounted neure?
<neure> other than this silly thing where you can browse the files but not mount
<tcopeland> neure: Nautilus -> Places -> Connect to Server
<hiexpo> ubuntuaaagh, sudo apt-get install nmap
<mirbot> neure, yes
<mirbot> you can access the shares via nautulis
<neure> where is nautilus?
<ubuntuaaagh> thanks but what ports should be open or closed
<mirbot> konq
<szal> lorenz: why do you have an nVidia module on that machine if you don't have an nVidia gfx card?
<centHOGG> nmap -sT localhost
<qin> ubuntuaaagh: sudo netstat -tulp (avachi msdns cups usually run by default)
<mirbot> nautulis is your file manager
<hiexpo> ubuntuaaagh, all should be closed
<neure> Applications does not know about nautilus
<tequilla> neure, you should see some disks on your sidepane in nautilus. Clicking anyone of them will mount it, find you windows partition.
<tcopeland> Hello, I've been getting this error every time I attempt to execute a command with sudo. I've even reinstalled sudo and rebooted:
<tcopeland> /gio/gdbusconnection.c:2279:initable_init: assertion failed: (connection->initialization_error == NULL)
<ubuntuaaagh> what would u do if u found one open
<mirbot> open your home directory
<hiexpo> ubuntuaaagh, close it
<ubuntuaaagh> ha
<mirbot> then route it to the directory of your windows shared
<lorenz> szal, ?
<neure> tequilla, i dont know what nautilus is
<ubuntuaaagh> but how would you trace the source of intrusion the program or whatever that is letting port open
<neure> i do have Network
<mirbot> szal, you TRATOR!!!
<mirbot> D:
<mirbot> lets hang together :D
<tequilla> neure, nautilus is the default file browser for ubuntu. When you are browsing files and folders using GUI, you are actually using nautlius.
<szal> mirbot: ?
<tequilla> nautilus*
<mirbot> szal, SUSE :p
<neure> tequilla, well i dont know where it mounts the fileysstem
<szal> mirbot: pfff
<hiexpo> ubuntuaaagh, nmap will tell you   like sudo nmap -A  {iprange
<ubuntuaaagh> ah gr8 ok will get it thanks
<tequilla> neure, you will clicking on the filesystems on the left should take you to the partition files in which you can find your desktop in "Document and Settings"
<ubuntuaaagh> is there equivalent of tor on linux
<neure> tequila, yes i can browse to the files
<hiexpo> ubuntuaaagh, we have tor on linux
<neure> tequilla, i still have no idea where they are mounted
<ubuntuaaagh> ah gr8
<neure> tequilla, according to mount they are not mounted..
<szal> lorenz: nvm, on 2nd thought I might be misinterpreting something there
<tequilla> http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/15rh09sh/Selection_007.jpeg
<pappa_bear> ubuntuaaagh, you can use adium to register sasl if that's what you're looking for?
<ubuntuaaagh> i have come over to linux after getting free disc off mag
<tequilla> do you see that in your nautilus?
<ubuntuaaagh> really had it with vista
<lorenz> szal, the wifi is down
<pappa_bear> ubuntuaaagh, yeah i got tired of mac
<ubuntuaaagh> i have 11.04 with preinstalled stuff
<pappa_bear> ubuntuaaagh, me too
<ubuntuaaagh> the thing is i dont know if i have 3d enabled on desktop is there way to test. i cant seem to find out how to swivel windows around like vista aero is that what they mean by 3d desktop
<tequilla> neure, can you see?
<pappa_bear> #ubuntu-offtopic
<neure> tequilla, http://neure.ath.cx/share.png
<pappa_bear> ?
<lorenz> greetings all, I installed madwifi on my laptop and have an Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01) card. When I try to activate the madwifi driver I get the following error http://www.fpaste.org/VVcn/
<pappa_bear> what is the off topic channel?
<tequilla> ah ok neure
<tequilla> you need to do it manually then
<neure> tequilla, that is what is see
<tequilla> 1 sec.
<coz_> pappa_bear,   #ubuntu-offtopic
<neure> i can see it as main on timo-w7p
<neure> not not as a device
<neure> i can see it as a share - thats what it is, it is a remote windows share
<tequilla> neuro, fire up your terminal and write "sudo fdisk -l"
<neure> ?
<neure> it is not a local disk
<ubuntuaaagh> 2d and 3d version of ubuntu on same disc it just adapts to system i dont know what they mean by 3d
<neure> theres nothing to do with fdisk
<tequilla> neure, isn't it a partition on your hardisk?
<neure> no
<neure> its a windows sahre
<neure> share
<hiexpo> ubuntuaaagh, what you mean
<neure> like samba share
<FloodBot1> neure: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<warhawk9> can you run ubuntu, windows vista using virtual pc?
<ubuntuaaagh> well apparantley it will run 3d or 2d desktop according to acceleration on video drivers i think
<neure> virtualbox runs ubuntu just fine
<ubuntuaaagh> or maybe got it wrong have to go back to mag article
<tequilla> neure, its a remote share isn't it?
<neure> tequilla,  yes
<hiexpo> ubuntuaaagh, so you are running it live right now off the cdnotinstalled than ?
<ithinkthatmaybe_> yea thanks guys got my ubuntu working nice and good, cheers for the help
<tequilla> neure, does that help? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<neure> tequilla, probably
<tequilla> give it a try
<ubuntuaaagh> no it offered me choice to partition disk so did. still have windows available.
<neure> i was just wondering if i could do that somehow using a gui
<tequilla> neure, it's ok, you should get used to terminals
<ubuntuaaagh> but windows stopped working when tried to use it again for some reason
<hiexpo> ubuntuaaagh, ubuntu 11.04 ?
<neure> its really funny that you can browse the share using gui but not mount it :DDD
<ubuntuaaagh> can still access all files in it though
<ubuntuaaagh> yes 11.04
<tequilla> neure, Well, I think you can. but I don't know how.
<neure> like whats the point of being able to browse the files but not really do the smallest little thing, mount them?-D
<hiexpo> ubuntuaaagh, you probally need to update grub
<ubuntuaaagh> what is mounting and what is grub sorry for ignorance
<ubuntuaaagh> i know what i know and dont know what i do know. sorry dont know. eerrr
<hiexpo> !grub > ubuntuaaagh
<ubottu> ubuntuaaagh, please see my private message
<neure> mounting adds something to your filesystem tree somewhere under /
<warhawk9> can you run ubuntu, windows vista using virtual pc?
<neure> warhawk9, yes
<tequilla> neure: /media
<hiexpo> warhawk9, yes
<cipher__> could anyone with a bit more experience read this: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/11/enable-ubuntu-encrypt-home-folders/ . I wanted to make sure I need to simply switch users and encrypt my homefolder without losing data?
<neure> tequilla, i told you already, that is empty
<neure> tequilla, and i dont think windows shares would go there anyway
<tequilla> neure: it won't be after you mount, follow the guide
<warhawk9> hiexpo, thank you
<szal> warhawk9: be aware that Linux support in Virtual PC is mediocre at best, better use VirtualBox
<neure> tequilla, i havent started going through that yet
<neure> i still cant believe one cant do the mounting using gui
<neure> its like 2011
<tequilla> well, 70% of stuff on linux are done with CLI
<tequilla> Get used to that.
<hiexpo> we don't like guis here in linux
<ubuntuaaagh> thANKS
<EmLeX> cli is good
<centHOGG> like your style tequilla
<tequilla> centHOGG: thanks lol
<EmLeX> some people dont even botter to install a window manager
<ubuntuaaagh> what is mounting really
<cipher__> hiexpo, do you have X installed?
<ubuntuaaagh> sounds rude
<tequilla> I still can't live without X
<centHOGG> for some setups
<undergroundx> what is without x?
<hiexpo> cipher__, yes but mostthings i do are cli
<neure> i thought this was #Ubuntu :D
<EmLeX> i have X installed but only run a terminal over it
<cipher__> hiexpo, alright :p
<tequilla> it's still crucial to me
<EmLeX> to get right screensize
<tequilla> EmLeX: lol that's funny
<EmLeX> yea
<shawnboy> q
<tequilla> undergroundx: X is the window (GUI) manager for ubuntu
<cipher__> My server doesn't have X, but that is it :p
<tequilla> I meant ubuntuaaagh *
<qin> tequilla: X is wm?
 * szal thinks ppl who use the shell exclusively are purposely limiting themselves ;)
<tequilla> As far as I reached
<EmLeX> szal: why is that?
<pappa_bear> szal is right on the $.
<ubuntuaaagh> ok cleverclogs. if anyone can get the unity web player to work in wine then they r a genius
<cipher__> unity :(
<szal> EmLeX: ideally you use what works best, and there are things that are better done graphically, believe it or not ;)
<tequilla> ubuntuaaagh: also, try to forget about windows applications for a while, that's why you are using linux now.
<ubuntuaaagh> i cant play my fave gamevial.com russian army next gen game it only works on windows
<ubuntuaaagh> uses unity web player as game engine thingy
<cipher__> ubuntuaaagh, anything running on unity is Not next-gen
<ubuntuaaagh> impossible to get working
<EmLeX> szal: irssi and finch and links what more do i need
<cipher__> EmLeX, nano?
<hiexpo> cipher__, some things require gui'sbut all my pentesting apps i use cli for
<ubuntuaaagh> no it just happens to be called unity web player but it isnt anything to do with ubuntu unity
<tequilla> ubuntuaaagh: if you try to program you will forget about the games :D give it a try!
<EmLeX> cipher__: yea
<arscariosus> how do we install proprietary codecs on narwhal?
<Jasonn> I have an install error when I try to install openvps-as on my server, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/632102/
<cipher__> hiexpo, well most of them don't have gui's anyway..
<szal> !restricted | arscariosus
<ubottu> arscariosus: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hiexpo> cipher__, you be supprised now days   lol  but many don;t thank god     lol
<ubuntuaaagh> got firefox to work in wine but then tried unity web player it downloaded and plugged in but didnt work in firefox windows running in wine
<EmLeX> wish i was born in the 56k times
<arscariosus> thanks
<tequilla> ubuntuaaagh: firefox in wine? why?
<cipher__> hiexpo, i got a bit sick when i saw a nmap gui
<ubuntuaaagh> to play gamevial.com
<Sarajevo> chmod 6 somefile
<tequilla> ubuntuaaagh: firefox is the default browser shipped with ubuntu. It's already there
<cipher__> it's just clunky and slow, same with ettercap
<Sarajevo> what does this number mean
<Josesordo> hello all, What is the command to launch the task manager (view processes, etc)?
<ubuntuaaagh> russian army next gen
<Sarajevo> i know there are 9 bits
<ubuntuaaagh> im the best
<hiexpo> cipher__, yah there are a few of those ones
<ubuntuaaagh> go by name of t
<Sarajevo> but what the hell man, chmod 6 somefile
<ubuntuaaagh> mention t and everyone quakes in fear ha. mean sniper
<szal> ubuntuaaagh: and what's so special about it that you can't run it in FF for Linux?
<qin> Sarajevo: rw for others
<ubuntuaaagh> whats ff for linux
<tequilla> ff = firefox
<ubuntuaaagh> well it wont work
<ubuntuaaagh> the plugin has no linux support
<cipher__> ubuntuaaagh, google
<tequilla> try another browser
<szal> ubuntuaaagh: "wont work" is NOT a precise error description
<tequilla> what kind of plugin?
<Josesordo> What is the command to launch the task manager (view processes, etc)?
<KM0201> ubuntuaaagh: what won't work?
<ubuntuaaagh> unity web player
<ubuntuaaagh> it lets u play amazing browser games etc
<KM0201> ubuntuaaagh: correct..
<ubuntuaaagh> look it up
<Landscape> what is a deb package usually compressed in?
<hiexpo> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<ubuntuaaagh> told uy
<ubuntuaaagh> u
<cipher__> ubuntuaaagh, I would have kicked you if i were a mod, you persistently asked the same questions several times :angryface:
<tequilla> Landscape: .deb is a collection of files packaged with a package for distribution, you install the software by double clicking it.
<nophone> if compriz messes up on my computer and i uninstall it, will it be okay if i reinstall it?
<KM0201> ubuntuaaagh: i don't need to look i tup, i know it doesn't work.. but i don' t really see what your issue is.
<cipher__> nophone, compriz?
<tequilla> nophone: I believe so because I did before.
<hiexpo> ubuntuaaagh, no unity browser is not yet availableforlinux
<ubuntuaaagh> how to get it to run
<tequilla> nophone: it's Compiz btw.
<Landscape> tequilla: yes but it is compressed in some format
<ubuntuaaagh> with clever linux app
<KM0201> ubuntuaaagh: you probably won't.
<Landscape> looks like tar.gz
<ubuntuaaagh> so wine is only good for a few progs
<buzzmandt> yup
<ubuntuaaagh> nething similar that might work
<buzzmandt> for what?
<ubuntuaaagh> well thats one for the suggestion box.
<KM0201> ubuntuaaagh: when wine works, it's great, when it doesn't.. it's spectacular in its fail
<cipher__> Well seeing as no-one cares; am I able to easily encypt my home directory after installation?  (not encryptfs)
<qin> Landscape: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deb_(file_format)
<Jasonn> cipher__: yepp
<ubuntuaaagh> an app to let anything be it plugin or whatever work in linux
<Jasonn> cipher__: but why not just encrypt it now?
<cipher__> Jasonn, what?
<cipher__> Jasonn, I want to?
<nophone> tequilla: thanks, i had it malfunction while i was messing wiht macbuntu. the window bar on all my windows stopped working andi couldn't click and drag my windows anywhere. also my work spaces werent working
<Jasonn> cipher__: Well, it is better to encrypt it...
<cipher__> ...
<cipher__> Jasonn, I would like to encrypt it now?
<ubuntuaaagh> whether designed for it or not. even a sandbox for a complete working windows when you need it. now that would b e genius boost to linux
<Jasonn> cipher__: It would be better to
<tequilla> nophone: you should run "compiz --replace" when the interface gets messy.
<cipher__> Am i being trolled?
<robotdongs> lol
<Jasonn> cipher__: That is really your call now, isnt it?
<nophone> tequilla: what does that do? restore all defaults?
<cipher__> !slap Jasonn
<tequilla> nophone: it sort of restarts compiz.
<Jasonn> cipher__: lol, but just encrypt it as a percausion
<cipher__> !slap Jasonn
<nophone> tequilla: well i did restart my computer... wouldn't that restart compiz as well?
<Jasonn> cipher__: I mean... it wont be me
<bazhang> cipher__, thats enough
<tequilla> nophone: yes
<tequilla> nophone: you should also make sure that you have installed the correct drivers and they are up to date.
<bazhang> Jasonn, if you have no idea then please dont answer
<cipher__> bazhand, when someone is continuing to employ annoying rhetorical strategies generally they would be at fault.
<cipher__> just my 2cents though.
<Jasonn> I am looking to make my own ubuntu distro (like ubuntu with preinstalled programs on it) how can I do this?
<nophone> tequilla: no i restarted several times and compiz stayed messy. it fixed the fact that my desktop was only showing up to half the sreen though
<bazhang> cipher__, you want to use truecrypt or something other; I missed the first part so would you mind filling  me in please
<coz_> Jasonn,  something named  "reconstructor"
<ubuntuaaagh> just one more thing. is unix the same thing as linux
<bazhang> cipher__, yes, and hes been asked to stop
<nophone> tequilla: i have the best drivers available through driver manager right now.  i have an nvidia graphics card. the propriatary driver malfunctioned so i'm using the open source one
<Jasonn> coz_: thanks :0
<Jasonn> :) *
<bazhang> ubuntuaaagh, no of course not
<coz_> Jasonn,    http://maketecheasier.com/reconstructor-creating-your-own-ubuntu-distribution/2008/07/05
<tequilla> Jasonn: you need to understand ubuntu source code, and do your modifications then compile it (you need to understand C).
<hiexpo> ubuntuaaagh, look up linux and unix in wikipedia
<Hilikus> hey guys
<coz_> Jasonn,    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=869659
<bazhang> tequilla, thats not right
<nophone> tequilla: i'd really like to use this cube rotate function for workspases though. or do you need to have kde installed for that?
<cipher__> bazhang, I am attempting to set up an encrypted home directory, preferably unencrypting after logging in via the gdm?
<tequilla> bazhang: isn't it written in C?
<Jasonn> coz_: I am actually looking to do it through cli, is there a program for that?
<cipher__> I have seen that setup before I believe.
<nophone> speaking of which, can anybody tell me how to install kde?
<hiexpo> nophone, no it works in gnomealso
<FatMan> Does anyone know if nVIDIA GeForce 7025 still works with Linux?
<Hilikus> is there any way to stream video from ubuntu to a DLNA player?
<cipher__> nophone, sudo apt-get install kde...
<bazhang> tequilla, to remaster a distro? that was your reply about source code?
<coz_> Jasonn,  probably reconstructor has that ability
<Jasonn> nophone: sudo apt-get install kubuntu
<undergroundx> kde sucks too lower...
<centHOGG> yeah
<bazhang> Jasonn, thats not right
<coz_> ok I have to break here
<FatMan> Does anyone know if nVIDIA GeForce 7025 still works with Linux?
<tequilla> bazhang: yes, as far as I know.
<bazhang> !remaster | tequilla
<ubottu> tequilla: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Jasonn> bazhang: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ??
<tequilla> bazhang: I'll check that, thanks for pointing out :)
<geekygringo> Hilikus: http://mediatomb.cc
<ferlegend> hey
<bazhang> Jasonn, you said install "kubuntu"
<ferlegend> hey
<Jasonn> nophone: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop **
<nophone> Reading state information... Done
<nophone> E: Unable to locate package kubuntu
<ferlegend> maybe you can ping this  ip
<Jasonn> nophone: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop **
<ferlegend> 190.242.52.98
<tequilla> Well, I hate KDE too
<bazhang> nophone, Jasonn gave you the wrong command its kubuntu-desktop
<Jasonn> ferlegend: Any reason you are posting your IP in a public channel?
<Jasonn> bazhang: I just told him
<Jasonn> ferlegend: I dont want to give you a whole lesson on how hackers get your IP, but you might aswell be begging people to hack you
<pythonirc1012> Whats the best laptop to buy for running ubuntu? I dont want to buy apple. I want something that is mobile and powerful (14" at most 7lbs). My budget is $3k.
<tequilla> bazhang: that seems easier than I thought.
<qin> ferlegend: 139 ms
<ferlegend> I need to bounce the server and unusable please send ping to this address 190.242.52.98
<bazhang> pythonirc1012, please dont poll here, check the hcl
<bazhang> !hcl | pythonirc1012
<ubottu> pythonirc1012: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ferlegend> everyday and every time tnks
<bazhang> ferlegend, stop that
<Jasonn> pythonirc1012: Look at dell's alienware
<ferlegend> I wil conect later   yeah stop that
<qin> redgone: 22,53,80,3128,10000 open
<ferlegend>  ok uea
<qin> ferlegend: ^^^^
<pythonirc1012> Jasonn: I was looking at M14x. Is that what you would recommend?
<redgone> qin, ?
<ferlegend> qin yea
<undergroundx> i have a question. i install snort ids and the web interface snort-mysql i configure all  and all are working good, but , the web interface dont show the logs... anyone knwo how to fix it?
<qin> redgone: Wrong nick, sorry to wake up.
<ferlegend>  maybe you can speak with the people
<redgone> qin, :P
<ferlegend> by do a ddos atack
<Jasonn> pythonirc1012: The site lets you personalize your laptop, but if you are looking for a computer, I would REALLY go for a desktop, that would give you MUCH better performance
<Jasonn> pythonirc1012: PM
<bazhang> ferlegend, last warning. stop.
<bazhang> undergroundx, try #snort
<jdint> pythonirc1012: Dell has quite a few laptops that are thin and really lightweight, I own the Latitude Z and it's quite nice
<qin> ferlegend: Maybe uot of memory? What is real problem?
<cipher__> bazhang, are you still planning on giving me advice as far as /home encryption? (i didn't mean to sound rude there)
<Jasonn> ferlegend: A DDoS on your IP can be arranged >:D
<undergroundx> ok
<bazhang> cipher__, hang on a second please
<cipher__> sure thing
<hiexpo> wow lots of open port on that i p
<gry> Jasonn, that won't work
<bazhang> !ot | Jasonn ferlegend
<ubottu> Jasonn ferlegend: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<undergroundx> join #snort
<bazhang> undergroundx, /join
<skfax> Anyone know of a good tool which works in Ubuntu for creating bootable flashdrives from iso files? Really can't seem to find anything which works..
<ferlegend> tnks
<ferlegend> se you later
<aeon-ltd> skfax: unetbootin
<penlat> I am looking for an application that will allow me to embed my own text into video files. any suggestions?
<ferlegend> bye
<YankDownUnder> skfax, There's also a tool from the Fedora project that doesn't care what kinda ISO you're using...
<no-name-> anybody know of a good (free) alternative to microsoft access for ubuntu?
<penlat> no-name-, mysql
<skfax> aeon-ltd: It complains about not finding "extlinux" when starting up, asking me to install the "syslinux" package. But when I check with my package manager, I already have this package installed
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome cipher__ this may help, there is an ubuntuforums post on it as well
<hiexpo> especially with 5 ports open   hehe
<skfax> YankDownUnder: That sounds interesting. The one in Ubuntu doesn't work with Windows images
<bazhang> skfax, windows images has nothing to with ubuntu, try ##windows
<YankDownUnder> skfax, It's called "abock-image-usb-stick-f3b1002.tar.gz" => search for it mate.
<skfax> bazhang: Well I'm setting up the image from Ubuntu, so I need to find a tool which works from Ubuntu.
<skfax> YankDownUnder: Thanks :-)
<rhin0> xubuntu10.04.2 doesn't appear to be able to configure dual screens -- I remember xubuntu10.04.0 does -- am I correct?  I am ditching 11.04 because of unity desktop/compiz desktop it freezes up everywhere -- unity desktop/compiz have given me the only problems I have ever had with ubuntu and is the reason I cannot use 11.04 on a desktop
<bazhang> rhin0, try in #xubuntu perhaps
<rhin0> ditching it -- 11.04 unuseable for many people because of a bit of eye candy
<bazhang> rhin0, for ubuntu choose classic
<bazhang> !classic | rhin0
<ubottu> rhin0: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<rhin0> I know -- even with classic the desktop still freezes
<YankDownUnder> 11.04 doesn't have to be "ditched" - just stripped/ripped and reconfigured.
<bazhang> rhin0, then theres an issue you need to fix
<rhin0> having to go to xfce -- 11.04 only seems to run satisfactorily on a laptop not on a desktop with ati radeon I think card
<YankDownUnder> rhin0, I'll bet it's something to do with the graphics + the version of compiz....
<bazhang> rhin0, what videocard which driver how installed
<rhin0> I shouldn't have to strip/configure -- I use ubuntu for ease of use
<bazhang> rhin0, care to troubleshoot, or just complain
<YankDownUnder> rhin0, Hence why I'm sticking to 10.10 for most applications and usages...
<KatronixSerf> if I switched my laptop to use ubuntu instead of win, is it easy to have it automatically sync files with my desktop (which also runs ubuntu) when it connects to the home network?
<rhin0> I don't want to troubleshoot it should just run on standard hardware I find I am going back to older versions because it doesn't run on old hardware
<jdint> KatronixServ: You could use Dropbox
<YankDownUnder> rhin0, Right oh...then 10.04 or 10.10 is yer baby!
<rhin0> xubuntu I think
<bazhang> rhin0, then there's nothing to say if you dont wish to troubleshoot. fix/file bugs
<qin> KatronixSerf: rsync, sshfs, that would be limited to mounting share and issuing one command.
<KatronixSerf> jdint, yes, I could
<rhin0> xubuntu 10.04 -- I have just looked at xubuntu 11.04 and they appear (IMO) to have regressed xfce with the new version of it
<KatronixSerf> qin, ok
<rhin0> aren't you allowed to comment here?  I am a long term ubuntu user (several years)
<skfax> YankDownUnder: Nice. Simple and great tool. Exactly what I wanted
<bazhang> rhin0, please. lets try to work out the issues. this is not the complaints channel
<rhin0> ok bazhang - point taken
<YankDownUnder> skfax, Coolbeans mate...
<qin> rhin0: Superb, give me some info to work with then.
<rhin0> over-all I am a fan -- I just seem to be having problems with 11.04 and specific graphics card but it is a common graphics card -- how do I identify my graphics card qin?
<rhin0> I could tell you now
<gerzel> Does makeover remove blood stains in sr4?
<qin> rhin0: lspci, glxinfo
<bazhang> gerzel, pardon?
<gerzel> What spell gets those pesky blood stains out of fabrics?
<gerzel> oops wrong window
<gerzel> sorry
<gerzel> my appologies
<jdint> rhin0: lspci | grep -i ati
<szal> whow..  "long term ubuntu user (several years)" & doesn't know how to identify a gfx card..
<bazhang> szal, no need for the commentary
<qin> rhin0: Also /var/log/Xorg.0.log (if there .1. too) /var/log/kern.log /var/log/syslog dmesg
<rhin0> ok -- this is locking up 11.04 (even with unity turned off, compiz turned off - classic view) ... I have downloaded the proprietary drivers as recommended -- this is the graphics card nVidia Corporation GT218 [GeForce 310] (rev a1)
<rhin0> qin
<rhin0> bbl have to do somehting
<rhin0> szal do you have to hold commands you seldom use in your head all the time -- sure I knew it was lspci (or something)
<rhin0> you can be sure I know some things you don't know about
<rhin0> in fact I did know it was lspci -- after a day awake I had to ask - ok?
<szal> rhin0: lspci is one of the more commonly used ones, at least if you hang around in support environments
<bazhang> lets move on please
<imperfec1-> Hey
<imperfec1-> Anyone know how I can change my password if I can get into my account with ssh keys but can't remember my password?
<jdint> imperfec1-: passwd
<imperfec1-> jdint: wants the current password ;)
<jdint> imperfec1-: Oh duh... >.< not sure
<qin> imperfec1-: passwd, but you need sudo or acctual password
<szal> sounds like a vicious cycle in case of *buntu ;)
<qin> imperfec1-: is it shell account or vps or local machine?
<mrdeb> wha cycle
<imperfec1-> Anyone know how I can into recovery mode on 11
<bazhang> mrdeb, pardon? did you have a support question?
<bazhang> imperfec1-, hold shift at boot
<cipher__> Is truecrypt no longer in the repository?
<imperfec1-> fixed
<imperfec1-> thanks
<Hilikus> is it possible to use mediatomb to stream videos that are themselves streamed? like youtube
<qin> Hilikus: First problem is way to obtain catalog, but since steam is form of download, why not.
<qin> *stream
<Hilikus> qin, have you done it though?
<qin> Hilikus: Not really used mediatomb, and never crossed my mind to rebrodcast youtube videos.
<Hilikus> its not youtube that i really want to restream. its tv episodes
<Hilikus> but technically its the same
<qin> Hilikus: The tv episodes are on youtube?
<Hilikus> qin, no
<syrinx_> this has nothing to do with ubuntu, move along
<mrdeb> what is the current stable chromium for linux
<Xgates> hey guys
<bazhang> !info chromium-browser | mrdeb here
<ubottu> mrdeb here: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 12.0.742.91~r87961-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 (natty), package size 16069 kB, installed size 55964 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all)
<Xgates> say anyone using nulog?
<bazhang> Xgates, whats your real question
<mrdeb> is that for all versions
<bazhang> mrdeb, whom are you addressing, use their nick
<Xgates> bazhang: when staring nulog ---> Service execution error: (1049, "Unknown database 'ulog'")
<Heston> im using ubuntu server and im wondering what is the best way to read root's mail when having the root account disabled? sudo mutt for instance won't read from the right place
<bazhang> Xgates, the firewall analzyer, right?
<`blackmk4> is there a way to generate a copy of the kernel config if i want to build a newer version
<Xgates> bazhang: --- http://software.inl.fr/trac/wiki/EdenWall/NuLog
<tucemiux> I always avoided compiling apps but looks like now I have no choice, I need to upgrade to the latest esniper version, I downloaded the tgz file and extracted, how do I install it??
<Xgates> bazhang: SO my first real question is anyone using it :)
<obx> i have a quick question before i decide to install ubuntu
<bazhang> obx, go ahead
<obx> is the newest ubuntu available on netbooks
<bazhang> !une | obx
<ubottu> obx: Starting with Ubuntu 11.04, the Ubuntu Netbook Edition is no longer being offered as a separate install as Unity is now standard for all Ubuntu desktop installs.
<obx> er *for* netbooks
<`blackmk4> tucemiux: unzip it, go into the folder type ./configure, wait, then do make, then sudo make install
<bazhang> obx, yes, works fine
<obx> oh so i wouldn't have to install anything special?
<bazhang> obx, correct
<obx> oh that's sweet then
<obx> thanks for the help :D
<bazhang> very nice on netbooks in fact
<obx> i'll just fire up my usb key and install :3
<tucemiux> `blackmk4: should I type sudo ./configure ??? Does it matter where I extraced the tgz file ?
<`blackmk4> no and nope
<juan_> hola necesitaria ayuda acerca de wine tengo una placa intel mga 4500mhd
<bazhang> !es | juan_
<ubottu> juan_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<syrinx_> !es | juan_
<syrinx_> awww
<tucemiux> configure: error: curl-config not found.
<tucemiux> `blackmk4: configure: error: curl-config not found.
<bazhang> juan_, wine question in #winehq unless its about installing wine
<`blackmk4> try sudo apt-get install curl-config
<tucemiux> no dice
<`blackmk4> what about sudo apt-get install curl
<tucemiux> unable to locate package curl-config
<mrdeb> which will be supported longer: 1104 or 1004
<obx> kind of excited, i haven't used ubuntu in at least a year
<obx> or more
<tucemiux> cURL is available from http://curl.haxx.se
<`blackmk4> do sudo apt-get install curl
<syrinx_> obx: good luck
<juan_> hi i allready installed wine an configured but I have some truble to get the video card working with wine
<obx> i wonder if it's going to take a long time like it took windows to install tho :/
<tucemiux> latest and greatest curl version is 7.21.7, I have 7.21.0  o.O
<`blackmk4> lol
<bazhang> obx, much less. about 45 minutes
<tucemiux> `blackmk4: I already have an older curl but Im going to install the latest from source, just basically the same thing, right? config, make and install ?
<`blackmk4> yep
<obx> yeah this netbook originally had win 7 on it, went to windows xp and it took at least an hour and a half to 2 hours
<tucemiux> `blackmk4: I dont have to use sudo for anything? o.O
<pappa_bear> anyone know why CS1.6 keeps crashing /Ubuntu
<`blackmk4> hopefully you don't run into a long loop of finding dependencies of dependencies lol
<`blackmk4> just for make install
<tucemiux> `blackmk4: make install is one line?  sudo make install ???
<bazhang> pappa_bear, check the appdb? ask in #winehq ?
<mrdeb> ubuntu take little time to install
<qin> tucemiux: 7.21.3 in PPA
<obx> yeah i can't picture ubuntu taking that long
<`blackmk4> three steps. 1. ./configure 2. make 3. sudo make install
<bazhang> !appdb | pappa_bear
<ubottu> pappa_bear: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<juan_> hello I need some help with the mga 4500mhd intel video card drivers working in wine I already read the winehq website but I didn't find the answer
<`blackmk4> is there a way to generate a copy of the current kernel config if i want to build a newer version
<tucemiux> qin: how do I configure the PPA?
<bazhang> juan_, you cant install video drivers that way
<tucemiux> `blackmk4: im going to configure the PPA for curl, im going to ask qin to help me with it
<`blackmk4> ok
<dov> can anyone help me with network manager?
<dov> in gnome3
<dov> nm-connection-editor won't launch at all
<pappa_bear> what is the ubuntu off-topic channel?
<bazhang> dov, gnome3 is an unsupported PPA
<bazhang> pappa_bear, #ubuntu-offtopic
<dov> ok
<pappa_bear> lol
<tucemiux> qin: ok so do you know how to set up the curl PPA?
<qin> tucemiux: Disregard my last post.
<preecher> join #ubuntu-testing
<obx> exciteeeed
<tucemiux> qin: so im going to have to install from source then?
<obx> ok guys brb going to install ubuntu :3
<qin> tucemiux: Only shot at this point, you Natty?
<tucemiux> qin: do you know how to configure the PPA though?  I would like to try it either way
<tucemiux> maverick
<qin> tucemiux: with apt-add-repository
<tucemiux> qin: youre right, it's about time I upgraded to Natty
<tucemiux> qin `blackmk4  my apologies, im going to upgrade my desktop, I'll continue adding PPA and installing from source on my laptop, be back in a few
<rhin0> qin -- you asked for info: "ok -- this is locking up 11.04 (even with unity turned off, compiz turned off - classic view) ... I have downloaded the proprietary drivers as recommended -- this is the graphics card nVidia Corporation GT218 [GeForce 310] (rev a1)"
<qin> tucemiux: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty-updates/curl
<brewster> I keep seeing videos on youtube for ubuntu where the selection screen for a workspace is a cube
<brewster> how do i get to that?
<bazhang> using ccsm brewster
<bazhang> !ccsm | brewster
<ubottu> brewster: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<qin> rhin0: This may be a bug, search kern.log for errors and match with submitted bugs, first step is to remove driver (since you cannot utilize it without compiz)
<brewster> !copmiz
<brewster> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<bazhang> brewster, install that package
<rhin0> qin i haven't got the time -- ditching 11.04 on that desktop -- just giving you some information -- currentl going to xubuntu 10.04 if I can get it up and running if not 10.10
<rhin0> i haven't got the time to bug research --- I have before -- logged bugs
<rhin0> not this time
<qin> rhin0: There are few entries for vaio with yours card.
<`blackmk4> cd
<jll> hi, guys I need help installing java, I did the symantic package and it's still not working with firefox. Please help. thanks.
<rhin0> ok -- what i'll do I'll just log what I know -- I just can't research it anymore ok I will log a bug -- you know of problems with that graphics card?  ok
<bazhang> jll, enable partner repo
<bazhang> !partner | jll
<ubottu> jll: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<jll> how?
<bazhang> !java | jll
<ubottu> jll: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<jll> «: command not found
<bazhang> jll, omit the double brackets
<jll> well I'm new in linux, this is too much trouble, why can't it just work from the symantic thing?
<bazhang> jll, sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<bazhang> jll, copy and paste the above
<Yukinoroh> hello
<jll> ok done
<Yukinoroh> how come firefox is not localized in Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<Yukinoroh> I installed in Japanese and firefox is... in English
<RealOpty> anyone using ipv6 via a ipv4 tunnrel??
<RealOpty> tunnel*
<Yukinoroh> how do I install japanese UI for firefox ?
<jll> thank you ubottu, it's doing something :)
<BigN88> RealOpty: I am, however it in Windows
<jll> Yukinoroh, I think that would be a language package in the synaptic package manager
<Yukinoroh> jll: tried that, although it's installed, the translation is 99% incomplete
<Yukinoroh> only a few items will display in japanese
<jll> have you tried installing the os in japanese?
<chimpsky_> whois
<jll> that would propably do it, because if I want spanish on mine it all won't be in spanish but parts of it, However if I install the OS in spanish, then just about 90% or more is in spanish.
<Hallicarnassuss> Is a Wubi install slower than a full partitioned one?
<jll> so, if I was you, I would go ahead and reinstall your linux in Japanese, then you should have it.
<brewster> i installed that compiz like you said and I checked the box for the cube but i can't get to it
<Yukinoroh> jll: that's what I just did! it's all in Japanese
<Yukinoroh> jll: something is weird though, I see 4.0 is installed but the locales for firefox are 5.0
<brewster> i can't switch workspaces
<jll> ah ok, then sorry I'm out of advise, talk to the experts here, they can better assist you.
<jll> bazhang, this is very sloooooow! but I hope it works.
<brewster> how do I switch workspaces with the cube?
<brewster> ctrl+alt+arrow doesn't work
<jll> ctrl+alt+down arrow
<jll> it has to be enabled
<brewster> nope. still nothing
<qin> brewster: Mouse pint on desktop, and mouse-whell press, did you enabled cube-rotate?
<jll> when you press those keys, does it do anything at all, like show all your desktops?
<qin> *point
<brewster> no
<brewster> oh wait
<brewster> one of the boxes wasn't checked
<brewster> brb
<yagoo> there a good channel for discussing wifi security?
<jll> I can help you with that yagoo
<qin> yagoo: /j aircrack-ng
<qin> yagoo: /j #aircrack-ng
<yagoo> ok thanks
<jll> <bazhang> I need help again
<jll> it's just showing the agreement with an <ok> that I can't click or do anything.
<jll> is it done?
<linux_is_my_hero> i just upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04 and now my wifi drivers are gone :-(
<brewster> now i can switch workspaces but it only looks like a 2d plane flipping
<brewster> how do i get the cube?
<tucemiux> linux_is_: most likely they're still there if you upgraded
<tucemiux> linux_is_my_: did you "upgrade" from an ISO ?
<matrix> hey
<matrix> what is this chat for?
<tucemiux> matrix: this is the OFFICIAL channel for ubuntu support
<Clerisy> can logic pro be ran on ubuntu?
<tucemiux> logic pro? LoL you can try wine but why not try out ubuntu studio ?
<matrix> tucemiux Thanks!!!... i ve never used an irc client before ^^
<qin> matrix: write "/topic" without the quotes.
<jll> bazhang Java still isn't installed, this makes me mad! I'm a computer technician in the the windows software but a goob in Linux.
<tucemiux> matrix: basically, whatever problem you have with ubuntu you come to the channel and ask right away, if anyone has an answer they'll reply
<qin> jll: goob?
<tucemiux> jll: just be patient and realize the truth
<matrix> wow... looks cool.
<jll> yeah, it's the opposite of geek. lol
<matrix> and useful too hehe
<jll> in windows I'll have it done in no time by editing the registry if any problems. but I don't think linux has a registry. lol
<qin> jll: Are you trying to install java, any specific?
<Clerisy> can logic pro be ran on ubuntu?
<jll> well the installation of Java took a long time just to stop at the agreement which I could click on or anything for it was in the terminal.
<jll> I just want to play on pogo.com
<securityxxxpert> Is there a known bug with Gnome 3 on Ubuntu 11.04 where you get sound, but you can't use your keyboard  hot keys and the sound icon itself in the upper right hand corner shows muted even though volume is all the way up?
<securityxxxpert> Clerisy: are you talking about the webcam?
<qin> jll: Did you try: java (in other terminal)?
<Clerisy> securityxxxpert» no. the music editing software
<securityxxxpert> Clerisy: Is it Windows based?
<jll> there are two terminals on this system
<jll> one is white with black letters and the other is black with green letters
<jll> I used the one with green letters
<yardleydobon> In nautilus in the Places sidepane I have a link to an old mount that isn't there any more. Is there a way to delete this link?
<qin> jll: Two, only? What happend if you press: Alt-Ctrl-F4 ?
<Clerisy> no securityxxxpert. apple based
<qin> yardleydobon: Does it exist in /media/ directory?
<securityxxxpert> Clerisy: ehh I am doubtful that would work.  Let me look right quick
<securityxxxpert> Clerisy:  Here's the answer "Logic pro is a comprehensive multitrack audio-midi workstation application currently developed by german emagic which is part of apple. The program uses apple's proprietary AU plugin standard which is Mac-OSX only and will not work in linux. If you're looking for a professional sound and midi tool linux is not the choice. Perhaps 5 years later..."  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1360658.ht
<securityxxxpert> ml
<chimpsky> hello
<fweezel> hi
<securityxxxpert> Well off to try to fix this issue on my lonesome I suppose.  have a good night
<chimpsky> I'll just sit back and observe...first time on irc.
<yardleydobon> qin: It is a link to mount windows. I installed a new harddrive and moved some partitions around. Now I have a link called 53 GB Filesystem and one called windows. The 53 GB link mounts to /media/windows.
<jll> <qin> what in the hell was that for? I hope you got a good laugh, because it will come back on you, jerk!!
<Aussieguy> I have a weird problem. Any time I download anything at high speed, wether its from Chrome on my Desktop or wget from a terminal, my pc switches itself off then has a green light glowing near the power button.
<Kingrat> does ubuntu come with openssh installed?
<Aussieguy> then I have to unplug it from the power point, leave it for 20 seconds or so before it will power on again
<fweezel> I think I had a problem installing ubuntu
<qin> yardleydobon: sudo rm /media/windows (you can try sudo umount /media/windows prior to rm)
<fweezel> I tried to dual boot, but it ignored grub and just went straight into windows
<qin> jll: What? Just gave you shortcut to tty4 to see if java installed.
<fweezel> I ended up installing wubi which caused the microsoft boot thing to see ubuntu, and now I think I have two installs on this computer
<Aussieguy> fweezel: you have grub installed on the wrong partion, your microsft bootloader is still there
<qin> jll: Command: ps aux | grep apt
<fweezel> how do I check that
<qin> Kingrat: Not server
<Aussieguy> try grub-install /dev/sda
<Kingrat> qin: thanks m8
<z3ro> hye anyone
<fweezel> thanks aussieguy
<jll> qin, you knew that it would boot me out of my desktop and make me have to reboot the computer. don't play innocent with me. it gave me a black screen with a commend prompt which I didn't know what to put in so I had to reboot.
<fweezel> once stuff is done installing I'll reboot and see if that fixed it
<z3ro> anyone can help me http://paste.ubuntu.com/631915/
<[Joose]> How do I find out the name of the package I want to install? For example, if I want to install postgresql 9.0, how do I find out what the package name is?
<qin> jll: Alt-Ctrl-F7 to have Desktop back (you are still logged in)
<qin> jll: ...
<fweezel> I just hope I'm in the right install, and not the wubi one
<jll> I am now obviously
<Aussieguy> if you boot from cd you will be in the right install
<fweezel> grub showed ubuntu twice, I'm assuming one is the wubi install
<jll> qin, I'm sorry then ok, it just pissed me off. I thought you did it on purpose. so anyway, it took me to a black screen, then what do I do from there?
<qin> jll: Alt-Ctrl-F1 to F6 for text terminals F7 and above gui, linux standart.
<fweezel> would wubi show up in grub?
<Habstinat> So I have both the i915 driver (which is in use) and the fglrx driver, which is unused but still loaded. I want to use the fglrx driver but there appears to be a conflict. The computer in question is a Pavilion dm4. How can I resolve this conflict?
<cypher> CLEAR
<qin> jll: ps aux | grep apt (you should see one line for grep process only, if not apt is hanging)
<qin> jll: Then: sudo apt-get update
<jll> do I paste that in a terminal? ps aux | grep apt
<qin> jll: Yes
<Habstinat> If I'm not explaining this correctly please say so. I'm not the most knowledgeable in this field but I can provide more information.
<cipher__> I already have grub2 installed, I was trying to execute "grub" from command line, it wasn't found, and in my wisdom i decided to install grub via aptitude. When I attempt to use grub-update it seems to be calling up legacy grub and not grub2? Can i just remove: apt-get remove grub to fix that?
<qin> *Need moment*
<jll> jll       1476  0.0  0.0   3324   788 pts/0    S+   00:08   0:00 grep --color=auto apt
<cypher> whois cypher_
<cipher__>  /whois?
<jll> qin E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<jll> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<agnesia1981> pagi kk
<hiexpo> jll, run that command
<jll> I have a lot of fails on here
<jll> I did
<qin> jll: sudo dpkg --configure -a (like it wants)
<jll> ok
<qin> jll: Then: sudo apt-get update (it may still complain about lock)
<jll> same fails, so much for playing some cards before going to bed.
<brewster> hey I got the cube thing working but I only see one desktop making the 'cube' a 2d surface
<jll> W: Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 9.10 _Karmic Koala_ - Release i386 (20091028.5)/dists/karmic/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<jll> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<brewster> how do i set the number of workspaces
<z3ro> anyone can help me http://paste.ubuntu.com/631915/
<testing456> test
<jll> it's working
<testing456> thanks
<YankDownUnder> brewster, compiz settings manager (ccsm) => desktops
<hiexpo> kool
<Kingrat> What RDP service does ubuntu come pre-installed with? (KDE)
<jll> good night, I give up, this is rediculous, I guess I'll put windows back on here tomorrow!
<qin> !9.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://goo.gl/UUTAB for details.
<Kingrat> jll: what? why?
<jll> qin, I upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04
<qin> jll: Just install newer Ubuntu, 10.04 or higher
<jll> that may be the problem, who knows.
<Kingrat> jll: don't get 11.x IMO
<qin> jll: Your upgrade is broken
<jll> someone told me that the newest version has a lot of bugs in it.
<Kingrat> I don't like 1. unity, 2. getting rid of aptitude
<YankDownUnder> Stick with 10.04 or 10.10 until 12.04 is ready.
<jll> I love mint but they screw it up with the newest release.
<Kingrat> But hey, why not back up your /home, and re-install 10.04?
<YankDownUnder> ...or fix the upgrade...
<Habstinat> To rephrase my previous question in simpler terms: How can I resolve a driver conflict?
<Blue1> Kingrat: and /etc/ as well
<Kingrat> Habstinat: what conflict?
<Kingrat> Blue1: just throwing stuff out there, since he's motivated to gb2 windows.
<YankDownUnder> Habstinat, FGLX driver is for ATI, so if you're using an Intel graphics card, well, that says it all, dunnit?
<Habstinat> Kingrat: So I have both the i915 driver (which is in use) and the fglrx driver, which is unused but still loaded. I want to use the fglrx driver but there appears to be a conflict. The computer in question is a Pavilion dm4. How can I resolve this conflict?
<jll> ok I'll do that tomorrow, I got to go to bed. good night guys and thanks for your help. a lot friendlier then F*** Mint help chat. they were snots with me.
<Blue1> Kingrat: that is always an option.
<Kingrat> Blue1: yes?
<Blue1> Kingrat: i migrated my 80+ y/o parents from win xp to ubuntu a couple of years ago.
<brewster> YankDownUnder: can't find it
<Kingrat> Blue1: I had my GF on Ubuntu, and now Arch (:
<Kingrat> That's awesome stuff (:
<YankDownUnder> brewster, Then open a terminal and type: ccsm => if you don't find it, install it (sudo apt-get install ccsm)
<Habstinat> YankDownUnder: Wasn't thinking about it like that. Thanks for your help.
<qin> !language | jll
<ubottu> jll: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<brewster> no under desktops
<Habstinat> YankDownUnder: Wait... I'm not using an Intel graphics card.
<jll> ok sorry.
<Kingrat> jll: don't give up yo hope :)
<YankDownUnder> Habstinat, Well, then you don't want to load the i915 driver...what IS the graphics card on that HP thang?
<Habstinat> YankDownUnder: Here's my card: 512MB ATI Mobility Radeon(TM) HD 5450 switchable graphics [HDMI, VGA]
<Habstinat> YankDownUnder: From http://reviews.cnet.com/laptops/hp-pavilion-dm4/4507-3121_7-34113120.html
<YankDownUnder> Habstinat, Then you'll want to use the "radeon" driver, and not the fglx junk...
<YankDownUnder> Habstinat, I think about as highly of Pavillions as I do about, say, um, Microsoft? ;)
<Kingrat> where's the ubuntu's version text file at?
<jll> how is kubuntu 10.10 is it any good?
<YankDownUnder> Kingrat, cat /etc/lsb-release
<Kingrat> YankDownUnder: ty.
<Kingrat> jll: DE/WMs are a matter of choice .
<YankDownUnder> I think about as highly of KDE as I do about, say, um, Microsoft (hehehehehe)
<Kingrat> YankDownUnder: inb4 gnome3 user
<jll> only 10.04 is available I can't find 10.10 to download.
 * Kingrat prodes
<jll> anybody know?
<Kingrat> jll: what're you trying to do tonight?
<Habstinat> YankDownUnder: I need the fglrx for a specific game. Really, can we please put tastes in hardware aside for the purposes of this support chat?
<YankDownUnder> jll, Upgrade to 10.04 -> once you've done that, then you can upgrade to 10.10
<jll> download ubuntu 10.10
<rhin0> what window managers are selecteable fromt he standard install (11.04) I have problems with gnome now -- want to switch window manager -- how do I do that?
<Kingrat> jll: I think you can do it w/o downloading any ISOs
<Kingrat> rhin0: pretty much all of them are in the repos
<YankDownUnder> Habstinat, fglrx is a pain to configure properly - and really, my opinion makes me money - ergo, my opines
<rhin0> but how do you select kingrat -- whats the tool to select window manager or do you just install them with synaptic and reboot
<Kingrat> rhin0: it may not be that easy.
<Kingrat> rhin0: what gnome issues are you having?
<Kingrat> Are you certain you want to change?
<YankDownUnder> ...and are the issues with Gnome, or with compiz + graphics driver?
<jll> ubuntu-10.10-alternate-i386.iso  is this it? for a 32 bit pc?
<rhin0> i have a card - nVidia Corporation GT218 [GeForce 310]  -- I am getting hangups even with unity/compiz turned off I was going to go to xubuntu but even that does not run dual montirs -- 11.04 does with nvidia drivers but it hangs up all the time
<IdleOne> jll: yes
<rhin0> kingrat
<Kingrat> YankDownUnder: do you know what rdp service comes with 11.04 [using KDE] ?
<jll> ok got it, thanks a lot
<Kingrat> rhin0: I bet you'd have the same issues w/ a different DE
<Habstinat> Can anyone else help me out with a conflicting driver issue then? So I have both the i915 driver (which is in use) and the fglrx driver, which is unused but still loaded. I want to use the fglrx driver but they conflict. The computer in question is a Pavilion dm4.
<rhin0> 11.04 says it doesn't run unity (fine) but even with it turned off -- compiz removed it still hangs
<Kingrat> jll: you _should_ be able to update w/o a download
<rhin0> what do I do kingrat
<gulzar> which is the best GUI for qemu?
<YankDownUnder> Kingrat, Hmmm....not really sure mate - thought it was the same RDP service(s) that are standard for MS machines - however, that being said, I always use Teamviewer...
<rhin0> go to 10.10???? 10.04 doesn't run the dual monitors with it I don't htink
<Kingrat> YankDownUnder: I wouldn't bother with RDP if it weren't to get a friend's computer online (:
<YankDownUnder> Habstinat, You should be able to run "jockey-gtk" and choose which driver you so desire...have you tried that yet?
<Kingrat> rhin0: You can fix it from whatever install you have
<rhin0> its definitely problems with the window manager locking up because the whole machine doesn't (only the window manager) ...
<rhin0> fix it how I downloaded the latest nvidia driver
<Kingrat> rhin0: I'm asuming it's a driver issue, and not a DE issue.
<cipher__> i have grub2, "accidentally" installed the package "grub", it works fine, however it is still booting with grub2, however when i attempt to run grub-update it is reverting to legacy grub Essentially I am asking if i can safely remove the "grub" package now?
<rhin0> probably
<Kingrat> rhin0: so post detailed information about your video driver setup and someone here can help ya get it working (:
<rhin0> its not installed anymore I haven't had the patience I was trying to get xubuntu working xfce should run it ...
<rhin0> xubuntu 10.04 I don't like the new xfce .... i'm going to try to go back to 10.10 now
<Kingrat> rhin0: You may set yourself up to encounter the same issues.
<Habstinat> YankDownUnder: Yup. http://i.imgur.com/ipH6J.png
<rhin0> maybe I try fedora
<cipher__> ^^ :)
<rhin0> because having to debug a graphics driver on a new machine new graphics card is not my cup of tea right now
<rhin0> - nVidia Corporation GT218 [GeForce 310]
<Kingrat> rhin0: it's not distro specific. it's hardware / driver specific.
<YankDownUnder> Habstinat, Roger that.
<rhin0> ok I get you
<rhin0> so ubuntu doesn't run - nVidia Corporation GT218 [GeForce 310]
<rhin0> or linux doesn't
<Kingrat> We can get it to.
<fweezel> ok, ubuntu doesn't detect the monitor and won't let me choose the native resolution for it
<Kingrat> It'll take some help from users here -- but you're in the right place.
<YankDownUnder> rhin0, You should be able to force your graphics from the terminal/console: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rhin0> what do you mean "force my graphics" YankDownUnder
<YankDownUnder> rhin0, To get yer nvidia happy; and possibly resolve some issues that have cropped up between the chair and the keyboard...
<Kingrat> rhin0: he added the command in his first message
<rhin0> how will I be able to debug a window manager problem if it just freezes
<rhin0> maybe I just get a compatible graphics card
<YankDownUnder> rhin0, What I'm getting at is that it's most likely NOT the Gnome window mangler mate...
<rhin0> I am downloading the latest nvidia driver for the card
<rhin0> what else can I do
<YankDownUnder> rhin0, ...and there shouldn't BE any issues with an nVidia card...
<Kingrat> rhin0: it's probably xorg. which you can fix before (or even when) X is loaded.
<rhin0> but how would I knwo what the problem is when it just hangs randomly
<rhin0> right -- I tell you what im going to install xubuntu 11.04 even though I don't like the new xfce -- I am sure xfce will not give any problems -- in fact I have been told this
<rhin0> is it possible xfce will give me the same problems?
<YankDownUnder> rhin0, Here's something for ya to try. Tell me when you're game to listen.
<rhin0> i am game to listen
<Kingrat> rhin0: The beauty of linux is it's logging and terminal configuration abiliteis.
<rhin0> I am just trying to get somethign workign fast
<Kingrat> rhin0: It can, and probably will happen
<IdleOne> rhin0: take a look at Lubuntu, it's lighter then xubuntu
 * Kingrat facepalms a little bit.
<rhin0> ah..
<Habstinat> Can anyone here confirm if this guide is still relevant/works? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=166624
 * rhin0 facepalms too 
<rhin0> will lubuntu maybe work?
<rhin0> hmm
<Kingrat> rhin0: talk to YankDownUnder first.
<Kingrat> rhin0: talk to YankDownUnder first.
<Kingrat> It's probably an X server / driver issue.
<rhin0> YankDownUnder I AM GAME TO LISTEN.
<YankDownUnder> rhin0, Right oh, firstly, hit CTRL+ATL+F1, that should take you to a console login. Login as the root user (or yourself, whatever). Secondly, stop GDM. Do so with /etc/init.d/gdm stop. Wait. Then, as  you're at the console, type: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg => and find the nvidia driver you want. Let the system do what it's going to do. THEN, restart GDM with /etc/init.d/gdm restart. That should take you BACK to your
<YankDownUnder> Gnome desktop; see what goes from there...
<Kingrat> which means it can follow you
<Kingrat> to any DE
<rhin0> right -- are you going to be around for a while YankDownUnder because I have to re-install 11.04 to try this -- 20 minutes probably
<YankDownUnder> rhin0, Don't reckon I'm going anywhere until I have to pick up the missus.
<rhin0> ok thanks -- where are you in oz -- I used to live in harbord
<YankDownUnder> rhin0, South of Sydney...in The Shire.
<rhin0> YankDownUnder: i miss it :(
<JoshDreamland> My sound preferences show zero devices, where it used to show five of them. Any ideas?
<YankDownUnder> rhin0, Great place to live mate.
<JoshDreamland> I ran something stupid while trying to get an OSS program working. The command set my user group to audio. The problem showed up after rebooting.
<rhin0> i know ydu -- used to surf every day
<YankDownUnder> rhin0, Cronulla = 5 minutes east. Bondi = 30 min north. ;)
<brewster> I found out how to set the number of desktops but i still get that flat workspace switcher
<gulzar> which is the best GUI for qemu?
<rhin0> i'll do a clean install of 11.04 on this YankDownUnder and then do the commands through the console you told me about then get back to you
<YankDownUnder> rhin0, Roger that.
<JoshDreamland> Under output, the device "Dummy Output" appears.
<YankDownUnder> brewster, http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/change-settings-ubuntu-unity-compizconfig-settings-manager/
<YankDownUnder> JoshDreamland, Are you outputting to a dummy?
<JoshDreamland> seem to be, YankDownUnder
<YankDownUnder> JoshDreamland, Well! Issue resolved! NEXT!!! ;)
<JoshDreamland> Okay, for my next issue, no other device is available
<JoshDreamland> And the hardware list is empty.
<YankDownUnder> JoshDreamland, You said you reconfigured something with your sound system - what exactly? And have you tried to revert to the way it was before you changed anything?
<JoshDreamland> I have removed myself from the audio group once more and have uninstalled alsaplay-oss
<YankDownUnder> JoshDreamland, So you changed from Pulse to ALSA?
<ubun> i am trying to install EASYCAP..(video capturing device) i installed the driver with errors about the sound modules being in use. I tried it at home and the install was a success. would it be that  i have a webcam installed at work and that doesnt allow it to install correctly? PLEASE HELP!!!!
<JoshDreamland> YankDownUnder: Not that I know of
<YankDownUnder> JoshDreamland, Roger that.
<JoshDreamland> I'm just going to reboot and see what that fixes
<ubun> nobody?
<JoshDreamland> It fixed nothing. The system can't make a peep.
<YankDownUnder> ubun, Patience?
<ubun> i didnt see activity is why..
<YankDownUnder> ubun, Cuz most of the folks in the northern hemisphere, mostly in either Europe or the US, are asleep now.
<ubun> YankDownUnder: yeah...
<osos> aye, it's seven o'clock in athens, for example
<YankDownUnder> Athens? Athens, Georgia? ;)
<ubun> 11:51
<ubun> here
<osos> :D
<osos> athens, greece.
 * YankDownUnder feigns stupidity
<ubun> do any of yall know how to disable  a webcam from using sound?
<YankDownUnder> ubun, Mate, nah, I don't...I don't do webcams...hate'em with a passion.
<fweezel> I can't figure out how to get the right resolution on here, it doesn't detect the monitor. I tried editing xorg.conf but I think I did it wrong
<rhin0> reading this "HowTo: Reconfigure X with “dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg” (ubuntu forums) --- YankDownUnder -- it's all about tuning x for your video card -- with this I stand a chance of getting my set up reliable?  which specific things within it whould I look for?  if you're not around
<brewster> ok ive searched high and low through the compiz config program and found nothing to turn this: http://ubuntuone.com/p/114B/ into a cube
<rhin0> its close to a full install -- will have to download the latest nvidia driver first?  -- install the updates first?  YankDownUnder
<YankDownUnder> rhin0, Let the system do all the "installing updates" and all that jazz - and after it's completely complete, and you've rebooted, lessee how that goes, eh?
<bullgard4> ubun: The fact that a webcam is installed may or may not prevent a correct installation of easycap. You should test that by temporarily disinstalling the webcam. Please analyze carefully any error messages that you obtain. Report them if you cannot make meaningfull conclusions from them yourself.
<gfhjfc> whats up people
<rhin0> ok ty sir
<YankDownUnder> brewster, Have you read all the way through: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/change-settings-ubuntu-unity-compizconfig-settings-manager/
<cyperbg> anyone connected to Ubuntu 11.04 machine using Remote Desktop?
<cyperbg> successfully
<JoshDreamland> purging and reinstalling pulse and alsa didn't fix it. Any other suggestions?
<rhin0> yep -- use vinagre hostname:0 from bash
<rhin0> after allowing remote desktop on the client machine
<cyperbg> I'm connectng from a Windows 7 machine
<cyperbg> 3 hours attempts
<rhin0> JoshDreamland:
<nikhgupta> hey
<YankDownUnder> JoshDreamland, Now THAT is strange...and you've checked through both the input and output hardware, double-checked everything, eh?
<cyperbg> rhin0, the client machine shows 127.0.0.1 or localhost
<rhin0> Imean cyperg ---
<JoshDreamland> YankDownUnder: Actually, at this point, I can't even tell I have a sound system installed.
<cyperbg> it does not even show the local ip address
<rhin0> localhost is not the machine name localhost is localhost the local address
<cyperbg> I know that
<brewster> YankDownUnder: indeed
<rhin0> go to a bash shell and type ifconfig to find the machine ip
<cyperbg> I try 192.168.1.100 which is the client ip adress
<rhin0> otherwise the hostname
<cyperbg> I know what its IP is
<YankDownUnder> JoshDreamland, ...check the hardware, AND the profile - do the "test speakers" for each/any of the profiles...check the "Hardware" tab again...
<JoshDreamland> YankDownUnder: I have no access to the hardware tab. Nothing's running.
<cyperbg> the closest to connecting I got was: getting Protocol version negotiated in TightVNC
<cyperbg> this Ubuntu is a nightmare
<rhin0> type vinagre serverhostname or ip:0 on the client and you should be in
<rhin0> maybe better to use openbox than vnc cyperbg
<YankDownUnder> JoshDreamland, Have you tried checking the drivers => run "jockey-gtk" and see if the drivers can be found or can be activated...????
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: do you have a VNC server running on the computer you want to connect to?
<cyperbg> the client ip adress is 192.168.1.100 so you suggest I type vinagre 192.168.1.104 on the client pc?
<rhin0> i think the client will work with
<JoshDreamland> YankDownUnder: The sound system was working perfectly 15 minutes ago. Also, there aren't any additional drivers.
<cyperbg> oh disregard my previous comment
<rhin0> no you put in the server ip or hostname vinagre serverhost:0
<cyperbg> the server is Ubuntu 11.04
<cyperbg> the client is Windows 7
<rhin0> ah
<YankDownUnder> JoshDreamland, Did you put yourself back into the audio group?
<cyperbg> and Ive tried 3 different VNC programs
<cyperbg> any other suggestions?
<rhin0> well what I was telling you was form an ubuntu client I have no idea of windows don't use it
<cyperbg> before I kill myself
<YankDownUnder> cyperbg, have you tried just the plain-jane GnomeRDP?
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: are you sure that a VNC server is running, and that you can see port 5900 on that server from the client?
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: are the machines on the same LAN
<cyperbg> yes they are on the same lan
<cyperbg> do I need to forward ports when we are talking Lan connections?
<qin> cyperbg: sudo netstat -tulp
<tensorpudding> no
<rhin0> cyperbg maybe erase windows off your pc and you will feel better -- and things will be straightforward then -- you can still use windows within openbox
<cyperbg> I somehow feel Ubuntu is the problem here, not Windows
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: are you sure you have the IP right?
<cyperbg> absolutely sure
<JoshDreamland> YankDownUnder: No, only pulse is a member of the audio group
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: did you choose the right display? it should be :0
<qin> cyperbg: See ip and port for of vnc
<JoshDreamland> which is how it was before it got screwed up
<gfhjfc> openbox? thats a window manager
<cyperbg> there is no option to select display in any of the VNC programas or is there?
<rhin0> i mean the virtual thing
<tensorpudding> sorry
<rhin0> whats it called enables you to run an os from within ubuntu
<rhin0> virtual box
<tensorpudding> nevermind, was thinking of the server
<rhin0> sorrry
<rhin0> "virtualbox"
<FloodBot1> rhin0: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cyperbg> both computers are in the same network
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: can you VNC locally?
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: as in, you can connect to the VNC running on the server from the server?
<cyperbg> tensorpudding that is what I'm trying to do
<cyperbg> oh ok
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: what?
<cyperbg> I didn;t know you can do that
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: well, it might cause some issues
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: it'll create an infinite regress of windows
<cyperbg> tensorpudding how do I connect from the same pc to the same pc?
<cyperbg> it is still worth a try
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: run a VNC client to the same IP address
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: same port
<YankDownUnder> JoshDreamland, Keep giving it a go - I must do the manly thing and go retrieve my missus from work - so she can come home and work some more... ;)
<JoshDreamland> YankDownUnder: Have fun. I'm out of ideas.
<cyperbg> I'm new to Linux, can you recommend a client for Ubuntu?
<rhin0> you're off YankDownUnder -- when may you be back?
<cyperbg> does it have one or do I need to install?
<YankDownUnder> rhin0, In a short tick...
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: ubuntu has Remote Desktop Viewer
<YankDownUnder> JoshDreamland, Look through the Ubuntu forums...you might surprise yerself...
<cyperbg> let me try to find it
<JoshDreamland> Does anyone know the name of the sound preference manager?
<rhin0> i'll follow the forum instructions to try to configure nvidia -- any hints yankdownunder?  - the forum instructions which direct further to the command you told me about (after disabling gdm etc)
<rhin0> any hints YankDownUnder?
<rhin0> ah you'll be back soon ... ok now im gonna be up all morning -- its ok
<gulzar> want to add pendrive as a storage device in qemu. How to do?
<rhin0> JoshDreamland: gnome-volume-control
<JoshDreamland> thanks, rhin0
<rhin0> JoshDreamland: to seee whats running (most recently last) -- from a bash shell type ps -ef (that's what I just did to find the name of sound preferences manager after running it)
<arooni-mobile> what happens if my laptop is asleep when cron is supposed to run
<cyperbg> tensorpudding I've tried to connect to localhost , 127.0.0.1 and 192.168.1.100 unsuccessfully
<JoshDreamland> I'm just going to purge all alsa* and pulse* then reinstall them
<bullgard4> What is the difference between /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old and /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: it sounds like VNC isn't running then
<qin> cyperbg: netstat -tulp ???
<cp721> how can i tell if im using a 32bit or 64bit os
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: you enabled it in Remote Desktop, right?
<JoshDreamland> last time I just did alsa-base and pulseaudio
<rhin0> uname -a cp721
<cyperbg> qin I'll try that
<rhin0> command "uname -a" from the bash shell
<cyperbg> tensorpudding yes the first 2 ticks are enable
<cyperbg> it does not ask for password and it connectt without permission
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: do you have to confirm it?
<cp721> rhin0: Linux nash 2.6.38-8-generic-pae #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 05:17:09 UTC 2011 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<cyperbg> tensorpudding no, you just tick the boxes and then select Close
<rhin0> thats 32 bit cp721 if it was 64 it would have 64 in that blurb
<fweezel> and the solution I tried made things worse
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: i meant, is the check for "you must confirm each access" checked
<fweezel> guess that's what I get for not really knowing what I'm doing
<Guest82784> JoshDreamland:to test your speaker you also may run 'speaker-test' from command line
<JoshDreamland> thanks, Guest82784
<qin> Sweet!
<cyperbg> tensorpudding it's unchecked
<omg3> \/
<cyperbg> hello?
<wols_> yes?
<cyperbg> oh I thought I got disconnected or something
<sailerboy> hey, i'm running ubuntu on a computer without a keyboard or mouse
<sailerboy> and it works fine noramlly
<sailerboy> but it for some reason wants to go to grub
<sailerboy> without a timeout
<sailerboy> when i turn it on
<sailerboy> thus, i can't get past it
<cyperbg> qin netstat -tulp shows this
<arooni-mobile> what happens if my laptop is asleep when cron is supposed to run?  is there a way to make it ruNn?
<wols_> sailerboy: so remove the grub timeout?
<cyperbg> tcp  0  *:5900  *:*  LISTEN
<wols_> or rather, put a timeout in?
<sailerboy> wols_, i can't start the computer now
<sailerboy> it's the only desktop
<sailerboy> the rest of mine are laptops
<sailerboy> i usually use synergy
<wols_> sailerboy: how did you install ubuntu on said desktop?
<sailerboy> yes
<sailerboy> oh
<sailerboy> mythbuntu
<wols_> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: that implies that vlc is listening on the port
<sailerboy> i had a keyboard plugged in for install
<sailerboy> but it is now no longer accessable
<cyperbg> tensorpudding but why can't I connect then?
<wols_> sailerboy: then do that now, boot it properly and fix your grub settings
<sailerboy> do what?
<sailerboy> i have no keyboard
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: don't know
<rhin0> sailerboy there is an alternative to synergy if you have problems -- called 'x2x'  -- actually a bit simpler than synergy
<wols_> cyperbg: telnet <ip of vnc> <port of vnc>   what does that do cyperbg?
<sailerboy> it usually has no timeout
<sailerboy> it usually just goes straight to the desktop
<sailerboy> but
<sailerboy> after i upgraded it
<sailerboy> it doesn't boot
<cyperbg> wols_ telnet is not installed on my Windows machine
<wols_> sailerboy: then get one. somehow you will need to edit those bytes in the grub files. no way around it. and don't misuse your enter key!
<wols_> cyperbg: then install it
<qin> cyperbg: Do you use firestarter? or something?
<arooni-mobile> is there a way to get a keyboard shortcut to the workspace switcher on ubuntu 11.04?
<cyperbg> no, the other firewall, forgot its name, but it is disabled
<cyperbg> ufw
<cyperbg> i think
<wols_> cyperbg: iptables will tell if you if it actually is
<qin> cyperbg: sudo service ufw status
<pksadiq> Abhijit: check pvt
<bullgard4> What is the difference between /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old and /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<cyperbg> it said ufw start/running
<qin> All, Have a nice day, I am off.
<qin> cyperbg: ups
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: then it's running
<wols_> bullgard4: time
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: you'll need to create a firewall rule for port 5900
<cyperbg> can I just disable it for the test
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: though, that shouldn't prevent you from connecting locally
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: yes, by sudo service ufw stop
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: as an aside, i think you might actually have to install vino for it to work
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: i'm trying on my end to do this, and i just realized that vino isn't installed
<cyperbg> I stopped it
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: vino is the ubuntu vnc server
<cyperbg> I know
<cyperbg> how can I check if it is intalled?
<wols_> dpkg -l <package>
<tensorpudding> that's the thing, vino is installed
<tensorpudding> the package
<tensorpudding> but i don't know, the daemon doesn't seem to be
<bullgard4> wols_: Can you elaborate. I rather think that time is the difference between /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old and /var/log/Xorg.1.log.old.
<pksadiq> Abhijit: check pvt
<tensorpudding> oh wait, it's in /usr/lib
<cyperbg> wols_ it seems it is installed
<tensorpudding> that's really strange
<cyperbg> yes I have a vino folder in usr/lib
<wols_> bullgard4: then I suggest you check your logrotate settings more carefully
<cyperbg> I've checked that before
<dhruvasagar> Hi guys, somehow the 'reset' command has stopped working on the terminal, why should that be /
<tensorpudding> yeah, starting it manually works
<tensorpudding> that's a pretty strange bug
<cyperbg> tensorpudding so I was thinking to reinstall the OS if that would help?
<wols_> iirc there is a setting in gnome you have to enable to make it run vino automatically. long time since I did that tho
<dhruvasagar> it does not give any error, just doesn't do anything...
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: you don't need to reinstall the OS
<dhruvasagar> anybody ?
<cyperbg> well I've tried million things
<JoshDreamland> Does anyone care to hear a story about how, in a simple attempt to reinstall ALSA and Pulse, I managed to kill GTK and lose permissions to my own home folder as well as most binaries?
<cyperbg> been trying to locate the problem for the past 3 hours
<JoshDreamland> Some error message about ICE that was quickly covered up by more error messages appeared.
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vino/+bug/685572 is the bug report
<JoshDreamland> It's really interesting, and now Ubuntu is exclusively CLI because the graphical bits don't work anymore.
<z3ro> anyone can help me http://paste.ubuntu.com/631915/
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 685572 in vino (Ubuntu) "vino-preferences can not run vino-server" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: if you run '/usr/lib/vino/vino-server' in the terminal, it will work
<JoshDreamland> Anyway, I don't think any of you give a rat's behind, and my only option at this point is to reinstall the whole OS, so goodbye.
<arooni-mobile> is there a way to get a keyboard shortcut to the workspace switcher on ubuntu 11.04?
<dhruvasagar> ok fixed it
<cyperbg> tensorpudding - vino-server:3874: Warning   remote desktop server already running; exiting...
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: the preferences program can't launch vino-server automatically, for some reason
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: oh?
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: ...that's really weird
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: so it's running but you can't connect?
<cyperbg> yes it seems so :)
<arooni-mobile> is there a way to get a preview of what emails i have in my gmail inbox on 11.04's mail notifier thing
<rhin0> YankDownUnder: hi -- typing sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -- just goes back to the bash prompt without doing anything
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: huh
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: so what does 'ps aux | grep vino' return
<wols_> rhin0: that's normal. what are you actually trying to accomplish?
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: it should return a running vino-server process, then
<cyperbg> tensorpudding when I use TightVNC in Windows it goes like this: Connection Established and then it gets stuck on Protocol Version Negotiated.
<rhin0> I am trying to fix my graphics card hanging up (nvidia)
<wols_> rhin0: which drivers? nvidia.com or the ubuntu ones?
<rhin0> the gdm hanging up -- system does not lock display manager locks up -- all updates installed propriatary nvidia driver installed wols_
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: if you can't connect to it locally, it won't connect from windows
<wols_> have fun asking nvidia. good luck
<rhin0> maybe it was because I did not install the (experimental) 3d drivers --
<rhin0> why wols_ is nvidia problematic?
<zetheroo> sometimes when I boot up into Ubuntu 11.04 all I get to is my wallpaper .. the mouse cursor moves but there is nothing else there
<wols_> zetheroo: when that happens, press ctrl+alt+f2, log in and check your .xsession-errors and check what processes are running, e.g. what window manager and such
<zetheroo> wols_: what does ctrl+alt+f2 do? Is there something I could look for in the logs right now?
<cyperbg> cyper@Woody:~$ ps aux | grep vino
<cyperbg> root      1256  0.3  0.4  53408  8556 ?        Sl   06:11   0:04 /usr/lib/vino/vino-server --sm-disable
<cyperbg> cyper     1364  0.0  0.4  56176  8860 ?        Sl   06:11   0:00 /usr/lib/vino/vino-server --sm-disable
<cyperbg> cyper     4324  0.0  0.0   4156   844 pts/0    R+   06:32   0:00 grep --color=auto vino
<cyperbg> cyper@Woody:~$
<FloodBot1> cyperbg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MichaelKohler> hi, I've configured a OpenVPN on my server, installed the needed certificates, but now I can't connect to it using the network manager ("connection failed").. what's the best way to debug that?
<wols_> zetheroo: it switches to a tty
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: oh, for some reason you have a vino process running as root...that's pretty bad
<cyperbg> but does it explain why I can't connect?
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: try 'sudo killall vino-server'
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: then try rechecking the box enabling remote desktop in the preferences
<zetheroo> wols_: can I check the log now? or only when the issue is happening?
<wols_> you can check whenever you want
<cyperbg> tensorpudding the chedckbox was still checked after I killed it
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: yeah, but rechecking it launches vino-server
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: or should
<cyperbg> I recheked it
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: try running that 'ps aux | grep vino-server' again, and tell me if it has anything
<cyperbg> it says my desktop is only reachable over the local netowkr
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: yes, that's normal
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: that's all you need or want; you don't want random people to be able to try to connect to you
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: if it does, try connecting with tightvnc again
<cyperbg> tensorpudding it has the same result as before but without the root line
<zetheroo> wols_: I cannot find that log in System Log Viewer?
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: the problem before might have been that you had so many processes running
<wols_> zetheroo: cause it's in ~
<zetheroo> wols_: that's "Home" right!?
<cyperbg> tensorpudding now it said Failed to connect
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: try locally
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: use the remote desktop viewer
<cyperbg> it works
<cyperbg> :)
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: okay, so your problem is now the network, then
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: ufw is still down right?
<zetheroo> wols_: there is so much info in here ... can I pastebin it and give you the link?
<iAmerikan> does ubuntu come with any curses interfaces to edit network information?
<wols_> zetheroo: no
<cyperbg> ufw is down
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: and tightvnc doesn't work..
<zetheroo> wols_: oh and there are two files ... one ends with ".old"
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: have you tried a different client?
<wols_> iAmerikan: not to edit. but there is wicd. and you can always edit /etc/network/interfaces manually (see man interfaces)
<cyperbg> no, it says Failed to connect
<iAmerikan> wols_: what files does ubuntu use for network connection? / dhcp allocation?
<wols_> cyperbg: use telnet from your ubuntu on localhost then
<iAmerikan> I have to fix a friends offline computer through a hamachi>vnc>ssh setup.
<wols_> iAmerikan: depends. usually network manager from gnome
 * iAmerikan sighs.
<cyperbg> I've tried TightVNC, UltraVnc and VNC Viewer
<wols_> how can it be offline when it is reachable via hamachi? contradiction there
<iAmerikan> cyperbg: wut ya trying?
<iAmerikan> wols_: you missed the vnc step.
<cyperbg> to connect from my Windows 7 machine to my Ubuntu machive using VNC
<iAmerikan> His windows box is in hamachi, so I vnc into that, then ssh w/ putty to the offline computer.
<wols_> iAmerikan: no I did not. if there is vnc, there is a network, if tehre is ssh, there is a network, if there is hamache there is a network
<iAmerikan> wols_: you imply that there is but one machine involved on his side.
<wols_> you cannot ssh to offline computers. not possible
<zetheroo> (<unknown>:1416): Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to load type module: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/menuproxies/libappmenu.so
<iAmerikan> wols_: it's called LAn
<iAmerikan> wols_: chill out, think about it for a minute >_>
<wols_> iAmerikan: you have no clue about networking and I am wasting my time. good day
<cyperbg> tensorpudding what else can I try?
<iAmerikan> His windows box is on the same LAN
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: i really don't know what the issue is now
<wols_> iAmerikan: and really read what "routing" means
<iAmerikan> cyperbg: it's easy.
<iAmerikan> LOL
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: you really need to run telnet from the windows machine
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: or zenmap, maybe
<iAmerikan> wols_: if it's imposible, how am I connected?
<cyperbg> tensorpudding I ran telnet
<iAmerikan> You know, a computer can connect to a router before it gets assigned an external IP address?
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: did you run it in ubuntu?
<iAmerikan> or maybe you don't. In which case, stfu <33
<cyperbg> C:\Windows\system32>telnet 192.168.1.100
<cyperbg> Connecting To 192.168.1.100...Could not open connection to the host, on port 23:
<cyperbg>  Connect failed
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: you want port 5900
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: that's what vnc runs on
<IdleOne> !language | iAmerikan
<ubottu> iAmerikan: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<cyperbg> telnet 192.168.1.100:5900 again tries to connect on port 23
<cyperbg> what do I type then?
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: there should be a space
<wols_> telnet <ip> <port>
<MichaelKohler> cyperbg: I think it's telnet 192.168.1.100 5900
<cyperbg> Connecting To 192.168.1.100...Could not open connection to the host, on port 590
<cyperbg> 0: Connect failed
<iAmerikan> I'm trying, but I can't help but get hung up on his pretencious half-thought attitude.
<tensorpudding> 5900
<din> can anyone tell me how to start wpa_supplicant at boot time? 11.04
<tensorpudding> oh
<cyperbg> it is 5900
<cyperbg> the zero is on the sesond line
<wols_> cyperbg: check netstat again if something listens on 5900. if it does, check iptables -L if something blocks it
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: try 'netstat -tulp' again, and see what address port 5900 is bound on
<cyperbg> vino-server listens on 5900
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: it ought to say *:5900, in which case, i guess it could be bad rules in /etc/host.deny or something
<wols_> din: you don't start it, it's no daemon. you connect to your AP and config it for WPA encrpytion. usually your network manager connection
<qin> cyperbg: ifconfig (on ubuntu)
<din> i want it to actually start before i login
<cyperbg> it says localhsot:5900
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: okay, *thats* the issue
<MichaelKohler> I can't use ifconfig anymore: "The command could not be located because '/sbin' is not included in the PATH environment variable." .. but /etc/environment says: PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games"
<MichaelKohler> what's wrong?
<qin> cyperbg: So vnc listen on 127.0.0.1
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: if it binds to localhost, you can't connect to it from outside
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: you need to allow other people to connect
<wols_> tensorpudding: hence the message when he started it
<cyperbg> so how do I bind it on local ip?
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: are you sure you hit the check for allowing other people to connect?
<cyperbg> yes first 2 checks are ticked
<cyperbg> only the first 2
<qin> tensorpudding: Are you certain his ubuntu is on line?
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: damn
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: these machines are on the same network, right?
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: and check 'sudo iptables -L' for any rules
<cyperbg> yes, I'm currently using TeamViewer to do all the things you tell mne
<cyperbg> via th local network
<owen1> how to mount sansa clip+ ?
<iAmerikan> watch out cyperbg some people here don't believe in LANS
<cyperbg> sudo iptables -L shows no rules, just the usual text I guess
<cyperbg> iAmerikan I don't even know what LANS is
<iAmerikan> cyperbg: local area networks
<cyperbg> ooo I knew that
<cyperbg> hehe
<cyperbg> tensorpudding do you give up :)
<qin> cyperbg: What IP have Ubuntu and what M$
<qin> ?
<cyperbg> Ubuntu: 192.168.1.100
<cyperbg> Windows: 	192.168.1.104
<cyperbg> Router: 	192.168.1.254
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: try running gconf-editor, browse to /desktop/gnome/remote_access, and tell me what the network_interface is set to
<qin> cyperbg: Are they connected anyhow? ssh, etc?
<wols_> qin: the error is found. vino binds on localhost only
<cyperbg> qin they are just in the same network and I'm connected with Teamviewer to the Ubuntu machine to type all the commands
<qin> wols_: OK, but he changed setting about hundret time till now.
<arooni-mobile> is there a way to get a keyboard shortcut to the workspace switcher on ubuntu 11.04?
<wols_> qin: no matter what he changed, until vino binds on the 192.168/16, all is for naught :)
<gry> arooni-mobile, Wow, ask at mailing list, apparently you aren't getting a repsonse here
<cyperbg> network_interface is lo
<cyperbg> that is not good
<hamnegga> use compiz rotate cube
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: that's the problem
<kezzawd> arooni-mobile: use Super with S
<cyperbg> the Wifi is wlan1
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: delete it, leave it blank
<arooni-mobile> kezzawd, awesome
<arooni-mobile> kezzawd, can i have more than 4 desktops?
<NBFlyacker> my buddy has an  older AMD 64 machine, but only has an AGP port on his mother board.  What is the best AGP card he can get to support unity?
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: then close, and that may fix it right there, or you might have to 'killall vino-server' again, then recheck the box in preferences to enable it again
<hamnegga> Why would you ever need more than 4 desktops
<ohzie> hamnegga: more than your neighbor.
<cyperbg> tensorpudding do I delete the key?
<hamnegga> I guess so...
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: no, you double click the value, and backspace until it's empty, then hit enter
<wols_> NBFlyacker: ##hardware is more appropriate, but the best agp card one can get is a radeon 4670, however many many other agp cards are good enough too
<kezzawd> arooni-mobile: if you install compizconfig-settings-manager you should be able to increase from there
<arooni-mobile> hmm not sure under which optoin its at
<MichaelKohler> I can't use ifconfig anymore: "The command could not be located because '/sbin' is not included in the PATH environment variable." .. but /etc/environment says: PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games"
<cyperbg> tensorpudding you are my hero :D
<cyperbg> it works
<bullgard4> wols_: Checking /etc/logrotate.d reveals that Xorg files are not included. So where are the logrotate settings of Xorg stored? By the way, "my" logrotate settings are the Ubuntu Natty default settings.
<cyperbg> tensorpudding do you have any idea how that got so messed up?
<wols_> bullgard4: then I dunno. I was under impression all /var/log is managed by logrotate. seems foolish to reinvent the wheel
<NBFlyacker> Wols_, he has an older Nvidia 4200 card installed, but it won't work.  He has 3 gigs of ram and a 3G processor doesn't want to have to buy all of that just to get a PCIe port.  He wan'ts something that is around $100.
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: no idea
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: maybe something you installed
<wols_> NBFlyacker: why wouldn't it work? not even with the nvidia restricted drivers?
<owen1> how to mount sansa clip+ ?
<wols_> NBFlyacker: any DX9 capable card then should work fine
<wols_> owen1: check your dmesg output when you plug it in
<gulzar> want to use pendrive in Qemu. How to do it. Using Qemulatoe 0.5.
<kezzawd> arooni-mobile: it's under General Settings, Desktop Size
<NBFlyacker> wols_: It wouldn't.   We tried restricted drivers and without.  When we first loaded his machine it said that because of his hardware it couldn't use unity and reverted back to the Gnome desktop.  3d is still enabled though, because it is showing the default flashes when he clicks on fire fox, and such.
<wols_> NBFlyacker: check glxinfo if it's enabled, not firefox
<cyperbg> tensorpudding again thank you so much
<bstr8up> heyo, i would like to configure polipo to work with tor and irefox, i have there config file and i just need to figure out how to implement it.
<Rodensky> Using Xubuntu 10.04, suddenly I got a dialog window with the following text: http://paste.ubuntu.com/632198/
<tensorpudding> cyperbg: no problem, good luck
<cyperbg> thank you :)
<arooni-mobile> thanks kezzawd
<arooni-mobile> what happens if my laptop is asleep when cron is supposed to run?  is there a way to make it run even if my laptop is asleep?
<wols_> arooni-mobile: anacron. it runs those cronjobs as soon as the laptop wakes again
<NBFlyacker> wols_:  I'm fairly new myself.  I converted when Natty came out.  How would I do that?  I didn't have any issues when I switched.
<wols_> NBFlyacker: glxinfo |grep direct
<penlat> what a good application to add effects to video
<eli_> how do i fix the crackling in my speaker
<NBFlyacker> wols_:  let me check.
<MichaelKohler> what can I do when |echo $PATH| differs from the content of /etc/environment?
<arooni-mobile> wols_, so do i have to rewrite my cron tasks in anacron?
<bullgard4> wols_: logrotate is a rather contorted program. It seems to hide some of its settings somewhere else yet. 'man logrotate': "lograotate reads everything about log files it should be handling from the series of configuration files specified on the command line." I wonder how I can determine what series of configuration files Natty has specified for logrotate  on the command line?
<Flannel> MichaelKohler: How does it differ?
<NBFlyacker> wols_:  we just tried it.  It said yes.
<eli_> how do i fix the crackling in my speaker
<wols_> bullgard4: dunno. check /etc/init.d/ maybe? dunno much about upstart,sorry
<bullgard4> eli_: May prove difficult. You can try to reduce the gain of your microphone input using alsamixer.
<wols_> arooni-mobile: no, anacron is a drop in replacement
<NBFlyacker> wols_:  Since it booted him into Gnome when we first installed, do we need to go back to the login screen and change it to Unity?  Maybe it didn't think unity would work after the initial login?
<nhr> Hi, I want to setup mac like gestures on my laptop - using 11.04. I have two finger scroll working. Does ubuntu support any other gestures?
<bstr8up> how can i configure polipo for tor and firefox?
<bullgard4> wols_: Thank you.
<rhin0> should the (experimental) 3d nvidia drivers which you get from install hardware drivers on 11.04 possibly resolve a problem where the desktop is freezing (gdm fault) -- not the machine with classic view and compiz disabled
<rhin0> anyone
<wols_> NBFlyacker: gf4200 is a dx8 card and has no proper shaders IIRC (dunno the opengl equivalent right now), so that's why it might not work with unity. any DX9 card which means any radeon 9xxx or later or any gf5xxx or later. maybe look at the ubuntu HCL
<Abhijit> bstr8up, bodhizazen.net/Tutorials/TOR
<Abhijit> bstr8up, http://bodhizazen.net/Tutorials/TOR
<Abhijit> bstr8up, http://bodhizazen.net/Tutorials/TOR#Polipo
<bstr8up> yaay, thank you!
<wols_> MichaelKohler: something along the line changed your PATH then. most likely your .bash files or other dotfiles in your ~. I am not sure that /etc/environment is the right place to set paths. did you do that on your own or did ubuntu do that?
<Abhijit> bstr8up, welcome.
<NBFlyacker> wols_:  thank you.  We'll check it out.  One other question.  Since the rendering is working and we installed compiz config manger, would he still be able to get the "burn effect"?  It's not showing up either, but we can change other things.  Its just not showing up as an option at all.
<spacetiger> Hi. I am trying to get wireless working. On a Dell Inspiron. The relevant hardware is Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<wols_> NBFlyacker: considering how cheap DX10 cards are, better get one of those tho. no use to buy the oldes stuff available
<ChaosSaber> all my stuff is opening in gedit, is there a way to fix that, like urls and stuff
<MichaelKohler> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/T9uScXEG
<hamnegga> go to linux wireless and follow the guide for that broadcom chip
<wols_> NBFlyacker: dunno what this special effect needs.
<MichaelKohler> wols_: AFAIK this is standard on Ubuntu
<gulzar>  I want to install OS in pendrive using QEMU. How to add pendrive? Using Qemulator GUI . no problem with command line.
<MichaelKohler> wols_: but I'll check my .bash files
<wols_> !broadcom | spacetiger
<ubottu> spacetiger: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<hamnegga> you could also use ndiswrapper, but I don't recommend it if you want injection
<NBFlyacker> wols_:  DX = "Direct X"?
<hamnegga> gulzar, do you know how to mount a ndsi?
<wols_> NBFlyacker: yes. no card maker really cares about opengl, so if you go shopping you need to check DirectX versions supported. cause that'S what they tell you
<NBFlyacker> wols_:  Awesome.  Thank you for you help.
<gulzar> hamnegga:umm nops
<gulzar> hamnegga: give me the link or guide.. :)
<gulzar> hamnegga: its done
<gulzar> hamnegga: phewwwww experimenting is good
<MichaelKohler> wols_: I can't find any line in the dotfiles that changes the PATH variable
<nhr> Hi, I want to setup mac like gestures on my laptop - using 11.04. I have two finger scroll working. Does ubuntu support any other gestures?
<ChaosSaber> what opens urls
<spacetiger> @ubottu Thanks! on it.
<dragonkeeper> how do i stop ctrl + alt f2-6  terminals from loading on boot ?
<wols_> dragonkeeper: why would you want that?
<dilruk> Hi im trying to get into bug fixing
<qin> tensorpudding: Congratz on vnc. that was nice.
<dilruk> i want to run $ pbuilder-dist <release> create
<dragonkeeper> well they arent needed wols_
<Sajuukthanatoskh> hey guys I can't seem to remove vsftpd off of my server, i need a bit of help, the server version is 10.04
<bluefrog> dragonkeeper, /etc/default/console-setup
<wols_> Sajuukthanatoskh: dpkg -l |grep vsftp
<Pit> chaning the touch pad sensitivity from gui mode not working. can i do something from the conf file
<dragonkeeper> bluefrog  ok thanks
<Sajuukthanatoskh> wols_ : output : rH  vsftpd                               2.2.2-3ubuntu7.1
<bluefrog> dragonkeeper, well maybe not. should be in upstart now
<wols_> Sajuukthanatoskh: so what happens if you try to remove it?
<iAmerikan> wols_: https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Local_area_network that'll teach you about what I've been doing. So before you end up discouraging some new user by saying such redic. things as 'Learn routing' remember, that some people know what they're talking about, and don't need that sort of feedback (:
<spacetiger> @ubottu Under b43 - Internet access sec. of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx Step 2 asks me to activate b43, but I only see broadcom STA driver option.
<Sajuukthanatoskh> wols_ : E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) , says error were encountered while processing : vsftpd
<wols_> Sajuukthanatoskh: you get more than that. full output of your command
<ChaosSaber> anyway to fix this, seems everythng opens in gedit, so I cant open any urls
<Sajuukthanatoskh> alright i will paste bin it
<bluefrog> dragonkeeper, commenting things in /etc/init/tty*  should be better
<wols_> spacetiger: ubottu is a bot. it won't answer
<iAmerikan> ChaosSaber: what's the issue?
<ChaosSaber> everything I click on opens in gedit
<spacetiger> Ah, uh.. sorry bot.
<Sajuukthanatoskh> wols_ : output : http://pastebin.com/yta5HTaW
<dragonkeeper> bluefrog ok ty for info   be afk for lil bit need pop out
<wols_> Sajuukthanatoskh: can you pastebin /var/lib/dpkg/info/vsftpd.postrm ?
<Sajuukthanatoskh> wols_: sure will mate, gimme 2 min
<hammoommah> i have server edition setup on 80gig drive 3 part boot/ext4/swap and i want to replace this drive with a RAID 0 setup using 2 drives.............. how do i go about this in the most hassle free way?
<Sajuukthanatoskh> wols_: postrm called with unknown argument `'
<Sajuukthanatoskh> wols_: that was the only line i got
<The-Kernel> hi, running 10.10, I had sound for months, booted up machine and now I have nothing, it thinks there's no sound card, but it pops up in lspci
<wols_> Sajuukthanatoskh: mean the contents of that file. not to run it
<ChaosSaber> iAmerikan, Under ubuntu are they called .url or is that an unknown file type?
<iAmerikan> ChaosSaber: I'm not sure what your problem is, I wasn't here before when you must have brought it up, so what's going on?
<Sajuukthanatoskh> wols_ : hmm, so what then?  if it isn't meant to run but yet it runs.... sounds like my server wants to be independant of me lawl
<BullShark> computers via lan are not accessible without internet?
<wols_> Sajuukthanatoskh: paste the contents of that file in a pastebin
<BullShark> ChaosSaber -> are you really that dumb?
<ChaosSaber> I have a folder with favorite sites .url, when I open one it opens in gedit
<hammoommah> any suggestions?
<bazhang> BullShark, no need for the name-calling
<ChaosSaber> BullShark, nope but this is the first time I ever ran linux, so I wanted to know
<BullShark> hammoommah -> didn't see your question
<hammoommah> i have server edition setup on 80gig drive 3 part boot/ext4/swap and i want to replace this drive with a RAID 0 setup using 2 drives.............. how do i go about this in the most hassle free way?
<BullShark> ChaosSaber -> right click the files, properties, you can then change the default open with app
<ChaosSaber> the default app is Text Editor
<Sajuukthanatoskh> wols_: http://pastebin.com/PGW92MiA the innards of vsftpd.postrm file
<ChaosSaber> but shouldnt it open in firefox?
<iAmerikan> ChaosSaber: change the default app.
<BullShark> ChaosSaber -> that's the name ubuntu gives for gedit
<hammoommah> lol
<ChaosSaber> I tryed that and put it on firefox and when I go to open the file it asks me to download it
<iAmerikan> ChaosSaber: is there a reason for keeping them as . files in a folder, instead of bookmarking?
<iAmerikan> Ah, well you can cat file.url | firefox probably.
<ChaosSaber> their off a backup drive
<iAmerikan> Oh wait.
<iAmerikan> Try this.
<iAmerikan> firefox `cat file.url`
<ChaosSaber> so I was wanting to open them and then add em to bookmarks
<iAmerikan> that should open them in firefox
<BullShark> hammoommah -> that doesn't make sense boot/ext4/swap. ext4 is a filesystem, not a partition or mount point
<wols_> Sajuukthanatoskh: you can add " -x" on the first line and see what it does when you apt-get remove might give you pointers to what goes wrong. or you go quick+dirty and put "exit 0" on the 2nd line
<ChaosSaber> I'll try that, thanks
<qin> iAmerikan: Problem if he have 1000 addresses there ;)
<ChaosSaber> just under links I have 63, just didn't want to copy and paste each link
<iAmerikan> qin: I asume - since they're .url files - that he wouldn't save more than one to the file.
<Sajuukthanatoskh> wols_ : I need it removed asap pretty much, it is mucking up my updating of my server
<hammoommah> yeah i know 3 partitions on drive boot partition ext4 formatted partition for data/os and swap partition
<BullShark> ChaosSaber -> you trying to get your bookmarks from linux to windows?
<wols_> Sajuukthanatoskh: and I gave you suggestions what to do
<BullShark> ChaosSaber -> i meant from windows to linux
<BullShark> ChaosSaber -> that's a tedious way to do it. there's a much easier way
<iAmerikan> BullShark: they're in a backup folder in files named f.url
<Sajuukthanatoskh> wols_ : I have some good news and some bad news
<ChaosSaber> No from windows to linux
<ChaosSaber> these are saved from IE
<Sajuukthanatoskh> wols_ : The good news: You helped me get rid of a problem that has plagued me for ages, bad news is i can't take you out for a drink for helping me :(
<ChaosSaber> couldn't I just switch to windows, export and then import to firefox?
<iAmerikan> ChaosSaber: that's one way
<wols_> ChaosSaber: run windows, install firefox and let it import the IE bookmarks as it asks to. then take the firefox bookmarks file from windows to linux
<shorttech> hi guys, I have a quick question. Do I have to configure the "su" command? I'm trying to use "su -" but its not accepting my password.
<rhin0> YankDownUnder: researched this a bit -- from what I can tell the nvidia proprietary drivers have been superceded --- installing 'nv' or 'nouveau' 3d drivers -- from forum stuff I stand a chance -- will go with  that tomorrow ... btw "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" didn't do anything to reconfigure -- just returned to the bash prompt
<ChaosSaber> I worked with it for 20 mins then figured I better ask before it gave me a headache, I started out to just copy and pasting links but that was a pain
<wols_> shorttech: no you don't. there is no root account on ubuntu. use sudo
<pksadiq> shorttech: you might have to do sudo -i   to login as root
<todd__> Why are new fonts in svg files not displaying in firefox, even though it works fine in Image Viewer???
<iAmerikan> ChaosSaber: worked with exporting?
<rhin0> because I really don't want to use xubuntu its less luxurious
<rhin0> ubuntu = luxury
<iAmerikan> rhin0: aren't you on an ATI card?
<BullShark> shorttech -> use sudo
<islevegan> greetings. my drupal 7 site on ubuntu 11.04 is not sending email for account creation, password retrieval, etc. i think this has been a problem since it was freshly installed. not sure where / how to start a resolution. i already asked in the #drupal room but have not received a response yet.
<ChaosSaber> Im gonna switch to windows ina few and run firefox and let it pull my favorites from IE
<shorttech> got it! I just switched from mandriva
<shorttech> thank you
<rhin0> i'm on an nvidia card on the machine thats giving me problems iAmerikan
<BullShark> shorttech -> noobs do not need root prompts, even experienced users rarely use them
<iAmerikan> rhin0: the differences of ubuntu and xubuntu are far scarcer than you'd think.
<todd__> How do I install fonts so they show up in firefox???
<iAmerikan> rhin0: switching spins won't change your driver issue.
<rhin0> major difference = xfce on xubuntu gnome on ubuntu iAmerikan
<qin> ChaosSaber: Can you paste one of this files to paste.ubuntu.com
<rhin0> what do you mean by "switching spins" iAmerikan?
<msponge> question for vim veterans- how commonly would you say c/c++ *nix developers use omnicomplete/intellisense or other forms of code completion in vi/vim?
<ChaosSaber> what it says in gedit?
<qin> ChaosSaber: yes
<ChaosSaber> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BullShark> ChaosSaber -> you don't have to do that. there's a way to export your bookmarks in IE to .html and import them in linux firefox. i just did it the other day for a friend
<shorttech> BullShark, but I need to install a program
<shorttech> BullShark, is there any other way to do it?
<qin> BullShark: There is cat in linux.
<BullShark> shorttech -> so use sudo where root is needed
<rhin0> iAmerikan: what do you mean by "switching spins"
<rhin0> i suppose its just switching OS
<BullShark> shorttech -> sudo ./file.sh
<BullShark> shorttech -> what u installing
<shorttech> crossover latest version
<Zelda> can someone explain to me why my mute button is stuck on when its not muted?
<BullShark> come to ##blackhats and iAmerikan and I will help anybody here
<iAmerikan> rhin0: it's not switching an OS because they all use the linux kernel. even moreso you're still using ubuntu. you can install lxde or xfce from normal ubuntu.
<ChaosSaber> http://paste.ubuntu.com/632223/
<rhin0> I thought the problem may have been with the gdm interaction with the driver -- so I thought that using a lighter weight gdm could solve the problem
<wols_> BullShark: don't do that
<iAmerikan> Zelda: sounds like your sound card isn't set up
<Zelda> I have audio, but its stuck on
<iAmerikan> Zelda: try opening up a terminal, and typing alsamixer
<Zelda> ok
<iAmerikan> and playing with those levels to do what you wish (:
<rhin0> but now I know that the nvidia drivers have been superceded it wasn't that obvious -- use the latest driver - always -- I saw "3d" and actually clicked I don't want that (don't see in 3d) but it's not just that its the whole driver
<Rodensky> Using Xubuntu 10.04, suddenly I got a dialog window with the following text: http://paste.ubuntu.com/632198/
<shorttech> BullShark, sudo ./file is not working. I'm getting a Syntax error: newline unexpected
<rhin0> ok thanks iAmerikan
<Zelda> they are on. I have audio, but the mute button is lit up
<qin> ChaosSaber: One moment
<iAmerikan> rhin0: ask here about how to switch grafics drivers (:
<rhin0> iAmerikan: it is easy with 11.04 I just didn't select it -- now I know hopefully (after wasting almost a day)
<iAmerikan> rhin0: did you do what YankDownUnder suggested?
<iAmerikan> if not _DO IT_ it sounds like a good fix.
<root____1> where i can find help to configuration mrtg on ubuntu 10.10
<Zelda> ok looks like that fixed it. Thanks.
<rhin0> iAmerikan I just typed this to YankDownUnder: "YankDownUnder: researched this a bit -- from what I can tell the nvidia proprietary drivers have been superceded --- installing 'nv' or 'nouveau' 3d drivers -- from forum stuff I stand a chance -- will go with  that tomorrow ... btw "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" didn't do anything to reconfigure -- just returned to the bash prompt"
<rhin0> thats what i'm doing tomorrow
<Zelda> Now heres another issue. Is the wireless button supposed to be flashing all the time when I have a wireless connection?
<Zelda> Its annoyin
<ser_> hola
<rhin0> zelda -- on a wireless usb dongle they do flash
<rhin0> maybe you could put some tape over it zelda
<Zelda> its not usb, its the mobo lite
<iAmerikan> rhin0: ask here how to change the xorg grafic driver on ubuntu./gnome
<rhin0> well put a little bit of tape over it
<Zelda> lol, that would be ghetto
<rmena_> Hello everyone
<Zelda> in windows it stays solid, linux it flashes.
<rhin0> ok iAmerikan -- but why didn't sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg work? -- it returned to the bash prompt without doing anything
<todd__> How do I install fonts so they show up in firefox???
<rhin0> zelda it means its doing good things
<iAmerikan> rhin0: did you do it after stopping Gnome?
<rhin0> yes iAmerikan
<rhin0> i shut down the gdm
<Zelda> yeah means im getting data passing back and forth.
<iAmerikan> rhin0: he thought you'd get the option to select the driver.
<Zelda> just wondered if there was a way to make it solid.
<Abhijit> pksadiq, pm
<rhin0> yep iAmerikan thats what he said
<rhin0> but *nothing* -- returned to bash prompt -- may as well not have typed it
<iAmerikan> rhin0: it did do something, but you couldn't see it.
<Zelda> anyone want to help me get my HDMI port working?
<rhin0> so maybe I do it again to be sure tomorrow on the new install when I do it
<iAmerikan> rhin0: I'm telling you, don't try a new install :O
<wols_> rhin0: it will never do anything and hasn't been doing anything for 2-3 years
<iAmerikan> rhin0: does gnome not load?
<iAmerikan> wols_: are you talking about reconfiguring xorg?
<Zelda> Cpu doesnt even recognize that I have one. I have tried bios and I get nothing. No option for the HDMI.
<rhin0> iAmerikan: where im at is getting the system back -- had installed xubuntu -- I was re-installing now I will re-install back
<iAmerikan> rhin0: You can install xfce from any ubuntu -___-
<iAmerikan> rhin0: I'm about to tell you how to switch to nv
<rhin0> is it that easy in ubuntu 11.04?  iAmerikan -- how many steps?
<rhin0> ok please do iAmerikan
<iAmerikan> rhin0: you can use synaptic honestly.
<iAmerikan> but gimme a second, and I'll throw you some instructions
<rhin0> ah.  somebody said it wasn't that simple
<shorttech> to install a .deb file all I need to do is - sudo dpkg -i /file name ???
<iAmerikan> It's REALLY simple rhin0
<rhin0> yes shortee
<wols_> shorttech: yes
<iAmerikan> shorttech: yeee
<iAmerikan> rhin0: so, are you on the ubuntu box?
<shorttech> just double checking - tank you
<iAmerikan> or does gnome load?
<rhin0> no i have retired fo rthe night
<iAmerikan> shorttech: we all forget some times.
<iAmerikan> rhin0: Okay then.
<iAmerikan> GN
<rhin0> are you here tomorrow iAmerikan?
<rhin0> I am able to install nv -- nouveau -- it will probably be ok
<rhin0> just covering all bases
<iAmerikan> rhin0: I'll be on freenode. Not sure if I'm going to be in this channel though.
<Zelda> thanks for the quick and easy help guys.
<iAmerikan> rhin0: reinstalling isn't enough.
<rhin0> ok thanks
<shorttech> and how can I check where the files were installed?
<iAmerikan> rhin0: all it takes is changing one line of a file, and restarting, after the driver is installed.
<rhin0> to do what exactly iAmerikan
<iAmerikan> rhin0: open this up, in case people here don't help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=435484
<iAmerikan> you just sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change that line.
<rhin0> I thought xorg.conf wasn't in existance anymore iAmerikan
<wols_> rhin0: you are right
<shorttech> guys, after I install a .deb file using sudo - i dpkg how do I check where the program went and if it was installed correct give that no errors were given during the install
<shorttech> I just installed crossover, but I cant find where it went
<cradam> nano ftw
<cradam> lol
<rhin0> man dpkg -- will give you all the options for dpkg -- one may say where the files go upon install
<wols_> shorttech: dpkg -l <packagename>   if the line starts with "ii" it's installed fine. to check what files are in a package: "dpkg -L <packagename>"
<cradam> does anyone know of something similar to wine but for mac applications?
<wols_> shorttech: I suggest "dpkg -L <packagename> |grep bin" to see the binaries you can run
<rhin0> l8r iAmerikan
<shorttech> wols_, the "packagename" is the name of the install file?
<wols_> cradam: does not exist. once upon a time there was something like this for MacOS 7 or so but that is 10 years ago
<wols_> shorttech: no. the install file also has the version numbers and the .deb extensions, the package name doesn't. try "dpkg -l |grep -i crossover" and you will see
<iAmerikan> rhin0: xorg.conf isn't needed for general setups
<rhin0> ok
<iAmerikan> but isn't depreciated when you need to change things up
<iAmerikan> so if it doesn't work, I'll try to stick around in here, and I'll help you make one, and edit it.
<rhin0> you have to generate it iAmerikan
<iAmerikan> just /q me.
<iAmerikan> I know.
<rhin0> ok thanks
<rhin0> going to sleep
<iAmerikan> gn
<rhin0> ty
<shorttech> wols_, it has the "ii" in front so in theory it should be installed correct, but how do I access the program?
<wols_> shorttech: I told you
<cradam> thanks wols_ shame that a max OS7 one wouldnt help anymore
<preecher> will the "ubuntu customization kit" enable me to make a copy of ubuntu with all the progs/packages i want ? and will i be able to put it on a usb flash drive like i do the ubuntu iso's?
<root_____> indexmaker /etc/mrtg.cfg > /var/www/mrtg/index.html
<NielsMkn> hey guys
<root_____> error in line 353
<NielsMkn> is there a good download manager for ubuntu like DAP?
<root_____> any help plz
<instantly> hello
<shorttech> wols_, I got it - thank you
<todd__> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wols_> root_____: check line 353 then
<root_____> help
<wols_> !repeat > root_____
<ubottu> root_____, please see my private message
<root_____> iam new for irc who i can reach your privet massege
<wols_> !repeat | root_____
<ubottu> root_____: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<wols_> root_____: and you should never ever irc as root. never
<casa> now iam casa :D
<casa> i look in all search with no hope
<wols_> casa: you are still root: ~root@win2132.ourcp.com]
<Karen_m> i have about 20 videos I want to convert so I can watch them on my ipad, is there a way to automate a folder so that I can move the videos in and it produces the ipad compatible videos?
<casa> i had install mrtg on many machine but now i try to install in vps ubuntu 10.10
<Apple_Cat> NielsMkn: FlashGet, JDownloader, Gwget Download Manager, Aria 2, Axel Download Accelerator, cURL and Wget
<wols_> Karen_m: you'd write a script
<NielsMkn> Are they good like IDM and DAP?
<NielsMkn> I've use jdownloader and I liked it but it couldn't get high speeds like IDM
<Apple_Cat> NielsMkn: Check for yourself, they are all quite different from each other so I think it will just be the one that you like the most, not necessarily the 'best' one
<Apple_Cat> NielsMkn: Strange that the speeds would differ between programs, I wouldn't have thought that would be an issue
<Karen_m> wols, which app converts it tho?
<wols_> Karen_m: ffmpeg is one which does. command line tho. dunno what gui apps there are
<iAmerikan> Karen_m: I can write something in python if you'd like :x
<bsmith093> it seems that everything i try to download that inst just a normal browser window type download, is EXTREMELY slow. i have roadrunne, and normally get around 1.2mbps down 360kbps up, but with these special case downloads im getting 10k max. any solutions?
<iAmerikan> bsmith093: what's the source of these 'special case downloads'?
<bsmith093> pretty much anything except manually downloading something from a browser
<Apple_Cat> bsmith093: What kind of downloads? Like what protocol are you having problems with?
<Karen_m> iAmerikan, i wouldn't want you to go through the trouble.  I should have purchased a different tablet.... :)   thanks thought
<Karen_m> though
<iAmerikan> Karen_m: It's python, I can try something in 5 minutes (:
<iAmerikan> What's the current format, and the desired format?
<rhin0> hey I program python too iAmerikan -- won't use anything else now
<bsmith093> well, whtaever python uses to download, and also gpoedder with podcasts, recently. if i run the downloads on the podcast's website, they go as fast as i would expect them to, but through gpodder they are extremely slow less than 10k\
<qin> ChaosSaber: Sorry, distracted, http://paste.ubuntu.com/632237/ save it to file, chmod it, and run in directory where .url files are.
<Apple_Cat> bsmith093: Could it be a problem with gpodder?
<casa> iam connect to irc from ssh can scrole the converstion history?
<bsmith093> possible but how do i check, the latest bug  for this was months ago and supposedly fixed
<ChaosSaber> qin, Thanks
<Apple_Cat> casa: try 'screen' or set your terminal scrollback
<rhin0> casa you can use irc through ssh with bitchX
<iAmerikan> casa: or weechat, or irssi
<Apple_Cat> bsmith093: So there is a bug reporting the same problem you are having? If that's what it is, and it was fixed maybe you don't have the newest version
<bsmith093> i checked. i do
<bsmith093> updated 5 3 11
<rhin0> although I must admit last time I looked at bitchX irc client it confused the hell out of me
<casa> iam using scree with irssi
<casa> iam using screen with irssi
<wols_> then yes. you can use pgup or you can use the command /lastlog <searchterm>
<Apple_Cat> bsmith093: Have you ever had downloading in gpodder going as fast as it should? Are there any other problems with different programs?
<bsmith093> if i go to the feed gpodder is using for escape pod, for example the file currently downloading at 10k downloads in my borwser at 700 to 100, whick is fine by me
<Apple_Cat> casa: Pageup and Pagedown
<bsmith093> in order... no and yes
<bsmith093> wait i meant no gpodder has been going fine until recently
<iAmerikan> rhin0: weechat is great.
<Apple_Cat> bsmith093: Are you on wireless... Any significant packet loss?
<iAmerikan> casa: that's a nice combo.
<rhin0> ok
<casa> Apple_Cat thx pageup work fine
<bsmith093> yes i am but how do i check packet loss
<bsmith093> and besides why would that not affect browser download
<Apple_Cat> bsmith093: Open a terminal and type 'mtr www.google.com'
<iAmerikan> three: don't /q me, then have some lame script handle it :\
<rhin0> I wanted an irc client that I could leave on the server -- ssh to and it would always go into the same session ie. leave the ssh session running iAmerikan
<iAmerikan> rhin0: you can do it w/o leaving the session running.
<iAmerikan> just ssh in, get on screen or tmux, then leave it backgrounded.
<shorttech> #crossover
<rhin0> thats what I don't want w/o (without) I want to be able to boot my client machine then log into a continually running irc cli thingy -- just leave my chat running in it
<rhin0> iAmerikan:
<Apple_Cat> bsmith093: Yeah you're right, it shouldn't make a difference but I'd check anyway. It sounds like there is just a bug in gpodder, which you could always report
<iAmerikan> rhin0:  I see that.
<bsmith093> should this end at some point
<iAmerikan> rhin0: That's why you'd use screen or tmux
<casa> who casa i had try all google link about error in line 353 but i think no one yat try to install mrtg on vps server on ubuntu10.10 server
<Apple_Cat> bsmith093: Well... If gpodder is the *only* app that isn't downloading at full speed
<iAmerikan> because you can leave a session running, then re ssh, and reconnect to the already running session.
<rhin0> but it would be a way of using ssh and not the irc client that would enable that iAmerikan -- haven't looked into it
<rhin0> re:  re command?
<iAmerikan> rhin0: you'd use both tmux(or screen) and an irc client
<Apple_Cat> bsmith093: It ends when you want it to, the important thing is to check the Loss% column
<rhin0> ok ty
<iAmerikan> Cybergeek2021: Stop it, right there.
<Apple_Cat> bsmith093: press q to quit
<uuuuugf> yo i need help upgrading my gfs laptop
<uuuuugf> its running ubuntu 9.04
<owen1> wols_: nothing in dmesg
<iAmerikan> uuuuugf: it's do-able from some menu in synaptic. just upgrade one step, every time.
<Karen_m> for some reason, a directory thinks I have a billion files in it.  So when I do a : ls -la In the folder, it takes a while.    why is that?
<Karen_m> shouldn't it recache it somehow?
<bsmith093> Apple_Cat: cable-mac1.irndnyaf-ar4002.nyroc was 27.5% loss, but now its down to 4.7
<iAmerikan> Karen_m: I don't think ls caches.
<wols_> owen1: if there is utterly nothing when you connect the sansa, then linux cannot deal with it, but _something_ new must be there
<wols_> owen1: otherwise either your usb or the sansa is dead
<Apple_Cat> uuuuugf: Easiest (and my preference) is just to back up what you want to keep, reinstall and then transfer the stuff back. Alternatively see here http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/upgrade
<wols_> !upgrade > uuuuugf
<ubottu> uuuuugf, please see my private message
<uuuuugf> okay, how do i do it thru the synaptic package manager?
<bsmith093> higest loss ratio appeaars to be 209.85.249.45 what/where ever that is
<wols_> uuuuugf: tho, with that many versions behind, it might be faster to simply reinstall. depending on what version you want to run in the future.
<casa> ubottu who can i see private message?
<ubottu> casa: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<laoyi> ubottu is a bot?
<ubottu> laoyi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iAmerikan> casa: what's the private message question
<uuuuugf> i would like to upgrade enough to run a sandbox program for gaming and emulation
<Apple_Cat> laoyi: Shh, it's a secret
<wols_> uuuuugf: you can only upgrade to 9.10, frm there to 10.04 and so on. you cannot leave out any step
<uuuuugf> so how do i do it?
<casa> < ubottu> root_____, please see my private messag
<bsmith093> Apple_Cat: any other advice?
<casa> who can i read it
<wols_> casa: alt+<number> switches between windows in irssi
<wols_> casa: windows with activity are hihglighted in the status bar. white or purple
<iAmerikan> why are so many people querying me blank spaces from this channel, then if I reply, they have some "Don't PM me w/o my permission" spam goin, when they query'd me
<choel> uuuuugf, update-manager -d
<iAmerikan> casa: or ctrl+n/p to go one left or right
<bsmith093> iAmerikan: mee to therr and two others twice now
<uuuuugf> tried that, repositories dont work and i dont kno enough abt ubuntu to fix it
<bsmith093> uuuuugf: what version are you running
<uuuuugf> 9.04
<uuuuugf> jaunty
<Apple_Cat> bsmith093: Can I just check everything again? So all other programs (and protocols) seem to work fine (as far as you know) but gpodder has a slow download speed. I am assuming that gpodder doesn't require any special ports to be forwarded, so it seems gpodder is the problem (so report a bug :). You are on wireless and are having no packet loss
<bsmith093> Apple_Cat: yes
<Apple_Cat> bsmith093: Ok well there's your question answered, I'm sorry the problem isn't fixed though.
<bsmith093> recently, but gpodder has had no updates to cause this
<bsmith093> anyone else having this probelm here
<Apple_Cat> bsmith093: None that you are aware of, or none at all?
<qin> bsmith093: What is gpodder?
<bsmith093> none i checked the ppa, which i use for gppodder, and it hasnt been updated since 5 3 11
<Apple_Cat> qin: it's a rss aggregator/downloader
<Apple_Cat> qin: rss feed*
<bsmith093> Cybergeek2021:  stop pm ing me please
<pc> Hello,, i HAVE A PROBLEM IN GETTING BACK TO THE PREVIOUS PAGE IN FIREFOX ? any solution would be appreciated
<qin> bsmith093: How you estimate rss download speed?
<qin> !caps | pc
<ubottu> pc: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Apple_Cat> bsmith093: Tried reinstalling gpodder?
<bsmith093> i dont i can see it through gpodder, and its pathetic all of a sudden
<bsmith093> how do i redownload the package too
<bsmith093> install -f
<Apple_Cat> pc: What do you mean? Like the back button won't work? Alt+left will work as previous page
<pc> how can i get back to the previous page in firefox ?
<auero> My extra drive is showing 0 bytes even after I delete something. It's also saying one of the folders is 1.7tb but the entire drive is 1.7tb after being formated and I still have other things on it. What could be wrong?
<bsmith093> Cybergeek2021: you are really starting to bug me.
<pc> it is not working
<pc> yes the back botton does not work ?
<rhin0> pc maybe you have to upgrade firefox?
<rhin0> or use chrome? Oo
<Apple_Cat> pc: Try asking in #firefox ('/join #firefox')
<rhin0> backpaging can be a problem -- I would first of make sure that firefox has all its updates -- then I would maybe see if there is a new version -- then I would maybe try chrome --
<pc> I did filtering for about:config
<pc> and it does not work either
<wildbat> auero: did you tried repartition it ?
<qin> pc: Do you have history in firefox?
<auero> wildbat: I just wiped the drive and moved data on it a day ago
<pc> what do you mean'' history''?
<cna> dzien dobry
<qin> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<rhin0> erase cookies in firefox?
<rhin0> maybe try that
<qin> pc: Browsing history
<Apple_Cat> pc: I suggest asking your question in the #firefox channel, or alternatively the #ubuntu-offtopic channel. This is a support channel for Ubuntu
<cna> #ubuntu-pl
<qin> cna: /j #ubuntu-pl
<pc> okay I'll do thx
<rhin0> getting spurious messages here from users such as McInUser82673 -- ops - spurious blank messages
<pc> history yes I do have some
<qin> pc: Do it work, sort by date
<wildbat> auero: backup those data ~ can do a disk scan that drive might be no, what fs you use ?
<widewake> - Hello,  is there a way to placing pannel accessories onto your desktop? instead of the pannel
<Apple_Cat> widewake: Do you mean placing shortcuts or launchers on the desktop?
<auero> wildbat: I'm using ex4. I'm just trying anything at this point because it's almost 2TB of data
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows if ubuntu changes cpu freq by default?
<soramamegenkisu> maybe
<pc> yes it works sort by date
<pc> <qin> yes it works by sort by date
<qin> pc: Do last sites register in history?
<pc> <qin>what is the problem of that
<Apple_Cat> lotuspsychje: For powersaving in laptops?
<pc> <qin>no it is not
<widewake> Apple_Cat,  items like workspace switcher
<widewake> and drawers
<lotuspsychje> Apple_Cat: its on my desktop box, my abit mobo warns me with beeps, but all values seem right, so i was wondering if ubuntu changes anything on cpu by default...
<rhin0> wouldn't think cpu settings ie clock speed could be changed without going through the bios
<Apple_Cat> widewake: I'm not very familiar with gnome, but can't you right click on the desktop and add things that way? Alternatively unlock the items in the panel and drag them onto the desktop
<qin> pc: Either firefox setting or permission of firefox directories
<widewake> Apple_Cat, alright, ill fiddle some more =p
<wildbat> auero: run du -h --max-depth 1 /that/drive/
<pc> <qin>do you mean firefox setting is not okay !!
<Apple_Cat> lotuspsychje: as far as I know, there is no cpu frequency scaling enabled by default on Ubuntu
<wildbat> auero: you may wanna clear the trash can too
<qin> pc: Well, check them, also ls -l <folder used by firefox>, or check bash history what you did.
<lotuspsychje> rhin0: what would this mean in syslogs: R00TB0X kernel: [    9.999215] cfg80211: Disabling freq 5845 MHz
<rhin0> no idea lotuspsychje
<auero> wildbat: trash is empty. 81G	/media/sdb1/misc     1.7T	/media/sdb1/movies  16K	/media/sdb1/lost+found  1.8T	/media/sdb1
<rhin0> i would find out what R00TB0X is lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> rhin0: lol thats my boxname
<wildbat> auero: so it is full then ~ delete some moives ! XD
<rhin0> cfg80211 i just googled is linux wireless
<auero> wildbat: I did! I used to have 53gb free! I deleted some stuff and it still says 0 bytes.
<lotuspsychje> rhin0: ok tnx, nothing with cpu related then
<rhin0> something doing something to your wireless driver?
<rhin0> are you firewalled etc
<wildbat> auero: fsck it
<shorttech> guys when I ran "sudo fdisk -l" I should be able to see my second hard drive with windows correct?
<shorttech> even if its not mounted
<gry> Only if you mount it I think.
<wildbat> shorttech: yes  if your mbr is correct
<shorttech> wildbat, mbr???
<auero> wildbat: clean. I think I'll just back to back it up and reformat :\
<Xgates> hey guys
<Xgates> are there any apps for disabling services in Ubuntu?
<wildbat> auero: did you do  -f t check ~
<wildbat> Xgates:  man service
<wildbat> shorttech: Master Boot Record ~ that where your partition table sit
<Xgates> wildbat: I'm asking for something like an ncurses front end to work with, not the cli
<qin> Xgates: htop
<shorttech> wildbat, and where do I check that?
<wildbat> Xgates: no idea then ~ sorry
<shorttech> wildbat, I see the hard drive in the Disk Utility
<wildbat> shorttech: what exactly you are trying to do ?
<shorttech> Im trying to access my second hard drive
<shorttech> wildbat,  Im trying to access my second physical hard drive
<Xgates> ok
<wildbat> you can mount it in Disk Util. then
<[Spooky]> Hello. Is there any fix for mobile internet (E620) in 11.04? I have tried to get it running with the livecd and no luck...
<ChaosSaber> qin, I am a little lost on the whole chmod thing
<shorttech> wildbat, the problem is that disk utility is telling me its mount already
<shorttech> wildbat, it says monted but the mount point is not there
<wildbat> shorttech: pastebin  : mount , fdisk -l , ls -al /media
<shorttech> wildbat, http://pastebin.com/5ReZRLZY
<qin> ChaosSaber: chmod 755 file.sh
<wildbat> shorttech:  ar... my bad ~  paste this >>   sudo mount ; sudo fdisk-l; sudo ls -al /media
<shorttech> wildbat, http://pastebin.com/8myjp0CU
<qin> ChaosSaber: man chmod ala *qin* -> there owner, group, other; each may execute (x), write (w), read (r). So, first --- is for owner, second --- for group (check with "ls -l"), so --r------ means owner can read.
<wildbat> shorttech: grr typo missing == ~ fdisk -l
<shorttech> wildbat, ?? Did you do a typo on the last
<wildbat> shorttech: ya missing a space between    fdisk -l
<shorttech> wildbat, http://pastebin.com/iVdjQdc2
<cypha> why is this giving me a pink username? PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\[\033[31;01m\]\u@\h\[\033[00m\]:\[\033[01;33m\]\w\[\033[00m\]\$ '
<wildbat> shorttech: i don't see you have Windows partition
<qin> cypha: What color did you expect?
<shorttech> wildbat, its not a partition its a second hard drive
<cypha> qin: red
<rhin0> lol -- are those escape sequences?
<Rodensky> Using Xubuntu 10.04, suddenly I got a dialog window with the following text: http://paste.ubuntu.com/632198/
<rhin0> probably
<Rodensky> I lost sound again! :(
<wildbat> shorttech: you can read it ~ it is all Linux partition ~
<qin> cypha: Dont remember bash codes, but is terminal same color what console (of course of code is right)?)
<gigglefight> please direct me to a support channel to help with creating vpn server/ vpn tunneling. thanks.
<wildbat> shorttech:  /dev/sdb* is all your second drive partition
<rhin0> i googled your message Rodensky -- maybe look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1192613
<cypha> qin, no, it's not
<qin> cypha: Just feed console with all codes (echo) and pick favourite.
<TESTMARKT> hi
<TESTMARKT> i need help
<wildbat> shorttech: unless you have a thrid that ubuntu didn't detected it
<TESTMARKT> please help me
<rhin0> hi TESTMARKT
<TESTMARKT> hi
<Rodensky> rhin0, it's like chinese, what am I suppose to do in the device managing thing?
<TESTMARKT> if i maximize sdome windows
<TESTMARKT> they move to another desktop
<TESTMARKT> some
<TESTMARKT> some
<wildbat> shorttech: i guess you have your windows formatted by accident during install
<rhin0> what window manager are you using TESTMARKT
<TESTMARKT> unity
<hayseus> smells
<TESTMARKT> if i try to maximie windows if they are in the edge
<rhin0> some reason in those articles I googled it talks about speakers are unplugged rodensky --
<TESTMARKT> they change to another virtual desktopp
<Rodensky> rhin0, it's a laptop, i use only the built in speakers, and anyway it happened out of the blue
<wildbat> TESTMARKT: that's y i quit Unity ;p
<shorttech> wildbat, so sda is where I htought my windows was
<rhin0> TESTMARKT -- there is a way to disable unity -- by switching to "classic view" when you click on the user on loggin in -- to see if it is a unity problem -- it could be a unity gdm (graphical display manager) problem
<TESTMARKT> rhin0 i dont think so
<TESTMARKT> rhin0 its because there are many virtual dekstops
<wildbat> shorttech: i don't know ~ both is linux format now
<rhin0> rodensky -- what I googled talks about "happened after an upgrade" ... have you loaded all the updates after the upgrade?  -- what didyou upgrade to?
<TESTMARKT> and i have under classic the same
<TESTMARKT> if i move a window to the corner
<shorttech> wildbat, crap...
<TESTMARKT> and then if i will maximize it
<rhin0> and it flips to the other desktop
<TESTMARKT> they change the virtual desktop
<TESTMARKT> yesss
<Rodensky> rhin0, it's a fresh install, no upgrades
<root__> hi
<Rodensky> When I choose device manager and in it I choose to test the devices I get a nitifications that says: Phonon: KDE's Multimedia Library: The audio playback device HDA Intel (STAC92xx Analog) does not work. Falling back to HDA Intel (STAC92xx Digital)
<wildbat> shorttech:  do /media/2bd06574-f512-4524-8e96-b2b64479aacf have data in it ?
<shorttech> wildbat, so how is there a way to access disk utility with sudo?
<Rodensky> and it does that for all devices
<wildbat> shorttech: you can run it with gksu
<TESTMARKT> rhin0: if i change the number of virtual desktops to 1 it works, but it must work with 4 too
<root__> mrt heltp to instal in vps ubuntu10.10 index error 353
<rhin0> .... not sure at all TESTMARKT -- can't help you with this one sorry -- ask somebody else -- and say what version of ubuntu you are using
<TESTMARKT> ok
<TESTMARKT> 11.04
<wildbat> shorttech: if not you may try testdisk see if you can recover that drive
<shorttech> wildbat, you are right.. I formated my windows by accident when I installed ubuntu
<rhin0> ah yes - because you are using unity
<shorttech> wildbat, I meant to format the HD with mandriva....
<casa> who to close window not quit irc
<cypha> thanks qin
<rhin0> here you go TESTMARKT -- here is a bug -- now you must find out how it has been resolved -- I just googled to find this out for you https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/776435
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 776435 in unity (Ubuntu) "Window maximizes on the wrong workspace" [Undecided,New]
<wildbat> shorttech: hehe accident happen ~ hope you have data back up ;p
<rhin0> it looks like an open bug (unsolved) -- TESTMARKT
<TESTMARKT> rhin0 yes but
<TESTMARKT> it must be set in the ccsm
<TESTMARKT> i think
<rhin0> i've seen 1 forum post and one other linux post for this (recently) -- both with no response - lookslike an open bug
<TESTMARKT> oh
<casa> .
<casa> .
<TESTMARKT> that really frustes me
<cypha> how do I change the font at the terminal?
<cypha> i'm on ubuntu server
<gry> casa: Need help with something?
<TESTMARKT> rhin0 dont you have the problem too?
<rhin0> no.
<TESTMARKT>  
<TESTMARKT> ok why how do you maximizes windows
<gry> TESTMARKT: The middle button of the top 3.
<TESTMARKT> gry: i know
<TESTMARKT> gry: but if the window is moved to thew edge
<TESTMARKT> and then i will press it, it changes the virtual desktop
<gry> Right click it, move to the workspace you like.
<TESTMARKT> gry: it should
<shorttech> wildbat, how do I check my ubuntu is installed. I want to make sure I format the right HD this time :)
<TESTMARKT> stay on the main desktop
<TESTMARKT> but it dont
<wildbat> shorttech: you mean where your ubuntu is installed?
<rhin0> its a bug = bug ref: 776435  https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/776435  TESTMARKT
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 776435 in unity (Ubuntu) "Window maximizes on the wrong workspace" [Undecided,New]
<shorttech> wildbat, yes thats correct
<wildbat> shorttech: sudo blkid
<wildbat> shorttech: note the UUID ~
<TESTMARKT> PERFEKT rhin0
<TESTMARKT> that is it
<shorttech> wildbat, I see UUID on both sda and sdb
<rhin0> must go
<wildbat> shorttech: after you boot live CD ~ run it again ~ check which match your current ubuntu partition ~ you ubuntu now is on  sda1
<poptisse> How do I apply - The specific part being disable workarounds -> Don't wait for video sync and Enable Workarounds -> Force full screen redrews (buffer swap) on repaint
<poptisse> I understand that its under compizconfig - I don't get how i can both enable and disable workarounds at the same time????
<miasma> hi, is there a known problem that ubuntu 11.4 can't be installed alongside windows 7 ? the installer gave two options "replace windows 7" and "something else". in the something else screen a partitioning tool opens but i can't choose the mount point for any partition. the box is grayed
<root__> mrtg error in line 353 (vps ubuntu 10.10 server)
<shorttech> wildbat, so disk utility is stating I have a few bad sectors... Does that mean one of my HD has problems and need to be replaced?
<miasma> and forgot to tell that there's both free space and an ext4 partition for ubuntu ready, but it won't use them
<wildbat> shorttech: nope ~ unless you have really alot like >5% of your drive ~ bad sector is now standard "feature" of HDD now XD
<shorttech> wildbat, good that makes me feel better
<poptisse> wildbat - can you have a go at helping me out - my issue is simple just that i am new to ubuntu
<wildbat> !helpme| poptisse
<ubottu> poptisse: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<miasma> so apparently your 11.04 installer is broken http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-11-04natty-installercannot-manually-specify-a-mount-point-in-the-manual-partitoner.html
<wildbat> poptisse: i don't know the answer to your question if someone know he will answer
<miasma> i wonder how it got past the official QA that you can't even install ubuntu
<qin> ChaosSaber: You good there?
<ChaosSaber> Im workin on it lol
<ChaosSaber> I'll figure it out sometime lol
<Rodensky> please help me with this problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/632266/
<ChaosSaber> I can normaly figure this stuff out, just sometimes it takes longer then other times lol
<ChaosSaber> I don't really know any of the cmds just yet
<qin> ChaosSaber: Ok, do you know "cd" command?
<gry> Rodensky: -> #xubuntu
<ChaosSaber> like cd dir
<Rodensky> gry I already tried there today, no one seemed to be able to help
<qin> ChaosSaber: Sure, cd to that directory where .url are.
<ChaosSaber> Im there now
<poptisse> I have an issue with compizconfig settings I am not too sure how to apply some settings for a fix i am rather confused about it.
<qin> ok, Do you know nano?
<ChaosSaber> not yet
<casa2> mrtg error in line 353 (vps ubuntu 10.10 server)
<qin> ChaosSaber: ok, open gedit and save my script under name test.sh in that directory.
<gry> casa2: What error?
<ChaosSaber> done
<qin> ChaosSaber: Now: chmod 755 test.sh
<casa2> Use of uninitialized value $first in hash element at /usr/bin/indexmaker line 353.
<ChaosSaber> ok it took me to a new line
<qin> ChaosSaber: ls -l | pastebinit
<qin> ChaosSaber: good
<aymbot> hi, could anyone help mr out with the network issue I'm having? I'm a total noob but from what I gather it's dns related :s
<gry> aymbot: ask
<qin> ChaosSaber: Post link, so we see if all is nice.
<casa2> snmpwalk walk great for local host and my addres
<ChaosSaber> ok says I need to install pastebinit, 1 sec
<qin> ChaosSaber: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<aymbot> gry: last night my internet connection just stopped working, I get a msg from chromium talking about dns. I've contacted my ISP and they find no faults and according to them my modem is connected to the fiber. I'm wondering what the cause could be
<ChaosSaber> so far it gave me this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/632269/
<poptisse> Does anyone have an understanding of compizconfig?
<ChaosSaber> ok I ran that cmd so its setting up now
<qin> ChaosSaber: Apparently you close synaptic or apt while installing.
<qin> ChaosSaber: Yes
<ChaosSaber> http://paste.ubuntu.com/632270/
<gry> aymbot: Happens in each browser or Chromium only?
<aymbot> gry: every browser
<gry> aymbot: type " host google.com " in shell, please.
<gry> aymbot: (Applications>Accessories>Terminal)
<qin> ChaosSaber: Neat!
<aymbot> gry: it says "Host google.com not found: 5(REFUSED)"
<qin> ChaosSaber: Now, dry run for fun: bash test.sh
<gry> aymbot: Do you have a firewall active?
<ChaosSaber> ok I got ls: invalid option -- ' '
<qin> ChaosSaber: From script?
<ChaosSaber> yes
<qin> ChaosSaber: one sec
<ChaosSaber> thats the error I was gettin with chmod
<aymbot> gry: I'm not sure :s my bf is usually the one who sets stuff up so I don't really know, how can I check?
<gry> !dns
<ubottu> To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<gry> Hm
<gry> aymbot: I'm not sure, someone in here should be able to help, but I'm not sure how to check if firewall is running myself (other than if I did or didnt do that myself).
<qin> ChaosSaber: Wait, what error with chmod?
<ChaosSaber> same one
<ChaosSaber> ls: invalid option -- ' '
<qin> ChaosSaber: Show me command you used, please.
<ChaosSaber> bash test.sh and chmod 775 file.sh
<qin> ChaosSaber: Did you copy paste script, or rewrote it? '' is not ``
<aymbot> gry: ok thanks, also if I try connecting to the network on my phone, for example, and it still doesn't work, is it safe to assume its a modem issue? and if so is it fixable via my computer or no?
<ChaosSaber> copy paste
<aymbot> router*
<o_oll> Hey everyone. I have a silly question: How would I go about installing Nightly(Firefox Nightlies) on ubuntu? Is there a way to do it via apt-get or should I just see if I can find a .deb online?
<country0129> Hello, Folks.  I just installed Ubuntu 11.04.  Had a little problem setting up wireless, but that's done.  Now I have problems setting up a Brother MFC990CW Printer/Scanner/Copier/Fax.  Looked through the forums.  No joy.  Downloaded the driver from Brother support, followed their instructions.  No joy.  The driver was installed from a Terminal.  Didn't work.  Installed it with Synaptic.  No joy.  Installed it with gdebi.  No joy.
<qin> ChaosSaber: uhm, right, one moment
<country0129> Any help?
<miasma> country0129: have you taken a look at openprinting.org. is it even supported?
<pksadiq> !printer | country0129
<ubottu> country0129: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<country0129> Cups?  Not in CUPS.
<gry> country0129: Why not?
<country0129> Thanks, guys.  There's one new url there.  I'll try it.
<shorttech> wildbat, have a question. Under additional drivers it states my video card is activated but NOT in use.... Any thoughts on how I can put the drive to use???
<country0129> I went to the CUPS site.  The printer isn't supported there.
<miasma> country0129: if CUPS doesn't support it, you're kind of screwed with the proprietary crap
<country0129> >miasma:  Kinda figured that...else I wouldn't have disturbed you guys here.
<pksadiq> o_oll: try this https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<miasma> country0129: cups also accepts those "description" files if the manufacturer provides those
<miasma> can't remember the file extension now
<miasma> .ppd ?
<country0129> >misma:  lbr
<country0129> or lpr
<country0129> Now I can't remember.
<miasma> country0129: http://www.cups.org/documentation.php/spec-ppd.html
<o_oll> pksadiq thanks
<shorttech> I have a question. Under additional drivers it states my video card is activated but NOT in use.... Any thoughts on how I can put the drive to use???
<country0129> Let me go try those.  Thanks.
<miasma> country0129: it only works if you have that kind of file for your printer model :)
<country0129> I have the driver.
<country0129> And it's for Linux.
<Jaugenya> Hello Guys, I'm using Ubuntu Natty and need to translate a webpage displaying in Chineese to display in English. How can I do this
<ikonia> Jaugenya: tools such as google translate
<tensorpudding> Jaugenya: you can use google translate on the page, but that doesn't change the page, it just redisplays the text
<tensorpudding> Jaugenya: it also is a really bad translation for chinese
<tensorpudding> Jaugenya: automatic translation tools like google translate are the reason why china has notably bad english signage
<miasma> tensorpudding: ubuntu could also use google translate to support those languages that don't have enough competent translators :)
<wooter> can someone tell me the terminal command to list all *.mkv files on /media/External
<wooter> please
<sins-> lol
<wooter> looking in all sub directories
<sins-> grep is your friend
<tensorpudding> wooter: 'ls -R *.mkv'
<wooter> thanks tensorpudding
<shafire> hi
<shafire> where can i find the sha1 library?
<ikonia> shafire: openssl
<ikonia> it's also part of the kernel
<ikonia> depending on what you're trying to do
<wooter> doesnt work tensorpudding
<ikonia> wooter: define doesn't work
<tensorpudding> wooter: sorry, misread
<tensorpudding> wooter: find would be more useful
<wooter> k ill try ls -R | grep mkv ?
<ikonia> wooter: find / -name '*.mkv' -print
<wooter> sweet that worked, thans
<tensorpudding> wooter: 'find /media/External -iname *.mkv'
<tensorpudding> ugh, you need "'s around the *.mkv
<trijntje_oneiric> !paste | ubottu
<ubottu> trijntje_oneiric: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tensorpudding> find only supports posix regex, which are different
<CooKieMonster> is it safe to use live cd to go online
<wols_> yes
<ikonia> CooKieMonster: yes
<CooKieMonster> can i play most of the flash or video and audio file  ?
<ikonia> CooKieMonster: you'll need to install the flash plugin
<The-Kernel> Hi
<The-Kernel> I created a raid-1 via mdadm, now i need to delete it and recreate a raid-5. however after deleting the array as show by the mdadm doc's, the raid still shows up under disk utility and I cannot recreate a new raid...
<ikonia> The-Kernel: how did you delete it ?
<rupesh> hello
<rupesh> hi
<The-Kernel> ikonia, mdadm --manage --fail, --remove
<TESTMARKT> hi
<TESTMARKT> i need help
<ikonia> rupesh: you said that
<TESTMARKT> can sb help me
<rupesh> who are you
<ikonia> The-Kernel: can you give me the exact command you used please.
<wildbat> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ikonia> TESTMARKT: ask a question, and we can try
<TESTMARKT> well
<qin> ChaosSaber: http://paste.ubuntu.com/632284/
<TESTMARKT> if i maximize windows
<TESTMARKT> they move to another desktop
<qin> ChaosSaber: Improved version.
<rupesh> by
<ChaosSaber> that one worked
<TESTMARKT> if i maximize windows
<TESTMARKT> they move to another desktop
<ikonia> TESTMARKT: you said that, if someone knows the answer, they will tell you
<TESTMARKT> ok
<moegirl> :>
<TESTMARKT> i have to go to toilett to do examinations but i will be back soon
<The-Kernel> ikonia, not really, I've rebooted since then :-/. I can look it up
<TESTMARKT> no i meant excretion
<TESTMARKT> s
<eebrah> TESTMARKT: Which version of Ubuntu?
<TESTMARKT> 11.04 unity
<ikonia> The-Kernel: bottom line is, that command will not remove the meta device,
<ikonia> The-Kernel: you need to stop the array first.
<eebrah> TESTMARKT: Sorry, I don't use 11.04 or unity
<qin> ChaosSaber: If you give me exported bookmarks from firefor, can prepare script to make import ready file.
<The-Kernel> ikonia, I did
<ChaosSaber> dang sdcard in my daughters phone just dead
<ChaosSaber> died
<qin> ChaosSaber: just load bookmarks.html into browser
<ikonia> The-Kernel: once the array is stopped, if you remove the data from the mdadm.conf and zero the meta device superblock, it should never start again
<The-Kernel> ikonia, that's exactly what I did
<ikonia> The-Kernel: the command you gave me is nothing like that
<ikonia> The-Kernel: I asked you what you did and you gave me a command that does something totally different, and didn't mention removing the data from the mdadm.conf
<ChaosSaber> qin, Thanks
<The-Kernel> ikonia, I don't know why but its working now, third times the charm I guess
<TESTMARKT> i have to go to toilett to do examinations but i will be back soon
<ikonia> TESTMARKT: you said that - enough
<TESTMARKT> oh sorry i wanted to say i am back
<TESTMARKT> back to my problem @eebrah: it is 11.04 unity
<fweezel> I can't figure out how to get the resolution of this to go past 1024x768
<TESTMARKT> i have got another question
<TESTMARKT> ubuntu 10.04 cant trim ?
<gry> TESTMARKT: What do you mean by "trim"?
<TESTMARKT> TRIM is for SSDS
<nk_> im trying to figure out why this X11 window is massive compared to the rest of the desktop: http://twitpic.com/5gkh03 any ideas?
<shorttech> is anyone here using gnome3???
<gry> shorttech: Nope.
<soulwalking> #via-rs
<TESTMARKT> yes
<TESTMARKT> me
<gry> It's not supported in stable release.
<ikonia> TESTMARKT: you're not using gnome 3
<TESTMARKT> yes i use it ikonia
<ikonia> TESTMARKT: you just said you where using unity
<shorttech> TESTMARKT, did you try to tweak the stupid taskbar on the left
<ikonia> TESTMARKT: you're using unity
<TESTMARKT> ikonia: at the moment i use gnome 3 but i want to change to unity if my problem is solved
<ikonia> shorttech: we don't support gnome 3 in this channel, contact the person / resource you got it from for support
<ikonia> TESTMARKT: how did you install gnome 3 ?
<wooter> 10.10 has TRIM support TESTMARKT
<TESTMARKT> ppa
<shorttech> TESTMARKT, it was installed automatically when Ubuntu was installed
<TESTMARKT> wooter : yes but i do not want to have unity
<TESTMARKT> shorttech: that is not gnome 3
<randomcake> Hi, I'm having trouble with sendmail reporting "unable to qualify my own domain name (Test01) -- using short name" but hosts contains "127.0.0.1 mydomain.com. web1.mydomain.com." so I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong, am I mis-defining? or am in the wrong place?
<TESTMARKT> shorttech: that is unity
<shorttech> TESTMARKT, I see...
<shorttech> TESTMARKT, it kind sucks...
<TESTMARKT> yes
<ikonia> randomcake: post the output of uname -a please.
<shorttech> TESTMARKT, so I can run KDE and Gnome on Ubuntu correct?
<TESTMARKT> shorttech: ubuntu do not have gnome
<TESTMARKT> anymorew
<TESTMARKT> anymore
<ikonia> yes it does
<ikonia> there is still gnome fall back in 11.04
<randomcake> ah, 'Linux Test01 2.6.35.4-rscloud #8 SMP Mon Sep 20 15:54:33 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux' doesn't sound right does it ikonia?
<TESTMARKT> ikonia: but in 11.10 nt
<ikonia> randomcake: doesn't look like an ubuntu build
<TESTMARKT> not
<ikonia> TESTMARKT: we are not using 11.10 - so that is not important
<TESTMARKT> ok
<shorttech> TESTMARKT, so gnome is not supported by ubuntu?
<gry> shorttech: Gnome 2 is.
<szal> shorttech: Gnome 2 is, Gnome 3 is not (yet)
<shorttech> gry what about KDE?
<randomcake> it's a Rackspace cloud, but pretty sure it is Ubuntu, /etc/issue says 'Ubuntu 10.10' ikonia
<gry> shorttech: #kubuntu
<ikonia> randomcake: it's customised
<ikonia> randomcake: it's not a stock ubuntu build
<randomcake> yeah, it's rather minimal
<shorttech> whats better on ubuntu? KDE or Gnome? or its just a matter of preference?
<ikonia> randomcake: use the rackspace resources as they do the customisations, they know what they change etc
<ikonia> shorttech: personal taste
<TESTMARKT> shorttech: do not troll it is not a survey
<shorttech> going back to KDE or gnome because this unity sucks
<shorttech> TESTMARKT, just a question
<TESTMARKT> use what you like
<cloud__> how to uninstall OpenJDK and use SunJDK?
<Abhijit> !java | cloud__
<ubottu> cloud__: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<cloud__> thanks, i'll try.
<bullgard4> [Natty] I have got a directory ~/Audiobooks. What package did it install? http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=Audiobooks&mode=exactfilename&suite=natty&arch=any: "You have searched for files named Audiobooks in suite natty, all sections, and all architectures. - Sorry, your search gave no results."
 * szal doubts that the directory ~/Audiobooks went along and installed a package ;)
 * wildbat thinks it is create By Banshee
<shorttech> quick question. Does any one if programs installed on Unity with Wine and Crossover will be available if I install and run KDE (Kubuntu)??
<Abhijit> shorttech, yes
<bullgard4> szal: You did not anser my question. Please re-read what I asked.
<dr_Willis> yes
<shorttech> Abhijit, what about all the driver work I did with Nvidia? Will that stick on Kubuntu as well?
<cloud__> ubottu: thanks very much. now i can use SunJava.
<ubottu> cloud__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oCean> bullgard4: apt-file search does not reveal a package containing that directoryname either. Most likely it's created by a 3rd party install (download? other ppa?)
<szal> bullgard4: you asked, "What package did it install?", iow, what pkg was installed by ~/Audiobooks
<dr_Willis> shorttech:  kde is just an alternative desktop
<Abhijit> shorttech, whatever you do with wine or crossover remaind with them. it is nothing to do with desktopp environment. all drivers, other softwares remains as it is and runs normally
<shorttech> Abhijit, thank you guys
<bullgard4> szal: Your other words are wrong.
<szal> bullgard4: no, your grammar is wrong ;) -> there's a slight difference in meaning between "What package did it install" and "What package did install it" ;)
<dr_Willis>  a deb would nornally not add things to a users home. but running the app. the deb installed could.
<oCean> szal: that is why we tend to say: when answering, be helpful. Any other answers might be confusing
<szal> oCean: that's why we also say: when asking, be precise ^^
<dr_Willis> hmm my client crashed. :(
<confoocious> Hello. /me is on a 64b Kubuntu install, running ratpoison and a few ff tabs. I have rather expensive memory consumption of about 1GB. Is this normal with a lightweight window manager? I also see multiple processes of the same app in ps aux and htop. How do I optimize?
<bullgard4> dr_Willis: I think that your explanation is applicable here. Most likely the culprit is Banshee.  --  Thank you.
<dr_Willis> !limuxatemyram
<Abhijit> !ram
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<Abhijit> :-p
<dr_Willis> confoocious:  disk cache  is why. its not worth worrying about
<confoocious> dr_Willis: Doesn't really affect performance?
<dr_Willis> no it dosent
<dr_Willis> not worth worrying about........
<dr_Willis> if you are using swap. you nay to buy some moar ram
<confoocious> dr_Willis: But 1 gig of RAM is normal? /me had a 32b laptop running awesome which never really did more than 150M (and ratpoison is supposed to be much lighter).
<livcd> How do i replace pulseaudio with alsa ?
<dr_Willis> confoocious:  its used for cache.. its perfevtly normal
<dr_Willis> livcd:  pulse uses alsa.
<confoocious> dr_Willis: Thanks!
<livcd> dr_Willis: but pulse is broken
<bullgard4> wildbat oCean Thank you for your help.
<dr_Willis> you can remove pulse OR set spps to use alsa directly
<TESTMARKT> i ahve a questutino
<TESTMARKT> question
<TESTMARKT> to the ccsm
<jiltdil> is there any differebce between           print "Its fleece was white as %s." % 'snow'            print "Its fleece was white as %s." % "snow"     as one has single quote on snow and one has double please explain. Thnaks
<livcd> dr_Willis: how do i set apps to use alsa directly ?
<livcd> i already removed pulse
<gry> jiltdil: Same.
<TESTMARKT> ....
<dr_Willis> livcd: deoends on the app
<jiltdil> gry:thanks
<livcd> all of them
<TESTMARKT> i have a question
<TESTMARKT> to the ccsm
<gry> TESTMARKT: Ask in one line please.
<dr_Willis> jiltdil:  its n varable expansion differances. see some bash guides
<TESTMARKT> if i maximiezs
<TESTMARKT> maximizes windows they move to another virtual desktop
<jiltdil> dr_willis:thanks
<dr_Willis> jiltdil:  its hard to explain without knowing bash basics
<dr_Willis> and im on my phone so cant type well....
<nk_> any ideas why this x11 window is massive compared to the rest of the desktop? http://twitpic.com/5gkh03
<Abhijit> my radioo tray icon is not appearing on panel. is there any other way to look in the saved radio addresses? so that i can take them in rhythmbox and play it?
<Abhijit> help?
<jiltdil> dr_willis:ok thanks i will wait for you :)
<TESTMARKT> if i maximiezs
<TESTMARKT> maximizes windows they move to another virtual desktop
<dr_Willis> i will be home in an hr or 2. i suggest the guine...
<dr_Willis> !abs
<ubottu> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<oCean> jiltdil: also, there are more appropriate channels like #bash
<jiltdil> oCean:dr_willis:thanks
<gry> TESTMARKT: In one line please, I'm listening
<pRoV7x>  hello folks
<pRoV7x>  what's the best program to resize partitions, though i have Win7 and Ubuntu on different partitions
<gry> pRoV7x: gparted
<mirak_> hi
<pRoV7x>  thanks gry
<mirak_> is it possible to run the alternate cd installer from a working ubuntu ,
<mirak_> ?
<oCean> TESTMARKT: yesterday, coz_ gave you extensive intructions on how to configure ccsm
<sived> jhj'
<spc_in_plc> pRoV7x, make sure the partition which to be resized is unmounted first
<pRoV7x>  gry: which one, http://uploadpic.org/v.php?img=BpvUaS3V0U
<Abhijit> my radioo tray icon is not appearing on panel. is there any other way to look in the saved radio addresses? so that i can take them in rhythmbox and play it?
<Abhijit> help?
<pRoV7x>  < spc_in_plc > alright, thank u
<dr_Willis> Abhijit:  you need to whitelist the indicator icons that are alowed to show.
<Abhijit> dr_Willis, how to do that?
<dr_Willis> webupd8 site had info on it
<Gama11> hey. anyone knows a flash ide for linux?
<pRoV7x>  i'm a littile afraid because i have two OSs boot managed by Ubunto, does resizing gonna ruin anything
<dr_Willis> they totallr redid the whole nitification stay stuff in unity
<dr_Willis> tray..
<livcd> lspci isnt showing my sound card
<livcd> how i can load it ?
<Abhijit> ??
<Abhijit> dr_Willis, not in unity. i am in lucid.
<dr_Willis> no idea rhen abj
<TESTMARKT> ocean:
<Abhijit> ok
<TESTMARKT> i didnt work !
<TESTMARKT> it
<TESTMARKT> if i maximizes windows they move to another virtual desktop
<Datte> does any body have any idea how can i have my own distro base on ubuntu?
<sloth_> hi
<sloth_> Can someone tell me how to view the computers on my network like i would in windows by using "net user"
<TESTMARKT> if i maximizes windows they move to another virtual desktop
<spc_in_plc> sloth_, Browse Network.
<Sidewinder1> sloth_, I know there's a command to do exactly that but I forget what it is; in the meantime you could open a browser and type 192.168.1.1 to get into your router, and go from there. HTH.
<sloth_> Thanks alot
<Sidewinder1> spc_in_plc, I think he's looking for a command in terminal...
<dr_Willis> Datte: the askubuntu.com site has a guide on remastering your own distro
<lonejack> Hi, running 11.04. Generally to save my pw I use cryptkeeper. Now, when I run it doesn't appear it as icon on top bar(before was). Can you help me?
<spc_in_plc> sloth_, use fping .
<mogria> lonejack: open it in the terminal and you will get errors
<sloth_> i type in fping and nothing happens.
<spc_in_plc> sloth_, fping -s -g <IP ADDRESS START> <IP ADDRESS END> -r 1
<spc_in_plc> for example: fping -s -g 192.168.0.1 192.168.0.10 -r 1
<sloth_> 10 targets, 1 alice, 9 unreachable
<spc_in_plc> yes
<Ampelbein> lonejack: the problem is that the new unity notification area only allows some few applications to access it without porting. you can use the command 'gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']" to allow all applications back in, that should help you for now.
<sloth_> still no machine names, etc
<lonejack> Ampelbein, I read this http://ubuntuguide.net/cryptkeeper-system-tray-applet-to-manage-encrypted-folders-in-ubuntu
<lonejack> Amaranth, I did
<idrinkkkkkbeer> say i have an ubuntu live CD, how do i use dd to delete exactly one sector of the HDD, in my case sector 62 which is 512 bytes long
<idrinkkkkkbeer> i want it totally obliterated
<spc_in_plc> sloth_, do you want to browse the network in GUI or terminal?
<Ampelbein> lonejack: and did you logout and login back again?
<lonejack> Amaranth, no. I do now and thank you
<Uhriventis> Yeha
<Uhriventis> I have a weird problem
<Abhijit> Uhriventis, ask
<sloth_> spc_in_plc, the terminal
<Uhriventis> I have Java under firefox but it's been giving me a lot of trouble. I.e hangs, blacks out etc.
<NielsMkn> hey guys
<Uhriventis> Now I have Chromium browser
<NielsMkn> how do I fix broken packages
<Uhriventis> I was just wondering is it more stable to switch
<sloth_> spc_in_plc, i'm trying to find my brothers computer. its on and connected
<Uhriventis> Or is my packets incomplete
<chrisdank> whats an ftp program i cna download for ubuntu?
<spc_in_plc> sloth_, do you have your brothers IP address?
<Uhriventis> Now,  also I'm on a netbook with lower stats
<jrib> chrisdank: the default file browser, nautilus, can do ftp.  There's also (see ubottu)
<Uhriventis> But enough to run what I want
<jrib> !ftp | chrisdank
<ubottu> chrisdank: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<sloth_> no, thats what im looking to find
<spc_in_plc> sloth_, then expand the search to accomodate a larger range
<Uhriventis> Is their even a external java program I could use? rather than the Browser?
<spc_in_plc> sloth_, how many computers do you have connected in your house?
<sloth_> 3
<spc_in_plc> for example: fping -s -g 192.168.0.1 192.168.0.254 -r 1
<Uhriventis> Usually I'm able to fix these problems on my own. But I'm stumped.
<tobago> hab 'ne machine mit ubuntu 8.04 aufgesetzt. leider finde ich die gruppe www-data nicht. ist das normal?
<sloth_> ahh
<sloth_> 254 targets, 2 alive
<chrisdank> what do i need to do to have multiple domains point to seperate folders on my server?
<tobago> sorry. i installed ubuntu 8.04 on a machine. unfortunately i can't find the group www-data. is that usual?
<Sidewinder1> !eol > toba
<Sidewinder1> !eol tobago
<buff27> chrisdank, that's kind of a broad question, but if your are using apache look into virtualnames
<chrisdank> i am and thanks
<Sidewinder1> !eol | tobago
<ubottu> tobago: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Sidewinder1> Sorry, it's early...
<spc_in_plc> sloth_, so jump on your brothers computer and check what his IP address is.
<sloth_> hmm ok, but shouldnt i be able to recognize that from here?
<tobago> Sidewinder1: ubuntu 8.04 is LTS til 2013?
<Sidewinder1> tobago, Why noy install the current LTS version, 10.04 Lucid Lynx?
<Abhijit> !8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<Sidewinder1> tobago, That's Server, only.
<tobago> Sidewinder1: coz the graphic card of the machine is not fully supported in 10.04.
<spc_in_plc> sloth_, nslookup <ipaddress>
<joru> Hi, having some gui probs. both in inify and gnome3 the vertical/horisontal scrollerbar is so narrow/thin i am unable to pick it with the pointer and scroll it. where can i configure this? (11.04)
<tobago> Sidewinder1: do you know if the group www-data has to be created by myself?
<Israfel_> I've tried everything the google search has told me to disable automounting. Anyone know how to stop automounting?
<spc_in_plc> sloth_, or use host <ip address>
<Sidewinder1> tobago, Did you, in 10.04, try enabling "restriced extras" in the repos to get the proprietary drivers?
<jrib> Israfel_: why do you want to?
<Israfel_> jrib, I don't want it automounting.
<jrib> Israfel_: everything?
<bjoern_> Hello! I have a problem. Somebody involved in the ccsm ?
<Israfel_> jrib, Everything.
<Sidewinder1> tobago, Din't know anything about www-data, sorry. :-(
<jrib> bjoern_: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<jrib> Israfel_: what ubuntu version
<Israfel_> jrib, 11.04
<Sidewinder1> Don't, even.
<bjoern_> I have got Ubuntu 11.04 Unity.
<Israfel_> jrib, I already did the gconf-editor nautilus pref. (I reverted to gnome)
<root__> yes
<root__>  je suis hatem
<sloth_> spc_in_plc, says not found on both of them :\
<root__> yes
<bjoern_> nobody wants to help me :(
<jrib> Israfel_: are you certain you don't have some non-default program handling the mounting?
<Israfel_> jrib, Never installed anything else to handle the mounting. I even did a reboot to see if that fixed it.
<jrib> Israfel_: what gconf keys did you set?
<bjoern_> if i maxzimizes window
<bjoern_> it maximizes on another desktop
<jrib> bjoern_: please don't press enter to break up your thoughts
<Israfel_> jrib, media_automount is 0 and media_automount_open is 0
<oCean> bjoern_: we have been over this already, right?
<bjoern_> no we dont heave
<bjoern_> your tips do not work
<oCean> bjoern_: what tips?
<bjoern_> from coz
<tboxmy> hi all!
<bjoern_> it dont work, instead of this, my pc get broken and i had to reinstall
<oCean> bjoern_: no, about describing your issue in one single line. Detailing everything you have tried
<bjoern_> ah okay
<spankbot> May Audio goes bad after streaming music for a few hours.. I still have sound but it's all crumbly and crackly.  Anyway to restart that nonsense w/out having to reboot LINUX?
<oCean> bjoern_: you told us you were going to reinstall anyway. You wrote down coz_ tips to you
<bjoern_> Well if i move a window to the edge, and then maximize it on the bar per double click, it moves to another virtual desktop
<bjoern_> ocean: i tried them
<tboxmy> need advice what is recommended remote monitoring and remote desktop for helpdesk
<jrib> Israfel_: pastebin « ps -ef » and I'll compare with mine ;)
<oCean> bjoern_: so, in describing your issue, you should let the other know what you have already tried. Then ask the question every 15 minutes or so. Repeating more often is useless
<bjoern_> okay well
<bjoern_> i think it must be a setting in ccsm
<Sidewinder1> bjoern_, I don't use Unity, but perhaps your answer might be found here: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html
<bjoern_> no
<NielsMkn> guys I get these errors when I try to run update via terminal http://pastebin.com/p2CTaZG7
<ibrahim> I'm having difficulties installing wine in natty
<NielsMkn> Please help me out
<Sidewinder1> bjoern_, Sorry, just a suggestion. :D
<Israfel_> jrib, http://pastebin.com/Hr0BCXyb
<bjoern_> okay
<bjoern_> well everbody who has got unity can try it
<bjoern_> move the window at the edge, then maximize it
<phonex01> Im using facebook chat using Pidgin XMPP and everything is ok BUT how can i join group chat ??
<ibrahim> I'm having difficulties installing wine in natty
<phonex01> what kind if difficulties Ibrahim ??
<ibrahim> yes
<Sidewinder1> bjoern_, It does sound a little like what happens in gnome/compiz on my 10.04 system; if i move a window so more than half of it goes off the screen, it's automatically moved to the adjacent desktop. I think this is done on purpose, at least on my system.
<ibrahim>  why
<jrib> Israfel_: we should look into what gvfs-afc-volume-monitor and gvfs-gdu-volume-monitor are and how to configure them
<ibrahim> and french as well
<ibrahim> Ok I want to install OFFICE 2010  through wine but it won't work
<bibliotheque> hi there
<bibliotheque> is there anyone here by chance having installed succesfully xbmc on kubuntu?
<BlouBlou> ibrahim: Use libreoffice then
<phonex01> ابراهيم office 2010  صعب ينزل على Wine انت بحاجة انك تنزل مكتبات بشكل يدوي قبل ما تنزله
<jrib> Israfel_: and udisk
<pksadiq> ibrahim: Why not libreoffice?
<oCean> phonex01: english only
<bibliotheque> i tried the many different ways (adding ppa) but it didn t work. xbmc is not in tree
<Israfel_> jrib, What are those?
<oCean> ibrahim: application support for wine is in #winehq
<bibliotheque> i don t get why
<jrib> Israfel_: we are going to find out...
<ibrahim> Libre office doesn't screen clipping at least not that I know off
<sloth_> spc_in_plc, yeah, i can scan my brothers ip with nmap and it comes up with his OS, uptime etc
<Sidewinder1> ibrahim, Office is not even listed (unless I missed it) on the wine web-site; you may wish to have a look here: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<ibrahim> Phonex1 What should I do if is not easy to install on wine
<dr_willis> use a virtual machine perhaps
<Sidewinder1> dr_willis, That's a great idea; went right by me...
<dr_willis> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Sidewinder1> dr_willis, I tend to forget about VM as I have an old, old "achine", with only a gig of ram.
<Israfel_> jrib, checking to see if it's also on my netbook
<ChaosSaber> dr_willis hi
 * dr_willis missed the actual core queztion..
<dr_willis> Moo to you ChaosSaber !~
<Sidewinder1> dr_willis, And, god forbid, only a single processor.
<dr_willis> My Cellphone only has a Single Processor.. :)
<ChaosSaber> mine also
<dr_willis> proberly has more ram. :)
<elky> Is there a way to configure unity to have the sidebar/icons smaller?
<ibrahim> Desktop recoder sound is not working
<Israfel_> jrib, Same happens on my netbook. Whatever it is, it's a default install.
<random00> hello, I need a client of vpn with this function http://bit.ly/kRkBZb, could anybody help me??? please
<ibrahim> is there any one knows hot to
<pRoV7x>  now i used Gparted for shrink th Win7 partition, how can i add the uncollected size to Ubuntu partition?
<dr_willis> elky,  the ccsm tool  ---> unity plugin   can set it smaller
<dr_willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<jrib> Israfel_: yes, this is true.  I'm just suggesting that researching the three programs I mentioned above will likely lead to a solution for you
<Israfel_> jrib, I can't be the first person in the world to attempt this, but there's nothing on the internet about it yet.
<elky> dr_willis, what's the difference between the two?
<dr_willis> elky,  what two?
<jrib> Israfel_: we're just not in the right corner of the internet :D
<elky> dr_willis, read the factoid you triggered
<Israfel_> jrib, I'll try 4chan. lol
<dr_willis> one is simple.. like its name....
<jrib> Israfel_: there's certainly info about the programs mentioned above
<pRoV7x>  gry: now i used Gparted for shrink th Win7 partition, how can i add the uncollected size to Ubuntu partition?
<elky> dr_willis, yeah, that doesn't really answer :P
<dr_willis> pRoV7x,  if its nexct tot he ubuntu partition. enlarge the ubuntu partition.
<dr_willis> pRoV7x,  You may need to use a live cd.
<pRoV7x>  hmm
<pRoV7x>  < dr_willis > isn't there away without using the CD
<ibrahim> Desktop recoder sound is not working any help?
<dr_willis> pRoV7x,  you dont resize partitons that are mounted.. and if you are resizeing your installed system.. well that makes it impopssible without some other method.
<Sidewinder1> pRoV7x, No, you can not enlarge a mounted partition.
<Sidewinder1> Beat me :-(
<pRoV7x>  i see would that work if i use the CD then
<anujwalia> um a newbie in IRC
<anujwalia> ny help ?
<kn0ppix> help
<pRoV7x>  i think that's what im gonna try
<pRoV7x>  yeah thanks guys
<dr_willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Sidewinder1> pRoV7x, It's obviously a little late, but I hope you "defragged" your NTFS partition, prior to shrinking it.
<anujwalia> @kn0ppix @ubottu thankx guyz , Open Source always helps
<dr_willis> defrag and scandisk the ntfs befor resizeing - is a good idea.
<ChaosSaber> thats another when people ask to ask a question
<ChaosSaber> annoyinh*
<sildenafil> hey--got a bit of an issue with printing. a few days ago the entire system crshed so i decided to install only the base system and customized for speed and all that so i have been installing things i need only plus some lightweight things like icewm and lxdm etc. etc. anyway i have cups and my driver is installed but i cant print
<Sidewinder1> dr_willis, He already shrunk it with gparted (instaed of win7)...
<pRoV7x>  wait if i use the Ubuntu CD to resize the current Ubuntu partition, does that mean im gonna lose everything on the partition?
<sildenafil> lsusb sees it and it worked with the standard install of ubuntu server when after i installed the driver for it
<Sidewinder1> dr_willis, Without defragging; at least he didn't mention drfragging.
<anujwalia> um unable to use my Compiz properly , its not showing the aeroplane effect in its listings . Any help ?
<anujwalia> um using ubuntu 10.04
<pRoV7x>  everything woked just fine with Win7
<Sidewinder1> pRoV7x, Have you booted win7 since the shrinking?
<sildenafil> also, what's the best way to get around broken packages
<pRoV7x>  yeah did, it checked some stuff then worked fine with the new size
<Sidewinder1> sildenafil, In Synaptic, "fix-broken-packages."
<jrib> Sidewinder1: fix them...
<jrib> erm, for sildenafil
<elky> dr_willis, thanks, that worked. seems simple-ccsm has dependency fun. also, ccsm doesn't believe in netbook screens :(
<sildenafil> is there a command line version of that
<anujwalia> m unable to use my Compiz properly , its not showing the aeroplane effect in its listings . Any help ?
<Sidewinder1> pRoV7x, That's great! Guess you got lucky. :D
<sildenafil> Sidewinder1: i meant to ask you, sorry, is there a command like version of that
<pRoV7x>  yeah hehe
<iocor> how do I change the number of virtual desktops in 11.04?
<dr_willis> anujwalia,  not all the compiz pluigins are installed by default check the package manager.. also i think some may have been removed in newer versions of compiz
<pRoV7x>  but i still don't know how to add the rest to Ubuntu
<sildenafil> Sidewinder1: omit like, add line heh
<RRBM> does someone knows where to find libpulse.a , libpulse-simple.a and libgssapi_krb5.a ?
<Sidewinder1> sildenafil, Yes there is; jrib will give it to you. :D
<dr_willis> iocor,  ccsm tool - general tab. is one way.
<dr_willis> !ccsm | iocor
<ubottu> iocor: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<RRBM> for ubuntu 10.04 32 bit ?
<pRoV7x>  if i use the CD do u know if that gonna ruin the current Ubuntu OS
<sildenafil> Sidewinder1: that sounds tasty
<anujwalia> dr_willis thanks
<anujwalia> hmm
<dr_willis> pRoV7x,  you select the disk.. and if the 2 partitons are next to each other.. you resize the one you want to be bigger..
<sildenafil> Sidewinder1: but seriously what is a jrib
<RRBM> i have already installed libpulse-dev and libkrb5-dev
<Sidewinder1> jrib, Waht is the apt-get for fixing broken packages?
<jrib> sildenafil: « sudo apt-get install -f » but usually you have to do the fixing yourself
<Sidewinder1> What, even.
<pRoV7x>  < dr_willis > and exit and that's it, i don't have to install the os again
<dr_willis> pRoV7x,  that would sort of the whole point of resizeing if it lost the data.. you could just delete/remake the partitons :)
<sildenafil> jrib: been down that route to no avail.. i thought a jrib might be a tasty snack or a package of some sort. didn't see you there hiya :D
<Sidewinder1> jrib, Many thanks; I stink at command line syntax; my lack of typing shills doesn't help, either.
<Sidewinder1> skills, too.
<jrib> sildenafil: hi :D  Pastebin the (full) output if you don't mind
<pRoV7x>  alright sweet, gotta go do so
<jrib> Sidewinder1: heh
<pRoV7x>  thank u guys
<dr_willis> pRoV7x,  resizeing can be risky. power failure during resize = bad..  also theres a chance you may need to correct the bootloader.
<Sidewinder1> pRoV7x, Our pleasure.
<sildenafil> jrib: maybe later if you're still around
<pRoV7x>  =)
<sildenafil> jrib: i'm in shell trying to screw some other stuff up atm
<pRoV7x>  wish me luck
<pRoV7x>  hhhhh
 * jrib nods at sildenafil
<Israfel_> jrib, if I can't disable automounting, how can I make and SD card mount as read only?
<kurtul> my firefox cannot have access to the web. there's no proxy. and network is normal. skype and teamviewer working normally. any ideas?
<jrib> Israfel_: probably modify udev rules (note there may be a more user-friendly way)
<sildenafil> kurtul: are you in offline mode
<kurtul> sildenafil: no
<Israfel_> jrib, I need it to be able to mount different cards as all read only. Is there a way in fstab?
<kurtul> if i remove all the hidden folders under home, would it fix it?
<maredebianum> kurtul: I heard this before, look out for a recent bug
<Sidewinder1> kurtul, Did you do something that caused it to suddenly not connect?
<dr_willis> firefox has command line options to use 'failsafe/default' settings i recall
<maredebianum> kurtul: dont remove all. moving/renaming .mozilla/firefox/ is enough
<kurtul> Sidewinder1: i don't know what i did
<jrib> Israfel_: kludgy way to accomplish it through fstab would be to give all cards the same label and then specify a rule in fstab for the label.  However, this may not be optimal if you want to mount multiple cards at the same time (not sure what happens).  udev is likely a better way if you can find the rule for your sd card
<RRBM> Does someone knows where to find libpulse.a , libpulse-simple.a and libgssapi_krb5.a for ubuntu 10.04 32 bit ? I have already installed libpulse-dev and libkrb5-dev
<Sidewinder1> kurtul, As a last resort, you could back-up your bookmarks; using Synaptic, completely remove it; then reinstall.
<kurtul> maredebianum: thanks, i'll try it
<maredebianum> Israfel_:  have broken FAT on it, then its readonly ;)
<kurtul> Sidewinder1: completely remove firefox?
<maredebianum> there is also firefox -ProfileManager
<maredebianum> to have a new profile
<Israfel_> jrib, I want to make it read only, so changing the name of the card defeats the purpose.
<newbie01> why 3.5inch sata 1tb half the price of 2.5inch sata?
<dr_willis> removeing firefox via the package maanger - will not reset the users firefox settings
<dr_willis> newbie01,  cheaper to make...
<jrib> Israfel_: if you don't want to change the label, then I don't see a way to do what you asked through fstab. Modify the udev rules
<wols_> newbie01: cause it's a lot easier to put 1TB on a 3.5" than a 2.5" one
<Sidewinder1> kurtul, Again, after backing-up your bookmarks, yes completely removing (using Synaptic Package Manager), then reinstall it. Also with Synaptic.
<jrib> Israfel_: unless you want to list all your cards in fstab, that would work
<sildenafil> kurtul: install epiphany-browser, it uses webkit, much faster gwass-hoffa
<Israfel_> jrib, Would that affect the autmounting HDD at boot?
<newbie01> tks
<jrib> Israfel_: no
<skfax> I'm having some troubles creating a bootable Windows USB flashdrive from the Ubuntu LiveCD. I've tried Unetbootin, but it claims to lack syslinux when it is installed. Other solutions seems to be for Ubuntu only. Any suggestions?
<Israfel_> jrib, Unknown cards will be going in. I need to keep the SD cards forensically sound by making it read only.
<dr_willis> skfax,  install the syslinux package perhaps?
<jrib> Israfel_: udev
<skfax> dr_willis: It is already installed according to my package manager
<maredebianum> bootable Windows?<- USB flashdrive? what do you want
<dr_willis> skfax,  ive heard you can dd the win7 iso to a flash drive.. but you may want to ask in #windows
<skfax> maredebianum: To create a bootable windows installation on a USB flashdrive
<skfax> dr_willis: Yeah I tried to follow this http://serverfault.com/questions/6714/how-to-make-windows-7-usb-flash-install-media-from-linux , but I failed to write to the ntfs filesystem. I have it mounted with -o rw , and I have ntfs-3g installed
<Sidewinder1> dr_willis, Wow! Then if not in Synaptic, how would one completely remove FF and all of it's user settings?
<dr_willis> Sidewinder1,  you delete the stuff in .mozilla directory like stated earlier..
<Sidewinder1> dr_willis, That makes sense, thanks!
<dr_willis> skfax,  mount it via the proper ntfs-3g command perhaps.. and try to access it by root user. ntfs-3g works fine here for rw access.
<maredebianum> use windows to create windows installation ;)
<dr_willis> Sidewinder1,  the thing to rember is the package maanger does NOT affect stuff in the users home dir.. (or at least it shouldent)
<Israfel_> jrib, Won't work unless I plug it in and get the ID for the device to make a udev rule. If I plug it in, it's automounted..
<maredebianum> isnt it called bartPE or similar? Win7 seems to have a live system on disk, installable to USB drive
<skfax> maredebianum: I did actually consider setting up a virtual machine with window such that I could do that.. but major hassle heh ^.^
<jrib> Israfel_: so kill the daemon doing the automounting
<skfax> dr_willis: Ok thanks, looking into the ntfs-3g command
<Sidewinder1> dr_willis, Again, many thanks for "heppin'" me and more importantly all of the others!
<Sidewinder1> :D
<Israfel_> jrib, I killed all the processes that you mentioned, it's still mounting.
<jrib> Israfel_: that's umm weird...
<jrib> Israfel_: are you sure they did not respawn?
<Israfel_> jrib, Yup, not running.
<jrib> Israfel_: http://pastebin.com/Hr0BCXyb seems to have died, can you put it back up?
<Israfel_> jrib, Normally people have issues mounting or automounting, I have the opposite problem. Everything doesn't want to stop runnning too perfectly.
<jrib> Israfel_: heh, I start an xmonad session (not through gdm) and get no automounting
<Israfel_> jrib, http://pastebin.com/2EMC8tS7
<dr_willis> the gnome stuff handles the automounting. but i though tif there was a fstab entry for a device.. it stopped automounting the device in question
<dr_willis> my stuff dosent auto-mount its just shown on the desktop.
<skfax> dr_willis, maredebianum thanks for the input. giving it a try now :)
<madnick> hi guys, I'm having issues shutting of my Ubuntu 11.04 64-bit install, if I set pci=reboot in my grub file, i can atleast reboot, but I cannot power off the machine, likley a ACPI issue, I cant find a solution that works tho
<Israfel_> jrib, Would there be something in the gconfigtool-2 ?
<jrib> Israfel_: there used to be
<kurtul> i removed all .hidden folders from home. but it didn't fix my issue. firefox and chrome cannot access to web.
<jrib> Israfel_: don't see anything now
<maredebianum> Israfel_: I have something to configure in gnome: thunar-volman-settings
<maredebianum> kurtul: i removed all .hidden folders: uh, trouble ahead
<kurtul> maredebianum: i have backups
<maredebianum> good idea ;)
<jrib> Israfel_: the automounting happening without udisks-daemon nor gvfs*volume-monitor running is perplexing to me
<claviusmond> where do I gind the directory alacarte? I have problems to customize my menu
<claviusmond> find
<bazhang> /usr/bin/alacarte claviusmond
<maredebianum> claviusmond: locate alacarte?
<kleopatra> Hi afaik flac is a lossless compression, what do the different compression-options effect then? does -5 do worse results (in meaning of sound quality) then --best? or does it take only more time and get smaller outputfiles?
<qin> claviusmond: It isnot alacarte directory, /usr/share/menu/ ?
<claviusmond> could it be that property issues that cause my problems?
<claviusmond> im trying with what bazhang said
<claviusmond> then ill go with qin
<bazhang> claviusmond, alt f2 alacarte
<szal> kleopatra: compression level w/ FLAC should only influence the resulting file size
<claviusmond> is it just me or there are quite a few chinese in here?
<bazhang> claviusmond, does that have anything to do with ubuntu?
<claviusmond> no that i know
<jrib> Israfel_: I must go... good luck
<kurtul> if i upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04, can it fix my problem? (browsers cannot access to web)
<Sidewinder1> kleopatra, I'm certainly no audio-file but I think that lossless gives better sound quality at the sacrifice of larger file size; lossy the opposite. Also many lossless won't play on standard CD players.
<bazhang> kurtul, sure its not a dns issue?
<maredebianum> dont think so, what does ping google.com say?
<claviusmond> alt f2 does nothing in my machine
<bazhang> claviusmond, it does not bring up the run dialog?
<claviusmond> no
<kurtul> maredebianum: it says 0 packet loss, 7 received
<bazhang> claviusmond, what are you trying to do ?
<Sidewinder1> kleopatra, To be honest, at least on my system, I can't hear the difference but, what the heck, it's just a computer. :-)
<maredebianum> ... so DNS is ok.
<qin> kurtul: w3m google.co.uk
<claviusmond> check the permissions of that file to see if it is related to a nickname change I did
<claviusmond> should alacarte be owned by root or me?
<lulu> hello everybody, may I ask?
<maredebianum> i have problems with my natty gnome: not starting correctly, touchpad stops working few seconds after login. Any ideas?
<bazhang> lulu, yes
<choel> claviusmond, root.
<qin> claviusmond: By root, just: alacarte
<lulu> sorry, but since I dist-ugraded I have some problems with the wi-fi
<choel> lulu, yes...
<bazhang> lulu, by dist-upgrade, you mean version upgrade?
<lulu> yes
<maredebianum> lulu: what hardware?
<choel> lulu, whats the error?
<bazhang> lulu, what chipset of the wifi, lspci to paste.ubuntu.com
<lulu> when i click on the icon it doen't find the wi-fi
<claviusmond> i cannot edit my menus, cannot move a folder anywhere else, and to add a new entry into any folder I have to repeat the process quite a few times, could anyone suggest the origin of it?
<solayagim> i got broadcom on my acer laptop and works with ubuntu perfectly
<lulu> if i select "idden wi-fi" it can find mine, but when i ask it to connect, it is unable
<lulu> hidden*
<kurtul> maredebianum: sorry it doesn't say 0 packet loss. it's a computer i connected through teamviewer. so i can't ctrl-c it. but it seems there's some problems. it receives packets but slowly
<gry> How do I install SeaMonkey 2.1 from a repo in Ubuntu?
<maredebianum>  broadcom does not work properly on natty (at least my)
<solayagim> maredebianum, i did not like natty either
<Israfel> Anyone know how to stop ubuntu from automounting everything?
<bazhang> gry, from a PPA if you can find one
<cpunkpunk> hi, ca nsomebody point me to a list of the blacklisted nvidia cards in ubuntu 11.04?
<lulu> i found some threads searching on internet, but none of the solutions suggested can fix the problem
<maredebianum> kurtul: debug with ifconfig ; route -n ;
<lulu> it seems a common problem
<bazhang> gry, I told you yesterday that ocelet is using 2.0.13 still
<choel> lulu, if your computer got a hardwarebutton for wifi I hope it's on. so next question Is if you run "lscpi" whats the outpup.
<solayagim> Israfel, you can change the settings from nautilus preferences
<lulu> yes, it's on
<lulu> i try to run it
<jglauche> hi, I need to run wireshark on a remote machine and I'm trying to do this as root. when trying to start it I get the error "g_dbus_connection_real_closed: Remote peer vanished with error: Underlying GIOStream returned 0 bytes on an async read (g-io-error-quark, 0). Exiting"
<Israfel> solayagim, Already did that. It's still doing it.
<choel> lulu, so whats the output of "lscpi"
<gry> bazhang: I don't think I really was able to find one
<lulu> "no command found, did you mean....??"
<kurtul> maredebianum:  do i say "ifconfig; route -n"?
<bazhang> lulu, what version of ubuntu are you using; lspci is there for certain
<lulu> 11.04
<cpunkpunk> or a solution to those nvidia cards that could work perfectly with 3d and everything in 10.10 and now fail to work with gnome2 in 11.04
<gry> bazhang: is 'ocelet' a nickname?
<bazhang> cpunkpunk, what card
<solayagim> i'll watch sanctuary
<lulu> it says did you mean command lspci from package pciutils, seems the one i should select
<maredebianum> either both separately or in one line with  ;
<bazhang> gry 11.10
<gry> oh I see
<cpunkpunk> bazhang, all nvidia cards taht were blacklisted (i think cause they cannot support unity)
<bazhang> cpunkpunk, what is your card in particular, mine works perfectly with unity
<cpunkpunk> geforce 7300 bazhang
<bazhang> cpunkpunk, should work, let me check
<Israfel> grrr, 10000 pages of people with SD cards that mount as read only, and none on how to make an SD card mount as read only.
<cpunkpunk> now i got a gts450 (still to arrive) and was wondering if it's gonna trouble me with ubuntu like 7300 is
<cpunkpunk> bazhang, and i don;t even wanna run unity, gnome2 with effects like used to work in 10.10
<bazhang> cpunkpunk, then choose classic?
<cpunkpunk> bazhang, i do
<cpunkpunk> but still, things like docky for example, tell me it needs composite to work properly
<cpunkpunk> and infact it doesn't work properly
<cpunkpunk> and fair enuf if this card cannot support neither gnome-shell nor unity, but it definitely used to support gnome2 with effects, i don;t get why now it dosen't, and for a blacklist reason
<bazhang> cpunkpunk, #compiz might help as well, I was in the middle of doing a websearch to assist you, but you seem to be in a bit of a hurry
<godspeak> is there a way to speed up make time
<bazhang> godspeak, make time of what
<godspeak> compiling
<godspeak> ./configure, make, make install. the second one always takes a century to complete
<cpunkpunk> bazhang, nono im not, i have been having this trouble for months
<cpunkpunk> that's why i ended up getting a new card
<cpunkpunk> but still was wondering if it's blacklisted too
<Israfel> ok, this shit is getting really weird. I've spent all night on it.
<cpunkpunk> godspeak, maybe 64bit
<godspeak> cpunkpunk: i'm on 64bit
<bazhang> Israfel, no cursing please
<Israfel> SD card is magically mounting from fuckign nowhere.
<Israfel> k
<cpunkpunk> godspeak, then i think u r at the most of your capabilities
<Israfel> Considering a billion people have issues with their SD cards mounting as read only, someone would be able to help me do the same.
<godspeak> cpunkpunk: true that.
<ski_> hm, how do i tell Compiz to *stop* displaying the windows side-by-side for selection, when i'm only trying to raise the window with focus ?
<DavidPlim> godspeak I think the only way to improve is to upgrade your hardware
<Jaded> What's the difference between KDE and GNOME?
<cpunkpunk> Jaded, kde it's more windows look alike
<godspeak> i have a question about why centos an rpm package managed system is leading the server OS game when debian based like ubuntu seems faster and easier to adminster
<cpunkpunk> imho
<DavidPlim> jaded gui mainly and its a bit more heavy on the RAM
<bazhang> godspeak, thats not really ubuntu tech support. try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jaded> which is heavier on ram?
 * ski_ has found a `plugins/wall/screen0/options/up_window_key' option in `gconf-editor', but that one only allows me to change which shortcut i use
<DavidPlim> KDE is heavier
<bazhang> Jaded, similar these days with the advent of unity
<cpunkpunk> Jaded, gnome uses gtk libraries for its guis and kde uses qt
<Israfel> How do I find out where my SD card is located in /dev?
<godspeak> bazhang: k but do you have an opinion or is there a general consensus or is it just one of those things where people see a line and join just to get in line
<cpunkpunk> ah well i wasn;t considering unity (disappointed, very)
<ski_> i thought it might be the boolean `show_switcher', but that's apparently not it ..
<bazhang> godspeak, I'll discuss in the chat channel if you wish, this channel is the support channel
<DavidPlim> I've never like unity on a desktop, seems pointless that ubuntu has removed the netbook remix spin off and made unity the default
<godspeak> bazhang: ah, alright
<Israfel> How do I find out where the SD card is mounted when it's mounted?
<cpunkpunk> Israfel, mount
<cpunkpunk> tells u what is mounted and where
<Israfel> cpunkpunk, I used that.. DFoesn't work.
<Israfel> cpunkpunk, lists a bunch of stuff and none of them are the sd card.
<cpunkpunk> Israfel, if u type that into a terminal it does tell u what is mounted and where
<cpunkpunk> 'bunch of stuff'
<cpunkpunk> i guess your card ain't mounted then
<Israfel> cpunkpunk, It's mounted.
<cpunkpunk> then it's beyond my knowledge
<DavidPlim> it may be in /media
<cpunkpunk> afaik mount tells u what and where
<Israfel> cpunkpunk, I'd like it to not automount, it's mounting anyway and I can't tell where.
<cpunkpunk> Israfel, do sudo fdisk -l
<cpunkpunk> and find out what /dev/ your sd is
<maredebianum>  Israfel: find out with dmesg and mount
<cpunkpunk> then check mount and see if u see that /dev/sdx or something
<Jaded> thanks for the help guys
<DavidPlim> No problem Jaded
<ski_> could it maybe be `plugins/wall/screen0/options/miniscreen' i should disable ?
 * ski_ has no idea what "viewport" refers to
<ski_> hm, i notice no effect on flipping that
<sildenafil> any idea how i can get my printer printing?
<m1chael> im trying to use the template tag |pluralize .. on user.first_name  :::  example: {{ user.first_name|pluralize }} .. it outputs nothing.. is this not a string object or something?
<bazhang> sildenafil, check it in the linuxprinting.org database yet?
<sildenafil> bazhang: brb
<sildenafil> bazhang: redirected me to linuxfoundation.org
<uwe> hi all
<sildenafil> bazhang: seems to be a listing for r265 and r300 but not r280
<maredebianum> sildenafil: whats the problem/error
<uwe> I tried to compile a driver for my DVB-S Card and I get the waring that I have not the Full Kernel Sources Installed
<uwe> how can I install the sources afterwards
<apwbdjp> Hi everyone
<uwe> I work with ubuntustudio 10.10
<gry> apwbdjp: hi
<sildenafil> maredebianum: i'm in evince trying to print a pdf and the printer is plugged in and on, i downloaded source for the driver from avasys.jp, apt-got cups and still no printer
<sildenafil> maredebianum: downloaded and installed driver
<maredebianum> localhost:631
<sildenafil> maredebianum: it shows in lsusb
<maredebianum> ...is cups configuration
<apwbdjp> Question: I screwed up last night while installing alsa, now I'm sure everything is installed fine, and all, BUT, Ubuntu doesn't recognize my sound card.
<sildenafil> maredebianum: when i have lucid i didnt need to configure anything but i also had the entire system, today i have oneiric, just the base system
<sildenafil> apwbdjp: did you dpkg --configure -a
<apwbdjp> sildenafil, yes
<wols_> uwe: you don't need sources, you need the headers
<apwbdjp> dmesg gives this kind of things: [    6.384201] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev (err 0)
<sildenafil> apwbdjp: which thing are you trying to use, mplayer, totem etc.? you could try a different -ao e.g. pulse
<apwbdjp> I've read somewhere I had to reinstall the modules for my kernel, BUT, the modules packages doesn't seem to exist for 2.6.38-8-generic
<maredebianum> sildenafil: did you configure your printer? hwinfo --printer
<uwe> wols I think I have them installed
<bazhang> sildenafil, 11.10? thats not supported here but in #ubuntu+1
<wols_> uwe: dpkg -l |grep linux-header
<sildenafil> bazhang: those guys are a bunch of monkeys
<sildenafil> no offense to monkeys
<apwbdjp> sildenafil, I don't understand
<bazhang> sildenafil, that does not make this the ocelet support channel, and watch the attitude please
<sildenafil> apwbdjp: pulseaudio. not sure why it works when other times other things wont but you could use that and then start-pulseaudio-x11
<sildenafil> bazhang: yes, mistress
<maredebianum> back to my broken gnome desktop: somebody can interpret .xsession-errors? http://paste.ubuntu.com/632378/
<sildenafil> maredebianum: the hell with gnome, icewm is the only reasonable option, save yourself :2
<bazhang> sildenafil, thats not helpful
<Goliath> I burned an iso with k3b on a dvd+r, validation succeeded. But md5sum /dev/sr0 != md5sum /.../foo.iso. Is this normal?
<maredebianum> icewm is a nice one, as awesome. but i am fine with gnome, too ;)
<BlackBerries> I have just done a fresh install of 10.10 and installed openvpn via the terminal. I import the config file - and the apply button is grayed out so I can't save the vpn and connect.
<uwe> wols: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/419092/
<maredebianum> unity login tells me "you do  not have the hardware to run unity,...", whoa, some X problem in the end?
<BlackBerries> Naredebiuanum - I would not bother with 11.04 - terrible screen tearing issues with no real fix at all.
<vish> maredebianum: not X problem but just that your hardware is not sufficient to run Unity
<vish> maredebianum: or drivers
<BlackBerries> vish: You got any idea whats happening with openvpn? It worked fine on 11.04 and i have to downgrade as the screen tearing was terrible on 11.04
<maredebianum> it used to be ok
<Heroism> Hello
<wols_> uwe: if you run kernel 2.6.35 then you seem to be fine. so what's the gcc error?
<vish> maredebianum: check if you have any additional drivers in Jockey..
<vish> BlackBerries: not sure, I dont use OpenVPN..
<Heroism> Hello World! Can you read this?
<wols_> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<bazhang> Heroism, yes
<Heroism> Okay, thanks. Sorry for the disturbance
<uwe> wols: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/419094/
<uwe> wols: Thats as make all is exiting
<BlackBerries> Does anyone here have openvpn installed on Ubuntu?
<PythonSnake> Hi :)
<wols_> uwe: there are tons of files named dma.h in ubuntu: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=dma.h&mode=exactfilename&suite=maverick&arch=any
<Sidewinder1> Are we related?
<BlackBerries> I have just done a fresh install of 10.10 and installed openvpn via the terminal. I import the config file - and the apply button is grayed out so I can't save the vpn and connect.
<wols_> check the line of the source file where this error occurs
<BlackBerries> wols_ I am getting no error i the apply is just grayed out
<apwbdjp> Back at it. Pulse doesn't 'see' my card either.
<wols_> BlackBerries: I was talking to uwe
<sildenafil> whomever said localhost:631 you are a god amongst insects my friend
<apwbdjp> Question: Any reason there's no 'linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.38-8-generic' package?
<uwe> wols it happens in the header of a file for FireDTV driver.  But i may not need this driver
<PythonSnake> Hi asdjaputra
<rednose> hi, all
<rednose> Can someone give me a hand with 11.04 installation?
<Abhijit> rednose, what happen?
<sildenafil> rednose: what seems to be the problem officer
<rednose> still here :-)
<rednose> Trying to install 11.04 on freshly built PC
<PythonSnake> why does right click box disappear when my mouse go on
<tequilla> does anyone use kupfer application launcher?
<cradam> rednose, good for you
<fluibius> Can anyone point me to right direction about installing ubuntu on a flash drive when I don't have another media, but do have bunch of Linux machines I can use
<rednose> getting an error "unable to find a media containig live file system"
<nnull> recommendations on VM for lucid?
<rednose> Same CD worked OK few days ago on my laptop
<maredebianum> vish: (modules nonfree) only wifi usually. Yes, checked with jockey-text -l
<rednose> installing from CD
<bazhang> fluibius, unetbootin for that
<cradam> rednose, its probably due to scratches
<Abhijit> nnull, virtualbox
<cradam> nnull, virtual box or VMWare
<rednose> I am burning new CD now, will try soon
<bazhang> unetbootin.sourceforge.net fluibius if not an ubuntu  machine, otherwise its in the ubuntu repos
<fluibius> bazhang: it seems that ubuntu live installation won't install on the same usb stick it's started from
<cradam> nnull, people have different preferences as to which they like
<nnull> XEN KVM become unpopular?
<nnull> yeah tbh i used to dabble with them
<wols_> nnull: no, but vbox is more "end-user compatible"
<bazhang> fluibius, you would use persistence for that
<cradam> rednose, check to see if the cd drive cables are configured correctly
<Abhijit> +
<Abhijit> fluibius, you have only one usb drive and no other cd etc?
<Guest23708> Hello everyone
<nnull> they kinked out all the USB issues by now wols_ ?
<fluibius> I don't want to use Live, i'd like to make a full installation
<fluibius> Abhijit: that's correct
<rednose> With SATA drive it is difficult to configure it wrongly. And I just installed Win7 on same machine without problems
<cradam> sorry rednose last time i installed a disk drive it was IDE
<maredebianum> fluibius:  thats correct, you cannot overwrite your installation if you booted from it ;)
<Guest23708> How can I see the timestamp of each packet I received from ping
<Guest23708> ?
<DERPIXELLL> hi
<fluibius> I don't want to overwrite it. I actually even have unused ext4 partition already on the stick, but install can't make a mountpoint to it because the stick is already in use
<Sidewinder1> rednose, If you installed win7 after your previous ubuntu install, win7 over-wrote all of your ext3/4 partitions.
<bazhang> DERPIXELLL, hi
<wols_> Sidewinder1: no it doesn't. you can make it to, but it doesn't just overwrite
<Sidewinder1> rednose, You'll probably need to repartition them.
<rednose> PC is new. i installed WIn7 creating separate parition on HDD. Now I want to put Ubuntu on, so I can have dual-boot system
<Sidewinder1> wols_, Guess it depends on how win7 was installed.
<Abhijit> fluibius, you mean only one usb port and only one usb pen drive?
<uwe> wols: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/419102/ It seems that the front end driver is missing
<rednose> ok, i am off trying new CD
<FiReSTaRT> stupid question..  lets say that startup disk creator doesn't install the bootloader (had 2 fails because i wasn't at the comp when it asked for the password).. can i just install the bootloader without going through the entire install process again?
<wols_> uwe: I don't know what a frontend driver is, sorry
<wols_> !fixmbr > FiReSTaRT
<ubottu> FiReSTaRT, please see my private message
<godspeak> can someone please tell me what package it is that autocompletes command line entries, mine seems to work half of the time whereas it use to work all of the time when i installed lucid lynx thanks
<uwe> wols: Ok, but thanks at least I know that my headers are ok
<FiReSTaRT> wols: so does that apply to the startup discs as well? i don't need to fix the mbr on the computer itself
<wols_> FiReSTaRT: what startup disks?
<zzazz> h7e
<BlackBerries> Has anyone here got experience with openvpn on ubuntu!?
<mrdeadlocked> Who's the white backgrould with red letters that has a ! after the number in byobu?
<wols_> FiReSTaRT: syslinux and such is different
<maredebianum> godspeak: bash-completion
<bazhang> godspeak, bash-completion you mean?
<mrdeadlocked> mine is looks like 6! 1# (i know thats users logged in) 7m (uptime) 0.22 (load) 2x1.0ghz (prcessor) 2.0GB,34% (ram) time and date. but what's the 6!
<FiReSTaRT> wols_: i'm using the startup disk creator to put natty on a memory stick..
<DanielN_> pal
<FiReSTaRT> wols_: the memory stick is 1.0 or 1.1 so it takes forever and a half to copy the files so i can't camp by the comp while it's doing that
<rednose> OK. Booting PC off newly burned 11.04 CD, it goes through language selection, asks me what I want to do. i chose to install Ubuntu
<FiReSTaRT> wols_: when the time comes to install the bootloader on the memory stick it prompts me for a password and if im not glued to my computer looking out for it, it times out and the process fails
<godspeak> thankyou
<maredebianum> FiReSTaRT: you really want to boot from usb 1.x?
<tomek_> hi
<FiReSTaRT> maredebianum: can't find a newer memory stick and we're dealing with a netbook here, so no optical
<rednose> it goes away and works for a minute or so and gives me initramfs prompt with error "unabe to find medium containig live file syste"
<bullgard4> When I right-click in Nautilus on /media/WD1.5_1/AudiobooksWD/Mark Twain/Tom Sawyer 01-02.mp3 > Open with > Banshee Media Player, Banshee 2.0.0 will play this file. But clicking in Banshee > (left pane) AudioBooks I can see in the middle pane the picture of a book with the caption: "Tom Swyer: Mark Twain: FreeClassicAudioBooks.com. Why is below it the  button "Continue Playback: Tom Sawyer...
<bullgard4> ...09-10 (0:18) is grayed out? The right-hand pane shows the item "Tom Sawyer 01-02: 26:30" highlighted.  Why does Banshee not start playing back when I click on this item?
<FiReSTaRT> maredebianum: as long as it installs natty sometime today, that's all that matters (after refusing the winblows eula, of course)
<rednose> I suspect that there is no support for a new X68 chipset on ubuntu CD or something like that
<gr> hi
<maredebianum> FiReSTaRT: ok, that'll take some time, install most via net ;)
<zzazz> here's a fun situation ; ubuntu laptop screen screwed , xp laptop keboard screwed... trying to set up a vcn connect so i can wacht sceen of ubuntulap on xp monitr.... h7alp!?
<FiReSTaRT> maredebianum: i figured that while unity is crap on a desktop, it should be ok for a netbook and it'll be supported for a little while
<tequilla> FiReSTaRT: Unity is not crap once you figure out it's purpose.
<gr> hello
<gr> i am not sure, should i ues ubuntu kubuntu lubuntu or xubuntu
<dineshnn> any experts are here to config network
<FiReSTaRT> tequilla: i already did.. it's to make our lives difficult, especially when introducing new users to ubuntu and trying to support them
<maredebianum> FiReSTaRT: dont need unity, even if read about purpose and tried it
<gr> i am not sure, should i ues ubuntu kubuntu lubuntu or xubuntu
<tequilla> gr: If you like KDE use kubuntu, else if you like GNOME use ubuntu, else if you like XFCE use xubuntu
<ohir> gr: get respective livecds and try all of them
<gr> hm you mean unity
<choel> gr, depends on what ure using ubuntu fore.
<maredebianum> dineshnn: what you want to do? and do you do it now?
<choel> for even
<gr> i use it on a
<FiReSTaRT> maredebianum: don't need it, but natty's implementation of g2.x just wasn't working right for me.. kubuntu was even worse.. so i went back to maverick
<deokanon> !battery
<gr> 3,0 ghz cpu, 4 gb ram etc
<godspeak> maredebianum: bash-completion seems to not be completing as much as it use to.. i was able to type sudo apt-g <TAB> and it would complete it
<dineshnn> how to do networking
<choel> gr, used ubuntu before?
<deokanon> !info vnc
<ubottu> Package vnc does not exist in natty
<wols_> gr: any you want. they will run all equally well
<maredebianum> godspeak: is it activated in .bashrc?
<deokanon> !info windows remote access
<ubottu> 'remote' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<gr> Normally i want normal Ubuntu but
<gr> i have got a problem with unity
<gr> maybe you can solve it for me
<choel> gr, what's the problem?
<deokanon> !info info
<ubottu> info (source: texinfo): Standalone GNU Info documentation browser. In component main, is standard. Version 4.13a.dfsg.1-6ubuntu3 (natty), package size 113 kB, installed size 396 kB
<dineshnn> i am using Kubuntu 11.04 in two system... need some guide to do networking
<maredebianum> gr: switch back to gnome (gnome-classic) if you are used to it
<wols_> deokanon: /msg ubottu <topic> please
<deokanon> me too dineshnn
<maredebianum> gr: (ubuntu-classic)
<deokanon> okay wols
<deokanon> sorry for the trouble... thanks
<gr> maredebianum ubuntu 11.10 wont have it
<bazhang> gr ask a real question
<maredebianum> gr: really? then switch to debian
<gr> my question is
<gr> about unity
<bazhang> gr thats not a question
<wols_> gr: and don't press "enter" again until you have actually fully asked your question please
<deokanon> hmmm all the tutorial i've followed don't help me with remote desktop on a windows system from linux :(
<wols_> deokanon: google "how to get help on irc" instead. much better that
<gr> if i move a window  at the edgeand then if i want to maximize itit maximizes on another virtual desktop
<maredebianum> deokanon: enlight us: what did you try?
<jiohdi> deokanon, if you have a windows shared folder, nautilus can mount it under the network folder
<deokanon> i'm trying remote desktop
<deokanon> so far i know i can do that through vnc
<tequilla> gr: you mean another workspace?
<deokanon> there's a gui program i'm trying to configure to connect on a windows system
<jiohdi> deokanon, you can use a free webservice called log me in   www.logmein.com which you can access from linux
<gr> yes
<deokanon> tried to set up the firewall and open port on the windows, nothing seems to work
<gr> tequilla yes yes yes
<gr> s
<wols_> deokanon: so your windows has a vnc server and you want to connect to it?
<dineshnn> any networking experts are there
<gr> hope somebody will fix
<wols_> dineshnn: ask your real question
<bazhang> dineshnn, ask your question please
<tequilla> gr: It may be doing that because you have set it to do that it compiz or something?
<tequilla> in compiz*
<gr> tequilla its in every clean ubuntu unity install 11.04
<deokanon> i only did the allow remote users to connect to windows pc
<gr> one way to stop that is to set the virtual desktops on 1
<gr> but i do not want to do so
<wols_> deokanon: answer my question please
<pj> anyone here use dh-make-perl to build packages for perl modules?  I'm having a problem: http://pastebin.com/Qx7sbBCx
<godspeak> maredebianum: my bad, installing bash-completion was the right answer i just needed to ctrl+d out and log back in to have it take effect
<gr> srorry internet went away
<deokanon> wols: i only did the allow remote users to connect to pc... that's about it
<mirak_> is there a way to run the alternate installer from within an ubuntu install ?
<deokanon> wols: so i am trying to remote connect to it from linux system through vnc protocol
<sagaci> mirak_, from a normal desktop live cd?
<wols_> deokanon: remote users to connect doesn't work via vnc procotocl
<mirak_> from anything
<bazhang> mirak_, to do what
<mirak_> sagaci, from anything
<deokanon> wols: using remote desktop viewer, but everytime i try that it crashes
<gnul0ver> interesting bunch
<mirak_> bazhang, to have a better interface than debootstrap
<bazhang> gnul0ver, hi
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<wols_> deokanon: that is not vnc but rdp. different thing. apt-cache search rdp
<gnul0ver> i heard ubuntu took it's 3d window effects away from natty
<wols_> pj: lines 48 and 49 tell you the problem
<deokanon> wols: i can tell you though i can connect to a linux system fine... i was able to play around with it
<sildenafil> maredebianum: but to answer your question .bashrc has some crazy programming language at the bottom under the # completion heading
<gnul0ver> using compiz fusion
<deokanon> linux to linux= okay, linux to windows=not successful
<wols_> deokanon: you cannot connect to a linux system via rdp. linux has no rdp server
<pj> wols_: those modules are installed.
<gr> tequilla
<gr> hope you can fix it
<gnul0ver> im also running qemu
<maredebianum> sildenafil: really? isnt it just: if bash-completion is there, then source it?
<madadam1> Hi is it possible to create a samba share between a mac and a ubuntu system connected by a switch both to a dsl modem?
<wols_> pj: not as debian packages apparently
<wols_> madadam1: yes
<tequilla> gr: I don't know how to fix that, you can ask bazhang
<gr> hi bazhang
<pj> wols_: yep, as debian packages
<bazhang> gr fix what. you never asked a question
<pj> wols_: I had to build AnyEvent::HTTP with dh-make-perl (and that went just fine) the other modules were available.
<pj> wols_: and that was the first thing I checked.
<madadam1> wols_, ubuntu can see on network the mac, but can't access it
<godspeak> maredebianum: sorry to confuse you, i'm on two terminals, i am sildenafil
<wols_> pj: dpkg -l |grep -i anyeven
<wols_> madadam1: and how are you trying to access?
<newb_> hello! My ubuntu network is crazy
<madadam1> wols_, the message is "unable to mount the partition, timeout"
<madadam1> wols_, from nautilus, going on the voice network
<newb_> My network does not work. How can I fix this? WHat package I need downgrade?
<pj> wols_: http://pastebin.com/EQcsMnp3
<BlackBerries> I am attempting to connect to a VPN via openvpn - it worked fine in 11.04 but not in 10.10 - unless I give it a user certificate and a private key - it wont allow me to click apply and a user certificate and private key are not needed and with them wont connect - so what am I to do? I don't understand why it wont just allow me to click apply without them.
<wols_> madadam1: voice network?
<godspeak> maredebianum: anyway um idk but i do know i had to logout and login to have bash-completion take effect and that file you asked me about it has some programming language stuff about completion at the end of the file and that was uncommented by default, so i assume it was set, anyway logout and login solved it thank you
<wols_> pj: sorry, dunno then :(
<madadam1> wols_, the left menù on nautilus contains a link to the network, I'm translating from italian the word "rete", it means net
<wols_> newb_: not enough info
<wols_> madadam1: use smbclient and mount -t cifs instead, especially for troubleshooting
<pj> wols_: I think it's something about the way that dpkg-gencontrol is trying to parse the dependancies from the control file, either dpkg-gencontrol is borked or there is a syntax error in the dependancies line.
<madadam1> wols_, from mac?
<pj> wols_: but I don't know enough about the format of the dependancies to know
<cba123> I have an ubuntu box running a mdadm RAID5 shared over nfs.  Not sure why, but whenever I try to copy a file from it to another computer over scp, it starts fast, then stalls, then goes slow, and stalls, and keeps going slow and stalling.  Any ideas?
<wols_> madadam1: on ubuntu
<madadam1> wols_, how can I create a samba user?
<maredebianum> godspeak: if uncomment it in .bashrc, then it is your default, btw prog. lang = bash ;) If you run a shell already you have to source the file with ". ~¨/.bashrc" to make the changes in it effective
<wols_> madadam1: you don't need a samba user
<deokanon> thank you wols
<madadam1> wols
<madadam1> wols_, ok
<newb_> wols_: Network Manager for KDE told me "Error: invalid state", but I have no idea to start.....
<pj> anyone know what channel the debian packaging experts hang out on?  I think one of them might be able to help me.
<claviusmond> where can I find a xchat roomr?
<bazhang> #xchat claviusmond
<bazhang> !alis | pj
<ubottu> pj: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<sildenafil> claviusmond: install irssi instead
<newb_> wols_: Yesterday my internet was working, even with this info, today all stopped, my route is lost, and the interface does not starts with the system, I need do it manualy
<pj> bazhang: thanks
<madadam1> wols_, How have I to specify the position of remote mac partition?
<mobius420> greetings #ubuntu
<sildenafil> how do i deal with no public key messages
<claviusmond> #s
<claviusmond> xchat
<claviusmond> #xchat
<bazhang> claviusmond, /join #xchat
<claviusmond> im banned
<mobius420> I have a simple question...  linux seems to have some inherent security in the way executable files are dealt with by a system. Essentially the user has to mark a file to be allowed to run as a program. But sometimes this option is already selected when I download a file, for instance a game. How is that possible? Or was I wrong in assuming that all files are set to non-executable state unless otherwise specified by the user?
<Ampelbein> mobius420: file permissions can be retained by archives such as 'tar'.
<mobius420> :D  ahh  I see
<mobius420> I did not know that
<mobius420> very easy see :)
<mobius420> thanks
<sildenafil> nevermind i figured it out
<sildenafil> how do i contact the maker of a package and report an error
<bullgard4> When I right-click in Nautilus on /media/WD1.5_1/AudiobooksWD/Mark Twain/Tom Sawyer 01-02.mp3 > Open with > Banshee Media Player, Banshee 2.0.0 will play this file. But clicking in Banshee > (left pane) AudioBooks I can see in the middle pane the picture of a book with the caption: "Tom Swyer: Mark Twain: FreeClassicAudioBooks.com. Why is below it the  button "Continue Playback: Tom Sawyer...
<bullgard4> ...09-10 (0:18) is grayed out? The right-hand pane shows the item "Tom Sawyer 01-02: 26:30" highlighted.  Why does Banshee not start playing back when I click on this item?
<oCean> !bugs | sildenafil
<ubottu> sildenafil: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<sildenafil> oCean: awesome
<gr> tequilla its in every clean ubuntu unity install 11.04
<bazhang> gr what is
<Jeruvy> what plays webm video?
<Luffychin> hey guys! got a quick question
<gr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/790394
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 790394 in unity (Ubuntu) "When maximizing windows, they move onto another virtual desktop." [Undecided,Invalid]
<Luffychin> am setting up a partition so i can try out ubuntu. but it seems that a logical partition would be better. why? what should I go for?
<Erealz> i would really like to know what is the defecto way of backing up a desktop ? what would a admin do?
<nnull> ive got an OS installed on a 95 gig ext4 fs, its got 2 partitions on the end, swap and extended.. is there anyway to create another partition between the others on the ext4 partition?
<Jeruvy> Erealz: the easiest is to tar the /home dir and save it somewhere safe.
<bullgard4> Erealz: Use rsnapshot.
<mduffor> @Luffychin: Have you tried Ubuntu from a bootable CD already, just to get a feel for it?
<bazhang> gr its marked invalid, see the comment
<godspeak> can i have more than one instance of xserver running
<Erealz> guys will that include installed apps awell?
<gr> bazhang how can i
<gr> fix that
<Luffychin> mduffor, i have had it like 2 years ago. but didnt really get to try it out fully, and back then i dont remember how i partitioned. now im using a real partition software instead of windows built-in software, and this asks me if i would like it logical or not. dont really know the difference. seems like logical means that it splits the hardware resources. but why would I want that if I only
<Luffychin> can have one OS booted at a time, anyway?
<bazhang> gr read the comment, its been marked as invalid
<gr> yes i saw
<gr> but what does that mean
<Jeruvy> Erealz: no, if you want snapshots or images, use a snapshot tool as suggested or Clonezilla
<ceto> godspeak: yes
<bazhang> gr invalid, not a bug
<gr> ok but how can i fix it in ccsm
<bazhang> gr its not a bug.
<gr> yes but i dont like that
<Jeruvy> Any tools for Lucid that play webm?
<gr> maybe i can deactivate it
<bazhang> gr use classic then
<Erealz> thanx
<Erealz> ill give it a shot
<gr> Normally i would keep unity, i can fix it if i turn the number of virtual desktops from 4 to 1
<cradam> Jeruvy, stop using an ancient ubuntu
<cradam> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<gr> but this is not the right way
<Jeruvy> cradam: no.
<bazhang> cradam, thats lts
<cradam> oops sorry i thought lucid was 9.10
<gr> i will test 11.10 if it workes there
<cradam> anyone know when the next LTS is coming?
<mduffor> @Luffychin: Primary partitions are those within the first 1024 (I think) cylinders of the hard disk, and they are bootable.  The rest of the hard drive has an extended partition, and within the extended partition you can divide it up into logical partitions.  I think Ubuntu can be in one of the logical positions as long as the boot manager is in a primary partition.
<gr> cradam: 12.04 apri l 2013
<Jeruvy> 12.04
<cradam> im skipping the 11.04
<cradam> cool
<cradam> anyone know the required system specs for 12.04?
<gr> no 2012 i meant
<maredebianum> godspeak: if you login as another user additionally, then it is another X already. so yes.
<cradam> lol
<bazhang> cradam, no its too far off
<Luffychin> mduffor, alright. does a boot manager come with ubuntu? last time i think GRUB came with it
<BluesKaj> gr , wouldn't that be 2012
<BluesKaj> that's what the 12 means in the OS
<cradam> i predict a 2GHz celeron +1GB RAM wont be able to use ubuntu and i will have to use lubuntu
<bullgard4> Luffychin: Always.
<bazhang> BluesKaj, 3 years for lts
<thefeds> iTunes robbed me.
<Luffychin> thanks guys :)
<bazhang> thefeds, that has nothing to do with ubuntu
<Luffychin> here we go then..logical partition go!
<BluesKaj> bazhang, I was referring to the OS number being 12.04 LTS as being released in 2012
<bazhang> BluesKaj, yep, lag missed the comment
<mduffor> @luffychin: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Natty#Dual-Booting_Windows_and_Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> right, bazhang
<Luffychin> oh god.. one more question. what filesystem should one use?
<bazhang> Luffychin, ext4
<karta> probly things i should have done when doing dual boot with natty
<wrek-gar> is there a way to check which usb port an external drive is connected?
<Luffychin> it only gives FAT32, NTFS, Linux Ext2, Linux Ext3, Linux Swap2 and Apple HFS..
<corpsicle> hello
<Luffychin> :(
<karta> but mine turned out fine, and was a fresh install
<corpsicle> i added a user, but when su'ing to that user i cannot use x windows
 * jiltdil thinking when btrfs comes to ubunut
<corpsicle> what do i need to allow for that to work
<bazhang> jiltdil, 11.10 probably
<jiltdil> bazhang: :)
<wols_> mads-:  //ip/sharename
<bazhang> jiltdil, you can use it now, just not for /boot
<mads-> Hi - I'm rocking out with Ubuntu 9.10 here. Is there a way for me to upgrade all the way to 11.04 or can I only do it step by step?
<wols_> mads-: only step hy step
<mads-> Stupid
<gr> no 2012 i meant
<karta> just copy your data and doa  fresh install it wil be faster and cleaner
<gr> i will test 11.10 if it workes there
<Luffychin> hmm? =/
<bazhang> gr #ubuntu+1 for 11.10
<Luffychin> it only gives FAT32, NTFS, Linux Ext2, Linux Ext3, Linux Swap2 and Apple HFS.. which one would be best for ubuntu?
<sildenafil> is there a way to activate mouse in shell
<szal> Luffychin: "it only gives"?
<bazhang> Luffychin, what is "it"
<Luffychin> ah the partition manager software
<Luffychin> :p
<bazhang> Luffychin, wubi install?
<wrek-gar> is there a way to find out which usb port is being used when a drive is connected to it?
<Luffychin> bazhang, what do you mean?
<bazhang> Luffychin, from within windows
<Luffychin> im on windows now yes, but not using the built-in partition software. im using a 3rd party partition manager
<gr> bazhang
<bullgard4> wrek-gar: lsusb
<Luffychin> to partition a logical partition for ubuntu, but i dont know what filesystem to select
<gr> no the bug exist in ubuntu 11.04 unity
<bazhang> Luffychin, whats the software
<Luffychin> Paragon Partition Manager 11
<bazhang> gr its not a bug, its invalid
<Sidewinder1> Luffychin, ext 3 or ext4 will worl.
<Jeruvy> Luffychin: ext4 is the default now, but ext3 would do also.
<gr> bazhang you said that 5 times
<Luffychin> i wonder why it doesnt lemme choose ext4 then.. as this is the latest version of it >.<
<bazhang> gr you keep repeating its a bug. its not
<gr> bazhang i know that is not a bug but that really annoys me and i need a workround
<bazhang> Luffychin, use gparted or the ubuntu partition manager not that
<gr> workaround
<bazhang> gr ask in #compiz
<Luffychin> bazhang, where do I get a hold of that?
<Luffychin> and to what cost?
<bazhang> Luffychin, its free gparted live cd
<BluesKaj> Luffychin, maybe a differnt more Linux friendly partiition editor is in oreder like gparted live cd
<bazhang> 60mb iso Luffychin
<Luffychin> okay thanks, ill google it ^^
<bazhang> Luffychin, distrowatch.com
<mduffor> Question: Has anyone had trouble adding apps to the Unity launcher in Natty?  I can't seem to get Chrome to stick.  I find it in apps, drag it over, drop it, and usually it doesn't stay there, and if it does then it is gone on reboot. :-(
<karta> hrm, i can try, doing ubdates on my win partition now
<user> mduffor: I have
<fairuz> mduffor: Open the app, then right the their icon on the launcher, normmaly there's an option Keep in launcher
<Luffychin> bazhang, dont find it there. D:
<BluesKaj> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<mduffor> @fairuz:  Cool, thx.  I'll give that a try.
<bazhang> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/ Luffychin
<Luffychin> thanks
<onezeroeight> hey I have installed 11.04 using wubi dual boot. I have installed onto Drive D with 3 gb option. There are files already on Drive D via windows, how do I access these?
<wrek-gar> sudo ifconfig usb0 0.0.0.0 <- it won't let me do this command - the error message is, SIOCSIFADDR: No such device usb0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<naryfa> Hi, I installed avast to scan my windows partition. I forced architecture. Then I had to manually remove it. Now dpkg gives me that error: warning: files list file for package `avast4workstation:i386' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed. How can I correct this?
<fairuz> onezeroeight: I see all windows partitions from within Ubuntu
<fairuz> just they are not yet mounted
<kurtul> apt-get update && apt-get ugrade fails to fetch url. says: connection refused. any ideas?
<naryfa> --forget-old-unavail ?
<Luffychin> so I just run GParted with like daemon tools?
<Trill> hi, does anyone know how to set up sendmail, to send mail? i've looked everywhere but it doesn't seem like it can use SMTP in ubuntu
<onezeroeight> fairuz... I have two drives. C and D. I Installed ubuntu onto D with parition of 3gb. I want to access the files already on D. How do I do that?
<Luffychin> oh god I am such a newbie. :P haha
<bazhang> Luffychin, burn iso to cd, boot from it
<sildenafil> is there a way to check out the package version number before installing
<Luffychin> oh okay .. D:
<bullgard4> sildenafil: Yes.
<bullgard4> sildenafil: Use Synaptic.
<danger89> I people
<Luffychin> oh god, got no burning software. what would you guys recommend?
<fairuz> onezeroeight: In your file browser, you don't see the partition at the left side?
<danger89> I got a question about creating a recovery disk or partition for my customers (end-users) of Linux.
<bazhang> Luffychin, for windows? infrarecorder or the like
<onezeroeight> I see the partition for C
<onezeroeight> not for D
<Luffychin> aight,thanks ^^
<mduffor> onezeroeight: check the /host mount on your system
<naryfa> can anybody help?
<onezeroeight> mduffof l
<onezeroeight> *k thx
<jjovereats> My computer has slowed RIGHT the h3ll down. I have tried Janitor, and now my GNOME and GDM are crashy: Gnome will load a blank panel in 15 minutes, and GDM crashes to "desktop", i.e. Black. However, switching to a TTY and using the laptop (that needs repairs) as a thin-client for a desktop (that needs a separate monitor, I'm using a TV as it's screen LOL) it works using Xinit, Grandr and SSH. Nautilus works properly, but throws
<jjovereats>  an IO error when sending LARGE files across a USB adapter.
<onezeroeight> mduffor thank you :) you have answered my question expertly
<wrek-gar> sudo ifconfig usb0 0.0.0.0 <- it won't let me do this command - the error message is, SIOCSIFADDR: No such device usb0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<danger89> Is there some software which allows me for example use a clonezilla image on a bootable disk (only need a <enter> press to recovery everything including grub en MBR)??
<kurtul> why some index files may fail to download during apt update?
<mduffor> Glad to be of help :-)
<sildenafil> i get a udev error everytime i boot up, what is the best way to go about fixing udev
<jjovereats> I will try Janitor again. I wil NOT use Gtkoprhan unless someone requests it. I need help!
<sildenafil> how do i copy and paste without a mouse in a shell
<Trill> shit+insert
<Trill> i mean shift
<naryfa> Can anybody help me? I installed avast to scan my windows partition. I forced architecture. Then I had to manually remove it. Now dpkg gives me that error: warning: files list file for package `avast4workstation:i386' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed. How can I correct this?
<jjovereats> Thank you Trill for telling us that your bad word was a slip.
<danger89> ow I see clonezilla got a build-in feature to write a ISO which can be burned on a DVD
<Trill> does anyone know how to use sendmail, specifically for using php mail() function?
<Trill> i just need to smtp using php somehow..
<jjovereats> HELLO!!!!! I do actually need help here.
<oCean> jjovereats: have some patience
<bazhang> !helpme | jjovereats
<ubottu> jjovereats: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<jjovereats> bazhang: I am impatient. That is part of my mental disorder.
<maredebianum> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bazhang> jjovereats, not our problem. stay on topic too
<maredebianum> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<iksik> hello
<jjovereats> This is known, but my computer has come to a screeching halt: it only just works. I will install Lxdm and Xfce and see how things go.
<maredebianum> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<iksik> anyone know where i can find old deb packages with php 5.2.17 ?
<bazhang> maredebianum, thats enough
<oCean> maredebianum: what are you doing?
<jjovereats> Is removing (x)ubuntu-desktop OK, or will I trash the system by installing Lxdm?
<maredebianum> sorry fjor the noise, I am a chat noob
<Donna> hi everyone
<dhasenan>  I'm using ubuntu 11.04 / unity ... how do I change the $PATH used by the Alt+F2 menu?
<mduffor> @jjovereats: You can try running from a Live CD to see if it is your install or your hardware.  Did your machine start to slow down after a certain event?  If you run "top" from a command promp, what is taking up most of your CPU?
<bazhang> jjovereats, thats a metapackage will remove nothing
<Guest17442> can someone help me pls to retrive my password on lenovo w500
<maredebianum> Guest17442: what password?
<rio> hi there, is there a key to press during boot to enter the grub settings? i need to change some kernel parameter, because the backlight does not work with the newest kernel on some acer laptops
<Guest17442> when i turn on my laptop its looking for a pass
<bazhang> rio, shift
<jiltdil> <Guest17442>bios password
<jiltdil> ?
<maredebianum> rio: e is edit
<jjovereats> Ok. The thing that usually takes up most of my CPU is actually Firefox, anjd that's VERY lightweight. My PC has a 2GHz processor (AMD Sempron x64), so something must be wrong with the install. And I run a Gopher server, so I cannot let my American users down.
<Guest17442> i think yes
<Guest17442> i cant do anything
<jiltdil> <Guest17442>then put the bios password
<jiltdil> <Guest17442>r u not remmembering your password?
<oCean> Guest17442: so that is not an ubuntu issue
<mduffor> @jjovereats:  What percent of CPU is it using?  Are you loading any pages which are heavy with javascript or flash?  Do you have any plugins installed in firefox that could be eating your bandwith or CPU?
<maredebianum> Guest17442: nothing to be done about that. Look out with google for solutions (remove motherbard battery etc.)
<jiltdil> <Guest17442>ok anyway use bios cleaner perhabs it may help you
<Guest17442> i tried with battery and all instructions
<ZinePhone> I want to enter in a /home/user; but the user is another admin (I know the pass) and it is crypted, how to enter?
<oCean> Guest17442: it is not an ubuntu issue, and it's offtopic here. Maybe try ##hardware channel
<maredebianum> ZinePhone: bash -l ?
<mduffor> ZinePhone: sudo su ?
<ZinePhone> I dont know how to use the terminal, but let's try
<jjovereats> mduffor:  I often load eBay and Youtube in the same window.
<mduffor> @ZinePhone: Logoff and log back in as that user?
<_torn> hi there, just ran 'apt-get install php5' on my rackspace and it also dragged down apache and tried to start it on port 80
<maredebianum> @ZinePhone: or additionally log in as that user...
<ZinePhone> I have just use  bash -l, what it must do?
<_torn> is that normal? and how can I get rid of apache (I'm already using nginx)
<mduffor> @jjovereats:  YouTube shouldn't do that.  I have run into websites that have nasty ads that slow everything down due to how they are using flash or javascript.  Possibly use an ad blocker to see if that helps?  Well, just to test is your machine still slow after you close YouTube and eBay windows?
<Guest17442> svp password
<bazhang> !ot | Guest17442
<ubottu> Guest17442: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ZinePhone> Name of the user: Mijha, so I must use «mijha  bash -l»?
<Guest17442> i was using on the laptop ubuntu before
<jjovereats> I use ABP. So my slowdown is now GDM itself. Lxdm worked, but that's just weird that GDM needs a re-install. It works on the Debian machine!
<bazhang> Guest17442, still off topic
<Guest17442> ok
<auero> No matter how many files I delete, my second internal drive still shows 0 bytes. I emptied the trash and no difference. What could be the cause?
<ZinePhone> maredebianum, Name of the user: Mijha, so I must use «mijha  bash -l»?
<jjovereats> auero: Write-protect? Forensic SATA adapter?
<maredebianum> ZinePhone: bash -l seems not to work (wanted a login shell), try logging in on  ctrl alt F2 (-F8 or - F7: back to graphical user interface)
<Trill> does anyone know a beginners irc chat for php?
<Trill> or just any chat for php
<rypervenche> Trill: #php
<phoque_uni> Trill, or Quakenet #php
<Trill> you need an invite for that apparently
<io> it's ##php
<Trill> ok i'll try quakenet
<bazhang> !register | Trill
<ubottu> Trill: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<claviusmond> can I import networks from xchat to chatzilla?
<Mikike> hy
<ZinePhone> I dont want to login, I only want to copy the files from /home/user. The user is corrupted, so I can't login well
<maredebianum> ZinePhone: su miha might work?
<Mikike> anyone can help me pls i want install roundcube webmail?
<io> bazhang: it's not because the user isn't registered. it's because the channel is ##php not #php cc: Trill
<Mikike> :\
<io> !roundcube | Mikike
<auero> jjovereats: nope
<io> !info roundcube | Mikike
<ubottu> Mikike: roundcube (source: roundcube): skinnable AJAX based webmail solution for IMAP servers - metapackage. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.1+dfsg-7 (natty), package size 14 kB, installed size 124 kB
<bazhang> io it redirects and is +r
<ZinePhone> I'll try.
<mduffor> @auero:  Where does it show 0 bytes:  Have you tried "df -h" from the command line?
<jjovereats> Must be a mold eating your HDD auero
<rypervenche> I don't know, I'm logged into ##php, and I've never been invited before.
<bazhang> jjovereats, thats not helpful
<jjovereats> X(
<Mikike> how i can install imap server?
<bazhang> Trill, you need to register
<ZinePhone> Yes, but, now, how to copy the files? Remember that I am very very very bad with the terminal.
<auero> mduffor: df -h shows 100% but I've easily deleted over 20gb now.
<jjovereats> Auero, unmount, and remount. Check what's going on.
<mduffor> @auero:  What type of drive is it?  CD r/w drives might always show as full, but hard drives or memory sticks should show correctly
<jjovereats> Could be BD100-RE!
<auero> mduffor: it's a 2TB drive. I have 5 and this is the only one that does it. It's not even the main disk. I mean its pretty full but if I'm delting files it should be going down, no?
<ZinePhone> <maredebianum> Yes it works, but, now, how to copy the files? Remember that I am very very very bad with the terminal.
<jjovereats> What's the #ubuntu-unregged in my titlebar for?
<cba123> I have a raid5 of sata drives.  For some reason I'm not getting consistent good read/write speeds anymore.  I think some of it might be my some of the hdparms, but idk.  Any ideas?
<mduffor> @auero:  Look at the free space compared to total space instead of the percentage.  Does that number change when you delete files?
<rypervenche> ZinePhone: Learn it. Click on "Download it here" for a good PDF on learning the command line, http://linuxcommand.org/tlcl.php
<Luffychin> hmm
<Alyssa_> why is it that i can run a script manually, and it works fine, but cron runs it, and nothing happens
<Luffychin> i burned the gparted.iso to a disc but when i isnert it, it doesnt start anything. it lets me view the files tho
<mduffor> @auero: You can run "df" to just see a list of kb used
<bazhang> Luffychin, burned as data?
<AlexAnteMachina> Hi all
<Luffychin> bazhang, i chose "burn image"
<jjovereats> Hold the telephone up to the TV while the following tones play: 0300 300 300
<jjovereats> lol
<AlexAnteMachina> does anybody in here know why gwibber causes so much cpu load?
<bazhang> Luffychin, change in the bios to boot from it
<Luffychin> oh i have to reboot? =(
<Luffychin> ill do it later then, gotta get going soon
<Luffychin> thanks alot! you've really helped me out :)
<ZinePhone> please rypervenche, I only need the command.
<auero> mduffor: yes it does change. I also noticed that on this drive when I delete it says it must delete it right away compared to my other drives where it puts it in the trash
<maredebianum> ZinePhone: cp files: cp -ruv /from/there  /to/here or use rsync
<mduffor> @auero:  Yeah, if your drive is almost full it deletes right away instead of using the trash can.  So it looks like files might be deleting correctly, it's just that you have a large drive that is really, really full.
<maredebianum> ZinePhone: rsync -ravp --progress /from/here /to/backup/place
<mduffor> @auero:  No sure why it shows 0 bytes free somewhere.  Where was it giving you that info?  df is giving you what looks like correct info, right?
<nopz__> hi
<auero> mduffor: so i should keep deleting and it should eventually free up space? I'm in the process of moving the contents of this drive to another to try and reformat. Yes df is giving me the correct information. I'm seeing this in the gui file browser at the very bottom
<nopz__> After an ubuntu 10.04  installation, i have a black screen with a splashing cursor. My card is an ati readeon 6879.
<nopz__> 6870
<nopz__> There are a lot of users getting the same error but i did not managed to fix it yet :/
<mduffor> @auero:  I'm not going to give any advice on mass deleting :-) :-) :-)  But if you copy to another drive, and verify that it copied correctly, then it seem safe to delete from original drive.  I often make two backups of important stuff that I couldn't just download again.
<noah1989> hi
<auero> mduffor: It's almost done transfering over to another drive and that seems to be correctly displaying so far. Thanks for the help :)
<jkbrntot> hi noah
<noah1989> i can't get 3d graphics working  on my ATI Technologies Inc RS690 [Radeon X1200 Series]
<Lantizia> Anyone here use cdrdao?  I'm wondering what other alternatives there are for saving an entire CD (all tracks)... would dd work for example?
<noah1989> glxinfo says Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<noah1989> and dmesg | grep drm says [drm:radeon_dvi_detect] *ERROR* HDMI-A-1: probed a monitor but no|invalid EDID
<noah1989> (it keeps saying that every 5 seconds, also tried a differen monitor -> it's the same)
<maredebianum> Lantizia: dd is fine for data CDs
<raven> how to log in to a vnc session when no user is logged in?
<dr_willis> raven,  you can install a vncserver, then you just ssh in, start vncserver, then connect  via  vnc
<dr_willis> raven,  the 'share the currently visible desktop' is ONE way to yse vnc
<jkbrntot> noah what version are you using?  did it work before on another version or OS?
<Lantizia> maredebianum, sure but isn't is the case that when you tell dd to access say /dev/cdrom that it is only accessing the first track of the cd and can't therefore copy any other tracks or even the table of contents?
<raven> dr_willis, no way to start this service on startup before login of a user?
<Lantizia> *it the case
<davidmorris> Why ssh in instead of putting vncserver in rc.whatever?
<maredebianum> Lantizia: if it is audio (tracks?) then look out for a ripper program
<dr_willis> raven,   theres ways to auto-start vnc sessions that DONT share the 'current visible display'
<Lantizia> maredebianum, no I don't want to rip the audio tracks  -  your not reading
<dr_willis> davidmorris,  ifyou ssh in, you can then tunnle, or run a dozen+ vnc sessions...
<royale1223> unity is not working.. http://img825.imageshack.us/img825/7494/screenshot1s.png
<raven> dr_willis, but i need the login screen via vnc
<dr_willis> raven,  why?
<noah1989> jkbrntot: i never really tried because i used another graphics card, but now i want to get the onboard graphics running
<maredebianum> Lantizia: dd if=/dev/device copies everything from the device
<dr_willis> you can set up vnc to run any desktop, or other window managers - you dont really 'need' it to show the gdm login screen.
<raven> dr_willis, secured stand alone machine with need to login graphically
<davidmorris> oh yea, vnc dosen't come with its own crypto.
<Lantizia> maredebianum, define the device... the cd drive? the cd itself? or the first track of the cd?
<noah1989> jkbrntot: a radeon X1200 should be enough for minecraft, shouldn't it?
<dr_willis> raven,  you can do that via the ssh/vncserver trick. but if security is your convern you may want to check out freenx - YOu are going to be accessing it over the internet? or a local lan?
<dr_willis> raven,  if its a local network. you could even use sxmcp
<maredebianum> Lantizia: /dev/cdrom should do, or /dev/hdc, if that is your device name
<raven> dr_willis, only lan
<royale1223> unity is not working.. http://img825.imageshack.us/img825/7494/screenshot1s.png
<jkbrntot> noah1989, look up the requirements of  minecraft.
<dr_willis> one trick over looked with the way vnc works under gnome. is that if you ssh in, start a vnc session, the vncsession is in the background, and persistant, you can  'reattatch' to it later and its the same session.
<kurtul> is there a log file, that can show me what changes were done on network settings?
<raven> dr_willis, tnx
<dr_willis> i have no idea how well vnc works with Unity. Proberly not very well would be my guess..
<dr_willis> I always tend to use a very basic window manager with vnc.
<noah1989> jkbrntot: well.. actually i just need basic 3d graphics support on that card.
<raven> CHROME? is true crome will be standard browser in future ubuntu?
<jkbrntot> noah did you install the recommended graphics drivers?
<royale1223> Need some help here.. unity is not working.. http://img825.imageshack.us/img825/7494/screenshot1s.png
<davidmorris> dr_willis, I thought vnc was based on compressed images, so 3d effects shouldn't thow it off?
<noah1989> jkbrntot: what are the recommended ones? i installed xserver-xorg-video-ati
<dr_willis> davidmorris,  vnc has differnt type of compression, but it basically is  a lot of 'images' on the fly. so yes. special stuff can goof it up. and its not all that fast.   freenx is faster. but harder to setup. xdmcp is handy but has its own limitations
<raven> CHROME? is true crome will be standard browser in future ubuntu?
<dr_willis> raven,  go check the ubuntu blog sites perhaps?
<raven> when its true that should be a very very bad joke!!!!
<chewyTree> raven why?
<dr_willis> raven,  dosent really matter much. Install what you want.
<dr_willis> not really a 'tech support' question either. :)
<maredebianum> Lantizia: mount says for me here: /dev/sr0 on /media/cdrom0 type iso9660 (ro, ...), so you can use dd if=/dev/sr0 of=/tmp/imageofcd.iso . You can check mounting the image with mount -o loop /tmp/imageofcd.iso /tmp/tmpmount/ (create last one before)
<davidmorris> That would be nice, provided WebKit dosen't start dicking around with the liscense
<thezman60> hi I wondering when they would have video for the messagers
<royale1223> everything goes balck after a few clicks
<noah1989> jkbrntot: i didn't try the new r600g Gallium3D-based driver yet.. (just discovered that now)
<raven> i think ubuntu must not support criminal actions
<dr_willis> raven,  do you have an actual ubuntu support question?
<ashickur-noor> Haave any one install firefox 5 in Lucid?
<raven> yes
<jkbrntot> noah, looks like your graphics card worked in lucid and started to have problems in maverick
<dr_willis> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<raven> dr_willis, how to make actual ubuntu releases ready to work
<dr_willis> raven,  do you have an actual ubuntu support question?.........
<raven> its horrible what is happening with the distri
<oCean> raven: this channel is for support, not general discussion
<dr_willis> not for compaints and rants either.
<BlouBlou> raven: 1) You can use ubuntu without Unity. 2) You can try mint, which is ubuntu a bit modified
<noah1989> jkbrntot: hm.. ok i'll try that gallium thing -- maybe that works
<dr_willis> theres 50+ ubuntu variants out there i imagine..
<BlouBlou> or 3) use Kubuntu
<dr_willis> I perfer Lubuntu  :)
<raven> BlouBlou, its not only unity
<jkbrntot> noah: yeah...  make sure you read everything and have a way to revert to old version in case things go wrong
<bazhang> raven, lets move on
<madnick> My Ubuntu AMD64 install will not reboot nor power off, I've tried acpi=force, pci=reboot (pci reboot works, however it does not shut down) any ideas?
<jkbrntot> noah: also did you read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Riberty> how do i move a folder to /opt
<noah1989> jkbrntot: yeah, that's where i started
<jkbrntot> k
<BlouBlou> Riberty: sudo mv /folder1 /opt/
<BlouBlou> I think you can remove first / in folder1
<san> please help!
<BlouBlou> san: please explain your problem!
<onetwothree> san please tell us your problem
<san> internet teribly slow in 11.04 wired connection
<kurtul> i just found out something weird. my browers can access to gmail. but nothing else
<san> damn fedup from 3 days
<BlouBlou> san: you're using wifi? which one?
<san> win 7 net speed almosr 8-9times
<Riberty> BlouBlou: i moved the folder to /opt but i cant seem to launch the application "srware iron can not be run as root"
<san> i told wired
<davidmorris> san, run dmesg and put the output in pastebin.
<kurtul> gmail.com works, but google.com doesn't.
<ohzie> Riberty: Don't sudo it.
<ohzie> Riberty: It's telling you why it won't run.
<BlouBlou> Riberty: don't use sudo then
<ohzie> Riberty: If your username is riberty run "sudo chown -R riberty:riberty /opt/foldername
<omidp> can some1 help me with this article?
<omidp> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<BlackBerries> Openvpn Networking Issue - It won't let me apply settings so I am unable to connect to Work
<dr_willis> kurtul,  how about http://74.125.225.81     (googles ip)
<ohzie> Riberty: and then run it without sudo
<omidp> can some1 help me with this article? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<onetwothree> san is everything slow like web surfing and transfer or just one thing affected??
<BlouBlou> san: is a ralink?
<BlouBlou> You need to have its driver installed
<dr_willis> omidp,  the askubuntu.com site also has a new artical on that topic
<mduffor> thanks for the help all.  Gotta go.
<san> everything ok just net speed too slow torrents and even browsing
<BlackBerries> dr_willis - I am wondering if you could help with a openvpn problem?
<davidmorris> san, are you using the same browser in 7 and Ubuntu?
<onetwothree> san put sudo netstat -tulpen in terminal
<san> i cant understand youtube and facebook open in 0.5 seconds
<dr_willis> BlackBerries,  ive only rarely used vpn. so proberly not.
<san> rest in more than 2 min
<BlackBerries> dr_willis: You have any idea who could help me - the forums dont answer my question and no one here seems to even attempt to help me.
<davidmorris> san, do you use firefox in ubuntu and chrome in win7?
<BlouBlou> san: Install ralink drivers, it may help
<dr_willis> BlackBerries,  totally depends on the question. theres always the askubuntu.com site
<onetwothree> also san check which dns server you use
<BlouBlou> they are not in repos
<Riberty> idont think it worked
<ohzie> BlackBerries: They're not specifically ignoring you. They read your question and "oh I can't actually help that guy :(" and don't respond.
<ohzie> BlackBerries: out of curiosity, what is your question?
<trancegeek> i'm trying to set up an ad-hoc wifi network with ubuntu 11.04 being the host
<dr_willis> BlackBerries,  you could summarize/actually state the actual question not just 'help me with vpn'
<BlackBerries> ohzie: It would help if they knew my specific issue - and I cant be the only person who is using ubuntu 10.10 and openvpn
<darkbrand> Is there a file I can edit so that it runs everything I start gdm? Kind of like .xinitrc but for gdm
<trancegeek> when i set it up, i get no errors, but my essid from iwconfig reads ' ESSID:"" ', as in blank
<trancegeek> even though i set it
<dr_willis> BlackBerries,  post the question cleary to the askubuntu.com site and  menttion the question here.. perhaps someone can help
<dr_willis> darkbrand,  in /etc/gdm theres some files taht do that i belive.
<trancegeek> i've set up an adhoc network with this card before using networkmanager, but networkmanager doesn't work reliably, so i'm trying to use the manual method
<Rigin> hai
<san_> san> http://pastebin.com/WeqXtM8S
<san_> <san> http://pastebin.com/Wnr7uied
<san_> please help
<san_> it gets disconected everynow and then
<darkbrand> dr_willis /etc/gdm/Init/Default ?!
<Rigin> how can we install aplications in ubuntu
<oCean> !software | Rigin
<ubottu> Rigin: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<dr_willis> darkbrand,  no idea. read the contents of the files.  I recall checking them out once ages ago and putting stuff in there somewhere
<Rigin> pls contact me at +919495788191 or riginoommen@gmail.com
<san_> san> http://pastebin.com/WeqXtM8S
<san_> <san> http://pastebin.com/Wnr7uied
<dr_willis> Rigin,  package manager tools /software center works for most people.
<dr_willis> !manual | Rigin
<ubottu> Rigin: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<oCean> Rigin: what?
<san_> wired internet very slow in ubuntu 11.04 please help
<darkbrand> k thanks dr_willis
<trancegeek> can someone help me resolve this, if you look the essid is blank: http://pastebin.com/jctpPWhg
<davidmorris> san, your cards aren't malfunctioning.  That's good.
<bazhang> Rigin, read the links given
<san_> davidmorris: so now?
<Jeruvy> san_: if your network is working go to speedtest.net and run some tests.
<maredebianum> still desktop (gnome) doesn't start correctly, can somebody identify problems in this .xsession-errors? http://paste.ubuntu.com/632453/ Problem is, that touchpad input stops working, and only background image is loading, then nothing else. anybody having ideas how to debug further?
<onetwothree> san tracepath a working site fe tracepath youtube.com and after that tracepath a site that takes 3 minutes to load...also try nslookup
<BlackBerries> dr_willis: I have been told its a policy issue - and was sent to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1616355 - but that did not fix my issue.
<BlackBerries> dr_willis: I did the usual apt-get etc just for openvpn so am wondering if am missing something essential
<almostroot> Does anyone know if there's a utility to create Desktop launchers from command line?
<oCean> BlackBerries: you're still in the process of setting up the vpn?
<robik> wish i knew
<dr_willis> almostroot,  the lanchers are just .desktop files - whioch are text files you could genreate with a script or text editor i belive.  I dont recall ever seeing any special tools to 'generate' them.
<dr_willis>  for example --> /usr/share/applications/gedit.desktop
<AlexAnteMachina> does anybody in here know why gwibber causes so much cpu load?
<almostroot> dr_willis: Is the syntax of the file ubiquitous across gnome/unity?
<dr_willis> cp /usr/share/applications/gedit.desktop  ~/Desktop
<trancegeek> can someone help with this http://pastebin.com/PNru28uC
<dr_willis> almostroot,  its even the same for kde and many other wm/desktops
<BlackBerries> oCean: Yes - If you send me a private message I can explain further so it makes more sense - kinda hard to explain lol
<royale1223> unity is not working
<dr_willis> almostroot,  i think the standard/syntax  is from the freedesktop.org people
<oCean> BlackBerries: all I can do is refer you to https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/openvpn.html
<roland> hello ubuntu support.. i just installed natty and am now connecting via ssh.  how to i get color out of this?  I think somewhere in .bashrc, but don't know where..
<dr_willis> unity - i think has expanded the .desktop file and supports some other things.
<royale1223> http://img825.imageshack.us/img825/7494/screenshot1s.png
<onetwothree> for shortcuts use : ln -s /usr/share/tralala /home/tra/Desktop/tralala.desktop
<dr_willis> roland,  color out of what?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> after upgrading to 11.04 my mouse left click doesnt work after the system is idle
<almostroot> dr_willis: Great! Writing a small script to install Minecraft for users and wanted to ensure compatibility.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> after upgrading to 11.04 my mouse left click doesnt work after the system is idle suggestions?
<BlackBerries> oCean: Yeh - thats not really what I need though - meh nevermind ill just install backtrack and remove ubuntu
<royale1223> roland: add export $TREM=xterm-color to .profile
<roland> dr_willis: ssh is bland - i would like to view the terminal as it would look if i were at the console
<oCean> BlackBerries: also, there is an #openvpn channel
<dr_willis> almostroot,  im suprised the Mindcraft devs/forums dont have examples or code to do it allready
<royale1223> roland: sorry $TERM
<dr_willis> roland,  if you are refering to color ls output.. use ls --color
<dr_willis> or set a proper TERM variable and ls and other apps should use the same color settings
<RealEyes> does anyone know the term DNS cacheing?
<onetwothree> bind can do this real eyes
<royale1223> dr_willis: i have trouble with unity
<trancegeek> grr
<RealEyes> bind?
<dr_willis> RealEyes,  its where yoru machine caches the dns looks up for speed....
<san_> :( please help internet very slow in 11.04 i am new dont know much please help
<RealEyes> yes i want it again, forgot how i did it before
<trancegeek> ubuntu 'bout as stable as windows on crack
<RealEyes> it made everything faster
<dr_willis> RealEyes,  bind can work as a cacheing dns server.
<RealEyes> oh im not on ubuntu btw :)
<RealEyes> im on arch
<san_> speedtest result ping 227ms download speed 0.05mbps checking upload speed
<dr_willis> RealEyes,  check the arch wiki's then?
<bazhang> RealEyes, #archlinux
<san_> same pc if i reboot in windows 7 then ping 41 download speed 1.9mbps
<Jeruvy> san_: I'd call your network support to test your modem.
<RealEyes> i just havent asked there yet
<dr_willis> they will proberly say check their wiki....
<bazhang> RealEyes, dont ask here for support with arch
<san_> Jeuvy: why? modem is related with os?
<royale1223> san_: probably something is using up your bandwidth
<Mion> RealEyes: ##networking
<kurtul> dr_willis: sorry, i lost my connection, so couldn't reply. my chrome can connect to gmail.com, but cannot connect to google.com or 74.125.225.81. and firefox cannot connect to anything
<dr_willis> san_,  testing it with a live cd, from differnt disrtos would be an interesting test also.
<san_> royale1223: how do i find
<RealEyes> i wasnt asking for arch support
<onetwothree> if it works in windows it should work also in linux.networking is the same
<yossef> hi, did some ever install BonkEnc on ubuntu?
<yossef> someone*
<RealEyes> i was just asking if anyone heard the phrase ;)
<bazhang> !ot | RealEyes
<ubottu> RealEyes: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<onetwothree> san_ try tracepath somesite
<dr_willis> kurtul,  you cant connect to the thing via ip? that would point to some very weird network issues.
<royale1223> !iptraf | san_
<san_> dr_willis: already tested in 11.04 live cd i think i will hav to switch bak to older os
<royale1223> !iptraf
 * RealEyes trudges off
<dr_willis> san_,  could be some weird network driver bug.
<dr_willis> san_,  search the forums and the askubuntu.com site -  and mention your exact card brand/module/chipset perhaps.
<roland> royale1123: tried the .profile mod just now.. i'm connecting via SecureCRT in Windows - all it does is split into either Normal or Bold
<Jeruvy> san_: I didn't see your comment about Win7.
<dr_willis> roland,  its proberly not setting a proper TERM, or its not set to work as a  console/xterm
<royale1223> roland: if you need ls colors use the method dr_willis mentioned
<almostroot> dr_willis: Looks like it's Ubuntu specific and makes me sad.
<dr_willis> ls --color=always
<xexaxo_> hi guys, is there any/many people helping out in launchpad in here?
<dr_willis> almostroot,  what is?
<almostroot> dr_willis: The provided scripts I've found to install Minecraft.
<royale1223> roland: are you talking of PS1 colors?
<xangua> !anyone | xexaxo_
<ubottu> xexaxo_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<dr_willis> almostroot,  I dont follow.. but i dont put to much effort into minecraft.. sorry.
<bullgard4> When I right-click in Nautilus on /media/WD1.5_1/AudiobooksWD/Mark Twain/Tom Sawyer 01-02.mp3 > Open with > Banshee Media Player, Banshee 2.0.0 will play this file. But clicking in Banshee > (left pane) AudioBooks I can see in the middle pane the picture of a book with the caption: "Tom Swyer: Mark Twain: FreeClassicAudioBooks.com. Why is below it the  button "Continue Playback: Tom Sawyer...
<bullgard4> ...09-10 (0:18) is grayed out? The right-hand pane shows the item "Tom Sawyer 01-02: 26:30" highlighted.  Why does Banshee not start playing back when I click on this item?
<xexaxo_> I would like to point out a few things and if possible for someone to create a wiki page
<royale1223> !info iptraf
<ubottu> iptraf (source: iptraf): Interactive Colorful IP LAN Monitor. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0-7ubuntu0.11.04 (natty), package size 144 kB, installed size 732 kB
<almostroot> No worries. Thanks for your help.
<xexaxo_> ubottu: thanks, I personally do not have quest
<ubottu> xexaxo_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xexaxo_> hehe
<roland> royale1123: I guess I'm talking about ls, pico, lots of things.. for instance, in ssh ls will split into two colors, but it should be many more.  the same with pico
<xexaxo_> omw... so the "issue is"
<bazhang> xexaxo_, /join #launchpad
<Jeruvy> xexaxo_: you should perhaps post your ideas on Launchpad in the section "Launchpad Itself"
<dr_willis> roland,  and if you    -->   echo $TERM    it says what exactly?
<xexaxo_> k thx guys
<san> some people say disable ipv6 how?
<dr_willis> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<BlackBerries> Can anyone make sense of - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1616355 - I followed what it has said but has not fixed my issue so am not sure what I have done is correct. It's a network manager policy issue.
<roland> dr_willis: hm, vt100.. should have checked that.  I used the export $TERM=x-term-color, but it didn't change $TERM
<dr_willis> disabling ipv6 was a common 'fix' a long time back.. not near as common an issue as it was...
<omidp> @dr_willis did u chekc that link i posted?
<yossef> someone for BonEnc ?
<royale1223> dr_willis: please take allok at this. Tell me what you think. http://img825.imageshack.us/img825/7494/screenshot1s.png
<dr_willis> roland,  coyt just set it to be 'xterm' perhaps..
<dr_willis> roland,  also your ssh client may have some settings.
<dr_willis> royale1223,  i have so many gfx issues with unity and my nvidia system. I dont use unity any more.
<roland> dr_willis: seems vt100 wants to stay no matter what i do..
<dr_willis> roland,  its  'export TERM='  not       $TERM=
<dr_willis> :)
<evilbug> is it possible to save firefox stored passwords and restore them after a fresh system install?
<milamber> has anyone here installed the zotero sync server locally?
<trancegeek> anyone able to help with this? my essid is still blank http://pastebin.com/PNru28uC
<royale1223> dr_willis: edit .profile, add "export $TERM=xterm-color"
<royale1223> oops
<dr_willis> royale1223,  its 'export TERM=thetermyouwant'
<dr_willis> $TERM prints the value of TERM.
<royale1223> thanks for correcting me
<dr_willis> well thats not totally right.. :) but close enough
<xangua> evilbug: you can export fx settings with FEBE addon, i just use Sync
<royale1223> :)
<dr_willis> variable name is 'TERM'  - variables Contents are accessed via TERM
<roland> dr_willis: okay, yeah.. that changed the echo $TERM result, but still i'm not seeing a change in the color behavior.. :(
<dr_willis> variable name is 'TERM'  - variables Contents are accessed via $TERM
<dr_willis> whatever ssh client you are using alwso proberlky needs set correctly.
<dr_willis> I have no issues with putty uin windows and using color codes.
<evilbug> xangua: but is it possible to just save whatever settings files in bin or wherever and simply overwrite them over the new install while having it work as it previously did?
<roland> it looks like ANSI colors should be supported.. hm.
<dr_willis>  willis@Cowbuntu:~$ export TERM=xterm && echo $TERM
<royale1223> roland: add line PS1='\[\033[01;31m\]\u\[\033[01;36m\]@\[\033[01;32m\]\h\[\033[01;33m\]:\[\033[01;33m\]\w\n\[\033[01;31m\]\$ \[\033[00;32m\]'
<royale1223> to .profile
<roland> wow
<dr_willis> color bash prompts now? :)
<roland> that looks like a whole lot of .. somethin
<dr_willis>  just sets a fancy color prompt
<coldpizza72i> how do i uninstall gdm
<royale1223> :)
<dr_willis> coldpizza72i,  why do you need to?  'sudo apt-get remove gdm'
<royale1223> red, cyan, green, yellow with green output roland
<coldpizza72i> dr_willis: what will happen if i do that
<dr_willis> coldpizza72i,  it uninstalls gdm... like you asked.....
 * dr_willis is puzzled.
<coldpizza72i> what is gdm
<dr_willis> coldpizza72i,  why did you ask how to Uninstall it then?
<royale1223> gnome desktop manager
<bazhang> coldpizza72i, why do you want to remove it if you dont know what it is
<dr_willis> GDM -= the login screen  basically.
<roland> must be secureCRT
<roland> putty looks good
<coldpizza72i> im having some problems with my computer crashing....is there a log file anywhere?
<dr_willis> roland,  i says its proberly the client settings doing somthign weird. it proberly has some TERM settings of its own as to what to emulate.
<roland> ok cool
<roland> that was helpful guys
<roland> thank you
<royale1223> coldpizza72i: cat /var/log/syslog | tail
<coldpizza72i> how do i authorize myself to run the X server in ssh
<dr_willis> you normally dont run X over ssh.. but specific X clients.. that get forwared to your local machines X server..
<FlameTai1_> I'm gay
<oCean> FlameTai1_: do you have a support question?
<coldpizza72i> i cant just "startx"
<royale1223> coldpizza72i: nope
<dr_willis> coldpizza72i,  try it and see... as i mentioned.. you run spefific X applications.. not the whole X server...
<FlameTai1_> oCean, sorry that was my fucking girlfriend.
<tuv> 11.04 classic desktop. the desktop keeps getting frozen every few hours. computer still working: i can C-A-F1 to a working console, but the desktop turns into an image with a moving mouse
<oCean> FlameTai1_: control your language please
<dr_willis> coldpizza72i,  IF you ahve the system set up right you can ssh to a remote box, run somthing like 'gedit' and  have it appear locally...
<bazhang> FlameTai1_, no cursing
<IdleOne> !language | FlameTai1_
<ubottu> FlameTai1_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<soreau> coldpizza72i: What are you accomplish by running X over ssh?
<Kazilla> coldpizza72i: you can have a look at xrdp or xdmcp.
<nopz__> Anyone can help with post ububuntu install and black screen with a splashing dash ? Please.
<nopz__> ubuntu*
<bullgard4> When I right-click in Nautilus on /media/WD1.5_1/AudiobooksWD/Mark Twain/Tom Sawyer 01-02.mp3 > Open with > Banshee Media Player, Banshee 2.0.0 will play this file. But clicking in Banshee > (left pane) AudioBooks I can see in the middle pane the picture of a book with the caption: "Tom Swyer: Mark Twain: FreeClassicAudioBooks.com. Why is below it the  button "Continue Playback: Tom Sawyer...
<bullgard4> ...09-10 (0:18) is grayed out? The right-hand pane shows the item "Tom Sawyer 01-02: 26:30" highlighted.  Why does Banshee not start playing back when I click on this item?
<royale1223> nopz__: same issue here
<royale1223> :( beats me
<maredebianum> tuv: maybe similar to my problem, touchpad stops working while login and only background image shows up, dmesg says [drm:drm_mode_getfb] *ERROR* invalid framebuffer id
<coldpizza72i> any idea why my ssh connection just became really laggy
<nopz__> royale1223: didn't you managed to make it running ?
<trancegeek> http://pastebin.com/PNru28uC why is my essid still blank?
<royale1223> nopz__: http://img825.imageshack.us/img825/7494/screenshot1s.png
<Guest15748> is it ok to use 11.10 on macbook 7,1 with the appropriate Mactel ppa's?
<nopz__> royale1223: I can't even boot, after install i get a splashing dash.
<oCean> Guest15748: 11.10 is still first alpha release, discussion in #ubuntu+1
<royale1223> nopz__: aha i see, diffrent issue then.
<bullgard4> Guest15748: No. Use a more sgtable version
<bullgard4> Guest15748: No. Use a more stable version
<trancegeek> clueless
<trancegeek> all of you
<lucky__> i dont know
<oCean> trancegeek: please stop pasting such comments
<trancegeek> i'm not pasting such comments
<trancegeek> french are surrendur monkeys, who agrees?
<tuv> maredebianum: nope. that is not my problem. no suspecious messages in syslog here. mouse stays working, but has no effect on the desktop
<bazhang> trancegeek, thats enough
<royale1223> !lanuage | trancegeek
<royale1223> !language | trancegeek
<ubottu> trancegeek: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<tuv> trying: http://superuser.com/questions/282746/natty-freezes-constantly-after-install
<dougl> is there a channel like this for windows on any servers?
<bazhang> dougl, ##windows
 * dougl is looking for vu meters for windows machine to monitor the audio out put = suggestions?
<dougl> bazhang, thanks
<leo_> hello world
<trancegeek> can someone help me with this? http://pastebin.com/tspUYzV4
<cuddlefish> trancegeek: !offtopic
 * cuddlefish has forgotten how to operate the bot <<
<cuddlefish> !offtopic | trancegeek
<ubottu> trancegeek: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cuddlefish> aha1
<royale1223> trancegeek: try in #networking
<FiReSTaRT> finally running maverick on that little netbook... just installing the nvidia driver and it will be good to go for the user :)
<leo_> ubuntu is a very good distribution
<cuddlefish> leo_: not going to get much objection to that in here :P
<solayagim> :)
<oCean> !afk > ceed^`away
<ubottu> ceed^`away, please see my private message
<FiReSTaRT> leo_: definitely no objections for 10.10 and down ;)
<soreau> oCean: Changing nick to show away is preferred over away messages, which actually post a message into the channel
<oCean> soreau: both public /away messages or nick changes is strongly discouraged on Ubuntu IRC channels
<jemadux> what is the blueprints ?
<soreau> oCean: I could see where excessive nick changes would be a problem but *shrug*
<leo_> What ??
<skywalker294> Anyone know how to fix a freeze in this program? Every time I go to Network = Channels, the program freezes
<Caterpillar> burp
<IdleOne> !blueprints > jemadux
<ubottu> jemadux, please see my private message
<solayagim> what program skyguy?
<royale1223> oCean: http://img825.imageshack.us/img825/7494/screenshot1s.png . How do I fix this?
<oCean> soreau: nickchange or away messages - repeated use of either of them may result in a ban
<skywalker294> this Ubuntu Gnome IRC Chat
<leo_> me too
<oCean> royale1223: sorry, no clue - i don't use unity
<royale1223> !info skyguy > solayagim
<leo_> i use maverick
<royale1223> oCean: thanks
<soreau> oCean: Well it's pretty common on irc to change nick to show status. Away messages that actually post a message into channels are an annoying client feature
<leo_> and i have Ubuntu Gnome IRC Chat
<Kazilla> does anyone know how to send mail with php in ubuntu?
<royale1223> !info skyguy
<ubottu> Package skyguy does not exist in natty
<solayagim> :))
<leo_> goodbye
<soreau> royale1223: Try unity --replace
<fairuz> royale1223: that's a weird desktop, with blank rectangles
<solayagim> for guys who don't know english
<Gomaaz> yaboot experts here?
<solayagim> skyguy is not a program but the nickname of the skywalker :)
<royale1223> soreau: i cant get a prompt
<royale1223> fairuz: beats me
<pc500|2> Trying to isntall 11.04 off cd image edevd-work[132]: -- /bin/modprobe -bv pvi.... "unexpected exit with statis 0x0009"
<skywalker294> Using Ubuntu 64 Bit Lucid 10.04, XChat Gnome IRC Chat program
<pc500|2> then it says something about udevd worker failed due to 180 second timeout, and the rest is history.  I can't install
<soreau> royale1223: If Alt+F2 doesn't work, go to a tty and run 'DISPLAY=:0 unity --replace'
<solayagim> pc500|2, check the file's MD5 and burn again
<royale1223> soreau: okay
<pc500|2> I see it all over: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1758080  but it says failed to boot -- not fail to install
<royale1223> soreau: i'l try that
<pc500|2> (and nobody has a solution).
<abstrakt> anyone know of a GUI FTP client that will accept/use public key pairs for SFTP?
<abstrakt> winscp does this, but filezilla does not
<abstrakt> and i don't think they have winscp for linux :)
<Toph2> solay
<abstrakt> also, how do I find the size, on disk, of a folder?
<fairuz> In GRUB, how to change the order of the OSes?
<Toph2> solayagim,,, once you have an iso file downloaded, how do you check its MD5?
<fairuz> or set the default OS that will loaded if no choice has been made
<SeanB94> im haveing problems doing the system update
<soreau> fairuz: Very carefully ;)
<IdleOne> abstrakt: du -h ~/Downloads
<solayagim> Toph2, try md5sum filename.iso on cli
<d4vey> abstrakt, you mean... you want to know the size of a folder in an ubuntu system?
<fairuz> soreau: ^^
<soreau> fairuz: You could just edit /boot/grub/grub.conf but this file may be overwritten by any upgrade
<soreau> fairuz: The config files it uses to generate grub.conf are in /etc/grub/* and /etc/default/grub
<soreau> ! grub2 | fairuz
<ubottu> fairuz: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<abstrakt> d4vey, in the terminal, yes
<abstrakt> d4vey, and actually i'm not 100% if this is ubuntu, all i know is that it's linux
<abstrakt> my personal computer from which I eam speaking to you is Ubuntu 10.10
<abstrakt> but i don't know what this server is
<SeanB94> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<SeanB94> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<soreau> abstrakt: IdleOne's suggestion should work..
<soreau> SeanB94: Did you try the command it gave you?
<SeanB94> yes
<soreau> and?
<d4vey> abstrakt, in a terminal, type du -sh /directory
<SeanB94> dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0127' near line 0: newline in field name `#padding'
<d4vey> and try $ uname -rv
<fairuz> soreau: I'll take a look at that config file
<soreau> SeanB94: Try moving that file to a safe location, then rerun the command
<IdleOne> abstrakt: "lsb_release -a" should tell you what OS you are running. if it isn't ubuntu you may want to join the appropriate channel but "du -h ~/Downloads" will show you the (d)isk(u)sage -(h) human readable of /home/username/Downloads
<d4vey> doing this you should learn something about your system ;)
<abstrakt> IdleOne, awesome thanks
<abstrakt> why is is called lsb_release?
<abstrakt> i thought it was supposed to just be in /etc/release
<dr_willis> Linux Software base
<dr_willis> !lsb
<ubottu> The Linux Standard Base, or LSB, is a joint project by several Linux distributions under the organizational structure of The Free Standards Group to standardize the internal structure of Linux-based operating systems. The LSB is based on the POSIX specification, the Single UNIX Specification, and several other open standards, but extends them in certain areas.
<dr_willis> standard base. :)
<solayagim> please don't ask abstrakt
<abstrakt> ah, nice, ok thx dr_will
<simbioz_> hi
<solayagim> hi
<SeanB94> soreau it wont let me delete the file
<solayagim> simbioz
<sammmy> Why am I asked for my password a lot to authenticate for certain actions like installing something from the software center?
<soreau> SeanB94: I said move to a safe location, not delete..
<IdleOne> sammmy: to make sure that you (administrator) wants to install tha
<IdleOne> that*
<SeanB94> i moved it but its still there
<dr_willis> sammmy,  its a security feature. only the sudo/admin user can do specific things
<misterimpatient> Is it okay to just ask a question or is there a queue?
<dr_willis> ask away misterimpatient
<sammmy> so every time I see that, it's because I'm doing a sudo?
<solayagim> Don't ask ask misterimpatient just ask :)
<royale1223> !question | misterimpatient
<ubottu> misterimpatient: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<maredebianum> after installing unity, I can login again into unity, synaptics touchpad still stops working after few seconds. Any ideas how to disable/debug synaptics?
<SeanB94> i have moved it to my desktop but the file is still there
<misterimpatient> I am running 11.04 off USB. I can see and connect to my wireless network but have no internet accessibility
<soreau> misterimpatient: What do you have for nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf?
<SeanB94> sean@ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<SeanB94> dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0127' near line 0: newline in field name `#padding'
<jethrot> apache2 -M reports "bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}"
<simbioz_> I am using ubuntu 11.04 with gnome classic. I was browsing the web with firefox 5 when suddently the system got frozen. Apparently just the X, because right now I am logged through ssh from another machine. I checked the Xorg.0.log and found nothing except lots of modelines at the end of the file. I also killed firefox and the desktop keeps unresponsive. My question is: How can I find out what got wrong?
<misterimpatient> soreau: The file is empty except for a comment at the top
<royale1223> misterimpatient: can you ping other ips , eg. 8.8.8.8
<soreau> misterimpatient: Well, that is likely your problem
<soreau> misterimpatient: Can you ping 8.8.8.8 while connected?
<misterimpatient> royale1223: cannot ping anything
<soreau> misterimpatient: Not even 8.8.8.8?
<nobitanobi> What's the best way to install an Apache server in Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<royale1223> pastebin ifconfig misterimpatient
<soreau> ! apache | nobitanobi
<ubottu> nobitanobi: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<misterimpatient> soreau: 8.8.8.8 network is unreachable
<nobitanobi> soreau: thanks.
<royale1223> try 'ping 8.8.8.8' from terminal
<royale1223> http://askubuntu.com/questions/50541/unity-displaying-bad-colors-why-how-can-i-fix-it
<misterimpatient> royale1223 pastebin command not found
<Habstinat> Is this method still relevant/does it work? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=166624
<royale1223> !paste | misterimpatient
<ubottu> misterimpatient: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<soreau> Habstinat: Should work, try it
<royale1223> misterimpatient: use pastebin and paste output of 'ifconfig'
<spacebug-> why can't I run program xkill from unitys "run command" (F2) ?
<spacebug-> alt+F2 that is
<solayagim> he does not even know pastebin is a command or not but trying to resolve an issue on console i must admit you guys has a lot issue here
<misterimpatient> royale1223 tnx. I have to do some reading clearly. back when I am more up to speed.
<misterimpatient> solayagim: you got that right! cheers
<mrdeb> spacebug-: you can open terminal and type it
<royale1223> solayagim: New to irc doesnt mean you are new to ubuntu
<spacebug-> mrdeb: yes I know, but I wanted to know why I can't run it from "run command"
<royale1223> mightymizo: okay
<maredebianum> got desktop running again by: aptitude remove xserver-xorg-input-synaptics gsynaptics
<spacebug-> same path as any other program I can run
<mrdeb> spacebug-: it's prbably turned off so people dont misused it
<cordell> Is there any stock market software availble for linux that you people would recommend?
<roasted> Can anybody tell me what this kernel panic means? I'm having a hardware issue on my laptop and I can't figure out what it is. Can anybody read this and tell me if it is giving any sort of indication on what the problem is? http://pastebin.com/V4DE6KW4
<abstrakt> cordell, yup, it's called etrade.com
<abstrakt> it's crossplatform
<spacebug-> you know where I can enable all ?
<abstrakt> roasted, it means you're screwed, essentially
<roasted> abstrakt, haha, how so?
<madnick> Could anyone tell me how to fix: "reboot not tainted", and be able to reboot?
<dr_willis> spacebug-,  could be somthing odd to do with the alt-f2 dialog loseing focus.  ive never really used xkill except in a terminal, you can make a launcher for it i imagine
<abstrakt> roasted, hard to say, could be a lot of things
<abstrakt> roasted, but kernel panic is one of those thing's that's Not Good (TM)
<tiago> anyone knows of a tool to cut a figure from a pdf file?
<abstrakt> tiago, photoshop?
<Habstinat> soreau: I did. Here is my blacklist file: http://pastebin.com/CjTWK8JU And here is my output of lsmod after rebooting: http://pastebin.com/XrWeNyCY Any ideas?
<tiago> abstrakt: simpler than that, a software that may work also as a pdf viewer naturally
<tiago> analogous to what adobe does
<dr_willis> adobe has  their pdf viewer for linux i thouight.
<soreau> roasted: Looks like a possible bug in the i915 module. Can you reliably reproduce this panic?
<dr_willis> may not have the same featureset
<tiago> hum
<roasted> abstrakt, my issue is linux just stops responding. If I reboot, sometimes it says the ssd isn't found at the bios level, which tells me its a motherboard or hard drive issue, but I'm not sure what.
<roasted> soreau, I cannot reproduce it on my own. It happens randomly. 1 or 2 times a day if I use the laptop heavily enough.
<abstrakt> ahh, you have an ssd then
<roasted> yes I do
<abstrakt> new fangled do-dads are not treated kindly by linux
<mrdeb> roasted: do you like it
<roasted> abstrakt, the ubuntu disk utility says the SMART data is healthy on it, however it self cancels if I try to run an extended test.
<abstrakt> roasted, learn this lesson and remember it well... repeat after me "I will always remain at least a few years behind current hardware technology"
<roasted> abstrakt, I disagree. they run dang well on ubuntu. :)
<spacebug-> dr_willis: I now say it was an open bug so I filled in "this bug affects me"
<roasted> abstrakt, hundreds of users report great success with this laptop on ubuntu, mint, fedora, etc.
<roasted> mrdeb, like what? the laptop?
<fengdao>  kao  ]
<abstrakt> roasted, except you, apparently :P
<SeanB94> sean@ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<SeanB94> dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0127' near line 0: newline in field name `#padding'
<Habstinat> soreau: And here is the output of the modprobe method: http://pastebin.com/tgdWr0Z2
<roasted> abstrakt, yep. :(
<roasted> abstrakt, I also did a 16 hour memtest, no errors.
<roasted> abstrakt, I hope its just the hard drive. because the one I bought is like 3x faster anyway.
<roasted> abstrakt, some users reported a loose connection being the issue too, but I reseated it, same thing.
<mrdeb> roasted: what do you need with your ssd
<solayagim> get a room for your chat please
<soreau> roasted: Well try booting with i915.dontloadme=1 which should prevent the intel module from loading, then you can test if it still happens
<roasted> abstrakt, if its a motherboard, I'm screwed, unless I buy a cr-48 on ebay
<solayagim> this is help channel
<roasted> mrdeb, what do you mean what do I need?
<dr_willis> CR-48 those 'test' machines given out by gioogle?
<soreau> Habstinat: Hmm, not sure but you can boot with i915.dontloadme=1 to prevent it from loading..
<iridium> roasted, ask in #hardware too
<roasted> iridium, I did
<abstrakt> weird, i thought this was a porn channel, boy was I wrong... oh well, pip pip cheerio then
<soreau> Habstinat: I would try adding i915 to /etc/blacklist directly
<SeanB94> could someone help me please
<xSmurf> hey all, does anyone know how to remove advertising of workgroup/host in avahi without completely disabling ahavi (as that breaks some client functionality)?!?
<sammmy> When I'm logging in, the mouse settings are set to default. This is annoying because I'm expecting the cursor to move faster because I set the cursor acceleration to be faster.
<dr_willis> SeanB94,  load up that file in an editor see if anything seems weird.
<sammmy> How do I fix this?
<soreau> Habstinat: I mean /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<SeanB94> it  does its missing 2 letters
<SeanB94> u want me to pastebin it dr_willis ?
<Habstinat> soreau: Thanks. I'll try that.
<dr_willis> SeanB94,  You could pastebin it for the channel to look at.. sounds like either a bad download. or filesystem curruption
<soreau> sammmy: Did you run something as root? Could be a permissions issue where it can't save the settings
<siavoshkc> sammmy: Xconfig?
<dr_willis> users can have their own individual mouse accell settings  what would override the system settings i thouight
<Hormonal> hello good people of linux, i have a question :P
<soreau> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<SeanB94> http://pastebin.com/d0hU3Ttf
<Hormonal> sorry... XD Soo... Is it possible to use mic connector for headphone connector in Ubuntu, if so, how?
<Hormonal> mic connector as a headphone connector*
<Habstinat> soreau: So I add i915.dontloadme=1 to the end of the boot parameters (after "splash")?
<Hormonal> Gawd, my Engrish is just terrible. :D
<soreau> Habstinat: correct
<sammmy> soreau: the settings are saved when I log in. It's only at the login screen does the mouse settings return to their defaults.
<SeanB94> http://pastebin.com/d0hU3Ttf is the /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0127
<Hormonal> My headphone jack broke and a piece is stuck in the headphone connector, so...
<nacer_00> Is there a program like SQLDumpSplitter
<nacer_00> To split the databases on ubuntu ?
<Hormonal> "sighs"
<nobitanobi> I just installed apache, but when trying to create a php file into /var/www it says I don't have permissions too.  I see everything is owned by the root there, so my question is: "What's the best structure to have /var/www? creating symlinks to a folder that I have permissions, or ?" Thanks
<soreau> sammmy: Not sure in that case..
<soreau> Hormonal: No. At the hardware level a mic jack is for input and headphone jack is for output.
<Hormonal> Darn it.
<dr_willis> Hormonal,  some sound cards support that sort of feature. but if parts are still stuck in it......    but ive never seen the 'flexiable' port setup work under linux either..
<soreau> Hormonal: Personally, I'd try to extract the broken male jack from the female jack
<dr_willis> Hormonal,  no jacks on the front/rear?
<Hormonal> Nope... :(
<Hormonal> And I tried to extract it. Its stuck. T.T
<soreau> Hormonal: It may require some clever tooling
<SeanB94> and this problem is causeing me not to be able to use anything flash or youtube
<edbian> Am I still here?
<soreau> SeanB94: Obviously you want to fix it but as dr_willis mentioned, it sounds like either a bad download. or filesystem corruption
<soreau> SeanB94: Or even a physical drive failure. Do you see anything interesting in 'dmesg' output?
<SeanB94> dmesg? as in sudo dmesg
<soreau> SeanB94: No, just dmesg
<dr_willis> no need to use sudo with dmesg   that ive ever seen
<soreau> You should never use sudo or run anything as root unless you know why you need to
<dr_willis> I dont see how the apt package issue is making you not able to use flash,. or youtube..
<dr_willis> unless you mean its keepin you from insstalling flashh
<SeanB94> yes that is  what i mean
<soreau> dr_willis: It's a rather serious issue nonetheless; I wouldn't worry about much else until it's resolved
<SeanB94> im trying to update the flash
<Habstinat> soreau: Added i915 to the blacklist and as a boot parameter, and here's my lsmod: http://pastebin.com/qX0xruxF
<dr_willis> SeanB94,  rename that file. perhaps..  or edit that last line to be padding also..
<Hormonal> There's also a third connector. But I have no idea what its for.
<soreau> Habstinat: Well i915 isn't loaded.. and that's what you were after, right?
<dr_willis> Hormonal,  front/rear speakers normally
<Hormonal> Its Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Li 3710i laptop.
<Mitchell> can someone help me? Got a new Samsung laptop - I'm trying to install ubuntu over windows 7, but every time I boot to the USB drive OR a CD, all that happens is that it just hangs after I make my selection.
<dr_willis> Mitchell,  whats your video chipset?
<soreau> Mitchell: Did you check the md5sum of the image you downloaded?
<Hormonal> Front/rear speakers?
<xxmmaann> hi
<Mitchell> soreau I've tried multiple downloads
<soreau> Hormonal: It could be line I/O or anything
<dr_willis> Hormonal,  yes... front left/ruight  rear left/right...
<Mitchell> dr_willis, its both an nvidia chipset and an intel hd, it has both.
<soreau> Mitchell: That doesn't answer the question
<SeanB94> i have tryed to but it tells me primision denied
<Hormonal> So is it posible to use that connector for headphones?
<dr_willis> Mitchell,  try the 'nomodeset' option.. and those dual gpu  things are known to have issues...
<Hormonal> Tell me that it is. XD
<soreau> SeanB94: dmesg tells you permission denied??
<dr_willis> Hormonal,  why havent you alrleady tried it?
<aricz> If the connector is the same, yessssss
<Mitchell> how do i set that option?
<bampersand> hey guys, i'm wanting to manipulate live video from webcam and i'm not sure what's the best way to go about doing this, basically i'm wanting to determine whether i'm lying on my bed or not (the webcam is pointing at the bed all the time)
<soreau> Mitchell: It's a parameter you pass to the kernel
<SeanB94> no what dr_willis  tould me to do
<dr_willis> Mitchell,  at the bootup of the cd. hit space when you see a little man icon at the bottom. its in the f5 or f6 options
<Hormonal> I did... It doesn't work.
<Mitchell> dr_willis, i get two options: try ubuntu and install ubuntu
<Mitchell> and i select one
<Mitchell> and it just hangs after that.
<dr_willis> Hormonal,  ive seen under windows where somehow the cards can detect whats in the  plugs
<soreau> bampersand: That's a very vague question. What does it have to do with ubuntu exactly?
<dr_willis> Mitchell,  BEFOR you get there..you should havec some sort of option screen.
<Mitchell> I have Intel HD Graphics and a GeForce GT520M.
<SeanB94> http://pastebin.com/f0b3jVAg is the dmesg
<Mitchell> okay, I'll try again.
<Hormonal> Hmmm....
<Mitchell> dr_willis, it doesn't tell me to press anything
<copumpkin> I installed ubuntu on a usb key with aufs for root, and the root seems to be corrupted. Anyone know what to do about it? fsck for aufs doesn't seem to be available
<dr_willis> Mitchell,  tap the space key as it boots up. i recall the icon/logo at the bottom of a man and a keyboard. It dosent SAY anything...
<Mitchell> but I should press F6 and type in nomodeset?
<Mitchell> okay.
<dr_willis> space --> then F keys
<Mitchell> okay
<xxmmaann> i have a problem with my webcam  --- sometimes when i open webcam with gyache (yahoo messenger for linux) or other program i need to restart to get my webcam work
<Mitchell> it isn't even booted up yet.
<Mitchell> it isn't installed i mean.
<dr_willis> some other ubuntu variants allready show the option screen. like the way the older releases dis
<dr_willis> Mitchell,  this is on the live cd.. yes... you can enable the nomodeset option
<Mitchell> Okay
<Mitchell> let me burn another.
<dr_willis> I have to do this for all my nvidia box's
<xxmmaann> :-D
<dr_willis> burn? why burn?
<SeanB94> sorea here is the dmesg  http://pastebin.com/f0b3jVAg
<Mitchell> i mean copy over to the flash drive
<Mitchell> i formatted it and tried mint
<Mitchell> and mint did the same thing.
<soreau> SeanB94: Yea I don't like those ext4 deleting unreferenced file node messages
<dr_willis> If i put the iso on the flash drive. You can enable the nomodset option from the syslinux.cfg files also.. somehow..
<bampersand> soreau: yes sorry for that, basically i was unsure where as to ask the question, i'm using ubuntu so i just though i'd ask here. i'm not hoping for the webcam to recognise it's me etc, i just simply want to know when (and then trigger a script) when i'm on the bed
<soreau> SeanB94: Does this happen on a live cd? Have you tried reinstalling ubuntu if that's an option?
<dr_willis> i always make it the default on my flash drives
<xxmmaann> any ideas please?
<Mitchell> dr_willis i will try editing that file.
<BluesKaj> !alternate > Mitchell
<ubottu> Mitchell, please see my private message
<xxmmaann> :-/
<dr_willis> The alternative installer cd. may be easier to get to that menu also..
<SeanB94> i have not tryed reinstalling bc i dont want to lose all of my files and settings
<soreau> bampersand: Look into a library such as opencv
<dr_willis> it may not even be needed on the alt-cd
<sammmy> I need a tip on speeding up my trackpad's click response.
<soreau> bampersand: Does stuff like headtracking from webcam etc
<bampersand> okay thanks soreau
<maredebianum> bampersand look at this: https://launchpad.net/flodiedi/
<sammmy> It seems like it takes 500ms to respond to my taps as a click.
<Hormonal> How would you extract the piece of jack from female connector? XD
<Hormonal> Its no use... :S
<soreau> samitheberber: Sounds like a driver issue
<sammmy> Are there settings for the trackpad in the gconf?
<xxmmaann> ????
<SeanB94> how would i edit the file i forget the command dr_willis
<soreau> samitheberber: Look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bampersand> thanks maredebianum
<soreau> gah
<soreau> sammmy: Look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<soreau> Hormonal: You'll likely have to disassemble the unit
<Mitchell> dr_willis so the 64 bit alternate installer should work?
<soreau> sammmy: The settings can probably be setup from xorg.conf Input section, but if it doesn't justwork, its likely a bug in the device driver module for your trackpad
<w30> Hormonal, If you are steady, put a bit of solder on a soldering iron and touch it to the broken piece as it is cooling off and then hopefully it is stuck.
<Mitchell> its a Core i5 with 6GB of RAM and a 700GB HD.
<sammmy> soreau: what am I looking for in this log file?
<soreau> sammmy: Anything interesting :)
<soreau> WRT your issue
<ahsan> i am on 32 bit xp. Do i need to download i386 or amd64?
<soreau> Hormonal: Hey, w30's thinking outside of the box ;)
<sammmy> I'm looking for some sort of a setting that speeds up my trackpad's click response
<Hormonal> I was thinking about super glue but that sounds better. :D
<xxmmaann> can you help me ?
<soreau> ! help | xxmmaann
<ubottu> xxmmaann: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<w30> soreau, it's an old welders trick :=)
<BluesKaj> Mitchell, yes it should work , the i5 Core has an issue beingrecognized by the live cd insome cases
<polygon-pusher> 1500+ wow!  :O
<sammmy> soreau: what does a log file have to do with my issue? :\
<xxmmaann> i have a problem with my webcam  --- sometimes when i open webcam with gyache (yahoo messenger for linux) or other program i need to restart to get my webcam work
<soreau> w30: I didn't even think of it but it sounds like it could work
<WeThePeople> looking for a .RA to MP3 converter
<aricz> Hormonal, what happened? Connector ripped off? Solder and it should work :)
<Hormonal> "sighs" I'm going to try to extract it. If I it works I'm coming back to give you guys credits. XD
<polygon-pusher> <- noob Q: how to add simple Copy-paste in the shell
<soreau> sammmy: X is the one that configures the device. If it's not a driver problem but a configuration one, you should be able to set it up in xorg.conf
<ohzie> xxmmaann: i have noticed that sometimes when I use my webcam the left USB ports on my laptop+my webcam crash, because they are all on that usb controller.
<Hormonal> Jack broke in the connector. XD
<ohzie> xxmmaann: what kind of laptop do you have?
<aricz> Hormpnal, done it many times, easy peasy :)
<Hormonal> will try
<Hormonal> talk with you all later
<aricz> Hormonal, you will make it hehe..
<ahsan> guys which is suitable for 32 bit xp. amd64 or i386?
<aricz> have fun o/
<ohzie> ahsan: both.
<xxmmaann> i have not laptop >i have desktop
<ohzie> xxmmaann: Oh. :[
<tham> How can I get multidimensional workspaces in Ubuntu? I mean 2 rows and 2 columns.
<ahsan> ok thanks
<xxmmaann> any ideas please ?
<mrdeb> gconf-editor
<polygon-pusher> any know how to add a simple ctrl+c or v to shell in ubunut?
<SeanB94> how do i edit the /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0127 what command
<IdleOne> polygon-pusher: use ctrl-shift-c and v
<polygon-pusher> oh
<polygon-pusher> thanks
<IdleOne> np
<xxmmaann> :-(
<soreau> IdleOne, IdleTwo, IdleRed, IdleBlue
<auero> I accidentally changed the permissions on one of my drives for the lost+found. Will this affect it in any way? I have full access to the folder now
<WeThePeople> looking for a .re to mp3 converter
<soreau> auero: Probably not
<IdleOne> soreau: ?
<WeThePeople> .ra
<tavish> WeThePeople: real audio? try ffmpeg, confirm it first
<soreau> WeThePeople: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToRipRealaudioStreamsToMp3
<xxmmaann> so , can you help me ?
<tham> WeThePeople, Did you try SoundConverter?
<IdleOne> xxmmaann: try unplugging and replugging the camera when that happens
<WeThePeople> tham, yes
<soreau> xxmmaann: Sounds like it could be a problem with your webcam driver initialization routine </guess>
<unclemantis> in a cron this means every 1 minute right?         1 * * * *
<soreau> xxmmaann: Try filing a bug report
<oCean> unclemantis: no */1 * * * * is every minute
<xxmmaann> IdleOne: it works
<tham> How can I get multidimensional workspaces in Ubuntu? I mean 2 rows and 2 columns.
<soreau> xxmmaann: Have you tried running the applications from terminal to see if there's any interesting output?
<SeanB94>  Error writing /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0127: Permission denied
<oCean> unclemantis: yours means 1 minute-after-every-hour
<xxmmaann> i ll try
<soreau> SeanB94: What command gives you that?
<maredebianum> SeanB94:  how is drive mounted? ro?
<RenatoSilva> I'm on Natty. Can I safely remove these broken links? http://pastie.org/2121402
<SeanB94> when i go and use nano
<SeanB94> it is a laptop
<dr_willis> SeanB94,  to edit system files you woukld need 'sudo nano'
<SeanB94> ok
<SeanB94> sean@ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<SeanB94> dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0127' near line 0: newline in field name `#padding'
<SeanB94> same thing after i fixed the final padding
<dr_willis> why are you doing a dpkg --configure -a anyway ?
<soreau> dr_willis: Because apt-get tells him to
<xxmmaann> error > libv4l2: error setting pixformat: Device or resource busy
<xxmmaann> :-D
<SeanB94> package manager says to  also
<dr_willis> SeanB94,  copy the file to a differnt name, then edit the file and delete all the padding lines.. except the top one.
<mayko> I have my home folder on a separate partition and I am trying to have it mounted automatically but I can't seem to get it working, despite fstab editting. halp? <3
<xxmmaann> any ideas?
<SeanB94> ok
<dr_willis> i wonder if the file shouldent be #padding on a single line.. No blank lines after it..
<RenatoSilva> I'm on Natty. Can I safely remove these broken links? http://pastie.org/2121402
<soreau> mayko: You should be able to do it with fstab.. what entry do you have there?
<RenatoSilva> Can I safely remove these broken links? http://pastie.org/2121402
<soreau> ! repeat | RenatoSilva
<ubottu> RenatoSilva: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<unclemantis> oCean ok then how do i make it so that it is every minute
<steve558> I need help.  I have FF 4.0 and the site I need to access can only handle 3.6 or IE8.  How do I fix the problem?
<ispiked> I have somehow lost the 'search apps' and 'search files' icons from my unity menu. how can I re-add them?
<RenatoSilva> soreau: accident
<mayko> soreau: UUID=f6fb50fc-6709-47be-beeb-f1448e8a42ff /home 	reiserfs defaults       0       2
<ispiked> steve558: there is an extension for FF called user-agent swticher
<tham> How can I get make the workspaces in Ubuntu to display in 2 rows and 2 columns, instead of four on the same row?
<dr_willis> ispiked,  unity --reset-icons   is one way
<soreau> RenatoSilva: You can't remove those files because they don't exist
<Fopp> Hello! Right now I am running an ubuntu live disc on a machine also runnign windows XP. I wish to dual boot the two, but am not given the option to install ubuntu alongside XP. Any suggestions?  Thanks
<RenatoSilva> soreau: the links
<soreau> mayko: Try /dev/sd(whatever home is) instead of UUID
<soreau> RenatoSilva: What links?
<sammmy> soreau: where's xorg.conf?
<RenatoSilva> soreau:  Can I safely remove these broken *****links*****? http://pastie.org/2121402
<dr_willis> tham,  using normal gnome? or unity?
<mirco246> hey hooo from Germany!
<mayko> soreau: I'll give it a shot
<tham> dr_willis, unity
<ispiked> steve558: that extension will allow you to 'fake' being FF 3
<steve558> ispiked: I tried that.  I installed it and told it that it was FF3.6 or IE8.  Didn't fool it.  I must admit that the error message talks of an SSL problem
<RenatoSilva> soreau: #grep -r something /etc, sense?
<leo_> mirco246 : hey hoo from france
<dr_willis> unity is defaulted to  2x2 here tham.  i think.. it crashes for me so much i rarely touch it.
<soreau> sammmy: It's stored in /etc/X11/ though recent versions of X are smart enough to guess what configuration is needed so no xorg.conf is installed by default
<steve558> ispiked: I made it say it was FF3
<dr_willis> tham,  the ccsm tool has settings for the # of workspaces
<ispiked> steve558: hmm... you could try another browser like Chome
<dr_willis> !ccsm | tham
<ubottu> tham: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<RenatoSilva> soreau: they're all links, as confirmed with 2, or what else would any of them be?
<RenatoSilva> soreau: since I'm **grepping**
<RenatoSilva> soreau: since I'm **-r grepping**
<tham> dr_willis, I couldn't find the setting in ccsm. Dyu know where exactly that is?
<Mitchell> dr_willis I'm about to try the alternate installer.
<dr_willis> tham,  general tab i belive
<SeanB94> i still get that problem after deleting all but the top line of #padding
<soreau> tham: ccsm>General Options>Desktop Size
<sammmy> soreau: so I just create a text file called xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<sammmy> ?
<dr_willis> tham,  unity needs Xx2 i think for its # of desktops
<steve558> ispiked: Tried Opera, Chrome, and even Arora
<soreau> sammmy: Yes, if the file exists, the settings will be respected if it can parse it
<dr_willis> SeanB94,  try removeing the whole file yet? rename it somewhere
<soreau> dr_willis: Why?
<dr_willis> soreau,  its sime limit of unity i hear..
<soreau> dr_willis: unity sucks :)
<steve558> ispiked: Even tried Sea Monkey
<dr_willis> it gets confused with like 1x5
<dr_willis> Unity has gfx issues here.
<soreau> meh, what a POS
<tham> dr_willis, soreau, It's set to 2 rows, but still the desktops are displayed in one row. However when I press Super+E they display in 2 rows :S Any idea?
<SeanB94> i have the original  file copyed in a folder renamed
<dr_willis> tham,  displayed in 1 row where?
<unclemantis> so this would run once a minute? * * * * * /usr/bin/env ruby
<soreau> tham: Yea, what he said
<oCean_> unclemantis: yes
<unclemantis> well it is not LOL
<soreau> unclemantis: You have to wait
<unclemantis> which means i probably have a permissions issue
<SeanB94> i have the original  file copyed in a folder renamed  dr_willis
<soreau> unclemantis: It may not start till about 3-5 minutes
<unclemantis> oCean_ I waited over a minute
<xxmmaann> can i write a script for webcam RE-initialization ?
<unclemantis> soreau ok
<unclemantis> :)
<unclemantis> i will wait, thanks :)
<xxmmaann> ;-)
<oCean> xxmmaann: it seems you have hit a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libv4l/+bug/571539
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 571539 in libv4l (Ubuntu) "Webcam Regression - libv4l2: error setting pixformat: Device or resource busy / segfault" [Undecided,New]
<dr_willis> whats the point of running just ruby once a min? whats it supposed to do?
<soreau> xxmmaann: Sure, just have it reload the module
<tham> dr_willis, soreau, When I change workspaces using Ctrl+Alt+arrow keys, they can be traversed only in left and right directions
<soreau> tham: Ah.. do you have cube enabled then?
<Mitchell> dr_willis is it possible that Samsung does something to the hardware to prevent you from installing linux on their newer laptops? The laptop is about 3 weeks old if that.
<rhin0> control- shift and alt changes it in the other direction tham
<dr_willis> Mitchell,  i doubt it.. Unless you got one of those annoying windows7 setups thats using 4 primary partitions.
<SeanB94> sean@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install ee
<SeanB94> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<oCean> xxmmaann: mentiond bug is a duplicate of 522010, where it says "This bug was fixed in the package luciole - 0.8.3-0ubuntu1"
<dr_willis> Mitchell,  pastebin the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' for the channel to look at.
<Mitchell> dr_willis not even in linux yet i am about to try the installer
<soreau> Mitchell: It's likely newer hardware doesn't have drivers yet or they haven't made it into the linux kernel yet
<dr_willis> Mitchell,  the live cd can install pastebin :) if you wanted to.
<tham> soreau, no, it's desktop wall :S
<dr_willis> Mitchell,  IF theres 4 primary partitioons.. well that puts a bit of a wench in the  installers options..
<Mitchell> dr_willis i have a recovery partition, the C: partition, and the SYSTEM partition.
<soreau> tham: You should be able to switch then.. do you have Viewport Switcher enabled?
<tham> rhin0, sorry I didn't get you. I have to press Ctrl+Alt+shift?
<dr_willis> Mitchell,  sure theres not a little bitty boot partiton also? like 20mb?
<xxmmaann> so i need download that package?
<rhin0> you press control-alt to flip between windows right and control-shift -alt to do it left
<tham> soreau, yes, enabled
<oCean> xxmmaann: yes, try that
<tham> soreau, I have Unity-2D btw. Is it different?
<Mitchell> there is a 1MB unallotacted partitio, dr_willis
<soreau> tham: Well with unity there's not much I can help with. If you were using straight compiz, I could though
<evil_grin> hey guys
<xxmmaann> ok
<dr_willis> Mitchell,  so you only see 3 partitions total, and  1mb in unallocated space?
<tham> soreau, Ah okay, thanks anyway
<Mitchell> yes, dr_willis
 * BluesKaj waits for Mitchell to boot the alternate
<sammmy> soreau: what sort of settings can I put in this configuration file?
<dr_willis> Mitchell,  you  made the proper backup/recovery dvd set for that laptop?
<SeanB94> and also dr_willis  when i try to do the update it gives me the same command
<Mitchell> i'll get my netbook, Be Right Back
<Mitchell> dr_willis it came with backup DVDs.
<dr_willis> Mitchell,  thats.. supriseing.. :)
<dr_willis> really really really supriseing..
<soreau> tham: Yes, unity 2D may be drastically different
<Mitchell> dr_willis before I bought it I made sure it would come with them, I made the store check for all laptops with the specs I wanted that came with OEM recovery VD's.
<dr_willis> Mitchell,  im suprised they found any.
<soreau> sammmy: That is really beyond the scope of this channel.. you might try googling though (you basically would just define and Input section )
<dr_willis> unity-2d dosent use compiz i thouight.
<BluesKaj> dr_willis, , must be coporate MScontract
<wols_> dr_willis: business ones usually do
<tham> soreau, Hmm, that must be the reason
<SeanB94> http://i53.tinypic.com/4zxn4o.png is the picture of what my update manager looks like
<wols_> dr_willis: it doesn't but uses the same composition api
<Mitchell> dr_willis I have neurological issues that prevent me from handwriting..... so I take my laptop everywhere, I was running mint on my last one for years and want to try unity... but it's giving me a headache to remove windows.
<dr_willis> Mitchell,  so you are going to delete windows from it? or you planning on dual booting?
<wols_> SeanB94: try apt-get in a console. it gives you easily pasteable output which also tells you which packages can't be upgraded
<Mitchell> dr_willis i want to remove windows
<Mitchell> all i need in windows is one or two programs i can run in a virtualbox installation.
<Blueleaf> has anyone gotten rhapsody to run under wine on ubuntu??
<dr_willis> Mitchell,  you MAY have issues with the dual-video card setup.
<dr_willis> Mitchell,  that sort of thing is very much cutting-edge  at this time
<Mitchell> the bios doesn't present me with a single option on disabling the integrated one and using just the nvidia one.
<w30> tham, unity will put its own ccms config back in when it restarts and goes back to the 2 across and 2 down scheme, I don't kwnow how to muck with the unity config
<Mitchell> okay.
<Mitchell> I'm assuming if I disable it in windows it won't help the installer at all.
<Mitchell> dr_willis, correct?
<dr_willis> Mitchell,  it may be defaulting to the intel one.. its getting to be a #1 issue in here.
<wols_> Mitchell: can you disable the nvidia chip in BIOS?
<Mitchell> nope.
<ozyboi> Can I use a swap file bigger than 4 gb in a 32 bit system? Will it use everything?
<dr_willis> Mitchell,  No idea.  I do know with my nvidia systems I have to use the nomodeset option or i cant even see the live-cd screens.. alt-cd may work. but i have to install the nvidia drivers, or use nomodeset befor the system is useable.
<Mitchell> wols_ the bios gives me few options... no graphics options.
<Mitchell> okay.
<Mitchell> useable how dr_willis?
<dr_willis> useable as i can see the screen...
<Mitchell> oh.
<Mitchell> how do i do nomdoeset?
<Mitchell> *nomodeset
<wols_> ozyboi: depends. it can via PAE for example. but there still is a reason to have a big swap file: if you want to hibernate your swap needs to be at least the size of your RAM
<dr_willis> without nomoseset = black screen on one box. or mixxed garbage
<Mitchell> where do i type nomodeset?
<Mitchell> when it comes up with the list of install or try
<Mitchell> what do I do?
<dr_willis> Mitchell,  at the boot screens man-keyboard logo -> hit space.. then F5  or use the alt-installer cd.. or make a live cd/usb and make it the default in the syslinux configs
<dr_willis> its BEFOR that list..
<w30> tham,  you can run compiz in ubuntu classic by putting compiz in the startup list :=)
<SeanB94> sean@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get check
<SeanB94> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Mitchell> dr_willis will use the alt installer CD. almost done copying to my flash drive.
<ispiked> dr_willis: thanks. unit reset icons did it
<Mitchell> will switch on IRC on the netbook.
<sammmy> soreau: an inputdevice section you mean?
<SeanB94> wols_:
<wols_> SeanB94: very very helpful error message, don't you agree?
<dr_willis> never interrupt dpkg. :)
<SeanB94> i so agree
<w30> tham like compiz --restart --indirect-rendering in my case
<IdleOne> SeanB94: have you run sudo dpkg --configure -a?
<SeanB94> yes IdleOne
<mayko> soreau et al: no go - once I enter my pswd, it still blanks, displays text too fast to read (something about connection refused?) and returns me to the login screen. Would it matter if the home partition was encyrpted?
<ozyboi> wols_: right, that sounds reasonable. as I am setting up a system on an external harddrive, with i386 as the base so you can use it mostly anywhere. and here's a more difficult question, if I use hibernate on one system, and then take the harddrive to another system, it will panic or something, right?
<wols_> SeanB94: and did it give you more errors?
<w30> tham, or fusion
<dr_willis> Mitchell,  heres somthing to bookmark ---->   http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/06/bumblebee-gets-a-ppa-brings-nvidia-optimus-graphics-switching-to-ubuntu/
<tham> w30, Um.. how would that help in my problem? :S
<SeanB94> sean@ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<SeanB94> dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0127' near line 0: newline in field name `#padding'
<Mitchell> dr_willis i'm back on a different computer
<dr_willis> Mitchell,  if you are lucky - that tool may help once you get the system going
<soreau> mayko: I am not familiar with encrypted filesystems
<Mitchell> Okay dr_willis
<SeanB94> IdleOne: and wols_  ^^
<wols_> ozyboi: shouldn't. but you have to try. and if you don't "resume" (kernel option I think, there should be no problem since then it doesn't resume from hibernation but simply boot
<WeThePeople> can someone help me install a RMP
<WeThePeople> RPM
<IdleOne> SeanB94: not sure this is a good idea but I would just delete /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0127 and run apt-get update again. wols_  anyt houghts ?
<IdleOne> thoughts*
<Mitchell> dr_willis at a black screen
<wols_> WeThePeople: don't. convert to tar.gz and install manually
<Mitchell> and the flash drive light is off.
<ozyboi> wols_: ah, i thought it would "save" the configuration of the last system and then don't know what to do. but i'll try
<wols_> SeanB94: what is this 0127 file?
<SeanB94> its #padding
<pete_> anyone know how to get ubuntu to set the hostname from what it recives from dhcp?
<Mitchell> dr_willis the activity light on the flash drive stopped..... after like 30 seconds, and the screen is still black.
<dr_willis> Mitchell,  bummer.. could be the gfx cards have it really confused.
<SeanB94> http://pastebin.com/d0hU3Ttf that is 0127
<Mitchell> i'm at the grub command line
<Mitchell> what should i do?
<dr_willis> oh thats good...
<dr_willis> you see some  lines you can edit? or did you not see a menu at all?
<Mitchell> i have a menu
<w30> tham, well, its a cludge to get past Unity's configure limits
<dr_willis> theres a key to 'edit' the menu item. You want to edit the one that starts the os. and append 'nomodeset' to the end.
<dr_willis> Mitchell,  if theres a 'quiet splash'  in the line.. replace it with 'nomodeset'
<tham> w30, Doesn't compiz settings usually work in unity?
<Mitchell> dr_willis there is a set gfxpayload=keep
<Mitchell> should i remove that?
<Mitchell> its the alternate installer.
<SeanB94> wols_:  http://pastebin.com/d0hU3Ttf is 0127
<dr_willis> alt-installer may differ.
<Mitchell> dr_willis unknown command 'nomodeset'
<soreau> SeanB94: Really, if you can't reproduce it on a live cd or don't have a problem reinstalling, just do that
<wols_> SeanB94: fun stuff :) I go with IdleOne: delete with extreme prejudice
<dr_willis>  try appending nomodeset to the end of the line thats similer to -->         linux   /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic root=UUID=98618a18-d2bf-411b-be82-bd094ed8b111 ro   noquiet nosplash
<dr_willis> nomodset is not a command.. its an OPTION.
<soreau> SeanB94: You're wasting time on a problem you're not likely to be able to fix
<wols_> dr_willis: but how to do that on the live cd?
<PythonSnake> Fopp ?
<soreau> SeanB94: Have you tried fsck on the filesystem btw?
<dr_willis>  edit the linux 'bla bla bla' line to be   linux 'bla bla bla' nomodeset
<SeanB94> no i havent
<w30> tham, maybe someone else can point to a Unity config file to edit but I couldn't find it. ccms changes will work only till you restart or re-login (is that a real word, heheh))will
<soreau> ! fsck | SeanB94
<ubottu> SeanB94: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<keyboardtalk> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Mitchell> dr_willis can i talk to you in pvt?
<dr_willis> sure Mitchell  - i only got about 50 min till bed time for me.
<tham> w30, Ah I see. Thanks
<PythonSnake> anyone need help for dual boot ? :)
<IdleOne> SeanB94: what originally caused you to get that error?
<soreau> w30: FWIW, it's ccsm (compiz config settings manager)
<soreau> SeanB94: yea, how did this break in the first place?
<w30> tham, I never tried running the Unity option in ubuntu classic, maybe that would survive a re-start?
<dr_willis> compiz = proveing that people will bend over backwards and do backflips for eyecandy :)
<tham> w30, I don't have an idea :S
<dr_willis> How many other window maangers can do compositing? compiz,  kwm, metacity with the right option I think... any others?
<SeanB94> i went to do the update and it gave me that error
<soreau> dr_willis: Not just any eyecandy, functional realtime eyecandy
<edbian> dr_willis: xfwm4
<dr_willis> soreau,  my wife does like the zoom... :)
<oCean> SeanB94: have you run 'sudo apt-get clean' ?
<dr_willis> she pukes at the wiggly windows.
<soreau> dr_willis: metacity, kwin and compiz do. I believe also e17
 * edbian feels ignored
<dr_willis> e17 does? Hmm..  its so weird.. i avoide that one. :)
<PythonSnake> Anyone know a good ubuntu game ?
<soreau> dr_willis: I can't operate without ezoom :)
<dr_willis> !games | PythonSnake
<ubottu> PythonSnake: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<Mitchell> dr_willis do i edit it on the line that begins with linux /install/vmlinuz file=
<Mitchell> ?
<soreau> dr_willis: I don't know, never used e17, I just know the developer :)
<SeanB94> ! sudo apt-get -f|
<ubottu> SeanB94: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maredebianum> PythonSnake: put in the install cd ;)
<dr_willis>         linux   /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic root=UUID=98618a18-d2bf-411b-be82-bd094ed8b111 ro   noquiet nosplash    (or silmiler) --> becomes --->           linux   /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic root=UUID=98618a18-d2bf-411b-be82-bd094ed8b111 ro   nomodeset
<dr_willis> Mitchell,  similer to above
<user870> <- strange wireless problem. wireless WORKS. all firmware is installed. but when i connect to the ap, the internet isnt working. tried connecting to my neighbors and it works fine. can connect my phone to our wifi and usb tether to the laptop and it works.
<soreau> user870: Didn't you ask about this about an hour ago?
<w30> soreau, soreau exposes w30's CRS  (can't remember sh*t)
<user870> no?
<SeanB94> yes oCean  and it does nothing other than be a line in my terminal
<grungekid> !cheese
<user870> havent been here in months
<soreau> user870: Can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<edbian> user870: reset the router
<oCean> SeanB94: it should clear out everything of retrieved packagefiles. The offending updates/0127 file should be gone
<tertl3> i pinged it ;)
<Mitchell> isn't working i'm about to get you my config file
<Riberty> how can i make the active window glow around the edges?
<assasins> marichal
<dr_willis> Riberty,  check the shadow settings in ccsm tool.
<user870> edbian ill try that
<SeanB94> its still there
<soreau> Riberty: Compiz group and tab plugin has glow but not standalone
<assasins> ChanServ hello
<assasins> :http://www.ubuntu.com
<Mitchell> dr_willis the line is: linue /install/vmlinuz file=/cdrom/presed/ubuntu.seed quiet --
<SeanB94> sean@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get clean
<SeanB94> sean@ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<SeanB94> dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0127' near line 0: newline in field name `#padding'
<IdleOne> SeanB94: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0127; sudo apt-get update
<Mitchell> *linux
<user870> soreau im connected to my neighbors right now :D
<soreau> Riberty: And you used to be able to set the shadow color in a compiz gconf key
<maredebianum> user870: if you use Networkmanager you can watch log with: sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Mitchell> dr_willis the line is: "linux /install/vmlinuz file=/cdrom/presed/ubuntu.seed quiet --", what should it be changed to?
<soreau> user870: You're not defining the problem clearly. When it 'isnt working' but 'connected', can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<user870> soreau im connected to the ap but no websites etc will load.
<soreau> user870: What do you have in /etc/resolv.conf for nameserver?
<dr_willis> Mitchell,  change quiet to be  nomodeset
<SeanB94> sean@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get -f
<SeanB94> apt 0.8.3ubuntu7.1 for i386 compiled on Apr 26 2011 21:09:26
<SeanB94> Usage: apt-get [options] command apt-get [options] install|remove pkg1 [pkg2 ...] apt-get [options] source pkg1 [pkg2 ...]
<soreau> SeanB94: usually i's -f install
<ozyboi> soreau: is 8.8.8.8 used because it is an actual external address, or is it.. what?
<soreau> user870: Can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<Riberty> dr_willis:i dont see the shadow settings in ccsm
<dr_willis> Mitchell,  you could also try 'nomodeset nofb'
<soreau> user870: It's one of google's main nameservers
<edbian> user870: can you ping that address?
<Mitchell> dr_willis could you take what i posted and tell me what it should look like? It isn't working.
<soreau> ozyboi: 8.8.8.8 is one of google's main nameservers
<IdleOne> SeanB94: Please stop running the same commands that have not worked and Please run:  sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0127; sudo apt-get update
<SeanB94> sean@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get -f install
<SeanB94> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Mitchell> and dr_willis when i'm done i press f10 right?
<soreau> SeanB94: When did this problem start happening?
<dr_willis> "linux /install/vmlinuz file=/cdrom/presed/ubuntu.seed nomodeset nosplash nofb text verbose --"      (all the options i know of that may help)
<dr_willis> or just -->  "linux /install/vmlinuz file=/cdrom/presed/ubuntu.seed nomodeset --"
<OY1R> can someone recommend a dvd creator  ?
<dr_willis> OY1R,  you mean to make a video dvd from a video file?
<knxville> Hi, where can I find help for using cat to sort textfiles?
<soreau> OY1R: I have had success with devede
<dr_willis> devede works well.. takes a little bit of learning
<OY1R> one than i can use to make a dvd with video and photos, and a menu system ?
<SeanB94> yesterday they started
<soreau> OY1R: Yes, devede
<dr_willis> knxville,  i use the sort command to sort text files...
<Mitchell> dr_willis still not working.
<OY1R> soreau, thank you.
<user870> soreau im connected to my neighbors wifi. do you still want me to ping it? in /etc/resolvconf there is just a folder update-libc
<farr3ll> hey guys ,why i can't download some chm files using the wget -r -k to get a website mirror for offline reading
<SeanB94> Fetched 2,000B in 1s (1,741B/s)
<SeanB94> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<knxville> dr_willis, what does the sort commando do?
<dr_willis> Mitchell,  im out of ideas then. - You may want to check the forums and the askubuntu.com site for that exact make laptop
<SeanB94> thats what i got when i did what u said IdleOne
<dr_willis> knxville,  err... it 'sorts'
<soreau> user870: I've asked you several times can you ping 8.8.8.8. What makes you think that's changed?
<dr_willis> knxville,  a c b ---> a b c
<OY1R> soreau, can it convert mp4 for vob or what ever the dvd player reads ?
<soreau> user870: You are making it very difficult for me to help you
<IdleOne> SeanB94: ok now run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<soreau> OY1R: Not sure, you'd have to try it and see
<user870> soreau, abunch of lines of this. 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=372 ttl=51 time=48.1 ms
<OY1R> soreau, i will have a look at it, thanks.
<PythonSnake> how to pm in irssi please
<soreau> OY1R: If all else fails, just use an external converter
<ZykoticK9> user870, "cat /etc/resolv.conf" to see the contents of that file - should have some IP address in it - if not, could explain why you don't have DNS resolution (IF that's your issue)
<dr_willis> OY1R,  devede can take a video and make a dvd-video disk with menus.. it dosent do picture slideshows.
<soreau> user870: Ok great!
<OY1R> oh
<soreau> user870: Now you just need to add a nameserver. Do you know the IP of the router?
<SeanB94> ok done IdleOne  sean@ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<SeanB94> dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0128' near line 0: field name `
<dr_willis> You could take pictures and make a video slide show of it.. then use devede on the video
<Mitchell> well this is rather upsetting dr_willis.
<IdleOne> SeanB94: apt-cache policy dpkg
<dr_willis> Mitchell,  cutting edge hardware - is often an issue. and that dual-video stuff is very very very cutting edge
<PythonSnake> :)
<ziozizo> why the signal from my wireless key it'100% but don't connet at the web service.50 MT about is the distance for the routers,with some infrastructure .MY key it's an Asus 802.
<OY1R> ahh wait that's not a problem, i made a vob file slide show with all the images so it's a video file i can just stick it in there.
<PythonSnake> how to pm in irssi please
<soreau> IdleOne: Did you see his dmesg? A bunch of ext4 removing unused node messages
<Mitchell> dr_willis know of any distros that will work? plain old debian?
<knxville> dr_willis, yeah ok.. but i have textfiles with 2 "lists"... like name and email, and I want to remove names..
<IdleOne> PythonSnake: /querry nickname
<dr_willis> Mitchell,  you could put the HD in a differnt pc. or install to a flash drive on a differnt pc. and  install the nvidia drivers and it may work .
<soreau> IdleOne: I think his filesystem got bugged somehow
<PythonSnake> thx
<user870> soreau i dont think it is great. im connected to my neighbors wifi.
<Mitchell> dr_willis I'll try another distro...
<IdleOne> soreau: I still have yet to know what caused the issue in the first place because he doesn't answer
<ZykoticK9> OY1R, i'd imagine devede could use the VOB as input (might still have to encode it mind you)
<soreau> user870: I swear, this could be so easy if you just answer my questions
<dr_willis> Mitchell,  also ive found penguy seems to installed better on my nvidia machines.
<Mitchell> my other netbook runs fedora.
<IdleOne> soreau: you might be right. fsck?
<Mitchell> penguy?
<soreau> user870: Read what I am typing.
<soreau> IdleOne: Yea he hasn't tried that yet
<dr_willis> Mitchell,  fedora i dont recall having the nvidia issue for me either.
<soreau> IdleOne: (I did suggest it however)
<Mitchell> Okay, fedora it is..
<IdleOne> SeanB94: do a fsck like soreau mentioned earlier
<SeanB94> http://pastebin.com/9Rs3eRkv
<SeanB94> ok
<soreau> <soreau> user870: Now you just need to add a nameserver. Do you know the IP of the router?
<Mitchell> i only really need good graphics for secondlife and i watch an occasional movie.
<OY1R> i'll have a look at it see what i can find out, thanks for the suggestion.
<dr_willis> Mitchell,  ive had to fight with every nvidia machine i got for the last 3+ releases due to the use of the noveau drivers and plymouth.
<IdleOne> SeanB94: ok that is the correct version
<Mitchell> Okay
<Mitchell> well dr_willis now windows won't boot so i need to do a startup recovery.
<dr_willis> I think you got more gfx power then you need...
<Mitchell> i know.
<Mitchell> they didn't have the other model in stock
<Mitchell> with JUSt the nvidia graphics
<Mitchell> but they said for $20 more they could sell me this one.
<user870> soreau, i can find it
<SeanB94> ok now do the fsck?
<PythonSnake_> HO
<PythonSnake_> Hi*
<soreau> user870: Pastebin the output of 'ifconfig && sudo dhclient wlan0'
<IdleOne> SeanB94: yes. with any luck it will get fixed
<PythonSnake_> Anyone help me with that please
<PythonSnake_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/632541/
<soreau> user870: To paste.ubuntu.com
<dr_willis> Mitchell,  :)   check out that exact make/model on the forums and askubuntu.com - you may want to try the next release. but its in very very early testing right now.
<Mitchell> I'm willing to test it.
<PythonSnake_> please...
<dr_willis> My 'laptop' hasent moved from the desk in over a month.
<Mitchell> Laugh Out Loud dr_willis as i said i have some issues so i take mine everywhere.
<dr_willis>  it weighs like 18lb.
<Mitchell> i don't communicate well verbally nor do i handwrite well
<dr_willis> it has 2 hard drives.  - so i got linux on its own hd.
<Mitchell> ah
<user870> soreau http://paste.ubuntu.com/632542/
<dr_willis> and a 18 in monitor. :)
<Mitchell> the one i wanted was a 17.8 inch or something like that asus but my mother said no, she said she wouldnt pay for it.
<soreau> user870: Where's the rest of it? (sudo dhclient wlan0)
<BluesKaj> Mitchell, did yoy actually try to boot in to the alternate ?
<BluesKaj> you
<Mitchell> yep
<Mitchell> i did.
<PythonSnake_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/632541/
<PythonSnake_> help
<Mitchell> i'm going to try 11.05 alpha 1
<BluesKaj> Mitchell, and ?
<Mitchell> nothing happened
<Mitchell> it just had a black screen
<edbian> There is no 11.05
<user870> soreau sorry just a min
<Mitchell> and the flash drive activity light stopped
<ZykoticK9> Mitchell, it's not 11.05 - 11.10 would be the next version
<Mitchell> okay.
<ozyboi> 5.05
<jake_> Whats A good Internet  browser
<BluesKaj> no hdd on the netbook , Mitchell , bummer :(
<ZykoticK9> !best > jake_
<ubottu> jake_, please see my private message
<Mitchell> Hmmmmm BluesKaj?
<Mitchell> i have a netbook and a laptop
<ozyboi> jake_: any browser that is free
<Kuehlschrank> jake_: firefox or lynx :)
<r3b00tx> i was using maverick and i have installed 2.6.38 kernel over it, now i need to install virtualbox. do i need to choose th natty version or the maverick itself?
<r3b00tx> someone plz help on this
<BluesKaj> well why are you trying to boot thru a usb , Mitchell?
<ZykoticK9> jake_, there is firefox chromium in open source, chrome or opera in propritary, lynx links for cli.  Browsers aplenty.
<soreau> r3b00tx: use the version for your version of ubuntu
<Mitchell> BluesKaj to save CD's.
<tensorpudding> r3b00tx: what do you mean? just install the virtualbox package
<nmourey> Any one remember the CLI command to check/set the speed on a WIFI connection?
<jpds> nmourey: iwconfig
<JAWC> what should I use as "stop on" in an upstart script that uses ip6tables-save? For some reason it keeps writing a blank file.
<nmourey> Thanks!!
<BluesKaj> buy some cdrws . Mitchell ...live cd is still the best for installing on hdds
<dmtarmey_> hello
<Mitchell> BluesKaj whats new in 11.10
<Mitchell> ?
<BluesKaj> not much on kde , Mitchell...still te4sting
<Mitchell> i'm going to be using unity anyway, BluesKaj
<user870> soreau, it doesnt output anything. asks for password then just resets
<Mitchell> or gnome3 if its supported
<soreau> user870: ugh. Well basically you need to get the IP of the router and use that as your nameserver or just 8.8.8.8
<PythonSnake_> someone can help me with Xorg -configure ?
<Mitchell> Be Right Back
<soreau> user870: So to get it working right now, put this in /etc/resolv.conf: nameserver 8.8.8.8
<ziozizo> there's some sistem to resolve my problem to connect:This it's the problem:I've a wireless signal at 100% but  the server tell me than i have some proxy or other problem on my system.How can risolve?
<ZykoticK9> PythonSnake_, what's the issue?
<user870> thank you soreau! sorry i was being stubborn earlier :P
<PythonSnake_> ZykoticK9: http://paste.ubuntu.com/632541/
<soreau> user870: No worries, just remember that without a nameserver, you can only access raw IP's, not with their website names
<soreau> user870: And generally, it gets this info from the router
<meco> In gnome ubuntu I can switch between US and Norwegian keyboard settings with ctrl-shift, but this doesn't work with openbox. Can someone help me with how to do that?
<unclemantis> how do i know if my cron is excecuiting? Where are the errors stored if there is a permissions error?
<ZykoticK9> PythonSnake_, there are 2 options - but try "Xorg -configure -- :1" right now (i do need to veryify that)
<liminal> hello
<liminal> I have a noob linux question
<iceeyboi> how do I connect to more then 1 irc server without having many clients open?
<liminal> what does it mean when you run a command in the terminal ./whatevercommand
<liminal> what does the ./ denote?
<PythonSnake_> ZykoticK9: http://paste.ubuntu.com/632554/
<ZykoticK9> PythonSnake_, if my command above didn't work try"sudo X -configure :1"
<soreau> unclemantis: You should eliminate the possibility of errors in cron by 1) Specifying the full path of any files or binaries you invoke 2) Use an echo command to test 3) Run the command in a terminal (with full paths) to make sure it works
<ZykoticK9> PythonSnake_, actually maybe we should do this properly!  we need to stop GDM.
<soreau> unclemantis: So instead of 'echo' you would use whatever the value of 'which echo' is when run as your normal user
<Kuehlschrank> liminal: it is used for telling the shell that you want to execute a program in the folder you are in
<unclemantis> soreau i have done all of the above
<ZykoticK9> PythonSnake_, did that last command work or not?
<frostschutz> liminal: commands only work if it's in your PATH, or if you give the path. so ./ denotes the path to a file in the local directory
<soreau> unclemantis: What happens when you try and echo something > /tmp/somefile ?
<frostschutz> liminal: PATH is usually /bin, /usr/bin, etc. (echo $PATH)
<soreau> unclemantis: Also..
<soreau> ! cron | unclemantis
<ubottu> unclemantis: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Kuehlschrank> liminal: the shell would look for the program in it's PATH otherwise
<Jantire> I'm having some permissions problems on a samba share
<Jantire> http://pastie.org/2121589 is my smb.conf file and smbusers
<Jantire> I can access it within an ssh session signed on to the same user that I sign on for the samba share just fine
<PythonSnake_> no
<Jantire> but I can't write anything to the samba share
<coz_> whoever was wanting dvd slide show  there is an application named  "Imagination"
<PythonSnake_> ZykoticK9:   Configuration failed.  ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
<unclemantis> the file /tmp/somefile contains one line that says something
<Mitchell> does anyone know when 11.10 will be out?
<ZykoticK9> PythonSnake_, to stop GDM (this is going to log you out!!!) 1) "sudo service gdm stop" 2) from the VT try running your origional Xorg command to generate the config (it will not error about in-use) 3) cross your fingers ;)
<Jantire> Or he can do init 3
<meco> In gnome ubuntu I can toggle between US and Norwegian keyboard settings with ctrl-shift, but this doesn't work with openbox. Can someone help me toggle keyboard settings?
<Jantire> that's a "better" way of stopping X server
<ZykoticK9> PythonSnake_, to restart "sudo service gdm start"
<PythonSnake_> VT ?
<Mitchell> dr_willis when does 11.10 come out?
<Jantire> Mitchell google it
<PythonSnake_> ok
<soreau> coz_: fail
<ZykoticK9> PythonSnake_, virtual terminal??? not sure exact name
<Jeruvy> Mitchell, 11.10, 11 is the year, 10 is the month
<Mitchell> mmkay
<Mitchell> october
<jiltdil> 13th oct
<ZykoticK9> PythonSnake_, last warning - in #ubuntu or not at all.
<Jantire> http://pastie.org/2121589 => My samba permissions are fucked up, I can't write to it over samba, but can over SSH
<unclemantis> the file /var/log/syslog is empty
<Jantire> Any help?
<soreau> ! language | Jantire
<ubottu> Jantire: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Mitchell> yeah my MBR is messed up now
<Jantire> Any help?
<Logan_> !please | Jantire
<ubottu> Jantire: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<meco> How do I toggle keyboard layout with openbox?
<Blueleaf> !
<soreau> meco: In an openbox session or running openbox in gnome?
<meco> soreau: Uhm... I only have the black openbox desktop...
<Mitchell> for multple GPU's, although i prefer debian based systems, would it be better off to just use Fedora?
<sammmy> Where's the trash directory?
<r3b00tx> @sorueau @tensorpudding got it, thanks :)
<user870> soreau, didnt work :/
<Zpix> Hi all
<soreau> user870: Sure it did
<Zpix> I wanna make a live cd from my ubuntu 11.04 how can I do that?
<user870> soreau, unfortunately no
<Mitchell> Zpix just burn it?
<soreau> ! doesntwork | user870
<ubottu> user870: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<meco> soreau: I think that means it's an openbox session..?
<Zpix> Mitchell: I want to install in on another laptop
<soreau> meco: So it's probably something that gnome handles that openbox doesn't
<mayko> aaaaaaand fixed. had to update the crypttab file so that the encrypted partition could be mounted on login :D
<user870> ubottu, he knows what im talking avout. unless hes forgotten in ~3 minutes
<ubottu> user870: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<soreau> mayko: Ah
<Mitchell> Zpix, i'd say the easiest thing is to download the ISO From the ubuntu website, then just burn it to a disk.
<mayko> yay i learned something!!!!
<soreau> user870: ie. what did you do that isn't working?
<mayko> operating on a computer is always fun
<meco> soreau: I suspect that, so there must be another way to do it in openbox rather than a keyboard shortcut... Du you have any idea how I find out how?
<maujhsn>  Anyone willing to tackle this Project m compile, and make issue! http://pastebin.com/m7hLg9yy
<Zpix> Mitchell: mate! I wanna make a live dvd/cd from my ubuntu
<soreau> meco: You'd have to ask the openbox folks
<Mitchell> oh, no clue.
<soreau> maujhsn: Why are you trying to build it?
<meco> soreau:OK, their channel is invite only though...
<soreau> meco: There's usually a user counterpart
<maujhsn> soreau audio visualization!
<user870> soreau, put nameserver 8.8.8.8 in /etc/resolv.conf
<soreau> maujhsn: Just install it from the repos
<user870> soreau, tried routers ip also
<ZykoticK9> soreau, (or anyone) could meco run "dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration" safely on ubuntu/openbox to reconfigure keyboard?  i really don't know if it apples/is save - and it's suppose to be for X and Console in Debian.
<soreau> !info projectm-pulseaudio | maujhsn
<ubottu> maujhsn: projectm-pulseaudio (source: projectm): projectM PulseAudio module. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1+dfsg-7 (natty), package size 43 kB, installed size 156 kB
<maujhsn> soreau using svn
<soreau> user870: If you can ping 8.8.8.8 and you use that as your nameserver, it should work
<ZykoticK9> s/apples/applies/
<soreau> maujhsn: Use apt-get
<soreau> maujhsn: apt-get install projectm-pulseaudio
<meco> soreau: What do you mean by 'user counterpart'?
<soreau> meco: Sometimes the main channel is for a special purpose and there may be something like #openbox-support or whatever
<maujhsn> soreau I will  give it a shot!
<Scott0> im looking for a home document management app,why is it so hard to find? id rather not run a .NT app through mono for this
<meco> soreau: I see..
<Jantire> I keep getting permissions errors on my samba share - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10980772#post10980772
<thrillERboy> I've seen some cool system monitor kind of things in the wallpaper, how to achieve that?
<soreau> !info conky | thrillERboy
<ubottu> thrillERboy: conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.0-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 31 kB, installed size 68 kB
<SeanB94> ok i did that and got the same config -a line
<thrillERboy> thanks soreau
<soreau> meco: Seems they want users to use the mailing list for whatever reason
<dr_willis> using openbox right now. :) and conky.
<Kuehlschrank> thrillERboy: There are a bunch of sample configs out there, you may use one to build up your own.
<soreau> dr_willis: He;s looking for a way to switch keyboard layouts in openbox
<SeanB94> IdleOne:  did that got the same -a error
<dr_willis> I imagine you would have to use some tool to do it.. openbox is  a window maanger.. proberly dosent have settings to do that. but i never use keyboard layouts.. so dont kniow that for sure
<soreau> dr_willis: Isn't it kinda like a DE?
<dr_willis> openbox is a window manager.. thats all
<meco> soreau: Well, if the community isn't that big perhaps they find it difficult to service an irc channel...
<soreau> dr_willis: I know you can't run another wm in an openbox session at least..
<dr_willis> lxde uses openbox as its wm.
<soreau> meco: maybe so
<dr_willis> openbox is a window maanger.. :) so that makes sence
<dr_willis> openox ession - basically runs openbox.. thats about it.
<Scott0> so nothing on document management in linux?
<dr_willis> willis@Cowbuntu:~$ vi /usr/bin/openbox-session
<thrillERboy> my conky is ugly :(
<Kuehlschrank> thrillERboy: There are a bunch of sample configs out there, you may use one to build up your own.
<dr_willis> thrillERboy,  theres a neat conky config on webupd8 this week.
<meco> I'm reading some text that puts the "blame" at Xorg... But that open up a can of worms for me since I don't know what Xorg is (in all my inexperience)
 * thrillERboy googles conky config
<maujhsn> soreau:  I get this CML message: E: Couldn't find package projectm-pulseaudio
<soreau> meco: Xorg is the X windowing system, the 'shell' that provides the main GUI in linux
<soreau> !info projectm-pulseaudio | maujhsn
<ubottu> maujhsn: projectm-pulseaudio (source: projectm): projectM PulseAudio module. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1+dfsg-7 (natty), package size 43 kB, installed size 156 kB
<soreau> maujhsn: It's in universe repo
<soreau> maujhsn: Make sure you have it enabled
<SeanB94> ugh im dr_willis  would i be able to copy the same file that is giveing me problems from my other computer that is also running ubuntu
<justunknown> how can i configure the startup-programs as root?
<kevin_> hello
<soreau> justunknown: Put them in /etc/rc.local
<soreau> SeanB94: The problem is likely not the file but the filesystem, hard drive or another system issue that may or may not be fxed by a reinstall
<soreau> fixed*
<justunknown> soreau, before exit 0 or after?
<dr_willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/conky-lunatico-rings-displays-system.html
<soreau> justunknown: before
<justunknown> soreau, thank you
<dr_willis> SeanB94,  if it exists i guess you an try.. or just look at the files and compare.
<soreau> SeanB94: So if it's not happening to your other system (and not for the rest of the world using ubuntu) then it's probably a local error that could be fixed by a reinstall
<dr_willis> SeanB94,  i imagine that file error is a sign of deeper problems like soreau  says
<rogeriocam31415> Are there someone who could help me?
<dr_willis> justunknown,  what are you wanting to startup?
<soreau> ! help | rogeriocam31415
<ubottu> rogeriocam31415: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<savid> How can I see what files will be installed from a given package?
<rogeriocam31415> i need some to chat with someone...
<[adw]> Hi,ive got a external drive formatted with exfat,but it wont mount-because mbr is broken.anyone know how to fix without dataloss?
<rogeriocam31415> can someone chat with me?
<justunknown> dr_willis,  mount my drive automatically to my home folder
<soreau> savid: packages.ubuntu.com
<soreau> ! help | rogeriocam31415
<rogeriocam31415> thanks man...
<Kuehlschrank> rogeriocam31415: about what?
<rogeriocam31415> i'm new on IRC chat...
<dr_willis> justunknown,  make a proper fstab entry for the drives.
<rogeriocam31415> and i wanna learn more about it..
<soreau> rogeriocam31415: About IRC?
<Arjun> do you know if ubuntu livedisc supports generic external hard drives over usb?
<rogeriocam31415> not exactly...
<dr_willis> [adw],  the mbr is normally the bootloader.. that shouldent affect mounting.
<justunknown> dr_willis, thought it would be easier just putting the mount command ^^
<dr_willis> [adw],  unless its the disk partition layout of the mbr tjhats broken.
<soreau> Arjun: Yes it does
<rogeriocam31415> i'm learning about programation.. am i in the right local?
<dr_willis> justunknown,  easier to learn and use mount  and the fstab properly.
<dr_willis> easier in the long run. :)
<sammmy> Where's the Trash directory in Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> !trash
<ubottu> Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<savid> soreau,  I don't see here where it shows installed files:   http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/nodejs
<Arjun> awesome love the livedisc feature in ubuntu its saved my comp so many times
<[adw]> dr_willis: I think the layout is broken
<Yeti_69> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<dr_willis> [adw],  theres some recovery tools that may help. but ive never used them.
<dr_willis> [adw],  you might want to image the drive to a differnt hd/file  just in case recovery fails. then you can try to recover from the image.
<soreau> savid: Scroll down to the bottom where it says 'list of files'
<[adw]> dr_willis: Thabks
<savid> soreau,  ahh, thanks
<[adw]> dr_willis: Ill try that
<soreau> savid: np
<justunknown> dr_willis, ok, thanks ; )
<dr_willis> this is one of the nicer conky configs ive seen in a long time..  http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/conky-lunatico-rings-displays-system.html
<maujhsn> ubottu projectm-pulseaudio is not returning results in 10.4 lucid
<ubottu> maujhsn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cyperbg> I'm trying to connect to my home wifi network and I can't - the connection icon keeps spinning asnd spinning
<cyperbg> any ieeas?
<maujhsn> ubottu be universe specific maybe that will help!
<ubottu> maujhsn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<meco> What is the default text editor ?
<thrillERboy> Woohooo!!! My conky is beautiful now...
<dr_willis> meco,  gedit, or nano
<meco> ok
<maujhsn> ubottu be universe specific maybe that will help!
<Kuehlschrank> thrillERboy: you should create a conky-start.sh with: "sleep 14 && conky" in it and add it to your startup-programs
<dr_willis> maujhsn,  ubottu  is a script.. not a person
 * thrillERboy runs around Internet searching for new configs
<bil21al> how can we set the time zone in  our launchpad account???
<maujhsn> OK
<dr_willis> thrillERboy,  theres 1000;s of them. trying that circule one  from the webupd8 site right now
<meco> Is it normal that /home/user/.bashrc is empty?
<dr_willis> meco,  mine has stuff in it.
<Lasers> thrillERboy: Paste a screenshot -- Beautiful conky. :)
<termleech> i having an issue i hope someone can help me solve, i've got ubuntu 11.04 running on a sony laptop, the graphics card is a geforce 310m
<thrillERboy> Lunatico Rings?? I have that one only
<termleech> every so often my window bars will disapear
<termleech> i'm assuming the video card 3d driver is crashing
<Lasers> meco: Sure. It can be empty -- or you can add your preferred options.
<termleech> can anyone help?
<meco> ok..
<soreau> termleech: The window manager is crashing (unity)
<dr_willis> thrillERboy,  conky only recently started using the new lua features.. so a lot of the old configs will be a lot simpiler to tweak.
<termleech> soreau, ok, is there a fix for it?
<soreau> termleech: Sure, use ubuntu classic
<SeanB94> i looked on my other computer and it does not have that file now should i delete it and try it again
<termleech> soreau, hah, ok
<termleech> soreau, well i was hoping to keep using unity
<soreau> termleech: Seriously, they released unity prematurely
<termleech> i kind of like it
<meco> Lasers: It isn't named 'user', that has to be replaced...
<termleech> soreau, ok, well i'll go see if i can get gnome3 working then
<soreau> termleech: It's only about 4 months worth of work and buggy as all hell
<termleech> soreau, yea i've noticed
<Kuehlschrank> dr_willis: do you know whether you can adjust the width of the conky toolbar?
<thrillERboy> Lasers, http://i54.tinypic.com/205cmms.png My desktop now
<Lasers> meco: Are you talking about file ownership?
<Bitruder> I have a package (libva-glx1) that is installed via a different installation of libva, however, it keeps on trying to be installed by Synaptic from another PPA.  I then get an error that it cannot overwrite it as it is already installed (good), but the version that IS installed is not listed under Available Versions so I can't force that version.  How can I get synaptic to stop marking it as needing to be installed?
<Lasers> thrillERboy: Very nice! :)
<meco> Lasers: No, I just didn't realize I had to write the account name instead of 'user'
<soreau> Bitruder: Remove the PPA. Only official packages and repos are supported here
<dr_willis> Kuehlschrank,  conky is cofigurable.. so thats a yes.
<maujhsn> dr_willis communicating with a bot was a first! I thought i was going through an April fools day joke!
<Bitruder> soreau:  Sorry, but this IS the official PPA
<soreau> Bitruder: There is no such thing as an official ppa. Do you know what ppa stands for
<soreau> ?
<Kuehlschrank> dr_willis: I'll take a look at the manual...later on. :)
<hemika> hello, does any one know, how to make a shortcut key on ubuntu 11.04? I want to make one for shut down
<xgt001> hello i just installed, new kernel, 2.6.39.2 stable, downloaded from kernel.ubuntu.com and my system gives me a blank screen in this kernel please help :(
<dr_willis> official ppa - as in offical by the main program 'creator'  not official as in ubuntu's the companys official :)
<Bitruder> soreau:  Yes, I do now.  Ok, so it's the official repo
<coldpizza72i> so when does the market open
<dr_willis> Kuehlschrank,  plan on spending a few days
<SeanB94> how would u go about deleting the file?
<Kuehlschrank> dr_willis: I already did my own conky-setup but the toolbar's just too wide
<soreau> SeanB94: What file?
<SeanB94> the file thats giveing me the problem
<xgt001> hello i just installed, new kernel, 2.6.39.2 stable, downloaded from kernel.ubuntu.com and my system gives me a blank screen in this kernel please help :(
<SeanB94> !repeat xgt001
<dr_willis> Kuehlschrank,  minimum_size 180 500
<dr_willis> maximum_width 180
<coldpizza72i> any idea why my ssh connection is laggy... the kestrokes have super lag
<hemika> Hello, does any one know, how to make a shortcut key on Ubuntu 11.04? I want to make one for shut down
<Kuehlschrank> dr_willis: mine is about 3 inch
<soreau> coldpizza72i: heavy network traffic or poor connection?
<meco> Is /home/user/.bashrc only read on boot?
<coldpizza72i> soreau: whats an adequate bandwidth speed?
<dr_willis> Kuehlschrank,  so start the thing... load the conkyrc file in an editor.. make changes.. save it.. conky should see the change and restart using the new config... repeate till its how you want
<coldpizza72i> dial up?
<coldpizza72i> practicly
<xgt001> hemika: sudo halt should work , make a new shortcut
<xgt001> hemika: are u using unity?
<dr_willis> 'gksudo halt'
<hemika> xgt001, i have gnome 3
<Kuehlschrank> dr_willis: I'll do so... thanks.
<dr_willis> Kuehlschrank,  thats a relatively new feature in conky also.. it now sees/reloads its config on the fly.
<soreau> coldpizza72i: Could also be something happening on the system you're ssh'd into
<dr_willis> Kuehlschrank,  makes it a lot easier to tweak
<soreau> coldpizza72i: could be responding slow
<Kuehlschrank> dr_willis: I know. This is grat.
<Kuehlschrank> dr_willis: *great
<dr_willis> Kuehlschrank,  but 90% of the time. i do my work in fullscreened windows.. so i rarely see my conky thangs
<xgt001> hemika: sorry :( i dint use gnome 3 , can u find an option in gnome 3 something like "create a launcher"??
<Kuehlschrank> dr_willis: me too, but it's always nice too enjoy booting up and looking at the self-made super-sidebar
<unclemantis> how do i know if a cronjob is even firing?>
<dr_willis> Kuehlschrank,  my main conky thing is a simple config i made ages ago that just shows a calander widgit. :) thats it.. nothing fancy
<soreau> unclemantis: Like I said, use echo something > /tmp/somefile
<dr_willis> night all
<edbian> Hello ?
<xgt001> hello i just installed, new kernel, 2.6.39.2 stable, downloaded from kernel.ubuntu.com and my system gives me a blank screen in this kernel please help :(
<soreau> xgt001: We don't support kernels that aren't part of official ubuntu repos
<SeanB94> ok soreau  i am not getting it in a diffrent file number now
<oCean> unclemantis: in /var/log/syslog you can see what cronjobs have been started
<iamapickle> edbian: hi
<soreau> SeanB94: So what's the problem now?
<krzysztof> dupa
<unclemantis> oh... put that in the cron, i thought you ment run that from the CLI
<edbian> iamapickle: oh thank god.  I was feeling like I was going crazy
<SeanB94> now its on 0128
<iamapickle> edbian: ha ha. been there
<oCean> !pl | krzysztof
<ubottu> krzysztof: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<unclemantis> ok, well that worked
<soreau> unclemantis: Or something like date command
<krzysztof> jaki głupi
<xgt001> soreau: i have the same problem with 2.6.37.6 as well which is in natty backports can u help?
<unclemantis> soreau so how do i find out why the other command is not running?
<soreau> unclemantis: /bin/date > /tmp/croncheck
<soreau> unclemantis: What command are you trying that isn't working?
<safe> hi
<soreau> xgt001: What graphics card is it?
<safe> i need help
<soreau> ! help | safe
<ubottu> safe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iamapickle> what's the command to unlock apt-get
<safe> I hit CTRL + ALT + F1
<soreau> iamapickle: What makes you think it's locked?
<safe> And it went into CLI mode
<xgt001> ati mobility radeon 6300 and i dint install fglrx yet
<safe> ~How do I get the GUI back on?
<Lunar_Lamp> safe: ctrl+alt+F7
<xgt001> soreau: ati mobility radeon 6300 and i dint install fglrx yet
<soreau> iamapickle: Only one program can access the package management system at a time so you'll have to exit other apps like synaptic or update manager
<safe> Thanks!
<soreau> xgt001: Hmm.
<ePirat> is there a way to switch to a more old fashioned ui on natty?
<iamapickle> soreau: it's not now but earlier i was in icewm-lite and i accidentally killed the manager while a terminal was going with apt-get installing software
<oCean> !classic | ePirat
<ubottu> ePirat: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<unclemantis> soreau /usr/bin/env ruby /home/unclemantis/rails_projects/raffle2/script/rails runner 'UserTransactionsController.new.test'
<xgt001> soreau: i tried the same method on my intel graphics based desktop, works perfectly fine
<ePirat> thx
<unclemantis> when i paste that line into the cli it runs fine
<soreau> xgt001: Does it work if you try booting with radeon.dontloadme=1 (as a kernel parameter)?
<iamapickle> soreau: been doing a lot of hard shutdown, i.e. power off
<soreau> unclemantis: ruby? How is it supposed to know where that is
<xgt001> soreau: i dont know exactly how to use radeon parameter in boot options could you help?
<ePirat> o_O
<unclemantis> i told it
<unclemantis> oh...
<ePirat> wow that really "classic"
<unclemantis> dang it
<unclemantis> hold on
<unclemantis> how do i find where ruby is?
<soreau> unclemantis: What is the output of 'which ruby'?
<hemika> xgt001, that doesn't work. sudo halt shuts down my compter
<SeanB94> soreau:  here is the link to the file that is now giveing me the problem
<SeanB94> https://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0B7Y0twvQz6GhNGJlZDZlM2QtMDk4ZC00NzE0LTk4MGUtMGJkOTcxNDJlMDFk&hl=en_US&authkey=CK-ktNMP
<unclemantis> tjam upi
<hemika> hey, can anyone please tell me how to create a shortcut key?
<unclemantis> thank you
<soreau> SeanB94: That is not helpful
<edbian> hemika: What do you want it to do?
<soreau> SeanB94: You need to show output of whatever command you're running
<MrUnagi> how do i open port 143 in ubuntu
<hemika> edbian, it should shut down
<SeanB94> sean@ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<SeanB94> dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0128' near line 0: field name `
<Kuehlschrank> MrUnagi: for what specific reason?
<soreau> SeanB94: But like I said, I don't know what's wrong and you're really just wasting time by not testing tried and true methods such as reinstalling ubuntu
<unclemantis> well that is still not working
<iamapickle> soreau: i know only one can access it but the issue was that i interupted xterm by closing down the X window manager and the process wasnt in ps aux so it was locked up
<wsagent> safe: enter your user ID and password then startc
<soreau> iamapickle: So where are you at now?
<unclemantis> do i need /user/bin/env?
<unclemantis> do i need /usr/bin/env?
<xgt001> hemika: basically in gnome 2 i used to create a launcher then input the sudo halt command in the shortcut so that it would shut down upon hitting the shortcut, no clue about gnome 3 :(
<iamapickle> soreau: i powered down and then powered up but the thing is i know there is a way to free that thing up somehow, there is a command for it
<soreau> iamapickle: Yes but you're just beating around the bush. What command are you running and what is the output?
<hemika> xgt001, okay, thanks
<MrUnagi> Kuehlschrank: to serve imap
<Kuehlschrank> MrUnagi: Have you enabled any firewalls?
<MrUnagi> iptables
<iamapickle> soreau: no, i was trying to see if anyone knew that command so next time i wouldnt have to hard reboot because i have lost the OS twice in the past two days
<unclemantis> soreau i am using this and it is not firing.....    * * * * * /usr/bin/env /home/unclemantis/.rvm/rubies/ruby-1.9.2-p180/bin/ruby /home/unclemantis/rails_projects/raffle2/script/rails runner 'UserTransactionsController.new.test'
<soreau> unclemantis: What is 'runner' here?
<iamapickle> soreau: my real issue is udev error on boot
<unclemantis> soreau runner is an attribute
<maheanuu> How do I change the open command to the default, it is now hung on image viewer?
<soreau> unclemantis: Should work then, give it 5 minutes or more
<unclemantis> that echo and date thing worked instantly
<oCean> unclemantis: append 2>/tmp/error.log to capture error messages
<Kuehlschrank> MrUnagi: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-iptables-13-how-to-allowopen-imap-serverprotocol.html
<SeanB94> i just deleted that file and got this error now
<SeanB94> sean@ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<SeanB94> dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0129' near line 0: EOF during value of field `rites"' (missing final newline)
<oCean> SeanB94: have you fixed your filesystem problem?
<MrUnagi> i followed that exact guide and the thing still wont open
<unclemantis> put  2>/tmp/error.log at the end of the command line?
<unclemantis> $sController.new.test' 2>/tmp/error.log
<oCean> unclemantis: yes. Errors will go to that file
<MrUnagi> not to mention i also get -bash: /etc/init.d/iptables: No such file or directory
<soreau> SeanB94: So just add a newline at the end of the file? (just go to the very end of the file at the end of the last line and press enter)
<unclemantis> hey, ruby errors! sweet!
<unclemantis> this is going to help.
<unclemantis> Thank you
<pvh_sa> hey, does ubuntu  11.04 have MTP support over Bluetooth?
<oCean> unclemantis: there you go :)
<soreau> unclemantis: The trick is, cron has an extremely minimal environment so you have to tell it everything like full paths and environment variables
<cyperbg> please help me - Ubuntu doesn't want to connect to my Wifi network and when it does it disconnects again
<unclemantis> this is the error /home/unclemantis/.rvm/rubies/ruby-1.9.2-p180/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.9.1/rubygems/custom_require.rb:36:in `require': no such file to load -- bundler/setup (LoadError)
<unclemantis> ugh
<cyperbg> how can I find out what is wrong
<cyperbg> please
<oCean> unclemantis: now is time to /join #ruby I think
<unclemantis> so now i have a ruby issue. I will move to #ruby and leave you folks alone :). Thank you for the help
<unclemantis> oCean right on. Thanks again :)
<MrUnagi> i give up
<oCean> unclemantis: sure, good luck
<cyperbg> oCean help please
<SeanB94> sean@ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<SeanB94> dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0129' near line 1: missing package name
<Kuehlschrank> MrUnagi: Does it work with iptables disabled?
<maheanuu> #windows XP
<oCean> SeanB94: really, have you fixed your filesystem issues?
<SeanB94> nope
<MrUnagi> how do you disable iptables
<oCean> SeanB94: fix that first
<SeanB94> im not sure how 2
<oCean> SeanB94: all the files you are downloading for updates might get corrupted on that filesystem.
<oCean> SeanB94: so make that your first goal: to fix the filesystem. There's plenty of help here
<edbian> MrUnagi: You cannot turn it off.  You can only clear all the rules it has using sudo iptables -F
<maheanuu> I have downloaded XP Live CD and for some reason when I to open it I am bringing up a Photo Viewer, how do I get back to a file viewer?
<Kuehlschrank> MrUnagi: wait...you told me that there is no /etc/init.d/iptables ?
<oCean> cyperbg: sorry, I have no clue about that wireless issue. Have some patience, then in 15 minutes or so ask your question again. Try to give details (make/model and what you have tried so far to fix it etc)
<MrUnagi> correct
<SeanB94> ok now how would i go about fixing my filesystem
<Lawlcat> I installed vsftp and I'm wondering, is there a way I can set specific folders a user can access? I know by uncommenting chroot_local_user I can limit them to their home directory, but I have a special directory that I would like certain users to be able to use, and only that directory, whereas I would like some others to have open access
<Kuehlschrank> MrUnagi: But you are sure that you have iptables enabled?
<oCean> !fsck | SeanB94
<ubottu> SeanB94: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<cyperbg> ok I will wait
<SeanB94> ive done that
<edbian> MrUnagi: Kuehlschrank use sudo iptables -L   to see any rules
<soreau> SeanB94: Backup and reinstall ubuntu
<MrUnagi> i am sure enough that when i add to the chain iptables -L lists the added rule
<oCean> SeanB94: if you don't know what the exact state of your current installation is, then soreau's option is a good one
<MrUnagi> i think im good now
<vegeta> hello
<vegeta> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5cxHn4LEmk&feature=related
<SeanB94> ok now where would i find the backup manager
<JoshDreamland> So, am I the only person on the planet experiencing window management bugs?
<Kuehlschrank> MrUnagi: What happens if you do nc <yourimapserver> 143 ?
<vegeta> funny video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5cxHn4LEmk&feature=related
<edbian> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<grungekid> !info lm-sensors
<JoshDreamland> If I click that spam link, for instance, Firefox will pop up, but it won't be made the topmost window; it'll just be drawn once on top
<ubottu> lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors-3): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.2.0-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 95 kB, installed size 460 kB
<MrUnagi> Kuehlschrank: it appears to be working now
<JAWC> cyperbg, wpa2, hidden ssid, and network-manager?
<SeanB94> !backup manager
<SeanB94> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Kuehlschrank> MrUnagi: Ok..
<cyperbg> JAWC: encryption is WPA/WPA2, the SSID is not hidden and what about the nbetwork manager?
<Kuehlschrank> MrUnagi: I guess iptables needed a restart to accept the new rules...
<cyperbg> my Windows machine connects successfully to the same wifi network using the same exact USB wifi dongle
<cyperbg> I have the feeling Ubuntu doesn't like WPA encryption? But it worked 2 days ago
<IdleOne> jjovereats: the mute has been removed.
<MrUnagi> i think it was a bad dovecot setting
<Kuehlschrank> MrUnagi: ok
<JAWC> cyperbg, setting wpa/wpa2 & broadcasting ssid was my workaround (at least those were what I changed). Mine does seem to take about 10-15 minutes to decide to connect though.
<cyperbg> mine is set like that
<cyperbg> the connection is very unstable
<cyperbg> i tried pinging 8.8.8.8 and it was successful
<cyperbg> but pinging a domain was not
<cyperbg> but the router supplies the DNS
<soreau> cyperbg: You probably don't have a nameserver set
<Carlos> I need some help in a C error. I have a piece of code (that I can post here) that is executed several times with no problem. However, sometimes it gives the following error "malloc(): memory corruption:" and I can't understand why it works sometimes and others it just exit with that error
<cyperbg> I use DHCP
<soreau> cyperbg: What is set for nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf?
<cyperbg> one moment
<oCean> Carlos: try ##c
<rhizmoe> what's best practice for troubleshooting audio? can i rename or alias "hw:0,2" ?
<Carlos> I cannot join that channel
<SeanB94> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<cyperbg> soreau, it is the IP address of the router as it should be
<SeanB94> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<lolcat> Is it hard to setup a print server?
<oCean> Carlos: that does not make it an #ubuntu issue.
<oCean> !register | Carlos
<ubottu> Carlos: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Carlos> thank you
<soreau> cyperbg: Hmm.. does it work if you try 8.8.8.8 instead?
<cyperbg> yes I managed to ping 8.8.8.8
<SeanB94> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<cyperbg> but the connectionh drops all the time
<cyperbg> soreau, maybe I should reinstall the OS?
<boston617> hi
<cyperbg> or at least bring it back to factory defaults? Is there such a command?
<soreau> cyperbg: That seems a bit extreme.. but to each their own
<Lawlcat> I installed vsftp and I'm wondering, is there a way I can set specific folders a user can access? I know by uncommenting chroot_local_user I can limit them to their home directory, but I have a special directory that I would like certain users to be able to use, and only that directory, whereas I would like some others to have open access
<soreau> cyperbg: How re you connecting? wired or wireless?
<SeanB94> ok soreau  what would be the easiest way to backup
<cyperbg> wireless
<JAWC> cyperbg,  DNS resolution stops, or the wifi connection drops?
<cyperbg> the wifi connection
<cyperbg> it disconnects all the time
<soreau> ! backup | SeanB94
<ubottu> SeanB94: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<soreau> SeanB94: usually it's sufficient to copy to backup /home
<SeanB94> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<JAWC> cyperbg, and the router isn't rebooting itself randomly?
<ckiraly> how do i determine where my cdrom is located in ubuntu/
<ckiraly> ?
<SeanB94> i dont have anywhere to put my home dictinary well i reinstall
<cyperbg> no, I'm currently writing from my Windows machine, connected to that router
<Cradam> dictionary...its a directory ...
<SeanB94> ok then directory
<JAWC> cyperbg, have you tried bumping up the transmission power, disabling power saving, et cetera?
<BluesKaj> ckiraly, nautilus>places>root>media
<cyperbg> I haven't as I'am a linux newbie
<heniek> witam
<cyperbg> I will just reinstall
<heniek> welcome
<cyperbg> it looks like that is the easiest option
<bbonora-vaio> I have a LAMP server running with the latest version of Ubuntu. I have set the servers date to use PDT and configured my php.ini file to use PDT yet when I run the date function in php it says the timezone is set to UTC. Does anybody know why this is occurring and how to change it.
<ckiraly> i'm trying to figure out where my cdrom is located in ubuntu so I can map it to WINE ( since its not auto detecting )
<ckiraly> missed that Blues - nothing in media shows my cdrom
<tensorpudding> bbonora-vaio: you should probably ask in a channel devoted to php
<maheanuu> I am trying to open a downloaded file and Image Viewer is what is trying to open it, it is NOT an image but a application, how do I get away from the image viewer as the default file manager?
<iridium> ckiraly, your cdrom must be mounted to be shown
<bbonora-vaio> word
<ckiraly> it should be mounted - i put an audio cd in the drive and the audio cd icon is appearing on my desktop
<wsagent> help needed : is there any software like Hotspot Shield for ubuntu ? almost all the usefuk websites are blocked out here buy thr Gov
<BluesKaj> ckiraly, load a disk , /media/cdrom in the runbox
<ckiraly> and its playing right now
<soreau> ckiraly: Run 'mount' and possibly grep for cd
<iridium> ckiraly, if it is cdaudio then isn't mounted
<ckiraly> if i cd /media/cdrom I get no such file or directory
<iridium> and there's no need
<iridium> insert a data CD
<Lasers> ckiraly: Sometimes in /dev/cd (or /dev/dvd) -- I'd tell you but I'm not on linux right now.
<ckiraly> ok - sticking in a windows program install cd
<iridium> Lasers, she's listening an audio cd, these ones never are mounted
<PythonSnake> hi
<ckiraly> ok - there is now an icon on the desktop for peachtree accounting ( which is the cd I stuck in the drive )
<iridium> usually is on /media/cdrom
<grungekid> hey guys
<ckiraly> ok - that created a directory in media for Peachtree
<grungekid> is there an irc channel for ubuntu games?
<oCean> /dev/sr0 actually, the rest just link to that
<oCean> grungekid: there is #ubuntugames, but I don't know if anyone is there
<BluesKaj> ckiraly, ususlly alt+f2 /media/cdrom will open a folder
<BlouBlou> grungekid: I don't think so, but you can talk about it on #ubuntu-offtopic
<grungekid> ah okies cheers
<maheanuu> Can anyone please tell me why Image Viewer is trying to open an application file I just downloaded????   How do I change this ????????
<soreau> maheanuu: What application did you download?
<maheanuu> I downloaded Windows XP Live as I am having a problem with an external NTFS drive and I needed to run chkdsk /f
<maheanuu> soreau,  I meant the one above for you
<_pale_> irssi qusetion!!how to color nicknames which are mentioned by any channel member?
<Scott0> anyone know of a document management solution for linux? not looking for checkin and checkout but more for  digital home filing cabinet
<ckiraly> Blues - alt+f2 /media/cdrom gives me an error
<maheanuu> I started having probs with an external 1.5 Tb drive yesterday and it is telling me that I need to run chkdsk /f  and since i do not use any machine with windoze I had to download a LIVE disk
<maheanuu> soreau, did you see my last few posts?
<iridium> NTFS + Linux = constant headache
<ckiraly> it seems that whatever I put into the cd/dvd drive - it creates a folder for that in media - so - for example, I just put in a dvd with a bunch of avi files on ie, and it make a folder named /media/ARK0001 (which is the disc name when I burned it )
<iridium> actually, yes
<Chipzzz> ckiraly: did you try to check the drive with fsck?
<ckiraly> when I ran fsck it tried to access my two mounted hard drives
<Chipzzz> (the 1.5 TB drive)
<soreau> maheanuu: I fail to see how this has anything to do with ubuntu
<ckiraly> but did not attempt anything on the dvd drive
<iamapickle> is subversion or git faster than compiling or is that all the same thing
<soreau> iamapickle: Compared to what?
<maheanuu> I am getting the error in UBUNTU soreau, that is why I am here I am running Ubuntu and I have downloaded the app but it is trying to open in Image Viewer in UBUNTU doe that make any sense to you????????
<Chipzzz> ckiraly: you should be able to check/repair the 1.5 Tb drive with fsck & avoid the problem with running window$ live
<iamapickle> soreau: comapred to ./configure, make, make install
<io> iamapickle: neither compile anything
<soreau> iamapickle: git and svn are revision tools. ie. they are responsible for managing files and changes, typically in a directory containing source code
<io> iamapickle: you still need to do that
<PythonSnake> does ubuntu need defragmenting ?
<maheanuu> Maybe you cane now see why I am asking how to do something please work a little with me
<iridium> PythonSnake, no
<io> !defrag | PythonSnake
<ubottu> PythonSnake: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<soreau> iamapickle: So you use these tools to gain access to a revision of a source repo, then build it with whatever configuration and build tools it requires
<PythonSnake> ok thx
<jordanmoore> Anybody successfully running the Pino Twitter client in 11.04? (I'm a n00b please don't bite, also my first ever IRC chat thingy)
<jethrot> After doing an upgrade (do-release-upgrade) GRUB is not loading, help!
<C_Smith> hey, is there an Xfire plugin for Empathy, or is Pidgin the only IM that has one?
<maheanuu> Can anyone tell me how to keep the IMAGE VIEWER  from opening on a download file that is not a image or photo???????
<edbian> jethrot: Boot a live CD and run sudo update-grub
<io> maheanuu: probably something to do with it recognising itself as the default application for that file type
<iamapickle> soreau: the file is only 8 Mb compressed but takes forever
<edbian> maheanuu: right click the file, open with..., untick the box 'remember this'
<BluesKaj> .
<soreau> iamapickle: What file?
<iamapickle> soreau: webkitgtk+, i need the latest version to configure html5 with epiphany
<soreau> iamapickle: Ah, in that case yes. Use the revision tool to download the source, then configure it and compile/install
<Arseface> I have a question about accessing network drives.  I have a NAS device, and I find that if I navigate to it via the "network" icon, it maps with an address beginning with "smb://" and my file transfer speeds are over twice as fast as if I map it like any other drive using sudo mount -t cifs -o uid=1000 //<share> /<mountpoint>
<Arseface> has anyone else seen a disparity in transfer speeds like this?
<iamapickle> soreau: or to get the plugin to work, some where some how i found a web page about how the latest webkitgtk+ can do html5 and youtube video
<compdoc> isnt cifs = samba = windows shares?
<jethrot> edbian it is a VPS
<Arseface> I think so
<iamapickle> soreau: they have a nightly build tarball, i just was hoping to get around having to compile the thing
<rxb> i'd like to find someone who can work on developing a driver for Aardvark sound cards with me
<Arseface> it's a WD NAS device
<th0r> maheanuu: right click on that file, choose Properties, and set the program you wish to use as the default for it
<soreau> iamapickle: Nah, the only way to get around building it is if they offer a precompiled binary (ie. deb package)
<Arseface> if I mount it with that command, I can connect to it fine, but the transfer speeds are less than half of what I get if I navigate to it via the "network" icon
<iamapickle> soreau: those never work for me, usually only x86 and amd
<BluesKaj> Arseface, ssh/scp transfer speeds are much faster than smb/samba
<BluesKaj> or cifs
<Arseface> when I connect via the "network" icon, it maps it as "smb://<share>
<Arseface> "
<soreau> iamapickle: Well that's how it works. You use revision tools to get the source (git, svn, bzr, hg etc.) then build the source and from that, you can optionally create a distro package
<Arseface> if I want to mount it normally, what should my command line look like, instead of using cifs?
<maheanuu> th0r, when I rt click on the downloads folder it opens "eye of gnome image viewer"
<jethrot> After doing an upgrade (do-release-upgrade) GRUB is not loading, help!  how do you do this for a vps
<BluesKaj> Arseface, using nas as a media source or file backup/sync ?
<rxb123> test
<guntbert> rxb123: use #test for testing please
<Arseface> I bought it as a media source
<rxb123> ok, dunno if this posted before because my rc client borked....
<Arseface> just noticing different speeds when uploading media files to the drive
<maheanuu> th0r, I cant get that far///
<rxb123> but i'm trying to find what the best place / resources are to find people who can point me in the right direction for developing drivers for Aardvark sound cards
<th0r> maheanuu: are you using nautilus? gnome?
<maheanuu> th0r, Being a noob, I am not sure which
<rxb123> anyone have a good idea?
<edbian> maheanuu: Did you try right click -> open with ??
<maheanuu> Yes and when I right click it automatically tries to open with no "properties or anything to change"
<rxb123> that would be a left click
<maheanuu> edbian, sorry that was for you
<maheanuu> I am trying to learn but there are just too many things happening at once
<th0r> maheanuu: what happens if you try to click with the other mouse button?
<maheanuu> th0r,  the same thing
<edbian> maheanuu: what?  Can you make a screenshot and upload it to imageshack.us  ?
<edbian> maheanuu: ur doing fine
<rxb123> hrm, custom mouse click mapping....
<maheanuu> edbian, When I go to /places/downloads and rt. c lk on it it opens up eye of gnome image viewer instead of the download folder
<rxb123> any channel which is full of uber geeks with ideas on building drivers without a reasonable ammount of resources
<rxb123> cuz i really wana get these sound cards up on ubuntu
<edbian> maheanuu: So you're trying to open a folder and it's trying to use eye of gnome to view it (obviously wrong)
<jethrot> edbian: we are seeing a crazy screen
<guntbert> rxb123: I don't know, but *this* channel is strictly for ubuntu support - try to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jethrot> edbian "GNU GRU?B vesion 1.97~beta4"
<maheanuu> edbian, Yes, exactly
<dragonkeeper_> hi   how do i boot a iso file from grub     i tried  http://paste.ubuntu.com/632616/   in the grub.cfg file    but when i try to load it  all i get is a constant  white _     what am i doing wrong ?
<edbian> jethrot: ?
<jethrot> edbian: after do-upgrade-release, GRUB screen is shown
<edbian> jethrot: boot a live CD and run sudo update-grub
<rxb123> guntbert> lol i dunno how it would be off topic
<jethrot> edbian: based on a picture sent from remote
<rxb123> guntbert> but i'll try there
<edbian> maheanuu: reaseraching
<jethrot> edbian: its a VPS at canaca.com
<wsagent> help needed : is there any software like Hotspot Shield for ubuntu ? almost all the usefuk websites are blocked out here buy thr Gov
<edbian> maheanuu: Found this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1151325
<maheanuu> edbian, thanks much...   I am not at the end of the world I am over it and there is no one within 150 miles of me that even can spell Ubuntu let alone linux
<jethrot> edbian: a screenshot from our VPS provider: http://oi51.tinypic.com/156bgyb.jpg
<soreau> maheanuu: lol
<soreau> maheanuu: Where's that?
<wsagent> help needed : is there any software like Hotspot Shield for ubuntu ? almost all the usefuk websites are blocked out here buy thr Gov
<edbian> jethrot: Why many time do I have to tell you to boot a live CD
<edbian> maheanuu: :)
<jethrot> edbian it is a rack server..
<vandemar> on a ubuntu 11.04 system with two nics, a motorola surfboard 5101 intermitantly fails to provide dhcp responses.  leaving the computer on is no problem, it gets dhcp renewals, but typically after leaving it off overnight dhcp requests aren't responded to again, and some tweaking involving power cycling the cablemodem or switching from one ethernet port to another is required to get it responding again.  has anyone seen this?
<chaddy> wsagent: http://www.bestfreevpn.com/
<edbian> jethrot: IDK what to tell you.  Additionally, you version of Ubuntu looks very out of date
<jethrot> edbian: i just did a do-release-upgrade to natty
<edbian> jethrot: nevermind then.
<jethrot> edbian ??
<jethrot> edbian so its fuxed?
<wsagent> chaddy: that site is also blocked thanks... any other ?
<coldpizza72i> how do i enable root in ubuntu
<edbian> jethrot: no no,  I mean.  It's not old.  To fix the problem you must boot a live CD
<edbian> of that I'm sure
<io> !root | coldpizza72i
<ubottu> coldpizza72i: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<edbian> coldpizza72i: I'm guessing you knew that already?
<lachfome> howto blocking an IP with iptables in ubuntu / or how i can start or stop iptables
<io> !iptables | lachfome
<ubottu> lachfome: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME)  and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<compdoc> theres a nice gui for ufw
<vandemar> ufw is overly simplistic.  iptables isn't really an alternative, ufw is just a layer on top of iptables
<vandemar> if simple is what you're looking for then it's good.  otherwise it may give you headaches
<compdoc> so complicated has fewer headaches?
<edbian> If you understand the details then using ufw would be overly simplistic and annoying
<lachfome> I used this command to block ip 10.10.34.34 " ufw deny from 85.10.230.12 " but ...
<smmsadrnezh> I Installed playonlinux on ubuntu 10.04 and it dropped when It tried to download from sourceforg because it's closed in my country
<smmsadrnezh> and I can't unistall it. I can't upgrade. I can't open synaptic
<smmsadrnezh> This is a very bad situation. Plz HELP me
<vandemar> compdoc: if you're trying to do something the very simple ufw model can't handle, then yes
<io> lachfome: you want to block 10.10.34.34 but you denied 85.10.230.12?
<lachfome> io: Sorry , I used this command to block ip 10.10.34.34 " ufw deny from 10.10.34.34 " but ...
<BluesKaj> smmsadrnezh, are you trying to install playonlinux ?
<maheanuu> soreau, I am on the island of Raiatea in French Polynesia.....   I have a website that might interest some of you  http://mah.smugmug.com/other/anoceanapart
<BluesKaj> smmsadrnezh, open a terminal , sudo apt-get install playonlinux
<maheanuu> It will tell you a lot more about me than I can here
<testingjj> hey all
<soreau> maheanuu: While that's nice, it's offtopic for this channel
<mk> how can I remove unity, and go back to whatever I had before?
<maheanuu> I know it but you asked
<maheanuu> soreau, you asked and I told you.....
<soreau> maheanuu: yea sorry to mislead you
<maheanuu> I am still trying to open the goddamn windoze live disk........
<soreau> maheanuu: Oh that.. what file format is it?
<coldpizza72i> is it possible to write a script with a screen command that splits the window etc
<maheanuu> Have i TOLD you all just how much I hate windoze????   The file format is NTFS
<BluesKaj> probly an iso
<mk> (alternatively, how can I fix unity's horrible dual-screen support, as well as the inconsistent menu-bar placement?)
<html-inprogress> mk,lol you dont like it ? lol join the "crowd" XD lol
<maheanuu> I am trying to get to the ISO i downloaded and the damn image viewer wants to open everything including the zipper on my shorts
<vandemar> maheanuu: ntfs is the filesystem type, not the file format
<Poptisse> I can't locate easy-rsa directory "First, copy the easy-rsa directory to /etc/openvpn." - https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openvpn.html How can I follow that command without first knowing where it is ha ha
<soreau> mk: use ubuntu classic :P
<MK``> How is the progress on fixing the power regression?
<OerHeks> there is no such thing as a windows live disk, legally
<soreau> maheanuu: lmao
<html-inprogress> maheanuu,  what do you need help with ?
<mk> I think it's a good shot at a better interface, and I very much like that they're not trying to just copy windows, but... if I move windows across screens, the program crashes, and so on
<eFfeM> hi got into a strange problem with 11.04, gnome ui, installed a week ago, was working fine for a few days but now it does not start X automatically, instead I need to log in on a console and run startx (and then all works fine) anyone an idea? Can't find anything in the log
<mk> MK``: imposter
<maheanuu> Oh, then how come I found one That IS LIVE??????????
<soreau> maheanuu: It's probably just set wrong in sys>prefs>preferred applications
<mk> soreau: how would I use ubuntu classic?
<th0r> maheanuu: you will not be able to 'open' a .iso file directly
<MK``> Haha mk
<mk> I'd prefer not to reinstall from scratch
<guntbert> !classic | mk
<ubottu> mk: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<soreau> maheanuu: If you're using unity, try running gnome-default-applications-properties
<soreau> ! classic | mk
<maheanuu> thor it is a compressed file, And until I get to It I cannot know what format it is
<mk> ah, that sounds easy. How do I make that the default option (or will it be default after the first time I do it)?
<th0r> maheanuu: if the name ends in .iso, which I suspect it does, you will need to 'mount' it as a drive. And you will not be able to run it. Your best bet will be to install it in virtualbox
<soreau> maheanuu: You probably already have it..
<mk> and can it be set up for automatic login?
<soreau> maheanuu: Check /tmp/ and ~/Downloads/ for the file
<maheanuu> When I go to /places/downloads I get the gnome image viewer opening or trying to open shit
<soreau> mk: Sure, just log out, then select classic and log back in. It should save this setting even if you have autologin enabled
<guntbert> maheanuu: please mind your language
<html-inprogress> mk, like what ? im still lost on what you said,
<soreau> maheanuu: Do it from terminal: ls ~/Downloads /tmp
<maheanuu> I have found the file in downloads, but I cannot get to it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mk> soreau: ah - logging out didn't occur to me. Thanks
<soreau> mahe: What are you trying to do with it?
<soreau> mk: np
<MK``> mk: Go to System settings - Login screen
<th0r> maheanuu: what happens if you go to Places-<username> and then try to get into Downloads from there
<soreau> maheanuu: What are you trying to do with the file?
<MK``> that will let change those settings
<html-inprogress> maheanuu, a live "ms"  os ? i know there are one out there.... but what do you have?and whats the name
<soreau> MK``: It will let you select classic mode?
<mk> MK``: that's even better, thanks
<MK``> soreau yes, it lists the session types in a dropdown same as on the login screen for you to pick as the default entry
<mk> soreau: yes, as well as "classic (no effects)"
<mk> hopefully my old classic settings are preserved
<soreau> MK``: mk: oh ok.. are you guys one and the same? :P
<MK``> Upgrading to 11.04 broke a few of my classic settings, but overall is fine.
<soreau> mk: Preserved from what?
<mk> no, I'm mk, he's mk-prime-prime
<MK``> For example, my gnome panel does not retain my theme 50% of the time and uses the default gtk+ theme instead, I have no found a way to fix this
<maheanuu> html-inprogress, the name is "Windows XP SP3 live
<maheanuu> "
<mk> soreau: well, for example, one of my laptops has a crack that took out the top 15 pixels of the screen. To solve this, I put a blank 15px toolbar there. This keeps the V^X buttons visible.
<maheanuu> I do not have time for 20 questions, I am ready to quit and try the forums.....
<soreau> My gnome-panel completely crapped out on me - just shows the panel and nothing on it. I tried resetting, didn't help a bit. Had to switch to cairo-dock
<mk> I wouldn't want to have to create that bar after each login.
<soreau> And this happened randomly, possibly after some update, out of the blue
<BluesKaj> maheanuu, so why are you using a windows cd ...what's the purpose of it ?
<mk> is there any way to have ubuntu automatically detect that I've plugged in a certain screen, and restore my settings for that screen?
<soreau> mk: In theory, yes
<MK``> oh, no mk. Gnome panel will keep those settings. Just don't put 2 panels on the same side, like 2 on top. It tends to crash and need to be reset after that.
<BluesKaj> maheanuu, well the forums are really fast if you want to wait weeks for an answer
<soreau> mk: Implemented? Poorly if at all
<mk> MK``: great, thanks
<soreau> maheanuu: What the heck man, what are you trying to do with this file that's being opened by image viewer?
<d0x> Hi, i search a simple webui to put some files on. Somethink like dropbox for my ubuntu server
<th0r> soreau: he is trying to 'run' a windows install cd from nautilus
<mk> soreau: it bothers me every time - I'm sure I'm not the only one who docks a laptop.
<soreau> th0r: I don't understand that
<d0x> it would be good if it supports apache basic auth
<th0r> soreau: actually....he is trying to run the iso of the cd
<soreau> th0r: Ok, that's a bit more clear..
<OerHeks> maheanuu, maybe you downloaded the sp3 servicepack
<soreau> th0r: but it's.. a live cd from what I gather
<html-inprogress> maheanuu, unless we can some how magically know whats going on then theres no way but too ask questions and post picsand videos so we can help you
<soreau> th0r: So maybe he wants to burn it instead?
<anonymous_> hi
<Mandrew> is there a Déjà Dup back up tool like software for xfce/ xubuntu?
<th0r> soreau: he only knows that he 'needs to run chkdsk' or so the error window says...but I don't know where that error window is coming from
<Mitchell92> okay all i fixed the problem on my computer
<Mitchell92> it was not at all the GPU
<Mitchell92> it was that the UEFI was enabled.
<th0r> soreau: and his attitude has managed to turn off those of us who were trying to help. He 'doesn't have time' to answer questions, and can't tell us if he is using nautilus or ?
<Mitchell92> I had to disable it now it's installing.
<FloodBot1> Mitchell92: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<casey> Does anyone know how to update Windows Vista without breaking Grub2? I am at the point where windows wants to update after i log in, however, when i go to restart, grub2 breaks and i have to fix it through a live cd which gets me back to square one. Any ideas?
<soreau> th0r: Right, it's a waste of time :P
<Golgo007> I have a question - which one do I get - ubuntu 32 or 64 bit? I have Win 7 running 64 bit
<jmwpc> After extending an LVM volume with lvextend, what is my next step to get the OS to recognize the added space?
<BluesKaj> Golgo007, ubuntu 64bit as well
<guntbert> jmwpc: let the filesystem grow
<Mandrew> Golgo007, how much ram do you have?
<Flannel> jmwpc: extend the filesystem
<Golgo007> 4 MB ram
<jmwpc> Flannel: what is the command for that? (working in terminal)
<Mandrew> Golgo007, 64bit
<html-inprogress> d0x, what are you doing ?
<Golgo007> Thought so
<casey> Does anyone know how to update Windows Vista without breaking Grub2? I am at the point where windows wants to update after i log in, however, when i go to restart, grub2 breaks and i have to fix it through a live cd which gets me back to square one. Any ideas?
<guntbert> jmwpc: what file system do you have?
<mranima> just a little help on using a wireless printer.
<mranima> made by HP?
<jmwpc> ext3
<mranima> how  can i make it print.
<mranima> I tried to print a picture using shotwell but didn't see the printer on the window.
<Golgo007> ty e1 for assistance
<rodhash1> Hello guys, how can I disable X11?
<Flannel> jmwpc: resize2fs
<Flannel> jmwpc: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/extendlv.html will walk you through it in a variety of situations
<BluesKaj> casey,  did you install grub in default location when you installed ubuntu ?
<jmwpc> Flannel: Just what I was looking for... Thank You :)
<guntbert> jmwpc: see http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_lvm for a complete tutorial
<BluesKaj> casey, windows updates shouldn't be affecting grub
<casey> BluesKaj: Thank you for replying. I believe I did. Is there a way i can check?
<casey> BluesKaj: Well here's the problem. I can't update windows. Once I log in to Windows, I know as soon as I log out, Grub2 will break.
<BluesKaj> casey are you by any chance running 2 or more HDDS
<casey> BluesKaj: Nope just 1.
<d0x> html-inprogress: i like to store some files. Like presentations from our company
<guntbert> !nox | rodhash1
<ubottu> rodhash1: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<paolo_> sorry
<paolo_> there is anyone
<BluesKaj> ok casey , when you installed ubuntu , did you install linux below the windows partiton as listed on the partiiton table ?
<guntbert> paolo_: wrong window?
<BeholdMyGlory> Hello, a friend seems to be having some problems with X on Ubuntu. There are apparently problems with loading the nvidia driver, this is the contents of Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/0umnzADg  We've tried doing a system upgrade as well as a reinstall of nvidia-current; no luck. I don't know what the error message means by "system's kernel log", we've checked syslog as well as messages, and neither seem to contain any helpful information
<casey> BluesKaj: Yes. This was quite awhile ago. Let me point out i've had Ubuntu installed for quite some time now, maybe 7 months. I'm using Maverick if that makes any difference. Also, in the past I have been able to log into WIndows no problem. It was only after Windows wanted to update where this problem came.
<RevSpecies116> Was it a Service Pck update to Windows, Casey?
<Yukinoroh> how do I install a bunch of *.deb at the same time?
<guntbert> Yukinoroh: you should use the package managing system
<casey> RevSpecies116: As a matter of fact, I did not check. The update just started automatically because I wasnt paying attention to it and then it did the casual windows threat of "Computer will restart in 15 minutes to complete updates". So it's very well it could have.
<RevSpecies116> guntbert: coulda shoulda woulda
<guntbert> RevSpecies116: I beg your pardon?
<casey> lol
<Yukinoroh> guntbert: I want to install separate .deb that I downloaded
<RevSpecies116> guntbert: You did not answer the question Yukinoroh was asking - in fact you gave him some flip remark
<guntbert> Yukinoroh: are you sure that they are not in the repositories anyway?
<paolo_> hello
<Yukinoroh> guntbert: I know what I'm doing...
<guntbert> RevSpecies116: no, I did give sound advice
<Yukinoroh> I've done that with mandriva before except it's not the same command
<Yukinoroh> it's not urpmi anymore
<RevSpecies116> Yukinoroh: You may have to create a script [long way], or there could be a programme out there that you can drag and drop your debs on
<Yukinoroh> I can't just pass a long list of debs to a command?
<casey> RevSpecies, BluesKaj: Any ideas?
<RevSpecies116> Hmmm, not sure if dpkg supports that from the get go
<guntbert> Yukinoroh: sure you can, but see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement
<RevSpecies116> casey, you have access to a liveCD of Ubuntu?
<casey> RevSpecies116: Sure do. 10.10
<casey> (Version i'm using anyways.
<RevSpecies116> OKies, now what we need to find out is: if Windows changes the MBR and drops grub off the list
<RevSpecies116> is there an easy way to re-enable just grub
<RevSpecies116> And I think the answer to that is: yes :)
<casey> RevSpecies116: Lol so are you talking about the original grub? And just dropping Grub 2. Or did I lose you?
<BluesKaj> casey, take look at "oldfred's" post here  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1539756
<casey> BluesKaj: Ok. WIll do. Thanks for tracking that down :).
<BluesKaj> casey, I hope it works
<RevSpecies116> Sounds like your windows update will mess up Grub2 on next boot, casey? if so, fixing grub2 will be easy - you will not loose 10.10 or your data in the process
<html-inprogress> casey, clone /or backup linux and update windows.then put back yoour clone and see if it works ( in thery
<RevSpecies116> BUT - as mentioned, casey, a good backup will be good to have just in case
<casey> Wow. Step away for a second and suddenly my question took the hotseat lol.
<casey> Let me reply one by one.
<RevSpecies116> guntbert: I think Yukinoroh knows that if the debs mess up, there will be no support for fixing the error.
<casey> BluesKaj: Do you know what the default or recommended drive i should install grub too, just to make sure i have it right?
<RevSpecies116> But guntbert, remember that Yukinoroh says they are OK with Linux - so non of this high-falutin 'must use package management' milarky
<casey> RevSpecies116: Well windows never fully updates because it cant log back in to do so (After restart). But how will I lose my data? I've actually had to reinstall grub multiple times to fix this already lol (from live cd).
<BluesKaj> yeah, casey too many cooks...if you ned to reinstall, , make sure you choose the default ,,, grub will ask you near the end of the install it will recommend it to you  , beause it will detect the windows install and ask about dual boting etc
<casey> html-inprogress: I have no idea how to make a clone or put it into theory. But thank you for trying.
<casey> BluesKaj: So are you sure about that? In the past, I remember having to actually type in a drive?
<HELPNEED> i nneed
<HELPNEED> i need as my name already say help
<BluesKaj> casey, i'm not talking about partitioning , grub will install by default in the correct place if you choose to do the default
<Barnabas> HELPNEED, whats the problem
<HELPNEED> my problem is the maximizing of windows
<casey> BluesKaj: Thank you for all your help. Let me give it go :).
<RevSpecies116> OK - I have an idea :) casey :) BUT it means 'loosing' grub2 for a while ;)
<RevSpecies116> Do you have your XP/Vista/7 install CD/DVD?
<BluesKaj> casey, unless of course you have windows installed last on the drive
<Chipzzz> HELPNEED: what happens when you try?
<HELPNEED> my problem is the maximizing of windows
<Barnabas> HELPNEED, how is that a problem
<HELPNEED> well
<HELPNEED> if i try to maximize windows
<HELPNEED> if they are at the edge
<RevSpecies116> You could repair the windows boot MBR to remove grub2 completely ;)
<HELPNEED> they maximizes on another virtual desktop
<RevSpecies116> And let Windows do its thing
<RevSpecies116> and then when all is said and done, use your liveCD to repair grub
<BluesKaj> RevSpecies116, ge already does that each time winows updates, and breaks grub
<BluesKaj> he
<casey> Oh gosh.
<casey> lol
<HELPNEED> if i try to maximize windows
<HELPNEED> if they are at the edge
<HELPNEED> they maximizes on another virtual desktop
<casey> RevSpecies116: Unfortunately I have no access to my vista live cd right now.
<BluesKaj> casey, , like I said ,,,too many cooks :)
<casey> BluesKaj: Oh for sure. And all I want to do is make my chicken noodle soup.
<BluesKaj> anyway gotta go for now ...almost dinnertime
<casey> BluesKaj: I did reconfigure the grub-pc and i let it choose the default.
<visof> hello
<el_bb> Hi.
<RevSpecies116> BluesKaj: Enjoy food :)
<casey> BluesKaj: Hopefully all goes well. Enjoy dinner :). Thanls for the help.
<visof> i want to write entry for another os ubuntu can detect ?
<casey> *Thanks
<el_bb> Is anybody running Ubuntu on a usb drive? I am wondering what the speed penalty is.
<html-inprogress> casey,lol well thats always nice to have,, and i was wondering how i fix/reinstall grub on 10.10  too , thanks
<visof> i added it in grub.cfg but i need to write entry in /etc/grub.d
<visof> please anyone help me
<visof> it's installed on /dev/sda1
<casey> RevSpecies116: Thanks for all your help as well. I'm going to try letting Windows do its thing.
<casey> html-progess: Did your Grub2 break as well?
<RevSpecies116> fingers crossed, casey :)
<RevSpecies116> visof: Which Ubuntu are you running?
<casey> RevSpecies116: If not, i'll fix it again (sigh) and be right back here lol.
<RevSpecies116> Indeed, casey ;)
<visof> RevSpecies116: 10.10
<visof> it's grub2
<RevSpecies116> visof, Thanks for that :) I'm sorry, though - I'm not sure if grub2 is that configurable
<RevSpecies116> certainly not as 'editable' as grub[1]
<RevSpecies116> el_bb - the bus will throttle that
<RevSpecies116> But it is entirely possible to run Ubuntu from a USB HDD
<desgracia2> rver irc.irc-hispano.org
<visof> anyone help please
<html-inprogress> el_bb, whatever the max is for the usb port (1.1 12mb about so )
<RevSpecies116> visof, let me get a link - I think there was a programme like that on OMGUbuntu.co.uk
<html-inprogress> TODAYS THEME OF THE HOUR ............  GRUB......   (ANYONE HUNGERY?) LOL
<RevSpecies116> visof: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/grub-customizer-lets-you-reorder-add-or.html
<tamer> Hello. Does the command top show all processes? I am trying to see what's eating my memory. 1.8 GBs is reported to by used by free, but summing the processes top show (sorted by mem usage) gives only 0.84 GBs. How do I need what's consuming the rest of my memory?
<kingofswords> hi ,... i have 8gb usb stick with ext3 on it but only 7.5 gb is usable....
<kingofswords> why?
<RevSpecies116> visof: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/super-boot-manager-eases-burg-grub-plymouth-tweaking-pains/ <-- Even better
<tamer> I need to know what's consuming the rest of my memory ? **
<Chipzzz> tamer: try sudo top
<tamer> Chipzzz, same resuts.
<Chipzzz> (actually, sudo htop is better if you have it)
<YankDownUnder> Um...ya'all do know that linux/unix/bsd use memory way differently than MS based OS's, right?
<guntbert> tamer: please see http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ for an explanation   "free" is not what you expect
<html-inprogress> I KEEP GETTING GRUB ERROR 21 after i installed a a usb os
<html-inprogress> what is it and how do i fix it?
<YankDownUnder> Error 21? you sure it's Error 21? Sure it ain't like Error 42?
<diogo_79> hi guys
<guntbert> !joke | YankDownUnder
<ubottu> YankDownUnder: You might think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users who follow your advice or irritate people who attempt to answer your question.
<diogo_79> what are using for manage the firewall in ubuntu
<html-inprogress> its 20 something
<RevSpecies116> Ahhh, we have a H2GT2G fan in the room
<YankDownUnder> html-inprogress, Mate, I know - I was joking - hang on a tick - got something...
<el_bb> RevSpecies116, html-inprogress: well, yes. :-)  I  wanted to know though, if the system would still be usable for basic stuff, e.g. browsing
<el_bb> or if there would be a huge lag
<RevSpecies116> el_bb - most certainly
<diogo_79> hey
<RevSpecies116> most certainly usable
<HELPNEED> if i try to maximize windows
<HELPNEED> if they are at the edge
<HELPNEED> they maximizes on another virtual desktop
<diogo_79> please some guidance
<YankDownUnder> html-inprogress, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-875952.html , http://www.pcerrorsfix.com/fix-grub-error-21
<html-inprogress> i have 2.1 amd  2gb of ram 320 gb hdd
<diogo_79> firewall what gui are using
<diogo_79> ?
<el_bb> RevSpecies116: thanks. I'm gonna order one and test it. :-)
<RevSpecies116> BUT, el_bb - if you just wanted to use the distro for browsing [no heavy duty stuff], perhapss a slim distro would be better - like puppy or TinyCore?
<guntbert> !ufw | diogo_79
<ubottu> diogo_79: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME)  and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<diogo_79> thanks
<YankDownUnder> Lovely...someone on the net as "root"
<visof> i hate grub2
<RevSpecies116> visof, it is different, yes - but it is the future :)
<YankDownUnder> We tend to hate what we don't understand only due to our anxiety about NOT knowing.
<RevSpecies116> visof, did you try the programme: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/super-boot-manager-eases-burg-grub-plymouth-tweaking-pains/ <-- I think it would be great for your needs
<root_____> sup all
<YankDownUnder> RevSpecies116, He's gone...
<html-inprogress> mate thats not it
<root_____> ...
<html-inprogress> it didnt work
<Afteraffekt> Hey guys and gals, how do i edit grub to boot to windows on the second harddrive in my system, and the second partition?
<YankDownUnder> html-inprogress, Just wondering, have you read the grub2 docs?
<guntbert> root_____: don't irc as root
<HELPNEED> if i try to maximize windows
<HELPNEED> if they are at the edge
<HELPNEED> they maximizes on another virtual desktop
<RevSpecies116> My my, it is a grub day today
<guntbert> !enter | HELPNEED
<ubottu> HELPNEED: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<RevSpecies116> Afteraffekt: try this - http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/super-boot-manager-eases-burg-grub-plymouth-tweaking-pains/
<Afteraffekt> RevSpecies116, reading thanks
<el_bb> RevSpecies116: well, the GPUs will be doing a lot work and I'm not sure if I can get the ATI drivers to work on puppy
<YankDownUnder> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<RevSpecies116> Ahhh, Ubuntu would be your best bet, the el_bb :)
<RevSpecies116> the el_bb = then el_bb ;)
<Afteraffekt> RevSpecies116, I am on Fedora, so I dont think this will work, you guys are just better at helping with grub problems
<tjiggi_fo> Afteraffekt, install Startup Manager, find it in System > Admin and set your boot order from there
<RevSpecies116> You may want to try #fedora Afteraffekt
<Afteraffekt> tjiggi_fo, its not a boot order, its actually editing grub to see it
<tjiggi_fo> ah, dunno if fedora has it
<Afteraffekt> i dont want to install any more software to do this, editing grub.conf should be enough
<tjiggi_fo> yep
<el_bb> RevSpecies116: :-) thanks
<RevSpecies116> I don't think grub2 has a editable grub.conf :)
<Afteraffekt> i just have wrong numbers i know
<Afteraffekt> RevSpecies116, using Grub1
<YankDownUnder> "Grub Legacy"
<guntbert> Afteraffekt: grub1? then edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tamer> Chipzzz, sudo htop gives me many instances of each process, the sum of memory usage is over 100% !
<edgy> Hi, when I create .deb file, I guess I put my name as the maintainer, but where can I put the author of the prog itself?
<Afteraffekt> I know what to edit >.<
<ShadesEdge> Hello, my connector (marvell) isn't supported in Ubuntu. How can I make it work for installing Linux?
<guntbert> !memory | tamer
<ubottu> tamer: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<Afteraffekt> just dont know what to tell it to look on another harddrive and a second partition for windows
<Chipzzz> tamer: is it a multi-core cpu?
<mrdeb> every linux tools shows different memory use
<mrdeb> its confusing
<tamer> Chiliblue, yes
<guntbert> Afteraffekt: sorry, I didn't read back :)
<YankDownUnder> HELPNEED, http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/change-settings-ubuntu-unity-compizconfig-settings-manager/
<tamer> guntbert, thanks for the clarification. I referred to the website. Now I know less of my memory is consumed, but still there is an unreported part I am looking for.
<[_margoo_]> hi all
<guntbert> tamer: I suggest you let the kernel do it's thing - I never tried to add it all up
<RevSpecies116> Afteraffekt Let me see - should be an easy thing to do in 'Grug Legacy', grub1, though ;)
<YankDownUnder> tamer, If your system is becoming basically unusable, and something seems to be consuming not only memory, but process as well, things are deathly slow, THEN I'd start to worry, and also start to inspect...
<Chipzzz> tamer: if you put the system monitor applet in your taskbar, you can see how much of the ram is used for programs & how much for cache
<ruggz> hi
<ruggz> i'm drunk
<ruggz> lets fuck
<FloodBot1> ruggz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tamer> Chipzzz, I have it already.
<ruggr> ok?
<guntbert> tamer: although system monitor itself consumes a big chunk of resources
<tamer> guntbert, what annoys me is that  I have 4 GBs of RAM, and yet I manage to full the memory and things get slower then.
<RevSpecies116> Afteraffekt: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/how-do-i-add-windows-xp-to-grub-boot-loader-375198/ May help
<Chipzzz> tamer: is it showing over 100%?
<no_face> I love ubuntu (just thought i'd say that)
<tamer> Chipzzz, no, I was referring to htop only.
<RevSpecies116> I love Ubuntu too - Will love 12.04LTS even better when it comes out :)
<Chipzzz> tamer: does top show the same?
<guntbert> tamer: get used to it: a system has to use a great part of its resources, so you will see most memory put to some "work" - what are you running that "things get slower"?
<no_face> yee, i'm a LTS man myself too
<Golgo007> going to try ubuntu 10.10 64 bit so bbl
<YankDownUnder> guntbert, He did mention that the system was slowing down...
<mrdeb> why is he trying 10.10
<jingo255> I made a separate partition, can I do a full install with wubi?
<jingo255> the cd does not work
<mrdeb> dont do it with ubi
<no_face> lol, try... shouldn't he say. "i'm going to run ubuntu 10.10 in VM
<mrdeb> use a usb stick
<tamer> Chipzzz, yes
<jingo255> I tried usb stick, it doesn't work
<mrdeb> what are you saing. i think you know what i mean
<mrdeb> jingo255: it works
<html-inprogress> no_face, me to ,  what about that you like ?
<jingo255> I did the directions on the ubuntu site, put the iso on usb, changed boot settings to removable devices, it just bypasses it and loads windows
<mrdeb> jingo255: you are not selecting the right boot
<Chipzzz> tamer: the multi-cores are probably confusing it... actual is probably (Displayed%-100)
<YankDownUnder> Sounds like BIOS is not looking for the USB stick when booting...
<mrdeb> did you use the windows usb creator
<jingo255> I used what they suggested on ubuntu site
<mrdeb> jingo255: you have to select either usb or harddrive usb from boot menu
<rewt> jingo255, did you copy the .iso file to the usb, or extracted it on there?
<jingo255> those options not available
<no_face> html-inprogress i like that it is free to use
<mrdeb> sometimes you have to select hard drive and then it seems your sitck even though its usb
<mrdeb> bios can be weird
<YankDownUnder> I'm still left to wonder if USB is chosen as a bootable device in the BIOS of the machine, jingo255
<jingo255> what? so I should try hard drive
<brewster> how do i make it so that when I see the cube workspace switcher, I can see a desktop on the top and bottom of the cube?
<jingo255> I made cd too and it just does a blank screen
<YankDownUnder> jingo255, Have you gone into the BIOS of your machine, and made sure that you changed the boot up order so that the USB will be booted?
<html-inprogress> no_face,  you know windows has put out anti-linux adds
<andantino> 6 workspaces perhaps
<jingo255> there isnt a usb option
<tamer> guntbert, I was referring to the case of using swap memory to fulfill the applications needs when the RAM is full. Of course I don't want to get to that point, and I resort to closing apps. But still I end up with a good portion of my 4 GB consumed by no "showing" processes. We are talking about 30% of purely used (excluding cached) memory, when in fact the only application I am "using" is Xchat!
<brewster> html-inprogress: where might i find these ads?
<andantino> really html?
<no_face> not used windows this year, and have used linux for 7 years or more, don't care much for Microsoft at all anymore html-inprogress
<YankDownUnder> jingo255, Did you LOOK CAREFULLY at the options to see if the USB is showing up as a hard drive?
<evandrix>  hi
<tamer> guntbert, something does not feel correct.
<evandrix>  hi
<guntbert> tamer: did you think of buffers too?
<html-inprogress> brewster, im working on geting them ,as we speak but the computer is down,  you can try to google it
<brewster> ok
<tamer> guntbert, yes. Here's the line from free that I am reading: "-/+ buffers/cache:       1201       2622"
<YankDownUnder> brewster, You're still fighting configuring your "Unity" eh...
<brewster> indeed
<froq_> YankDownUnder, what are you doing instead??
<brewster> i got the cube and the solutions wasn't so obvious
<YankDownUnder> froq_, I'm USING my system, not configuring it... ;)
<froq_> YankDownUnder, oo haha.. nice remark
<maujhsn> ubotto send me to url:  projectM-pulseaudio repository!
<guntbert> tamer: (was that from free -m ?), remember that any memory used for buffers is immediately available if an application should need it (the same goes for cache)
<html-inprogress> brewster,  here it is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYT6Xczbs0M
<tamer> guntbert, yes, free -m. But that line reports [used - buffered/cache = 1201] Which is too much if there's nothing memory-consuming running.
<Totem-Schalter> question: anyone know of a better IRC client that is more customizable ?
<html-inprogress> http://www.youtube.com/redirect?q=http%3A%2F%2Fquaoar.ww7.be%2Fms_fud_of_the_year%2F569458-microsoft-attack-linux-retail-level-probably.html&session_token=fojFZ3ojT3DQVejK5pT9qiRAJt58MTMwOTEyNjYxMkAxMzA5MDQwMjEy
<YankDownUnder> Totem-Schalter, Um...Xchat?
<html-inprogress> brewster, http://www.youtube.com/redirect?q=http%3A%2F%2Fquaoar.ww7.be%2Fms_fud_of_the_year%2F569458-microsoft-attack-linux-retail-level-probably.html&session_token=fojFZ3ojT3DQVejK5pT9qiRAJt58MTMwOTEyNjYxMkAxMzA5MDQwMjEy          http://www.youtube.com/redirect?q=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.maximumpc.com%2Farticle%2Fnews%2Fmicrosoft_gets_creative_antilinux_training_materials&session_token=fojFZ3ojT3DQVejK5pT9qiRAJt58MTMwOTEyNjYxMkAxMzA5MDQ
<html-inprogress> wMjEy
<Totem-Schalter> YankDownUnder: ok thanks ill look at that
<iamapickle> what the hell
<Chipzzz> tamer: the caches & buffers aren't cleared until they are needed for something else
<maujhsn> ubotto send me to url:  projectM-pulseaudio repos!
<guntbert> tamer: do you actually experience performance problems?
<ZykoticK9> tamer, this is the "free ram" factoid from #debian --- Unlike information, your computer's memory does *not* want to be free.  Free RAM is wasted RAM!  Linux tries to use free physical memory for caching files from disk which speeds up disk access considerably.  Linux releases RAM from these caches if programs need it.  If you want to know how much physical memory the free(1) tool says you have left for program use, it's 'free' + 'buffers' + 'cache'.
<qin> html-inprogress: goo.gl (neat stuff)
<html-inprogress> oh thanks
<guntbert> tamer: for further playing: install htop, it has more details, and investigate with that tool
<html-inprogress> qinhttp://goo.gl/za81G
<html-inprogress> hows that ? qin,
<tamer> guntbert, ZykoticK9 and Chipzzz. Ok guys, thanks for your help.
<guntbert> tamer: np, have fun :)
<ShadesEdge> Hello, my connector (marvell) isn't supported in Ubuntu. How can I make it work for installing Linux?
<coz_> html-inprogress,  that link has to be separated from his nick :)
<html-inprogress> oh!!!  ok !! thanks   coz_
<YankDownUnder> ShadesEdge, Have you looked through the Ubuntu forums about your "connector" (what does that mean, anyway?) for information about your Marvell?
<no_face> ShadesEdge, use the windows driver and ndiswrapper
<cyperbg> I just reinstalled Ubuntu 11.04 because of a Wifi connection issues. Everything was working fine until the next reboot
<ShadesEdge> And how am I supposed to do that?
<Chipzzz> tamer: np, gl
<cyperbg> why am I being punished?
<coz_> html-inprogress,  it makes it easy to right click and open in browser that way
<ShadesEdge> YankDownUnder: I've looked and it is a bug specific to the kernel.
<cyperbg> please anyone help, please
<YankDownUnder> cyperbg, Did you check the settings for the wifi connection and make sure that it was set to automatically connect?
<gry> cyperbg: hold on
<cyperbg> YankDownUnder it is connected
<YankDownUnder> ShadesEdge, Right...is this an ethernet card?
<gry> !wiki | cyperbg
<ubottu> cyperbg: http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<gry> !wifi | cyperbg
<ubottu> cyperbg: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ShadesEdge> YankDownUnder: No, it is the hard drive controller
<soreau> cyperbg: So you can ping 8.8.8.8?
<gry> ignore the first one, typo
<cyperbg> gry I've read that already
<ShadesEdge> YankDownUnder: So I can't install Linux, whenether distro it is
<YankDownUnder> cyperbg, Here's something for you to do: change the MTU settings from automatic to 1500, disconnect, then reconnect
<cyperbg> the problem is more mysterious
<cyperbg> YankDownUnder I will try
<html-inprogress> coz_ ok :)
<ShadesEdge> YankDownUnder: As it seems there is a patch for th
<ShadesEdge> YankDownUnder: As it seems there is a patch for it, but how can I install it in a Linux CD for install?
<YankDownUnder> ShadesEdge, Ah. Right. Well, mate, after all these years, if the issue with the Marvell controller is still not address in the kernel sources, then, well, um...nice day for a beer, innit?
<ShadesEdge> YankDownUnder: The only solution seems to rely on that mysterious patch...
<ShadesEdge> Or then to use the another connector which I don't know where it is.
<Totem-Schalter_> clear
<YankDownUnder> ShadesEdge, Well, then that's where the investigation would start - someone would have compiled a kernel with it, true? Cuz ya ain't the only person on the planet with that issue - therefore, find that kernel...
<YankDownUnder> Totem-Schalter_, That would be: /clear => any commands would start with a "/"
<cyperbg> YankDownUnder, I've changed it, it connects successfully, but there is no internet and the activity indicator on the USB WiFi Dongle is not flashing. Everyting was working just fine 10 minutes ago before I restarted.
<cyperbg> and I reinstalled Ubuntu battling this same problem before
<mrdeb> cyperbg: put in internl one
<YankDownUnder> cyperbg, You may be trying to change a tyre with dynamite, mate...
<cyperbg> mrdeb what is internl one?
<YankDownUnder> cyperbg, If you're "connecting", and things appear all right, then just die out, there's a more insidious issue - that does NOT require complete re-installs...
<ShadesEdge> YankDownUnder: It's been until 2010-10-11 that is have been released as a bug
<cyperbg> YankDownUnder any other suggestions then?
<Yeti_69> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<LekeFly> Anyone that can recommend me another vnc server other than vino? : )
<Gyndawyr> hey guys
<cyperbg> its beyond my comprehension why this is happening
<mrdeb> hi Gyndawyr
<Gyndawyr> is there an ubuntu-casual room I could ask my unrelated question in?
<html-inprogress> from commandline linux how do i start the gui desktop
<sveinse> I'm trying to make a debian package, and the files within this package can be installed without compilation. dh_make seems to be centric around building a source package, then a binary package. What is the easiest way to create a binary package without building. (I'm a n00b on this)
<TerMarker> i have got a problem
<mrdeb> cyperbg: internal pci card wifi
<YankDownUnder> cyperbg, I'd start looking at the driver...and then the actual network settings...connecting doesn't always mean that the wifi card has obtained an IP address on the network...
<Gyndawyr> I feel you guys will know more than anybody what I'm talking about when I ask about a flight controller
<ZykoticK9> LekeFly, tightvncserver (i don't personally use VNC, but tightvnc is popular)
<qin> !ot | Gyndawyr
<ubottu> Gyndawyr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cyperbg> mrdeb I don't have it and additionally I can't use cable to connect wired
<edbian> Gyndawyr: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<cyperbg> YankDownUnder, why would everything work great and then after one reboot it doesn't?
<Gyndawyr> thanks guys
<Chipzzz> cyperbg: is the device showing up in lsusb?
<YankDownUnder> cyperbg, Another thing to consider is signal strengh
<bernice> i would like to say hello to everyone, and that i just love Ubuntu!
<edbian> bernice: :)
<no_face> o/ bernice
<YankDownUnder> cyperbg, It would sound like several things: One, the connection isn't strong enough to automatically connect, Two, there may be a driver conflict (some other mod and the mod that drives your wifi are conflicting)
<cyperbg> Chipzzz I believe yes - it shows Atheros communication device
<cyperbg> YankDownUnder, the connection is strong enough, because the router is 3 meters away
<Chipzzz> cyperbg: how about in ifconfig?
<cyperbg> my Windows machine from which I'm typing right now is connected to the same router using the same dongle model and both machines are next to each other
<TerMarker> i have got many
<TerMarker> desktop environments
<TerMarker> on my pc
<TerMarker> how can i remove them
<YankDownUnder> Another thing to do is to make sure you have the wireless tools installed, so you can affect the wifi directly with iwconfig => make sure the "linux driver" is accepting the strengh, and as well, that the throughput is high enough...
<FloodBot1> TerMarker: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cyperbg> Chipzzz, it shows it: wlan0 and then some info like internet address which is my local address and also ipv6 address
<YankDownUnder> I think it's time for coffee and smoko
<YankDownUnder> cyperbg, REMOVE the IPv6 stuff...
<PythonSnake> hi
<keyboardtalk> How do I mount or connect to a network drive?
<PythonSnake> where to get linux drivers for my laptop please ?
<cyperbg> YankDownUnder how do I remove it? - it says Ignored in Edit Connections
<Chipzzz> cyperbg: what does it list as the inet address?
<TerMarker> i have got many desktop environmm,ents on  my pc
<TerMarker> how can i remove them
<jpds> YankDownUnder: Why do you hate the new Internets?
<cyperbg> Chipzzz - 192.168.1.4
<cyperbg> Windows machine is 192.168.1.3
<cyperbg> the Router is 192.168.1.1
<jenvy> hi there, is there a way to fix this problem without reinstalling the OS? i tried to install ati drivers, and then removed them, ever since then on shutdown, the cpu will go into a "soft lockup" and won't shutdown unless i held the power button down.
<cyperbg> I successfully used VNC Viewer to connect to the Ubuntu maachines 15 minutes ago
<Chipzzz> cyperbg: can you ping 192.168.1.4?
<cyperbg> from my Windows machine - no it says timed out
<tucemiux> how do I install a program?  I already configured it, what are the next commands to install it? do i need to use sudo?
<Chipzzz> cyperbg: no, from the Ubuntu machine (that's 192.168.1.4, right?)
<cyperbg> Chipzzz after I installed Ubuntu fresh I used these commands from an internet guide
<Willther> sudo apt-get install "name"
<cyperbg> cd ~
<cyperbg> sudo apt-get update
<cyperbg> sudo apt-get install python-setuptools python-numpy subversion g++ libboost-all-dev libqtgui4 openntpd
<FloodBot1> cyperbg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cyperbg> Chipzzz so you want me to ping the ubuntu machine from the ubuntu machine?
<keyboardtalk> How do I mount or connect to a network drive?
<cyperbg> Chipzzz pinging 192.168.1.4 from 192.168.1.4 is successful
<Chipzzz> cyperbg: can you ping the router at 192.168.1.1 (if that is correct)?
<ZykoticK9> tucemiux, what format is this program in?  I you configured do you mean you ran "./configure"?  Are you sure there isn't a package or PPA available for the program?
<infinity_> keyboardtalk: use nfs
<Willther> somebody knows some good programs to do security test whit ubuntu?
<cyperbg> Chipzzz no I can't
<keyboardtalk> infinity_: I am using "mount nfs ip_adr/memorycard/ /mnt"
<infinity_> mount 10.2.2.2:/srv/nfs0 /mnt
<infinity_> did you edit exports on 10.2.2.2 ?
<Chipzzz> cyperbg: is the wireless encrypted?
<tucemiux> ZykoticK9: lets not make a short story long please, I just need to know how to install the thing, I'm continuing what I started last night, I finally got the thing to configure, now all I want to do is install it, is it "sudo make install" ?? I need an error about permissions using "make install"
<jpds> cyperbg: What does "route -n" show as a gateway?
<steven_> ubuntu install is very fast and simple
<cyperbg> Chipzzz it is encrypted - WPA/WPA2 with TKIP/AES
<th0r> tucemiux: yes, it is sudo make install
<tucemiux> ZykoticK9: i meant to say I get an error about permissions just using "make install"
<tucemiux> th0r: thanks !
<bernice> tucemiux: you must first remember to compile it using make
<Chipzzz> cyperbg: ah! that's probably what's not working
<steven_> i tried debian, suse, many of the top ones.. ubuntu is the best
<ZykoticK9> tucemiux, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware for general steps - but you typically run "make" then "sudo make install" --- BUT this is USUALLY a BAD idea to install stuff like this (WARNING)
<wildgoose> Willther, Infondlinux
<steven_> puppy linux is pretty good too.. but you don't need to install it..it just works
<ShadesEdge> Hello, my connector (marvell) isn't supported in Ubuntu. How can I make it work for installing Linux?
<infinity_> steven_: eh? thats relative
<Chipzzz> cyperbg: try editing your network connections and re-entering your wireless encryption params
<tucemiux> ZykoticK9: ok, im using ubuntu server, how do I upgrade esniper ? Check it out on your box to see what I mean LoL
<SJr> dd_rescue the best thing to recover a drive that has random read errors
<Zorg> hey, I have my cousin's laptop here. and it can't boot windows xp. apparently she installed ubuntu on it, so I'm trying to boot it from grub.. how do I figure out of this is an issue with windows, or with grub or what not? also, safe mode fails to boot in windows, and I don't know the login password currently to the ubuntu setup.
<cyperbg> Chipzzz I will disable the ancryption in my router all together to see if that helps
<keyboardtalk> infinity_: it's a network printer, with a memory card slot. Do I need to specify nfs with the mount command?
<Chipzzz> cyperbg: it probably will... sometimes it is hard to get the encryption to remain persistent
<ZykoticK9> tucemiux, what version of esniper are you compiling?  Just curious.
<tucemiux> Zorg: boot up to a live CD and reinstall grub
<html-inprogress> tucemiux, how ?
<tucemiux> ZykoticK9: I need the latest and greatest version, the older versions are broke, they dont work anymore and I HAVE to use the latest and greatest version otherwise no sniping for me
<infinity_> keyboardtalk: it's likely not going to support nfs. what NAS protocol does it support?
<tucemiux> html-inprogress: how what ?
<html-inprogress> fix grub
<Zorg> tucemiux: I guess I could do that, are you just guessing that it isn't a problem with windows?
<tucemiux> html-inprogress: you boot up into a live CD and then reinstall grub, you want the specific steps?  They're in the forum, I can look it up foryou if you want
<nakanut> good evening
<PythonSnake> :)
<PythonSnake> how to get linux drivers ?
<helpinghand> I'm trying to fix 11.04 on my friend's laptop. It's a Dell Inspiron M5030. The issue is the graphics card. It runs an Radeon M880 (mobile HD4500). Trying to log in with full effects fails. The proprietary ATI driver doesn't help. I can log in normally with Classic (no effects). The problem is that he wants to play Minecraft and it won't run. I have a feeling it's because of the limited...
<helpinghand> ...OpenGL/Java functionality since I'm running in No Effects. Can anybody help me get this straightened out?
<cyperbg> Chipzzz it did not help, but I noticed the network information windows says Driver: usb, but but my dongle is TP-Link TL-WN821N and its driver is ar9170usb
<th0r> PythonSnake: there is no one place for linux drivers. You have to pick them up one at a time depending on the hardware
<ZykoticK9> PythonSnake, drivers for what?  most drivers are built-in.
<cyperbg> can you guide me on how to install/reinstall the correct driver?
<tucemiux> Zorg: it happens, what youre describing is flaky so I dont even know what you have, did your friend erase windows by mistake? Dont know but the first step is to boot up to a live CD and examine the hard drive, reinstall grub, if that doesnt work then install windows boot loader first, make sure you boot up to windows, then reinstall grub
<PythonSnake> driver for my Asus A42F
<PythonSnake> helpinghand: wine ?
<brewster> could ubuntu run on a hex core computer?
<Chipzzz> cyperbg: i would be surprised if that had changed between the first installation and the reboot
<html-inprogress> brewster, whats that?  6 core?
<brewster> indeed
<Zorg> tucemiux: mmk.. I forgot to mention, when it fails to boot windows, it goes back to the grub menu (as it would when you first try turning it on)
<html-inprogress> yes
<LBo> Hi all, I'm running a pandaboard on ubuntu 11.04 (omap4). When I plugin a usb wireless interface it get's the name: wlan0-wlan1
<helpinghand> PythonSnake, I'd rather figure out how to get Ubuntu running in full graphics mode. My buddy is computer illiterate (another friend recommended linux - worst idea ever), so workarounds are just going to create more problems as he tries to use them.
<LBo> Is there a way I could change that?
<brewster> does it matter how many cores a computer has?
<cyperbg> Chipzzz, I am not sure about 20 minutes ago, but yesterday it was showing ar9170usb and not just usb
<Chipzzz> cyperbg: after turning off encryption on the router, did you change your Ubuntu network settings to match?
<brewster> if a computer had 10 cores could ubuntu still run on it?
<cyperbg> Chipzzz, I deleted the saved settings from Edit connections and then reconnected again
<tucemiux> Zorg: like I said before, your situation sounds flaky - you dont know what you have, boot up to a live CD and examine the hard drive to see what you have
<html-inprogress> helpinghand, well you can do wht you have been doing or go to the distro page and get ones made for newbies
<linusA> doesn anyone know how to keep pulseaudio from autospawning?
<html-inprogress> youtubue it and google it,
<tucemiux> linusA: if you find your solution pleae let me know, i hate purge audio!
<keyboardtalk> infinity_: I'm not sure what protocol it supports. I can connect to it on windows by "mapping the network drive"
<tucemiux> @gmail.com
<nakanut> are there any good AVCHD codecs out there?
<infinity_> 15:56 < keyboardtalk> infinity_: I'm not sure what protocol it supports. I can connect to it on windows by
<html-inprogress> helpinghand, i can help you , i too am working on that to
<infinity_> keyboardtalk: i would give up. it likely isn't possible
<infinity_> heh
<Chipzzz> cyperbg: you might try rebooting with the new settings... a warm restart doesn't always behave the same
<linusA> I unclicked pulseaudio in the startup application, and it still loads anyway
<helpinghand> html-inprogress: thanks, I'd love to just get ubuntu working in full graphics and leave it at that
<cyperbg> Chipzzz I will, btw the usb dongle doesn't flash to show activity
<Chipzzz> linusA: you could uninstall it with synaptic but be careful to check what else will be removed
<linusA> pulseaudio -k only kills the daemon temporarily, then it respawns. most persistent program Ive dealt with
<cyperbg> Chipzzz I've used a guide on the internet where I made the keyring password not being asked on autologin so that my Remote Desktop works - culd that be the problem?
<linusA> @chipzzz yes I could, but I want to use it. just not all the time
<tucemiux> linusA: perhaps you need help with a work around? what app are you having problem with? exorcising p urge audio could be catastrophic
<Padge> I'm having trouble using filesharing in Ubuntu 11.04
<Padge> Windows network
#ubuntu 2011-06-26
<cyperbg> Chipzzz please see this - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vino/+bug/562423/comments/11
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 562423 in vino (Ubuntu) "gnome-keyring-manager interferes with the VNC server" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cyperbg> that's what I did
<Padge> As I understand it, Samba doesn't come preinstalled with Linux
<coldpizza72i> how do you install deb at comand line
<html-inprogress> helpinghand,  i will be talking only to you for a while just look for my name when i talk to you ,,,,
<Padge> so I get and install the package
<coldpizza72i> .deb
<Chipzzz> cyperbg: it's such a strange problem that i wouldn't rule out that possibility
<aaron_c> hi, is there a more efficient way to do "cat logs/processcampaigns16.log | tail -n 1" for large files?
<iAmerikan> coldpizza72i: sudo dpkg -i package
<Padge> Browse to network -> Windows Network, and it's empty
<Padge> Am I missing some steps?
<mickster04> hey guys, does anyone know if bluray players work with ubuntu, I haven't had success in he past (about 6 months ago)
<Padge> By linux I mean Ubuntu
<linusA> the problem is this. sometimes pulse audio crashes and when it respawns it just uses a default boot
<mickster04> pesstoss: try installing samba first, one way is to try and share a foder, then uibuntu tells you what to install :)
<keyboardtalk> infinity_: is smb a NAS protocol?
<Padge> What is needed to make windows shares available to nautilus?
<bernice> aaron_c; i think you can do tail -n 1 filename
<Yeti_69> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Chipzzz> cyperbg: although it would seem highly unlikely
<infinity_> keyboardtalk: yes
<cyperbg> Chipzzz I removed my modifications by this guide and restarted again
<keyboardtalk> infinity_: the instructions for osx indicate to use an address of the form "smb://PRINTERNAME"
<mrdopeman> i need help. my menubar /top panel is gone. but i can still access the menus by alt-f1. how do i fix that? ubuntu 10.10
<mrdopeman> i googled but none of the tips i found worked
<mrdopeman> the panel seems to be invisible, not gone, dont know
<khjdskj> hello
<infinity_> keyboardtalk: okay. use the cmd: mount -t cifs \\2.2.2.2\sharename
<khjdskj> anybody?
<infinity_> keyboardtalk: i think thats corect...
<infinity_> keyboardtalk: google or rtfm
<bernice> hi khjdskj
<Chipzzz> cyperbg: did it work?
<rileyp> Hi I've botched up my v4l drivers how can i make them standard again
<cyperbg> Chipzzz, no
<cyperbg> I want to kills myself
<pesstoss> danke euch allen! bye
<Chipzzz> cyperbg: groan
<cyperbg> I've been trying to setup Ubuntu for the past 5 days
<Padge> Is it conventional to tell people to RTFM in a support channel?
<rileyp> I attemped a make  and amke install and it didnt go well
<cyperbg> I've reinstalled it 4 times already
<mrdopeman> someone pls help me
<cyperbg> and when I load it Live - it works
<cyperbg> but after I installed it the wifi doesn't work
<mrdopeman> i need help. my menubar/top panel is gone. but i can still access the menus by alt-f1. how do i fix that? ubuntu 10.10
<bernice> rileyp: you can start over with this: make clean
<Chipzzz> cyperbg: i remember having a similar problem with a ralink pci modem one time and it was very finnicky but ultimately worked
<bernice> make clean removes any files created by configure and make
<rileyp> bernice in which dir do I need to be?
<Kazilla> cyperbg, i normally use usb adapters and it works fine
<cyperbg> Chipzzz I think of reinstalling everything again and try to locate the exact step after which the connection goes haywire
<Chipzzz> cyperbg: i don't remember the specific problem but do remember that it had to do with the encryption not persisting between boots
<rileyp> as I have deleted the v4l I dl as it was the wrong one
<cyperbg> so any other suggestions before reinstaling for the 5th time?
<brewster> mrdopeman: try this: make a new launcher on the desktop and for the command put compiz --replace
<bernice> rileyp: in the directory that has the README and TODO files, etc
<brewster> that worked for me a while back
<rileyp> bernice as I have deleted the v4l I dl as it was the wrong one
<terry_> cyperbg: what does iwconfig say?
<rileyp> bernice so i need to dl the correct one
<Chipzzz> cyperbg: nothing comes immediately to mind
<terry_> cyperbg: ... let me scroll up a bit....
<Kazilla> cyperbg: why are you reinstalling? has it worked before?
<rileyp> and am having trouble finding it...
<nakanut> are there any good AVCHD codecs out there?
<mrdopeman> how do i make a new launcher?
<terry_> cyperbg: I dont think installing again will help...
<cyperbg> IEEE 802.11bgn ESSIS: CYPER
<brewster> right click the desktop
<cyperbg> Mode: Managed
<linusA> my solution was to edit /etc/client.conf. I was missing this file. I found a default and uncommented the line autospaw =  yes and change to no. Also be sure to unclick in startup applications
<rileyp> http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/How_to_Obtain,_Build_and_Install_V4L-DVB_Device_Drivers#Retrieving_and_Building.2FCompiling_the_Latest_V4L-DVB_Source_Code
<cyperbg> Power management: off
<mrdopeman> nothing happens when i right click the desktop
<brewster> hmm then open up a terminal and type that
<brewster> compiz --replace
<mrdopeman> also the main menu in control panel doesnt work
<mrdopeman> ok ill try
<rileyp> bernice,  I tried her but get lost at this step   make tar DIR=<some dir with media -git tree>
<brewster> then push ctrl+alt+t
<Chipzzz> cyperbg: nothing about frequency, Access point... any of that?
<cyperbg> Kazilla> it worked great before one restart. It also works when I load a Live CD of Ubuntu
<rileyp> bernice,  as I dont know what dir    ...Im embarressed
<cyperbg> Frequence: 2.462 Ghz
<cyperbg> Access Point: there is MAC address here
<cyperbg> Link quality: 38/70
<Kazilla> cyperbg: what does rfkill list all say?
<cyperbg> Signal Level: -72dBm
<mrdopeman> brewster the menubar popped up for a second then disappeared
<brewster> mrdopeman: did it work?
<brewster> for ctrl+alt+t?
<Chipzzz> cyperbg: -72dBm is pretty weak
<bernice> rileyp: the step cd media_build/linux should take you to the correct directory
<mrdopeman> for the compiz --replace
<cyperbg> 0: phy0: Wireless Lan
<no_face> i've just compiled wine and a few patches in my home folder... how do i now start that wine version?
<cyperbg> Soft and hard blocked: no
<bernice> rileyp: is that step is completing successfully?
<Cydd> no_face you excited man?
<Kazilla> well you know the hardware's not being blocked
<terry_> cyperbg: As Chipzzz states, -72 is not good.
<Kazilla> hmm
<terry_> cyperbg: Is this a Desktop computer or a Laptop?
<brewster> mrdopeman: have you tried upgrading to ubuntu 11.04? you don't get that problem anymore there
<cyperbg> Chipzzz that is not the problem I'm certain
<cyperbg> Desktop
<terry_> cyperbg: So the netwrok interface is a USB device of some sort?
<terry_> cyperbg: What exactly is it?
<rileyp> bernice I dont know what dir to point it to? do I just create one?
<cyperbg> TP-Link TL-WN821N
<cyperbg> the ubuntu website says it should use ar9170usb
<cyperbg> but the connection information says for driver only usb
<rileyp> rileyp: the step cd media_build/linux should take you to the correct directory sorry I ddint see that
<Chipzzz> cyperbg: lsmod shows ar9170usb?
<rileyp> bernice, he step cd media_build/linux should take you to the correct directory sorry I ddint see that
<terry_> cyperbg: Wired is better. Do you have an ethernet device and can you use it instead?
<Jake7> Question: What is the compatibility status of 11.04 on a Asus Eee PC 1000? Ubuntu only shows compatibility to 10.04 LTS
<bernice> rileyp: its ok
<rileyp> bernice,  Im still confused as to what dir to direct it too
<Kazilla> cyperbg: what happens when you try to bring the interface up?
<mrdopeman> brewster had to reboot
<cyperbg> Chipzzz I can't seem to locate it in the long list of lsmod
<brewster> ok
<mrdopeman> i cannt use ubuntu 11.04
<cyperbg> is it supposed to be in the left, right or middle column
<brewster> why?
<mrdopeman> i need nvidia-96
<Cydd> cyperbg you happy?
<mrdopeman> its broken in 11.04
<cyperbg> no I'm sad
<Chipzzz> cyperbg: lsmod | grep ar9170usb
<Cydd> that you can finally get married in New York
<Padge> Who here likes Unity?
 * Kazilla looks at all the sad faces
<brewster> mrdopeman: there is a newer version for nvidia. can you use that?
<mrdopeman> no
<louis_> hi, is anyone has problem with resized window in classic theme? for me some window leaves black square at th top left corner. Covers the menus the bar.
<Padge> Who here hates Unity?
<brewster> hmm
<mrdopeman> im stuck with 10.10
<bernice> rileyp: did you run this step: git clone git://linuxtv.org/media_build.git
<wildgoose> !poll | Padge
<ubottu> Padge: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<cyperbg> Chipzzz doesn't return anything lsmod | grep ar9170usb
<mrdopeman> is there no way to fix the stupid menubar?
<mrdopeman> cant be that hard
<rileyp> bernice yes
<terry_> cyperbg: What is the ouput of the command   lsmod |grep ar9170  ?
<Chipzzz> cyperbg: then it didn't load the module
<Padge> I apologize
<brewster> try typing gnome-session --replace
<cyperbg> how can I load it manually?
<brewster> i think that's the command
<terry_> cyperbg: sudo modprobe ar9170usb
<gsr> I've been searching google file a while now, but I can't find an answer.  What's the difference between libapache2-mod-php5 and libapache2-mod-php5filter?
<Padge> What is needed to be able to browse SMB shares hosted on Windows systems from Nautilus?
<mrdopeman> unknown option --replace
<Toten-Schalter> Padge .. i chose to not use it my self .
<brewster> ok
<brewster> hold on
<Kazilla> Padge: type smb:\\
<Kazilla> like http
<Kazilla> its forwardslah or backslash cant reemmber
<Padge> Kazilla: I had forgotten that.  Is there any reason browsing through the "Network -> Windows Network" doesn't work?  Is it even supposed to work like that?
<louis_> i think canonical did too many changes in 11.04 not all things checked properly :)
<coldpizza72i> here we go again....my computer crashed, i cant ping it, but the fan at the very lesast is still on
<mrdopeman> brewster
<mrdopeman> i fixed it
<Kazilla> i don't know how ubuntu reconises WINS / netBIOS, however i always just connect directly
<brewster> what did you do?
<cyperbg> terry_  sudo modprobe ar9170usb returned an emtpty line, but after that when I typed lsmod | grep ar9170usb it got me 3 lines
<mrdopeman> gnome-panel --replace
<cyperbg> which were missing before
<brewster> that's what i was looking for
<cyperbg> shall I restart?
<mrdopeman> all back to normal
<terry_> cyperbg: No, do not restart.
<terry_> cyperbg: Try to connect.
<mrdopeman> thank you anyways brewster
<brewster> np
<mrdopeman> you happen to know bitchx?
<mrdopeman> i have a problem with that too
<terry_> cyperbg: are you using the network-manager?
<brewster> the irc client?
<mrdopeman> yes
<brewster> no not really
<infinity_> mrdopeman: heh. good riddence
<chouchou> Hello good mornign, pls how do I send email via my ubuntu PC?
<mrdopeman> it keeps disconnecting
<cyperbg> terry_ I reconnected but still no ping to my Windows machine
<brewster> i myself use kvirc
<cyperbg> I believe I am using the network manager
<mrdopeman> is there some anti-idle i can enable?
<Kazilla> !email
<chouchou> I am using ubuntu via VMware and I wan my php applications to be able to send emails
<mrdopeman> in bitchx?
<brewster> hmm
<terry_> cyperbg: Can you ping your router?
<chouchou> !email
<brewster> oh no that's the irc client i use
<mrdopeman> its just bitchx its no network problem
<chouchou> ok
<mrdopeman> infinity do you know bitchx?
<cyperbg> terry_ no i can't ping my router and the Connection Information still says Driver: usb
<cyperbg> the funny thing is everything works great when I load it Live from a USB flash drive
<Flannel> mrdopeman: bitchX has been removed from the repositories (a long while ago) because the developers weren't supporting it.
<cyperbg> and now it is installed on a usb flash drive
<Padge> So, nautilus is not displaying SMB shares that exist.  Is this a common problem?
<mrdopeman> Flannel i have installed it from universe repo
<mrdopeman> it works fine except it disconnects when idle over 1min
<Chipzzz> cyperbg: modprobe will load the module but you need to know the parameters for it to be useful once loaded
<mrdopeman> i love it for sentimental reasons
<BondMan> hey
<Cydd> mrdopeman
<Flannel> mrdopeman: What version of Ubuntu are you using? 6.06?
<Cydd> can you change your name?
<mrdopeman> why ?
<Kazilla> !thunderbird | chouchou
<ubottu> chouchou: Thunderbird is a free email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox (both by the Mozilla Foundation). To make Thunderbird links open in Firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<BondMan> everytime i try to install anything i get the same error, can someone take a look at it? http://pastebin.com/etL9X0z6
<Cydd> umm
<Cydd> i want it :\
<cntb> anyone knows by chance how to get to life a radarmap on weather report in panel ?
<brewster> rofl
<coldpizza72i> how can i tell if my gpu's are healthy
<coldpizza72i> im ssh'ed in
<mrdopeman> you can have it later
<mrdopeman> its regged to someone else on freenode anyway
<brewster> rofl
<mrdopeman> but he/she never uses it
<Flannel> mrdopeman: What version of Ubuntu are you using? 6.06?
<mrdopeman> 10.10
<chouchou> Kazilla, can I make my php script send mail through tunderbird?
<Flannel> mrdopeman: bitchX isn't in 10.10
<terry_> cyperbg: Can you imporve the location and try again?
<cyperbg> Chipzzz I'm not that advanced with Lunux
<mrdopeman> yeah i know its not officially part of 10.10
<Kazilla> chouchou: you are a lucky man, because today i have been doing the exact same thing as you
<coldpizza72i> i think my gpu crashed, how could i tell
<coldpizza72i> ?
<louis_> guys what the hell is causing my black squares in 11.04? classic theme no effects... few window leaves it after resize
<chouchou> ah, thanks,
<cyperbg> terry_ I'm going to load the live CD and check again if everything is fine
<brewster> mrdopeman: try out kvirc4.
<brewster> it's a really great irc client
<mrdopeman> brewster i think installing acrobat reader nuked the menubar
<cyperbg> and terry_ I got downloads at full speed when using the machine 10 minutes before this problem
<cyperbg> the location is fine
<Kazilla> chouchou: i got it to work using msmtp
<mrdopeman> brewster i want bitchx for sentimental reasons and to use my 11yr old scripts
<chouchou> Kazilla,  with msmtp, will you need to use an external mail server? or local one?
<mrdopeman> if the one from unverse repo keep failing ill compile from source again
<Cydd> watch your language mrdopeman
<mrdopeman> Cydd???
<terry_> cyperbg: Yes, load the liveCD again and compare.
<Cydd> you said a bad word
<Kazilla> chouchou: yes you need to use an external smtp server
<mrdopeman> its name of a program
<Padge> Is there another channel where Ubuntu is supported?
<compdoc> bitchx is an irc program
<coldpizza72i> how could you tell if a headless gpu is working properly?
<mrdopeman> BitchX = IRC client
<cordell> Cydd: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BitchX
<terry_> cyperbg: Is this a 11.04 install?
<chouchou> Kazilla, ok, currently my hosting account is getting expired, can I use google ?
<cyperbg> yes terry_, 11.04 install
<terry_> cyperbg: Is it fully updated?
<cntb> misunderstanding  mrdopeman Cydd true name of a prog
<chouchou> google mail? do they provide SMTP ?
<louis_> yes
<cyperbg> no, I haven't updated it, but why would that matter when the Live CD has no connection issues?
<tonyyarusso> chouchou: How do you think they would provide an e-mail service without it?
<Kazilla> chouchou: i think google and yahoo do yeah
<mrdopeman> what is the correct way to install acrobat reader in 10.10 ?
<cyperbg> terry_ I've used this guide http://forum.bitcoin.org/index.php?topic=10608.0
<terry_> cyperbg: Is it possible to connect to wired network long enough to do updates?
<chouchou> ok
<Jake7> Question: What is the compatibility status of 11.04 on a Asus Eee PC 1000? Ubuntu only shows compatibility to 10.04 LTS
<mrdopeman> it seems adobes installer was what killed my menubar
<tonyyarusso> cyperbg: Do you really *need* Acrobat?  Is there a particular reason Evince won't work for you?
<Kazilla> chouchou: http://www.absolutelytech.com/2010/07/18/howto-send-emailsusing-mail-function-from-localhost-in-php-through-msmtp-using-gmail-account-on-linux/
<cyperbg> terry_ - I have no problems updating, because when I fresh install it there are no connection issues
<cordell> or okular?
<louis_> i specially love the ubuntu doc viewer its fu.ing fast :)
<brewster> mrdopeman: I had 10.10 and that taskbar thing seemed to be normal
<terry_> cyperbg: If the liveCD connects ok, the 11.04 install should connect ok as well after updates.  Before updates, all bets are off.
<mrdopeman> i just wondered coz adobe is gone from menu
<chouchou> ok
<terry_> cyperbg: You have no problems updating?  (Yet you say that you have not done updates yet?
<tucemiux> hey anyone here ever used sniper???
<mrdopeman> also the "Main  Menu" control panel is still not working i just noticed
<gry> !anyone | tucemiux
<ubottu> tucemiux: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<cordell> !offtopic | tucemiux
<ubottu> tucemiux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tucemiux> hey anyone here ever used sniper??? I
<brewster> try the command again
<brewster> or switch to failsafe mode
<Cydd> brewster
<tucemiux> hey anyone here ever used sniper??? IM  trying to figure out if sniper can bid automatically for you up to a maximum amount
<cyperbg> terry_ I haven't updates because I skipped that - maybe I should have - it was a personal choice
<brewster> Cydd: yes :]
<cyperbg> terry_ the LIve CD works great
<cyperbg> you can connect if you want
<Cydd> :D
<cyperbg> using Remote Desktop Viwer
<BondMan> everytime i try to install anything i get the same error, can someone take a look at it? http://pastebin.com/etL9X0z6
<brewster> Cydd: did you need something?
<terry_> cyperbg: My suggestion is to conect to the wired network and do updates.
<keyboardtalk> infinity_: cifs was not working, I installed smbfs, now mounts fine with cifs
<Cydd> just acknowledgement BondMan
<cyperbg> terry_ - the problem is in the wireless connection when the Ubuntu is installed on the drive. When using the Live CD there are no connection issues. Why would updating has to do anything with my problem?
<cyperbg> do you want to connect and have a look?
<cyperbg> yiu can access it from the internet
<Padge> So, I can ping Google, but I can't ping my Windows machine which is on the same switch
<cafezim> hi
<Chipzzz> cyperbg: it's behind your router... is it forwarded?
<cafezim> I want to help programming
<cafezim> I am good at java
<terry_> BondMan: try apt-get -f install
<ale`> hi, I cannot watch dvds using totem in 10.04. Any good tutorial?
<cafezim> anyone need Java
<cafezim> ?
<terry_> BondMan: sudo apt-get -f install
<cyperbg> Chipzzz of course it is, how else would you see it from the Internet?
<BondMan> terry_: i get that with everyinstall
<BondMan> terry_: there must be a problem
<cyperbg> Chipzzz and also you don't need forwarding when connecting locally, but that is not the problem
<terry_> cyperbg: Do updates.
<Kazilla> cafezim: i'm sure theres alot of people in ##java that need help cafezim!
<cyperbg> the problem is the stupid Ubuntu doesn't want to talk properly with my USB dongle wwhen it is installed on a hard drive
<maco> cafezim:  "apt-cache rdepends openjdk-6-jre" should tell you what packages use java in ubuntu, then you can look them up on bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu and see if there's anything that needs to be fixed in them that you can handle. #ubuntu-motu can help you get your patches in
<thewarrenterror> can anyone recommend a good text editor for the bash shell?  Not vi, or vim - so far I like pico the best for C coding but even that's not really doin it for me.
<cyperbg> terry_ I really appreciate your help so far but there is no logic in thinking that doing updates will fix the issue
<cyperbg> the LIVE CD has no updates and it works just fine
<louis_> is there a channel for desktop issues?
<terry_> cyperbg: After you do updates, come back and we will help you further.
<ArTiSTiX> hi there, i'm asking for help to turn my bluetooth on... i got a "Connection timed out" issue since 4 hours..
<Maylow> hi
<Maylow> is there a way to start/commit/rollback a transaction on an ext4 fs?
<cyperbg> terry_ can you at least give me a logical reason why doing updates will change anything?
<tiejohn> 大家好。
<maco> !cn | tiejohn
<ubottu> tiejohn: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn /join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk
<Maylow> e.g. I start a transaction from cmd, do some mods on the fs, rollback the transaction and all mods are gone
<almoxarife> ale`: you need 'medibuntu' the reasons will be obvious
<ale`> I have medibuntu
<manco1911> hi guys
<terry_> cyperbg: If you think that "there is no logic in thinking that doing updates will fix the issue", I don't know what to tell you accetp that you need to defy your personal logic, (because YOUR logic is flawed).
<ale`> almoxarife: I have medibuntu and codecs
<almoxarife> ale`: just in case, you have not been able to see dvds ever?
<BondMan> shockrates@ErebusPC:~$ sudo depmod -a
<BondMan> Bus error
<BondMan> how do i fix this?
<cyperbg> terry_ why would the LIve CD has no connection issue then? Does it have any updates?
<Chipzzz> cyperbg: i think he means to update the hard disk installation with a wired connection
<cyperbg> Chipzzz I can update wirelessly
<terry_> cyperbg: Do you understand that the liveCD and the actual install are two different systems?  They are similar but not same.
<terry_> Chipzzz: Yes, that is what I said.
<cyperbg> when I do a fresh install the wireless works for a while untill a couple of restart later...
<terry_> cyperbg: Obviously you can not, because you say that you are unable to connect wirelessly.  Right?  Is that not your issue?
<ale`> yes in vlc
<terry_> cyperbg: My suggestion is to conect to the wired network and do updates.
<cyperbg> terry_, that is my issue but not straight after fresh installation
<cyperbg> it takes a while for the problem to show up
<ale`> but gotta go... sorry. thanks almoxarife
<cyperbg> I can connect wireless after a fresh installation
<cyperbg> but 3-4 restarts later I can't
<BondMan> shockrates@ErebusPC:~$ sudo depmod -a
<BondMan> Bus error
<BondMan> how to fix this
<louis_> black squares on desktop? after window resized?
<Chipzzz> cyperbg: sorry... you're right... and when the wireless stops working the name of the usb device changes, right?
<kdk995509383kkdd> i can search pdf files for a word with acrobat reader. is there something open source that can do the same
<chouchou> Kazilla, thanks a lot, it's working now
<terry_> BondMan: sudo ldconfig
<cyperbg> Chipzzz yes in this case
<chouchou> astounding result, using google mail
<BondMan> terry_: ok done
<BondMan> terry_: after that?
<terry_> BondMan: depmod -a
<terry_> BondMan: sudo depmod -a
<cyperbg> Chipzzz I will reinstall again and monitor closely after which step I get the problem. That is my lasr resort
<almoxarife> kdk995509383kkdd: evince will
<Chipzzz> cyperbg: the answer should still be in your logs
<asger> I need help with bios. I need to restore grub. Possibly by using rescatux on a usb. But i need help with that
<BondMan> terry_: same rror
<Kazilla> chouchou: glad to hear it! took me a while to scour the interwebs to get the right tutorial
<Kazilla> but that one is nice
<auero> I accidentally changed the permission on another drive for lost+found. How can I change it back to the default?
<BondMan> terry_: error
<PauseBazinga> kdk995509383kkdd, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_PDF_software
<kdk995509383kkdd> almoxarife: is there a program that can search multiple pdf files for a word
<terry_> BondMan: Is this an 11.04 install?
<BondMan> terry_: its a 10.10
<almoxarife> kdk995509383kkdd: not sure
<terry_> BondMan: What did  apt-get -f install   do?
<BondMan> terry_: same thing
<BondMan> terry_: i cant even upgrade
<BondMan> cause of depmod problem
<vandemar> kdk995509383kkdd: pdftotext, which is part of poppler, can convert pdf to text, basically dumping any text embedded in the pdf into a text file, which will be searchable.  also any notable file search software should be able to search pdf text
<Chipzzz> cyperbg: if you look in your messages logs, you should see that in the beginning the kernel was recognizing the dongle correctly and after a few boots it did not
<shade34321> I have a web server using ubuntu server, the hardware is constantly failing and I want to transfer the site to another computer with ubuntu on it. Is there a easy way of transferring the programs from one server to other?
<terry_> BondMan: Is this a new install?
<PauseBazinga> kdk995509383kkdd, according to http://linux.die.net/man/1/evince you can also search multiple files with Evince
<BondMan> yes
<takoski> hi
<BondMan> terry_:
<tonyyarusso> !cloning | shade34321
<ubottu> shade34321: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<terry_> BondMan: Did you do updates after the initial install?
<takoski> linkword how i can set my compiz?
<BondMan> terry_: yes
<BondMan> terry_: the upgrade of the kernel fails
<takoski> linkword2 how i can set my compiz?
<terry_> BondMan: And that completed normally?
<BondMan> yes
<shade34321> cool...thanks...i have another question about ip route able...but ill ask that in a bit
<takoski> linksword2 how i can set my compiz?
<cyperbg> Chipzzz I started a new installation, should take about 30-40 minutes. If you are stil here I will report back
<asger> How do i get rescatux on an usb stick?
<IdleOne> asger: check rescatux website, this is #ubuntu
<takoski> hi how i can set my compiz?
<terry_> BondMan:  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<takoski> 11.04
<shade34321> ubottu: I got this error when running your command
<shade34321> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<shade34321> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<shade34321> E: Regex compilation error: Invalid preceding regular expression
<ubottu> shade34321: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<asger> IdleOne, yeah, i tryed, but i couldnt figure it out. Just wanted to see if someone in here could help me. I know its a ubuntu channel
<shade34321> rofl
<takoski> hi how i can set my compiz with 11.04
<Chipzzz> cyperbg: although frustrating, the problem is interesting... i'll try to hang around
<Kazilla> shade34321: rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<ZykoticK9> shade34321, close any U.S.C, Synaptic or Update windows - then try again.
<Kazilla> that'll fix it
<cyperbg> thank you Chipzzz
<rileyp> anyone help me do a  clean install of v4l and remove all old vld stuff
<shade34321> i kind of figured that one...but the regex error is what has me stuck
<brightspark> I dual-boot with 10.10 and Windows 7 pro, both 64-bit.  Sometimes when I save a tex file in ubuntu (using texmaker) on the Windows partition (so the pdf compiles to a Windows-accessible location), when I switch back to ubuntu the file is overwritten with garbage.  How can I stop this?
<Cydd> okay WEIRD QUESTION, but is there such thing as a "people smoking infront of the camera" fetish???
<Kazilla> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Cydd> KAZILLA!
<Zorg> tucemiux: hey I made some progress and can now log into the ubuntu account now, would you still recommend reinstalling grub? : P
<Benkinooby> hi, my system crashed and i want to read the logs... dmesg only gives me messages after boot... how can i read the logs before i had to shut down the system?
<tsimpson> Benkinooby: the previous logs should have numbers appended to the end of the file name, so /var/log/dmesg.0 /var/log/dmesg.1 etc (some may be gzipped too)
<ZykoticK9> Benkinooby, /var/log/messages
<Starminn> Ah... Banshee crashed on me. The error Banshee gave was: http://pastie.org/2122608 while an attempt to run from terminal was: http://pastie.org/2122611 Any assistance is appreciated. :)
<Benkinooby> tsimpson, dmesg.0 is not it... i checked the log before the crash and they went up to the time 204 ... dmesg.0 unly goes to 23
<tsimpson> Benkinooby: check /var/log/syslog and /var/log/messages dmesg is only written to for a short while
<tsimpson> and /var/log/kernlog
<louis_> hi, the java chat window has ancient look. how can i change it?
<Benkinooby> tsimpson, didn't know about the dmesg shot time thing...
<ArTiSTiX> nobody has ever solved bluetooth issue - "Can't init device hci0: Connection timed out (110)" ? thx
<Kazilla> !irc-clients | louis_
<ubottu> louis_: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Chipzzz> cyperbg: still around?
<brightspark> I dual-boot with 10.10 and Windows 7 pro, both 64-bit.  Sometimes when I save a tex file in ubuntu (using texmaker) on the Windows partition (so the pdf compiles to a Windows-accessible location), when I switch back to ubuntu the file is overwritten with garbage.  How can I stop this?
<brightspark> I can provide an example overwritten file if desired.
<louis_> sorry guys forgot to tell it is in firefox a java window...
<Maimster> How's everyone.
<Kazilla> brightspark: chances are the program you are opening the file with in windows is making the file a format texmaker can't read. try saving in different formats in windows, and see if there are different results.
<Starminn> Banshee crashed on me. The error Banshee gave was: http://pastie.org/2122608 while an attempt to run from terminal was: http://pastie.org/2122611 Any assistance is appreciated. :) (Ubuntu 10.10, 32-bit, Banshee version is the latest stable (I think 2.0.1?))
<brightspark> Kazilla,  I don't open it in Windows; just the pdf already compiled on ubuntu.
<Padge> Is this a good place to ask questions about Samba?
<Kazilla> Padge you may want to try #samba
<Padge> I can't get my Windows shares to show up in nautilus, but they show up when I type: smbclient -L 192.168.0.102
<Padge> followed by a bunch of "session request to ... failed"
<louis_> someone knows why is a java chat window looks ancient in firefox?
<Guest16829> hello?
<Guest16829> I'm new to IRC
<cyperbg> Chipzzz, yes
<cyperbg> it is still installing
<Guest16829> I'm using something called ircii
<Kazilla> louis_: use an irc client instead of a java window, if you do not like the looks
<Starminn> louis_: I agree with Kazilla
<Guest16829> and I don't understand how to be in mulitple channels :S
<Padge> Guest16829: Are you using a web-based IRC client?
<sudokill> Guest16829, look on their website or something for docs
<Guest16829> I'm using IRCii which is in the terminal
<louis_> kazilla: an irc client? how can i do that? that is a internet based chat... i am not used to irc
<Kazilla> !irc-clients | louis_
<ubottu> louis_: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<sudokill> louis_, theres a program called xchat that is easy to use
<Padge> Guest16829: You can join many channels using IRCii, but switching between them is something I never learned how to do
<Kazilla> chatzilla is a nice one for firefox
<Padge> Guest16829: Do you have any particular aversion to a GUI?  Being in multiple channels is something that lends itself to a GUI.
<louis_> and chatzilla can connect with my login details to the internet chat?
<green91> bitchx for life!
<Starminn> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Kazilla> louis_: yes
<szal> green91: BitchX is dead
<Padge> Starminn: What exactly makes a question on-topic?  Do we have to confine our questions to the kernel itself?
<green91> szal: yeah i know :(
<brightspark> I dual-boot with 10.10 and Windows 7 pro, both 64-bit.  Sometimes when I save a tex file in ubuntu (using texmaker) on the Windows partition (so the pdf compiles to a Windows-accessible location), when I switch back to ubuntu the file is overwritten with garbage.  How can I stop this?
<brightspark> I can provide an example overwritten file if desired.
<cesc39> hi guys. I have a dual boot desktop pc with ubuntu 10.04 and win7. I'd like to sort out the garbage that my GRUB menu is at the moment. How do I do it?
<szal> Pathin: don't IRC as root..
<rhin0> cesc39 I think you can edit the grub settings
<tonyyarusso> Padge: No, just related to Ubuntu support.
<Padge> tonyyarusso: What is ubuntu?
<sudokill> cesc39, what do u mean garbage? if u edit the menu.lst file you can clean up entries
<tonyyarusso> Padge: If you don't know that, you're in the wrong channel.
<maujhsn> Can anyone solve this issue? http://pastebin.com/J15mdiEe
<Padge> tonyyarusso: The point is, what if we ask about some tool that is part of the Ubuntu distro
<rhin0> cesc39: Grime is a Gtk+ based front-end for configuring the appearence of GRUB's boot menu. Grime allows you to modify the menu colors, import and select a splash image, or hide the menu. It is meant to be used in conjunction with other tools that edit the GRUB menu contents, such as GNOME System Tools or Debian's update-grub, not an all-in-one configuration utility such as grubconf.
<tonyyarusso> Padge: That's fine.
<Padge> So I have a question about Samba
<Padge> Is Samba included in the Ubuntu distro?
<Padge> 11.04
<tonyyarusso> yes
<Chipzzz> cyperbg: two things... the similar problem i had with the ralink modem way back when was solved by manually entering its params in /etc/network/interfaces... it shouldn't have worked but it did
<rhin0> samba is networking never had a need for it use nfs or share printers
<cesc39> I have a long list of ubuntu distributions, I mean as time as past and update have been applied the list has grown... I just want the most up to date ubuntu and windows 7.
<rhin0> nfs is simpler
<Starminn> Banshee crashed on me. The error Banshee gave was: http://pastie.org/2122608 while an attempt to run from terminal was: http://pastie.org/2122611 Any assistance is appreciated. :) (Ubuntu 10.10, 32-bit)
<Padge> rhin0: Are you trying to access SMB shares?
<sudokill> cesc39, just edit menu.lst and delete the lines of the old distros
<Chipzzz> cyperbg: second thing is i found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 which may be helpful
<Padge> rhin0: Rather, I should say, is nfs suitable for accessing SMB shares?
<w1n5ton> Yo
<cesc39> sudokill how do I edit menu.lst? can you tell me step by step?
<rhin0> padge i ditched samba personally nfs is simper
<w1n5ton> Is there a right way to install firefox 4 on ubuntu?
<rhin0> padge I never got samba to work nfs is simpler works fine also I have a fine nfs command brb
<will123456> hey guys. how on earth can i an extra boot menu option to grub without grub removing it next time it decides to do that thing where it rescans everything?
<w1n5ton> The repo I added updates it to firefox 5.0 beta 1 which I do not want
<rhin0> if you get nfs working use this will speed it up brb
<Starminn> !ff4 | w1n5ton
<ubottu> w1n5ton: firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<Starminn> w1n5ton: Oh.
<rhin0> sudo mount 127.0.0.1:/home/dan /home/dan/mount -o rsize=32768,wsize=32768,intr,noatime
<rhin0> ^ speeds up nfs
<Padge> rhin0: SMB shares.  Can you access SMB shares with nfs.  I don't really know the scope of nfs
<rhin0> blockiing no atime etdc
<Starminn> w1n5ton: Firefox 4 is end of life
<rhin0> speeds it up
<w1n5ton> end of life?
<LekeFly> Could someone give me a hand with vsftpd ? thse are my .conf settings http://pastebin.com/wYHgFMEs i cant upload files.. gives me "Premission denied"
<sudokill> cesc, i think the file it /boot/grub/menu.lst
<rhin0> sorry no idea bought nfs once actually bought it what is it use nfs
<rhin0> samba
<rhin0> use nfs not samba
<w1n5ton> Starminn,
<Starminn> w1n5ton: Yes, Mozilla is no longer supprting it
<Padge> rhin0: Do you use nfs on Windows?
<w1n5ton> wtf
<rhin0> ok ... no idea
<w1n5ton> It came out like a month ago
<rhin0> im sure you can mount through nfs with windows
<Padge> rhin0: Perhaps our needs are different.  I have SMB shares on a Windows machine that I'm trying to access with an Ubuntu machine.
<sudokill> w1n5ton, yes firefox gets new versions quicker now
<cesc39> How do I edit menu.lst? Can someone tell me?
<Padge> rhin0: I'm not using Samba on the Windows machine.  SMB is a Microsoft technology.
<w1n5ton> Say I wanted to downgrade to the previous version
<rhin0> padge i have never got smb to work
<w1n5ton> How would I do this?
<will123456> LekeFly: what port are you connecting on?
<rhin0> i know
<sudokill> cesc39, i think it's boot /grub/menu.lst
<rhin0> never got it to work
<maujhsn> Can anyone solve this projectm-libvisual issue? http://pastebin.com/J15mdiEe
<spacebug-> LekeFly: I dont use vsftpd but what is the permission on the folder you try to upload to and what uid is the the user getting when connecting?
<LekeFly> will123456: 21
<sudokill> cesc39, if so, do gksudo gedit /bot/grub/menu.lstthen delete the lines of the old disteos
<LekeFly> spacebug-: How can i check permission? and whats uid?
<Starminn> w1n5ton: Mozilla changed their policy: http://www.ibtimes.com/articles/167537/20110622/mozilla-stops-security-support-for-firefox-4-firefox-5-firefox-3-6-google-chrome-eol-end-of-life-sec.htm they are now on a rapid-release schedule, and Firefox 5 is now the latest current version. If you wish to downgrade to an unsecure version, no longer receiving patches, there may be a way, but I wouldn't happen to know it. Just find a .deb for it 
<spacebug-> if you connect as a user where do you come to? what local dir?
<LekeFly> spacebug-: www
<LekeFly> spacebug-: download works
<w1n5ton> I hate bleeding edge versions
<w1n5ton> Especially of web browsers
<spacebug-> then what is the mode for www?
<w1n5ton> This is a load of bs if you ask me, why would mozilla do that?
<cesc39> sudokill I have opened a terminal window and typed gksudo gedit /bot/grub/menu.lst and a new window has opened but it is empty... blank
<LekeFly> spacebug-: http://cl.ly/0F0r0E3O29421S0f0725
<w1n5ton> The compatibility of my addons is my biggest concern
<Padge> So, can anyone make heads or tails of this: http://pastebin.com/Vy4pPY4j
<qin> cesc39: menu.lst is past! Try: less /etc/default/grub
<will123456> w1n5ton: it's called chrome envy
<will123456> it's freudian
<qin> !grub2 | cesc39
<Starminn> w1n5ton: Yep.. 'Cuz Google does it, it must be a great idea. Discussion of this should be in #ubuntu-offtopic, though.
<ubottu> cesc39: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<spacebug-> LekeFly: hum ok
<spacebug-> that seems fair enough
<Willther> some good program for security test?
<Kazilla> Willther: nmap, metasploit
<Willther> nmap really, very good
<Padge> I can't get Ubunto to see my windows shares.
<Willther> i don't know yeat metaspoit
<Padge> My windows and android machines see it, but not this Ubuntu machine.
<LekeFly> spacebug-: Any ideas what it could be?
<cesc39> I'm going to restart so I'll write down exactly which grub version appears on when I switch on my pc
<LibertyBeta> Any on know of a gui config for wacom?
<Padge> Samba is installed -- do I need to rummage through a config file somewhere to make Windows shares show up in Nautilus?
<Starminn> Banshee crashed on me. The error Banshee gave was: http://pastie.org/2122608 while an attempt to run from terminal was: http://pastie.org/2122611 Any assistance is appreciated. :) (Ubuntu 10.10, 32-bit)
<LekeFly> spacebug-: http://pastebin.com/cJVVrNvq
<spacebug-> no sorry
<spacebug-> I'm using another ftpd
<vandemar> Padge: you probably want to be on the same workgroup, although if you're doing \\ip\sharename it technically shouldn't matter.  who knows when dealing with windows, though
<louis__> hi again :) now I have chatzilla but it says it is connects to irc channels. how can i connect to a web based chat?
<cesc_> I'm Cesc39... ok.. 1.98 - 1ubuntu12 GNU GRUB is what it says
<cesc_> how do I edit the list?
<Starminn> louis__: Define "web based chat"
<Kazilla> louis__: all ubuntu chats are on irc
<louis__> for example: www.chat.hu that is a chat website
<louis__> i may mistaken with chat things... and there is no way to join into website chat
<Starminn> louis__: IRC is IRC. Web based chats are web based chats. They are not equal to each other.
<louis__> starminn: yeah i got it... thanks anyway :)
<Starminn> louis__: You can connect to IRC through a browser (like Chatzilla), but IRC is something differenct. Ask in #freenode. That would be the ebst place for this.
<sailerboy> hey there, if i wanted to switch from an amd card to an nvidia card,and i have fglrx installed, aside from uninstalling it, what else should i do?
<louis__> ok i will try
<LekeFly> Could someone give me a hand with vsftpd ? thse are my .conf settings http://pastebin.com/wYHgFMEs i cant upload files.. gives me "550 Premission denied"
<maujhsn> Can anyone solve this projectm-libvisual issue? http://pastebin.com/J15mdiEe
<Kazilla> LekeFly: you may want to try #vsftpd in tandem to see if they can help you there
<QuixoticQuail> Hey all, the bottom left CTRL key of my Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000 does absolutely nothing now in Natty. Any ideas?
<cafezim> Change your keyboard :)
<QuixoticQuail> :-P
<QuixoticQuail> its quite comfy
<cafezim> im new here
<anotherOtherBG> i has font problem
<Kazilla> has iz always betterr than want
<Kazilla> sry i know! !offtopic
<cafezim> I dont know how to help :)
<cafezim> :(
<cafezim> :()
<Starminn> Banshee crashed on me. The error Banshee gave was: http://pastie.org/2122608 while an attempt to run from terminal was: http://pastie.org/2122611 Any assistance is appreciated. :) (Ubuntu 10.10, 32-bit)
<imaudi> while installing Ubuntu 11.04, I'm having a problem at the "Preparing to install Ubuntu" screen when clicking the "Forward" button - nothing ever happens..  does anyone know a workaround?
<cafezim> how do you xontribute?
<cafezim> contribute*
<mobodo> anyone knows what causes jockey-gtk to be launched? I have about 50 such processes running and my system is going crazy...
<ScaN> buenas
<cafezim> Scan
<cafezim> espanhol amigo?
<cafezim> como ajudar?
<cafezim> how to help
<cafezim> ?
<bazhang> cafezim, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<qin> That gave me idea to add people who use smiles in two consecutive posts to ignore list.
<bazhang> !es | ScaN
<ubottu> ScaN: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<anotherOtherBG> my .fonts.conf is http://code.bulix.org/up3k2i-80155
<cafezim> what is that bazhang?
<bazhang> cafezim, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<imaudi> what's the best linux distro for hardware RAID0 (that just works out of the box)
<bazhang> imaudi, try ##linux  , this is ubuntu support
<ArTiSTiX> Still nobody to help me about my bluetooth issue ?
<qin> Is someone familiar with get_iplayer and livetv type problem (or solution for thta matter)?
<bobweaver> ArTiSTiX, whats up I was not here
<bazhang> qin, thats the bbc one?
<qin> bazhang: Yes
<bazhang> qin, whats the problem
<ArTiSTiX> bobweaver: my bluetooth can't turn up... "Connection timed out" issue
<anotherOtherBG> in qt program, chinese serif font set to sans. gtk no problem, english no problem in qt. only chinese in qt
<imaudi> yea just crickets in there
<bobweaver> ArTiSTiX, do you know how to use pastebin
<bobweaver> ArTiSTiX, let me see a rfkill list all
<ArTiSTiX> bobweaver: yes, but this issue is relatively reccurrent on th net
<imaudi> does anyone know about the install freeze problem?  was this been fixed?
<bobweaver> look up
<bazhang> imaudi, what problem. got a bug link?
<bobweaver> ArTiSTiX, look up sorry
<ry> is it possible to enable some kind of inertial scrolling in ubuntu?
<imaudi> bazhang: Basically when I hit "Forward" in the installer, it just spins forever.
<bobweaver> imaudi, alt cd or from ubuntu .com
<bazhang> imaudi, at what stage exactly. please be very clear.
<ArTiSTiX> bobweaver: rfkill give me my eth0 and hci0, and both are unblocked
<bobweaver> is it frzzing at you uname and password part
<imaudi> bobbyd: ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso from ubuntu.com
<ry> basically so when i use edge scrolling on my touchpad, i canj ust "flick" down with my finger and the page scrolls for a bit, or until i touch again to make it stop scrolling
<bobweaver> ArTiSTiX, no bluetooth
<bazhang> imaudi, thats not the info I asked for
<bobweaver> ArTiSTiX, rfkill unblock bluetooth
<imaudi> it's the very first screen, "Preparing to install Ubuntu" when you can select if you want to download updates during install, etc
<imaudi> I believe it has something to do with the drive controller configuration
<bobweaver> imaudi, did you check you nd5sum #
<imaudi> I'm trying again with RAID1 instead
<bazhang> imaudi, md5 the iso, reburn at low speed, do the disk integrity check. also, dont use cheap media
<qin> bazhang: type=livetv 8000* (pids for live brodcast do not work, in 2.67 version of get_iplayer, liveradio and any other pid work). So for: get_iplayer --get --type=livetv 80002 err is: INFO: No specified modes (flashhd,flashvhigh, etc...
<ArTiSTiX> bobweaver: did it... but nothing... my devices are all unblocked, but unusable
<bazhang> !md5 | imaudi
<ubottu> imaudi: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<imaudi> bazhang: Ok I'll try that..  thanks
<bazhang> qin, got the link to the show you want to watch?
<bobweaver> ArTiSTiX, past bin a lsmod
<Kazilla> !bluetooth | ArTiSTiX
<ubottu> ArTiSTiX: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<bazhang> !paste | ArTiSTiX
<ubottu> ArTiSTiX: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<imaudi> holy crap yea this installer has to be bad..
<ArTiSTiX> what whould i post ?
<imaudi> I'll create a new cd
<bobweaver> everyone one you for the http://www.pastebin.com
<bobweaver> past your lsmod
<bobweaver> paste your lsmod
 * bobweaver has fat finger 
<Kazilla> bobweaver: i don't think theres a problem with his hci0 bluetooth interface, maybe just needs setup
<qin> bazhang: You mean, http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbcone/watchlive/ ? --url Do not take it.
<bobweaver> Kazilla, could be just want to cover all the steps
 * bobweaver steps away 
<ArTiSTiX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/632736/
<bazhang> qin, not available in my area. cannot test.
<spacebug-> LekeFly: http://pastebin.com/0s7W59YE look at that
<qin> bazhang: It is so frustrating.
<spacebug-> the only thing I changed from the original installed config was that I uncommented the write_enable=YES and I couldupload
<bobweaver> ArTiSTiX, did not know about ubuntupastebin +1 cookie for you looks like all mods are loaded and then some might want to look at modinfo for the mods that you need then blacklist the rest
<LekeFly> spacebug-: oh alright.. ill check it out.. thanks
<Starminn> Banshee crashed on me. The error Banshee gave was: http://pastie.org/2122608 while an attempt to run from terminal was: http://pastie.org/2122611 Any assistance is appreciated. :) (Ubuntu 10.10, 32-bit)
<bobweaver> I think that Kazilla was right you might just have to set it up
<andrecostasilva4> hello brothers
<andrecostasilva4> alguem pode me responder algo ae
<ArTiSTiX> bobweaver: i would like to set it up... but the dmesg give me: "hci_cmd_timer: hci0 command tx timeout"
<ArTiSTiX> bobweaver: anything i try (hciconfig etc...) give me this kind of error
<bobweaver> ArTiSTiX, look at the the modinfo and make sure only the dependence are loaded
<spacebug-> LekeFly: it's always good to have one or two testbox (in virtualbox for exmaple) to test things with (and in a jailed inviroment) :)
<cyperbg> guys I'm not sure which part of Ubuntu 11.04 is called the network manager. Is this s GUI application or a command line program? How can I find out if I use it?
<Logan_> !pt | andrecostasilva4
<ubottu> andrecostasilva4: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<cyperbg> anyone?
<Logan_> !please | cyperbg
<ubottu> cyperbg: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<ArTiSTiX> bobweaver: what should i see if there is something wrong ?
<cyperbg> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cyperbg> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<liweipw> mobibot: weather ZBAA
<liweipw> hello
<terry_> cyperbg: sudo apt-get install wicd
<sailerboy> i have a gt 210 that i just dropped in place of an ati 4550
<sailerboy> hey there, i'm having trouble setting up my nvidia driver
<sailerboy> i'm installing them via jockey
<terry_> cyperbg: Did you do updates yet?
<sailerboy> when i boot up, it fails to start X
<FloodBot1> sailerboy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sailerboy> and my logs look like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/632741/
<Bibs> ohia guys
<imaudi> Has anyone used Synergy?  does it work well with a Linux server and Mac client?
<terry_> cyperbg: I asked you before if you were using the network-manager.  I thought you said yes.
<cyperbg> terry_ not yet - is this command for the updates?
<cyperbg> terry_
<cyperbg> sudo apt-get update
<cyperbg> or do I use Administration/Update Manager
<terry_> cyperbg: sudo apt-get upgrade
<cyperbg> what is the sudo apt-get update for?
<ArTiSTiX> bobweaver: i find nothing special... there is even a toshiba_bluetooth module to turn it on through acpi
<cyperbg> oh I think I do update first and upgrade second
<bobweaver> ArTiSTiX, /join ubutnu-beginers to much going on
<Starminn> cyperbg: update essentially makes everything available, upgrade installs it. Or you can use Update Manager to achieve the same
<spacebug-> cyperbg: update reloads the list of packaged and the versions from the servers. upgrade upgrades all packages that have been found haveing newver version on server than installed local
<andrezip> hello, minha primeira vez aqui alguem pode me dar uma ajuda
<szal> !pt | andrezip
<ubottu> andrezip: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<cyperbg> spacebug- thank you - I didi update, now it's upgrading
<spacebug-> ok
<andrezip> thank
<iAlejo> Hi guys, someone can help me?
<szal> with what?
<iAlejo> thx, i have a problem installing pycrypto
<imaudi> Oh hey here's a stupid question that hopefully won't result in too many flames..  I think GRUB is the thing causing issues - can I just not use it?  I have no other OS on the system.
<szal> define 'a problem'
<cyperbg> is it a good idea to install many packages with one command such as sudo apt-get install python-setuptools python-numpy subversion g++ libboost-all-dev libqtgui4 openntpd
<terry_> iAlejo: If you ask a question that is specivically relevant to your issue, someone here will more-than-likely have some advice for you.
<szal> imaudi: what issues?
<iAlejo> warning: GMP library not found; Not building Crypto.PublicKey._fastmath.
<spacebug-> cyperbg: sure
<terry_> *specifically
<andrezip> someone tell me why the #ubuntu-br this down?
<imaudi> szal: Running "install —force -lba —stage2=/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0.0) /boot/grub/stage2 p /boot/grub/menu.lst" ..failed
<cyperbg> spacebug- and that won't cause any problems?
<szal> imaudi: define 'failed'
<terry_> cybrside: I would suggest   sudo apt-get upgrade   first.   Best to start out with fully updated system.
<imaudi> szal: Error 22 - no partition
<spacebug-> cyperbg: no. there might be some kind of limit, like the length of the line the terminal can handle or such
<bazhang> imaudi, you are using legacy grub?
<szal> imaudi: typo -> it's 'hd0,0' with a comma
<bazhang> imaudi, what ubuntu version is that?
<imaudi> szal: I've tried in both ubuntu and opensuse - same grub error
<bazhang> imaudi, you are using suse?
<cyperbg> spacebug- thank you :)
<imaudi> bazhang: Yea I'm trying Suse right now, gave up with Ubuntu cuz the installer wasn't working.. howver I got the same GRUB2 error before
<szal> imaudi: (1) openSUSE uses Grub 1 as opposed to *buntu using Grub 2, (2) openSUSE issues are not discussed here#
<szal> !pm | iAlejo
<ubottu> iAlejo: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<bazhang> imaudi, #suse not here
<imaudi> yes however the question was "do I need to use a boot manager on a system with one OS"
<bazhang> imaudi, its not supported here, dont ask further
<iAlejo> sry szal
<C_Smith> hey, is there a hardware cursor patch for wine 1.3.23? I don't know if this falls into Winehq's hands as the version of Wine isn't installed yet.
<imaudi> what's not supported?
<terry_> imaudi: yes
<imaudi> ok thanks
<sailerboy> can anyone help me with my problem about nvidia drivers?
<sailerboy> X simply won't start
<sailerboy> jockey seems not to install
<sailerboy> idk wtf is going on
<imaudi> I'm burning another Ubuntu 11.04 CD so I'll go back to that if this doesn't work
<Starminn> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ArchLinux
<kingofswords> mplayer has just messed up my screen...its covered in speckles
<bazhang> Starminn, ?
<terry_> sailerboy: Don't use enter for puncuation, please
<Starminn> Oops
 * Starminn is an idiot and forgot something else was in my clipboard
<bazhang> kingofswords, turn off compiz yet?
<kingofswords> no
<kingofswords> should i?
<kingofswords> im gonna reboot...sorry i can hardly read this channel
<rewter> what are the hardware specs needed for ubuntu 11.04 desktop
<aeon-ltd> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<andrezip> opa pessoal
<aeon-ltd> rewter: above
<iAlejo> i need install paramiko, i did this "sudo easy_install paramiko" and get this error >> warning: GMP library not found; Not building Crypto.PublicKey._fastmath., i installed GMP lib from website but nothing change
<bazhang> !br | andrezip
<ubottu> andrezip: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<kingofswords> bazhang, reboot sorted it
<kingofswords> do u know why this happened....i played a divx in mplayer
<ownlife> Oi! Would anyone be able to direct me to a guide for making a Windows 7 USB install?
<bazhang> ##windows ownlife
<ownlife> Thanks sir
<ownlife> I mean, within Ubuntu
<bazhang> ownlife, not possible
<ownlife> really
<iAlejo> ownlife http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer.exe
<cyperbg> so after running sudo apt-get upgrade how can I confirm there are no more updates to install? Would doing sudo apt-get upgrade again install everything all over again?
<bazhang> cyperbg, no, it's set
<imaudi> ok this new Ubuntu disc is working, let's see if Grub installs
<imaudi> otherwise I'm saying screw RAID
<cyperbg> so it it safe to run the same command twice just to check everything necessary got installed the first time
<bazhang> cyperbg, safe bu t not needed
<ZykoticK9> cyperbg, sure - redundant however
<iAlejo> guys i need help with installing paramiko, anyone can helpme?
<imaudi> also on Ubuntu 11.04 will there be much perf difference between RAID0 and RAID1?
<Starminn> Banshee crashed on me. The error Banshee gave was: http://pastie.org/2122608 while an attempt to run from terminal was: http://pastie.org/2122611 Any assistance is appreciated. :) (Ubuntu 10.10, 32-bit)
<jasongriffee> was the sound-prefs window updated recently? i cant select output device now
<ownlife> iAlejo, thanks sir! I found this guide too: http://www.bloganol.com/2010/12/create-bootable-windows-7-usb-drive-linux.html
<iAlejo> ownlife, you're welcome
<ownlife> Thanks for the impossible ^.-
<jasongriffee> i cant pick between laptop speakers and headphone anymore, suggestions?
<Benkinooby> hi, i installed some additional repositories (some ppa, skype,...) how can i get back to a standard setting? removing the repositories will keep the packages untouched... even after aptitude updaten && aptitude safe-upgrade
<ZykoticK9> Benkinooby, you could research ppa-purge (I've never used it, so can't really comment on its function) to remove the PPA stuff.
<imaudi> szal: Ok here's the error: Unable to install GRUB in /dev/sda — Executing 'grub-install /dev/sda' failed. — this is a fatal error
<Benkinooby> ZykoticK9, ok, thak you for the hint! appreciate it
<imaudi> So now my choices are "Choose a different device to install the bootloader on", "Continue without a bootloader" or "Cancel the installation"
<K725> look this http://goo.gl/UUnh7 the x-man humans mutants is reals ???
<imaudi> though any option I select, the "OK" button does nothing..  dang this installer is buggy
<C_Smith> seriously, #winehq has been less helpful to me than trying to figure the problem out myself (which never works) and less helpful than their forums (which someone usually helps me.)
<vandemar> the installer is not very friendly dealing with unusual (raid/lvm) setups.
<C_Smith> ooops, wrong tab. *flees*
<imaudi> Vanadis__: RAID1 is unusual?
<vandemar> yes, sadly
<K725> is very ? the very mutants humans
<cyperbg> so I guess I should restart after sudo apt-get upgrade
<imaudi> Vanadis__: Hmm ok..  I think I'll give up on RAID and just install normally..
<vandemar> imaudi: it took me a few runs through the installer to figure out what sequence it wanted me to do things
<bazhang> cyperbg, was it a kernel upgrade?
<vandemar> imaudi: are you using the standard cd/dvd image or the alternate?
<cyperbg> bazhang I'm not sure all I did was sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<imaudi> Vanadis__: From what I can tell, it's trying to install the boot loader on sda (the primary drive, not the mirror) which of course fails
<cyperbg> but I guess it doesn't hurt to reboot
<imaudi> Vanadis__: Standard CD
<vandemar> imaudi: the standard image was completely stupid.  the alternate image I finally got to install
<bazhang> cyperbg, check right hand top corner does it say reboot to finish upgrade? or just the normal logout, shutdown etc
<imaudi> Vanadis__: Lemme give that a shot..  Can you link me to it?
<vandemar> imaudi: are you using pure software raid or intel ich<x> assisted?
<imaudi> Vanadis__: It's the Intel dealio on the motherboard..  the one you hit CTRL+I to get into
<cyperbg> bazhang normal reboot/shut down
<imaudi> Vanadis__: "Intel Rapid Storage" they call it
<bazhang> cyperbg, no need to reboot then
<cyperbg> ok
<vandemar> imaudi: I used software-only raid when I installed on on a pair of drives a few weeks ago
<imaudi> Vanadis__: Am I better off using software RAID and setting that up post install?  can Linux just take a blank drive and say "hey mirror this"
<vandemar> imaudi: I don't know what the performance differences might be, but I know software raid ended up working for me.
<imaudi> Vanadis__: Ok sounds like a good route..  though maybe I'll try the alternate CD image
<metroider> hey, is there a way to safely test out the gnome 3 shell?  or is it going to mess up my whole system?
<imaudi> Vanadis__: The alternate installer looks more friendly..  old skool text without the eye candy, probably stuff just works
<bazhang> metroider, not safe, you could boot a gnome3 distro though
<bazhang> !gnome3 | metroider
<ubottu> metroider: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<cyperbg> how can I disable that Keyring thing when I autologin?
<metroider> bazhang: thanks, what is a good gnome3 distro?
<cyperbg> I want to remote manage the desktop
<bazhang> cyperbg, set it to blank
<ZykoticK9> metroider, Fedora
<cyperbg> bazhang can you point me how?
<bazhang> metroider, not sure about "good" fedora has one
<bazhang> cyperbg, for the keyring? is it already set with a password?
<metroider> thanks, maybe i will see about double booting ubuntu and fedora
<bazhang> metroider, or just try the live cd
<cyperbg> bazhang I think yes. Password and Encryption keys has one category - Password: Login with 2 entries: vino and Network secret for my wifi
<bazhang> cyperbg, system preferences passwords and encryption keys?
<liweipw> i
<cyperbg> bazhang Yes
<Benkinooby> hy, my system freqently does arp request for ym gateway - not sure if it would arp-request all computers in a lan... how can i find out what software causes those arp requests? they are made every minute or so...
<Starminn> Banshee crashed on me. The error Banshee gave was: http://pastie.org/2122608 while an attempt to run from terminal was: http://pastie.org/2122611 Any assistance is appreciated. :) (Ubuntu 10.10, 32-bit)
<jasongriffee> sound is mute even though sound is up? i have asus k50, what should i do?
<bazhang> jasongriffee, check alsamixer ?
<jasongriffee> i did everything i did last time, won't work this time
<bazhang> jasongriffee, please let us know what that everything was, for troubleshooting purposes
<liweipw> how do double boot with linux and windows
<bazhang> liweipw, which is installed first
<liweipw> my PC have install windows,but i wanna to install a ubuntu
<bazhang> liweipw, then ubuntu will see the windows install and install alongside it
<jasongriffee> maxing fount in gnome-alsamixer but muted, enabling smart 5.1, i cant do last thing which was setting sound-prefs to headphones
<bazhang> liweipw, download the iso from www.ubuntu.com  burn iso to cd, boot from cd, then start the installer
<imaudi> isn't there actaully a windows installer?
<bazhang> imaudi, wubi, yes. he wants a real dual boot though
<liweipw> bazhang,thanks ,install fedora is the same way?
<finallove> hello
<bazhang> liweipw, all the live cds are these days, yes.
<bazhang> liweipw, #fedora if you wish to confirm this
<finallove> haha
<bazhang> finallove, ?
<liweipw> bazhang,i listen to part section on hardware
<bazhang> liweipw, please rephrase, no idea what that means
<qwedd> can somone help me with the folowing: i want to unistall debian, but i cannot recover mbr in windows, for sgd does not work. Installing ubuntu will let me run windows and ubuntu, solving the problem of the mbr?
<bazhang> qwedd, what is sgd
<qwedd> supergrubdisk
<bazhang> !info mbr
<ubottu> mbr (source: mbr): Master Boot Record for IBM-PC compatible computers.. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.10-2 (natty), package size 22 kB, installed size 92 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<Starminn> Is it okay if I remove ~/src? There are a number of Compiz plugins within it (~/src/compiz/plugins/*) would this disable those?
<liweipw> bazhang ,i wanna to know somehing about the Hard disk partition
<bazhang> liweipw, then ask a question related to that
<bazhang> !partition | liweipw this may help too
<ubottu> liweipw this may help too: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<duongthaiha> hi i am having a problem when login I have to enter password the default keyring many time. (Each for each application i guess) Is this possible to enter the password for the default keyring once only?
<robinsch> any good channels on freenode
<monx> I have an encrypted home folder that I want to keep, but I want to reinstall the OS. Is there anything I need to make sure I carry over to the new install so the decryption works? (/etc/passwd + shadow?)
<Luxe> ;o
<bazhang> !alis | robinsch
<ubottu> robinsch: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<liweipw> thans, i will try
<UserX> before gdm loads, i see some text (error-like) in the tty -- anyway I can check what it says, because it's too quick?
<bazhang> UserX, boot with splash disabled?
<syrinx_> UserX: or check your Xorg log, because it's most like that
<syrinx_> likely, even.
<bazhang> !nox | UserX this?
<ubottu> UserX this?: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<philipballew> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<monx> I have an encrypted home folder that I want to keep, but I want to reinstall the OS. Is there anything I need to make sure I carry over to the new install so the decryption works? (/etc/passwd + shadow?)
<qwedd> if ierase debian partition, i will not be able to load windows. So installing ubuntu,after unistalling debian, will let me loading windows?
<qwedd> will search help in other place. bye
<ZykoticK9> monx, I have NO idea about your actual issue - BUT /etc/passwd and the shadow file - are the system's user list and passwords.  Nothing to do with your encrypted partition.
<monx> I figure just reinstalling would be far easier than fixing whatever issue I have. (whenever I try to log in, i get thrown back to the login prompt with 'module unknown' printed)
<monx> but if I reinstall keeping my home partition, will the unencryption still work properly on login if I use the same credentials for my user?
<ZykoticK9> monx, I have NO idea about your actual issue (by that I mean the encryption stuff)
<monx> ah ok got you
<iam> hi, I'm on Natty 64bit and realplayer isn't working. I have ia32libs installed
<ZykoticK9> iam, try running realplayer from a terminal - what output/error message are you getting?
<iam> ZykoticK9: Wrong ELF class
<ZykoticK9> iam, try "linux32 realplayer" or whatever the realplayer binary is called
<IdleOne> hmm
<iam> ZykoticK9: there is no 64bit version I guess. and 32bit version is unable to run giving these wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64 errors
<syrinx_> monx: reinstalling is almost NEVER easier/better than troubleshooting a problem
<ZykoticK9> iam, did you try the linux32 thing?
<iam> ZykoticK9: what do you mean by linux32? 32bit binary?
<ZykoticK9> iam, i mean type "linux32 realplayer" but substitute realplayer with whatever you trying to run
<iam> ZykoticK9: ok.. i'll try
<monx> syrinx_: i think i wounded my install pretty deeply lol. i broke something installing guitarix. gnome wouldnt load so i removed guitarix (with --autoremove) and did apt-get upgrade --fix-broken
<iam> ZykoticK9: still didnt work...
<Terabyte> i just installed ubuntu server 10.04 and asked it to "update automatically" now when i login it says "58 packages can be updated, 39 updates are security updates", how will ubuntu perform the update, is it downloading them right now in the background? will it automatically reboot? where is the info for this, and how can i confirm that auto update is configured
<ZykoticK9> iam, same error, or different?
<iam> ZykoticK9: same errors
<monx> now i cant logon through tty either
<ZykoticK9> iam, sorry don't have any other suggestions, good luck.
<iam> is Helix an alternative to realplayer?
<ZykoticK9> iam, i think so...
<Apple_Cat> Hi, after about 6-7 minutes or possibly just after 100mb has been downloaded the connection to my wifi breaks... Signal level is the same but packet loss increases to 100% Does anyone have any idea what the problem could be
<amit> +8/9]=
<syrinx_> monx: what exactly is guitarix?
<syrinx_> !guitarix
<syrinx_> monx: ah, ok, nvm
<jll> hi all, I was here last night with a java problem if anybody remember me.
<ZykoticK9> !info guitarix
<ubottu> guitarix (source: guitarix): Rock guitar amplifier for Jack. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.11.1-1 (natty), package size 712 kB, installed size 2536 kB
<spacebug-> Terabyte: it will not do anything untill you tell it to. After upgrading for example the kernel you will need to reboot but it will not just do it without you allowing it to
<jll> Anyway I got java installed but the page is just blank. any suggestions?
<almoxarife> jll: a web page?
<jll> yes, pogo
<almoxarife> jll: what browser?
<jasongriffee> alsa is changing settings on it's own, how do i fix this?
<hckngfrost> esse é melhor
<HckngFrost> exit
<jll> almoxarife, I'm using firefox, should I try another one?
<almoxarife> jll: what version of java?
<dhasenan> Logging into GNOME, you get .bash_profile sourced but not .bashrc?
<jasongriffee> alsa is changing settings on it's own, how do i fix this?	
<Dracofodder> I'm getting a message about running a "partial upgrade" on my patch manager under 10.10, this isn't going to force me into 11.04 is it? I also don't recall any failed updates recently, so don't know why I am getting this message
<ZykoticK9> Dracofodder, if you proceed with a "partial upgrade" something is going to break!  <warning>
<Dracofodder> ZykoticK9:  glad I didnt do that, thanks!
<jasongriffee> alsa is changing settings on it's own, how do i fix this?	
<ZykoticK9> Dracofodder, i'd recommend installing aptitude and running "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade" to upgrade what CAN be upgraded
<Dracofodder> ZykoticK9:  ok, I can do that. thanks!
<Terabyte> spacebug- so which part of "automatic updates" is automatic then?
<Terabyte> i thought the whole point of automatic updates was, well, much like they do on competing OS's, automatically download, and install silently in the background.
<JohnSS> What did Ubuntu 11.04 do with the Visual Effects tab? Where'd it go?
<iAmerikan> Ping rhin0
<Bibs> would anyone trust a 5 dollar vps :\
<Terabyte> 5 dollar per day yeah
<Bibs> hmm
<iAmerikan> pricy
<Bibs> 5/mo
<Bibs> or a 3/mo heh
<Dracofodder> ZykoticK9: thanks again, the update was what I suspected, but your command line proved it out... That was a Firefox update that was generating the "partial upgrade" dialog.
<Terabyte> 3/mo presumably the registration fee to use them next month right?
<Terabyte> or the tax on the bill
<ZykoticK9> Dracofodder, glad to help
<Bibs> it's the price on the vps :\
<jasongriffee> in pulseaudio, does locking channels for alsa mean the settings for alsa are locked?
<ZykoticK9> jasongriffee, locking just means the left and right channels are locked together (both move together)
<jll> does anybody have problems playing pogo games? it loads but just stays blank.
<jasongriffee> ZykoticK9, how do I make alsa settings stay in place. alsa has a habit of changing them
<ChaosSaber> qin, Hey just wanted to say thanks for you're help, the bookmarks imported just fine
<jasongriffee> jll, are you a club member?
<ZykoticK9> jasongriffee, here is a blog about "saving" alsa settings http://linux.dsplabs.com.au/alsamixer-and-alsactl-store-adjust-and-save-alsa-mixer-settings-p29/
<Kawataka> can i watch movies on ubuntu?
<ChaosSaber> anyway to run 2 diff networks on XChat?
<Kawataka> like ones in .avi format?
<ChaosSaber> Kawataka, yes you can
<iAmerikan> ChaosSaber: of course (:
<iAmerikan> Kawataka: mplayer // smplayer
<jasongriffee> Kawataka, video files should be fine
<jll> no, I just have a log in and password
<Kawataka> thanks
<jll> I just want to play spades
<jasongriffee> Kawataka, dvds require a little more work
<jll> my hoyle card games won't work with Linux, only with windows so I "thought" linux would be fine with pogo. but I guess I was wrong.
<Guest82269> hello?
<jasongriffee> jll, do you have any blocking software installed, eg. adblock plus?
<zerothis> hello Guest82269, please ask your question
<jll> not that I know of, I just installed this version of ubuntu because I was told last night that the other one was corrupted
<jll> I'm using 10.10 ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> jll, are you using sun java?
<Starminn> Banshee crashed on me. The error Banshee gave was: http://pastie.org/2122608 while an attempt to run from terminal was: http://pastie.org/2122611 Any assistance is appreciated. :) (Ubuntu 10.10, 32-bit)
<jll> I installed all the restricted software in synaptic.
<jll> related to java I meant
<ZykoticK9> jll, did you SPECIFICALLY install sun java?  if not you should!
<ZykoticK9> !java | jll
<ubottu> jll: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<jll> ubottu, do you remember me from last night?
<ubottu> jll: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ZykoticK9> jll, u-r-e contains the free java, sun-java might give a different result (or the same?)
<rileyp> I need help reinstalling v4l can anyone help me
<AfTeRdArK> ммм
<jll> zykotick9 can I install sun - java with synaptic or do I need to put in a lot of code in the terminal?
<ZykoticK9> jll, you need to add the partner repo - then you can use synaptic
<ZykoticK9> jll, you need to add the partner repo - and update your sources - then you can use synaptic
<ZykoticK9> !partner | jll
<ubottu> jll: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<Apple_Cat> My wireless fails after heavy usage. I can get about 6-7 minutes of around 500kb/s and then packet loss will jump to 100% and I have to restart the connection. I am using ath9k driver
<Apple_Cat> Should I try to get the latest ath9k driver?
<Apple_Cat> or try ndiswrapper maybe
<jll> ok I have no clue as to what you are talking about zykotick9. How do I partner repo?
<imaudi> am I correct in stating Ubuntu can't boot off a RAID0, only RAID1?
<ZykoticK9> can someone else assist jll with adding partner repo and installing sun-java plugin?  thanks.
<jll> ok I just upgraded the app install data partner, is that what you were talking about? zykotick9
<ZykoticK9> jll, yes - did it ask you to update as well?  if not you could run "sudo apt-get update" in a terminal.  Once that's finished search for sun-java6 in synaptic and install the plugin.  good luck!
<rileyp> v4l help please
<rileyp> I ned to do a clean install of v4l drivers
<rileyp> anyone got the skills
<rileyp> and the kindness
<shazzner_> hey guys, I'm at my wits end
<shazzner_> for some reason Nautilus refuses to start normally
<alphaex> does apple keyboard compatible with pc ??（linux)
<shazzner_> it gives me a dbus error
<alphaex> anyone tried ??
<shazzner_> if I gksudo it works fine
<alphaex> does apple keyboard compatible with pc ??（linux)
<alphaex> anyone tried ??
<ZykoticK9> rileyp, if you installed a version of v4l from source code - you should seek assistance directly from v4l (do they have a mailing list or forum?)
<imaudi> alphaex: I have one, I can plug it in in a bit but I'm doing an install right now
<alphaex> imaudi : what do you mean ??
<imaudi> alphaex: I have an Apple keyboard and a PC running Linux, I can plug it in and tell you if it works for me or not
<rileyp> ZykoticK9,  no one online at present Im logged in
<jll> ok, it's installing, thank you. Do you know anything about antiX Linux?
<alphaex> is it work fine or not ??
<jasongriffee> i cant save alsa settings like in blog
<imaudi> alphaex: Don't know yet, I'm currently installing Linux (have been trying to figure out why it won't work with hardware RAID0 but I gave up)
<BrainPalace> hi, I have a weird ubuntu problem
<ZykoticK9> rileyp, you basically now need their help removing the program.  This is why compiling software is often a bad idea.  Good luck.
<rileyp> ZykoticK9,  gee thanks
<BrainPalace> every so often, ubuntu just decides to stop registering mouse clicks
<BrainPalace> also is there a way to disable touchpad if I plug in a mouse?
<imaudi> BrainPalace: Heh I had that problem before too on a MacBook..  the mouse would stop working but touchpad would sitll work..  I thnk it's just a ubuntu bug
<BrainPalace> well, the mouse still works, but neither the touchpad or mouse will recognise me clicking anything unless I do some very strange stuff
<alphaex> imaudi : Can you try now ?? (and thank for that )
<imaudi> alphaex: Yea one sec
<BrainPalace> like ctrl alt del out and then manually use keyboard to select cancel shutdown
<Riberty> how do i install libre office, the help page seems so difficult to understand
<Riberty> i extracted the folder from the .tar.gz
<imaudi> alphaex: Yup Apple keyboard works perfectly.. just plugged it in and typed, works out of the box..  11.04
<Mazz_> hey
<IdleOne> Riberty: sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<alphaex> imaudi : Are you using the wireless keyboard ??
<imaudi> alphaex: I've run ubuntu on a macbook pro once before too and that worked..
<Riberty> wait nevermind i didnt realize sudo dpkg -i *.deb installed all the debs fiels
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, LibreOffice is in 11.04?  Cool stuff.
<IdleOne> ZykoticK9: default yeah
<imaudi> alphaex: Nope, just the standard white keyboard that came with my iMac
<MagicJ> I have a system where the svreen saver will not run - I am getting the message:
<MagicJ> I am getting th message: Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". - what do I need to fix?
<ZykoticK9> MagicJ, GLX = OpenGL - you obviously don't have 3d acceleration right now.  What graphics card are you using?
<rileyp> v4l help please
<MagicJ> ZykoticK9: it is a used gateway machine - so I am not sure - can I tell the system not to use accelartion somehow
<ZykoticK9> MagicJ, "lspci | grep -i vga" in a terminal to find graphics card
<MagicJ> ZykoticK9: and I am glad it is obvious to you - it wasn't to me
<ZykoticK9> MagicJ, sorry - bad word choice on my part.
<alphaex> imaudi :alright, thank for that
<sadiel> hello guise. Do you know how can I access the bios on a vaio laptop, so I can turn on boot from the usb and install linux on the damn box?
<imaudi> no problem
<Starminn> ZykoticK9: Doesn't vga have to be VGA? (capitalized?)
<MagicJ> ZykoticK9: no I was not suggesting a bad word choice - the reason I am here is because I am please it is obvious to you since it isn;t to me - getting that command right now too
<ZykoticK9> Starminn, -i is case insenstive
<Starminn> ZykoticK9: Aha! Makes sense, then.
<paul_> hi all, any ideas why I can't connect to google chat in the built in chat app
<ZykoticK9> Starminn, that's why I always post the -i cause you're right a regular grep would require VGA, and many people wouldn't pick up on the need for captials
<MagicJ> ZykoticK9:  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp 82945G
<MadHaTTer666> iz it jus me or iz fb gettin real fuzzy lately?
<ZykoticK9> MagicJ, that's a suprise!  I would have figured Intel would have 3d out of the box.  I'll do a quick search online to see if i can find anything.
<MagicJ> ZykoticK9: it may be the fact that this is one of three machines in my coffee shop and the disk was made by closning one of the others that was a dell and this is a gateway - the local uni sells used machones for $50 and that's what I use
<MagicJ> ZykoticK9:  can I just not somehow tell the system to not use acceleration?
<ZykoticK9> MagicJ, could you tell me if this show as being installed "apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-intel"
<phux> how can i compile the latest vim with gVIm? (Im compiling the latest vim mercurial)
<ZykoticK9> MagicJ, i'm assuming it will be
<Kuzad> What does it mean when my system becomes unresponsive and the Caps-Lock key flashes?
<ZykoticK9> Kuzad, you system has "locked up"
<MagicJ> ZykoticK9:  tells me that it is Installed
<ZykoticK9> MagicJ, i figured.  I'll keep looking.
<Kuzad> ZykoticK9, yes, it locks up, but what sort of error would cause a full lockup? This has only been happening on 11.04, it never happened in 10.10 or 10.04
<ZykoticK9> Kuzad, i'm not going to comment on that... sorry i have no suggestions.
<ZykoticK9> MagicJ, from a terminal does "glxgears" work?
<Kuzad> Anyone have any details? For why the system locks up and flashes the caps lock key?
<NightOwl217> Hows it going everyone?
<MagicJ> ZykoticK9:  glxgears is not installed, do you want me to install it
<ZykoticK9> MagicJ, please (it's small)
<imaudi> Ok how come I never thought to get dual 24"" screens before, this is fantastic..
<jll> it's still doing it, applet started and no game just blank.
<MagicJ> ZykoticK9: tells me it needs mesa-utils - shall I install that
<phux> solved
<ZykoticK9> MagicJ, yup
<MagicJ> ZykoticK9:  I am not on that machine - so it tells me that it can not open the display
<ZykoticK9> MagicJ, that would also be why the 3d screen save doesn't work.  Good luck - i'm done.
<MagicJ> ZykoticK9:  what do you mean - I get the original problem when I am on that machine - so I am missing something here
<MagicJ> ZykoticK9:  it is just that right now I am not on that machine
<imaudi> doh!  This Unity thing just loaded when I installed new video drivers..  wth is everything?
<rileyp> I need help installing v4l after botching it up
<alphaex> imaudi : Do you think the apple wireless keyboard can be use in pc (ubuntu 10.10 )
<alphaex> ??
<imaudi> my official answer is "probably"
<imaudi> anyone on here use NVIDIA X Server?
<ZykoticK9> imaudi, ask the "real" question
<imaudi> I just installed it, and now my second monitor won't come on..  it was working before I installed the Nvidia driver
<ZykoticK9> imaudi, "nvidia-settings" and enable the other monitor
<jll> ah well, I guess I'll have to stick to windows! this sucks not having java working!
<imaudi> I did, it said it required restarting x-server.. so I rebooted, but now the second monitor is disabled again
<Kuzad>  Well, Google was my friend. How would I recover from a Kernel Panic, aside from a hard reboot?
<ZykoticK9> imaudi, use the "Save to Xorg.conf" button to save the settings
<imaudi> zykes-: Ok one sec
<imaudi> err sorry ZykoticK9
<imaudi> btw, is there a way to restart x-server without rebooting?
<Starminn> Banshee crashed on me. The error Banshee gave was: http://pastie.org/2122608 while an attempt to run from terminal was: http://pastie.org/2122611 Any assistance is appreciated. :) (Ubuntu 10.10, 32-bit)
<ZykoticK9> imaudi, "sudo service gdm restart"
<imaudi> ok thanks
<imaudi> Is there a keyboard shortcut for this ridiculously useful Unity search thing
<arooni-mobile> is tehre a key command that will select first menu in an applicatoin?
<imaudi> oh.. it's the same thing as Spotlight on mac..  handy
<imaudi> yea service gdm restart does NOT work
<imaudi> or if it does, it takes longer to restart than reboot the entire machine
<NTU> all of you should stop using ubuntu. its AWFUL. thank you. good bye.
<imaudi> I'm starting to agree with that guy
<TheMatrix3000> rw,sync,no_root_squash what does that mean in nfs
<TheMatrix3000> what is sync,no_root_squash mean
<iam> how can i make realplayer to look for libraries in /usr/lib32 ??
<naryfa> they want to censor internet heheheh
<naryfa> http://act.demandprogress.org/sign/three_strikes/?source=fb
<Jordan_U> !ot | naryfa
<ubottu> naryfa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<naryfa> Jordan_U: You better read this and stop crying and showing off with your bot skills.
<qin> He left?
<pentester> hey
<imaudi> ok after doing a gdm restart, my entire system is hosed.. it boots into a blank desktop, Unity no longer loads, there's nothing to click on or anything..
<imaudi> any ideas?
<imaudi> tried rebooting twice
<ChaosSaber> qin, Hey just wanted to say thanks for you're help, the bookmarks imported just fine
<imaudi> ok booting into safe mode works, now how to fix this
<qin> ChaosSaber: Cool, I have even installed firefox to write 0.3 version.
<Luxe> ;o
<imaudi> does anyone have some really kewl Compiz defaults they can send me?
<Kilgore_brass> Can anybody give me some advice to a linux/ubuntu newb? Just installed it and whenever I close my laptop and open it back up (and it tries to come back from suspend mode or whatever) I get a weird geometric fuzzy static pattern and have to restart my computer. Thanks if anyone can help, sorry if this is the wrong place to be asking.
<pinoyoragon> Can Libreoffice format a java code (with colors) automatically? I'm creating a presentation and i love to have the colors of my code intact from eclipse IDE to my impress document
<iam> how can i make realplayer to look for libraries in /usr/lib32 ?? it's giving error of wrong ELF as it looks in /usr/lib on my 64bit system
<ChaosSaber> qin, how did you do it
<qin> ChaosSaber: Do what?
<wols> Kilgore_brass: sounds like a bad videocard driver. what card? also what happens if you pres ctrl+alt+f2 when you reopen the lid?
<ChaosSaber> qin, I read that wrong, sorry
<rileyp> I need help installing v4l after botching it up
<rileyp> I get errors
<qin> ChaosSaber: I canbe difficult talker today, have not slept well since a bit... Did the file imported to firefox bookmarks?
<ChaosSaber> qin, it sure did
<Kilgore_brass> I havent tried ctrl+alt+f2 and I'm not sure of the exact graphics card i haven't used this machine in like a year and I don't know the easiest way to find out as I have only been running this OS for a day.  Trying to find out now
<ChaosSaber> qin, went in perfect
<htmlinprogress> hi
<qin> ChaosSaber: Strange...
<ChaosSaber> Kilgore_brass, just look up the model of the machine
<ChaosSaber> qin, why Strange?
<Kilgore_brass> wols: nvidia geforce 9600m gt . Now I see my machine is telling me I don't have the most current driver installed, I'll see if that fixes it.
<qin> ChaosSaber: Well, unexpected, in other hand, syntaxof that .html was so basic... ok, done then ;)
<jiltdil> nvidia driver is activated but not in use,this is showing in my computer.How to overcome this problem?
<ChaosSaber> qin, oh ok, I am glad you made the script, it was so much easier for me
<pksadiq> jiltdil: which ubuntu?
<jiltdil> pksadiq:natty
<Kilgore_brass> jiltdil: I'm seeing the same thing.  Wondering if it has to do with my machine freezing when  i come back from suspend
<pksadiq> jiltdil: enable compiz install compiz-settings-manager  , I think
<ChaosSaber> jiltdil, my comp shows the same but I dont get locks up
<parolang> Okay, sort of a newbie question, though I'm not really a newb.  But I plug my USB drive (2TB hard drive) in, how do I find it?  I can't find it in /dev/disk/ and dmesg doesn't really tell me where it is (it says "usb 2-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3") but I don't know how to interpret address 3 to get a mount point.  Any ideas?
<pksadiq> !ccsm | jiltdil
<turbo_> 6am , hungover, checked the garage, didn't crash the car, but, feel like hell, i was supposed to stop drinking
<ubottu> jiltdil: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<jiltdil> kilgore_brass:pksadiq: i think there is some issue related to nvidia in ubuntu
<turbo_> man i need help
<ChaosSaber> parolang, open up ur home folder and look at the side
<jiltdil> kilgore_brass:pksadiq: also playing any video looks like greenish due to this
<ZykoticK9> parolang, is the drive formatted?  "sudo fisk -l" will list all partitions the system sees
<parolang> ChaosSaber: I don't use GNOME, and I don't think it does the automount thing if you aren't logged into GNOME.
<Kilgore_brass> yeah i am just hoping that the current driver will fix it
<ChaosSaber> parolang, oh ok
<turbo_> cannot remember anything from last night except that i was calling all the blacks in the bar monkeys, and i am a white man in africa
<turbo_> wow
<parolang> ZykoticK9: Yeah, I don't think it's mounted.  I'm just trying to find the mount point to use.
<pksadiq> jiltdil: how was the video when you had not installed nvidia driver?
<ZykoticK9> parolang, "sudo fisk -l" will list all partitions the system sees
<jiltdil> pksadiq: actually the driver is activated and in use befor some days,but from last 15days it is showing it is activated and not in use
<imaudi> is there a way to drag windows between monitors?  it just wants to snap them to the side
<jiltdil> pksadiq: and when it is in use the video will looks fine
<parolang> ZykoticK9: Hmm...okay, I'll try to figure out which is the right one then.
<arooni-mobile> in 11.04 ; super + s zooms out to show me a view of all viewports.... how do i change that shortcut
<ZykoticK9> jiltdil, to fix the blue/green tint issue - run "gsteramer-properties" click the video tab, then for Output select the No XV option
<jiltdil> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/560/screenshot4ge.png/
<randyflagg> hey all, is there a log file i can check as to why 11.04 locks up on shutdown
<arooni-mobile> how do i make workspace switcher launch from a different keystroke?
<jiltdil> <ZykoticK9>What is XV?
<ZykoticK9> jiltdil, XVideo i believe
<turbo_> how do i wipe my bum?
<tigg> see me at your college campus, baggy full of adderalls
<jiltdil> <ZykoticK9>Where to run this
<ZykoticK9> jiltdil, if the driver is working - just ignore the "not activated" message
<ZykoticK9> jiltdil, "gsteamer-properties" in a terminal or alt+f2
<parolang> ZykoticK9: Hmm...I get the same list whether or not the drive is plugged in.  This is a new drive, I haven't set it up in fstab or anything.
<Kilgore_brass> jiltdil: I havent had any issues with video so I can't speak to that, I don't even really know what it means for the driver to be activated but not in use
<jiltdil> <ZykoticK9> in termianl it is showing invalid command
<parolang> ZykoticK9: And I'm not running Nautilus, which does the automount thing.
<arooni-mobile> there is an app called "workspace switcher" that sits on the unity dock.  when launched it will zoom out and show a view of all of my desktops available in desktop wall; ; i want to do this from a different key command; how?
<ZykoticK9> jiltdil, um... sorry don't know the fix then.
<lonejack> hi, I'm using 11.04. I've an icon on slidebar(eclipse). How can I discover what application(where is located the application) an icon is referred to?
<lonejack> thx
<randyflagg> any ideas on the shutdown issue?
<ZykoticK9> jiltdil, guess it's not in 11.04???  strange.
<jiltdil> <ZykoticK9> it is 11.04 natty narhwal
<turbo_> :-p
<pksadiq> jiltdil: try opening terminal and type gstreamer-properties
<imaudi> ok I'm totally stumped..  when I boot into "Ubuntu" I just get a blank desktop with no UI or menus..  if I boot into "Ubuntu Classic", it works fine..  what could the problem be?
<pksadiq> find gstreamer-properties | jiltdil
<roellen> hello, what is available to detect intrusion? how to tell if someone is logging my keying online?
<pksadiq> !find gstreamer-properties | jiltdil
<ubottu> jiltdil: File gstreamer-properties found in app-install-data, elementary-icon-theme, fvwm-crystal, gnome-icon-theme-dlg-neu, gnome-icon-theme-gartoon, gnome-icon-theme-gartoon-redux, gnome-icon-theme-nuovo, gnome-icon-theme-yasis, gnome-media, gnome-media-common (and 18 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=gstreamer-properties&mode=&suite=natty&arch=any
<Kilgore_brass> although I do think my download/installation of the current video driver is frozen and don't know what to do about it.  =/
<pksadiq> !info gstreamer-properties | jiltdil
<ubottu> jiltdil: Package gstreamer-properties does not exist in natty
<ZykoticK9> parolang, i'm not sure if this is your issue, but BIOS cannot recognize 2TB drives (but i figured it wouldn't be an issue until you tried to format, but maybe it is)
<jiltdil> pksadiq: actually you have writeen above the wron comamnd  you have missspelled  see above this time you give the right one :)
<Starminn> lonejack: Not sure if there's a simple way like you're thinking, as I don't use 11.04, but almost every application launcher can be found in /usr/bin
<parolang> ZykoticK9: Hmm...not sure.  I'm just trying to find the mount point.  I know dmesg registers the device, and also lsusb sees it (as Bus 001 Device 003: ID 13fd:1617 Initio Corporation).  I just don't know what /dev/ entry it corresponds to.
<arooni-mobile> how do i change the key shortcut for workspace switcher?
<ZykoticK9> parolang, "sudo fdisk -l" SHOULD be showing us the /dev entry???
<chouchou> hello, pls how do we find location of file occurence in a system again ?
<jiltdil> pksadiq: hm selecting no Xv also doenot solve the issue
<parolang> ZykoticK9: Even if it is unmounted and not in fstab?
<ZykoticK9> chouchou, "which" or "locate"
<pksadiq> jiltdil: sorry :) now watching a movie :)
<ZykoticK9> parolang, especially when it's not mounted ;)
<chouchou> apart from locate, what else?
<parolang> ZykoticK9: Because it isn't in there (the list is the same when I have it plugged in and when I unplug it).
<ZykoticK9> chouchou, last resort is "find"
<Kilgore_brass> is there a way to force close this "additional drivers" window that has frozen while trying to download and install the current driver for my graphics card? Or will that mess something up
<parolang> ZykoticK9: So how come dmesg and lsusb see it, but fdisk doesn't?
<ZykoticK9> parolang, sorry i can't help then.  The dmesg you quoted earlier does show the device as being partially recognized, but if we don't get a /dev their either - it's not "really" working
<ZykoticK9> parolang, i'm worried it's due to the 2tb size (but I'm really not sure)
<lonejack> Stammin, I solved by mean of menu manager(for you knowledge)... and thank you!
<parolang> ZykoticK9: Okay, thanks.  I'll continue troubleshooting, trying it on another computer to see if the disk is to blame.  I just wanted to make sure it wasn't my ignorance to blame :)
<vandemar> will ubuntu by default handle a usb connection to a cable modem as just another network interface?
<bobweaver> vandemar, there is one way to find out
<bobweaver> vandemar, try and let us know what happens
<erbun> yea thats an interesting question
<bobweaver> I dont think that it would work cuz there is no nic card
<bobweaver> network interface card
<pikkles> wearethewalrus
<erbun> yes but USBs can be used as NICs, Usually its a pain to set up tho.  Interesting to see if Ubuntu would recognize what you are trying to do and do it without all the usual hassle
<bobweaver> erbun, you would have to change the file system
<bobweaver> ?
<vandemar> bobweaver: I would if I had a cable modem w/usb port nearby :(
<TaZeR> ubuntu rocks my world
<pcypher> has anyone had luck getting 5.1 audio with the realteck drivers in 10.10?
<pcypher> sorry realtek*
<pksadiq> !sorround
<erbun> bobweaver, in the past I've only had to set up a loopback from the USB connection to the existing NIC.  I personally don't think it will work, but hell, I'm far from an expert on the matter
<pksadiq> !surround
<ubottu> If you're having trouble getting surround sound working in Ubuntu, try the instructions on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SurroundSound
<pcypher> pksadiq: thanks... I will take a look!
<update> hello
<BluesKaj> pcypher, it's not so much the drivers as your alsamixer settings in the spdif ctrl
<parolang> ZykoticK9: Looks like I'm going to be contacting support, Windows 7 isn't registering it either (on another computer).
<bobweaver> any one know anything about mics here ?
<bobweaver> interneal
<pcypher> BluesKaj: I tried alsamixer, but it would not load.
<ZykoticK9> parolang, i imagine it's the BIOS limitation you are hitting.  Best of luck!
<pcypher> Im ssh'd to my box ill grab the error... <--at work
<bobweaver> sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer
<update> whats the difference between ubuntu and windows 7
<update> ?
<BluesKaj> pcypher, then install alsa-base and alsa-utils
<kata> i installed ubuntu in windows on c partition but i am not able to acess files inside my c partion any suggestions
<pcypher> well crap... now its working somehow
<parolang> ZykoticK9: Thanks.
<parolang> kata: Uh oh.
<ZykoticK9> kata, using Wubi you mean -- try /host or host in one of the menus (i think it's host, could be wrong)
<pcypher> BluesKaj: I did... that was the 3rd thing I tried. 1. compile and installl drivers from realtek... - lost stereo sound.
<gulzar> I want to install Libre-office from Ubuntu to Xubuntu. How to do so? In synaptic CD is added and in repositories it is checked...
<pcypher> then edit config to add hda intel
<pcypher> no dice
<pcypher> then removed pulse audio as suggested...
<pcypher> no dive
<pcypher> dice*
<pcypher> ill give this a shot now
<BluesKaj> pcypher, no , alsa-base and utils are the default drivers for most soundcards
<pcypher> that was the last step I tried before coming to work
<gulzar> I want to install Libre-office from Ubuntu to Xubuntu. How to do so? In synaptic CD is added and in repositories it is checked...
<IdleOne> gulzar: open Software Center, search for libreoffice and click install
<ZykoticK9> gulzar, FYI you can't use a LiveCD as a repository
<BluesKaj> !realtek | pcypher
<ubottu> pcypher: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<pcypher> BlueKaj: tried this
<pcypher> http://duopetalflower.blogspot.com/2011/02/alsa-1024-in-ubuntu-1010.html
<jiltdil> opening any video with vlc shows the video greenish How to get rid of this
<gulzar> ZykoticK9:OK
<bobweaver> how do I find my internal mic not under lspci or lsusb where is it?
<pcypher> I have seen people say that back proting to lucid wll fix, but I will lose newest ati radeon drivers
<bobweaver> where does the kernel see it lsmic?
<pksadiq> jiltdil: what about mplayer or totem?
<C1iFF> Hi guys, I'm having trouble updating Ubuntu 10.10 64 For starters, my GRUB gives 'error 9 no splash found' and wont update to let me choose new kernels... Can any1 help??
<bobweaver> No manual entry for lsmic
<ZykoticK9> jiltdil, in VLC - Tools menu / Preferences / Video - Output dropdown - test if one of the other options works
<pksadiq> jiltdil: if you have edited preferences reset to default
<vandemar> bobweaver: individual sound jacks are not separate devices.  there is usually only one device per set of outputs.  One for analog, one for digital, possibly one for hdmi
<bobweaver> C1iFF, have you tried fsck -y /dev/what ever hard driver
<amit> pksadiq:sorry i was disconnet due to net problem ;(
<bobweaver> how do I know that the mods listes ?
<bobweaver> I see nothing under lsmod
<bobweaver> for a mic
<pksadiq> amit: What? sorry I didn't understand
<parolang> Is the Athlon Neo considered 64-bit?
<amit> pksadiq:sorry nothing,Any idea about this problem
<pksadiq> bobweaver: in sound preferences select the working connector in Input
<roellen> hello, what is available to detect intrusion? how to tell if someone is logging my keying online?
<bobweaver> vandemar, my lsmodhttp://paste.ubuntu.com/632829/
<bobweaver> roellen, wireshark sees everythign
<roellen> bobweaver: thks, will check it out.
<C1iFF> bobweaver: no, so far I'm looking at its config files at /etc/default and noticed one was altered, but as I rewrote it back to normal, the error remained. Exactly which driver should I name in fsck?
<arunkumar413> hi i'm using problems with my ZTE k3570-z 3G usb mobile broadband connection. i have to unplug and plug the device several times to connect to internet. here is the contents of the sys log http://pastebin.com/kUvZrVsE
<ZykoticK9> roellen, rkhunter can scan your system for rootkits etc
<ZykoticK9> roellen, snort is an actual "intrusion detection system", i believe it is rather complicated however
<bobweaver> pksadiq, http://img813.imageshack.us/i/screenshot14m.png/
<roellen> ZykoticK9: thks, what's your opinion of wireshark?
<ZykoticK9> roellen, wireshark is a network traffic scanner
<roellen> ZykoticK9: it will help me detect intrusion?
<ZykoticK9> roellen, it's really good - but i'm not sure it's what you're looking for - you'd need to know quite a bit of networking to actually get much benefit from wireshark
<pksadiq> bobweaver: in the pannel dont' you see the volum control applet? right click there, and select sound preferences> Input
<BluesKaj> pcypher, my setup uses alsa and vlc as the player . For DD and DTS digital streams are more reliant on the player settings for the spdif .look for dev-0 in your audio settings in vlc to cxapture the digital otput to your DAC
<bobweaver> pksadiq, of cource OI see it it does nothing
<bobweaver> right click por left
<ZykoticK9> roellen, snort?  ya i believe so, but i've only used it on a dedicated firewall box, never as a stand alone package.  if you go down that road - good luck to you (would probably be a good project/learning experience)
<C1iFF> bobweaver, I'm trying to find the original splash GRUB image (or the link to it in a config file) so I can alter it and see what the problem is. Any ideas on where/how to find it??
<roellen> ZykoticK9: the concern is how much it will slow down the system, or block genuine request.
<BluesKaj> it's under tools/preferences/audio , choose alsa output , pcypher
<bobweaver> cliff man fsck
<bobweaver> C1iFF, man fsck
<arunkumar413> hi i'm having problems with my ZTE k3570-z 3G usb mobile broadband connection. i have to unplug and plug the device several times to connect to internet. here is the contents of the sys log http://pastebin.com/kUvZrVsE
<pksadiq> bobweaver: did you check selecting different connectors at Input ?
<bobweaver> pksadiq, internal mic
<pcypher> Thanks BlueKaj: i am looking now
<hamnegga> I'm having an issue with bz2 archives, and I can't untar them:  I've been using tar -xvjf <filename> but I'm getting errors for every bz2 I try...  Can anyone help?
<ZykoticK9> roellen, not really sure???  but it was running on a very low powered box in my case (was a Smoothwall install)
<roellen> bobweaver, ZykoticK9 : is portsentry recommendable?
<ZykoticK9> roellen, ? never used it
<bobweaver> roellen, ssecurity is a learning curve
<roellen> it is, indeed.
<bobweaver> think about noscript
<bobweaver> on mozilla
<bobweaver> proxychains
<pksadiq> bobweaver: there are different options, isn't it? select and check other options, you might be helped
<bobweaver> tor
<bobweaver> roellen, and squide
<evanation> hi! sorry my english! Problem btrfs! Who help me?
<evanation> I need tune2fs -m 0 me btrfs volume
<roellen> bobweaver: squide? what's that?
<evanation> but this fail
<ZykoticK9> !info squid
<ubottu> squid (source: squid): Internet object cache (WWW proxy cache). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.STABLE9-2.1ubuntu6 (natty), package size 656 kB, installed size 1896 kB
<evanation> please! help me
<htmlinprogress> i have a  computer that  is a p4 2.3  778 mb and a somewhat newbie  linux user will be using it, web and office base.... on dail-up  what os can i use  so i can convince her to stay with linux
<arooni-mobile> is there a reason when i set workrave window to always be on top on all  workspaces that when i move workspaces; after awhile; that window is not on top anymore?
<ZykoticK9> evanation, notice btrfs isn't in this list: "tune2fs  -  adjust  tunable  filesystem  parameters  on  ext2/ext3/ext4"
<rileyp> htmlinprogress on ubuntu one reccomends ubuntu
<dr0pb3ar> I have a questions: I bought a new 500GB hard drive today and broght it home and reformatted it straight away as ext3 now when I try to put data onto it I get this " Error while copying. The folder "XXXX" cannot be copied because you do not have permissions to create it in the destination
<evanation> ZykoticK9, ofcourse
<evanation> ZykoticK9, how to do it on btrfs?
<securityxxxpert> Anybody have a fix for this "11.04 Wireless is disabled by hardware switch"  I saw this on my Gateway FX laptop for both the internal wireless card, and my usb ASUS card
<evanation> analog tune2fs
<htmlinprogress> rileyp,  lol duh ...   but im guessing its to heavy of a os / gui
<ZykoticK9> dr0pb3ar, edit the permission on the mount point
<rileyp> all versions of linux are good its just 20 year computers use with windows amounts to person who knows everything but knows nothingll
<dr0pb3ar> how do I do that?
<voxcroix> can anyone enter to the #python channel?
<syrinx_> securityxxxpert: theres probably a hardware switch/button that it turning wifi off
<ChaosSaber> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ZykoticK9> dr0pb3ar, do you know where it's mounted?  "mount" in a terminal if you aren't sure.
<securityxxxpert> syrinx: correct but it's on I double/tripled check
<ZykoticK9> dr0pb3ar, "ls -l /where/its/mounted"
<evanation> ZykoticK9, You help me?
<htmlinprogress> rileyp,  huh ???
<rileyp> htmlinprogress,  use xubuntu
<ZykoticK9> evanation, nope - i don't use btrfs
<rice> Hi, a vim plugin clang_complete works well in ubuntu10.10, but doesn't in ubuntu11.04, can you help me?
<voxcroix> why #python Room cannot enter???
<dr0pb3ar> I know where it is mounted. how do I change the permissions?
<ZykoticK9> !register > voxcroix
<ubottu> voxcroix, please see my private message
<hamnegga> htmlinprogress. you should use linux mint, probably debian or even a lesser demanding desktop env. such as lxde
<ChaosSaber> I get this when trying to install sumthing http://paste.ubuntu.com/632837/
<htmlinprogress> rileyp,  what about debian the source of ubuntu ?
<rileyp> light and add software centre and one colud use pretty  gui to select other packages
<evanation> ZykoticK9, =(
<bobweaver> dr0pb3ar, man chmod
<voxcroix> thx
<hamnegga> can anyone help with my bz2 file tar problem
<bobweaver> dr0pb3ar, man sudo
<dr0pb3ar> oh ok
<rileyp> x ubuntu even plain will run fine on p4
<ZykoticK9> ChaosSaber, you can't use apt-get to install a bin file!
<update> how can i gain remote access to my computer through android phone//
<ChaosSaber> Ohh
<ZykoticK9> !java | ChaosSaber
<ubottu> ChaosSaber: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<rileyp> hamna install unp sudo apt-get install unp then unp filename done
<ChaosSaber> thats what I get for trusting google lol
<rileyp> hamnegga,  install unp sudo apt-get install unp then unp filename done
<htmlinprogress> hamngga,  linux mint ? what gui does that use?
<ChaosSaber> ZykoticK9, Thanks
<ZykoticK9> ChaosSaber, FYI - rpm = RedHat Package Management
<rileyp> u may need to install some dependencies as well but it wil say whats missing eg bunzip if you need it etc
<htmlinprogress> update,  good question i have been wanting to know myself,,,  so what are you try to do ?
<ChaosSaber> Zyko also how would I install a torr prog
<ChaosSaber> dang it my tab key didnt work
<rileyp> htmlinprogress, update use ssh
<hamnegga> thank you rileyp - Is there just an issue with tar bz2 archives in amd64?
<ZykoticK9> !tor > ChaosSaber
<ubottu> ChaosSaber, please see my private message
<htmlinprogress> rileyp,  whats ssh ?
<ZykoticK9> !pm | voxcroix, dr0pb3ar
<ubottu> voxcroix, dr0pb3ar: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<C_Smith> Hey, I'm trying to clone and compile an ALSA plugin from git clone git://git.alsa-project.org/alsa-plugins.git alsa-plugins, and on gitcompile, I keep getting errors, I can pastebin them if needbe, could i get some help here?
<ChaosSaber> ZykoticK9, Sorry
<rice> err, how to remove mpi dependency?
<ZykoticK9> ChaosSaber, why are you sorry?
<rileyp> htmlinprogress, http://www.google.com.au/#hl=en&source=hp&q=android+phone+ssh&oq=android+phone+ssh&aq=f&aqi=g2g-v1g-b2&aql=undefined&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=915l4808l0l17l17l0l3l3l0l336l2915l3.4.4.3l14&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=2d8ca68137622c71&biw=1280&bih=827 1st hit
<bobweaver> good tutorial about mixing sound and video for movies with ubuntu ???
<ChaosSaber> I read the private msg wrong
<ChaosSaber> Im kinda tired and reading things backwards, I mean't to say Thanks
<dr0pb3ar> I am a bit confused... the mount point is /dev/sdcd1, in the permissions it says that the owner is root. at the bottom it says you are not the owner so you cannot change these permissions... I am the root user
<arunkumar413> hi i'm having problems with my ZTE k3570-z 3G usb mobile broadband connection. i have to unplug and plug the device several times to connect to internet. here is the contents of the sys log http://pastebin.com/kUvZrVsE
<C_Smith> should I pastebin the errors I'm getting from gitcompile?
<rileyp> html a way of controling a remote pc via local pc
<bobweaver> dropdrive, cd /wher/ever/the/path/is
<ZykoticK9> dr0pb3ar, if you ARE infact root - i can't help you.  type "whoami" in a terminal, does it say root?
<hamnegga> anyone got xscreensaver to work from root?
<bobweaver> dropdrive, then
<arunkumar413> please help me to connect in a single dial
<rileyp> or android phone....
<bobweaver> dropdrive, sudo chmod -x /where/ever/the/file/is
<rileyp> htmlinprogress,  SSH is a way of controling a remote pc via local pc
<dr0pb3ar> it just gives my username
<rileyp> htmlinprogress, or android phone....
<Nobgul-bnc> dr0pb3ar, type sudo -i
<ZykoticK9> dr0pb3ar, good!
<alphaex> imaudi : Do you think the apple wireless keyboard can be use in pc (ubuntu 10.10 )
<AlephHaz> htmlinprogress: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html there's some help there for install and configuring your own server on ubuntu if you'd like to try it out
<ZykoticK9> Nobgul-bnc, NO.  dr0pb3ar don't do that - or again, i can't help you.
<alphaex>  Do you guys think the apple wireless keyboard can be use in pc (ubuntu 10.10 )??
<AlephHaz> installing*
<ZykoticK9> dr0pb3ar, /dev/sdcd1 doesn't sound right!  either /dev/sdc1 or /dev/sdd1 would.
<C_Smith> can anyone help me with my git problems?
<dr0pb3ar> sorry, that was a typo. it is sdc1
<ZykoticK9> dr0pb3ar, also, neither of those are mount point - they're the device names
<ZykoticK9> dr0pb3ar, where is sdc1 mounted? if it's mounted.
<anonboo> alphaex, Have you tried?
<bobweaver> dr0pb3ar, have you tried chmod -x /where /ever the file is
<BluesKaj> alphaex, mu wireless KB and mouse are MS and they work out of the box on Linux
<BluesKaj> my
<spy-door-man> anyone in here play minecraft?
<paul_> randyflagg
<bobweaver> dr0pb3ar, make sure you are in that dir
<ZykoticK9> dr0pb3ar, be careful of what bobweaver is recommending.
<AlephHaz> spy-door-man: you looking for server support?
<randyflagg> any body have any idea why 11.04 locks up when I shutdown normally but if I halt from terminal it works fine?
<BluesKaj> alphaex, mav is unix ., so chances are they will work
<arooni-mobile> is there a reason when i set workrave window to always be on top on all  workspaces that when i move workspaces; after awhile; that window is not on top anymore?
<spy-door-man> yeah kinda, just wondering what the easiest way to have it autostart would be
<dr0pb3ar> what do I type to find the mount point
<dr0pb3ar> ?
<bobweaver> ZykoticK9, why
<AlephHaz> spy-door-man: i'll PM you
<ZykoticK9> dr0pb3ar, "mount"
<spy-door-man> thanks
<BluesKaj> err mac
<ZykoticK9> bobweaver, 'cause -x is NOT what they need!
<bobweaver> then what is the #
<dr0pb3ar> I also wrote in sudo -i before when someone said to do it... can I undo that?
<bobweaver> dr0pb3ar, exit
<ZykoticK9> dr0pb3ar, yes type "exit"
<randyflagg> bueller???
<dr0pb3ar> okay... then I write in mount?
<ZykoticK9> dr0pb3ar, get used to using "sudo" properly it's how Ubuntu has been designed to work (that's instead of "sudo -i") - don't worry i'll tell you when we need it
<ZykoticK9> dr0pb3ar, in a terminal type "mount" yes
<ZykoticK9> !pm | randyflagg
<ubottu> randyflagg: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<dr0pb3ar> done
<alphaex> BluesKaj: so you think mac KB canbe use in linux right ?
<C_Smith> can anyone help me with these gitcompile errors I'm getting?
<C_Smith> I can pastebin them
<dr0pb3ar> what am I looking for in this output?
<pksadiq> C_Smith: paste and ask, somebody might help
<ZykoticK9> dr0pb3ar, look for the sdc1 and it shoulds say where it's mounted
<bobweaver> pksadiq, still nothing with the mic
<ZykoticK9> dr0pb3ar, "mount | grep sdc" would give JUST the one line we need (probably)
<C_Smith> k, I'm getting these errors found here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/632841/ when doing gitcompile on a clone of the ALSA Plugins git, can someone help?
<MadHaTTer666> where the hell am i now?
<dr0pb3ar> ok, I have that now. so where it says dev/sdc1 on "/media/......" that is the mount point?
<pikkles> anyone knw where to go for help with tor?
<dr0pb3ar> what do I do from there?
<ZykoticK9> dr0pb3ar, could you do me a favour - when you replay to me could you include my NICK, type "Z" "y" "TAB" to autocomplete it (this way it gets highlighted red for me to see easily)
<ZykoticK9> dr0pb3ar, ok /media/WHAT?
<dr0pb3ar> ZykoticK9, like this
<ZykoticK9> dr0pb3ar, perfect ;)
<dr0pb3ar> ZykoticK9, /media/6698dedd-8871-42a4-96ac-60d65c78fcc5 type ext3
<pksadiq> C_Smith: you might have to install autoconf,automake etc
<C_Smith> hmmmm, k
<JoshDreamland1> My monitor doesn't like my input. How can I set the resolution from TTY?
<ZykoticK9> dr0pb3ar, "ls -l /media/6698dedd-8871-42a4-96ac-60d65c78fcc5" then paste the output (should only be one line i hope)
<JoshDreamland1> I can't see a thing from X.
<JoshDreamland1> It's putting out video, but the monitor rejects it. So I can't navigate to change the resolution.
<dr0pb3ar> ZykoticK9, drwx------ 2 root root 16384 2011-06-26 12:56 lost+found
<bobweaver> dr0pb3ar, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<dr0pb3ar> sorry. too late
<bobweaver> to late
<rileyp> <hamnegga> not that i know of
<ZykoticK9> dr0pb3ar, sorry my bad "ls -ld /media/6698dedd-8871-42a4-96ac-60d65c78fcc5"
<dr0pb3ar> ZykoticK9, drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2011-06-26 12:56 /media/6698dedd-8871-42a4-96ac-60d65c78fcc5
<PythonSnake> Hi
<ZykoticK9> dr0pb3ar, "sudo chmod go+w /media/6698dedd-8871-42a4-96ac-60d65c78fcc5" should fix it ;)
<PythonSnake> Where can I get GMA HD drivers ?
<pksadiq> Bobstro: I don't know whether this helps you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1678263
<dr0pb3ar> ZykoticK9, yes that has worked. thanks heaps for your help. what does chmod go+w mean?
<C_Smith> so how would I go about installing those? I tried sudo apt-get and getlibs, and they didn't work, couldn't find them
<ZykoticK9> dr0pb3ar, chmod - changes permission.  the g and o are Group and Other, the + means add, and w = write
<pksadiq> C_Smith: apt-get install autoconf automake          ect
<dr0pb3ar> ZykoticK9, cool. thanks again!
<pksadiq> !build | C_Smith
<ubottu> C_Smith: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ZykoticK9> dr0pb3ar, glad to help
<JoshDreamland1> Reboot fixed it. Never mind.
<Dejavou42> Does anyone know a way to manually connect wireless via terminal without using wpa_supplicant?
<ZykoticK9> Dejavou42, it is possible use /etc/network/interfaces - but DON'T ask me how
<Dejavou42> ZykoticK9: How? :)
<ZykoticK9> Dejavou42, also might depend on what encryption you're using.
<Dejavou42> ZykoticK9: wpa, and therein lies the problem
<ZykoticK9> Dejavou42, ya doubt it's possible then.  But see some info at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=12045
<ZykoticK9> Dejavou42, i have the suspicion it would only work with open/WEP only.  Good luck.
<Starminn> Banshee will not open. I have tried reinstalling, and even purged it yet the error persists. The error Banshee gives is: http://pastie.org/2122608 while an attempt to run from terminal was: http://pastie.org/2122611 Any assistance is appreciated. :) (Ubuntu 10.10, 32-bit)
<Dejavou42> ZykoticK9, thanks I just may be changing my network encryption. :)
<ZykoticK9> Starminn, (sorry but every time you post your issue I keep thinking) "that's what you get for using a mono based app" --- sorry, I realize my comment IS NOT HELPFUL.  I just really hate mono.
<ZykoticK9> Starminn, best of luck, i hope you get a solution.
<Starminn> ZykoticK9: Fair enough, lol. Just curious -- what's wrong with Mono? (I don't know anything about it really so I can't get offended, haha. I know how some people get with their favorite language(s))
<ZykoticK9> Starminn, mono is .NET from Microsoft
<Starminn> ZykoticK9: Aha, that' right. How is it mono-based? Written in part with it?
<ZykoticK9> Starminn, ya, banshee uses mono
<strangr> how small can i make ubuntu?
<Starminn> ZykoticK9: Well why the heck would they do that? That seems incredibly stupid, especially seeing as it's open-source, used for Linux, etc..
<strangr> i would like to use it in an embedded system
<Starminn> strangr: From the start I think the smallest you could go is either Ubuntu Server or Ubuntu Minimal
<ZykoticK9> strangr, use 'mini' install and it's pretty tiny around 2GB i'd imagine - but that's with NOTHING installed.
<strangr> i am ready to drop the gui
<Jordan_U> ZykoticK9: A minimal install is a *lot* less than 2 GiB.
<Yusuke> lol
<strangr> now how small do i get
<ZykoticK9> strangr, see Jordan_U's comment.  It was a wild guess on my part.
<strangr> Jordan_U, how small can i get with just the kernel and a terminal
<Jordan_U> strangr: You can get below 100 MiB. The question is what you actually want to be able to do.
<Starminn> strangr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<strangr> control a device attached to a serial port
<fweezel> I can't figure out how to get this to run the resolution the monitor's capable of, it refuses to go higher than 1024x768 and whenever I tried messing with xorg.conf it made things worse
<magn3ts> Can someone remind me again how Ubuntu 11.04 shipped with Empathy unable to remember new passwords properly?
<magn3ts> Does that not stagger anyone else?
<pksadiq> fweezel: using nvidia?
<strangr> Starminn, thanks for the link
<fweezel> yeah
<pksadiq> fweezel: install nvidia-settings
<fweezel> I think I might have done that, would it show up as an option in system settings?
<ZykoticK9> magn3ts, do you happen to be talking about IRC passwords?
<Starminn> strangr: Yep. :)
<magn3ts> ZykoticK9, any passwords in Empathy, if you change them... the changed pw fails to persist in empathy
<magn3ts> this happens for my jabber accounts
<pksadiq> fweezel: yeah, system>administration
<strangr> if i can get to 100 mb its great
<strangr> thanks all
<Jordan_U> strangr: If that's all that you need then it can be easily done in less than 50 MiB, that would require a lot of customization and it's questionable at that point if it even matters that you're using "Ubuntu" as it could be done with nothing but a kernel and (modified) initramfs.
<fweezel> I have "NVIDIA X Server Settings" open right now
<strangr> Jordan_U, yeah all i need is bash up and running
<PythonSnake> strangr: You can give Puppy linux a try
<strangr> PythonSnake, will look at that
<PythonSnake> strangr: http://puppylinux.org/main/Download%20Latest%20Release.htm
<strangr> PythonSnake, thanks
<fweezel> this monitor can do 1440x900, but I can't figure out how to get it to display in that resolution
<milamber> strangr: is it going to be an embedded project?
<PythonSnake> strangr: np
<strangr> milamber, yeah
<ZykoticK9> Jordan_U, strangr just looked at a virgin Debian Netinstall and it weighs in at 739MB - so I'd guess Ubuntu Mini would be at least that large.
<milamber> strangr: ubuntu *probably* isn't the ideal solution (as has been mentioned), you may want to look at rtems (www.rtems.com)
<ZykoticK9> Jordan_U, but you're right that is "a *lot* less" then my 2GB guess
<pksadiq> fweezel: select X server display configuration
<CountDeMonet> What's the best way to incorporate volume control on Natty if I'm using OSS4 instead of ALSA?
<fweezel> pksadiq: the highest it'll let me choose is 1360x768
<strangr> Zykoyic9, yeah lol
<strangr> ZykoticK9, yeah lol
<pksadiq> fweezel: sorry, I don't know more, have you installed the nvidia-current driver itself?
<Jordan_U> ZykoticK9: A netinstall allows you to install as much or as little as you want. And strangr barely even needs an "install" at all (may not even need a root filesystem from the sound of it).
<fweezel> I think I did, but I don't know if it worked
<strangr> Jordan_U, whats a netinstall
<C_Smith> ok, I've installed that stuff, now I'm getting a couple of error 1's and an error 2.... here's the full output in a Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/632853/
<ZykoticK9> strangr, netinstall is Debian's term for what Ubuntu calls Mini - they are almost IDENTICAL actually
<ZykoticK9> strangr, playing with mini is what led me to Debian
<dr0pb3ar> ZykoticK9, I have another question for you. I have another drive (same size) that I am having some problems with. On gparted it won't let me unmount it to make any changes. I think it may be because of the same thing as before
<strangr> ZykoticK9, ok got that
<fweezel> I'm gonna guess that my problem has part to do with the fact that the monitor isn't telling the computer anything about what kind of monitor it is at all
<milamber> strangr: damn small linux is a 50mb full desktop install
<ZykoticK9> dr0pb3ar, can we take gparted out of the situation?  can we umount it from command line instead?
<dr0pb3ar> ZykoticK9, it mount point it /media/my passport
<strangr> <milamber> cant get a downloadable version for dsl
<dr0pb3ar> ZykoticK9, of course. I just don't know how... with fdisk?
<C_Smith> the reason I need to install this ALSA git is for Starcraft 2 to have sound.
<ZykoticK9> dr0pb3ar, not fdisk no!  (careful with that command BTW!)
<dr0pb3ar> ZykoticK9, I think something must have happened that made all my permissions go screwy
<C_Smith> is there a repository for ALSA from git?
<dr0pb3ar> ZykoticK9, OK
<Starminn> strangr: Found this. Might be helpful, might not: http://bengross.com/smallunix/
<Starminn> strangr: Note that some of those are FreeBSD, though
<ZykoticK9> dr0pb3ar, "sudo umount /media/My\ Passport" perhaps?  could you give me the full path name?  spaces are kinda tricky in GNU/Linux
<milamber> strangr: what do you mean?
<rileyp> I bhave stuffed up v4l can anyone help
<dr0pb3ar> ZykoticK9, yeah okay... I think that is the full path name... I will try that
<ZykoticK9> dr0pb3ar, you need to close ANY programs/terminals that where using that before we can umount it BTW - will complain about "busy"
<rileyp> make fails
<strangr> milamber, those links are dead
<strangr> i m not able to get damn small linux
<rileyp> strangr why not
<dr0pb3ar> ZykoticK9, ok... hang on a sec
<rileyp> strangr, I have it on a usb stick and it works
<milamber> strangr: torrent not an option?
<rileyp> even with wireless :D
<strangr> milamber: dunno if ill get seeds
<rileyp> puppy is another alternative
<rileyp> strangr,  perhaps
<dr0pb3ar> ZykoticK9, sorry. dropped out for a sec there. what do you want me to do?
<milamber> strangr: i am sure you will. it's pretty common. and it shouldn't be too bad as it's only 50mb
<ZykoticK9> dr0pb3ar, try the "sudo umount /media/My\ Passport"
<strangr> milamber, givin that a try too :)
<dr0pb3ar> ZykoticK9, has told me it's busy (like you said)
<rileyp> drop bear why not just make a dir add the mount to fstab and reboot
<ZykoticK9> dr0pb3ar, did you close gparted and anything else that would be using it?
<dr0pb3ar> ZykoticK9, yep... all done
<C_Smith> so, can anyone help me with these error 1 and error 2s?
<ZykoticK9> dr0pb3ar, in your terminal - type "cd" "ENTER" to switch to your home directory as well
<dr0pb3ar> rileyp, thanks but ZykoticK9 is helping me out with it at the moment
<dr0pb3ar> done
<ZykoticK9> dr0pb3ar, try the umount again
<C_Smith> I have a pastebin of the terminal messages here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/632853/
<dr0pb3ar> ZykoticK9, ok
<PythonSnake> I need gma hd drivers for linux anyone know how to get them please?
<C_Smith> PythonSnake, xorg edgers PPA?
<dr0pb3ar> ZykoticK9, sudo umount /media/My\ Passport returned that it was busy
<PythonSnake> ?
<PythonSnake> xorg edgers PPA ?
<C_Smith> you're talking about an Intel GMA GPU, right?
<PythonSnake> yeah
<ZykoticK9> dr0pb3ar, easiest thing would be to log out/back in again - but something is still using the drive
<pksadiq> .whois
<pksadiq> sorry
<C_Smith> Pythonsnakke, let me get the PPA page for ya, sec
<strangr> milamber: got some peers on dsl-4.4.10 thanks i almost forgot abt torrent
<dr0pb3ar> ZykoticK9, should I reboot? I can't think of anything that would be using it
<ZykoticK9> dr0pb3ar, reboot would work
<C_Smith> Pythonsnake, here is the repo for a lot of things related to xorg (the Graphics server): https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<milamber> strangr: beauty of the interwebs :)
<C_Smith> it also includes some GMA drivers.
<strangr> milamber :)
<dr0pb3ar> ZykoticK9, I just tried to transfer a small file to my passport and it worked okay... it's just unmounting that isn't working... I will reboot now... wait out
<ZykoticK9> dr0pb3ar, k
<PythonSnake> C_Smith: thanks
<PythonSnake> Are drivers packages ?
<Guest79988> is anyone there?
<C_Smith> PythonSnake, there a very recent Intel driver in there, let me get the name of it.
<wols> PythonSnake: ubuntu already comes with GMA HD drivers for X
<Guest79988> For some reason, I can't change directories using the cd command...any thoughts?
<wols> Guest79988: pastebin the command you try and its full output
<Guest79988> ok..one moment
<dr0pb3ar_> ZykoticK9, I have rebooted and unmounted successfully
<ZykoticK9> Guest79988, cApItAlS are important and spaces/ are/ a/ pain.
<PythonSnake> wols: ok thx
<ZykoticK9> dr0pb3ar, nice ;)
<Guest79988> When I issue the following:cd /Documents
<Guest79988> bash: cd: /Documents: No such file or directory
<ZykoticK9> Guest79988, "cd ~/Documents"
<soreau> Guest79988: Try cd ~/Downloads
<Guest79988> ok
<soreau> Guest79988: The tilde (~) means your home directory
<C_Smith> PythonSnake, I couldn't find it, but I know it's in there because I'm using it (I have an Intel GMA 4500 MHD myself) so if you add the ppa to your sources, you'll get it.
<Guest79988> so, you HAVE to use the tilda to change directories???
<dr0pb3ar_> ZykoticK9, I am trying to reformat these drives to use as random storage drives for video's music and that sort of stuff... what is the best file system to use for this purpose?
<PythonSnake> C_Smith: What is PPA ?
<ZykoticK9> Guest83801, if you where in you home directory "cd Documents" would work.  the / at the beginning means "root" and that folder /Documents doesn't exist (by default)
<Guest79988> i am in my home
<PythonSnake> C_Smith: And it's GMA HD not GMA 4500 MHD
<wols> Guest79988: no you don't. but you can't use just put "/" at the beginning since that means "go from / directory"
<Guest79988> that's the problem
<soreau> Guest79988: No, it's just a shortcut instead of typing $HOME/Documents or /home/$USER/Documents
<wols> Guest79988: if you are in your home directory, simply "cd Documents" works
<ZykoticK9> dr0pb3ar_, i'd say ext4 - others may disagree ;)
<soreau> Guest79988: If you are in home, then you only need to do cd Documents
<C_Smith> PythonSnake, PPA is a form of a repository, and I was just saying my GPU.
<wols> dr0pb3ar_: depends if only ubuntu will access it or other OSes too
<soreau> Guest79988: The / means your root directory
<dr0pb3ar_> ZykoticK9, prob just ubuntu
<Guest79988> so, if i am in home dir, ?<dir> should work, right?  it's not
<Guest79988> i meant ?dir
<soreau> PythonSnake: PPA = Personal Package Archive
<wols> Guest79988: it does work. "cd dir"
<Guest79988> i mean?
<jrib> Guest79988: what do you mean by "work"?  What are you trynig to do?
<ZykoticK9> dr0pb3ar_, OH ya if you want to use the drive with MS or Apple - use FAT or NTFS
<Guest79988> ok
<wols> jrib: trying to use cd /dir   to change directories inside his ~
<PythonSnake> C_SMith: How to add PPA to my sources ?
<milamber> Guest79988: the command 'ls' will give you a list of files and directories. you can cd into any directory beneath you or go up one directory by using cd ..
<wols> Guest79988: your mistake was the "/" you put in front
<C_Smith> to anyone who can help me, I need help with some error 1 and error 2 coming from gitcompile, I have the contents of what goes on in the terminal here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/632853/
<dr0pb3ar_> ZykoticK9, if its just for ubuntu is ext4 good to go? what's xfs used for?
<CountDeMonet> How can I add a volume slider to Unity that controls OSS4 volume?
<Guest79988> i am in home dir... i type cd /Documents...then i get: bash: cd: /Documents: No such file or directory
<Guest79988> same for all dirs in home
<ZykoticK9> dr0pb3ar_, ext4 (or ext3) has the most support in GNU/Linux right now
<westz> okay i'm sick of not being able to use torbutton, can i have two instances of firefox installed on ubuntu?
<jrib> Guest79988: / is like c:/ in windows... you don't want /
<C_Smith> PythonSnake, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<soreau> Guest79988: Right, that's because /Documents does not exist. See the contents of / with 'ls /'
<dr0pb3ar_> ZykoticK9, righto, thanks again for all your help... much appreciated
<wols> westz: you can, but you can also fix your tor button
<ZykoticK9> dr0pb3ar_, glad to help
<proq> I'm trying to ssh to my ubuntu servers.  the first two or three attempts work ok but then the server seems to just ignore any new ssh requests for the next 24 hours and rebooting the server does not help.  how do I make it keep working?
<westz> wols, well firefox 5 broke a few more addons i had
<Guest79988> yes, i did ls, but I cant' change to any of them using cd /<dir>
<wols> proq: fail2ban or similar installed?
<ZykoticK9> Guest79988, if you MUST you could use "cd /home/YOURUSERNAME/Docuements"
<wols> Guest79988: cause "/" is WRONG
<Guest79988> ok, do i do the same without the slash?
<soreau> Guest79988: ls by itself will show you the contents of the current working directory. From there, you do 'cd ./Directory' or just 'cd Directory'
<wols> Guest79988: if you are in your documents and settings under windows   "cd \downloads" doesn't work either, does it?
<Guest79988> okay..i see now
<Guest79988> thank you for helping a noob
<PythonSnake> C_Smith: thanks
<C_Smith> PythonSnake, no prob
<ZykoticK9> wols, i'm holding you to the quote "cause "/" is WRONG" forever ;)
<Guest79988> is this the correct chat channel for noobs, btw?
<westz> wols, what query do i use to find some doc on using two instances, or maybe a link?
<soreau> Guest79988: Yes for help with ubuntu
<soreau> Guest79988: You can also try #ubuntu-beginners
<Guest79988> well, you solved my prob, thx!!! (Only 1000 more to go...)
<wols> westz: you install one as a package the other not as one. and make sure you use different profiles for each
<soreau> ! who | Guest79988
<ubottu> Guest79988: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Guest79988> ok
<Becksta> hi
<Becksta> somebody awake and ready to give help?
<proq> wols: no
<PythonSnake> yes
<soreau> ! tab | Guest79988
<ubottu> Guest79988: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<PythonSnake> hi
<soreau> ! help | Becksta
<ubottu> Becksta: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Becksta> ok
<wols> proq: check your logs why it doesn't let you log in
<ChaosSaber> PythonSnake, hi
<Becksta> i have 2 hdd in raid mirrot mode, which i need to put into another homeserver. do i have to "stop" the raid before? or canb i just easily put them in the new server, as they are?
<PythonSnake> ChaosSaber: Hi
<soreau> Becksta: Probably a good idea to backup the data then do what you need to do
<vandemar> Becksta: just make sure you shut the system down normally and the mirror will be intact.  However if you aren't careful, a screw up while setting up an existing mirror pair inside a new machine can trash the mirror
<westz> wols, what would i search to find how to do this? "dual firefox ubuntu" gives me stuff about syncing a profile between a dual booting computer
<Becksta> thats for sure and the reason for asking :)
<Becksta> well then.... i will try.... thanks for feedback
<wols> westz: I don't know what to search for. I told you how to do it, even when it's a bad thing to do, but you insist. if the extensions just don't want to run due to versioning numbers, change these instead or tell firefox to ignore the numbers and try to run it anyways
<milamber> westz: you should probably try googling for "instances" ~ a quick google for me gave this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400280
<OY1R> how do i make a user the owner of all subdirectories in a directory
<wols> OY1R: with chown -R   see man chown
<soreau> OY1R: As your normal user: sudo chown -R $USER /path/to/directory
<Starminn> Is there a way to highlight text using the keyboard?
<soreau> Starminn: Yes hold down shift
<OY1R> soreau, will that give ownership to all subdirs also ?
<Starminn> soreau: Thank you oh so very much! I had been trying CTRL. :)
<soreau> OY1R: The -R stands for recursive
<soreau> OY1R: It will recursively change ownership of all files and directories
<ZykoticK9> OY1R, i'm almost afraid to ask at this point, but what directory are you recursively changing the owner on?
<OY1R> photorec recup dir's
<ZykoticK9> OY1R, ok cool
<OY1R> they belong to root
<OY1R> i want to mess with them without "sudo nautilus"
<ZykoticK9> OY1R, FYI you should use "sudo" with GUI apps, use "gksu" instead
<ZykoticK9> s/should/shouldn't/
<OY1R> ok?, what's the difference ?
<rednose> Hi, all
<ZykoticK9> !gksudo | OY1R
<ubottu> OY1R: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<OY1R> thanks!
<Starminn> soreau: How about to move that text around? I highlight it with Shift+ArrowKeys, but how can I move it with keyboard (if this is possible)?
<OY1R> sound's like using sudo with gui's can mess up stuff real bad.
<ZykoticK9> OY1R, it can
<OY1R> i had no idea
<rednose> Just installed 11.04 on fresh PC and it will not start. After GRUB prompt, all I get is blank screen
<rednose> Video is ATI 8650
<westz> wols, torbutton wont work with firefox 4+, its already known, though theres a beta version, it isnt stable. i only use tor to get around annoying filters at coffeeshops, so it's not like im in danger by using two installs
<rednose> Is there any command options I should send to kernel?
<vandemar> isn't the tor project releasing their own modified firefox versions or did they give up on that idea
<OY1R> sudo chown -R $Reggy /media/Storage/ehdd
<OY1R> chown: missing operand after `/media/Storage/ehdd
<Cydd> guys
<Cydd> google the word gay
<Cydd> and look to the right :O
<ZykoticK9> OY1R, is reggy your user's name?
<OY1R> yes
<Starminn> Cydd: Not appropriate for this channel.
<westz> vandemar, they had a version prebundled with vidalia and such but it wasnt anything really special
<ZykoticK9> OY1R, "sudo chown -R reggy:reggy /media/Storeage/ehdd" then
<souji> hi I just installed ubuntu but I am not able to play dvd
<wols> OY1R: chonw -R Reggy:Reggy...
<souji> what should i do
<Starminn> Cydd (But that is pretty neat)
<souji> I am new user in linux
<Random832> Cydd: google has done a "rainbow-ish" thing for a while on searches for LGBT topics, it just used to be easier to miss
<OY1R> thanks
<ZykoticK9> !dvd | souji
<ubottu> souji: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tender> hi, i have laptop with vmware and Winxp guest Os installed and i have onther Pc with xp Os and Network Cross Cable , how can i connect them using the Corss Cable
<Random832> (the blue line separating the menubar from the results at the time was rainbow striped)
<westz> souji, just go download VLC from the USS
<westz> souji, it'll play pretty much any format, including dvd's
<Yusuke> i hate gay
<pksadiq> !restricted | souji
<ubottu> souji: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ZykoticK9> westz, i doubt it can play DVD's OOTB
<tender> any idea  !!!!  , i have laptop with vmware and Winxp guest Os installed and i have onther Pc with xp Os and Network Cross Cable , how can i connect them using the Corss Cable
<westz> ZykoticK9, it did for me *shrug*
<Cydd> guys
<amanz> how to install c++ for dummies CD on ubuntu
<Cydd> :O
<tender> any idea !!!! , i have laptop with vmware and Winxp guest Os installed and i have onther Pc with xp Os and Network Cross Cable , how can i connect them using the Corss Cable
<westz> tender, dont spam, and i you're going to, at least fix your spelling mistakes in between
<Cydd> i bet english is not his first langauge
<Cydd> so yeah take it easy on him
<westz> well he spelled it right the first time
<Cydd> well you're fat
<IAmError> How do I open a root terminal? I need to open up visudo to add a user as a "sudoer".
<appi_uppi> Hi, I'm running windows 2003 (on virtual box) in Ubuntu. I have forgotten the credential of it, I have done project and is stored in there. Is there a way to crack the password and get the data.
<appi_uppi> ??
<Starminn> How can I move text around with the keyboard? I highlight it with Shift+ArrowKeys, but how can I collectively move it with keyboard (if this is possible)?
<tender> OK
<ZykoticK9> IAmError, just add the user to the admin group, done.
<IAmError> zykotick9: How do I do that?
<wols> appi_uppi: google "ntpasswd"  you can reset the password with a linux live cd ISO with that
<Starminn> appi_uppi: You are asking how to bypass something in Windows? Try ##windows
<milamber> Starminn: ctrl + x to cut and ctrl + v to paste
<thrillERboy> Hi, How do I setup conky on startup with custom config
<milamber> milamber: for most programs, what program are you using, what exactly are  you trying to do?
<Starminn> milamber: Yes, but I was just wondering if you can literally drag it
<ZykoticK9> IAmError, i think "sudo usermod -aG admin YOURUSERNAME" would work...
<appi_uppi> Starminn, wols thank you
<milamber> Starminn: drag it with what?
<Starminn> thrillERboy: Just modify whaever Conky script you want to modify and add that startup path to Startup Applications
<pksadiq> Starminn: or I think alt+arrow keys
<IAmError> zykotick9: says: zolgar is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.n
<Starminn> milamber: You know how you can highlight with the mouse, then click the area and drag-and-drop? (Nope, pksadiq no luck)
<tender> I have VMware Workstation with WinXp guest Operating system and Another PC " Computer ", i Wont To Connect this Tow PCs Together Using Cross Cable Network   !!!!! Any Idea
<pksadiq> Starminn: it only moves lines up an down
<Abhijit> hi
<milamber> Starminn: ctrl + shift + alt + numlock will allow you to use the numpad as a mouse
<ZykoticK9> IAmError, you need an account that is already in the admin group (ie that can use sudo) before you can do anything
<pksadiq> Abhijit: hi :)
<Abhijit> anyone got a working ppa for postler? or anyother way to get postler in ubuntu?
<Abhijit> pksadiq, good morning
<Starminn> pksadiq: It scrolls, rather
<pksadiq> Starminn: if you need advanced options use vim or emacs :)
<Starminn> milamber: Hehe, I'm aware of that, but to navigate the mouse with the NumPad, then simulate a click, hold, renavigate, release... meh
<Starminn> pksadiq: No, I'll pass on those, hehe. I'm prefectly happy with Geany.
<PythonSnake> what is xorg?
<PythonSnake> do I need to install it
<ZykoticK9> !xorg | PythonSnake are you sure it isn't already installed?
<ubottu> PythonSnake are you sure it isn't already installed?: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<tender> Cydd,westz , I have VMware Workstation with WinXp guest Operating system and Another PC " Computer ", i Wont To Connect this Tow PCs Together Using Cross Cable Network !!!!! Any Idea
<PythonSnake> thx
<PythonSnake> what is pacman program ?
<ZykoticK9> PythonSnake, just to be clear - if you're looking at a GUI, and not a all black/white text console - then you have Xorg installed
<ZykoticK9> PythonSnake, pacman is a package utility from another distro
<temongantengbgt> any one have been trying icecast?
<temongantengbgt> I try icecast in ubuntu.
<temongantengbgt> but stil no buffer
<wizonesolutions> I'm trying to include a file in .profile if it exists, but it isn't getting included when terminals open. If I type source .profile it works fine. Isn't .profile supposed to be automatically sourced when I open a shell?
<wizonesolutions> Well, a GUI terminal...maybe that's different.
<wizonesolutions> And if it is...then what file should I be looking at?
<temongantengbgt> http://61.94.210.114:8000/
<yugiohfan2011> I decided to install the Java(TM) Plugin, Java SE 6 (package name sun-java6-plugin), and later found on the Java website that it was version 1.6.0_24. It was suggested I upgrade to version 1.6.0_26, which I tried to do without success. This leads me to believe there's a version of sun-java6-plugin version 1.6.0_26 floating around in a Ubuntu repository somewhere. The question is, how do I get at it to download and install it?
<ZykoticK9> !java > yugiohfan2011 not sure this will help...
<ubottu> yugiohfan2011, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> yugiohfan2011, don't expect Ubuntu packages to be the !latest however
<Guest86650> has any one been having problems with firefox
<yugiohfan2011> I believe I understand what's going on here. Apparently Oracle has ceased supplying latest versions to Ubuntu.
<Abhijit> !details | Guest86650
<ubottu> Guest86650: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<westz> how can i switch to a standard scrollbar in 11.04? changing the theme doesnt seem to change anything
<Guest86650> on ubuntu 10.04. firefox dropdown menus aren't working. I mean all of them. right context, search, task bar.
<PythonSnake> Should I activate the UXA module
<PythonSnake> ?
<PythonSnake> is it safe ?
<ghost> hello
<Abhijit> hi
<Guest2574> umm i updated my laptop
<Guest86650> any one else have the drop down problem in firefox
<Guest2574> with all the current updates and when i try to install the missing pluging for youtube it say there are no pluging
<Guest2574> so i cant watch videos
<Starminn> Guest86650: What version Firefox?
<MrDudle> Guest2574: which plug?
<ZykoticK9> Guest86650, if you have another user on your system, does their firefox do the same thing?  you could try moving the .mozilla folder to a backup name and see if default settings corrects the issue.  Have you upgraded to a newer version of Firefox?
<MrDudle> normally just restricted extras does the the trick for me
<ZykoticK9> Guest2574, ubuntu-restricted-extras will install Flash (and a bunch of other things as well)
<Guest2574> so how do i fix the problem
<ChaosSaber> ZykoticK9, where do you find that at to install all that?
<ZykoticK9> ChaosSaber, sorry?  to install you could use "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" Guest2574
<Guest2574> ok
<Guest86650> Starminn: it's 3.6 i think
<Starminn> ChaosSaber: Software Center
<Starminn> Guest86650: HAve you tried one of the newer versions? The current supported version is Firefox 5.
<kdoonso> hi
<kdoonso> on my network connection ipv6 is set to ignore is this ok
<Guest2574> i still have the problem
<kdoonso> it was set like this to default on windows it used to be 'active'
<Guest2574> i can not get adobe
<Guest86650> Starminn: I haven't tried a newer version
<kdoonso> is ipv6 not used in ubunty
<Guest2574> i can not get adobe
<ZykoticK9> kdoonso, ipv6 is barely used on the internet right now...
<kdoonso> can i enable it?
<Starminn> Guest86650: If you do not wish to upgrade, try ZykoticK9's suggestion. Otherwise, just upgrade it (which would probably easier).
<ThisIsMyNext> hey can somone help me troubleshoot my ssh server? it seems to work when i try to connect to it using my local ip adress but using my public ip seems to cause it to time out
<ZykoticK9> kdoonso, doubtful - but it depends on your ISP more then anything (almost no one supports ipv6 right now)
<kdoonso> also one other thing. when i try to install any av software such as avast, avg or bitdefender for linux the sofware console tells me its bad software that may harm computer
<kdoonso> is this usual for any software not already on the software console list
<ZykoticK9> !virus | kdoonso
<ubottu> kdoonso: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<kdoonso> like a default message
<kdoonso> ok will stick with rkhunter then
<kdoonso> and unhide
<kdoonso> or chkrootkit
<Dasc> how do you installing oss?  I followed the guide but seem to be missing stuff, don't have /dev/mixer
<kdoonso> must recommend a good mag picked up from stanstead airport recently called simply linux
<Guest86650> Starminn: I'm updating now. hopefully that will work.
<kdoonso> its like a manual for beginners
<ZykoticK9> Dasc, wow is it 1995?  OSS really, why?
<kdoonso> very good
<Starminn> Guest86650: Just bear in mind that there are a number of default aesthetic changes. You can still make it look like 3.6 pretty easily though. Menu Bar, Add-On Bar, and Tabs on Bottom should do it.
<PythonSnake> hi
<Dasc> ZykoticK9 - have a console only server and I want to setup the sound, don't we use OSS ?  or is there another way to setup the sound?
<PythonSnake> can anyone join #intel-gfx ?
<ZykoticK9> Dasc, OSS has for quite some time been superseded by ALSA
<Guest86650> Starminn: ok
<Dasc> ZykoticK9: I thought the website said OSS 4 is still alive and well, it says there to blacklist alsa
<kdoonso> should i enable 802.1x security in connections tab it is not enable by defualt
<alex88> any one from mexico
<ZykoticK9> PythonSnake, yes there are 101 people in there.  perhaps you need to register your nick?
<ZykoticK9> !register | PythonSnake
<ubottu> PythonSnake: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ChaosSaber> yeah cuz it let me in there
<PythonSnake> ZykoticK9: I'm banned
<PythonSnake> but never went to it
<hamnegga> where is the sharkfest channel?
<ZykoticK9> Dasc, I really wouldn't know - I haven't used OSS in close to 10 years I'm sure.  Best of luck.
<PythonSnake> help
<Dasc> ZykoticK9 - any link for setting up alsa on a console only ubuntu maverick?
<kdoonso> it says md5 authentication and username password. what is 802.1x security is it needed
<MadHaTTer666> you know there are literally thousands of decaffeinated brands that are just as tasty as the real thing!
<PythonSnake> can anyone tell me why am I banned from #intel-gfx
<PythonSnake> ?
<PythonSnake> I never went there
<Guest86650> Starminn: seems to be working fine. though none of my addons are working.
<kdoonso> it also offers tns tunnelled tns or protected epa
<ZykoticK9> Dasc, actually that's not ture - OpenSolaris used OSS, and that was only a couple years ago that I used that.  Sorry, I've never really setup sound in an all console environment before - wouldn't know where to begin.  Best of luck - but I do think the OSS option is probably the wrong path (but again, i could certainly me wrong)
<Dasc> sigh~~ it's really best that I just setup X then sort out the sound isn't it? :X
<Starminn> Guest86650: Firefox button->Add-ons, click the button next to the search and Check for Updates
<kdoonso> in my experience of irc philosophy if your banned its simply bcause they dont like what your saying :) a bit ironic for philosophy but there you go...
<MadHaTTer666> agreed
<alaing> hi how can i cd into folder with a name of "2001-01-01 - 2002-06-06" from the command line. when i type dir i see there are \ where there are spaces
<MadHaTTer666> or they just decided not to like to
<MadHaTTer666> like u
<monx> I moved my entire home directory onto a separate partition, but I went too deep (moved /home/user/* instead of /home/*). What would be the best way to move everything into /user/ on the new partition?
<alaing> ultimately I would like to remove the folder and its contents
<Guest86650> Starminn: says no updates are found
<ChaosSaber> yeah but that will only work if they unban you
<ZykoticK9> alaing, use double quotes around the name(s) ---- cd "2001-01-01 - example"
<Starminn> Guest86650: You must be using some fairly obscure add-ons, then. :/ All 19 of mine work fine. Is it literally *all* of your add-ons that have stopped working?
<Guest86650> Starminn: actually I just can't find them. thought they were in .mozilla when I backed it up.
<Abhijit> is there any small applet or something whree i can insert local time and it will tell me UTC time?
<monx> nevermind lol a simple mv did it
<Starminn> Guest86650: I have no Add-Ons in my ~/.mozilla/* folder either but mine work. I don't know where it places them in the file system.
<Dasc> anyone know how to hide the os type information from scanners?
<Dasc> e.g.  Remote operating system : Linux Kernel 2.6 on Ubuntu 9.10 (karmic)  <------- hide this info
<hypercity> when i try X -configure i get this number of screens does not match number of detected devices
<alaing> ZykoticK9: thank you
<ZykoticK9> alaing, glad to help
<alaing> i'm using to dos but enjoying the command line
<alaing> using=used
<MadHaTTer666> get
<sorush20> hi
<sorush20> I can not install dhcp-server, its a transitional package.. where is the real package?
<hypercity> can someone help me with the corect cmd line for a xorg.conf file generation?
<wols> !errors > sorush20
<ubottu> sorush20, please see my private message
<wols> hypercity: why do you need a xorg.conf?
<sorush20> wols: there are no errors, when I install the package it doesn't have the relevant file with it, can you look it up too.. dhcp-server
<wols> sorush20: what is the output?
<hypercity> wols: becouse i'm tring to revive a pc with a old radeon 9200 card , and the kms module is buggy for this configuration, i have to boot with nomodeset
<alaing> i know rm is used to remove file/folders but how do i remove all files without specify the file now
<hoss> How do I bridge my wireless nic with my ethernet?
<sorush20> wols: what output, there is no output? I'm sharing the internet from my computer on eth0
<MadHaTTer666> so?
<wols> sorush20: apt-cache show <package>   see the "depends:" line
<ZykoticK9> alaing, <CAREFUL> "rm *" would remove all files, except subdirectories
<sorush20> wols: all the dependencies have been met and I don't need to type that in, as I can look at the dependencies in synaptic
<hoss> Can someone please help me bridge my two nics?  Wireless and ethernet.
<alaing> ZykoticK9: oh very simpliar to dos delete *.*.
<ZykoticK9> alaing, exactly, but many gnu/linux files don't have extentions and *.* would NOT delete those
<ChaosSaber> ZykoticK9, there was ban on the web chat client that PythonSnake was useing
<ZykoticK9> ChaosSaber, that would make sense i guess
<alaing> ZykoticK9: could you recommend a good line resource for learning the command line
<hoss> should I google how to bridge interfaces?
<wols> sorush20: have a nice day
<ChaosSaber> I ask em why he got banned for
<alaing> ZykoticK9: line=online
<ZykoticK9> alaing, sorry I don't know of one - but I'm sure many exist... good luck
<alaing> ZykoticK9: thank you once again.
<wols> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sorush20> wols: you too, but can you help?
<hoss> worthless... absolutely worthless..
<Ubunub> I am trying to install RealPlayer on 11.04 64bit machine, dpkg complaints dependency problem with Lsb, but i already install that, also tried --ignore-depends still not working any tips?
<wols> sorush20: you apparently know better what to do when I suggest something, then you do it. good luck
<anli_> I am getting ghost pixels sometimes when I have run flash
<anli_> So when I start a new application that has a white background, I see the flash pixels
<anli_> anyone else that have experienced that?
<soreau> anli_: Probably a graphics driver quirk
<anli_> Is seems to affect everything thats white
<anli_> ok
<anli_> There is a white buffer in the gpu that is sometimes not white?
<LazerBeam> Good evening everyone
<DirtyDawg> it's 08:58am man ...
<vandemar> .local is more standard than .lan for an mdns tld, right?
<MadHaTTer666> isnt .local the standard for a loopback?
<pvh_sa> vandemar, MDNS internet draft states that MDNS names have the form "single-dns-label.local"
<pvh_sa> vandemar, http://files.multicastdns.org/draft-cheshire-dnsext-multicastdns.txt
<vandemar> aha excellent thanks
<saburo> Hi. Someone have tried to connect his laptop to an hdmi television using Natty?
<dr_willis> saburo,  should work.
<linuxuz3r> hey guys
<dr_willis> hdmi tv - same as a hdmi monitor basically.
<saburo> is not so.
<dr_willis> saburo,  worked identically for me whenever i try...
<dr_willis> if you care to state your actual problem...
<soreau> saburo: What happens when you try?
<saburo> I have tried using previous kernel of linux endig with .35 and all go well but not with last release of kernel
<soreau> saburo: What graphics card is it?
<saburo> all screen is black
<lins> ,list
<saburo> Intel hd graphics
<soreau> saburo: When you plug it in, does 'xrandr' show the device as connected?
<dr_willis> its often handy to ssh into the box from a differnt pc. so you can check dmesg logs and use xrandr commands and restart X server remotely - if needed
<saburo> it is not a connection problem since it work with previous release
<soreau> saburo: Right but that doesn't answer the question
<lins> #ubuntu-cn
<saburo> I see the tv as second monitor in ubuntu monitor configuration
<dr_willis> i have also seen with some laptops where differnt kernel versions can affect the fn-Special keys to toggle external monitors on/off. but that dosent sound like the case here.
<soreau> saburo: So it shows as connected and enabled but it's black?
<saburo> yes
<dr_willis> is it set to clone, or extended desktop?
<saburo> ...
<saburo> wait
 * dr_willis waits.....
<soreau> saburo: Can you pastebin the output of 'xrandr -q' to paste.ubuntu.com?
<saburo> I want to explain the problem better
<soreau> Great, we're all for that
<saburo> When I start ubuntu, i see both monitor and tv working together. But when I login to system, all scree are black because i have configured the tv as main monitor and disabled the laptop monitor
<saburo> the configuration work when i start ubuntu with previous version of linux kernel as stated before
<soreau> saburo: So the kernel driver is working but there's a problem with the X driver
<dr_willis> so it works on the GDM login screen.. but not once the user logs in?
<soreau> saburo: Does it work if you don't disable the laptop screen?
<Starminn> Banshee will not open. I have tried reinstalling, and even purged it yet the error persists. The error Banshee gives is: http://pastie.org/2122608 while an attempt to run from terminal was: http://pastie.org/2122611 Any assistance is appreciated. :) (Ubuntu 10.10, 32-bit)
<saburo> I do not remember that...i think yes. The problem is when i disabled the laptop monitor
<soreau> Starminn: Looks like a problem with sqlite
<dr_willis> so the error is some how related to the users config.  but when you boot an older kernel on the same system. it does work?
<soreau> Starminn: Perhaps you need sqlite3 installed? (or sqlite)
<Starminn> soreau: In the repos?
<soreau> saburo: It may be worth it to test if it works with the laptop screen enabled so you can file an informative bug report
<soreau> Starminn: yes
<saburo> dr_willis yes.. well. The configuration disable laptop monitor and enable only the tv
<PythonSnake> Hi
<dr_willis> also test with a newly made user. see if the 'defaults' do work.
<PythonSnake> is kernel 3.0.0 good ?
<PythonSnake> Should I upgrade ?
<saburo> I remember now that when all monitor work, the second is the continuation of the first as the monitor is one attached the other
<vandemar> PythonSnake: it's not out yet
<dr_willis> PythonSnake,  if you ahve to ask if you should use the alpha-version of the next release..... i dont think you should. :)
<soreau> PythonSnake: If you don't have a reason to update your kernel, you probably shouldn't
<PythonSnake> soreau: why ? :(
<soreau> PythonSnake: Because it could cause unnecessary breakage
<saburo> or the monitor show the same image but since the resolution is different, ubuntu use not the best resolution of my tv but that all monitor can support
<dr_willis> if you dont have a reason... why bother.. :)
<PythonSnake> soreau: breakage like ?
<saburo> right.
<dr_willis> PythonSnake,  system not booting...
<PythonSnake> my reason is to keep updated (more stable)
<dr_willis> PythonSnake,  drivers not working
<dr_willis> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<soreau> PythonSnake: The kernel is the program in charge of the entire system at the hardware level. Using an unstable kernel could cause any number of problems
<PythonSnake> oh
<dr_willis> PythonSnake,  updateing to a testing version of the kenel is the opposite of more stable
<saburo> I want only the tv connected when I use it
<Starminn> soreau: No luck.
<PythonSnake> dr_willis what about 2.6.39 ?
<dr_willis> saburo,  so basically when the interenal moniotor turns off.. so does the external..
<soreau> Starminn: Well that was my only idea, sorry
<saburo> dr_willis: yes
<soreau> PythonSnake: Why are you considering upgrading your kernel?
<dr_willis> PythonSnake,  I just use whats in the repos.. ive rarely needed to  force upgrades or do anything weird with the kernels
<Starminn> soreau: Hehe, that's alright. It was a good guess!
<PythonSnake> okok
<smmsadrnezh> I have ubuntu 10.04 on my Virtualbox and my OS is the same. I can't change the screen size of my virtual ubuntu!
<PythonSnake> no kernel upgrade
<PythonSnake> :)
<PythonSnake> thx
<smmsadrnezh>  I went to System >> Preferences >> Monitors
<FloodBot1> PythonSnake: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> saburo,  you might want to search/post a question on the askubuntu.com site and the forums. - it could be some bug with that exact chipset.
<PythonSnake> ...
<vk|lavi> Hi all!
<gry> hello
<dr_willis> PythonSnake,  the normal update/upgrade process will upgrade the kernel as needed.
<smmsadrnezh> but the only option for resulotion is 800*600
<jragon_> Hi!
<dr_willis> smmsadrnezh,  what version of vbox?
<smmsadrnezh> resolution*
<vk|lavi> I want to create Live-CD for PC-reanimation
<dr_willis> vk|lavi,  theres 100's of live cds out there...
<dr_willis> if not 1000's :)
<vk|lavi> so, i have to implement an antivirus scanner on it (for Windows)
<Starminn> Backslashes aren't working in terminal for me.
<smmsadrnezh> dr_willis: Virtualbox 4
<dr_willis> vk|lavi,  thats been done also...
<vk|lavi> dr_willis, I need my pwn with my set of utils :)
<Starminn> Err... Whichever *slash* it is that looks like this: \
<dr_willis> smmsadrnezh,  you might need to install the vbox guest addations.. ie not messed with vb4 lately
<jragon_> For some reason I can't get wine working. I can't open .exe files. It comes up with file.exe is not marked as exevuteable...?
<Mysterytrain> what's the terminal command to start openssh server
<saburo> ok...thanks
<dr_willis> vk|lavi,  the askubuntu.com site had a thread on making your own live cds.
<Starminn> jragon_: Right-click on the file, properties, permissions, mark as executable
<chaddy> Mysterytrain: sudo start ssh
<Mysterytrain> ty
<soreau> jragon_: Perhaps you need to make it executable with chmod +x /path/to/file.exe
<smmsadrnezh> dr_willis: but I think it does not work with v4?
<vk|lavi> So can you propose me an antivirus scanner for windows, running under Linux?
<dr_willis> jragon_,  do it from a terminal as an alternative..   'wine /path/to/whatever/file,exe'
<gry> jragon_: right click, permissions tab in propertiesm mark as executable, retry
<hamnegga> Anyone here got any vulnerable ip's?
<hamnegga> share em.
<dr_willis> vk|lavi,  theres like 3... clamav, and a few other companies that have linux versions now.. some even have their own live-cds
<dr_willis> !av
<gry> hamnegga: what are you trying to do ?
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<soreau> hamnegga: Please stay on topic
<jragon_> Ok, thanks!
<vk|lavi> dr_willis, does clamAv scan for Windows viruses?
<gry> vk|lavi: Yes.
<dr_willis> vk|lavi,  they ALL scan for windows vuiruses
<dr_willis> sort of a limited use if they dident. :)
<vk|lavi> well, thank you for your advises :)
<smmsadrnezh> dr_willis: What should I do? there is no way with this version?
<PythonSnake> why does my / or /home needs to be fixed every boot ?
<saburo> Another problem: the touchpad too much click-sensitive
<gry> saburo: Same here. Happens with any OS, though.
<dr_willis> smmsadrnezh,  i havent used vbox4 yet. so  im not sure what may be the issue. Other then installing the proper guest addations in the guest os..  not sure what else to try.
<wols> PythonSnake: are you accessing it from windows with fs-driver or such?
<dr_willis> PythonSnake,  perhaps youa renot shutting down properly
<Starminn> Ubuntu 10.10, this slash \ the one for escaping things, isn't working for me in Terminal. Instead it turns into a why with to marks along the vertical axis.
<Starminn> s/why/"Y"
<fizy[droid]> hey did anyone else with lucid just experience a crash? I was sitting ion my bed, when I heard my hdd spin down.  i tried sshing into it to from my droid see if it crashed, since I'm too lazy to go check it
<dr_willis> fizy[droid],  that would be ratehr impressive if a bug crashed every lucid machine at the same time.
<wols> smmsadrnezh: you need the guest additions for v4 of course. and you get them the same place you got v4 in the first place
<Dasc> right anyone good with apache2 setups
<wols> you also might want the v4 host kernel module
<dgf> hi, i just bough a ext hard disk and formatted with exfat but i cant open in ubuntu
<dgf> anyone could help, much appreciated
<fizy[droid]> I just want to make sure its the OS s fault like an auto update. and not my machine on fire
<PythonSnake> wols: no
<dr_willis> dgf,  why did you use exfat ?
<Dasc> am trying to hide webserver info and it's not working >_X  I've put in ServerToken Prod and its still showing the same
<dgf> is there any quick fix to format to FAT
<wols> !exfat
<PythonSnake> dr_willis: I do
<dr_willis> mkfs.vfat  /dev/sdXX
<wols> dgf: just reformat it with fat. data on the disk is lost tho
<dgf> dr_willis: windows only have NTFS and exFat
<dgf> dr_willis: i mean the shop i bought at have windows pc and he formatted for me
<dgf> there are only NTFS and exFAT options
<dr_willis> err.... windows works with vfat just fine.. im not even sure what 'exfat' is and how its related.. I thought it was the fat used by the xbox's
<dgf> i dont know. he showed me in the Windows Patrition thing and there are only 2 formats
<dr_willis> I dont recall ever seeing 'exfat' as an option when formating in windows.
<dr_willis> why not just use ntfs?
<dgf> no idea
<wols> dr_willis: embedded fat version, good for msft to extract royalties and to have a minor improvement voer fat32
<fizy[droid]> and I don't want to reboot it, since BIOS makes really loud beeps, and its 430 my time
<dgf> can ubuntu read ntfs?
<wols> dr_willis: windows 7
<xophe> ubuntu reads ntfs yes
<soreau> dgf: yes
<dgf> ohhh.
<dr_willis> I dont see much need to mess with fat at all these days
<linuxuz3r> hey guys
<linuxuz3r> im on ubuntu
<linuxuz3r> lol
<dr_willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<dgf> i always have thought ntfs is only for windows
<linuxuz3r> its nice to see a new interface
<dr_willis> dgf,  years ago.... that was true...
<dgf> ohh. so how can i format ntfs in ubuntu
<dr_willis> mkfs.ntfs
<dgf> is it a utility?
<dr_willis> or use gparted and install the proper ntfs gools first
<soreau> dgf: ntfs is just the NT File System. Any OS with a driver supporting this file system type can use it
<dr_willis> dgf,  use gparted.
<ashickur-noor> hi
<ashickur-noor> have any body install firefox 5 in Lucid
<dgf> ohh
<ashickur-noor> if you do please give me the ppa
<dgf> okie dr_willis , ill try it now
<linuxuz3r> ashickur-noor its in beta right
<dr_willis> ashickur-noor,  i think i saw a guide on it at the webupd8 web site.
<dr_willis> or was it the omgubuntu site.
<Abc> hi..I installed ubuntu in my new hp notebook and istalled the video driver from ADDITIONAL DRIVERS. After installation it asked for a restart and after I restarted the lappy started in text mode.Plz help me.
<ashickur-noor> I need the stable version
<dr_willis> Abc,  and your video chipset is?
<ashickur-noor> Have any body tried it?
<fizy[droid]> abo type wisp service gdm start
<Abc> dr_willis : _I dont know exactly about it but its AMD RADEON 1.0 GB dedicated
<fizy[droid]> abo what I meant to say is sudo, not wisp. stupid auto cottect
<chaddy> wisp quite a creative typo for "sudo"?
<dr_willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/firefox-5-lands-in-firefox-stable-ppa.html
<fizy[droid]> chaddy Stfu
<dgf> dr_willis: i m on my gparted and try to creatre a new volume, however, the filesystem option -> NTFS is greyed out
<chaddy> fizy[droid]: get a grip of yourself
<bazhang> fizy[droid], stop that now
<dr_willis> dgf,  you need the proper ntfs config tools installed befor you start gparted
<linuxuz3r> can you uninstall ppa properly?
<eFfeM> hi, my 11.04 does not start X any more, when I log in on a console I can start it by running startx manually, already tried recreating the initramfs, but that did not help, anyone an idea ?
<dgf> dr_willis: how to do that
<bazhang> linuxuz3r, with ppa-purge
<dr_willis> willis@Cowbuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<fizy[droid]> chaddy sorry. I'm on a touchscreen and long msgs are obnoxious
<bazhang> !info ppa-purge | linuxuz3r
<ubottu> linuxuz3r: ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr56 (natty), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<fizy[droid]> bazhang ^^
<linuxuz3r> ok thanks
<dgf> dr_willis: so, once i install ntfsprogs, whats next
<linuxuz3r> im not in natty though
<dr_willis> dgf,  then you start gparted
<dgf> ohh
<linuxuz3r> im in 10.04
<bazhang> linuxuz3r, what version
<linuxuz3r> lucid
<Starminn> Backslash (\) will not work in Terminal. It is instead replaced with some type of "Y". Assist?
<dr_willis> Starminn,  does it work in the console?  what language are you using?
<Starminn> dr_willis: Which console? I'm just using Bash.
<linuxuz3r> Starminn try \\
<zphinx> Been trying to install ubuntu over both pxe and usb and dvd lately on my compaq, and i keep having the installation hang on me every time after i've chosen a keyboard layout, anyone who might know the reason for this?
<Starminn> linuxuz3r: Umm... No effect.
<chaddy> zphinx: maybe try the alternate install disc
<fizy[droid]> well I'm out before auto correct creates more mayhem In here. peace.
<gaymish> Starminn: fresh install or just started to happen randomly?
<Starminn> gaymish: Just happen randomly.
<lotuspsychje> how can i run firefox 3 on natty to access a crappy governement website?
<dr_willis> Starminn,  the consoles are 'alt-ctrl-f1 throguh f6'   bash is a shell you run.
<zphinx> chaddy: ill give it a shot
<Starminn> It still works rather, but it appears oddly.
<Starminn> dr_willis: Nah, just a Terminal window. Single instance of gnome-terminal
<PythonSnake> everytime I start ubuntu it says errors have been found in /home press f to fix s to skip ...
<PythonSnake> anyone know how to fix that
<PythonSnake> ?
<sammmy> how do I open a file in gedit as admin?
<chaddy> zphinx: it's a bit less user friendly but it's more robust, hardware wise
<dr_willis> Starminn,  if it works. but looks weird.. i wonder if its a font issue
<dr_willis> sammmy,  'gksudo gedit /path/to/file.txt'
<Starminn> dr_willis: I'll try a different font
<sammmy> dr_willis, why gksudo and not just sudo?
<dr_willis> PythonSnake,   You could boot a live cd and fsck the filesystem. and be sure you  shutdown properly.
<dr_willis> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Starminn> dr_willis: Yep, that was it. Alright, thanks, and sorry for the silly overlook, haha
<PythonSnake> how to fsck ?
<sammmy> And is there a way to run a command in the directory that's open in a active nautilus window?
<dr_willis> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<PythonSnake> ok
<PythonSnake> thx
<dr_willis> sammmy,  run from a terminal,  getting it to use the dir from some differnt natuilus window?
<dr_willis> sammmy,  or what do you mean exactly?
<Abc> dr_willis : Its NVIDIA VGA
<Starminn> dr_willis: Out of curiosity, what font do you use in gnome-terminal?
<sammmy> dr_willis, well, if I have a directory open in nautilus, is there a way to run a command on that directory without needing to open terminal and then cd-ing to the directory I already have open in nautilus?
<dr_willis> Starminn,  using the default - i think its ubuntu on 11.04  let me look.
<lotuspsychje> how can i downgrade firefox 5 to 3 on natty?
<dr_willis> sammmy,  you can drag/drop a directory icon to a terminal  window (or a file) and i think it fills in the path.
<dr_willis> cd 'drag-and-drop'
<markyxl> hi, does somebody have and idea why some scripts from /etc/initramfs-tools/hooks won't run on update-initramfs? i checked verbose log and it acts like they're not even there... they are all executable with correct access rights. or is there a list of scripts to run I have to edit?
<Starminn> sammmy: Or just "gksudo nautilus" and do whatever you need.
<sammmy> dr_willis, still have to open a terminal and then cd then drag and drop. Would be cool if nautilus had a run command feature, maybe in the future it will.
<sammmy> Why gksudo though? I though it was just sudo?
<sammmy> thought*
<dr_willis> sammmy,  ive seen nauilus variants with terminals embeded in them on the f8 key.
<dr_willis> sammmy,  to set up proper variables so gui apps run properly
<dr_willis> running nautilus as root.. can get dangerous if you forget its running as root.
<dr_willis> Starminn,  monospaced 10 seems to be my default font.
<dgf> dr_willis: i have partitioned into threee drives
<dgf> but it is weird, i only see 2 partitions
<dgf> for your info, all of them are NTFS
<dr_willis> did you mount all 3 of them?
<dr_willis> 'see' them where exactly?
<dgf> yeah
<soreau> lol
<dgf> i mount all 3 of them
<dgf> on the removable media
<sammmy> It seems like ubuntu is overriding GNOME's black cursor with ubuntu's white one. How can I prevent this?
<soreau> dgf: Perhaps one of the partitions simply isn't mounted?
<dgf> i even tried to delete and create again
<dgf> yet it doesnt appear
<dr_willis> if you deleted a partion while it was mounted.. tye shstem can be confused.. i suggest a reboot..
<soreau> dgf: 'removable media' may or may not always be reliable
<dgf> i try to remove now and plug it in again
<soreau> I'd use fdisk -l or similar
<soreau> or that's not right..
<dr_willis> 'sudo fdisk -l'
<soreau> oh yea :)
<dr_willis> dgf,  i hope you are unmounting eveyrthing BEFOR you unplug the device.
<Starminn> dr_willis: I've got one for you that's stumped me for awhile. This happened one day and no matter what font I try, it does not alleviate the problem. http://imagebin.org/160008 The letters start to blend together. For example, if you look where my pointer is, well, pointing (at your name, in fact) the W and i blend together. I'm also using (and have been using) Monospace at size 10.
<dgf>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sdb1               1       31871   256003776    7  HPFS/NTFS /dev/sdb2           31872       63742   256003807+   7  HPFS/NTFS /dev/sdb3           63743      121597   464720287+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<soreau> dgf: See? You have /dev/sdb1, 2 and 3
<dr_willis> dgf,  why did you make 3 partitions anyway?
<dgf> yeah
<dgf> i did
<soreau> drWho cares :)
<soreau> dr_willis: *
<dgf> one 250GB, one 250GB
<dgf> and third one is the remaining
<dr_willis> Starminn,  ive had so many gfx issues with unity.. im rolling my own desktop with openbox and docky right now. :)
<soreau> dr_willis: Bah, just use compiz master or gnome classic
<dr_willis> dgf,  i suggest a reboot. and sdee if you can access them from a sane state.
<dgf> ohh
<dgf> okie
<dr_willis> soreau,  you can use compositing in fluxbox or openbox via the xcompmgr tool :)
<soreau> dgf: I'd suggest you review the output of 'mount'
<vandemar> why does ubuntu's dhclient.conf have dhcp-client-identifier not set by default?
<dr_willis> gnome-classic had the same gfx issues as unity
<Starminn> dr_willis: This is on 10.10..
<soreau> dr_willis: Oh come the hell on. Those wimps aren't even comparable to the mastery that is compiz
<soreau> get real man ;)
<dr_willis> You misspelt 'mastery' it should be 'doodie' :)
<soreau> pffft
<markyxl> why some scripts from /etc/initramfs-tools/hooks won't run on update-initramfs? i checked verbose log and it acts like they're not even there... they are all executable with correct access rights... is there a list of scripts to run I have to edit?
<soreau> dr_willis: Can xcompmgr do wobbly windows, cube and blur?
<dr_willis> actually ive seen/heard about a lot of issues with the compiz in 11.04 - seems a lot of pepole are going back to the older compiz.
<PythonSnake> is ubuntu one safe ?
<dr_willis> soreau,  it does enough so that the docks/docky/awn/whatever work fine. :) thats all i need.
<soreau> Yes, compiz 0.8.x is still the stable version
<soreau> dr_willis: bah
<dr_willis> PythonSnake,  safe in what way?
<soreau> that's not compositing
<soreau> that's just using a dock
<Starminn> dr_willis: This is on 10.10, not 11.04. Does the same still apply?
<PythonSnake> reliable..
<dr_willis> Starminn,  not sure.
<dr_willis> PythonSnake,  ive never lost anything there yet..
<dr_willis> PythonSnake,  use dropbox and ubuntuone - and keep backups i guess..
<soreau> I don't trust it so I don't use it
<dr_willis> I keep wallpaper and other notes there. I like u1's   use of  the notes
<PythonSnake> soreau: why o.o ?
<dr_willis> it would be neat to some how sync my desktop settings to U1,. so all my box's are the same.
<dr_willis> proberly doable.. but i havent bothered to try
<soreau> PythonSnake: General trust issues
<razz1> I am getting a new 4kb sector HDD for my laptop, I would like to image my existing partitions on 512bytes  sector HDD and move them to the new 4kb sector HDD, what's the best way to do this.
<soreau> I don't trust even myself sometimes
<PythonSnake> ..
<bt> hi. i accidently deleted my lubuntu-rc.xml. where can i find a copy?
<soreau> bt: On the live cd?
<bt> soreau: i did a install from the desktop cd.
<soreau> bt: Are you sure that's the exact name of the file?
<bt> soreau: yes, it's /home/bt/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<soreau> bt: What package provides it?
<bt> soreau: don't know :(
<dr_willis> !find  lubuntu-rc.xml
<soreau> bt: Doesn't seem to be in the ubuntu file database
<ubottu> Package/file lubuntu-rc.xml does not exist in natty
<soreau> dr_willis: win :)
<dr_willis> its provberly generated when lxde starts the first time
<tang_> 这里可以说中文吗？
<soreau> yea
<soreau> bt: Try restarting openbox?
<dr_willis> willis@Cowbuntu:~/.config/openbox$ pastebinit  lubuntu-rc.xml
<dr_willis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<dr_willis> theres mine
<bt> soreau: i think it's from the lubuntu desktop, restart brings an error
<soreau> bt: Well you have dr_willis' now ;)
<dr_willis> pastebinit cmd failed... odd...
<soreau> dr_willis: lol
<dr_willis> did they change the site again?
<tang_> dr_willis
<soreau> dr_willis: sudo apt-get install curl && cat ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml /.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<soreau> crap
<Starminn> Is it possible to open a .dat file in Ubuntu?
<tang_> dr_willis,hao are you ?
<soreau> dr_willis: sudo apt-get install curl && cat ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<tang_> dr_willis？？？？？？？？？
<bt> dr_willis: how can i download from bastebin? thanks.
<dr_willis> willis@Cowbuntu:~/.config/openbox$ pastebinit  -b "http://fpaste.org" lubuntu-rc.xml
<dr_willis> http://fpaste.org/wJYV/
<tang_> who help me?
<dr_willis> bt,  pastebin seems down.. try that 2nd url
<dr_willis> hahha -- broke the 512k limit.. seems the file is too big
<tang_> dr_willis???
<bt> dr_willis: yep get the same error
<dr_willis> 3rd try
<dr_willis> willis@Cowbuntu:~/.config/openbox$ cat ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<dr_willis>  http://sprunge.us/FcZI
<PythonSnake> how to uninstall irssi ?
<dr_willis> PythonSnake,  package manager tools.. same as you installed it.
<tang_> dr_willis??why
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get remove irssi
<bt> dr_willis: got it. THANKS!
<dr_willis> tang_,  do you have an actual ubuntu support question? or do you just like my nick ? :)
<Rexodus> Ik think the last one...
<tang_> dr_willis,I,linux mint11
<dr_willis> tang_,  mint has its own support channels.
<dr_willis> !mint | tang_
<ubottu> tang_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<dr_willis> hay. srunge.us can work with pastebinit also! :)
<dr_willis>  pastebinit  -b "http://sprunge.us" lubuntu-rc.xml      <--- handy.
<tang_> network interface
<Starminn> Is it possible to open a .dat file in Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> what exactly is a 'dat' file supposed to contain?
<chalcedony> hi dr_willis *hugs*
<dr_willis> moo chalcedony !
<chalcedony> :)
<tang_> tdr_willis thank you
<Starminn> Ehh.... Data I suppose... :/ I believe it has plain text or HTML in it, but I cannot seem ot open it.
<westz> Starminn, depends on what program reads it. some .dat files are sound files, some are text, some are voodoo
<dr_willis> Starminn,  gedit foo.dat    and see.
<dr_willis> file foo.dat     see what ie says
<pRoV7x>  hello folks
<chalcedony> what do i need to fix, the last update of ubuntu seems to have affected my mouse - it loses stuff i highlight if i touch anything before i paste it? (regular mouse, not custom)
<pRoV7x>  now i downloaded the Gparted live CD, which is about 127 Mb, how can i boot with it from a USB flash memory?
<dr_willis> pRoV7x,  the tools at the pendrivelinux web site can put it on a usb flash for you.
<dr_willis> they have tools that can put gparted and other live cds on the same pendrive if you wanted.
<Starminn> dr_willis: I've been trying things like that, and this is what I get: http://imagebin.org/160011 whereas if I open it with other programs (Geany, LibreOffice, and even Notepad++ (a Windows program) in WINE since it's off my Windows partition) I get symbols, etc.
<pRoV7x>  where is that, is that a website?
<dr_willis> Starminn,  where did this mystical file come from anyway? what was supposed to be in it?
<dr_willis> pRoV7x,  type pendrivelinux in your browser
<dr_willis> its a web site.. yes
<pRoV7x>  < dr_willis > alright
<Starminn> Chat logs from back when I used Yahoo! Messenger client. I wanted to grep them for something
<dr_willis> they could be encoded/compressed/ or who knows what else...
<Starminn> They may be only able to open in Yahoo!Messenger, perhaps?
<dr_willis> You may need to do some reserch to see   if theres some other ways..
<Starminn> Is it possible to explore other Windows partitions from a Windows VM?
<ChaosSaber> Starminn, I believe those files are only attached to the Messenger
<Optimus_> bom dia
<dr_willis> vbox can mount 'real' windows partitions. but the manual mentions it can cause data loss...
<ChaosSaber> Inside em are normaly just codes and crap
<Starminn> ChaosSaber: Indeed. My same thoughts.
<Starminn> dr_willis: Even if I'm only reading them -- not writing?
<Starminn> And why did you put 'real' in quotes?
<dr_willis> Starminn,  real as in real physical disks...
<dr_willis> a virtual hd is 'real' :) but not physical.
<dr_willis> you an even convert the 2
<nnull> just like my virtual gf
<ChaosSaber> nnull, I need one of those with a power button lol
<Starminn> So can a VM read from an actual, physical, able-to-do-this: http://funcorner.eu/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/hard-drive-new-life.jpg partition?
<nnull> ChaosSaber, look into latex
<soreau> dr_willis: I like the curl method of pasting if nothing else, for the sheer fact that there are absolutely no ads or loading distractions, it's only what you posted
<soreau> convenient for patches
<uragan> привет
<uragan> я говорю , привет
<pRoV7x>  < dr_willis > buddy
<soreau> ! ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<PythonSnake> hi
<uragan> hi
<pRoV7x>  whiach one should i get
<uragan> sorry
 * dr_willis is going to be in and out for a while. wife is sick.
<soreau> uragan: no problem :)
<PythonSnake> where can I find drivers for Elantech ETPS/2 Touchpad please ?
<uragan> i shall use eng
<pRoV7x>  < dr_willis > which one should i get
<soreau> dr_willis: Tell her the community wishes her well! ;)
<chalcedony> what do i need to fix, the last update of ubuntu seems to have affected my mouse, can i just apt-get remove <something> and apt-get install it again?  - it loses stuff i highlight if i touch anything before i paste it? (regular mouse, not custom)
<chalcedony> indeed dr_willis :)
<pRoV7x>  < dr_willis > i wanna put the Gparted in a USB flash memory and boot from it
<pRoV7x>  < dr_willis > is it Multiboot installer
<w00t1> anybody cah help
<w00t1> http://pastebin.com/tk2nWYH3 what wrong
<leo_> hi
<chalcedony> hello leo_
<Rexodus> w00t1: what is the problem?
<plum> hey guys... can anyone help me with perl and locale errors?
<leo_> hi
<soreau> pRoV7x: Do you see the tutorials at the bottom?
<chalcedony> my mouse problem (above) is in 10.04
<leo_> i need a help
<soreau> ! ru | w00t1
<ubottu> w00t1: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<w00t1> if i use static ip in interfaces - i have no internet, if i use auto eth0 and iface eth0 inet dhcp - the same. if i comment eth0 and iface eth0 inet dhcp then it works
<soreau> ! help | leo_
<ubottu> leo_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<leo_> can i use genome 3 in ubuntu?
<soreau> leo_: yes
<leo_> how ?:)
<soreau> ! gnome3 | leo_
<ubottu> leo_: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<pRoV7x>  < soreau > ok
<uragan> i have a lot of diff quastions
<uragan> i ll ask to you one by one
<uragan> )))
<leo_> ok
<uragan> but not now
<uragan> later
<dr_willis> pRoV7x,  that sounds about right.. theres several ways to do it.. so any of the tools there can do it.
<pRoV7x>  < soreau > mmm, ok
<soreau> pRoV7x: When you address someone on irc, you should be able to use auto tab completion after typing the first four letters of the nick you're talking to
<leo_> when i import files in media player from my partition it works wel at that time but after i restart my sytem they are lost
<leo_> i mean i ve to import them again
<Internetpc> Hi, When I insert a USB flash drive, the icon appears on the left side of the desktop.Can it be changed to right side ?
<leo_> every time i restart my system
<pRoV7x>  < soreau > i use mIRC
<dr_willis> time to expand your IRC client knowledge. :)
<dr_willis> Internetpc,  not really.. gnome just seems to perfer the left.
<dr_willis> Internetpc,  you could just hide all icons. :)
<Internetpc> dr_willis : How ?
<dr_willis> theres some gnome settings to hide the mounted or unmounted volume icons. I think the unsupported (by us here) program Ubuntu-tweak has a gui/check box to do it. theres proberly other ways as well
<dr_willis> icons on the desktop are getting rather.. well.. outdated and  slowly fadeing away
<soreau> leo_: I don't know why that would happen. You can file a bug report on launchpad though
<soreau> leo_: Or use the auto bug reporting tool
<soreau> ! bug | leo_
<ubottu> leo_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<dr_willis> leo_,  you havent accdenmtly ran the media player as root? its possible some of the config files in your home. are owned by root if thats the case.
<dr_willis> leo_,  try making a new user, see if the issue affects them as well.
<_martin_> hi all i got ubuntu 11.04 (upgrade from 10.10 running in vbox) but there seems to be no unionfs support. i tried to install the unionfs-fuse package but now i'm stuck. theres no additional fs in /proc/filesystems. how to use unionfs-fuse?
<dr_willis> if it does - that points to a bug. if it works for the new user. that points to some issue with the problem users home/dirs/files/configs
<leo_> thnx
<MadHaTTer666> blah
<PythonSnake> is wine good ?
<leo_> when i try to trun.exe files using wine
<leo_> i get a error msg showing "The file '/media/New Volume/Games/Flash games/Bubble_Trouble.EXE' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit."
<lafon> leo_: Do you trust the source?
<leo_> yup
<dr_willis> PythonSnake,  wine works very well given the complex job it has to do.
<PythonSnake> can wine run games ?
<dr_willis> leo_,  use the terminal...    wine /path/to/whatever.exe   is the easy way to get around that
<dr_willis> leo_,  or copy the file to your home dir. and make it 'executable'
<dr_willis> !appdb | PythonSnake
<ubottu> PythonSnake: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<leo_> how?
<PythonSnake> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<dr_willis> wine  '/media/New Volume/Games/Flash games/Bubble_Trouble.EXE'
<dr_willis> from a terminal.. should work
<PythonSnake> Bubble_Trouble
<PythonSnake> lol
<dr_willis> wine wiorks with most of the popcap games ive tried.
<dr_willis> some times copy protection can be an issue
<lafon> leo_: right-click>properties>Permissions>execute
<PythonSnake> do I need Wine app db ?
<dr_willis> its a web site...
<PythonSnake> oh
<PythonSnake> ok thx again dr_willis
<zphinx>   just managed to load up an ubuntu pxe install with the alternate cd on my laptop with tftpd, and now for some reason the laptop cant connect to any of the ubuntu mirrors
<_martin_> anybody ever setup up unionfs in ubuntu??
<zphinx> should i reenable dhcp on the home hub once the pxe install has gotten going?
<dr_willis> zphinx,  or set up static up/dns perhaps.
<zphinx> tftpd is providing dhcp atm, the home hub is still there but with dhcp turned off
<Phylock> I have a problem with my webcams, i can only activate each of them once for each boot. Second time I try to start it I get a "select timeout". it doesn't matter(tried in vlc, opencv code and mplayer) in which program i start it, so i guess its a v4l2 problem. Any ideas how to continue?
<dr_willis> could be the tftpd is not getting the right info from the hub then? ive never domne an inzstall this way
<voicu> how can I give applications "fake" fullscreen resolutions? i.e. something not listed in system settings -> display
<zphinx> dr_willis: its a major pain in the ass, i can tell you.
<Gilgha> Hi
<Phylock> voicu: meny applications hav a config file, try to hadcode it in there.
<Gilgha> Is somebody know how to transfert data between Win7 and Ubuntu with a RJ45 wire?
<dr_willis> Gilgha,  you mean a network cable?
<Gilgha> yep dr_willis, an ethernet calbe
<Gilgha> *cable
<dr_willis> Gilgha,  you need either a crossover cable. or  1000gb network cards I think.
<dr_willis> or whatever that term is.. im groggy. :)
<Gilgha> I do have a crossover cable
<dr_willis> then set up static ip's on both box's - see if they can ping each other.. then start copying.
<dr_willis> winscp is handy for this
<walt> what is it that allows for example thunar to mount drives without root? And not adding anything to /etc/fstab
<lafon> hmm...I get this error when trying to start up a program thru wine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/632955/
<Gilgha> winscp so that you copy with SFTP?
<dr_willis> walt,  its using the gvfs service/feature i belive
<dr_willis> winscp = ssh client for windows with a ftp like front end. yes.
<wols> dr_willis: not thunar
<ghsh> walt: mtab
<dr_willis> not thunar? Hmm. i may be thining of pcmanfm then
<Gilgha> ok that's not a bad idea. I first tought of using samba but winftp seems to be a better choice
<dr_willis> I still like rox-filer  :) but its the old-skool kid these days
<Gilgha> thanks dr_willis
<dr_willis> samba is a pain. :) ssh/scp will take less time to get going
<walt> ghsh: so, thunar adds an entry to /etc/mtab and then mounts it?
<dr_willis> not sure how much faster/slower scp would be compared to samba.
<wols> dr_willis: those both don't use gvfs. xfce brings its own autmounter
<Gilgha> ok thanks I'm gonna try this right now
<dr-lee> hi
<ghsh> walt: kind of -- thuner user a prog that does that
<wols> dr_willis: nautilus, sure. the others: no
<ghsh> uses
<dr_willis> wols,  i missread at --> http://pcmanfm.sourceforge.net/
<walt> ghsh: what does it use? Because editing /etc/mtab also requires root priviliges?
<dr_willis> its a 'goal' in the next release it seems
<walt> Just trying to wrap my head around what I would need to do to mount things as a user and not use thunar
<Ampelbein> walt, ghsh: I guess you are looking for fuse.
<ghsh> walt: edit /etc/group
<dr_willis> but then it says the 'next geenration of pcmanfm is to be out in 2010' ... so im not sure if its doing it or not..
<wols> dr_willis: isn't pcmanfm the filemanager for one of the "Light" desktops? dragging in gvfs and therefore gnome would be a stupid idea
<PythonSnake> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<dr_willis> wols,   they discuss thast on the web site.
<dr_willis> I just noticed that my filemanager icon is launching nautilus, not pcmanfm. :)  so the point is moot for me anyway
<dr_willis> pcmanfm does seem to be using the .gvfs directory here...  at least the network share i just accessed from it. appeared there.
<sugoruyo> hi folks, i need to find a way to monitor the cpu usage (and possibly the memory usage) of specific processes generating a minimum, maximum and average
<dr_willis> further research - indicates that pcmanfm does in fact use gvfs.   http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?t=1422&f=22
<ghsh> sugoruyo: top
<sugoruyo> ghsh:
<ghsh> sugoruyo: yes
<sugoruyo> ghsh: can top do that for me?
<ghsh> sugoruyo: it can serve as a means yes
<smit-tay> I can't seem to get Gnome to maintain my German qwertz keyboard layout.  It keep reverting to German qwerty on re-boot
<sugoruyo> ghsh: but it can't do it on its own?
<rufian> my laptop sucks with linux u.u
<ghsh> sugoruyo: man top -- a simple script
<smit-tay> Anz ideas ?
<smit-tay> Any
<ghsh> sugoruyo: it's a back end
<Phylock> rufian: then choose something else, its a free world
<Firefishe> I'm using ubuntu 10.04, and experimenting with the e17 libraries from packages.enlightenment.org/ubuntu.  (I'm also asking this on #e, but it's quiet there now).  I get this error with the ecomorph module when trying to start ecomp:  No whitelisted driver found.
<sugoruyo> ghsh: i know what top is but it doesn't provide me with min,max,avg
<bilegt> #join archlinux
<ghsh> sugoruyo:  lol hence the script
<rufian> Phylock, you mean Windows? BSD?
<sugoruyo> ghsh: i know how to run it in intervals rather than interactive, how to make it monitor what pids i want it to
<sugoruyo> ghsh: i'm not familiar with scripting though...
<ghsh> sugoruyo:  well that would be the only way i could do it
<dilruk> im wondering which is better... sun or open jdk... anyone?
<ghsh> sugoruyo:  i know no gui way sorry
<apporc> under /etc/init why there isn't a apache2.conf ifle.
<ghsh> dilruk: sun
<apporc> How are you , my friends , with ubuntu 10.10 , under /etc/init why there isn't a apache2.conf file
<sugoruyo> ghsh: what you're talking about is basically running top in intervals and getting the info from its output, putting it through a script keeping the min and max and summing it so we can have an average at the end
<sugoruyo> right?
<ghsh> dilruk: solaris all the way
<wols> apporc: cause there shouldn't be any conf files in /etc/init.d/
<dilruk> ghsh: why do you say so?
<apporc> Is that apache2 is not controled by upstart?
<ghsh> sugoruyo:  yes
<sugoruyo> ghsh: i don't want no gui method, it's gonna be run over ssh on ubuntu server headless machines
<ghsh> dilruk: runs better sun --- is java! they even had a java desktop
<sugoruyo> ghsh: the part i'm unfamiliar with is the bash scripting, specifically which commands i could use (and how) to "parse" the output from top
<ghsh> sugoruyo:  then there you go
<apporc> wols: not /etc/init.d  ,  it is /etc/init .
<dilruk> ghsh: im also using sun. just wondering if open jdk is any good
<ghsh> sugoruyo: man bash sed bc touch mkdir etc
<apporc> How are you , my friends , with ubuntu 10.10 , under /etc/init why there isn't a apache2.conf file;is that apache2 is not controled by upstart?
<Melior> Is it possible to mount rar files and still have execute permission on the image file inside? Currently i only have read permission and some apps have trouble opening it
<Ampelbein> apporc: apache2 has no upstart script at the moment, see bug 689454
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 689454 in apache2 (Ubuntu) "No upstart script for apache2" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689454
<apporc> Ampelbein: thanks.
<apporc> ubottu: thank you .
<ubottu> apporc: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<apporc> ubottu: thanks , bot.
<ubottu> apporc: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ghsh> Melior: you decompress a rar not mount it -- that is your start
<dilruk> I just started using ubuntu from windows... Can someone recommend me a torrent client
<Ampelbein> dilruk: transmission is pretty good and installed by default.
<io> !info transmission | dilruk
<ubottu> dilruk: transmission (source: transmission): lightweight BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.13-0ubuntu8 (natty), package size 0 kB, installed size 20 kB
<Melior> ghsh: I was trying to aboid the disk load..
<dilruk> Thanks guys, but transmission is too simple...compared to utorrent on windows
<dilruk> what would u recommend for a utorrent fan?
<voicu> ktorrent
<psycho_oreos> qbittorrent
<ghsh> Melior: why
<Ampelbein> dilruk: azureus
<dilruk> voicu: that runs on kde right?
<voicu> dilruk: it's kde based but it can run on any desktop
<dilruk> Which one is native gnome?
<voicu> why does it have to be native gnome?
<Melior> ghsh: Enough diskload already. And if i have to do this for a really large amount of files, then it's pain in the ass :)
<dilruk> voicu: coz i dont wanna install the kde libs :)
<Melior> Funny thing is that fuse only give readonly, why not just execute as well?
<ghsh> Melior: agree -- then i would use tar
<voicu> ok :-?
<Melior> ghsh: Files are in rar already
<dilruk> how is qbittorrent
<dr_willis> dilruk,  it works.. most torrent clients work fairly well these days
<ghsh> Melior: yes then use unrar
<dr_willis> dilruk,  utorrent has a linux port. - web only interface.
<dilruk> dr_willis: i prefer a desktop app
<Melior> ghsh: Sure i know that's possible. But still prefer to not unrar.
<ghsh> dilruk: vuze or qtorrent
<dr_willis> dilruk,  dozens of clients out there.
<dr_willis> dilruk,  pick one try it.. move on if you dont like it. transmission works well for most people these days
<bannik> hey guys , I have a problem with my mouse, sometimes randomly the mouse goes wild and starts moving left and right all the time and clicking everything (sometimes goes top corner and multiply hits shutdown etc) and sometimes when it goes wild the monitor freezes I cant click anything until I click all the mouse buttons which sets it back to normal
<ghsh> Melior: yes told you how
<Aon> Hi all!
<dilruk> How about Deluge? anybody tried it?
<Aon> Where i can download Android Execution Environment?
<ghsh> Melior: k just figured it out
<dr_willis> !info deluge
<ubottu> deluge (source: deluge): bittorrent client written in Python/PyGTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-1ubuntu2 (natty), package size 20 kB, installed size 116 kB
<dr_willis> 116k - wonder what libs it uses.
<Melior> ghsh: Sorry i don't see what you mean? Files are in rar format. So cannot use tar..?
<Abhijit> is there any software to take care of ajenda of meeting, notes, minutes etc?
<dr_willis> tar does not do rar archives. -
<Aon> Where i can download Android Execution Environment?
<ghsh> Melior: you are lot in thought
<dr_willis> Aon,  perhaps ask in #android
<ghsh> Melior: lost
<bannik> anyone?
<Melior> ghsh: well it's possible in windows at least ;) Just hoping for the same in linux.
<ghsh> Melior: yes
<Bella> how do I get l;atest live cd to boot on a macbook?
<ghsh> Melior: it is
<linxeh> Bella: hold down C
<ghsh> Melior: there are many ways
<Melior> ghsh: which are?
<dr_willis> 'mc' lets me browse the contents of rar archives and copy things out...
<Bella> linxeh, it goes through boot scripts but when it starts x it goes black screen
<Bella> can't access tty's ect
<ghsh> Melior: well you said you can mount it but it has the wrong permisions
<linxeh> Bella: how long did you wait ?
<Melior> ghsh: right.
<ghsh> Melior: yes mc rocks and it uses rar and rar as back end
<linxeh> Bella: Its been a long time, but I seem to remember it giving me a black screen for several minutes the last time I tried (this would have been on 8.10 or 9.x I guess)
<Bella> linxeh, a LONG time
<ghsh> Melior: THAT"S WHAT I SAID
<Aon> Where i can download Android Execution Environment?
<Melior> ghsh/ dr_willis: Still need to extract the content though with mc /unrar
<linxeh> Bella: I'm downloading the 11.04 image now, as I want to try it on my recent macbook pro (so I can attempt to update my SSD firmware)
<linxeh> Bella: what macbook do you have?
<Bella> 2 or 3 years old... core 2 duo
<linxeh> is it running osx atm ?
<Bella> yeah
<linxeh> apple -> about this mac -> more information
<ghsh> Melior: exactly -- so as i said before
<dr_willis> Melior,  yes.. thats going to be the case..  thats abouit all i ever do with rars anyway
<linxeh> bella: it should give you a model identifier on the first page that comes up
<ghsh> Melior: you have them mounted just wrong permision
<linxeh> Bella: eg MacBook2,1 (mine is MacBookPro8,2, my older macbook is a 2,1)
<dr_willis> rar - used badly in so many ways.. :)
<Melior> ghsh: and how would you have done this to get right permissions? s: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=573307
<Bella> linxeh, 5,2
<linxeh> Bella: nice :)
<ghsh> Melior: mine would be neeter
<loufoque_> how can I enable icons on the nautilus right-click menu?
<linxeh> Bella: my parents have a 5,1 unibody which shares the same insides as yours pretty much - is yours a 2ghz or 2.13 ?
<ghsh> Melior: they use chmod and if you just copied it thats the error
<Melior> ghsh: I did just copy. But shouldn't it would as sudo user not matter what?
<PythonSnake> hi
<PythonSnake> help
<PythonSnake> it wont let me check  allow executing file as a program
<Abhijit> is there any software to take care of ajenda of meeting, notes, minutes etc?
<PythonSnake> please..
<ghsh> Melior:  it was a generic to "whom"
<loufoque_> Abhijit: evolution can do it
<PythonSnake> help?
<loufoque_> there are also extensions to thunderbird to deal with calendars
<barberan> hi
<ghsh> Melior:  also your post is a good clue
<loufoque_> PythonSnake: you need to be the owner of the file
<PythonSnake> loufoque_: how ?
<ghsh> you added a group and you are not the usr
<barberan> I've just installed new ubuntu 11.04, and I do not like it's GUI... I'd like to come back to general GNOME... how do I switch it ?
<oCean> !classic | barberan
<ubottu> barberan: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<Abhijit> loufoque_, ok
<PythonSnake> how to be owner ?
<PythonSnake> ?
<Markus_> Hi all! Its sex chat?
<Bella> linxeh, i have no idea, just want to know mint will boot on a macbook even with whatever options
<oCean> Markus_: this is ubuntu support
<dr_willis> PythonSnake,  clafiry what you are doing exactgly.  and what filesystem the file is on.
<ghsh> PythonSnake: chown
<Markus_> <oCean> oh good. And if i have ubuntu u help me with sex yes?
<PythonSnake> I want to run an exe with wine. I have to  allow executing file as a program but it won't let me.
<Bella> anyone, won't boot live on macbook 5,2
<dr_willis> PythonSnake,  copy the exe to your home dir.. and set its permissions.. or use the command line method -->   wine /path/to/whatever.exe
<Bella> <dr_willis> PythonSnake,  clafiry what you are doing exactgly.  and what filesystem the file is on.
<loufoque_> PythonSnake: only the owner or root can change the owner
<dr_willis> you CANT change the permissions of a single file thats on a cd/dvd/ntfs/vfat filesystem..   it has to be done via mount options
<loufoque_> I think
<ghsh> dr_willis: hahaha man chmod and chown
<ghsh> dr_willis: wrong
<dr_willis> ghsh,  ntfs-3g does not allow it.
<dr_willis> nor does ntfs , or vfat.. and you really cant cahgne permissions on optical media
<yaneq> how can i output the contents of a file to the command line and highlight lines that match a search criteria?
<dr_willis> ext2/3/4 - or whaever.. yes...  non-linux ones are the problem
<ghsh> dr_willis: yes but do what you want
<dr_willis> telling him to make it executable when the file is on an optical disk - is not going to work
<dr_willis> wine /path/to./whatever.exe  will  work in any case
<ghsh> <dr_willis
<oshekfeh> Hello, I installed ubuntu recent, but I have a problem with Wifi network adapter driver, I found the driver file but I don't know how can I install this driver, the adapter is intel 5100 agn?
<oCean> lilstevie: please disable the znc feature that changes your nick
<ghsh> <dr_willis> sun the djrfs whatever then jfs then  ext4
<Melior> Any reason why this command only works for sudo: read -r _ num _ < <(sort -r -t: -n -k1 test.txt); echo "${num#\#}"
<dilruk> i installed qbittorrent....when i minimized it dissapeared. how can i get it back
<dilruk> im on unity
<Melior> error is "-sh: syntax error near unexpected token `<'"
<dr_willis> dilruk,  disable the feature of it to minimize to the systemtray,  unity blacklists most programs from going there  now a days. to reduce clutter.  is one way
<dr_willis> dilruk,  or add it to the list of allowed apps to appear in the 'systray'
<dilruk> how can i allow it?
<pcypher> what was the name of that old web game where... I think the first level was to change the url to level two...
<oCean> pcypher: how is that an ubuntu issue?
<ghsh> dilruk>alt tab
<CodenameStrike> dr_willis: actually, even with the blacklisting cleared from Unity, some Qt apps has the annoying issue to be hidden after it finishes its task
<pcypher> Sorry Ocean...wrong window...
<CodenameStrike> e/g: Kget
<dr_willis> CodenameStrike,  lots of issues with lots of apps.. sadly
<dr_willis> dilruk,  http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html
<oshekfeh> Hello, I installed ubuntu recent, but I have a problem with Wifi network adapter driver, I found the driver file but I don't know how can I install this driver, the adapter is intel 5100 agn?
<dilruk> thanks i will take a look
<dr_willis> they never should of enabled that whitelist/blacklist feature.. it causes way to many issues.. or they should of made some 'grandfather systray' gizmo you could use.
<CodenameStrike> dr_willis: well with that the issue was apparently the app hides its tray icon when its idle, and has to be invoked from KDE's dropdown list of hidden tray icons
<CodenameStrike> in the tray
<dr_willis> Im not sure why  theres such a trend to change/hate/mess with the indicator-systray-stuff.
<CodenameStrike> dr_willis: like?
<CodenameStrike> well even if it wasn't enabled... I don't think the blacklist/whitelist problem applies to Qt apps
<CodenameStrike> well, some of them, anyway
<ghsh> <oshekfeh> man modprobe  and ismode
<oshekfeh> ghsh: ok thanks
<dr_willis> CodenameStrike,  they just basically broke many apps from even accessign it.. :)  why the trend to 'get rid of the left/right' menus, why no more animated icons.. why 'mono-color themes' buy default....
<dr_willis> you can install 'alternative' systray programs like trayer, and stalonetray  to make it a littel easier.
<Phylock> I have a problem with my webcams, i can only activate each of them once for each boot. Second time I try to start it I get a "select timeout". it doesn't matter(tried in vlc, opencv code, mplayer or fswebcam) in which program i start it, so i guess its a v4l2 problem. Any ideas how to continue?
<pRoV7x>  dr_willis: thank you, i resized the partitions the way i wanted by the Gparted after puting it on a USB flash memory, using the Universal USB Installer, just like you said, it's awesome, nothing went wrong.
<_dmk> hey, quick question: what does it mean if an original LiveCD from Cannonical stops in an black screen?
<dr_willis> _dmk,  whats yoru video chipset?
<_dmk> wait a minute :)
<ghsh> Phylock; so simple my friend
<dr_willis> Phylock,  you could try unload/reloading the module. but thats a bit of a dirty work around.
<_dmk> ok graphics card should be an x1950 pro 256mb
<ghsh> Phylock; just kill the pid
<ghsh> Phylock; and if thats a pain make script than when you exit it kills it
<_dmk> should be the Radeon R520 chipset
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<dr_willis> we need a factoid for that option.  its such a pain to explain how to enable it.
<root> quit
<Phylock> ghsh: cant find the pid, the program closes as it should.
<oCean> dr_willis: you can suggest one in query with ubottu
<ghsh> Phylock; ps -aux
<dr_willis> oCean,  just foind a decent thread on it --->   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<_dmk> ah yeah and the pc was working perfectly! now i shot my mbr and i am trying to get into the live cd to fix it
<dr_willis> with screenshots :)
<dr_willis> _dmk,  try enableing the nomodeset option - it may work -->  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<Blades> hello
<Blades> hi
<Phylock> ghsh: i tried a doing that before and after and run a diff, no new processes
<ghsh> Phylock; killall and kill -9
<ghsh> Phylock; so -- are they dead
<Phylock> ghsh: but i still doesn't know the PID, i cant see any new processes after running an application which uses v4l2, i just can't open the webcam vidio stream again until i have done a reboot
<ghsh> <Phylock my dumb teen freind then kill it
<pdeeg> Hi, there is any way i can upgrade mysql in ubuntu 10.10 to mysql/5.5.13 from pakages ?
<PythonSnake> dr_willis: I copied to home and changed but when I copy it again it changes its permission..
<dr_willis> Phylock,  unloading the webcam module, or the v4lin module might   reset it.
<dr_willis> PythonSnake,  try 'wine /path/to/the.exe'       that way you even see any error messages that may appear.
<_dmk> dr_willis ok problem: the live cd boots up gives me an magenta screen than a black screen with a cursor blinking in the top left edge
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<dr_willis> _dmk,  you saw the ioptions screens that url showed? enabled nomodeset via the f6 key?
<ghsh> dr_willis: none of that is like --- go help at #windows
<dr_willis> ghsh,  whatever....
<ghsh> dr_willis: LINUX
<PythonSnake> dr_willis: it worked !
<PythonSnake> thx
<dr_willis> PythonSnake,  if the installer works right. it should add an icon to the menus that launches the game.
<PythonSnake> dr_willis: how to kill a process ?
<PythonSnake> it froze
<dr_willis> PythonSnake,  ctrl-c in the terminal its running in., is one way.
<dr_willis> PythonSnake,  xkill in a differnt terminal, then click the offending window - is also a common way
<vimalg2> PythonSnake: kill <pid>
<vimalg2> else, kill -p <pid>
<_dmk> dr_willis i had to hit "any key". sorry didn't see that
<dr_willis> then theres use of the kill and killall commands.
<dr_willis> _dmk,  wheres that darn anykey! :)
<meera> which programm is best for ubuntu 10.4 + ipodtouch g3 for transfer photos?
<_dmk> dr_willis now testing the nomodeset via the f6 key
<vimalg2> PythonSnake: oops, i meant kill -9 <pid>
<_dmk> dr_willis :p
<oCean> dr_willis: do you have a minute for pm?
<dr_willis> You should really try the niormal kill, then -9 if kill fails. :) but xkill is easier to use
<dr_willis> oCean,  sure.
<PythonSnake> where is xkill ?
<dr_willis> wife is sleeping off her painpill
<RevSpecies116> Terminal ;)
<dr_willis> PythonSnake,  open a terminal.. run xkill
<gry> PythonSnake: Then click the window you want to kill.
<PythonSnake> thanks
<dr_willis> PythonSnake,  be carefull what window you click on once you see the skull with xkill.. it can kill the whole desktop
<dr_willis> right click to cancle xkill
<_dmk> dr_willis done, but i am also now in this black screen with the blinking cursor... but i will wait a few minut, probably my external cd is slow :p
<PythonSnake> lol
<_dmk> *minutes
<sayz> dr_willis: i agree with you absltly
<dr_willis> xkill - use with caution. :) thats why theres not an icon for it by default i imagine...
<dr_willis> 'i wonder what this icon does' , 'oh a skull how cute'  'oh my system crashed...'
<gry> dr_willis: Is there an icon for kill? :-)
<dr_willis> You could make one. ive seen  them on some disrtos
<gry> I see.
 * dr_willis makes a hocky mask icon for xkill.
<RevSpecies116> I've seen an xkill icon on DSL [DamnSmallLinux]
<dr_willis> makes a script that plays some horror movie music...
<gry> RevSpecies116: \o/
<xarth> bonjour
<gry> bonjour
<RevSpecies116> Good day, xarth - can we help
<RevSpecies116> ?
<_dmk> dr_willis any other suggestions?
<dr_willis> _dmk,  other then check your exact chipset of videocard and laptop on the forums and askubuntu.com - not really. theres just a lot of quirky issues with ati and nvidia  and some of the newer drivers/chipsets
<dr_willis> _dmk,  you may be able to install using the alternative installer cd..  that pc dosent have one of those 2 video card setups does it?
<gimpy1380> I'm tyring to VNC into a 10.04 box and I can see the desktop but I can't move or click anything even though I have the box checked to allow me to control it.  Any ideas why?
<Goliath> hey
<Goliath> does ubuntu deliver free installation cds?
<wols> not anymore
<RevSpecies116> Goliath: Not anymore
<elyawy> no sound in ubuntu on imac 9,1anyway to get a fix? and push it into an update?
<RevSpecies116> But check out your nearest LoCo group - they may help you out
<Goliath> RevSpecies116: LoCo?
<RevSpecies116> Local Community
<RevSpecies116> LoCo
<Goliath> oh
<dr_willis> book stores often have the various linux magazines that include disks as well.
<Goliath> RevSpecies116: i can install my systems. i was just curious how could ubuntu give free of charge cds
<RevSpecies116> For example, I am in New Zealand - so if I needed local support, I'd look out for the loco-nz :)
<Goliath> it seems canonical has really expanded
<dr_willis> Goliath,  they had lots of $$$ :)
<dr_willis> it was good marketing i guess to get a foot in the door sort of thing.
<RevSpecies116> Goliath: Canonical stopped Shipit with I believe 9.10
<dr_willis> I thought shipit stopped only recently.
<tsimpson> it stopped sometime after the last LTS I think
<dr_willis> i will confess.. i did get a few free cd's because i could. :)
<RevSpecies116> Nope - otherwise I'd have a 10.04LTS CD from Shipit
<sudokill> its nice to have official cd
<quiescens> effort
<tsimpson> but, it just became too expensive to keep shipping free CDs around the world...
<RevSpecies116> Your nearest LoCo's may hook you up with free CD's and stickers
<Goliath> ubuntu may some time frustrate more advanced linux users
<whiter> anyone know why i can't connect to for example port 2082?
<Goliath> but it has done a good job
<Goliath> at least versus os x and windows
<RevSpecies116> Goliath: Start http://loco.ubuntu.com/ <-- There :)
<dr_willis> its the old.. 'press forward with new innovations' or 'stick to what everyone knows' trap.
<RevSpecies116> Unity is the future of Ubuntu :)
<RevSpecies116> I cannot wait for 12.04LTS
<dr_willis> current trend in os's seem to be 'full speed ahead! who cares if we break old stuff....'
<ghsh> <whiter> firewall check with nmap winshark etc
<RevSpecies116> And Weyland in 14.04LTS
<whiter> ghsh, thanks, it was mobloquer
<Goliath> RevSpecies116: does canonical make money from giving support to companies?
<RevSpecies116> Yes
<dr_willis> they sell linux support to companies I thouight.. :)
<ghsh> :)
<RevSpecies116> But it does not make a 'profit'
<krisss117> hi, i have a problem, when i connect my TV to my laptop (on S-Video) i see the screen, but all screen shake
<_dmk> dr_willis i only have one graphic card. Ubuntu ran before: perfectly, but since yesterday my mbr is broken and i have to restore it.
<dr_willis> _dmk,  how did you break the mbr?
<RevSpecies116> krisss117: Is your TV an LCD or a old CRT?
<_dmk> dr_willis don't ask me, just wanted to boot my system up and then "no bootable device found: please insert a..."
<dr_willis> _dmk,  err. that could be the hard drive failed..
<_dmk> dr_willis hopefully not
<dr_willis> _dmk,  or your bios is not seeing the hds at all.
<dr_willis> i would check the bios first.
<_dmk> dr_willis checking...
<dr_willis> also some more basic linux live cd's may help check things out also.. a tiny-core-linux iso would at least let you see what hds are seen. and should work on any setup. (10mb download)
<gimpy1380> So no one has seen where VNC will let yu see the desktop but not change it?
<_dmk> dr_willis oh u are right no hdds in bios
<_dmk> dr_willis checing the cable, to be sure :p
<elyawy> i have no sound on ubuntu with my imac is there any fix?
<dr_willis> _dmk,  i had a weird case once. where the cable got 'cut' by a sharp edge on  the metal. cut one wire of the ide cable...
<dr_willis> took me forver to figure that out.
<dr_willis> sata at least seem a lot better designed :)
<gimpy1380> dr_willis: IDE?  Sweet, it's 1998 again!
<ChaosSaber> dr_willis, I can relate to that, had a fan that ate my cable once
<dr_willis> elyawy,  what kind of imac?
<dr_willis> ChaosSaber,  yep. been there also...
<elyawy> model 9,1
<dr_willis> 9.1 means nothing to me for an imac...
<dr_willis> ppc? intel?
<elyawy> intel
<dr_willis> there should be rather exetnsive forum posts on using ubuntu and macs.. you check there yet?
<dr_willis> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<wsagent> is ubuntu 10.10 a LTS version ?
<dr_willis> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<elyawy> i have already checked
<dr_willis> wsagent,  no. :)
<_dmk> dr_willis just plugged out and plugged in the sata and now it works
<_dmk> haha
<ChaosSaber> dr_willis, when I installed ubuntu some how I wiped my bootloader for win7 lol
<dr_willis> _dmk,  hot plugged? :)
<_dmk> thanks :p
<_dmk> dr_willis no :)
<dr_willis> ChaosSaber,  i let ubuntu handle the bootloading..
<ChaosSaber> yeah I learnt that the hard way lol
<wsagent> Thanks ubottu and dr_willis
<ChaosSaber> ended up having to reinstall on both drives
<dr_willis> _dmk,  the whole 'sata' hot plugging 'feature' seems  to be somthing that onece people talked about.. but ive never seen actually used.
<dr_willis> ChaosSaber,  on 2 hd setups. i keep grub on the linux hd.. and dont let it touch windows.
<ChaosSaber> mostly used for esata
<elyawy> but the fix is not good
<_dmk> dr_willis it will also not work in bios :p
<RevSpecies116> elyawy: Did you mean MAC9.1 or Ubuntu 9.10?
<dr_willis> esata - i ahve some of those also.. but it never seems to work. -   usb3 seems to be gaining foothold however.. thats good.
<elyawy> mac 9,1
<PythonSnake> Hi ChaosSaber
<PythonSnake> :)
<RevSpecies116> 9,1 is not a number :(
<RevSpecies116> 9.1?
<ChaosSaber> Im still rockin USB2.0 lol
<elyawy> yep
<dr_willis> ChaosSaber,  i got pcs with usb1 :)
<ChaosSaber> PythonSnake, hi
<_dmk> ok i am gone :p
<_dmk> cheers
<cba123> I have a mdadm raid5 on another machine.  When I copy from it with scp, I get a few MB/s, then it stalls, copying to it I have no issues.  Any ideas?
<elyawy> the first  2009 20 inch model
<ChaosSaber> Im runnin the last of 775 and don't really want to run i7
<RevSpecies116> Hmmm, I did not think MacOS9 was Intel based
<RevSpecies116> I thought DB Jobs converted to intel with MacOS X
<dr_willis> RevSpecies116,  as far as i know . its not...
<elyawy> not mac os 9
<dr_willis> I dont recall macs having #'s like that either.
<RevSpecies116> MacOS X = Mac OS 10 ;)
<elyawy> i know that
<osos> hi! Ubuntu doesn't recognize my scanner. It's an Epson Stylus DX4400. Device is recognized as a printer.
<dr_willis> I finally got rid of my only imacDV :)
<Yeti_69> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<dr_willis> osos,  is it a scanner/printer combo?
<elyawy> in all linux distributions there is no sound on this model
<osos> Does anyone know how to tackle this problem.
<osos> dr_willis: aye.
<RevSpecies116> elyawy: I'm not sure you are explaining the whole situation in a way we can help :(
<osos> connected through usb.
<RevSpecies116> You are running Ubuntu 9.10 on a Mac computer?
<dr_willis> osos,  check the linuxprinting.org site to see what it says about the device. it may need to be manually setup.
<osos> dr_willis: cheers, I'll do that.
<elyawy> no, i am running ubuntu 11.04 on my imac and the sound is not working , it is an intel imac from 2009 there is a fix on the ubuntu website but the sound is not as strong as it should be .
<RevSpecies116> Thanks, elyawy  - That gives us more info to help you with :)
<elyawy> i would also like to know if it is possible to push an update into ubuntu to fix that bug once and for all  :)
<RevSpecies116> elyawy: If you have a patch you want included in the next Ubuntu release [11.10], then as long as your code's copyright has been signed over to Canonical and it works, it should be included :)
<dr_willis> so the fix on the web site is not realy a fix?
<dr_willis> but the problem exists on other disrots and linux releases as well?
<elyawy> this problem exist on all linux distros i have tried
<elyawy> i don't have a patch  :(
<gry> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<gry> elyawy: you can file one and submit a patch if you like
<gry> elyawy: there's bugs.debian.org as well iirc
<dr_willis> or at least post a link to the 'fix' you have found.
<dr_willis> but if its affecting other disrots as well.. sounds like an alsa or kernel issue.
<elyawy> yep it is alsa actually (i think)
<Neohasreturned> Hi all noob here could someone tell me if there is a program that enables you to have a virtual cd drive a bit like daemon tools virtual drive by elby?
<dr_willis> Neohasreturned,  you can mount iso files to a directory. no special tools needed
<dr_willis> !loop
<dr_willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<dr_willis> theres also a front end to doing that i recall.
<tsimpson> Neohasreturned: that's built into linux, you don't need external software like in some other OS's
<dr_willis> dont expect disk-based copy protection to work with it however...
<Neohasreturned> dr_willis, Is there an easy way to do it?
<dr_willis> « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> »    is easy..
<dr_willis> :)
<Neohasreturned> tsimpson, I aint very familiar with terminal
<dr_willis> i forget the nautilus extension to add it to the menus..
<dr_willis> ive seen it done wher eyou right click on iso, and can mount it.
<tsimpson> Neohasreturned: there is gmountiso
<Neohasreturned> dr_willis, What I'm trying to do is test different distros in vbox without burning the isos
<RevSpecies116> Neohasreturned: Do you use the ubuntu Software Center, or Apt-get?
<Neohasreturned> gmountiso is that gui based?
<elyawy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Intel_iMac
<Neohasreturned> RevSpecies116, I use software centre
<tsimpson> Neohasreturned: yes, it's a GUI that just runs the commands for you in the background
<dr_willis> Neohasreturned,  vbox has that feature built in.. no need to do ANY of this ...
<Neohasreturned> tsimpson, Thanks for that
<tsimpson> true, you don't mount anything to use ISOs in vbox
<dr_willis> NeoBlaster,  you just add the iso to the vbox volume manager thing...    so you are going about this the wrong wauy :)
<Neohasreturned> dr_willis, I didn't realise it did that
<dr_willis> i test all these live cd's in vbox that way
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> vbox's interface is a little.. odd..
<Neohasreturned> dr_willis, Easier to use than vmware tho
<dr_willis> theres some icon that gets to the  disk manager thing.
<dr_willis> I gave up on vmware ages ago.
<Neohasreturned> dr_willis, I will try it thanks
<dr_willis> In vbox. you could use the menus and mount a cd/iso/ also.. then reboot vbox. that can work
<Neohasreturned> dr_willis, Thanks alot you wouldn't happen to know what is the best program to rip audio cds I have tried some and they rip very low or to WAV
<RevSpecies116> Audio CD Extractor, Neohasreturned - will rip to OGG's too :)
<dr_willis> Neohasreturned,  most are front ends to the command line tools..  so they can be cofngired to do what you want.
<dr_willis> or rip to wav. then convert to whatever.
<Neohasreturned> RevSpecies116, OGG's are very low quality though aren't they what I am trying to do is convert to 320kbs MP3 so I can transfer to my ipod
<dr_willis> it all depends on the options you tell it to use i imagine.
<Neohasreturned> dr_willis, I have come across programs that rip cds but only very low mp3 quality
<dr_willis> and they proberly have options you can pass to them for  higher quality.
<RevSpecies116> Incorrect, Neohasreturned - OGG's are actually very good - 160kbs has been scientifically shown to be the transparency threshhold
<dr_willis> I convert mine to mono. :) since im just playing them as ringtones on my phone...
<RevSpecies116> And by transparency - I mean up to the point the human ears cannot persever a difference from the original audio
<RevSpecies116> But if you are looking for lossless - rip to FLAC
<Neohasreturned> RevSpecies116, Do Ipods support OGG formats tho?
<dr_willis> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<RevSpecies116> Hmmm, Neohasreturned - that is something you could ask Steve Jobs?
<Neohasreturned> dr_willis, lol I like high quality music on my ipod without as much loss quality as flac lol
<Neohasreturned> RevSpecies116, I will just text him hang on lol
<dr_willis> i do have quiet a few of my cd's ripped to flacc.
<RevSpecies116> FLAC is lossless
<dr_willis> flac :)
<trancegeek> can someone help me with this? http://pastebin.com/RAT2RAvR
<RevSpecies116> FLAC has been scientifically been shown to be the exact same as ripping to wav
<ashugeek> hey is there any one who can guide me to create a dial up connection in ubuntu
<Neohasreturned> But Flac isn't supported on ipod and also converts to high sizes
<dr_willis> on my High end $10 pc speakers - i cant tell the differance..
<dr_willis> sounds like a flaw with the player if it cant support flac. :)
<RevSpecies116> Gosh, doesn't Mr Jobs like the Open Source codecs?
<Neohasreturned> RevSpecies116, I can see where your coming from because WAV files tend to be large
<tsimpson> Neohasreturned: so use rockbox on your ipod :)
<tsimpson> !rockbox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<dr_willis> trancegeek,  do you have an actual ubuntu question? or did you p[aste the wrong url?
<trancegeek> !offtopic | tsimpson
<ubottu> tsimpson: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Neohasreturned> tsimpson, It don't support my ipod I have a 5th generation one I use gtkpod to transfer music onto it
<tsimpson> trancegeek: no, it's not
<jragon> Can someone help me with this: http://pastebin.com/RAT2RAvR
<Neohasreturned> trancegeek, I am just getting software support for my ipod it isn't off topic
<RevSpecies116> trancegeek = jragon
<dr_willis> jragon,   You have an actual support question? or are you just trolling/pasteing the wrong url?
<jragon> Nah mate
<Revenant____> Can anyone help me? I'm using gnome3. My menus work fine and are themed, but my nm-applet menus are ugly. Why?
<wols> !ops please remove trancegeek and his sockpuppet jribas
<ubottu> wols: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_willis> Revenant____,  because gnome-3 is a work in progress.
<trancegeek> sockpuppet lol
<trancegeek> look at the whois jackass
<dr_willis> Revenant____,  the webupd8 site has some tips on using it.
<trancegeek> completely different ip's in different regions that are cable ip's which most likely aren't proxy servers
<Revenant____> dr_willis, would you personally be able to help me?
<trancegeek> use common sense bro
<gry> trancegeek: Keep it civil.
<dr_willis> Revenant____,  nope.
<dr_willis> Revenant____,  i dont use gnome3. never have.. (other then to look at it)  and its nto really supported under ubuntu yet.
<Revenant____> okay then
<dr_willis> Revenant____,  as i said. its very much a work in progress.. so issues are not supriseing
<Neohasreturned> RevSpecies116, In answer to your audio extracter program it only converts to low format
<dr_willis> which audio extracter program?
<Neohasreturned> dr_willis, When I used to use mint there was a program called preload which would speed up bootup and performance but I can't see it on here is there any other program you can think of?
<RevSpecies116> Perhaps you don't have gstreamer installed?
<cba123> I have a mdadm raid5, which thinks it has 2 failures.  It says one of the drives has a different superblock than the others, I'd really appreciate any help.  Here's a pastebin of my mdadm --detail http://pastebin.com/wczK41Cu /dev/sde1 is the drive that says it has a bad superblock
<Neohasreturned> RevSpecies116, gstreamer?
<wols> Neohasreturned: you don't what to do that
<solar_> Kello :3
<Neohasreturned> wols, How come?
<trancegeek> strike!
<dr_willis> Neohasreturned,  ive vaguly recall it mentioned befor. but never tried it or worried about it.
<solar_> --help
<oCean> trancegeek: stay on topic please and stop with the useless messages
<wols> oh, was thinking about prelinking. preload is a cache modifying program.
<dr_willis> could be preload is allready included.. i seemt o recall seeing some messges about it on boot up.
<Neohasreturned> dr_willis, it was called preload on mint so I would have thought beens mint was based on ubuntu
<wols> !info preload
<ubottu> preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-1 (natty), package size 34 kB, installed size 184 kB
<dr_willis> wols,  that may be it also.
<solar_> menu
<Neohasreturned> wols, It is called preload
<dr_willis> wols,  i recall those things being a big 'deal' a few years back.. everyone was messing with them.. then . now a days - its just stuff people dont bother with
<dr_willis> Neohasreturned,  package name is 'preload' it seems...
<RevSpecies116> sound-juicer
<Neohasreturned> RevSpecies116, I tried sound-juicer it weren't very good
<wols> dr_willis: stuff like this is just like back then it was with RAM and sex: both are better when they're not faked. in this case: get a SSD if you really must boot in seconds
<Neohasreturned> Does anyone recommend installing Fluendo codecs?
<honghong> what's this
<honghong> leaving
<dr_willis> Neohasreturned,  i dont see much point in not installing them.. :)
<dr_willis> theres the free versions of them. I always tell it to install during the initial install of the os
<dr_willis> honghong,  bye then...
<eselle1> hey, im not sure if this is the right place to ask, but is there any way to get 'find' to just return files, not directories
<cba123> I hate to be one of the people to keep asking, but can anyone please help me or at least point me to another channel where I can get help?  I have a lot of data on this raid, and don't want to do anyting else to risk losing it.  http://pastebin.com/wczK41Cu
<Neohasreturned> dr_willis, It appears I did when I installed Ubuntu but I am on software centre and come across and it shows use this source?
<wols> eselle1: -type f
<honghong> where are you from?
<y3ll05Ark> #antisec
<dr_willis> Neohasreturned,  no idea. ive never installed it afterwards
<eselle1> you are my hero wols
<Neohasreturned> it contains gstreamer?
<dr_willis> gstreamer is used by many things.. its not a codec i think exactly
<RevSpecies116> cba, how many drives failed?
<dr_willis> but gstreamer can use those codecs
<Neohasreturned> dr_willis, What is gstreamer?
<RevSpecies116> gstreamer is codecs
<solar_> How do i shoot web?
<PI_314> where are the system tools in unity, which can be found in gnome in the task bar on top of the screen?
<Neohasreturned> RevSpecies116, Is that why I couldn't change the conversion setting on sound-juicer?
<dr_willis> !gstreamer
<RevSpecies116> Possibly, Neohasreturned
<honghong> I'am a newer
<RevSpecies116> For example, the setting I have with sound-jucier on the mp3 listing is:
<gry> solar_: What are you trying to do?
<RevSpecies116> audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! lame name=enc mode=0 vbr-quality=6 ! id3v2mux
<RevSpecies116> Now, if I wanted better audio I would change vbr-quality=6 into vbr-quality=7 or vbr-quality=8
<Abhijit> solar_, ?? explain?
<Abhijit> welcome honghong
<solar_> gry: i cannot configure my Canon LBS3000 :<
<Neohasreturned> RevSpecies116, Does it not just have a drop down box to choose what settings you want?
<Abhijit> ahhh wec = web cam
<Abhijit> web*
<RevSpecies116> Doesn't work like that in Linux, Neohasreturned at all :)
<Neohasreturned> RevSpecies116, Gonna take me a while to get over my windows brainwashing I think
<dr_willis> rip to a lossless format , then reencode as you need to whatever your player wants...
<Neohasreturned> RevSpecies116, So how would I configure it to convert to mp3 32okbps
<solar_> Abhijit: ... and i'm trying to improve my negotiation skills :)
<solar_> oh well
<PI_314> does anyone know where the system tools - like network settings, encryption keys and so on - can be found in unity?
<RevSpecies116> For that, Neohasreturned, you have to venture into Terminal ;)
<Neohasreturned> RevSpecies116, When you say terminal its like watching a scary movie I have no idea how to use that thing
<Mion> abcde, rip to flac, then reencode to mp3/acc/whatever as needed
<solar_> quit
<solar_> exit
<solar_> escape
<Mion> /quit works better
<solar_> run away
<RevSpecies116> :) Neohasreturned :)
<solar_> thank u
<RevSpecies116> Actually, if you are patient AND have a lot of HDD space, I would recommend ripping to WAV with Sound-Juicer
<dr_willis> flac and wav should take up same space? or not. Ive never noticed.
<D-F3NS> hey folks, how can i easily check if my netbook is running with acpi or not? Im using ubuntu 11.04
<RevSpecies116> And then using sound-converter to encode them to 320kbs MP3's
<elyawy> so i guess i should go fill a bug report for alsa for my sound problem
<tsimpson> dr_willis: no, flac is compressed, just not lossy
<RevSpecies116> Just checked, and it allows CBR 320kbs
<lotuspsychje> whats the best app for printing labels in natty?
<dr_willis> tsimpson,  ok,  i was thinking one was compressed.
<RevSpecies116> FLAC = lossless compression
<Neohasreturned> RevSpecies116, What allows 320CBR
<RevSpecies116> sound converter - a gui
<Neohasreturned> RevSpecies116, So would I be better at converting to FLAC then using sound convertor to convert it to mp3 at 320CBR
<RevSpecies116> So it is a two step process - rip to Lossless, and convert to 320kbs MP3 :)
<RevSpecies116> Yep, exactly, Neohasreturned
<dr_willis> what if i want 649kbs ! :)
<RevSpecies116> A bit convoluted, but it gets you there in the end
<Neohasreturned> dr_willis, Then convert to flac lol
<dr_willis> what if i want 640000000 kbs ! :)
<RevSpecies116> iPods only handle up to 320kbs - I looked it up ;)
<Neohasreturned> RevSpecies116, Is there a lossless format in sound-juicer?
<dr_willis> I want my Kenny G. collection to sound as good as it can.
<Neohasreturned> RevSpecies116, They dont they can tolerate apple lossless
<shaibn> Hello :) I want to run a find, on all the files that changed in the past 24 hours, but *didn't change* in the past 30min. Is this Ok: find /path/to/directory -type f -cmin +30 -mtime -1
<dr_willis> sound-juicer may show/hide options depending on what support tools you have installed.
<RevSpecies116> Yep - choose CD Quality lossless (.flac type)
<dr_willis> bbl - off to the store.
<Neohasreturned> dr_willis, kenny g lol. sound-juicer option how do you mean?
<RevSpecies116> In sound juicer, there should be a pull down menu and in that menu should be:
<d5418007> hi!
<RevSpecies116> CD Quality lossless (.flac type)
<Cuzzie_> exit
<RevSpecies116> (in preferences)
<Neohasreturned> RevSpecies116, Yeah I can see that then once that has copied I then use sound converter?
<RevSpecies116> Then in sound converter (my version is 1.5.3)
<RevSpecies116> edit->preferences
<Neohasreturned> Yeah I am in sound converter preferences it allows CBR but don't let you set the size?
<RevSpecies116> Then: Format: MP3, Bitrate: Constant CBR, Quality: insainly high
<RevSpecies116> Insanely High = 320kbs
<shaibn> or maybe this would be better: find /var/lib/psa/dumps/1/1 -type f -cmin -600 -mtime -1
<Neohasreturned> RevSpecies116, Thanks your a life saver. Just one quick question are you familiar with k3b at all?
<RevSpecies116> That is a CD burner?
<RevSpecies116> I don't use KDE programmes [loyal to GNOME ;) ]
<Neohasreturned> RevSpecies116, Yeah for some reason it doesn't allow me to burn audio cds?
<Neohasreturned> RevSpecies116, I love gnome too but heard k3b is the best program
<RevSpecies116> I use Brasero to burn my CD's - seems to do the job I want it to :)
<Neohasreturned> RevSpecies116, I just thought it was strange why it didn't burn my mp3's lol I have just googled and you can configure sound-juicer to convert mp3 to 320kbps lol
<RevSpecies116> Do you have to change something in that long line of text?
<RevSpecies116> audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! lame name=enc mode=0 vbr-quality=6 ! id3v2mux  <--- Change something in this mess to something better?
<Neohasreturned> audio/x-raw is starts with
<Neohasreturned> RevSpecies116, Done it that was easy just copied and pasted it lol
<RevSpecies116> LOL - :)
<Neohasreturned> RevSpecies116, Have you got yours set to 320kbps or would you like me to copy and paste it for you?
<RevSpecies116> I have Android - so I use OGG :)
<Neohasreturned> RevSpecies116, Fair enough was just trying to be helpful back lol
<RevSpecies116> LOL - appreciated Neohasreturned :) But payment in return is coming back into this room several times and helping others in need :)
<RevSpecies116> You never know, I may need audio help in the future with conversion - and I may have to turn to you Neohasreturned  ;)
<D-F3NS> hey folks, how can i check if my netbook is running with acpi and its working properly? (ubuntu 11.04)
<Neohasreturned> RevSpecies116, I will help if I can but like I say my knowledge lay with windows lol you any good at getting windows games to work?
<RevSpecies116> I use windows for my gaming needs ;)
<RevSpecies116> LOL - even I haven't come away fully from the teat ;)
<Neohasreturned> RevSpecies116, I have fully migrated but I have a game I love on windows
<RevSpecies116> WineHQ AppDB may help you with that one?
<RevSpecies116> http://appdb.winehq.org/ :)
<Neohasreturned> RevSpecies116, Wine isn't very good tried it before lol
<Neohasreturned> RevSpecies116, Plus I think this game has directx
<lulu> hi
<lulu> i just installed natty in my laptop and when i boot i drop to BusyBox with (initramfs) prompt
<Neohasreturned> RevSpecies116, Apparantly it works with wine?
<lulu> i can login if after about 5 min, i type exit
<lulu> but how can i fix that?
<RevSpecies116> Neohasreturned: They just released an update [as they always do] for WINE - more DX9 stuff integrated :)
<Neohasreturned> RevSpecies116, Its alot of terminal configuring tho only problem
<RevSpecies116> Unfortunately yes :)
<Neohasreturned> RevSpecies116, I did try playing games in vbox before but for some reason they dont work in it
<RevSpecies116> Neohasreturned: to get #D support in vbox, you need to add the 'guests addon'
<RevSpecies116> #D = 3D ;)
<rofecoxib> to the best of my understanding i need to edit run levels to activate the xserver without a display manager at boot before login. what is the best way to go about this? i see a lot of files in /etc/init.d/ but it's all greek to me
<rofecoxib> *runlevels
<Neohasreturned> RevSpecies116, Yeah I did all that I don't think vbox works with directx
<arunkumar413> i'm using vodafone's ZTE k3570-z 3G usb modem to connect to net using network manager. But i have to unplug and plug the device several times before establishing a connection.i want to connect in a single dial. Here is the syslog about the connection http://pastebin.com/kUvZrVsE
<Osmodivs> Hello. Why everytime I login to Ubuntu 11.04, it asks me for my Keyring Pasword 3 times? I have set it up to remember the password, but still asks me my password, Whats wrong with Ubuntu, is there a way to fix this annoying issue?
<RevSpecies116> Ahhhh :(
<magpii> i am having major issue with banshee media player. everytime it opens up a music file, terminal window opens and just keeps on opening everytime i close it. after i close it so many times, it spams my desktop with terminal windows
<RevSpecies116> arunkumar413: Ubuntu 10.04?
<rofecoxib> 1432 people in here not one person can help?
<Neohasreturned> RevSpecies116, IS there much diff between 10.04 and 10.10?
<RevSpecies116> rofecoxib: Sorry, it is all greek to me, too :)
<RevSpecies116> Neohasreturned: Yes and no :)
<Neohasreturned> rofecoxib, I would help if I could
<Neohasreturned> RevSpecies116, Looks wise?
<rofecoxib> RevSpecies116: lets find us a greek and force him to explain to us
<arunkumar413> RevSpecies116: ubuntu 11.04
<RevSpecies116> Yes as in less sopport time, changed GUI, and improoved Kernal
<magpii> i am a noob when it comes to computers sorry rof
<RevSpecies116> Oh, between 10.04LTS and 11.04 there are huge differences :)
<RevSpecies116> 11.04 is not LTS
<Cradam> 12.04 is LTS
<magpii> someone tell me how to stop terminal window spamming my desktop whenever i open banshee media player please?
<RevSpecies116> bummer, arunkumar413 - that device is meant to work out of the box in 11.04 :(
<RevSpecies116> 12.04 will be LTS, yes - that will be my next version of Ubuntu I install
<kreshnik> hi
<RevSpecies116> Currently sticking with 10.04LTS here
<kreshnik> ciao
<jll> 11.04 is not even at the alfa stage and it has a lot of problems. why release something that's not going to work right? lol
<Neohasreturned> RevSpecies116, I didn't like 11.04
<RevSpecies116> 11.04 was a testbed for a few things - the kinks will be worked out by April 2012 :)
<Neohasreturned> I am using 10.10
<arunkumar413> RevSpecies116: its working and i'm able to connect but i have to unplug and plug several times to coonect. some times i have to do it for an hour
<pythonirc1012> when i ssh to my machine at work using ssh, the pine terminal is one line shifted up...any ideas how to fix this? I tried set TERM=vt100... didnt work
<RevSpecies116> arunkumar413: that is not my idea of working 'out of the box' - I'd be pulling my hair out if I was you :( I am sorry, though, I don't know how to help with that particular issue
<pythonirc1012> ok, setenv fixed it, thanks
<Neohasreturned> RevSpecies116, Can you tell me whether on your sound juicer where it has settings it has Identify first?
<arunkumar413> RevSpecies116: can you figure out the cause by looking at the syslog?
<RevSpecies116> arunkumar413: I took a look at the log on pastebin you posted - I can't interpret the issue :(
<RevSpecies116> Neohasreturned: Identified? you mean out of the box? I think I have about 7 options
<RevSpecies116> With two of those option being useless for me - voice lossy and voice lossless
<Neohasreturned> where it says gstreamer pipeline
<RevSpecies116> ohhh, Neohasreturned mine doesn't say anything abou the gstreamer pipeline [that I can see], do I need to dig deeper?
<RevSpecies116> Oh, I see it now :)
<RevSpecies116> The gstreamer pipeline is that stuff:
<Neohasreturned> audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! lame name=enc mode=0 vbr-quality=6 ! id3v2mu
<RevSpecies116> audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! lame name=enc mode=0 vbr-quality=6 ! id3v2mux  <--- Change something in this mess to something better?
<Neohasreturned> does it say anything before audio/x?
<Osmodivs> Hello. Why everytime I login to Ubuntu 11.04, it asks me for my Keyring Pasword 3 times? I have set it up to remember the password, but still asks me my password, Whats wrong with Ubuntu, is there a way to fix this annoying issue?
<D-F3NS> magpii, get rid of banshee, it just sucks. use audacious
<RevSpecies116> Nope - just starts with 'audio/....... blah blah'
<Neohasreturned> RevSpecies116, thanks i did it right i think
<RevSpecies116> but if you want 320kbs, I think the vbr part needs to be cbr
<Neohasreturned> audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! lame name=enc bitrate=320 ! id3v2mux
<RevSpecies116> Ahhh, there you have it
<RevSpecies116> :)
<sourabh> hi
<sourabh> there
<Abhijit> hi SoulRaven
<Abhijit> hi sourabh
<sourabh> hi abhijit
<Neohasreturned> RevSpecies116, making notes so i remember in future lol
<sourabh> whats going on ?
<RevSpecies116> Notes are always good, Neohasreturned - because you may need to do this again when you next update from 10.10 to 12.04LTS ;)
<Abhijit> sourabh, offtopic in #ubuntu-offtopic
<RevSpecies116> sourabh - how can we help?
<sourabh> oh sorry
<Neohasreturned> RevSpecies116, i wont i dont like the new interface lol
<sourabh> well i just downloaded and installed ubuntu
<RevSpecies116> Did you know the normal interface from 10.10 is included in 11.04?
<RevSpecies116> Ubuntu Classic ;)
<zeddd> yup
<zeddd> login screen <3
<sourabh> yes
<Neohasreturned> RevSpecies116, really i just saw this buggy system lol
<sourabh> did anybody knows how to install LAMP
<zeddd> im not the only one who finds the new interface rubbish, am i?
<RevSpecies116> Neohasreturned: I cannot disagree with that statement
<Neohasreturned> zeddd, it sucks
<RevSpecies116> 11.04 is on the unstable side
<zeddd> :D
<Abhijit> !lamp | sourabh
<ubottu> sourabh: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<zeddd> anyways can someone help me with a matter?
<Neohasreturned> 10.10 is good
<Osmodivs> Hello. Why everytime I login to Ubuntu 11.04, it asks me for my Keyring Pasword 3 times? I have set it up to remember the password, but still asks me my password, Whats wrong with Ubuntu, is there a way to fix this annoying issue?
<zeddd> im trying to get some drivers for a webcam working
<Neohasreturned> whats 10.04 like RevSpecies116
<RevSpecies116> I love 10.04LTS - so very stable
<RevSpecies116> But it is an LTS - so it really has to be
<sourabh> thanks
<Neohasreturned> zeddd, have you trued updating hrdware drivers?
<zeddd> im following some guide atm
<PythonSnake> is 10.04 or 11.04 better ?
<zeddd> installed some source
<Neohasreturned> RevSpecies116, isn't 10.10 stable?
<PythonSnake> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<RevSpecies116> python - checks and balances.
<Osmodivs> Hello. Why everytime I login to Ubuntu 11.04, it asks me for my Keyring Pasword 3 times? I have set it up to remember the password, but still asks me my password, Whats wrong with Ubuntu, is there a way to fix this annoying issue?
<RevSpecies116> For example, I cannot run a 3G USB modem from Vodafone in 10.04LTS
<sourabh> hay anybody knows python here?
<RevSpecies116> but with kernal updates to 11.04, it runs out of the box
<jrib> sourabh: #python for help writing python
<RevSpecies116> but with 11.04, you get other changes - unstable-ness
<dall> hello
<PythonSnake> hi
<RevSpecies116> so it really is checks and balances
<PythonSnake> is 11.04 or 10.04 better ?
<RevSpecies116> 10.04LTS from a stability point of view
<sudokill> everyone asks that
<oCean> Please keep the general discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic, and this for support purposes
<dall> what server do i have to use to update the time of my ubuntu ?
<dall> ntpudate {server}
<RevSpecies116> 11.04 for the 'futureproof' point of view
<dall> what server?
<dall> *ntpdate
<Neohasreturned> RevSpecies116, what you think of mint?
<oCean> Neohasreturned: that is offtopic here, thanks
<RevSpecies116> Did Osmodivs leave? I was about to tell him that is not a bug but a security feature
<Neohasreturned> Sorry oCean
<oCean> Neohasreturned: welcome to discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic though
<sudokill> RevSpecies116, yes he left
<RevSpecies116> In recent times, the only other distro I've tried is TinyCore - Linux in 10MB's is fun ;)
<dall> ??
<Gethiox> Is it possible to block text mode in ubuntu? Same as ctrl + alt + L in Gnome.
<wols> Gethiox: it's always "blocked". you need a username and password to log in
<PAB> What is hte concurrency level (i.e. the --jobs variable in make)  for an 8 thread CPU (i7- 2600k)? I want to use 8. Too many could lead in a conflict, too less wouldn't use entire power of the CPU. Right?
<sudokill> PAB use -j9
<sudokill> recommended to use 1 more
<PAB> sudokill: thx
<sudokill> you can use -j100 if u like
<Terabyte> how do i find out my lan ip (192.168.1.?
<sudokill> ifconfig
<Terabyte> ifconfig didn't look much like that number, it was 10,0.2.15
<Terabyte> it's in a virtual machine
<sudokill> ah ok
<dianna> can someone help me to find a svp password on my w500
<wols> dianna: svp password?
<sudokill> Terabyte, idk much about VM but maybe u need to use that command on the host
<wols> Terabyte: that's nortmal for VBox NAT setting
<coz_> hey all
<wols> dianna: do you mean the thinkpad supervisor password?
<petsounds> hi coz_
<dianna> yes
<wols> dianna: not possible
<coz_> petsounds,  hey guy
<wols> dianna: only posssible with soldering and a new chip
<dianna> is there any proffesional to do it
<dianna> i will pay
<Terabyte> wols but i have 2 vm's and they both have the same IP, how will i talk to one of them>
<iceroot> Terabyte: you cant have the same ip more then once in the same network
<cesc39> hey guys I know is off-topic but in #xchat nobody is talking... how do I reply to someone using his nickname... without having to type it? I'm using xchat irc client.
<sudokill> cesc39, press tab after typing first few letters
<wols> dianna: yes there are. lenovo will do it too if you can prove it's your thinkpad
<wols> dianna: but that is not a ubuntu related topic
<iceroot> cesc39: write the first characters of the name then hit tab
<iceroot> cesc39: also working on the shell
<wols> Terabyte: don't use NAT networking then
<cesc39> sudokill, thanks
<cesc39> works!
<dianna> ok thanks
<cesc39> iceroot, thanks
<Terabyte> i don't follow what i have to do to be able to get these two vms to talk to each other
<GamePlay3r> hello
<GamePlay3r> just finished install ubuntu 11.04
<GamePlay3r> do people genrally prefer unity over gnome3
<Ganymede> I'm having trouble with using gnome-screensaver to lock my session after 6 minutes of inactivity. I see gnome-screensaver in "ps aux" and I believe it's configured to lock my screen after 6 minutes of inactivity but it just appears to do nothing. My session is unlocked after six minutes of inactivity. I'm using openbox-session as my desktop.
<technicolor> Hello?
<max__> hi
<technicolor> :)
<Durga> ahoihoi useres
<max__> Anyone know any good video playing software that can play videos at slower or faster speeds without distorting the audio
<technicolor> i lost my taskbar :S, i dunno how to put it back? :S
<max__> lol
<max__> been there
<technicolor> please help :(
<max__> do you have the top taskbar
<technicolor> nope
<coz_> max__,   vlc should be able to
<Durga> i got a question may i can ask you here
<max__> so you do not have any bars at the top or bottom
<technicolor> nope,
<coz_> max__,  just hit t he + or -  keys on the keypad
<max__> coz_: thanks, i am going to try that
<Durga> ubuntu crashes when i play movies or streams after a time
<Durga> and it also crashes when i play music
<coz_> max__,  open synaptic  search for vlc and install all of the vlc packages
<coz_> max__,  also make sure you have all of the codecs installed
<Durga> its may because of the audio drivers
<technicolor> the last time i did was uninstall compiz, and the next time i start the pc, the taskbar and unity is gone :S
<Terabyte> i have ubuntu server with auto updates enabled... when will it update?
<max__> technicolor: im trying to remember one sec
<Durga> doono im pretty new in ubuntu
<Durga> ill take a look
<technicolor> thank you, max__ :)
<max__> technicolor: try this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/lost-your-kde-taskbar-and-how-to-recover-it-486803/
<MadHaTTer666> technicolor rainbow
<technicolor> ty max__
<technicolor> lol MadHaTTer666
<max__> technicolor: did it work?
<Durga> max did you know about the crash problem while playing sound?
<MadHaTTer666> :D
<max__> Durga: no
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Durga> where can i find a crash log?
<Durga> to post it somewhere
<MadHaTTer666> event viewer XD
<max__> Durga: not sure
<Durga> /var/log/?
<BluesKaj> yes
<max__> i got lucky with tech's question, not really an expert here
<Durga> oic
<technicolor> max__: have to restart first :S
<max__> technicolor: ok good that you got that far, i didn't have the option when i right clicked
<Durga> ubuntu is nice but its not useable when it crashes all the time when i play a movie or listen to music
<tuxx_> hey guys..
<tuxx_> why does ubuntu 11 only initialize my eth0 after i log in to gnome
<tuxx_> i dnot even want gnome.. i just want a console
<tuxx_> i have to manually run dhclient eth0 from console to get my interface up and running
<tuxx_> the file /etc/init.d/networking has been removed too
<max__> coz_: this works perfect thanks
<coz_> max__,   excellent :)
<Durga> ill take a look at the german channel have a nice day
<tuxx_> i added auto eth0 to my /etc/network/interfaces
<kermit_frog> what should i use for file sharing from windows to ubuntu?
<tuxx_> doesnt seem to work though
<tuxx_> ok i fixed it..
<tuxx_> thanks for nothing you dumb pricks
<lulu> hi
<technicolor> max__: it didnt work :(
<lulu> does anyone know why i drop to busybox every time i log in? i recently installed ubuntu natty... and i have to wait for ages and type "exit" to be able to get the login screen
<Haw> Hey everyone, I downloaded a game, named auteria. And I didn't get it installed (I downloaded a archiv (.tar file) and used the archiemanager now I have a lot of files ut no .exe file. And this isn'ta sourcecode so I can't use the installation for source code (I think)
<kermit_frog> does it have a readme?
<Haw> yeah, but I can only read some libraries I have to install. But I don't know where I can fin this librarys.
<kermit_frog> where did you download from?
<Haw>   - Install the requiered libaries
<Haw> http://www.auteria.com/index.php?c=download
<Haw> I never installed a game without wine or the Software-Center.
<kermit_frog> let me look at the package... 1 sec
<Haw> thx a lot
<kermit_frog> you have it extracted right?
<kermit_frog> Haw, extract archive into a folder on your desktop
<Haw> desktop? Okay.
<kermit_frog> or wherever you want it
<Haw> I'll copy the extracted folder.
<Haw> hm fine than it's done ^^
<kermit_frog> ok now open terminal
<BluesKaj> Haw, have you read the readme in the extracted folder
<kermit_frog> yes
<kermit_frog> he said he did
<Rigin> hello
<Haw> yes I readed it. but I didn't know where I get these "neccessary" libraries. or what a librarie is. terminal is open.
<BluesKaj> Haw, you will need an app called build-essential as well
<kermit_frog> copy and paste cd Desktop
<kermit_frog> and then cd to whatever you named your folder
<Rigin> how can we install applications on ubuntu
<oCean> !software | Rigin
<ubottu> Rigin: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Osmodivs> Rigin,  Google it
<oCean> Osmodivs: never helpful
<Osmodivs> XD
<bt> !find lubuntu-rc.xml
<ubottu> Package/file lubuntu-rc.xml does not exist in natty
<Osmodivs> Just kiddin'
<BluesKaj> Osmodivs, we're not here to tell ppl to google
<Osmodivs> BluesKaj, I said "I am just kiddin'"
<kermit_frog> Haw: you cd'd to the folder on your desktop?
<Haw> Yes I am in the folder.
<Rigin> dont know
<Haw> Where the readme is.
<Rigin> i am new to ubuntu
<oCean> Rigin: what is your questioin?
<kermit_frog> ok now type: ./auteria
<oCean> *question
<Osmodivs> ¡question
<Osmodivs> |question
<kermit_frog> *in terminal
<Osmodivs> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Osmodivs> there you go
<Haw> Oh so easy?
<kermit_frog> did it run?
<Osmodivs> Rigin,  Use the Ubuntu Software Center
<Haw> Thanks a lot it works ^^
<Haw> And I had thought I have to install something.
<kermit_frog> and just follow the same steps to run it again
<Rigin> ok
<omry> j #eclipsre
<omry> j #eclipse
<Rigin> how can we install templates in computer
<Rigin> pls help
<Rigin>  how can we install templates in computer
<Rigin>  pls help
<kermit_frog> which templates?
<Rigin> templates showing in  desktop
<Rigin> templates showing in  desktop
<Rigin> while left click
<edbian> I think you mean right click
<Rigin> ya
<gimpy1381> I'm trying to set up a media center but when I connect it to my TV it won't go above 640x480 4:3.  The nvidia settings manager won't let me change it to something higher, why?
<Rigin> in create document
<kermit_frog> Rigin: 1 second
<Rigin> ok
<Rigin> i will wait 4 u
<kermit_frog> Rigin, I dont know if this is the only way, but go to your home folder, then the templates folder, then right click, create new document, make it, save it.
<dassouki> i installed ubuntu on a virtualbox, but it started gnome instead of unity by default
<dassouki> how can I change that ?
<Ganymede> dassouki, If you're on a Windows host, install VBox guest additions to Ubuntu and enable 3D acceleration in machine settings.
<Rigin> i will wait 4 u
<dassouki> Ganymede: i'm on a mac host and i just enabled 3d acceleration; hoever, after installing ubuntu
<kermit_frog> Rigin: see above for directions ;)
<BluesKaj> gimpy1381, what kind of connection from your pc/laptop to the tv , and what type of tv ?
<gimpy1381> BluesKaj: New TV, was working with the old one.  Old one was connected with composite video, running VGA right now on the new TV.
<Rigin> i will try now
<Haw> okay bye thx a lot again.
<BluesKaj> new tv has vga inputs ?  then it could be restricting the resolution , what kind of new tv?
<BluesKaj> gimpy1381, ^
<gimpy1381> BluesKaj: Toshiba 46SL417U...seems silly to limit the res since VGA can go much higher.
<Rigin> it is succesfull
<Rigin> thank a lot kermit_frog
<kermit_frog> not a problem
<BluesKaj> gimpy1381, vga inputs on tv sets are not meant for hidef resolution , the hdmi and component inputs are though
<gimpy1381> BluesKaj: VGA gets much higher even on cheap monitors, why not a TV?  I know, HDMI comes next week with a new video card.
<Rigin> how a tv tuner card can be configured in ubuntu
<Rigin> pls help
<Dice-Man> is it installed ?
<BluesKaj> gimpy1381, yeah, I use nvidia pci card with dvi>hdmi cable connected to a panasonic 42" plasma , which I'm chatting on right now\
<Rigin> no
<BluesKaj> Rigin, which tv tuner card?
<Rigin> tech-com
<Dice-Man> Rigin: what's the reference ?
<lulu> hi everyone, does anyone know why i drop to busybox every time i log in? i recently installed ubuntu natty... and i have to wait for ages and type "exit" to be able to get the login screen
<Rigin> i did'nt get u
<BluesKaj> Rigin, usb stick type ?
<Rigin> ya
<Rigin> usb stick
<BluesKaj> Rigin, we nedd to know the model number etc
<yeats> lulu: try booting into recovery mode and see if there's a log message where it hangs
<Rigin> te-9y-T6
<BluesKaj> !pm | Rigin
<ubottu> Rigin: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Rigin> ok
<Rigin> sorry
<bt> Rigin, have you tried http://www.mythtv.org/?
<Rigin> no
<Rigin> i will try it now
<bt> Rigin, my usb tuner worked "out-of-the-box" with it
<Rigin> i have started downloading mythtv
<Rigin> i feel ubuntu is very slow
<Rigin> while using internet and hearing music
<BluesKaj> !tvtime | Rigin
<Rigin> what is the soluutions for making system faster
<Rigin> what
<Rigin> i didn't get u
<BluesKaj> !info tvtime | Rigin
<ubottu> Rigin: tvtime (source: tvtime): television display application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-6.1ubuntu2 (natty), package size 667 kB, installed size 2000 kB
<Rigin> i didn't get u BluesKaj
<Rigin> ok
<Rigin>  i got it
<halvors> Ubuntu 11.04 is the has the must buggy GUI i've ever seen :(
<BluesKaj> mythtv is  good too , but tvtime is easier to setup
<iceroot> halvors: feel free to use another gui
<yeats> !classic | halvors
<ubottu> halvors: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<acidix> hello
<halvors> I know.
<Rigin> hello
<halvors> But why is Unity so buggy?
<yeats> !ot | halvors
<ubottu> halvors: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<acidix> is there someone from romania ?
<Rigin> no
<acidix> :((
<MadHaTTer666> wtf night ppl
<halvors> This is a support question.
<rypervenche> !ro | acidix
<iceroot> !ro | acidix
<ubottu> acidix: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<halvors> How fix the buggy Unity?
<oCean> MadHaTTer666: control your language
<halvors> It hungs every hour.
<iceroot> halvors: create bugs
<MadHaTTer666> language?
<gimpy1381> halvors: Use gnome instead?
<iceroot> halvors: thats the best way to solve problems you face
<halvors> So why is Unity default and not gnome?
<iceroot> halvors: because canocial want it that way
<oCean> halvors: this is not the channel for general discussion
<Rigin> stop all unnessecary comments
<Rigin> talk about about technical things only
<MadHaTTer666> what is language?
<Rigin> stop all unnessecary comment
<Neohasreturned> Hi could someone tell me the best program to backup my programs?
<oCean> MadHaTTer666: acronyms such as wtf are not welcome in this channel
<iceroot> !best | Neohasreturned
<ubottu> Neohasreturned: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<iceroot> Neohasreturned: also why you need to backup your programs? maybe you mean your settings and personal data?
<Neohasreturned> iceroot, Well in mint there was a backup program which used to create a list so I could restore programs easily but there isn't one in Ubuntu
<Davidius> Anyone here know alot about package management? Im getting an error wjhen trying to update
<iceroot> !clone | Neohasreturned
<ubottu> Neohasreturned: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Davidius> something about unfinished packages
<iceroot> !clone | Davidius
<ubottu> Davidius: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<iceroot> Davidius: ah sorry wrong nick
<Davidius> LOL no worries
<iceroot> Davidius: you want to upgrade your packages? what is the output of "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<Davidius> I dont want to do a distro upgrade just update my packages
<iceroot> Davidius: thats what i posted
<Davidius> I have update manager which I think comes from Mint
<nijabo> V
<iceroot> Davidius: dist-upgrade is NOT upgrading the distribution to a higher level, just installing sec-updates
<iceroot> Davidius: you are using mint?
<Davidius> nope using a variant of Ubuntu PinguyOS
<iceroot> Davidius: then this is not the correct channel
<iceroot> Davidius: this is ubuntu-support only
<Davidius> I thought the sudo apt-get dist-upgrade would bering me from maverick to narwahl
<iceroot> Davidius: no
<Davidius> yes and after a week of being in the right room they directed me here
<Davidius> besides its the same OS
<iceroot> Davidius: if you are not using ubuntu this is not the correct place
<Davidius> it just comes packaged with different programs
<iceroot> Davidius: as i said, this is not the correct channel
<Davidius> Is there anyone bar iceroot here who is willing to help and not be such a distro snob
<cmaxwell> what was your question?
<oCean> Davidius: no, it is not supported here
<Davidius> its Ubuntu plus extra shit with nothing changed but just packages added on the ISO
<oCean> Davidius: and control your language in this channel
<ikonia> Davidius: drop the language
<Jake7> Question: What is the compatibility status of 11.04 on a Asus Eee PC 1000? Ubuntu only shows compatibility to 10.04 LTS
<ikonia> Davidius: the rule here is we do not support non-official distros
<ikonia> Davidius: ubuntu plus is a non-official distro
<Davidius> oCean if you think you have cause to kick me for using the word snob then do so but dont threaten me
<Milossh> ikonia, may I ask why that username?
<Milossh> that is an archaic name for women from where I'm from
<ikonia> Milossh: not really on topic for this channel, and quite a long/boaring story
<Milossh> ok
<Jake7> Question: What is the compatibility status of 11.04 on a Asus Eee PC 1000? Ubuntu only shows compatibility to 10.04 LTS
<seachcoz_> hi
<seachcoz_> is coz_ here
<Ganymede> Does anyone know a good screenlocker for openbox-session that will lock the screen after six minutes of inactivity? xscreensaver's lock is horrendously ugly and gnome-screensaver's lock looks good but I can't get it to actually...lock after six minutes of inactivity.
<dr_willis> why does looks actually matter? :)
<Melvis> you could try xflock4 from xfce
<dr_willis> i thought you selexted the screensaver to use, then it would lock.   or are you saying the unlock dialog is ugly?
<petsounds> Jake7, out of the box in my 1000HE.
<Jurgentje> Hi... I've downloaded Ubuntu Studio (here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/11.04/release/ ) twice already, ... and I had 2 different MD5hash results (both faulty). Anyone a clue how I can get the download right?
<Jurgentje> (currently trying the torrent)
<dr_willis> Jurgentje,  try the torrents
<jayson_> my mouse only works when i put it over the top menu, i can't do anything with it when i try to us it in a program anyone with any idea's
<sjs54724> ?
<ZykoticK9> Jurgentje, torrent "should" solve your problem ;)
<dr_willis> actually you could start the torrent, stop it.. copy the iso to the location. restart and check the torrent.. and it may fix whatever part is the problem
<Jake7> petsounds: What's the difference between a straight 1000 and an HE ?
<seachcoz_> i need help
<Jurgentje> dr_willis, you mean that a torrent performs some kind of blockwise crc-check?
<dr_willis> Jurgentje,  yes. ive done that trick in the past.
<petsounds> Jake7, no idea but if you're unsure use lucid.
<Jurgentje> wow! that's a cool trick!
<Jurgentje> it actually works! (never though it would) :)
<dr_willis> i would double check the md5 sum
<Jurgentje> yeah, that was my surprise... I actually had my ISO file in the same folder where torrent works... and it was ready in 2 seconds. Then I realized that I didn't remove it. It apparently just fixed it :)
<dr_willis> ive seen some torrent clients be stupid and move/remove the  iso first.. then start over.. :)  thats why i said start it.. stop it.. copy it over.
<Jake7> petsounds: Thanks Wikipedia! The 1000HE runs an Intel Atom 280 processor with  160 GB HDD. I guess I'll go with the 10.04 LTS for now.
<Jake7> petsounds: Thanks!
<Rigin> ya surely
<dr_willis> Wikipedia is great <Citation needed>
<cmaxwell> lol
<qwebirc43584> hello. please can someone explain how-to install firefox5(five) in ubuntu 10.04 the official way?
<Rigin> wait
<stephanmg> can i have installed ruby and ruby1.9.1 parallel on one system?
<dr_willis> qwebirc43584,  the webupd8 blog site has a guide i belive on that.
<iceroot> !ff5 | qwebirc43584
<ubottu> qwebirc43584: Firefox 5 is available in Natty/11.04 as an automatic update. If you would like to install it in an earlier release, you will need to use the following !PPA: http://pad.lv/ppa/mozillateam/firefox-stable/
<qwebirc43584> searching "firefox5" in software center doesnt find anything : (
<dr_willis> because you need to enable  the proper PPA qwebirc43584
<iceroot> qwebirc43584: sudo add-apt-repository pad.lv/ppa/mozillateam/firefox-stable/
<qwebirc43584> so if i add the "http://pad.lv/ppa/mozillateam/firefox-stable/" it will be found in siftware center?
<iceroot> qwebirc43584: correct
<Rigin> i am sorry
<qwebirc43584> software
<qwebirc43584> i will try to add it then
<dr_willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/firefox-5-lands-in-firefox-stable-ppa.html
<dr_willis> gives the exact commands to cut/paste.. 3 total :)
<seachcoz_> hi
<sobczyk> hello is there an easy way to setup a custop ubuntu apt repository?
<seachcoz_> hi
<seachcoz_> i need help
<seachcoz_> !!
<jingo255> hi. trying to install ubuntu with cd but just get a blank purple screen
<dr_willis> jingo255,  and whats your video chipset?
<seachcoz_> i need help
<seachcoz_> !!
<jingo255> some garbage one, old laptop
<dr_willis> seachcoz_,  you need to state an actual problem.
<stephanmg> i guess i can i see. thx :)
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | jingo255
<ubottu> jingo255: nomodeset is A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<seachcoz_> ok well
<seachcoz_> dr_WILLIS my problem is aboutr ubuntu unity 11.04 compiz ccsm
<jingo255> thanks
<seachcoz_> dr_WILLIS my problem is aboutr ubuntu unity 11.04 compiz ccsm
<dr_willis> and tell the channel the ACTUAL problem...
<leafpile> I'm currently on an LTS release.  If I were to install Natty, could I resume sticking with LTS releases after the next one is released?
<mechanist> hello everyone
<smmsadrnezh> How to change boot page in ubuntu 10.04?
<dr_willis> smmsadrnezh,  clarify what you mean. the term 'boot page' is a little vague
<sudeep> hi all, i have an issue with sound of dell studio 15 laptop ubuntu 11.04,   the sound is not working and also the videos (youtube videos) play very fast and no sound
<BluesKaj> leafpile, you would have to upgrade twicew , whereas if you stick with the presnt LTS , then next april you upgrade directly to the the 12.04 LTS
<jingo255> im alittle confused, is nomodeset an option I choose in the BIOS?
<sudeep> hi all, i have an issue with sound of dell studio 15 laptop ubuntu 11.04,   the sound is not working and also the videos (youtube videos) play very fast and no sound, please help
<dr_willis> jingo255,  its a kernel boot option. that URL given shows it in the screenshots I belive
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> nomodeset is A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ZykoticK9> jingo255, not in bios no - it's a kernel parameter actually
<smmsadrnezh> dr_willis: I'm talking about the page show during ubuntu boot up
<dr_willis> smmsadrnezh,  you mean the ubuntu ....... loading screen?
<leafpile> BluesKaj: but if i install natty, i would only have to stick with 12.04 LTS (once I upgrade to it) in order to be back on the "LTS path", correct?
<jingo255> I'm not very computer savvy, what do I do with a kernal parameter?
<smmsadrnezh> dr_willis: yes
<ZykoticK9> smmsadrnezh, Plymouth is what that "boot" screen is called
<smmsadrnezh> dr_willis: exactly
<dr_willis> smmsadrnezh,  if so thats 'plymouth' there are some plymouth themes.. i just disable plymouth. i find it pointless
<dr_willis> jingo255,  read that url given in the !nomodeset factoid.. it shows you screehshots and how to enable it.
<mechanist> I have a partition with this extension on fdisk: W95 Ext'd (LBA). With what filesystem I have to mount it?
<seachcoz_> dr_WILLIS my problem is aboutr ubuntu unity 11.04 compiz ccsm
<ZykoticK9> jingo255, read the instructions.  SPACE bar at the key/keyboard 1st screen, F6 at menu - then select NOMODESET
<jingo255> do you have to be in linux? cause I can't even get it to start
<spettro> list
<dr_willis> seachcoz_,  yes. we know that... do we have to play 20 questions to hear what the actual problem you are having is?
<seachcoz_> i need help
<wols> mechanist: that is not partition to mount but an extended partition that holds other partitions
<seachcoz_> ok
<jingo255> I get a purple screen, then it goes to a black screen with blinking cursor
<seachcoz_> well my problem is
<jingo255> I dont get to select anything
<mechanist> wols: thank you again
<ZykoticK9> jingo255, sorry the guy/keyboard screen
<seachcoz_> IF I MOVE A WINDOW to the edge of the desktop
<seachcoz_> and i want to maximize it
<mechanist> wols: can I another question?
<smmsadrnezh> dr_willis: I'm searching for plymouth themes. THNX and I'm sorry because of my english
<jingo255> the guy/keyboard screen acts like its frozen, unresponsive
<seachcoz_> it maximizes on another virtual desktop
<wols> mechanist: never ask if you can ask. never
<Arth> hi guys
<dr_willis> smmsadrnezh,  theres a few in the default repos for  kubuntu and lubuntu i think. but as i said. i dont use them. i think they are pointless
<mechanist> wols: ok
<BluesKaj> leafpile, well, you're on the LTS path as you call it , right now . I assume you're on 10.04
<Arth> i got a problem with  LibreOffice Base. Is tehre anybody who can use this application?
 * ZykoticK9 think a factoid/wiki page needs to be created to address the issue seachcoz_ (an others) are having with the maximizing other screen thing
<wols> mechanist: well? ask it...
<harvi_svk> smmsadrnezh: you can find some plymouth themes in "synaptic package manager" type "plymouth" into search box
<smmsadrnezh> dr_willis: I'm redistributing from ubuntu and I shoud change it
<mechanist> wols: I have solved, thanks to you, the partitions matter under windows, now I am under ubuntu, and I want to create a new partition with the empty space I still have in the disk, but I don't know how fdisk works
<seachcoz_> i hope you can help me
<wols> mechanist: use cfdisk or partman or gparted (GUI)
<mechanist> wols: gparted doesn't see my disk, so I've thought to create it with fdisk, this is fdisk output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/633090/
<seachcoz_> i hope you can help me#
<dr_willis> seachcoz_,  i belive thats a known bug. theres proberly a thread on it at the forums. and on askubuntu.com
<wols> mechanist: cfdisk /dev/sda
<mechanist> wols: oky, now I try
<seachcoz_> really
<seachcoz_> hehe
<jingo255> can I edit the cd files so that it boots the install without a gui?
<ZykoticK9> jingo255, Alternate is a text/ncurses installer
<ZykoticK9> !alternate | jingo255
<ubottu> jingo255: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<mechanist> wols: FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 3: Partition ends after end-of-disk
<davis> Anyone here?
<wols> mechanist: sorry. "sudo cfdisk /dev/sda"  and gparted with "gksudo" "gparted"
<BluesKaj> jingo255, do mean headless / no monitor ...like a server ?
<wols> mechanist: how big is that disk?
<jingo255> no
<mechanist> wols: already done with sudo
<jingo255> I think my graphics card is interferring with install
<mechanist> wols: 500 teras
<mechanist> pardon
<mechanist> 500 gigas
<Bravo> hi I installed ubuntu 11.04 and windows are crappy, disappearing and keep white traces when I move them, where is problem? can it be because I dont have grafic card?
<Abhijit> Guest88585, just ask
<ZykoticK9> jingo255, on the first purble screen of the install do you see a stick man with a keyboard?
<BluesKaj> jingo255, then ZykoticK9 adcice will work , alternate install is probly your best bet
<BluesKaj> advice
<jingo255> yeah
<jingo255> but it doesn't do anything when i press keys
<ZykoticK9> jingo255, press SPACEBAR when you see that
<jingo255> ok I can try
 * ZykoticK9 hope it really is SPACEBAR you need to press...
<seachcoz_> sure
<BluesKaj> I've never encountered that with the live cd , ZykoticK9 and i have a 6 yr old pc that needs the alternate
<BajK> kubuntu doesnt release any pre-release kdes anymore? :(
<Abhijit> BajK, #kubuntu
<BajK> jaja
<Mandrew> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<BreakBeat> How do I go about saving a picture from a website for use as a background?  In Firefox, I cant find a ' save as ' option....
<kratos> ola
<kratos> saludos
<Chheap> Is there a way to get ubuntu hotkeys ( ctrl + alt +t for terminal and ctrl shift alt + arrow  key to move windows in virtual desktops) to work in xubuntu?
<pooltable> help download KDE 4.7 and look at it in a VBOX thanks
<wols> BreakBeat: right click on the picture
<mechanist> help! why cfdisk doesn't see my disk?? FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 3: Partition ends after end-of-disk
<seachcoz_> more and more
<Bravo> so can I use ubuntu without graphic card?
<wols> mechanist: does fdisk /dev/sda say the say?
<BreakBeat> @wols, I have, and it's not able to ' save ' or ' save as '  I'm not sure why it wont let me.
<wols> *say the same
<Bravo> cgdae
<mechanist> wols: yes
<wols> mechanist: where and how did you create your extended partition?
<wols> Bravo: yes you can.
<mechanist> I guess I've created it in linux... I don't remember precisely
<wols> mechanist: what is in those 3 big ntfs partitions?
<mechanist> wols: a virus messed up my partition table, and since that moment, gparted didn't see anymore my disk, while fdisk see it without problems.
<mechanist> wols: all my personal datas and years of works.
<solayagim> mechanist, what kind of virus?
<mechanist> solayagim: I don't remember, I remember just to having got it with IE in some adult site
<wols> mechanist: then make a backup
<Frestorms> is it a bad idea to add my user to www-data
<wols> Frestorms: no
<Frestorms> wols, by default it's not added, how come?
<mechanist> wols: can't do it, I didn't have any external disk, and the data are too many. In facts the partition I wanted to create now was just for backup
<th0r> mechanist: a backup on the same hard drive as the data is not a real good idea
<mechanist> th0r: indeed
<solayagim> obviously
<solayagim> bad idea
<mechanist> th0r: but better than nothing
<glenn_> hi
<solayagim> mechanist, there are many ways to backup your data so how don't you find a way
<pablo_> hi
<mechanist> th0r: when I format windows, I'm able to store there all my datas that were in C
<glenn_> how can i say that a pdf always must open with foxit reader
<sudeep> hi all, i have an issue with sound of dell studio 15 laptop ubuntu 11.04,   the sound is not working and also the videos (youtube videos) play very fast and no sound, please help
<mechanist> solayagim: In facts now I'm thinking about creating the partition with the windows installation.... if I recall correct there is an utility for partitioning
<cmaxwell> what do you guys recommend for file sharing  from windows to ubuntu?
<Abhijit> !samba | cmaxwell
<ubottu> cmaxwell: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<bhavesh> glenn_: right click on your app, Open with > Other app >> select a app and check the checkbox below which says remember this for ...
<cmaxwell> thank you
<dr_willis> cmaxwell,  for just some quick file transfers. winscp on windows and ssh on linux . is proberly the easyiest thing to setup
<mechanist> ok I'll start the windows intallation
<mechanist> see ya later guys
<bhavesh> wow windows 7 says my .gz file is only 125Kb whereas its actually 122Mb
<Cradam> lol
<glenn_> bhavesh, did you mean the file that i whan't to open
<solayagim> debian 6.0.2 has been released btw
<bhavesh> glenn_ yes
<bhavesh> glenn_ it would probably always open that kind of file with your selected application
<Chheap> Is there a way to open terminal with  ctrl+ alt + t in xubuntu
<solayagim> yes Chheap there is
<Chheap> Just installed 11.04 xubuntu and it did work in ubuntu
<solayagim> under system > preferences
<solayagim> there is keyboard shortcuts
<solayagim> you can set any shortcuts in that option
<glenn_> bhavesh, thanks that is what i'm looking for. But how can i remove it when the file open with the wrong app
<Chheap> actually there is no such thing in system
<solayagim> Chheap, how is the graphics in xfce 4.8?
<Chheap> only thing remote is settings manager wich has keyboard settings, but i cant add any new shortcuts
<solayagim> glenn_ right click on the file and select open with sub menu
<Benkinooby> i don't understand what I/O is. there is a i/o-grapher in conky, but i can not imagine what it is. i thought it might me disk i/o but it isnt.
<Chheap> solayagim: fine, i gues. running on notebook though
<ampletime> g'day
<glenn_> solayagim, i whant to remove i for always so that i can select the wright program
<bhavesh> glenn_: do the same thing and select the correct app with which you want to open it
<solayagim> glenn_, right click on the any file, select the program you wish under open with submenu
<solayagim> it can apply on any file types
<glenn_> bhavesh, but than have the file will open with 2 app not ?
<solayagim> if you see wrong program then remove it or add second program for one file type
<bhavesh> glenn_ no
<bhavesh> glenn_ : it will just open with the app which you select last time
<solayagim> glenn_, please try it before then ask your question
<Chheap> Ah now i managed to add the shortcut but how i add shortcut for moving windows inside virtual desktop, ctrl alt + left or right switches desktop but i want to move the window im using with ctrl shift alt and arrow key
<frankcox757> Hi everyone - I am having trouble with Java on FireFox . I am unable to activate download links etc.
<glenn_> bhavesh, thanks man that is helping an not so as solayagim dos
<frankcox757> Running LinuxMint Natty 64bit on dell 530-dual core with 2 gigs ram
<frankcox757> New Mint is very fast-would appreciate any assistsnce
<LOkilL0> suck me xd
<dr_willis> frankcox757,  they have their own support channels
<oCean> frankcox757: mint is not supported here
<dr_willis> !mint | frankcox757
<ubottu> frankcox757: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<glenn_> i'm new to linux ubuntu i work 10 months with linux but not dayly
<solayagim> frankcox757, did you installed java properly?
<giggr> Linux
<solayagim> is awesome :)
<glenn_> bhavesh, thanks a man great help
<patronymics> Dr. Alan Sabrosky, former Director of Studies at the U.S. Army War College: 100% Mossad did 9/11  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVKGRB3cygg
<solayagim> what a boring day
<frankcox757> There is no linux-mint-help now as .  spotchat does not work-If you would then please I am having the exact same problem with Ubuntu 11.04 , I gave up on it and installed Mint because it is supposed to work out of the box. In Ubuntu natty i seem unable to get rid of Iced Tea permanently. I have 6 0r seven Ubuntu installs and save Lubuntu on my tablet Pc Java is a mess on all.
<bhavesh> in docky bar if 2 applications of same type are open they are shown under same icon, how could they be set to show differently?
<dr_willis> enavble the partners repo and isntall sun java.. works fine for me.
<cmaxwell> where can i change when my computer sleeps?
<oCean> frankcox757: mint is offtopic here. Official mint support is at #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<pareidol1a> Has anyone tried to install 10.04 to an eSata drive? I am trying to, it's driving me nuts. Thanks!
<Walex> cmaxwell: System->Preferences-Power Management
<cmaxwell> thank you
<dr_willis> pareidol1a,  i have on external usb hds - you just jhave to pay attention to where the grub installer installs to
<frankcox757> I have done that a dozen times -after I do it says to use apt-get remove on some files and iced tea is still there.Mint has sun java preconfigured, could it be my machine won't run ubuntu correctly?
<pareidol1a> dr_willis: That's the thing, I made sure it was the correct drive, but still at boot Grub throws me into rescue with the error "file not found"
<dr_willis> frankcox757,  you can have both installed at the same time. The 'alternatives'  feature of the os defines which one is the default.  You dont need to remove icedtea.
<oCean> frankcox757: stop the mint discussion
<solayagim> :)
<dr_willis> pareidol1a,  it could be the order of the drives are changeing if you boot from the external drive.
<solayagim> so say we all
<dr_willis> pareidol1a,  ive seen that happen befor. but ive never used an external sata. only external usb.
<pareidol1a> dr_willis: Yeah. I installed with internalHDD+NetBootinUsbStick+eSataHDD, now it's just internalHDD+eSataHDD
<pareidol1a> dr_willis: But doens't Grub work with UUIDs and stuff?
<frankcox757> I am taslking about Ubuntu now,
<frankcox757> )Cean pleae pay attention, think before you speak .
<dr_willis> pareidol1a,  that ma be an issue.  - its supposed to use uuid. but i nioticed on this install my fstab was using /dev/sdXX entries for some reason.
<pareidol1a> Grub2's configuration is REALLY difficult for someone used to classic, like me :'(
<dr_willis> pareidol1a,  you could set up a spare flash drive and install grub2 to that as a 'rescue' grub also.  or as a test try unplugging tghe internal hd.
<dr_willis> some times you just have to break down and read the grub docs.. i did it for lilo, grub, and syslinux and now grub2...
<dr_willis> ive had less issues with grub2... but it can be harder to trouble shoot.
<seachcoz_> dr_willis sure that is a bug
<dr_willis> I have like 6 external hd;s on this box. :) grub can get real real confused.
<aguitel> dr_willis, can i use command dd tu make booteable pendrive with ubuntu image iso?
<pareidol1a> dr_willis: They way I understand it, first a default root device is set by variable assignment "set root='(/dev/sdd,msdos3)'" then the setting is overwritten with a search command "search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root XXX-XXX-XXX..." right?
<seachcoz_> dr_willis sure that is a bug
<dr_willis> aguitel,  not with an ubuntu iso
<bt> hi. my hardware power button (asus eee 1005p) doesn't work in 11.04. xev doesn't produce a keycode for it, only this http://paste.ubuntu.com/633112/. any way to enable it?
<dr_willis> aguitel,  some other disrtos can be done that way
<aguitel> dr_willis, only unetbootin or usb creator ?
<dr_willis> seachcoz_,  assume people on irc have the attention span of a goldfish... I havent a clue what you are refering to.
<arshadhusain> hi all\
<dr_willis> aguitel,  or other tools from the pendrivelinux web site
<seachcoz_> dr_willis_ the window maximizing
<arshadhusain> anyone here use 10.10?
<aguitel> dr_willis, ok
<seachcoz_> dr_willis_ and the moving on another virtual desktops
<dr_willis> seachcoz_,  ive seen others mention the issue.
<seachcoz_> cool
<seachcoz_> ok
<dr_willis> you are thinking its a feature?
<seachcoz_> yes
<seachcoz_> because it was always so, that if i moved windows left or right they maximized then
<dr_willis> I dont use unity. so  cant confirm or deny the behiavor.
<arshadhusain> does anyone have problems with battery life??
<seachcoz_> and now, because ubuntu, ubuntu has got 2 desktops vertical and 2 desktops horizontal its down and up too
<seachcoz_> okay dr_willis what does you use
<dr_willis> im using openbox+docky right now.
<rampage73> any one solve the internet issue with ubuntu 11.04 yet? i have tried google, disabled ipv6 went into firefox about:config and disabled ipv6 even this chat took 3 minutes to load and i am on a 50/50 internet connection which has been tested and works any help would be appreciated
<seachcoz_> ok dr_willis: unfortunately i tried to fix that but then i modified one settings in ccsm and then nothing worked again
<arshadhusain> rampage73.. what kind of modem and router do u have??
<seachcoz_> ok dr_willis: and then i tried to install kubuntu-desktop. but unity is still distroyed
<seachcoz_> d
<seachcoz_> hehe
<rampage73> arshadhusain, uh my modem is a wireless bridge and it is the router also but i have 3 other computers on my network a mac and 2 windows pcs over wifi that pull 35 mbps down and 40 up and this pc is hardlined to the router and cannot run the test it times out
<dr_willis> seachcoz_,  unity --reset  , unity --reset-icons       normally kick unity in the head.
<seachcoz_> ok dr_willis: normally i would like to use unity or gnome 2 but this is, as i already said, distroyed, so i have to use kde, xfce, lxde, fluxbox or i have to format
<seachcoz_> ah thanks
<bhavesh> winecfg is a GUI? where can I open it?
<dr_willis> thers some other command to reset the ccsm settings
<seachcoz_> ok
<seachcoz_> thanks
<dr_willis> bhavesh,  type its name in a terminal
<seachcoz_> i will try
<bhavesh> k
<bhavesh> Oh its the same GUI which I always use... wine configuration thingy
<dr_willis> yes it is. :)
<thauriswulfa> HELP: when ever I am starting pulse audio volume control it says connection terminated and quits ........
<dr_willis> seachcoz_,  you could have just made a new user.. and their unity settings whould of been fine :)
<cawnc4> Hey, I am looking to further secure my data, I know you can encrypt the home folder, but how could i go about encrypting my whole drive? I searched Ubuntuforums to no avail
<Osmodivs> Hello. Ok, so this program asks me for a LibBoost1.42 library, but in other program made me move some LibBoost1.43 libs to /usr/lib, so if I install LibBoost1.42 via Synaptic, is it gonna override the highest version?
<dr_willis> cawnc4,  perhaps check the askubuntu.com site?
<Osmodivs> I get this message when trying to compile: checking for boostlib >= 1.37... configure: error: We could not detect the boost libraries (version 1.37 or higher). If you have a staged boost library (still not installed) please specify $BOOST_ROOT in your environment and do not give a PATH to --with-boost option.  If you are sure you have boost installed, then check your version number looking in <boost/version.hpp>. See http://randspringer.de/boost for mor
<Osmodivs> e documentation.
<sudokill> cawnc4, i know you cant with truecrypt on linux there are probbaly a lot of other tools that can, but is there much point of encrypting root as well?
<dr_willis> Osmodivs,  yoiu did install the proper -dev packages as well?
<Osmodivs> Like I said, I copied LibBoost1.43 files to /usr/lib manually
<sudokill> most people dont have special info there
<bhavesh> I want to add Sound preferences shortcut , I went to System > KeyBoard shortcuts > Add, what should be in Command textbox?
<bhavesh> what command would open sound preferences box?
<cawnc4> sudokill I would like to keep all of my info out of the hands of people that could take it, not just my documents but also what programs I have installed
<cawnc4> etc
<bhavesh> I guess its gnome-volume-control right?
<Osmodivs> dr_willis, I do not know if it came with dev files, It was a compiled program, so it asked me -in order to function- to move libboost files to /usr/lib the program works fine, but I want to install another program that needs boost files, but for some reason, it will not detect the ones I have there in /usr/lib
<dr_willis> bhavesh,  try it and see?
<Cradam> how do i stop grub being in quiet mode?
<bhavesh> YAY, yes it is
<dr_willis> Osmodivs,  if you are compiling somthing - you will need the lib boost dev packages as well.. that may or may not break the other app.  that other app should perahps look elsewhere for its libs.
<bhavesh> I really have lots of things to fix on my ubuntu, the gnome-panel ... some items disappear, my ubuntu freezes sometimes for few seconds (only cursor is movable)
<dr_willis> !info libboost
<ubottu> Package libboost does not exist in natty
<sudokill> Cradam, i think you can hold shift as it boots, or set the timeout to something other than 0 in grub.cfg
<sudokill> or menu.lst
<Cradam> shift is just stupid when you want a different OS]
<Osmodivs> !libboost
<Cradam> its grub.cfg
<Cradam> whereever it is
<sudokill> Cradam, set the timer on it then so it shows for whatever time u want 5 seconds etc
<dr_willis> if youa re dual booting - its suppose to set its self to show.. no thide
<dr_willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<technicolor> ty all. have a good day/night. bye :)
<dr_willis> its a setting in /etc/default/grub
<sudokill> Cradam, shift isnt that bad lol i use the f buttons to choose what drive i want to boot off
<Cradam> sudokill, thats bonkers
<sudokill> @_@
<dr_willis> i got my laptop set the samwe way.. grub2 dosent need to be on my windows drive at all
<Osmodivs> dr_willis, So, You don't know if libboost1.42 is gonna replace 1.43? I want to know if different versions of libs can work at the same time
<sw0rdfish> hey guys is there a command to check the size of a directory?
<bhavesh> why does this happen to my power button? http://i.imgur.com/Q2he3.png
<Cradam> hmm the setting is GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true lol
<osse> sw0rdfish, 'du -s dirname'
<weokoh> hi everyone, i know this is probably off topic as it should belong to #sanitarium  or #ucrazybro  but I would like to ask some questions about ubuntu (perhaps this involves Linux in general)  and web browsing, I'm well aware i should leave the windows mindset and worry less since Linux is more secure and less prone to "you click you get owned" stuff but recently i have started to supply a web browsing service (internet point wannabe) to people that aren't t
<weokoh> hat aware of scam sites viruses and so, even though its hard to get a virus on Linux could anyone suggest me some ways to make it harder for any potential threat coming from the web (please note i say web as web pages, not usb keys and all that) while using firefox? many thanks in advance to anyone who could save my lil brain from this paranoia lol
<sudokill> change from true to false?
<osse> sw0rdfish, you might want to add '-h' to that as well
<dr_willis> Osmodivs,  libs normally have a libname-#.## version thats a link to  the libname-#.so   so if that one app is is doing it right - it shoudl either look for the specific version of the lib it needs.. or use the newer version.
<oCean> !ufw | weokoh
<ubottu> weokoh: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME)  and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<dr_willis> Osmodivs,  you can have differnt versions installed just fine.. if the apps use them correctly
<sudokill> weokoh, look at apparmor
<weokoh> oCean: forgive my ignorance, would ufw make web surfing with firefox safer?
<Osmodivs> dr_willis, In that case, I will install libboost1.42
<weokoh> sudokill: did it, im enforcing the firefox default profile, could you give me some informations about it please? what it protects what no? on various forums i read the "default one" is not enough
<dr_willis> Osmodivs,  if you want to run that app that needs it.. well :) i guess you will. heh
<sudokill> default one is ok
<dodino_> hi all
<weokoh> sudokill: would you suggest anything else?
<oCean> weokoh: firefox is not ubuntu-specific. Ask an ubuntu specific question
<sudokill> weokoh, youd need to look at apparmor threads, you can restirct the program how you like e.g only let it write to your downloads folder etc etc
<weokoh> oCean: in fact im asking how to harden it on ubuntu, is it still off topic?
<dr_willis> worse case - firefox trashes the users home.. not the whole system.
<sudokill> weokoh, what r u actually afraid of? itshould be fine even without apaprmor
<dodino_> i have installed an ubuntu alternative 11.04 32bit on a USB stick, with all partition crypted (excluding /boot of course)
<dr_willis> but ive not heard of any issues with ff.
<sudokill> use the usual noscript
<hiexpo> hola
<dodino_> but, i can't execute the usb stick on MACOSX, only in PC
<weokoh> noscript + apparmor + limited user account + no js at all (just images)  but ye im still kinda scared lol
<Nisstyre> yes
<weokoh> sudokill: do you know what would be the worst thing that may happen using that setup?
<dr_willis> weokoh,  sounds liek 1/2 the web may not work for your setup
<sudokill> weokoh, if apparmor is set up good then i doubt much could happen at all
<dodino_> anyone can help me for resolve this problem? i want a full ecnrypted ubuntu in USB stick that can boot in all platform (PCs and MAC)
<sudokill> if ur really that paranoid then you could harden yur whole system, use apparmor and grsecurity whatever its overkill for desktop
<dr_willis> !info bastille
<ubottu> bastille (source: bastille): Security hardening tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.0.9-13 (natty), package size 457 kB, installed size 1960 kB
<bt> hi. my hardware power button (asus eee 1005p) doesn't work in 11.04. xev doesn't produce a keycode for it, only this http://paste.ubuntu.com/633112/. any way to enable it?
<weokoh> sudokill: what you mean by setup good? i only enforced the ubuntu profile
<sudokill> weokoh, imo your being too paranoid, the fact you cant get viruses on linux is a major security bonus over windows as it is
<weokoh> dr_willis: bastille sounds interesting, sadly last time i tried it (years ago) i trashed the whole system lol, might give it a try again perpahs more carefully :P
<weokoh> sudokill: your opinion is shared by me too, im way too paranoid lol
<sudokill> with hardened kernels your gona have to put in work, to get a usable system
<dr_willis> weokoh,  trashing the system,.. was its major feature. :) ive not even heard about it in years.
<weokoh> dr_willis: heard of what?
<sudokill> bastille... yea
<sudokill> i never used that
<dr_willis> weokoh,  theres the old 'make the root system read only' tricks also. -
<sudokill> grsecurity is the easiest imo
<dr_willis> bastille did a lot of neat tricks. but you just dont hear it mentioned much these days.
<dr_willis> I was suprised it was in the repos.
<weokoh> sudokill: you think i would have major advantages using grsecurity? can you briefly (i dont want to flood the channel with our convo) list some of its advantages?
<weokoh> dr_willis: i couldnt login anymore it would say admin  restricted the access rofl
<sudokill> weokoh, it depends, what do you do? just browse the web? grsecurity has a lot of features... randomization etc
<sudokill> too many to list
<weokoh> sudokill: just browse the web, no servers if thats the question
<weokoh> well that pc does just that
<weokoh> and IM probably (i never seen anyone using empathy there tho lol)
<sudokill> im into security too and wouldnt say im paranoid, i just like the though of having a hard system. ur best best is to use ubuntus apparmor bult in
<sudokill> its th easiest
<weokoh> sudokill: what you mean "im into security"
<sudokill> i like to make my comp secure
<sudokill> lol
<sudokill> i am no expert or anything !
<weokoh> sudokill: yeah that was a dumb question lol, i meant to ask, you do anything "more" than what you suggested?
<sudokill> there are some guides, read the ubuntu security thread, read the gentoo security handbook, and use apparmor
<weokoh> sudokill: i dumped windows in 2003 because of antiviruses, didnt want to think something so crappy was running with admin privileges LOL
<sudokill> :)
<weokoh> sudokill  dr_willis: thank you very much for all the info, much much much appreciated :D
<weokoh> sudokill  dr_willis: next is calling the sanitarium and lock me in
<sudokill> just have a read around youll find loads on google
<sudokill> its too broad subject for irc
<weokoh> most of the hardening guides just said enable the firewall and install noscript O.o
<weokoh> or install ids which isnt really what i need i hope
<sudokill> sysctl settings, password settings etc
<weokoh> sudokill: being a lil more paranoid than what reality offers (yet i never seen a linux user getting harmed by a website, and many claim that they go on adult ones LOL) would you say that my setup is fine for now? i may take some time to grub documentation but they ll keep using internet and go on malware filled (i suppose only for windows but the js is a cross platform threat) sites
<weokoh> ops he/she left
<weokoh> ok well
<weokoh> thank you everyone
<weokoh> have a nice day
<serard> re
<serard> dites, on peut installer gnome3 tout en gardant gnome 2 ?
<TheMatrix3000_> is it possible to copy files from a nfs mount and retain the usernames
<TheMatrix3000_> instead of getting the uid's
<TheMatrix3000_> i don't want the numbers, i want the names
<TheMatrix3000_> because im moving from a local user server to a server that uses ldap
<edbian> TheMatrix3000_: The numbers are what is actually stored on the files.  The names are looked up (from /etc/passwd) by software.  This (I'm sure) does not mean you can't use ldap
<TheMatrix3000_> i prolly have to do a chown on the new server correct
<TheMatrix3000_> because the user number id's dont match
<edbian> TheMatrix3000_: Yeah probably?  Now we're getting into things I don't know much about.  (ldap)
<skegeek> I'm having problems using WinSCP, trying to upload a file to user's home directory and getting permission denied?
<TheMatrix3000_> ls
<TheMatrix3000_> ac wrong window
<TheMatrix3000_> yea, i am sure thats it
<eisvogel__x> 1
<TheMatrix3000_> im going to try it
<TheMatrix3000_> yep
<TheMatrix3000_> it worked
<edbian> TheMatrix3000_: yay
<TheMatrix3000_> now on the normal server it is showing the uid number
<TheMatrix3000_> and on the server that is using ldap now has his name
<TheMatrix3000_> i wish i knew how to make a script for this
<edbian> TheMatrix3000_: the 'normal' server (in this case) is an LDAP client.
<TheMatrix3000_> no
<TheMatrix3000_> the normal is using file authentication
<TheMatrix3000_> the new server is using ldap authentication
<TheMatrix3000_> same usernames just different uid numbers
<skegeek> any help for the file transfer problem?
<Nobgul-bnc> skegeek, 1 second ill help u just need a coffee
<edbian> TheMatrix3000_: You're confusing me (and maybe you).  Don't call a machine a 'server' always call it a 'webserver' or 'fileserver' or whatever.  Cause it being a 'server' can get confusing.  The machine that is using ldap authentication is probably a 'server' in some capacity.  In respect to ldap it is a client.  (unless it is the ldap server?)
<edbian> skegeek: What's the problem?
<LibertyBeta> Any one able to give me a little help with a toshiba Tecra?
<skegeek> I try to upload to my user home directory and get permission denied.
<Nobgul-bnc> skegeek, are you using the root login or yours?
<TheMatrix3000_> well, im using ltsp, so in all references it is a server
<edbian> skegeek: What do you mean 'upload' ?
<skegeek> my own user login.
<wols> skegeek: upload how?
<Quantum_Ion> What do I do with an old PCMCIM modem ?
<Nobgul-bnc> winscp
<skegeek> I connect via WinSCP
<TheMatrix3000_> we have a ltsp server acting as a ldap client
<edbian> TheMatrix3000_: Ahhh :)
<TheMatrix3000_> and an ltsp server not using ldap
<edbian> TheMatrix3000_: confusing! :)
<TheMatrix3000_> we are moving from a ltsp server not using ldap to one using ldap
<Nobgul-bnc> wols and edbian, if you want to help in ima go make another pot of coffee
<TheMatrix3000_> i am copying the home directories from one to another
<edbian> Nobgul-bnc: I wanna help but you're leaving!
<coldpizza72i> ok so im still having trouble connecting to the computer whose ip i think changed, what do i do, its headless
<TheMatrix3000_> and need to retain the user permissions
<coldpizza72i> i dont have access to the router
<coldpizza72i> panel
<wols> coldpizza72i: nmap the subnet
<coldpizza72i> whats the command
<edbian> TheMatrix3000_: to make a script just but #!/bin/bash at the top of a file, write the commands in the file, make it executable with chmod, and run it using ./fileName
<wols> coldpizza72i: do you know a service that box provides?
<wols> coldpizza72i: nmap
<edbian> wols: It provides DHCP
<edbian> ?
<coldpizza72i> wols: no flags?
<wols> edbian: I doubt it does
<UserX7> how to overcome GPG error when signatures not verified/public key not available?
<edbian> wols: It's a router isn't it? :P
<wols> UserX7: pastebin the output of your apt command
<coldpizza72i> wols: there are no flags with the nmap?
<wols> edbian: ask coldpizza72i but I doubt it
<wols> coldpizza72i: there are
<coldpizza72i> what should i use then
<wols> you should use nmap, I just told you
<coldpizza72i> but what flags should i use
<edbian> wols: he wants to know what flags
<UserX7> wols: http://pastebin.com/Mjx6h3KZ
<wols> I cannot say since I don't know your network layout
<edbian> coldpizza72i: nmap 192.168.1.0/24      (my guess at your network subnet cause that's very common for an in-home router)
<coldpizza72i> wols: niether do i... im at school
<wols> UserX7: the output. not just a tidbit
<wols> coldpizza72i: you ahve access to that LAN the box is in?
<edbian> coldpizza72i: If you're on the schools network (and have no router of your own) then my command is probably wrong
<LibertyBeta> Hrm.... can't seem to get my pressure sensitivty to work on this toshiba tecra m4. Any one got any suggestions?
<UserX7> wols: http://pastebin.com/DX8uyPiU
<coldpizza72i> edbian: whats the 24 represent?
<wols> coldpizza72i: you need to give us much more info if you want help
<adac> Icanot change vpn password since save button is always disabled... any ideas?
<edbian> coldpizza72i: The subnet size.  It says hold the 192.168.1.  part steady and change the last number (goes through all possibilities 0 - 255)
<wols> UserX7: it wants to solve a captcha and needs cookies for that. I can't access it
<wols> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<UserX7> wols: just refresh it
<th0r> wols: edbian do I understand this correctly. coldpizza72i needs to find the address of a server on a school network...he doesn't have access to the server....and you guys are helping?
<edbian> coldpizza72i: however, it is a guess.  and if you're on a school network it is most likely wrong
<behroz> tutorial install scaner nessus ??
<coldpizza72i> okay let me re explain
<UserX7> wols: http://paste.ubuntu.com/633139/ :-)
<edbian> th0r: I was under the impression we were trying to find access to a home router.  Then he dumped this school network business on me
<wols> th0r: not enough info to decide, yet. and if he has credentials to log in via ssh, then he obviously is entitled to no?
<th0r> wols: if you say so
<coldpizza72i> I have a desktop 3 feet away from me that is headless..... and i think the ip address changed which is why i cant connect from my laptop
<edbian> coldpizza72i: Ohh! :)
<bil21al> i have perform the code to req my nice but no mail came on my mail adress  ???i m reg or not??
<edbian> coldpizza72i: It probably did change (dhcp)  What is the IP of the laptop ?
<wols> UserX7: not an error per see. gpgl itself errors, but for apt it's maximally a warning, annoying but no biggie. if you want to get rid of it, add the ppa's key
<JoeSniffy> hey
<edbian> coldpizza72i: I do this all the time :)  not always successfully :(
<wols> coldpizza72i: so are you in the same subnet as this desktop?
<JoeSniffy> need some help with mounting my harddrive
<behroz> tutorial install scanner nessus in ubuntu? :-(
<io> !mount | JoeSniffy
<ubottu> JoeSniffy: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<wols> !info nessus
<ubottu> Package nessus does not exist in natty
<JoeSniffy> keep getting the error: unable to mount error 21
<coldpizza72i> wols: im assuming not on the same subnet....my laptop is wireless connection acouple rooms down and my desktop is wired to my room
<JoeSniffy> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 21:
<wols> coldpizza72i: you must know the subnet and preferably a service this desktop provides, e.g. ssh
<behroz> gnome
<miceiken> Is there any way to undo a rm -rf?
<coldpizza72i> wols: yes the desktop has ssh
<wols> JoeSniffy: then pastebin the command and the full output you get
<coldpizza72i> how do i know the subnet
<behroz>  ubottu:: gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<wols> coldpizza72i: do you know the old dhcp IP it had?
<coldpizza72i> yes
<wols> what is it?
<io> !undelete | miceiken
<ubottu> miceiken: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<coldpizza72i> wols: 70.60.100.121
<miceiken> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on older versions of Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<elyawy> sound problem with ubuntu on mac - imac intel all versions of ubuntu
<wols> coldpizza72i: nmap 70.60.100.0/24  is a basic scan and should tell you which hosts are up
<coldpizza72i> wols: it looks like that command is not making and progress
<coldpizza72i> any*
<JoeSniffy> mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/disk
<JoeSniffy> then I go to the folder and nothing
<coldpizza72i> nevermind its going
<uploaded> hello, i have a native ipv6 connection and usenet works great in windows. for some reason yesterday the ipv6.google.com link worked in ubuntu and also pinging ipv6 ip-s. not it looks disabled but the terminal said it's enabled. i'm on lucid. any ideas? thanks
<edbian> coldpizza72i: it take a bit
<behroz> ubottu:: ubuntu 10.10 desktop environment gnome i'm tutorial install nessus  ?
<ubottu> behroz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Roman-17> Привет
<MrMichaelHill> whois Trigger__
<MrMichaelHill> oops
<MrMichaelHill> lmao
<JoeSniffy> through the chaos does anyone know how to solve the error 21 code while attempting to mount
<idrinkkkkkbeer> hi
<MrMichaelHill> any Ubuntu 64bit UT2004 gamers on here? :)
<idrinkkkkkbeer> im on the terminal and i want to repeat a command x number of times
<idrinkkkkkbeer> what is the easiest way?
<behroz> ubuntu 10.10 desktop environment gnome i'm tutorial install nessus  ?
<wols> JoeSniffy: yes I do mind
<foo__> hello all
<edbian> idrinkkkkkbeer: a script
<idrinkkkkkbeer> i tried repeat it said command not found
<sw0rdfish> osse, thanks about du -sh btw
<sw0rdfish> :)
<idrinkkkkkbeer> ?
<foo__> i want to install a old version of java "java 5 update 20 " but he issue is the file on the oracle site is .bin file is there any way i can get a version for ubuntu
<BluesKaj> idrinkkkkkbeer, just use the up arrow key to retrive the pervious command
<edbian> idrinkkkkkbeer: use a script
<BluesKaj> err previous
<idrinkkkkkbeer> i need it repeated 1000 times
<idrinkkkkkbeer> i can't press up arrow that much
<trism> idrinkkkkkbeer: for I in {1..N}; do command_here; done (replace N with the number of times you want the command to run)
<idrinkkkkkbeer> just a one line dd command
<idrinkkkkkbeer> trism must be some error
<idrinkkkkkbeer> for I in {I...N}; you mean?
<coldpizza72i> 256 ip address 4 up
<trism> idrinkkkkkbeer: no, only 2 dots, did you forget the do?
<coldpizza72i> i just try the 4 then right
<idrinkkkkkbeer> ok so the entire thing is
<th0r> coldpizza72i: I have to ask...why would you put a 'headless server' on a dhcp broadband connection belonging to roadrunner?
<trism> idrinkkkkkbeer: simple example; for I in {1..5}; do echo $I; done
<idrinkkkkkbeer> $: for I in {1..1000}; my command; done
<coldpizza72i> th0r: what does roadrunner have to do with anything
<ce_17> kepet kabeh
<trism> idrinkkkkkbeer: you need the do, for I in {1..1000}; do something; done
<th0r> coldpizza72i: they own the ip address in charlotte
<idrinkkkkkbeer> and is there a way to stop this from running if it is too slow
<ce_17> hahahahhahahaa
<trism> idrinkkkkkbeer: ctrl+c should stop it
<coldpizza72i> th0r: why does it matter that it belongs to road runner though
<idrinkkkkkbeer> ok
<idrinkkkkkbeer> does this for I in... work in ubuntu also?
<idrinkkkkkbeer> on the terminal
<sudoKILLALL> anyone
<edbian> idrinkkkkkbeer: It is the text of a script
<sudoKILLALL> seen this error before?
<idrinkkkkkbeer> what
<edbian> idrinkkkkkbeer: a... program
<sudoKILLALL> while trying to mount ntfs systems?
<idrinkkkkkbeer> im going to enter it on the terminal as root
<sudoKILLALL> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 21:
<edbian> idrinkkkkkbeer: well don't do it as root unless you  need to do it as root
<idrinkkkkkbeer> needs
<adac> I cannot change vpn password since save button is always disabled... any ideas?
<idrinkkkkkbeer> thanks for help!
<idrinkkkkkbeer> all
<sudoKILLALL> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 21:  anyone
<sudoKILLALL> ?
<sudoKILLALL> I've tried fsck
<sudoKILLALL> I've tried ntfsfix
<Cuchulainn> anyone how to go about fixing the fact that my keyboard driver at logon is different than once i'm logged into session?
<WakeRider89> installed Ubuntu on win7 PC and it killed my wifi connectivity in both operating systems? any suggestions?
<edbian> WakeRider89: Is there a wireless card appearing at all on either?
<wols> WakeRider89: use rfkill to check?
<sudoKILLALL> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 21:
<sudoKILLALL> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 21:
<sudoKILLALL> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 21:
<sudoKILLALL> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 21:
<FloodBot1> sudoKILLALL: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aar> Hi, does Ubuntu 10.04 support the use of any finger print scanner?
<sudoKILLALL> Anyone ever seen this error before? Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 21:
<sudoKILLALL> how do you solve this error?
<kingvillage> is it danger if i boot my netbook with ram less than 1 GB with generic pae kernel.
<wols> kingvillage: no
<edbian> kingvillage: I don't know.  Why do you want to?  (probably not)
<wols> sudoKILLALL: mount -t ntfs-3g....
<kingvillage> @wols thank, @edbian I want to get my best performance...
<edbian> kingvillage: the pae-kernel will do nothing for your system. The purpose of it is to allow the use of more than 3.2Gb of ram on 32 bit hardware
<wols> kingvillage: then why use a PAE kernel?
<WakeRider251> installed Ubuntu on win7 PC and it killed my wifi connectivity. any suggestions?
<sudoKILLALL> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/disk and then cd /media/disk ls but nothing shows up
<gasull> Hi.  I'm getting this error when I try to run Brain Workshop: http://dpaste.com/559403/  Any clues?
<LjL-Webchat> test
<kingvillage> can you help me?..I want to switch user like using GNOME but for icewindows, what command should I do?
<sudoKILLALL> no luck with mount -t ntfs-3g
<yeats> sudoKILLALL: did mount give you an error, or did it just come back to the prompt?
<Gh0Sty2k> Hi folks, im very new to ubuntu and am trying to install an application but it says too many symbolic links, how can i correct this by erasing the symbolic links?
<sudoKILLALL> yeats: Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 21:
<Abhijit> Gh0Sty2k, which application and how you are installing it?
<yeats> Gh0Sty2k: what is the program?  do you know why there are so many sym linkes
<Gh0Sty2k> eset for linux, copied the install file to the desktop and tried to double click
<Gh0Sty2k> came up with the error please install the following packages /usr/lib/gconv/utf-16.so
<BluesKaj> sudoKILLALL, try this sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o force /dev/sdaX /mnt ..sub X in sda for your partition
<Gh0Sty2k> any ideas?
<wols> Gh0Sty2k: go to a terminal and show us with "ls -l" in that directory the file
<Gh0Sty2k> ok
<sudoKILLALL> BluesKaj: nothing still
<Gh0Sty2k> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 2011-06-26 13:27 UTF-16.so -> /home/tahir/UTF-16.so
<Gh0Sty2k> tahir@tahir-Satellite-L300:/usr/lib/gconv$
<IdleOne> sudoKILLALL: do you use that disk in windows also?
<sudoKILLALL> yes
<wols> Gh0Sty2k: that is not a installation file
<IdleOne> sudoKILLALL: try mounting it in wondows and make sure it cleanly unmounts then try again in linux
<Billjuik> Hello?
<Billjuik> :)
<IdleOne> sudoKILLALL: seems like it was not cleanly unmounted and causing that exit 21
<sudoKILLALL> IdleOne: I attempted that. I ran chkdsk in windows, and it came back clean
<IdleOne> sudoKILLALL: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1352479.html
<Gh0Sty2k> tahir@tahir-Satellite-L300:~$ cd Desktop
<Gh0Sty2k> tahir@tahir-Satellite-L300:~/Desktop$ ls -l
<Gh0Sty2k> total 37612
<Gh0Sty2k> -rwxrwxrwx 1 tahir tahir 38511668 2011-06-26 13:12 eset_nod32av_32bit_en.linux
<Gh0Sty2k> tahir@tahir-Satellite-L300:~/Desktop$
<wols> Gh0Sty2k: sudo  eset_nod32av_32bit_en.linux
<sudoKILLALL> IdleOne: I ran through all the steps in the last part of the forum... Chkdsk. Fsck. NTFSFix. Still the error occurs.
<sudoKILLALL> Also GPARTED check
<IdleOne> sudoKILLALL: not sure what else to tell you. maybe someone else here knows more
<sudoKILLALL> may just try a clean install
<sudoKILLALL> possible drivers problem
<Gh0Sty2k> tahir@tahir-Satellite-L300:~/Desktop$ sudo eset_nod32av_32bit_en.linux
<Gh0Sty2k> sudo: eset_nod32av_32bit_en.linux: command not found
<wols> sudo ./eset_nod32av_32bit_en.linux    my bad
<Gh0Sty2k> sudo ./eset_nod32av_32bit_en.linux
<Gh0Sty2k> sorry wrong place
<Gh0Sty2k> lol
<IdleOne> Error: Permission Denied.
<wols> IdleOne: it's 0777 according to ls -l
<corrytonapple> !gpg | ubott
<ubottu> ubott: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<IdleOne> wols: not in this channel it isn't :)
<Gh0Sty2k> says Please install the following files or packages: /usr/lib/gconv/URF-16.so
<corrytonapple> !gpgerr | ubott
<ubottu> ubott: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<yeats> Gh0Sty2k: do you have a particular reason why you're installing this program?  there are other antivirus/security programs available in the repositories...
<corrytonapple>  !thanks | ubott
<ubottu> ubott: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Gh0Sty2k> I've used it before and like the product so thought i should be able to install it without being limited to the apps in the repos
<wols> Gh0Sty2k: you don't need antivirus, really
<Gh0Sty2k> I know, but I would still like to install it as its a learning curve also.
<wols> Gh0Sty2k: at most you need AV if you want to check files for windows clients
<yeats> Gh0Sty2k: "should" is a tricky thing with computers ;-)
<Gh0Sty2k> lol true
<gasull> It seems my card driver is misconfigured: http://dpaste.com/559403/  I'm missing OpenGL support for my X server.  How can I fix it?
<wols> gasull: run glxinfo |grep -i render
<Gh0Sty2k> my problem is someone said the latest version does not contain the link to the package which is why i need to create a new symbolic link, when i tried it now = says too many symbolic links and i dont know how to delete them to start over
<sarkis_> hey guys, anyone able to get inconsolata to look like osx on ubuntu?
<sarkis_> seems they are much skinnier on ubuntu?
<wols> Gh0Sty2k: why do you need a link? what for?
<wols> Gh0Sty2k: you said you haven't installed it yet
<Gh0Sty2k> let me get the link
<Gh0Sty2k> http://kb.eset.com/esetkb/index?page=content&id=SOLN2733
<Gh0Sty2k> thats what i followed
<PeskyJ> find ./ -type d -print0 | xargs -0 -I xx mv xx/* .   ;  this is my attempt to move all files in subdirs to the current dir, but I get mv cannot stat 'dirname/*' no such file or directory for each dir - what am I doing wrong?
<lulu> hi everyone, i have problems when i boot my laptop, it drops me to a busy box... any ideas?
<sindile> can someone recommend a adsl2+ dualband N wireless router
<wols> Gh0Sty2k: and you did get that dialogbox?
<Gh0Sty2k> yup
<gasull> wols: I don't have glxinfo and I can't install it :/  http://dpaste.com/559413/
<webPragmatist> anyone familiar with csr creation?
<Gh0Sty2k> thats also what i got when i did the sudo command you gave me
<webPragmatist> i'm trying to create a csr from an existing key
<gasull> wols: sorry, it was a typo
<webPragmatist> sudo openssl req -new -keyout /etc/ssl/private/server.key  -out server.csr <<
<webPragmatist> but it keeps overwriting the private key
<bonhoffer> i have a bunch of files going from 1 to 4500 like s153.xml or hr2201.xml, i want to move all files < \w+(\d+)\.xml where (\d+) < 4400, anyone know how?
<wols> gasull: yes :)
<wols> gasull: so where on disk is that utf-16.so file?
<bonhoffer> so i want to move all files with like xx4100.xml or xy1.xml, but not gg4800.xml
<TEST_> hi
<io> gasull: the package is 'mesa-utils' not 'msa-utils'
<wols> bonhoffer: bash, python or perl script
<TEST_> i need help
<bonhoffer> wonder if i should use find with an exec
<TEST_> i need help
<io> !ask | TEST_
<ubottu> TEST_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bonhoffer> wols: ok. i'll do a ruby script with a regex match
<TEST_> i distroyed unity
<webPragmatist> anyone?
<io> gasull: oh you realised, sorry I was looking at the link
<TEST_> because settings in ccsm
<bonhoffer> just thought sed or the find command might be easiest
<gasull> wols, io: http://dpaste.com/559424/
<TEST_> i distroyed unity
<TEST_> because settings in ccsm
<TEST_> then i removed it
<TEST_> and installed kde
<FloodBot1> TEST_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gh0Sty2k> so any ideas?
<TEST_> how can i get unity back
<wols> gasull: damn. what videocard do you have?
<wols> Gh0Sty2k: first thing is to find the utf-16.so file on disk
<TEST_> how can i get unity back
<gasull> wols: not sure. How can I check?
<TEST_> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?
<io> !info unity | TEST_
<ubottu> TEST_: unity (source: unity): Interface designed for efficiency of space and interaction.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.14-0ubuntu1~natty1 (natty), package size 605 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<wols> Gh0Sty2k: are you running i386 of ubuntu? or amd64?
<Gh0Sty2k> 1386
<io> TEST_: simplest way is probably to purge and re-install that, if that's what you want to do
<Gh0Sty2k> i386
<wols> gasull: lspci |grep VGA
<Gh0Sty2k> and cant find the file
<wols> TEST_: create a new user and try to log in to X with that user first
<wols> Gh0Sty2k: check /usr/lib32/gconv/UTF-16.so
<dr_willis> TEST_,  the package manager tools do NOT touch settings in the users home directory. what you did was totally un needed
<dr_willis> TEST_,   'unity --reset' and unity --reset-icons     should reset most things
<TESTbe> Hi
<TESTbe> i need YOUR HELP
<gasull> wols: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Gh0Sty2k> i only have lib64 not lib32
<Gh0Sty2k> does that mean its a 64bit install?
<wols> gasull: that one should work out of the box
<Gh0Sty2k> as the eset is 32bit
<wols> Gh0Sty2k: dpkg --print-architecture
<dr_willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html        <--  reset unity, and ccsm
<wols> gasull: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<idrinkkkkkbeer> hi
<Gh0Sty2k> i386
<TESTbe> can you help m,e
<idrinkkkkkbeer> im afraid that for I in {1...   did not work
<aguitel> dr_willis, i am trying for the natty in this pc ,i know in other distros are bugs with the kernel and my video card ,is there way to install another kernel in natty ?
<gasull> wols: I think an automatic update messed it up, since before Brain Workshop was working and also VLC with GLX
<idrinkkkkkbeer> it said 'dd unknown'
<dr_willis> aguitel,  ive never bothered with any kernels except the default ones.
<idrinkkkkkbeer> is it really so difficult to get a simple command to repeat
<trism> idrinkkkkkbeer: might help if you included details of what you were actually trying to do
<wols> aguitel: there is always a way. not necessarily an easy one.
<idrinkkkkkbeer> ok
<dr_willis> idrinkkkkkbeer,  clarify the actual problem
<TESTbe> i need helpß
<TESTbe> can you help m,e
<idrinkkkkkbeer> i want to repeat this 1000 times
<idrinkkkkkbeer> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1 seek=62
<aguitel> wols, this is my video card:2:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS] (rev a1)
<wols> idrinkkkkkbeer: your opening bracket is already wrong you pasted here
<TESTbe> i need help
<dr_willis> idrinkkkkkbeer,  its pointless to zero a drive out 1000 times.
<idrinkkkkkbeer> how many times is good
<wols> aguitel: it will work fine with pretty much any kernel
<dr_willis> idrinkkkkkbeer,  once is enough
<TESTbe> i need help
<dr_willis> TESTbe,  state the actual problem.
<io> !ask | TESTbe
<ubottu> TESTbe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<TESTbe> well
<gasull> wols: http://pastebin.com/Lmd2keus
<TESTbe> i installed MANY Desktop environments on my PC
<wols> Gh0Sty2k: find /usr -name utf-16.so
<TESTbe> KDE; GNOME;  unity XFCE LXDE everything
<aguitel> wols, 2.6.32 work
<TESTbe> now i stay with UNITY !!
<aguitel> wols, 2.6.38 not
<sudokill> reinstall
<idrinkkkkkbeer> this is what i wrote:  for I in {1...1000}; dd......; done
<idrinkkkkkbeer> where is the error with bracket?
<wols> gasull: (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<Gh0Sty2k> tahir@tahir-Satellite-L300:/$ find /usr -name utf-16.20
<Gh0Sty2k> tahir@tahir-Satellite-L300:/$
<TESTbe> should i reinstall my pc ?? because lots of this environments
<wols> aguitel: you are mistaken. dpkg -l |grep nvidia
<sudokill> TESTbe, its quicker and easier to reinstall
<dr_willis> TESTbe,  why bother?  selexct unity at the GDM login screen and it will use Unity
<wols> gasull: why is there an nvidia glx installed?  "dpkg -l |grep nvidia"
<idrinkkkkkbeer> wols
<trism> idrinkkkkkbeer: I told you several times, you need the word 'do' following the semicolon in the for loop (also only 2 dots in the {1..1000} expansion)
<sudokill> TESTbe, or do as dr_willis said if you dont mind a load of mess left behind
<TESTbe> dr_willis: i removed all environments only the unity i did not remove
<trism> idrinkkkkkbeer: but I agree with dr_willis, running the dd 1000 seems pointless
<TESTbe> but maybe its rests on my pc
<TESTbe> and he is slower
<wols> idrinkkkkkbeer: you use a {  bracket which is wrong. but overwriting the same sector 1000 is moronic
<TESTbe> UNDER windows it is
<trism> wols: it is correct syntax, type: echo {1..5}; in bash
<gasull> wols: I don't know: http://pastebin.com/GjR0yZDw
<TESTbe> if i isntall many things it will beslower
<TESTbe> if i isntall many things it will bes lower
<idrinkkkkkbeer> so it should be:  for I in {1..100}; do dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1 seek=62; done
<DriverIssues> Can someone help me with issues with opengl
<PeskyJ> find ./ -type d -print0 | xargs -0 -I xx mv "xx/*" .   ; This gives the same results :( (quoted path)
<idrinkkkkkbeer> any error in that
<Gh0Sty2k> ok ill use an antivirus from the repos, lol
<bil21al> can any one tell me how can i set time zone on oaunchpad account????
<TESTbe> under windows
<gasull> wols: I meant I don't know why I have nvidia glx installed
<Gh0Sty2k> easier..
<DriverIssues> I can't get hardware acceleration to work
<dr_willis> !puregnome | TESTbe
<ubottu> TESTbe: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<TESTbe> if i install many things it will be slower
<sudokill> TESTbe, the amoutn of things you have installed wont affect the speed only the things that are in use will
<dr_willis> TESTbe,  it wont really be slower..
<TESTbe> is it under linux too
<TESTbe> ah thanks
<edbian> DriverIssues: What card do you have?  I can fiddle around with ATI cards
<TESTbe> under windows it is
<wols> gasull: what notebook is this? it is a notebook?
<DriverIssues> edbian, 8300 GS
<dr_willis> TESTbe,  under windows.. it depends...
<TESTbe> only a few programs and windows will be very slow xD
<idrinkkkkkbeer> i dont understand the bracket problem, im only copying what you guys wrote before
<gasull> wols: yes
<DriverIssues> edbian, nvidia
<aguitel> Wols ,http://paste.pocoo.org/show/420369/
<gasull> wols: Lenovo 3000 V100
<edbian> DriverIssues: mmm, what driver are you using now?
<sudokill> TESTbe, in windows its easy to have a load of stuff autostart
<sudokill> by itself
<TESTbe> yes thats true
<TESTbe> and the other thing is a problem with the window management
<aguitel> wols, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/420369/
<TESTbe> hope you will help me there too
<sudokill> ?
<dr_willis> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sudokill> TESTbe, i dont understand what you mean
<TESTbe> i have got unity with 2 VERTICAL and 2 HORIZONTAL desktops
<wols> gasull: lenovo 3000 N series might have a geforce 7300 go,  V series ahve intel only. uninstall all those nvidia packages
<idrinkkkkkbeer> im confused
<edbian> DriverIssues: I give you the 5 minute crash course.  There are two drivers, nouveau (open source) and nvidia (proprietary).  However there are like 7 or 8 different version of nvidia
<DriverIssues> edbian:  I just installed the "nvidia glx 185" driver
<dr_willis> idrinkkkkkbeer,  you may want to check ouit some of the bash tutorials. and work with a simpiler case.
<vasundhar> I am faving font rendering issues with 2.6.38-10-generic #44-Ubuntu
<TESTbe> but if a window is not in the center of the desktop 1
<idrinkkkkkbeer> can someone just type it out  correctly
<idrinkkkkkbeer> i'll say thanks and be out of your hair
<TESTbe> and i try to maximize it it changes to desktop 2
<bil21al> can any body tell me how can i set time zone in launchpad account???
<TESTbe> but if a window is not in the center of the desktop 1
<edbian> DriverIssues: That's one of the proprietary ones cause it starts with 'nvidia'
<TESTbe> and i try to maximize it it changes to desktop 2
<wols> !info nvidia-glx
<ubottu> Package nvidia-glx does not exist in natty
<dr_willis> TESTbe,  i belive earlier. people mentioned  that is a bug...
<DriverIssues> edbian:  I'm fine with proprietary ones, I just want them to work :s
<TESTbe> okay
<wols> aguitel: what distro are you running?
<edbian> DriverIssues: Additionally, if you have more than one driver installed at a time the system will likely get confused about which to use
<TESTbe> i do not think so
<DriverIssues> edbian:  Ok, so, how do I fix that
<edbian> DriverIssues: 11.04 right?
<aguitel> wols, debian now ,in ubuntu are notrunning
<idrinkkkkkbeer> and now someone is saying my brackets are wrong
<DriverIssues> edbian:  Yes, but defaulted to GNOME because of no hardware acceleration
<idrinkkkkkbeer> but im doing it exactly like u guys said i should
<dr_willis> idrinkkkkkbeer,  paste exactgly the command you are using...
<wols> aguitel: then come back when you run ubuntu again. we cannot help you when you run debian and show us debian output
<edbian> DriverIssues: Here are all the nvidia driver packages.  Make sure only one at a time is installed on your system.  http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nvidia&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<edbian> DriverIssues: using synaptic is probably easier
<idrinkkkkkbeer> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1 seek=62
<idrinkkkkkbeer> repeated 100 times, since every1 thinks 1000 is too much
<aguitel> wols, i need to disable autologin in ubuntu (no x ) how do it ?
<wols> idrinkkkkkbeer: more than once is too much
<sudokill> idrinkkkkkbeer, what are you trying to do?
<wols> aguitel: dunno
<DriverIssues> edbian:  Um... can I use the ubuntu software center
<DriverIssues> edbian:  Also, this is off a live disk, if that matters
<idrinkkkkkbeer> im trying to do what that command does, delete a sector
<edbian> DriverIssues: it won't list these packages
<wols> sudokill: overwrite adobe flex DRM for photoshop
<dr_willis> idrinkkkkkbeer,  and the EXACT command you were trying to do with the count and stuff was what?
<dr_willis> idrinkkkkkbeer,  100 times is to much. Once is enough.
<edbian> DriverIssues: that makes a big difference.  Have you installed Ubuntu at ll?
<DriverIssues> edbian:  Have I installed what at 11?
<idrinkkkkkbeer> for I in {1..100}; do dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1 seek=62; done
<edbian> DriverIssues: hahaah,  installed Ubuntu at all
<edbian> ?
<idrinkkkkkbeer> is there any error in that, other than repeating too many times
<DriverIssues> edbian:  I have a dead disk, nothing to install on
<edbian> idrinkkkkkbeer: Why do you want to do that so much ?
<idrinkkkkkbeer> the world isnt going to end if i do it 100 times
<DriverIssues> edbian:  I suppose I could find an old 1gig usb to install on, if that works...
<edbian> DriverIssues: mmmm, this is a liveCD ?
<trism> idrinkkkkkbeer: looks correct
<DriverIssues> edbian:  yes, this is a livecd
<idrinkkkkkbeer> because ebian i need that sector uncecoverable
<idrinkkkkkbeer> un-recoverable to forensics
<edbian> DriverIssues: the USB stick is a better option.  When you install / remove packages on the live CD when you reboot all the changes are lost (cause they can't be written to the CD).  You can save the changes with a USB stick.
<sudokill> lol
<gasull> wols: I removed the packages.  Still same error
<wols> idrinkkkkkbeer: it is when you run that command once. after that it is unrecoverable
<idrinkkkkkbeer> modern techniques like elcotron and magentic micro's can uncover beyond one write
<wols> idrinkkkkkbeer: you are wrong
<stowoda> where is wastebin located?
<edbian> idrinkkkkkbeer: There is a very small increase in security with each right.  1000 is overkill but you can do it if you want.
<sudokill> idrinkkkkkbeer, who on earth have u got on ur ass?
<wols> idrinkkkkkbeer: they cannot since the time of GMR heads
<dr_willis> idrinkkkkkbeer,  we had a debate on that in here the other day...  survay said.. not true..
<edbian> dr_willis: really?
<lullabong> hi, i need your help! when i boot my laptop it drops me to busybox... what can i do?
<DriverIssues> edbian:  Well, is there a way to transfer to a usb drive my current running OS?
<wols> idrinkkkkkbeer: they could 23-30 years ago with RLL and MFM disks, but not today
<dr_willis> edbian,  if i recall the discussion correctly... (well it was a bit of a fight..) :)
<idrinkkkkkbeer> for I in {1..100
<idrinkkkkkbeer> oops sorry
<idrinkkkkkbeer> didnt mean write it again
<edbian> DriverIssues: What's the difference between your liveCD and a new iso ?  (nothing?)  You can use the live CD to create a usb off the image that is the live CD.
<DriverIssues> idrinkkkbeer:  I have a really good solution for you.  take out the drive.  Take off the cover.  place on stove.  Heat stove.  Melt disk.  Problem solved.
<edbian> idrinkkkkkbeer: put a drill through it
<dr_willis> theres secure, theres paranoid.. then theres Tin-foil-hat paranoid....  100 times is tinfoil hat area..
<sudokill> no, scure erase it, hammer it then burn it
<wols> gasull: check if libgl1-mesa-glx is installed
<sudokill> then cut it up into little pieces and bury them underground 10 miles apart from each other
<dr_willis> Take the HD apart. the magnets really really work well for holding papers on the fridge.. and the disks make shiny mirrors!
<DriverIssues> edbian:  Yep, but I have already made some changes, which I'm guessing now reside in RAM
<idrinkkkkkbeer> does writing so many times to one sector 'damage' it physically?
<idrinkkkkkbeer> wear and tear i mean
<sudokill> yes
<wols> gasull: and if it is. also you MUST restart X
<DriverIssues> idrinkkkkkkbeeer:  Not enough to matter for a HDD.  For an SSD, yess
<edbian> DriverIssues: they do, I cannot think of an easy way to get those onto a USB (although I'm sure it's possible).  It's probably not worth the effort.  What all have you done?
<dr_willis> theres some crituical info in that one sector? :)
<idrinkkkkkbeer> i wonder how many times i could run that before the hdd dies
<wols> idrinkkkkkbeer: for a SSD overwriting a single sector is futile anyways due to wear leveling algorithms
<idrinkkkkkbeer> hopefully a million times
<sudokill> idrinkkkkkbeer, with ssd secure erase can damage it if you do it like 1000 times
<DriverIssues> edbian:  um... lets see....
<edbian> idrinkkkkkbeer: yeah, they get worn out but 1000 writes is so insignificant.  Additionally you're writing 0's when the system sees a 0 I bet it doesn't do the write.
<idrinkkkkkbeer> yea i hate ssd's
<sudokill> idrinkkkkkbeer, with normal hdd they take a lot of wear and tear
<gasull> wols: libgl1-mesa-glx is installed.  I should leave it and reboot, right?
<idrinkkkkkbeer> probably i will run that with urandom before zero
<edbian> idrinkkkkkbeer: Have you used one?  They're fast!
<wols> gasull: no you should restart X, not reboot
<sudokill> idrinkkkkkbeer, what r u so paranoid about? geez
<DriverIssues> edbian:  the mp3 codecs... flash... java plugin... chromium....
<edbian> idrinkkkkkbeer: But what if you end up writing the original bit sequence by mistake!?!?!
<idrinkkkkkbeer> yea but i need my hdd encrypted and ssd's dont perform well with that
<oCean> ok, let's drop the how-can-i-destroy-my-hdd discussion?
<edbian> DriverIssues: Oh that is one command to redo ;)
<dr_willis> 'need them encrypted' :)
<aguitel> wols, i try to boot again with ubuntu
<sudokill> idrinkkkkkbeer, ssds and encryption is pointless
<edbian> DriverIssues: sudo apt-get install gstreamer-plugins-ugyly flashplugin-nonfree java chromium-browser
<idrinkkkkkbeer> i know sudokill
<dr_willis> i did find this neat answer to repeating a command X amounts of time...
<DriverIssues> edbian:  what do I need to redo?
<dr_willis> http://www.stefanoforenza.com/how-to-repeat-a-shell-command-n-times/
<edbian> sudokill: why is ssd with encryption pointless?
<DriverIssues> edbian:  oh to redo that, I need only 1 command
<gasull> wols: OK, restarting
<edbian> DriverIssues: yeah
<idrinkkkkkbeer> lol dr willis that is complicated
<dr_willis> idrinkkkkkbeer,  no its not..
<sudokill> edbian, well they perform he same as hdd with encryption (waste of ssd speed) and they can leake info due to the way they work
<edbian> we should have used repeat
<edbian> sudokill: mmm, interesting
<sudokill> that imo is the only minus of ssd
<edbian> I don't encrypt my partitions anyway
<sudokill> i used to use truecrypt all the time for hdds
<sudokill> for full disk
<idrinkkkkkbeer> now your a pgp fanboy?
<sudokill> nah i dont encrypt now either
<sudokill> encryption is becomming sort of a trend like vms
<sudokill> lol
<oCean> edbian: sudokill this is (no longer) ubuntu-specific. Please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<idrinkkkkkbeer> of course, since u can get like a 200k fine for downloading a torrent these days
<idrinkkkkkbeer> better safe than sorry
<idrinkkkkkbeer> without the hdd no evidence
<edbian> idrinkkkkkbeer: don't tell us you're doing illegal things
<sudokill> idrinkkkkkbeer, depends where u live some laws can force u to reveal password
<DriverIssues> sudokill:  I don't know if an ssd is going to slow down to hdd speeds, I daresay that's exagerrated
<sudokill> it does, seen benchmarks
<DriverIssues> sudokill:  What did they use?
<whorush> hey, my buddy wants to buy a desktop with graphics integrated into the 880g chipset.  think he'll have trouble running two different resolution monitors in 11.04?
<sudokill> truecrypt i think, and that is very fast
<oCean> sudokill: enough
<DriverIssues> sudokill:  Hm... interesting.
<idrinkkkkkbeer> the only bad thing about tc is the forums
<edbian> whorush: I think he'll have trouble running 2 monitors with onboard graphics at all on any os (is this a laptop?)
<DriverIssues> so edbian:  I should go to a usb live disk before I even think about fixing drivers
<wols> DriverIssues: you can always use a sandybridge CPU with AES-NI
<trism> dr_willis: that is a pretty nifty solution, although you seem to lose access to the loop index, which can be useful sometimes. will have to remember it for later though, thanks
<dr_willis> trism,  the comments also have a few neat tricks
<whorush> edbian, it's a desktop, 880g chipset graphics and amd quad core
<edbian> DriverIssues: Umm, I would recommend it.  Unless you wanna fix your drivers twice
<DriverIssues> wols:  Oh, right, that's what matters.
<edbian> whorush: Is 880g integrated?  or a separate card?
<idrinkkkkkbeer> im out, thx for help
<DriverIssues> edbian: No, on vista I ran two monitors on a crappy integrated card
<wols> edbian: integrated. radeon
<idrinkkkkkbeer> if it doesnt work i'll back and angry
<whorush> edbian, integrated into the chipset
<aguitel> wols, i am in ubuntu wih no effects
<DriverIssues> edbian:  880g is the name of a mobo, so it's intergrated
<edbian> Thanks
<edbian> DriverIssues: mmmm
<dr_willis> idrinkkkkkbeer,  cut/paste the command in a script 1000 times.. and run the script
<idrinkkkkkbeer> oh one last thing, if its working would i see the output 100 times or would it just be like a blinking cursor?
<edbian> whorush: I think it is likely that it will NOT work but I can't say for sure
<idrinkkkkkbeer> output is normally 512 bytes copies
<aguitel> wols, what you want to know for may card?
<wols> aguitel: dpkg -l |grep nvidia  and the content of /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<orwhatt> hi everyone, i need some help with synaptic (yup im a newbie :S) , i need some info about the "updates" tab in repositories, i see on the wiki that proposed and backport aare not (or better may not be) fully tested, now i seem to understand that only some people (mainly developers) can put stuff in the repos (please correct me if im wrong) does that mean that while they re not tested they re still somehow safe to install or that not tested means that some
<orwhatt> random joe may put some nasty stuff in the repos?
<aguitel> wols, ok
<sudokill> orwhatt, its not likely bad stuff will be there
<dr_willis> orwhatt,  they are not tested to be as stable as the normal stuff..
<gasull> wols: it worked.  thank you :)
<whorush> edbian, 880g is the name of the chipset.  they call the graphics something like integrated radeon 4250 or osmething.
<DriverIssues> So I can use the very same iso that I used on the cd to put on a usb?
<whorush> edbian, so you think there's a good chance it won't work, eh?
<orwhatt> so that means they were put there by "trusted" (or at least well known) people?
<wols> DriverIssues: yes
<edbian> orwhatt: Things that are 'untested' means that not many users have used it to create bugs.  it is very unlikely that malicious software is in those repos.  Not anybody can submit a package to go in the repo but it is reviewed first (and open source of course)
<IdleOne> orwhatt: it means that they are relatively safe to install but not tested yet, those packages may or may not break your system.
<edbian> whorush: Yes, but that is not anything set in stone.  Does the machine even have two graphics ports?
<whorush> anybody else think i'm gonna have problems running two different resolutoin monitors with amd graphics integrated into the chipset?
<whorush> edbian, good question, i was wondering that myself :-)
<DriverIssues> edbian and wols:  Crap.  Do I really need a 2 gig stick?  I only have a spare 1 gig
<edbian> orwhatt: likely they are just bugging (and potentially very annoyingly buggy)  but it's very unlikely they're malicious
<aguitel> wols, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/420383/
<coldpizza72i> whats the price at now
<LibertyBeta> Can some one help with with a tablet pc issue?
<sudokill> DriverIssues, 2gb i think
<aguitel> wols, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/420385/
<edbian> DriverIssues: It will git on 1Gb
<dr_willis> whorush,  ive done it with Nvidia.. but never ATI.
<edbian> fit
<wols> whorush: it will probably work generally but you still will probably get various problems :) provided the mobo has two vga-outs
<orwhatt> do i have to expect that they may be as malicious as the normal ones? (being potentially the same person who packaged and tested them)
<DriverIssues> whorush:  It'll be technically possible - I did it on vista - but I'm not sure if it's that easy in ubuntu
<sudokill> orwhatt, what do u mean malicious?
<edbian> orwhatt: There is such a low probability of malicious software in any ubuntu repo (not PPAs)
<IdleOne> orwhatt: rarely do people spend months/years gaining the trust to get upload rights just so they can introduce malicious code
<whorush> thanks!  what if i buy  a cheap video card to do it with two ports?  would you prefer amd or nvidia driver-wise?
<QuakeZone> Hi, I am new to this Ubuntu Linux. I am haveing an issue with the live CD, I get an error message as follows - (initramfs) stdin I/O error - mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: No such device can not mount /dev/loop0 (cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs.
<orwhatt> sudokill: litterally malware, if you consider it as anything that may harm my privacy / security
<edbian> orwhatt: Any malicious code would quickly be noticed and removed even if someone did gain access
<orwhatt> IdleOne: that makes alot of sence :)
<dr_willis> whorush,  i would reccomend NVIDIA over ati.
<sudokill> orwhatt, no there wont be, and if there was it'd be removed very quickly and all over the web
<dr_willis> whorush,  and Intel over ati.. but intel dosent make stand alone cards that i know of. :)
<edbian> orwhatt: I'm gonna be the bold one.  There is no malicious software in the repos at all
<sudokill> talked about* lol
<wols> aguitel: most likely your xorg.conf is fubar
<dr_willis> edbian,  theres some addictive games! does that  count? :)
<orwhatt> edbian: bold statements are the ones that make me shut up, thank you very much :)
<aguitel> wols, sorry ,what is fubar?
<whorush> dr_willis, ati drivers are still that bad?  i heard they got a lot  better?
<wols> !fubar
<orwhatt> thank you very much to anyone that answered my question, much appreciated, im getting to love ubuntu there is so much documentation and people willing to help lol
<DriverIssues> edbian:  What does it mean to git, and I got my dad to lend me his 1tb external drive.
<edbian> dr_willis: :)
<dr_willis> whorush,  better then what they used to be.. unless you get unlucky...
<wols> aguitel: google it. it's probably against the language policy in here
<edbian> DriverIssues: I meant fit
<dr_willis> whorush,  they will ahve to get a lot lot lot lot better.. befor i would even try ati again.
<sudokill> orwhatt, it can be confusing, a bit like the "there are no viruses for linux" there's always people who say "but there has been".... irl they dont exist
<edbian> DriverIssues: I think 1Tb will be enough.  Just install it normall on that! :P
<aguitel> wols, what you recommend
<edbian> Hopefully dad doesn't mind a partition
<whorush> alright, thanks then!
<orwhatt> sudokill: 1 reason why i switched from os x lol
<whorush> bye bye!
<DriverIssues> edbian:  Lol, I know.  Also, I have one more issue...
<wols> aguitel: basically for nvidia to load you need to load it explicitly via xorg.conf. your installation doesn't do that and hence it doesn't work
<dr_willis> all the viruses for linux that ive seen.. were specific service exploits.. but i may have missed a few. :)
<nit-wit> many rootkits run in multiple OS's
<edbian> sudokill: orwhatt The only viruses are proof of concept (many rely on social engineering).  There has never been a virus in the wild.
<edbian> DriverIssues: sure?
<wols> aguitel: the question is now how did your get to this point?
<sudokill> edbian, thats what im saying
<wols> edbian: wrong
<sudokill> in real life they dont exist
<DriverIssues> edbian:  my processor, according to hardinfo, is only running at 1ghz
 * edbian regrets starting a flame war
<edbian> DriverIssues: That is slow.  What is it supposed to be?
<wols> sudokill: there is linux malware out there, in the wild
<edbian> wols: Can you be more specific?
<DriverIssues> edbian:  2.6  I have a feeling pstates got screwed up somewhere
<dr_willis> for my nvidia systems.. i dont need a xorg.conf with them using the nvidia drivers.. the xorg.conf just sets up twinview and a few other settings.
<edbian> DriverIssues: Mmm, I don't know anything about that.
<wols> DriverIssues: speedstep or amd cool'n'quiet. it's a good thing
<sudokill> wols, you can create malware yourself e.g. create a script that rm -rfs / then tell someone to run it
<aguitel> wols, i use archlinux and same ussue occours (same kernel and same driver )
<DriverIssues> wols:  but even when at 100% load, it's stuck there
<wols> sudokill: no there have been actual epidemics with linux malware, on the internet
<sudokill> up to you if you want to look at what you install...
<DriverIssues> wols:  this is also a desktop
<edbian> wols: Can you be more specific ?
<wols> DriverIssues: ALL cpus for 5-10 years have powersaving built in
<edbian> wols: Are we talking about a virus here?  Or just malware?
<sudokill> wols, there was some on gnomelook website but that was very very rare
<edbian> sudokill: wols That required the user to install it!
<staff_nowa> Hello how can test fail2ban. max attempts for mail 1, but i can check password for 20 times
<orwhatt> one last question, what would you think about using 2.6.21 (ubuntu kernel dont remember the release) and the iptables version of its release as hardware router? would it be good even though its outdated?
<sudokill> but.... the easiest way to tell is if someone actually complains that they got malware and proves it, thats a more real life scenario
<wols> edbian: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_malware#Linux_vulnerability  virus and worms mainly
<wols> sudokill: I agree it is very very rare, but they DO exist
<QuakeZone> Hi, I am haveing an issue with the live CD, I get an error message as follows - (initramfs) stdin I/O error - mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: No such device can not mount /dev/loop0 (cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs.
<sudokill> i hope u didnt mean vulnerability there...
<wols> orwhatt: no it would be bad
<edbian> wols: These are not 'in the wild' because they are not spreading from machine to machine like for exmaple stuxnet
<DriverIssues> wols:  Yes, but they should turn off properly when i need more power
<edbian> wols: They do exist.  I think we are agreeing
<Pskol> b
<orwhatt> wols: mind if i ask you why it would be bad?
<wols> DriverIssues: yes they do. run a program that uses the CPU and you will see
<edbian> just because they should be doesn't mean they are
<wols> orwhatt: cause it's not made for a router at all and very outdated and by now pretty certainly prone to exploits
<sudokill> ok i agree of course there has been some malicious stuff for linux, but saying they do exist sounds bad, especially if windows users hear that because its completely different
<orwhatt> wols: my actual router uses 2.6.20 (although not ubuntu i386) do i have to worry? lol
<edbian> DriverIssues: I suggest you install to the HDD and fix the problems you have there.  It's likely some will just go away and others will replace them.  It's a waste of time to fix issues that are on the live CD
<ikonia> chaps, maybe the malware discussion would fit better in offtopic ?
<DriverIssues> wols:  I'll try with phoronix.
<sudokill> sorry
<DriverIssues> edbian:  ok.
<edbian> sudokill: that's why I say they exist as proof of concept
<edbian> I'm done
<edbian> sorry! :P
<edbian> DriverIssues: :)
<wols> orwhatt: no. cause the vendor of your router might (and should have) patched it properly. the ubuntu one is by now probably !EOL and not patched anymore. also ubuntu is a general purpose distro. router distros are differently made
<orwhatt> wols: vendor is linksys and they have last patched it in march 2010, you still say i can sleep tight?
<wols> orwhatt: basically, you can run ubuntu as a "hardware router", but if you have to ask about it, you really shouldn't do it
<orwhatt> this is off topic sorry everyone
<edbian> wols: I disagree
<edbian> orwhatt: ask away
<wols> orwhatt: I don't know how linksys makes their router but you can sleep better than with a ubuntu install from 2010 as a router imho
<oscar> hi every one, why Ubuntu 10.10 system force pidgin "uninstallation"?
<edbian> orwhatt: Just update your ubuntu router to a LTS or the newest release
<orwhatt> edbian: i asked, i was asking if 2.6.21 would have been good for a hardware router, wols said no then i wondered if id be fine since my actual one uses 2.6.20
<wols> edbian: ubuntu runs about 10 times as much as it should for a router. and hence it is a bad idea to use it as one
<edbian> orwhatt: That's too old.
<orwhatt> edbian: i dont have one yet :P was just trying to find out how good it would be
<edbian> wols: I didn't say it's the best OS for a router.  If he wants to he should be allowed to ask about it.
<orwhatt> edbian: my actual router's firmware or using ubuntu to build up one?
<sudokill> orwhatt, cant you just use a normal router? i use an old wrt54g with tomato firmware does everything, and dont take up a load of power
<orwhatt> sudokill: i have  a wag320n, no custom firmwares :S
<edbian> orwhatt: The actual router firmware will be easier.  A real machine will give you more control and teach you something
<sudokill> ah ok, routers are cheap though
<trinikrono> oscar: you can still install pidgin manually
<orwhatt> sudokill: sadly not here lol it costed like 150$
<edbian> orwhatt: putting custom firmware on a router is cool too
<sudokill> orwhatt, 3rd party firmware is good though, iptables etc
<orwhatt> edbian: sorry im a lil lost now, did you say my actual router firmware (linksys updated last march 2010) is too old or using ubuntu 2.6.21 to build one would be old?
<wols> orwhatt: what is the reason you want to use ubuntu for a router? just for routing alone, it can't be?
<orwhatt> sudokill: i know its good but bootloader is locked
<orwhatt> wols: just for routing yeah, thought i may have a better control of it if i wasnt bound to the manufacturer
<sudokill> orwhatt, youd be better off looking on ebay or amazon or something for a cheap router thats compatable with 3rd party firmware
<sudokill> youd save the money in power bills alone
<edbian> orwhatt: Oh!  I was confused before.  People generally don't ever update their router firmware.  Using 2.6.21 is old (needlessly! the new kernels are free too ya know)
<wols> orwhatt: if you want that buy a cheap openwrt compatible router. your ubuntu router will probably cost more electricity in a year than such a dedicated small routerbox
<edbian> orwhatt: Of course, for someone to attack your router they'd really have to know what they were doing.
<orwhatt> sudokill: so you re somehow stating mine would not actually be good/reliable/secure?
<sudokill> wols, lol u said exactly what i said
<Cerrdor> so I am running Ubuntu in VM and it installed nice I ran it a few times and now my desktop is all grey and gross and not the black sleek look how can I get it back correct? I didnt change anything configuration wise
<Guest87412> when downloading and installing packages which should i use universe or multiverse
<orwhatt> wols: that makes alot of sence thanks
<elyawy> ubuntu on my imac has no sound , it is an imac from early 2009 20 inch and the sound doesn't work on all versions of ubuntu anybody knows a fix?
<wols> orwhatt: WR1043ND is very cheap, runs openwrt
<sudokill> orwhatt, if u have a router, but you cant put 3rd party f/w on it its still good (for routing)
<edbian> orwhatt: There is a big difference between guessing the default password on it on executing a known exploit for router firmware
<oscar> trinikrono: yes, but every time I try to upgrade ubuntu, it forces me to uninstall pidgin.
<trinikrono> Guest87412: you should enable the both
<trinikrono> oscar: well thats very naughty
<orwhatt> edbian: the pass is good for my standars, im afraid of exploits for the firmware, being it old (and i think that unpatched open source software is worse than outdated proprietary lol)
<sudokill> orwhatt, disable ssh / telnet whatever on your router and dont worry about it
<wols> oscar: use aptitude to upgrade. it will tell you why it wants to remove pidgin
<orwhatt> wols: ill look it up thanks
<orwhatt> sudokill: any access from remote (the only being webmin) is disabled, spi and nat firewall are on
<DriverIssues> bah
<DriverIssues> can someone help me install ubuntu onto my external hdd
<edbian> orwhatt: :)
<edbian> DriverIssues: Yes, what's the issue?
<orwhatt> edbian: also, i havent seen yet a router + modem that supports open source firmware, and i'd like to have an all in one
<DriverIssues> it says that no root filesystem is defined
<ikonia> DriverIssues: whats the issue ?
<vasundhar> oscar: Did you select delete unused applications in aptitude settings ? that might be a possibility since when you upgrade (I assume) your counts will be lost leaving pidgin unused app
<ikonia> DriverIssues: where did you define it ?
<DriverIssues> I'm not sure what you mean
<DriverIssues> I'm on a livecd, currently using it
<orwhatt> edbian: since (unless you own one) you're not supposed to know all the details about that box would you say i can sleep tight with that outdated firmware? lol (sorry if im repeatitive)
<DriverIssues> clicked "install ubuntu 11.04" on the desktop
<wols> orwhatt: in europe there are. fritz!box by avm. it's a phonesystem, dsl modem and router. runs linux and has free firmware available via freetz and some very select models via openwrt
<DriverIssues> nvm, I'll use the simple installer
<sudokill> orwhatt, id say so firmware updates normally oinly fix bugs
<edbian> orwhatt: tomato and ddwrt are both open source firmware.   People have suggested routers that support both of those I think.
<orwhatt> wols: ill have to check amazon for that, shops dont seem to have lol
<ikonia> DriverIssues: you have to tell the installer where to install ubuntu (that is the root file system) where did you point it at
<DriverIssues> ikonia:  the hdd
<wols> edbian: but they rarely come with dsl modems then
<edbian> orwhatt: none (to my knowledge) come with OSS pre-installed.
<sudokill> orwhatt, common ones are linksys and buffalo for 3rd party fw
<ikonia> DriverIssues: ok - so you defined a file system called "/" on the external hard disk ?
<orwhatt> edbian: i didnt ask if you knew any with OSS i asked if you would sleep tight if you had such an old device (came out around 2008 and only had minor bug fixes)
<DriverIssues> ikonia:  I'm confused, what do you mean by a file system
<edbian> orwhatt: Outdated router firmware?  Don't worry about it.  When you get a chance, log into the router and see if you can update the firmware.  Usually there is a button that checks for you!
<orwhatt> sudokill: sadly i picked the locked one lol pwnt
<ikonia> DriverIssues: you need to create a partition on the disk and assign the root (/) file system to it.
<ikonia> DriverIssues: that is what a file system is
<edbian> DriverIssues: Mount the HDD first
<sudokill> orwhatt, dont worry about it i use a router from 2005 just use it and stop worrying
<orwhatt> edbian: i know for a fact that unless people riot because they want ipv6 linksys wont update that router :'(
<DriverIssues> bah bah I gave up , ikonia and edbian, I just used the simple install wizard
<oscar> vasundhar: let me see, thanks
<edbian> orwhatt: My router is from 2006
<orwhatt> sudokill: thanks for the support :D
<edbian> DriverIssues: yay
<orwhatt> edbian: you too
<vasundhar> you are welcome
<ikonia> DriverIssues: that's the only way to install, using the installer, so I don't know how you where doing it without the installer
<orwhatt> wols: you too
<edbian> orwhatt: :)
<DriverIssues> ikonia:  there was an option to use the "advanced partitioning utility"
<edbian> DriverIssues: You have to mount that external hdd
<orwhatt> thank you all for bearing with this noob  much appreciated
<DriverIssues> ikonia:  i had wanted to not use so much space - I only wanted 100 gigs or so
<ikonia> DriverIssues: ah, so you used the advanced partioning tool, not advanced installer
<erbun> morning everyone!  anyone here have any experience with dhcp3-server?  I have tried installing it and while it created a folder in my etc folder, it was empty of everything every guide should tell me should be there?  all it has is a folder named dhclient-enter-hooks.d?
<orwhatt> edbian: firmware is not open but i have access to iptables config LOL (curl)
<martiniano> hello, can anyone tell me how to set up evolution as the default email client from the command line?
<ab2tract> .
<edbian> orwhatt: cool
<ikonia> martiniano: just do it through the gui - it's easier
<ikonia> martiniano: there is no reason to do it on the command line
<orwhatt> anyways thanks everyone and have a nice day
<martiniano> I can't, don't know why
<martiniano> the option is disabled
<ikonia> martiniano: explain ? how are you trying to do it
<martiniano> so when I click on the ubuntu icon I can't see the email button
<coldpizza72i> my nmap run says 5hours remaining
<coldpizza72i> is that normal
<sudokill> depends
<coldpizza72i> on...
<ikonia> coldpizza72i: it can take a long time, it depends what you're doing
<sudokill> a slow scan can on a network other side of the world
<martiniano> I installed Thunderbird to try it out and it got set up as the default
<genii-around> If you told it to scan all the IP on a Class A for instance...
<ikonia> martiniano: ok, so how are you trying to set evolution up as the default
<martiniano> so THEN I was able to see thunderbird in the menu
<sudokill> coldpizza72i, on a local network then it should b less than 30 seconds
<martiniano> through the gui
<coldpizza72i> whats a class a
<ikonia> martiniano: which gui
<coldpizza72i> genii-around: *
<ikonia> coldpizza72i: that's the time you shouldn't be using nmap
<martiniano> preferred applications
<elyawy> ubuntu on intel imac early 2009 no sound help
<coldpizza72i> ikonia: huh?
<martiniano> then on the internet tab there's web browser and mail reader
<DriverIssues> ok, whoever was helping me about the processor frequency stuck at the lowest power state
<ikonia> coldpizza72i: you're asking what a class A network is, if this is the case you shouldn't be using a tool such as nmap
<martiniano> i have chromium as my default but no application selected on the mail reader option
<genii-around> coldpizza72i: A class A IP range is something like all the numbers between 192.0.0.0 and 192.255.255.255 for instance
<coldpizza72i> ikonia: y not
<ikonia> martiniano: and you can't do it ?
<martiniano> and the drop down menu us disabled
<martiniano> nope
<ikonia> coldpizza72i: because it requires a basic knowledge of networking to use it
<ikonia> martiniano: how did you lauch the gui ?
<DriverIssues> wols
<martiniano> unity
<coldpizza72i> genii-around: what are other clases
<ikonia> martiniano: , sorry, I meant how are you luanching
<martiniano> searched for preffered applications
<DriverIssues> oh hey
<martiniano> oh, evolution... through the messaging menu
<DriverIssues> what the heck
<DriverIssues> went up to 2.6 ghz... never mind
<DriverIssues> I guess what I was doing wasn't stressful enough :P
<sudokill> DriverIssues, maybe some power saving thing
<ikonia> martiniano: interesting, I don't know where that menu is within unity these days, but try to find it from within the unity interface
<martiniano> I did
<wols> DriverIssues: what cpu is it?
<ikonia> martiniano: I'm wondering if it wasn't launched without the correct permissions
<martiniano> can I post a screen shot?
<wols> DriverIssues: and how did you check if it went up?
<genii-around> coldpizza72i: It logically follows then that Class B is 192.0.0.0 to 192.0.255.255   and class C is 192.0.0.0 to 192.0.0.255
<DriverIssues> sudokill:  It was, I was just surprised it went down so low while I was doing something mildly cpu-intesnive
<ikonia> martiniano: sure
<DriverIssues> wols:  AMD Athlon 64 x2 5000+, hardinfo
<martiniano> ok, gimme a second
<wols> DriverIssues: use cat /proc/cpuinfo
<sudokill> DriverIssues, sorry i wasnt following ur posts but in the bios you should be able to turn power saving off, but now youve realised its working u should leaev it
<DriverIssues> And I played runescape on max settings using software rendering as my stress test :P
<ab2tract> is my ip shown
<ikonia> ab2tract: yes
<ikonia> ab2tract: 178.194.19.98
<edbian> ab2tract: Some ip will be shown or you wouldn't get on here.
<ab2tract> shouldnt /mode ab2tract +i hide that from other users or do you have a script that negates that
<edbian> ab2tract: Our messages are sent to your ip
<DriverIssues> model name	: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+ stepping	: 2 cpu MHz		: 2600.000 cache size	: 512 KB
<ikonia> ab2tract: no, ask the guys in #freenode to explain that stuff to you
<sudokill> ab2tract, you can use tor for freenode if ur paranoid or whatever
<martiniano> there's the preffered application menu http://dl.dropbox.com/u/734549/preffered%20aplications.png
<sudokill> lol
<martiniano> hope you can see it
<wols> DriverIssues: it sounds like hardinfo is wrong
<wols> !info hardinfo
<ubottu> hardinfo (source: hardinfo): Displays system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-1.1ubuntu3 (natty), package size 238 kB, installed size 680 kB
<coldpizza72i> genii-around: how do you determine what class a network is that isnt yours
<ab2tract> i have a healthly level of paranoia
<sudokill> but we all know ur ip now
<DriverIssues> wols:  why would it be wrong.  It displayed the same thing
<ab2tract> lol
<martiniano> I tried to get a screen shot of the unity dash but can't
<ikonia> martiniano: I see what you mean.
<ab2tract> well could be a proxy or connected through my phone
<DriverIssues> wols:  before stressing cpu, it was 1000 mhz, now it went up to 2600 mhz
<martiniano> just imagine it without the mail option
<ikonia> martiniano: how did you set thunderbird as the default ?
<wols> coldpizza72i: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_C_network
<martiniano> so what I was thinking was just to "force" it
<ikonia> martiniano: I see you're thinking, but we need to understand what's happened before messing more
<martiniano> I think it was set up that way just as I installed it
<ikonia> martiniano: no, it won't do it by default like that
<Ampelbein> coldpizza72i: you know that network classes are absolutely unimportant since about 20 years?
<martiniano> mmm let me check, I can install it again just to check
<ikonia> martiniano: is evolution actually installed ?
<martiniano> yep
<wols> DriverIssues: cpuinfo is what the kernel sees. and on a linux system there is no higher authority thn the kernel. and the kernel says your CPU runs at 2600MHz
<DriverIssues> wols:  yes, and hardinfo says the same thing.  I don't understand why its wrong
<wols> you said hardinfo displayed 1000MHz only
<sudokill> DriverIssues, the cpu downclocls to save power, just like gpus do
<DriverIssues> wols:  that was before a stress test
<sudokill> dont worry baout it
<DriverIssues> sudokill:  I know I know, I just felt the downclocking was a little too aggressive and might be messed up, turned out it wasn't, problem solved
<acicula> DriverIssues: you have trouble getting your proc to run at 2600Mh?
<DriverIssues> acicula:  Ack no, see above post
<martiniano> (this is nice, first time on IRC chat, thanks for your help)
<sudokill> DriverIssues, its supposed to be super low clock speed otherwise no point in power saving
<sudokill> DriverIssues, my gpu downclocks to 50mhz when idle
<sudokill> from 900
<ikonia> martiniano: just trying to figure out what could have happened to make what you've sen happen
<DriverIssues> ok w/e
<martiniano> yeo
<martiniano> yep, it just happened automatically
<martiniano> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/734549/Screenshot.png
<DriverIssues> Oh, this is sort of weird.  On ubuntu, sound sounds really different than on windows media player
<DriverIssues> Ubuntu doesn't do any sort of sound enhancement by default, does it?
<martiniano> and now I can see the "check mail" on the unity dash
<ikonia> martiniano: ok - that suggests that your OS things that thunderbird is the only mail application installed
<DriverIssues> Because it sounds bassier
<genii-around> coldpizza72i: If you want to get an idea of how IPv4 netmasks work, maybe plug some different numbers into http://www.subnet-calculator.com/ and examine the results
<ikonia> martiniano: if you select the drop down box, is there only thunderbird in the list ?
<martiniano> no
<sudokill> DriverIssues, no it shouldnt do but the sound "engine" is different on linux
<ikonia> martiniano: what else is in the list ?
<lapion> got an image pastebin for me ?
<martiniano> nothing else, just thunderbird
<DriverIssues> sudokill:  eh... well, I shouldn't complain.  But how do I mute a sound source
<DriverIssues> er, output
<ikonia> martiniano: ok, so there answer to "is there only thundebird in the list" is "yes", no "no"
<DriverIssues> Because I don't want my monitor to play anything
<sudokill> DriverIssues, in the soun options icon thing you should be able to select devices there, right click and choose mute i think
<martiniano> sorry, don't understand the question
<ikonia> martiniano: try re-installing evolution, see if that appears in the list
<ikonia> martiniano: the OS believes evolution is not available as a mail app
<martiniano> ok, do a reinstall on synaptic or an uninstall and reinstall cycle?
<martiniano> guess it's the same thing
<DriverIssues> sudokill:  it doesn't recognize the two devices as separate
<ikonia> martiniano: a reinstall should be enough
<carter_> how do i add more disk space to my dual boot
<sudokill> DriverIssues, try typing alsamixer see if u can mute it there, type m to mute
<carter_> i did not make seperate partitions just simple install via ubuntu.com for vista (sigh)
<ikonia> carter_: repartition it
<ikonia> carter_: so it's wubi
<carter_> yes
<martiniano> I'm afraid it didn't work
<Kreative> Hmm, hello, would anyone happen to know a way to get the sound menu to work with Alsa?
<mikec_> carter ijust install inside windows
<carter_> apolagies for bringing this crap to the IRC haha - still learning Linux, its cool
<DriverIssues> sudokiller:  What is this.  A gui in the terminal?! :P
<sudokill> yes sort of
<martiniano> thunderbird is still the only email program listed
<carter_> mickec_: you add disk space for ubuntu 11.4 from windows ?
<Kreative> Or I'm looking at the code in Launchpad, could someone point me to the correct file(s) I would have to edit if there's no other easier way?
<mikec_> no you don't have partion
<arucreid> czesc wam
<sudokill> Kreative, what do you mean sound menu? the mixer?
<Kreative> sudokill: the ubuntu sound menu applet, in the panel.
<arucreid> hello everyone
<sudokill> Kreative, it should work as is
<Kreative> I dislike PulseAudio, and right now I'm using a simple python script with a rather boring slider.
<mikec_> carter windows treats it as a windows program
<sudokill> everyone dislikes pulse
<sudokill> :S
<Kreative> sudokill: It does not work, unfortunately, however, I did replace PulseAudio in a rather sloppy way.
<outer_space> whats an app that can securely and reliably store text notes?
<Kreative> Maybe I could have just tried doing it in gstreamer-properties, oh well, I ougha try it when I get back home.
<arucreid> Is anybody come from POLAND?
<arucreid> nobody?:)
<arucreid> ;p
<sudokill> outer_space, you can use truecrypt and create a container
<j3roth> how do I list what channel the Wifi network I am connected to is on? (There are multiple networks with the same SSID)
<outer_space> Looking for something like tomboy but designed to be reliable
<sudokill> ah idk
<acicula> outer_space: what do you mean reliable
<edbian> outer_space: tomboy isn't reliable?
<acicula> *by
<sudokill> yea, why is tomboy unreliable?
<outer_space> theres a known dataloss bug for ext4 filesystems
<DriverIssues> Ok guys... restarting to a real ubuntu installation
<DriverIssues> what the hell
<DriverIssues> there's no shutdown button
<sudokill> lol
<DriverIssues> ok... weird
<DriverIssues> shutting down from the command line
<outer_space> I cant be losing notes, 2nd time tomboy lost super-important notes on me
<sudokill> type reboot in terminal?
<outer_space> reboot 0
<DriverIssues> Ubuntu "Terminal Lover" Natty Narwhal is rebooting!
<nud3lz> @j3roth type in your shell iwlist wlan0 channel then a list should apear and your current
<kla> is reboot really a standard command??
<nud3lz> @j3roth something like Current Frequency:2.442 GHz (Channel 7)
<j3roth> Thanks! :)
<Wiesshund> ketting 11.04 upgrade run, any pitfalls i should look out for?
<Wiesshund> *letting
<nud3lz> np
<martiniano> ikonia: any idea what could be wrong? Isn't there a conf file that I could edit?
<Wiesshund> kla i believe the command is shutdown and reboot is one of the available parameters for it
<acicula> reboot exists as a file
<acicula> in /sbin
<acicula> but it might be that reboot and halt point to the same program, idunno
<coz_> Wiesshund,  well,, upgrading the system is consistently inconsistent
<coz_> Wiesshund,  I always recommend a clean install
<acicula> ah /sbin/halt points to reboot
<acicula> Wiesshund: its usually fine, just make sure you have a backup of your data
<ikonia> martiniano: sorry, was just away
<Wiesshund> well luckily i dont really have any data on this machine. just dont like having to reset up everything
<ikonia> martiniano: there isn't a config file, it's part of the desktop, hence why I'm trying to think of what could have changed
<DriverIssues> I'm back!
<Wiesshund> eh if the upgrade craps out, i'll just do a fresh install
<DriverIssues> Whoever said that there was no need to use a terminal in ubuntu
<DriverIssues> or, when someone says that
<DriverIssues> I now have a foolproof riposte - I was forced to reboot via the terminal once!
<crazydip> newest libcurl3 security update is missing ubuntu changelog, where can I find it?
<Wiesshund> hehe terminal has tons of uses. lots of things i can do in it faster than in a GUI
<wols> DriverIssues: switching between my IGP and discrete graphics needs the terminal. can't be done in X at all
<DriverIssues> Wiesshund:  just installed ubuntu and the stupid reboot button disappeared, which is just ridiculous...
<Cerrdor> so I am running Ubuntu in VM and it installed nice I ran it a few times and now my desktop is all grey and gross and not the black sleek look how can I get it back correct? I didnt change anything configuration wise
<DriverIssues> anyways.  my driver issues are gone!
<DriverIssues> cerrdor, open up a terminal and type "unity"
<DriverIssues> oh, the irony of that statement.
<PythonSnake> Hi all
<Cerrdor> DriverIssues didnt work
<PythonSnake> how to configure touchpad for 3 fingers multi touch ?
<mikec_> hello python
<PythonSnake> Hi mikec_
<Cerrdor> Cannot register the panel shell: there is already one running.
<crazydip> where can i find the ubuntu changelog for a package that is missing the changelog in packages.ubuntu.com (gives 404)?
<Cerrdor> DriversFixed,  didnt work
<Cerrdor> Cannot register the panel shell: there is already one running.
<acicula> crazydip: idunno, but the updated package changelof might list a reason?
<PythonSnake> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<acicula> *Changelog
<Wiesshund> Cerrdor you try closing the VM and reopening?
<crazydip> acicula, the original changelog does not because it's an ubuntu version bump (not upstream)
<Cerrdor> DriversFixed, did that twice
<acicula> crazydip: heu thats pretty odd then
<DriversFixed> Um, how do I rename my computer
<PythonSnake> how to change real name pease ?
<Cerrdor> lol
<crazydip> acicula, yeah, i mean, the link on packages.ubuntu.com gives a 404 - i checked, and previous version have a ubuntu changelog (even with a mere ubuntu version bump)
<io> !hostname | DriversFixed
<ubottu> DriversFixed: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<DriversFixed> ... no, what ubuntu calls my computer
<DriversFixed> I love you, ubottu
<crazydip> acicula, trying to find it on launchpad in the lp
<DriversFixed> argh where's the terminal in unity
<jimrew> is there an easy way of installing from source?
<bibs> hola ubuntu pals
<io> PythonSnake: did you need help or was you refering to DriversFixed?
<bibs> anyone know anything about solusVM ?
<io> jimrew: installing what from source, an application?
<jimrew>  io: yes
<PythonSnake> io: need help..
<fairuz> DriversFixed: In usual place?
<fairuz> :D
<yeats> crazydip: have you tried changing mirrors?
<bibs> ..
<jimrew> io: yes
<DriversFixed> fairuz:  no, it's hidden.  I pinned it to the sidebar
<crazydip> yeats, changelogs.buntu.com has mirrors?
<PythonSnake> DriversFixed: Type terminal in search bar
<Wiesshund> DriversFixed iirc in unity look in the apps tab
<Cerrdor>  getting the error msg Cannot register the panel shell: there is already one running.
<Cerrdor> can someone help
<Cerrdor> gnome is fuzzin up
<and> i use ubuntu from a live usb, what i need is to use the remaining free space to create a fat32 partition accessible both from the live cession and when pluging the usb key in a pc, any idea how ?
<yeats> crazydip: oh.. hmm - sorry - I thought you were getting a 404 on a package - my mistake ;-)
<io> jimrew: what application?
<jimrew> gimp
<DriversFixed> ok this is stupid
<DriversFixed> how do I get to /etc/hosts
<bibs> ?
<cheako> Hello, I've lost my launchers after switching to Gnome3...  I'm just clueless and lost.
<bibs> cd /
<Cerrdor> so I am running Ubuntu in VM and it installed nice I ran it a few times and now my desktop is all grey and gross and not the black sleek look how can I get it back correct? I didnt change anything configuration wise
<DriversFixed> bibs, how do I open etc/hosts in gedit
<crazydip> yeats, package is fine, ubuntu changelog gives 404 :)
<meera> which program transfers unbuntu and ipod touch?
<io> !info gimp | jimrew
<ubottu> jimrew: gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.11-1ubuntu6.1 (natty), package size 4225 kB, installed size 12260 kB
<jimrew> !info gimp
<Wiesshund> DriversFixed gksudo gedit /etc/hosts
<io> jimrew: what is preventing you to install via the repositories?
<io> s/to/from
<VilleVicious> Hi! I'm running ubuntu 11.4 and I'm havint trouble with sounds: The sounds get stuck repeating the same 1-2 sec part for a short while then goes completely silent, and no other application can produce sounds. some times this happens with opening sound effect others later looking at youtube or something. Can anybody offer advice haw to solvw this?
<DriversFixed> argh.  by the way, ccsm just turned bright pink
<DriversFixed> !info ccsm
<ubottu> Package ccsm does not exist in natty
<DriversFixed> oh wait.  um...
<yeats> !sound | VilleVicious
<ubottu> VilleVicious: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<DriversFixed> how do you do that info thingy
<Wiesshund> you can chose not to use unity, just pick gname at login
<Wiesshund> gnome*
<ikonia> DriversFixed: !info $package_name
<ikonia> DriversFixed: if you need a lot of info, pm ubottu with the request
<back-track> comment on peut modéliser le kernel de linux en UML2
<DriversFixed> !info ccsm
<ubottu> Package ccsm does not exist in natty
<trism> DriversFixed: the package name is compizconfig-settings-manager now
<DriversFixed> great
<yeats> !fr | back-track
<ubottu> back-track: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<DriversFixed> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubottu> compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compizconfig-settings-manager): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.4-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 1181 kB, installed size 5756 kB
<raven> how to manage sms with surfstick?
<DriversFixed> right.  that thing, just turned pick.
<mneptok> DriversFixed: you can /msg the bot, too ;)
<DriversFixed> ok.  so the ccsm turns pink when I use it and looks really weird, no problem, I guess
<cheako> gnome-tweak-tool?
<nhr> How do I setup mac like gestures? I have two finger scroll woking, but no other gestures
<rashteco> quien es programador java?
<DriversFixed> how do I edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname
<Wiesshund> most of my Mac gestures only require 1 finger
<DriversFixed> rashteco... no hablamos espanol.
<Logan_> !es | rashteco
<ubottu> rashteco: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<PythonSnake> rashteco: #java
<Logan_> nhr: http://computechgadgets.com/how-to-2/how-to-get-mac-style-finger-gesture-for-ubuntu
<Logan_> nhr: It requires the touchegg software.
<exodusinside> looking for the anon from /g/ who offered boot help for ubuntu
<DriversFixed> bbiab guys.
<raven> how to manage sms with huawai internet device?
<PythonSnake> How to configure my touchpad for 3 fingers right click ?
<Logan_> raven: Is it running Ubuntu?
<io> !touchpad | PythonSnake
<ubottu> PythonSnake: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Logan_> PythonSnake: Are you using a MacBook (Pro/Air)?
<PythonSnake> Logan_ no
<hawkal> hi does anyone here know how I could get window and ubuntu firefox to share the same profile?
<exodusinside> can anyone help me out? i loaded ubuntu to load with windows... goes to the purple screen then nothing, windows still boots fine.
<soreau> exodusinside: What graphics card?
<PythonSnake> what is better unity or gnome ?
<PythonSnake> or there's an even better one ?
<genii-around> soreau: My bet is nvidia
<exodusinside> soreau : hd 6850
<soreau> radeon ;)
<genii-around> Hm, or not
<mikec_> exodus is windows 32 bit or 64 bit ubuntu has to be the same
<soreau> exodusinside: Try booting with nomodeset and see if it helps
<exodusinside> 64 bit, ubuntu is 64 bit as well
<ZykoticK9> PythonSnake, what is better apples or oranges?  The answer depends... on personal preference
<acicula> PythonSnake: unity replaces just a small portion of gnome
<PythonSnake> Which one have more functions ?
<acicula> so pick the interface that suits you as everything else will be largely the same
<mneptok> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<soreau> PythonSnake: unity is a compiz plugin though I think compiz is better by itself without unity
<soreau> but that's just my two cents
<PythonSnake> ?
<Huffameg> hi! i want to make the window picker which is activated with super+W also to be activated when I click my mouse in the bottom of my screen. I know how I configured this in the last version, but I can't find it in 11.04. a hint, anyone?
<PythonSnake> wow
<soreau> Huffameg: ccsm>Scale
<PythonSnake> thx ubottu
<DriversFixed> Can anyone hear me
<soreau> DriversFixed: Nope
<hellhammer> I'm having an issue with pidgin OTR verification in ubuntu 10.04 when i send the verification request my friend doesnt get it and vice versa whats going on?
<bsmith093> im trying to switch from gpodder to rhythmbox because gpodder downloads incredible slow recently, how do i get rhythmbox to scan my gpodder podcast folder to updates its feeds
<DriversFixed> soreau:  Sorry, I was getting "cannot send to channel" messages
<DriversFixed> soreau:  Was trying to diagnose
<soreau> DriversFixed: That usually means you're in a channel that requires a registered nick to speak
<soreau> ! register | DriversFixed
<ubottu> DriversFixed: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<enko> hmmmmmmmm
<enko> how do i get rid of unity and put in kde ?
<Wiesshund> install KDE
<Wiesshund> You dont have to use unity
<enko> can i do that with apt-get ?
<yeats> !kde | enko
<ubottu> enko: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<ZykoticK9> enko, kubuntu-destkop i think
<Huffameg> soreau: i tried that but it tells me it's not installed and when i try to do that it can find the package..
<mneptok> enko: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop
<enko> thank you guys for the quick response.
<rypervenche> What can I use to take a picture of something using my webcam, aside from cheese?
<soreau> Huffameg: When you run ccsm in your terminal, if it isn't installed, it should tell you what package to install
<ZykoticK9> Huffameg, it's compizconfig-settings-manager
<DriversFixed> soreau:  Well, I'm speaking now...
<enko> do you guys prefer unity > gnome or kde ?
<rypervenche> enko: I like Gnome2.x but I use Xfce which is nice too.
<guntbert> enko: try them out and decide for yourself
<Wiesshund> depends on what i want, unity is nice for small screen netbooks etc
<Wiesshund> desktop i like gnome more, but i have screen space to waste
 * mneptok wonders if the "!best" factoid really needs to be repeated every 10 minutes
<DriversFixed> btw, you can lock the autohiding sidebar in unity
<enko> yea i like unity on my netbook, but i miss having menus instead of searching for everything
<live-user> i am on natty live. i have a usb 3.0  drive which has 1.3 G of used space but not visible. i have put it into usb 3.0 port and it also shows 1.3 G is used but not showing when clicked even as root!!
<PythonSnake> seems that gnome is the most popular
<Wiesshund> well gnome is older, more people are used to it
<ZykoticK9> mneptok, perhaps a best-bot could be created to automatically post !best every 15 minutes ;)
<Wiesshund> neither is better per say
<DriversFixed> what is !best
<DriversFixed> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<enko> I was just asking personal opinions here, not something that has been gathered from a wide range poll.
<yeats> KDE is older, actually (but this is veering OT quickly ;-) )
<zatch-x-lio> I have a question about compiling
<Wiesshund> rebooting to see if 11.04 upgrade worked bb soon
<cheako> http://tinyurl.com/43nv8m6  I've found some instructions that may help me.  However how can I move my old launchers from the ?old? gnome-panel?
<DriversFixed> ok... how do i get multiple monitors to work
<guntbert> enko: this channel is not the place for "personal opinions" - try #ubuntu-offtopic
<PythonSnake> Gnome 3 is new
<yeats> zatch-x-lio: go ahead and ask your question
<mikec_> driver i could never get 2 monitors to work in ubuntu
<cheako> I'm also a bit disorientated because currently nautilus is not installable, circular dependency.
<DriversFixed> great, strike 1 against ubuntu for a usable os...
<ikonia> cheako: do you have external repos or PPA's enabled
<cheako> PythonSnake: Yes, it's not my intention to run Gnome3.
<live-user> no one?
<zatch-x-lio> whenever I try to run sudo checkinstall it ends up with a mkdir fail, I really have no idea what is causing it since i'm fairly new to ubuntu
<cheako> ikonia: I do or did, but now I believe it's just oneiric.
<ikonia> zatch-x-lio: what are you trying to build ?
<ikonia> cheako: they have probably installed packages that conflict and have created the broken dependency circle
<yeats> DriversFixed: that's one person's experience... if your graphics card can support dual monitors, it should be as easy as going to System -> Preferences -> Monitors and configuring there
<DriversFixed> yeats:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174 seems to say differently
<zatch-x-lio> ikonia: i'm trying to build naev-0.5.0, it does say it needs ndata but I don't think that would have to do with the compiling would it?
<PythonSnake> how to install 2 user interface same time ?
<DriversFixed> yeats:  oh wait, that's really old
<cheako> ikonia: Sure.  Though I'm looking at the output of apt-cache policy and it looks like all the offending packages came from oneiric.
<ikonia> PythonSnake: just install them
<ikonia> zatch-x-lio: any reason not to use the version out of th erepo
<ikonia> cheako: which one ?
<PythonSnake> and how to switch ?
<zatch-x-lio> Ikonia: because there isn't one in the repo
<cheako> It's likely that nautilus needs to be 3.1x instead of 3.0x.  Currently the gnome install seams to be split into two.
<xxkme> hi guys. i'm currently trying to install ubuntu from a burned cd, and i got it to boot up, but it's been on the ubuntu loading screen with the dots for close to half an hour now. it's not frozen, but is this normal? i've got no problem being patient but i just want to make sure nothing's wrong, or what to do.
<ikonia> zatch-x-lio: really, I thought naev was inthe repo
<cheako> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-desktop3/  3.1.2...  and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/ 1:3.0.2...
<zatch-x-lio> ikonia: doesn't seem to be in the 10.10 repo
<DriversFixed> um... how come my lcd monitor is at 50hz
<yeats> xxkme: could be a bad burn... I usually use the alternate installer so the full GUI isn't necessary
<yeats> !alternate | xxkme
<ubottu> xxkme: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<cheako> Though nautilus is only 18min old, perhaps I jusy need todo an apt-get update.
<xxkme> yeats: thank you for your answer. i'll try that. :)
<xxkme> ubottu: thanks for the answer and link. :)
<ubottu> xxkme: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PythonSnake> ubottu: Hi
<cheako> The contention seams to be coming from the gnome-desktop3 source package.
<ikonia> PythonSnake: it's a bot
<cheako> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-desktop3/3.0.0-0ubuntu1
<cheako> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-desktop3/3.1.2-0ubuntu1
<ikonia> cheako: it's not supported
<ikonia> cheako: what additional repos did you have enabled ?
<cheako> gnome-shell depends on libgnome-desktop-3-2 while nautilus on libgnome-desktop-3-0
<superlou> Am I missing something obvious? once i've installed software in wine, how do I run it if I don't know the name of it?  Is there some add on to the launcher that lets you see your installed apps in a heirarchy?
<DriversFixed> my second monitor isn't being detected :(
<cheako> ikonia: xorg edgers and upstream wine.
<cheako> ...perhaps something for mplay also.
<ikonia> cheako: can't see them causing too much of a problem
<yeats> superlou: Wine apps should be grouped in the menu (don't know about Unity, though)
<zatch-x-lio> ikonia: sorry i timed out, did you say anything after i said that it wasn't in the repos?
<jjgalvez__> Empathy has no menu when launched from the indicator, anyone know how to get the menu back?
<superlou> yeats, as far as i can tell, there's no way to show a menu.  you can only type the first few letters of the name
<superlou> yeats, (in unity)
<ikonia> zatch-x-lio: I thought it was in the repo, but I've not looked in fairness
<alruin> hello
<|Long|> hi
<dougl>  hullo
<cheako> I can work with the package issues, what's not working so well for me is the deletion of all my launchers on upgrade.
<zatch-x-lio> ikonia: it doesn't seem to be popping up in mine. so i'm stuck with compiling for now which brings me back to my problem
<pigiman1> Hey, my brother uses Ubuntu 11.4 with dual screen and he wants to know if there is a way to use dual desktops in dual screens
<ikonia> zatch-x-lio: for the first thing - drop check install, run the process one step at a time to see what's failing
<aguitel> wols, remember my ussue ?
<ikonia> zatch-x-lio: I suspect the issue is it's not building, hence why it's not doing the install
<_artyhedgehog_> Excuse me! Can someone help me? I use Unity in Ubuntu 11.04. Every time I log out my applications in left panel set to default. Why can it happen?
<zatch-x-lio> ikonia: you saying somewhere with the .configure or make?
<Cube``> test
<ikonia> zatch-x-lio: firs step - run configure, look out the output, the warnings any errors,
<ikonia> zatch-x-lio: then run make, look for warnings, see if it creates the binaries and libraries, then stop once that part has happened you know it's worked
<totozzz> .
<zatch-x-lio> ikonia: well it looks like it made everything correctly, no warnings at all for either step i think...
<Cube``> test
<ikonia> zatch-x-lio: you think......you need to be sure
<yeats> superlou: this thread may help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1740368
<Cube``> test
<zatch-x-lio> ikonia: it isn't spitting out anything obviouse, and for the make part it says making all for several things then returns to console
<guntbert> Cube``: use #test for testing please
<Cube``> guntbert: sry bro
<ikonia> zatch-x-lio: could you pastebin the last say 10 lines of the make output please ?
<zatch-x-lio> Making all in lib
<zatch-x-lio> Making all in csparse
<zatch-x-lio> Making all in lua
<zatch-x-lio> Making all in src
<zatch-x-lio> Making all in tk
<FloodBot1> zatch-x-lio: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zatch-x-lio> Making all in widget
<Cube``> im joining that right now
<ikonia> zatch-x-lio: no - pastebin
<AbeFroman> how can i log into root? bash doesnt work...
<ikonia> !pastebin | zatch-x-lio
<ubottu> zatch-x-lio: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Cube``> sry
<ikonia> AbeFroman: you don't login as root
<ikonia> !sudo > AbeFroman
<ubottu> AbeFroman, please see my private message
<alruin> hm
<superlou> yeats, thanks
<zatch-x-lio> sorry, didn't think it would do that
<zatch-x-lio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/633209/
<PythonSnake> !sudo > PythonSnake
<ubottu> PythonSnake, please see my private message
<ikonia> zatch-x-lio: after that it just returns to the console
<zatch-x-lio> ikonia: yea
<ikonia> zatch-x-lio: well, no warnings there,
<ikonia> zatch-x-lio: so you now have a choice of returning to check_install to debug it or doing "make install" now to install it as a source package
<AbeFroman> i understand how ubuntu is built but there MUST be a way to have root without the use of sudo
<guntbert> zatch-x-lio: I'd expect warnings/errors to surface in the ./configure run
<ikonia> AbeFroman: of course there is, but you don't need it
<AbeFroman> ikonia: can you please tell me how though?
<ikonia> AbeFroman: no
<ikonia> AbeFroman: why do you need to / want to not use sudo ?
<AbeFroman> ikonia: cool.
<zatch-x-lio> guntbert: none do, I can copy/paste that for you if you want to see for yourself
<default_> Hi all
<guntbert> zatch-x-lio: yes, but please use a pastebin :)
<default_> I have just insralled Ubuntu 11.04
<zatch-x-lio> guntbert: already learned my lesson from the bot e.e
<AbeFroman> ikonia: i want to destroy my filesystem
<default_> But i made multiboot with windows xp
<ikonia> AbeFroman: you can do that with sudo
<default_> So I'll also install second ubuntu
<default_> So i need to rename grub 2 list
<AbeFroman> ikonia: i know, but can you please tell me how to gain root without sudo?
<default_> how can i do that stuff?
<lostinhere> im having an issue update manager any one think they can help me
<ikonia> AbeFroman: no
<ikonia> AbeFroman: unless you can tell me why you need it
<edbian> lostinhere: yeah! :)
<zatch-x-lio> guntbert:http://paste.ubuntu.com/633210/
<edbian> lostinhere: What's the issue?
<AbeFroman> ikonia: cause i need it.
<ikonia> AbeFroman: nope, that's not a reason.
<AbeFroman> Can anyone else tell me how to gain root without sudo, su/bash do not work.
<ikonia> AbeFroman: that is an unsupported config - please don't ask
<ikonia> !root > AbeFroman
<ubottu> AbeFroman, please see my private message
<ikonia> !sudo > AbeFroman
<zatch-x-lio> AbeFroman: stick with sudo, its better in the long run
<ikonia> AbeFroman: those documents ubottu has just pm's you explain it
<AbeFroman> ikonia: i understand you. but I don't need to know about sudo, thanks though.
<AbeFroman> zatch-x-lio: I understand, but can you please tell me how to gain root without sudo
<mneptok> AbeFroman: you cannot
<guntbert> zatch-x-lio: I don't see any problems there either, sorry ...
<AbeFroman> mneptok: yes you can :D
<mneptok> AbeFroman: no, you can't.
<th0r> ikonia: you need a bot with the word NO in all the different languages
<default_> I need help, please!
<io> mneptok: you can
<alruin> http://wiki.maemo.org/Root_access
<io> it's not suggested though, for the reasons shown in !root
<AbeFroman> dont make me i2p, vpn, bnc just give me the answer lol.
<zatch-x-lio> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Chheap> Having trouble with my acer532 netbook. Used it for over a year and the touchpad is recognized as ps2mouse. Now it seems that the new 11.04 should have fixed the problem so i did a fresh install of xubuntu 11.04 but no help.. the touchpad is still a ps2mouse (cant disable touchpad while typing wich is a big problem) Anyone have any ideas what i could try?
<ikonia> AbeFroman: do not ask again
<mneptok> io: really? you can have a root account with no password, and never ever have to use sudo to enable it? really? think about it.
<guntbert> !nonoot | alruin
<guntbert> !noroot | alruin
<ubottu> alruin: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<alruin> oke sorry
<AbeFroman> obviously I don't care much for Rules. :)
<_artyhedgehog_> Has anyone change the application in the Unity panel? My panel has default set of apps on every startup? Does anyone know, how to fix it?
<mneptok> AbeFroman: threats of ban or kick evasion are against Freenode policy.
<io> mneptok: ofcourse you can, but this isn't the place to discuss it. I was just pointing out that you were incorrect
<joseircjose> Hello all! Is there a way to cap my CPU and GPU usage percentage? My laptop is getting really hot with 100% usage while playing games like Urban Terror and Savage 2.
<BajK> if I have a module in /etc/modules and blacklist this in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf - will it be loaded or not?
<mneptok> io: but i'm not.
<mneptok> io: PM?
<acicula> joseircjose: you could force it to run at a lower frequency, but how hot is your laptop actually getting?
<zatch-x-lio> ikonia: you said there was a way to debug, mind walking me through that?
<joseircjose> My laptop reaches 90 degress sometimes, so this is very alarming.
<ikonia> zatch-x-lio: you have to read the ouput of the check_install process, it normally gives you some clues
<joseircjose> It averages 80 degrees, which is VERY hot and not recommended.
<acicula> joseircjose: what brand do you have
<joseircjose> HP
<ab2tract> joseircjose: if you have the know how i had had the same problem with a sony computer and resetting the cpu heatsink solved the problem
<DriversFixed> joseircjose:  Do you have powersaving features on?
<joseircjose> by resetting you mean replacing?
<DriversFixed> ie speedstep or coolandquiet
<acicula> joseircjose: you can add the cpufrequency applet to force the frequency of your cpu at a lower level
<joseircjose> DriversFixed, I don't thinkk so/
<DriversFixed> resetting means to reseat:  take off, reapply thermal paste, put back down
<ab2tract> spot on driversfixed
<acicula> joseircjose: what kind of cpu/gpu do you have?
<DriversFixed> or
<joseircjose> I'm not sure I'll do that right now, not least because I don't have the tools to open the laptop.
<Chheap> Have u cleaned the fans?
<joseircjose> acicula : Intel Core2 Duo
<joseircjose> Nvidia
<DriversFixed> joseircjose:  this may sound stupid, but you're on ubuntu, right?
<joseircjose> yes :)
<gsp2009> hey folks. I am trying to compile conexant drivers for a winmodem on 10.10. I get a compile error here: http://pastebin.com/CadmDGG2 I have simlinked from autoconf.h to config.h with no success. Any ideas?
<joseircjose> I cleaned the fans by hoovering with a vacuum cleaner
<acicula> joseircjose: can you be more specific? if the laptop it is old you could just have it serviced instead of cleaning it yourself?
<Luxe> hoovering.
<joseircjose> But still gets terribly hot.
<Luxe> Nice adjective :3
<live-user> no one?
<DriversFixed> Blegh.  I know windows better.  Is there a ubuntu equivalent of the "high performance" and "power saver" profiles?
<joseircjose> Also I forgot to mention, the laptop turns off suddenly when I'm playing games or its really hot.
<_artyhedgehog_> Does anyone use Unity? =)
<acicula> DriversFixed: eh perhaps in power-managment
<joseircjose> I'd guess its a feature more than a problem.
<DriversFixed> _artyhedgehog_ I do
<DriversFixed> do you want to stop the sidebar from autohiding?
<body> hi
<DriversFixed> install ccsm
<alruin> look off ther are proces runing grazie on the backgrond
<acicula> joseircjose: thats a good indication that its overheating
<joseircjose> acicula		joseircjose: you could force it to run at a lower frequency
<joseircjose> Yes it's definitely overheating.
<DriversFixed> joseircjose:  Try poking around the bios, enable speedstep if it isn't on
<joseircjose> How would I force it to run at a lower frequency?
<DriversFixed> Also,  do you have switchable graphics?
<acicula> joseircjose: honestly you should get it serviced properly then, laptops these days are designed to run on the edge but it should be able to cope
<joseircjose> I'm not even sure whether the CPU is getting too hot or the GPU
<_artyhedgehog_> DriversFixed, no, my applications on the panel always set to default set when I log in. Is it normal?
<Chheap> joseircjose: Have u tried playing on windows ?
<joseircjose> Servicing is not an option because I bought this laptop in another country.
<DriversFixed> artyhedgehog, what do you mean by the applications on the panel always set to default
<Chheap> joseircjose:  and does it only happen with those games
<joseircjose> And quakelive
<Joe____> Hello
<joseircjose> I use ubuntu primarily so win7 is not an option
<alruin> I bought this laptop in another country look at the 220 volt ore 300 volt some contrys are not the same
<joseircjose> unless I can find a way to delete the vista in my laptop and install windows
<ab2tract> joseircejose: im assuming you have nvidia x server settings isntalled you can see the temp
<Joe____> Anyone have an experience with some major display problems once upgraded to 11.04 on an older machine running Mobility Radeon X300?
<Chheap> joseircjose:  yes, I was just thinking if the overheating would happen in windows also.
<tsaknorris> hmmm what is wrong with my wlan connection. ping is 44> ms and i have ath9k driver
<joseircjose> GPU is at 70 degrees
<Chheap> joseircjose:  but it sounds like its just a bad connection with the heatsink and gpu/cpu
<joseircjose> Maybe
<joseircjose> let me check my CPU temp
<bibs> ok
<tsaknorris> in this same sony vaio is also windows 7 and there is almost  100/100 signal quality
<bibs> could someoen please help me with a VNC issue?
<joseircjose> both are at 77 degrees
<joseircjose> and I'm not even playing anything
<acicula> tsaknorris: how much should it be?
<joseircjose> Says virtual device : 65 degrees, anyone know what virtual device means in sensors?
<tsaknorris> i tryed install with ndiswrapper one atheros driver 32bit but it wasnt good.
<soreau> Joe____: Can you define 'major display problems'?
<alruin> 46 c my cpu here aspire 7551g x4
<_artyhedgehog_> DriversFixed, I delete, for instance, Firefox from the left panel and add Google Chrome. But when I reboot, Firefox is there and Chrome is not.
<joseircjose> I guess I'll have to ignore the heat and play till the laptop dies :(
<tsaknorris> 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<acicula> tsaknorris: how much should it be?
<_artyhedgehog_> DriversFixed is it OK?
<DriversFixed> _artyhedgehog_:  Oh.  I haven't gotten around to putting chromium in its right place... er... I might get the same issue
<ab2tract> JoseircJose: have you tried using nvclock to up the fan to 100%
<alruin> <joseircjose>erco
<Chheap> joseircjose: Does your fans work properly
<joseircjose> I'm not sure if the fans work properly
<ZinePhone> I need a little help, how I login in the terminal like a user? (of course I have the pass)
<DriversFixed> _artyhedgehog_ how'd you go about removing firefox
<joseircjose> I'll google nvclock right now
<DriversFixed> _artyhedgehog_ try right clicking the icon, uncheck "keep in taskbar"
<Chheap> Does anyone have acer 532 netbook (or knowledge howto fix touchpad problem on it)?
<Chipzzz> ZinePhone: Applications > Accessories > Terminal - No password necessary
<Chheap> I've struggled over a year without being able to disable touchpad while typing
<th0r> Chheap: have you tried synclient?
<Luxe> Eh?
<ZinePhone> My actual session is in User1, using the terminal I want to be User2, Chipzzz.
<io> !su | ZinePhone
<ubottu> ZinePhone: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<alruin>  acer 532 howto fix touchpad in google wil help
<_artyhedgehog_> DriversFixed just drag it out the panel. Or the way you said. Anyway, the point is, on the next startup there are default application, not the ones I put there.
<edbian> DriversFixed: You got unity running!? :)
<io> ZinePhone: '$ sudo -u <user> <command>'
<Chheap> th0r: i think i have, but I just found out that they fixed the problem on 11.04 So I did a fresh install with no success
<DriversFixed> edbian:  yah, I just installed on a hdd and everything magically fixed itself :P
<edbian> DriversFixed: told ya so!
<_artyhedgehog_> DriversFixed it's not only Firefox and Chrome. There are couple of them.
<th0r> Chheap: you know that synclient is very case sensitive...I think the command is synclient TouchPadOff=true, but check the man page
<DriversFixed> edbian:  Still doesn't recognize second monitor though...
<edbian> DriversFixed: ouch, that's a tough one.  I can't help :(  Never set that up!
<zatch-x-lio> ikonia: i only see one error during check_install
<DriversFixed> _artyhedgehog_ Well, I don't know how to help you, I can't reboot atm
<ikonia> zatch-x-lio: which is ?
<uhgtt> 802.1x security in network settings tab ubuntu 11.04. it isnt enable should i enable it and what protocol to use md5 ? tls, tunnelled tls or protected eap
<th0r> Chheap: it is synclient TouchpadOff=true
<zatch-x-lio> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/633215/
<tsaknorris> hmmm what is wrong with my wlan connection. ping is 44> ms and i have ath9k driver. In this same sony vaio is also windows 7 and there is almost  100/100 signal quality. I tryed install with ndiswrapper one atheros driver 32bit but it wasnt good. 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<_artyhedgehog_> DriversFixed oh... Al right. Thanx anyway. I'll try to find out myself. Bye!
<wero> halguien que hable español?
<arand> !es | wero
<ubottu> wero: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ikonia> zatch-x-lio: use sudo
<Chheap> th0r: Hmm seems it doesnt help.. or do i have to restart something?
<zatch-x-lio> ikonia: thats what I get when I use sudo
<tsaknorris> Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6) Quality=46/70  Signal level=-64 dBm
<th0r> Chheap: no restart...might try 'synclient TouchpadOff=1' instead of true
<ikonia> zatch-x-lio: manually create that directory
<uhgtt> neone know about 802.1x security settings
<th0r> Chheap: I used to have two app launchers in the panel, one to turn the touchpad off and one too turn it on....one click and I was in business either way
<soreau> tsaknorris: 44ms pinging what? Is that bad in any case?
<uhgtt> no one ever seems to know. have to find a help file on internet somewhere
<soreau> tsaknorris: There's really no reason to try and use ndiswrapper for atheros since the ath*k drivers work so well
<zatch-x-lio> ikonia: looks like that did it... I feel dumb now e.e
<Chheap> th0r: well its still a ps2mouse..
<todd> can anyone recommend a good speach recognition app for ubuntu?
<ikonia> zatch-x-lio: no need to feel dumb
<Chheap> th0r:  it worked once when i installed fresh 10.04 but when i ran updates it went to ps2mouse
<th0r> Chheap: you mean one of those external touchpads? If it isn't a synaptics then synclient won't do you any good
<zatch-x-lio> ikonia: thx for the help though :)
<Chheap> th0r:  No just the normal touchpad
<ikonia> welcome
<uhgtt> worth enabling security on network connection tab ubuntu 11.04 neone?
<Chheap> th0r:  It just doesnt recognize it as touchpad
<th0r> Chheap: I am running debian on a dell d600 and I just tried it .... it works as advertised with TouchpadOff=1 and =0
<th0r> Chheap: and I know it worked in 10.04, but moved to debian after that
<uhgtt> or how to enable hardware acceleration on nvidia 8oo m card
<Huffameg> i'm trying to get Window Picker to work with a click on the mouse, and I've set it to <BottomEdge>Button1 but it doesn't work. have I overlooked something here?
<uhgtt> clam tk on 472 minutes for scan and counting.
<joseircjose> is there a way to control the fan speed? make it spin faster?
<th0r> uhgtt: you scanning the whole drive?
<uhgtt> 64% done
<uhgtt> i dont know if its scanning windows partition
<uhgtt> 84 gbytes
<io> !info qtfan | joseircjose
<ubottu> joseircjose: Package qtfan does not exist in natty
<uhgtt> ubuntu has 30 somehting
<io> joseircjose: take a look at that if you want a GUI, I've used it in the past
<tsaknorris> hmm
<acicula> ught what is your question about 802.1x settings?
<uhgtt> i dont know whether to enable or not
<uhgtt> it isnt by default in network settings console
<uhgtt> and if i enable what option to use
<uhgtt> md5
<uhgtt> tls
<uhgtt> tunnelled tls
<acicula> uhgtt: dont need it
<FloodBot1> uhgtt: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<uhgtt> or protected eap
<uhgtt> sorry
<uhgtt> i taught myself to type with mavis beacon (touch type clever me ) :)
<acicula> uhgtt: its scheme that lets you logon to networks using credentials instead of preshared keys
<acicula> its a scheme
<tsaknorris> sorry i see only now your text...i have to wait 5min that because network speed is B not KB :D
<uhgtt> worth using?
<tsaknorris> what there could be wrong
<Varth> I installed the E17 desktop environment in Ubuntu 11.04 to try it out, and then switched back to Unity, and now the fonts for Facebook and reddit are different in all of my browsers.
<acicula> uhgtt: only on large networks really
<Varth> Does anyone know what could be wrong?
<tsaknorris> this is fresh ubuntu install
<Ryukoji> howdy chat
<ledjo> hi, I've got this problem: if I don't use my notebook for some time and I don't close the lid, the screen saver starts and after ca. 5 min it freezes and I can do nothing but shut it down. I'm running xubuntu cause its older notebook and in xp which was installed prior, this did not happen. Any suggestions?
<tsaknorris> Ubuntu 11.04 \n \l
<tsaknorris> but ath9k just doesnt work for me :/
<uhgtt> how do i turn on the 3d effects? when i move windows they dont wave arround. my nvidia is basic but can handle 3d acceleration so why is it now working? the driver says it is nivida x but that is something to do with a server isnt it? ooh im confused
<tsaknorris> can i do some kind of diagnostic stuff
<acicula> ledjo: if you disable the screen saver and/or screen blanking in the power-settings does it still crash?
<tsaknorris> to pinpoint the problem
<acicula> and how are you powering down when it freezes, does pressing the power button show something?
<acicula> tsaknorris: you can check at what speed you are connecting using ifconfig or iwconfig in a console.
<ledjo> if I disable screen saver it doesn't happen of course
<acicula> tsaknorris: can you put your router in b/g only mode?
<tsaknorris> yeah i did it already and put the result here
<tsaknorris> no i cant
<Antilect> Thoughts about 11.04?
<ledjo> nothing happens if I just press the button but after 5 secs
<qin> tsaknorris: Visit /var/log; kern.log, syslog, messages are the usual suspects.
<Antilect> I'm a new user. I heard the old ones dislike it. I think it looks awesome :)
<acicula> ledjo: that is not a given for me ;). So you tested it without the screensaver and then it does not crash?
<Antilect> New though. Don't know what I'm missing out on.
<ledjo> acicula that's right just with screen saver
<uhgtt> well have some doubts about x86 architecture and y spark not more popular. also think micro kernels prob better and mint i think wonder y never took off
<uhgtt> ha. got that all from wiki. i aint that clever. :)
<acicula> ledjo: ehm. id have a look in the logfiles then, syslog and dmesg are probably the most interesting
<uhgtt> monolithic kernels ah they? oh forgotten.
<acicula> are you using any kind of drivers for the graphics card?
<ledjo> no cause there aren't any, acicula
<P3rks> anyone out there?
<uhgtt> well it says nvidia x but thats to do with server stuff . r u talking to me
<acicula> ughtt no log files or no drivers?
<uhgtt> well it says driver installed
<uhgtt> but no 4d effects like wavy windows
<uhgtt> 3d
<acicula> err im sorry i meant ledjo no log files or no drivers?
<ledjo> I'm going to check my log files now, I meant there are no drivers, acicula
<acicula> uhgtt: i think they come enabled by default
<uhgtt> oh
<iceroot> what is the common way to mark this bug as a security-issue? cant find an option for it  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kwalletcli/+bug/802274
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 802274 in kwalletcli (Ubuntu) "Security issue in kwalletcli_getpin(1): tty I/O now properly disables echoing input when asking for a passphrase is not fixed" [Undecided,New]
<acicula> ledjo: yeah i figured :)
<s_mahdi> hi
<uhgtt> well will check it out.
<acicula> uhgtt: i think its called appearances, if you type that in the unity start menu you should get a tool that lets you enable the wizzy effects
<acicula> uhgtt: do you know what graphics card you have?
<uhgtt> just one thing the commands for ubuntu are they called nething like a language name eg fortran c++ basic or whatever or just command programming
<uhgtt> yes
<uhgtt> its a basci nvidia g 8 200 m or something
<s_mahdi> has anyone have any programs about mobile router and communicating with mobile phone in ubuntu 11.04?
<uhgtt> with amd athlon x2 its a compaq presario ql 64
<acicula> can you paste the output from lspci | grep VGA ?
<uhgtt> sorry cq 60
<tsaknorris> kernel log doesnt look good :/
<acicula> s_mahdi: you can enable broadband via the networkapplet
<Huffameg> i'm trying to get Scale aka Window Picker to work with a click on the mouse in the bottom of the screen. I've set it to <BottomEdge>Button1, just like i've done with earlier versions but it doesn't work now. anyone who can help??	
<acicula> tsaknorris: can you put it on pastebin?
<uhgtt> whats the ubuntu commands language called
<tsaknorris> acicula, yes
<s_mahdi> any suggestions?
<tsaknorris> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/633236/
<iceroot> uhgtt: bash
<acicula> uhgtt: bash is the interpreter, but the commands are a mix of pgroams and bash
<AbuMaia> I have an MKV video with bad subtitles. Is there an easy way to edit the subtitles to fix the errors?
<uhgtt> r thanks.
<uhgtt> is there a bash manual
<iceroot> uhgtt: man bash
<iceroot> uhgtt: also #bash
<qin> s_mahdi: wammu, only think I know to communicate with phones (gammu for gui)
<acicula> s_mahdi: please dont pm, keep your questions here
<tsaknorris> acicula, and later comes: Jun 26 23:47:13 ojay-VPCEA1S1E kernel: [  477.107616] cfg80211: Disabling freq 2484 MHz
<uhgtt> the last time i tried programming was with a speccy 48k in machine code and assembly so it scarred my brain slightly to ever try again ha
<plouffe> uhgtt, when was that?
<acicula> tsaknorris: no thats normal behaviour
<uhgtt> early 80s  ha im old
<jll> hi all
<uhgtt> i remember basic
<cmaxwell> hey jll
<s_mahdi> acicula: but the problem is, that my phone gets turned off every 10 minutes or so!
<PythonSnake> Hi
<acicula> tsaknorris: its just telling you about which frequencies its using
<plouffe> 48k is RAM?
<uhgtt> yes
<acicula> s_mahdi: when doing what?
<plouffe> wow, interesting
<uhgtt> actually i had a 16k b fore that
<dc> hey ubuntu room!! Installed ubuntu 11 today and am very happy!!!
<uhgtt> my friend had a dragon
<uhgtt> ha
<jll> I just installed ubuntu 10.10 because windows had a lot of trouble. Now I'm suppose to voice chat with my girlfriend with MSN messenger, Does Linux have a messenger that I can do that with?
<s_mahdi> acicula: using mobile broadband networking
<qin> uhgtt: I guess sh have not changed much since then.
<PythonSnake> jll: Pidgin
<AbuMaia> jll: emesene I think, don't know if it has video chat
<cmaxwell> does empathy do that?
<uhgtt> i just remember lots of memory  memory registers but not much. basic wasnt too bad
<uhgtt> or visual basic if i remember
<PythonSnake> jll: or Emphaty
<uhgtt> machine code was nuts but they used to program in that for speed
<acicula> s_mahdi: so you can connect to the internet using your phone? But after 10 minutes your telephone shutsdown completely or does the connection just get terminated, be specific
<uhgtt> of the poor old zilog z80 to process so as not to have to buffer and interpret high end language
<s_mahdi> acicula: it shuts down completely
<uhgtt> if i remember correctly
<tsaknorris> acicula,  hmmm anyway Link Quality=47/70 <-- so it isnt even 47/100 :D
<tmowad> if I'm getting an infinite redirect and its not the server's fault (e.g. it doesn't do that on any other computers), what could the issue be?  i emptied cookies and dns cache in the browser...so i'm stumped?
<AcidRain> how do i determine what username a certain service runs under?
<AcidRain> in this case, im trying to determine what user apache is running under
<acicula> s_mahdi: how is the phone connecting to your computer?
<uhgtt> y dont people use assembly or machine code now for speed?
<jll> pythonsnake, do they offer voice chat? I know pidgin doesn't or emphaty or amsn. I've tried a lot of them and none of them offer voice or video chat. I don't want to go back to windows just for that.
<Flecks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/23224/rc-local-is-not-always-executed-upon-boot << any ideas about this problem, i have the same with ubuntu 11.04 server, my /etc/rc.local is not always executed on boot... and i think some more services from /etc/init.d also :(
<s_mahdi> acicula:  bu usb cable
<plouffe> AcidRain, maybe "sudo ps"
<s_mahdi> acicula: by usb cable
<AbuMaia> jll skype has video/voice chat
<acicula> AcidRain: there is a taskmanager similar to the one in windows, or you can use "ps uafx" in a console to list running processes
<AbuMaia> I have an MKV video with bad subtitles. Is there an easy way to edit the subtitles to fix the errors?
<DippieDoo> Any way to format my main drive to NTFS using ubuntu?
<uhgtt> if i wanted to pick up programming again and make a program for linux what language is the best to learn
<uhgtt> what are the apps written in
<PythonSnake> jll: jopete
<PythonSnake> jll: kopete*
<uhgtt> is it c++
<ninjah> Is there a reason to have MySQL with snort?
<ozyxen> uhgtt: c
<foul_owl> personally I like c++, and a ton of apps are written in c or c++
<Tadpole_Jackson> what package do i want to get from the repo in order to get proper media codec playback?
<acicula> whats the easiest way to get a look at someones log, is there tool in ubuntu for that these days?
<jll> abumaia, I know but she can't download and install it because she is using a public computer with permissions.
<DippieDoo> Again, how do i format my main drive to NTFS using ubuntu? :)
<foul_owl> how do i kill a non responding file copy operation
<ledjo> what can you see in dmesg.0, acicula?
<acicula> s_mahdi: what brand of phone are you using? and do you know how to paste logfilse on pastebin?
<ledjo> :)
<uhgtt> how hard compared to basic. cant be harder than assembly neway. is there an app to make other apps without programming skills ha
<qin> DippieDoo: Is it Natty?
<PythonSnake> jll: kopete
<acicula> ledjo: sorry what?
<DippieDoo> qin : I think so.
<PythonSnake> !kopete | jll
<ubottu> jll: Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<jll> I tried that one too pythonsnake and the same issue
<dc> how do I set this to irc.p2p-network.net?
<dc> #demonoid
<ozyxen> uhgtt: best advice; just begin
<foul_owl> learning c and c++ were fantastic experiences, pick up a book or look online
<uhgtt> wonder if the apple app designer thing could be ported over to work on linux
<s_mahdi> acicula: Sony Ericcson P990i,no I don't know the thing you said!
<tsaknorris> acicula, ping was now 525ms :P
<ledjo> in dmesg I don't know what happened and when it happened..
<astrozombie> i just installed LInux Mint 11 but I don't see it in the boot menu, does anyone know what i add to the grub boot menu.lst so that an option for Linux Mint 11 appears when I boot up?
<DippieDoo> qin : Any idea how?
<hasenj> help please: every time I connect the iphone I get a whole bunch of boxes spamming me about how it can't mount it .. even though it *is* mounted
<dejmien666> Hello everybody.
<jll> I have to say that Linux rocks, but it sucks when it comes to messenging. pidgin is the only one that lets me in yahoo chat, but again, no voice so I can't hear anything or talk. sucks!
<uhgtt> now theres one for the suggestion box. an easy app designer like for the smart phones. no need for programming skills. that would boost linux
<hasenj> jll, try ubiqq.com for video/voice chat (flash)
<plouffe> hasenj, I get false mount messages with my ipod as well, I just ignore them
<ozyxen> uhgtt: check out: qt creator
<Kateon> jll: you could try skype
<dejmien666> If you are programming in XNA it's even easier...
<uhgtt> oh boo. already done ha
<BajK> why do the new language updates install firefox packages as well? o.O
<dejmien666> But it's kinda lame and sukcs.
<uhgtt>  will check it though ta
<acicula> s_mahdi: i cant find any known problems with that brand/model of phone, does the problem also occur if you try connecting from another computer?
<qin> DippieDoo: palimpset
<DippieDoo> qin : ?
<jll> hasenj, will that site work without a camera but just to voice chat with MSN?
<DriversFixed> Ubuntu Unity gets the dubious distinction of being the first OS to crash on my computer!
<PythonSnake> jll: phone her
<PythonSnake> lol
<acicula> tsaknorris: ehm are you sharing your internet connection with anyone? you can use iwconfig to set your network speed to something lower, start at 1Mbit and work your way up
<DriversFixed> Windows Vista ran perfectly fine; Ubuntu died on its first boot from a hard drive in about 3 hours of use
<julian_> DriverFixed then close session and start again with gnome or ubuntu classic
<acicula> tsaknorris: also check if your wifi accesspoint supports tweaking power levels or disabling of mixed mode
<s_mahdi> acicula: haven't tried it but I have managed to solve it by connecting the phone to power supply,but with out the power supply it turns off.
<DriversFixed> julian_ - how do I close session
<DriversFixed> is that short for hold in power button?
<s_mahdi> acicula:  thank you for your time and help mate.
<acicula> s_mahdi: hang on
<PythonSnake> julian_ how to go to gnome ?
<tsaknorris> acicula, im not sharing it ( ihave WPA key) ok
<acicula> s_mahdi: do you have multiple usb ports on your laptop?
<jll> lol phthonsnake, I do everyday and it costs. this is only for a few more months until we are back together, so I may just go to windows again just for that.
<s_mahdi> acicula: 3 usb ports
<DippieDoo> Again, how do i format my main drive to NTFS using ubuntu? :)
<s_mahdi> acicula: why?
<iceroot> DippieDoo: easiest way is using gparted
<tsaknorris> acicula, now the mode is: managed
<iceroot> !gparted | DippieDoo
<ubottu> DippieDoo: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<acicula> s_mahdi: try every port,  sometimes only a few ports are rated for the maximum power
<julian_> DriversFixed Click right top in Off button & select close session. Then restart selecting Ubuntu classic
<DippieDoo> Okay, thank you
<PythonSnake> jll: use wine or virtual box :D
<s_mahdi> acicula: ok
<jll> how do you install live messenger using wine on Linux?
<DriversFixed> julian_ that was also unresponsive
<s_mahdi> acicula: I'll try it and let you know the result the next time,is it ok with you?
<DriversFixed> julian_ to be perfectly honest, that was my fault, I was messing with ccsm settings, trying to make my computer prettier
<acicula> tsaknorris: no by mode i meant the wifi protocol setting, like b,g or n
<PythonSnake> !wine | jll
<ubottu> jll: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<acicula> s_mahdi: thats fine, it might not work, but maybe you get lucky as it seems your problem has to do with power
<tsaknorris> acicula, aaah that one.
<DippieDoo> iceroot : How do i do so using gparted? It is my main drive, so i cannot unmount it.
<julian_> DriversFixed theres no problem if you fuck your desktop
<julian_> go /home
<iceroot> julian_: watch your language please
<DriversFixed> go /home?
<julian_> and then press ctrl+h to watch hidden files
<brian_lim> hi: not sure if this is the right place to ask, but does anyone know of a mysql tutorial which shows how to install multiple, standalone instances of mysql from source which does not install a background daemon
<julian_> then erase genome files and desktop is back to original
<DriversFixed> in the terminal?  How do I open the terminal if the entire computer except for firefox is unresponsive
<iceroot> DippieDoo: so you want to replace ubuntu? or why do you want to format the whole drive with ntfs?
<julian_> iceroot i speak spanish
<ozyxen> DippieDoo: why the .. would you want to format it to ntfs?
<plouffe> DippieDoo, try http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<acicula> brian_lim: that sounds overly complicated
<hasenj> jll, ubiqq.com works without any messenger, it generates a temp url, you share it with a friend, they open it and you can talk to them in the browser
<iceroot> julian_: and we dont like bad words here, doesnt matter what your foreing language is
<acicula> brian_lim: and pretty out of scope for ubuntu help
<wsagent> <DriversFixed> try ctr+alt+T
<brian_lim> basically my idea is to install many different mysql instances maybe on a usb key so I can use different ones for different purposes
<iceroot> DippieDoo: or do you only want to format a partition with ntfs and the rest with ubuntu?
<julian_> lol
<julian_> sry
<brian_lim> acicula: ok nvm, thx
<acicula> brian_lim: you can just create different databases, but wouldnt you be better off using sqlite
<jll> ah ok thanks hasenj, I'll check that out.
<DriversFixed> bah.  I have a suggestion for unity:  why don't they apply a blur to the windows before shrinking it for the window preview effect
<brian_lim> acicula: ok I will look at that, thx
<ikonia> DriversFixed: tell unity then, not ubuntu
<acicula> how do i enable ipv6 for samba
<DippieDoo> iceroot : I have Gparted installed already. What i want to do is format to ntfs so i can install Windows 7. Don't rage at me, i love Ubuntu, but it's not very well suited for my gaming purposes
<iceroot> DippieDoo: win7 can format the drive with ntfs too
<DriversFixed> ikonia:  I did say I have a suggestion for unity, not ubuntu
<qin> brian_lim: You do not install many mysql, just create databases (or even users for it).
<iceroot> DippieDoo: you dont need to do it with ubuntu first
<ikonia> DriversFixed: yet you told #ubuntu
<ikonia> asshole: please change your nick name
<DriversFixed> well, I don't know where else to say it :s
<ashole2> need help
<ozyxen> DippieDoo: you can dualboot windows and ubuntu, and use windows for your toyish needs
<ikonia> ashole2: please change your nick
<DriversFixed> ashole2, change nick.
<ozyxen> ole ash
<IdleOne> thank you
<changednick> back
<changednick> hi
<brian_lim> qin: okay thx
<DippieDoo> iceroot : Apparently i had to, as it did not give me an option for formatting.
<iceroot> DippieDoo: hm strange
<iceroot> DippieDoo: to do it with ubuntu, use a live-cd and then run gparted from that
<cool> hi
<Chheap> U have to delete the partition first in windows 7 install then make a new partition and format it
<Chheap> If i remember right
<iceroot> DippieDoo: or see ##windows, i cant imagin windows is not offering something like that
<DippieDoo> Iceroot : Yes, i though so too. Is it any way i can do it without using a live cd?
<iceroot> DippieDoo: no
<Chheap> DippieDoo: Make sure u go to the manual install when u start it
<DippieDoo> Chheap : I'll take a wider look. thanks.
<DippieDoo> Iceroot : Okay, appreciate the help sir.
<jll> Question. Theres empathy, pidgin, kopete, amsn, emesene, kmess and sim-im. Why doesn't either one of them support voice or video chat? is it like a copy right problem or something?
<Chheap> jll: Empath and pidgin supports atleast
<changednick> hi people
<changednick> can i help you
<st3in> has anyone had issues with i7 950 cpu frequencies in 11.04
<Chheap> jll: Although it might depend on protocol u are using
<jll> I use to go into yahoo chat a lot until I started using Linux because I can't voice chat or hear what's going on.
<Chheap> jll: example google talk video chat works fine
<Guest68877> hi alll
<Guest68877> hi all
<wears_Fedora> I'm having a printing issue with Xubuntu, should I seek their channel?
<st3in> I'm OC'ed to 4.2 ghz but the system seems to max out around 2.70 ghz under full cpu stress
<AcidRain> ok this is killing me. i have the group root, user acidrian, i have changed the permissions on chpasswd and it still wont change the password of an account...
<AcidRain> it says permission denied
<Guest68877> nick
<jll> I'm going to try ayttm. but it looks like it's going to suck like the other ones lol. sorry that was mean I know.
<cmaxwell> ziyadb, where can I get a shell like yours?
<acicula> st3in: what do you mean max out?
<qin> AcidRain: admin group for sudo
<st3in> all syst monitor programs always output 2.79.  never 4.2
<AcidRain> so group should be admin, not root? :/
<ozyxen> jll: you're missing one I think, Jitsi. (used to be known as SIP Communicator)
<qin> AcidRain: Adding users to root group is not best idea, unless...
<jll> chheapk. MSN on here shows that I'm using port 1869
<AcidRain> well its for my webserver. im trying to configure the squirrelmail plugin change passwd
<AcidRain> and im getting 126 error permissions denied
<jll> 1863 my bad
<Chheap> jll: What program are u trying on
<cmaxwell> +
<acicula> st3in: can you execute <cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz> and paste the output. paste without the fishhooks
<jll> ayttm
<evelyette> hi
<evelyette> where can I find the pam_mkhomedir or something similar in ubuntu?
<evelyette> why is that package no longer available
<Sub_Zero> lol spam protection
<Chheap> jll: havent tried that one, but if u go to pidgin -> plugins there is a plugin for voice and video settings if that would help
<qin> AcidRain: Dont you have cpanel?
<DriversFixed_> Ok I get it now; don't touch compiz settings with unity unless you want to be really badly messed up
<AcidRain> i dont have cpanel
<st3in> acicula:     cpu MHz		: 1596.000
<DriversFixed_> Another crash, and CTRL ALT T didn't launch terminal either
<jll> ok let me install it and I'll try it
<Sub_Zero> Currently if I set my panels to expand any active window will stop when it reaches the panel. Is it possible to let the active window appear beneath a panel?
<ozyxen> jll: If you use the protocol XMPP, you can use video and audio with Jitsi. Check it out.
<acicula> st3in: how high is it supposed to go on stock settings
<st3in> acicula: 3.07ghz
<acicula> st3in: could be its just applying cpu frequency scaling, try disabling that in the bios?
<BajK> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BajK> thx ubottu :P
<jll> I don't see jitsi in the ubuntu software center
<st3in> acicula: if I load the system it steps up to 2.79
<qin> AcidRain: Dont know squirrelmail at all. What apssword you intend to change?
<ozyxen> jll: www.jitsi.org, I can't remember which version is in the Ubuntu repositories, and it might be called sip-communicator or something like that.
<acicula> st3in: yaeh so its dynamically scaling the frequency
<Chheap> jll: u could try empathy also
<Chheap> jll: u should have it by default
<subten_tar> hello how do i connect to another irc channel?
<cmaxwell> like another server?
<qin> subten_tar: /join #channel_nanme
<Chheap>  /join #
<st3in> acicula:  Will do.  I'm overclocking using a Dynmaic vcore, should I get rid of that?
<subten_tar> yeah like #networking
<subten_tar> i dont get this
<Chheap> start with /
<cmaxwell> type /join #wikipedia-en
<subten_tar> thanks works
<acicula> st3in: you are not having stability issues, so msesing with voltage wont change things
<st3in> acicula: I was thinking more of intel speedstep (iest)
<diytto> When I try to ssh my laptop it gives me permission denied. How can I fix this to ssh
<Chheap> Ubuntu has quickey for moving active window to left or right virtualscreen right?
<oneliner> hello there, am looking for ways to install an epson tx100 (multifunctional) and was hoping to find reference to a single link for it, or some advice in the channel
<Nobgul-bnc> diytto, need to check you ssh config file and make sure you are allowing connections
<Chheap> virtualdesktop*
<acicula> st3in: eh you can disable the software frequency scaling
<qin> diytto: firewall?
<diytto> Nobgul-bnc: Where is that
<diytto> qin: I havent enabled anything, its all default
<acicula> st3in: whats the output of cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies
<Nobgul-bnc> etc/sshd/sshd_config
<AcidRain> qin: im just trying to set it up so a user can change his assigned password to a private password
<Nobgul-bnc> oops
<qin> diytto: Do you run ssh server somwhere?
<Nobgul-bnc> etc/ssh/sshd_config
<AcidRain> i know apache is running under acidrain, because when i goto system > admin > services, it lists apache2
<diytto> qin: What do you mean?
<MrDeadhead> hi, i cant get more then 1 workspace setup.
<diytto> Nobgul-bnc: Ill look
<qin> diytto: Did you install ssh server?
<Nobgul-bnc> ok
<st3in> acicula:  2793000 2660000 2527000 2394000 2261000 2128000 1995000 1862000 1729000 159600
<diytto> qin: Maybe. Let me look
<Nobgul-bnc> diytto, type whereis ssh
<acicula> st3in: ok so 2.7Ghz is as high as it will go
<qin> AcidRain: Well, where password are saved?
<Nobgul-bnc> diytto, type whereis sshd
<st3in> acicula: I thought of that.  but I can't seems to be able to change the available frequencies
<AcidRain> hmmmm.... good question
<AcidRain> lol
<acicula> st3in: id start by disabling dynamic frequency scaling in the bios, and then see what your processor runs at
<qin> diytto: sudo service ssh status
<AcidRain> qin: when i run the command manually in terminal, im actually getting the error: current password not correct
<MrDeadhead> Preferences only allow me to have 1 desktop workspace.
<st3in> acicula: If it any consolation I can load into windows and everything works perfect... at the OC'ed speeds
<diytto> qin: Hold on, brother is on right now
<AcidRain> so i believe you are right, the passwords are saved in the wrong location perhaps
<jll> ok, now which version of wine to I need to install msn messenger?
<Chheap> Can someone help me make  ctrl + shift + alt + left /right. move the active window on another workspace on xubuntu
<qin> AcidRain: What command?
<Chheap> I know it does it default on ubuntu
<acicula> st3in: im guessing the frequency scaling manager does not clock your cpu higher then stock speed
<salva> ola alemanes de mierdaaa
<Allnight888> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<rypervenche> Chheap: Change it in the keyboard shortcuts.
<Aginor> jll, are you dead set on running the real msn messanger instead of one of the native IM clients on linux?
<AcidRain> ......plugins/change_passwd/chpasswd' 'kitty' 'kitty1' 'kitty2' 'kitty2'
<acicula> st3in: so if you want 4.2Ghz in ubuntu youd have to either fix that or disable speedstep
<AcidRain> lol
<rypervenche> jll: Use Pidgin.
<Chheap> rypervenche:  I dont know the command for it
<dixsonhoepp> hello world
<rypervenche> Chheap: Let me show you what mine looks like
<Aginor> jll, empathy should be installed already
<subten_tar> what is a good proxy for ubuntu?
<MrDeadhead>  AcidRain,  Preferences only allow me to have 1 desktop workspace.
<Chheap> rypervenche:  i can swap workspaces with ctrl + alt + arrow but cant move the active window
<jll> yes because none of the Linux versions support voice/video chats. I tried them all!!
<chewyTree> Hey guys, Quick question.  Anyone know if the top unity panel is customizable? same with the icons
<st3in> acicula:  Sounds like killing speedstep is the simple answer.  I'll give it a shot.  thanks for the help!
<rypervenche> Chheap: Have you disabled the old one that do it?
<chewyTree> and by that, i mean just resizing
<salva> world tu BIEJAAA!!!
<AcidRain> well no actually, the passwords arent stored in the wrong location. i know this because i can log into the squirrelmail server
<rypervenche> jll: Use Skype then.
<dixsonhoepp> I have a question and no longer do, q be some of you have played the game heroesmu
<dixsonhoepp> ubuntu .. know how to install ubuntu, that configuration is needed
<diytto> qin: Heh, i didn't have ssh installed :/
<acicula> st3in: np
<m4v> !ops | salva is insulting in spanish
<MrDeadhead> chewyTree,  get comfity
<ubottu> salva is insulting in spanish: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<Chheap> rypervenche:  No im running xubuntu, and it doesnt do it here by default
<qin> AcidRain: ok, does other user can log in too?
<rypervenche> Chheap: Let me check. I run Xfce as well.
<jll> ok I see I'm going around in circles. anyway, thanks all for your input and help.
<jpds> salva: A ver.
<AcidRain> yes, all of my current 5 users can login
<dixsonhoepp> MU-ONLINE
<Nobgul-bnc> diytto, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<chewyTree> MrDeadhead, Just relating to a bug.  Guy wants to know if he can resize the top panel and icons easily
<LjL> salva: what makes you think this is the place to insult?
<AcidRain> non can change passwords :(
<diytto> Nobgul-bnc: I got it, thanks :)
<MrDeadhead> srry
<Nobgul-bnc> =)
<qin> AcidRain: If yes, then either location with passwords have wrong permission, of plugin itself.
<tsaknorris> acicula, i solved it...my kernel was 38.8 now i have 38.10 now it works :)
<AcidRain> i have done everything. only instructions was to change permissions to 4750
<chewyTree> MrDeadhead, So im assuming now, until a more stable release, you cant do it easily
<jillsmitt> m4v: and...?
<AcidRain> hmmm. i see what your saying.
<AcidRain> i just have to locate the passwords
<tsaknorris> acicula, but i have other problem. i have to now start every time ath9k module manually :/  modprobe -i ath9k
<qin> AcidRain: Rather, proper docs for squirrel
<LjL> jillsmitt: and, insulting is not appreciated in this channel
<MrDeadhead> chewyTree, i dont know about indicators, i use comfity to customize unity panel
<AcidRain> is it safe to change the permissions on stored pass files?
<jillsmitt> LjL: i must leave it?
<MrDeadhead>  AcidRain,  Preferences only allow me to have 1 desktop workspace, can you help?
<subten_tar> does anyone know a good place to learn about the linux terminal
<LjL> jillsmitt: uh... if you intend to insult anyone, then please do leave instead. otherwise, no.
<qin> AcidRain: propably not.
<chewyTree> MrDeadhead, Thanks
<acicula> tsaknorris: are you installing custom kernels or moduls?
<AcidRain> MrDeadhead, id check for a better gfx card, what model do you have?
<MrDeadhead> AcidRain,  aTI HD 3700
<rypervenche> Chheap: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/19330159/Random/show.png
<eipi-1> hi, i am unable to manually boot an ecryptfs home-directory from one ubuntu installation on another. i read articles about creating new encrypted folders but i dont get how to mount an old one.
<MrDeadhead> powerfull
<qin> subten_tar: What do you want to know?
<tsaknorris> acicula, i had to install only that pre-released update.. so no nothing own or custom stuff
<salva> GILIPOLLAS HIJOS DE LA GRAN BRETAÑA
<jillsmitt> LjL: i just want to read all and learn
<AcidRain> i see
<qin> AcidRain: What database using squirrelmail?
<acicula> tsaknorris: ah ok, glad its working :)
<tsaknorris> acicula, before this i tried isolate problem so i made blacklist.conf this line (but now i dont have it anymore) and still it doesnt find my ath9k :/
<tsaknorris> acicula, yeah everything works! but i want that ath9k will load by it self when i start my pc
<acicula> tsaknorris: not sure what the convention for that is, but maybe adding it to /etc/modules will work?
<th0r> tsaknorris: the blacklist will prevent a module from loading....put the line in /etc/modules instead
<Guest16233> hey guys. running steam over wine is really strange. it behaves slow, 'avoids' my mouse - has anyone had this? and do they know how to fix it?
<zeroedout> guest, what video card do you have?
<th0r> tsaknorris: if I remember right...all you need to add to that file is the name of the module....ath9k
<Chheap> rypervenche:  thx, but seems it doesnt work that way
<tsaknorris> th0r, yeah..ok i reboot now :)
<rypervenche> Chheap: Are you using Compiz?
<Chheap> rypervenche: no
<TeamColtra> I want to connect a device to my Ubuntu machine via the eithernet cable... and provide it access from my wireless connection (from my laptop)... is that possible?
<OerHeks> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<zeroedout> guest16233: what video card are you using?
<TeamColtra> in ascii thats WIFI ) ) ) LAPTOP <-> Xbox
<TeamColtra> thanks OerHeks
<Guest16233> zeroedout: nvidia, geforce 260. it's the same with both the binary blob and nouveau though?
<zeroedout> If it's an ati card, you SOL. If it's nvidia, make sure you're on the latest proprietary driver
<rypervenche> Chheap: What is it doing when you try?
<zeroedout> guest: no, nouveau will not work as good
<Guest16233> zeroedout: sure, but with the binary blob it's equally crap :P
<zeroedout> guest: also try the *latest* version of wine, not what's available in the ubuntu repo
<Guest16233> zeroedout: i'll check which version i'm using :)
<Chheap> rypervenche: u mean the settings or?
<zeroedout> wine 1.2 may work... but the latest usually has good improvments
<zeroedout> you can get the latest code from winehq.org and look in the ubuntu section for easy to install packages
<rypervenche> Chheap: What happens when you try the key combination? And what key combination are you using?
<zeroedout> guest: also disable any compositing, don't use unity or gnome3. use classic gnome with no effects
<Chheap> rypervenche:  nothing happens, and im trying the ctrl shift alt let /right
<zeroedout> if you're on kde go to system settings and disable the desktop effects
<Guest16233> zeroedout: 11.04, using unity, which is annoying given the whole compiz dependance!
<Guest16233> i'll try classic gnome
<Chheap> Should xubuntu run on compiz by default?
<coz_> Chheap,  compiz should run well on xfce
<Guest16233> zeroedout: i'm using 1.3.23
<TeamColtra> OerHeks (or anyone): Would that dramtically effect my connection? Obviously any time you add a link in the chain it adds to the ping, and reduces speed... but as long as I am not running anything active on my laptop then the connection should be pretty similar?
<Guest52143> שלום
<TeamColtra> (sorry thats if I share my internet connection from my laptop)
<zeroedout> guest: it is almost guaranteed that unity is your problem, go to classic gnome iwth no effects for anything 3d releated (probably even movies on most systems)
<AcidRain> qin: to double check, what ps mode do i use to determine what user a service is running under?
<rypervenche> Chheap: I believe it does. Either check in the compiz settings using compizconfig-settings or whatever it is called., or change to metacity.
<Chheap> coz_: Just did a fresh install on notebook and i cant figure howto turn it on. (worked on ubuntu)
<Guest52143> האובונטו החדש מסובך. אני אפילו לא יודע אם מפעילים את הלוח בקרה
<coz_> Chheap,  ok open a terminal    compiz --replace  ccp & disown
<coz_> Chheap,   also be sure you installed  compizconfig-settings-manager
<Chheap> coz_: yeah seems its not even installed.
<coz_> Chheap,  ah ok
<rypervenche> Chheap: Install it, because compiz is on your computer but you can't change any of the settings without that.
<Wiesshund> does ccsm no longer function?
<Chheap> okay its installed now
<qin> AcidRain: ps u
<jll> ok I'm back with another issue! I installed ubuntu 10 and the visual effect are active but I don't see the options to edit the effect or use the cube. what's up with that?
<Wiesshund> ok upgraded to 11.04 none of compiz seems to actualy function? no more rotating cube etc. that normal?
<coz_> Wiesshund,  well you can enable the cube in Unity,, do you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed?
<qin> AcidRain: ps -u <user> or ps aux
<coz_> Wiesshund,  by default the Desktop wall is enabled not the cube
<coz_> 2 floodbots?
<green91> 3
<nellwee> why wont ubuntu allow executing file as a program from my cd rom?
<tiago> Wiesshund: yep, but there are ways to re-activate the cube, just google it
<Guest40483> hi all
<coz_> Wiesshund,  if you want the cube let me know
<Chheap> okay this is weird... not even compiz were installed on xubuntu
<Guest40483> I have a problem to upgrade my Xubuntu to the new version from the last version... nothing appened when I click on upgrade my version (french version)
<rypervenche> Chheap: I don't know. I don't use Xubuntu so I can't really say. (I'm on Debian with Xfce)
<Guest40483> do you have the same problem ?
<jll> it all sucks, I'm going back to windows tomorrow. I'm just in the chat now just to see if maybe there is hope. lol
<coz_> Chheap,   there is a way to get compiz installed completely with a script
<Guest16233> jll: what sucks?
<Guest16233> all of it?
<rypervenche> Guest40483: Tu veux de l'aide en français ?
<Chheap> coz_:  could it be that this happened because i used the alternative install disc
<coz_> Chheap,  unlikely
<Guest16233> jll: if you want to configure compiz, install compiz config settings
<coz_> Chheap,  however   you may want to try the minimal install cd  next time
<Chheap> just wondering what else i might be missing
<coz_> Chheap,  on that you can choose  xubuntu,, kubuntu ..gnome and other options
<Chheap> coz_: No i had to use alternative install to get the encryption lvm
<coz_> Chheap,   you can do that with  minimal as well
<Wiesshund> tiago i turned on cube in CSSM seems that does not work anymore though?
<Wiesshund> i miss my emerald transparent glass themes too :(
<Chheap> coz_:  yeah gotta try next time. I just hate reinstalling this
<taraduffy> Hello! I am suddenly having trouble booting my system "an error occured while mounting" - can anyone talk me through recovery please?
<coz_> Wiesshund,   first   disable desktop wall then enable Desktop cube   rotate cube and viewport swticher,, HOWEVEr,, if you get a conflct dialog "ignore" it
<coz_> Wiesshund,   renable Unity plug if it disables
<Chheap> is there a way to check if im missing packages  or programs after a fresh install?
<taraduffy> . .using 11.04
<coz_> Chheap,   in terminal   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Chheap> coz_:  everything seems to be ok
<Nobgul-bnc> Can you install openvz on a live server, or do you need to do it on a fresh install?
<Wiesshund> coz_ yea i have all those set like that. not a darned thing works though
<DriversFixed_> can anyone recommend a good ubuntu app for managing sound sources and outputs
<Chheap> coz_: still i feel like i miss some settings on appearance and keyboard
<coz_> Wiesshund,   in terminal  unity --reset & disown
<DriversFixed_> I want to listen to music on my headphones while my brother watches movies through monitor speakers
<jll> why is it that everybody that has a computer problem expects there "friend" to fix it for free, then if they want to charge they get mad?
<jll> their
<coz_> jll,  I charge all the time
<Will123456> jll: get richer friends
<Somelauw> Hi, I am trying to change the background of my gnome-terminal to a png image, but for some reason it doesn't show my background.
<DriversFixed_> jill, if they didn't state up front that they were going to charge, then issues occur
<Nobgul-bnc> J11, I still charge them minimal ammount $5 or $10 they get tired of paying and learn ..
<jll> mmm good ideal will123456
<coz_> Nobgul-bnc,   how large is the image?
<Phosphenes> How do I kill a running process. I tried doing ps -A | grep amarok and then kill 8202 (the job ID for amarok) but it's still running frozen.
<jll> it's hard to sore like eagles if you live with turkeys right?
<Will123456> jll: i've stopped helping my friends unless they let me install ubuntu. well, that or if they pay me
<coz_> Nobgul-bnc,  try t his one    http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/teminal%20image/ubuntu1.svg
<Chheap> jll: u got the videochat working+
<Chheap> ?*
<Nobgul-bnc> coz_, Basically I have 2 1tb hard drives I want to Install openvz on the first drive but have all of the vps's live on the 2nd driue. Assign the openvz a set
<jll> ubuntu with all it's problems, I would loose my business. lol
<Nobgul-bnc> I'lll look
<taraduffy>  I am suddenly having trouble booting my system "an error occured while mounting" - can anyone talk me through recovery please?
<Will123456> jll: oh yeah from all that money you've been making? :P
<Nobgul-bnc> lol hrmm
<th0r> Will123456: isn't forcing someone into ubuntu something like forcing someone to use windows?
<Somelauw> Does gnome-terminal have a problem with png images?
<coz_> Nobgul-bnc,  sorry wrong nick
<Will123456> th0r: you're right, maybe i should do without the wrist straps and the hot poker
<Nobgul-bnc> no wowrries
<coz_> Somelauw,  how large is that image?
<Somelauw> coz_: 575.0KB
<Will123456> th0r: i don't force anyone :P if they don't want ubuntu or don't want to pay me, they can find someone else to fix their computer
<jll> ubuntu is fine as longs as they don't use voice/videos chats or a photographer.
<coz_> Somelauw,  I meant in resolution,, but try this image to see if it works       http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/teminal%20image/ubuntu1.svg
<DriversFixed_> or use multiple monitors
<qin> Somelauw: You mean background?
<jll> I put Linux Mint on a photographer's computer because his harddrive won't let windows install.
<jll> now he can't get his video camera to load the files on the computer via firewire.
<Somelauw> coz_: 926 * 780
<coz_> Somelauw,  ok that is not large at all
<Somelauw> qin: background of gnome-terminal, yes
<Will123456> jll: i did the same and it worked fine, firewire and all
<coz_> Somelauw,  can you upload that image...let me test here
<qin> Somelauw: Did you try to use jpg, or scale it down?
<jll> so needless to say he got mad and took it somewhere else that could install windows for him. I guess pirated copy because I would have to buy the real disk.
<rypervenche> What's the command to upgrade from Ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 using the CLI?
<Somelauw> coz_: http://designerwallcoverings.com/WallpaperStore/images/Noa1125 - skulls black on grey.png
<flash_> Good day people. I'm having some problems with a USB external HDD. It won't show in Windows' My Computer, and also won't mount in Ubuntu. The error it gives is "$Logfile indicates unclean shutdown". I have managed to fix this by issueing a forced mount. I do not have ubuntu at my disposal right now, so my question is if there is any way to fix this problem from windows?
<Will123456> jll: tell him not to get mad, tell him to get on with his life (or get one, then get on with it)
<coz_> Somelauw,  I am getting a  "forbidden"  on that lin k
<jll> rypervenche... in the update manager, there is the options to upgrade, but I don't recomend it
<psusi> flash_, run chkdsk/scandisk on it
<lyczkowski> Hi
<rypervenche> jll: I'm looking for the command line command, not the GUI.
<qin> Somelauw: Me too
<jll> he was a cheap skate anyway because he didn't want to pay me.
<flash_> chkdsk hangs when executed on the drive.
<lyczkowski> I got xfce .  how make icons apear on desktop with full name?
<psusi> flack, hangs?  how long did you wait?
<flash_> psusi: quite a few minutes.
<Somelauw> sorry, the complete link is: http://designerwallcoverings.com/WallpaperStore/images/Noa1125%20-%20skulls%20black%20on%20grey.png
<flash_> It can't access the HDD.
<psusi> flash_, how do you know?
<Will123456> rypervench: apt-get dist-upgrade
<jll> isn't chkdsk only for windows? or does it work in ext3 as well?
<aidalgol> What version of Ubuntu is closest to Debian squeeze?
<psusi> jll, yes, it is for windows
<Will123456> rypervench: apt-get --help to check out the other options
<Somelauw> My browser automatically changes spaces back to %20 or something
<taraduffy> I am having trouble booting van anyone help?
<lyczkowski> Anyone got xfce here?
<th0r> aidalgol: that is sort of like asking which Mustang is closest to a Corvette
<Will123456> *rypervenche: err, got your name right this time: apt-get dist-upgrade
<rypervenche> Will123456: Would sudo aptitude install update-manager-core; sudo do-release-upgrade work as well?
<jll> I know it's for windows but he is in a linux help chat, that's why I was asking, I am a noob to linux. but an expert (just a technician) in windows.
<Will123456> rypervenche: i have no idea. try it then let me know :P
<yeats> !fsck | jll
<ubottu> jll: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<psusi> jll, he said he was currently on windows, and you must use windows to check ntfs..
<lyczkowski> Anyone can help me? :D
<Chheap> Now I have installed compiz and everything ... now none of my hotkeys work.. not even alt+tab
<aidalgol> th0r: I just want to know which release to pick from this repo for my Debian squeeze system: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa
<Sterist> is it important to use sudo instead of gksudo when installing via terminal?
<Somelauw> coz_: sorry, the complete link is: http://designerwallcoverings.com/WallpaperStore/images/Noa1125%20-%20skulls%20black%20on%20grey.png
<coz_> Sterist,  sudo for installing  gksudo for opening an gui app
<coz_> Somelauw,  ok ,,, hold on let me try it here
<lyczkowski>  I got xfce .  how make icons apear on desktop with full name?
<jll> how do I drag my window over to the next desktop?? it won't let me do it or give me options in the effects.
<qin> Somelauw: You could cut tile out of this, since background in gnome-terminal is treated as tile.
<Will123456> jll: tried it in the workspace switcher view?
<coz_> Somelauw,  ok open the terminal  Edit/profile preferences/Background... turn the opacity slider  down  to see the image  although it is a dark image
<Wiesshund> hmm, it's looking like a format and reinstall of 10.10. nothing graphically is working in 11.04
<jll> and where do I find that at?
<qin> jll: Did you try: Alt-Space ?
<jll> qin I can do it manually but I used to be able to just drag it and the "cube" would show and move it to the next desktop. all the options for that are gone.
<coz_> Wiesshund,  try the minimal install cd  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jll> has anybody in here used metis antix Linux? I have installed on my other computer. now it's really a pain to try to get something working.
<Chheap> Is there a way to use xubuntu default theme with compiz. For some reason i have clearlooks theme and i cant chance it
<AcidRain> qin: when i run the comamnd you gave me, it shows like 8 apache2 services
<AcidRain> when i run it for root user only, it shows 1
<AcidRain> where are the others? can i look them up by id?
<jeeves_moss> how can I get mutt to send a premade e-mail (including an attachment) to a list of people that it reads from a txt file?  I'm not using this fro SPAM BTW, it's to e-mail a preformance report that's generated by another script
<taraduffy> I have "an error occurred while mounting" -  anyone can help me through it?
<uhgtt> am i still here
<uhgtt> aha
<Wiesshund> any reason that 11.04 starts up saying Xbuntu and shuts down saying Kbuntu ?
#ubuntu 2012-06-18
<OerHeks> Cups had some updates since release 12.04.
<Farlin> So I am guessing no one knows and/or has run into a reboot occurring in 12.04 LTS after it goes idle? Power management settings are all set to off.
<Azag> Relondo: I think that don't help
<Azag> I can't start "in a good way" gnome-shell
<shankara> It worked just after installing but, will not work after reboot.
<Azag> the panel and border windows don't apper
<shankara> please wait I will tell you more
<yeats> Farlin: I would recommend looking through the logs in /var/log for any relevant messages
<Farlin> yeats: I tried, nothing showing up in the logs at all that would indicate a reason.
<silverghost> shankara
<silverghost> c my msg
<Flavaln> does this channel kick trolls?
<Farlin> one would hope
<shankara> ok, back, sorry for the delay.
<Yankees52> why the hell is ubuntu using unity?
<silverghost> hey shankara c my msg :)
<shankara> It did not work after reboot
<smw> Yankees52, do you expect a constructive answer here?
<Flavaln> Yankees52, because tablets.
<silverghost> yaa
<shankara> where? silverghost? please wait I will search
<silverghost> click my boks
<Yankees52> i want gnome 2 back
<yeats> !ops | silverghost
<ubottu> silverghost: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<DAT> i downloaded minitube but it has a problem about missing plug for MRL, ant help here?
<smw> Yankees52, because Mark Shuttleworth  wanted it
<OerHeks> !nounity | Yankees52
<ubottu> Yankees52: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Yankees52> how do i get gnome 2 back?
<silverghost> gnome 2 is dead dude use mate or cinnamon
<Yankees52> mate?
<OerHeks> Yankees52, not. gnome2 is dead.
<smw> Yankees52, mate is a gnome2 fork
<yeats> Farlin: http://askubuntu.com/questions/116633/why-does-my-computer-randomly-shut-down
<usr13> is there a better Music CD software than Exaile?  (OS=10.04LTS)
<Yankees52> oh
<silverghost> clementine better than eksaile :D
<Yankees52> unity is cancer in such it has totally destroyed my ubuntu experience, might switch to kde
<usr13> Or, do I get a better one with upgrade to 12.04?  (If so, what is it?)
<Farlin> yeats: I would think it would be a hardware issue with the exception that it only occurs when the system is idle. I would think it was a power management issue, but those are all disabled.
<Myrtti> Yankees52: godspeed and good luck.
<Yankees52> unity = windows 8 metro =(
<zykotick9> usr13: music players are a personal preference.  me i like moc (aka mocp) but i doubt many would...
<JanC> usr13: "better" is personal opinion, of course
<usr13> Yankees52: xubuntu is good.
<Myrtti> Yankees52: please keep to Ubuntu support.
<Yankees52> ok
<yeats> Farlin: could be firmware-related?
<smw> Yankees52, hay! Don't knock metro like that
<JanC> usr13: personally, I use quodlibet
<Yankees52> you niggas give support for kde here?
<usr13> A CD player that is more user friendly, (I'm asking for a friend.)
<silverghost> windows 8 is a good improvement over windows 7 :)
<smw> Yankees52, anyways, xubuntu is not bad
<Flavaln> well that's one troll down
<silverghost> try audacious :D
<usr13> I personally dont play music CDs on my computer, but have a friend that does.
<Brewster> um hi guys I have a possible emergency
<Brewster> but I don
<Brewster> t know for sure
<Flavaln> Brewster, might I suggest 911?
<Brewster> oops
<usr13> silverghost: Does audacious play when you pop the CD in?  (That's what she wants.)
<Brewster> no computer emergency
<Farlin> yeats: Not sure what firmware I'd be looking into updating, BIOS is latest. While I am using the system it runs great, but if I walk away for an extended period it reboots.
<L3top> !enter | Brewster
<ubottu> Brewster: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<usr13> She wants simple/easy
<Brewster> I think I may have some sort of linux malware
<yeats> Farlin: are you able to monitor temperature, etc?
<L3top> !details | Brewster
<ubottu> Brewster: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<silverghost> hey clementine is the best music player
<Brewster> ok
<Farlin> yeats: Yes, no alarms on temp, no hiked CPU or anything like that.
<Flavaln> Farlin, GPU temp?
<yeats> Farlin: okay - I'm tapped out then :-/
<JanC> usr13: I have all (well, most of) my CDs in the attic...
<Farlin> No temp issues at all, I can verify with 100% certainty the system is running cool even at max output. I also have a full time UPS on the system.
<Brewster> I think I have some sort of linux malware. However it is weird because I have not installed anything outside the software center. I believe it is a process called whoopsie but I can't google it because it messed with my browser somehow
<Flavaln> yeats probably asked you this, but did you check the logs carefully?
<silverghost> usr 13 what desktop environment is she using ?
<Farlin> Yes, did a full review line by line trying to find something. It just seems to want to shutdown after idle time despite my power management settings being off.
<Flavaln> Well there doesn't seem to be anyone here with an answer right now, maybe askubuntu.com?
<OerHeks> Brewster, how do you know this process is called whoopsie?
<D[4]ni> for some reason, aptitude wants to install thunderbird and firefox locales (i don't have these programs installed) and remove wine. O_o
<Frank3> Hello all
<Farlin> Flavaln: Guess so, thanks for trying though! :)
<JanC> usr13: I think sound-juicer, rhythmbox or banshee all can do that, to some degree (there might be more dedicated apps too)
<OerHeks> Brewster, whoopsie is a harmless "Ubuntu Error Reporting" daemon
<Trian3> Hello all
<Brewster> OerHeks: because I looked in system monitor and I looked for suspicious processes. I have never seen the process whoopsie nor have I created a user called whoopsie, which is the username that ran the program
<silverghost> clementine owns banshee rhythmboks soun juicer lol
<D[4]ni> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1046474/ <- this stuff is kinda strange...
<JanC> usr13: can't exaile do that too ?
<L3top> Brewster: whoopsie - Ubuntu crash database submission daemon
<Brewster> ty
<D[4]ni> it also wants to install an old kernel.
<yeats> !info whoopsie
<Frank3> anyone have issues with getting their networking to work properly?
<ubottu> whoopsie (source: whoopsie-daisy): Ubuntu crash database submission daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.32 (precise), package size 25 kB, installed size 107 kB
<Brewster> I can safely assume it isnt that then
<Frank3> wireless network that is
<Frank3> ever since the new network manager i can't get connected through wireless
<Flavaln> Frank3, sure. It all depends on your hardware.
<L3top> Correct Brewster. I would look through /var/log/syslog and dmesg for clues as to what is crashing.
<Trian3> I'm having trouble installing Flash.  Upon trying to install it via Adobe's site, I get the error, "protocol (apt) isn't associated with any program"  Further, if you go to Preferences/Applications, there's no content Type associated with the apt.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<OerHeks> Brewster, yes, stop the service and deinstall
<JanC> usr13: it might be useful to know what she uses now and why it doesn't work..
<Trian3> This is FF, btw
<Brewster> but it has something to do with chrome. Whenever I start it, shortly after my wireless will disconnect and then reconnect. I checked my network and everything. It started happening when I installed this dislike plugin
<L3top> Trian3: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Flavaln> yeats, well I'll be. The alt install live USB I created via linux actually seems to be working. After 20+ tries this appears to be the fix.
<Frank3> i could post the hardware info if you guys like
<Trian3> L3top: It's already installed.
<yeats> Flavaln: heh
<Trian3> L3top: But not correctly, it seems.
<msdaisy> Trian3, you can try the plugin Flash-Aid. It will install the proper flash for your hardware
<steve973> hi.  it looks like my ssh session that was doing a do-release-upgrade has disconnected.  Can I reconnect to the upgrade process?  I have no idea if it's running or not.
<L3top> Trian3: sudo apt-get install --reinstall flasphlugin-installer
<D[4]ni> could someone please tell me why aptitude wants to install an old kernel, locales for programs i don't even have installed, and remove wine and a bunch of i386 libraries?
<lalaland1125> Just upgraded my old eee pc laptop to 12.04 today(clean install) and I started seeing many "Sorry, Ubuntu 12.04 has experienced an internal error.", with the details pointing to some xserver-xorg-video-intel "GPU lockup" something.
<L3top> Trian3: You will not need to try and install it from adobe at all.
<Frank3> here is the wireless adapter that i have:  Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2915ABG [Calexico2]
<Tiktalik> hey, so
<lalaland1125> Any suggestions on what to try next. Nothing visually looks off.
<yeats> steve973: you really want to use 'screen' when doing that thing over ssh
<Trian3> L3top: Trying reinstallation now.
<Frank3> it uses ipw2200 driver
<Brewster> Oh I have one more question.
<Tiktalik> when I start my PC, it hangs on "Waiting for network configuration"
<steve973> yeats, ps tells me that there are screen sessions but I cannot see them
<Tiktalik> then it displays "Waiting 60 more seconds for network configuration" (I think that was it0
<yeats> steve973: do 'screen -r' for a list
<steve973> never mind, I see it :)
<Brewster> for some reason there are really big issues with flash player and webcams in linux
<Tiktalik> after 60 more seconds, it starts
<OerHeks> D[4]ni, your aptitude -f, why was that ? you must have installed or added somethong ?
<zykotick9> yeats: "screen -ls" for a list -r is reconnect
<Tiktalik> and I have to start network-manager manually
<yeats> zykotick9: yes - my mistake
<D[4]ni> OerHeks: my packages already seem to be broken like that for weeks
<L3top> lalaland1125: Not seen that before, you might try installing the accelleration package i965-va-driver
<Brewster> does anyone have a good solution? I have tried everything short of recompiling my kernel with special software that 'might' fix the problem
<D[4]ni> OerHeks: until now, i just avoided aptitude
<L3top> there are lots of big issues with flash in general and linux.
<steve973> yeats, I can't reattach it.  it is, apparently, already attached.  but of course it isn't :)
<OerHeks> D[4]ni, espeak:i386 1.46.02-0ubuntu1 espeak-data:amd64 1.46.02-0ubuntu1 caused this, from a PPA?
<Trian3> L3top: It appears to be working now.  Thanks!
<Brewster> alright
<Brewster> well thanks for your help
<yeats> steve973: try 'screen -RaAd'
<D[4]ni> OerHeks: i don't know that package
<Tiktalik> While booting, my computer hangs at "Waiting for network configuration" (I think), and network-config won't start automatically
<Tiktalik> err, network-manager, not network-config
<steve973> yeats, thanks!  that did it!
<yeats> steve973: great
<Tiktalik> How do I make network-manager start automatically
<yharrow> who has experience with building drivers from src?
<D[4]ni> OerHeks: $ LANGUAGE=en sudo aptitude remove espeak:i386
<D[4]ni> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<yharrow> anybody have experience building drivers from source?
<OerHeks> yharrow, usually there is a readme with guidance.
<Jordan_U> D[4]ni: Try apt-get. aptitude has known issues with multiarch.
<yharrow> oereks i read it to the letter but i have an error
<yharrow> and i cant figure it out cuz i have no idea what the error codes mean
<yharrow> its like looking at another language
<Frank3> i am sorry guys did someone send me info regarding my issue?
<OerHeks> yharrow, use paste.ubuntu.com for the output
<Frank3> is there a current issue with network manager?
<yharrow> @OerHeks http://paste.ubuntu.com/1046481/
<Tiktalik> how do I make the network-manager daemon start automatically
<zykotick9> Jordan_U: if "known issues" inclues doesn't support ;)
<yharrow> Oerheks i read some forum post that suggested that its installing to the wrong directory
<OerHeks> Frank3, i see a unconfirmed bugreport >> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/197939
<OerHeks> yharrow, why not use the driver tru the menu ?
<yharrow> what menu
<ratcheer> Tiktalik: Is it controlled by Upstart?
<Tiktalik> ratcheer: I believe so
<yharrow> I have an nvidia card that uses optimus and apparently its a bitch to get it to work. I have to use bumblebee or something and I been trying for close to 24 hours
<ratcheer> Tiktalik: Hold on a minute...
<yharrow> nothing seems to work and im basically trying anything at this point
<yharrow> because nobody here can help me either
<yharrow> Oerheks i have a feeling that ive messed around so much i probably need to reinstall ubuntu
<yharrow> and start over
<OerHeks> yharrow, ah optimus, use this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee , and there is a #bumblebee channel here on freenode
<yharrow> i been using bumblebee but i cant get it to work
<yharrow> i guess i will try their channel
<OerHeks> those guys are up2date
<yharrow> just usually dev channels are empty
<steve973> what is bumblebee
<Flavaln> so I just installed Ubu 12.04 with a boot and encrypted partition using the alt installer. Finished, rebooted, now at "grub rescue>" prompt
<Flavaln> Can I fix this, or figure out why it happened?
<yharrow> Oerheks the truth is though that i now have a nvidia driver which is half installed
<OerHeks> steve973, bumblebee is the Nvidia optimus solution.
<skyl> how do I figure out which version of portaudio I have
<yharrow> and im afraid it will screw up my system
<yharrow> i cant get it to finish compiling
<yharrow> and i dont know how to remove it
<steve973> if it hasn't compiled fully, it's not even partially installed.
<yharrow> but it spit out alot of stuff
<OerHeks> True.
<yharrow> and then it exited with the code i pasted
<yharrow> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1046481/
<yharrow> so the answer is u cant c ompile nvidia for ubuntu?
<msdaisy> How can you tell in the terminal whether a file is mounted or not?  This is on a server with no gui
<zykotick9> skyl: try "apt-cache policy libportaudio0" and "apt-cache policy libportaudio2"
<steve973> yharrow, does the user that is compiling this package have the proper permissions to access the file?
<yharrow> yes
<yharrow> i ran all with sudo
<Flavaln> what does mounting a file even mean?
<yharrow> and without sudo
<zykotick9> msdaisy: file?  do you mean partition?  "mount" will show what is mounted.
<yharrow> permissions dont seem to matter
<steve973> yharrow, if it is this problematic, perhaps you could stand up a vm to test this stuff out until you get it resolved.
<yharrow> how wil a VM help?
<Flavaln> Any idea why my install ended up with "grub rescue" prompt?
<steve973> meaning that you could try to resolve the compilation issues within a VM.
<steve973> well you won't be messing up your real install
<yharrow> as long as i can undo the dmg i dont care
<ratcheer> Tiktalik: Try running "sudo initctl show-config networkmanager"
<yharrow> all i need to do is install a console browser and irc
<yharrow> so if my x crashes
<yharrow> i can still get online fro help
<steve973> if i wasn't in the middle of a release upgrade, I'd download it and try to compile it myself
<yharrow> i appreciate the help
<yharrow> but i dont think iit would help until u finished anyway
<steve973> for the file that it cannot find, is that file in fact where it's looking?
<yharrow> cuz i have a feeling this is an issue with 12.04
<yharrow> steve I think the compile issue has to do with a directory error
<yharrow> but i cant figure it out
<steve973> what is your installation command and what is your pwd?
<pikkachu> why can't I hear the usual sign in sound?
<pikkachu> was it removed from Precise?
<L3top> yharrow: Please try and keep your comments to one line. I have to backscroll for pages to try and figure out what your issue is because you hit enter every 4 words.
<Tiktalik> ratcheer: And then?
<yharrow> ok so it seems its a simple copy error
<yharrow> the png does not exist
<yharrow> at that address
<ratcheer> Tiktalik: It should show you when the job starts and stops.
<L3top> !enter | yharrow
<ubottu> yharrow: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<steve973> yharrow, please tell me what your command is to run the compilation and from what directory
<Tiktalik> ratcheer:  start on ((local-filesystems and started dbus) and static-network-up)  stop on stopping dbus
<yharrow> steve973 its "sysadmin@NPCU:~/nvidia-src/nvidia-graphics-drivers-updates-295.49$ sudo dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc -nc
<ratcheer> Tiktalik: Yes. It SHOULD be starting automatically, now.
<yharrow> "
<KorvinSzanto> hey, all of my youtube videos have a blue tint on them
<KorvinSzanto> all of the flash ones
<Tiktalik> ratcheer: So..uh, it should start automatically but it doesn't?
<steve973> so i am not that familiar with buildpackage, but is that the proper command to build your nvidia driver?
<matreya6> I' m trying to setup 12.04 using lvm, including root /, The alternate installer does not let me write the config, because the mountpoints somehow get lost when introducing LVM. As a result there is no / partition anymore that the system can see. Very frustrating. How can I include the root directory on LVM and go ahead with my intended setup?
<yharrow> i have no idea
<yharrow> i just follwoed a guide
<yharrow> im so lost atm
<yharrow> sorry for all the enters
<steve973> yarrow I think that unless it's a debian/ubuntu source package, you don't want to do that.
<yharrow> ok well i cant tell if it is
<steve973> can you run ".configure" in that directory?
<steve973> "./configure"
<steve973> then "make && make install"
<steve973> or look at the read me that should tell you how to build it.
<yharrow> no such file or directory
<Flavaln> When partitioning to install, should I use an EFIboot partition or just an EXT4 /boot partition?
<ratcheer> Tiktalik: Yes. Could it be failing when Upstart tries to start it?
<matreya6> Flavaln, what kind of system are you setting up, a Mac or a PC?
<Jordan_U> Flavaln: The EFI System Partition and the /boot/ directory (whether on a separate partition or not) are two very different things.
<Flavaln> Pc
<Flavaln> I'm not really sure what the EFI partition is for, google isn't overly helpful
<Jordan_U> Flavaln: Does your PC even have UEFI?
<Flavaln> yes
<matreya6> Flavaln, do you want to use an old Windows(prior to Vista) / or even DOS?
<Flavaln> I won't multi boot with this HDD
<yharrow> steve no make file found
<L3top> KorvinSzanto: This is a flash bug. Check http://askubuntu.com/questions/117127/flash-video-appears-blue
<Jordan_U> Flavaln: Does your PC have an option of using the BIOS interface instead?
<Flavaln> yes, it does
<Jordan_U> Flavaln: Then I would highly recommend that you use that for Ubuntu.
<Tiktalik> ratcheer: Probably. When my system starts, it says "Waiting for network configuration", then eventually "Waiting 60 more seconds for network configuration", or something like that
<steve973> yarrow why don't you read a README.  it probably has instructions
<matreya6> Jordan_U, why would you recommend that? UEFI has some nice features.
<Flavaln> okay, thank you. Is the proper partition for an encrypted system as follows? ext4 /boot partition, partition as physical partition for encryption containing a partition mounted to / ?
<ratcheer> Does it successfully start, manually? And, how are you starting it?
<Jordan_U> matreya6: Because most linux graphics drivers currently have issues when booting without a BIOS interface, and I don't see many practical advantages to UEFI.
<escott> Flavaln, yes a /boot and a / is needed for full disk encryption
<nUwb> Hello everyone! I am running linux ubuntu on my emachines t3508, but was wondering if there is a better distro for my pc. Any clues or advice?
<matreya6> Jordan_U, if you want to use a HDD > 3GB you are required to use UEFI
<escott> Jordan_U, UEFI is the only bootloader that could run an email client
<Flavaln> Well I'll probably use large HDDs with this install in the future
<Jordan_U> matreya6: No, that is completely false. If you want to use a greater than 3 GiB drive to boot *Windows* you need UEFI. GRUB2 and Linux support GPT just fine with BIOS.
<escott> matreya6, you are required to use GPT. nobody except retarded redmond people claim that GPT requires EFI
<matreya6> escott, I stand corrected.
<ratcheer> escott: +1
<Jordan_U> escott: Please don't use "retarded" as a demeaning term.
<Flavaln> okay, so what should my parition table look like? It would be nice to be able to boot on older hardware
<matreya6> Flavaln, in that case definitely go with BIOS, partition table: msdos.
<escott> Jordan_U, would you prefer idiotic. its just as offensive
<phthano> Jordan_U: You mean 3TB, right?
<nUwb> Hello everyone! I am running linux ubuntu on my emachines t3508, but was wondering if there is a better distro for my pc. Any clues or advice?I only ask because there are better working pc's out there now and mines is just about 6 to 7 years old
<Jordan_U> escott: Idiotic is fine.
<Jordan_U> phthano: Yes, sorry :)
<matreya6> Is there any way to include a / partition in a LVM Volume Group and have Ubuntu 12.04 install to that partition? (the / partition is not within any RAID arrays or encryption barriers)
<Jordan_U> nUwb: Are you having any issues with Ubuntu? If it's running slowly then you might prefer Lubuntu, but if it's working well why change it?
<escott> !alternate | matreya6
<ubottu> matreya6: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Relondo> Flavaln: When I try to use "chmod +x foldit", it returns "no such file or directory".
<matreya6> escott, I' m well aware of the Alternate CD, in fact, that is the one I' m using right now.
<Flavaln> Is a swap partition suggested for a system where I don't expect to use it?
<nUwb> nUwb: that's exactly it in fact, it runs slow, Lubunut is better?
<escott> matreya6, it will support LVM. keep in mind your /boot needs to be outside of the LVM volume (unless grub supports LVM these days)
<matreya6> Flavaln, yes, you might run out of memory
<nUwb> Jordan_U: that's exactly it in fact, it runs slow, Lubunut is better?
<Jordan_U> escott: Grub does support LVM these days :)
<Flavaln> matreya6, that's true even with swap ;-) I think I have plenty of RAM
<Jordan_U> nUwb: Yes, Lubuntu is much lighter.
<Jordan_U> !lubuntu | nUwb
<ubottu> nUwb: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<escott> Flavaln, id rather have the swap to absorb a random process that goes nuts than let the OOM killer pick for me, but its up to you
<nUwb> Jordan_U:thanks
<nUwb> ubottu:thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<nUwb> lol
<nUwb> o.k.
<Jordan_U> Flavaln: The alternate install CD specifically has an option for setting up an encrypted root, and it will do all the partitioning for you (a separate /boot/ partition, and a LUKS encrypted physical volume for LVM, containing the root filesystem and swap on top of LVM).
<escott> Flavaln, the real advantage to swap is that it slows the system down. it doesnt take an application long to fill your ram entirely if it is backed by ram, but if it is backed by disk you have a chance to notice before it the OOM killer decides for you
<Flavaln> Yes, I'm using that right now but I'm not sure that I want swap at all, and thus am not sure that I want LVM at all.
<Flavaln> escott, wow slightly hilarious.
<matreya6> escott, I' ve got that covered, my /boot is outside LVM, even so, Ubuntu stlll refuses to write the partition table, because it cannot install the "base system"  somehow... Here' s the picture: Drive 1: /home (LVM), Drive2: some NTFS drives, /boot, / (LVM), /opt (LVM), swap (LVM).
<shankara> Thank you frieds, bye
<Jordan_U> matreya6: Could you provide screenshots (if needed, using a camera)?
<matreya6> Jordan_U, I will (with a camera indeed)...Just a moment...
<Jordan_U> Flavaln: To be clear, the swap partition only "slows things down" at the point where something is trying to use more RAM than you actually have, where without a swap partition the OOM killer would have already killed something.
<yharrow> can someone help me fix my system?
<Flavaln> Yes, that's clear
<escott> matreya6, so on drive 2 you have an NTFS, then a /boot, then a LVM container and that container is subdivided
<daslinkard> Hello room!
<usr13> yharrow: What can we do for you?
<matreya6> escott, true.
<Flavaln> matreya6, I'm doing something similar to you right now except that I am using encryption. I think you need an ext2 /boot partition, and a physical partition for LVM. Then create groups, etc inside the LVM and make one of them /
<yharrow> i tried to compile an nvidia driver but it stopped halfway through
<daslinkard> I'm having my first issue in which I installed Ubuntu 11.10 on an older compaq desktop for a friend...
<yharrow> and im afraid when i reboot my computer will be screwed
<daslinkard> I know the PC had 1GB of RAM, 80 GB HD
<Flavaln> Take a look at the 'guided' encryption option and look at how that works
<escott> matreya6, im not sure why that would be giving you an error, unless your LVM groups aren't large enough
<Relondo> When I hibernate, I am shown a few lines of progress (saving/compressing my data), and then the line "SI" displays. After that, nothing happens. The computer doesn't turn off by itself, but if I hold the power button to force-shutdown, I can resume as if hibernate had worked properlyl.
<Relondo> *properly
<Flavaln> yharrow, if you can't reboot you could always use a live USB key
<daslinkard> Whenever we try to display the screensaver we only get words, it is not actually displaying the matrix screensaver
<OerHeks> yharrow, when compiling stops for any reason, nothing is changed or installed.
<yharrow> Flavaln: i rather just finish compiling
<yharrow> OerHeks: oh i didnt know that
<Afflicto> Hey all. I have windows 7 and want to install ubuntu (dualboot), however. I have had ubuntu installed before and my boot menu shows me (grub I think its called) where I can choose ubuntu\windows but ubuntu does not load. I think I removed it but its still showing that. So.. is it safe to install ubuntu, or will it mess up boot? (I want to install via the windows installer).
<matreya6> Flavaln, My LVM Group "Ubuntu1204"  encompasses my /home, /, swap and /opt, my /boot is 128MB and my / is 240 GB, should be big enough, no?
<yharrow> Flavaln: OerHeks i guess i just need to wait until a compiling pro comes on here
<Flavaln> Afflicto, I believe it's safe to install Ubuntu AFTER installing windows
<yharrow> andthen they can help me
<Relondo> Afflicto: Are you getting the grub or the windows bootloader, and do you want a standard install or Wubi?
<Afflicto> Wubi I think, yes.
<Flavaln> matreya6, so /boot isn't on LVM I assume. Ubuntu installer likes 256 MB for /boot, so maybe that's better. 128 should be enough though.
<Relondo> Afflicto: Check your control panel. Is Wubi still under programs?
<Afflicto> Relondo: Nope it's not.
<matreya6> Afflicto, I can' t recommend Wubi except for trying out Ubuntu.
<Relondo> Afflicto: Then I can't imagine why it asks you which to boot to. Is this boot menu purple-tinted? Also, I agree with matreya6.
<RastaZebra> ok soo i want to take ubuntu off my laptop and put windows 7. how do i do that.
<Afflicto> Relondo: yeah purple.
<Tiktalik> ratcheer, it starts manually, also, sudo start network-manager
<Flavaln> RastaZebra, do you want to save your documents?
<RastaZebra> nahh.
<matreya6> Flavaln, I' ll try increasing it to 256MB to see if that works
<Flavaln> RastaZebra, then reboot with the Windows 7 install DVD in the drive and install Windows 7.
<RastaZebra> actuly im gonna move a few things to a usb
<Relondo> Afflicto: That's definitely the grub, then. You must have installed Ubuntu fully before, then. Anyway, at worst, booting to your Ubuntu partition will not work and (further?) wreck your Ubuntu install. Can't hurt the BIOS or anything.
<Flavaln> RastaZebra, sure not a bad idea :-)
<Relondo> RastaZebra: You might have to delete some partitions. I don't remember if Windows 7 install DVD does that for you.
<Afflicto> Relondo: so.. what do I do? I wanna install ubuntu but I still need my windows 7.
<Flavaln> Relondo, sure it can do that
<IdleOne> if you need help installing windows see ##windoes
<daslinkard> Not for sure if my question got lost in the mix of things...I installed Ubuntu 11.10 on a Compaq Desktop running 1GB of RAM with 80GB Hard Drive...everything seemed to install fine....then when I tried to set up the screensaver I get only words on the screen instead of the Matrix screensaver....is there a work around for getting the screensaver and the graphics card working?
<IdleOne> err ##windows
<Relondo> Afflicto: I'm also running a dual-boot Windows 7 with Ubuntu. I used Wubi shortly to try it out, but you're certain you want a full install?
<Relondo> Flavaln: Cool.
<Afflicto> Relondo: I dont know what i want XD I want ubuntu and win 7. :P
<Relondo> Afflicto: Well, have you used Ubuntu before? Did your first install work?
<Flavaln> dashavoo, Ubuntu Desktop or server? Does it boot into X Windows?
<Afflicto> Relondo: Yea works fine. long time ago though.
<ratcheer> Tiktalik: One thing I'm not sure of: Does the network have to be up before you start networkmanager, or does networkmanager start the network? If it is the former, you could try changing the start on condition to "static-network-up".
<Flavaln> Afflicto, normally people install Windows 7 on a partition, then install Ubuntu on another partition, and end up with the grub 2 boot loader which works fine.
<Tiktalik> ratcheer: What do you mean
<Relondo> Afflicto: Well, then, since you'll want to back up your HDD anyway, do that, boot into Ubuntu, and see if it works. Depending on how long ago you installed it, you might want to just do a fresh install of Precise.
<silverghost> hey pple check my pretty ubuntu desktop http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=8484
<Relondo> daslinkard: Have you gotten any other screensavers to work?
<daslinkard> Relondo: No....and the system is really choppy...which is the 1st time I have ever had this happen
<IdleOne> !ot | silverghost
<ubottu> silverghost: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ratcheer> Tiktalik: It sounds like maybe network manager is failing to start properly because it's waiting for the network to be up. But, if that is the problem, you have some other problem too, with your network.
<Nom-> Hey guys, trying to establish ... would a GPG Error on /media/cdrom/dists/precise/Release.gpg cause the isntaller to not find any kernels/
<Tiktalik> ratcheer: I use network-manager to connect to our Wi-Fi network...
<Relondo> daslinkard: You might just have a crappy graphics card. Maybe you should look at wherever you got the screensaver and see if anyone else has the problem?
<Flavaln> Nom-, sounds likely to me but I'm not certain
<daslinkard> Relondo: I added the xscreensaver from the CLI is where I got the screensaver from
<Nom-> The frustrating part is I don't know what I've done wrong yet :/
<Flavaln> daslinkard, the matrix screensaver looks like normal text... for those in the matrix.
<matreya6> escott, no, the installer keeps whining about the "base system" being undefined.
<Relondo> daslinkard:  Are you sure you know what the screensaver is supposed to look like?
<yeats> Nom-: do 'sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update', which may help
<Nom-> yeats: This is during install... i've got a custom ISO
<daslinkard> Relondo: I am positive....I'm running this screen saver on my personal machines....the machine in question
<yeats> Nom-: ah - sorry - missed that context
<daslinkard> Relondo: is someone from our church looking at adding Ubuntu
<Relondo> daslinkard: So you have no idea what  website this screensaver came from, this?
<escott> matreya6, i'm afraid i dont know what that means
<Relondo> daslinkard: I don't know what church you go to...
<Afflicto> Relondo: can I install wubi though again? any chance it might break win 7?
<ratcheer> Tiktalik: Ok, just try changing the start on condition in Upstart. But, comment out the old start on code, in case the change doesn't help. So you can go back to the original, if necessary.
<daslinkard> Relondo: I got the screensaver from going to my unity bar....typing in screensaver and selecting the matrix
<Tiktalik> ratcheer: How do I change it?
<NoVoteLoss> when i install something in the terminal, and it has the words "Suggested Packages:" Should i get those as well? or should i look at them and see if it pertaines to my particular needs?
<Relondo> Afflicto: Wubi is pretty much incapable of damaging your Windows 7 install. It doesn't create its own partitions, so you can just do that, but Wubi has problems.
<ratcheer> It should be by editing a file named /etc/init/networkmanager.conf
<silverghost> hey can someone tell me about ubuntu 12.10 features ??
<Relondo> daslinkard: Well, by CLI you mean Command Line Interface, right? What you just mentioned is the Ubuntu Software Center.
<matreya6> escott, Jordan_U, I'm preparing some screenshots, just a sec...
<Relondo> daslinkard: Anyway, go back to the Software Center and click that option on the screensaver that says "Visit the developer's website".
<daslinkard> Relondo: I utilized the CLI to install xscreensaver as I have done multiple times without an issue....
<daslinkard> Relondo: My question is there a work around for the crappy graphics card....I tried additional drivers but nothing came up....The machine was running XP Pro and I would think the graphics should be better than what I'm getting....I don't see any indicator as to why the machine would be running so choppy
<Relondo> daslinkard: Oh, XScreensaver is a large collection of screensavers. That's useful information. And then you used the program itself to select the Matrix screensaver. Okay.
<ritztech> So trying to get the Client to connect to the Server via ssh... Sever i have access to view the keys of public,private,authorized keys      .ssh/id_rsa.pub          .ssh/id_rsa           .ssh/authorized_keys   ....  i cant seem to figure out how to get the client to connect    using either an authorized key or the id_rsa.pub from the server
<Relondo> daslinkard: So that's the problem? Sorry, I though it was just a screensaver issue. Do you know the name of your graphics card?
<daslinkard> Relondo: yes....but I'm having issues with the graphics card....but I don't see why the graphics card would be giving me the issue that it is....
<escott> ritztech, "from the server" thats backwards. on the client run "ssh-keygen; ssh-copy-id user@server"
<daslinkard> Relondo: I do not...the PC belongs to someone I go to church with....but I believe it is nvidia
<Relondo> daslinkard: You probably need a driver. So I will look one up. (Or you can, if you're feeling adventurous).
<daslinkard> Relondo: Do you think if I go to the manufacturer's web site I can get a Linux driver?
<silverghost> yaa
<Relondo> daslinkard: Possibly. Nvidia is much better about drivers than Radeon.
<silverghost> yaa
<ritztech> i tried to connect via   ssh -v -i  rsakey.key root@x.x.x.x
<ratcheer> Tiktalik: Still here? What's going on?
<Relondo> daslinkard: Do you still have the Windows XP install?
<daslinkard> Relondo: Nope, we dumped Windows for Ubuntu
<silverghost> lol
<daslinkard> <-----Hates Windows
<Relondo> daslinkard: Hm. Do you know the make and model of the computer, then?
<silverghost> microsoft > 80 percent marke share lienecks - 1.11 :D
<daslinkard> Relondo: I sent a text to my buddy...now I'm waiting on a response from him
<Relondo> dislinkard: Let me know :D
<Relondo> Personally, I keep my Windows 7 install around because some stuff doesn't work under Wine, and because, frankly, Windows is more stable.
<silverghost> hehe
<daslinkard> Relondo: Are you familar with the Zac Browser?  It is a browser for autistic children and is designed for XP & Vista....tried running it in WINE but could not get anywhere with it....do you know anything about the browser?
<daslinkard> Relondo: The machine is a Compaq Evo D51s
<silverghost> zac browser cool eh
<RastaZebraa> ok soo i tryed to boot up win 7 and it too mee to a purple screen.
<RastaZebraa> *took
<silverghost> do u have ubuntu installed
<Relondo> daslinkard: The Zac browser has a Platinum rating on the WineHQ website. Should work perfectly.
<RastaZebraa> yeah
<pandu> MASBUK -____________________________________________-"
<RastaZebraa> like im tyin to get ride of ubuntu and instal win 7
<silverghost> rebooot insert win 7 dvd :D
<RastaZebraa> i shall
<silverghost> good choice why did u decide to uninstall ubuntu it is the best os ?
<RastaZebraa> im gonna reinstall it when i get win 7 installed.
<silverghost> wubi?
<matreya6> escott, Jordan_U, the screenshot is in Dutch, but the technical things are obvious enough:
<RastaZebraa> i hear that wasnt good to use at all.
<RastaZebraa> wasnnt and isnt
<silverghost> windows 7 is best why u want to use ubuntu
<mputtr> heya, i'm having trouble with synaptic package manager refusing to work.. i would double click it, then it would ask for my password.. then it does nothing
<silverghost> lol
<crond> mputtr, try running it from console and see if it shows you an error message.
<mputtr> ok. let me try that real quick...
<Flavaln> would someone just kick silverghost? he's slow motion trolling all day.
<silverghost> lol i am not a troll
<silverghost> i helped 5 ubuntu users
<Flavaln> evidence indicates otherwise
<Relondo> daslinkard: So that model has integrated graphics. Maybe try the HP website?
<matreya6> escott, Jordan_U, here you are: http://www.tschai.nl/2012-06-18_03-23-11_781.jpg
<mputtr> running it from console starts it up...
<mputtr> wierd
<daslinkard> Relondo: That's what I'm trying now....not seeing a Linux OS selection for the machine though
<silverghost> helped that guy with that printer issue u say i am troll lol
<Flavaln> lol, not English...
<escott> matreya6, ATA device mapper raid. is that fakeraid i see there?
<silverghost> don't be mad
<matreya6> escott, yes it is. an Intel ICH10R FakeRAID to be precise
<pandu> somebody help me to change my netbook's IP address :/
<Relondo> daslinkard: I'll take a look, too.
<geopsychic> pandu try ifconfig
<pandu> how geopsychic ?
<Flavaln> pandu, does your setup allow you to just change your IP address? Is your PC connected directly to your ISP router?
<matreya6> escott, how I'd wish that I coul install a Dutch system using English during the installation...The translations are a bit off.
<Relondo> daslinkard: From what I can tell, there's no Linux drivers for that model.
<Relondo> daslinkard: Since it works, but just slowly, maybe you should try Lubuntu.
<pandu> -________________-" I dont know Flavaln, how to check it ?
<escott> matreya6, the standard admonishment is "don't use fake raid" it looks like you may only be using it for data partitions so it shouldnt affect your boot, but still.
<geopsychic> pandu man ifconfig will tell you more than I can here. Look for the eth0/eth1/... sections. Why do you need to change your IP?
<escott> matreya6, you could install in english and then install the dutch language pack and change your locale
<greggawatt> i had a major issue upgrading, after the upgrade all is got on restart was a blank black screen and a cursor. I can boot into recovery mode just fine, but i only get a root prompt with read only permissions. xstart doesn't do anything
<mputtr> soo.... apparently there's a shadow function in nomachine that is prety much vnc...
<matreya6> escott, well fake raid is all that fits within my budget for now ;-)
<escott> matreya6, use mdadm
<mputtr> now i just have to figure out how to log myself in if i restart the system
<Flavaln> pandu, I think you're in over your head honestly. Maybe you could explain why you want to change your IP and we could help.
<pandu> omaigat T.T
<daslinkard> Relondo: how different is lubuntu from ubuntu?
<ratcheer> matreya6: Or btrfs or zfs
<yharrow> how do i get glx to work on intel
<mputtr> now i can't seem to get the dash back.. thanks to some screwing around that i did earlier
<geopsychic> mputtr NoMachine's shadow function allows you to join someone else's session. It must be enabled beforehand.
<pandu> hey Flavaln ?
<escott> matreya6, the other thing im not seeing in that screenshot is where the / partition is defined within the lvm
<yharrow> i give up my nvidia optimus card
<Relondo> daslinkard: It is just Ubuntu with the LXDE desktop environment.
<yharrow> how do i get my intel one to work?
<daslinkard> k
<yharrow> i have no glx at the moment
<escott> matreya6, also why would have have 3 logical lvm partitions on the same disk?
<matreya6> escott, you mean Software RAID? That would only be usable from Linux, I use multiple OS'es here, FreeBSD (not shown here, because the disk is not attached), WindowsXP (for older games) and Ubuntu (my main system)
<mputtr> geopsychic: i guess it's enabled by default from nomachine server
<Relondo> daslinkard: It has the same software capabilities, but a much more lightweight desktop.
<yharrow> I have 2 videocards and I can't even get the intel one to work
<mputtr> but i screwed some stuff earlier and caused me to lose the original gui that ubuntu came with..
<geopsychic> mputtr it isn't on ours.
<Relondo> daslinkard: Here: http://lxde.org/
<escott> matreya6, but those raid disks are lvm anyways so aren't you already restricted to linux?
<escott> matreya6, im not really sure how to read everything im seeing.
<mputtr> geopsychic: i have no idea.. all i know was that i still can't restart/shutdown the box via nomachine :(
<Relondo> daslinkard: Sorry, but I gotta go. I know I didn't fix the problem, but maybe Lubuntu can help you out. Best of luck!
<pandu> Never mind guys
<pandu> :P
<mputtr> and my login screen is all wiereded out.. it's this silver white scheme that looks liek sunrays fromt he bottom right... i have no idea how to change that back to the old purple color theme
<matreya6> escott, no not exactly, the extfsd2 drivers support lvm, even from within Windows.
<geopsychic> mputtr does "sudo reboot" give you an error message?
<yharrow> does ubuntu suppor tintel cards?
<mputtr> nope
<yharrow> intel
<matreya6> escott, the FreeBSD drivers can also use lvm, just not on BSD native partitions
<yharrow> does ubuntu support intel video cards?
<Jordan_U> yharrow: Yes, very well.
<mputtr> i just couldn't do it via nomachine. i just went to the top right of the screen, select shutdown, then reboot
<mputtr> and it just logs me out
<yharrow> Jordan_U: i cant get mine to work at all
<wingnut2626> whats the best e-book reader for ubuntu?
<mputtr> but doesn't actually restart
<mputtr> and i screwed the pooch somewhere as well since my login screen is freakin wierd now
<matreya6> wingnut2626, use Calibre
<john__> I just upgraded my wife's system and under shutdown she still has the restart option...I do not...any ideas?
<Jordan_U> yharrow: What problem are you having specifically? Is it just an Intel card or does the machine have two GPUs?
<yharrow> 2 GUPU
<yharrow> GPU
<yharrow> Jordan_U: glxinfo returns "Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig"
<mputtr> i used to have a sidebar on the left and now it's got a top and bottom bar (the top shows "Applications" "Places" and the other stuff on the right, but the bottom bar looks kinda like windows bar
<matreya6> escott, sigh...It looks as if I can't use LVM on this setup. Such a shame. Well, I'll just do it the old fashioned way after having wiped out all the LVM volumes using fdisk
<Jordan_U> yharrow: From an xterm/ gnome-terminal window? What symptoms are you seeing that are actually problems?
<daslinkard> What's the best way to uninstall a program downloaded to run in WINE?
<Nom-> Looks like there's a slight race condition in the installer when using LVM... i've had this happen a few times where the old LVM is torn down, and new created, but the installer can't read the new /dev/mapper device (asks me to press retry)
<Nom-> Hitting retry works fine, but yeah.. it's definitely an odd one
<yharrow> Jordan_U: i can load the desktop which makes me think its using generic VGA drivers. but glxinfo returns an error
<yharrow> Jordan_U: hell i cant even run minecraft
<ki4ro> I just upgraded my wife's system and under shutdown she still has the restart option...I do not...any ideas?
<Nom-> Note that I'm preseeing a fully unattended install, so there's no artificial "human" delay
<yharrow> Jordan_U: thats pretty bad performance for a modern operating system :(
<viktor> join #pig
<Tiktalik> ratcheer: How do I change the start condition?
<Jordan_U> yharrow: Could you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<mputtr> is there a way for me to restore default settings in ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> yharrow: And the output of "dmesg"?
<yharrow> how do u output a file into console?
<ratcheer> Tiktalik: It should be by editing a file named /etc/init/networkmanager.conf.
<matreya6> Nom-, on a related note, after having wiped all LVM volumes using fdisk, writing the partition table and restarting (to make the changes take effect), the old Volume Group is still present...
<Jordan_U> yharrow: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Jordan_U> yharrow: Or, "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<xyz_> i heard i can order ubuntu disk for free!. Where?
<Jordan_U> xyz_: Canonical used to fund sending of free CDs, but they can't afford to any more: http://www.ubuntu.com/shipit
<mputtr> is there a way for me to restore ubuntu to default settings?
<sacarlson> mputtr: you can create a new user that will create the default settings for a user, but your packages will still be installed
<Jordan_U> matreya6: fdisk only deals with msdos partition tables, it doesn't understand filesystems or LVM or anything else. Just changing the partition table still leaves all the LVM metadata in place.
<zaitzev> mputtr: the easiest would be to just reinstall, after a backup of whatever it is you wanna keep.
<mputtr> so i can create a new user and delete the old one? but that wouldn't change a screwup i did that changed the login screen
<yharrow> Jordan_U:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1046557/
<yharrow>  pastebinit FTW!
<sacarlson> mputtr: do you want the default set of packages installed also?
<xyz_> mputtr: cat /dev/zero > /dev/sda
<matreya6> Jordan_U, that's good to know. How can I get rid of that LVM metadata?
<mputtr> zaitzev: so i'll have to figure out how to save my nomachine settings
<mputtr> it's not a big deal since i dont' mind doing it again.. i'll only get faster at it
<Jordan_U> mputtr: xyz's command will *DESTROY all data on /dev/sda*.
<mputtr> but it doesn't restore settings?
<Jordan_U> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<daslinkard> What are the other chat rooms for Ubuntu?
<mputtr> xyz_ not cool..-_-
<mputtr> i can reinstall ubuntu in this case.. it's nto a big deal
<zaitzev> mputtr: In most cases I personally find it easier to wipe the drive and install a fresh copy. The setup and installation of various programs doesn't take that long anyway
<mputtr> ok. i'll do that then. i'll start from scratch
<greggawatt> anyone get a blank screen when they upgraded?
<yharrow> Jordan_U: did u get it
<Flavaln> greggawatt, free monitors when you upgrade?
<Flavaln> also no, I did not.
<Jordan_U> yharrow: Could you also pastebin the output of "lspci" with "lspci | pastebinit"?
<yharrow> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1046560/
<zaitzev> anyone in here happen to be running deluged/deluge-web on their server? I'm just wondering if there's a need for chmodding any files or folders, for the settings, and plugins to be installed/work.
<Jordan_U> yharrow: I'm not certain, but I think that "01:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF119 [GeForce GT 520MX] (rev a1)" means that you also have an Nvidia card, which can cause problems.
<yharrow> Jordan_U: i do have a second card and that is my second card. its an optimus card so i cant get it to work without bumblebee which doesnt work for me
<yharrow> now i gave up on nvidiai just want my intel card to work
<yharrow> and i can't even have that
<escott> yharrow, linus torvalds had some very specific comments on nvidia optimus
<jgouveia> irc.xs4all.nl
<escott> yharrow, see if you can disable the nvidia card in your bios
<Jordan_U> yharrow: Optimus is a known pain with GNU/Linux. It can be made to work, but I unfortunately don't know how.
<escott> !nomodeset | greggawatt
<ubottu> greggawatt: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<rackspacer> why can't i install vsftpd on 12.04? everything i'm reading tells me that i should be able to
<yharrow> Jordan_U: i dont care about optimus anmore
<yharrow> i just want my intel card to work
<Jordan_U> yharrow: Unfortunatly, that doesn't stop if from making it harder to get just the Intel card to work.
<matreya6> rackspacer, what error messages do you get?
<rackspacer> "sudo apt-get install vsftpd" just returns me a message that it cant find the package
<rackspacer> but everything i'm reading says to just use that ad i cant find anyone else online complaining
<sacarlson> rackspacer: try sudo apt-get update;
<rackspacer> (it's for a new rackspace server)
<rackspacer> i will
<escott> yharrow, In addition to lack of support for switching between GPU chipsets, the presence of Optimus can actually prevent the use of Nvidia chipset, even if installed GPU drivers support it.[5] Some older systems contain a hardware switch (mux) to switch the output between the two video devices, which could be set in the BIOS. Modern systems lack the hardware muxer and output is often hardwired to integrated chipset's display controller.
<escott> With Optimus, the output frames from the Nvidia card are therefore transferred over the PCIe bus to the integrated chipset's framebuffer, which is then displayed. This transfer is not working using official driver on anything except Windows 7 because of lacking architectural infrastructure of other operating systems.
<matreya6> rackspacer, you may need an extra repository, such as as a PPA.
<Jordan_U> rackspacer: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<mikestewart> rackspacer, sounds like empty apt cache
<escott> yharrow, in other words... optimus not working = no way to make it work
<Nom-> Is there somewhere I can find the source for the installer so I can try to reverse engineer why the installer can't find any kernels/
<matreya6> yharrow, are you setting up a laptop?
<yharrow> escott: ppl have gotten optimus to work with bumblebee. but it doenst work for me
<yharrow> so i just want my intel card to work
<celthunder> Nom-: what installer and you shouldnt have to reverse engineer it to figure that out
<yharrow> so apparently doing ""sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-swrast"
<escott> yharrow, thats what im saying. if your bios doesn't offer a way to turn off the nvidia, you may not even be able to get the intel to work, because there is no way to turn the optimus off
<matreya6> Nom-, you can get the full sources from Launchpad if I' m not mistaken
<yharrow> fixes it
<yharrow> i have no idea what that does but glxinfo works now
<Jordan_U> Nom-: What is the exact error message / symptom you're seeing?
<sacarlson> Nom-: must be for pxe or auto install?
<Nom-> I'm trying to do an install CD customization (with extra packages)... "base-installer: info: Found kernels ''"
<matreya6> escott, I'm proceeding without LVM. A pity, but alas...
<Nom-> error: exiting on error base-installer/kernel/no-kernels-found
<yharrow> escott: even though "sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-swrast" returns glxinfo. fps still sucks
<sacarlson> Nom-: what site or method are you using for cd customization?
<yharrow> any ideas?
<Nom-> sacarlson: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization <-- with tweaks because that process doesn't work as is without some love
<sacarlson> Nom-: I'll take a look at that did you see this http://www.remastersys.com/
<Nom-> sacarlson: Yes, I've seen that, but that seems to be a backup tool rather than an install CD customization?
<escott> yharrow, swrast probably means "software rasterizer" so yeah thats going to be slow
<Flavaln> mesa is software rasterizer, yes
<sacarlson> Nom-: well you just create a system you like and this converts it to a bootable cd
<Flavaln> also yes, it is slow
<yharrow> escott: the sad thing is it was working perfectly fine before i messed with nvidia
<yharrow> and i just *had* to get nvidia to work
<yharrow> now my intel is screwd
<Nom-> sacarlson: That's much less desirable...
<Flavaln> so, reinstall it yharrow
<drp> hi ubuntu. i have a problem with my fresh 12.04 upgrade. after upgrade, i have no mouse or keyboard. i cannot enter the grub menus. can anyone here point me what to try next?
<yharrow> reinstalling ubuntu is a pain
<Flavaln> drp, does Ubuntu boot and work regardless?
<matreya6> yharrow, so is a non working Intel GPU. Intel GPU's are great for 2D
<escott> Flavaln, its a bit more complex than just "mesa is software" mesa is the wrapper to all the wrapper to the gl layer of all the intel drivers, but it does pass off to hardware what hardware can do an does everything else through software
<sacarlson> Nom-: I've played with preseed methods in pxe but never got it to work, not sure why
<Flavaln> escott, I work with mesa and I haven't seen any indication that's it's accelerated
<Nom-> My preseed file works perfectly in a PXE environment... something in the install CD customization is breaking it
<Nom-> It might still just be GPG problems...i'm seeing that earlier in the console
<Flavaln> It's really quite a bit slower than native OpenGL drivers
<drp> Flavaln: ubuntu boots. i get to the login screen, but have no way to interact with it.
 * Nom- hates GPG
<Flavaln> drp, unplug your USB kb&mouse and plug them back in?
<Tiktalik> hey
<Tiktalik> I can't get audio at all
<Tiktalik> alsamixer runs
<Tiktalik> nothing is muted
<matreya6> Tiktalik, if you are using an Intel HD audiochip, that one is muted by default.
<drp> Flavaln: tried, with no effect. still unresponsive.
<Frank3> Hello all
<yharrow> i reinstalled my intel driver and fps tripled
<Tiktalik> matreya6: Nothing is muted
<Flavaln> drp, nasty. In the past I've set USB to legacy mode in the BIOS for some systems, but I doubt that's your problem.
<tadhg> hey ubuntu guys, how do I sucessfully apt-get purge dhcp-client on server 12.04
<matreya6> Tiktalik, are you using ALSA or Pulse?
<Tiktalik> matreya6: Whatever's the default, I guess
<sacarlson> Nom-: I vagly recall seeing what you say about it not finding the kernel and yet it seemed like the file package was present
<msdaisy> Hi, I was typing some commands into terminal on my server.  My prompt changed from $ to >  How do I change it back to $?  Or how do I execute it if that's possible without having done #!/bin/sh first.
<drp> Flavaln: I checked the Bios setting, its set for legacy support.
<phthano> msdaisy: Ctrl-C?
<sumpygump> msdaisy: Try control-c or control-d
<escott> Flavaln, http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<Flavaln> drp, well you could try changing it to normal mode <shrug>
<zykotick9> matreya6: alsa and pulse are not alternatives.  pulse requires alsa, it's a replacement of esd.
<msdaisy> omg- well there's your dumb question for the day.  Thanks guys!
<sacarlson> Nom-: like the preseed or other wanted a different version of the kernel that was available or?
<phthano> msdaisy: It's why we're here.
<tadhg> why doesn't it let me remove dhcp-client on ubuntu 12.04?? :(
<Tiktalik> zykotick9, you're smart, can you help me shoot my audio troubles?
<Tiktalik> and no, it's not muted.
<Flavaln> drp, if you could ssh into the machine you might be able to do moer
<sacarlson> tadhg: is it installed?
<matreya6> zykotick, true, but if the pulse layer is muted than the alsa can be all open, there will be no sound.
<tadhg> yes, on ubuntu server 12.04
<Flavaln> Tiktalik, is it enabled in the BIOS?
<zykotick9> Tiktalik: doubtful ;)  i'm not very good with audio issues.  what's the hardware?
<drp> yeah tried. no ssh server runnibg.  :-(
<Tiktalik> Flavaln: It was working on arch before I went to ubuntu, and I haven't changed or accessed the bios one bit
<sacarlson> tadhg: what error is seen for not removing it?
<Flavaln> drp, do you care about the install? You can wipe it, or boot to a live CD, or stick it in a running linux machine.
<zykotick9> !tab > matreya6 pulse is certainly another layer, that's for sure.  if either are muted - 0 sound ;)
<Tiktalik> zykotick9: it's a Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller
<tadhg> sacarlson: "Virtual packages like dhcp-client cannot be removed"
<yharrow> can anyone help me to get intel 3d rendering to work without reintstalling?
<sacarlson> tadhg: oh maybe look what's in the package and remove those
<drp> Flavaln: yeah, some important stuff on the drive.  will have to pull it and rescue some files, then format and reinstaal.
<Flavaln> Tiktalik, are your speakers plugged in and on? Have to ask
<yharrow> i been trying for hours and hours now
<matreya6> zykotick9, sorry about not addressing you properly, I'm using an old X-chat aqua version that has broken Tab completion :-/
<zykotick9> Tiktalik: first two hits off google - no sound ;)
<Flavaln> drp, yeah afraid so.
<tadhg> sacarlson: how does one do this?
<yharrow> anyone have experience with graphics?
<Flavaln> or plug in a ps/2 keyboard and mouse ;-)
<Tiktalik> Flavaln: I'm on a laptop.
<Tiktalik> zykotick9: ?
<yharrow> anyone here have experience with video cards?
<sacarlson> tadhg: in synaptic you can right click on the package and see what is inside it  look at dependancies
<drp> very dissappointing upgrade experience.  3 years of troublefree operation
<Flavaln> yeah upgrade isn't always 100%
<zykotick9> Tiktalik: when i googled "intel 82801 ich8 hd audio +ubuntu" - the first 2 hits weren't good ;)  - sorry afk
<tadhg> sacarlson: oh no, my friend. no right clicking. i'm using the server release
<Flavaln> drp, do try the live CD first though, maybe you could fix it
<matreya6> escott, my next PC will include a true RAID card, that's for sure. I will need to start saving for it, though.
<drp> Flavaln: tbanks, will do.
<Tiktalik> zykotick9: It's worked before on every linux OS Ive used.
<Tiktalik> *I've
<Flavaln> matreya6, bleh I gave up on RAID a decade ago. It really costs a lot more to gain reliability and performance, sometimes the cards and software mess things up, and SSDs are quite quick these days.
<sacarlson> tadhg:  might look at aptitude or http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-debian-package-management-cheat-sheet.html  something like this might work dpkg --info sudo_1.6.7p5-2_i386.deb | less
<tadhg> sacarlson: i'll look at it, thanks
<Flavaln> and RAID really doesn't solve most backup scenarios
<escott> matreya6, i would think mdadm is better. the problem is that you dont want one good raid card. you want two, because if your card goes out you need another card
<Flavaln> escott, yep
<gmachine_24> I am running 11.04 Natty but a recent update makes my wireless BCM4312 802.11 so it can no longer stay connected. I have researched some and apparently if I install the firmware from 10.10 - that will work. How do I do this please?
<matreya6> Falavaln, yes SSD's are quick, but I like to have a reliable backup of my /home drive at all times.
<Flavaln> matreya6, well again RAID won't really do that. It protects against some hardware failure, but leaves you vulnerable to other hardware failures.
<gmachine_24> Of can I roll back the software to an earlier version under 11.04?
<gmachine_24> *Or
<Flavaln> gmachine_24, certainly you mean driver, not firmware.
<matreya6> Flavaln, yes, that's partially true, but on top of that I make regular backups to an external disk, which is only attached to the system during making/ restoring backups
<Flavaln> RAID offers no protection against user error, software error, power surges, fires, sabotage, etc.
<escott> matreya6, if it were my budget i would spend it on general purpose hardware and build a nice NAS. you can export that as NFS or iscsi and also run a SMB server
<Tiktalik> drp: well, with windows you probably would have ran into at least 1 big problem a year!
<yharrow> can anyone help me to get 3d rendering to work on a intel graphics card?
<yharrow> i been trying for serveral hours now
<undecim> The "Window Rules" plugin in CCSM is completely empty... what gives?
<escott> yharrow, did you completely purge the nvidia drivers? did you delete the xorg.conf?
<Flavaln> matreya6, sure if you go really high end RAID starts to make sense, after other solutions are in place.
<yharrow> escott:  pretty sure i did but ill do ti agian
<gmachine_24> Flavaln, I suppose I mean the package firmware-b43-installer and/or b43fwcutter
<Flavaln> yharrow, didn't you said it worked out of the box before you messed with it?
<yharrow> Flavaln: yes
<matreya6> escott, yes, iSCSI sounds nice. Flavaln, well my PC is 4 years old now, so I won' t make any major investments right now.
<Flavaln> yharrow, well I don't know. If it was me, I'd reinstall because I'm not an expert there.
<yharrow> Flavaln: i spent like all day installing programs
<gmachine_24> sorry, b43-fwcutter
<matreya6> escott. Flavaln, thanks for the founded advice, I really appreciate it.
<Flavaln> yharrow, sorry man. I spent 2 trying to get ubuntu to install on my system and finally figured it out.
<Flavaln> matreya6, yw
<yharrow> Flavaln: if i reinstall iavhe to do it all over again
<Areckx> http://i.imgur.com/wq2bm.png I have a seperate partition, I want to be able to just put it onto my main partition, how do I do this? I booted into a livecd and it wouldn't let me raise the allocated space on my main partition
<sacarlson> yharrow: if you installed another kernel try runing the original at boot set in grub,  if it worked before I think the drivers for it are in kernel
<yharrow> dont think its got to do with the kernel
<yharrow> oh
<yharrow> i see what u mean
<yharrow> brb
<linuxjones> its there no more shares-admin?
<sacarlson> linuxjones: is that like for samba?
<makara> 12.04 why do the borders of windows disappear after some time working ? no close, maximise, minimize buttons
<Flavaln> makara, I haven't noticed that.
<sacarlson> makara: I think they reapear you you move your mouse over the top of the screen
<Areckx> I tried deleting the partition and resizing, still not letting me go any larger even thought there are 70 gb of unused space
<matreya6> Flavaln, escott, the motherboard manufacturers should receive a major slap on the wrist for calling their on-a-chip solution RAID. As I understand it know, it's a bit similar to the difference between a real modem and a soft/winmodem.
<matreya6> know => now
<daslinkard> Question....in Ubuntu 12.04, if I select shutdown....the computer will shutdown for a few seconds and then reboot....yet if I do sudo apt-get shutdown -h now....the computer completely shuts down properly and does not restart....anyone have a suggestion?
<yharrow> does anyone here have experiencw ith intel cards?
<KRomeleoN> what type of cards?
<yharrow> i have no idea
<yharrow> im just trying to get my 3d rendering to work
<matreya6> daslinkard, the -h stands for Halt, so it makes sense that your computer shuts down
<Flavaln> daslinkard, I could throw out some guesses if you like.
<makara> Flavaln, sacarlson, they don't reappear. I have to reboot. I use compiz functionality a lot, like 'grid' to put windows in a corner of the screen
<daslinkard> Flavaln: yes, please....
<escott> matreya6, it is technically RAID. maybe they could have called it IRAID for inexpensive redundant array of inexpensive disks, but it is RAID. and its not entirely clear what should be expected of a raid card? is it not raid just because it doesnt battery backup? is it not raid just because it doesn't do its own checksums? is it not raid...
<escott> matreya6, like many other problems this one seems to point right back at redmond
<Flavaln> daslinkard, well a complete guess, but maybe the GUI method leaves the computer in a USB wakeable state, and some USB device wakes your computer immediately.
<yharrow> can anyone help me get my intel card to work?
<escott> matreya6, if MSFT shipped something like mdadm with windows then gamers would use it, but instead intel could offer RAID stripping for $50 upcharge on specific models and get gamer money
<Flavaln> Areckx, which partitions did you try to delete?
<sacarlson> yharrow: so I guess you didn't see another option of another kernel to boot in grub?
<daslinkard> Flavaln: how do I get around it?
<Flavaln> daslinkard, disable those optinos in the BIOS
<Areckx> Flavaln::  dev/sda1 is the unused partition
<yharrow> sacarlson: it doesnt matter because i cant acess grub options cuz i have an hdmi screen
<Areckx> I want to just be able to use the hard drive space, is there a way to just add files to it?
<Nom-> sacarlson: No i've tried various differnet requested kernel versions... the installer is not actually finding *any* kernels for no apparent reason
<yharrow> the hdmi layer isnt loaded with grub
<linuxjones> sacarlson: yeah
<Flavaln> Areckx, well I think your problem is that your partitions are all between free space. You need a continuous block.
<sacarlson> yharrow: there is also a gui application to change grub setting to try it
<Flavaln> Areckx, swap partitions are easy to kill and remake. I don't even know why you have two of them.
<Areckx> Flavaln::  can I mount it so I can just add files to it?
<sacarlson> Nom-: is this related to yharrow?
<yharrow> sacarlson: i searched for one but i couldnt find it
<Nom-> No, earlier question about the installer we were discussing
<Flavaln> to move partitions around, you'll have to find some software to do that for you, or do it manually if yo ucan.
<sacarlson> Nom-: oh ok your boot cd
<matreya6> escott, surely the onboard chips responsible for "RAID" do *some*thing beside offering a small menu in ROM?
<yharrow> Flavaln: i've made 2 swap partitions cuz i heard a rumor once that 2 swap is better than one
<Nom-> Yeah, got distracted trying a new CD version which still bombs out :(
<matreya6> escott, nvm...
<Flavaln> yharrow, interesting. I prefer 0 myself :-)
<escott> matreya6, not really. its just a little bit of code to define the disk layout
<undecim> yharrow: Rumors: the most reliable source for system administration tips
<yharrow> sacarlson: i dont see any program that lets me edit startup entries
<Areckx> and I'm fixing my swap right now
<yharrow> undecim: exactly. though there is some logic behind it i guess. better access if u have to 2 surfaces to read from?\
<matreya6> escott, in that case they use a big chip to contain that small amount of code.
<undecim> yharrow: Well if it's on two different drives, yeah...
<Flavaln> Areckx, you can mount any of those ext4 partitions easily
<sacarlson> yharrow: https://launchpad.net/grub-customizer
<undecim> yharrow: But then you might as well make a RAID 0 for it
<yharrow> undecim: maybe they left that part out
<Areckx> Flavaln::  when I mounted it before, it just had a lost+found and it said "you don't have the permission to..." etc etc
<Flavaln> Areckx, so try it again and tell the channel the exact error message
<matreya6> Areckx, was that partition encrypted by any chance?
<Areckx> matreya6::  it is just the ext4 partition
<Flavaln> matreya6, it wouldn't have a lost&found and shouldn't show as ext4 if it was encrypted
<Areckx> I will try again, I have formated it again and it is not mounting for some reason
<matreya6> Flavaln, not with LUKS no, but with ecryptfs it would.
<Frank3> I have an issue with my wireless internet.  It keeps asking me for a password over and over.
<Flavaln> hmm
<matreya6> Frank3, what wifi controller do you use?
<Frank3> this is my nic card info: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2915ABG [Calexico2]
<Frank3> i am using wpa/wpa2
<Frank3> is there a fix coming soon for this issue?
<Areckx> Flavaln::  matreya6  I also keep getting this in my terminal while growing the swap http://paste.ubuntu.com/1046593/
<Flavaln> sounds like a bug. Anyways, I've never thought of growing my swap space.
<Areckx> Flavaln::  in case I wish to hibernate
<Flavaln> If you could delete the swap (maybe with a live CD?) and create a new one at the end of the disk, that would give more options. Verify that's not dangerous first though
<escott> Areckx, just a gui assertion. not a big deal
<matreya6> Areckx, this looks like bug while rendering the GUI.
<Areckx> escott::  matreya6  thanks, I thought as much, but better safe than sorry
<Frank3> matreya6: have you seen this issue before?
<escott> Areckx, those come up ALL THE TIME with basically any gui program. its always surprised me that gui programs aren't constantly crashing, the layout engines must just be designed to deal with assertion failures
<Flavaln> Frank3, sure but I don't know about your particular wifi chipset.
<sacarlson> Frank3: I assume it keeps asking for a password as it doesn't match what it thinks is needed for your AP
<Frank3> sacarlson, i understand but is there something i could do..or just wait for an update?
<Areckx> Frank3::  have you gone into your router's config? maybe you have a security feature that makes it so you have to add your mac adress in order to stay logged in
<sacarlson> Frank3: maybe you got the passwork wrong?  I have better luck with wicd for wifi also
<sacarlson> password
<Frank3> i am sure its not mac related
<Areckx> Frank3::  do you have this problem with other machines?
<Frank3> i have 6 devices that connect to this router
<Areckx> okay so it's just your 12.04 Frank3
<Frank3> yes sir
<Areckx> Frank3::  have you tried purging and reinstalling nm-applet
<Frank3> i believe before i upgraded network manager it worked
<sacarlson> Frank3:  just for grins you should try change the password in your AP and see if it works then
<Frank3> i have not done that Areckx
<Frank3> i could try that i guess
<sacarlson> Frank3: ah network-manger ok then wicd might be the solution
<Frank3> if i uninstall network manager...is there a way i could download wicd net?
<Frank3> then
<sacarlson> Frank3: I guess wicd does what it needs to network-manger to replace it
<Frank3> sorry guys getting really late here and i have work tomorrow...thanks for all your help
<Frank3> i'll try something tomorrow
<Frank3> bye all
<matreya6> Frank3, bye, have a nice working day :-)
<Areckx> Frank3::  tomorrow is a new day
<undecim> How can I reset all unity and compiz settings to default?
<msdaisy> I want to list details about partitions in terminal.  I know there's sda1 through sda6 in /dev.  What command lets me see details like file sizes, file types (NTFS, FAT, etc)?
<invisiblek> msdaisy, try: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Areckx> Flavaln::  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1046607/
<invisiblek> Areckx, you cannot sudo cd
<invisiblek> you should change to root to access it
<escott> msdaisy, invisiblek sudo parted -l /dev/sda is better than fdisk
<Areckx> Flavaln::  http://i.imgur.com/fc9X2.png
<Areckx> invisiblek::  I want to be able to use that partition to store files on, since I have 79 gb of data being unused
<msdaisy> fdisk gives good information invisiblek , I'll try parted also escott
<invisiblek> Areckx, then put data on it. its formatted already...
<escott> msdaisy, fdisk can't read gpt otherwise its the same as parted
<Areckx> invisiblek::  it is giving me permission denied, chmod didn't help
<invisiblek> ah
<invisiblek> make a folder on it or something and chmod that folder
<invisiblek> there are some mount options you can use too in /etc/fstab
<ProtekNickz> either that or chown
<invisiblek> but making a folder and chmod'ing it (or even chown)
<invisiblek> is easier
<Kira> hi here.. I need help .. anybody knows..how to register account in irc?
<Areckx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1046610/
<invisiblek> Kira, /msg nickserv help
<Kira> is it possible in webchat?
<invisiblek> should be
<Kira> # /msg nickserv help
<Kira> :)
<jahnon> hello good morning boys whatsapp ?
<sambagirl> i installed Airtime and it worked perfectly yet now it doesnt load. how can i uninstall it? like apt-get uninstall airtime ?
<Kira> why only boys?
<Kira> :)
<jahnon> sorry only girl
<ProtekNickz> here's a propblem i'm having, do anything liek using gimp play movie or d/l somthing ect..., after a short while say 30 mins to 1 hour the dekstop goes weird, like if i open a terminal i cant type in it as all, also can't empty the trash can??? any idea's???
<Areckx> invisiblek::  THANK YOU
<ProtekNickz> and other stuff
<Areckx> invisiblek::  that worked
<matreya6> I'm going to sleep. escott, Jordan_U, thanks for the excellent advice.
<Areckx> I chown'ed it
<Kira> I'm stupid( I don't where I have to  print this command in webchat
<yharrow> is it posisble to load HDMI with grub?
<yharrow> so the screen works right away
<Kira> yep
<yharrow> how ?
<escott> !register | Kira
<ubottu> Kira: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<linuxjones> i suck at nfs, haha
<sambagirl> to uninstall is it like apt-get uninstall or remove <app> ???
<ProtekNickz> sambagirl: remove
<yharrow> is it possible to load HDMI iwth grub?
<matreya6> Bye guys and gals, I' m hitting the hay.
<sambagirl> has anyone installed airtime ?
<yharrow> apt-get remove and if u want to remove the settings too and clean up traces its apt-get purge
<Kira> !register | Kira
<ubottu> Kira, please see my private message
<jahnon> why like to sex ?
<ProtekNickz> here's a propblem i'm having, do anything liek using gimp play movie or d/l somthing ect..., after a short while say 30 mins to 1 hour the dekstop goes weird, like if i open a terminal i cant type in it as all, also can't empty the trash can??? any idea's???
<msdaisy> thanks escott and invisiblek
<nanypa> imam alergia kym tebe, budeg
<Flavaln> I just installed 12.04 with an EFIboot and an ext2 /boot partition. The EFIboot partition works great but when I boot to the drive (rather than the UEFI name) it fails to boot.  Is this install going to boot on other hardware?
<yharrow> anybody here know grub settings?
<sambagirl> the apt-get autoremove that removes all the additional stuff too?
<Areckx> We're all androids anyway...
<sambagirl> should it be apt-get autoremove airtime
<sambagirl> to get rid of monit and icecast and all that stuff?
<yharrow> sambagirl: autoremove removes apps which are no longer needed
<sambagirl> oh ok yharrow the system file recognized apps that are not associated with anything any longer?
<jahnon> i'm a donkey
<linuxjones> ive been using this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo , to try to get nfs working, i get to the part where he says On the client we can mount the complete export tree with one command: and it freezes in my terminal, anyone have any ideas what im doing wrong here? the only changes ive made are switching /home/users to plain old /home
<ProtekNickz> sambagirl: sas yharrow said do apt-get purge remove <APP> removes app and traces
<sambagirl> i am going to reinstall it all over again
<jahnon> i love sex
<bernardoct> Hi y'all, how are you doing tonight?
<sambagirl> is it possibe that if you have a hard restart that an app can be broken even in unix.linux?
<sambagirl> a flag can be initiated possibly??
<Flavaln> sambagirl, sure.
<bernardoct> I'm having a problem with ubuntu 12.04
<sambagirl> from an off to on state or etc?
<bernardoct> Since I updated it yesterday I have no sound
<Flavaln> file system journeling only solves some issues.
<bernardoct> I already checked if there's a mute but everything is unmuted
<yharrow> sambagirl:  for a completely fresh install of an app u need to run apt-get purge <app> (if u need the settings for that app u should back them up first)
<sambagirl> ok Flavian
<ProtekNickz> Can any one help? having a slight issue with ubuntu 12.04
<bernardoct> And I've been checking on forums since yesterday in the morning without finding an answer
<sambagirl> ok let me restart this again
<yharrow> by setitngs i mean system settings. personal settings are stored in /home and ar enot touched by apt-get purge
<bernardoct> Can anyone help?
<ProtekNickz> here's a propblem i'm having, do anything liek using gimp play movie or d/l somthing ect..., after a short while say 30 mins to 1 hour the dekstop goes weird, like if i open a terminal i cant type in it as all, also can't empty the trash can??? any idea's???
<Flavaln> bernardoct, someone had the same problem in here an hour ago
<yharrow> bernardoct:  state your problem
<bernardoct> Ok, I updated the system. Just a regular update. Nothing unusual
<yharrow> Can I load HDMI with grub?
<bernardoct> After I restarted, I had no sound
<Flavaln> yharrow, huh?
<bernardoct> ?
<yharrow> Flavaln: my screen is HDMI so i want to kmnow if i can load HDMI with grub
<yharrow> so ic an see
<bernardoct> I already tryed to check alsamixer everything is fine there
<bernardoct> :(
<Flavaln> sure, it works on my setup here
<yharrow> bernardoct: i was gonna say alsamixer and sound settings i dont know more than that
<Flavaln> although I wouldn't use the word "load"
<bernardoct> I checked also pavucontrol and everything seems fine there
<yharrow> Flavaln: how do i do that then
<bernardoct> yharrow: I see... Thanks though!
<yharrow> bernardoct: np
<Flavaln> yharrow, um, HDMI is my monitor cable, and it just works.
<ProtekNickz> bernardoct: u tried pavucontrol
<bernardoct> ProtekNickz: Yes I did :/
<sambagirl> have to reboot brb
<ProtekNickz> k
<Nom-> GAH... my install CD problem is a GPG issue
<bernardoct> ProtekNickz: I also tryed alsamixer
<budeg> proxy
<Nom-> At least I know where to look
 * Nom- really does hate GPG
<bernardoct> ProtekNickz: It's not muted and it's on analog duplex
<bernardoct> I find it weird that my mic is also mute
<bernardoct> So both input and output
<yharrow> Flavaln: u can see your grub screen with HDMI?
<Flavaln> yharrow, honestly sometimes I can't, sometimes I can. It's a bit odd
<Flavaln> Sometimes it says, "no video mode selected"
<ProtekNickz> bernardoct: do "lspci" and see if their still installed
<bernardoct> ProtekNickz: Ok, hang on
<bernardoct> ProtekNickz: There's a lot of stuff showing there
<ProtekNickz> look for the audio
<Flavaln> "error: no video mode selected" but I don't know that it's HDMI at fault.
<bernardoct> ProtekNickz: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<bernardoct> ProtekNickz: Was this what you were looking for?
<ProtekNickz> yup
<bernardoct> ProtekNickz: Did it give you any idea? :)
<ProtekNickz> lol, yes to say its installed, now to see whay you audio is MUTED!
<ProtekNickz> ok all leads present and correct? Volume up ect..?
<bernardoct> ProtekNickz: Yes, all the volumes are unmuted and all
<bernardoct> ProtekNickz: The output is analog duplex
<bernardoct> I mean, at pavucontrol
<ProtekNickz> do you use the analog or HD?
<ProtekNickz> as in Digital
<bernardoct> ProtekNickz: What do you mean?
<bernardoct> ProtekNickz: Sorry, I'm pretty newbie
<bernardoct> ProtekNickz: I've always used analog duplex
<ProtekNickz> ok where do your speakers plug in, green Jack plug hole or Black square'ish boc that glows red inside
<bernardoct> ProtekNickz: I only make changes when I need to hook up the computer at the TV, so then I choose HDMI
<yharrow> FlavaIn thanks for the info
<bernardoct> ProtekNickz: green
<ProtekNickz> k
<bernardoct> ProtekNickz: It's analog
<ProtekNickz> yes
<ProtekNickz> im checking to make sure
<bernardoct> ProtekNickz: At my sound configurations I have Speakers (Built-in Audio) chosen
<ProtekNickz> ok
<ProtekNickz> open system settings then SOund
<bernardoct> ProtekNickz: Done
<bernardoct> ProtekNickz: What do I do now?
<ProtekNickz> under output TAB, select Analog OutPut
<bernardoct> There's not this option
<ProtekNickz> ?
<bernardoct> I'm finding it weird
<ProtekNickz> me too
<ProtekNickz> 1 sec
<bernardoct> That's why I'm using Speakers (Built-in audio)
<bernardoct> Ok
<ProtekNickz> do you see the output tab?
<bernardoct> Yes, I see it, but without the analog output
<ProtekNickz> whats in their?
<bernardoct> I only see Analog Output audio in the puvacontrol, in pulseaudio
<bernardoct> But my alsa doesn't have this option anymore I guess
<bernardoct> HDMI, Digital Output, and Speakers
<ProtekNickz> ok bare with me
<bernardoct> Ok
<KRomeleoN> I am buying my kids their first laptop to share. 4 and 6 years old. obviously i am thinking edubuntu but i was wndering if thesystem 76 laptops are good quality
<rinzler> is there a simple way to find out basic system stats?
<Corey> rinzler: Such as?
<dr_willis> what stats..
<dr_willis> !info conky
<ubottu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1-6 (precise), package size 3 kB, installed size 59 kB
<rinzler> Corey: RAM, CPU speed, cpu type etc
<Corey> dmidecode spits that out.
<dr_willis> theres also indicator-applets for a lot of those stats
<dr_willis> !info sysinfo
<ubottu> sysinfo (source: sysinfo): display computer and system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7-8 (precise), package size 105 kB, installed size 358 kB
<dr_willis> anf more hardware specific..
<dr_willis> !info hwinfo
<ubottu> hwinfo (source: hwinfo): Hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 16.0-2.1 (precise), package size 17 kB, installed size 98 kB
<rinzler> I'll try those, thanks!
<clausen> how do I configure SCIM to add deadkeys for typing in european languages?
<bernardoct> ProtekNickz: Any luck there?
<ProtekNickz> try lsmod, to get list of modules, look through the list to find you sound module then do "sudo modprobe <name of sound Module>
<sacarlson> yharrow: did the info on grub-customizer not enable you to change grub defaults to try ?
<bernardoct> ProtekNickz: Ok, hang on
<ProtekNickz> will do
<dr_willis> lsmod shows loaded modules.. so any shown are allready loaded....
<dr_willis> unless im really confused.. ;0
<tripelb> hi all, I've given up on booting ubuntu on this mac. I want to make a USB ubuntu boot that will work on windows. With my mac.
<tripelb> I'd like to know what format to make an ubuntu partition to boot ubuntu off a USB drive. I want the USB boot to work on WINDOWS. (I've given up for Ubuntu on the mac.)
<JohnTeddy> How can I find out if my sound card is working?
<dr_willis> tripelb:  for 12.04 you can 'imge' the iso file straight to theusb with a tool like dd, or other imageing tools
<JohnTeddy> How can I specify from command line what sound to use if I have two cards?
<dr_willis> tripelb:  assuming you can figure out device names on the mac you could use the dd command if it has it.  the pendrivelinux tool may also hav e some mac spcific guides/tools
<sacarlson> tripelb: at boot time you don't have an operating system so how do you boot a usb from windows?
<bernardoct> ProtekNickz: Ok, I found soundcore, and a few others with snd in their names that I'm assuming it means sound
<ProtekNickz> yeah
<sacarlson> tripelb: maybe you want to run ubuntu inside windows?  look at virtualbox
<bernardoct> ProtekNickz: I did sudo modprobe soundcore and nothing happened
<bernardoct> ProtekNickz: I did sudo modprobe snd and nothing happened again :(
<sacarlson> has anyone ever figured out how to get virtualbox to boot from a usb flash?  I wanted to test usb flash drives to see if they were bootable with virtualbox but failed
<dr_willis> !find snd.ko
<ubottu> File snd.ko found in linux-image-3.2.0-22-generic, linux-image-3.2.0-22-lowlatency, linux-image-3.2.0-22-virtual
<dr_willis> sacarlson:  you have to some how configure vbox's usb support. then mount the usb device in the configs beofr fireing up vbox. or just make a image of theusb and set that as a hard drive perhaps
<not_techb> Is there some udev rules or something to keep my microcontroller from hopping between ttyUSBx?
<mputtr> dr_willis: so i found out that somehow, nomachine has a "shadow" mode that seems to be exaclty like vnc
<sacarlson> dr_willis: you think that will prove that the usb drive is bootable?  that might test most of the usb flash image I guess
<KRomeleoN> anyone using the apple magic trackpad?
<dr_willis> sacarlson:  ive had usb flash drives that boot properly on some machines, but not others. :0 id say if a image of the flash is bootble in vbox. then the bootloaders and stuff are setup right on the flash.
<ejo> How strange.. after running for about 6 hours straight, my System Monitor window, displaying the Resources view, started flashing its background color ever 1 second.
<ejo> It's not an alert or anything, it doesn't stop when focused
<mputtr> dr_willis: although it also seems like it's refresh is pretty.... slow
<ejo> Just some kind of bug in the repaint routine or something
<dr_willis> mputtr:  now you can edit the ubuntu help wiki entry with all your knowledge on  the topic. ;)
<sacarlson> dr_willis: ya better to just test the iso file that goes in the usb to test it I guess,  and just verify the the image on the usb matches after installed
<mputtr> lol i'll do what i can.. although i'm still a newb. i have so much to learn
<dr_willis> mputtr:  you have now used nx more then i hve. ;)
<mputtr> ahahaha i guess so XD
<techb_away> anyone have experiance with microcontrollers?
<mputtr> now i can access it via ssh or via shadow.. the next time iw ant to test out later is if i can access the server from an outside network
<sacarlson> techb_away: to install ubuntu on a microcontroller?
<techb_away> sacarlson, no to make ubuntu not put arduino on different ttyUSBs everytime I plug it in
<datakid> does anyone have any tips re graphical interface for mtr - I'm more interested in an analysis tool of longitudinal reports rather than just a gnome front end to the cli tool
<techb_away> I have Raspberry Pi for embed *nix lol
<dr_willis> techb_away:  those would be udev rules  i imagine.
<techb_away> That's what I was thinking, but am having trouble finding a good tutorial
<dr_willis> id check askubuntu.com - they most likely have some similer quesgtions/postings.  for  devices ghat change
<techb_away> never messed with udev before
<techb_away> trying #arduino
<techb_away> thanks guys
<dr_willis> !udev
<sambagirl> aha! I successfully removed everything and rebuilt the entire configuration and it is working properly now. Just out of curiosity, is it normal for apache2 server to be disabled or nto started on boot?
<dr_willis> sambagirl:  never had the issue here
<sambagirl> nto=not
<sambagirl> ok dr_willis
<dr_willis> sambagirl:  not seen anyone else mention similer issues eitgher
<sambagirl> well in all actuality i have seen where you had to stop the server and apply functioanlity and then restart it
<sambagirl> is there only 1 apache server on a basic install or are there more? i dont mean like with a VM. just in general.
<dr_willis> restgtarting a service after altering configs is common. but ive seen these days whefe a lot of services notice the change and auto-reload. ;)
<sambagirl> but it works
<sambagirl> :S
<sambagirl> yes
<dr_willis> apache is not installed by default. so not suree what you mean by 1 apache server.
<sambagirl> a single apache environment or application set
<dr_willis> apache can run several sites from a single apache install on a single machine.
<andrewaclt> sambagirl, they are called virtual hosts
<sambagirl> i agree
<sambagirl> yes
<sambagirl> i wasnt thinking correctly just then
<sambagirl> well i have this thing working properly again and this time i think i will take the time to read the wiki and the manual :D
<sacarlson> sambagirl: I've had were apache2 failed to start at boot but that was due to some syntax errors in the /etc/apache2 config files
<dr_willis> when in doubt.. read  the manual. ;)
<gogo_> Hi, I have a question regarding Ubuntu App Showdown
<lgbtbuntu> hey people of ubuntu, i have a low priority problem, i am having trouble getting .iso files to mount properly can someone please help?
<sambagirl> what irritates me is that i actually thought that the server had stopped however other server based functions were working but i was getting a 503 error ont he main app and while the support apps did the main one didnt. the wiki said to start or restart apache but that was after i did all kinds of other stuff that wasnt neceissisary but it was a learning experience.
<Alan502> Hello. How can I make ubuntu run a set of commands when a certain network interface is up?
<sacarlson> lgbtbuntu: I can normaly view contents of iso files from nautalis,  you on a server or desktop?
<lgbtbuntu> desktop, i am having a problem with permissions when mounting
<lgbtbuntu> the file mounts but it is giving me a dialogue that /directory/ seems to be mounted read only
<sacarlson> lgbtbuntu: oh ya you do need to be sudo to mount stuf sudo mount -o loop /home/sacarlson/ubuntu-10.04.4-alternate-i386.iso /mnt/ubuntu-cd
<daslinkard> Hello room!
<sacarlson> lgbtbuntu: the directory must be created at that location before you can mount to it
<daslinkard> Does anyone know how to clear the network streaming history in VLC?
<lgbtbuntu> ahhh i see, scarlson is there any way i can do this by opening gmount as sudo or any other fancy gui utils?
<sacarlson> lgbtbuntu: gksudo nautilus;  but be carefull as you can do some bad things with this
<tripelb> sacarlson, You are correct. Better to say, on a windows computer. There is a windows program to make the boot USB but it's a windows program and I am on a mac. And so how do I make the boot drive. // or must I borrow a windows computer to do it. I think the library wont let me install a program unliess I can run it from another flash drive.
<mint_newbie> dd if=bootfile of=/dev/sdbX bs=512 count=1
<Areckx> where can I read about update information for "apt" because it was just updated and I don't know what changed
<mint_newbie> that's for boot record
<lgbtbuntu> right, i'm assuming you mean unlocking root dirs to outside sources? i don't have anything important enough on this comp to lose to any crackers but my friends may, do you have any suggestions?
<tripelb> oic dr_willis> tripelb:  for 12.04 you can 'imge' the iso file straight to theusb with a tool like dd, or other imageing tools --- wow. Then I have this other little problem; Unity baffles me. Gnome was dead obvious.
<dr_willis> i found unity rather straight forward...
<dr_willis> so did the total pc  newb - my wife.. ;0
<ProtekNickz> lol
<dr_willis> other then a few not so obvious shortcuts..
<dr_willis> but you hold the super key - to see most of those.
<jcgetlt> Hi yall
<jcgetlt> .
<tripelb> wow, I can dd the iso file. tb dances. bye then
<dr_willis> wife is so used to her tablet noww.. i catch her touching the laptops screen and puzzled why it dosent work. ;0
<tripelb> thank you doctor willis dr_willis
<dr_willis> tripelb:  be  carefull with dd...
<sacarlson> oh I don't recall having to use sudo as iso files should be viewable from within fileroller or arkive manager
<dr_willis> one typo = erased the wro ng  hard drive
<jcgetlt> Windows tablet will rule
<dr_willis> or be a total disaster,.,.
<dr_willis> only time will tell. ;)
<sambagirl> blue screening tablet :D
<ProtekNickz> BSOD Tablet or DOOOOOM!!!
<ProtekNickz> lol
<s5fs> 12.04 on Lenovo L512, I can't get it to hibernate/standby on lid close. It does wake after I open the lid though. Any ideas?
<bazhang> !ot | jcgetlt ProtekNickz
<ubottu> jcgetlt ProtekNickz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lgbtbuntu> thats why i chose ubuntu, i havent had a crash in 5 years let alone a bsod
<jcgetlt> Tm the real deal if its 486 and 500 gig 4 gig of ram its mine
<Nerf_Jihad> I have a question about troubleshooting my audio
<dr_willis> s5fs:  checked  the forums and askubuntu for info on that specific model? may be some kerenl option or other tweaks for it
<sambagirl> s5fs the lenovos (thinkpads( are really opensuse supported however on earlier thinkpads like t / r series the linux functionality is not based on distrobutions.
<sambagirl> i worked for ibm/lenovo so i know
<jcgetlt> Cool
<sambagirl> brb
<jcgetlt> This irc  app for droid rules
<s5fs> sambagirl: i had it working in 11.10 and 11.04, not sure what the deal is with 12.04. any advice is welcomed.
<bazhang> jcgetlt, chit chat is NOT here
<dr_willis> new kernel in 12.04 may be the issue.
<Nerf_Jihad> my audio works in a general sense, but I can't get anything that uses JACK to play any sort of sound at all
<s5fs> dr_willis: possible to downgrade kernel or no?
<unrealpancake> Hello, I have a question involving reinstalling / repairing windows 7 From Ubuntu. Is there anybody that would possibly be able to help me out?
<dr_willis> s5fs:  doubtfull.
<s5fs> i'll drop back to 11.04 if i can't get this working, kind of a critical feature, haha!
<ProtekNickz> unrealpancake: ?
<sambagirl>  well to be perfectly frank with you s5fs i run 10.10 still only because of the new interface that i dont find functional for me. however you may want to try xubuntu as an alternative. btw did you do a new install or upgrade? i found upgrading painful
<dr_willis> s5fs:  i consider hibernate/suspend - a pointless feqture. :) when i got 20 sec boot times.. and 3+ Mo Uptimes
<lgbtbuntu> unrealpancake, how far are you into boot before you encounter errors
<s5fs> sambagirl: new install
<unrealpancake> lgbtbuntu:  It loads the windows animation and then black screen
<s5fs> dr_willis: on a laptop?
<dr_willis> s5fs:  id check the forums and askubuntu.com it may be a known issue with known work arounds.
<sambagirl> if its that fresh why not go back to the earlier functionally sound version and see if the hibernation funciton works or not. it's not a hardware issue it's a driver i/ bug thingy
<Nom-> Ok, finally got a working install CD!
<Nom-> Now just need to debug why my late command failed :(
<s5fs> dr_willis: yeah, i'm checking now. google wasn't much help, maybe something hasn't been indexed yet on the forums. all i keep seeing are suggestions to go to a later kernel
<unrealpancake> lgbtbuntu: I am able to see the mouse pointer as well.
<s5fs> sambagirl: i wanted 12.04 b/c the ui is better than 11.10, tbh. i'm not crazy about unity either but that's the direction things are going i guess
<dr_willis> 12.04 fixed a lot of old power sa  veing/hibernate/suspend issues.. with its newer kerenel. and  added new ones. ;)
<dr_willis> wife and I use android on the phones so much.. we try to do similer thingd on the pc. :)   unity should borrow some of the android ideas a bit more. :)
<lgbtbuntu> unrealpancake, sounds more like a windows problem than ubuntu, are you using two differnt partitions for windows on the same drive?
<sambagirl> but you see the thing for me is that everythign works perfectuly for me in 10.10 and i mean perfectly. it's me that is imperfect :D
<s5fs> sambagirl: let me be clear, the suspend and hibernate features DO work, just not on lid close. on lid open it does wake though.
<dr_willis> she cant quite understand 4 desktops in a 'square' she can understand 4 in a row.
<s5fs> sambagirl: so, i'm thinking maybe an event hook or something isn't getting set
<s5fs> dr_willis: 4 in a square is where it's at
<dr_willis> she just used the desktops to sort her icons/launchers ;)
<unrealpancake> lgbtbuntu: It is a windows problem. Many Cam didnt agree with Windows and crashed it. I was stuck in a boot loop but got past that and now have the black screen.  I am using two partitions, but one is for my Linux boot and the other for the windows boot.
<phanindraramesh> Hai all, are here any TTF debugging tools available in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> again  - shes followwing her android habbits on the ubuntu box.
<sacarlson> phanindraramesh: ttf debuging?  you making your own fonts?
<sambagirl> umm s5fs that's odd
<lgbtbuntu> unrealpancake, send copy gedit /etc/fstab and paste please
<s5fs> sambagirl: agreed
<phanindraramesh> sacarlson, yeah. I have created my own ttf file. But there is some problem with the font.so I want to debug and see what's going wronmg
<phanindraramesh> wrong
<lgbtbuntu> unrealpancake, *send copy of 'gedit /etc/fstab' and paste please
<sambagirl> i looked at the windows 8 betas and what a mess that is. i know off topic i just had to make a comment on that mess.
<unrealpancake> lgbtbuntu:  Where can I find that?
<sacarlson> phanindraramesh: you must have already looked at fontforge
<lgbtbuntu> unrealpancake, type everything in the parenthesis into terminal and it will open a program called gedit with the text from stab, copy that ans paste it here. is that any easier i'm trying my best lol
<phanindraramesh> sacarlson, Yeah I did. It didn't work for me
<unrealpancake> lgbtbuntu: yes thank you, 1 second
<lgbtbuntu> unrealpancake, do it from the pc you're dual booting from also
<sacarlson> phanindraramesh: can't install it?
<lgbtbuntu> unrealpancake, the one with the messed up windows partition
<sacarlson> phanindraramesh: should be easy to install with sudo apt-get install fontforge
<unrealpancake> lgbtbuntu: It says no such file or directory
<lgbtbuntu> unrealpancake, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<fl0w> I'm loading a large file using LibreOffice, and I'd like to halt the process of opening in. I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 and I don't know how to halt the program from trying to run. What I'm specifically looking for is a task manager similar to what I'd find in Windows which allows me to end a process.
<unrealpancake> lgbtbuntu: 12.04 LTS
<Areckx> is it safe to run the latest linux kernel on 10.04 lts? 3.4.3 is the latest and my kernel is http://paste.ubuntu.com/1046673/ why is the version so low?
<ProtekNickz> ?
<sacarlson> flow http://www.blog.highub.com/linux/ubuntu-equivalent-to-task-manager/
<sacarlson> fl0w:
<phanindraramesh> sacarlson, I could install the font. But a letter in the font is not working as it is expected to. Only a half of the letter is shown on the screen, the rest is coming after a few seconds.
<sacarlson> phanindraramesh: I would look at it with the available tools
<Exploiter> ${color1}Cpu Temperature3 ${alignr}${execi 200 /home/jack/.conky/./color.sh} C | is not showing my variable properly.
<Exploiter> here is my color.sh http://paste.ubuntu.com/1046664/
<Exploiter> It should show temp like 48*C with wither green, yellow or red color
<lgbtbuntu> unrealpancake, are you using an ntfs file system?
<unrealpancake> lgbtbuntu: I think so
<Exploiter> somehow its not working, please help
<phanindraramesh> sacarlson, I am searching for those tools. If you find any, please tell me
<lgbtbuntu> unrealpancake, type 'sudo apt-get install gparted' in terminal
<lgbtbuntu> unrealpancake, after that installs open it to look at your partitions and give me the names of the partitions on your drive
<unrealpancake> lgbtbuntu: For some reason it wont open.
<unrealpancake> lgbtbuntu: Although, it opened my update manager
<lgbtbuntu> unrealpancake, what i suspect is your problem is that you have your windows partition mounted r/w in ubuntu and you did some things in ubuntu that effected your windows partition because ubuntu doesnt care about windows
<fl0w> Thank you sacarlson!
<unrealpancake> lgbtbuntu: Is there something I can do to fix it?
<lgbtbuntu> unrealpancake, windows unfortunately doesnt repair as easy as ubuntu and you may have to check with a windows specialist to get the proper help
<unrealpancake> lgbtbuntu: They want me to send in my computer / hard drive and spend 300$ which I do not have at the moment
<unrealpancake> lgbtbuntu: I have already tried.
<cassidyjames> Is it possible to turn the chameleonic background in Unity off via dconf?
<antstwn> hi there i need some assist here
<unrealpancake> lgbtbuntu: Is there a way to reinstall windows or make a new partition of windows to use? I only need about 30 GB of my hard drive (as Windows) because I am trying to setup my new gaming rig.
<antstwn> can u?
<lgbtbuntu> unrealpancake, depending on the make of your pc that may not be a wise decision because many pc manufacturers void your waranty after you install linux
<Nerf_Jihad> no audio people here today?
<unrealpancake> lgbtbuntu: My warranty expired xD
<antstwn> hi nerf_jihad
<Nerf_Jihad> antstwn: I don't know where to start with fixing my JACK install. nothing that uses it can make noises, though my sound works in a general sense
<lgbtbuntu> unrealpancake, if your computer still has a recovery partition for windows i would start there, basically what you are paying for when you send your comp in is a new windows installation disc. your hd may have one on it
<sacarlson> Nerf_Jihad: I havn't player with jack in some time,
<unrealpancake> lgbtbuntu:  ASUS Sucks and decided to not give me a recovery CD. Do you have an idea where in my hard drive / file system the would leave a backup (IF they did)?
<Nerf_Jihad> I've also got a few different sound cards that don't like working with each other. I've removed the one that didn't work with linux 3 years ago, but the default hardware for noisemaking is still not set to the one that my speakers are plugged into
<lgbtbuntu> unrealpancake, also if manycam is what caused the problem you may want to consider the fact that linux isnt susceptible to malware, dependong on the games you're trying to install linux may be your soulution
<Nerf_Jihad> unre
<lgbtbuntu> unrealpancake, wine can install most windows games and run them in ubuntu
<sacarlson> Nerf_Jihad: seems this guy had some luck http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1978364  oh multi sound cards?  never tried that
<Exploiter> how can I output variable from bash script in conky?
<sacarlson> Nerf_Jihad: there was that cool mix patch panel for jack wonder if you have that installed
<Nerf_Jihad> there's a patchbay button on qjackctl
<Nerf_Jihad> unrealpancake: it sounds like manycam is getting between your display and your desktop. If you can boot the livecd and nuke the directory it's installed in, that might fix your system
<unrealpancake> lgbtbuntu: I am not trying to install games. I built myself a computer for me and my friend and do not have $200+ to spend on two windows 7 Disks. I cant get Ubuntu to burn the Windows 7 files onto a disc because I dont have enough space on the ubuntu partition
<Nerf_Jihad> sacarlson: fixed it. i love you
<unrealpancake> Nerf_Jihad: How would I go about doing that?
<unrealpancake> Nerf_Jihad: Also I don't have a windows 7 install disc.
<Nerf_Jihad> *cough* piracy
<unrealpancake> Nerf_Jihad: *cough* yes
<unrealpancake> lol
<WindBuntu> you can install w8 free
<Nerf_Jihad> yes, but then you're running win8
<vavoysh> Hey, I'm trying to modify my /etc/fstab so that I can automatically mount some extra hard drives (two of them), and the exact same line works for one of them and not for the other (the only thing that differs is the name). Whenever I run sudo mount -a I get '[mntent]: line 14 in /etc/fstab is bad'. Can anyone help me?
<WindBuntu> and dual boot it with 12.04
<unrealpancake> Is win8 stable?
<Nerf_Jihad> unrealpancake: boot livecd, mount all hard drives from places menu
<WindBuntu> yes
<Nerf_Jihad> stable yes, good no
<unrealpancake> Will they send a Win8 install disc?
<WindBuntu> no you can download and burn ut free
<WindBuntu> it*
<unrealpancake> Nerf_Jihad: livecd?
<Nerf_Jihad> how are you booting linux?
<WindBuntu> no you must install it
<WindBuntu> i like 12.04 better though
<lgbtbuntu> hmmm, i dont support pirating win7, sounds fishy to me
<WindBuntu> but w8 runs very fast i must admit
<unrealpancake> Nerf_Jihad: When I turn on my computer it gives me the option to boot Ubuntu or Windows
<Nerf_Jihad> lgbtbuntu: it's relatively gimped, but you can use the pirate disk to repair a fubar install without problems
<Nerf_Jihad> unrealpancake: so boot linux, mount your windows partition, open the root directory and go to program files (x86) if you're on an x64 system (if your machine is <2 years old, it should be)
<lgbtbuntu> nerf_jihad, are you suggesting that they allready payed for windows before downloading a shared version?
<unrealpancake> Nerf_Jihad: After that, then what?
<Nerf_Jihad> lgbtbuntu: or they could be cool like me and raid their college's computer / networking department for free OEM codes
<Nerf_Jihad> find the manycam install directory and delete it
<Nerf_Jihad> then boot windows and report back
<unrealpancake> I actually am using a PAID version of windows and im trying to use a "Cracked" / Fresh Install files to fix it
<unrealpancake> well thats what I was thinking I could try doing
<unrealpancake> Nerf_Jihad: My OS is mounted, now what?
<Nerf_Jihad> follow the steps I described above?
<unrealpancake> sorry i didnt see that
<unrealpancake> I did delte it but thats how I got out of the boot loop
<Nerf_Jihad> so now it works?
<unrealpancake> no
<unrealpancake> it loads the windows animation and then black screens witht he mouse pointer
<lgbtbuntu> unrealpancake, i assumed as much. nerf_jihad is just justifying his tuition as part of the use of os's made by microsoft which is also acceptable
<Nerf_Jihad> what's the three-finger salute give you?
<Nerf_Jihad> or super+R
<ProtekNickz> 2 down 1 up i guess?
<ProtekNickz> :D
<unrealpancake> Nerf_Jihad: Super R?
<Nerf_Jihad> ctrl+alt+delete, if you're not sure what I meant by three-finger salute
<unrealpancake> oh
<unrealpancake> its still black screened
<lgbtbuntu> lol
<Nerf_Jihad> it has the windows flag on it
<Nerf_Jihad> does your mouse pointer move?
<unrealpancake> yes
<Nerf_Jihad> ...
<unrealpancake> I know.
<unrealpancake> retarded right?
<Nerf_Jihad> this is dark magick
<Nerf_Jihad> we must perform an exorcism
<unrealpancake> Okay
<Nerf_Jihad> do you have a suitable container for the vital portions?
<whylovejp> hi
<unrealpancake> all motherboards come with a BIOS correct?
<whylovejp> is there someone out there
<whylovejp> yes
<lgbtbuntu> correct
<unrealpancake> okay
<whylovejp> correct
<unrealpancake> I have a Windows "Install Disc" that was downloaded nd I extracted it onto a flash drive.
<aeon-ltd> or uefi
<vavoysh> Hey, I'm trying to modify my /etc/fstab so that I can automatically mount some extra hard drives (two of them), and the exact same line works for one of them and not for the other (the only thing that differs is the name). Whenever I run sudo mount -a I get '[mntent]: line 14 in /etc/fstab is bad'. Can anyone help me?
<unrealpancake> (originally it was a .iso)
<whylovejp> yeah
<whylovejp> and then
<whylovejp> .....
<unrealpancake> Now
<unrealpancake> say I install the files
<mneptok> unrealpancake: Windows support in ##windows
<sacarlson> unrealpancake: I think I've seen that done on pendrive.com or something like that
<lgbtbuntu> unrealpancake, try using brasero to burn the iso to a cd i dont think extracting the files will work
<unrealpancake> will I NEED the product key at install or can I enter it in later?
<lgbtbuntu> write it down for safe measure
<unrealpancake> Lol Im using a cracker for the product key
<lgbtbuntu> you will prbably need it for install
<whylovejp> windows xp your have to do it at install
<Nerf_Jihad> unrealpancake: you will *need* the product key
<whylovejp> windows 7 not
<mneptok> *ahem* this is #ubuntu
<unrealpancake> its Win 7
<unrealpancake> ahh yes
<mneptok> let's all stop the Win licensing questions.
<Nerf_Jihad> well he was trying to use ubuntu to fix it
<mneptok> (and answers)
<whylovejp> windows 7 your can enter it after U have install it
<lgbtbuntu> yeah we know mneptok this dood doesnt know the deff between a windows related problem and a problem in windows caused by ubuntu because he mounted both drives in ubunt
<whylovejp> windows 8 release preview you have to enter the key
<whylovejp> ok
<whylovejp> i ll stop
<whylovejp> i am sorry
<whylovejp> i just new here
<whylovejp> so i don't know your guys don't talk about windows
<lgbtbuntu> multipass?
<whylovejp> mneptok
<lgbtbuntu> fe reference
<mneptok> whylovejp: yes?
<mneptok> lgbtbuntu: i think it's spelled "leeloodallasmooltipaas"
<lgbtbuntu> mneptok: mahnaymeis coobandalas?
<ProtekNickz> Need Help: Distro: ubuntu 12.04, Problem: when i'm using PC for a while the Desktop does some strange things like, when i open a terminal i cant type in it, also i cant move any "windows" via the title bar, i can still loas apps and stuff but their like on another layer even though their not
<ProtekNickz> oh and menu stop functioning
<mi4> I connect to the internet using DSL connection, where I input my username, servicename and password, any suggestions on in which file is  the above configuration information stored ?
<ProtekNickz> any 1?
<ProtekNickz> quit
<bargash> hello
<lgbtbuntu> hold shift after post and selcts recovery mode and let it do it's thing proteknickz
<unrealpancake> Nerf_Jihad: I know this is somewhat windows, but is there a way to find your windows product key from Ubuntu?
<Nerf_Jihad> not that I know of, it's hashed in the registry
<unrealpancake> (sorry in advance for it being somewhat windows)
<lgbtbuntu> unrealpancake, probably if you figure it out tell us
<ruby_on_tails> is there anything on ubuntu which can open mssql .bak files ?
<bargash> plz help me, is there a way to copy to media from nautilus edit option_
<bargash> ?
<Nerf_Jihad> copy to media?
<Nerf_Jihad> what kind of media?
<bargash> Nerf_Jihad:  open nautilus then i select a file,go to edit copy to and move to,right?
<bargash> Nerf_Jihad:  just i can copy to or move to desktop or home folder,how can i add to media?
<Alan502> Hi, can someone help me run a script when wlan0 connects?
<mobius420> greetings #ubuntu
<Nerf_Jihad> bargash: what do you mean by "media", though?
<Nerf_Jihad> the folder /media/ is a system folder for stuff like hard drives and cds
<bargash> Nerf_Jihad:  i mean how can i copy to files to my another hard disk?
<Nerf_Jihad> ah
<Nerf_Jihad> select the files you want to copy
<Nerf_Jihad> ctrl + C
<Nerf_Jihad> navigate into the directory you want to copy them to in nautilus
<Nerf_Jihad> Ctrl + V
<bargash> Nerf_Jihad:  yes i know that but i mean if from the same window go to edit and copy to my /media/ not to home folder and desktop
<mobius420> I am connected to the internet using a wrt54g ver.2 in client bridge mode via dd-wrt firmware
<Nerf_Jihad> ...those are english words, but for the life of me I cannot distill from them the sentiment you are trying to convey
<mobius420> I am finding that the connection speeds are waay faster than  when i use my laptop's integrated wifi card
<mobius420> is that normal?
<Nerf_Jihad> mobius420: yes
<mobius420> and if it is,  why is the router able to send/receive data sooo much faster than my wifi card?
<mobius420> is just bulkier equipment?
<mobius420> more "robust"?
<Nerf_Jihad> more blue engineering smoke
<mobius420> :P
<bargash> Nerf_Jihad:  so there is no way to do that :(
<agc93> If I currently have /home on a separate partition, is there a way to return it to a subdirectory of / without using the Live CD?
<mobius420> also,  since I left ESSID broadcast "on" does that mean that my wrt54g ver.2 router is currently acting like a range expander for the network I am on>
<mobius420> would that make the network visible to other wifi capable devices to connect to the network via my router?
<Nerf_Jihad> bargash: so you want to be able to send files directly to your hard drive from the "edit - send to..." menu?
<bargash> Nerf_Jihad:  yep
<mobius420> it all feels kind of odd because ifconfig tells me all wireless connections are down
<Nerf_Jihad> bargash: and you're asking how exactly to add it to that menu since it's not there already
<mobius420> of course they are,  I am physically connected to the wrt54g
<Nerf_Jihad> more liquor is always the answer
<bargash> Nerf_Jihad:  just i am asking friend,coz this way can help me too much
<kaos> Having issues with Intel HDA audio after running some updates on 12.04 a few nights ago.  Hardware works under a Mint Live CD.  The system detects the hardware correctly and everything looks good.  Sounds appear to play, but nothing is coming out of the speakers.  Nothing is muted as verified by alsamixer and I checked pavucontrol also.
<mobius420> I'm wondering if i can disconnect the LAN cable to the wrt54g and connect to the wrt54g via wifi and still be able to access the WAN
<Nerf_Jihad> http://sushantbhosale.wordpress.com/2011/10/13/send-to-script-for-nautilus-in-ubuntu/ bargash
<mobius420> only way to find out is try
<mputtr> does anyone here have experience with using zoneminder?
<mobius420> I am quite pleased at how fast the connection is :D
<mobius420> incredible
<mobius420> I am going to obtain every one of these routers I can get my hands on
<Nerf_Jihad> mobius420: how are you connecting to it?
<mobius420> I am currently connecting to the wrt54g which is in bridged client mode
<mobius420> via ethernet cable
<Nerf_Jihad> so you're using it like a big ugly network card
<mobius420> so it shows up like a cabled connection
<mobius420> ecactly
<mobius420> exactly
<mobius420> a big ugly network card :P
<mobius420> but DANG its strong
<mobius420> :P
<Nerf_Jihad> lol, no kidding
<mobius420> it's almost as fast as when I physically connected to the WAN-enabled AP
<Nerf_Jihad> I got a V6 I use sporadically to knock my neighbors' apple-based music appliance offline
<mobius420> for realz
<mobius420> :D
<mobius420> there is a nifty disassociation attack for thah
<mobius420> and it really works
<Nerf_Jihad> <_< much as I appreciate the Jackson 5, I don't think they're appropriate at 0400 on a tuesday
<Arash> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mobius420> I accidentally make a wifi jammer using some wireless stereo speakers once
<Arash> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mobius420> it was exceedingly effective
<UndiFineD> mobius420, did you flash your router with dd-wrt / openwrt ?
<Arash> !wtf
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<mobius420> UndiFineD,  yeppers
<Nerf_Jihad> mobius420: you wanna see power? Asus RT-N16 with DD-WRT
<UndiFineD> dd-wrt works really well for me
<agc93> Arash: who are you aiming these at?
<mobius420> I run a small computer repair shop in colorado, and I've used this firmware for a while now,  mostly because it's so easy to configure VPN with it
<Arash> nobody just testing the bot
<agc93> try /msg ubottu next time
<agc93> i think that should work
<mobius420> but this is the first time ive taken a moment to use it in bridged client mode on the wifi
<Nisstyre> Who else is experiencing this bug with Firefox where the mouse pointer is locked in a grab state (and thus requires killing Firefox)? https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=736811
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 736811 in Event Handling "Mouse occasionally changes to drag cursor and the mouse buttons stop functioning" [Normal,New: ]
<Nisstyre> I'm trying to get an idea of when this happens
<Nerf_Jihad> primary reason I installed it: VPN to my home network to get to websites through a zealous packet filter
<mobius420> the only thing I donit like about it is that I cannot seem to access the router console while connected to the WAN-live AP
<mobius420> or either router's console for that matter
<mobius420> :?
<karthick87> Is there any tool to customize live cd ?
<agc93> karthick87: there are many. What are you tring to do?
<UndiFineD> karthick87, yes it is uck
<mobius420> karthick87,  yes there is , but I cannot remember the name of it. It has a graphical menu which asks you what all you want to bundle on your cd and everything
<Nerf_Jihad> you direct your http requests through your own apache server and pull blocked content through the encrypted pipe
<karthick87> agc93: I need to install some additional softwares..
<mobius420> Nerf_Jihad,  that sounds like i2p or TOR
<mobius420> i2p is getting quite robust these days
<mobius420> jrandom is long gone though :(   that's if he was ever a real person to begin with
<agc93> karthick87: i believe the tool is called Ubuntu Customisation Kit but it can also be done manually
<Nerf_Jihad> mobius420: yeah, but ghetto, held together with duct tape, and really cool to set up in 20 minutes in front of a flabbergasted IT guy who didn't believe I could do it
<OccupyDemonoid> How can I checksum a file with Ubuntu? I can only find information on how to checksum the ISOs, but not actual files.
<mobius420> :D
<agc93> mobius420 nerf_jihad should this be in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<mobius420> niiice
<Nerf_Jihad> sorry agc93, nerd cred was being displayed
<karthick87> agc: I need to install samba, and change the default samba configuration file..
<agc93> try this karthick87 http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<mobius420> is there an alternative to samba for browsing windows network shares in linux?
<agc93> mobius420: not that i know of. Why would you need one?
<mobius420> it might have been because the windows share i was browsing was in vista,  but if I did anything at all on the vista machine,  the data transfers I was doing from linux to vista would error out
<agc93> karthick87 if you want to get seriously into it you could also try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<agc93> mobius420: yeah, thats not a problem with samba/smb
<mobius420> if i even clicked on *any* thing
<mobius420> yeah i thought no t
<agc93> Thats either vista or one of your PCs doing that
<mobius420>  vista is a brittle old thing
<mobius420> i will test with some other version
<agc93> I use Samba to browse my Win7 shares and it does it perfectly
<OccupyDemonoid> How can I checksum a file with Ubuntu? I can only find information on how to checksum the ISOs, but not actual files.
<agc93> you can install applications to do it. There are no built-in checksummers in Ubuntu
<agc93> is it an md5 checksum?
<PlowRox> <OccupyDemonoid> How can I checksum a file with Ubuntu?  its called md5.. google it
<dr_willis> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Sidvee> How to open a pdf from terminal?
<OccupyDemonoid> agc93, no it is not, it is just labeled as checksum on the HTC website.
<dr_willis> pdfviewerapp foo.pdf
<agc93> dr_willis he did kinda say he didnt want to do the ISO's checksum
<dr_willis> agc93:  i did kinda just join..
<Sidvee> dr_willis: Thanks.
<Kartagis> Sidvee: use evince file.pdf
<agc93> dr_willis ah thats cool
<PlowRox> nn peeps
<OccupyDemonoid> PlowRox, I understand how to use MD5 Checksums just fine.
<agc93> occupydemonoid, if its md5 which it probably is if it doesnt say otherwise, try searching md5 in the Ubuntu Software center and see what it says
<Sidvee> Is there any command to run a something from terminal using default application.
<dr_willis> isent theres some generic 'load file with default gnome app based on mime' command?
<agc93> occupydemonoid if you known how to use md5's why are you asking us?
<dr_willis> i forget its name. :)  'start' perhaps.
<mobius420> :D
<zykotick9> Sidvee: there are two actually: "xdg-open foo" and "gnome-open foo" (not 100% on the gnome one, you'd need to test)
<Kartagis> does anybody feel like doing sound card debugging? I have a SiS 7012 and my microphone isn't workinh
<Kartagis> working*
<OccupyDemonoid> agc93, it doesn't seem to be MD5. I have downloaded the file a few times and every time it pulls up a different, longer checksum.
<agc93> hang on, the same file is giving you different hashes at different times?
<agc93> if thats the case, its not a checksum
<agc93> That kind of goes against how checksums (be they MD5, SHA1 or anything else) work
<OccupyDemonoid> agc93, I kept getting the same checksum everytime from I ran MD5 and it is longer than the one HTC provided.
<agc93> Have you tried SHA1? Whats the website url where you found the checksum?
<Sidvee> zykotick9: Cool man! Genius. :D Worked for pdf. :)
<OccupyDemonoid> agc93, I have not tried SHA1 and I got it from here http://www.htcdev.com/bootloader/unlock-instructions/page-2
<bargash> Nerf_Jihad:  i try to burn the ubuntu final .iso with  the brasero burner and it takes too long time when it shows creating image checksum
<bargash> Nerf_Jihad:  is that mean there is an error?
<Nerf_Jihad> making a checksum of 700mb takes some time
<Nerf_Jihad> it's applying high-order maths to it and giving you meaningful / semi-meaningful output. it'll tell you if there's an error, usually
<bargash> Nerf_Jihad:  so which program burner is good coz i want to install the latest ubuntu version lts
<Nerf_Jihad> brasero is what I use
<bargash> Nerf_Jihad:  i stopped on 12 minutes, coz it cant be done
 * zykotick9 wishes there was a gnome equivalant to k3b (but kde libs for 1 apps is overkill)
<agc93> occupydemonoid that site needs registration, which i havent got. In what context or anything does it say checksum? How long is the checksum?
<OccupyDemonoid> agc93, it turned out it was md5 and I just kept getting bad downloads. v.v First time that ever happened to me.
<Nerf_Jihad> bargash: you might consider disabling verification if you know that the image itself is valid
<agc93> but the hash was a different length? Thats not usually possible...
<yharrow> why doesnt ubuntu support intel video cards?
<OccupyDemonoid> agc93, I most likely counted wrong. It is late after all. :)
<Arash> how can I run zenmap with root ? is there any other way not to use terminal ?
<Nerf_Jihad> yharrow: what do you mean by "support"?
<OccupyDemonoid> yharrow, It supports mine. What type do you have?
<agc93> yharrow they do? What makes you say that?
<yharrow> i can get 2d rendering
<Nerf_Jihad> Arash: sudo zenmap
<yharrow> but 3d does not work
<yharrow> it slow as shit
<yharrow> and useless :(
<FloodBot1> yharrow: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Arash> I know that but is there any other way ?
<SDX> Is there a way to trim the output of acpi -t down to the temperature?
<Nerf_Jihad> Arash: also, gksu zenmap
<dr_willis> yharrow:  all my intel work very well. some intel vidoe chipsets were sort of outsourced i recall reading. so their linux support is not as well done.
<agc93> SDX, pipe the output to cut. Check the man page for more information
<SDX> Thank you.
<yharrow> dr_willis its a brand new computer and the video card isnt evne usable
<Arash> GKSU is a nice one
<Arash> thanks ;)
<agc93> yharrow, my intel boards have all worked quite well
<yharrow> dr_willis  i have a optimus nvidia card which i gave up on using
<yharrow> dr_willis: now i just want the intel to wokr
<dr_willis> yharrow:  'brand new' means it so new any issues/driver updates have not been included in the current ubuntu kernel perhaps. there are ppa;'s with newer cutting edge kernels and intel drivers
<yharrow> dr_willis: and i cant even have that
<agc93> what didnt work with the NVIDIA?
<yharrow> agc93: my computer has no 3d support at all
<yharrow> agc93: its worse than my pc from 15 years ago
<dr_willis> Optimus is a whole addationa layer of problems. due to nvidia basically  thumbing their noses at linux in its support. so its very much a work in progress
<yharrow> dr_willis: but i gave up on it. i just want hte intel onboard to work now
<agc93> oh, sorry didnt realise it was an optimus. Yes, they are pretty tricky. Have you tried Additional Drivers (Jockey-gtk) to see if there is anything?
<yharrow> no there isnt
<yharrow> in the livecd i had hw accel
<agc93> also remember that intel onboards aren't always very good to begin with... unless they're *really*new
<dr_willis> optimuius/dual video - is the latest 'winmodem' hardware disaster. ;(
<yharrow> but now i lost it
<tking0036> does anyone here use broadcom-sta?
<agc93> hang on, in the livecd, you had acceleration?
<yharrow> yes
<rkhshm> Im having a weird problem with 11.10
<yharrow> for intel i think it was
<yharrow> i cant imagine it was for nvidia by default
<yharrow> now its gone
<OccupyDemonoid> rkhshm, what is your problems?
<rkhshm> when i enter the login screen i can see that my trackpad is working.. But when after i login the track pad fails to work
<agc93> Then you're probably using the wrong X Driver now. Anyone know if the Live CD has a xorg.conf by default?
<rkhshm> I'm using T410
<dr_willis> agc93:  it shouldent. it should auto configure.
<agc93> bugger. That was the best way i knew of checking current driver...
<ico> just wondering, how is the support of AMD dynamic swithicng laptops? do they work in Ubuntu or they also fail?
<dr_willis> boot live cd and see wht it does and what driver its using perhaps.
<OccupyDemonoid> rkhshm, does it disappear or does it stop moving?
<yharrow> dr_willis: maybe i should autocinfigure then?
<dr_willis> May ne using tghe neovu driver
<agc93> dr_willis, that seems likely. nouveau is pretty slow on 3d
<agc93> unless its on vesa or some other nonsense
<rkhshm> OccupyDemonoid: it stops moving.. I can see the mouse on the screen.. But any movement on the trackpads wont reflect the same with the mouse
<dr_willis> To have X auto configure you just reemove your xorg.conf file (or rename it)
<rkhshm> but at the login screen if i try the same.. It works
<yharrow> i removed it serveral times
<yharrow> i even switched to an earlier kernel
<rkhshm> OccupyDemonoid: All other keys are working fine
<yharrow> i been at this since 3 in the monring
<yharrow> or 4
<yharrow> im spneding close to a day on this
<yharrow> and nobody can help me
<yharrow> with anything
<dr_willis> the optimus stuf fis so cutting edge.. thats not supriuseing
<yharrow> dr_willis: i gave up on it halfway
<yharrow> now i just want intel to work
<yharrow> and nobody can help me with that either
<dr_willis> its still using ghe optimus chipset  so xan be part of the issue
<yharrow> dr_willis: than why did the livecd work
<yharrow> whey did it work in the livecd
<yharrow> and what choice do i have anyway
<yharrow> i only have one computer
<dr_willis> yharrow:  what did? you could boot the live cd now and see what card/driver its using.
<yharrow> dr_willis: is it so hard to trouble shoota intel video card?
<yharrow> if i knew where to start i could google
<dr_willis> yharrow:  its not 'just' an intel video card.
<yharrow> but i have no idea where to even begin
<yharrow> dr_willis, i just wnat to use the intel
<dr_willis> id start with askubuntu.com and the forums.
<yharrow> i dont care about nvidia anymore
<dr_willis> yharrow:  yes.. we get that. BUT its not like theeres some switch that totally turns off the optimus/nvidia stuff. the 2 are still in there and can be causeing issues
<yharrow> dr_willis: than how come it worked on the livecd?
<dr_willis> there might be some bios settings.  might not be.
<dr_willis> 'it' meaning what..... the nvidia? the intel?
<yharrow> i cant access bios cuz my screen wont turn on till the operating system loads
<yharrow> dr_willis: i cant imagine nvidia was working so i will assume intel
<dr_willis> boot a live cd and verify exctly whqt the live cd is using.
<dr_willis> its also possible some of the other tweaking you did to get the other stuff wworking earlier is now causing issues.
<yharrow> i have no idea how to do that
<dr_willis> boot live cd.. look at th xorg logs.
<yharrow> its all gibberish to me
<vampirnata> yharrow: you need to drop the attitude though. No one here is "required" to help.
<Nerf_Jihad> ^this
<yharrow> vampirnata: im sorry if u feel i have an attitude
<dr_willis> you could always pastebin the logs for people to look at..
<dwarder> hello i just got my new 9.04 ubuntu vps, it seems that it no longer can sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade, are there ways to upgrade this vps to lates distro?
<Nerf_Jihad> ^this too
<OccupyDemonoid> rkhshm, sorry I didn't reply sooner. I didn't see the notification. When that happened to me, I just had to do updates and it cleared up for me.
<yharrow> vampirnata: i won't ask for help then if u dont want me too. i just came here cuz ppl said i would get help here
<jagginess> yharrow, maybe your manufacturer disabled 'show bios boot' even though you can still hit the default bios setup key (check your manual)
<yharrow> vampirnata: im sorry for insulting u
<Nerf_Jihad> yharrow, hammer on tab, f1, esc, f11, f12, insert, and delete
<vampirnata> I never said you shouldn't ask for help...
<yharrow> vampirnata: u said i have an attitude like i expectedppl to help me
<yharrow> and its true i do
<yharrow> so im saying
<yharrow> i understand that u dont hav eto help me
<Nerf_Jihad> yharrow: you're also being obstinate and argumentative instead of trying to meet us halfway. we're not the ones sitting at your computer
<yharrow> *sigh*
<yharrow> I just need someoen to tell me what to do
<Nerf_Jihad> we need more information than what you're giving us. the xorg logs would be very helpful to us nerd types in diagnosing your problem
<vampirnata> and there's the problem :(
<dr_willis> so... boot the live cd.. come  back when its running...
<vampirnata> ^
<yharrow> Nerf_Jihad: i get all that but when ppl say things lik "boot the live cd and chc k the drives" it doesnt help me
<yharrow> cuz i have no idea how to chck drivers
<vampirnata> but he's said to boot the live cd and come back here
<Nerf_Jihad> right, but booting the livecd should be well within your realm of knowledge
<yharrow> yeh
<yharrow> is there a wiki or something i should read before asking for help here?
<yharrow> it seems im offending alot of ppl
<jagginess> yharrow, when you say it's "all gibberish to me".. it tells me you want a quick fix without giving anybody feedback. So you're pretty much on your own. (You can't learn)
<vampirnata> i would suggest always reading at least through the install docs
<Nerf_Jihad> getting down off the cross for a few minutes would help greatly
<vampirnata> google ubuntu install documentation
<vampirnata> read through that so at least you understand a little
<yharrow> jagginess: yeh that comment was out of line even if it was a result of my exasperation
<Nerf_Jihad> we're not hiding the secret to fixing your computer, we genuinely don't have a clue about your specific problem without this specific information that you're very firmly *not giving us*
<jagginess> yharrow, have a nice day. try google.
<yharrow> jagginess i was basically apologizing
<yharrow> ><
<vampirnata> you're wasting time. go boot the livecd
<Nerf_Jihad> you shouldn't have to qualify the verb "apologizing" but I digress. boot the livecd, tell us when it's up
<yharrow> vampirnata: i am i just dont like the idea of ppl being upset with me
<dr_willis> where are the defauklt x logs. i forget...
<yharrow> so i was trying to clear the air
<Nerf_Jihad> /var/log/xorg.<number>.log
<vampirnata> to be honest i think the only person upset here is you :)
<OccupyDemonoid> yharrow, dude, my sixty year old mom understands "Oh, I just have to restart my computer and boot off of a LiveCD of Ubuntu and come back here after I install XChat or go to Meebit.com to get help."
<Nerf_Jihad> OccupyDemonoid: freenode banned mibbit
<dr_willis> isent there a log file in the home dir also? but thats the log of the window manager errors and so forth. not on a ubuntu box right now so i xant look.
<yharrow> OccupyDemonoid: i'm doing it, like i said i was just making sure ppl werent mad at me.
<dwarder> will i be able to upgrade my 9.04 with sudo do-release-upgrade ?
<OccupyDemonoid> I thought it was spelled wrong. I never knew Freenode banned it though. :)
<dwarder> this is VPS
<dwarder> over ssh
<dr_willis> dwarder:  its possible the vps providers dont want you to.
<OccupyDemonoid> dwarder, yes, but that could break something.
<dwarder> OccupyDemonoid: do i need a serial console to finish the upgrade??
<Exploiter> can anyonte tell me what is average CPU load for AMD athlon x 64 CPU? mine is 1.77 1.89 1.75 now
<dr_willis> i wouldent want to do a  a release upgrade over ssh.. ;)
<ekaj> Is it possible to change your broadcast address?
<Nerf_Jihad> ekaj: yes, but that's generally something that breaks your networking
<dwarder> dr_willis: it is imposible ove ssh?
<dwarder> over*
<dr_willis> dwarder:  if it screws up... then what?
<Nerf_Jihad> dwarder: no, but if it breaks, you can't get back in to fix it
<ekaj> Nerf, I don't really know much about networking, trying to add a lubuntu comp to a server 2k3 network
<OccupyDemonoid> dwarder, ssh will be fine, but I know with my VPS, when I did a dist upgrade, it broke the system and I had to reinstall the OS. You should check to see if they provide a different, newer image to install a newer version of Ubuntu.
<Nerf_Jihad> ekaj: in what context of 'add'?
<Nerf_Jihad> join it to the domain? integrate it as a mail server?
<ekaj> join it to the domain, and I can't get the internet to work although it's connected to the network
<Nerf_Jihad> can you ping?
<OccupyDemonoid> dwarder, Well, at least the VPS providers I have had had a option to reinstall the OS.
<sekim> Morning.... I think the SSL certifiate for landscape.canonical.com has expired???
<ekaj> yes
<Nerf_Jihad> ekaj: can you ping outside the network?
<dwarder> OccupyDemonoid: i see
<ekaj> well, I tried to ping an address, it got the IP but it freezes on the "PING (WEBSITE) (ip) etc..." part
<OccupyDemonoid> dwarder, that would be the best bet to upgrade because then you won't have to worry about it breaking. In my case it was 10.04 LTS breaking when I upgraded it to 12.04 LTS
<Nerf_Jihad> ekaj: is this linux box authorized by the networking gods?
<ekaj> by the admins?
<Nerf_Jihad> *cough*
<Nerf_Jihad> same diff
<ekaj> yes =p me
<ekaj> I set up the XP comp to the domain / internet fine, just stumbling with linux
<Nerf_Jihad> do you have any sort of perimeter defenses? anti-user goofing off countermeasures?
<OccupyDemonoid> Nerf_Jihad, sorry to be off topic but I just noticed I love your username. Only, the sad part is, it reminds me of Battlefield 3.
<ekaj> nope
<Nerf_Jihad> OccupyDemonoid: used to be Nerd Jihad, but I typoed it and liked it better
<OccupyDemonoid> Either way works. :)
<Nerf_Jihad> now it makes me seem all deep and anti-war / anti-religion / anti-fundamentalism
<dr_willis> but in a child safe way...
<Nerf_Jihad> ed-zackery
<fl0w> So I was in Vim working on something and I pressed something (sigh) and now I have a copy of that document running in the background. I can see when I run "jobs", as stopped - but I don't know how to pick it up or remove it?
<sekim> Does anybody know where I should report that Landscape is buggered?
<Nerf_Jihad> fl0w: fg
<ekaj> lawn and garden department
<lamaz> :)
<ekaj> Nerf, and ideas?
<fl0w> Nerf_Jihad: Oh, thanks. What did I press?
<Nerf_Jihad> ekaj: hrm... what's mtr www.google.com give you?
<dwarder> OccupyDemonoid: ok i'll just do do-release-upgrade now
<Nerf_Jihad> fl0w: ctrl + z
<dr_willis> fl0w:  ctrl-z perhaps
<OccupyDemonoid> dwarder, make sure all of your data is backed up that you want just in case.
<ekaj> mtr?
<Nerf_Jihad> it's ping and traceroute on steroids
<ekaj> rofl
<Nerf_Jihad> live stats of the connection
<dwarder> OccupyDemonoid: just bought this vps
<ekaj> okay, it's just showing a blank outline atm
<ekaj> of the tables and stuff, no real data besides Sol (0.0.0.0) in upper left
<Nerf_Jihad> what's your ifconfig say?
<dwarder> An upgrade from 'jaunty' to 'lucid' is not supported with this tool.
<Nerf_Jihad> OH
<dwarder> what tool should i use?
<Nerf_Jihad> dhclient eth0
<ekaj> eth0: iner addr 10.0.0.12, bcast 10.0.1.255, mask 255.255.254.0
<Nerf_Jihad> yup, you're in local mode
<Nerf_Jihad> unless...
<ekaj> it's supposed to be
<ekaj> I think...
<ekaj> I have a desktop plugged into my switch's internet port to share the connection
<Nerf_Jihad> maybe?
<dwarder> An upgrade from 'jaunty' to 'lucid' is not supported with this tool. tool is do-relase-upgrade, what tool should i use instead
<dwarder> ?
<ekaj> well, shouldn't the broadcast and inet addresses match?
<Nerf_Jihad> ekaj: inet address is your boxen, bcast is how it shouts at everything to find new stuff
<ekaj> boxen?
<Nerf_Jihad> box + oxen = boxen
<ekaj> so the other computers don't really need to know the inet addr?
<ekaj> **broadcast
<Nerf_Jihad> the other computers have the same broadcast address, if they're set up right
<Nerf_Jihad> what's your gateway?
<ekaj> 10.0.0.10
<Nerf_Jihad> and ping 10.0.0.10 works?
<ekaj> yes
<Nerf_Jihad> and you didn't unplug your uplink to the rest of the world when you moved cables around on the switch?
<yharrow> can anyone help me?
<Nerf_Jihad> yharrow: you're back!
<ekaj> the internet? no, the other two computers still have internet, and thiscomputer can ping websites but only gets an IP address
<yharrow> Nerf_Jihad: yeh sorry
<Nerf_Jihad> ekaj: so browsing by ip address doesn't work either?
<ekaj> bad cable possibly?
<ekaj> haven't tried that yet
<Nerf_Jihad> bad cable would mean that you weren't getting *anything*
<Nerf_Jihad> or intermittently getting things, only when the cable was in a specific orientation
<yharrow> can someone help me?
<ekaj> hm okay
<ekaj> yharrow ask the question.
<yharrow> how do i find out what drivers are being used
<ekaj> entering the ip address does the same thing -.-
<yharrow> or how do i learn to read xorg logs?
<Nerf_Jihad> yharrow: paste the logs somewhere and give us the link
<Nerf_Jihad> ekaj: what same thing?
<ekaj> god this is frustrating
<ekaj> webpage is not available, operation timed out
<yharrow> i was told not to take advantage of ppl so i think i should learn how to read xorg logs. I'm not sure what im allowed to ask so im being careful
<dr_willis> pastebinit command makes it easier to paste files.
<Nerf_Jihad> you're not sharing an ip address with anything else?
<dr_willis> we asked you to pastebin the logs earlier ;)
<fishbait> how do i check the current speed of my cpu?
<ekaj> nope, only have 0.10, .11, and .12 in use atm
<Nerf_Jihad> 12 is your win box?
<ekaj> 10 and 11 are, 12 is lubuntu
<dr_willis> i think the logs are in /var/log/ but i dont know the full path. you will have to look
<Nerf_Jihad> wait
<Nerf_Jihad> 10 is a box, not a router?
<yharrow> dr_willis: the guy i was speaking to earlier was yelling at me for telling him that i cant read pastebin logs. but ok ill post them
<ekaj> 1 sec
<ekaj> yeah
<ekaj> 10.0.0.1 is the router
<Nerf_Jihad> set your gateway to 10.0.0.1
<Nerf_Jihad> er
<ekaj> eh
<dr_willis> yharrow:  no he was annoyed that you kept gaveing excuses and not doing wwhat we asked when we were trying to help.'
<ekaj> the Server 2K3 is set up to do DHCP
<ekaj> behind the router
<yharrow> dr_willis i thought it was a final answer like "go read the logs on ur own and be done here"
<Nerf_Jihad> route add default gw 192.168.1.129
<Nerf_Jihad> er
<Nerf_Jihad> route add default gw 10.0.0.1
<dr_willis> yharrow:  theres basically some 'Driver' lines in the log files. but  thats aboiut all i rember of them
<ekaj> but the gateway (the server) is 10.0.0.10
<ekaj> and that's how the XP box is set up
<yharrow> im googling to find the pastebin site
<yharrow> so may take a few mins
<Nerf_Jihad> xp ain't linux
<dr_willis> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fishbait> !paste
<ekaj> yeah, but the network is getting internet through my desktop, who is 10.0.0.198
<fishbait> !pastebin
<dr_willis> yharrow:  do a 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit' and use that command to pastebin the log file.
<Nerf_Jihad> try it anyway
<ekaj> I am =p
<yharrow> unable to locate package
<ekaj> ffs keep using wrong keyboards
<dr_willis> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-2ubuntu2 (precise), package size 15 kB, installed size 172 kB
<dr_willis> check spelling.
<Nerf_Jihad> ekaj: http://synergy-foss.org/
<fishbait> how do i check the current speed of my cpu?
<Nerf_Jihad> fishbait: less /proc/cpuinfo
<yharrow> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1046773/
<ekaj> nerf, I prefer a mouse and KB for my real desktop, have a KVM for the network... going to use remote desktop connections once I get everything up and running
<ekaj> Also, adding 10.0.0.1 didn't change anything
<yharrow> xorg logs are found at /var/log/Xorg.<version>.log
<fishbait> my concern is that it says 800mhz for both cores but i know this is a 3.1ghz cpu which makes me think that it like power phase or something
<fishbait> 800 8 2 = 1600 or 1.6ghz
<fishbait> 800 * 2 = 1600 or 1.6ghz
<fishbait> so where did the remaining 1.5 go?
<yharrow> Nerf_Jihad: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1046773/
<fishbait> more specifically how do i check cpu idling states
<Nerf_Jihad> yharrow: reading it already, dude.
<yharrow> ok
<yharrow> i feel like an idiot for asking for help here
<yharrow> imean
<yharrow> everyone knows so much more than me
<yharrow> I wish i was smarter
<Nerf_Jihad> you, off the cross
<ekaj> welcome to my world, I've been trying to fix my problem for an hour
<yharrow> but these planks are so comfy
<yharrow> and the nails hit all the right spots
<dr_willis> log file mentions INTEL quite a few times..  no mention of  NVIDIA
<Nerf_Jihad> so what's the xorg logs look like in your production machine?
<yharrow> i dont know
<fishbait> actuallly i'm still learning ubuntu nerf_jihad and ekaj fell lucky my problem took 3 days to fully resolve
<dr_willis> so it seems to be defaulting toi the intel log filess here.
<yharrow> but they were posted here  ahiwle back
<yharrow> like a long while back
<dr_willis> pastebin the output of 'lsmod' also for future referance
<yharrow> oh wait im so dumb
<ekaj> fish what was your problem
<yharrow> i can mount my production hd
<Nerf_Jihad> ekaj: lemme see if I can summarize
<yharrow> and check
<dr_willis> so  the drivers on the live seem to be working fine? not sluggish?  unity effects seem ok?
<Nerf_Jihad> you've got an address assigned by DHCP, it can ping in-network, grab DNS, and is generally stable
<yharrow> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1046774/ that is the production
<yharrow> machine
<fishbait> my nic an r8168 wouldn't work it loaded the r8169 drivers and after finding the right drivers and driver version i had to setup static address and write in the dns servers into the head file a real learning experience
<Nerf_Jihad> yharrow: your problem is that the autoconfig says Intel, the bad machine says nvidia
<yharrow> that makes sense
<yharrow> so how do i get intel to work again
<Nerf_Jihad> yharrow: answer dr_willis
<ekaj> generally stable? what do you mean?
<fishbait> O.O perhaps intel is onboard gpu and nvidia is gpu card?
<Nerf_Jihad> ekaj: it's not crashing / sparking / arcing
<ekaj> correct
<yharrow> i never had issues with unity i dont think
<ekaj> and that sounds like a pain fish
<onats> hi all. is it possible to share a scanner that is connected via usb, to mac / windows devices?
<yharrow> always in unity 2d
<yharrow> it never went to 3d
<dr_willis> i dont really see any differanxes in the live-cd logs Vs. the installed sysgtrrm logs..
<ekaj> I'm going to bed in like 5 minutes.
<onats> !scanner
<ubottu> Scanning software: simple-scan (GNOME), Gwenview (KDE), Xsane. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<Nerf_Jihad> ekaj: however you cannot browse or use network resources
<fishbait> believe me it was i located the 0.31 drivers myself and they turned out bad someone here pointed me to switchmods drivers which use 0.28 version and automate the process
<ekaj> I haven't tried to set up any network resources... I assume those would work
<dr_willis> does unity-2d come on the live cd? ive never noticed'
<ekaj> but then again, I also assumed the internet would work by now.
<Nerf_Jihad> ekaj: and you've rebooted?
<ekaj> yes
<Nerf_Jihad> well, I'm pretty well stumped too
<dr_willis> yharrow:  so exactly what is not wworking on the installed system:? No desktop? just slow?  explodes into flames?
<Nerf_Jihad> problem -> windows box -> backbone -> internet
<yharrow> sadly no flames, just 3d acccel on java is painfully slow
<dr_willis> err.. JUST on java?
<yharrow> im installing openjdk and java app and testing now
<Nerf_Jihad> yharrow: what's glgears look like?
<yharrow> dr_willis: i never tested anythign else
<ekaj> Maybe if I get the network working... I can let you RDC my computer and fix it. =p
<dr_willis> are you baseing this on minecraft fps?
<yharrow> yes
<Nerf_Jihad> >_<
<yharrow> why?
<ekaj> I'll try to figure it out...
<dr_willis> minecraft is a very very picky game.. and may be the cause of your whole issues....
<yharrow> alli know is on the livecd in the same exact situationt bere were no problems
<DarkBlood> How to change the user selection screen resolution?
<yharrow> then i messed with nvidia
<yharrow> and there were problems
<dr_willis> so you are now installing java and minecraft on the live cd as a test... good idea.
<yharrow> yeh
<yharrow> to confirm
<ekaj> ...eth0 is wired connection 1.. .right?
<Nerf_Jihad> ekaj: yes
<ekaj> yeah, okay
<DarkBlood> ekaj, Yes.
<fishbait> ekaj during install did it ask you for any missing firmware?
<dr_willis> its downrigth amazeing the amount of  'support' issues i see in here a week involoving minecraft..
<ekaj> the OS? the OS is completely updated.
<Nerf_Jihad> firmware could mean stuff blown into the eeproms in the card
<Nerf_Jihad> rare, but not unheard of
<ekaj> dunno what you mean =/
<Nerf_Jihad> like flashing a router
<Nerf_Jihad> or your bios
<ekaj> I think those are fine, I think I am just missing something simple
<ekaj> It worked before I assigned the IP address and crap
<Nerf_Jihad> I put all my skill points into Geek Fiddle and Troubleshooting
<Nerf_Jihad> OH
<Nerf_Jihad> shit
<FloodBot1> Nerf_Jihad: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ekaj> ofl
<Nerf_Jihad> fscking... did you dhclient eth0?
<fishbait> no no no in my case it asked me for missing firmware files during install and then the nic didn't work
<ekaj> Did I?
<Nerf_Jihad> idk, did you?
<fishbait> it was the r8168 story
<yharrow> i get a solid 30fps which is usable
<yharrow> Nerf_Jihad: before it was like 2fps
<ekaj> no
<Nerf_Jihad> yharrow: so you need the intel drivers, not the nvidia drivers
<Nerf_Jihad> ekaj: dhclient eth0
<yharrow> yeh so it would seem
<yharrow> if only i could install them
<yharrow> but thats what ive beent ryingi to do for several hours
<yharrow> anyway
<yharrow> im gonna reboot
<Nerf_Jihad> what's your card?
<yharrow> unless u wan anothe rlog
<ekaj> no difference
<ekaj> er
<ekaj> how do I tell?ifconfig
<ekaj> wrong computer
<Nerf_Jihad> lol
<Nerf_Jihad> ifconfig, mtr www.google.com
<fishbait> how do i check cpu idling states
<ekaj> It's an old card.. ifconfig doesn't say a name
<Nerf_Jihad> ekaj: I meant yharrow
<ekaj> ah
<Nerf_Jihad> yharrow: what's your GPU?
<yharrow> Nerf_Jihad: thisis my lshw http://paste.ubuntu.com/1046796/
<yharrow> sudo lshw -c video
<ekaj> I need to go to bed, any last minute ideas?
<yharrow> ekaj: ideas for what?
<Nerf_Jihad> yharrow: honestly, donny. if you can't keep up with the conversation, it's rude to even try
<ekaj> to make my internet work
<yharrow> Nerf_Jihad: what conversation?
<Nerf_Jihad> yharrow: ever seen The Big Lebowski?
<yharrow> nope
<Nerf_Jihad> yharrow: it's a good movie, you should watch it sometime
<yharrow> xD
<yharrow> ok
<Nerf_Jihad> ekaj: I'm fresh out of ideas, mang. sorry for not being more helpful
<ekaj> thanks for being as helpful as you were! much appreciated =p
<Nerf_Jihad> yharrow: uname -a
<Nerf_Jihad> it should only be one line, paste it in the chat window
<Rask> Hey guys... somewhat noobish question, hopefully the answer is a simple one.  du shows that my disk should only have about 5 gigs in use, but df is showing that 100% of the filesystem is in use, and it's causing problems.  How can I find out what's causing the issue and fix it?
<yharrow> Linux ubuntu 3.2.0-23-generic-pae #36-Ubuntu SMP Tue Apr 10 22:19:09 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<ekaj> I don't really want to post this on superuser... lol
<yharrow> but my acutaly comptuer is differnt
<yharrow> i updated the kernel
<fishbait> this is 3.1 ghz processor how do i make this reflect it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1046800
<Nerf_Jihad> yharrow: http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/45533 is this the driver you installed?
<yharrow> Nerf_Jihad: i purged all drivers form my main box
<yharrow> all nvidia
<Nerf_Jihad> yharrow: right, but before you did that, was that the driver you'd installed?
<yharrow> except the .run script
<yharrow> yes
<Nerf_Jihad> okay, making progress
<sacarlson> Rask:  I'm not sure how your getting du to show your disk space
<yharrow> Nerf_Jihad: wait im not sure i used x64
<yharrow> nerf let me check
<Nerf_Jihad> yharrow: install the x64 version next time
<Nerf_Jihad> matching kernel params helps with stability and functionality
<Rask> oh geesh
<yharrow> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-295.59.run
<Rask> nevermind
<yharrow> i install that Nerf_Jihad
 * Rask did a stupid thing
<Nerf_Jihad> yharrow: yup, there's your problem
<Nerf_Jihad> yharrow: pull the x64 version and install that
<yharrow> well i should reboot into my main box then
<yharrow> andleave live cd
<fishbait> this is 3.1 ghz processor http://paste.ubuntu.com/1046800 but the cpumhz only add up to 1.6ghz is something wrong?
<yharrow> no?
<Nerf_Jihad> could be helpful toward that end
<yharrow> ok brb
<alexey> u
<dr_willis> yharrow:  iis there anything imporntant on that box right now?
<yharrow> dr_willis: i dont want to reinstall
<dr_willis> may be safer/easier  in the long run...'
<yharrow> dr_willis: i spent a long time installing things
<alexey> quit
<alexey> exit
<alexey> q
<dr_willis> so make a list and reinstall them
<ekaj> are you trying to quit IRC?
<dr_willis> ;)
<Nerf_Jihad> fishbait: cpu mhz don't work that way, it's probably got hyperthreading which = 2 logical cores per physical core
<dr_willis> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<yharrow> dr_willis: how hard can it be to install an intel driver and remove traces of a nvidia one?
<fishbait> ah ty
<dr_willis> yharrow:  given that you used the .run installer... it may be a task...
<fishbait> now it adds up
<dr_willis> i dont even know if the r.urn has an unisntaller
<yharrow> dr_willis: i dont mind spending time to do that if i have a list of stuff to remove.
<Nerf_Jihad> yharrow: the intel driver is the fallback driver. you need to install the x64 to fix the problem
<Nerf_Jihad> since you're running a rather spiffy GPU
<yharrow> Nerf_Jihad:  do i install it over the old x32?
<etnt`> how do I raise/lower windows in ubuntu-12.04+gnome-classic?
<Nerf_Jihad> yharrow: try it, it's not likely to break it any worse if it fails
<yharrow> ok
<etnt`> I've been googling, playing around with various config tools, I'm soon going mad...
<yharrow> restarting
<Nerf_Jihad> etnt`: you're on the air, what's your question?
<etnt`> Nerf_Jihad: I want to raise/lower windows with a keyboard shortcut
<etnt`> before 12.04 this was easy to configure, but now....grr...
<Nerf_Jihad> alt-f8 / alt-f9
<Nerf_Jihad> er, f9 / f10
<etnt`> Nerf_Jihad: nope, doesn't work
<Nerf_Jihad> do you have compiz installed?
<etnt`> note that I'm using gnome-classic
<yharrow> Nerf_Jihad: i purged nvidia-settings and nvidia-current
<Nerf_Jihad> yharrow: did you install the x64 driver?
<yharrow> Nerf_Jihad: what was the x64 link again?
<Nerf_Jihad> http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/45533
<ekaj> nerf do you know how to edit /etc/resolv.conf?
<Nerf_Jihad> ekaj: sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<etnt`> Nerf_Jihad: yes, I seem to have compiz installed
<yharrow> Nerf_Jihad: im gonna stop lightdm so brb
<yharrow> in 5 minutes anyway
<yharrow> its downloading
<ekaj> didnt work[ but thats
<ekaj> *thanks
<etnt`> Nerf_Jihad: I started out with gnome-shell but couldn't turn off autoraise of windows, so I went back to gnome-classic, but then I can't configure these keyboard shortcuts....
<Comics-Idees> server nemesis.irc.gr]
<ekaj> Ugh, good night, thanks for all your help!
<Nerf_Jihad> night
<yharrow> night
<Nerf_Jihad> etnt`: do you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed?
<yharrow> Nerf_Jihad:  brb stopping X and installing
<etnt`> Nerf_Jihad: nope
<Nerf_Jihad> installing that should provide a lot more customization
<etnt`> Nerf_Jihad: thx, installing...
<adrenaline_junky> hi
<Nerf_Jihad> adrenaline_junky: howdy. how can we help thee?
<aykoola> Hi guys! Question! The only way i can get 12.04 is sudo do-distro-upgrade. Is that going to leave any leftovers on my computer that would slow it down etc.? thanks!
<crizis> it likely won't slow down or anything
<Nerf_Jihad> aykoola: if you're lucky, the planets are in proper alignment, and you don't jinx it, it probably will perform as good or better than before
<crizis> AlanBell: if you want an easy "reinstall", you can just create new user account after ugrade, then you won't have any leftovers in your profile
<crizis> *aykoola
<etnt`> Nerf_Jihad: would that help turning off autoraise in the gnome-shell too ?
<aykoola> so it's no problem to upgrade using that command? :)
<Nerf_Jihad> autoraise?
<crizis> aykoola: on the desktop it's better to use graphical update-manager
<crizis> cli version should work though..
<Nerf_Jihad> aykoola: not usually, no. it's the default for good reason
<aykoola> Thank you! Would do it via update manager, but i don't get the notice and all my settings are correct :(
<aykoola> anyways, thank you, and see you after the upgrade!!!
<Nerf_Jihad> oh hey
<Nerf_Jihad> I have a question
<Nerf_Jihad> my box throws a fit every boot because the hard drives aren't configured properly to automount
<Nerf_Jihad> is there a silver bullet to autoconfig that, or do I have to go text-editing?
<littleTurtle> hey everyone! I'm on my Ubuntu 12.04 LTS livecd (mounted from USB through unetbootin). The reason why I'm here is because I cannot install to the disk: it already has four partitions. One of them is my primary, and two (count them) are filled with HP Recovery tools. Another one is labeled "SYSTEM" and I don't know exactly what it does, but it says "Boot" and "System Volume Information", as well as "bootmgr".
<littleTurtle> I was wondering if said SYSTEM partition sounds like a Ubuntu partition relic from an earlier installation.
<Nerf_Jihad> littleTurtle: the SYSTEM one is the windows 7 boot manager, it's only 100mb long and is needed for windows to not complain
<Gyro54> Does USB 3.0 work on 11.10?
<Nerf_Jihad> Gyro54: it should
<etnt`> Nerf_Jihad: yes, I if I move focus to a partly hidden window, it raises it self on-top of all other windows
<littleTurtle> thanks, Nerf_Jihad. so it's a useful one. then I really can't dual-boot at all on this machine without wiping the HP_TOOLS partition, right?
<Nerf_Jihad> etnt, so you want it to remain behind the other windows?
<etnt`> Nerf_Jihad: yes
<etnt`> Nerf_Jihad: as I always have had it...
<Nerf_Jihad> littleTurtle: HP_TOOLS is the OEM rescue partition that contains the necessary pieces to restore a factory image should you pooch the OS
<yharrow> Nerf_Jihad:  ok took a few minutes to figure how to route an error msg to a log via console
<Nerf_Jihad> etnt`: having never desired that functionality, I'm unsure of how to properly progress in helping you attain it. best of luck
<yharrow> but here is the error i got
<yharrow> ERROR: this .run file is intended for the
<yharrow> Linux-x86_64 platform, but you appear to be
<yharrow> running on Linux-x86.  Aborting installation.
<Gyro54> The 2.0 ports all work OK but if I plug into the 3.0 port it doesnt recognise the HD
<Nerf_Jihad> yharrow: what's uname -a say on that box?
<yharrow> Nerf_Jihad: so i just reinstalled x86_32
<yharrow> Nerf_Jihad: Linux NPCU 3.2.0-25-generic-pae #40-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 23 22:11:24 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<triad> Gyro54: HD , HDMI ?
<Gyro54> Triad: external HD usb 3.0
<Nerf_Jihad> yharrow: that's the box that has the problem, not the one with the fallback driver working?
<yharrow> the  box with intel working is the livecd
<yharrow> its the same box
<k_pnc> logout
<triad> Gyro54: what Ubuntu are you using ?
<Gyro54> triad: It works in the 2.0 ports but not in the 3.0?
<yharrow> this is the installed version
<yharrow> Nerf_Jihad:  glxinfo  now  = Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<yharrow> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<littleTurtle> Hmm.. Will converting C: into a logical partition do any harm to my configuration?
<Nerf_Jihad> littleTurtle: yes, massive damage
<triad> Gyro54: Look - http://askubuntu.com/questions/12139/does-ubuntu-support-usb-3-0 - some people talk there about your problem (i think) check it out - there are also some solutions...
<yharrow> :3 :) c:
<Gyro54> triad: 11.10
<Gyro54> triad: thanks
<littleTurtle> ... guess I'm installing Ubuntu on my portable hdd then, thanks! I'm  never buying one of these HP laptops again!
<yharrow> Nerf_Jihad:  thanks for all the hope so far
<Nerf_Jihad> yharrow: you don't have two computers, do you?
<yharrow> not usable
<Gyro54> littleTurtle: You can do it but my brain is too old to remember how I did it. I have a HP dual booing fine
<yharrow> Nerf_Jihad: my eepc screwn is smashed but if i get hdm to vga then i t may work
<yharrow> hdmi
<yharrow> since i got a tv and a hdmi/hdmi
<Nerf_Jihad> littleTurtle: you can safely nuke the HP_TOOLS partition, you just lose the safety net in case you pooch it completely
<yharrow> pooch meaning completely obliterate and destroy
<littleTurtle> Hmm.. I think I'll settle for the external hdd option, thanks for the opinions. I don't want to cause any excessive damage on this rig. Thanks for the help!
<Nerf_Jihad> pooch as in 'screw the pooch'
<littleTurtle> haha xD
<yharrow> u probably shouldnt
<yharrow> u dont know where that pooch has been
<yharrow> but man i have not herad that expression in a looong time
<Nerf_Jihad> alright... so I've run out of whiskey and would like to progress in Skyward Sword
<yharrow> Nerf_Jihad: xD
<yharrow> Nerf_Jihad:  u da man
<Nerf_Jihad> yharrow: your flattery gets you nowhere. I'm bailing for the night.
<yharrow> Nerf_Jihad:  i hope we meet again
<yharrow> Nerf_Jihad:  dude
<yharrow> Nerf_Jihad: >>
<yharrow> i wasnt trying to flatter u
<yharrow> *sigh*
<Nerf_Jihad> best of luck with your problem. the intel driver is the bare bones, built in driver for basic functionality. your GeForce 520MX is meant for the heavy lifting
<Nerf_Jihad> GeForce = NVIDIA = you need the proper driver for your kernel
<yharrow> Nerf_Jihad: thanks man. ill see if someone can help me get intel driver to work at the very least. NVIDIA seems like too much hassle at this point.
<yharrow> Nerf_Jihad: i appreciate everything
<Nerf_Jihad> uname -a tells you what kind of kernel you're running towards the end (i686)
<yharrow> cool
<Nerf_Jihad> but the error you gave me says that your installed OS is actually x86
<yharrow> i gues so
<Nerf_Jihad> which may or may not hamper your computer's usability
<yharrow> ok
<yharrow> so i should look for x64?
<Nerf_Jihad> if you have an external drive, you can move your /home/ folder to it and preserve all your settings and files
<Nerf_Jihad> then reinstall and move it back to restore your user data
<yharrow> how do i back up instlled package list
<Guest91844> koustubh
<Nerf_Jihad> there's a command for that, one moment
<Guest91844> 1542
<yharrow> ok
<Guest91844> 91844
<jolareen> I'm trying to make "Mutt" send me email when I get sms.. this is working, but I want to be able to read what it says in the sms.. this does not work but i've tried to make script but &1 does not work echo | mutt you@example.com -i "/var/spool/gammu/inbox/$1" -a "/var/spool/gammu/inbox/$1" -s "SMS Received"
<abhinavmehta> I want ScreenFlow for ubuntu…something which can record my Desktop+Audio nicely…preferably close to like ScreenFlow
<Nerf_Jihad> dpkg --get-selections >> installed.txt
<abhinavmehta> suggestiosn..?
<yharrow> thanks nerf
<Nerf_Jihad> dammit
<Nerf_Jihad> switching to vodka
<yharrow> xD
<abhinavmehta> anyone ScreenFlow for ubuntu..?
<Nerf_Jihad> abhinavmehta: you had to pick a hard to type name, didn't you?
<yharrow> wb dr_willis
<dr_willis> moo  ;)
<yharrow> xD
<abhinavmehta> Nerf_Jihad: nope..
<Nerf_Jihad> abhinavmehta: http://recordmydesktop.sourceforge.net/about.php
<dr_willis> at work so i may have to leave at any time.
<yharrow> Nerf_Jihad: it sounds like an indian name
<yharrow> dr_willis: okiedokes
<abhinavmehta> Nerf_Jihad: interesting..thnx
<tdhz77> Can the /media directory be shared over samba?
<Nerf_Jihad> yharrow: I'm sure it is. I'm just not used to typing indian names with a BAC > 0.2
<dr_willis> tdhz77:  yes.
<yharrow> lolol xD
<yharrow> Nerf_Jihad: u ok man?
<tdhz77> dr_willis thanks, but I can get access to /srv/samba/share as in the doc's online, but not /media. Any suggestions?
<Nerf_Jihad> yharrow: more and more the more I pour
<yharrow> Nerf_Jihad: heh xD
<dr_willis> tdhz77: ive added /media as a share in the smb.conf befor.
<jolareen> I'm trying to make "Mutt" send me email when I get sms.. this is working, but I want to be able to read what it says in the sms.. this does not work but i've tried to make script but &1 does not work echo | mutt you@example.com -i "/var/spool/gammu/inbox/$1" -a "/var/spool/gammu/inbox/$1" -s "SMS Received"
<yharrow> Nerf_Jihad: im too scared of alchohol to drink much but when i do its awsum
<tdhz77> dr_willis I have too, but I cannot access it through Windows.
<Nerf_Jihad> jolareen: the last part there is the important bit. you should be able to use regexps to grab the actual content from the incoming SMS
<yharrow> sooo anybody know how to install an intel driver?
<dr_willis> tdhz77:  cant access /media. or cant access the dirs under /media?
<Nerf_Jihad> yharrow: we've been over this, the intel driver isn't what you want
<yharrow> Nerf_Jihad: yes but i rather have something than nothing. right now i cant even run minecraft at more htna like 3fps
<yharrow> and in the live cd i get 30
<tdhz77> dr_willis At one point I had access to /media, but no access to the external hd attached @ /media/500
<Nerf_Jihad> the intel driver is already installed, though. it's what the computer uses when it can't use anything else
<Nerf_Jihad> purge the nvidia settings again and try that
<yharrow> Nerf_Jihad: then why does it say that GLX is missing
<yharrow> Nerf_Jihad: and minecraf crashes completely
<dr_willis> tdhz77:  the external will need proper permissions and ownership to be avvessable
<Nerf_Jihad> GLX is OpenGL, which is the high-end graphics libraries that're needed to make it look pretty
<yharrow> try what? to install intel agian?
<tdhz77> dr_willis I've chmod 777 and its NTFS, what else do I need to do?
<yharrow> Nerf_Jihad: in my box i cant even start minecraft i think immissing a library
<dr_willis> tdhz77:  you do not chmid ntfs
<tdhz77> dr_willis ok, thanks for that tip.
<dr_willis> mount it with the right options
<tdhz77> dr_willis here is my fstab
<Nerf_Jihad> yharrow: intel is already installed. sudo apt-get install freeglut3-dev
<tdhz77> media/500  ntfs   defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0  0
<yharrow> Nerf_Jihad: ok installd freeglut3-dev
<Nerf_Jihad> try running minecraft
<tdhz77> dr willis I named the devices using UUID throughblkid
<Choom> greetings
<Choom> what's the current gcc version in ubuntu server?
<dr_willis> tdhz77:  why not use ntgs-3g. and i think you want a diff.  dmask and fmask
<Choom> clang is also acceptable (and preferable)
<tdhz77> dr_willis, I forgot to mention I'm running server 12.04
<dr_willis> shouldent matter.
<yharrow> Nerf_Jihad:  org.lwjgl.LWJGLException: Could not init GLX
<tdhz77> dr_willis ok, do you know what the masks might need to be?
<dr_willis> ntfs-3g homepage has loads of examples
<dr_willis> 002 for masks i think
<yharrow> Nerf_Jihad:  when i install libgl1-mesa-swrast it works but its dead slow
<sage> Hello guys, I have this sound problem, whatever audio/video i play through any player.. there is constant disturbance (like a mosquito sound.) in the output.. this happened after i installed some updates via update manager (before it was completely perfect)
<sage> Hello guys, I have this sound problem, whatever audio/video i play through any player.. there is constant disturbance (like a mosquito sound.) in the output.. this happened after i installed some updates via update manager (before it was completely perfect)
<tdhz77> dr_willis, would a ext4 filesystem solve the problem?
<dr_willis> tdhz77: then you can use normal permissions . so yes
<Nerf_Jihad> yharrow: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<sage> anyone peeps ? i
<tdhz77> dr_willis As much as I would love to change now to ext4, I don't have the physical capacity to transfer data and format without data loss. I'm getting an error on boot now fsick Warning line 13 on fstab
<yharrow> Nerf_Jihad: did i tell you that I have an optimus card btw?
<sage> Hello guys, I have this sound problem, whatever audio/video i play through any player.. there is constant disturbance (like a mosquito sound.) in the output.. this happened after i installed some updates via update manager (before it was completely perfect)
<Nerf_Jihad> yharrow: don't see how that makes a difference, considering your hardware reports that it's got a GeForce 520MX
<StarryNight> i been using the 520 never had a problem
<Nerf_Jihad> sage: get your config in a paste, share with us the link
<Nerf_Jihad> yharrow: are you running on apple hardware?
<sage> whats command to do that Nerf_Jihad
<rymate1234> sage: sounds like a bug to me
<yharrow> Nerf_Jihad:  no im not
<yharrow> Nerf_Jihad:  its a samsung computer
<sage> it was all well before
<yharrow> Nerf_Jihad: ive installed nvidia current serveral times now
<Nerf_Jihad> alright, I give up
<Nerf_Jihad> me and my liquor are going elsewhere for the night
<kanliot> i think i need to increase the virtual desktop size in order to get multiple monitors to work side by side.  are there instructions on how to do this in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> kanliot:  never seen that needing tobe done. whats yiur video card/chips
<kanliot> amd 760
<kanliot> lubuntu
<dr_willis> The flgrx drivers may have some settings to enable their xinerama stuff.
<dr_willis> in the fglrx config tool. but i forget its name
<kanliot> i'm using open source drivers, they work great
<oCean> !afk > Nerf_Sleep
<ubottu> Nerf_Sleep, please see my private message
<dr_willis> that may be why you xant use multi-monitors......
<kanliot> i found an article on stack exhange on how to config xorg.conf
<kanliot> gonna try that, please wait here ;)
<dr_willis> but i was about to go get a soda......'  ;)
<kanliot> lolo
 * dr_willis takes his phone with him to go get a soda
<maciejjo> Hi, can i clear DNS cache in ubuntu?
<maciejjo> when i ping from my linksys router some address, it always returns correct ip
<tdhz77> dr_willis I'm going to reinstall ubuntu server should i install samba after install or use the option to install samba from disc?
<maciejjo> but from ubuntu machine connected to it, dig returns old NS
<maciejjo> but somwhere online i read that ubuntu doesn't cache dns records
<hateball> maciejjo: is this on 12.04 ?
<hateball> maciejjo: since in 12.04, dnsmasq has been added as a default
<maciejjo> yes
<maciejjo> its 12.04
<dr_willis> tdhz77:  i dont see how either way would matter in  relation to your problem
<dr_willis> !info dnsmasq
<ubottu> dnsmasq (source: dnsmasq): Small caching DNS proxy and DHCP/TFTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.59-4 (precise), package size 15 kB, installed size 117 kB
<denova> Hello,everybody!this is my first time to use Utunbu and Xchat.
<rymate1234> Cool
<crizis> Utumbu :D
<tdhz77> dr_willis I've been trying to fix this for about 8 hours now. Hopefully I can start from scratch and things will work.
<rymate1234> Liking it?
<rymate1234> :)
<Guest45447> /nick nick
<dr_willis> tdhz77:  get what going? if you mount the ntfs witht he right options. then they would be  accessable from the samba shares
<Guest45447> nick nick
<rymate1234> Lol guest
<tdhz77> dr_willis I changed my fstab to reflect what was on the ubuntu documentation. I then was getting a username and password prompt. I enter the user/pass, but windows said I didn't have permission.
<fidel> Guest76433: /nick NEWNICKNAME
<hateball> maciejjo: well it shouldnt normally be a problem, since dnsmasq uses TTL like it should, but if you've just changed the IP I guess it can be annoying
<dr_willis>  /nick Bill_Gates_
<dr_willis> tdhz77:  you did give the user on linux a samba password with 'sudo smbpasswd -a THEUSERNAME' ?
<one> anyone know best way to import fonts to LibreOffice Writer?
<crizis> one: you can just click on any .ttf font from the file manager
<crizis> one: this opens it in font viewer, where you can click install
<crizis> one: restart libre and it's available there
<nlici> Hi All !i have brother printer dcp-165 c.I found the drivers through synptic .When i send the document to pinter it shows receiving data but it is not printing what can be the problem ?before i had this problem as well when the printer was connected with usb cable it was doing the same problem with the printers but when  connected it by the wireless it worked but now i have to change it to brother again please help me
<tdhz77> dr_willis no :(
<dr_willis> tdhz77:  then i think only guest shares would work for the,
<dr_willis> the user
<maciejjo> hm, restarting dnsmasq doesnt seem to help, one in 5 times using dig i get the correct record
<dr_willis> tdhz77:  i also normally edi thte smb.conf and enable the homes share.
<tdhz77> dr_willis I think that would explain why I could access /srv/samba/share, but not /media?
<hateball> maciejjo: you could try commenting out dnsmasq completely as well... to see if that solves your problem
<Wavelight_> hello
<nlici> how can i open rpm file?
<dr_willis> tdhz77:  you said you could access /media  but not  /media/externaldrive
<dr_willis> nlici:  why do you need to/
<nlici> Hi All !i have brother printer dcp-165 c.I found the drivers through synptic .When i send the document to pinter it shows receiving data but it is not printing what can be the problem ?before i had this problem as well when the printer was connected with usb cable it was doing the same problem with the printers but when  connected it by the wireless it worked but now i have to change it to brother again please help me
<nlici> andhow can i open rpm file?
<hateball> !alien | nlici
<ubottu> nlici: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<dr_willis> you normally dont use rpms on ubuntu
<DJones> !rpm | nlici
<tdhz77> dr_willis at one point I had access to /media, but after editing and trying to fix the problem. I lost accessability to /media too.
<railsraider> i wanna change a line in a file with sed, first line i grab via grep, line to replace i awk  a text file making it one line how can i do hat
<nlici> i see but i got it from brother.co.il
<dr_willis> tdhz77:  sometimes it just pays to break dowen and read the samba book ;) in the samba-doc package theres like 3 books that get instlled to /usr/share/docs i think
<nlici> it is a secure site
<dr_willis> nlici:  see if they have a .deb and its possible the driver/thing is allreeady in the repos.
<tdhz77> dr_willis so you are right. I had access to /media and at one point I had access to my shares. "/media/500/files" I installed webadmin and have been doomed ever since.
 * dr_willis is not sure what a secure site has to do with it...
<dr_willis> tdhz77:  webmin is.. well... bad.
<nlici> no i mean it was written that it can be quit dangerous
<tdhz77> dr_willis Ya, I've concluded the same. :)
<nlici> thats why i tought mybe un known source
<dr_willis> nlici:  yes.. using RPMS on a DEB based system - is not a good idea
<rymate1234> Webmin ftw
<nlici> ok i will check again
<nlici> but what makes the problem so that i can not able to print
<nlici> ?
<dr_willis> like putting gasoline in a diesle engine,. :)
<dr_willis> nlici:  no idea on the pinter.. we been distracted by your other questions.. ;P
<dr_willis> nlici:  this printer attatcched via usb you said? or networked?
<nlici> usb
<dr_willis> i would try configreuing it via the cups web interface and checking the logs.
<tdhz77> dr_willis I've reinstalled ubuserv. Do you think if I ignored fstab and just manually mounted I could see if it was the fstab was the root of the problem?
<dr_willis>  http://localhost:631   for cups printer config interface
<ibra> hi
<dr_willis> tdhz77:  if you mount the drive with the right options.  using fstab or not wouldent matter
<dr_willis>  or was 631for swat? I get confused in my old age
<dr_willis> nlici:  for my brother printer - cups showed several drivers i could use. i went down the list and tried them all untill i found one that worked for me. My printer is networked however.
<Wavelight_> I wanna install a Ubuntu server on a tape drive or on a driver after configuration to secure FIZICAL protection to write, is this possbile ?
<dr_willis> so its a bit more complex
<Spear> <>
<lotuspsychje> im looking for an rss reader that can show new feeds to popup automaticly
<dr_willis> i wonder if conky can do that.. it can do most everything else.
<dr_willis> they wouldent popup however.
<dr_willis> be neat to have a tickertape of rss feeds at the bottom of the screen
<lotuspsychje> i tryed many, would be very interesting indeed like in notification area or something
<sage> Hello guys, I have this sound problem, whatever audio/video i play through any player.. there is constant disturbance (like a mosquito sound.) in the output.. this happened after i installed some updates via update manager (before it was completely perfect)
 * dr_willis rembers his G15 keybords lcd screen allready does that......
<lotuspsychje> lol you got a keyboard showing rss?
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  yep. G15 - has a little LCD screen - can show differnt info via applets
<lotuspsychje> sage:player online?
<GerardM-> how do I install a new keyboard method .. for the Batak script ??
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis:cool!
<vampirnata> anyone know if conky can behave similar to top in console?
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  they did have a fancy keybord that had a lcd that could actually play videos and stuff  on its lcd. but thats not been avail for ages.
<vampirnata> at the moment conky spits out a new report every second instead of refreshing
<dr_willis> so conky has a rss feed feature?
<GerardM-> I have a .keylayout file
<monokrome> Hello. I am trying to use a different window manager, but this particular window manager is in ~/bin/dwm. Is it possible to use the home directory (~) in a .desktop file?
<sage> lotuspsychje,  no, i am using VLC
<vampirnata> dr_willis: what do you mean?
<dr_willis> monokrome:   that dir should be in the edefault path if it exists.
<monokrome> dr_willis: It's my home directory.
<vampirnata> dr_willis: if you run top in a console it refreshes stats, conky doesn't
<dr_willis> conky should refresh in real time  also.
<lotuspsychje> sage:maybe an update changed something on audio driver?
<dr_willis> setable via its configs.
<vampirnata> it is refreshing but on a new bunch of lines
<sage> yes lotuspsychje what should i do
<dr_willis> new bunch of lines?  Err.  you are using conky as a cli app and watching its clli output?
<vampirnata> yes
<sage> reconfigure the whole audio thingy ?
<dr_willis> i always watch it on the desktop :)
<vampirnata> and i know it's meant as a X app :)
<dr_willis> htop is nicer then top also in most ways
<lotuspsychje> sage:im not sure, try to look into /var/logs if you find any error for audio
<vampirnata> but i'm running headless
<Wavelight_> can anyone tell me if I can install Ubuntu Server and than PHISICALLY protect the hard disck against any other erite ?
<Wavelight_> write?
<Wavelight_> the ssd have that option, to turn off writing by hardware means?
<dr_willis> Wavelight_:  the use of a read only / has been ongoing 'goal' by many distro makers and other devs. Im not sure its totally possible at this time
<vampirnata> dr_willis: htop works better. thanks :)
<dr_willis> i think its part of the  reason the move to using /run/ was done in  12/04
<dr_willis> 12.04
<dr_willis> htop is nice
<Wavelight_> I can install Ubuntu Server on a regular hdd and than open the hdd and modify it-s hardware to make sure it can only write
<tdhz77> dr_willis I hope these people get paid for writing this type of in depth documentation.
<Wavelight_> I don-t think it-s such a big thing
<dr_willis> tdhz77:  th samba doc package you mean docs?
<dr_willis> Wavelight_:  aparently it is..
<dr_willis> you can set up differnt partitions and have parts of / read only.
<tdhz77> dr_willis indeed.
<Wavelight_> to get PHISICAL protection against any data change
<dr_willis> tdhz77:  i think 3 of the books were comercial books at one time.
<lotuspsychje> sage:try to pastebin the error here in channel
<sage> ok lotuspsychje
<Wavelight_> I understand, but that is just a virtual protection against writing a file
<sage> lotuspsychje, there are plenty of logs in here.. which one should i put on pastebin
<aykoola> hi! me again! it works perfectly!!!!! upgrade worked! but i have a question! i enabled the hide launcher in unity and set the upper left corner to be a sensitive spot, but it laggs very much. any way that can be fixed? TY!
<lotuspsychje> sage:try to find anything relevant of audio errors
<Wavelight_> if someone hacks into the system it would be very easy to take the write protection off
<Arash> hi :)
<tdhz77> dr_willis Thank you! All is good in the world.
<dr_willis> Wavelight_: 'very easy' is  bit paranoid.
<lotuspsychje> Wavelight_:encrypt the whole drive
<Arash> !user
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<dr_willis> tdhz77:  i see people asking how to share ntfs every so often.. i never can rember the right options
<Arash> !chat ubottu
<tdhz77> UUID=X mount point ntfs defaults 0 0 :) Now you know.
<dr_willis> tdhz77:  you could post a question on askubuntu.com and answer ityourself :) so its easier to find thee exact options tht worked
<dr_willis> err.. ntfs is  read only by default..
<lotuspsychje> !info pysdm
<ubottu> pysdm (source: pysdm): Graphical Storage Device Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-0ubuntu3 (precise), package size 28 kB, installed size 292 kB
<Wavelight_> hmmm, maybe I am old fashin type but I think there is nothing wrong in being 100% sure that NOWBODY could ever reach into the router to make modifications
<dr_willis> Wavelight_:  'router' ? or a pc?
<tdhz77> dr_willis Will do.
<lotuspsychje> Wavelight_:i think paranoid is good thing these days
 * dr_willis think its getting away from ubuntu support related.. ;)
<Wavelight_> router
<dr_willis> ollo you msg everyone that uses the word 'away'  ?
<Wavelight_> you don-t have any friend who is using this kind of protection?
<lotuspsychje> Wavelight_you could install security stuff for ubuntu for intruders not access your hd
<lotuspsychje> Wavelight_:iptables,snort,encryption
<rubik> Hello, anyone using ubuntu on a thinkpad x1 ? I'm having a problem with the battery. Suppose to be rated around 4 hours of usage. I am getting less than an hour and the battery indicator is jumping all over the place
<Wavelight_> I understand, but are they 100% safe?
<dr_willis> Wavelight_:   routeeres would still keep  some stuff writeable in ram i imagine. as a ram disk. but routers are special  cases..
<dr_willis> Nothing is  100% safe
<railsraider> can anyone please help with sed? i need to replace a variable content with another variable content sed -e  's/"$CURRENT_SERVERS_IN_NAGIOS"/"$NEW_SERVERS"/' hostgroups.cfg
<tdhz77> dr_willis What's sad about 8 hours ago, I had everything working. I was trying to be lazy by installing webadmin and got burned.
<dr_willis> tdhz77:  youmean 'webmin' ?
<tdhz77> dr_willis yes, it's getting late.
<dr_willis> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Wavelight_> I understand that you can write something in the ram, but my purpose is to ensure that after a reboot the router will be 100% spyware clean
<dr_willis> tdhz77:  check out 'ebox' sometime if you wnt a web config tool
<profiler1982> gnome shell or unity 5.0?????
<Wavelight_> is there some king of software like deep freez for the Ubuntu Server?
<railsraider> i got it
<dontknow> Wavelight_, i don't think so
<dr_willis> if you lock down things so hard. that you cant update the system for security issues... is it  more or less secure?
<lotuspsychje> Wavelight_:when you are targeted, nothing can help you
<tdhz77> dr_willis I'm just trying to learn about servers/networking. ebox will be next.
<lotuspsychje> Wavelight_:but you can make it very hard for intruders though
<tdhz77> dr_willis thanks again for pointing me in the right direction. Cheers!
<Wavelight_> thank you so much, I apreciate your answers
<dr_willis> tdhz77:  take care.
<Wavelight_> from your point of view a dedicated router ( in plastic ) is safer than a linux distribution ?
<dr_willis> most of  them are specialized linux disrtubitions
<lotuspsychje> Wavelight_:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/Features
<Wavelight_> you mean like a single flopy linux distribution ?
<T3X> How do i check if a software dependencies all installed and ready to use?
<dr_willis> i recall seeing some routers having a few gb of flash befor,
<dr_willis> there  are linux-router-project disrtos out there.  some are flashable to real routers
<lotuspsychje> Wavelight_:https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/security.html
<Arash> how to kill a process ?
<dr_willis> Arash:  kill, xkill, killall   depends on your needs
<Arash> for example
<Arash> killing pidgin
<Arash> how can I do that ?
<dr_willis> killall pidgin
<dr_willis> or run xkill and click itts window
<Arash> hmm
<Arash> what does kill do ?
<dr_willis> see 'man kill'
<Arash> !kill
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dr_willis> kills a process by its pid.
<Arash> how can I get PIDs ?
<dr_willis> ps command...
<dr_willis> see 'man ps' ;)
<dr_willis> ps ax | grep appname    normally is what i use
<Arash> !man ps
<dr_willis> man is a bash command.. not  a bot triggrr
<Arash> ok ty ;)
<dontknow> look at this https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=MShbP3OpASA#t=2997s
<DJones> dontknow: Is there any reason you've posted that in the channel?
<dontknow> DJones, it is funny
<Wheemp> Anyone alive that got experiance in installing from a USB to a computer without a CD/DVD-Rom?.. getting error on drivers for CD so it exits the installation
<DJones> dontknow: Its not Ubuntu support related though, please stay on topic
<dr_willis> Wheemp:  what ubuntu did you put on the usb, and how did you put it on there
<Wheemp> dr_willis: ubuntu server edition, with alot of different iso to usb programs
<dr_willis> the usb basically emulates a cd. so the installer sees it as  cd. I recall there being issues with the server iso installing from USB.
<dr_willis> desktop iso  did not have tghe same issue.
<dr_willis> but i thought that got fixed in 12.04
<Wheemp> dr_willis: Ah, do you know what the differance between server/desktop edition is? i guess you can skip the gnome/kde etc in desktop installation to?
<dr_willis> i just use desktop
<Wheemp> I can get it to run atleast, just asks for the CD drivers and when i say i don't have any it just errors. IE it doesn't start to download files from network, just for them over CD
<fidel> Wheemp: you cant unselect i.e. kde/gnome in the normal install process
<fidel> you can for sure remove them afterwards
<Wheemp> fidel: Ok, just wipe em after installation then..
<fidel> yep
<fidel> while server install itself ends up with more pre-selecting and then installing
<Wheemp> Normaly use Debian server installations but i thought i'd try Ubuntu on one server, apparently they are faster with pack updates
<fidel> they are faster with package updates?
<Wheemp> But i've been trying to get it installed for 2 days now.. and i just get that shitty error
<fidel> depends when and with what you compare it debian-.wise or am i wrong?
<fidel> Wheemp: what error?
<Wheemp> fidel: that it can't install the OS because it has no CD-ROM drivers
<fidel> ?
<Wheemp> fidel: what?
<fidel> install it from usb then
<fidel> i dont understand your problem/issue
<Wheemp> fidel: i can't because it needs a CD-ROM to read files from, i can't get it to retrive files from network
<fidel> !details > Wheemp
<ubottu> Wheemp, please see my private message
<Wheemp> fidel: ?
<Wheemp> fidel: i explained it twice.. scroll up.
<Wheemp> fidel: even got an answer that it was problems with server versions and USB installations
<Wheemp> fidel: so whats your point?
<fidel> well - then everything is great - ignore my question
<Wavelight_> <dr_willis> So, I think it would be harder to modify a hdd to make it read only, but is there a way to make a bootable cd with an already configured Ubuntu Server ?
<fidel> Wheemp: i was trying to help - therefor understand your issue - which would need a short resume. but ignore that now ;)
<Wavelight_> I mean to run the server with the live cd only
<Wheemp> fidel: which iso to usb program is recommended?
<__Alex_> Wheemp: On Windows or Ubuntu?
<Wheemp> __Alex_: Windows
<__Alex_> Wheemp: google pendrivelinux, they have a good one
<Wheemp> __Alex_: ok, tried a few this weekend but none worked apparently
<deepspeed> There are only 3 decent programs for putting linux on usb's.
<Wheemp> deepspeed: and those are?
<deepspeed> The Universal USB Creator, the LiLi (Linux Live) creator, and Unetbootin, which is for linux, not windows.
<deepspeed> the first two are windows.
<Wheemp> Unetbootin got a windows version to..
<__Alex_> Wheemp: deepspeed: Unetbootin has a windows port.
<Wheemp> Tried those 3
<deepspeed> I have all three.  I've had success and problems with all theree
<deepspeed> None is better than the other, imo, but each has its own features.
<Wheemp> but i'll try with unversal usb creator again and the desktop version
<__Alex_> Wheemp: Does your BIOS support USB booting?
<geirha> Wheemp: Did you try to follow the instructions on Ubuntu's download page?
<deepspeed> Did you make sure you changed your boot order in BIOS?
<Wheemp> Yes/Yes, the problem is not getting the installation to start, problem is that it asks for CD/DVD-ROM drivers which i don't have
<Wheemp> So when i choose NO it says "installation failed, can't retrive files"
<Wheemp> If i say yes i need to prove it with drivers from floppy
<deepspeed> wait.. so the distro installer works, but won't install cuz it asks for drivers?
<Wheemp> provide
<Wheemp> deepspeed: Yes
<deepspeed> derp..
<Wheemp> I don't have a floppy nor a CD/DVD-Rock
<deepspeed> idk, dude.  I'm just a hacker, not tech support :D
<Wheemp> its a rack server with a RAID 6 installation of 5 hdds
<deepspeed> and that's a new one on me.
<Wheemp> its connected to a DHCP connection which i've tried from the Intel boot selection within the NICs
<Wheemp> So there is nothing wrong there, if it tries to get files over internet it will be able to
<Wheemp> just that it blabs about that shitty CD-ROM
<Wheemp> "we can't detect a CD-ROM"
<Wheemp> no shit.. there is none
<deepspeed> Did you check the checksum after you installed the iso to make sure it isn't corrupted?
<Wheemp> deepspeed: I've done it 20 times..
<Wheemp> and yes, no errors in checksum
<deepspeed> just checking.
<Wheemp> or 40 maybe
<alambra> v
<deepspeed> I'm bad about not looking at checksums until stuff doesn't work lol
<Wheemp> and i don't feel like setting up a server for a netinstall when its for 1-2 servers..
<__Alex_> Wheemp: i know i might sound like an ubuntu traitor, but you should try Debian, which is older, more stable, and better for servers. Maybe it's an ubuntu specific prolem
<Wheemp> haven't tried the desktop installation though..
<Wheemp> __Alex_: i normaly use Debian
<Wheemp> thought i'd use Ubuntu because its recommended by everyone
<Wheemp> But it looks like i have to ditch that idea..
<deepspeed> Maybe try bodhi linux or an offshoot of sorts.  Lots of them are beginning to impress me.
<Wheemp> deepspeed: Was setting up a new webserver so i thought i'd use ubuntu on that one..
<jiohdi> bodhi is 32bit and based on lucid if that matters, but its great for netbooks
<Wheemp> but i'll go back to debian.. already got 40 servers running with that so i'll keep on using things i know how it works.. :P
<theadmin> Wheemp: Ubuntu's mostly a desktop distro.
<Wheemp> theadmin: thought the server installation was for servers..
<Wheemp> or is it just a cool name to use?
<theadmin> Wheemp: Well, yeah, it's not like the repos are any different. Just the set of preinstalled packages differs, that's all
<Wheemp> theadmin: Ok so its a server installation recommended for desktops?
<__Alex_> Lol
<deepspeed> I see.  I mentioned bodhi because it's a ubuntu 10.04 base, and will probably be a little easier on your system, and more stable, but it might take a little customizing for what you're wanting.  It's mostly a desktop distro.
<Comics-Idees> hi
<deepspeed> hi
<theadmin> Wheemp: Um... wut? It's just an Ubuntu without the GUI and with various software that's likely to be present on servers.
<Comics-Idees> Is there any ebook to learn cli commands for ubuntu??
<Wheemp> Nods, i don't use linux for desktops atm, can't get it to work with the programs i need just jet..
<Wheemp> yet
<deepspeed> Comics-Idees, google
<theadmin> Comics-Idees: "man intro" for starters.
<deepspeed> Wheemp, what programs are those?
<Comics-Idees> theadmin man intro is a cli command? or an ebook
<deepspeed> it's a cli command
<Wheemp> deepspeed: Flash/Silverlight/html5
<theadmin> Comics-Idees: "man" is a command, short for MANual. "intro" is the manual page to read.
<one> is there a better word processor for ubuntu than OfficeLibre??
<deepspeed> hmm, idk much abt html5, but I know flash works great on my linux distro.
<Comics-Idees> thanks
<__Alex_> Comics-Idees: Or go to youtube and search "UNIX Terminal tutorial", or something like that
<deepspeed> one, there is openoffice.org
<theadmin> Wheemp: Flash is available for Linux, there is Moonlight, and HTML 5 is... uh... It's just a web markup thingy, not a program.
<one> thanks deep
<deepspeed> it's a more full suite, but bulkier
<one> can I import custom fonts?
<__Alex_> one: Yes
<Wheemp> theadmin: moonlight can't handle DRM/WideVine
<theadmin> one: Sure, just copy them over to, uh, /usr/share/fonts/TTF
<deepspeed> I think so.  It's almost identical to micro$oft office.
<jiohdi> one, yes, just drop them into a home folder called .fonts
<deepspeed> plus some extra awesomeness
<one> excellent
<jiohdi> or does that not work any more?
<Comics-Idees> thanksserve
<theadmin> There's almost no difference between Open- and Libreoffice, except the fact that LibreOffice has cleaner code => faster
<theadmin> LO is an OO fork
<theadmin> So
<deepspeed> I thought it was lighter on some of the features, theadmin
<theadmin> deepspeed: Not really... It has everything OpenOffice has, even more cool stuff
<__Alex_> How about KOffice?
<theadmin> __Alex_: You mean Calligra.
<deepspeed> ah.  I haven't used oo.org in a few years now.  Have never seen them side by side to know.
<theadmin> It's fine, but has no format support for exporting except ODT
<MonkeyDust> deepspeed  http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2011/04/oracle-gives-up-on-ooo-after-community-forks-the-project/
<theadmin> Err, ODF
<vvompy> hi, is somebody familiar with encrypted partitions? I encrypted a partition a year ago and I somehow remember that I had to type in a password and I forgot that password (which I used to decrypt the partition within nautilus), but I wrote down a longer password which I created during the generation of the partition because I thought that one was the relevant one. Do I have the chance to open that partition again?
<__Alex_> vvompy: Nope, unless you are a cryptologist
<deepspeed> nice link
<d8bhatta> Hello, how can I configure .peb file so that I can login into the server without using peb key, now i am logiing like ssh -i serverfile.pef user@server
<MonkeyDust> d8bhatta  bypassing security is not or not well supported here
<dr_willis> hmm.. never done it that way,. i just generagte a key and ssh-copy-id servername :) so i  can login without needing to entgter a passord
<dr_willis> never even heard of a .peb key. ;)  dident mean .pub ?
<deepspeed> I thought .deb at first, but then was like waitwut...
<d8bhatta>  dr_willis: ye..its like .pub, client provided me the file
<vvompy> __Alex_: So can you give me an overview how the procedure is? For what are the different passwords and what is this actual keyfile?
<d8bhatta> dr_willis: how you are doing the stuff for you, is it like copying .pub file into something like id_rsa.pub?
<dr_willis> the pub key lets him login to your server  dont it.. you sort of asked how to do the revrese
<hroi> hello
<deepspeed> hi
<hroi> Im looking for a "data"-server or ehm  nas-storage server I can run on top of my ubuntu
<dr_willis> d8bhatta:  on my client i just do a ssh-keygen, then ssh-copy-id user@server.com   then login that one time..    then after that i dont need to enter pasword
<hroi> does anyone know of such a package for ubuntu?
<dr_willis> nas devices can share files differnt ways, nfs, ftp, samba, ssh
<dr_willis> depends on what you want accessing the data and how.
<dr_willis> windows shares = samba
<__Alex_> vvompy: When encrypting a partition, you can use a keyfile or a passphrase or both for the encryption, If you chose both, then both have to be available.
<__Alex_> vvompy: It's like putting locks on a door
<__Alex_> vvompy: you need all the keys
<Anomie211> Can anyone help me get the Canon iR3300 printer working? I've downloaded the .PPD file from the canon website and ran that. Which lets me print sometimes (but most of the time it does nothing), but takes AGES to go through, tells me theres no toner, etc...?
<d8bhatta> dr_willis: are you keeping .pub file into ~/.ssh/ folder?
<d8bhatta> and the login
<d8bhatta> then
<MonkeyDust> hroi  i use my old remote pc for storage, no extra software needed
<dr_willis> d8bhatta:  i dont manually mess with them. ssh-copy-id puts them in thee right place in .ssh for me. so im not sure where they are going'
<dr_willis> Anomie211:  check the forums and askubuntu.com yet about that printer? could be some known issues/ and work arounds.
<dr_willis> i wont buy canon any more. gave away my canon printer last month.
<hroi> Monkey, yeb,  just looking for something easy to maintain, looking to share 8TB of space
<jneko> man
<jneko> I realy love
<jneko> Ubuntu
<bobbobbio> me too
<bobbobbio> its just like this
<jneko> it's so amazing
<bobbobbio> overwhelming feeling
<jneko> of joy
<theadmin> hroi: Have you checked Owncloud? It's like Dropbox, but you can host it yourself.
<bobbobbio> I just like can't describe
<bobbobbio> my love for it
<hroi> theadmin:  hmm, no havent, will look
<oCean> bobbobbio: do you have a technical question? Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<dr_willis> i think we have  a duo of spam bots.
<theadmin> hroi: http://owncloud.org/
<d8bhatta>  dr_willis: ok, are you using the command like ssh-copy-id  -i  publicfile.pub user@servere.com
<MonkeyDust> hroi  this is almost two years old, but lay be useful http://www.sohoadvisers.com/tutorials/ubuntu-linux/create-a-nas-using-ubuntu-linux
<hroi> theadmin:  thanks, looks promising for other things Im working on,
<MonkeyDust> may*
<dr_willis> d8bhatta:  i just uae ssh-copy-id user@server
<hroi> theadmin: does it have a windows client?
<dr_willis> im using the  simpelist case.
<hroi> theadmin:  to share with windows home users?
<theadmin> hroi: It's web-based. You can also mount it as WebDAV.
<theadmin> hroi: So yes, it has a "Windows client", you could say.
<d8bhatta> dr_willis: then how you are referening the pub file provided by your client?
<hroi> theadmin:  very nice :)
<dr_willis> d8bhatta:  i dont need to. its using the files i generated with ssh-keygen
<hroi> MonkeyDust: thanks,
<dr_willis> d8bhatta:  so im guessing its using my default .ssh/whatever.pub file
<MonkeyDust> hroi  mind: don't use webmin
<dr_willis> d8bhatta:  it then uses the password that one/first time to verify its me. and puts the pub in the files on the right place on the server
<d8bhatta> dr_willis: keygen generates pub files based on your computer, you can give this pub file to other so that they can access your server, But here my case is I am provided with .pub file and have to use it in the way that I can login into the server without referencing the file name all the time
<dr_willis> d8bhatta:  im rereading that.. and it looks like somthings backwards to me.. but im not a ssh expert
<dr_willis> the pub key is made by the client.. and   ssent to the server..
<Duality> hi how do i copy the contents of a folder rather then the folder ?
<dr_willis> you dont give the pub key to someone so they can get INTO your server.. (or am i confused?)
<nsadmin> I'm pretty sure the pub key and the priv key are generated at the same time... how can it be otherwise?
<dr_willis> right the pub key is used by the server to verify the privite key..
 * dr_willis  has been at work for 8 hrs... so im getting muddled
<nsadmin> then you append the pub key (which is in asc form) to the remote's authorized_keys
<dr_willis> the 'remote' is the server you are connecting To,'
<nsadmin> that should do it as far as ssh
<nsadmin> yes
<nsadmin> or the whatever you're connecting to
<dr_willis> which is in the users .ssh  dir normally
<nsadmin> also yes
<dr_willis> so.. now i forget the original question... ;)
<dr_willis> and its time for me to leave work. so i will be back =in an hr or 2
<d8bhatta> dr_willis:  :) original question is:  i am provided .pub key so I am login into  the remote server with the command ssh -i file.pub user@server.com ....each time I have to do this, I want to set the provided pub key into my local in the way that from the next time I don't have to reference the pub to login into the server. I hope this helps.
<jagginess> hi
<jagginess> using textual install (alternate)-- dam thing froze when trying to rerun the partitioner (already was on the grub-install step-- and wanted to add a partition) :/
<jagginess> :(
<bris_> hi
<oCean> d8bhatta: a pub key is used to verify your private key. This pub key needs to reside on the machine you are connecting to. So there is actually nothing you can do with a received pub key, other than give access to your machine to the person owning the private key to that pub key
<oCean> still with me? :-)
<d8bhatta> oCean: yes I am with yo
<DarkStar1> what's the name of the default window manager on 12.04 I need to gksu a terminal
<DarkStar1> not a terminal a admin window to copy around some files
<theadmin> DarkStar1: "window manager" would be Compiz.
<theadmin> DarkStar1: File manager though? Still Nautilus.
<d8bhatta> oCean: we can also login into that server using the provided .pub key with the command I types above i.e. ssh -i theFile.pub user@server
<d8bhatta> login into that server from local machine
<yharrow> my intel card is unbrearably slow iand i cant figure out why
<yharrow> can someone help
<theadmin> yharrow: Because it's an Intel card?
<theadmin> yharrow: They're not too great on 3D or acceleration or anything :/
<yharrow> theadmin it was much faste rin the livecd
<wasanzy> hi
<DarkStar1> theadmin: Ok. thx
<yharrow> it was much faster in the livecd
<yharrow> and now i messed with drivers
<yharrow> it sucks
<theadmin> yharrow: Hm well, "unmess" with them then.
<oCean> d8bhatta: to me, that makes no sense. That would mean you can log in in ANY server you want, since the pub key has nothing to do with the other server
<yharrow> i have no idea how
<theadmin> yharrow: You can disable the propretiary drivers in the same app you enable them in, jockey-gtk
<yharrow> thre are none
<vampirnata> why are you messing with the drivers if you clearly don't understand
<yharrow> vampirnata: i have 2 cards
<yharrow> vampirnata: i was trying to get the nvidia to work inow i just give up on it
<theadmin> yharrow: Well, just do the reverse of whatever you did.
<yharrow> vampirnata: i want at least my intel back
<yharrow> theadmin: i uninstalled them all
<vampirnata> what i don't understand is why you didn't boot the live cd and install the system from the livecd.
<yharrow> i did
<yharrow> but then i installed driveers
<vampirnata> why
<theadmin> !info xorg-video-intel | yharrow
<ubottu> yharrow: Package xorg-video-intel does not exist in precise
<d8bhatta> oCean:  if that would not make any sense to you, I have questionb, why the ssh doesn't work without mentioning pub key in the command?
<yharrow> for my second card
<theadmin> ...huh?
<vampirnata> but you said it was fine in the livecd
<yharrow> !info xserver-xorg-video-intel
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-intel (source: xserver-xorg-video-intel): X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.17.0-1ubuntu4 (precise), package size 234 kB, installed size 917 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<theadmin> yharrow: Well this. Install that.
<yharrow> theadmin:  i did
<theadmin> yharrow: With "lsmod | grep intel", do you get any output?
<yharrow> yes
<Gyges> yharrow, i have two cards ,too
<theadmin> Hm okay, so the driver works fine allright
<yharrow> yes
<yharrow> but its slow as slog
 * Gyges (composite?)
<theadmin> yharrow: If it was fast before and this is a relatively new install, it'd be simplier to just reinstall, no?
<vampirnata> i agree
<wasanzy> I am trying to enable dual monitor in my ubuntu 12.04 but when I run sudo amdcccle and chose Multi-display desktop in the Multi-Display tab, and click apply, I get this error and the luncher disappears
<wasanzy> Error: http://pastebin.com/3DHfF686
<yharrow> *sigh oh well guess I will do tht then
<Wavelight_> sorry for asking it again, but someone please tell me if I can make a live cd from an already installed Ubuntu Server ?
<oCean> d8bhatta: the "pub" key you received is probably a private key.
<Wavelight_> thnak you
<vampirnata> you could have done this already :)
<Wavelight_> thank you, sorry
<MonkeyDust> yharrow  nvidia doesnt like linux and linus torvalds hates them for it
<yharrow> i dont want to lose all my ppas
<yharrow> and pacakges
<wasanzy> please help me out
<vampirnata> sometimes a reinstall is just the quickest route
<oCean> d8bhatta: from the man ssh page "-i    Selects a file from which the identity (private key)"
<jagginess> ns hes still here lol
<vampirnata> yharrow: you've been shown how to backup your packages
<yharrow> i spent alot of time instelling stuff
<yharrow> and finding ppas
<yharrow> vampirnata: but that covers ppas too?
<yharrow> i mean the source
<vampirnata> you can back up your home
<vampirnata> and the installed packages
<yharrow> vampir home its own partition but finding sources takes time
<vampirnata> if you've downloaded source you can back those up too
<paul_uk> hey all, can anyone recommend a remmina rdp replacement?  It works once and then subsequent logins it just shows a blank screen.  Also KRDC just sucks.
<theadmin> yharrow: Backup /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*, /etc/apt/sources.list and the dpkg database (see !clone), then restore them in that order.
<yharrow> vamp all those ppa s that i added
<theadmin> paul_uk: Vinagre?
<yharrow> theadmin: thats just sources i dont thikn ppa is listed there
<jagginess> paul_uk: freerdp
<theadmin> yharrow: Uh, no, PPAs are an APT source.
<jagginess> paul_uk: but i dont know if theres a gui front end
<d8bhatta> oCean: you caught me...ye its private file..appreciated!
<jagginess> (or xfreerdp)
 * jagginess screwed 
 * jagginess afk fixing smthing
<paul_uk> jagginess, its really for connecting to win7 machines rather than hosting the protocol.  it's a shame remmina sucks with 12.04, it was fine with 11.10
<oCean> d8bhatta: hehe, ok. I think you can use the ssh config file to specify that you want to use a certain file with a certain host. (then it would not longer be required to specify that key every time)
<theadmin> paul_uk: *ahem* Try vinagre. Always worked for me, I think it comes (or used to) preinstalled too
<yharrow> should i download the x64 image?
<oCean> d8bhatta: nvm, I'm off to lunch
<d8bhatta> oCean: great!...thanks..I will try to get the stuff by myself..
<vampirnata> yharrow: http://linuxexchange.org/questions/619/backuprestore-third-party-ppas
<jagginess> paul_uk: apt-cache search freerdp (dpkg -L <packagename>|grep bin)
<vampirnata> it's a simple google search away :/
<paul_uk> jagginess, thanks i just did that already... :)
<yharrow> well i triec to fix the intel driver but if nobody has the answer in 24 horus i doubt they ever will
<jagginess> paul_uk: i use https:// to access my remote linux :p
<vampirnata> yharrow: you still don't understand. if you want a quick fix and not willing to learn and READ then a) you are using the wrong OS and b) are in the wrong channel
<paul_uk> jagginess, ok.  but i want to access my remote windows lol
<yharrow> vampirnata:  i dont mind learning
<yharrow> if i have to learn hwo to program from source code so be it
<yharrow> i just need a direction
<yharrow> and right now i have no idea what to do
<yharrow> to fix it
<jagginess> paul_uk: nomachine is rolling a final release sometime for more than linux :)-- so eventually you'll be able to https:// to windows and mac home machines.. (and without needing to go through a commercial proxy at all)
<yharrow> other than reinstall
<vampirnata> the thing is, your problem is obviously not an easy one and a reinstall is the best course of action for you. maybe when you learn more you will be able to solve these types of problems, or at least have an idea where to start
<jagginess> paul_uk: (which btw i get remote audio with linux already -- but with the binary edition :)
<yharrow> vampirnata: i will literally do *anything* to fix it if someone will tell me what to do
<paul_uk> jagginess, this is all local so i don't need the overhead of https
<theadmin> vampirnata: That was rather rude. Ubuntu is a newbie-friendly OS, to the extent I wouldn't be surprised if man-pages won't come installed by default with the next release ;) Therefore, don't just send people off when they don't know how to ask or such.
<vampirnata> theadmin: i am not rude at all... you haven't been in here since this morning
<jagginess> paul_uk: no plugins.. it works right out of the box basically (and its very fast in webbrowsing experience)
<yharrow> theadmin its  a common misconception that ubuntu is noobie friendly
<yharrow> its friendly if it works for u
<yharrow> if it doesnt
<paul_uk> jagginess, yeah i used nomachine about 5 years ago
<theadmin> yharrow: Well, I guess so.
<yharrow> and u dont have money for tech support
<vampirnata> many experienced people have tried to help. but unfortunetly yharrow doesn't have basic knowledge to even start fixing this problem
<paul_uk> i have been using linux since fedora 6 lol
<theadmin> vampirnata: Err, I didn't quite understand that last sentence. I'm visiting this channel quite often since 2010 if that's what you mean :/
<MonkeyDust> yharrow  nvidia is the problem, not ubuntu, blame nvidia, not ubuntu
<jagginess> paul_uk: you should do remote linux.. why do windows?
<yharrow> theadmin see what vampirnata said
<vampirnata> theadmin: i meant you were not online this morning when others were trying to help
<yharrow> i am a complete noob
<paul_uk> jagginess: there are tons of reasons why.  i cba to go into them
<theadmin> vampirnata: Ah... ok.
<yharrow> everyone was trying to help me
<vampirnata> i'm not at all being rude to yharrow
<jagginess> paul_uk: also the nomachine binary client.. can do vnc/rdp/nx .. however i'm not sure if the rdp it does requires nx as a proxy..
<yharrow> theadmin:  but with as little knowledge as i have
<yharrow> its hard to help me
<vampirnata> hence why the best route is a reinstall
<theadmin> yharrow: Well, if you admit that you have too little knowledge to actually fix whatever the problem may be, just reinstall, I agree
<yharrow> vampirnata: i would but i specifically want to learn
<yharrow> theadmin: i dont care how long it takes
<theadmin> yharrow: Learning on a broken system is a bad idea :P
<vampirnata> ^ this
<theadmin> It's like a doctor trying to heal a corpse
<yharrow> fixing a problem isnt a good way to learn?
<yharrow> theadmin doctors learn on corpses all the time
<yharrow> its part of medical school
<theadmin> yharrow: Err, okay, well you get my point I hope.
<yharrow> i do
 * theadmin ain't into no medicine
<yharrow> u cant learn on dead ppl before u know what a live one looks like
<Harshad> Can I get back my grub2 which I lost after installing windows 7 without Ubuntu live CD? like with EasyBCD?
<nicola> Hi!
<yharrow> i cant learn froma broken machine unless i know what its SUPPOSED to look like right?
<theadmin> !recovergrub | Harshad
<theadmin> !restoregrub | Harshad
<ubottu> Harshad: Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<jagginess> paul_uk: you think you can do a triple boot -- each OS in software raid1 :ppp
<Harshad> theadmin: it shows ways to get back grub2 using a ubuntu cd
<Harshad> theadmin: but I don't
<theadmin> Harshad: Ah, you said *without*, pardon me.
<theadmin> Harshad: Bwah. Can you boot any OS?
<paul_uk> jagginess. omg lol ever heard of virtualisation? I have ubutun 64 as the host and I have a linux vm, OSX vm and Windows 7 vm.  Why would I need to triple boot?
 * jagginess is finishing up his third raid1 OS-- win/osx/linux(ubuntu baby)
<Harshad> theadmin: yeah win7
<theadmin> Harshad: Well, I suggest the following scenario... Install Virtualbox, feed the physical drive to it, boot an Ubuntu ISO there and proceed as described in the article.
<jagginess> paul_uk: apparently i've learned that linux software raid can be used on the same disks as osx.. apparently.. i have my reasons :p
<theadmin> Harshad: Though that may be risky, I'm not sure how Windows will like the boot sector changing all of a sudden...
<paul_uk> jagginess, awesome
<Harshad> theadmin: I don't have ubuntu iso either, can't I use easeyBCD?
<theadmin> Harshad: I think you may be able to, but I've never touched it
<Harshad> theadmin: ok ill try it
<jagginess> paul_uk: which btw i have osx as software raid1 as well.. (and on amd if you know what i mean)
<theadmin> Harshad: There's also grub4dos and such
<Harshad> theadmin: ok
<theadmin> Harshad: You can also boot your ubuntu with plop and then restore GRUB from there.
<Harshad> plop?
<paul_uk> I had one earlier thanks!
<jagginess> paul_uk: you hosting these' vm's on cluster servers.. raid sets?
<theadmin> Harshad: Plop is a miniature bootloader that can be installed from Windows with a simple .bat script
<Harshad> theadmin: okay, ty
<paul_uk> jagginess, yeah I have a 100TB beowolf cluster in my bedroom
<jagginess> paul_uk: not bad.. you should go more into the cloud service stuff.. that seems to be the new wave of things
<Harshad> theadmin: which one? http://www.plop.at/en/windowstools.html
<paul_uk> jagginess, thanks for the freerdp recommendation!
<theadmin> Harshad: http://download.plop.at/files/bootmngr/plpbt-5.0.14.zip
<jagginess> paul_uk: the ubuntu server edition is supposed to be good at handling the vm/cloud space things.. i yet to check that out..
<Harshad> theadmin: ty
<theadmin> Harshad: Unpack, find either Install_to_boot_menu.bat (installs to Windows boot menu) or Install_to_MBR.bat (installs to boot sector), run that as admin
<kingsikes> can someone help me with a graphics adaptor issue?
<yharrow> thanks for everybody's help
<Harshad> theadmin: ok
<theadmin> kingsikes: That's very vague. Details.
<theadmin> Harshad: And by "run as admin" I mean right-click and choose "Run as administrator", not just with an administrative account.
<Harshad> theadmin: ok
<kingsikes> i have 2 graphics adaptors - Intel and Nvidia.  Ubuntu seems to currently be using Intel and I need it to use Nvidia instead
 * jagginess think yharrow has been irc'ing his first time for twelve hours today..yesterday 
<jagginess> :[
<jagginess> :)
<MonkeyDust> there should be a factoid about nvidia not well supporting linux
<DoctorPepper> hi guys !!!
<kingsikes> how can i make ubuntu use my nvidia adaaptor instead of the Intel one?
 * theadmin drinks DoctorPepper
<theadmin> Sorry, couldn't hold back. *ahem*.
<DoctorPepper> is anyone in here using ubuntu on a MacBook pro 8,x  with intel graphics?
<jagginess> kingsikes: stop lightdm, X -configure, cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf .. edit xorg.conf, possibly you can replace the intel keyword with nvidia-- dont forget to have nvidia driver installed (and use sudo as necessary)
<jagginess> kingsikes: (and of course once edited, you can start lightdm)
<jagginess> kingsikes: it's hype and geekness, but thats what i check/do/tinker to fix X11.. definitely not fun..
<Harshad> theadmin: it installed
<Harshad> theadmin: to windows boot menu
<subhojit_> I have accidentally done git revert HEAD and now the latest commit has been reverted. How to fix this? My repo has gone back to an earlier commit and some of the files are missing. How do I fix this?
<theadmin> Harshad: k, well now reboot and choose the plop from the windows boot menu, then choose the partition your Linux is at, it will boot it.
<Harshad> theadmin: ok
<wjorgew> ya está
<wjorgew> que tal
<Idestem_> Hi!
<wjorgew> 3iug
<wjorgew> bbxbxbxbxbx
<Idestem_> <Jane>
<wjorgew> ddc
 * qwebirc29782 tickles someone speaking to the air
<Liszt> NICK <Liszt>
<rob_> hi, could someone quickly explain to me the difference between the ruby1.9.3 package and the ruby1.9.1 package? /usr/bin/ruby1.9.1 --version seems to return version: ruby 1.9.3
<MonkeyDust> rob_  better ask in #ruby
<rob_> MonkeyDust: ok thanks
<railsraider> hi, when i do a sed "s/OLD/NEW/" file.txt it doesn't save the cahange
<railsraider> do i need to do > newfile.txt
<nsadmin> that's one way
<rob_> railsraider: use -i for inline
<maciejjo> ls
<nsadmin> ellis
<railsraider> rob_:  so -i before the file.txt right?
<rob_> yeah
<railsraider> thanks\
<rob_> no worries
<chiba_> hi
<Silster> hi there
<Silster> New to Ubuntu and Iḿ trying out irc chat now
<Silster> seems to work!
<lamaz> seems so
<Silster> need to change my keyboard settings though
<Silster> brb
<Silster> let's see
<Idestem_> Hi!
<Silster> yep that did the trick
<d8bhatta> hello, I am ssmtp in my local to send email and with google account  setting, it sends email. But when I try to use mail server provided by client , i get message like sendmail: 554 Message rejected: Email address is not verified.
<d8bhatta> and my mail server is placed into amazon server
<UndiFineD> d8bhatta, https://forums.aws.amazon.com/thread.jspa?threadID=88148
<vavoysh> So, I was upgrading from 11.10 to 12.04, when suddenly the upgrade decided to log me out and then reboot. When I get back to the login screen, my computer will not recognize my keyboard or my mouse. Does anyone either know a) how to get it so that I can log on and complete the upgrade, b) upgrade from a CD [using live CD, the website does not help], or c) just recover the system so that I can actually use my computer?
<d8bhatta> UndiFineD: thanks for the link, I can send email from amazon server but cannot send using the server info in local
<UndiFineD> Paolo's reply is interesting, follow his link, maybe you need to register your clients email address
<Arketype> Bonjour
<UndiFineD> d8bhatta, I have not worked with amazon services, google is my friend
<vavoysh> Anyone?
<nlici> using ubuntu 12.04 printer receives the data but does not print , i am sure printer drivers are ok . please help if not i need to pass to windows .thanks
<nlici> using ubuntu 12.04 printer receives the data but does not print , i am sure printer drivers are ok . please help if not i need to pass to windows .thanks
<nlici> any printer does not work when i make usb connection
<fl0w> I might be in the wrong channel but I'm trying to get my MySQL installation to be able to output/write files into my /tmp/ directory, and as I understand it apparmor is blocking this functionality. How can I temporarily unblock this enforcement?
<UndiFineD> nlici, please provide more info and leave windows out of your question
<fl0w> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04.
<UndiFineD> fl0w, write an apparmor rule
<nlici> @undifineD  i am using ubuntu 12.04 and all the drivers i connect through usb does not work it says receiving data but does not printing . I have brother dcp-165 c.when i connect printer through the wirelless network the printer works .
<UndiFineD> fl0w,  I think this is like your isssue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1203454
<fl0w> UndiFineD: Thanks.
<UndiFineD> nlici, my HP printer was easily found by avahi-daemon
<UndiFineD> nlici, I have no experience with brother, but I think it is alike
<nlici> i guess the problem is not related with brother because any printer that i connect by the usb does not work
<nlici> that means there is a problem in the program it self
<nsadmin> look at dmesg and/or other logs
<vavoysh> So, I was upgrading from 11.10 to 12.04, when suddenly the upgrade decided to log me out and then reboot. When I get back to the login screen, my computer will not recognize my keyboard or my mouse. Does anyone either know a) how to get it so that I can log on and complete the upgrade, b) upgrade from a CD [using live CD, the website does not help], or c) just recover the system so that I can actually use my computer?
<rockfruit> I want to add arbitrary text to my systray/notification area (current repo branch for some project). How?  is there a libappindicator utility that can do this for me?
<nsadmin> rockfruit, can you just add something like xconsole, and write to that console?
<rockfruit> nsadmin, seems like that means having another window floating around.. whereas I have all this free space up there...
<rockfruit> (unity btw)
<tsuser> can any one send installation of windows7 over pxe
<tsuser> in ubuntu
<nsadmin> just an idea... thought it might be easier since you're dealing with something that already has a defined purpose and an implementation for that purpose
<rockfruit> i see..ok well thanks... I'm going through the python libappindicator docs
<Nytelife> setting dual monitors with xbmc to work in 12 is painful
<Nytelife> *getting
 * rockfruit hugs unity
<fidel> hi - i am wondering what apps you guys might recommend on ubuntu for time-tracking. I.e. i would like to track single tasks in my daily workflow in categories like: doing mail, doing research etc
<fidel> i stumpled upon hamster right now - which seems ...ok ... but its the only app i tested so far
<fidel> it would be great if the app would let me generate reports
<nsadmin> some kind of project manager app
<UndiFineD> tsuser, yes tftp should be able to
<UndiFineD> fidel, zeitgeist does most of that
<UndiFineD> it does not tell you what to do, but you can look at what you have done before
<fidel> UndiFineD: yep it does - but then again it does it NOT in categories
<fidel> it does it on file-system layer iirc
<fidel> so - its not really usefull for time-tracking - but for file-usage history or am i wrong?
<linux> hah
<linux> haha
<aspiremint> hello, is there somebody? need help with compiz (zorin kde)
<nsadmin> I am... somebody... I think... therefore I might be...
<m477> does 64bit version of ubuntu  will work faster on my core 2duo?
<UndiFineD> fidel, well perhaps you could schedule some tasks in evolution calender
<marco> aspiremint: tell you problem instead of asking for help
<UndiFineD> fidel, or how about a crontab :P
<fidel> UndiFineD: not using evolution either ;)
<fidel> UndiFineD: using cron for time-tracking sounds ....well like using os2 nowadays
<fidel> os2 was fine - but you wouldnt consider it today in99,99% of all cases ;)
<Guest95587> hello
<Guest95587> i wanna know if upstart can handle the return code of a service, like catch "-2" and restart the service
<Guest95587> i already asked the question to #upstart channel but no answer yet
<UndiFineD> os2 is still being used today :P
<fidel> UndiFineD: yep - but not in most cases ...see 99,99% ;)
<bmc_> Hi....  This morning's package upgraded failed due to authentication error with the apt packages themselves.  Version 12.04.  Has this been seen by others?  I'm reluctant to upgrade without authentication.
<UndiFineD> IBM loves it for their old tape robotics
<aspiremint> zorin os have installed compiz, but didnt work (super+e, etc....), how to start it?
<sacarlson> Guest95587: upstart must get some feedback as it seems to keep things running,  I think it just monitors in if the apps not running it restarts it
<fidel> UndiFineD: anyway it was just an example - i am looking for time-tracking apps - not manual hacks offering some workaround for not having a real solution ;)
<MonkeyDust> aspiremint  zorin is and mint ar not supported here
<MonkeyDust> typos*
<aspiremint> MonkeyDust: why? "Zorin OS is an Ubuntu based Linux distribution that combines all the benefits of Ubuntu" and i am at Ubuntu channel :(
<nsadmin> aspiremint, conventional wisdom suggests that support channels constructed for that os might have more current info, and that people here might or mignt not want to pursue other OSes for the sole purpose of supporting people
<sacarlson> Guest95587: seems to have some good docs to read http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<UndiFineD> fidel, http://askubuntu.com/questions/4113/which-time-tracker-application-do-you-recommend
<linux> so many supermen in ubantu,I am a rush one
<nsadmin> aspiremint, I'm just saying, you might find answers if you look there
<fidel> UndiFineD: thanks ...lets see if theres something new.
<MonkeyDust> !mint| aspiremint try here
<ubottu> aspiremint try here: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<vavoysh> So, I was upgrading from 11.10 to 12.04, when suddenly the upgrade decided to log me out and then reboot. When I get back to the login screen, my computer will not recognize my keyboard or my mouse. Does anyone either know a) how to get it so that I can log on and complete the upgrade, b) upgrade from a CD [using live CD, the website does not help], or c) just recover the system so that I can actually use my computer?
<sacarlson> vavoysh: I can't wait till they get the restore back to the way it was before I upgraded botton.  until they get that working I will continue to install on spare partitions
<nsadmin> vavoysh, (hmm. deja vu... have I heard that whole comment before?) you might want to upgrade while X is not active at all
<GOMI> can't get video only sound wiht .wmv format ? what codec do i need for it to work.
<AdvoWork> if doing telnet whatever 25 which fails, connection timed out, can i get the detailed information why from somewhere?
<DeltaHeavy> Hey, my installation of Ubuntu randomly hiccups when scrolling or doing other tasks that take up almost no processing power. Anybody know why it might be doing this? Don't have this problem with any other distro?
<vavoysh> nsadmin: while what is not active?
<nsadmin> X
<sacarlson> vavoysh: otherwise many times in this state best you can do it recover your /home/user data to a usb or other media and reinstall is my best guess
<fidel> DeltaHeavy: so you are running several distris on that same hardware? just wondering
<fidel> DeltaHeavy: sure you do have some current gfx-drivers?
<vavoysh> sacarlson: yeah that's my other option but for understandable reasons I don't really want to do so
<vavoysh> nsadmin: what's X?
<DeltaHeavy> fidel: I have CentOS on here too. Also where would I check for that? Update don't say anything for that and this machine just has integrated graphics.
<fidel> so all other distris is centos ok ;)
<nsadmin> vavoysh, everything graphical in a linux almost always uses X, and ubuntu is no exception
<fidel> DeltaHeavy: the gfx-driver as possible reason was just a quick idea
<DeltaHeavy> fidel: Well CentOS is working fine on here so I'm assuming this is an Ubuntu problem considering it's fairly different compared to most other distros
<vavoysh> nsadmin: oh, that X. But do you know a way that I can 'fix' this?
<nsadmin> vavoysh, no, sure don't
<DeltaHeavy> I'm wondering if Ubuntu just got as bulky as Vista in the past 2 years since I've used it.
<nsadmin> you might start with dpkg --configure --pending
<sacarlson> vavoysh: you say you have no keyboard or mouse control,  oh can you maybe at boot in grub boot the recover kernel?
<UndiFineD> DeltaHeavy, it might be a cgroup thing, for which a latency daemon was developed
<vavoysh> sacarlson: the recover kernel has the same issue, no keyboard/mouse control
<sacarlson> vavoysh: hold shift at boot and menu pick the recover or whatever they call it now
<oooaaaoooo> hi guys is there any tool in ubuntu 12.04 for me to scan who's on my network?
<DeltaHeavy> UndiFineD: My network latency is fine. It's more just general usage. Feels all clunky
<sacarlson> vavoysh: if recover kernel fails next step is live cd boot and posibly try chroot back to your sytem and continue upgrade,  unlikly to work but
<DeltaHeavy> UndiFineD: Or is what you're tlaking about not about network latency?
<vavoysh> sacarlson: how exactly would I do that?
<UndiFineD> DeltaHeavy, no :)
<DeltaHeavy> UndiFineD: What exactly am I looking for?
<UndiFineD> DeltaHeavy, apt-get install ulatency ulatencyd
<sacarlson> vavoysh: do you know how to boot a live cd ?  do you have a live cd or usb to boot with?
<vavoysh> sacarlson: yeah, I know how do to do that (and I can boot from both, although neither has a recovery option), I'm confused what you mean by the chroot part
<vavoysh> sacarlson: do you want me to open a shell in my system and attempt the ugprade from there?
<vavoysh> cuz I can attempt that
<UndiFineD> DeltaHeavy, I am not 100% sure this will solve it for you, I tried it for a day or 2 but found it rather heavy on the cpu
<Helios> ot
<sacarlson> vavoysh: I would recover what you can before you continue any operations then attempt to fix, some info for chroot but not how to fix http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2010/06/02/how-to-chroot-to-ubuntu-using-live-cd-to-fix-grub-rescue-prompt/
<vavoysh> sacarlson: alright, thank you, i'll take a look at that
<sacarlson> vavoysh: yes from a non graphic mode in chroot you might try to continue upgrade
<sacarlson> vavoysh: after you spend more than 3 hours trying, give up and reinstall
<vavoysh> sacarlson: alright, thank you
<goodflood> hello
<DeltaHeavy> UndiFineD: Problems still happening >:
<baazigar> hello how can i check if something is being downloaded in the background or how much speed is internet giving in ubuntu... For example in windows, in networking tab of task manager, we can see all internet connections and their respective speeds.
<UndiFineD> hmmm
<JasonDC> anyone here able to review this bash script and output and give me an idea of what could be wrong? http://fpaste.org/rjGI/
<danawar2> System>Administration>System Monitor>Resources>Network History
<danawar2> Let me know if that helps baazigar
<UndiFineD> DeltaHeavy, did you try powertop to see what is going on
<baazigar> danawar2 : checking it out
<sacarlson> baazigar: iftop -i eth0  is one of many methods
<frank_> -h
<DeltaHeavy> UndiFineD: I'll check
<goodflood> I have a usb stick that is unreadable/unmountable. Can anyone help?
<JasonDC> goodflood, did it just start happening; or is it new?
<goodflood> Not new; I was using it.
<JasonDC> okay; open the terminal and run "sudo fdisk -l"
<JasonDC> pastebin that output
<goodflood> did that.. not detected
<fidel> goodflood: tested this stick on > 1 computer/device?
<danawar2> System>Administration>Disk Utility Does it appear  under Storage Devices?
<danawar2> Let me know if it does goodfllod
<JasonDC> could it be physical damage to the stick making the contacts not connecting properly
<danawar2> goodflood *
<goodflood> I am on lubuntu live cd at the moment... but, gparted does not show it
<goodflood> dd and ddrescue cannot read from it (no media found error)
<goodflood> testdisk does not pick up on it
<baazigar> danawar2 : i didnt get any administration option in the system settings, i am not sure if i am doing it right
<goodflood> I doubt about physical damage... I been in my office since yesterday...
<fidel> goodflood: does it work on any other computer?
<MonkeyDust> goodflood  start from the beginning, since when are you having these issues and what did you do before it started go wrong
<goodflood> I think I pulled it out of a windows 7 comp and then it went dead
<fidel> so - is the problem reproduceable with the stick alone - or do you need this one specific host for it?
<UndiFineD> goodflood, the stick, is it from silicon power ?
<goodflood> stick is imation nano pro
<goodflood> my guess is that between me pulling it out during a write and windows reassigning a drive letter, I got screwed
<danawar2> goodfloof did you "JasonDC: okay; open the terminal and run "sudo fdisk -l"
<goodflood> yes, fdisk -l gives me nothing
<JasonDC> run it as root
<danawar2> Does windows still recognise it?
<goodflood> yes
<baazigar> sacarlson : your command was what i needed !
<UndiFineD> I have a few broken sticks too, no way to detect them after connecting
<sacarlson> goodflood: time to try plug it into another slot sometime just change conections or unplug replug fixes it for me
<sab0> hi i am using ubuntu 10.04 along with windows 7, but as i always update my ubuntu in my grub boot list theres lot of option,can any one please tell me how can i delete some and keep only win7 and one ubuntu 10.04
<goodflood> but it comes up and says insert media (like it is a CD ROM drive)
<pvh_sa> hey there i'm on 12.04 with a Intel 5 Series/3400 series HDA... sound output works, but i can't seem to get the mic to work. just hear noise. any ideas?
<danawar2> Suresab0
<sacarlson> baazigar: I like the one that danawar2 gave you better nice real time graphics
<danawar2> On moment
<NEO1_> Hi everyone! Just have some problems when I try to boot an ubuntu 12.04 live CD on my DELL Inspiron 8200...  I got a black screen with this line: "sector error 0400"... Need Help! (pourquois en français?)
<k1l> sab0: delete the old linux-image* packages of old kernels you dont need anymore
<danawar2> sab0: www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/clean-up-ubuntu-grub-boot-menu-after-upgrades/
<sacarlson> baazigar: but I guess iftop tells what app is doing it
<DeltaHeavy> UndiFinD: Checked. I think Ubuntu is just more bloated then any Linux distro I was expecting. I'm going to install XFCE and if that still doesn't work I'm just going to install a distro that isn't bloated as all hell.
<danawar2> NEO1_:  Have you retryed burning the disk?
<baazigar> sacarlson : but i didnt get what danawar2 is saying : i didnt get any administrator option
<sacarlson> NEO1_: I'm not sure the sector is bad on the cd or the harddrive, I would try boot from a usb,  they seem more stable to me
<danawar2> Sorry baazigar it would give you the same output as fdisk
<NEO1_> danawar2: Live CD is okay on another computer!
<sacarlson> baazigar: I guess your not in admin group?
<sab0> can any one please tell me how can i check grub version using terminal?
<JasonDC> test
<JasonDC> sorry; had to switch keyboards x
<MonkeyDust> sab0  12.04 uses grub2
<baazigar> dont know, i am the administrator of my pc
<crazybrain> how to download kismet for Ubuntu?
<sacarlson> baazigar: maybe you run 12.04, sounds like danawar2 was speaking of 10.04 method,  I also run 10.04
<sab0> MonkeyDust, i am using 10.04 and always update, want to know by which command i can know the version of my grub?
<danawar2> baazigar: what output does sudo fdisk -l report back nothing either?
<baazigar> danawar2 : yes i run 12.04
<fidel> crazybrain: how about using apt?
<danawar2> sacarlson: true sorry
<NEO1_> You think its a better idea to burn ubuntu on an usb key?
<goodflood> tried to use a different port; no luck
<zubin> how to remove the error no init found. try passing init=bootrag?
<MonkeyDust> sab0  10.04 uses grub2, too
<danawar2> NEO1_: Sure do you need a guide for it? :)
<sab0> MonkeyDust, thank you, but is there any command to know the grub version?
<JasonDC> i currently use grub 2.00 beta 4
<baazigar> danawar2 : there are some lines of devices and partitions
<satyanash> Hi, I have connected a WD external 500GB HDD to one of my usb ports, and I can't seem to find the port that has USB 2.0 support..I always seem to connect to a Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub instead of a Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<satyanash> The speeds are extremely slow.
<MonkeyDust> sab0  try apt-cache policy grub
<crazybrain> fidel: how to do that?
<fidel> crazybrain: kismet is part of your normal OS package repository
<zubin> how to remove the error no init found. try passing init=bootrag?
<UndiFineD> DeltaHeavy, xfce is great
<NEO1_> Are you using irony? I dont speak english...  but I dont need help to set up ubuntu on an  usb! thanks! But I dont understand why I need to do it
<fidel> crazybrain: how so you install or update software so far?
<fidel> *so/do*
<danawar2> baazigar: Paste bin it and stick the link in chat and well see what we can do!
<UndiFineD> DeltaHeavy, so is lubuntu lxde
<MonkeyDust> sab0  make that apt-cache policy grub2
<DeltaHeavy> UndiFineD: I just hope this isn't an Ubuntu problem. It's become far more bloated then I remember it being back a bunc hof years
<sab0> MonkeyDust, thank u
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: what bloat are you talking about ?
<danawar2> fidel: Sudo apt-get install #program#         sudo apt-get update          sudo apt-get upgrade
<DeltaHeavy> iknoia: brb booing into XFCE, and I mean the general bloat Ubuntu comes with compared to any other distro
<sacarlson> zubin: at grub boot time?  sounds like you MBR needs to be reinstalled
<zubin> ya
<fidel> danawar2: i wasnt asking for help :;)
<zubin> how to reinstall it?
<fidel> danawar2: i was trying to point him into how to hnadle that topic ;)
<crazybrain> fidel: answer me here
<fidel> crazybrain: you didnt answer to my question in the first place
<sacarlson> zubin you can try my one liner: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt; sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda # change sda1 and sda to your choice
<zubin> sacarlon: what is MBR?
<danawar2> fidel: sorry hard to track lots of conovs :D
<baazigar> danawar2 : i am not sure how would this help, my question was about checking internet speed http://pastebin.com/NTu7W3q8
<JasonDC> MBR = Master Boot Record
<sacarlson> zubin ya as JasonDC: says MBR = Master Boot Record
<danawar2> baazigar: Sorry thought you were guy looking for his USB stick lol
<baazigar> danawar2 : yeah i thought so
<danawar2> baazigar: you dont want to use a tool like http://www.speedtest.net/ ?
<baazigar> danawar2 : i want real time speed
<zubin> sacarlson: i tried your commands but an error stoped the function.
<DeltaHeavy> Back
<sacarlson> baazigar: there two different types of speed,  one is lag to test try skype where you need more realtime responce,  then there is bandwidth try download a torrent
<danawar2> baazigar: From your local machine if you see traffic your going to get a false indication unless your transferring alot of data
<danawar2> baazigar: Such traffic would be like information going through your internal network not externaly eg your interner
<baazigar> danawar2 : actually i am sharing wireless internet with someone , and if speed is less, i am not sure if it is because of my downloads or the other person is also using the net
<sacarlson> zubin: you must change the values of /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda  and you must have a directory /mnt created before you run it
<danawar2> ahh ok
<sacarlson> zubin: that line is only an example it must be modified for your disk configureation
<baazigar> So i need some tool so that i can ask him to stop his downloads
<baazigar> and my internet provided is also at fault sometimes
<danawar2> baazigar: i think programs like ntop will help you there as they will show you on a graph the network usage on each connection/device
<baazigar> i will check ntop then
<danawar2> baazigar: not sure about a tool that can stop him from downloading you could block the ports he is downloading on or somthing need to do a quick reset i will be right bcak!
<pentarex> hey guys can anyone tell me how I can optimize my .htaccess drupal File i´ve asked this question into the drupal channel and they said this is a server side question... 10x
<danawar2> Hey pentarex do you use GUI or CLI?
<vampirnata> are all /dev links recreated at boot?
<danawar2> pentarex: And how do you want to optimize it?
<DeltaHeavy> pentarex: #apache might be a better channel for that question.
<sacarlson> pentarex: I've never used .htaccess to optimize just to disable access to users without passwords,  I'm sure it can be used for more but what?
<bananapie> I am trying to recover data from an encrypted home directory. I got the passphrase from the wrapped-passphrase file, the contents and dates of the files are ok. But all the filenames are really screwed up. If I activate the option "encrypted filenames" while mounting, I see "Could not find key with description...."
<sacarlson> pentarex: I guess you can also use .htaccess for rewrite?
<pentarex> danawar2: I am using only CLI.. I want to optimize it because my load average is like 1.70+
<DeltaHeavy> pentarex: If you're looking for speed .htaccess is pretty slow compared to editing permissions in your Apache config file.
<pentarex> sacarlson: yes exactly
<pentarex> my load average is 1.70+ that is my problem :(
<DeltaHeavy> Anyway my Ubuntu problem is fixed I guess. Installed XFCE and everything runs fine. Was just surprized Ubuntu is this resource intensive now even without Unity (GNOME 2 fallback mode)
<Abhijit> hi. how can i get back the ubuntu logo beside my username on lightdm display manager after removing the whole unity in ubuntu 12.04? help please?
<sacarlson> pentarex: 1.70+ what kb/sec?
<pentarex> sacarlson: my load average: 1.97, 1.80, 1.45
<sacarlson> pentarex: 1.96 hits per minit?
<Abhijit> DeltaHeavy, yes it is. now i have installed cinnamon. and after that it crashed only once. before that with unity and gnome shell it crashed now and then.
<pentarex> sacarlson: proccess waiting to be executed for minute yes :)
<pentarex> 1.97
<jbroome> That's also an IP in the US. :)
<jbroome> and that's also the wrong window
<DeltaHeavy> Abhijit: Yeah, it blows my mind how Connacical (sp) managed to make such a bulky distro. I've found Ubuntu always to be a little bulky but now this is like...Vista bulky.
<sacarlson> pentarex: what do we use to look at these figures?
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: please stop with the FUD
<DeltaHeavy> ikonia: FUD?
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: false information
<DeltaHeavy> ikonia: Ubuntu isn't bulky compared to your average linux distro?
<bananapie> nevermind, I found the info
<bananapie> I am updating the wiki
<pentarex> sacarlson: what?
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: not really, it sits in the same sizes as the main ones
<DeltaHeavy> ikonia: I'm talking resource wise
<ikonia> as am I
<DeltaHeavy> That's FUD lol
<DeltaHeavy> CentOS is FAR more light than Ubuntu. Same with pretty much any distro I can think of. I can give Unity some slack but even with GNOME 2 fallback mode it's pretty bulky in comparison to other distros.
<sacarlson> pentarex: what tool must I run here to run a comparison of the data you say is bad being 1.97?
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: centos is a different generation of Linux desktop, and not a valid comparision
<pentarex> sacarlson: I am running only apache 2 and this is the output from ¨top¨
<sacarlson> DeltaHeavy: when you make me a ubucento call me so I can try it out
<DeltaHeavy> ikonia: Fedora then? Different Linux same purpose. To me a linux is a linux is a linux to an extent.
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: fedora 16 - 17 sure, it's in the same ball park
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: linux is a kernel, and if you look at all the distros (centos included) the kernel is the ball park same, the reference you are making is to the desktop
<DeltaHeavy> ikonia: Yeah, I know. I just havn't run into a distro with as much bulk as Ubuntu. Ubuntu has a lot of advantages to beginners and advantages overall, I just didn't know how bulky it god.
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: the desktop is pretty much the same in terms of size and resources as Gnome 3 on Fedora
<sacarlson> pentarex: I don't even see my apache in the table of top and I don't know what colum I should be looking at to compare
<DeltaHeavy> ikonia: Perhaps, I've tried Fedora 16 on a really powerful machine for a month or so but couldn't get used to GNOME3 so I installed Ubuntu on my work machine as I can't get access to Windows here. Wouldn't surprize me if the new Fedoras follow suit. Never been a fan of Fedora anyway.
<DeltaHeavy> Too unstable
<pentarex> sacarlson: ok leave it :) when you execute top on the right corner of the terminal there is something called load average :)
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: all the main distros desktops are in the same ball park now, maybe a little more on one app, a little less on the other, but ball park the same
<DeltaHeavy> ikonia: I wouldn't say so. Fedora is the only other popular distro I'd say that about.
<DeltaHeavy> ikonia: Most distros will run off of 1GB of RAM and a 3Ghz Pentium
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: which other distro of the same generation uses smaller resources ?
<K4k> I'm running the cinnomon desktop environment on 12.04 and the icons in the applications menu appear to be missing. Is anyone experiencing this and know of a fix?
<Kartagis> does anybody feel like doing a bit sound card debugging for me? I have a SiS7012 and my mic is not recognised
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: not modern distros they don't
<ikonia> Kartagis: SIS - welcome to a world of pain
<DeltaHeavy> ikonia: CentOS, SuSe, Gentoo, Arch
<danawar2> My ubuntu is now ruined #unity :(
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: centos is NOT modern
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: in terms of desktop
<Kartagis> ikonia: argh
<DeltaHeavy> ikonia: It uses GNOME2, it's still a very valid distro.
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: Gentoo/Arch running gnome 3 are just as heavy
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: I didn't say it wasn't valid, but it's not a fair comparison with gnome 2 against gnome 3 as they are different generations
<DeltaHeavy> ikonia: I doubt it but lemme look it up
<Abhijit> danawar2, try cinnamon
<ikonia> Abhijit: ubuntu doesn't have a stable cinnamon build
<ikonia> Abhijit: it's not wise to push that blindly onto people
<Kartagis> ikonia: what should I do? replace it?
<ikonia> Kartagis: honestly if it was me, I would
<danawar2> I use gnome Abhijit: not as tidy as my gnome 2 :)
<ikonia> Kartagis: I appreciate that may sound lazy
<Kartagis> ikonia:
<Kartagis> oops
<Abhijit> ikonia, i am suggesting him cinnamon. he will go to their website and will decide for himself if he want or not. and btw its fairly stable
<riegersn> what happened to znes package on 12.04?
<Kartagis> ikonia: could you at least take a look at my alsa-info.sh output?
<invasorzim0101> hp scanner problem, help anyone?
<Abhijit> ikonia, its my duty to share the knowledge of latest upcoming projects so that he may select cinnmaon in future thought not now
<ikonia> Abhijit: there is no official ubuntu packages,
<Abhijit> ikonia, there is ppa
<ikonia> Abhijit: that PPA is not a supported product though
<ikonia> Kartagis: if you want, sure
<Abhijit> ikonia, thats the users's choice and responsibility to decide if he wnat that product or not
<ikonia> Abhijit: not if you're not giving him the full information
<Abhijit> ikonia, ok
<Kartagis> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=59160f78ecc01b20ae220e3c24e8003308d0739a
<ikonia> Abhijit: nothing wrong with suggesting cinammon, but please don't recommend it blindly
<ikonia> Kartagis: that suggests the sound card is an intel
<Abhijit> danawar2, try cinnamon. it do not have an official ubuntu pagkage and its not included in official ubuntu repo yet. but cinnamon is great. try once
<Kartagis> ikonia: lspci says sis
<Kartagis> weird
<ikonia> Kartagis: yes, I see that too
<ikonia> Kartagis: it looks like it's loading the intel modules,
<danawar2> Abhijit: Does it support compiz cube? :D
<ikonia> danawar2: don't "try" cinnamon, research it
<K4k> Abhijit: fwiw I'm running into issues with cinnamon, nothing show stopping though.
<Kartagis> 00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS7012 AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)
<ikonia> danawar2: once you've installed it from a PPA it may do serious issues to your system
<Abhijit> danawar2, no idea. but it has inbuilt attractive animations
<ikonia> Kartagis: yes, I see that, I wonder if you are having the issues because it's loading the intel modules, rather than the SIS
<Abhijit> danawar2, i am currently talking from cinnamon. no there DE. removed unity completely. and i am seeing no issues yet.
<Abhijit> K4k, right
<Kartagis> ikonia: hmm, no issues on output tho
<Kartagis> ikonia: where to check that?
<ikonia> Kartagis: very interesting, that maybe something that's worth exploring,
<sacarlson> pentarex: only thing I found that might make .htaccess perform better is by disableing it AllowOverride None     http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/howto/htaccess.html
<ikonia> Kartagis: see if the intel modules have any limitations against the sis card
<pentarex> sacarlson: thank you I will try it :)
<Kartagis> I'd better just replace the sound card
<Zally666> They do prolly
<Xanny> Hi there, how to launch Privacy app using Terminal?
<Zally666> Why else reprogram a card?
<ikonia> Kartagis: from experience the SIS chips just cause problems, that doesn't mean yours wont' work, but I've never had an easy time setting one up
<blackshirt> what you mean with privacy app?
<norbert79> blackshirt: I guess the one, where you remove the cookies/tracks/logs/etc
<norbert79> blackshirt: You know, the fancy new python app for doing what normally is being done manually
<Xanny> norbert79: yes :P
<Xanny> norbert79: but it doesn't work anymore, it doesn't del my data no more
<Kartagis> ikonia: blacklist snd_intel8x0m <--- this maybe?
<norbert79> Xanny: I am still under Lucid, so I don't think I could be a great help for you :)
<betinho> anyone can help me to configure fstab to alllow a non superuser to mount a USB?
<Xanny> norbert79: lol well :D
<norbert79> betinho: Normally that should come out of box, but you are looking forward probably to the setting "users" in the settings column
<blackshirt> was sis chipsets cause many trouble with ubuntu?
<ikonia> Kartagis: try it, not sure that will get you far, but worth a try
<Xanny> bye all :) good evening :)
<MonkeyDust> betinho  fstab makes a device mount at startup
<betinho> norbert79, i've inserted the line to the /etc/fstab: /dev/sdb1 /media/pendrive /dev/sdb1 /media/pendrive auto rw,noauto,user 0 0 but did not work
<norbert79> betinho: Fstab lists the mounts you can mount with the mount /dev/sdb1... It will work. The question is more, that why does automount not work? It should work out-of-the-box
<MonkeyDust> betinho  /dev/sdb1 /media/pendrive /dev/sdb1 only once in that line
<norbert79> Ah, right, I thought that's a copy-paste typ
<norbert79> o
<MonkeyDust> betinho  correction  /dev/sdb1 /media/pendrive only once in that line
<betinho> MonkeyDust, first /dev/sdb1 in error copy-paste :)
<K4k> exit
<norbert79> use /
<MonkeyDust> betinho  type cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit and paste the url here, so we can see
<K4k> norbert79: I know, had the wrong term focused ;-)
<norbert79> :)
<jatt> do you know a tool to remove all dead links in a directory?
<betinho> MonkeyDust, cat /etc/fstab => http://pastebin.com/iNYnkvph
<jatt> or to list all dead links in a directory?
<betinho> also i've disable the automount of the USB in order to mount manually
<marco> why doesn't ubuntu uses pdiffs in apt? Wouldn't it solve this problem : http://www.goodbyemicrosoft.net/news.php?item.697.4 ?
<MonkeyDust> betinho  first on my mind: replace auto with ext4
<norbert79> marco: Not even Debian uses it everywhere either, besides it's a good thought, but not so easy to solve. And yes, that's a huge task to resolve. But I doubt this is a question for support, I would suggest #ubuntu-offtopic
<norbert79> marco: One last thought: You don't update your Windows with dial-up either, especially not new Service Packs
<Pici> marco: deb deltas have been discussed at a few UDSes, you may want to start here at see what blockers there have been: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-o-debdelta
<sergeantcupcake> My wimpy machine can hardly run ubuntu. Is there a way to make it work on less system resources? I would prefer to continue using ubuntu.
<norbert79> sergeantcupcake: Try using Xubuntu as alternative
<norbert79> sergeantcupcake: that is Ubuntu + XFCE
<Kartagis> ikonia: thanks for the attempt to help btw
<norbert79> Instead of Gnome 3 and KDE 4
<fidel> sergeantcupcake: use an desktop-envirmnment which isnt that hungry
<sergeantcupcake> norbert79: ok.thanks!
<sergeantcupcake> fidel: such as..?
<fidel> sergeantcupcake: well norbert was pointing in the same direction - but he is mentioning other distris - which differ basically in other default packages & DE's
<fidel> so i am suggesting the same - basically ...just the question if you want to reinstall or do it manually
<norbert79> fidel: Well, Xubuntu is still following mainstream Ubuntu, so it's not that of a different distribution
<sergeantcupcake> fidel: I have very little tech skills, so which route would be easier?
<fidel> norbert79: nor is it any different then using some other packages right?
<norbert79> fidel: Didn't sink in that deep, but I didn't see any difference, except it uses Xfce as base WM
<fidel> norbert79: personaly i got the impression in this channel that those several ubuntu-based distris - using some other DE cause more confusiopn then additional value to starters
<norbert79> fidel: And why dom I think constantly the opposite?
<norbert79> do
<fidel> norbert79: so do you we nned A-Zbuntu now? ;)
<fidel> anyway -getting offtopic
<fidel> sergeantcupcake: in case you are using your setup already for a longer time - try to change it manually
<sergeantcupcake> fidel: thanks!
<fidel> in case it is a completly new install- without additional work done by yourself - consider installing whatever OTHER DISTRI norbert might have mentioned
<fidel> sergeantcupcake: the point is - lubuntu - is not really a different distribution compared to ubuntu. so why reinstalling in the first place?
<fidel> but ask 2 ppl and you'll get 3 answers
<sergeantcupcake> fidel: I was not wanting to reinstall anything
<Guest54409> hoping someone can help.. I think my java jline is broken, in a java console am unable to scroll through previous commands (like bash history)
<roasted> Question - is there any way to break open a DMG by chance on Ubuntu?
<Toph2> i went to xfce by just downloading the desktop,, now i have an option of desktops at login
<fidel> sergeantcupcake: thats exactly what i was trying to point out ;)
<fidel> roasted: apple dmgs are basically archives folders - at least some kind of
<fidel> tested to move into it in cli?
<agc93> roasted: have you tried opening it in File Roller (Archive Manager)
<sergeantcupcake> fidel: ahhh... Im sorry, Im a little out of my depth here :) thanks for the help and God bless anyway
<roasted> agc93: yuep, no go
<PjotrOrial> So when I was using the beta version and a program crashed, i was redirected into my webbrowser to describe the bug. Now that precise is stable and I get bugs where are those bugs redirected to? Can I do anything else than just clicking 'yes submit this bug please' ?
<roasted> fidel: I understand. I'm just trying to do some work on a custom DMG here at work. My MBP died so I'm kind of stuck.
<morsnowski> where do I find the config that keeps track of the possible resolutions, I have a a max resolution of 1620*1080 but qoul like a 1920*1080
<agc93> roasted: you can try using dmg2img from the repos to convert the DMG into a mountable IMG file?
<agc93> roasted: even if you do that, you might need to load hfsplus support with sudo modprobe hfsplus
<roasted> agc93: I wonder if thats a CLI tool...
<agc93> roasted: it is.
<b0ot> I have a working corporate email account on my android phone and I'm trying to add that account to Evolution in Ubuntu, what type of account do I need/are there any tutorials on how to go from Android Corporate to Ubuntu Evolution?
<agc93> roasted: check out http://askubuntu.com/questions/38112/how-can-i-open-a-dmg
<agc93> b0ot: that would depend on what kind of account it is. Is it an MS Exchange email?
<Guest54409> hoping someone can help.. I think my java jline is broken, in a java console am unable to scroll through previous commands (like bash history)
<b0ot> agc93, I'm not sure... whatever the default is for Android Corporate exchange
<b0ot> not exchange
<b0ot> corporate sync
<bluefrog> I have a folder with numerous files. would like to consolidate files in new directories containing 100 files. an idea? (command line)
<fleshworm> yo aqui quien aya sud0 prendete algo
<fleshworm> xP
<agc93> b0ot: sorry never heard of a corporate sync account. not sure.
<roasted> agc93: thanks. Seems ot be erroring out on me, but we'll see how it goes. this would be solved if I could flippin virtualize OSX... but eh, I'll suffer. :P
<MonkeyDust> what's the difference between a backup and a copy? -- using grsync and it has this option 'make backup'
<Pici> !es | fleshworm
<ubottu> fleshworm: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<chaot> bye
<paanii> hi
<paanii> is there a way to expand my virtual box space?
<geirha> paanii: #vbox is probably better equipped to answer that
<PjotrOrial> paanii: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/02/how-to-easily-resize-virtualbox-40-hard.html would be googles first hit
<PjotrOrial> paanii: so you have ubuntu as Host or client in the vm... but yeah as geirha said #vbox is definitly better ;)
<blz> Hello, I'm having a bit of trouble with virtualenv on ubuntu 12.04.  I installed the python-virtualenv package in the main repo, but when I try to create a virtualenv with the --no-site-packages flag, all my globally installed packages are included.   I tried doing a pip install virtualenvwrapper in my default shell, but the problem persists.  Can someone point me in the right direction?
<ubu_> german?
<agc93> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ubu_> thx
<akshaydixi> when are the ubuntu app dev workshops going to start?
<shafire> hi, which package manager do you use in ubuntu? apt-get or aptitude?
<karol_beech_it> apt-get
<Pici> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<bipul> hy i wanrt's to know about kernel bridgning
<morsnowski> anybody able to tell me how to add a new cvt modus of 1920*1080
<phimic> hi all i use ubuntu 12.04 and try to setup the realtime kernel as default kernel in grub
<phimic> i setup GRUB_DEFAULT but this seems not wo work
<Gurpartap> ubuntu just put out a grub update. so when I do a upgrade, it "prompts" me for selecting whether I want to keep existing grub or overwrite it
<Gurpartap> so, since i use this on my ec2 servers
<sevkme> how to run "screen bash top" and keep screen running when top exit ?
<Gurpartap> i'm scared about how my scripts would handle it
<Gurpartap> :/
<bmoez> QUESTION: what runs better on ubuntu? nVidia 8400GS or nVidia GTX260
<vmachine> what should be the normal/defualt  permissions set on /etc/sudoers
<lnwlf2121> 440
<phimic> nobody?
<lloir> how do i search google for answers to ubuntu questions?
<lnwlf2121> google.com/ubuntu
<Abhijit> bmoez, http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<mercutio22> I've got a partial upgrade here. Whats the latest kernel version in precise pangolin?
<redlight> I have dual-boot and 3 partitions(1st partition: windows, 2nd: nothing, just any files saved to this partition, 3rd: ubuntu) -- win 7 as main and ubuntu 10.10 -- when win 7 got boot error, i just load ubuntu and works fine.. then a few days past... now I can't access the 2nd partition.. it says error on mounting :( I have important files on the 2nd partition, how can I fix it?
<Pici> mercutio22: 3.2.0.25.27, why are you doing a partial upgrade?
<sevkme> how to run "screen bash -c top" , keep screen running when top exit ?
<mercutio22> Pici: I am not. I am tring to fix a pc which had a partial upgrade
<Pici> mercutio22: ah, okay, good.
<roasted> Question - Using Ubuntu One or Dropbox as a model, is there a way I can utilize my home file server to act as my own personal cloud (which is running Ubuntu)? Is there some sort of software to handle my account and log in and be secure and whatnot?
<Fuchs> roasted: not with dropbox as far as I am informed, but there is owncloud as an example
<roasted> Fuchs: not sure I understand what you mean about "not with dropbox". ????
<Fuchs> ah, sorry, I misread the question :)
<roasted> Fuchs: hm this owncloud looks interesting.
<f00fster> heyy guys simple question is the /var/dpkg/lock file always present in ubuntu ?
<roasted> Fuchs: it'll allow me to have a "dropbox-like" experience, but with my data going to my own server?
<f00fster> trying ti add checks but cant seem to since the file seems to be present in all my boxes
<Fuchs> roasted: exactly
<roasted> Fuchs: that's beautiful.
<roasted> Fuchs: thanks for the idea!
<Fuchs> roasted: you're welcome
<adamkhan> hi all
<Fuchs> roasted: they have a wiki on how to get several software working with it, as it initially came from KDE, the integration there might be a slight bit better, but there should be no big issue getting it to work with $anything_else, since it supports open standards
<adamkhan> ive gota prob
<adamkhan> its graphical
<nicekiwi> im trying to set the permission on a .sh file, but the changes dont take effect weather i do them from consolr of the file manager. help?
<adamkhan> i cant see the extensions i install on the top of the gnome 3 bar the top
<Fuchs> nicekiwi: what kind of changes, and is the file system the file is one writeable and allowing these kind of changes?
<roasted> Fuchs: how would it be KDE based? Maybe I'm wrong but I was assuming it was a web interface that dumps the files into a folder in nautilus. What's KDE driven about that?
<Fuchs> nicekiwi: e.g. some file systems are noexec, so +x wouldn't work
<Fuchs> roasted: the guys developing it coming from KDE land, and integration in the applications there (e.g. filemanager). But yes, it does have a web frontend
<nicekiwi> Fuchs: its a file in my user dir i just downloaded with git. I want to all myself to execute the file.
<ikonia> /window 14
<ikonia> oops
<nicekiwi> Fuchs: ive been trying with chmod 764
<adamkhan> is gnome 3 buggy for everyone on ubuntu?
<Fuchs> nicekiwi: do you get any error messages?
<nicekiwi> Fuchs: no
<Fuchs> nicekiwi: and ls -l on the file gives you what?
<adamkhan> is gnome 3 on ubuntu buggy for everyone? or can it be fixed?
<nicekiwi> Fuchs: -rw------- 1 ezra ezra
<adamkhan> is gnome 3 on ubuntu buggy for everyone? or can it be fixed?
<Fuchs> nicekiwi: sure you are applying the changes on the right file?
<adamkhan> is gnome 3 on ubuntu buggy for everyone? or can it be fixed?
<GunArm> since gnome classic doesn't seem to work with nvidia twinview (it duplicates all the taskbar items and you can't manually remove them like you could on gnome 2) does anyone have a suggestion for a desktop manager that is actually usable (obviuosly exclusing unity and gnome 3)?  xfce? mate? i have heard those wont be compatible with new programs, is that true?
<nicekiwi> theres only onle file with that filename, so yup
<Pecker> adamkhan: your problem is?
<morsnowski> does anyone know how to create a custom display resolution setting
<roasted> Fuchs: only thing I'm having trouble finding is any sort of android support... do you know of anything?
<adamkhan> i cant see any of the icons/extensions i add to the top panel
<Fuchs> roasted: yes, there is an experimental android app for it
<GunArm> has anyone come up with a usable solution to having a practical and usable gui in modern ubuntu?  I'm about to have to go back to windows after all these years
<nicekiwi> Fuchs: when i try to execue the sh file in console it says permission denied
<Fuchs> roasted: it is on the wiki, and under development
<adamkhan> i use advance tweak settings for them
<roasted> Fuchs: ah I see it, it wasnt under the google market. gotcha.
<Fuchs> nicekiwi: can I see the whole command you try to execute to change the permissions?
<christoffer> Any irc channel for the ubuntu app showdown?
<nicekiwi> Fuchs: http://pastebin.com/tdgHusra
<f00fster> anyone know if the dpkg lock file is always present in ubuntu ? AKA can someone do ls /var/lib/dpkg/ and tell me if lock file is present?
<antlarr> hi
<Fuchs> nicekiwi: first of all, only sudo when needed. Then: ./build_all.sh  << this with the ./ won't work
<antlarr> anybody knows why the oprofile package was removed from 12.04 ?
<nicekiwi> :(
<Fuchs> nicekiwi: chmod u+rwx filename    would be correct
<Fuchs> nicekiwi: as long as you are the owner, which, from the output above, I assume you are
<Pici> f00fster: -rw-r----- 1 root root 0 Jun 18 10:12 /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Pici> f00fster: dpkg is not running currently.
<nicekiwi> Fuchs: yeah.. well it dosnt work. I cant change the permissions and i cant run the sh file :(
<nicekiwi> antlarr: the lock file is there for me
<Fuchs> nicekiwi: do you get any errors when doing  just a  chmod u+rwx build_all.sh?
<f00fster> Pici: so it is always present, but get populated when dpkg is running ?
<Fuchs> (without the ? of course)
<nicekiwi> Fuchs: no
<f00fster> Pici: What gives?
<Fuchs> nicekiwi: and ls -l says what currently?
<nicekiwi> Fuchs: same as before
<Fuchs> nicekiwi: if still not the right permissions: sure it's not on a filesystem which is mounted noexec?
<antlarr> nicekiwi: the lock file ?
<nicekiwi> antlarr: yup
<nicekiwi> Fuchs: hmm well that im not sure, but it wasnt actusally in my user dir. it was on a seperate disk, moving it to the home dir let me chnage it
<lauratika> how can i find which ipaddress applications as ftp, or skype are conecting as?
<nkts> hi, when I click f10 on gnome-terminal, I get drop down menu - is this a bug of feature? How to disable that?
<nkts> enable the menu shortcut key is disabled..
<carroarmato0> nkts: hmm seems like a bug
<carroarmato0> nkts: works fine here
<oCean> lauratika: if you know the port the program is using, you can run  sudo netstat -anp |grep <portnr>
<MonkeyDust> lauratika  try lsof -i
<oCean> lauratika: example, ssh=22, run sudo netstat -anp |grep 22
<nkts> carroarmato0: any ideas how to fix that?
<carroarmato0> nkts: nope, sorry
<carroarmato0> nkts: running 12.04 ?
<nkts> carroarmato0: yes
<carroarmato0> nkts: ow hang on
<lauratika> so lets say if im using a vpn, and i use skype or chat would this be show as my vpn address?
<carroarmato0> nkts: I seem to be having the same issue as you :/
<carroarmato0> nkts: it used to work
<roasted> Question - I had previously tinkered with different apache and nginx setups, but I think I goofed as I can't get apache running. When I reinstall apache (even with doing a remove --purge prior) when I reinstall it, it won't generate anything in /var/www like it does on a fresh install. How can I get it completely cleansed so I can apt-get install owncloud (which uses apache) to finisht he installation?
<carroarmato0> nkts: the window that appears is the equivalent op a right-mouse click, right?
<nkts> carroarmato0: yes
<carroarmato0> nkts: that's not supposed to happen indeed
<carroarmato0> nkts: the F10 enabled should only show the application Menu
<carroarmato0> nkts: probably should report this as a bug
<kisha> #TC support
<oCean> roasted: have you checked dpkg -l | grep apache
<roasted> oCean: what is it from that output should I be seeing?
<oCean> roasted: something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/1047486/
<roasted> oCean: yeah, I see that.
<oCean> roasted: ok, so in the first column it lists the installation "state" (for example, RC, which is removed but configfiles remain)
<redlight>  I have dual-boot and 3 partitions(1st partition: windows, 2nd: nothing, just any files saved to this partition, 3rd: ubuntu) -- win 7 as main and ubuntu 10.10 -- when win 7 got boot error, i just load ubuntu and works fine.. then a few days past... now I can't access the 2nd partition.. it says error on mounting :( I have important files on the 2nd partition, how can I fix it?
<roasted> oCean: heres mine - http://pastebin.com/LbQicQkw
<oCean> roasted: well, from that output we have to assume everything is completely installed. What do you think is missing?
<MonkeyDust> redlight  type sudo fdisk -l to know the partition's dev-name -- then type sudo mount /dev/sd... /media
<roasted> oCean: well, there's typically files in /var/www, and if you go to localhost you get an output from apache saying IT WORKS! I have none of that.
<roasted> oCean: I'm getting a 500internal server error relating to nginx... whcih is something I was testing prior to apache.
<shookees> what's the ubuntu showdown channel?
<oCean> roasted: that is just one index.html file, but indeed - after a fresh install it should be there
<MonkeyDust> showdown channel?
<Guest81463> yeah, the app showdown channel
<oCean> roasted: may be best to remove everything from both nginx and apache
<roasted> oCean: well, that brings in the new question, as I'm not running just apache but I'm running owncloud, which is accessed by localhost/owncloud. It's the one getting the 500 error.
<roasted> oCean: remove everything how, remove --purge motion remove --purge nginx?
<MonkeyDust> !find showdown | Guest81463
<ubottu> Guest81463: File showdown found in megaglest-data, wesnoth-1.8-dm, wesnoth-1.8-nr
<Anomie211> I have a folder full of .pdf files, can I batch convert these into .png/.jpg easily?
<oCean> roasted: hmm, not sure why you have "motion" there, probably unrelated? Anyway run  sudo apt-get purge nginx first  then   sudo apt-get purge apache2-common (which should also remove few dependencies)
<roasted> oCean: motion is video surveillance software I use. I had tested it on my laptop here before I put it on my server @ home. It's unrelated.
<redlight> MonkeyDust, I did what you said and it returned an error: http://pastebin.com/fXXRqbFd
<blastermaster> hi
<kimphill> Anomie211, man pdfimages
<oCean> roasted: sudo apt-get purge nginx-common, then sudo apt-get autoremove to get rid of all nginx related packages
<MonkeyDust> Anomie211  renaming is not the same as converting, but maybe this link helps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=924054
<Anomie211> kimphill: PDF images seems to be for extracting images from PDFs?
<Anomie211> I want to convert into an image
<Toasty> What's the name of the room for the Python workshop?
<Toasty> It was 'ubuntu-?????'
<Toasty> don't remember what came after the dash
<jgcampbell300> does anyone know of a chat room for libreoffice ?
<kimphill> pdftoppm?
<oCean> !alis | jgcampbell300
<ubottu> jgcampbell300: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<MonkeyDust> redlight  did you read/follow the instructions in the error message?
<redlight> MonkeyDust, I tried but I can't get into Win 7.. it hangs when I try to load
<mongrelion> Hello, guys. I'm in a very tough situation here and would deeply appreciate any help given :S
<TimR> Anomie211: imagemagick might do the trick
<redlight> MonkeyDust, that's why Im using ubuntu. But, I cant access the files in the partition
<mongrelion> I was trying to figure out why the server was not allowing ssh authentication using public keys. It seems like it is a permissions issue with the ~/.ssh/authorized_keys file. Anyways, I set the option PasswordAuthentication no option in the /etc/ssh/sshd_config file, and now, I'm not able to connect to the server. I would really appreciate if someone could help me out with this. Any idea? :/
<mongrelion> I don't have physical access to the server.
<greywalk> hi, i have 3 gb of ram and my system sees 2.5 gb only. why is that?
<cquick97> What is the room for the appshowdown?
<DJones> greywalk: Do you have a graphics card that shares main memory?
<greywalk> DJones: not sure, but i'll check. this explains the issue
<zvacet> I have shutdown problem with 12.04  if I try to shutdown all I see is ubuntu logo and I have to restart comp to shut it down
<MonkeyDust> redlight  try booting from a live cd or usb, see if, at least, you have access from there
<MonkeyDust> if*
<DJones> !ram | greywalk This may help explain it as well
<ubottu> greywalk This may help explain it as well: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<redlight> MonkeyDust, ok.
<TimR> Anomie211: something along the lines of "for file in *.pdf; do convert "$file" $(echo "$file"|sed 's/.pdf/.png'); done"
<greywalk> DJones: thanks
<mobius420> greetings #ubuntu
<mobius420> I am trying to identify and stop a webserver daemon which starts up automatically when my system boots
<mobius420> does anyone know of a webserver daemon which comes bundled with ubuntu?
<mobius420> I am trying to use the webserver of my choice which happens to be xampp for linux
<mobius420> but of course i cannot run it because there is already a webserver daemon running :?
<oCean> !xampp | mobius420
<ubottu> mobius420: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<theadmin> mobius420: Ubuntu does *not* come with a webserver...
<mobius420> *yay*
<theadmin> mobius420: Unless you mean the server edition.
<mobius420> well thanks a *lot*
<mobius420> lulz
<Relondo> Is there a fix for the Unity launcher bar not hiding properly  bug?
<theadmin> mobius420: Do you have TeamViewer? It binds to port 80 sometimes. Disable that in the settings if so.
<ashima> Hi..I am trying to get wifi on my hp g62 and have the driver ralink 5490 for it...can anybody help me with that...thanks in advance :)
<MonkeyDust> Relondo  try MyUnity
<Relondo> MonkeyDust: Is it an application?
<MonkeyDust> Relondo  yes
<Belserusk> Hi. How can I make gnome-search-tool open a folder with pcmanfm when I select 'Open Folder' on right click -- it currently tries to open everything with my text editor.
<Relondo> MonkeyDust: Alright, thanks. I'm still annoyed that the problem hasn't been fixed yet, but I'll look into it.
<danawar2> Have install ubuntu 11.10
<danawar2> and everything is now broken more lol
<guest2> Hello. I learned in here once before of a utility used to redirect output to a file. Does anyone know what utility that was?
<oCean> MonkeyDust: when advising PPA's, can you please add that it is 3rd party, unsupported repository? (even if you are convinced it is stable, and if you are not convinced that way, please don't recommend it at all)
<TKing> hi
<danawar2> test
<dmsuperman> My interface KEEPS locking up. I'll move my mouse around and everything runs smooth and great
<dmsuperman> except every once in a while, everything simply freezes for about a second or two
<theadmin> guest2: tee?
<dmsuperman> Including the house
<dmsuperman> mouse*
<guest2> Yeah, that's it!
<guest2> Thanks
<nkts> carroarmato0: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-2d/+bug/878492
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 878492 in unity (Ubuntu) "Keyboard shortcut - F10 shortcut is used to show menu and this is wrong" [Medium,Triaged]
<theshadow> This is going to sound like a newb question, is there a way to let an application bind to port 80 without running as root?
<guest2> theshadow: Not as far as I'm aware.
<OerHeks> dmsuperman, those little freezes can occure tru zeitgeist.
<guest2> But I might be a newb too!
<MonkeyDust> oCean  myunity is in the repos, no ppa needed
<TKing> hello, guys  i am having problems loading ubuntu ater upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04, i rebooted the computer and it shows lines like a tv not connected to any channel the shaking lines wudn't allow for anything
<oCean> MonkeyDust: apologies, I thought myunity was only available through PPA, I see it's in the ubuntu repositories too
<dmsuperman> OerHeks: they can...what?
<oCean> MonkeyDust: yeah, I typo'd when searching the repos
<OerHeks> dmsuperman, zeitgeist is a log of all actions  you do, this util can generate some waiting time
<MonkeyDust> oCean  FYI I *never* advice PPAs
<oCean> MonkeyDust: okay, we're on the same page there :)
<theadmin> theshadow: No. But you can add a permission to that app for sudoers like this: ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/your_app some_parameters
<dmsuperman> OerHeks: It tends to happen even when I'm not doing anything whatsoever
<TKing> hello, guys  i am having problems loading ubuntu ater upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04, i rebooted the computer and it shows lines like a tv not connected to any channel the shaking lines wudn't allow for anything
<dmsuperman> But how would I disable it?
<dmsuperman> Ah, under Privacy I'm guessing
<dmsuperman> just disabled it, I'll see if that does it
<dmsuperman> What does it benefit me to log my actions?
<JasonDC> crap... i was trying to install Proxmox VE to a partition and it over wrote the whole harddrive
<OerHeks> dmsuperman, it helps dash finding your files and programs. disable it if you don't want it  > http://askubuntu.com/questions/45548/disabling-zeitgeist
<TKing> i installed ubuntu on dualboot with windows 7 but now i can't load ubuntu after upgrading to ubuntu 10.04
<dmsuperman> Thanks OerHeks :)
<TKing> pls any channel where i can learn how to restore my ubuntu back to previous?
<theadmin> TKing: If you mean downgrade, that's unsupported.
<TKing> theadmin the problem am having seems unexplainable
<Belserusk> Hi. How can I make gnome-search-tool open a folder with pcmanfm when I select 'Open Folder' on right click -- it currently tries to open everything with my text editor.
<aroman> anyone running ubuntu/linux on the new macbook air/pros?
<theadmin> !mac | aroman
<ubottu> aroman: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<MonkeyDust> TKing  10.04 is the oldest version that's not yet EOL
<Belserusk> Please can someone answer my Q.
<aroman> theadmin: not was I was looking for, but thanks.
<dmsuperman> theadmin: Don't think that's what he asked
<dmsuperman> aroman: Are you? I'm interested in doing the same
<marowanna> nice
<marowanna> spam originating from this channel lately
<marowanna> lots of it
<BlazemoreWork> Hello
<TKing> MonkeyDust i have windows installed and installed ubuntu 10.10 bcos i had the bootable cd with d up of upgrading
<marowanna> so far 10 people in 2 days all originating from this channel have been spamming me, who knew ubuntu was where spammers come =P
<aroman> dmsuperman: I'm gonna buy one or the other tonight, and I'll be using ubuntu as the primary OS on them. Debating about getting the MBA or the MBP, and that kind of depends on the linux support.
<theadmin> marowanna: What what? Go to #ubuntu-ops and report those, this is no good
<marowanna> guys i suggest you head to efnet if you need help i've never receieved help from this channel
<BlazemoreWork> Does anyone know how I can list all the users who are authorised to ssh in as a local user, without having to parse authorized_users myself?
<dmsuperman> aroman: Gotchya. From what I read, the support for 12.04 on the latest mbp wasn't superbly wonderful
<aroman> it looks like the previous version of the MBA had exceptional support for linux
<marowanna> not that efnet will be much mkore helpful
<dmsuperman> but I can't imagine the air will be any better or worse
<marowanna> oh wait im on freenode
<marowanna> DERP
<marowanna> sorry
<aroman> dmsuperman: got a link to that?
<MonkeyDust> TKing  10.10 is no longer valid or suported
<TKing> MonkeyDust when i upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04 i rebooted and its shows lines
<dmsuperman> I don't unfortunately. I think it was a forum post
<TKing> MonkeyDust, I know but i am upgrading gradually
<dmsuperman> Let me see if I can dig it up
<TKing> bcos i don't the bootable
<aroman> dmsuperman: thanks
<dmsuperman> aroman: If you're talking about retina, I know for sure that won't work quite wonderfully yet
<aroman> def. not
<dmsuperman> Since OS X is the only OS that includes the pixel doubling afaik
<aroman> the 13'' models
<TKing> MonkeyDust: does that mean I can't upgrade after a fresh installion?
<dmsuperman> k
<MonkeyDust> TKing  if you're fresh installing, why not install 12.04 ?
<dmsuperman> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro8-1/Natty aroman this looks promising/informative
<BlazemoreWork> What's the point of a firewall if upnp allows arbitrary ports to be opened by any old application?
<TKing> MonkeyDust no bootable cd with me
<dmsuperman> BlazemoreWork: The idea is that the upnp port is only used by the application when the application needs it
<TKing> or flash drive
<aroman> dmsuperman: that and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookAir4-2, yep
<dmsuperman> and when it's not in use, it's closed. And all non-punched ports would remain closed
<Praxi> BlazemoreWork, plus the port is only opened from the inside
<dmsuperman> nice aroman
<BlazemoreWork> But if a malicious application wants to, it can just open a port
<aroman> i mean that MBA wiki page is literally a flawless report.
<Praxi> no one said UPNP was great :)
<dmsuperman> Of course. A firewall doesn't help you if both sides of the firewall are compromised
<dmsuperman> This is true of any firewall though
<dmsuperman> Well
<dmsuperman> Any consumer firewall
<BlazemoreWork> No, if a firewall is only allowing traffic through port 80, even if a trojan got dropped on a webserver it wouldn't be able to do anything
<BlazemoreWork> if the trojan is allowed to open a port it can establish a connection and the host becomes part of a botnet
<fman23> Whenever I install the latest Ubuntu (64-bit) on my desktop computer (AMD Athlon II Dual-Core, Nvidia GeForce 6150SE).  Compiz crashes on first startup, and everytime I run it manually, it crashes with a seg fault.  Unity crashes because compiz crashes.  I installed Gnome Shell, but it also crashes on startup.  I think the problem may originate in xorg, but I am not sure how to solve this problem.  Any ideas?
<Praxi> UPNP makes things easy for people who don't know, without giving away the entire firewall.  People who know often turn off UPNP
<mercutio22> can someone tell me whats the default kernel version in precise pangolin?
<on3pk> Hm.  Has anyone else had issues with Chrome on Ubuntu 2d?
<TKing> or flash drive
<dmsuperman> BlazemoreWork: It would just connect via port 80
<dmsuperman> or whichever pot it came in on
<BlazemoreWork> It came in on, say, a flash drive
<fman23_> sorry about that, firefox crashed
<dmsuperman> BlazemoreWork: So the web server isn't connected to the web?
<dmsuperman> I'm saying that the firewall would be useless if the other side is compromised
<dmsuperman> If you have physical access, you can just as easily disable the firewall at that point also
<dmsuperman> Also BlazemoreWork you don't use upnp in a server setup
<dmsuperman> it's for convenience of home use
<TKing_> MonkeyDust can I retore the partition used inside windows?
<fman23_> Does anyone have any ideas to solve my problem? if not, i will just try gentoo
<TKing_> MonkeyDust, to be specific, I have 1 partition, and inside it i installed Windows and Ubuntu - the ubuntu is corrupt and uses some space how do I instal fresh one without corrupting windows?
<fman23_> And also, i meant to say the livecd ran fine
<on3pk> Likewise, I found out something: I can use 1600x900 on my monitor on 2d, but not Unity 3d... Why?
<TKing_> theamdin , to be specific, I have 1 partition, and inside it i installed Windows and Ubuntu - the ubuntu is corrupt and uses some space how do I instal fresh one without corrupting windows?
<dmsuperman> TKing_: How did you install ubuntu on th same partition as windows?
<dmsuperman> wubi?
<dmsuperman> If so, just use the uninstaller in windows
<fman23_> on3pk: possibly something with compiz
<on3pk> fman23: oh.
<TKing_> dmsuperman, i installed windows, boot from cd to install ubuntu (dual boot)
<on3pk> I'm on an older system (Intel 945 integrated graphics) would compiz not be able to do 1600x900 in 3d?
<dmsuperman> TKing_: then...just delete your ubuntu partition
<dmsuperman> format*
<TKing_> dmsuperman, thanks, i tried it b4 and end up not knowing the actual partition it is installed in... also i cant seem to combine it or restore it back to the windows partion
<dmsuperman> TKing_: Not sure if you can do that from ubuntu's installer disc (combine into an existing ntfs partition)
<dmsuperman> In that scenario, what I do is just delete all the non-windows partitions
<dmsuperman> then boot to a windows repair disc or similar and do the combining there
<dmsuperman> OerHeks: It seems to have stopped. Very strange that it would lock the entire system up on a C2D with SSD
<dmsuperman> stupid crappily written software :(
<gtjreiwohj94> #t4nk
<ki> where we ask the question about todays python workshop of ubuntu
<saby> Any good free pdf reader with highlighting and annotation capability ?
<Pici> ki: #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<ki> thank you
<refeiner> myrefeiner
<nkts> how to check what nameserver I am using?
<j`ey> how can I remove the top bar from my secondary screen?
<oozbooz> nkts: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<nkts> oozbooz: yeah, 127.0.0.1
<oozbooz> are you running DNS on this box?
<nkts> no!
<oozbooz> are you still able to get names resolved?
<oozbooz> do you use DHCP or static IP
<nkts> oozbooz: yes, but I would like to know what nameservers I am using
<nkts> dhcp
<oozbooz> yes to... ?
<nkts> yes - resolving names is ok
<oozbooz> dhcp?
<nkts> oozbooz: yea, ip is from dhcp
<Pici> !away > VGoff
<ubottu> VGoff, please see my private message
<oozbooz> usually dhcp will push NS as well
<nkts> oozbooz: but not 127.0.0.1
<oozbooz> check /var/lib/dhclient/
<saby> any good pdf reader with highlighting and annotation features ?
<oozbooz> for ubuntu /var/lib/dhcp
<oozbooz> there are hsould be lease files ... check values for dns
<nkts> why the F ubuntu is running dnsmasq by default?
<oozbooz> ohhh....
<oozbooz> so you did install dns...
<oozbooz> dnsmasq runs dns caching
<oozbooz> so you have local dns
<nkts> oozbooz: yes, in deed
<TheLordOfTime> is it possible to disable dnsmasq's dns caching?
<TheWizard> TheLordOfTime: --cache-size=0
<Ponsjuh> Hi, Is there a way to see how long i have been logged in at X11 at a specific day.. example i login at 08.15 and logout at 18.15 are either simes being logged or can it be logged somewhere?
<Ponsjuh> or maybe it can be done via gnome.. either way i want to know when i logged in and logged out so i can calculate my active time
<Pici> Ponsjuh: last will show you login and logout times, just look for one for the proper tty.
<OerHeks> Ponsjuh, you need  wtmp file > http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man3/login.3.html
<Pici> Ponsjuh: last looks at the wtmp file.
<Ponsjuh> last won't show my local login only the ones i have done via terminal
<Pici> really? I would think that your x-session would show up.
<GeminiDomino> Hopefully someone can give me a hand. I'm getting a funky mdstat on a RAID1 12.04 Server (64-bit) that has me confused.  It says the second device has been removed (it hasn't, and the other 2 mirrored filesystems are showing fine)  http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=ZT7qLSds   . When I try to fail/remove the missing device (/dev/sda1) it says it doesn't exist, and if I try to re-add it, it says...
<GeminiDomino> ...it's busy. Worth noting: this is a swap partition.  Any ideas?
<Lartza> Failing to get sudo to work
<Lartza> sudo: must be setuid root
<on3pk> Hm.
<Ponsjuh> i'm looking at it right now and it only shows pts/[0..X]
<Lartza> sudoers has an admin group and I added my user to that group
<Lartza> okay fixed it :)
<Ponsjuh> ah found it
<Ponsjuh> it's in /var/log/auth.log
<DigDeeper> Is there anyway I can use the "alias" command for replacing long texts instead of commands?
<DigDeeper> Can I say alias google='google.com' and then #ping google
<theadmin> DigDeeper: zsh has global aliases (they act pretty much exactly like you specified), but I know of no way with bash
<DigDeeper> hmmm, so no way in bash to replace long strings..
<theadmin> DigDeeper: Not really... export google="google.com" ; ping $google ; # How about this?
<DigDeeper> Naah
<DigDeeper> The problem there I think is it takes the output of $google as input to ping
<DigDeeper> the output to google.com is Command not found
<DigDeeper> so that won't work
<theadmin> DigDeeper: That's not how ${} works. That's how $() works
<theadmin> DigDeeper: $google just means "the variable google"
<DigDeeper> Aaah... never knew about it.. Let me try
<DigDeeper> HAH, that works theadmin
<DigDeeper> Thanks a lot..
<DigDeeper> but I will have to put it in my .bashrc file to make it persistent
<drPoo> what is the difference between the scripts found in /etc/init.d and those in /etc/default? Are the scripts in /etc/default the ones that get executed when running sudo service SERVICENAME start??
<theadmin> drPoo: /etc/default contains default configs for... stuff... It's got nothing to do with initscripts.
<ssta> although it's sometimes referred to by init scripts
<theadmin> drPoo: /etc/init.d/ is provided for backwards-compatibility with Sys V INIT. Look under /etc/init/ for the Upstart configs.
<drPoo> theadmin, is /etc/default an ubuntu/debian thing?
<theadmin> drPoo: Probably so... I have it on my Arch, but it has only 3 little files
<ssta> I think it's mandated by FHS
<ssta> see section 9.3.2 of FHS
<Guest39073> Hi. How to change icon for terminal running alpine?
<ssta> hmm, actually, scratch that
<ssta> that's a debianisation, yeah.  Sorry for confusion
<iLogical> Please. I need thunderbird to the version 8.0 to work with the calendar add-on
<iLogical> downgrade*
<iLogical> a*
<iLogical> how can I do that?
<emobathtub> iLogical: You can actually open the plug in manually and edit the versions allowed. I forgot how to do it but. A quick google should suffice
<emobathtub> They almost always work flawlessly.
<GeminiDomino> (12.04 64-bit) Okay, I've got a RAID1 swap partition that seems to have me locked into a mutually exclusive charlie-foxtrot here.  The device was "removed" but can't be re-added even though it's already added but... *gets dizzy and just throws up the pastebin* http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=Kv4jNF6g
<excalibr> guys, how does nautilus mount drives without the need for root?
<linuxuz3r> depend on what drive
<emobathtub> excalibr: Depends on the drive
<DigDeeper> thadmin: why did export work when using $google but alas didn't work ?
<excalibr> windows partition, ntfs
<emobathtub> linuxuz3r: Too fast for me
<L3top> GeminiDomino: I cannot help probably, though I will look, but I wanted to say that was the most entertaining help request I have seen.
<franzisco> ciao
<franzisco> !list
<ubottu> franzisco: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<theadmin> DigDeeper: "alias" makes a pseudo-command, it will only work at the beginning of the shell request.
<saby> excalibr, if root privileges are required, nautilius does ask for your password so that it can get sudo priviliges to mount the drive
<iLogical> it only show a red bar saying it can't install the add-on because the version isn't compatible. there's no thing I can click or right-click. I am sure this add-on isn't in the list presented there
<iLogical> emobathtub,
<emobathtub> iLogical: Which plugin are you using
<iLogical> lightning
<iLogical> oh no
<iLogical> plugin ..
<DigDeeper> theadmin: That makes sense because I also tried alias google='echo google.com' and it didn't work. Thanks
<iLogical> I have several plugins in use. Do you mean the add-on?
<emobathtub> iLogical: Add-on, rather. Should be able to go to their website and download a .xml or similar for the plugin, then you can right click it and open it in your text editor and there will be a line with allowed versions, change it to reflect your version number, bam.
<emobathtub> And by plugin I mean add-on
<GeminiDomino> L3Top: I do what I can. ;)
<iLogical> emobathtub, ok
<excalibr> saby: your point is? :D
<iLogical> emobathtub, it's a .xpi :(
<iLogical> I can't edit
<saby> excalibr, when required nautilus does take super user privileges when it asks for your password
<emobathtub> iLogical: File extensions mean nothing, right click it and try to open it in gedit
<saby> as a user in ubuntu is added to the sudo group
<iLogical> it crashed gedit
<iLogical> or it's opening and taking a long time
<emobathtub> iLogical: Hm. I forgot how to do it. It might be zipped or something. Try Googling "editing firefox add ons for versions"
<akkara> test
<GeminiDomino> ugh. This is a total pita...
<excalibr> saby: i was actually asking *how* nautilus sometimes is able to mount drives/partition without requiring root priv just now. and i just found out that it probably uses udisks cmd to do that
<ubuntu> hemant
<Guest32962> ho
<Guest32962> hi
<GeminiDomino> excalibr: doesn't it also use fuse for that?
<akkara> hi
<iLogical> emobathtub, oh no. it workds for 13.0, 13.1, I have 12.0
<threexk> hello.  Window list buttons are appearing as white for me, against the grey of the bottom bar, like they are always highlighted.  Does anyone know how to fix?
<NotSoRandomUsern> I have a issue with resuming after being suspended for more than about 20 mins
<NotSoRandomUsern> Anybody eel like helping?
<emobathtub> iLogical: So modify it, and see if it works.
<NotSoRandomUsern> *Anybody feel like helping?
<NotSoRandomUsern> :(
<GeminiDomino> Can I add a "spare" to the raid and then convert it to an active device?
<excalibr> NotSoRandomUsern: what's the issue? just spit it out
<threexk> nevermind my question.  Known bug that is on the verge of getting fixed.
<NotSoRandomUsern> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2005943
<NotSoRandomUsern> This is the thread
<NotSoRandomUsern> Basicly
<NotSoRandomUsern> I have to hardreset my laptop
<NotSoRandomUsern> If it has been suspended for more than like 20 minutes
<vampirnata> anyone know how to check gpu temp in cli? I'm using sensors but it only gives 1 temp and i think it's the mainboard temp
<ryanprior> How do you set up your Ubuntu calendar to pull in events from a Google calendar?
<NotSoRandomUsern> vamp
<NotSoRandomUsern> lm-sensors
<vampirnata> i have that installed
<NotSoRandomUsern> Hmmm
<vampirnata> running it gives me only my core/motherboard temps
<vampirnata> it's an atom processor
<iLogical> emobathtub, I will just upgrade. Thanks!
<vampirnata> with onboard intel gpu
<NotSoRandomUsern> sensord?
<ryanprior> vampirnata: lm-sensors should show you all the devices it has data for, if you aren't getting your gpu temps then you might need to fiddle with drivers or support just might not be there yet.
<vampirnata> ahh right :/
<reza> hey folks, i've got a server that is currently at a 5 minute load average of 10.00, how can i see what's causing the load? I've checked TOP and there is nothing that seems to be using all the cpu/ram/disk on the machine...normally it's around a load of 1.00.
<emobathtub> iLogical: Sounds good :)
<vampirnata> thanks :)
<excalibr> reza: /j #ubuntu-server :)
<reza> k
<NotSoRandomUsern> reza
<NotSoRandomUsern> Do you have backups
<geekbri> I've got maveerick meerkat installed, and I'd like to install a package (monit) from precise... how would I go about doing that... just for that package and its dependencies
<NotSoRandomUsern> configured
<reza> yes i do
<reza> well not ubuntu backups
<Aptar> I want to begin learning how to be a developer for Ubuntu.  Can someone point me on the right path to start on?
<reza> backups via rsync/mysqldump
<NotSoRandomUsern> See how frequent it backs up
<NotSoRandomUsern> And look at your sql querie
<sipior> reza: what's the cpu usage line?
<NotSoRandomUsern> And look at your sql query*
<reza> cpu usage is under 10%
<NotSoRandomUsern> See if your server has trouble staying ontop
<reza> disk wait time under 15%
<ryanprior> Aptar: are you new to software development in general or just looking for Ubuntu-specific info?
<sipior> reza: including iowait?
<akkara> hii
<Aptar> ryanprior: I am new to software development in general.
<reza> iowait was minimal, now it's recovered to 1.48 5 min load..
<reza> strange, nothing crashed or core dumped either
<reza> brb gents
<ryanprior> Aptar: I suggest reading Dive Into Python (http://www.diveintopython.net/) -- Python has first-class support in Ubuntu whether you want to write a game, a desktop app, a Unity lense, or whatever else. It also integrates with the Ubuntu-friendly "quickly" framework. Learning Python is a great first step and Dive Into Python is a very approachable introduction to software development and...
<ryanprior> ...Python in particular.
<Aptar> ryanprior: Ok.  Thank you very much.
<reza> back
<ryanprior> Does anyone know how I can pull my Google Calendar events into my Ubuntu calendar?
<NotSoRandomUsern> Ryan
<NotSoRandomUsern> Tried googling yet?
<NotSoRandomUsern> This is the kind of thing you will find online
<ryanprior> Is there no way to do it without installing more software?
<NotSoRandomUsern> >.<
<NotSoRandomUsern> Prolly not
<NotSoRandomUsern> idk
<ryanprior> Ah well, I'll try a few things and see what I can get to work best.
<takis_GR> hello
<philaneo2s> hi
<takis_GR> i need your help
<philaneo2s> i need some help too
<philaneo2s> logout
<fidel> !ask > takis_GR
<ubottu> takis_GR, please see my private message
<fidel> !ask > philipballew
<ubottu> philipballew, please see my private message
<ironhalik> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<philipballew> fidel, no
<philaneous> so i copied my domain name to default
<fidel> philipballew: sorry - wrong nick
<philaneous> in sites available
<philipballew> !ask > philaneous
<ubottu> philaneous, please see my private message
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<philaneous> i copied my domain in sites available to default because when people type www.domain.com it will give that default "your server works"
<IVM> hey what is the name of the themes that gives you different task bar again starts with C?
<iLogical> emobathtub, guess what, I can't install the add-on because dayly 16.0b isn't compatible :(
<MonkeyDust> IVM  compiz?
<takis_GR> i have a pc with ubuntu 10.04 installed. now cannot boot in. i have boot from live cd and try to mount /dev/sda1 in /mnt but pc freeze. try to kill mount but nothing.
<philaneous> problem now is that i can only access my server via web when im only logged in the terminal
<takis_GR> how can unfreeze pc and check or fix sda1?
<MonkeyDust> philaneous  yes, that's the way to connect to a remote server
<emobathtub> iLogical: So you're going to have to do what I said haha. Unfortunate
<IVM> MonkeyDust: no, ca and ends with a o
<MonkeyDust> IVM  cairo?
<IVM> MonkeyDust: yes, how do i get it
<philaneous> MonkeyDust: but it was working before i did that
<MonkeyDust> philaneous  it's in the repos, you can easily install it
<philaneous> MonkeyDust: i copied my domain to default because when someone typed www.domain.com it will give that default message then when they typed domain.com
<philaneous> MonkeyDust: so domain.com will give them something different
<takis_GR> i have a pc with ubuntu 10.04 installed. now cannot boot in. i have boot from live cd and try to mount /dev/sda1 in /mnt but pc freeze. try to kill mount but nothing.how can unfreeze pc and check or fix sda1?
<IVM> MonkeyDust: can't working in terminal
<philaneous> MonkeyDust: now www.domain.com and domain.com only work now when im logged in the terminal lol
<SrPx> Can I use ubuntu on the new mbp?
<fidel> takis_GR: why cant you boot in the first place? might help us understand your issue -> helping you
<SrPx> without problems
<philaneous> MonkeyDust: im not even on the local network lol
<fidel> takis_GR: any error output while you try a normal boot?
<philaneous> MonkeyDust: wtf is going on
<takis_GR> i dont know because my brother pc has the problem and i am connected via teamviewer
<Qazjap11> Hi, I'm trying to configure pptp vpn in network manager: I can connect through the terminal, but when I configure it in the NM and try to connect, absolutely nothing happens. No ppp0 interface, no packets to dest in wireshark, no logs, no icon changing.. nothing...
<fidel> takis_GR: to offer help we should try to start with the core-problem. therefor errmor-messages usually help
<fidel> try to let your brother to irc as well - if he is able to .- and forward some more infos
<akkara> joined
<philaneous> MonkeyDust: maybe ill restart apache
<philaneous> MonkeyDust: ?
<philaneous> names
<Relondo> Ubuntu only seems to recognize 3.3 of my 4 gigs of RAM. How can I utilize all of my RAM?
<fidel> !enter > philaneous
<ubottu> philaneous, please see my private message
<sipior> Relondo: run a 64-bit version of the OS.
<xangua> Relondo: what version if ubuntu do you use¿ do you use an integrated graphic card¿
<takis_GR> he will restart pc and make a video with error. when i read it i will come back
<fidel> takis_GR: good idea
<MonkeyDust> philaneous  i was not at my desk
<Relondo> sipior, xangua: I am on 12.04 Precise, 64-Bit, with an AMD Radeon 6520G Graphics Card.
<sipior> Relondo: make sure memory remapping is enabled in your bios.
<Relondo> sipior: What's that?
<iLogical> emobathtub, I just downloaded the last version on their website HAHAHAH
<iLogical> emobathtub, and it worked
<sipior> Relondo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/3_GB_barrier
<Sharaak> Hey guys, first time here. Im a little new at linux and on the latest release 12.04 I have been having mouse troubles. Could anyone help me?
<iLogical> how do I disable PPA from my repos?
<Relondo> Also, how can I uninstall programs?
<Relondo> sipior: I am on 64-Bit.
<sipior> Relondo: keep reading.
<Relondo> sipior: Alirght.
<Relondo> *Alright.
<littleTurtle> hey guys, I installed Ubuntu to my external HDD, and it has /boot/ and everything on it. However, it's not the first partition, so the MBR is currently empty. How do I correct this problem (IE: install grub to the first partition?)
<xangua> !ppa-purge | iLogical
<ubottu> iLogical: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Relondo> sipior: Alright, I'll reboot and see what I can do. Will return.
<sipior> Relondo: good luck
<Qazjap11> Hi, sorry for doubling... I'm trying to configure pptp vpn in network manager: I can connect through the terminal, but when I configure it in the NM and try to connect, absolutely nothing happens. No ppp0 interface, no packets to dest in wireshark, no logs, no icon changing.. nothing...
<ashima1> Hi..Can anyone help me with setting up my wifi...i downloaded the driver ralink 5390 for my hp g62 laptop
<user___> hi
<littleTurtle> I guess I should just move the sdd1 partition after deleting the Ubuntu one, and then reinstalling to the free space?
<user___> exit
<sk8|> ashima1, are you on 12.04?
<ashima1> yes i am
<sk8|> what's the issue?
<sk8|> not connecting?
<ashima1> it doesn't switch on the wireless for me
<ashima1> and when i do ifconfig
<ashima1> it doesn't show any wireless connections
<sk8|> i've been battling it aswell
<sk8|> i gave up on 12.04
<sk8|> i tried for 2 weeks to get it working with no luck
<MonkeyDust> sk8|  try iwconfig
<Sharaak> I had problems with my mouse clicks as soon as I logged in
<ashima1> i had version 10 before...and did some fixes and finally was able to fix it
<sk8|> monkey1, there's something wrong with power management
<sk8|> MonkeyDust,
<Relondo> sipior: No such option.
<ashima1> @sk8: so u weren't able to work it?
<sk8|> no
<sk8|> i got wirless working
<sk8|> but only when plugged into to an AC source
<ashima1> what wasn't working then?
<sipior> Relondo: check your motherboard manual. you might be stuck with the situation, i'm sorry to say.
<ashima1> ohhh
<sk8|> when running on battery power wireless would not work
<ashima1> my ethernet works
<ashima1> ohh wierd
<Relondo> sipior: Where would I find my motherboard manual? Should that have shipped with my laptop?
<sk8|> something with power management is shutting the wifi card down
<ashima1> i am running on ac power too
<dlong> Anybody here been able to use the remote access feature of the Watch ESPN web site?  I can't get it to work with Ubuntu, but can on other operating systems.
<sipior> Relondo: probably not :-) but a quick google search on the make and model should turn up a fair bit.
<Relondo> sipior: Alright.
<ashima1> i have a button which enables and disables wireless
<ashima1> but it doesn't seem to work
<ircnode0> somebody know a command that I can get parent name? e.g. magic_command /folder/subfolder/file.mp3 ==output==> subfolder?
<Relondo> sipior: A search for "toshiba satellite l775d motherboard manual" returned nothing. I got an Archlinux article that would have been useful a week ago, but nothing mentioning RAM problems.
<sipior> Relondo: try the toshiba site.
<Relondo> sipior: Why don't I think of these things myself?
<oCean> ircnode0: only with a combination of commands, for example   dirname /one/two/three.txt | cut -d/ -f3   or even    basename $(dirname /one/two/three)
<oozbooz> I've installed 12.04 on server MB w/out sound chip, later I've added ASUS DGX sound card ... but failed to make it work
<oozbooz> any suggestions ? thanks
<joydog> q
<oozbooz> lspci show the card, but aplay -l does not
<Relondo>  sipior: All I've found is a Detailed Specs PDF. What am I looking for, anyway?
<sipior> Relondo: the manual for the mainboard of your laptop. at this point, consider calling toshiba directly, or the folks you bought the thing from.
<Relondo> sipior: Well, Toshiba won't give me any Ubuntu support.
<sipior> Relondo: you don't need to mention ubuntu at any point of the conversation.
<Relondo> sipior: (And I don't have this problem on Windows 7).
<alchemist9> oozbooz: have you tryed sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base?
<Relondo> sipior: Okay. Well, I was asking what I'm looking for inside the manual.
<ircnode0> oCean: your script is really close, but I don't actually know how deep file is.
<oozbooz> alchemist9: no
<SanDarC> hello, please help me
<sipior> Relondo: you're looking to see if there is a memory remapping option in the bios.
<fidel> !ask > SanDarC
<ubottu> SanDarC, please see my private message
<oozbooz> alchemist9: thanks, I will
<Relondo> sipior: Okay.
<sipior> Relondo: i need to be on my way. good luck sorting it out.
<Relondo> sipior: Yeah, thanks :)
<ircnode0> oCean: like it can be folder1/folder2/.../foldern/file.type
<SanDarC> fidel thanx, but i have a little problem after i have done installation ubuntu 12.04lts when booting it shows: symbol not found grubdiv64
<oozbooz> alchemist9: aplay: device_list:252: no soundcards found... should I reboot the system
<alchemist9> oozbooz: you can try it may detect it my only other advice is to compile the driver the old fasion way
<fidel> SanDarC: never had that issue - but searching for that error gave tons of result - one which isnt THAt outdated might be woth a look: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1735231.html
<Nerf_Jihad> oozbooz: do you have a livecd you can use?
<oozbooz> Nerf_Jihad: yes I do
<Nerf_Jihad> oozbooz: the zealous autoconfig might generate a working config you can use
<oozbooz> which files shold be responsible for the sound config?
<SanDarC> fidel can u help me please i am newbie
<fidel> SanDarC: have you seen my last comment with the link?
<oozbooz> Nerf_Jihad: which files should be responsible for the sound config?
<SanDarC> fidel yes but not the same message :(
<Lartza> Note, selecting 'python-setuptools' instead of 'python-distribute' why??
<fidel> SanDarC: afaik thats the error you reported - but well then ignore my comment and reask the channel - in best case a bit more detailed then last time.
<Nerf_Jihad_> oozbooz: off the top of my head, I'm not 100% sure. If your sound works on the liveCD, someone a little more familiar with the process might be able to help. I'm consulting the oracle now
<SanDarC> fidel i dont have windows install just ubuntu 12.04lts
<fidel> SanDarC: you still have grub
<takis_GR> where can i upload two images with errors??
<fidel> takis_GR: imagebin.org or something similar is an option
<SanDarC> fidel i dont know if i have grub or not? sorry
<vampirnata> I'm having some difficulty checking GPU temp. I've installed lm-sensors, run sensors-detect, answerering YES to all, and it only added smsc47m1 and coretemp. Anything else I can try?
<ircnode0> oCean: I got it e.g. path=folder1/folder2/folder3/folder4 ; basename `echo ${na%/*}`
<ircnode0> oCean: oCean: *path=folder1/folder2/folder3/folder4/file.typ
<Nerf_Jihad> stupid DSL... oozbooz, did you get your unit rebooted with the livecd yet?
<roasted> Question - I'm looking for some "personal home cloud" based solutions... basically like Dropbox or Ubuntu One, but hosted on my own server within my house. I checked out OwnCloud, but I'm having some issues with it, so I'm looking for alternatives to scout the area. Is there anything else out there worth checking into?
<vampirnata> roasted: OwnCloud is great. I would recommend taking another shot at it.
<ircnode0> oCean: haven't learnt bash yet, because the syntax is somehow crazy. thanks anyway.
<roasted> vampirnata: I'm having a heckuva time logging in to it. It keeps saying something about the mysql user. Have you seen this?
<Nerf_Jihad> roasted: OwnCloud is pretty sweet. It's well worth the effort
<morsnowski> roasted, what do you need. just a file drop or email  ...
<Nerf_Jihad> roasted: what's the error say?
<roasted> morsnowski: Dropbox, but on my own personal box. That's basically it.
<vampirnata> roasted: make sure your mysql is set up correctly?
<roasted> MySQL enter the database username. MySQL enter the database name.
<morsnowski> just get one of the content management systems
<i7c> is there something to make continuous backups like that "time machine" thing for mac os?
<roasted> vampirnata: is it needed to set up mysql independently?
<nextum678> hi, how to install e.q. wine silently?
<roasted> vampirnata: it asked me mysql related info during the installer, so I thought that part was done
<vampirnata> it probably wanted your mysql details
<vampirnata> you should slow down and read what it asks ;)
<roasted> vampirnata: I... I am. I'm sitting at a login screen here.
<roasted> vampirnata: I googled the error and other users were having the same thing, whcih made me think maybe I'm seeing a bug
<vampirnata> okay, let me check
<Nerf_Jihad> i7c: yeah, it's called Dejadup
<roasted> vampirnata: put it this way - when you set up owncloud, did you set up any sort of mysql stuff externally? Like did you install and set up a database, THEN install owncloud?
<Nerf_Jihad> i7c: an rsync is fine too
<sacarlson> roasted: you were asked what is it you need to have online on your site,  just share files or ?/
<oozbooz> Nerf_Jihad: no ... it is production system, have to wait for the window to work on it...
<roasted> sacarlson: I answered. I basically want dropbox... but on my own personal server, so yeah, basically.
<vampirnata> roasted: http://tinyurl.com/bwchu35
<i7c> Nerf_Jihad: i'll read a little about it. thx for the hint
<roasted> vampirnata: that's not the error I get.
<roasted> vampirnata: did you set up your database prior to installing owncloud?
<vampirnata> i already had a working mysql
<vampirnata> never had that error
<sacarlson> roasted: oh sorry I didn't even know what dropbox was but see it's just a file shareing web site
<Nerf_Jihad_> i7c: dejadup does encrypted, compressed differential backups as files change, rsync is the tried-and-true method used by the grey-bearded ones
<fulcan> How does ubutu install to a file on an ntfs partition? A friend just showed me his dual boot windows system and fsisk -l shows sda1 sda2 as a normal Linux instal on 'NTFS'? but no signs of is widows partition at all. reboot the machine into windows and it show a 20 gig file (his ubuntu installation) and that is it. this make no sense to me. can someone expain.
<sacarlson> roasted: I did install some php package that was like filemanager that each user controled his own files but not sure they could set others to see them
<xangua> !wubi | you mean wubi¿
<ubottu> you mean wubi¿: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<roasted> i7c: deja dup is based on duplicity, a command line backup utility. duplicity is based on rsync. So by using deja dup, you're indirectly using rsync as well.
<tom___> hey, i'm trying to install ubuntu server 12 from usb, but after the keyboard selection it says that i can't find the cd rom, what do i do?
<vampirnata> roasted: did you install owncloud with apt-get or as per instructions on their website?
<wo0f> tom___, what are you using to burn your usb?
<tom___> unetbootin
<roasted> vampirnata: apt-get
<vampirnata> roasted: okay i'm doing it now on a fresh ubuntu vm
<vampirnata> with no mysql
<taddle> Hi
<taddle> I'm having port problems
<taddle> I'm setting a minecraft classic server, 800craft running on mono
<sacarlson> taddle: then doc that boat at the other port
<cndiv> hey everyone, I have a broad question. If my work wifi network works fine with most machines, but a few have spotty reception, how do I begin to troubleshoot that?
<vampirnata> roasted: when you are at the login, click the dropdown "advanced"
<cndiv> assume every machine is running 12.04
<cndiv> and is up to date
<roasted> vampirnata: I did. Then what?
<vampirnata> what does it say there...
<taddle> I've forwarded, disable ufw, but it still tells me another program is using every port
<roasted> vampirnata: data folder, db user, db pw, etc
<vampirnata> roasted: so therefore? :)
<roasted> vampirnata: am I putting in new info? Or am I putting in info from a previously setup sql database?
<sacarlson> cndiv: can't you see the signal level in network-manager or wicd to see if wifi signal is low or not?
<vampirnata> you will need to set up a mysql database
<roasted> vampirnata: okay, that's what the documentation was lacking then.
<vampirnata> i saw it said that it can use sqlite, but when you drop down advanced it says mysql will be used
<vampirnata> either way you will need a database
<roasted> vampirnata: any guides to setting up mysql db/user?
<vampirnata> google ubuntu mysql :)
<roasted> vampirnata: I thought that was the point of it asking for a mysql root pw when you set up owncloud. I thought it did its own thing.
<roasted> vampirnata: been there. Some guides are crazy complex. I'm not sure what exactly I need for this instance.
<roasted> vampirnata: I assume just a blank db and a user?
<taddle> anybody got an idea for me?
<roasted> vampirnata: just makes no sense it wouldn't be tagged to set up mysql AS you set up owncloud. Several other apps I've used do this.
<vampirnata> try this
<sacarlson> taddle: might it require sudo to run?
<amok> how do i start a shell with another programming running in it...mc and aterm ?
<vampirnata> roasted: do you have mysql installed though?
<vampirnata> roasted: i think you may have
<roasted> vampirnata: yes, it came installed when I installed owncloud
<vampirnata> roasted: then use root user and the password you set. name the database something and click finish
<IVM> where can i download cario?
<vampirnata> just did it on a fresh install, worked
<alchemist9> amok: open another terminal window? or if your using console hit alt+Fkey ...
<vampirnata> roasted: going to watch the football now. good luck :)
<roasted> thanks
<morsnowski> vampirnata,  exactly "go on you boys in green!"
<amok> no alchemist9, i want midnightcommand running in the desktop background of my fluxbox
<octaviordz> any one here following (trying to) Ubuntu App Developer Showdown Workshops? youtube link is down? (or just me)
<taddle> (sarcasticly) thanks for all your help!
<ikonia> taddle: welcome, take care
<sacarlson> taddle:  well you didn't even answer my question
<sacarlson> taddle: thanks for beings so responsive
<taddle> I wasn't asked a question, was I?
<sacarlson> 01:36:35 AM) taddle: anybody got an idea for me?
<donvito> hello, im using ubuntu 12.04 desktop edition and im connection in internet through wireles wifi dongle, everytime when my router disconects my wifi doesnt connect automaticaly it asks me to join on the network , how can i make the internet connection became automatically and conects on the router automatically
<taddle> sacarlson, yes, I said that
<alchemist9> amok: then ctrl+x should background the program or use screen the options are yours...
<takis_GR> i am back. this is the error screen. http://imagebin.org/216955
<taddle> I asked YOU a question, not vice versa
<pulse00> hi all. anyone knows how to install the time executable? i'm running a munin script which needs this executable instead of the bash time command
<ryanprior> taddle: He asked if maybe you should use sudo. Not a very helpful question, as the answer is obviously no, but yeah, that's up in the chat log.
<taddle> Tried with and without
<cndiv> sacarlson, I'm actually not familiar with that. What if I look and the sigal is low on one machine but high on another and they are both running up to date 12.04?
<ryanprior> taddle: No idea why your game won't run, but I do know that getting snarky with the channel is counterproductive. The folks here are volunteers and are eager to provide answers when they can.
<donvito> hello, im using ubuntu 12.04 desktop edition and im connection in internet through wireles wifi dongle, everytime when my router disconects my wifi doesnt connect automaticaly it asks me to join on the network , how can i make the internet connection became automatically and conects on the router automatically
<lbbef> Hi! I couldn't boot into ubuntu live cd, so i went to downloaded a few12.04 x64 cd images from ubuntu.com and checked the md5 and CRC. Out of 7 images, only 2 had the same hash, the rest were completely different. Any idea why?
<ryanprior> taddle: I suggest trying back in an hour, see if anybody with different knowledge is around then.
<taddle> ryanprior, to be honest, I don't know why I came
<craigbass1976> is there a way to look again at the list of updates that I installed this morning?
<taddle> I've never had good experiences here
<craigbass1976> taddle, what are you afteR?
<takis_GR> i am back. this is the error screen. http://imagebin.org/216955
<taddle> To find out why ubuntu is telling all game servers all ports are in use
<taddle> when clearly, they're not
<taddle> I checked netstat
<sacarlson> cndiv: there will be a point where the wifi signal will be too low to get all the packets you need,  you might experiment to find out what that level is before the bandwidth is too low to use
<taddle> Any idea why ubuntu would claim ports are being used to applications
<donvito> hello, im using ubuntu 12.04 desktop edition and im connection in internet through wireles wifi dongle, everytime when my router disconects my wifi doesnt connect automaticaly it asks me to join on the network , how can i make the internet connection became automatically and conects on the router automatically
<taddle> but tells me they're not
<sacarlson> taddle: port forwarding set on router?
<taddle> yes
<sacarlson> taddle:  checked netstat -pant; and said what?
<kRush> anyone have a xhat script that blocks those stupid 'we' queries I'm getting in here?
<alchemist9> lbbef: somthing is corrupting your downloads, as long as the md5 and crc match it's a good image to burn
<craigbass1976> Oh wait... is /var/log/apt/history.log a list of what got upgraded in any given session ?
<sacarlson> kRush: I'm getting alot of those lately also
<choppyfireballs> Hello, I was wondering if anyone can help me troubleshoot why xl2tpd will not start up
<kRush> sacarlson, any idea what those are about?
<taddle> Only thing I don't expect is "0.0.0.0:*"
<taddle> Erm
<takis_GR> i have  this error boot screen. http://imagebin.org/216955 who can help me??
<sacarlson> kRush: I traced some and they were from different location so proxyed bot or ?
<taddle> if you saw a smiley, it shouldn't have been
<ryanprior> Ask away, choppyfireballs. If anybody knows the answer they will chime in. :-)
<eutheria> what do i need to install to play a .asx extension?
<matthewlawson3> Hey guys I have a question. I want to change the hostname of my computer to something else so it shows up on a Windows share as that name. However, when I change the name it does not change the name in the Windows Share and I cannot access the Ubuntu machine anymore. Any ideas?
<choppyfireballs> currently I am attempting to set up a vpn to connect my razr maxx to our network, i'm using openswan and xl2tpd, i have set up and installed the certificates onto my phone and went to go start xl2tpd and it just [failed]
<taddle> what is 0.0.0.0:*
<ryanprior> eutheria: looks like a music playlist file, so maybe Totem, VLC, mplayer, or banshee would read it?
<nsarfati> hello
<matthewlawson3> Hey guys I have a question. I want to change the hostname of my computer to something else so it shows up on a Windows share as that name. However, when I change the name it does not change the name in the Windows Share and I cannot access the Ubuntu machine anymore without using the default name of Ubuntu. Any ideas?
<tmg> matthewlawson3: /etc/hostname
<ryanprior> choppyfireballs: have you tried checking any logs associated with the xl2tpd service?
<sacarlson> choppyfireballs: I've never used openswan ,  I've used openvpn  I start with no encryption to be sure the routeing is working then add the encryption as needed after I know it works
<takis_GR> windows shares use samba. the name for sharing is in smb.conf
<eutheria> ryanprior, do you know why rhythmbox was set to be the default ?
<taddle> samba screwed up my sources list :/
<D3RGPS31> my laptop's keyboard and mouse don't work :l attaching a laptop and mouse through usb works though
<D3RGPS31> what do i do? :3
<eutheria> D3RGPS31, what laptop?
<Elrick> :o
<ryanprior> eutheria: it's gone back and forth, the latest UDS had an in-depth discussion and I wasn't a part of it but I know that the accusation was leveled at the Banshee community that they weren't responsive enough to Ubuntu's needs.
<D3RGPS31> asus 1215n-pu17
<takis_GR> i have  this error boot screen. http://imagebin.org/216955 who can help me??
<eutheria> ryanprior, oh
<eutheria> i use cinnamon desktop anyway
<sacarlson> taddle what does zebra mean?  out of context I don't know what 0.0.0.0:* is eather
<tmg> guys, is there a simple way to boot ub with reseted/clean X settings? I turned off my laptop when had monitor conected and now my gnome3 is fucked up when i try to run it w/o monitor
<taddle> zebra?
<eutheria> i found even the unity 5.12 update really didn't improve the 3d performance
<OerHeks> eutheria, canonical dumped all mono applications. that is why banshee is removed.
<donvito> were is located wireles config in ubuntu ?
<eutheria> thanks OerHeks
<tmg> donvito: network manager
<donvito> in cmd line sorry
<taddle> ah
<matthewlawson3> what line needs to be changed to change the name in the Samba config file?
<taddle> 0.0.0.0 means all IP addresses on the local machine
<craigbass1976> Is there a way to roll back one of the packages that got updated this morning?
<takis_GR> by default smb.conf use workgroup.
<takis_GR> *name=workgroup
<matthewlawson3> the name of the network is the same as the Windows PCs and they can see each other and access each other while my hostname is Ubuntu
<astronaut> Hello. Is there a python library for encoding data into QR-code, available from Ubuntu 12.04 archive?
<matthewlawson3> But when I change the hostname Windows cannot see the Linux machine anymore
<profiler1982> differene betwen wubi and normal install
<profiler1982> what are thy
<takis_GR> i have  this error boot screen. http://imagebin.org/216955 who can help me??
<trism> astronaut: python-qrencode it seems
<OerHeks> profiler1982, wubi is inside windows, not the real experience.
<D3RGPS31> my laptop's keyboard and mouse work during init, but stop working after in tty and x :l attaching a keyboard and mouse through usb works though; asus 1215n-pu17
<alchemist9> profiler1982: a wubi install will install a loop mounted disk image a regular install will install to the hard disk directly..
<ryanprior> astronaut: doesn't look like it, but you can install the python-pip package and then use the pip package manager to install the qrcode library.
<astronaut> trism: Thanks, I'll try.
<profiler1982> i know  that. there are any other differense
<takis_GR> i have  this error boot screen. http://imagebin.org/216955 who can help me??
<OerHeks> profiler1982, are there?
<ryanprior> astronaut: or looks like trism found something good :-)
<matthewlawson3> Anyone? My Windows Pcs are on the same network as my Ubuntu machine and they can access the Linux machine as long as the host name stays Ubuntu. When I change the hostname, however, then the Windows machine does not recognize the name change and does not access the machine, even after I restart it. Any ideas?
<alchemist9> profiler1982: there isn't a suspend to disk mode in a wubi install..
<profiler1982> am not find any
<craigbass1976> Is there some equivalent to apt-get rollback?
<OerHeks> no craigbass1976, unfortunatly
<profiler1982> am using wubi several mounths
<LjL> craigbass1976: no
<craigbass1976> OerHeks, Balls...  Even for a single package?
<profiler1982> bad eanglish sorry
<LjL> craigbass1976: for a single package you can try doing apt-get install packagename=versionnumber
<profiler1982> and i am first time here
<matthewlawson3> How can I get Windows to resolve my new Ubuntu host name?
<taddle> any info for me?
<alchemist9> Nerf_Jihad: I don't think chatzilla likes to stay connected..
<craigbass1976> LjL, any idea how I'd find my last version number?  I'm dealing with Oracle java.  I'm on build 1.7.0_05-b05 at the moment, but don't know what I was on a couple of hours ago.
<LjL> craigbass1976: maybe you can find out from /var/log/dpkg.log
<ryanprior> craigbass1976: check your dpkg log?
<profiler1982> suspend to disc is working am using it. hibernacion is not
<Meridious> matthewlawson3 what version on windows?
<matthewlawson3> Meridious, Windows 7
<profiler1982> write-read speed is slowly then normal instal
<Meridious> matthewlawson3: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\hosts file should contain those resolutions
<profiler1982> buta on saus eee pc on normal install apu temprature is 75
<matthewlawson3> Meridious, My Windows Pcs are on the same network as my Ubuntu machine and they can access the Linux machine as long as the host name stays Ubuntu. When I change the hostname, however, then the Windows machine does not recognize the name change and does not access the machine, even after I restart it. Any ideas?
<Meridious> matthewlawson3: you could add an entry to that
<profiler1982> on wubi same
<profiler1982> why so high
<craigbass1976> On 6/14 I've got: oracle-java7-installer 7u5-0~webupd8~3 and today I've got oracle-java7-installer 7u5-0~webupd8~5.  Would I install 1.7.0_05-b03?
<takis_GR> i have  this error boot screen. http://imagebin.org/216955 who can help me??
<Meridious> matthewlawson3: adding a hostname resolution to a windows host file is pretty similar to adding one in ubuntu
<matthewlawson3> ok I'll try it, hang on
<Meridious> matthewlawson3: tell me if that works. If not, try entering ipconfig /flushdns into a cmd prompt
<takis_GR> i have  this error boot screen. http://imagebin.org/216955 who can help me??
<alchemist9> profiler1982: if need be you can install ubuntu on a usb HDD to solve the write speed delay, or even dual booting ubuntu with whatever version of windows you are running but if it's not broke don't mess with it :)
<matthewlawson3> Meridious this is the first time I have edited hosts file in Windows. Where do I need to put the new line?
<Meridious> i am 90% sure that the format is identical to *nix systems. Let me check on that
<Meridious> matthewlawson3: the format is exactly the same. just put a new line with  <IP> <HOSTNAME>
<matthewlawson3> Ok I just changed the host name in the linux machine to test this
<matthewlawson3> Do I need to restart the machine before I test?
<Meridious> matthewlawson3: doubt it
<matthewlawson3> ok
<Meridious> matthewlawson3: couldnt hurt though
<matthewlawson3> how do I access the ip of this  computer via terminal?
<Meridious> matthewlawson3: win or *nix
<dysun> hi guys
<dysun> i'm a linux noob
<Meridious> hi there dysun!
<dysun> do you have any good reading recommendations for me
<dysun> to understand linux better
<profiler1982> delay is not problem, there is not any
<Meridious> sure do.
<Meridious> one sec
<profiler1982> but other people sa that
<Meridious> dysun, http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/lpi/
<Meridious> read over this stuff
<takis_GR> i have  this error boot screen. http://imagebin.org/216955 who can help me??
<profiler1982> am testing 11.10 wubi and 12.04 normal
<profiler1982> is slice difference
<Meridious> dysun: it will show you the basics
<matthewlawson3> Meridious going to restart brb
<dysun> Meridious: ok thanks for the recommendation
<Meridious> dysun, if you want more, i have a decent cheat sheet i can pastebin
<dysun> Meridious: sure. anything i can get my hands on
<dysun> Meridious: it's just confusing with all the distros so i'm just trying out ubuntu
<lily> hi
<lupintheethird> how do you configure remmina remote desktop?
<Meridious> dysun: ubuntu is a good starting place.
<lupintheethird> actually i have a new issue with ubuntu, some reason windows get stuck like right now i cannot close out of this window, and the menu comes up but i cannot click on anything
<Meridious> dysun: here is a cheat sheet i put together for a friend of mine
<Meridious> dysun: http://pastebin.com/b8c8L2t9
<lupintheethird> any ideas?
<dysun> Meridious: cool thanks again for the help!
<Meridious> dysun: no problem! I hope you grow to love linux as much as the rest of us
<zykotick9> Meridious: "When you do get proficient at using VI, you become unstoppable." love it ;)
<Meridious> zykotick9: lol its true
<lupintheethird> does anyone know what would cause mouse clicking to become randomly inactive but still have control over my mouse
<lupintheethird> it seems if i alt-tab and switch windows it resets something
<Meridious> lupinthethird: sounds like your OS froze. Just log out and log back in is how i normally fix it
<Meridious> lupinthethird: also, i love that show
<lupintheethird> Meridious, it is great :)  , and the os didn't actually freeze just mouse clicking
<lupintheethird> Meridious, and if i alt-tab change windows it comes back
<lupintheethird> or if i press super i can get the menu but again no clicking
<alchemist9> I wonder if it's possible to have a dual-screen console...
<Meridious> lupinthethird: it may be a window selection thing. When your mouse freezes, are you clicking an applet or something like that?
<lupintheethird> Meridious, now that i'm looking into it, when i over over an icon in the menu it doesnt even highlight
<lupintheethird> Meridious, i dont think so?
<Meridious> lupinthethird: i dont know how to fix that
<Meridious> lupinthethird: its probably just a bug in unity
<lupintheethird> Meridious, okay and do you know if installing cinnamon still messes things up?
<matthewlawson3> Meridious I flushed DNS as well and still it is not changing the name. I cannot access the Linux machine on the Windows side however
<conley> My startup is taking longer than usual after my latest update... what log files should I check for information?
<Meridious> lupinthethird: each WM has its own idiosyncracies
<Meridious> lupinthethird: but cinnimon is great. I am actually using it at the moment
<AutoMatrix> Good evening fols
<Meridious> matthewlawson3: hmmm
<Meridious> matthewlawson3: I am running out of ideas :P
<lupintheethird> Meridious, hmm do you have a proper way to install it without messing up anything else in ubuntu?
<matthewlawson3> ok
<kdmurray> Hi there -- I'm wondering if anyone can help with this question. I'm trying to figure out if it's possible to have a specific USB flash drive auto-mount to a specific folder when its attached to the system. The system is running Ubuntu 12.04 server, no GUI, headless.
<matthewlawson3> I'll figure it out
<matthewlawson3> Thanks though
<AutoMatrix> hello people I got around here, please excuse if I do not strictly follow the rules, for the moment ;)
<conley> kdmurray: You could write a little script
<Meridious> lupinthethird: http://www.unixmen.com/howto-install-cinnamon-on-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<hardworking> can someone help me .. please ?
<lupintheethird> Meridious, good deal
<conley> hardworking: what's wrong?
<lupintheethird> Meridious, is that for the 1.4 up3?
<AutoMatrix> As I have a Scammer on the hook of my fishing line, I wonder if somebody could help me to catch it and how ?
<Meridious> matthewlawson3: sorry I could not be of more help
<cannedheat> #bash
<AutoMatrix> maybe send me the link of another site ?
<hardworking> conley:  hello, I have the following setup:  host OS(ubuntu) , guest OS(windows7). Under guest OS I have a VPN client running. How can I make VPN stuff accesible through the host OS(Ubuntu) ? host OS has localnet ip-> 10.11.13.153    and guest OS has 3 interfaces:     10.1.191.42  ,      169.254.172.225,   10.0.2.15   .... How do I do this ?
<Pici> AutoMatrix: What does that have to do with Ubuntu?
<Meridious> lupinthethird: yes, or whatever is the most recent release
<kdmurray> conley: Is there some kind of unique identifier that the USB devices would have that I could key off in the script?
<Pici> !ot | AutoMatrix
<ubottu> AutoMatrix: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<AutoMatrix> Pici,  since I'm an ubuntu User ther could e a utility for my favourite distro
<lupintheethird> Meridious, installing down thanks man
<MonkeyDust> hardworking  set NAT to bridged, to make a logical bridge to your eisting network
<MonkeyDust> existing*
<conley> kdmurray: Well, there's UUID :)
<Jordan_U> kdmurray: You could use the filesystem UUID (assuming that they're not going to write a new filesystem to the drive).
<korsakof> hi everybody. I use acl to allow users to access /var/www/site1. but when the user1 create a new file, user1 is set as the owner of that file. Is there a way to force www-data to be the "unix" owner of the file?
<AutoMatrix> tx Pici , I'm a bit further now, exept if you have hot another interesting thing for me ?? the name of a program or another link ?
<hardworking> MonkeyDust: if I set it to Bridged then internet won't work anymore on the VM
<MonkeyDust> hardworking  it's how i make it work in my virtual machines - have you tried?
<hardworking> MonkeyDust: I'm gonna re-try
<kdmurray> conley: OK, that works. I'll do some more digging. Would I be correct in assuming that the auto-mount in /media only works if you're in a graphical shell, and not from the CLI?
<Pici> AutoMatrix: catching scammers doesn't have anything to do with channel, and frankly I don't know how there could be an application to help you do that.  If you want advice, I've already pointed you to a more appropriate channel.
<kdmurray> Jordan_U: thanks for the tip.
<baazigar> Hello, I have a game in c++/qt and i want to make it public so that it shows up on ubuntu software center and people can download it easily by sudo apt-get install. What is the procedure to do that?
<Jordan_U> kdmurray: You're welcome.
<Meridious> baazigar: http://developer.ubuntu.com/2012/02/how-to-prepare-a-compiled-application-for-ubuntu-software-center/
<MonkeyDust> baazigar  create a ppa and hope someone picks it up
<conley> kdmurray: It's tied to gnome somehow. As far as I know, it's tied to the file manager, so you would be correct. But I'm sure there are cli programs that automount as well
<MonkeyDust> baazigar  you may have put a vicious piece of code in it, so canonical won't accept it without testing
<baazigar> MonkeyDust : what does picking up mean? and who does that?
<baazigar> cannonical people?
<MonkeyDust> baazigar  make it available somewhere, a blog or so
<baazigar> and what if someone steals my code?
<lupintheethird> Meridious, so far so good with the cinnamon install
<MonkeyDust> baazigar  stealing is impossible, as it is GPL
<korsakof> :)
<Meridious> lupinthethird: glad to hear. I moved my toolbar up top though. felt weird with it on the bottom
<conley> Also, icons just showed up on my desktop with the latest update... is this some unity setting or something?
<baazigar> I mean  takes away my credit
<baazigar> and puts it up under his name
<MonkeyDust> baazigar  that's against the FOSS philosophy
<lupintheethird> Meridious, just did that myself haha
<fraterm> Someone stealth-forks it.
<Lammerix> ?
<MonkeyDust> baazigar  but better discuss that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<lupintheethird> Meridious, just set the top panel to 22 pixels looks nice, do you know a way to set the title bars to not have huge font and be so thick?
<Lammerix> is this already a channel?
<Pici> Lammerix: This? You're in the official Ubuntu support channel.
<HardFu> i installed hearbeat on a ubuntu box, no problems when I run it,... but if i do crm_mon -1 i get: Connection to cluster failed: connection failed
<baazigar> MonkeyDust : what do people get by opensourcing their code? even if the credits are snatched?
<Lammerix> oh, haven't seen this kind of irc program... couldn't even see the users
<MonkeyDust> baazigar  type /join #ubuntu-offtopic to find out
<baazigar> MonkeyDust : joined
<Meridious> not sure right now
<roasted> OKAY, I'm back. After a continued headache with owncloud, I'm STILL looking for alternatives to it. Anybody?
<Meridious> you could always modify the system fonts somewhere....
<Lammerix> is there a channel for starters? i don't want to bother profis with my (for them stupid) question
<ki4ro> anyone have any experience with the rotating cube?  Can't seem to get it going here
<Meridious> Lammerix: #ubuntu-beginners
<Meridious> Lammerix: but its usually vacant
<DJones> Lammerix: This is the amin support channel, there's every level of question here
<DJones> *main
<hardworking> MonkeyDust: didn't work man..
<creamteamthias> yo
<Womkes> If I have a new disk with the following info in parted ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/1047971/ ) and I just want to have one large parition but optimally aligned, do I first need to create a primary partition with certain alignment? If so, how do I do this I keep getting message that the partition is not optimally aligned.
<takis_GR> i have  this error boot screen. http://imagebin.org/216955 who can help me??
<Meridious> takis_GR: looks like it is not picking up your hard drive... Not that good at reading system messages
<leprechau> takis_GR, it can't find your root filesystem
<leprechau> what have you done to it lately?
<takis_GR> and what can i do??
<takis_GR> i am with live dvd and teamviewer
<leprechau> takis_GR, is this a new install?
<passov> hello every body
<Meridious> hello passov
<passov> quelqu'un de francais pour me guider ?
<takis_GR> no
<Pici> !fr | passov
<ubottu> passov: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<leprechau> looks like from the top of the screen that it kernel paniced ... dumped a backtrace and then tried to drop to shell
<takis_GR> is my brother pc and has ubuntu 10.04 about 6 months now
<passov> thank
<leprechau> takis_GR, have you tried rebooting it?
<leprechau> or is that what you did to get here?
<takis_GR> several times
<khalid> bonjour
<takis_GR> this error is all the time. my brother said me
<takis_GR> *it
<lerp> Hello, In sound settings there is an extra sound device "Built-in Audio" which keeps getting selected as the default sound device, however when this device is selected my sound doesn't work. I can select the other device and sound works fine. How can I stop my sound device from being changed or better yet remove the erroneous device that's showing up?
<leprechau> well he has done something to it ... messed with the grub config or something it can't find the root fs
<Rook> I think my laptop has a rootkit from its days as a Windows™ PC (that's what the antivirus claimed back when it had Windows™ XP on it).  When I try to install Ubuntu, the bootloader doesn't get installed.
<leprechau> takis_GR, your best bet is going to be booting from a livecd to fix it
<takis_GR> i have boot with live cd.
<takis_GR> what can i do to fix it??
<leprechau> takis_GR, you'll need to reinstall grub and re-generate the grub config
<takis_GR> can you tell me how because now i am confused
<takis_GR> grub-install /dev/sda?
<Lammerix> okay, no ones talk in beginners channel
<triad> ?
<Lammerix> or they don't know how to restore grub after playing with it many hours
<Lammerix> any experts of grub?
<zykotick9> Rook: verify that there isn't an anti-virus setting in bios - if it's enabled, it will prevent MBR installs
<Lammerix> GRUB 2.04 is gone, any help?
<Meridious> reinstall
<Rook> No AV setting in BIOS.  I checked thoroughly.
<Meridious> no clue how grub works...
<schultza> is there any way to check when a user was logged in for a time frame on linux?
<ssta> last?
<jeremiah> what is the channel for ubuntu 12.04?
<schultza> he didnt record his hours last week and needs login times
<ssta> jeremiah: this one
<zykotick9> jeremiah: this one
<jeremiah> ok.
<ssta> schultza: last
<jeremiah> tanks
<Meridious> schultza: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-display-date-and-time-of-login/
<Jordan_U> Lammerix: GRUB 2.04 hasn't been released yet (we're still on 1.99), what problem are you specifically having?
<takis_GR> when try to mount /dev/sda1 then terminal freeze
<leprechau> takis_GR, first you are going to want to make sure you have mounted your disk ... if you're using lvm or something you'll  have to import those as well
<Meridious> schultza: http://bit.ly/MomLDd
<Lammerix> Jordan_U it's a beta. I guess it came with Fedora
<leprechau> takis_GR, then you'll want to chroot to your root fs ... grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda .... then ... grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<leprechau> or: update-grub on ubuntu
<schultza> thanks.. it helps
<Jordan_U> Lammerix: 2.00 beta4 then (not 2.04). What probelm are you having? Are you dual booting Ubuntu and Fedora?
<Rook> Is it possible that this computer doesn't have a rootkit, but that the version of GRUB that comes with Ubuntu 12.04 is too new for the BIOS to use?
<jeremiah> I am having graphics card driver problems. Ubuntu does not recognize it, even though when i type lspci it brings it up in the list. I have a Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI M64-S [Mobility Radeon X2300]
<jeremiah>  could someone tell me how to get drivers for it?
<Meridious> Rook: possible, but highly unlikely
<takis_GR> i cant mount partition sda1
<Rook> It boots from the CD, just not from the SSD.
<korsakof> Lammerix: maybe you could try to fix grub with the rescatux livecd..
<korsakof> http://rescatux.berlios.de/wiki/Main_Page#Grub_options
<lerp> Hello, In sound settings there is an extra sound device "Built-in Audio" which keeps getting selected as the default sound device, however when this device is selected my sound doesn't work. I can select the other device and sound works fine. How can I stop my sound device from being changed or better yet remove the erroneous device that's showing up?
<korsakof> So the only way is to make a cron the chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www every 5 minutes? ugly!
<kuser> hi all. problems with kde and gtk apps... is there a master? :)
<mfilipe> what is the best solution to calendar in Ubuntu? I want something integrate with default clock calendar
<kuser> i installed "kde-config-gtk" and "gtk2-engines-oxygen", set "oxygen-gtk" in "application appearance"....
<Lammerix> OKAY, here's what I've done. first I installed Fedora with its grub 2 beta. It worked fine. Then i instlled Ubuntu 12.04 and the grub 1.99 came with it. so I had 2 grubs. 2 beta was the first one booting. it hasn't recognized Ubuntu. But 1.99 did recognize all OSs(I closed the 2 beta to see 1.99). after playing with 2 beta with grub customizer I lost it. Now I have only 1.99 with no Fedora in it!!! it just gone.
<kuser> but gtk apps still looks ugly
<Jordan_U> Lammerix: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo update-grub" from Ubuntu?
<siverpro> anyone know why using nvidia-current on my system renders it completely unusable? everything just hangs, I have to use the noveau driver to get it working
<Lammerix> okay, doing it again to be sure it's definitely not working.
<kuser> anyone with kde?
<Zally666> Gnome
<Lammerix> Generating grub.cfg ...
<Lammerix> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-23-generic
<Lammerix> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-23-generic
<Lammerix> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<Lammerix> Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda1
<FloodBot1> Lammerix: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lammerix> done
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | Lammerix
<ubottu> Lammerix: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Rook> Kuser: LXDE as a rule.
<Lammerix> sry
<Meridious> kuser, sorry, using cinnamon
<kuser> Meridious: thanks anyway :)
<Jazire_> I  have a question regarding unstalling Wine completely from system
<Lammerix> Jordan http://paste.ubuntu.com/1048016/
<HardFu> I'm having problems with hearbeat
<HardFu> crm_mon -1  gives me
<HardFu> Connection to cluster failed: connection failed
<adammw111> i can't get a usb hard drive to mount with udisks, i keep getting not authorised messages. what config files do i need to change to let me (non-root user but in adm/sudo/plugdev group) mount disks?
<Jazire_> I have attempted uninstalling Wine, 4QWine and Winetricks from my system through the Software center but it does not do a complete uninstall.  then when Itry to reinstall, it creates wrong new directories.  Also, creates new programs that I want to reinstall...it's a mess
<Rook> So...anyone think of any way we might address this rootkit issue?
<Meridious> Rook, if you really want to make sure you didnt get rooted, format the HDD
<MonkeyDust> Jazire_  maybe you have to delete some hidden .config file, too
<adammw111> Jazire_, have you tried deleting your .wine folder? (this contains all your windows programs)
<tira> exusme :)
<tira> some one can help me?
<MonkeyDust> tira  if you're sweet
<Meridious> Rook, if you want something Tinfoil-Hat Tier, download DBAN
<Jazire_> no, I am a new user and do not know what all I can do.  I don't even know how to find my Wine folder
<haxxpop>  Does anyone know whether gtk+ bases on OOP?
<jimmy51_> i've got a dell optiplex 990 with a radeon HD6450.  i boot to the livecd and install OK, but on reboot i get weird flashing.  i don't even see the grub menu at all.  if i hit ctrl-alt-del, i reboot so i'm sure something is running.
<Jazire_> also, what associated folders do I delete and where
<Meridious> jazire_:  ~/.wine
<jimmy51_> if i remember the ati card and re-install, it boots fine.
<adammw111> Jazire_, what have you done so far, and what are you trying to achieve?
<jimmy51_> if i boot to the livecd, is there something i can do to tell the installed OS to use the same graphics options as the livecd?
<tira> i have a problem with lazarus IDE on ubuntu 12.04
<Jazire_> I want to delete everything so I can do a fresh install so that the wizard comes up
<adammw111> the wizard for which program?
<Jazire_> wizard to configure Q4Wine
<kurtwp_> Jazire_: try " sudo find / -name .wine .print
<kurtwp_> Jazire_: oop -print
<kurtwp_> not .print
<adammw111> I'm not sure how Q4wINE works, sorry
<adammw111> so anyone know anything about udisks policykit or consolekit?
<Jazire_> would  "-name"   be my user name?
<kurtwp_> Jazire_: no leave it -name
<Jazire_> ok ty
<kurtwp_> Jazire_: however, ,wine fold might be in your /home/username -  just do a ls -al | more
<Jazire_> Ideally what I want to do is restore my computer to an earlier date but I can find no backups!
<MonkeyDust> Jazire_  when did you last make a backup?
<adammw111> you do realise that wine is just windows apps, all your other linux apps aren't affected
<Jazire_> I haven't...but my computer is set to do one every week
<Jazire_> so where are they????
<ant1-chr15t> hey guys i need some help i wanted to share my wifi connection via ethernet and it doesn't seem to be working i went into the ipv4 setting on the wifi and did Shared to other computers yet still nothing when i plug the other end into a windows desktop im working on
<tira> haihaiahaiahaiaiaiaiahiaiaha
<tira> akda
<tira> hehehehehehehehehehe
<tira> hehehehehe
<ant1-chr15t> intresting person.... -_-
<Zally666> Lol
<ant1-chr15t> anyways it was a new install so im not sure whats up
<skypce> http://www.unidockynapse.yzi.me/udn/ -> test my custom linux distro
<ant1-chr15t> not sure if windows to blame "normally is"
<Iszak> Does anyone know software that'll allow both git and svn support?
<usr13> ant1-chr15t: Probably lacking dhcp
<ant1-chr15t> hmm
<Jazire_> brb, going to try those commands I was given
<Zally666> Can i apt get install wifi ap radiosity?
<usr13> ant1-chr15t: Maybe just need to manually set ip, gateway and nameserver
<ant1-chr15t> indeed but its strange as it worked fine before
<usr13> before _____________?
<Zally666> Every bitmask confuscated
<Jazire_> so do I do a del home/dakotah/.wine    ????
<adammw111> rm
<adammw111> altough move to trash is better
<trashi> hi. i accidently removed /usr/share/themes and using xfce. anybody know how to restore?
<guntbert> Zally666: where did you find that app? I find only graphics/raytracing under that name
<afm> tried using qla-tools to rescan for some hba luns added.  it doesn't work on 3.X kernels…. anyone with another solution?  compile from source on the new kernel?
<jeremiah> I am having graphics card driver problems. Ubuntu does not recognize it, even though when i type lspci it brings it up in the list. I have a Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI M64-S [Mobility Radeon X2300]  could someone tell me how to get drivers for it?
<Zally666> Guntbert idk
<DJones> Zally666: http://alternativeto.net/software/radiosity/?platform=linux Suggest an app called Power Beat as an alternative for the windows app radiosity
<adammw111> maybe your xorg.conf is set to use another driver?
<adammw111> check your xorg.log file
<DJones> Zally666: Although its not in the repo's
<Jazire_> <adammw111>_  Can you tell me how to find home/dakotah/.wine  ?  I just can't find it...I"m too used to Windows and the dos form of directories, not used to seeing the home folder etc
<adammw111> are you in a terminal or just on your desktop? in a terminal, you can type cd ~/.wine otherwise in your home folder on the desktop you can go ctrl+L and type ~/.wine as well
<DJones> Zally666: Looking at it, powerbeat looks to be windows only as well
<Jazire_> I have the terminal window open
<Zally666> Dj im just chat on phone
<Womkes> Is it normal behavious that 'hostname' only returns the name of the machine and not the Fully Qualified Domain name ?
<adammw111> and you've backed up everything you've installed?
<Womkes> behaviour
<Womkes> on centos it returns the fqd
<Womkes> but not on ubuntu
<kuser> trying again... anyone with kde? :P
<sarsaeol> Womkes: yes use hostname -f
<Jazire_> no, don't know how
<Womkes> ah thanks sarsaeol
<sarsaeol> np Womkes
<adammw111> ok, are you ok with losing any software you've installed then? if so type rm -rf ~/.wine
<Zally666> But its remarkable a windows soft ap but no ubuntu one
<Jazire_> yes, I'm ok with doing that
<DJones> Zally666: I've got to go, but if radiosity was a streaming radio app, maybe thiis is a suitable alternative http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/radiotray
<DJones> Zally666: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/radio-tray-online-radio-streaming-player.html
<Jazire_> ok, did that
<adammw111> ok, you can try dpkg-reconfigure wine or dpkg-reconfigure q4wine
<Zally666> Thkx i guess thats what i want most radio :)
<ratcheer> Tiktalik: Did you ever get your Network Manager working the way you wanted?
<theding0> Looking for some help with Avast!
<Meridious> theding0: Avast runs on ubuntu?
<Jazire_> can I just go to the software center and reinstall them?
<theding0> Meridious: Is that a sarcastic question?
<guntbert> !who | Jazire_
<ubottu> Jazire_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Tiktalik> ratcheer: I don't mind having to start it manually, I just want my booting to take less long
<Meridious> theding0: sort of. This is the ubuntu channel
<Meridious> theding0: what is the problem?
<Tiktalik> but it's alright
<theding0> Meridious: Oh THAT's why it's called #ubuntu ...
<Tiktalik> it boots faster than my old PC did
<Jazire_> !tab adammw111  ok
<ubottu> Jazire_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DJones> Meridious: Avast is availabe for Ubuntu, not something I've used, but I know its there
<Jazire_> lol
<theding0> Anyways. Can anyone help me?
<Meridious> DJones: for scanning mail i guess?
<adammw111> has that solved your problem or are you still wanting the wizard?
<matyika> Valaki magyar ubuntus? :(( valaki segítsen
<Jazire_> I guess I'll give it a try
<matyika> Valaki magyar ubuntus? :(( valaki segítsen
<matyika> Valaki magyar ubuntus? :(( valaki segítsen
<DJones> !english | matyika
<ubottu> matyika: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<matyika> i'm hungarian and sorry but don't speake verry good...
<guntbert> !hu | matyika
<ubottu> matyika: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<arooni-mobile> i'm using screenlets on ubutnu 12.04; but i dont see an option for 'widget layer' in compiz settings as i did in the past... ideas?
<theding0> Here is my problem if someone could help. When I run try to run Avast, I get the error /usr/bin/avast: 178: /usr/bin/avast: /usr/lib/avast4workstation/bin/avast: not found. Except it's there when I look in the file browser..
<Meridious> theding0: try running it as a different user. The command avast probably is not in your bash profile
<usr13> theding0: Avast?
<matyika> i install Easypeasy Linux 1.6 and i select ATA...etc... winchaster and instal too... and SATA win. do not formated and... :-| SATA win. is not aviable :-|
<grimley> ey up, has anyone had any experience of setting up xbox controllers under xubuntu 11.10
<theding0> Meridious: I am the only user on this box
<usr13> theding0: Why do you need Avast?
<theding0> usr13: that doesn't matter. i just need help figuring out why it won't run
<Meridious> theding0: tentatively try root.  elevate to root with  "sudo su -" to simulate a new login
<Meridious> theding0: this should reload roots bash profile
<zykotick9> Meridious: NEVER suggest "sudo su" it's WRONG.  "sudo -i" if you need to (and almost no one does).  theding0
<Areckx> okay, I am having a serious problem with rotating my .mov video file from my iphone, usually I upload to youtube, and it fixes it for me, but I am having a ridiculous time roating it using avidemux ffmpeg, and mencoder, I keep on having the sound get changed... etc... All I want is to ROTATE IT
<theding0> Meridious: didn't work
<theding0> zykotick9: i had already typed it in
<Meridious> zykotick9: got any reading material on the matter?
<zykotick9> Meridious: nope...
<Jazire_> ! tab adammw111 the dpkg-reconfigure command in the terminal is telling me  "must be run in the root"
<ubottu> Jazire_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Meridious> zykotick9: okay. Im gonna weigh your advice with some healthy research
<Jazire_> geesh
<theding0> Anything else I can do?
<zykotick9> Meridious: whatever, it's ubuntu - do what you want.  it's not like it matters.
<Jazire_> adammw111 the dpkg-reconfigure command in the terminal is telling me  "must be run in the root"
<huismon> can anyone think of a good way to feed an array into create resources
<huismon> instead of a hash?
<grendal-prime> ok trying to route from one interface with ipv6 to second network card on ipv4 network
<Meridious> zykotick9: alright then
<Jazire_> anyone  I need to do a very clean uninstall of Wine, 4QWine and Winetricks so that the install wizard will come up...nothing is working so far.  Please help
<guntbert> Meridious: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<eutheria> can i make an encrypted volume with gparted?
<HardFu> how can I allow all traffic in a subnet via iptables
<Meridious> guntbert: thank you
<guntbert> Meridious: you're welcome :-) scroll down to "special notes..."
<tonyk> <plug> if any of you peeps need to upload a file use this: http://pile.io </plug>
<malkauns> sweet!!: http://i.imgur.com/5ot4R.jpg
<guntbert> tonyk: don't advertise
<tonyk> sorry
<eutheria> is there a UI to setup encrypted volumes?
<guntbert> malkauns: what has that to do with ubuntu support?
<Meridious> guntbert: so I am working as a linux admin intern, and my boss told me to use "sudo su -"
<Meridious> guntbert: all RHEL or centos boxes; is there a reason for that?
<exutux> your boss wrongs
<Meridious> guntbert: is it a traditional thing? did sudo -i not exist at some point
<guntbert> Meridious: when the root account is enabled there is not much difference and people where just used to using su - anyway
<Meridious> exutux: while i assume that is true, he probably has a reason for it. I wanna know if it was  a ood one
<guntbert> *people were
<pietr> how often does the ubuntu keyserver update its entries? i've added a second identity to my key and sent it to the keyserver, but it only shows the primary identity...
<theding0> So...how bout that help?
<exutux> Meridious: try to use sudo su and type ps ax, you can see that there are 2 same process for su and 2 for bash
<Zally666> Theding?
<pietr> nevermind, it just updated it :)
<exutux> Meridious: if you have root enabled you have ti use silmply su ( switch user )
<exutux> to*
<theding0> Zally666: are you offering to help or asking about my name?
<exutux> this is in case your normal user isn't in sudoers
<Meridious> exutux: so saying "sudo su -" is just being redundant?
<exutux> Meridious: yeah off course
<Meridious> exutux: learn something new everyday... Thanks man
<exutux> Meridious: and set double enviroments
<Zally666> Offering
<guntbert> Meridious: did you read that page? The differences are stated there
<exutux> Meridious: I see a lot of ( sudo su ) command suggest on network, but it's so bad
<theding0> Zally666:  When I run try to run Avast, I get the error /usr/bin/avast: 178: /usr/bin/avast: /usr/lib/avast4workstation/bin/avast: not found. Except it's there when I look in the file browser..
<exutux> !info avast
<ubottu> Package avast does not exist in precise
<exutux> well
<auronandace> theding0: do you need antivirus?
<Meridious> guntbert: i skimmed tbh :$ I was wanting to absorb a bunch of different sources
<theding0> auronandace: .....
<exutux> theding0: I think there isn't no support here for external packages
<guntbert> Meridious: pity - the info is right there - and it is noot opinion but facts :)
<Meridious> exutux: what is the real harm aside from using sys resources to maintain another environment?
<Zally666> Theding it cant find avast workstation site
<auronandace> theding0: i didn't even know avast had a linux version
<guntbert> Meridious: please drop that subject, it has nothing to do with ubuntu support
<Meridious> guntbert: alright
<Zally666> Since its not ther
<theding0> auronandace: they do
<theding0> Zally666: it is there. that's why I'm here...
<Zally666> Copy that theding?
<guntbert> !tab | Zally666
<ubottu> Zally666: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Zally666> The site doesnt exist anymore theding
<auronandace> theding0: don't mean to disappoint you but i doubt you'll get help with it here, avast should offer you support
<theding0> Zally666: I am looking at it
<theding0> auronandace: where could I go on this server?
<auronandace> !alis | theding0
<ubottu> theding0: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<auronandace> theding0: you ought to check avast's support avenues
<Zally666> Theding looking at replacement viral since workstation is out of loop
<auronandace> theding0: i'd be very surprised if they had a channel on this server
<theding0> auronandace: yeah. its so frustrating watching people do it perfectly, but when I do it that error pops up
<auronandace> theding0: avast4?
<auronandace> theding0: the website says the current version is 7
<theding0> auronandace: Linux Home Edition may be in a different version than Windows version
<Jazire_> can anyone tell me...if I delete the icons at my sidebar, then delete any files I see on my computer...will that be enough to consider the program uninstalled?
<ekaj> DHCP client ID is the IP you'd like your computer to be.. right?
<ekaj> Jazire_: no
<Jazire_> I have tried uninstalling it through the Software Center and it just won't do a clean uninstall
<Jazire_> ekaj   I have done rm -rf ~/.wine and that hasn't gotten rid of everything
<ekaj> Well, I have no idea how to do it, I was just saying that wouldn't delete everything. Have you consulted the all-powerful Google?
<dmsuperman> Jazire_: That's probably because that's not the way you uninstall things like he said
<dmsuperman> apt-get uninstall is the way you uninstall things in Ubuntu
<SkippersBoss> Jazere_: there probably still be entrys in etc and usr as well
<dmsuperman> if you didn't install it correctly / using apt, then it's different for each application
<SkippersBoss> apt-get purge
<ekaj> Well since people are here now... could anyone help me with some networking issues? =p
<Pecker> How can I setup networkmanager to not try to manage a specific interface, and not have it go totally crazy?
<L3top> !details | ekaj
<ubottu> ekaj: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ekaj> Yeah, I tried that last night for an hour and got nowhere
<dmsuperman> You tried elaborating?
<mcphail> Pecker: IIRC, network manager will ignore any interface in /etc/network/interfaces
<tinker> test
<Pecker> I tried that today, then it confused nm
<Pecker> nm thought network link was on eth0 but in reality (and ifconfig showed it) it was on eth1
<Zally666> Loopdevice
<tinker> When updating a package using 'apt-get --reinstall install', the mtime on the executable doesn't change.  Is this date preserved from within the package when installed?
<corvus_> How do you roll back Nvidia drivers to a previous version?
<Bogdy> Ciao a tutti
<ekaj> lubuntu 12.04 isn't picking up my DNS server (windows server 2k3) and Chromium keeps saying it cannot resolt the server's DNS address.. but my XP box that works uses the same info, and I put it exactly the same into lubuntu and it no work. (IP for lubuntu should be 10.0.0.12, DNS server 10.0.0.10, netmask 255.255.254.0, and gateway 10.0.0.10) and I have a domain, mydomain.local, but iunno if
<ekaj> that'd make a difference or what.
<ekaj> When I put all of that stuff into the connection, it no work.
<Bogdy> chi e l'espert qua ? ;)
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Bogdy> ok thanks
<ekaj> (I set those settings under "Manual")
<iamaguestyo> ./join #ubuntu-offtopic
<siverpro> anyone know why using nvidia-current on my system renders it completely unusable? everything just hangs, I have to use the noveau for my system to work at all
<MonkeyDust> siverpro  because the nvidia developers don't like linux
<siverpro> i see.. might as well stick to the opensource drivers?
<fishbait> 2 questions 1 how do i remove libre office? 2 what on earth were the captcha makers smoking?
<ikonia> fishbait: open the package manager search for libreoffice, remove the packages
<sam555> hello all!
<sam555> what is the command to allow samba on the ufw?
<fishbait> ah ty
<sam555> this command  sudo ufw allow Samba is not working on ubuntu 12.04
<sam555> what port does samba run on?
<Monotoko> does anyone here know how to use squid and can take a look at my squid.conf? The official room seems dead and it's a really simple setup I'm trying to do
<TheLordOfTime> !squid | Monotoko
<ubottu> Monotoko: squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<TheLordOfTime> sam555:  did you try checking your samba configuration file?
<ikonia> Monotoko: the channel can be quite active, you just have to wait, you've waited 5 - 6 minutes,
<ekaj> Any idea why my ubuntu box isn't getting IP addresses from the DNS server I specified?
<ikonia> Monotoko: I'm more than happy to take a look at your config though
<TheLordOfTime> ^ that too
<sam555> TheLordOfTime: i ended opening up the ports instead
<Monotoko> ikonia, I'm just trying to set something up for a friend who can't access a web server... it's always worked, but now it's just giving her and me "access denied" and is driving me insane
<Monotoko> I wasn't sure there would be anyone in there because of the time
<ikonia> Monotoko: have you defined access lists ?
<Monotoko> ikonia, I have defined an acl and allowed it through using http_access allow
<Monotoko> above the http_access deny all... I've even tried removing that line
<ikonia> Monotoko: right, so what is the pattern macthing on the ACL that hits him
<Monotoko> ikonia, I've added the debug options... however in the cache.log nothing seems to be coming up... in the access.log it's just giving me a 403
<ikonia> Monotoko: do you see him hitting in the access log ?
<Monotoko> ikonia, yes I do
<Monotoko> ikonia, the line is as follows: 1340056378.550      0 90.200.xxx.xxx TCP_DENIED/403 3852 GET http://195.60.188.37/ - NONE/- text/html
<ikonia> Monotoko: ok, so that suggests your access list is wrong
<Monotoko> ikonia, in my acl I have: acl medi src 195.60.188.37
<Monotoko> since it was just one IP I didn't bother with a netmask...
<ikonia> Monotoko: look at the error
<ikonia> Monotoko: it's getting a git from 90.200.xxx.xx
<ikonia> Monotoko: is that not the users IP ?
<Monotoko> ikonia, that is the users IP... do I need to add their IP as well?
<ikonia> Monotoko: yes you need to "allow" people or ip ranges to use your proxy
 * Monotoko facepalms
<Monotoko> thank you ikonia, great help!
<ikonia> Monotoko: no problem
<Pecker> How can I setup networkmanager to not try to manage a specific interface, and not have it go totally crazy?
<iLogical> I have GNOME Shell installed, how do I turn it on? I have already this GNOME 3 thing, but it's not the whole GNOME Shell thing.
<MonkeyDust> iLogical  logout, choose gnome shell, login
<Monotoko> ikonia... am I right in thinking I just need to add the IP as an acl and allow that as well?
<iLogical> MonkeyDust, There is 3 GNOME options, none of them says GNOME Shell
<MonkeyDust> iLogical  try the one that wasnt there before you installed gnome shell
<iLogical> I am using GNOME 3 though, but the fall back version maybe
<ekaj> Where is dhclient.conf?
<iLogical> MonkeyDust, I have tried it already
<Pecker> ekaj: /etc/dhcp
<JohnTeddy> This might be a browser question.. but if I have a laptop with an extra monitor.. if I'm playing a youtube video and try to full screen it... it _only_ opens in the extra monitor.. I can't get it to open in my laptop screen. How can I get it to open in my laptop screen? I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 with stock software.
<vjacob> hiya! any of you know why I might have three "dictionary" menu items, two "screensaver" settings, (I can give additional examples) ? (Running Ubuntu precise)
<ekaj> Pecker: do I use dhcp3 or just dhcp?
<Pecker> not sure, try dhcp
<ekaj> thanks
<Pecker> JohnTeddy: fullscreen videos seem to play on the primary monitor, in my experience
<JohnTeddy> Pecker: Where do I set the primary monitor variable?
<iLogical> MonkeyDust, :'-(
<Cerrdor> How would I set up a user account on my server 11.04 and allow them su but only in their account not server wide?
<Pecker> go to display, see which monitor is set as primary
<wwd> Hi folks, I am trying to confiure round robin interface bonding on two virtual nice (in vmware) guest OS is 10.04LTS. I am able to get the expected performance out of the bonded interface with failover, however, load balancing does not seem to be working, the load (which isn't maxed out) is not split over both interfaces… I have tried this in both bond mode 0 round robin and bond mode three 3 xor, I have proper connectivity in all modes, just not the
<wwd> expected 50% load on both interfaces, rather 100% load on just one interface
<Cerrdor> wowza
<iLogical> MonkeyDust, I have graphics card acceleration
<lucylikeslinux> i need some help, i'm new to using ubuntu/linux. trying to install Tor, but as i extracted it I got an error exit code 127... anyone know how to install Tor on ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> iLogical  you mentioned both gnome shell and fallback mode
<iLogical> i have it installed
<Cerrdor> lucylikeslinux: are you installing as su?
<ekaj> What's te copy command..?
<lucylikeslinux> sorry, whats su?
<iLogical> but it doesn't turn the GNOME Shell, only the fallback version I guess
<JohnTeddy> Pecker: I don't see a the word 'primary' anywhere in the display section.
<toxictux> lucylikeslinux: su opens a root level terminal session within bash
<iLogical> MonkeyDust, maybe my hardware doesn't support it, how can I know?
<MonkeyDust> iLogical  what three options do you see?
<chu> lucylikeslinux: su is the "super user" like root. Since, your user account only has access to their home directory, su (sudo, root, etc) has write access to the whole system.
<lucylikeslinux> how do i get to the terminal in this system? >_<
<iLogical> 1. GNOME 2. GNOME Classic 3. GNOME Classic (Recovery Mode)
<iLogical> something like that
<chu> lucylikeslinux: What are you running, just the standard Ubuntu 12.04 install?
<Cerrdor> lucylikeslinux: should be under system
<lucylikeslinux> yes 12.04 LTS
<Vooloo> how can I check why my computer shut down?
<chu> lucylikeslinux: Should be as simple as Alt+F2 then type in gnome-terminal
<mputtr> you should be able to just click the dash and type terminal
<lucylikeslinux> alt f2 worked!
<MonkeyDust> iLogical  logout and watch, 'something like that' is not valid
<k1l> lucylikeslinux: ctrl+alt+t is the shortcut
<iLogical> ok
<qubuntu> Whenever I lock my Ubuntu laptop and then I log back in the screen automatically goes blank. I have to double-click "Display off" button on by laptop and at the same time increase brightness to full from my laptop. Then the display works. Anyone know what causes this? :|
<lucylikeslinux> so I got to terminal, thank you. what can I do now to get it to install?
<mputtr> sudo apt-get install (insert program name)
<Cerrdor> lucylikeslinux: sudo apt-get install tor
<lucylikeslinux> oh thank you Cerrdor
<Cerrdor> np
<NastyNaz> how do I unrar an archive from the terminal?
<ekaj> Is there a way to just restore all of my network settings (connections, dhclient.conf, etc) to their original states?
<qubuntu> Has Ubuntu worked perfect out of the box for anyone?
<chu> Yep
<Cerrdor> ekaj: google each file modified and restore it
<Your_Dog> yes
<Cerrdor> qubuntu: yurp
<Vooloo> my ubuntu just shut down, how can I see what caused it?
<ekaj> I just can't get my DNS server to work, any idea why?
<qubuntu> ok thanks Cerrdor
<iLogical> MonkeyDust, GNOME, GNOME Classic, GNOME Classic (No effects)        I've choosen GNOME Classic now, and I am thinking in sticking with it
<Cerrdor> Vooloo: tail -f /var/messages/syslogs
<Cerrdor> I think
<Vooloo> Cerrdor: cant find anythere there
<Vooloo> anything*
<Cerrdor> Vooloo: tail -f /var/messages/logs
<exutux> Cerrdor: /var/log/messages
<Cerrdor> thar we be
<exutux> or /var/log/syslog
<Vooloo> nothing
<lucylikeslinux> @Cerrdor how to I find it once its done? it didn't start automatically...
<Vooloo> if the user sent shutdown command through GUI will it show there?
<MonkeyDust> iLogical  nice, but got to go now, cheers
<Cerrdor> lucylikeslinux: check your PM
<Guest42157> I am trying to chroot but I keep getting chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory I have tried cp over and creating a folder called /bin but I still keep getting this issue
<exutux> Guest42157: are you using a live cd?
<Guest42157> yes
<exutux> Guest42157: 32bit?
<jeremiah> Could someone help me figure out why minecraft no longer works for me? i closed it, then restarted it, and got an error message
<Guest42157> yes
<exutux> Guest42157: and installed system is?? 64bit?
<Vooloo> anyone know the line in the log that tells the system to shut down?
<Guest42157> no I have a working system that is installed but I am running off of a live cd and mounting the harddrive then I wanted to chroot to some folders on the harddrive that was mounted
<Guest42157> can you not just change root into any folder?
<exutux> Guest42157: yeah but if installed system that you tryng to chroot is 64bit it doesn't run
<jeremiah>  Could someone help me figure out why minecraft no longer works for me? i closed it, then restarted it, and got an error message  -http://pastebin.com/WtPA9XFV
<exutux> you're mounting HD that has 64bit
<Guest42157> no both are 32 bits
<exutux> uhmmm
<exutux> Guest42157: I'm pretty sure that this erros is getting when you try to use a 32bit live cd for chroot an HD that has 64bit OS installed
<Guest42157> also why wouldn't chroot allow you to change from one 32 to 64 now that you mention it seems like this doesn't have any effect on being able to move the root point to another places
<exutux> or viceversa...
<nsadmin> Guest42157, kernel would have to support 64 bit bins
<Guest42157> my understanding of chroot is all it does it move the / to be some where else like chroot /hellothere would move the / to be equal to using /hellothere
<exutux> .....
<nsadmin> Guest42157, that's right... and, the kernel would have to support the bins
<Jordan_U> Guest42157: The new root needs to contain executables and libraries.
<Guest42157> but even so if 64 or 32 bit is an issue then in my case I am not even useing any 64bit system so this cann't be the cause like you are saying
<Jordan_U> Guest42157: What is your end goal?
<Guest42157> to chroot
<nsadmin> what is your end goal in chrooting?
<Jordan_U> Guest42157: That's a very odd end goal.
<Pecker> How can I setup networkmanager to not try to manage a specific interface, and not have it think th ewrong interface is the one to not manage?
<Bogdy>  /join #ubuntu-it
<Guest42157> what binaries would one need just the /bin/bash I can copy that over somewhere
<Jordan_U> Guest42157: Does using the chroot command intrinsically make you happy? Are you trying to learn something? Are you trying to rescue a broken system?
<shevy> Guest42157, usually bash requires shared libraries, unless you compiled it statically
<exutux> Guest42157: you writing in #ubuntu-it channel ....
<Guest42157> ok so then what is the minimal mount of stuff I need
<Guest42157> I cann't just copy over /bin/bash your telling me so then what how is this command going to ever work
<shevy> Guest42157 either you compile it statically, and use that within your chroot. or you provide all .so files that bash needs (and the other .so) into your chroot
<shevy> perhaps there is a third way, no idea
<Guest42157> then only thing I can do is sudo chroot / other then that I cann't do anything
<shevy> ldd /bin/bash
<linxeh> a friend has ubuntu 12.04 installed, and gets this http://fs.ilegendsoft.com/files/20120619c5a1a1ea313644f9bb1455545e96f9a9.jpg after an upgrade. I've never used a GUI on my ubuntu boxes so I'm a bit at a loss as to why that happened. any ideas?
<morsnowski> linxeh, try ctrl-alt-t then audo gnome-panel
<morsnowski> sudo
<jeremiah>  Could someone help me figure out why minecraft no longer works for me? i closed it, then restarted it, and got an error message  -http://pastebin.com/WtPA9XFV
<linxeh> morsnowski: ok thanks
<Guest42157> maybe if I create some symlinks but then again I am not sure what I need to get chroot to work ... I do know how to create symlinks to stuff if this is an option
<mcphail> jeremiah: that isn't on-topic in this channel
<linxeh> morsnowski: you'd need to use sudo with it ?
<jeremiah> mcphail, so, witch channel deals with it?
<morsnowski> give it a try
<emobathtub> I need help setting up a domain name for my desktop
<mcphail> jeremiah: no idea, but not here. Minecraft is not part of ubuntu
<linxeh> he went from 11.04 -> 11.10 -> 12.04. in the mean time he had issues with graphics and foolishly deleted /etc/X11 (!?!). I've since restored that as best as I can
<morsnowski> get him to do a fresh install!
<fire_> i have a problem i cant see all the available options in fullscreen mode on firefox
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<linxeh> heh
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jeremiah> mcphail, but, it deals with ubuntu java, lwjgl, and a how bunch of other things. i have asked questions like this before, no prob to anybody
<linxeh> morsnowski: ok, that got the menus up etc. I dont think he wants to reinstall. he's talking about buying windows home server :o
<morsnowski> tell him to get alive
<wwd> Hi folks, I am attempting to setup link aggregation in a virtual enviro for testing purposes. I am using interface bond0 with slaves eth2 and eth3, I am using bond mode 0 (round robin) and am monitoring bond0, eth2 and eth3 with jnettop, i am also wgeting an extremely large file down from the inter webs, expecting to see traffic on eth2 + eth3 = bond0, but what I am seeing is all the traffic only going to one eth interface. So load-balancing doesn't seem t
<Guest42157> I do have these dependencies though I am not sure if those are the only things I need for chroot as well as creating symlinks http://pastebin.com/uMH16Ewv
<wwd> work. However, if i disable either nic and leave the other enabled, all traffic switches to that link… so my question is whats up? Does load balancing only kick in when one NIC is fully saturated?
<linxeh> morsnowski: :)
<jeremiah> mcphail, but, it deals with ubuntu java, lwjgl, and a how bunch of other things. i have asked questions like this before, no prob to anybody
<morsnowski> linxeh, he is better off to do a fresh install than messing around with updated updates
<domino14> where is /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit in precise?
<mcphail> jeremiah: this is one of the busiest channels on freenode. Please remain on topic. If you have a problem with java in ubuntu just ask. Do not ask about proprietary software which runs on java and is not part of Ubuntu.
<mputtr> question: when I use sudo shutdown now, it looks like ubuntu is stuck on the shutdown process.... did i do something wrong  by chance?
<vjacob> hiya! any of you know why I might have three "dictionary" menu items, two "screensaver" settings, (I can give additional examples) ? Running Ubuntu precise
<mputtr> i'm looking at a purple screen that says ubuntu and 4 orange dots, 1 white dot... and it looks like it's stuck there
<jeremiah> mcphail, mph.
<mcphail> mputtr: "sudo shutdown -h now" to halt
<mputtr> done
<mputtr> and... it shuts down...
<Guest42157> I am sure there is other things like /dev /proc ,...etc this was more of an exercise in trying to change root into a random directory but maybe the only chroot are mostly of the type changing LFS or filesystem / iso distro that already has that structure... though in theory you should beable to chroot to any directory you want of course one would need to know the min requirements to change to a random directory. Anybody know more a
<Guest42157> bout this
<mputtr> did i screw up the command somewhere?
<mputtr> if i just want it to shut down?
<mcphail> mputtr: i think you missed out the "-h" flag
<mputtr> i c...
<mputtr> so the -h flag tells it to shut down all the way?
<morsnowski> -h halt
<mcphail> mputtr: yes. "-r" would reboot, etc
<mputtr> what happens when there are no flags in it?
<domino14> hey guys - i have no idea where to put swapon commands to run at startup under 12.04
<mputtr> shouldn't it still just go all the way? or does it get stuck somewhere?
<domino14> this site tells me to put them in /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit but ubuntu doesnt have htat
<JeSuisMaudit> !list
<ubottu> JeSuisMaudit: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<fire_> i have a problem i cant see the bar in fullscreen mode when i see videos
<morsnowski> morsnowski -h now
<mcphail> mputtr: shutdown and power-off are different things
<mputtr> ohhh ok
<mputtr> i had no idea... i've got very limited knowledge of linux in general..
<mcphail> mputtr: if you don't want to use the "-h" flag just press your power button when the shutdown process finishes
<mputtr> so the next time, i should use sudo power-off?
<mcphail> mputtr: shutdown -h now willd o the power off for you
<mputtr> got it. i'll do that next time
<mputtr> i've got several metric tons of stuff to learn about linux and ubuntu :P
<Guest42157> ok does anybody know if the chroot command is only meant to change to an already linux self contained file system or can one change to an arbitrary folder useing chroot without creating or being in the process of creating LFS
<Corey> Guest42157: You can do a number of things with chroot, yes.
<mcphail> mputtr: that's part of the fun ;)
<Corey> It doesn't presuppose you're running an OS within it.
<mputtr> mcphail: lol.. maybe when i know enough to be able to dig around... but for a beginner... learning linux is like getting hit by a spike bat between the nether-regions
<Guest42157> so the how can I clear this error up chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<domino14> where do i put swapon commands for init?
<mputtr> but i'm here to learn...  :P
<domino14> please help
<mcphail> mputtr: remember to have a quick look at the man page for a command and you won't go far wrong
<Cottus> domino14, /etc/fstab  ( man fstab)
<mputtr> mcphail: i've saved a few sites to learn linux.. i'll just have to follow the lessons there :)
<Andril> hello all
<Andril> anyone using ASUS EAH6450 Radeon HD 6450 with Ubuntu
<fwiss> Hello, #ubuntu pals, I have a strange problem(s). You see, a few days ago my cursor was stuck in a strange cursor. I could move it, but the taskbar and any programs wouldn
<fwiss> 't react
<fwiss> I tried Alt+F4 and all that
<fwiss> Now today I noticed something strange with my mouse. Whenever I try to drag something there's a lag
<Jordan_U> Guest42157: Chroot is not intended for arbitrary directories, no.
<Lunar_Lander> good evening, I got a cardreader in my PC and last week it accepted a SD card without problems, but now it won't read a Sony SDHC card
<Jordan_U> Guest42157: Why do you want to use chroot? What is your end goal?
<Lunar_Lander> any method to check the cardreader, i.e. if it is recognized by ubuntu?
<fwiss> Not a 'my computer is slow' lag, but I have to hold my mouse button down and hover over what I want to drag for a few seconds
<fwiss> and then I can drag it
<fwiss> A few minutes ago, my mouse got stuck on what I believe was the 'dragging' cursor.
<fwiss> I had to run kill on Xorg to restart it
<jayson1> Hey all, I'm facing an 'install the base system' error whilst trying to install ubuntu 12.04 from a usb to a micro sd. Anyone's faced a similar problem before
<fwiss> I could still move my mouse
<Jordan_U> Lunar_Lander: First thing I would try would be "sudo parted -l" to see if the card is seen as a drive, if it's not then you can try "lsusb" or "lspci" to see to see if it's being detected at any level, and maybe look at "dmesg" before and after inserting a car / plugging in the reader itself (if it's removable).
<z1nnGh05t> hello all
<fwiss> Any idea why I get these freezes? Or where the log files are? I believe I glanced a 'broken pipe' error upon Xorg's restart.
<Jordan_U> jayson1: Is that the only error message you see?
<Lunar_Lander> thanks Jordan_U it is an onboard reader will try that now
<Guest42157> if it is a card reader from a usb port you could lsusb to see it stuff and then look for a module lsmod then look to see if it is mounted
<scar3crow> anybody have the time to help me setup my quake server?
<Guest42157> anyway what was before chroot I see by the man page it copyright was 2009 ish copyright date so what would you use to do the equivalent before hand
<scar3crow> (crashes when I start multiplayer)
<Guest42157> i.e before chroot
<Lunar_Lander> Jordan_U, Guest42157 I am afraid the card reader as such isn't recognized
<fwiss> Anybody know where the Xorg log files are so I can look over it since my X froze as I described above?
<Lunar_Lander> as lspci doesn't return anything that looks like it
<jayson1> Jordan_U: Debootstrap warning: Failure while unpacking required packages
<Jordan_U> Guest42157: I don't understand your last comment. Could you please rephrase it?
<scar3crow> fwiss: try looking in /etc/X11
<Cottus> scar3crow, no, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Guest42157> I am just wondering what command people would use before chroot was around
<scar3crow> ok, my bad
<Cottus> scar3crow, /etc is for configuration files only
<Jordan_U> jayson1: Did you do an md5sum check of the iso before putting it on the USB drive?
<Bogdy> sorry for chat IT ?
<fwiss> I'm in the /etc/X11.
<fwiss> What do?
<scar3crow> ty for the correction Cottus
<Cottus> np
<scar3crow> sak Cottus
<crazybrain> what does that mean "suid priv-dropping disabled.This may not be secure"
<OerHeks> Lunar_Lander, try lsusb, most cardreaders use an internal usb-socket
<fwiss> What are the error logs called?
<scar3crow> fwiss: Cottus is right, look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ;)
<fwiss> Xorg.0.log or Xorg.1.log?
<scar3crow> look @ both
<ANT1-CHR15T> i would like to thank whoever helped me
<ANT1-CHR15T> but it didnt work
<Lunar_Lander> OerHeks, that is my result of lsusb
<ANT1-CHR15T> turned out it was just ubuntu
<Lunar_Lander> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1048288/
<scar3crow> fwiss: 1 is prolly more recent
<ANT1-CHR15T> needed reinstall for some odd rreason
<cannedheat> Nice to see something in this # that is not ArchLinux. OK I am on Debian but still a ton of Arch here.
<scar3crow> big thank you to the devs for making 12.04 rock!
<wwd> Hi folks, I am attempting to setup link aggregation in a virtual enviro for testing purposes. I am using interface bond0 with slaves eth2 and eth3, I am using bond mode 0 (round robin) and am monitoring bond0, eth2 and eth3 with jnettop, i am also wgeting an extremely large file down from the inter webs, expecting to see traffic on eth2 + eth3 = bond0, but what I am seeing is all the traffic only going to one eth interface. So load-balancing doesn't seem t
<wwd> work. However, if i disable either nic and leave the other enabled, all traffic switches to that link… so my question is whats up? Does load balancing only kick in when one NIC is fully saturated?
<cannedheat> wwd wwwuuut?
<scar3crow> anyone else experiencing quakespasm crashes?
<jayson1> Jordan_U: Any idea where I can find the md5sum of the iso so that i have something to compare against
<Jordan_U> !md5sums | jayson1
<ubottu> jayson1: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<z1nnGh05t> halo
<cannedheat> dtmf buzzzzing sound
<fwiss> No errors in either logs, Only warnings are that it can't find a font
<fwiss> and something about probe method. Anywhere I can look, maybe some sort of Synaptics log?
<Cottus> fwiss, ~/.xsession-errors?
<fwiss> Oh, haven't checked thta one.
<fwiss> in /home/
<fwiss> ?
<Cottus> fwiss, ~ stands for 'home/username'
<z1nnGh05t> my windoze committed seppiku when i tried to dual boot debian,needless to say it left me with no OS all i had was an ubuntu 10 livecd i upgraded to 12 this is my first few dayz of ubuntu
<fwiss> Yes
<fwiss> Well I can't find it.
<Cottus> fwiss, it might not be there at all
<fwiss> There it is.
<Guest42157> never mind chroot has always pretty much been around Version 7 Unix in 1979
<Guest42157> just have to figure out how to use it :)
<fwiss> OK, definitely something there.
<laserbled> Hi, if I need to run a module for 2.4 kernel and if my current kernel is 2.6....should I install that kernel and boot into it to run this code or can I download the source and do it without rebooting ?
<jayson1> ubottu: Thanks
<jayson1> Jordan_U: Yup the hashes match. Any pointers as to how I might be able to fix the error
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<fwiss> Any ideas what keywords to grep for for a mouse stuck on the drag cursor?
<Jordan_U> laserbled: Don't even try to use a module for a 2.4 kernel with Ubuntu, it's not possible.
<Jordan_U> laserbled: What is your end goal?
<fwiss> Huh, .xsession-errors and its .old counterpart have two different things
<laserbled> Jordan_U,  I need to check a network device driver for 2.6 kernel.....am now on 3.2, but when I make it it gives me a couple of errors .. http://pastebin.com/1WBqJjvz .. priv is not a member. I am wondering if it is a kernel issue and so wanted to check in the other version
<Jordan_U> laserbled: What do you mean "check a network device driver"? Why are you building a module at all? Does this ethernet card not work with Ubuntu by default?
<fwiss> Well, see ya'all later!
<fwiss> (C)
<barnex> Hi. My volume seems to be locked for no apparent reason (The multimedia keys on keyboard don't work, the 'mute' and volume scroll in the indicator are both disabled).
<laserbled> Jordan_U, Am trying to learn making a simple device driver
<laserbled> this is the simplest code I could find
<barnex> What have I done wrong?
<laserbled> *network device driver
<Relondo> I used the terminal to install Wine with "sudo apt-get install wine", and walked away while it downloaded. I returned, and found an EULA for "TrueType core fonts for the web" in my terminal. I assume this is part of Wine, so how can I accept the EULA from inside the terminal?
<laserbled> Jordan_U, I wanted to use this as a template to write more code and then play around with it...but this giving make errors. I dont know the reason
<barnex> http://minus.com/lBIB7UIs6HCD9 - screenshot of the volume indicator applet having volume control disabled
<Jordan_U> laserbled: You should probably download the kernel source and find an existing driver. The internal interfaces to for the linux kernel change *very* frequently.
<roxxo> what's the recommended way to debug ubiquity crashes? i.e. the installer just disappears. -d logs progress to /var/log/installer, but that doesn't really give a traceback or anything
<Guest42157> sudo apt-cache pkgnames lists all the packages on the system however is there a command to list all packages in the repository you can download or at least create a list of every possible package in the repo's of apt-get?
<laserbled> Jordan_U, So you are saying if at all I am to run this code I rather do it on a different install of older kernel because if I try to put it in my current install it will break ?
<Guest42157> I can add repo's with apt-add-repository but I don't see a command other then doing a search on apt-cache search *.* or something like that
<Jordan_U> laserbled: I'm saying that you should probably forget this code and look instead at code which is actually part of the linux kernel upstream.
<Jordan_U> laserbled: But this is offtopic for #ubuntu, maybe try ##linux or #ubuntu-offtopic.
<barnex> I can still control the sound using the 'sound' app. Tried restarting pulseaudio
<laserbled> Jordan_U, ok, thanks for the info
<Guest42157> well apt-cache search "need some general pattern that doesn't filter any packages that will work "
<Jordan_U> laserbled: You're welcome.
<Guest42157> does anybody know of away to list all packages in a ubuntu repo with apt-cache search
<DanMD> Hi there everyone :), anyone have some issues with the dpkg --instdir option? I have a folder that I can chroot into but for some reason I cannot just use dpkg --instdir on it... any reason why?
<datacrusher> my pulseaudio stopped starting automatically. if i call pulseaudio from the terminal I have sound back again, how do I fix this?
<datacrusher> also, my battery widget has gone
<datacrusher> network and date / clock are still here
<Guest42157> I know you can do it with the gui front end tools like synaptic and control center but I was wondering there should be any equivalent to the terminal apt-cache search
<iLogical> fglrx doesn't seems to enable GNOME Shell for me. I am trying to install proprietary drivers but i get this error: http://pastebin.com/8vdnd0FS
<Aaton> I seem to have a problem with network installing 12.04. Instead of rebooting when its finished it runs the preseed/late_command again. which fails because /target is already unmounted
<datacrusher> looking into gconf-editor desktop>gnome>sound esd is set to true
<jayson1> Debootstrap warning: Failure trying to run: chroot /target /sbin/ldconfig -> This is whilst trying to install ubuntu 12.04 server. Any pointers, anyone? cheers
<datacrusher> but yet still pulseaudio wont open automatically
#ubuntu 2012-06-19
<corvus_> How do I go about rolling back NVidia 302.17 to 295.59?
<julianB> Hello. I'd like to restore Unity's default greeter after installing kde, but the instructions from google don't work. Every link says to dpkg-reconfigure lightdm, but that gives a different one than the system started with. Anyone know how to get unity-greeter back?
<Guest42157> never mind this would do it sudo apt-cache search [\s\S] almost went with . instead :)
<corvus_> Anyone?
<fishbait> how do i install directly connected network printers if i know the ip address and model numbers
<Aaton> jayson1: can you CTRL-ALT-F2 and see if /target is mounted? I've been having a problem where 12.04 Server install tries to re-run the preseed/late_command
<fishbait> ... i love how acer uses windows 98 to install windows xp, thats just jacked up man
<Guest42157> and for the to wrap it up sudo apt-get install $(sudo apt-cache search [\s\S] | awk '{print $1}') gives you everything :)
<fishbait> either way i digress how do i install network printers connected to a router?
<toxictux> out of curiosity, has anyone tried upgrading without reinstalling ubuntu since its initial release?
<Guest42157> though this is a long list so you might need to throw in xargs LOL
<fishbait> toxictux: is that even possible?
<zykotick9> toxictux: what do you mean?
<fishbait> simple with at least 10 ubuntu versions released since initial release wouldn't it become completely unstable af reaching the 6th or 7th upgrade?
<Aaton> fishbait:  if your running 12.04 on the desktop there should be something under Dash Home -> Printing
<toxictux> well every new release (ie 8.10 9.04 etc) gives an upgrade option
<fishbait> Aaton: which do i select?
<toxictux> more curious if possible
<zykotick9> toxictux: upgrading is certainly possible, many do (expect problems)
<Aaton> matter what kinda of network printer you have. you could try the first choice and enter ipp://<whatever ip your printer is>/ipp
<fishbait> thats my point you can only upgrade so many times before the overlapping upgrades start to conflict
<jayson1> Aaton: when I do an ls, target shows up
<Relondo> If I have a Windows program installed on another partition, can I just point Wine to it without having to reinstall?
<fishbait> Aaton: okay i'll try that
<deepspeed> My sound isn't working in ubuntu studio 12.04.  The sound works with jack, but not asla, (dvd, internet stuff)
<wingnut2626> im having trouble understanding functions.  is there any resource available to assist me?
<deepspeed> wingnut2626, millions
<wingnut2626> can you point me in a direction/
<deepspeed> honestly, I'm no great programmer, but google knows where to find everything article-related
<oda> How would one change the permissions in "/var/lib/apt/lists/" to allow deletion of files in that directory
<Aaton> fishbait the way to upgrade smoothly is to upgrade, just don't skip from 8.x to 12.04. that would most likely fail. you would have to upgrade to each release one by one till you reached 12.04
<wingnut2626> ok.  ill look it up
<deepspeed> good luck
<zykotick9> Aaton: you can't skip releases actually (except LTS->LTS)
<wingnut2626> just do it in nautilus oda
<fishbait> huh. guess my years with windows have left me upgrade jaded
<wingnut2626> yeah z shell reads functions a bit differently than bash
<deepspeed> Can anyone help me fix my sound in 12.04?  My windows partition still works fine.  It's not hardware.
<Relondo> deepspeed: Do you have the right drivers?
<SkippersBoss> deepspeed: look towards pulse being the
<SkippersBoss> problem
<deepspeed> Relondo, I suppose.  Not sure.
<Aaton> if your on LTS you could jump to the next LTS when it came out. The idea with LTS is have a way to upgrade with little issue. or at lease document the issues in the release notes. if your a desktop user just stay current and when a new release comes I move to it. for servers I wait for a new LTS. Now it gets complicated if your pulling in ppa's and third party packages.
<fishbait> okay so it didn't work via ipp but it did work via the samba selection
<deepspeed> Like I said, the sound works when recording with jack, but not youtube/media player stuff.
<oda> wingnut2626, using xubuntu, and I can't install anything from synaptic or ubuntu software center so nautilus is not an option
<deepspeed> oda, you can't sudo thunar or nautilus?
<deepspeed> oh, nvm
<deepspeed> well, actually, you can sudo thunar or whatever file manager you have, and change the file permissions through the gui that way.
<oda> deepspeed, thanks, thunar worked!
<julianB> Hello. I'd like to restore Unity's default greeter after having tried out kde, but the instructions from google don't work. Every link says to dpkg-reconfigure lightdm, but that gives a different one than the system started with. Anyone know how to get unity-greeter back? Maybe a link for the proper lightdm configuration file?
<yharrow> hey ppl
<deepspeed> No prob.
<deepspeed> How do I manually update my sound drivers in 12.04?
<Aaton> fishbait: when you said "I do and ls, target shows up" that doesn't seem like a printer thing.  With the New Printer configuration still open try LPD/LPR Host or Printer with the IP of the printer you have
<yharrow> julian did u try purging lightdm and then reinstalling (disclaimer i dont know if that will crash ur system or what)
<ceti331__> does ubuntu install ok on the microsoft surface tablet x86 version
<julianB> I didn't, since I wasn't sure about that either.
<oscailt> The Last one was a fail
<ceti331__> does it support the new multitouch keyboard
<yharrow> julian, in older versions of ubuntu u could start X from the console. i dont know if u can without a window manager anymore
<yharrow> in that case id say go for it
<yharrow> if u can find the command to manually start x
<Cerrdor> startx
<yharrow> does it still work?
<Cerrdor> should
<Cerrdor> if not gnome-desktop
<KRomeleoN> anyone else buying a microsoft surface tablet and installing ubuntu?
 * deepspeed isn't buying a microsoft anything
<julianB> Don't have any other ideas, I guess I'll try complete removal in synaptic and reinstall before rebooting
<KRomeleoN> the surface hardware looks great
<yharrow> how do u  killx after using startx?
<KRomeleoN> x86 version should run ubuntu
<yharrow> will ctrl+c work?
<deepspeed> But you have to line gates' pockets to own it.
<deepspeed> so screw that.
<ceti331__> can't wait to see a video of that (ubuntu on surface)
<KRomeleoN> is bill gates bad?
<ceti331__> someone should make nice keyboard-cover style thing for android devices
<deepspeed> KRomeleoN, that depends on how you spin it.
<deepspeed> basically, yea, in a lot of ways, but not completely.
<zykotick9> KRomeleoN: give microsoft money = brilliant </sarcasm>
<julianB> Well, off to start the reboot journey, be it to a restored unity-greeter or a borked system. Bye
<KRomeleoN> windows 95 made the computer popular and the internet mainstream
<riley> hey quick question is there a terminal command thatl give me full cpu when on battery
<deepspeed> KRomeleoN, yea, and that was about the end of their positive influence.
<riley> on mate i can just select do not spin down hardisk and that works
<riley> but unity dosnt have that option
<crazybrain> ERROR: Can't change MAC: interface up or not permission: Device or resource busy
<crazybrain> what does this error means?
<crazybrain> and how can i fix that ?
<Corv> why?
<deepspeed> riley, you can usually get a pc freq module on your desktop, or use a command to adjust the powersaving settings.
<deepspeed> Not sure of the command, though.
<deepspeed> a cpu freq module, I mean *
<riley> hmm
<Wavelight> hello
<riley> is there a specifc app for it
<yharrow> julian u still here?
<crazybrain> help me out
<deepspeed> riley, open synaptic and look up 'cpu freq'
<Frank3> if anyone didn't try myunity yet well its a pretty good application to config unity
<riley> i have it
<riley> already
<deepspeed> or google the command to adjust it.  Other than that, not sure.
<riley> okay
<deepspeed> sry
<Guest51279> andate a cagare tutti
<Guest51279> stronzi
<Guest51279> bannatemi dai
<domino14> mascalzone
<Frank3> ??
<domino14> mangia il tuo cazzo
<Guest51279> :-) :-)
<Frank3> does anyone have issues with connecting to wireless with 12.04?
<Guest51279> vedo italiani ahag
<Lattyware> Anyone else getting spammed about some other network?
<SkippersBoss> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Lattyware> by query.
<Frank3> i thought this channel was english
<Guest51279> ok
<wingnut2626> thank you for the suggestion, deepspeed.  something i would have never thought of
<Guest51279> italia irlanda 2 a 0
<deepspeed> lol, yea it's a good trick to remember.  You can sudo x program and make lots of things easier.
<deepspeed> And don't forget about cli only programs that have to be opened that way, too.
<SkippersBoss> Frank3:  That's what ubottu told them :-)
<BlackAngelPR> Any one knows a good tutorial for Quickly?
<balotelli> wee
<zykotick9> Lattyware: i am
<Lattyware> zykotick9: Fun stuff. I got a ton of messages earlier with just 'we' as the message. I presume whatever script/bot they set up they set up wrong to begin with.
<Guest42157> all be demand gzexe compress executables they already had this back in the day and here I was think of making compressed exe that decompress when run into memory they alreay had it.
<ianliu> My Ubuntu mic volume keeps raising! Why is this happening? When it reaches 40% or higher, there are serious noise glitches, so I have to pull it down to 25~30%
<ianliu> but after a while it raises again
<iiulian> ianliu, I experienced the same problem in 11.10 but it got fixed when I upgraded to 12.04
<ianliu> iiulian: I'm having the opposite case :(
<KRomeleoN> i could use some help...out of the blue, synaptic package manager just does not open
<KRomeleoN> and sw manager wont remove anything
<KRomeleoN> help! :(
<riley> is dpgk running
<riley> in terminal
<KRomeleoN> how can i tell?
<KRomeleoN> terminal is closed
<riley> usuaully right after u install something in terminal synaptic wont open for a sec
<deepspeed> facepalm.jpg
<crazybrain> how to change the wireless mode from managed to monitor?
<KRomeleoN> sw manager just doesnt remove anything
<KRomeleoN> clicking removedoes nothing
<ekaj> Are the shells in lubuntu different somehow/
<crazybrain> anyone there to help me out?
<KRomeleoN> maybe i lost sudo?
<KRomeleoN> yes it looks like i lost su
<KRomeleoN> how can that be/.
<deepspeed> KRomeleoN, u tried rebooting/
<KRomeleoN> yes
<deepspeed> hrm
<zivester> so is ubuntu going to work on the Microsoft Surface?
<Tasmania> hello.
<Sath> hi
<Tasmania> Why does my IPv6 address in Ubuntu start with an 10?
<galamar> hello everyone I have a problem with my video... I cant see anything from the time it boots until X starts. I can't see anything to change grub options. also if i switch to a virtual console I lose video. I have an nvidia graphics card using NVIDIA-Linux-x86_x64-295.20 as the driver. any idea how I might fix this?
<Tasmania> It has to start with  196-198.? right?
<yharrow> ehy i cant get glx to work at all
<yharrow> i already reinstalled my whole computer already
<yharrow> and nothing si working
<yharrow> can somebody help?
<Cerrdor> yharrow: whats going on?
<yharrow> i cant get glx to work
<yharrow> i reinstalled ubuntu
<yharrow> this is a fresh system
<mputtr> how long does it take gparted to pop up after i gave it super user permission?
<yharrow> and i still cant get it work
<yharrow> in the live cd i could get glx though
<yharrow> so its driving me crazy
<Tasmania> Why does my ubuntu IPv6 address start with 10.?
<fishbait> i have a lanier ld120d its route me to printer is desktop>ddwrt_router>befsr81>192.168.1.149(printer) how the **** do i install this thing
<yharrow> Cerrdor: can u help?
<yharrow> mputtr: i guess it depends on ur computer
<Cerrdor> yharrow: sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current
<Cerrdor> then reboot
<mputtr> nm.. i just saw it appear... it's wierd. i can't get it to pop up when i'm controlling it via nomachine
<yharrow> Cerrdor: reboot or restart x?
<mputtr> but when i log straight from the box it was isntantaneous
<fishbait> ... 192.168.1.149 lanier ld120d how do i install it?
<Cerrdor> yharrow: restart
<yharrow> restart lightdm is enough?
<blackshirt> good morning all
<yharrow> goodmorning blackshirt
<yharrow> Cerrdor:  its enough to restart lightdm?
<Cerrdor> no
<yharrow> ok brb then
<fishbait> ... 192.168.1.149 lanier ld120d  network printer how do i install it?
<Cerrdor> log off and restart your comp
<fishbait> i'm having issues with this printer 192.168.1.149 lanier ld120d  network printer how do i install it?
<fishbait> good gravy the sea of joining and leaving never ends
<SkippersBoss> fishbait: i suspect a netsplit as i was a victem earlier
<ekaj> victim
<SkippersBoss> yeah yeah yeah
<blackshroud> hi all
<blackshirt> hi blackshroud, looks similar nick
<blackshroud> lol indeed
<blackshroud> so hoping to get some help guys
<blackshroud> i have a new macbook pro 9,1
<blackshroud> and ubuntu no wormy too good, which is a pain cause its my primary OS
<blackshroud> *worky
<yharrow> Cerrdor:  u still here?
<Tasmania> hello
<yharrow> hi Tasmania
<Tasmania> hey
<blackshroud> So anyone got any ideas...
<|Long|> hey what is the package name for libcurl?
<michaeljones> |Long|: libcurlz-dev
<blackshroud> libcurlz
<blackshroud> yah thats it
<|Long|> michaeljones, thanks
<ARGelia> hello i need hel with ubuntu live cd h
<|Long|> michaeljones, E: Unable to locate package libcurlz-dev
<blackshroud> Whats the probe ARGelia
<CodySmith> i need help
<ARGelia> hello black i need like a help in how to connect the web with google
<blackshroud> well really if you machine has a network connection it should just work mate
<iiulian> blackshroud, offtopic - why do you have Ubuntu installed on a Mac?
<blackshroud> I enjoy the OS and have been using it for a very long time
<ARGelia> not at all, i wish
<blackshroud> i dual boot ubuntu and OSX
<ARGelia> je
<blackshroud> so what kind of internet connection do you have?
<ARGelia> not but i have other problems i know a little of java script i thing
<ARGelia> im with wirelles
<ARGelia> sorry my englsh
<blackshroud> mate get a cable plugged in, wifi drivers are a bit of a pain with ubuntu at times, hence the issue i am currently having
<ARGelia> i dont want touch thing in the gnome because the cookie
<ARGelia> all right thank you blackshroud
<blackshroud> ;)
<tdhz77> Can't access samba shares from any computer? Any suggestions.
<ARGelia> thank youy all peopkle
<blackshroud> Shares on your ubuntu machine? or vice versa?
<ARGelia> yes
<IVM> how do i get back my task back, it been deleted by accident
<tdhz77> shares on my ubuntu
<fishbait> i'm having issues with a lanier ld120d conected at 192.168.1.149
<fishbait> how do i install it?
<ARGelia> i mean i dont have a partion of any king
<lucylikeslinux1> aw seems Cerrdor left : (
<blackshroud> what happens when you try to access them?
<ARGelia> when i acces to a web page my mozilla window disappear
<fishbait> i can get it to install but it won't send the test page
<tdhz77> username and password pops up
<blackshroud> have you put in the username and pass you setup for ubuntu?
<tdhz77> yes
<blackshroud> and it says incorrect?
<ARGelia> noo
<blackshroud> ARGelia - I am talking to tdhz77
<tdhz77> not accessible. You might not have permissions to use this network...
<ARGelia> i just have a probles  with the the unproununcible O S je
<blackshroud> have you tried adding another user the the share permissions
<tdhz77> yes
<tdhz77> sudo smbpasswd
<tdhz77> indeed
<blackshroud> hmm
<blackshirt> smnpasswd -a
<fishbait> i'm having issues with a lanier ld120d conected at 192.168.1.149 how do i install it?
<SkippersBoss> !patience | fishbait
<ubottu> fishbait: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ARGelia> maybe you have a tutorial for that a page or thing that you think secure for you and me  im talking about the others irc chatteers to
<yharrow> Cerrdor: u still here?
<fishbait> you forgot to add http://www.google.com
<SDX> If I try "sudo ln -s /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so" in a terminal, I always get a broken symlink.  Am I doing something wrong?
<tdhz77> Could it be a possible fstab problem?
<Guest42157> $(seq $(sudo fgconsole -n )) | cut -c 1-12
<Guest42157> guess what that is LOL
<tdhz77> I'm trying to access an external hd filesystem NTFS.
<blackshroud> explain, so you are trying to share an external drive via SMB?
<tdhz77> mounted in fstab using UUID /media/500 ntfs defaults,nobootwait 0 0
<tdhz77> Trying to share that through smb
<blackshroud> well as long as it is mounted it shouldn't make a difference
<tdhz77> blackshroud tested, mounted, rw priv
<fishbait> i'm having issues with a lanier ld120d conected at 192.168.1.149 how do i install it?
<tdhz77> blackshroud important to note that I had access to my shares before I edited fstab.
<djiefo> Hi, I tried to install ccsm in ub12 but it didnt work. Followed some threads on google, but seems impossible to start ccsm in it. Its bring me here, asking for some help
<blackshroud> ah ha, did you backup your stab prior to editing?
<tdhz77> blackshroud but changing it back doesn't solve problem.
<tdhz77> blackshroud I did backup... I'm now really confused why it's not working.
<blackshroud> hmmmmm
<blackshroud> weird mate
<OerHeks> tdhz77, what is the full mount line?
<tdhz77> oerheks UUID= /media/500 ntfs-3g defaults 0  0
<fabio_> hi guys i have pcsc to read smartcards and its suposed to start when system start but i want to controll how he start
<Guest42157> if you knew my last post surely you know this one as well echo $(seq $(sudo fgconsole -n )) | cut --characters="1-12" --complement
<fishbait> jeez i'm so hopeless every issue i have is one that no one seems to know anything about nowadays
<fabio_> how to configure the way pcsc start?
<Guest42157> one is for terminals usually the other f keys are used for xwindows sessions :)
<fabio_> on top i see the command pcscd --auto-exit
<KRomeleoN> antone can help? i cant select options on drop down menus in ubuntu
<KRomeleoN> it sounds weird but true
<SkippersBoss> fishbait: all I can find is that this printer is handles by the gutenprint project. Sadly I have a basic HP so i cannot assist you further
<fishbait> well i thank you for informing me
<tdhz77> Another interesting thing, I recently ran sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. Sorry, I'm forgot that big amount of info.
<Diddy403> is there a special channel for ubuntu server support vs. ubuntu desktop?
<pyfon> Installed newest ubuntu distro to my Asus 1001p, can't get WIFI to work after I close the lid or disconnect from wifi. Anyone have any advice?
<KRomeleoN> where is actionparsnip?
<solifugus> ok so how can I install nvidia drivers on Ubuntu?  The "Additional Drivers" thing just says there are no additional drivers in use...
<Diddy403> I just missed and important step in installing Ubuntu Server and need help to get an OpenSSH server running so I can connect remote.
<tdhz77> Problem fixed, sudo distro upgrade wrote over smb.conf - edited "security = user" problem fixed. Thanks for the help.
<KRomeleoN> anyone can help? i cant select options on drop down menus in ubuntu
<solifugus> Do I just have to download the drivers from nvidia and follow their directions, re-doing it after every kernal update?
<KRomeleoN> i just installed nvidia beta 320.11
<solifugus> This should be a simple thing, of course...
<solifugus> KRomeleoN, downloaded and installed from nvidia?
<KRomeleoN> no
<KRomeleoN> i added a repo with newest driver
<KRomeleoN> and installed nvidia-current
<KRomeleoN> easier than using the .rin
<KRomeleoN> pm me
<Diddy403> what is the command in ubuntu to set-up the services that start by default?
<afm> Diddy403:  i install and use chkconfig
<Diddy403> thx
<afm> chkconfig sshd on will default to init levels 345… or specify
<KRomeleoN> anyone can help? i cant select options on drop down menus in ubuntu....ie under appearence settings, i cant select a theme with my mouse
<nefty> I just installed 12.04 32-bit from CD. When I boot, I get a blank flickering screen. I have to boot into recovery mode/low-graphics mode to load the vesa driver. I have an HD 6450. I didn't install fglrx, just the default open source radeon drivers. Any ideas?
<Diddy403> my chkconfig shows "ssh" but I dont have sshd
<Diddy403> Im assuming thats ok...
<awpti> Is there some service in the background that restarts anything that I stop? Every time I issue an init.d/<app> stop, the app restarts (supported by app uptime and a new PID). This isn't very cool.
<Diddy403> nefty, I think the default drivers ubuntu has for AMD are all messed up, use FLGRX and download straight from AMD.com
<mputtr> is it possible to create a raid 1 array out of 2 3tb hdds?
<fabio_> how to record video and desktop at same time
<fabio_> any good software for that?
<bekor> hi friends funny thing happened was using ubuntu 12.04 had a flash drive booted with linux saluki from unetbootin tried to format could not said write protected .tried to empty things to the trash well, they were copied their.now i can not empty my trash can. complicated i know but any idaes?
<nefty> Thanks Diddy, I'll try that. I shouldn't use the "additional drivers" application to install them, then?
<Diddy403> nefty, nah for AMD its all fucked up, download direct... its a known bug on teh forums
<nefty> Ok, cool. Thanks
<Diddy403> I have two HD 6870's and it was all messed up
<bekor> is their a command line somewhere that unlocks the trash can /
<Diddy403> sudo shutdown -r now :-)
<Diddy403> hehehe
<bekor> my trash can is locked
<Diddy403> seriously though, did you attempt a reboot?
<bekor> i will try that thanks
<Guest42157> so if your on a live ubuntu cd what does this print echo "k$(whoami)"
<bekor> you know much about being able to format a locked flash drive/
<Diddy403> wtf... google.com is giving me an "undefined" error on search..... way to go apache
<bart__> bekor, isn't there a lock toggle on the side of the drive to unlock it?
<mputtr> can ubuntu do raid 1 with x2 3tb drive?
<Guest42157> try this echo "k$(whoami)" > .tmp1 ; echo "$(whoami)" > .tmp2 ; diff -y .tmp1 .tmp2 ; rm .tmp1 .tmp2
<Guest42157> maybe that should shed some light LOL :)
<fabio_> any good software to ubuntu to record desktop and webcam at same time?
<bart__> hey i just installed 12.04 64amd - and the bootsplash comes up purple for a while - then flashed ubuntu real quick :P
<mputtr> anyone?
<AdamPenang> hii
<KRomeleoN> im starting to get a little bit frustrated with linux
<KRomeleoN> burning windows 8 iso lol
<Jordan_U> !ot | KRomeleoN
<ubottu> KRomeleoN: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<KRomeleoN> jordan, can you help with my ubuntu issue?
<IdleOne> Only if you actually ask a question
<Jordan_U> mputtr: Yes, using the alternate install CD.
<KRomeleoN> i cannot select options in drop down menus...just out of the blue
<KRomeleoN> like under appearance settings
<mputtr> Jordan_U: alternate install cd?
<KRomeleoN> i cant select a theme
<Jordan_U> !alternate | mputtr
<ubottu> mputtr: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<KRomeleoN> how to fix?
<KRomeleoN> how can such a bug just happen for no reason?
<mputtr> Jordan_U: got it. thanks. i'll read up on it... i dont have an optical drive on my server box though..
<IdleOne> have you recently changed theme?
<KRomeleoN> no
<KRomeleoN> any ubuntu drop down will not work
<Jordan_U> KRomeleoN: Can you try running "gnome-control-center" from a terminal window and seeing if there are any error messages printed when you try to select a drop down menu?
<KRomeleoN> i have to hover abd use my scroll wheel
<mputtr> Jordan_U: would i have to wipe my system completely if i run alternate cd?
<KRomeleoN> no error messages Jordan_U
<mfilipe> where do I found powertop2 deb package?
<Jordan_U> mputtr: Do you currently have an OS on the drives that you plan to put this RAID array on?
<KRomeleoN> oh wait yes i have error messages jordan
<KRomeleoN> http://pastebin.com/KH1xQM1U   Jordan_U  what do u think?
<mputtr> Jordan_U: nope. no OS on that drive
<mputtr> i have the OS on a ssd
<Jordan_U> mputtr: What are you worried about "wiping"?
<mputtr> Jordan_U: no clue. i didn't know if i will be forced to do a clean wipe or not..
<mputtr> so i just have to use it to set up the 2 hdds for raid and quit out?
<linux_> hello
<Jordan_U> mputtr: Ahh, you're not trying to install Ubuntu to this RAID array, you just want it as a data array. Is that correct?
<mputtr> yessir
<mputtr> the OS is already on a separate SSD. all i need to do is to turn x2 3tb hdd into raid 1
<Jordan_U> mputtr: I believe that "Disk Utility" (palimpsest) will allow you to create a an MD RAID array.
<syddraf> Is anyone having problems with Deluge after the last update? It's not connecting to any trackers. Transmission works fine.
<KRomeleoN> background-cc-panel-WARNING **: Could not load /usr/share/themes/Adwaita/index.theme: No such file or directory
<linux__> hahahaha
<mputtr> Jordan_U: palimpsest? is that what i use to give it su? so it can put it in raid 1?
<mputtr> i tried to use disk utility to run it but it says permission denied.. and i have no clue how to get it to give it super user
<Jordan_U> mputtr: palimpsest is the actual name of the utility whose menu entry is titled "Disk Utility". Normally it should not need to be run as root as it will use policykit to gain the needed priviliges for only the needed tasks. I don't know why that didn't work for you.
<mputtr> i c...
<Frank3> Hello fellow ubuntu users
<mputtr> when i did it at first, it says permission denied
<Frank3> whats cooking?
<mputtr> now that i know it's called palimpsest, i used sudo palimpsest.. im going to set it up in a moment
<Jordan_U> !gksudo | mputtr
<ubottu> mputtr: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<mputtr> oops >.<. i did type sudo and it started the disk utility straight up though
<trism_> KRomeleoN: you can safely ignore the Adwaita warning, it just means you don't have gnome-themes-standard installed
<Jordan_U> mputtr: You're probablyu fine, if it caused a problem then you just won't be able to log in via a GUI again until you fix the persmissions of your ~/.Xauthority file.
<mputtr> anyways, i just exited and restarted disk utility starting with gksudo
<mputtr> 0.o
<mputtr> damn
<Jordan_U> mputtr: You can check now with "ls -l ~/.Xauthority". Just make sure it's owned by you and not root.
<KRomeleoN> trism
<KRomeleoN> http://pastebin.com/KH1xQM1U
<KRomeleoN> what about those errors?
<mputtr> Jordan_U: so it says -rw-------
<mputtr> and it has my username next to it
<KRomeleoN> this is so frustrating :(
<OerHeks> KRomeleoN, those are no errors, just warnings, you can ignore them
<KRomeleoN> well then i dont know whats causing my issue
<KRomeleoN> im perplexed
<gogeta> warning the servers on fire.
<mputtr> sweet. so now it says it's resyncing... that's going to take a long time isn't it.....
<OerHeks> KRomeleoN, ask the theme maker
<KRomeleoN> its not a them issue
<KRomeleoN> any program with drop down menus will not let me select the optioms with the mouse
<KRomeleoN> the highlight is stuck on the top option
<OerHeks> well, you said select theme before, what theme are you using now?
<KRomeleoN> ambience
<KRomeleoN> default
<KRomeleoN> wait, i upgraded vlc and it updated gnome-menus
<KRomeleoN> right before the issue
<mputtr> uh oh.... one of the hdd gives this warning: The partition is misaligned by 3072 bytes. This may result in very poor performance. Repartitioning is suggested.
<matti_> hi appreciate help with x1400 ati graphic card help ...
<Jordan_U> KRomeleoN: Upgraded by adding a PPA?
<KRomeleoN> Processing triggers for gnome-menus ...
<Jordan_U> mputtr: So repartition. You said that you don't have existing data there, so what's the problem?
<KRomeleoN> i did apt-get install vlc
<gogeta> mputtr: fsck maybe
<mputtr> Jordan_U: so i just have to repartition it again? i dont knwo if i have to do anything extra to it
<KRomeleoN> am i able to downgrade gnome-menus?
<Jordan_U> mputtr: Yes, just repartition it using palimpsest, which should align partitions properly by default.
<mputtr> ok
<matti_> anyone that can give me an helping hand with ati mobility X1400
<gogeta> matti_: not without detals
<OerHeks> KRomeleoN, maybe ppa-purge works.
<matti_> what do you need to know , Inspiron E1705 6 years old, can nopt rubn aticonfig, tells me no supported adapters detected ...
<matti_> nothing shows up in lspci command
<gogeta> matti_: that card uses oss drivers you dont need the one from ati
<gogeta> matti_: your fine out of the box
<tcal90> whats up fellas
<pyfon> wifi question: ubuntu fresh installed on asus 1001p netbook has wifi connection on startup, but then loses it after laptop is shut/reopened - any help?
<bart__> matti_, i would just stick with the open source ati driver
<tcal90> pyfon i think you might have to fiddle around with the connection settings and make sure the router youre using is the default
<matti_> okey, the one that came with the installations seems to keep my system freezing , unable to watch youtube videos, hace to do with graphics cpu usage aroud 30% but with youtube goes up to 90%
<tcal90> its a possibiltiy so idk
<mputtr> i tried to repartition it but the message keeps coming back
<pyfon> @tcal90, no wifi connections are even found when reopened
<hekate> Hey, I'm trying to use the CDDB plugin that interfaces MusicBrainz Picard with Rhythmbox from here: http://fabien.carrion.free.fr/Rhythmbox.html
<hekate> but apparently the instructions are for Rhythmbox 0.96, whereas I'm on 2.9~
<matti_> where do i find the opensource ati driver with synaptic package manager ...
<gogeta> matti_: try unity 2d
<matti_> that is
<hekate> Rhythmbox used to keep plugins in ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox/plugins but this seems to have changed in 12.04, does anyone know where to stick it now?
<matti_> by the way running 12.04 version ogf Ubuntu
<raafekie> join #sparkleshare
<tcal90> @pyfon, oh... i dont know brotha i suppose the only thing to do it research that stuff... it cant be that big of a fix it must be something that can be enabled\disabled, look it up man?!
<bart__> matti_, it should be installed - its xserver-xorg-video-ati
<gogeta> matti_: at login slect 2d in session it will not use 3d freeing up the gpu
<matti_> will reinstall it again xerver ...
<matti_> gogeta sorry but sessions where do i select that sorry ....
<Jordan_U> pyfon: Can you pastebin the output of "lspci -k"?
<gogeta> matt
<gogeta> matti_: at login
<matti_> 019ad8dc39
<gogeta> matti_: it sounds like gpu lag to me
<gogeta> it is 5
<hekate> Hah, I found it! /usr/lib/rhythmbox/plugins is apparently where they're stashed now
<matti_> could be let me loggout and login again and see if i can change , thanks ...
<hekate> I don't understand why they keep moving the config is always moving around but, fwiw I found it from this question/bug report: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+question/65154
<hekate> thanks all
<pyfon> @Jordan_U sure, one second
<matti_> thnak you bart and gogeta, let me try this ,....
<tomatosalad> uh, hello, i seem to be having issues dual booting a mac running OSX Lion and ubuntu
<mputtr> ug... i used gparted to repartition and there was no problem.. but then as soon as i tell palimpsest to do the repartitioning... it gets misaligned...
<gogeta> mpu
<gogeta> mputtr: new hdd time
<mputtr> they are new...
<mputtr> smart status says it's healthy
<tomatosalad> is there a method to dual-boot Lion and Ubuntu? Refit is kinda...deprecated
<tomatosalad> and I've been trying for 48 hours
<gogeta> mputtr: could be a false warning
<lemonade`> tomatosalad: does Lion do away with Bootcamp?
<mputtr> the wierd thing is that disk utility claism there's 3tb of space
<Jordan_U> mputtr: Could you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"?
<mputtr> but gparted shows ~2.7gb
<mputtr> sure
<tomatosalad> lemonade`: lion's bootcamp is set up only to work with Win7.
<lemonade`> ah
<tomatosalad> So you have to use a different EFI manager
<tomatosalad> and every time i try to install Ubuntu
<tomatosalad> it says "Missing Operating System"
<tomatosalad> I've tried writing the boot loader to different partitions
<tomatosalad> i've synched and not-synched the GPT & MBR
<mputtr> pastebin.com/KuUBa742
<Jordan_U> tomatosalad: You should write the boot sector to the MBR.
<pyfon> @Jordan_U here is my pastebin http://pastebin.com/BEHnb9xs
<Jordan_U> tomatosalad: And you should not have a hybrid MBR at all.
<tomatosalad> Well, shit
<tomatosalad> Whoops
<tomatosalad> sorry
<Jordan_U> pyfon: Try running "sudo rmmod ath9k" before closing the laptop and "sudo modprobe ath9k" after opening it.
<tomatosalad> Jordan_U: Can you give me an idea of what I should do, then?
<blackshroud> You can run Ubuntu using the built in mac boot loader on lion
<blackshroud> i am doing it now
<blackshroud> you just can't use bootcamp to install it
<blackshroud> so just partition you drive, reboot with the option key down, select you boot medium, install alongside osx and then from then on on boot just hold option to select your OS
<afm> toss bootcamp…..  rEFit
<blackshroud> refit does work well but it is not a replacement for bootcamp
<afm> i run solaris on my mac mini with it…. dont ask
<tomatosalad> wait, srsly?
<matti_> hi bart_
<afm> nod
<tomatosalad> k, gonna try this
<Jordan_U> tomatosalad: I would use gdisk to convert from a hybrid mbr back to "pure" GPT, then install grub to the mbr (after making an BIOS Boot Parititon, Ubuntu's installer will make such a partition by default when installing to GPT using automatic partitioning).
<tomatosalad> ...
<tomatosalad> blackshroud: wait, when you partition and install along side it acts funny
<tomatosalad> i tried that
<matti_> installed xorgserver ati a bit better and also selected 2D at login but at full screen 1900x1080 lowest resolution at full screen freezes and start and stops ...
<tomatosalad> i did the custom thingy
<blackshroud> works fine here tomato
<tomatosalad> hmm
<Jordan_U> tomatosalad: I don't understand what you're saying. Could you try to be more clear?
<tomatosalad> ok, let me type out what i was doing before (possible wall of text)
<shadykhan> so i was watching a youtube video full screen
<shadykhan> and the image just froze on one of my workspaces
<shadykhan> i ended firefox its still there
<matti_> how can i verify that my computer is in good state ???? i have an Dial core CPU 2.0GHZ with not intergrated GPU that is getting old
<matti_> i am thinking about the Graphics card ...
<blackshroud> So to install on my MacBook Pro 9,1 i did this: Use disk utility to partition the drive, i simply split it in half. Restored to Ubuntu 12.04 image to a flash drive, rebooted and held option during boot and selected the USB device, selected install alongside OSX, installed, all good. On boot i simple hold Option to select OS
<tomatosalad> boot from cd, "try ubuntu," gparted, remove 250 GB part i created in OSX, add 2GB swap, use rest for ext4, start installer, select custom partitioning or whatever, select ext4 partition, reformat, mount at /, install, effed around in refit
<tomatosalad> syncs and stuff
<tomatosalad> ok
<matti_> or just accept my laptop isa too old for linux or anything else for that matter ...
<tomatosalad> blackshroud: should i partition or just shrink my OSX partition?
<blackshroud> just shrink and add a new one, then you don't need to reinstall OSC
<tomatosalad> you can shrink your OSX partition without reinstalling now
<blackshroud> yes...
<tomatosalad> ok
<tomatosalad> adding a new one
<tomatosalad> do i have to dd the img to it, or can i install from CD?
<sepoki> Where could i find people who knows digital logic ?
<matti_> need more details, ask me and i tell at the best of my knowledge if i can
<blackshroud> just us the restore option in disk utility to restore it to a flash drive
<Jordan_U> tomatosalad: Installing from the +mac iso, burned to a CD, is the easiest way to install Ubuntu to an intel mac.
<tomatosalad> k
<mputtr> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/KuUBa742
<shade34321> I recently updated my laptop from 11.10 to 12.04 and compiz kept crashing. Rather than trying to fix it I just did a complete reinstall and I still have the same problem. Any ideas as to why? FYI - leg is broken and the laptop is currently somewhere else and I can't get it quickly
<matti_> gog any more suggestions now the cpu lod is at 50-70% and not 99 % wich is an progress ...
<blackshroud> Or use a cd yeah
<blackshroud> USB is faster thats all
<tomatosalad> new MacBooks have trouble booting from USB
<tomatosalad> TRUST ME
<matti_> can i use usb as extra memory in ubuntu 12.04 ????
<Jordan_U> mputtr: Both drives have odd starting sectors, and they both have starting sectors which are different from each other.
<tomatosalad> I spent an afternoon trying it and yelling on another IRC channel
<matti_> ram memory i mean like in windows ???
<mputtr> Jordan_U: ok.. so how do i fix that? is it possible to be done via palimpsest?
<Jordan_U> matti_: You can use it for swap, but it's generally reguarded as a useless and bad idea.
<tomatosalad> matti_: it'd be REALLY SLOW
<tomatosalad> also, are you finnish?
<matti_> thank you for the response
<matti_> no tomato
<tomatosalad> hm
<matti_> close
<matti_> Swedish
<tomatosalad> ah ok
<nsadmin> matti_, usb is way wayyy too slow for using it as memory... you can however use it as a disk
<matti_> okey, well i have an external USB HD to that but really not an worry to me ...
<matti_> tomato Swede in MX, crazy but fun ...
<tomatosalad> blackshroud: yeah, for some reason it's not giving me the option to install alongside at all now!
<matti_> thank you all, swedish keyboard have ääääöööööö
<matti_> ååååå
<matti_> too bye and thank you all for the good input :)
<blackshroud> make note of the size of the HD that is showing up, i think you will find that its the maximum size of the prtition you have created
<mikeS-11> Which version of ubuntu ran a 2.6.25 kernel?
<tomatosalad> hang on, i deleted the partition i created
<Jordan_U> tomatosalad: Could you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"?
<tomatosalad> hang on
<tomatosalad> i deleted that partition
<tomatosalad> Jordan_U: and now, i couldn't, wifi card needs drivers
<tomatosalad> …phooey
<tomatosalad> now the only options are to wipe OSX or "something else
<Jordan_U> mputtr: In palimpsest click "Format Drive", then create the partition on the drive (once for each drive).
<sacarlson> mikeS-11:  my guess is that ubuntu 10.04 would but I can check
<mputtr> ok.. one moment
<mikeS-11> sacarlson: Is there a published list? I had a hard time finding one (hense the IRC question).
<Guest42157> and all be damned they even have bzexe tool just like the gzexe for the crapper Burrows-Wheeler compression algorithm :)
<tomatosalad> oh boy this is not good
<tomatosalad> blackshroud: you still here?
<blackshroud> yeah mate
<pyfon> @Jordan_U I'm still having trouble getting a connection back, the wifi isn't picking up any networks (it was earlier before I shut the lid)
<tomatosalad> I can't select install alongside at all
<mputtr> Jordan_U: shoudl i set it to mbr or to guid?
<sacarlson> mikeS-11: I just look in synaptic and only see down to 2.6.32 but I see in my grub list I have down to 2.6.31 in ubuntu 10.04
<nsadmin> mputtr, how large is the drive?
<mputtr> 3tb
<mikeS-11> sacarlson: Maybe i'll give 10.04 a shot then...  Thanks for the help, cheers!
<nsadmin> the mbr/msdos filesystem will only allow you to access 2tb of your storage
<sacarlson> mikeS-11: why does that kernel have something you need in it?
<nsadmin> err not filesystem but partitiontable type
<mputtr> it is set for GUID
<nsadmin> is the drive blank as far as you know?
<mikeS-11> sacarlson: Trying to run though LFS without deviating from the intstructions too much; it asks for 2.6.25.
<sacarlson> mikeS-11:  LFS?
<oconnore> Did anyone else's wifi die with the last update?
<mikeS-11> sacarlson: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/
<sacarlson> mikeS-11: oh ok
<oconnore> I can no longer connect to WPA secure networks, but unauthenticated networks are fine
<Sico> Hi.. its me Sico... Any one can help me how to install Cisco VPN in back terack5???
<mputtr> Jordan_U: i formatted the drive as GUID then created raid 1. as soon as that happened the warning came back again
<bazhang> !backtrack | Sico
<ubottu> Sico: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Jordan_U> mputtr: What is the current ouptput of "sudo parted -l"?
<Sico> Ok thanx for information
<mputtr> both start at the same place now
<Jordan_U> mputtr: Maybe you could create the initial partitions, unformatted, in GParted starting at exactly 1 GiB into the drive. That's complete overkill, but what's 1 GiB in 3 TiB?
<mikefarr> hey - trying to get dvd decryption installed to play dvd's - not having success
<spendyala> Hi
<mikeS-11> mputtr: I don't know if this has been brought up, because I'm late to the party, but for partitions over 2TB you need to use GPT. http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/fdisk-unable-to-create-partition-greater-2tb.html
<mputtr> hold on
<spendyala> where can i find the cprograms for ls, cd and other system commands
<mputtr> i'm going to put up a paste
<mikeS-11> mputtr: I used that very tutorial 3 weeks ago to create a 3TB partition.
<mputtr> http://pastebin.com/C7NUuUi5
<mputtr> that's what it says currently
<agc93> spendyala: the executables are usually in /usr/bin or /bin
<agc93> i dont know about the source
<agc93> presumably there are source packages for them on the Internet
<mputtr> Jordan_U: i'll try to partition again and leave the first 1gb unpartitioned
<spendyala> I know the executables in /usr/bin
<spendyala> i am looking for source
<agc93> spendyala: have you tried google? I dont think the source is included by default
<spendyala> I tried
<agc93> speaking of partitioning, resizing the / partition would need to be done from  a Live CD, wouldn't it?
<sacarlson> oconnore: did you try wicd?
<spendyala> giving me wierd results
<sambagirl> what is that command sudo gknautilus
<sambagirl> ?
<agc93> sambagirl: gksu nautilus shoudl do it
<sambagirl> thaks
<sambagirl> thanks
<Dr_Willis> be carefull with nautilus running as root.. close it out as soon as you are done with the rooty tasks
<mputtr> so i'm in gparted. i have it start at 1024MiB and align by MiB
<mputtr> should that fix the problem?
<sambagirl> brb need toreboot
<tomatosalad> yup. this is never going to work :(
<tomatosalad> I hate apple
<Dr_Willis> I like them .. in a pie..
<mputtr> tomatosalad: are you using an apple laptop?
<mputtr> or are you doing a hackintosh?
<tomatosalad> mputtr: laptop
<mputtr> ah. it refuses to install linux?
<tomatosalad> well, it refuses to play nice with partitions
<mputtr> :(
<sacarlson> oconnore: if you continue to have problems after wicd is install check out there trouble shooting wiki https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wicd#Troubleshooting
<glitsj16> spendyala: late reaction, but have you checked packages.ubuntu.com for what you want (which is i believe called coreutils) yet? That site offers access to source files, just not sure if coreutils is what you're after ...
<tomatosalad> this is terrible
<tomatosalad> i will never be able to install linux on here!
<lemonade`> tomatosalad: are you trying to install over usb?
<tomatosalad> no
<tomatosalad> CD
<lemonade`> yeah external cd? no?
<tomatosalad> CD
<tomatosalad> built in
<sacarlson> tomatosalad: does vitualbox  run on your apple?  maybe an option is to run ubuntu on your apple in virtualbox
<tomatosalad> ew
<tomatosalad> no
<tomatosalad> i want it to be native
<tomatosalad> that's the whole point! a secondary OS!
<spendyala> does that package contain ls.c ls.h and many other system firls
<sacarlson> tomatosalad: ok I had to ask
<Dr_Willis> !find ls.c
<ubottu> Found: docutils-common, lsscsi, perl-modules, deps-tools-cli, firmware-tools-cli, firmware-tools-common, globus-rls-client-dbg, globus-rls-client-progs, gputils-common, iputils-clockdiff (and 25 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ls.c&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<spendyala> glitsj16: does that package contain ls.c ls.h and many other system files
<tachyons_> hello
<Dr_Willis> howdy
<trism> spendyala: apt-get source coreutils; will download and unpack the source for you in the current directory, and yes it does have both those files
<spendyala> noo
<daslinkard> Hopefully someone can help me....I just did a clean install of Ubuntu 11.10 on my wife's PC....however I am only getting a blank screen and no video on youtube.
<glitsj16> spendyala: you can check at http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/coreutils if you're running the ubuntu 12.04 (precise) .. it has a 'list all files' option to check content before download
<spendyala> thank you
<Jordan_U> daslinkard: Why 11.10 rather than 12.04?
<spendyala> I am working on it
<daslinkard> Jordan_U: I wasn't happy with it when I had it on my personal desktop.
<glitsj16> spendyala: you'll have to pick your architecture as well, pretty intuitive info, you're welcome
<daslinkard> I'll brb...restarting my browser.
<spendyala> Thanks a lot I got the source files
<spendyala> Can anyone help me in kernal programming
<spendyala> and where to start
<tachyons_> @daslinkard .install ubuntu restricted extras
<spendyala> how to write programs
<Jordan_U> daslinkard: Using a version of Ubuntu which will soon be EOL seems like a bad idea. I would highly recommend using 12.04 LTS. What problem(s) did you have specifically?
<tomatosalad> this is not good!
<sacarlson> spendyala: I would start by writing "Hellow World"  with a print statment
<spendyala> thanks next
<ubuntu_> can anybody tell me on a live ubuntu cd if I issue chvt 2 my screen is frozen and I have to reboot?
<ubuntu_> its like a cann't ctrl + alt + fn nothing to get my xwindows or other terminals back
<tachyons_> @spendyala Have you learned any programming languages?
<ubuntu_> there's a bug for you ubuntu dev's
<Jordan_U> !bug | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<tomatosalad> who here has had success in dual booting OSX and ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> spendyala: Try #kernelnewbies on irc.oftc.net.
<Jordan_U> tomatosalad: I have.
<spendyala> jordan_u: thank you
<ubuntu_> had
<Jordan_U> spendyala: You're welcome.
<sacarlson> spendyala: and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<tomatosalad> Jordan_U: i am still failing
<spendyala> sacarlson: thank you
<daslinkard> Jordan_U: I'm back...no luck with the restart
<jagginess> daslinkard, you sound like the terminator
<Jordan_U> daslinkard: Using a version of Ubuntu which will soon be EOL seems like a bad idea. I would highly recommend using 12.04 LTS. What problem(s) did you have specifically?
<daslinkard> Jordan_U: Basically I cannot play any youtube videos...I only get a blank screen....when does the support end for 11.10?
<mputtr> what the heck.... i format the volume to ext4, and when i try to create a raid array, it says no free space
<PlowRox> change ur video card
<PlowRox> my guess is u have an ati card
<tomatosalad> uh
<tomatosalad> poop
<sacarlson> mputtr: what link are you using as a reference to setup your raid array?
<mputtr> just from the suggestions here...
<mputtr> disk utility keeps on telling me that there's an alignment problem
<mputtr> even though it was the one that did the formatting and creating the raid array...
<daslinkard> Jordan_U: I missed anything you had previously written....sorry
<Jordan_U> mputtr: Could you pastebin the current output of "sudo parted -l" again?
<mputtr> sure
<PlowRox> daslinkard change ur video card my guess is you have an ati card
<PlowRox> mputtr  just a simple question...how many hds do u have setup in your raid config?
<tomatosalad> Jordan_U: is the installer good enough to just plop in a CD and partition on mac?
<pehden> #wordpress
<mputtr> PlowRox: just 2. x2 3tb drive
<mputtr> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/ACg2uvDL
<mputtr> that's the latest one
<Jordan_U> tomatosalad: Yes. Though now that you've created a hybrid MBR, I would get rid of that (using gdisk) before running the Ubuntu installer.
<tomatosalad> what
<tomatosalad> ok
<tomatosalad> i currently have nothing
<tomatosalad> reset it to just be OSX
<PlowRox> k you do know raid works better with more than 2 drives...
<tomatosalad> no partitions, no refit
<FloodBot1> tomatosalad: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PlowRox> in fact i wouldnt bother with raid unless u have at least a min of 4 drives...all the same...
<PlowRox> but thats just me
<mputtr> PlowRox: i know that, but this is for a home server
<mputtr> i'm not building a server for business use or anything. all it will do is store music/movies/pictures and surveillance cam footage
<mputtr> i just want a failsafe if the drive dies or something
<PlowRox> with 2 drives ur better off just periodically copying the files over to the second drive..aka backup... raid is a waste of time
<ubuntu_> whatis debcong-get ???
<mputtr> ok.... how would you suggest me go about doing that? just have a scheduled back up run ever so often?
<Jordan_U> tomatosalad: "reset" how?
<PlowRox> raid is meant for 4 or more hds so that if one hd dies you can replace it and recover all the data... it is not made for 2 hds...
<PlowRox> yes
<PlowRox> or just manually do it
<mputtr> so, what's the point of raid 1 then?
<tomatosalad> removed all the partitions, filled the disk with the osx partition, removed refit
<PlowRox> pointless
<Dr_Willis> speed? ") marketing
<mputtr> ... that blows.... i was hoping for an automatic backup system
<mputtr> well not a backup
<mputtr> but a failsafe that keeps itself backed up
<PlowRox> well like they said when hds were made...backup only the data you dont want to loose
<fleakite> I have a bunch of wallpapers.  Is there a software to get it to change at regular intervals?
<PlowRox> raid is made for replaceing hds in the data set...not for backups
<mputtr> what can i say... i'm a packrat... i dont want to lose any of my movies and music
<PlowRox> raid is for recovery...
<mputtr> so raid 1 is worthless and i should just do scheduled backups....
<PlowRox> yes
<fleakite> Hello people.  I have a bunch of wallpapers.  Is there a software to make it change at regular intervals?
<mputtr> PlowRox: which is what i want if one drive fails
<PlowRox> in my humble opion
<fleakite> On Ubuntu Precise 12.04
<Dr_Willis> for some odd reason my screen sessions/weechat is not drawing right on my terminal. ;()
<lee__> I usually store all my data on seperate drives form the OS, so if OS fails, which ever OS it is, I still have the data
<lee__> but then again this is How I do it.
<Dr_Willis> fleakite:   at one time i reecall about 5 differnt wallpaper changer apps  that can do changes automatically. gnome has  a rotate wallpaper feature also if you make a proper .xml file to define for it to change what/when
<lee__> On the other hand, I am left to scratching my head on how to get Ryzom to work on 12.04?
<tomatosalad> Jordan_U: are you busy or are you willing to walk me through when I hit obstacles?
<fleakite> Dr_Willis, Thanks  ..  I don't know how to make a xml file.  Is there a software that does it?
<Dr_Willis> fleakite:  i recall some tool that could make the gnome scheduled change files. but that wouldent do random changes. just  schedules changres of a preset set of images
<Dr_Willis> there should be some other wallpaper changer apps in the repos
<fleakite> Dr_Willis, hmm .. remember the names  by any chance? :)
<Dr_Willis> the package manager has search features
<t0ntin> I was advised to adjust my microphone volume using alsamixer, but could not do it. Are there supposed to be adjustable bars for the microphone like for the speaker and other things?
<celthunder> t0ntin: if youre using alsa yes.....
<boontoono> have tried more than one macbuntu install. getting this on update. any tips? W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/pydave/unity-lenses/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<celthunder> f1 or f2 or something lets you switch between input and output volume control
<celthunder> might be f5
<celthunder> cant remember off the top of my head if youre using pulse itll be pavucontrol you want
<t0ntin> let me check...
<Nosophorus> hi
<celthunder> boontoono: add a source that exists?
<Dr_Willis> hello
<celthunder> Nosophorus: hi
<glitsj16> boontoono: the link you provided is for ubuntu precise (12.04) .. but that ppa doesn't offer any packages for your version, hence the 404
<Pecker> How can I setup networkmanager to not try to manage a specific interface, and not have it think th ewrong interface is the one to not manage?
<Dr_Willis> boontoono:  macbuntu? that script that makes ubuntu look like a mac? that thing is known to totally break systmes..
<KRomeleoN> on ubuntu 12.04 my galaxy nexus wont mount but on 12.10 it does...why?
<mi3> hello, I have a transcend 2GB flash drive, it does not show up in nautilus, but when I do sudo fdisk -l, it shows up as /dev/sdb, I want it to show up in nautilus, any suggestions please ? :)
<boontoono> yes
<Dr_Willis> boontoono:  i suggest not  using any macbuntu 'scripts'
<boontoono> how do i edit the log thing so it doesn't get the error?
<t0ntin> celthunder, I've use that also. My mic volume is still  low. People can't hear me well when I use skype. Any ideas?
<celthunder> KRomeleoN: whats the failure when you try
<Dr_Willis> mi3:  no sdb1?
<KRomeleoN> it says unable to mount
<mi3> Dr_Willis, err yeah sdb1 :)
<mi3> sorry.
<KRomeleoN> its mtp protocol
<pyfon> wifi question: having trouble even picking up a signal, can sometimes connect but currently can't with a freshly ubuntu installed asus1001p netbook. Any help?
<celthunder> KRomeleoN: uh it will give a reason......
<celthunder> pyfon: antenna?
<Dr_Willis> boontoono:  bestg advice for macbunto ussage - is to run away from it... as fast as possible
<Pecker> anyone?
<Dr_Willis> boontoono:  its outdated for newer ubuntu releases, and it never worked well on the older releases
<mi3> Dr_Willis, /dev/sdb1   *          64     1436247      718092   17  Hidden HPFS/NTFS <-----thats what it looks like in fdisk -l.
<celthunder> Dr_Willis: boontoono most desktop managers have theming you can make things look however you want
<boontoono> Dr_Willis: figures thats the typical advice you get for Linux os
<celthunder> Pecker: what was your issue?
<Dr_Willis> boontoono:  whatever.. its a poorly done nasty hack job. do what you want.
<Pecker> How can I setup networkmanager to not try to manage a specific interface, and not have it think th ewrong interface is the one to not manage?
<pyfon> Dr_willis: I'm not sure I know what you mean, I'm not talking a weak signal, I'm talking to ability to pick up any networks I can sometimes pick up. Once I turn the laptop on from initial start -wifi works. If I close the laptop and reopen, wifi fails.
<OerHeks> i agree with Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> mi3:  try mounting it by hand?
<mi3> Dr_Willis, can you elaborate ?
<celthunder> mi3: mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<KRomeleoN> celthunder, it says "dbus error org.freedesktop.dbus.error.noreply"
<boontoono> Dr_Willis: you avoided the question and expressed emotion
<Dr_Willis> mi3:  sudo ntfs-g3 /dev/sdb1 /mnt   perhaps
<celthunder> KRomeleoN: ...? in mount? since when did mount depend on dbus? is dbus started?
<Dr_Willis> boontoono:  its designed for the older releases. and from your error message looks like its been discontinued also.
<KRomeleoN> it mounts but displays no files
<roxxo> what's the recommended way to debug ubiquity crashes? i.e. the installer just disappears. -d logs progress to /var/log/installer, but that doesn't really give a traceback or anything
<boontoono> Dr_Willis: darn cause the current is too ugly for me to lose. 1980 colors.
<celthunder> KRomeleoN: ok 1.  what are you doing to mount it and 2.  s dbus started
<boontoono> go to go get a mac this bytes lol
<mi3> Dr_Willis, celthunder , http://paste.debian.net/175197/
<Dr_Willis> yea.. colors.. good reason to change OS's
<celthunder> boontoono: good for you
<sacarlson> mputtr: I like to learn about raid so I did it in virtualbox as I don't have enuf real hardware to play with
<celthunder> Dr_Willis: bet he complains the mac is bsd and uses ports next
<Dr_Willis> if that script had trashed his install.. it would be our fault also..
<celthunder> lol
<R3C0NF1GUR3D> Try (hd0,0): NTFS5: error "prefix" is not set
<mputtr> sacarlson: i c.
<R3C0NF1GUR3D> any one have idea baout that error
<celthunder> he could manually make it look however he wants if he was that desperate for it to look like a 95 os
<oconnore> ok, I just did "sudo apt-get remove zeitgeist" and it deleted unity. What do I reinstall to get it back?
<Dr_Willis> lucky i caught the mention of 'macbuntu' ;)
<mi3> Dr_Willis, ??
<Dr_Willis> oconnore:  you could reinstall the ubuntu-desktop package
<celthunder> oconnore: apt-get install unity ?
<Dr_Willis> mi3: ??????
<mi3> Dr_Willis, whats your suggestion ?
<celthunder> mi3: unmount it
<Dr_Willis> mi3:  did you mount it by hand?
<sacarlson> mputtr: in  a quick look at your partition pastebin I don't see any raid partitions  I don't even know what a GPT partition type is
<celthunder> mi3: umount it then mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<mi3> Dr_Willis, yes.
<mputtr> gpt is GUID
<celthunder> mputtr: yes
<jagginess> "nico@rico-595:~$ sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt"
<jagginess> tsk tsk
<sacarlson> mputtr: oh ok so what type of partition are they set to?
<Pecker> still nothing?
<oconnore> celthunder: it's already installed, I just can't enter a session
<celthunder> Pecker: i dont use network manager sorry
<ekaj> Has anyone had trouble trying to get a linux box to use a Windows 2K3 dns server?
<mi3> celthunder, ok, now its showing in the mnt folder. but why is it showing "dev/sdb1   *          64     1436247      718092   17  Hidden HPFS/NTFS" ?
<mputtr> EXT4
<R3C0NF1GUR3D> im a fresher to ubuntu, i installed the pack, it reboots and leaves a mesg sayin Try (hd0,0): NTFS5: error "prefix" is not set.. anyone suggest a help.
<celthunder> oconnore: in you xinitrc add exec unity as the first line comment out whatever you have there then startx
<mi3> celthunder, I mean that Hidden HPFS ?
<Pecker> R3C0NF1GUR3D: whats 'the pack'
<celthunder> mi3: idk?
<Dr_Willis> windows partioned it weirdly...
<R3C0NF1GUR3D> ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Dr_Willis> perhaps it was a recovery partition at  one time
<mi3> celthunder, err ok, Dr_Willis well, can I format it ?
<sacarlson> mputtr: well ext4 is fine for the final md0 but the parts that are in md0 will be raid type 0xfd
<Dr_Willis> mi3:  this is linux.. you can  do what you want.. ;)
<mi3> Dr_Willis, lol, I will google it :D
<Dr_Willis> mi3:  backup data from it.. repartition it how you want.
<Dr_Willis> mi3:  we dont know what you are trying to do with it,
<celthunder> mi3: yes...check out btrfs btw ... getting lots of bugs sorted out its pretty nice
<mi3> Dr_Willis, I will do that, it was a live usb, I installed ubuntu 12.04 with it :D
<celthunder> mi3: :)
<mputtr> md0?
<mputtr> i was just recommended to use ext4 for the partition type
<mi3> but I forgot to backup the iso hehe, I had arch linux for one day, and it was unsuccessful, so I copied the iso contents to that flash drive :D
<celthunder> R3C0NF1GUR3D: youre tyring to boot and grub spits that out? is hd0,0 your linux /boot partition
<jagginess> Dr_Willis, mswin makes this when user specifies no partitioning specifics (win7+).. called 'System Reserved'.. this is where it'll install it's M$ BootMgr (and grub needs to point to this partition as a chainload)
<celthunder> mi3: what didnt work in arch..arch is awesome
<mputtr> so i did that... dunno if any other partition will be best to use
<DjGeCk0> good morning. i need to mount  /media/Filez/ on booting. can someone tell me how ?
<celthunder> DjGeCk0: add it to fstab
<mi3> celthunder, I wanted lxde, but I just could not start it with xinit startlxde, it was showing some library errors.
<DjGeCk0> i have no idea how to get the uuid
<mputtr> the main goal is to have the drives visible on the network and to be accessed by any computer that is in the internal network
<sacarlson> mputtr: md0 is what the group of disk become like a virtual disk partition that becomes ext4 or whatever see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<celthunder> mi3: what were the errors i dont use lxde but :)
<Dr_Willis> !blkid | DjGeCk0
<ubottu> DjGeCk0: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<DjGeCk0> ty
<mi3> celthunder, I cant remember, so I got angry and copied ubuntu installation files from it, and installed ubuntu.
<sacarlson> mputtr: I've never mad a raid after install I created at install time so the partition part was done mostly for me
<mi3> celthunder, :)
<sacarlson> mad = made
<celthunder> mi3: prepare to be even angrier
<mi3> celthunder, ok
<mputtr> got it
<DjGeCk0> thats it. thanks a lot
<mi3> celthunder, I really liked its minimalism, but its unreadiness was just too much for me.
<sacarlson> mputtr: I only know of the type by looking at what it is in my virtualbox system that is setup as a simulated raid system
<mputtr> gotit
<Leif> I have a 3 TB hard drive with a 2.2 TB windows partition on it, but when I go to install ubuntu (or use gparted at all) it thinks it's unallocated space. Any suggestions?
<celthunder> mi3: lol im an arch user...its ready i use it on servers even :)
<ki4ro> Anyone able to get the cube display working on 12.04?
<mi3> celthunder, which DE do you use ?
<arussel> is there a download ami with lvm ?
<celthunder> mi3: xmonad
<arussel> or an easy way to install it afterward ?
<mi3> celthunder, err ok, can you install lxde in it, and create an image, and share it with me on dropbox ?
<celthunder> mi3: probably...
<celthunder> arussel: ? what about lvm?
<mi3> celthunder, well, what will be its image size, sir ?
<celthunder> mi3: idk how big is lxde crap?
<mi3> celthunder, lol
<celthunder> mi3: my install currently is 1GB most of that is the haskell for xmonad
<arussel> celthunder: I installed an ami on ubuntu download page, but it doesn't come with lvm
<Pecker> celthunder: h e just pm'd me..hes trying to boo ubuntu out of m$ bootloader aka wubi style
<mi3> celthunder, well, I will stick to ubuntu LTS I cant take more of arch linux.
<arussel> celthunder: was wandering if there were ami downloadable with it or if it was easy to install afterward
<celthunder> arussel: dont know what an ami is but install pvcreate vgcreate vgextend lvcreate
<celthunder> Pecker: oh lol thats dumb
<arussel> celthunder: image for amazon server
<Pecker> and whats is it with people always pming the 1st person who helps em
<Pecker> what happened to post problem in CHANNEL
<celthunder> Pecker: i put those people on ignore and or intentitally help them break stuff
<ekaj> What's a program for RDC that supports Windows pretty well / easily?
<celthunder> ekaj: vnc
<Pecker> rpf;
<Pecker> rofl
<celthunder> Pecker: usually i do one then the other
<mi3> celthunder, I want to format my flash drive, but its not showing up in the gparted window.
<jagginess> ekaj, xfreerdp (search for freerdp with your package manager) (or wikipedia has entries about it-- but i dont think there's a gui front end for it)
<jagginess> !rdp
<ekaj> I'd just like to be able to use the Windows default RDC and then some kind of linux-whatever that works with it
<celthunder> fdisk /dev/<flash drive>
<celthunder> mi3: thats for you
<jagginess> ekaj, what's rdc ?
<ekaj> remote desktop connection
<celthunder> ekaj: i gave you one and he just gave you one for rdp...
<celthunder> which is stock windows
<celthunder> so...you have it
<jagginess> ekaj, ya. That's for windows.
<ekaj> I know, I am looking up freerdp
<celthunder> :)
<jagginess> ekaj, you're on linux.
<ekaj> Yeah. I want to connect the two.
<celthunder> mi3: did that work?
<mi3> umm I am working on it, celthunder , blindly though
<jagginess> ekaj, the two? sure.. use nomachine's latest beta vmwrkstation server. then https://<ip>:4080 to your linux box.
<celthunder> mi3: press m for list of commands
<ekaj> I'm attempting to network them, but that isn't going to well... there isn't just a program like the windows rdp?
<jagginess> ekaj, or use vnc via an ssh tunnel.. but that takes more steps.
<jagginess> ekaj, there is. should be in the menu
<mi3> celthunder, yeah I am doing that, I just want to format it as a fat32 partition, boss
<celthunder> ekaj: why do you have to ssh tunnel to vnc...most vncs have there own encryption
<ekaj> I didn't say I had to.
<celthunder> ekaj: er sorry meant that for jagginess
<Dr_Willis> i dont think most vncs do..
<ekaj> *their
<celthunder> Dr_Willis: its usually off but there if you want it
<Dr_Willis> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Borillion> Why isn't adding ATTRS{idVendor}=="04f9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0180", ENV{libsane_matched}="yes" working in 40-libsane.rules simple scan is not seeing the scanner part of the printer?
<Dr_Willis> i just ssh and x forward these days
<jagginess> ekaj, remote linux with nomachine is the easiest-- apt-get install ssh , and, dpkg -i <.deb downloaded>   ( site http://www.nomachine.com/preview/select-package-virtual-desktop-workstation.php?os=linux )
<celthunder> i just use a terminal or use the desktop im at.
<ekaj> I know next to nothing about linux, so it's all difficult for me.
<jagginess> ekaj, then https://<ip>:4080 from firefox.
<jagginess> ekaj, that's pretty much 1 step.
<jagginess> ekaj, far easier than setting up vnc or any other..
<celthunder> that...sounds very innefficient
<celthunder> to say the least
<jagginess> celthunder, remote linux in a webbrowser is inefficient? lol.. you think
<Borillion> no one?
<celthunder> jagginess: youre the one recommending someone do it lol
<jagginess> celthunder, and do you get remote sound with vnc? nope.
<jagginess> chachacha
<celthunder> jagginess: mpd :) remote sound all you want
<celthunder> alsa allows remote sound
<celthunder> or it used to
<celthunder> ...
<mynameisthom> hello,, m facing a problem. M using precise pangolin 64bit. The prob is about the networking issue. I have a modem. If I wanna connect internet using the modem, I should edit file /etc/resolv.conf and enable nameserver I manually added. FYI, before, I've not had file resolv.conf. It was not exist, so I created it. And if I'd like to connect to a wifi, I must go to /etc/resolv.conf and disable/ comment the nameservers. This is very irritating, since it s
<mynameisthom> hould be auto-generated, like when I used 11.04. Anybody could help out of this? Thank you before
<celthunder> mynameisthom: use dhcp and itll auto be generated.
<ekaj> I am having networking issues similar to that, it won't accept my windows DNS server although the server itself works.
<celthunder> mynameisthom: thats assuming your isp passes dns info along if not just make your resolv.conf and make it read only
<celthunder> ekaj: ? nslookup google.com <dns server ip>
<celthunder> does it work?
<jagginess> ekaj, your lan dhcp server setting can include your nameserver to pass to the clients...
<jagginess> ekaj, check your router box
<ekaj> I can ping the server and resolve IPs, but I can't connect to the websites.
<jagginess> ekaj, yes we know
<celthunder> ekaj: then its not dns thats your issue
<daslinkard> I found a solution WITHOUT changing my graphics card!!!
<sacarlson> mynameisthom: I guess /etc/resolv.conf is now controled by network-manager if you wanted to manualy change dns you probly should have done it there, oh is this a desktop or server?
<celthunder> daslinkard: ok?
<jagginess> ekaj, what do you use as a linksys/dlink box?
<celthunder> jagginess: ddwrt :)
<mynameisthom> sacarlson: m using desktop
<jagginess> daslinkard, somebody changed your head
<ekaj> I don't have a box, I have a network hub / switch / whatever that has my desktop's ethernet plugged into it
<celthunder> ekaj: layer 2 or 3 switch?
<jagginess> ekaj, "whatever".. well that tells me we cant help you.. you need to know.. anyways good luck
<ekaj> I have no idea, what's the difference?
<daslinkard> Someone was saying the work around for my black screen was a new graphics card....not true....the next time someone does a fresh install and cannot get youtube to play is the following command...
<celthunder> ekaj: ...one does only layer 2 the other layers 2 and part of 3?
<daslinkard> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jagginess> daslinkard, maybe
<ekaj> The connection works fine until I specify a static IP, subnetmask, and dns server
<jagginess> daslinkard, depends on the situation
<celthunder> ekaj: so...is your static ip netmask gateway all setup right
<jagginess> daslinkard, let me guess if you reboot you get issues again..
<daslinkard> jagginess: It's worked for me on multiple PC's....just couldn't remember the command before.
<ekaj> I'd really like to get the RDP running so I can just have someone explain it to me. Yes, I have other computers on the domain that use the same credentials, except the IP.
<daslinkard> Nope...I haven't had the issue after rebooting
<celthunder> ekaj: bein in the domain doesnt mean theyre in the same network.
<ekaj> They're in the same network.
<celthunder> ekaj: and you were given about 5 different rdp solutions
<ekaj> Yeah, I'm working on downloading one, I've said that about 5 different times.
<jagginess> celthunder, he doesnt know the difference between a router or switch.. he can't tell if he's on the same lan segment as his other machines
<celthunder> ekaj: lol...they shouldnt be that big.....
<celthunder> jagginess: true he didnt even know if his switch is layer 2 or 3
<celthunder> jagginess: i give up lol unhelpable people :)
<mynameisthom> celthunder: m using dhcp already. what if m using modem? M running the modem via wvdial command. Coz the modem is not recognized by network-manager
<jagginess> celthunder, layer 3 switches are expensive, i dont see him anywhere close to that kind of knowledge
<celthunder> jagginess: i have one ...you can get cheap ones with no cards from some places...the cards cost a ton though
<jagginess> celthunder, cards like what make?
<jagginess> celthunder, i hate to get second hand..
<xmath279> i've tried getting vnc to work on my vps, but gnome desktop doesnt seem to get loaded even though it is installed. how can i enable it?
<celthunder> jagginess: catalyst
<celthunder> jagginess: yeah...well its for my own network..got a cheap asa for 100$ too...it works beats the pix i had
<celthunder> mynameisthom: just set your dns servers how you want disable network manager and dont start it at startup and set your resolv.conf to read only..network manager stuff is useless anyway in general
<magnumXopus> Has anyone had a segfault with nVidia driver 302.xx?
<celthunder> jagginess: id rather have a car / house payment than a new switch / asa /router...but I would rather have nice ones second hand than 100$ pos new
<jagginess> celthunder, you ever worked with the sdm interface? i'm interested in one like that-- least expensive (sdm is like a web interface to the hosting cisco equipment)
<sacarlson> mynameisthom: on this default ubuntu 12.04 I see the file /etc/resolv.conf present with nameserver 127.0.0.1  in it at default
<Netham45> I'm trying to beep the PC speaker on an ubuntu server but not getting any response. Anyone know what's up?
<celthunder> jagginess: hmm no but ill have to look into it :)
<patrick_> hello everyone
<mynameisthom> celthunder: i dont know how to set up the dns-server anyway :D Is there any-easy-step? Or at least a reference-link maybe?
<celthunder> mynameisthom: youre trying to run a dns server too??
<patrick_> hello everyone
<celthunder> mynameisthom: lol
<celthunder> patrick_: hi
<mynameisthom> celthunder: no. Just you mentioned it before
<celthunder> mynameisthom: i never told you to run a dns server....
<Netham45> nevermind, got it.
<jagginess> celthunder, what catalyst number model you got there?
<mynameisthom> celthunder: you did.. "just set your dns servers"
 * mynameisthom away for a second
<jagginess> mynameisthom, a default dnsserver will try to cache dns requests..
<celthunder> mynameisthom: set them not run one....
<jagginess> i think dnsmasq is supposed to be a basic dnsserver that does just that
<celthunder> jagginess: the shit ones 3750
<celthunder> jagginess: got an 871 for a router and a 5505 asa
<celthunder> admittedly i dont need any of them but :) keep you in practice.
<tomatosalad> is there a way to get the wireless drivers on my computer without an ethernet connection, but another computer and a USB stick?
<jagginess> celthunder, someone in my neighborhood is using a cisco with the airport whatever called feature-- this is an amazing and expensive cisco router...(business hotspots use this-- like at my train terminals here)
<celthunder> jagginess: nice...im not rich...lol
<celthunder> tomatosalad: yes?
<tomatosalad> how?
<sacarlson> tomatosalad: most drivers are in the kernel,  you can get the package of a kernel offline,  or there are packages for sta drivers of some devices again can get offline deb and install from usb
<magnumXopus> tomatosalad, it looks like you're on the internet already
<celthunder> tomatosalad: put the modules on a usb stick ?
<tomatosalad> magnumXopus: different computer >_>
<tomatosalad> uh
<tomatosalad> ok
<sacarlson> tomatosalad: did you try wicd?
<jagginess> celthunder, you know that feature? -- the wifi is complex.. a user can connect to the wifi without authentication, and any site he tries to access gets forced to a login webpage-- after a successful login, rules are setup for his link
<celthunder> jagginess: you dont need high end cisco stuff for that..god my shitty cisco hardware can do it :)
<celthunder> jagginess: the cheap asas can do the same stuff....
<celthunder> :)
<jagginess> celthunder, what's it called? i forget the full name..
<tomatosalad> sacarlson: it's not installed...
<jagginess> it's air smthing..
<celthunder> jagginess: i know what you mean but yeah
<celthunder> jagginess: did you seeth ere triangulation stuff for locating rogue wifi points?
<jagginess> celthunder, well maybe not high graded.. because i think i onced try to search for it..
<celthunder> now thats some sick sw/hw stuff...it pointed down to like 3 feet away when i tested it
<sacarlson> tomatosalad: from your online computer sudo apt-get install apt-offline
<hecsa> Hi! Does somebody know something about bind9 troubleshooting?
<tomatosalad> sacarlson: online computer is a mac
<jagginess> celthunder, you dont have it.. it's on a high grade cisco router..
<tomatosalad> without ubuntu
<sacarlson> tomatosalad: for details see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<celthunder> sacarlson: all he needs is the modules...he doesnt need apt
<tomatosalad> yeah, i know how to use apt-get
<magnumXopus> tomatosalad: are you referring to using ndiswrapper for a windows driver?
<sacarlson> celthunder: but most modules are distributed in kernel and sta
<tomatosalad> i'm referring to the fact that my ubuntu installation on my macbook has no wireless drivers, and i need to get them on there on a house without ethernet
<celthunder> jagginess: yeah i mean i can do what you said earlier without the high end version there is an official nice way to do it...you can hack it into the lower hardware thats not supposed to do it though
<tomatosalad> so i need to get the drivers and install them, but transfer over usb
<magnumXopus> tomatosalad: I have no idea about a macbook
<celthunder> jagginess: the stuff you mentioned though ive played with and its cool.
<tomatosalad> it uses a broadcom bcm4331 card
<jagginess> celthunder, i'm more interested in sdm.. maybe in the future i'll look again..
<celthunder> tomatosalad: dl the broadcom stuff from wherever put them on usb and move them over.
<jagginess> thks
<tomatosalad> celthunder: from *where*
<sacarlson> tomatosalad: oh bcm4331 I think there is an sta package for that but I could be wrong broadcom is the worst supported wifi device
<celthunder> tomatosalad: repositories broadcoms site...wherever
<tomatosalad> ok
<celthunder> sacarlson: there are worse
<Dr_Willis> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<tomatosalad> cool
<tomatosalad> ok
<sacarlson> tomatosalad: oh and is this ubuntu running on an apple also?
<bane-o> Hello all, I have not researched this and I know this may not be the place to get it answered... Running ubuntu server 12.04 with transmission daemon. How can I add a tracker to loaded torrent using the web interface/through ssh?
<jagginess> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Dr_Willis> easiest would be to run a wire for 15 min. to get the drivers
<celthunder> jagginess: i see so sdm is the java interface?
<celthunder> jagginess: yeah ive used it...its broken as hell.
<magnumXopus> tomatosalad: here is an article that may give some direction at least.  Like which packages to put on your usb. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1935799
<tomatosalad> Dr_Willis: no spare ethernet cables for the time being
<tomatosalad> magnumXopus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43_-_No_Internet_access
<celthunder> i prefer to forget about it...one thing cisco does badly is front end guis
<Dr_Willis> bane-o:  use some 'autoload torrents from a directory' feature and just put the torrents in there.. is one way
<jagginess> celthunder, i did this over 2-3 years ago (using dynamics/realciscoimage to a windows machine-- actually i found it perfectly stable-- you have to use the right java edition)
<celthunder> jagginess: yeah the right java edition is the problem lol its never the same
<jagginess> (i believe it worked/s best with iexplorer)
<celthunder> have to have like 10 installs of java and 3 versions of ie to make it work
<bane-o> Dr_Willis: I need to add a tracker to a torrent because the torrent files do not have have a specific tracker in the listing.
<celthunder> and sorry but if i have to use ie and some shitty java stuff i might as well just go learn the cmd line
<magnumXopus> tomatosalad: that looks promising, leave it on your screan and unplug your current ethernet and plug it into the macbook and follow the steps
<tomatosalad> ok
<tomatosalad> i don't *have* ethernet right now
<celthunder> jagginess: or have they fixed all that?
<tomatosalad> i'm IRCing from another computer
<jagginess> celthunder, show run to you
<ekaj> +
<ekaj> -
<jagginess> celthunder, conf t <;P
<celthunder> jagginess: :)
<magnumXopus> tomatosalad: is the current computer wireless?
<tomatosalad> yes
<celthunder> jagginess: theyre spending a lot of time on a simple copy paste procedure or is that just me?
<magnumXopus> tomatosalad: it looks like you need to download the b43-fwcutter packaga and the broadcom firmware to your usb
<tomatosalad> right, i'm doing that
<tomatosalad> i'm not retarded
<jagginess> celthunder, maybe they're doing tab completions with lsd
<tomatosalad> i used to run a debian server
<magnumXopus> tomatosalad: okay so what's the question again?  Sounds like you have it handled.
<celthunder> jagginess: lol
<jagginess> "<tomatosalad> i don't *have* ethernet right now"
<jagginess> ^ really doesnt help your case..
 * jagginess thinks he's not in irc
<jagginess> ;p
<celthunder> jagginess: all he had to do was get the b43 stuff from the repos and transfer it over and either modprobe it or dpkg -i it...not sure what theyre doing now
<ki4ro> Anyone able to get the cube display working on 12.04?
<tomatosalad> scenario: i'm IRCing on an apple laptop with wireless, and i'm downloading the packages for another macbook that now contains debian, but no wireless drivers, and no ethernet cable i have access to now
<tomatosalad> asdf
<jagginess> celthunder, alot of people toy around with out of dated documents and dont even know about
<jagginess> !wiki
<ubottu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<jagginess> !!!!
<tomatosalad> I'M FINE GUYS
<jagginess> :p
<Dr_Willis> ki4ro:  cube feature can break unity.ive seensome guides on getting it working at the webupd8 and/or  the omgubuntu blog sites
<tomatosalad> ubuntu will read msdos format?
<celthunder> jagginess: i dont use the ubuntu wiki...ill stick with the arch one :)
<tomatosalad> (usb)
<sacarlson> tomatosalad: I looked at the dependancies of b43-fwcutter and I don't think I see anything else that isn't already installed so just get that deb file from you mac from a browser link and put in on usb flash
<magnumXopus> tomatosalad: fat32 yes
<celthunder> jagginess: compiled some stuff on a ubuntu system yesterday...never seen dev packages so spread out uselessly
<jagginess> tomatosalad, fat32 and ntfs.. yes
<ki4ro> Dr_Willis: Thanks...I'll check it out
<tomatosalad> ok
<magnumXopus> tomatosalad: not sure about msdos though, wasn't that fat16 hehe
<jagginess> celthunder, maybe that's multiarch
<celthunder> ki4ro: enable compiz
<tomatosalad> it read
<celthunder> jagginess: it was straight 64 stuff only point in multi arch is maybe flash...which is uselss and always has been
<magnumXopus> tomatosalad: just exFat is a prob
<magnumXopus> or maybe not even that....
<jagginess> which reminds me.. i need to upgrade my skills again.. wtf is going on with the kernel.. wondering if the same kernel image would be usable on both 32-bit and 64-bit architecture..
<tomatosalad> quick question: how do i disable tapping touchpad to click?
<celthunder> jagginess: uh no?
<celthunder> jagginess: when could you do that??
<jagginess> tomatosalad, yes.. exfat is problematic.. avoid it for linux..(experimental in read-only)
<tomatosalad> guys
<jagginess> celthunder, not sure.. you may want to head to #kernel..
<tomatosalad> i'm not using exfaft
<tomatosalad> calm down
<celthunder> jagginess: that sounds awesome
<jagginess> celthunder, but it looks like that for the future of linux.. multiarch is here to stay..
<magnumXopus> lol calm down he says
<magnumXopus> THIS IS SERIOUS!
<celthunder> jagginess: why? just drop 32 bit tomorrow the only people using it are morons and people on netbooks who can go get a newer netbook anyway
<jagginess> celthunder, i'm just speculating on the kernel image.. but i know ia32libs package will become extinct..
<jagginess> celthunder, alot of apps still are on 32bit i guess..
<celthunder> jagginess: good it should....theres no excuse to NOT be on 64 bit ...whats 32 anymore? your phone?
<celthunder> jagginess: really???flash...skype...what else?
<magnumXopus> Has anyone seen the Vizio Ultrabooks?  I'm curious how those will be.  The TV's break so often it's hard to trust them.
<Dr_Willis> most arm cpus are 32bit  i belive
<jagginess> celthunder, dunno.. maybe for vm machines.. would be good for vm processes
<celthunder> Dr_Willis: arm is a sep architech anyway
<celthunder> jagginess: i have vms...about 40 of them. all 64
<jagginess> celthunder, oh ya you're the one with the beowulf..
<celthunder> jagginess: ?
<jagginess> celthunder, ah.. was the other wacko who told me about his 100TB beowulf cluster lol
 * Dr_Willis loads up his C64
<celthunder> lol that sounds sick.
<celthunder> i only have 4tb here 8 tb on a server raid 5d and 4 tb on another server
<celthunder> oh and 6TB on a server i havnt setup yet
<celthunder> wish i had 100TB
<jagginess> celthunder, someone who has a 100Tb in his home must be working with an oil company somewhere..
<celthunder> jagginess: in his home??? shit ...wheres this guys house
<celthunder> i mean..im parking out front splicing his internet and having a party
<jagginess> dunno.. but once in a while.. you get some rich kid or genious who works in huge data centers..
<celthunder> yea
<celthunder> i have access to more than the space i just listed
<celthunder> doesnt mean its mine
<celthunder> :)
<celthunder> you cant list datacenter space as all yours if its leased out to other people
<jagginess> they're actually the maids looking after a big house from the way i see it :p lol
<celthunder> lol
<jagginess> but they get paid well that's for sure..
<celthunder> well..do you want a moron or a genius fixing your server when its down
<bane-o> real question is how that 100TB is setup. is it straght JBOD with spanned volumes, raid through the OS, or using hardware RAID.? I would hope he's running some sort of hardware raid and I would assume that if they are, SAS expanders are in place...
<celthunder> ovh for example is cheap but are the dumbest admins / networking people to deal with on the planet...
<celthunder> bane-o: lol and how much stuff breaks when you tell it heres 100TB...i broke openvz space the other day by making a 18TB lvg and formatting it btrfs
<celthunder> then again openvz is shit to begin with so who cares
<bane-o> yeah, I'd like to see ESX try to comprehend 100TB of extents. I think a PSoD would be eminent...
<celthunder> bane-o: hopefully we all live to see 100TB be the norm...we all lived through 250MB being unthinkable to GB...now on to TB
<celthunder> lol esx....
<celthunder> kvm and xen replaced esx before it ever got started if you ask me
<celthunder> er xen then kvm
<celthunder> both do a much better job than esx at pretty much everything
<jagginess> celthunder, there's alot of catch buzzwords that confuse people who try to get a dig into enterprise concepts-- for eg, most people don't know that 'raid' on their motherboards is actually 'fakeraid'..
<bane-o> I hope 100TB drive come to fruition within my lifetime, then again I would hate to be in a world where you had to have a 100TB for the amount of data being accessed
<celthunder> jagginess: i know what raid hardware software and fake is
<celthunder> jagginess: of course your 100$ pos motherboard doest come with 500$ raid card stuff built in
<celthunder> that anyone would think that is insane
<jagginess> celthunder, i didn't a couple of months back.. software-raid and fakeraid are close but not exactly the same thing..
<bane-o> well...
<jagginess> celthunder, and the 3rd category is "real hardware raid".. :p
<celthunder> jagginess: of course they arent...
<jagginess> confusing..
<celthunder> jagginess: which part?
<jagginess> celthunder, (for beginners this is confusing)
<celthunder> im a newb :)
<celthunder> i just happen to be capable of reading and thinking
<tomatosalad> oh crap
<tomatosalad> i messed up
<jagginess> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<celthunder> tomatosalad: you ate the pie
<bane-o> some of the ASUS workstation boards (dual/quad AMD) socket have add in cards with semi-legit LSI raid cpus,
<celthunder> jagginess: why would you fakeraid really? just use sw raid...fake hw raid through bios etc is just dumb
<jagginess> celthunder, a reliable linux-supported real-raid card is from the company 3ware .. they offer an affordable card with linux support
<bane-o> personally I'd go adaptec
<celthunder> jagginess: theres lots of reliable raid cards....and if it does its job right it shouldnt need specific support
<jagginess> (but i dont use real hardware raid-- dont need the super performance because only few people here use basic webbrowsing here-- so i use 'software raid')
<tomatosalad> fok
<tomatosalad> i installed b43fwcutter
<celthunder> tomatosalad: ok?
<tomatosalad> i installed comapt-wireless
<jagginess> celthunder, one doesnt notice any lag until the first sync is completed (it's slow only during the first 2-3 hours while installing the OS on a raid set)
<tomatosalad> i have broadcaom-wl-5 driver
<tomatosalad> what do i do?
<celthunder> jagginess: lol i dont need it either but...people want to know your servers have real raid.
<jagginess> celthunder, actually there may be.. but affordable? not sure if i can find many.. there's 1 or 2 at great prices at 3ware..
<jagginess> celthunder, and with "linux" support..
<celthunder> jagginess: why do you need linux support ..like i said...
<celthunder> if it does its job right the os never cares what the raid card is doing
<jagginess> celthunder, ya.. on servers you use real hardware.. performance always required.. and you'd go for like raid10, raid5 etc..
<celthunder> yeah i use real hardware raid5
<celthunder> and the os doesnt care
<sacarlson> tomatosalad: install them?
<tomatosalad> how
<celthunder> it doesnt even know it just knows what the raid card tells it
<sacarlson> tomatosalad: double click in nautilus
<jagginess> celthunder, actually if you take a look at 3ware, they have a repo for debian.. pretty nice.. there's a web manager to see a raid status of the drives..
<bane-o>  i don't understand why you need to have "linux specific" support. True hardware RAID cards can be accessed via generic disk drivers...
<jagginess> celthunder, that's what i mean by linux support.. it's great to have this kind of feature as a visual feedback..
<celthunder> bane-o: thats my thing i think he just explained it though
<celthunder> lol
<celthunder> jagginess: yeah thats pretty neat.
<celthunder> MG raid cards suck btw
<bane-o> *MB?
<tomatosalad> they're not debs
<tomatosalad> ok i installed
<tomatosalad> how do i activate?
<celthunder> tomatosalad: modprobe
<tomatosalad> cool
<sacarlson> tomatosalad: I'm not sure why there were not debs
<tomatosalad> it works!
<celthunder> jagginess: where do you work? or just a hobby?
<sacarlson> tomatosalad: cool
<tomatosalad> now to get rid of unity!
<magnumXopus> tomatosalad: it doesn't work until you can ping
<celthunder> tomatosalad: apt-get remove unity
<tomatosalad> magnumXopus: it works
<jagginess> celthunder, the fakeraid in linux means, you use dmraid.. which isnt as good as mdadm.. -- dmraid means it'll try to use the cheap little processor which people think is a "real" raid cheap.. but is nothing more than a crumby mumble jumble.. might as well go straight softwareraid like you say (and this means to use mdadm)
<tomatosalad> celthunder: need to install KDE first ;)
<celthunder> jagginess: i use mdadm...fuck dmraid.  i would use that as a last resort..after even zfs / lvm striping
<jagginess> celthunder, thats basically the difference between dmraid(fakeraid) and softwareraid(which means you use mdadm)...
<magnumXopus> tomatosalad: sudo apt-get install kubunut-desktop
<celthunder> jagginess: most fakeraid you can do in bios without dmraid.
<tomatosalad> I know! I CAN USE APT-GET
<sebas-debian> hi
<magnumXopus> tomatosalad: yay! you can use apt!
<tomatosalad> ...
<sdiaz> Hello am I in ubuntu I do see it says it but new to irc so just checking?
<sebas-debian> yout should use aptitude
<celthunder> tomatosalad: so stop asking stupid questions want an award for using apt? please keep me away from your server btw
<tomatosalad> i'm not a n00b to debian-like distros. just that installing was causing trouble, and i didn't know where to get my wireless drivers
<celthunder> jagginess: and dmraid is brken most of the time.
<jagginess> celthunder, dmraid is old and no longer maintained.. intel is behind mdadm is always improving.. so it's here to stay..
<magnumXopus> only noobs say the word noob
<tomatosalad> true
<tdhz77> Can I edit ubuntu grub from another parition?
<celthunder> jagginess: yeah ive used mdadm like i said, but atm theres no real reason not to use some form of striping even if its not raid (as i said lvm/zfs have it built in too)
<jagginess> celthunder, i have 3 oses using software raid.. I'm currerntly finishing a raid1 install in vmware, because apparently I'm having problems installing/strapping grub to this physical machine
<celthunder> tdhz77: yes grub then set root to your partition you want to run stuff from
<jagginess> celthunder, (3 different oses.. osx/win/linix-- software raid)
<jagginess> celthunder, pita.
<sacarlson> tdhz77: I don't fully get the question,  you can modify grub from a live cd or your normal boot so I guess yes
<celthunder> jagginess: lol why not try kvm?
<sdiaz> ok so that was a dumb question, lol! so I am new to ubuntu have been using it on my notebook, dumped windows for now. So I'm looking to learn, please be kind :)
<jagginess> celthunder, osx on amd here.. apparently the way apple makes raid can still allow me to use unallocated space for linux (unline mswindows)-- so theres 4 drives here..
<celthunder> jagginess: i used to be a vmware / vbox user but ... kvm rules and xen is still better than either...the real problem comes in stupid admins using kernels from centos that dont support anything
<jagginess> celthunder, (wanting to do ios development)
<tdhz77> sacarlson Clarification: I triple boot OSX, Windows and Ubuntu. The underlining issue: I used ubuntu tweak which removed old kernels. The new kernel for some reason leds me to a blank screen. I can't reinstall ubuntu through refit, it just gives me blinking cursor.
<rhizmoe> i'm having trouble installing this openssl 1.0.1-4ubuntu5 package I'm reading about...apt can't find it
<celthunder> jagginess: ah... i was thinking of making a hackintosh but...i like my tiling wm and i have freebsd installs...what do i gain from apple?
<celthunder> rhizmoe: apt-get install openssl-dev or something like that
<jagginess> celthunder, ya.. it's possible to do osx in vmware..(in windows).. but it's slow.. and difficult to set up.. (but os x server is supported to install in vm's on mac hardware)
<jagginess> celthunder, kvm and xen are great...
<sacarlson> tdhz77: wow removed the old kernels, so you have to install an old kernel like from a live cd?
<celthunder> jagginess: :) peah truly
<bane-o> celthunder: you would gain an enormous prick attitude.
<tdhz77> sacarlson yes
<jagginess> celthunder, btw.. did you hear of m$ announcement short while ago? (a subpartner actually).. they'll be hosting linux in their cloud services..
<celthunder> tdhz77: ? blank screen from kernel? your kernel should NEVER do that
<sacarlson> tdhz77: I guess you would want to boot a live cd chroot and install a linux kernel package of the version that worked
<tdhz77> celthunder I can't add nomodeset with a mac because there is no way to save the line.
<celthunder> bane-o: lol i am told im enough of a prick as it is
<jagginess> celthunder, so i'm on this problem.. you actually have a raid set with linux?
<sacarlson> tdhz77: oh wow this is over my head as it's also an apple?  I best leave you to the experts
<celthunder> jagginess: whats the problem
<tdhz77> sacarlson thank you for your help
<sdiaz> well I have been doing all my research myself, but I can't get firefox to let me save my last opened tabs and or any custom history, I've went into about:config and all my configs are not working, please someone help me out?
<celthunder> jagginess: and no didnt hear that but ms ran hotmail on bsd for a while.
<celthunder> sdiaz: are you in private mode?
<zveda> hi I have a problem with my firefox
<bane-o> uninstall it
<zveda> this 1 tab uses 100% of cpu
<celthunder> zveda: who doesnt
<bane-o> use chrome
<zveda> can I limit it somehow
<zveda> oh but I like firefox in general
<celthunder> zveda: renice firefox 20
<mputtr> which vnc server would you guys recommend?
<zveda> celthunder: hm but it's just this 1 tab
<sdiaz> celthunder: private mode on ubuntu or firefox?
<mputtr> i heard that there are some vnc servers that offer ssh with it as well
<rhizmoe> celthunder: everything's already the latest version. i'm on precise
<celthunder> sdiaz: firefox
<sacarlson> zveda: you can re nice the app to not use all your system but not sure you can isolate to that tab
<sdiaz> I don't like chrome
<zveda> sacarlson: ok I see
<zveda> I'll try that thx
<bane-o> it's most likely not firefox, but one of the plugins that's causing the CPU cycles to be eaten
<celthunder> mputtr: vnc and ssh are seperate
<mputtr> celthunder: i know
<jagginess> celthunder, it's an unusual setup-- I have to see if i can simulate if i can get stage1 the way i want it to (I wish to chainload stage1 .. not from the bios but from another loader-- time will tell i guess)
<mputtr> i did read something about how you can combine ssh with vnc
<jagginess> (my vmware is finishing up right now)
<celthunder> mputtr: you can forward x through ssh or ssh tunnel
<mputtr> i c
<sacarlson> zveda: http://www.forwardyouth.com/ubuntu/set-the-nice-level-of-an-existing-process/
<celthunder> vnc4 or whatever should be in the repos
<mputtr> i'm trying to connect via vnc from nomachine, but it keeps on spitting back "could not find rfb client"
<zveda> sacarlson: ta
<celthunder> sacarlson: theres a howto on how to use nice? 20 is really nice -20 is mean...end of tutorial :)
<mputtr> that's why i'm trying to find a vnc server... atleast htat what it says i need according to google
<sdiaz> celthunder:like telling firefox not to track websites? if not I guess I don't know?
<celthunder> sdiaz: nvm then...
<bane-o> isn't vnc server local to the machine running it?
<mputtr> i would think so
<celthunder> jagginess: you can chainload stage1...why not
<mputtr> that's why i'm asking what's the vnc server of choice here?
<mputtr> i don't need to control the screen all the time, but i do want access to it every once in a while
<sdiaz> sorry chat I am very new to ubuntu, and really want to learn guide me to read something and I am willing to read and research all I must
<bane-o> no, the machine you are trying to connect to IS the vnc server
<Dr_Willis> mputtr:  most vncservers do one, or the other.
<mputtr> bane-o: i know, but it also needs to be runnign a program to act as vnc
<celthunder> mputtr: vnc4server :port -geometry widthxheight
<jagginess> celthunder, i think i'm force to install it to mbr.. is it possible not to? otherwise i'd have to artificially fix it with dd or something.. (btw I'd like/need to have the osx bootloader as it is in mbr tht's why)
<Dr_Willis> mputtr:  gnome has the vino vncserver feature built in.  you  can  use that when needed, theen use tightvnc for 'hidden' sessions
<rhizmoe> might having "canonical partners" unchecked in my sources be a problem?
<celthunder> jagginess: ? install it to a partition
<mputtr> ahhhh ok. so vino.
<celthunder> jagginess: what are you using to install?
<Dr_Willis> ive had major issues with vino in the past. ;) i never use it.
<sdiaz> well thanks for wisdom, guess i'm going to try this chat tomorrow on my desktop while on my notebook and I can read chats better thanks anyways :(
<celthunder> Dr_Willis: how do you hide a session?
<rhizmoe> gr
<Dr_Willis> i rarely need to 'share' the desktop either
<rhizmoe> no change
<mputtr> krfb is not what i want to use right?
<rhizmoe> the version is listed here, as well: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openssl
<Dr_Willis> celthunder:  most vnc servers spawn a vnc session tghats hiddeen , ie: not the current visible desktop
<rhizmoe> correct arch and everything (amd64)
<Dr_Willis> celthunder:  you only see it when you connect to it with a vnc client
<celthunder> Dr_Willis: you set the desktop....
<celthunder> Dr_Willis: dont you...every time ive used one i could pick what desktop i wanted or if it should make a new one
<jagginess> celthunder, the install reaches to grubboot loader on harddisk-- (vmware)-- i'm having same issue-- i can't install it on a nonmbr location as it seems.. (you see i have part1-part3reserved(osx), then part4=RAID, part5=RAID, part6=EXT4(blank and formatted)-- my goal is to inject stage 1 to a never used ext4 partition but the grub-install is whining)
<Dr_Willis> celthunder:  depends on how the vncserver is setup
<jagginess> celthunder, (using desktop alternate of course-- it supports raid during setup)
<sacarlson> is there a plugin for pidgin or maybe it's already there to add string search in an irc session?
<celthunder> jagginess: lol...i in general hate ubuntu but...try debootstrap and then just chroot in and grubsetup to your partition
<celthunder> jagginess: :)
<celthunder> sacarlson: youre using pidgin for irc?
<jagginess> celthunder, btw, /boot doesnt need to be in a plain ext4 with the latest grub2.. so i know this isnt an issue..
<sacarlson> celthunder: yes
<zveda> hm the snice doesnt seem to be working on my firefox.. it spikes up to 100% anyway
<jagginess> celthunder, i believe it's grub2..
<jagginess> celthunder, rather than it being a distro issue
<celthunder> jagginess: do what i said though...
<celthunder> jagginess: drop out of the installer to a terminal
<jagginess> celthunder, i've done it already with the physical machine.. complains about /dev not existing..
<jagginess> celthunder, (and dont worry-- i've checked it with mount --bind )
<celthunder> lol
<celthunder> was going to be my next...
<celthunder> hmm
<jagginess> celthunder, it's now "devtmps" that shows up with the latest ubuntu btw..
<zveda> oh it was just my bad nvm
<tdhz77> How do I get logs from ubuntu server? https://twitter.com/tdhz77/status/214958041848750081/photo/1/large
<celthunder> tdhz77: /var/log and scp or whatever
<celthunder> tdhz77: you can also have cron or something rsync them every few hours
<jagginess> celthunder, in my vmware environment it's much more simple and i get the exact symptom-- I don't know if I can install stage1 (for raid) away from the mbr..
<Guest67749> 1
<tdhz77> celthunder cool, if the same problem keeps coming up. Where do I post them?
<jagginess> celthunder, it's either a bug or maybe they need to support stage1 anywhere for raid setups..
<celthunder> jagginess: hmm....i dont see what would prevent it but ok?
<celthunder> i had grub stage one on disk 8 partiiton 1 once
<jagginess> celthunder, perhaps i should simply copy /boot to the ext4 and see what happens (i'll try this much later).. thanks for trying to help me..
<celthunder> jagginess: np thanks for talking..kinda like ya
<Jordan_U> jagginess: grub's boot sector should go in the mbr. Why do you want it somewhere else?
<jagginess> celthunder, (but a good refresh--i'll have to knock on a mailing list about this..)
<celthunder> Jordan_U: why would you have to put it in mbr? you can put it in disk partitions beginning sectors or wherever...
<jagginess> Jordan_U, for simple non-raid setups i've done that without problems.. situation here is I have raid (i also have a weird reason why i'm doing this)
<celthunder> Jordan_U: he has another loader in the mbr anyway...so he can chainload to it
<celthunder> jagginess: i think you must be hitting some weird bug..let me know the resolution...
<shade34321> Recently I upgraded my laptop from ubuntu 11.10 to 12.04 and compiz kept crashing. Rather than trying to troubleshoot it I just did a fresh install and it's still crashing...any ideas on how to fix it? I've tried to reset compiz and unity and it doesn't work
<Jordan_U> celthunder: If you put the boot sector in the first sector of a partition then you don't have any place to embed the core.img, and you have to rely on blocklists pointing to an active filesystem, which are unreliable with any bootloader.
<celthunder> Jordan_U: doesnt mean you cant do it
<Jordan_U> jagginess: Why don't you want grub's boot sector in the mbr?
<goraxe> any one know whats going on with libvirt kvm + qemu in 12.04?
<jagginess> Jordan_U, true.. do you know if the gap space is fixed for the stage1?
<Jordan_U> celthunder: No, just that you shouldn't.
<celthunder> shade34321: dont use compiz?
<celthunder> goraxe: whats wrong with it
<celthunder> Jordan_U: fair enough
<shade34321> celthunder, that is a solution but I was under the impression it was necessary to run
<goraxe> I have disabled apparmour, made /var/lib/libvirt/{images,qemu} world write + readable
<jagginess> Jordan_U, core.img is part of stage1? or is that 1.5 ? maybe i can try to tinker this..
<celthunder> shade34321: compiz is just crap anyway all it does is waste resources making things look shitty
<Jordan_U> jagginess: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Images.html
<goraxe> and still the libvirtd process is unable to drop the monitor unix dom sock
<jagginess> Jordan_U, btw I'm using another bootloader in mbr.. that'll chainload grub's stage1
<Jordan_U> jagginess: What bootloader is in the MBR?
<celthunder> jagginess: i gotta work in 2 hours :( should probably pretend to sleep for a bit ... ttyl pm me if you want later.
<shade34321> celthunder, it doesn't really bother me. Thanks for informing that I can uninstall it and I will try that now
<jagginess> celthunder, take care :)
<thechris> I'm having issues with transferring music to an ipod -- none of the normal apps work (amarok, gtkpod, rhythmbox, banshee)
<jagginess> Jordan_U, problem is not "booting".. problem is grub-install is refusing to inject anything
<thechris> at best, they get the files onto the ipod, but the UI still says "no music"
<Jordan_U> jagginess: What bootloader is in the MBR?
<goraxe> celthunder: sorry I'm complaining but I'm bashing my head against a brick wall, I have discoverd things like the libvirt process chowns files it does not create
<jagginess> Jordan_U, it's not linux. You've never worked with it.
<goraxe> like being a sysadmin is not difficult enough without mod bits, or uid/gid bits not sticking
<celthunder> jagginess: i think i had that problem for a while too...i cant remember what i did with it to make it work...
<celthunder> goraxe: lol yeah thatll happen :/
<goraxe> I'm kinda tempted to go vanilla, theres an unaddress bug in lp against libvirt from 2008 that qemu+ssh cannot attach to the 'session' environment
<goraxe> I'm just wonderin are many ppl having problems or just me?
<fugbert> for pci compliance, I need to upgrade apache from 2.2.22 to either 2.2.23 or 2.4.2.  I built 2.4.2 from source but I just learned that the Ubuntu package has a very different layout.  Any suggestions?
<celthunder> goraxe: i know xens been a bit iffy lately, kvms been pretty steady for me but i run kvms on debian mostly
<thechris> does anyone here transfer music onto ipods?
<celthunder> thechris: which ipod?
<thechris> 3g nano, silver 8g i think 0xA980
<celthunder> you should be able to use that.
<celthunder> dont have one though.
<thechris> celthunder: yes, and i have been for several years.  but none of the apps seem to work in ubuntu.
<goraxe> celthunder: been running kvm + libvirt in prod since hardy, this is the first time I have 'left the gate open' and been stumped
<thechris> banshee doesn't start.  amarok doesn't initialize the device, gtkpod has gui bugs, and rhythmbox just didn't work
<IcemanV9> thechris: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<celthunder> goraxe: :( sorry mate try asking in #kvm?
<thechris> i have a feeling they'll just suggest the apps listed, but why not.
<goraxe> celthunder: thanks for the time, good hint on where next
<thechris> yep first line
<thechris> IcemanV9: any other ideas?
<sacarlson> fugbert: seems I see apache2 2.22 in ubuntu ppa https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apache2/2.2.22-1ubuntu1.1/+build/3574016
<IcemanV9> thechris: it is as far as i know where the info is. sorry.
<thechris> i wonder if they all use the same library
<celthunder> thechris: run the app /whatever as root? make sure that its not a permissions issue
<celthunder> thechris: other than that no idea
<fugbert> sacarlson: thanks but I'm on 2.2.22 already, and need to either go to 2.2.23 or 2.4.2.  Seems I might have to compile from source, which I've done, but the directory layout is very different then
<IcemanV9> thechris: iTunes (windows) via virtualbox?
<thechris> that might work.  I guess itunes is technially free
<thechris> well, i actually don't know.
<thechris> hmm, rhythmbox doesn't detect the ipod as root
<rhizmoe> JFC: http://code.google.com/p/gedit-color-panes/
<ubuntu_64bit> hi all
<sacarlson> fugbert: oh I read it wrong there is also ppa for that https://launchpad.net/~patrickdk/+archive/apache24
<Dr_Willis> hello
<ubuntu_64bit> anybody who knows keyring password i haven'T set it before but it request me to enter what da hell is this
<Dr_Willis> it asks you to set one the first time  its needed.
<Dr_Willis> set it to be blank if you dont ever want it to ask again
<sacarlson> ubuntu_64bit: I think your password is ..... password
<fugbert> sacarlson:  great, I'll try it, thanks!  I can't believe in all my googling I didn't find that.
<Dr_Willis> people ofek just enter their normal password out of habit when it first asks
<celthunder> ubuntu_64bit: turn off the keyring..its useless and usually just irritating as hell
<sacarlson> fugbert: hope it works I never tried it
<thechris> sweet, problem went away.  just deleted the fs and rebooted the device and let it re-init itself.
<fuzzynurfhurter> hi yall
<Dr_Willis> hmm
<fuzzynurfhurter> any one tried to put more than 6 linux os's on a flash drive
<ubuntu_64bit> celthunder, how can i turn it off give me some instruction  of how to do it
<aaas> fuzzynurfhurter i have 6 oses, but not all linux
<ubuntu_64bit> sacarlson, tell me the password again
<fuzzynurfhurter> crap
<fuzzynurfhurter> screen went funny
<ubuntu_64bit> sacarlson, tell me the password again
<sacarlson> ubuntu_64bit: sorry I was just kiding I don't know your password no one does
<ubuntu_64bit> celthunder, how can i turn it off give me some instruction  of how to do it
<tdhz77> Can I use the mv command to transfer a file from one external to another?
<elshaka> why is nautilus so slow after copying a bunch of files to my home folder?, it takes a while to open and a little while to close
<sdiaz> how do I figure out if i'm running firefox private?
<sacarlson> tdhz77: yes if you have set priv in files system for your user to do so
<mosqutio> 有人能看懂吗？
<ubuntu_64bit> sacarlson, sometime  u have to be serious with what ur  doing  not everyone is to be joked cuz this password irritates me then  i post my querry here then u make a joke  i say fuck u
<mosqutio> how to do with ssh and firefox???
<fuzzynurfhurter> how can u multiboot several linux out of the same folder?
<elshaka> what is air?
<sacarlson> ubuntu_64bit: I'll be sure to keep that under advisement
<sdiaz> firefox isn't letting me save tabs when I close it? anyone care to help me or direct me to a place to read and do the research? i've looked all over and what i've tried in about:config isn't working for me?
<rand_a> ubuntu is refusing to boot because of a degraded array that is not important (a downloads directory) how can I convince it to boot so I can rebuild the array live?
<ubuntu_64bit> sacarlson, u are  a fool  of fools   u cant advise anyone   and i don know why are u here
<sdiaz> I will say it because it is tru, I am a noob and am looking to learn bit by bit to what I need for my convenience
<sdiaz> not trying to be a pro, maybe one day
<sdiaz> no one wanna give me a guide or a hint please?
<fuzzynurfhurter> thats what im sayn sdiaz
<arcsky> if i want to RDP to my windows machine from my home how do i setup a tunnel with putty and make a tunnel to my server? putty screen: http://i.imgur.com/PattH.jpg
<sdiaz> fuzzynurfhurter:It is said wasn't most of these people on this list once a noob or born with ubuntu? where the hell was I when those were born with it?
<sdiaz> sad*
<sacarlson> sdiaz: this might be cool http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Precise
<sdiaz> thanks, I'll look into that link, thats a start anyone else with a link for me to test?
<fuzzynurfhurter> i feel ya man
<fuzzynurfhurter> i havnt really had any success in irc yet still new to it lol
<Blue1> fuzzynurfhurter: what are you trying to do?
<sdiaz> fuzzynurfhurter: word same here, maybe those who are learning wanna make private channel for us to work and give each other tips to some experiments we try?
<fuzzynurfhurter> lol more than i can make work sometimes nothing at the moment been on here with alot of different distros
<sacarlson> fuzzynurfhurter: you want to multi boot iso files?  grub can be setup to do that
<ubuntu_64bit> sacarlson, u are  a fool  of fools   u cant advise anyone   and i don know why are u here
<sdiaz> ubuntu_64bit: you don't make matters any better by doing that, causes those to not want to help, just saying
<borg__> ekur leave people alone
<Dr_Willis> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Dr_Willis> !vnc
<fuzzynurfhurter> not with the os just the files i got 4 working in 1 folder but having probs in the grub
<tdhz77> how do I use the mv command?
<Dr_Willis> mv foo bar
<mhahe> hi there, gonna be traiding in my mac book for a new laptop that supports ubuntu abit better... my mac has been over heating like hell... and without using any graphics apps my gpu temp goes up to 85c... basically cant touch the laptop.. im sure there's a way to fix this.. but i cant be asked to deal with mac any more never use osx and just need linux. any recommendations of midrange laptops that are very well supported by ubuntu (from personal experience)?
<DocPlatypus> When trying to run "at noon" I get: Cannot create atjob file /var/spool/cron/atjobs/a000040154cfbc: Permission denied
<nafcool> hey
<nafcool> can anyone explain me the Unity API (C)
<nafcool> plz. :D
<DocPlatypus> mhahe: I recommend getting a Lemur from System76
<tdhz77> mhahe Have you looked into the Dell laptops with ubuntu installed already?
<DocPlatypus> or something higher end if you need the higher end functionality
<DocPlatypus> System76, Zareason, eRacks all good choices IMO
<mhahe> thnx
<DocPlatypus> Dell is still primarily a Windows PC manufacturer
<mhahe> and anyone actually has these laptop brands?
<DocPlatypus> mhahe: I have a System76 desktop that's about a year old now
<DocPlatypus> it's been running mostly issue-free, the USB bus is a bit quirky but that may be due to the old hard drive I have plugged into it
<nafcool> I'm developing a Qt app
<nafcool> and for that I need to use the Unity API
<mhahe> nice, what about when upgrading to newer versions of ubuntu, u get any problems? cause i always do when upgrading with this mac
<fuzzynurfhurter> im running xubuntu on an aspire 1
<nafcool> what do i need to include to use it?
<DocPlatypus> mhahe: worst that's really happened is my settings had to be redone all over again because invariably in the new GNOME (which is what I use) stuff is taken out
<fuzzynurfhurter> i dont like the new gnome
<DocPlatypus> fuzzynurfhurter: I like GNOME more than Unity. I tried Unity for a while, and got tired of it quickly
<nafcool> plz. help
<nafcool> :D
<glitsj16> nafcool: have you seen http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/platform/unity/ yet?
<nafcool> glitsj16: ah.......nope
<nafcool> glitsj16: ok i'll hv a look
<nafcool> glitsj16: thanx
<nafcool> :D
<fuzzynurfhurter> doc i never used unity i like the kde and lxde better nice look
<glitsj16> nafcool: np
<sdiaz> anytime you need some sort of help I could try and help plus i'm learning in the process
<sdiaz> mt
<sdiaz> sorry
<t432> I need to add a library to path... where whould add this?
<t432> should*
<tdhz77> Anybody wanna help me with the mv command/
<dhy> sure what is your problem tdhz77
<Dr_Willis> library path. isent that a variable like LDCONFIG ?
<nafcool> glitsj16: there's a tutorial for python and vala but none for C++
<tdhz77> I get an error that says cannot stat No such file directory. I want to move my movies from one USB to another. This is what I have sudo mv /Movies /media/GREAT/Movies
<nafcool> the Unity lanucher
<nafcool> glitsj16: i want to know - which header file to include to use the Unity API functions?
<Dr_Willis> tdhz77:  you sure the path /Movies is correct?
<theadmin> tdhz77: I doubt you have a directory /Movies. / is the root of the filesystem. The only directories which should be present there are specified in the FHS. Putting other stuff there is just a weird idea.
<tdhz77> well I CD  into /media/SEAS/Movies
<geirha> tdhz77: mv /media/SEAS/Movies /media/GREAT/
<tdhz77> theadmin, ya I changed directory 'cd' into /media/SEAS
<Dr_Willis> tdhz77:  its not /Movies thenb.   just Movies
<dhy> if you want movie file from usb try-->  mv /Movies/* /media/GREAT/ Movies
<theadmin> tdhz77: Well, then you want "mv Movies /media/GREAT/"
<tdhz77> inter-device move failed: ..... unable to remove target: Is a directory
<dhy> if movies in directory try -R option for recursive
<theadmin> tdhz77: Without the leading slash. Or, "mv ./Movies /media/GREAT/". Or "mv $PWD/Movies /media/GREAT/", all should be about the same.
<tdhz77> theadmin, because im transfering from one usb to another should I use cp instead?
<theadmin> tdhz77: Well cp is copy, mv is move
<theadmin> tdhz77: It shouldn't matter which to use
<dhy> tdhz77,  try sudo
<Dr_Willis> tdhz77:  may be 'safer' to cp then remove the originalonce the cp is done.  it may take time to copy them all..
<dhy> sudo  mv /Movies/* /media/GREAT/ Movies
<theadmin> tdhz77: Don't forget the trailing slash: /media/GREAT/, not /media/GREAT
<tdhz77> theadmin, dr_willis, dhy thank you very much.
<dhy> your welcome
<Dr_Willis> you may want to look into the 'mc' file manager for the  shell  :)
<Dr_Willis> !info mc
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): Midnight Commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:4.8.1-2ubuntu1 (precise), package size 500 kB, installed size 1279 kB
<vampirnata> <3 mc
<tdhz77> Dr_willis cool! Thanks awesome very awesome.
<gogeta> mc for the win
<theadmin> Meh mc... ranger ftw
<Dr_Willis> theres some alternatives to mc.. but you just dont hear a lot about  them.
<vampirnata> mc doesn't play nice with byobu though :(
<Dr_Willis> mc dont work that great over my android phone/ssh session ;) no F keys...
<dhy> hello ppl
<Ridion> Hello room
<tdhz77> Dr_willis will this help in my quest to learn the terminal or inhibit it?
<fidel> theadmin: whats the advantage of 'the ranger' - never heard of
<dhy> who have an raspberry pi in this channel?
<theadmin> fidel: Vi-style keybindings for one :P
<fidel> ;)
<Ridion> I want one, just don't know what I'd do with it yet
<gogeta> Dr_Willis: hackers keybord has them
<fidel> lets check it out then
<Dr_Willis> tdhz77:  if you want to learn the terminal.. you should be rading the man pagesand bash guides..  since you are doing fundamenttal mistakes like /Movies/
<dhy> i have one currently
<vampirnata> I got one last week
<Ridion> does anyone feel like helping a newbie get his X server working?
<dhy> i am using at home like a server
<vampirnata> haven't had a chance to play with it yet though
<tdhz77> Dr_Willis Point me to the docs and I shall read.
<fidel> Ridion: just ask
<Dr_Willis> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<fidel> Ridion: until you start describing your problem in detail we cant really answer your first question anyways ;)
<vampirnata> just in case someone doesn't know, Xshell is an amazing ssh client for windows
<tdhz77> If I don't understand the error message is there a way I can look up what it means?
<gogeta> vampirnata: so is putty
<DocPlatypus> is at/cron supposed to be broken in 12.04 LTS? seems odd that I'd get a permission error
<Ridion> my system was booting fine, I have ATI drivers installed, I tried to install Xen, and the system now boots to command line. When I run cinnmon or gnome-shell I get the error: "Window manager error: Unable to open X display". Running X -configure I get "Number of screens created does not match number of detected devices
<vampirnata> i knew someone would say putty. yes putty is good but xshell has many more features. check out their feature list and you will see
<Ridion> sorry, was just taking time to type
<xan> hi there, someone knows where the mobile broadband simcard pin is stored in ubuntu? i forgot it and would like to recover it
<theadmin> vampirnata: Nobody feels like buying an ssh client though
<fidel> tdhz77: you can either post the error message here - or check the web for the error-message as a first step -> general hint
<vampirnata> it's free for home/personal use
<theadmin> vampirnata: Ah, guess I didn't read much
<tdhz77> fidel great, thanks for the tip.
<fidel> consider that you will be most likely not the first one out there seeing that specific error-message - so using a search is always a good step in combination with irc
<me> hi
<Ridion> anyone got any hints for my problem?
<nafcool> where will i get the source code unity.h?
<theadmin> nafcool: apt-get source unity
<nafcool> for Unity Launcher API C
<Cerrdor> Ridion: uninstall xen
<sacarlson> Ridion: if the xen install broke it maybe try boot your original kernel from grub and see if it recovers,  if so set it back to default
<blazinbass> how do i upgrade to 12.04lts from 10.04 lts
<blazinbass> i just installed all current updates
<blazinbass> and it's not showing up in the upgrade box
<theadmin> blazinbass: sudo do-release-upgrade
<nafcool> theadmin: thanks a lot!
<Ridion> I would, but it does it when I'm not booting into Xen too now
<Ridion> would it still probably help?
<blazinbass> please anyone?
<blazinbass> help me upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04
<theadmin> blazinbass: *ahem*
<theadmin> blazinbass: sudo do-release-upgrade
<blazinbass> admin..it says no new release found
<Cerrdor> Ridion: should fix it
<sacarlson> blazinbass: did you try sudo apt-get update; ?
<theadmin> blazinbass: Mweh... In the software properties or whatever, check it to scan for LTS update releases, then run that again
<theadmin> s/check/set
<theadmin> /
<blazinbass> admin, already done that
<blazinbass> sacarlson: I don't know how to do that
<tdhz77> During the mv command I got a kernel panic. :(
<sacarlson> blazinbass: enter a terminal and type $sudo apt-get update
<omido> hi. i cannot install any app in ubuntu software center. it says " waiting for apt-get to exit.how can i get rid of this issue?
<theadmin> blazinbass: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades#Network_Upgrade_for_Ubuntu_Desktops_10.04_LTS_to_12.04_LTS_.28Recommended.29 - hm.
<sacarlson> blazinbass: to enter a terminal from desktop    Applications>Accesories>Terminal
<nafcool> theadmin: but there's no unity.h file??
<theadmin> nafcool: Well, that's the whole source-code of Unity that is there
<nafcool> theadmin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1758443
<theadmin> !find unity.h
<nafcool> theadmin: what is he using?
<ubottu> File unity.h found in 389-admin-console, bibledit-gtk-data, cherokee-doc, doc-linux-html, golang-doc, haxe, keystone-doc, libdb4o-doc, libjs-mathjax, libunity-dev (and 7 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=unity.h&mode=&suite=precise&arch=any
<theadmin> nafcool: libunity-dev
<theadmin> nafcool: That's the package you need, sudo apt-get install it
<Flannel> blazinbass: LTS won't be prompted to upgrade to the next LTS until the first point release (12.04.1 in this case) is released.  That happens three months after the release (end of July).  If you want to do it sooner, run `update-mangaer -d` and it'll see 12.04
<blazinbass> what's the exact command flannel?
<blazinbass> Flannel: ?
<theadmin> blazinbass: gksu update-manager -d
<Flannel> blazinbass: gksu update-manager -d
<nafcool> theadmin: alright
<nafcool> :D
<omido> i have another issue and that is i feel the launcher size is too much large. how can i make it smaller? i searched in system settings but found nothing useful.
<theadmin> omido: I think MyUnity has something or other about that
<blazinbass> Flannel: thank you, i ran that in terminal and it opened my package manager
<blazinbass> Flannel: still don't see any option to upgrade
<theadmin> Not too sure though, the only time I used Unity was at a friend's computer when the only thing I did was open a terminal and install Java anyway
<blazinbass> Flannel: i really appreciate you trying to help btw
<nafcool> theadmin: cool!
<nafcool> theadmin: thanks a lot! now i can include the header file and use it in my program?
<theadmin> nafcool: Yes, I suppose you just #include <unity.h>
<theadmin> nafcool: I'm not a C coder though so I can't help you much further.
<Flannel> blazinbass: If that doesn't work there's something else affecting it.  When you updated to the latest packages, did you get a new kernel?  It may be that it checks and won't let you upgrade until you're running that kernel.
<nafcool> theadmin: ok.........np thanks a lot!
<blazinbass> Flannel: I'm not quite sure how to check if I did, I just turned on my internet for the first time today since September of last year
<blazinbass> Flannel: i've upgraded everything and am positive there's nothing left in the repository to upgrade to
<nafcool> theadmin: actually I'm a XIth grader....taking part in App Showdown :D
<blazinbass> Flannel: i'm running 10.04LTS
<nafcool> theadmin: and I LOVE UBUNTU
<theadmin> nafcool: Heh.
<Flannel> blazinbass: Have you restarted since upgrading (to grab the new kernel)?
<blazinbass> Flannel: yes sir
<theadmin> nafcool: That's getting offtopic though, if you want to discuss that further you may /query me.
<zybiski> nafcool: are you making apps for iphone or android?
<Flannel> blazinbass: Do you have lucid-updates enabled?
<blazinbass> Flannel: yes, i've just checked
<blazinbass> Flannel: bare with me brother
<Flannel> blazinbass: Then I don't know what to tell you.  That does/should work.
<blazinbass> Flannel: that command should prompt me for 12.04?
<Flannel> blazinbass: yes.  gksu update-manager -d
<Flannel> or do-release-upgrade -d
<theadmin> Hm... I think I may see the problem.
<theadmin> blazinbass: Try with "gksudo" rather than gksu: gksudo update-manager -d
 * theadmin thinks gksu interprets -d as an option, --debug.
<Flannel> theadmin: gksudo and gksu have been identical since Breezy.  If anything, you'd want to protect it with `gksu "update-manager -d"`
<theadmin> Flannel: Ah, okay.
<theadmin> Pardon me then.
<blazinbass> Flannel: something seems to be working with that last command u gave me
<Flannel> theadmin: Oh, no worries :)
<blazinbass> theadmin: you're very kind, thank you
<theadmin> Flannel: If I recall correctly, though, gksu MAY be configured to use su as the backend via gksu-properties, whereas gksudo always uses sudo, so uh.
<blazinbass> 34 installed packages are no longer supported by Canonical. You can
<blazinbass> still get support from the community.
<blazinbass> 48 packages are going to be removed. 722 new packages are going to be
<blazinbass> installed. 1208 packages are going to be upgraded.
<blazinbass> You have to download a total of 966 M. This download will take about
<blazinbass> 10 minutes with your connection.
<FloodBot1> blazinbass: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blazinbass> sorry for that flood
<llutz_> theadmin: even gksudo has an "-d" option, so...
<blazinbass> (12:44:54 AM) blazinbass: how do i know if thats 12.04?
<blazinbass> (12:45:03 AM) blazinbass: i press yn to continue
<Flannel> blazinbass: You've configured your system to only do LTS upgrades, right?
<theadmin> llutz_: ic well, never mind then
<blazinbass> Flannel: yeah
<Flannel> blazinbass: then it's 12.04
<blazinbass> Flannel: something is definitely happening right now
<blazinbass> Flannel: you're a genius :)
<tiox> As of the present kernel version in Ubuntu, I can receive audio from speakers on my Dell Inspiron just fine, just not with headphones unless I bump up the "Speaker" slider in alsamixer.
<blazinbass> Flannel: why is it so big?  almost a GIG worth of updates!? holy crap
<nafcool> zybiski: for desktop
<tiox> I still do not get why this is such an issue in 12.04 when the kernel in 11.10 works as it should.
<theadmin> blazinbass: Because it's the same as downloading the 12.04 ISO, all the packages there... But uncompressed
<blazinbass> you guys are so awesome
<tiox> Plus, followed a launchpad thread that confirms this: The Precise kernel is not exactly precise, as someone applied it to a build of 11.10 and got the same result; No audio from headphones.
<theadmin> blazinbass: Well, it's not the same, but I think I got my point across :P
<blazinbass> thank you
<blazinbass> theadmin:  i thought you were a bot :)
<Bijan-E> anyone knows how to get DVD/CD's label (text) in terminal ?
<theadmin> blazinbass: err, I ain't. The only bot we have here is ubottu (well, the only one that talks anyway)
<tiox> I installed the Realtek drivers in accordance to a thread on Ask Ubuntu, nothing still. I am stumped.
<tiox> I am going to sleep. Farewell and  hope someone figures this crap out.
<nafcool> theadmin: we can make apps for android, too?
<theadmin> Bijan-E: isoinfo may or may not be of help.
<theadmin> nafcool: Well I guess if you have the Android SDK and such installed.
<nafcool> !find glib.h
<ubottu> File glib.h found in autoconf-archive, firefox-dev, grass-doc, gstreamer0.10-plugins-good-doc, kompozer-dev, libalglib-dev, libcouchdb-glib-dev, libdbus-glib-1-dev, libdbusmenu-glib-dev, libdesktopcouch-glib-dev (and 43 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=glib.h&mode=&suite=precise&arch=any
<theadmin> Bijan-E: Something along the lines of "isoinfo -d -i /dev/sr0"
<Bijan-E> theadmin, thank you, i'm install genisoimage right now and i will try that
<nafcool> theadmin: /usr/include/unity/unity/unity.h:7:18: fatal error: glib.h: No such file or directory
<nafcool> theadmin: what to do??
<theadmin> nafcool: Find glib.h, I'm not sure where that would be.
<nafcool> theadmin: libglib is already installed on my UB-PC
<nafcool> theadmin: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=precise&arch=any&mode=exactfilename&searchon=contents&keywords=glib.h
<theadmin> nafcool: Well, you need the -dev package
<theadmin> nafcool: I suggest you install "build-essential" which will pull in all the basic development stuff
<mah454> Hello
<mah454> I want to make own gnome 3 live cd (ubuntu Base) ; but this live cd started gnome in fallback mode !
<nafcool> theadmin: how o use it?
<nafcool> *to
<mah454> How can start gnome 3 in liveCD ?
<theadmin> mah454: Video drivers... Also, there's an Ubuntu GNOME Shell Remix.
<mah454> theadmin, in livecd must install video drivers ?
<theadmin> mah454: Well yes, GNOME requires 3D acceleration.
<mah454> ok
<fidel> mah454: just as i am curious: why would your live-cd need gnome-3 in the first place?
<fidel> your are almost banning some older devices then with this cd-requirements ;)
<linux> ls
<nafcool> theadmin: how to use build-essential
<haylo> fidel, i beleive that is the point
<theadmin> nafcool: Just "sudo apt-get install" it, it will give you the core tools such as gcc, make etc and core libraries.
<haylo> a minor undertaking for  acompany like microsoft to control ubuntu from the inside fidel
<nafcool> it is indstalled
<nafcool> but still the error occurs
<nafcool> :(
<theadmin> nafcool: Oh well, I can't help much.
<mah454> fidel, only make new gnome 3 livecd
<theadmin> nafcool: I don't even have an Ubuntu near me
<nafcool> theadmin: np
<Dr_Willis> nafcool:  what error?
<nafcool> Dr_Willis: my prog. is here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1758443
<nafcool> Dr_Willis: When i compile it
<nafcool> Dr_Willis:  error - /usr/include/unity/unity/unity.h:7:18: fatal error: glib.h: No such file or directory compilation terminated.
<Dr_Willis> !find glib.h
<ubottu> File glib.h found in autoconf-archive, firefox-dev, grass-doc, gstreamer0.10-plugins-good-doc, kompozer-dev, libalglib-dev, libcouchdb-glib-dev, libdbus-glib-1-dev, libdbusmenu-glib-dev, libdesktopcouch-glib-dev (and 43 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=glib.h&mode=&suite=precise&arch=any
<Dr_Willis> iwould guess you need some of the other -dev packages
<Dr_Willis> the build-dep option to apt-get can auto-pull in  the needed dev packages to compile specific apps.
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get build-dep unity    (perhaps)
<Dr_Willis> !info unity
<ubottu> unity (source: unity): Interface designed for efficiency of space and interaction.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.12-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 1248 kB, installed size 3532 kB
<Dr_Willis> or  was it build-deps
<Dr_Willis> shotgun approach to installing dev packages. ;)
<dwiga> hi,,
<Dr_Willis> hello
<dwiga> i'm newbie
<Dr_Willis> we get a lot of those in here. ;)
<fidel> hrhr
<fidel> everyone is a newbie ...at least in some area ;)
<iHarp> is it possible to upgrade mac firmware while only having linux installed? Other than virtual machine?
<fidel> iHarp: what do you mean by 'mac firmware'?
<fidel> talking about efi-updates?
<iHarp> yes
<quadmonster> hi for all
<elfranne> i have a thinkpad T410 and when using vga to connect an external display the screen is flickering .. any idea ?
<quadmonster> have any one working with firebird server on ubuntu?
<fidel> iHarp: so you are having apple-hardware - only linux running on it and want to install the latest efi-firmware update from apple on that apple-hardware?
<fidel> just to avoid confusion: why?
<iHarp> fidel: that is correct
<iHarp> I have an original macbook 1,1 from 2006 that I know has't received the update that is available. From what I have read there are multiple fixes that come from the update
<fidel> iHarp: afaik there was only 1 update for that series-  but i'M sorry - no idea how to do that. have you asked in addition in ##mac ?
<fidel> there are at least a handfull of power-mac-users available usualy
<nafcool> can anyone here plz. assist me how to use libunity in C++, please :D
<iHarp> fidel: yea. looks like i might actually have to do a mac install virtually.
<fidel> nafcool: you might consider asking in a more programming oriented channel
<Dr_Willis> virtual machine flashing firmware..thats kinda scary
<iHarp> Dr_Willis: how so?
<fidel> hehe yep - but then again the entire mac thing is partly scary if it comes to how hard & software are tinkered together in some areas
<Dr_Willis> iHarp:  its accessing the virtual hardware... not even sure how that would be possible
<HardFu> strange, I have two boxes, they both have the same corosync config, yet can't both
<HardFu> can't see both
<iHarp> macbook linux has been a nightmare.
<HardFu> anyone good with corosync/pacemaker
<fidel> iHarp: fully believe that ;)
<nafcool> fidel: is there any ubuntu based programming channel?
<Cerrdor> ubuntu based programming channel lol
<Cerrdor> damn near all of em?
<Dr_Willis> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Cerrdor> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMO3n01kgwY&feature=fvwrel
<Cerrdor> oops wrong room
<nafcool> Cerrdor: :(
<Cerrdor> nafcool: what language you looking for? Or what are you trying to do
<nafcool> Cerrdor: actually, I'm trying to run a code using libunity in C++ code
<nafcool> but it isn't compiling
<Cerrdor> oh
<Cerrdor> are you using Qmake to 'make' the file?
<nafcool> Cerrdor: no
<Cerrdor> what are you making it with?
<nafcool> Cerrdor: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1758443
<Cerrdor> so it works?
<iHarp> Dr_Willis: I'm going to attempt it. I will report back my findings
<Dr_Willis> time to start with hellowworld.c and move up?
<Cerrdor> lol
<Cerrdor> yurp
<Dr_Willis> about all i evr do is ./configue, make, make install
<Cerrdor> make it from scratch
<Cerrdor> way more fun
<Cerrdor> like 800+ hours more fun
<nafcool> Cerrdor: I'm using g++ to compile the source code
<nafcool> is it ok?
<Cerrdor> sure
<theadmin|2> nafcool: g++ compiles C++ code, not C. Just saying... You said you were doing C
<theadmin|2> Huh.
<theadmin> There.
<Roj> hi how i can creat unity lens?and develp it?
<Roj> i need information a bout dev lens
<davidcalle> Roj, you should ask in #ubuntu-app-devel
<nafcool> theadmin: but that doen't matter
<nafcool> theadmin: coz the error is that it can't find a file :(
<elfranne> i have a thinkpad T410 and when using vga to connect an external display the screen is flickering .. any idea ?
<fidel> man - everytime i set up a new ubuntu vm i tend to hate the default update-servers for the lagginess. is that a known issue for de.archive.ubuntu.com?
<theadmin> elfranne: Bad cable? I mean, VGA is ages old, I wouldn't be surprised if the cable's damaged :P
<elfranne> theadmin, it is a nearly brand new cable that came with the screen
<theadmin> elfranne: Oh okay, never mind then
<elfranne> theadmin, any other idea ?
<theadmin> elfranne: Nope
<vampirnata> anyone here used zentyal?
<sirriffsalot> Hi! Constant updates include software which I do not want installed, such as ubuntu one and samba things... how do I tell ubuntu to stop getting these updates?
<erw> Hi, Is there a keyboard shortcut in 12.04 to launch terminal
<erw> ?
<Smurphy> sirriffsalot: I know you can tell it to not install the proposed packages by default. Dunno what it was anymore though
<theadmin> erw: Yes, it's a cat.
<theadmin> erw: Ctrl-Alt-T
<sirriffsalot> Smurphy, well obviously.. but gets tiresome after a few updates..
<erw> theadmin: thanks :)
<Smurphy> sirriffsalot: yes - but you can configure into the apt system by default - so it won't ask
<Dr_Willis> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<melodie__> hi
<melodie__> Smurphy: ?
<melodie__> I'm here ! :D
<Smurphy> yo :)
<Dr_Willis> if you are not using samba, then you could remove samba. if you are using samba.. then you should let it upodate samba. sinc there may  be security updates
<Smurphy> melodie__: a /join #ubuntu would have been faster :}
<quadmonster> if any one know about wifi firmware on ubuntu 10.04?
<Dr_Willis> quadmonster:  depends a great deal on the exact wireless chipset
<melodie__> Smurphy: ok
<sirriffsalot> Smurphy, oh, how do I do this?:)
<Smurphy> Ok - do what ?
<Smurphy> sirriffsalot: That's what I said before. I did read it not too long ago that you can configure it, but I didn't put more attention to it.
<avelldiroll> sirriffsalot: the answer of Dr_Willis about pinning was for you
<sirriffsalot> Oh, been doing a lot of things, will read in a sec:) Cheers!
<sirriffsalot> Dr_Willis, thanks willis:P
<sirriffsalot> Dr_Willis, not using it:P
<skpl> how do i cehck the version of an installed app?
<llutz_> skpl: apt-cache policy <packagename>
<Smurphy> Anyone knows why I get no sound out of a Windows XP Client running inside a VirtualBox Host ?
<Smurphy> Host System is KUbuntu 12.04.
<melodie__> Smurphy: have you installed the guest additions ?
<melodie__> Smurphy: and do you know how I could lock the launchers on the unity panel please ?
<melodie__> I don't want the people to remove them or add more, if it would be possible
<Smurphy> lcom it on the unity launcher ?
<melodie__> Smurphy: yes sir !
<Smurphy> There is an addon for Unity, to configure the Unity itself, GUI etc.
<Smurphy> But - as I use KUbuntu, I never used it.
<fishbait> i've found myself preferring kde are there any media players that integrate with kde the way banshee does with gnome?
<Smurphy> Anybody here knows what the name of the app is ?
<triad> someone yell at me ?
<melodie__> what is the name ? if it is "myunity" it does not look like it contains this feature ? (just read the doc so far)
<Smurphy> fishbait: kaffeine ?
<fishbait> i'll look into it
<Smurphy> melodie__: Don't think so., It was for finetuning Unity
<melodie__> Smurphy: if you remember the name, it will be welcome !
<Smurphy> just checking...
<avelldiroll> fishbait: there used to be amarok ... but as far as I know it's crippled since kde4
<Smurphy> Was a german article of Linuxusers... Just cehcking my archives.
<fishbait> yeah tried but it doesn't integrate
<nikola> hello, i have problem my xbuntu turnoff my monitor after 10 minutes , but options in screen saver and power managemant are set to 50 minutes
<nikola> that things started happening my after update
<melodie__> fishbait: amarok ?
<Smurphy> fishbait: What you mean with integrate ?
<fishbait> banshee in gnome shows controls in the volume
<fishbait> i just want something that shows controls somewhere
<fishbait> without the window being open
<zubin_> how can i fix the error no init found. try passing init=bootrag ?
<fidel> not sure if it was mentioned already - but clementine is an excelenct amarok fork
<fidel> regarding the audio-player & amarok discussion
<fidel> fishbait: clementine should appear in the central audio-controlvolume interface of your install - besides offering controls in the app as well - if that helps
<fishbait> fidel: thank you
<paul_uk> hey all, is anyone here using xfreerdp and the clipboard from vm to host works?  Or anyknow a channel for remmina desktop?
<Smurphy> melodie__: Don't find it. Went out of the RSS already (they seem to keep it for a Week in only or so).
<avelldiroll> fishbait: there should be some plasmoid to add to your desktop able to control at least amarok (or clementine)
<fishbait> ooh that could work too
<ninstaah> Hi all, Can one of you help me with some regex replacement in an variable? I want my domain-test.tld to be domain_test_tld .. how is that possible?
<fishbait> ok clementine works for me i'll keep an eye out for that plasmoid
<avelldiroll> ninstaah: when speaking about regex, you should always define the tool you are using regex with (sed, perl, python, ...), some more context would probably help too, finally you might get more answers in #regex which is dedicated to those questions
<ninstaah> avelldiroll, It is within a bash script - is that what you are asking about?
<llutz_> ninstaah: domain=donaim-test.tld  ; echo ${domain//[^a-zA-Z]/_}
<thebrasse> hi! can someone tell me how I enable my compose key without using the unity window manager. when i switched to another window manager, my configured compose key stopped working...
<jolaren> I'm logged into my webmin on my server and I can see that /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start is running like 10 times
<avelldiroll> ninstaah: no ... and llutz_ answer is more appropriate ... you don't need regex for what you describe
<melodie__> Smurphy: ok, doesn't matter, I'll try to find with "fine tune Unity "
<Cerrdor> jolaren: different PID?
<fidel> jolaren: and what amount would you expect?
<melodie__> bye and thanks
<ninstaah> avelldiroll, the ansvar llutz gave me is exactly what I was looking for (thanks llutz).
<jolaren> Cerrdor: yeah, different pid.. fidel; I think one? It's an upstart thing
<Smurphy> melodie__: ok.
<ninstaah> answer*
<Smurphy> Sorry ..
<fidel> jolaren: shouldnt that be based on the apache config?
<X01> :)
<jolaren> fidel: it's running as root and as www-data
<Cerrdor> yush
<jolaren> i haven't looked at it earlier, just saw it now
<llutz_> jolaren: check min-/maxspareservers in apache.conf
<fidel> jolaren: having > 1 apache process is rteally nothing special
<fidel> play with your apache config and tweak it to your needs
<fidel> the default values are just .....'default values' matching for some .. not for others
<Cerrdor> also might be diff domains using different apache properties
<ninstaah> well llutz, I get bad substitution on this line; dotfix=echo ${domain//[^a-zA-Z]/_}   Did I do something wrong?
<llutz_> ninstaah: dotfix= without echo
<llutz_> ninstaah: the "echo" was just to demonstrate what the substitution does
<guest-NSyYxW> :S
<ninstaah> llutz, oh well - removed echo and I still get the error
<jolaren> fidel: llutz_: okay.. so I shouldn't mind apache running as root? the website is not live, I access it only via ssh tunnel
<sirriffsalot> Supposing I'm using opera... Opening magnet links proves itself to be rather difficult... What should I do when it says "The address type is unknown or unsupported"
<ninstaah> llutz, a little pastie: http://pastie.org/4113414
<llutz_> jolaren: it should run as www-data. check your conf
<blackshroud> hi all
<jolaren> ive looked after the conf in several places now, haven't found the parameter your stating llutz_ .. checked /etc/default/apache2 and /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf
<fidel> jolaren: i do see 1 root process here - and several owned by www-data
<fidel> the first is wondering me myself a bit - the second is rhe expected part
<llutz_> jolaren: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf   and be aware that webmin might break things
<llutz_> !webmin  | jolaren
<ubottu> jolaren: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<jolaren> fidel: then we are on the same page.. I have the same setup as you. I don't know how that happend.
<jolaren> fidel: I didn't know that! I probarbly should remove webmin then, I've always used it.
<fidel> jolaren: having 1 apache process owned by root isnt that special either btw
<jolaren> fidel: I reckoned from your statement earlier, I felt more calm.
<jolaren> Googled it, apparently it's normal
<fidel> so - basically seeing > 1 process owned by www-data or similar users -> is fine - if you want less - consider checking your apache config for min/max etc
<llutz_> ninstaah: works here
<jolaren> fidel: llutz_ thanks for your assistance
<sirriffsalot> Anyone on my torrent question?
<trepidacious> I've got a bug renaming folders on a windows share - use F2 to rename, type any name, then double click folder to immediately navigate to it, then press back to get back to parent folder. This results in the folder being given a short, nearly random name that starts with the right letter, but then has random characters, and normally a "~" in the penultimate character.
<trepidacious> Can anyone reproduce?
<sirriffsalot> Nvm, I worked it out:)
<aashish> Hi all, I am installing and configuring ubuntu 11.10, apache, passenger, rails app. But did not understood why nginx is being downloaded. The following is out put of starting passenger http://pastie.org/4113473
<ELITE_LXVI> hey.
<ELITE_LXVI> Anyone out there willing to help out a new linux user. I've been fiddleing for about 3 days now and personally i like what i see just looking for someone who can mentor me on a few things.
<fidel> !ask > ELITE_LXVI
<ubottu> ELITE_LXVI, please see my private message
<ELITE_LXVI> Well that was usefull information
<ikonia> ELITE_LXVI: if you want help you have to ask a question
<sage> Hello people, i am using ubuntu 12.04 and i have this weird crackling (distortion) noise whenever i playing anything(mp3,avi, audio, video all) in Ubuntu (does not happen with otherp layers)..
<Dr_Willis> sage:  you mean its just in the totem player?
<ikonia> sage: tried a different audio application with the same files as a test ?
<ELITE_LXVI> ok then a little confused but... Im curently running lubuntu on an old computer because of problems i had installing the full unbuntu and have been looking at alot of distros i like what i see especially arch linux but thats supossed to be hard with alot of terminal commands and as much as i like a challenge im looking for someone with expericance to teach me a few things about linux.
<sirriffsalot> Any rootkit scanners or virus-protection tools otherwise that you warmly recommend for ubuntu?:)
<ikonia> ELITE_LXVI: this channel offerss ubuntu support only
<chu> ELITE_LXVI: Comw to #ubuntu-offtopic
<aashish> Hi all, I am installing and configuring ubuntu 11.10, apache, passenger, rails app. But did not understood why nginx is being downloaded. The following is out put of starting passenger http://pastie.org/4113473. Can anyone help
<ikonia> sage: virus's work different in linux as such a virus isn't really going to be hit with antivirus scanning
<Dr_Willis> a rootkit just cant 'pop on' you have to somehoww get hacked for it to get installed  dont it? ive never been clear on how one gets 'root-kitted'
<ELITE_LXVI> in all matters of fact its on topic ubuntu is linux based and linux is based on unix so im within the terms and conditions to ask that question.
<sirriffsalot> Dr_Willis, downloading stuff:D
<sirriffsalot> ikonia, sounds strange... there are several rootkit scanners made for linux..
<sirriffsalot> Must be for a reason
<geirha> And LAMP + chmod 777
<Dr_Willis> ELITE_LXVI:  you could just ask the specific question about the topic you are interested in.  asking for a 'mentor' woule be better in the ot chennel.
<ikonia> ELITE_LXVI: sorry - you are not
<chu> ELITE_LXVI: That may be so, but it's not a support question. Come to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<ikonia> ELITE_LXVI: if you want ubuntu help, ask we are here to help, if you want archlinux help, use #archlinux channel, if you want generic linux discussion try ##linux
<ikonia> ELITE_LXVI: it's very hard to "mentor" someone in linux on IRC, so if you have specific ubuntu questions, just ask
<ELITE_LXVI> i did ask three questions in my last few comments and none were answered apart from me being off topic which im not im well within topic.
<sage> yes Dr_Willis ikonia , it plays just normal in other players.
<Dr_Willis> sirriffsalot:  rootkits exist.. not really seen any active/live viruses for ubuntu/linux
<ikonia> ELITE_LXVI: do you have an ubuntu questions, yes/no ?
<ikonia> sage: the issue is rookit scanners can only scan for known rootkit setups
<sirriffsalot> Dr_Willis, I know, but might as well get it don't you think?:D
<sage> this crackling sound, noise happens only when i play something in VLC media player
<ELITE_LXVI> ok we got somewhere wasnt to hard was it?
<Dr_Willis> sage:  in vlc?  you said in gnome/totem earliuer... for VLC try changeing the  audio device/output in its settings. I have to use either Pulse or alsa. to remove bad noise.
<sage> Dr_Willis, i tried all output but it makes no difference.. still the same sound..
<fishbait> on certain flash video sites when i go fullscreen it exceed my monitor size. how do i fix this?
<Dr_Willis> you are closeing and restarting vlc after changeing the setting?
<Dr_Willis> i recall needing to do that
<sage> lemme try doing that
<Dr_Willis> or at least totally stopping or loading a differnt video file.
<aprendepython_bl> hi to all!!
<Dr_Willis> i had to twiddle with it a little bit. ;)
<fishbait> ... i hope theres a resoloution to this problem
<fishbait> my vlc is working perfectly after switching to pulse audio server output
<rubik> Hello, if i have added some network shortcuts in nautilus , how do i have that shortcuts/bookmarks appear in other windows , such as the 'select file' attachment window in thunderbird ? Am running 12.04
<Dr_Willis> saw a 'trick' at askubuntu.com earlier today about using a firefox plugin to make flash videos automcaially play in vlc, or totem, or mplayer, thus totally bypassing flash  ;)
<sage> damn.. no use Dr_Willis i have been googling around since two days.. i guess this is a bug..
<fishbait> on certain flash video sites when i go fullscreen it exceed my monitor size. how do i fix this? i got youtube working properly but now this
<sage> i ll have to ditch VLC i guess.. as all works perfectly fine in other players..
<geirha> rubik: Either the application supports it or it doesn't. If it doesn't, you have to dig into ~/.gvfs
<rubik> ok i'll look that up, tq
<Dr_Willis> sage:  i belive the 'default' setitng in vlc was buggy for me. but 'alsa' worked'
<sage> nothing plays in Alsa here
<sage> no output at all
<fishbait> is alsa using the right device?
<sage> how to determine that @ fishbait ?
<geirha> rubik: Gnome-specific applications will see them, since they interface with gnome's volume manager, but it's upto each application whether it wants to interface with it or not. At any rate, a directory for the mapping will be inside the hidden folder .gvfs in your homedir.
<rubik> my .gvfs folder is empty ?
<sage> fishbait, i get you buddy
<sage> damn! It worked
<geirha> rubik: are they mounted?
<sage> thanks Dr_Willis
<sage> thanks fishbait  :D :D
<geirha> rubik: open one in nautilus, then check .gvfs again
<rubik> no, it's access through SMB
<rubik> ok there it is
<rubik> my bad
<fishbait> thats what it was for me every single time there was absolutley no sound at all
<fishbait> now if only i could get videoweed to full screen properly
<Dr_Willis> it would be weird that alsa dident work at all.. since pulse uses alsa
<sirriffsalot> I ran rkhunter and this came up " /usr/bin/unhide.rb                                       [ Warning ]"
<sirriffsalot> But unhide.rb is a rootkit scanning program:S
<sirriffsalot> Should I be concerned?:D
<Dr_Willis> it would be weird that alsa dident work at all.. since pulse uses alsa
<Dr_Willis> oops. ;)
<sage> i selected ALSA audio output, then in device droplist, i selected Analog 5.1 surround ouput and it worked !
<rubik> so if i want to attach a file in thunderbird that's on my network/smb share , i gotta either copy that file locally first or go to .gfvs link ?
<jacobat> Is there some way to easily install all locales?
<Dr_Willis> rubik:  not all apps support the  file:// or smb:// type paths that nautilus would be using..  some do.
<sirriffsalot>     Checking for passwd file changes                         [ Warning ]    Checking for group file changes                          [ Warning ]
<sirriffsalot> Haha:D
<UnPtitZebre> Hi! Just got some problem with my dell inspiron 8200 when trying to install ubuntu 12.04... I got a "sector error 0400"...
<sirriffsalot> And  Checking for hidden files and directories                [ Warning ]
<ikonia> sirriffsalot: is there a reason you are scanning for root kits
<rubik> ok thx
<ikonia> sirriffsalot: do you believe you have been compromised
<sirriffsalot> ikonia, just thought I'd try it:P There never really is cause rootkits can't be seen, so checking:P
<sirriffsalot> ikonia, well now I do, since it says [Warning]
<ikonia> sirriffsalot: stop checking
<sirriffsalot> But the files aren't exactly externally gotten
<sirriffsalot> ikonia, why lol
<UnPtitZebre> Hi! Just got some problem with my dell inspiron 8200 when trying to install ubuntu 12.04... I got a "sector error 0400"...
<ikonia> sirriffsalot: root kit checkers are not valid, they can give false positives as they are not dynamic in their scan, they basically search for file checksum sizes and simple things like that
<ikonia> sirriffsalot: which is what I tried to tell you at the start
<spacejunk>  irc.irc4lyf.com
<ikonia> sirriffsalot: so unless you have reason to believe you have been comrpomised, you are wasting your time
<sirriffsalot> ikonia, there rarely is a reason, rootkits hide! I just want to check for the heck of it:)
<fishbait> now if only i could get flash to full screen properly. is there any sort of config i can set to fix its fullscreen resoloution?
<ikonia> sirriffsalot: then you are wasting your time and you'll end up getting concerned over nothing
<sirriffsalot> ikonia, but these warnings are harmless then, is that what you're saying?
<ikonia> as you are doing now
<sirriffsalot> ikonia, how about telling me when I should be alert:)
<ikonia> sirriffsalot: no, that's not what I'm saying, they could be genuine, they could be false positives becuase the rootkit scanner is not valid
<ikonia> sirriffsalot: this is the point I'm making genericlly running rootkit scanners is pointless
<Larcyn> Hello guys, could someone help me with a login error? (Ubuntu 12.04). When I try to login with my correct details I just get back into the screen, does anyone know why this error occour?
<sirriffsalot> ikonia, so why do they make them..?
<peetaur> Can you find root kits when mounting a suspect disk in a non-rootkitted OS?
<ikonia> sirriffsalot: unless you have a reason to believe you have been compromised and can focus on that, you are wasting your time and will not get sane results
<sirriffsalot> ikonia, how should one tell if there is a genuine reason to be concerned?
<ikonia> sirriffsalot: symptoms
<Dr_Willis> monitor network trafficc perhaps/
<sirriffsalot> Such as?
<fishbait> insanity is doing the same thing in the same circumstances and expecting different results
<ikonia> sirriffsalot: there isn't a "such as"
<ikonia> sirriffsalot: it's based on experience, you see things that are not right for your system
<sirriffsalot> No examples of that..?:(
<ikonia> sirriffsalot: no, as it's specific to the machine you are running
<sirriffsalot> Humm ok
<fishbait> i can't get flash to full screen properly on some websites. is there any sort of config i can set to fix its fullscreen resoloution?
<bibi23> hi, how can I check if a package has already been installed with apt-get isntall?
<ikonia> bibi23: apt-get install package, if it's installed it will say "package already installed"
<bibi23> ikonia: but I don't want to install it, just check if it's here
<Heksos> Hello
<ikonia> bibi23: dpkg -l | grep package
<achille> hi guys !!!
<sirriffsalot> hey!
<Heksos> Hey!
<achille> can anyone help me please ,  i found a bug  but i dont know against which package i have to report it . the bug goes as follow  when  opening  a gtk app  (gedit for example)  the menubar appears on both  the application   and the global menu    but only  when these apps are running on kde
<sirriffsalot> Is there a program in linux for extracting the audio out of a video file?
<bibi23> ikonia: ok it looks good thanks, but I don't understand why? it says dpkg is for debian packages, and I've never used it, how can it know wich packages are installed? apt-get and dpkg are the same?
<ikonia> bibi23: dpkg is the package manager for the "deb" package format used for both ubuntu and debian
<ikonia> bibi23: apt-get is an interface or "hook" into dpkg
<ikonia> sirriffsalot: mencoder can do it
<sacarlson> sirriffsalot: ffmpeg is one of many that can separate audio from video file
<sirriffsalot> Ah, cheers. Already have ffmpeg so
<BlouBlou> I'm under empathy on IRC, is there any way to set a nickname with a capital letter?
<geirha> BlouBlou: You already have two capital Bs in your nickname
<BlouBlou> geirha: interesting, cuz I don't see them
<bibi23> ikonia: ok, but what shorcuts apt-get brings to us? the short name packages instead of the whole deb url?
<SwedeMike> BlouBlou: http://pastebin.com/Eaz8DFkv
<ikonia> bibi23: it doesn't give shortcuts
<fishbait> flash is stretching the video to both monitors how do i tell it not to do that?
<BlouBlou> SwedeMike: okay, thank you, so the problem is that this client is too simple :P
<HansPaul> how do I get Rhythmbox to display the albums based on their cover?
<Dr_Willis> sort by artwork?
<Dr_Willis> or just show them
<MonkeyDust> sirriffsalot  just tried with a .flv file, works : ffmpeg -i test.avi audio.mp3
<HansPaul> Dr_Willis: How would I do so?
<sirriffsalot> MonkeyDust, hehe, did it GUI-style:)
<MonkeyDust> sirriffsalot  how?
<sirriffsalot> MonkeyDust, with winff:)
<Dr_Willis> ffmpeg and mencoder are handy
<fishbait> anyone know how to restrict flash full screen to 1 monitor?
<HansPaul> Dr_Willis: I am looking for a thing like itune's cover-flow
<HardFu> strange problem, when I install heartbeat the file /etc/ha.d/shellfuncs isn't installed because I deleted it manually then removed and purged the package
<HardFu> how can i reset a package state completely to 0 as if it were never on the system
<MonkeyDust> HardFu  you may have to delete some hidden .config file
<HardFu> where can I find it
<Zallx> Purge xor remove
<xan> apt-get remove --purge package ?
<HardFu> tried that
<MonkeyDust> HardFu  there's also a janitor tool
<Zallx> Delete manually
<achille> is anyone  running  12.04 on macbook pro 2011 and manage to get nearly the same battery than OSX
<sirriffsalot> In synaptic, how do I know if the dependencies listed in "properties" are actually installed without searching each and every one in synaptic?
<ezbbunk> What?  You need '.help'
<HardFu> MonkeyDust: this is for the server, not sure if janitor applis
<QuasiNerd> Hello World!
<MonkeyDust> HardFu  missed that part
<HardFu> strange if i purge then $find / -name 'heartbeat' i get a bunch of files listed
<ab_> bein2.6.34 onof346
<QuasiNerd> any one have any Ubuntu hardening advice? I set up clamAV to run daily and got a root kit prog. also using firestarter
<ikonia> QuasiNerd: don't depend on rootkit scanners
<ikonia> QuasiNerd: don't use a virus scanner
<ikonia> they will make no difference to your systmes security
<QuasiNerd> what should i use?
<MonkeyDust> QuasiNerd  do you have windows machine in your network?
<sacarlson> QuasiNerd: tripwire
<QuasiNerd> yes
<QuasiNerd> need an IDS?
<QuasiNerd> snort
<QuasiNerd> ?
<QuasiNerd> is tripwire an IDS?
<sacarlson> QuasiNerd: I don't know what an ids is
<QuasiNerd> IDS is an intrusion detection system
<MonkeyDust> intrusion detection system (thank you duck duck go)
<MonkeyDust> QuasiNerd  guess you don't really need it in linux
<sacarlson> QuasiNerd: http://netwizards.co.uk/installing-tripwire-on-ubuntu/
<ikonia> QuasiNerd: you'll pretty much make your machine unusalbe if you put trip wire policies on
<ikonia> QuasiNerd: tripwire is meant for secure environments or ones under change control
<ikonia> if you are doing this on a home/small setup, it's not worth the effort, just apply sensible security practices to your enviornment
<sacarlson> QuasiNerd: linux/ubuntu has many layers of security
<linux> ?
<QuasiNerd> i was using it on a Acer laptop and after two days the usb stopped working but worked in Win7
<QuasiNerd> wanted to harden it on my Asus
<ubuntu_64bit> keyring password what is it
<neokya> Hi everyone.
<linux> what is that?
<ubuntu_64bit> hi neokya
<ikonia> QuasiNerd: you are wasting your time with respect, those sorts of tools will add no value
<neokya> Bluetooth device on Sony with Ubuntu 12.04 is not working
<QuasiNerd> just installed tripwire and need to configure it
<neokya> How to fix it?
<ikonia> QuasiNerd: I again advise you not to do this, it will make your laptop unusable
<QuasiNerd> it says to keep the binarys on writeprotectable device
<ikonia> QuasiNerd: you will make your machine unusable if you continue down this path
<QuasiNerd> why do you say that?
<QuasiNerd> checking integrity sounds good to me
<ikonia> QuasiNerd: because those tools are not designed for someone using a laptop on a day to day basis
<ikonia> QuasiNerd: then continue, ignore the advice and continue, however you will find your laptop will be unusable
<ubuntu_64bit> keyring password needed http://imagebin.org/217063
<QuasiNerd> fine i will not configure it on your advice
<QuasiNerd> how do I uninstall it?
<ikonia> QuasiNerd: how did you install it
<ubuntu_64bit> ikonia  keyring password needed http://imagebin.org/217063
<ubuntu_64bit> ikonia need a help
<ikonia> ubuntu_64bit: put the password in
<QuasiNerd> through software center
<ikonia> QuasiNerd: uninstall it through software center then
<ubuntu_64bit> ikonia,  i didnt set it before but it request me
<ikonia> ubuntu_64bit: you must have set a password for the resource you are accessing
<neokya> How to fix this bluetooth device issue?
<ubuntu_64bit> ikonia,  for sure am tell you that i have the  normal password for login in my pc but i have set  for that keyring password
<QuasiNerd> tripwire is now removed
<ikonia> ubuntu_64bit: try your old password
<ikonia> ubuntu_64bit: I cannot help you as I don't know what you set the password to
<ezbbunk> hey
<ezbbunk> on windows, if I want to use the sound that I hear as microphone source
<d8bhatta> Hello All, I am getting mail sending error message one after another.
<d8bhatta> I am using amazon server and I can send email from amazon server. But when I use the email server info into my local (ssmtp), email is not getting sent...IError message :: sendmail: 554 Message rejected: Email address is not verified.
<ezbbunk> I can select a special source
<ezbbunk> how to do the same on ubuntu? i.e. I am playing an .mp3 and want people on skype to hear it
<ikonia> d8bhatta: check what amazons relaying dependencies are
<ubuntu_64bit> ikonia,   even the old one cuz  i have set but i decide to install new ubuntu released  i.e12.04   but for now it request me that keyring password
<sacarlson> d8bhatta: I use an agent to send though like gmail.com
<ikonia> ubuntu_64bit: I don't know your keyring password
<C-S-B> d8bhatta: that error looks to be sent from the smtp server
<gr33n7007h> ubuntu_64bit, try deleting the directory ~/.gnome2/keyrings
<ubuntu_64bit> okay  hw to reset it  ikonia
<C-S-B> d8bhatta: I'd check that whatever email needs verifying, is verified.
<d8bhatta> C-S-B: how can i check this?
<ubuntu_64bit> gr33n7007h, can i have the command for  delete gnome 2 keyring
<sacarlson> d8bhatta: I use exim4  to forward mail through my gmail.com account that is verified
<gr33n7007h> ubuntu_64bit, rm -rf ~/.gnome2/keyrings then logout and login
<ubuntu_64bit> gr33n7007h, let me make it
<d8bhatta> sacarlson: can I install this in amazon server?
<sirriffsalot> In synaptic, how do I know if the dependencies listed in "properties" are actually installed without searching each and every one in synaptic?
<sacarlson> d8bhatta: I'm not sure about amazon never used it http://islandlinux.org/howto/configure-exim-use-gmail-smtp-server
<sacarlson> d8bhatta: there are other ways of setup that require ssl and certificates for your site that I never played with
<nibbler_> since recently i cannot watch flash movies anymore, as they consume my cpu like crazy - used to work fine before. is there anything a recent update might have broken? same in chromium/firefox
<fuzzynurfhurter> hi yall
<drag0nius> hello
<fuzzynurfhurter> hi drag
<drag0nius> do ubuntu server need some additional hardware to be able to connect to PPPoA?
<drag0nius> i've router-modem right now with some poor functionality and available Bridge Mode
<codepimp> now that aircrack-ng is out of the repos is there another program to put my wifi into mon0 ?
<codepimp> I need monitor mode
<drag0nius> wondering if i could use it in bridge mode and then set up and further distribute connection with ubuntu server
<fuzzynurfhurter> what folder in root do u have to put wallpapers and themes to get xubuntu to find it
<Kartagis> fuzzynurfhurter: /usr/share/background
<Kartagis> fuzzynurfhurter: not sure about themes
<sacarlson> drag0nius: don't you connect to your router modem from ethernet?
<fuzzynurfhurter> ok i know theres a theme file there too but when i put them in there it never shows the theme
<drag0nius> yeah i do
<fuzzynurfhurter> i was thinking it was that
<fuzzynurfhurter> thx kartagis
<Kartagis> no problem
<sacarlson> drag0nius: then it probly already has dhcp server that can be setup to share with others on your net
<fuzzynurfhurter> ne 1 ever had a problem with any linux distro after rebooting it never does??
<drag0nius> i want to move modem-functionality to computer
<drag0nius> so i could have better control over what is going on
<sacarlson> drag0nius: you want to move the dhcpd to your system?  that can also be done
<MonkeyDust> fuzzynurfhurter  no system is without problems, cars need mechanics too
<drag0nius> lemme think how could i describe what i want achieve xD
<fuzzynurfhurter> lol true i do that too
<fuzzynurfhurter> it happens every time when i reboot i have to hard crash then reboot
<drag0nius> basically most modems have hardcoded resetting connection every 24h
<drag0nius> sadly mine too
<HardFu> where does Ubuntu store apt-get stuff (like which packages are installed and dependencies and so on)
<sacarlson> drag0nius: that is controled at your ISP for the length of the lease that they provide
<drag0nius> my friend on same ISP does not have resets
<sacarlson> drag0nius: you can arange with your ISP for a static IP for more money
<ikonia> HardFu: the packages are decompressed and the files placed in the correct places on the file system
<drag0nius> he has same connection offer, same ISP just different modem
<sacarlson> drag0nius: so your friend runs a static ip on your ISP without added charge?
<drag0nius> and lives ~4 km away
<drag0nius> he has dynamic too
<drag0nius> just his is resetting whenever he resets it manually
<HardFu> ikonia: crap, I've been fiddling with manual removal of files, now I get bunch of errors on apt-get operations
<drag0nius> but well back to topic
<drag0nius> could i move all the modem functionality to ubuntu server using Bridge Mode Only on modem?
<ikonia> HardFu: yeah, you can't remove the package if you've removed it's contents
<drag0nius> or it's not that simple?
<ikonia> HardFu: you can try to force it, or better still, re-install the package, then remove it
<sacarlson> drag0nius: you can change your router to bridge mode I suppose and setup routing to work around it,  but I've never tried it
<tylo> Hey guys, I need some help configuring a vm. I downloaded an image of bugzilla for the vmware player. Now I want to access my vm through my server from the internet. How do I manage to do that ?
<HardFu> ikonia: it seems i'm in some kind of dependency loop :)
<sacarlson> drag0nius: I wouldn't even know how you would find out what your ip address is on your modem in bridged mode
<HardFu> I'll try forcing reinstall
<ikonia> tylo: what virtual technology is the image designed for
<usr13> sacarlson: (Just turn off the dhcp server?)
<drag0nius> i'm logging in using PPPoA/PPPoE
<tylo> ikonia: nat i guess
<ubuntu_64bit> ikonia, in my disk no such a directory called gnome/keyrings
<atotem> Hello everyone! I'm wondering if Ubuntu would be a good OS for a small office server. Things it should handle would be sharing connected printer (HP LaserJet M1005), running one or two database and hosting simple web based app. The desktop clients would be Windows XP/ 7 PC's. My question is: would it work good in this configuration?
<drag0nius> i just saw that my other router WRT54GL with tomato firmware has no DSL socket, but supports PPPoE
<usr13> sacarlson: Oh no, I see what he's saying.
<sacarlson> drag0nius: oh ya that's part of what the modem does it logs in so in bridged mode your system would have to do that
<ikonia> tylo: nat is not a vm technology, is it vmware, kvm, vbox etc
<fidel> atotem: i dont see a reason why it shouldnt work in general - but it should work with almost any linux distri out there
<drag0nius> im willing to set up home server and thought i could use it to manage everything
<sacarlson> usr13: I'm not sure I've never done it
<ikonia> ubuntu_64bit: I already told you can't help you
<tylo> ikonia: ah its vmware. VMWare player to be specific
<usr13> drag0nius: Yes, you can tell the router to do the PPPoE authentication and set the DSL Modem to bridge mode, (if you want), but there's really no advantage to doing it.
<ikonia> tylo: ok, so you need to install vmware
<ubuntu_64bit> okay ikonia  but would u look for an expert to help me
<ikonia> tylo: the guys in #vmware can help you setup the image for use once you've installed vmware
<tylo> ikonia: i got vmware installed and the image running
<ikonia> ubuntu_64bit: no
<drag0nius> could i tell Ubuntu Server to do the authentication?
<ikonia> tylo: apologies then, I'm not seeing the problem if you have it running
<tylo> ikonia: i just cant access the internal ip of the vm outside of my server
<tylo> ikonia: which I want to do :)
<sacarlson> drag0nius: I would think usr13 is correct but if your friend has done it can't you see what his method is?
<ikonia> tylo: the guys in #vmware can help you setup vmware then
<ikonia> tylo: it sounds like bridging is not setup
<usr13> atotem: Yes
<drag0nius> my friend is using factory defaults with just login info added
<usr13> drag0nius: yes
<ubuntu_64bit> ikonia, so would i regret for use ubuntu
<usr13> drag0nius: But Ubuntu Server will need to be directly connected to the Modem, (and ultimately share the internet connection with the rest of your network).
<drag0nius> other than that problem is with my DSL modem that it totally fucks up if i want to reconnect quickly
<drag0nius> after restart
<drag0nius> if i get dcd and click reconnect too fast it's like i can only plug it out of power to connect again
<drag0nius> i guess ubuntu server wouldnt have such prob
<ikonia> ubuntu_64bit: ok then, that's your call
<drag0nius> thats also what i want to achieve
<ubuntu_64bit> ikonia YAP
<drag0nius> i could do traffic shaping and stuff then
<drag0nius> right now there is nothing in between modem and router
<drag0nius> and router manages everything in LAN
<drag0nius> could you give me some hint of what tool to use to authenticate in DSL?
<ikonia> drag0nius: network manager should handle the authentication for you
<drag0nius> just so? ;d
<drag0nius> awesome
<sacarlson> drag0nius: I do trafic shaping already without setup bridge mode I just act as a center bridge to the rest of my network to do that
<atotem> Ok. Can you help me find some tutorial/how to or show me the direction where to look for informations how to install, set up and configure a Ubuntu Server?
<jrib> !install | atotem
<drag0nius> yeh, but my modem's authetication seems flawed
<ubottu> atotem: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<sacarlson> drag0nius: maybe you should flash your modem with new firmware
<drag0nius> there is none :)
<drag0nius> factory default was newest
<sacarlson> drag0nius: what's the model number of you modem?
<drag0nius> WAG120N
<drag0nius> i actually think of selling it and getting some modem-modem ;d
<ciarli> ciao
<ciarli> !list
<ubottu> ciarli: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<sacarlson> drag0nius: sounds like you want the older firmware 1.00.12
<sacarlson> drag0nius: http://www.4shared.com/zip/WE2Ky6DG/wag120n_annexa_etsi_fw_10012.html
<vectorshelve> getting this error while trying to ssh the server... can anyone help please.. -> http://pastie.org/4113982
<usr13> drag0nius: You might want to look into dd-wrt
<sacarlson> drag0nius: looks like the new firmware has a bug
<drag0nius> dd-wrt even supports this?
<Dr_Willis> what is with the whole ciao list thing? i see that almost every day
<drag0nius> when i bought it, dd-wrt didnt i think
<MonkeyDust> Dr_Willis  they are 'Listalians'
<drag0nius> could u gimme some info about what is the bug?
<usr13> drag0nius: dd-wrt supports traffic shaping
<drag0nius> but i dont think it supports my router model
<drag0nius> its not just router, it has modem in it and this is the problem as far as i remember
<usr13> drag0nius: trade it for another.  ebay
<sacarlson> drag0nius: I read more and looks like they have problems with firware 12 also, so I guess get a new modem
<fuzzynurfhurter> i got a small problem with the desktop the session manager down at the bottom right i made the task bar clear but the session manager is gray
<usr13> drag0nius: Well, you can certianly do as you suggested, use a ubuntu box to authenticate with PPPoE, but it would need to be set up to share the internet connection with the rest of your network.  You'd need to add a second Network Card, and then place a switch or router between it and the rest of your network.
<sacarlson> drag0nius: no I don't think dd-wrt supports that modem eather usr13  you can check to be sure
<sacarlson> usr13: you can run more than one network on a single nic,  it just won't be as secure
<sacarlson> usr13: oh maybe in this case you would want two nics since now your on wan direct?
<usr13> sacarlson: No, he would need to add another NIC
<sacarlson> usr13: you can run virtual networks but I'm not sure
<drag0nius> would it be better to get some standard DSL modem or internal DSL network card?
<usr13> sacarlson: What you are talking about does not apply to this situation.  (Can not do it with one NIC.)
<sacarlson> drag0nius: I would just get a standard external dsl box
<Guest76054> hi, i get a kernel panic when booting ubuntu. I have about 10 other old kernels, and i get a kernel too when i try to boot with those.. any ideas on how i can fix this?
<drag0nius> any suggestions on model?
<drag0nius> i remember there was some legendary speedstream 4100 or sth
<usr13> Guest76054: May be a hardware problem.
<Guest76054> usr13, i can boot with a very old installed kernel
<drag0nius> that worked with everything flawlessly ;d
<Guest76054> it started to fail after an upgrade
<wer_> Hi, I am trying to compile linux2.6.34. I am logged in as guest. I have successfully performed make menuconfig and make. But while doing make modules_install, I get permission denied error. Even sudo is not working
<gartral> Guest76054: your upgrade went horribly wrong.
<usr13> Guest76054: What got upgraded?
<Guest76054> any idea on how i can see the full error. (only the end of the stack get printed and i cant scroll it)
<Guest76054> ?
<wer_> Hi, I am trying to compile linux2.6.34. I am logged in as guest. I have successfully performed make menuconfig and make. But while doing make modules_install, I get permission denied error. Even sudo is not working. Even I am not able to copy the make file to /usr/share
<Guest76054> usr13: i just upgraded with the package manager .. i didnt see which packages.. the recommended ones
<Dr_Willis> wer_:  why are you logged in as guest and not the sudo enabled user?
<usr13> Guest76054: Look at the dates.
<sacarlson> wer_: you should use the fakeroot method and create a deb file so you can uninstall the kernel you create
<Guest76054> usr13,  the dates of what?
<gartral> Guest76054: not really. your kinda boned. I would, with 2 drives, or a flashdrive and install cd try and boot into that, backup my home, and reinstall from scratch.
<sacarlson> wer_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<Guest76054> gartral, how do you know? maybe it is an easy to solve things.. i just cant see the error
<ndlovu> hi all. is there a log file that gets written to during upgrades? I've got a machine that's mid-upgrade with a seemingly frozen x session, but I can login over the network. Now I'm not sure whether it's actually still busy or just hanging.
<usr13> Guest76054: Packages:  ls -ltr /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<alankila> ndlovu: you can try switch off X with some ctrl+alt+f1 keypress, although it might mess things up further
<alankila> that could help trying to get a console to login with
<alankila> but there's a risk that VGA console isn't going to look right but you get a displayful of corrupt graphics instead.
<ndlovu> alankila, I'd rather not do anything that could jeopardise the upgrade process, so I'd like to do as much as I can through the terminal session before starting to kill things
<alankila> if the X is entirely nonresponsive and network is out, however, I'd think that this is one of the few things left to try apart from just waiting. But dpkg updates have a habit of asking questions.
<alankila> to gain control of the dpkg, you can kill apt-get and dpkg with kill -15 and -9 if it doesn't die with 15.
<alankila> then write dpkg --configure -a to finish configuring all the packages which were left in broken state.
<ndlovu> alankila, I can get in through the network
<alankila> the dpkg --configure -a is *extremely* important step.
<sacarlson> alankila: looks like ndlovu has a console from a remote ssh session he just needs to find out what to look at
<alankila> ndlovu: apologies, read poorly
<Guest76054> usr13, what should i look for in that list? are those the dates of package upgrades?
<alankila> yes, you can use top to try to determine if the upgrade is still doing something
<ndlovu> alankila, but --configure -a is useful to know
<alankila> if you see io wait, or anything vaguely upgrade-related processes using a lot of cpu it's probably still working.
<usr13> Guest76054: Package upgrades are same as installed packages.  (You are looking for date/time of upgrade.)
<ndlovu> alankila, there's a precise process which is still busy, but I'm wondering what it's busy with
<Guest76054> usr13, do you have any idea how i can see or log the output of the bootup of my system? i would like to see what the kernel panic is but i can only see the end of the stack and cannot scroll
<alankila> if the system sees quiescent, however, it's probably time to kill the dpkg and apt-get and then invoke the --configure -a. I do strongly caution from never rebooting system with unconfigured packages, though.
<usr13> Guest76054: From that output you should be able to see which packages were upgraded at the particular time you pulled the triger on the update.
<alankila> debian systems are incredibly broken with packages in unconfigured state, sadly.
<usr13> Guest76054: Do you see the date?
 * alankila remembers certain ubuntu release which tended to systematically fail at updates but GNOME told to reboot after the apt-get exited, even if it exited with error. People who rebooted got a completely broken system.
<studio> I updated nvidia-common because I couldn't get any sound from 12.04, but that didn't work.
<studio> Still no sound.
<alankila> had to do initramfs hackery a few times to mount root and finish the configure. :-/
<Guest76054> usr13,  the problem is.. it started failing 10 upgrades ago.. i upgrade regularly to see if the new upgrade fixes the problem.. it usually doesnt, and i kept booting with an old kernel.
<Guest76054> that log has a bunch of 'linux-image-3.0.0-20-generic.list' in them
<studio> THis is pissing me off.  Any suggestions to fix it before I scrap this distro and go shopping for a new one?
<Guest76054> an other things i think are kernel upgrades
<Guest76054> if i boot with a very old kernel, i can boot up and run normally
<usr13> Guest76054: Oh, I see.
<gigix> ipassW12
<studio> seriously?  nine thousand people in the room, and nobody can help me fix my sound?
<Guest76054> where would a kernel panic during bootup get logged?  in dmesg? i see nothing in dmesg :(
<fuzzynurfhurter> i got a q with that initramfs alankila i have a few distros that just go to that but dont know where to direct it in the grub.cfg?
<usr13> Guest76054: You might try looking for the latest kernel in that list, (ls -ltr shows latest last), and re-install that kenrnel.
<usr13> Guest76054: Or uninstall and re-install, (maybe even using purge).
<niku> hi all
<sacarlson> Guest76054: you could look at the date time stamps of files in /var/log if any files were changed at last panic,  but if root wasn't mounted yet there will be no logs to look at
<usr13> Guest76054: Or just any of the latest ones that have recently been installed.
<r00ted> hello
<usr13> Guest76054: It sounds like it is a kernel module that is being loaded into the running kernel.  If you watch closely as it boots a broken one, you may be able to see it.
<sacarlson> studio: did you read this yet? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Guest76054> how do you know that?
<fuzzynurfhurter> usr13 when i do that it never shows it
<Guest76054> does 'purge' delete old kernels? i want to keep the old ones because i can still boot with the old kernel
<Guest76054> how can i tell my sytem to 'download and install/reinstall the latest kernel ' ?
<Guest76054> i guess i could keep working with an x year old kernel
<jrib> Guest76054: what ubuntu version?
<Guest76054> ubuntu 11.10
<jrib> Guest76054: what arch?
<drag0nius> would you recommend any specific mobo with LGA775 & DDR2 @ 667 MHz for home server?
<Guest76054> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1049009/
<tuxgeek> !ot | drag0nius
<ubottu> drag0nius: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<drag0nius> ;(
<jrib> Guest76054: uname -a
<Guest76054> Linux ubuntu 2.6.35-28-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 18 19:00:26 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<jrib> Guest76054: apt-cache search -n linux-image-generic and look for the highest number, that's the package you would reinstall.  But it's unlikely to actually help with whatever problem you are facing
<jrib> Guest76054: apt-cache search -n linux-image generic and look for the highest number, that's the package you would reinstall.  But it's unlikely to actually help with whatever problem you are facing
<samba35> how do i calibrate my led monitor
<Guest76054> jrib, thanks.. im trying a reinstall
<Guest76054> i reinstalled Setting up linux-image-generic (3.0.0.21.25) ...
<Guest76054> is there a way i can catch the output of the boot?
<Guest76054> the kernel panic is probably during the loading of the kernel, im guessing?
<L3top> Guest76054: check /var/log/syslog and /var/log/dmesg
<Guest76054> L3top, doesnt seem to get logged there
<Guest76054> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Linux_3.0.0_boot.png    the kernel error gets printed like this on the screen
<L3top> look for coredumps
<Guest76054> what do the 0.9565646 numbers stand for?
<Guest76054> is that some sort of timestamp?
<L3top> No.
<drag0nius> Ubuntu Server requires GPU for anything but installation?
<L3top> You can run completely headless drag0nius.
<drag0nius> good, so i can use my current GPU for installation ;d
<Guest76054> ok, thanks for the answers
<Guest76054> trying a reboot
<gabx666> Hello. I dual boot my box Arch/ubuntu 11.10. I am doing a fresh install of ubuntu 12.04. GRUB2 is already configured on the Arch side, and I do not want install again any bootloader with ubuntu 12.04. It seems the installer won't let me not installing a bootloader
<rotham> hey.. how do i clear flash cookies on ubuntu?
<ikonia> gabx666: it should do,
<gabx666> ikonia : can't see any option or menu for that
<MonkeyDust> rotham  what browser?
<ikonia> gabx666: I think it shows up if you choose advanced in partitioning
<rotham> MonkeyDust: firefox
<gabx666> ikonia. OK, let me check
<MonkeyDust> rotham  Tools - Clear recent history - cookies are there too
<rotham> thanks, but flash stores objects somewhere else on the computer
<rotham> i found it in ~/.macromedia/Flash/#sharedobjects
<SilK> try /home/user/.macromedia
<usr13> rotham: Your question was not about cookies but temporary internet files.
<RxDx> please, anyone knows any program to make annotations and marks on PDFs?
<MonkeyDust> RxDx  try inkscape
<NoVoteLoss> RxDx PDFeditor?
<RxDx> MonkeyDust, isnt inkscape for vectorial graphic draw?
<RxDx> NoVoteLoss, ill try, thanks
<MonkeyDust> RxDx  yes, but you can edit pdf with it
<RxDx> MonkeyDust, actually i dont want to edit it, i just want to make annotation to read it later
<usr13> RxDx: Inkscape also supports Creative Commons meta-data, mode editing, layers, complex path operations, bitmap tracing, text-on-path, flowed text direct XML editing, and more.
<usr13> RxDx: (From the README)
<RxDx> usr13, ahh sure, ill try.. thanks
<dwakar> today i upgraded my ubuntu 11.10 to 12.04 , well the mousewheel scroll doesn't work in firefox! i have to click and drag it.
<dwakar> i hear this is some kind of bug, is there a workaround for this
<ndlovu> ok, with for my stalled upgrade, I checked main.log, apt.log and term.log in /var/log/dist-upgrade, and none of them are currently being written to. I assume therefore that the upgrade is hanging somewhere, possibly waiting for input from the locked x terminal. My plan is now to 1) kill dpkg, 2) run dpkg --configure -a to try and rescue the upgrade according to alankila's suggestion. Right process?
<superlinux-hp> hi, i has anyone of you played TORCS?
<raph_ael> hi, since a few days, middle click stopped working (awesome wm, 12.04, i386), i also saw that there were some updates : xserver-xorg-input-evdev desktop-file-utils, xkb* et desktop-file-utils
<superlinux-hp> the car rac‌ing game
<superlinux-hp> cos when i go to pit stop i cannot know how to fix my car
<agc93> superlinux-hp: you might get better results in a gaming/TORCS channel then here. This is an Ubuntu support channel
<mi3> !offtopic | superlinux-hp
<ubottu> superlinux-hp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lolol3> http://cur.lv/st0 help please, paste here
<dwakar> just upgraded  to 12.04 ,  the mousewheel scroll doesn't work in firefox. is there a workaround for this bug.
<thedark> Hello. I have just done a clean install of Xubuntu 12.04 I have an old TV hooked up with S-Video to my laptop, and it is detected but not displaying. I think it is because the Refresh Rate is too high. How do I change the Refresh Rate for the TV?
<res_> I just compiled a new kernel, is i possible to copy my existing  drivers to the new one ?
<agc93> res_ were they baked in or built as kernel modules?
<Aritz> --help
<usr13> res_: If you compiled properly, they should be included already.
<res_> agc93: The older kernel is from the default installation. I just compiled a new one and added it the grub menu. I just wanted to make sure that when I boot into the new kernel, all the drivers are there
<ubuntu_64bit> hi all
<res_> agc93: usr13 My defaul kernel version is 3.2.26 while I am compiling 2.6.36.4
<usr13> thedark: You just have to go to video settings and select the output and see if your current video driver software supports a screensize resolution that is suitable for the TV.
<ubuntu_64bit> ikonia  keyring password needed http://imagebin.org/217063
<usr13> thedark: If it is an analog TV, well...
<ubuntu_64bit>   keyring password needed http://imagebin.org/217063
<ubuntu_64bit> any one with idea of keyring password
<ikonia> ubuntu_64bit: I don't care, please stop asking me for help with it, I've told you 4 times I cannot help you
<usr13> ubuntu_64bit:  If you have forgotten your password, I dont think there is anything we can do.
<ubuntu_64bit> ikonia,  sorry
<thedark> does anyone know how to change the refresh rate of a monitor in Xubuntu 12.04?
<usr13> I always tell people to stay away from the keyring because if you ever loose the password, you're hosed.
<ubuntu_64bit> usr13, how  to delete it
<usr13> thedark: try    xrandr
<ubuntu_64bit> usr13, even how to reset  the ppassword
<thedark> usr: thanks, I will try it now
<usr13> ubuntu_64bit: I already told you, can  NOT help you.
<ubuntu_64bit> usr13, but i didnt set it before how comes  it request me to enter
<agc93> ubuntu_64bit if you forget your password, it wouldnt be a very secure system that you could easily recover it again. We can't help you
<agc93> ubuntu_64bit have you tried your user password?
<Pici> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Jacta> Can anyone help me get Empathy to work correct with skype (12.04 x64)
<usr13> agc93: There is no use in trying to help him guess it.  There is nothing we can do.
<ubuntu_64bit> agc93, i dint forget it but i didnt set it before  so am just wondering for this ubuntu OS  to rrequest me  that password
<agc93> ubuntu_64bit did you try your user password?
<OerHeks> ubuntu_64bit is on a live cd?
<ubuntu_64bit> usr13, i have been tried several times but nos success
<usr13> ubuntu_64bit: Again, my best advice is not to use it.
<ubuntu_64bit> OerHeks, it  is installed one in my disk
<agc93> ubuntu_64bit the keyring pw is set by the user if its not your user account password. So it must have asked you at some point
<ubuntu_64bit> agc93,    how can i reset it or delete  that password
<usr13> ubuntu_64bit: You can't
<sipior> ubuntu_64bit: simply make a new login keychain and remove the old one.
<Jacta> Can anyone help me get Empathy to work correct with skype (12.04 x64)
<usr13> Jacta: http://askubuntu.com/questions/119306/how-do-i-get-skype-wrapper-working
<djmattyg> hi
<ndlovu> anyone know what the process 'precise' does during upgrades? if I kill it, can I still recover the upgrade with dpkg --configure -a?
<raph_ael> i try again, since a few days, middle click stopped working (awesome wm, 12.04, i386), i also saw that there were some updates : xserver-xorg-input-evdev desktop-file-utils, xkb* et desktop-file-utils and xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse
<djmattyg> does anyone know why xbacklight won't do anything when executed through a cronjob?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_64bit: are you having issue with the account on the liveCD?
<ubuntu_64bit> sipior, tell me ur advise may be it can help
<Jacta> usr13, saw that - that'll add a wrapper inside button - but not add to chat in empathy?
<sipior> ubuntu_64bit: that was my advice.
<ActionParsnip> djmattyg: if it needs root access, did you cron as root?
 * sipior has a feeling he is going to be sorry he said anything.
<K4k> Is there an IRC channel specifically for Ubuntu server or infrastructure talk?
<djmattyg> ActionParsnip: it doesn't need root access. it runs fine when i execute my script from the command line. it just won't do anything if executed from a cronjob
<ubuntu_64bit> ActionParsnip, nop i have use  the live cd  before
<ActionParsnip> K4k: #ubuntu-server
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_64bit: what is the issue please, I may be able to asist
<ActionParsnip> djmattyg: in the script add a touch command to make a file on your desktop, you will then know it ran the script
<usr13> Jacta: I dono, just did a google search.  (I don't use empathy)  http://askubuntu.com/questions/117910/skype-doesnt-work-through-empathy-3-4-but-works-in-pidgin
<sipior> ubuntu_64bit: might be of some use to you: http://askubuntu.com/questions/65281/how-to-recover-reset-forgotten-gnome-keyring-password
<ubuntu_64bit> ActionParsnip, now am accessing  this ubuntu  direct from the disk
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_64bit: so you want to reset your user password?
<djmattyg> ActionParsnip: i know the script is running. it's part of a python script that captures still images from my webcam and they're definitely being taken
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_64bit: or is it the keyring password?
<ubuntu_64bit> ActionParsnip, because it requst the password tha i never made it before
<ActionParsnip> djmattyg: ok thats a good start
<ubuntu_64bit> ActionParsnip, yes  keyring pw
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_64bit: as far as I know you will need to delete the keyring to make a new one
<sipior> ubuntu_64bit: the link i sent you contains complete instructions for solving your problem.
<Joshun> hi
<ubuntu_64bit> ActionParsnip, even now i dont know what does keyring  password  function in my pc
<Joshun> do any of you know how to shrink down evince's (pdf viewer) panel smaller than default in ubuntu 12.04
<slorbast> Linux newb here, I've got a .sh script and I want it to startup every time the system is turned on regardless of the user logging in. After I drop it in /etc/init.d/ directory and chmod +x it, what next?
<Joshun> it takes up loads of room by default
<Joshun> on a netbook
<Joshun> *side panel that is
<ubuntu_64bit> sipior, wait am listen  ActionParsnip advice
<usr13> ubuntu_64bit: It just saves passwords for you.
<Poindexter_> Hello folks. I just dropped by to share this with you. Interesting interview with Linus Torvalds and the major problem with NVIDIA cards. http://www.tomshardware.com/news/linus-torvalds-linux-driver-nvidia-geforce-worst-company,16049.html    Also his life story with programming. Enjoy.   ;)
<sipior> ubuntu_64bit: it's all the same to me.
<ubuntu_64bit> usr13, how did u save it
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_64bit: it stores passwords for remote shares and I believe the web browser too (although some browsers sync to the web themseves (chrome/ium does it well))
<agc93> poindexter_ try and put that kind of thing in #ubuntu-offtopic
<L3top> slorbast: sudo update-rc.d script_name.sh defaults
<MonkeyDust> Poindexter_  not here, it's for #ubuntu-offtopic and old news, too
<usr13> ubuntu_64bit: Just delete the keyring and create a new one.
<rfritz> nick romain-mymed
<djmattyg> ActionParsnip: any ideas as to why xbacklight doesn't run in a cronjob?
<K4k> slorbast: Do you want it to execute at startup only or at both startup and shutdown?
<K4k> slorbast: oh, nevermind, L3top beat me to it
<ubuntu_64bit> ActionParsnip,  chrome i have never use it  my default browser is firefox mozillla
<slorbast> K4k, Just startup
<Poindexter_> Take care folks.
<usr13> ubuntu_64bit: That's good, just keep using firefox
<slorbast> L3top, Thanks, what's the "defaults" for?
<ubuntu_64bit> usr13, how to delete  the password give me some hints
<L3top> The runlevel options slorbast.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_64bit: you'll need to delete the key then remake a new one. You could always move the file instead...
<usr13> ubuntu_64bit: Follow the link that sipior gave you.
<ubuntu_64bit> usr13, am enthusiastic with mozilla firefox
<L3top> slorbast: to undo this change in the future: sudo update-rc.d -f script_name.sh remove
<navatwo> Hey, anyone know how I could install drivers meant for Linux 2.6 Kernel on 12.04?
<ubuntu_64bit> ActionParsnip, tell me how can i delete and make the new one cuz i think it made on its own
<slorbast> L3top: Thanks :)
<usr13> ubuntu_64bit: http://askubuntu.com/questions/65281/how-to-recover-reset-forgotten-gnome-keyring-password
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_64bit: its inn the guide sipior gave.... did you even click the link?
<ubuntu_64bit> ActionParsnip,  and i don  know where to start  to to delete the keyring
<Joshun> slorbast - your best off just adding it to /etc/rc.local
<Joshun> much easier
<agc93> navatwo: do you have the source for the drivers or just a ko?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_64bit: again, read the link
<navatwo> agc93: I have the source, but on make, it fails. It requires 2.6
<ubuntu_64bit> ActionParsnip, okay let me read the  link
<abhinavmehta> Just found the concept of running Apps in RAMDISK, its awesome….are there any more such similarly interesting hacks there?? If yes, please name them…else provide url/blog/ebook name…excited to read more such things.
<navatwo> we are having problems with the driver, so I would rather not start mucking around with it myself.
<slorbast> Welp, gonna test it out
<Joshun> seriously though, why is it that evince's panel can't be resized? it could in the older version, now there is just a massive thumnail bar in the way
<ryannathans> how does one fix this broken package issue? http://pastebin.com/dnrHiXGJ
<cleiton> help with hplip: can't communicate with printer, however I think I narrowed the issue. The problem is non unicode strings on the printer serial, so every application crashes trying to  communicate. Can you tell me how to fix this?
<ndlovu> I need confirmation of the process to fix a stalled upgrade (10.04->12.04). Current status: x terminal non-responsive, but have a working ssh session through the network. 'Precise' process is still active (3%CPU) but I have no idea what it's doing. dpkg is running, but doesn't seem to be using CPU (not showing up in top). /var/log/dist-upgrade log files not currently being written to. Strategy: kill dpkg, kill precise, run dpkg --configure -a, r
<ndlovu> un apt-get -f install, hope for the best. Or is there something else I should do?
<ActionParsnip> ndlovu: if you suspect it then sure, you will need the ubottu !aptfix factoid as the packages will be locked
<ryannathans> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<usr13> ndlovu: Yes  sudo apt-get -f install
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: can you give the output of:   apt-cache policy mencoder
<slorbast> L3top: Worked great, thanks again for the help
<L3top> np :)
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/EB7WFqeW
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: happens on every repo I have ever swapped to
<ndlovu> thanks ActionParsnip, usr13 will give it a go
<ActionParsnip> !info mencoder
<ubottu> mencoder (source: mplayer): MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component universe, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc4.dfsg1+svn34540-1 (precise), package size 1285 kB, installed size 3351 kB
<Joshun> !info mencoder
<ryannathans> !info mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer (source: mplayer): movie player for Unix-like systems. In component universe, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc4.dfsg1+svn34540-1 (precise), package size 2738 kB, installed size 5457 kB
<sirriffsalot> How do I make my lowlatency kernel boot by default in 12.04
<ActionParsnip> !bug 644873
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 643345 in Launchpad itself "duplicate for #644873 Using preferredemail as a public email id is wrong and broken." [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/643345
<ryannathans> both mencoder and mplayer throw the same error
<ActionParsnip> gah
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: tried uninstalling both then reinstalling them
<studio> sirriffsalot, scrap and reinstall 12.04 studio from scratch.
<BobMarso> I am a new user installing ubuntu for the first time.  I am able to successfully install desktop on my box, but the server installation fails a minute or two into the installatio process with the display full of green and orange bars.  I'd suspect an incompatible video card, but since desktop installs successfully, I'm confused.  I'm installing 12.04.  Any suggestions will be appreciated.  Thanks!
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: uninstalling the codec listed?
<sirriffsalot> studio, honestly...?
<studio> the new one comes with the low-latency kernel by default.  That's what I did.
<studio> the update from 11 killed my system.
<sirriffsalot> studio, not really an option for me at the moment, there is a way of doing this that doesn't involve reinstalling
<sirriffsalot> studio, just can't find a way for 12.94
<sirriffsalot> 04*
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: there's nothing to 'uninstall' as they aren't installed
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: could manually install the package maybe: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/libavcodec53
<studio> Fixing one thing broke another.  I installed from scratch, and this version has almost stabilized for me now.
<pandu> my inkscape can't open Corel draw's project T.T
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: hmm i'll try it
<sirriffsalot> studio, not having any problems mate, cba to reinstall everything-.-
<sirriffsalot> Anyone?
<studio> I know there's either a command that makes you boot the low-latency kernel by default, or you might have to edit grub.cfg
<studio> or maybe both, idk
<sirriffsalot> grub.cfg, that might be it
<sirriffsalot> Hang on
<Relondo> How can I see hidden files and folders while browsing for "Add Application" under Wine?
<djmattyg> does anyone know why xbacklight won't do anything when executed through a cronjob?
<studio> well, I'd google exactly how to edit it to change your boot order before just jumping on my vague advice.
<sirriffsalot> Relondo, ctrl + H?
<sirriffsalot> studio, having trouble finding it you see
<studio> hold on
<Relondo> sirriffsalot: Nope :/
<studio> http://www.google.com/search?aq=f&sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=change+boot+order+in+12.04
<studio> there ya go
<sirriffsalot> Relondo, no "view all" button or something?
<sirriffsalot> studio, I've done that-.-
<ndlovu> hmm... killed dpkg, but it seems to have restarted under a different process number. log file action resumed, but only with error "'package debconf-i18n is already installed and configured'"
<Relondo> sirriffsalot: Not that I can see.
<studio> hmm, well, idk.  Is the low-latency kernel listed in grub when you boot?
<sirriffsalot> studio, yes, gonna search a bit more
<studio> If so, just move that listing to the top listing in the config file so it will be the default option.
<sirriffsalot> Relondo, google:S
<studio> Not too hard.
<studio> Just gotta sudo thunar to do it, and it's all simple gui stuff.
<Relondo> sirriffsalot: I Google before I come here.
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: ERROR: Breaks existing package 'libavformat53:1386' dependency libavcodec53
<sirriffsalot> Relondo, wait for some other reply:)
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: but it's not installed
<sirriffsalot> studio, too much for me to understand in that file, no idea what to move, gonna read more
<studio> Relondo, I'm not sure.
<Relondo> sirriffsalot: Lol, alright. While I'm here, though I haven't Googled this, can I use Wine to run a program installed on my Windows  partition without having to reinstall on Ubuntu? Can I just "point it" at the files?
<Relondo> studio: K.
<Mandalord> sirriffsalot, how about using grub customizer
<sirriffsalot> Mandalord, installing it as we speak:)
<sirriffsalot> type*
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: yet auto corrects on apt-get remobe libavformat53
<studio> sirriffsalot, it should just be some gibberish, plus the listing that you see in grub's boot menu.  Switch the low-latency one and the default one.
<sirriffsalot> Relondo, Yes I think so
<ActionParsnip> sirriffsalot: if you use the DEFAULT= line in /etc/default/grub   you can set the default
<dmsuperman> Relondo: very much depends on the application
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: cool, install that
<sirriffsalot> ActionParsnip, the default is 0
<dmsuperman> Most anything complicated: probably not
<pandu> no one help me -____-"
<sirriffsalot> Relondo, try opening it in wine and see what happens:P
<studio> Relondo, if you can't do it, try to sudo thunar and un-hide the file.
<Relondo> sirriffsalot: Well, I can't see the file to open it.
<dmsuperman> windows apps have a tendancy not to check for the correct config files / registry settings and restore them
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: same error as the orinal error
<dmsuperman> a lot of them depend on the installer to set that up
<Relondo> studio: Will that un-hide it for Windows, too?
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip:  libavformat53 : Depends: libavcodec53 (>= 4:0.8.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.1) but it is not going to be installed or
<ActionParsnip> sirriffsalot: ok then that is the topline, count down the grub list in yourhead and change the DEFAULT=  number, then run:  sudo update-grub
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: oh jeez
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: are there any bugs reported
<sirriffsalot> ActionParsnip, no idea what the list is...:) Think lowlatency is number 3
<studio> Relondo, that depends.  if it's hidden because of a name that starts with a . then no, but if it's a hidden file in windows already, then you might have to boot into windows and unhide it.  Not sure about all that.
<ActionParsnip> sirriffsalot: then change it to 2 (grub starts counting at zero)
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: I haven't found any, this issue has persisted for months but i was ensured it was an official repo problem which will be resolved, it wasn't ever a repo problem afaik
<Relondo> studio: Hm. Because with Nautilus, I'm able to see all hidden files and folders on my Windows partition.
<studio> Yes, but nautilus is an advanced file browser/manager.
<dmsuperman> Relondo: that's because "hidden" in windows is an ntfs concept
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: it originated when the default video player tried to search for codecs for my video and then i came across the error for the first time months ago
<dmsuperman> whereas in linux it's not metadata but rather based on the filename
<sirriffsalot> The menuentry is 3.2.0-25-generic-pae, first one, then recovery mode of that one below
<sirriffsalot> Then 24-generic-pae
<sirriffsalot> Then lowlatency
<dmsuperman> So nautilus doesn't know to check for that "hidden" attribute
<studio> the one in wine is pretty bare bones, probably.
<Relondo> dmsuperman: What does that mean, exactly?
<studio> So sudo nautilus and unhide the file and try again with wine.  If not that, then I don't know.
<ikonia> studio: gksudo not sudo
<studio> oh, ok.
<studio> what's the diff?
<dmsuperman> Relondo: in windows, it writes extra metadata around the file itself that says "this file is hidden". in linux, hidden just means "the filename starts with a ."
<studio> I'm still learning, too :/
<dmsuperman> So nautilus wouldn't know to look for that hidden flag from windows partitions
<Relondo> studio: And I can't switch to the directory. I entered "cd /media/TI106231W0C/Program Files (x86)" and received "bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('".
<dmsuperman> Unless they've changed that since I last used nautilus
<samba35> how do i calibrate my led monitor  ,i can see the monitor (detected correctly by ubunbtu ) but i want to calibrate it so i can see correct picture quality
<ActionParsnip> sirriffsalot: I suggest you reboot and check first
<sirriffsalot> Hehe alright
<studio> Relondo, you can't use file names with spaces in the terminal.
<BobMarso> Is this the appropriate place to ask about server installation problems?
<sirriffsalot> I only count the first line right, not the recovery one?
<studio> the program files folder isn't mountable.
<sirriffsalot> And the first one is 0?:P
<studio> not in terminal, anyway.
<dmsuperman> studio: sure you can just use \
<Relondo> studio: Figured. How do I get around the fact that the file name has a space in it?
<Relondo> dmsuperman: So it's because Wine is reading files like Windows would.
<studio> rename the file to program_files, but that might break a lot of windows stuff, lol
<ActionParsnip> studio: gksudo sets up the X environment correctly. Sudo is only for CLI commands. Technically you can use gksudo for both
<dmsuperman> I'm not sure what your issue is, exactly, Relondo
<Relondo> studio: Yeah, just about everything.
<studio> ActionParsnip, I see.  Thanks.
<dmsuperman> Relondo: what's going on?
<Relondo> dmsuperman: I can't see hidden files and folders when browsing to add an application under Wine.
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: http://askubuntu.com/questions/110656/ffmpeg-unmet-dependencies relevant
<dmsuperman> Relondo: files that start with "."?
<studio> the wine file manager is failing for him.
<abhinavmehta> need ScreenFlow for ubuntu like ScreenFlow for Mac. Already tried RecordMyDesktop, but not really happy with that..any other suggestions..?
<dmsuperman> or files that are hidden in windows
<dmsuperman> I'm guessing it's a shortcoming in the wine file browser yeah
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: i did try to install vlc at one point but had this same error
<Relondo> dmsuperman: No. Specifically, I'm trying to get to a .exe file in my Program Files (x86).
<dmsuperman> Relondo: you mean you want to put an exe into your program files?
<dmsuperman> why not just copy it directly?
<dmsuperman> cp /path/to/your/exe ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/wherever
<Relondo> dmsuperman: No, I'm trying to run the .exe under Wine.
<abhinavmehta> anyone about ScreenFlow??
<dmsuperman> Relondo: I'm not sure the issue then?
<c0rnel> hello all
<dmsuperman> You said it was about hidden files now it's about running executables heh
<raph_ael> i try again, since a few days, middle click stopped working (awesome wm, 12.04, i386), i also saw that there were some updates : xserver-xorg-input-evdev desktop-file-utils, xkb* et desktop-file-utils and xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse
<Wuome> Hi
<DeltaHeavy> What's the point of the blacklist? It's blocking hardware that works perfectly fine.
<Wuome> I Have a problem and i'm looking for some help
<ikonia> Wuome: just ask
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: i added that ppa and the *53 seems to be installing \o/
<Wuome> ok, i bought an mp3, and i am not able to put any files on it.
<agc93> Wuome: what do you see when you plug it in?
<agc93> Does it appear in Nautilus as a device?
<Wuome> I see it perfect, i mean, it opens and i can see the files, yes, it appears in nautilus
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: still same error...
<Wuome> but i cant change the permissions
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: that's when installing mplayer
<Relondo> dmsuperman: I want to add a .exe file to my Wine apps. However, I can't navigate to the .exe, because Wine's "Add application" feature apparently cannot see hidden files and folders. I need to make it so it can see hidden files and folders.
<Mandalord> wuome, sudo cp
<agc93> wuome: is it mounted read-only or something?
<BobMarso> Second try - is this the place to get help on installation problems?
<Wuome> nope
<tuxgeek> Relondo: you can do that in windows explorer
<agc93> BobMarso: If you're installing Ubuntu, this is the place
<Wuome> well, first time it opened it asked me what i wanted to o with it
<Relondo> bobmarso: Ask the question, do not ask to ask, please.
<agc93> wuome  when you try and change the permissions what error do you get?
<Relondo> tuxgeek: But I need to do it in Wine. To add the application under Wine. To run it. In Wine.
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: might have fixed it, i installed the deps for the deps for the deps of libavcodecs53
<Wuome> thats the thing, there is not error
<ryannathans> mplayer might be installed...
<agc93> wuome: then whats the problem?
<ryannathans> it did. \o/ woo thanks ActionParsnip
<Wuome> it just dont allows me to put nothing inside the mps, and the permissions are stuck on only read
<c0rnel> how can i verify/repair all packages in 11.04?
<Wuome> when i try to change them to write and read, it just dont let me
<BobMarso> Thanks.  I am trying to install ubuntu server 12.04.  It seems to hang with green and oragne bars on the display.  Ubuntu desktop installs successfully on the same hardware.  Any suggestins?
<Mandalord> wuome, use terminal and sudo cp <name of file .exe> <path of mp3>
<Wuome> it changes again to only read
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: yay
<DeltaHeavy> Anybody know where I can find documentation on what the blacklist actually is?
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix
<ndlovu> seems all is not well in my upgrade. dpkg exited with "Processing was halted because there were too many errors."
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<agc93> wuome: can you remount it somewhere else as rw or something?
<zykotick9> Wuome: (just FYI, but) if the file is on FAT/NTFS then you can't apply POSIX permission
<ActionParsnip> c0rnel: sudo apt-get  -f install      is a good start
<ndlovu> ok, running aptfix command again... it's doing stuff, but holding thumbs for a working install
<Wuome> i cant now if it is a fat32
<Wuome> how can i know if the mp3 is a fat32 device?
<Mandalord> sudo fdisk -l
<Wuome> agc93 And no, i cant remount
<Mandalord> Wuome, sudo fdisk -l and post the result here
<agc93> wuome what happens when you try?
<DeltaHeavy> Wuome: Post the results in pastebin.com  Do NOT paste multiple lines of info here.
<sisar> I'm unable to use the command `su`. It says Authentication failure, though I'm quite sure I'm giving it the correct password. What is the problem ?
<ActionParsnip> sisar: use:  sudo -i
<Wuome> drwx------
<sisar> ActionParsnip: thanks !
<Wuome> noooope
<Wuome> wait
<sisar> ActionParsnip++
<DeltaHeavy> sisar: Root acound is disabled be default. 'sudo -i' is the perferred method.
<ActionParsnip> sisar: there is no rot password so you will always fail authentication if you run 'su'
<Wuome> Dispositivo Inicio    Comienzo      Fin      Bloques  Id  Sistema /dev/sda1   *        2048   486324223   243161088   83  Linux /dev/sda2       486326270   488396799     1035265    5  Extendida /dev/sda5       486326272   488396799     1035264   82  Linux swap / Solaris  Disco /dev/sdb: 7691 MB, 7691304960 bytes 237 cabezas, 62 sectores/pista, 1022 cilindros, 15022080 sectores en total Unidades = sectores de 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Tamañ
<BobMarso> Relondo: I've asked three times and received no response.  Perhaps some of the posts apply to me but it's not obvious.  Help is appreciated.
<ndlovu> ActionParsnip, process failed again. getting a lot of "/var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable" errors. It seems to make progress each time though, should I just keep running the same command?
<ActionParsnip> ndlovu: do you have software centre open?
<Wuome> damn
<agc93> wuome can you use paste.ubuntu.com so the formatting doesnt get quite so messed up?
<ndlovu> ActionParsnip, the upgrade manager could be open in the hanging X session
<Wuome> i dint understand you
<Wuome> what is paste.ubuntu.com
<ndlovu> ActionParsnip, but software centre not open
<DJones> !paste | Wuome
<ubottu> Wuome: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Wuome> i suspect it is a fat32, so how could i change fat32 permissions?
<agc93> if you cant even write to the fs, changing file permissions isnt going to help a lot
<DJones> Wuome: Its a website that will let you copy & paste multiple lines of text into it and then it will give you a web link which you can paste here
<Onixs> is there such command to force/test the mobo to beep?
<ActionParsnip> ndlovu: if you run:  ps -ef | grep dpkg     is it running?
<Wuome> ok ok
<Wuome> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1049160/
<Wuome> here you go
<Meridious> Onixs: that would heavily depend on the make and model of your MOBO
<Mandalord> Desconocido
<Mandalord> what the hell it mean
<DJones> Mandalord: translate suggests "unknown"
<Meridious> Onixs: I know in windows, there is a C library that can do system calls for that sort of thing.
<sisar> despite doing `sudo apt-get update` and `sudo apt-get upgrade` I get this notification (red exclamation mark in a red trianlge) in my panel that "the update information is outdated...". How can I fix this?
<ActionParsnip> Onixs: maybe:   echo -e "\a"
<ActionParsnip> Onixs: or:  sudo apt-get install beep; sudo beep
<Mandalord> ah all of them are spanish maybe
<Wuome> desconocido is unknown
<Onixs> thamks.. gonna give it a try
<Onixs> Thanks*
<ActionParsnip> Onixs: source: http://www.xappsoftware.com/wordpress/2009/10/02/how-to-produce-a-beep-using-built-in-speaker-from-the-command-line-interface/
<ndlovu> ActionParsnip, not sure which of these could be a factor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1049167/
<subb1> i just rm -rf a directory. which is the best tool, i can use to recover the directory. Please advise. will any tool be effective in case i havent deleted any file after that operation?
<Mandalord> well
<Mandalord> hava no idea what the type of partition your mp3 is
<Wuome> that's great :(
<AdvoWork> how can i find out my machines default route?
<xan> hello, could someone please help me recover my mobile broadband pin ? i entered it once some long ago, but i cant find where it is stored (it isnt in  /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/ where i expected it)
<Meridious> subb1, the only thing i know to do is run dd and try to specify a delete portion
<ActionParsnip> ndlovu: kill 29045
<agc93> wuome and neither does Linux, which is odd. Its recognising as an FS that it cant be
<Chamunks> I have a m-audio usb producer microphone that I switch between computers at my home.  When i unplug - replug into my ubuntu machine Skype will not pick up the audio, everything else does Fine.  Yet skype simply refuses until I run this command in my Command Line and than restart.  sudo rm -r /tmp/pulse-* && sudo rm -r ~/.pulse/  Afterwards I must reboot my whole desktop to be able to once again use my microphone.
<Mandalord> can you connect and copy paste any file in it using windows?
<sisar> anyone? (my problem is stated a few lines back)
<Chamunks> This whole proceedure as you could imagine starts getting tiresome.
<Wuome> yes, in windows  can do everything with it
<Chamunks> Is there anyone here who has had this problem and knows how to fix it at the very least without rebooting the whole computer?
<ndlovu> ActionParsnip, I've actually tried that already (also kill -15 29045) but still remained. will try again to confirm
<Mandalord> just give it a try
<rndtndtn> hi, anyone got any idea what i cant use my (l)ubuntu laptop and access boxee smb share? it keeps asking for password and ive checked boxee settings and its the correct ones
<Mandalord> sudo mkdir /media/usb
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: you don't need sudo to delete folders in your own home folder
<Wuome> mmmm, but no usb
<pandu> AKU ORA NESU TAPI KOE KABEH NYEBAI
<pandu> NGERTI RA
<FloodBot1> pandu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pandu> DONG RA KOE
<Chamunks> ActionParsnip,  yeah i know i just kind of do it so that theres zero arguments I'm already fed up with the issue to begin with.
<Mandalord> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/usb
<pandu> AKU RA NGEFLOOD NDONG
<ndlovu> ActionParsnip, neither kill commands worked
<pandu> RAIMU KUI BANJIR
<Chamunks> ActionParsnip,  someone told me it was a skype problem but that may be the case but if I can fix it by deleting these files it must be fixable through some means in pulse audio.
<Mandalord> just try something until it work:D
<pandu> DITAKONI
<pandu> RAONO SING NJAWAB
<pandu> LEKONDO PINTER
<FloodBot1> pandu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pandu> PETOK
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: you could add a step in the shutdown process to do the deletion.
<Wuome> it is in /media/Z3
<Wuome> and i can get to it
<Wuome> look
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: then when you boot you'll get the same setup as before you reboot
<Mandalord> no /media/Z3 is the automount
<Mandalord> and we know that it is not correct
<empt> hi guys
<Mandalord> so we try to remount it
<Chamunks> ActionParsnip, well that could ease the pain a smidge i suppose.  I was hoping to find a command that could possibly just restore the pulse services.
<Meridious> empt: hi there
<Mandalord> using another folder /media/usb
<empt> how can i create a terminal command in my desktop?
<Chamunks> ActionParsnip, on occasion the fix works with a simple Ctrl+alt+bkspace
<empt> i'm using unity
<Wuome> mkdir does nothing
<Meridious> empt: you want to write a custom command?
<empt> yes
<empt> i want a shortcut to do that
<pandu> how to install microsoft windows fonts on ubuntu ?
<LjL> !fonts | pandu
<ubottu> pandu: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<agc93> empt: a shortcut to do what?
<cypher-neo> msttcorefonts?
<cypher-neo> That'
<LjL> pandu: msttcorefonts will give you the freely available ones
<MonkeyDust> pandu  msttcorefonts
<cypher-neo> That's an old package!
<DeltaHeavy> empt: A terminal command is just an executable binary located in specific directories. You'll find most common commands like 'ls' or 'cd' are found in /bin/. If you make a program and put it in /bin/ or /var/usr/bin (reccommended), it will run just by typing in the name of that file.
<cypher-neo> That is not what it's called anymore
<Mandalord> wuome: nothing? mkdir should make a directory namely usb in folder /media
<Wuome> nothing works
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: tried:   killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*     wait 10 seconds then try sound, is it ok?
<empt> i simply want to run matlab
<cypher-neo> MonkeyDust: I think the package he's looking for is ttf-mscorefonts or something like that.
<empt> just ./matlab
<LjL> cypher-neo: is it ttf-mscorefonts-installer now?
<Wuome> with mkdir it created a folder
<cypher-neo> LjL: That might be it!
<ActionParsnip> empt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<Mandalord> then sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/usb
<Chamunks> ActionParsnip, I'll give that a go.
<DJones> LjL:  ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<DeltaHeavy> empt: So you want matlab to be run as if it were a command? So if you run 'matlab' it'll run?
<cypher-neo> LjL: I just know that the name changed a couple times in the last year or two
<sacarlson> Chamunks: you might try delete those files and sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart  ; or equiv in upstart
<pandu> Thanks :P
<empt> yes
<LjL> !no fonts is <reply> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<arussel> is there a way to create volume with lvm while the disk is being used ?
<pandu> hewlett packard invent guys
<Meridious> arussel: man vgcreate
<arussel> or on a disk that was used and still keeping the data on it
<DeltaHeavy> empt: Is matlab a single executable file?
<empt> i have to type a command every time i want to run matlab
<Wuome> the special dispositive /dev/sdb1 does not exst
<empt> yes i should write ./matlab in the terminal to run it
<agc93> arussel: i wish but since it needs to change the partition type I don't think it can be done
<ActionParsnip> empt: you can make a launcher and you can run it from the UI.
<Meridious> arussel: the 4 commands for LVM, vgcreate, vgdisplay, lvcreate, lvdisplay
<DeltaHeavy> empt: If you want to run it like that just run it like that. Nothing needed, just make sure you're in the same directory. If you want it to run by just typing 'matlab', move the matlab executable to /var/usr/bin/
<Chamunks> sacarlson, I think i've tried the init.d restart before but I'll give that a shot if ActionParsnip 's fix is insufficient.
<subb1> Is it possibel to recover deleted directory with live-cd of ubuntu? any help guys?
<ActionParsnip> subb1: possibly with foremost but you will need a partition mounted writabel that will hold the whole partition. Your backups will be a much quicker method
<cypher-neo> subb1: If the directory is still in your Trash folder, then yes. If it's been deleted, probably not.
<sacarlson> Chamunks: I think you will still have to remove those files before restart,  also maybe add logout and login to your account
<empt> i know but a desktop shortcut would be nice though?
<ActionParsnip> empt: yes, and one is given on the guide I gave
<Meridious> subb1: not so much if you rm -rf'd it. There are data recovery tools such as dd and photorec
<cypher-neo> ActionParsnip: What is foremost? Never heard of it. :)
<Chamunks> sacarlson, I mentioned a few minutes ago that the ctrl+alt+bksp does work some times.
<empt> ActionParasnip: how can i make a launcher in unity?
<Chamunks> sacarlson, instead of a full reboot sometimes.
<ActionParsnip> !info foremost | cypher-neo
<Wuome> Mandalord? Are you still there? :(
<ubottu> cypher-neo: foremost (source: foremost): Forensics application to recover data. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.7-1 (precise), package size 41 kB, installed size 140 kB
<sacarlson> Chamunks: I'm not sure what ctl+alt_bksp does
<Meridious> subb1: these programs read the bits directly off of a drive, and can recover some files
<subb1> thanks guys.. i didm  rm -rf on dir.... but I havent deleted any files after that ! would it be possible then? please suggest the most effective program?
<Chamunks> sacarlson, it just restarts the gnome desktop
<DeltaHeavy> empt: A "command" or "Typing ./matlab"  isn't really descriptive of a graphical shortcut. You can right click a panel, add to panel, then go to "Launcher". Under 'command' just type the command that's going to open up matlab.
<ActionParsnip> subb1: your backups, or foremost
<agc93> sacarlson: once its turned on, it restarts X basically
<Mandalord> yeah
<Mandalord> well thats confusing
<subb1> ActionParsnip, i think i'll go with foremost. I do not have any backups !!
<Wuome> yep
<Wuome> i know
<ActionParsnip> subb1: why not, is yourdata not important to you?
<Mandalord> since the fdisk told us that there is sdb1
<Wuome> but what can be the reason for noot being able to change the permissions?
<subb1> ActionParsnip, it was. But i had newly transferred the files to a system.. didnt take thebackup...
<Chamunks> ActionParsnip, I believe that this, 'killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse* ' has worked thank you
<agc93> wuome like i said, if you dont have rw access to the filesystem, you cant set permissions
<sacarlson> Chamunks: ok at some point when you find what does work consistantly you can create a script that will bring up skype without doing all the steps to make it work
<AdvoWork> how can i find out my machines default route?
<ActionParsnip> subb1: you learned the value of backups the hard way...
<Mandalord> your account is normal not root
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: run:     route
<arussel> Meridious: I'm reading this http://siva2009.wordpress.com/2010/08/26/how-to-create-lvm-using-pvcreate-vgcreate-lvcreate-and-lvextend-commands/ and he create the fs after issuing lvcreate
<Wuome> and how can i get rw access?
<subb1> ActionParsnip, very true. thanks for help.. thanks a lot... i shall give it a try
<sacarlson> AdvoWork: sudo route -n
<Chamunks> sacarlson, I think his fix did the trick ' killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*  '  The only other thing would be to put it into rc.d in the shutdown sequence to delete those files.
<empt> panel?
<empt> what panel?
<empt> again i'm using unity
<agc93> arussel: if your partition is already of type lvm, you can do it, but otherwise you need to change partition type which involves a reformat
<Meridious> arussel: and?
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: the different between the route and sudo route commands is identical....
<Chamunks> sacarlson, I could probably just hack away at the skype load code couldnt i.
<Mandalord> well normally try sudo chmod 777 /media/Z3
<DeltaHeavy> empt: idk then, I don't use Unity.
<Chamunks> ActionParsnip, thanks again I believe that worked like a charm. :)
<Mandalord> but i dont know if it will work on partition
<arussel> Meridious: well, as agc93 said, I don't see how I can keep my data.
<ActionParsnip> empt:    sudo wget 'https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=matlab-r2011a.desktop' -O /usr/share/applications/matlab.desktop
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: as route is in /sbin  and I use it for other things I assumed it required sudo
<Meridious> arussel: good point. External backup?
<arussel> Meridious: no, ec2
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: makes sense :)
<arussel> plain ami from ubuntu site
<empt> <ActionParsnip> what have it done :-?
<Mandalord> wuome did you work it out or not?
<empt> ActionParsnip: what have it done??
<ActionParsnip> empt: instead use:    sudo wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/MATLAB.desktop -O /usr/share/applications/matlab.desktop
<ActionParsnip> empt: it makes a .desktop for you, I got the file from the matlab how to, so you can do this all on your own...
<empt> what a .desktop file does?
<ActionParsnip> empt: you can also get the ison witj:    sudo wget http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/21/Matlab_Logo.png -O /usr/share/icons/matlab.png
<ActionParsnip> empt: it's what is used to populate the Unity menus
<empt> aw ok, can u give me the link?
<empt> which u found this on?
<arussel> how do you create an ec2 snapshot without lvm installed and with default fs (ie, not xfs) ?
<Pici> arussel: You'd probably have a better chance of getting that answered if you ask in #ubuntu-server
<arussel> Pici: thanks, I didn't know it existed
<Wuome> mandalor
<Wuome> mandalord it doesnt work
<Wuome> i've tried that one hundred time
<ndlovu> ActionParsnip, if kill signals 9 and 15 don't work, then dpkg must be a zombie process? According to a previous askubuntu post, I need to send a SIGCHLD signal to the parent, which would appear to be 2244. It seems that the signal number can be 20,17,18. Any idea how to send such a signal? Will kill do it? (ref: http://askubuntu.com/questions/30891/is-there-any-way-to-kill-a-zombie-process-without-reboot)
<Mandalord> dont have to do that much :(
<Mandalord> but im out of idea
<Wuome> yep me too
<Wuome> but thank you very much
<sacarlson> Wuome: I'm guessing the disk is formated in something with no file permisions like ntfs or fat
<Wuome> yep, i think that so
<Wuome> and is there any way to change the permissions in ntfs or in fat?
<Mandalord> but we dont know the format type
<sacarlson> Wuome: you could force at mount to set the user and read write permisions
<Mandalord> what is the producer and the name of mp3
<Lantizia> Lo, anyway to suppress apt-get messages about config file conflicts and just assume the default answer (which is N to keep the existing file)
<Wuome> samsung YP-Z3
<sacarlson> Wuome: but after mount you can't change it until you dismount and mount again
<Wuome> sacarlson: how can i do that?
<Lantizia> Wuome, what are you trying to do? i had a Samsung YP once
<sacarlson> Wuome: my network is very slow might check this I haven't read it yet http://linuxtuts.blogspot.com/2008/01/how-to-mount-fat32-or-vfat-partition-in.html
<andygraybeal> hold up brothers and sisters, i'm reading omgubuntu.co.uk and an article dated april 16, 2012 ( http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-12-04 ) says that Adobe won't be supporting Flash anymore for Linux .... is this true?
<Wuome> well Lantizia, i cant transfer files to my YP
<agc93> andygraybeal: kind of
<agc93> they will do security and maintenance on the current release
<andygraybeal> agc93, okay
<agc93> but no more updates on Linux platform. Same as Android and a couple of other smaller platforms
<ActionParsnip> andygraybeal: yes but the article tells you what will be happening in the future
<Lantizia> Wuome, is your samsung using UMS or MSC ?
<Wuome> Lantizia: And i don't know how to change permissions to the YP. I can open it and see the files, but i can't put files in it
<andygraybeal> ActionParsnip, that google is going to be taking over the development?  Does this mean I'll never have flash in firefox ever again?
<Wuome> UMS? MSC? I don't know?
<andygraybeal> ps, yes i still like firefox.
<Wuome> How can i know this?
<Lantizia> Wuome, sorry not MSC I mean MTP
<Wuome> i still don't know what do you mean
<ActionParsnip> andygraybeal: i believe a similar API will be in firefox
<Lantizia> Wuome, not sure on your model, I had a Samsung YP-U3 - which in Europe/USA was sold with MTP firmware.  I then reflashed it with some alternative firmware to get UMS working
<andygraybeal> ActionParsnip, okay thank you
<Wuome> I do't know what UMS or MTP are
<Lantizia> Wuome, MTP is Media Transfer Protocol - some stupid protocol for transferring music and such, very microsoft.....   UMS is USB Mass Storage - as in it works like a usb pen or a usb hard drive - it just gets mounted
<Wuome> And I don't know how to see which ones they are
<Wuome> No, it's UMS sure
<kbringard> can anyone tell me how to force the network interface udev order during a PXE install?
<agc93> andygraybeal: in future, that kind of thing would also be better suited to #ubuntu-offtopic unless you needed help with Flash particularly
<andygraybeal> agc93, thanks man
<Lantizia> Wuome, how can you be sure?
<Wuome> because in Windows i just dropped the files inside
<Wuome> like in an usb
<Lantizia> yeah but windows supports MTP though doesn't it? :P
<Lantizia> the ubuntu file manager (nautilus) does too
<agc93> lantizia yes it does. MTP and Windows actually work quite well surprisingly
<Wuome> lol
<itbox> I have a problem installing Ubuntu: 1 month ago it worked just fine, but now i tried to reinstall again (got a new HDD) and it just gets stuck at the Install menu from the CD
<Wuome> so how can i manage this?
<Lantizia> Wuome, does the location of your YP show up as something like /media/samsungyp   orr something like   gphoto2://sweinfrinfnifwfnwie
<itbox> also, I tried installing from the USB drive, with the same result
<sacarlson> Wuome: you must need to add a line in /etc/fstab to mount that disk with the user you desire to be the owner and setup permisions
<Wuome> media/Z3
<Lantizia> sacarlson, i doubt it
<sacarlson> Lantizia: why is that?
<Lantizia> if it really is UMS then it'll be vfat and ubuntu will just mount it
<Lantizia> which by the sounds of it - it hasd
<Lantizia> *has
<itbox> today, i went to BIOS and try resetting the settings, and it worked with xubuntu 11.10, i suceeded to start the installation, but then it just freezes at the partition tool (left it like that for over 1 hour, still nothing)
<sacarlson> Lantizia: then you will need to write a script that will umount and remount it with the desired settings
<Lantizia> Wuome, can you run the command 'mount' on the terminal and paste the ONE line that mentions /media/Z3
<ActionParsnip> itbox: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<itbox> yeah, the ISO is fine, and those CDs i tried already installed on multiple PCs
<Wuome> damn, i dont find any line with Z3. May i show you all the script?
<ActionParsnip> itbox: have you tested the RAM using the install media?
<Lantizia> Wuome, nah don't paste it all - are you running 'mount' with the device in the computer?
<ActionParsnip> Wuome: sure, use a pastebin
<itbox> i did memtest and it returned no errors
<Mandalord> As opposed to USB Mass Storage, a number of operating systems do not support MTP out of the box. Some even require third-party software. damm, wiki say that ubuntu does not support MTP
<Lantizia> Mandalord, if he's using MTP that is
<itbox> also the pc was in the service a while ago and its in good health
<Lantizia> depending on region some samsung mp3 players do and some do not use MTP
<Wuome> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1049214/
<Lantizia> Wuome, umm the last line mentions Z3 :P lol
<Wuome> lol it's true
<kbringard> can anyone tell me how to force the network device order during the PXE install? Perhaps during preseed? I need to ensure the ethX mappings are consistent
<ubuntu_64bit> ActionParsnip,  now  keyring password i have delete the  keyring password.file from my home folder
<Lantizia> and it looks like it's mounted fine as UMS vfat
<itbox> so far i didnt manage any linux distro to work from USB
<Wuome> that's a vfat
<Wuome> bad news?
<Lantizia> Wuome, vfat is normal for this - so is jose your one and only user on this p?c
<Lantizia> *pc?
<profx> is it pretty straightforward to setup an Ubuntu box as a gateway ?
<Zally666> I did but in qemu usb
<Wuome> yes
<itbox> i tried Lubuntu 11.10 and 12.04, Debian testing dvd img, Debian testing USB img, Puppy
<itbox> none of those work
<profx> also, can someone link me to a URL that explains this
<itbox> they all freeze as soon as i choose any option from the install menu
<Lantizia> Wuome, you should get no issues writing mp3's to it then  (if that's the issue) as it's mounted correctly as read/write
<Lantizia> Wuome, unless it's full of course :P  what exactly is the error?
<ndlovu> ActionParsnip, I managed to kill dpkg by killing its parent process, but still getting the 'config.dat locked by another process' errors. Is there some way to find out which process is using a particular resource?
<DeltaHeavy> itbox: Check if your hardware is supported. Your hardware might not support the Linux kernel at all.
<itbox> it does
<compdoc> kbringard, edit /etc/udev/rules.d/persistent net rules
<agc93> ndlovu check out lsof
<ndlovu> thanks agc93
<itbox> i had different linux distros on my PC
<DeltaHeavy> itbox: Can you boot the liveCD?
<DeltaHeavy> nvm
<itbox> yes
<ActionParsnip> ndlovu: lsof | grep config.dat
<itbox> i can boot Xubuntu 11.10
<itbox> but cant install
<Wuome> whet i drag and drop any file over the Music directory in the mp3, it show the long bar of traspassing files, but it does not move
<Wuome> and none file is transferred
<sacarlson> Wuome: maybe your not user 1000?
<ActionParsnip> itbox: did you try updating ubiquity before running it
<Wuome> what?
<Lantizia> sacarlson, covered that already
<S4H4N> Hello friends... I installed 11.04. It works fine. But I can't see that Applications menu (like in 10.04). Instead there is menus File,Edit... even in desktop..Please tell me how to get Applications menu back.
<itbox> is it maybe some BIOS setting that causes the problem?
<Wuome> i'm the only user of the computer
<itbox> what is ubiquity?
<kbringard> compdoc: right, I get that, but can I do it in like an early_command in preseed? I have PXE all working, but it finds my devices out of order, so eth0 isn't the interface that can talk to the PXE/DHCP server so installation fails
<ActionParsnip> S4H4N: you do know that Natty has only 4 months support in it..?
<Lantizia> Wuome, do you get this on say a usb pen as well?
<ActionParsnip> itbox: the installer application
<dwakar> i just upgraded to  12.04 and it seems that the  mousewheel scroll doesn't work
<Wuome> nope, first device that shows this problem
<itbox> i didn't but i think thats not a problem, because yesterday i installed ubuntu normally on my friends PC
<Wuome> but it's not an mp3 problem, because in windows in works perfectly
<ActionParsnip> itbox: your system may need it..
<S4H4N> ActionParsnip: Mmm..I didn't know it...
<Lantizia> Wuome, on your samsung do you have a section   Settings>system>PC connection>    ?
<Lantizia> Wuome, or something like it? (have an explore around)
<ActionParsnip> S4H4N: I suggest you install Precise. Its not only the latest stable Ubuntu release, it is also LTS so will give 5 years support
<Wuome> wait a min
<ubuntu_64bit> ActionParsnip,  i have  another problem  of bugs in os http://imagebin.org/217091
<Sidewinder1> S4H4N, This page will give you a full description of the various versions, their support dates, etc., I hope it helps: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29
<viktor> i can't mount any external drive anymore, get a window saying "not authorized", can anyone help pls? running oneiric
<compdoc> kbringard, its a problem in that network devices come up in the order theyre ready. Which can cause a lot of problems if you have several nics, like renaming the device aliases, like eth0, eth1, etc. Im not sure about preseed, but once that udev rules file is edited, the system doesnt rewrite it. you'll just have to test
<Wuome> yes
<Wuome> MSC
<meadhikari> I changed my shell to fish, now I wanted bash back, but when i do "chsh -s bash" I get bash invalid shell, what should i do, please help
<Wuome> MSC or MTP
<itbox> well, last time i installed Ubuntu on my system was 4 days ago, and today i tried to reinstall and it didnt work
<Wuome> I can set one of them
<kbringard> compdoc: cool, yea, I'm trying it now, thanks for the info
<sipior> meadhikari: try using the full path to bash
<Lantizia> Wuome, MSC ...  NOT! MTP
<Lantizia> Wuome,  :)
<ndlovu> ActionParsnip, nothing comes up in lsof :(. Will paste a sample of dpkg output which might help to figure out the problem.
<kbringard> compdoc: but if there's no preseed option to specifically specify the order, then I'll figure something out :-D
<meadhikari> sipior, pleas help, what would be the full path? using ubuntu 12.04
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_64bit: then report the issue....
<sipior> meadhikari: also, i think you want "chfn -s".
<S4H4N>  ActionParsnip: It says that 11.04 is supported until 2012.10...Can't i get help here?
<sipior> meadhikari: "which bash" (should be /bin/bash)
<Wuome> ooooooh my gooooood, you genius!!!!!!
<ubuntu_64bit> ActionParsnip, i have been tried several times but no success
<kbringard> compdoc: yea, hmmm, early command won't work either because network configuration happens before it pulls the preseed file (obviously) :-)
<Lantizia> Wuome, told you it was MSC/UMS vs MTP all a long :P
<empt> thank's problem solved ;)
<empt> guys another question, i cant see the chrome in my alt-tab list i'm using unity why is that?
<ActionParsnip> S4H4N: sure but its a bit of a wastd effort, for such a short amount of support...
<ubuntu_64bit> ActionParsnip, look at this again http://imagebin.org/217092
<meadhikari> sipior, thanks a lot
<ndlovu> dpkg output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1049225/ some packages configured, some fail because of dependency issues, some fail because /var/cache/debconf/config.dat locked
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_64bit: if you make a new ubuntu user, is it the same?
<cristian> how can I disable guesc account on ubuntu 12.04
<zackiv31> does anyone have a recommendation for an ubuntu machine for development?  preferably something prebuilt with dual monitors and a little bit of power
<empt> guys another question, i cant see the chrome in my alt-tab list i'm using unity why is that?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_64bit: have you tried a reboot?
<ActionParsnip> empt: Unity, or Unity2D?
<Wuome> Lantizia, thank you very very much
<Lantizia> np
<Wuome> Nut very very very much
<empt> unity, 3d
<ubuntu_64bit> ActionParsnip, everytimes when i reboot it gives me the massage
<ubuntu_64bit> ActionParsnip, everytimes when i reboot it gives me the message
<ActionParsnip> empt: tried a different ALT-TAB app?
<S4H4N> ActionParsnip:OK.Thanks...I'll try elsewhere..
<Lantizia> MTP is BAAAD :P
<agc93> zackiv31: practically any PC with a Core iSomething and a graphics card will do the job for you. What are you looking to do with it?
<ActionParsnip> S4H4N: Natty is still supported, just confused why you are bothering with it
<empt> ActionParsnip: no i'm using the default one
<ActionParsnip> S4H4N: by the time you get it set up, it will cease to be supported
<ActionParsnip> empt: not thought to maybe try a different one...?
<Wuome> Lantizia, Sacarlson, Mandalord, i repeat, thank you very much for the time invested in me
<Mandalord> Lantizia: this channel is really full of anti windows:D
<Lantizia> Wuome, I expect your device was allowing you to read files using both MSC and MTP mode... but only letting you write files using MTP mode - which linux doesn't understand very well :P
<zackiv31> agc93: web development.. needs at least 4gb ram... i have an X2 4200 right now and its far too underpowered... i regularly have FF/Chrome and about 8 workspaces
<Sidewinder1> !nounity | S4H4N
<ubottu> S4H4N: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<empt> can u name one?
<ActionParsnip> S4H4N: I suggest Precise, there are later packages, drivers and kernels in the release which may make it justwork
<empt> i'm not familiar
<ActionParsnip> empt: ring switcher
<empt> ok, i'll try thanks
<Lantizia> anyway I have a question too you know :P
<Lantizia> Lo, anyway to suppress apt-get messages about config file conflicts and just assume the default answer (which is N to keep the existing file)
<agc93> zackiv41: this is really a choice for you, but remember that Ubuntu is usually lighter on CPU and RAM than windows, but may need more graphics power than average to run the fancy GUI well. By the sounds of it, in your case, you just need RAM and plenty of it
<agc93> Lantizia if you check the man page there is an option for quiet, which does that i think
<agc93> i would check but im compiling
<zackiv31> and a new CPU.. my load count is higher then available cores... but ok, didn't know if anyone had a recommendation for one... to buy a Dell or HP or try to squander up some no-name from newegg
<Lantizia> agc93, well --force-yes and -y doesn't work ... should I try -q or -qq ?
<ndlovu> S4H4N, maybe it will help if you explain why you are setting up 11.04 and not 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> Lantizia: http://askubuntu.com/questions/104899/make-apt-get-or-aptitude-run-with-y-but-not-prompt-for-replacement-of-configu
<ubuntu_64bit> ActionParsnip, wat to do with this hell http://imagebin.org/217092
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_64bit: what if you log in as a new user?
<DeltaHeavy> Unity crashed
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_64bit: you do realize you've given me 4 links to the same image....
<ubuntu_64bit> ActionParsnip, let me enter as guest
<agc93> lol
<ubuntu_64bit> ActionParsnip, let me look again on those link
<cypher-neo> ubuntu_64bit: Send an error report and relaunch
<blazinbass> Hi there, is there a way to increase the performance of ubuntu 12.04 by reducing the graphical appearance?
<blazinbass> i came from 10.04 and all of a sudden my system is horribly laggy
<viktor> i can't access any external hard drives anymore. can anyone help me with that?
<cypher-neo> blazinbass: You probably won't reach the low memory load of 10.04, but you can use Unity2d to reduce the graphical load a little bit.
<Mandalord> blazinbass: how about Lubuntu:D
<ActionParsnip> blazinbass: unity2D
<Cleitus> oh my god
<Cleitus> why everyone are quiting
<red_> sorry for the noob quistion but does anyone know of a good USB wireless network adapter that works "out of the box" with 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> Cleitus: maybe a netsplit
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | red_
<ubottu> red_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Cleitus> oh
<Cleitus> mr action can you help me to become a sys admin
<ubuntu_64bit> cypher-neo,  i have  tried  to report several times but no success
<blazinbass> cypher-neo: thank you
<cypher-neo> blazinbass: np :)
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_64bit: are you Vinicius Bj on Facebook?
<ubuntu_64bit> ActionParsnip,  http://imagebin.org/217092 and this http://imagebin.org/217091
<ndlovu> still trying to fix my failed upgrade. Running the command 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a' multiple times. Each time it seems to make some progress, but exits because of too many errors. Should I keep repeating this process hoping that in the end the errors will be resolved, or am I breaking it even more?
<fidel> Cleitus: that basically needs experience ... so how about just testing/collecting experience with small projects?
<blazinbass> cypher-neo: says it's already installed, how do i use it?
<ubuntu_64bit> ActionParsnip, am not  am using another using  username not that mentioned
<Cleitus> fidel: can you tell me some
<Lantizia> blazinbass, you can also simply install package "gnome-panel" to return to the old interface - just select GNOME instead of Ubuntu on the login screen as your default session
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_64bit: all you had to say was "yes it's the same" you don't need to make 100 image links of the same thing
<fidel> Cleitus: what? this is an ubuntu-support channel - and we try to keep it ontopic
<blazinbass> Lantizia: thanks
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_64bit: all I can say is report a bug
<cypher-neo> blazinbass: Log out and select the Ubuntu logo across from your username
<fidel> Cleitus: consider asking meta-questions in i.e. #ubuntu-offtopic or similar
<DeltaHeavy> Cleitus: Get comfortable with the terminal. sysadmins mainly use CLI over GUI in *NIX enviroments (such as pretty much every Linux distro).
<cypher-neo> blazinbass: switch to Unity 2D and then log back in
<OerHeks> ubuntu_64bit, send error report, or just cancel it and go on with your work.
<Cleitus> i just need some kinda book you know
<Lantizia> unity is such bull :)
<blazinbass> cypher-neo: do i have to do that every time i reboot?
<Pici> !offtopic | Cleitus
<ubottu> Cleitus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<blazinbass> Lantizia: why is unity bull?
<sacarlson> viktor: I'm guessing you present user isn't a memeber of the group to allow mount user-space filesystems
<Cleitus> thanks
<wylde_> !manual > Cleitus
<ubottu> Cleitus, please see my private message
<cypher-neo> blazinbass: It should automatically select the last-used DE by default, so if you log out of Unity and into Unity 2D, as long as you don't change that it should continue logging into Unity 2D.
<Lantizia> blazinbass, well unless you've a touchscreen it slows you down - i find it more confusing - plus the name is nonsense, how things are more unified is beyond me, if anything breaking from GNOME makes it less unified
<viktor> sacarlson, i only have one user, and i worked untill shortly
<ikonia> Lantizia: don't use it then
<ubuntu_64bit> ActionParsnip, OerHeks  i have already send/report  the bug but no success was made for me
<ikonia> Lantizia: it's a simple solution
<sacarlson> viktor: upgrade? update?
<Lantizia> ikonia, hey he asked, i don't use it - xfce user here
<ikonia> point taken
<cypher-neo> Lantizia: Unity is not designed by GNOME. GNOME's breakage is caused entirely by the gnome-team
<viktor> sacarlson, i update regularly, definitively not gonna upgrade if i can't back-up (no external hdd usable)
<cypher-neo> Lantizia: Unity was designed by the Canonical team
<Lantizia> cypher-neo, i know unity isn't gnome - i didn't join this party yesterday.... how you can blame gnome for unity's creation is beyond me
<sacarlson> viktor: external disk I assume are usb flash or other?
<cypher-neo> Lantizia: And I agree that GNOME packages are breaking more and more as of recent
<ActionParsnip> Lantizia: I find Unity faster persoanlly, but I use about 6 apps and few tabs, so it works well
<Lantizia> yeah it's great for occasional-use devices like tablets and family pc's
<Lantizia> but for productively it stinks
<viktor> sacarlson, yes, usb hard drive, it gets listed under devices in nautilus, but if i click it, i get a window saying "not authorized"
<cypher-neo> Lantizia: I agree... but this isn't the place for this conversation. Want to talk in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<viktor> sacarlson, using oneiric if relevant
<ActionParsnip> Lantizia: depends on the user entrely
<Lantizia> nah i'm done :)
<sacarlson> viktor: I would check in user groups to see you have priv set
<ActionParsnip> Lantizia: plus it's optional, so who cares
<Lantizia> ActionParsnip, yeah but it's opt-out though... and it's not like a setting either, you physically have to install packages to get an alternative
<ActionParsnip> Lantizia: install Xubuntu, Lubuntu or Kubuntu, no Unity
<Lantizia> ActionParsnip, already have :) been a xubuntu user for years
<ubuntu_64bit> ActionParsnip, OerHeks wat can i do after bug report  cuz wat is  needed  is me to resolve just like  as we did in keyring password
<ActionParsnip> Lantizia: no manual install of any packages if you install Xubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_64bit: ubuntu-bug unity-2d
<Lantizia> ActionParsnip, including gnome-panel on the cd wouldn't have killed anyone though... at least then if you upgrade you can get a dialog saying "new interface or old?"
<cypher-neo> ActionParsnip: That's like saying install Windows if you don't like Unity! Unity needs better options. It doesn't need to force users to install entirely unfamiliar DE's just to get out of a problem that Unity causes
<cypher-neo> Just my opinion though...
<labwide> ll
<sacarlson> viktor: I think you need to be sure your a member of the fuse group https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fuse/+bug/385375
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 385375 in fuse (Ubuntu) "Purpose of the fuse group" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ActionParsnip> cypher-neo: there are lots of apps in Ubuntu I don't like, I just remove them and install what I like
<ubuntu_64bit> ActionParsnip,  can i have the link for the bug report  for that 2d ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> cypher-neo: you do't have to installl Ubuntu, you can install Xubuntu, Kubuntu or Lubuntu and use the same OS without Unity, its really simple
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_64bit: run the command I gave, it will start the process
<ActionParsnip> cypher-neo: Unity is also a shell, not a dE :)
<Lantizia> ActionParsnip, that's not quite true - I mean if you count the "OS" to be the kernel, services & bundled apps.... then xubuntu/lubuntu/etc.. come with very different non-gnome centric apps
<dark3n> Ive got an HDD and an SSD of which i can no longer boot, it seems f'cked something up, as i tried normal formating already, what is the next level to reset the hdd and ssd to make them useable again?
<ubuntu_64bit> ActionParsnip, okay  am waiting for the command
<Lantizia> technically the OS is just the linux kernel :)
<ActionParsnip> Lantizia: you can install your favourite apps in the other variants, they will work fine
<ActionParsnip> (16:20:25) ActionParsnip: ubuntu_64bit: ubuntu-bug unity-2d            I already told you....
<ActionParsnip> Lantizia: also, XFCE is coded using GTK
<Lantizia> ActionParsnip, sure but for the bulk of people familiar with the gnome-centric bundled applications... who just don't want unity - there is no official canonical distro that'll give them gnome any more (although like we've said they can install it themselves if they like)
<Lantizia> ActionParsnip, xubuntu/ubuntu/lubuntu/kubuntu may all work from the say repo's  -  but they're all very different out of box experiences
<harrrismrubin> i want to make a sync link between /home/harrrismrubin and /home/harrrismrubin/Desktop so when i add something to the gimp folder it goes into dropbox too
<harrrismrubin> what code do i type in the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> Lantizia: true but the OS is flexible so the OOTB OS is pretty irrelevant
<llutz> ActionParsnip: nice theory at a time people change distro because they dislike the default wallpaper
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: could just symlink the desktop folder to a link in dropbx
<sacarlson> harrrismrubin: you can also create symbolic links with nautilus with right click if your run desktop
<ActionParsnip> llutz: sadly true
<Lantizia> ActionParsnip, not to first time users it isn't... OOTB is crucial.... ubuntu with it's gnome 2 layout was the most polished of all the different *buntu distro's in terms of usability and settings.... to replace the main UI with something people mostly dislike - means forcing them to a *buntu distro that has a less polished OOTB experience
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: ln -s ~/Desktop ~/Dropbox/Desktop\ Stuff
<MonkeyDust> harrrismrubin  i hardlink to my dropbox folder, even, with ln [source] [target]
<sisar> I'm on all precise-security, precise-updates, precise-proposed, precise backports. And I did "sudo apt-get update" , "sudo apt-get upgrade" just now. But I still have Firefox 12. How can I clean the list of pacakages from apt-get ?
<ubuntu_64bit> ActionParsnip,  it tell me this http://imagebin.org/217093
<ActionParsnip> Lantizia: I dunno, I've seen a tone of people liking Unity..
<compdoc> sisar, bad idea
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_64bit: ok what is the output of;   apt-cache policy unity-2d; lsb_release -a     use http://pastie.org   to host the text
<Lantizia> ActionParsnip, I've seen plenty of people yell "Oh wow, this looks really nice" - but after a few days just find it confusing
<viktor> sacarlson, i enabled the user_allow_other in /etc/fuse.conf but the problem persists, do i need to reboot to make this work?
<ActionParsnip> Lantizia: with: "orcing them to a *buntu distro that has a less polished OOTB experience"  do you mean KDE is less polished?
<ndlovu> this can't be good: 'cryptsetup: WARNING: failed to detect canonical device of /dev/sda1' Seems I'm about 18 hours from swimming with the sharks (http://xkcd.com/349/)
<Lantizia> ActionParsnip, I think kubuntu is less polished - not kde
<sisar> compdoc: then what can I try ?
<sacarlson> viktor: oh I thought all that was required was to be a member of fuse group
<sipior> Lantizia: ActionParsnip: this discussion should really be taken to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<erinaceus_> Evening, I've got a small problem with ubuntu trying to mount /boot /home / from sda when in fact they are on /sdb is there a simple work around for that?
<fidel> Kantari: and kubuntu is what in detail? isnt it again ubuntu with kdeas preset DE?
<compdoc> sisar, I mean bad idea to use precise-proposed, unless youre testing something
<fidel> but yeah - we are going offtopic somehow
<Lantizia> erinaceus_, edit /etc/fstab
<sacarlson> viktor: what do you see when you type $groups
<fidel> damn ... that was for Lantizia
<sisar> compdoc: Oh.
<ubuntu_64bit> ActionParsnip, http://pastie.org/4115042
<ActionParsnip> Lantizia: anyhoo, did my link sort your config file issue
<sacarlson> viktor: is fuse in the list of groups?
<viktor> sacarlson, viktor adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare jupiter
<viktor> sacarlson, nope
<Lantizia> ActionParsnip, yeah but I might try -qq first since it's shorte
<Lantizia> *shorter
<sacarlson> viktor: you need to add yourself to the fuse group
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_64bit: you have pulled down a deb and installed it. I suggest you reinstall with the official deb
<erinaceus_> Lantizia: Thanks, I'll see if it helps
<viktor> sacarlson, how do i put it there? i can't find the right file?
<ActionParsnip> Lantizia: the wonders of websearcing eh....its all I did
<sacarlson> viktor: there is a gui for user and groups
<Lantizia> ActionParsnip, I searched too - just that didn't come up :P
<sacarlson> I don't run unity do I don't know how to get there for you
<ubuntu_64bit> ActionParsnip,  i dont know what is deb or is it debian
<viktor> sacarlson, not in unity, unless i'm mistaken...
<erinaceus_> Lantizia: Worked like a charm, thanks
<Spajderix> hi
<ActionParsnip> Lantizia: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=make+apt-get+always+keep+the+existing+config+file
<Lantizia> erinaceus_, np
<sacarlson> viktor: oh then System>Admin>Users and groups
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_64bit: deb file is the files you use to install packages with
<Lantizia> ActionParsnip, I googled "debian apt prevent asking file changes" and got useless hits lol
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_64bit: you have pulled one in from some 3rd party source, hence the bug page telling you that you aren't using the default package
<ubuntu_64bit> ActionParsnip,  okay but can i install it if it miss in my package
<ActionParsnip> Lantizia: you didn't mention the config file, which is key
<ActionParsnip> Lantizia: obviously apt-get will make changes to files
<ubuntu_64bit> ActionParsnip, how can i pull the third part
<viktor> sacarlson, those drop-down menu's aren't available anymore, i don't know how to edit groups from gui (i'm really starting to dislike unity)
<Spajderix> I've just formated my external USB harddrive with cryptsetup luksFormat, then created ext4 on top of it, and after mounting it shows a bit over 7GB used even though I haven't copied anything yet. Is it possible that encryption steals so much of my free space?
<sacarlson> viktor: then sudo  useradd -G fuse  yourusername
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_64bit: you could maybe run:   sudo apt-get --reinstall install unity-2d
<viktor> sacarlson, useradd: user 'viktor' already exists
<sacarlson> viktor: oh I thought you said you not running unity
<ubuntu_64bit> ActionParsnip, and what about the third party source dealing with
<sacarlson> viktor: oh now groups
<sipior> Spajderix: is this a 150GB partition, by any chance?
<viktor> sacarlson, maybe i made a typo...
<sacarlson> you should be added to fuse in the list
<sacarlson> viktor: type groups
<viktor> sacarlson, nope
<sipior> Spajderix: (in other words: did you change the default reserved blocks percentage when making the filesystem?)
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_64bit: it should be overwritten, hopefully
<sacarlson> what did I do wrong is that not the method to add a user to a group?
<Spajderix> sipior: It's 500GB external hdd all cover with one partition, after encrypting formated with mkfs.ext4 -m 0
<ubuntu_64bit> ActionParsnip, nop overwritten
<sacarlson> viktor: best you read this maybe you didn't understand what I said http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-linux-add-user-to-group/
<sacarlson> viktor: or maybe the group fuse doesn't exist?
<llutz> sacarlson: never use "sudo  useradd -G xxx username"  it will kick the user from all groups except xxx. usermod -aG   or better adduser
<ubuntu_64bit> ActionParsnip,http://pastie.org/private/lyrup2b8lcpmn54fzkkga
<llutz> usermod*
<sipior> Spajderix: hmm. 7GB does seem a little high. how were you determining the space used?
<sacarlson> llutz: oh ok viktor did you get taht
<sacarlson> that
<damms005> Pls how can I set a shortcut key combination to lock my ubuntu (like in windows: windows key+L)
<ubuntu_64bit> ActionParsnip, http://pastie.org/private/lyrup2b8lcpmn54fzkkga
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_64bit: try:  sudo apt-get update     first
<Spajderix> sipior: df -h
<viktor> sacarlson, use adduser instead, got it
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_64bit: I saw the first time, youo don't need to give me the same lnk twice
<viktor> sacarlson, how do i check if fuse exists?
<damms005> Pls how can I set a shortcut key combination to lock my ubuntu (like in windows: windows key+L)
<sacarlson> viktor: well after the command you should see fuse in your groups list
<Spajderix> sipior: Just reformated it without encryption, only ext4 using: mkfs.ext4 -m 0 /dev/blah, and it shows 7,1G used
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut| damms005
<ubottu> damms005: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<sipior> Spajderix: that was going to be my next question :-)
<damms005> Thanks ActionParsnip
<llutz> viktor: after adding yourself to a group, you need to relogin to activate the change
<ActionParsnip> damms005: default is CTRL+ALT+L
<viktor> sacarlson, llutz, ok, just gonna reboot then
<llutz> viktor: relogin, not reboot
<sacarlson> viktor: one method is to look at the file  /etc/group  with more /etc/group  you should see a list of all the groups
<damms005> Again, thanks ActionParsnip
<llutz> viktor: getent group fuse
<Spajderix> sipior: I'll try changing partition table to gpt (current: msdos)
<Amigo_> Hello
<viktor> llutz, sacarlson, fuse:x:105:viktor, should work now, gonna relogin
<sacarlson> ok
<ubuntu_64bit> ActionParsnip,  wat is the size of the package u gave me cuz it looks like very huge
<Amigo_> hello
<Amigo_> couls some one help me
<Amigo_> dose someone know how to install bz2 files??
<esenga> \quit
<fidel> Amigo_: bz2 should be an archive
<fidel> Amigo_: so youwould need to extract first, then check whatever it contains
<ubuntu_64bit> ActionParsnip, http://pastie.org/private/mit7rigcy8xqr9wn2tbog
<Amigo_> AH OK
<Amigo_> I ALLREADY HAVE XTRACT IT
<ndlovu> I'm trying to capture the output of 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' in a text file, but 'sudo dpkg --configure -a > output' gives a much less verbose file. How to get the full output?
<Amigo_> it contains a loot of differnet files xD :/
<fidel> Amigo_: no need to write everything in uppercase ...anyway - hf ;)
<Amigo_> yes sorry
<Amigo_> tablock locked
<Amigo_> hbaha
<fidel> !enter > Amigo_
<ubottu> Amigo_, please see my private message
<DJones> Amigo_: What is you're trying to install? Have you checked that what you want to install isn't already in the Ubuntu repositories
<Amigo_> i want to install the newest build of widelands
<Amigo_> i want to install build 17
<Spajderix> sipior: still the same :/
<Amigo_> in the ubuntu software center is just build 14
<fidel> Amigo_: consider checking the install instructions which are most likely provides within this archive
<MonkeyDust> Amigo_  what's wrong with widelands in the repos?
<Amigo_> and ppa is an trunk version around 16
<fidel> usually there are files like: Readme, Install etc
<viktor> sacarlson, llutz, still the same problem...
<Amigo_> yes i know but
<sacarlson> viktor: wow bummer
<Amigo_> this time there isnet
<Amigo_> just an compli.sh file
<sacarlson> viktor: lets look at mount
<viktor> sacarlson, is it possible i have to istall fuse?
<fidel> Amigo_: 12.04 repo doesnt offer v14
<sacarlson> viktor: I don't think so
<ubuntu_64bit> ActionParsnip, are u there or away
<sacarlson> viktor: some reason you disk is mounting without adding you to have perms to read or write it
<viktor> sacarlson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1049321/
<sacarlson> viktor: it apears you have privs rw,nosuid,nodev,user=viktor
<fidel> !pm > Amigo_
<ubottu> Amigo_, please see my private message
<viktor> sacarlson, don't understand all of that, but then i should at least be able to open it?
<sacarlson> viktor: oh that's your encrypted account
<sacarlson> viktor: I don't see any usb mounted
<sacarlson> viktor: did you try unplug and plug the usb device
<biopyte> hi, i  have a usb fan, but without power switch ... is there a way to turn off/on the voltage on a specific usb port?
<Amigo_> check this out this is a screen shot from the what the folder is containing
<Amigo_> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/18883639/Bildschirmfoto-widelands-build17-src%20-%20Datei-Browser.png
<sacarlson> biopyte: not that I know of
<biopyte> ok
<viktor> sacarlson, yes, it's not the 2nd line, i'll connect a second external drive and send mount-output again
<fidel> Amigo_: how about updating your system to i.e. 12.04 first - which will result in an updated version to your current one without being in need to manual compile or whatever might be needed (havent checked your screenshot)
<Amigo_> yeah that would be the best way
<viktor> sacarlson, i meant to typ a "?" after "it's not the 2nd line"
<Amigo_> but my pc can not handel this version
<fidel> Amigo_: what version? and why wouldnt it be able to "handle" it=
<sacarlson> viktor: no that's your root file system
<sacarlson> viktor: unplug and replug your usb flash device
<Amigo_> i think it is ortello
<Cleitus> d
<Cleitus> d
<ndlovu> if 'dpkg --configure -a' is giving errors, would  'apt-get -f install' help or break the system more?
<Cleitus> d
<FloodBot1> Cleitus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Amigo_> the newest is Precise Pangolin
<Abys> Hi all, I'm on a ubuntu 12.04 live USB stick version and I'm trying to access the 4Gb casper-rw created. When I try to access is I get : Could not find "/cow". Please check the spelling and try again.
<fidel> Amigo_: so answer my question- why do you think your pc can run 10.04 but not 12.04?
<viktor> sacarlson, i replugged and connected another one as well, here's mount output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1049333/
<Amigo_> i think its to weak because i had a fresher version than 10.04 and it coudend handel it
<viktor> sacarlson, theyshow under devices in nautilus, so they have to be somewhere...
<Amigo_> much performance lag
<sacarlson> viktor: no I don't see it so lets try lsusb
<sacarlson> viktor: oh they do?
<fidel> Amigo_: a system being able to run 10.04 with i.e. gnome 2 - will stil lbe able to run 12.04 with gnome fallback as example
<Amigo_> @ ah ok
<Amigo_> @ fidel how can i reply to your answers??
<Pici> !floodbot | Cleitus
<ubottu> Cleitus: FloodBot1,2,3, and 4 are all bots, please direct your questions to the channel.
<fidel> but do whatever you think you should do ....consider your options - guess i mentioned both: compile source for yourself - or upgrade the OS and get the updated widelands? from apt directly
<sacarlson> viktor: if they mounted they should be seen somplace in /media if you didn't modify /etc/fstab
<fidel> Amigo_: depends on your irc client. usualy be starting typing i.e.: fi +TAB-key
<Amigo_> btw way i have no usb and no free cd rom xD :)
<viktor> sacarlson, yes, if i click them i get the "not authorized" message, here is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1049340/ the last line is definitivly the other usb-hdd
<Amigo_> oh im using open free client i dont have install a program or somthing like that
<Amigo_> @ fidel: is there a way, to update my version without usb or cd??
<fidel> !12.04 > Amigo_
<ubottu> Amigo_, please see my private message
<viktor> sacarlson, media holds only the cd-rom folder, checking fstab now, but i usuallt don't mess around in my files, so unless it got altered some other way...
<sacarlson> viktor: I don't understand why it won't mount
<fidel> in short - yes. but upgrading from 10.04 directly to 12.04 isnt recommended right now
<nitrohax> fidel> you're right just gone fixing that mess
<fidel> Amigo_: good luck - im  out
<sacarlson> viktor: oh lets look in /var/log/syslog
<fidel> nitrohax: hrhr
<cypher-neo> fidel: Why isn't upgrading recommended right now?
<Amigo_> ait
<Amigo_> thx
<fidel> cypher-neo: afaik you should wait for 12.04.1
<fidel> in case of direct upgrade from lts to lts
<ActionParsnip> fidel: yes, it will be offered in 12.04.1
<viktor> sacarlson, this is fstab http://paste.ubuntu.com/1049352/ don't see it here. looking in syslog now
<nitrohax> not sure if it was the 32 to 64 bit arch. change or what. wouldn't boot
<cypher-neo> fidel: Oh, only in cases of upgrade from LTS to LTS?
<sacarlson> viktor:  instead of /var/log/syslog  short to look at /var/log/dmesg
<fidel> cypher-neo: if you jump from 10.10 to 11.04 to 11.10 & finaly to 12.04 .....it should cause less issues in PURE theory
<cypher-neo> fidel: Cause I upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04 when it first came out
<sacarlson> viktor: nothing in fstab but root and swap
<ActionParsnip> cypher-neo: you acn make the upgrade  happen now, but the .1 is to make sure all the initial big kinks areout
<fidel> cypher-neo: thats direct follo-up
<cypher-neo> fidel: I understand
<cypher-neo> ActionParsnip: What kind of big kinks could someone expect?
<cypher-neo> ActionParsnip: Cause i have a friend who wants to do this big upgrade... what should I tell him?
<fidel> cypher-neo: backup first and be preparedfor manual debugging ;)
<ActionParsnip> cypher-neo: go for it
<Abys> I'm on a ubuntu 12.04 live USB stick version and I'm trying to access the 4Gb casper-rw created. When I try to access is I get : Could not find "/cow". Please check the spelling and try again. Can't find any relevant information on google to troubleshoot that issue...
<viktor> sacarlson, euhm, how do i copy all that?
<hans_mau> hi
<sacarlson> viktor: from gedit?  pastebinit
<sacarlson> viktor: /var/log/dmesg
<viktor> sacarlson, got it, was using vim, gedit is easier :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/1049367/
<sacarlson> viktor: I don't see the device even attempted, maybe do tail /etc/var/log/dmesg  ; and see what might change when you unplug and replug the device
<sacarlson> viktor: maybe it's not seen in dmesg?
<HairyDOM> BT5 help?
<akshaydixi> hi whenever i open empathy it crashes with a segmentation fault
<ActionParsnip> HairyDOM: ask in #backtrack-linux
<viktor> sacarlson, don't know... here's the tail: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1049381/
<wrinkliez> hey, the internet confuses me;  can i or cant i sync my iphone4 with banshee / rhythmbox?
<sacarlson> viktor: I found that it's not seen in dmesg,  you need to tail -f /var/log/syslog ;
<fidel> akshaydixi: how about reporting abug? you can use: ubuntu-bug PACKAGENAME for it
<sacarlson> viktor: and unplug replug
<arooni-mobile> can someone help me to get the value of  echo 1 2 | awk '{ printf("%.2f", $1/$2*100) }'  ... assigned to a var in a bash script
<viktor> sacarlson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1049387/
<sacarlson> ok
<sacarlson> viktor: I guess I see it disconected but not reconnected?
<Eagleman> Hello i've just bought the TP-Link TG-3269 gigabit network card, it can be found with ifconfig -a and it is working but its only operating at 100mbit instead of 1000mbit
<Eagleman> Any idea how to set it to 1000mbit?
<viktor> sacarlson, doesn't it reconnect on line 13, the packerd bell thing?
<fidel> Eagleman: does the other side of the cable connects something that can do 1000?
<Eagleman> fidel i;ve connected the same cable thats currently in the onboard gigabit card
<viktor> sacarlson, srry, line 17, that's the make of the hdd, no other hardware of that make
<sacarlson> viktor: yes I think your correct
<Eagleman> so it should be a device problem
<Eagleman> I'm pretty sure its got a cat6 cable connected
<kk_> tell me channel to join for ubuntu show down
<sacarlson> viktor: so if that's the case why is it not mounted now then?
<Zally666> Are there virtual devices on apt?
<sacarlson> viktor: oh maybe it's not formated?
<ActionParsnip> Zally666: how do you mean?
<Zally666> Aka device simulator?
<sacarlson> viktor:  so fdisk -l
<sacarlson> viktor: oh sudo fdisk -l
<Eagleman> Some 1 has an idea how to set it do 1000mbit?
<viktor> sacarlson, should be formatted in ext4, the other one is my back-up drive, that one's encrypted to, and if i try to format them with disk utility, i get th same message
<ActionParsnip> Zally666: you can make virtual network interfaces
<viktor> sacarlson, euhm do i need to specify a disk, i don't want to format the wrong thing?
<sacarlson> viktor: no default will show all I think
<Zally666> Aka vs 2003 device sim 4 studio
<studio> ..
<Zally666> .
<studio> random highlight lol
<Zally666> :)
<sacarlson> viktor: for me I get /dev/sdd1   *           1        1023     1934462    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<Eagleman> Hello i've just bought the TP-Link TG-3269 gigabit network card, it can be found with ifconfig -a and it is working but its only operating at 100mbit instead of 1000mbit, its connected to a cat 6 network
<Zally666> Use fiber
<viktor> sacarlson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1049408/
<Eagleman> no....
<mneptok> Zally666: please be both helpful and coherent.
<viktor> sacarlson, i think the last one could be one of the external hdd, it might be FAT32, i use it with other os sometimes
<Zally666> Hmm
<sacarlson> viktor: ok I guess the format is mest up so it won't mount so how do you fsck a fat32 file system?
<bharath> I have created a user and when I switched to that user I am unable to see the wireless networks panel on the top , how to solve this?
<sacarlson> viktor: could try sudo fsck /dev/sdb1 ;  see if it works
<viktor> sacarlson, the other one is definitively ext4 and it's unlikely they both got messed up... i'll try fsck now
<EDinNY> How can I change the colors on Evolution so that the header will not be black on black?
<sacarlson> viktor: or we could try to manualy mount and see what the error is sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: you can use ifconfig to set rate
<sacarlson> viktor: make sure there is a /mnt directory   mkdir /mnt
<Eagleman> ActionParsnip what would be the exact command for that since i've already tried that
<microcheapfx> Salut tout le monde
<fidel> !fr > microcheapfx
<ubottu> microcheapfx, please see my private message
<fidel> and hi ;)
<ploo> anyone having issues with 12.04 server locking up on usb hub found?
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: sudo  ifconfig eth0 rate 1000M 
<sipior> Eagleman: install "ethtool" and kindly pastebin the output of "ethtool eth0" (mutatis mutandis)
<ndlovu> if 'dpkg --configure -a' fails because of too many errors, is it safe to run 'apt-get -f install'?
<eternaltyro> Hi, I was wondering if anyone of you has ever configured CenterIM to use OTR ???
<Eagleman> sipior http://pastebin.com/GXBGNaUu
<Eagleman> I already have an eth0 that is working on 1000mbit
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: then change the comand to eth1  ...obviously....
<morsnowski>  ndlovu if I run into package trouble I run apt-get -f install first and then dpkg --configure -a
<ubuntu_64bit> ActionParsnip,  look at this
<ubuntu_64bit> ActionParsnip,  look at this  http://pastie.org/private/mit7rigcy8xqr9wn2tbog
<sipior> Eagleman: what is the result of "sudo ethtool -s eth1 speed 1000 duplex full"?
<Eagleman> I already did i was just informing im
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_64bit: looks fine
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: cool
<Eagleman> ...
<Eagleman> sipior Speed: 1000Mb/s
<nitrohax> is there still a problem with the file transfer speed with 64?
<Eagleman> Thanks alot for helping me :)
<sipior> Eagleman: yep, enjoy.
<ndlovu> morsnowski, thanks... don't really have any other options anyway!
<ubuntu_64bit> ActionParsnip,  give me the next link after that on
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_64bit: link for what>
<morsnowski> ndlovu, as long as you are not using stuff from outside the repositories that should work
<viktor> sacarlson, i can acces the files on the hdd via the /mnt dir in nautilus (thay take forever to load though) and now the drive ISN'T listed under devices anymore in nautilus
<morsnowski> viktor, I had the same issue, I just mounted the drive and copied to a new drive from the command line
<sacarlson> viktor: ok so did the fsck fix it or??
<awais4ug> salaam to all
<munzir> Hi, can any one or help or comment on this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1014159
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1014159 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "update-grub error: physical volume pv0 not found." [Undecided,New]
<viktor> morsnowski, so do your drives mount automatically again, or?
<morsnowski> I didn't trust them and completely wiped them
<viktor> sacarlson, haven't done the fsck yet
<ubuntu_64bit> ActionParsnip, do u remember this http://pastie.org/private/lyrup2b8lcpmn54fzkkga
<morsnowski> it happened when I tried to use a drive done with 12.04/64 under 10.04/32
<sacarlson> viktor: if it mount manualy I don't understand why it won't automount
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_64bit: all I can suggest is drop to console, uninstall unity-2d package, then install it again. I have no idea how you got into this mess
<morsnowski> sacarlson, viktor i bet if you mount them you'll actually see them in the drive section in nautilus
<sacarlson> viktor: but it's working to some extent and it's my beer time
<ploo> anyone having issues with 12.04 server locking up on usb hub found during boot
<nitrohax> ploo> haven't yet
<sacarlson> morsnowski: ya he can access the files in nautilus so ??
<ndlovu> morsnowski, I'm getting too many 'dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of ...' problems for it to deal with. Any suggestions of what to try next?
<m477> if my pc is out of ram and it's getting lagging is it due to lack of swap partition?
<ubuntu_64bit> ActionParsnip, uninstallation  is via software center
<morsnowski> sacarlson, at least he can rescue them :)
<sipior> m477: well, that certainly doesn't help :-)
<morsnowski> you could make a screenshot and post it
<m477> sipior: I suppose you miss typed me with someone else
<viktor> sacarlson, i'm gonna give it rest for now too, thnks for al the help
<viktor> mosnowski, nope
<sipior> m477: don't believe i did. your lack of a swap partition is not helping the performance of your machine.
<morsnowski> hmm i could see the drives froma 12.04 live image though
<m477> sipior: but when my ram is in full loaded
<morphiss-binbash> holaaa
<m477> without 'in'
<sipior> m477: you'll want swap to allow the system to page out what it thinks it can. you'll need more ram, of course, but the lack of swap space prevents decent memory management by the kernel.
<morphiss-binbash> hi group I'm Morphiss-binbash............greetings to all!!!!
<bazhang> morphiss-binbash, ubuntu support question?
 * morsnowski it's aliens time now
<ubunto_help_requ> hi
<ubunto_help_requ> I need a piece of help
<ubunto_help_requ> my ubunto
<fidel> !ask > ubunto_help_requ
<ubottu> ubunto_help_requ, please see my private message
<Linux_Noob> hello
<Egyptian-Master> hi
<fidel> !enter > ubunto_help_requ
<ubunto_help_requ> it is booting off syncronicity
<Linux_Noob> how are you?
<m477> sipior: so isnt it the reason?
<Egyptian-Master> bored
<ubunto_help_requ> I use puppy linux 2.5.8
<bharath> how to access internet as a normal user?
<ubunto_help_requ> and it boots alright and install all intell drivers
<Egyptian-Master> by strong faith u can access anything
<Egyptian-Master> rofl
<Linux_Noob> Can someone please help me with Dual booting Mac OSX/Linux Ubuntu?
<ubunto_help_requ> ubuntu sees Samsung, o SyncMaster 753v  17  as laptop and boots out of  screen syncronicity. I go to monitors and try detect monitor yet it  ubuntu offers only THE LAPTOP possibility assuming my monitor is laptop  when that is not the case. Puppy Linux 5.2.8 boots alright and install  all intell drivers without problems, now and then I know it is not the  monitor itself, but UBUNTU that is failing to acknowledge my old monitor  which works flawl
<fidel> Linux_Noob: i can give you one keyword: refit
<Linux_Noob> yes
<ubuntu_64bit> ActionParsnip, hint for uninstallation cuz i don know if is done via normal as  in software centre  unistallastion
<Linux_Noob> i have that
<cypher-neo> Linux_Noob: Mac OSX and Ubuntu? I'd take Egyptian-Master's advice. Strong faith and prayer.
<Linux_Noob> LOL
<fidel> hrhr
<Egyptian-Master> i have no idea actually i just want to join icq rooms rofl
<tworkin> how do i update git-core on 10.04 LTS? I've done `sudo apt-get update` && `sudo apt-get install git-core`, but git remains at 1.7.0. Do I need to find a PPA where someone made a 1.7.11 package?
<i7c> i have a notebook with both NVIDIA and Intel video card. luckily ubuntu uses the intel by default, which is nice to save battery. anyways i'd like to be able to switch. can somebody explain me, how?
<Egyptian-Master> i dont know where i am actually
<bazhang> !ot | Egyptian-Master
<ubottu> Egyptian-Master: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<viktor> morsnowski, it's got to be a problem with my system, i have the same error with three different ext hdd. what do you want a screenshot of?
<bharath> Egyptian-Master: hey I can't get connections panel
<fidel> Egyptian-Master: we try to keep it ontopic inhere - there is #ubuntu-offtopic for the rest
<Linux_Noob> so basically what im hearing is that it cant be done?
<Egyptian-Master> ok
<fidel> Linux_Noob: dualbooting linux and osx is possible on apple boxes - but as most things with apple & going the non-apple way at the same time ...it tends to be a mess
<Linux_Noob> well im currently running it out of VB
<fidel> Linux_Noob: personaly - if you really need osx - consider using virtual machines inside osx to get linux without having need to reboot or mess around at all
<nitrohax> the efi doesn't like to boot up anything other then an apple. are you using a newer apple with an intel proc?
<ubunto_help_requ> my e-mail if anybody can help: portoalegre.rs.5@gmail.com bye thanks for the time.
<Linux_Noob> fidel, yes I have Virtual Box running it now
<beandog> dual boot os x and linux is possible, but it's a super big pita, so think about it really carefully how much you need it.  Short version, install refit, and GRUB into partition MBR, and not HDD
<fidel> ubunto_help_requ: this is an ubuntu help channel - i doubt we supoort puppy
<ubunto_help_requ> no fellow
<ubunto_help_requ> I said my monitor boots with puppy
<Linux_Noob> beandog would that be better than running it out of Virtual Box
<ubunto_help_requ> I am using ubunto latest version right now
<ubunto_help_requ> and it does not recognize my monitor
<fidel> ubunto_help_requ: and please read the ENTER advice i send you via the bot
<ubunto_help_requ> ubunto sees my moniotr as laptop
<beandog> On top of that, getting the keys to work properly is a pita
<fidel> there is a reason we use those pre-defined help-texts inhere ;)
<fidel> Linux_Noob: isnt that enough? just asking
<ubunto_help_requ> I tried MONITORS on ubuntu panel but it reads LAPTOP, I thing thats a UBUNTU BUG
<Linux_Noob> well im not sure. I would think that OSX and Linux running at the same time would be cutting my mem speed in half
<ubunto_help_requ> I am using a common old monitor that works well with puppy 5.2.8 and install alll intell drivers but ubuntu thinks it is laptop and does not enter graphical mode
<nitrohax> ubunto_help_requ, are you using a tv?
<ndlovu> beyond wearing sackcloth and ashes, any suggestions of what to do with an install where both 'dpkg --configure -a' and 'apt-get -f install' fail with too many errors?
<ubunto_help_requ> no
<ubunto_help_requ> syncmaster sumsung
<ubunto_help_requ> 735v
<ubunto_help_requ> old monior 17 inches
<fidel> Linux_Noob: its not that hard - it heavilydepends how you configure your vms and what you do with them. normal desktop usage in a vm would be speedy enough with 512/1024 mb - osx itself tends to be mem-hungry yep
<ubunto_help_requ> I think the problem is the new intell processors
<ubunto_help_requ> the old intell processor had easier assembly
<ubunto_help_requ> everytime I buy a new computer
<bazhang> !enter | ubunto_help_requ
<ubottu> ubunto_help_requ: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fidel> Linux_Noob: what amounf of ram do you have in that mac?
<nitrohax> ubunto_help_requ, using vga?
<ubunto_help_requ> I have problems with ubuntu
<Linux_Noob> 2gb DDr3
<ubunto_help_requ> vga
<ubunto_help_requ> yes
<i7c> i have a notebook with both NVIDIA and Intel video card. luckily ubuntu uses the intel by default, which is nice to save battery. anyways i'd like to be able to switch. can somebody explain me, how?
<ubunto_help_requ> common old computer
<fidel> Linux_Noob: ok - got your point
<bazhang> ubunto_help_requ, stop with the excessive enter key
<ubuntu_64bit> ActionParsnip, need an answer
<Linux_Noob> :/
<ubunto_help_requ> SYNCMASTER 735v samsung
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_64bit: I gave a suggestion
<ubunto_help_requ> that is my monitor
<ubuntu_64bit> ActionParsnip, hint for uninstallation cuz i don know if is done via normal as  in software centre  unistallastion
<ubunto_help_requ> ubunto enters with failsafe
<sacarlson> ndlovu: I look back over the irc log and fail to see what package you try and fail to install
<nitrohax> ubunto_help_requ, it's not getting the identifier from the monitor like new ones with an dvi/hdmi. so it defaults to laptop as the display name
<fidel> ubunto_help_requ: PLEASE read the ENTER advices
<ubunto_help_requ> yes I am using UBUNTU right now failsafe
<ubunto_help_requ> and I TRIED MONIOTORS in the panel
<ubunto_help_requ> but it says my sceen is LAPTOP when it is not
<fidel> welcome to ignore
<h00k> !enter > ubunto_help_requ
<ubottu> ubunto_help_requ, please see my private message
<OerHeks> ubunto_help_requ, on what videocard ? we need more details.
<ndlovu> sacarlson, failed upgrade. I've written up the history at http://askubuntu.com/questions/153131/what-to-do-when-dpkg-configure-a-fails-with-too-many-errors
<sacarlson> ndlovu: ok reading
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_64bit: sudo apt-get --purge remove unity-2d; sudo apt-get install unity-2d
<ubunto_help_requ> I am using irc for the first time i am ackward in locating things like private message sorry
<emobathtub> I need help. Running 12.04, changed monitors, screen started flickering like crazy. Spent an hour trying to fix it, couldnt, got frustrated and reset the computer, and now no input devices work.
<Eagleman> Is it possible to assign an WAN ( from my ISP ) ip address to an inside computer?
<OerHeks> Eagleman, yes, connect the server direct to the modem.
<Eagleman> Hmm it only has 1 "internet port"
<sacarlson> ndlovu: wow too many so reinstall?
<joaojeronimo__> Which package does pip (that tool to install python packages) come from ?
<h00k> ubunto_help_requ: Please keep your sentences to one line to avoid excessive talking in a row in here broken up into separate lines.  it makes things very difficult to follow.  Please consider using longer phrases and less 'Enter' key.
<ndlovu> sacarlson, that's looking like my next step but was hoping to avoid it
<emobathtub> And right as I post this it all worked out, nevermind
<joaojeronimo__> is it python-setuptools ?
<jrib> joaojeronimo__: python-pip
<joaojeronimo__> thanks jrib !
<Eagleman> This is my current topology modem(pushes wan ip address to router)>router>pc
<sacarlson> ndlovu: if you have space someplace you might just not destroy it yet and install the new version on another partition until you find a solution if ever
<OerHeks> Eagleman, no, that can't be done.
<ubuntu_64bit> ActionParsnip, look at this http://pastie.org/private/kx8roxsvuvkffelgbde1pw
<Eagleman> OerHeks isnt it possible to setup two internet ports on my router with openwrt?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_64bit: looks good, reboot
<OerHeks> Eagleman, i do not know anything about openwrt
<Eagleman> ok, thanks for helping
<ubuntu_64bit> okay let me du it
<bazhang> Eagleman, check their irc channel here on freenode
<bazhang> !alis | Eagleman use this to search
<ubottu> Eagleman use this to search: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<rhizmoe> Eagleman: multiple segments on one subnet is the function of a bridge
<DX099> hello, what's the package that add the possibility to change folder icon in nautilus ?
<Plizzo> My Ubuntu Server has been disconnected from the network for some hours, and now that I plugged it back in it only gets an IPv6 address, and no IPv4 one. This means I cannot access it properly, what do I do?
<ubunto_help_requ> 0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<nitrohax> DX099, you can't do it under properties on the folder you want to change?
<pacci> ciao
<pacci> !list
<ubottu> pacci: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ubunto_help_requ> If I post my puppy linux X11.conf
<ndlovu> sacarlson, I could do that, but looking for the path of least potential failure at the moment, considering my limited sysadmin skills. Partitioning has warning bells ringing.
<ubunto_help_requ> then it would work, puppy detects everything, ubunto the new one is failing
<ActionParsnip> DX099: it does that by default, just want to change and hit properties. Then click the folder icon and you can change it to what you want.
<ubunto_help_requ> I think I will reboot with puppy linux and copy the X11.conf and post it to you
<ubuntu_64bit> ActionParsnip, ready rebooting
<ActionParsnip> ubunto_help_requ: the OS is called ubuntu, not ubunto
<ActionParsnip> ubunto_help_requ: you can copy the puppy xorg.conf to ubuntu if you want :)
<ubunto_help_requ> I am brazilian I how we pronounce
<ubuntu_64bit> ActionParsnip, again repa
<ubunto_help_requ> sorry
<h00k> !br | ubunto_help_requ
<ubottu> ubunto_help_requ: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<nitrohax> does 12.04 lts come preloaded with wine?
<ActionParsnip> gotta love puppy :)
<ubuntu_64bit> ActionParsnip, again repeat the same problem of http://imagebin.org/217091after rebooting
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, ever get the feeling you're being trolled at times
<ActionParsnip> nitrohax: not by default
<h00k> nitrohax: no, but you can install it from the Software Center.
<ubunto_help_requ> I know it is ubuntu best of best yet as portuguese speaker I have a tendency to spell ubuntu
<nitrohax> thankx
<ActionParsnip> nitrohax: its easily installable though ;)
<Wavelight> hello
<BluesKaj> ubunto_help_requ, ubuntu isn't an english word, it's from anafrican language
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: I eattrolls for breakfast
<ubunto_help_requ> ubuntu 11.4 would boot without problems my monitor
<nitrohax> ActionParsnip, just dind't want to install two instances
<ubunto_help_requ> the new one is not booting the new kernel I will have to wait to learn
<ActionParsnip> nitrohax: understandable
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, good to hear , keeps the troll population down
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_64bit: I suggest you report a bug now then
<nitrohax> had enough headaches with the 10.4 - 12.04 update. LOL
<ActionParsnip> nitrohax: could always clean install
<ubuntu_64bit> i  have been reported  but no respondent
<ubunto_help_requ> ok, I will. Thank you. I boots with the new LCD alright, the new kernel. The problem is I broke my lcd and returned to old monitor
<CrazyGangster> What should do when my screen freezes while Im playing flash videos in fullscreen mode?
<CrazyGangster> I switch to tty1 and execute "openbox --restart" but i get the msg "Openbox-Message: Failed to open the display from the DISPLAY environment variable."
<nitrohax> already did. had to do back up and transfers to a clean install and rebuild the raid after that. LOL
<ubuntu_64bit> ActionParsnip, i  have been reported  but no respondent
<ubunto_help_requ> new ubunto kernel works well with LCD
<ubunto_help_requ> too delicate screen the LCD I have broken many gave up using it
<OerHeks> ubuntu_64bit, you won't get a respond, unless you have a launchpad account so ubuntu can find you.
<nitrohax> i take it you still need to d/l the restricted extras to view copyright dvds and such?
<ubunto_help_requ> I drink beer, whyskey and go parting and flood my keyboard and drops LCD to the ground
<bazhang> !ot | ubunto_help_requ
<ubottu> ubunto_help_requ: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ubunto_help_requ> now I have returned to old monitor
<ubuntu_64bit> OerHeks, can i have the link for launchpad
<OerHeks> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<ubuntu_64bit> OerHeks, how much is launchpad account needed for creation
<hypnoseal> Good afternoon #ubuntu.  Would anyone be able to point me towards some reading material or docs which will educate me on: 1) Load balancing multiple internet connections for a single network, and 2) Scripting on linux.  I'm quite familiar with running linux as a webserver (LAMP stacks and the like) and programming (python, ruby, java...), the more indepth I can read the better!  Thanks for the
<hypnoseal> help :)
<ndlovu> Anyone familiar with the command 'sudo apt-get -o APT::Immediate-Configure=no upgrade'? Is it safe to run on a failed upgrade?
<ubuntu_64bit> OerHeks, launchpad is it for free
<OerHeks> ubuntu_64bit, does it say any money involved?
<milne8204> Anyone can say good melody songs ?
<milne8204> :D
<bazhang> milne8204, thats not on topic here
<donvito> yes milne8204
<donvito> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrYlcytsBdE
<donvito> listen it :)
<FloodBot1> donvito: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kevin> Hi. I had 11.10 and upgraded to 12.04 lts and now I have some weird distro Gnome 2.30.2 ???
<ubuntu_64bit> OerHeks, i was just asking
<bazhang> !bug | ubuntu_64bit
<ubottu> ubuntu_64bit: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<bazhang> donvito, dont paste that here
<bazhang> kevin, 12.04 is gnome3
<fidel> kevin: gnome is not a distri. are you talking aboutthe session you can choose at login screen=
<kevin> well it looks similar to ubuntu 9, plain screen no left bar or anything it even has for palm notebooks
<muh2000> hi all
<awais4ug> hi
<awais4ug> h r u muh
<awais4ug> ?
<awais4ug> i am from pak
<awais4ug> u?
<FloodBot1> awais4ug: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fidel> kevin: logout and check what you choose before you login as first step
<muh2000> how can i change the file association of firefox when i download and open an PDF file?
<bazhang> awais4ug, ubuntu support question?
<newsun> hi! is it possible to download torrents to a usb drive from the ubuntu live cd?
<kevin> but it was an upgrade in the software manager of 11.10 to 12.04 LTS
<kevin> fidel, ok I will log out
<OerHeks> newsun, sure, transmission is the standard client, go in preferences and choose your usb drive as target for files
<newsun> OerHeks: can the ubuntu live cd automatically detect usb drives, or tweaks needed?
<emobathtub_> How do I make my screen stop flickering
<OerHeks> newsun, depends on the type of format.
<OerHeks> fat16/32 will be recognized, you need ntfs-3g package for ntfs.
<newsun> OerHeks: ntfs, probably
<OerHeks> newsun, you can install it in the live session, no problem, only install it every time you boot the live cd
<newsun> but doesn't ubuntu detect ntfs by default?
<roasted> Hello! Is there a way to manually update ntp time? My server is off by 21 seconds (causing issues with other applications) yet both my laptop andserver are set to get time automatically....
<fidel> roasted: you could manually run ntpdate NTPSERVERADDRESS once
<fidel> roasted: but ask yourself why your current ntp setup isnt working in the first place ;) any log output or similar?
<roasted> fidel: no. It's set to automatic, but the time is off by a few seconds. I have no idea why. Only just noticed it.
<fidel> automatic means: run ntp
<roasted> fidel: looks like that may have corrected it. It detected my server was off by 21 seconds, which is the exact time that owncloud said it was off (hence the refusal to sync)
<fidel> roasted: so check if some kind of ntp daemon is running - then check if there is logout
<roasted> fidel: its identical now.
<fidel> oh - i overread the 'seconds'
<fidel> ;)
<damms005> roasted: ubuntu parted does'nt support moving ntfs partitons. any idea of other programmes to use?
<emobathtub_> Is there any reason why x would have issues with
<emobathtub_> Lower supported resolutions?
<fidel> roasted: hows the ownclod experience so far. feel free to pm me in case you want to share
<damms005> Pls ubuntu parted command does'nt support moving ntfs partitons. any idea of other programmes to use?
<Mathuin> I have four or five Ubuntu boxes running precise behind a slow link.  I'd like to download stuff like nvidia-current only once if possible.  What's the best way to do this in an automated fashion?
<quazimodo> whycome no emacs24 in ubuntu12.04lts?
<emobathtub_> Most desktop users don't use means
<emobathtub_> Emacs**
<damms005> Mathuin: Checked if available in repository?
<damms005> Pls ubuntu parted command does'nt support moving ntfs partitons. any idea of other programmes to use?
<emobathtub_> damms005: What are you trying to do?
<damms005> emobathtub_: move an sdc2 partition to the beggining of the disk beacause
<BluesKaj> damms005 , you can't move any partition that's mounted and being used
<damms005> emobathtub_: sdc1 is empty
<damms005> it is not mounted
<damms005> I'd just like to shrink
<BluesKaj> is it on the same drive as the one you're using ?
<emobathtub_> damms005: try to Just expand the partition?
<bitonic> emacs24.1 is never going to be backported to 12.04, right?
<DX099> nitrohax, sorry for the long latence. No, the menu in which I should be able to do it is missing
<hypnoseal> Which network load balancing program is the most active and stable? BalanceNG, HAproxy or Crossroads Load Balancer?
<damms005> emobathtub_: sdc2 partition is about 240G and only 120G is used. I want to shrink/move it so that the partition is just 120G
<damms005> sdc2 partition is about 240G and only 120G is used. I want to shrink/move it so that the partition is just 120G
<Anakin6> evening
<Anakin6> *ewening
<Anakin6> im haveing a issue with my network card is this the right chatroom to ask for help??
<UndiFineD> Anakin6, yes it is
<damms005> emobathtub_: It is like saying that I want to resize sdc2 so that it is the size of what it contains
<ActionParsnip> Anakin6: if it is under ubuntu, then yes
<damms005> ActionParsnip:  sdc2 partition is about 240G and only 120G is used. I want to shrink/move it so that the partition is just 120G
<ActionParsnip> damms005: use gparted, you can shrink the partition provided the partition is unmounted.
<Anakin6> im trying to install intel pro wireless card which nedds the ipw2200 driver...
<damms005> ActionParsnip: Not working.
<Anakin6> here is a dmseg with driver name grap
<Radex> hi, i created new raid md1 and after reboot it's like md127 (version 12.04) - any ideas how to fix it?
<Anakin6> http://pastebin.com/JCx2fXXp
<damms005> ActionParsnip: Gparted won't let me drag it beyond where it is. It only allows me to drag-extend it
<anddam> hi, is there a way to add an user to sudoers with a single command from CLI?
<Anakin6> can anyone assist me on this
<DX099> ActionParsnip, that menu is now missing. all I have now is "general, permission, share"
<schnuffle> Radex: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1764861
<beandog> anddam: maybe not a single command
<anddam> or better is a group in sudoers by default? (wheel, staff)
<nyuck> Hello
<nyuck> I
<beandog> anddam: admin is the group in sudoers, but it's not created by default
<anddam> beandog: I'm over the phone with a non computer-savvy people trying to use an ubuntu system
<schnuffle> anddam: admin and sudo group
<nyuck> m having a massive issue on multiple machines all basedi n Ubuntu.
<Jon--> More of an xorg question I suppose, whenever I use multiple monitors on my laptop now, it creates it like one large monitor. If I have the monitor on the left and my laptop on the right, docks like cairo-dock will display when I move my mouse to the far left monitor sidebar, but it appears on the left side of my laptops monitor. xorg.conf does not have twiview enabled. This behaviour did not exist before I moved to ubuntu 12.04. Ideas?
<beandog> anddam: gpasswd -a sudo <username> (as root)
<damms005> ActionParsnip: http://imagebin.org/217104
<anddam> beandog: so I can make him reboot single mode and add his user to sudoers
<beandog> anddam: but they'd either have to re-login as that user, or sudo back to that user so they are using those permissions
<beandog> or reboot :)
<anddam> reboot is fine, these are windows users
<beandog> anddam: yah should be okay
<ubuntu_64bit> OerHeks, direct link for bug reporting to the launchpad  (bug like this http://imagebin.org/217091)
<damms005> ActionParsnip: http://imagebin.org/217107
<anddam> I mean they reboot anyway for whatever reason
<anddam> I didn't know gpasswd
<UndiFineD> Anakin6, i found this: http://vanilla.slitaz.org/index.php?p=/discussion/comment/11534#Comment_11534
<damms005> ActionParsnip: I can't shrink that. Gparted only allows me to extend that partiton. http://imagebin.org/217107
<nyuck> When using a laptop for everyday tasks occasionally the computer will completely lock up, mouse will not move, can't change to a different tty, only option is a  hard reboot. This affects MY laptop, this affects my WIFE laptop, which is a completely different manufacturer, this affects my FRIENDS laptop which makes me look bad because I installed Linuix on there. I am running Pinguy 12.04, my wife is running Ubuntu 12.04, and my friend is using Linux Mint 12
<nyuck> .04. All are identical issues despite completely different hardware setups.
<hypnoseal> Anakin6: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=10138&ProdId=1637&lang=eng&OSVersion=Linux*&DownloadType=Drivers
<UndiFineD> Anakin6, seems like a firmware issue, where you need to install them
<OerHeks> UndiFineD, Anakin6 missing firmware, download the latest @ http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/firmware.php
<UndiFineD> TY OerHeks
<Daekdroom> !mint | nyuck
<ubottu> nyuck: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<quazimodo> emobathtub_: yeah but emacs rocks
<nyuck> We're also using different DESKTOP ENVIRONMENTS, I'm using XFCE, my wife is using Unity, and my friend is using Cinimon
<ubuntu_64bit> OerHeks, direct link for bug reporting to the launchpad  (bug like this http://imagebin.org/217091)
<hypnoseal> Anakin6: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man4/iwi.4freebsd.html
<nyuck> oh shut up, did you not even read the goddamn statement?
<emobathtub_> Xorg hates me, I cannot get this display to work. :(
<p3rror> hello
<emobathtub_> quazimodo: eh, I couldn't get used to it
<p3rror> please i can not access internet from my ubuntu
<OerHeks> ubuntu_64bit, oke, now you wait for responce on launchpad. we can't help you further now.
<p3rror> i can ping
<anddam> schnuffle, beandog: any difference between using "sudo" or "admin" group? this questions suggests the latter http://askubuntu.com/questions/7477/how-can-i-add-a-new-user-as-sudoer
<quazimodo> emobathtub_: haha
<p3rror> but i can not do wget nor apt-get
<anddam> s/questions/answer
<sacarlson> p3rror: and a browser?
<schnuffle> nyuck: are all PC on the same network and does it happen when you take your laptop somewhere else?
<glosoli> Is there any other way instead od Bodhi Linux to use E17 on Ubuntu ?
<alecjw> hi, does anyone know why the package smlnj exists in natty and quantal but not maverick or perfect?
<ubuntu_64bit> OerHeks, i didnt send it yet
<nyuck> Negative, they're actually on three different networks entirely. Me and my friends are SIMILAR networks, we are both using a Huaweii mobile wifi defice, my wife is uing a typical wireless connection through a standard Netgear router
<schnuffle> anddam: I can't check the difference because my sudoers is already tweaked
<beandog> anddam: no difference, but in my experience, the admin group doesn't exist by default
<Mathuin> [repost due to disconnect] I have four or five Ubuntu boxes running precise behind a slow link.  I'd like to download stuff like nvidia-current only once if possible.  What's the best way to do this in an automated fashion?
<nyuck> We are all running 32 bit distros
<nyuck> as well as the PAE kernel
<ikonia> Mathuin: download the packages to a local machine, and setup your own repo
<schnuffle> nyuck: okay so no physical impact that would reach all the PCs. Have you checked the kernel logs after the failures to find a cause ?
<beandog> ikonia: meh, rsync seems easier
<nyuck> When I next have a freeze, I will make sure to get the dmesg output
<Mathuin> ikonia: is there an automated way to do that?
<schnuffle> Mathuin: create a local repo cache
<nyuck> Is there another method you'd want?
<Mathuin> Links to wiki pages explaining what I need to install and configure would be dearly appreciated. :-)
<tworkin> how do i check for a newer package for git-core on 10.04 LTS? apt telling me i'm up to date with 1.7.0
<ikonia> beandog: what ?
<ikonia> Mathuin: not really no
<damms005> sdc2 partition is about 240G and only 120G is used. How do I shrink/move it so that the partition is just 120G
<beandog> ikonia: just using rsync to copy files instead of setting up a repo seems simpler
<ikonia> Mathuin: you just download the packages you want from repository you are using (its just a http server)
<schnuffle> nyuck: of course as much info possible helps. Did all PCs were fine before you installed Linux on them?
<alecjw> anyone? i'm looking to install smlnj on perfect
<alecjw> or precise or whatever its called
<ikonia> beandog: it's the same thing
<ikonia> beandog: copying to a local location for the other machines to share
<sacarlson> tworkin: I'm running git 1.7.0.4  on ubuntu 10.04 works fine for me
<Mathuin> ikonia: okay, so there's no automated solution.  I find that really surprising, as what I want to do is just the junior version of what a large site admin would do.
<schnuffle> Mathuin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Apt-Cacher-Server
<Mathuin> Though a large site admin would probably hand-pick packages and test them first before deplying.
<ikonia> Mathuin: why would it be automated
<nyuck> schnuffle, I can't say for my machine, I did not boot into any other OS with it, I just plopped the CD in as soon as I had it. Their machines had OTHER issues when they ran Windows, nothing similar to this, all very common virus/spyware issues.
<ikonia> Mathuin: it's just download the packages you want, and share them to the other machines
<tworkin> sacarlson:  it "works" but it doesnt have lots of updates, subtree, status -sb, etc. git is at 1.7.11 now
<ikonia> Mathuin: it's not exactly a tough task or concept to grasp,
<tworkin> guess i'll just build it from source
<damms005> sdc2 partition is about 240G and only 120G is used. How do I shrink/move from the initial 240G it so that the partition is just 120G
<Mathuin> ikonia: I've been a sysadmin for a while, the difficulty here is not in grasping the concept, it's in desiring that the process run unattended.
<ikonia> Mathuin: it is unattended
<schnuffle> nyuck: So its more of 3 different PCs all of them not running as the should. So you should not search for a common cause but for the specific problems of each of them. Sounds like to had a meeting with Murphy :)
<BluesKaj> damms005, use the gparted live-cd , it woks well
<ikonia> Mathuin: you do it once, and it's done
<nyuck> in /var/crash I have a few files, all relating to various programs but none that consistently show up
<Mathuin> I'm looking at apt cacher.
<beandog> Mathuin: what are you trying to do?
<ikonia> Mathuin: then just cron it
<schnuffle> s/to/you/
<ikonia> Mathuin: for a sys admin of "a while" this is bread and butter stuff
<Mathuin> beandog: I have multiple Ubuntu machines running precise.  They are behind a slow link.  I do not want to have each box downloading large packages and storing them on their own drives.
<sacarlson> tworkin: so newer version have more features?  did you try gitg?  I love gitg gui
<BluesKaj> damms005, gparted works well, not like my spelling
<nyuck> schnuffle, The common applications would be Google Chrome, Skype (different versions, however) Network MAnager, and uh... any other very common programs that come with these OS.
<Mathuin> ikonia: It's distro-specific stuff.  When you start with System V Release 2.0 and VMS 5.5 and Novell, the newer stuff blends together if you don't use it.
<Mathuin> And on VMS, this was easy.
<ikonia> Mathuin: the concept of downloading the files from the repo and pointing the other machiens at the downloaded server is not new or modern technology
<Mathuin> beandog: my desire is for this process to be unattended.
<Mathuin> ikonia: again, yes, I agree, and I have agreed with you there.  I do not want to download them by hand, that's all I am saying.
<schnuffle> nyuck: To go further we would need some info about the logs and dmesg the next time it crashes.
<ikonia> Mathuin: just download the files you want, cron it if you want it to be automated/unattended, then setup your other machines (clients) to point at that central downloaded package list
<damms005> BluesKaj: I am using GUI Gparted. The fs isn't  mounted. I just plugged in the dongleand used fdisk to write linux ext2 fs on sdc1. sdc2 is a windows' fs (ntfs). I need a linux facility to work with it
<ikonia> Mathuin: you have a choice 1.) download by hand 2.) write a script using something like rsync to download the whole repo -exlucind what you don't want 3.) use apt-mirror to mirror the whole 60GB repo to your local machine
<sacarlson> tworkin: I see git 1.7.10 in ppa
<Mathuin> ikonia: so far, apt-cacher looks like a fourth option which is wayyyy better than what you're suggesting.
<nyuck> schnuffle, I found one log on my friends computer relating to a kernel crash....
<fraterm> Mathuin, you'll probably need to do some scripting in this case as your environment isn't necessarily going to be something where lots of people have had the same request of ubuntu to provide it.
<sacarlson> tworkin: https://launchpad.net/~git-core/+archive/ppa
<ikonia> Mathuin: if you think so, use it
<damms005> BluesKaj: My CD-RON is bad. Can't use CDs
<Mathuin> ikonia: I'm trying to finish the docs. :-)
<damms005> BluesKaj: I just need to shrink it GUI
<Mathuin> fraterm: that's sorta surprising.  I figure developers would do this sort of thing a lot at home.  Back to the docs.
<Pici> alecjw: It looks like smlnj was removed from debian some time in 2011 due to no one maintaining the package. Since we sync from debian, if they remove a package, so do we.  Sometime after that, it gained a maintainer and was republished to debian. And then subsequently resynced to Quantal.  Maverick is EOL, so there are no packages for that release available.
<Pici> alecjw: See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/smlnj/+publishinghistory and http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=598686 and http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/s/smlnj/smlnj_110.74-1/changelog
<ubottu> Debian bug 598686 in ftp.debian.org "RM: smlnj -- RoQA; orphaned rc buggy" [Normal,Open]
<tworkin> sacarlson: thanks for the PPA
<BluesKaj> damms005, I've never had any luck with using a gui partitoner running on the same drive as the partitions that I wanted to edit ...always used live-cd
<OerHeks> damms005, there is a gparted live iso too, use a usb-stick if your cdrom is bad.
<i7c> i accidentally did crazy stuff with my xorg.conf. how can i reset it?
<nyuck> schnuffle, I just thought of something we all have in common, we're all running similar partition schemes.
<damms005> OerHeks: BluesKaj : can't I use CLI parted? the -move option?
<kkuser> i7c, if you have the open graphic drivers, then you can erase xorg.conf and restart.
<Mihai00> Salut, ma poate ajuta cineva?
<Laban> Where does Ubuntu save the config for internet sharing? I've enabled connection sharing and it's decent, but I'd like to tweak it a bit.
<schnuffle> nyuck: any special setup?
<OerHeks> damms005, BluesKaj explained: your partitions need to be unmounted, the easy way is booting live cd/usb
<i7c> kkuser: ok, i'll try
<damms005> OerHeks: the partion is not mounted. I double-checked with df and fstab
<Mathuin> After further reading, this apt-cacher plus proxy will do what I need.  Thank you for your patience.
<ubuntu_64bit> OerHeks, where do i post my bug here in launchpad http://imagebin.org/217116
<tworkin> so, what is the process for moving a package from a PPA to the mainline?
<ubuntu_64bit> ikonia,  where do i post my bug here in launchpad http://imagebin.org/217116
<Pici> ubuntu_64bit: You need to stop addressing particular people when you ask a question for the first time.  You have been told a few times not to do that.
<Mihai00> Salut, ma poate ajuta cineva?
<OerHeks> ubuntu_64bit, follow the instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<BluesKaj> damms005, like I said , trying to edit partitions on the drive in use , whether the partitions are mounted or unmounted has never worked for me
<i7c> kkuser: nice, thx
<ubuntu_64bit> Pici, we have been started before with these guys thats why i was directly addressing
<Devil^Soul>  /server irc.plcnet.org
<GrandCouillon> Hello guys ! I've created a GNU/Linux application and I would like to create binary debian package. The guides I've seen online are not very "friendly" and I don't want to spend hours on this subject ... Can anyone points me a friendlier page ?
<EigelDan> I am new to Ubuntu 12.04 and need help getting my mouse scroll wheel to work (it does not work at all in any application)
<bibi23> everytime I edit a file with gedit, it creates a filename~ file in the same folder, why?
<bibi23> it's not a tmp file, it's still here after closing gedit
<schnuffle> bibi23: its a backup
<bibi23> schnuffle: is there a way to disable the backup?
<jost> did anyone experience that firefox makes the desktop unusable recently? Most the time it happens when you drag something (a tab i believe, but am not sure), then the cursor stays the hand and nothing reacts... only logging into tty and killing firefox seems to help.
<fraterm> jost, which desktop?  Unity?
<OerHeks> GrandCouillon, this is the official docu > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete and this article is a good start > http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/how-to-create-deb-package-ubuntu-debian.html
<jost> yes
<schnuffle> bibi23: i don't know
<fraterm> I sure don't run unity if I can help it.
<OerHeks> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<GrandCouillon> OerHeks, thanks !
<jost> actually, i've gotten accustomed to unity, and am beginning to like it
<bibi23> schnuffle: ok, I'll google it
<avalarion_> Hi there, I am normaly using gentoo.... I have a problem installing iptables, a block or something like this I guess... http://pastebin.com/kZ76aCjV
<schnuffle> bibi23: I've checked the options but couldn't find anything
<bibi23> schnuffle: http://askubuntu.com/questions/83026/prevent-gedit-from-creating-files-with-the-suffix
<jrib> avalarion_: did you read what you pasted?
<Mihai00> Salut, ma poate ajuta cineva?
<avalarion_> jrib: oh, an other error in the error.txt than on my console, interesting *G*. I am able to work with it, thanks =)
<jrib> avalarion_: it's an issue with your postgresql setup
<schnuffle> bibi23: perfect :)
<OerHeks> avalarion_, 91 not upgraded. i think you need to update first.
<GrandCouillon> I've got a problem under gnome classic : when starting a program its window doesn't come on top of the others. Any idea ?
<avalarion_> OerHeks: thanks^^. 19 MB... And the girl said she had updated today...
<nyuck> schnuffle, A 10-15 gb root partition, a swap partition twice the size of the ram, and the rest dedicated to /home . All are ext3
<avalarion_> jrib: thanks!
<OerHeks> avalarion_, i agree, it is not easy to read a error, but somehowe ubuntu gives a clue in it.
<schnuffle> nyuck: enough space on all partitions?
<nyuck> Yes, no real lack of room, especially on the root partition.
<Vickyyy> a question: will a kingston 2 giga pendrive be enough to install ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> !ro > Mihai00
<ubottu> Mihai00, please see my private message
<steevB> 64 or 32 bit?
<steevB> wait, ckyy are you wanting to install onto the pendrive, or install from it
<Vickyyy> 32 bit
<Vickyyy> from it
<Vickyyy> onto my desktop
<OerHeks> Vickyyy, 1 Gb is enough
<steevB> yeah, you should be fine
<Vickyyy> thanks
<steevB> yup, good luck have fun
<Vickyyy> well I already installed it once, but from a live CD
<javierf_> Hi! I have problem with my internet connection, that sometimes go very slow in Ubuntu 12.04. I can solve it parcially with the command "sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off". I would like to which off wlan power permanently, so I don't have to introduce that order so often... someone can asses me how to do that? Thanks!
<Vickyyy> however when I installed a new hard drive I only installed win 7 on it
<steevB> ahh, got it
<Vickyyy> my mum used to like ubuntu for some reason
<Vickyyy> hah
<OerHeks> javierf_, lots of slow network problems can be solved by disabling IPv6
<K4k> When customizing the packages on the ubuntu iso, according to help.ubuntu you make a dists/precise/extras/binary-i386 directory. Would you change binary-i386 to binary-x86_64 if you're working with a 64bit edition ISO?
<steevB> thats cool, until she tries to install something herself and screws it up, haha
<Mihai00> does anybody knows how to install ubuntu on a android tablet?
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6#Disabling_IPv6
<ubuntu_64bit> ikonia, bans me
<d1gital__> Mihai00: you'll need to set up a chroot environment, and install ubuntu there using debootstrap.  There are step-by-step guides online, just search for one.
<Mihai00> and run nativ ?
<ubuntu_64bit> we do need to share ideas over these channel but not  because u have power and authority  to us that u can do anything to us isn't fair what u have done for me am real  excited with such   behaviour shown
<jpohn> Is this workin??
<arjun> http://pastebin.com/0SbF9hxP   i want to have access in gui mode
<arjun> can any one tell me what does /bin/sh shells means
<jpohn> Can anyone see me?
<Meridious> arjun, that is the filepath to some of the shell commands
<Meridious> arjun, there are other places where commands can be found, such as /usr/bin/sh too
<d1gital> Mihai00: all of the software you'll be running has been compiled for ARM, so, yes, it's native in the sense that you're not using an emulator, but executing the code directly.  X support, however, is in early development, so you're better off using a VNC client/server if you want a GUI.
<ShinyObjects|Awa> Hey all - I'm trying to share some files with Windows PCs on my network. I right clicked the folder I'd like to share, went to "sharing" and made sure "guest access" is checked
<kayve> my mouse is going crazy I have an assignment due today! aaaiiieee  {=:O
<ShinyObjects|Awa> But it still wants a login when people try to access it for some reason.
<gr33n7007h> Could someone tell me what these errors are when using apt-get to install programs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1049633/
<ShinyObjects|Awa> Anyone got a pointer for me?
<d1gital> kayve: ditch it. ^_^
<Meridious> arjun, http://kb.iu.edu/data/acar.html
<kayve> I can't man
<Meridious> arjun, some reading materials for you
<GeertJohan> why is audio in ubuntu still a bitch to set up ?
<kayve> I don't have time to learn rat poison or something d00d.  I have to finish this assignment within a couple hours
<Meridious> GeertJohan, cuz driverz
<kayve> it's my touchpad
<GeertJohan> Meridious: yeah but then there's also alsa, pulseaudio, and whatnot..
<kayve> it keeps wantonly dragging stuff and doing stuff I don't want
<jpohn> Can Anybody See ME?
<GeertJohan> jpohn: catch
<Mihai00> d1gital : run like a virtual machine .. and access with VNC ?
<jpohn> What's Catch Mean?
<Mihai00> sorry for my bad english
<arjun> can any one tell me what does /bin/sh shells means
<d1gital> kayve: isn't there a key macro to enable mouse control via the numpad? (that'd be fun)   or borrow a mouse?
<kayve> I should try using my USB?
<kayve> woops.  Should have thought of that?
<gr33n7007h> arjun, it's the older shell environment, new one is bash or Bourne Again Shell
<d1gital> ^ implied there's a key macro to borrow a mouse.
<Zx432> I have Ubuntu installed on 20 gb virtual hdd. Is there a way to enlarge it without reinstall?
<bazhang> Zx432, wubi?
<arjun> but my account is not able to get login into gui mode
<Zx432> What?
<fidel> Zx432: i guess the easiest way is to just add another virtual hd and mount it
<mynameisthom> hello.. I've a little problem. Ctrl + A is not working for select-all in my laptop, but behave just like Home button. What should I do to normalize it? FYI, in nautilus on rename and libreoffice, it's working just fine. But in browser's address-bar and gedit, it has the strange-behavior. Can anybody guide me to solve this? Thankyou
<bazhang> Zx432, virtualbox, vmware, wubi, or what
<Zx432> It wont help
<K350> hepp
<melodie_> hello
<Zx432> I have a partitioned HDD. For Ubuntu I allocated 20 GB
<ubuntu_64bit> melodie_, yes
<K350> Hi, I'm just testing a theme....
<bazhang> Zx432, how is that virtual
<Zx432> This proved to be too litle
<Zx432> I am stujpid sorry
<Zx432> *stupid
<Zx432> Used the wrong terminology.
<arjun> http://pastebin.com/SBjFdAyU please check this
<arjun> http://pastebin.com/SBjFdAyU please check this i have try to change the shell /bin/bash in order to get inside Graphicl user mode but i am not able to get inside
<melodie_> <ubuntu_64bit> ?
<ubuntu_64bit> nothing
<melodie_> :)
<melodie_> someone expert in configuring the Unity Launcher here ?
<arjun> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<OerHeks> arjun, what are you trying to do?
<melodie_> ubottu, stop
<ubottu> NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<llutz> arjun: "sudo chsh -s /bin/bash hacker"
<Meridious> melodie_, you do realize that ubottu is a bot right?
<arjun> OerHeks: i am trying to get bash shell so that i can  get inside in a graphical mode
<melodie_> if someone is expert in configuring the Unity Launcher here, I would like to know the secret about the unity launcher config files
<melodie_> Meridious, yes I do. :)
<arjun> llutz:  will this work ?
<OerHeks> melodie_, i use my-unity tool to customize the unity launcher, it is in softwarecentre
<melodie_> OerHeks, I'll try it thanks
<muh2000> how can a "grml" kernel/initrd be on a ubuntu installation?  i saw that during  update-initramfs  update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.1.0-3-grml-amd64
<gr33n7007h> arjun, chsh <user> -s /bin/sh
<gr33n7007h> arjun, chsh <user> -s /bin/bash
<melodie_> OerHeks,  can you stick the launchers in a way such that only root can move anything from it ?
<arjun> man chsh
<miceiken> Hey. insserv is installed, but when I use it it says command not found
<gr33n7007h> considering your already root user
<melodie_> gr33n7007h, are you talking to me ?
<OerHeks> melodie_, i am not sure that is an option right now.
<gr33n7007h> melodie_, no arjun sorry
<melodie_> OerHeks, I would like to find how to do that, because I am now doing a week training in a place with people who work there, and have lots of machines running Ubuntu
<gr33n7007h> Could someone tell me what these errors are when using apt-get to install programs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1049633/
<melodie_> and I am very curious to know where the files are located (all the file, not just one or two) and how to have the hand on the one thing
<Zx432> Can you enlarge a partition that already has Ubuntu on it?
<Zx432> That is the actual partition with Ubuntu.
<holaa> 2on2 sv_off
<melodie_> gr33n7007h, the message is not complete so it is not possible to say
<melodie_> Zx432, yes it is
<melodie_> gparted live
<gr33n7007h> melodie_, sorry my bad!
<javierf_> OerHeks, ey, sorry for delay. How could I do that? (dissable IPv6)
<srf21c> Hey anybody here know where you can download the infamous Ubuntu "triple ass" wallpaper from a few years back?
<OerHeks> melodie_, i just went tru http://askubuntu.com/questions/29553/how-can-i-configure-unity/101415#101415  ... no root lock options or something like that ( massive list of tweaks)
<srf21c> been searching like crazy and cannot find it.
<OerHeks> melodie_, maybe worth sending your idea to launchpad brainstorm
<miceiken> Hey. insserv is installed, but when I use it it says command not found
<melodie_> OerHeks, I am now on the ubuntu-unity chan
<melodie_> I have lots of ideas and can't be on launchpad for each of it
<melodie_> or each one (would be a better sentence in English I suppose)
<javierf_> OerHeks, i could dissable Ipv6 from the network I connect to more often. Will try how does it go
<Hiob> #join #debian
<Hiob> join #debian
<Pennypincher> Hello
<TheDrums> Try with a slash /
<melodie_> Hiob, like this:
<melodie_> /join #debian
<Pennypincher> I gots problems installing Ubuntu the latest version
<melodie_> check your media Pennypincher
<Pennypincher> my media?
<melodie_> or check the cpu : is is pae capable ?
<melodie_> this time only lubuntu provides a kernel non pae
<Pennypincher> I've never used Linuix before
<melodie_> Pennypincher, I see
<Pennypincher> I installed Ubuntu with the installer
<Pennypincher> dual boot
<Pennypincher> and I got this
<Pennypincher> http://imgur.com/lMSV7
<FloodBot1> Pennypincher: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Pennypincher: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<Pennypincher> I didn't download an iso
<ActionParsnip> Pennypincher: what did you download?
<melodie_> Pennypincher, he, that's my monitor ! :D
<melodie_> I have the same !
<melodie_> how large is your's
<melodie_> ?
<Pennypincher> I couldnt say for sure
<i7c> when i click links in therminal it keeps opening the wrong (not standard) browser. how to change that?
<Pennypincher> http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<Pennypincher> Ubuntu Desktop
<ActionParsnip> i7c: which terminal?
<Pennypincher> also it runs that way for a while and then goes black
<ActionParsnip> Pennypincher: what video chip do you use?
<melodie_> Pennypincher, have you first used the option "try without installing" ?
<K4k> What's the best way to find out what the dependencies are of a package without installing the package?
<i7c> ActionParsnip: gnome-terminal
<ActionParsnip> K4k: you can use packages.ubuntu.com
<llutz> K4k: apt-cache depends package
<Pennypincher> I havent
<melodie_> Pennypincher, you must hit a key from the keyboard at the beginning when you have the 2 small icons on the bottom of the screen
<K4k> llutz: thanks
<Pennypincher> melodie_ how do you do that
<melodie_> then you choose that option
<melodie_> I just told you how to do it
<Pennypincher> while on that screen?
<ActionParsnip> Pennypincher: what video chip do you use?
<melodie_> no, start the live cd, then you have 2 small icons
<melodie_> I have to go for a moment now
<ActionParsnip> i7c: did you set the default browser ok?
<Pennypincher> Its an Nvidia Gefore 6100 something like that
<ActionParsnip> i7c: sorry, wrong target
<Pennypincher> I'm not on that computer right now
<ActionParsnip> i7c: actually, right target
<ActionParsnip> Pennypincher: add the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<i7c> ActionParsnip: i did. i changed in "preferred applications" and i did a sudo update-alternatives
<FinCrazy> laptopshoper
<miceiken> Hey. insserv is installed, but when I use it it says command not found
<Pennypincher> ActionParsnip, how do I add a boot option I hit F8 to choose what to boot
<ActionParsnip> i7c:  what is the output of:   file /etc/alternatives/gnome-www-browser
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | Pennypincher
<ubottu> Pennypincher: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<Pennypincher> Internal Server Error
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | Pennypincher
<ubottu> Pennypincher: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<i7c> ActionParsnip: /etc/alternatives/gnome-www-browser: symbolic link to `/usr/bin/google-chrome'   that's what i want. chrome as standard. i could remove ff and it would work, but i wanna use ff as well
<laptopshopper> I'm looking to get a new laptop, but the one I'm currently leaning towards isn't on any of the Linux compatibility lists (maybe because it's too new?) So what kind of stuff should I look at or where should I look to know if it is going to work on Ubuntu (and other Linux destros) or if I should keep looking
<ActionParsnip> Pennypincher: just use:  nouveau.blacklist=1   instead of:  nomodeset
<Pennypincher> ok
<vverner> hi all
<schnuffle> laptopshopper: for graphics take intel if its enough the rest just try something not brand new
<reisio> vverner: hi
<vverner> I have a simple (1Gb only) ASUS eeePC. how do I get Ubuntu on that?
<laptopshopper> schnuffle, the one I'm looking at has this screen: 15.6" FHD 16:9 "Matte Type" Super Clear Ultra Bright LED Anti-Glare Screen w/ 95% NTSC Color Gamut (1920x1080)     and the video card is: nVidia GT 630M 1024MB PCI-Express GDDR3 DX11 with Optimus™ Technology.....I don't know about the screen (or if there would even be an issue there) but the video card is listed here: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-295.59-driver.html
<OerHeks> laptopshopper, http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/
<laptopshopper> OerHeks, I've looked there, it isn't listed
<fidel> laptopshopper: optimus itself should work nowadays at least acceptable
<anton> hi, is there something like alt+ctrl+del in ubuntu?
<reisio> anton: CTRL+ALT+DEL
<Hiob> anton: search for system control
<Pennypincher> ActionParsnip, I can't even load Ubuntu up, I don't understand how to set boot options
<Hiob> or system monitor, i dont remember the english name
<OerHeks> fidel, not really pure optimus as it should be, it is still in development/reverse engineering, see bumblebee
<fidel> OerHeks: i know - but it is not a full nogo nowadays from my point of view
<fidel> my dell has the optimus aswell
<reisio> working is working
<fidel> anton: its: gnome-syste-monitor - in case you search for something similar to the windows task-manager
<Pennypincher> ActionParsnip?
<Hiob> anton: you also can kill certain  applications by a comandline tool: killall [name]
<zetheroo> Just trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 on my T400 Thinkpad ... after fresh install it will not boot to Ubuntu ... all I get is a black screen with a blinking cursor
<anton> it's all right Fidel helped me
<Pennypincher> I'm using wubi installer and it boots up like this
<Pennypincher> http://imgur.com/lMSV7
<Pennypincher> and freezes black screen
<Pennypincher> I have nvidia.
<Hiob> zetheroo: have select something like VT-d in bios and using 64bit?
<Pennypincher> how can I set boot options for wubi?
<zetheroo> Hiob: I am using Ubuntu 64bit - yes
<zetheroo> Hiob: is there something that I should enable/disable in BIOS?
<Hiob> zetheroo: search in bios for virtulization and disable these options
<zetheroo> Hiob: ok, well I just installed 11.04 to see if it works ... and it seems it's loading after install perfectly ... I wonder why 12.04 was not ... !?
<OerHeks> zetheroo, thinkpad with hybride ati ?
<Pennypincher> Someone help.
<ikonia> zetheroo: optimus graphics card ?
<Hiob> zetheroo: i think it is a problem of a newer kernel
<reisio> most thinkpads have only Intel last I checked
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<zetheroo> ikonia: no, ATI Mob Radeon
<Pecker> in 12.04 after installing nvidia drivers, it wont boot, just sists at screen with blinking _
<zetheroo> reisio: this one has switchable gfx .. Intel/ATI
<Pecker> any ideas?
<reisio> zetheroo: must be one of the 'big desktop replacement' ones
<reisio> zetheroo: which one is it? :)
<kapz> wil gimp ever be updated to 2.8 on ubuntu 12.04?
<kapz> I mean in the near future
<zetheroo> reisio: no, T400 ;)
<ikonia> kapz: doubtful
<Pecker> kapz: idk, have you tried 3rd party reops?
<emobathtub> I am getting all sorts of weird issues ever since switching to 12.04... For an lts, this is incredibly broken.
<zetheroo> Hiob; huh .. you would think new kernel is better :P
<Pecker> repos*
<kapz> Pecker, I want to be sure that it won't be officially updated before I do that...
<Pecker> why?
<reisio> zetheroo: hrmmm, wonder if the T line still has that
<melodie_> zetheroo, kernels are delicious, did you taste one ? :D
<ikonia> kapz: using a 3rd party gimp repo is a bad idea
<Pecker> it might take a while for updates to programs
<kapz> well for one, it would be official and second it's 3rd party
<kapz> why? ikonia
<Pecker> ok would someone fill me in on why 3rd party repos are a bad idea
<ikonia> kapz: pretty much every gimp PPA created is terrible, contains conflicting dependencies and stop the core ubuntu updates working
<zetheroo> reisio: not sure - but I have the impression that this is the last of it's kind :D
<reisio> huh, looks like they're using nvidia/optimus now
<reisio> weird
<zetheroo> reisio: yes
<kapz> I mean I updated skype from the official website, if only it were same for gimp too
<reisio> I wish they'd offer more than just intel for the X tablet
<ikonia> kapz: skype is different as it's self contained, gimp is not
<fidel> ikonia: really? i dont realize issues here
<zetheroo> reisio: you mean like dedicated gfx?
<reisio> zetheroo: yeah
<kapz> well that's a pretty soluid reason. I'll wait for it afterall it's LTS
<kapz> *solid
<ikonia> fidel: there are few (from my experience and repos) PPA's and 3rd party repos that are actually "good" and contain well thought out packages and stable/supportable packages moving forward
<reisio> meh, half the T models have that awful new chiclet keyboard
<ikonia> *and research*
<fidel> ikonia: somehow i remember we discussed that before hehe
<ikonia> possible
<Hiob> the old thinkpad keyboard is so damm good : i am on a W520 ;)
<reisio> it's certainly better than any chiclet
<zetheroo> reisio: dedicated gfx in the X series would hamper battery life ... and I know what you mean about the chiclet KB's
<Zenger> Hi guys, could someone help me in setting my mic here. I have a builtin mic in a camera. The camera works fine, and the sound worked in ubuntu 10.10 ( I think ). Now the mic doesn't work but the camera does. arecord did some sounds while I was playing with alsamixer, but now I'm lost
<reisio> zetheroo: yeah but particularly in this age of switchable, it's annoying
<Zenger> And I need skype badly, don't wanna switch to windows just for skype
<kapz> well speaking of keyboards, ALL logitech keyboards suck...
<zetheroo> I am using my R61, T40p and now the T400 ...
<Zenger> if anyone could give me some hints, i'll be very glad to hear them
<zetheroo> love the Thinkpad KB ... as it once was :P
<reisio> kapz: yup
<ikonia> kapz: please keep the random pontless comments out
<trism> kapz: once bug 888665 is fixed we should be able to see a gimp backport bug 1002780
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 888665 in Launchpad itself "Backports can't build-depend on other backports" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/888665
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1002780 in Precise Backports "Please backport gimp 2.8.0-2ubuntu1 (main) from quantal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1002780
<reisio> Zenger: go through alsamixer and make sure stuff is unmuted, hit TAB to see more
<kapz> hey it's random but ain't pointless ;)
<morsnowski> chicle are time proven
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
 * morsnowski point sinclair zx spectrum
<kapz> thanks triskm
<kapz> thanks trism
<zetheroo> well I am going to try installing 12.04 on the T400 again :P ...
<reisio> zetheroo: what's on it right now?
<kapz> as I said logitech keyboards suck...damn buttons get stuck
<ikonia> kapz: stop please
<zetheroo> this time I have disabled OS Switching in the BIOS and selected the Dedicated card to be used
<kapz> ok ok
<zetheroo> reisio: 11.04 ... works fine
<reisio> not to be a curmudgeon, but Linux is not meant to require reinstalls like Windows
<Zenger> reisio: done, tried arecord , gives a sound like Ocean waves but 0 luck :(
<reisio> you should be able to just upgrade
<Zenger> btw I've uninstalled pulseadio
<reisio> Zenger: well maybe you didn't uninstall it properly
<Zenger> sudo apt-get autoremove pulseaudio
<reisio> Zenger: some reason you did that?
<reisio> I doubt that's sufficient
<Zenger> I googled, and ppl suggested that
<reisio> there are numerous thorough pulse removal howtos out there
<morsnowski> I'd use purge for full removal
<reisio> IIRC there's more to it than that
<zetheroo> reisio: ha - know what you mean
<Zenger> should --purge ?
<reisio> but it doesn't answer the question of why you did it at all
<zorael> Could someone on 12.04 pretty please pastie their terminal output of 'initctl version', 'initctl show-config' and 'initctl check-config console.conf'? [http://paste.ubuntu.com]
<Zenger> reisio: scince there is alsa, i figured why should I use pulse
<Zenger> I don't think it's a problem to install it
<Hiob> question: why is ubuntu not using aptitude instead of apt?
<Nach0z> Hiob: you CAN use aptitude. apt is just slightly more user-friendly
<ikonia> Hiob: apt is still there
<reisio> Zenger: that's logical, but moreso from a system that starts with only ALSA, not one that starts with ALSA and pulseaudio both
<tommy2000> hi
<reisio> as you're now always going to be fighting against Ubuntu's upstream defaults
<Zenger> okay
<reisio> tommy2000: hi
<tommy2000> what are you doing
<Zenger> so, what should I do next ?
<tommy2000> ??
<Zenger> what would be the logical step
<Zenger> to fix this mess
<Hiob> doesnt aptitude install more then apt?
<reisio> if I were you, I'd attempt to undo whatever pulseaudio removal I did, or at the very least make sure it was removed properly
<tommy2000> im italian
<reisio> Hiob: they are not the same tool, they do behave differently
<reisio> tommy2000: neat
<tommy2000> and you ?'
<reisio> I'm not Italian
<tommy2000> were are you
<tommy2000> ?
<Zenger> sudo apt-get install pulseaudio, sudo apt-get remove --purge pulseudio , should be ok right ?
<Zenger> so install it (it will merge with existing files ( if they were some)) then purge will delete them right ?
<Zenger> (in theory thou)
<reisio> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio#PulseAudio_Removal says just autoremove is enough
<Zenger> reisio: yep
<reisio> I remember seeing more in-depth command sets, though
 * reisio shrugs
<melodie_> reisio, just what you said and if you need to do "apt-get autoremove" subsequently the shell console will tell you
<bekor> anyone know how to remove right protect from a flash drive with ubuntu.some how mine became  right protected
<OTG> Name test
<morsnowski> bekor, either thats HW then there is a little switch on it or it's permissions den chown that thing
<morsnowski> -den + then
<Zenger> bekor: note that that if you can't remove it with windows or any other way, there might be a damage. I've encountered this problem to a micro SD flash , which had write protection , and I couldn't remove the write protection due to a damage. (just for notice)
<OTG> Hi. I'm looking for a remote access solution for ubuntu.  SSH and VNC with port forwarding is too complicated for the person I'm trying to support.  Is there something like logmein or join.me that works with ubuntu
<zykotick9> Nach0z: Nach0z aptitude doesn't have multiarch support!  and thus should be avoided.
<theadmin> OTG: TeamViewer
<zykotick9> Hiob: ^
<bekor> thanks
<Nach0z> zykotick9: aight. where'd that come from o_0
<Nach0z> oh
<Nach0z> nvm XD
 * morsnowski 'aliens 3' time now
<reisio> OTG: needs Ubuntu's Wine package, IME, though
<theadmin> reisio: That's not true -- TeamViewer includes a custom Wine version in all it's packages
<reisio> the bundled Wine that you can get with TeamViewer for Linux is not reliable
<ikonia> wine is not reliable
<reisio> I grant you that it is there, but it's not reliable
<ikonia> and should not be considered for a solution
<reisio> no Wine is reliable :)
<ikonia> it is not
<reisio> the one TeamViewer bundles, on its own, is not
<zorael> spamspamspam, could someone on 12.04 pretty darling please pastie their terminal output of 'initctl version', 'initctl show-config' and 'initctl check-config console.conf'? Would be swell!
<reisio> ikonia: don't be absurd
<ikonia> wine should not be considered as a soution, use the native OS
<theadmin> reisio: Well, it's bundled there for a reason. It works great with TeamViewer, so...
<ikonia> zorael: please don't spam
<reisio> ikonia: that makes sense, but Wine is still reliable
<reisio> theadmin: it really doesn't
<ikonia> reisio: I disagree, it is not a reliable solution
<reisio> ikonia: it's not a matter of opinion
<ikonia> reisio: it is
<reisio> nope
<zorael> ikonia: I waited 10 minutes, surely that's good enough. The spam bit was a joke.
<theadmin> Beh, whatever, I did a suggestion, it's up to the user to decide
 * zykotick9 thinks wine is a nightmare - and makes little sense
<K4k> Is there a list available of the default package set on a fresh ubuntu installation?
<reisio> zykotick9: well it's win32, of course :p
<ikonia> theadmin: it's a valid suggestion
<reisio> K4k: dpkg -l, if you have a fresh install handy
 * devxdev needs a good screen capture program
<reisio> devxdev: search for 'recordmydesktop', it has a couple frontends
<theadmin> ikonia: Yes, but it's up to the user to decide whether this suggestion suits him/her, he/she may not like Wine. Besides, TeamViewer is only available for i686/amd64 which may be a problem
<devxdev> reisio, thanks
<Pici> zorael: this is a headless vps, init (upstart 1.5) and http://paste.ubuntu.com/1049792/
<Pici> zorael: initctl check-config console.conf yeilded nothing.
<zorael> Pici: glorious! Any chance of the output of initctl version?
<jimmy51_> i've got a dell optiplex 990 with a radeon HD6450. i boot to the livecd and install OK, but on reboot i get weird flashing. i don't even see the grub menu at all. if i hit ctrl-alt-del, i reboot so i'm sure something is running.
<jimmy51_> if i remove the ati card and re-install, it boots fine.
<Pici> zorael: that was just "init (upstart 1.5)"
<jimmy51_> if i boot to the livecd, is there something i can do to tell the installed OS to use the same graphics options as the livecd?
<zorael> Pici: Ah, I see. Many thanks!
<BlueEagle> ikonia: I do believe you are in the wrong regarding Wines stability. I will agree with you that many applications don't run stably in Wine, but I find it rare that wine is crashing and more often that applications are crashing in Wine.
<theadmin> jimmy51_: Try booting to console and running "aticonfig --initial" as root. If that doesn't help, boot with "nomodeset"
<theadmin> !nomodeset | jimmy51_
<Nach0z> dafuq. aptitude is gone from my system
<ubottu> jimmy51_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ikonia> BlueEagle: thanks for yhour views, I disagree, wine is not a reliable solution
<miceiken> Hey. insserv is installed, but when I use it it says command not found
<K4k> reisio: Ok, that helps a lot. I did that and ran it through grep and awk to show just the package names. You wouldn't happen to be familiar with writing ks.cfg files for ubuntu would you?
<reisio> K4k: nope, what's a ks.cfg file
<BlueEagle> ikonia: I do believe that is a statement that need to be moderated, because Wine has proven a very reliable solution for Ventrilo and Anarchy Online for years.
<theadmin> Nach0z: aptitude doesn't come preinstalled with Ubuntu nowadays, "apt-get install aptitude" if you want it
<K4k> reisio: a file that you can use at install time to create an unattended installation (IE it answers all the install questions for you)
<ikonia> BlueEagle: I don't care, I don't believe wine is a reliable solution. You are welcome to use it and like it though
<OTG1> Sorry, My chat session froze.  Does anyone know of a remote access solution for Ubuntu like Logmein or Join.me
<reisio> K4k: ah, I just copy existing installs for that, and modify as required for hardware changes
<titeuf_87> What irc channel could I go to to ask questions about quickly and developing apps in Ubuntu?
<theadmin> ikonia, BlueEagle: Guys, guys... Offtopic much, this isn't even a wine support channel, not to mention a wine "opinions" channel of any sort
<Pici> titeuf_87: #ubuntu-app-devel
<titeuf_87> Pici, thanks!
<BlueEagle> ikonia: Then I do suggest you say that "I don't believe Wine is a reliable solution" as an opinion as opposed to saying that "Wine is not a reliable solution" stated as a fact.
<vu1kan> OTG1 there's several, ssh, standard vnc, teamviewer even has a linux client
<ikonia> BlueEagle: thanks for your suggestion, but no
<theadmin> OTG1: As mentioned above, TeamViewer.
<BlueEagle> ikonia: Then you are simply wrong.
<ikonia> BlueEagle: ok, thanks
<OerHeks> OTG1, linux versions @ https://secure.logmein.com/US/labs/
<OTG1> Thanks.  Excellent.
<vu1kan> every few minutes, a process consumes 30-90 of my cpu, specifically phy0. via google i found the madwifi project, an apparent replacement...my question: is this driver in the repo? or is there maybe another method to go about removing/replacing phy0 to reduce my cpu load?
<ikonia> vu1kan: what is the process
<K4k> reisio: In case you were wondering I think I've found what I'm looking for. An application call "tasksel" will list the package groups and which are installed :)
<vu1kan> ikonia phy0
<ikonia> vu1kan: that is what the process is called "phy0" ?
<theadmin> vu1kan: Uh, phy0 sounds like a /dev node, not a program
<vu1kan> i have a mini-top embedded in my desktop via conky :)
<BlueEagle> vu1kan: Does your access point have a short lease time on the DHCP server?
<vu1kan> BlueEagle it's lease time is two days
<guntbert> K4k: be warned, tasksel has it's dangers
<guntbert> !tasksel | K4k
<ubottu> K4k: Tasksel is a Debian/Ubuntu tool that installs multiple related packages as a co-ordinated "task" onto your system, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel for more information. Use tasksel only to INSTALL tasks, not to remove them. It will remove every package listed within the removed task! see https://launchpad.net/bugs/574287
<OTG1> How do I tell if I have Ubuntu 32 or 64 bit?  Thanks
<theadmin> OTG1: uname -m
<vu1kan> indeed.../always/ let tasksel finish...never ever stop it in the middle
<OTG1> Thank you.
<BlueEagle> vu1kan: I guess it could be an encryption key cycle. For how long does it consume so much CPU power? 1 second? 20 seconds?
<K4k> guntbert: thanks for the warning. I think it will accomplish what I need. I just needed the names of package groups available to me so I could list them in my ks.cfg file instead of listing out every package individually
<mcphail> vu1kan: is the process causing problems? If not, ignore it. I have never understood the appeal of conky. CPUs are supposed to be used...
<vu1kan> Blue1 from one second to ten...just enough to make video/audio skip
<reisio> OTG1: there are a number of website/Flash-based remote support offerings, too, but you'll have to audit them for compatibility yourself
<vu1kan> er
<theadmin> OTG1: You may "cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep lm" to find out whether your hardware (processor) is 64-bit, by the way. Just saying, you may find that useful.
<vu1kan> BlueEagle it's from one to ten seconds
<guntbert> K4k: it is ok for that :-), but it wreaks havoc when used to remove a task
<OTG1> is i686 32 or 64.  Sorry for the dumb questions
<vu1kan> mcphail conky uses around 2 % continuously, my main issue is that it's just enough extra cpu usage to cause any video/audio to skip
<theadmin> OTG1: That's 32-bit
<OTG1> Thanks.
<theadmin> OTG1: 64-bit is normally written as either "amd64" or "x86_64"
<mcphail> vu1kan: saw that after i pressed "enter" :)
<vu1kan> np ^_^...happens sometimes
<BlueEagle> vu1kan: You could try to renice the phy0 process to see if it completes faster. If you run flash videos those tend to consume CPU and if phy0 needs to fight for CPU it may need to run its process for longer causing the buffer to empty.
<clarle> Hi, dumb question, but a package in 10.04 that I need has been removed from the repositories in 12.04.
<clarle> How can I apt-get that package?
<guntbert> clarle: what package?
<BlueEagle> clarle: Which package?
<vu1kan> but, just as a point of interest, mcphail, i use conky to monitor my cpu, ram, bandwidth, top, processes using outbound ports, wifi signal strength and rhythmbox
<schultza> where does ubuntu install the postgresql database cluster files from the postgresql package?
<vu1kan> plus a clock, just 'cause
<laptopshopper> clarle, download the source and make install it manually
<schultza> it's not the standard location from the manuals
<clarle> guntbert, BlueEagle: I'm looking for python-gtkmozembed.
<clarle> laptopshopper: I can't find the source. >_>
<vu1kan> BlueEagle almost all my video is in .avi or .mp4 via vlc
<BlueEagle> vu1kan: HD?
<Kartagis> hi
<laptopshopper> clarle, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1997192
<Kartagis> how to upgrade to 12.04 off iso?
<clarle> laptopshopper: I saw that, I don't want python-webkit though, I want the Gecko rendering engine.
<laptopshopper> clarle, looks like you should use python-webkit
<vu1kan> BlueEagle definitly not...i'm stuck with onboard video for now, 64mb woo...so they're usually much lower res than 720...around 640x370
<clarle> laptopshopper: I'm trying to automate a few browser tests, so I need something similar for Firefox/Gecko :)
<BlueEagle> vu1kan: Well that does sound odd. Still renicing phy0 may be worth a shot. Are you running low on memory by any chance?
<vu1kan> BlueEagle but it's not just vlc, it's rhythmbox as well...it seems anything that uses pulseaudio is affected, but only when phy0 pops to the top of top
<vu1kan> and i just loaded out my mobo with 2gb
<vu1kan> BlueEagle would you suggest a nice of 10? or higher?
<BlueEagle> vu1kan: I would recommend -1
<guntbert> Kartagis: I didn't understand - how do want to upgrade?
<vu1kan> (i'll do proper research into what phy0, what it does and how it does it, when i have more time on my hands)
<Kartagis> guntbert: off iso
<guntbert> Kartagis: what does that mean?
<Kartagis> guntbert: I want to upgrade by mounting iso file. I heard that could be done
<BlueEagle> Kartagis: Why do you not want to dist-upgrade?
<guntbert> Kartagis: ah, now I understand, but I have no idea, sorry
<BlueEagle> Kartagis: I know there are bandwidth related reasons not to, but just need to make sure.
<Kartagis> BlueEagle: I have a quota on my net
<Kartagis> http://superuser.com/questions/73624/how-do-you-upgrade-ubuntu-from-an-iso-image-by-mounting-as-loopback-without-bur <--- this page says a dialog should pop up. never did for me
<guntbert> Kartagis: did you download the alternate iso?
<theadmin> Kartagis: That can be done only with the alternate image
<churl> Help:  After recent updates, I am unable to login to any window manager or the recovery console.  Screen flashes to bootup text, then black, then back to the login screen.  Guest session works fine
<Kartagis> hrm, I'm screwed then
<vu1kan> nope, renice to -1 the issue persists
<Kartagis> heck, I'll just upgrade
<Ralph|2> Very cool. I had my doubts about linux.. They really out did themselves.
<Kartagis> alternate differs in what way?
<BlueEagle> Kartagis: You could ofcourse pipe the .iso to an USB-drive I guess if lack of a CDROM is what is holding you back. :)
<marcel_st> how can i set date with a timestamp... date -s .... ?
<Kartagis> BlueEagle: no, I have a cdrom
<Ralph|2> definitely have a lot to learn, understanding codes and such
<vu1kan> marcel_st take a look at <man strftime>
<guntbert> !alternate | Kartagis
<ubottu> Kartagis: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Kartagis> guntbert: if I burn the desktop iso to a cd, will it not let me upgrade once I boot off it?
<BlueEagle> Kartagis: Then the easiest way is to burn the ISO to the CDRom and upgrade from there (provided you have a CDRom-Drive on the computer to be upgraded). :)
<guntbert> Kartagis: no, only the alternate CD
<marcel_st> vu1kan i need a bash-cmd.. this looks like a c function ^^
<ikonia> Kartagis: you cannot upgrade from the desktop CD
<ikonia> Kartagis: you can only upgrade from the alternative CD
<Kartagis> argh
<Kartagis> *sigh*
<Kartagis> the only way left is to just upgrade
<ikonia> Kartagis: and you do not boot from it, as then you would be running from the CD (read only) not your system
<Jordan_U> Kartagis: Unless you can get Ubuntu iso images without using your quota (some people can, but they can also usually get packages from repositories the same way), you cannot save bandwidth by downloading the iso and upgrading.
 * Kartagis makes a note: download the alternate cd next time
<Kartagis> bbl
<Jordan_U> Kartagis: Wrong note to make,
<Kartagis> why?
<Jordan_U> Kartagis: Again, unless you're downloading the alternate CD from a different connection, you've saved nothing (and in fact cost yourself more bandwidth for the upgrade).
<viko> holaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Lartza> How do I search installed packages? terminal
<Lartza> SInce aptitude doesn't exist anymore :/
<Pici> Lartza: apt-cache search something
<theadmin> Lartza: dpkg -l
<Lartza> Pici, Searches from everything
<theadmin> Lartza: aptitude exists, you can apt-get install it
<Lartza> ahh well
<Pici> Lartza: sorry, I misread. theadmin's command will work.
<Lartza> but ...
<emobathtub>  Please help me
<Lartza> dpkg just lists everything
<Lartza> man seems to have no search
<theadmin> Lartza: dpkg -l blah
<Lartza> ahh
<emobathtub> Ive been all over the internet trying to find a solution to this problem and its like im invisible
<Lartza> my bad :D
<theadmin> Lartza: Or, for more power, dpkg -l | grep -P 'some_regex'
<rinzler> when installing php5, it wants to resolve an issue by uninstalling two packages (apache2-mpm-worker and libgd2-noxpm). should I do this?
<vu1kan> emobathtub what's your problem?
<Lartza> theadmin, Yeah grep crossed my mind
<emobathtub> My display refuses to work correctly, I cant configure Xorg
<trism> Lartza: you can also use globs in the dpkg -l search: dpkg -l '*something*'
<Jordan_U> Kartagis: The alternate install CD contains all of the packages needed to install Ubuntu, and all of the packages needed to upgrade *the default installed packages* to the *not completely up to date* version contained in the iso. So even after upgrading via the alternate CD, you need to download packages not contained on the CD, and updates since the CD image was created. That, and the CD image doesn't compress the packages any more than the mirrors ...
<Lartza> trism, Yeah figured that out when I got no results :D
<Jordan_U> ... do, so getting them in one iso saves you nothing vs getting them individually during a normal upgrade.
<SkippersBoss> emobathtub: define refuses to work
<churl> Help:  After recent updates, I am unable to login to any window manager or the recovery console.  Screen flashes to bootup text, then black, then back to the login screen.  Guest session works fine
<SkippersBoss> What is it saying what error messages
<Hans_Henrik_> how can i get full read/write access for my user account, recursively for /var/www   ?
<vu1kan> emobathtub take a look at the output of both <man xrandr> and <xrandr -q>
<emobathtub> SkippersBoss: It flickers all over the place, started today when I got a new smaller monitor. As many times as I try to kill x it is always there so it doesn't let me reconfig Xorg
<SkippersBoss> like vulcan says
<SkippersBoss> try xrandr in a terminal
<emobathtub> SkippersBoss: vu1kan: says "Can't open display"
<Emery> Anyone know how to enable root account ?
<theadmin> Emery: That's not supported here.
<Dr_Willis> Emery:  you use sudo as needed  - is the reccomended way to get a root shell.
<Emery> I don't want to use sudo
<Emery> I want to use root
<theadmin> *facepalm*
<churl> here it comes!
<Dr_Willis> sudo -s is a root shell..
<theadmin> Emery: There is no REASON WHATSOEVER TO USE ROOT ACCOUNT DIRECTLY
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: -i, -s messes the environment up somewhat
<Dr_Willis> You dont directly login to X as root.
<Emery> I need root bro
<theadmin> Emery: You don't.
<Emery> sudo keep breaking stuff
<churl> what are you trying todo?
<mbalmer> notjin beats rootly powers
<Emery> trying to use aptitude to install a brothel on my box
<Dr_Willis> login as the user, sudo -i, => same as directly logging in as root at the console.
<Emery> but it aint workin
<Emery> need root
<OTG1> Is there a way to increase the speed of graphics in ubuntu?  Disable 3D?
<Emery> brothel > IDE
<theadmin> OTG1: You can. Log out, click on the sessions icon (looks like a gear), choose "Ubuntu 2D" out of the dropdown
<Dr_Willis> OTG1: switch to a desktop thats lighter like lubuntu if you find unity slugish under Unity2d
<Emery> Root account please ?
<Emery> anyone ?
<Pici> Emery: brothel?
<Emery> yeah
<Emery> IDE
<theadmin> !find brothel
<ubottu> Package/file brothel does not exist in precise
<OTG1> Thanks.
<vu1kan> OTG1 rightclick your desktop, choose 'change desktop background', nav to 'visual effects' and select 'none'
<Pici> Emery: What is that?
<emobathtub> We're all saying sudo for a reason
<Emery> It's an IDE
<theadmin> Emery: That's not a package here. Sudo has nothing to do with your problem.
<hzxAAA> OTG1: you can install mate desktop which is lighter
<Guest60864> im having issues with gparted and there's no one on that server to talk to
<Emery> sudo keep breaking bro
<Emery> I need root
<OTG1> I'll try that.
<Emery> anyone know how to use root ?
<wylde_> !noroot | Emery
<ubottu> Emery: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Pici> Emery: Thats not a sentence. Please explain what the issue is.
<theadmin> I say we have a troll.
<Emery> Basically
<churl> i'll go with that
<Emery> Brothel IDE
<Emery> Is asking for a root account
<Emery> And sudo isn't cutting it
<ikonia> !root | Emery
<ubottu> Emery: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<tdhz77> Does the mv command actually move the file/folder or does it just replace the pointer in the first sector of the device?
<ikonia> Emery: why is sudo not cuttting it ?
<theadmin> Emery: That's not in the Ubuntu repos so we can't really help with that.
<Emery> Well
<Emery> Sudo is just shit
<Emery> And I want to use root
<ikonia> Emery: drop the lagnuage
<FloodBot1> Emery: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<churl> i've got a real problem! Help:  After recent updates, I am unable to login to any window manager or the recovery console.  Screen flashes to bootup text, then black, then back to the login screen.  Guest session works fine
<theadmin> *sigh* obvious troll
<ikonia> Emery: why is sudo not cutting it - give something real
<Emery> well
<Emery> I had a look at the src
<theadmin> Emery: Give the real error message, will you.
<Emery> And it appears to be a backdoor
<theadmin> ikonia: Thanks.
<churl> :)
<Guest60864> im having issues with gparted and there's no one on that server to talk to
<theadmin> Guest60864: Well, describe the issues in as much detail as you can.
<churl> any one know what would stop me from logging in to a window manager with my account?
<OTG1> got to desktop setting but did not find visual effects.  thanks.
<reisio> churl: lots of things
<tdhz77> Anybody care to explain this? Cannot move folders – inter-device move failed, unable to remove target: Is a directory
<Dr_Willis> churl:  descriibe what its doing exactly.
<Guest60864> im trying to install linux on a partition side-by-side with windows 7
<churl> reisio: any good way to track that down
<reisio> churl: run something from a terminal, observe the error messages
<reisio> or you could grep EE /var/log/Xorg*log
<bastidrazor> churl: look in .xsession-errors
<Guest60864> when i go into gparted to create the partition, it has the entire hard drive as unallocated
<Dr_Willis> churl:  login to just a X terminal, try starting the WM. look for errors
<churl> at log in screen: Screen flashes to bootup text, then black, then back to the login screen.  Guest session works fine
<Guest60864> what's strange is that i looked at fdisk and that actually found all the existing partitions
<vu1kan> OTG1 it's a tab in 'appearance'; ubuntu menu>system>preferences>appearance
<reisio> hr probably doesn't mean wm alone :p
<churl> Dr_Willis: from a tty?
<reisio> heeeeee
<theadmin> vu1kan: There's no "System", that's a GNOME2 thing.
<miceiken> Virtual packages like 'gitosis' can't be removed <- what does this mean? how do I remove it
<vu1kan> oh, sorry, i don't know anything 'bout 11.04 yet, i'm still on 10
<Dr_Willis> from a xterm churl
<Dr_Willis> churl:  I have some session at the login screen here that just starts up a Xterm, nothing else.
<Guest60864> i've seen that it's actually a common problem, but i've installed linux beside windows 7 before and never had that issue
<theadmin> Guest60864: Are you sure that gparted is installed properly? Did you install it from the repos?
<churl> Dr_Willis: i can't log in to recovery session (xubuntu so kinda different)
<Guest60864> it's from a live cd
<theadmin> Guest60864: Ah okay
<Guest73493> Hi anyone here use Sublime Text 2? Is there anyway to install it from a package manager? I don't love the idea of having it sitting around
<Dr_Willis> churl:  so NO X sessions work?
<theadmin> game16: I highly doubt that commercial software will ever be in the repos. You may try to look for a PPA, though.
<schnuffle> Guest60864: sure you selected the correct harddisk?
<Guest60864> there's only one
<churl> Dr_Willis: the guest account works, but with my account, NONE will work :(
<game16> Aww
<schnuffle> hmm
<game16> thanks for the heads up theadmin
<ironhalik> Guys - anyone noticed the bug when dropdown menus are rendered below the current window? At the bottom of the drawing hierarchy?
<Duality> what does :(){ :|:& };: do?
<theadmin> churl: Open a terminal in the guest session and "su your_account"
<Duality> if i type that in terminal that is
<Dr_Willis> Duality:  crashes your system.
<zykotick9> theadmin: "commercial software" is an RMS suggest avoid word - as free software can be commercial as well ;)
<theadmin> Duality: Hang your system, it's a forkbomb basically, do NOT run
<Guest60864> think there's a difference between the 64-bit and 32-bit versions?
<Guest60864> aside from the obious
<Guest60864> obvious*
<beandog> theadmin: a forkbomb?  heh
<theadmin> zykotick9: Well, Ubuntu repos do have non-Free software (Flash, anyone?)
<Lartza> For some reason phpmyadmin and apache show some random characters on the login page on username ??
<zykotick9> theadmin: plus lots of paid application these days :(
<theadmin> zykotick9: wait, wut?
<theadmin> How does one even realise payments with apt-get?
<churl> theadmin: like just su my_name  nothing else?
<zykotick9> theadmin: have you seen U-S-C in 12.04?
<theadmin> zykotick9: nope
<zykotick9> theadmin: ;)  $$$
<theadmin> churl: Pretty much, it will give you a terminal as if you opened it with your own account. It may be better to use "su - my_name" in this specific case though
<t0ntin> I was advised to adjust my microphone volume using alsamixer, but could not do it. Are there supposed to be adjustable bars for the microphone like for the speaker and other things? I only have bars for speakers, etc. Mic volume is very low. Any ideas?
<Adot> Hello
<Adot> I'm experiencing issues with the current version of Ubuntu
<churl> theadmin: operation not permitted in both cases
<theadmin> churl: Huh. Okay, you can probably log in to your account from a TTY, hit Ctrl-Alt-F2 and log in
<AceFace> hello all!
<theadmin> Adot: More details required.
<Vickyyy> hi people
<Vickyyy> I created a bootable USB stick
<Adot> right now I'm trying Ubuntu without installing, I can install it fine but it goes to this screen
<Adot> http://i.imgur.com/lMSV7.jpg
<Vickyyy> but my PC is not detecting it
<Adot> then eventually a black screen
<Dr_Willis> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<churl> theadmin: it says: fatal server error:  server is already active for display 0
<theadmin> Adot: A CRT monitor? Um, you sure your computer meets the system requirements?
<Adot> I don't understand why I can try it fine but when I boot it from F8 it doesn't come up properly.
<AceFace> i have a shell script located at "/usr/bin/folder/script.sh" and i would like this script to run at bootup and if the server reboots as well, what would be the best method to cause this to run at startup?
<Vickyyy> sorry! so, what should I do? am I pressing the wrong key when the pc is booting? I'm pressing F12
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset | Adot
<Adot> I've actually just switched monitors.
<ubottu> Adot: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<PjotrOrial> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Adot> nomodeset doesn't seem to work.
<theadmin> AceFace: echo "/usr/bin/folder/script.sh" | sudo tee -a /etc/rc.local
<PjotrOrial> !hello
<jrib> AceFace: what does it do?
<Dr_Willis> AceFace:  quick and dirty way, run it from /etc/rc.local
<Guest60864> also, i previously installed windows 8 release preview (which wasn't all that good), so im wondering if that has something to do with the partitioning
<schnuffle> AceFace: use rc.local or create an upstartscript
<AceFace> ok, i see, add it to /etc/rc/.local... thank you for your help, theadmin!
<Dr_Willis> Adot:  and your videochipset is what?  and the rest of the pc is what? laptop? desktop? Using Optimius? brand new? real old?
<Dr_Willis> AceFace:  rc.local ;)    not rc./local
<AceFace> jrib: it loads "connection manager" pre-compiled binaries for openfire
<Adot> But I have Desktop, Nvidia Geforce 6100 or something or the other.
<Adot> Dual core processor
<jrib> AceFace: you intend to run this as root?
<AceFace> yeah, root is fine
<ironhalik> Is there a way, without restarting xorg, to fix the error with menus being drawn underneath windows?
<Adot> I don't know what optimus is.
<AceFace> it doesnt need to though
<AceFace> the only purpose of the entire machine is to host this running service
<Dr_Willis> Adot:  you could boot to the consoel and try installin the nvidia drivers.  either by running jockey-text, or just 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-current'
<theadmin> AceFace: Err ,it's /etc/rc.local, not /etc/rc/.local
<jrib> AceFace: well if it doesn't need to be run as root, you usually shouldn't run it as root.  Either use su in your command or just use the user's crontab with @reboot
<wilee-nilee> ironhalik, which desktop?
<Adot> can I just install it while I'm in the try ubuntu
<Adot> Dr_Willis
<AceFace> ok, i will check it out, thanks peoples!
<ironhalik> wilee-nilee: pretty much everything is stock - unity on precise, with nvidia binary drivers
<paulmain> I'm having weird sound stuttering issues in VLC (playing cds) and on youtube.  I have no such trouble in rhythmbox.  Fairly up to date lucid.  ANy ideas?
<majuscule> I've got 12.04 powering a tv, and it the tv goes on standby even with `xset s off`. Can anyone recommend something to fix this issue?
<wilee-nilee> ironhalik, alt-f2 unity --reset will restart a reset unity.
<Adot> Dr_Willis: I got an error.
<theadmin> paulmain: I suggest you use the VLC's PPA to pull 2.0.x in -- 1.x has WAY more issues with this kind of stuff
<ironhalik> wilee-nilee: did I just reset all my unity settings? :>
<theadmin> Then again, if it happens on YouTube, I assume a gstreamer problem.
<ironhalik> wilee-nilee: well, either way, it helped - thanks ;>
<Lartza> What am I missing since I don't have the generate button on phpmyadmin new user creation
<Vickyyy> anybody goit any idea why my pc doesn't detect my usb stick?
<Lartza> for password generation
<mcphail> Vickyyy: memory stick?
<Vickyyy> it's an 8 giga kingston usb stick
<mcphail> Vickyyy: new?
<Vickyyy> nope
<Dr_Willis> Vickyyy:  made burnt wrong. pc cant boot from usb, not set to boot from usb.
<Dr_Willis> how did you make the usb?
<rudi_> can't find any duplicate records in sources.list. Any idea how to fix this: "Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ precise/partner i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_partner_binary-i386_Packages)" ?
<Vickyyy> with the pendrivelinux.com proggie
<Pici> rudi_: look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ too?
<Dr_Willis> rudi_:  maybe comming from /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ entries
<fuzzybunny69y> hey guys does anyone know how to enable remote desktop support using the command line with ssh?
<rudi_> Pici,  Dr_Willis thanks, wasn't aware of sources.list.d!
<mcphail> Vickyyy: my netbook is erratic at detecting bootable USB drives. I just have to keep unplugging and replugging...
<rotham> hey.. how can i make an ubuntu boot disk using windows 7?
<Dr_Willis> fuzzybunny69y:  one way.. install a vnc server, or freenx and connect. but thats not shareing the current visible desktop. It would be its own session. I think its possiuble to share the local desktop. but i never do it that way
<Vickyyy> it detects it when I plug it on windows, and it's now called Install Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> rotham:  dozens of tools at pendrivelinux web site for that. ubuntu homepage also has a tool i belive.
<mcphail> Vickyyy: check you bios is set to boot from removable media
<Dr_Willis> Vickyyy:  being 'seen' and being 'bootable' are 2 different things
<theadmin> Anyway, I'm off
<Vickyyy> hm, I see
<corsaronero> ciao
<corsaronero> !list
<ubottu> corsaronero: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ploo> any idea why the grub2 boot menu wont show the system booting?
<majuscule> ploo: waddaya mean by that?
<rudi_> hmm... lucid-partner.list and lucid-partner.list.distUpgrade . The latter still has lucid sources - possible source of failed upgrade?
<wilee-nilee> ironhalik, reset is what it means I said that it would. ;)
<vu1kan> so...back to my original question...is the madwifi driver in the repos? or some alternative for running an atheros NIC?
<wilee-nilee> ironhalik, your rhetoric was a vanilla install as well.
<miceiken> Hey. insserv is installed, but when I use it it says command not found
<reisio> miceiken: dpkg -L insserv
<Dr_Willis> !info insserv
<ubottu> insserv (source: insserv): Tool to organize boot sequence using LSB init.d script dependencies. In component main, is required. Version 1.14.0-2.1ubuntu2 (precise), package size 48 kB, installed size 219 kB
<miceiken> what about it reisio?
<reisio> miceiken: what about what
<Dr_Willis> its not in the default path it seems.. perhaos its not the right command
<miceiken> dpkg -L insserv just gave me a list of dir/files
<Dr_Willis> there is no insserv in any of the bin dirs
<ploo> I get no grub menu but the system boots
<ploo> I can ssh to it but nothing on screen
<Dr_Willis> /usr/sbin/update-bootsystem-insserv
<Dr_Willis> /usr/sbin/update-rc.d-insserv
<rudi_> shouldn't /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ sources be commented out by the update manager when upgrading?
<Jordan_U> ploo: Hold shift during boot.
<Guest9115> I am wondering is there away to install or get the old Thomas shell the original for ubuntu
<Vickyyy> yay, did it, I had to change the hard drive priority
<Guest9115> i.e the first shell
<Guest9115> or is that not available only for old unix systems
<Dr_Willis> 'use the source luke'   ;P
<reisio> Guest9115: thomas shell?
<Vickyyy> I was looking in the wrong place
<reisio> Guest9115: csh?
<Guest9115> sorry Thompson shell
<Guest9115> meant
<reisio> ah
<Dr_Willis> !info tcsh
<ubottu> tcsh (source: tcsh): TENEX C Shell, an enhanced version of Berkeley csh. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.17.06-2 (precise), package size 508 kB, installed size 1369 kB
<Dr_Willis> wrong T. ;P
<Guest9115> I know tcsh ,csh,ksh ,...etc they are all installed I am looking for the original Thompson shell
<reisio> Guest9115: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thompson_shell#External_links
<Vickyyy> if I already have an empty partition, which option should I choose?
<Vickyyy> when I'm about to install, that is
<jimmy51_> theadmin: sorry... i had a walk in and couldn't respond.  thank you for the tips, i'll try them out.
<rudi_> trying everything I can to fix a failed 10.04 -> 12.04 upgrade. Would this be a good process to follow (many broken dependencies): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure ?
<Guest9115> that does it later I am going to play with it to see what it has :)
<Dr_Willis> rudi_:  often its quicker to just backup imporntant stuff and do a clean install.
<rudi_> Dr_Willis, would that mean downloading and burning a Desktop image and taking it from there?
<Dr_Willis> thats the normal way you do a install yes.
<Dr_Willis> I put mine on USB flash > :) its faster
<dulynoted> Pete:	Waiter, this meat is bad.
<dulynoted> Waiter:	Who told you?
<dulynoted> Pete:	A little swallow.
<dulynoted> PING osaru.kicks-ass.net (184.99.84.130) 56(84) bytes of data.
<dulynoted> 64 bytes from 184-99-84-130.boid.qwest.net (184.99.84.130): icmp_req=1 ttl=50 time=109 ms
<dulynoted> 64 bytes from 184-99-84-130.boid.qwest.net (184.99.84.130): icmp_req=2 ttl=50 time=108 ms
<dulynoted> 64 bytes from 184-99-84-130.boid.qwest.net (184.99.84.130): icmp_req=3 ttl=50 time=108 ms
<dulynoted> --- osaru.kicks-ass.net ping statistics ---
<FloodBot1> dulynoted: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dulynoted> 3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2002ms
<EDinNY> In Evolution, how can I change the color of the message headers?  For some reason in Ubuntu 12.04 I see black on black
<AceFace> bummer, i just tried echo "/usr/bin/folder/script.sh" | sudo tee -a /etc/rc.local and then i rebooted the server and the script didnt run... :(
<dulynoted> friends and foes do you like pokemon?
<_virus> Hello everyone. I installed the last version of Wine and then after I installed Office 2010. The problem is that the Word icons are very large.
<Jordan_U> !wine | _virus
<ubottu> _virus: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<sindastra> so many users..
<notwowhat> it's really working so i cna get you permanent voice
<Dr_Willis> AceFace:  just edit the rc.local and look whats there.
<Dr_Willis> AceFace:  make sure the sh is executable.. and I Dont see why you have it in /usr/bin/folder/
<notwowhat> aceface:  just edit the rc.local and my soudn still no werks
<Dr_Willis> AceFace:  you may mean /usr/bin/script.sh
<ploo> can I do a groupinstall of the basic ubuntu server packaeges?
 * Dr_Willis wonders what sort of service uses a script called 'script.sh'
<ikonia> ploo: what version are you currenly running ?
<notwowhat> i installed the last version of wine and counting to fuck?
<ploo> 12.04
<ikonia> notwowhat: tone the lagnuage down please
<notwowhat> notwowhat: i allow you permanent voice
<Dr_Willis> ploo:  you could always just make a script to apt-get install what you need...
<Lurker-> lol
<notwowhat> lol
<ikonia> ploo: you already have most of what ubuntu server installs
<ploo> currently when I boot up I get no login prompt
<ploo> just kernel text
<notwowhat> too much text
<ikonia> ploo: just install the additional packages you want
<Dr_Willis> bbl.
<ploo> system boots and I can ssh to it
<notwowhat> you can invite him
<Guest9115> /bin/csh
<Guest9115> /bin/sh
<Guest9115> /usr/bin/es
<Guest9115> /usr/bin/ksh
<Guest9115> /bin/ksh
<FloodBot1> Guest9115: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<notwowhat> you should use this bot
<Guest9115> /usr/bin/rc
<_virus> Jordan_U, Thank you.
<sindastra> lol, hi dfighter
<ikonia> ploo: so what's the actual issue you want to resolve ?
<ploo> ikonia, get to the login prompt
<notwowhat> currently when i boot up i get no login prompt
<ploo> on boot
<ikonia> ploo: what happens when you boot ?
<ploo> it boots
<notwowhat> system boots and i can i love this bot likes you
<Vickyyy> oh wow ubuntu looks NICE
<ploo> and show kernel messages and never no prompt but I can ssh
<ikonia> ploo: ok, do you not get a login prompt ??
<notwowhat> no login prompt but it sould
<ploo> yes
<notwowhat> yes
<Pici> notwowhat: stop that.
<ikonia> ploo: what is the last thing you see on screen ?
<ploo> read above
<ikonia> ploo: I don't see anything telling me what the last thing you see on screen is
<notwowhat> notwowhat: you sure the !appdb for application help - see !virtualizers for running windows programs on screen ?
<profiler1982> new kernel on 11.10 any issues
<notwowhat> and show kernel text
<notwowhat> pcjamesy
<Jordan_U> _virus: You're welcome.
<Vickyyy> I like the left bar
<qinaga> g'day
<sindastra> hello, i'm an openSUSE user
<sindastra> just saying
<Lurker-> lol
<Pici> sindastra: Please don't join your bots to this channel.
<Artox> yeah opensuse is awesome
<sindastra> we all love openSUSE
<Lurker-> same here :P
<Artox> and apple pies
<sindastra> pinkie pies!
<ploo> ikonia, kernel text USB hub found
<sindastra> anypony here knowing pinkie pie?
<qinaga> hi sindastra:  i was just thinking earlier today whether or not I should give openSUSE a try again...
<sindastra> she's so random
<Pici> sindastra, Artox, Lurker-: This channel is for Ubuntu support only.  If you want to just chat, theres #ubuntu-offtopic.
<ikonia> ploo: that's the last thing you see on screen ?
<qinaga> just saying...
<Artox> good idea
<ploo> yes
<Artox> but
<sindastra> oh, this is a support channel? O.o
<Artox> its 1400 people less watching
<ikonia> ploo: what happens if you hit enter ?
<sindastra> srsly.. too many people
<sindastra> how can you all handle them?
<sindastra> D:
<Myrtti> sindastra: by keeping this channel strictly support only, no chitchat. And so... please continue in #ubuntu-offtopic, if you must. And please keep your bot out.
<sindastra> okay, brb!
<sindastra> removed it, because you've asked so friendly xD
<qinaga> anyone:  I'd like to know, would running Gnome shell on xubuntu/lubuntu also be faster/more resource efficient than running it on regular full ubuntu?
<zykotick9> qinaga: should be exactly the same
<plouffe> troll alert
<qinaga> so running Gnome shell should be the same regardless of the distro it's loaded on then?  (still quite new to linux...)
<Myrtti> qinaga: gnome-shell in lubuntu/xubuntu makes it Ubuntu with gnome-shell.
<zykotick9> qinaga: well xubuntu/kubuntu/ubuntu are all the same distro - ubuntu.  on other gnu/linux distros - it's probably different
<MageofHope> Hey, has anyone here been able to get touchegg to work with Ubuntu 12.04?
<qinaga> i'm asking coz i had regular ubuntu with unity running on my laptop, and althought i love the overall look and feel of unity, it's seems terribly slow and resource intensive..
<qinaga> whereas, it seems, gnome shell is not so much...
<qinaga> but just wanted to know if there would be a performance difference using the exact same gnome shell configuration on various ubuntu variant, i.e. ubuntu vs xubuntu vs lubuntu...
<qinaga> i do like a few bells and whistles, so i'm not to keen on xfce or lxde...
<sindastra> well, let's go back to openSUSE
<sindastra> good bye!
<dollar> romain__: hello
<aaas> tried to update to 12.04 and package hell:  '/usr/bin/perl: symbol lookup error... perl_xs_apiversion_bootcheck..error 127",  cant dpkg --purge perl-base (is essential package), apt-get install -f (gives those perl errors over and over), cant dpkg -i /usr/cache/apt.../perl-base... (gives above perl error), any ideas?
<qinaga> anyone?
<ploo> ikonia, nothing
<ikonia> ploo: what about alt+f1/f2/f3 etc
<ploo> nothing
<Guest44276> hi, I've made 'sudo apt-get remove libfreetype6', I saw all my programs being uninstalled, the whole ubuntu interface started to bug, all icons on the left disappeared, now I can't start ubuntu anymore, I'm with a boot demo cd... do I have an other choice than reinstall? :(
<ploo> I got /sbin//getty -8 38400 tty[2-6] showing in the process list
<ikonia> ploo: what happens if you hit enter on one of those other screens ?
<MageofHope> nobody here uses multi touch features? dang
<systest> Anyone have a pointer to a doc on how to get dnsmasq to honor domain-search from DHCP or specifying for static interfaces?
<aaas> Guest44276 did you try reinstalling things:  apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<ploo> I can't get to those other screens
<ploo> I'm in through SSH
<ikonia> ploo: what do you mean you can't get through
<ikonia> ploo: you press alt+f1/2/3/4/5 on the console, what do you get ?
<ploo> nothing
<ikonia> ploo: so the screen doesn't change at all ?
<systest> ploo: did you say you have ssh'd into a remote machine
<beandog> for whats its worth, each terminal is gonna look the same if you're at the login screen
<ploo> yes
<ploo> ikonia,no
<Guest44276> aaas: I think so, in grub I choose the repair linux instead of the classic, then I've made "reinstall broken packages" or something like that, it tried to reinstall things but without success
<ikonia> ploo: so you see the usb kernel boot line on all the screens alt+f1/f2/f3 etc
<tumppu_> should it be ctrl+alt+f1/2...?
<ploo> yes
<ploo> the screen doesn't change!
<systest> ikonia: at the risk of butting in mid stream, ploo will not be able switch virtual consoles via SSH
<hydester> anybody know of a program (openshot, etc.) that can easily insert a text overlay or title visually?  for example, openshot opens up inkscape, but then it can be customized blindly, without seeing the video or still frame during the edit
<aaas> Guest44276 you said you're with a demo cd, like a live cd?  so it's not installed on your hard drive?
<ikonia> systest: he's also at the console
<systest> ikonia: ah, sorry.  I'll butt out
<paanii> hi
<ikonia> systest: a valid check to raise
<ikonia> ploo: if you press numlock on the keyboard connected to the console, does the light go on/off
<paanii> i want to remove the "format" option that shows up when i right click a usb drive on the launchpad
<rinzler> how do I change file permissions so that others can access them from the web through apache?
<Guest44276> aaas: yes it is, I'm on a live cd because ubuntu installed on hard drive doesn't boot anymore, it show up some error messages, I've just messed up with this command it uninstalled so many stuff... all my programs one by one, firefox, ... then I've closed the terminal before it finishes to uninstall everything but it was too late
<blendedbychris> https://launchpad.net/~mojocode/+archive/ppa/+build/2947499
<blendedbychris> er
<blendedbychris> how can i port that to precise?
<aaas> Guest44276 but you cant boot from that live cd to a prompt?
<aaas> Guest44276 or a desktop
<Guest44276> aaas: I don't get it, what is a prompt?
<aaas> Guest44276 some place you can type commands
<Guest44276> aaas : yes I think so, terminal?
<aaas> Guest44276 yes and if you go there and type 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' what happens?
<Guest44276> aaas: it says it's already installed, but I don't think I can fix things from here, it's the terminal from the live cd, can it fix things from the ubuntu on the hard disk?
<aaas> Guest44276 you basically have to reinstall things that were removed...ive done this before too.. it's hard to tell everything that was removed, but you shoudl be able to tell what is not working (desktop, xserver, window manager, etc, and install those)
<ploo> ikonia, yes, its usb issue
<aaas> Guest44276 yes it can if you mounted the drive
<ploo> keyword doesn't work
<mcphail> rinzler: if you've set up apache properly, chown them to www-data
<ikonia> ploo: there we go
<ploo> tried multiple kbb
<ikonia> ploo: what happens if you boot without the keyboard in ?
<rudi_> I really should give up and just do a clean install, but I can't stop scratching. What to do about this sort of error? samba : Depends: samba-common (= 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2.3) but 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2.2 is to be installed
<ploo> same
<ploo> after tweaking some grub settings I got it to get to the login prompt
<rinzler> mcphail: Thanks!
<ploo> just no keyboard now
<aaas> Guest44276 what happens when you boot up without the cd how far does it get you and what does it say..whats the error
<ikonia> ploo: which option did you pass ?
<ploo> just queit
<ploo> quiet
<ploo> and changed to some grub settings console/text only
<Guest44276> aaas: I don't remember the error exactly, it doesn't even go through the ubuntu purple screen, after the grub it shows an error related to some graphical stuff
<Guest44276> on a black screen, one error line at the top
<ploo> lsusb shows the devices
<aaas> Guest44276 you might need to get that error...unless you want to reinstall... since you were dealing with truetype it might be your xserver was removed what if you try 'sudo apt-get install xorg-xserver' (I think that's the package
<aaas> Guest44276 sorry it's xserver-xorg
<Guest44276> aaas: I think I first need to mount as you said, to be able to run commands to the ubuntu on the hd
<aaas> Guest44276 yes see here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/libapt-pkg4.12
<aaas> Guest44276 sorry one sec wrong link
<Guest44276> ok :)
<aaas> Guest44276 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1656431
<Guest44276> aaas: it looks like I want to use /dev/sda6, I've made the mount command as it is written by garvinrick, but then if I do sudo fdisk -l, the star is still in sda2
<Dr_Willis> star? thats the  boot flag. Mounting wont change that.. i dident think theboot flag was used these days either.
<rinzler> Need to allow php to write to a certain directory. Any ideas?
<aaas> Guest44276 one sec
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis: It's still used by Microsoft's MBR code.
<ceti331__> does ubuntu run on microsoft surface?
<Artox> ceti331__: it shoulkdnt have any problem with that
<mcphail> ceti331__: honestly...
<aaas> Guest44276 yes i dont think that matters, that just shows what you're booting off of... if you got to /media/ is your hard drive there
<collin> ubernoob
<zetheroo> I cannot get Flash to work in 12.04
<zetheroo> after scouring the forums for a solution and trying all sorts of things... still no joy
<aaas> Guest44276 sorry he mounts it in /mnt
<aaas> Guest44276 not /media
<zetheroo> the only thing that works is YouTube ... anything else flash-related does not work
<Guest44276> aaa: ok it was here in media, I'm checking mnt
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  found a  plugin for firefox - that makes fllash  videos play in vlc, or mplayer or totem. :) bookmarked the  askubuntu url at http://delicious.com/dr_willis with the info  been using it all day
<Guest44276> aaas:  yes it's here: at the root of mount it's my hd content
<Guest44276> I'm in /mnt currently
<aaas> Guest44276 ok good now try apt-get install xserver-xorg
<rinzler> php needs to be able to write to a certain directory. How do I enable this?
<aaas> rinzler make a symbolic link from your webroot?
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: thanks, but would you know if its possible to install an older version of Flash in 12.04?
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  no idea. askubuntu.com had several  pages of 'fixing flash' guides/questions
<ploo> My usb keyboard doesn't work at the console
<ploo> any ideas?
<ploo> when I ssh in it shows up fine in lsusb
<Guest44276> aaas: it says it's already installed, but it looks wrong, if I do sudo apt-get install screen it installs it, but it was already installed on my hd ubuntu, so it looks like I'm still running command to the current live cd ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> ploo:  but it works in X ?
<aaas> Guest44276 how do you know it wasn't removed? did you check
<Vickyyy> hm
<Vickyyy> I got an error
<Vickyyy> it says Try (hd0,0): NTFS5: No wubildr
<ploo> I dont have X
<ploo> this is -server
<Guest44276> aaas: yes maybe, but I don't know what comman should I run to be sure I've switched to the hd..
<aaas> Guest44276 it shouldn't install something that is already installed
<aaas> Guest44276 sounds like its working, im not sure of a command
<aaas> Guest44276 but this is a guess anyways, we probably need the error
<aaas> Guest44276 what does 'more /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE' say
<aaas> Guest44276 what does 'more /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW' also
<Guest44276> aaas: the second one shows : 248.834] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
<Guest44276> and some other lines with other names instead of cyrillic
<bumsnnoses> so. does ubuntu 12.04 have intel HD Graphics family drivers or do i still have to use the work around?
<Guest44276> and the first : 248.840] (EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0
<aaas> Guest44276 bud nothing for EE?
<aaas> Guest44276 ok  do you know the video card you have in your computer?
<Guest44276> aaas: it's an ati
<aaas> Guest44276 what does ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf say? does it exist?
<delinquentme> for octave to be able to *read* a file
<delinquentme> -rw-r--r-- 1 thrive thrive   3775 2011-10-29 16:04 ex2data1.txt
<delinquentme> these permissions will work right?
<MageofHope> I asked a little while ago but ill ask one last time i guess: anyone here gotten touchegg to work on ubuntu 12.04?
<Guest44276> this file doesn't exists
<aaas> Guest44276 ok this is 12.04?
<Guest44276> aaas: yes
<aaas> Guest44276 i think you need to reboot and get that error
<aaas> Guest44276 its not clear what to try and install
<bumsnnoses> wow one person giving help -_-
<wrapids> I just started using Unity and I can't find the "connect to server" option for nautilus anywhere.
<zetheroo> Anyone know how I can completely remove Flash from my system?
<aaas> bumsnnoses what chipset do you have?
<beandog> bumsnnoses: no idea, I use nvidia
<Guest44276> aaas : I think I'm just going to reinstall, I can just copy my important files as I have access to the hd
<bumsnnoses> i know its the pentium b950 processor thats about all i can find on it. its a pavilion g7 so i know they had the issue in 11.10
<aaas> Guest44276 ok..whatever you think is easiest...you learn more by trying to fix, but it also takes a long time sometimes, and if you don't have a lot on there it might be easiest
<aaas> bumsnnoses yeah im not sure..i remember having problems with intel onboard stuff before so i can't help much, you cna boot with the live cd to see how it deals with it
<Guest44276> aaas hum I don't know maybe I'll forgot some stuff, and there is also all my configs and what i had installed
<Guest44276> I'll write the error message and I come back to see if there is a solution
<bumsnnoses> i can boot it properly the issue i get is the screen goes black after it boots, i know it boots because it makes the noises from the speakers but thats about it. i know its a driver issue i was just wondering if it has been resolved
<bumsnnoses> there is a work around with nomodeset but i really dont feel like messing with more then i need to today lol
<aaas> bumsnnoses if it doesn't boot properly with the live cd (with the proper driver running) theres a decent chance it has not been resolved...but I'm not really familiar with the parituclar issue..is there a launchpad bug number?
<uzna> Why does Ubuntu 12.04 lag out, random programs crash, and desktop disappears?
<uzna> It takes multiple reboots to get back to "normal"?
<bumsnnoses> ima set up a live usb, it litterally gives me nothing though just a blank screen, sometimes it'll look like its booting ubuntu but it'll just fuzz out before it loads fully, like i said i've figured out there isnt a driver for the chipset for 11.10 (based upon other peoples issues similar to mine)
<aaas> bumsnnoses so it's not a bug it's just no one wants to develop a driver?
<dregin> anyone have any experience getting a Logitech Quickcam Express webcam working with recent versions of ubuntu? Trying to compile the qc-usb driver in 12.04 just isn't happening :(
<aaas> uzna i think that's only happening for you...is this a fresh install?
<bumsnnoses> it seems that way. i was asking if the driver was included in 12.04 sorry if there was confusion in my question
<uzna> I installed it about a month ago, and it's getting progressively worse.
<aaas> bumsnnoses just get a $10 card and save yourself the pain...i did that with my network card..its not worth the hassel sometims
<Cottus> uzna, it might have sth to do with the hardware
<uzna> The only two useful things I have found about it mention hardware.. specifically memory or my nvidia graphics card.
<uzna> Windows XP SP3 runs fine though(I mean, considering it's windows)..
<aaas> uzna whats the maximum time until you get the problems hours, days?
<uzna> 0 minutes..
<Cottus> lolo
<uzna> As soon as it boots.. problems.
<thomi> does anyone know how I can get openssh-server running on the precise live CD? It installs OK, but when I try to start it I get: "initctl: Unknown job: ssh"
<bumsnnoses> i really cant though its a laptop XD so ima try it if that dosnt work then ima try the nomodeset work around and if all else fails, just give up till i get myself another computer
<aaas> uzna boot with a live cd, does it happen then?
<uzna> Other times, it's fine for hours, then problems appear.
<Cottus> thomas, do you do service ssh?whatever start?
<peyotte> hi everyone, i could use some help. I have just accidentaly deleted .anki file with vocabulary for test i am taking in the morning. I don´t think scalpel utility can help with this file. What can i do? i am freaking out....
<aaas> bumsnnoses may be the gods telling you to make an investment ;)
<uzna> I'll try the live CD and see.
<bumsnnoses> if i had the money i would lol
<bumsnnoses> thanks for your help though.
<bumsnnoses> gonna go try now.
<uzna> The problem seems random though, so I am not thinking it's hardware, cause sometimes it'll run fine for a couple days and then start acting up again.  Usually after updates and reboot.
<Jordan_U> !undelete | peyotte
<ubottu> peyotte: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<brandonbolton> How can I install Ubuntu server without a CD? Everytime I try to install with a USB it says failes to find CD and the screen turns red. I used Unetbootin to make the live disk.
<thomi> Cottus: yes, and I get the same message. It seems initctl doesn't know about ssh
<Jordan_U> brandonbolton: You can use the netboot install image, which will grab almost everything from the internet, as a work-around.
<peyotte> ubottu: thanks a lot:) hope it will help
<ubottu> peyotte: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<brandonbolton> Jordan_U, Thank you, I will try that right now. I didn't even think of that. :)
<Jordan_U> brandonbolton: You're welcome.
<ldiamond> anyone know how I can change my / partition to a copy I made on another device?
<cime> hi! is a 2.5 SSD the same for netbooks and desktop PCs? are connectors the same?
<ldiamond> I changed it in fstab but that doesn't seem to do the trick.
<Jordan_U> brandonbolton: Note that you don't actually need to netboot, it's just that the netboot image doesn't need to "mount" anything as it's all in the initrd, thus netboot images will pretty much always work for this type of thing (and other more complex ones) without even being designed to. And thus why the tool was named "uNETbootin" :)
<brandonbolton> Jordan_U, I was wondering why it was named that. :) Would the netboot image be on Ubuntu.com? I cannot find it, even on the alternate downloads page. :(
<mikefarr> hello - i am running 12.04 and having a hard time getting my dvd to work with regular movie dvd's - looking for some help
<Jordan_U> !minimal | brandonbolton
<ubottu> brandonbolton: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<brandonbolton> Thank you :)
<Jordan_U> brandonbolton: You're welcome :)
<dlentz> !dvd | mikefarr
<ubottu> mikefarr: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Loshki> ldiamond: have you also checked your grub files for hardcoded UUIDs
<dlentz> mikefarr, have you done that^
<ldiamond> Loshki, yea I already did that... didn't seem to work. I'll give it a shot again.
<ldiamond> rebooting
<mikefarr> yea i downloaded the libraries that it said to but that didnt seem to work
<dlentz> mikefarr, what video player aere you using/
<mikefarr> ubottu, yea that is the link i went to
<mikefarr> dlentz, I had Parole already and downloaded the VLC media player
<m477> how is called graphic  program which kills  after clicking on window?
<dlentz> what happens when you start parole from the terminal and try to play a dvd?
<dlentz> xkill?
<mikefarr> it gives me an error - let me do so i can give it to you specifically
<m477> dia: thx
<m477> dlentz: *
<mnice> hello
<mnice> seems like the clementine has hardcoded gstreamer codecs and can't be changed, right ?
<|thunder> Hi all. Anyone have a link to a how to on "How to make ubuntu have regular gnome instead of that annoying panel on the left as it come default?"
<Jordan_U> !notunity | |thunder
<ubottu> |thunder: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<SDX> |thunder: Or you could just install Kubuntu, Xubuntu, or Lubuntu.
<|thunder> Thank you SO very Much Jordan_U !
<mikefarr> dlentz, oh i didnt try to start parole from terminal - missed that
<|thunder> Thank you SDX
<Jordan_U> |thunder: You're welcome.
<SDX> |thunder: You're welcome.
<|thunder> :)
<mnice> oh god
<dlentz> mnice, i'm not aware of clementice statically linking to gstreamer. what are you trying to play?
<|thunder> my gf wants me to install linux on her laptop cuz she's hella jealous of my debian squeeze install. thought new ubuntu would suite her. But, I havent used ubuntu since Dapper, so. A lot has changed.
<mikefarr> dlentz, Parole no longer sees the dvd
<dlentz> hmm, try with vlc then
<AceFace> alright, i am still having problems figuring this out... i have a script that i want to execute at bootup (script located here: http://pastebin.com/hxk4fwVD ) and this script is supposed start a service called connection manager (binaries located here: http://download.igniterealtime.org/connectionmanager/connection_manager_3_6_3.tar.gz ) so i extracted the folder "connection_manager" to /usr/bin. ive tried a few things and i just cant make the script sta
<mnice> dlentz: whatever with not crippled sound .. i work with sound and gstreamer has generally broken output compared to xine
<SDX> |thunder: You know that Gnome 3 is vastly different to Gnome 2, right?
<mnice> dlentz: everything uses gstreamer has crippled sound
<|thunder> Ace, you need a generic init.d script i think
<SDX> |thunder: Just a warning so that you aren't surprised when the desktop shows up.
<|thunder> SDX; no, im not sure ive used it. Is unity part of it? cuz it really sucks
<AceFace> so the location of the script is /usr/bin/connection_manager/bin/cmanager.sh
<AceFace> generic init.d script?
<|thunder> hah, thanks SDX . i dont think I've seen it
<dlentz> mnice, ah, i see
<SDX> It's more like Unity than Gnome 2, I'd say.
<AceFace> how would i go about making a generic init.d script?
<|thunder> AceFace; init.d manages all of your sercives. a generic script script can be modified to start and stop it depening on runlevel
<mnice> dlentz: thanks .. forget that if you don't know at glance .. i don't think that's possible .. was rather rhetorical q
<nuclearj_> hey all, I need some help with my computer freezing, specifically how can I find a crash/freeze log
<|thunder> AceFace; google it. might toast your system startup scripts if your not careful though.
<AceFace> i am under the impression that connection manager needs to run at level0
<AceFace> i will google some more
<|thunder> AceFace; thats not how it works. research runlevels and init.d  "man init.d" i think
<AceFace> No manual entry for init.d
<dlentz> mnice, have you tried using alsasink instead of pulsesink?
<mcphail> AceFace: first, don't install anything to /usr/bin. Use /usr/local/bin or /opt
<AceFace> hmmm
<AceFace> opt?
<mnice> dlentz: sure think .. i don't use pulse at all
<mikefarr> dlentz, it crashed and closed the program - gave a crash notice
<mnice> **thing
<rinzler> apache2 service won't restart after php5-mysql was installed. any ideas
<AceFace> i think i saw that /opt location in the script, i will move it
<zubin> hi when i am trying to boot from a kernel i edited the booting process ended with the following error---[end trace f2bed1a94e5867c0]--- can anyone please help me out?
<mnice> zubin: broken linux/initrd file
<mnice> probably
<zubin> then what to do?
<dlentz> mikefarr, can you pastebin the crash?
<mcphail> AceFace: second - subdirectories of a $PATH will not be in your $PATH by default (so having something under /usr/local/bin/foo/bar.sh won't work unless /usr/local/bin/foo/ is part of your $PATH)
<dlentz> !pastebin | mikefarr
<ubottu> mikefarr: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Jordan_U> zubin: Don't "edit" the kernel?
<Guest12433> aaas: it's me who had the issue after the sudo apt-get remove libfreetypes6, the error I get is : intelips fail to get i915 symbol, graphics turbo disabled
<zubin> then?
<Guest12433> "intel ips" *
<AceFace> ok, so if i add /opt/connection_manager/bin to $PATH variable then i can assume it will work?
<mikefarr> dlentz, a little rusty with navigating linux - not sure how to capture the text from the crash report
<Jordan_U> zubin: What problem are you having with the stock Ubuntu kernel?
<rinzler> apache2 service won't restart after php5-mysql was installed. any ideas
<zubin> just it wont boot.
<dlentz> highlight it, right-click and copy (or highlight and press Ctrl+Shift+C)
<|thunder> wow, i must admit the gnome team took their project in the wrong direction.
<Jordan_U> !ot | |thunder
<ubottu> |thunder: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mcphail> AceFace: no
<aaas> Guest12433 and the rest is just a black screen?
<brandonbolton> Jordan_U, I just realized, it didn't give me an option for the server or desktop. Does the mini.iso install the Desktop version by default?
<|thunder> lol, ok Jordan_U thanks again.
<mikefarr> dlentz, it only highlights one line at a time - cant seem to grab multiple lines
<mcphail> AceFace: that script checks for an install under /opt/connectionmanager by default and should set things up itself
<sunexplodes> SO, an odd question, I can't seem to find any results on the internet.
<sunexplodes> Is there a way to reverse-WUBI?
<Jordan_U> brandonbolton: I believe so, but I'm not certain. I know that it *can* install any variant, including only installing specific packages you choose.
<brandonbolton> sunexplodes, any results? What do you mean?
<zubin> Jordan_u:?
<AceFace> ok, i will see if it will work
<mcphail> AceFace: the issue is getting the script to run in the first place
<Vickyyy> wtf, my keyboard is in ARABIC
<brandonbolton> sunexplodes, you can via the uninstall menu on Windows.
<Guest12433> aaas: yes, and just below "stopping save kernel message"
<Vickyyy> and I can't click on anything and nothing is working... how on earth do I solve this?
<sunexplodes> I mean in the sense of installing windows into an existing linux install, without having to first create a partition.
<brandonbolton> Jordan_U, Okay, I will just have to figure out how to install the server then. :) Thanks again. :)
<Jordan_U> zubin: What happens when you try to boot a fesh install of Ubuntu, without any modifications?
<mcphail> AceFace: sorry -i'm having such severe lag I can't really help you more just now
<Jordan_U> brandonbolton: You're welcome :)
<AceFace> thank you mcphail
<rinzler> apache2 service won't restart after php5-mysql was installed. any ideas?
<AceFace> i do appreciate it
<Vickyyy> can anyone give me any inkling on how to solve this? I think I screwed up
<aaas> Guest12433 two pages might help you:
<aaas> Guest12433 http://goo.gl/iypGy
<Vickyyy> it doesn't respond to my clicks
<zubin> i am using ubuntu but when i try to boot from my kernel i just shows that message and stops booting.
<aaas> Guest12433 http://goo.gl/IMMDK
<Vickyyy> well I guess I'll uninstall
<aaas> Guest12433 try just blacklisting the intel_ips first
<rinzler> Vickyyy: It's a crowded room... just be patient...
<Guest12433> aaas: thanks, I've never took care about that before, but I've just remember that it's not a fatal error, I usually see this message from times to times on boot, but then it continue and there is no problem
<aaas> Guest12433 then add the ninetel_ips in /etc/moduels if necessary
<Guest12433> I think the fatal is the one just below
<Vickyyy> but I'm sort of trapped
<ichbinder> hello. Please, please, please help! I have two external hard drives, one dropped the other day and I wanted to be on the safe side and backup everything on it. So I connected it to Ubuntu and used rsync to copy all its content to my other external 3GB hard drive. Took about 12 hours. Rsync finished without errors and all looked fine. Now, a few hours later, I wanted to access the large, second hard drive in my file manager. Ubuntu
<ichbinder> crashed while loading and all I could do was to switch to terminal 1 and do init 6. The next boot process didn't process so I restarted and disconnected all external hard drives. Ubuntu came up. But now, the large hard drive doesn't work anymore and all I get from dmesg is " [sdf] Spinning up disk..." while I can't hear the hard drive spinning. However, it's not making clicks or noise that sounds like a head is broken... what can I
<ichbinder>  do? :(
<aaas> Guest12433 ah, so it's a different error, and it's still not working?
<FloodBot1> ichbinder: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Vickyyy> I mean I can't click or typw
<Gnubie71> .
<zubin> Jordan_u:?
<Vickyyy> or do really anything, I couldn't even get on the admin account because ofc the password is in the Latin alphabet
<Guest12433> aaas: I'm sure I've already seen this message sometimes before, maybe a missing config or something but it never blocked the boot
<Vickyyy> I wonder how the hell did this happen
<aaas> Guest12433 what does /etc/X11/Xorg.0.log | grep EE say
<rinzler> Vickyyy: also, to be heard, you need to type your full question on one line, and wait. adding things to what you've already said seems disjointed and won't be understood
<Guest12433> aaas: I'm fed up with this, I'm going to backup all my files, and reinstall, and not remove packages without knowing exactly what I'm doing, thanks for your help ;)
<aaas> ichbinder so your data is only one one drive now?
<aaas> Guest12433 haha ok np
<Vickyyy> ok. How do I change the keyboard language on a guest account?
<ichbinder> aaas: the data that was on that disk before I copied the other disk, yes...
<aaas> ichbinder so the data is fine? you're just worried about the drive?
<ichbinder> aaas: nope. I am worried about the 1.5 GB of data that were already on that drive.
<ichbinder> aaas: or rather panicing. :(
<aaas> ichbinder  is this your boot drive?
<ichbinder> aaas: no, external hard drive.
<aaas> ichbinder usb?
<ichbinder> aaas: yes
<mikefarr> Playback failure:
<mikefarr> DVDRead could not open the disc "/dev/dvd".
<mikefarr> Your input can't be opened:
<mikefarr> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvd:///dev/dvd'. Check the log for details.
<FloodBot1> mikefarr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aaas> ichbinder it doesn't automount when you plug it in?
<ichbinder> aaas: this one: http://wdc.com/en/products/products.aspx?id=240
<mikefarr> dang
<ichbinder> aaas: nope. Nothing pops up.
<rinzler> apache2 service won't restart after php5-mysql was installed. any ideas?
<ichbinder> aaas: it doesn't even show up in /dev/
<aaas> ichbinder have any other computrs or a windows machine?
<arooni-mobile> is there a reminder type app i can use to give me reminders twice a day?  i'd like to have a dialog box pop up modally on top of the screen so it's impossible to ignore.
<ichbinder> aaas: yes, I have a windows laptop. But the disk also does not spin there... however, it did spin this afternoon while copying.
<yeats> rinzler: check /var/log/apache2/error.log
<rinzler> yeats: will do.
<aaas> ichbinder windows doesn't automount it either?
<ichbinder> aaas: it can't as long as the disk doesn't start spinning.
<brandonbolton> Jordan_U, after it downloaded all of the files, it lets me choose what I want installed. Very useful, thank you for suggesting it. :)
<aaas> ichbinder well it can detect the drive even if the heads arent moving...does it even see it
<aaas> ichbinder in windows does it say 'new drive detected' or give you a new drive letter?
<arooni-mobile> ive tried using kalarm but i feel it tkaes up too many resource for whta it does
<mikefarr> dlentz, i pasted the error i got from vlc - but that paste ubuntu site still got me in trouble for flooding lol
<ichbinder> aaas: it does give me a message that "this drive" can run faster if I connect it to a USB3 plugin... but no letter
<Vickyyy> ok. How do I change the keyboard language on a guest account?
<Jordan_U> brandonbolton: You're welcome.
<ichbinder> aaas: thanks for trying to help me btw.
<aaas> ichbinder in windows can you go to 'manage drive' to see the drive?  or in ubuntu if you type 'dmesg' before and after plugging in usb does it show anything ...np
<ichbinder> aaas: here is the full dmesg message. Seems like it can give me some error messages after a while: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1050072/
<ichbinder> aaas: this is exactly what happens in dmesg right after connecting the drive
<aaas> ichbinder and this happened after you dropped it?
<lkj> is there a way to make everything smaller on Ubuntu 12.04? I've reduced all the font sizes, now I just need to reduce the padding, borders and tabs?
<lkj> I cannot see an easy way to do that though
<rinzler> yeats: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1050074/
<ichbinder> aaas: no, I dropped the other hard drive.
<aaas> ichbinder if the windows machine is close can you try start->(right click) computer -> manage -> disk managment and see if it sees the drive there
<ichbinder> aaas: this one I only used to back up the other hard drive today. For a while, I could enter this hard drive normally. But about an hour ago, ubuntu freezed while trying to access this drive.
<AceFace> im looking for help configuring a startup script, would anyone be willing to help?
<ichbinder> aaas: let me connect it to windows
<aaas> ichbinder ah, is it formated ext3 or something like htat?
<ichbinder> aaas: no, ntfs
<aaas> ichbinder ok that should work then
<aaas> ichbinder try it in the windows machine and try disk management
<aaas> ichbinder just see if it sees the drive and see what it says the filesystem type is (if it's there)
<xubuntu> hi
<yeats> rinzler: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6148679/php-gd-library-error-in-ubuntu
<Guest55219> i need help
<rinzler> yeats: thanks!
<Guest55219> please
<Jordan_U> Guest55219: Ask away :)
<yeats> rinzler: also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/875262
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 875262 in php5 (Ubuntu Oneiric) "PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/sqlite.so'" [High,Confirmed]
<lkj> where do you change compiz settings?
<Guest55219> i need to use a xfs repair command for a usb hard drive
<yeats> rinzler: sorry - that bug may not actually be relevant to your message
<Guest55219> but i'm lost in terminal
<ichbinder> aaas: nope, the disk is not there
<aaas> ichbinder but there is a change in dmesg when you plug/unplug?
<Jordan_U> Guest55219: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo blkid"?
<brandonbolton> While doing the netinstall of Server, I had errors installing mysql-server-5.5, apparmor, ca-certificates, libcurl3, libcurl3-gnutls, ntfs-3g, popularity-contest, and whoopsie packages.
<Guest55219> /dev/sdb1: UUID="54c2add8-01a1-48fe-b49d-876a6593d506" TYPE="xfs"
<yeats> rinzler: you could try 'sudo apt-get install php5-mcrypt' to get rid of the second error
<lkj> Is there a way to stop applications from opening in the bottom right corner of my screen?
<lkj> I would like them in the middle or top left instead
<ichbinder> aaas: yes
<rinzler> yeats: looks like it worked, though...
<yeats> rinzler: great
<Guest55219> Jordan_U,
<aaas> ichbinder you're getting all these stack traces as if it's a software thing, but it could be hardware, and the fact that it doesn't work on windows is a big one, two things you could try: 1) boot with a livecd on ubuntu and see if it picks up the usb drive..should be automatic 2) take the thing apart..these exterenal usb drieves are normal drives hooked up to a enclosure interface with just some fancy bezel.. there may be a lo
<aaas> ose conection
<aaas> ichbinder did you hear it spin up before?
<aaas> ichbinder it was noticable before?
<ichbinder> aaas: yes, it was noticeable before
<Jlander> how do I enter in dev/sb1?
<aaas> ichbinder yeah the power connecter might have fell out
<aaas> ichbinder  it is definitely leaning towards something with teh drive
<ichbinder> aaas: yeah, taking it apart and trying to plug it into my computer directly was also the step i planned to do next...
<AceFace> im looking for help configuring a startup script, would anyone be willing to help?
<ichbinder> aaas: well, the front light is still showing up...
<aaas> ichbinder i think thats probably your best shot.. you might just find the power fell out
<aaas> ichbinder no this is the power to the drive not the bezel
<aaas> ichbinder like the kind you see in your computer
<AceFace> i have a script that i want to execute at bootup (script located here: http://pastebin.com/hxk4fwVD ) and this script is supposed start a service called connection manager (binaries located here: http://download.igniterealtime.org/connectionmanager/connection_manager_3_6_3.tar.gz ) so i extracted the folder "connection_manager" to /opt , to see directory structure please look inside the tarball. ive tried a few things and i just cant make the script star
<paanii>  i want to remove the format option when i right click the usb drive in the launchpad
<AceFace> would this work?: http://pastebin.com/b3gCNApw
<D3RGPS31> firefox isn't using my 'Print to File' settings :l i've checked prefs.js; they're there
<haylo> AceFace, i think basrc will start anything pretty much, just put  ahefty sleep command on it so it doesnt fail while GUI Xorg is starting
<haylo> .bshrc *
<harrrismrubin> how do i copy the address of a folder
<AceFace> its ubuntu server on a solid state, no desktop environment
<bladezeroz> any women here in the US
<haylo> .bashrc* sorry something wrong with my hands/head
<haylo> no
<haylo> and this is the world, not the us
<Jlander> alguien habla español?
<haylo> no not that kind of world
<AceFace> si, puedo hablar en espanol
<MissBennet> hi there! hw r u?
<bladezeroz> I'm talking about US specifically
<AceFace> un poco, jaja
<bladezeroz> hi MissBennet
<Jlander> me ayudas con una cosa?
<bladezeroz> Care to private msg
<AceFace> qual cosa?
<xangua> !es | Jlander AceFace
<ubottu> Jlander AceFace: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<haylo> AceFace, well duh , then you use .bashrc, ever considered rtfm
<yeats> !rtfm | haylo
<ubottu> haylo: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<haylo> lol
<Jlander> ubuntu-es :No such channel
<Jlander> thanks xangua
<ichbinder> aaas: sorry, was in a different channel also...
<ichbinder> well, we will see.
<ichbinder> aaas: thanks for your help!
<aaas> ichbinder np
<bladezeroz> UBUNTU SUCKS!
<Jordan_U> !pm | Jlander
<ubottu> Jlander: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | Jlander
<ubottu> Jlander: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lkj> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<harrrismrubin> when i add a file to /home/harrrismrubin/Desktop/Gimp i want a copy to go to /home/harrrismrubin/Desktop/Dropbox
<Jlander> Jordan_U,
<Jlander> /dev/sdb1: UUID="54c2add8-01a1-48fe-b49d-876a6593d506" TYPE="xfs"
<leo-unglaub> yes guys..i have a little problem...i installed something wrong and got 200 mb of dependencies with it
<Jlander> i can't access to disk
<Jlander> permission denied
<Jordan_U> Jlander: sudo fsck -y /dev/sdb1
<leo-unglaub> i removed the wront package, but all the debs are still here
<leo-unglaub> how can i remove all software i installes totday?
<Blackshirt> Just uninstall it
<zykotick9> leo-unglaub: "sudo apt-get clean" will delete all downloaded DEBs -- usually save to do - clears /var/cache/apt/archives/
<leo-unglaub> zykotick9: no, they are still installey
<zykotick9> leo-unglaub: what did you install?
<leo-unglaub> glade
<Jlander> Jordan_U,  /sbin/fsck.xfs: XFS file system.
<glitsj16> ln -s $HOME/Desktop/Dropbox/
<leo-unglaub> but glade2
<leo-unglaub> i misstyped
<leo-unglaub> and now i have 200 of dev tools and libs installed..
<Jordan_U> Jlander: Why did you originally think that you needed to "use a xfs repair command"?
<Jlander> i need it
<Jordan_U> Jlander: Why?
<Loshki> Jlander: I'd also like to know why...
<harrrismrubin>  when i add a file to /home/harrrismrubin/Desktop/Gimp i want a copy to go to /home/harrrismrubin/Desktop/Dropbox
<harrrismrubin> * Therstrium has quit (Quit: Therstrium)
<Jlander> to repair a hard disk
<Jlander> is a usb hard drive from TV
<Dr_Willis> isent it /home/username/Dropbox
<Jlander> that often fails and i need to do this process to recover fi
<Jlander> les recordings
<Dr_Willis> Jlander: ddrescue to clone it to an image file. then mount and recover from that file. is how its foten done
<Jlander> i do  xfs_repair
<Dr_Willis> a tv that can read xfs... thats weird
<D3RGPS31> Dr_Willis: it's weird for appliances to use open source software?
<Jlander> samsung tv use xfs
<Dr_Willis> D3RGPS31: weird uts using xfs. and nit vfat yes
<Dr_Willis> but ive not seen a rv that records either
<Dr_Willis> my samsung has 4 usb ports. not sure it can record
<Loshki> Jlander: I assume you've seen this: http://docs.cray.com/books/S-2377-22/html-S-2377-22/z1029470303.html
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis: Most DVRs that i have encountered run GNU/Linux and use either xfs or ext3.
<AwaitingMahdi> Hey
<Jordan_U> Jlander: If you are having problems running xfs_repair because you don't have it installed, then "sudo apt-get install xfsprogs".
<AwaitingMahdi> I'm thinking to install ubuntu for my dad because his pc is a bit slow for windows 7. How would I install the hp printer software and the software for the graphics card?
<Jordan_U> Jlander: But if it's a problem with the hard drive, i.e. a hardware problem, then I would second Dr_Willis's point and say that it would be better to clone the drive using GNU ddrescue first.
<Loshki> Dr_Willis: it's surely off-topic, but my LG tv can record via usb1 if it finds enough space. I've never cared enough to actually use it as a feature, so I don't know the disk format. I assumed it would be ntfs but maybe not...
<Jlander> with xfs_repair -L
<OerHeks> HP will automatic be detected and installed. good supported printer vendor, AwaitingMahdi
<Jlander> i can recover
<AwaitingMahdi> And what about the graphics card? ati radeon x1650 pro
<Dr_Willis> ill have tocheck my new tvs manual. i know it can use a usb mouse/keyboard. and read/play from usb hds. but i never saw any record  features.. but i use it as a PC monitor. ;)
<yyy> i have a dependency issue I'm not sure not to solve
<Loshki> Dr_Willis: may I pm you re: tvs
<OerHeks> AwaitingMahdi, for graphics driver that cannot packed in the iso, there is a menu available to check & download.
<Jordan_U> AwaitingMahdi: I would recommend using the drivers which are installed by default unless you actually have issues with them. If you want to install ATI's proprietary drivers you would use the "Additional Drivers" tool though.
<Dr_Willis> not really got a lore more to say about it Loshki  :) i rarely even use the tv as a tv.
<Loshki> Dr_Willis: ok
<AwaitingMahdi> Do you think it would be better if I dual boot his hard drive? 20gb for linux and if I can get everything working just delete the windows 7 partition?
<yyy> when I look at the lsb_release content, it says the system is 10.04
<Dr_Willis> 40 Inch TV is what i use for playing skyrim. :)
<AwaitingMahdi> His hard drive is 80gb. Amd single core processor and 1.5 gb ram.
<yyy> but the sources.list is set to precise
<Dr_Willis> 80gb hd? hats sort of tiny by todays standards
<yyy> so when I changed sources.list to lucid and do apt-get install -f, it says it will free 2GB of storate
<yyy> storage*
<AwaitingMahdi> Old pc :)
<OerHeks> AwaitingMahdi, sure, decrease the partition from within win7 diskmanagment
<yyy> and says I should not do this unless I know what I'm doing
<yyy> it has apt, libc6 and etc in the list of files to be removed
<yyy> any advice?
<AwaitingMahdi> He tends to browse the internet, youtube, listen to a few mp3s and use the printer.
<AwaitingMahdi> Not a heavy user at all.
<Dr_Willis> yyy:  you are just changeing the words 'precicse' to 'lucid' in the sources.list ?
<AwaitingMahdi> Windows 7 is kinda slow on his pc and ubuntu would look much faster.
<AwaitingMahdi> Seems that way.
<harrrismrubin> can you help me make a symlink again
<yyy> Dr_Willis: I used sources.list generator online
<Dr_Willis> AwaitingMahdi:  you could install to a 16 or 32gb flash as a 'testbed' to see how well it works.
<yyy> i think the system was upgrading from lucid to precise or something but it didn't go well. that's my guess.
<Dr_Willis> yyy:  you normally dont just change the release name that way. what are you trying to acomplish by doing this?
<harrrismrubin> Dr_Willis,  can you help me in pm
<haylo> AwaitingMahdi, if its an old computer you should use debian, not ubuntu
<magnumXopus> AwatingMahdi: does his computer have an nvidia gpu?  There's a bug, that could prove very frustrating.
<AwaitingMahdi> What's the difference between debian and ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> harrrismrubin:  im at work. so may have to leave at any time without notice.
<yyy> Dr_Willis: I didn't do it. I have to fix it
<Dr_Willis> yyy:  so you need to change lucud, or whatever it is , back to the proper name for your release.
<yyy> but if I get a sources.list for lucid and run apt-get -f isntall, will it be safe?
<haylo> AwaitingMahdi, ubuntu is made form debian, debian is very old, form when that computer was made or earlier, it will work at least
<Dr_Willis> yyy:  so you are on lucid?
<AwaitingMahdi> Tbh I think I'll just go with ubuntu
<yyy> It seems like the system is on lucid but the updates are all set to precise
<AwaitingMahdi> It should be fast due to it's system requirements
<haylo> AwaitingMahdi, you learn fast
<harrrismrubin> ok is that a yes
<Loshki> yyy: I'm not sure I'd trust the result anyway. A possibly botched upgrade followed by a downgrade (unsupported I believe)? Might as well install from scratch...
<yyy> and when I get the lucid version of sources.list and apt-get -f install, it says it's not safe and I shouldn't do it
<Dr_Willis> yyy:  you can change the word precise back to lucid in the sources file. hopefully nothings allready gotten brioken because of that
<yyy> yeah i'd want to install from scratch but it's not my computer
<Dr_Willis> yyy:  what does 'uname -a' say about the system?
<AwaitingMahdi> I'll just partition his pc tomorrow or something. Can I install it using a portable hard drive? 250gb?
<harrrismrubin> Dr_Willis,  when i add a file to /home/harrrismrubin/Desktop/Gimp i want a copy to go to /home/harrrismrubin/Desktop/Dropbox
<yyy> Linux fmiguez-system76 2.6.32-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 08:09:38 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Dr_Willis> AwaitingMahdi:  i do full installs to external usb hds all the time
<yyy> Dr_Willis: Linux fmiguez-system76 2.6.32-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 08:09:38 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Dr_Willis> yyy:  what reelase does lsb_release -a say:
<Dr_Willis> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<AwaitingMahdi> I mean as in put the iso on the portable hard drive and use that to install on a pc
<yyy> Dr_Willis: Lucid
<Dr_Willis> AwaitingMahdi:  you can set up grub2 to boot an iso file from a usb hd. or flash
<magnumXopus> AwaitingMahdi: You should make a live disk first and see how he likes it.
<yyy> So I tried changing the word precise to lucid, but it gives me a pretty serious warning
<Dr_Willis> yyy:  could be the system is all confused  because it tried to (and did) install some precice updates.
<yyy> and I"m wondering if it's safe to do so
<AwaitingMahdi> Can I put the live disk on a dual layer disk?
<yyy> Dr_Willis: I agree.
<AwaitingMahdi> I don't have anything else to use atm.
<haylo> cmon  live disc to see if he likes it? thats only going to be slow. make it correct and they will like it
<yyy> But now I want to c hange it back to lulid
<yyy> Dr_Willis: But now I want to c hange it back to lucid
<yyy> Dr_Willis: but it gives me a warning when I try to "downgrade"
<haylo> install it onto the usb AwaitingMahdi just like its a normal hdd, and select it form bios
<magnumXopus> AwaitingMahdi: ..or use unetbootin to create a startup disk on an external
<Dr_Willis> yyy:  safest thing is do a reinstall.  even if it 'seems' to go back to lucid.  it might have issues
<yyy> Dr_Willis: what if reinstall is not an option?
<Loshki> AwaitingMahdi: Also, there are distros specially designed for older, smaller machines with less memory.
<D3RGPS31> firefox isn't using my 'Print to File' settings :l i've checked prefs.js, the settings are there; wat do
<Dr_Willis> yyy:  its an option if the alternative is a unuseable system
<yyy> Dr_Willis: I would have reinstalled if I could along time ago
<AwaitingMahdi> Like what?
<AwaitingMahdi> I've fallen in love with ubuntu
<yyy> hmm ok
<harrrismrubin> Dr_Willis,  can you help me
<yyy> thanks
<Dr_Willis> any fixing you try may totally rbeak things..  thats a posibility. ;)
<haylo> like debian AwaitingMahdi i just told you. its the pillar of linux right now
<Dr_Willis> harrrismrubin:  with what.
#ubuntu 2012-06-20
<harrrismrubin> Dr_Willis,  when i add a file to /home/harrrismrubin/Desktop/Gimp i want a copy to go to /home/harrrismrubin/Desktop/Dropbox
<AwaitingMahdi> But surely ubuntu will be fine on his system.
<AwaitingMahdi> Plus I like the reviews for the latest version.
<AwaitingMahdi> Seems really user friendly.
<Dr_Willis> harrrismrubin:  a actual COPYU or a Link to the same file.. 2 differnt things..
<harrrismrubin> link
<harrrismrubin> like you made me before
<john__> Dr_Willis: I surrender...cube will not run on this Toshiba with 12.04
<harrrismrubin> on my old account
<Dr_Willis> ln -s Gimp Dropbox  (or visa versa)  makes the 2 dirs the same
<Dr_Willis> a copy is not the same as a link. :) in the strictest sense
<harrrismrubin> when i add a file to /home/harrrismrubin/Desktop/Gimp i want a link to go to /home/harrrismrubin/Desktop/Dropbox
<Dr_Willis> harrrismrubin:  you want to link the dirs.. or every file IN the dirs.. 2 differnt 'tasks' also
<ki4ro> Dr_Willis: You probably know me better under this name LOL
<harrrismrubin> please give me the full code to link those folder and whats insie
<OerHeks> harrrismrubin, you might want incron/inotify > http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-inotify-examples-to-replicate-directories/
<Dr_Willis> harrrismrubin:  ln -s directory1 directory2  makes anything you save in direvtory2 also appear in directory1
<Dr_Willis> im not sure what you gain by a directory of links, vs a link fo the actual directgory
<tking> is there any email marketing software like (Advanced Mass Sender, SendBlaster, Maxmailer) for linux or Ubutu
<harrrismrubin> so what is the full code for when i add a file to /home/harrrismrubin/Desktop/Gimp i want a link to go to /home/harrrismrubin/Desktop/Dropbox
<harrrismrubin> i am confused
<Dr_Willis> harrrismrubin:  if Gimp is linked to Dropbox. then the 2 directories are basically the ssame
<tking> is there any email marketing software like (Advanced Mass Sender, SendBlaster, Maxmailer) for linux or Ubutu
<OerHeks> you do not want a ln in dropbox
<Dr_Willis> so it woiuld best to make Gimp a Link to the dropbox dir.
<Dr_Willis> not the other way around OerHeks ?
<Loshki> AwaitingMahdi: hmm. There aren't as many as I thought; is puppy linux the only tiny one left? On this thread, http://www.techimo.com/forum/linux-unix/194523-best-linux-my-old-desktop-pc.html people say kubuntu or xubuntu is 'lighter'
<Jlander> thanks for all
<wylde_> harrrismrubin: inotify/incron will do exactly what you want and a lot more.
<Dr_Willis> Loshki:  tinycore linux is very  tiny
<OerHeks> Dr_Willis, the other way is fine ofcourse.
<Jlander> i recovered the HD with: sudo xfs_repair -L /dev/sdb1
<Dr_Willis> OerHeks:  i dont see the point in what hes doing either way. ;)
<Loshki> Dr_Willis: Didn't know about that one....
<Jlander> but i lost 1 inf file
<Dr_Willis> Loshki:  distrowatch has some other 'small' disrtos also. like xpud, and a few others
<harrrismrubin> wylde,  how do i download that
<tking> is there any email marketing software like (Advanced Mass Sender, SendBlaster, Maxmailer) for linux or Ubutu
<Loshki> Jlander: I thought xfs was supposed to be pretty bulletproof. Do you know how it got corrupt e.g. power outage?
<Dr_Willis> harrrismrubin:  perhaps tell us why you are doing this?
<harrrismrubin> Dr_Willis,  remember when you helped harris do this a month ago
<Dr_Willis> harrrismrubin:  i dont rember what i did yesterday....
<harrrismrubin> well you did
<Dr_Willis> harrrismrubin:  the channel is logged. :)
<harrrismrubin> and ubuntu got really slow so i made a new user and i lost the links
<OerHeks> else you could use rsync in a cronjob..
<ki4ro> tking: Have a look here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1233528
<Dr_Willis> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Jlander> Loshki,  my tv often fails when i'm play a record
<harrrismrubin> wylde,  what is the terminal code to download sudo yum install incron
<harrrismrubin> no
<harrrismrubin> inotify/incron
<Jlander> a record in that hd usb drive with xfs
<ki4ro> tking: Have a look here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1233528
<Loshki> Jlander: I understand.
<Dr_Willis> ive seen some guides at blog sites like omgubuntu and webupd8 on  how to get files outside the drobox directgory to sync  with your dropbx files. so yoiu can set up  dirs across differnt systrems
<OerHeks> harrrismrubin, 2 lines below that is written debian/ubuntu
<OerHeks> please do read carefull.
<harrrismrubin> two lines below what
<Jlander> Loshki,  i rad the otherwise
<Jlander> read
<buckner> Anybody gotten minecraft to work on Ubuntu?
<Jlander> about xfs system
<Dr_Willis> harrrismrubin:  why not just have a 'Gimp' direcgtory In the dropbox directory, then you can just drag/drop/link here.. the Gimp Dir to be whever you want.
<harrrismrubin> i want gimp folder on my desktop but i dontwant dropbox
<Jlander> I have read that xfs allways need UPS
<Dr_Willis> harrrismrubin:  now you have me totally confused....
<OerHeks> harrrismrubin, you might want incron/inotify to sync those folders> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-inotify-examples-to-replicate-directories/
<harrrismrubin> harrrismrubin@harris-HP-Pavilion-dv6000-RP296UA-ABA:~$ $ sudo yum install incron$: command not found
<harrrismrubin>  OerHeks
<Loshki> Dr_Willis: how do I make distrowatch cough up a list of tiny linuxes?
<Dr_Willis> Loshki:  try its search feature perhaps? i just read the site every day so i noticce in the discriptions  it often says 'a small disrto for..' or 'a mini disrto...'
<OerHeks> well done harrrismrubin
<Dr_Willis> Loshki:  depending on your exacct needs - manyu of these tiny disrtos are very specilized.
<harrrismrubin> what????
<Jlander> if I'm using a ubuntu live pendrive, how can I save a notefile to open after with windows?
<Loshki> Dr_Willis: Thanks. Sometimes there really is no substitute sometimes for experience...
<Dr_Willis> Loshki:  tiny core  has a bigger version thats 35mb.  the small version is 10mb. :) but its basically a 'you install exactly what you need' sort of thing.
<intrader> Using Disk Utility I have formated as ext4 volume a usb with 16 Gb of storage. I have named the volume 'Backup'. When I start the Backup application with the storage location set to 'SanDisk Cruzer: Bankup' , the backup application informs me that the  it is waiting for 'SanDisk Cruzer: Backup' to become available. It never does. The explorer properties report says that 'Backup' is mounted on /media. I don't understand what is happe
<intrader> ning. I am running 12.4.
<Loshki> Dr_Willis: did DSL just wither away and die?
<Dr_Willis> Loshki:  puppy tries to be  more complete.. but its a bit of a.. well.. hack job at times. Lubuntu is a nice light Ubuntu variant. :) but its still huge compareed to the 2 others
<Dr_Willis> Loshki:  i think the dsl devs and others went into tiny core.
<Jlander> well, thanks
<Jlander> see you
<Dr_Willis> Loshki:  others ive tried are 'xpud'  and a few others i cant rember their names
<ardian> hey is there any player like Winamp ? for Linux
<Dr_Willis> !winamp
<ubottu> winamp is a windows music player. On Ubuntu you can use audacious as alternative.
<Loshki> Dr_Willis: that's enough to be going on with. Thanks...
<ardian> Dr_Willis, thanks
<AceFace> !itunes
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<AceFace> interesting triggers
<Dr_Willis> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<AceFace> !chrome
<Loshki> AceFace: they're all online at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi for easier browsing...
<AceFace> thanks
<ardian> audacious looks a lot different then winamp
<AceFace> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<rhizmoe> my tiny kingdom for a decent workplace switcher
<Dr_Willis> vague demands are vague. ;)
<ceti331__> i think  single icons for each workspace in the ubuntu dock would be nice
<Loshki> ardian: xmms1 used to be very close to winamp, but it's unsupported now. I haven't tried xmms2, but perhaps you should...
<Dr_Willis> ceti331__:  seen an indicator-applet that puts them on  a menu item in the top panel
<ceti331__> interesting idea, its still 2 clicks though
<Dr_Willis> oh the humanity.. ;)
<Dr_Willis> or you just try the mouse wheel over the icon
<ceti331__> trackpad
<ceti331__> :)
<ceti331__> overall i like unity
<rhizmoe> Dr_Willis: doesn't work on 12.04
<Dr_Willis> my pad has a schroll wheel section on the side.
<Relondo> Ubuntu only recognizes 3.3 gigs of my 4 gigs of RAM. I am on 64-Bit, and am using 12.04 Precise. Help?
<rhizmoe> that's what i'm looking for from 11.x days
<ceti331__> i miss the worksspace selector of the old style panel
<Dr_Willis> rhizmoe:  i have the attention span of a newt.. what 'dosent work' ?
<rhizmoe> it's pretty lame that it no longer exists
<rhizmoe> Dr_Willis: indicator-workspaces
<ceti331__> i usually use screen corners to activate 'spaces'
<ceti331__> (desktop wall)
<Dr_Willis> askubuntu.com  had a list of several of them i belive.
<Dr_Willis> i havent checked there lately
<rhizmoe> that's probably what i'm "supposed" to do
<OerHeks> Relondo, sounds like you have a GPU that uses system memory.
<Dr_Willis> i dont use workspaces lik ei used to years ago. i tend to just fullscreen apps and alt-tab a lot these days
<ceti331__> is it possible to make ubuntu-unity trigger "scale(expose)","desktopwall(spaces)" seperately and in combination
<ceti331__> i.e. 1 key for 'scale' and other key for 'desktopwall', then toggle either indepedantly
<Relondo> Oerheks: Yes, I have shared RAM. So Ubuntu doesn't recognize that as usable?
<ceti331__> like 3 zoom levels
<OerHeks> Relondo, yes, the bios adresses it to the GPU
<ceti331__> (expose-> spaces -> spaces+expose)
<ceti331__> each step, the windows get smaller, you see a bit more
<Dr_Willis> ceti331__:  with ccsm i imagine its possible.. but ive managed to break stuff so much with ccsm i rarely toy with it these days
<Relondo> OerHeks: Shouldn't my GPU only be allocated as much RAM as it currently needs, though?
<hammo> i just upgraded from 11.04 to 12.04, i was running 3 monitors, 2 x screens, one for onboard and one for old radeon card. after reinstall i cant get both s xscreens to show. i have setup exactly the same bar new hdd. I still have old hard drive. what conf files should i be looking at to find difference in setup. I'm running xbuntu.
<ceti331__> from what i've tried i dont think you can; i would be after anecdotal of someone who's done just that
<ceti331__> it was magic on Mac OS snow lepoard… before they ruined it with MissionControl
<OerHeks> Relondo, so it does. 256/512 mb is not unusual
<xangua> hammo: from 11.04 to 12.04¿ how exactly did ypu 'upgrade' ¿
<iToast> Im having a huge problem with ubuntu server 10.4 networking.
<hammo> fresh install from dl ISO
<iToast> It cant bring interface eth1 up even though it is connected.
<ceti331__> Dr_Willis: my prefered option would actually be an intelligent hotkey.
<Relondo> oerheks: But mine has allocated 700 mb :/
<iToast> I've installed from another machine becuase the one this is running on refuses to install without a cd / dvdrom...
<hammo> old hdd on the way out :(
<ceti331__> presing the same hotkey repeatedly shows you more
<rhizmoe> JFC where's the screen corners config?!
<rhizmoe> seriously brain damaged
<hammo> i tried looking for Xorg.conf but there's not one on here
<iToast> I'm a retard, the cable was unplugged...
<iToast> yet it still gives me a error...
<iToast> It has a full connection to the web.
<iToast> Anyone have ANY idea why its nto reconizing hte interface
<Jeremy3D> why am I getting this error? Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/cheleb/blender-svn/ubuntu/pool/main/b/blender/blender_2.63+svn48091-0~precise1_amd64.deb Hash Sum mismatch
<Jeremy3D> i've never had it before....?
<walruscode> Not sure if this is the proper place to ask, but: I installed vidalia with Ubuntu Software Center's GUI, and did not tell it to add my user to the debian-tor group when I was prompted to (I'm an idiot..). How do I fix this?
<NeedSomeHelp> Is there a apache support channel? Need help
<Relondo> oerheks: So is there some reason my GPU is sucking up more RAM than it needs? Or does it actually need almost a gig of ram just sitting on the desktop?
<ozzloy> my mouse is twitching a lot
<walruscode> Would #tor be a better place for my question?
<ozzloy> how do i stop it from twitching?
<Daekdroom> walruscode, this is the right place indeed.
<Cerrdor> walruscode: Vidalia is not needed with the newest Tor
<tking> ki4ro thanks
<Jeremy3D> anyone know how to fix failed to fetch ppa errors?
<tking> but its not webbased
<Cerrdor> ++ read the tor site it explains NOT to use the pkg manager to install tor but compile it from the source downloaded from them
<Cerrdor> especially on Ubuntu
<walruscode> Ok, thank you for the information. I will read the tor site.
<tking> i need email mass sender
<Cerrdor> tking build it in VB
<tking> hmm
<Loshki> NeedSomeHelp: there is #httpd
<tking> Cerrdor i wish i know how to code
<Cerrdor> can you dcc?
<walruscode> tking, an email mass sender is fairly trivial. There's probably several php or python scripts out there that do just that
<Loshki> tking: can I ask what you need it for?
<walruscode> I know phpgmailer can send emails from gmail accounts, it'd be easy to implement a mass sender
<Relondo> Can I run a .exe on my Windows partition under Wine safely, or should I copy it over?
<myk_robinson> evening ,all
<Jeremy3D> anyone know why an ubuntu ppa might not update? it's saying failed to fetch, check ineternet connection but i'm online
<OerHeks> Jeremy3D, what PPA?
<Jeremy3D> blender cheleb. i'll have the error her ein a sec
<Jeremy3D> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/cheleb/blender-svn/ubuntu/pool/main/b/blender/blender_2.63+svn48091-0~precise1_amd64.deb Hash Sum mismatch
<myk_robinson> having an issue with OpenVPN. I configured a server and i can connect fine from Windows but not Ubuntu. Well, it connects, but I cannot successfully use any network resources, and I can no longer browse the web when connected... Help?
<hungray1> hey guys I just installed ubuntu and I am trying to configure proxychains....how do I make a strict proxy chain list with no DNS leakage?
<hungray1> Anyone?
<OerHeks> Jeremy3D, hash sum mismatch, try to sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade again?
<tinkster> I got 12.04 LTS to authenticate against an Apple Open Directory server; but it ignores "pam_groupdn cn=support,cn=groups,dc=example,dc=com" and lets everyone log onto my test machine who is a valid directory user.  What am I missing?
<plitter> what is the time between you writing/moving mouse and until it registers on the screen?
<jagginess> or anyone familiar with ip6 and tcpdump?
<nownot> has anyone setup a http streaming server for av on an ubuntu box?
<celthunder> nownot: yes
<L3top> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Dr_Willis> i jusgt use the various upnp servers nownot
<celthunder> jagginess: hey whats up wb.  ipv6 is what youre doing today eh
<nownot> celthunder: did it use apples standards with segments and what nto?
<Seq> Does anybody know how to force nouveau to load early in boot? I get crummy low-res boot screens until X loads, which seems to kick the kernel module in. Nouveau on the live cd works correctly.
<celthunder> nownot: idk i didnt say ive done it as l3top just pointed out id bet my life SOMEONE has though
<celthunder> Seq: add it to bios...kmode or whatever
<nownot> jesus … well ok …. does someone in this chat have experience setting up a http streaming server using m3u8 segments
<L3top> noveau is not used on the live cd... Seq.
<celthunder> jagginess: did you get your boot issue figured out?
<L3top> It will be fbdev, or vesa... I believe fbdev.
<celthunder> L3top: vesa would be 16 colors 800x600 or some really bad looking screen
<Jordan_U> L3top: nouveau is definitely used on the LiveCD.
<Seq> L3top: are you sure? Pretty sure I had native res boot and X on the liveCD...
<celthunder> unless its improved since i last used it it was just for -does the monitor work-
<Jordan_U> Seq: Have you installed proprietary nvidia drivers at any point?
<celthunder> Seq: Seq turn on kms
<Seq> Jordan_U: yes, that's probably what caused it to be not inserted automagically. dpkg doesn't report any cruft left behind, but it could have been something done in a postinst script I suppose.
<L3top> vesa does more than 16 colors 8x6. Jordan_U, while you could be correct, that was not my experience. It was, in fact, how I discovered the existence of fbdev. Seq I am certainly not positive, but it is my understanding.
<walruscode> I'm getting this error (http://pastebin.com/3S5grfFh) when I try to apt-get update after adding the tor repository for ubuntu 12.04 to my /etc/source.list. I'm following option 2 of this page https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<walruscode> Can someone help?
<walruscode> erm, make that /etc/apt/sources.list
<Seq> celthunder: Is there a toggle I should be passing somewhere to force KMS on? It seems to be working once X loads (I have instant, flicker-free switching to console, for example)
<||DM||> wha
<celthunder> Seq: grub?
<celthunder> i think
<OerHeks> walruscode, yes, now you need the key
<NeedSomeHelp> Anyone here know apache?
<walruscode> OerHeks, I forgot to add that I already added the key
<fugbert_> Can anyone tell me how to get apxs on Ubuntu 12.04 so I can compile php 5.4.4 with libphp5.so ?
<Seq> NeedSomeHelp: what specifically about apache?
<NeedSomeHelp> I just got a problem on localhost. I am not able to POST anything. Whenever I try do do a POST request by submitting any submit button, page just refreshed.
<D3RGPS31> firefox isn't using my 'Print to File' settings :l i've checked prefs.js, the settings are there; wat do
<reisio> D3RGPS31: what's it doing?
<Seq> NeedSomeHelp: If you post to the same page, it would look like just a refresh to the client. Are you sure your server-side script isn't getting any post data?
<D3RGPS31> i set it to remove the headerfront, headerleft, etc.. but it's just using w/e it was at default :l
<D3RGPS31> reisio: in the settings* i can print without the headers/footers by setting it manually each print
<NeedSomeHelp> Seq: have tried on several pages, login pages, search pages and more, that have worked fine before. Suddenly nonthing happens when I click the ok button, just a page refresh.
<NeedSomeHelp> on different forms
<Seq> NeedSomeHelp: And there are no errors in the logs or anything? They worked before? What has changed?
<D3RGPS31> reisio: in short, it's disregarding the global settings i set in about:config :l
<NeedSomeHelp> seq: yes thats right. I dont know what caused it.
<reisio> D3RGPS31: you could try making a new profile to rule out... stuff
<D3RGPS31> i did
<one> Need a vb.net class using WinInet api to connect to the internet using Socks5 proxy settings. Would like to be able to set the user agent as well. If you have a different solution to using socks5, let me know. Need this ASAP!
<android6011> quick question where would you mount a drive to that will mostly contain shared data. I was thinking of mounting it as my home and creating a separate user account to maintain the shared data in its own home directory. or would I be better off mounting in under like /mnt/shareddata
<Seq> NeedSomeHelp: Don't know what to tell you. Something will have changed. I'd check apt logs for updates, timestamps on the apache configs, etc.
<D3RGPS31> reisio: under 11.04, with the same version of firefox, the settings were the same, and it printed fine; since switching to 12.04 it's changed :l
<NeedSomeHelp> seq: I have installed latest versions and I have checked /var/log/apache2/error.log...
<Seq> NeedSomeHelp: right, I was suggesting to see if any updates applied recently. Maybe the latest version caused your issue. Or maybe it changed a default config?
<samuel> hello guys
<NeedSomeHelp> seq: dunno, i dont know all my config settings by heart...
<SolarisBoy> NeedSomeHelp: apache issues?
<samuel> I have 3 models, A, B, and C. Model A has a FK of model B which is required. Model B has a FK of model C which is NOT required. How can I force django to accept only FKs in model A that also have an FK in model C?
<NeedSomeHelp> SolarisBoy: apache or php. POST issues.
<D3RGPS31> firefox on 12.04 is disregarding the print settings in prefs.js, there is no user.js; the same settings worked on 11.04 with the same version of firefox; i've tried with a new profile, same problem
<samuel> eerrrr
<samuel> sorry wrong channel
<samuel> :)
<Seq> L3top, celthunder, Jordan_U: Looks like the nvidia driver left behind /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-current.conf; That file has blacklist rules in it.
<nUwb> Hi everyone! I have started doing some scripting, very basic to get the hang of it, and I ran into a problem. I give it the permissions needed but it gives me the error "text file busy". Does anybody have an idea what the problem might be?
<SolarisBoy> NeedSomeHelp: ok. whats the issue?
<SolarisBoy> nUwb: try lsof <filename>
<glitsj16> D3RGPS31: you mention not having user.js .. have you tried making one yet ?
<L3top> Seq: that makes perfect sense... I should have thought to check that. Good job Seq.
<nUwb> I make a file, give it permission with chmod and put something like 'echo "Hello world"' but it just says error:file busy
<SolarisBoy> nUwb: can you try lsof <filename>?
<nUwb> SolarisBoy:yeah give me a sec
<D3RGPS31> glitsj16: would i just create it and stick my settings in it?
<SolarisBoy> NeedSomeHelp: what is the error you get on POST verb?
<glitsj16> D3RGPS31: yes, make sure you use the same syntax as in prefs.js
<Onixs> intel lan is better than realtek ?
<SolarisBoy> better for what?
<NeedSomeHelp> SolarisBoy: there are no messages at all. Page just refreshes. I have tried login forms and search forms that used to work just fine.
<Onixs> speed i guess
<D3RGPS31> glitsj16: still disregarding the print settings :l
<SolarisBoy> what intel card vs what realtek card?
<Onixs> SolarisBoy : i mean, in general
<SolarisBoy> NeedSomeHelp: are you checking the access log?
<Onixs> which is better/well supported
<nUwb> SolarisBoy: o.k. I did lsof <filename> and it doesn't do anything but gives a blank line
<wylde_> !hacl | Onixs
<wylde_> !hcl | Onixs
<ubottu> Onixs: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<SolarisBoy> SolarisBoy: ok - that may happen if you don't have permissions to see whats open on it also in which case you can try to prefix it with sudo - can you pastie the file and its permissions?
<krababbel> Onixs: virtualbox has a bug with realtek nics
<Onixs> ^^ Thanks ^^
<rahman> hi
<krababbel> Onixs: on windows, in linux I am not sure
<Onixs> krababbel : natively
<NeedSomeHelp> SolarisBoy: last lines from access.log http://pastie.org/4117825
<nUwb> SolarisBoy: -rwxr -xr -r 1 nUwb showfile.sh
<glitsj16> D3RGPS31: too bad, this was after restarting firefoxi assume ... well, i very rarely print to paper, but there is a longshot attempt you can try: use cups interface to set your print defaults system-wide ... are you familiar with cups and the browser interface (if installed and running you find it at localhost:631 i believe
<krababbel> Onixs: well, in windows they got a problem if you want vlans on the host
<SolarisBoy> can you also pastie the contents in pastebin? nUwb
<krababbel> so a pretty special problem Onixs
<D3RGPS31> glitsj16: i'll look into that :v
<krababbel> obscure
<SolarisBoy> NeedSomeHelp: it says 200 returned. are they php pages that are blank? can you resolve a simple info.php file?
<Exode> quick question
<Onixs> krababbel : is that a question ?
<Exode> if i rm rf can i still boot from a different  live cd afterwards?
<krababbel> Onixs: no, it's what i experienced about problems with realtek
<Dr_Willis> Exode:  Huh? you 'rm' files.. what does that have to do with  a live cd?
<Onixs> Ah, Ok :)
<nUwb> SolarisBoy:if test 5 eq 5
<nUwb> then
<nUwb> echo "It worked!"
<nUwb> fi
<FloodBot1> nUwb: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Exode> no, i mean rm -rf/* my current installation on my hd
<Dr_Willis> Exode:  you can boot a live cd.. without any hd at all if you watned to
<Dr_Willis> Exode:  i dont ssee much poing in usoing rm rf on the installed system
<SolarisBoy> nUwb: is that the complete contents?
<Exode> its a shitstorm. 3 OSes and 2 dont work
<jagginess> anyone knows of a good #network channel? (I need to know if there's a bug in tcpdump)
<nUwb> SolarisBoy: yes, very basic stuff
<Exode> I guess i could DBAN
<Dr_Willis> Exode:  if you want to erase the filesystem, reformat it.
<SolarisBoy> nuthats not valid bash
<SolarisBoy> nUwb: its not valid bash for 1 - what did you mention about echo?
<Exode> I have a vista installation on it as well, will that get erased too?
<Dr_Willis> Exode:  use gparted to delete,repartion, reformat as needed.. and it will
<SolarisBoy> if statements end with fi in ash you also need to perform some test for truth or such nUwb also it's -eq as the comparison operator
<SolarisBoy> not eq nUwb
<nUwb> SolarisBoy:yeah, I also tried that. I put #!/bin/sh or is it something else that is needed?
<nUwb> SolarisBoy: o.k. -eq
<SolarisBoy> nUwb: you need to right correct bash to have it execute - it still doesn't explain that error you got but that wont work anyway
<NeedSomeHelp> SolarisBoy: pages arent blank. When I click any of the submit buttons, then the current page just refreshes and nothing happens. I just tried a test php file with a minimal form. The value does not submit and print_r($_POST)=Array ( )
<nUwb> SolarisBoy: you mean #!/bin/bash?
<SolarisBoy> nUwb: when did you get the busy file error? doing what action? has it occured again?
<ardian> I am trying to report the crash of chromium but the report tool for some reason doesn't want to report it
<SolarisBoy> NeedSomeHelp: can you resolve an info.php file?
<nUwb> SolarisBoy: when I put ./showfile.sh
<Onixs> krababbel : i was comparing 2 atom board with realtek and Intel lan. Thanks for the info mate
<NeedSomeHelp> SolarisBoy: not quite sure what you mean
<krababbel> Onixs: no problem :)
<Guest42074> rbash I know is just restrictive bash i.e a link to bash -r but I am wondering what rbash is for apart from just being able to restrict what built in commands a user can uses.
<SolarisBoy> NeedSomeHelp: create a file called php under your web root where it will be accessible and put '<?php phpinfo(); ?>' (without qoutes) save it as info.php and open it in the browser - what occurs?
<Guest42074> And how does one go about restricting a user he just created without a home directory to use only ls and cd
<Dr_Willis> i think the rbash man page details its other restrictions,,
<Guest42074>  And how does one go about restricting a user he just created without a home directory to use only ls and cd
<Dr_Willis> Guest42074:   id imagine using rbash is going to be locked down enough for most cases
<Dr_Willis> rbash i belive locks the user into their home. without a home.. why would it matter.. whats the user going to bedoing anyway?
<NeedSomeHelp> SolarisBoy: phpinfo occurs. What should I look for?
<Guest42074> but how would one go about restricting anything he wanted from a user with out specifically changing it for the rest of the people chmod , chgrp ,...etc would not be as granular or control as much
<Zougloub> hi, I'd like to ask what is the essence of ubuntu, how much can you change until it stops being Ubuntu.
<NeedSomeHelp> SolarisBoy: phpinfo() works fine
<Guest42074> because say I wanted to restrict a user to just cd and ls I don't want to have to change the programs or copy then anywhere for a specific user without a home directory so there must be away I can use rbash to accomplish this
<conner_bw> Hi, can someone explain the Launchpad bug system to me? I'm specifically interested in the "Fix Released" nomanclature. This bug in particular, in comment #3 it says fix released, but I don't see this in 12.04 (Ubuntu Software Centre) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-dev-tools/+bug/992739
<Zougloub> (this is all because of a "thou shallt use ubuntu" story, but I'm not a real ubuntu user...)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 992739 in ubuntu-dev-tools (Ubuntu) "[backportpackage] fails if no GPG present" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<Guest42074> then = them
<MageofHope> hey does anybody here know if its possible to roll back a package like utouch to an older version? and if so, how would I do that
<IdleOne> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<MageofHope> Specifically I'd like to roll back to 11.10's version of utouch, since the 12.04 version breaks some things
<Dr_Willis> MageofHope:  if the older version is in the repos. you can 'pin' it./
<Dr_Willis> !pin
<Guest42074> why don't you just use synaptic or the control center
<MageofHope> how do I do that?
<IdleOne> MageofHope: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Dr_Willis> MageofHope:  going back to an older release versions.. is most likely going to be very hard to do
<Guest42074> but apt-get --help should answer your question
<randomUser849348> Hello, I need to mount /sys/kernel/debugfs as user and have it as user after each boot. After a boot, it defaults the ownership back to root. How do I fix this?
<trism> conner_bw: it was fixed in quantal, that's why it says fix released (but it isn't fixed in precise)
<SolarisBoy> NeedSomeHelp: ok || try to turn on php error logging and check your apache configuration then
<conner_bw> trism: where on that webpage do you see this?
<SolarisBoy> if phpinfo() function works fine then your php should be working fine otherwise - i am not sure what your configuration looks like
<MageofHope> Dr_Willis: well i mean, I dont wanna roll my whole system back
<MageofHope> just this one package, utouch
<MageofHope> its in charge of touch screen interfaces and multi touch input support
<SolarisBoy> and apache is logging 200OK so it's getting the post and such NeedSomeHelp - so possibly turning up apache logging to debug and turning up php error logging would be optimal for you there
<Dr_Willis> MageofHope:  if an older version was in the same 'release' repos. then it would be easier. but  mixxing in packages from a differnt relase - is going to be harder. You may have to resort to source code/building your oen deb
<conner_bw> trism: i'm grepping for Quantal and 12.10, there is nothing?
<MageofHope> mmmmm
<trism> conner_bw: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-dev-tools the version in quantal is 1.42 (if a bug doesn't specify the distro, the latest dev release is assumed which is why it was automatically marked fixed)
<SolarisBoy> nUw
<Dr_Willis> MageofHope:  and somthing that  lowlevel may  be very intwined with other things..  so it may niot be 'just one package' that needs to get downgraded
<MageofHope> yeah i'd be more hesitant about it but i
<SolarisBoy> sorry
<MageofHope> already apt-get removed' it and it didnt remove much of anything else
<MageofHope> or break much of anything
<MageofHope> I guess because I'm on a laptop and all i want is more mouse gestures on my trackpad
<conner_bw> trism ok thanks
<NeedSomeHelp> SolarisBoy: from php.ini: error_reporting  =  E_ALL & ~E_NOTICE, display_errors = On. I just discovered this only happens for php files that are within one of my project dirs!
<NeedSomeHelp> SolarisBoy: f.ex. when I move the test.php to a different dir (project), it works fine
<D3RGPS31> firefox on ubuntu 12.04 is disregarding the print settings in prefs.js; the same settings worked on ubuntu 11.04 with the same version of firefox; i've tried with a new profile, same problem
<strictland> hi everyone, I am trying to get the wireless to turn on persistently on my HP DV2000, I can run "sudo rfkill unblock wifi" and get it to run, but this requires me to physically switch off the wifi switch and switch back on then run the "sudo rfkill unblock wifi" command.... how can make it so I dont have to do this everytime? I'd like to leave my switch on and not have to do this process everytime I boot my laptop. Help?
<sacarlson> strictland: might be setable in bios to default on
<vjacob> hiya. any idea how I can achieve the same end result more or less as http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-desktop-74/howto-install-mate-on-ubuntu-12-04-with-no-other-desktop-environments-942438/ without having to reinstall using the netinstall image?
<strictland> Nothing in bios regarding Wifi
<vjacob> i.e. how does one simply _remove_ packages until only MATE is installed?
<ki4ro> strictland: Have a look here:  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/wireless-became-disabled-how-do-i-enable-858357/
<OerHeks> vjacob, mate is not supported here.
<tking0036> can anyone point me to a tutorial on sed
<ldiamond> I  currently have /boot / and /home partitions on a hard drive. I want to move / to my new SSD. I changed /etc/fstab but / keeps being mounted in the old location.
<ldiamond> nothing in grub really points to / via UUIDs
<vjacob> OerHeks, duly noted.
<OerHeks> ldiamond, did you perform update-grub after those changes?
<bazhang> tking, try #sed
<Jordan_U> ldiamond: The linux cmdline should.
<ldiamond> OerHeks, yes I did
<ldiamond> Jordan_U, what?
<Jordan_U> ldiamond: Look at the "linux" command in the grub.cfg
<ki4ro> tking0036: http://www.grymoire.com/Unix/Sed.html
<sacarlson> ldiamond: can we see your /etc/fstab file pastebinit?
<ldiamond> sacarlson, sfor some reason the mount for / in fstab has been commented by ubuntu...
<limpygnome> hello :D
<Jordan_U> ldiamond: It should contain root=UUID=
<sacarlson> ldiamond: how can it boot without root?
<Jordan_U> ldiamond: The fstab can't be read until / is mounted.
<ldiamond> Jordan_U, it's root=(hd4,1), which is the correct hdd and partition
<ldiamond> Jordan_U, yea that's what I'm thinking too.
<SolarisBoy> ldiamond: silly question - you have OS files installed on / ?
<SolarisBoy> rather on the SSD?
<ldiamond> yea I used dd_rescue
<SolarisBoy> ok
<ldiamond> copied out my old / partition
<Jordan_U> ldiamond: That's irrelevant. I'm talking about the linux kernel parameter. Look at the line starting with "linux"
<ldiamond> Jordan_U, in grub.cfg?
<SolarisBoy> i wouldn't call it irrelevant - though i get your point
<Jordan_U> ldiamond: Yes.
<hungray1> Can anyone here help me out with proxychains?
<dogfoodinglinux>  I am installing #Ubuntu  on another laptop but I chose Ubuntu desktop from the windows installer. Installation is not finished but I wish to try Xubuntu. Can I "side-download" it as well ? What about all the other flavors,so I can try ?
<ldiamond> Jordan_U, oh I see, the command running vmlinuz basically has params.
<Jordan_U> ldiamond: Did you change the UUID after dding the filesystem?
<ldiamond> Jordan_U, yea I changed the UUID
<ldiamond> Jordan_U, I see linux   /vmlinuz-3.2.0-25-generic root=UUID=abbc745c-192a-4969-8cd0-c54ad17c1457 ro   quiet splash $vt_handoff
<ldiamond> this UUID isn't the SSD uuid.
<Jordan_U> dogfoodinglinux: I recommend against using Wubi.
<bazhang> dogfoodinglinux, install xubuntu-desktop
<ldiamond> I guess I need to figure out why update-grub2 doesn't put the correct uuid in there.
<SolarisBoy> does it know that you want it to point there ldiamond? you only updated fstab no?
<ldiamond> or it never will until I boot with / mounted correctly?
<Jordan_U> ldiamond: It is putting the correct info in, just not the info you want :)
<dogfoodinglinux> Jordan_U : Why ?
<ldiamond> Jordan_U, yea I though it would look at fstab, not at what's currently mounted.
<Jordan_U> ldiamond: You can chroot into your new install and run update-grub from there.
<ldiamond> Alright, I'll reboot with the change
<ldiamond> yea that would work
<dogfoodinglinux> bazhang: I  am new to Linux and I installed Lubuntu on an old laptop,now I want to try Xubuntu. I already "selected" Ubuntu I did not choose Xubuntu. I'm sure I can download it after, can't I ?
<Jordan_U> dogfoodinglinux: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> dogfoodinglinux, by installing the xubuntu/kubuntu/ubuntu-desktop package you can add those, then choose from the login window
<ldiamond> fails when going through chroot
<Jordan_U> dogfoodinglinux: After that you will have all the Xubuntu apps and the Lubuntu apps. If you want low resource usage you'll want to use the LUbuntu apps.
<ldiamond> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<dogfoodinglinux> Jordan_U : can i use "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" ? and then do the same
<dogfoodinglinux> Jordan_U : ok I get it
<Jordan_U> ldiamond: You need to bind mout /dev/ /proc/ and /sys/ within the chroot.
<ldiamond> Jordan_U, too much trouble, I'll try to reboot w/ the right / in the first place :p
<ldiamond> yea running off of the SSD now. Darn quick :)
<lixin> hi
<CrystalVoid> anyone know what kind of space is required to install useing the   "MinimalCD" ?
<Pecker> Anyone have any idea hwo to get networkmanager to preperly ignore a interface?
<SJr> When I look at a hard disk with fdisk it says it's 160.0 GB, when I look at it with hdparm it says it's 500 GB. I tried backing it up with dd and it only got 160 GB
<sacarlson> SJr: can you look at it with the gui disk utility?  I don't think fdisk supports all the new partition methods that linux can use
<jtrucks> how do I correctly configure multiple ipv6 addresses on a single intrfae in the interfaces file?
<SJr> I figured it out sacarlson, I had to eject the disk and reinsert it
<jtrucks> I can't find an examle that works anywhere
<SJr> If I want to just back up the recovery partitions of a Hard disk how do I do that.
<Allan1097> Hi
<Allan1097> I have a probem
<Allan1097> Hi
<sacarlson> SJr: whatever I backup I normaly use rsync
<SJr> that won't work here
<sacarlson> sjr; oh you want to backup the partition table also then add dd
<SJr> Yeah but I don't want to back of 500 GB of data
<SJr> when I really only want 14 GB
<Allan1097> please help me
<Roasted> This may be a dumb question, but can I run a sleep command at the beginning of a command? I'd like to create a startup application that waits 30 seconds after logging in to run, mostly for laptops who sometimes take a few seconds to connect to wireless.
<Pecker> Allan1097: we cant help you if you dont state your question
<Pecker> Roasted: is a bash script have sleep 30?
<Pecker> in*
<Roasted> Pecker, yeah
<Allan1097> I Download the Ubuntu Live CD from the official website
<Roasted> Pecker, like, sleep 30; rsync -a blah blah blah
<Allan1097> and record a DVD-RW
<L3top> Allan1097: all on one line please.
<Allan1097> I will start when I start anything
<sacarlson> SJr: you could use dd to just backup the partition table info  man dd
<L3top> !enter | allen
<ubottu> allen: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Allan1097> OK
<sacarlson> SJr: there are better docs on dd but this is all I found so far https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DriveImaging
<tripleslash> hi there.
<Pecker> so Allan1097 you trying to install ubuntu?
<Pecker> hi tripleslash
<asdasd> Wow this chat is a mess of questions. Might actually learn from helping other here :)
<tripleslash> i'm about to install 12.04 sometime tonight, and i have a concern.
<Allan1097> I get just a line that flashes and so leave it for half an hour and nothing, I had to get the dvd and start my normal operating system (Windows 7)
<L3top> Roasted: Pecker that will work so long as that script is not called in a list of things that have to happen, unless it is backgrounded.
<tripleslash> at the moment, I'm using linux mint 13, which for some reason is listed in the boot menu as its own boot source.
<tripleslash> how will installing this affect that?
<tripleslash> i do intend on removing it either during or after the install.
<Allan1097> And the version I download is 32 bits is 12.04
<Pecker> you can overwrite the partition its on, on install alongside it
<tripleslash> but the last time i removed it and replaced it with another OS, it outright refused to boot to OS.
<Dorito> I was pinged
<L3top> tripleslash: Do you have other OSes as well on this drive?
<L3top> !nomodeset | Allan1097
<ubottu> Allan1097: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<tripleslash> i'm on linux mint 13 right now, installing 12.04 as we speak
<Allan1097> but I will solve the problem?
<Pecker> seesm 12.04 is having a lot of people with 'flashing line' or 'blinking _' (including me, which started after installing nvidia gfx drivers)
<tripleslash> or more specifically the diskimage
<L3top> tripleslash: If you choose the "erase and use entire drive" option, this should not be an issue.
<Pecker> tripleslash: make sure you install grub in the right drive
<Pecker> setup should automaticalyy set that up for you
<tripleslash> Pecker: i only have one drive right now.
<tripleslash> one SATA drive, to be specific
<tripleslash> unless you didn't mean that
<decci> I need to learn about Skype configuration on Ubuntu..also installation and training
<L3top> Pecker: have you resolved your nvidia issue yet?
<Pecker> no
<Pecker> might try reinstalling OS, idk
<Allan1097> My PC is:
<Roasted> L3top, pardon, you say it will work? How would it matter if it was a long list?
<L3top> Pecker: what is the output of lspci -nn | grep 'VGA'
<Pecker> cant boot into 12.04
<Pecker> altho running 10.04 with nvidia drivers right now on same machine
<Allan1097> Intel Pentium 1.7GHz ,1GB RAM, ATI Mobility Radeon 9700 Series, Windows 7 PRO
<L3top> I mean only that the other things (presumably that should run in that interum) will wait for that script to complete (including the 30 second sleep) before continuing.
<sacarlson> decci: I think I got the deb file or repository add from skype.com and installed that
<cccangel> hey guys, would compiling one of the new releases of the kernel break anything in ubuntu that depends on the 3.2.x kernel?
<L3top> Roasted: ^
<tripleslash> also L3top if i don't come back in the chat like "darn it didn't work, i am tons more angry than i appear" then that method will have worked
<Allan1097> not much of this
<sacarlson> decci: I only see ubuntu 10.04 support at the skype site http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/
<tripleslash> also, small question, cinammon works on 12.04 in a reasonable way, right?
<Roasted> L3top, I see. All I want to do is delay the rsync command for a bit to guarantee wireless has connected on laptops.
<Roasted> L3top, I think that'll work - thanks!
<decci> I need help on Squid installation and config on Ubuntu
<Pecker> L3top: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation GT215 [GeForce GT 240] [10de:0ca3] (rev a2)
<L3top> Roasted: you could also setup a ping loop that would not proceed until a connection was available.
<L3top> Pecker: did you install nvidia-current, or did you go to nvidias site and download
<Roasted> L3top, oh? wouldn't that require quite a bit more over top of the sleep entry? I'm not sure how to even start with tha
<tripleslash> well i would hope so
<L3top> Roasted: it wouldnt require sleeping.
<Roasted> L3top, I'm failing to see a downside to it sleeping?
<Pecker> for 10.04 dl from nvidia, for 12.04 (which now wont boot) used the additional drivers app, which I assume installs nvidia-current
<L3top> Roasted:  it simply would not try to rsync until a connection was available, and do so the moment it was available. The advantage, is that you will never make an attempt before it is time to, and does so the moment it is available... that is all. It is not a "wrong" way...
<Allan1097> Hi?
<detaer> hi!
<L3top> nomodeset | Allan1097
<Roasted> L3top, I see. Both would work, just different methods, eh?
<L3top> !nomodeset | Allan1097
<profxavier> guys, can someone send me a URL on setting up Server as a Firewall/Gateway ? -thanks
<L3top> Both would probably work, one ALWAYS would ;)
<Roasted> L3top, truth be told, at best it's a 3-4 second delay for wireless connecting on the one laptop. I chose 30 as severe overkill.
<sacarlson> decci: it's been some time since I've used squid and this post looks old so might look for newer links http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-setup-transparent-squid-proxy-server-in-ubuntu.html
<decci> sacarlson: thnx
<danes> buen dia a todos
<Allan1097> please explain to me right now I'm on Windows 7 and not how I speak Spanish and I am translating word for word
<Allan1097> hola hablas espanol?
<L3top> !es | Allan1097
<ubottu> Allan1097: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<profxavier> Allan1097: #ubuntu-es
<L3top> Roasted: what if your wifi was down for a minute?
<alusion> How do I hide folders / files efficiently in ubuntu?
<cccangel> CTRL+H alusion
<Roasted> L3top, it's not mission critical it run every single time, though. IT's just a home backup.
<Allan1097> Thanks, GoodNight
<L3top> Just offerring ideas... you have a solution Roasted...
<linus> has any one used a music player or seen a plugin for one that will read mp3 tags into the audio stream between songs using text to speech?
<Roasted> L3top, I use deja dup but I want to use regular rsync so the data isn't altered like it is with deja dup... that way I rsync to the server and owncloud broadcasts it out
<Roasted> L3top, so that way it acts as a backup yet also an active sync to other systems
<Roasted> L3top, more of convenience than anything else :D
<alusion> ctrl-H ?
<sacarlson> alusion: hide them from other users?  or yourself?  a dot in front makes it not visible to yourself without added -A  like .thisfile
<alusion> oh yeah that trick
<maum> how to copy all data from /test/ folder to /test1/ folder?
<alusion> Cool and is there a way to right click and have truecrypt available for quick encryption?
<alusion> What can I use to customize my right click menu options
<linus> @ maum cd test
<linus> cp * /test1/
<L3top> maum: cp -r /test/* /test1
<Dr_Willis> nautilus has a scripting feature thaat can be used to add custome menu items.
<maum> L3top: ok, thanks
<danes> hello, anyone knows how can I make ubuntu display an index.html file that is located in a folder in a server? I know this is a very basic question but I am learning... I have apache installed and when I navigate to the address where the index.html file is, this is displayed as a file along with the folders in that path and when I click it is displayed in the browser as plain text
<L3top> maum: this assumes that you have two folders at root named test and test1.
<maum> yes
<brandonbolton> Hello, when I run mysql -u root and I get ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO). When researching the error code, I got pointed towards this http://forums.mysql.com/read.php?11,34014,46593 but the solution doesn't work.
<cccangel> so will compiling 3.4.3 kernel destablize 12.04 lts by any chance?
<jrib> danes: how did you install apache?
<sacarlson> Dr_Willis: is there a link that shows how to add values to the scripts run from nautilus  like the selected file you right clicked?
<linus> if your browser displays it as plain text that is an issue with your html file not with apache
<L3top> maum: if these are subfolders, clearly you would want to cp -r /path/to/test/* /path/to/test1  and if you just wanted to move them you would use mv (no -r which means recursive)
<Pecker> danes: for apache try localhost
<Pecker> put that in browser
<L3top> Pecker: I would not expect you to have issues with nvidia-current on the 215.
<Pecker> that will load your apache site on that computer
<linus> with the default settings apache will display a folder that doesnt have a version of index.htm, but if index.htm is found it will be served when that dirctory called
<Pecker> L3top: yeah weird, thats why I think theres some odd bug in 12.04, since I hear others having similar probs on here all day long
<bumsnnoses> quick question, does anyone else have the install issue when using the intel seris 6 c200 chipset?
<L3top> Pecker: I will poke around...
<L3top> bumsnnoses: define "the install issue"
<blendedbychris> guys in general is it easier to chroot or setup something like vsftpd/proftpd?
<Mandalord> whats your prob bumsnnoses
<sacarlson> danes: I guess it posible that your apache configs are not default might cause that,  as asked before how did you install apache2?
<blendedbychris> chroot sftp that is
<cccangel> okay if you see this, tell me you don't have an answer for me.  or are people this socially inable.
<bumsnnoses> screen goes black after the initial prompt. never boots live and if i install it it installs but dosnt display any images (i know its installed by the sounds)
<brandonbolton> Hello, when I run mysql -u root and I get ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO). When researching the error code, I got pointed towards this http://forums.mysql.com/read.php?11,34014,46593 but the solution doesn't work.
<L3top> cccangel: there are over a thousand people in here. If they all told you they didnt know it would take all day.
<linus> even if the apache settings where totally fucked up, apache wont serve a file called index.htm in any other way than as such that it can be viewed as html by a webbrowser
<linus> unless the file is improperly formatted
<L3top> !patience | cccangel
<ubottu> cccangel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<L3top> !nomodeset | bumsnnoses
<ubottu> bumsnnoses: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<cccangel> L3top, its not targetted at you.  in fact this is directed at the ingorant devs that that to stereotype people and come to hasty generalizations when i did have patience but no one reponded
<Guest42074> does anybody know if there is a chart like the linux distro chart but for bsd variations out there?
<bumsnnoses> yeah but will that effect my windows 7 install?
<bumsnnoses> (only have it for gaming)
<cccangel> in fact i know the devs monitor and periodically stare at the computer, watching the logs but sit there and do nothing sometimes because i have done the same before
<Mandalord> only ubuntu
<L3top> It is a linux kernel parameter bumsnnoses. It will not affect windows.
<cccangel> and then they run me off like i am not a human being
<sacarlson> cccangel: can't hurt to try 3.4.3, just make sure you setup grub so you can boot the old kernel if it fails
<bumsnnoses> okay thank you.
<cccangel> sacarlson, can you help me find a decent article on how to move /boot onto its own partition
<cccangel> i messed it all up and had to reinstall it the other day.
<sacarlson> cccangel: chroot?
<cccangel> chroot can do that?
<sacarlson> cccangel: oh just create a partition copy the contents of boot into it and change /etc/fstab to point to it
<blackshirt> chroot and fix
<cccangel> okay ima try that sacarlson ... thank you
<sacarlson> cccangel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CreateBootPartitionAfterInstall
<linus> im going to write a bash script. That takes songs from an m3u file and plays them with mpg123, and in between it will read aloud the Title and Perfromer. Using a combination of mp3info2 and espeak. Has anyone heard of something like this before? I know it can be done, but Ive already looked at parsing the mp3info output and it will take a little work to trim it down. So before I put in the time I want to check if I was duplicating someone
<linus> elses work.
<cccangel> sacarlson, even more better. thank you.  sometimes i forget to search with older versions of ubuntu lol
<sacarlson> cccangel: things don't normaly change much
<sacarlson> linus: never seen it before other than something that will play an m3u list
<linus> ive seen a few m3u bash parsing scripts and I may draw from them latter on. For starters Im just going to strip down the output of mp3info2 song.mp3 | grep 'Title:\|Performer:' and feed that to espeak
<notkevin> I have a MacBook Pro (MacBookPro5,4 if it matters) and the touchpad is too sensitive, almost to the point of not being usable.  Anyone have any tips? I have been playing with synclient for a few days but I can't seem to find the right settings.  I am having lots of accidental clicks and when I do try to click the pointer jumps around.
<bent-stack> Anyone know the command to list an App's installed  dependencies and the installed versions? Thanks
<celthunder> bent-stack: apt or dpkg
<sacarlson> notkevin: I guess disable and use an external mouse is not an option?
<sacarlson> bent-stack: I use synaptic to view a packages dependencies, right click the package in synaptic look in dependancy tab
<bent-stack> Hmm Thanks Celthunder - Ok I look more into apt and dpkg  seems only to list required dependencies
<linus> this actually isnt too bad if someone want to try it "mp3info2 song.mp3 | grep 'Title:\|Performer:' | espeak"
<notkevin> scarlson: When I am in home office I can use a mouse, but it isn't really an option when I travel with it or when I use it in bed.
<bent-stack> apt-cache showpkg package ! sweet
<celthunder> bent-stack: you can check the repositiries onlin..not efficient but they should list what you want
<linus> @notkevin did you ajust the settings in mouse/touchpad?
<notkevin> linus: yes, I set them to the lowest settings but the trackpad is still super sensitive.
<linus> I had that issue with an earlier version of 12.04. there is a text file you can edit as a work around, but I cant remember where.
<linus> @notkevin you can try "xset m 50 1" or maybe installing gpointing-device-settings
<bieb> I need some help.. I am out of town and an update has cause likewise to stop authenticating against our active directory server. I won't be able to fix it until Monday.. How can I set the server so there is no user authentication? I would be happy if the thin clients were booted and went straight to the desktop. I am running Ubuntu12.04
<ariesy> hi all, i am using ubuntu12.04, while i compiling c program, i can't find libpthread.so and libpthread.a...how to install?
<ariesy> and there is no libpthread.so in /usr/lib...TnT
<sacarlson> !find libpthread.so
<ubottu> File libpthread.so found in libc6, libc6-armel-cross, libc6-armhf-cross, libc6-dev, libc6-dev-armel-cross, libc6-dev-armhf-cross, libc6-dev-i386, libc6-i386, lsb-build-base3
<cccangel> sacarlson, well that was painless.  just moved the the files onto boot...
<cccangel> got it working
<cccangel> i kinda wanted to ask sacarlson , is the concept of shrinking partition ... blah... then updating fcstab with the new mount the same concept as what i just did?
<cccangel> kindof thinking about doing the same for the home partition
<sacarlson> cccangel: if you just moved the files does grub end up using them?
<cccangel> ....
<cccangel> sacarlson i did a copy my bad.
<KsM> Can someone help me with sed
<cccangel> sacarlson, it uses them because you update grub to tell them to use them
<sacarlson> cccangel: yes I should think it still running the originals
<cccangel> well only one way to find out.
<cccangel> cut and past boot into my home and reboot
<cccangel> wait
<cccangel> no
<cccangel> lol
<KsM> $ sed "s-^http.*/thing/\([0-9]+\).html-\1-" testurl
<KsM> http://test.tld/some/thing/234.html
<sacarlson> cccangel: I hope you have a live usb around
<KsM> Why isn't sed just matching the "234">
<cccangel> sacarlson, i do
<bieb> I need some help.. I am out of town and an update has cause likewise to stop authenticating against our active directory server. I won't be able to fix it until Monday.. How can I set the server so there is no user authentication? I would be happy if the thin clients were booted and went straight to the desktop. I am running Ubuntu12.04
<KsM> Question mark should be there, meh. Also I hope you don't mind the paste since it's only two lines.
<cccangel> sacarlson, yes its still running the originals
<cccangel> sacarlson, it said i need to turn swap off
<KsM> sudo swapoff -a
<cccangel> but gparted doesn't recognize my swap and i read its because its encrypted?
<cccangel> KsM is that permament or temporary?
<KsM> permanent until you turn it back on again
<cccangel> okay
<KsM> oh wait, what are you even doing?
<KsM> are you trying to repair grub?
<GeekAdmin> How do I get the play command in terminal to play mp3's? It used to with 10.04. (now I'm using 12.04)
<GeekAdmin> How do I get the play command in terminal to play mp3's? It used to with 10.04. (now I'm using 12.04)
<GeekAdmin> oops sorry
<Pecker> theres a play command in terminal?
<KsM> ^
<GeekAdmin> haah yea. Didnt meant to post that twice
<GeekAdmin> yea and it rocks..it plays wavs fine...used to play mp3's..now I can't get it to.
<KsM> you could use mplayer
<mik__> locate mpg123
<mik__> mpg123 your song.mp3
<mik__> or xmms2 play song.mp3
<KsM> Can anyone help me with my sed syntax?
<alchemist9> there's also mp3blaster and alsaplayer...
<ariesy> w
<mik__> .I had Removed xmms2 and install mpg123,and it working well
<Pendrag0n1> here is a question, what tool/deamon can you guys recommend that will run, and email me logs of when the server's resources go critical, and why (as in what is using the resources) I need to track down why are server is running slow intermittently.
<mik__> u hear? wifioregon
<bieb> anyone here know ltsp?
<KsM> Pendrag0n1: I think sar does that, if sar still exists
<KsM> or was it mrtg I'm thinking of
<slorbast> Is there a way to change remote desktop settings(password, accept without asking) via terminal instead of with the gtk frontend vino-preferences?
<Pendrag0n1> Thanks KsM
<cccangel> sacarlson, okay i am stuck.  i did the fstab and grub-update but the /boot on my previous target is still being used rather than on the new partition /dev/sda6
<KsM> cccangel: have you chrooted?
<KsM> I'm guessing you're trying to repair grub, right?
<JollyCommie> Does anyone happen to know Google's public DNS thing?
<KsM> 8.8.8.8
<KsM> and 8.8.4.4
<cccangel> KsM, im booting into ubuntu just fine, im just moving /boot or grub onto anothe partitioon
<glitsj16> pendrag0n: monit might also prove handy, http://mmonit.com/monit/ for more documentation
<KsM> cccangel: ah.
<sacarlson> cccangel: I'm guessing you didn't fully read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CreateBootPartitionAfterInstall   at setting up grub2
<intrader> Using Disk Utility I have formated as ext4 volume a usb with 16 Gb of storage. I have named the volume 'Backup'. When I start the Backup application with the storage location set to 'SanDisk Cruzer: Bankup' , the backup application informs me that the  it is waiting for 'SanDisk Cruzer: Backup' to become available. It never does. The explorer properties report says that 'Backup' is mounted on /media. I don't understand what is happe
<intrader> ning. I am running 12.4.
<cccangel> hmm... hold on
<bieb> I need some help.. I am out of town and an update has cause likewise to stop authenticating against our active directory server. I won't be able to fix it until Monday.. How can I set the server so there is no user authentication? I would be happy if the thin clients were booted and went straight to the desktop. I am running Ubuntu12.04
<intrader> Sorry, instead of 'Bankup' it is 'Backup'
<cccangel> sacarlson, actually i forgot the Final Cleanup part
<cccangel> cool... it worked!
<Mandalord> intrader: look into folder /media/backup
<intrader> Mandalord, I see the folder /media/Backup
<Mandalord> intrader: set your storage location to /media/Backup
<maum> how to move the files included subdirectory?
<maum> how to move the files include subdirectory?
<KsM> ... mv -R?
<intrader> I have, it still insists on looking into 'SanDisk Cruzer: Backup'
<KsM> oh wait, there's no -R for mv, I'm thinking cp
<KsM> mv does move recursively
<Mandalord> it still waiting for 'SanDisk Cruzer: Backup' to become available
<Mandalord> ?
<intrader> The storage location is set to '/media/Backup on Backup'
<jagginess> intrader, when you partitioned/prepared this disk did you try/see any notification of it?
<jagginess> intrader, if you didnt, then exit the backup program, replug the usb (wait about 10-15 seconds), and try the app again..
<maum> KsM: ?
<Mandalord> just try sudo fdisk -l and paste to pastebin
<intrader> No, I did not notice.  I will
<Mandalord> intrader paste the result of sudo fdisk -l on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<maum> KsM: I am trying to move directories included files.
<jagginess> bieb, lol.. Active Directory is microsoft dude..
<KsM> maum: and?
<maum> KsM: but the message said that the directory is not empty
<KsM> what
<maum> KsM: sudo mv -f * ../
<maum> KsM: I did like this
<bieb> jagginess: yeah.. no kidding.. but Ubuntu Ltsp is linux.. thanks
<mi3> hello, I changed my updates server, and allowed it to download all the package indexes, but when I did sudo apt-get update it still downloads the package indexes again, any suggestions ?
<sacarlson> maum: you might want to copy then delete as if something goes wrong you can correct it
<jagginess> KsM, that may not copy the dot files, .. (you want to move a directory? the mv command can do-> mv <thisdirect name> <to this location>)
<Mandalord> mi3: dont understand clearly
<jagginess> bieb, this channel is for the ubuntu desktop community-- for the server edition you need to get a subscription (this is a volunteer channel for the desktop)
<KsM> jagginess: can you hlp me with my sed syntax?
<strictland> is there a simple way to make a shortcut that will run a sudo command in terminal?
<Mandalord> mi3: can you tell us more what you are trying to do
<intrader> Mandalord, here is the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/1050309/
<mi3> Mandalord, when we update for the 1st time, the update manager downloads all the package indexes, right ?
<Dr_Willis> strictland:  make the  runsomthinglike 'xterm -e 'sudo programname''
<Mandalord> intrader: line 24 says that you dont have a partition
<JollyCommie> Thank you, KsM
<strictland> i'll give that a shot
<Mandalord> intrader: how about format it again
<Dr_Willis> strictland:  make a launcher that   runs somthing like 'xterm -e 'sudo programname''
<jagginess> KsM, there's free online regex builders
<Mandalord> intrader: you may use fat32, ntfs or ext3
<intrader> Mandalord, I have formated it twice
<maum> I tested this: sudo cp -r ./test/* ./test1/ but this method moved test folder to test1 folder so I went to ./test1/test/ and did this  sudo mv -f * ../ but it cannot move the files and folders in test folder. the folders have also files.
<KsM> jagginess: no I already have the line, I just have no idea why it's not working
 * TheBlogger do you wanna make easy money with google adsense? join our community and get informed. Join Server: irc.privategaming.info Ports:6667 Join Channel:#newfriends
<Mandalord> intrader: in ext4?
<mi3> !advertise | TheBlogger
<mi3> !spam | TheBlogger
<PlowRox> Boooooooooom!
<TheBlogger> no spam bro :)
<Dr_Willis> yes that was spam
<jagginess> intrader, the 16gb is the usb stick? you have to make a disk label (meaning you need to make a "table" for the partition list-- even if its 1 partition)
<KsM> It is spam.
<TheBlogger> LOL
<Mandalord> mi3: yeah, but since the server update frequently, you should run apt-get update again and again each time to renew the index
<TheBlogger> is a comunnity
<TheBlogger> server
<TheBlogger> :)
<KsM> Advertising is spam
<Dr_Willis> it is spam and ot.
<mi3> Mandalord, when we update for the 1st time, the update manager downloads all the package indexes, but when I run sudo apt-get update, it again downloads the index instead of renewing it. I need suggestions on that.
<jagginess> intrader, if its GPT, this list won't show with fdisk.. parted will show.. GPT/dosmbr partition tables can only be seen by modern partition tools (the default fdisk cant see GPT)
<Mandalord> apt-get upgrade mi3
<Houdini> Hi guys !
<Mandalord> mi3: apt-get upgrade is the command to download and install all the update package
<Houdini> what does apt-get update ?
<intrader> jagginess, what is GPT
<Mandalord> mi3: apt-get update only download the LIST of the update pakage
<Dr_Willis> update - the list of avail updates
<mi3> Mandalord, I dont think you understood my problem, wait, I will give you the paste.
<Dr_Willis> upgrade, or dist-upgrade does the actual upgrae
<Houdini> soo.. i need to do apt-get update before do apt-get upgrade ?
<Mandalord> Houdini: yes
<Dr_Willis> Houdini:  not every time.. but id say at least once during a session
<Houdini> thx dudes
<Dr_Willis> Houdini:  update, upgrde, do whatever installs you want.
<jagginess> intrader, GPT is the same as dosMBR << these two are partition table styles.. the default fdisk tool can't list GPT-- you may have used another partitioning tool and have made a GPT label.. -- in this case if you did that's not the problem, but you won't see it with fdisk, but with other tools like on the gui or cli's parted command you can..
<mi3> http://paste.debian.net/175396/ <------- It downloads the index AGAIN AND AGAIN, Mandalord .
<jagginess> intrader, cli (command-line interface)
<sacarlson> maum: cp -r ~/test2/ ~/test3/  might work
<jagginess> intrader, what i meant is that GPT and dosmbr are same only in "concept". Their formats are not the same..
<intrader> I don't get the connection of GPT and cli
<FriendlySoviet> Waht the fuck
<FriendlySoviet> My steam internet is fine....
<FriendlySoviet> Nope
<FriendlySoviet> Everything is fine
<FriendlySoviet> wtf
<jagginess> intrader, AND.. if you did use GPT, you would only have a mention of it as a single table in a dosmbr-only listing tool.. so your 16gb has no partition table of either GPT nor dosmbr..
<mi3> !language | FriendlySoviet
<ubottu> FriendlySoviet: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<FriendlySoviet> Sorry
<FriendlySoviet> Wrong channel D:
<jagginess> intrader, your output tells me it doesnt have either..
<FriendlySoviet> Won't happen again
<intrader> jagginess, what is GPT
<jagginess> intrader, nm what GPT is.. you dont have a partition table..
<mi3> Mandalord, I am waiting for your suggestions.
<ozzloy> my mouse keeps jittering.  how do i stop it?
<jagginess> intrader, you need to select from the menu to initialize or make a table..
<Mandalord> mi3: well i dont understand, what do you mean "It downloads the index AGAIN AND AGAIN", the paste seem ok
<Dr_Willis> ozzloy:  last time mine did that.. it was dust on the Sensor underneeth
<Mandalord> in my case just wait until the end?
<mi3> Mandalord, it downloads that 934 KB file, and that 5019kb file again and again
<jagginess> intrader, in theory you can make a filesystem directly from the first sector.. but as you see here in practice.. tools expect a partition table.. so this tells you to avoid this
<mi3> Mandalord, that should not happen.
<intrader> jagginess, I have a partition table - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1050323/
<Mandalord> ah no
<mi3> Mandalord, sudo apt-get update should refresh the list, not download the entire index again, sir.
<jagginess> intrader, you select the device (the parent node of the device), with the gui partitioning tool.. The row selected has to be on the device name.. On this row you DO NOT make a filesystem...
<jagginess> intrader, this is what you must of done mistakenly..
<intrader> jagginess, definitely - So how do I format a usb stick?
<ozzloy> Dr_Willis, wow, how'd you fix it?
<jagginess> intrader, you should do this--> "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=1M count=1" then run the gui partitioning tool..
<mi3> Mandalord, fine, how can I remove those indexes ?
<jagginess> intrader, that wont format.. but that'll wipe out any metadata that can confuse tools -- you're not ready to format..
<jagginess> intrader, 1- use dd (to clean garbage up at the start you injected), 2-use gui tool to make partition table, 3-make a new partition&format it to ext4
<jagginess> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<intrader> jagginess, do I need to boot up XP to fix this?
<jagginess> intrader, xp won't zero out the beginning of the drive..
<Mandalord> mi3: it seem strange since it download the entire index again and again
<loser> ser
<loser> .user
<mi3> Mandalord, see, now you are understanding my problem. Why is that happening ?
<jagginess> intrader, the good news is that your drive's device is recognized, but it needs to be correctly setup before you can access data to it
<jagginess> intrader, carry out those 3 steps..
<intrader> jagginess, resulting in the same problem - I see. I will do what you suggested. Could you pastebin the commands? I can't copy from XCHAT
<jagginess> intrader, do you get device hardware errors? (dmesg |tail)
<jagginess> intrader, that's another consideration..
<intrader> jagginess,  no errors, and I am no longer seeing your lines - there is no scroll bar in unity
<jagginess> intrader, it's there when you set focus near the scrollbar area -- an orange tag would emerge and you simply drag that..(there's a way to force scrollbars on at all times)
<intrader> jagginess, nothing like that - I am running 12.04 with 2D
<jagginess> intrader, if you install gnome-shell you have access to the classical startmenu-style desktop.. (gear icon on logon screen lets you change desktop styles) (just fyi)
<jagginess> intrader, maybe your keymap is messed.. pgup/pgdown should work..
<intrader> jagginess, pgup/pgdown work, but why no scrollbar?
<intrader> jagginess, like to take a picture of the current chat window with your lines in it
<mi3> Mandalord, I guess the solution to my problem is erasing the entire sources.list, choosing a custom server and then updating.
<mi3> Mandalord, works for me.
<Mandalord> mi3: not really
<mi3> Mandalord, it has worked for me :)
<mi3> Mandalord, you have a better solution ?
<Mandalord> /var/lib/apt/lists
<sacarlson> mi3: synaptic has options to change repository location if youall run in desktop
<fishbait> is there a way to set the resume device in the initrd
<mi3> sacarlson, yeah, but erasing the sources.list worked for me :D
<sacarlson> mi3: I'm sure that works also but it's just 3 clicks to get synaptic to do about the same thing
<fishbait> i figured out that if i can set the resume device in initrd or my bootloader then resume should work
<mi3> sacarlson, thanks, sir, I will keep that in mind :)
<Mandalord> well erase source list and apt-get update cannot update the indexing from old server
<Mandalord> did you check the box when choose Custom server
<whoever> whats the offtopic channel ?
<mi3> Mandalord, I changed the update server, and then ran sudo apt-get update, the 1st time, it downloaded the indexes, and the 2nd time it refreshed them :)
<sacarlson> mi3: oh maybe you had modified source.list so it just gave you a clean one when you changed
<Mandalord> :D
<mi3> sacarlson, err I erased the entire sources.list and did the above things.
<Mandalord> i seem strange and i really dont understand now:D
<mi3> Mandalord, :(
<mi3> Mandalord, wait, I will paste it.
<mi3> Mandalord, oops, I closed the terminal, all text is gone :(
<Mandalord> :D nvm
<Dr_Willis> ive never seen the sources.list come 'back' after eraseing it..
<mi3> Dr_Willis, I will show you :D
<Mandalord> if it work for you then its great:D
<Dr_Willis> open new terminal, check history command..
<mi3> <Dr_Willis> ive never seen the sources.list come 'back' after eraseing it.. <------ I LIKE IT .
<Dr_Willis> mi3:  may be a new feature in12.04  ive definatly never seen  it work that way in other releases
<glitsj16> fishbait: you can add a kernel param to set your resume device via /etc/default/grub, add ' resume=UUID=...' to the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT variable (you can get that UUID by running 'sudo blkid') .. a 'sudo update-grub' is needed at the end of all this
<Mandalord> sources.list.save:D
<mi3> Dr_Willis, http://paste.debian.net/175398/ <--------- THATS AFTER, THATS AFTER I erased the sources list and changed the servers and did all that updating thingy. :D
<mi3> YAYY!
<fishbait> how do i do that? i'm still fairly new is it a conf file if so where?
<Dr_Willis> 'changed the servers' meaning what exactly?
<mi3> anyways, thanks guys, for listening, and for giving suggestions !
<fishbait> ah i reread ty
<Mandalord> mi3: you have file sources.list.save in the same folder of sources.list you know
<mi3> Dr_Willis, choosing the custom download server from which the packages are downloaded.
<mi3> Mandalord, no, I opened it with sudo, sir.
<mi3> Mandalord, yes
<mi3> Mandalord, I do have that.
<glitsj16> fishbait: no problem, you'll need to edit /etc/default/grub as superuser, can you do that?
<mi3> Mandalord, I'll remove that :D
<l0rd_hex> hey guys, I'm trying to trim down a desktop machine thats now running headless, so I'd like to remove gnome, I ran tasksel and unselected "Print Server", but I noticed it "deinstalled" my grub(s)
<Mandalord> mi3: it store the old sources.list if i remember correctly
<mi3> Mandalord, affirmative.
<mi3> Mandalord, but its useless, right ?
<l0rd_hex> maybe I should select "Basic Ubuntu Server"
<l0rd_hex> right now only OpenSSH server is checked
<fishbait> sudo nano i know
<jagginess> l0rd_hex, maybe it was replaced with something else..
<fishbait> alrighty then update grub it is
<Mandalord> mi3: not really, i got a problem with sources.list long time ago
<Like> 3
<glitsj16> fishbait: that'll do just fine, so 'sudo nano /etc/default/grub', make the above changes and update grub yes
<fishbait> testing the fix right now
<mi3> Mandalord, err ok, I will keep both of them :)
<l0rd_hex> jagginess: I dunno what else would have replaced grub though, not even grub2
<fishbait> via pm-hibernate
<Mandalord> each time i delete sources.list and remake it using synaptic, after reboot the OLD sources.list comeback again and again and get error
<fishbait> how do i read boot logs?
<mi3> Mandalord, then I assume I shall keep them both.
<Mandalord> so i delete both sources.list and sources.list.save then it work!:D
<Mandalord> mi3: nvm:D
<mi3> Mandalord, ok, and thanks
<jagginess> l0rd_hex, grub-pc is grub2 ..
<mi3> Mandalord, which client do you use to communicate on IRC ?
<fishbait> how do i set the device to which to save the hibernation file?
<Mandalord> pidgin
<Mandalord> pidgin for all gtalk yahoo irc
<mi3> I need some suggestions on how to rearrange the tabs on Xchat.
<Dr_Willis> i thought the hibernation feature used the swap partition
<jagginess> Dr_Willis, i believe it does..
<l0rd_hex> jagginess: ahh, so if I do a dpkg --get-selections | grep "grub" I only see 3 grubs all deinstalled
<Mandalord> mi3: never use xchat so how about visitting http://xchat.org/ and lookingfor some help in this forums:D
<Dr_Willis> mi3:  i just put the tabs atthe bottom... and let them alone..
<ethoma> Hello, I am trying to boot ubuntu on my Intel MacBook Pro running OS X Lion. I ran into some trouble. Can someone help me?
<mi3> Mandalord, err ok, thanks for the link.
<Dr_Willis> mi3:  the xchat app has a nicely done help menu i recall ;)
<mi3> Dr_Willis, even I keep tabs at the bottom, but I need to re arrange them, sir.
<mi3> Dr_Willis, xD
<Dr_Willis> mi3:  cant say ive ever tried or needed to do that.
<israel_BigBoss> hi guys. I am with a crashed server which has been upgraded from 8.04 to 10.04, and the customer tried to "downgrade" from 10.04 to 8.04, and did some nasty things with libc6 and libgcc and now everything on the system segfaults
<mi3> Dr_Willis, removing and again adding the servers will do the trick, sir ?
<Dr_Willis> mi3:  riht click on one.. see whats in the menus.
<fishbait> it didn't work
<jagginess> Dr_Willis, you should see at least 5 packages with the name grub in them...
<Dr_Willis> mi3:  i dont know what you are trying to do. I tend to join  1 server, and onme channel.. here. ; so i  tendto just have a few tabs open
<israel_BigBoss> I am with a live 8.04 cd now and mounted it with chroot, and everything chrooted segfaults. My question is, how can I rebuild the dpkg database and force a reinstall of the packages in this situation ?
<mi3> Dr_Willis, I will provide you with a screenshot , wait.
<Dr_Willis> mi3:  i use weechat  100x more then i use xchat also. ;)
<glitsj16> fishbait: did you set it to the UUID outputted by 'sudo blkid' for your swap?
<Like> Hell
<Like> A Britney
<fishbait> yes to the swap partition
<fishbait> was that right?
<glitsj16> fishbait: yes
<Like> Yessica
<Like> ))))
<mi3> Dr_Willis, http://imagebin.org/217193 <---- I want the linux mint tabs on the extreme left instead of extreme right.
<fishbait> hmm well whats happening is that pm is giving up before the device that has the swap come on so is there some way to tell it to wait
<glitsj16> fishbait: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/04/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html has instructions on what to do next that might otherwise interfer, check if you've done this (under the 'Get hubernate back' heading
<Like> K
<ve> Hi. It seems I'm frequently running more programs than my laptop can handle. When that happens (seems a bit random), everything freezes for 20-ish minutes. I can't even login via console because the login program timeouts. I wonder if there's something that could at least ensure it would be possible to at least rescue the system if all the resources are tied up?
<Like> Niño
<Mandalord> mi3: ALT+left or right arrow key
<fishbait> the pm-hibernate command is how i hibernate
<Like> ELIAS  FOR meng  FILTH
<mi3> Mandalord, that only shifts the channel tabs of a particular server.
<Like> Bye xx pop
<rhizmoe> what magical incantation do i use to filter what is displayed in "recent files" etc. in the dock?
<glitsj16> fishbait: did you reboot before trying ? i mean, you did go straight from running 'sudo update-grub' to 'sudo pm-hibernate'?
<fishbait> yes i did i'll reboot
<mi3> !xchat
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<mi3> err
<Mandalord> http://xchatdata.net/Using/KeyboardShortcuts
<ethoma7329> Can someone please help me with an Ubuntu installation on Mac OS X Lion
<ethoma7329> dual booting
<fishbait> hmm i'll test again in 90 seconds
<thomasbomb> Would anyone be able to help me set up hostapd
<Mandalord> mi3: how about this Control-Shift- and then pageup or pagedown
<mi3> Mandalord, AWESOME IT WORKED !
<mi3> *,
<thomasbomb> hostapd help anybody?
<fishbait> cannot disable port 6 / 7 apparently
<glitsj16> ve: if you're running 12.04 you could install ulatencyd
<fishbait> now if it works i'll see a terminal
<mi3> Mandalord,
<WaitiGer> hello is there a way i can install XenServer Tools on dapper drake?
<mi3> Mandalord, thanks again !
<Mandalord> mi3 np
<mi3> :D
<fishbait> no luck! :(
<fishbait> it faailed fantastically
<thomasbomb> I'm trying to use hostapd... I keep getting an error: nl80211: 'nl80211' generic netlink not found
<thomasbomb> nl80211 driver initialization failed.
<alchemist9> Evening all, I have a question, has anyone know how to get a usb wacom tablet working with gpm?
<glitsj16> fishbait: any errors in /var/log/syslog and/or /var/log/pm-hibernate.log ?
<Like> I loves  u
<fishbait> lemme check
<Like> Jjjjjj
<thomasbomb> Seriously no one will help?
<fishbait> huh ext4-fs sdb5 remounted opts: errorss=remount-ro
<thomasbomb> nl80211: 'nl80211' generic netlink not found
<thomasbomb> nl80211 driver initialization failed.
<fishbait> glitsj16: huh ext4-fs sdb5 remounted opts: errorss=remount-ro
<fishbait> glitsj16: huh i can't find pm-hibernate log
<peerdong> mode +x
<fishbait> it seems to be a recurring entry
<glitsj16> fishbait: can't see what exactly is happening from that message i'm afraid
<fishbait> should i post the whole log?
<dsnyders> Hi all!  I am trying to blacklist some modules by placing them into to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-nVidia.conf.  Do I need to set anything else to get blacklist-nVidia.conf processed?
<glitsj16> fishbait: that always helps, alas i'm 10 minutes away from taking my daughter to school, so if i may suggest you put up your pastebins here and anyone can chime in .. if you post a link to a question on the ubuntu forums i'll catch-up later okay
<fishbait> hmm i'll tackle this problem another day then it just a would be nice thing as it only take 90 seconds to boot from power button to desktop
<glitsj16> fishbait: did your system hibernated in earlier ubuntu versions?
<fishbait> yes before the time i moved the swap file to the other phyiscal drive (non-os one)
<mputtr> hi, i've tried to get samba service to restart but got this message... what am i doing wrong? http://pastebin.com/YK08kdSG
 * WFPKHC wonders on into the room
 * WFPKHC looks around
<fishbait> ... my logs too big for paste bin wow.
<mputtr> wanders
<mputtr> wonder is a mode of thought. wander is an action
<glitsj16> fishbait: well, i would look into the correct working of your swap first, and work up the chain from there
<fishbait> ty i will another time though alas i need my sleep for work  in 10 aqnda half hours
<glitsj16> :)
 * WFPKHC ponders if this is the appropriate place to talk socially or is there another channel*
<fishbait> *and a half
<fishbait> wfpkhc theres alway #ubuntu-offtopic
<glitsj16> fishbait: goodluck (also with the sleeping)
<dsnyders> WFPKHC, this isn't really a social channel.  There is an off-topic chat somewhere, but I don't know what it is.
<WFPKHC> well what if its on topic about ubuntu but ends up off topic?
<WFPKHC> k
<WFPKHC> thank you
 * WFPKHC waves bye as he beams into the other room
<Like> @-@
<mi3> lol
<dsnyders> Hi all!  how do I determine if my blacklist file is being processed?
<Dr_Willis> hmm
<Dr_Willis> 'see if the blacklistd module is loaded?
<dsnyders> Dr_Willis, lsmod|grep blacklist?
<Dr_Willis> grep for the modulename
<jagginess> dsnyders, you mean blacklisted module? should say with dmesg
<mputtr> hi, i've tried to get samba service to restart but got this message... what am i doing wrong? http://pastebin.com/YK08kdSG
<glassd> Hello
<jagginess> mputtr, maybe it has something to do with xinetd handling samba's start/stop..
<mputtr> jagginess: ok, how do i go about fixing it then?
<jagginess> mputtr, that error looks ugly (if it comes from try to stop samba).. how you trying to stop samba?
<mputtr> service smbd stop
<jagginess> mputtr, upstart uses 'start' and 'stop'..
<jagginess> (stop samba), maybe..
<Dr_Willis> sudo service servicename
<jagginess> ("stop samba" <enter> or replace samba with smb .. something..)
<alchemist9> anyone know how to get a usb wacom tablet working with gpm?
<jagginess> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<glassd> I'm having some issues with installation. I don't get any display when booting off of CD/USB after the initial menu. Could anyone give me some ideas?
<mputtr> wow
<Guest30095> hello
<nautaghost> hi
<mputtr> that's cool... sudo forced it to start up
<mputtr> i'm currently trying to get samba to work so i can map the network drive on a windows box
<SDX> glassd: Define "initial menu".  What exactly does the initial menu show?
<jagginess> mputtr, it's network shares that get mapped to windows letter drives..
<jagginess> ("shares")
<mputtr> i c
<glassd> run ubuntu, install ubuntu
<jagginess> :)
<mputtr> yeah.. after i did that.. it popped up
<glassd> memtest
<valmilson> brasil
<mputtr> thanks a ton!!
<SDX> glassd: Ah.  In that case you could try waiting five or so minutes and then pressing Ctrl+Alt+Backspace.
<dsnyders> How do I append file A to the end of file B?
<mputtr> man. i love you guys for all this help
<SDX> glassd: It sounds like X is using the wrong configuration and using a display mode either your monitor or GPU can't handle.
<mputtr> between Dr_Willis, escott, Jordan_U, and a few others, you guys are fantastic!
<jagginess> mputtr, fyi, a windows desktop is restricted to 1 smb user at a time to the same smb server..
<mputtr> and you jagginess
<SDX> glassd: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace stops X and brings Ubuntu back to a command line.
<valmilson> w3af - Web Application Attack and Audit Framework
<mputtr> jagginess: what do you mean?
<mputtr> one user to access the server at a time?
<jagginess> mputtr, it means you can't access two shares with different user names at the same time (from "Windows")
<wilee-nilee> SDX, not now
<jagginess> mputtr, (from the same user experience "windows" desktop)
<glassd> Then how would I get it to install
<mputtr> ah ok. so i can only access 1 server at a time
<jagginess> mputtr, but..
 * dsnyders smacks forehead.   cat A >>B  
<mputtr> jagginess: but?
<SDX> glassd: If you're able to get X to work properly through the command line and X's setup, you could use the alternative install DVD if you still want to install Ubuntu.
<SDX> glassd: This is all under the assumption it's X that's not working properly.  It could be Gnome's window manager that isn't working.
<jagginess> mputtr, if you want to test different usernames.. you have to close "all" explorer windows, and do "net session * /delete" (delete all sessions), then wait 15-25 seconds (having all explorer windows still closed) before trying another "\\server\sharename" tested in explorer << not documented *anywhere (and dont keep any credentials -- check the control panel to wipe out any saved passwords)
<mputtr> wow
<jagginess> XD
<mputtr> that's pretty crazy.. but i think i should be all set since i only have 1 server box
<mputtr> and i probalby only plan to share one and onlye 1 hdd.. maybe antoher one if i have to
<glassd> I would be more partial to think it's X, as I don't see the normal ubuntu logo during startup.
<mputtr> i should still be able to access 2 hdds on the linux box as long as it's on the same server box right?
<Blue1> mputtr: you can access through a network
<mputtr> yup
<jagginess> mputtr, btw, you dont need to mount to a drive letter to test.. but simply can use \\server\ to test.. or \\server\sharename to test.. if in doubt.. always use the above method i mention (it always works instead of rebooting winbloze-- another key, turn off teh stupid firewall while testing)
<mputtr> that's what I was thinking
<Guest99980> Hi is there any default user in Ubuntu called ubuntu?
<mputtr> XD
<Blue1> Guest99980: not that I am aware of
<mputtr> thats fine :)
<jagginess> Guest19554, that's just the installer.. ther'es no password for him..
<jagginess> Guest19554, no user "ubuntu" on the "installed" that is.
<MaNU_> ok
<SDX> I'm tempted to start making up ghost stories about "ubuntu" now.
<mputtr> i think i have a few more things to handle to get this box working 100%.. just gotta figure out how to do a proper vnc session via nomachine
<Blue1> SDX the ghost of ubuntu past
<SDX> The horrors of /home/.ubuntu
<jagginess> mputtr, vnc or nx ? it's 1 step.. and their latest beta (vmwrk station beta server -- not the other, does https://)
<alchemist9> glassd: what type of graphics card are you using?
<mputtr> jagginess: as far as i have been reading.. something like using nomachine's nx client to enter via vnc
<jagginess> mputtr, nx is based off vnc (but nomachine's has proprietary extensions)
<glassd> this machine has dual HD6950's alchemist9
<jagginess> mputtr, ya you could do that.. you can also do X-forwarding sessions.. essentially the binary client hosts a mini Xserver agent..
<mputtr> jagginess: yeah i was hoping to be able to do vnc, but everytime i get the address right, it boots me out saying that it can't find the rfb client
<Corey> Looks like LjL set it; wait until they're around.
<mputtr> jagginess: i dont know anything about linux... i still need to learn
<firsttime> when i run:  sudo dgcconfig in ubuntu 12.04lts (32 bit) I get the following error (in /tmp/dgcconfig-buildlog.txt): /usr/lib/dgcmodem/modules/mod_dgcusbdcp.c:256:36: error: 'SPIN_LOCK_UNLOCKED' undeclared here (not in a function) ;------ does anybody have any idea what i've done wrong?
<jagginess> mputtr, i yet to test this for 12+, but it works for 11.10 ( http://www.nomachine.com/preview/select-package-virtual-desktop-workstation.php?os=linux ) -- dpkg -i <deb> then https://<ip>:4080 from firefox...
<mputtr> jagginess: i still have no idea what x-forwarding session is
<mputtr> reading
<jagginess> mputtr, (oh ya dont loop the physical console-- be careful)
<thomasbomb> Configuration file: /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf
<thomasbomb> ioctl[PRISM2_IOCTL_PRISM2_PARAM]: Operation not permitted
<thomasbomb> Could not enable hostapd mode for interface wlan0
<thomasbomb> hostap driver initialization failed.
<thomasbomb> rmdir[ctrl_interface]: No such file or directory
<FloodBot1> thomasbomb: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jagginess> mputtr, x-forwarding/vnc/nx <<< different remote GUI methods..
<mputtr> jagginess: i c.. is it a better method?
<mputtr> currently using nomachine, i have to use gnome-session --session=ubuntu-2d to get a session to work
<jagginess> mputtr, here's the thing-- there's freenx and nomachine's nx.. nomachine's nx is more advanced but proprietary (but they release their binary client full GPL)
<alchemist9> glassd: it's the chipset they tend to get wonky, try using an alternate install disk or a netinstall disk it may work a bit better at detecting your graphics....
<mputtr> when i start a new virtual desktop that is..
<S4H4N> I downloaded VLC portable from portablelinuxapps. That page said it is compatible with 10.04 and later(I'm on 11.04).I changed permission to execute. But it's not working..Pls help.
<thomasbomb> I can't get hostapd to work... -_-
<jagginess> mputtr, ubuntu precise ?
<mputtr> nomachine's nx seem to be pretty easy to work with
<mputtr> yup
<mputtr> the latest ubuntu (atleast the latest one I downloaded from a few days ago
<jagginess> mputtr, the same server i point to? (there's at least 3 server editions out there)
<glassd> i'm wondering if it's trying to use the integrated graphics instead of my dedicated...
<jagginess> mputtr, using the beta ?
<mputtr> jagginess: the LTS one
<jagginess> mputtr, this is the other one.. http://www.nomachine.com/preview/select-package-virtual-desktop-workstation.php?os=linux
<Blue1> S4H4N: lets start with what happens when you try to run it?
<mputtr> jagginess: i mean with nomachine v3 vs this preview
<mputtr> http://www.nomachine.com/select-package.php?os=linux&id=1 is the one i use
<thomasbomb> I keep getting this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1050383/
<jagginess> mputtr, try the one i point to.. you can access it via webbrowser (and use the nomachine "player" to access it to get remote audio to work-- https currently doesnt do remote audio-- still beta)
<mputtr> sure... would that mean i have to reconfigure the server again?
<mputtr> i dont mind installing their proprietary client though. if it works great, it works great
<jagginess> mputtr, no configuration.. just have ssh run on port 22 as the default..
<S4H4N> Bluel: Nothing...In system monitor, processes I can see two processes for vlc. But they dissapear in few seconds.
<glassd> alchemist9: I can run this netinstall image from a usb drive right?
<mputtr> jagginess: ah not bad
<jagginess> mputtr, uninstall the nomachince nx package you have.. then install the other one (try to purge that nx server package -- "purge" because it'll complaing about an incompatible license)
<mputtr> i c
<jagginess> apt-get --purge remove <nxserver name>...
<Blue1> S4H4N: private message ok?
<mputtr> so sudo apt-get purge nxserver
<jagginess> mputtr, you're limitted to 4 virtual desktops with it..
<mputtr> 4 simultaneous desktops?
<jagginess> mputtr, and be careful not to loop the physical console session if your on the actual terminal :)
<mputtr> i c
<alchemist9> glassd: should.. another option is to connect a monitor to the integrated port and try from there..
<jagginess> mputtr, ya..
<thomasbomb> Can anyone see my messages??
<mputtr> so vnc shoudl work out of the box? once i have that nx 4 client?
<mputtr> *client = server
<celthunder> thomasbomb: no
<jagginess> mputtr, ..
<Corey> thomasbomb: Sure.
<celthunder> jagginess: sup
<thomasbomb> Ok, just making sure
<jagginess> mputtr, "vnc" is something else..
<mputtr> jagginess: sorry, i know very little about these things
<thomasbomb> I just wasn't getting any replies...
<jagginess> mputtr, to access a vnc server.. you use a vnc client..
<mputtr> jagginess: got it. what should i use for a vnc server?
<mputtr> vino?
<jagginess> mputtr, what you're doing is nxclient<->nxserver with the binary client--- however think of "pidgin" -- is it a yahoo messenger client? no.. it's a multiprotocol client.. --- this is true only for the "binary" nx-client... you're not forced to run vnc to do a nx session..
<firsttime> i have pasted an error for compiling  a dgc 56k modem driver and was wondering if someone could help me figure out the problem. it's a hardware usb modem. http://pastebin.com/4ixm7hsZ
<mputtr> got it.
<Dr_Willis> you could use x forwarding for just a single x app also
<glassd> alchemist9: And there is a way to change that after install? I don't want to be switching back and forth for dualboot
<jagginess> mputtr, *however.. what's new with this beta server is the fact you "dont" need a binary client to do https:// << you can even do https://<ip>:4080 in the firefox browser.. (as i said if you want sound, use the binary client-- the binary client uses ssh for the nx session in this case)
<mputtr> i c
<jagginess> mputtr, apt-get install ssh, dpkg -i <.deb> .. (be sure ssh is installed of course and purge the previous nx server)
<mputtr> so that would allow me to access it via any method, be it a vnc viewer, web browser, or nomachine's client
<alchemist9> glassd: once the graphics drivers are installed your dualhead will work properly
<mputtr> yup, openssh is installed
<glassd> Excelent. I will be back to let you know how things went.
<mputtr> i'll test out the v4 server tomorrow.. (gf has a friend sleeping over and they're using the tv and my box is connected to the tv on the other side of the room)
<jagginess> mputtr, is this pangolin? (as i said much earlier, i dont know if this works on pangolin but on 11.10 it does)
<jagginess> mputtr, lol.. takes 1 second to set up dude..
<mputtr> i believe so. the latest one is precise pangolin right?
<mputtr> jagginess: i can't stop them from watching sherlock...
<pyfon> wifi question: freshly installed ubuntu asus 1001p netbook see wifi connection but just keeps animating
<jagginess> mputtr, ok so download the .deb you know which one?
<mputtr> or i might get castrated....
<mputtr> yup. the amd64 one
<jagginess> mputtr, 32-bit ?
<mputtr> i can do that from my main system
<jagginess> mputtr, ok so download that.. then dpkg -i <.deb> ..
<mputtr> ok
<jagginess> mputtr, then you may simply do "apt-get -f install" to double check it went ok..
<jagginess> mputtr, did u purge the other nx server?
<mputtr> not yet. if i purge it, i wont' be able to access it
<jagginess> mputtr, dpkg -l|grep -i nxserver .. get the package name, then apt-get --purge remove <nxserver packagename>
<mputtr> since that box can currenly only be connected via a network XD
<jagginess> mputtr, ya.. but u still have ssh.. it runs within ssh..
<jagginess> mputtr, (use putty)
<mputtr> ahhhh i forgo thtat
<mputtr> i have putty.
<mputtr> ok
<mputtr> one moment
<mputtr> ok im in
<jagginess> mputtr, you're in the hospital? what's your status?
<mputtr> jagginess: nah, not in a hospital.. but will be if i dare to stop my gf and her friend from watching sherlock
<mputtr> the server box is connected to the tv that they're currently using
<jagginess> mputtr, hdmi?
<mputtr> vga
<jagginess> mputtr, they're not using nx..
<jagginess> mputtr, there's no reboot needed for that (nor are they using ssh :)
<mputtr> yeah. that's why i'm working it via nx right now, then i'll drop back into ssh to do all that
<jagginess> mputtr, ?
<jagginess> mputtr, you need to do this in ssh..
<jagginess> mputtr, close the nx session..
<mputtr> yeah. i gotta download the file first
<mputtr> done
<mputtr> now i just have to purge nxserver
 * jagginess likes to use w3m in ssh shells :)
<jagginess> mputtr, y..
<rhizmoe> how do i remove 'show desktop' from alt-tab?
<Dr_Willis> and vlc with the ascii out  option...
<mputtr> jagginess: i have to uninstall it first, that's what you said right?
<jagginess> mputtr, thats what it does (that's another nxserver edition)
<jagginess> mputtr, apt-get --purge remove nxserver (if nxserver is the full package name)
<jagginess> mputtr, once that says completed, you do dpkg -i <.deb of that new nxserver>, then "apt-get -f install"
<mputtr> one sec. gonna find out what its full package name is
<jagginess> mputtr, dpkg -l|grep -i nxserv
<rhizmoe> grr: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1014346
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1014346 in unity (Ubuntu) "give a way to remove 'Show Desktop' from the Alt-Tab items" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<jagginess> "gconf-editor to edit in /apps/nautilus/preferences " << can this be it?
<jagginess> (Show Desktop:: checkbox)
<rhizmoe> strangely, there seem to be more people asking how to *add* 'show desktop' to the dock than to remove it from alt-tab
<jagginess> or maybe it's his shortkey...
<jagginess> ah
<jagginess> mputtr, so i guess it didnt work eh
<jagginess> mputtr, (it works here on 11.10 amd64)
<mputtr> not sure yet. i just figured how to remove the old server
<jagginess> mputtr, did u try my previous command?
<jagginess> mputtr, dpkg -l|grep -i nx
<jagginess> (| is vertical bar
<jagginess> )
<mputtr> ok
<ynef> hi! is anyone here experienced with Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud and installing to machies with a single physical network adapter?
<jagginess> | means pass to grep.. grep is being used as a filter command
<mputtr> ah ok
<mputtr> i see it. the server is gone now
<jagginess> -i means ignore case tada
<mputtr> i c
<mputtr> now i just have to install the new one
<jagginess> ya.. do that with dpkg -i, then apt-get -f install <enter>
<jagginess> (apt-get -f install makes sure any missing dependencies are resolved)
<mputtr> nothing new installed
<mputtr> well, server is not a dependency
<jagginess> ok.. so see whats running -->
<ElectricPrism> I'm having trouble getting Unity into 3d mode in 12.04 with the new Nvidia 302.17 drivers, anyone have any ideas?
<jagginess> netstat -plutn|grep 4080
<mputtr> node and clients are the dependencies and they're both there
<jagginess> mputtr, .. there should be 1 package only..
<jagginess> mputtr, this was the other edition..
<jagginess> mputtr, u dont need to purge the others.. you can..
<mputtr> yeah.. i just downloaded the new one but it's int he downloads folder
<jagginess> mputtr, they actually merged the binaries into 1 .deb.. you can delete the other nx packages there (which is v.3)
<mputtr> ohhh ok
<mputtr> so i'll delete both
<jagginess> mputtr, ya..
<jagginess> mputtr, what about that 'netstat -plutn|grep 4080' ?
<jagginess> mputtr, anything show up
<ElectricPrism> is there a reason ubuntu + nvidia drivers would default to Unity 2D?
<mputtr> double checking
<jagginess> mputtr, btw.. the new nxserver from this package listens on two places-- 1 within ssh, and the other on port 4080..
<mputtr> nothing appears
<jagginess> mputtr, 4080 is used for https:// ..
<mputtr> with netstat
<jagginess> mputtr, try the full command between ' (above)
<Bodsda> Hi - I was about to edit /etc/resolv.conf when I noticed the comment in the file saying that any changes made there will be overwritten. Where should I be setting nameservers?
<alchemist9> ElectricPrism: the open source drivers are no where near as well suited to the task of 3d especially with nvidia
<mputtr> i meant that full command: netstat -plutn|grep 4080
<jagginess> mputtr, /etc/init.d/nxserver restart
<mputtr> sorry.. i wasn't clearn >><
<Exploiter> for IP in `cat 4test.txt`; do echo $IP fping $IP done; can someone tell me why this is not working?
<jagginess> mputtr, you trying as root or sudo?
<ElectricPrism> alchemist9: I'm currently running the proprietary nvidia drivers, should I be running the Nouvaou drivers instead?
<mputtr> yup
<mputtr> it just prints a new prompt  and that's it
<jagginess> mputtr, did you do dpkg -i <the .deb> ?
<mputtr> nothing
<Exploiter> fping google.com giving me 'google.com is alive', but through this bash script i am getting ' address not found'
<jagginess> mputtr, eg: dpkg -i nxdebfile.deb
<mputtr> ah. i gotta navigate tot hat folder first
<jagginess> mputtr, dpkg -l |grep nx   ...
<jagginess> lol
<jagginess> mputtr, :)
 * jagginess oinks
<mputtr> sorry. im a dumbass :P
<jagginess> <and the new .deb , not the v3 one)
<alchemist9> ElectricPrism: it may be you are running in framebuffer mode which dosen't support 3d rendering.. try running lsmod|grep fb and see if you get a result..
<jagginess> mputtr, btw..
<jagginess> mputtr, with the newest ubuntu desktop, you can use the gui and double-click on a .deb file..
<mputtr> yeah.. iw as going to do that
 * alchemist9 feeds jagginess some cheese puffs
<mputtr> but now that nx is not there anymore.. i can't access a gui
<mputtr> well, if i can, i dont know how to
<jagginess> mputtr, oh ya okok..
<jagginess> mputtr, ?
<jagginess> mputtr, cd ~/Downloads ?
<jagginess> mputtr, where was it saved?
<ElectricPrism> alchemist9: 		vesafb 13844 1, I have 2 graphics cards a 9600 and 260 GTX supporting 3 monitors
<ElectricPrism> alchemist9: also Im currently using Xinerama
<fidel> ahoi
<mputtr> yeah. listing it right now
<jagginess> mputtr, find ~/ |grep -i deb
<jagginess> mputtr, cd ~/ takes you to home
<Exploiter> any bash script expert here?
<mputtr> i c
<mputtr> installing it right now
<mputtr> :)
<jagginess> mputtr, and the netstat shows 4080?
<mputtr> waiting for it to finish installing
<jagginess> Exploiter, maybe the script isnt picking up the dns/ip resolve..
<jagginess> mputtr, btw what type of desktop are you using on irc atm?
<alchemist9> ElectricPrism: ok you are using the vesa frambuffer driver with Xinerama, I need a break brb, try lsmod|grep radeon to check if you are running the correct driver...
<jagginess> mputtr, (binary client is also available on mac)
<ElectricPrism> alchemist9: thanks, ok
<mputtr> windows 7
<mputtr> sweet
<mputtr> i see 4080 now
<jagginess_> mputtr, got disc..
<jagginess_> mputtr, cool..
<HardFu> morning
<jagginess_> mputtr, https://<ip>:4080 .. (u can tell the ip by doing-- ifconfig <enter> )
<jagginess_> mputtr, and if you want a faster session with sound, download the binary nomachine "player" ..
<mah454> Hello
<mah454> How can make ubuntu liveUSB in command line ?
<mah454> ubuntu-12.04
<glassd> Yay! I love having problems
<mputtr> sweeeeet
<mputtr> pretty darn cool
<glassd> So the install CD likes to choose a random display device during setup. But now that it's installed I cannot boot to Ubuntu.
<jagginess_> mputtr, keep the v3 binary client.. because the current nmchine player shares the same settings as v3.. (eg, if you customize a session type to the same server with the v3 client, you'll have to undo changes from there, if you want a default session from the 'player'-- the player client doesnt currently let you do this)
<mputtr> i c
<Exploiter> glassd, do you have windows and ubuntu both installed?
<hangdeadman> I just did an update to ubuntu 12.04 and after restart my unity launcher and dash stay blacked out!!!
<jagginess_> mputtr, btw.. in the web https:// you go to the toppest-right pixel to activate the peel.. there'll be optional settings there..
<alchemist9> glassd:huh odd.. any reason or error code on why it wont boot?
<glassd> I do have both yes
<jagginess_> mputtr, you'll notice it's only to get better with the final release when they have recording built into it..
<glassd> I get no boot menu
<glassd> It boots right into windows.
<mputtr> jagginess_: yeah. im messing with the settings
<mputtr> now i just have to figure how to connect from an outside network
<jagginess_> mputtr, there's a way to scale it elegantly and resize it.. it'll take some fiddling..
<alchemist9> glassd: try installing grub to the mbr and it should boot without messing up the windows boot loader..
<mputtr> the way the IP works here... is that they assign me 1 single IP address.. so to access anything i put in the outside IP address and subsitute the last digits of the internal IP as the port
<jagginess_> alchemist9, actually install it to mbr may indeed mess up the bootloader for windows-- sometimes windows install bootmgr there (win7+)
<hangdeadman> I just did an update to ubuntu 12.04 and after restart my unity launcher and dash stay blacked out!!!
<jagginess_> mputtr, you use a dlink or linksys box?
<mputtr> dlink
<glassd> How do I do that from the live CD?
<mputtr> do i access it by etnering a vpn?
<jagginess_> mputtr, so ideally this is a little tricky.. reason is it's tricky to set a static-ip for ubuntu desktop.. (you have to setup networmanager.conf, etc etc)...
<mputtr> i already have a static IP set up
<mputtr> i reserved the IP so now it'll always go to one specific IP
<mputtr> when that box is turned on
<JeremyK> quick question: is this still the only way to do multiple manual ipv6 addresses on an interface? http://www.roethof.net/techblog/ubuntudebian-and-multiple-ipv6-addresses/
<jagginess_> mputtr, if your dlink can do a port-forward against an address range it may be easier.. do you have the dlink model? i can look at online emu pages..
<mputtr> dir 601 i think.. let me check
<wilee-nilee> glassd, please use the nic of the user you are addressing.
<alchemist9> jagginess: true but now anymore the chainloader works just fine unless your loading some off the wall loader...
<mputtr> DIR 600
<wilee-nilee> y
<mputtr> a really terribad wireless router
<hangdeadman> I just did an update to ubuntu 12.04 and after restart my unity launcher and dash stay blacked out!!! unity --replace  didn't help!
<glassd> alchemist9: How do I do that from the live CD?
<hangdeadman> how can I fix my unity?
<alchemist9> glassd: when it asked to install a boot loader what did you choose?
<jagginess_> alchemist9, if 'system reserved' partition is there, then it's not a problem, because the sysreserve partition would host's m$ bootmgr setup..
<glassd> it didn't ask
<jagginess_> alchemist9, otherwise he'll have to figure out how to re-configure bootmgr..
<tdhz77> In sys monitor only 1 cpu is listed. I have dual core? Did I install the wrong ubuntu?
<jagginess_> alchemist9, 'bootmgr' is m$ logoname for the bootloader..
<wilee-nilee> glassd, use this tool the recommended setting, and save the http of the bootinfo summary in case needed. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<jagginess_> mputtr, arp -a .. gimme the mac address for your gateway...
<jagginess_> :)
<jagginess_> JeremyK, yes..
<hangdeadman> I just did an update to ubuntu 12.04 and after restart my unity launcher and dash stay blacked out!!! unity --replace  didn't help!
<hangdeadman> how can I fix my unity?
<xro> Hi, i have a syslog-ng server and i would like to try splunk... SO i would like my syslog-ng to re-send the log to my splunk server (for testing purpose...) This way my 2 servers will work... Is there a way to just re-send log from my syslog-ng to my splunk server?
<jagginess_> jeremydei, i believe even graphically with the network icon you can..(these are called virtual nic addresses)
<kubanc> is there any GUI  for ip scanning?
<JeremyK> jagginess_: bummer. that's so ugly. oh well!
<glassd> wilee-nilee: I will try that now. I'll be back to let you know.
<jagginess_> kubanc, you mean ip sniffing? ya.. many..
<jagginess_> JeremyK, that's advanced stuff..
<wilee-nilee> glassd, you have burned a recovery disc from the backup and recovery in windows asa well right?
<tdhz77> How do I check what ubuntu I have installed?
<kubanc> jagginess_, yes, can you suggest any?
<zniavre> morning : i added a software to messaging-indicator but there is no small triangle when app is launched how can i do please ?
<JeremyK> jagginess_: no more advanced than adding multiple ipv4 addresses, which is much cleaner :)
<wilee-nilee> tdhz77, cat /etc/lsb-release
<tdhz77> wilee-nilee how do I check if I have 64bit version?
<ppman> So I have ubuntu server set up on this machine, and am attempting to setup a NAT with ufw/iptables. However, although I can get traffic routed through just fine, it seems that TCP fragmented packets get totally lost, and wireshark cannot even see them on the interface. Any tips on how to proceed (as-is, clients behind the NAT can't really do most network tasks like HTTP)?
<hangdeadman> hello
<hangdeadman> help
<hangdeadman> someone
<hangdeadman> can you see me?
<h1ghte3h> s.bz
<alchemist9> hangdeadman: patients good sir/maam...
<ppman> hangdeadman: no, you're too far away.
<hangdeadman> patience?
<hangdeadman> i'm not a doctor, I don't have patients to be good or bad
<h1ghte3h> :)
<alchemist9> hangdeadman: yes... hell even my question hasn't been answered and I've been here a few hours..
<bazhang> hangdeadman, ubuntu support question?
<hangdeadman> I just did an update to ubuntu 12.04 and after restart my unity launcher and dash stay blacked out!!! unity --replace  didn't help!
<tdhz77> Do I need refit to install the amd64 version of Ubuntu, if I'm only going to install Ubuntu on my MacBook Pro (5,2)
<bkerensa> !ask | alchemist9:
<ubottu> alchemist9:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hangdeadman> sorry for the exclemations, don't mean to make it seem as though I'm yelling
<ejo> I love that if I hit the switch keys for my 2x2 virtual desktop quickly enough right after each other, Compiz will actually move the viewport diagonally and not just follow first one axis then the other.
<wilee-nilee> tdhz77, not sure I guess you will have to look on the web like I did.
<alchemist9> ubottu: too true but I kinda put it on the backburner sorry for any offense..
<ubottu> alchemist9: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ejo> ubottu: shush, you.
<tdhz77> wilee-nilee I'm looking at the docs, but it's unclear. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation
<psychogenik> how do i gentoo
 * alchemist9 hands ubottu a bucket of bolts..
<bkerensa> alchemist9: do you have a question?
<bkerensa> psychogenik: can you explain your question?
<wilee-nilee> tdhz77, I know nothing about macs
<bazhang> psychogenik, ask in #gentoo
<HardFu> I'm setting up heartbeat and pacemaker on two VMs (each having own public ip) and I have this strange problems. If I just set up hearbeat I can see both VMs online. However when I set pacemaker, each VM tries to assign both IPs to self. I'm following this post http://www.zivtech.com/blog/setting-ip-failover-heartbeat-and-pacemaker-ubuntu-lucid
<tdhz77> wilee-nilee either do I :( Thanks anyway.
<alchemist9> yes how would I go about getting a wacom usb tablet to work with gpm.. reading left me to no avail..
<tdhz77> wilee-nilee Is there a way I can backup my current install and reinstall using the AMD64 version of Ubuntu?
<hangdeadman> I just did an update to ubuntu 12.04 and after restart my unity launcher and dash stay blacked out. unity --replace  didn't help. How do I fix this?
<wilee-nilee> no idea tdhz77
<wilee-nilee> hangdeadman, have you tried the 2d to compare?
<bkerensa> alchemist9: what release are you running?
<hangdeadman> wilee-nilee i'll try now
<alchemist9> bkerensa: 12.04 powerpc
<wilee-nilee> hangdeadman, unity --reset will reset unity
<ejo> right; he said he tried that
<wilee-nilee> unity --replace read more carefully ejo
<hangdeadman> wilee-nilee: will unity --reset reset all changes i've made through MyUnity?
<wilee-nilee> hangdeadman, should yes
<bkerensa> alchemist9: The 12.04 Kernel which is 3.2 does not support the Wacom Tablet however you can use 3.3 or use a PPA to get around the issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1974099
<hangdeadman> wilee-nilee: thanks, I'll give it a go
<ppman> nvm, I'm an idiot and had one of my mtu's set wrong.
<alchemist9> bkerensa: odd.. thought gpm was independant, ok I shall try and see how the results turn out.. I'm ready to try the 400mhz of fury lol
<glassd> wilee-nilee: i don't think it set up the correct drive during install
<hangdeadman> wilee-nilee: thanks!! that seems to have worked.
<wilee-nilee> glassd, not sure what you mean really the bootinfo summary will give us a lot more info to work with, it s run from that app.
<glassd> It's working on it
<tdhz77> How do I create a backup using deja?
<glassd> I'll have the paste in a sec.
<glassd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1050420/
<glassd> wilee-nilee: That paste was from Boot-Repair
<bazhang> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/nn/man1/deja-dup.1.html tdhz77
<tdhz77> bazhang thank you
<wilee-nilee> glassd, You have a efi set up your best hope is to start a thread at the ubuntu forums and post that script, I know nothing about efi.
<bazhang> tdhz77, there's even a deja-dup-applet apparently
<wilee-nilee> glassd, some might know the fix here hard to say.
<jsoft> Anyone else find chromium is very buggy when playing youtube?
<tdhz77> bazhang I'm in the terminal. I don't have x11.
<bazhang> tdhz77, some reason not to use rsync?
<shadowlin> hello
<matanya> I'm trying to do some thing like this: ssh root@ip bash /path/to/script.sh
<matanya> but the shell exits before I can see any output
<matanya> any idea how to solve this?
<tdhz77> bazhang trying something new
<glassd> Thanks wilee-nilee, I'll post and see if anyone knows a fix.
<alchemist9> did anyone know the powerpc port is still using a 2.6 kernel config?
<mah454> How can make usb flash bootable disk (ubuntu 12.04) i use this command but not work : dd if=Ubuntu-XXX.iso of=/dev/sdc
<tdhz77> Anybody know how to disable apport?
<DJones> !usb | mah454
<ubottu> mah454: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<python> when i try to edit  my resolv.conf file using vim it says error: the file cannot be modified
<captaindoe_> I have a question. For some reason in my upper left corner, all the text gets overlayed. If i start a program, that text goes above the text theere before making everything unreadable. Any idea how to solve this so I can read the menus?
<balou_fr> Hi
<glitsj16> tdhz77: look at /etc/default/apport and set enabled to 0
<balou_fr> quick question on Xen / Ubuntu setup via net boot and virt-install. anyone ever succeeded in setting that up ?
<tdhz77> glitsj16, thank you very much!
<balou_fr> I tried with various versions of ubuntu and it complains not finding the xen kernel
<balou_fr> while the dirtinstall command I got is working perfectly fine for a debian
<glitsj16> tdhz77: you're welcome
<tdhz77> Last question, if I ssh into ubuntu and run a mv command (transfering about 80Gigs) if I reboot my computer im sshing from will the operation cancel?
<balou_fr> yes it will - use rsync instead and setup a quick script to start on boot
<tdhz77> balou_fr Very gracious for your help.
<balou_fr> rsync -e ssh --partial -av local_file remoteserver:/destination
<balou_fr> step ur keys if you want to avoid getting stuck on the password ;)
<captaindoe_> Any idea how to solve my problem? With the menus? They overlay each other making it impossible to read anything.
<tdhz77> balou_fr step your keys? Cool.
<balou_fr> @tdhz77 - misunderstood - you mean a mv on the remote server itself ?
<balou_fr> use screen to keep the operation running
<tdhz77> balou_fr yes, mv from the remote server.
<balou_fr> screen -S some_Name
<balou_fr> then run your command
<balou_fr> when you disconnect / reboot - then re-collect on SSH
<balou_fr> and run screen -x some_Name
<balou_fr> you ll and up in the same terminal with the same command you were running - hopefully completed
<tdhz77> balou_fr you are a life saver! Thank you! Thank you!
<balou_fr> cheers
<balou_fr> anyone on my Xen / Ubuntu setup question ? I d appreciate anyone's help :D
<glassd> wilee-nilee: I fixed my boot problem
<wilee-nilee> glassd, cool.
<st_iron> good morning Ubuntu friends
<glassd> If anyone else asks about efi boot in the future tell them to check the bios. First time I've ever seen a boot option labeled "Windows Boot Loader"
<glassd> Now on to playing with my graphics drivers
<captaindoe_> What's the best way to uninstall ubuntu studio and just have ubuntu left? Is it to make a full re-install?
<kieppie> hi guys
<HardFu> WARNING: site_two_ip_pref: referenced node XXX does not exist nag
<HardFu> damn
<HardFu> the node does exist
<kieppie> I'm running 12.04 LTS 64 desktop - fresh install. I'm still getting a lot of crashes. shoudl this be expected
<kieppie> ?
<balou_fr> unlikely - check you dmesg for any hardware failure, high CPU temp, etc.
<basil60> hi wonder if anyone may be able to assist troubleshooting of blocked ports
<Dr_Willis> detiais would be helpfull
<llutz_> !anyone | basil60
<ubottu> basil60: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<basil60> ok
<thomasbomb> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<thomasbomb> !gp
<python> how to change file attribute
<llutz_> !permissions | python
<ubottu> python: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<basil60> sorry - I have an ubuntu 11.04 server, which has been running with ports 7000, 7777, 8000, 8888 open...among a few others. It seems those ports no longer are available to the outside world. I've checked the IP of the server, checker my router for port forwarding, and checked my server firewall rules. Currenlty, only port 80 is working. The IP is 124.254.81.40......and I'm a linux noob.
<llutz_> basil60: netstat -tulpen    shows those port as listening?
<llutz_> basil60: sudo iptables -L            has no block rules on them?
<llutz_> basil60: portforwarding in your router is correct and directs to the right ip?
<basil60> the IP address of the server internally seems to be correct
<llutz_> basil60: "seems to be" is no answer. it is correct or it is not
<basil60> I believe its correct
<CrystalVoid> basil60: maybe the isp is blocking it ?  (my isp blocks 25)
<llutz_> well, some people believe in flying spaghettimonster...
<Cerrdor> basil60: whats going on?
<basil60> I was able to access these ports ..at least 2 weeks ago.
<CrystalVoid> a resent change maybe ?
<basil60> the only "change" is an attempted Opensim installation...which fell over
<ki4ro> Any Success with the Cube in Compiz in 12.04?
<basil60> Cerrdor -I have an ubuntu 11.04 server, which has been running with ports 7000, 7777, 8000, 8888 open...among a few others. It seems those ports no longer are available to the outside world. I've checked the IP of the server, checker my router for port forwarding, and checked my server firewall rules. Currenlty, only port 80 is working. The IP is 124.254.81.40......and I'm a linux noob.
<Cerrdor> Ok gimme a few
<tripppy> hi, any clues why i can rename a folder but not delete it?
<Cerrdor> trippy user permissions?
<Cerrdor> try ls -l
<Cerrdor> see who the owner is
<tripppy> im the owner. but ive noticed its all the folders on the one particular drive that are RO
<auronandace> ki4ro: the cube won't work in unity
<tripppy> ok ive run mount and i get this in return /dev/sdg2 on /media/TV type ext4 (rw)
<Cerrdor> wierd
<ki4ro> auronandace: Okay...how about in Gnome or ???
<tripppy> thats the mounted hdd
<Cerrdor> basil60: check your PMs
<auronandace> ki4ro: gnome3 no, xfce yes
<basil60> PMs - permissions? how?
<zamba> how do i write a whole partition to an image file by using dd?
<ki4ro> auronandace: Well, thanks.  More gray hairs for nothing! LOL
<llutz_> zamba: sudo dd if=/dev/sdXY of=/foo.img bs=4k    replace sdXY
<zamba> llutz_: will that also fill out the empty space?
<Cerrdor> basil60: PM=Private messages
<zamba> llutz_: like if the partition is 128 GB, will it create a 128 GB file? or will it actually just fill out what's used?
<Cerrdor> means somewhere on your chat thingy there is a message from me
<llutz_> zamba: it will copy blockwise, including empty blocks
<Dr_Willis> zamba: will be  12gb
<llutz_> 128gb
<Jacta> mornings in here :)
<dazonic> I just created a fresh 10.04 VPS, I seem to be missing the `at`, `atq` commands?
<llutz_> dazonic: install them
<dazonic> llutz_: how? i've googled, 'at' is hard to find, too generically named!
<llutz_> dazonic: sudo apt-get install at
<llutz_> !info at
<ubottu> at (source: at): Delayed job execution and batch processing. In component main, is standard. Version 3.1.13-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 39 kB, installed size 167 kB
<auronandace> !info at lucid
<ubottu> at (source: at): Delayed job execution and batch processing. In component main, is standard. Version 3.1.11-1ubuntu5.1 (lucid), package size 45 kB, installed size 224 kB
<llutz_> it always has been package at
<dazonic> llutz_ thanks brother, was scared to try that
<llutz_> dazonic: install apt-file and use "apt-file search bin/at "  next time. its helpful to find packages
<dazonic> klutz i'll write the down, cheers mate
<dazonic> appreciate it
<llutz_> dazonic: then "apt-cache show <packagename>" to make sure it is what you want
<magn3ts> anyone using the FISH shell?
<magn3ts> (and know the equivalent of "source" for it?)
<decci> Hi Guys
<decci> I have installed Squid on Ubuntu 12.04. All I need to know how shall i configure the server so that I can know what all website are blocked and what website user are busy accessing?
<MrNaz> http://pastebin.com/jekgQxta  <-- only the first of those loops executes... can anyone tell me what i've done wrong?
<vsMS> Hi. I need to delete files by a cronjob that are older than 12-48 hours
<gr33n7007h> MrNaz, /join #bash
<vsMS> how do I do this with find?
<llutz_> vsMS:  man find (-mtime)
<decci> want the squid to be able to tell me which users has been visiting which websites
<Dr_Willis> there should be sites with find examples of that vsMS
 * Dr_Willis always has to look up examples..
<decci> i also want the squid able to generate the report of which user is doing what
<hotea1313> how do i install ubuntu from a usb drive after formattign the computer i have the iso file for install?
<Dr_Willis> hotea1313:  yoou have to put the iso on the usb in a useable fashion so its a boota b le usb.
<Dr_Willis> bootable
<hotea1313> how do i do that
<Dr_Willis> then you boot hte usb and follow directions
<gr33n7007h> MrNaz, list=*.mp4; for file in $list do command; for file in $list do command; for file in $list do command; done; done; done
<Dr_Willis> hotea1313:  tools at pendriveli  ux site for various os's
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu.com also has a tool i belive for windows
<hotea1313> thanks
<decci> hotea1313: unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Dr_Willis> live cd c an do it also
<peetaur> vsMS, you can find that easily in the find man page. But I have a warning: many files that look older than 12-48 hours are not. For example if I download something in a tarball, and extract it, it might extract files with dates in 2009. Or if you copy something over samba from OSX, the client will set the timestamps to whatever they were on the client side rather than the creation time in the samba share.
<FusionX> Can i retain the same gui environment of ubuntu 10.10 yet upgrade it to the latest verion?
<FusionX> *version
<hotea1313> middle of backing up my computer onto a hard drive if i have nay probelmes ill be back here
<Dr_Willis> FusionX: gnome2 is basically dead. and unsupported
<Dr_Willis> FusionX:  theres forks of it. but not supported by this channel
<llutz_> peetaur: use -atime/-amin then, not mtime/mmin
<FusionX> Dr_willis: but it's soft on my old hardware
<FusionX> alright
<FusionX> but is it possible?
<kalacoa> hey
<peetaur> atime? if I read the files, it changes the atime... so atime does not tell you the age of the file
<Dr_Willis> FusionX:  theres unity2d for older hardware. or try the  much  lighter lubuntu desktop
<decci> Any auditing tool for Squid server
<llutz_> peetaur: it tells you when a file last was accessed.
<rampr> hello, how to add ability to reload in an upstart script
<peetaur> I know, and reading a file is accessing it, which means the file is suddenly no longer old when you read it, if you consider atime an accurate metric for age.
<llutz_> peetaur: since there is no "creation time" saved on ext-fs you always have to decide what time you take (mtime/atime)
<judgen> can i use adobe flash without pulseaudio somehow? i have perfect sound in all other applications and not pulseaudio installed.
<Dr_Willis> i dident think flash  used pulse audio
<judgen> me neither
<judgen> ill be back soon
<anonymous1> anyone feeling helpful? semi newb experiencing GRUB related homicidal rage
<Dr_Willis> beenusing this  'flashpluginreplacer' extension fore firefox - it makes flash videos play with  vlc. :) or totem, or  mpleyer
<anonymous1> *Triple booting ubuntu12.4 backtrack5(r2?) and linux mint (12) booted up earlier and every grub entry sent me to "busybox"prompt. was finally able to load backtracks recovery mode.. attempted Reconfig Grub option this allowed me to reboot and start BT5 like normal. now when i boot i have no keyboard support..Bt5 loads as its my 1st grub entry. any ideas on how i can get my keyboard to work at grub again? edit grub? bypass it co
<anonymous1> also have a PartdMagic , puppy linux, and dsl live cd/usb... if that helps. alas, no ubuntu disc/iso
<Dr_Willis> only time  ive  seen  keyboard not work at grub. i had to use the 'legacy usb' option in the bios
<Dr_Willis> so has the  keybord ever worked in grub?
<aelen_v> In live session: how to install nvidia-current without reboot - how to rmmod -r nouveau?
<anonymous1> yeah always   im familiar w/that option.. unfortunately thats not the prob
<Dr_Willis> aelen_v:  not sure you can. do it without a reboot.  you can blacklist nouveau where it  never loads via a kernel/grub option.
<anonymous1> usually at boot the light for caps lock would go on after post screen and then id b at grub
<anonymous1> keyboard works in bios and everywhere but grub
<Dr_Willis> id be  curious if you  had a 'full install' on  a flash drive. with grub. it it would work there...
<Dr_Willis> or bootable usb hd.
<judgen> how annoying.. i have sound in every app except flash... tried it out on several video sites now
<Dr_Willis> judgen:  i belive that used to be a common bug/issue. not seen  it  mentioned  in   ages
<aelen_v> Dr_Willis: it used to be possible (dkms related, maybe before nouveau). But how to do it in Precise P. live session? Is there easier way than to prepare a custom live-usb or -CD?
<anonymous1> i do have PartdMagicLive on a usb.. also puppy on cd.  looking for iso atm
<judgen> oh i figured it out
<Dr_Willis> aelen_v:  i just normally set up a live-usb with a persistant save file. but i dont really  need to do that in 12.04 for my  systems
<kapz> I want to remote ubuntu with ubuntu, both running gnome-shell but the speed is *Painfully* slow...whereas remmina with realvnc on windows works 10x faster on same setup...what is wrong with vino?
<aelen_v> Dr_Willis: Yeah, I therefore cannot set a correct resolution and earlier there have been black screen of deaths.
<Dr_Willis> aelen_v:  you have tried the nomodeset option?
<aelen_v> I'll do that next! Thanks.
<anonymous1> Dr_Willis , when / if you get a min  i can send u a screen cap of another possible cause ? getting a little out of my comfort zone here :]
<Dr_Willis> anonymous1:  you can apstebin it. Im on my phone. so chatting and websurfing  push the little android a bit hard.
<anonymous1> ha  no worries
<lamaz> which do you think is better KDE or GNOME?
<theadmin> !poll | lamaz
<ubottu> lamaz: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<fidel> !poll
<fidel> ups
<Dr_Willis> lamaz:  use both  and decide for yourself
<fidel> i wonder if those 'better' questions will ever end ;)
<theadmin> fidel: Nope, that's just how people are
<Dr_Willis> is it better to try them yourself or ask in a channel ? ;)
<lamaz> have to start with one or the other :P
<fidel> buddha once mentioneD: experience yourself ;)
<lamaz> hard to decide
<Dr_Willis> you can  easially install both.
<lamaz> i can, but i still need to start with one or the other :D
<theadmin> lamaz: You can start with a plain CLI environment :P
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ubuntu-desktop lubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop
<fidel> lamaz: im short: KDE offers tons of config options - while gnome seems a bit more minimal on the gui
<theadmin> lamaz: KDE is closer to Windows in the user experience, GNOME is plain weirdness, same applies to the default (Unity)
<lamaz> thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> did i miss any  -desktops :)
<fidel> Dr_Willis: edu ;)
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: I suppose not, but installing those is actually a bad idea, you get multiple office suites/browsers/etc. I say install the base desktop packages
<avelldiroll> lamaz: there is no "better", there is "choice" and that's always the best situation, as a beginner using ubuntu, it might be easier to find documentation related to gnome (as it is the default on ubuntu), but the best way is to test both.
<llutz_> Dr_Willis: edubuntu
<lamaz> avelldiroll, i was asking for opinions, people usually prefer something
<Jacta> is it possible to get gnome3 to work under 12.04 in virtualbox? Tried two ways - a guide or in update center - but it doesnt look like gnome3 :/
<Jacta> can I be missing something?
<llutz_> lamaz: and this is the wrong channel to ask for opinions, sapere aude
<lamaz> llutz_, yeah i noticed :)
<Jacta> is looks like this now: http://screenshotuploader.com/s/01/K7IcUV7cM
<theadmin> Jacta: You need to have Guest Additions installed
<avelldiroll> lamaz: in that case you will find out that a lot of people use neither gnome or kde but another desktop
<Jacta> theadmin ah- didnt think i have that now - ill try
<Dr_Willis> or just a window manager
<lamaz> yeah, i don't really need a desktop environment at all, at least not currently but figured i could test something anyway
<AxonetBE> I have only mysql running on 1 server the load is never higher then 1 but at some points all the cpu% load goes to 0 and the server freeze, what to check first?
<dregin> Hi, Is there a list of webcams that are compatible with Ubuntu 12.04?  Thanks!
<theadmin> dregin: Check the v4l2 website
<dregin> Will do. Cheers.
<Jacta> theadmin: almost done, and after that I should.. restart or?
<fidel> Jacta: restart the vm
<theadmin> Jacta: Well I guess so, you can simply restart X
<Jacta> its kinda slow right now, ill get back asap :)
<Jacta> and thanks
<avelldiroll> AxonetBE: the logs at the time of the freeze
<avelldiroll> AxonetBE: if you get nothing specific from the log, test your hardware (smart for the disk, memtest for the memory, lm-sensors for temperature)
<Mandalord> dregin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<dregin> thanks Mandalord !
<c0rnel> hello all
<dregin> theadmin: I couldn't find a result for v4l2 in google that was the site....
<dregin> Just a load of talk about using the v4l2 API
<theadmin> dregin: Hm yeah, I'm pretty sure I've seen it somewhere before though :/
<breebreebrannn> Anyone want to help me?
<satyanash> Okay, I have set the option to login automatically and remove the password for the only user on the system, I cannot set the password again now.! Help!
<theadmin> satyanash: sudo passwd username
<Mandalord> breebreebrannn: just ask:|
<satyanash> theadmin, my old password is failing.
<satyanash> theadmin, I tried that, cannot sudo.
<fidel> !ask > breebreebrannn
<ubottu> breebreebrannn, please see my private message
<breebreebrannn> Okay.
<theadmin> satyanash: D'oh. Boot into the recovery mode then
<Jacta> fidel / theadmin - still building the guest additions :)
<llutz_> satyanash: if you "removed" the password, there is no old-password. "passwd" as user
<theadmin> I thought passwd doesn't allow empty passwords :/ How can you "remove" one anyway
<satyanash> theadmin, ahh Thank you.
<satyanash> theadmin, using passwd without sudo did the trick
<theadmin> satyanash: Cool
<satyanash> theadmin, I used the GUI. It has a option to remove the password
<theadmin> satyanash: meh, bad idea
<llutz_> satyanash: stupid idea, because it breaks sudo (as you've seen)
<satyanash> Exactly!
<satyanash> The first time I use the GUI, it breaks sudo
<breebreebrannn> I had Ubuntu 11.10 installed alongside Windows 7. But then I was using EaseUS partition manager on Windows to make a new partition and the process froze halfway through so I had to reboot. Now Ubuntu isnt in my boot menu. I downloaded ext2explorer to see if my partition was sstill there but it cant find it. Is my partition gone or is it just corrupt?
<satyanash> I told it to login automatically without a password.
<Mandalord> breebreebrannn: omg reboot when partitioning
<breebreebrannn> I didnt want to but it was completely frozen so I had no other wway out.
<cvr> Does anyone know what the support for the AMD/ATI HD 76XXM cards are like? cannot find anything in my googling
<theadmin> !fglrx | cvr
<ubottu> cvr: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<illusion> !amd | cvr
<anonymous1> any GRUB masters in the house
<cvr> theadmin: I dont see anything regarding the 7600 cards on there
<Mandalord> breebreebrannn: do you have live cd/usb
<breebreebrannn> Yeah thats how I installed it. Live cd
<theadmin> cvr: I think fglrx has support for those. Not sure though.
<Mandalord> breebreebrannn: use gparted or sudo fdisk -l to find out
<theadmin> cvr: Try it. I mean, that's what livecd's are for ;)
<peetaur> anonymous1 that is a bad question. Nobody knows 100% of every topic, so you need to ask a specific question to find the few that know your sub-topic. (eg. dual booting? I know little; fixing boots with raid,lvm,etc. I am an expert)
<cvr> theadmin: I havent brought the laptop yet, just trying to see if it will work before I buy it
<theadmin> cvr: Oh... I see
<Mandalord> breebreebrannn: just try using gparted or sudo fdisk -l after booting with live cd
<anonymous1> ok, new to IRC protocol :]  didnt want to interrupt
<anonymous1> *Triple booting ubuntu12.4 backtrack5(r2?) and linux mint (12) booted up earlier and every grub entry sent me to "busybox"prompt. was finally able to load backtracks recovery mode.. attempted Reconfig Grub option this allowed me to reboot and start BT5 like normal. now when i boot i have no keyboard support..Bt5 loads as its my 1st grub entry. any ideas on how i can get my keyboard to work at grub again? edit grub? bypass it co
<anonymous1> also have a PartdMagic , puppy linux, and dsl live cd/usb... if that helps. alas, no ubuntu disc/iso
<lamaz> cvr, go to some store and ask if you can try it with the live cd, they allow it quite often
<anonymous1> *also , keyboard has always worked at grub in the past. it works at the bios and everywhere else excepr grub
<anonymous1> im looking at a few suspicious looking grub / boot files/cfgs right now...
<cvr> lamaz: hmmm might be worth a shot I guess if they want a sale they might be willing
<lamaz> cvr, if they know anything about computers it should be ok :)
<pikaro> hi! i'm working for an it magazine as a summer job, and i noticed we have an old test of ultamatix laying around, older than the various damning reviews by ubuntu devs. i thought i should probably include those, but i cannot find any definite info if the project is still alive, only one forums thread mentions it to be dead. does anybody know anything more specific?
<cvr> lamaz: haha, yeh well that might be the issue then..
<Cerrdor> pikaro: not I
<Dr_Willis> pikaro: check the distrowatch web site. if its not   been updated or mentioned in 6 Mo.. id consider it dead
<Jacta> theadmin it still looks like an old gnome - tookt "Gnome" in list (there was three) - can it be that update center overwritten to an older version - and can I check
<theadmin> Jacta: Do you have the gnome-shell package installed?
<anonymous1> my god.. grub is insufferable
<aelen_v> r_Willis: Thanks, the nomodeset helped. The bad resolution was there still there, but nouveau could now be removed (rmmod -f).
<peetaur> anonymous1: you're going to need an Ubuntu rescue CD... the server CDs have it; I assume the desktop one would too.  And this boot CD has a useful feature of dumping a GRUB analysis report to a pastebin after you boot: http://sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair/home/Home/
<Dr_Willis> aelen_v: theres a kernel option to blacklist nouveau so  it dosent load
<Jacta> theadmin it says "gnome-shell" is allready the newest version
<theadmin> Jacta: Hm... Odd. I'm not sure then.
<anonymous1> thanks peetaur
<Dr_Willis> Anom01y:  theres a grub-repair cd mentioned at the 1fixgrub wiki pages also  that has some nice grub fixing tools also
<Dr_Willis> the !fixgrub wiki  page url i mean.
<anonymous1> excellent  the smaller the iso the better :]
<pikaro> dr_willis: it's a repository and a software manager, not a distro. and there are very few packages tracked by distrowatch.
<aelen_v> How to scale my desktop size, so that it won't "bleed" edges out of sight. Using a crappy LG TV as a display.
<theadmin> Jacta: It loads the GNOME Fallback session in your case (which happens when it can't load the standard Shell for some reason, or when you pick it from the list)
<Dr_Willis> pikaro:  totally never heard of it then.
<Jacta> theadmin -> http://screenshotuploader.com/i/01/qcQvXQTBH.jpg
<Jacta> hrm, damn!
<theadmin> Jacta: Well, try to pick the "other" GNOME from the list then
<theadmin> What can I say %)
<gribouille> how can I know if a given package is available on 12.04 (I'm using 11.10 right now)?
<Jacta> gnome - gnome classic - gnome classics (no effects)
<Cerrdor> gribouille: sudo apt-cache search <package name>
<Jacta> just tried the classic, looks 100% as the other :]
<llutz_> gribouille: check packages.ubuntu.com   or use the !info packagename factoid here
<gribouille> !info perl
<ubottu> perl (source: perl): Larry Wall's Practical Extraction and Report Language. In component main, is optional. Version 5.14.2-6ubuntu2 (precise), package size 3590 kB, installed size 11259 kB
<theadmin> gribouille: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<pikaro> !info ultamatix
<ubottu> Package ultamatix does not exist in precise
<pikaro> hm ok, dead then ^^
<avelldiroll> pikaro: if I remember well ultimatix was a successor of automatix, before ubuntu-tweak appeared ... and as far as i remember it was (like the other two) more of a problem than a solution
<pikaro> exactly, avelldiroll
<pooltable>  gb but i not sure if it is even working some gave to me about a year ago???
<kai> hi folks
<pooltable> hard dive
<Dr_Willis> automatix - *shudder* *horrors*
<cvr> Jacta: do you have 3d enabled in your VM?
<pooltable> also i do not see my use hard drive ???
<kai> I'm trying to get a backtrace from a crashing program, but installing the respective -dbg package didn't change anything, gdb still claims that it can't find debug symbols.. any idea how to fix this?
<Jacta> was just out to check, cvr, it was not .. :) - Trying to enable and fire up again
<pikaro> ok, i'll just mention it a quasi-dead. thanks for helping! bye
<Dr_Willis> id say its a definatly dead.. ;)
<avelldiroll> Dr_Willis: and in that specific case, death might a good thing
<Dr_Willis> yep.
<pooltable> how to add a hard drive ?
<Dr_Willis> pooltable: plug it in.. power on...
<anonymous1> :]
<Dr_Willis> vague questions... get vague answers. ;)
<pooltable>  gb ?
<cvr> pooltable: tb
<pooltable> i do not see it
<avelldiroll> pooltable: and if needed create a partition tables and partions with gparted (or some other tool if you prefer)
<pooltable> tb/
<Dr_Willis> try mounting it by haand if its not auto mounting. Its possible its got some filesystem errors that need checked.
<Dr_Willis> of course if its brand new.. it needs to  be partioned and formated..
<pooltable> dr willis how to mount it?
<gr33n7007h> how can i play .mov files in linux or convert them somehow?
<anonymous1> gparted > mount "your hdd"
<anonymous1> or disk utility
<avelldiroll> pooltable: the real question here is: is there already some data on the disk or not ? in short, give some context to your problem
<Mandalord> pooltable did you format it?
<Dr_Willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<pooltable> avelldiroll manalord i do not know just found it had it years ago
<anonymous1> gr33n7007h i use a app called transarmageddon for quick converting
<Dr_Willis> gr33n7007h:  vlc can play .mov files i  belive. i imagine most of the other video players can also
<gr33n7007h> Dr_Willis, tried vlc and mplayer both wont play ;{
<Dr_Willis> gr33n7007h: arista, winff, and other apps can reendode videos
<Mandalord> pooltable: plug it in, power on and type sudo fdisk -l in terminal
<Dr_Willis> gr33n7007h:  where did the file come from?
<sacarlson> gr33n7007h: you might need to add some codecs with sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<gr33n7007h> anonymous1, is transarmageddon in repos
<avelldiroll> pooltable: so get some information about it before trying anything ... plug it in and launch "fdisk -l" in a terminal
<Dr_Willis> gr33n7007h:  try running vlc from terminal, play the .mov look for error messages
<avelldiroll> arf too late
<gr33n7007h> sacarlson, thanks
<anonymous1> gr33n7007h it should be.. ubuntu 12.04
<gr33n7007h> [mov,mp4,m4a,3gp,3g2,mj2 @ 0x9e4abf0]moov atom not found
<anonymous1> gr33n7007th are you using synaptic or what
<pooltable> manalord and avelldiroll fdisk -1 not found
<gr33n7007h> yes
<avelldiroll> pooltable: -l not -1
<Dr_Willis> pooltable:  its a l as in list..
<gr33n7007h> I'm on ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS
<pooltable> ok
<anonymous1> oops sorry :] sacarlson suggested restricted xtras already
<gr33n7007h> downloading them now
<Mandalord> pooltable sudo fdisk -l (the lower case of L)
<pooltable> ok how  to read it?
<gr33n7007h> still no luck with restricted extras
<anonymous1> does dual bootin bt5 and ubuntu12.4 even make sense? lol
<Mandalord> post on http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and give us the link
<avelldiroll> pooltable: pastebin it and tell how your other harddrives are partitionned
<sacarlson> anonymous1: that only adds to the posibility that it's a good idea
<avelldiroll> !pastebin | echo pooltable
<ubottu> echo pooltable: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Jacta> cvr / theadmin seems like I got it to work now \0/ thaaaanks
<anonymous1> sacarlson hahaha
<theadmin> !yay | Jacta
<ubottu> Jacta: Glad you made it! :-)
<gr33n7007h> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1050569/
<Jacta> theadmin - do you use it , or ?
<gr33n7007h> same with vlc aswell
<theadmin> Jacta: Use what?
<gr33n7007h> can linux use quicktime player
<Jacta> theadmin gnome3
<theadmin> Jacta: No, I use Xfce
<Dr_Willis> gr33n7007h: ive definatly played .mov in linux befor withoutneeding quicktime
<theadmin> gr33n7007h: Unlikely, but I think other players can handle its formats
<cvr> Jacta: one of my machines runs gnome shell, but it gets annoying pretty quickly
<Dr_Willis> gr33n7007h:  is this some video/movie you bought? ir could have DRM.
<Jacta> cvr what do you prefer then?
<gr33n7007h> from my iphone
<anonymous1> ah ha
<Dr_Willis> a recording? or what exactly:
<cvr> Jacta: my main desktop runs xfce 4.10, closest thing i've found to what im looking for
<gr33n7007h> me on trampoline
<gr33n7007h> bout 2 mins long
<anonymous1> lmao  oh man
<Dr_Willis> post it... ;)
<gr33n7007h> lol
<Jacta> have to try that cvr :)
<gr33n7007h> I though vlc would play them straight out
<bkerensa_> !offtopic | gr33n7007h
<ubottu> gr33n7007h: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> see what  'file whater.mov' says about it...
<schnuffle> Jacta:  cinamon is really ice as it uses gnome3 but is usable like a normal desktopmy favorite
<schnuffle> nice
<gr33n7007h> Yeah will do
<cvr> Jacta: its very customisable don't think your stuck with the default desktop you get when you boot if it doesnt suit
<gr33n7007h> IMG_0095.MOV: ISO Media, Apple QuickTime movie
<Jacta> schnuffle ill try that too
<Jacta> cvr great! and I have an expert in you :P
<gr33n7007h> can sox convert
<schnuffle> Jacta: maybe one drawback itslinuxmint which is another distro based on ubuntu
<pooltable> this is what i see http://paste.ubuntu.com/1050573/
<Iszak> I'm trying to mount a device /dev/cdrom to /mnt/iso with options map=off and check=relaxed, is this the correct way to do it "mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/iso -o map=off,check=relaxed"
<cvr> Cinamon is alright, I just found the shell isnt as stable as it could be
<Jacta> tried the 'zorin thingie?
<schnuffle> cvr: no problems up to now
<Mandalord> pooltable, paste all the thing on terminal after using sudo fdisk -l
<Dr_Willis> gr33n7007h:  sox is for sounds. winff is easy to use.
<gr33n7007h> is that in repos
<Jacta> http://www.noobslab.com/2012/06/zorin-os-6-is-released-based-on-ubuntu.html that one
<schnuffle> gr33n7007h: ave you libquicktime2 installed?
<pooltable> i did look irc://freenode/avelldiroll,isnick
<Dr_Willis> yes.. time to learn the search feature..  ;)
<Mandalord> pooltable: use Ctrl+Insert instead of Ctrl+C
<gr33n7007h> schnuffle, 1 sec i'll check
<pooltable> this is what i see http://paste.ubuntu.com/1050573/
<gr33n7007h> no
<sacarlson> gr33n7007h: might try some of these test video find out if your codecs are installed and working http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1425
<schnuffle> gr33n7007h: install it and recheck if mplayer can play it
<Dr_Willis> wonder if he needs the goodl old medibuntu w32codecs ;)
<avelldiroll> pooltable: please pastebin the full output of fdisk -l, not only the part you think is relevant
<Jacta> cvr - do I need the compiz something?
<gr33n7007h> schnuffle, will do then try with mplayer
<pooltable> ok
<gr33n7007h> sacarlson,
<gr33n7007h> thanks
<cvr> Jacta: for gnome shell? no
<Jacta> cvr for xfce :)
<Mandalord> pooltable: i says paste all the thing, since i cannot get any useful information
<pooltable> ok
<Jacta> cvr "After you install/upgraded XFCE you might want to get Compiz/Emerald working on it"
<schnuffle> gr33n7007h: and install the w32codecs as well
<gr33n7007h> schnuffle, on it sir
<cvr> Jacta: you'd like to have compiz? xfce has its own compositing window manager
<Jacta> cvr: not really sure what it is and do :/
<schnuffle> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<gr33n7007h> vlc definently plays avi's, right?
<pooltable_> here http://paste.ubuntu.com/1050585/
<schnuffle> gr33n7007h: avi is a conainer and can hold different codecs
<Dr_Willis> gr33n7007h:  its all about the codec in the file.  not its extension
<bkerensa_> gr33n7007h: if you have the appropriate codecs
<Dr_Willis> ive found very few things vlc cant play
<Jacta> I dont need that, atlest not for now :D
<schnuffle> Dr_Willis: +1
<cvr> Jacta: I wouldn't really worry about it too much at this stage
<gr33n7007h> lets try now then
<avelldiroll> pooltable: so fdisk only sees your actuel disk ... or you sure you plugged a second one ?
<Jacta> cvr just changed from windows(all my life) to at work to have 12.04 only
<Dr_Willis> only 2 things i can think of that vlc couldent play. DRM protected  videos.. and those malware-virus-porn-auto-downloading-codec-things from a few years past.
<pooltable> yes sata
<cvr> Jacta: you can get the built in from settings->window manager tweaks->compositor and enable that
<avelldiroll> pooltable: check /var/log/syslog for disk errors during the init
<Mandalord> .pooltable: check that the device is plugged in and some sign of electricity
<cvr> Jacta: your work uses 12.04?
<avelldiroll> pooltable: it is time to consider that your disk might be unusable
<Jacta> cvr my workspaces do, the other guy using a mac, but they cant afford it to me
<vampirnata> is the only difference between xubuntu, kubuntu, and ubuntu that they use different desktop environments?
<pooltable> avelldiroll should it be quite?
<Dr_Willis> vampirnata:  basically yes
<abys> I'm running on ubuntu 12.04 usb live and I try to access the casper-rw partition I've created but I can't mount it. If I mounted from a xubuntu live usb it works... what is wrong? Thx
<vampirnata> Dr_Willis: basically? is there something else?
<Dr_Willis> vampirnata:  dont forget lubuntu
<cvr> Jacta: looks like you might have won out there :)
<vampirnata> Dr_Willis: lubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> vampirnata:  i think lubuntu uses a different default kernel.
<pooltable> avelldiroll what was that soft ware g some thing for hadr
<pooltable> hard drive
<Dr_Willis> since its for low end  machines
<schnuffle> vampirnata: LXDE as dektop env
<vampirnata> ahh i see
<Jacta> cvr mostly right now I'm suffering due old habbits
<Dr_Willis> then theres edubuntu, with educational apps insgtalled by default
<DieSel> Ïðèâåò âñåì
<sacarlson> abys: maybe you can't mount from a partition that's already mounted?
<Jacta> cvr "use dafault panel" or "empty panel" at startup
<vampirnata> there's a bit too many distros out at the moment :/
<DieSel> Çäåñü ðóññêèå åñòü?
<Dr_Willis> vampirnata:  not reall
<Dr_Willis> really
<angs> is it possible to have virus in ubuntu?
<cvr> Jacta: default to start with, you can customise panels how u want and how many later
<schnuffle> vampirnata:  i like to ave the choice
<gr33n7007h> sorry it does play .mov just not that paticular one, weird why would tht be?
<avelldiroll> vampirnata: nope, more choice is always the best option
<Dr_Willis> angs:  not that ive ever seen in the real word.. theres always a posibillity
<DJones> Çäåñü ðóññêèå åñòü?
<h1ghte3h> :)
<DJones> Ugh
<pooltable> got it gparted
<abys> sacarlson : what do you mean? is this partition mount in the background and you can't access it through the folders?
<chu> angs: Possible? Yes. Plausible? Not likely.
<Dr_Willis> gr33n7007h:  Drm protection perhaps
<sacarlson> abys: it wouldn't boot if it didn't already mount
<gr33n7007h> is that what you think it is, is their anyway round that possibly?
<Dr_Willis> gr33n7007h:  fire up winff and see if it can convert it
<sacarlson> abys: am I wrong I think you see it at root /
<gr33n7007h> Dr_Willis, Will try now actually thanks man
<DieSel> Here is a Russian?
<DJones> !ru | DieSel
<ubottu> DieSel: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Dr_Willis> gr33n7007h:  other  posibility - its using some newer codec/thing that your older system cant handle
<gr33n7007h> possibly yeah
<abys> sacarlson: I don't think so because when I try to install stuff on the system, I'm running out of space, even If I created a bigger casper partition
<DieSel> îê ïàñèá
<DieSel> #ubuntu-ru Cannot join channel (+b) - you are banned  :(
<abys> sacarlson: That's the reason why I want to use casper partition. But when I click on it i've got:  could not find /cow, please check the spelling and try again
<gr33n7007h> Dr_Willis, thats the only video took when jailbroke do you think that as something to do with it!
<sacarlson> abys: running out of mem space?  as I think it creates a ramdisk and puts casper stuf in that
<gr33n7007h> gonna try convert anyways
<tdhz77> My desktop is wired to the router, but when I try and stream big buck bunny 720p I get buffering every 10 seconds. Any ideas to why?
<sacarlson> abys: I must be wrong then,  I haven't played with it in too long
<TheRedMood> I'm on my knees here
<TheRedMood> I need help to boot into the powermac g4
<abys> sacarlson: I think the system is locked in a separated partition with fat32 limitation
<TheRedMood> bios
<TheRedMood> so i can set the boot priority of cd higher than the hardisjk
<TheRedMood> The arch linux guys just told me to
<TheRedMood> RTFM
<Dr_Willis> a powerpc mac?
<TheRedMood> So im coming to you guys
<Jacta> cvr do you have a screenshot of your current setup? :)
<Jacta> I'm not really sure wahts possible and not
<ActionParsnip> TheRedMood: read the screen as the BIOS loads, you will be offered to enter setup. F2 and DEL are common
<tdhz77> Does a 100 MBPS ethernet good enough to stream out a 720p movie?
<ActionParsnip> tdhz77: should be ok
<TheRedMood> tried it
<sacarlson> abys: well they make dvd install iso and they must be the same format and can be like 4gig
<schnuffle> TheRedMood: press the c key while booting
<TheRedMood> I've also googled it but it seemd
<TheRedMood> Tried it
<Dr_Willis> there is a #mac and #apple challen i belive
<tdhz77> actionparsnip, If I'm getting lag. What could be some other factors? My ubuntu server is a pretty old computer.
<ActionParsnip> TheRedMood: is this on a Mac system?
<gr33n7007h> tdhz77, thats more than enough
<abys> sacarlson: yes, but iso is not fat32
<ActionParsnip> tdhz77: what are you sharing the folder with?
<tdhz77> samba to xbmc
<schnuffle> TheRedMood: tried what?
<sacarlson> abys: you playing with the squashfs file?
<szal> ActionParsnip: [11:46:15] <TheRedMood> I need help to boot into the powermac g4
<ActionParsnip> tdhz77: you can set different samba settings to improve throughput, I'd try it as stock first
<tdhz77> My ubuntu desktop to my ubuntu laptop (wireless)
<abys> sacarlson: nop. The casper partition is just an ext2 partition created in the usb stick
<tdhz77> Could the router affect performance? It's a 2wire router. :(
<szal> tdhz77: there you have it -> wireless, that's the bottleneck
<abys> sacarlson : I've created it with gparted and is empty, so there is no system in it.
<TheRedMood> yes
<tdhz77> szal ok, thank you.
<TheRedMood> But someone stupid
<TheRedMood> tried to clone the filesystem
<sacarlson> abys: if your not playing with the squashfs file yet then you need to read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<TheRedMood> and only got some parts of it seems
<TheRedMood> It loads up
<TheRedMood> but only to the terminal
<FloodBot1> TheRedMood: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TheRedMood> when i try the diffrent commands
<TheRedMood> it gives me errors
<TheRedMood> dbus and so on
<ActionParsnip> TheProvider: please can you not use ENTER as punctuation...
<sacarlson> abys: most of the stuf that's in your live cd are in that squashfs
<TheProvider> o_O
<TheProvider> sorry?
<abys> sacarlson: cool, looks interesting
<Dr_Willis> heh..
<chu> TheProvider: Don't worry, it wasn't directed at you
<tdhz77> I'm trying to stream a bluray from the drive. :) I love ubuntu.
<TheProvider> lol aright
<ActionParsnip> TheProvider: quit hitting ENTER so much, you can type very VERY longh lines as I am showing you now. Try typing a lot of text, then hit enter
<nibbler_> what happened to iputils-clockdiff in ubuntu? i can't find the package in 10.4 lts :/
<Dr_Willis> tdhz77:  may be worth it to reencode the movie to somthing a little more suited for whatevggers playing it.
<DJones> ActionParsnip: You were talking to TheRedMood who the bot kicked from the channel
<MonkeyDust> ActionParsnip  theredmood has already left
<TheProvider> im guess that wasnt for me either.
<TheProvider> brb
<schnuffle> ActionParsnip: you are wrong it was TheRedMoon
<ActionParsnip> nibbler_: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/iputils
<Dr_Willis> so many lines.. it lagged everyone
<ActionParsnip> schnuffle: gah
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: d'oh
<schnuffle> :)
<dwakar> i can't use mouse wheel to scroll in ubuntu 12.04 , does uninstalling overlay scrollbars solve the problem?
<nibbler_> thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> nibbler_: you can grab the deb there if you want, obviously get the right arch for your Ubuntu install
<tdhz77> dr_willis is ffmpeg the best to transcode it? Is it possible to transcode on the fly?
<ActionParsnip> !info iputils-clockdiff lucid
<ubottu> Package iputils-clockdiff does not exist in lucid
<Dr_Willis> tdhz77:  you could try the various upnp servers. like Plex, ushare,, or others.  I know plex can transcode on the fly. others may  be able to also
<tdhz77> dr_willis you have so many answers. Where can I send you money?
<Womkes> When I input the following command I get a segfault on the server
<Dr_Willis> donate to teh local animal shelter..  its The PuppyLeft License.. :)
<Womkes> mysqld --version | grep -oE '([0-9]+\.[0-9]+\.[0-9]+.* )'
<Womkes> also when i try to nano -w a file it segfaults
<Womkes> any idea how I can troubleshoot this/
<Dr_Willis> 'NoPuppyLeftBehind' License
<Womkes> seems something more sinister going on
<tdhz77> Dr_willis :) lol Will do.
<ActionParsnip> Womkes: if you run it as another user, is it ok?
<sacarlson> Womkes: how did you install mysqld?
<sacarlson> Womkes: sounds more like hardware posiblly
<Womkes> No idea, it is one of the many virtual machines in my company, I am tasked with making an inventory of all the hosting services on all servers in our network
<Womkes> I use this command to get the mysqld version
<Womkes> mysqld --version | grep -oE '([0-9]+\.[0-9]+\.[0-9]+.* )' | cut -d\  -f 1
<aussie> hi all im having trouble with my compiz settings on ubuntu 12.04
<aussie> help?
<Womkes> but somehow this causes a segfault on this server
<Dr_Willis> aussie:  details would help..
<Womkes> only one giving me this problem
<Womkes> I think something is broken, when I try to random make a file using nano
<Womkes> like nano -w test
<Womkes> it segfauls
<Womkes> but touch test works
<Womkes> and editting in vim also works
<Womkes> very strang behaviour
<schnuffle> Womkes: please one line or you'll get kicked by the bot
<MonkeyDust> aussie  start with a question
<aussie> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<aussie> I typed that in
<schnuffle> Womkes: whattype of virtualization?
<aussie> when I was initially having trouble with the compiz settings
<MonkeyDust> aussie  that's to reset to defaults
<Womkes> All the servers are xen based
<aussie> the forum did say use it at your own risk
<dwakar> does  uninstalling overlay scrollbars solve the problem?
<dwakar> does  uninstalling overlay scrollbars solve the problem?
<aussie> well ever since then i havent been able to use my previous settings on compiz
<dwakar> does  uninstalling overlay scrollbars solve the problem?
<Womkes> I am running a script which rsyncs another script to a server, runs it, outputs an XML file which all the inventory data and that XML file is parsed by PHP which puts all the xen clients in a database with some meta information like mysql version, php version etc
<aussie> btw how do I privately talk to one person?
<MonkeyDust> aussie  try MyUnity, it's in the repos, you can easily install it
<schnuffle> dwakar: stoprepeating yourself
<ActionParsnip> aussie: you can use:   /msg name text
<Dr_Willis> dwakar: try it and see if  it does?
<Womkes> You know what, screw it, I think I'll just put this server on the skip list and let system administration deal with it :P I am a developer.
<Womkes> But they are so slow, so I was hoping to fix this myself
<dwakar> i can't use mouse wheel to scroll in firefox in 12.04 LTS, will uninstalling overlay scrollbars help?
<dwakar> dr_willis ok
<aussie> Hmm installed it, not sure what to do with it
<sacarlson> Womkes: ya doesn't sound like your responsibility,  but might md5sum like nano or mysqld  and see if they are corupted
<yoski> I have broadcom bcm4312. ifconfig only shows lo and eth0. Wifi was working but now not. please help.
<aussie> Apparently im in 2D mode
<aussie> I will logout and be back
<yoski> help with wifi please anyone.
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | yoski
<ubottu> yoski: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Womkes> sacarlson, managed to get hold of one of our sys admins, he's coming to my desk in a couple of minutes :)
<Womkes> I'll show him the issue and let him work out a solution
<sacarlson> Womkes: cool
<Womkes> thanks anyway :)
 * Dr_Willis bets it works for him....
<Dr_Willis> 'i dont see any mrpblem'
<manzamanna> hello, I need to set up some NAT rules and I feel ufw not usable. Is there an "official guide" to switch to classic the iptables?
<Dr_Willis> 'switch to classic' ?
<Dr_Willis> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<manzamanna> thanks ubottu
<decci_> I am trying to install squid
<decci_> on Ubuntu
<Dave-Maydew> I have a quick, possibly simple question
<decci_> I want to test when I run yahoo.com it shudnt open and restridt on the server itself..
<chu> Dave-Maydew: Sure, ask away.
<Dr_Willis> !squid
<ubottu> squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<kodo_> has anyone installed eclipse on ubuntu 11.10 with sdk tools for android programming?
<Dave-Maydew> I have a Sony VGC-V2M which is a all-in-one media PC with the GeForce FX5700 in, and it runs smooth with 10.04LTS but I have issues with 12.04 with the 173 driver, has this been fixed?
<ActionParsnip> Dave-Maydew: what is the issue?
<Dave-Maydew> grey screen with a cut out where unity should be and not able to display anything
<Dave-Maydew> does the latest driver fix this issue?
<decci_> Anyone who have experience with squid
<ActionParsnip> Dave-Maydew: tried Unity2D?
<ActionParsnip> decci_: could try in #squid
<Dave-Maydew> As it's a all in one PC the GPU is on the motherboard
<Dave-Maydew> If the issue with the 173 driver has been fixed, I'll install Ubuntu 12.04LTS today
<sacarlson> decci_: I've never used squid for redirection,  I have used bind9 and iptables to do the same but I guess it can be done with squid also
<ActionParsnip> Dave-Maydew: could try it in live CD to test
<Dave-Maydew> I did, but the grey screen
<Dave-Maydew> the driver shipped with the live CD has issues
<Dr_Willis> thats the nouveu driver
<Dave-Maydew> is it??
<Dr_Willis> nvidia driver must be installed seperatly
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Dave-Maydew> I know I'm not the only one that has this issue
<sacarlson> decci_: seems to be docs for squid to do redirection http://www.shorewall.net/Shorewall_Squid_Usage.html
<ActionParsnip> Dave-Maydew: try the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<Dave-Maydew> OK I shall try it, I may even dual boot 12.04 and 10.04 till I've fixed it
<Dave-Maydew> Have been running Ubuntu since moving from the darkside totally since 2009
<Dave-Maydew> and
<Dave-Maydew> I don't want to go back
<Dave-Maydew> cheers, and i'll give it a try and will dual boot this machine
<bilel> hi, I'm trying to add myself to www-data group, I'm doing sudo usermod -aG www-data bilel , but then when I type 'groups' I don't see www-data in the list, why?
<ferni> newgrp www-data or logout / back in again
<ejcweb> Hi. I've got an external USB hard drive (500GB) which seems to have become corrupted somehow - it shows just a few random file names. Can anyone advise me as to the best route to proceed? (I remember using some recovery software once before when something like this happened to my USB memory stick)
<Mandalord> ejcweb: virus maybe?
<balou_fr> @ejcweb: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec
<ActionParsnip> ejcweb: when you want to detatch the device, do you just yank it out or do you safetly remove the device, then unplug?
<sacarlson> ejcweb: I gues fsck /dev/sdXX  when it's not mounted
<Jacta> anyone managed to get skype inside empathy? Saw a thread about it with a "fix"
<ejcweb> Mandalord, ActionParsnip: Not 100% sure, since it's been given to me by a friend. Just trying to work out what I can do for him.
<ejcweb> My guess is that the data is all there somewhere.
<bilel> ferni: ok I've done this, but I also made sudo newgrp by mistake, should I revert this or it doesn't matter?
<bilel> sudo newgrp www-data
<balou_fr> @ejcweb - give a try to that tool - pretty good at recovering stuff, including lost partitions, files, etc.
<Jacta> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/970885 that one
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 970885 in pidgin-skype (Ubuntu) "Empathy 3.4 and pidgin-skype" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Jacta> is there a way that someone have builded or compiled that allready? im all new :/
<ActionParsnip> ejcweb: what file system is it using?
<ActionParsnip> ejcweb: NTFS? FAT32? Ext2/3/4 ??
<ejcweb> ActionParsnip: It says msdos under properties. How do I check?
<Mandalord> ejcweb: sudo fdisk -l
<bipul> Mandalord: it will shows the Disk space
<Jacta> gueess its the same as skypeforpidgin - skype4empathy - anyone into that?
<Mandalord> bipul: we still know the file system right?
<bipul> Mandalord:  Yes i know the File system
<ejcweb> ActionParsnip: 'W95 FAT32 (LBA)'
<bipul> ejcweb:  what you doing Exactly ?
<ejcweb> bipul: Trying to work out if the data on the disk (lots of photographs) is recoverable.
<pappijo> some applications can create pushbuttons with icons also in themes without button icons. How can I achieve that?
<balou_fr> @ejcweb - no kidding - have a look at photoRec, the link I gave you before - it s a simple tool that will recover any file still on the disk, even if erased or "loast
<balou_fr> just beware not to use that disk anymore so your disk sectors don't get overwritten
<ActionParsnip> ejcweb: oh jeez
<ActionParsnip> ejcweb: I suggest you fsck the partition, may help
<ejcweb> balou_fr: Will check that out.
<ejcweb> ActionParsnip: What does fsck do exactly?
<ActionParsnip> ejcweb: its like chkdsk in windows
<balou_fr> fsck : filesystem check
<balou_fr> might repair some of the filesystem but not recoer files
<ejcweb> ActionParsnip: If the drive shows up as /media/HD-CUE2 then I can just fsck /media/HD-CUE2?
<geirha> ejcweb: No, the filesystem must be unmounted
<ubo0> just installed 12.04 64-bit, now trying to install google-chrome-stable, dpkg is saying I have unmet dependencies for libnss3-1d and libxss1. libnss3 is already installed, libnss3-1d is not available, libxss1 is not available. Anyone have any clue how to get chrome installed? googling did not help
<ActionParsnip> ejcweb: you need to unmount the partition first
<ejcweb> geirha: Ah yes, I see.
<ActionParsnip> ubo0: then run:  sudo apt-get -f install
<deepspeed> How do I disable the login prompt on boot in lucid?
<bilel> I have a folder owned by www-data, I'm in www-data group and permissions are 770 so I can create files in that folder, but when I do so, the files belongs to me, www-data isn't in my group so he can't edit it, is tehre a way to put www-data as group owner automatically when I create a file in this folder?
<liannamianna> baseball bat
<ubo0> ActionParsnip: despite not having libxss1?
<deepspeed> lol
<ActionParsnip> deepspeed: do you want autologin?
<deepspeed> yes
<ActionParsnip> ubo0: it should satisfy deps
<deepspeed> I want to also do away with the keyring thing that I have to use to get online, too, ActionParsnip.
<ActionParsnip> deepspeed: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoLogin
<geirha> bilel: give the directory mode 2770
<ActionParsnip> deepspeed: set a blank keyring pasword and you won't get bothered for a password
<geirha> bilel: See http://mywiki.wooledge.org/Permissions
<ActionParsnip> ubo0: make sure you are fully updated too
<deepspeed> ActionParsnip, thanks a lot.
<ejcweb> ActionParsnip: fsck says 'Bad short file name (\031\000\000\000B \000I.\000n\000).', and gives options to drop file, rename etc. What is this doing/what should I do?
<ejcweb> Maybe cancel and try PhotoRec?
<bilel> geirha: ok I'm checking ;)
<balou_fr> @ejcweb - yes
<balou_fr> if you do so it will overwrite your disk
<ejcweb> balou_fr: You mean, if I continue?
<balou_fr> just make sure you have some space somewhere on another disk where to copy the recovered files
<balou_fr> no stop
<deepspeed> ActionParsnip, that link you gave me is why I asked here, lol.  I'm using enlightenment, and don't have a 'system' tab on my taskbar.  Do you know how to get to the menu in enlightenment?
<balou_fr> yes :) if you continue :)
<zimbres> hi, what is the status of ubuntu on android? I cannot find if it is already available
<Anomie21> What is daisy.ubuntu.com ?
<ejcweb> balou_fr: Can PhotoRec scan for files without restoring them first? I don't currently have a 500GB disk spare, but it would be good to check if it can find any files.
<balou_fr> apt-get install testdisk
<deepspeed> ActionParsnip, nvm, I found it.  Thanks.
<balou_fr> mmh I don t recall exactly, I think it first scan the disk and then ask if you want to recover them
<ejcweb> Also, is it safe to Ctrl-C out of fsck at the point where it is asking me what to do?
<inertial> ejcweb: what is it asking you to do?
<balou_fr> yes - no data will have been changed on the disk at that point
<bilel> geirha: I don't really get what you mean by directory mode? in the doc they talk about mask? is it this?
<geirha> bilel: changing umask will allow you to create files with write-permission for group by default, but it's the last part of that page I intended; what setgid on a directory means.
<geirha> bilel: umask may not be sufficient for your case though, you may want to enable acl on that filesystem and set a default acl on that dir
<ActionParsnip> ejcweb: Fat32 isn't very robust. I suggest you chkdsk in Windows
<ejcweb> ActionParsnip: With the hope that chkdsk might do what?
<bilel> geirha: I'm currently looking at the setgid part, for the umask I will put 007, so when www-data user creates a file, I'll be able to write and edit, but it won't work if I create a file myself, so I need to take a look at acl for that? not setgid?
<ActionParsnip> ejcweb: repair the file system. Sounds like it's not being used correctly (afe removal in the OS before pysical removal)
<kodo_> anyone can help me with the installation of Java JDK 7.x?
<ejcweb> ActionParsnip: Ok. I will reboot into windows and try chkdsk, and if that doesn't do the trick, give PhotoRec a try.
<ActionParsnip> kodo_: do you mean for a browser plugin?
<ejcweb> Thanks for your advice :)
<schnuffle> kodo_: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<ActionParsnip> ejcweb: tell your buddy to get a backup in place
<Mandalord> ejcweb chkdsk /r
<geirha> bilel: If you set umask before creating the file it will give the file the "right" mode. The setgid will help with the group ownership.
<kodo_> no i need it for set Eclipse to android programming
<ActionParsnip> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<kodo_> i'm on ubuntu 11.10 at the moment
<ActionParsnip> kodo_: schnuffle's guide looks decent :)
<ejcweb> Mandalord: That's the command I should run, right? Does that go through all disks?
<kodo_> thanks
<schnuffle> kodo_: at least it uses alternatives to set it up correclty :)
<balou_fr> personally I d still run photoRec first before u make any change on the disk, then run chkdsk to repsir the filesystem ...
<balou_fr> if you repair first, then you alter the disk and reduce the chance to get more data
<kodo_> ok let me try then ;-)
<ejcweb> balou_fr: So photoRec doesn't modify the disk at all?
<balou_fr> no
<ejcweb> That sounds like a safe approach I guess.
<balou_fr> it recover files, write them on another disk of your choice
<bilel> geirha: great so it looks good for me, I will also enable the setgid and it should be ok,
<balou_fr> if you check at its manual they even recommend to do a dd of the disk to another file so you have the exact bytes of your disk
<balou_fr> but dd 500GB I don t really see that coming in the next 10 min :D
<bilel> geirha: I've just found out 'chmod 2555' to enable the setgid , that's what you were telling me at the beginning with change the usermod, now I understand ;) thanks
<geirha> bilel: you probably mean 2775 or 2770
<CreazioN> I'm in Xfce right now, is there a way to keep all "window buttons" on the same line - as it is right now it only shows from current desktop window
<CreazioN> does it make sense what I wrote? Otherwise tell me
<balou_fr> you can try first on a small disk / usb key to have an idea of the results, you ll be amazed how much data you had removed you can still recover
<bilel> geirha: yes I've just copy pasted, I'll use 2770
<ActionParsnip> CreazioN: do you mean close, minimize, maximize etc?
<ejcweb> balou_fr: dd would just do a byte-for-byte copy, right?
<balou_fr> yup
<ejcweb> But since photorec won't change the disk this isn't totally necessary?
<vampirnata> ejcweb: do you have a windows machine handy?
<ejcweb> vampirnata: Yes (dual-boot).
<CreazioN> AceFace, ive made a panel with "window buttons" - when chaging desktop it only shows active desktops windows
<vampirnata> I recently deleted a whole disk of music accidently and Recurva undeleted it all
<vampirnata> it's free and for windows. (from the makers of ccleaner)
<auronandace> CreazioN: check the preferences, you can set it to all workspaces
<rodent> anyone good with UFW?? i'm trying to preconfigure UFW before I enable it, but it doesn't seem to take, I'm working remotely, I for sure have user.rules set with 22 open and other ports, but when I enable UFW, it blocks everything as if it was still default... anyone have any suggestions??
<ejcweb> vampirnata: Ok. Maybe I'll give that a try later.
<vampirnata> it allows you to redirect the undelete to another drive (actually recommends it)
<CreazioN> auronandace, thanks - that was really embarrassing :)
<auronandace> CreazioN: no worries, xfce is my favourite
<Norwegian> Does linux have any decent rss readers?
<CreazioN> auronandace, do you by any luck have a screenshot of your setup, I would really much like to see such
<szal> Norwegian: akregator (from what I hear; don't use it myself)
<avelldiroll> Norwegian: plenty, but that depends how you define "decent", i.e. you need to explain what features you seek
<bilel> geirha: there is something I don't understand, when I create a new file it's www-data as owner group it's ok, but the others have read access, but the umask I have set is 007, shouldn't it be no permission at all for others?
<auronandace> CreazioN: not at the mo, i'm on unity here (not as bad as i thought it would be)
<ActionParsnip> Norwegian: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/list-of-rss-readers-available-in-ubuntu.html
<Norwegian> Something like netnewswire or reeder on mac.
<balou_fr> ejcweb: it s always a safety precaution (not mandatory though), especially if your disk is slowly dying and you are not sure how long it will last
<ejcweb> balou_fr: Ok.
<avelldiroll> Norwegian: i am using newsbeuter ... which suits my needs as i want an rss client in the command line ... but there is rssowl, liferea, akregator
<ActionParsnip> Norwegian: I use feedindicator as it siin the tray :)
<blackshirt> nothing wrong
<ejcweb> I suspect I don't have enough 500GB drives free to manage this copy, plus another one to recover to.
<balou_fr> probably overkill in this case, it was more of a general advice :)
<geirha> bilel: umask only applies to the shell you run it in, and all child processes spawned from there. If you ran umask 007 in a terminal, then created a file with gedit that was not started from that same terminal, gedit will have the default umaks
<geirha> bilel: That's why I said umask may not be sufficient for your case.
<avelldiroll> Norwegian: i don't know this 'netnewswire', so you should explain why you find it better than others ... else you'll have to check for yourself
<CreazioN> auronandace, why are you using that atm if xfce is your favourite?
<nafcool> hey!
<nafcool> I want to use the Unity Launcher API (on Precise)
<rodent> anyone good with cli UFW?
<auronandace> CreazioN: i like to keep my options open, its good to see new things to see if you can improve your setup
<Norwegian> Right now I use reeder on my Mac. It has great design, readability, twitter support, google sync. Design is key to me.
<nafcool> and I'm using - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1758443
<nafcool> but when I compile the source code
<nafcool> the error occurs saying that glib.h not found
<kapz> I want to remote ubuntu with ubuntu, both running gnome-shell but the speed is *Painfully* slow...whereas remmina with realvnc on windows works 10x faster on same setup...what is wrong with vino?
<nafcool> I've installed libunity-dev
<auronandace> CreazioN: my main rig is a t510 with archlinux on it (xfce), this one i'm speaking on is my t61 allways on ubuntu install
<MacroMan_> I'm having some trouble with tar on the terminal. I'm calling: tar -czfv base_backup_2012_06_20_01.sql.tar base_backup_2012_06_20_01.sql
<nafcool> for the header file which contains the functions for the API
<nafcool> plz. help me
<nafcool> :D
<MacroMan_> And getting: tar: base_backup_2012_06_20_01.sql.tar: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
<Mandalord> rodent: how about gufw
<ActionParsnip> kapz: what are you doing on the remote system?
<CreazioN> auronandace, aah - smaaart :) - do you by any chance use pidgin+
<MacroMan_> But the .tar file shouldn't exist yet as I haven't yet compressed the file
<avelldiroll> Norwegian: so i am the wrong one to talk to ... i don't care about looks, only about functionality
<bilel> geirha: hm ok, ok I don't think it's a big problem as long as others don't have write access, is the default umask 022?
<kapz> ActionParsnip, running updates, configuring apps etc...
<Norwegian> Design is how it works. Design is everything.
<schnuffle> MacroMan_:  IF YOU USE THE Z FLAG YOU SHOULD CALL IT TGZ OR TAR:GZ
<ActionParsnip> kapz: you can run updates via SSH, it'll be a tonne quicker
<auronandace> CreazioN: i use pidgin, but hardly ever chat on it, mainly on as an email notifier
<schnuffle> ooops sorry
<MacroMan_> schnuffle: So .tar.gz ?
<ActionParsnip> MacroMan_: or install unp, then you don't have to worry about what switches are needed
<CreazioN> auronandace, do you by any chance know if its by default its possible to toggle the client - or makeable?
<rodent> Mandalord: same thing.. yes....
<MacroMan_> or .tar:gz ? <- I've not seen that type of file extension before
<ActionParsnip> MacroMan_: just use unp for all archives and they will be extracted
<rodent> Mandalord: that is what i'm using...
<kapz> ActionParsnip, yeah OR I can use gnome-2d and do a lots of stuff but why is vino slow with gnome-shell?
<auronandace> CreazioN: toggle what exactly?
<MacroMan_> ActionParsnip: This is on a server (which isn't mine) so I can't install that here
<ActionParsnip> kapz: maybe its a bug. Is one reported. I suggest you use ssh for updates
<schnuffle> MacroMan_: yep tar czvf: c: create z:use gzip, v:verbose, f:filename
<CreazioN> auronandace, toggle the visibility of the client
<avelldiroll> Norwegian: in general sense yes ... in the way its use by apple as a marketing term, not so ... as i mostly consider macOS and macos apps in general to be utterly bloated, but that's my opinion, and that's probably offtopic
<ActionParsnip> MacroMan_: if you have sudo acces sthen you can
<schnuffle> MacroMan_: .tar.gz of course
<rodent> Mandalord: http://pastebin.com/9vmH30zZ
<ActionParsnip> MacroMan_: the 'file' command will tel you what it is
<auronandace> CreazioN: whether someone is visable in your list if they are offline? that what you mean?
<tty> running a virtual machine of ubuntu and the network interface sleeps after some period. is this normal?
<MacroMan_> ActionParsnip: It's possible for me to, but I can't because it's not my server. ie I don't have permission from the owner  to
<kapz> ok...also is there a way where I can remotely login/logout to the computer so I can configure lightdm while logging in?
<glitsj16> nafcool: looks like you're missing libglib2.0-dev .. sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev
<ActionParsnip> MacroMan_: what does file say the file is??
<nibbler_> quiet often in ubuntu 12.4 gnome classic, the upper and lower bars are "always on top" - annoying when running other stuff in fullscreen. any hint?
<nafcool> glitsj16: it is installed........what to do now?
<Norwegian> You're mistaken. "Design is not just what it looks like and feels like. Design is how it works. " - Steve Jobs
<MacroMan_> schnuffle: I get the same error with tar -czfv base_backup_2012_06_20_01.sql.tar.gz base_backup_2012_06_20_01.sql
<CreazioN> auronandace, if i click the [x] in pidgin its hidden - but it still runs - to get it visible again I go thru empathy and click pidgin - what I want is like ctrl+alt+a to toggle the appwindow to show
<MacroMan_> ActionParsnip: -rw-r--r-- 1 my_username www-data    177464325 2012-06-20 12:25 base_backup_2012_06_20_01.sql
<auronandace> CreazioN: go through empathy? never had to do that. pidgin should have an option about whether or not to minimise to system tray when you close it
<glitsj16> nafcool: i don't know
<nafcool> glitsj16: :(
<nafcool> glitsj16: np
<rodent> Mandalord: http://pastebin.com/9vmH30zZ  any ideas?
<glitsj16> nibbler_: have you seen http://www.webupd8.org/2012/06/fix-gnome-panels-on-top-of-fullscreen.html yet?
<avelldiroll> Norwegian: i know, and i agree with the definition, but i disagree about how he chose to implement it
<Norwegian> He chose to implement it to the masses.
<nibbler_> glitsj16, thanks, trying
<purencool> I am in the terminal and cd myself an amazing path but now I am in that dir how do I get the path to stop being displayed on the lefthand side of the $
<ActionParsnip> MacroMan_: try -zxvf
<ActionParsnip> purencool: you will need to change the PS1 variable
<purencool> sorry what is the PS1
<avelldiroll> 10% of the market is not the masses ... it focuses more on graphic/musical producers types of users ... "artsy", people who consider that looks is more important compare to the masses
<kapz> I'll rephrase..how can I remotely control/use lightdm from ubujnhtu to ubuntu?
<avelldiroll> but this is far to much offtopic to keep discussing it here
<ActionParsnip> purencool: its the variable that defines the prompt, a basic search online wold have told you that
<user-09> guys does anyone knows how to send a pop up msg in ubuntu? just like net send in xp without install any software
<MonkeyDust> kapz  there's XDMCP
<rodent> anyone good with GUFW?? i'm trying to preconfigure UFW before I enable it, but it doesn't seem to take, I'm working remotely, I for sure have user.rules set with 22 open and other ports, but when I enable UFW, it blocks everything as if it was still default... anyone have any suggestions??
<rodent> http://pastebin.com/9vmH30zZ  any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> user-09: if you can ssh to the system you can use notify-send
<ActionParsnip> user-09: you can run: export DISPLAY=:0.0; notify-send "Title of message" "message text"
<CreazioN> auronandace, could'nt really find it - just could be cool with a toggle I think
<MonkeyDust> kapz  http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/
<user-09> Action: thank you.
<avelldiroll> rodent: configuring a firewall remotly without being 100% of what you are doing is a disaster waiting to happen
<ActionParsnip> user-09: you can even script it to connect and run the command then disconnect :)
<schnuffle> rodent: you enable the firewall which leads to no more packages accetped
<avelldiroll> rodent: launch a VM and test your configuration on a similar system before trying to set up one remotly
<Norwegian> avelldiroll: You're thinking about the pc world. Apple is a lot bigger with iPhone and iPad. Your definition of mac users is also outdated.
<avelldiroll> Norwegian: no, i am comparing things that are comparable ... and i was speaking about MacOS, i thought my precedent sentences were clear about that
<llutz> rodent: why don't you just define an iptables-ruleset and load that when starting up? and if you fiddle with "firewall" from remote, always make sure to have a cron-job running, resetting the rules after xx minutes
<kapz> thanks MonkeyDust, am gonna give it a shot.
<Norwegian> iOS is built up on os x so there you go.
<avelldiroll> Norwegian: so you are implying that the desktop market and the smartphone market are comparable ? ouch ... but it is definitely not a debate for this channel
<lolcat> Norwegian: Er du norsk erller wannabefag?
<Norwegian> lolcat: Norsk ja
<MonkeyDust> mentalt ute av balanse!
<lolcat> Daså
 * lolcat vandrer vidre
<ActionParsnip> usr13: ssh user@host "source ~/.bashrc; export DISPLAY=:0.0; notify-send "Title of message" "message text""     should work
<rodent> llutz: i can do it all by hand, sure, but that defeats the purpose of using ufw... you can see in the pastebin, that 22/ssh is defined, but i'm stilll locked out of it...
<mint_> hi
<rodent> avelldiroll: done that
<mint_> i have a question. how to convert laptop wireless to a Hot-Spot?
<MonkeyDust> mint_  are you in Mint right now?
<rodent> schnuffle: i enable the firwall with allt he rules already pre-defined in user.rules, and i also && re-allow ssh, but i still lose all connectivity to my box...
<ActionParsnip> mint_: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<llutz> rodent: well and just because those misbehaviours i'd prefer plain iptables-rules instead of any obscure code to handle those
<schnuffle> rodent: sure that the second command gets executed when the firewall is up and already blocking you. Write a bash script  with your commands and execute it in a screen to see if it makes a difference. Maybe add a iptables -L > ufw.log to see what happened
<reza_99999> how to convert laptop wireless to a Hot-Spot?
<rodent> schnuffle: it does, as it says " rule exists skipping.. "
<rodent> absolutely it gets ran
<rodent> i'm waiting for the colo to fix my remote consoel access so i can diagnose it out of band...
<rodent> otherwise i'll just reboot the box and examine logs as you suggested.
<Defusal> is there a technical ubuntu channel?
<ActionParsnip> reza_99999: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc    plese
<woozly> guys, how to get tabbed 'screen' ?
<woozly> in my terminal
<Defusal> ie. a ubuntu channel for more advanced things?
<reza_99999> lsb_release -sc
<reza_99999> lisa
<ActionParsnip> reza_99999: not supported here
<ActionParsnip> reza_99999: mint has it's own channel
<ActionParsnip> !mint | reza_99999
<ubottu> reza_99999: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<schnuffle> Defusal: just ask
<reza_99999> mint and ubuntu are same. plz say if you know. its important
<ActionParsnip> reza_99999: its not
<ActionParsnip> reza_99999: mint is mint, ubuntu is ubuntu
<reza_99999> ok.tnx
<realzippy> mint is ubuntu for the lazy
<DJones> Quincy119
<ActionParsnip> mint is ubuntu for those who like a smaller support network
<DJones> Ugh, stupid odd windows
<ActionParsnip> guess how I knew: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1050768/   ;)
<avelldiroll> mint and ubuntu differ far to much to not separate the support ... I believe mint irc support channel are not on freenode but on spotchat if i remember well
<ActionParsnip> avelldiroll: yes, ubottu even states the server for users asking for mint support here
<reza_99999> mint support is in poor status
<avelldiroll> reza_99999: and that's mint problem
<schnuffle> I'm in both both channels ubuntu:~1700 people mint:~150
<ActionParsnip> ha
<fidel> quantitiy != quality
<avelldiroll> reza_99999: the ting is, if you want to ask a question here, you should first try to reproduce your problem on ubuntu (a VM a liveUSB ...) and try to solve it on ubuntu ... once that done you may try to transpose the obtain solution to mint
<hotea1313> hi im running a dell inspiron 1420 and it wont connect to the wifi someone on here helped me last time to revert it to a different driver somehow
<ActionParsnip> hotea1313: what wifi chip is it?
<hotea1313> i forgot
<ActionParsnip> hotea1313: run:  sudo lshw -C network    it will tell you
<hotea1313> k
<_Ethan_> hi, im thinking about buying a laptop, 600-800 eur, i thought about a dell but i´ll be outside my country and i only can buy it throught internet, can someone give me an advice please? thank you.
<hotea1313> im jsut on diffferent computer since i cant plug it in to the router
<manananana> i am on ubuntu 11.04 and i cant log in to my account just in recovery mode or in guest how can i fix it
<ActionParsnip> hotea1313: you can still run the command then copy the wifi chip by sight...
<hotea1313> i am
<hotea1313> i cant copy paste
<ActionParsnip> hotea1313: yes but we need only one line, so you don't need to copy and paste
<ActionParsnip> hotea1313: think about it
<hotea1313> caps lock was on
<tenshi> test
<ActionParsnip> !test | tenshi
<ubottu> tenshi: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<tenshi> ._.
<tenshi> lol hi
<vampirnata> _Ethan_: you can buy mine if you want :)
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | _Ethan_
<ubottu> _Ethan_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<hotea1313> its showing up hardware lister
<schnuffle> _Ethan_: I've about 30 Dell Laptop in my job. They are okay but not perfect. Check out Lenono as well and stay away from brand new stuff that will run you in driver problems and stay away from double graphic laptops as well
<hotea1313> says b.02.15
<ActionParsnip> hotea1313: the product line will state what it is. Common ones are Intel, Broadcom, Atheros
<hotea1313> its intel
<hotea1313> i rember that
<MacroMan_> I currently connect via ssh to a server using: 'ssh username@192.168.2.2' and then I put in my password. Is it possible to send the password in this command also as I want to run it from a bash script.
<ActionParsnip> hotea1313: ok, read the output of lshw and find out which intel
<_Ethan_> mmm ok
<ActionParsnip> MacroMan_: you can use ssh keys
<hotea1313> its not showing up
<hotea1313> showing up as a bucnh of options
<_Ethan_> schnuffle ok, thank you
<ActionParsnip> hotea1313: sudo lshw -C network       lshw = LSHW    in lower case
<_Ethan_> the problem is that i have no time to buy deel
<_Ethan_> dell
<MacroMan_> I have ssh keys already set up, but it's set up so it still needs my password;
<_Ethan_> im going abroad from my country :(
<hotea1313> says hardware lister lsh -d network b.02.15
<_Ethan_> was thinking about other brand
<hotea1313> then format options
<ActionParsnip> MacroMan_: then you'll need to tweak /etc/ssh/sshd_config   to not need passwords etc
<ActionParsnip> _Ethan_: system76 if you can :)
<ActionParsnip> hotea1313: or:   lspci   will show you
<MacroMan_> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<manananana> i am on ubuntu 11.04 and i cant log in to my account just in recovery console but i guest its ok
<manananana> i am on ubuntu 11.04 and i cant log in to my account just in recovery console but in guest its ok
<MonkeyDust> manananana  what happens when you try
<ActionParsnip> manananana: what GPU do you use? Please don't post like that
<manananana> sorry
<manananana> gma950
<hotea1313> broadcom corporation bcm4311
<Defusal> the latest cpuset package says "ImportError: No module named cpuset.main" when running "cset", does anyone know how i can fix this?
<manananana> ActionParsnip i have a black screen after login the arrow goes in the middle and then nothing back to the log in screen
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | hotea1313
<ubottu> hotea1313: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ActionParsnip> manananana: what if you log in to the Unity2D session?
<hotea1313> its a clightly complex probelm i remember that
<manananana> ActionParsnip same thing
<hotea1313> took me about 2 hours last time to fix it
<hotea1313> in the end they person told me how to revert to a not as stable  thing
<ActionParsnip> manananana: if you press CTRL+ALT+F1   and make a new user, is it ok there?
<hotea1313> *driver
<manananana> ActionParsnip yes it works i can log in to the guest as well but not on my old account
<zorael> Does anyone what I can do to make udev wait until it can read /lib/firmware before trying to load modules? I'm not using an initrd, so as to speed up boot.
<usr13> manananana: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<manananana> usr13 lol i know my password its not that
<Defusal> i rate i will be installing debian on all my future servers
<Defusal> ubuntu just gives problems that have no solutions
<Defusal> the only google result for "ImportError: No module named cpuset.main" is a pastebin from last year
<Pici> Defusal: You could try asking in #ubuntu-kernel, but be aware that it is a working channel for our developers.
<usr13> manananana: Boot the live CD, edit the /etc/group file and add the new user to all the groups as the original user and just use the new user.  (But, why is it you can not log into the original user?)
<Defusal> Pici, i asked in there, after #ubuntu-server had no responses, maybe someone will respond at some point
<kesroesweyth> hi all, htop says polkitd is using 55% memory, is that normal? my system has been running pretty slowly lately and i'm trying to figure out why
<Defusal> the issue itself is messed up though
<MonkeyDust> kesroesweyth  make sure you don't have too many kernels installed in /
<Defusal> i don't understand how the latest package can have a major python issue for about a year and there is still no info online about it
<manananana> usr13 thats what i am asking :D i will try to copy my home folder via guest
<kesroesweyth> MonkeyDust how do I check?
<MonkeyDust> Defusal  maybe nobody noticed
<usr13> manananana: What happens when you try to login original user?
<MonkeyDust> kesroesweyth  you could use ubuntu-tweak
<manananana> usr13 not much black screen and back to the log in screen
<usr13> manananana: black login screen?
<kesroesweyth> MonkeyDust sounds gimmicky lol i'd like to learn to troubleshoot this type of thing using common linux tools if possible
<sulaiman> Hi
<manananana> usr13 no i type my password and then black screen after few sec i got back to the log in screen
<sulaiman> Is it possible to have two zip packages with the same md5 checksum, but with different file contents?
<usr13> manananana: Sounds like wrong password.
<vincent> nick Vin100
<usr13> manananana: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<manananana> usr13 nope when you type wrong password you have wrong password error
<Defusal> MonkeyDust, since the only other reliable way to restrict processes to certain cpus using a kernel parameter is completely ignored by ubuntu server, i'd think someone would have noticed...
<manananana> usr13 its loging in but after 1 sec its loging out
<usr13> manananana: Well, I'm at a loss trying to figure out why it will login another user and not the original user.
<usr13> manananana: Oh I see....
<erinaceus_> Evening, anyone in here using an asus u33jc or any bamboo series? Cause mine keeps typing \6=] without me hitting the keyboard ..
<usr13> manananana: Try doing that again, but first go to a console screen Ctrl-Alt-F6 and log in as same user, run:  "tail -f /var/log/messages"  see what it says afterward.
<usr13> manananana: You CAN login via console, right?
<manananana> y
<eQuiNoX__> hello everyone. I just installed a very early version of Ubuntu(8.10) on a VM - and I found that I could not update the package repositories. Is there any way I can install packages using apt-get on an 8.10?
<usr13> manananana: Ok then do that and see what errors you see.
<erinaceus_> \join #asus
<usr13> eQuiNoX__: !EOL
<usr13> !EOL | eQuiNoX__
<ubottu> eQuiNoX__: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<UndiFineD> Defusal, what are you tring to accomplish ? I think i found something and if it is related it seems quite obvious why there is no fix
<eQuiNoX__> usr13: I see, thanks!
<usr13> NP
<manananana> usr13 sec
<erinaceus_> Well then, can anyone direct me to better keyboard drivers for asus?
<ActionParsnip> erinaceus_: the drivers are in the default install
<Defusal> UndiFineD: I am trying to use cset, the cpuset configuration script, but it is broken. i wanted to rather use the kernel.isolcpus sysctl option, but it is completely ignored by ubuntu after a reboot
<ActionParsnip> erinaceus_: what issues do you see?
<erinaceus_> ActionParsnip: It keeps inserting \6=] without any reason
<manananana> usr13 no such file
<usr13> manananana: /var/log/messages
<killer> hi ....when i log in to the unity i get no dock (on left ) and no panels.......the error is : unity-panel-service (no process found)
<UndiFineD> Defusal, http://code.google.com/p/cpuset/source/browse/cpuset/main.py?r=7ad4f65b2572fc6cd1c54403bca6f21858a07a94 <- developed by Novell in 2007 and thus not maintained anymore
<Defusal> UndiFineD, which would explain why it is borked, but that doesn't help me :(
<ActionParsnip> erinaceus_: have you exercised the keys (press each one in turn)
<UndiFineD> well, perhaps its time to learn some python kungfu Defusal ? :)
<manananana> usr13 nope still cant find directory
<erinaceus_> ActionParsnip: ^+}What do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> erinaceus_: press each key in turn, makes sure its not pressed
<Defusal> UndiFineD, looks like i will have to learn about /dev/cpuset so i can make my own implementation
<usr13> manananana: can't find /var/   or can't find /var/log/
<usr13> ?
<Defusal> what a waste of time
<Defusal> i still don't understand how ubuntu can just ignore a kernel parameter
<UndiFineD> Defusal, well at least you now know the issue will not be resolved by switching debian either
<manananana> usr13 var
<erinaceus_> ActionParsnip: Ill\6= \6c=ome\6= b\a6=ck it's impossible to type \6=]right now \6=-.\6=\6=]
<erinaceus_> ...
<usr13> manananana: sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog
<ActionParsnip> erinaceus_: try the boot option:  i8024.reset    may help
<Defusal> UndiFineD, the cpuset package should really be removed from ubuntu, it is even in precise, broken packages are not cool!
<manananana> usr13 no
<manananana> usr13 looks like no var
<usr13> manananana: Really?  No /var/  directory?     ls /var    #What does that say?
<manananana> usr13 i can see it no
<manananana> w
<usr13> manananana: Try this one, (as original user):
<usr13> tail /var/log/auth.log
<manananana> usr13 no messages in log
<Twinkletoes> I read somewhere that is was a bad idea to redirect mail for root by changing its alias, and to put a .forward file in root's homedir instead.  I can't remember where I read it, but why is one better than the other?
<usr13> manananana:  tail /var/log/syslog
<ActionParsnip> erictr1ck: what is the model of the system?
<erinaceus_> ActionParsnip: Okay, So i wiggled them rather ungently, let's hope that there really was something underneath and i crushed it ..
<usr13> manananana: See anything interesting?
<manananana> usr13 console kit failed whats that
<ActionParsnip> erinaceus_: great. testing all keys on a keyboard when you get issues is a great first step
<usr13> manananana: Where did you see that?
<erinaceus_> ActionParsnip: Yeah, I didnt think the problem could be that, cuz I had it for some time know but it keeps disappearing and reappearing ..
<manananana> usr13 sys log and deamon startup failed
<UndiFineD> Defusal, well maybe it does not fit the stable brand, but at least it is in LP https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cpuset
<UndiFineD> Defusal, file a bug and contact the maintainer
<usr13> manananana: What exactly does it say?
<marco87> ciao
<marco87> hi
<manananana> usr13 seems like pusle audio failed
<marco87> !list
<ubottu> marco87: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<manananana> usr13 org.freedesktop.consolekit failled
<usr13> manananana: Has your system recently been upgraded?  (What version of Ubuntu is this?  I don't remember...)
<usr13> manananana: Try this:  sudo /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon   #Tell me what errors you see, if any.
<manananana> usr13 its 11.10 i have a lot of updates didnt had time to update it
<manananana> have*
<usr13> manananana: Maybe just do updates from the console:   "sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade"
<manananana> usr13 command not found :D
<usr13> manananana: That's interesting.....
<L3top> manananana: make sure you didn't mistype.
<manananana> sudo /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon
<manananana> usr13 sudo /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon there isnt a command
<L3top> oh... that
<usr13> manananana: Try updates, (as shown above).
<manananana> yyy
<L3top> manananana: apt-cache policy consolekit | grep -i installed
<usr13> manananana: Do as L3top  suggested, and let us know what it says.
<manananana> usr13 i am updating i cant
<manananana> :)
<usr13> manananana: You can open another terminal, Ctrl-Alt-F5
<L3top> manananana: you can open...
<usr13> manananana: But it's good that you are doing updates, (it may solve problems).
<manananana> still i can do one operatiot at a time
<usr13> manananana: Ok, well, just wait
<budus> ciao
<blackbear008> ?
<redbrain> the sounds menu in ubuntu where you can control banshee is that app in aptitude and if so what is the name?
<JMS32> Hello! When i'm booting my new machine i'm see this: http://img13.imageshost.ru/img/2012/06/20/image_4fe1cf63c75fc.jpg  What does it mean?
<MonkeyDust> JMS32  it's a RAID error
<JMS32> MonkeyDust, How to know more about this error?
<MonkeyDust> JMS32  how familiar are you with RAID?
<L3top> apt-cache != apt-get. You can do both at the same time.
<JMS32> MonkeyDust, so-so. It's my first try to build RAID-1 in ubuntu
<Jacta> Does anyone know how to compile a pidgin plugin - I found one but it looks like I have to compile myself :/ - its called Status_Hot_keys
<jrib> Jacta: have you checked the official pidgin docs at pidgin.im?
<JMS32> But if i'm type I all is working :)
<Mandalord> http://www.castledragmire.com/Projects/Status_Hot_Keys they have binary
<L3top> Jacta: things that need to be compiled almost always have a README which explain what needs to be done.
<Jacta> L3top tried to, seems nonsens to me - not really easy explained
<Jacta> jrib its only in dll format and a version you can compile
<jrib> Jacta: http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/Scripting%20and%20Plugins#HowdoIcompileapluginUNIX-likeplatforms
<darksifer> hi everyone i installed ubuntu with gnome-tweak-tool. yesterday it was working fine but today the application does not run. i get the same problem as http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1950745. so i applied the solution as stated on the page but it does not do the trick. can someone help or guide concerning this issue please. gnome shell is really very difficult to use in stock mode. thank you
<Jacta> jrib - I got alot of errors when trying to
<Mandalord> Jacta: gcc Linux.c
<jrib> Jacta: you should probably pastebin them...
<jrib> Jacta: and include what you did...
<Jacta> http://www.castledragmire.com/ProjectContent/StatusHotKeys/StatusHotKeys_v1.5.2_Source.zip - this is the file - feels also like somethings missing in there
<Jacta> cant really judge cause im not a scriptguru
<lolychocopop> anyone can help me?
<Jacta> it says something about what you need, but cant really find thoose things :/
<jrib> Jacta: you're being too vague for anyone to actually help you.
<Lo> ciao
<ElLocoGato> Howdy folks.  I'm hoping somebody can help me figure out why, after upgrade to 12.04, my USB microphone works right after reboot but after some time disappears from the system and won't come back until another reboot.
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys, in ubuntu 10.04 Lucid, does anyone know why the wireless connection doesn't work anymore an tried to connect and always keeps asking for the password, but on the windwos os or from android phone wireless works perfectly
<Wiz_KeeD> furthermore if i boot ubuntu and leave it untouched it automatically connects to the wireless network, and then in a matter of minutes it freezes completly
<Wiz_KeeD> and if i disconnect and try to connect the behaviour from above keeps hapening and doesn't connect
<Wiz_KeeD> any ideeas why?
<Mandalord> Jacta: i think you should install glibc, gtk
<MonkeyDust> Wiz_KeeD  password or wpa key ?
<Wiz_KeeD> MonkeyDust, works perfectly from windows, android phone
<Wiz_KeeD> and if i leave it untouched from boot it connects to it
<ikonia> Mandalord: glibc is already installed, or the system word not run
<ikonia> would
<MonkeyDust> Wiz_KeeD  password or wpa key ?
<Wiz_KeeD> i'm not at home right now but i'm not sure which one
<Wiz_KeeD> why?
<Mandalord> uhm since it installed with gcc
<Jacta> Mandalord glibc?
<darksifer> nevermind
<Mandalord> wait i'm searching for the list of package
<SkippersBoss> ElLocoGato: Is Pulse Audio running ok? is the input vivble in PAVU control
<Wiz_KeeD> why you ask MonkeyDust ?
<MonkeyDust> Wiz_KeeD  to be able to give advice, we need to know what's wrong
<Wiz_KeeD> let me try to find out
<ikonia> Jacta: what are you actually trying to do ?
<Alexander_> How to know what's wrong with RAID?
<ikonia> Alexander_: use the raid tools to diagnose the problem
<ikonia> Alexander_: analyise the error
<Jacta> ikonia i want to add a plugin into pidgin
<ElLocoGato> SkippersBoss, originally (right after boot) everything is OK.  Input is in PAVU.  Can record with Audacity.  After some time, the input is no longer in PAVU (or alsamixer).  Unplug/plug USB cable shows device info in dmesg, but the input is not restored.  Occasionally I will see the input flash momentarily in PAVU on replug.
<ikonia> Jacta: right, so what's the actual issue ?
<Wiz_KeeD> MonkeyDust, wpa key
<Jacta> ikonia if I just do "make lib" as it says: http://codepad.org/m194rdPj
<ikonia> Jacta: you are missing headers
<ikonia> Jacta: install the package "build-essential"
<blackbear008> hello,everyone. please do me a favour. Ubuntu 12.04 has a game, asking you questions and you answer it. what's the name?
<Wiz_KeeD> but MonkeyDust why would everything freeze if i let it connect on boot?
<Brayn> Hey. I have some problems with my ubuntu 12.04. More details: http://askubuntu.com/questions/153490/ubuntu-12-04-login-screen-flickers-could-not-write-bytes-broken-pipes  Thanks
<SkippersBoss> ElLocoGato: I am not an expert Just some one who's been working with Ubuntu since 2007. I have had some previous issues with a microphone setup as well and this turned out to be caused by PA. Disabling PA solved the issue for me
<Wiz_KeeD> MonkeyDust, any ideeas?
<MonkeyDust> Wiz_KeeD  make sure the wpa key is saved in the connection settings
<Jacta> ikonia installed it now - error is 100% the same
<Mandalord> ikonia: Readme says The libraries and includes for the following libraries/products are required: Pidgin [includes libpurple], GLIB, GTK, Cairo, Pango, ATK
<ikonia> Jacta: you're misssing a header from a dependency
<ElLocoGato> SkippersBoss, yeah, PA has never been completely stable for me.  But this mic has been fine since 10.04 using PA.
<ikonia> ok, so it's probably tthe gtk/pango/atk development packages that are missing
<Jacta> Mandalord but the names it not like that to find - and some of them have more :/
<Wiz_KeeD> it is saved under wireless security
<SkippersBoss> EllocoGato: However with 12.04 Pulse works fine. Disable pulse by entering autospawn=0 in ~/.pulse/client.conf
<Jacta> ikonia guess thats the problem - dunno really what to install to catch thoose libs and prod..
<ikonia> Jacta: gtk-dev for example
<ikonia> Jacta: search for the -dev packages of those products
<Brayn> The problem is that I get “Could not write bytes: broken pipes” just before I can login. I can see the login screen but it alternates with the console that has the "could not write" error on top of the screen
<Jacta> ikonia: gtk-dev/cairo-dev is not found - guess more not are too
<ikonia> Jacta: you guess wrong
<ikonia> Jacta: search
<Jacta> is there a search for apt? o_O
<schnuffle> Jacta: apt-cache search ...
<MonkeyDust> Jacta  apt-cache search
<MonkeyDust> schnuffle  was faster :
<Jacta> aah
<schnuffle> Jacta: or install aptitude wihich does both
<Pici> Jacta: apt-file is also very useful when looking for specific files needed for compilation, just make sure you use CommonSense™ when picking the right package to install.
<ndlovu> can anyone help me resolve dependency problems with samba? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1050894/
<Jacta> Guess its my problem now - got 8 matches
<ndlovu> resulting from failed 10.04->12.04 upgrade
<Jacta> apt-cache search cairo-dev
<ElLocoGato> brb
<schnuffle> ndlovu: install libwbclient0 and then retry
<Joshun> hu
<schnuffle> ndlovu: what happens when you do a dist-upgrade?
<Joshun> hi
<Joshun> does anybody know how to stop the annoying gnome-keyring popup in chromium/google chrome?
<ActionParsnip> Joshun: set a blank keyring password
<ndlovu> schnuffle, both result in unmet dependency warnings with samba
<Joshun> ActionParsnip: that doesn't work. it just gets reset back to your login password the next time you log in
<Joshun> it only worked on older versions
<schnuffle> ndlovu: then try sudo apt-get install libwbclient0
<usr13> I hate the keyring thing.  Wish we could do away with it.
<kms11> hi, yesterday i use it "apt-get update" in my ubuntu and now my file manager does not open,i dont know what happen?
<vampirnata> I hate my laptop's gpu :/
<Mandalord> Jacta: maybe libgtk for GTK
<vampirnata> It's useless
<ndlovu> schnuffle, that also fails because of samba dependency problems
<helphelphelp> HOLY FUCK IT WORKING
<Mandalord> libgtk-3-0
<Akash> how to install gcc-arm-linux
<Joshun> yeah the keyring is utterly pointless
<ActionParsnip> Joshun: you could delete your keyring file and make a new one, then set a blank password
<Joshun> sometimes it prompts for a password, sometimes it doesn't
<ActionParsnip> usr13: same dude :(
<helphelphelp> Greetings lady's and gentlman
<helphelphelp> i would require a particular help
<vampirnata> anyone else running an ATI x1250 gpu?
<Joshun> ActionParsnip - that doesn't work in ubuntu 12.04
<helphelphelp> for a patient mate
<helphelphelp> would be awesome
<Joshun> the password just gets reset
<Jacta> Mandalord libgtk-3-dev?
<myhero> any virtual cd/dvd mounting app for ubuntu ?
<schnuffle> ndlovu: then you need to go down to the package causing the problem, upgrade it and then try again
<ActionParsnip> myhero: mounty is pretty sweet
<Joshun> deleting the file makes no difference
<myhero> ActionParsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> myhero: the OS can do it already using the mount command
<myhero> ActionParsnip: how ?
<ActionParsnip> myhero: sudo mkdir /media/iso; sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /media/iso
<helphelphelp> is anyone here up for gimme a quick help !
<kms11> no idea about my file manager??? plzzzzzz
<Mandalord> Jacta: no the name is libgtk-3-0
<SkippersBoss> !ask |helphelphelp
<ubottu> helphelphelp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<myhero> ActionParsnip: ok
<DJones> helphelphelp: You have to ask your question first before people will know
<ActionParsnip> myhero: obviously you can mount where you wish, but you get the idea
<myhero> ActionParsnip: yea
<Mandalord> Jacta: i think it the lib for gtk
<Jacta> Mandalord its allready in :/
<Jacta> and same error as in link
<schnuffle> Jacta: the dev package as well?
<Mandalord> then libcairo2
<MonkeyDust> helphelphelp  and 'quick questions' are always the most difficult to answer
<helphelphelp> ok. So first, if i get a RTFM, please forgive, 48hrs ago, i didnt knew how to launch the shell
<Joshun> if you run chromium --password-store=basic you don't need your keyring password
<ActionParsnip> myhero: better than windows that needs 3rd party apps :)
<Joshun> but you have to run that from the cmdline every time
<Jacta> schnuffle yep libgtk-3-dev
<myhero> ActionParsnip: my motive was to mount the iso so system sees it as a cd or dvd n not just mount and open the iso...
<Jacta> Mandalord allready there :/
<ActionParsnip> myhero: the 2 are the same in ubuntu, what is your aim?
<ndlovu> I get this message "samba : Depends: samba-common (= 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2.2) but 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2.3 is installed", but the version listed on packages.ubuntu.com is 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2.1. What's the significance of the 2.1,2.2 and 2.3? I seem to have a version installed which is too recent.
<Mandalord> and libpango1.0-0
<ikonia> ndlovu: do you have a PPA installed.
<ikonia> (configured)
<indieross> i keep getting flash objects bleeding through other apps any ideas how to fix this
<schnuffle> ndlovu: use pastebinit to paste your sources.list
<helphelphelp> well im logged as root, for sure. Threw the user comand, I add one, "wam" as i dont want to fuck my unix sys because i still running root, even if i put a protection of the root thanks the the bash config
<ikonia> schnuffle: that won't help if the sources are in sources.list.d
<ElLocoGato> SkippersBoss, disable PA and logout/login restored the mic.  We'll see if it lasts...
<Jacta> Mandalord also there
<ndlovu> ikonia, I had a partner ppa but I've disabled that now
<schnuffle> ikonia: true but I have to start somewhere :)
<ndlovu> but it could have installed from there during the upgrade
<ikonia> ndlovu: you'll find that's probably caused the conflict
<SkippersBoss> ellocogato: Always glad to help :-)
<myhero> ActionParsnip: i was using aptoncd....and it creates iso...but when mounting the same iso....system mounts it as a virtual iso n not cd/dvd and aptoncd does'nt recognizes it and keeps on asking to insert cd/dvd.....
<ndlovu> ikonia, can I remove samba and reinstall?
<Mandalord> and libatk1.0-0
<ActionParsnip> myhero: hmm, is there a tweak in config to use a folder?
<ActionParsnip> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Mandalord> :-/
<ikonia> ndlovu: I don't think it will make a difference, but it's possible it could work (I'd have to follow the dependency tree through properly for you to confirm)
<myhero> ActionParsnip: what tweak ?
<MonkeyDust> myhero  you need aptoncd again to recover the packages in the iso
<ActionParsnip> myhero: in aptoncd
<zykotick9> ikonia: without removing the source that provided the updated samba, remove and reinstall seems pointless... (just comment from peanut gallery)
<Jacta> Mandalord can't you try?
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: do you need tro mount the iso for aptoncd to use it?
<myhero> ActionParsnip: yea....
<ikonia> zykotick9: I agree, which is why I Said it won't work
<schnuffle> ndlovu: you can do following: install apt-show-versions, run  apt-show-versions | grep 'No available' then you have the packages that have no repo candidate and you can delete them or replace them
<MonkeyDust> ActionParsnip  myhero no, it's just a regular file, like .tar or zo
<myhero> ActionParsnip: but i have saved aptoncd deb files from apt cache and install from there
<Ormie> ikonia, pm.
<ndlovu> zykotick9, ActionParsnip, I've disabled all PPA sources now
<zykotick9> ndlovu: did you use ppa-purge?
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust myhero : yes but does aptoncd actually need a burned CD, or can it use an ISO file...
<ikonia> Ormie: no thanks
<ndlovu> I would have expected the Update Manager to do that automatically before I started the upgrade, but that's another issue
<zykotick9> ndlovu: just removing the ppa sources, is going to leave you system in an inconsistent state
<maciejjo> hi
<kms11> hi, yesterday i use it "apt-get update" in my ubuntu and now my file manager does not open,i dont know what happen?
<MonkeyDust> ActionParsnip  myhero not sure and cannot test now, rsync is running
<maciejjo> I've got a problem with printing pdf file
<Mandalord> well it seem that we have to point out the location of all the libs in file config.linux
<Jacta> schnuffle do you got other clues :/?
<ndlovu> zykotick9, I commented out all sources in each file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Joshun> kms11 - what happens if you run it from terminal
<myhero> MonkeyDust: thats only i m saying.....it needs burned cd dvd so i was asking any app to spoof system for iso as virtual cd dvd
<maciejjo> the file has 4 pages, but the printer prints 4 blank pages
<schnuffle> Jacta: what do you want to compile?
<myhero> !rsync
<zykotick9> ndlovu: well good luck (i'm adding you to /ignore so i won't see your issue further)
<ubottu> rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<kms11> Joshun, i see my directories at terminal, but in grapjical mode no.
<maciejjo> It was generated by posterazor
<ndlovu> thanks zykotick9
<indieross> my flash problem looks like this http://i.imgur.com/gh3k4.jpg
<Jacta> schnuffle a pidgin plugin, can only find it as source and a dll :/
<maciejjo> and when i print to file, it also generates 4 blank pages
<maciejjo> other pdf is working fine
<schnuffle> Jacta: which plugin?
<ActionParsnip> myhero: if you go into the packages folder in the ISO there is all the deb files and you can install from there
<Dshoe> anyone know the best way to sync music with mtp? such as my galaxy nesu?
<Dshoe> nexus*
<Joshun> does it launch properly though - what happens if you run nautilus (or whatever you use) from terminal [kms11]
<Jacta> schnuffle http://www.castledragmire.com/Projects/Status_Hot_Keys
<Dshoe> rhythmbox and banshee both fail to sync properly
<myhero> ActionParsnip: yea that i can but the problem is that it contains all the debs of all apps installed on system which i dont want......in aptoncd i can which apps ddebs i wanna install n i can install that app only with its dependencies which also cannot be seen in iso folder
<Joshun> is there anyway of setting chromium/google chrome to use its own password store, system-wide?
<kms11> Joshun, when i run nautilus, it say this:
<kms11> Gtk-ERROR **: GTK+ 2.x symbols detected. Using GTK+ 2.x and GTK+ 3 in the same process is not supported
<kms11> Trace/breakpoint trap
<schnuffle> Jacta: okay end the error kine from make?
<Iluvalar> Hello, the warzone2100 game need the port 2100 open to run in multiplayer. It seem like that port was shut while I upgraded to 12.04 . Someone could help please ?
<ActionParsnip> myhero: i guess, if there isn't an option to use the ISO file, or it can't be made to use a folder of the mounted ISo then I'm not sure
<Jacta> schnuffle it came from "make lib" yes
<Joshun> kms11 - try reinstalling nautilus - sudo apt-get --reinstall install nautilus
<myhero> ActionParsnip: so any 3rd party app for mounting iso as virtual cd dvd
<kms11> Joshun, ok,
<lgp171188> What is the recommended way to install java plugin for firefox on 12.04 64-bit? I have installed openjdk-6-jdk package, but couldn't find the usual .so file to symlink to firefox plugins folder.
<ActionParsnip> myhero: https://answers.launchpad.net/aptoncd/+question/97721
<Joshun> kms11 - you could also try resetting your user config - rm -rf ~/.gconf  ~/.gnome2
<DMTamey> hello does anyone know in how i can fix ubuntu load that has failed with wubii i updated the software and now it wont load.
<Joshun> beware though you may lose settings
<ActionParsnip> Joshun: why force?
<Joshun> force
<Joshun> what
<Joshun> you cannot remove directories with rm without using -rf
<schnuffle> Jacta: can you paste it?
<ActionParsnip> Joshun: you only need -r to delete direcorys
<Jacta> the error again, schnuffle?
<schnuffle> yes
<Joshun> well if there are any permissions problems it may work around them
<Jacta> schnuffle -> http://screenshotuploader.com/s/01/bY1PW91CR
<kms11> Joshun, it open now. but my desktop changes not back yet. i try to reset now and use something u say. tanks
<Joshun> prevents having to deal with unnecessary errors
<ActionParsnip> Joshun: its the users own data, they will be no permission issues
<Jacta> easier for me with picture, is that okay, schnuffle?
<Joshun> there may be
<ActionParsnip> Joshun: its a bad habit
<blogorge> Hi!  I was using ubuntu as root and had some files on my desktop, then when I upgraded to 12.04 I can no longer log in as root so, how can I recover the files I had on my root desktop?
<Mandalord> Jacta: open file config.linux and you will see why they cause error
<schnuffle> Jacta: libnotify-dev installed?
<Joshun> not for user-space config. for system wide then yes it would be
<ndlovu> ikonia, if I run "dpkg --configure -a" then it's now only samba that comes up with dependency problems: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1050936/. Can this be resolved? Or am I better off just doing a reinstall?
<Jacta> it was not, schnuffle - but didnt help
<Jacta> Mandalord, yes, im there now?
<ikonia> ndlovu: you could try removing samba, but again, I can't confirm unless I walk the dependency tree
<Mandalord> Jacta: look at USER CONFIGURATION
<Mandalord> they are the path of the libraries
<ndlovu> ikonia, sudo apt-get remove samba ?
<schnuffle> Jacta: but it should provide notify.h
<Mandalord> but they are NOT correct
<ikonia> ndlovu: yes
<Iluvalar> I'll try a router reboot... but if it fail, you gonna hear about me again >:P
<blogorge> Hi!  how can I recover the files I had on my root desktop before upgrading to 12.04?
<myhero> ActionParsnip: so i only need to add that iso source to the source list......????? n what do i give when i give that source....deb or iso file:///....../......iso
<Jacta> this is really complicated schnuffle / Mandalord
<schnuffle> blogorge: under ~/Desktop maybe
<ndlovu> ikonia, then apt-get update; apt-get install samba ?
<Joshun> kms11 - is it ok now? if you reset your config, you will have to change your wallpaper etc. back again. don't worry though - it won't touch the actual images files.
<ikonia> ndlovu: make sure you have no PPA's enabled
<avelldiroll> blogorge: what do you mean by "using ubuntu as root" ? you were logged in as root on an X session ?
<ndlovu> ikonia, I have commented them all out, but I'm not sure what ppa-purge does that's different?
<ikonia> ndlovu: that will remove all dependencies (hopefully) installed by the PPA
<schnuffle> ndlovu: it uninstall packages
<Mandalord> Jacta: well since you have downloaded and installed all the necessary libs, i think our jobs is to find out the right location of those lib and correct the config.linux, then make install
<ndlovu> ikonia, schnuffle, are you saying I should run ppa-purge before reinstalling samba?
<ikonia> ndlovu: worth trying it
<myhero> ActionParsnip: u there ??
<schnuffle> ndlovu: +1
<ikonia> ndlovu: others rate it highly, I'm not convinced personally, but it's worth a try
<ActionParsnip> myhero: not sure of the syntax, but i'm sure its possible
<helphelphelp> 1* Why cant I get a display when im not logged as root.
<myhero> ActionParsnip: kk
<zykotick9> !noroot | helphelphelp
<ubottu> helphelphelp: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<ikonia> helphelphelp: you shouldn't be logged into ubuntu as root, the root account is disabled
<intrader> I have formatted a usb stick /dev/sdb according to http://nikste.wordpress.com/2007/01/12/how-to-format-usb-memory-stick-in-linux/ with the fdisk -l results shown in http://paste.ubuntu.com/1050941/ . There is no partition table in the stick. What can I do to make the usb stick proper?
<ActionParsnip> myhero: http://linuxconfig.org/add-iso-image-to-apt-sourceslist
<Jacta> Mandalord: i dont have /usr/lib/glib-2.0/ but I have /usr/include/glib-2.0
<Jacta> so, first one is correct path - second = not sure
<ActionParsnip> myhero: mount the ISO, then add the mount point in sources.list
<ndlovu> ikonia, schnuffle then would I need to then reinable the PPAs before running ppa-purge?
<schnuffle> ndlovu: yep
<kms11> Joshun, it's not ok at all. there are alot of things that missed now in my ubuntu
<intrader> I would like to name the volume 'Backup' to be used in linux 12.4 'deja' backup.
<ndlovu> schnuffle, then the process would be install ppa-purge, enable ppas, apt-get update and then apt-get purge each one?
<schnuffle> yep
<ndlovu> schnuffle, thanks, will give it a go
<Joshun> kms11 - does the file manager open ok - i did warn you only to reset your config if you really needed to, after you had tested the first solution
<ironhalik> Guys - is there an up to date PPA for Eclipse 4.x?
<kms11> Joshun, unfortunately i reset it, but i confused  what did before that it get crazy now:( .
<helphelphelp> so why cant i log as "Wam" then start "startx"? If its the same question for you, spare your time, dont answer
<ikonia> helphelphelp: if you login as a non-root user and startx - what happens
<myhero> ActionParsnip: ok..thnx
<helphelphelp> the fact is that i only can startx with root. If i try to login with "Wam" before Startx, it tells me that my login is wrong
<blogorge> how can I log in as root on 12.04?
<helphelphelp> no problem after.
<schnuffle> blogorge: you can'T use sudo
<geirha> !root | blogorge
<ubottu> blogorge: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ikonia> helphelphelp: please give me the exact error
<helphelphelp> sure
<helphelphelp> holdon
<ActionParsnip>  blogorge just run:  sudo -i
<helphelphelp> btw when i click "switch user" nothin happen oo
<blogorge> ubottu: I logged in as root on the previous versions so I had files on that desktop
<ubottu> blogorge: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mandalord> Jacta: check this http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/CHowTo/BasicPluginHowto
<ActionParsnip> blogorge: I suggest you run:  gksudo nautilus   and copy the data to your user, then chown it to your user
<blogorge> ActionParsnip: ok thanks! I'll try that
<Joshun> kms11 - what exactly do you mean? settings may be lost, but has anything else hapened?
<Guest9615> ok so i dig the display concept regarding each users. But I still cant log before startx as "Wam" (only root) the precise error is extremly simple : "login incorect'
<Jacta> Mandalord just feels like quitting, so much for a simple plugin, grr
<Mandalord> :D
<Mandalord> not really so much:D
<ActionParsnip> Mandalord: gotta love pidgin
<Drewch> Does anyone know why "inet adds" could be missing from ifconfig, even though it clearly has an ip because I can ssh into it (from outside the network), and port forward to that ip
<Mandalord> ActionParsnip: the last time i tried to compile x-uniky (an keyboard input method) it costs me nearly a week!T_T
<DJones> Guest9615: Try using "wam" as your login, all lower case, normally usernames are all in lowercase
<Guest9615> thanks for the reply sir, i swich then tell you. Btw any idea why "switch user" no working ?
<geirha> Guest9615: How did you create the user wam? it sounds like it's not a desktop user
<Guest9615> i mean nothing pop up when click on it
<ndlovu> schnuffle, trying to figure out the syntax. If the ppa is "deb http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main", would the command be "sudo ppa-purge -s dl.google.com -p linux/chrome/deb/" ?
<ActionParsnip> ndlovu: if you remove the line in sources.list then you can delete the .list file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<blogorge> ActionParsnip: I cant copy or move anything from the desktop
<imhelp> ok so i just tryed withou maj, nothin more.
<ActionParsnip> blogorge: you should be able to as the nautilus runs as root
<ndlovu> ActionParsnip, if you keep the line in sources.list, can you still delete the .list file?
<vampirnata> I have a quick question: I am in the process of moving all my music and media from a NTFS hardisk to an ext4 hardisk. The new media will be hosted on my ubuntu server. Should I do anything about the filenames because in Windows they had spaces in them. Also should I remove executable on them and change permissions once they are moved?
<ActionParsnip> ndlovu: sure but next time you run: sudo apt-get update    it will be recreated
<imhelp> ..
<geirha> ndlovu: In that case you edit sources.list and remove the line, or comment it out
<blogorge> ActionParsnip: I get thi: Error opening file: Permission denied
<ndlovu> ActionParsnip, so ppa-purge is really only useful for ppa.launchpad.net entries?
<geirha> ndlovu: ppa-purge doesn't just remove the ppa, it also uninstalls all packages from that ppa
<eric357> can't get NetworkManager gnome applet to work in Xubuntu - is there some "trick" to it?
<ActionParsnip> ndlovu: as far as I know, yes
<ndlovu> geirha, I'm struggling to understand the difference between a ppa and an entry in the sources.list
<ActionParsnip> blogorge: or use CLI to copy the command using: sudo cp
<ndlovu> geirha, some are duplicated, some are not
<intrader> I have formatted a usb stick /dev/sdb according to http://nikste.wordpress.com/2007/01/12/how-to-format-usb-memory-stick-in-linux/ with the fdisk -l results shown in http://paste.ubuntu.com/1050941/ . There is no partition table in the stick. What can I do to make the usb stick proper? I need to name the volume 'Backup' for use by 'deja' on linux 12.4
<geirha> ndlovu: Not really any difference, other than that ppas are on launchpad, and you have additional commands that simplify adding the deb-lines to your sources.list
<blogorge> ActionParsnip: that's on the terminal?
<h00k> So, my sound menu shows Rhythmbox as an option to launch, and I have opened Rhythmbox from the Unity Dash (Because the sound menu won't launch it), and I also cannot see any current playing track, album art, or control playback. Any protips on how to get these really integrated again?
<coreyman> Anyone know of a program to  use in place of dreamweaver? I should be able to put files to a remote server, get files from a remote server, and save those files to the local FS
<Pecker> coreyman: are you trying to design site if just upload files?
<h00k> coreyman: if you're only doing that, you can just use Nautilus to get/put files. It's the default file browser
<Pecker> or*
<coreyman> h00k, Pecker I am coding PHP, JS, HTML, CSS
<coreyman> h00k, Pecker (should also have syntax highlighting)
<h00k> coreyman: so you're looking for something that will actually do the editing as well
<coreyman> h00k yes
<coreyman> Don't want netbeans.
<dnkers> hjb
<coreyman> dnkers ?
<dnkers> sry just hit the keyboard coreyman
<coreyman> dnkers oh ok
<windboy> hello
<windboy> why
<windboy> hello ----------------------------------
<Sidewinder1> why not?
<windboy> 为什么人这么少啊
<coreyman> windboy are you ok?
<windboy> exit
<LjL> !cn | windboy
<ubottu> windboy: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Mandalord> windboy: english pls
<Pecker> !question | windboy
<ubottu> windboy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<chroot_> hi, is there any good operating system for netbooks?
<coreyman> Tried Xubuntu?
<BrickWall|work> Lubuntu FTW
<Pecker> try xubuntu, works well on lower end hardware
<SkippersBoss> chroot_ what's good to one is absolutely rubbish for another.
<Bizarro> fluxbuntu!
<BrickWall|work> Ubuntu needs to be supported on the Raspberry Pi
 * SkippersBoss runs xubuntu on hp mini. Runs fine
<chroot_> SkippersBoss: I want to buy a netbook, and also I want to install a linux operating system on it?
<chroot_> and i want to program on it.
<chroot_> like use gcc in the terminal
<LjL> chroot_, your question is probably better asked in #ubuntu-offtopic though, since you're asking for opinions about various (possibly non-Ubuntu) OS's. also, netbooks do vary in performance
<ssl_> i use fujitsu nb16c install ubuntu server 32bit .runs fine
<ActionParsnip> chroot_: +1 for lubuntu, or tinycore, slitaz or puppy :)
<chroot_> ActionParsnip: you mean i can install lubuntu on a netbook?
<chroot_> is that true?
<chroot_> I mean that netbook use different kinds of processor not x86 or AMD?
<coreyman> lol ActionParsnip is still around.
<sicko> hi
<roasted> Is it possible to mirror your displays using xrandr? I didn't see any entry of mirroring in the man page...
<LjL> chroot_: uh, no. netbooks (at least most of them) use "normal" processors, and you can install "normal" things on them. i have standard Ubuntu on my EeePC netbook.
<LjL> chroot_: there are some ARM-based netbooks, but most of them are not.
<coreyman> What repository do I have to add to get sun-java in the latest ubuntu version?
<MacroMan> On my Ubuntu server I added an iptables rule like so: /sbin/iptables -A FORWARD -o tun0 -j ACCEPT
<riley> hey guys i could use some help with gnome 3 cinnamon
<MacroMan> I haven't saved the tables. How can I just reload the rules that are saved?
<riley> for somereason i have no sound output through hdmi
<chroot_> hi, LjL, i find that most netbooks use Atom intel processor, not the x86 processor, that is different thing
<MacroMan> (without rebooting)
<LjL> chroot_: no - it's the same thing
<riley> even though it lets me choose it as an output
<LjL> chroot_: Atom is just a more power-efficient x86
<riley> my speakers and headset both work fine
<LjL> chroot_: it's slower than most "desktop" x86 processors, but architecture-wise, it's the same
<h00k> !mint | riley
<ubottu> riley: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ElLocoGato> SkippersBoss, no go.  PA is not at fault.  Mic disappeared from alsamixer.
<riley> its still ubuntu and gnome so u dont have to give me the cold sholder
<MacroMan> riley: I don't think he meant it rudely, but this is a very busy channel.
<LjL> chroot_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Atom#Instruction_set_architecture
<chroot_> so, LjL, you mean i can install the most x86 based ubuntu versions on a netbook that has Atom processor?
<riley> i understand that just no ones in the mint irc lol
<h00k> riley: We don't support Cinnamon in here, you'll have to check the documentation on where you can get support for it
<LjL> chroot_: yes, that's exactly what i mean. i have an Atom netbook (EeePC 901) with normal x86 Ubuntu installed.
<MacroMan> Anyone know how I can reload the iptables without restarting my server?
<chroot_> and also you can type command in your EeePC?
<LjL> chroot_: you may want to install something else, but that'd just be because of performance considerations, not because of the CPU
<LjL> chroot_: why wouldn't i be able to? of course i can
<SkippersBoss> ElLocoGato: Hmm sorry to hear that. Well at least we now that it is NOT an PAVU problem this time
<LjL> chroot_: still, a netbook may not always be ideal for programming. the low resolution makes IDEs very crowded, and the slow speed makes compiling slow
<h00k> riley: I didn't intend rudeness, just that Mint isn't supported here
<Combatjuan> Hello.  I created a new normal user 'alice' on server 'server' and am trying to ssh to alice@server.  After inputting the password I get "Permission denied, please try again."  I'm certain that I'm putting in the right password and alice's shell is set to /bin/bash.
<ikonia> Combatjuan: on the local host, try to login to alice or "su - alice"
<Combatjuan> alice's home dir is /home/alice.  It is owned by her and writeable and so forth.  What am I missing here?  I can ssh in as root.
<ikonia> Combatjuan: you shouldn't be able to ssh as root - the root account is disabled
<jrib> Combatjuan: are you using ubuntu?
<Combatjuan> ikonia: I can log as alice locally. (su - alice)
<ikonia> Combatjuan: are you using ubuntu ?
<Combatjuan> Yes.  It's ubuntu lucid.  And I'll disable root login once I can log in as someone else (e.g. alice).
<ikonia> Combatjuan: do you have no non-privileged users on your system ?
<Combatjuan> The root account is /not/ disabled.  PermitRootLogin yes
<intrader> I have formatted a usb stick /dev/sdb according to http://nikste.wordpress.com/2007/01/12/how-to-format-usb-memory-stick-in-linux/ with the fdisk -l results shown in http://paste.ubuntu.com/1050941/ . There is no partition table in the stick. What can I do to make the usb stick proper? I need to name the volume 'Backup' for use by 'deja' on linux 12.4
<ikonia> Combatjuan: that's not what I asked
<ikonia> Combatjuan: do you have no other non-privileged accounts on the machine ?
<Combatjuan> ikonia: There are other users than alice, yes.
<ikonia> Combatjuan: ok, so become one, then "su - alice" and check the password
<Combatjuan> ikonia: It works.
<ikonia> Combatjuan: so you know the problem is with ssh
<ikonia> Combatjuan: check the ssh logs
<h00k> Combatjuan: try ssh -vvv (up to 3 'v's), may help as well
<jrib> Combatjuan: you enabled the root account yourself?  What further modifications did you make to sshd_config?  To your system?
<Combatjuan> Where are the ssh logs?  I don't see anything obvious in /var/log.  Tailing messages and syslog doesn't show anything on a failed login.
<Combatjuan> jrib: I did not enable the root login myself as far as I'm aware.  Actually, let me check, that may have been changed automatically as part of a setup script.
<CreazioN> xfce rocksa!
<alusion> I want to have it setup so highlight = copy to clipboard
<alusion> Can anyone help?
<jrib> Combatjuan: the root account is disabled by default on ubuntu.  How did you install this system?
<streulma> hello, I want to proxypass another url, but I have already proxypass / how can I do that ?
<ElLocoGato> SkippersBoss, Hmm, I see the following in /var/log/syslog, corresponds to about the right time for the dropout, and is the device number of the USB mic: kernel: [63194.088077] usb 2-4: reset full-speed USB device number 12 using ohci_hcd
<Combatjuan> With ssh -vvv : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1051049/
<Combatjuan> jrib: It looks like part of the post-install script is to copy an sshd_config over the existing one.  If I diff the current copy to the backup of the original it says the only line changed is UseDNS no .  So I doubt my 'backup' copy is clean.
<jrib> Combatjuan: that's impossible since root login isn't allowed by default either
<Combatjuan> jrib: Yes.  That's my point.
<jrib> Combatjuan: can you pastebin the current sshd_config?
<Combatjuan> I /think/ this server was originally a Hardy install that got upgraded.  Is it possible that back in the Hardy days root login was allowed by default on ssh?
<jrib> Combatjuan: I don't think so
<MassiveTR> ubuntu one says "The authentication failed." when i try to login help
<roasted> Is it possible to mirror your displays using xrandr? I didn't see any entry of mirroring in the man page...
<root> hola
<bernardoct> Hi y'all! I'm having a problem with my sound in Ubuntu 12.04
<kapz> I am trying to install an app, I opened the .deb file via gdebi and it complains that dependency not satisfied libpython >=2.7 however libpython2.7 is installed on my ubuntu 12.04 32 bit..h
<bernardoct> All my volume settings are ok, but I have no sound
<kapz> *help
<bernardoct> Also, in the Output pane of the Sound Settings dialog I guess I'm missing options
<bernardoct> Can anyone give me a hand, please? :)
<Combatjuan> Well this is embarrassing.  It looks like it's a DNS issue.
<ActionParsnip> kapz: try:  sudo apt-get -f install
<intrader> I have formatted a usb stick /dev/sdb according to http://nikste.wordpress.com/2007/01/12/how-to-format-usb-memory-stick-in-linux/ with the fdisk -l results shown in http://paste.ubuntu.com/1050941/ . There is no partition table in the stick. What can I do to make the usb stick proper? I need to name the volume 'Backup' for use by 'deja' on linux 12.4. I have just tried gparted, but it does not offer ext3 or ext4 partitions
<Pirsch> Hello, I tried installing the latest Ubuntu recently and found that on all my rigs, after installation, my mouth and keyboard didn't work. Has that issue been fixed yet?
<Pirsch> mouse
<wolfmitch|work> So you couldn't eat after installing Ubuntu
<CreazioN> Anyone that knows about a patch to empathy for use with skype? There is a patch that should fix it, maybe someone here compiled it?
<Pirsch> Lol, yeah, yeah, I knew I'd suffer for that typo. :D
<wolfmitch|work> :D
<tonih2o> ciaoo!!
<tonih2o> :)
<octaviordz> Pirsch, I have installed in a desktop, laptop and netbook and I didn't have that problem
<Pirsch> I tried installing on both my desktop and laptop. Everything seems fine until the restart and I cannot sign in. The mouse and the keyboard seem dead.
<CreazioN> Should be possible to use skype within empathy
<Pirsch> I saw postings where others had the same problem but no answers so I figured I'd wait a month
<t0ken> hi folks, in 12.04 it looks like the AppArmor profile for Bind9 will not allow Bind to create journal files.  I don't see a bug on launchpad specific to this.  Figured I'd ask here before filing a bug in case there's something I'm missing
<DefKon3> how do i enable smooth scrolling in gnome 3.4.1 ???
<octaviordz> Pirsch, did you use a beta? or the release?
<Pirsch> release
<Pirsch> I never do betas. I'm a user, not a hobbyist. :D
<DefKon3> ???
<octaviordz> ok, it's odd that the keyboard is not reconized
<ActionParsnip> Pirsch: what make and model is the laptop?
<Pirsch> The other Ubuntu ditros worked fine, but the recent one doesn't
<Pirsch> Toshiba Satellite
<ActionParsnip> Pirsch: what model satellite?
<DefKon3>  chrome://flags/
<intrader> I need to perform a backup. Must first format usb that lost partition table. I have formatted a usb stick /dev/sdb according to http://nikste.wordpress.com/2007/01/12/how-to-format-usb-memory-stick-in-linux/ with the fdisk -l results shown in http://paste.ubuntu.com/1050941/ . There is no partition table in the stick. What can I do to make the usb stick proper? I need to name the volume 'Backup' for use by 'deja' on linux 12.4. I ha
<intrader> ve just tried gparted, but it does not offer ext3 or ext4 partitions
<ActionParsnip> Pirsch: and why have you not mentioned this earlier?
<wolfmitch|work> I lost the game
<Pirsch> I cannot remember, it's at the office
<DefKon3> How do i enable smooth scrolling on gnome 3.4.1? the gnome 3.4 release says it supports it, but i dont see any diffrence
<ActionParsnip> Pirsch: can you get a USB keyboard to work?
<octaviordz> Pirsch, strange I also have a tohsiba stellite laptop .. (don't have it around) but is something like a505-someting ...
<kosko> where can i actualy see what options are available for apt-get
<kosko> i.e. man?
<Pirsch> I didn't try the usb keyboard on the laptop cause it didn't work on the desktop
<ActionParsnip> kosko: man page is pretty good
<kosko> no luck with man apt
<ikonia> kosko: the man page details all available options
<wolfmitch|work> Kosoko-man apt-get
<ActionParsnip> kosko: it's:  man apt-get
<MassiveTR> apt-get
<ActionParsnip> kosko: apt-get is the command, not apt
<kosko> thank you
<kosko> i see
<ActionParsnip> Pirsch: worth a try
<octaviordz> Pirsch did you upgrade?
<induz> hello, i want to install on my Ubuntu 10.4 so that I can watch TV programs online via internet/[roadrunner]
<MarcelT3> hey there, i´m trying to set up a MaaS node via PXE boot. i always run into 'bad archive mirror' isn´t it supposed to fetch all stuff from the archive.ubuntu.com servers?
<Wavelight> hello
<CreazioN> Anyone that knows about a patch to empathy for use with skype? There is a patch that should fix it, maybe someone here compiled it? Also what do you think is the best solution with skype?
<benjamin1> weechat
<nitrohax> anyone hear of bugs/conflicts using the full compiz suite with 12.04
<induz> something like setupTV
<Pirsch> Can't upgrade cause I cannot sign in after first restart. The LiveCD runs perfectly, but once I restart, no mouse and keyboard
<wolfmitch|work> How would I make an installed ubuntu be able to be pxe booted into?
<CharlieSu> Hi all.  What is console-kit-daemon for?  I'm running 10.04 server w/ no graphical interface and I'm seeing this process take a lot of resources...
<Wavelight> I have a wired router TL-470+ and I want to record logs from the network, and for that I think Ubuntu in bridge mode would be great
<Wavelight> now
<octaviordz> Pirsch, what I mean is did you upgrade from a older ubuntu release?
<Wavelight> for how long the Ubuntu server keeps the logs?
<haylo> wolfmitch|work, go into a pre-existing install with ssh
<Wavelight> I have 15 computers in the place
<wolfmitch|work> haylo: I need net booting
<Pirsch> Nope. Tried that once and had to reistall. I always just do fresh reinstalls
<Pirsch> I live in China and the net connections are less than perfect, sign upgrading is not the best option
<haylo> wolfmitch|work, you use the net booting to get the mini-iso i think
<Widoa> Does the "Move window to workspace x" shortcut work for -anyone-?
<haylo> but really im sure you could figure out an easier wau to get onto the hard drive
<haylo> way*
<LordMael> hi :)
<wolfmitch|work> Haylo: To make an already-installed ubuntu netbootable?
<ActionParsnip> CreazioN: tried the Linux Skype client?
<octaviordz> Pirsch, acutally I you can upgrade from the LiveCD installer .. is a installer option (not sure if 12.04 is the first one that has this feature)
<Goshen> Good morning!
<ActionParsnip> Widoa: I only have one workspace, so wouldn't know :)
<LordMael> noob question here:  my x-session keeps dying and i'm trying to locate the correct logs to see why.  Any help would be greatly appreciated
<ActionParsnip> LordMael: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<haylo> wolfmitch|work, net bootable? im not sure you understand what pxe booting is for
<Pirsch> octaviordz, I hadn't noticed that
<kosko> how do i scroll up in the screen
<haylo> its to install an operating sysytem, not to just boot it up the system
<Widoa> ActionParsnip: not sure why you would want one room instead of a house. ;)
<CreazioN> ActionParsnip, yes I have - just thinking about getting it all in one client - seems like the empathy is almost default for it all, or can be
<haylo> i doubt that its even a viable way to actually (boot) the system wolfmitch|work
<ActionParsnip> Widoa: I don't use many apps, so I don't need any more. Makes the system run leaner too
<kosko> screen utility
<bernardoct> Hi y'all! I'm having a problem with my sound in Ubuntu 12.04
<bernardoct> All my volume settings are ok, but I have no sound
<Guest61177> hola
<haylo> its for installing an operating system usually
<bernardoct> Also, in the Output pane of the Sound Settings dialog I guess I'm missing options
<kosko> how to scroll up
<bernardoct> Can anyone give me a hand, please? :)
<Guest61177> hola
<ActionParsnip> CreazioN: not sure for skype calls but I'm guessing it can do PMs
<ActionParsnip> kosko: which client?
<naveen_> hi
<kosko> ActionParsnip: mac command prompt?
<kosko> ActionParsnip: mac os
<khamer> Is there any kind of tool for helping identify which GTK classes are being used on a given element?
<kosko> ActionParsnip: ubuntu on another ssh end
<Mandalord> bernadoct: can you give more detail
<CreazioN> ActionParsnip, seems like there is a patch that fix a bug, but dunno if its possible to compile such things? I dont use calls at all
<kosko> ActionParsnip: with screen
<ActionParsnip> bernardoct: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<Mandalord> bernadoct: you dont have sound when playing media file or  flash or anytime
<ActionParsnip> kosko: not sure, ctrl+pgup maybe..
<ActionParsnip> CreazioN: there may be a ppa with empathy + patch
<kosko> ActionParsnip: doesn't work
<uw> hi, anybody else find that google maps is utterly useless under ubuntu?
<bernardoct> ActionParsnip: I'm performing an update and will do it as soon as its done. Hang on :)
<ActionParsnip> kosko: or just pgup or shift+pgup...you get the idea
<uw> as far as being increadbily slow
<bernardoct> Mandalord: Media, flash, everything :/
<nitrohax> bernardoct, using 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> uw: what browsers have you tried?
<Mandalord> bernardoct: do as ActionParsnip said :wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<ndlovu> yay! succesfully recoveded from failed upgrade. thanks for the help :)
<CreazioN> ActionParsnip, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/970885
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 970885 in pidgin-skype (Ubuntu) "Empathy 3.4 and pidgin-skype" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<bernardoct> nitrohax: Yes, 12.04
<uw> Mandalord, chrome and firefox.   both have been updated to the latest with in 2 weeks
<schnuffle> ndlovu: fine
<ActionParsnip> CreazioN: subscibve to the bug and keep an eye on it :)
<MarcelT3> someone knows what to do on 'bad archive mirror' @ MaaS node PXE install ?
<CreazioN> ActionParsnip, but the erorr seems to have been comitted?
<bernardoct> ActionParsnip: Where should I past the output?
<ActionParsnip> uw: can you give the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'       Thanks
<ActionParsnip> bernardoct: the script outputs a URL, what is the URL. Select to upload the text to the Alsa servers
<ActionParsnip> uw: use http://pastie.org to host the text
<bernardoct> http://git.alsa-project.org/?p=alsa-driver.git;a=blob_plain;f=utils/alsa-info.sh
<bernardoct> Is it this one?
<CreazioN> ActionParsnip, if https://code.launchpad.net/skype4empathy means that - dunno how it works - if its me that need to do anything
<ActionParsnip> bernardoct: no, run the command I gave in a terminal and upload to the server
<bernardoct> Ok, now I think I got it right http://git.alsa-project.org/?p=alsa-driver.git;a=blob_plain;f=utils/alsa-info.sh
<induz> how to able to watch online TV prgrams on Ubuntu desktop like zadoo or rauko
<bernardoct> Mandalord: There is the link
<ActionParsnip> bernardoct: ok real slow now. Copy "wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<ActionParsnip> " without the quotes
<induz> is there some programs like setupTV
<uw> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/dLd0Rk4U
<ActionParsnip> bernardoct: press CTRL+ALT+T  and paste the command as ONE line in the terminal and hit ENTER
<nitrohax> shoudln't it be dark3n|on. LOL
<induz> online tv
<ActionParsnip> uw: why such an old release? I suggest you remove flashplugin-installer package and enable the partner repo, you should then be able to install adobe-flashplugin which will give 64bit flash for your 64bit OS
<dark3n> nitrohax, i don't get it :)
<bernardoct> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=49ab49badd9baceb4a98df6f3f19fe5a744b24f5
<ActionParsnip> bernardoct: perfect :)
<nitrohax> neither do i dark
<dryhay> hi. how to set default path for IDLE (in Ubuntu 11.10)?
<bernardoct> ActionParsnip: Thanks! :)
<nitrohax> induz, waht are you tryign to do?
<ActionParsnip> bernardoct: why did you not say it was a laptop and why did you not say it was an asus m50vn ?
<induz> nitrohax, i want to watch tv programs on my desktop through internet
<bernardoct> ActionParsnip: It wasn't working because I wasn't in my home directory
<nitrohax> induz, through the browser?
<ActionParsnip> bernardoct: have you seen this: http://www.linlap.com/wiki/asus+m50vn
<bernardoct> ActionParsnip: My bad, I didn't know it would be really useful information. Is it common to have problems with this laptop?
<uw> ActionParsnip, ok i will update flash first
<intrader> Anyone,  I have formatted a usb stick /dev/sdb according to http://nikste.wordpress.com/2007/01/12/how-to-format-usb-memory-stick-in-linux/ with the fdisk -l results shown in http://paste.ubuntu.com/1050941/ . There is no partition table in the stick. What can I do to make the usb stick proper? I need to name the volume 'Backup' for use by 'deja' on linux 12.4. I have just tried gparted, but it does not offer ext3 or ext4 partitions
<induz> nitrohax, not through the brwser...may be like setupTV on windows[ms]...
<bernardoct> ActionParsnip: I haven't seen that. I'll read now
<nitrohax> induz, oh you mean using a tv card?
<induz> nitrohax, no tv card...through internet..
<nitrohax> induz, ok one secong
<induz> nitrohax, i want to watch asian programs
<nitrohax> second even
<ActionParsnip> bernardoct: try:     echo "options snd-hda-intel model=3stack-6ch" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf > /dev/null
<bernardoct> ActionParsnip: What do I do after that?
<Mandalord> intrader: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/not-valid-partition-table-393042/
<nitrohax> induz, sorry not that i know of.
<Chechuka> hola
<nitrohax> induz, my work around would be finding away through the browser
<bernardoct> ActionParsnip: I tried the command you told em to but still no sound :/
<sacarlson> intrader: I'm not sure what your final goal is but maybe you need to partition you drive first or do you want it to be bootable?
<induz> nitrohax, i am looking for something like sopCast
<nitrohax> bernardoct, do you have volume sliders?
<bernardoct> nitrohax: What's this?
<intrader> Mandalord, I will follow directions, thanks
<wolfmitch|work> hurrdurr.com FTW
<bernardoct> nitrohax: If it's about my volume settings, all of them are ok... I checked alsamixer and pavucontrol already :/
<oCean> wolfmitch|work: please don't post nonsense here
<wolfmitch|work> Mmk
<intrader> sacarlson, I want to use the usb to store 'deja' backups. I have not been able to do this in 12.4 yet. does not need to be bootable.
<nitrohax> bernardoct, so you can move sliders for the vol. back and forth?
<bernardoct> nitrohax: Yes I can
<sacarlson> intrader: I've never put extX on a none partitioned drive but maybe you can?
<sacarlson> intrader: did you try just put a single partition on the disk for sdb1 so you can format it with ext3 or extX?
<MacroMan> When I call a command remotely via ssh like so: ssh -p 2020 username@192.168.6.79 "ls -la"
<sacarlson> intrader: or if you don't need permisions in your files just create a standard fat32 format that any windows will mount
<Mandalord> sacarlson: yeah he didn't because only /dev/sdb, not /dev/sdb1
<MacroMan> Can I issue more than one command in the same line?
<nitrohax> bernardoct, do you have the correct sound card selected for output?
<bernardoct> I've tried both, default and intel
<sacarlson> Mandalord: yes I see what he has now is no partition table for intruder
<llutz> maciejjo: "ls -la; 2nd do whatever i want; 3rd command"
<bernardoct> nitrohax: I've tried both, default and intel, but none of them worked
<induz> i am looking for a plyaer that can play online TV programs on Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> bernardoct: you need to reboot after the command
<llutz> maciejjo: sry wrong nick
<bernardoct> ActionParsnip: Ah, I see. I'll do it now. I'll be back in a second
<bernardoct> nitrohax: I'll reboot and be back in a second
<ActionParsnip> bernardoct: make sure you only have the one I gave
<intrader> sacarlson, it when I created the ext3 partition with mkfs it did not complain. How do I put a partition on the drive?
<Mandalord> intrader: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition/CreatingPartitions
<sacarlson> intrader: oh maybe you just failed to try to mount it then?
<sacarlson> intrader: how did you plan to mount this drive?
<intrader> Mandalord, I have trouble with gparted, it does not offer ext3 or ext4 partitions
<nitrohax> intrader> yes it does
<llutz> intrader: ext3/4 are filesystems, not partition-types. partition type would be linux
<sacarlson> intrader: maybe sudo mkdir /mnt;  sudo mount /dev/sdb /mnt ;   did you try that?
<intrader> sacarlson, just stick the usb key in. it should mount automatically
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: you can't mount sdb
<llutz> sure you can
<sacarlson> intrader: well I guess you tried that and it won't mount auto try manual
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: oh it need partition?
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: you'd mount sdb1 as the first partition :)
<bernardoct> ActionParsnip: Hi, I'm back. It didn't work :(
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: they didn't partition the drive so I think it might work
<bernardoct> nitrohax: I rebooted but I still have the same problem :/
<llutz> ActionParsnip: if he made an fs on the raw-device (which he did) he can mount it, simple.
<Mandalord> ActionParsnip he doesnt have sdb1, maybe he doeant have a patition
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: if you looked at the fdisk -l you would see they have no partion /dev/sdb1
<ActionParsnip> llutz: really? wow
<intrader> Guys, I am blessed by so much info. I am thinkng of discarding the usb (16Gb), and go buy a new one
<designbybeck> Any Mac users running Ubuntu in here?
<llutz> intrader: pastebin "sudo fdisk -l"
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: you could make a partition in the same place then use foremost to restore data. Or try mounting sdb
<sacarlson> intrader: so all you can do is try to mount it and if it fails then try partition it like normal drive
<Mandalord> intrader: then have a try with Partition Magic (only work on windows though):D
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: you can use testdisk to make the partition table again
<Mandalord> llutz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1050941/ its his sudo fdisk -l
<llutz> intrader: "sudo fdisk /dev/sdb"
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: they formated a usb flash drive at /dev/sdb so no partion
<ki4ro> Yesterday I was told here that the Cube would not work on 12.04.  I have it working by following the directions here:  http://fernhilllinuxproject.com/guidesandhowtos/usingcompiz.html
<intrader> sacarlson, Mandalord ,Ilutz, must go away. Wife calling. I will follow later. Thanks so much.
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: ah
<Mandalord> well wife is so powerfull all the time:P
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: too late now
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: true ;)
<ActionParsnip> wife > root
<induz> i am looking for a programs on which i can watch TV live online
<sacarlson> induz: firefox
<induz> some kind of online TV player
<sacarlson> induz: any browser
<Mandalord> induz: sopcast
<Mandalord> and tv-maxe
<sacarlson> induz: vlc
<induz> i want to watch asian tv
<induz> they r not braoscast here
<Mandalord> induz: again sopcast and tv-maxe
<sacarlson> induz: find the site first they also provide there own software most can do over a browser with flash player
<bernardoct> ActionParsnip: Do you have any other idea?
<Mandalord> a lot of cctv
<bernardoct> nitrohax: Do you have any other idea?
<nitrohax> i'm workign on it.
<induz> I have installed sopcast on Totem but unable to play any TV show
<ActionParsnip> bernardoct: did you read the rest of the links I gave?
<sacarlson> induz: what site?
<Mandalord> induz: do you enable any firewall
<bernardoct> ActionParsnip: the linlap link?
<induz> http://samiux.blogspot.com/2011/05/howto-sopcast-and-ppstream-on-ubuntu.html
<sacarlson> induz: what site is you tv show one?
<sacarlson> on
<induz> Mandalord, i am able to watch online TV on MS winXp Computer but I want to watch on ubuntu PC
<sacarlson> induz: it is web site dependent without knowing what site we can't help you
<induz> sacarlson, its not website based
<induz> its a player
<sacarlson> induz: oh it's on the radio?
<sacarlson> induz: cable tv?
<induz> sacarlson, yes
<Mandalord> induz: remove your old sopcast install and try this
<Mandalord> http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu
<induz> Mandalord, how can i install it
<zetheroo> anyone with sound knowledge on how to update flash in Google Chrome browser?
<Mandalord> oh sorry http://ppa.launchpad.net/jason-scheunemann/ppa/ubuntu
<Mandalord> add this ppa and apt-get update, apt-get install sp-auth sopcast-player
<sacarlson> induz: I run my tv card with tvtime
<chrisalk> i have an Acer Aspire 5610, when i play video either on the dvd or online it chatters and skips
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: it uses the system flash if it's available
<sacarlson> induz: but that depends on what tv tuner card you have
<induz> sacarlson, i dont run any cable/card...its online through internet
<sacarlson> induz: you said there was no web site,  if it's on internet then there is a website
<ActionParsnip> chrisalk: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash| gnash|swf|spark'     Thansk, please use http://pastie.org to host the output (or similar)
<itbox> When I try to install restricted Nvidia drivers, when I reboot, the drivers are installed, but the screen resolution is locked to 620x360 or smaller and that's the maximum resolution setting. How do I fix this?
<chrisalk> everything loads up for video alright, but then it just stalls/skips...like a scratched cd
<ActionParsnip> itbox: try:  sudo nvidia-xconfig    and reboot
<induz> sacarlson, there are plenty of channels on that player...there is no website..i have to selecta country and select a channel thats all
<itbox> ok, I will try
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks -- got it ;)
<chrisalk> i'll try pastie.org, one sec
<Mandalord> induz: remove your old sopcast and try this
<Mandalord> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jason-scheunemann/ppa
<sacarlson> induz: yes the website can provide you channels in many countries
<Mandalord> use that command in terminal
<induz> Mandalord, how can I remove my old sopcast
<sacarlson> induz: or many different websites can provide many differnet channels, in any case I've seen some that require propriatary software and some don't
<ghostnik11> does anyone know how to take a m4v file and burn it to a dvd so that it can work in a dvd player
<usr13> yes
<Mandalord> sudo apt-get remove sopcast
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: tried devede ?
<induz> sacarlson, i use setupTV program on winXp
<Mandalord> induz: did you remove your sopcast
<induz> Mandalord, yes
<Wiz_KeeD> can anyone help me with my wireless connectio on ubuntu 10.04 lucid? if i let it boot and it automatically connects to a wireless network in aprox 1-2 min the whole box freezes
<ghostnik11> ActionParsnip, no will look it up now, i was going to use k3b to burn it but i don't know how or where to put the m4v file in k3b so that it gets burn properly to the blank dvd
<Mandalord> then "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jason-scheunemann/ppa"
<Wiz_KeeD> then if i disconnect from boot and try to connect, it doesn't work anymore and keeps asking for password allthough my android device and the same laptop in windows connects perfectly with the same password
<induz> sacarlson, i want to watch tv through a player
<BryanRuiz> any suggestions on an email client that supports exchange server?
<induz> Mandalord, how can I get new sopcast now
<sacarlson> induz: check out youtube.com many tv channels take you pick
<compdoc> BryanRuiz, exchange supports pop3 and smtp and imap - take your pick
<Mandalord> just do as i said, we go step by step: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jason-scheunemann/ppa
<BryanRuiz> compdoc: i feel that needs to be enabled though?
<Mandalord> did you run the command above
<compdoc> no, its default
<oCean> Mandalord: when suggesting PPA's please let the other person know that it is an unsupported 3rd party repository
<BryanRuiz> compdoc: thx
<samuel> hello guys
<Mandalord> well 3rd party
<oCean> Mandalord: and not supported
<induz> sacarlson, i am not looking for old programs but live TV on internet
<samuel> anyone here tried to install ubuntu on macbook pro retina display?
<Mandalord> yep
<oCean> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<compdoc> BryanRuiz, just have to forward the ports in the firewall
<BryanRuiz> compdoc: hopefully thats done
<BryanRuiz> compdoc: by any chance do you know how my iphone is connecting? isnt there an exchange protocol?
<compdoc> BryanRuiz, Ive set up a couple of apple devices - they just use the standard pop3 and smtp ports
<induz> Mandalord, i added the repo now what
<Mandalord> induz: after adding the ppa you should run "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get install sp-auth sopcast-player"
<Mandalord> after that enjoy sopcast
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: again, use devede, you'll make a DVD ISO which you can then burn
<samuel> no luck huh?
<induz> Mandalord, i get :-Depends: libvlc-dev but it is not going to be installed
<induz> E: Broken packages
<itbox> ok, I did nvidia-xconfig and now the resolutions are fine, but when i go to the Additional Drivers screen, it says "This driver is activated but not currently in use." How to make it be in use?
<ghostnik11> ActionParsnip, thanks bro, i just have to remove a couple stuff (libavformat53, libpostproc52, libswscale2) before i can install it using ubuntu software center
<induz> Mandalord, Depends: libvlc-dev but it is not going to be installed
<induz> E: Broken packages
<Mandalord> induz: uhm change your server by Synaptic to main server then try it again
<induz> Mandalord, how
<sacarlson> induz: this seems to play on my browser with no problem http://www.live-online-tv.com/
<b4db1t> LS CAP
<sacarlson> induz: as I said you need a WEBSITE
<ghostnik11> ActionParsnip, quick question when i go into synaptic they say if i remove for example libavformat53 then i have remove stuff like vlc, my mozilla plugin for avi and other things
<Mandalord> induz: do you know synaptic? just type sudo synaptic
<roasted> Question - how can I launch something via terminal and then it release the terminal so I can close terminal window and the process still run? I thought I just had to add a & behind it.
<itbox> ActionParsnip: ok, I did nvidia-xconfig and now the resolutions are fine, but when i go to the Additional Drivers screen, it says "This driver is activated but not currently in use." How to make it be in use?
<Mandalord> sacarlson: no need for website since we can watch tv by an P2P client right
<ghostnik11> ActionParsnip, can i just install devede without removing these (libavformat53, libpostproc52, libswscale2)
<sacarlson> Mandalord: sure if you want your freind to use all his bandwidth instead of the free feed
<induz> Mandalord, now I am on Synaptic manager
<Mandalord> induz: Setting> Repository> Download from Main Server
<induz> sacarlson, its a program called setupTV
<sacarlson> induz: stuck on one solution when there are 100
<oCean> Mandalord: how will changing to another server help?
<kaje1> I was trying to install a package using apt-get and it failed during the install. Now, whenever I install or update, it tries to complete that install and fails. Is there some way to cancel all pending installs for apt?
<oCean> Mandalord: adding the PPA resulted in broken dependencies
<induz> sacarlson, thats website is for europe...not for asian countries
<itbox> I did nvidia-xconfig and now the resolutions are fine, but when i go to the Additional Drivers screen, it says "This driver is activated but not currently in use." How to make it be in use?
<induz> sacarlson, its something like idesitv.com
<Mandalord> ocean: well i have a similar problem before: i'm using another server (fpt mirror from Vietnam) to install thing and keep getting error
<usr13> kaje1: sudo apt-get -f install
<Mandalord> ocean: it seem the local server didnot synch with the main server properly
<oCean> Mandalord: the Broken Packages message means there is a installation conflict
<kaje1> usr13: That causes the error to show up again. It is still trying to complete the install of this damn package
<Mandalord> ocean: not sure, i tried to install wine at that time, and only success when chang the server to main server
<kaje1> It's failing in the "setting up ..." phase.
<kaje1> I just want to cancel the install
<mafiaboy> hi ...how do i re-enable compositing in unity
<Mandalord> induz: did you change the server and do the "sudo  apt-get update" "sudo apt-get install sp-auth sopcast-player" again
<usr13> itbox: If your screen is fine now, you are good to go.  Right?
<itbox> well yea
<usr13> kaje1: What package?
<itbox> and the glxgears are running fine (4700 fps)
<docvell> QUESTION: How do I create a shortcut to a file that can only be run as ./filename ?
<docvell> on desktop for gnome
<kaje1> oracle-java7-installer... It turned out to be more trouble than it was worth, so I installed openjdk
<philaneous> e/names
<jrib> docvell: what file is this?  You can create a shell script that cd to the right directory and then does ./filename.  Though I'd be surprised if you can't run it by just executing the full path: /whatever/filename
<philaneous> has anyone experience theyre server mounting encrypted?
<docvell> let me try
<chrisalk> how do i enable the partner repo?
<philaneous> clear
<Mandalord> chrisalk: sudo synaptic > Setting > Repository
<sacarlson> philaneous: you want to create an encrypted folder?
<docvell> worked :)
<docvell> thanks :)
<intrader> sacarlson, Mandalord ,Ilutz, with Gparted I created partition and backup is being done. Thanks guys
<sacarlson> intrader: cool
<sacarlson> intrader: did you even try to just mount it?
<intrader> sacarlson, no
<sacarlson> intrader: that's ok it works now
<nitrohax> anyone hear of problems/conflicts with the full compiz suite?
<nitrohax> on 12.04
<MonkeyDust> nitrohax  no system is perfect
<nitrohax> thnax MonkeyDust
<Guest3357> intrader, this is a test
<ActionParsnip> nitrohax: i avoid it and use Unity2D. Less bother :)
<intrader> sacarlson, Mandalord ,Ilutz, unfortunately, 'deja' reports 'Permission denied when trying  to create /media/Backup/duplicity
<ActionParsnip> intrader: it's llutz not Ilutz ;)
<sacarlson> intrader: did you check file and folder permitions?
<intrader> ActionParsnip, I have trouble distinguishing Ilutz from whatever I used. In XCHAT I tried to use Tab key to complete name - nogo
<nitrohax> ActionParsnip, but i have to have the burning windows on open and close. LOL
<intrader> sacarlson, what should they be?
<sacarlson> intrader: ls -A /media/*
<llutz> intrader: ls -ld /media/Backup/
<sacarlson> intrader: something that the backup user can write to
<sacarlson> intrader:  opps ya what llutz: said
<intrader> sacarlson, 'drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 Jun 20 09:36 /media/Backup'
<llutz> intrader: it's ext3-fs? and you want to use it as user to backup stuff?
<sacarlson> intrader: well only root and groups of root can write that
<chrisalk> when i type sudo synaptic in Terminal I get: sudo: synaptic: command not found...
<sacarlson> intrader: oh no I'm wrong again
<llutz> intrader: sudo chown $USER:$USER /media/Backup              if answer to question above is "yes"
<sacarlson> intrader: or am i
<Mandalord> do anyone know what happen with chrisalk?
<chrisalk> I'm right here
<intrader> llutz, sacarlson , and what $USER should I plug in 'intrader' is current user and admin
<gimpy34> I'm having problems with audio on 10.10.  Clementine was working fine until today, it now says "Connection refused".  I also see no pulseaudio processes running.
<llutz> intrader: sudo chown $USER:$USER /media/Backup              or intrader:intrader     (both will do)
<sacarlson> intrader: depends on what user you have setup to run backup like maybe intruder?
<llutz> chrisalk: apt-cache policy synaptic | grep -i insta
<intrader> llutz, only as backup
<llutz> intrader: sudo chown -R intrader:intrader /media/Backup              then
<gimpy34> Hmm, if I run pulseaudio by hand Clementine canc onnect but I still get no audio.  Why wouldn't pulseaudio run by itself?
<ActionParsnip> gimpy34: could add a startup item to run it
<gimpy34> ActionParsnip: "PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions"  It's not a daemon, shouldn't it started when I log in?
<intrader> sacarlson, llutz  now 'drwxr-xr-x 3 intrader intrader 4096 Jun 20 09:36 /media/Backup' - will try to do backup
<gimpy34> ActionParsnip: Also, even when I start it I have no audio.
<intrader> sacarlson, llutz  Backup started scanning -
<kuser> hi all. problems with udisks/policykit/ck-launch-session... anyone who understands this stuff? :)
<ActionParsnip> gimpy34: try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse   wait 10 seconds then reboot
<intrader> sacarlson, llutz  Backup started scanning -  seems to be writing. I think your help was fabulous! thanks
<ActionParsnip> gimpy34: sorry:   killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*
<llutz> !permissions | intrader take some time and read this. it might help in the future
<ubottu> intrader take some time and read this. it might help in the future: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<linux_is_my_hero> good afternoon :-)
<Mandalord> ubottu: just a stupid question: are you one guy or a group? Since i saw you available here all the time:D
<ubottu> Mandalord: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ki4ro> Mandalord: Ubottu is a bot
<Mandalord> hehe funny isnt it? want to know how they program
<linux_is_my_hero> my new LED keyboard will not light up in ubuntu, only windows.  how do i find out its make and model so i can get drivers?  its from china so it only has a generic model number on the back from some company no one has ever heard of but im guessing isnt there a way i can find out from the command prompt (Terminal)?
<linux_is_my_hero> mandalord: it is interesting, isnt it?
<Mandalord> well, if ubottu is a bot then it has great AI, right?
<vieira> Hello I have a AMDx2 2.2Ghz + 1Gig ram machine with ubuntu 12.04 that I use via ssh. Whenever I start building openwrt, i.e., compiling code (cpu-intensive) after a while I lose the connection and cannot reconnect (ssh timeout).
<sacarlson> linux_is_my_hero: how does it plug in from usb?
<llutz> Mandalord: just !trigger -> predefined answers, not very intelligent (sry ubottu )
<vieira> any idea?
<linux_is_my_hero> sacarlson: yes
<sacarlson> linux_is_my_hero: lsusb might give you info to search google to find results
<linux_is_my_hero> sacarlson: thanks, ill try that :-)
<nitrohax> watch my luck compix fusion is going to mess up my system and i'll haev to re do averything, again .LOL
<compdoc> vieira, some ssh clients have a keep-alive. Although Ive never set it or needed it
<vieira> compdoc: I cannot reconnect...
<vieira> compdoc: Only calling the place and asking some co-worker to press the reset button allows me to reconnect
<sacarlson> vieira: does it ever return to active opertation without reboot?  check /var/log/syslog file
<compdoc> vieira, when compiling or whatever, do you watch the cpu use? is it peaking?
<linux_is_my_hero> sacarlson: through process of elimination, this is the keyboard: Bus 002 Device 010: ID 04d9:1702 Holtek Semiconductor, Inc.
<vieira> sacarlson: no, i left it overnight but no luck
<Listener> Sound has disappeared from my otherwise perfectly running lubuntu installation. Any thoughts on how to trouble shoot this? I've done the obvious, muting, alsamixer... Current system, all up to date.
<vieira> sacarlson: more than 12 hours so if it were to return by itself it would...
<nitrohax> hmmm... compiz fusion icon isn't doing anything. brb
<qarek> hello
<vieira> compdoc: it is a dual core machine, one of the cores is peaking, the other is idle (not using -j 3 or something like that)
<compdoc> vieira, ok, good
<dontknow> it must be shame on ati that open source drivers works much better then catalyst while playing video
<mobius420> ATI is floundering
<compdoc> dontknow, not always. sometimes the ati driver works better
<mobius420> nvidia is folding them up like a walmart card table anyway
<mobius420> sad but true
<vieira> sacarlson, compdoc: I searched the log files but nothing catch my eye there...
<compdoc> ati/amd is fine
<induz> i am looking for tv radio player
<vieira> any idea? :\
<mobius420> guys I am having a hard time locating some mystery webserver daemon which is apparently running on my computer
<dontknow> compdoc, i have ati hd2400, with catalyst poor video performance
<mobius420> when i do 127.0.0.1 I dont get any server
<mobius420> I've looked for the usual suspects  i.e. apache2 etc...
<compdoc> nvidia got the finger from Torvalds
<dontknow> compdoc, ati would get something else :)
<kuser> anyone who undestands policykit/consolekit/udisks please? :)
<compdoc> dontknow, yes, I agree tho, sometimes the opensouce driver is the best one
<induz> sacarlson, its tv radio player
<dontknow> compdoc, what ati card you have and can you watch videos without issue?
<sacarlson> induz: so is vlc http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0tgL0365PE
<induz> sacarlson, i have vlc
<compdoc> dontknow, I use amd systems with built-in video for servers running ubuntu - it varies, and I dont use it for gaming or watching videos
<kuser> i installed policykit and launched x with ck-launch but i still got problems...
<sacarlson> induz: well then you should already know you can play sopcast with vlc
<mobius420> everyone i've talked to says that ubuntu does not come with any webserver daemon bundled,  but I have not installed any and apparently there is one running on my system
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i find out what kidna keyboard i have if theres no label plate on it?
<mobius420> I've prepared a pastebin output if anyone would be kind enough to have a look
<mobius420> linux_is_my_hero,  try  lsusb
<mobius420> assuming it's a usb keyboard
<induz> sacarlson, i dont know ...how to configure vlc
<linux_is_my_hero> mobius420: all i got from that was Bus 002 Device 010: ID 04d9:1702 Holtek Semiconductor, Inc.
<sacarlson> linux_is_my_hero: you already have that info,  I didn't see anyone having problems with it
<glitsj16> mobius420: how did you notice that a webserver daemon is running?
<sacarlson> induz: you must not watch the video link that tells you
<mobius420> linux_is_my_hero,  is that a bluetooth keyboard?
<induz> sacarlson, i am going to watch it but its for windowMS Xp PC
<sacarlson> induz: your link was in thai couldn't read it so couldn't find info to play there video
<ActionParsnip> induz: why not just use samba?
<sacarlson> induz: the link above plays on my ubuntu
<mobius420> glitsj16,  the terminal told me
<induz> sacarlson, which link
<mobius420> this has been one of the longest running problems with ubuntu I have had to date :P
<mobius420> I had the fix at one time,  but I cannot seem to remember what it is
<glitsj16> mobius420: it could be another daemon that uses another port than 80 so 127.0.0.1 shouldn't do anything .. i believe cups comes bundled by default and listens on port 631 .. just trying to get a clue what you're experiencing
<mobius420> well,  when I try to run a program which will be listening on port 80,  I get a response that a webserver daemon with SSL no less is already running
<mobius420> most odd
<linux_is_my_hero> mobius420: no it is bluetooth
<linux_is_my_hero> mobius420: ***USB
<llutz> mobius420: and "sudo lsof -i :80" says?
<ghostnik11> ActionParsnip, thanks i got devede and its working, i installed it through synaptic and i am encoding my m4v files to dvd format right now as i type.  thanks again
<mobius420> llutz,  http://pastebin.com/5MqbJp0H
<induz> sacarlson, that link is for vlc on XP
<sacarlson> induz: no it's for flash
<ElFizbanio> tell me,how can one kill a program/process in ubuntu?
<mobius420> kill (PID)
<sacarlson> induz: don't you have flash installed? can't you watch youtube.com?
<llutz> mobius420: nothing shown, how did you find the server running (except the error above)?
<mobius420> use "top" from terminal to obtain the PID
<Meridious> ps -eaf | grep "process name" then kill that process
<sacarlson> !flash |induz
<ubottu> induz: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<michaeljones> is there a way to install ubuntu on a real hard drive through wubi?
<mobius420> llutz,  when I try to run a program,  the resulting terminal output tells me so
<sacarlson> Michael not that I know of
<llutz> mobius420: pls pastebin the exact error
<mobius420> I'm going to attempt to boot to an older kernel image and see if something changed that is causing this
<mobius420> llutz,   okay
<induz> sacarlson, on my vlc southcast tv listing is not listed
<sacarlson> induz: did you install flash yet?
<induz> sacarlson, flash is installed
<sacarlson> induz: I thought you wanted sopcast?
<induz> sopcast is not listed either
<sacarlson> induz: maybe you have to add the links to get more channels?
<sacarlson> induz: they only provide samples
<sacarlson> induz: same with internet radio
<induz> sacarlson, how can i do that??
<sacarlson> induz: depends on the site
<sacarlson> iduz the video showed you did you watch it?
<damms005> How can make a drive bootable spo that I can install ubuntu on it?
<induz> sacarlson, lets talk about vlc on ubuntu and settig up for sop-cast
<sacarlson> damms005: you can boot a usb flash to boot ubuntu
<damms005> How can make a drive bootable spo that I can install ubuntu from it?
<induz> sacarlson, that video is for Xp
<sacarlson> induz: I can't I don't know but they guy on the video did
<sacarlson> induz: if you can't see that video then you don't have flash installed correctly
<hypno> hi. i was thinking about using the windows installer to install ubuntu, but the ubuntu size seems to be of oddly fixated sizes. are the partition/image/whatever resizable afterwards?
<damms005> sacarlson: I have the hard disk now and I want to install ubuntu on it
<sacarlson> damms005: do you have a usb flash disk?
<sacarlson> damms005: you need a meadia to install from eather usb flash or cdrom or ...
<damms005> No
<wasanzy> hi
<wasanzy> please is there a command to convert pdf file to text file?
<sacarlson> damms005: you have no cdrom burner?
<damms005> sacarlson: my laptop compaq 610 does not support booting from a USB flash drive
<damms005> sacarlson: Spoilt (lens)
<sacarlson> damms005: you can boot from plop if bios doesn't support it
<sacarlson> damms005: but you still need a usb flash
<damms005> sacarlson: I have a USB with me now
<damms005> sacarlson: but I have tried to boot from it before but it is not in my boot menu.
<sacarlson> damms005: ok is it programed already to boot if not https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<damms005> sacarlson: So how can I install ubuntu in the external harddisk?
<sacarlson> damms005: after the usb has ubuntu image installed then install plop http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/index.html
<laggmopp> i wouldlike all output to come out /dev/ttyUSB0 as well as the normal console3.  whats the easiest way? using ubuntu lucid 64bit
<glitsj16> wasanzy: there's a 'pdftotext' command in the package poppler-utils
<sacarlson> damms005: I guess with plop you can boot from windows or set it to be in MBR
<wasanzy> ok thank you.
<damms005> sacarlson: Can I use my external Harddisk in place of the USB?
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: there is a boot floppy on pendrivelinux  if that help?
<sacarlson> damms005: no there is no image to put on your harddisk or maybe look at plop maybe it can do that too
<killer> hi ...is there an irc for unity
<MageofHope> Nobody here ever gotten Touchegg to work on Ubuntu 12.04?
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: plop is that a boot floopy
<ActionParsnip> killer: in what sense?
<wilee-nilee> damms005, if you have a computer that wont boot from a usb it is probably usb 1 a HD is going to rather slow with a OS.
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: gotcha :)
<ActionParsnip> killer: if you mean a channel, you could consult !alis
<damms005> So if I make the USB bootable and copy the ubuntu iso files to it, I run from bootup, but my laptop would not see it.
<piero> I'm having a terrible headache trying to do make the sound works throught the hdmi cable. Everything works fine on another OS (ms win), but even if hdmi output is selected in gnome-shell, nothing can be heard.. The hdmi port is from my ati radeon video card. Thanks for help
<sacarlson> damms005: you need to install plop first then it will read the usb flash boot
<kuser> anyone who undestands policykit/consolekit/udisks please? i got this "problematic" output: http://pastebin.com/C4DwanTs
<damms005> sacarlson: okay
<sacarlson> damms005: sequence 1. put ubuntu image on usb flash  2. install plot  3. boot flop that will get ubuntu image of usb and install
<ActionParsnip> piero: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<sacarlson> damms005: this assumes you are running from a system that is running windows
<harold> So, I'm looking at this article here: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Applications_GUI_Multimedia/How_To_Do_Eveything_With_DD
<harold> Which basically just gives like a thousand different really really cool and interesting things you can do with dd
<harold> And I notice he's doing a lot of "dd if=/proc/<STUFF>" and piping it to hexdump and then less. I'm wondering why he's doing that... I mean, why not just do "cat /proc/meminfo" instead of "dd if=/proc/meminfo | hexdump -C | less" (which, not to mention... does not even give you formatted (thus very readable) text). Is he just doing it because you can just "do it" for the sake of it, or is there a reason to do it?
<FloodBot1> harold: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sacarlson> damms005: that has no cdrom and no bios support to boot usb flash
<damms005> sacarlson: I am running wubi migrated ubuntu
<damms005> sacarlson: I thought you said plop does not depend on BIOS?
<piero> ActionParsnip, sure! Please a while
<mdaum> Anybody know how to get oprofile in 12.04?
<damms005> sacarlson: Does that mean impossible to install it on the external drive? Even from my current ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !find oprofile
<ubottu> File oprofile found in linux-headers-3.2.0-22, linux-headers-3.2.0-22-generic, linux-headers-3.2.0-22-lowlatency, linux-headers-3.2.0-22-virtual, linux-image-3.2.0-22-generic, linux-image-3.2.0-22-lowlatency, linux-image-3.2.0-22-virtual, pidgin-plugin-pack
<ActionParsnip> mdaum: you already have it
<sacarlson> damms005: yes as stated the only reason we need plop is because you said your bios didn't support boot from usb flash
<jackyboy633> hi, not sure where to post this, but which computer out of these two is best for running ubuntu? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1051295/
<mdaum> ActionParsnip: appears not!
<mdaum> http://askubuntu.com/questions/137860/why-is-there-no-oprofile-in-12-04?rq=1
<damms005> sacarlson: So what is wubi's concern with my plop?
<sacarlson> damms005: your current wubi installed ubuntu as far as I know can't setup a grub boot to install anything
<spanther> thank you dear ubuntu team for this awesome LTS release! :-) "radeon" works fluid (no windows lagging while moving) and on my new notebook too!
<damms005> sacarlson: and no way around that?
<sacarlson> damms005: wabi will not be used in this install, after install you might recover user files to use in your newly installed sytem
<piero> ActionParsnip, its in http://pastebin.com/6zWs9LmS
<sacarlson> damms005:  there is always 100 ways to do everything so there is ways around anything
<drPoo> what is the command to get the default "backup" utility running? I want to start it from the command line.
<ActionParsnip> mdaum: apparently it's in the kernel. Have you checked http://packages.ubuntu.com
<sacarlson> damms005: this is only but one posible solution out of 100
<nitrohax> i don't like kernels in my popcorn
<ActionParsnip> piero: Debian isn't supported here, ask in #debian
<damms005> sacarlson: So simply put: "How can I install ubuntu on an external hardisk without cdrom and support for usb booting?"
<piero> ActionParsnip, Im trying there too..
<ActionParsnip> piero: debian is offtopic here, this is ubuntu support only
<sacarlson> damms005: see three step method above
<mdaum> ActionParsnip: it always required kernel support, as I recall.  But there are things like opcontrol necessary to use it, and these seem to be gone.
<Lebby> lol
<mdaum> ActionParsnip: I do see the kernel module, but can't find opcontrol
<joni__> hi
<ActionParsnip> mdaum: its in the Ubuntu kernel. This sort of thing is why Debian and Ubuntu support is seperate
<sacarlson> damms005: also read more in plop that has many options of media including pxe boot off lan
<w3bg33k> I have a windows share that I mounted, but it appears that it's taking up disk space...how is that so?
<Jordan_U> !details | w3bg33k
<ubottu> w3bg33k: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ActionParsnip> w3bg33k: where did you mount it to?
<w3bg33k> ActionParsnip - I mounted it under /mnt
<w3bg33k> ubottu - I have a problem with disk space being taken up by a windows share that was mounted under /mnt.  I'm running ubuntu version 10.04....When I try to clear up some disk space, it is being taken up by the windows share.....I get the following output:  :P  but I expected it to :)
<daniell> hey all
<tomas_> Hey
<daniell> is this the right room to get some help?
<tomas_> Having a problem aswell
<aleesh> hai]
<majuscule> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Jordan_U> w3bg33k: You didn't actually specify what you're seeing and what you expect to see. What makes you think that the share is "taking up space"?
<daniell> I just installed unbutu over my own fedora install, and now I cannot access my main storage harddrive
<tomas_> I want to delete the use of CTRL+ALT+Num 1-9. Is there a way for that? Was checking in the settings/keyboard/shortcuts, but couldnt find it
<Jordan_U> daniell: How are you trying to access it, and what happens when you try?
<daniell> I have my account ownership, but when I look at the properties it says unreadable
<majuscule> tomas_: why do you want to do that?
<daniell> trying to access is through the gui
<joni__> hi
<dj_ryan> WHY CSSH TILES UNDER THE LEFT-BAR IN UNITY?
<nitrohax> ack what is another shortcut to open terminal?
<Jordan_U> !caps | dj_ryan
<ubottu> dj_ryan: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<tomas_> majuscule: using those in a game I play quite often. It's annoying when the window start popping up in corners etc
<nitrohax> beside ctrl+atl+t
<dj_ryan> ubottu: oh yeah but i thought i'd be funny
<ubottu> dj_ryan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dj_ryan> oh bots.
<daniell> nm its working now... huh
<daniell> sorry for the misfire :)
<sacarlson> daniell: did you try mount this harddrive?  sudo mkdir /mnt ; sudo mount /dev/sdXX /mnt ?
<daniell> sardonyx, it should automount no?
<dj_ryan> seriously tho, why does clusterssh place windows UNDER the unity bar? doesnt the desktop like... dunno something something
<ActionParsnip> nitrohax: that's the shortcut, if you use terminal alot, I suggest you install guake :)
<tomas_> majuscule I like that I can use CTRL+ALT+arrows, like left, right, up, down. to move to the four different windows and CTRL+SHIFT+ALT+arrows, to move program windows to desktop windows. Though, not the resizing of windows into different corners. If you understand what I mean
<kuser> anyone who undestands policykit/consolekit/udisks please? i got this "problematic" output: http://pastebin.com/C4DwanTs
<sacarlson> kuser: secoud line needs sudo
<kuser> sacarlson: but i think with policykit configured there's no need to use sudo
<ActionParsnip> !cookie | sacarlson
<ubottu> sacarlson: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<jrib> kuser: do you *really* want to not use lightdm?
<tomas_> anyone know about this problem of mine? described above
<Wavelight> hello
<jrib> !helpme | tomas_
<ubottu> tomas_: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Wavelight> please tell me if I can install Ubuntu Server between my router TP-link 470+ and my 24 ports switch
<kuser> jrib: really :)
<Wavelight> I need to keep all the logs from the network activity
<ActionParsnip> Wavelight: can't see why not
<jrib> kuser: ok, because it would probably "just work" then
<kuser> jrib: i think that is possible to make it work anyway
<Wavelight> is there any GUI for Ubuntu Server?
<Wavelight> I not used to the comand line in linux
<Wavelight> long time ago on my first pc I used comand line in dos
<ActionParsnip> Wavelight: you may as well instal lubuntu if you want a GUI on a server, the server by default is without GUI
<jrib> Wavelight: install any gui you want
<sacarlson> Wavelight: ubuntu server is just a subset of apps that don't have gui server but you can install them
<species_4981> If I want to carry out an OS upgrade, the recommended approach seems to be  to do a complete reinstallation. I know I can backup /home and also create a list of installed software - BUT ... what about (for example) my fstab which I have used to point to my NASbox partitions - are there a stack of *other* files outside of /home which I need to backup and don't know about?
<jrib> kuser: show "ck-list-sessions" output without grep
<kuser> ok
<kuser> http://pastebin.com/jY1JN5Pc
<jrib> kuser: and you're in tty8 when you execute this?  I wonder what "is-local" means.  In my case it is true
<john845848> hi. I have just installed 12.04 on a new computer and I have problems to set up my internet connection. I have two interfaces, eth0 and eth1. I am using eth0 only. Should I do something specific in the /etc/network/interfaces file ?
<species_4981> help statistics
<hattorihanzo> why is byobu broke in ubuntu 12.4
<dijonyummy> is there a good program to download all mp4 on a webpage or a plugin that works with firefox under linux?
<jrib> dijonyummy: wget?
<Widoa> Greetings! How do I manually add apps to the unity dash-thingy?
<dijonyummy> that can get the whole page?including links to mp4?
<kuser> jrid: i run it from a terminal inside x
<zizoo> Hey guys, how can I mirror an https website that redirects to a log-in page? Right now I'm using wget. I tried setting my credentials via nick/pass options, and via setting post-data, and via nick option plus pass asking, but I always get an index that just says failed to log in.
<Wavelight> thank you, but can you recomand me a GUI for the Ubuntu Server, all I wanna do with it is set it on bridge mode and record all logs
<hewa> hello how can i disable the new unity gui and switch to the old from 10.ß4
<jrib> kuser: and you get to that X instance by hitting ctrl-alt-f8?
<sacarlson> john845848: are you running a server or desktop?
<jrib> !nounity | hewa
<john845848> a desktop
<ubottu> hewa: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<dijonyummy> what about swf? i tried several ways, was able to downlaoded the swf file. but tried runing with gnash, vlan, etc, but the swf file doesnt play after download?
<jrib> Wavelight: the default one?
<sacarlson> john845848: then you should be able to just use the network-manager applet on top your screen to setup networks
<kuser> jrid: no, i just run it from a terminal application inside kde
<laict> I
<jrib> kuser: hit ctrl-alt-f8, what happens?
<sacarlson> john845848: it's the up down arrows
<brontosaurusrex> what exactly is theoretically needed for nautilus way of mounting ssh locations?
<dijonyummy> is there a way to reliabley download a swf file from the web? so its playable? i got the file downloaded but it doesnt play on linux nor windows
<kuser> jrid: yes, ok... i'm already on tty8
<dryhay> hi. how to set default directory path in IDLE (Ubuntu 11.10)?
<Wavelight> yes, the default GUI
<john845848> sacarlson: At first I tried the /etc/network/interfaces because I was used to that, but as it didnt work I tried the network-manager, which didn't work either. i think it messed something up that the network manager can't fix
<nibbler_> dijonyummy, just put it on a browser - it might require additinal resources of course (use httpfox or any proxy to find out, create local mirror etc)
<jrib> kuser: I don't know.  See if adding --sh-syntax to dbus-launch makes any difference.  See if not including dbus-launch makes any difference
<sacarlson> john845848: you will have to take out changes made in /etc/network/interfaces you makde
<john845848> sacarlson: am I allowed to have two 192.168.0.x IP addresses for the two interfaces ? I think that's my problem.
<jrib> Wavelight: you can install the default gui for ubuntu desktop by installing the "ubuntu-desktop" package
<kuser> jrid: without dbus, same result
<john845848> sacarlson: I did take it all it, the file is now empty
<guest-XfmYAE> how does one boot into terminal?
<john845848> sacarlson: I did take it all out*, the file is now empty
<Wavelight> I can select it during the installation ?
<jrib> !nox | guest-XfmYAE
<sacarlson> john845848: only if you setup a mask that made the 2 address not conflict
<ubottu> guest-XfmYAE: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<john845848> I didn't, the mask is the same, 255.255.255.0
<guest-XfmYAE> thank you
<jrib> Wavelight: maybe.  If not, you can install it afterwards.  If you haven't installed yet, then just install ubuntu desktop version...
<laict> I'm having problems with setting up a SMB share that I can access on my Mac
<laict> It just says connection failed when I enter a user/pass
<laict> How can I test my SMB share is working without a windows computer?
<laict> This SMB share is on ubuntu
<sacarlson> john845848: you best start slow just get one interface to work, then you can tell us what you want to do with the other interface
<zizoo> How can I mirror a page that requires credentials if, using wget, setting the username and password doesn't work and setting the post-data doesn't work either? Both give back a single page with "failed to log in".
<laict> Set up using Samba Server Configuration GUI
<john845848> sacarlson: well that's the funny thing I don't want to do anything with the other one. I would be pleased if any one of them just started working. But I don't know where to go from here
<Wavelight> I think the Ubuntu Server would have a lot more users if there will be, optionally offcourse a GUI default at the begining of the installation
<sacarlson> john845848: do you could just disable one interface for now,  just enable one that has wan (internet) access
<john845848> sacarlson: okay. How do I do that ?
<jrib> Wavelight: well ubuntu server with gui is basically ubuntu desktop...
<sacarlson> john845848: just uncheck the one you don't want to be enabled
<laict> Any ideas?
<Wavelight> I didn-t know that
<sacarlson> john845848: set the other to auto
<john845848> sacarlson: yes sure but I mean where do I have to uncheck it ?
<Wavelight> thank you for telling me this, it will be lot more easier now
<zizoo> Or better yet, is there any trick I need to know to setting post-data for a page? I have set it to the 'type' of the form I found in the source. Is that correct?
<guest-9P7olQ> well press esc didn't take me to the temrinal. I need to fix something and i can't get into the gui so i need to boot in to the temrinal for command line
<john845848> sacarlson: in the network manager, in the main tab, I just have one line that is displayed.
<jrib> guest-9P7olQ: choose "recovery mode" from the grub menu (hold shift during boot to see the grub menu)
<guest-9P7olQ> ok thank you
<guest-9P7olQ> brb
<zizoo> Actually, it's the id, and the type.
<zizoo> Those two strings are the same here.
<sacarlson> john845848: then set that one to auto
<john845848> sacarlson: it is
<sacarlson> john845848: ok can you ping google.com?
<john845848> sacarlson: no it doesn't work
<Wavelight> ok, jrib, tonight I will try to install and configure the Ubuntu Server, I will come back to tell you the result
<john845848> sacarlson: I can't even ping my gateway
<sacarlson> john845848: is it pluged into anything?
<Wavelight> have a nice evening
<Wavelight> all the vest
<tomas_> Anyone know how I can remove the use of CTRL+ALT+Num 1-9. I dont want it to be used moving a programs window into corners of the display.
<Wavelight> all the best
<dnovosel> 1/help
<john845848> sacarlson: yes, there's a ethernet cable that goes straight from eth0 to the router
<zizoo> Err, name, id, and type. All 3 are the same. Do I have to specify something about the surroundings? Like the div of the id it's in or something? =/
<zizoo> id of the div*
<john845848> sacarlson: and eth1 is not plugged into anything
<sacarlson> john845848: best read a bit http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-networking-for-basic-and-advanced-users.html
<sacarlson> john845848:  at the command line you should see ifconfig  ; to return one of your interface with at least an ip address
<Dynamic_Fail> Is it possible to get M$ communicator to work in ubuntu 10.04 via some other program pidgin/empathy/etc?
<Guest82364> where is catalina home on ubuntu (tomcat 7)
<wad> So my system has crashed twice in the past 20 minutes. I use 12.04 LTS, 64-bit, with unity and compiz. The screen is frozen, with the words "UI BLOCKER" at the top. Keyboard and mouse are alive, but terminal 7 won't accept input. I can CTRL-ALT-F1 and "kill -3 compiz" to restart the windows manager. Ideas on tracking this down?
<sacarlson> past my bed time , I will leave you all to the experts on the next shift
<kuser> jrid: don't want to bother but... can you suggest me any other thing to try?
<john845848> sacarlson: thanks for the link, I already had it. I know about ifconfig, it shows eth0 and eth1
<john845848> sacarlson: :(
<laict> Can anyone help me with my SMB problem?
<john845848> sacarlson: sometimes I get an internet access but just for a few seconds. I really think it's got to do with the two interfaces using the same sub network
<dryhay> hi. how to set default directory path in IDLE (Ubuntu 11.10)?
<asad2005> is there an automatic backup application similer to time machine for ubuntu
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i get a windows keybaord driver to work in ubuntu?
<john845848> Is there a network ubuntu expert that can take where sacarlson left off ? I am having troubles to get an internet access with ubuntu 12.04.
<ki4ro> laict: Ask your question
<L3top> john845848:  can you please pastebin the output of ifconfig and /etc/network/interfaces please
<linux_is_my_hero> john845848: do you have an ethernet adapted in your computer, or are you trying to connect wirelessly?
<tomas_> Anyone know how I can remove the window replacement shortcut keys? I don't want to use CTRL+ALT+Numpad for position a window at all. Using them in different programs.
<kuser_> jrid: what about set yes in /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.udisks.policy?
<laict> I have made a smb share using the interface in ubuntu, but I cannot connect to it through OS X, It asks for a password and username, but when I put what I think is the correct details in, it says connection failed.
<john845848> L3top: well no I can't, since I don't have an internet access on that computer xD. But I can copy it by hand if you ask me a particular field.
<john845848> linux_is_my_hero: it's ethernet.
<L3top> I didn't know if you were perhaps ssh'd in john845848.
<Qeb_user> HI, should I use '$ sudo adduser <user> sudo' or '$ sudo adduser <user> admin' to add user with sudo privalidges? I see both sudo and admin group now?!?!?!
<L3top> You have two nics, are these both lan nics or is one wireless and one lan john845848
<killer> hello
<john845848> L3top: the two are lan. eth0 and eth1
<Qeb_user> HI, should I use '$ sudo adduser <user> sudo' or '$ sudo adduser <user> admin' to add user with sudo privalidges? I see both sudo and admin group now?!?!?!
<laict> ki4ro: Any ideas why it's not working?
<jrib> Qeb_user: admin was for releases before precise (12.04)
<ki4ro> laict: Not me, but there may be others here that can help
<L3top> Can you look at /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules and confirm that eth0 and eth1 are not reversed in order of discovery? This happens sometimes with specific nics (several of the realteks esp) require the kernel to load modules specifically for them.
<laict> ok
<itbox> how to install adobe flashplayer on lubuntu 11.10 ?
<rager> I'd say... google for it
<jrib> !flash | itbox
<ubottu> itbox: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<rager> there are at least three dozen articles...
<L3top> You will need to get the MAC off of one of them to figure that out john845848.
<WindBuntu> just go to the software center itbox
<L3top> john845848: please give me the result of cat /etc/network/interfaces | grep dhcp
<L3top> if there is any
<zizoo> Ok, my index file wget generates is still just telling me I failed to log in, however, I just noticed there are also some hidden forms in the source. Do I need to supply info for them in post-data too?
<asad2005> what backup solutions does ubuntu 12.04 have by default
<OerHeks> asad2005,  deja dub
<zizoo> The hidden forms' names are action, remote-user, new_loc, auth_type, one_time_token, encoded_pw, and encoded_pw_unicode, do I need to fill those out? Can I even do that in wget?
<john845848> L3top: cat /etc/network/interfaces | grep dhcp doesn't return anything, I removed all from that file after I failed to make it a static ip address, which was how this all started
<zizoo> Is there a better channel to ask questions about wget authentication? =/
<skierpage> I have a recent MacBook Pro but not the snazzy retina display and it won't boot off Ubuntu 12.04 CD or the same put on USB flash drive with usb-creator.
<skierpage> Everything I've tried gives "Boot error" or just a flashing cursor, never a grub menu. I've installed rEFIt.
<john845848> L3top: I'm looking at /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules right now. What am I supposed to look at to see whether the order of discovery is reversed or not ?
<OerHeks> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<seb_> hi, I'm looking for a very lightweight application launcher which works like a Dock (like Win7 or OS X) and works perfectly together with Openbox. I prefer a very simple launcher which does not require composition to be enabled.
<L3top> The MAC address john845848... however... you are attempting to set static addresses? This will require knowing a lot more about your network. May I ask why you are doing this for an internet connection?
<skierpage> There isn't an Ubuntu MacTel pages for this version 9,1 MBP, the closest is 8,1. I'm worried Ubuntu just doesn't work yet.
<takis_GR> hello
<asad2005> OerHeks: any GUI for deja-dup
<brontosaurusrex> seb_: light = tint2, heavy = docky
<OerHeks> asad2005, type backup in dash, and dejadub gui appears, have fun.
<seb_> brontosaurusrex: thx! I will look into tint2
<guntbert> zizoo: I don't know about a special wget channel - you might get better/any answers if you state your problem in just one line and present extra info in a !pastebin
<john845848> L3top: no right now I'm not even trying that anymore, I'm just trying to use the dhcp, and even that fails. That was my goal at first, but now all I want is an internet access. I'll sort out the rest later.
<takis_GR> try to make fsck -f /dev/sda and take this Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?
<brontosaurusrex> seb_: there is also something called wbar or similar
<john845848> L3top: I looked at the MAC addresses of the /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules file. They correspond to what's mention in ifconfig. Only two lines are not commented out in the file /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules, and the first one has the word 'eth0' in it, while the second one has 'eth1'
<nibbler_> zizoo, thats not wget specific, you need to understand http, cookies and forms for that. maybe use httpfox to monitor whats happening when you use firefox
<troulouliou_dev> Hi i m using ubuntu 12.04 with gnome2 desktop; how can i use the shiki theme like in debian ?
<nitroh> ok got one problem. was messing with compiz, now it won't let me go into my actual account.
<trism> troulouliou_dev: you are probably using the gnome3 panel, shiki wasn't ported to gnome 3 as far as I know, although might try: http://2buntu.com/2011/11/01/zukitwo-colors-the-unofficial-shiki-colors-successor/
<asad2005> OerHeks: I am running classic gnome and i only have deja-dup command. Is ther an option to start it gui
<nitroh> can anyone tell me how to reset the display settings for compiz using guest account?
<OerHeks> asad2005, i don't know about gnome classic.
<guntbert> !info duplicity | asad
<ubottu> asad: duplicity (source: duplicity): encrypted bandwidth-efficient backup. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.18-0ubuntu3 (precise), package size 179 kB, installed size 1028 kB
<OerHeks> There are more solutions, see software centre.
<troulouliou_dev> trism, ok thanks
<zizoo> Thanks guntbert, nibbler_. I'll look into httpfox. Does chrome have something similar? I find it's interface for viewing page source while browsing (and cursing to source bits when mousing over a form, etc.) very convenient.
<cndiv> Hello #ubuntu! Is anyone using 12.04 on a brand new or last model Macbook Air? I'm trying to make the trackpad work better, it's too sensitive by default.
<guntbert> !info duplicity | asad2005
<ubottu> asad2005: duplicity (source: duplicity): encrypted bandwidth-efficient backup. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.18-0ubuntu3 (precise), package size 179 kB, installed size 1028 kB
<L3top> john845848: For eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces replace whatever is  there with: auto eth0 (new line here) iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Dynamic_Fail> anyone know how to get online with communiator in ubuntu 10.04
<Dynamic_Fail> ?
<L3top> john845848: when that edit is completed run /etc/init.d/networking restart
<OerHeks> Back in Time, or my favorite rsync + Grsync gui.
<L3top> Or... I guess that is depreciated in 1204... but... it will work for you.
<takis_GR> i have boot with live-cd and try to use fsch -f /dev/sda. i have message Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?
<troulouliou_dev> trism, is i understood , even if i m using gnome-pannel i m still using the gnome3 themes ?
<Dshoe> hey guys, last night I used a button on my keyboard to disable my touchpad and now when I enable it again it still does not work.
<john845848> L3top: ok I did just that. I kept the two lines regarding lo (loopback) though. Would you like me to comment them out too ?
<trism> troulouliou_dev: if you are using the gnome-panel in the 12.04 repositories, then yes, that is using gtk3 so you need gtk3 themes
<llutz> takis_GR: are you sure you have a filesystem to check on the raw device? /dev/sdaX for a partition, make sure its not mountet
<induz> when i try to inslal sopcast player i get this :-The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<induz>   sopcast-player: Depends: vlc (>= 1.1.0) but 1.0.6-1ubuntu1.6 is to be installed
<induz>                   Depends: libvlc-dev but it is not going to be installed
<induz> E: Broken packages
<llutz> mounted
<duncan-nz> I need to know how I can dissable assistive technology under the Unity desktop. Help?
<troulouliou_dev> trism, ok thanks missed tht part
<nitroh> how do you reset unity for su account from guest/
<L3top> john845848: the loopback is fine, and whatever you had for eth1 is fine... I meant only to replace ANYTHING relating to eth0 with that.
<esag> hi I need halp in spanish please
<esag> hi I need halp in spanish please
<L3top> john845848: is this by any chance an ipv6 network?
<llutz> !es | esag
<ubottu> esag: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<L3top> !es | esag
<takis_GR> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1051401/
<esag> Thank you
<L3top> de nada
<llutz> takis_GR: still: are you sure you have a filesystem to check on the raw device /dev/sda? pastebin "sudo fdisk -l"
<cristina_lopez> hye
<john84848> L3top: sorry my irc client just crashed. Please repeat if you said something after 'run /etc/init.d/service restart'
<john84848> L3top: I just ran /etc/init.d/networking restart, and it said 'deprecated' and also said 'RTNETLINK answers: file already exists'
<takis_GR> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1051406/
<L3top> <L3top> john845848: the loopback is fine, and whatever you had for eth1 is fine... I meant only to replace ANYTHING relating to eth0 with that.
<nitroh> i ca't even boot into failsafe
<nitroh> anyone tell me how to reset su account unity from guest/
<john84848> L3top: ok then  I replaced everything related to eth0
<llutz> takis_GR: so  fsck -f /dev/sda1
<L3top> <L3top> Or... I guess that is depreciated in 1204... but... it will work for you.
<jrib> nitroh: what exactly do you want to do?  There's no such thing as "su account"
<takis_GR> same message Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?
<L3top> ping -c2 google.com        john84848
<nitroh> i was messing with compiz and it messed soemthing up. won't let me log in to my account and won't run in failsafe. I'm trying to reset the unity settings from guest account
<llutz> takis_GR: so  "sudo fsck  /dev/sda1"
<Lounge> network manager in 12.04 is an absolute nightmare >.<..
<nitroh> won't let me login as super user from guest account and in the boot terminal i'm getting no where.
<nitroh> I can't reset something that's not running
<Lounge> i've disabled dnsmasq, but it still gives me problems with my 2nd ethernet card
<jrib> nitroh: I don't know where compiz stores its settings but try renaming ~/.config/ and ~/.gconf in your user's account (i.e. not on the guest account)
<nitroh> i can't get in to my user account though
<jrib> nitroh: you can do "su - YOUR_REGULAR_USERNAME" to get a shell as your regular user from the guest login
<john84848> L3top: pinging google doesn't work
<nitroh> when i try to boot normal it just kicks me back to the login screen
<john84848> L3top: I can't even ping my own router (the gateway)
<nitroh> operation not permitted
<john84848> L3top: the icmp host unreachable message is given by the other interface, apparently. Is that normal ??
<john84848> L3top: I think the problem might come from the fact that the two interfaces are using the same subnetwork, which is not allowed
<nitroh> this is a headache
<Dshoe> I tried touchpad-indicator and I still can't enable the touchpad =/
<mcphail> nitroh: you should be able to access your $HOME from the terminal
<zaitzev> anyone here happen to have a router with DD-WRT installed, and know their way around it (advanced stuff)?
<martin78b> hack the planet!
<profiler1982> is it better to wait 12.10 for transicion of 11.10. am have apu c-60
<nitroh> mcphail, won't let me get in to that either
<john84848> L3top: but nevertheless it's weird that they collide, since only one (eth0) is connected to the router, and eth1 isn't used. so why do I get a icmp answer from an IP that belongs to the eth1, which is unused ??
<jrib> !who | nitroh
<Dshoe> brb gonna try a reboot
<ubottu> nitroh: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> nitroh: you can login as your regular user using "su - REGULAR_USER_HERE"
<KBentley57> hey guys, does "glibc2" go by any other package name?  I'm trying to install it without compiling from source
<nitroh> jrib, says operationg not permitted
<jrib> KBentley57: why do you want it?
<jrib> nitroh: what did you type exactly?
<nitroh> su nitro
<KBentley57> jrib, I'm trying to install LabVIEW, and it requires it
<nitroh> su -nitro
<jrib> nitroh: this is not what I said
<nitroh> ok
<jrib> KBentley57: are you compiling labview?
<vampirna1a> I have a quick question: I am in the process of moving all my music and media from a NTFS hardisk to an ext4 hardisk. The new media will be hosted on my ubuntu server. Should I do anything about the filenames because in Windows they had spaces in them. Also should I remove executable on them and change permissions once they are moved?
<troulouliou_dev> Hi i have configured ssmtp for my gmail account and now i m receiving lots of "good" emails from logwatch / anacron .... is it possible to chekc those mails on systems that do not have a smtp local proxy configured ?
<nitroh> jrib, i've tried it every way, still says operation not permitted
<mcphail> vampirna1a: not unless you want to
<jrib> nitroh: you don't need to try every way.  Try the way I said.
<KBentley57> jrib, no, but the first thing I see after I run the install file says "WARNING!  You do not have glibc2 (libc.so.6) installed.
<KBentley57> Because LabVIEW is a multi-threaded application and
<KBentley57> requires POSIX 1003.1 pthread support, this library is
<KBentley57> a prerequisite for installation.
<vampirna1a> mcphail: I mean i know that it will work as it is, but what is the correct way of proceeding?
<nitroh> they way you sais was "su -nitro
<Dshoe> still no touchpad :(
<jrib> nitroh: "su - nitro"
<Dshoe> I really don't wanna have to reinstall ubuntu =/
<nitroh> jrib, still not permitted.
<duncan-nz> Anyone know how to dusable ATK / Assistive technology?
<mcphail> vampirna1a: change permissions if you need to restrict or permit access. Otherwise ignore and be happy :)
<jrib> nitroh: hit ctrl-alt-f1 and login there
<vampirna1a> mcphail: okay, and about the x bit?
<MageofHope> nobody gotten touchegg to work on Ubuntu 12.04? :c
<guntbert> nitroh: no, if your linux account is nitroh , you have to type su - nitroh   (mind the blanks around - )
<jrib> nitroh: ctrl-alt-f7 will bring you back to the guest account you're in now
<Lounge> why is 12.04's network-manager ignoring /etc/network/interfaces?
<mcphail> vampirna1a: makes no real difference in this context
<jrib> KBentley57: is it a 32bit app perhaps?
<vampirna1a> mcphail: okay thank you :)
<L3top> Sorry john84848, a lot going on here. Again, I believe that your nics are reversed. I was trying to get you to look at your HW MAC address and compare it against the udev/rules.d file to confirm that. The interfaces file draws its information from THAT. Set eth1 to look exactly the same as eth1, reload the network, and ping again. I bet you will have internet, and I bet route will return eth1
<KBentley57> jrib,  I'm not positive, but being a very scientific app I highly doubt it
<jrib> KBentley57: check?
<L3top> john84848: or plug your internet into what you think is eth1 and reload network... same diff
<KBentley57> jrib, checking
<L3top> john84848: typo...  Set eth1 to look exactly the same as eth0
<LuiX> hi! what could make the enhanced zoom functionality to suddenly stop working? my keyboard shortcut is ctrl + alt + mousewheel (b4 and b5)?
<three18ti> I don;t understand, I installed a binary perl package, but when I go to import it it says that I don't have the package.  Any ideas?  `apt-get install libnet-ssh-perl; perl -MNet::SSH::Perl -e 1; Can't locate Net/SSH/Perl.pm in @INC"
<cndiv> Where is xorg.conf in 12.04? I'm trying to follow instructions to fix my trackpad issue but can't find that file.
<mcphail> KBentley57: friendly advice - do _not_ start mucking around with glibc and expect your system to work
<KBentley57> mcphail, I've been reading up and expected as much
<john84848> L3top: I plugged the cable into eth1 and reloaded with network restart, the problem is still the same.
<ironhalik> cndiv: its not there by default - you can create it, place some stuff there and it will override the defaults
<ironhalik> cndiv: and its /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cndiv> just create a new file at /etc/X11/xorg.conf and type in what I need to be there?
<ironhalik> yeah
<jrib> three18ti: maybe drop the ::Perl (note: I know little about perl)
<Ansikt> I set up NFS via this manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<ironhalik> but it needs to be properly formatted ofcourse
<Ansikt> When I mount my NFS share, It will only show me the share's folder, and not its content
<cndiv> I suppose I need to add the entire section, not just the lines I'm trying to fix
<Ansikt> All users have read permissions
<cndiv> so in this example: http://en.ixavi.com/2011/11/fix-touchpad-behavior-in-macbook-air.html
<Ansikt> Any suggestions?
<guntbert> !enter | Ansikt
<ubottu> Ansikt: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cndiv> I need to start with the line Section "InputClass" and end with the line EndSection
<esag> Hi I have a problem wiht Ubuntu on Dell PowerEdge T110 after grub the system no restore
<KBentley57> jrib, damn, looks like it is a 32 bit program.
<KBentley57> jrib, good call
<nitroh> jrib, let me get to it that way. tried installing the fusion icon, still didn't work. don't know what to change from there
<jrib> KBentley57: try installing libc6:i386 using apt-get
<mcphail> KBentley57: that'll be an easy enough fix
<three18ti> jrib, thanks there is another library called Net::SSH (very confusing with all the similar names) so I wonder if libnetssh-perl is Net::SSH or Net::SSH::Perl, thanks for the tip.
<ironhalik> cndiv: if you paste the whole section into an empty exorg.conf file, it should work
<cndiv> ok I'll give that a try, thanks for your help
<jrib> three18ti: dpkg -L libnet-ssh-perl  just showed /usr/share/perl5/Net/SSH.pm getting installed
<ironhalik> sure
<L3top> john84848: is this an ipv6 network
<deepspeed> Where can I get help with audio recording?
<jrib> three18ti: and first line in there seems to be "package Net::SSH;
<mcphail> deepspeed: just ask your question. If anyone knows thew answer they will help
<KBentley57> jrib, mcphail, thanks for the tip.  grabbing them as we speak.  I suppose that since it is a 32 bit program, I need the 32 bit c std library for it to work with?
<deepspeed> does anyone know anything about the line6-usb-source package?
<deepspeed> I have a pocket pod, and have the package installed, but plugging it in via usb does nothing, and I don't know how to use it.
<mcphail> KBentley57: yep. That used to be solved by installing the ia32-libs but I think there is a new way. My 64-bit machine is still on 10.04
<jrib> mcphail, KBentley57: think you can install libc6:i386 now (not sure either)
<L3top> john84848: replace your /etc/network/interfaces file with this. http://pastebin.com/da0M8Nnv   then echo > /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules     then reboot.
<mcphail> KBentley57: might be worthwhile looking up this new "multiarch" thing
<three18ti> jrib, awesome, thanks, learned something new about dpkg today.
<KBentley57> jrib, mcphail, i grabbed libc6-i386 and libc6-i386-dev, but it's still griping about libc.so.6 (glibc2)
<jrib> L3top: you're purposely erasing that .rules file?
<L3top> john84848: you can change the eth1 address later. Lets get it up.
<john84848> L3top: no it's not an ipv6 network.
<L3top> jrib: perhaps it should just be moved... it will be regenerated... but you are correct john84848 do not erase it.
<jrib> KBentley57: not sure that's the same.  use the :
<KBentley57> jrib, i think it is, but I'll fire up synaptic and check it out
<Edge1981> Hi, any XMBCBuntu users here? I am trying to find a way to get an irc bot running in the background..
<Dshoe> http://askubuntu.com/questions/153789/syanptics-touchpad-wont-re-enable Help me out if you can :(
<nitroh> jrib, hey look i can get back now too. lol. anyway of fixing or resetting the compiz config/
<L3top> john84848: mv /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net-rules /home/$USER/Documents  or wherever you like.
<jrib> nitroh: I would start by renaming ~/.config/ and ~/.gconf/
<KBentley57> jrib, you're right, there are two different packages.  Any idea on the difference?
<jrib> KBentley57: no
<jrib> KBentley57: :)
<nitroh> jrib, where are those found?
<jrib> nitroh: ~ means your home direcotry
<nitroh> ok
<L3top> john84848: to be clear, if that file does not exist when you boot, it will be regenerated by udev.
<cufaf> hii all
<john84848> L3top: once again let me emphatize a few things: 1. the computer is new, so maybe it's a driver problem. I actually have eth1 that says 'not managed' in the network manager. 2. The two NICs are using the same subnetwork, that seems highly unusual.  3. I get a weird message when I type /etc/init.d/network restart: "RTNETLINK answers: file already exists"
<cufaf> i have a problem who can help me an private message.
<jrib> !ask | cufaf
<ubottu> cufaf: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<KBentley57> jrib, then there is this monster: libc6-dev-amd64:i386
<jrib> KBentley57: nice
<cufaf> ubottu,  :) i must say first it. my english is so bad. and ubuntu.tr channel not answer my qouestion
<guntbert> cufaf: support is in the channel - not private
<jrib> KBentley57: I guess that's for compiling for other arches than your current one
<nitroh> jrib, ok one more stupid one. how to rename a file. I don't see a .gconfig file in the home directory. did you mean .gconf?
<KBentley57> jrib, I have libc6:i386 installed, the description for the other is "Contains the symlinks and object files needed to compile and link programs
<KBentley57> which use the standard C library. This is the 64bit version of the
<KBentley57> library, meant for AMD64 systems."
<Dshoe> this is driving me nuts...
<Dshoe> I definitely need my touchpad
<Dshoe> no terminal commands seem to work either
<jrib> nitroh: I meant .gconf yes.  You can rename a file by doing: mv ORIGINAL NEW_NAME
<nitroh> jrib, thank you one moment please
<john84848_> got kicked out again. Sorry.
<three18ti> for anyone who cares, the solution is to use Net::OpenSSH  instead of Net::SSH::Perl (N::S::P is really for winblows)
<takis_GR> i have boot with live-cd and try to use fsch -f /dev/sda. i have message Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?
<nitroh> jrib, i'm assuming my renaming those it's going to try and rebuild those agian?
<L3top> john84848_: tc qdisc del dev eth0 root > /dev/null 2>&1
<llutz> takis_GR: so  "sudo fsck  /dev/sda1"
<jrib> nitroh: it will just use defaults
<nitroh> jrib, thank you. see what happens brb
<john84848_> L3top: what does that do ?
<L3top> john84848_: it deletes your q_disc. You have a queing dicipline already assigned to the nic.
<L3top> john84848_: this is likely the source of the problem. A new one will be assigned on network reset/boot
<Yoshi2889> Hey :)
<L3top> john84848_: lastly... if you have overwritten your eth0 entry in interfaces, you should not HAVE a subnet to be shared.
<takis_GR> fsck give the same message Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?
<llutz> takis_GR:   "sudo umount /dev/sda* ; sudo swapoff -a; sudo fsck  /dev/sda1"
<john84848_> I executed that line and restarted the network. I still got the "RTNETLINK answers file exists" message
<john84848_> and it's still not working
<john84848_> How do you mean I should not have a subnet to be shared ?
<luciie> OHAAAAI
<zizoo> Ok, I have wget downloading more from the site now after adding all the post data I got from httpfox, but now it's sending me to "nocookies.html" when I open the index.
<luciie> I'm on Windows
<luciie> and I like it
<luciie> è_é
<BluesKaj_> deepspeed, http://sourceforge.net/projects/line6linux/support
<luciie> Problems archimede è_é µ?
<ironhalik> luciie: Were glad you do
<L3top> Your subnet is not set, nor is it being assigned. How can it be shared john84848_?
<guntbert> luciie: and that has exactly nothig to do with ubuntu support
<guntbert> *nothing
<BluesKaj_> troll
<john84848_> when I type ifconfig, I get 192.168.0.x for the two interfaces. eth0 is the one we've been working on, but eth1 has remained with the same IP address throughout (and despite the fact that no wire is connected to eth1). Also, when I ping something, I get an icmp answer from the IP that corresponds to eth1
<daniell> hey all
<zizoo> Can I specify a cookies file or something when I open the index I get out of wget?
<llutz> john84848_: sudo ifdown eth1
<john84848_> Is it normal that I get an icmp from an IP that corresponds to a NIC that is not even wired to anything ??
<D[4]ni> is there any way to send a notification that will show up in the top right of my screen from a bash script?
<daniell> I have  a clean install of Ubuntu and when I upgraded Video drivers to the ATI drivers, I lost the ability to have two monitors as anything other than mirrored.. can anyone help?
<tomas_> Anyone know how I can remove the window replacement shortcut keys? I don't want to use CTRL+ALT+Numpad for position a window at all. Using them in different programs.
<TheM4ch1n3> D[4]ni: wall ?
<jrib> D[4]ni: use libnotify-bin
<skierpage> zizoo, possibly. In curl it's easier to store and replay cookies.
<nitroh> jrib, it didn't work, didn't add the config files back either
<jrib> nitroh: pastebin ~/.xsession-errors
<D[4]ni> jrib: from a bash script?
<tdn> Ok. So I have a 3TB Seagate GoFlex drive attached to USB 3.0 port on Ubuntu Server 12.04 LTS. When I boot the computer after a poweroff, it come up just fine, however, if I then reboot, the USB disk does not show up in /dev nor does it show up in fdisk -l. It does show up af reboot on a Debian Squeeze server with USB 2 port. How do I make the drive "reconnect" on reboot?
<tdn> I can see the drive after reboot on lsusb and usb-devices. Output is here: http://paste.adora.dk/P2431.html
<skierpage> zizoo, wget --load-cookies=FILE and --save-cookies=FILE and --keep-session-cookies
<miss_ubuntu_> hello in ubuntu youtube and other tube sites audio comes with cracks . it works fine in windows , same behaviour in firefox and chrome
<tdn> So I guess I have to send some kind of USB "wake up" command or something?
<soawesomejohn> Anyone familiar with daemontools? It looks like the package hasn't been available since Oneiric. Ultimately hoping to get dbndns/djbdns installed via package
<L3top> I don't know what is going on, or what you have done john84848_. Without the ability to copy/paste I am just taking shots in the dark. Is it possible you can copy all of these files, and the output of some commands, and whatever you are seeing to indicate that you are sharing a subnet, and drop them to a text file on the thumb drive and pastebin the whole thing?
<guntbert> !iso | soawesomejohn
<ubottu> soawesomejohn: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<tdhz77> I get buffering when trying to stream a hd video from another computer. Is it the computer that its streaming from or the computer im streaming too which is causing the bottleneck/
<jrib> !info daemontools | soawesomejohn
<ubottu> soawesomejohn: daemontools (source: daemontools): a collection of tools for managing UNIX services. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.76-3ubuntu3 (precise), package size 71 kB, installed size 396 kB
<nitroh> jrib, i can't get into it to type it out
<john84848_> llutz: thank you very much !!
<john84848_> L3top: well there it is, I just had to type sudo ifdown eth1. I understand now. What I don't understand is why it got up in the first place, even though no wire got plugged into it ? And is there no risk that it will automatically try to get back up, whether after a time elpase or at boot time, for example ?
<skierpage> zizoo, with curl the equivalent is curl --cookie-jar FILE
<jrib> nitroh: I don't know what you mean
<llutz> john84848_: remove the "auto eth1" from /e/n/interfaces if its not connected
<armlesshobo> john84848_: you can bring it up, regardless I believe
<john84848_> I did
<nitroh> jrib, when i try to open up the .xsession-errors there isn't a program in term that will allow me to do that
<john84848_> armlesshobo: what do you mean ?
<llutz> john84848_: "auto eth1" tells the system to bring it up
<jrib> !pastebinit | nitroh
<ubottu> nitroh: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<armlesshobo> john84848_: this isn't windows. it won't just turn on and off if and when it's plugged in
<soawesomejohn> jrib, I've installed daemontools and daemontools-run in previous version (lucid) but there is no release candidate in oneiric or precise
<llutz> john84848_: man 5 interfaces, read about allow-hotplug etc.
<armlesshobo> john84848_: it will still make those calls, but you won't get what you need from it
<armlesshobo> john84848_: what llutz said
<guntbert> soawesomejohn: you really don't need them
<armlesshobo> john84848_: i highly recommend it
<john84848_> I certainly will
<john84848_> but I feel that my problem is still not fixed but rather just hidden
<Dshoe> well my touchpad works in guest mode
<Dshoe> but not my account =/
<john84848_> because I should be able to have both interfaces up without them causing each other any problem
<D[4]ni> jrib: is there any way to set a caption? notify-send -a doesn't do that
<jrib> D[4]ni: uh, man page just says you can set summary and body
<john84848_> should I just set eth1 to use a different subnet? and if so, which one? I've only been used to 192.168.0.x
<soawesomejohn> guntbert: I do for djbnds
<llutz> john84848_: you can, but not when just setting both to "auto". it needs a bit more fintuning
<armlesshobo> john84848_: set it to what you want, just make sure you keep it consistent and organized
<llutz> john84848_: you should explain what your final goal is
<john84848_> well my final goal is just to access the internet lol
<john84848_> but in a persistant way, not something that goes on and off whenever it pleases
<llutz> john84848_: you don't really expect help, don't you?
<guntbert> soawesomejohn: no idea what that is, but you can mount isos right away
<zizoo> skierpage: Ok, I tried curl, but I'm not sure what I need it for in this case or what it's doing. It just printed some html code out of my file.... Right now I'm trying to mirror an https website, and I sent it all the post data I found from logging in with httpfox on, but now chrome sends me to nocookies.html and firefox sends me to the actual website when I open my file.
<D[4]ni> jrib: the manpage doesn't even mention -a, but --help does - what does that parameter actually do?
<llutz> john84848_: 2 nic, 1 not connected. so what do you want to acheive?
<armlesshobo> john84848_: so you want to manually control your connection?
<nitroh> jrib, sorry it took so long had to install it. LOL http://paste.ubuntu.com/1051477
<jrib> D[4]ni: don't know
<soawesomejohn> guntbert, daemontools has nothing to do with iso images, actually
<zizoo> (where nocookies.html gives 404)
<Stewe82> l
<Stewe82> hi
<AlexzAK> Hi all. Please help me to test my bash/readline patch from the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/readline6/+bug/1015744
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1015744 in readline6 (Ubuntu) "Bash history navigation keys should be enabled in the config" [Undecided,New]
<Stewe82> !list
<ubottu> Stewe82: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<soawesomejohn> djbdns is a dns server (like Bind)
<john84848_> I see what you mean. let me think about what I want, you're confusing me :)
<soawesomejohn> i'm going to try installing by the .deb packages directly
<jrib> nitroh: try renaming ~/.compiz
<nitroh> jrib, ok one sec
<guntbert> soawesomejohn: then I'm greatly mistaken, I thought you were talking about an app under that name (needed under windows for mounting isos)
<john84848_> hmm I think the first thing I want is to be able to keep using eth0, without ever losing the internet again due to a collision with eth1. But that's not ever going to happen again since eth1 is not set to 'auto', right ?
<miss_ubuntu_> any1  in ubuntu youtube and other tube sites audio comes with cracks . it works fine in windows , same behaviour in firefox and chrome
<zizoo> skierpage: Looking more up on curl now... did you mean for me to be using curl instead of wget?
<llutz> john84848_: eth1 is connected to a router/modem? where is eth1 connected to (if its connected at all)?
<nascentmind> Hi. I am trying to initiate bluetooth pairing using bluez-simple-agent but it doesn't prompt for a pin. How can I fix this?
<llutz> john84848_: eth0 is connected to a router/modem? where is eth1 connected to (if its connected at all)?
<nitroh> jrib, i on;y have ~/.compiz-1 should i find the .compiz?
<BluesKaj_> miss_ubuntu_, cracks ..pls explain
<soawesomejohn> guntbert, no problem. I'm just checking to see if anyone has run into this issue before
<miss_ubuntu_> bluesKal_ thanks for reply , cracks means voice comes for 1/3 of secound then silence  for 1/3 sec then comes for this time then silence for this time
<john84848_> llutz: no eth1 is not connected at all at the moment. Only eth0 is.
<miss_ubuntu_> if i play a video on disk it works fine
<soawesomejohn> I plan to file a bug report with ubuntu, but I also am working on getting the packages installed by hand to see if they work
<llutz> john84848_: so just remove all lines with eth1 from /e/n/interfaces and set eth1 up again, when you know what you want it to do
<wolfgang> How do i check my ip for running minecraft servers my port is already forwarded
<john84848_> this whole 2 NICs thingy is new to me, the computer is brand new. Right now, I would just like to have a set up similar as the one I had with one single interface.
<skierpage> zizoo, sounds like you're doing it right but you may have to send some special headers. (curl --dump-header HEADERFILE, then ?? to replay them), possibly User-Agent, etc. Maybe you're already doing that. But I've tried and failed to connect to sites using wget and curl. Good luck, gotta go.
<john84848_> but I would also like to be able to use the second NIC later on, should I want to.
<wolfgang> How do i check my ip for running minecraft servers my port is already forwarded?
<llutz> john84848_: you always can use as many NICs as you want, but it needs some configuration.
<armlesshobo> wolfgang: whatismyip.com
<lwizardl> is there a proper guide for making a custom ubuntu livecd ?
<john84848_> so what kind of configuration would I need to make it so that wherever I plug my ethernet cable (eth0 and eth1), I get the same static IP address ?
<wolfgang> armlesshobo, is that the correct one for a server?
<zizoo> Thanks skierpage. ttyl
<miss_ubuntu_> any1 ? youtube sound cracks on ubuntu  , cracks means voice comes for 1/3 of secound then silence  for 1/3 sec then comes for this time then silence for this time
<john84848_> so what kind of configuration would I need to make it so that wherever I plug my ethernet cable (eth0 or* eth1), I get the same static IP address ?
<daniell> Ok I solved that problem, but I have one more if anyone can help that would be great
<armlesshobo> wolfgang: if the server is on your network yes
<armlesshobo> wolfgang: that's what other people need to use to connect to your server
<daniell> I need to set up a gui access to a remote server, but I need to log on to that server and then elevate my privs is that possible?
<BluesKaj_> john84848_, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<armlesshobo> wolfgang: if you need the local IP of your server, then you would type ifconfig <interface> to see what the local IP is
<nitroh> jrib, i'm unable to find /.compiz
<llutz> john84848_: man 5 interfaces, read about allow-hotplug etc.
<BluesKaj_> john84848_,this one is better http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<daniell> I basically want to be able to access files on my server from geany like I do on my fedora install any idea?
<drPoo> daniell, perhaps you should look into adding yourself to an "admin" group on your server
<daniell> yeah I cannot do that...
<drPoo> daniell, you do not have admin privileges on the server?
<daniell> that's what I wanted to do... but is a virtual shared environment, so while I have su access I do not have access to a lot things Ineed
<daniell> is there a way to link the server is nautus and have it run a command after loggin?
<drPoo> daniell, no
<daniell> :(
<daniell> thanks
<zykotick9> drPoo: just FYI, but with 12.04, the "sudo" group replaced the old "admin" group for default access to sudo
<drPoo> daniell, are you trying to write to a particular directory?
<drPoo> zykotick9, thnx! I did not know that. Does that mean that the "admin" group is no more??
<zykotick9> drPoo: i believe it's still there??? sorry i'm not sure however.
<Jordan_U> skierpage: Did you try burning the +mac iso to a CD?
<Guest56763> I know linux was created off of the minux kernel or at least the ideas in it but I am curious did minux have any off shoots as time went on or is it just minux version 1 ,2 ,...etc . I know linux has 100's of different distro's ... just curious
<wineez> !list
<ubottu> wineez: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<_johnny> anyone used afp sharing with netatalk?
<llutz> Guest56763: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MINIX
<tdhz77> how would I search for folder names that end in a ~ ?
<nitroh> jrib, you still here?
<LordMael> hmmm anyone been having any issues with X crashing after the latest updates?
<LordMael> i'm getting a segfault as seen here: http://pastebin.com/PQAJ98xk
<llutz> tdhz77: find path -type d  -iname '*~'
<freedomrun_> hello .. how can I add Horizontal divider in app quicklist?
<daniell> my accoutn is a member of wheel, apache and root, but I still can only read files
<daniell> that are owned by apache
<tdhz77> llutz thank you
<hattorihanzo> what does tmux offer over screen
<hattorihanzo> why did ubuntuy 12.4 switch to tmux.. its breaking putty
<mcphail> hattorihanzo: i'm using screen in 12.04 right now
<llutz> hattorihanzo: you don't like it? don't use it
<nitroh> what is the command in terminal to move a folder?
<Jordan_U> nitroh: mv source destination
<Guest56763> ya, I know that stuff on minux but what I wanted to know is if anybody has built distro's off of minux kernel different then minux itself. For example linux kernel has knoppix , ubuntu , debian , gentoo ,arch ,...and many more I was wondering if minux had a distro chart or if it is just minux and not to much current development for it
<ikonia> Guest56763: how is this an ubuntu question ?
<llutz> !ot | Guest56763 its MINIX and offtopic here
<ubottu> Guest56763 its MINIX and offtopic here: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<fredlb> Is there anyway to decrease the "Disable touchpad while typing" delay in Xubuntu 12.04? Default is really long (like 2s).
<Ansikt> what time servers does ubuntu use?  I want to sync my arch box to my ubuntu one?
<ikonia> Ansikt: look in the ntp.conf
<Ansikt> oh derp
<computercenter_> hi
<computercenter_> hla
<computercenter_> ksa
<ikonia> computercenter_: can we help you ?
<computercenter_> now no , mypay leter :)
<skierpage> JordanU, yes I burned kubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64+mac.iso , booted with that and booted with that plus USB flash drive. All failed :-( I posted to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12042659
<Ansikt> ikonia:  Where is ntp.conf?  I checked / with find, saw nothing.
<kimphill> is it just me or does http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git-repos/ look like crap?
<ikonia> Ansikt: 1.) are you using ntpd ? 2.) look in /etc 3.) read https://help.ubuntu.com to understand the basics of using linux, if you're using archlinux I expect to not have to spoon feed
<skierpage> Jordan_U, sorry, responded to JordanU. I've given up on dualboot for now, going the VirtualBox in Mac OS X route.
<JoFo_> Hello
<Ansikt> ikonia:  right.  Checked /etc/ntp.conf first.  Came here, you told me to check ntp.conf.  Ran "find / -mount | grep -i ntp.conf"  Got nothing.
<tdhz77> I'm only transfering through samba at 1.5 mb/s is this normal?
<ikonia> Ansikt why are you asking where ntp.conf is if you know (you've already checked it) /etc/ntp.conf
<ikonia> Ansikt: also what the devil is that find command ?
<ikonia> Ansikt: that won't do anything
<Ansikt> ikonia:  "# cat /etc/ntp.conf:  cat: /etc/ntp.conf: No such file or directory"
<ikonia> Ansikt: from the documentation I'm reading (I pointed you at it a few minutes ago) it shows that ubuntu is using cron with ntpdate so check the daily crontab
<LordMael> hmmm anyone been having any issues with X crashing after the latest updates?
<LordMael> i'm getting a segfault as seen here: http://pastebin.com/PQAJ98xk
<JoFo_> When I used Windows, I have sometimes made images of audio CDs with clone CD. Those weren’t ISO images, but 3 files were created from which it was possible to burn copies of the original audio CD. Is there a similar tool for Linux ?
<LordMael> can't seem to find anything useful online yet
<xissburg> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12042769&posted=1#post12042769
<ikonia> xissburg: what do you want us to do with that
<ikonia> xissburg: it's pretty rude to just join a channel and throw out a URL if you're expecting help
<xissburg> lol, it seems lots of people are facing that weird issue. Stuck mouse cursor
<rinzler> How do I set my static inet6 address via the terminal?
<ikonia> xissburg: no idea, not read your post,
<skierpage> JoFo, there are lots of CD burning tools for Ubuntu. I use k3b on Kubuntu, but e.g. http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/03/9-good-cd-and-dvd-burning-tools-for.html . You probably already have one.
<MonkeyDust> JoFo_  what do you want to do with copied audio CDs?
<imbezol> i have a program that i need to run and grab some output from. fun part is that it core dumps every time it runs. is it possible to strip off the coredump info so it's not displayed?
<Ansikt> ikonia:  Thanks.  Also, what's wrong with my find command?
<ikonia> Ansikt: it seems terrible syntax
<Ansikt> ikonia:  Something always rubbed me wrong about the --name flag :P
<ikonia> Ansikt: .....right, whatever
<slackin> What a beautifully rainy day!
<JoFo_> <MonkeyDust> JoFo_  what do you want to do with copied audio CDs? ← That’s quite simple. I’d like to make security copies of some of my 800 CD. I’d also like to burn a few copies I have on a USB hard drive. These were made with Clone CD on Windows XP.
<skierpage> Ansikt, if you're trying to locate a file, you could try `locate ntp.conf` or `locate /ntp.`, assuming your computer indexes your files with updatedb(8) it's really fast.
<Ansikt> JoFo_:  Do you have a reason not to want ISOs?  gddrescue might be what you're looking for, if ISOs are okay.
<Ansikt> Also, what are the 'three files' that Clone CD made?
<ironm> hello. Does anyone run interface bonding (LinkAggregation) with ubuntu 12.04 and two switches? (every nic is connected to different switch of the switch cluster)
<ironm> does mode=0 work for two different switches?
<ikonia> I have done in the past with 10.04
<ikonia> ironm: it will work but you have to have switches that support certain parameters
<ironm> ikonia, thank you. can you remember what mode have you used?
<malik_> hi all can anyone help me please on installing ATI Radeon 9600 Drivers on ubuntu 11.04?
<ikonia> ironm: I cannot remember modes on the switches, I had problems with certain cisco's until I set the correct trunking modes
<ironm> ikonia, extreme
<ikonia> ironm: the machine mode=0 works fine, but you have to have the correct trunking options on the switch
<ironm> ikonia, I see .. thank you very much
<ikonia> ironm: I'm sorry I can't remember the options for the switches
<ikonia> ironm: a solid networking guy should be able to research them if you ask him to confirm the trunking modes available on the switch
<JoFo_> <Ansikt> JoFo_:  Do you have a reason not to want ISOs?  gddrescue might be what you're looking for, if ISOs are okay. ← I tried ISO before but it seems that doesn’t work with Audio CDs. And the copies I have, which were made with Clone CD, are not ISO files.
<ironm> ikonia, yes. thanks a lot
<arussel> do I just need to put a script in /etc/cron.daily for it to be executed daily ?
<Ansikt> JoFo_:  If they're just audio cds, why not use sound juicer?
<arussel> i'm surprised that none of them ends with .sh
<ikonia> ironm: from memory the mode on the swtich is different if you are using 3+ switches as opposed to two
<JoFo_> <Ansikt> JoFo_:  If they're just audio cds, why not use sound juicer? ← Is it compatible with Clone CD’s files?
<ironm> ikonia, there is 802.3ad option ... I have to play with it
<ironm> ikonia, I would use however only two switches in one switch-cluster
<ikonia> ironm: it's a lot more simple with 2 switches as I recall
<ikonia> ironm: the switch mode was quite obvious, it got a bit more complex with 3+
<ironm> ikonia, 3+ siwtches in one siwtch-cluster?
<ironm> switch
<ikonia> ironm: yes
<ironm> ikonia, may I ask what maker? .. cisco or extreme ?
<ikonia> ironm: we had 4 interfaces going to 3 switches, 2 active one in a standby (from memory)
<skierpage> Ansikt, JoFo, correct an ISO cd image is only data, not an Audio CD.
<ikonia> it was Cisco as I recall on that setup
<malik_> hi all can anyone help me please on installing ATI Radeon 9600 Drivers on ubuntu 11.04?
<mirak> hi
<mirak> I am looking for a filemanager that can queue file copy operations
<Ansikt> JoFo_:  I don't know what files Clone CD spit out.  If you're trying to copy from the audio cd, though it should be fairly agnostic, and so any "audio cd ripping" software should do the trick.
<cedric_> e
<glitsj16> arussel: indeed, any shell script you place there gets run once a day at the moment mentioned in /etc/crontab (look for the .. run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily line) .. and there's actually no need for the .sh extension, the shebang takes care of that
<JoFo_> Ansikt:  .ccd, .cue and, IIRC, .sub (or .img? I’m looking for the copies to burn.)
<MonkeyDust> mirak  i guess nautilus does what you mean, i sometimes copy multiple large files over ssh and a small queue window pops up
<hattorihanzo> llutz: its not a matter of not liking it... i love it... but its broken in 12.4
<mirak> MonkeyDust, but they write simultanously
<mirak> MonkeyDust, at least for HD copy
<Ansikt> JoFo:  Try a ripping solution.  There might even be a cd ripping plugin for your audioplayer.
<cedric_> gay!
<tdhz77> I'm getting slow samba speeds. Any suggestions?
<Ansikt> mirak:  None that I know of.   && in command line is the closest I can think of.
<UndiFineD> tdhz77, faster network, raid harddisks, http / ftp / nfs
<mirak> Ansikt, i just found Ultracopier
<Ansikt> tdhz77, UndiFineD:  Avoid ftp like the plague.  Use scp if you'd otherwise use ftp.
<UndiFineD> Ansikt, well you can use ftp over ssl, but most often samba is for lan use, so why no ftp too
<Ansikt> UndiFineD:  http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie
<skierpage> I'm installing (K)ubuntu 12.04 in a VirtualBox VM for MacOS.  Does it matter if I use the amd64 or "64-bit Mac" amd64+mac .iso?
<Ansikt> When I use ftp, more often then not I get file corruption and poor speeds.
<ikonia> skierpage: you should not use the mac version
<UndiFineD> Ansikt, this came out today: http://www.howtoforge.com/setting-up-vsftpd-tls-on-debian-squeeze
<ikonia> Ansikt: I'd stay clear of howtoforge if possible
<UndiFineD> ikonia, ?
<Ansikt> UndiFineD:  My biggest problem isn't the security (I mean, sftp pretty much solves that), it's the corruption.
<ikonia> corruption ?
<Ansikt> skierpage:  You should probably use 32-bit too, unless you plan on allocating a whole lot of memory to your vm.
<zizoo> Ok, copying a form authenticated page with wget. Used a firefox add-on to save cookies, and now it's downloading something, but there's no obvious file to open to see the mirrored page. What do I do?
<Ansikt> ikonia:  File corruption.  Bad md5sums and the like.
<ikonia> Ansikt: that is nothing to do with "ftp" although there is a lack of checksumming post transit
<ikonia> Ansikt: that will be your network having a problem
<ikonia> Ansikt: fix that rather than masking the problem
<UndiFineD> ikonia, why avoid howtoforge ?
<ikonia> UndiFineD: I find the quality very poor and genric
 * L3top seconds that
<ubuntu_64bit> .hi all
<ubuntu_64bit> .hi all
<Ansikt> ikonia:  All I know is that copying stuff from ftp mirrors ends up with more invalid files than when I use http **shrug** but diffferent strokes, I suppose.
<UndiFineD> ikonia, I think it is a great resource for getting things done, ofcourse people should read up on the tools and learn before you do
<L3top> Sometimes correct, often times poor, sometimes WRONG advice.
<ikonia> Ansikt: I'd be very concerned about your network then
<stripper> hi all of you
<zizoo> I think I realize my problem here. I'm trying to use wget to download dynamic content from a site (specifically my class's blackboard page). Still looking around for information on getting dynamic content, but having trouble.
<wolfgang> How do i delte an aplicsation?
<wolfgang> Program
<stripper> mtenga vp mambo
<usr13> wolfgang: sudo apt-get remove application
<wolfgang> ok
<stripper> wolfgang,  mtenga vp mambo
<usr13> wolfgang: Or just use the GUI package manager.
<jagginess> usr13: (apt-get remove <packagename>)
<skierpage> wolfgang, Ubuntu Software center is probably your GUI, https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/addremove-remove.html
<jagginess> dpkg -S `which application-bin` can give the name of the package..
<usr13> jagginess: yes
<jagginess> zizoo: that download session may be javascripted, or require the use of webbrowser cookie.. ypu
<jagginess> zizoo: you'll have to use curl to do that (i dont think wget can use webbrowser cookies)
<jagginess> zizoo: (am not sure if curl can handle javascript however)
<jagginess> zizoo: if you're using a terminal, the text browser w3m may be able to do it..
<majnoon> ok here what wondering how do i get all the info stuff back on the boot ??
<_raven> how to run skype two times on the same system? any kind of "run as $user" possible?
<usr13> _raven: Why would you want to run two instances of skype under the same  user?
<jagginess> maybe he has a multseat station (2 users, 2 monitors.. to the same system-- different audio headsets)
<usr13> _raven: Maybe you should explain what it is you really want to do.
<usr13> jagginess: Well certainly, different users will be able to run it.
<zizoo> Hrm, yes, I'm using a terminal jagginess. Though I am able to import browser cookies by text file. You mean the program has to maintain its own cookies as it runs through the page, and that wget can't do that, huh?
<KorvinSzanto> "the vpn service failed to start"?
<zizoo> w3m can do that?
<KorvinSzanto> what would cause the vpn server to fail to start
<jagginess> usr13: (multiseat means two simultaneously users to the same system)
<jagginess> zizoo: ..
<jagginess> zizoo: cookies expire..
<jagginess> zizoo: modern webbrowsers keep a session tracker called cookies.. (some cheap textual clients dont).. they're dynamically created and sometimes left behind to be re-used.. but often they expire
<melow01> I installed Ubuntu 12.04 and Windows XP won't boot due to a hal.dll issue (Yes, I googled it)
<ikonia> melow01: the guys in ##windows can help you with that
<melow01> ikonia, ok
<jagginess> zizoo: manpage w3m .. it probably uses cookies.. and you wouldnt need to use special -parameters to the w3m binary.. (or see the option settings)
<majnoon> ok here what wondering how do i get all the info stuff back on the boot ??
<melow01> ikonia, the windows irc channel supports ubuntu?
<nuno_nunes> I need help, i need to create pen drive install of windows on the linux this app
<ikonia> melow01: no, the ##windows channel supports windows, which is where your problem is
<cry0> I have, what may be a wild good chase question.  Back in my 5.04 days, I played around with an "AI" software that was just a blank chat window, and the bot just mimicked what you said until it started to get the grasp of sentence structure and such, and got the the point where it would carry full conversations.  It was like a 5 letter abbreviation and I havent been able to find it in any of the newer repos, anybody know what program I'm talking a
<zizoo> jagginess: Oh, I was just manually logging in with firefox and keeping the cookies to use with wget immediately. Afaik, they haven't expired.
<melow01> ikonia, hmmm
<jagginess> melow01: use paragon's free rescue kit (you have to register -- its free and the download is free too).. you'll need to use the 'registry' c-letter drive mapping tool (the download is an iso you burn to cd--it's graphical and is very intuitive-- m$ installer cd/dvd or repair won't ever fix this drive-letter mapping in the registry)
<cry0> Or just copy hal.dll from your windows disk to the C: drive
<Ansikt> cry0:  Eliza?
<zizoo> It starts downloading, and seems to finish, I just can't seem to find what file I need to open to see it! Though admittedly there's another problem, since it's only 1.9 MB, but that's a lot bigger than it was when it was having cookies problems.
<jagginess> zizoo: well.. the cookie storage format may differ between browsers.. You never can import a cookie from one browser into another afaik..
<Lounge> i'd like to downgrade the network-manager in 12.04.. its seriously bugged out. where can i find a older version?
<tdhz77> What version of samba is installed in ubuntu 12.04?
<jagginess> zizoo: unless you show me a document.. I'd say you're acting like an assclown doing things you dont know what you're doing..
<Nik_> #absalom
<melow01> jagginess, thanks.
<auronandace> !info samba | tdhz77
<ubottu> tdhz77: samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2.1 (precise), package size 7812 kB, installed size 22371 kB
<skierpage> jagginess, FYI wget has --load-cookies=FILE, --save-cookies=FILE, and --keep-session-cookies options, comparable to curl. Neither will execute JavaScript. If you can watch exactly what the browser is doing (I use Firebug), you can replay exactly its requests, but it's very very difficult.
<cry0> Ansikt: I don't think so, I will take a look at that, but it was random 5 letters to my knowledge.  I know it goes way back, but it literally started with no intellegence, just mimicked, then slowly grew to be... actually quite good at insulting me back
<melow01> jagginess, I'm wondering if I can use dd to backup the MBR, then use the XP rescue disc to fixmbr, then recover my original mbr and my ubuntu install?
<jagginess> melow01: the option to use the mapping-fixer is somewhere in one of the submenus.. This tool is in my gold cabinet to fix any windows boot up , from XP to Win7 (possibly even win8, because win2008r2 can be fixed too)
<ikonia> melow01: the mbr isn't the problem
<thepumpk_> Hi. I just installed 12.04 Server and I'm unable to find dnsmasq.conf file. where is it?
<melow01> jagginess, cool, thanks
<jagginess> melow01: do these two things.. use the paragon cd. 1- keep grub, 2-fix the drive-letter mapping.. see if that works..
<melow01> ikonia, thanks
<OerHeks> thepumpkin,  /etc/dnsmasq.conf
<btorch> is there  a channel for getting pbuilder help ?
<thepumpkin> OerHeks: that file doesn't exists.
<thepumpkin> OerHeks: should I create it?
<sw0rdfish> #pbuilder
<OerHeks> thepumpkin, yes, it is optional.
<btorch> tried that
<jagginess> melow01: if you see "unassigned" in the registry setting (paragon cd), then you change that to C, it should work afterwards..
<thepumpkin> OerHeks: will try that, thanks.
<OerHeks> thepumpkin, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dnsmasq
<zizoo> jagginess: How should I show you the document? It's 1.9 MB of it looks like mostly jsp files. I'm not -trying- to be stupid. It just looks like I got somewhere and I can't tell what to do with the results. ._.
<jagginess> zizoo: they have facebook page they force you to join or something.. i dont know what they're doing now ..(go to the paragon company site)
<thepumpkin> OerHeks: if I do sudo apt-get install dnsmasq then it won't start, port 53 is already being used by another process.
<induz> can u give me link for addind on sop-cast to vlcvlc
<jagginess> zizoo: .jsp ? oh you're the cookie guy case :) lol
<skierpage> ikonia, FWIW VirtualBox booted off the amd64+mac CD (k)ubuntu image and is installing fine. AIUI, this +Mac image leaves off UEFI boot because it's incompatible with Mac EFI, but VBox by default does BIOS boot.
<jagginess> zizoo: sounds like a server issue.. it doesnt like your browser's agent-string...
<ikonia> skierpage: I know it will boot fine, I didn't say it wouldn't it just has extra stuff in it which has the potential to cause a problem at install, especially on virtual hardware
<jagginess> zizoo: because it should open up like a webpage (jsp mean javaservlet page-- sort of like .php that display html pages)
<castu> I want to setup a LAMP box. with webmin. 12.x server work ok for this?
<ikonia> castu: don't use webmin
<ikonia> castu: webmin has been removed from the debian repos due to it's many security and support issues
<jagginess> zizoo: you can try to impersonate a user-agent string if w3m allows you.. but this takes tinkering..
<castu> ikonia: ahh, thanks
<jagginess> zizoo: just download it with firefox..
<auronandace> !zentyal | castu
<ubottu> castu: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<castu> wow, thanks
<jagginess> zizoo: if it fails with firefox, then i guess your teacher or whomever setup that website wants you to use iexplorer :/ (but smart people can sometimes get away with it, with the user-agent add-on for firefox to impersonate ms iexplorer)
<zizoo> Ok, I found an openable main file, but firefox spawns an error dialog: "Access to restricted URI denied", and the sidebar says loading continuously thereafter.
<zizoo> And ok.
<Lounge> can cannon offer us a network downgrade package? this 12.04 nm is an absolute nightmare >.<
<jagginess> Lounge: cannon? huh?
<auronandace> he means canonical
<jagginess> Lounge: that's dirty lingo.. this is a volunteer community, and we're not paid to help.. if you want support you buy a subscription my friend..
<Lounge> [facepalm] i mean ubuntu, can they realease a downgrade package?
<TheLordOfTime> Lounge:  that doesnt usually work... the idea is you use the LiveCD before upgrading blindly
<TheLordOfTime> to make sure your system runs stuff
<OerHeks> Lounge, disable IPv6, worked for me to solve lots of issues.
<skierpage> ikonia, FYI according to this the amd64+mac images have *less* stuff in them.  http://askubuntu.com/questions/37999/what-is-different-about-the-mac-iso-image
<Lounge> TheLordOfTime: ofcourse ive used the livecd, tested it out, but it's putting both ethernet cards on roam, i don't use wireless
<ikonia> skierpage: it's still specific stuff added for the mac hardware
<Lounge> my question is can i get the thing to read the /etc/network/interfaces without thinking everthing isn't managed?
<ikonia> skierpage: if you want to be specific it's less individual packages but targeted at th e mac platform
<ikonia> Lounge you need to disable network manager
<cry0> I can't find that AI software anywhere, almost like i was obliterated from history.  It wasn't eliza.
<ikonia> Lounge: if you have interfaces file and network manager enabled it will cause a conflict
<zizoo> jagginess: downloading with firefox gives all the links and whatnot, but all links to non-webpages just lead back to the site. I only did this so I could quickly download all the hosted documents, etc. for Bb courses quickly, at will.
<tcial> cry0: What are you looking for?
<zizoo> jagginess: Is there a way to force it to follow download links as well?
<Lounge> ikonia: if i remove network-manager will things start working?
<Lounge> i've got the resolv.conf set right, got 70-persistent-net.rules corrected
<cry0> tcial: It's an AI program I used back in 5.04-5.10 days.  Basically was a blank chat screen that at first the AI just mimicked you, then started picking up and learning the order of responses, and eventually was pretty good at holding conversation.  No AIML or language programming, just type and it learned... sort of
<ikonia> Lounge: you don't need to remove it, just disable it
<ikonia> Lounge resolv.conf will want to use dns-masq in 12.04
<tcial> cry0: That sounds great, if only I knew the name of it
<jagginess> zizoo: what webbrpwser are ypu supposed to be using? (.jsp doesnt sound like a force to use iexplorer)-- as I said it sounds completely like a server issue..  ".jsp" is like ".php".. you don't download .php files nor the other..
<Lounge> ikonia: i've disabled the dnsmasq as i'm not using vpn
<Lounge> plus i've notice a few websites i can't connect to anymore
<ikonia> Lounge: then disabling network manager and configuring the interfaces file should do it
<Lounge> can log into second life with this new network setup
<cry0> tcial: Yeah, I'm starting to think I'm never going to find it.  I've googled for hours only to come up empty handed.
<induz> when I try to launch sop-cast i get this :- sopcast-player:
<induz>   Depends: vlc (>=1.1.0) but 1.0.6-1ubuntu1.6 is to be installed
<induz>  Depends: libvlc-dev but it is not going to be installed
<jagginess> ikonia: you have to configure networkmanager if you rather use ifupdown scripts to configure interfaces instead.. (sounds like you want network configuration sytstem wide in /etc)
<Lounge> ikonia: ok whats the best way to disable network-manager and that it doesn't do a check during boot up?
<stripper> slleping
<jagginess> Lounge: ^
<tcial> cry0: was it grubby?
<tcial> Wait
<tcial> No it can't be
<Lounge> jagginess: it tends to complain about that being deprecated and such
<jagginess> Lounge: what is being deprecated?
<jagginess> Lounge: ifdownup ?
<Lounge> the ifup ifdown
<cry0> tcial: Sounds... I don't think thats it, but the name was like 4-5 letters, abbreviated something... and wasn't aiml or gaiml or anything like that
<zizoo> jagginess: It's always worked fine with firefox for normal browsing. I just want to force a crawl over the whole webpage and download all the notes for me. They are all hosted on the same server from what I can tell, but telling Firefox to download a webpage doesn't make it download non-web files, like .docx, etc.
<jagginess> Lounge: yes doesnt sound surprising to me.. but there should be someway to still do a setting system wide for networking.. (though not very well documented however).. perhaps something new with upstart is here in 12.04..
<eVCIhxwKR> hey hey
<induz> how to install sopcst on VLC??
<induz> sopcast
<jagginess> zizoo: that's not really important.. by the time you figure out, there'll be new notes for the next big thing :)
<eVCIhxwKR> mm
<zizoo> jagginess: Yes, I could just download all the files manually, but this is a huge hassle to repeat for every course I ever take that uses Bb, so I wanted something more automatic. This is because, often as not, I want to refer back to notes later that I never needed during the course, or I lost my course folder but wanted to gather all the notes for later at the end of the semester.
<zizoo> jagginess: and the class I'm thinking about right now already hosts all notes for all assignments
<jagginess> zizoo: i cant help with that.. there's a million factors affecting the way one can do this.. many many factors...
<Lounge> i'm a bit upset that the devs would mess up a really well functioning network system, it was working just fine for me in maverick
<ikonia> Lounge: it works fine in 12.04
<vampirna1a> Does an ext4 partition need to be defragmentated?
<ikonia> vampirna1a: no
<Lounge> ikonia: er it doesn't
<Leif_Bork> Hi!
<Leif_Bork> I have a serious problem
<jagginess> vampirna1a: no.. you can defrag it every ten years if you wish :).. it's made to last well
<Leif_Bork> I can't turn of my computer
<vampirna1a> okay, even if you copy from two sources at the same time?
<Lounge> at atleast for me, i can't network into my other tower with my 2nd ethernet, it thinks the 2nd ethernet is going out to the internet and not local network
<glitsj16> zizoo: have you considered using a firefox addon like downthemall to automate downloading the notes? You can add custom filters .. http://www.downthemall.net/howto/features/
<nate__> never mind I got my alsa sound working the problem was that I was using the xen instead of the base or regular choices on the menu :) cool I have no complainants about centos its nices
<Leif_Bork> there's a mount that hangs, ps gives this: 1199 ?        R    334:00 /bin/mount -o relatime,sync /dev/sda2 /media/usbhd-sda2
<jagginess> vampirna1a: it was more a deal in the msdos days.. when filesystems sucked.. no need to worry about this..
<MonkeyDust> Leif_Bork  i had that too, do sudo shutdown -h now and the next time it will be okay
<ikonia> Lounge the majority of users are having no problems
<Leif_Bork> MonkeyDust: Thanks! =)
<jagginess> Lounge: you can roll your eyeballs and see where that wire ends up to :)
<vampirna1a> jagginess: thanks :)
<aguitel> i have this old card:Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics ,anyway to increase perfomance ?
<Lounge> ikonia: i'm not sure the majority of users run a second ethernet card to another tower via crossover cable. my network worked flawless in maverick now all the fuss about dns masqs
<zizoo> Thanks glitsj16, looking into that now.
<ikonia> Lounge I've had no issues with multiple network cards, I just set it up to work on my network
<jagginess> Lounge: majority users use one of those cheap linksys or dlink boxes..
<Jordan_U> vampirna1a: To signifigantly fragment ext4 you would almost need to be trying. You would need to be leaving very little space free *and* adding / deleting many small and large files.
<Lounge> jagginess: are you saying that i'll need a linksys to get things to work?
<tippenein> any help with ati driver ? ati radeon hd 7570. tried the installer from the website
<ikonia> Lounge: cross over will work fine
<jagginess> Lounge: no.. I'm saying that's what newbs use.. but I don't even know if you're a newb ;-)
<tippenein> aticonfig --initial gives me "No supported adapters detected"
<Lounge> jagginess: i'm not a newb i'm just not a profesion IT network tech
<vampirna1a> Jordan_U: sounds good then :)
<Jordan_U> Lounge: I use network manager with another machine connected via crossover cable, and it's working fine for me.
<jagginess> Lounge: well you're a noob.. because I asked you whether that wire is going to your WAN provider or not and it appears you still dont even know this..
<ikonia> jagginess that is unacceptable attitude, please stop
<jagginess> Lounge: so you really are new to networking. get a box..
<ikonia> jagginess: enough
<Lounge> jagginess: i think you're being a complete jerk
<ikonia> Lounge: enough also - I've asked him to stop
<jagginess> I'm not saying more.
<jagginess> ikonia: .
<_raven> how to run skype two times on the same system? any kind of "run as $user" possible?
<jagginess> Not being a jerk.. people come on here thinking "Cannon" means Canonical.. like we can help others who can ask nicely..
<Jordan_U> Lounge: Could you recap your exact setup and what problems you're having?
<Lounge> the only issue i've been having is getting the 2nd ethernet card setup with a static ip, and off roaming, but the problem is network-manager mistakens it as "unmanaged" ethernet device
<Lounge> also both ethernet cards, it they're both not in roaming, network-manager complains that they're unmanaged
<Lounge> can't connect to internet
<Lounge> setting it all up in /etc/network/interfaces doesn't do anything since network-manager seems to be ignoring that
<Jordan_U> Lounge: Could you pastebin the output of "nm-tool"?
<Lounge> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/Nh3m6fCB
<Lounge> wanna see the interfaces?
<Lounge> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/PnxbnQcY
<Lounge> interfaces
<Jordan_U> Lounge: /etc/networking/interfaces is *not* a configuration file for network-manager. At least inn the past, an entry in /etc/networking/interfaces would indicate that you wanted ifupdown to manage that interface, and thus network-manager ignored it. My guess is that that is what is meant by unmanaged.
<net9> Installing 12.04 LTS alongside windows 7. It asks me about how much space to allocate to Ubuntu to partition. Which side is which operating system?
<miceiken> okay so my server wont send mails, and I'm thinking a good first step is removing all the packages that handle that. one of them is postfix?
<_raven> how to run skype two times on the same system? any kind of "run as $user" possible?
<Jordan_U> net9: Could you post a screenshot?
<Lounge> Jordan_U: I'd rather just use ifupdown instead
<net9> Can't. The computer isn't connected to the internet. Sorry.
<Lounge> is so , then should i just remove network-manager?
<Jordan_U> Lounge: If you don't want to use it, yes.
<Lounge> well my only consern would be then, removing it and losing internet >.<
<net9> I assumed the one on the left was Ubuntu, and the one on the right is windows.
<net9> Thanks anyway for the help.
<fishbait> i did it i solved my hibernate problem following this guide it turns out that the uuid in /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume was still set to the old swap the guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspendHibernateResume
<fishbait> thought that it might be useful to note for anyone else in here
<Lounge> Jordan_U: also it seems that allot of apps rely on network-manager to connect, i remember this being an issie with firefox wanted to check for a working network connection before connecting
<Lounge> issue*
<fishbait> is there a way to tell apt-get to check the md5 checksums of the pacakges it downloads?
<ratcheer> fishbait: I think it always does.
<fishbait> ratcheer: does it stop if theres a mismatch?
<ratcheer> fishbait: Yes. It has happened to me several times in the past week or so.
<fishbait> ratcheer: hmm did you check your dns settings? to make sure your not suffering a man in the middle attack?
<ratcheer> fishbait: Mostly on Debian, but I am sure it works the same way for Ubuntu.
<fishbait> ratcheer: well ubuntu is debian based
<ratcheer> Exactly.
<fishbait> oh good that alleviates that concern
<fishbait> what does it mean it can't turn off ports 6 and 7 error -62?
<zizoo> Thanks glitsj16, but DownThemAll can't recurse, and blackboard puts every file onto it's own page, so it's kinda useless here. Still, DownThemAll is pretty awesome for other things. Thanks for showing me.
<zizoo> I think I'll give up on this for now. I have other work to do. Bye guys.
<induz> can u help me installing sopcast
<fishbait> glitsj16: got hibernate working it turns out that the uuid listed in /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume was still set to the old swap partition
<induz> i am having difficulty on Ubuntu 10.4
<induz> sopcast
<fishbait> what does it mean it can't turn off ports 6 and 7 error -62? also something involving thaw and async somewhere in the same line
<fishbait> fishbait: !patience
<glitsj16> fishbait: happy to hear that you got that working
<Ririshi> Hi
<fishbait> now all i need to do i figure out why it can' thaw- port 6 and 7 error -62 and perma enable hibernate
<iggymydog> hi i am haveing trouble putting files on a usb flash drive. i cant seem to find the flash drive on my computer not under media and not on the side bar what should i do?
<Ririshi> I installed ubuntu from mini. Now how do I start the system,
<glitsj16> fishbait: did you already pastebin that (section) of your log?
<mcphail> iggymydog: is it a new flash drive?
<fishbait> it won't paste
<ikonia> fishbait: the pastebin works fine
<iggymydog> @mcphail  only been used oince
<mputtr> heya, what program would you recommend to monitor system temperature?
<fishbait> its not the pastebin...
<mcphail> iggymydog: in linux?
<ikonia> fishbait: why can you not paste /
<iggymydog> mcphail: no windows last
<fishbait> too big
<ikonia> fishbait: do it a few lines at a time, break it into small pastes
<mcphail> iggymydog: what is it formatted in? If it is ExFAT, linux won't see it
<iggymydog> mcphail: i used it on wondows once and now im trying to use it with linux
<Ririshi> How do I boot my Ubuntu system? I told it to install into the MBR of my primary HDD, but windows just starts.
<iggymydog> mcphail: idk what the format is/.......if i reformat it wil;l i beable to open it on windows computers? and how would i reformat it?
<ikonia> Ririshi: how many hard disks do you have ?
<Ririshi> Two
<iggymydog> ikonia: 3
<ikonia> Ririshi: it's probably gone to the second hard disk
<Ririshi> And I installed ubuntu on the second one
<fishbait> or do it from command line pastebinit http://paste.ubuntu.com/1051742
<ikonia> iggymydog: I was talking to Ririshi that's why I said "Ririshi"
<iggymydog> ikonia: interesting
<mcphail> iggymydog: vfat and ntfs can be shared between linux and windows. ExFAT is wondows only. Ext3/4 etc are linux only. Use disk utility.
<ikonia> Ririshi: set the bios to boot the second drive, see if it works
<Ririshi> If I start the second one, it says: error: no such parition. Grub rescue>
<iggymydog> ikonia: i know but im talking to you :D
<ikonia> iggymydog: please don't fill the channel with pointless comments then
<iggymydog> mcphail: ok how so i reformat it?
<induz> i have VLC  running
<iggymydog> ikonia: sorry :C
<ikonia> Ririshi: it sounds as if grub is pointing at the wrong partition then
<mcphail> iggymydog: use disk utility or gparted. But you'll lose anything on the drive
<iggymydog> mcphail: i dont have access to a windows computer
<ikonia> Ririshi: you may have to manually apply/configure grub
<iggymydog> mcphail: ok
<Ririshi> ikonia: how?
<iggymydog> mcphail: where is dick utility
<ikonia> !grub2 > Ririshi
<ubottu> Ririshi, please see my private message
<ikonia> Ririshi: ubottu has just sent you a pm with a basic guide
<Ririshi> ikonia: ok thanks
<ikonia> Ririshi: you'll need to apply thought to match it to how your system is setup
<fishbait> i'm sure he meant disk but... lol
<ikonia> Ririshi: (eg: don't copy and paste - use the commands in relation to your own system setup)
<iggymydog> mcphail: i found it
<Ririshi> ikonia: err I'll try to understand.
<mputtr> heya, what program would you recommend to show system temperature on the desktop?
<fishbait> i do remember telling windows it couldn't turn off my onboard nic
<iggymydog> mcphail: IS THERE A WAY TO MAKE THE COIMPUTER USE SOME OF THE HARD DRIVE AS RAM SO MY COMPUTER IS FASTER?
<iggymydog> mcphail: caps lock sorry
<ThomasBomb> I'm having an interesting error with ubuntu... I can ping my router and anything in my home network, but not WAN ip's...
<ikonia> iggymydog: stop that
<ikonia> iggymydog: using hard disk as ram will not make it faster, it will make it slower
<ThomasBomb> I'm using 12.04
<iggymydog> ikonia
<ikonia> ThomasBomb: sounds like your router is not forwarding the packets or has ICMP forwarding disabled
<mcphail> iggymydog: do you mean using a flash drive as cache, like you can do in Windows?
<iggymydog> ikoniA: then what should i do
<ThomasBomb> Well I can ping from other computers
<ikonia> ThomasBomb: yes, but they are not being forwarded by your router
<iggymydog> mcphail: no
<askas> Hello?
<askas> is here anybody?
<ThomasBomb> I mean I can ping external ip's from my other desktop computer
<ikonia> iggymydog: what do you want to do ?
<iggymydog> mcphail: just enything that can make my compuiter faster and i have tons of room left on  the hard drive so i figured why not
<ikonia> ThomasBomb: disable the ubuntu firewall
<iggymydog> ikonia: i want to make this laptop faster
<ikonia> iggymydog: buy a faster hard disk
<ikonia> iggymydog: buy more ram
<askas> i cant boot ubuntu
<mcphail> iggymydog: accessing the hard drive is one of the slowest things you can do. Swapping to the hd causes slowdowns
<iggymydog> ikonia: the ram is maxxed out
<askas> it doesnt show grub
<mputtr> iggymydog: the fastest way is to get a SSD
<ikonia> iggymydog: they you are at the limit of your machines ram
<iggymydog> mcphail: is there enything i can do?
<ikonia> iggymydog: how much ram does your machine have ?
<fishbait> ikonia: could maybe swapiness value do the trick?
<ikonia> fishbait: for what ?
<iggymydog> i dont k now how much ram it has
<fishbait> for iggymydog
<ikonia> iggymydog: then how do you know it's maxed out
<ikonia> fishbait: doubtful
<mcphail> iggymydog: if you have plenty of RAM you can cache frequently used programs on a ramdisk
<iggymydog> fishbait: what?
<ThomasBomb> How do I disable the firewall?
<mcphail> iggymydog: but Linux is smart enough that that will make little difference
<ikonia> !ufw | ThomasBomb
<ubottu> ThomasBomb: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<evoc> good evening
<fishbait> iggymydog don't worry about it it won't make your pc any faster
<ikonia> iggymydog: pastebin the output of the command "free" please
<mputtr> what program do you use in linux to monitor system temperature?
<ikonia> mputtr: lmsensors
<iggymydog> i justy wanna make this dam flash drive work....
<mputtr> ikonia: does it also output it to the gui?
<ikonia> iggymydog: what ? you said you wanted to make the machine faster, now you want to make a flash drive work /
<ikonia> iggymydog: please stick to one problem at a time
<ikonia> mputtr: try conky for that
<mputtr> conky.. got it
<iggymydog> ikonia: i know im trying i got side tracked
<ThomasBomb> I disabled ufw but that didn't help
<ikonia> iggymydog: what do you want to do
<ikonia> ThomasBomb: what is the default gateway on the problem machine ?
<ThomasBomb> 192.168.1.1
<ThomasBomb> my router's ip
<ikonia> ThomasBomb: ok, so first things first, lets test your dns
<ikonia> ThomasBomb: can you do "nslookup" www.google.com on the problem computer please.
<ThomasBomb> Well that works
<usr13> ThomasBomb: THen your good to go.
<ikonia> ThomasBomb: ok, now try to ping that IP
<ikonia> ThomasBomb: what happens
<ThomasBomb> From 192.168.1.109 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<ThomasBomb> Hmm... that's the laptop's ip
<usr13> ThomasBomb: host av.com
<ikonia> ThomasBomb: please do a "traceroute" to the google IP
<ikonia> ThomasBomb: where does the trace stop
<usr13> ikonia: I don't think traceroute comes installed by default
<ThomasBomb> I don't have traceroute installed
<ikonia> how dissapointing
<ThomasBomb> and I can't install it >.<
<usr13> ThomasBomb: What nameserver are you using? cat /etc/resolv.conf
<ikonia> it should be 127.0.01
<ikonia> as it's dnsmasq
<Jordan_U> ikonia: ThomasBomb: tracepath
<ikonia> Jordan_U: that's new to me
<ThomasBomb> 127.0.0.1 does show up usr13
<Ririshi> ikonia: I had Ubutu minimal installed. i got into grub via boot-USB and am now installing lubuntu-desktop (I wanted lubuntu)
<ThomasBomb>  1:  thomasbomb-HP-Pavilion-dv4-Notebook-PC                0.117ms pmtu 1500
<ThomasBomb>  1:  thomasbomb-HP-Pavilion-dv4-Notebook-PC              1425.474ms !H
<ThomasBomb>      Resume: pmtu 1500
<usr13> ThomasBomb: You need a nameserver other than 127.0.0.1  Edit the file and place a valid nameserver in it.
<usr13> ThomasBomb: nameserver 8.8.8.8
<ThomasBomb> it says not to edit by hand
<ikonia> it's not a dns problem
<ikonia> he can resolve
<ikonia> he's pinging the IP and its' failing
<ikonia> that is an IP address, there is no lookup involved
<Ririshi> Ikonia did you read my msg?
<usr13> ThomasBomb: route -n
<ikonia> Ririshi: yeah, you're installing lubuntu
<usr13> ThomasBomb: Do you see the router's IP there?
<Ririshi> Ikonia. Yes. Am I doing it right now?
<ThomasBomb> yes
<ikonia> Ririshi: so ? I told you to fix grub, not mess with desktops
<ikonia> Ririshi: I don't know why you are not doing what the guide told you to do, so I'm not interested
<r4y> I've never run igoogle before and chose the lowest speed. What is the command for finding out how much ram this computer has?, And How do I get back to the page to change igoogle to the proper speed this computer can use?
<usr13> ThomasBomb: Good, then edit the /etc/resolv.conf file and add a valid nameserver.  Then check your router and see why it's not giving out a nameserver IP.
<Ririshi> Ikonia: I did not have any installed... So now I will install one and then re-install grub via recovery mode
<ikonia> usr13: he cannot ping IP's
<ThomasBomb> yeah I can't ping
<ikonia> usr13: it is nothing to do with DNS
<usr13> Oh
<usr13> But he said before that nslookup worked.
<ikonia> usr13: yes, nslookup DOES work
<usr13> ThomasBomb: Can you ping your router's IP?
<ikonia> I then asked him to ping the IP and it fails
<ThomasBomb> yes
<ikonia> he can't ping the IP
<ikonia> and nslookup is working
<ThomasBomb> I can ping internal ips
<ikonia> dns is fine
<FloodBot1> ikonia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<morsnowski> rofl
<Ririshi> Lol @ ikonia
<ThomasBomb> I can ping anything in my LAN
<nibbler_> i'd ping the dns server, unless its internal anyway. what about tracepath and routes?
<ikonia> nibbler_: what part of "it's not a dns problem and he's using dns masq" is not clear
<ThomasBomb> I pinged 8.8.8.8 and it failed
<usr13> ThomasBomb: host av.com    #Does it give you any IPs?
<ikonia> nibbler_: if you don't understand the issue don't offer random advice
<ikonia> usr13: Name resolution is working
<ikonia> how hard is this to grasp
<tdhz77> Is 1.5 MBPS slow for samba. I'm transfering 1 iso file about 3.7 Gigs?
<morsnowski> ThomasBomb, can you ping your router?
<usr13> ikonia: How can name resolution work when he can't even ping any outside IPs?
<nibbler_> ikonia, everything totally clear, thats why i would not try to resolve stuff, but try to ping stuff that is obv. reachable by other means
<ikonia> usr13: name resolution has NOTHING to do with ping
<Ririshi> tdhz77: I got only 150Kb/s
<usr13> ikonia: No kiding.....
<ikonia> usr13: right, so why do you keep checking name resolution
<ikonia> usr13: name resolution is working,
<tdhz77> ririshi I think it would be faster for me to download the file from the server. This just doesn't seem right.
<usr13> ikonia: He can not resolve any domain names if he can't even ping an outside IP.
<ThomasBomb> By the way I'm trying to set up hostapd. Connecting to the internet has been working before that
<morsnowski> usr13, shut up if you don't know the basics of networking
<tdhz77> ririshi how could http protocol be faster than a LAN samba?
<ThomasBomb> let me see if my ipod still has internet through hostapd
<ikonia> usr13: of course he can
<usr13> ThomasBomb: Good idea.
<ikonia> usr13: dns is UDP - it's not ICMP, you can use a DNS lookup with ICMP totally blocked
<deper29> I am trying to format an external hard drive using gparted. I keep getting this error when I try to do so http://pastebin.com/0natZKRP is anyone able to help out with that?
<usr13> ikonia: That is not possible.
<ikonia> usr13: of course is't possible
<nibbler_> thomas: you don't have a gateway set
<compdoc> tdhz77, I get 50 MB/s or so with samba and rsync, and up to 70 MB/s just copying a file
<ikonia> usr13: ICMP ping is nothign to do with name lookups
<morsnowski> ikonia, can't you kick him?
<Ririshi> Tdhz77: whut? XD You mean in your lan you got 1.5Mbit/s?
<ikonia> morsnowski: there i no reason to kick anyone
<tdhz77> compdoc that is amazing! Yes, in my lan I'm getting 1.5 MB/S
<zidpod> I just tried to install a package, but one of its dependencies wasn't found? It installed fine on another system a few days ago...
<tdhz77> Is there security attached to ubuntu server that maybe slowing it down?
<morsnowski> he is providing utterly wrong information
<usr13> ThomasBomb: route -n  #Does it show your router's IP as default gateway?
<nibbler_> thomas, ikonia:  <ThomasBomb> From 192.168.1.109 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable  <-- with this beeing the laptos IP means the laptop is reporting  it as unreachable which should mean it has no route for that
<Ririshi> tdhz77: I got.. 150Kbyte/s download speed and 1500Kbyte/s in my LAN
<compdoc> deper29, thats an odd file system. change it to msdos, unless the drive is larger than 2TB
<ikonia> nibbler_: and yet he's confirmed the router is the default gateway and reachable
<ThomasBomb> Clients cannot connect to internet through hostapd
<deper29> compdoc, the file system is 2.5 TB :(
<tdhz77> ririshi I need to look into rsync it looks like. Thanks for your info.
<compdoc> tdhz77, I use a gigabit network and a nice fast network switch. what do you use?
<usr13> ThomasBomb: Maybe you need to reboot the router.
<nibbler_> ikonia, he confirmed the the existance of his routers IP in the routing table....
<ikonia> nibbler_: no, he confirmed it was the default gateway, I asked clearly
<ikonia> nibbler_: he also confirmed it was a reachable IP
<compdoc> deper29, then try a gpt fs, except you cannot boot from it unless you have a uefi bios
<ikonia> you guys sort it out - I'll leave you to it
<exetron_> bleep
<tdhz77> compdoc a 2wire gateway from ATT UVerse on my ancient 100 MBPS ethernet. Wireless connected to ubunu 12.04 on a MBP
<compdoc> or however they spell it
<moment> hey guys how do i add an application to the "run application" alt+f2 thing
<usr13> iceroot: If that is the case, the problem is with the router.
<moment> ?
<kingofswords> hi...only half web sites i go to open .... google works in chromium but not ff...ff is my go to browser when i have problems
<moment> do i just put it in /usr/bin ?
<kingofswords> anyideas
<tdhz77> compdoc I need your setup.
<sk8|> deper29, size it looks to be
<Ririshi> I'm installing lubuntu desktop fro recovery terminal and my screen suddenly went black?
<tdhz77> compdoc do you think I could attach another router to the main one and see significant speed boosts?
<mcphail> kingofswords: check your MTU
<deper29> compdoc, gpt? I don't need to boot from it, just want to transfer a bunch of  files
<nibbler_> thomas: can you paste full output of "sudo route -n"
<kingofswords> mcphail, whats mpu?
<kingofswords> mtu sorry
<compdoc> tdhz77, oh. I wired my house with cat5e cable and use wired gigabit networking only. (1000baseT)
<compdoc> I hate wireless
<Ririshi> tdhz77: Why would it speed up because you put in an extra router?
<abhinavmehta> I want to setup a local-file-sharing-server in my LAN, I know regular servers like python-simpleserver, apache etc….the problem my file-sharing transfer rate is quite low…I tried several ways, but couldn't able to achieve speed over 20Mbps….so is there any way to setup a local sharing server working at really good speeds..?
<tdhz77> ririshi I was thinking because the 2wire is a cable modem/router combo it might be slower?
<mcphail> kingofswords: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maximum_transmission_unit
<Dice-Man> abhinavmehta: you could look at your hardware spec
<compdoc> deper29, yeah. gparted can change the ppartiton type easily. once its changed, you can format. I like ext4
<morsnowski> abhinavmehta, are you sure that not your disks are the bottleneck?
<abhinavmehta> BTW, I've installed CrashPlan, and attires I see that CrashPlan is transferring data unto 40Mbps
<ThomasBomb> nibbler_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1051771/
<Dice-Man> abhinavmehta: maybe it doesn't support higher rate
<abhinavmehta> Dice-Man: morsnowski: I guess, doubts are clear by last statement.
<deper29> compdoc, I also like ext4, but I need to transfer stuff to a mac. I would use fat32 but the files I am writing to the drive are too large. I don't notice a gpt option for filesystem type when I try to create a partition
<kingofswords> mcphail, how do i check it? and for what?
<Dice-Man> abhinavmehta: what's crashplan ?
<usr13> The quickiest way to test an internet connection is first check to see you have a valid IP and gateway IP and then see if you have a valid nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf  i.e.  ifconfig |grep Bcast ; route -n ; grep nameserver /etc/resolv.conf
<nibbler_> thomas: you have 2 devices to reach your routerr, br0 and eth0, i guess eth0 is part of br0?
<abhinavmehta> Dice-Man: its some other back-up tool..
<Dice-Man> abhinavmehta: well still a software
<sk8|> deper29, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/fdisk-unable-to-create-partition-greater-2tb.html
<Ririshi> Is it normal that your screen goes black when installing lubuntu-desktop from the terminal in recovery?
<ThomasBomb> br0 is a bridge between wlan0 and eth0 so I can use hosatpd
<abhinavmehta> Dice-Man: leave that…what I want to say by saying CrashPlan is…that my hardware supports that kind of speed.
<Dice-Man> abhinavmehta: it's useless to have a software if your hardware can't follow
 * morsnowski can' stand it any longer
<Dice-Man> ohhh okay :)
<tecnetstudio> oi
<tdhz77> In this iso I'm trying to mount there are hidden files. Is there a command to mount the iso so that I may see everything on disc?
<compdoc> deper29, cant the macs access by samba? you would use ext4 running samba. The macs wont know the diff. If not samba, how about NFS? works the same way
<abhinavmehta> coz in crash plan I can see that kind of data-transfer happening over wifi-network.
<Dice-Man> check out the quality of the cable too abhinavmehta
<sk8|> deper29, hopefully that will help
<abhinavmehta> its wireless..absolute wireless LAN
<kingofswords> hi...only half web sites i go to open .... google works in chromium but not ff...ff is my go to browser when i have problems
<BryanRuiz> i have php5.4 as a cli whcih is suppose to be php 5.3, how do i "fix" my php install without removing all the dependencies?
<Ririshi> Y u no help me >.<
<nibbler_> thomas: i'm not so sure about the briding, but could you set your defaultroute via br0? as when pinging the GW you'd take br0, but when trying to access inet youd go via eth0
<ThomasBomb> how
<_raven> how to run skype two times on the same system? any kind of "run as $user" possible?
<Myrtti> !patience | Ririshi
<ubottu> Ririshi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<compdoc> tdhz77, for 100  MBPS ethernet it sounds about right I guess
<usr13> _raven: What exactly are you trying to do?
<nibbler_> thomas: route del -net 0.0.0.0 ; route add default gw 192.168.1.1 dev br0
<abhinavmehta> anyone, who can suggest me how to set up a speedy file-sharing setup…?
<dean> I know this is Ubuntu, and I just installed Mint...no one over there can help...can anyone help with mouse problem?
<moment> hey how do i register known applications for the "Known application" thing in "run application" alt+f2 thing?
<Myrtti> !mint | dean
<ubottu> dean: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<usr13> ThomasBomb: Does your router not have a dhcp server running on it?
<deper29> compdoc, i've never really played around with samba or nfs :S
<ThomasBomb> nibbler_ Hmm... Now I can ping 8.8.8.8
<ThomasBomb> Let me check the browser
<compdoc> deper29, very easy. so how are you doing it? format the drive hfs and then connect the hard drive to the mac?
<Ririshi> Sigh :( Noone knows the answer on my question I guess
<ThomasBomb> It seems to be working now
<usr13> _raven: You DO know that skype is a GUI app. Right?
<triad> Do someone know a software similar to Virtual Dj from Windows ?
<Myrtti> dean: sorry, we can't really support Mint here, there's enough traffic with Ubuntu as is.
<kingofswords> hi...only half web sites i go to open .... google works in chromium but not ff...ff is my go to browser when i have problems
<fuzzynurfhurter> how can i get a channel to stop auto opening when i open xchat??
<usr13> ThomasBomb: Just do   host av.com
<deper29> compdoc, that's what I'm wanting to do. I just want to copy a bunch of media to it so my friend can view it on his mac
<nibbler_> thomas: good ;-) and btw, you don't need to bridge to use hostapd, you can also route - saves your wlan from the broadcasts of the lan.
<mcphail> kingofswords: check the MTU for your network device in network manager and reduce it then try again
<kingofswords> can anyone recommend a ubuntu help channel please?
<usr13> kingofswords: You are on it.
<ThomasBomb> nibbler how do I do that?
<compdoc> deper29, well, it would be best to let his mac format the disk then
<usr13> kingofswords: Sorry for all the off-topic chatter, but you are on it.
<ThomasBomb> I was told I had to bridge them
<dean> That's one of the reasons I put Ubuntu in the garbage can:  prima donnas.
<kingofswords> usr13, how ome my ubuntu problem ever get solved in here?
<deper29> compdoc, would I be able to write to it still?
<usr13> kingofswords: Well, it's like this:  You ask questions. Others answer your questions, (as best they can).
<oorang3> hey folks, is there some way I can create a bootable CD (dvd/etc.) from my current hard drive?
<compdoc> deper29, dunno - does ubuntu have a package to let it read/write hfs?
<oorang3> i want my entire hard drive on a bootable cd/dvd etc basically
<kingofswords> usr13, im not being funny m8 but ive had constant problems with since installing and never been resolved in herer
<nibbler_> ThomasBomb, not true. so you give a new network on wlan0, lets say 192.168.10.0/24, and give wlan0 the last octet of say "1", in dhcp you distribute from 10-100 with .1 as default gw. now you just have to make sure your router to the internet also knows where to find the new network, so you give it a route for 192.168.10.0/24 via 192.168.1.109
<kingofswords> usr13, in fact amateur help has probably done my system more damage than good
<deper29> compdoc, I would think so. I've never played with hfs really :S
<usr13> kingofswords: I'm not kidding either.  That's the way it works.  Basically, you pick an issue that you are having and you ask a question about it.
<mcphail> kingofswords: i have given you a suggestion to try to fix your problem. If you wish to flame the community please move it to #ubuntu-offtopic or /dev/null
<kingofswords> usr13, done that so many times
<usr13> kingofswords: If you do not ask a question that is relevant to your issue, no one can help.
<kingofswords> mcphail, i have no idea how to do what u sugessted....and as i cant load many sites its not like i can look it up
<kingofswords> hi...only half web sites i go to open .... google works in chromium but not ff...ff is my go to browser when i have problems
<nibbler_> ThomasBomb, in case you can't set routes on your router you could use NAT on the linux, but normally you should be able to add routes, even on the cheap ones. oh, and you have to enable routing on linux:  echo 1 > 192.168.1.109
<fuzzynurfhurter> how can i stop a channel from starting up when i start xchat???
<exetron_> whois
<nibbler_> ThomasBomb, echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward - wrong pate before
<net9> this is what I was talking about: imgur.com/6Eqvt
<compdoc> deper29, well, if you want to work on it with parted, you'll need to try it another way - it does not like you at the moment
<usr13> kingofswords: Yes, use firefox.  (I do NOT recommend cromium)
<nodestool> how do i add a ppa from the commandline in 11.04
<net9> Which operating system is allocated what? imgur.com/6Eqvt
<kingofswords> usr13, ff no worky
<deper29> compdoc, lol, that is fair :P
<usr13> kingofswords: What version of firefox are you using?  Are you accessing interent through a proxy?  Is it trying to go through a proxy?
<_raven> usr13 right, skype is a gui app - how to run it more than one time with different usernames?
<tdhz77> I bought the digital version of Starcraft 2. I can't get the downloader working on linux. Would it be legal to download from a torrent file?
<Ririshi> No, i dont think so tdhz77
<Ririshi> Or.. Well
<Ririshi> As you did buy it, I think you cam.
<Ririshi> Can*
<compdoc> deper29, this tells you:     partition length of 4883759937 sectors exceeds the msdos-partition-table-imposed maximum of 4294967295
<tdhz77> ririshi I live in the United States. Our laws suck.
<compdoc> deper29, for that size drive, you need gpt
<OerHeks> nodestool, sudo add-apt-repository <ppa:name>
<kingofswords> usr13, ff 12...no proxy havent changed anything....chromium not working much either
<tdhz77> Ririshi I can't take back a digital copy either.
<Ririshi> tdhz77: :p I suck the laws haha
<kingofswords> whats is network manager?
<usr13> _raven: If you are wanting to run them under the same user, I don't think so.  I do not think skype is designed to be used that way. (I could be wrong but... don't think so.)
<deper29> compdoc, so would I have to build my own kernel for that and enable that?
<nodestool> i get command not found for add-apt-repository
<tdhz77> ririshi if I didn't work for our gov't then I would have no problems. :)
<compdoc> deper29, no. you have command line only?
<Ririshi> Tdhz77: oh xd
<usr13> kingofswords: open a terminal and issue command:   host av.com   #Tell us if it returns any IP addresses.
<deper29> compdoc, no, I have gui and cli
<compdoc> then run the gparted gui
<OerHeks> nodestool, then add it in softwarecentre>software sources
<kingofswords> usr13, yeh 2 ip's
<deper29> compdoc, i'm just reading that link you sent me on how to partition greater than 2TB
<kingofswords> and 4 lines total
<Ririshi> If I start the ubuntu minimal terminal, can I just do "sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop" to download and install the lubuntu stuff?
<usr13> kingofswords: now issue command   firefox av.com   #in the same terminal
<compdoc> what link?
<kingofswords> usr13, page wont load
<compdoc> deper29, just run the program and I'll show you
<deper29> compdoc, my bad. sk8| sent that to me. it was http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/fdisk-unable-to-create-partition-greater-2tb.html
<usr13> kingofswords: See any errors in the terminal?  Any clues there?
<deper29> compdoc, parted or gparted?
<compdoc> gparted gui
<deper29> k
<kingofswords> usr13, no error msg
<kingofswords> usr13, norm i have high ping as use cell fone
<oorang3> hey folks, is there some way I can create a bootable CD (dvd/etc.) from my current hard drive?
<Myrtti> Ririshi: yes
<oorang3> i want my entire hard drive on a bootable cd/dvd etc basically
<Ririshi> Myrtti: thanks for replying. Cool. I'm doing that atm.
<nodestool> OerHeks: this is a server that i am working on no X
<deper29> compdoc, I've got it running
<usr13> kingofswords: "high ping"  you "use cell fone"?  What?
<compdoc> deper29, select the drive /dev/sdd (or whatever) in the upper right area of gparted
<Guest75232> part
<deper29> compdoc, got it
<nodestool>  sudo apt-cache search add-apt-repository returns nothing
<compdoc> any partitions?
<_raven> usr13 i have more than one skype account and i imagine it would be possible to run a second skype gui with an "run as any other $user" option but how to do that exactly?
<Ririshi> Myrtti: Will I automatically go into lubuntu when I start the ubuntu thing from grub, then?
<kingofswords> usr13, a mobile phone so my ping is norm 100ms
<deper29> compdoc, just unallocated with unallocated file system
<Myrtti> Ririshi: I'm not sure, but possibly yes
<Ririshi> Myrtti: yay. I've been waiting so long to be able to use linux :D
<compdoc> deper29, good. click the Device menu and select  Create Partition Table
<deper29> compdoc, okay, done
<compdoc> then select gpt
<usr13> _raven: Use skype on separate computers.
<OerHeks> ??  sudo apt-cache search add-apt-repository returns nothing ? it is: <nodestool>  sudo add-apt-repository <ppa:name>
<Ririshi> Is linux okay with ATI GPU's?
<deper29> compdoc, then apply?
<compdoc> deper29, then click the green checkmark to apply
<compdoc> yeah
<Myrtti> Ririshi: much more than with Nvidia
<compdoc> now create a partition
<_raven> usr13 nice hint - in special if the requirement is "on the same machine"! nice!
<deper29> compdoc, just right click on the unallocated?
<Ririshi> Myrtti: So it's better with ATI than with nVidia?
<compdoc> try ext4 and see what happens. you can change it later
<deper29> okay. then green checkmark to apply that?
<compdoc> yup
<Myrtti> Ririshi: depending on models.
<compdoc> is it formatting?
<deper29> you bet it is
<Ririshi> Myrtti: I got a old one: Radeon 9600
<compdoc> 2.5 TB is large. I have a pair of 3TB tho
<deper29> compdoc, you don't know if macs read ext4 at all do you?
<usr13> kingofswords:  Go to the firefox window and hold Alt while hitting e  and then p  and go to the Advanced tab, and then to the Network tab and under "Connection"  "Configure how Firefox connects to the Internet"  (Click the Settings button.)
<Ririshi> Myrtti: I'm installing it and now my screen suddenly turns black?
<compdoc> deper29, just google it
<syn3rgy> what kernel version is on 11.04
<mcphail> deper29: not natively but you can install ext drivers
<compdoc> 2.3something
<deper29> mcphail, okay, thanks
<sk8|> 2.6.38
<compdoc> oops
<compdoc> nm
<r4y> I've never run igoogle before and my sister in law chose the lowest speed. What is the command for finding out how much ram this computer has?, And How do I get back to the page to change igoogle to the proper speed this computer can use?
<sk8|> has anyone noticed power management issues as of late?
<Somelauw> What package contains consolas?
<michaeljones> r4y: what does that even mean?
<Ririshi> Is the lubuntu desktop envoirment (fail english) taking much processor power?
<syn3rgy> what kernel ver is i the newest ver of Ubuntu?
<michaeljones> syn3rgy: 2.4.12
<syn3rgy> sigh...
<syn3rgy> uname -a
<Myrtti> michaeljones: be helpful
<Somelauw> Ririshi: 'environment'. No, it is pretty lightweight.
<deper29> compdoc, thanks for the help :)
<Ririshi> Somelauw: Thank you (: Okay cool
<compdoc> np
<nibbler_> r4y, free -m gives you mem info, cat /proc/cpuinfo gives you... cpuinfo
<syn3rgy> yeah it does nibbler . I am in freeBSD at the moment and do not have /proc though
<Ririshi> I get a kernel panic as soon as i do something...
<syn3rgy> seems cat /etc/issue  (ssh in a headless ubuntu server) is saying 11.04 but the kernel version is not matching???
<syn3rgy> hence I need to know that kernel is the std one with 11.04
<genii-around> !info linux-image natty
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.38.15.30 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Somelauw> Does anyone know if there is a font package that contains 'consolas'. I can't find it?
<Somelauw> Or another similar font?
<Somelauw> I searched synaptic, but can't find 'consolas'.
<syn3rgy> can somebody do a uname -r and then tell me what version of Ubuntu they are using.
<abhinavmehta> anyone on how to get super-fast file-transfers between PC's over Local-wifi, preferably with > 20Mbps…like crashplan  http://cl.ly/0p1c38471a472l3M1E08
<Snakeoilsalesman> Ubuntu Mono looks similar
<ki4ro> Somelauw: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1764950
<syn3rgy> omg this # is like the retard class.
<fuzzynurfhurter> 3.0.0.21
<Somelauw> 3.2.0-25-generic
<chu> He quit.
<yeats> fuzzynurfhurter: Somelauw: (s)he's gone
<fuzzynurfhurter> theres a new 1 ??
<ki4ro> Somelauw: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1764950
<ratcheer> Mine is like Somelauw 's
<Somelauw> ki4ro: Thanks, lemme take a look
<fuzzynurfhurter> mines been bugging
<ki4ro> Somelauw: welcome...good luck
<nibbler_> abhinavmehta, what would your wifi speed have to to with your appliaction?
<abhinavmehta> I mentioned to clear the air, that my hardware supports that kind of performance…at least I concluded that after seeing crash plan transfer rates…may be I could be wrong..
<arimail> Hi guys.
<abhinavmehta> and thats why I'm asking to you guys..how we can setup a high-speed file-server
<nibbler_> abhinavmehta, 1) identify bottleneck 2) buy bigger bottle
<abhinavmehta> nibbler_: :)
<nibbler_> and don't run smb over low latency links
<squeeeshie> can someone tell me how to add a .zip file brush to gimp? (yes Im in gimp but im talking to one person who doesnt know anything about ubuntu)
<abhinavmehta> nibbler_: feeling that software layer(web server) are wrong..adn should be tweaked.
<abhinavmehta> nibbler_: hmm
<arimail> I'm getting a HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed for /dev/sdb: Invalid argument And i'm trying to use edit parameters in Grub to find my disk. It's a Ubuntu intall on a USB external disk
<arimail> HDD
<jrib> squeeeshie: gimp docs go over it (you have to copy it to some directory in ~
<nibbler_> abhinavmehta, i'm feeling you are feeling wrong
<squeeeshie> whats a directory?
<arimail> But I don't figure out what do change/do to be able to boot my ubuntu. Could someone please help me?
<squeeeshie> jrib, whats a directory?
<jrib> squeeeshie: folder
<WeThePeople> hi, is it possible to view source in lynx?
<nibbler_> WeThePeople, -dump
<abhinavmehta> nibbler_: nope…never dude. Everything is fine. :)
<jrib> squeeeshie: see http://docs.gimp.org/2.8/en/gimp-using-brushes.html I believe the directory is ~/.gimp-GIMP_VERSION/brushes/
<taipres> is ubuntu 11.04 server have patched mysql in repo yet?
<jrib> taipres: "patched mysql" is too vague.
<nibbler_> WeThePeople, sorry, its -source, not -dump :/
<Ririshi> What is the lightest Linux Distribution?
<nibbler_> jrib, guess its about "you dont need a password to be root in mysql" ,-)
<jrib> Ririshi: try #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux
<lupintheethird> how safe are programs like myunity and ubuntu tweak to use?
<Ririshi> jrib: I'm seriously asking >.>
<squeeeshie> jrib, and after I save it as a gbr? what do I do and how do I import it?
<jrib> Ririshi: and I'm telling you it's not an ubuntu support question so you are in the wrong channel
<WeThePeople> ririshi, featherlite might be
<jrib> squeeeshie: see http://docs.gimp.org/2.8/en/gimp-using-brushes.html I believe the directory is ~/.gimp-GIMP_VERSION/brushes/
<Ririshi> jrib: ok
<squeeeshie> i want windows T_T
<jrib> squeeeshie: what?
<usr13> Ririshi: They are all the same.  You can make a system as lean as you want.  Try xubuntu.  It's a full featured desktop OS that is very lightweight.
<yeats> WeThePeople: you can hit \ (backslash) when on a page to view the source in lynx
<squeeeshie> what do I do with this ~/ gimp-GIMP_VERSION/brushes ??
<WeThePeople> yeats, thanks
<jrib> squeeeshie: you put your brush in ~/.gimp-GIMP_VERSION/brushes/ (~ means your home directory and GIMP_VERSION means your gimp version...)
<Ririshi> usr13: okay. I want to have linux, but on ubuntu and lubuntu, the kernel keeps panicing..
<yeats> Ririshi: sounds like a hardware issue on the face of it
<squeeeshie> still no idea how to do that
<Somelauw> Thanks, that worked.
<Ririshi> yeats: like what?
<mikefarr> Need some help
<yeats> Ririshi: no idea, but kernel panic could mean bad RAM, bad hard drive... you know - hardware ;-)
<squeeeshie> okay wait a minute
<usr13> Ririshi: As they've told you before, you need to be on another channel  like ##linux or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ririshi> yeats: why ;-) its not cool or fun
<squeeeshie> no wonder i cant find it, its under hidden folders
<mikefarr> This is a new install of 12.04 and when I went to bed last night all was well - this morning when I logged in I had issues
<Meow1> #new2irc
<usr13> mikefarr: What issues?
<mikefarr> usr13, i can not bring up certain apps like windows manager
<usr13> mikefarr: Did you do updates?
<mikefarr> usr13, not for a couple of days
<squeeeshie> jrib,  they are NOW in my brush folder I renamed one under gbr
<mikefarr> usr13, i did try to resolve a dvd playing issues and installed the library for decryption
<usr13> mikefarr: First, see that your system is fully updated.  sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<usr13> !dvd | mikefarr
<ubottu> mikefarr: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mikefarr> usr13, doing the upgrade
<usr13> mikefarr: Good. Let us know if it works better.
<zidpod> A package I was installing needs linux-libc-dev_3.2.0-24.39_i386.deb, but the repo gave a 404 for it, and so far I haven't been able to find it online... would it be safe to install a different build of 3.2.0?
<zidpod> **would it work to install
<usr13> zidpod: apt-cache search linux-libc-dev
<mikefarr> usr13, its really weird because none of the apps that I open have the - + to minimize or maximize and things dont go to the taskbar and I had configured 4 windows and I only have one - ok its done im gonna reboot and brb
<usr13> zidpod: and then  sudo apt-get install linux-libc-dev  #If you want to install it.
<zidpod> usr13 I
<tester> hi
<zidpod> usr13 I'm still getting a 404 :/
<usr13> hi
<Gyges> hi
<usr13> zidpod: Is your network connection ok?
<tester> my?
<Gyges> why?
<zidpod> I am pretty sure, all the other packages were downloaded and installed
<Gyges> :D
<mikefarr> usr13, no change
<squeeeshie> I deeeed iiiiiiiittttt
<usr13> zidpod:  Give us the entire error msg.
#ubuntu 2012-06-21
<zidpod> usr13 Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-libc-dev_3.2.0-24.39_i386.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.25 80]
<Gyges> ( it rhymes )
<usr13> zidpod: host us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Roasted> If I want to rsync to a webdav share, can I do so through .gvfs when its mounted? or is that a bad idea?
<zidpod> usr13 huh? anyways I just tried sudo apt-get update --fix-missing (it suggested I tried that), and now it is downloading I think... but it is a different build
<usr13> zidpod: sudo apt-get install linux-libc-dev
<usr13> zidpod: uname -a
<usr13> zidpod: (tell us your kernel version number)
<mikefarr> usr13, is there a way i can repair the install - I tried doing wubi to fix but it wont install if there is already an installation
<squeeeshie> now how do you change the size of a brush?
<usr13> mikefarr: I don't know much about wubi  Maybe someone else on here can give you some advise.  But I'm pretty sure that if you try to install again over an existing install, you're not going to have any success.
<zidpod> usr13 after I sudo apt-get update --fix-missing, sudo apt-get install linux-libc-dev installed with a different build number, 3.2.0_25.??, and it says I am using 3.2.0.24
<zidpod> that might be a problem...
<mikefarr> usr13, any other suggestions then
<azbuka> Hello, everyone. Has anyone knowledge of the mini.iso and Realtek wireless cards? I can't access the Internet without dragging my PC over to the home office router.
<zidpod> shoot, it looks like I just needed to install updates, sorry, thanks for the help usr13
<usr13> zidpod: I dono.
<lawltoad> hey, youtube's colors are all weird.... anyone see this before?... Im running chrome on pangolin
<usr13> zidpod: yes, if you have yet to do updates, do that for sure.  If you have done updates and have a new kernel that was one of the updates, you need to reboot.
<reisio> lawltoad: flash+nvidia bug
<zidpod> lawltoad: yeah, I had the same problem, there was a guide on askubuntu on how to fix it, try looking there
<reisio> lawltoad: you can right click on Settings and disable hardware accel as a temporary workaround
<azbuka> lawltoad: send me a screenshot. that sounds interesting.
<arimail> I'm getting a HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed for /dev/sdb: Invalid argument And i'm trying to use edit parameters in Grub to find my disk. It's a Ubuntu intall on a USB external hdd disk. But I don't figure out what do change/do to be able to boot my ubuntu. Could someone please help me?
<lawltoad> azbuku, is there like... a pastebin for image?
<cogster> My desktop background won't change & I keep having to retype my password even though I disabled lock in system settings, thank you.
<azbuka> lawltoad: I guess you could use an img to ASCII art converter xD but that wouldn't let me see the colours. :/
<ColonelPanic> cogster, So you cannot login?
<usr13> cogster: Maybe you need to turn off the power save function.
<Baribal> Hi. Where / how can I customize the dock?
<usr13> azbuka: iwconfig   #What does that say?
<azbuka> usr13: this is on the install image running from a flash drive. i don't have it running at the moment. Perhaps I'll reboot, run it, and write the results when I cum back.
<lawltoad> azbuka email?
<azbuka> lawltoad: sure. mbro96@yahoo.com
<zidpod> quit
<usr13> azbuka: You may get what you want and you may not. You can't expect a totally functional system when running an image from flash drive.
<debblade> how to I get into grub
<debblade> I need to get at a working kernel
<fuzzynurfhurter> how can u make it show grub when u boot up xubuntu??
<ColonelPanic> fuzzybunny69y, Try "sudo update-grub"?
<debblade> yeah I have a broken desktop and need to fix my system
<cogster> i can log in ColonelPanic; usr13 i checked my setting & it says i have suspend turned off
<debblade> I dont have a virtual termianl
<debblade> I need to get into a recovery kernel at boot
<debblade> this system is so damn broke if I can not boot into grub
<Gyges> debblade, try hitting <Esc>
<conner_bw> Hi, a few days ago when I would close the lid on my X220, the computer would suspend. Now it just shuts off the monitor but the fan still goes. Using ubuntu 12.04 LTS. Settings -> Power seems fine. What could have changed?
<CellTech> Am I able to install the *buntu's on an old Power Mac G4?
<Gyges> i think so
<debblade> Gyges that brings up my BIOS
<CellTech> I hope :D
<Gyges> debblade, just wait until passes bios
<Sna4x8> Has anyone experienced this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/41301  I've had this bug since 11.04 (now on 12.04).  Does anyone has any resolution suggestions ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 41301 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Mouse clicks stop working sporadically" [Medium,Confirmed]
<debblade> Gyges got my fingers crossed. Normal *nix are set for 3 sec. The is a joke  =/
<Sna4x8> It not really "sporadic" for me.  I can't click when I log in.  I have to log out then back in to be able to click.
<conner_bw> Sorry, me again. X220 question above.
<Gyges> debblade, heh
<Gyges> indeed
<SuPrbly> hello
<fuzzynurfhurter> debblade every time mine boots its always a black screen then finally xubuntu loading screen shows up
<fuzzynurfhurter> never shows the grub menu lol
<arimail> Hello. I'm getting a HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed for /dev/sdb: Invalid argument And i'm trying to use edit parameters in Grub to find my disk. It's a Ubuntu intall on a USB external hdd disk. But I don't figure out what do change/do to be able to boot my ubuntu. Could someone please help me?
<debblade> the timing is set for zero. May a 1000 camels shit on Mark Shuttleworths door!!!
<reisio> debblade: that made a lot of sense
<arimail> Is thre anything that I can do?
<fuzzynurfhurter> cant u change that in the grub.cfg
<nibbler_> arimail, you get this error once your are in the bootloader during the bootprocess and play in the commandline of the bootloader?
<taipres> jrib the mysql exploit that let users get access with 250 trys or whatever, comparison bug, very serious
<debblade> debblade just read that they set the grub2 timing for zero sec
<jadams> I cannot for the life of me get nouveau successfully blacklisted
<reisio> debblade: Ubuntu's been doing that for ages
<arimail> @nibbler Yes, correct
<reisio> debblade: it's not the only thing they hide
<jadams> which is causing me great grief when trying to install latest NVIDIA driver manually (wine acting up with repo provided one, this fixed it for me at work as well)
<jadams> I've got `blacklist nouveau` in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<jadams> but it just loads it anyway
<jadams> I see others with the same problem online, but no solution
<reisio> jadams: blacklist.conf ?
<jadams> reisio: yeah, I've got an entry in there
<reisio> jadams: it's not just modprobe.d/blacklist?
<debblade> I use debian and was just getting rid of that crap called Unity for XFCE. Had just got rid of lame DE and was going to boot into term and install xfce only to not have grub. My boss is going to kill me.
<jadams> reisio: no, it's .conf
<jadams> doesn't matter, all the files in .d dirs are loaded anyway
<reisio> debblade: k
<Roasted> is webdav by design slower? I'm getting 3.7 MB/s transfer speed in nautilus with webdav on a gigabit network.
<johnswr> Anyone know where to get codec-v? Video streams says I need it.
<arimail> @nibler_ Yes, that's what happens.
<debblade> reisio so mad I cant type. I use Debian wheezy with xfce. Boss uses Ubuntu ver (gay animal name). Was going to get rid of Unity and install xfce for him. Once I remove all the Unity crap I was going to boot into shell and do the rest...
<nibbler_> debblade, i'm trying to follow you - what happens if you just boot normal, what is the final state?
<reisio> debblade: just give him Debian if Debian is what you use and you're the system maintainer
 * cypher-neo agrees with reisio... it's much easier to maintain a system you are familiar with than try to maintain two separate systems.
<cypher-neo> debblade: But I am curious what happened when you uninstalled Unity? What did it break?
<Roasted> Is it possible to rsync over webdav? I'm trying to rsync to a dav://192.168.1.20/blah/blah URL right now and terminal is just sitting here doing nothing. ????
<Bsims> Roasted: Hrm I dunno does normal cp work over webdav?
<nibbler_> Roasted, try top, vmstat 1 - its analysing both sides, one via network, as it treats it as local ;-)
<Roasted> Bsims, come to think of it I think its due to the lack of my username being in the command. I wonder if going throguh .gvfs would be acceptable.
<Roasted> nibbler_, hey thar. ;)
<nibbler_> Roasted, hey thar, too ;-)
<Roasted> eh, its erroring out
<Bsims> Roasted: Hrm try it and let me know... my addiction to team fortress 2 has me in windows at the moment
<Bsims> Roasted: do you run kde or gnome/unity?
<Roasted> er wait
<debblade> cypher-neo Ill paste the cmd I used. http://pastebin.com/iH7Ervpa  then apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Roasted> I had an extra dash in there
<Bsims> might want to try a gui front end
 * Bsims nods that will get you every time
<Roasted> --az, when it should be -az. It looks like its functioning, but its failing for certain operations
<Roasted> Bsims, looks like its somewhat working though?
<debblade> cyphase just that I would do && apt-get install xubuntu-desktop since there is no grub
<Roasted> Bsims, it's certainly not operating any faster. Some speeds here are looking to be half of what I was getting in nautilus.
<cyphase> debblade, i think you mean cypher-neo :)
<debblade> but I have boot on an other disk and fixed that problem. Now I am installing the way I want
<debblade> lol yeah sry cyphase
<Roasted> assuming its accurate and all - Pictures/Assateague Camping/Assateague Camping July '07/CIMG0360.JPG     2069535 100%    1.50MB/s
<cyphase> np, i get lots of cyph- pings :P
<cypher-neo> debblade: lol @ the title of your paste. I love it!
<cypher-neo> debblade: How to make Ubuntu suck less
<Bsims> Hrm overhead via webdav filesystem translations?
<debblade> =) cyphase-neo its all true
<debblade> =) cypher-neo its all true
<luis_> heee dudes! someone who can tell me about ICR chat about hardware I have a little problem whit my video card and windows
<dro10> hi i would like to know if its normal to have networked process in /tmp (or @/tmp)?
 * Bsims knows anything ran through kde's automagic takes a lil longer
<cypher-neo> debblade: I can agree with the majority of that. I'm currently switching my computer to Xubuntu as well.
<WeThePeople> peace
<debblade> debblade more or less stripped it to a bare bone GNU/Linux and then installed xubuntu-desktop.
<luis_> drugs
<Bsims> cypher-neo: try wmaker
<arimail> so debblade. Any ideas?
<SuPrbly> why ditching ubuntu for xubuntu?
<cypher-neo> Bsims: wmaker?
<reisio> SuPrbly: isn't it obvious?
<arimail> Sorry, i meant nibbler
<reisio> SuPrbly: the only difference is Unity vs Xfce
<Bsims> yeah think NeXT, aka forrunner of mac osX
<luis_> someone? I need a ICR about hardware
<SuPrbly> not a unity fan? lol
<luis_> who is the admin?
<Bsims> its very fast, and very basic
<cypher-neo> debblade: If you want to make xfce awesome check out Cardapio.
<debblade> cypher-neo I can strongly recommend Debian with repos testing/wheezy
<luis_> .!.
<cypher-neo> debblade: Cardapio comes with an AWN app, and I like using XFCE with AWN/Cardapio
<reisio> SuPrbly: again, obviously? Why would he leave Unity if he were a fan of it
<luis_> ¬¬
<Bsims> one feature of wmaker is middle click on a icon is different than left click aka left click opens a spreadsheet, middle click opens your checkbook
<luis_> who do not love unity!
<debblade> cypher-neo Ill take a look. I got compiz pimped to the max with "the cube" and emerald etc.
<debblade> on this xfce
<SuPrbly> i dont mind it
<dro10> anyone?
<luis_> he someone who is admin
<luis_> ?
<cypher-neo> debblade: I had trouble getting into Debian. My biggest problem is that I only have one computer now (my other one blew it's graphics processor), so I'm looking for something I'm used to. I'm used to the Ubuntu command structure and how to install things from .deb files and PPA's.
<usr13> dro10: What?
<SuPrbly> i do like xfce also its super a lightweight gui
<dro10>  hi i would like to know if its normal to have networked process in /tmp (or @/tmp)?
<luis_> I have a little problem whit mi video card who can help me?
<cypher-neo> debblade: I didn't have a lot of time to explore Debian, but it was so foreign I didn't want to mess it up... until i had a backup computer I didn't have files on that i could mess it up on.
<SuPrbly> i had it on my little t42 for awhile it just doesnt look as pretty as gnome and unity
<usr13> dro10: Yea, I know what you said, just not sure what you mean.
<SuPrbly> unless they have changed it
<luis_> fuck you
<cypher-neo> debblade: Cause we nerds learn the most when things are borked ;p
<cypher-neo> luis_: I can try to help. Describe the problem
<usr13> dro10: Can you be a little more specific?
<u4ia74> luis_: not a nice way to get people to help you
<purple_mouse> anyone know whats happening with tomboy notes when under sync tab the service options are greyed out? I'm trying to specify new path but can't access to make changes...
<SuPrbly> nice cardapio looks really awesome cypher-neo
<arimail> I'm getting a HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed for /dev/sdb: Invalid argument And i'm trying to use edit parameters in Grub to find my disk. It's a Ubuntu intall on a USB external hdd disk. But I don't figure out what do change/do to be able to boot my ubuntu. Could someone please help me?
<purple_mouse> been scouting all over net, keep being referred to same ubuntu wiki page for 10.04
<luis_> cypeher-neo  thanks good lord!
<arimail> How do I find my usb hdd address
<arimail> ?
<usr13> arimail: sudo fdisk -l
<dro10> usr13: ok i mean i runned netstat i found couple thing running with stream or dgram connected most in /tmp stuff like dbus and upstart
<Fudge> hi quick question for those using unity, how many menus to the left is sound from the device menu
<usr13> dro10: Oh, well I think that's normal.
<luis_> the think is when I installed Ubuntu, I delete my windows partiton, so when I installed again the Funking windows it's been frozen, and by school I need windows
<dro10> @usr13 is normal to see keyring something process too?
<usr13> luis_: If you deleted your windows partition, I don't think there is much we can do to help you.  Sorry.
<luis_> no the problem is, I  installed again
<luis_> and it's only don't works
<luis_> someone said that it's by the video card
<usr13> dro10: Not sure about keyring.  I personally don't use keyring so, really don't know.
<purple_mouse> tomboy, service options, greyed out, can't change, any ideas?
<usr13> dro10: Maybe someone else here could weigh in on this....
<arimail> usr13: But I can't seem to run these commands from the grub command line.
<lupintheethird> For some reason, when I switched my icons to gnome all my icons go invisible
<arimail> And I cant boot ubuntu..
<dro10> usr13: k thanks
<usr13> arimail: What commands?
<usr13> dro10: Maybe try  ##linux  ?
<lupintheethird> Has anyone had that problem ?
<luis_> usr13,  no the problem is, I  installed again
<luis_> <luis_> and it's only don't works
<luis_> <luis_> someone said that it's by the video card
<arimail> usr13: Say f.ex sudo fdisk -l
<Fudge> can anyone tell me the couple of menu names before devieces on top panel
<Fudge> devices
<dro10> usr13: will do
<usr13> luis_: Can you login to a console terminal?
<usr13> arimail:   sudo fdisk -l
<cypher-neo> SuPrbly: If you're using it from AWN, right click on the Cardapio app and change it's settings. You can specify it to raise on a keypress. I set mine to activate when I hit the Dash key on my keyboard.
<luis_> yes
<luis_> usr13, yes I can
<usr13> luis_: lspci |grep VGA
<lupintheethird> Does anyone know why only ubuntu-mono icon themes are working I cannot get the default gnome icons to work properly
<usr13> luis_: (what is your video card?)
<Fudge> no one with eyes on wants to tell me a simple menu name?
<arimail> usr13: Where do I run this command? I can't boot into ubuntu at all. Neither can I boot safety mode.
<cypher-neo> lupintheethird: GNOME pushed an update to the icon theme a while ago that broke them... at least it did in gnome-shell. I don't know if they broke everywhere.
<usr13> luis_: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<usr13> luis_:   (and look for errors)
<usr13> ... clues ....
<lupintheethird> cypher-neo, do you know of a way to fix it?
<luis_> usr13, 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS880M [Mobility Radeon HD 4200 Series]
<luis_>  that is for the first one
<reisio> don't care for GNOME's new icons
<reisio> I prefer tango
<usr13> arimail: I'm sorry, I thought you were asking about your usb drive
<luis_> usr13, that is for the second one,,     	ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,
<luis_> 	ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI FireGL V7400,
<luis_> 	ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,
<luis_> 	ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,
<luis_> 	ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200,
<luis_> 	ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,
<FloodBot1> luis_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usr13> luis_: Look at the /var/log/Xorg.0.log  for clues as to why the GUI is not loading.
<usr13> luis_: How many vidoe cards do you have in this machine?
<Derxst> hi everyone
<luis_> usr13, only one
<usr13> luis_: See my PM.
<luis_> usr13,  you PM? what is that?
<szal> !pm | usr13
<ubottu> usr13: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Derxst> hi everyone. In 12.04 LTS, is there anyway to move the launcher to the bottom instead of the left?
<usr13> luis_: Never mind.
<luis_> usr13,  for /var/log/Xorg.0.log my terminal said that I don't have permit
<usr13> szal: It is often times a lot easier to help someone when they can past all they want to you.  Please keep your opinions to yourself.
<luis_> usr13, what do you think that may problem can be?
<usr13> luis_: I would need to look at your Xorg log to tell much about it.
<HaltingState> I just upgraded to 12.04 and it lags like hell .  The compviz settings dont work, the side bar icons are 256 pixels or something and i cannot make them smaller
<HaltingState> the launcher takes 5 seconds after i click it to open; wtf who added a 5 second delay to the "dash home" button
<HaltingState> and I cannot move the icons in the launcher either
<szal> usr13: that's not (necessarily) my opinion, that's channel policy.. no need to get rude over that
<HaltingState> and the compviz settings are being completely ignored
<mernilio> Hi all!
<OerHeks> HaltingState, i use my=unity to tweak the unity-sidebar.
<arimail> So does anyone know how I can get my Ubuntu to boot? It's on an external USB hdd, but I get the error HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed for dev/sdb/
<Derxst> HaltingState: to make them smaller, right-click on the desktop and select "Change Desktop Background"
<HaltingState> Derxst, nope
<Derxst> At the bottom, there is a slider for Launcher size
<HaltingState> Derxst, no there isnt
<mernilio> i just had a question about hashish..
<ki4ro> HaltingState: Try here:  http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/how-to-move-unity-launcher-to-bottom-of.html
<usr13> szal: You don't seem to understand.  Sorry I can't explain it to you and not trying to be rude.
<luis_> usr13, tell me where is ?
<mernilio> from the muppet show . hold on.. i must rewind it.
<mernilio> :-)
<Derxst> Ok, at the tope of the launcher, click the Ubuntu logo (when you hover it should say Dash home)
<Derxst> type System Settings and click the icon that appears
<usr13> luis_: Can you move to  luis   (channel #luis (
<Derxst> under personal, select "Appearance"
<mernilio> well you can have it .. its on youtube. http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&NR=1&v=ip5e9NUvX6A
<HaltingState> Derxst, https://dl.dropbox.com/u/21517274/img/Screenshot%20from%202012-06-20%2018%3A11%3A26.png
<usr13> luis_: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<szal> !ot | mernilio
<ubottu> mernilio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<HaltingState> Derxst, no slider!! https://dl.dropbox.com/u/21517274/img/Screenshot%20from%202012-06-20%2018%3A12%3A32.png
<Derxst> hmmm
<luis_> usr13,  (channel  #user13)
<HaltingState> they took the slider out because they hate our freedoms
<mernilio> ubottu: its also a place for potheads!
<ubottu> mernilio: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mernilio> ;-)
<OerHeks> HaltingState, look at the first tab, "look" not "Behaviour"
<HaltingState> why isnt compviz settings changes actually changing anything; wtf
<mernilio> ubottu: i know ur stupid!
<ubottu> mernilio: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<usr13> luis_: I'm there. yes.
<HaltingState> OerHeks, https://dl.dropbox.com/u/21517274/img/Screenshot%20from%202012-06-20%2018%3A12%3A32.png
<JoseeAntonioR> mernilio: Please, watch your attitude.
<HaltingState> OerHeks, I mean this https://dl.dropbox.com/u/21517274/img/Screenshot%20from%202012-06-20%2018%3A11%3A26.png
<Derxst> HaltingState, try this for the launcher icons - http://askubuntu.com/questions/125794/missing-ability-to-change-the-size-of-launcher-icons
<OerHeks> HaltingState, you must have a older ubuntu version, the icon size bar is visible here.
<mernilio> JoseeAntonioR: my attittude is perfekt! Mind your own bussiness mister!
<HaltingState> OerHeks, this is the newest version
<Derxst> HaltingState: at login, are you using Unity, Unity2d?
<HaltingState> Unity
<luis_> usr13, thats for Xorg log
<mernilio> before i will take you down!
<mernilio> like the sheep you look like!
<usr13> luis_: Do you see any clues there?  (Clues as to why your GUI is not loading?)
<mernilio> ;-)
<szal> !ops | mernilio
<ubottu> mernilio: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Derxst> Can you validate? According to what I read, the behavior you mention happens in Unity2D
<arimail> Please guys. What can I do about the HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed error? I can't boot ubuntu 11.10. No helpful info on google.
<mernilio> please dont ban me!
<HaltingState> Derxst, will check
<luis_> usr13, yes!! I saw!!  no, no really .do yo?
<JoseeAntonioR> !guidelines | mernilio: Again, please watch your attitude.
<ubottu> mernilio: Again, please watch your attitude.: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Derxst> could also be a driver issue
<mernilio> oki, ill shut up then :-)
<usr13> luis_:  I can't see it, so I can only go by what you say about it.
<zewb> what are the commands to ask the bot questions
<zewb> is there a list of them somewhere
<r00t__> hoi
<usr13> !ubottu | zewb
<ubottu> zewb: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<JoseeAntonioR> zewb: You can test the bot via PM.
<usr13> luis_: Let me ask you this:  What do you see on the screen when the system is finished booting?
<r00t__> someone german? :)
<genii-around> r00t__: in #ubuntu-de
<mernilio> i need op status here. Is it possible?
<usr13> !de | r00t__
<ubottu> r00t__: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<r00t__> ty genii
<OerHeks> mernilio, no, and don't ask for that.
<lix> hi. good manual/howto for yubikey pam auth for ubuntu anyone?
<lix> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/UDS/M says: "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/UDS/M"
<mernilio> I need it so ban a couple of people
<HaltingState> Derxst, its Ubuntu, not Ubuntu 2d and the bar still does not exist and compviz settings are being ignored
<lix> hi. good manual/howto for yubikey pam auth for ubuntu anyone?
<luis_> usr13, when the system is boot, I see the ubuntu spoiler, i see   something like       ...... UBUNTU
<Derxst> sounds like Unity is not present
<mernilio> Its of utterly importance! ;-)
<lix> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/UDS/M says: "create howto for remote access one-time password auth: HOTP/yubikey "
<usr13> luis_: And when it's done, what do you see?
<JoseeAntonioR> mernilio: you won't be able to get ops in this channel
<genii-around> mernilio: It's not going to happen.
<wylde_> mernilio: go ask in #ubuntu-ops since you won't take the "Don't ask here" answer
<luis_> the same or some times, the proses killing itself
<mernilio> but i have cancer and sit in a wheelchair.. lonley! :-(
<Derxst> mernilio: get ops ability will not solve either of your conditions
<usr13> luis_: SO when the system is finished booting, can you do   Ctrl-Alt-F6  and go to another console screen and login?
<usr13> luis_: Or can you ssh into it from another computer?
<mernilio> That was a lie.. i admit it :-)
<wizkid057> ok, this is driving me insane... what in the world starts "dhclient3"?
<Derxst> being a liar is another reason not to get op status
<usr13> wizkid057: What are you trying to do?
<wylde_> !ot | mernilio: go find another bridge
<ubottu> mernilio: go find another bridge: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wizkid057> usr13: disable any and all network management so I can do it myself
<luis_> usr13,  I can do that now, when I use Ctrl-Alt-F6 I go to other console screen
<usr13> wizkid057: You can just uninstall the network-manager
<usr13> luis_: Then login and look at the log file.    cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<wizkid057> usr13: did that already, and avahi... yet somehow dhclient3 starts for all of my interfaces still...
<luis_> ok
<luis_> usr13,  let me see
<usr13> wizkid057: Then edit the /etc/network/interfaces  file
<zewb> LOL
<zewb> LOL
<zewb> LOL
<FloodBot1> zewb: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wizkid057> usr13: i dont want to use /etc/network/interfaces ... i want to configure them myself at the command line by hand
<usr13> wizkid057: You can do that. Just issue the commands.  i.e. sudo dhclient eth0
<zewb> lol
<Noize> Anyone know a good SMS Client for UBuntu????
<luis_> usr13, what am I looking for?
<zewb> omg
<zewb> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<zewb> !lol
<zewb> !lol
<zewb> !r
<zewb> !lol
<zewb> !r
<zewb> !lol
<FloodBot1> zewb: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usr13> wizkid057: Or:  sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.95 ; sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1 ;   etc.etc.
<zewb> !lol
<usr13> luis_: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<wizkid057> usr13: I know all of that... but what is starting dhclient3?
<wizkid057> and how do I prevent it
<ColonelPanic> Noize, Have you looked at sms_client ? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/sms_client.1.html
<JoseeAntonioR> zewb: Please, stop flooding the channel.
<sacarlson> wizkid057: did you stop network-manager sudo service network-manager stop
<zewb> sorry
<zewb> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<zewb> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<zewb> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<usr13> wizkid057: You can edit the /etc/network/interfaces file and tell it to not use dhcp
<zewb> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<FloodBot1> zewb: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sacarlson> wizkid057: seem 12.04 has something running in upstart other than network-manager you might also have to stop
<zewb> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<JoseeAntonioR> zewb: Please, stop it. If you want to test the bot, you can do it via pm.
<zewb> !gnome
<Noize>  Thank YOu!
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<wylde_> !ops | zewb
<ubottu> zewb: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<zewb> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tdhz77> My usb stick transfer at 2 mbps on ubuntu, but 30 mbps on windows/osx. What could cause this speed differential?
<usr13> ops, there are some rather disruptive people here so.....???
<ColonelPanic> zewb, Please stop with the childish spamming?
<zewb> !ops | usr13
<ubottu> usr13: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<zewb> !ops | ubottu
<ubottu> zewb: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<FloodBot1> zewb: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zewb> !ops | tdhz77
<ubottu> tdhz77: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<zewb> !ops | wylde_
<ubottu> wylde_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<zewb> !ops
<zewb> !ops | GEEGEEGEE
<ubottu> GEEGEEGEE: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<zewb> !ops | madLyfe
<ubottu> madLyfe: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<FloodBot1> zewb: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OerHeks> zewb, you were asked not to spam the channel.
<u4ia74> I have a question.  I have a process that is constantly reading the hard drive.  Does anyone know of a program that will let me monitor the I/O of individual processes so I can tell which program is doing this? I've tried 5 system monitors/task managers, and none so far.  A couple tell me the disk access but none tell me which processes are accessing the disk, or even the I/O of the process.
<yeats> u4ia74: top?
<wizkid057> sacarlson: I uninstalled network-manager and avahi...
<wylde_> !info iotop
<ubottu> iotop (source: iotop): simple top-like I/O monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.4-4 (precise), package size 21 kB, installed size 120 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<sacarlson> wizkid057: and still dhclient3 still starts without you telling it to?
<luis_> usr13, but what suppose that I may see?
<u4ia74> iotop, thank you.  I'll give it a try!
<luis_> usr13, but what suppose that I may see is?
<tdhz77> I installed the latest firefox, Now I can't login to the forums. Does anybody else have this problem?
<ColonelPanic> tdhz77, Have you tried clearing your cache and cookies?
<tdhz77> colonelpanic I do that through tools settings right
<Noize> Whats the command to un tar ball a file?
<wizkid057> sacarlson: yes
<jrib> Noize: tar xf /path/to/file
<wizkid057> sacarlson: thats the problem, lol
<loome> hi, I don't like the taskbar, because I have 2 windows of the same app open often... and want to switch through them quickly. But there's just that little triangle.. and I can' teven click it. Am I missing somsething, or is this side task bar thing really terrible?
<sacarlson> wizkid057: I still run 10.04 without that problem,  I guess I can bring up 12.04 in virtualbox and take a look
<loome> and doing alt-tab is a little too disruptive to the workflow
<ColonelPanic> tdhz77, Yes. Edit > Preferences > Privacy > Cookies
<usr13> luis_: shift-PageUP  and look through the file and see what clues you may find as to why the GUI is not loading.  Look for erros / clues.
<bkerensa> loome: Do you have a support question?
<HaltingState> compviz settings are being ignored in 12.04; help!!
<tdhz77> colonelpanic, firefox freezes whenever I try and remove individual cookies.
<sacarlson> wizkid057: oh I wonder if it's dnsmask  they added that in 12.04
<tdhz77> colonelpanic is there a force quit option in 12.04?
<ColonelPanic> tdhz77, Strange. Try logging in while in private browsing.
<luis_> ok
<usr13> luis_: If you see anything that might be interesting, tell us.
<tdhz77> colonelpanic the firefox preference dialog is stuck. And I can't launch firefox now.
<sacarlson> wizkid057: maybe try kill dnsmasq  see if it continues otherwise cd /etc ; grep -r dhclient  ;  to maybe see what starts it
<ColonelPanic> tdhz77, Try reinstalling. "sudo apt-get remove firefox && sudo apt-get update  && sudo apt-get install firefox" and brb
<wilee-nilee> HaltingState, you in the 2d or 3d unity desktop
<HaltingState> i am in default one; i think 3d
<loome> bkerensa: yes. Does there exist a method to change the task bar in its functionality?
<loome> bkerensa: I want a slightly more traditional-like taskbar, where I can select a window quickly
<tdhz77> colonelpanic ok, I'll do it as soon as I'm done installing chromium
<wilee-nilee> HaltingState, the default may be 2d look at the login options from the dropdown gear, compiz has a refresh problem as well, using compiz --replace I believe restarts it from a alt-f2
<luis_> usr13, I don't see a clue/ erros
<HaltingState> wilee-nilee, its not
<HaltingState> i checked
<wilee-nilee> HaltingState, its not what>
<ColonelPanic> tdhz77, If all else fails, go to firefox's IRC channel.
<tdhz77> colonelpanic is that freenode #firefox?
<HaltingState> its not the 2d one; i just tried the command you sent; one  second
<HaltingState> compiz (core) - Warn: unhandled ConfigureNotify on 0x42000a3!
<HaltingState> compiz (core) - Warn: this should never happen. you should probably file a bug about this.
<zema> hiiii
<wilee-nilee> HaltingState, Whem I used unity I made a desktop icon the fusion icon to run a restart.
<zema> i need help!!!!
<JoseeAntonioR> !ask | zema
<ubottu> zema: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wilee-nilee> !help | zema
<tdhz77> colonelpanic Thank you. That worked.
<luis_> usr13, I don't see a clue/ erros, I don't know that to do
<ColonelPanic> tdhz77, NP. For future reference firefox is "irc.mozilla.org #firefox" Happy browsing!
<Noize> Thank you@
<Noize> how do install my un tarball file?
<tdhz77> colonelpanic the preference dialog is still stuck. How do I remove it alt+f2 r?
<wilee-nilee> Noize, are you sure you need a tarbal, did you check the repos first?
<usr13> luis_: Ctrl-Alt-F7    #See what it looks like.
<ColonelPanic> tdhz77, I don't know. Messed up profile perhaps? Try the folks over at irc.mozilla.org #firefox
<tdhz77> colonelpanic ok, thanks again. peace.
<tata> does ubuntu 11.10 supported wireless nano station 5?
<yeats> !compile | Noize
<ubottu> Noize: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<ColonelPanic> tdhz77, Good luck
<zema> My Laptop stopped picking up wireless maybe disabled or not detect this as it's usb entries can not read the disk and external USB's .. so read the pen of the net
<Noize> ok thank you
<zema> happened from one moment to another, because already managed to have wireless
<HaltingState> I am going to cry.  I just want to get back to work.  This is a nightmare.  Why did  I upgrade to 12.04.
<luis__> usr13, dude?
<luis__> usr13,  I don't see a clue
<zema> My Laptop stopped picking up wireless maybe disabled or not detect this as it's usb entries can not read the disk and external USB's .. so read the pen of the net
<usr13> luis_: Ctrl-Alt-F7    #Tell us what tty7 looks like.
<wilee-nilee> zema, that makes very little sense to be honest
<Nom-> Hey guys... i've added a new option to my isolinux config (custom ubuntu install cd) and made it the DEFAULT parameter, however the menu option isn't being highlighted by default... do I need to do something else?
<zema> 've had wireless internet
<luis__> usr13, ?=?=?
<wilee-nilee> Nom-, did you do this then make the iso a iso is read only.
<zema> when restarted the pc did not have wireless already, do not dete
<Nom-> wilee-nilee: Yes, i'm following the community docs to make a custom install cd
<zema> detect
<wilee-nilee> Nom-, I have always used remastersys so I can't really help.
<zema> I can not update, it always gives error :/
<zema> ???
<wilee-nilee> zema, do either of these commands identify the wireless card.  lspci | grep -i wireless  lspci | grep Broadcom
<wilee-nilee> zema, the devil is in the details, identifying the card and actual errors go a long way.
<zema> wilee-nilee , 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<wilee-nilee> !broadcom | zema
<ubottu> zema: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<wilee-nilee> zema, that is about my best help, I have never had that setup.
<loome> what is the task bar called in ubuntu world?
<loome> the thing that's on the left of the screen now....
<wilee-nilee> loome, unity panel?
<loome> (so I can google stuff better)
<Daekdroom> loome, wilee-nilee actually it is called Launcher
<loome> basically I want a traidtional task bar instead of this, is that doable?
<Daekdroom> The Panel is at the top.
<ki4ro> loome: Launchpad
<Daekdroom> ki4ro, No. Launchpad is an entirely different thing.
<Daekdroom> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<luis__> someone can help me whit a problem whit my video card
<wilee-nilee> luis__, identify the card
<zema> can i unistall wine1.4?
<usr13> luis__: Sorry, I was on the phone.
<wilee-nilee> luis__, with lspci | grep VGA
<ki4ro> Daekdroom: So what is it actually called...or does it even have a name?
<Daekdroom> ki4ro, It is called Launcher.
<loome> Here's the other question: can Launcher be customized? I want it to show seperate icons for different windows of the same app. Presently it seems I have to click on it.. and it gives me this very computationally expensive "top view".. where I can see the different windows and choose one
<ki4ro> Daekdroom: Thanks!
<Daekdroom> The thing you access by clicking the Ubuntu icon at the top of it is called Dash.
<Daekdroom> And the panel at the top of the screen is a panel. ;)
<luis__> usr13, so?
<ki4ro> Daekdroom: At least I got the launch part right smile
<usr13> luis__: So, you did not see anything interesting in the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file?
<usr13> luis__: .... somewhere near the end, like the last 40 or 50 lines?
<usr13> luis__: you can do   less /var/log/Xorg.0.log   Shift-g will put you at end of file, PageUp from there.
<zema> I can not install anything because of the ever mistake ... :The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<zema>   wine1.4 Depends: wine1.4-i386 (= 1.4-0ubuntu4) but it is not installable
<zema> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get-f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<zema> :/
<loome> any insight to my question? :(
<usr13> luis__: What does tty7 look like?    Ctrl-Alt-F7   #Tell us what you see.  (Ctrl-Alt-F6 will get you back to tty6)
<wilee-nilee> zema, From what I have heard you need to use the ppa, never used wine myself though.
<tdhz77> I installed Ubuntu on the new MacBook Pro with retina display. In unity the icons are so small I can't click on anything. How could I increase the icon size?
<luis__> yes I know
<sacarlson> wizkid057: after I service network-manager stop ; killall dhclient;  I don't see any dhclient3 apear even after ifconfig down ; ifconfig up
<wilee-nilee> tdhz77, have you looked in display for a better resolution?
<luis__> usr13, but I don't see nothing
<bierbs_> loome: i'm wondering the same, looks like to gnome2?
<wizkid057> sacarlson: comes up for all three interfaces I have (eth0, eth1, wlan0) at reboot even with "apt-get remove network-manager"
<chu> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<tdhz77> wilee-nilee 1680 x 1050?
<sacarlson> wizkid057: maybe even if network-manager is removed you still have to stop it?
<wizkid057> sacarlson: even with it removed and after a reboot?
<loome> bierbs_: have you made the change? can you comment on the difficulty and complexity of the process of switching to gnome2 from unity?
<wizkid057> how would it be there to stop...
<wilee-nilee> tdhz77, that does me no good you have to figure the best for yourself
<zema> i don't use wine... i use console for install anything but it's always the same error ://
<tdhz77> wilee-nilee thats much better than 2880 by 1800 resolution. But, I got a retina display :)
<sacarlson> wizkid057: I'm not sure what event it might sence in upstart to bring up dhclient3
<sacarlson> wizkid057: you might not the the upstart for network-manager is still present even after it's removed
<sacarlson> note
<wilee-nilee> tdhz77, I have no idea what a retina display is to be honest that is a apple thing, I believe.
<bierbs_> loome: seems ubottu had info
<luis__> usr13,  it's looks like my desktop
<sacarlson> wizkid057: so just add in your network script network-manager stop ; killall dhclient;
<wilee-nilee> tdhz77, here is some comment on this though. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/06/what-does-ubuntu-look-like-on-a-retina-display-bad
<bierbs_> loome: i haven't made the switch to or from unity
<chu> loome: Yeah, you don't want gnome2, you want to install "gnome-panel" (see the !nounity factoid with ubottu)
<zema> how can I remove wine?
<HaltingState> bierbs_, if microsoft wanted to destroy linux, they would have shipped unity with a task bar for running applications and no ability to change the icon size for applications in the dock
<tdhz77> wilee-nilee great link, thanks! That picture makes the retina display look good compared to what I see! lol
<sacarlson> wizkid057: try this and tell me if it works http://paste.ubuntu.com/1051928/
<HaltingState> i am a developer and i can barely use it now; without hours of frustration and customization its useless
<wilee-nilee> zema, you might want to install synaptic you can search with more detail if you want a gui, and it has a history.
<HaltingState> it now takes 5 seconds to open the dash button; instead of doing what i click one, the system now waits 5 seconds before doing a an action like minimizing a window or opening dash panel
<bierbs_> HaltingState: yes, touche
<sacarlson> wizkid057: modify it with your desired values
<luis__> usr13, dude?
<wizkid057> sacarlson: stop: Unknown instance:
<wilee-nilee> HaltingState, upgrades are problematic for some personally I always fresh install, and usually next to the old OS.
<HaltingState> now compviz is broken; i cant change settings; it just ignores them
<sacarlson> wizkid057: what did I spell wrong?
<wizkid057> sacarlson: nothing, i just dont have network-manager installed so it cant stop it...
<wilee-nilee> HaltingState, alt-f2 resets the unity desktop, and compiz as well usually.
<wilee-nilee> HaltingState, sorry alt-f2 unity --reset
<loome> I am sort of in disbelief that such poor decisions were made precisely after there was a big push to have a formal UI team and all. It is clearly decidedly a devolution in terms of usability... I was thinking to have my mom start using 12.04 (seriously), but this is not something she'll be able to handle. There are so many painpoints, things than even I (an experienced desktop user) am irritated and confused by. Why is it that applications are so 
<sacarlson> wizkid057: ok so add sudo killall dhclient3
<gizmobay> I need to edit a html file just the text part. Is there an editor that I can use to edit the text part and hide the html?
<loome> s/than/that/ :)
<wilee-nilee> loome, this is support
<loome> wilee-nilee: I know, I won't rail on ubuntu anymore. :)
<luis__> usr13, are you alive?
<sacarlson> wizkid057: if dhclient3 is killed does it just auto restart?
<wilee-nilee> loome, it's okay to rail you just want the correct venue.
<chu> loome:Come to #ubuntu-offtopic and talk if you want.
<wizkid057> sacarlson: doesnt seem to, but, i really would rather it just not start at all...
<wizkid057> unless i tell it to
<usr13> Sorry, was on the phone again.
<sacarlson> wizkid057: well we need some what to find out what spawned it to do that but if killing it works just add it to @reboot of cron and you will never see it maybe
<usr13> luis__: What do you mean?  "looks like my desktop"?
<usr13> luis__: So your desktop is loading up ok?
<usr13> luis__: Desktop screen is loading up for you?
<sacarlson> wizkid057: I greped for dhc in /etc/init and don't see anything in there that spawns dhclient* so it must be in some subscript
<usr13> luis__: What is your native language?
<wizkid057> sacarlson: yeah, that was one of the fisrt things I tried to do
<luis__> usr13, spanish, and it's ok my desktop
<usr13> !es | luis__
<ubottu> luis__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<sacarlson> wizkid057: I run a script to setup my network anyway to setup custom firewalls so I would just add the killall dhclient3 and service network-manger stop there if needed
<luis__> ubottu, it's ok the others channels suck
<ubottu> luis__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<luis__> usr13, so??
<Mandalord> again i still think ubottu is quite intelligent
<usr13> luis__: So your Desktop screen loads up ok?  You can see a functional Desktop screen on tty7 ?  Yes?  No?
<cypher-neo> I think ubottu has an insane amount of programming... and i don't think the bot programmer is married because there's no way he has time for a girl with a bot like that. lol
<luis__> usr13,  yes it's u
<luis__> usr13, it's ok
<usr13> luis__: Very good.  So what are we trying to fix then?
<Super_Random> I think I have a slight Ubuntu derp
<cypher-neo> Super_Random: How slight a derp?
<usr13> luis__: Have you done updates?
<Super_Random> http://imgur.com/2AjnW
<Super_Random> that slight
<usr13> luis__: Do you need to do updates?   sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<luis__> usr13, yes
<luis__> usr13,  but I need know if I have problems whit may video card
<sacarlson> wizkid057: I might have found a link from network-interface-security in upstart also runs dhclient-script
<cypher-neo> Super_Random: 140 TB!?
<usr13> luis__: I don't think so.  If you did not see anything amiss in the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file, you are probably ok.
<Super_Random> cypher-neo: that's what I said
<Super_Random> it's only a 250 gig disk
<cypher-neo> Super_Random: lololol! Derp is accurate!
<usr13> luis__: What video card is it?    what is the output of    lspci |grep VGA    ?
<wilee-nilee> luis__, Identify the card use this, lspci | grep VGA if needed
<sacarlson> wizkid057: /etc/network-interface-security  see inside that,  it's new I never seen it before
<usr13> !paste | luis__
<ubottu> luis__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cypher-neo> Super_Random: Uh, wow! I have no idea how to fix that... I've never seen a derp like that before.
<wizkid057> sacarlson: actually was just looking at that
<sacarlson> wizkid057: opps /etc/init/network-interface-security
<Super_Random> cypher-neo: it's not a big problem, I just thought I'd let some people know
<usr13> luis__: If  lscpi |grep VGA   outputs one single line, just paste it here.
<sacarlson> wizkid057: just comment out the line that just dhclient-script and see if it still happens
<cypher-neo> Super_Random: You should probably file a bug-report on that... let me see if I can figure out where it should go.
<Super_Random> ok
<usr13> luis__: In a terminal type     lspci |grep VGA    and hit Enter.  Show us what it says.
<Mandalord> Super_Random: we can use fdsk to check the disk
<usr13> luis__: And please tell us why you think there is a problem with your video card.
<wilee-nilee> usr13, luis__ sorry it is lspci |grep VGA
<Super_Random> fdsk returns the correct size
<irishman> n00b here, need help settingup my ubuntu
<Super_Random> I've already done that
<Mandalord> ah sr fsck
<cypher-neo> Super_Random: This sounds like it could be an extension of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/880560
<irishman> can anyone help me set up ubuntu
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 880560 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Wrong info showed when properties invoked ina a context menu of a "empty" file tag in a expanded empty directory" [Low,Confirmed]
<Mandalord> Super_Random: fsck is a tool to check disk, just like chkdsk in windows
<cypher-neo> Super_Random: It's definitely a nautilus bug though...
<sacarlson> irishman: stick in the usb flash boot disk set your bios to boot usb first and reboot install
<Mandalord> irishman: burn the iso file in usb/cd, then boot and run setup
<irishman> thanks guys
<sacarlson> irishman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<irishman> thanks scarlson
<usr13> luis__: And then do  grep Driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log   and compaire to what you see in the output of   lspci | grep VGA
<cypher-neo> Super_Random: Found it! It's this bug... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/571510
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 571510 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Disk properties sheet reports wrong used space" [Low,Triaged]
<Super_Random> Mandalord: I don't want to cause sever filesystem damage
<irishman> how to set up a TOR solated version of ubuntu????
<haylo> irishman, i install directly onto usb too, if that helps yo uat all. im irish ish tw
<haylo> btw*
<xangua> irishman: you can just download the 'portable' version the tor web provides
<cypher-neo> Super_Random: Although it looks like it's being shoved back a forth between the nautilus team and the GNOME team, and neither of them is fixing it. Wouldn't hurt to include your bug report on it though.
<haylo> ubuntu installer will pick it up at install time
<irishman> xangua:  link??
<irishman> just regular tor browser bundle?
<Mandalord> Super_Random: i think fsck is just to check disk without any change in your disk, so it might be safe, but in your case i think its a bug
<wilee-nilee> irishman, look on the tor site on the web.
<irishman> wilee-nilee , I have and can't find anything related to ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> irishman, it probably does not name ubuntu specifically
<luis__> usr13, which is the comand?
<Mandalord> irishman: just for linux is ok
<irishman> so DL the linux version on host ?
<Mandalord> irishman: by the way you can download firefox and get an extension for TOR
<irishman> manalord, am I downloading firefox in ubuntu?
<irishman> if done that way
<rhizmoe> uh, hrm. what did i disable that removed my ability to click on the icon for an open app in the dock and have my workspace switch to the one it's on?
<usr13> luis__: I gave you two commands:  1)  lspci | grep VGA      2) grep Driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<irishman> how do I make sure all traffc in ubutnu is routed through TOR, ie pidgin etc???
<Super_Random> set it up at proxy settings?
<Super_Random> idk...
<luis__> usr13, the first 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS880M [Mobility Radeon HD 4200 Series]
<rhizmoe> #tor i'm guessing would be a good place for that question
<OerHeks> !tor | irishman
<ubottu> irishman: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<luis__> usr13, [    14.843] 	X.Org Video Driver: 11.0
<luis__> [    14.940] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
<luis__> [    14.940] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 11.0
<luis__> [    14.941] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
<luis__> [    14.941] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 11.0
<luis__> [    14.941] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
<FloodBot1> luis__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usr13> luis__: Please not again.
<JoseeAntonioR> luis__: You should use paste.ubuntu.com to paste outputs.
<Melu> I have eclipse installed inmy sytem(11.10). Now I need to install eclipse in another computer manually using the resources available in the  eclipse installed system. To do that I checked out for the deb package in /var/cache/apt/archives ,but couldn't find any. Then how will I do it?
<Mandalord> just a stupid question: why do they set up 3 FloodBot
<Pici> Mandalord: fault tolerance
<usr13> luis__:  grep Driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<cypher-neo> Mandalord: They have backups for their backup systems
<irishman> obottu, I am mainly wanting to use pidgin through TOR, how can I make sure that is being routed through TOR?
<usr13> luis__: What is the make and model of your laptop?
<sacarlson> irishman: to setup tor in  Pidgin Accounts > Edit Account > Proxy choose
<sacarlson> irishman: might need to install tor first
<Roasted> Question - when I send a large file to my webdav server through Nautilus, my system memory climbs rapidly with about 100-150MB per second. It ultimately crashes the connection @ 4.3GB transferred with my memory nearly maxed and the Nautilus error - Error in stream protocol: End of stream. Any ideas?
<luis__> usr13,  is Presario CQ-56
<irishman> sacarlson:  then what proxy settings? n00b here sorry for being retarded
<irishman> or already installed
<sacarlson> irishman: as you wanted tor proxy I gue TOR
<luis__> me voy!!
<irishman> so just put TOR for proxy? that's it?
<sacarlson> I guess there must be more?
<usr13> luis__:
<usr13> luis__:  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+question/159620
<mputtr> can someone explain the pros/cons of ftp vs samba? and whether or not ftp would be an appropriate option if I just wanted to be able to access the drive in a local network as well as halfway around the world
<usr13> mputtr: Comparing ftp to samba is like comparing apples to oranges.  Now  if you were to ask about samba vs nfs, that would be a better question.
<usr13> nphase: samba would not be an option for halfway around the world, where ftp would be.
<usr13> mputtr: samba would not be an option for halfway around the world, where ftp would be.
<mputtr> usr13: i c... i have no idea what the differences are
<asterismo> hi people
<asterismo> i need help with something
<mputtr> i read something about how ftp can be seen as a networked drive
<asterismo> my Fn keys for volume up/down/mute dont affect the system volume
<mputtr> I also want to be able to tell my IP cams to upload footage to the ftp server
<usr13> mputtr: samba is  a Windows SMB/CIFS fileserver for UNIX
<asterismo> they affect the device "Cedar HDMI Audio [Dareon 5400...]"
<asterismo> but the device that gives the sound is alsa mixer
<xangua> asterismo: ubuntu uses pulse audio, did you uninstall pulse audio¿
<asterismo> does anybody knows how to change the Fn keys to control AlsaMixer and not Cedar HDMI Audio???
<asterismo> I use use Xubuntu
<mputtr> usr13: i c... so what can samba do that ftp can't? is it the ability to stream music/video?
<usr13> mputtr: ftp is File Transfer Protocol  and it works like this.  You set up an ftp server and access it via ftp client on the client machine to download files from it.
<asterismo> xangua, i use xubuntu
<usr13> mputtr: No, samba is for using your Linux PC as a file server for MS Windows machines on your LAN
<mputtr> usr13: oh... ok.. sorry, i've been reading online as well and the information is getting overloaded on me
<usr13> mputtr: Maybe it would be better for you to tell us what it is you wish to accomplish.  We could at that point, suggest a specific solution.
<cypher-neo> asterismo: If you're using xubuntu, check out your shortcut keys
<cypher-neo> asterismo: You can undefine the keys that are using Cedar HDMI commands, or redefine them to use alsa
<asterismo> xangua, yeah, but they do not work. They show up like XF86AudioLowerVolume
<mputtr> usr13: the plan is that I want a server that I can access the files from anywhere, even outside the network. I also want a place that my IP cams can send its recorded footage to so it can be accessed later
<asterismo> but they command to Cedar HDMI Audio
<asterismo> not alsamixer
<xangua> !mediakeys | asterismo
<ubottu> asterismo: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<usr13> mputtr: That's ok, that's what we're here for, (to share information and help each others understand how to better use our Linux PCs to do what it is we really want to do with them).
<xangua> i am sure there was a factoid spefici for xubuntu, a long time since i used xfce
<mputtr> usr13: in other words, as long as someone's in the LAN, they can see the server but when i'm outside, i can access it with my laptop to pull files when i need it or through my android device
<arimail> So does anyone know how I can get my Ubuntu to boot? It's on an external USB hdd, but I get the error HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed for dev/sdb/
<asterismo> xangua, are you familiar with the xfce4-mixer applet?
<arimail> What should I do?
<mputtr> i've tried to use zoneminder but it's getting more and more aggravating (the service keeps crashing and it's not able to record videos)
<xangua> (21:53:19) xangua: i am sure there was a factoid spefici for xubuntu, a Long time since i used xfce - asterismo
<mputtr> so i've decided to just use the built in system in the IP cam to do the transcoding/uploading so i can send the files out myself
<c001> have the majority of ubuntu users upgraded to 12.04 LTS?
<usr13> mputtr: If you have an outside IP, yes, these files and services can be made available to the outside world, (the internet).  And there is also a possibility of using a dynamic dns service/solution.  See: http://dnslookup.me/dynamic-dns/
<mputtr> would dyndns be a bette solution than ftp?
<LinuX2half> hi?
<JoseeAntonioR> LinuX2half: Hello, how can we help you?
<usr13> mputtr: I don't think sharing videos across the internet is all that easy because they are such large files, it's problematic.
<LinuX2half> Yes, I wanted to know if I can create a shortcut given through an URL address
<mputtr> usr13: i don't mean streaming it, but to download it into another computer
<mputtr> mainly just to get a way to access the file when i need it
<usr13> mputtr: But if you are just trying to monitor a webcam, that's different, not so hard.
<LinuX2half> You know, an icon, when clicked, goes through this URL address and open up the browser.
<arimail> Could someone please help me?
<mputtr> usr13: access the webcam is easy. it's creating a place for it to upload the footage to is what i'm trying to figure out
<ylmfos> ?????????
<usr13> mputtr: ftp server would be a fairly easy solution, but there are other ways.
<xangua> LinuX2half: drag the Favicon from the Location Bar to the desktop
<mputtr> usr13: would other solutions be more effective?
<deper29> hey, I'm having this trouble with my computer where all of a sudden it will lag really badly and my cpu will stay clocked at max frequency. Here is my syslog info, it occurred around 20:10. I am running 10.04 and hoping someone can help with this. http://pastebin.com/KzwM8X9R
<ylmfos> what?
<usr13> mputtr: Not really more effective.  Popular FTP servers are proftpd and vsftpd
<Mandalord> airmail: whats your prob?
<usr13> mputtr: You could also open up for ssh and just secure shell into the system and get what ever you want.
<usr13> mputtr: But it may depend on what your ISP allows.
<arimail> Mandalord: I'm getting a HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed for /dev/sdb: Invalid argument And i'm trying to use edit parameters in Grub to find my disk. It's a Ubuntu intall on a USB external hdd disk. But I don't figure out what do change/do to be able to boot my ubuntu. Could someone please help me?
<mputtr> usr13: so, for ftp, i would need to get a service outside as well?
<InferiorHumanOrg> mputtr: are you trying to share files on a lan?
<mputtr> usr13: so i can't set up my own server that i can just access it straight up without having to use a different site?
<Roasted> I'm looking for a WebDAV utility with Ubuntu, but I don't want to use Nautilus due to running into a bug that kind of stopped me in my tracks. Are there any other utilities out there or is Nautilus/Dolphin pretty much it?
<mputtr> InferiorHumanOrg: i'm thinking about access it via lan and wan
<deper29> I think it has something to do with rtkit-daemon, but I'm unsure :S
<LinuX2half> xangua: Thanks, but I've figured it out. I've created an app shortcut through the browser's interface
<InferiorHumanOrg> mputtr: wel for lan easiest is to set up samba or nfs
<mputtr> InferiorHumanOrg: yeah, i have samba set up
<usr13> mputtr: Any access from outside will depend on being able to get through your ISPs security features and accessing the particular PC behind their routers and then having that service's ports forwarded to the outside via your own router and modem.
<mputtr> but i also want to be access that drive when not int he network.
<Mandalord> airmail: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=759783 this might help
 * zykotick9 thinks ftp must die
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by bugzilla.redhat.com: HTTP Error 404: Not Found (https://bugzilla.redhat.com/xml.cgi?id=759783)
<InferiorHumanOrg> mputtr: for ur local is windows involved if not nfs is better
<InferiorHumanOrg> and id just use ssh for outside the network cause its secure as someone already said.
<mputtr> InferiorHumanOrg: windows is involved but i have that set up
<InferiorHumanOrg> ftp is slow ;-)
<usr13> mputtr: There are a number of paths you could explore, but they are all beyond the scope of this discussion channel.
<mputtr> usr13: ahh bummer :(
<InferiorHumanOrg> mputtr: i will help u set it up
<usr13> mputtr: There you go...
<mputtr> where would be the appropriate channel for me to discuss this then?
<InferiorHumanOrg> i think its ubuntu related my self if he is running ubuntu ;-)
<usr13> mputtr: pm
<mputtr> lol just before i even finished typing lol
<mputtr> thanks usr13
<usr13> InferiorHumanOrg: Well, yea, it is ubuntu related to a certain extent
<usr13> InferiorHumanOrg: But you should pm him.
<Mandalord> mputtr: #ubuntu-offtopic
<usr13> InferiorHumanOrg: Or find some private type of commuication.
<usr13> mputtr: NP
<quazimodo> does ubuntu ship with rules that prevent internet access of my ssh?
<quazimodo> i can ssh in easily enough from the local network
<usr13> quazimodo: No, but sshd is not installed by default.
<quazimodo> but i cant seem to from net
<deper29> quazimodo, you have to port forward
<quazimodo> deper29: yes i have
<deper29> quazimodo, go into your router settings and port forward 22 to 22 using the ip address of the machine you wish to ssh into
<quazimodo> its ok i fixed it
<usr13> quazimodo: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<quazimodo> guys
<quazimodo> im not an ubuntu noobie
<quazimodo> just curious if it had some rule system that I didnt know about
<q_a_z_steve> how can I figure out why my ubuntu 11.10 VM was frozen and non responsive?
<quazimodo> cheers guys, peace
<usr13> q_a_z_steve: Can you ssh into it from another PC?
<q_a_z_steve> I reset it now, can I see something in logs do you think?
<usr13> quazimodo: You can run nmap against it and see
<usr13> q_a_z_steve: Yes.  cat /var/log/syslog
<usr13> q_a_z_steve: But if you've rebooted, it's gone.
<q_a_z_steve> weird thing, so is any of what my last commands issued were, was hoping to pick up where I left off by hitting up arrow...
<usr13> q_a_z_steve: Shift-PageUp
<usr13> q_a_z_steve: Oh, are you wanting history?
<q_a_z_steve> usr13: for what? I was hoping to find out which package I last compiled for lfs
<q_a_z_steve> usr13: is there some log of make or make install? or how about check ?
<XDS2010> anyone here running unity3d ?
<XDS2010> (note not to be confused with unity)
<usr13> q_a_z_steve: I don't know, you just have to look where you were compiling packages.  Or look in your history
<q_a_z_steve> usr13: well the weird thing is I've been running all these commands past setting up the .bash_profile and yet that's the last thing it remembers.
<arimail> Mandalord: Hi. It says i could run some commands to mount the hdd manually. But all of these commands returns "unknown command"
<arimail> in bash
<sacarlson> arimail: I think the mount command need sudo or root to be run
<thatsachop> if there any prior knowledge i need to know before trying to learn bash?
<arimail> So how do I obtain this in bash? It seems like the commands are different in bash than in terminal. sudo gives "unknown command" too
<sacarlson> arimail: you can run your bash script with sudo  like sudo yourscript.sh  then that script will run all it's commands as root
<sacarlson> arimail: or sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt ;
<Superbonk> in irssi how do you set yourself to away?
<deper29> thatsachop, know linux commands and a little bit of programming familiarity will probably help to get in the right mindset
<Roasted> is there a way to reset the lock for installing apps? Software center is hanging up but I have nothign else running.
<sacarlson> thatsachop: ya bash in it's simplist is just a list of commands you would have run at the command line,  if more complex it has loops and if thens'
<thatsachop> i was referred to bash before i jumpped into C
<Areckx> Is there a way to change mp3blaster to use a different audio codec? When it's playing an mp3 my youtube will be muted  and sometimes crash
<arimail> sacarlson: I just get the error "error: unknown command `sudo` "
<thatsachop> i can move around in the terminal but i would say im still a noob at executing commands and know how.
<sacarlson> arimail: it that the whole line just sudo?  what is the whole line?  sudo needs a parameter
<Areckx> I don't have this problem with VLC, but I want to loop the mp3 over and over and VLC has a slight delay between repeats
<sacarlson> arimail: also you must be part of the sudo group to use it
<thatsachop> figured i'd hang out here and pick up some extra knowledge :D
<sacarlson> arimail: man sudo
<Mandalord> arimail: One way to work temporarily is to remove "quiet splash" from the command line in the grub menu and press f10 to begin booting. When it fails and prints (initramfs) enter exit and the boot will continue.
<menace> hi all
<menace> ok cool this works, will be back later
<XDS2010> I've been using  (warning ad on page)  http://scale2.s3.amazonaws.com/scale2.swf , but would like to switch to ETS in the library.  Also note: quarks are missing in that graphic , Any way to switch to eyes on the solar system in linux without running wine ?
<sacarlson> arimail: oh maybe you not fully booted?
<ki4ro> thatsachop: Good idea...I'm good for about one answer a day, but I learn a lot just by "listening"
<arimail> Hmm
<LinuX2half> does anyone know how to disable the panel that's located on the left of the screen?
<aaustin> LinuX2half, unity launcher?
<bazhang> !notunity | LinuX2half
<ubottu> LinuX2half: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<arimail> after removing quiet splash I see some more commands being executed before stopping boot. I cant type anything in, it just says "Loading, please wait."
<arimail> So maybe not fully booted
<Roasted> Question - trying to mount a webdav share via terminal with davfs2. I get this error - mounting failed; the server does not support WebDAV. Uhh?
<sacarlson> arimail: did you try mandolord's idea above and did you try it, that might work
<arimail> That's what I tried.
<arimail> I never see a initramfs
<sacarlson> arimail: how did it get to this state?  install of a new kernel?
<arimail> It just says mounting root, done, bla bla bla...... ata_230: HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed for /dev/sdb: Invalid argument,... Loading please wait.
<arimail> No, I installed ubuntu on my USB hdd. It worked until I rebooted.
<arimail> Oncve
<arimail> Once*
<sacarlson> arimail: ok this is a fresh install from usb flash and at reboot after install it's broken
<thirdwhl> hi all, got a Dell Latitude D520 running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS with a Broadcom BCM4311 wireless card under the hood... and I can't get it to come up for the life of me, I've modprobed the module and installed the firmware but it still won't come up :/ Network Manager tells me firmware's missing and if I go to additional drivers I'm told the driver's active but not currently in use... where did I go wrong?
<arimail> sacarlson: correct
<ThomasBomb> How do I do an equivalent of the following code in /etc/network/interfaces
<ThomasBomb> route del -net 0.0.0.0
<ThomasBomb> route add default gw 192.168.1.1 dev br0
<deathbeforehones> Hello people. I have a question regarding Ubuntu and uninstallation. Can anyone help?
<thirdwhl> Yes.
<deathbeforehones> Hello third. Can you help me?
<thirdwhl> i can try if you ask your question
<sacarlson> arimail: you sure this is ubuntu?
<sacarlson> arimail: as I see this problem in archlinux https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1015693
<deathbeforehones> Ok, well. I installed Ubuntu, but when I try to boot to my Windows CD to format and use windows, the installer loads.
<deathbeforehones> Then it tells me it cannot find a hard drive and I have to reboot.
<OerHeks> deathbeforehones, better ask in ##windows
<thirdwhl> deathbeforehones, what OerHeks said
<deathbeforehones> How can I format my hard drive to make it clean again?
<thatsachop> Gparted
<thirdwhl> deathbeforehones, looks like ine installer might need drivers to find the hard drive
<arooni-mobile> running ubuntu 12.04 ext 4... with a very long directory name... "/home/david/restored from jungledisk (bigarooni)/Documents/microsoft/My Documents/My Pictures" ... i cant create a nother directory... any ideas how i can fix this?
<thirdwhl> arooni-mobile, move the folder elsewhere or rename some of the folders?
<deathbeforehones> I have no clue why it cant find it in dos when it used to.
<thirdwhl> deathbeforehones, same disk or different?
<deathbeforehones> Ever since I installed ubuntu, I'm blocked from Windows.
<deathbeforehones> same disk
<thirdwhl> same computer?
<deathbeforehones> yes.
<thirdwhl> weird
<juicy> any tuts on running a VPS?
<deathbeforehones> I know, my head hurts thinking about it.
<thirdwhl> still, if it can't find your hard drive, that's a ##windows issue and you're best to ask there
<deathbeforehones> will do. Thanks guys.
<arimail> sacarlson: Yeah, it's Ubuntu 11.10. But I'm not booted, I'm in GRUB.
<arooni-mobile> thirdwhl, is there a character limit for directories
<arimail> Wow!
<sacarlson> juicy: there are many types of VPS I like to play with virtualbox
<arimail> Same Hdd as me...
<ThomasBomb> I'm trying to make ubuntu connect to the internet via br0 instead of eth0, how do I do that?
<arimail> sacarlson: But they seem to be able to boot even with that error. I can't even boot into ubuntu!
<thirdwhl> arooni-mobile, unsure, but moving it or renaming the base folder to something shorter would eliminate that as a cause
<sacarlson> arimail: maybe you can boot your live cd and see if hdparm -i /dev/sdb  gives you any info
<sacarlson> opps hdparm -i /dev/sda
<juicy> sacarlson: I mean running VPS servers (like on ubuntu server)
<arooni-mobile> k thx thirdwhl
<ThomasBomb> Does anyone know when ubuntu loads /etc/network/interfaces
<juicy> ThomasBomb: WHEN it loads?
<ThomasBomb> Yes
<sacarlson> juicy: yes I run vitualbox on ubuntu 10.04 to run vitual systems of windows, ubuntu 12.04 ....
<Roasted> how do I mount a drive with read write access? trying to think... mount -o r,w or something?
<ThomasBomb> I have a script that will fix my problem, but I need to get it to automatically run
<juicy> sacarlson: I mean I am running ubuntu server(well debian server) and want to run other debian servers as VMs, I dont have a desktop interface
<InferiorHuman> im confused and need a question answered. I have 2 pc's on ubuntu one windows and a gigabit router. both pcs have gigabit lans, but i transfer files over samba at 11 MB/S shouldnt it be 100 MB/S
<InferiorHuman> ?
<sacarlson> juicy: oh I guess vitualbox can run on a none gui as well but as I might note there are many VPS system server software available,
<thirdwhl> arooni-mobile, no worries
<juicy> sacarlson: yeah, I was asking which one was the best (preferrably with a webUI)
<sacarlson> juicy: as you can see here there is xen, virtualbox, vmware ..... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualMachines
<juicy> thanks
<sacarlson> !best | juicy
<ubottu> juicy: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<juicy> !worst >> sacarlson
<sacarlson> !worst
<sacarlson> juicy: I'm sure that would be >>>>me<<<<
<juicy> :3 nah, just dont apreciate being commanded by bots
<Roasted> juicy, it's a common occurrence in here.
<Roasted> any davfs2 users here? Having some trouble mounting the location as rw. Am I to just use mount -t of some sort with rw flags?
<l3rn3r> \help
<sp33drac6r_> bye
<arimail> sacarlson: Hi. I get that error if i type hdparm -i /dev/sdb from live terminal too.
<arimail> sacarlson: What on earth causes this?
<sacarlson> arimail: like maybe the disk doen't have a uuid
<arimail> sacarlson: And how am I supposed to fix it?
<arimail> sacarlson: Can I assign a uuid to it? And how?
<sacarlson> arimail: well if the partition isn't formated or corrupted it will have the same efect
<sacarlson> arimail: oh you didn't provide the partition you can't do it to the drive
<sacarlson> arimail: hdparam -i /dev/sdb1
<arimail> sacarlsson: same error for sdb1 - sdb2
<sacarlson> arimail: no I'm wrong I get responce from sudo hdparm -i /dev/sda
<InferiorHumanOrg> can someone help me I cant get my ubuntu box to run at gigabit lan speeds with ethtool even though it should ...
<OerHeks> arimail, did you use "sudo hdparm -i /dev/sdb "
<arimail> Hmm. But sda is internal hdd no?
<arimail> sacarlson: yes
<arimail> OerHeks: yes
<sacarlson> arimail: yes mine is an internal drive but not sure that maters
<sacarlson> arimail: hard disk broken?
<arimail> sacarslon: Nope.. Brand new, and I can open it in home view in live
<sacarlson> arimail: I'm not sure I'm out of ideas
<OerHeks> what error do you get, exactly?
<celthunder> tdhz77: InferiorHumanOrg is it on auto negotiate ?
<InferiorHumanOrg> celthunder: I turned that off
<celthunder> InferiorHumanOrg: k
<InferiorHumanOrg> celthunder: im trying to use this command x@Media:~$ sudo ethtool -s eth0 speed 1000 duplex full autoneg off
<InferiorHumanOrg> Cannot set new settings: Invalid argument
<InferiorHumanOrg>   not setting speed
<InferiorHumanOrg>   not setting duplex
<InferiorHumanOrg>   not setting autoneg
<FloodBot1> InferiorHumanOrg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<InferiorHumanOrg> it works when i do speed 100
<InferiorHumanOrg> the router is gigab it 100% sure
<InferiorHumanOrg> so is the nic . what gives
<OerHeks> !enter | InferiorHumanOrg
<ubottu> InferiorHumanOrg: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<arimail> sacarlson: Hmm well TY. I'm afraid I'll reinstall and have the same prob again...
<sacarlson> arimail: ya probly, maybe try different version of ubuntu like 10.04
<InferiorHumanOrg> celthunder: any ideas why it won't work it shows 1000 base-t as a supported mode.
<arimail> sacarlson: do you recommend the new 12.04 ??
<roasted_> Hello! Besides nautilus and davfs2, are there any other ways to connect to a webdav server?
<MonkeyDust> roasted_  wikipedia to the rescue https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WebDAV#Linux
<tdhz77> Can you send files over bluetooth. And if you can, how fast would transfer be?
<roasted_> MonkeyDust, did you read that wikipedia article, by chance?
<roasted_> MonkeyDust, I DID specify without nautilus and davfs2
<MonkeyDust> roasted_  just the linux part, it mentions other options
<roasted_> MonkeyDust, the other options are basically other DE equivalents. I.e. Dolphin for nautilus, etc. Either way, thanks, but the hunt continues... unless I can magically get davfs2 working...
<threexk> hello.  Why are my windows moving to the side of the screen without me doing anything?
<threexk> ahhh
<threexk> It's like I'm in some sort of auto-dock mode.
<arimail> TY for the help!
<arimail> Bye
<InferiorHumanOrg> can someone tell me why I cant use 1000 baset on my NIC ethtool wont let me set speed 1000 and im using cat5e cable ro a gigabit router..
<roasted_> InferiorHuman, it wont let you SET the speed? It should be defaulting to gig.
<nibbler_> inferiorHuman:  i thought  gigabit can only be done by autonegotiation, but i might be wrong
<threexk> If I move window A then focus window B, window A moves back to its original position.  Why?
<roasted_> nibbler_, !!!!!!!
<InferiorHumanOrg> roasted_:  its defaulting to 100 I have no idea why
<roasted_> InferiorHuman, did you try other cables?
<InferiorHumanOrg> yes i just did
<InferiorHumanOrg> both cat5e same problem with both.
<roasted_> nibbler_, you dont use davfs2 by any random weird strange out of this world chance, do you?
<nibbler_> roasted_, morning - hows your webdav doing?
<roasted_> TERRIBLE
<InferiorHumanOrg> the NIC + router are definently gigabit
<roasted_> I'm about to start punching babies if I can't figure this out
<nibbler_> roasted_, use it from time to time, yes
<taipres> roasted :\
<threexk> Do not punch babies.
<roasted_> nibbler_, Nautilus/.gvfs has a bug, where it absorbs the file you're uploading into RAM just prior to sending it to the server. Well, if you send big files, guess what, your RAM maxes out and the connection tanks.
<roasted_> three18ti, then teach me davfs2
<roasted_> nibbler_, so I looked at davfs2 which utilizes the sudo mount -t blah blah command, and I can get it working, but only as read only. So now I'm struggling to find how to use sudo mount -t davfs as read/write for a non root user.
<nibbler_> roasted_, hehe - just make a standard mount, automount at boot time... use nautilus on this mountpoint then
<threexk> roasted_: I don't negotiate with terrorists.
<roasted_> nibbler_, I'm trying to get it tow ork manually first, as I don't want my work laptop to consistently auto mount it. My desktop however, that's fine.
<InferiorHumanOrg> if i set speed to 1000 with autoneg on it defaults to 10MB/half
<InferiorHumanOrg> wtf ??!
<roasted_> nibbler_, I figured I'd just create a bash script with the entire mount -t blah blah command in it so I can run, say, sudo ./webdav and connect manually
<nibbler_> InferiorHumanOrg, what about its peer?
<roasted_> nibbler_, but it's all useless if everything is read only
<InferiorHumanOrg> nibbler_: by peer u mean the router?
<nibbler_> InferiorHumanOrg, does it support gigabit, and is it configured?
<DocPlatypus> are there known issues with the Haier Ibiza Rhapsody on Ubuntu 12.04? I can't get anything to list the files already on the device
<InferiorHumanOrg> nibbler_: it says its gigabit
<InferiorHumanOrg> nibbler_: im trying to find an option to see what its configged for
<nibbler_> roasted_, http://nopaste.dk/p5552 - strangely the call does not return, but in another shell i can read and write - and things shwo up on oc
<InferiorHumanOrg> nibbler_: it says stuffs connected to it at 100MB idk how to change it guess ill have to call verizon
<roasted_> nibbler_, I just won the prize
<roasted_> sudo mount.davfs -o file_mode=775,dir_mode=775,uid=user 'http://localhost/webdav2' /home/user/mounts/webdav
<roasted_> couresty of this link - http://savannah.nongnu.org/support/?107209
<nibbler_> InferiorHumanOrg, you have proper cabeling?
<InferiorHumanOrg> nibbler_: cat5e right?
<roasted_> nibbler_, what's funny is, when I right click, theres still options grayed out. create new folder is gryaed out. but if I click it... I create a new folder anyway....
<nibbler_> InferiorHumanOrg, cat5e is fine for 10gig ethernet... so i guess it should do for gigabit
<InferiorHumanOrg> nibbler_: i guess im gonna have to call them then.
<nibbler_> roasted_, you use a different way than me, i c
<roasted_> nibbler_, how different?
<nibbler_> roasted_, i mounted as a user witht he fusefs tool - there you don't need this user stuff. your way is nicer - if you are/have root
<InferiorHumanOrg> ive tried two cat5e cables already
<nibbler_> InferiorHumanOrg, did you try another gigabit device connected to the router?
<nibbler_> InferiorHumanOrg, or the same device connected to another gigabit peer?
<roasted_> nibbler_, how is my wya nicer if I require root???
<roasted_> ]
<nibbler_> roasted_, as you can put it in /etc/fstab and won'thave to worry about stuff anymore
<wosio_> hello, im trying to setup my printer and scanner, but in Printing dong find my printer ;(
<wosio_> are all other only not my....
<roasted_> nibbler_, I see. It struck me as being a little messy with having to have the file set, dir set, and user listed, but I suppose it works.
<OerHeks> wosio_, what brand & type printer?
<wosio_> OerHeks, Brother DCP-385C
<roasted_> nibbler_, it'll be easy enough to put this in a bash script and call on the bash script when needed
<MonkeyDust> roasted_  the babies are saved then
<roasted_> MonkeyDust, indeed
<nibbler_> roasted_, good ;-)
<roasted_> until next time, that is ;)
<roasted_> nibbler_, I'm creating a 5GB bogus file now to send tot he server just as a test to see if it ramps up my memory instantly and maxes it out like nautilus did
<OerHeks> wosio_,  oh brother .. if their site does not show the printer, i am afraid it won't print ( see openprinting.org )
<nibbler_> roasted_, its another implementation so i hope it'd work
<wosio> OerHeks, oo on site? aa ok ok :)
<wosio> so why all Brother Drivers are not impleted to ubuntu?
<OerHeks> wosio, i checked the brother site, only windows & apple.
<wosio> in ubu are only DCP-7xx++
<OerHeks> wosio, ask brother?
<nibbler_> wosio, i guess brother is not working with developers to closely and don't publish their specs.....
<q_a_z_steve> how can I create a tar.bz2 from cli when I am getting errors about "I won't write compressed data to a terminal." I would think all I need to do is tar -cvj $LFS/tools /home/j/Desktop/tools.tar.bz2
<wosio> ahh......
<nibbler_> q_a_z_steve, you need -f, too
<MageofHope> hey
<q_a_z_steve> nibbler_: to create? Anyway that is even uglier errors.
<mharris> q_a_z_steve: your arguments are in the wrong order
<nibbler_> q_a_z_steve, and swap the 2 paramenters in the end ;-)
<MageofHope> anybody here know why youtube/vimeo/other video streaming sites might suddenly be creating crackling sound and playing way too fast, with some stuttering?
<MageofHope> It happens on multiple browsers but I can play music/videos off my desktop just fine
<nibbler_> q_a_z_steve, -f takes one argument, and that is the target archive - so this has to follow the f
<q_a_z_steve> ok, I think that's working
<MageofHope> Also, flash seems to work fine on at least one website that isn't a video streaming site
<mharris> MageofHope: quite often due to inadequate buffering in the audio driver
<MageofHope> :v how would I modify that/check what amount of buffering i have?
<holyfather> Having some problems compiling wifi drivers for injection. Doing a cat /proc/version I see the gcc that compiled my kernel is 4.6.3. While the gcc on my system is a bit older. Hence problems compile kernel modules.
<holyfather> Was wondering if Ubuntu uses a bpo like Debian does.
<MonkeyDust> a bpo ?
<wosio> yay! im find drivers for DCP! i wroted in google "Brother Linux Drivers" xD
<OerHeks> holyfather, compiling wifi drivers for injection ? sonds like hacking to me.
<holyfather> MonkeyDust backport http://backports-master.debian.org/
<holyfather> OerHeks yes it is or if your job is a pen tester to get paid for testing security
<wosio> OerHeks, http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/index.html look there, there is Linux Drivers, not only Mak OX and Windows
<holyfather> OerHeks not talking about sqli
<OerHeks> wosio, look yourself, your printer is not listed, is it?
<wosio> OerHeks, liste on his website
<wosio> is installed now  ;]
<MonkeyDust> wosio  your printer is too new
<wosio> and printing perfectly!
<wosio> isn ot new.. has 4-5  years :F
<wosio> im bought for ~100$ xD
<holyfather> Not sure it my problem is the gcc/kernel miss match or the depmod -ae tossing out waring e- should be used with -E or -F with
<holyfather> any coders here?
<wosio> okay guys now scanning :D
<jbander1> I'm trying to put a photo on my desktop but it will only go on in icon size and they can't be enlarged without loosing major definition. How can I do it
<OerHeks> holyfather, better ask in #backtrack-linux
<holyfather> I was a dev for them
<holyfather> back in 2009
<wosio> aa guys ive question, Brother relesed only 32bit drivers, ive 64, im installed special lib32(somethink like that)and scaning driver must be too installed 32bit? or i can now normally 64?
<celthunder> wosio: ? you can install it in a multiarch setup or in a 32 bit chroot
<wosio> celthunder, what? im new! i dont understand what u wr to me... ;F
<wosio> i can install both?? 32 and 64?
<jbander1> 'm trying to put a photo on my desktop but it will only go on in icon size and they can't be enlarged without loosing major definition. How can I do it
<holyfather> sigh I am trying to get aircrack-ng up to speed to it will be put in the repos again. Ubuntu is turning OS X gay.
<kingofswords> can any1 give me a uk proxy addy plz?
<celthunder> holyfather: aircrack works fine for me..admitedly im in arch not ubuntu
<holyfather> You had to compile it
<holyfather> and airodump-ng does not scan right.
<celthunder> holyfather: is your card in permiscuous mode
<holyfather> rtl8187 alfa and yes I do more then hang out in mon0
<jbander1> 'm trying to put a photo on my desktop but it will only go on in icon size and they can't be enlarged without loosing major definition. How can I do it
<celthunder> jbander1: get a bigger picture with higher resolution?
<celthunder> holyfather: ok so whats it doing?
<MonkeyDust> jbander1  details depend on the resolution, the higher, the better quality
<jbander1> I've ran it through gimp and enlarged it but when I send it tp the desktop it's icon size
<MonkeyDust> jbander1  yes, you have to increase the canvas size, but the quality will reduce
<holyfather> celthunder airdriver-ng will not compile code right because the gcc version the compile the kernel is not the same as the gcc version on the computer by default
<MonkeyDust> decrease*
<jbander1> I have done that with no results , just icon size
<celthunder> holyfather: so grab the proper gcc?
<holyfather> celthunder yes but since I picked up the aircrack-ng suit to have it put back in the repos this is not just for my computer.
<celthunder> holyfather: holyfather make a chroot with your build environtment
<celthunder> holyfather: ah..gl then
<jbander1> I've done scale size print size and canvas size but when I move them to my desktop they are all icon size
<jbander1> anybody???????
<celthunder> jbander1: mediainfo it
<celthunder> and pastebin the info
<jbander1> whats that??
<holyfather> jbander1 thats vagtastic. Think of it. If you have 1 teaspoon of mile and then add 20 liters of water to it ... why does it loose its color?
<holyfather> milk
<holyfather> same principle, you cant get something from nothing
<celthunder> holyfather: thats why i told him to mediainfo it
<celthunder> lol
<jbander1> I'm not complaining about the quality of the photo , I can scan to 1200 dpi , no mater how big I make it in gimp or any other program when I send it to the desktop it becomes a Icon, and you cant increase the size of icon on your desktop without loosing all it's definition
<celthunder> so we could see exactly how small it is
<jbander1> what is media info
<holyfather> @.@ ---> retard class this way ----->
<OerHeks> holyfather, that is not helpfull
<jbander1> You must be joking, this is just a question not a national direction
<antonio_> anyone in here use kdenlive?  for some reason its not compiling anything...just sitting there
<Qalqi> is there an option for transliteration of indic scripts in linux?
<holyfather> antonio_ yeah it rocks
<holyfather> you mean rendering
<antonio_> holyfather: its taking FOREVER
<antonio_> takes like 5 minutes before it even starts rendering
<holyfather> antonio_ ohhh  yeah. What are you rendering it to? H.264?
<antonio_> mpeg4
<holyfather> antonio_ on my i7 2600k clocked up to 5GHz a 2 hour movie can take 1.5hours
<antonio_> this is basically a static image with audio background
<antonio_> was showing it would take 5 freaking hours
<holyfather> antonio_ lol what kind of computer you using?
<antonio_> its never done this before
<antonio_> that shouldn't really matter..as it was never this bad before
<holyfather> antonio_ is it film clip?
<antonio_> no moving bits
<antonio_> basically the same thing as this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6DzYHO_SCo
<holyfather> antonio_ try using a profile with x264.
<antonio_> h.264 isn't available
<wosio> antonio_, check in synaptic
<antonio_> what do you mean wosio:?
<wosio> antonio_,  CTRL+ALT+T
<wosio> antonio_,  gksu synaptic
<holyfather> antonio_ I made a video on youtube how to compile and use ffmpeg. Also wrote a script to do all the work
<wosio> antonio_,  if nothing, try  sudo apt-get install synaptic
<wosio> antonio_, start synaptic again , and in "Fast Filtr" write " h264"
<wosio> or faster " sudo apt-get install h264nc x264
<wosio> or faster " sudo apt-get install h264enc x264"
<holyfather> antonio_ a bit old but might help you out. I am making a new video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0IDV6r-bCI
<wosio> hey what is better? qt-* or gtk-*? for Unity?
<holyfather> If you think all the cmd line stuff is no fun I wrote this to do it all for you https://www.youtube.com/redirect?q=http%3A%2F%2Fpastebin.com%2FNHXrsBxm&session_token=kEYyj-YVixQi4rxPPBiKlNM0_fx8MTM0MDM0MzU2M0AxMzQwMjU3MTYz
<holyfather> wosio to program or for what?
<holyfather> wosio I like qt just because I am use it on anything like Android etc
<antonio_> nope
<wosio> holyfather, for Unity
<antonio_> h264 still not available
<wosio> antonio_, restart Firefox :P
<wosio> i've  Avaible...
<holyfather> wosio if you have to learn one or the other I would learn QT
<markp> Is it possible to tell an application that a lib (such as zlib) doesn't exist at compile time?
<antonio_> hmm
<holyfather> yeah and it will tell you I dont feel like compiling
<markp> That's what I was afraid of. I can't seem to figure out how to end up with an elinks binary that doesn't support gzip-compressed websites.
<markp> I don't suppose anyone here has ever tried?
<antonio_> damnit!
<holyfather> there should be something like zlib called zlib1 or something.
<antonio_> I start the render...and it shows "waiting" for a few minutes
<holyfather> antonio_ what kind of cpu you have?
<antonio_> not sure
<markp> holyfather: Where would that be?
<holyfather> -antonio_- VERSION xchat 2.8.6 Ubuntu
<vdoc8765> Hello all
<antonio_> holyfather: that shouldn't matter...as it was working perfectly fine a few weeks ago
<holyfather> darn no cpu info
<holyfather> antonio_ sounds a bit fishy
<franco> hola!, alguien habla español?
<antonio_> http://i.imgur.com/1jtdy.png
<vdoc8765> I'm looking for an app that handles grub 2 configuring. Whats the best?
<antonio_> holyfather: it shows waiting for like 2 or 3 minutes..then it starts to render
<antonio_> its showing 03:19:09 for like 40 minutes of video/audio
<antonio_> and the time isn't changing
<holyfather> antonio_ how big is the org file? might be huge and you might have slow drives
<antonio_> org file?
<holyfather> antonio_ serisolly though kdenlive is the best video editing program on *nix.
<wosio> antonio_, if u havent h264 on YT... meybe try install totem-youtubeh26?
<holyfather> original
<wosio> antonio_, http://totem-youtube-h264-plugin.en.uptodown.com/ubuntu
<antonio_> 48 megs for the mp3
<holyfather> not that big
<sp33drac4r> bye
<antonio_> holyfather: here is the terminal output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1052123/
<holyfather> antonio_ that video I put up on YT can play at 1080p and does not even need flash to watch it. A HTML5 browser that is.
<rectec> Excuse me, can anybody tell me what the actual package name for "Startup Applications" is?
<antonio_> there is something seriously fed up with this!
<Mandalord> rectec: i think this is http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1769389.html
<mi3> Hi Mandalord !
<mi3> Mandalord, howz it going, sir ?
<rectec> Mandalord, thanks
<glitsj16> rectec: i believe that should be the gnome-session-bin package
<Mandalord> hi mi3, things go perfectly smooth today, how about you
<mi3> Mandalord, just hanging out in the mint channel. :D
<rectec> I should mention I'm trying to get this on my Arch system. Should be in the AUR
<glitsj16> now you tell us ;)
<Mandalord> mi3: you are using mint? i heard somebody said mint is ubuntu for the lazy:P
<mi3> Mandalord, I. USE.UBUNTU.
<excalibr> Does anyone know which file I need to edit to remove rounded corner on scroll bar/button?
<wardrop> Can someone tell me what the advantage is of having "Defaults env_reset" in the sudoers file. Why would anyone know what their current environment to be accessible via sudo?
<glitsj16> rectec: Arch has it under the name gnome-session
<rectec> glitsj16, appreciate it
<mi3> !cookie | kandinski
<ubottu> kandinski: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<wardrop> I ask because I comment out this line on all of our Ubuntu installs, but want to know if there's a good reason for it existing in the first place.
<glitsj16> rectec: you're welcome
<mi3> !cookie | kanliot
<ubottu> kanliot: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<rectec> no i dont think that's it
<kanliot> lol
<quixotedon> mi3: i want a cookie too. :d
<mi3> lol
<quixotedon> lol
<mi3> !cookie | quixotedon
<ubottu> quixotedon: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<quixotedon> hahaha
<HaltingState> Ok I installed 11.04 from scratch; its cleaner and faster now; but still is missing application task bar which sucks
<glitsj16> rectec: no? http://www.archlinux.org/packages/extra/i686/gnome-session/files/ does reference /usr/bin/gnome-session etc
<HaltingState> I still cant drag icons or move stuff on quick launcher
<rectec> it's gnome-session-properties. ran that and it works fine
<rectec> just what i was looking for
<glitsj16> k, one less thing
<wosio> okay scanner installed but in xsane : Cannot open 'brother3:bus5;dev1':  incorrect argument
<rectec> Just needed it so I can set XRandR without fiddling with my xorg.conf
<rectec> Works fine on my Ubuntu system
<rectec> I'll see you guys later.
<aeiou_> anyone.....i just used sudo make install to install the code....can anyone tell me how exactly i must run it?? i am unable find how to run it....
<celthunder> wardrop: you do or dont want your environment available to sudo? i dont....
<wardrop> celthunder: I do want it available. I always found it a surprise that my environment changed when running something under sudo.
<wardrop> It goes against the principle of least surprise.
<celthunder> aeiou_: what did you install? make should tell you where it installed.
<celthunder> wardrop: thats stupidity.  you run sudo to have a different environmental conditions...
<celthunder> wardrop: so expect it to be seperate...its supposed to be
<wardrop> celthunder: I run sudo so I temporarily have admin privilidges, so to change my environment.
<mputtr> how do i find out the address of my ftp server that i just set up via pureftpd
<wardrop> not to change my environment*
<aeiou_> celthunder: i installed a kde package called okular. i built it in a build folder and then installed it there....so how exactly do i run it?
<celthunder> wardrop: exactly...you want the environment of root not your user
<celthunder> aeiou_: well where did you --prefix it to
<Mobil> Hi. I have an issue with Ubuntu desktop sharing. When I use TightVNC or TigerVNC to connect to Ubuntu, the screen does not refresh. I can move the mouse, and even control the box, but I cannot actually get the viewer to refresh and get a new screen.
<wardrop> celthunder: I've always looked at it as though I am temporarily raising the privilidges of my account rather than emulating root.
<celthunder> wardrop: welll by your logic you will eventually end up with a bunch of stuff owned by root in your users dir
<aeiou_> celthunder : /path/to/your/kde4/install/dir ..
<wardrop> celthunder: How do I make that conclusion? How would setting or disabling env_reset affect file ownership?
<wardrop> How do you*
<celthunder> wardrop: $HOME is an environtmental variable to start with /home/user isnt /root (or /usr/home/user if bsd)
<celthunder> so if you run anything that uses that you end up with exactly what i just mentioned
<decci_> Anything better than squid and Sarg
<celthunder> there are other variables as well you probably dont want to intermingle with your user / root environtments
<celthunder> thats the most obvious one though
<celthunder> aeiou_: try locate ocular or whatever and see if you can find it id check /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin
<celthunder> which ocular may also work if you have it in your path
<mputtr> how do i find out the address of my ftp server that i just set up via pureftpd?
<celthunder> mputtr: netstat -nl
<celthunder> mputtr: it usually binds to all addresses by default but if you arent sure or you set a specific one you can see in the config or via netstat
<fidel> ahoi
<mputtr> ohhh wow
<mputtr> cool. i'm hunting for the ftp name
<celthunder> fidel: hi
<antonio_> argh!
<antonio_> this is so damn frustrating
<fidel> mputtr: name the ftp-server is using itself in its welcome message?
<celthunder> antonio_: ?
<mputtr> fidel: uh.. not sure what you mean
<antonio_> celthunder: for some reason kdenlive is taking FOREVER to render videos
<fidel> mputtr: you just mentioned that you are hunting for the ftp servers name
<nafcool> hey
<hery> qubes os
<mputtr> well, looking for the actual address so i can try to connect to it
<Mobil> anyone got a suggestion to my itsy bitsy problem?
<celthunder> antonio_: ok? get a faster processor/more ram/ssd
<hery> hi
<fidel> i was asking if you are talking about the name the ftp server is using in its welcome message - or the name the actual os/server has ;)
<mputtr> i've never set up a ftp server and i've poured over google for the past 4 hours
<antonio_> celthunder: thats not it...it was working fine like two weeks ago
<celthunder> fidel: thought he asked what address it was listening on....
<celthunder> hery: hi
<celthunder> nafcool: hi
<fidel> celthunder: i was thinking that too at the start - then he mentioned'name' ;)
<mputtr> fidel: i meant the actual ftp address. i just installed pureftpd but i can't tell what the server is
<celthunder> mputtr: ifconfig
<bluelf> what should be the size of swap as compared to ram ?
<fidel> mputtr: ifconfig will show your your local ip
<celthunder> look for your main connection
<fidel> in case you are working with internal ips & external - that is a different story
<mputtr> the inet address?
<hery> celthunder: do you know how to burn qube os into usb flashdisk with ubuntu?
<celthunder> mputtr: or ip addr if you dont have ifconfig
<celthunder> hery: if its an iso dd if
<mputtr> so to access the ftp server, i just put in ftp.<ipaddress>?
<celthunder> er dd if=your iso of=your flash
<hery> celthunder, yes i try with dd but doesnt work
<celthunder> mputtr: ftp ip:port
<mputtr> ftp.<ipaddress>:port?
<celthunder> no period
<celthunder> ...
<celthunder> ftp ip:port
<celthunder> ....
<mputtr> ok.. testing it out..
<celthunder> hery: what the hells qube os anyway...try unetbootin or extract the iso directly to the disk is it even bootable?
<angga> how can i edit systemmenu in fbpanel ??
<raziel> raziel
<celthunder> raziel: you spelt your name 10 points lol ... whats up
<hery> celthunder,  sorry i mean qubes os, qubes-os.org
<celthunder> so its xen
<celthunder> thats nice....
<hery> celthunder,  yes, correct
<celthunder> hery: you can write the iso using unetbootin or whatever and boot to it from that
<celthunder> should work
<MonkeyDust> hery  how is that question ubuntu related?
<aeiou_> celthunder : i am unable to delete a particular folder called path because it says owner is 'root'. how do iget permissions to delete it? it has an application i want to delete.
<angga> how can i edit systemmenu in fbpanel ??
<celthunder> anyway xen straight up should work from anything
<celthunder> aeiou_: sudo rm -rf path
<celthunder> aeiou_: or sudo chown user:user -R path
<hery> MonkeyDust,  :)
<celthunder> aeiou_: or sudo chmod 777 -R path
<celthunder> aeiou_: any of the above should allow you to remove it
<MonkeyDust> aeiou_  careful with rm -rf -- it asks no confirmation
<aeiou_> MonkeyDust : it is in my file system and do i have to be in the folder coltaining path before i use this statment?
<celthunder> aeiou_: no you do not...you may use relative or direct paths
<celthunder> actually being in the folder you intend to delete will error out rming . while you are in it though it may or may not rm . when you leave for you
<MonkeyDust> aeiou_  frankly, my advice is to not use rm -rf if you don't know what you're doing and I think you don't
<aeiou_> celthunder :what exactly is path to the file system?
<celthunder> MonkeyDust: the path to your actual fs? /dev/sda most likely
<celthunder> er
<celthunder> aeiou_: the path to fs is either /dev/sda most likely points to physical fs...the path to your fs mounts are in fstab/mtab accordingly...
<mputtr> i can access the box itself, but i can't navigate to where my hdd is at (i have a separate hdd for media files)
<celthunder> MonkeyDust: i have a feeling hes about to rm /dev  or his /
<celthunder> mputtr: set your rootdir for the ftpd to where you want ... also check permissions
<mputtr> I set my home directory to the hdd i want it to be at and also set a fake root to be at the same place.. is it because the username i just added is a virtual user?
<celthunder> aeiou_: if youre using lvm you may have /dev/mapper/ stuff as well that may point to your fs...not sure what you mean by where is the fs
<celthunder> hmm hope he googles before he rms stuff....
<kandinski> mi3, thanks for the cookie!
<celthunder> anayway.  mputtr sorry mate..i just use ssh so no help other than the general stuff.  ftp to me seems redundant anyway
<kandinski> kanliot: sorry for eating your cookie!
<mputtr> celthunder: i just wanted to map a network drive, that's why.
<mputtr> that and the IP cam that I have only knows how to deal with FTP
<kanliot> np kandinski
<celthunder> hmm
<celthunder> MonkeyDust: btw theres nothing wrong with rm as long as you read the dir before you hit enter.
<Arash> Hello :)
<celthunder> mputtr: hmm wellif its monuted somewhere the ftpd allows you to go..no ideas
<celthunder> Arash: hi
<celthunder> mputtr: mounted*
<mputtr> celthunder: i'm trying to figure that out. i tried adding a link to the hdd on the desktop but the network doesn't see it
<celthunder> mputtr: allow unjailed ftp access
<celthunder> that should fix it...
<Arash> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<mputtr> ok. gonna find out where it is in pureftpd
<celthunder> by default most ftpds lock you in your home dir if you turn that off you should be able to go to your other drive
<celthunder> mputtr: main config file near the bottom if it hasnt changed in ... 5 years?
<mputtr> celthunder: there's no config file near the bottom of the gui.. just "manage user" and no option for "unjailing"
<celthunder> mputtr: ftpds come with guis now???
<mputtr> apparently they do lol
<mputtr> pureftpd atleast
<celthunder> what next a gui for how to breathe air
<mputtr> it goes by pureadmin
<mputtr> hey now... guis help alot :P
<celthunder> mputtr: cat /etc/proftpd.conf or whatever
<celthunder> if your gui didnt remove it it should be a commented out line
<mputtr> got it
<mputtr> i'm gonna look for it right now
<Arash> what is smb ?
<mputtr> cd ~/pure-ftpd
<mputtr> oops
<OerHeks> Arash, smb = samba
<Arash> what does smb do ?
<Arash> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Arash> interesting ! thanks
<damms005> someone help with fdisk. 'Start' and "End" column, is it block size or cluster size?
<damms005> When using parted, -move option, is it to specify the 'Start' and 'End' in blocks?
<shyamsn11> does any1 have a definitive guide 2 compiling packages from source?
<celthunder> mputtr: http://www.proftpd.org/docs/directives/linked/config_ref_Directory.html
<mputtr> celthunder: thanks. reading it righ tnow
<OerHeks> !build shyamsn11
<OerHeks> !build | shyamsn11
<ubottu> shyamsn11: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<shyamsn11> ubottu: s.. bt I find a no. of s/w that rn't pre-built :)
<ubottu> shyamsn11: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Arash> !sos
<Arash> :D
<damms005> !fdisk | damms005
<OerHeks> !info fdisk
<ubottu> Package fdisk does not exist in precise
<celthunder> shyamsn11: compiling from source is usually simple
<damms005> When using parted, -move option, do I specify the 'Start' and 'End' in blocks?
<celthunder> though usually youll want to read the readme/install filse to make sure you have the requirements etc
<shyamsn11> I tried a couple of times but just can't get it 2 work..
<celthunder> shyamsn11: whatre you compiling whatd you do what error do you get whats your environment etc
<damms005> When using parted, -move option, do I specify the 'Start' and 'End' in blocks?
<calston> hi there
<calston> can I ask what in gods name people have done to resolv.conf in recent history?
<calston> I'd google this problem, but my DNS is broken, and no matter how many virgin bodies are piled in my basement I can't modify my resolv.conf, and even editing network/interfaces just somehow sucks the old dns server out of god knows where and replaces it
<MonkeyDust> calston  for a start, mind your language
<jppiiroinen> calston: so do you need a public dns server address? if so there is opendns for example
<calston> MonkeyDust: thanks, I'm not a kid and this isn't #relgion or #parenting, do you know how resolvconf works?
<MonkeyDust> calston  after you modified resolv.conf and/or /etc/network/interfaces , you have to restart the network
<calston> I did that
<calston> jppiiroinen: I have one, but wherever I put it gets mysteriously replaced
<jppiiroinen> networkmanager?
<MonkeyDust> calston  disable network manager (nm-applet)
<calston> hmmm, I hope that's not running on server edition
<jppiiroinen> calston: did you read the comments in the resolv.conf
<antonio_> what is the best way to install kdenlive?
<jppiiroinen> calston: as if i recall properly it says that the file will be replaced by the daemon
<MonkeyDust> antonio_  do you prefer CLI or GUI ?
<antonio_> monkeydust: whatever one will work the best
<MonkeyDust> antonio_  then try sudo apt-get install kdenlive -- or the software center -- or synaptic
<calston> jppiiroinen: yeah sure, so I set dns-nameservers in interfaces
<calston> jppiiroinen: and so it generates a resolv conf of "nameserver <old broken one>\nnameserver<new one>"
<jppiiroinen> calston: so you get the old broken one from dhcp server?
<calston> jppiiroinen: I've grep -R my entire /etc/ for where <old broken one> is, and it is nowhere
<calston> jppiiroinen: no, this is a dhcp server
<jppiiroinen> :)
<jppiiroinen> calston: i hope that somebody else can help you further on this
<mputtr> well this is odd....
<mputtr> for some reason... if i access ftp via web browser, i can see the link, but if i add it as a network share, it refuses to detect the link to the media drive...
<tking0036> does anyone here use MusE
<antonio_> god I freaking hate ubuntu sometimes!
<calston> !@#%±!@#R
<calston> resolv.conf is a sym to /run/resolv.conf, which hangs on to stale dhcp options
<calston> who wrote this
<tking0036> has anyone got jackd working on ubuntu 12.04
 * calston polishes his sacraficial sword
<antonio_> why can't kdenlive just work damnit!
<MonkeyDust> antonio_  are you in KDE ?
<antonio_> I think gnome
<antonio_> I cna't even think straight right now
<antonio_> monkeydust: what can I do?
<MonkeyDust> antonio_  I forget the name, moment
<antonio_> ok
<lotuspsychje> anyone got issues with sound after an update lately?
<MonkeyDust> antonio_  if it's gnome, try openshot
<tking0036> lotuspsychje: are you using pulseaudio?
<lotuspsychje> tking0036:well its not really for me, can you tell me what you know?
<tking0036> i havent had any problems with the default alsa/pulseaudio...
<antonio_> monkeydust: I don't want to use a different program
<tking0036> im using the newest version... i cant get jackd to work however
<antonio_> Its just super frustrating when things stop working for no damn apparent reason
<tking0036> antonio_: have you heard the joke about if operating systems were airlines?
<tking0036> antonio_: http://tinyurl.com/2z4c9x
<avelldiroll> calston: mind your language ... you might not be a kid, but some of the connected are ... furthermore you mind find out that some people simply ignore badmouthed people and you might not be answered to as a result (I for one apply this most of the time, why bother listening to someone too upset to be coherent ?). There is nothing "mysterious" about your problem, there is such a thing as release notes with
<avelldiroll> each versions of software: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop  where you will find a link to the explanations you seek: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<antonio_> haha
<ankur> Hello everyone, i am using ubuntu 11.04, i want to install gnome-shell , i have added the proper ppa, but when i try to install it gives some dependency error :- eg gnome-shell : Depends: gir1.2-json-1.0 but it is not going to be installed
<ankur>                Depends: gir1.2-mutter-3.0 but it is not going to be installed
<ankur>                Depends: gnome-bluetooth (>= 3.0.0) but 2.91.2.is.2.32.0-0ubuntu3
<bkerensa> ankur: did you sudo apt-get update?
<ankur> yes
<tking0036> what about sudo apt-get upgrade
<ankur> i also did that
<tking0036> can you just upgrade to 12.04
<cheche> I just upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04 and languagr went from spanish to english. check supported languages and is spanish first.
<ankur> i am using 11.04 in the office so can't upgrade
<fidel> cheche: personaly i would rush forward to 12.04 and then mess around with language again
<fidel> as 10.04 is still ...well - somehow old'ish
<fidel> which is no issue itself - but fixing language now and then maybe being forced to re-fix it again after the next upgrade seems not perfect
<tking0036> will you get in trouble if you upgrade to 12.04 at the office or something
<bulletmark> ankur: shame, gnome shell is awkward in 11.04. It's just an "apt-get install gnome-shell"  from standard packages in 11.10 onwards ..
<cheche> fidel: on 8.04 things are.. snappy
<zombifier> I wouldn't suggest upgrading just yet
<cheche> fidel: when you move to 10.04 start up is very fast... but same machine star to be laggy
<cheche> fidel: that increased with 12.04
<cheche> fidel: i feel that maybe is a problem in the upgrade  process. it was shutdown that machine in the middle
<fidel> cheche: running 8.04 is no long time option ...i guess you know that
<fidel> same goes for 10.04 basically
<zombifier> If Ubuntu is too slow, use X/Lubuntu
<fidel> i am guessing here - but could it be 12.04 felt slow for you cause of maybe wrong display drivers or a non-perfect Desktop-environment choice?
<tking0036> running outdated software is never a good choice..
<fidel> cheche: apart fro mthat - having a non-planned shutdown while upgrading sounds like a possible cause for issues
<cheche> zombifier: done that as well, but X/lubuntu change the look and feel and the user seem lost
<tking0036> cheche: Xubuntu would be very minimal transition from a casual gnome user
<cheche> fidel: i know, but I want to know what triggers to use english locale instead of spanish
<lotuspsychje> or gnome classic
<ankur> tking0036, bulletmark , thanks... next time i will do it :)
<fidel> cheche: happy digging then ;)
<walruscode> Hey, I messed up my groups yesterday when I was trying to get tor to work (I was being stupid) and did "usermod -G user debian_tor" instead of "usermod -aG user debian_tor". Now, if I try to install something through ubuntu software center or mount a disk by clicking on in in the file browser, it asks for the root password, not mine. Wat do?
<calston> avelldiroll: the desktop release notes?
<avelldiroll> cheche: ubuntu default install targets recent hardware, so if you keep the same hardware and the default configuration, things will get slower with each version. So if your hardware is getting old, switching to lubuntu might be a nice option (last time I checked xubuntu default were as ressource ungry as ubuntu-desktop)
<viper> guten morgen zusamm
<lotuspsychje> !de | viper
<ubottu> viper: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<cheche> tking0036: i will have another look
<Guest6618> spricht mehr deutsch ?
<lotuspsychje> !de | Guest6618
<ubottu> Guest6618: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<tking0036> i personally prefer openbox... but it would be a major transition for a casual gnome user
<cheche> fidel: that is why I am here to try to find out
<calston> avelldiroll: that says nothing about the fact that if you switch network config from dhcp to static, that resolv.conf will still keep injecting the old dhcp client nameservers into resolv.conf, that is clearly a bug
<avelldiroll> tking0036: lxde eases this process
<Ziegy> hi all, I`m trieng to set up xen under ubuntu server,  and there is promlem at mabul I need to make image by typing command dd if=/dev/zero of=xenwin.img bs=1024k seek=4096 count=0
<calston> *resolvconf will even
<Ziegy>  but id didn`t make image
<zombifier> walruscode: That's quite a problem. Add yourself back into these groups: yourownusername (yes, replace it with your own username), adm, cdrom, admin, dip, plugdev, lpadmin, sambashare
<Ziegy> manual*
<tking0036> can you write in the directory where you are creating the image
<zombifier> If on 12.04, replace admin with sudo
<jc__> I need to know my printer's USB bus ID:device ID (bbb:ddd). how do i find it
<jc__> ?
<walruscode> zombifier, thank you, I will do that.
<steevB> Hola, So im trying to set my touchpad to act as the center mouse click button. However, I a, having some serious issues. Any suggestions
<MonkeyDust> jc__  try lsusb
<steevB> and by the way I am wanting to do a two finger tap to do this
<Ziegy> /etc/xen#  directory
<walruscode> zombifier, just to make sure I don't do anything else stupid, would "usermod -aG user group" be the proper way to add myself to those groups?
<jc__> MonkeyDust: thanks. i don't see my printer in that list. could it be because my computer is connected to my printer via a parrelel-port-to-USB cable?
<cheche> if I have problems with locale after upgrade. Maybe "rm -r  ~/.gconf" can help?
<zombifier> walruscode: yes
<MonkeyDust> jc__  perhaps
<walruscode> zombifier, alright, thanks again
<jc__> MonkeyDust: but the funny thing is that the printer is detected via the Printing app
<MonkeyDust> jc__  try lspci
<zombifier> It's more recommended that you use 'adduser user group' to add a user to an existing group I don't know if it supports multiple groups at a time)
<avelldiroll> calston: "that is clearly a bug" ... if you say so ... but you should read the implications of using dnsmasq to manage resolv.conf, just sayin'
<jc__> MonkeyDust: thanks, lspci doesn't show an HP printer either
<walruscode> zombifier, sorry to bug you again, but i'm told 'admin" is not a group. Also, ubuntu software center still requests the root password, should a restart remedy that?
<thomasbomb> I'm trying to use tcl to telnet into my router and it isn't working... When I run it it says:
<thomasbomb> invalid command name "spawn"
<thomasbomb>     while executing
<thomasbomb> "spawn telnet 192.168.1.1"
<FloodBot1> thomasbomb: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zombifier> Like what I said, in 12.04 'admin' is replaced by 'sudo'
<walruscode> zombifier, sorry, I didn't catch that
<zombifier> You need to be in the group sudo if you want to do system works
<thomasbomb> Does anyone know how to fix that?
<MonkeyDust> find spawn
<MonkeyDust> !find spawn
<ubottu> Found: spawn-fcgi
<rexis> hey i just downloaded the  .tar.gz for pianobar, i am trying to extract it with 'tar xvf Promy*.tar.gz' but i get file is not in gzip format. any help plz
<sacarlson> thomasbomb: doesn't your route support ssh or http?
<thomasbomb> find: `spawn': No such file or directory
<antonio_> this is pissing me off!
<MonkeyDust> thomasbomb  what is it supposed to do and has it worked before or elsewhere?
<thomasbomb> MonkeyDust do I have to install something more?
<thomasbomb> and sacarlson yes
<sacarlson> thomasbomb: what is tcl?
<angelete2> hi
<angelete2> how do i know the cpu temperature (console)
<angelete2> ?
<thomasbomb> MonkeyDust it's supposed to telnet into my router, then log in
<avelldiroll> angelete2: lm-sensors
<angelete2> it's not in common repositories
<angelete2> or i can't find it in aptitude, what is the real name of the package?
<sacarlson> thomasbomb: if telenet is your only option for reasons unknown then best telnet direct   man telnet
<zombifier> angelete2: it is in the repos as lm-sensors. What Ubuntu are you using?
<thomasbomb> I have to make a script automatically use telnet
<angelete2> zombifier: yes, now i can find it, sorry
<blackshroud> hi all
<angelete2> thank you very much
<avelldiroll> angelete2: i beg to differ: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/lm-sensors
<sacarlson> thomasbomb: so use telnet in a bash script or maybe that's what tcl is I guess
<thomasbomb> I'm using expect in tcl
<sacarlson> thomasbomb: best see if telnet works direct before you use it in scripts
<thomasbomb> But it won't use the commands
<thomasbomb> Telnet by itself works
<thomasbomb> "Spawn" in tcl isn't
<smoochict> is the source code for paste.ubuntu.com available?
<antonio_> why the hell is compiling kdenlive so damn hard????
<rexis> can someone help with pianobar please
<fidel> !ask > rexis
<ubottu> rexis, please see my private message
<zombifier> antonio_: why are you compiling instead of installing from the repo?
<smoochict> !ask > ubottu
<ubottu> smoochict, please see my private message
<smoochict> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<yinee> hi
<blackshroud> May i also ask if paste bin source is available?
<smoochict> !patience > daniel
<antonio_> zombifier: because the repo version is not working that good
<yinee> Is there support for xubuntu?
<antonio_> I've also heard that combiling it is better
<yinee> Chinese
<yinee> Chinese channel
<zombifier> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<fidel> !.cn > yinee
<ubottu> yinee, please see my private message
<avelldiroll> blackshroud: they are quantities of opensourced pastebin projects and equivalents
<avelldiroll> *there
<blackshroud> yeah i saw that actually, apologies for the waste of a question :)
<antonio_> is there anyway to fix broken packages?
<fidel> antonio_: i guess reporting the bug is the first step
<yinee> Er what different between "sudo apt-get upgrade" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<fidel> if it isnt reported already
<zombifier> antonio_: if you want the latest kdenlive, then its homepage provides a PPA
<OerHeks> yinee dist - distribution
<zombifier> yinee: normal upgrade will upgrade allp packages safely, without removing any, even if there are conflicts
<OerHeks> antonio_, depends on what the source file is, you want to convert to mpg4 .. it might take more than 1 step to do it.
<A[D]minS> !amsn
<smoochict> http://sites.sayakbanerjee.com/paste/ is nice
<zombifier> dist-upgrade will upgrade ALL packages possible, even if it has to remove some in order to solve conflicts
<OerHeks> A[D]minS, amsn is not available in Precise
<antonio_> I have no clue what is wrong with my version of kdenlive
<IanWizard-Cloud> I'm on 64-bit, and various times lately, I get errors about :i386 packages not being found, in this case libdirectfb-extras:i386.  Any way I can convince it that the package that's there is fine.
<A[D]minS> OerHeks yea, i was wondering why :)
<OerHeks> antonio_, nothing wrong i guess, you are impatience.
<IanWizard-Cloud> s/.$/?/
<yinee> <zombifier>Er if I use "apt-get dist-upgrade" it will remove my old packages, rigjt?
<IanWizard-Cloud> Sorry, when trying to install a package.
<zombifier> yinee: What do you mean by "old packages"?
<yinee> <zombifier>installed package
<smoochict> #join lobby
<antonio_> oerheks: so nothing is wrong?  Then how do you explain how kdenlive would render files fine like two weeks ago and then all of a sudden it wont render them?
<OerHeks> antonio_, how would i know ? are those same filetypes? same compression?
<antonio_> yep
<zombifier> yinee: No. Most of the time upgrade and dist-upgrade will do the same job. However, when there are dependency conflicts, then upgrade will try to avoid solving the problem by not upgrading some packages, while dist-upgrade will do whatever it takes to solve the dependencies
<antonio_> I did everything exactly as I did before..
<antonio_> and now it just sits and hangs
<zombifier> so if you're not trying to do anything big, just use upgrade
<avelldiroll> yinee: upgrade is only allowed to install new versions of already installed packages, dist-upgrade is allowed to install new dependencies, and remove packages in order to resolve conflicts ... i.e. a dist-upgrade will be allowed to install a new package linked to a meta-package, an updated linux kernel is a classic exemple, upgrade won't install it whereas dist-upgrade will
<OerHeks>  avelldiroll update will install an updated kernel too.
<OerHeks> antonio_, try the ppa from KDENLIVE >> http://www.kdenlive.org/user-manual/downloading-and-installing-kdenlive/pre-compiled-packages/ubuntu-packages
<yinee> <zombifier> oh I know no wander dist-upgrade download more data than upgrade.thank you
<avelldiroll> OerHeks: euh ... update will only download the package list
<yinee> thank you !
<OerHeks> ac
<rexis> Package gnutls was not found in the pkg-config search path. error when issue make command for pianobar
<OerHeks> avelldiroll, please don make it a yes/no game, "upgrade won't install it whereas dist-upgrade will"  is SO WRONG !
<yinee> :)
<antonio_> oerheks: this is what happens http://i.imgur.com/UlaKd.png
<avelldiroll> OerHeks: if you say so ... but i encourage you to check your facts
<MonkeyDust> antonio_  looks like gnom12
<MonkeyDust> antonio_  looks like gnom2
<avelldiroll> OerHeks: a classic example : http://askubuntu.com/questions/81585/what-is-dist-upgrade-and-why-does-it-upgrade-more-than-upgrade
<MonkeyDust> what ubuntu version is that?
<steevB> heres a random one. for some reason my sound will sometimes not work when I log in. It will usually be fixed when I relog. Any Ideas why this might be happening
<MonkeyDust> antonio_  ^^
<antonio_> ?
<MonkeyDust> antonio, you're running a KDE app in gnome, that may be an issue
<IanWizard-Cloud> I keep having problems with it not finding the 32 bit versions of dependencies, (primarily libs), when installing a 32bit deb on my 64 bit ubu install.
<blackOps> i want to run a command at startup in Ubuntu 11.10 with sudo, how can i do that? just putting it in startup application doesn't solve the sudo thing
<antonio_> monkeydust: I still don't understand how I've been able to use it successfully up until today?
<zombifier> blackops: Use gksudo
<blackOps> thnx
<blackOps> zombifier still its not working
<avelldiroll> blackOps: what is the process you want to launch ?
<IanWizard-Cloud> blackOps: or you can put it in /etc/rc.local, if it's just a command, you don't want to actually prompt / interact with the user.
<grendal> hey guys im trying to just get gnome classic to work right
<grendal> what do i need to install to be able to add and remove the powerbar stuff
<zombifier> grendal: what's powerbar?
<OerHeks> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<grendal> i use to be able to add these apps to the ...bar across the top of the screen
<avelldiroll> IanWizard-Cloud: rc.local is really to keep for quick and dirty hacks ... the "best practice" is to put a script based on /etc/init.d/skeleton and place it in /etc/init.d/, and then use update-rc.d to manage it correctly  (that is the process is a service)
<pretender> what is the best for hostfile that auto updates and applies the host file system wide
<MonkeyDust> pretender  'best' depends on your skills and what you prefer
<IanWizard-Cloud> avelldiroll: I know, he seemed to be asking for a quick and dirty solution. I generally don't use it.
<antonio_> I've just wasted hours trying to fix kdenlive that could have been spent making money..
<antonio_> such bs!
<ActionParsnip> antonio_: tried a different app?
<MonkeyDust> antonio_  my advice was openshot
<zombifier> antonio_: the newest version straight from the PPA doesn't work?
<antonio_> actionparsnip: kdenlive is what I want to use...It was working perfectly fine until today
<antonio_> zombifier: nope...
<antonio_> I reverted to whatever version of kdenlive I
<antonio_> I've been using
<zombifier> The best one I know is OpenShot. Try it
<ActionParsnip> antonio_: your choice, wasted hours or just switch app. The choice is pretty clear to me
<antonio_> the problem is it is taking way to long to render a 40 minute file
<ActionParsnip> antonio_: set a negative nice value for the process
<ActionParsnip> antonio_: like -10   should help
<antonio_> what actionparsnip:?
<color> is it to early to upgrade 10.04 to 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> antonio_: use renice, sets more CPU time to the process
<ActionParsnip> color: yes
<ActionParsnip> color: technically it will be offered in 12.04.1
<ActionParsnip> color: you can upgrade now if you wish
<color> how can i get java7 correctly on 10.04?
<antonio_> so by using renice actionparsnip: you're saying that by using renice it will speed things up?
<ActionParsnip> color: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer
<antonio_> it was fine until today..not sure whats wrong with it
<ActionParsnip> antonio_: yes, the default nice value is zero, set it to -10 and the scheduler will give more time to the process
<melodie__> hi
<color> ActionParsnip: thanks, is there an easy flashplayer-plugin? can i dist-upgrade straight to it? (lol at this question but is anyone building gnome 3 for 10.04?)
<melodie__> I want to update a machine, using the packages I have already got in an update in another machine. I seem to fail doing it by just copying the whole "/var/cache/apt" directory to the destination machine
<melodie__> any idea how I can do that ?
<spanther> hi there :) i installed ubuntu 12.04 LTS on whole drive and found out, it made an ext4 / partition and one extended (8.00GiB) and 2,49MB are not used at all. Why this 8GB extended and why this not used? What does it do? Is everything normal? :/
<ActionParsnip> color: gnome3 isn't suitable for Lucid. There is a ppa but it will break your OS
<OerHeks> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<ActionParsnip> color: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc && uname -m
<antonio_> actionparsnip: how do I use renice...
<ActionParsnip> antonio_: read the man page, or look online. You will find more than I can tell you
<ActionParsnip> antonio_: surely that would be the natural first step, rather than asking me...
<color> ActionParsnip: its 10.04.4 on (lucid i686) is there a way to know if there is an x86_64 proc in the computer while running that kernel?
<color> ActionParsnip: btw, i dont run ubuntu, just upgrading for a friends.
<yugnay> windows phone 8 sucks !
<theadmin> yugnay: This is a support channel.
<DJones> yugnay: Thats for the users to decide, but its not something for discussion in an ubuntu channel
<theadmin> yugnay: Please only converse about Ubuntu-related SUPPORT questions. Everything else belongs to either #defocus or #ubuntu-offtopic
<color> yugnay: please power off your windows 8 phone and put a ubuntu cd in the drive.
<yugnay> I'm sorry, and I'm a new guy in Linux world !
<color> yugnay: then turn on your windows 8 phone, and choose boot from cdrom =)
<yugnay> Thanks for ur advice !
<vixio> Lol
<color> yugnay: message me in private if you dont care.
<the_josh> Hi
<color> ActionParsnip: why did you pick ; over &&?
<yugnay> I want to , BUT how ?
<theadmin> yugnay: To start a PM session with someone, "/query USERNAME", e.g. "/query theadmin"
<chachin> or you can do /msg username
<the_josh> Jeez I would love to have user list of irssi on this side ->
<the_josh> like most other "gui" clients have
<color> the_josh: you can do it pretty easily
<the_josh> Wow
<the_josh> Its possible ?
<color> the_josh: google irssi perfect setup or something its on like some kungfu ish blog
<the_josh> I am a X-Chat WDK user : D
<the_josh> Okai
<the_josh> Thanks
<FloodBot1> the_josh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<c3sso> hello
<the_josh> I flooded ?
<the_josh> : (
<the_josh> :P
<color> the_josh: and you respond to a flood bot?
<ManDay> Please tell me quickly: When I use the Install DVD for the Desktop edition of Ubuntu, and I choose "Erase disk and install Ubuntu" - instead of partioning manually - will it create sensible partitions (swap, home, ...) anyway?!
<c3sso> does somebody know why the themes  from .themes aren not shown in appearance panel ?
<theadmin> ManDay: It normally does, yes
<ManDay> Anyone?
<ManDay> theadmin: Thanks!
<ManDay> theadmin: What's "normally", though?
<ManDay> ;)
<color> well thanks all for the good advice and thanks for that ppa i needed, im out
<zombifier> c3sso: it won't. You must use some tools like Ubuntu Tweak
<theadmin> ManDay: Well... Given you have a sane amount of disk space?
<OerHeks> c3sso, make sure you have gnome3 theme for Precise Pangolin.
<c3sso> nice. is it a bug or is it a feature?
<theadmin> ManDay: I think it lets you review the partitioning scheme before proceeding, not too sure though (might be confusing Ubiquity and Anaconda here, they're too much alike)
<color> c3sso: gnome 3 on ubuntu is harder then installing opensuse
<color> c3sso: its kinda both.
<c3sso> I am on fallback mode (actually a fork of it, classic-panel), and works fine
<steevB> Ive been working on installing ubuntu on one of my other computers and its working fine but I went to reboot and the screen is just black when I start up
<steevB> has anyone seen this befire
<zombifier> c3sso: the word FORK is the keyword
<steevB> Anyone?
<ManDay> Thanks theadmin, I'll let you know how it will have went.
<ManDay> steevB: Do you have any other drives attached?
<steevB> No
<DJones> steevB: It worked ok during installation? Did it just go black after the 1st reboot
<steevB> No, it wasnt the first reboot
<c3sso> well forking gnome control settings... is a bit rude
<ManDay> steevB: When exactly does it go black?
<c3sso> but as I have also pached nautilus to behave like it should...
<steevB> ManDay: It goes black before you even get to the login screen
<ManDay> steevB: Can you be more specific?
<steevB> it flashes the ubuntu startup logo for a brief second then goes black
<steevB> then nothing
<ManDay> steevB: Inform yourself how to get into SU mode.
<steevB> ok, will do
<durando> is there such a thibg as a ubuntu virus?
<ManDay> SU = Singlue User
<ActionParsnip> steevB: what video chip do you use?
<ManDay> *Single
<zombifier> durando: Not at the moment
<DJones> !virus | durando
<ubottu> durando: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<steevB> I am using an ATI radeon 6550m
<theadmin> durando: Well, there might be. However, due to the active development of Ubuntu and Linux and general, as well as the epic security measures in place, it's unlikely that something like that will actually run.
<ubunut> hello
<c3sso> steeveB: I would try to get into grub, then edit the startup line of ubuntu
<chachin> OS: Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 (Build #7601) CPU: Intel Core i3 550,  3.19 GHz, 0 KB Video: Intel(R) HD Graphics (1360x768x32bpp 60Hz) Sound: Speakers (Realtek High Definiti Memory: Used: 1633/5879MB Uptime: 1d 14h 8m 31s HD Space: Free: 257.27 GB/906.34 GB Connection: Intel(R) 82578DC Gigabit Network Connection @ 100.0 Mbps (Rec: 2877.54MB Sent: 3887.79MB)
 * chachin hides
<ActionParsnip> steevB: try the boot option:  nomodeset
<Fudge> hi earlier on my sound output device was lost, being blind this was a real problem. I needed a sighted person to help me investigate. We found that we had to select headphones again and I got sound back. I was using epiphany-browser and then lost sound. Does anyone have any ideas why this may have happened or had similar experiences. Ubuntu 12.04 unity-2d. Thanks
<ActionParsnip> chachin: why do we care?
<c3sso> add xforcevesa nomodeset
<durando> i logged into my ubuntu bsystem had a small box pop upnand it reboted nownkeyboard doesnt work when i ttry to login
<chachin> im bored
<ActionParsnip> chachin: it spams the channel and nobody cares, please don't bother next time
<ManDay> ActionParsnip: I do you think the modeset affects X ?
<ubunut> where to find a robot
<durando> the small box that popped up had a ton of weird xharacters
<chachin> o.O
<L-Chymera> hi guys, whenever I double-click a text file gnome 3 prompts me to say whether I want it opened ot run.... how do I set the default behaviour to open?
<theadmin> L-Chymera: I think it's in the Nautilus' settings
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: the display timings were moved into the kernel, the nomodeset can help for displays that don't like it :)
<Fudge> L-Chymera  nautilus preferences
<c3sso> to the line where splash is standing. That would start ubuntu the old way with VESA and no kernel mode setting, thus should always work
<L-Chymera> more precisely maybe?
<ActionParsnip> Fudge: try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*    wait 10 seconds, reboot then retry sound
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: What's the magic with "wait 10 seconds"? :D
<Fudge> ActionParsnip  thanks its fixed now. I had console sound though it was only in gnome
<zombifier> L-Chymera: go to menu Edit > Preferences > Behavior
<Fudge> ActionParsnip  I didnt think to remove ~.pulse* though, thats a good idea if it happens again
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: it lets pulseaudio restart and regenerate the ~/.pulse folder and ~/.pulse-cookie file
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Ah... I didn't think it'd auto-respawn
<Fudge> theadmin  that's pulse default behaviour
<theadmin> Fudge: I don't have pulse installed so I wouldn't know
<Fudge> theadmin  lucky you /etc/pulse/client.conf refers to autospawn
<Fudge> I can not recall from a text to speech user if alsa is more responsive than pulse, I believe so
<c3sso> <color>: stangely when I put a theme to /usr/share/themes, it also does not appear in the list.
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: yes, pulseaudio is required by the OS so is auto-restarted :)
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: "required by the OS" is a bit of overstatement.
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: By GNOME is as far as it gets ;)
<ManDay> Does anyone know by which API applications report progress so that it's displayed as that small progress bar on the side panel?
<nibbler_> internet explorer is also required by the os, and so can't be removed ;-)
<Fudge> nibbler_  isnt that windows?
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: ys, it gets set to be one of the things to aut-restart if it dies
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: therefore, required
<Fudge> theadmin  even from cli perspective some things unless built from source dpend on pulse such as speech-dispatcher
<nibbler_> Fudge, it is. was just making the reference to another product that makes silly claims about "required by the os"
<Fudge> oh yep nibbler_  :)
<ManDay> Why does UBUNTU install QT by default?
<Fudge> ubuntu-2d is a qt environment isnt it?
<theadmin> ManDay: I think some of the Ubuntu's apps depend on it... Doesn't the Software Center use Qt?
<Fudge> or unity-2d how ever you say it
<nibbler_> Fudge, and i'm really tempted to reply to manday! ;-)
<ManDay> theadmin: I wouldn't know. I thought it was all pure Gnome :-/
<theadmin> Fudge: I believe Unity uses GTK... Unity is a Gnome shell so using Qt for that would be incredibly weird
<theadmin> Then again, "incredibly weird" and "default Ubuntu setup" are almost synonymous nowadays. Oh well.
<zombifier> ManDay: This may be of interest: http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/technologies/launcher/
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: Qt isn't installed by default in the Gnome based ubuntu, you probably installed a Qt based app
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: k3b is most likely ;)
<ManDay> ActionParsnip: Certainly not. I have not installed anything. This is as fresh of an Ubuntu installl as possibly possible.
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: VLC is yet more likely ;) I find many users unaware that it's Qt based.
<ManDay> ActionParsnip: In fact, I just witnessed on the first boot, how the Update Manager updates QT libs
<ManDay> Dozens of them!
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: didn't know that
<ManDay> I admit I checked "install third party applications" on the setup
<ManDay> Whatever that means...
<terminhell> codecs mostly
<Mrokii> hello. Is there a way to prevent a certain app (or apps) from taking away all CPU-power? So that it doesn't slow down the whole system?
<theadmin> ManDay: apt-cache whatdepends qt
<Fudge> has anyone had problems with mp3 cd's burnt in ubuntu playing in cars? I have experienced people saying that cd's dont play and only 1 track is displayed. I wondered if it would have anything to do with the checksum file
<Zac198969> Anyone know why I might be getting a black screen after grub screen? it auto selects ubuntu but it never boots up, fresh install 12.04
<terminhell> Mrokii: with nice
<Fudge> naturally the cd players are mp3 capable
<melodie__> I give the answer to my own question : moving the packages from the apt/archives directory to the partial sub-directory solves the problem.
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: apt-cache depends vlc | grep qt   yields: libqtcore4 libqtgui4
<the_josh> Fudge: You answered me about irssi right ?
<ActionParsnip> Fudge: did you burn as slowly as possible?
<Fudge> the_josh  no but i would be happy to try and help
<ActionParsnip> Fudge: not all CD players can play MP3
<Fudge> ActionParsnip  its happened more than once and no
<Fudge> ActionParsnip  i did state that the cd players in question are mp3 capable and play other disks from other sources
<ActionParsnip> Fudge: try burning slower
<Mrokii> terminhell: But wouldn't "nice" slow down the according app all the time, even if it only takes a "usual" amount of CPU-power? My problem is that Opera often seems to slow down the system tremendously, but randomly. So what I am looking for is a way to set some kind of upper limit of how much of the CPU it can use.
<the_josh> Fudge: Well, I want to have userlist at Right, like other gui clients have in irssi
<terminhell> dont burn it as a data disk?
<the_josh> Someone answered me, but then I got disconnected
<Fudge> oh the_josh  i can look at logs
<the_josh> so, can anyone tell me again : )
<the_josh> Okai
<the_josh> please
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Well, it's not surprising. Infact, with the default VLC about window you can see something along these lines: http://i.imgur.com/v4FgP.png?1
<the_josh> it was just few mins ago
<the_josh> Well, if it was my normal client, I would have looked in logs myself
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: learn something new every day
<terminhell> Mrokii: right, nice settings will cap specified proc's
<ManDay> theadmin: Invalid operation whatdepends.
<Zac198969> someone help me please im about to rip my freaking hair out
<theadmin> ManDay: Err: apt-cache stats whatdepends qt
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: apt-cache depends vlc | grep qt
<terminhell> Zac198969: whats the prob
<Mrokii> terminhell: Okay, I will look into that. Thanks.
<ManDay> theadmin: That doesN't work either...
<ActionParsnip> Mrokii: setting a negative nice value will give the process more CPU time
<Zac198969> I've installed ubuntu on 2 different drives, cant get it to boot on either one, it gets to the grub screen and auto selects ubuntu but black screen after that
<theadmin> ManDay: Bah, whatever... I'm not too familiar with APT so...
<ActionParsnip> Zac198969: what GPU do you use?
<terminhell> Zac198969: sounds like a corrupt iso
<Zac198969> ATI 6850
<Mrokii> ActionParsnip: I don't need more, I need less. :)
<ManDay> ActionParsnip: And why would Ubuntu install the Bloody VLC by defautL!?
<Zac198969> i've downloaded the iso twice
<theadmin> ManDay: VLC does not come on Ubuntu by default.
<ManDay> ActionParsnip: If all, I'd assumed it installed a Gstreamer player or just mplayer
<ActionParsnip> Mrokii: then set a positove nice value
<terminhell> Zac198969: it also could be the kernel not loading the right vid driver
<ManDay> theadmin: Then why did ActionParsnip mention it?
<ManDay> Are ye'll just trying to confuse me?!
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: vlc isn't default installed in Ubuntu
<Zac198969> What would I do to fix that?
<ActionParsnip> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-4 (precise), package size 1361 kB, installed size 3370 kB
<ManDay> ActionParsnip: Then why did you mention it.
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: its in the universe repo and is optional :)
<Mrokii> ActionParsnip: Thanks, will try that.
<Zac198969> I see a strip of orange flashing at the top of the screen
<ManDay> Why did you mention it ActionParsnip
<terminhell> Zac198969: find out what driver you need loaded after grub bootstraps and you may have to manually load it into the intramfs
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: We're just trying to find out why Qt is installed on the default Ubuntu setup.
<ManDay> My question was why QT is installed by default
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: because you said you had Qt installed, we were just working out possible apps you could have installed to pull it in
<terminhell> Zac198969: at least thats what i had to do to get arch to work
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: its not default installed
<ManDay> ActionParsnip: I have no other apps but the ones installed by default.
<ikonia> ManDay: easy way to find out, try to remove QT and it will tell you what depends on it
<ManDay> ActionParsnip: My system proves you wrong!
<Zac198969> Ouch, not sure how to do all that
<melodie__> bbl
<Yoshi2889> Hey, I installed Windows 7 on a new partition after I installed Ubuntu, but now Windows 7 loads by default. How can I get GRUB to boot again as the default loader?
<theadmin> ikonia: Ha, that's a good one xD
<ikonia> !grub > Yoshi2889
<ubottu> Yoshi2889, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: i'd do what ikonia says, see what else it removes
<theadmin> !recovergrub | Yoshi2889
<theadmin> Bah
<theadmin> !restoregrub | Yoshi2889
<ubottu> Yoshi2889: Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | Zac198969
<ubottu> Zac198969: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Yoshi2889> Oh thank you!
<terminhell> Zac198969: just a sec, ill see if i can find something for ya to read
<Zac198969> Thanks guys
<Booya2332> hey there
<Booya2332> needed some support upgrading to Ubuntu 12.04
<mi3> hello, I would like to download ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64bit ISO from a resumable download mirror, can I get some suggestions please ?
<theadmin> mi3: Use the torrents
<zombifier> mi3: torrents
<ikonia> mi3: it's the application that makes it resumable, not the mirrors
<Booya2332> So i have downloaded the ISO file onto 10.04..how do i get it to extract/install?
<ActionParsnip> !torrent
<ubottu> Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<zombifier> But all Ubuntu mirrors are resumable
<ActionParsnip> !torrents
<ubottu> Precise can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/desktop/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/server/ubuntu-12.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<terminhell> Zac198969: this might be a good start, though the editing of anything on your install will have to be done thru the live cd https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ATI
<ManDay> Where can I find synaptics or something like that? I want to install gtk3-devel - but I have no clue how to!
<mi3> thank you guys !
<ikonia> ManDay: it's inthe repo
<ManDay> Ubuntu used to have a software manager - where is it gone?
<ManDay> Do I manually need to install aptitude?
<theadmin> Booya2332: You can't upgrade using the desktop ISO. Only Alternate. Also, use "update-manager -d" in order to upgrade from within the system, that's by far the easiest way.
<ikonia> ManDay: install synaptics and you can install what you want
<Yoshi2889> ManDay: Tried "sudo apt-get install gtk3-devel"
<ManDay> Ok, CLI it is, then
<ManDay> Thanks
<theadmin> ikonia: There's no "s"
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry
<Fudge> the_josh  grep on a 300meg file taking time
<ActionParsnip> Booya2332: you can mount the alternate ISO in the OS and run the upgrade scrit there, you should be able to also boot to the ISo using USB or CD and upgrade there too, you don't manually extract the ISO
<terminhell> ManDay: apt-get install gtk3-devel
<theadmin> ManDay: Synaptic, not synaptics
<yeats> ManDay: yes aptitude and synaptic are no longer installed by default
<ikonia> typo
<Yoshi2889> Also the Synaptic is available in the Software Centre
<zombifier> theadmin: You can upgrade using a desktop CD. I may be wrong though
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: won't that go to Quantal as that is the (d)evelopment release?
<Bisheey> hi im using kubuntu, and after doing an update, my x-server is running fine while, a kde session refuses to start up it says: klauncher(11753) kdemain: No DBUS session-bus found. Check if you have started the DBUS server., but dbus is running, what do?
<ManDay> there is no package gtk3-devel :-/
<yeats> !info gtk3-dev
<ubottu> Package gtk3-dev does not exist in precise
<terminhell> Bisheey: you need dbus installed
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: try:  apt-cache search devel | grep gt
<Bisheey> terminhell: if its running, i guess it is intsalled
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: No, since Quantal is not an LTS and IIRC LTS releases are configured to upgrade to LTS by default. On the other hand, the update manager won't see the latest LTS without -d until the last point release (e.g. 12.04.1) is releasd
<Booya2332> OK..So i can load it on a USB and upgrade it..cause i just spent 20 minuted downloading it:(
<terminhell> Bisheey: is your user account added to the dbus group?
<Yoshi2889> Anyway I'll try reinstalling GRUB and report back if it works :)
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: oh yeah, the releases file will keep it at bay, nice one :)
<Bisheey> terminhell: yup
<Zac198969> Okay, so nomodeset worked. Do I just need to install my latest drivers now and it'll be fine or how's that work?
<Booya2332> theadmin : So i can load it on a USB and upgrade it..cause i just spent 20 minuted downloading it:(
<Booya2332> ??
<ManDay> I cannot find the gtk3 devel package?!
<theadmin> Booya2332: You can only upgrade using the Alternate ISO. Not a desktop one.
<ikonia> ManDay: it is there, do a search
<yeats> !info libgtk-3-dev | ManDay
<ubottu> ManDay: libgtk-3-dev (source: gtk+3.0): development files for the GTK+ library. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.1-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 3768 kB, installed size 16045 kB
<ManDay> ikonia: I AM searching
<terminhell> Bisheey: not sure man, ive not used kde since 3.5x
<ManDay> thanks yeats I didnt fnd that
<Bisheey> terminhell: okay, thanks for trying
<Booya2332> theadmin :can i go onto my windows partition and load the ISO from ther?
<the_josh> Guys, I have downloaded nvidia's new driver for ubuntu with "apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings"
<the_josh> I also rebooted
<ManDay> theadmin: You were WRONG
<the_josh> But it dosn't seems I can increase resolution or anything
<ManDay> It didn't create a single bloody partition!
<the_josh> so, heh, I am stucked here
<the_josh> anything I can do ?
<ManDay> On a 500 GB device!
<theadmin> Booya2332: Ugh. Is it the Alternate ISO? If so, you can just do this: sudo mount -o loop Downloads/ubuntu-alternate-blah-blah.iso /mnt
<terminhell> the_josh: what does xrandr report for resolutions?
<theadmin> ManDay: Okay... Thanks for the correction, I'll keep that for future reference... That's just silly though
<the_josh> terminhell: xrandr ?
<ManDay> It is
<zombifier> You can create a startup disk for desktop, and choose "Upgrade" at installation
<terminhell> the_josh: yea, its a command
<theadmin> ManDay: Well, sorry for the inconvinience. I suppose I confused the Ubuntu installer with something  else's... Too many distros I've tried, too little I've really used
<Zac198969> So how do i find out the proper video driver to load after launching with nomodeset?
<terminhell> dont feel too bad theadmin , i dont even use ubuntu, but i help out here anyways, or try to
<theadmin> terminhell: Same here actually
<terminhell> Zac198969: until you get the one that works?
<zombifier> theadmin: Ubuntu Desktop iso only has the feature since about 10.10 or 11.04
<Ben64> i can't ping my laptop which is on 12.04 from my desktop which is on 10.04, does 12.04 have some sort of strange firewall or something
<theadmin> zombifier: What feature?
<zombifier> Upgrade from Desktop iso
<theadmin> zombifier: Oh, huh, I didn't know that was at all possible
<terminhell> Ben64: you probably need zerconf
<ikonia> Ben64: someone else was having this problem last night (my time)
<Zac198969> terminhell: Is there a list somewhere? I don't know my way around linux when it comes to desktop environments
<theadmin> Ben64: Nope, it shouldn't have one preconfigured... I mean, yes, ufw and iptables are installed but they're unconfigured (read: disabled) by default
<the_josh> terminhell: Well, xrandr tells me my current resolution
<ikonia> ManDay: did you find what QT depended on ?
<the_josh> terminhell: Which is 800x600
<Ben64> ikonia: you sure same problem? if i start pinging from laptop->desktop, then it starts magically working from desktop->laptop
<the_josh> Heh, my GFX card is Nvidia Geforce  520 GT
<terminhell> the_josh: does it list other resolutions?
<ManDay> ikonia: Not yet, I'm doing another install now, this time without "third party tools"
<terminhell> the_josh: also, have you rebooted after installing the driver?
<ikonia> ManDay: I'll check it myself, don't worry
<ManDay> ikonia: Anyway, what's the korrect cpkg / apt command to find out what depends?
<zombifier> apt-cache depends
<ikonia> ManDay: I'd just suggest doing a "remove" on QT and see what the warnings says
<Ben64> i can ping other IPs from my laptop without my desktop receiving a response from my laptop, but as soon as i start pinging the desktop, it works
<ikonia> the depends line won't be %100 solid as it won't show optional depends
<zombifier> nvm, that was the exact reverse of what you asked for
<ManDay> theadmin: Here is another corrrection: It seem to have created partitions for swap, but they were just ridiculous
<theadmin> ManDay: Uh, "ridiculous"?
<Ben64> all ports come up as filtered without initiating a connection from the laptop
<Gummitier> Darf man hier auch deutsch sprechen?
<terminhell> nope
<bazhang> Gummitier, #ubuntu-de
<fidel> !de > Gummitier
<ubottu> Gummitier, please see my private message
<the_josh> terminhell: Aye sir
<the_josh> I did reboot
<the_josh> terminhell: And it dosn't list other resolutions
<Gummitier> Ok. Thx
<ikonia> Ben64: do a sudo iptables -L
<Ben64> all blank
<ikonia> Ben64: someone else had this exact problem before I went to bed
<Ben64> ~24hrs ago?
<theadmin> Ben64: If what ikonia says is true, read stuff at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com and you may find the reply.
<terminhell> the_josh: does your card come up with lspci?
<ikonia> Ben64: less than that about 8 hours
<ikonia> actually about 12
<Yoshi2889> Reinstalling GRUB from the disc worked, thank you!
<terminhell> *kudos to Yoshi2889
<ikonia> Ben64: people where looking at firewalls, routing, name servers etc, it was so random in terms of help I couldn't be bothered getting involved and went to bed
<Yoshi2889> One last question: How can I set the "Default" keyring to automatically unlock? It's pretty annoying that I have to enter my password every time
<theadmin> Yoshi2889: Remove the default keyring's password, that's the only way
<terminhell> cant
<theadmin> Yoshi2889: Use "seahorse" to do so.
<Yoshi2889> Okay, is that a package available in the repos?
<theadmin> Yoshi2889: It's a program that should come preinstalled
<Yoshi2889> Oh okay, let me check in a moment
<theadmin> Yoshi2889: IIRC it appears as "Passwords & Encryption Keys" in the menus
<Yoshi2889> Yup found it
<theadmin> Or something along those lines
<the_josh> terminhell: Aye sir
<Yoshi2889> It allows me to change the password but doesn't allow me to unset it it seems
<wcchandler> this is weird...  I updated last night before going to bed.  shutdown my machine.  boot it up this morning and my desktop looks to have reverted back to what it looked like after a fresh install
<theadmin> Yoshi2889: Try setting it to an empty one?
<Yoshi2889> Oh wait it does nevermind
<Ben64> Jun 20 2012 15:42:45 <ThomasBomb>	From 192.168.1.109 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<the_josh> terminhell: If you are doubting that, it is properly connected or not, then I must tell you I have windows as second OS and I have it perfectly working in there
<Ben64> found it, i think
<Yoshi2889> Thanks, I set it, let me try logging back in for a moment to check if the dialog box is gone
<the_josh> terminhell: Any clue ?
<the_josh> :\
<terminhell> the_josh: not doubting the physical install, just seems that the driver isn't loading properly. You may have to blacklist another default vid driver?
<Yoshi2889> Yay it's gone :)
<Yoshi2889> Thanks!
<theadmin> !yay | Yoshi2889
<ubottu> Yoshi2889: Glad you made it! :-)
<ManDay> theadmin: It's a few hundred megs, and as I said, the rest is all one big partition for the FS
<ManDay> ikonia: Did you find out?
<ManDay> Don't you have a cmd for me, ikonia ?
<theadmin> ManDay: Oh... That's silly, my swap is normally at least 2G
<Yoshi2889> I truly LOVE Ubuntu
<zombifier> Swap is generally the same size as RAM
<ActionParsnip> Yoshi2889: try some other distros too :)
<Yoshi2889> I had loads of problems with Windows 7 on my laptop (BSODs about page files), installed Ubuntu and all my problems were gone
<theadmin> zombifier: Well, I think you'll admit that if you have an 8G RAM, having *that* much stop is not cool -- I mean, just how often is that much usually busy?
<Yoshi2889> ActionParsnip: I tried Linux Mint and Fedora, but both weren't as stable as Ubuntu is :)
<zombifier> lol
<theadmin> s/stop/swap/
<theadmin> >.<
<zombifier> theadmin: If there's a lot of RAM, then we wouldn't be using swap at all, unless we want to hibernate
<Yoshi2889> Ubuntu is the only one of three which actually hibernated when I told it to
<terminhell> Yoshi2889: may your nix adventure be a great one
<Yoshi2889> terminhell: Heh, thanks :P
<Yoshi2889> Already lovin' it
<terminhell> heh maybe one day you'll give arch a try :p
<zombifier> Also, if you have a lot of RAM, set the swapoff value to a very low level
<zombifier> or whatever it's called
<terminhell> but i dont recomend it without a few years of 'practice' with something like ubuntu and others first
<zombifier> oops, swappiness
<Yoshi2889> Oh, since you are talking about RAM, I have 8 GB installed and Ubuntu reports 7.6 GB, is that correct?
<ActionParsnip> Yoshi2889: mint isn'y a million miles away from Ubuntu, Fedora is a good choice, try Mandriva too or XPUD :D
<terminhell> Yoshi2889: a portion of ram is set aside, its normal
<Yoshi2889> terminhell: Oh, okay :)
<MrCoder> Word of the day... "modularizing"
<zombifier> Yoshi2889: That may have to do with the difference between GB and GiB
<Yoshi2889> ActionParsnip: I heard good stuff about Mandriva, never heard of XPUD though
<vampirnata> tbh i hate the new ubuntu desktop
<theadmin> Yoshi2889: xpud is the ChromeOS of Firefox, lol
<terminhell> blasphemer!
<Yoshi2889> vampirnata: You can install any desktop you like, from what I've tried (and seen lol)
<Yoshi2889> vampirnata: Maybe you like http://cinnamon.linuxmint.com/
<vampirnata> Yoshi2889: sure, but the default you get sucks
<terminhell> get kubunt....nvm
<vampirnata> kde is also meh
<Yoshi2889> vampirnata: I agree that it needs some time getting used to it, hah
<vampirnata> I like gnome 2
<vampirnata> mint mate is great
<terminhell> use awesome, or xmonad
<zombifier> There are a lot of choices: gnome-shell, gnome-panel, kde, xfce, lxde, openbox, enlightenment, twm
<zombifier> blablabla
<terminhell> real men dont use GUI's
<ActionParsnip> vampirnata: you don't have to use it...
<Yoshi2889> vampirnata: When you log in, you can click the Ubuntu logo and select "GNOME Classic" from the menu
<vampirnata> Yoshi2889: yreally?
<Yoshi2889> That boots you into GNOMe 2
<Yoshi2889> I'd say try it :)
<zombifier> vampirnata: Install gnome-panel for the classic desktop
<vampirnata> I didn't know that. Will do that then!
<peetaur> quote: I personally just encourage people to switch to KDE. This "users are idiots, and are confused by functionality" mentality of Gnome is a disease. If you think your users are idiots, only idiots will use it. I don't use Gnome, because in striving to be simple, it has long since reached the point where it simply doesn't do what I need it to do. Please, just tell people to use KDE. http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Linus_Torvalds
<terminhell> "gnome 2"
<ActionParsnip> terminhell: flash games in terminal is a bit tricky
<ironm> hello. Do I really need "ifenslave" for interface bonding (LinksAggregation) on ubuntu 12.04?
<ikonia> ManDay: just installing now
<zombifier> vampirnata: GNOME Classic, it's identical to GNOME 2
<tarzeau> peetaur: kde is the same horrible thing really
<vampirnata> Yoshi2889: what if you have autologin?
<terminhell> xfce is the new gnome 2
<ActionParsnip> vampirnata: or install xfce4, log off then log into the xfce session..
<Yoshi2889> vampirnata: Dunno about that, but I'm sure there will be some setting
 * Yoshi2889 googles around
<peetaur> I have tried each for years, and have come to the same conclusion as Linus.
<zombifier> vampirnata: You can choose the default session. Forgot where it is, but it should be obvious
<terminhell> i use gnome-shell, but i spend more time in terminals
<peetaur> They are both horrible, but you can work around most of it. But in gnome, it's all just missing, not 'needs configuring'.
<vampirnata> zombifier: wasn't obvious. i looked around last night
<vampirnata> but i may be blind
<terminhell> ActionParsnip: flash games are lame usually, so meh to them
<d1rkp1tt> Hi all... I am running ubuntu 11.4 and the network manager wont let me edit the wired connection.... its greyed out
<ActionParsnip> terminhell: depends on the user :)
<Yoshi2889> terminhell: I always install my apps from the terminal, unless it's something obvious like Skype lol
<d1rkp1tt> Also, my DNS settings keep resetting in resolv.conf...
<ActionParsnip> terminhell: do you use Guake?
<shahriyarguliyev> hi
<terminhell> d1rkp1tt: click the unlock button?
<ManDay> ikonia: Is there no command to check why a package is installed? Gentoo has "equery depends ..." for example
<d1rkp1tt> There is no unlock button
<zombifier> ManDay: apt-get policy packagename
<zombifier> oops, it's apt-cache
<terminhell> ActionParsnip: it varies, awesome sometimes, guake is ok
<terminhell> ActionParsnip: terminator is my homeboy
<Yoshi2889> I never had such awesome sound as I have now in Ubuntu lol
<shahriyarguliyev> I'm seeking for an experienced linux person to get some advice, who has 8 more years linux/unix/ubuntu whichever experience that may help me?
<vampirnata> Yoshi2889: logged out and then clicked the ubuntu logo. Setting is called Ubuntu 2D
<terminhell> ManDay: im sure theres a dpkg flag that will show it
<zombifier> MadMan: scrap that command, that's for checking if a package is installed
<ActionParsnip> shahriyarguliyev: just ask and the channel will reply
<vampirnata> Yoshi2889: thanks for the tip :)
<Yoshi2889> vampirnata: Really? I thought the GNOME Classic was GNOME 2
<ActionParsnip> vampirnata: again, you don't have to use unity
<theadmin> Yoshi2889: It's not, it's just the Fallback mode of Gnome 3
<ActionParsnip> Yoshi2889: gnome2 is not in the repos
<vampirnata> hmm actually that didn't do it
<ticho_> shahriyarguliyev, i can break any debian in less than an hour if that helps
<vampirnata> still running unity
<ActionParsnip> Yoshi2889: its gnome3, just using gnome-panel as the shell
<zombifier> ManDay: aptitude why packagename should show you nicely why a package is installed
<terminhell> gnome classic isnt gnome 2, its this weird hybrid of gtk3 without composition effects
<ikonia> ManDay: yes, but it won't be useful as it won't show optional dependency's if you hang on while I'm installing I'll tell you
<ActionParsnip> terminhell: you can use gnome-panel with effects
<Yoshi2889> vampirnata: That's what I expected
<shahriyarguliyev> ticho_: how many years have you been working on unix enviroment?
<bazhang> !ot | shahriyarguliyev ticho_
<ubottu> shahriyarguliyev ticho_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<vampirnata> i just don't like the stupid bar on the side and no "start" icon
<Yoshi2889> ActionParsnip: Oh, last time I checked it was GNOME 2, but that was in like 11.04 lol
<terminhell> ticho_: any nix system can be broken with a single command...
<bazhang> !notunity | vampirnata then dont use it
<ubottu> vampirnata then dont use it: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<theadmin> Yoshi2889: 11.04 did use Gnome 2 indeed
<shahriyarguliyev> bazhang: stop dazzling on me, I do not flood!
<ActionParsnip> Yoshi2889: in Oneiric and later, it is all gnome3, you can use gnome panel and it will look like Gnome2 but it is all made using GTK3
<vampirnata> ubottu: okay will check it out thanks :)
<ubottu> vampirnata: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> shahriyarguliyev, its offtopic here. take chat elsewhere
<Yoshi2889> lol @ ubotto
<vampirnata> :P
<theadmin> vampirnata: There's MATE-Desktop which is an exact GNOME 2 replica, you may enjoy using it if you're fan of the "classic" Ubuntu look (circa 10.04)
<ActionParsnip> shahriyarguliyev: how is experience related to your support question..?
<vampirnata> still nice to thank bots though
<shahriyarguliyev> bazhang: I will find someone helpful then leave. do not annoy
<vampirnata> theadmin: yah i have mint mate on one of my laptops
<ActionParsnip> shahriyarguliyev: just ask, if someone can reply they probably will.
<Yoshi2889> vampirnata: You told us that you like MATE, Cinnamon is basically MATE with a touch
<vampirnata> but i installed ubuntu for my wife
<Yoshi2889> Well not a simple touch
<zombifier> MATE is unstable though. I prefer GNOME classic
<terminhell> fall back mode
<ticho_> terminhell, i always seem to find the right one, sorry for offtopic
<terminhell> ticho_:  ;)
<shahriyarguliyev> ActionParsnip: I am thinking about leaving Windows properly and turning to linux distro. So I need someone informative about linux in my certain questions in private i'll ask
<zombifier> bye
<Yoshi2889> lol
<d1rkp1tt> shahriyarguliyev, just ask your questions
<hateball> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ikonia> shahriyarguliyev: this channel is for ubuntu support discussion, any issues/question about ubuntu we can answer in the channel for you
<shahriyarguliyev> My question is not ubuntu related. bazhang may ban me out of here
<ticho_> shahriyarguliyev, better do it here if admins will allow, otherwise you may get bad support in pm
<Yoshi2889> Oh by the way, is there some way I can add the fade-out closing effect to opening in reverse?
<ikonia> shahriyarguliyev: then don't ask it in here, find the correct channel eg: #gentoo for gentoo questions etc
<theadmin> Yoshi2889: Cinnamon = GNOME Shell with a classic look, MATE = Gnome 2. Not similar at all.
<ActionParsnip> shahriyarguliyev: just ask and the channel will reply
<shahriyarguliyev> lol I don't want to flood. If someone has 8 more year linux experience, tell me
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: they won't - it's not an ubuntu question as he's said
<d1rkp1tt> shahriyarguliyev, Your flooding now, just ask yur questions
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: could give him a single chance, to see what is asked, then move?
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: he's said it's not an ubuntu question, so take it to the correct channel
<terminhell> i do shahriyarguliyev
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: makes sense
<ActionParsnip> shahriyarguliyev: if its ubuntu based, ask here. Generic Linux questions will be fielded in #linux
<Yoshi2889> Is it possible to add the fading out effect in reverse when opening windows?
<terminhell> shahriyarguliyev: pm me your question
<shahriyarguliyev> terminhell: Can I ask you certain questions in pm? I'm Mac OS admin, just seeking for best linux like mac os kernel..so i need some advice,..can u ?
<ActionParsnip> Yoshi2889: check in the animations setting in ccsm
<terminhell> shahriyarguliyev: ill try
<r00t__> huhu
<Yoshi2889> ActionParsnip: Okay
<ActionParsnip> shahriyarguliyev: the mac kernel is different to linux
<d1rkp1tt> So my Network Connection cant be edited... can anyone help?
<terminhell> FreeBSD, since osX is bsd based shahriyarguliyev
<Yoshi2889> ActionParsnip: I don't really get what I have to change now, I'm in the Effects menu, the opening and closing look almost identical
<d1rkp1tt> Ubuntu forum doesnt work with Ubuntu chrome..
<d1rkp1tt> Stink
<terminhell> firefox is better these days, imho
<leckey> d1rkp1tt: works fine for me
<ironm> does anyone of you run interface bonding on ubuntu 12.04?
<ikonia> ironm: on other ubuntu version yes, not 12.04 specicically
<d1rkp1tt> leckey, you can post?
<Yoshi2889> ActionParsnip: Nevermind, I got it, thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> Yoshi2889: or you could ask in #compiz   it's not something I know a lot about as I don't use it
<ironm> ikonia, may I ask if you had to install "ifenslave"?
<ikonia> ironm: no, I didn't
<d1rkp1tt> The forums are terrible... they keep logging me out in either browser
<d1rkp1tt> Its enough to make getting support really difficult
<ironm> ikonia, than it looks that I am missing something. I can see the bond0 interface (with IP-address) but can't ping the default gateway (only one cable in the switch for the test)
<d1rkp1tt> I been using Ubuntu since 8.04 and I really feel like abandoning it now
<ActionParsnip> d1rkp1tt: have you made a new user to test if your settings are bad?
<busfahrer> Excuse me, in 12.04, is there something I can do with my mouse that does the same as hitting Super+W? (preview/expose all windows)
<ironm> ikonia, may I ask how your config looks like? (/etc/networking/interfaces and /etc/modules or /etc/modeprobe.d/bonding.conf)
<ActionParsnip> busfahrer: you can assign hot-corners in compiz
<d1rkp1tt> Fix my user in the forum before I can fix this problem with my OS? lol
<njallam> Hi
<busfahrer> ActionParsnip: Do I need extra software for that?
<njallam> Trying my luck in the dev comp
<ActionParsnip> d1rkp1tt: its just to test, why is that funny?
<ikonia> ironm: I do'nt have one to hand here sadly as I'm not on a network with ubuntu machines on
<ActionParsnip> busfahrer: its part of the compiz install..
<riktking> hi im tryingt oget alien arena setup on my server but cant seem to find a simple walkthru can anyone help me?
<leckey> on second thought d1rkp1tt, I can't log in :P
<d1rkp1tt> ActionParsnip, Just funny because I feel like I am jumping through hoops to configure an IP address
<ironm> ikonia, thanks a lot for your answer anyway :)
<ActionParsnip> d1rkp1tt: are you wanting to use static IP?
<jpds> ActionParsnip: He's confusing forum user vs. system user.
<ikonia> ironm: I do know I have had this discussion about ifenslave before with someone else and my config never used it and he couldn't get it to work
<jpds> d1rkp1tt: Create a new user account on your system and see if you can create a network connection there.
<d1rkp1tt> Yes, but /etc/networking/interfaces has no affect, and I am locked out of edit network connections. MY DNS also keeps getting over written
<ActionParsnip> d1rkp1tt: should do, are you configuring it right?
<ikonia> d1rkp1tt: you should not be using /etc/networking/interfaces if you are using network manager
<terminhell> d1rkp1tt: is your user in the network group?
<d1rkp1tt> ikonia, I cant use network manager
<ironm> ikonia, I have used interface bonding on debian sid without ifenslave and it worked .. howerver the same config doesn't work on ubuntu 12.04
<d1rkp1tt> Checking
<ikonia> ironm: as I recall it was slightly different than debian setup, but it still worked without ifenslave
<terminhell> d1rkp1tt: specifically the network & networkmanager groups
<d1rkp1tt> I dont have a network group
<ActionParsnip> d1rkp1tt: if you can pastebin the interfaces file, we can advise.
<terminhell> there ya go...
<d1rkp1tt> or networkmanager group
<ironm> thank you ikonia  .. I have to play more with the setting around
<jpds> terminhell: No such thing.
<terminhell> d1rkp1tt: you'll need to add your user to those 2 groups
<jpds> terminhell: Hi, there are no such groups.
<terminhell> jpds: what?
<ActionParsnip> terminhell: my groups are: $USER adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare    and I can usenetwork manager just fine...
<c3sso> does anybody know how to atomatically add a new user to a group, when creation that user?
<d1rkp1tt> I dont think those groups exist
<ironm> ikonia, can you remember if you have modified only interfaces or also other files like /etc/modules or /etc/modprobe.d/bonding.conf ?
<ikonia> ironm: I had to play with bonding.conf, I do remember that
<terminhell> they exists, i guess ubuntu handles things differently
<ikonia> ironm: that set the bonding mode etc
<ikonia> terminhell: they do'nt exist in ubuntu
<ironm> ikonia, yes
<ActionParsnip> c3sso: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-linux-add-user-to-group/
<terminhell> ikonia: weird, i wonder how it handles things then
<ikonia> terminhell: what things ?
<ActionParsnip> terminhell: then how can I use net manager ok without being in the groups you mentioned?
<terminhell> i dont know, thats my point now
<d1rkp1tt> http://pastebin.com/6RSDZ3UY
<d1rkp1tt> interfaces
<terminhell> i guess im just not used to the hand holding of other distros, but i digress, lets see if we can figure this out
<jpds> d1rkp1tt: No 'auto eth0' ?
<ikonia> terminhell: what are you talking about, you're just making up random permissions and groups rather than antthing that's actually relevent to ubuntu or other modern distros
<c3sso> ActionParsnip: shure, but what I want is that when I create a new user (on commandline or through gnome gui),  that it gets added to a group automatically
<ActionParsnip> d1rkp1tt: you forgot to add:  auto eth0
<alo21> hi all
<nuketro0p3r> hello
<ActionParsnip> d1rkp1tt: echo "auto eth0" | sudo tee -a /etc/network/interfaces > /dev/null
<alo21> I have a problem with python library
<terminhell> c3sso: man useradd
<c3sso> will try
<ActionParsnip> c3sso: i believe it's:   sudo useradd -G admin newusername     for example
<ActionParsnip> c3sso: but check with the man page
<alo21> I installed a library, but python can not find it
<terminhell> alo21: check your environment paths
<kushal_kumaran> alo21: how did you install the library, and what error do you get?
<ManDay> ikonia: Found something?
<c3sso> doing it manually is no problem, but getting a new user added to a group seems to be altered in some config file
<c3sso> autiomatically
<terminhell> -,^
<ikonia> ManDay: install just finished and it's rebooting post install
<ikonia> ManDay: bit slow as it's on a vm
<ManDay> On an unrelated problem: How can I get thE ATI driver to work? I've used "jokey" additional driver sources to select FGLRX - but after a reboot it's still not used?!
<ManDay> On a note, I can very much understand how any user new to Ubuntu gets frustrated to no end if this happens to him/her...
<alo21> terminhell: how?
<alo21> kushal_kumaran: I installed it via synaptic and I did not get any error
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: its a new OS, it's natural. I found the same with Windows7
<ManDay> ActionParsnip: A new OS? What?
<ManDay> What are you talking about?
<d1rkp1tt> jpds, That worked... thanks
<terminhell> alo21: with that package specifically, not sure
<kushal_kumaran> alo21: so it's a debian package? which one? might you be installing a python2 module and attempting to use it with python3 (or your custom python build)?
<ManDay> I had to manually edit my xorg.conf now, ActionParsnip - I don't think this can be put onto any normal user - it basically defies the whole point of "jockey"
<ManDay> rebooting
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: new users to Ubuntu will get frustrated, it's normal
<alo21> kushal_kumaran: I downloaded the source from the website
<ManDay> ActionParsnip: Yes, by stuff like that
<ManDay> Ubuntu had "Additional Drivers" for years
<ikonia> ManDay: a lot of it is for unity 2d
<alo21> kushal_kumaran: I run ./configure then make and then make install
<ManDay> It's hard to believe it's STILL not working with famous drivers such as fglrx
<alo21> kushal_kumaran: sorry
<ikonia> ManDay: there appears to be some app menu stuff that also depends on QT
<alo21> kushal_kumaran: I make a mistake
<ManDay> ikonia: ok, brb
<d1rkp1tt> yall like unity?
<ikonia> ManDay: the ATI components are well known to be hit and miss
<alo21> kushal_kumaran: I do not know if is a debian package I installed that module via synaptic... so I suppose yes
<kushal_kumaran> alo21: a bit confused: did you build python by hand using configure and make?  If so, python libraries installed using debian packages will not be found by that python.
<ActionParsnip> mandel: works great with nvidia, never had a single issue since gutsy
<ManDay> I added a "Device" section with driver "fglrx" - now Ubuntu freezes in the purple splash screen on boot...
<ManDay> Any idea why?
<ActionParsnip> mandel: did you follow the proprietary driver guide>?
<mandel> ActionParsnip, wrong autocomplete ;) I guess you ment ManDay
<alo21> kushal_kumaran: yes. To install python 2.7, I did it by hand
<ActionParsnip> mandel: gah
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: works great with nvidia, never had a single issue since gutsy
<ActionParsnip> mandel: cheers ;)
<mandel> ActionParsnip, no problem, happens to me lots
<kushal_kumaran> alo21: then you need to install python libraries using python's mechanisms (such as running pip install <library>), rather than debian packages.
<Yoshi2889> Hey again guys, had to get rid of Pidgin as it was acting horribly
<Yoshi2889> Anyway, yet another question (lol)
<kushal_kumaran> alo21: make sure to use your custom python when installing libraries, so you don't step on debian-owned files (virtualenv is extremely useful in such cases: http://pypi.python.org/pypi/virtualenv)
<ManDay> ikonia: Can unity 2d be disabled?
<ikonia> ManDay: it's not in use by default
<ikonia> ManDay: it's a fall back
<ManDay> ikonia: but it's installed anyway
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: just use a different shell, or DE
<ikonia> yes, it's a fall back
<ActionParsnip> Unity2D is awesome, all the goodness of Unity without Compiz screwing stuff up
<ManDay> bbl
<Yoshi2889> Ugh Empathy crashed
<Yoshi2889> Anyway
<Yoshi2889> Whenever I try to log out, my laptop hangs and I need to restart it
<alo21> kushal_kumaran: maybe I should install python debian package
<Yoshi2889> What may be causing this?
<terminhell> dbus comes to mind
<Yoshi2889> terminhell: To whom are you talking?
<terminhell> you, sorry Yoshi2889
<Yoshi2889> Oh
<Yoshi2889> Heh
<Yoshi2889> What may be wrong with dbus?
<alo21> kushal_kumaran: how can I remove python 2.7 if I installed it by hand?
<kushal_kumaran> alo21: debian stable has python2.6, testing has python2.7
<terminhell> depending on the DE your using, it may be required by certain functions of that DE
<ActionParsnip> Yoshi2889: if you press CTRL+ALT+F1   and run:  ps -U $USER -u $USER u
<ActionParsnip> Yoshi2889: what is still running?
<alo21> kushal_kumaran: does not matter
<Yoshi2889> Spotify, Empathy and probably Firefox
<Yoshi2889> @ActionParsnip
<nuketro0p3r> What is the default permission for the /home/ folder ?
<nuketro0p3r> I think I screwed it up accidentally
<kushal_kumaran> alo21: might not be a straightforward way, you might have to go snooping around in /usr/local for files installed by make install
<ActionParsnip> Yoshi2889: ok, run:  killall -u $USER      and you should be able to log back in
<terminhell> nuketro0p3r: 755?
<ActionParsnip> Yoshi2889: if you relogin and run those apps, then close them and log off. Is it ok?
<nuketro0p3r> Is it 755?
<alo21> kushal_kumaran: ok... thanks a lot
<nuketro0p3r> @terminhell: should I execute chmod -755 /home/ ?
<terminhell> nuketro0p3r: justa sec
<The_Intel> Well, without doing sudo can I do apt-get ?
<The_Intel> I am admin, but say I don't want to do sudo
<Yoshi2889> Okay that got me to a black screen with which I couldn't do anything
<Yoshi2889> Well log in and type
<nuketro0p3r> The_Intel: I don't think you can
<The_Intel> nuketro0p3r, Once I have accessed a remote computer with ssh in which I did apt-get
<The_Intel> I was not even admin
<The_Intel> I wondered how
<terminhell> nuketro0p3r: are you talking about /home or /home/user?
<The_Intel> Well, That program was installed only for me
<nuketro0p3r> terminhell: /home
<The_Intel> nevermind, How do I install a certain specific software just for me ?
<nuketro0p3r> The_Intel: Install it in your home directory :D
<The_Intel> Oh.
<nuketro0p3r> and set persmissions
<Yoshi2889> Could you please repeat the command you gave me? (sorry I don't have the contact list anymore here....)
<nuketro0p3r> so that noone except you can access that folder
<terminhell> nuketro0p3r: 700
<nuketro0p3r> terminhell: Okay ty :)
<terminhell> nuketro0p3r: /home/user would be 755
<nuketro0p3r> terminhell: I changed it to 750 :D
<nuketro0p3r> terminhell: home/user
<terminhell> nuketro0p3r: if thats what you want haha
<nuketro0p3r> terminhell: will adjust /home now. Thanks for the help
<Raji> Hello Everyone Please tell me a web development tool like dreamweaver in windows for ubuntu
<terminhell> blowfish?
<ActionParsnip> Raji: bluefish is one example
<terminhell> ^^
<ActionParsnip> !info bluefish
<ubottu> bluefish (source: bluefish): advanced Gtk+ HTML editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.2-1 (precise), package size 252 kB, installed size 659 kB
<yeats> Raji: there's not a one-to-one replacement for Dreamweaver - Bluefish is good
<Yoshi2889> ActionParsnip: Can you please resend me the command you gave me? I got stuck in the black screen and couldn't paste it there lol
<nuketro0p3r> Raji: Have you tried Dreamweaver with Wine?
<ActionParsnip> Yoshi2889: killall -u $USER
<Raji> ActionParsnip: In blue fish we have to write each and every code & for desiging also i have to write code
<ActionParsnip> Raji: or http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/bluegriffon-new-wysiwyg-editor-which.html
<Yoshi2889> ActionParsnip: Yeah I can't do any commands when stuck there, it gets rid of Unity and leaves me with a window without borders there
<Raji> nuketro0p3r: yes but no use
<ActionParsnip> Raji: or http://drupal.org/project/ckeditor
<ActionParsnip> Yoshi2889: in CTRL+ALT+F1 you can type the command
<Yoshi2889> ActionParsnip: Okay
<ActionParsnip> !info nvu | Raji
<ubottu> Raji: Package nvu does not exist in precise
<ActionParsnip> hmm
 * Yoshi2889 makes note
<c3sso> ActionParsnip: in /etc/adduser.conf I found what I searched for
<ActionParsnip> c3sso: nice, thanks for the share :)
<yeats> ActionParsnip: I understood that nvu was abandoned a while back (I may be wrong)
<MonkeyDust> yeats  it's now called Kompozer, I use it
<yeats> MonkeyDust: ah
<Yoshi2889> Thanks ActionParsnip :)
<ActionParsnip> Raji: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/wysiwyg-html-editor-for-linux-49257/
<Yoshi2889> For web editing I usually use Komodo Edit
<Yoshi2889> Which reminds me that I need to install it
<bipul> Yoshi2889:  Use Vim or Gedit if you are Beginners Like me
<Yoshi2889> bipul: I tried Gedit but didn't work for me. I usually write big scripts and having to press TAB every time doesn't help with that
<Yoshi2889> Thanks for the tip though
<Yoshi2889> :)
<bipul> Yoshi2889:  what kind of Script ?
<Yoshi2889> PHP scripts are my favorite lol
<bipul> Yoshi2889:  you welcome
<terminhell> nano or vi :p
<Yoshi2889> Nano rocks lol
<morsnowski> how about geany?
<terminhell> geany isnt bad
<terminhell> its not great...but not bad
<Yoshi2889> I prefer Komodo Edit over it lol
<auronandace> Yoshi2889: or small pebbles :)
<terminhell> eclipse with all of its plugins?
<OODavo> Ubuntu 12.04 is failing to resume from suspend on my netbook. The actual suspending part works fine, but when I try to resume, the power LED comes on, but nothing whatsoever is produced onscreen. I've tried hitting Ctrl-Alt-F1 to switch to a TTY, and it has no effect. In fact, not even the magic SysRq key has any effect. Currently, I'm on the stable-release 3.4 kernel for Precise, but I had the same issue with the…
<OODavo> …mainstream 3.2 kernel. Thoughts?
<terminhell> get yourself a better map. Honestly its hard to say
<hichamat> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=1M ::: does this command take 100sec for a 100M disk ?
<terminhell> ive rencountered this issue since having the 3.4.3-1 kernel
<bipul> hichamat:  Generally it taked few Second
<ActionParsnip> OODavo: what netbook?
<ActionParsnip> OODavo: 3.4 kernel isn't supported in Precise
<OODavo> A Lenovo. S10e, if I recall correctly.
<OODavo> This one: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.4-precise/
<hichamat> bipul Im using it for 4gb usb flash drive : (6 min and still), it's normal ?
<ActionParsnip> OODavo: its not supported here
<OODavo> Right. The same problem exists under the current 3.2 kernel, however?
<Mandalord> OODavo: do you have swap partition, since i saw many people cannot suspend without swap
<ActionParsnip> OODavo: what netbook?
<ActionParsnip> OODavo: is your swap partition encrypted?
<OODavo> There's no swap partition, since it's a Wubi install, but suspend was working up until a recent update (I'm not certain which, unfortunately).
<MonkeyDust> wubi :(
<cvr> they should just get rid of wubi
<OODavo> That would be rather inconvenient, since I can't perform a non-Wubi install on the system.
<mithran> i cant configure  a network printer installed in widows plat form
<mithran> showing the status "Processing - Unable to connect to CIFS host after (tried 3 times)"
<Mandalord> OODavo: well just my thought: you should uninstall ubuntu and do some fresh install, since wubi cause a lot of bugs and troubles
<OODavo> Mandalord: Perhaps I do need to. That's really annoying, though. :P
<cdavis> Everytime I start Firefox from a previous graceful system shutdown it thinks that it has crashed
<Mandalord> OODavo: wish you luck:D
<Mandalord> cdavis: how about remove firefox and reinstall
<mynameisthom> hello, i need to know about setting nomodeset in boot options
<mithran> i want to configure a network based windows printer?
<mithran> showing the status "Processing - Unable to connect to CIFS host after (tried 3 times)"
<compdoc> mynameisthom, it can help with the video sometimes. what problem are you having?
<The_Intel> I have, traditional 1 green panel , 1 red and 1 blue panel on my Realtek soundcard
<mithran> can you  help me
<mithran> showing the status "Processing - Unable to connect to CIFS host after (tried 3 times)"
<The_Intel> I can get output from green panal
<The_Intel> I also can input from red input panal
<mithran> it showing the status "Processing - Unable to connect to CIFS host after (tried 3 times)"
<The_Intel> Although, I cannot get output from blue panel
<mithran> anybody knows about it
<mithran> anybody knows about it?
<The_Intel> which I do in Windows, since I have realtek hd audio manager
<The_Intel> Can someone kindly tell me what I can do.
<mynameisthom> compdoc: nothing, someone help me out of my prob, and suggested to add nomodeset to bootoption. And when I confirmed what 'nomodeset' is for, he was not answered..
<The_Intel> I suppose, I need to configure digital sound for that
<The_Intel> But I do not see any such option :\
<mithran> i am using a network printer
<mithran> can you  help me
<compdoc> mynameisthom, people use it when they have a problem booting like cannot see the video
<yeats> mithran: you've installed samba?
<mithran> it ya
<mithran> yeats:  yas
<compdoc> mynameisthom, otherwise, its of no use
<yeats> mithran: and you used the "add printer" feature to find it on the network, select a driver, etc?
<mynameisthom> compdoc: yeah,, it was because of my video prob. http://i.imgur.com/oczVU.png What if I enable compiz when 'nomodeset' is set?
<mernilio> Greetings fellow linux users, developers and kernelguys! ;-)
<compdoc> mynameisthom, try it
<mernilio> translators and girlfriends!
<mithran> yeats:  i tried that way but showing the result in  "Processing - Unable to connect to CIFS host after (tried 3 times)"
<mernilio> thats one of the things we miss in the linux world. Girlfriends!
<mithran> yeats:  wat Shall i Do?
<The_Intel> Help me too, please :)
<OODavo> Right, I find that suspending also doesn't work under 3.2 /and/ 3.0. It used to. I do not know what's going wrong. :|
<Dawn262> lol
<mernilio> Did you knew Linus wife is a third times karate world champion! Thats pretty impressing!
<yeats> !ot | mernilio
<ubottu> mernilio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lmg_> I accidentally deleted /bin/bash while attempting to point /bin/sh to it and not /bin/dash. How can I fix that? sudo aptitude reinstall bash won't work
<mernilio> For me at least. Im pretty easy impressed of just about everything.. ;-)
<zzippy> hi all
<mernilio> zzippy: hello my new friend!
<geirha> lmg_: make sure /bin/sh is pointing to a shell
<lmg_> It is.
<lmg_> It is pointing to dash
<MonkeyDust> mernilio  type /join #ubuntu-offtopic, it's more what you want
<geirha> lmg_: Hm. What error is aptitude giving you then?
<lmg_> To make things clear, I'm still on the system, using bash. I think that's why it fails.
<lmg_> Let me paste it
<mernilio> MonkeyDust: thanks! I think you are right! :-)
<yeats> mithran: I would look in /var/log/samba/ for more detailed error messages.  If that doesn't help, you might ask in #samba
<geirha> lmg_: I suggest you change your login shell to dash (or some other shell you may have installed) until you've reinstalled bash.
<mithran> yeats:  ok  thanks
<lmg_> How can I make sure it is the case?
<lmg_> Will it default to /bin/sh if /bin/bash doesn't exist?
<geirha> lmg_: On a side note, there's nothing to gain from using bash as sh
<geirha> lmg_: run chsh
<lmg_> I need it to be able to run a thing called buildroot.
<bipul> when i am trying to make a new user from the command useradd u1 then my default i am getting /bin/sh shell through which i am unable to login with account u1 in graphical mode
<The_Intel> Well, does anybody knows how to get realtek hd manager for ubuntu ?
<The_Intel> Or, how to get output from blue panel
<geirha> lmg_: Then buildroot is broken and should be fixed instead of hacking around it like that.
<zzippy> ..can someone have look at a manually edited xorg.conf for nvidia? X doesn't start, I cannot see the mistake I made..
<geirha> bipul: Don't use useradd, use adduser instead
<lmg_> geirha, Okay, i'll have a problem there: aptitude doesn't want to install anything else, since installing bash failed. It now talks about a lock file. I tried removing it, but I think I just made things worse.
<lmg_> :D
<lmg_> And csh isn't installed.
<lmg_> chsh
<lmg_> wait
<lmg_> I was typing csh
<lmg_> -_-
<FloodBot1> lmg_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lmg_> Well, I'll try to reboot. I'll let you know how it goes.
<mynameisthom> compdoc: it was a 'wow' :D *crashed* Revert back :)
<bipul> what is the diffrence between useradd, and adduser ?
<compdoc> mynameisthom, you added nomodeset and then updated grub?
<Mandalord> man useradd and man adduser
<bipul> in rhel when i am trying to use useradd my default it alocate /bin/bash shell but in ubuntu /bin/sh
<jpds> bipul: adduser is a wrapper for useradd.
<jpds> bipul: Yes.
<jpds> bipul: And /bin/sh -> dash
<compdoc> mynameisthom, after it boots, can you see the video properly?
<bipul> jpds: /bin/sh can you tell me the characteristic of /bin/sh shell
<geirha> bipul: adduser adds the right set of groups and sets your login shell for you etc
<jpds> bipul: It's a pointer to /bin/dash
<Havelin> Anyone know why all the menu's to my apps I run have vanished? Like "file" "edit" "view" and of the sort
<geirha> bipul: based on the configuration in /etc/adduser.conf
<bipul> jpds:  ok thank's
<metulburr> i acc did the command sudo chmod 700 /    is there a way to reclaim root privelges?
<jpds> bipul: http://wiki.debian.org/Shell
<mynameisthom> compdoc: yep.. with metacity. And everything is just fine r8 now, but compiz :D When I enable compiz, it was crashed. The monitor is flicking. So, I just revert to metacity..
<lmg_> Okay, so it doesn't want to reinstall bash. Let me paste the output somewhere
<lmg_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1052490/
<lmg_> Here you go.
<lmg_> Apparently it's missing some preremoval script that I never deleted
<geirha> lmg_: Do those scripts exist, e.g. ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/info/bash.rerm
<geirha> lmg_: err, lost a p there
<lmg_> Yep it does.
<geirha> lmg_: Ah, I see it on this ubuntu system here. It's a bash script, but since /bin/bash doesn't exist ...
<lmg_> Do you think replacing #!/bin/bash by #!/bin/sh would work?
<lmg_> Or are specific features of bash used?
<geirha> lmg_: The code is compatible with sh, so yes, that might work.
<lmg_> Let me try that.
<lmg_> Oh god dash is annoying to use
<bipul> lmg_:  can i see the Log
<geirha> lmg_: It's designed to be lightweight, no tab-completion or other unnecessary stuff :)
<Mandalord> lmg_: shell sh and shell bash are all the same, just a tradition from UNIX
<morsnowski> lmg_, you could install bash from source
<geirha> Mandalord: No they're not
<jrib> Mandalord: sh is dash on ubuntu by default
<lmg_> I think it worked.
<lmg_> Mandalord, that's not true.
<lmg_> geirha, I know that by that's when you realize how even lacking history is painful
<Mandalord> huh? I think /bin/sh point to /bin/bash
<geirha> lmg_: You'll probably want to chsh back to /bin/bash then :)
<jrib> Mandalord: not by default...
<jpds> Mandalord: Do: ls -l /bin/sh
<lmg_> Mandalord, read the log of the chan if you want, you'll understand why I'm having this problem, and how /bin/sh doesn't always point to bash :D
<geirha> Mandalord: Even when /bin/sh points to bash, it behaves differently
<lmg_> geirha, yep. I'll do that and reboot, thanks for the help !
<sacarlson> Mandalord: I guess I changed my defaults lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2012-05-02 14:53 /bin/sh -> bash
<bipul> sacarlson:  4 indicated links of file
<bipul> ?
<geirha> bipul: No, that's the size of the symlink. b + a + s + h = 4
<bipul> geirha:  thanks you have any link so that i can get more on this topic
<lmg_> Okay, it worked :)
<geirha> bipul: the output of ls is explained in ls's documentation.  info coreutils ls
<geirha> bipul: http://www.gnu.org/software/coreutils/manual/html_node/ls-invocation.html
<bipul> geirha:  thank's
<Mandalord> ah so bash and dash are not the same, sr for bothering...
<bipul> geirha:  but this pice of information i can get in man page also
<jrib> bipul: sadly, no
<bipul> jrib:  ?
<jrib> bipul: compare for yourself :)
<geirha> bipul: the man-page explains it in less detail
<bipul> ok
<bipul> if you good link's regading file permission in Linux
<jrib> !permission | bipul
<ubottu> bipul: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<geirha> bipul: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/Permissions
<busfahrer> Hi. I'm on 12.04. I've used CompizConfig to set it so when I touch the bottom right corner, compiz exposes all windows in a preview, so I can pick one of them. This works, but when I logout and login again, it doesn't work anymore. The setting is still there, but I have to delete it and re-create it for it to work again. Anybody got an idea how to fix this?
<arash_> hello
<arash_> :)
<Mandalord> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lokai> Why doesn't my nvidia card work on latest ubuntu 12.04? I've installed nvidia-current (It is a recent card), but running nvidia-settings after reboot tells me to run nvidia-xconf, which in turn breaks my xorg (after reboot)
<wookienz_> in bash how do i read a singl character out of a file?
<compdoc> apparently, nvidia does provide decent drivers
<lokai> I've got an on-chip gpu and a discrete cpu, could that have something to do with it?
<compdoc> *does not
<wookienz_> or just first line...it will only contain one number
<lokai> yeah they do.
<lokai> they are just closed
<lokai> never had a problem with their drivers before.
<compdoc> you dont read the news, I guess
<cdavis> wookienz_: head -n 1 filename
<dontknow> lokai, did you install it manually, or used ubuntu's automated driver installation?
<lokai> dontknow, tried both with the same results.
<wookienz_> cdavis, thanks. can i call that inside  bash script like that and assign to variable? ie $BLAH = head -n 1 filename
<lokai> well, I should clarify: I tried with apt, and I tried running the latest linux drivers on nvidia.com
<lokai> and according to nivida.com, my card is supported on x86 linux...though doesnt have info about the kernel version, but I guess this shouldn't matter
<ikonia> lokai: it matters a lot
<lokai> from what I understood nvidia drivers are somehow "semi-compiled" based on the kernel it detects -- its not just pure binary (except from the apt repos, of course)
<lokai> but anyways the 12.04 apt repos would have the right package, and this doesnt work -- what gives?
<cdavis> wookienz_: $BLAH = "$(head -n 1 filename)" I believe will work
<jrib> cdavis: no spaces around =
<jrib> cdavis: also no $
<dontknow> lokai, did you use "additional driver" software?
<ikonia> lokai: it hooks into the kernel so build an interface to the kernel, that's why the kernel version is important
<jrib> cdavis: $BLAH should be BLAH
<lokai> dontknow, don't know what you are referring to...I ran apt-get install nvidia-current
<wookienz_> jrib, thanks.
<lokai> modprobe -l nvidia returns kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko
<dontknow> lokai, i am saying, if you use "additional driver" software, it configures automatically
<lokai> I don't know what "additional driver" software is
<DanielRM> dontknow: I believe Additional Drivers is just a wrap-around for apt-get install nvidia-current anyway.
<DanielRM> dontknow: installing from APT would usually run the kernel module compilation as part of the dpkg config stage.
<uuser> anyone for the consolekit active=false problem? thank you
<lokai> right, so could it be that the on-chip GPU and discrete GPU conflict?
<DanielRM> lokai: possibly, although it would depend on the cards.
<DanielRM> It's not an Optimus configuration is it?
<dontknow> DanielRM, i see, ok
<lokai> DanielRM, yeah
<lokai> it is
<DanielRM> That's why then. Nvidia don't support Optimus on Linux IIRC.
<lokai> Don't need it to, I just want to be able to use the damn card
<lokai> don't care about dynamic load balancing
<DanielRM> There are some workarounds. I'll just have a look for you.
<wookienz_> jrib, how do i escape this correctly? echo "SCGIMount /RPC4 127.0.0.1:$RPCPORT" >> /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<lokai> Having the nvidia card always-on is perfectly fine for me
<lokai> and is actually preferable
<dontknow> lokai, linus torvalds gave finger for nvidia
<DanielRM> lokai: it reduces battery life drastically, but I'm looking for you anyway. :)
<jrib> wookienz_: what do you want to escape?
<wookienz_> will $RPCPORT be ok in there?
<jrib> wookienz_: do you want it to stay as "$RPCPORT" or do you want its value inserted?
<DanielRM> lokai: can you get X up at all?
<asad2005> when i start conky the files in my desktop becomes hidden until i hover the mouse over them, would this be solvable from conky config?
<lokai> DanielRM, Yes
<lokai> If I remove the xorg.conf that nvidia-xconf creates, that is
<gluon> anyone experiencing higher than usual cpu loads while idling on ubuntu 12.04 lts 64bit?
<gluon> no particular userland process or system task showing up unusually high in top
<lokai> hm, according to my googling it seems either I change the BIOS to only use the discrete GPU or go with some bumblee project drivers...
<dontknow> gluon, use "top" command and see what consumes cpu
<compdoc> gluon, no, but sometimes a program can do bad things. Ive built many Ubuntu 12.04 systems and its not a normal thing
<gluon> dontknow: nothing does
<gluon> even compiz isn't that high
<gluon> i'm getting 0.30 cpu load in absolute idle though
<vampirnata> so what's the problem...
<vampirnata> that's 3%
<gluon> unexplained 3%, it was close to 0 in 11.10 32bit
<vampirnata> top should show you which processed take up that 3%
<vampirnata> processes*
<ticho_> gluon, how do you measure?
<geekbri> how many processors do you have?  I wouldn't really consider 0.3 cpu load anything to worry about it.  Like vampirnata said, run top and see what is using the load...
<lokai> vampirnata, isn't 0.30 cpu load 3% only if he has 10 cores...?
<vampirnata> no
<dontknow> does anyone know which location gnome-do index files?
<geekbri> on a 1 processor system a cpu load of 1 would mean the processor is being fully used.
<lokai> yes
<vampirnata> i have a dual core and it says 4.0. at the moment top reports 40% cpu from samba
<lokai> i always divided load by the cpus to gauge CPU usage...
<vampirnata> you don't need to
<geekbri> yes
<geekbri> a cpu load of 2 on a 1cpu system would mean that there is enough work for 2 cpus.
<lokai> yes
<DanielRM> lokai: yep, Bumblebee or BIOS setting seems to be the way to go.
<busfahrer> Hi, I'm on 12.04. I've used CompizConfig to set it so when I touch the bottom right corner, compiz exposes all windows in a preview, so I can pick one of them. This works, but when I logout and login again, it doesn't work anymore. The setting is still there, but I have to delete it and re-create it for it to work again. Anybody got an idea how to fix this?
<ticho_> i have %Cpu(s):  0,2 us,  0,2 sy,  0,0 ni, 99,2 id,  0,3 wa,  0,0 hi,  0,0 si,  0,0 st <- looking at "top"
<geekbri> so a load average of 4 on a 4 processor system means you are at capacity
<lokai> Thanks DanielRM ...too bad  ><
<vampirnata> geekbri: no
<DanielRM> lokai: Bumblebee won't run the Nvidia GPU for applications unless you run a specific program though.
<lokai> DanielRM, yeah, and apparently it doesnt like my hardware either...Get a failure connecting to my discrete GPU
<lokai> but anyways I look into it
<vampirnata> like I said. I have a dual core. Current load is 4.0. In top the process taking the most is Samba which is 40%.
<geekbri> sorry, cores not processors.
<gluon> geekbri: is right
<lokai> vampirnata, if you are using top to look at cpu load you're doing it wrong.
<vampirnata> the rest are 0-1%. so therefore 4.0 == 40%
<gluon> vampirnata: you are forgetting about time multiplexing of processes
<geekbri> If you substitute "cores" for "processors" in what I said, It certainly is what cpu load means :)
<gluon> that 40% isn't 40% 100% of the time
<vampirnata> actually using htop but same diff
<DanielRM> lokai: heh, sounds like fun times are ahead for you then.
<geekbri> Its just early in the morning so my brain wasn't working normally :)
<vampirnata> no it's not but at the moment i'm copying through samba
<gluon> load works exactly like geekbri said
<vampirnata> so therefore it's constant 40%
<compdoc> sounds normal
<WeThePeople> what is a good ip blocker for lucid LTS
<vampirnata> and even average load since i started the machine up is 4.0
<vampirnata> because i started copying as soon as i booted
<ikonia> WeThePeople: iptables or ufw (ubuntu firewall)
<AdvoWork> Hi there, how can i test how fast dns resolves via the terminal?
<ikonia> AdvoWork: type "host www.google.com"
<ikonia> AdvoWork: or nslookup www.google.com
<dontknow> are you experiencing cpu speaks when launching softwares?
<ikonia> or whatever domain you want to test
<kmap> hi
<dontknow> i am experiencing cpu speaks when launching chrome
<AdvoWork> ikonia, can i specify the router ip to use for this resolution?ie if i have 3 lines, can i check nslookup www.google.com using each of those?
<ikonia> AdvoWork: what ?
<kmap> can i sell ubuntu books here PM me if someone want to buy online
<ikonia> kmap: please don't advertise
<AdvoWork> ikonia, ive got 3 routers, all providin a different service for example, each have dns, my clients are using say 0.2. but i have 0.3 spare. By default it would be using 0.2 to resolve, but can i somehow check with 0.3?
<ikonia> AdvoWork: when you say "routers" do you mean "dns servers"
<kmap> hi
<AdvoWork> ikonia, well adsl lines > routers (that all have their own dns servers)
<ikonia> AdvoWork: if you do "nslookup"
<ikonia> AdvoWork: and then server ip1, it will use the server ip1 for the lookup
<ikonia> AdvoWork: then change it doing "server ip2" it will use the server ip2 for the lookup
<dontknow> lets say cpu temprature is 54.8, after launching chrome it increases 65.8 and decrease again immediately, but it gives instant fan noise
<kmap> anyone from usa
<ikonia> kmap: why ?
<Kornka> http://xkcd.com/979/
<L-Chymera> how can I open an .odp file if I don't want to burden my computer with OOo? how come google docs can't open this format?
<ikonia> dontknow: so you use cpu, a fan kicks in, why is that a surprise
<ikonia> Kornka: please don't post that sort of thing here
<kmap> i wana sell books through my website and only usa people can buy
<ikonia> kmap: yeah, I told you not to advertise, so please stop
<dontknow> ikonia, is it normal in temperature increases like that, i didn't experience it in windows
<bipul> kmap:  hi
<kmap> hi bipul
<ikonia> dontknow: when you use a cpu, it can get hotter, yes
<bipul> kmap: i like you nick
<AdvoWork> ikonia, ie nslookup www.google.com server 192.168.0.2?
<bipul> google server 192.168.0.2 ?
<ikonia> AdvoWork: no, type nslookup, then when you get the prompt do server 192.168.0.2
<dontknow> ikonia, ubuntu uses high cpu for particular things then
<ikonia> AdvoWork: man nslookup will give you the details
<ikonia> dontknow: no, if you use the cpu (launch a program) it may get hotter as it's in use
<H4Z4RD> Hi
<H4Z4RD> mates can you read this?
<ikonia> yes
<H4Z4RD> ohh fine xDD
<dontknow> ikonia, why doesn't it get hotter when using windows?
<ikonia> dontknow: I don't know
<dontknow> ikonia, it means ubuntu uses much more cpu
<ikonia> no, it doesn't
<gluon> geekbri: you were indeed 100% right, you always divide load by the number of cpus or cores to get capacity
<gluon> geekbri: by the way, this article has a great analogy, good read -> http://blog.scoutapp.com/articles/2009/07/31/understanding-load-averages
<gluon> vampirnata: 4.0 load on a dual core is 200% capacity
<gluon> maybe those processes taking only 1% are a lot of them running or waiting on the running queue at the same time
<geekbri> yeah, I should have said cores not processors... but it was like 8 am.... So my brain wasn't doing so well :)
<gluon> geekbri: lol
<H4Z4RD> Backtrack needs very much power to... I think it goes to the webcam, fingerprint-reader and so one, because there is no correct driver
<gluon> anyway, it would work the same even on multi-processor systems
<geekbri> gluon: ah yeah, scout usually has pretty good blog posts.
<gluon> geekbri: i didn't know this blog
<gluon> quite nice
<geekbri> gluon: scout is a ruby application that is sort of like munin or graphite.  Its just that they host it
<geekbri> so you run the scout application on a bunch of servers and it uploads all its data to their hosted service and you can look at pretty graphs.
<gluon> yup
<geekbri> Its not bad, although its written in ruby, so its a bit of a resource hog....
<zetheroo> a very strange problem here!! When connected to the office network, on which there are a number of shares, the files in the trashes from all those shares are somehow showing up in my local trash ... what is causing this and how can I stop this from occuring?
<ikonia> zetheroo: probvably through gfs, it's not a problem
<ikonia> zetheroo: the trash is held on the remote mount point not on your machine so it not eating your resource
<zetheroo> ikonia: well it's just that I don't want them to be in my local trash
<ikonia> zetheroo: have a look at your gnome virtual file system directory, see if that has anything to do with it (I'm assuming it does, I don't know for certain)
<ikonia> zetheroo: how are the shares mounted, NFS/CIFS/Fuse ?
<zetheroo> ikonia: they are mounted through CIFS
<climatex> hey all
<ikonia> zetheroo: not sure how gnome deals with that, but worth a look
<vampirnata> gluon: maybe it's because of the processor I have. It's an dual core atom with hyperthreading
<vampirnata> so I imagine it counts it as 4 cores then
<zetheroo> ikonia: could you point me in the right direction of how to check that out?
<zetheroo> ikonia: a bit of a noob when it comes to this stuff :P
<ikonia> zetheroo: look in .gvfs (I think that's right, I don't have gnome here)
<climatex> folks, is it possible to boot straight to the command line in U12.10 and starting X later ?
<vampirnata> but besides that, i'm still getting 4.0 average load on this dual atom with only samba taking 40% and the rest not much at all.
<climatex> the last time I did this was on a 7.04 and settings changed
<zetheroo> ikonia: that directory is empty
<ikonia> maybe not then
<compdoc> dual atom? sounds great then
<vampirnata> I believe all atoms are dual no?
<compdoc> vampirnata, its more to do with the cpu type
<vampirnata> anyone here have a nice uptime to share? :)
<WeThePeople> "Vidalia exited abnormally.  Exit code: 2" what does this mean
<powerstation> Hey guys. I'm having some problems with using the dd command. I want to write an image to my USB. I have the right image and use dd of=/image if=/dev/sdx1 bs=4096. It writs the image, but afterworth I have an unmouthable image that I cant boot from. What am i doing wrong?
<gluon> vampirnata: that would make sense yeah
<gluon> still weird numbers though
<vampirnata> Highest I've got is running since 2003. Windows 2000 Server at work. :p
<gluon> i had an uptime of 732 days on an openbsd box
<lokai> bleh anyone have experience with bumblebee?
<shallwe> hi guys, need a little help for install plugin shoucast for rhythmbox please
<shallwe> is there one?
<shallwe> ubuntu 12.04 ty :)
<mynameisthom> hello,, I'd like to ask about reverting the keyboard shortcut. Here is the case. Ctrl + A is sometimes normal and sometimes not. In LibreOffice, I could select all by that shortcut. But, when in chat window/ browser address bar (chrome, FF, Opera) it's just like Home button. Ctrl T behave like Ctrl V. In browser, it's just act weird on address bar. if I click the body, then Ctrl A, it's normal. M using Gnome Classic with boot option set to 'nomodeset' o
<mynameisthom> n Ubuntu 12.04
<thedark> Hello everyone, I am running Xubuntu 12.04 with the 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (primary) (rev 0c). I can't S-video working, but it worked out of the box when I used 10.10! Any ideas? I've been trying to fix this for days! :(
<thedark> And yes, it is the same tv, same computer, and same cable, so it is definitely the upgrade
<WeThePeople> "Vidalia exited abnormally. Exit code: 2" what does this mean
<MonkeyDust> WeThePeople  Vidalia is a tor thing
<Nytelife> why is dual monitor setups so hard to deal with.. bahhh
<MonkeyDust> Nytelife  nvidia?
<Nytelife> ati
<cypher-neo> That's why
<Nytelife> im sure
<Nytelife> I have followed every instruction.. every tip
<Nytelife> and all I want to do is kick puppies ;)
<kurtwp_> Nytelife: I have a nvidia but never installed the drive and have no issue with dual monitors
<Nytelife> well, I can get them to work
<Nytelife> problem is with things like xbmc
<Nytelife> and the unity bar keeps jumping to the hdtv on the wall where I dont want it
<Nytelife> xbmc wants to strech across all if I use multi deskop. If I use the other, it appears on both screens
<kurtwp_> Nytelife: I had issue when I had 64bit os.  I dropped down to 32bit os but before doing that I reformatted the HD an install fresh - since then no issue with dual monitors even rotating with no issue
<Nytelife> yeah I am trying to do the wubi install
<Nytelife> so that may be a factor
<MonkeyDust> wubi :(
<Nytelife> want to make sure I can do everything I do in Windows (To a degree) before I completely cut over
<Nytelife> with nvidia you can have each display as a seperate x screen right?
<LenovoG470> Hello, guys
<cypher-neo> Nytelife: Actually doing it thru Wubi might be your issue
<LenovoG470> newbie here
<cypher-neo> Nytelife: Have you considered loading the Ubuntu ISO onto a flashdrive and Live-booting it and tweaking from there.
<Fallzy> I used wubi for a while untill comfortable..Only was worried about missing Outlook and WoW.. Been on full 12.04 for 3 weeks..WoW working well within Wine and using Evolution.Once they get Evolution syncing with Ubuntu One I will be happier..But great OS.
<cypher-neo> Nytelife: You can preview Ubuntu and make changes to the flashdrive ISO without having to install it on your computer
<Onixs> anyone using intel atom d525 here?
<cypher-neo> LenovoG470: Hello newbie. :)
<cypher-neo> LenovoG470: Anything I can help you with?
<LenovoG470> hello
<LenovoG470> THANKs
<LenovoG470> i really need help
<MonkeyDust> LenovoG470  a question is always a good beginning
<Fallzy> I favoured wubi over the flashdrive as wubi supported 30gig if I remember..Only had a 8 gig Flashdrive
<thedark> can anyone help me get S-Video out working on 12.04?
<Nytelife> •cypher-neo• I am going to try that next. I have tried that with Linux Mint and had trouble wiht the ati drivers staying put ater a reboot
<LenovoG470> sad, my built-in microphone in Lenovo G470/11.10 is not detected
<MonkeyDust> LenovoG470  not detected or muted?
<LenovoG470> not detected
<cypher-neo> Nytelife: This might sound a little complicated... but there is a specific process you can follow to make sure that the flashdrive operates correctly when Live-Previewing
<cypher-neo> Nytelife: If you're moving from *anything else* to Ubuntu, the process is a little complicated.
<Fallzy> Nytelife : I have a ATI HD 5870 running well on 12.04.. Running WoW on Average at 60fps..
<LenovoG470> cos it is not even shown in the sound settings
<Nytelife> dual monitor Falzy?
<thedark> or even just upgrading
<thedark> take me for example
<thedark> everything was working fine in 10.10
<MonkeyDust> Nytelife  that's called 'learning', a phase you had go through with other OSs, too
<cypher-neo> Nytelife: You need to burn the ISO to a disk, and then Live-boot the disk. While in Live Mode, mount your hard drive, and find the ISO image...
<thedark> then I got suckered into installing 12.04
<subdesign> hey, any good free crm app for linux you can recommend?
<thedark> now, no S-Video...bam
<cypher-neo> Nytelife: Then use usb-creator-gtk to create the flashdrive.
<MonkeyDust> subdesign  what's crm?
<cypher-neo> Nytelife: The Ubuntu USB Creator has more options that you would get by just decompressing the ISO to a flashdrive.
<subdesign> customer relation management
<Fallzy> Nytelife : No not as yet...didnt realise that was what you were asking. Ill look into it.
<tkennedy> is anyone familiar with using pidgin DBus and how to get a buddies status?
<cypher-neo> Nytelife: Specifically, you can set up the flashdrive allow package installation and to store packages and system info on the remaining space on the flashdrive.
<cypher-neo> Nytelife: And that's what you need to get a true Live-Preview.
<cypher-neo> Nytelife: Set it up so it uses the whole flashdrive and stores and SAVES all the extra data on the flashdrive.
<cypher-neo> Nytelife: Make sense?
<Fallzy> Cypher what would be the advantage in using the live USB over the WUBI install.
<MonkeyDust> Fallzy  you wouldnt be in windows, for one thing
<Nytelife> yes cypher it does
<cypher-neo> Fallzy: Wubi has weird issues... usually caused by being inside Windows.
<cypher-neo> Fallzy: Windows doesn't play well with any other operating system
<cypher-neo> Fallzy: To get a true Ubuntu experience, you need to take Windows out of the picture
<cypher-neo> Fallzy: And as long as your motherboard supports using a huge flashdrive, Ubuntu will support it as well.
<LenovoG470> Hello, does anyone here use a LenovoG470?
<Fallzy> No probs. I used both before going 12.04 all the way. Found both versions ok...I do see your point though.
<cypher-neo> Fallzy: I've never had any problems booting off a 32Gb flashdrive, as long as the computer already supports that much space coming in thru a USB port
<Fallzy> I do know I wont be going back.
<cypher-neo> :)
<freshinstall> How can you make changes to grub on a system when you can't see anything?  ie. I need to set a lower res in grub, but can't log in to do it!
<uuser> anyone has problems with banshee on 12.04?
<MonkeyDust> freshinstall  press esc during boot, so you can get into grub
<MonkeyDust> uuser  I use it, what goes wrong?
<Fallzy> Cypher : I did only have a 8gig USB and thought the 30 gig wubi install would be more useful.. But if you have a 32 gig USB Flash drive awesome
<H4Z4RD> anybody here who can help me with the command "make && install"?
<freshinstall> MonkeyDust, didn't work
<uuser> MonkeyDust: version?
<MonkeyDust> uuser  2.4.0
<uuser> MonkeyDust: i installed version 2.4.0-2ubuntu1 but it crashes almost always
<LenovoG470> can anyone help with an undetectable built-in microphone
<freshinstall> I need to somehow run grub.cfg on a headless machine
<MonkeyDust> uuser  well, I use it over NFS, as my music is on my remote PC, no problems here
<uuser> MonkeyDust: i guess you are able to drag mp3s on the "new playlist" entry, right?
<MonkeyDust> uuser  it crashes when you're doing... what?
<uuser> MonkeyDust: that ^^^ :)
<MonkeyDust> uuser  no mp3, .ogg only
<uuser> MonkeyDust: could you try to drag some mp3?
<WeThePeople> can someone help me install tor browser?
<MonkeyDust> i have none
<uuser> MonkeyDust: :)
<uuser> ok, don't worry
<uuser> let's see if i'm the only one....
<MonkeyDust> uuser  plus: i import, i don't drag and drop
<uuser> let me try
<uuser> same...
<nuketro0p3r> I edited the /usr/share/themes/Ambiance/gtk-2.0/gtkrc to fix my Eclipse tooltip. It worked, but how come my tooltip in other softwares is intact? - just curious o.O
<nuketro0p3r> Any one have a clue?
<LenovoG470> can any one help with an undetected built-in mike, thks
<MonkeyDust> uuser  found a .mp3 ... you drag from where to whereN
<uuser> from the file manager to "libraries -> music -> new playlist" (but sometimes it crashes at the nth file...)
<Nytelife> whats a good tool to create a partition using freespace on an existing one, without destroying the existing data?
<uuser> MonkeyDust: i'm not even able to switch from "view -> browser on the top" and "view -> browser on the left"... boom!
<nailora> gedit does not show recently opened files. "gsettings set org.gnome.gedit.preferences.ui max-recents 10" makes it show ten, but its lost on reboot. how do i make it persistent?
<Meridious> Nytelife, shrink the current partition, and then use gparted to part the free space
<freshinstall> How can you change the initial screen resolution on a live usb?
<Nytelife> this is a windows 7 machine I will be repartitioning on
<CMIU898> Hi all
<MonkeyDust> uuser  that's odd
<Meridious> Nytelife, use http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/resize-a-partition-for-free-in-windows-vista/
<CMIU898> How can I move and copy TO the current directory, this doesn't work : mv /remote/directory/file   or cp /remote/directory/file
<cypher-neo> freshinstall: Go to Monitors...
<Nytelife> Thanks Meridious
<cypher-neo> freshinstall: There will be options to change the screen-rez there
<MonkeyDust> CMIU898  try scp (secure copy) over ssh
<LenovoG470> can anyone help with an undetected built-in microphone?
<CMIU898> MonkeyDust, I'm sorry for the confusion, I mean in the local computer
<Nytelife> meridious... will that leave the data intact.. Looks like it will
<CMIU898> I don't want to do cd to the directory where the file is in order to copy in the directory she I am
<Meridious> Nytelife, I dont mean to be a jerk, but RTFM
<MonkeyDust> CMIU898  a dot . means 'current directory'
<nailora> CMIU898: you need source and target. a dot "." refers ti the current directory and can be used as either source or target
<CMIU898> ahhh
<Nytelife> well that was pleasant
<CMIU898> I remember in Mandrake it was assumed current directory when destination was empty
<Nytelife> Guess I will never as a question in here again lol
<CMIU898> I used to do just cp /source/directory/file
<CMIU898> and that's it
<christian__> hey guys, is there a way to get the command line std output if its too far above to scroll there ?
<ActionParsnip> CMIU898: cp is pretty much the same
<uuser> MonkeyDust: yes, really odd
<CMIU898> ActionParsnip, so cp doesn't need the . ?
<ActionParsnip> christian__: in gnome-termnal there should be a scrollbar on the right
<Meridious> Nytelife, You misunderstand, I am just suggesting that simple research is much more rewarding and informing than any of us are :P
<ActionParsnip> CMIU898: I'd use it just to be sure
<CMIU898> ok thanks
<LenovoG470> hi, guys, has anyone resolved an undetected built-in microphone in 11.10
<christian__> ActionParsnip:  i know, but its not possible to scroll that far
<Nytelife> In my experience, reading the manual will tell you the intended result, but real world experience from others generally much better than anything else
<RamtinA> hello there , i can't access phpmyadmin in ubuntu 12.04, i install it without problem but when i go to "http://127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin"  tell me "Not Found The requested URL /phpmyadmin was not found on this server."
<ActionParsnip> LenovoG470: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<Nytelife> and I do read the manual. Sometimes is also good to get the perspective of others that may have gone before you and know what the caveats are
<tmkt> morning...
<ActionParsnip> christian__: you could pipe the output to a text file.
<tmkt> where do i change the params that services get started with...squid3 in particular...since upgrading to precise..it uses squid3 with -YC
<christian__> ActionParsnip: i need the history output
<LenovoG470> ActionParsnip can i chat you in private
<tmkt> that C is causing me lots of grief
<tmkt> need to get that removed
<ActionParsnip> LenovoG470: its just a command to run, select to upload to the server and a URL will be generated
<LenovoG470> ActionParsnip, I see a program in the terminal
<ActionParsnip> LenovoG470: yes, use tab and enter to navigate
<ActionParsnip> LenovoG470: select to upload
<tmkt> found it /etc/init/squid3.conf
<ActionParsnip> tmkt: awesome :)
<tmkt> pita to track it down..off to doc it in our wiki
<seb_workfly_> Hi, i'm using a BeagleBone. I'm programming on my pc with arm-linux-gnueabi-g++ to compile for the beaglebone. It seems some libraries i use like opencv and artoolkitplus are incompatible (Eclipse tell me that it is skipping te library because it is incompatible when i try to compile). Do you know how i could solve this ? I'm relatively new to ubuntu and cross-compiling... Thanks
<LenovoG470> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=77519eff68c8f65148e7f6bb413975325973e12c
<ActionParsnip> tmkt: share the knowledge dude, helps others :)
<LenovoG470> ActionParsnip, is this what u wanted? Am I doing it right?
<ActionParsnip> LenovoG470: let me search
<ActionParsnip> LenovoG470: yes, thats a lot of detail about your sound system
<Ashael> hi
<LenovoG470> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ActionParsnip> LenovoG470: try:   echo "options snd-hda-intel model=lenovo" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf > /dev/null       then reboot to test
<tmkt> thats why i pasted it here probably going to past it in #squid also
<Ashael> i've been having a weird problem the past couple of days - many of my menus don't function properly. they look wrong (the text's background is colored) and i can't choose options from them. i think it started following a routine update. any thoughts, suggestions?
<uuser> MonkeyDust: what about your drag?
<ActionParsnip> LenovoG470: run:  alsamixer   in terminal too, are all levels cranked and unmuted?
<mdaum> Does anyone know what happened to the oprofile control utilities in 12.04?  Things like opcontrol and opreport.
<CMIU898> does cp command have any flag to force overwrite?
<LenovoG470> ActionParsnip, I dun know how to change the levels in Alsamixer, i only know how to open it
<Ashael> brb
<MonkeyDust> uuser  not easy, two windows next to each other, how do you do it
<uuser> MonkeyDust: :D
<uuser> never dragged anything?
<Amicasa> poor Nicki minaj :( i hope its not true :( http://www.globalscandal.com/317
<LenovoG470> ActionParsnip, if i reboot i will lose this connection
<MonkeyDust> uuser  did, but not between two applications (like banshee and nautilus)
<LenovoG470> ActionParsnip, how can I contact you again?
<lily314> hi
<Strategos> Heya hiya.
<H4Z4RD> ok mates i have to go now
<H4Z4RD> bb
<ActionParsnip> LenovoG470: sup
<ActionParsnip> LenovoG470: justcome back here, i'll be here..
<musta> how do I uninstall Abiword from xubuntu?
<xiefei> #scala
<Mandalord> musta: sudo apt-get remove abiword
<LenovoG470> ActionParsnip, one last question, how to change the levels in Alsamixer?
<ActionParsnip> LenovoG470: use cursors
<ActionParsnip> LenovoG470: if cranking alsamixer makes it work, remove the option you added in the file
<LenovoG470> ActionParsnip [sorry] how do I do that?
<musta> thanks
<uuser> MonkeyDust: can you resize both to be smaller then half screen? then put them side to side...
<Arash> Hello
<Arash> where can I find default ubuntu logos
<Arash> (the ones that ubuntu uses as user avatars like the blue butterfly)
<uuser> MonkeyDust: otherwise you have to go through the panel task...
<uuser> *get through
<Arash> !logo
<ubottu> Official Ubuntu artwork including the Ubuntu logo can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official
<Arash> !avatar
<Arash> where can I find the blue butterfly logo ?
<lessless> anybody aware of 'pre' command? it is from aptana's coffeescript plugin ${TM_COFFEE:=coffee} -s | pre
<musta> I dont get it. how do i remove the abiword and the gnumeric and the other stuff from Xubuntu, i have OpenOffice
<Xinul> musta: sudo aptitude remove abiword gnumeric
<MonkeyDust> musta  try apt-get purge
<musta> okey, thanks
<L3top> No lessless.
<ActionParsnip> LenovoG470: do what?
<Pici> !aptitude | Xinul
<ubottu> Xinul: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<ActionParsnip> musta: sudo apt-get --purge remove abiword gnumeric
<musta> and from the synaptic service?
<ActionParsnip> musta: Abiword and Gnumeric will run better in low spec hardware situation
<uuser> MonkeyDust: got it?
<ActionParsnip> musta: you can use the gui if you want, its as you expect
<musta> ok
<MonkeyDust> uuser  i'm not following anymore, i don't want to ruin my own playlists
<ghostnik11> hi i am having problems burning a dvd iso image to blank dvd-r
<ghostnik11> in k3b
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: have you tried other burners?
<uuser> MonkeyDust: ok, but if you create a new one then you can safely delete only that one :)
<kanupatar> Hi guys
<ghostnik11> ActionParsnip, yep same thing with brasero
<__sjh> lo all, having a daft moment, how can i echo a single line, like 5, from a file
<uuser> MonkeyDust: anyway, it doesn't matter
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: tried xfburn? I've never had success with brasero
<ghostnik11> ActionParsnip, is their a way i can burn dvd using terminal?
<kanupatar> i need to install gstreamer latest into my Ubuntu 11.04, where I need to starrt? any binaries available or source build is needed?
<ghostnik11> ActionParsnip, no will try xfburn
<LenovoG470> ActionParsnip: how to remove the last line from the file/ the command you have
<ActionParsnip> LenovoG470: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<LenovoG470> ActionParsnip Thanks, hope it works, see u again cheerio
<kanupatar> i need to install gstreamer latest into my Ubuntu 11.04, where I need to starrt? any binaries available or source build is needed?
<sachael> is there some sort of console wikipedia browser? (that isn't a browser like lynx, w3m, etc)
<linux4u> how can I tell the ip of a machine thats doing a man in the middle attack on me?
<bernardoct> ActionParsnip: Hey, how are you? I'm the guy from yesterday that had the sound problem. Nitrohax tried to help me yesterday but it didn't work. Could you give me some help now?
<ghostnik11> ActionParsnip, just tried to burn with xfburn and got error: Failure: SCSI error on write(0,16): [3 0C 00] Write error
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: sure the drive isn't bad?
<ActionParsnip> linux4u: netstat -a > ~/connectionsnow.txt; less ~/connectionsnow.txt      may give clues
<ghostnik11> ActionParsnip, you mean the dvd is bad? or the cdrom drive broken
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: the burner itself
<Gurkan> Hi. I'm using 12.04, 64-bit with  nvidia 295.59. Problem is I can't use the nvidia driver, Nvidia x server settings keep saying "you do not appear to be using nvidia x server". I've tried un-/reisntalling in various ways with no luck, now I'd like to try envyng. But of course it requires python 2.6, and I have python 2.7 installed =[.. Anyone came across this, and managed to get past it? How?
<ghostnik11> ActionParsnip, no its worked in the past and i can play cd and dvds using the cdrom itself
<ActionParsnip> sachael: https://flossstuff.wordpress.com/2011/10/25/search-wikipedia-through-cli-shell-in-linux/   maybe..
<kanupatar> i need to install gstreamer latest into my Ubuntu 11.04, where I need to starrt? any binaries available or source build is needed?
<rowin> Gurkan: did you try running nvidia-xconfig from the command line?
<mosx1> hi, I have SPAM spewing from a machine I administer, I've checked various sites and it's not showing as an open relay. Where do I look  next? Could it be a web based exploit? or likely server hack ??
<sachael> ActionParsnip: Looks like the right direction, thanks. I also tried wikipedia2text, but it cant fetch anything. It seems I need hack up something in python... :D
<Gurkan> rowin: Yes. "Wrote new config", "old one backed up". But no difference that has made =[.
<undeclaredx> What is the command line to send output to a file, as well as redirect stderr to stdout (2>&1)?
<kanupatar> i need to install gstreamer latest into my Ubuntu 11.04, where I need to starrt? any binaries available or source build is needed?
<kanupatar> i need to install gstreamer latest into my Ubuntu 11.04, where I need to starrt? any binaries available or source build is needed?
<kanupatar> i need to install gstreamer latest into my Ubuntu 11.04, where I need to starrt? any binaries available or source build is needed?
<FloodBot1> kanupatar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bernardoct> Hi everyone, I am using Ubuntu 12.04 but I have no sound, even though the volumes are properly set and all the modules are installed. Can anyone help me?
<rayy> i can't encrypt my home folder after i installed inside windows 7
<BluesKaj_> Gurkan, to make sure which driver you are using , sudo lshw -C video| grep driver
<undeclaredx> I want a bash command to output to STDOUT + to a file at the same time, how do I do that?
<rayy> any one know how to configure a dial up modem in ubuntu 11.10
<ChTiPowA> Hi, anybody use Cinnamon ?
<bernardoct> Hi everyone, I am using Ubuntu 12.04 but I have no sound, even though the volumes are properly set and all the modules are installed. Can anyone help me?
<Gurkan> BluesKaj_: Well.. *hrm* It seems nouveau is used. Which I guess explains why Nvidia X server isn't used. But how do I change the driver then?? From what I can see it is installed =s..
<panz> Hey huys , how much PAE see max ram?
<rowin> Gurkan: you can use 'sudo modprobe nvidia' to test it
<WoosterB2> I am having an issue with gedit not repainting the window after some edits.  I cannot find anything in launchpad describing it.  I found something similar on redhat's site but I don't know enough about how Unity works to know if similar software is even present.  Is anybody experiencing a similar gedit problem?
<BluesKaj_> Gurkan, look for additional drivers , not sure which desktop you have so when you find them , choose to activate the recommended driver and the installer will do the rest..a reboot will required
<ethical> hey guys ..i've a problem ..
<WoosterB2> redhat's workaround involves changing clutter.  Is clutter even present in for Unity?
<ethical> hlw guys ..plz help me
<tdowg1> panz: 64 gigabytes ? ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension#Linux )
<BluesKaj_> ethical, just ask your question
<ethical> BlueKaj :  sir, i'm running ubuntu 12.04 on my lenovo machine ..
<ethical> i'm using a tool  named Teamviewer on it ..
<panz> tdown oo thanks :)
<ethical> its working fine but there is a problem
<ethical> i can't open  my cam
<ethical> its say ..no driver found
<josy1982> hello i cannot boot anymore i have kernel panic what can i do? i just instelld the official updates i use xubuntu 11.10
<ethical> BluesKaj ... r u there
<Orpheon> is there some binary for Crystal Space (the 3d engine) lib for ubuntu 12.04, or some way to compile it? When I try to compile it, jam runs, builds tons of stuff, but the walktest then complains of a missing libcrystalspace-2.0.so
<BluesKaj_> ethical, sorry dunno much cams used with teamviewer
<ethical> BluesKaj_  : :)  its k ..
<ovells> Hello, i allways get this message
<ovells> Dropbox requires Nautilus to be restarted to function properly.
<ovells> but when i have restart it also appers again?
<ethical> but .. can you tell me ..how to install third party cam driver?
<ethical> name any software ..
<gau1991> Hello I am using quickly and glade 1st time, i want to add certain widgets such as label and buttons on viewport via python code.. Is it possible ?
<ActionParsnip> ovells: nautilus isn't strictly needed if you install manually :)
<blogorge> hi, I get a prompt asking for my keyring password. My log in password doesnt work there
<blogorge> please help
<WoosterB2> gau1991, I can tell you that you can make gtk widgets dynamically in a python program for sure
<WoosterB2> I have no idea how, I'm a C coder
<undeclaredx> lol
<ActionParsnip> blogorge: its the password you set for the keyring
<schatan> i m using ubuntu 12.04 with cpufrequtils and the indicator-cpufreq ... the governor works but i cannot set the cpu speed and it is always at the max cpu freq
<blogorge> ActionParsnip: I haven't done that
<ActionParsnip> blogorge: then you'll need to delete the keyring file and make a new one. If you set a blank password it won't bother you again
<blogorge> ActionParsnip: ok! how do I do that?
<blogorge> :-p
<ovells> i have installed *conky* but there is no hiden config file in the home folder?? i also have used the surching-function, but it can not find the file??
<ActionParsnip> blogorge: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/01/16/reset-gnome-keyring-password-on-ubuntu/
<blogorge> thanks!!!
<ActionParsnip> blogorge: source: http://duckduckgo.com/?q=reset+keyring+password&kp=1     nothing fancy...
<schatan> ovells: u can copy from /etc/conky/conky.conf to ~/.conkyrc
<ovells> do i have tip in this into the terminal? (/etc/conky/conky.conf to ~/.conkyrc)
<schatan> ovells: sudo cp /etc/conky/conky.conf ~/.conkyrc
<ovells> ait thx, i will give it a try'
<Papa> hey am using windows 7 memory is 627 mb in ubuntu memory is 1134 mb what is wrong?
<Papa> with chrome opened memory consumption is higher in ubuntu
<Dr_willis> conky can generate a default config file - if thats what you are wanting.
<Dr_willis> see conky --help   :)
<auronandace> !linuxatemyram
<Dr_willis> !ram
<auronandace> !ram
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<Dr_willis> ;)
<ovells> i need the file [.configcr] to change the look x D
<Papa> ubuntu is also booting slower than windows 7 idk why
<OerHeks> Papa you can't compare windows and ubuntu memory use.
<nibbler_> my firefox does not let me surf a page, cause of invalid certificate. there is no "add exception" button for this. any hint?
<Papa> botting is slower in ubuntu why ?
<Papa> booting
<ikonia> different boot process,
<ikonia> slightly different desktops and processes associated with them
<Papa> how to speed up ubuntu boot process
<ikonia> Papa: depends what's slowing it down
<ikonia> Papa: what are you comparing it to
<ActionParsnip> Papa: reduce startup processes
<Papa> how to speed this lighdm is also a bit sluggish dk wy
<ovells> yeah now it is in the right folder, (sudo cp /etc/conky/conky.conf ~/.conkyrc) very nice thx
<OerHeks> My bootprocess went 9 sec faster after i disabled IPv6
<YcyNM> join new network irc.open-pages.com
<Papa> i disabled ipv6
<ikonia> YcyNM: please don't spam
<YcyNM> join new network irc.open-pages.com
<ActionParsnip> Papa: you can also run: sudo sed -i s/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop     and you can disable more things in startup items :)
<Papa> qbittorent loads faster in win 7 than in ubuntu ?? any reasons
<ActionParsnip> Papa: you could also install preload
<chrisalk> all flash and video is skipping, any ideas?  installed synaptic package manager
<Papa> what will it do
<roasted> hello!
<chrisalk> hello
<OerHeks> Papa did you use a stopwatch, or just looked at the torrentspeed?
<roasted> Is anybody good here with ecryptfs? I have it running on my laptop and my laptop says my root partition is maxed (I have root and home split) yet I have no idea why...
<ActionParsnip> Papa: shows all the startup items rather than just the ones you add, be careful with what you disable
<Papa> no download speed is fine
<ikonia> roasted: run a du on it
<ikonia> roasted: see what's eating the space
<Papa> launch is slower in ubuntu
<Papa> kk
<chrisalk> i'm new to ubuntu, on my friends computer when he tries to watch a dvd or streaming video online it acts like a dvd is skipping
<roasted> ikonia: oh my. lots of output. sec...
<ActionParsnip> Papa: could also set swappiness to something like 2 if you have lots of ram
<roasted> ikonia: there a quick way to organize this, biggest last?
<ikonia> roasted: du -h (get it human readable)
<Papa> i have 3 gb ram
<ActionParsnip> chrisalk: same in Unity2D session?
<ikonia> roasted: err, you could do it with sort I think, not sure without working it out
<Papa> srry 4 gb ddr3
<Kingsy> guys, what is the default username and password for forked-daapd web interface ?
<ActionParsnip> Papa: should be ok then :)
<chrisalk> unity 2d?  how do i access that? running 12.04
<Papa> ddr3 is faster than ddr2 no
<Dr_willis> !inity2d
<ikonia> Kingsy: that's not in the ubuntu repo
<ActionParsnip> chrisalk: log off, click ubuntu symbol near your username and select Unity2D, then log in
<ikonia> Kingsy: ask the people who made it
<ActionParsnip> Papa: more than likely
<Dr_willis> !unity2d
<Kingsy> ikonia: oh, I am using xubuntu.. I guess that could be it
<Papa> can i install that mint desktop in ubuntu?
<ikonia> Kingsy: it's not in the xubuntu repo
<Papa> cinmon
<Dr_willis> Papa,  mint stuff is not supported by this channel.. so we have no idea what issues it may cause
<chrisalk> great,will try that now, i think we talked yesterday, i opened synaptic package manager but forgot what it was you asked me to enable
<Papa> ok
<Kingsy> ikonia: umm ? huh? I just installed it using apt-get
<Kingsy> so it must be
<ikonia> Kingsy: what's the package name ?
<Papa> i heard mint is based on ubuntu
<Kingsy> ikonia: forked-daapd
<ovells> oh there is a other problem now, the conky file is savety against writting'' so i can not change the file how can i change this?
<ikonia> !info forked-daapd
<ubottu> forked-daapd (source: forked-daapd): media server with support for RSP, DAAP, DACP and AirTunes. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.19gcd-2ubuntu1 (precise), package size 160 kB, installed size 484 kB
<Dr_willis> Papa,  that dosent mean its supported here. ;)
<ActionParsnip> Papa: it is and it's not supported here
<ikonia> Kingsy: ahh, my apologies, it is
<roasted> ikonia: wayyy too much output for 1 screen. wasn't there an option to grep by page?
<ikonia> Kingsy: I'd suspect the username is the username/password of the user you are running as
<ikonia> roasted: | more ?
<tjadc> Hi
<tjadc> I have just screwed up my update-alternatives somehow
<Papa> anodr problem i try to play a flash game in ubuntu it says please install flash but i have ubuntu restricted installed any soln
<ikonia> isn't there a disk space analyiser tool in unity roasted  ?
<Kingsy> ikonia: nope that doesnt work
<roasted> ikonia: yeah, there is. but I'm a little confused by what I saw. sec I'll fire it up.
<ikonia> Kingsy: what user are you logged in as ?
<tjadc> I manually edited the alternative link to my app - it didn't work, so I read up how to do it via update-alternatives
<Kingsy> ikonia: "chris"
<tjadc> now
<ikonia> Kingsy: so non-privileged, it should be fine if it's using the standard auth
<ikonia> Kingsy: does it need a mysql database ?
<Kingsy> ikonia: I have no idea.. I just installed it
<tjadc> No matter what I install for that app I get the same result, which is that it tries to open up something that doesn't exist
<Kingsy> trying to log into it via http
<tjadc> specifically my app is grails
<tjadc> which lives in /usr/share/grails/<version>/bin/grails
<Kingsy> let me look at the settings
<roasted> ikonia: it says / is 100% full, and home (separate partition on same disk) is 88.4% full. When I expand home, I see .ecryptfs @ 36.2GB, jason @ 17.8 GB, jason.bunchofrandomcharacters @ 700MB, and that's it. I'm a little confused by the ecryptfs. Not only that, but root is on its own 15GB partition, separate from home, so I have no idea how the home contents (though confusing) are effecting the 100% output of / being maxed.
<tjadc> when I try run grails at the moment I get  a message that says
<tjadc> /usr/bin/grails: 4: .: Can't open /usr/bin/startGrails
<ikonia> roasted: why are you looking on /home if / is full ?
<ikonia> roasted: look in /
<ikonia> Kingsy: just trying to find it's home page
<Dr_willis>  isent / being 100% full is like bad... ;)
<panz> my / is 20gb size... :D used 13gb
<tjadc> When I trace the link of /usr/bin/grails, it points to /etc/alternatives/grails which in turn correctly points to /usr/share/grails/<version>/bin/grails
<roasted> ikonia: if I ignore home and look at the other entries taking up space, I can only come up with a sum of 6GB. Home is the only thing taking up any substantial space.
<Kingsy> ikonia: there actually is no mention of username/password in the config file either
<tjadc> so why when I try open grails it tries to open some random file that doesn't exist ?
<Papa> haxball i cannot play this game in ubuntu
<tjadc> My next question is, how do I fix this ?
<Dr_willis> !info haxball
<ubottu> Package haxball does not exist in precise
<tjadc> How do I fix a broken alternative config
<ikonia> Kingsy: the actual username password appears to be set in the database
<tjadc> when I `which grails` it points to /usr/bin/grails - which is correct
<ikonia> Kingsy: I'm just reading up on it now
<roasted> ikonia: maybe I'm missing something, but here's a screenshot as I'm sure it'l make more sense than me trying to explain it - http://i.imgur.com/kmYTX.png
<ikonia> tjadc: yeah, you've said that
<Papa> dude haxball is a browser game
<Papa> www.haxball.com
<Dr_willis> Papa,  dude... like we know that?
<ikonia> roasted: can you pastebin the output of "df -h" please.
<Kingsy> ikonia: hmm .. well I didnt set any u/p for it.. so I assume its something "default" atm
<tjadc> ikonia: No, I didn't tell you my `which grails` command
<Papa> it says install flash from adobe i can wath utubevideos
<Dr_willis> install the flash from the repos.
<roasted> ikonia: another with home expanded - http://i.imgur.com/9KG8p.png   - sec I'll get the pastebin
<roasted> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1052784/
<tjadc> What I don't understand is, where is update-alternative getting the idea that it should open /usr/bin/startGrails ?
<tjadc> No where that I can see, has this been specified
<ikonia> roasted: what is warning you of it being %100 full ?
<ikonia> roasted: where did you get the warning ?
<nitroh> hello
<chrisalk> @ActionParsnip, tried rebooting in unity2d, no luck, the online vid stream still hangs up as well as dvd on player
<roasted> ikonia: a warning physically popped up and said my file system is maxed.
<ikonia> roasted: that's most odd
<nitroh> how do you move a folder from an encrypted hard drive to another harddrive
<ActionParsnip> Papa: can you give a pastebin of: cat /etc/lsb-release; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'    use http://pastie.org   or similar
<Kingsy> ikonia: any ideas?
<ikonia> roasted: with /run, that does appear to be taking you very close to %100 full on root
<ActionParsnip> chrisalk: if you drop the @ stmbol it highlights my nick
<ActionParsnip> @chrisalk: see hw this hasn't highlighted
<ikonia> Kingsy: nope
<roasted> ikonia: well I cleared off some files which allowed me to get the error off my chest. When it happened I was just sitting here, though... so I had no idea what it was doing to max out.
<nitroh> jrib: thank you for your help yesterday. I tried changing allt he config files for compiz and unity, it still didn't work. I'm installing on a new hard drive right now
<maxime__> !fr
<chrisalk> sorry and ty ActionParsnip
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ActionParsnip> chrisalk: np dude
<roasted> ikonia: so you understand, I have a folder @ root called public that I share out via samba. It's just a quick and dirty way for me to transfer files to other systems with guest access here at work. I had some files in there that I cleared out to get the free space I have. but that folder is empty and this is what I got.
<chrisalk> ActionParsnip tried the reboot in unity 2d, no luck
<grendal> im trying to run the old ubuntu classic desktop,  I cant seem to add apps to the dock that runs on the top..what do i need to install for that to work?
<ikonia> roasted: well, the df results seem to back up that it's pretty much full, but not quite
<schatan> i m using ubuntu 12.04 with cpufrequtils and the indicator-cpufreq ... the governor works but i cannot set the cpu speed and it is always at the max cpu freq
<roasted> ikonia: right, which makes sense considering I deleted ~1GB of data out of /public (the guest shared samba folder I had running)
<roasted> ikonia: I just did that to get the error off my back.
<sharkmuttleworth> schatan: Are you sure your CPU supports dynamic frequency scaling?
<ikonia> roasted: that analyiser tool appears to be just lagging
<sharkmuttleworth> schatan: Possibly something in the bios needs enabling?
<grendal> nevermind, you have to hold dow the alt button to get to them
<roasted> ikonia: think it's not telling us the full story?
<ikonia> roasted: it just appears to have not updated since you've removed the data
<roasted> ikonia: hmm.I wonder hwy. it's been rebooted.
<Kingsy> ikonia: lol its pretty funny that it lets you install a package and it doesnt tell you anywhere what they defaults are
<schatan> sharkmuttleworth: its an i5 it should work
<ActionParsnip> chrisalk: what GPU do you use?
<sharkmuttleworth> schatan: I haven't heard of that brand, but I trust your knowledge
<ikonia> roasted: look at df - you've only got a bit of space free still, so there could be a bit of rounding going on, but not that much
<nitroh> i5 first or second gen and is it unlocked?
<roasted> ikonia: it just kind of surprised me. I've never come close to maxing a 15gb root partition, and here I am. :P
<ikonia> roasted: I would use du -h to actually look at what's eating the space
<ikonia> roasted: it seems a drag, but that's what I'd do
<sharkmuttleworth> This is why I avoid needlessly partitioning disks
<schatan> unlocked first
<tjadc> What does Ubuntu set the default administrative directory to ? it is not /var/lib/alternatives (the default)
<schatan> it worked in arch linux
<tjadc> for update-alternatives that is
<ActionParsnip> schatan: like this: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/indicator-cpufreq-cpu-frequency-scaling-indicator-applet
<root___> kmap
<schatan> ActionParsnip: yes
<Orpheon> I'm having trouble compiling Crystal Space
<chrisalk> Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2250  @ 1.73GHz
<sharkmuttleworth> Orpheon: Are you familar with compiling software?
<ActionParsnip> chrisalk: no the GPU (video chip) not the CPU (processor)
<chrisalk> ActionParsnip: sorry
<ActionParsnip> schatan: could contact the PPA maintainer I guess
<sharkmuttleworth> ActionParsnip: A GPU is also a processor
<Orpheon> sharkmuttleworth, somewhat. I've compiled a few things, and I coded this and that, but I'm not a master, especially not with Jam. I piped the entire log to a file
<ActionParsnip> sharkmuttleworth: well, yeah ;)
<Orpheon> which I'm trying to open but is crashing my gedit
<sharkmuttleworth> ActionParsnip: Always happy to expand the knowledge of others
<bipul> any one seen kmap
<bipul> whois kmap
<ikonia> bipul: he's not in this channel
<chrisalk> ActionParsnip: Intel mobile 945gm/GMS , 940/943GML, Express integrated graphics controler
<SkippersBoss> kmap is trying to sell his books elsewhere
<Relondo> How can I force update an Ubuntu Software Center app?
<Dr_willis> Relondo,  whjy do you need to force it?
<Kingsy> can anyone in here give me some information about the forked-daapd package in the ubuntu repos please??
<Araneidae> Why has my Ubuntu laptop stopped connecting to wireless?  It used to autoconnect on reboot, now it doesn't, didn't think anything had changed.
<ActionParsnip> chrisalk: not the greatest but should work
<Relondo> Dr_willis: It doesn't seem to be doing it correctly on its own.
<Dr_willis> Relondo,  fall back to the terminal perhaps
<Dr_willis> Relondo,  and look for error messages/reasons why
<Kingsy> there is very very minimal information on google about it
<ActionParsnip> chrisalk: can you give a pastebin of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'     thanks
<Relondo> Dr_willis: How do I do that?
<chrisalk> ActionParsnip: ok, i'm having some difficulty finding partner repo
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade
<Dr_willis> apt 101 ;)
<Dr_willis> bbl
<SkippersBoss> Relondo: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade will work for me
<schatan> ActionParsnip: i removed the indicator + cpufrequtils and installed cpufreqd ... now it works ... thx anyway
<ActionParsnip> schatan: sweet
<roasted> Is there a way to run a command and export the entirety of the command to a text file?
<Relondo> SkippersBoss: Okay thank.s
<ActionParsnip> chrisalk: run:  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list     press CTRL+F  and type: partner    and hit ENTER
<ikonia> roasted: command > textfile
<zykotick9> roasted: if you're looking to save the output - check out "script"
<compdoc> roasted, with some commands its easy, but you can with most of them
<bipul> !seen kmap
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<temp> roasted: have you tried running a command and doing a redirect
<tjadc> Hello, I have messed up my update-alternatives. It now wants to open something which doesn't exist, but when I follow the binary of the result of `which myApp`, the links are fine
<bipul> !kmap
<tjadc> I messed up my update-alternatives by manually editing /etc/alternatives - obviously wasn't a good idea
<ActionParsnip> roasted: some_command 2>&1 | tee ~/file
<ActionParsnip> roasted: thats stderr and stdout :)
<ikonia> bipul: he's not in this channel - STOP
<roasted> what ikonia said worked fine. thanks fellas!
<roasted> ikonia: couldn't help but to notice on line 36,997 - 75G	0     75G in use, but no path? Weird.
<ikonia> roasted: not seen that before, sure that's not just a partent directory summary ?
<roasted> ikonia: could be. hard to tell. I exported it to txt and pasted everything into libre calc... still going through everything.
<roasted> ikonia: nothing is jumping out ot me yet, but dang its like 80,000 lines
<Araneidae> Which version of Ubuntu am I running?  `uname -r` reports 2.6.32-41-generic
<bazhang> !version | Araneidae
<xangua> !version | Araneidae
<ubottu> Araneidae: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<induz> how can I install sop-cast
<Araneidae> 10.04.4 LTS.  Thanks
<induz> sop-cast on Movieplayer /vlc on Ubuntu10.4
<Araneidae> Is there an equivalent to https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/net-editcon.html for 10.04?
<Araneidae> The instructions there don't work for me
<temp> please does anyone know how to get the source code for some drivers on ubuntu; for example the usb driver
<Araneidae> temp: apt-get source will do it
<Araneidae> but you'll have to know the package name
<llutz> temp: get the linux kernel-source, it comes with most of those "drivers"
<temp> Araneidae: thanks!
<Araneidae> Should I have managed=false set in /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf?
<echo083> difference between ubuntu desktop and ubuntu desktop usb ?
<ActionParsnip> echo083: none, the USB one is just stored on a USB stick..
<PhoenixSTF> anyone having issues with FTP droping transfer at 81920 bytes in 21 seconds
<ikonia> PhoenixSTF: that's rather specific, so "no"
<ActionParsnip> PhoenixSTF: over LAN or WAN?
<echo083> ActionParsnip, but if i install the usb version it will work ?
<PhoenixSTF> ActionParsnip, no matter... its with pureftp and gnutls i think afther the 80k buffer is full it drops it
<PhoenixSTF> ActionParsnip, I just need a quick workaround
<ActionParsnip> PhoenixSTF: are there any bugs reported?
<nibbler_> if i run firefox as user a, i can access a site with an invalid certificate. as user b i cannot. the warning dialogue misses the "i understand the risk" part :/ how to fix?
<PhoenixSTF> ActionParsnip, Ok it's a fillezilla error
<PhoenixSTF> ActionParsnip, yes there is a bug reported there
<stripper>  hi
<ActionParsnip> PhoenixSTF: you can connect to FTP servers with nautilus you know..#
<Araneidae> My wireless works, but doesn't autoconnect.  What's gone wrong with network manager?
<PhoenixSTF> ActionParsnip, no I dont? how?
<ActionParsnip> PhoenixSTF: under the file menu there is 'connect to server'
<nitrohax> how do you access an encrypted hard drive ext3 format?
<nitrohax> trying to move files from an old broken install to a new hd
<PhoenixSTF> ActionParsnip, ohhh..... does it uses sftp?
<PhoenixSTF> ActionParsnip, ohhh..... does it uses ftp with tls I mean
<Araneidae> I have a red exclamation mark against my wireless state icon, but there's no information
<charthy> After installing windows 7, I followed the graphical method for fixing grub, using boot-repair. Now when I boot, it says multiple active partitions? Can someone help me?
<temp> is the a command line tool other than youtube-dl for downloading tools from youtube; is it possible to use wget to do this
<stripper> can i be operator in this xchat like ubottu
<temp>  is the a command line tool other than youtube-dl for downloading videos from youtube; is it possible to use wget to do this
<bazhang> stripper, pardon?
<ActionParsnip> PhoenixSTF: good stuff huh, look at all the other stuff it connects to as well :)
<PhoenixSTF> ActionParsnip, yes but it doesnt uses TLS.... yet but if it did i would use it
<ActionParsnip> PhoenixSTF: damn
<ActionParsnip> PhoenixSTF: could try gftp then :)
<nitrohax> how do you decrypt or access an encrypted home folder?
<temp> please,does anyone know of a command line tool for downloading videos from youtube other than "youtube-dl"
<ActionParsnip> nitrohax: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory/#Live_CD_method_of_opening_a_encrypted_home_directory
<PhoenixSTF> ActionParsnip, bare FTp works great ^^, but its a problem with Filezilla certificate it wont accept DES anymore.....
<Pici> temp: clive? cclive?
<PhoenixSTF> ActionParsnip, not a problem its really a feature, no more DES
<OerHeks> PhoenixSTF, is this a bugreport like yours? http://forum.filezilla-project.org/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=24746
<nitrohax> ActionParsnip, i hope you saved my day. LOL
<charthy> When ever I try to boot into Ubuntu 12.04, I get Multiple Active Partitions. <some generic message about inserting a bootable device>
<charthy> That was after i used Boot-Repair to try and fix it...
<ActionParsnip> nitrohax: I just websearched..
<charthy> Boot-Repair gave me this link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1052823/
<charthy> Would anyone mind trying to help me get my installation bootable again?
<PhoenixSTF> OerHeks, yes
<nitrohax> ActionParsnip, I know but i'm trying to move them from one hard drive to another and trying the ecryptfs-mount-private in the terminal was letting me get to it. wrong passphrase. I've tried all that they gave me.
<lucafabio> ciao
<lucafabio> !list
<ubottu> lucafabio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dr0p|rb> hello, can anyone recommend any dark gtk3 theme that has readable text on the white background (like in Software Center)?
<bazhang> dr0p|rb, try gnome-look
<bazhang> !themes | dr0p|rb
<ubottu> dr0p|rb: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<dr0p|rb> bazhang, ok, thanks ;]
<PhoenixSTF> OerHeks, what kind of chypher i need to create?
<RJlocal123_> anyone tried ubuntu on the new macbook airs?
<temp> Pici: thanks, checking it out
<OerHeks> PhoenixSTF, i am not sure what you mean with chypher?
<ariana> does sudo update-grub works in ubuntu 11.04??
<ActionParsnip> nitrohax: encryptfs is a pita, I always avoid it
<ariana> does sudo update-grub work in ubuntu 11.04??
<PhoenixSTF> OerHeks, SSL
<ActionParsnip> RJlocal123_: If I could afford one, I'd buy a cheaper laptop and buy a new file server.
<Mrokii> hello can somebody tell me how what command I have to use to logout back to lightdm (from a tty) as my Ubuntu-Desktop became unresponsive)?
<ActionParsnip> Mrokii: killall -u $USER     will do it
<Mrokii> ActionParsnip: Thanks, will try.
<temp> Hello guys, it there a way to download video files from youtube even if the site is blocked?
<SkippersBoss> temp: blocked ??
<OerHeks> temp, how is that related to ubuntu?
<kayamankaya> ActionParsnip, i fail to report the bugs to launchapad
<SkippersBoss> temp: Circumventing firewalls is not the goal of this channel
<kayamankaya> guys need to report bugs to the launchapd
<ActionParsnip> temp: try: www.hidemyass.com
<ActionParsnip> kayamankaya: use:  ubuntu-bug packagename
<ntenisOT> hello. while I am able to use mount folder  I am unable to mount the folder using fstab
<OerHeks> kayamankaya, register a launchpad account and follow these steps > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<ActionParsnip> ntenisOT: its the same command as mount, just in a different order
<ntenisOT> @ActionParsnip I use sshfs#username@remote:/folder/ folder fuse defaults,idmap=user 0 0
<ActionParsnip> ntenisOT: so if you run:  sudo mount /folder   does it mount?
<temp> OerHeks,SkippersBoss: sure! guys, but I really need some video tutorials
<kayamankaya> OerHeks, ready creating account but i don wanna see the  link for bug reporting
<bazhang> !ot | temp
<ubottu> temp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nkts> Hi, how to connect to multiple VPN servers (12.04)?
<ntenisOT> ActionParsnip: I do not even use sudo . Just mount /folder and it mounts
<charthy> Could someone help me? I can't boot into my system
<ntenisOT> ActionParsnip: But on startup it does not mount the file. It shows an error connection reset by peer.
<temp> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ovells> jjeej
<ovells> don't think that im intellegent im just a bot :(
<L3top> charthy: Can you provide some more details? What happens?
<ActionParsnip> ntenisOT: you'll need to add a startup command to run that then, the mount fails as the network is not up yet so the server is unreachable
<L3top> charthy: Is this a new install? If not, what preceeded this change?
<busfahrer> Hi, I'm on 12.04. I've used CompizConfig to set it so when I touch the bottom right corner, compiz exposes all windows in a preview, so I can pick one of them. This works, but when I logout and login again, it doesn't work anymore. The setting is still there, but I have to delete it and re-create it for it to work again. Anybody got an idea how to fix this?
<ovells> when you are in the text console just tipe in *exit*
<bazhang> busfahrer, try #compiz
<bazhang> ovells, stop that
<busfahrer> bazhang: Thanks.
<ntenisOT> ActionParsnip: Can I ensure that the command in fstab will run after the network is up? if not. where should I put the command?
<ActionParsnip> ntenisOT: is it a desktop OS?
<ActionParsnip> ntenisOT: that you connect with..
<ntenisOT> ActionParsnip: No mate, Ubuntu server both of the machines
<ActionParsnip> ntenisOT: then add it in /etc/rc.local above the exit 0 line
<ovells> i just try to help.
<bazhang> ovells, random commentary is NOT help
<kayamankaya> ActionParsnip, the package ready installed but it runs  on terminal  could u give me some command  run
<danub> hey all. having an issue with permissions on a mounted cifs
<ntenisOT> ActionParsnip: just mount folder ? or does it need something more?
<ovells> yes ok
<conley> My XDG_DESKTOP_DIR keeps getting set to $HOME upon rebooting.
<ActionParsnip> ntenisOT: the entry in fstab wil be referenced so that's all it takes
<conley> How can I get it to stop resetting?
<danub> i try to chmod 777 the files on that mount, but it doesn't change the permissions. only root has access to them and thats not what i want
<charthy> L3top sorry i didn't see you, I get a message saying "Multiple Active Partitions" then it says to insert a bootable device and press enter
<ntenisOT> ActionParsnip: just mount folder ? and put noauto in the fstab entry?
<danub> how do i make it so i can change permissions on the files/directories so other users have access?
<ActionParsnip> conley: edit ~/.config/users.dirs.dirs
<ActionParsnip> ntenisOT: if it boots ok now then no need to edit fstab
<charthy> L3top: I attempted to fix it with Boot-Repair, but it didn't work, here is the report it gave me if it helps: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1052895/
<conley> ActionParsnip: I do. The file keeps getting reset to $HOME
<nkts> Hi, how to connect to multiple VPN servers (12.04)?
<ActionParsnip> conley: if you add a startup item to set the variable (as a test) is it ok?
<conley> ActionParsnip: I'll check
<danub> how can i make a cifs mount permissions 777?
<zykotick9> danub: you can't apply POSIX permissions to windows filesystems... permissions are determined by the mount command you use
<danub> zykotick9: how can i change it so it doesn't care nd lets me save the file i just spent the last 45 minutes editing
<Guest17926> !list
<ubottu> Guest17926: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<zykotick9> danub: i wouldn't know (i don't use, or help, with windows stuff)
<L3top> yes charthy... I am looking through the pastebin.
<kayamankaya> ActionParsnip, the package ready installed but it runs  on terminal  could u give me some command  run
<danub> zykotick9: i would imagine the process to make a mount not care about owner would work for windows also. is there some fstab option for ignoring permissions?
<Guest17926> !ciao
<Guest17926> !list
<ubottu> Guest17926: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<kayamankaya> ActionParsnip, the package ready installed but it runs  on terminal  could u give me some command  run
<zykotick9> danub: i wouldn't know (i don't use, or help, with windows stuff) [i'm adding you to /ignore - so i won't see any further of your issue]
<nkts> so no one knows anything about VPN?
<danub> ... what a noob.
<L3top> charthy: did you read the last 16 lines of that output charthy? You should run that in 64 bit mode with the recommendedrepair option.
<bazhang> danub, thats never welcome here
<ActionParsnip> kayamankaya: which package?
<danub> bazhang: well he didn't have to be that way. but whatever
<kayamankaya> ActionParsnip, packagename
<ntenisOT> ActionParsnip: Thanks a lot mate. It is working!
<ovells> may someone knows, how i can fix this, Dropbox requires Nautilus to be restarted to function properly. i get this message all 30 min in average.?
<ActionParsnip> ntenisOT: yeya
<ActionParsnip> kayamankaya: well, what is the package or app you are having issue with?
<charthy> L3top: here is the first one I did, (which oddly was on the same livecd, so idk why it was complaining about 64bit) http://paste.ubuntu.com/1052823/
<ovells> btw. - of cause i have restart nautilus, but the problam is still alive,
<trism> ovells: try running: nautilus -q; in a terminal
<kayamankaya> ActionParsnip, how can i operate packagename
<ovells> ok i will give it a try, thx
<ActionParsnip> ovells: i suggest you uninstall dropbox and delete the ~/.dropbox folder   then reboot and reinstall the app
<panz> Hey  guys how to install Java 6 JRE? in Ubu 12.04
<nils_2> => /buffer close irc.freenode.#ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> kayamankaya: 'packagename' is the package you want to report the bug againstr
<zykotick9> !java | panz
<ubottu> panz: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<kayamankaya> ActionParsnip, yes bug report
<grendal> whats the diff with gnome-shell and just gnome?
<ActionParsnip> kayamankaya: yes but what package do you want to report a bug for?
<ActionParsnip> grendal: gnome is a desktop environment, gnome-shell is a shell for gnome
<ActionParsnip> panz: I know a PPA for 1.7 if thats any good to you?
<grendal> k so if i want to use gnome classic i really need to install gnome
<panz> deadlinkj
<Roj> how i can download ubuntu quckly for ofline installation?
<panz> zykotick9, deadlinks
<Roj> http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/quickly
<grendal> to get all the other stuff...that i had with my old gnome basically
<ActionParsnip> Roj: the install ISO wil install in offline mode
<zykotick9> panz: i can't help with that... sorry
<panz> ActionParsnip, I want Java 1.6
<panz> ActionParsnip, Minecraft not working in Java 7, only Java 6
<charthy> L3top: I think I screwed up the entire thing... I will just wipe the drive and reinstall ubuntu. I was having issues with have multiple DEs anyways
<Guest17926> !ciao
<ovells> ok, can i delete the folder with : sudo remove ~/.dropbox? or just delte the dropbox folder from the hiden home district?
<grendal> basically ActionParsnip i hate unity (ive tried to get along) it is just the suck for what i do. and gnome 3  its really slow on this machine
<ovells> so the folder is called (.dropbox)?
<flowerpot> Ubuntu's touchpad latency is awful for me.  Is this a common issue?
<Guest17926> !list
<ubottu> Guest17926: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<zykotick9> grendal: you might want to try xfce or lxde for alternative DEs
<Roj> in this link http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/ i whent to download quickly
<grendal> its a netbook gnome-shell works ok untell i connect my external monitor..then it runs  very slow
<ActionParsnip> ovells: no need for sudo, the command is:  rm -r ~/.dropbox
<ovells> ok good
<ActionParsnip> panz: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc; uname -m
<Zazie_Lavender> I recently filed a kernel bug and was asked to try the upstream kernel. Is there a way to tell the update manager to ignore or skip certain updates?
<panz> precise
<panz> i686
<Zazie_Lavender> I don't wish to install another buggy kernel
<Zazie_Lavender> I'm using Precise as well, AMD x64
<temp> please does anyone know how to correct this emacs error: "Warning (initialization): An error occurred while loading `~/.emacs'" on Ubuntu 11.10
<stripper> j
<panz> ActionParsnip, on Java 7 is : Exception in thread "Minecraft main thread" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: /home/user/.minecraft/bin/natives/liblwjgl.so: libjawt.so: can not open shared object file
<Zazie_Lavender> I recently filed a kernel bug and was asked to try the upstream kernel. Is there a way to tell the update manager to ignore or skip certain updates? [Precise x64]
<temp> more info: Wrong number of arguments: #[(form val type) \305^H!\2032^@\306 \307^H!"^Z\310 "\311>\204^\^@\312      !\203 ^@
<armlesshobo> lol, the majority of traffic comes for minecraft help
<temp> \2020^@\313\314!^[\315^K        DC\316^K
<armlesshobo> :D
<temp> #E))\207^L\207 [type val res temp form cl-const-expr-p cl-make-type-test cl-const-expr-val cl-expr-contains (nil 1) cl-simple-expr-p make-symbol --cl\
<FloodBot1> temp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<temp> FloodBot1: sorry, that was a mistake. I'm quite new here
<cyberworm54> any idea why ubuntu does not see the virtual disk in raid 5 instead it sees the 4 drives separately that I use?
<Zazie_Lavender> I recently filed a kernel bug and was asked to try the upstream kernel, which fixed the bug. Is there a way to tell the update manager to ignore or skip certain updates? [Precise x64]
<kayamankaya> ActionParsnip, look at this http://imagebin.org/217357 as i switch on  it request me that msg
<neo1691> Hey guys i tried installing php 5 and apache server on ubuntu desktop, but i think i messed up can i directly delete the installation directory and start afresh??
<ActionParsnip> panz: it's basically this: http://maketecheasier.com/install-java-runtime-in-ubuntu/2012/05/14 but using the 1.6 file and foldername
<anderssen> hallo
<ActionParsnip> panz: cd $HOME; wget http://download.oracle.com/otn-pub/java/jdk/6u33-b03/jre-6u33-linux-i586.bin
<bernardoct> Hi everyone, I am using Ubuntu 12.04 but I have no sound, even though the volumes are properly set and all the modules are installed. Can anyone help me?
<ovells> im using stiky notice, usually the notices should disapper when i click on the background? inaddition to this issue there is another one,,( when i do click the mouse + hold, i can not marked ( so there is no cage ) so i can not select many files at the same time. this problem excist since i can not add or delte applets to the gnome panel with (alt+right click) now i have to use (super+alt+right cl
<ovells> ick) [im using 12.04 classic gnome]
<d1gital> I did "dd if=/dev/sda of=/media/nfsmount/disk.img" on a 500G drive, and the image file is only 46G.  dd reported no errors.. what happened?
<physically_fit> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ActionParsnip> kayamankaya: then report the issue, it helps the devs
<d1gital> also, how can I mount a single partition from a disk image file?
<induz> how can i watch tv online through a player on internet
<ovells> i think u need a tv card.
<induz> without tv card
<induz> i want to watch free to air TV programs on pc
<d1gital> induz: convince a friend to buy a tv card and stream to you.
<physically_fit> bernardoct, did you read ubottu's message?
<physically_fit> bernardoct, i solved my sound problems deleting my .pulse directory in my home and then restarting my PC
<bernardoct> physically_fit: Not I didn't
<induz> i am looking for some programs from asia
<bernardoct> physically_fit: Ahh, I see. I'll try that then
<physically_fit> !sound | bernardoct
<ubottu> bernardoct: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<bazhang> induz, how is that related to ubuntu
<induz> my RR does a package but its expensive
<physically_fit> bernardoct, rename it better instead of deleting, just in case
<induz> i can watch on Xp Pc, i want to install that pogram on Ubuntu
<bernardoct> ubottu: Thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<bazhang> induz, install what package
<r00t__> !de germany
<bernardoct> physically_fit: Ok, I'll try that. Should I type this !sound | bernardoct?
<r00t__> hm
<bazhang> induz, you said through a browser
<induz> sop-cast
<ActionParsnip> induz: does it work in wine?
<r00t__> name of the german chan?
<physically_fit> bernardoct, no, go to those links
<llutz> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ActionParsnip> !de | r00t__
<ubottu> r00t__: please see above
<bazhang> r00t__, #ubuntu-de
<r00t__> ty
<induz> ActionParsnip, it failes to load on wine caz of .net4
<physically_fit> bernardoct, no, go to those links if the solution i gave you doesn't work
<r00t__> sry for my english
<r00t__> but can anybody help me to install teamspeak on ubuntu?
<bernardoct> physically_fit: I've tried the first two links, but I'll try deleting the .pulse folder and then if it doesn't work I'll try the third link. Thank you!
<induz> is there a  s/w that allows to select a radio/tv chaneels from across the globe
<bazhang> induz, you said through a browser
<ActionParsnip> r00t__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TeamSpeak
<physically_fit> bernardoct, rename it and then don't forget to restart your PC
<ActionParsnip> r00t__: couldn't find that?
<bazhang> induz, or did you mean with a tv card
<r00t__> mom
<ovells> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<induz> bazhang, i did not say through a browser i say through internet
<MassiveTR> #lubuntu
<induz> is sop-cast through a broser??
<bernardoct> physically_fit: I'll do it now. Thanks again :)
<cuellar> hello
<fo2012> whats happening
<gitoram> Hi there, is there a way to get MonoDevelop 3 on the latest Ubuntu? The version in the repositories is quite out of date.
<ovells> hey it seems that the problem is going to be bigger, i can not even klick right click any more, for example i can not close a tap from a chat, ??
<ActionParsnip> gitoram: is there a ppa with a newer one?
<ovells> oh i mean left click, i can not make left click,??
<gitoram> I don't think there is, I have not be able to find one.
<ActionParsnip> ovells: is it ok in unity2D?
<ovells> right click sorry
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | gitoram
<ubottu> gitoram: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ovells> im using gnome classic 12.04
<ActionParsnip> ovells: with desktop effects?
<ovells> i can give it a try and come back quickly,,
<ovells> i think i dont have any desktop effects aktivatet
<ovells> u mean compiz?
<ActionParsnip> ovells: yes
<ovells> there is a compiz config maneger installed// but i dont have change anything or use it till right now.
<ovells> so i havent changed settings
<raving> Hello everybody. I am using precise and I am wondering what happened to gnome-power-applet. I would like to use it for my fluxbox installation on my laptop
<ovells> so you want to add applets into the gnome panel?
<ovells> but u can not do it?
<raving> ovells, well, rather, I'd like to add the power applet to my fluxbox systray
<raving> some of the other stuff (like nm-applet) work just fine, I just need to get the power applet going
<Wavelight> hello
<ovells> @ rav are you using unity or gnome??
<raving> ovells, I have the unity installation, but I am using fluxbox.
<ActionParsnip> ovells: if you use unity you are using gnome
<Wavelight> I want to log all the activity in a network made from 20 computers, can I do it with Ubuntu Server?
<raving> Wavelight, what kind of activity are you trying to log?
<Wavelight> all activity, firewall log for troubleshooting
<Wavelight> not the contect offcourse
<Wavelight> content
<raving> Wavelight, more specifically, you mean like network activity?
<raving> I know IPCop has such a facility, I'm not sure how it does it; but if it can do it, I am sure ubuntu can too.
<Wavelight> for example: this computer connects to the irc network, the name of the computer, the port used, the date
<Dmole> Wavelight> you can ask iptables to log packets matching whatever set of rules
<Wavelight> the adress of the server
<SunTsu> Wavelight: why would you want to do that?
<raving> ovells, in earlier versions of ubuntu the power applet was a separate executable
<Jacta> What is a good music-sreaming app for ubuntu? - I hear some shoutcast
<morsnowski> Jacta, how about spotify
<Wavelight> legal issues, I need to log activity from a network, some illegal things happent there
<raving> ovells, what I want to do is spawn the power applet, but I'm unsure how
<Wavelight> infortunetly
<raving> Wavelight, your institution is requiring you to do logging I take it?
<Dmole> Wavelight: http://linux.die.net/man/8/iptables
<Jacta> morsnowski good point - but i wold love to have another app for streaming?
<Jacta> tried the buildin - semms like it wont really work with shourtcast
<morsnowski> Wavelight, just external or internal too?
<Wavelight> something like that
<Wavelight> external and internal
<Dmole> Jacta: VLC
<morsnowski> Wavelight, well then it's iptables, external would be far easier
<Jacta> Dmole aah- good point - really niiice
<SunTsu> Wavelight: tcpdump
<Wavelight> I will see how easy it will be to set it up for a super novice like me in linux
<vot> I have an Acer Asprie one AO751h and Ubuntu 10.04, the video refresh, I think, is real slow. Any ideas?
<Wavelight> I-ve tried so far PfSense
<JediMaster> is it possible to set up an ethernet inetface with no IP and have it start automatically on boot?
<Zazie_Lavender> ( Question ) ( [Precise x64 on Dell Studio 1569]: I recently filed a kernel bug and was asked to try the upstream kernel, which fixed the bug. Is there a way to tell the update manager to ignore or skip certain updates? ) :::: ( UPP ) ::::
<Wavelight> can I do traffic shapping with Ubuntu Server?
<Wavelight> and mac to ip binding?
<Jacta> Dmole / morsnowski ill try
<Dmole> Wavelight: yes
<ovells> could someone explain to me. so when im using ubuntu i also using gnome but how do i call the different gfx in 12.04 (unity and shell3)??
<Guest15345> anyone knows a irc chat in spanish pleesa ???????
<Dmole> Wavelight: more iptables foo, and dhcp server stuff
<oCean> !es | Guest15345
<ubottu> Guest15345: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<IdleOne> !es | Guest15345
<Pecker> !es | Guest15345
<Wavelight> thank you very mcuh, please recomand me a very reliable NIC card
<Wavelight> that I can purchase from a store brand new
<raving> Wavelight, TULIP is usually available
<Spec> Intel Pro10/100
<Zazie_Lavender> ( Question ) ( [Precise x64 on Dell Studio 1569]: I recently filed a kernel bug and was asked to try the upstream kernel, which fixed the bug. Is there a way to tell the update manager to ignore or skip certain updates? ) :::: ( UPP ) ::::
<raving> But it's 10/100
<Dmole> Zazie_Lavender: google apt-pinning
<Wavelight> speed 10/100 is enought
<IdleOne> !hcl | Wavelight
<ubottu> Wavelight: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<raving> Wavelight, then stuff that works with the TULIP driver is usually pretty easy to find
<Wavelight> my internet connection is about 1/4 of 100
<raving> Wavelight, lucky you, haha
<Wavelight> connection speed
<raving> I wish I had downstream like that
<Zazie_Lavender> dmart
<Zazie_Lavender> * Dmole
<Zazie_Lavender> that doesn't help much
<Dmole> Zazie_Lavender: http://askubuntu.com/questions/35560/ignore-package-in-update-manager
<ovells> rav i'v send you an pm.
<Wavelight> so, Intel Pro 10/100 is a decent card, I think I have one right now
<Wavelight> I dont- know if I can find brand new
<Wavelight> there are old type cards I think
<Wavelight> I have two 3COM
<Guest15345> where i write the directionof #ubuntu-es;
<vibhav> Guest15345: type /join #ubuntu-es
<zeroblock> does anybody know where is taiwan's channel?
<bazhang> zeroblock, #ubuntu-tw
<vibhav> !tw | zeroblock
<ubottu> zeroblock: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<zeroblock> vibhav: thanks alot
<nesh> hello, i am trying to build a python based google-desktop like sidebar with widgets and all. Can anybody give me some guidance regarding technology?
<bazhang> nesh, try a python channel?
<ActionParsnip> nesh: i'd ask in #python
<nesh> Thanks bazhang, ActionParsnip!
<Guest15345> hello i want to insatll the netbeans in the live cd but if ai do that then when i reboot the pc its disapear how can i do without installing the ubuntu in the hard disk
<ActionParsnip> Guest15345: use a USB stick with persistance
<graft_> hi, i have to connect to a xerox workcentre 6505 printer, but i can't find a ppd for it.
<bazhang> graft_, what does linuxprinting.org database say about that printer
<graft> bazhang: no results
<Wavelight> thank you very much for your valuable informations
<Wavelight> all the best
<Kaizen> i installed libapache-mod-security and it wasn't working so i removed it and reinstalled it but now it isn't creating the .conf files in /etc/modsecurity this time around any ideas why it wouldn't do that now i'm installing again?
<graft> bazhang: actually linuxprinting.org just redirects me to linuxfoundation.org
<graft> bazhang: ah, openprinting.org
<graft> bazhang: but, not listed
<bazhang> graft, patience, I am checking
<NictraSavios> I recently got a new mouse after using my laptops trackpad for a while. I was just testing it out on ubuntu and I've noticed two issues.... The first one is, my scroll button (Middle button) seems to be mixed up..
<_numbers> ever since upgrade to 12.04    ooffice writer   menus always appear on the wrong screen. so if i have writer open in screen 3, then i right-click in the document, the popup/context menu appears on screen 4. same with file menus.
<NictraSavios> When I scroll up, it goes down.  and vice vera...
<crond> Can I safely change my xubuntu to ubuntu without messing up settings and uninstalling programs?
<crond> or must I do a complete reinstall?
<NictraSavios> And its not consistent either. Some programs scroll backwards, others do it the right way.
<Pecker> crond: reinstall, its a different distro pretty much
<platius> graft http://www.support.xerox.com/support/workcentre-6505/downloads/enca.html?operatingSystem=winxp
<ActionParsnip> crond: sure, remove xfce if you don't need it. Removing xubuntu-desktop will not do anything except remove the xubuntu-desktop metapackage
<crond> Pecker, ah.  Well that'd be a huge pain.
<ActionParsnip> Pecker: its not a different distro, its just some different apps
<NictraSavios> The second problem with this mouse is... well, not really a problem, more of a curiosity. How do I alter the buttons to preform macros instead of their functions
<crond> ActionParsnip, will installing ubuntu-desktop update my plymouth and everything?
<graft> platius: sure, what do i do with that, though?
<graft> platius: there's a ppd, but it's wrapped in some windows executable
<oCean> graft: I find that the PPD's in the Printer Model Package (support.xerox.com) usually work just fine with similar models.
<oCean> graft: for example, there is a xr_WorkCentre65.ppd, which might just work for the 6505
<graft> oCean: ah i will try that, thanks
<platius> graft looks like the linux version is an rpm file witch is usually trouble for ubuntu, sorry
<LordOfTime> platius: the source code has to be somewhere ;P
<ActionParsnip> crond: you can switch plymouth with: sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth; sudo update-initramfs -u
<LordOfTime> you sure the source tarball doesnt exist, platius, graft?
<crond> ActionParsnip, thank you
<ActionParsnip> crond: quite trivial really but if you want to switch it you can
<graft> arg, now i need "/usr/lib/cups/filter/XeroxWCPfilter"
<Boing> hello gurus, I did a fresh install ppc on a g5 and grub error so I booted to a boot repair disk and showing no default or ui configuration directive found any thoughts
<ActionParsnip> Boing: what grub error do you get?
<Boing> grub loading 1.5 but nothing happens
<Huluu> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Boing> ActionParnsnip is the problem with the mbr?
<fuzzynurfhurter> is there some software to fix the super-block of a HD??
<ActionParsnip> Boing: likely, try this: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video
<ashmew2> Hi , im trying to compile gnome-games from source , but i am unable to do that , help please.
<ActionParsnip> fuzzynurfhurter: the superblock is duplicated every 8000 or so blocks, so you can fsck with a different superblock and check it
<cndiv> Has anyone tried to install Ubuntu on a brand new Macbook Air? The ones that came out last week KP when I boot from the install disc.
<fuzzynurfhurter> ok well even when i format the drive to any thing it still says something about it or some thing like $mft is invalid
<ActionParsnip> fuzzynurfhurter: e.g.   sudo e2fsck -f -b 8193 /dev/hda2
<Boing> ActionParsnip I am currently using a boot rescue cd and at boot:         are there any parameters I can enter her to fix the mbr?
<ActionParsnip> Boing: the link is all I know
<Boing> ok ty
<fuzzynurfhurter> its a portable drive action
<user__> mozilla firefox
<ActionParsnip> fuzzynurfhurter: it still has a superblock which you can use if the default one is damaged
<Boing> my luck error with the video try later
<fuzzynurfhurter> thats what im trying to figure outi tried that with testdisk to try and set it back to the backup but didnt work
<ovells> ./ts3client_linux_amd64: 1: ./ts3client_linux_amd64: Syntax error
<ovells> ??
<ActionParsnip> ovells: have you read the man page?
<fuzzynurfhurter> it wont even show up when i hook it to a windows machine
<ActionParsnip> fuzzynurfhurter: if youcan see the drive in:  sudo fdisk -l   you can fix it
<fuzzynurfhurter> i will have to get it and hook it upo real quick
<fuzzynurfhurter> hey action would it matter if it didnt show the firmware number in the disk utility?
<ActionParsnip> fuzzynurfhurter: if it shows in bios and in fdisk -l   then you should be ok
<Boing> cannot find kernel image ? does this mean linux is not installed?
<fuzzynurfhurter> action this is what i get from fdisk -l   Disk /dev/sdc: 60.0 GB, 60011642880 bytes
<fuzzynurfhurter> 64 heads, 32 sectors/track, 57231 cylinders, total 117210240 sectors
<fuzzynurfhurter> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<fuzzynurfhurter> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<fuzzynurfhurter> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<fuzzynurfhurter> Disk identifier: 0x00000000
<FloodBot1> fuzzynurfhurter: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Boing: boot to liveCD and you can follow the guide I gave
<ashmew2> lol
<Boing> the guide or video is down
<fuzzynurfhurter> sry action i dont know how to do that man
<fuzzynurfhurter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1053056/
<fuzzynurfhurter> sry lol
<fuzzynurfhurter> where do all those go??
<ActionParsnip> Boing:  sudo e2fsck -f -b 8193 /dev/sdc
<ActionParsnip> fuzzynurfhurter: ^
<fuzzynurfhurter> k
<ActionParsnip> Boing: the text is still there, no
<ActionParsnip> Boing: wrong target earlier?
<ActionParsnip> :)
<bio> does anyone know how i can resolve the ia32-libs issue i've googled and stuff and it's just not working
<bio> on precise
<bio> refuses to install -> wants some multiarch thing
<bio> -f doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> bio: precise is multiarch by default
<linux_is_my_hero> why would a usb keyboard light up for windows but not linux?  everything else works including the extra buttons for volume, etc....
<c_smith> hello how do I start the module-init-tools in Ubuntu 12.04?
<fuzzynurfhurter> action this is what i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/1053063/
<asus1025c> has anyone here who owns an atom n2800 (or n2600) based netbook managed to get its hdmi port working *without* using the cedarview repo???
<nacii4> piszcie do mnie :)
<MonkeyDu1t> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<echo083> it is possible to request the installation of gnome instead on unity during the ubuntu installation ?
<MonkeyDu1t> echo083  unity is gnome + eye candy
<Scunizi> I'm having issues connecting to a WinXP client.  I notice that smbclient is installed on my machine but not smbfs(wrapper for cifs).  I can get to the shares on the win machine but can not get a directory read as it asks for user name and password (password doesn't exist for this account).  How do I overcome this hard stop?
<echo083> MonkeyDu1t, so could i remove eye candy ? which package it is ?
<fuzzynurfhurter> and ive tried the other command it says e2fsck -b 8193 already nothing different
<MonkeyDust> !notunity| echo083 better read this
<ubottu> echo083 better read this: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<echo083> Scunizi, you can't provide username and password to smbclient ?
<echo083> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<Scunizi> echo083: would that be "my" linux user name and pass? or the win machines?
<echo083> Scunizi, no the win machine username and password
<echo083> Scunizi, you want to access your winXP share from ubuntu ?
<fuzzynurfhurter> how could u get rid of bs sessions on the login screen that dont work??
<asus1025c> that is using 100% free software
<Scunizi> echo083: it's not setup as a password protected machine (the Win machine)
<echo083> MonkeyDust, okkkk cool :) i'll install gnome-panel
<c_smith> is module-init-tools started on startup?
<Scunizi> echo083: and yes.. using ubuntu to view & modify files on the win machine..
<echo083> Scunizi, you are running your share from windows server ?
<Scunizi> echo083: yes.. simple properties change within windows to share a directory ie.. Documents & Desktop.. also unticked the "Read Only"
<Scunizi> box
<echo083> Scunizi, /usr/bin/smbclient \\\\XXXX.XXXX.XXXX.XXXX\sharename
<fuzzynurfhurter> action??
<echo083> Scunizi, if you didn't set a password don't provide any to smbclient :)
<linux_is_my_hero> what are some good keyboards to get for ubuntu that will actually light-up?  mine doesnt
<linux_is_my_hero> it only lights up for windows
<nacii4> pisac do mnie :)
<echo083> Scunizi, you could explore your network with nautilus too
<Scunizi> echo083: echo083 the IP settings on the network are DHCP so I would have to physically verify the IP each time I use that command.. one change I did make on my machine is to add "wins" to /etc/nsswitch.conf before "dns" but haven't restarted my network yet.. how do I do that on Ubuntu?
<Scunizi> echo083: nautilus or dolphin.. that's what I'm currently using to explore the shares with.
<asus1025c> has anyone here who owns an atom n2800 (or n2600) based netbook managed to get its hdmi port working *without* using the cedarview repo???
<Boing> i am stuck with this grub loading stage 1.5 /n Grub loading, please wait.. I am trying to reboot to live cd and comes back to the same message
<zephy> hi guys, could someone tell me how to disable the "hardware cursor" please? the internet suggests this might fix an issue I currently have
<fuzzynurfhurter> ne 1 had a prob with superblock  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1053063/
<echo083> Scunizi, use ifup and ifdown to release your network interface and reactivate it
<Scunizi> echo083: thanks.. I'll give that a shot first then try the previous command using the IP address if nautilus or dolphin don't work directly.
<echo083> Scunizi, ok :)
<fuzzynurfhurter> there a way to fix it through terminal??
<echo083> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<Scunizi> echo083: is the ifup / ifdown usage "sudo ifdown" to bring it down and "sudo ifup" to bring it up?
<fuzzynurfhurter> how do u take non working sessions off the login screen??
<Boing> i am stuck with this grub loading stage 1.5 /n Grub loading, please wait.. I am trying to reboot to live cd and comes back to the same message
<echo083> Scunizi, yes sudo !! sudo ifdown IFACE
<Scunizi> echo083: IFACE??  what's that?
<echo083> Scunizi, where IFACE is the network card you want to release
<Scunizi> echo083: ah.. like eth0
<echo083> Scunizi, yess !!!!
<al_the_x> Anyone here running MySQL replication on Ubuntu 12.04?
<Scunizi> echo083: ok.. got it.. brb
<echo083> Scunizi, IFACE = Interface = Network interface
<faryshta> Hi. Can you guys recommend me a graphic client for mysql?
<fuzzynurfhurter> boing it wont get past the stage 1.5 grub loading??
<echo083> Scunizi, ifdown = IFACE DOWN !
<Boing> fuz yes
<Scunizi> echo083: so.. sudo ifdown eth0 (or whatever it is)
<killer> ubuntu in unity 3D crashes a lot ....here what i get by typing unity --replace :"http://pastebin.com/EYFHPBPR"
<echo083> Scunizi, yes !!
<al_the_x> faryshta: Navicat, phpMyAdmin, MySQL dev tools.
<Gyges> faryshta, to configure mysql databases : phpmyadmin
<echo083> Scunizi, and sudo ifup eth0 to reactivate it
<Boing> fuz then i tried using the boot rescue disk and gave msg no kernel image found
<al_the_x> Anyone running MySQL replication with 12.04 yet?
<faryshta> al_the_x, Gyges phpMyAdmin is for servers and have some security issues. I will try the rest of the toolsyou mentioned.
<Scunizi> echo083: that brings another problem.. the system says.. eth0 & eth1 are not configured.. what's the command to see what it's labeled?
<echo083> Scunizi, ifconfig
<kkant> fuck
<Scunizi> echo083: DOH!  I should have remember that.
<al_the_x> faryshta: Yes, phpMyAdmin isn't my favorite but can work in a pinch, particularly over localhost connections.
<echo083> Scunizi, lol
<echo083> al_the_x, it is a particular package to manage mysql replication ?
<tmg> al_the_x: only for loclhost
<al_the_x> faryshta: The MySQL Dev Tools package is pretty good, last I looked. Eclipse also has some nice ER rendering built in.
<faryshta> al_the_x, yes but for production servers its the last option I would use :-)
<Yoshi2889> Hey guys, back for another round of support lol
<faryshta> al_the_x, mysql dev tools sounds nice let me install it :)
<Scunizi> echo083: weird.. ifconfig confirms that eth0 is what I'm using.. but sudo ifdown eth0 says eth0 isn't configured.. ???
<tmg> faryshta: you can, if access is defined wise
<al_the_x> faryshta: Agreed. But why have an accessible mysql in production anyway? :D
<echo083> Scunizi, probably because you already release it, try sudo ifup eth0
<Scunizi> echo083: if that were the case we would be disconnected :)
<al_the_x> Anyone using config files in /etc/mysql/conf.d/ to configure MySQL?
<echo083> Scunizi, ohhh nice thinking !
<echo083> Scunizi, but you could have use your windows box
<echo083> Scunizi, just not to lose my pride :)
<Scunizi> echo083: true.. or the lappy next to me.. this happens to be my desktop
<Yoshi2889> I reinstalled GRUB so I could boot Ubuntu from Windows again, but now GRUB shows me that selection screen every time I boot my laptop, can I change it to automatically boot Ubuntu and hold left shift for the menu?
<cb_> s
<Scunizi> echo083: perhaps just using the appelate in the gui to shut it down.. (running kde desktop right now.)
<echo083> Scunizi, yes why not but i have no explaination with ifdown says your iface is not configured
<killer> programs disappearing  after being minimized in unity 3D but works ok in unity 2D
<Scunizi> .
<Scunizi> echo083: am I back?
<nitrohax> i gave up
<wasd> you folks have experience w/ irssi ?
<echo083> Scunizi, did you find your window$ box exploring the network with nautilus ?
<Scunizi> echo083: same issue.. still asking for uname/pass.. :(
<bazhang> wasd, try #irssi
<echo083> Scunizi, just click ok
<glosoli> lol I was happy for Skype 4 until I happen to know that it crashes my gnome session 5 times a day cool huh
<al_the_x> Anybody? MySQL replication? Is there an #ubuntu-server channel?
<echo083> wasd, what do you need to do with irssi ?
<wasd> bazhang: already did - people are not very responsive
<glosoli> al_the_x: there is
<wasd> echo083: i'm havin trouble loading a script
<echo083> al_the_x, #mysql ?
<al_the_x> glosoli: Indeed. When in doubt, /join something. :D
<wasd> cant keep thinking i forgot some elementary thing :P
<Scunizi> echo083: I don't think that using the appelate actually re-read the nsswitch.conf file.. is there a way to force that?
<al_the_x> echo083: I'm not sure it's a MySQL bug yet… I'll hit up #mysql next.
<nitrohax> is there a nessacary reason to install all the language packs?
<echo083> al_the_x, there is no dedicated mysql replication channel :(
<echo083> wasd, i'll be helpless i used once irssi to chat but that's all sorry
<Scunizi> echo083: Oh. I had to hit enter numerous times before the request disappeared.. now dolphin is "Loading Folder". It's not cached so it might take a while.. but then may never happen as well.
<qdb>  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas there is no 10.10 . is there ppas for 10.10 ? or usable?
<xangua> qdb: 10.10 is no longer supported
<bazhang> qdb 10.10 is not supported
<echo083> Scunizi, now it shouldn't request any username or password to use your share as far as i remember
<echo083> Scunizi, fix the name resolution and you'll be good. nsswitch.conf is loaded by nscd
<nitrohax> is there an updated driver for an nvidia 9gt series card in teh repos?
<MFen> where is "create launcher" in ubuntu 11.10
<MFen> i right-click the desktop and the only options i have are: create new folder, create new document... create new document does not have a subitem for launcher
<thomasbomb> Is there a way to automatically SSH with ubuntu?
<beandog> thomasbomb: what do you mean
<Scunizi> echo083: so to restart nscd it's sudo service nscd restart ?
<echo083> Scunizi, yes ! if your nsswitch is correctly set it should be good
<thomasbomb> I want to use SSH to change settings on my router when a certain program runs
<Gyges> thomasbomb, you can ssh in a script and let the script run the program
<qdb> xangua, bazhang, thank you. i have 10.10 installed and want to install intel gma 3600 enabled linux kernel. but the 10.10 is fresh , not very hard to install other thing. i have 10.04 usbflash. ... so i ll search whether there ready kernel for intel gma 3600 ...
<Jacta> is there a list over commands i can add in /usr/share/applications/skype.desktop?
<Havelin> my gconf-editor wont open, anyone know why that might happen?
<thomasbomb> Gyges yes that's what  I want, how do I do that?
<Jacta> looking for a notray or so
<Scunizi> echo083: nscd isn't recognized as a service.. :( .. perhaps just a reboot (I hate to do that when I don't have to)
<Gyges> Havelin, try running it from the console and looking at the messages
<nitrohax> horay install done
<Havelin> Ahh yeah it's not installed /facepalm
<wcchandler> thomasbomb: you can call ssh to do a command and exit, just like you would if you connected to it...  e.g. "ssh root@host 'uptime'" will return the uptime of host
<jamm> hello people
<echo083> Scunizi, ohhh i don't remember which service is managing the nsswitch file when nscd is not installed i thought it was installed by default sorry
<Pokinawa> Hi Guys... I am struggling to install ubuntu 12.04.... the installer doesn't detect my windows 7 OS or partitions... any thoughts? :|
<Gyges> thomasbomb, http://pastebin.com/D0hM9XHH
<echo083> Scunizi, yes reboot !!
<wcchandler> thomasbomb: you'd need to setup password-less, key based authentication between your machine and the server
<jamm> i ned help for asterix
<h00k> Pokinawa: make sure you do a clean shutdown, or do a checkdisk from Windows to make sure the partition is clean.
<Jordan_U> Pokinawa: You probably have an invalid partition table, which will need to be fixed before installing Ubuntu (and which is important to fix on its own as well). Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<jamm> anyone
<thomasbomb> Well I don't really understand SSH that well... I guess I should look into it more before trying to write a script for it
<Pokinawa> thanks h00k.... strange thing is.... I can see the partitions in when i go to "Computer" in ubuntu (try live)
<qdb> is there linux 3.4 for 10.04 somewhere ? so that bcmwl-kernel-source for bcm4313 wifi also works.. does bcmwl-kernel-source at least work in 12.10 alpha1 ?
<Pokinawa> but not when installing.... just see dev/sda 1TB FREE!?
<steveoliver> Should I upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04?  Anyone know what upgrade is like, how long it'll take?
<qdb>  does bcmwl-kernel-source at least work in 12.10 alpha1 , with 3.4 kernel ?
<wcchandler> steveoliver: I have problems about twice a week with my 12.04 install, going from 11.10 and 11.04 on another machine.  I suggest waiting for 12.04.1 in a couple months
<Jordan_U> Pokinawa: Did you see my message?
<Pokinawa> nope sorry... lemme scroll...
<steveoliver> wcchandler, i'm glad I asked, sorry you're having problems.  any way to roll back?
<Pokinawa> @Jordan... how do i fix this?
<wcchandler> steveoliver: it's all good.  they're not big enough to worry about rolling back for
<MonkeyDust> steveoliver  in a terminal type *do-release-upgrade* (without the stars) , takes about an hour, you have to confirm 1 or 2 things during upgrade
<Zac198969> Anyone know how to enable anti aliasing with ati cards in ubuntu?
<steveoliver> MonkeyDust, does 12.04 run any faster on the same hardware?
<Scunizi> echo083: the "how to" on Ubuntu Forums also shows installing winbind.. know anything about that?
<LordOfTime> !anyone | Zac198969
<ubottu> Zac198969: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<MonkeyDust> steveoliver  i'm happy with it
<Zac198969> ?? I don't understand
<Zac198969> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Jordan_U> Pokinawa: It depends on what exactly is wrong, and "sudo parted -l" should tell us that fairly clearly.
<wcchandler> steveoliver: quite a bit for me.  on my laptop I went from 1:45 - 2 hrs battery life to ~5hrs
<steveoliver> oh, wow
<Jordan_U> !tab | Pokinawa
<ubottu> Pokinawa: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Zac198969> !details Enable anti aliasing with ati video card
<ubottu> Zac198969: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fuzzynurfhurter> dam i need that wcc lol
<kyle__> Hey.  Is something going on with the ubuntu update servers?  I keep getting size mismatch errors.
<Pokinawa> !tab | Jordan_U
<echo083> Scunizi, it is integrate samba in your windows domain i don't think you need it, but i'm not expert :( i just give up windows few months ago and using nfs
<ubottu> Jordan_U: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<wcchandler> fuzzynurfhurter: i5 processor with intel graphics.  not sure what changed but yeah
<steveoliver> i've had some issues in 11.10 recently with resuming from Suspend, weird login screen blackout/double-login, plus my mouse is starting to pause every 30 seconds or so...
<fuzzynurfhurter> mines an aspire 1 netbook wcc
<Zac198969> !gq
<ubottu> Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<steveoliver> been doing all the system updates but not really installing any new software/services
<qdb> is there quantal channel
<Pici> qdb: #ubuntu+1
<wcchandler> I always shutdown/cold boot my laptop.  I never mess with suspend/hibernate
<Pokinawa> Jordan_U: I am on windows right now.... how can debug this partition issues on Win?
<qdb> thank you, Pici
<fuzzynurfhurter> me either was of time
<wcchandler> SSD hdd nets a ~10 second boot
<fuzzynurfhurter> waste
<steveoliver> wcchandler, it helps when you gotta walk away and kids might decide to "work hard" :)
<kyle__> wcchandler: Not every has the option of an SSD, but when you got it, it's nice I admit.
<Jordan_U> Pokinawa: This is *much* easier to debug from GNU/Linux. Is it too difficult to boot from the Ubuntu LiveCD?
<maplebed> hi, question about partman and the 'priority'.  I'm reading http://coewww.rutgers.edu/www1/linuxclass2010/lessons/lesson2/partman-auto-recipe.txt and it says that priority is usually between minimal size and maximal size.  I don't understand why it should be in that range - isn't it only used in partitiion competition?
<fuzzynurfhurter> ive had a prob when trying to reboot ubuntu\
<steveoliver> hibernate/suspend has always been hit or miss in old versions of ubuntu, but so far, generally it's at least kinda worked
<Pokinawa> Jordan_U: No.. I'll reboot and join server from ubuntu again in a bit.. ty
<Jordan_U> Pokinawa: You're welcome.
<MonkeyDust> maplebed  discussions in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<asus1025c> has anyone here who owns an atom n2800 (or n2600) based netbook managed to get its hdmi port working *without* using the cedarview repo???
<kyle__> asus1025c: Is that one of the dual core ones or quad core ones?
<hichamat> does 'grub-install /dev/sda' install grub only or grub + MBR ?
<maplebed> MonkeyDust: sorry, I came here because it's the ubuntu installer preseeding that's doing the partman setup.  is that really offtopic?
<maplebed> I'm happy to switch if that's a better place.
<echo083> Scunizi, sorry i've to go i hope someone more skilled thank me could be helpful
<zwned> is it possible to configure boot from SAN without the use of PXE for initrd, kernel, and boot? I would like to have 100% of the OS on the SAN
<claude2> can anyone here help with an nfs problem im having trying to get a diskless install working?
<kyle__> zwned: If you've got an HBA I beleive so.
<morsnowski> zwned, that would mean you have to have your HBA's recognised prior to boot
<PrivateAlpha> Keyboard not working on the LGE23 anyone know of a fix?
<Jordan_U> hichamat: Your question is odd because the portion of grub which is installed to the MBR is a pretty critical portion. "grub-install /dev/sda" will definitely install grub's boot sector to the MBR of /dev/sda, as well as embedding grub's core.img to the embedding area (usually the area between the mbr and first partition) and grub-install will also setup /boot/grub/ with the files grub needs (though it will not create a /boot/grub/grub.cfg, as that is ...
<Jordan_U> ... what grub-mkconfig is for).
<asus1025c> kyle__: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N2800  cpu cores	:  2
<kyle__> zwned: iSCSI or fiberchanel HBAs show up as scsi devices.  As long as your system/bios can see & use it as a scsi card, youre good.
<kyle__> asus1025c: Hum.  Sorry, newest atom I have is a D525.
<damms005> Guys, does /dev behave like /tmp? (I dd'eda partition to it and vamoosed on restart)
<asus1025c> ok thanks anyway
<kyle__> damms005: /dev is a virtual directory (usually), /tmp is (usually) a physical diretory, and many distros clear it out on boot.
<Jordan_U> zwned: Only if you have firmware which supports whatever protocol you're using on the SAN, which is *very* unlikely.
<zwned> kyle, they are
<linux_is_my_hero> anyone tried a lightup keyboard with ubuntu yet?
<fission6> how can i see whats running on port 80
<damms005> Thanks kyle__ : Just fried a partition...olo
<zwned> Jordan, have server iSCSI offload firmware
<kyle__> zwned: iSCSI offload != HBA.
<zwned> it worked todo the base install - however the when rebooting I get all of my NICs requesting DHCP
<kyle__> zwned: offload and hba are way different.
<morsnowski> fission6, netstat -lnp|grep :80
<fission6> thanks
<zwned> http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/network/BroadCom/R125875/en/iscsi.htm
<zwned> says boot from SAN is supported but only list windows servers
<zwned> I believe Dell supports RHEL for this as well
<fuzzynurfhurter> how do to take out some of the sessions on the login screen they dont work any more
<morsnowski> fuzzybunny69y, killall -u SUERNAME
<Alumin> if I need a Java plugin for Firefox, I just need to install "icedtea-plugin" and its dependencies right?
<morsnowski> fuzzybunny69y, killall -u USERNAME that is
<zwned> I can go into firmware and select my target also select it for boot
<zwned> I get past grub but it hangs on DHCP RARP
<morsnowski> fuzzynurfhurter, , killall -u USERNAME that is
<Alumin> I just get this "Downloading..." window with nothing in it and the standard Java unsigned applet warning
<Alumin> which is fine, but I can't click in the warning window because the "Downloading..." window is "in front of" it
<thomasbomb> How do I use SSH and a public key via terminal?
<Alumin> thomasbomb: do you have the public and private key already?
<thomasbomb> Yes
<e3m> hi
<Alumin> ok, first you have to get the public key to the server...is that already done?
<thomasbomb> Yes
<kyle__> Alumin: Sometimes that happens with code meant for "official java".  I've noticed that a fair amount with things that never get updated, like java on print-servers, crappy routers, etc.
<Alumin> ssh -i private_key user@host
<e3m> forza Napoli asd
<PrivateAlpha> Keyboard not working on the LGE23 anyone know of a fix?
<Alumin> kyle__: it's not even getting that far though
<Alumin> I can't even get past the security warning about the unsigned applet
<Sire> I'm currently downloading Ubuntu 12.04-server/amd64 and I plan to use it in a headless audio PC that also does torrents. What should I do during and after installing Ubuntu?
<e3m> who is italian?
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<kyle__> Alumin: I've got some dells with a remote java-console.  If I used openjdk or 64bit oracle-jdk, I get a downloading screen that doesn't move for 10 minutes, then it will magically connect, or just die.  You mean in the applet right?
<kyle__> Alumin: Also, minimize your browser window, sometimes the allow-applet screens get hidden.
<Alumin> yes, and in fact the applet in question is a DRAC remote console
<kyle__> Alumin: Heh.  64bit system?
<Alumin> I can see the "allow" screen, it just won't accept my mouse input
<Alumin> 32-bit
<kyle__> Alumin: Fscking dell.
<Alumin> 10 minutes eh
<Alumin> well, I can wait that long :)
<kyle__> Alumin: Oh wow.  32bit official always works, openjdk/icedtea half the time..  It always works if I connect froma  mac, if that helps.
<kyle__> Alumin: Of course it can't do cdrom/iso redirection from apples.  Thanks dell.
<Alumin> I'm not using Sun's Java (well, Oracle's)
<Alumin> I'm using IcedTea / OpenJDK
 * kyle__ nods
<Sire> Anyon ehave input?
<Alumin> Oracle can bite my shiny metal ... hmm can I quote Futurama in here?  :P
<kyle__> Alumin: I've got two chassis full of C5125s, and they're ALL like this.
<Alumin> orly
<kyle__> Alumin: Yes.
<Pici> Sire: you haven't asked a real question yet.
<Alumin> what did you do about it?  Just wait the ten minutes, install the Oracle plugin, or use your Mac?
<Sire> I'm currently downloading Ubuntu 12.04-server/amd64 and I plan to use it in a headless audio PC that also does torrents. What should I do during and after installing Ubuntu?
<kyle__> Alumin: This is going to sound so lame.  32 windows xp in virtualbox.
<Alumin> haha
<grendal> sire install the media center?
<Alumin> there's a winbox I can RDP into if it comes to that
<Alumin> I'd prefer to just wait the 10 minutes, I only have to do this once
<cndiv> Hey #ubuntu, is there a utility that will tell me the integer value of a key combination? I'm trying to configure my trackpad to handle three-finger swiping correctly
<Alumin> what's this "Downloading..." window anyway?  I've never seen it before
<Sire> grendal: do you have more specific information? Should I just look up the media center?
<Alumin> the integer value of a key combination?
<Alumin> like a key scancode?
<fuzzynurfhurter> morsnowski i dont want to stop them running i want them to not show up when i boot up theres atleast 8 different desktop sessions i can go into
<kyle__> Alumin: I think it's a java-web-start, so it actually downloads all the peices via an applet, before launching it in a less-restrivtive sandbox than an applet has.
<morsnowski> fuzzynurfhurter, where ?
<megane16> hi all, am looking for some help regarding a usb problem, i have an external drive with a 1tb hdd, i can only seem to sustain 1.5MB/s, both the external and the motherboard are USB 2, any ideas wot might b wrong?
<fuzzynurfhurter> the login screen when u first boot up
<Alumin> morsnowski: I thinkhe's talking about the gdm greeter screen
<morsnowski> in grub ?
<maplebed> cndiv: xev maybe?
<heep--> my ubuntu is going straight to terminal instead of unity
<fuzzynurfhurter> u can choose different sessions some work some dont
<grendal> Sire,  well there is an entire distro desigend for doing what your doing (probably)  I think its mediubuntu.
<heep--> what do i type start-unity or start-gnome?
<fuzzynurfhurter> yeah alumin
<grendal> or myth.
<cndiv> maplebed, I'll try that
<Pici> grendal, sire: no, medibuntu is a repository of media related packages.
<grendal> thats right. forgot...
<Alumin> kyle__: thing is, though, if I just run "javaws <uri>" at the console, I don't get that error
<fuzzynurfhurter> i installed the lubuntu desktop session and now some of the other ones wont work any more lol
<Pokinawa> Jordan_U: Hey! So what was that command for checking my partition tables?
<morsnowski> fuzzynurfhurter, not sure what you mean. can you post a screenshot?
<grendal> whats the mediacenter distro called?  I thought there was like a tasksel for it but..wasnt sure anymore.
<Pici> Sire: You'll probably want to look into something like mpd for audio, and rtorrent for torrents... but you have a lot of choices.
<kyle__> Alumin: You can run that against the file it grabs.  Sometimes it works.
<heep--> my ubuntu is going straight to terminal instead of unity what do i type start-unity or start-gnome?
<Alumin> I do get some kind of "file not found" or whatever, but I assume that's cause I don't have the session cookie etc
<Pici> grendal: There is no headless media center task.
<fuzzynurfhurter> no i would have to reboot its on the laptop imworkin on
<maplebed> Pokinawa: is "parted -l" what you're looking for?
<grendal> hmm
<zwned> So, I boot from SAN - I am seeing the GRUB menu and select my kernel. It starts to boot and I get stuck on mty 1500 DHCP RARP. Any ideas?
<Alumin> kyle__: hmm good idea
<grendal> hold on...i must consult the oracle
<Pokinawa> maplebed: umm.. yes.. (probably)
<Jordan_U> Pokinawa: sudo parted -l
<thomasbomb> Alumin how is the file specified by -i supposed to be formatted?
<Sire> grendal, Pici, is Ubuntu 12.04/server a good place to start for this?
<Pici> grendal: maybe you're thinking of XMBC or mythbuntu
<Alumin> thomasbomb: the path to your private key file
<Pokinawa> Jordan_U: Warning: /dev/sda contains GPT signatures, indicating that it has a GPT table.
<Pokinawa> However, it does not have a valid fake msdos partition table, as it should.
<Pokinawa> Perhaps it was corrupted -- possibly by a program that doesn't understand GPT
<Pokinawa> partition tables.  Or perhaps you deleted the GPT table, and are now using an
<Pokinawa> msdos partition table.  Is this a GPT partition table?
<thomasbomb> Alumin I mean the actual file
<FloodBot1> Pokinawa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thomasbomb> Is it supposed to be just the key?
<Alumin> thomasbomb: like, that would be id_rsa
<Alumin> (not, for example, id_rsa.pub)
<Pici> Sire: sure, but be prepared to do some manual configurations to get mpd or whatever jukebox software you want to work.
<thomasbomb> the file that starts with -----BEGIN RSA PRIVATE KEY-----
<Alumin> yeah, that should be it
<fuzzynurfhurter> alumin what is a better discription of the greeter page?
<thomasbomb> Well it's not working >.<
<cndiv> maplebed, apt-get install xev isn't working and I don't see it in synaptic, did it change names perhaps?
<thomasbomb> Permission denied (publickey).
<Alumin> that can mean a few things
<also> sudo dpkg -a --configure
<Alumin> 1) server isn't configured to allow public key authentication (unlikely)
<also> Usually works for me when I have apt problems.
<also> Ah.
<Alumin> 2) private key file not readable by your user
<Pokinawa> Jordan_U: It says "Unable to open /dev/sr0 read-write (Read-only file system)
<Pici> cndiv: xev should already be installed, but if you don't have it, install x11-utils.
<Alumin> 2) permissions on private key (or the directory it's in) too permissive...SSH will refuse to use the key if any other user can read it
<Sire> Pici, mk, I'll deal with all the configuration stuff.
<fuzzynurfhurter> but u know whatim talking about huh?
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | Pokinawa
<Pokinawa> Jordan_U: "Error: Can't have a partition outside the disk! "
<ubottu> Pokinawa: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Alumin> 3) You were fibbing earlier when you said the public key was on the server
<Alumin> :)
<m1chael> im trying to install a package called 'liquidsoap' on 11.04 xubuntu.. i get no errors on installation, but the program seems to be having a hard time with finding liquidsoup-plugin* packages that i've installed.. i've found no solutions (except for compiling from source- and that is proving to be a daunting task...) any ideas?
<cndiv> Pici, ok thank
<cndiv> s
<morsnowski> fuzzynurfhurter, no or you would have gotten an answer
<Alumin> thomasbomb: your best bet is going to be to a) run your ssh client with -v, and b) check the logs on the server
<fuzzynurfhurter> alumin knows what im talking about the freaking login screen when it first boots to linux
<thomasbomb> Alumin http://paste.ubuntu.com/1053155/
<thomasbomb> (Not the whole thing)
<fuzzynurfhurter> guess i could try to delete it from the install uninstall program of the desktop sessions
<Pokinawa> Ubuntu installer doesn't detect windows 7... "sudo parted -l" returns "Error: Can't have a partition outside the disk!"
<Alumin> morsnowski: he's talking about the list of available environments presented by the display manager
<Alumin> I don't know how to configure gdm as I'm a heretical KDE user, but that's the list he's trying to edit
<fuzzynurfhurter> thank u alumin i thought i made it plain as i could lol
<Jon--> Approx time to upgrade a base sys from 11.10->12.04 after download, moderately fast HD?
<fuzzynurfhurter> some will load and some wont any more
<morsnowski> still not sure what he is talking about, maybe the dropdown box for the desktops?
<thomasbomb> Alumin did you look at the paste?
<Pokinawa> a little help please? Why are my partitions and Win7 not detected by ubuntu 12.04 installer? :(
<fuzzynurfhurter> yes i want to either take some of those off or fix them morsnowski
<morsnowski> now then reinstall those desktops or uninstall them
<Alumin> thomasbomb: that's a strange filename
<thomasbomb> well that's where it generated
<Alumin> I'd recommend naming your private key either "identity", "id_rsa", or "id_dsa" depending on format
<qdb> as i know it i spossible to compile latest kernel , but bcmwl-kernel-source will not be compatible with it?
<fuzzynurfhurter> i install lubuntu on here and it made some of them not work
<thomasbomb> But still there's a problem
<morsnowski> which ones
<Alumin> thomasbomb: check the logs on the server
<thomasbomb> It's my router
<Alumin> /var/log/secure if it's Red Hat-ish, /var/log/auth.log if it's Debian-ish
<fuzzynurfhurter> morsnowski will be back in a min to make a list
<thomasbomb> I don't know if it's possible
<thomasbomb> DD-WRT
<Alumin> oh
<thomasbomb> :/
<Alumin> I don't know how to check the logs on that
<Jordan_U> Pokinawa: Did you use this hard drive in a mac previously?
<amithiel> hi
<Pokinawa> Jordan_U: nope
<Alumin> thomasbomb: did you follow this?  http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/SSH
<Pokinawa> it's been in my desktop since the beginning
<trylife> gaga
<thomasbomb> Alumin yes
<Alumin> thomasbomb: hmm
<thomasbomb> I'll try rebooting my router really quick
<alex_under> Hello
<Alumin> start again from step 1? :)
<thomasbomb> brb
<Jordan_U> Pokinawa: Well then it sounds like your OEM did something really odd. I would recommend using "fixparts" to fix it, by removing the GPT signatures.
<alex_under> How can I enable ipv6 ?
<GeeksOnHugs> i installed the ubuntu desktop edition and I heard of all this eye candy, which I guess is not on by default?  What do I need to download or set up to get eye candy goodness?
<alex_under> on Xubuntu *
<Jordan_U> Pokinawa: http://www.rodsbooks.com/fixparts/
<Pokinawa> Jordan_U: I think i might have screwed up.. I assembled the PC myself!
<Alumin> alex_under: XFCE isn't really known for its eye candy
<Alumin> it does have window transparency though
<Pokinawa> I was using a tool to shrink my partition... and things have been strange ever since
<Alumin> if you want the "OMG I'm hacking the Gibson" eye candy you probably need to use GNOME or KDE
<GeeksOnHugs> I have the standard ubuntu, so that's unity right?  Can I get eye candy?
<alex_under> Alumin: what does IP version 6 have to do with eye-candy ?
<Pokinawa> "Hacking the Gibson eye candy" -- LOL
<Alumin> alex_under: absolutely nothing, I totally just answered the wrong person
<GeeksOnHugs> well asnwer me then plz
<Alumin> that was awesome though in a way
<Nede> hi chat
<Alumin> haha...  GeeksOnHugs unfortunately I know next to nothing about Unity, I've been a KDE user for years
<haled> is aircrack-ng out of the repositories?
<Nede> one alternative for network-manager-strongswan? This pack have a bug in 12.04.....
<GeeksOnHugs> should i switch?  I only have unity cause it came with it
<Jordan_U> Pokinawa: OK, then what probably happened is that the drive manufacturer used GPT as the format it started with, then the Windows installer clobbered it and used an msdos label without properly removing the GPT signatures (like a good GPT aware utility would do).
<jackiechan0> Hello I just installed Ubuntu on my ASUS N56VZ but it doesn't start, Windows 7 always start it's something with UEFI could anyone help me?
<fuzzynurfhurter> morsnowski this is what i got http://paste.ubuntu.com/1053176/
<Pokinawa> Jordan_U: ah ok.. so fixparts can rectify this mess?
<thomasbomb> Alumin rebooting didn't fix it
<Jordan_U> Pokinawa: Yes.
<jackiechan0> Hello I just installed Ubuntu on my ASUS N56VZ but it doesn't start, Windows 7 always start it's something with UEFI could anyone help me?
<morsnowski> fuzzynurfhurter, then go reinstall those that you want. it maybe better to uninstall those that you don't first
<kyle__> Humm.  I don't suppose anyone here is good with the fim image viewer?
<fuzzynurfhurter> oh ok well i wasnt sure i just wanted the ldxe xubuntu and the lubuntu
<kevininspain> just installed Ubuntu 12.04 lts much better than mint 10, 12, 13 etc more stable and low cpu outputs
<Jordan_U> Pokinawa: From the LiveCD, to instll fixparts, either use Software Center and install "gdisk", or from the terminal run "sudo software-properties-gtk -e universe; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install gdisk".
<morsnowski> ok then get rid of whaat you don't need
<fuzzynurfhurter> they were on there them i installed lubuntu and then they didnt work lol
<Jordan_U> Pokinawa: I'll be gone for about an hour, if you can't figure it out on your own (and somebody here can't help) I'll be back so don't give up :)
<Pokinawa> ah.. ok.. thanks a lot!
<Pokinawa> Jordan_U: TY :)
<Jordan_U> Pokinawa: You're welcome :)
<trylife> - - -- ------1
<kevininspain> there is a lot more users here than in #linuxmint-help
<trylife> 中文
<gr8linux> is there any body work with webkit?
<trylife> no ....
<kevininspain> hay españoles
<guntbert> !ot | kevininspain
<ubottu> kevininspain: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gr8linux> I had serious problem with it
<guntbert> !anyone | gr8linux
<ubottu> gr8linux: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<jsoft> Any suggestions on a super light-weight browser which also has some kind of ad-blocking gizmotron (like adblock for firefox) ?
<kevininspain> ubottu, I am asking for help in Spanish
<ubottu> kevininspain: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fuzzynurfhurter> morsnowski i aint sure what there called to uninstall them theres afew different openboxes installed on here
<rednav> :p
<bashing> I am trying use echo to print something, which I'm trying to store in a variable. It consists of multiple strings (using bash), but it keeps overwriting. Any ideas?
<kevininspain> a bot ??
<guntbert> !es | kevininspain
<ubottu> kevininspain: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<zykotick9> jsoft: if your looking for a lightweight browser, have you tried uzbl?  it's quite different from other browsers - and not sure about the adblocking (kinda doubt it has it actually) - but it's real light
<kevininspain> okey dokey
<gr8linux> ubottu: I try to wrote code with pygobject and webkit in quickly but after I add "import webkit" my application not start at all
<ubottu> gr8linux: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest50510> Hi, I'm having some problems with SSHing into a fileserver; I can get in fine and it seems to have a network connection but can't resolve hostnames. "ping 8.8.8.8" works, while "ping google.com" won't. I've tried changing /etc/resolv.conf to use 8.8.8.8 with no effect. What is the next step in troubleshooting dns?
<kevininspain> pues vaya rollo en fin me voy entonces
<StarOnD> why do we need a \ before the * in $ git rm log/\*.log ? Can someone please tell me
<morsnowski> fuzzynurfhurter, start here http://askubuntu.com/questions/147858/how-to-remove-desktop-environments
<zykotick9> bashing: if you don't get an answer here, try #bash
<guntbert> StarOnD: because without the \ the shell will expand the * into all filenames in the current directory
<gr8linux> I need help about quickly and webkit
<zykotick9> StarOnD: do you understand what a \ does?  i'm not sure, specifically whey git need the * that way...?  but \ tells the shell to literally interpret the next character
<FairlyWell> Webkit?!  I love webkit!
<fuzzynurfhurter> k i have something off topic on a HD i did e2fsck something something and now the file manager finnaly found the HD
<kyle__> For whoever was asking for a lightweight browser with adblocking: this page has a hosts file that will make the world a better place by blocking all the crap, on all browsers on your system.
<fuzzynurfhurter> thxx morsnowski
<kyle__> http://someonewhocares.org/hosts/
<StarOnD> so we disable the shell from expanding the *
<StarOnD> which acts on that command 1st,git or the shell ?
<gr8linux> FairlyWell: I had problem with developing an app with quickly and webkit
<StarOnD> I think the shell is disabled so that git can expand it later , do I understand correctly?
<fuzzynurfhurter> gonna check and see if windows finds it real quick
<StarOnD> I mean expansion by the shell is disabled so git can expand i
<guntbert> StarOnD: right
<Pokinawa> using fixparts it says "Unable to read MBR data from '/dev/sda'! Exiting!"   Any thoughts???
<StarOnD> guntbert, but what if we allow the shell to expand it,then git no longer has to expand it so our work is still done
<Guest16947> Hello, I'm Needing Help Towards An Ongoing Issue With Ubuntu 12.04 LTS.
<trylife> //
<trylife> /
<trylife> /////
<trylife> ////]]]]s]200sd
<kyle__> Hum.  Is 'buntu including some fb drivers in the kernel now?  I've got an fb device, but no fb module loaded?
<Pokinawa> need help with partitions please....... I think I have issues in the partition table....
<guntbert> StarOnD: I didn't read that code in depth, and I have no idea what is is supposed to do - please ask questions about details with bash in #bash
<Guest1232> Hi, need help with an ongoing issue with Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Pokinawa> fixparts /dev/sda   throws an  error and exitrs!
<nitrohax> Pokinawa, what problems are you having?
<nitrohax> Pokinawa, have you tried using gparted?
<Pokinawa> nitrohax: My ubuntu installer doesnt detect Win7
<morsnowski> !anyone | Guest1232
<ubottu> Guest1232: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<nitrohax> does it detect differnt partitions on the HD?
<Pokinawa> nitrohax: if I open "Computer" I can see it in the GUI... but the installer seems to think I have 1TB free space! o_O
<Pokinawa> so i am scared to install ubuntu.. just in case it wipes my windows 7
<Guest1232> Does, anybody know how to install a Netgear Drivers cd in Ubuntu 12.04? I have a desktop and can't connect to the internet without using the installation cd.
<nitrohax> Pokinawa, have you thought about using the wubi installer then.
<morsnowski> Guest1232, driver for what
<Pokinawa> yes... tried that in Windows... it only gives me the option to reboot with disk inside....
<Guest1232> My, Netgear Wifi.
<Pokinawa> so I am back to where I started
<Nede> one alternative for network-manager-strongswan? This pack have a bug in 12.04.....
<morsnowski> Guest1232, router, modem, network card?
<StarOnD> alright guntbert, many thanks!
<nitrohax> Pokinawa, you installed the wubi and restarted and it did't take you to the window boot manager or grub?
<Jon--> do-install-upgrade just returned an error due to mysql having issues, help?
<Jon--> 11.10->12.04
<Guest1232> Sorry , Morsnowski Yes my Network Card well an antenna, that needs the drivers to connect to the internet.
<Pokinawa> nitrohax: Nope! straight to live mode.. with 2 options on install.. 1. Erase 2. Something else
<Pokinawa> nitrohax: I tried 2. Something else... and it doesn't see my partitions...
<morsnowski> Guest1232, I'm afraid i never played witha netgear network card
<nitrohax> Pokinawa, have you started windows, then put the live cd in?
<Pokinawa> yes
<Jon--> Here's the output so far, my distribution upgrade is frozen. http://pastie.org/private/vmjam7jxxncpdeqvu90xa
<morsnowski> i have a few routers but thats it
<nitrohax> Pokinawa, and while in windows you installed wubi?
<Guest1232> Morsnowski, What do you suggest?
<Pokinawa> nitrohax: No, autoplayer launched "wubi.exe" anyway.. Do I need to manually install wubi?
<Galvatron> Guest1232: Patebin the output of "lsusb"
<morsnowski> most network vards are recognised by default, i don't even know whether thats ausb or pci card
<Guest1232> Morsnowski, Sorry Yes, its a usb type.
<Galvatron> Guest1232:: Or "lspci", depending of what kind it is
<morsnowski> ok type lsusb and tell us what you get
<Galvatron> "Lsusb" then
<Galvatron> *"lsusb"
<Guest1232> Galvatron, You'll need to be more specific i'm not familiar with Ubuntu that much.
<Pokinawa> nitrohax: One other thing... with 11.10 I could do it from Win (using wubi) but it only let me allocate a max of 30Gb to Ubuntu... is this normal?
<morsnowski> ctrl-alt t and then lsusb
<nitrohax> yes taht is normal.
<rhizmoe> is there any fix for gnome3 removing the ability to scroll through tabs using the mousewheel?
<Galvatron> Paste the "lsusb" command to the terminal, and post the wohole output on on http://pastebin.com
<Guest1232>  Morsnowski, Well, I'll Try that then return online and tell you what i get
<i7c> my (new) notebook's battery is sucked empty in no time on ubuntu. i had the suspicion that it uses the NVIDIA card instead of the power-saving intel graphix. but when i start nvidia x server settings it tells me nvidia driver is not used atm... any other ideas why it is empty so fast?
<nitrohax> you shouldn't need more then 30 gb anyways doing it that way. you can still access the host HD
<Galvatron> i7c: What laptop?
<Pokinawa> ah.. ok..
<nitrohax> Pokinawa, are you using the ubuntu live cd now?
<Guest1232> Galvatron, Thanks for the helpful information.
<Pokinawa> yes
<i7c> Galvatron: Dell XPS L502X
<Galvatron> i7c: Make sure you have the proprietary (nVidia's) drivers, not the Nouveau junkware.
<i7c> Galvatron: mhm how can i make sure? ;)
<Galvatron> i7c: Check if the "nvidia-current" package is installed, unless you have installed it manually, from the NV website
<ironm> ikonia, are you around? When I use ifenslave on ubuntu 12.04 interface bonding works as expected (with following config files: interfaces - http://paste.debian.net/175728/ ... and bonding.conf - http://paste.debian.net/175729/)
<ironm> ikonia: I have tested some configurations (see config files in brackets) without ifenslave, and *no* one works :( interfaces - http://paste.debian.net/175730/ ... bonding.conf - http://paste.debian.net/175731/ ... modules - http://paste.debian.net/175732/ ). Do you have an idea what do I miss? Thank you in advance for any hints or examples of working config files without using ifenslave.
<Galvatron> i7c: The open-source drivers suck terribly when it comes to the power management.
<i7c> ok, dpkg --get-selections says  nvidia-current install
<nitrohax> Pokinawa, in terminal try sudo fdisk -l
<fuzzynurfhurter> why wont ubuntu find my ntfs HD ? i formated it useing linux just now
<i7c> Galvatron: i see. i didn't install anything. i just installed ubuntu and it worked already... so i have to change that i guess?
<nitrohax> fuzzynurfhurter, is it mounted?
<Pokinawa> nitrohax: I see sda1 - 4
<Pokinawa> shall i pastebin info?
<nitrohax> yes
<fuzzynurfhurter> no but it should automatically
<nitrohax> Pokinawa, yes
<ironm> it is *not* documented in unbunt administration guide
<nitrohax> fuzzynurfhurter, does it show up as *gb filie system under home folder?
<xlucky17> hi
<fuzzynurfhurter> no
<Pokinawa> nitrohax: http://pastebin.com/zQU5Dji6
<fuzzynurfhurter> im in the disk utility looking at it
<Galvatron> i7c:  Seems like it's already installed.
<i7c> Galvatron: mhm ok. well it was the very first time i unplugged the charger... maybe it's because of that?
<Galvatron> i7c:: Just to make sure, use "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current"
<nitrohax> Pokinawa, /dev/sda3 is your d: drive for recovery /dev/sda4 is your windows partition
<nitrohax> Pokinawa, /dev/sda1 is your mbr
<Pokinawa> nitrohax: sda1 is the system recovery i think? doesn't the " * " mean that?
<fuzzynurfhurter> it keeps giving me an exit code 1 when i do any thing to it
<nitrohax> Pokinawa, no. the * states boot.
<Pokinawa> ah ok
<nitrohax> Pokinawa, has anyone told you how linux looks at drives and partitons
<sudocash> gparted makes it easy
<nitrohax> fuzzynurfhurter, does it list under fdisk -l
<Pokinawa> nitrohax: No.. please do.. :)
<Galvatron> i7c: Another thing work checking are the "Bumblebee" and "Ironhide" projects - unofficial implementations of Nvidia Optimus.
<Guest1232> Hi, Morsnowski i'm back.
<nitrohax> Pokinawa, i tried pming you but you didnt' respond. send a query to me and i'll explain in there
<fuzzynurfhurter> nitrohax yeah it does and heres the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/1053227/
<morsnowski> Guest1232, I was afraid you'd come back :)
<Galvatron> i7c:  Unfortunately i can't help with them, since i don't even have a laptop.
<morsnowski> so what did it tell you
<Sire> I'm doing an ubuntu server install and after entering my desired hostname, the screen cleared the text-UI and isn't doing anything. Is it just loading or what?
<nitrohax> fuzzynurfhurter, nto sure why it would be giving you the code
<i7c> Galvatron: i just read about bumblebee yes. nvidia optimus is still not implemented by the drivers?
<Guest1232> Morsnowski, Sorry I'm a little new to all this, just bare with me lol. What command do i put into Terminal before Isusb?
<itbox> on Lubuntu 11.10 i installed gnome-shell but it doesn't wanna log on to gnome.
<morsnowski> noting if you have the terminal open just type lsusb
<itbox> i entered my user name and password and then it just shows the login screen again
<Guest1232> Morsnowski, Alright Thanks, I'll be right back.
<Galvatron> i7c: No. It was not until just recently that nVidia has decided to bring the technology to Linux.
<morsnowski> hang on
<fuzzynurfhurter> it was telling me earlyier that the $mft was invalid
<guntbert> Sire: use alt+left to switch to another virtual terminal, repeat until you find one with logging/reporting lines, there you can see what is gong on
<guntbert> *going
<Guest1232> Morsnowski, yes?
<morsnowski> look for the line that has your netgear thingy and get us the ####:#### code
<Guest1232> Morsnowski, Okay Thanks i'll try.
<Sire> guntbert: last message was netcfg[12916]: DEBUG: Success!
<morsnowski> looks like Bus 001 Device 004: ID 07d1:3c03 D-Link System AirPlus G DWL-G122 Wireless Adapt
<i7c> Galvatron: i see. thx for your help!
<Galvatron> i7c:: Now it's just a problem of implementing the required components into the kernel, but some free software purists, or so, are making a problem.
<Galvatron> Something with the interaction between the proprietary and GPL components
<Sire> guntbert: so the primary virtual terminal that's supposed to display the UI just seems to be printing the characters typed.
<guntbert> Sire: do you already get a screen with something like  "press <enter> to open a console"  ?
<Sire> I passed at least two of those.
<Sire> Two.
<Jordan_U> Pokinawa: Wubi is *not* a good solution to this problem.
<jackiechan0> Hello I just installed Ubuntu on my ASUS N56VZ but it doesn't start, Windows 7 always start it's something with UEFI could anyone help me?
<guntbert> Sire: you can log in there and have a look at the system
<Jordan_U> Pokinawa: Could you pastebin the exact fixparts command you ran and the complete output?
<Pokinawa> Jordan_U: one sec.. doing it now
<Sire> guntbert: how so?
<Pokinawa> Jordan_U: I did fixparts /dev/sda
<guntbert> Sire: because you already have a running linux system during install
<i7c> Galvatron: yeh. well Linus said it some days ago. nvidia is one of the worst company to work with
<i7c> companies*
<Guest1232> Morsnowski, Hi again! nothing came up? Says no command.
<ki4ro> jackiechan0: Have a look here:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/91484/how-to-boot-ubuntu-from-efi-uefi
<Pokinawa> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/GCfVJ47V
<fuzzynurfhurter> i hate there graphics cards
<Sire> guntbert: more of how do I work with this?
<morsnowski> what did you type?
<Galvatron> i7c: This time it's the Linux dudes, not NV, who makes problems (ideological).
<Guest1232> Morsnowski, I typed isusb or Isusb.
<Guest1232> Northing in front of it either just that command.
<Galvatron> But not Linus himself (he's fine with anything that works)
<guntbert> Sire: I thought you wanted to know if your install is stalled or not. This is how you can find out
<Galvatron> And improves Linux
<itbox> why doesn't it let me to enter gnome shell on Lubuntu 11.10?
<morsnowski> hmm it has to be "lsusb" linux is case sensitive
<_riz_> can anyone give me a hand finishing out my preseed file so the last few questions stop getting asked?
<Sire> guntbert: yes, but I have no clue how to check that.
<morsnowski> this is a lower case L
<i7c> Galvatron: anybody always has a problem :-/
<xreal> There are some libboost*.deb files in the currenty directory. When I use the following command, dpkg accesses them ... why?  dpkg -l libboost* | grep ii | awk '{print $2}'
<landman> sslserver irc.freenode.net
<Guest1232> Morsnowski, Okay so, I should type the command as "Isusb" Without the brackets or with them?
<i7c> oh well Ironhide isn't installable on Precise... is there a solution for this? it depends on virtualgl which has no installation candidate
<morsnowski> just simply lsusb and will give you a list (ls) of usb devices (usb) => (lsusb)
<ki4ro> morsnowski: It is not an I...it is an l as in lemon
<guntbert> Sire: type   top - that might give you an overview of the running processes and the system load - just to determine what is going on
<Jordan_U> Pokinawa: sudo fixparts /dev/sda
<morsnowski> ki4ro, yes that I already told him
<morsnowski> her ?
<Sire> guntbert: -/bin/sh: top: not found
<m1chael> im trying to install a package called 'liquidsoap' on 11.04 xubuntu.. i get no errors on installation, but the program seems to be having a hard time with finding liquidsoup-plugin* packages that i've installed.. i've found no solutions (except for compiling from source- and that is proving to be a daunting task...) any ideas?
<xreal> How can I grep from the left side only? like "libboost*"
<Bizzeh> hi, ive just changed /etc/default/keyboard to set my keyboard layout to gb, ive rebooted, but i still have the american keyboard layout, have a missed something?
<Guest1232> Morsnowski, Thanks, I'll be back with the information about the usb.
<zykotick9> xreal: grep ^libboost
<xreal> zykotick9: thanks
<xreal> zykotick9: doesn't work here: dpkg --list | grep ^libboost | grep ii | awk '{print $2}'
<guntbert> Sire: does    free give anything but an error?   in the meantime take another round through your VTs
<xreal> zykotick9: uh, my fault...
<tomodachi> how do I access the grub shell from the ubuntu livecd?, i need to get there befoore booting the os
<Toph2> i read that my runlevel is set at book from a file /etc/events.d/, but I can't find it in 12.04
<ekaj> Is this the recommended software to join Ubuntu to a domain? I have Likewise Open, but if this is the recommended I'll use it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<xreal> zykotick9: this works: dpkg --list | grep ii | awk '{print $2}' | grep ^libboost
<Sire> guntbert: `free` works just fine and the only thing that's happened to the status output is it's reporting me exiting and restarting the virtual terminal.
<zykotick9> xreal: nice
<Jordan_U> tomodachi: The Ubuntu LiveCD uses syslinux, not grub. To get to the Syslinux menu press any key within the first 5 seconds (when you see the "keyboard = accessibility" graphic).
<Tobias_> 7/n
<tomodachi> Jordan_U: aah thnx that explains , it
<Jordan_U> tomodachi: You're welcome.
<itbox> i installed gnome-shell on Lubuntu 11.10 but it doesn't want to start it. why?
<Jordan_U> Pokinawa: Did you see my last message?
<fuzzynurfhurter> how in terminal can i set a HD back to the backup file system its been going haywire
<fuzzynurfhurter> its a portable wd drive
<Guest1232> Morsnowski: Hi!
<guntbert> Sire: free was the wrong tool anyway :)    type    ps aux --sort=%cpu    to see what processes are running
<iLogical> how do I disable ppa repositories? I don't find them to comment on sources.list
<Galvatron> m1chael: As a general piece of advice: I would consider switching to Xubuntu 12.04. While Unity + Compiz might not be stable enought yet (the whole technology id still quite young, with Compiz 0.9.x possibly still in the alpha stage), the rest should be perfectly fine.
<Sire> guntbert: well, I was just looking into `ps`, but I have to do something else. I'll be back around to work on this later.
<zykotick9> !ppa-purge | iLogical
<ubottu> iLogical: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<guntbert> iLogical: look in /etc/sources.d
<guntbert> Sire: no problem :)
<Shano56> why on ubuntu download page it says 32bit recommended ?
<Guest1232> Morsnowski: I've Typed in the command and found the exact information that you're looking for.
<iLogical> guntbert, there is no /etc/sources.d
<zykotick9> Shano56: 32bit supports more hardware... someone that doesn't know what 64bit is, should be downloading 32bit
<Shano56> ahh
<Shano56> okay
<Shano56> I was just making sure there was no problems or anything with 64bit
<Galvatron> Shano56: Also, 64-bit won't make much difference unless you know how to unleash it.
<jrib> iLogical: /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Shano56> i think 64bit would work well with a 64bit CPU?
<Shano56> :p
<nitrohax> Galvatron, Taste the beast! MINOTAUR!
<guntbert> iLogical: sorry it is /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<iLogical> it says it's a directory
<Galvatron> Shano56: In theory it should give a huge boost, but in the practice it depends on what are you doing.
<fuzzynurfhurter> hey nitro i sent a dialouge box to tell u what it was doing
<Shano56> Galvatron, transfering files, and perhaps compiling some lightweight programs ?
<Guest1232> Morsnowski, Hi, found the information you're looking for.
<guntbert> iLogical: yes, and a directory contains files ... :)
<fuzzynurfhurter> how can i get MSDOS magic off the HD??
<Shano56> i know with make -j on my compiler (enables second core), compile is much faster
<Galvatron> Shano56: If I were you, I would just install both versions side by side and compare.
<Shano56> this is on windows 7 64, thinking about trying ubuntu
<nitrohax> fuzzynurfhurter, do you have a windows partition?
<Shano56> i havent had best of luck dual booting :p
<Galvatron> Shano56: Even Ubuntu 32-bit will be much fater than Windows 7.
<alex_under> Hello ! I have this odd problem with ip v6 ips over PPPoE. I added in /etc/ppp/options +ipv6 ipv6cp-use-ipaddr and my connection got the ipv6 general use IP's. But, it seemed I couldn't access any ipv6 resource. Then, I changed NetworkManager's settings to manage my connections again and now I can't get the ipv6 ip's back. How can I use ipv6 on ubuntu ?
<Ilmen> Plop
<Shano56> Galvatron, i tried kubuntu 64 bit, and it seemed to run not as fast as windows, you think ubuntu will be better?
<Shano56> btw i optimize my windows 7 installation and remove most of the crap on it :p
<Shano56> and disable most of the "visuals"
<Galvatron> Shano56: What machine do you have?
<guntbert> Shano56: please keep to talking about ubuntu support problems
<Shano56> this is ubuntu support problem :[p
<Shano56> :p *
<Shano56> toshiba c655d
<Shano56> amd v series cpu i think
<Fab__> hello
<Shano56> http://us.toshiba.com/computers/laptops/satellite/C650/C655D-S5041
<Guest1232> Morsnowski: Hi, I've typed in the command that you asked about.
<claude2> i cant mount an nfs share that should work from within an initramfs shell. any suggestions on how to troubleshoot?
<claude2> it's timing out
<Galvatron> Shano56: Kubuntu's lower performance might have something to do with the infamous "support" of Radeons under Linux (X.org).
<iLogical> guntbert, jrib  thanks, it worked
<Galvatron> Shano56: Basically, it often sucks
<Galvatron> Shano56: And is a russian roulette in general.
<guntbert> !yay | iLogical
<ubottu> iLogical: Glad you made it! :-)
<Ilmen> Plop
<Fab__> hdmi somebody who happens to know something about how to set up an hdmi connection to my tv? it works fine when i start my tv first, but whenever i start my pc first, the screen is messed up
<guntbert> Ilmen:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<phibxr> Galvatron, Most of the issues with the binary Radeon drivers have been sorted lately. At least with more recent cards.
<Guest1232> Galvatron, Hi I found the information you where looking for, about the lsusb?
<Shano56> i see Galvatron
<Shano56> do you think ubuntu would be better?
<Jordan_U> Pokinawa: Did you see my last message?
<Galvatron> Guest1232: Paste it to http://pasteping.com
<Pokinawa> Jordan_U: sending you a PM.. I am on windows again... and ICEIrc has a messy main window
<asus1025c> has anyone here tried ubermix 1.0.X on an atom n2800 or n2600 based netbook?
<Guest1232> Galvatron: That link can't be found when I clicked on it.
<Galvatron> Guest1232: http://pastebin.com
<mattia> hellboy
<Guest1232> Galvatron, Then what does that do? after.
<Galvatron> asus1025c: Just DON'T try any strange remixes
<jeremiah> How would one install fglrx drivers?
<fuzzynurfhurter> nitrohax u think i could use the bootable partition wizard to try and fix the problem??
<vertiger83> tvdaemo
<Fab__> Somebody who happens to know something about how to set up an hdmi connection to a tv on ubuntu? it works fine when i start my tv first, but whenever i start my pc first, the screen is messed up. I have an HTPC which runs XBMC. When i start xbmc, it automatically powers on my tv. XBMC is in my startup scripts, wxhich means that all i would have to do, is pressing the power button on my htpc for everything to start (love the lazyness!)
<Galvatron> Guest1232: Use  the "lsusb" command in the console, and paste whatever it returnes to the pastebin
<nitrohax> should work, but becareful of the mbr and working OS partitions
<Guest1232> Galvatron, So after posting the "lsusb" Command into terminal and posting the Information on PasteBin, Then What? Will Someone give me another code to add?
<Galvatron> Just give the link to the paste.
<Guest1232> Galvatron, I'll give you the link.
<Galvatron> asus1025c:: They often do some strange changes, causing untypical problems. Other than (K/X/L/Edu-/ Studio) Ubunntu you might try Mint, since they only add some visual themes and a few programs, not changing anything vital - the "Mint"  addons set can even be easily added to an existing installation.
<i7c> hi, i dont quite get it. i installed bumblebee and nvidia-current is also installed. but the ubuntu "additional drivers" tells that there is no proprietary driver activated?
<i7c> i followed these instructions https://launchpad.net/~bumblebee/+archive/stable
<jeremiah> How would one install fglrx drivers?
<Guest1232> http://pastebin.com/zdEJuA4t, Can Someone help with this.
<Galvatron> i7c: Just forget this graphical installation helper
<Galvatron> jeremiah: There are hundreds of instructions in Google
<i7c> Galvatron: ok :)
<jeremiah> Galvatron,  i couldn't find one without getting errors in the first steps
<Galvatron> jeremiah: sudo apt-get install fglrx?
<i7c> Galvatron: awesome, it works :) thx again!!
<WheatThins> I removed 37.88gb from my ubuntu partition and am attempting to add it back to my Windows one, but Windows will only let me lower the size of it not make it larger?
<jeremiah> Galvatron,  thanks, looks like it worked... anyway to test to make sure there are no errors with it?
<WheatThins> There's only about 6gb free on my Windows one, it wouldn't even let me touch it until after a dskchk and long defrag session
<Guest1232> http://pastebin.com/zdEJuA4t, Anybody.
<Galvatron> jeremiah: Pastebin (http:pastebin.com) the contents of xorg.conf
<jeremiah> Galvatron,  i dont think i need paste bin for this... xorg.conf: command not found
<Galvatron> Guest1232: So the system at least can see it
<Galvatron> eremiah: nano xorg.conf
<jeremiah> jeremiah@jeremiah-HP-Compaq-6910p-00000000:~$ xorg.conf
<jeremiah> xorg.conf: command not found
<Pokinawa> nitrohax: check pm! :)
<Galvatron> jeremiah: You must opn it with a text editor (nano, gedit, kate etc.).
<jeremiah> Galvatron,  so open up a text editor, then what?
<Pokinawa> Jordan_U: Can u send me the link to fixparts again? its not installed again as I rebooted...
<Galvatron> jeremiah: Yeah
<Seonsaengnim> Hello
<trying2code> With ubuntu one, can i directly push my content to the cloud instead of syncing it locally and then syncing it online? in case my harddisk size if full but I still need to add content to UO
<fuzzynurfhurter> man that sucks pok
<jeremiah> Galvatron,  but the what?
<Jordan_U> Pokinawa: From the LiveCD, to instll fixparts, either use Software Center and install "gdisk", or from the terminal run "sudo software-properties-gtk -e universe; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install gdisk".
<Guest1232> Galvatron: Yes it can but doesn't recognize any signals. Not my Router because Windows 7 and Windows 8 Beta Had no issues.
<fuzzynurfhurter> what is gdisk??
<jackiechan0> Nobody has experience installing linux  near Windows 7 in a UEFI boot machine ?
<jeremiah> fuzzynurfhurter, disk editor
<fuzzynurfhurter> HD or cds??
<jeremiah> fuzzynurfhurter, hhd editor
<fuzzynurfhurter> oh ok
<jeremiah> fuzzynurfhurter, or, partition editor
<fuzzynurfhurter> ok i got ya
<fuzzynurfhurter> i like gparted the most out of all of them
<fuzzynurfhurter> thats what i dont like about xubuntu it is not there after u install linux lol
<Pokinawa> Jordan_U: NOTICE: GPT signatures detected on the disk, but no 0xEE protective partition! The GPT signatures are probably left over from a previous partition table. Do you want to delete them (if you answer 'Y', this will happen immediately)?
<jeremiah> fuzzynurfhurter,  software center?
<Pokinawa> Yes/No?
<Jordan_U> Pokinawa: Yes.
<jeremiah> Galvatron, so, after i open it, the what?
<jeremiah> *then
<fuzzynurfhurter> pok i have something like that with a HD of mine no 0xee on it
<Pokinawa> Jordan_U: it wont screw my windows right? got too much data on it!
<xreal> I hate this ... "Can't find the Boost unit test library; install libboost-test-dev." ... but it's installed...
<Jordan_U> Pokinawa: Correct, it won't hurt anything.
<Pokinawa> fuzzynurfhurter: does it make a difference?
<fuzzynurfhurter> jeremiah yeah its there but i want something that i can install and there be all the software i need witho9ut having to get on the net ya know
<Pokinawa> Jordan_U: MBR Command:
<jeremiah> oh...
<jeremiah> gatcha
<Pokinawa> Jordan_U:  It did report "Erasing GPT data!"
<fuzzynurfhurter> i think it does mine wont let me format it to anything keeps giving me errors
<Jordan_U> Pokinawa: Enter just 'w' (without the quotes).
<fuzzynurfhurter> i know knoppix does but its for high end system lol
<Pokinawa> fuzzynurfhurter: mine does weird things too! Windows wont let me format a partition to anything but NTFS! o_O
<fuzzynurfhurter> my windows wont even see the freaking HD just linux
<Pokinawa> Jordan_U: "THIS WILL OVERWRITE EXISTING
<Pokinawa> PARTITIONS!!"  My hear's pacing now! :P
<L3top> jackiechan0: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI-howto
<Galvatron> jeremiah: Copy the contents to the Pastebin
<jackiechan0> L3top: tnx
<crond> Every time I install a package,  I get '/sbin/ldconfig.real: libraries libtxc_dxtn.so and libtxc_dxtn_s2tc.so.0.0.0 in directory /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu have same soname but different type.'  what does this mean, and does it matter?
<jeremiah> Galvatron,  i don't understand, paste xorg.conf into text editor? or terminal?
<Pokinawa> Jordan_U: Done... now?
<jeremiah> Galvatron, terminal says xorg.conf: command not found
<fuzzynurfhurter> it start workin pok??
<jeremiah> Galvatron,  and nothing in text editor
<Jordan_U> Pokinawa: Now reboot into Windows just to confirm that everything is still happy (it will be), then reboot back into the LiveCD and install Ubuntu :)
<fuzzynurfhurter> jerimiah u have to be in root
<jeremiah> fuzzynurfhurter, how?
<Pokinawa> fuzzynurfhurter: dont know yet... the problem i am having is that my ubuntu installer cannot detect windows or other partitions...
<jeremiah> sudo?
<pranavk_> hey guys which flag  do i need that stops the apt-get to ask me everytime if i want to install the packages ?
<fuzzynurfhurter> yeah i use sudo -i
<Pokinawa> Jordan_U: ok... rebooting now! *fingers crossed*
<LCID_Fire> Could someone tell me how I can force aptitude to downgrad preferably?
<jeremiah> fuzzynurfhurter, thanks! didn't know that, but same error
<fuzzynurfhurter> i didnt till not to long ago jeremiah
<fuzzynurfhurter> time saver lol
<fuzzynurfhurter> lol make google ur new best friend it will help u alottttt
<trued0x> Trying to run Ubuntu 12 on my Macbook Air Late '10.  Got everything installed except when I boot into Ubuntu it hangs at, "
<trued0x> [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 for 000:00:02.0 on minor 0"  Any suggestions?
<jeremiah> fuzzynurfhurter,  it is my best friend...
<Guest1232> Galvatron: Hi, Any Suggestions? About the issue.
<fuzzynurfhurter> it will help more than u know
<jeremiah> but, in my case, it is not helping...
<fuzzynurfhurter> and a REAL notebook will too
<Guest1232> Jeremiah, Be one with Google! lol.
<fuzzynurfhurter> lol
<jeremiah> didn't help
<konradb> hi, i have Q. is it possible to have 2 screens (in the same X session), one with resolution 1920x1080 and second with 1280x1024, in ubuntu 11.04? :/
<jeremiah> what is the command for the bot in xchat?
<Guest1232> I Tried.
<konradb> i have nvidia
<fuzzynurfhurter> i have no clue
<fuzzynurfhurter> use google
<oozbooz> konradb: install nvidia proprietary drive and use twinview
<konradb> oozbooz: yes, but there is resolution problem
<oozbooz> konradb: should work on most nvidia cards
<konradb> oozbooz: i cant set 1920x1080 with 1280x1024
<oozbooz> konradb: you want to force 1920x monitor to 1280 reso?
<konradb> meh
<fuzzynurfhurter> another thing i hate with some of the linux they wont load up if theres an internal gfx card install
<Guest1232> Jeremiah: Check this out i'm not sure whether this will help you though for the command.http://xchat.org/scripts_old.html
<AceFace> i love linux
<konradb> oozbooz: take a look: http://i.imgur.com/sugaa.png
<Guest1232> AceFace: No you don't lol.
<konradb> oozbooz: there is no 1024 :/
<fuzzynurfhurter> i like it but half the 1s i have wont show the log screen when theres a gfx card in it i dont know why and then some do
<konradb> oozbooz: but I am 100% sure, that this monitor support it.
<AceFace> its so rad
<fuzzynurfhurter> till u take a hammer to it
<Guest1232> Yep.
<AceFace> i set up a rack with 8 boxes, all running ubuntu server 12.04
<AceFace> and its so badass
<threexk> hello.  How can you change the Ubuntu software update check frequency?
<oozbooz> konradb: then you have to manually edit xorg.conf section for monitor
<threexk> I want to check for updates more frequently--every hour.
<fuzzynurfhurter> i have 2 servers running windows
<Guest1232> Yay.
<Guest1232> Fuzzy
<mrgt> started my computer today and the wireless is 'gone'. I can't view the the network lists and when I go into all settings-> network the wireless item isn't available in the menu. what's going on?
<fuzzynurfhurter> but there acting up on me my other 1 with windows vista gives me hell trying to get on them lol
<Guest1232> Well, There's Another Reason Why Vista is No More. lol
<paulie> I#m using Wubi can i restart my pc without turning it of to go back to windows
<jeremiah> anybody know the command for xchat that goes like Google! and it has the bot bring up the thing about saying "google it" and how you are not suppose to?
<jeremiah> say it?
<fuzzynurfhurter> and window 7 it wont evenb find the shared files on it lol
<konradb> oozbooz: http://pastebin.com/zaKAz0ra like that?
<mcphail> mrgt: is wireless switched off in the bios? Have you toggled wireless off via the keyboard?
<jeremiah> mrgt, i had the same prob as you. all i had to do was press the wireless enable button on my lappy
<mrgt> mcphail, I don't think the keyboard has that option. How would I check the bios?(I'm on a desktop)
<jeremiah> mrgt,  reboot computer
<jeremiah> and enter bios
<mcphail> mrgt: reboot and press the key which gets into the bios settings (perhaps del or F12). Have a look in there
<mikl> installing/uninstalling packages via apt is painfully slow on my new box. ~15 minutes for installing a few packages. Is there some slowness issue with btrfs on Precise?
<mrgt> mcphail, will do. 2 secs.
<danfo> hi - I just update-rc.d -f remove'd a serveice on my server and now my server won't boot. any ideas where should look to fix this?
<fuzzynurfhurter> i had something like that jeremiah too but found something that made wicd turn on so it would wind the wireless card lol
<oozbooz> konradb: I think there should be a monitor section with list of enabled resolutions... btw, are you sure 1360x768 supports 1280x1024?
<jeremiah> realy anoying when it happened...
<fuzzynurfhurter> yeah it is lol
<jeremiah> always having to use lan/ethernet...
<konradb> oozbooz: i am sure that, this monitor support 1280x1024
<fuzzynurfhurter> i installed a different linux  later and it workd fine lol
<fuzzynurfhurter> mine would only show the etho but no wireless lol
<konradb> oozbooz: http://pastebin.com/38HsjLPu full Xorg, there isn't monitor section with resolution option :\
<oozbooz> konradb: odd. 'cause vert/horiz ratios are different
<jeremiah> anyone know why minecraft keeps crashing? i have updated the lwjgl...
<fuzzynurfhurter> how can u change the time to quit showing in military time on the desktop??
<jeremiah> setting
<jeremiah> s
<trued0x> Trying to run Ubuntu 12 on my Macbook Air Late '10.  Got everything installed except when I boot into Ubuntu it hangs at, ""drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 for 000:00:02.0 on minor 0"  Any suggestions?
<konradb> oozbooz: um?
<mrgt> mcphail, I couldn't see it there. To be honest I'd never checked before. I don't get why it's suddenly stopped working! Grr...
<jeremiah> fuzzynurfhurter,  click on the time and date, then settings.
<mcphail> mrgt: is it a pci card or usb?
<fuzzynurfhurter> all it says is clock format %R
<jeremiah> fuzzynurfhurter, then clock
<fuzzynurfhurter> im in that
<fuzzynurfhurter> digital clock settings
<jeremiah> choose 12 hour
<jeremiah> and not 24 hour
<fuzzynurfhurter> that option is not there
<mrgt> mcphail, pci. When I log into my account a message pops up with a wi-fi icon saying that I am now offline. But it doesn't let me going a network.
<oozbooz> konradb: this should work then .... Option "metamodes" "CRT-0: 1280x1024..
<jeremiah> hmm...
<mcphail> mrgt: does it show up in lspci?
<jeremiah> fuzzynurfhurter, what number ubuntu are you using?
<mrgt> yeah
<fuzzynurfhurter> hold on gotta find the command to show that again lol
<mrgt> mcphail, yeah. it's listing it
<PatrickStar> How do I reset desktop resolution?
<Pokinawa> Jordan_U:  Thank you so very much! it worked! :D
<PatrickStar> When I try to change it via GUI, it freezes.
<mcphail> mrgt: anything worrying in dmesg?
<Pokinawa> nitrohax: Thanks for your help! I got it working!
<konradb> oozbooz: it doesnt work
<jeremiah> PatrickStar, settings, displays?
<PatrickStar> It freezes via GUI.
<oozbooz> konradb: restarted X I assumed
<konradb> oozbooz: on second screen, that with '1280x1024' is showing information, like while unpluged cabel to pc...
<fuzzynurfhurter>  jeremiah linux 3.0.0.-21 generic
<jeremiah> PatrickStar, sorry, don't know about that.
<mrgt> mcphail, there seems to be a lot of stuff. is there any way I can filter it to show what I might be looking for?
<konradb> oozbooz: i know, restarted ↑↑↑
<jeremiah> fuzzynurfhurter, not that, i.e. 12.04, 11.10, 11.04 etc
<mcphail> mrgt: try dmesg | grep -i lan
<fuzzynurfhurter> jeremiah i dont know the command to show that
<jeremiah> persise, so on...
<PatrickStar> Does anyone know how to help me with that?
<oozbooz> konradb: looks like monitor does not like the resolution ... what resolutions are listed in nvidia-settings for this CRT-0?
<jeremiah> log out, and in your bottom left corner, should be there...
<mrgt> mcphail, get nothing from that.
<Pokinawa> Jordan_U: Another quick question... Addition drivers windows shows AMD GFX driver... but when I try to enable it... It reports "Sorry installation of this driver failed"
<fuzzynurfhurter> ok brb
<Pokinawa> Jordan_U: ever seen this before?
<mcphail> mrgt: dmesg | grep -i network
<PatrickStar> oozbooz: Was that for me?
<konradb> oozbooz: but, when I take off the 1920x1080 monitor, it works...
<mrgt> mcphail, I get a couple of errors from that. let me paste it for you
<jeremiah> PatrickStar, no it was for konradb
<fuzzynurfhurter> jeremiah it shows the right time in that screen but nothing what ur talking about lol
<PatrickStar> Okay.
<PatrickStar> Is there another Ubuntu channel that could help me?
<jeremiah> fuzzynurfhurter,  hurm. i take it as ubuntu 12.04 ?
<fuzzynurfhurter> it has to be something with that %R must be some other thing
<mrgt> mcphail, that is if it wasn't on the computer that had no Internet access! it mentions somthing about apparmor_parser
<jeremiah> PatrickStar,  #ubuntu+1 but it is for ubuntu 12.10
<fuzzynurfhurter> i updated it the other night and installed lubuntu desktop session lol
<konradb> oozbooz: i think, Ubuntu takes those 2 monitors, like 1 big.. So 2 another, height resolutions aren't supported...
<fuzzynurfhurter> yeah it should be
<jeremiah> fuzzynurfhurter, so, ubuntu, or lubuntu?
<danfo> "Unhandled error from system_setup_console: Permission denied" -- what have I done?
<konradb> danfo: you need to use 'sudo'
<oozbooz> konradb: this card should have no issues supporting both
<fuzzynurfhurter> lol i installed it as xubuntu then upgraded that then got the lubutu desktop manager and it changes the greater screen and stuff lol
<konradb> oozbooz: on Windows, all works...
<fuzzynurfhurter> danfo u r not root
<danfo> konradb: that errors in the core dump of my server not booting
<jeremiah> fuzzynurfhurter, so, lubuntu, ubuntu or xubuntu???
<fuzzynurfhurter> all the same i think lol but the os is xubuntu
<jeremiah> then, i don't know.
<jeremiah> only ubuntu
<konradb> take a look, oozbooz http://i.imgur.com/0lbLh.jpg
<fuzzynurfhurter> just using a different desktop sessions manager and all lol
<jeremiah> they are all a little diff.
<konradb> oozbooz: ubuntu thinks, its one monitor
<Pokinawa> fuzzynurfhurter: what was the issue you were having again? similar to mine?
<fuzzynurfhurter> yeah but u can go to the gretter screen and change what session u want to use jeremiah
<hichamat> grub is installed on usb,also I copy linux image files into usb, what is the next step now ? what about kernel ? I'm confused
<jeremiah> Pokinawa, he wants to change the millitary time to 12 hour
<fuzzynurfhurter> pokinawa kinda but my windows wont find my hd but linux will
<jeremiah> fuzzynurfhurter,  i know, just i don't know xubuntu
<fuzzynurfhurter> its based on that man
<fuzzynurfhurter> ubuntu
<jeremiah> fuzzynurfhurter,  i know, but they are all a little differaent
<fuzzynurfhurter> all it is is xubuntu uses xfce as the session manager i think
<Pokinawa> fuzzynurfhurter:  going by the previously suggested things (i am no expert) ... could you try sudo fdisk -l ?
<Pokinawa> fuzzynurfhurter: oh wait.. windows doeant see it.. right
<jeremiah> anyone know why minecraft crashes for me? i have updated the lwjgl...
<sk8|> do you have SATA drivers installed?
<fuzzynurfhurter> im not either bro i know windows well but not linux but am learning lol
<Pokinawa> yeh.. same
<sk8|> fuzzynurfhurter, ^^
<mrgt> mcphail, any ideas? should I be looking for something in that message?
<fuzzynurfhurter> pok no it wont see it
<fuzzynurfhurter> the hd is not esata its a smaller ide lookin hook up
<fuzzynurfhurter> just smaller lol
<oozbooz> konradb: hmm... can you set up re to 1152x864?
<Pokinawa> fuzzynurfhurter: right... Jordan_U's suggestions made it work for me..
<Pokinawa> perhaps try fixing your partition table as well?
<oozbooz> konradb: you configuration field should show twinview ... does it?
<fuzzynurfhurter> pokinawa i have tried to fix the partition table but after that i still cant make it go into any other format it gives me errors
<konradb> oozbooz: it works with 1152x864
<konradb> but it sucks
<konradb> :D
<Pokinawa> fuzzynurfhurter: hmmm... sucks! :(
<fuzzynurfhurter> with it as an ntfs it says $mft is an invalid file ystem
<Pokinawa> for ntfs?
<Pokinawa> hmmm
<oozbooz> konradb: sorry.. this is as far as I can help...
<fuzzynurfhurter> i can change the mbr but after that it what ever i try to change it to throws errors
<konradb> oozbooz: thanks anyway :)
<fuzzynurfhurter> and it said something about the superblocks lol
<mrgt> anybody else know why I might not be able to get wireless?
<Pokinawa> more like "super-bollocks" lol
<Pokinawa> mrgt: is your network card not detected?
<Ady> mrgt missed that whats your issue ?
<fuzzynurfhurter> lol
<Pokinawa> mrgt: I had that problem today in the office today on my linux test box...
<fuzzynurfhurter> i have something that might work just havnt tried it yet lol
<Pokinawa> fuzzynurfhurter: lemme now if you find the solution... good luck bro!
<mrgt> Pokinawa, how would I check? I don't want to say yes without double checking.
<fuzzynurfhurter> i will man i think i put u on friends list lol
<mrgt> Ady, I switched on my computer today and the wireless menu disappeared.
<Pokinawa> fuzzynurfhurter: cool
<fuzzynurfhurter> i have to go steal another pc in the house to test it out lol
<Ady> mrgt - as in gone ?
<Pokinawa> mrgt: ok.. gimme one sec... trying to recall what i did today in the morning to sort that
<fuzzynurfhurter> mrgtr type iwconfig to see if its atleast finding the card
<mrgt> Ady, yea can view wired connections in settings but the wireless submenu has gone.
<mrgt> Pokinawa, kk. thanks
<fuzzynurfhurter> sry iwconfig lwan0
<Pokinawa> mrgt: try " lspci | grep -i ethernet" also please?
<Seq> Has anybody else had playback issues with chromium on a nouveau system? Happens with Flash and HTML5. Firefox is able to play HTML5 video without issue.
<mrgt> Pokinawa, that gives me a message. says something about pci express ethernet controller.
<Seq> I'm not trying HD videos. Just regular tiny youtube ones
<Pokinawa> mrgt: paste please
<fuzzynurfhurter> pok it would have to be wlan0
<fuzzynurfhurter> instead of ethernet
<Pokinawa> or eth0 ?
<mrgt> Pokinawa, 2 secs
<fuzzynurfhurter> wlan0
<Pokinawa> ah.. you are probably right...
<Ady> mrgt typing iwconfig should give you something like this in terminal......can you advise what you get .....wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:"DrayTek"
<Ady>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:50:7F:6E:FB:30
<Ady>           Bit Rate=150 Mb/s   Tx-Power=27 dBm
<Ady>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<Ady>           Power Management:on
<Ady>           Link Quality=52/70  Signal level=-58 dBm
<Ady>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<FloodBot1> Ady: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pokinawa> almost typed my sudo password in here! :P
<fuzzynurfhurter> lmao
<fuzzynurfhurter> i made mineeasy cause tooo long of a 1 just pisses me off everytime i have to type it in 4 every thing lol
<Seq> Pokinawa: something something hunter2.
<Pokinawa> Seq: I am sorry? what was that?
<mrgt> Pokinawa, output of lspci was 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)
<mrgt>  
<Seq> Pokinawa: sorry, referencing an old password in IRC incident: http://www.bash.org/?244321
<mrgt> Ady, output of iwconfig was - lo no wireless extensions etho0 no wireless extensions
<Pokinawa> ah.. lol
<fuzzynurfhurter> mrgt type what pokinawa said but put wlan0 instead of etho
<Pokinawa> mrgt: yes.. as fuzzynurfhurter said
<mrgt> fuzzynurfhurter, Pokinawa, I don't get any output from that.
<Ady> mrgt hate to say it but sounds like your wireless card has given up. if the OS is not seeing it ...
<fuzzynurfhurter> true
<Pokinawa> yep
<mrgt> Ady, if I type lshw -C network it lists it. Does that mean anything? Or is it still likely to be 'dead' :(
<fuzzynurfhurter> mrgt what network manager r u using??
<beandog> mrgt: run update-pciids, then pastebin output of lspci
<rob_> hi
<rob_> can anyone tell me why i cant install gdebi-core (no such package) when i've booted from the ubuntu livecd?
<fuzzynurfhurter> pokinawa i got a notepad full of different commands writing down 4 later lol
<beandog> rob_: I'm guessing you don't have access to all the repos that ship with a base install
<rob_> beandog: any idea how i can add them/
<mrgt> fuzzynurfhurter, I'm going to be a complete noob and say the one under settings-> network. I'm not actually sure what you call that?
<beandog> rob_: should show up when you install ubuntu on something, and not use just the livecd
<Pokinawa> fuzzynurfhurter: lol
<rob_> beandog: im using the livecd for testing so need to enable them really..
<mrgt> beandog, there was no output from that.
<beandog> rob_: oh, dunno then
<fuzzynurfhurter> to tell u the truth mrgt i dont know which 1 i got either lol
<beandog> mrgt: output of lspci will have something
<v3n0x> Hello, can anyone help me out. If I set a server to connect pptp, will I still be able to access it through it's static IP?
<Ady> MRGT you could try a re-install but seen this issue many times and its normally the wireless card ..
<beandog> Ady: I was having a similar issue this week ... wifi card is definitely in there, but doesn't list anywhere
<fuzzynurfhurter> ive installed a differnt linux os and it made it work right
<mrgt> beandog, sorry, wrong command. The wireless card is listed.
<beandog> mrgt: k, pastebin it for me
<mrgt> fuzzynurfhurter, lol
<fuzzynurfhurter> mine was in fedora 16 though
<malkauns> is there a commandline method of going to the user login screen without logging off?
<fuzzynurfhurter> xubuntu found it and works good
<fuzzynurfhurter> mgrt i have something that might help but u will have to get wicd
<beandog> malkauns: are you trying to lock your screen or something?
<beandog> malkauns: or switch users?
<malkauns> beandog, switch users
<beandog> malkauns: ah, I thought that was a menu option
<beandog> next to logout and all that
<malkauns> beandog, yea i'm looking for a commandline to do that
<beandog> malkauns: oh, gotcha.  sorry, dunno. -_-
<fuzzynurfhurter> somebody stole my mouse
<Sire> For a headless server, should I install anything other than the OpenSSH server and Samba file server options in 12.04?
<mcphail> malkauns: ...why?
<beandog> Sire: nah you should be good
<PatrickStar> Does anyone know how to reset monitor configuration?
<malkauns> mcphail, just like that screen rather than the default lock screen
<beandog> Sire: I'd install webmin if you wanna admin it remotely
<Alumin> PatrickMello: remove xorg.conf?  define "reset" :)
<mcphail> malkauns: but why do you need to do it from the command line?
<malkauns> mcphail, so i can make a short key for it
<Sire> beandog: mk, I'll look into that.
<mcphail> malkauns: i think there is a short key already...
<Alumin> malkauns: how advanced of a user are you?  no offense :)
<beandog> Sire: kk, have fun.  It's super simple to setup
<malkauns> Alumin, what is it?
<Alumin> was gonna suggest using something like d-feet to look through your d-bus options
<beandog> malkauns: oh, that's a cool idea.
<PatrickStar> Alumin: My desktop resolution is messed up.
<xcervo> hello guys, is ther any software in ubuntu, similar to translate-me?
<PatrickStar> When I try to change it via GUI, it completely glitches up.
<Alumin> PatrickStar: ah.  Hmmm, well I suppose you could edit xorg.conf by hand but that's kinda ewww
<beandog> malkauns: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/12182/gnome-logout-from-command
<malkauns> beandog, i dont want to log out tho
<beandog> I don't have fusa, so no idea what that does
<beandog> did you read the page? :)
<fuzzynurfhurter> mrgt??
<PatrickStar> Alumin: No easy way?
<Alumin> PatrickStar: silly question, but are you sure you're changing to a resolution/refresh rate that your hardware supports?
<beandog> fuzzynurfhurter: I think his network went down, heh
<PatrickStar> Alumin: I don't know.
<PatrickStar> I have an integrated video card.
<malkauns> beandog, where can i get fusa?
<PatrickStar> Probably part of the problem.
<Alumin> PatrickStar: are you comfortable with the command line?
<beandog> malkauns: beats me, never heard of it
<PatrickStar> Alumin: Yus!
<PatrickStar> PM me, too much distraction
<Alumin> you can try running "X -configure", it'll spit out a config file
<fuzzynurfhurter> dam that suck i have a pdf of how to fix his prob lol
<ugur>  /bar scroll nicklist * +100%
<beandog> fuzzynurfhurter: yah, can I see?
<beandog> I might need it
<ugur> sorry i was trying weechat
<fuzzynurfhurter> i messaged u been
<fuzzynurfhurter> bean
<fuzzynurfhurter> u have to do it in the terminal
<trued0x> Trying to run Ubuntu 12 on my Macbook Air Late '10.  Got everything installed except when I boot into Ubuntu it hangs at, ""drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 for 000:00:02.0 on minor 0"  Any suggestions?
<fuzzynurfhurter> dam brb i think the dog stole my mouse
<Ady> trued0x did you try this way - http://www.tuaw.com/2009/09/07/how-to-set-up-ubuntu-linux-on-a-mac-its-easy-and-free/
<fuzzynurfhurter> i guess she didnt but know the freaking keyboard wont work lol
<ColonelPanic> trued0x, Have you tried Alt+F2 after it hangs? I found this: Look at post #9 https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=74728
<ugur> http://www.tuaw.com/2009/09/07/how-to-set-up-ubuntu │ AdvoWork        │∫ Desktop
<fuzzynurfhurter> i found it somebody hid it
<anAngel> Hello. Anyone know of a wireless signal strength logger (monitor) not just a one time snapshot of all ssids with their stats? I want to be able to record somehow the strength changes of the ssids around. Thanks
<Alumin> anAngel: wellenreiter, kismet
<anAngel> Alumin: thanks i will look at them now
<l403> hello.
<Alumin> anAngel: try kismet first
<trued0x> ColonelPanic:  Thanks let me check.
<anAngel> Alumin: ok
<kantlivelong> is there a good macro tool for mouse/keyboard thats better than xmacro?
<Ashael> hi
<fuzzynurfhurter> how can u change the password its a live boot i dont know what the passwrd 4 it is and never set it up
<beandog> passwd
<Ashael> I want to format and re-install ubuntu (unity is corrupt), but i can't seem to be able to boot from the flash drive (it's bootable). is there a command i can use from the terminal to boot from the flash drive?
<fuzzynurfhurter> ok hell yeah thx lol im using an orph cracking live boot cd lol
<trued0x> ColonelPanic: So what I did is boot w/ LiveCD and mount my Ubuntu partition.  Then I looked for /boot/grub/menu.lst but I don't have that menu.lst file
<d_a_v_e> exit
<d_a_v_e> exit
<phibxr> Ashael, that's all tied to your bios, and not to Ubuntu.
<nibbler_> if i run firefox as user a, i can access a site with an invalid certificate. as user b i cannot. the warning dialogue misses the "i understand the risk" part :/ how to fix?
<ColonelPanic> trued0x, Try /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<trued0x> nope
<trued0x> only two files are gfxblacklist.txt and grubenv
<ColonelPanic> trued0x, Really?
<Ashael> phibxr: except i didn't touch the bios, and I can't access it either, I think ubuntu is preventing it somehow. besides, it's set to boot from the usb drive first.
<fuzzynurfhurter> glad to know its as easy as changing the root too lol
<ColonelPanic> trued0x, "ls /boot/grub"
<beandog> Ashael: on boot, the BIOS screen might say there's an option to select boot menu.  See if that's there
<phibxr> Ashael, ubuntu can't prevent your bios, it loads before anything else on your computer.
<phibxr> Ashael, nothing can prevent your bios except for a bios virus.
<trued0x> waht does alt+f2 do?
<beandog> trued0x: gives you a box to run commands in
<ColonelPanic> trued0x, Alt+F2 takes you into command-line login from the graphical environment.
<trued0x> that's the problem i cant even get to that part
<Ashael> hmm.
<ColonelPanic> trued0x, Wait, Are you on the usb drive right now?
<trued0x> sda1 = usb drive sda5 shoudl be the ubuntu partition
<trued0x> ive mounted sda1 - sda5
<trued0x> sda1 = already mounted when i try
<trued0x> the rest is swap and my mac os x partition
<mcphail> trued0x: if sda1 is on usb then sda5 will be on usb as well
<beandog> ColonelPanic: no, thats ctl alt f2
<beandog> :)
<ColonelPanic> beandog,  :P
<beandog> big difference
<ColonelPanic> trued0x, Where is sda5 mounted to?
<trued0x> ~/Desktop/disk
<trued0x> let me ask this, how can i make sure sda5 is indeed my installed ubuntu partition? :)
<L3top> trued0x: sudo fdisk -l
<ColonelPanic> trued0x, Go into disk utility  and check.
<trued0x> okay give me a sec
<fuzzynurfhurter> what does $mft has invalid magic?? mean
<Alumin> "invalid magic" sounds like some kind of file type detection failed
<Alumin> just a guess though
<beandog> or kernel doesn't support that binary type
<fuzzynurfhurter> ok i was kinda thinking that but wasnt sure it is always talking about the filesystem
<fuzzynurfhurter> i just formated it to ntfs and it says that tried ext3 and got an error too
<beandog> could be that
<mcphail> trued0x: if sda1 is on usb then sda5 will be on usb as well. All /dev/sda* devices will be on the same physical disk
<sp33drac3r> bye
<ceti331_> hi
<fuzzynurfhurter> illegal triply indirect block found while setting bad block mode
<fuzzynurfhurter> thats what i got doing it to ext 3
<crazyharry> #R
<ceti331_> question, is it possible for ubuntu unity to use multitouch trackpad gestures to trigger scale / expo
<beandog> fuzzynurfhurter: what the crap are you doing over there?! :)
<trued0x> okay so /dev/sda5 is the installed ubuntu partition
<L3top> fuzzynurfhurter: what produces the magic error? doing WHAT "to" ext3?
<fuzzynurfhurter> trying to get this HD back to working right man
<L3top> and for the record, it is scruffy looking nerf herder.
<fuzzynurfhurter> formating the HD to ext 3
<fuzzynurfhurter> i like mine
<fuzzynurfhurter> that is what gparted gave as an error
<L3top> So you have bad blocks on the drive fuzzynurfhurter?
<ColonelPanic> trued0x, Then go to where it is mounted (~/Desktop/Disk) and edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Guest45405> How do you interrupt the boot process to run repair instead of the normal boot?
<trued0x> There is no grub.cfg though :\
<ColonelPanic> trued0x, There is no grub.cfg on your ubuntu partition/
<trued0x> That's correct
<L3top> fuzzynurfhurter: I would not use this drive for anything other than making a neat LED clock.
<fuzzynurfhurter> something of that nature
<ColonelPanic> trued0x, Then you might want to look in to re-installing.
<trued0x> sudo mount /dev/sda5 ~/Desktop/disk
<fuzzynurfhurter> i know its still good just have to set it right
<ceti331_> hi, q1 can the trackpad in a pc laptop such as sony vaio s series detect 3 finger gestures, [q2] can any linux window managers or effects use these for triggering.  example being 3 or 4 finger drag for desktop switching or window movement as on Mac OSX
<Guest45405> How do you interrupt the boot process to run repair instead of the normal boot?
<L3top> No, it is not "good", it basically has AIDS... and it is going to spread. As the medium continues to degrade fuzzynurfhurter. This is not an Ubuntu support issue. You have bad HW.
<trued0x> i hav ea load.cfg
<fuzzynurfhurter> i will get the gparted details
<L3top> The gparted details will not make it an Ubuntu support issue. You have bad HW.
<fuzzynurfhurter> what is HW
<L3top> Hardware.
<fuzzynurfhurter> i had it workin earlier
<fuzzynurfhurter> as an ext 3
<Guest45405> How do you interrupt the boot process to run repair instead of the normal boot?
<trued0x> ColonelPanic:  I'm going to try this http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<L3top> Because it can intermittently work does not mean that it does work. You have a physical hardware problem, that will only get worse. I am not trying to be rude, but explain the reality of the situation to you.
<fuzzynurfhurter> yeah cause theres no id on it
<L3top> You need to buy a new hard drive fuzzynurfhurter.
<beandog> Guest45405: isn't  it a grub option?
<ColonelPanic> trued0x, Go for it. Gl
<beandog> in the bootloader
<Guest45405> beandog, It is, But when it boots it just skips grub and boots the OS, I need to know how to get to grub
<beandog> Guest45405: oh, well you could just do what I do .... mash on the up key so grub knows you're giving keyboard input.
<beandog> Guest45405: that way, it won't automatically boot into default
<fuzzynurfhurter> thats what im saying guest mine does that and never shows the grub screen
<ColonelPanic> beandog, That's what I do!
<Guest45405> beandog, Alright thanks, I'll try that :D
<beandog> ColonelPanic: heh :D
<beandog> the simplest solutions are always the best
<beandog> Guest45405: What *might* be happening, is the monitor isn't init'ing fast enough, so grub is coming up, but you can't see it.
<fuzzynurfhurter> no need to get a new 1
<Jordan_U> Guest45405: beandog: ColonelPanic: To unhide the grub menu at boot hold (don't "mash") shift.
<beandog> Guest45405: so if you tell it you wanna select something, it could just take a second for the monitor to catch up is all
<Jordan_U> beandog: Except when they're wrong :)
<beandog> Jordan_U: oh yah?  right on
<fuzzynurfhurter> i can see the _blinking when mine starts up then a black screen
<beandog> well I do the same thing on extlinux
<Guest45405> beandog, Nah, my moniter is pretty fast, I've never had that problem before, really
<ColonelPanic> Jordan_U, But button mashing is fun
<fuzzynurfhurter> mine only happens on this laptop
<beandog> Guest45405: huh.  Well when the screen is blank, you're just guessing anyway :)
<Jordan_U> ColonelPanic: True.
<Guest45405> Ok, nvm grub, Hooray for logs. I'm appearantly getting this error at boot, Anyone know a fix? Could not open output pipe '/dev/xconsole'
<beandog> whut
<beandog> how did you get that?
<trued0x> ColonelPanic:  Is there anyway to tell if it's actually running that grub config during startup?
<Guest45405> syslog
<ColonelPanic> trued0x, If you are presented with a menu to choose between differerent OS's that says "Grub Version X.xxx" then you are. In ubuntu the screen is default to purple.
<ColonelPanic> trued0x, It's default to purple for the desktop version at least.
<fuzzynurfhurter> i have to get my test boxc up and running to mess with that HD more
<fuzzynurfhurter> mines black
<fuzzynurfhurter> black and white
<ColonelPanic> fuzzynurfhurter, By chance is it a server distro?
<trued0x> Alright, I'm going to do Generic: xforcevesa and if that fails im giving up
<fuzzynurfhurter> no i had a live cd of xubuntu
<fuzzynurfhurter> well usb
<Guest45405> How do I make a blank file from the terminal?
<fuzzynurfhurter> i used partition magic on that HD
<ColonelPanic> trued0x, Have you looked at this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/134342/which-iso-image-do-i-need-to-install-ubuntu-12-04-on-a-macbook-pro-so-that-it-bo
<beandog> Guest45405: touch
<k1l_> Guest45405: with touch
<Guest45405> thanks
<fuzzynurfhurter> still aint found out how to change the time from millitary to regular lol
<rhizmoe> mousewheel tab scrolling in gedit/gnome3? has anybody scratched my itch in the last couple of hours?
<RootChaos> anyone else getting slow responses when doing apt-get update && apt-get upgrade from security.ubuntu.com ?
<ColonelPanic> RootChaos, What is your ping?
<rhizmoe> RootChaos: not really. try a traceroute
<RootChaos> 182ms
<RootChaos> gabrielm@carnage:~$ ping -c 3 security.ubuntu.com
<RootChaos> PING security.ubuntu.com (91.189.92.166) 56(84) bytes of data.
<RootChaos> 64 bytes from atemoya.canonical.com (91.189.92.166): icmp_req=1 ttl=53 time=189 ms
<RootChaos> 64 bytes from atemoya.canonical.com (91.189.92.166): icmp_req=2 ttl=53 time=189 ms
<ColonelPanic> RootChaos, I half less than half that. Is something eating your bandwidth?
<FloodBot1> RootChaos: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RootChaos> sat connection
<ColonelPanic> RootChaos, Satellite Connection?
<RootChaos> nothing else running on it at the moment
<RootChaos> yeah
<ColonelPanic> RootChaos, Well if it has to go to space and back, no wonder it's slow :P
<RootChaos> normally i get about 400k/sec or so
<avinashhm> Hi friends, i am not sure, if this is the right place for this question .. but would ask .. where can i find the source code for 'poweroff' command .. its in /sbin/poweroff .. How i could find the source for this ?
<trued0x> I'm in the GRUB menu where it's asking what partition to load.  If i press 'e' it should show me the contents of /etc/default/grub?
<RootChaos> oh well,, suppose i'll just live with it,, almost time to hit the sack
<Sire> What does it mean when $ mpd --no-daemon returns: Failed to bind to '[::]:6600': Address already in use?
<Sire> I'm currently connected to the computer via SSH.
<fuzzynurfhurter> i put wallpapers in /usr/share/backgrounds but when it boots it wont load the wallpaper i choose to load
<Loshki> avinashhm: Try http://www.koders.com/c/fidB4F3402BEEA19CE920F41D37D1581EFE0BC4A259.aspx
<Jordan_U> trued0x: No, if you press 'e' it will show you the source of the particular entry which is highlighted.
<fuzzynurfhurter> could ne 1 help with that??
<ColonelPanic> trued0x, try http://askubuntu.com/questions/134342/which-iso-image-do-i-need-to-install-ubuntu-12-04-on-a-macbook-pro-so-that-it-bo
<avinashhm> Loshki, thank you mate .. this helps
<fishbait> is the flash plug-in in the repositories for 64-bit native or is it nspluginwrapper?
<Sire> Nevermind my question, I need to get a player client to interface with the server.
<fuzzynurfhurter> how can u make it boot with the wallpaper u want to load when going to the desktop
<fishbait> ... i feel ignored i'd hope someone would at least know whats in the repository.
<Sire> I need to compile a program from source, what compiler should I get?
<fuzzynurfhurter> later all
<fishbait> is the flash plug-in in the repositories for 64-bit native or is it nspluginwrapper?
<SkippersBoss> fuzzynurfhurter
<AnonimoVeneziano> ciao
<AnonimoVeneziano> !list
<ubottu> AnonimoVeneziano: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<SkippersBoss> http://askubuntu.com/questions/130713/xubuntu-12-04-use-unaity-greeter-and-set-user-background-automatically
<UndiFineD> fishbait, flashplugin-installer should be 64bit, but there are i386 ones as well
<Demlik2> hi everyone. can somebody explain me how can i set up windows to my computer?
<fishbait> ok
<Devaki> Demlik2 , windows sucks! go buy a Mac!
<jgrep> are there any tools to audit user commands on unix
<Demlik2> sorry man. i m from turkey and not rich enough to buy mac.
<beandog> jgrep: eh ... like what?
<jgrep> well we want to log every command typed by a user on the host
<_riz_> Can someone help me interpret what to do here for preseed network config?
<_riz_> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/preseed-contents.html#preseed-network
<jgrep> auth.log does not have such info
<jgrep> even if a user types   ls /tmp it should ideally get logged somewhere
<_riz_> I don't quite follow what a 'preseed/run' script is
<Demlik2> thanks guys :/ see ya
<beandog> jgrep: well, there's bash history
<beandog> jgrep: aside from that, I dunno ... there's gotta be something
<szal> Devaki: fanboyism sucks too
<jgrep> point. but i need something at system level not @ user level
<sk8|> jgrep, +1
<sk8|> i mean szal
<Vespuccian> Is there an easy way to make the transition from Windows to Linux?
<Devaki> szal, sarcasm....
<Kaleidoscope> So my kernel updated from 3.4 to 3.5, and if the 3.5 one tries to boot, it can't start the xserver, however my 3.4 can boot perfectly fine. Anyone know why this might be happening?
<beandog> jgrep: yah, agreed.  no idea.
<jgrep> Vespuccian: yes .. stop using windows and u will get used to linix
<jgrep> ok thanks beandog
<sk8|> Vespuccian, download a distro burn the iso file and run a live cd or create a partition
<beandog> Vespuccian: honestly?  it just takes time.
<Vespuccian> sk8|, maybe I should use a seperate HDD for installation.
<sk8|> Vespuccian, you can if youd like
<Vespuccian> beandog, sure.
<beandog> Vespuccian: yah, do that.  dual booting is good
<Kaleidoscope> secondly, I'm running irssi, how do you ignore joins, parts, and quits
<sk8|> it doesn't take much time to get use to any of the new distros
<Vespuccian> jgrep, have you heard ESR?
<Vespuccian> sk8|, but,
<Vespuccian> sk8|, but, afaik, getting use to Linux takes time compared to getting use to.....
<sk8|> not much any more
<jgrep> Vespuccian:  nope whats it
<sk8|> if you use arch, bsd
<jgrep> Vespuccian: but its awesome to be on linux..
<sk8|> then you'll have alot to get USE to
<Vespuccian> jgrep, no doubt.
<Vespuccian> Redhat is now a 1 billion dollar company.
<jgrep> whts ESR
<sk8|> suse or gentoo if you want to test your patience
<Kaleidoscope> So my kernel updated from 3.4 to 3.5, and if the 3.5 one tries to boot, it can't start the xserver, however my 3.4 can boot perfectly fine. Anyone know why this might be happening?
<Kaleidoscope> secondly, I'm running irssi, how do you ignore joins, parts, and quits
<Vespuccian> Eric Steven Raymond, although I don't like him very much and his views I have liked reading one or two of his articles.
<trism> Kaleidoscope: /ignore #ubuntu JOINS PARTS QUITS (see /help ignore)
<sk8|> Kaleidoscope, /ignore -channels #mwsf
<Kaleidoscope> trism, thanks
<sk8|> i was slow
<sk8|> and still am
<jgrep> btw is someone part of #sysadmin channel
<jgrep> i need an invite to join that , can someone invite
<ceti331_> q: Does ubuntu have a 'miller-bars' stylefile browser?
<dysun> penis
<Kaleidoscope> So I just removed the 3.5 boot from the grub.cfg, Thanks anyways folks >.>
<trism> Kaleidoscope: don't know about the issue but I did see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1016189 for 12.10 earlier
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1016189 in linux (Ubuntu) "Boot hangs after Plymouth in kernel 3.5.0-1" [High,Confirmed]
<Sire> What is the most effective way to check system stats like temperatures an fan speeds in Ubuntu Server?
<Kaleidoscope> trism, thanks, That seems similar to my issue, so I'll read up on that page, and watch for a fix. Many thanks
<morgium> hi!
<osmario> hi anyone can talk about shell script
<bruenig> osmario: right here
<Pici> osmario: here, or #bash
 * bruenig is a bash expert
<morgium> im having a problem. i installed ubuntu 12.04 to test the new unity desktop, didnt like it, and wanted to switch to ubuntu. via tasksel i deinstalled the ubuntudesktop, and installed xubuntu-desktop. when i rebooted, the xserver didnt start properly. i managed to get it working again, but now i have another strange problem
<bruenig> ekrjnfedfkj is a spambot by the way
<osmario> ok. i try to do my first script and it works when i call it from home directory. but
<morgium> with gdm, the xserver starts on console 8 (ctrl-f8)
<nibbler_> !enter |  morgium
<ubottu> morgium: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<osmario> if i use chmod +x it doesn't work
<bruenig> osmario: first, pastebin the script http://pastebin.com/
#ubuntu 2012-06-22
<morgium> alright, sorry. with gdm server starts on console 8, with lightdm it fails to load (Fatal IO error 11), i can login via console and then startxfce4 manually and it works. but this is not satisfactory. what can i try? i googled but i only find bug reports not related to my problem
<osmario> sorry i must send the script to this site?
<morgium> http://pastebin.com/4tZPk8th
<Jordan_U> bruenig: Could you explain why you say that ekrjnfedfkj is a spambot? (in #ubuntu-ops)
<morgium> osmario, just go there, its pretty self-explanatory. you can paste text there for others to see it (look at my link, its my .xsession-errors)
<nibbler_> morgium: first i'd try to just use another dm, like lightdm
<morgium> i am using lightdm
<nibbler_> morgium: first i'd try to just use another dm, like gdm
<ekrjnfedfkj> bruenig, no i'm not
<nibbler_> morgium: so, whatever you use that does not work (first you said you use gdm), try another one.
<morgium> nibbler_, if you read again what i described you will find i already tried that
<nibbler_> morgium: sorry
<nibbler_> morgium: so with gdm it start on console 8, where is the problem?
<SkippersBoss> he wants hismachine to boot gdm automaticaly
<morgium> preferably lightdm.
<nibbler_> and console 8 is not shown automatically?
<aaas> i have a question about developing a website locally and syncing to the host with rsync...any idea of a channel which would discuss webmaster related issues like this?
<nibbler_> aaas, so - why not just rsync it, and get your options from man rsync?
<aaas> nibbler_ it's not the options or the how, it's the logistics
<SkippersBoss> morgium, i would purge lightdm, make sure no config files are left and install again
<morgium> SkippersBoss: i did that already
<morgium> im pretty sure the problem comes from my deinstalling ubuntu-desktop, installing xubunutu-desktop
<morgium> the "migration" failed somehow
<SkippersBoss> ive done the same and it went fine
<morgium> SkippersBoss: congratulations
<osmario> how can i call a script?
<morgium> Osmario: chmod u+x scriptname
<morgium> ./scriptname
<morgium> and you can call it whatever you want! :)
<SkippersBoss> your cleary missing a few libraries when you disassembled ubuntu desktop :-(
<sdiaz> says I do in the software center
<sdiaz> mt
<osmario> if i use ./scriptname it works. but instead if i type chmod +x scriptname or chmod u+x scrptname nothing happens
<SkippersBoss> morgium: looks like installing xubuntu didnot go according to plan.
<morgium> SkippersBoss: /nick CaptainObvious
<fishbait> ... why is adobe stopping linux platform support?
<morgium> SkippersBoss: sorry i didnt read the line before that, i thought that was a troll attempt. im sorry for that response.
<trinisoljah> i have question
<trinisoljah> anyone willing to help ?
<morgium> SkippersBoss: but that did actually give me an idea!
<lnxslck> trinisoljah, just ask
<morgium> trinisoljah: ask first :)
<SkippersBoss> :-)
<trinisoljah> ok i have an alfa wireless card and i am typing sudo iwconfig wlan2 key "key"
<trinisoljah> and it says
<SkippersBoss> don't worry good luck in restoring
<trinisoljah> error fore wireless request set encode (8B2A
<morgium> SkippersBoss: i think it happened because i first installed xubuntu, and then deinstalled ubuntu of course!
<Sire> What is required to get mpd/mpc to recognize an Audigy eX audio card on Ubuntu Server?
<trinisoljah> how do i put in a key for a wireless card
<trinisoljah> ?
<morgium> xubuntu-desktpo is a metapackage, right?
<SkippersBoss> yep and it removed halve of your xubuntu setup :-)
<Sire> I saw that `sudo lshw` finds the audio device, its MIDI, and its Firewire.
<SkippersBoss> half
<SkippersBoss> ueh yes
<fishbait> what would this do? sudo cp -r usr/* /usr
<nitrohax> it keeps going to the optional boot menu on start up? is it just because it's using sdb instead of sda?
<fishbait> are there multiple options?
<fishbait> i have flash player and i'm running kde how do i install this thing?
<trinisoljah> is anyone here familiar with backtrack 5 ?
<mmonat> nical
<fishbait> trinisoljah: this is an ubuntu support channel those here are likely familiar only with ubuntu
<fuzzynurfhurter> would u have to put a default gateway ip if theres not 1?/
<sk8|> fishbait, dod someone tell you what it will do?
<bkerensa> !backtrack | trinisoljah
<ubottu> trinisoljah: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<sk8|> bkerensa, that's a no no
<sk8|> ;p
<fishbait> sk8: no but i'm leery of that command
<sk8|> cp is the copy function
<sk8|> -r is recursive
<trinisoljah> wtf , backtrack is based on ubuntu
<trinisoljah> what is the big deal
<sk8|> meaning everything contained in usr/
<trinisoljah> it uses the same syntax fools
<sk8|> what is the reason for using it
<sk8|> fishbait, ^
<fishbait> trinisoljah: no ubuntu is based on debian thats a common misconception
<fishbait> sk8|: trying to install flash player
<trinisoljah> i said backtrack is based on ubuntu
<sk8|> what's wrong no flash?
<nitrohax> what is the .deb you speak of? LOL
<trinisoljah> not ubuntu is based on backtrack
<sk8|> are you using chromium?
<fishbait> trinisoljah: what i'm trying to say is that backtrack is debian based.
<trinisoljah> exactly
<bkerensa> trinisoljah: Do you have a Ubuntu related support question? We do not support other distros
<m1chael> im trying to install xubuntu 12.04 but im getting an error  that says something like gfxboot not a com32r image ... i burned t he iso from xfcburn in xubuntu on another computer
<fuzzynurfhurter> im having a prob with network it will not automatically find an ip address for itself
<fishbait> sk8|: i'm using opera and trying to install 64-bit native fLash
<trinisoljah> this is retarded
<chu> trinisoljah: Don't be so hostile.
<trinisoljah> can someone help me configure this wireless card or not ?
<sk8|> did you grab the plugin from adobe
<sk8|> ?
<trinisoljah> is this where all noobs are at
<fishbait> sk8|: grabed abd extraqcted the 11.2 64-bit file
<bkerensa> !rules | trinisoljah
<ubottu> trinisoljah: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<sk8|> i'm nt familiar with opera or it's issues
<trinisoljah> someone tell me where the backtrack irc is
<Jordan_U> !backtrack | trinisoljah
<ubottu> trinisoljah: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<phileaton> what can I do with irssi?
<trinisoljah> #join
<fishbait> lol i love this site http://lmgtfy.com/?q=backtrack+irc+support+channel
<sk8|> fish go get the plugin
<fishbait> got it
<Jordan_U> fishbait: Please don't use lmgtfy links here.
<fishbait> Jordan
<sk8|> untar is
<Senix> I'm on Ubuntu 11.10, with unity when connected to a wired connection it randomly disconnects every few minutes. is there a bug and/or fix for this?
<sk8|> sudo mkdir /usr/lib/opera/plugins
<sk8|> cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/opera/plugins
<fishbait> Jordan_u: ooh here is where i found out about it but okay
<fishbait> sk8|: done'
<sk8|> no dice?
<morgium> how do i reinstall a metapackage with all dependencies
<morgium> without removing it
<fishbait> ok ima try it
<Senix> morgium: I do believe that there is a sudo apt-get reinstall option, but other then that they will have to be removed to re-install anyway.
<Senix> morgium: you could try the synaptic package manager, that may help.
<fishbait> file exists
<morgium> Senix: there is, apt-get --reinstall install xubuntu-desktop, but that doesnt reinstall the dependencies recursively
<sk8|> Senix, i tihnk the apci update has broken alot of stuff
<morgium> senix: alright, i'll try that. :/
<sk8|> fishbait, you getting it taken care of?
<Senix> sk8|: so would you suggest i install a later version of Ubuntu or install the latest version?
<sk8|> i had to
<fishbait> sk8|: what file do i copy there?
<CellTech> Can someone tell me how to 'register' so I can get into the android rooms?
<sk8|> did you download the plugin from adobe?
<aragorn> does sudo apt-get update actually install updates? or does it just load updates
<Jordan_U> !register | CellTech
<ubottu> CellTech: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<aragorn> does sudo apt-get update actually install updates? or does it just load updates? can anybody help me
<Senix> aragorn: it only updates the repo files
<yeats> aragorn: it updates your package cache
<jorge_> there is somebody tuquiso system?
<Senix> aragorn: you can do a sudo apt-get upgrade to isntall the updtaes.
<fishbait> ... i'll check the readne
<aragorn> thank you very much!
<sk8|> fishbait, go to downloads and select flash player
<aragorn> do you have to run sudo apt-get update before you run upgrade?
<Senix> aragorn: it is suggested that you do
<sk8|> untar the file
<Senix> aragorn: you can use this syntax
<CellTech> Joined the freenode. typed that in and it's not working
<Senix> aragorn: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<sk8|> mkdir /usr/lib/opera/plugins
<aragorn> ah, again, thank you very much,Senix!
<Senix> aragorn: np
<sk8|> and cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/opera/plugins
<sk8|> all done
<Senix> aragorn: that command will both update and upgrade in one straight go.
<gld1982ltd> hi all. is anyone using conkygui on ubuntu 11.10? if so, how did you get it to work? if not, does anyone know of a "skeleton" .conkyrc that has all options printed in the file with commented notes or something? or maybe another app to configure conky other than conky colors?
<jiohdi> gld1982ltd, you may enjoy gkrellm instead of conky
<deitarion> How do I pull in the basic dependencies for building 32-bit apps on a 32-bit system? `sudo apt-get install build-essential:i386` fails due to dependency conflicts.
<yeats> deitarion: install ia32-libs
<deitarion> yeats: I'm on Precise.
<yeats> !info ia32-libs
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in precise
<yeats> ah
<sk8|> have a good evening
<sk8|> see you tomorrow
<deitarion> yeats: On Precise, you generally install the plain old 32-bit packages rather than special pseudo-64bit variants which just pull in ia32-libs.
<gld1982ltd> jiohdi: it doesn't look like gkrellm can do as much with graphics....am i wrong?
<yeats> deitarion: okay - I didn't know that
<deitarion> The problem is that I'm trying to compile Desura/Desurium with support for installing and running 32-bit games and the build process complains about not being able to find 32-bit versions of libgcc and libgcc_s.
<jiohdi> gld1982ltd, it has many theme options, but what are you looking for
<fuzzynurfhurter> if i have #ubuntu in the server tab am i not registered??
<fishbait> okay flash player is installed
<morgium> brb
<jiohdi> gld1982ltd, another oldie but goodie is MGM
<sk8|> your welecome fishbait
<sk8|> ;p
<mahir> Hi
<fishbait> sk8|: ty
<jiohdi> gld1982ltd, also known as moaning goat monitor for no  apparent reason
<jiohdi> gld1982ltd, but I use gkrellm, themable movable, dockable can be on top or on bottom
<jiohdi> gld1982ltd, and checks my mail
<fishbait> when i fullscreen youtube it doesn't stretch the video it just centers the video and the control bar is at the center of the screen under it
<mahir> Guys I have 1 western dgital 3 TB and 1 Segate 3 TB Hard Drives both have data and both are formatted by Windows 7and have lots of data, Ubuntu 11.10 is not picking any of them they are connected internally in the system
<mahir> FYI I am very new to linux
<gld1982ltd> jiohdi: i tried screenlets, but i want to make the widgets myself. i like conky's lightness and it's ability to do pretty much anything.
<jiohdi> gld1982ltd, yes conky is very flexible, I find theming it makes it a power pig at times
<deitarion> fishbait: You wouldn't happen to have a multi-monitor desktop, would you?
<fishbait> dual monitors.
<deitarion> fishbait: It's a flaw in the YouTube player (Players on sites like Vimeo and Blip.tv are unaffected) where it sizes the player to the aspect ratio of your full desktop and then scales it to only one monitor.
<gld1982ltd> i'm not looking for old school, just going to try to implement a new system for conky......as far as theming it, i will be using mostly text on screen. i will be using a custom background with each conky setup i create. each background will have all images on it i need to make conky look great. i am just looking for an app that works on 11.10 to help configure these setups a little faster.
<gld1982ltd> jiohdi: sorry, please read my post above.
<piero> I use gnome-shell with two monitors. When I open the browser, nautilus or even xchat, the window is sent to the secondary monitor, maximized. Once I restore it, it moves to the main monitor (wtf?). Can I force all new programs to open in the main monitor and just what I move to the secondary stay there?
<deitarion> fishbait: My favorite simple workaround is to either use YousableTubeFix to resize the player to the full width of your browser window without fullscreening or to combine YousableTubeFix's Download button with something like Firefox's InlineDisposition extension to let the MPlayer browser plugin handle playback.
<jiohdi> gld1982ltd, pinguyos got it to work on 11.04 and 11.10, might want to check with their forum
<deitarion> fishbait: Are you on Firefox, Chrome, or Opera?
<gld1982ltd>  jiohdi: thanks i'll look into it.
<Sire> fishbait: if you want something more convoluted and time-consuming, look into youtube-dl.py so you can download the video directly, then watch it in your local media player.
<DubstepCraig> Hi
<deitarion> Sire: YousableTubeFix has a Download button for that. I use InlineDisposition to force the video to be picked up by a browser plugin.
<DubstepCraig> I have a nooby little problem, I own a minecraft server and I'm using a 1GB VPS, I want to turn some of the disk space into virtual RAM, how can I do this, I tried google first without luck.
<deitarion> DubstepCraig: The terms you want to Google are "swap partition" and "loopback filesystem"
<fishbait> opera and its a flaw but html5 works and  i don't use youtube that often.
<aaustin> DubstepCraig, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<deitarion> fishbait: Install this user script. https://userscripts.org/scripts/show/36453
<deitarion> fishbait: I use the Firefox and Chrome versions and both work flawlessly so the Opera one will probably do likewise. Really comfortable way to add "Resize" and "Download" buttons below the YouTube player.
<DubstepCraig> Is a swap partition basically a partition that is only used for Virtual memory?
<deitarion> DubstepCraig: Yeah.
<DubstepCraig> So if a swap partition exists at any size that means I have virtual memory already?
<mdcook> join #drupal
<deitarion> DubstepCraig: Yeah.
<Sire> I just installed mpc and mpd, I have the mpd configuration set up apparently properly and I have my music directory in "~/music". I have two directories, one of m4a and the other of mp3 files, but `mpc update` and `mpc listall` don't seem to do anything.
<deitarion> DubstepCraig: The Unix/Linux term for virtual memory is "swap space" because it's more honest about how it works and what you can expect.
<Sire> What should I do?
<DubstepCraig> deitarion: I was just about to ask that before you told me :)
<denwz> I have an issue booting from SAN with Ubuntu. I was able to install the OS. Then I rebooted, I was able to see GRUB and select my Kernel. It loads quite a bit and then hange with 1500 mtu DHCP RARP. Any ideas?
<mdcook> test
<deitarion> Sire: Sorry. That sounds like the kind of thing I'd normally know, but MPD doesn't play chiptunes so I've never even experimented with it.
<Chelsea> Has anyone had any luck connecting an Apple alu Wireless to 12.04?
<DubstepCraig> If I create a swap partition is it added to the same place as my physical memory for example if I only have 24GB physical RAM and I have a JVM that requires 28GB RAM it will automatically take the virtual RAM?
<mikemonk> hello guys, performance wise, which would represent a better virtualization solution, with windows xp as guest; vmware, virtual box, kvm, other?
<mdcook> quit
<fuzzynurfhurter> what does %R mean?
<deitarion> fuzzynurfhurter: In what context?
<fuzzynurfhurter> its in the digital clock
<deitarion> mikemonk: That would probably depend on what you want to do with it. Do you need 3D acceleration?
<fuzzynurfhurter> clock format
<deitarion> fuzzynurfhurter: The simplest way to answer questions like that is to open up a terminal and type "man strftime"
<mikemonk> deitarion: no i don't
<deitarion> fuzzynurfhurter: (That opens up the manual for the function that resolves those codes)
<deitarion> mikemonk: Ok. That makes things a little trickier. If you needed 3D, then VMware's implementation would be more mature than VirtualBoxes and I'm not sure if KVM has one at all.
<mikemonk> deitarion: ok, so for 3D acceleration vmware is the best right?
<fuzzynurfhurter> deitarion im trying to change it from military time to regular
<deitarion> mikemonk: Yeah. VMWare's been working on it the longest.
<reggal> what's a good live CD that supports games?
<aragorn> could somebody please help me... I am editing the repositories using sudoedit.. how do I exit and save?
<mikemonk> deitarion: what about if i don't need it? which one should i go for?
<reggal> what's a good live CD that supports games and OpenGL?
<deitarion> fuzzynurfhurter: I use %I:%M or %I:%M:%S for that.
<aragorn> could somebody please help me... I am editing the repositories using sudoedit.. how do I exit and save?
<fuzzynurfhurter> ok i will try that man
<deitarion> reggal: Depends on your video card. It's a lot easier to find LiveCDs if they don't need to include things like the nVidia binary drivers. Also, that'd probably be a better question for ##linux.
<reggal> In that case, my best question would be: What's the best Live CD for including custom things like nVidia binary drivers
<aragorn> could somebody please help me... I am editing the repositories using sudoedit.. how do I exit and save?
<bazhang> reggal, this is ubuntu support only
<fuzzynurfhurter> hell yeah that worked great deitarion
<bazhang> reggal, remaster an ubuntu cd
<blackshirt> aragorn, esc and then :wq
<blackshirt> aragorn, esc and then :wq
<aragorn> thank you!
<bazhang> !remaster | reggal
<ubottu> reggal: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<deitarion> reggal: Probably Porteus. Adding packages like binary drivers is as simple as unpacking the ISO into a folder, dragging-and-dropping, and running the script to build a new ISO.
<lopsided> hey does anyone know how to force 2.0 mode on a 3.0 USB controller?  I tried disabling the xhci kernel module but then the controller does not work at all.
<aragorn> blackshirt: that didn't do anything?
<deitarion> ...or that works too. Might also be easier for adding games to.
<aragorn> how can I exit out of a sudoedit session without losing my changes? i.e. save and quit?
<deitarion> mikemonk: Sorry for getting side-tracked. Let me think.
<blackshirt> aragorn, or you just using nano?
<mikemonk> deitarion: np
<aragorn> nano?
<lerox> suup
<deitarion> mikemonk: I don't really have much experience comparing performance of the different virtualization solutions. My preference has always boiled down to "VMWare is closed-source and can't run alongside KVM, VirtualBox is good enough... stop."
<aragorn> im not sure, i am new to linux.. I typed sudoedit /etc/apt/sourecs.list and I edited what I needed to... now how can I save the changes?
<blackshirt> aragorn, exactly what command you are issued?
<yeats> aragorn: try ctrl-X
<lerox> up to
<aragorn> yeats: will that save it as well?
<mikemonk> deitarion: haha ok… thanks a lot for your input :)
<yeats> aragorn: it should prompt you to save changes
<aragorn> alright I'll give it a whil
<Nosophorus> hello
<deitarion> mikemonk: I suspect VMWare would probably be fastest since they have the biggest economic incentive and the best-known name.
<blackshirt> aragorn, on nano ctrl-x, and then yes for save, just enter
<lerox> huh
<aragorn> it wouldn't let me overwrite the file
<aragorn> it said I didn't have the permissions
<butch128> My ubuntu 12.04 install locks up second after boot with my main user, but my alternate user can log in fine with no lock-up... any idea how i can recover my main user?
<lopsided> aragorn can you do sudo nano filename
<butch128> i can ssh into my machine without logging in as well fine
<mikemonk> deitarion : sounds about right
<lopsided> if u want to save what you have now writeout to a different file where you have permission then move it with sudo
<aragorn> will nano access the file or move it?
<butch128> it happens if i log in using ubuntu/xfce/kubuntu...
<blackshirt> aragorn, i think you were in vim editor
<lopsided> nano is an editor
<aragorn> ok
<aragorn> so I can move it and replace it with the sources.list file?
<echo083> before making a apt-get dist-upgrade i have to do a apt-get update ?
<yeats> blackshirt: sudoedit uses nano by default, so that seems unlikely
<deitarion> butch128: I'm not familiar with Xfce, but I'm pretty sure both Ubuntu and Kubuntu would be trying to use a composited desktop in that situation. Have you tried something like Lubuntu which is incapable of compositing?
<blackshirt> echo83, you should
<echo083> blackshirt, the problem is i just made an apt-get update
<aragorn> hank you all for your help it worked great using nano
<echo083> blackshirt, i try to do an apt-get dist-upgrade
<echo083> blackshirt, libgl1-mesa-dri: Broken: xserver-xorg-core (< 2:1.10.2-2) but 2:1.6.4-2ubuntu4.3 must be installed
<yeats> echo083: no need to re-update if you just did it
<yeats> just do 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<echo083> yeats, no it stop after this error :(
<Sire> I just installed mpc and mpd, I have the mpd configuration set up apparently properly and I have my music directory in "~/music". I have two directories, one of m4a and the other of mp3 files, but `mpc update` and `mpc listall` don't seem to do anything. Does anyone have input on fixing this?
<Asar> hola, am getting a GPG error when attempting to update. Can a person help?
<yeats> echo083: sorry - missed your followup
<echo083> yeats, no problemù
<xangua> !gpgerr | Asar
<ubottu> Asar: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<Asar> what is appropriate for the <key> >> field?
<Asar> ubottu
<butch128> Any user with "sudo" privileges seem to lock up on my machine seconds after login... ssh login is fine.  regular users are fine..
<deitarion> Asar: ubottu is a bot.
<deitarion> butch128: Hmm. Interesting. Can you clarify what "lock up" means? Does the mouse cursor still move? Can you switch to a console with Ctrl+Alt+F1? Does the whole system lock up or can you still SSH in?
<butch128> yes, the mouse cursor competely stops functioning
<butch128> and no, i can't switch to a console either
<Asar> should there be what was suggestion of ubottu within the Authentication field?
<butch128> i log in, if i let it sit for 30 seconds, eventually its full lock.  if i load up a console, hte console will slowly stop responding, then the mouse will stop.
<deitarion> butch128: Does SSH still work? (If it does, then your GUI is locking up. If not, then your kernel is locking up.)
<butch128> no, ssh doesnt work after the lock-up occurs
<yeats> Asar: the GPG error should have some clue as to what the key value is
<butch128> but it works if i dont log-in to the gui fine
<deitarion> butch128: Hmm. You said you've tried Xfce, KDE (Kubuntu), and GNOME+Unity (Ubuntu). Have you tried any other desktops?
<butch128> i have a non-sudoer account that logs in and never locks up.  i gave that account sudoer privileges, now it has the same behaviour
<amanATdesk> hi
<Asar> yeats, so within the Authentication field insert the http://keyserver.ubuntu.com?
<butch128> My hard drive died earlier today, luckily RAID10... and then this starts
<deitarion> butch128: You mentioned that. What I'm trying to do is narrow down what might be reacting to the presence of sudo privileges.
<amanATdesk> I was looking for a tutorial (or even advice) on avconv, specifically for batch converting a handful of mp3s to ogg.
<butch128> yes... it's very perplexing...
<amanATdesk> I want to set-up a quick and dirty slide show with music for my wife
<yeats> Asar: no, it will be something like "437D05B5" (like in ubottu's example)
<deitarion> butch128: Wait. Hard drive failure? RAID isn't a perfect fix. It IS possible that something went wrong in a subtle enough way to corrupt some essential piece of system software.
<butch128> that's what i'm worried about - the array is resyncing right now
<butch128> ooooooo
<butch128> root@ubuntu-desktop:~# sudo aptitude update
<butch128> E: Archives directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing. - Acquire (5: Input/output error)
<butch128> i bet when it starts the update notification in the gui, that locks it
<yeats> butch128: sounds like you need to do a fsck before proceeding
<DubstepCraig> If I create a swap partition is it added to the same place as my physical memory for example if I only have 24GB physical RAM and I have a JVM that requires 28GB RAM it will automatically take the virtual RAM?
<psusi> butch128, check the smart status of the reamining drives?  sounds like they have some bad sectors
<psusi> butch128, which may also cause the resync to fail
<OerHeks> DubstepCraig, no.
<butch128> damn it...
<butch128> omg... your right, 2 devices are out of the raid array now
<psusi> DubstepCraig, yes, but swap is SLOW
<butch128> 2927095296 blocks super 1.2 512K chunks 2 near-copies [6/4] [__UUUU]
<DubstepCraig> psusi: Even on SSD?
<deitarion> DubstepCraig: swap on an SSD will drastically shorten the lifetime of the SSD in many usage scenarios. Better to just buy more RAM.
<psusi> DubstepCraig, hd is like 10,000 times slower than ram... ssd maybe only 3,500 times slower... so better, but still slow
<butch128> active raid10 sdc2[0](F) sdd2[2] sdf2[3] sde2[6](S) sda2[4] sdb2[5]
<psusi> and yea, intensive writes wear out ssds
<DubstepCraig> It's not my SSD
<DubstepCraig> It's rented.
<DubstepCraig> From OVH
<psusi> butch128, doh... looks like you'll be restoring from backup
<butch128> why is it no longer resyncing sdc1? thats the one that fails
<psusi> butch128, check dmesg or /var/log/kern.log for errors... one of the remaining "good" drives probably has some bad sectors
<deitarion> DubstepCraig: I'd be surprised if they don't have some kind of clause in your contract for people who knowingly abuse their hardware that way.
<butch128> EXT4-fs (dm-2): Remounting filesystem read-only
<DubstepCraig> deitarion: Meh
<butch128> Core dump to |/usr/share/apport/apport 3600 7 0 pipe failed
<butch128> yea...
<psusi> butch128, lvm on top of raid10?
<butch128> yes
<Sire> What's the name of the command line IRC client, ircis or something?
<deitarion> Sire: irssi is the most popular one.
<claude2> irssi is one
<butch128> my md0 array is still fine though...
<psusi> Sire, I was always partial to BitchX myself, but I think irsii was another
<Sire> psusi, irsii should be it, thanks.
<psusi> butch128, it pays to run a SMART check of the disks periodically
<deitarion> Sire: If it's in the Ubuntu repositories, it'd be either irssi or ircii. irsii doesn't exist.
<ffv> anyone here?
<deitarion> ffv: No. We're all down at the bar.
<psusi> damn straight... except my bar is at my desk
<butch128> clearly... so basically no way of recovering eh?
<deitarion> Just ask your question. Don't ask to ask.
<Sire> deitarion, there is an entry for both.
<psusi> butch128, short of restoring from backup?  no... unless the damage is limited to just one file you can live without
<deitarion> Sire: Yeah. irssi and ircii are different programs. I'm saying that irsii doesn't exist so you must've meant one of those two.
<Sire> deitarion, I went and got both, irssi is the correct one.
<butch128> 2 drives failing at the same time, bah... never would have thought
<Sire> So, does anyone have experience getting mpd and mpc to work on Ubuntu Server over SSH with the host computer having the audio device?
<uofm49426> is there dsl like ubuntu distro
<ffv> Hello.. I am a new user to Ubuntu. I'm trying to install ubuntu next to win 7. However in my bootloader i cAN'T find that installation. Also, i'm using my buffalo wireless card. But I got frimware missing in my options. my wireless options
<fuzzynurfhurter> why would ubuntu just lag for no reason when opening anything?
<ffv> Hello.. I am a new user to Ubuntu. I'm trying to install ubuntu next to win 7. However in my bootloader i cAN'T find that installation. Also, i'm using my buffalo wireless card. But I got frimware missing in my options. my wireless options
<tomas_> hello i want it to install netbeans in ubuntu what you thing ?? and how i should install i serch in internet but doesn t convence me
<amanATdesk> hello? anyone here know how to convert mp3 files to ogg files using avconv?
<Radiarc> I need help getting a BCM4311 wireless card working on a Dell Vostro 1400. I installed the STA driver, but it still isnt activating. Using USB wireless at the moment
<deitarion> fuzzynurfhurter: "Ubuntu" as in the Unity desktop?
<bazhang> !minimal | uofm49426
<ubottu> uofm49426: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bazhang> !lubuntu > uofm49426
<ubottu> uofm49426, please see my private message
<Pici> !floodbots | tomas_
<ubottu> tomas_: FloodBot1,2,3, and 4 are all bots, please direct your questions to the channel.
<fuzzynurfhurter> no i have the lubuntu desktop on xubuntu but when i try and open stuff sometimes it will lag then open 3 or so cause i clicked that many but it shouldnt be lagging though
<ffv> Hello.. I am a new user to Ubuntu. I'm trying to install ubuntu next to win 7. However in my bootloader i cAN'T find that installation. Also, i'm using my buffalo wireless card. But I got frimware missing in my options. my wireless options
<deitarion> ffv: Repeating yourself, trying to dominate the conversation will just get you kicked. If those of us who are at the computer don't know, we don't know.
<bazhang> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/avconv.1.html amanATdesk
<deitarion> fuzzynurfhurter: Ahh. Latency issues. That's a tricky one and I can't really spare the time to diagnose it right now. You could experiment with the `iotop` and `latencytop` tools.
<amanATdesk> bazhang, thanks.
<deitarion> ffv: However, I will try to help how I can. First, could you clarify what you mean by "However in my bootloader i cAN'T find that installation."
<amanATdesk> I just had an idea, to try and see if vlc could do it, seems to have worked, but it makes me convert them one at a time (got 7 files)
<fuzzynurfhurter> never heard of em
<amanATdesk> I'll go read up the link you referred to bazhang
<bazhang> http://libav.org/avconv.html#Description amanATdesk and this too
<deitarion> fuzzynurfhurter: "iotop" shows you a breakdown of what's busying your hard drive.
<amanATdesk> cool, will look at both
<amanATdesk> thanks again baz
<amanATdesk> bazhang,
<fuzzynurfhurter> sry deitarion i newish to linux but been workin at it lol
<deitarion> fuzzynurfhurter: "latencytop" shows you a breakdown of what might be taking too much of your kernel's attention in one go.
<deitarion> fuzzynurfhurter: No worries. A lot of people have never heard of iotop and latencytop.
<fuzzynurfhurter> ok ok i see what u mean its like a more detail taskmanager processes type thing
<lopsided> hey does anyone know how to force 2.0 mode on a 3.0 USB controller?  I tried disabling the xhci kernel module but then the controller does not work at all.
<ffv> deitarion: thankyou. I have 3 installion of win7. I insalled a ubuntu copy 12.04lts under win7 using the function "...whatever...". But I can't boot it after installation
<deitarion> fuzzynurfhurter: Sort of. The task manager tracks CPU and memory load on average. latencytop tracks programs which cause the kernel to, in essence, become distracted, causing your desktop to potentially stutter.
<reggal> k
<reggal> I'll try remastering a Ubuntu Live CD then
<reggal> !LiveCD
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<bazhang> ffv a wubi install then
<bazhang> !wubi | ffv
<ubottu> ffv: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<marc_12314> not sure what to look for.. I have a raid 1 array (mdadm) with  sda1 and sdb1.  I removed sda1 physically to test how to recover the array., I plugged it back in, and was able to have my array in sync again. but my second test: I unplugged sad, rebooted, added files on sdb.  now both drives are plugged in, the MD2 array say that SDA is removed, but if I try to add it to the array, it say "mdadm: /dev/sda1 reports being an active member for
<marc_12314> /dev/md2, but a --re-add fails."
<fuzzynurfhurter> ok what would be something like msconfig from windows to turn some of the services off
<deitarion> lopsided: I saw your question the first time, but I have enough USB hubs that I have yet to need to even attempt to plug anything into my USB 3.0 ports.
<marc_12314> what am I supposed to do if I want SDA to get back in the array and sync with the new content on SDB ?
<deitarion> fuzzynurfhurter: Which desktop were you on again? In Lubuntu, it's Preferences > Desktop Session Settings. In other desktops, search for things like "startup", "session", or "services".
<deitarion> fuzzynurfhurter: You usually don't need to turn off system-wide services (eg. if you've installed a web server, you probably want it running) but, if you do, then that's a different control panel.
<fuzzynurfhurter> ok i know what ur talking about i have to clean up this linux a little too
<lopsided> deitarion: what version are you running, I'm on 10.04
<deitarion> lopsided: Lubuntu 12.04. I was running Gentoo on this particular box until I switched to Lubuntu 11.04 when the old motherboard died. I do have another machine which has been running Lubuntu since at least 10.04, but I don't remember what it was like.
<lopsided> I'm trying to figure out if I should get a 3.0 hub, or try to move to 12.04 or both..  All my USBs are fried and I have to use a 3.0 expresscard (1 port) plus 2.0 hub at the moment.  BUT my wireless mouse freezes until I move it to a different port on the hub.  And I have to keep moving it every time it freezes
<lopsided> It works when directly connected to the expresscard, albeit with some jumpiness at times.
<deitarion> lopsided: Are you sure it's not some kind of flaw in the port itself? You did say your other ports are fried.
<u4ia74> Hi.  I'm using a program (peazip) that lets me specify the "System Temp" directory.  Is this a system variable that points a directory or is this something specific to the /tmp directory?
<lopsided> no this is an express card
<deitarion> lopsided: Just making sure. I've never fried a USB port myself, so I have no clue what side-effects it may have.
<lopsided> It works fine in windows.  this is a linux issue.  I was thinking it was the xhci driver not playing nice with 2.0 hubs
<lopsided> It happened when I hit my laptop really hard once because of frustration.  Long story.  But it killed my USBs and my webcam
<lopsided> Do you use a wireless mouse
<deitarion> lopsided: No. The only wireless thing I use is my IR remote. I hate changing batteries.
<lopsided> I have the MX revolution before they discontinued.  rechargeable.  :-D
<deitarion> lopsided: I have the G3 gaming mouse. Cheapest quality laser mouse I could find back around 2005/2006 when I bought this PC.
<JohnTeddy> My flash is crashing periodically/freezing after the last chrome update from Google
<deitarion> That is, least-expensive high-quality laser mouse.
<lopsided> do you have any idea how I could research trying to configure the xhci driver?  i was having difficulty
<JohnTeddy> Anyone else have this problem? on the latest ubuntu
<deitarion> lopsided: You'd probably do the same thing I'd do. When my old mobo died, my new mobo had the same number of USB 2.0 ports PLUS another two USB 3.0 ports, so I've never tried plugging anything into them.
<deitarion> JohnTeddy: I can check. Give me an example URL.
<deitarion> JohnTeddy: I only use Chrome for certain tasks that Firefox can't do (like testing sites I wrote to make sure they work properly in Chrome) and I almost never go anywhere with Flash in Chrome.
<u4ia74> Hi.  I'm using a program (peazip) that lets me specify the "System Temp" directory.  Is this a system variable that points a directory or is this something specific to the /tmp directory?
<deitarion> u4ia74: I'd chastise you for repeating your question, but this time I actually did forget to answer. I don't use PeaZip myself, but it probably is asking you to put "/tmp" in the box.
<JohnTeddy> deitarion: Every youtube url.
<deitarion> JohnTeddy: Ok. One sec.
<deitarion> JohnTeddy: It's working for me right now with "Where the Hell is Matt? 2012". When did you receive this Chrome update?
<deitarion> JohnTeddy: ...and is it the Google Chrome build or the Ubuntu-provided Chromium build? ...because I don't run Google's closed-source Chrome build ever.
<JohnTeddy> deitarion: The google chrome
<deitarion> JohnTeddy: Can't help you then. Google's Chrome comes with a completely different Flash plugin based on a completely different API.
<JohnTeddy> Perhaps it's because I have flashblock installed.
<rainbowwarrior2> Hello, I am running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on a compaq cq60 laptop and my sound is no longer working, anyone got any idea how i can fix this please ?
<JohnTeddy> I'll disable the plugin and see what happens then.
<fourfourthree> is there a way to forward desktop notifications to growl and growl for windows?
<deitarion> JohnTeddy: Perhaps. I suggest using Chrome's built-in ClickToPlay functionality instead. Among other things, it's safer.
<fourfourthree> or to anywhere?
<u4ia74> deirarion: I actually gives a drop box with three selections, for Working Directory: "Output", "System Temp", "None"  So the fact that it doesn't give me an option to specify a temp directory kind of suggests that perhaps it's a system variable that can be specified.  Limiting all temp activity to /tmp doesn't sounds terribly logical...  but I can mount the /tmp directory on a partition with more space I guess...
<deitarion> fourfourthree: I'm not sure. I've never needed that. I can look into it but I may be a bit sluggish. If you want to search for it yourself, try using the terms "libnotify", "notification daemon" and "galago".
<deitarion> u4ia74: Ahh, that makes more sense. Yes, it would be using /tmp. Why not just use "output"?
<deitarion> u4ia74: (That's what the command-line zip command does. It creates the zip file with a random name and then renames it on success or deletes the partial file on failure)
<u4ia74> The program errors out saying it's out of disk space when there is plenty, for some reason...  That's where I started.
<deitarion> u4ia74: Hmm. What are you trying to unpack? Have you tried opening it in another tool to narrow down the possibilities?
<u4ia74> I guess the bigger question was about whether or not a system temp directory can be specified by a system variable.
<u4ia74> I'm actually trying to use FreeARC to do some compression.
<u4ia74> With Peazip as the interface.
<reggal> penis petrol
<reggal> Are you WHEAR WEAR SCRABBLY AM LOW PAICKING!
<xangua> !ops | reggal
<ubottu> reggal: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Corey> reggal: Enough.
<deitarion> u4ia74: That would depend on how PeaZip is coded. It may or may not support it.
<Roga_Danar> .
<jfcaron> I am having trouble viewing flash videos (like youtube).  I tried using the Adobe flash plugin and now gnash.  The only difference is that Adobe gave me a white blank area where the video should be, while gnash gives a black blank area.  I'm using 10.04 LTS and Firefox, updated.
<deitarion> fourfourthree: It's looking like the "network libnotify" situation is the same as it was a couple of years ago. In theory, but not much in practice. You said you wanted to send to a Growl instance?
<echo083> i have 8.04 server i'd like to upgrade to 12.04, should i do it with two updates (8.04 => 10.04 => 12.04) or one update (8.04 => 12.04) ?
<deitarion> jfcaron: What video drivers?
<xangua> jfcaron: do you have both adobe and gnash plugins installed¿
<u4ia74> Yeah, but I'l actually less interested in peazip and more interested in the question it raised.
<jfcaron> xangua: No I removed flash entirely before installing gnash.
<deitarion> u4ia74: About moving the system temp folder?
<jfcaron> deitarion: How do I check that?
<JMarceloBR> Hi folks! Need a little help, please... I'm getting a kernel BUG error that is freezing a ext4 filesystem (in this case a RAID5 device at /dev/md0). I use Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, kernel 2.6.32-41. I was told to test if the bug occurs in kernel version 3.5 (latest upstream). I installed and tried to boot my box from this kernel, but it does not find the root device. My question is: is it possible to
<JMarceloBR> run this kernel version with the 10.04 LTS? Am I missing something?
<u4ia74> deitarion: or specifying a system temp dir using a system variable.
<echo083> no opinion ?
<deitarion> echo083: I'd be very wary of doing that big an upgrade in one jump. I'm pretty sure it's not a supported option.
<deitarion> u4ia74: You could try setting TMPDIR. The usual recommendation is to play it safe by making /tmp a symlink or `mount -o bind` remap to the new location.
<echo083> deitarion, you think that's not even possible to upgrade from 8.04 to 12.04 ok i'll do it in two updates
<dr_willis> make plans for a clean reinstgall - if the upgradeing fails..
<jfcaron> deitarion: I'm using the non-fglrx Radeon driver.
<u4ia74> deitarion: Ok thanks.  I need to go read up on system variables it seems.
<deitarion> u4ia74: http://forums.opensuse.org/install-boot-login/407392-move-tmp-other-partition.html
<deitarion> jfcaron: Hmm. Not something I'm personally familiar with. Give me a sec to make sure I'm not forgetting to respond to someone else and then I'll see what I can suggest.
<HelloWorld321> will ubuntu download a video driver on its own if I turn off the box and plug in a new nVidia card? (and the old video was onboard intel video driver)
<init[dot]d> HelloWorld321, nope
<dr_willis> HelloWorld321:  you need to run the addational-drivers tool
<dr_willis> may be  dialog/popup also when yoou power on the first timeprompting the download also
<HelloWorld321> before or after installing the new card?
<dr_willis> after
<HelloWorld321> Groovey.  Tx.  So I'll just flip it off, plug in the new card, and then follow the prompts when I turn it back on.  I dig it.
<deitarion> HelloWorld321: The drivers without 3D acceleration are included. It should pop up a tray notification offering new 3D-accelerated drivers automatically if they're not included.
<dr_willis> you might  need to use thee  nomodeset option untill you  get the drivers installed.. depends on the card.
<colin__> hi y'all
<colin__> im new here
<dr_willis> hello.
<colin__> hi
<colin__> im here from mint
<colin__> using ubuntu 12 now
<Roga_Danar> I just left mint for U12 as well.
<colin__> then we  have something in common
<Roga_Danar> Yeah, I liked Mint okay but there were a lot of compatibility issue with my hardware.
<colin__> had a nightmare to get it running though
<colin__> monitor is broke
<Roga_Danar> Colin: on your laptop?
<colin__> had to plug computer into tv, to get EDID file to work
<colin__> desktop
<Roga_Danar> Oh, okay.
<colin__> was a crazy idea
<colin__> but worked, allowing me to install graphics driver
<Roga_Danar> Colin: Nice workaround.
<colin__> thing is.. on mint 9/10 its ok, but 11/12 it used to flicker... something about edid checksum remainder was 17
<Roga_Danar> Yeah, well it's always a crapshoot.
<colin__> then someone said try ubuntu, but it also flickerd
<colin__> just having dilemma with workspace swithcer now
<Roga_Danar> Mint is a child of Ubuntu, so no surprises there.
<mattalexx> I have an Ubuntu Lucid virtual machine (Virtualbox) in a Debian Squeeze guest. For some reason, the Ubuntu filesystem just suddenly went read-only. On reboot, I am dropped into a BusyBox shell. How can I fix this?
<colin__> i used to use the cube thing
<colin__> but i dont think its necesary now
<blackshirt> hello
<colin__> oh i think i get this now
<dr_willis> cube was only necessary to impress windows users. ;)
<colin__> yeh, well that was me
<colin__> i see theres 4 workspaces in a squre
<blackshroud> hi all
<blackshirt> hi blackshroud
<KRomeleoN> <dr_willis> cube was only necessary to impress windows users. ;)   lol
<dr_willis> now the compiz ZOOM feature.. that was handy
<blackshirt> Looks has similat nicks with me
<colin__> thing is, i cant drag windows from wroskpace to workspace can i?
<dr_willis> one tim for  12.04 ussage. - the SUPER key when held , shows a hotkey list. ;)  also check out tapping the alt key  to get into the 'HUD' ;P
<dr_willis> colin__:  it doesnt work that way  any more by design. draggint to the edges sort of sticks/resizes to that edge now
<dr_willis> click the workspaces icon, then you can drag windows around workspaces
<blackshroud> hey blackshirt
<colin__> i dont get it, wheres the icon
<dr_willis> or rightclick, and send to another workspace
<dr_willis> let side panel. has a workspaces/desktops icon. 4 boxs
<dr_willis> at least mine does. ;P
<dr_willis> or theres hotkeys to show all the workspaces.
<colin__> i click it, it just takes me to the workspace
<dr_willis> check out some of the USINGunity videos at youtube and otehr tutirial sites perhaps
<colin__> dont use unity
<colin__> i got the gnome-session-fallback thing
<colin__> one small thing thats bothering me...
<colin__> suppose i open firefox from panel
<LenovoPC2342> Installed Ubuntu 12.04 (LXDE Desktop) on my Lenovo Thinkpad X61s.   Problem:  When I reboot Ubuntu, it enters the network boot (pxe??) and won't restart. Solution?
<colin__> from top panel
<colin__> the top of the firefox window is hidden behind the panel
<colin__> makes it harder to move it aroun
<bagas> ternyata masih ada jg yang pake IRC
<lucas-arg> i cant find startup apps in gnome-shell... where or how can i enable it again?
<JoseeAntonioR> !english | bagas
<ubottu> bagas: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<blackshirt> wew,
<blackbear008> ?
<colin__> can anyone help me,
<blackbear008> yes?
<blackshroud> @colin__ what do you mean hidden behind the panel?
<bagas> pardon me.. just say hallo for u guys
<colin__> when i open firefox or any other app from top panel,  the top of the app, is behind the panel
<colin__> it doesnt push it far down enough
<blackshroud> @colin__ screenshot?
<colin__> hold on
<blackshirt> colin_, what the problems?
<blackbear008> - colin__, 10:55 -
<blackbear008> when i open firefox or any other app from top panel,  the top of the app, is behind the panel
<colin__> i cant move the window away very easily
<blackbear008> it doesnt push it far down enough
<blackbear008> colin_:are you using Ubuntu12?
<colin__> yh
<blackbear008> snapshots.
<blackshirt> bagas, lare pundi om?
<blackshirt> colin_, what the problems?
<colin__> it doesnt move it down far enough to drag about easily enough
<colin__> where do i put pic
<deitarion> colin__: Have you tried holding Alt and left-clicking somewhere other than the titlebar? I'm not sure about Unity, but most DEs bind that to moving windows.
<blackbear008> any where , give us your URL.
<OerHeks> paste image > http://imagebin.org/?page=add
<colin__> http://imagebin.org/217417
<colin__> there
<dr_willis> the alt-click to  move - i belive is a feagture of X. so works in any wndow manager. at least i dont recall ever seeing it not work
<nitrohax> after an update it didn't purge the old kernel. Had grub going crazy
<dr_willis> i even have a similer addon for alt-click to move.. in windows. ;)
<colin__> the only way i can move the terminal is to press on the far right away from the menus
<OerHeks> gnome-panel ?
<colin__> yh
<dr_willis> could  also try fullscreening, then unfullscreening the window
<colin__> so u donno how to change this
<deitarion> dr_willis: It's a feature of the Window Manager. It's just a de facto standard. (You can turn it off or replace it by removing an entry from Openbox's config, for example)
<dr_willis> i rarely have the isssue. and if it does move off screen that way. i just alt-click and drag it back
<dr_willis> deitarion:  i seem to recall once using the alt-click to move, even without a WM. (had a crashed system with  no WM running, just X) but its been ages ago since ive lase tried..  and im getting old and senile. ;p
<blackshroud> and yeah alt+click will move the windows
<colin__> that CCSM thing, i cant even move it, cuz hte title bar is hidden behind panel
<colin__> unless i mess around with stuff
<namig> hi everyone
<blackshroud> have you simply tried moving the panel?
<namig> yes
<colin__> cant i just have it appear slightly lower
<namig> no
<deitarion> dr_willis: It IS possible it's some kind of X feature, but given how Openbox configures it, I'm pretty sure the WM does some kind of generic "reset all" when taking over if that's the case.
<E3D3> #ubuntu-beginners
<blackshroud> thumbs up @E3D3
<namig> yeah
<E3D3> blackshroud, ?, I forgot to prepend /join, but thanks.
<histo> Is qemu broken or did it undergo changes?
<namig> broken
<histo> I just installed qemu and qemu -h results in nothing.
<histo> command not found
<deitarion> histo: Did you try `kvm -h`?
<bazhang> namig, hi
<bazhang> namig, did you have an ubuntu support question
<deitarion> histo: I think I remember the KVM branch taking over as the official QEmu. Give me a sec to reinstall it and I'll check.
<namig> no i am just first time using irc
<histo> deitarion: that's it
<wingnut2626> is there support for ubuntu on android phones in here?
<bazhang> namig, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic  ; this channel is support ONLY
<bekor> hey all, touchy subject, and a mature of opinion,but any one like me that is not a huge unity fan running 12.04?what is your favorite alternative desktop environment for 12.04
<colin__> i get sent a free crucial M4 128G ssd by mistake
<namig> ok i understood
<destination> hello
<bazhang> bekor, #ubuntu-offtopic
<colin__> gonna keep it
<nitrohax> bekor, i tried running compiz on the whole system. but then it crashed and i couldnt' get it to load the gui and lost everything
<deitarion> bekor: I run LXDE because it's the lightest, fastest thing I know of that still provides a polished desktop out of the box. (More CPU and RAM for more important things)
<bazhang> nitrohax, deitarion feel free to join him in #ubuntu-offtopic
<blackshroud> @colin__ WINNER!
<colin__> they sent me 2
<colin__> is unfair to take it off me now
<deitarion> bazhang: I was actually preparing to leave for the night, but thanks.
<bekor> i like the lxde idea compiz with cairo dock cool in that?
<wingnut2626> i have jaunty installed on an android phone......i can add users but cannot log on as them.  is that a file permissions issue?
<colin__> ive got used to having it around
<bazhang> colin__, how does this relate to ubuntu support
<deitarion> bekor: If you're going to stay, use PM.
<colin__> because... im running ubuntu off the other ssd
<CDrone> hi
<dr_willis> bekor:  i think i noticed when i installed cairo dock (or was it awn) it added a session that was just COmpiz+the dock.
<bazhang> colin__, thats hardware, nothing to do with tech support
<colin__> didnt know this was tech support
<colin__> thought it was ubuntu chat
<dr_willis> See the chenel topic when joining. ;z0
<dr_willis> ;)
<colin__> syas ubuntu
<bazhang> colin__, #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<fuzzynurfhurter> hey i finally figured out how to get rid of the bogas sessions on the greeter screen
<CDrone> I have just tried to mount virtual image and autorun ubuntu 12.04 iso on win xp >> it requires restarting >> then it is naturally unable to find a medium to continue installation from
<Roga_Danar> bazhang: are you an admin here?
<CDrone> how should it be done then?
<colin__> #ubuntu-offtopic
<djiefo> Hi. how to set set Rythmbox t normal after setting it to party mode?
<CDrone> without havving to burn it onto a cd
<CDrone> I want to run the windows installation
<dr_willis> CDrone:  wubi.exe can be downloaded and use an iso file if both are in the same dir.
<dr_willis> no need to mount the iso with any tools
<CDrone> dr_willis, link please?
<MonkeyDust> wubi :(
<dr_willis> or you could copy the wubi file off the mounted iso to your hd.
<CDrone> oh
<dr_willis> I dont reccomend using wubi at all.  but its downloadable from the ubuntu homepage somewhere.
<fisch246> alright my second monitor stopped being recognized. when i go into display it shows up as "unkown". it was working perfectly fine until now. what had changed was that I unplugged the monitor, and took the machine to school. now that i'm back home and it's hooked up again, it's not recognizing the monitor. i've restarted and replugged the monitor several times. i have also updated my programs several times. still no luck. any suggestions
<fuzzynurfhurter> i wont use it
<CDrone> dr_willis, why don't you recommend it?
<CDrone> why not, fuzzynurfhurter?
<dr_willis> CDrone:  its very fragile, and problematic.
<bekor> thanks all
<dr_willis> if i wanted to run ubuntu insode windows.. id use vbox
<fuzzynurfhurter> easyier to just put it on a usb on go anywhere with it\
<djiefo> Hi. how to set set Rythmbox t normal after setting it to party mode?
<CDrone> dr_willis let me take my chances with it first, so now I should copy it from inside the iso and paste it in the same dir where the iso is, right?
<AndChat223345> Hi,my AOC F19 LCD has a weird problem when installing and booting.installing method I use is to boot an iso with grub2 from a usb stick.It works fine on my laptop,but on my self-built desktop it ended up LCD going off,and a still running system which i figured out by the noise and lights. when I switch to another LCD,boot again and just works decently. this acciddent happens after grub2 popping out verboses ,the time which should turn to splash scre
<dr_willis> CDrone:  or just find the wubi.exe/installer and download it. its not too large i recall.
<OerHeks> wubi is not recommended for production work/
<dr_willis> AndChat223345:  try the Nomodeset option?
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Borillion> I seem to not be able to install libaudiofile0
<OerHeks> djiefo, select normal/party mode from top panel, you might need F11 to disable full screen
<Roga_Danar> Folks, as long as you are discussing Ubuntu and getting help here, don't let other users bully you into thinking that you are in the wrong channel. Certain users have been inappropriately telling folks to go to other channels.
<CDrone> dr_willis, I don't want an encapsulated linux on that machine, I need a dual boot system, where the unix system is able to establish thousands of TCP connections ;)
<CDrone> mwahahaha
<Borillion> is installing repo's from oneiric so I can get libaudiofile0 ok?
<djiefo> OerHeks,  thx
<dr_willis> CDrone:  then i suggestg doing an actual dual boot setup. not using wubi.
<dr_willis> !find libaudiofile0
<CDrone> dr_willis let's just
<ubottu> Package/file libaudiofile0 does not exist in precise
<CDrone> let me just try wubi first
<CDrone> it is a time saver thingy :D
<AndChat223345> thx! I will do some digging in nomodset para. you guys are nice and helpful ,thank you!!
<violinappren> Borillion: no need to add the repository, http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/libaudiofile0
<dr_willis> Borillion:  whats needing that lib?
<fisch246> crap my cable might be botched...
<fisch246> gonna give a new cable a try
<CDrone> dr_willis, what the @#$%
<CDrone> it is working :O
<CDrone> is that shit pre-installed?
<CDrone> :O
<Borillion> dr_willis Maya 2012, was working on oneiric not on pangolin yet
<dr_willis> CDrone:  i have no idea what you are refering to...
<CDrone> dr_willis i just booted, and the system seems already working ... I got the task bar  there
<CDrone> :S
<CDrone> i dunno
<OerHeks> Borillion, 32 or 64 ? >> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/amd64/libaudiofile0 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/i386/libaudiofile0
<Borillion> thanks violinappren
<CDrone> never installed ubuntu before
<CDrone> but that looks like no ordinary installation wizard :S
<Borillion> good point its 64 bit
<mattalexx> CDrone, Are you talking about the liveCD?
<CDrone> nope
<CDrone> the wubi
<CDrone> installation
<mattalexx> You might be running Ubuntu from the CD
<mattalexx> Ah, same type of thing
<CDrone> oh
<dr_willis> wubi adds items toi the  windows boot up menus.
<Borillion> OerHeks Removed from disk on 2012-02-13.
<Borillion> Removal requested on 2012-02-13.
<Borillion> Deleted on 2012-02-13 by Martin Pitt
<Borillion> NBS for Pangolin
<dr_willis> he dident burn a cd.. did you CDrone ?
<FloodBot1> Borillion: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Borillion> sorry lol
<dr_willis> 'NBS' wonder what that means
<Borillion> that was for Pangolin
<Borillion> Not sure
<fisch246> um... looks like i'm having monitor issues... it works with my crappier monitor, with this cable...
<CDrone> dr_willis, no man, I burnt nothing
<CDrone> but man
<violinappren> Borillion: OerHeks: it got a new soname  http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/i386/libaudiofile1/
<CDrone> ubunutu's desktop environment is more beautiful than MAC's :O
<CDrone> I am really impressed
<violinappren> dr_willis: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NBS
<Borillion> ahh I see that its also in libc6-dev
<CDrone> I am actually accustomed to OpenSUSE
<CDrone> and it is no match with this graphical interface
<CDrone> :)
<dr_willis> cant just tell us what it means. :)
<Borillion> I mean -udeb
<Borillion> not built from source
<Borillion> = NBS
<violinappren> dr_willis: it's more or less deleted because it has been replaced by  a new  (programatically) incompatible version of the package
<dr_willis> heh - read that nbs wiki entry.. and still confused.. :) guess the statement 'its been replaced so new stuff needs to be recompiled to use the  new version' is semi-acuragte
<dr_willis> so in this case Maya  basically needs to be updated.  its still using the old lib.
<dr_willis> and since maya is not from the ubuntu repos.  thats the root of the conflict
<violinappren> dr_willis: yes, it needs to be recompiled against the new libaudio
<brian418_> hi guys. I'm getting an E: Failed getting release file error while trying to build a ltsp client image. My browser and wget will fetch the file. Do you know if ltsp uses a different conf file? I know this is prob a ltsp type of question but not much going on over their tonight.
<Borillion> dr_willis not likely that will happen, its not even made for ubuntu :P its converted with alien from RPM :P
<violinappren> !paste | brian418_
<ubottu> brian418_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<violinappren> brian418_: paste the command and the whole output
<Borillion> I'm not finding libxprintapputil1 and libxprintutil1
<lwizardl> hello. Is there a way to automatically always display a folder with an image in it. like folder.jpg in windows
<violinappren> Borillion: packages.ubuntu.com/packagename   is your friend
<Borillion> violinappren thanks
<brian418_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1053659/
<ZeroIncognito13> so ubunto is rocking right?
<tdhz77> Has anybody ever taught themselves how to code from just tutorials online? Or is it something that requires higher education to master?
<violinappren> tdhz77: all you need is good books, lots of practice and tons of reading/modifying others code
<mattalexx> tdhz77, I learned by reading articles and forum posts on the internet. Now I have a high paying job and no debt..
<mattalexx> Of course, I've also gained 30 pounds and I
<mattalexx> 'm more anti social now
<mattalexx> :-)
<mattalexx> It was a huge, huge block of time that I spent learning
<bazhang> !ot | mattalexx
<ubottu> mattalexx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mattalexx> bazhang, Um, I'm just answering ... whatever.
<mattalexx> polk
<mattalexx> ok
<Zyclops1> hey.. is there anything i can use for speed tests (upload/download) to an ubuntu server?
<Zyclops1> i think my international bandwidth is hosed during the week and i need to prove it to my ISP
<Miguelito> Hey - what do you recommend for full backups of your system?
<dr_willis> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<CDrone> isn't there a ""right click>> open terminal here"" thingy in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> CDrone:  iv seen some packages in the repos that add such a feature.]
<dr_willis> or nautilus scripts that  can do a similer thing
 * CDrone notes that down... first ubuntu weakness recorded :P
<dr_willis> not a ubuntu weakness at all...
<CDrone> how to open the terminal at all,, LOL
<CDrone> can't find it anywhere
<CDrone> :D :D
<dr_willis> its a feature of the file manager,  added or removed at needed
<dr_willis> terminal? theres a hotkey combo, or tap alt and  then type 'term' and it should show up
<CDrone> man  help me, I need bash
<CDrone> ok let me try
<dr_willis> or click the dash button, or add a icon to whatever panel you want.
<dr_willis> then theres tools like guake.
<dr_willis> !info guake
<ubottu> guake (source: guake): Drop-down terminal for GNOME Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2-7 (precise), package size 147 kB, installed size 894 kB
<OerHeks> Ctrl + Alt + T works just fine
<CDrone> where's the dash icon?
<dr_willis> unity s big top left button. with the ubuntu logo
<dr_willis> i tend to just use the HUD alt key..
<CDrone> ah found it
<violinappren> CDrone: alt + f2, type: gnome-terminal
<CDrone> alt f2 opens that dash thingy again
<CDrone> not bash :P
<violinappren> CDrone: read the whole thing
<dr_willis> thats the run somthung dialog..... so thats how its supposed to work..
<fuzzynurfhurter> yep
<CDrone> genome-terminal is too long to type
<CDrone> lol
<CDrone> but anyway
<CDrone> i just found the terminal
<dr_willis> alt -: 'term' enter....
<CDrone> like is bad without bash
<dr_willis> pin it to the panel.. there  ya go.. all the bashs you could need
<mernilio> Where is the off-topick channel?
<fuzzynurfhurter> how would u make a wallpaper u want  to load up when the desktop loads
<MonkeyDust> mernilio  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<dr_willis> fuzzynurfhurter:  Huh? I just select the wallpaper i want.. and  it remembers.
<fuzzynurfhurter> do u have to type all that here to join on the irc chat??
<CDrone> oh damn
<CDrone> now that my "tab" button on that device is not working :(
<bazhang> fuzzynurfhurter, some clients you can just right click the channel name
<CDrone> any alternative to tab autocompletion?
<mernilio> MonkeyDust: thanks!
<fuzzynurfhurter> mine wont  i mean when i first load it doesnt but i select it and then can logout and back in and its there i dont understand lol
<bazhang> fuzzynurfhurter, what client
<fuzzynurfhurter> bazhang im talking bout like joining the #ubuntu  cause mines an unregged 1
<CDrone> ok now
<fuzzynurfhurter> i have put the wallpapers in /usr/share/backgrounds and it still doesnt work right
<CDrone> where's the package manager for this thingy?
<CDrone> what is it called?
<fuzzynurfhurter> its in system
<dr_willis> CDrone:  icon called 'software center' seems a good starting point...
<fuzzynurfhurter> synapatic package manager
<dr_willis> synaptic is not installed by default i  belive
<dr_willis> then theres the command line tools..
<fuzzynurfhurter> its not
<CDrone> dr_willis, this time a found it :D thanks
<dr_willis> 'sudo apt-get install synaptic'
 * CDrone feels conceited 
<CDrone> lol
<CDrone> :D
<CDrone> command a conquer ads :O
<CDrone> there's command and conquer for linux?
<CDrone> wow
<CDrone> things changed
<Mr_MeatWad> nope its browser based
<CDrone> you trolling me?
<Mr_MeatWad> nope
<Mr_MeatWad> check it out
<dr_willis> we dont  see your screen.. so ive no idea what you are talking about
<dr_willis> there are 'redone' versions of a lot of the  old games that run in browsers these days.
<fuzzynurfhurter> dr_willis u know any thing about grub writing??
<dr_willis> fuzzynurfhurter:  all i know about grub i learned by reding the grub2 docs and the forum  and wiki pages on it. :) and lots of trial and  error
<CDrone> libcrypto not found part of openssl
<CDrone> although seemingly openssl is installe
<CDrone> d
<CDrone> what should i do?
<fuzzynurfhurter> k well that helps alot still i have found some stuff but am having truble making them boot up
<dr_willis> start by explainingg what you are trying to do.. so we dont  have to guess.
<CDrone> Mr_MeatWad, you're right man
<CDrone> it is browser based :D
<AndChat223345> !nomodeset
<fuzzynurfhurter> manually configuring grub for atleast 10 linux on a flash drive
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<mi3> !kernelpanic
<dr_willis> fuzzynurfhurter:  10 iso files?
<Mr_MeatWad> glad i could be of service
<fuzzynurfhurter> no i mounted the iso and then pulled all the files off it to my workin folder 4 all of the 4 boot right the rest not so much
<phillip> does anyone know about wicd
<dr_willis> fuzzynurfhurter:  easier to have grub2 boot the iso file.
<dr_willis> no need to extract stuff.
<CDrone> hey
<CDrone> i have no root account yet
<CDrone> :S
<CDrone> how to make one?
<dr_willis> pendrivelinux site has tools to make multi-iso flash drives also
<dr_willis> CDrone:  you dont need one.
<dr_willis> !sudo | cdrom
<ubottu> cdrom: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<CDrone> why?
<Mr_MeatWad> lol you definitely have a root account
<Mr_MeatWad> you just aren't using it now
<fuzzynurfhurter> yeah but wouldnt that make it a bigger size altogether??
<dr_willis> read sudo factoid above
<fuzzynurfhurter> i have 10 right now that might be 7gb
<dr_willis> fuzzynurfhurter:   why would it? if the cd is 500mb iso..then its got 500mb of data on it...
<vibhav> CDrone: Why do you need a root account?
<CDrone> Mr_MeatWad when i try "su"  it asks for a pass, when i enter me pass,,, it rejects authentication
<wylde_> !noroot | CDrone
<ubottu> CDrone: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<fuzzynurfhurter> i have those yumi and enetbootin
<dr_willis> CDrone:  you DOnt use 'su' to get to root in ubuntu.. use sudo as needed
<uw> so to build this one thing, it says my "intltool is too old.  you need later than 0.40.0".   how would i do that?  can i use apt-get?
<CDrone> dr_willis, why? security measures?
<fuzzynurfhurter> cdrone i always use sudo -i to get pass all that junk
<dr_willis> !sudo CDrone
<dr_willis> !sudo
<Mr_MeatWad> CDrone, never run anything as root purely for sec reasons
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<CDrone> dr_willis lol
<violinappren> CDrone: sudo -i
<dr_willis> covered on  the wiki pages in detail...
<CDrone> guys
<CDrone> i know what sudo is
<CDrone> btu sometimes I need to do a lot of top level commands without having to sudo all the time
<CDrone> takes more typing
<Mr_MeatWad> i know what apt-get is
<bazhang> CDrone, so stop asking us to help you enable the root account
<violinappren> CDrone: thats what sudo -i is for
<bazhang> CDrone, use sudo -i
<CDrone> Mr_MeatWad you have a point
<dr_willis> CDrone:  aparently you dont use sudo enought to know abbout the 'sudo -i' option. ;)
<CDrone> :D
<vibhav> bazhang: Is using visudo supported here?
<fuzzynurfhurter> cdrone use sudo -i then what ever u gotta do
<CDrone> dr_willis, you're right :D lol *embarrassed *
<CDrone> :D
<bazhang> CDrone, its not supportedd, stop asking
<CDrone> ok
<CDrone> I am sorry
<CDrone> won't speak about su in this channel again
<CDrone> :)
<fuzzynurfhurter> they dont like it i already tried cdrone lol
<dr_willis> su to switch to another USer  does work.. but its not for switching to root.
<CDrone> fuzzynurfhurter LOL
<fuzzynurfhurter> ok on others its su
<Mr_MeatWad> you know i should really learn all the bash commands
<Mr_MeatWad> but im lazy
<CDrone> Mr_MeatWad, ME TOO
<CDrone> :D
<dr_willis> or learn the 10% you will actually use...
<CDrone> well
<Mr_MeatWad> probably just the 5% a lazy ass like me will use
<CDrone> i know 50% of what I actually use :P
<CDrone> Mr_MeatWad EXACTLY
<CDrone> LOL
<CDrone> we think alike man
<fuzzynurfhurter> cdrone it gets easyier with that command lol
<vibhav> !offtopic | CDrone Merwin
<ubottu> CDrone Merwin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> !enter | CDrone
<ubottu> CDrone: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
 * CDrone puts his hands over his head
<CDrone> ok man
<Mr_MeatWad> kinda like how i was supposed to learn all the dos commands
<Mr_MeatWad> and learned maybe four of them
<bazhang> Mr_MeatWad, thats enough
<KRomeleoN> sooooooo
<fuzzynurfhurter> lmao meatwad i bout done forgot most of those
<Mr_MeatWad> bazhang, enough of what sir?
<bazhang> Mr_MeatWad, enough chit chat. this is support only
<Mr_MeatWad> yeah i pretty much just remember ipconfig
<Mr_MeatWad> and cd
<fuzzynurfhurter> lmao me 2
<Mr_MeatWad> yeah we are talking about dual booting windows in dos
<Mr_MeatWad> and what commands we actually remember
<KRomeleoN> dir/w/p
<bazhang> thats nothing to do with ubuntu support
<fuzzynurfhurter> cd
<Mr_MeatWad> it could
<Mr_MeatWad> i could load up a vm of windows and see if i can forward my ports to it through a ubuntu server
<KRomeleoN> what backup services work with deja dup other than ubuntu one and dropbox?
<kosko> so aptitude is an apt-get wrapper?
<Mr_MeatWad> can you tell me how to do that bazhang?
<bazhang> Mr_MeatWad, do what
<mi3> !64bit
<ubottu> AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. Consider using 64-bit if your memory ussage exceeds 4GB. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<dr_willis> kosko:  front end to dpkg i think is more accurate
<Mr_MeatWad> load up a virtual machine of windows on a ubuntu server and forward the ports through my system to the windows system
<fuzzynurfhurter> what is a good desktop app to change the background and all??
<kosko> dr_willis: and apt-get is a front end to dpkg too?
<Mr_MeatWad> and tell me how i would set up windows to recieve http through a different port
<dr_willis> Mr_MeatWad:  many vm's can be set to appear on  tehlocal lan as a real machine. no need to forwared ports. they have a ip on the same as any other box would.
<Mr_MeatWad> in dos that is
<dr_willis> kosko:  basicaally
<KRomeleoN> what backup services work with deja dup other than ubuntu one and dropbox?
<Mr_MeatWad> yeah but i wanted to host on the windows vm
<kosko> dr_willis: thanks
<Mr_MeatWad> so i will definitely need to forward ports
<dr_willis> if the  VM appears on the local lan as a real box.. the router can just forwared to its ip. no need for the host to handle the forwarding
<Mr_MeatWad> doesn't show
<Mr_MeatWad> dont want to set up nat on it
<Mr_MeatWad> i could but everytime i do it basically locks the whole net up
<dr_willis> KRomeleoN:  theres some  fuse tools and other ways to have some of those cloud storage services appear as a local directory you could backup to. depending on what one you want to use
<KRomeleoN> i want the home folder to get backed up weekly
<KRomeleoN> i want to use amazon cloud
<dr_willis> backed up to where?
<KRomeleoN> but i dont think i can with that service
<fuzzynurfhurter> would iotop be a good thing??
<Corey> fuzzynurfhurter: In what sense?
<MonkeyDust> KRomeleoN  you can use cron to backup weekly
<Guest1> Anybody here?
<fuzzynurfhurter> to find out what is running in processes
<witeshark> how can I restore the system menu in 11.10 w/unity?
<mr0wl> i knew it all along: http://arstechnica.com/business/2012/06/reddit-founders-made-hundreds-of-fake-profiles-so-site-looked-popular/
<MonkeyDust> witeshark  with gconf --recursive-unset /apps/compiz
<witeshark> MonkeyDust, in CL?\
<Guest1> I just installed Ubuntu for the first time, and its running very slow. I can't find system requirements for the latest ubuntu release anywhere. Can anyone help?
<MonkeyDust> witeshark  yes, but that's not the correct commad, moment
<MonkeyDust> witeshark  this resets compiz to defaults gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz
<bazhang> !ot | mr0wl
<ubottu> mr0wl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<vibhav> Guest1: Do you want the minimum system requirements?
<mr0wl> bazhang: ops, wrong channel
<bazhang> !requirements | Guest1
<ubottu> Guest1: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<mr0wl> sorry about that
<ki4ro> Guest1: http://askubuntu.com/questions/125280/what-are-the-minimum-system-requirements-for-12-04-lts
<vibhav> Guest1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Guest1> Thank you everybody. But now I'm even more confused. I have 2GB of ram. and a 2.14GHZ processer, why is ubuntu running slowly?
<Guest1> The installation said it needed 17GB, and the partition I have it had 31GB
<MonkeyDust> Guest1  make sure you don't have too many kernels installed in /
<linux_is_my_hero> how to i permanantly reassign keyboard keys in ubuntu?
<bazhang> Guest1, whats the video card with that
<linux_is_my_hero> i can do it temporarily using xmodmap but how do i make it stay for good?
<Guest1> I'd have to look that up. Its the onboard video.
<vibhav> linux_is_my_hero: http://askubuntu.com/questions/24916/how-do-i-remap-certain-keys
<vibhav> linux_is_my_hero: Look at the first answer
<bazhang> Guest1, lspci in the terminal to paste.ubuntu.com
<linux_is_my_hero> vibhav: THANKS! :-)
<witeshark> MonkeyDust, do i have to log out and back?
<vibhav> linusable: np
<uw> hi trying to build something and it quit with "Your intltool is too old.  You need intltool 0.40.0 or later."   how can i upgrade my intltool?  apt-get?
<bazhang> uw what version of ubuntu
<uw> lts 10.04
<phanimahesh> probably unrelated, but can I block these joined, away, and quit messages from appearing? Using empathy.
<MageofHope> anybody here know how to downgrade an ubuntu package from 12.04's version to 11.10's?
<MageofHope> uTouch, specifically
<MageofHope> is what i want to downgrade
<Guest1> bazhang i'm brand new to linux, and have no idea what lspci is, or the terminal. Literally just started 4 hours ago
<MageofHope> I tacked this earlier but saw no simple why to do it
<uw> bazhang, 2.6.32-37-generic
<vibhav> Guest1: In a terminal, type "lspci"
<yeats> Guest1: do Ctrl-Alt-T to open a terminal window
<dr_willis> !tterminal
<vibhav> Guest1: And paste the output it gives to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<bazhang> Guest1, control alt T to get the terminal then type lspci , open a browser like firefox to paste.ubuntu.com and paste it there, save and give us the url here
<phanimahesh> MageofHope: http://askubuntu.com/a/138327/45659
<dr_willis> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<fuzzynurfhurter> help
<bazhang> uw what are building that needs that
<fuzzynurfhurter> dam didnt work
<bazhang> fuzzynurfhurter, with what
<MageofHope> phanimahesh: wouldn't i need to uninstall the package i want to install, first?
<Guest1> ah, ok. I'll have to be a minute then, because linux was so slow it was unusable. I'm on windows XP right now. Let me write this down, and i'll be back in a bit
<fuzzynurfhurter> nothing
<MageofHope> because trying to uninstall utouch made the terminal try to uninstall Unity completely
<uw> bazhang, deadbeef-0.5.5
<MageofHope> I have Gnome 3 as my desktop install so I could do it as a last recourse though
<phanimahesh> MageofHope:  May be supply --reinstall to apt-get.
<uw> bazhang, http://deadbeef.sourceforge.net/
<phanimahesh> MageofHope: apt-get install --reinstall utouch=<ver>
<MageofHope> mmmkay, thank you
<bazhang> phanimahesh, there is no downgrade of packages between versions
<phanimahesh> bazhang: between versions??
<dr_willis> shouldent that be   between 'releases'
<dr_willis> ie: 11.10 to 12.04
<bazhang> phanimahesh, he wants to downgrade to the 11.10 version he's now on 12.04
<MonkeyDust> darn pc
<phanimahesh> ok, then that may be a problem.
<dr_willis> the 11.10 release version
<phanimahesh> bazhang: but if the version is in his repositories, it should go fine I believe.
<bazhang> phanimahesh, he would not have repos for 11.10 with 12.04
<brettJames_> Hello could someone please tell me how you would recommend installing ubuntu on a custom built windows machine with Windows 7 and the Main OS. I have 2 more completely empty hard drives would you just pick one and install on it?
<phanimahesh> got the point.
<phanimahesh> brettJames_: yup. Install onto one of those empty ones.
<dr_willis> brettJames_:  thats how i normally do it. I evven put the grub loader on the dedicated linux hard drive. that way the windows hd stays toally untouched.
<MonkeyDust> brettJames_  it just installs alongside windows, installer does it for you
<vibhav> bazhang: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1053707/
<dr_willis> brettJames_:  then you set the bios to boot that linux hd
<bazhang> vibhav, whats that
<dr_willis> brettJames_:  be sure to put grub on  the linux hd- not the windows one - if you wan tto do it that way. ;)
<brettJames_> Yeah
<brettJames_> thats what happened to me last time
<brettJames_> it messed with my windows
<brettJames_> how do you put the grub load on that hd?
<dr_willis> grub on the windows hd shouldlent really affect anything
<dr_willis> the insrtaller asks where to put it... at the  end
<brettJames_> yeah but id rather not lol
<brettJames_> oh it does ok
<MonkeyDust> !install| brettJames_ read this
<ubottu> brettJames_ read this: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<dr_willis> rember to tell it like sdb. not sdb1
<brettJames_> Installing alongside of windows is there any downside?
<MonkeyDust> brettJames_  no, it's the normal way
<dr_willis> brettJames_:  thats the normal way to install ubuntu for dual booting
<brettJames_> oh lol
<phanimahesh> brettJames_: None.
<brettJames_> ok and then a simple add/remove programs and its completely gone?
<brettJames_> not a single trace?
<dr_willis> downside = you still have windows installed
<brettJames_> HAHAHAHAHA
<ki4ro> brettJames_: I ran Ubuntu alongside Windows for about 6 months with no problems
<MonkeyDust> brettJames_  no, that's wubi, you don't want that
<phanimahesh> brettJames_: what?? add/remove??
<dr_willis> brettJames_:  windows dosent see the linux install...
<Mr_MeatWad> hey guys why should i install ubuntu server and my server instead of the desktop version if they can both run the same programs?
<fuzzynurfhurter> onlyif u uninstall it wontlet u into windows if its dual boot
<dr_willis> brettJames_:  you are confuseing wubi with a 'dual boot along side install'
<brettJames_> Hmm.. it says right on the site that you can uninstall it through add remove programs
<brettJames_> if you do the alongside of windows way
<dr_willis> brettJames_:  thats the wubi docs....
<phanimahesh> Mr_MeatWad: Server is better if you intend to use it as a server. It runs little lightweight.
<dr_willis> the use of your term 'alongside' is getting messed up
<MonkeyDust> brettJames_  yes, that's wubi, inside windows, not alongside it
<brettJames_> ohh ok
<brettJames_> so do not install it inside of windows? with that easy installer? Instead you recommend downloading and burning to a CD
<brettJames_> right
<MonkeyDust> brettJames_  wubi means Will Ultimatley Be Inconsistent
<fuzzynurfhurter> i thought that was dual booting
<Mr_MeatWad> okay it really just boils down to resource consumption?
<vibhav> bazhang: version of intltool in different ubuntu series
<brettJames_> got it
<dr_willis> brettJames_:  wubi installs INSIDE windows.. and it  is flakey
<brettJames_> sorry I mixed that up
<brettJames_> thats what I mean't
<dr_willis> and it wont use the other hd like a normal install
<brettJames_> i heard it is flakey so I was asking. I didn't mean to call it alongside tho
<fuzzynurfhurter> bret put it on a flash drive
<brettJames_> got it so I should just install it on one of my separate hard drives
<brettJames_> ive done this before and I had so many boot issues
<brettJames_> my hard drive letters got all messed up or something lol
<dr_willis> ive dont  it 1000;s of times  with no boot issues.. ;)
<Mr_MeatWad> phanimahesh,  so the only difference is the size and how their resource consumption?
<brettJames_> ahaha I think it was after uninstalling
<dr_willis> windows wont see the  hd.. so no letters...
<brettJames_> or reformatting the HDD
<brettJames_> oh alright
<vibhav> uw: 10.04 has intltool version 0-41.0-1ubuntu1 you probably need to upgrade
<brettJames_> When installing it will give me the option to completely clear the HD I am installing it on right?
<MageofHope> woops my window didnt scroll down
<phanimahesh> Mr_MeatWad: Kind of yes. They both use same repositories. And you can install a meta-package ubuntu-desktop to convert a server into desktop.
<MageofHope> would it be inadvisable for me to add 11.10's repos to 12.04 in order to downgrade?
<xangua> MageofHope: no
<dr_willis> brettJames_:  i partition  thehd befor i  stgart the instfaller with gparted. then tell the instgaller exactly what partitons to use for / and /home/ and  swap  normally.. that  way im sure its going where i want
<bazhang> MageofHope, yes. dont do it
<phanimahesh> MageofHope: I suggest against it.
<dr_willis> MageofHope:  thats one wya to totally trash tghe system
<MageofHope> Mmmkay, I figured as much but I thought I may as well ask
<MageofHope> So I suppose I'm out of options in this case? :/
<phanimahesh> MageofHope: Glad you asked. :D :P
<Mr_MeatWad> hmmm i think i might just use the desktop version for my server just cause i think it looks prettier than the command line
<KRomeleoN> why downgrade?
<brettJames_> Thanks for all of the help guys I think I am going to Dual Boot since my SSD has only 30GB left on it
<MageofHope> Because touchegg won't work for the newest version of uTouch
<phanimahesh> MageofHope: may be reinstall Ubuntu, though i suggest against it.
<MageofHope> come to think of it, Unity's inherent mouse gestures seem to be broken for it as well
<dr_willis> there maybe PPA's for utouch that fix the  issues
<MageofHope> yeah it's not worth THAT much, I just wanted to get touchegg working
<MageofHope> Nope, i have uTouch's PPA
<phanimahesh> MageofHope: look for ppas, file a bug..
 * dr_willis has no idea what a touchegg even is... sounds./ err... perverted
<MageofHope> the issue is that Ubuntu 12.04's utouch changed it's API, and touchegg hasnt had the time to catch up
<phanimahesh> there can be multiple ppas.
<MageofHope> it's a documented issue
<Guest1> Ok i'm back.
<phanimahesh> dr_willis: :P
<MageofHope> uh, its a configuration software
<MonkeyDust> !info utouch
<MageofHope> to enable/configure multi touch features on laptops with trackpads
<ubottu> utouch (source: utouch): Metapackage to install gesture libraries and tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 26 kB
<Guest1> apperently I cant even get into ubuntu now. It just gives me a blank purple screen as it tries to load
<MageofHope> it uses uTouch to configure those features. It worked for Ubuntu 11.10 but apparently the developer hasnt had time to update it to 12.04
<phanimahesh> Guest1: did you try tty?
<MageofHope> and there's no clear release date for such an update
<vibhav> Guest1: HAve you installed any video driver?
<uw> vibhav, do you how i can upgrade intltool?
<thatsachop> im in gedit. i save as .sh but when i try to run it through the terminal i keep getting no file or directory
<uw> know how*
<phanimahesh> Guest1: also try hitting esc when the purple loading screen shows up. It'll then show messages..
<dr_willis> thatsachop:  make it executable and give the  full path to the sh file  ./foo.sh
<Guest1> no messages, just a blank purple screen, and it never goes anywhere from there
<aum__> how can i install kernel source (headers), i have installed 'build-essential' package.
<MonkeyDust> MageofHope  https://launchpad.net/utouch
<dr_willis> !headers
<ubottu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<Guest1> The only video driver is the same thats always been on this computer. I got into ubuntu fine the first time, but apperently no more
<vibhav> uw: sudo apt-get install intltool
<vibhav> Guest1: Do you the name of your graphics card?
<Guest1> I'm on my laptop now, so I can be on ubuntu on my PC, and also be in this chat
<thatsachop> dr_willis <3
<MageofHope> MonkeyDust: Um? I'm confused?
<Guest1> there is no graphics card, just onboard video
<MageofHope> I have this ppa installed already, i'm pretty sure. unless this one is specifically for 11.10 or something?
<vibhav> Guest1: What is the name of your onboard video card>
<niocora> Guest1: What MoBo?
<vibhav> ?
<MonkeyDust> niocora  motherboard
<crackerjackz> i'm  trying to get dual display working but when i go to system > prefrences > monitors it only shows my laptops display, i'm trying to use my tv as a display using vga cable
<niocora> Yes.
<niocora> What is it's name?
<dr_willis> onboard video.. is stilla graphics card. :)
<Guest1> I'd have to go back into windows to check, I know its nvidea something
<Guest1> going back into windows now
<vibhav> sigh, ncvidia
<crackerjackz> Guest1, nah
<MonkeyDust> MageofHope  there you find the latest info about utouch
<crackerjackz> wait
<crackerjackz> Guest1,
<vibhav> nvidia*
<crackerjackz> type lspci in a terminal
<MageofHope> ok, thanks
<vibhav> crackerjackz: He cannot access ubuntu, how can he access the terminal?
<crackerjackz> vibhav, ahhhh i wasn't aware i just got here
<niocora> Safe mode?
<Guest1> crackerjackz I cant even get into ubuntu. It loads a purple blank screen, and thats as far as I get
<dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<crackerjackz> Guest1, when trying to boot from the live cd?
<dr_willis> guest1 tryed the  nomode option yet?
<crackerjackz> Guest1, or try loading it with noacpi
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Guest1> No, this is a 30GB partition, and it takes up 17GB of that
<Guest1> I'm not sure what nomode or noacpi are
<crackerjackz> dr_willis, can you help me figure out how to get my tv working as a display?
<niocora> Guest1: Have you installed ubuntu?
<crackerjackz> when i go to system > preferences > monitors.... it only shows my laptops display
<crackerjackz> how do i get my tv to show up in system > preferences > monitors ?
<crackerjackz> i have a vga cable going from my computer to my tv and i have my tv on input "pc"
<crackerjackz> i can hear the audio.. but no display
<Guest1> niocora yes, just today. It let me in once, and then it was unusably slow. So I went back to windows tried searching for the problem, and now it wont even let me in
<MonkeyDust> crackerjackz  explore mythtv
<niocora> crackerjack: Use your drivers settings?
<vibhav> crackerjackz: What audio can you here
<crackerjackz> vibhav, im trying to play a movie on tv for my friend so i hear the audio from the movie im trying to play
<niocora> Guest1: Have you got an option to boot safe mode when your computer first starts?
<crackerjackz> niocora, where do i find that at?
<Guest1> safe mode for windows, or ubuntu?
<niocora> When your computer first starts up after the BIOS.
<niocora> ubuntu.
<niocora> Guest1: You should have a list of OS's to boot and can swap between them with the arrow keys.
<Guest1> niocora I only saw Windows XP Home Editition and Ubuntu.
<niocora> Are you sure those are the only two?
<Guest1> Yes
<vibhav> Guest1: You are still on the boot screen?
<vibhav> Boot Selection*
<niocora> Guest1: When your computer first starts press down on the keyboard to stop the timer.
<crackerjackz> niocora, do you think rebooting will do any good? maybe the OS will detect my tv as a monitor if i have the vga cable plugged in as it's booting up?
<Guest1> And heres the weird thing, it doesnt wait for you. If you dont move the arrows right away, it boots into windows
<vibhav> Guest1: Yeah, thats called timeout
<Guest1> It gives you about 1 second to move them
<niocora> crackerjackz: You should be using your driver options first.
<crackerjackz> niocora, where do i find that at?
<niocora> nvidia or AMD?
<crackerjackz> niocora, nvidia
<Guest1> vibhav, I can go back to it once I look up my onboard video
<niocora> Search for noveou.
 * niocora probably spelt that wrong.
<aeon-ltd> nouveau
<noffle> nouveau
 * niocora prefers AMD.
<crackerjackz> i see something called nvidia x server settings?
<aeon-ltd> ...
<niocora> That one.
<crackerjackz> in system preferances
<niocora> You should have an option for multiple moniters in there.
<Guest1> ok, my display adaptor is Geforce4 MX Integrated GPU
<crackerjackz> niocora, thank you so much!
<crackerjackz> it worked
<niocora> YAY!
<Guest1> Ok, now i'm going back to the OS select screen
<niocora> Guest1: Press down as soon as you can.
<Guest1> Ok, now i'm at the OS Select screen
<niocora> Do you see an option for editing anything?
<Guest1> niocora should I just choose ubuntu, or is there something else I should be doing at this screen
<niocora> Something else.
<niocora> Guest1: You might have to press e or one of the functions.
<Guest1> no, I see Windows XP Home Edition and Ubuntu. I can also press F8 for troubleshooting windows, but nothing relating to ubuntu
<Guest1> so, I should highlight ubuntu and press E?
<niocora> Nothing at the bottom of the screen?
<niocora> Guest1: I am not sure if it actually is e.
<Guest1> just the part about F8 for troubleshooting windows
<neo1691> hi, I tried installing apache server 2 and php 5.4 on 12.04 x64 desktop, and I think I messed up. Can i just delete the installation folders and start over again?? Is there a command to remove both of them so that i can try reinstalling them?
<niocora> I don't remember.
<uw> vibhav, thanks i was thinking it was apt-get upgrade intltool
<Transform> Hi
<Transform> I am using Ubuntu 12.04
<Transform> and have strange issue
<niocora> Guest1: Try pressing e while ubuntu is highlighted.
<Guest1> nothing happened......should I press e then enter?
<niocora> Guest1: And if that does nothing try F2
<Transform> While using Chrome / firefox  , My downloads are running , but sometimes when try to visit any page it says to me that "The webpage is not available"  ?
<Guest1> e did nothing, F2 did nothing
<niocora> Guest1: You _shouldn't_ have to press enter.
<Transform> What should i do to FIX it ....?
<Degot> Hi ,All.. I've installed VirtualBox 4.1.12 to Ubuntu 12.04... But there is no /etc/init.d/vboxweb-servcie script. How to fix it ?
<Guest1> theres no harm in pressing every letter then, you say you cant remember if it was e
<Silversong> Hey, I am going to China in about two weeks. Anyone know how to get past the Great Firewall of China on my Ubuntu? :3
<Guest1> let me pull up a website on this laptop so I can share a link
<lsv> Silversong: tor?
<shadykhan> why doesnt the ubuntu skype have spell check?
<Silversong> I would hate to be censored from my freedom of access.
<Silversong> lsv: tor?
<root> well you can see that now
<root> mt
<Degot> Silversong: httptunnel ?
<MonkeyDust> Silversong  Anonymous
<Silversong> Okay obviously I've not heard of any of these programs. I'll check them out. Thanks :)
<lsv> Silversong: www.torproject.org
<Silversong> lsv: Thanks. I'm looking at it right now.
<Silversong> MonkeyDust: Yeah, I know I have to go anonymous.
<MonkeyDust> Silversong  that's not what i meant ;)
<Silversong> Oh
<lsv> Silversong: np
<Silversong> I'll check out tor first
<Silversong> Hmm. Tor may be problematic.
<Silversong> Because it won't support plug-ins.
<Silversong> I need YouTube :|
<Silversong> HTTPTunnel seems it's for PCs.
<innociv> I'm using monit and is >% cpu trigger per core or not?
<Silversong> MonkeyDust: Were you talking about a program named Anonymous?
<JohnTeddy> My volume control is no longer working.
<JohnTeddy> How can I fix it?
<Silversong> Try restart first? xD
<skpl> can someone help me? i installed gnome-shell and now when i try to login using compiz as the manager it says i cant use special effects because mutter is running.
<MonkeyDust> JohnTeddy  open a terminal and type alsamixer, see if you find something, MM means mute
<xangua> skynix: yes gnome-shell uses mutter, if you want to use compiz stick with unity or you can try also with gnome fallback mode
<skynix> xangua: ?
<skynix> i think you seleckt the wrong name... :-)
<skynix> np
<grendal> god i hate unity...and gnome3
<grendal> im praying by the way...
<niocora> I like unity.
<grendal> damn unity...
<shadykhan> grendal, xfce
<grendal> im the damner for my church
<shadykhan> unity isnt bad it just wish i could move it to the bottom of my screen
<grendal> its my job to damn things
<grendal> if you hear me working pay attention cause whatever im damning is probably evile on a biblical level
<grendal> i have netbook
<MonkeyDust> shadykhan  you can, moment
<grendal> openvpn dialogbox does not fit on the screen
<grendal> i cant see the buttons at the botom of the screen
<grendal> with old gnome, and compiz i could zoom out of the desktop and move the window so it was up on the screen where i could see them buttons
<MonkeyDust> shadykhan  sorry, howto page no longer exists
<grendal> any advise?
<shadykhan> :(
<shadykhan> MonkeyDust,  there was a way in 11.10 but in 12.04 it didnt work anymore
<MonkeyDust> shadykhan  idd
<grendal> will the compiz manager work with this shit
<brettJames_> Why does this have to be so complicated for me haha I have Windows 7 on my 128GB SSD and I have a 1TB HD for Storage, but I also have a 1.5TB HD that I want to install Ubuntu 12.04 on. I burnt the disc.
<shadykhan> brettJames_, what are you getting stuck on
<brettJames_> should I do something to my 1.5TB hard drive before I go with the install?
<shadykhan> if you want
<shadykhan> are you used to ubuntu
<brettJames_> because when I go to advanced mode I can't even select the hard drive and install
<MonkeyDust> brettJames_  that's called 'learning', soemthing you had to do with other OSs, too
<shadykhan> or are you trying it out?
<brettJames_> I used it before
<brettJames_> but on the same hard drive as windows when it was my only HD
<grendal> if i had to choose i would go with gnome3 to be honest...but when i connect my extra screen to my netbook..it runs so damn slow its pathetic
<brettJames_> I can't find a good tutorial anywhere on how to install it on a separate HD from windows
<grendal> and actually the ONLY thing that really runs well in that situation is gnome classic
<MonkeyDust> <3 gnome classic
<skpl> how can i stop mutter from running at startup?
<brettJames_> When the screen comes up to install alongside of windows, or clear windows and install, or Other Options. I'm assuming I go to other options then select the 1.5TB HD that I want to install on and hit next?
<grendal> ya...i mean there was nothing wrong with the desktop..i finally had a bunch of people using gnome..and then this bullshit.
<MonkeyDust> brettJames_  install it on the free partition
<grendal> they are going to be confused as hell
<grendal> what was the reason for this?
<brettJames_> ok should I even have to add a partition to it?
<shadykhan> anyone using spotify with the cache crash problem?
<MonkeyDust> brettJames_  you said before you have a free partition, use that
<brettJames_> Is there anything I can do to this hard drive within windows to the 1.5 HD to make my life easier. As of now it is a formatted 1 partition empty HD
<brettJames_> is that the best way to start or should I format it again and name it Ubuntu or something
<MonkeyDust> brettJames_  no, it's not like that, start with the live cd
<brettJames_> yeh I'm gonna try again
<MonkeyDust> brettJames_  and use gparted when you're there, to get a idea about partition
<brettJames_> the list of options confuses the living shit out of me lol
<brettJames_> alright
<brettJames_> I'm going to try again
<MonkeyDust> brettJames_  you're learning soemthing new :)
<brettJames_> Yeah im hoping I learn it without touching my 128 SSD with Windows 7 on it
<brettJames_> and erasing it
<MageofHope> Sorry to ask so many questions here but I'm really stumped trying to get this to work :c
<brettJames_> One time when I was playing around with all of this I booted my computer and got a GRUB error
<MageofHope> I have a Lenovo Ideapad Y570 with a multitouch trackpad. Basically, I have two finger horizontal scrolling, but three fingers and up doesn't seem to work. I'd like to be able to use pinching and three/four finger taps, but there doesn't seem to be any way to enable those features
<MageofHope> not even in Unity, which is supposed to have native support for them, apparently?
<phanindraramesh>  In the kate editor when I select some lines in a text file, the lines to be highlighted are going invisible. I think may the highlight colour of kate is set to white. How can I change that?
<MageofHope> Basically what I'm asking is, does anyone know of other ways to configuring touchpads
<niocora> phanindraramesh: Manually edit your color theme.
<MonkeyDust> MageofHope  there's this (2009!!) http://agoranetbook.kayno.net/2009/10/06/touchpad-configuration-for-ubuntu-9-10-grub-2/
<adam__> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<lopsided> MageofHope: http://www.synaptics.com/solutions/technology/touchpad-linux perhaps your laptop vendor can assist?
<Nom-> Hey guys... how do I disable the graphical splash screen (the ubuntu with dots) on 12.04 server?
<niocora> Nom-: Edit your kernel line?
<nocturnal_> If i'm running ubuntu server and type startx does that just start x without a wm?
<Nom-> niocora: That used to work, but precise doesn't have 'slpash' in the kernel line like older versions
<niocora> nosplash?
<MageofHope> lopsided: this is...interesting, but how would I..install it? I mean I think Ubuntu comes with a synaptic driver, so doesn't this come by default?
<MageofHope> also weirdly, I installed synaptiks config and it wont..start up
<MageofHope> it crashes
<nocturnal_> does anyone use ubuntu server?
<grendal> ya gnome classic works
<grendal> its straight up the shiznit
<Nom-> niocora: I'll try it :)
<Nom-> Can't seem to find it documented though
<niocora> Ubuntu might not have it.
<Nom-> awesome nosplash does work
<Nom-> *adds to preseed file*
<niocora> Nom-: It was either that or quietsplash.
<Nom-> hmm actually... i still get the ubuntu 12.04 once the boot process finishes
<Nom-> Something must kick in still and bring that up, but at least I get some verbosity now
<grendal> what happens if i just install the gnome desktop now..not gnome-shell but the goold ol gnome package?
<chu> You might want gnome-panel instead.
<chu> !nonunity
<MonkeyDust> grendal  it's called fallback, i use it, it looks like gnome2
<grendal> the package is fallback?
<niocora> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<chu> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<grendal> ya MonkeyDust i have that installed
<GeekAdmin> is there a way to automate the mouse?automate GUI (cant do what I want from terminal)
<grendal> but like..i cant put launchers on the desktop anymore?  wtf?
<MonkeyDust> grendal  logout, select classic, login
<grendal> my mother is going to be pissed.  dude im telling you ive tried that.
<niocora> GeekAdmin: What do you want to do?
<grendal> i get these funky shortcut looking things that complain about it not being an authorized launcher (or something crazy like that)
<GeekAdmin> niocora:  automate the mouse to click a button on a site ( I tried with every terminal web browser you can think of)
<subdesign> is it a command to check how much disk space being used by an app?
<niocora> GeekAdmin: You want the mouse to move of it's own accord and click a button on a website?
<grendal> if it was just me...hell i wouldnt worrie about it...the only thing taht really bothers me is the windows that dont fit on my netbook issue.  I can just launch openvpn client instances from cmln i dont care that much about that shit..but man when i cant put a shortcut to openofice on my mothers desktop...heads are going to roll
<sacarlson> GeekAdmin: I've writen ruby software to automate firefox
<grendal> oh crap..i lost all of my playlists in rythembox...THAT IS A GOD DAMNED CRIME!!
<GeekAdmin> sacarlson:  thanks I'll look into it
<rhizmoe> is this where i complain about default notifier silliness?
<sacarlson> GeekAdmin: I use the libs of watir http://watir.com/
<rhizmoe> since it doesn't appear to display multiple notifications, i believe i'm watching a backlog continuously displaying for my last zillion automated tests
<niocora> rhizmoe: This is where you complain and a few people commiserate and a few flame you for daring to say such a thing. :)
<rhizmoe> ok, lemme change tack: are there alternate notifiers for 12.04?
<rhizmoe> i believe the default is something like unconfigurable, unstylable, un-anything-able, right?
<Mr> hey how can i go to the german channel?
<MonkeyDust> Mr  /join #ubuntu-de
<Mr> thx
<niocora> /join #ubuntu-de
<rhizmoe> /say
<Mr> does someone use 12.04 unity?
<niocora> I will.
<MonkeyDust> Mr  most do
<Mr> may you could do me a favor :)
<rhizmoe> ugh, this is the only thing i use notifications for...and it's terrible!
<rhizmoe> who has shuttleworth's email? i need to let him know how i feel about this.
<chu> No you don't.
<MonkeyDust> rhizmoe  try launchpad or brainstorm, first
<rhizmoe> i do, i'm confident of this. furthermore, he needs to read about it in my particular tone and cant.
<rhizmoe> it will accomplish the change all of us have been waiting for.
<rhizmoe> MonkeyDust: everything i've been able to find indicates a status of "like it or lump it"
<Mr> there is a program that is called *myunity* and there you can change the theme. and there is a very nice pic for the home folder (its an orange house). its just a detail but i realy like to use this, so my question is if someone could send me this cause i can not find through.
<MonkeyDust> rhizmoe  ultimately, you could download the source code and change it to suit your needs
<rhizmoe> is NotifyOSD the official name? that might help.
<rhizmoe> ah ha, it is backlogging.
<MonkeyDust> rhizmoe  moreover, shuttleworth is no longer in charge, it's some lady now
<rhizmoe> "Each display should show up to one confirmation bubble, plus up to one notification bubble, at a time."
<rhizmoe> BONERZ
<Mr> rhizmoe: so you are using 12.04 gnome?
<rhizmoe> Mr: i am
<Mr> im using gnome classic *
<rhizmoe> alright, so my bubbles are persisting for 10s, which appears to correspond to CRITICAL
<Mr> i have a further question: when im using the updatemanager, it is showing me updates for programs like gwibber or for unity, but i have allready delete them. so what is happen, will they be installed anyways, dont matter the fact that the program not longer excsits?
<LenovoG470> hello, friends, good day, noob here
<digitalrain> hello
<Mr> buenos dias amigo
<LenovoG470> my USC has one Adobe Flash Plugin 10 and another Adobe Flash plugin, which one shall I install, thanks.
<brettJames_> Hey anyone still here? I actually got somewhere
<brettJames_> I installed Ubtunu on my 1.5TB Hard Drive. Creating 2 Partitions the main one "/" and a swap. Then installed. My problem now is that Windows still boots from my SSD which is first in the order. How can I make choosing easy?
<mgedmin> is testdrive broken on 12.04 or what?  when I launch it to play with a quantal image, (1) the desktop is squashed without maintaining aspect ratio, and worse (2) the mouse cursor is invisible
<brettJames_> or Do I have to go in the bios each time
<mgedmin> or is (2) just a bug in the current quantal images?
<MonkeyDust> brettJames_  do you see the grub menu, where you can choose Os?
<MonkeyDust> OSs*
<mgedmin> brettJames_, if you swap the boot order in the BIOS, the boot manager (GRUB) on your 1.5TB drive ought to present you with a menu
<brettJames_> Nope, I chose to install the boot thing on my 1.5 TB HD with ubuntu was that right?
<brettJames_> OH NICE!
<mi3> Hello, I downloaded this theme http://www.noobslab.com/2012/03/install-eye-of-gnome-blue-gtk32-theme.html [I mean the zip file] and created the .themes folder in my home directory, and extracted it, now can someone suggest how do I install that theme ?
<jita> I have installed openjdk-7-jre but the browsers say that java is not installed. How to fix it ?
<brettJames_> ok so by installing the boot manager on my 1.5TB I should be good
<Mandalord> LenovoG470: the newest adobe flash plugin is 11.2, i suggest you install it via adobe website or sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<brettJames_> Thanks so much I finally got through this haha
<brettJames_> have a good one guys
<MonkeyDust> brettJames_  give it some time to get used to it
<LenovoG470> mandalord, thanks . just add that command will do, yes?
<LenovoG470> Mandalord, do i need to remove the GTK+ and others?
<Mandalord> add the command and type YOUR password (it does not appear though)
<Mandalord> LenovoG470: no i dont think so
<LenovoG470> mandalord, so no need to remove the GTK
<mi3> anyone ?
<kanupatar> how can i mount my secondary hard disk in ubuntu?
<mi3> Hello, I downloaded this theme http://www.noobslab.com/2012/03/install-eye-of-gnome-blue-gtk32-theme.html [I mean the zip file] and created the .themes folder in my home directory, and extracted it, now can someone suggest how do I install that theme ?
<mputtr> go into disk utility and select the drive, then mount
<kanupatar> it is not showing when i run fdisk -l
<kanupatar> mputtr: not shown there
<mputtr> try gksudo palimpsest
<Mandalord> LenovoG470: i dont think gtk+ have anything to do with adobe flash, just remember to enable it in your browser (something like Setting > Plugin > Adobe flash ...)
<Blue1> what kind of flash issues?
<Blue1> you need flashplugin-nonfree
<kanupatar> cemiotic: no man.it is not showing in disk utility either or in fdisk -l
<kanupatar> while log in it is asking for recovery
<Mandalord> kanupatar: sudo fdisk -l
<kanupatar> Mandalord: yes, it shows the partitions
<kanupatar> but my sdb is not shown
<kanupatar> it was there till yesterday
<LenovoG470> mandalord, thanks, have a great day, cheerios
<jita> I have installed openjdk-7-jre but the browsers say that java is not installed. How to fix it ?
<jita> I am ubuntu 12.04
<kanupatar> hi guys ..please help me
<MonkeyDust> kanupatar  type sudo fdisk -l|pastebinit and paste the url here, so we can see
<kanupatar> MonkeyDust: wait
<mgedmin> jita, never used java myself, but I _think_ you may need to install icedtea-7-plugin (or icedtea-6-plugin) as well
<minas> Can I submit a game/application into the software center that runs using wine?
<auronandace> minas: if it is your game/application with an appropriate license then i don't see why not (progress quest is there)
<mgedmin> yeah, I can run precise in testdrive just fine; something's funky with quantal
<minas> auronandace: It is. Thank you.
<rob_> hi, can anyone tell me how to change which window manager starts? i need to script it so from the command line ideally, thanks!
<MonkeyDust> rob_  you can use --replace, like compiz --replace
<oupateddie> Is there anybody with a solution to the flashplayer problem in U 11.10. It seems as if I cannot get this to work in Firefox at all
<rob_> MonkeyDust: sorry, what do you mean?
<MonkeyDust> rob_  or is that not what you mean?
<rob_> MonkeyDust: i'd like to switch the default window manager to be notion
<Anuraj> hi
<Anuraj> i am using ubuntu 11.10
<MonkeyDust> rob_  can you install it? does it appear in the login menu (lightdm)?
<Anuraj> my laptop get suspended whenn power supply goes out
<LenovoG470> dear guys, how do I know if my ALSA needs updating, Ubuntu 11.10? Thanks
<rob_> MonkeyDust: yeah it appears in the list
<MonkeyDust> rob_  i'm not sure what the issue is, then
<rob_> MonkeyDust: i tried running lightdm-set-defaults -s notion  but that doesnt seem to do anything
<MonkeyDust> rob_  what do you want to accomplish, exactly?
<rob_> MonkeyDust: i want to set notion to be the default window manager and set autologin so when i run 'restart lightdm' my user auto logs in and runs my window manager
<MonkeyDust> rob_  lightdm automatically selects the session you used last time
<MonkeyDust> rob_  i mean, select it once and it will be the used the next time you login, too
<glosoli> hey folks anyone has idea why there was no emacs launcher created when I installed it
<theadmin> glosoli: Because emacs is a CLI application?
<glosoli> theadmin: no it isnt :)
<glosoli> theadmin: emacs23 creates launcher properly
<theadmin> glosoli: Huh. Thought it was. Oh well -- I'm a Vim person
<glosoli> theadmin: I tryed to get used to vim.. didin't fit me:/ now I want to setup my Emacs workspace
<theadmin> glosoli: I see, well, you can probably create the launcher yourself
<glosoli> theadmin: you mean that desktop file ?
<theadmin> glosoli: Sure, why not?... Wasn't there some graphical menu editor in Ubuntu at some point though?
<glosoli> theadmin: some time ago probably hmm
<glosoli> oh there is still one
<MonkeyDust> alacarte
<MonkeyDust> it means 'on the menu' (in french restaurants)
<glosoli> sorry my bad, I forgot about lenses, and always tryed to search for app in home lenses but it didin't find it
<glosoli> hmm but it creates another instance
<glosoli> maybe some of you know what can this mean: /usr/bin/emacsclient.emacs-snapshot -c -a I mean what  -c -a is responsible of ?
<X-tonic> Wasnt there a blog post about shifting to py 3 in quantal? but packages.ubuntu.com tells otherwose
<DJones> X-tonic: You'll probably be better asking that in #ubuntu+1 which is the support channel for the development version
<MonkeyDust> X-tonic  better ask in #ubuntu+1
<MonkeyDust> DJones  was faster :)
<DJones> MonkeyDust: Don't know how I managed that
<qdb> hello . can i install http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/bcmwl-kernel-source ( 5.100.82.112 ) to 10.10 ?
<MonkeyDust> qdb  you too, quantal in #ubuntu+1
<theadmin> qdb: Generally speaking, no, you can not install a package from a different Ubuntu version.
<qdb> MonkeyDust, thank you
 * MonkeyDust misread the question
<MonkeyDust> qdb  10.10 is EOL, no longer supported
<qdb> is it possible to use quantal repo in 10.10
<MonkeyDust> qdb  don't mix versions
<theadmin> qdb: Again, it's not.
<theadmin> qdb: I just said so.
<qdb> what if turn on quantal repo then download and install then remove the repo
<MonkeyDust> qdb  then you will happily ruin your system
<DJones> qdb: As has been advised, its not recommended, you will most likely break your system
<qdb> it is fresh installed
<qdb> then i lll install 10 04 or quantal
<sw> hi. I need to install sun jvm >=1.5, what package would that be?
<vampirnata> could someone help me figure out how to remove the execute bit on all files in a directory EXCEPT for the subfolders, but including the files in the subfolders.
<vampirnata> Please :)
<rob_> vampirnata: find -exec
<theadmin> vampirnata: find your_dir -type f -exec chmod -x '{}' \;
<rob_> :)
<vampirnata> perfect :) thanks!
<vampirnata> does that do it recursively?
<theadmin> vampirnata: Yes, if you want to do it unrecursively use -maxdepth 0 (I think)
<vampirnata> sounds good. thank you theadmin
<theadmin> vampirnata: No problem. Read "man find", it can solve you a lot of headache with complicated file operations.
<sw> hi. I need to install sun jvm >=1.5, what package would that be? I see there's plenty of java packages floating around ...
<osirisx11> hi, could someone please help me figure out what happened to a pet bug, 974905? i JUST got an email about it, but when I went to the URL https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/974905 it is a 404
<ubottu> Error: malone bug 974905 not found
<theadmin> sw: Sun's/Oracle's Java is not in the repositories anymore.
<sw> theadmin: so?
<Lounge> i thought sun's jvm was in the ubuntu-restricted-extras
<echo083> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<theadmin> sw: ...So you go to java.com and install it according to their instructions.
<osirisx11> sw: https://github.com/flexiondotorg/oab-java6/
<Lounge> is it possible to run 12.04 desktop  without 3d acceleration?
<theadmin> Lounge: Surely. Just use the Ubuntu 2D session.
<Lounge> theadmin: oh yeah
<theadmin> Lounge: It won't be as shiny though ;)
<Lounge> think i might add the classic gnome2 look as alternate session
<Lounge> i wonder if mate would be good
<soa2ii> Hi. I installed 12.04 on a Dell notebook here (amd64 x2). It looks like that it's getting hotter and hotter during cpu intensive tasks and finally just goes out. Are there some ACPI features or whatever that are missing in a normal 12.04 installation?
 * benjabean1 says "GOOSH-GOOSH!"
<Mr> when im using the updatemanager, it is showing me updates for programs like gwibber or for unity, but i have allready delete them. so what is happen, will they be installed anyways, dont matter the fact that the program not longer excsits?
<benjabean1> try running "sudo apt-get autoremove", they should go away
<Mr> for me?
<benjabean1> yes
<Mr> okay thx'
<benjabean1> yw
<maxmc> Hi.
<maxmc> I own a thinkpad x220 with ubuntu 12.04, latest updates are installed. Overall by internet connection is fast, but sometimes it hangs.
<Mr> there is a issue with my terminal right now* ovells@ovells-System-Product-Name:~$
<maxmc> Meaning it takes > 5 seconds to open a website. The browser (I tested with Chromium and Firefox) then displays "sending request" and nothing happens.
<maxmc> After a while the site is rendered. This doensn't seem to be related to the site. For instance somtimes google is shown immediately, sometimes it "hangs".
<maxmc> The solutions I googled suggest to disable ip6 which I have done. But with no luck. The problem remains. So has anyone an idea what else I could try. Thanks!
<benjabean1> what do you mean by "it hangs," maxmc?
<maxmc> Ah, other computers on my network (windows 7) work fine
<petryk> hello
<benjabean1> hi
<maxmc> @benjabean1: like I described. I request the site. The browser displays "sending request" and for the next 5-15sec nothing happens
<benjabean1> which browser?
<maxmc> Then the browser "resumes work" and renders the requested page
<maxmc> like i said I tested with Chromium and Firefox
<maxmc> latest versions
<benjabean1> sorry, i joined the channel late, must've missed that bit, xchat crashed
<maxmc> ah i see :)
<benjabean1> do you have any extensions running?
<maxmc> only in firefox
<benjabean1> hold on a moment
<benjabean1> go into chromium, press "CTRL+SHIFT+I", go to network tab, then visit "whatismyip.akamai.com"
<maxmc> yes
<benjabean1> @maxmc?
<benjabean1> what happens?
<maxmc> @benjabean1 my ip shows up
<benjabean1> after 15 secs?
<dudemang> Hi, I was wondering how I can list disk information without root permissions
<MonkeyDust> dudemang  information about what?
<maxmc> no immediately. the hang appears randomly. sometimes I visit 20+ pages and the it happens
<dudemang> MonkeyDust: Stuff like hard drive space and disk model
<MonkeyDust> dudemang  df -h
<benjabean1> let's move to private chat please maxmc
<maxmc> @benjabean1 here is what i originally posted here: http://pastebin.com/WFvBY5hV
<archman> if i turn ntp off ntp service with 'service ntp stop' or '/etc/init.d/ntp stop' it just starts back by itself in a second. is this an intended behaviour? (ubuntu 9.10)
<dudemang> MonkeyDust: What about hard drive model?
<Onkeltem> Hi. Would you recommend a e-reading application for Ubuntu which supports integration with dictionaries? I need click-to-translate function.
<nicekiwi> calling all Si-Fi fans, nerd in distress!! I have a USB dvd drive and its detected, is read by the system, but refuses to play my Stargate DVD :( VLC/Dragon player read the dvd for a sec that just stop. No errors or warnings or anything. HELP!!!? PLEASE!!! the fate of the universe is in the balance! <3
<Onkeltem> I mean translation of words, not text
<ticho_> in gnumeric, is there a way to disable error reporting when opening excel stuff? (i dont care)
<Onkeltem> nicekiwi: tried VLC?
<nicekiwi> Onkeltem: read what I said, = yes.
<Onkeltem> nicekiwi: oh, yeah, I see it now, it was a mess with smiles after DVD word
<nicekiwi> lol
<MonkeyDust> dudemang  lshw -class disk
<Onkeltem> nicekiwi: tried mplayer?
<nicekiwi> I even tried to rip the DVD, but it reads and scans the DVD again then just forgets it :(
<dudemang> MonkeyDust: That works. thanks
<nicekiwi> Onkeltem: ive tried SMPlayer, i assume thats the same hting.. it dosnt even see the DVD
<Onkeltem> nicekiwi: does the problem appear when reading other DVDs?
<nicekiwi> Onkeltem: i havnt really tried others.. i'll try now
<Onkeltem> nicekiwi: has your device a power supply?
<nicekiwi> Onkeltem: :( same result. The Bourne Identity also behaves the same. PSU.. uhmm dunno. Its a laptop. Only have this issue under linux so far
<nicekiwi> Onkeltem: native MPlayer dosnt work either
<Onkeltem> nicekiwi: I suspect it is a hardware/drivers-related issue
<nicekiwi> Onkeltem: :(
<Onkeltem> nicekiwi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1925359
<DJones> nicekiwi: Does the same problem affect all commercial/protected dvd's?
<Onkeltem> nicekiwi: also see https://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Aubuntuforums.org+external+dvd topics
<DJones> !dvd | nicekiwi Just wondering whether this is may help
<ubottu> nicekiwi Just wondering whether this is may help: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nicekiwi> DJones: well I dont know, this drive has worked fine when Windows 7 is installed with the same hardware config. Playing com/protected DVDs and burning and installing from linux DVD/CDs
<Onkeltem> DJones: oh man, I forgot this might be a problem. Sick worlds :(
<Onkeltem> world*
<puppen> Hrm.. Silly unity.. Seems to be having a "z-index" type problem with my menus.. Like the right click, or  "file, edit" ones.. They're all coming up underneath all my windows -.-
<nicekiwi> ubottu: yeah i was wondering that. Im looking at codecs atm.. but still it hsould tell me if that were the case
<ubottu> nicekiwi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nicekiwi> DJones: ditto
<ironm> hello. Me again ... do you have any idea why following configs don't work on fresh installed ubuntu-server 12.04? ... bonding-ubuntu.confs - http://paste.debian.net/175789/
<fidel> nicekiwi: ubottu is a bot
<ironm> these configs worked (for some reason) after I have installed ethtool and ifenslave (testing the interface bonding with ifenslave)
<Onkeltem> Would you recommend a e-reading application for Ubuntu which supports integration with dictionaries? I need click-on-a-word-to-translate function?
<nicekiwi> fidel: :P yeah, he said
<Onkeltem> nicekiwi: how do you know it is he? :)
<theadmin> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<theadmin> Ubottu is a she.
<ubottu> theadmin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Onkeltem> thats it1
<ironm> ikonia, good morning. are you around?
<nicekiwi> Onkeltem: he had a facebook profile before the matrix forced him to delete it and go back to 4chan.
<ikonia> ironm: huh ?
<Onkeltem> nicekiwi: orly
<ironm> ikonia, probably you can see more than me ... do you have any idea why following configs don't work on fresh installed ubuntu-server 12.04? ... bonding-ubuntu.confs - http://paste.debian.net/175789/
<ironm> these configs worked (for some reason) after I have installed ethtool and ifenslave (testing the interface bonding with ifenslave)
<ikonia> ironm: ahh was it you I was talking to yesterday about bonding without ifenslave
<Guest1> anybody here have expiriance with ubuntu installations?
<ironm> ikonia, another thing. I use Xtreme X450a-48t switch cluster. Do you have some experience with Xtreme ?
<ironm> ikonia,  yes .. it was me
<ikonia> ironm: I've no experience with xtreme sorry
<ironm> no problem .. I test first with cisco
<[omicron]> hi all guys
<ironm> ikonia, however I don't test it with 802.3ad yet
<nicekiwi> Onkeltem: random. installed DVD codecs and now VLC plays it.. somehow thought VLC didnt need them..
 * nicekiwi feels a lil silly
<[omicron]> i'm trying to install pessulus using apt but it says there is no package available... I can see it in ubuntu repositories (trough web browser or ftp client)
<[omicron]> any idea?
<llutz_> !info pessulus
<ubottu> Package pessulus does not exist in precise
<[omicron]> !info pessulus
<[omicron]> xD
<MonkeyDust> !find pessulus
<ubottu> File pessulus found in ubiquity-slideshow-edubuntu
<nicekiwi> !meow
<nicekiwi> lol
<peetaur> !moo
<[omicron]> apt is fucking me :)
<peetaur> I guess ubottu has no super cow powers.
<[omicron]> i installed ubiquity-slideshow-edubuntu but there is no package called pessulus on it
<MonkeyDust> [omicron]  no so language here, please
<[omicron]> ok, sorry
<Guest1> ubuntu cant be installed on NTFS?
<MonkeyDust> [omicron]  in a terminal, type apt-cache show pessulus and see what it says
<llutz_> [omicron]: dpkg -L ubiquity-slideshow-edubuntu|grep pessulus              thers just a file with that name most likely
<[omicron]> no packages found, of course
<k1l> Guest1: dont use ntfs. it has no rightsmanagement.
<llutz_> Guest1: no it can't (except using wubi....)
<[omicron]> using apt-file it says the package is on *slideshow*edubuntu (and i installed it)
<MonkeyDust> [omicron]  it says "N: Can't select versions from package 'pessulus' as it is purely virtual"
<[omicron]> yes
<Guest1> so, will it be able to read my external drives, which are ntfs?
<SwedeMike> k1l: if you by rights management mean user access permissions, then your statement is incorrect. You're probably thinking of FAT.
<llutz_> Guest1: yes
<k1l> Guest1: its ok for data partitions.
<Guest1> I chose ext2, was and it seems to be installing......this is day 1 of trying to install ubuntu. Been trying to install it for 8 hours now
<MonkeyDust> Guest1  choose ext4
<Guest1> whats the difference between ext2 and ext4?
<k1l> SwedeMike: simplified, yes
<MonkeyDust> Guest1  ext4 is newer than ext2
<Arash> hello , I want to report a problem
<reisio> Guest1: and much faster and more suitable
<reisio> Arash: yes?
<Arash> I have a Wired connection and connected via VPN ,
<Arash> in connection info
<Arash> VPN Connection 1
<Arash> shows the wrong IP Address
<FloodBot1> Arash: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MonkeyDust> Arash  in 1 line, please
 * reisio headdesks
<reisio> Arash: wrong as in at odds with... what, exactly?
<Arash> ok sry , my VPN Connection ip address is actually 10.0.0.x but It shows 192.168.1.5 which is my Wired connection's address
<MonkeyDust> Arash  it's because the connection has been set to bridged, instead of NAT
<Arash> hmmm what do you mean ?
<Arash> the vpn server's in my hands and Its NAT
<MonkeyDust> Arash  'bridged' makes a logical bridge to your existing network 192....., NAT does not (network address translation)
<Arash> how can I set It to nat ?
<MonkeyDust> dunno, havent used VPN, i know it from vbox
<Arash> hmm I still think Its a GUI problem
<Arash> what command equals ipconfig ?
<llutz_> Arash: ifconfig
<BlueEagle> I see that NetBeans 7.0.1 has been slaughtered in the reviews. Is it just as bad in Xubuntu as in Ubuntu, where I assume it was mostly used?
<Arash> ppp0 - inetaddr : 10.0.0.9
<Arash> eth0 : ip 192.168.1.5
<llutz_> Arash: thats your vpn-connection
<llutz_> ppp0*
<Arash> yes but the problem is these details don't show on connection information
<Arash> VPN Connection 1 & Wired Connection 1 both show ip address 192.168.1.5
<Arash> which as I said , must be a GUI Problem
<peetaur> Can someone tell me how to max my single threaded 10 Gbps network speed?
<ikonia> transfer data
<SwedeMike> peetaur: there are a lot of academic projects that need this, with open documentation, I suggest you start looking for that.
<SwedeMike> peetaur: look for instance for "tcp tuning" that is a good start
<SwedeMike> peetaur: http://datatag.web.cern.ch/datatag/howto/tcp.html might be a good start to see what's involved.
<vampirnata> I'm hoping someone can help. I am running byobu and the ctrl-a-! shortcut to disable byobu shortcut keys is not doing anything... any ideas?
<peetaur> okay, ty SwedeMike
<peetaur> lots of tunables to play with...
<soa2ii> Hi. I installed 12.04 on a Dell notebook here (amd64 x2). It looks like that it's getting hotter and hotter during cpu intensive tasks and finally just goes out. Are there some ACPI features or whatever that are missing in a normal 12.04 installation?
<Guest1> I've been trying to install ubuntu for 8 hours now.........why is this so hard??? Here's the latest error "The installer encountered an unrecoverable error. A desktop session will now be run so that you may investigate the problem or try installing again"
<peetaur> Do you also know a good way to test? I tried iperf, which always shows way higher speeds (nearly 10 Gbps). And I tried netcat over the pipe which is a bit random, between 560 - 750 MB/s... tests are stable and then change 5 min later. 550, 545, 570 ... 5 min later 610 620 590 etc
<soa2ii> Guest1: 12.04? Which version? What hardware?
<SwedeMike> peetaur: I've used iperf myself, but I haven't done that much testing. This was on hw a few years old as well, it wasn't able to saturate 10GbE
<Guest1> a compaq presario, 2.14Ghz, 2GB ram and yes 12.04
<ironm> it looks like I have the reason. ubuntu native ifenslave (in case there is one) doesn't understand the syntax in "interfaces". First after installing ifenslave2.6 it started to work. ... ikonia, probably you can see more than me ... do you have any idea why following configs don't work on fresh installed ubuntu-server 12.04? ... bonding-ubuntu.confs - http://paste.debian.net/175789/
<Jacta> Anyone here using pidgin that have themed the chatbox with a theme?
<peetaur> I can get 911 MB/s if I do 2 netcats in parallel, and 1700 MB with 4 (dual port with 2 netcats each).  Commands are like: dd if=/dev/zero bs=1M | nc host port  and  nc -l port >/dev/null
<peetaur> (also tested with /dev/shm and it is the same speed as /dev/zero)
<Guest1> soa2ii a compaq presario, 2.14Ghz, 2GB ram and yes 12.04
<ironm> m477, hallo AGH :)
<Guest1> does anybody here have expiriance with installing ubuntu?
<bullium> d
<k1l> Guest1: sure
<k1l> Guest1: you can load the live-system and test ubuntu or install it from the live system. if you encounter problems make sure the iso wasnt corrupt. if there are hardware issues you could try the alternate-installer
<X-tonic> why does firefox in ubuntu, no use its standard UI, but mix it up with its own tango icons?
<Guest1> whats the alternate-installer?
<oCean> !alternate | Guest1
<ubottu> Guest1: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Guest1> I'll try that if this fails
<Guest1> well, I'll try it tomarrow. Its 5:30am and I've been at this since 9pm
<Guest1> ok, it loaded through to the desktop, but the cursor is just a circular loading symbal, and its been going for some time now........how long do I wait until I say its not going to finish?
<Mr> how can i make that the clook shows: Weekday /date/  hours/min./sec (12.04. gnome classic)??
<Asmir> Hello all
<dr_willis> hiddy hoo
<phanindraramesh> hai all. when ever I open a text file in kde, it is opening along with another empty text document. how can I avoid it?
<Asmir> was wondering if I could get some help, I am trying to install ubuntu 12.04 but failing in doing so
<dr_willis> Asmir:  what the exact failure?
<Asmir> well I tried installing with wubi, goes to restart, starts loading ubuntu screen and get a message: Alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/some numbers doesn't exist
<MonkeyDust> wubi :(
<Asmir> when I try to install with cd in booting into live cd and then installing, I always get error message root folder something
<Asmir> I am wondering if it has something to do with the fact I am running raid 0 ssd
<Asmir> and I have win 7 ultimate, so I want to dual boot it
<Guest1> asmir, I got that message, what I did to solve it was change the installation partition to .ext4 and change the boot to /
<Asmir> so should I create new partition in win 7, format it to ext4 and then try to install it like that?
<dr_willis> i dont even use raid enough to advise.. other then to say.... backup everything ;)
<reisio> casual radi usage is asking for trouble, even with raid 0 being a waste of time aside
<reisio> casual raid*
<Asmir> because I tried to create new partition with ext3 in windows (my partitioning sw doesn't have ext4 option) but when I run wubi, it is not in the list of disks
<dr_willis> i always keep my linux installs on their own hard drives  makes life easier
<phanindraramesh> hai all. when ever I open a text file in kde, it is opening along with another empty text document. how can I avoid it?
<reisio> Asmir: Wubi installs into a _file_ inside Windows' own NTFS partition/filesystem
<dr_willis> wubi dosent use disks. it makes its own hd image4 file.]
<reisio> Asmir: you'd have to boot up to the install media to install to a separate partition space
<Guest1> well, everybody has told me to not use wubi, to use the cd
<Asmir> yeah, I tried that reisio, but when I try to install, it gives me error something like root folder not defined
<reisio> Asmir: well I'm afraid that's too vague to get any help
<k1l> well, wubi uses the space in the windows partition. but that causes some problems when windows does some changes. so IMHO in the longterm you should go with a "real" installation and not wubi
<dr_willis> wubi on a raid. may mean it cant see the raid since windows is using special drivers to access tghe raid..
<dr_willis> wubi gets the thumbs down here also...
<Asmir> yeah, I guess I should unraid the ssd disks, and use one for win and one for ubuntu
<dr_willis> id reccomend installing linux to a 8gb or bigger flash  drive.. over using wwubi...
<dr_willis> ssd raids.. just seems overkill.
<Asmir> yeah, could do that I guess, I left my 16 gb usb flash at work, damn it
<Asmir> and I guess I cannot unraid ssds without loosing win 7 installation?
<dr_willis> got a 32gb flash for under $30 the other day ;0
<Guest1> gah! this latest install didnt work either. Now I get the message Try (hd0,0): Fat32 : error: "prefix" is not set
<dr_willis> no idea. i dont use raids in windows. or linux
<reisio> Asmir: would make it more complicated, anyways
<dr_willis> see way way  way too many raid issues in this channel to  mess eith them. ;)
<lucian> i just installed ubuntu 12.04 on an eee pc and it was fine. but now when it boots, i get a blank screen and the boot sound
<reisio> lucian: can you hit CTRL+ALT+F2 to get to a console?
<BlueEagle> lucian: Try disabling boot splash.
<lucian> reisio: no
<Asmir> anyway, thanks, I will try to unraid the ssds and do the dual install
<lucian> and if i go to recovery mode, then normal boot, only half the screen works and there's graphical corruption
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lucian> i'll try that, if i can get to a console
<Asmir> one more question, if I do dual install, one disk for win and one for ubuntu, would I be able to use ubuntu disk to install like triple boot with win, ubuntu and e.g. kubuntu?
<mi3> I have installed cairo-dock and am running it with no effects, when I hover down the mouse at the bottom of the window, the dock does not appear, I have enabled the setting, still it wont work, any suggestions ?
<reisio> Asmir: yup
<BlueEagle> lucian: Do you get the grub boot menu?
<reisio> Asmir: you can also try KDE and Unity (GNOME 3) from a single Ubuntu install
<dr_willis> Asmir:  no ned to install kubuntu in its own partition. you can have both desktops on a single ubuntu install
<lucian> BlueEagle: yeah, and the purple tinted blank screen afterwards. then it's black + boot sound
<BlueEagle> lucian: Then edit the default boot entry and remove splash.
<lucian> BlueEagle: and if i go through recovery mode, i get the graphical corruptions
<lucian> BlueEagle: i think i might have to use the live usb for that
<Asmir> ah I see, last time I used ubuntu was 2005, so lots has changed :D
<dr_willis> Asmir:  actually it was the same in 2005... ;)
<BlueEagle> lucian: No, you press E to edit and then find the LINUX line and go to the end of that and remove where it sais -splash
<dr_willis> Asmir:  linux has supported multiable desktops since its been out.
<Asmir> well I didn't have ssd back in 2005 :D
<lucian> BlueEagle: ah
 * dr_willis misses what ssd's have to do with Kubuntu and Ubuntu ;)
<Asmir> the problems I am having I meant :)
<dr_willis> install ubuntu, install kubuntu-desktop package. select desktop at the login screen.
<Asmir> because in 2005 did dual boot with no problem :)
<lucian> BlueEagle: I removed the work "splash" from the line, i get the same thing
<dr_willis> i imagine the raid is the issue.. not the ssds
<Asmir> yeah, damn, didn't want to install win 7 all over again, will try to search if its possible to unraid without loosing wini 7 install, but I doubt it
<Asmir> or I might just go ubuntu all the way and piss on win 7 :D
<maciej_> maciek
<maciej_> hi
<seb_> Why speak french  here ?
<maciej_> no
<hello_hi> hi room Q: animated character on ubuntu desktop , possible? url ?
<seb_> :(
<dr_willis> hello_hi:  clarify what you mean...
<Asmir> anyway, thanks guys, you have been most helpful
<hello_hi> dr_willis : plz don't think i am a pervert or something but i am talking something like www.virtuagirl.com except i want to modify it to make a chat bot
<LjL> !fr | seb_
<ubottu> seb_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<dr_willis> hello_hi:  check out 'hotbabe' in the medibuntu repos perhaps.
<sagarchalise> hi guys it is not a ubuntu specific question per say but i need to echo a command from bash script which includes something like `geany -g $PROJECT_PATH$GEANY_DIR$GEANY_TAGS$PROJECT_NAME'.'$FILETYPES'.tags' $(find $LIBRARY_PATH -name '*.$FILETYPES')` with proper variable replacement how do I do that
<MonkeyDust> hotbabe is no longer there, already checked
<Guest1> Try (hd0,0): Fat32 : error: "prefix" is not set
<dr_willis> MonkeyDust:  weird.. i installed it just last week i belive
<Guest1> what does this mean?
<Onkeltem> Would you recommend a e-reading application for Ubuntu which supports integration with dictionaries? I need click-on-a-word-to-translate function?
<dr_willis> sagarchalise:  i find with complex bash lines like that.. start small , test it. expand it..
<dr_willis> sagarchalise:  use of $() instead of the backticks is also  easier to read
<MonkeyDust> dr_willis  yes, but *you* are a geek, you find ways ;)
<hello_hi> dr_willis i remember using hotbabe its very old and cartoon , whereas virtuagirl is very realistic and has more options
<dr_willis> sagarchalise:  and you may be using single quotes when you need to be using doublle quotes
<dr_willis> MonkeyDust:  just endalbed gthe repo and insgtalled it...
<lucian> BlueEagle: yeah, same thing regardless of splash or acpi settings in boot
<reisio> Guest1: probably that GRUB is confused about what you want to boot
<BlueEagle> lucian: After you edited the line did you press F10 to boot or did you press ESC+Enter?
<lucian> BlueEagle: F10
<Guest1> reisio How do I tell it I want to boot ubuntu on the 2nd partition?
<BlueEagle> lucian: Try adding this then: nomodeset
<dr_willis> hello_hi:  but both do the same core thing.. displays images on the desktop. i dont know what you are reallly looking for a premade app to do it all? or source code to start as a base to write your own..
<dr_willis> hello_hi:  there may be google gadgets  tha t might acomplis similer tasks also.
<lucian> BlueEagle: not it boots to the login screen, but only half the screen is used, and there are graphical corruptions
<dr_willis> lucian:  the whole screen works in the bios menus?
<BlueEagle> lucian: So removing splash and setting nomodeset doesn't fix it... Then I am not sure what to try next, sorry. :(
<lucian> s/not/now/
<g3orge> .quit
<LjL> Onkeltem: Calibre has dict.org lookup, but as far as i can see it's only English-English
<hello_hi> dr_wilis bundle of thanks . first i want to find my desried app which looks realistic like virtua and its sourcecode then willl try to make a chat bot out of it
<sagarchalise> dr_willis: what I want is the command not to execute but just echo but its executing
<BlueEagle> lucian: Do you have a camera so you can take a picture of the graphical corruption. The nature of it may help determine teh cause.
<lucian> dr_willis: yes, and it also did using the live usb. but it had the same issue on the screen where you get to choose before "try ubuntu" and "install"
<lucian> BlueEagle: i'll try to make a video
<dr_willis> sagarchalise:  just echo the whole line.. use single quotes to prevent bash-expansion of the variables around the whole line.. i belive...
<BlueEagle> lucian: even better. Make sure to include some full frontal nudity as well! :D
<dr_willis> sagarchalise:  not on a ubuntu box to test but similer to..    echo ' this $VARIABLE is not parsed'
<dr_willis> but...
<iceroot> what is the best way to sync a folder (200 files, ~100mb) between different ubuntu-pcs, smartphone and a windows-pc? ubuntu-one? or do we have other options too?
<dr_willis> sagarchalise:  not on a ubuntu box to test but similer to..    echo "this $VARIABLE IS parsed"
<dr_willis> iceroot:  ubuntuone works very well
<dr_willis> plus its 5gb for free. ;)
<iceroot> dr_willis: but a cloud for critical data...
<MonkeyDust> iceroot  there's also dropbox and minus https://minus.com/pages/help
<dr_willis> iceroot:  if its critical. you should have redundant copies...
<busfahrer> Hi. I'm using Ubuntu 12.04, and a pretty default install of that. I used CompizConfig to configure it so that when I move the mouse to the bottom left corner, all the currently windows are exposed so I can pick one of them. This works, but when I log out and back in, it doesn't work anymore. When I check, the setting is still there, but it's being ignored. Any way to fix this?
<iceroot> dr_willis: critical like "passwords"
<sagarchalise> dr_willis: the first part of command echoes but it has nested find command which executes
<dr_willis> iceroot:  its a bit vage as to why/what you are wanting to do exactly
<sagarchalise> dr_willis: how do i echo the nested command as well
<dr_willis> sagarchalise:  add another  layer of ' '
<dr_willis> around the whole thing perhaps.
<iceroot> dr_willis: sync keepass-files between different devices for example
<dr_willis> my 'critical' data  - are pictures  of the grandkids... ;P
<sagarchalise> dr_willis: it echoes with the variable name rather than the variable value on nested thing if i add quotes
<dr_willis> sagarchalise:  i thought that was what you wanted.. nothing expanede to the value.
<lucian> dr_willis: BlueEagle: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/317039/VID_20120622_110931.m4v
<VectorX> hi, i changed the LightDM.conf to try multiseat and something went wrong, so i booted a live cd and reverted the file back to original, i am not getting the display back on, is there somethiong else i need to fix ?
<lucian> dr_willis: BlueEagle: and it doesn't just happen in lightdm, i get the same behaviour after i log in
<lucian> but it did work fine from the liveusb
<sagarchalise> dr_willis: geany -g /home/sagar/Projects/nlocate/.geany/tags/djangotoolbox.py.tags $(find $LIBRARY_PATH -name "*.$FILETYPES") I would want those $variables to rreplace as well
<sagarchalise> dr_willis: those inside find
<skramer_> busfahrer: I also found the same problem on my Ubuntu 12.04 box. To get it working, I have to start CCSM, uncheck the settings related to screen corners & then re-enable them. However, some reboots it works fine & sometimes you have  to go back to CCSM...
<dr_willis> bbl gotta head home.
<sagarchalise> dr_willis: finally found out what my problem was thank for the help
<busfahrer> skramer_: Yeah I know about that workaround. I don't want to set the setting each time. No fix?
<BlueEagle> lucian: Well it definetly looks like a graphics driver error... And pressing CTRL+ALT+F2 doesn't give you a text terminal? What does it give you then?
<lucian> BlueEagle: it does now, with nomodeset
<lucian> terminal looks fine
<BlueEagle> lucian: Ok, then you want to stop the login manager and simply run startx from the console.
<skramer_> busfahrer: unfortunately not. But do you have to set these settings each time you log in?
<Onkeltem> LjL: its odd to get into such a trouble on a Desktop - not finding a reading application with translation abilities :) Even my android phone can do this.
<skramer_> busfahrer: myself, I found that it sometimes works without problems & sometimes I need the workaround...
<lucian> BlueEagle: that seems to work perfectly! should i just replace lightdm with gdm or something?
<BlueEagle> lucian: It is worth a shot.
<sourcer_> hello
<sourcer_> I'm having some problems connecting to samba from windows, can anyone give me some tips ?
<BlueEagle> sourcer_: Try posting any error messages you may be receiving.
<BlueEagle> sourcer_: Also make sure you have a samba user account on the server for whom ever you are trying to log in.
<sourcer_> BlueEagle: Logon failure: unknown user name or bad password
<sourcer_> BlueEagle: I did a smbpasswd -a my_username
<sourcer_> and restarted samba
<lucian> BlueEagle: ah, sadly gdm has graphical corruption too
<sourcer_> I tried almost everything I found online
<BlueEagle> lucian: Then you can drop the login manager all together I guess.
<lucian> BlueEagle: it does use more of the screen, i guess
<sourcer_> lucian: romanian ?
<lucian> sourcer_: as it happens, yes
<BlueEagle> sourcer_: When you log in do you use servername\username or just username?
<sourcer_> BlueEagle: I edited windows Credentials and put in only the username
<sourcer_> initialy it was using WINDOWS-PC\username
<BlueEagle> try servername\username instead. See if that helps
<sourcer_> BlueEagle: now it's saying that I do not have permision to access \\SERVERNAME
<X-tonic> how do i search archives on http://planet.ubuntu.com/ ?
<sirriffsalot> Supposing I have a computer that has several spaces for hard disks... is it possible to transfer data between two having connected them in the same computer?
<lucian> BlueEagle: xdm appears to work. butt ugly, but works
<jrib> sirriffsalot: of course
<sirriffsalot> jrib, how would I go about doing this then? Using ubuntu on both:P
<jrib> sirriffsalot: boot your system, click on the hard drive in nautilus, copy and paste
<sirriffsalot> Wtf?
<sirriffsalot> jrib, nothing more?
<jrib> sirriffsalot: nope
<sirriffsalot> jrib, now that I'm so used to a challenge in linux, this was disappointing:D
<sirriffsalot> jrib, cheers then:)
<jrib> sirriffsalot: if you can't find the hard disk (it used to get displayed in the sidebar), you can usually find the partitions mounted in /media
<BlueEagle> lucian: Well, I'm not one for eye candy myself. :P
<lucian> BlueEagle: hmm, 3d stuff is also off. at least it's using unity2d
<lucian> not great
<dddbmt> Hey guys. My Spotify client suddenly start crashing when starting up. If I do "strace -e spotify" it ends with a "Segmentatin fault".
<dddbmt> Any ideas?
<BlueEagle> !msg | sourcer_
<ubottu> sourcer_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<geirha> dddbmt: Not much #ubuntu can help you with I think. Spotify is non-free, so you'll have to report that bug to spotify.
<dddbmt> geirha, Alright, I'll try #spotify first and then send a bug-report - thanks :)
<sourcer_> BlueEagle: sorry for that, you know any other things that I could try ?
<BlueEagle> sourcer_: Apart from re-reading the documentation and starting from scratch, nope.
<BlueEagle> lucian: That may indicate a broken 3d-driver. Try looking for an upgrade.
<lucian> BlueEagle: it's a fresh install
<BlueEagle> lucian: Which is why looking for an upgrade is a good idea.
<BlueEagle> lucian: If it doesn't work out of the box it may need to be fixed. :)
<sirriffsalot> jrib, yeah, that much I've gotten the hang of:) Cheers
<oupateddie> anybody with help how to het flashplayer installed in 11.10. I've tried all I could find in the forums by the flash player does not work in Firefox, it crashes and no site with flash in it runs
<hello_hi> hi wine doesnt show virtuagirl on desktop :(
<ActionParsnip> hello_hi: have you checked the appdb?
<ActionParsnip> oupateddie: can you give a PASTEBIN of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<iceroot> hello_hi: only on your windesktop
<iceroot> hello_hi: not on your ubuntu-desktop
<iceroot> hello_hi: wine-desktop
<blackOps_> wavemon shows no wireless interface, even when aircrack-ng works on it, what can i do
<Roasted> Attn: ActionParsnip, since I know you'll have the magical answer. Do you know of a way to mass rename the extension of files, from say, JPG to jpg?
<geirha> Roasted: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/030
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/4517/rename-.jpg-to-.jpg-recursively
<hello_hi> iceroot thanks for response i am using ubuntu , what is wine-desktop?
<blackOps_> Roasted rename *.JPG to *.jpg
<oupateddie> ActionParsnip ho do I do a PASTEBIN action. I have the output ready to paste somehwere
<ActionParsnip> hello_hi: in winecfg, enable a virtual desktop and set a resolution smaller than your screen
<iceroot> hello_hi: wine has its own desktop
<Goeland86> hey guys, question, I'm trying to setup ubuntu 12.04 server with encrypted-homes for users, but when I do adduser --encrypt-home <user> it fails
<ActionParsnip> oupateddie: go to http://pastie.org and paste the text there and hit paste, when the page changes, copy the new URL in the address bar and paste it here
<iceroot> hello_hi: you cant use a windows screensaver inside the real ubuntu system, just running it with wine in the own wine desktop
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: source: http://duckduckgo.com/?q=bash+rename+JPG+to+jpg&kp=1      nothing special...
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, the first link you had worked
<Roasted> find /path/to/images -name '*.JPG' -exec rename "s/.JPG/.jpg/g" \{\} \;
<oupateddie> ActionParsnip  http://pastie.org/4131566
<Goeland86> guys, anyone working on Server 12.04 that can help me setup ecryptfs properly?
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: all I did was search though, which you could have done.....
<Goeland86> I get the error "ecryptfs module not loaded"
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, I know, but I knew you'd do it for me. :)
<cotigao_> hi
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, kidding actually... I did google but I kept finding ones that didn't work.
<cotigao_> i have written a small test application..
<cotigao_> i created the necessary .desktop file & added the entry in /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications/
<cotigao_>  i can see my app listed in under the "chat" icon in the tab
<cotigao_> but i was wondering how can  i show some messages under the my app
<ActionParsnip> oupateddie: what browsers have yu tested
<jrib> Roasted: you should probably change /.JPG/ to /.JPG$/ in case you have files named like: AJPG.JPG :)
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: try duckduckgo too, different results
<jrib> Roasted: you should probably change /.JPG/ to /\.JPG$/ in case you have files named like: AJPG.JPG :)
<cotigao_> for eg. for empathy/pidgin, the icon turns blue & shows the incoming message's ID name
<wsws3> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<oupateddie> ActionParsnip Firefox Latest version and Opera. Google's Chrome seems to work at tiems but crashes most of the times/
<oupateddie> Firefox is 13.0.1
<ActionParsnip> oupateddie: try:  sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<oupateddie> Will do and report back standby please
<Ny0> hi everyone. I've got some problems with ubuntu 12.04, acer aspire5920g and audio drivers.
<Ny0> is there someone  how can help me?
<reisio> Ny0: help you... explain your problem?
<MonkeyDust> Ny0  start with a question
<thys> hi, I just installed rtorrent on my ubuntu server and according to the tutorial I am following there should be a .rtorrent file and rtorrent in home folder but there are none. Where should I look?
<Mr> Hey may you could help me, how can i set the clook /day of the week/date/hours/min/sec.?? [12.04.gnome classic]
<angs> I have ubuntu 12.04 on my desktop, can I format it without booting from CD/DVD or usb?
<Ny0> reisio: when i put in headphones the audio still continues to play from speakers
<reisio> Ny0: is it a laptop?
<ActionParsnip> Mr: you can use the date command
<Ny0> reisio: yes acer aspire 5920g
<ActionParsnip> Ny0: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<rainbowwarrior2> hello , i am running Ubuntu 12.04 Lts on a compaq cq60 laptop with a Nvidia MCP77/78 sound card and my sound has stopped working, anyone got any idea how i can fix this please ?
<aaa> my machine gets stuck a few times a week. how can i diagnose the problem?
<jgrep> ActionParsnip: http://youtu.be/IVpOyKCNZYw
<zveda> which wine version should i try first
<zveda> to run this cd
<Ny0> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1054067/
<zveda> 1.0 ?
<Ny0> ActionParsnip: you think is normal more than 1000 lines'
<Ny0> ?
<MonkeyDust> zveda  wine is to run windows programs, what do you mean exactly?
<ActionParsnip> Ny0: yes its a tonne of info
<zveda> i have this windows cd
<zveda> cd with windows stuff on it
<zveda> i wanna try run it with wine
<zveda> should I try wine1.0, 1.1, 1.3 first ?
<zveda> I have limited downloads..
<oupateddie> ActionParsnips - This is a result http://pastie.org/4131624
<ActionParsnip> Ny0: try:    echo"options snd-hda-intel model=auto position_fix=0
<ActionParsnip> Ny0: sec
<ActionParsnip> Ny0: try:    echo "options snd-hda-intel model=auto position_fix=0" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> Ny0: then reboot
<ActionParsnip> jgrep: why do I need that?
<ActionParsnip> zveda: windows won't run in Wine, you need virtualbox
<Mr> ActionParsnip: how does the date comand works.?
<ActionParsnip> Mr: read the man page
<zveda> uits not windows
<ActionParsnip> zveda: "zveda> i have this windows cd
<zveda> ActionParsnip: sorry if I wasnt clear.. its just a cd with .exe stuff
<zveda> <zveda> cd with windows stuff on it
<ActionParsnip> zveda: what other conclusion can I draw?
<Ny0> ActionParsnip: ok, done i reboot tnx
<zveda> my next line see
<ActionParsnip> zveda: check the appdb for compatibility
<zveda> I dont even know what Im running tho
<oupateddie> ActionParsnip - This is a result http://pastie.org/4131624
<zveda> it's some medical cd
 * rainbowwarrior2 bashes head on laptop
<senotem> zveda: better use virtualbox
<zveda> hm.. but I have very limited downloads
<zveda> and I dont have a windows cd to install
<ActionParsnip> zveda: then you'll just have to try, install wine and it will pull in a decent version
<aaa> my machine gets stuck a few times a week. how can i diagnose the problem?
<ActionParsnip> oupateddie: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<zveda> ActionParsnip: senotem; ok thx guys, will do
<reisio> aaa: stuck?
<quixotedon> aaa: do you know the process when it was stuck?
<Ny0> ActionParsnip: it works :) tnx a lot
<oupateddie> ActionParsnip	 Busy... stand by please
<Ny0> bye
<fidel> aaa: can you login via ssh to that box if it is 'stuck'
<fidel> or in other words - could you define 'stuck'
<reisio> fidel: little proof he can even respond to a question as yet
<rainbowwarrior2> hello , i am running Ubuntu 12.04 Lts on a compaq cq60 laptop with a Nvidia MCP77/78 sound card and my sound has stopped working, anyone got any idea how i can fix this please ?
<aaa> it's tsuck , so the mouse and keyboard don't respond. i don't know what is ssh, but without keyboard and mouse i can't do anything...
<aaa> it's get stuck while only aMule is active
<fidel> aaa: you could try pressing: 'ctrl' + 'alt'+'f1' next time to see if the box reacts on that ....but this makes only sense if you are used to tty/terminal
<senotem> try to update aMule
<senotem> or google for such a problem
<emillo> hello, I have a problem with fonts in libreoffice documents: all is good under gnome/unity, but in wmaker the fonts are rendered not as good inside the document
<reisio> emillo: use gnome/unity
<emillo> screenshot http://gnufunk.org/~emillo/oognome.png
<aaa> what is tty/terminal? ctrl+alt+f12 didn't respond last time
<emillo> http://gnufunk.org/~emillo/oowmaker.png
<reisio> aaa: try F2, and try another nick name
<emillo> reisio: it's too slow
<reisio> emillo: try Xfce, then
<lucian> BlueEagle: you were right, lightdm appears to work now
<emillo> reisio: no hopes for wmaker?
<bestdnd> that nick is better?
<quixotedon> bestdnd: have you tried logging as a different user ? (as said by reisio)
<reisio> emillo: you'd have to learn the dark arts of manual text rendering configuration
<reisio> bestdnd: infinintely
<reisio> and also infinitely
<bestdnd> i only have one user. should i make a new one?
<quixotedon> bestdnd: no, u don't have to, try logging as a guest
<osirisx11> hi, could someone please help me figure out what happened to a pet bug, 974905? i JUST got an email about it, but when I went to the URL https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/974905 it is a 404
<ubottu> Error: malone bug 974905 not found
<bestdnd> i can't know i advance that it crashes, it can take a few days
<emillo> reisio: thanks
<oupateddie> ActionParsnip	 still not working... shows File: libflashplayer.so as the installed plugin
<quixotedon> bestdnd: so, can u try again?
<JLuc> Hello
<JLuc> i'm going to install ubuntu with dual boot on a brand new Windows 7
<rethus> someone run xvidcap on 12.04?
<JLuc> i wish to share datas on a special partition
<rethus> which sound device have i to choose, to record audio?
<JLuc> and i wonder how big has ubuntu partition to be ?
<bestdnd> my user works for a few days, and suddenly gets stuck. while it's stuck, i can't switch user, and after a reset, my user works again until the next time. i can copy my data to a new user, and work on it, but it will take a few days until its gets stuck again
<geirha> JLuc: Depends on how much you'll be using it, but 30GB should be more than enough for the system itself. I wouldn't go much lower than 10G though
<oupateddie> ActionParsnip it seems when I run Opera which uses that same plugins set as Firefox, is retursn with a plugin has crashed.
<quixotedon> bestdnd: ok, so, your app might be a problem, have you tried upgrading it?
<quixotedon> bestdnd: anyway, what version are you using?
<JLuc> ok geirha does that include programs  too ?
<JLuc> on this other computer where i am now all files except home folder occupy 382Go !!!
<bestdnd> amule 2.3.1 on ubuntu 12.04. it doesnt update itself with the regular updates?
<JLuc> si i am a bit worried...
<JLuc> and dont know  if 30Go will be fit
<geirha> JLuc: Yes, if you install alot of applications, you'll likely hit 10GB
<wookienz_> guys i need some help trouble shooting a computer or router issue. When i ssh , scp, ftp the computer stalls. I have tried without the router and it works fine. However with a router and it initially starts at a huge pace then dies. Router is Cisco e4200 with dd-wrt. Where do i start?
<JLuc> Is it possible to change the data partition later once ubuntu has allready run ?
<geirha> JLuc: The main space usage for an Ubuntu system is stuff like music and photos, but if you have a shared ntfs drive for that...
<jiohdi> JLuc, possible yes, dangerous, maybe
<JLuc> ok
<JLuc> so i have to compute how much space is needed and organise things now
<oupateddie> ActionParsnip : It seems as if Chrome has a different flash player. It so stupid that flash is not working after the upgrade to 11.10. I have a number of site which uses flash which I use to get information from and now they all seem to not work
<bestdnd> used "sudo apt-get update" to update everything. amule version didn't change
<jiohdi> oupateddie, you can down load a tar.gz from adobe... then just copy the lib. into /usr/share or some other shared folder and it tends to work
<ActionParsnip> oupateddie: I always clean install, fewer issues :)
<jiohdi> oupateddie, there is a mozilla folder you can drop it into that seems to let everything share it as well
<ActionParsnip> bestdnd: did you run:  sudo apt-get upgrade    afterwards?
<IdleOne> bestdnd, apt-get update only updates, you need to use sudo apt-get upgrade to actually upgrade the available packages
<oupateddie> jiohdi thanks let me see as it is a bugger now.... that mozilla folder is that a dot folder in the home folder?
<bestdnd> doing it now
<JLuc> is it safer to resize the partitions later on jiohdi ? (than to change the data's partition)
<reisio> "change the data's partition"?
<JLuc> specify a special partition for datas
<ActionParsnip> bestdnd: update only rereads the repos, which will see new versions of packages if there are any updates, upgrade wil install them
<JLuc> pfff thats heavy system admin ...
<JLuc> ;-)
<geirha> JLuc: the latter is safer
<reisio> JLuc: a 'data partition' is simply a partition that has no purpose, that you put data on :p
<bestdnd> is there a way to schedule the upgrade?
<geirha> resizing and moving partitions always has a risk to it; so always make sure you've backed up the important stuff before doing that.
<mok0> Trying to install nautilus-dropbox on Precise, it's stuck at "Downloading Dropbox 99%"
<ActionParsnip> bestdnd: you could cron a script to run an unattended upgrade
<jiohdi> oupateddie, user/. mozilla/plugins/
<bestdnd> how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> mok0: the dropbox servers are a bit busy maybe, or kill the process, fix the packages then restart the install
<ActionParsnip> bestdnd: look into cron
<ActionParsnip> bestdnd: or you can use gnome-schedule for a gui
<mok0> ActionParsnip: I've tried that a couple of times... removing the package and reinstalling
<oupateddie> jiohdi thanks I'm busy downloading it. I then unpack this, corredct? Which files do I copy to the .mozilla/plugins folder?
<jiohdi> oupateddie, it has a text file w/instructions but there is only one lib file to move
<oupateddie> jiohdi sorry stupid again, do I move the lib file/folder to my home/user/.mozille file or to a folder in the system area?
<jiohdi> oupateddie, you can do both... but to copy to a systems folder you have to be root
<jiohdi> or sudo
<bestdnd> when using gnome-schedule, to "apt-get upgrade", do i need sudo? do i need to enter the password somewhere?
<oupateddie> jiohdi I have checked in the .mozilla folder there is no plugins folder, must I create one there and copy the unpacked tar in there?
<jiohdi> bestdnd, just type sudo apt-get upgrade and it will prompt you for password
<jiohdi> oupateddie, check the text file for instructions first... but you can sure
<bestdnd> is there a way to avoid the prompt for password every time? i want to to be unattended
<ActionParsnip> bestdnd: you can cron as root, so no sudo needed :)
<oupateddie> jiohdi will do that
<IdleOne> bestdnd, I don't know about gnome-schedule but yes you need to use sudo to upgrade
<jiohdi> bestbnd you can type sudo -s   password at the prompt and it will give you permanent sudo until you type exit
<JLuc> is an option proposed during install so as to install data on a dedicated partition (different than the system) ? (since i dont see that on the internet site install documentation, but i was once told this is how i should have done)
<jiohdi> bestdnd, but be really careful what you run as sudo because running some user programs as root can mess things up big time
<ActionParsnip> bestdnd: run:  gksudo gnome-schedule    and you can cron as root, make one job run to run:  apt-get update    then one 10 mins later to run:  apt-get -y upgrade       and you have automated upgrades :)
<JLuc> or maybe this is in the "expert mode"
<JLuc> (but i'm not sure i'm an expert !!!)
<asad2005> network backup app suggestion ?
<ActionParsnip> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Sketcy_fiction> hi channel does anyone know a good web designer channel?
<reisio> #websites
<ActionParsnip> asad2005: I'd go for SFTP on the clients and rsync :), or alternatively setup a central store of data and then you only backup that
<asad2005> i mean like deja-dup but i want to back up to my network drive
<Sketcy_fiction> thanks
<bestdnd> all set up as <ActionParsnip> said. thanks for all the help
<SkippersBoss> jluc ?? are you talking about /home ?? I think most of us have that setup in that way
<ActionParsnip> asad2005: what system is it sharing with?
<asad2005> ActionParsnip: its a synology server
<ActionParsnip> asad2005: what does it use to share the files?
<ActionParsnip> asad2005: samba? sftp? ftp?
<asad2005> i can set it as nfs or samba at least
<JLuc> yes SkippersBoss i want /home in a dedicated partition and look forward on the way to achieve this while installing ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> JLuc  select 'something else', then create a / a /home and a swap partition ... you can do this with gparted, while in the live session
<ActionParsnip> asad2005: samba will make it easily accessible over LAN and easy to backup
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: set 10Gb as /, same amount as swap as you have RAM and the rest for /home
<MonkeyDust> ActionParsnip  I already have it, I was advising JLuc
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip, I am finding that 10GB for / is not enough anymore.
<MonkeyDust> idd, I have 15GB /
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: really, my installs rarely go above 4Gb
<ActionParsnip> JLuc: see above
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: d'oh :)
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip, yeah the install is about 4 but after you start installing all kinds of stuff it grows pretty fast. 10GB should be enough for most users though.
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: try uninstalling what you don't use as well as adding ;)
<SkippersBoss> Jluc: Like monkeydust suggest during the install when you  will be ask to partion your drive just select "something else" although i am quiet sure this option is called Manual in the installation process :-)
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: I always rip out a tonne of guff that is in a default install
<geirha> If you install all the games from the latest humblebundle, it'll probably use 5-6GB
<IdleOne> Anyway, I took us off topic. sorry folks.
<JLuc> the swap will also find place in the newly created / partition ?
<geirha> JLuc: No, swap has its own partition
<ActionParsnip> geirha: urban terror is probably the biggest game I play :)
<JLuc> okok
<JLuc> i go on uninstalling HP software on w7 so as to get max space for data and ubuntu
<reisio> JLuc: don't forget to defrag
<MonkeyDust> JLuc  like so : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1054136/
 * mi3 is away: NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS, PHRICK!
 * mi3 is back (gone 00:00:10)
<SunTsu> mi3: den don#t public away anyway
<DJones> !away > mi3
<ubottu> mi3, please see my private message
<mi3> yeah, ok!
<scorpion54131> hello
<scorpion54131> !list
<ubottu> scorpion54131: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<JLuc> thank you for advises
<scorpion54131> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<JLuc> it takes longer to uninstall unwanted softs that to install w7...
<reisio> it's funny whoever told the bot about !list clearly is an "offender" :p
<MonkeyDust> i say! !list should show the !it factoid!
<reisio> MonkeyDust: which one is that
<morsnowski> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<reisio> :p
<morsnowski> :)
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: that was a "hello" followed by "!list", not "ciao"
<qdb> hello. if i install 10.04, is there ppa for it with new 3.4... kernel with intel gma 3600 driver enabled, and after installing it bcmwl-kernel-source - wifi driver should work. i have searched in 10.04 ppa page yesterday but have not found ..
<reisio> doesn't matter, why would you install 10.04
<qdb> reisio, this netbook is not mine, its owner has said he dislikes unity and gnoem3 and they are buggy . i am not sure whether it is possible to install gnoem 2 to them... i asked him he said it is possible as i remember
<ikonia> qdb: gnome 2 is dead
<qdb> ikonia, stable debian uses it ) and also it uses firefox 3.....
<ikonia> qdb: that does mean it's not dead, gnome 2 is dead. You should consider a migration plan
<morsnowski> qdb: i hate unity with a passion but i can tell you from experience with 12.04 and gnome 3 that it works great
<morsnowski> get 12.04 install gnome and you are golden
<ActionParsnip> qdb: gnome2 is dead, install xfce is my suggestion
<ActionParsnip> morsnowski: the default Ubuntu install uses Gnome already, no need to install anything else if you want Gnome
<morsnowski> ActionParsnip, maybe it's my fault but when 12.04 came out of the box i did not have a gnome desktop available
<ManDay> Ubuntu comes without python 3 o_O ?!
<ActionParsnip> morsnowski: 12.04 uses gnome desktop
<ActionParsnip> morsnowski: it just uses a different shell (Unity)
<reisio> qdb: right, and Firefox 3 is dead as well
<reisio> qdb: Xfce is a lot like GNOME 2, if that's what you're after
 * morsnowski is going to install it in a vm once more
<jrib> ManDay: it's in the repositories
<ManDay> jrib: I'd have thought it would be default, thanks
<vibhav> jrib: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=python3
<ActionParsnip> !find python3
<ubottu> Found: postgresql-plpython3-9.1, python3, python3-all, python3-all-dbg, python3-all-dev, python3-apt, python3-apt-dbg, python3-bsddb3, python3-bsddb3-dbg, python3-cairo (and 151 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=python3&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<mint_> hi! am moving my ubuntu install to ssd..i copy/pasted data via live cd..i am chrooted in my install, but grub does not install..help
<ActionParsnip> mint_: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video
<qdb> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/i386 i could not find here .. with "kernel", "3.4" , "linux" ...
<ActionParsnip> qdb: the 3.4 kernel is not suitable for Lucid
<qdb> ActionParsnip, why ?
<mint_> ActionParsnip: I need help regarding the fs of the 2mb partition and how to make it active AND install grub
<qdb> ActionParsnip, as i know people have compiled it to get intel gma 3600 driver
<ActionParsnip> qdb: if it was it would be in the repos, wouldn't it
<qdb> ActionParsnip, yes
<ActionParsnip> qdb: the 3.4 kernel is in Quantal which is currently pre-release
<qdb> ActionParsnip, may be just people do not need it?
<wingnut2626> i have jaunty on a mobile phone.  how can i add more current repositories so that i can get more software?
<ActionParsnip> qdb: you may install it but you will not be supported here, your call
<qdb> btw i am downloading quantal
<ActionParsnip> qdb: quantal is supported in #ubuntu+1 until release day in October
<qdb> ok thank you
<ActionParsnip> mint_: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<OerHeks> wingnut2626, jaunty is EOL, so you better put something new on your mobile thing.
<alex_under> Hello
<alex_under> root@user-desktop:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-2/power# echo suspend > level
<alex_under> bash: echo: write error: Invalid argument
<alex_under> why does this not work ?
<root> salut tous le monde
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Guest60111> join #ubuntu-fr
<L3top> alex_under: can I see an ls
<alex_under> sure
<vinicius_> oiee
<L3top> alex_under: you should quote what you echo, but I am not convinced that is the issue, so echo "suspend" > level
<ActionParsnip> !rootirc | root
<ubottu> root: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<alex_under> http://pastebin.com/1uPZutBU
<alex_under> ActionParsnip: I'm not running as root I just ran sudo xterm ...
<alex_under> ActionParsnip *
<ActionParsnip> alex_under: don't use sudo for gui apps, use gksudo
<inashdeen> Hi, can someone point me to the translators irc?
<ActionParsnip> alex_under: you can run: echo "suspend" | sudo tee /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-2/power/level
<alex_under> tee: level: Invalid argument
<Teth> I have some questions about SSD drives and Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Teth: ask away
<alex_under> echo "suspend" > level
<alex_under> bash: echo: write error: Invalid argument
<Teth> aren't SSD drives write once?
<Teth> if so, how do I handle using it for ubuntu?
<Teth> is there support for it?
<Sling> how can i permanently set my resolv.conf without loosing it on reboots?
<Teth> I am pretty sure I would have to place my swap partition, applications, and everything that isn't the OS itself on the HDD
<DJones> Teth: No, SSD's are just like a big USB key, rewriteable etc
<ActionParsnip> alex_under: try my command
<Teth> really. a few years ago a friend was telling me that they were write once
<Teth> how much rewriting can they sustain?
<alex_under> ActionParsnip: tried it
<alex_under> Still Invalid argument: level
<Teth> also, how can I create a clean separation between my OS and applications installed on the SSD and data/media files/personal info/projects on the HDD
<spaceman> Sling: set a static ip in /etc/network/interfaces
<ActionParsnip> alex_under: as root would be:  echo "suspend" | tee  /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-2/power/level
<L3top> It is interesting alex_under. It does not appear that that is a valid state... and it will not allow the write.
<mint_> someone please suggest to mark guid partition as 'active'
<ActionParsnip> Teth: you'd make a seperate /home partition in the install and your user data and settings will be seperate to the OS files, this is ideally stored on a platter based drive :)
<Kingsy> guys, I am on my machine right now.. and my mouse seems to have crashed..
<ActionParsnip> mint_: use fdisk, its got near zero meaning in Linux though
<Kingsy> it moves but I cant click on anything..
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: unload and reload the psmouse module
<Kingsy> the pc is still fine however because I can type (lol as you can see)
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip: how?
<hyper_ch> hi there, I'm trying to debootstrap ubuntu but whenever I chroot into the rootfs to run the second stage I get:  bash: /debootstrap/debootstrap: No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: sudo modprobe -r psmouse; sleep 2; sudo modprobe psmouse
<spaceman> Sling: sorry use /etc/dhcp/dhcpclient.conf using prepend domain-name-servers
<Sling> spaceman: its set to static already
<mint_> ActionParsnip: fdisk is for MBR only..I guess and can corrupt partition...if only ubuntu had cgdisk a cfdisk like program
<Sling> ill check the domain-name-servers
<alex_under> L3top: I did it in Debian and it worked just fine
<alex_under> L3top: It stopped the device as it should
<inashdeen> can anyone point me to translators irc?
<Teth> I suppose that was a really silly question to ask. I could have not been lazy and looked at my file hierarchy to figure that much out :P
<Teth> still, are there any other places I should look in order to keep application data on the platter?
<ActionParsnip> !info cfdisk
<ubottu> Package cfdisk does not exist in precise
<Sling> spaceman: so its dns-nameservers in /etc/network/interfaces, can I add search and domain there too?
<ActionParsnip> mint_: why do you want to mark a partition as active?
<drPoo> how can I mount a remote drive using sshfs automatically at startup?? The command that Im using is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1054206/
<L3top> alex_under: "(In kernels up to 2.6.32, you could also specify "suspend", meaning that the device should remain suspended and autoresume was not allowed.  This setting is no longer supported.)   http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/usb/power-management.txt
<spaceman> Sling: prepend domain-name-servers is in /etc/dhcp/dhcpclient.conf not /etc/network/interface (my mistake), if you restart your interface now you will screw it up
<ActionParsnip> mint_: it doesn't make any difference if you use Grub.
<Sling> spaceman: im not using dhcp
<c0rnel> hello all
<Kingsy_> ActionParsnip: this is impossible..
<spaceman> Sling: if that's the case then /etc/resolv.conf shouldn't change
<Kingsy_> how do you use the keyboard to alternate between terminal tabs?
<c0rnel> is there a way to install a 64bit virtual machine in ubuntu?
<spaceman> Sling: you can have a static IP but a dynamic DNS server
<alex_under> L3top: now it makes sense, thanks.
<Kingsy_> anyone.. how do you alternate through terminal tabs using the keyboard?
<zykotick9> c0rnel: do you get coloured output from "egrep '(vmx|svm)' /proc/cpuinfo --color=always"?
<L3top> Kingsy_: I would detatch them with Ctrl Shift H and alt tab like a human.
<Sling> spaceman: i have a fixed dns server, fixed dns search + domain and fixed ip address
<Sling> and in /etc/network/interfaces i have no dhcp anywhere
<Kingsy_> L3top: Ctrl shift H does nothing
<L3top> np alex_under. I learned something out of it, so thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy_: tried Unity2D session?
<L3top> sorry Kingsy_... I am in KDE
<Kingsy_> ActionParsnip: no, I don't know what that is.
<drPoo> how can I mount a remote drive using sshfs automatically at startup?? The command that Im using is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1054206/
<Kingsy_> ActionParsnip: I tried restarting the mouse but I could remember what you typed.. and I couldnt go back to check..
<Kingsy_> total nightmare
<spaceman> Sling: then what's the problem?
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy_: log off, and click the ubuntu logo near your nick and select Unity2D, then log in
<Sling> spaceman: resolv.conf being empty after a reboot
<c0rnel> zykotick9, i'm asking for a friend, so it may take some time until i'll get the answer
<Sling> but now i've put it in interfaces and it seems to work after a networking restart
<Kingsy_> ActionParsnip: what will that do?
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy_: means yu will be using Metacity instead of stupid compiz
<Kingsy_> ActionParsnip: cant I just restart something as you mentioned?
<L3top> if he can click...
<zykotick9> c0rnel: i see.  that string determines if your CPU supports virtualization - you'll need it to create 64bit VMs
<Sling> i guess the init script for interfaces fills resolv.conf with whatever is prepended with dns-
<c0rnel> zykotick9, i see, so maybe something is disabled in bios
<zykotick9> c0rnel: that's possible as well
<spaceman> yes in addition to the servers set by dhcp
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: sudo modprobe -r psmouse; sleep 2; sudo modprobe psmouse
<L3top> <ActionParsnip> Kingsy: sudo modprobe -r psmouse; sleep 2; sudo modprobe psmouse
<zykotick9> c0rnel: 64bit VMs makes almost no sense... (are they giving it 4GB+ RAM?)
<Sling> just the dns-domain i set isnt there, but hostname -f still reports the domain extension
<Sling> perhaps thats only on reboot
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: virtual SQL servers love 64bit goodness
<SkippersBoss> actionparsnip: he said Almost :-)
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: i can see it for specific use cases - but there are only a couple, and for stuff like that - i'd think a native setup would be better ;)
<c0rnel> zykotick9, ok, we have vmx
<c0rnel>  in output
<zykotick9> c0rnel: that's intel's Virtualiaztion - so it should be possible :)
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: oh true but if you have acres of RAM and loads of CPU power it's good (we do it here :D )
<spaceman> Sling: the only explanation I have is that your static DNS are being overridden by DCHP or by network manager, prepend domain-name-server would be a temporary solution
<shaneo> hi guys im using the nightlie builds of XBMC and used the XBMC Nigtly ppa from lanchpad to install. For some reason im not getting the updates even though the nigtlies say the last build was yesterday and the latest I have is the 17th. Any idea how to fix this so that my nightlies stay updated
<ActionParsnip> shaneo: ppa's aren't supported here
<shaneo> ActionParsnip, ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> shaneo: I'd contact the ppa maintainer
<shaneo> ok will do
<spaceman> and yes it would probably require a restart
<Onixs> .
<Onixs> oops
<ActionParsnip> shaneo: there is xbmc in the repos you know
<ActionParsnip> !info xbmc | shaneo
<ubottu> shaneo: xbmc (source: xbmc): XBMC Media Center (arch-independent data package). In component universe, is optional. Version 2:11.0~git20120423.cd20772-1 (precise), package size 24793 kB, installed size 36907 kB
<shaneo> ActionParsnip, Yes i know thank you but i use TraktUtilities that depends on nigtlie builds
<Kingsy> total waste of time, I just rebooted.
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: that's useful to konw, I didn't know it was int he repo now
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: yeah suprised me a while back too :)
<Kingsy> but wtf.. nothing worked there.. I couldnt alt tab, I couldnt do much.. what crashed?
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: did you try Unity2D
<Kingsy> is it possible to find out?
<ikonia> Kingsy: tone it down please.
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip: not yet.. heh but I couldnt log out in order to try it
<Kingsy> or are you saying try it as a alternative ?
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: press CTRL+ALT+F1 and run;  killall -u $USER    would do it
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: log out and try the other session
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip: I pressed Ctrl + Alt and every key on the keyboard.. they did nothing
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: CTRL+ALT+F1 would drop you to a terminal, or you could have even pressed CTRL+ALT+T to get a terminal
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip: it didnt
<Kingsy> it did nothing.. heh honestly I tried it :P
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: sounds like more than just the mouse then
<Abhijit> Kingsy, what are you trying to do?
<Kingsy> yeah.. but nit was weird, I could type and such.. open new windows was ok too
<Kingsy> Abhijit: just trying to figure out what went wrong a moment ago
<Abhijit> :-/
<ahhughes> I need to convert a m2ts video file to a mpeg2 (or similar), but avidemux is no good. Are there any cli options to de/compress this to video / audio or both.
<Kingsy> Is there a log that would tell me more about this?
<Abhijit> ahhughes, mobile media convertor
<ahhughes> I'll try that Abhijit
<ahhughes> thanks
<ilyail3> hi, can you help me with apt-get?
<ilyail3> I keep getting:
<ilyail3> ERROR: Can't find the archive-keyring
<ilyail3> Is the ubuntu-keyring package installed?
<ilyail3> even when I run: sudo apt-get -f install ubuntu-keyring
<ilyail3> How do I cancel current apt-get operation?
<FloodBot1> ilyail3: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Abhijit> ilyail3, ctrl + c
<tyler_d> here's my question; where do you change the default browser within 12.04 please?
<Abhijit> tyler_d, i think you should to go in settings of that browser and click on set it as default?
<ilyail3> hi, can you help me with apt-get? http://pastebin.com/bwsSDq7Q
<sinkosy> .xchat2/budus.so
<Abhijit> ilyail3, hi. hello. can you read me?
<ActionParsnip> !info archive-keyring
<ubottu> Package archive-keyring does not exist in precise
<ActionParsnip> ilyail3: its not a package
<ilyail3> So what do I do to resolve that?
<Mandalord> !info archieve-keyring
<ubottu> Package archieve-keyring does not exist in precise
<suomy> hello somebody can help me ? I have bactrack I m from italy and my ip is invisible for another (sombody ping my ip and result request time out) how can a do to not to be invisible my ip (another person ping me and my ip respond
<SkippersBoss> tyler_d: DO this in Preferred applications in  settings => settings manager
<DJones> !backtrack | suomy
<ubottu> suomy: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<tyler_d> SkippersBoss: don't see that in settings....
<llutz> !info debian-archive-keyring
<ubottu> debian-archive-keyring (source: debian-archive-keyring): GnuPG archive keys of the Debian archive. In component universe, is optional. Version 2010.08.28 (precise), package size 19 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Abhijit> he can not read me. unabe to answer him.
<ActionParsnip> suomy: ask in #backtrack-linux for backtrack support please
<suomy> i have and windows xp vista seven and my ip is invisibe to
<suomy> not only for bactrack
<ActionParsnip> suomy: your distro isn't suported here
<suomy> i thing
<suomy> it is some configuration from the router
<SkippersBoss> oops sorry.. Ubuntu.
<ilyail3> Abhijit: Yeah, I know about ctrl+c, I need to cancel an operation I already issued
<ActionParsnip> suomy: backtrack isn't supported here
<Abhijit> Ileden, you may get some help here http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/apt-get-how-to-fix-very-broken-packages/ and thank you for replying me so quickly.
<suomy> brbe right bach with xp
<suomy> be right back
<ActionParsnip> suomy: xp is supported in  ##windows
<DJones> suomy: You need to ask in either the Backtrack or Windows channels, or possibly ##hardware if its just your router, if you just want to hide your ip on freenode irc, you can ask in #freenode
<suomy> be right back with ubuntu
<suomy> not is probelm
<suomy> from the system operating
<suomy> it is a problòem from my router
<llutz> suomy: you won't get any support here, neither for XP nor bt nor for your router
<suomy> i don t want to hide my ip
<ActionParsnip> suomy: then ask in ##networking if it's your router
<Ashael> hi
<ActionParsnip> suomy: why would your router be supported here, if here is an ubuntu support channel and nothing else?
<suomy> for example if you want now ping me my ip don t reponse to you
<suomy> how can i fix this
<suomy> ?
<ilyail3> This is the complete command I try to run: http://pastebin.com/PEqhfW7z, anyone have a clue how I can abort the upgrade
<llutz> !it | suomy ask there if yor don't understand english
<ubottu> suomy ask there if yor don't understand english: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Ashael> ubuntu software center is stuck in the middle of an installation. trying to cancel it doesn't work. what can i do?
<qdb> hello. i runned git clone git://... source . process stopeed, somehow, maybe netbook has gone to sleep, i have pressed ctrl +c . then  how to resume it - in #git they say it is not possible. also i started it from beginning. how to prevent ubuntu from sleeping?
<suomy>  /join #ubuntu-it
<ActionParsnip> suomy: without the leading space :)
<Abhijit> suomy, without the space before /
<Abhijit> :-)
<Mandalord> why do you guide him to Italian channel?
<suomy> :))ok
<suomy> thanks
<llutz> Mandalord: <suomy> hello somebody can help me ? I have bactrack I m from italy ...
<qdb> it s easy ...
<Mandalord> llutz: ah, just think I need my eyes checking...
<suomy> llutz can you speek very good italian language what you want from me
<suomy> ?
<Ashael> ubuntu software center is stuck in the middle of an installation. trying to cancel it doesn't work. what can i do? is there a way to close it so i can try to remove the packages and reinstall?
<IdleOne> llutz, a better place would have been an italian backtrack channel
<Abhijit> Ashael, not sure about the remove and reinstall pacakge part but to force software center to close go to terminal and do killall software-center
<llutz> non sarà possibile ottenere alcun supporto qui, né per XP, né BT né per il vostro router.
<ActionParsnip> Ashael: you can ill the app then run the aptfix commands
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | Ashael
<ubottu> Ashael: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<NeedSomeHelp> I have just installed php, apache and mysql with synaptic. Apache works, but browser just downloads the php files. Do I need to manually configure lots of config files also ?
<Mandalord> Ashael: Ctrl+Alt+F1, type "top"
<SkippersBoss> tyler_d:  sorry did you fins it ?
<llutz> IdleOne: maybe
<nacii4> pisac do mnie plissss
<kosko> does useradd has interactive mode(asks for password and name etc.) ? am i understand right that on some distros this interactive mode is on by default , is so how this mode is called, and how do i switch on this mode on the system that doesnt have it by default?
<IdleOne> !pl | nacii4
<ubottu> nacii4: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<kosko> on one of my vps's i have non interactive mode on
<kosko> on another i have this interactive mode
<kosko> all vps's are ubuntus
<ActionParsnip> kosko: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/ncurses-adduser-or-graphic-useradd-in-linux-486034/   possibly
<llutz> kosko: interactive useradd = adduser?
<kosko> llutz: one of them is interactive?
<llutz> kosko: adduser is
<ActionParsnip> hmm, adduser is just a perl script
<kosko> llutz: thanks
<kosko> llutz: this is it
<llutz> adduser is just a perl script t make useradd interactive .) ActionParsnip
<kosko> ActionParsnip: thanksk
<ffv> I know that Chrome has its integrated flash player but i can't find and enable in the plugins page
<ActionParsnip> ffv: its enabled by default, if you install flash plugin as normal then it will be used
<ffv> ActionParsnip: no, I 've installed it from software centre but it didn't work
<ActionParsnip> ffv: can you pastebin the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<ffv> ActionParsnip: okay please wait
<ffv> ActionParsnip: No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 12.04 LTS Release:	12.04 Codename:	precise Linux ubuntu 3.2.0-23-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Tue Apr 10 20:39:51 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux ii  flashplugin-installer                  11.2.202.233ubuntu2                     Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<ActionParsnip> ffv: can you use a pastebin, as I asked. something like http://pastie.org
<skunkworks> We just switched over to 12.04 running samba.  I am having an odd issue with some older software that uses 8.3 file format.  Instead of it doing something sane myfile~1.dwg - it does 17uz8q~h.dwg.  I have done some research on mangled names - but am coming up nil.  Thanks
<ilyail3> how do I add ssl cert to trusted certs of wget?
<ActionParsnip> skunkworks: i'd ask i #samba too
<ffv> ActionParsnip: http://pastie.org/4132360
<skunkworks> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<ActionParsnip> ffv: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer
<escapeplebville> i have just installed ubuntu 12.04, are there any system admin gui tools for viewing processor usage etc. like windows permon ?
<ActionParsnip> ffv: then enable the partner repo and install the adobe-flashplugin package, you will get 64bit flash for your 64bit OS
<JAZANTHEPUSS> having a problem reading a hfsplus dvd in 12.04 64bit
<ActionParsnip> !hfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<warloch> anyone open to a question or two?
<Abhijit> !ask | warloch
<ubottu> warloch: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<JAZANTHEPUSS> got it mounted, cannot cd into it  it says permission denied.. tried to chmod it 777 and then ls-l has all files looking like this http://pastebin.com/m0c0h5TL
<ActionParsnip> JAZANTHEPUSS: set the ACL when you mount it
<JAZANTHEPUSS> what does that mean?
<ActionParsnip> JAZANTHEPUSS: who can access it and so forth
<ActionParsnip> acl == access control list
<ffv> ActionParsnip: I have finished your first step. but what do you mean "<ActionParsnip> ffv: then enable the partner repo and install the adobe-flashplugin package, you will get 64bit flash for your 64bit OS" can you paste the command?
<JAZANTHEPUSS> well i did this to mount it mount -t hfsplus /dev/scd0 /media/mountpoint
<JAZANTHEPUSS> sr0 not scd0
<escapeplebville> are there guyi tools like perfmon and task manager equivalents in ubuntu, is if so where can i browse them to see what is available
<JAZANTHEPUSS> system monitor
<JAZANTHEPUSS> is included
<ActionParsnip> ffv: you can use software centre or manually edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<warloch> ok. I was going to switch to xp x64 to access more RAM on my puter. Will the x64 bit ubuntu allow my puter to access higher amounts of RAM also/ And, how much RAM will the linux os use to run? is it going to suck RAM like vista or windows 7?
<ActionParsnip> JAZANTHEPUSS: add:  -o user,uid=1000,ro
<ffv> ActionParsnip: which repository?
<Abhijit> warloch, whats a puter?
<ActionParsnip> ffv: the partner one..
<warloch> com-puter
<OerHeks> warloch, how much ram depends on the services you want. and the things you do, but usually less than you used to use.
<ActionParsnip> warloch: you can access up to 64Gb in 32bit in Ubuntu as it uses the PAE kernel by default
<ActionParsnip> warloch: 64bit can effectively access up to 4Eb of RAM
<warloch> so, I can run the x32 ubuntu and access up to 64gigs of ram?
<ActionParsnip> warloch: yes with the PAE kernel, its the 32bit kernel with a cheap hack to access more RAM
<ffv> ActionParsnip: can you be more precise because  I'm a new user~~ Like pasting the url? PLEASE
<JAZANTHEPUSS> ActionParsnip I added those lines
<ActionParsnip> ffv: use software centre and edit your sources, there will be a pretty GUI
<JAZANTHEPUSS> and it mounted but with same problem
<ActionParsnip> JAZANTHEPUSS: if you run:   mount   do you see the options applied ok?
<JAZANTHEPUSS> http://pastebin.com/R8rnArnN
<JAZANTHEPUSS> thats everything i did
<Ashael> hey guys, thanks for the help
<Planetic> can I access the usb port like serial port?
<Ashael> killall worked
<warloch> ok one more. is there any advantage to the x64 ubuntu over the x32?
<warloch> for a regular user I mean..
<Planetic> warloch: you can use more memory on x64 systems
<Planetic> can I access the usb port like the rs232 port?
<JAZANTHEPUSS> i use pyusb
<JAZANTHEPUSS> sorry
<JAZANTHEPUSS> pyserial
<JAZANTHEPUSS> and then ftdi drivers
<FloodBot1> JAZANTHEPUSS: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JAZANTHEPUSS> sorry
<Jarrydx26> Can i connect my mobil phone to ubuntu and use as modem ? why is it so hard , Than in windows ?
<warloch> right, thats the issue. I only have 2 dimm slots on my motherboard and want to put bigger dimms in, but my 32bit xp wont see all the ram if I do.So I am lookin for an alternative that will give me the most ram I can access
<ActionParsnip> JAZANTHEPUSS: how about:  sudo ls -l /media/mountpoint/     please pastebin that
<ActionParsnip> Jarrydx26: sure, what phone?
<senotem> warloch: if you get used to xp then try win seven
<ActionParsnip> Jarrydx26: and what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<ActionParsnip> warloch: larger RAM space, video and audio conversions benefit a lot
<Jarrydx26> Action - i havent tried yet on ubuntu , i got a nokia C3 i wana connect to ubuntu pc
<JAZANTHEPUSS> ActionParsnip: here is the pastebin and at bottom me trying again to cd into it
<JAZANTHEPUSS> http://pastebin.com/tWBm1acp
<SkippersBoss> Jarrydx26: hard ??
<warloch> ok guys thanks alot. have a good day all
<ActionParsnip> JAZANTHEPUSS: hmm, ok run:  cat /etc/passwd | grep 501     what is output?
<JAZANTHEPUSS> ActionParsnip:nothing was the output
<ffv> ActionParsnip: So... I need to type in a url(something like?) to add a repo, then which?
<ActionParsnip> JAZANTHEPUSS: ok then the mounts are owned by an old username who has since been deleted
<Jarrydx26> SkippersBoss : i mean it looks easier to do it on windows , ubuntu got more codes and stuff to enter
<ActionParsnip> ffv: no, the repo is already in your OS, just not enabled
<JAZANTHEPUSS> ActionParsnip:impossibe I only installed ubuntu today
<SkippersBoss> Jarrydx26: to tether or to access
<ActionParsnip> ffv: if you run:  lsb_release -sc     what is output?
<senotem> JAZANTHEPUSS: maybe will help to unmount, then chmod 777 mountpoint, then mount again
<JAZANTHEPUSS> will try now thanks
<ffv> ActionParsnip: precise
<Jarrydx26> To tether
<ffv> ActionParsnip: I mean the output is precise
<Devilz> hello everyone i wanted to ask that is it possible to configure a transparent proxy in squid with password authentication??...
<ActionParsnip> ffv: run:  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list       find this line: #deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu precise partner    and remove the hash character, as well as on the line below, save the new file, close gedit and run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<ActionParsnip> Devilz: should be, yes
<JAZANTHEPUSS> senotem: did all that, nothings changed
<JAZANTHEPUSS> all still this 501 dude
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i make keyboard remaps permanent?
<BassBug> I have a 64 bit machine and can't get my scanner to work using 12.04 - it does work using 11.10 . Has anyone solved this problem?
<SkippersBoss> Jarrydx26: hmm: let me think. what about following the wizzard in the nm-applet
<ActionParsnip> BassBug: what scanner?
<geirha> linux_is_my_hero: Via xmodmap? Put them in ~/.Xmodmap
<BassBug> Cannon lide 100
<ActionParsnip> BassBug: why did you not add that to the initial question?
<linux_is_my_hero> im new to this.  can you elaborate?
<Roj> how i can download multi media codec for install ofline?
<linux_is_my_hero> like put the codes i used into a file called .xmodmap using gedit?
<Jarrydx26> SkippersBoss: thanks bro , i will try the dirty way , since i got programming experience ,im sure i wont break my lappi .lol
<SkippersBoss> Jarrydx26: nm-applet :> edit connection =>mobile broadband and take it from there
<Planetic> JAZANTHEPUSS: thank you
<SkippersBoss> Jarrydx26: don't try te re invent the wheel
<SkippersBoss> :-)
<kodo_> has anyone installed the last version of java jdk? I need it for programming android apps on eclipse
<JAZANTHEPUSS> Planetic: I am confused why am I being thanked? my problem isn't solved lol
<senotem> Roj: download it with synaptic, then look in /var/cache/apt/archives
<ActionParsnip> BassBug: why didn'y you addthe make and model in the initial question rather than being ambiguous and saying 'scanner'?
<linux_is_my_hero> geirha: can you elaborate?  i'm kinda new to this
<senotem> Roj: after that usual apt-get install *.deb
<BassBug> Because it is possibly a 64 bit vs a 32 bit issue , as sane has a backend for my scanner for some time.
<ffv> ActionParsnip: My file do not have any hash characters?
<ActionParsnip> ffv: it will have, the default sources.list file is full of comments
<ActionParsnip> ffv: or you can simply just add the line I gave
<yandex3819> kodo_: Just a warning: I found the Android emulator very slow under Linux, and switched to dual-booting Windows to use it
<ActionParsnip> BassBug: if you run: sudo apt-get install libsane sane-utils    are they both up to date?
<kodo_> yandex3819 thanks a lot for your advice
<Roj> i access internet with windos7 and need to download all package
<JAZANTHEPUSS> ActionParsnip: looks like someone else is having this problem too http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=971390
<kodo_> gonna follow your advice
<ActionParsnip> BassBug: run:  gksudo gedit /lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules    and add this text: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1054300/     reboot to test
<yandex3819> kodo_: If you have an Android phone it's ok, because you can just test on that. The emulator is purely for testing against old versions of the Android OS
<Lunar_LanderU> hello I got a lubuntu question that might be stupid: Where is the Software Center?
<BassBug> Thanks I'll check that out.
<kodo_> yep i've got an android smartphone
<Lunar_LanderU> or do I need to install stuff via apt-get?
<ActionParsnip> basepi: just found that online: http://www.codeunit.co.za/2010/12/19/ubuntu-and-the-canon-lide-100-scanner-fix/
<kodo_> the point now is how to install jdk on ubuntu 12.04
<Papa_Smurf> Hi fellas
<ActionParsnip> kodo_: for web browsing?
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i make keyboard remaps permanent?
<quixotedon> Lunar_LanderU: try this, from terminal type "software-center"
<geirha> linux_is_my_hero: How are you making the remaps now?
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut |linux_is_my_hero
<ubottu> linux_is_my_hero: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<kodo_> basically....yes
<ActionParsnip> kodo_: is 1.7 java ok for you?
<Papa_Smurf> I want to change my screen resolution to another that does not appear doing xrand but it is supported, how am i do it? THANKS!!
<linux_is_my_hero> geirha: using xmodmap
<ActionParsnip> kodo_: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<kodo_> think it could be good for mu purpose
<Lunar_LanderU> quixotedon: thanks!
<Lunar_LanderU> see you!
<kodo_> precise
<ActionParsnip> kodo_: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer
<quixotedon> Lunar_LanderU: works fine?
<ActionParsnip> kodo_: easy peasy
<geirha> linux_is_my_hero: xmodmap -pke > ~/.Xmodmap  # then edit ~/.Xmodmap
<Papa_Smurf> I want to change my screen resolution to another that does not appear doing xrand but it is supported, how can i do that? THANKS!!
<ActionParsnip> geirha: nice!
<SkippersBoss> Roj: what is it you want to do ??
<kodo_> i think it's not a good thing
<ActionParsnip> kodo_: why not
<kodo_> cose the total gpg examinated 1
<kodo_> not midified 1
<Roj> i need to download multi media codec and quickly for install offline in other system with ubuntu 12.4 with out access to internet
<OerHeks> !offline | Roj
<escapeplebville> how do make chrome launchable from the ubuntu launch bar
<ubottu> Roj: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<escapeplebville> can you only launch chrome from the command line
<escapeplebville> ?
<ActionParsnip> Roj: download and install them on an online system then copy the debs from /var/cache/apt/archives
<kodo_> ActionParsnip
<kodo_> i've followed your instructions but i didn't installed anything!
<ActionParsnip> escapeplebville: press ALT+F2 and run it there, once it's running you can right click it in the unity launcher andlock it
<linux_is_my_hero> geirha: then what?
<Papa_Smurf> how can i see all the screens resolution that my card support? (no xrandr please)
<ActionParsnip> kodo_: ycan you pastebin what is in the terminal please
<ki4ro> escapeplebville: Start Chrome.  When it shows up in the launch bar right click on the icon and tell it to stay in the launch bar
<geirha> linux_is_my_hero: ~/.Xmodmap is read when you log in
<geirha> (if it exists)
<chandru_in> Is there a terminal for gnome which does autocompletion from the contents of the terminal?
<escapeplebville> CHEERS !!!
<linux_is_my_hero> geirha: don't i have to add a code to it, or did it just copy the active ones it was using into a permanent file?
<kodo_> i have to translate it in english
<kodo_> hold on
<ActionParsnip> !find libtelepathy-farsight
<ubottu> Package/file libtelepathy-farsight does not exist in precise
<kodo_> oracle-java7-installer  is set for manual installation
<ffv> ActionParsnip: I add your line but I got errors
<ActionParsnip> kodo_: ok then run:  sudo apt-get -f install
<ActionParsnip> ffv: can you pastebin the text please
<kodo_> done and now?
<ActionParsnip> kodo_: What is output please?
<kodo_> 0 updated  0 installed  0 removed 0 eliminated
<ActionParsnip> kodo_: ok and run: sudo apt-get --reinstall install oracle-java7-installer
<ffv> ActionParsnip: May I have your e-mail for further contact?
<Sidewinder1> Heh,.
<ActionParsnip> ffv: I'm here most days
<samuel> Hello. Can someone help me?
<kodo_> pdate-binfmts: warning: current package is oracle-java7, but binary format already installed by openjdk-6
<kodo_> Oracle JDK 7 installed
<kodo_> Oracle JRE 7 browser plugin installed
<samuel> I can't watch videos with Firefox.
<SkippersBoss> what kind of videos ??
<samuel> Youtube, etc
<SkippersBoss> Flash ??
<samuel> yes
<twoEnemy98> I think ffv: has a crush on ActionParsnip
<kodo_> it seems it's been installed
<SkippersBoss> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ActionParsnip> kodo_: sounds good, ok kill all browsers then rerun and go to http://www.java.com/en/download/testjava.jsp
<Mandalord|away> samuel: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<ffv> ActionParsnip: what text?
<ActionParsnip> ffv: how do you mean?
<kodo_> yay
<mac__> hello Sir
<ActionParsnip> ffv: oh, pastebin the output of the command I gav
<kodo_> the test is ok
<ActionParsnip> *gave
<ActionParsnip> kodo_: 1.7 java?
<mac__> any one  help me ?
<ActionParsnip> mac__: ask a question and see
<DJones> !anyone | mac__
<ubottu> mac__: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<L3top> !info adobe-flashplugin
<ubottu> Package adobe-flashplugin does not exist in precise
<ffv> ActionParsnip: you asked me to post the text
<ActionParsnip> ffv: yes, of the command I gave
<L3top> Mandalord|away samuel: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<samuel> Thanks a lot.
<linux_is_my_hero> geirha: I'm not sure what just happened but after i rebooted to test it, the keyboard maps work before ubuntu is loaded (scroll lock controls the led backlighting), but it froze on loading ubuntu.  then i turn it off and back on, and when it gets to the "i didn't boot properly" menu for grub, it doesn't respond to keyboard inputs :-(
<kodo_> java SE 7 Update 05
<ActionParsnip> kodo_: sweet you are done, it will automagically update too when the PPA is updated
<OerHeks> ffv why do you want it the hard way, as a beginner? just open software centre, edit ( on top panel) and select software sources, in the new menu you can add partner repo
<linux_is_my_hero> all hail mandalord, lol
<JAZANTHEPUSS> added a new admin on computer but they are not showing up on the login screen
<JAZANTHEPUSS> just me still
<OerHeks> JAZANTHEPUSS, type the new name manually, first login
<kodo_> so i won't manage it anymore...
<kodo_> ok
<geirha> linux_is_my_hero: hm. keyboard not working in grub is unrelated to xmodmap, but that it works in lightdm was surprising. Perhaps lighhtdm is reading your .Xmodmap too.
<kodo_> now i can install eclipse
<kodo_> Thank YOU
<Qualia> ugh
<ActionParsnip> !info eclipse | kodo_
<ubottu> kodo_: eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.7.2-1 (precise), package size 16 kB, installed size 121 kB
<inashdeen> hi, if i like to create a new keyboard layout for ubuntu, where can we register it?
<linux_is_my_hero> i don't know what that means.  how do i fix it? (I'm not a computer guy i just switched to linux bc i had it up to here with security vulnerabilities in "other" mainstream OS's :-D )
<ActionParsnip> kodo_: its in the universe repo
<inashdeen> i mean, for a new language
<kodo_> the last version?
<ActionParsnip> kodo_: the version 3.7.2
<JAZANTHEPUSS> OerHeks: that didn't work
<JAZANTHEPUSS> no where to type name, just has my name and guest session.. i am on 12.04
<drPoo> can somebody point me towards a RAID tutorial that makes use of "PARTED" and GPT partitions please?
<linux_is_my_hero> geirha: i don't know what that means.  how do i fix it? (I'm not a computer guy i just switched to linux bc i had it up to here with security vulnerabilities in "other" mainstream OS's :-D )
<kodo_> thans ActionParsnip
<OerHeks> JAZANTHEPUSS, odd, works here fine.
<kodo_> you saved precious hours of my time
<JAZANTHEPUSS> where do you type? like my name is just a label not a text box
<linux_is_my_hero> !info | lightdm linux_is_my_hero
<ubottu> 'lightdm' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<samuel> I have installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras but the videos don't run.
<JAZANTHEPUSS> OerHeks: How would you add a user who you could then log in with?
<linux_is_my_hero> geirha: what is lightdm?
<ki4ro> drPoo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<samuel> the screen goes blank.
<geirha> linux_is_my_hero: the login screen
<drPoo> ki4ro, Ive seen that article. But my OS is already installed and I would like to use parted
<linux_is_my_hero> geirha: i mean it only works during the bios and post test, once it goes to load ubuntu it doesn't work
<drPoo> ki4ro, in particular I do not know how to mark a disk for use in raid with PARTED ala fdisk
<ki4ro> drPoo: Sorry, that is all I know
<OerHeks> JAZANTHEPUSS, added users should be visible ?all i know is that i entered my account name first time loging in.
<linux_is_my_hero> geirha: also after I rebooted to test the xmodmap file it froze so now it goes to the grub menu to let me pick which kernel to load, and because its not responding to the keyboard, my comptuer is useless
<Mandalord> samuel: videos on web such as youtube?
<samuel> yes
<Mandalord> samuel: first, make sure you have flashplugin and enable plugins in youtube
<Mandalord> srr in firefox
<geirha> linux_is_my_hero: You might need to change something in the BIOS to make the keyboard work during boot.
<linux_is_my_hero> wow.  this sucks.  i think ill just reinstall and not have a light-up keyboard.
<samuel> Yes, I have flash plugin for Mozila.
<samuel> *Mozilla
<Mandalord> samuel: did you enable it? its name is Shockwave flash or so
<morsnowski> |paste
<morsnowski> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<samuel> yes shockwave flash 11.2 r202
<inashdeen> hi i want to make a jawi keyboard layout (traditional Malay ms) . It is based on arabic with some extra characters. I look into /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/ara , but i don't really understand how to edit it. i dont see a single arabic character. any help?
<Mandalord> well, the last thing is:  youtube is having a trial of Html5 now and still have some errors and drawbacks. You shoul leave the trail
<morsnowski> ActionParsnip, you there?
<Mandalord> samuel: here you go http://www.youtube.com/html5
<gr33n7007h> How can i change the little ubuntu icon near application menu to one of my own?
<drPoo> can anybody point me to a tutorial explaining how to use parted and mdadm for creating a >3TB raid0?
<samuel> And what I have to do?
<list> ciao
<Mandalord> samuel: look at the web page and click at the link "Leave the html5 trail", its located at the end of the page
<samuel> ok I did it
<list> !list
<ubottu> list: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Mandalord> samuel: and now try some videos and tell us the result:D
<ffv> ActionParsnip: Not successful
<samuel> I can't watch the videos. Do you recommend me try with Google Chrome?
<youngin> Anybody know why my WD My Book 250GB external harddrive just got so extremely slow? http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f16/wd-my-book-250gb-extremely-slow-651747.html
<Mandalord> samuel: now i cant think of any possible way anymore, just try something if you feel it will work!
<list> ciao
<list> !list
<wp-developer> defrag it youngin
<ffv> ActionParsnip: nonono! I succeed! Thank you.
<vicky_> hi everyone ... i just installed latest ubuntu base system and wanted to know how to install gnome 2.3 on it...can anyone help me
<OerHeks> youngin, seems like a general problem, better ask in ##hardware, this is ubuntu support.
<gr33n7007h> How can i change the little ubuntu icon near application menu to one of my own?
<wp-developer> http://www.filiwiese.com/installing-gnome-on-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/ vicky
<ActionParsnip> morsnowski: sup
<morsnowski> rememeber we talked about 12.04 comes out of the box? here is a screen shot of a 12.04/32 that was installed simply following the installer http://imagebin.org/217456
<L3top> vicky_: You cannot to my knowledge. Gnome2 is done.
<L3top> !nounity | vicky_
<ubottu> vicky_: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<list> ciao
<list> !list
<ubottu> list: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Orpheon> L3top, I thought there were some efforts to keep it alive
<list> !list
<DJones> list: That info hasn't changed since you asked 10 and 3 minutes ago
<genii-around> !it | list
<ubottu> list: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Orpheon> not sure how it's called
<wales> hello
<DJones> !botabuse > list
<Orpheon> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Orpheon> ok
<vicky_> thanks all
<genii-around> DJones: It's an italian idiosyncracy for !list, thay have some local system there which uses it
<genii-around> *they
<youngin> OerHeks: cool thanks man
<DJones> genii-around: I know why they do it, but not 4-5 times in 10 minutes
<morsnowski> DJones, practice makes perfect
<genii-around> Heh
<DJones> morsnowski: :)
<morsnowski> binbash.de
<morsnowski> hmm wriong window
<BobMarley>  /msg NickServ identify alibaba
<morsnowski> fail
<come> hello does some one use unity?
<iceroot> !aynone |  come
<come> and has installed my unity?
<iceroot> come: what is the real question?
<come> ah maybe this is more off topic,,
<come> but i have a other question
<ICWiener> Can someone help me install Debian on my computer? The ppl at #Debian on the Debian servers are assbags
<physically_fit> i shot the sheriff
<iceroot> ICWiener: #debian
<ICWiener> I've been there
<iceroot> ICWiener: this is not the support channel for debian
<ICWiener> They accused me of trolling and refused to help me
<come> how can i make the clook shows the weedday/date/hours/min/sec (12.04. gnome classic)
<iceroot> ICWiener: this is not the support channel for debian
<ICWiener> I just need to know how to get help
<MonkeyDust> ICWiener  last time they were friendly, you sure you were not the problem?
<ICWiener> I'm sure
<ICWiener> I told them my problem and they said I was trolling and being a n00b
<iceroot> ICWiener: please stop it
<iceroot> ICWiener: we told you that we dont support debian here and that it is offtopic here, thank youz
<ICWiener> I still need help, just point me in the right direction, will you? A gas station sells gas, but if I ask for directions there, they'll probably help me out.
<oCean> ICWiener: last warning, stop asking about Debian
<iceroot> ICWiener: #debian
<Orpheon> ICWiener, the right direction really probably is #debian, or their forums
<DJones> ICWiener: We do not support debian, please ask in the #debian channel, or maybe in the ##linux channel
<Mandalord> iCWiener: nice answer:D http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/installmanual
<Twinlator> How to backup the whole Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Twinlator: depends how much data you have
<iceroot> !backup | Twinlator
<ubottu> Twinlator: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ActionParsnip> Twinlator: oh, thought you said how long :(
<Twinlator> about 16GB
<Orpheon> I'm having trouble compiling the Crystal Space 3d engine. The tutorials and readmes and stuff say that one should first execute "./configure" and then "make". Here's the log of the configure; http://paste.ubuntu.com/1054397/ and as for the log of make, I would upload it if I managed to open it (gedit crashes because it's 1.8 mB large)
<ActionParsnip> Twinlator: the links ubottu gave are pretty decent :)
<ActionParsnip> Twinlator: 16Gb will be a fast backup :)
<Twinlator> ActionParsnip: Yes, I'm reading it.
<L3top> Twinlator: I am very fond of clonezilla
<Twinlator> L3top: I have learn about Clonezilla, but i think it is a little difficult.
<L3top> Twinlator: It is very simple... but it can seem confusing because of the number of options you have available with regards to whole disk/partition backup to whatever location you want. What are you trying to back up to?
<Twinlator> L3top: I have installed the whole Ubuntu in the /dev/sda6, i want to backup it.
<L3top> WHAT do you want to back it up TO Twinlator?
<MonkeyDust> Twinlator  where do you want to put and keep your backup?
<Twinlator> back it to /dev/sda1 in the same hard drive.
<come> usually i can click on the time in the panel, and can choose the settings, but since i'v used (gnome classic) it dosent work like this. the clock should show me the day of the week, date, hours,min. and seconds. how can i manage this?
<L3top> Ok so you will load clonezilla, you will do a partition clone, you will select the destination partition/folder to drop the image in, select the partition to be cloned, and it will do what it does. Just pay attention to the verbiage and use the default options.
<L3top> Twinlator: ^
<Twinlator> L3top: ?
<L3top> I meant for you to read the line above.
<L3top> Twinlator: I am terrible about directing comments, so I added your name after I wrote the line.
<Seven_Six_Two> I have moved my /var/lib/mysql to /home/myuser/devfolder where devfolder is private share with ubuntu one. I've updated apparmor profile, and symlinked from old location to new. Database starts fine, but ubuntu one won't share, due to folder permissions. Is there a "best" set of permissions that will allow ubuntu one to share, while still allowing mysql to start?
<zeroasterisk> i have used ubuntu server for years (debian before) and am trying desktop now on a machine which ran fine with 11.10 desktop64.  I have just installed 12.04 desktop64 (twice) and though the GUI installer completes the install and the GUI loads on boot to display a login prompt…. as soon as I login the screen either goes black or gets a crazy pattern on it.  further more, when I do CTRL+ALT+F2 i'm getting "out of range" messages o
<zeroasterisk> (I assume it's a video card driver issue or something, but I'm not sure where to start with that, since I can't get logged in nor drop out to a shell)
<L3top> What is the GPU zeroasterisk? lspci -nn | grep 'VGA'
<L3top> ahh...
<L3top> zeroasterisk: can you ssh?
<tim5733> hi. Can I set freenx to share the desktop rather than have a new session ?
<zeroasterisk> L3top: i have tried to SSH and it's getting connection refused
<zeroasterisk> I assumed sshd wasn't started on a default install, or a firewall setting or something
<zeroasterisk> i have a photo of my screen i can share if you want entertainment… it's exciting [/sarcasm]
<wylde> !nomodeset | zeroasterisk: maybe this will help you get logged in to install drivers
<ubottu> zeroasterisk: maybe this will help you get logged in to install drivers: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Orpheon> I'm having trouble compiling the Crystal Space 3d engine. The tutorials and readmes and stuff say that one should first execute "./configure" and then "make", followed by executing a demo program. Here's the log of the configure; http://paste.ubuntu.com/1054397/ and as for the log of make, here is what fitted in the console log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1054435/ Any ideas?
<zeroasterisk> excellent — thanks guys, I will read this and attempt implementation… I'll come back when done
<L3top> I was not sure about nomodeset... I was going to suggest a quick hack. Will save it in case that fails zeroasterisk.
<Orpheon> (using this package: http://www.crystalspace3d.org/downloads/release/crystalspace-src-1.4.1.tar.bz2 )
<zeroasterisk> wylde, ubottu, L3top: one point of clarification on "nomodeset" before i go off… should I re-install the OS with this flag set?  since I can't get to a shell, i can't setup in the current environment… further, i'll restate that the install process and boot up and all the way to login prompt all work fine… pretty display and all… but post login it craps out.  still think "nomodeset" is the way to go?
<JLuc> so i am now at it
<JLuc> installing
<JLuc> there was 110Gb free partition
<L3top> zeroasterisk: you should be able to get to a grub menu which will give you the ability to add the parameter with an edit (I believe tab key) if you hit shift like a crazy man during boot.
<morsnowski> zeroasterisk, no press esc when booting to get into the grub menu
<morsnowski> too late as usual
<JLuc> the "other wat" option proposes to create / change partitions si i created a swap space and a ext4 partition for system
<JLuc> but now there is no way to create a NTFS partition with left sapec
<JLuc> space
<OerHeks> JLuc, you can do that after installation
<theGrg> How do I go about resizing my ext4 / partition?
<JLuc> NTFS option has disappeared since i created the ext4 partition
<JLuc> i have 50Go free space that i could use for that partition
<JLuc> so its not a matter of size
<L3top> theGrg, gparted
<ActionParsnip> theGrg: run a full backup, then boot to liveCD and you can do it there
<JLuc> i want /home on that NTFS partition
<ActionParsnip> JLuc: it causes issues
<kodo_> has anyone installed eclipse for java developers and android sdk on ubuntu 12.04?
<L3top> theGrg: listen to ActionParsnip.
<JLuc> ???
<theGrg> ActionParsnip I just resize it with gparted?
<theGrg> No extra steps?
<JLuc> i want to share docs with w7
<ActionParsnip> JLuc: you can have your user data like pictures and junk on NTFS, just not things like config folders for apps and such
<ActionParsnip> JLuc: see above
<JLuc> yes i agree
<ActionParsnip> theGrg: yes resize away, the partition must be unmounted
<JLuc> so the solution is to not use  /home for my docs ?
<theGrg> Alright thanks.
<JLuc> but use a dedicated /mydocs  in a dedicated partition...
<JLuc> :-/
<Mr> ActionParsnip: the advice withe the time managment comand dosent work how i accpect
<OerHeks> JLuc, you don't need NTFS to share docs, you could use samba
<JLuc> using samba just to share docs on the same computer seems a bit overtoomuch for me...
<zeroasterisk> wylde, ubottu, L3top: well, i hit shift on boot and got into grub… and it immediatly started saying "out of range" again on my monitor.  POST/BIOS and my RAID all displayed normally, just fine until GRUB would display, then "out of range".  I thought this was so strange I just switched out my monitor for a spare and I'm still getting it.
<JLuc> i'm no expert
<SkippersBoss> JLUC: You do NOT want your home partition to be NFTS
<ActionParsnip> JLuc: you don't use samba to share docs between OS es on the same physical system
<OerHeks> JLuc, then add a NTFS partition after installation
<JLuc> okok i was told it too  SkippersBoss , because of programm configs
<MonkeyDust> JLuc  /home also contains technical config files of your programs, not just personal docs
<JLuc> yes
<JLuc> ok
<ActionParsnip> JLuc: keep an NTFS partition and download all your images and junk to that, keep your actual home folder as Ext4 or you will get issues
<SkippersBoss> Jluc, we didn't mean to "shoot you down" sorry
<JLuc> okok
<SkippersBoss> :-)
<JLuc> no problem SkippersBoss
<raving> Hello everybody. I am using Fluxbox and I noticed gnome-power-applet has been changed to indicator-power. Does anybody have any idea how to get Gnome3's indicators to work with other WMs?
<JLuc> you're all very helpfull
<arey_> Hi, When I try to install libpulse-dev, I get these errors:http://pastebin.com/8HavF97q
<Orpheon> I'm having trouble compiling the Crystal Space 3d engine. The tutorials and readmes and stuff say that one should first execute "./configure" and then "make", followed by executing a demo program. Here's the log of the configure; http://paste.ubuntu.com/1054397/ and as for the log of make, here is what fitted in the console log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1054435/ Any ideas?
<JLuc> but its a bit much at once for me
<raving> Orpheon, I'll take a look really quick
<wylde> zeroasterisk: hrmm..that's a new one on me. First time I've heard of the out-of-range at grub.
<MonkeyDust> arey_  what ubuntu version?
<arey_> MonkeyDust: 12.04
<L3top> zeroasterisk: that is... very odd. very very odd. What I would do at this point is boot a live disk, chroot into the install, cp /etc/X11/default-display-manager /etc/X11/ddm; echo "/bin/false" > /etc/X11/default-display-manager          and see if I could boot to terminal to try and figure this stuff out.
<JLuc> 10 go for swap is probably too much isnt ?
<raving> Orpheon, my guess is because you have -Wall on and have warnings
<MonkeyDust> arey_  it says 'broken packages.... type *sudo apt-get -f* to fix them (without the stars)
<Scrooge> Does anyone know is there any upper limit on the number of OS one can have on his system, considering he has no limit on the disk space?
<morsnowski> zeroasterisk, L3top there is a cse documented for 11.04 server that sounds similar
<morsnowski> http://askubuntu.com/questions/52910/signal-out-of-range-when-starting-grub-after-server-installation
<theGrg> Can I move my existing /boot to another partition?
<raving> Err, actually, Wall doesn't stop on errors
<arey_> MonkeyDust: I tried that, it says; 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 41 not upgraded.
<raving> theGrg, sure. Are you talking about on the same drive or on a different one?
<theGrg> same drive
<theGrg> What should I do, just mv it then edit fstab?
<raving> theGrg, well there's probably one more step
<Scrooge> be right back after some time, will continue with the querry then
<wylde> zeroasterisk, L3top: http://askubuntu.com/questions/52910/signal-out-of-range-when-starting-grub-after-server-installation perhaps?
<raving> theGrg, once you move everything, you need to reinstall grub so it knows where to look for /boot
<sirriffzalot> I've now shrunk my /dev/sda1 (windows) partition, and now there are three partitions, the middle one being empty.. Is there a way to merge the empty one with the ubuntustudio one?:P
<raving> theGrg, you can do this with the grub command
<zeroasterisk> wylde, ubottu, L3top: i've also just downloaded the 12.04 desktop32 version… I'll try that one and see if my results differ… I'll then try the "during install" debugging too…  thanks for suggestions… and thanks for that link wylde, looking through it too
<theGrg> raving I see, so I reinstall grub.
<raving> theGrg, yeah, but not through apt; I suppose that description is a bit misleading
<sirriffzalot> Anyone?
<ActionParsnip> JLuc: just go slow and think, plan partitions, your actual home needs to go on Ext4 but you can store casual userdata like MP3s and such on NTFS without issue
<theGrg> update-grub>
<raving> theGrg, there's grub-install on 12.04
<theGrg> Oh ok
<wylde> zeroasterisk, L3top: there's this on too that may be helpful. Easier too. Pretty simplistic but you never know. heh.
<wylde> http://askubuntu.com/questions/153040/frequency-out-of-range-please-change-display-mode
<quixotedon> !gparte | sirriffzalot
<MonkeyDust> JLuc  what ActionParsnip describes, I have that
<wylde> one*
<quixotedon> !gparted | sirriffzalot
<ubottu> sirriffzalot: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Kartagis> hello
<raving> Hello Kartagis
<Kartagis> I'm downloading the ubuntu dropbox package, but it's stuck at 99%. what to do?
<Riddy> @Katagis, I suggest just waiting
<Kartagis> Riddy: I've been doing that for the last 5 minutes or so
<jimi_> I do not have an /etc/ldap/slapd.conf file, is it OK to create it?
<sirriffzalot> My windows partition is displayed on the furthest to the left of gparted... I can resize that over the now unallocated space, but not the ubuntu partition
<wylde> anyone know if it's possible to run multiple instances of yakuake. eg one on each of my 3 monitors?
<sirriffzalot> Perhaps I should do this from a live cd
<sirriffzalot> Fingers crossed:)
<Onkeltem> Would you recommend a ebook-reading application which supports integration with dictionaries so that a word translation can be done via click?
<sk8|> Onkeltem, i like the idea of that
<Onkeltem> sk8|: that is how it works on my android phone with fbreader + colordict
<sk8|> what android device?
<sk8|> i may have to look in to that, having the ability to go english/german/spainish in one session would be spectacular
<Onkeltem> sk8|: it doesn't important, any one. I own Motorola Defy, which I hate from my heart
<lapion> anyone here have any experience using grub-efi on older intel macs ?
<sk8|> Onkeltem, do you have an android tablet that you could use your current combination of apps to achieve your goal?
<gmi_> I'm trying to update dnsmasq-base/utils with a fix that was pushed to the precise-proposed repo but I cannot seem to find it; I'm pretty new to Ubuntu, so I followed the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed but with no luck
<Onkeltem> sk8|: unfort. not yet.
<sk8|> gmi_, did you do it manually or via the gui?
<gmi_> manually
<Scrooge> Does anyone know is there any upper limit on the number of OS one can have on his system, considering he has no limit on the disk space?
<gmi_> I ran "apt-get update -t precise-proposed" and then "apt-cache policy dnsmasq-base"
<sk8|> Scrooge, at one time i think the max was like 3 maybe 4
<sk8|> this may have changed but the MBR could only handle a few if i recall correctly
<lapion> Scrooge, depends on how many grub mbr's you want
<lapion> I'd say that ther eis no limit sk8|
<sk8|> last time was years ago
<Scrooge> how do i decide the number of mbrs?
<sk8|> so it very well could have changed
<Scrooge> sk8l, what/who decided that?
<lapion> Scrooge, each hdd has an mbr, you can install on each mbr a grub loader and let them chain load each other
<sk8|> decided what
<samster34> heya, I'm trying to wipe a disk form a live ubuntu...but using dd from /dev/zero and/or dev/urandom is just soooo slooowwwwww. Is there any way to monitor th eprogress of a ATA secure erase? or estimate beforehand how long it will take?
<idlephilosopher> Any pointers to a good tutorial on setting up xmonad in 12.04?
<sk8|> it was just a limitation of the MBR at one time
<Scrooge> the max no of OS should be 3/4
<Scrooge> and now more than that
<sk8|> technology obviously changes
<Scrooge> oh yes, fine
<oldschool> hi does anyone know how to install thumbnail me on ubuntu 12.04 or 10.04 caues when i try to install useing ubuntu 10.04 with gdeb package installer it freezes up and wot install it and with useing ubuntu 12.04 ubuntu software centre it starts to install but never installs it is there any other of installing this program
<Scrooge> lapion, so one hdd has one mbr, is it?
<JLuc> i knew the partitions in w7, and the only way i had to recognise these partitions in ubuntu was their size : neither the position nor the name were the same
<lapion> samster34, just use badblocks -vvwt 0x00 /dev/sd???
<JLuc> its quite frightening
<JLuc> if the partition size had been the same i could not have recognised them
<JLuc> or i could have forgotten
<MonkeyDust> JLuc  correct, linux works with partitions, that is, parts of a HDD
<samster34> lapion: ? I want to wipe the disk,not find bad sectors
<lapion> Scrooge, yes but each partition can have it's own boot sector and if you install grub on the mbr or as a boot partition you can infinitely boot from one partition to another..
<JLuc> for such important consequences as destroying a partition in installing ubuntu, i would expect to be more aware of what is proposed exactly
<lapion> samster34, overwrites the drive with 0x00 and verifies if the write was correct
<zeroasterisk> wylde, ubottu, L3top: using the live CD I was able to set GRUB to console only, and I edited the grub file to do "nomodeset" and now I can get to the prompt on CTRL+ALT+F2…  hooray for progress… the GUI is still crapped out after login, but at least I can get in and do stuff...
<MonkeyDust> JLuc  partitioning is the hardest part, you'll get used to it, like we all did
<zeroasterisk> $ lspci -nn | grep 'VGA'
<zeroasterisk> 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] [10de:03d0] (rev a2)
<samster34> lapion: so, wouldn't that be even slower? I have several disks to wipe, and waiting days to wipe just the smallest one seems kinda lengthy
<Scrooge> thanks lapion, sk8l
<lapion> you can break the process once it has finished writing and is starting the reading part...
<nibbier>  iptables -I OUTPUT -f -d $HOST -j DROP; ping -s30000 $HOST   <-- this should only let the fragments leave my box that start the package, right? (is not working, receiving host sees all fragments, and replies :(
<ActionParsnip> zeroasterisk: use the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<samster34> lapion: still, I'm looking at weeks of wipe time here
<lapion> samster34, you can also use different block sized for dd..
<Kartagis> I am on 12.04, chrome never sits in the running programs list when you do alt+tab
<Kartagis> why is that?
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: are you using Unity or Unity2D?
<sk8|> Scrooge, after a brief look around I continue to see 4 as the number and beyond that there may be some added difficulties
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: I'm not sure, how do I check?
<L3top> zeroasterisk: you could also sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Scrooge> can u explain what might be the difficulties
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: run:  ps -ef | grep compiz | grep -v grep     do you get an output
<Kartagis> unity is on the left tho
<lapion> samster34, as writing 512byte sectors it usually requires 15 reads and 16 writes to overwrite a 4k block hdd
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: I get /bin/sh -c /usr/bin/compiz-decorator along with compiz
<sk8|> there is a limit to the number of primary partitions that can be created
<Scrooge> what difference does it make, if I install an OS on a primary partition or on an extended partition..
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: then its Unity, not 2D. If you use a different ALT+TAB plugin is it there?
<sk8|> you could create extended partition beyond that in side those primary partitions
<ActionParsnip> sk8|: 4 is max
<Shano56> possible to burn and install ubuntu with a cd-r ? :)
<ActionParsnip> sk8|: oh, thought you were askin
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: I don't
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: it's a fresh install
<Scrooge> yes, so the max no of primary partitions is 4, not the max no of OS right?
<Amalirr23> ахренеть
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: yes, its in a default install
<sk8|> ActionParsnip, he wants to know if there is a limit to the number of OS's taht can be installed
<sk8|> I say Yes
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: try using the ring switcher instead
<sk8|> lapion,  says unlimited
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: where is that?
<sk8|> Scrooge, you could install more than 2 linux distro on the 2 ext# partitions but the shared resources between say bds and debian may not play nice
<Kartagis> simple-ccsm
<lapion> sk8|, nope you can also boot from extended partitions
<Shano56> anyone know - [09:19] <Shano56> possible to burn and install ubuntu with a cd-r ? :)
<Kartagis> is it this ActionParsnip?
<Scrooge> can you please be verbose, sk8l? I mean what do you mean by shared resources, swap?
<wylde> !patience |Shano56: and yes
<ubottu> Shano56: and yes: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<FireAllianceNX> --verbose
<ActionParsnip> sk8|: I believe you can have a large number of logical partitions, it will be finite
<lapion> samster34, you need to specify to dd what size blocks to write
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: in ccsm
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: or simple-ccsm, either is fine
<sk8|> Scrooge, the test will to be to try it
<lapion> samster34, dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sd? bs=4k
<Kartagis> yea, I get ccsm in alt-f2, it doesn't start
<zeroasterisk> ActionParsnip, L3top: thanks… I tried [apt-get install nvidia-current] and it said it was already installed and current…  i also found [apt-get install nouveau-firmware] but not sure if that would help me out… here's my /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/1054522/
<lapion> samster34, or check what the optimal block size is
<samster34> lapion: yeah I tried a few and 4K seesm to be faster
<Scrooge> hahaha, i would need a spare hdd for that then! :P kidding
<samster34> lapion: although there isnt much fo a difference between 4K and 32M...
<Shano56> I repeated myself because the channel is moving pretty fast and a lot of people are joining and timing out :P thanks though!
<Scrooge> anyway, thanks sk8l for the info!
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: how can I disable all and switch to alt+tab? I'm most comfortable with that
<llutz> samster34: lapion you want to use /dev/zero, not /dev/null
<samster34> llutz: yeah
<samster34> copying from /dev/zero with bs=4K gives me a speed of 110MB/s, 7dev/urandom gives me 6.5MB/s
<sk8|> Scrooge, i've never had more than 3
<lapion> Scrooge, given that the avarage minimal size for a linux install is 8G you could split up a 1tb into a a lot of partitions given the fact that the /dev/ only gives you room for 16 ( unless you specify at boot differently)
<Scrooge> sk8l, we usually don't feel the need to
<sk8|> i'm not sure of the actual in practice limitation or difficulties involved
<Scrooge> is 16 the max no of partitions, lapion
<mbeierl> samster34, random number generation from /dev/random is very cpu intensive.  it produces data at a very low rate
<colin_> hi
<samster34> mbeierl: will wiping with 00 and FF a few times suffice?
<Scrooge> how do you specify the no of partitions on boot, lapion?
<Scrooge> if that is what you said
<colin_> i dont get how to edit PLACES menu
<pandu> hey, ineed help about my libre office
<mbeierl> samster34, well, as I'm not a forensic specialist, I cannot confirm that it will completely erase things.  The only way to be completely sure is to do permanent physical damage.  However, a series of different (00 then FF, or others) is effectively the same as a series of random numbers as it is the subsequent writes that I think you want
<lapion> Scrooge, you have to hack the kernel, and I do not know if grub accepts it
<samster34> mbeierl: and what about using the ATA secure erase command
<L3top> colin_: what are you trying to do, in what desktop?
<Scrooge> lapion, is 16 the max no of partitions?
<samster34> mbeierl: with dd I can at least monitor progress,
<zeroasterisk> ActionParsnip, L3top: thanks… I tried [apt-get install nvidia-current] and it said it was already installed and current…  here's my /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/1054522/ Here is some similar info related to my video card http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.video.dri.devel/53980
<pandu> heey
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: you will need a plugin for compiz to use to handle the alt-tab as it is the responsibility of the WM to handle that
<colin_> ubuntu12,  with gnome-session-fallback enabled
<lapion> Scrooge, sda1-sda16 but it's only a kernel limmitation afaik
<SunTsu> samster34: if you want to be sure use DBAN - overwriting once or twice with random stuff should be enough, except you know people who would pay lots of money to recover your data
<lapion> samster34, /dev/null works a LOT faster
<Heridan> Hi. I have a little problem with ubuntu 12.04 and gnome-session-fallback (on an Asus Notebook): In the top right corner I cant see my battery power status where it should be...
<colin_> i have applications and places
<colin_> cant edit places
<samster34> lapion: yeah, /dev/null finishes in less than a second ;)
<Scrooge> thanks lapion!
<lapion> overwriting everything with any value will erase good enough
<mbeierl> samster34, where are the disks going after the wipe?  and how sensitive was the old information?  Unless you really, really need to protect them, a simple pass with dd ought to be good enough
<samster34> SunTsu: I can't seem to run dban. in fact I can't run any linux without specifying the "noapic" kernel boot option, but I don't know how to boot dban with that option
<lapion> samster34, there a no mythical methods for extracting data from hdd once everything has been overwritten..
<mbeierl> lapion, just checking - you do know that /dev/null is EOF immediately and therefore nothing is actually written :)
<lapion> samster34, unless of course during the lifespan of the hdd it has had many sector reallocations..
<Scrooge> Hey, I had another doubt, how do I edit the labels on the top menu in my Ubuntu 11.10, such as "Turn Off" for "Shut Down...". Which file do I edit?
<samster34> lapion: lapion: it has 1 reallocated sector
<colin_> its beeing annoying again, i need to make a folder in usr/lib, but got no permissions
<lapion> samster34, well I gather that those 4k could not statistacally contain such important data that you would like to destroy the whole hdd
<colin_> i can do it in mint, but not ubunut
<SunTsu> lapion: there are theoretical measures because the heads are not 100% precise, but it's good enough and nobory will want to recover data by hand with a microscope
<SunTsu> nobody even
<MonkeyDust> colin_  why make a folder outside /home ?
<lapion> SunTsu, those are hollywood myths
<colin_> java installation
<colin_> i need to put jvm in
<ActionParsnip> colin_: mint isn't supported here
<Papa> noo
<ActionParsnip> colin_: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<colin_> i know, im using ubuntu
<Papa> #linuxmint
<SunTsu> lapion: even if they are not, it's beyond the grasp of joe Blow who will buy a harddisk
<samster34> right
<jacer> Anyone have any experiencing getting ZFS installed via fuse or within userspace?
<colin_> is that the sdk?
<samster34> from /dev/zero is stabilizing at 96MB/s
<colin_> ill try it
<ActionParsnip> colin_: its the jdk
<colin_> so it shud come with javafx
<Orpheon> I'm having trouble compiling the Crystal Space 3d engine. The tutorials and readmes and stuff say that one should first execute "./configure" and then "make", followed by executing a demo program. Here's the log of the configure; http://paste.ubuntu.com/1054397/ and as for the log of make, here is what fitted in the console log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1054435/ Any ideas?
<manski> hi. is it possible that the Ubuntu 12.04 server image (for i386) is somehow broken?
<ActionParsnip> colin_: no idea, I use it to install the web browser plugin. Have a try
<ActionParsnip> manski: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<manski> actionparsnip: yes, it checks out.
<ActionParsnip> manski: what issue are you having?
<manski> what's strange is that when I choose "Check for error" in the boot menu in a virtual machine, it work's fine.
<tking> Hello, guys i have WINE installed, but am wondering no EXE file
<manski> when I do the same on the computer where I want to install ubuntu, it says that the GCC package is corrupt
<ActionParsnip> tking: exe file for what?
<mbeierl> tking, wine is not an .exe, it allows certain MS Windows programs to run under an emulator
<mhalligan> what's the magic command to reinstall a package including it's configuration files and scripts? I thought it was apt-get install --reinstall but it's not clear that does much
<manski> I tried it with two different usb sticks and burned a cd. it's always the same problem.
<mhalligan> it certainly doesn't modify the config files and it poops all over itself if I delete them
<jacer> Wine isn't an emulator.
<ActionParsnip> mbeierl: although it's not an emulator :)
 * mbeierl knew that
<Orpheon> mhalligan, not as good, but you can try apt-get purge and then apt-get install
<mbeierl> I was waiting for the smackdown as soon as I hit enter :)
<colin_> this is gonna screw thigns up, i can tell
<colin_> would rather just do it the normal way
<tking> for instance a friend of mine installed dreamweaver on his linux but I can't am getting an error
<tking> same version
<ActionParsnip> colin_: it just installs a package to install java 1.7 for your system and web browser
<ActionParsnip> tking: did you check the appdb for guidance?
<colin_> no
<tking> never heard of appdb
<BluesKaj_> mhalligan, best to purge an app to get rid of it's config files then reboot and install again , if that's what you're looking for.
<tking> let me google appdb
<ActionParsnip> tking: well now you have, go check it out :)
<MonkeyDust> tking  use windows in vbox to use dreamweaver
<ActionParsnip> or use bluefish
<ActionParsnip> or kompozer
<ActionParsnip> etc
<manski> ActionParsnip: when I tried to install Ubuntu, I get "The debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 139).
<Scrooge> Hey, I had another doubt, how do I edit the labels on the top menu in my Ubuntu 11.10, such as "Turn Off" for "Shut Down...". Which file do I edit?
<_riz_> anyone got a suggestion for a channel I can go to with questions about preseeding?
<colin_> i cant even edit the menu
<arey_> Everytime I install libstl-dev, I get this error: libsdl1.2-dev : Depends: libpulse-dev but it is not going to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<ActionParsnip> manski: could use the minimal ISO and install from the web :)
<Heridan> Hi. I have a little problem with ubuntu 12.04 and gnome-session-fallback (on an Asus Notebook): In the top right corner I cant see my battery power status where it should be... If I try to change the settings for this in the System configuration it won't save the values I set. Can anyone help me with this?
<mbeierl> tking, you might also want to try over at #winehq once you've checked out the appdb
<ActionParsnip> colin_: what menu?
<oldschool> hi whats a good Video thumbnail generator to use in ubuntu
<manski> actionparsnip: where do I get this?
<colin_> places
<marco> there's a very good html editor that is not very popular called BlueGriffon
<ActionParsnip> !minimal | manski
<ubottu> manski: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<manski> thanks, I will try this
<bjrohan> I could use some help with my network connections via various desktops. I messed something up
<Shano56> okay i have one more question, I got the ubuntu instalation on the cd, and its on the installtion screen. I currently have a windows 7 partition and a OEM recovery partition. I already have everything i want off of it, so i want to compeletely wipe the hard drive clean and install ubuntu, so there is only ubuntu MBR, files, and partitions on the laptop. How would I go about doing this? Last
<Shano56> time I tried running the installer, it just automatically added it alongside windows, and made it a dualboot. I dont want that
<marco> tking: there's a very good html editor that is not very popular called BlueGriffon
<FireAllianceNX> Just installed ubuntu on VMWare, but the resolution is super high, where can I change it with keyboard shortcuts? I can't click very well lol
<tking> macro thanks, i am familiar with it
<Scrooge> Shano56, i think the installer asks you whether to install alongside or remove Windows and install only Ubuntu
<tking> <mbeierl> seen it appdb but my dreamweaver is there
<bjrohan> I was running Ubuntu wtih stock Unity (uity 3D doesn't work on my laptop). I installed Enlightenmen for poops and giggles, which I installed connman as suggested. I went back to Unity, and no internet, so I tried reinstalling network manager, that is where it has all gone awry
<Shano56> Scrooge, okay i didn't see that last time. Now that i think about it, it was kubuntu that i installed last time.
<Shano56> i will see if it asks :p
<arey_> Everytime I install libstl-dev, I get this error: libsdl1.2-dev : Depends: libpulse-dev but it is not going to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages. I have tried apt-get clean, dpkg --configure -a and apt-get instal -f. But no luck. Can anybody provide me with a default sources.list
<Shano56> it gives the option try ubuntu and install ubuntu...im clicking install ubuntu
<tking> mbeierl my version of DW is on the site but I still get errors installing it
<BluesKaj_> arey_, run sudo dpkg --configure -a , it might help
<glitsj16> oldschool: ffmpegthumbnailer comes to mind ... have you already tried something?
<bjrohan> I have uninstalled connman, and reinstalled network manager, which appears to work fine in enlightenmnet, but NOT in unity. In unity it says I am connected both via ethernet and wireless, yet I can not get out onto the internet via browser, Konversation, etc. any help?
<Konichua> Hello! I have a problem with my ubuntu. Well, it isn't a problem as such..
<Konichua> How do I bind keys?
<Orpheon> I'm having trouble compiling the Crystal Space 3d engine. The tutorials and readmes and stuff say that one should first execute "./configure" and then "make", followed by executing a demo program. Here's the log of the configure; http://paste.ubuntu.com/1054397/ and as for the log of make, here is what fitted in the console log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1054435/ Any ideas?
<arey_> BluesKaj_: done,it doesn't do anything :/
<Scrooge> even if it doesn't Shano56, while alloting partitions, just format the partition on which Windows is installed and overwrite it with Ubuntu :)
<Konichua> I am on 11.04 I think, maybe 11.10 or 12.04
<Scrooge> got is Shano56?
<Scrooge> got it, i meant... :P
<zallx> any sony ps vita sdk for linux ?
<zallx> howto port it from win to linux ?
<oldschool> glitsj16 ffmpegthumbnailer yeah lil hard to use i was trying to install thumbnail me but wont install
<BluesKaj_> ok, I posted it just you explained  what you had done. arey_  ...try sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<Shano56> Scrooge, okay, do i do that after the installation ? :)
<Scrooge> while installation, it will ask you to allot partitions, may i know, whether it is the first/second time that you are dual booting?
<rohan1> sorry, if anyone responded to my plight for networking, I lost my connection
<Shano56> this is the second time, but it is on a different computer
<BluesKaj_> arey_, if all else fails , check the /var/log files for the dependency errors and remove the dependency conflicts with , sudo dpkg --remove --force-depends nameofpackage(s)
<Shano56> lets just say dual-booting wasn't a good experience :p
<Scrooge> that's fine, so it asks you to either allocate space automatically(not recommended) or you allocate manually, which i recommend
<arey_> BluesKaj_: I tried that as well. No luck. Seemas that the problem occurs only while installing libsdl-dev and related packages. I have just installed synaptic and ack-grep without problems
<arey_> BluesKaj_: ok, looking in that also
<Scrooge> did u see that option when u dual booted for the first time, Shano56?
<Shano56> I don't recall, but it was a tramatic experience that i want to put behind me :P
<Scrooge> ya, it usually isn't if you don't have a guide besides you to help you out with these issues.... hahahaa :D
<Scrooge> never mind, you'll master it with a few careful dual-boots :)
<colin_> ActionParsnip it didnt work at all, its just screwed things up
<arey_> BluesKaj_: is there a specific file I should look into /var/log, there are a lot of files
<colin_> now i gotta remove it
<Shano56> hehe :D hmm internet doesnt want to connect
<ActionParsnip> colin_: then remove the PPA and remove the package, hardly screwed up is it..
<Shano56> guess i can install updates after instalation
<colin_> i donno how
<Scrooge> if i got u right, ur installation is in progress, right Shano56 ?
<Natherul> hey all, anyone got any idea on why sometimes ubuntu refuse to ifentify mouseclicks, I can move the mouse but not click on anything....
<Scrooge> is it sometimes Natherul or everytime?
<ActionParsnip> colin_: sudo apt-get --purge remove oracle-java7-installer; sudo apt-get install ppa-purge; sudo ppa-purge ppa:webupd8team/java
<Shano56> not yet, i tried connecting ethernet cable to connect to the internet, however it doesn't wnat to connect. probably doesn't like my router :p
<Natherul> well, not all the time but it happens frequently
<Natherul> for example, its happened right now -.-
<Scrooge> need not connect it now, Shano56
<tking> someone using a windows email me a ms word file .doc but I can open it, pls help
<colin_> all i wanna do is make  a folder
<colin_> jeeze
<Natherul> does that make any sense to you Scrooge?
<Scrooge> if it happens, occasionally, it "might" be a problem with your touchpad, is there anyway you can verify?
<ActionParsnip> colin_: you can make a folder with mkdir, or sudo mkdir    if it is outside your home
<Natherul> well its not a touchpad, its a cyborg R.A.T. 7 mouse... and its no problem in windows (yes i dualboot)
<colin_> yeh but then ive gotta put stuff in it
<colin_> just wanna copy and paste a folder
<Shano56> Scrooge: i got 3 options, im ignoring the first bcuz i dont want that, last 2 options: erase disk and install ubuntu or something else
<FireAllianceNX> How do I change the screen resolution for the system default?
<colin_> i tried it with a file yesterday, and it screwed up the name
<Scrooge> Shano56, the 2 option, erase disk and install ubuntu
<Shano56> okay :)
<Scrooge> Shano56, wait
<Scrooge> Warning: It will erase Windows, are you sure?
<Shano56> yes. fk windows :p
<Scrooge> the disk will be completely empty
<Scrooge> fine, go ahead
<Scrooge> Ubuntu is all yours!!!
<Shano56> okay, 2 partitions will be deleted, use advanced partitioning tool for more control
<Orpheon> !ubot
<Shano56> i got everything i needed off the disk :p
<Orpheon> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<colin_> i cant even close windows, cuz top bit gets hidden below panel
<colin_> very annoying
<glitsj16> oldschool: where did you get thumbnail package? can't find it in ubuntu 12.04 .. also wondering if you're looking for a standalone thumbnailer or to get it with nautilus or any other file manager you use
<BluesKaj_> arey_, systemlog
<Scrooge> Natherul, couldn't search your problem on the net, did you get any clue?
<nathali> i have some problems with installing wi-fi card...
<ActionParsnip> nathali: what is the issue?
<Shano56> Scrooge, should i delete /dev/sda1 and 2 or will the installer do it automatically
<ActionParsnip> colin_: hold ALT and you can drag windows from anywhere
<Shano56> sda1 is the recovery partition and sda2 is the windoze one
<Scrooge> i hope there is checkbox where u ask it to format the partition, right?
<Natherul> Scrooge: No idea, and its been bugging me for some time, was not a problem 2 version of ubuntu back, now and the last version though -.- And i really want to know more about ubuntu and linux so I could eventually move from windows... but I need a worrking mouse to learn anyway -.-
<Shano56> there is checkboxes to format, theres also an option to delete, which i assume will delete the partition
<tking> someone using a windows email me a ms word file .doc but I can open it, pls help
<Scrooge> you can delete the partition, which would make it free, yes, delete the partition, Shano56
<Shano56> okay
<Natherul> Scrooge: and what puzzles me is that its actually letting me move the cursor, but just wont let me click something... so the mouse is sending signals at least.... -.-
<arey_> BluesKaj_: ok, looking. By the way, does this info help in zeroing the prolem: http://pastebin.com/XdEh6D6g ?
<oldschool> glitsj16 i got it from here http://www.thumbnailme.com/ its not in ubuntu 12.04 download it its a deb
<Scrooge> what i wonder is why is happening only occasionally and not always
<d1gital> I just tried to extract something via drag-n-drop from file-roller to pcmanfm, and now my cursor is stuck in a dragging state, and I can't use it to click.  I really don't want to restart X and all of my applications right now... is there a way to fix the cursor without restarting X?
<Shano56> Scrooge should i create a new partition or let the installer do that
<Natherul> Scrooge: indeed, but once it happens i pretty much have to alt+f4 out of the current window to get back click functions... such is the case as of right now
<Scrooge> create a partition for "/", "/home", "/boot", Shano56
<Scrooge> and a "swap" area too
<Scrooge> huh, not getting you Natherul , how do you get it back to work?
<starlocke> anyone want to suggest an "office worker friendly" name for a file server?
<theadmin> starlocke: file_server
<glitsj16> oldschool: looking around there, i'll report back in a minute
<d1gital> theadmin beat me to it.
<theadmin> starlocke: Seriously though, this sounds like a question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Natherul> Scrooge: I can get the clicks to work again by closing the current active window.... I also just relised that it seems to be another problem at the same time... I cant switch what window is active atm with alt+tab like i normally can either....
<oldschool> glitsj16 ok thanks
<starlocke> perhaps... i suppose it's not strictly an Ubuntu problem.
<d1gital> for the logs:   `killall file-roller` did the trick.
<Scrooge> so "Alt+ tab" does not work when the mouse-clicks don't work, right?
<Natherul> Scrooge: so it would seem
<Scrooge> now this is interesting, Natherul
<Scrooge> what do these share in them?
<Natherul> Scrooge: it seems like ubutu has placed some kind of lock on whats the active window or something
<guntbert> !enter | Scrooge
<ubottu> Scrooge: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Scrooge> can you just to switch workspace and see if these mouse-clicks work, Natherul ?
<Isarra> Should booting ubuntu from a live cd take much longer than booting xubuntu from a live cd?
<Natherul> Scrooge: how do you want me to do that? since alt tab is not working.... jsut also noticed that clicks are allowed inside the active window... I cant press the maximize button or close on the window but I CAN select text in the chat with the mouse....
<theadmin> Isarra: Not too much. The graphical environment may start longer, but "boot" times as such should be about the same
<Scrooge> try "Ctrl + Alt + right/left navigation key" to switch workspaces
<glitsj16> oldschool: i tested the 64bit version, installed ok here (and it works) .. did you get any error messages while installing? and you have the correct .deb for your system (32bit or 64bit)?
<DCheck2> hello, i have been having some problems getting a computer to boot from cd, i have just downloaded the plop manager since upon boot i get the message the bootmgr is missing, are there any other tools i could possibly need and could all the isos be loaded to one disc?
<Natherul> Scrooge: it worked... but I could not click anywhere
<melkor> I'm using gnome-shell, and I can no longer see files on the desktop or right click to get a context menu.
<Crarda> Hello, I'm a new Ubuntu user. Could someone help me install my HP Printer?
<ActionParsnip> melkor: press ALT+F2 and run:  nautilus -1
<ActionParsnip> -q   sorry
<Isarra> theadmin: Okay, what would cause the graphical environment to just not start?
<Isarra> It started yesterday.
<Scrooge> does the right click work, Natherul ?
<FireAllianceNX> Hmmm  how do I change the screen resolution for all users?
<theadmin> Isarra: From the same CD?
<Jordan_U> Crarda: Usually you just plug it in and it will work. I'm guessing though that that wasn't the case or you probably wouldn't be asking :)
<theadmin> FireAllianceNX: xorg.conf is usually the answer for system-wide X configuration.
<FireAllianceNX> oh boy :/
<DCheck2> Hide JOINS/PARTS/QUITS:
<Natherul> Scrooge: nope, the mouse buttons seems to only register inside the chat window atm, nothing outside of it works
<Scrooge> Crarda, if you are using Ubuntu 11.10 there is a "Printers" option in the top-left menu
<FireAllianceNX> was hoping not have to edit that. thanks
<ActionParsnip> DCheck2: which client?
<Crarda> My printer is supported by hplib but it doesn't show up in the driver list. http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/deskjet_aio/deskjet_3070_b611_series.html
<DCheck2> ubuntu
<Isarra> theadmin: I have no idea if it was the same one; all I really know is that xubuntu was fine, a ubuntu that may or may not have been the same one was fine, and windows just crapped out.
<ActionParsnip> DCheck2: no, which IRC client
<melkor> ActionParsnip: that closed my nautilus window, but I still cannot see files on the desktop
<DCheck2> freenode
<ActionParsnip> melkor: run it again
<Isarra> Except now windows is magically working again, so uh.
<ActionParsnip> DCheck2: no, the client is the program you are connecting to freenode with, freenode is the server
<melkor> cool now they're back.
<theadmin> FireAllianceNX: Several graphic card drivers, such as the propertiary NVidia and ATI drivers, come with tools to generate xorg.conf (nvidia control thingy and amdcccle), if you have those you may be in luck
<DCheck2> webchat.freenode.net
<ActionParsnip> melkor: yep, nautilus draws the desktop, it crashed so it restarted
<DCheck2> ie browser
<FireAllianceNX> @theadmin: I'm on a VMWare
<tking> pls how do i open .doc file in Linux ?
<FireAllianceNX> @theadmin: uhhh I'm using***
<tking> it keeps crashing
<ActionParsnip> DCheck2: ahh, thats better. I believe there is an options section in the top left..
<oldschool> glitsj16 i useing ubuntu 12.04 64bits let me see if am useing the correct .deb
<DCheck2> yeah i tried that, thats what i copy pasted i forget how to do commands on irc
<Crarda> It can't find a driver online and it's not listed under models.
<DCheck2> i think i got it to work
<Scrooge> Natherul, try playing with the "Mouse and Touchpad" option in "System Settings", that's all I can say for the moment. Will let you know soon if get to know something different.
<Shano56> Scrooge which irc client do you use :)
<Scrooge> XChat
<Shano56> hopefully not xchat?
<Shano56> damn!
<Papa-Smurf> Hi Guys
<Scrooge> :P why?
<oldschool> glitsj16 no i am useing the i386 deb lol were did you find the 64bit one
<sh4rm4> how can i disable the network manager in 10.10 ?
<Papa-Smurf> Where is the startup script for Lightdm?????
<Shano56> I just didnt like it :p probably because i wasn't used to it
<Shano56> i love mirc, but its for windows not linux :(
<Orpheon> <Shano56> hopefully not xchat?
<Orpheon> what's wrong with xchat?
<Orpheon> (using it)
<Crarda> Any idea on how I can find the driver for my deskjet_3070_b611_series?.... it's covered under hplib but I don't know how to install it.
<Scrooge> I works very well with me, I like it! Which one do use for Ubuntu?
<FireAllianceNX> hmmm is xorg.conf moved?
<theadmin> Crarda: sudo apt-get install hplip
<melkor> FireAllianceNX: removed
<glitsj16> oldschool: heh, it's on the site, you need to click the x64 folder
<ActionParsnip> Shano56: runs in Wine, Irssi has scripting ability (even more so) than mirc
<theadmin> FireAllianceNX: It's under /etc/X11/xorg.conf -- but it's not present by default.
<FireAllianceNX> oy
<Shano56> I will try wine. I have nothing against xchat, I'm just used to mirc
<ActionParsnip> FireAllianceNX: its just not default installed, if one exists though it will be obeyed
<Shano56> i never tried xchat on ubuntu, maybe it will be better than on windows
<oldschool> glitsj16 will check right now
<Shano56> or maybe i will just have to get used to it :p
<Mandalord> Shano56: how about pidgin?
<ActionParsnip> Shano56: what is it you like in Mirc?
<Scrooge> so which one do use for Ubuntu, Shano56 ?
<ActionParsnip> Mandalord: gotta love pidgin :)
<Shano56> i dont have ubuntu yet Scrooge! its installing now :p
<FireAllianceNX> Well then I have no idea how to create one to manipulate the system default screen resolution. lol
<Crarda> @theadmin I've installed it, but it still can't find a driver for my printer.
<Scrooge> oh yes!
<Shano56> Haven't tried pidgin, do you like it Mandalord
<ActionParsnip> Shano56: what is in mirc that you use?
<Shano56> Idk what exactly i like about mirc, maybe im just comfortable with it
<Pici> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<glitsj16> oldschool: http://netcologne.dl.sourceforge.net/project/thumbnailme/Linux/Debian/x64/Thumbnailme_2.1_amd64.deb in case you missed it (i have seriously customized my browser, so i might have another 'view' on that page as yourself)
<Scrooge> hope there are no issues till now, Shano56, are there?
<BluesKaj_> arey_, why are you installing libpulse-dev , is there some special device you want to configure with pulseaudio ?
<L3top> FireAllianceNX: Xorg -configure        should spit one out into ~/xorg.conf.new
<ActionParsnip> Shano56: I'd try some native irc clients, there are quite a few
<Mandalord> Shano56: love pidgin so much, work well with yahoo, gtalk and irc:D
<arey_> BluesKaj_: I am trying to install libsdl-dev
<Orpheon> (like xchat)
<FireAllianceNX> Nah, no command found
<L3top> FireAllianceNX: you will need to stop x to do that
<Shano56> Scrooge i dont think there are any problems...laptop just turned off, hopefully normal D:
<arey_> BluesKaj_: but while installing it I get this eror:Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming. The following information may help to resolve the situation:  The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libsdl1.2-dev : Depends: libpulse-dev but it 
<ActionParsnip> Mandalord: I only use it for IRC but I used it waaay back when it was Gaim, it's habit now. I SSH home and use irssi from work
<Scrooge> good luck, here you go!
<Shano56> hope it didn't die, i had to hack a new d/c jack on it which has given me problems before
<arey_> BluesKaj_: so just tried installing libpulse-dev. But the error lop never ends
<Shano56> ooh installation complete! rebooting now :_
<Shano56> :)
<arey_> :/
<Shano56> ActionParsnip, i will try them all!
<Rujaun> Hello all. I'm ditching my windows 7 becuase of lamp requirements. I have worked om Ubuntu a bit. Any tips?
<Shano56> does xchat have the ability to join all favorites at once?
<FireAllianceNX> I think I will just leave the login screen at that 5k x 4k resolution... lol I don't understand the system well enough. Thanks tho!
<Shano56> hey Rujaun, just switching to ubuntu from windows 7 now  ;)
<L3top> xserver-xorg-core would have to be installed FireAllianceNX... but the command will be found.
<Rujaun> Shano56 Cool =)
<Crarda> Blah I guess I'll have to return to windows to get this stuff printed.
<ActionParsnip> Shano56: may as well, they are free :)
<ActionParsnip> Shano56: irssi can join a list of channels at ogin
<Shano56> can it connect to different servers at login as well?
<theadmin> Shano56: Sure
<Shano56> i got some channels on abjects and some on efnet as well
<Scrooge> Hey does anybody know how do i change the labels in the top-menu in Ubuntu 11.10, like changing "Shut Down..." to "Turn Off" or something else?
<bekor>  hi, anyone here using ubuntu 12.04 with xfce?
<Shano56> Hmm seems like it froze on Asking all remaining process to terminate...
<JLuc> ubuntu  install has set some special bit on the windows partition and i cannot defrag it anymore
<BluesKaj_> arey_, I don't see  libsdl-dev listed in synaptic , unless it's a ppa you're trying to install from , but I do see libsdl-console-dev listed.
<JLuc> is that the way it has to be ?
<theadmin> bekor: Just ask your question. Also, there's #xubuntu for Ubuntu with Xfce specifically (though most questions will be answered here as well)
<Rujaun> Who uses Ubuntu without Unity?
<samster34> plenty of people, apparently it's cool to not like unity :)
<theadmin> Rujaun: WAY many people -- I think a more appropriate question is, who uses Ubuntu WITH Unity?
<OerHeks> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Rujaun> theadmin: So you use gnome 3?
 * OerHeks uses Unity with a fast SSD
<theadmin> Rujaun: Meh, I'm an Xfce person myself. I also used MATE at some point, but I find Xfce more functional while still retaining the Gnome 2 style and philosophy.
<Rujaun> theadmin: I must say gnome 3 is a bit overdoen
<Rujaun> done*
<colin_> me rujuan
<colin_> i use gnome2
<theadmin> Well to be honest polling is offtopic here, this is a support channel
<Rujaun> colin_ Ubuntu 12.04?
<nelson777br> hello, what exactly ubuntu does when we select the option "securely remove drive" ? how can I do this from command line ?
<colin_> yh
<Scrooge> nelson777br, which version of Ubuntu do you use?
<theadmin> nelson777br: sudo eject /dev/sd...
<Scrooge> when does it asks "Securely"?
<Shano56> hehe all booted into ubuntu!
<Shano56> time to find a irc client :D
<ActionParsnip> !irc
<Scrooge> Congo, Shano56 !
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<nelson777br> Scrooge: 12.04
<llutz> nelson777br: sudo sync && sudo umount /mountpoint
<Scrooge> nelson777br, when does it ask you to "Securely remove drive"?
<nelson777br> theadmin: it can't be sudo anything, 'cause it doesn't ask for password
<nelson777br> llutz: it can't be sudo anything, 'cause it doesn't ask for password
<theadmin> nelson777br: It doesn't use sudo, it uses the crazy dbus authentication mechanism (ConsoleKit or whatnot), but that's how you'd do it with commandline. Also see "fusermount".
<nelson777br> I want to do it in a script
<colin_> dam it
<nelson777br> theadmin: will take a look
<colin_> java -jar abc.jar wont work
<Scrooge> i think "gvfs-mount -u /dev/<device name>" will work
<colin_> it doesnt know what java to use
<Monotoko> os[Linux 2.6.32-41-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "lucid" 10.04] cpu[4 x AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 955 Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 800MHz] mem[Physical: 5.8GB, 64.8% free] disk[Total: 408.0GB, 84.2% free] video[1002:68f9] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB1: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic]
<Monotoko> oops
<ActionParsnip> colin_: sudo update-alternatives --config java       and you can set it
<colin_> i thnk that command before messed it all up
<zallx> can i wine sony dev suite studio for psvita ? it use simuklator and usb ?
<colin_> says none
<ActionParsnip> colin_: that command will give you the list of registered Java's and you can choose the one you want
<Shano56> any graphics driver i need to install ?
<colin_> its already installed, why install again
<theadmin> zallx: Probably not, Wine isn't too great with external hardware.
<colin_> doesnt make sense
<ActionParsnip> Shano56: what video chip do you use?
<ActionParsnip> colin_: you aren't installing anything
<Shano56> ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4250
<Shano56> this is the laptop http://us.toshiba.com/computers/laptops/satellite/C650/C655D-S5041
<ActionParsnip> Shano56: use the additional drivers app and it will install the driver for you
<colin_> i did that command , says no alterantwives
<zallx> colin_: u can install something with wine ?
<colin_> wine is just another headache
<zallx> no
<ActionParsnip> colin_: then you can reinstall the openjava package and it should add itself
<colin_> but maybe
<zallx> its okey just wont let u adress hw
<samster34> I can't boot ubuntu without specifying the "noapic" kernel boot option on any of my computers...does this mean anything? should I be worried? or are intel chipsets just that way...
<colin_> ill try that
<colin_> wine might be a good idea
<Shano56> Hmm, ActionParsnip it says no proprietary drivers are in use on the system
<colin_> can i use netbeans in wine?
<theadmin> colin_: What's the point? There's a Linux version.
<colin_> javafx isnt good enough yet
<colin_> cant install open java
<oldschool> glitsj16 its not working for me caues the i386 is install but not working am now i cant install the 64 bits one how would i remove the i386 one useing terminal
<ActionParsnip> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<colin_>  sudo apt-get install openjava
<colin_> doesnt work
<nelson777br> Scrooge, llutz, theadmin: thnx for your help
<genii-around> oldschool: apt-get install packagenename:i386  ( or :amd64 )
<glitsj16> oldschool: 'sudo apt-get purge thumbnailme' to get rid of the i386 one and 'sudo dpkg -i <path/to/64bit.deb>' to try with the 64bit
<genii-around> oldschool: That installs either 32 or 64 bit. To remove, apt-get remove packagename:i386 ( or :amd64)
<genii-around> ( with sudo in both cases of course )
<oldschool> glitsj16 that to remove program or install program i need to remove
<oldschool> ok
<glitsj16> :)
<Mr> hello people, can you help me to install widelands? build 17, im using [12.04]. i just dont get it, what to do.
<Mr> http://wl.widelands.org/wiki/DownloadPage/#linux
<glitsj16> oldschool: you double-clicked when installing the first time i guess, it's easier to see any installation problems from commandline with that second one
<oldschool> ok
<genii-around> Mr: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:widelands-dev/widelands-daily
<oldschool> glitsj16 am getting this here
<oldschool> •Emmanuel_Chanel• Unable to locate package Thumbnailme_2.1_i386.deb
<oldschool> •Emmanuel_Chanel• Couldn't find any package by regex 'Thumbnailme_2.1_i386.deb'
<Mr> and this is the official build 17?
<Natherul> Scrooge: I am now in windows since my raid is about to start, but I found some additional information that might be of relevance, http://askubuntu.com/questions/112547/i-cant-switch-from-one-window-to-another    any way to get completly rid of compiz?
<FireAllianceNX> what are we raiding today? ^^
<genii-around> Mr: Seeing as the PPA is labelled "daily" this would be whatever the most latest is
<ironhalik> Guys - can I use ddrescue on a directory?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ???
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Why am I called on this channel???
<Mr> genii-around: ok nice i know how to install ppa, thx
<glitsj16> oldschool: take it from the top ... first: sudo apt-get purge thumbnailme
<Emmanuel_Chanel> oldschool: Why?
<genii-around> Mr: After adding the PPA ny the command I gave, it will be available from Software Center etc
<genii-around> Mr: You're welcome
<oldschool> sorry about that
<Mr> genii-around: i just don't shure if this is the uptodate like th 17 buuild, gracias
<Scrooge> to be easy and simple, go to Software Center, type compiz, remove the "ticked" ones!
<Scrooge> but is that the problem, Natherul ?
<Mr> genii-around: when i install trough softwarecenter, its just build 16, i allready did that.
<colin_> how  much space does wine take up
<Natherul> Scrooge: its worth a shot, what they describe on that there webpage resembles what I have as well apart from that I cant click another window to later get it as fokus.... so it seems worth a shot to see if it is compiz that makes the trouble :P
<Scrooge> try logging in a different theme at boot, Natherul , by changing the theme, at log-in screen, hope you are aware of how to do that, aren't you?
<glitsj16> oldschool: no worries, let us know when you are ready to install the 64bit version .. it's crucial in this step to feed the command with the exact path of Thumbnailme_2.1_amd64.deb, otherwise it will not find it .. that's the logic
<iceroot> colin_: ~20mb
<Natherul> Scrooge: indeed i know how to do that, I never liked unity, but the same error is in gnome 3 -.- those are however the only ones I have tried
<oldschool> ok
<Scrooge> the problem persists in both the themes, right?
<genii-around> Mr: The filenames at that PPA https://launchpad.net/~widelands-dev/+archive/widelands-daily indicate version 17
<Shano56> hmm 279 updates nice :p
<Natherul> both the 12.04 normal theme and in gnome 3, yes
<Scrooge> then try removing compiz as they said, anyway we don't have a better solution
<Natherul> Scrooge: will try it after the raid tonight, and if everything screws up I can always just reinstall wubi :P no biggie :D thanks for the help anyway :D
<Scrooge> oh sure Natherul !
<glitsj16> oldschool: ok, as example .. 'sudo dpkg -i $HOME/Desktop/Thumbnailme_2.1_amd64.deb' will try to install it if you downloaded it to ~/Desktop .. the $HOME is a shortcut to your home/<username> ..
<glitsj16> oldschool: do you know where you downloaded it?
<amazing> hey is there a support channel just for gnome (classic)? cause gnome classic is so amazing-backfall that i have to go there. :P
<ActionParsnip> amazing: its in the repos, so is supported here
<amazing> ActionParsnip: Ok i understand, thanks for the information.
<ActionParsnip> amazing: :D
<nickoe> is ubuntu.com down?
<Aster> How do I log someone out via SSH?
<nickoe> logout
<tyler_d> Aster: last | less
<Aster> tyler_d, what?
<tyler_d> Aster: get the tty, then do ps aux | grep for the tty
<Aster> nickoe, no, that logs the current user out.
<tyler_d> Aster: then kill -9 on the pid of the tty
<Aster> How do I get the tty?
<nickoe> Aster, yes, was that not desired?
<tyler_d> Aster: by typing last | less in a console
<Aster> nickoe, someone usually means not me.
<tyler_d> Aster: or alternately `w`
<nownot> looking on assistance on creating  a udf 2.5 iso, can someone lend me a hand?
<Aster> It says that the user isn‘t logged in.
<Aster> But when I try to delete it, it tells me that it IS logged in.
<ActionParsnip> nownot: ISO of what?
<Aster> Got it to work.
<Aster> Thanks anyways,
<nownot> ActionParsnip: i have a blu ray structure id like to turn into an iso
<ActionParsnip> nownot: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1824768
<micr0be> Hi there.. Since yesterday, my login screen is restarting while i try to enter my password to start a session
<rhizmoe> is it basically impossible to change NotifyOSD notification timeouts to anything less than 10sec?
<rhizmoe> notify-send -t doesn't have any effect on precise
<micr0be> i tried to use "dpkg-reconfigure-gdm", i tried to power-off, remove battery, deleted Xorg.conf , ... But i'm still stuck at login screen
<rhizmoe> micr0be: *while* you're typing your pw?
<samster34> I can't boot ubuntu without specifying the "noapic" kernel boot option on any of my computers...does this mean anything? should I be worried? or are intel chipsets just that way...
<Papa> hello guys does anyone know here how to overclock nvidia 7300 gt ?
<genii-around> !info nvclock
<ubottu> nvclock (source: nvclock): Overclock an NVIDIA card. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8b4+cvs20100914-1ubuntu2 (precise), package size 61 kB, installed size 187 kB
<micr0be> rhizmoe: when i press"login" after i have tiped my password
<Papa> do u know how to oc it in windoze 7 :P
<genii-around> Papa: That's not a question for this channel, try ##windows for that
<samster34> rivatuner (does that still exist?) nvidia inspector
<Papa> do u give me more info abt ocing?
<blitzkrieg766>  /join ##freebsd
<blitzkrieg766> XD
<ActionParsnip> Papa: if youuse the coolbits option in xorg.conf it opens up more options in nvidia-settings and you can overclock
<samster34> ActionParsnip: he wants win7 though
<Papa> hey i don't have any cooling soln
<rhizmoe> micr0be: select a different wm (the gear icon)
<Papa> i feel my cpu and gpu needs to be oced
<ActionParsnip> asherkin: win7 what?
<Papa> this card is very old google is not giving me any good links
<rhizmoe> google is a much better source of info for that than #ubuntu
<samster34> Papa: I'm not sure how much overclocking headroom there is on a 7300...
<oCean> Papa: this channel is specifically for ubuntu, not windows of hardware support
<ActionParsnip> samster34: sorry,, win7 what?
<samster34> ActionParsnip: he's asking how to oc it on windows :)
<ActionParsnip> samster34: oic
<ActionParsnip> samster34: thanks
<Papa> my ubuntu has problem with internet so am talking in ubuntu using ekschat :D
<ActionParsnip> Papa: ask in ##windows for windows support, this is ubuntu support only
<Papa> windoze :D
<Papa> kk
<glitsj16> rhizmoe: i believe you need a patched notify-osd to get extra features .. have you seen http://www.webupd8.org/2012/06/closable-movable-notifyosd.html yet?
<Papa> cheers
<oCean> Papa: it is called Windows. Please don't use silly mispellings
<ActionParsnip> it's so old
<JLuc> baobab is great
<Papa> foss works good in windoze too :D
<Shano_56> hehe windoze
<oCean> Shano_56: enough
<ActionParsnip> Shano_56: there are many, its pretty lame
<IdleOne> Shano_56, repeating others stupidity will earn you the same result they got plus a little extra
<Shano_56> there are many what ActionParsnip
<rhizmoe> glitsj16: yeah, that page is a last (or first, really) resort after confirming :/
<ActionParsnip> Shano_56: lame ways people write windows to sound cool
<val_> hey
<Shano_56> yeah i know. they all piss me off except i dont mind windoze too much
<IdleOne> tried to warn him...back to support now please
<val_> if i write localhost in my webbrowser the system translates the name into this ip address 127.0.0.1, what file should i edit to create more dns entries ?
<micr0be> rhizmoe i tried to change it from "backbox session" to "Xfce session", but it dont work.. the only thing that works is "Recovery console"
<Dave_L> Is this the wiki: wiki.ubuntu.com ?
<IdleOne> it is
<Dave_L> I couldn't find a link to it, so I had to search for it.
<rhizmoe> micr0be: what did you change?
<Dave_L> Does it have a "front page", with a list of contents?
<samster34> does anyone have an idea how I could make ubnutu beep on the system speaker after a specified process has finished?
<Jordan_U> samster34: Depends on the process. "insmod pcspkr && sleep 20 && beep".
<rhizmoe> do motherboards still have beep speakers? :)
<samster34> this one does
<rhizmoe> http://superuser.com/questions/22767/enable-system-beep-in-ubuntu
<samster34> although I opted not to install one on my newest board
<val_> rhizmoe: backweird compatibility
<samster34> backweird...sounds about right :p
<Jordan_U> samster34: You'll probably have to "sudo apt-get install beep" as well, and for a more permanent solution you'll probably want to remove Ubuntu's blacklist of pcspkr.
<rhizmoe> how could i not have heard that term until now?
<samster34> aw, shucks
<samster34> live cd doesnt seem to like my ethernet chipset
<samster34> so no internet
<rhizmoe> that's odd. soviet motherboard?
<rhizmoe> i'd think all ethernet was at least tulip-compatible
<samster34> nforce something
<micr0be> rhizmoe i did not change something, yesteray all i did on my netbook was trying to launch some standart programm from my distro ( airodump, nmap, ...)
<rhizmoe> micr0be: so it worked, and then it didn't? for how long (generally)?
<samster34> how do I list the system specs?
<samster34> settings -> system -> details doesnt list a whole lot
<oldschool> glitsj16 did you install useing deb install software
<rhizmoe> glitsj16: interestingly, that ppa actually registers the patched version as a plain upgrade. simple!
<micr0be> rhizmoe it worked until yesterday, and i get this problem today, durint the night
<val_> nobody can't help with this DNS thing ? what is the file to edit to associate an ip to a name ?
<rohan2> can someone help me with running nm-applet on startup of enlightenment? I have systray enabled, and can run nm-applet from command line, at which time it appers in the systray. When I go into system settings, Apps, Startup Apps, I don't see how to add it there.
<rhizmoe> val_: /etc/hosts
<rhizmoe> most simply, i should say
<glitsj16> oldschool: thumbnailme? yes i tried the .deb .. still having issues?
<glitsj16> rhizmoe: indeed, i only deal with simple i'm afraid :p
<val_> mattafact wasn't so hard
<val_> thanks
<hammito> hi everybody how can i join another channel like centos from here ???
<hammito> sorry ..
<rhizmoe> /j #centos
<hammito> can not need to register or something alike ....
<caemir> https://www.google.be/search?q=freenode+register
<bazhang> !register | hammito
<ubottu> hammito: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<caemir> oh, sorry :)
<bazhang> hammito, join #freenode for help with that
<hammito> thank you
<barry2> hi do i install wine, i donno which one it is in software manager
<xangua> barry2: sudo apt-get install wine
<Zaehlas> How do I override the network manager?  I have an /etc/interfaces file but it seems to ignore it
<Zaehlas> is there something else new in 12 04 I need to change to force manual settings for my ethernet connections?
<genii-around> Zaehlas: Perhaps try setting managed=false in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<Zaehlas> I'll give that a try
<oldschool> glitsj16 got it install and everything working fine now thanks for your help
<Zaehlas> under [ifupdown] it's already set to managed=false
<deinol> Anyone here an expert on smb/cifs?
<Zaehlas> do I need to specify the eth0 / eth1 specifically in that file?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | deinol
<ubottu> deinol: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<bazhang> deinol, #samba
<samster34> I'm trying to hook my computer running ubuntu up with the one running win7 which has the internet connection...IPs are 192.168.3.1 for the win7 one, 192.168.3.2 for the ubuntu one, gateways set to the respective other one, win7 one is set as the dns server...but both computer list the other's IP as unreachable
<deinol> ok, fair enough. I have an ubuntu server that I have been rsyncing to a windows 7 machine over a cifs mount for backup purposes. However, after some time the Windows 7 machine becomes really, really slow and effectively goes offline.
<dnovosel> samster34: Physicall they are connected directly together, or through a switch?
<samster34> dnovosel: directly
<samster34> the cable is a crossover one
<Jordan_U> samster34: What do you mean by "gateways set to the respective other one"? That sounds wrong.
<samster34> Jordan_U: host 192.168.3.1 has 192.168.3.2 as a gateway and vice versa
<dnovosel> samster34: The gateway thing is technically wrong, but since they are on the same subnet, it won't matter.  Neither system will try and use the gateway to communicate with each other.
<dnovosel> samster34: What did you use for subnet masks
<samster34> 255.255.255.0
<Jordan_U> samster34: That's a terrible idea, it will create a routing loop.
<samster34> Jordan_U: for some reason, I've HAD to do this to hook up two win7 PCs forever now
<Jordan_U> samster34: It's wrong, you shouldn't do it.
<samster34> but I had to :p
<micr0be> My primary user account cant acces to a gdm session, it keep restart gdm to the login screen. I just tried to set up a new user, and it works with that new user ... Any idea ?
<Zaehlas> no change..  something in my network settings is overriding the interfaces file and picking a wrong ip address.  no idea how or why
<samster34> so, what else am I supposed to do
<dnovosel> samster34: You shouldn't need a gateway at all if they are only going to talk to only each other.
<Zaehlas> tried restarting the network manager, and all the interfaces
<dnovosel> samster34: What are you trying to accomplish?  Just having the two machines talk to one another?
<genii-around> Zaehlas: Probably whatever you networkmanager applet in your desktop environment is set to do
<samster34> sharing the internet connection from win7 over ethernet to the ubuntu pc
<Jordan_U> samster34: Set things up properly and they will probably work. I don't know what problem your configuration had but creating a routing loop is not the correct solution.
<samster34> Jordan_U: what IS the proper setup though :)
<Zaehlas> both the network manager is set to a static ip, and the ionterfaces file..
<Zaehlas> but both are being ignored
<dnovosel> samster34: Okay, so in this case the windows 7 machine will use it's own default gateway on the internet connection.  The ubuntu machine should use the windows 7 machine for its gateway and possibly dns as well.
<samster34> that's what I figured
<rynkan> anyone have any experience working with virtualization of server instances?
<Jordan_U> samster34: The default gateway for the Windows box should be the ip address of the device providing you a connection to the internet. The default gateway for the Ubuntu machine should be the Windows machine (since for the Ubuntu machine, that is the device which is providing a connection to the internet).
<alchemist9> I've got an odd problem, a usb hdd keeps jumping to the next drivepath as soon as I read something from the disk, could it be hardware or software?
<samster34> Jordan_U: the gateway of the LAN connection to the other computer should be the address of the router?
<Jordan_U> samster34: A computer has only one default gateway, it's not an interface specific setting.
<dnovosel> rynkan: Define experience?
<samster34> Jordan_U: so I don't enter a gateway at all?
<samster34> since I already have one.
<dnovosel> samster34: On windows 7 you don't need to add a default gateway on that connection.  You only need to set the IP and subnet mask.
<rynkan> I'm trying to figure out how it would be posible to host a couple of server with only one external IP-address
<Jordan_U> samster34: If the Windows GUI is presenting you with an option to enter a default gateway in a dialog otherwise for configuring the interface connected to the Ubuntu machine, yes, you should not provide any default gateway option there.
<alchemist9> the root hub compains it can't enumerate the drive... strange..
<dnovosel> rynkan: Are you planning on running this off a single machine?  Do you own the hardware for this and can physically access it?
<rynkan> dnovosel: I've got an hp server on the way, it will be run from my apartment (I've got two external Ip's)
<samster34> Jordan_U: alright, well that's how it's set up now.
<samster34> still, both hosts are unreachable from the other one
<Jordan_U> samster34: Can you pastebin the output of "ifconfig" from the Ubuntu machine?
<Pokinawa> Jordan_U: Hey! How's it going? :)
<samster34> Jordan_U: with a little flash drive magic, perhaps..
<AlexzAK> Hi, what to do if maintainer of some package not response to the bugs too long?
<dnovosel> rynkan: Okay, well you have a few options.  Personally I'm really onboard bare-hardware virtualization, and I use VMWare ESXi which you can use for free on a single machine.  I would then do one of the following (or both if you want).  First, use an external router and only forward the ports required to the internal virtual machines.  And two, what I typically do is always run Vyatta and using ESXi build a virtual network, so that my external interface
<AlexzAK> Dose Ubuntu community some method to handle such sittuations?
<TheLordOfTime> AlexzAK:  depends on the package, which package is it
<OerHeks> AlexzAK, how long is "too long" ?
<AlexzAK> for example readline6
<TheLordOfTime> AlexzAK:  link to the bug?
<AlexzAK> 5 years
 * TheLordOfTime likes links to bugs
<samster34> Jordan_U: here you go http://pastebin.com/7WejD6XT
<kingram> I'm having trouble install 12.04 Server. Failing to get Mysql and thereby stalling the remaining install.
<rynkan> dnovosel: can you tell e more about alternative two?
<Jordan_U> samster34: And "ping 192.168.3.3" fails?
<AlexzAK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/readline6/+bug/103986 or new one from me https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/readline6/+bug/1015744
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 103986 in base-files (Ubuntu) "Update inputrc config and bash config" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1015744 in readline6 (Ubuntu) "Bash history navigation keys should be enabled in the config" [Undecided,New]
<samster34> Jordan_U: win7 host is ..3.1, ubuntu host is 3.2
<samster34> and yes
<kurtwp_> dnovosel: doesn't vyatta cost money to use
<rynkan> dnovosel: I know about portforwarding, portforwarding creates a problem when two servers need the same port (port80)
<samster34> "destination host unreachable" on ubuntu, and a timeout on windows
<dnovosel> samster34: Sorry, I'm running two conversations now. Maybe check the routing table on both sides, and it's possible windows 7 is blocking pings.
<ashmew2> Hi , trying to install gnome-sudoku from source but it gives me an importerror in Python , help please.
<rynkan> dnovosel: I'll read up on vyatta
<dnovosel> kurtwp_: There's a community edition.
<malibu> In Brasario, how do I change the file mode?  I need type-1 instead of jouliet
<samster34> dnovosel: windows can't ping the ubuntu host either, and connecting to other windows hosts works
<AlexzAK> TheLordOfTime: OerHeks: How long is "too long", actually? And dose some methods exists to handle such sittuations?
<dnovosel> rynkan: Basically with ESXi you can build a virtual network.  So I build out 3 or 4 networks typically.  The outside network is wired to the physical interfaces on my server.  I then create a vyatta virtual machine and create interfaces (2 one for each physical port and IP) for vyatta.  Then for each of my other networks (typically Servers, Clients, Testing) I create more interfaces for vyatta, and attach them to each of these internal virtual switches
<kingram> I get this from Aptitude during install:
<hogarflo>  Hi there, I can't see content of trash folder (just with nautilus Ctrl+H from /home, but I don't wanna do it everytime!!) Any idea?? Thanks! (Gnome 3.2.1)
<kingram> E: I wasn't able to locate a file for the mysql-server-5.5 package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<kingram> E: Internal error: couldn't generate list of packages to download.
<OerHeks> AlexzAK, cannot confirm your 'bug' " Default bash shell setup should allow history navigation with page up and page down keys. "arrow up/down works great
<durodeprogramar_> Hi
<dnovosel> samster34: Under windows 7 can you pull up CMD and do "route print"  You should see the network to ubuntu, and the interface used.  Can you confirm that lines up?
<samster34> dnovosel: resolved the issue...I have been configuring the wrong LAN connection in windows. I don't know why I have 3 all of a sudden...
<dnovosel> samster34: Okay, that's good.
<KorvinSzanto> "VPN connection failed because the VPN service failed to start."
<OerHeks> kingram, are you on 12.04? aptitude is depreciated, since Pangolin is multi-arch
<AlexzAK> OerHeks: No, it is not. Try default bash setup from Gentoo linux. PageUp dose different thing from UpArrow. It preform search backward in history with string that you already typed
<kingram> Yes. 12.04
<kingram> i386
<dnovosel> rynkan: Obviously a lot of it depends on exactly what you are trying to accomplish.
<AlexzAK> OerHeks:  Try to uncomment lines in /etc/inputrc file
<KorvinSzanto> What's the issue with my vpn connection
<rynkan> dnovosel: thats inpressive i'll have to read up on it more. I see that thers vyatta.org thanks
<dnovosel> rynkan: Look into ESXi as well.
<OerHeks> AlexAv, ic auto-complete from history
<dnovosel> (That's VMWare, you need to register for it though.)
<rynkan> dnovosel:  was mostly looking to isolate different applications into their own server instances
<val_> exit
<samster34> okay, now the windows host sees the ubuntu host, but not the other way around
<samster34> it did briefly, but the stopped
<rynkan> dnovosel: also to e able to have a dev/test/prod/etc-instance of the same application
<eprom_> Hello everyone
<kingram> I chose manual package select. Should I start over?
<AlexzAK> OerHeks: My Gentoo friend showed it to me. It is very comfortable to work in this setup. And then i found bug report about it dated as year 2007. All work that should be done is to uncomment to lines in config
<rynkan> dnovosel: thanks for taking the time and explaining!
<OerHeks> AlexzAK, i was looking at this 'error', maybe any help > http://askubuntu.com/questions/142994/bash-completion-doesnt-work-in-root-user
<kingram> What's the equivalent of apt?
<AlexzAK> OerHeks: It is work well in Gentoo Linux for years
<guntbert> kingram: use apt-get
<dnovosel> rynkan: Okay, well ESXi will allow that, since you can spawn as many system as you want.  It's quite probable you can come up with other methods of accomplishing the same thing, but bare-metal virtualization is a good way to go.
<kingram> I start over?
<samster34> ping on ubuntu has now stopped producing any output whatsoever :/
<AlexzAK> OerHeks: I have no problem described here http://askubuntu.com/questions/142994/bash-completion-doesnt-work-in-root-user
<KorvinSzanto> My VPN service is failing to start
<KorvinSzanto> ubuntu 12.04
<KorvinSzanto> how can I fix this
<kingram> I'm in the middle of the initial install. Should I just start over?
<dnovosel> rynkan: No problem.  If you have questions again in the future, I'm not on that often (although I'm trying to be more), but you can always hit me up on email.
<barry2> how do i install stuff in wine?
<dnovosel> samster34: So it was working, and now has stopped working?
<guntbert> kingram: "in the middle of install"? did you loose network connection?
<AlexzAK> Everybody: What to do if maintainer not fixing small and very easy bug for years?
<kingram> No. It can't download Mysql, and it stopped everything at that point.
<alchemist9> barry2: wine /path/to/executable/program.exe should work as far as I can remember..
<guntbert> AlexzAK: fix it yourself?
<barry2> ok
<kingram> : I wasn't able to locate a file for the mysql-server-5.5 package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<kingram> E: Internal error: couldn't generate list of packages to download.
<AlexzAK> guntbert: I attached patch. But I think it can be ignored
<barry2> so how would i run a jar file in wine?
<barry2> asuumign jar file is on desktop
<guntbert> AlexzAK: ask about it in #ubuntu-bugs
<moloch> does anyone have a sound fix?
<AlexzAK> guntbert: right! thanks
<guntbert> AlexzAK: no problem :)
<theadmin> barry2: Why would you even... You need to install Java, I suggest you use winetricks for that... Next you do something along the lines of "wine start ~/Desktop/blah.jar" I guess.
<alchemist9> barry2: jar files would be run with a java vm
<barry2> i dont get it
<barry2> it doesnt work in linux
<theadmin> Err...
<phunyguy> barry2: java is multi-platform
<samster34> dnovosel: apparently, if I DISable the windows firewall, the connection stops working
<theadmin> Java apps would work in Linux just fine
<barry2> i think i put something in and it screwed up
<barry2> java -jar abc.jar doesnt work
<theadmin> barry2: What is the error?
<dnovosel> samster34: If you disable the firewall it stops working?
<dnovosel> samster34: That's wild.
<samster34> dnovosel: yeah..
<phunyguy> samster34: HOW are you disabling the windows direwall?
<barry2> now that i instlled openjava.. it says i need javafx2.1.0
<phunyguy> firewall*
<barry2> but i already instaleld that
<samster34> services -> windows firewall -> stop :)
<phunyguy> samster34: thats the wrong way
<barry2> worked fine on mint without openjava
<phunyguy> samster34: you do it in control panel
<alchemist9> barry2: try this command gij -jar file.jar
<dnovosel> samster34: To be clear, if the windows firewall is operationally, everything is working?
<phunyguy> i think stoppping the service, stops other things as well
<samster34> I'm fairly sure it doesn't need the firewall service to run internet connection sharing though, I've been using it that way for months. probably just needs a restart with it disabled
<phunyguy> but you don't want to disable the service, you just want the rules to be accept...  lol
<samster34> dnovosel: yes
<phunyguy> samster34: trust me.
<samster34> no :p
<phunyguy> or not.
<phunyguy> what do I know... just a tech in a microsoft shop.
<samster34> why do I want the firewall to be running when it's doing nothing? :)
<phunyguy> (Engineer level
<Eagleman7> Hello, i'm trying to assign vlan 10 to my eth1 device
<barry2> installing gij
<Eagleman7> what should i do?
<phunyguy> samster34: because thats how it works
<samster34> I prefer it when it doesnt work, so to say
<Eagleman7> This is my current configuration for vlan 10 on eth1 http://pastebin.com/Mp4VTP7M
<phunyguy> samster34: like i said, a firewall service can be running all day, but if it is told to accept everything, and deny nothing, then whats the problem?
<phunyguy> it still needs to be enabled in windows.
<phunyguy> i will test my theory in a VM.
<phunyguy> wait one.
<guntbert> Eagleman7: vlan? thats something for switches - not for nodes as far as I know
<Zignd> hi
<samster34> phunyguy: it needs to be enabled to do certain things, like enable internet sharing. once it's on though, it's not required anymore
<Eagleman7> guntbert its something i need for openwrt
<phunyguy> samster34: PM me if you want
<alchemist9> anyone care to explain why a powerpc cpu clocked at 400mhz can compile a kernel faster than a i386 clocked at 1.2ghz? T.T
<dnovosel> guntbert: Depending on the exact setup, there are various reasons for why you might need a VLAN on an endnode.
<barry2> might just go back to mint9, stuff seems to work there
<kurtwp_> Eagleman7: Are you trying to have one interface on the system to be accessed from different subnets
<Guest56185> I've a Belgian ID card reader.  It gives me an error message when loading the info from my Belgian ID card.  How to fix the problem??
<Eagleman7> kurtwp_ i'm trying to assign a WAN address to one of my NIC's on the server
<Eagleman7> By using openwrt vlan
<Eagleman7> Since there is a switch between my server and my router
<barry2> colin@colin-TPower-I45:~$ gij -jar MyCubes.jar
<barry2> Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from MyCubes.jar
<Thimbletack> Hi everyone, I just wanted to ask if I upgraded from ubuntu 11 to 12, will I have to reinstall all my programs?
<D[4]ni> could anyone explain to me why some packages have Conflicts: with itself?
<Thimbletack> Like will it reformat or anything?
<alchemist9> barry2: is it the same error you where getting from your previous  try?
<D[4]ni> Thimbletack: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/upgrade
<barry2> no
<barry2> last time it wanted fx installed
<D[4]ni> this way it will not reformat or something similar
<barry2> i think il just install mint9
<barry2> i do like the panel in ubuntu though
<Thimbletack> Ok, yeah I had the upgrade window come up, It just didn't mention whether or not it would mess up my setup
<Thimbletack> Glad to know It will keep my things!
<guntbert> Eagleman7: obviously no help from me - just for my own learning: were you following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/vlan ?
<Thimbletack> Thanks D[4]ni
<newbie|2> I read the error message on Google, I have 12.04 LTS 64 bit, but don't understand what to do to fix the problem
<thyagu> hi
<alchemist9> barry2: so you need the fx package do you have the java runtime installed or the dev kit?
<barry2> i installed the jdk for it
<barry2> pasted it inot    /usr/lib/jvm
<barry2> the dev kit
<guntbert> !enter | barry2
<ubottu> barry2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<barry2> well it does work... just had program running in netbrans
<newbie|2> It says that beid-tools interferes with beidgui and the mozilla plugin because it installs pcscd and another daemon
<barry2> i wasnt using it as punctuation
<barry2> it was separate comment
<icdev> Hello I recently bought a Microsoft Lifecam and I'm trying to get it working with skype, i've tried several things i found online and nothing has worked thus far, anyone here have any suggestions?
 * alchemist9 pats ubottu on the head throwing a spare bolt his way
<Eagleman> guntbert yes i was
<guntbert> Eagleman: thx
<DeltaHeavy> Sometimes my computer suffers intense lag for ~30 seconds then all text colours seem to randomize. It's happend more than once, and the colours are different every time. It happened while in GNOME 2 fallback mode and recently again after switching to XFCE (no reinstallation). It effects CLI, as well as GUI apps. Anybody have any idea of what's going wrong?
<zukirep> anyone know if ubuntu works well with laptops (i.e. using wireless internet?)
<zukirep> the newest version of ubuntu i mean
<zykotick9> !gender | alchemist9 her way ;)
<ubottu> alchemist9 her way ;): yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<zukirep> zz
<zukirep> anyone active in this chatroom?
<guntbert> zukirep: download the live CD and try for your piece
<bazhang> !patience |zukirep
<ubottu> zukirep: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<genii-around> !laptoptesting
 * alchemist9 hangs head in shame....
<zukirep> well the laptop im looking at is my parents
<genii-around> Hm
<zukirep> and its only got a usb slot
<bazhang> so try th e live cd zukirep
<zukirep> so i would need to purchase a flash drive, but I wanted to double check first
<DeltaHeavy> zukirep: It's a netbook?
<genii-around> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<species_4981> ere's a minor confusion i would like some help with please - I have upgraded my OS and due to a mistake, I now have *two* partitions containing systems on my HDD. One is the active one, and the other is now not needed. How do I determine which is which? It isn't obvious but I suspect it should be ...how do I detect the explicit mount point via terminal?
<zukirep> sort of like a small ibm laptop that doesnt have cd drive
<The_Other_Guy> zuki: It really depends on the laptop. As B.A. said, boot from the live disk and see if everything works.
<guntbert> zukirep: you can try from a "live USB stick" too
<ki4ro> zukirep: My Toshiba Satellite works great...make sure to make a swap area and you'll be fine
<zukirep> ok ill check out the live disk
<B0g4r7> My asus netbook works almost great.
<barry2> ubuntu is starting to do my nut, sorry, im leaving for mint
<zukirep> yea i only asked bc my old hp had issues with wifi on ubuntu
<barry2> thx for the help
<CrawlBot> #e3bot Where bots talk to each others ! :D JOIN NOW! #e3bot Where Bot Frenzy Action takes place! You want to have sex, meet or talk with a bot? Come to #e3bot ! Best place on earth for bot ! Bot are being taken care of ! Be part of the revolution and join #e3bot ! The future is #e3bot where people will never have to talk with humans again !! #e3bot !
<zukirep> but ill check out live cd if that is something that can just be downloaded and simulated
<B0g4r7> If it didn't have the doesn't-always-wake-from-suspend issue I'd love it.
<c0deMaster> how to find the wireless driver name?
<guntbert> zukirep: that is an iso, you can use it to create a bootable usb thumb drive
<guntbert> zukirep: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<zukirep> guntbert kk appreciate it
<ki4ro> zukirep: Sounds like the laptop might be a little old...you might want to check here before you try:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<atomopawn> Hello all.  Why I run kbuildsycoca, I get a bunch of warnings about missing semicolons in .desktop files.  What is the appropriate channel for submitting patches for these?
<zukirep> ki4ro thanks
<samster34> ....crap, I think my ubuntu has frozen :/
<samster34> the mouse still moves every couple of seconds, but nothing else updates
<toogfo> I got pinged!
<ki4ro> samster34: Is you hard drive showing a lot of activity?
<samster34> ki4ro: how do I tell
<samster34> it's not a noisy one, so that doesnt help
<upgrayeddd> Hello, I am trying to change my shell with chsh, but everytime I try to I get chsh: PAM authentication failed. I don't think I use a password at all, because I ssh into this Ubuntu box that I'm trying to change the shell for with a key file
<upgrayeddd> How would I go about changing the shell then?
<ki4ro> samster34: Should be a light on the PC
<upgrayeddd> without a password when prompted ?
<samster34> ki4ro: no light. though I suppose it should be pretty busy, I've been wiping it and all...
<toogfo> I got pinged!
<guntbert> toogfo: stop
<bazhang> toogfo, stop that
<ki4ro> samster34: Well my computer used to do that until I realized that I had neglected to give it a swap file or swap partition when I installed it.  I created a swap file on it and its been running great ever since
<sburw> Beidtools problem. Conflict with beidgui and mozilla plugin. Anyone wamna help?
<samster34> ki4ro: the OS is not on the hard disk. I'm running a live one from USB flash memory
<rynkan> stupid synology messing up ipkg...
<sburw> I've 12.04 lts
<ki4ro> samster34: I C...don't know its needs in that case...maybe someone else has an idea
<toogfo> I got pinged!
<MonkeyDust> tooogfo is a bot
<bazhang> was
<IdleOne> and it is gone
<c0deMaster> how to creat hostspot on the wifi interface?
<bazhang> !ics | c0deMaster
<ubottu> c0deMaster: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Eagleman> I am trying to get a WAN IP Address assigned to my eth1 device using vlan's ( becuase there is a switch between my server and the router ) But i cant get it to work, Here is my current configuration on the server: http://pastebin.com/9B125jFm And here is my toplolgy: http://imageshack.us/f/217/99320623.png/
<r3dLunchb0x_>  identify !l0veJ3ss
<IdleOne> r3dLunchb0x_: you may want to change your nickserv password now
<samster34> okay, things are udpating again, cpu usage is at nearly 100% for all 4 cores though....wha
<HunterT> Ugghh I am using Drupal and QuickStart 2.0 and I am trying to create a symlink to websites/dgd7/web (web being my core drupal folder). I want to make it so dgd7.localhost will work as a url.
<Hetep-AFK> hola, the update is suggesting sudo (1.8.2-1) unstable, then gives a prompt (END). What is necessary to proceed with the update?
<tking> pls i cant open .doc file sent to me
<guntbert> Eagleman: what errors do you get? did you load the 8021q module successfully?
<r3dLunchb0x_> thanks idleone, stupid xchat
<Eagleman> yes i did guntbert
<Eagleman> I think the error is on openwrt ( router OS )
<IdleOne> r3dLunchb0x_: put your nickserv pass in the server field under network list
<guntbert> Eagleman: any error messages for us?
<IdleOne> r3dLunchb0x_: that will autosend it to the server on connect and will avoid you having to type it or typing it into a channel
<alchemist9> Hetep-AFK: hit q
<Hetep-AFK> can anybody help with the Ubuntu update?
<Eagleman> Well does my network file looks legit?
<r3dLunchb0x_> i did, but it freaked out and left me with my pants down.... :/
<Eagleman> I want to be sure the problem is not on the router
<Eagleman> server*
<ki4ro> Hetep-AFK: What is the question/problem?
<DeltaHeavy> Sometimes my computer suffers intense lag for ~30 seconds then all text colours seem to randomize. It's happend more than once, and the colours are different every time. It happened while in GNOME 2 fallback mode and recently again after switching to XFCE (no reinstallation). It effects CLI, as well as GUI apps. Anybody have any idea of what's going wrong?
<Hetep-AFK> gracias ki4ro
<Hetep-AFK> gracias alchemist
<ks07> Hey all - I've installed a package from a .deb which is also available from the repos as a newer version, hence apt-get upgrade shows it as requiring an update. How would I go about telling apt-get to ignore this?
<HunterT> Can anyone help me create the symlink that I am trying to create
<DJones> !pinning | ks07
<ubottu> ks07: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<ks07> I've tried dpkg --set-selections, but it hasn't seemed to have worked
<theadmin> ks07: echo "packagename hold" | sudo dpkg --set-selections # Should work.
<samster34> alright, first pass of the disk wipe just finished, but the system remains unresponsive...I have nothing else running?
<HunterT> hmm this isn't working ln -s /home/ben/code/dgd7/web /home/ben/workspace/dgd7
<sid__> hello
<sid__> i'm in a problem
<sid__> can anybody help me
<guntbert> Eagleman: what does    sudo vconfig    say? (I am only fishing around)
<alchemist9> sid__: post your problem..
<sid__> i'm trying to install g++ on my ubuntu 12.04
<IdleOne> sid__: We won't know until you ask a question
<ks07> theadmin, ah right it has worked, it just still shows up, thanks
<sid__> when
<theadmin> sid__: sudo apt-get install build-essential g++
<sid__> i'm giving thi "sudo apt-get install g++"
<guntbert> !enter | sid__
<ubottu> sid__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sid__> it shows can't find the package
<theadmin> !info g++
<ubottu> g++ (source: gcc-defaults (1.112ubuntu5)): GNU C++ compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.6.3-1ubuntu5 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 34 kB
<sid__> why its coming like thid?
<Eagleman> guntbert showing me a help meny xD
<sid__> :(
<IdleOne> sudo apt-get install build-essential - That should be enough
<sid__> i tried tat also
<steveccc_> i have a usb stick in the back of a machine so that a cron job can do a weekly backup to it. Does having it constantly powered instead of plugging it in each friday reduce its lifespan - is it pure reads and writes?
<guntbert> Eagleman: I should have guessed - but there will be a switch to make it show the status
 * alchemist9 hands the pupetmasters bolts to feed ubottu
<theadmin> sid__: Which Ubuntu version are you on?
 * theadmin suspects an EOL user here
<ki4ro> steveccc_: My experience with computers (since 1970) would indicate, if you have a good power source, to leave it plugged in...powering up and down and up and down is what is not good for electronics generaly
<ki4ro> *generally
<tking> theadmin pls  do u know how i can open
<theadmin> tking: "open"?
<r3dLunchb0x_> is there a channel for ubuntu server?
<tking> .doc file
<frankenstein> hiiii
<theadmin> tking: With any sane office suite. LibreOffice, which comes preinstlaled, can do it.
<zykotick9> r3dLunchb0x_: #ubuntu-server
<sid__> eading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package xserver-xorg-input-mtrack
<tking> hmmm
<frankenstein> O.o
<r3dLunchb0x_> sweet zykotick9, ty
<DJones> r3dLunchb0x_: #ubuntu-server
<mattia> ciao
<r3dLunchb0x_> ty DJones
<tking> theadmin - you are right but am surprised bcos i received the .doc file from my university so it is clean and i have opened it on windows b4.
<genii-around> !info xserver-xorg-input-mtrack
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-input-mtrack (source: xf86-input-mtrack): Multitouch X input driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.0-2build2 (precise), package size 23 kB, installed size 99 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<genii-around> Hm
<theadmin> sid__: Again, which Ubuntu version are you now?
<tking> couldn't check my timetable
<mattia> ubuntu studio
<theadmin> tking: Hm. Try "swriter path/to/your.doc" and see if that opens it -- broken file associations or something maybe
<genii-around> sid__: So when you try to install g++ it tells you it can't find e xserver-xorg-input-mtrack ?
<steveccc_> ki4ro: thanks
<tking> theadmin tking@TKing-HP-PC:~/Downloads$ swritter "L5 BSCS GRP1_57.doc"
<tking> command not found
<theadmin> tking: There's only one "t" in "swriter"
<tking> yes i tried it
<tking> with 1
<theadmin> Hm
<theadmin> !find /usr/bin/swriter
<ubottu> Package/file /usr/bin/swriter does not exist in precise
<theadmin> ...Where does LibreOffice even install to?
<tking> theadmin find / -iname u52nnKr-xIE 2>/dev/null /usr/bin/swriter
<theadmin> tking: Try "lowriter" instead
<theadmin> Seems like some naming change in a recent version, not sure when exactly... Didn't track my upgrades too well
<tking> ok
<tking> theadmin  error poped up saying file bla bla bla
<theadmin> tking: Err, "bla bla bla"?
<tking> yes i cant copy the error cos its a dialog box
<theadmin> !screenshot | tking
<ubottu> tking: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<DJones> theadmin: lowriter should be in /usr/bin/lowriter
<theadmin> DJones: Yeah, but apparently "swriter" is all gone now
 * alchemist9 worries about theadmin over the serious bot usage...
<theadmin> alchemist9: Well, typing out what can be accessed by a factoid easily is pointless :P
<alchemist9> true..
<DJones> tking: Which version of ubuntu are you using
<tking> theadmin i know, cant find the dialogue box anymore bcos i switched to this Xchat client, and when i tried re-running the file
<tking> nothing happen
<tking> 12.04
<tking> DJones 12.04
<DJones> tking: Thats the same as me
<DJones> tking: Can you run this command "which lowriter"
<tking> DJones it shows usr/bin/lowriter
<DJones> Odd
<samster34> hmmm...I just completed a single pass of writing 0xFF to the entirety of my 750GB disk, inspecting it with hexdump it is full of gibberish though??
<ole__> org
<alchemist9> samster34: bad sectors?
<samster34> alchemist9: unlikely, it has a single bad sector
<upgrayeddd> Hi, how can I change my shell without a password?
<samster34> if I write a couple hundred MB worth of 0x00 or 0xff to the disk right from the beginning, and hexdump it again, those show up
<samster34> but that's what I've been doing before, where does the gibberish come from
<theadmin> upgrayeddd: Will need to be root for that I think
<upgrayeddd> I use a keyfile to ssh into my ubuntu computer, and don't use a password. I wish to change the default shell from bash to zsh with chsh -s /bin/zsh. It prompts for a password however
<genii-around> samster34: Maybe the last bits didn't get flushed from the write buffer yet
<upgrayeddd> theadmin: doesn't Ubuntu's root not have password/isn't accessible by default?
<jrib> upgrayeddd: have the admin do it
<samster34> genii-around: I've been writing ~750GB worth of FF to the disk
<theadmin> upgrayeddd: Well we haz sudo
<genii-around> upgrayeddd: Correct
<zykotick9> upgrayeddd: just because you use an sshkey to loging does NOT mean you don't have a password - you do
<upgrayeddd> jrib: I am the admin... and su -l root doesn't work
<samster34> I doubt it could all fit in any buffer
<jrib> upgrayeddd: then use sudo.
<r3dLunchb0x_> upgradeddd: what exactly are you trying to do?
<theadmin> upgrayeddd: "sudo" is the only way, the default root password isn't present (or rather, the hash in /etc/passwd is set to "!" which is just an impossible value, no entry will match that)
<r3dLunchb0x_> do you want to keep that shell permanently?
<jrib> upgrayeddd: (as whatever user you have with sudo access)
<upgrayeddd> r3dLunchb0x_: I'm trying to change the default shell from bash to zsh.
<upgrayeddd> theadmin: I've tried sudo chsh -s /bin/zsh, no dice
<exetron> whois
<theadmin> upgrayeddd: Well, that probably changed root's shell
<zykotick9> upgrayeddd: no sudo - just "chsh"
<upgrayeddd> zykotick9: right, then I'm prompted for a pass...
<r3dLunchb0x_> upgrayeddd: for what user?
<theadmin> upgrayeddd: Just use chsh, yes, I don't see why that's really a problem to enter your password
<loculinux> ola
<zykotick9> upgrayeddd: right - type it in
<upgrayeddd> r3dLunchb0x_: ubuntu. I don't have  password
<loculinux> espña
<zykotick9> upgrayeddd: yes - you do!
<loculinux> hay espña
<zykotick9> !es | loculinux
<ubottu> loculinux: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<r3dLunchb0x_> upgrayeddd: not the root user, but one you login all the time?
<upgrayeddd> zykotick9: is there a default one or something I'm missing?
<lxz6516> theadmin: if you log in with ssh public key auth, you don't need the password for the account
<upgrayeddd> yeah r3dLunchb0x_, the default one given for a 12.04 EC2 micro instance
<zykotick9> upgrayeddd: "default" no - it's what you set it too
<lxz6516> theadmin: so upgrayeddd is logged in without knowing the password
<theadmin> upgrayeddd: If you don't have a password, you may set it with passwd easily.
<upgrayeddd> Yep lxz6516, just with a keyfile
<lxz6516> theadmin: passwd will prompt for the old password first...
<r3dLunchb0x_> upgrayeddd: edit the .bashrc for that user on that host, add /bin/zsh to the last part of that file
<loculinux> ola
<r3dLunchb0x_> upgrayeddd: then type ". ./.bashrc"
<loculinux> alguien habla esppañol
<theadmin> upgrayeddd: On the other hand, "sudo chsh -s /bin/zsh your_username" will change the shell without asking for your password (and "sudo passwd username" will also work in a similar manner)
<zykotick9> r3dLunchb0x_: lol - that's funny.  use .bashrc to change shell
<jrib> upgrayeddd: if you can't sudo and don't have a root password, then you aren't the admin by definition
<loculinux> esañol
<upgrayeddd> jrib: I just used sudo passwd and made a new UNIX password
 * jrib sighs
<r3dLunchb0x_> zykotick9: or .profile
<upgrayeddd> thanks for all the help. and yes jrib, I was sudoer by default with this ubuntu user
<loculinux> problem
<loculinux> si
<loculinux> ola
<theadmin> upgrayeddd: Uh, with "sudo passwd" you changed the root's password (I think), which is bad
<loculinux> from
<zykotick9> chsh shouldn't have anything to do with sudo!  it's just the users' password that is required
<theadmin> loculinux: Just ask the question already.
<theadmin> zykotick9: Yes, but if it's not there, well, we need to get around somehow
<loculinux> españ
<KorvinSzanto> how do I connect to smb?
<jrib> !es | loculinux
<ubottu> loculinux: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<theadmin> !es | loculinux
<loculinux> hablo poco imgles
<loculinux> yes
<zykotick9> theadmin: the password is there - the user just doesn't know it.
<loculinux> yes
<llutz> zykotick9: and how did he use sudo then?
<loculinux> theadmin
<zykotick9> llutz: ? i doubt they could
<loculinux> hello
<llutz> zykotick9: <upgrayeddd> jrib: I just used sudo passwd and made a new UNIX password
<SkippersBoss> !ask | locolinux
<ubottu> locolinux: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<upgrayeddd> Hmm, what you are saying is right theadmin. I managed to make a password for the root and am able to do su -l root now, but when doing passwd on the normal ubuntu user, it asks for the old pass...
<loculinux> no emtiendo
<upgrayeddd> how can I create a password for ubuntu as root?
<zykotick9> !noroot | upgrayeddd
<jrib> upgrayeddd: what password do you enter when you sudo?
<ubottu> upgrayeddd: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<llutz> upgrayeddd: as root "passwd username"
<upgrayeddd> jrib: none
<upgrayeddd> jrib: I can sudo as user ubuntu with no password prompt, I thought it was odd too..
<Jordan_U> upgrayeddd: Are you using a LiveCD/USB?
<upgrayeddd> Jordan_U: nope, Ubuntu 12.04 micro instance on AWS EC2
<upgrayeddd> I've noticed this same exact behavior before on EC2 as well, but I forgot how I solved it last time...
<Jordan_U> upgrayeddd: What is the output of "whoami"?
<upgrayeddd> ok, thanks llutz that solved it. I made a new pass for user ubuntu as root with 'passwd ubuntu'
<samster34> so, does anyone have an idea how after hours of writing 0xff to the disk, it can be full of random gibberish?!
<guntbert> llutz: while that helped in this case it may call troubles if the home directory is encrypted
<llutz> guntbert: true
<lxz6516> samster34: how excactly did you write to the disk?
<samster34> lxz6516: sudo dcfldd pattern=FF pf=/dev/sda bs=4k
<samster34> of, not pf
<lxz6516> samster34: i don't know dcfldd but i guess it's a pimped version of dd
<lxz6516> samster34: and /dev/sda is the correct block device?
<dr_willis> how are you reading the disk.. and why all this effort
<samster34> yes...I tried it on smaller segments first, and it worked. I ran it again, just to be sure, and it overwrote the gibberish with FF
<samster34> it's the ONLY device
<lxz6516> samster34: so you are running a live system from cd?
<samster34> from USB, yes
<lxz6516> samster34: if you run the live system from USB stick or disk, there must be /dev/sdb or something
<lxz6516> samster34: or is it a USB cdrom?
<samster34> no, usb flash memory
<samster34> it's listed as /dev/loop0
<samster34> ah, no, /dev/sdg
<lxz6516> samster34: /dev/loop0 is just a loop device, it must be connected to something
<lxz6516> samster34: see output of   losetup /dev/loop0
<samster34> yes, there's two flash memory drives on sdg and sdf respectively
<benwalburn> does anyone know how to fix the screen resolution for games under wine? I set the resolution to = to my screen, but there's a huge blank spot on the right
<samster34> I'm sure I didn't overwrite those, because the live system still boots from them
<lxz6516> samster34: okay
<samster34> also, they don't have a capacity of 750GB
<lxz6516> samster34: and how do you read the disk?
<samster34> sudo dd if=/dev/sda bs=4k | hexdump -C
<killer> hi
<samster34> maybe not the best way to check the whole thing, but it showed discrepancies in the first bytes already
<killer> I keep getting low space messages, but I'v hardly used any disk space
 * alchemist9 waves back at killer
<triad> some alternatives for SPSS ?
<lxz6516> samster34: i'd suggest using hexdump -Cv since it doesn't leave out the null bytes
<samster34> lxz6516: ok
<lxz6516> samster34: but that doesn't explain reading non-ff bytes
<samster34> it shows the 0x56 and 0xff patterns I wrote to the disk for testing just now...
<lxz6516> samster34: maybe this pimped version of dd is buggy?
<s0m3nak3dguy> despite following multiple tutorials for several weeks, I have yet to get my rtl8187 up and running.  Anyone available to help me out?
<samster34> lxz6516: I don't think it's THAT buggy, as I said I tested it for a few GB before, and just now again, at I see the expected values on the disk
<lxz6516> samster34: hmm
<Jordan_U> samster34: Try with normal dd and if=/dev/zero, just to rule out odd things we might not know about this tool.
<zykotick9> killer: can you pastebin "df -h"
<samster34> I've done dd with /dev/zero
<samster34> also works
<samster34> hold on, I'm installing some more ram..
<Jordan_U> samster34: What do you mean by "also works"?
<samster34> Jordan_U: I wrote a couple GB of zero to the disk, and they showed up
<r3dLunchb0x_> smaster34: what other command were you trying?
<Jordan_U> samster34: Then what problem are you having with dd?
<samster34> Jordan_U: it doesn't let me write 0xFF for example
<samster34> r3dLunchb0x_: dcfldd
<r3dLunchb0x_> samster34: is that  a different dd package?
<Idestem> Hi!
<samster34> r3dLunchb0x_: yes, it also allows writing of custom patterns
<r3dLunchb0x_> samster34: looking at the homepage now.
<samster34> anyway, the problem is...they all appear to write to the disk fine
<samster34> but after it was done it was suddenly filled with gibberish
<samster34> not that I wouldn't want a random write, but dd from /dev/urandom is incredibly slow
<r3dLunchb0x_> samster34: what exactly are you trying to accomplish with this?
<s0m3nak3dguy> can anyone point me to some detailed wireless troubleshooting? I can't get a rtl8187 to work properly..
<samster34> I want to wipe the disk
<r3dLunchb0x_> samster34: using /dev/urandom||/dev/random it has to wait till those get some "random" data in them to write
<alchemist9> s)m#nak3dguy: what part of the process are you having issues with?
<samster34> r3dLunchb0x_: doesn't really matter to me why it's slow, it just is :)
<r3dLunchb0x_> samster34: do a for loop on the command line and dev/zero one time, /dev/urandom for dd
<s0m3nak3dguy> alchemist9: The device is seen, a interface is created, however; I can't connect or see any scan data
<samster34> r3dLunchb0x_: ?
<alchemist9> s0m3nak3dguy: let me think a second..
<s0m3nak3dguy> alchemist9: ok, ty and take your time, i've got a ll day lol
<r3dLunchb0x_> samster34: how big is the disk?
<samster34> 750 GB ~ 715GiB
<samster34> I've been letting it write 0xff for hours..
<oCean> s0m3nak3dguy: the devices are not blocked? What is the output of  rfkill list?
<samster34> only to find it full of everything but that
<genii-around> s0m3nak3dguy: Are you using some older Ubuntu version? I'm pretty sure that chipset was supported after about 9.04 ( Jaunty)
<s0m3nak3dguy> genii-around: i'm using a recently installed 12.04
<s0m3nak3dguy> oCean: rfkill list no blocks
<oCean> genii-around: exactly, it "should" work easily
<alchemist9> s0m3nak3dguy: okay try configuring it with iwconfig it should pop out an error message on why it isn't connecting...
<exetron> test
<r3dLunchb0x_> samster34: look at this: http://how-to.wikia.com/wiki/How_to_wipe_a_hard_drive_clean_in_Linux
<exetron> again
<pretender> does anyone know how to install Peer Guardian  linux in ubuntu 12.04
<oCean> exetron: use #test for that
<s0m3nak3dguy> alchemist9: tried that with network-manager disabled(can't think of anything else I should disable), i will find a place to list my dmesg.
<benwalburn> does anyone know how to fix the screen resolution for games under wine? I set the resolution to = to my screen, but there's a huge blank spot on the right
<skomorokh> i hadn't updated my laptop for a few weeks. did that, saw a bunch of packages so i rebooted. now i have no mouse--it's a thinkpad with the touchpad turned off.  i note that xorg vmmouse and evdev has point releases, anyone else have a porblem with those?
<Idestem> Hi!
 * alchemist9 waves at Idestem
<r3dLunchb0x_> skomokh: you'll have to go into terminal and type "sudo apt-get -f install"
<samster34> r3dLunchb0x_: that#s what I#ve been doing...only writing 0xff for now instead of random data, since I can't wait a week for this thing to do two passes
<r3dLunchb0x_> samster34: its a 750GB disk....dd does byte-by-byte....are you planning on using this disk again?
<skomorokh> r3dLunchb0x_: first thing i tried, alas, no dice
<skomorokh> r3dLunchb0x_: also not seeing much informative in the xorg log
 * alchemist9 wished a kernel compile didn't take 8 hours T.T
<r3dLunchb0x_> skomorokh: you'll have to go into terminal and type "sudo apt-get -f install"
<samster34> r3dLunchb0x_: yes
<r3dLunchb0x_> samster34: ah, gotcha...
<kyle__> alchemist9: What on earth are you using?  A 200mhz ARM processor?  It didn't take 8 hours back in the PII days!
<skomorokh> r3dLunchb0x_: thanks, but i've done this to no effect
<r3dLunchb0x_> skomorokh: did you also do "sudo apt-get update"
<alchemist9> kyle__: it's only been 4, only took 4 hours on a 400mhz powerpc but i'm running a i386 1.2ghz...
<s0m3nak3dguy> alchemist9: pastebin.com/kba87QtN
<kyle__> alchemist9: O_o 1.2ghz 386?
<r3dLunchb0x_> samster34: what about shred? you tried that?
<alchemist9> kyle__: I'm a sucker for antiques?
<kyle__> alchemist9: Oh, you mean 32bit.
<skomorokh> r3dLunchb0x_: yeaup, that's very much how it found the packages that got installed. i just checked and i'm not using any xorg.conf either (thought maybe i'd need to regenerate that)
<samster34> r3dLunchb0x_: nope. is there a way to monitor it's progress? I'd like to be able to tell how far along it is..
<kyle__> alchemist9: Eh, I think my netbook is barely faster than that...1.4, 1.6 maybe...
<alchemist9> s0m3nak3dguy:post the url again...
<mrsuchyPL> Hi everone
<s0m3nak3dguy> alchemist9: http://pastebin.com/kba87QtN
<alchemist9> kyle__: I have no clue why it's taking longer on the 386 than it did on the powerpc..
<samster34> urgh, what...now my live system won't boot anymore
<kyle__> alchemist9: Yea...especially considering gcc never made terribly great code for PPC, so gcc built with gcc is slow on ppc.
<r3dLunchb0x_> samster34: what about creating a new filesystem on it....
<kyle__> c.
<samster34> kernel panic - not syncing: stack-protector: kernel stack is corrupted in : fffffffff8152a07f
<genii-around> samster34: http://linuxcommando.blogspot.ca/2008/06/show-progress-during-dd-copy.html
<kyle__> samster34: Have you run a memory test?  Memtest86 probably is on that live-cd boot :)
<r3dLunchb0x_> skomorokh: and you're mouse pad still doesn't work? what laptop are you using?
<samster34> nevermind
<samster34> RAM wasnt all the way in
 * kyle__ does recall building gcc 2.9 with 3.x, because 3.x was so damn slow, but produced faster code, and gcc 2.9 was fast. 
<r3dLunchb0x_> samster34: whew, I thought maybe you ran a dd from that last site on /dev/sda.... glad that's not the case.
<samster34> r3dLunchb0x_: nah, I even recreated the flash drive from the iso, so that couldnt have been it
<alchemist9> kyle__: gcc 3.x isn't too horible on powerpc ran rather smooth sucks on i386, works fine on i686... slackers... XD
<r3dLunchb0x_> samster34: you're going to sell this drive then? are you working for DoD or something and you don't want the content possibly retieved?
<kyle__> alchemist9: because we all know what a big audience i386 is vs the fringe processors like xscale core-2 and opteron ;)
 * kyle__ blinks
<kyle__> wait...xscale is one of the antique arm variants isn't it... errr.  I mean ARM8
<kyle__> s/8/9/g
<samster34> r3dLunchb0x_: if I was, I couldn't talk about it :p
<samster34> alright, this time after a reboot, the data I wrote to the disk for testing is still there....as you'd expect from sort of permanent storage >_>
<r3dLunchb0x_> samster34: lol. well if you're not then I would think creating several partitions on it and filesystems would overwrite anything *important*
<proby> hello , when i run synaptic or gdebi it always run as superuser without prompting to a password , anny suggetions how to make the password prompt back??
<alchemist9> kyle__: like I said I'm a sucker for antiques...
<samster34> r3dLunchb0x_: there's also the option of using the ata secure erase command, but I don#t think you can monitor the progress of that at all :/
<proby>  hello , when i run synaptic or gdebi it always run as superuser without prompting to a password , anny suggetions how to make the password prompt back??
<kyle__> alchemist9: I have a color-next pizza box in my office.
<reisio> proby: hit CTRL+ALT+t, then type 'whoami', then ENTER
<r3dLunchb0x_> kyle__: that is impressive.
<tyler_d> proby: you have probably modified your sudoers file, verify the contents by doing visudo
<proby> reisio am the user
<kyle__> r3dLunchb0x_: When I get some of that mythical "downtime", I'm going to hook it up to the network, try it as a daily use terminal.
<proby> tyler_d yes i had modified them
<mkanyicy> proby, try to investigate whether the NOPASSWD option is set for you by running something like 'sudo visudo'
<reisio> proby: what does it say
<r3dLunchb0x_> kyle__: that would be awesome. ;-)
<proby> debianuser
<johnjacobjingerh> i'm trying to find a reliable speedtest to test my internet speed from my ubuntu server
<johnjacobjingerh> anyone know anything that works from a command line interface?
<munchor> I have installed emacs 24, but it comes in the name of emacs-snapshot. How can I symlink it with emacs? Thank you.
<proby> tyler_d am having debianuser ALL=(ALL) ALL is that wrong??
<tyler_d> proby: you will need to restore from a backup, or alternately I would suggest reading the manual... man visudo
<proby> okey
<tyler_d> proby: that does however look right
<skomorokh> r3dLunchb0x_: Lenovo t520... using the trackpoint, trackpad off in bios. This always Just Worked.
<skomorokh> r3dLunchb0x_: apologies for blip, was restarting X and took a sec to realise it wasn't spotty cell service and that somehow I needed to restart network-manager
<lagger> Hello could someone answer me a quesiton about a non-ubuntu live cd
<r3dLunchb0x_> skomorokh: its all good. I have encountered different issues with ubuntu update from 11.04 to 12.04, so just giving you what I figured out for those items
<alchemist9> s0m3nak3dguy: try bringing both rtl interfaces down then bringing your problem device back up and connecting the device, I got to jet..
<skomorokh> r3dLunchb0x_: yup yup... this was on 12.04, thses are just updates from the last week or so
<s0m3nak3dguy> alchemist9: will try again, thx for the help and consideration
<BluesKaj> lagger, ask in the the distro distro support chat
<lagger> where is the distro distro support chat
<lagger> I did, I asked in #kororaa, no one is there
 * alchemist9 waves at the people time for work...
<BluesKaj> err just distro
<lagger> all I want to know is how to open a terminal
<lagger> I SAID ALL IWANT TO DO IS KNOW HOW TO PEN  A TERMINAL
<tyler_d> lagger: ctrl-alt-t
<exetron> i am just starting irssi, nickcolor.pl does not seem to do anything
<reisio> "Kororaa was born out of a desire to make Linux easier for new users" :p
<reisio> exetron: #irssi
<BluesKaj> #fedora , maybe lagger
<genii-around> reisio: If tyhey wanted to ease the way, they should offer better online support, apparently
<reisio> genii-around: or actually ease it :p
<Giddeon> I just upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04.  When I log into the terminal, I now get to see some stats about the server.  Is there a command I can run to print those stats on demand?
<tyler_d> Giddeon: stat
<tyler_d> Giddeon: uptime, sar, top
<n58oo> htop
<tyler_d> Giddeon: uptime
<tyler_d> Giddeon: :p there are lots and lots :)
<reisio> might be clear what it is from /etc/issue or something
<r3dLunchb0x_> Giddeon: htop, but you might have to install that via sudo apt-get install htop
<Giddeon> Thanks guys.  I just tried them all and nothing seems to match the output that's being displayed at login.  htop doesn't appear to be installed yet
<reisio> Giddeon: might be clear what it is from /etc/issue or something
<Giddeon> would something like this be kicked off by bashrc?
<zane78219> hi, i have a gateway ma7 with a broad com wireless card that isnt
<zane78219> working
<reisio> Giddeon: if it's after login, yeah maybe
<reisio> zane78219: which card?
<zane78219> reisio, bcm4311
<reisio> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<zane78219> reisio, no luck I tried that already
<reisio> define no luck
<zane78219> no change, iwconfig shows no wlan
<barry2> how do i change directory to my usb stick in temrinal
<Volison> HI
<Volison> I installed Ubuntu on my laptop.
<Volison> But now it won't boot
<Volison> I get a black screen and a blinking cursor
<machicola> anyone good at math? how does 100 - 25 * 3 % 4 = 97
<barry2> yes
<barry2> i think...
<machicola> ahh screw it, i should move on anyways
<Volison> I found on google that if I will hold shift button during hold that will get me to GRUB, but that doesn't work.
<barry2> 25*3 = 75, 75%4 =3  so 100-3=97
<barry2> machicola, see?
<r3dLunchb0x_> machicola: you have to tell it what part to do first with ()'s, or it will do the math it's own way and some of those get parsed before others.
<zane78219> :)
<Pici> machicola: ##math
<tyler_d> lol
<barry2> no, im a mathematician
<barry2> i can explain
<barry2> if he would reply
<Pici> its offtopic for *this* channel though
<barry2> well i answered  him anywya
<zane78219> ^^^ this
<KorvinSzanto> My VPN service keeps failing to start
<KorvinSzanto> how can I fix this
<machicola> oh yeah! thanks barry.... messed up by looking at the remainder as a fraction of the dividing number
<machicola> i was doing 75%4=.75
<machicola> doh
<barry2> use brackets if u want that
<Lynnthear> Hi. can anyone point me in the right direction. I'm trying to use emacs and org-mode while not under X. And when I press Alt Right arrow I switch to the next TTY. Where can I find how to deal with this?
<machicola> let me just go jump off a cliff now
<barry2> carry on machicola
<Volison> How does pressing shift key to get GRUB work?
<Volison> I am pressing the shift key but I don't get GRUB.
<genii-around> Volison: Is it the shift key on the left side of your keyboard?
<machicola> barry2: that won't be possible once both legs have been shattered
<forevertheuni> peeps is there anyway to change the temp the fan starts to spin much more? I need my laptop fan to start spinning to the max much earlier. cause well cpu is fresh but gpu gets hot because fan is not at max.
<DJones> Volison: are you pressing the left shift key, from memory thats the only one that does it
<machicola> will need the ambulance to 'carry me on'
<OerHeks> Volison, how did you install, using Wubi ?
<Volison> oh, ok. I'll try that with left shift key
<Volison> OerHeks: No. Fresh install.
<OerHeks> Oke, then left shift should work as genii-around + DJones say.
<Volison> It doesn't work.
<Volison> I keep on pressing it right from the time I press the power button.
<Volison> but it still halts with black screen and blinking cursor.
<zane78219> additional drivers tells me the driver is active but not in use
<Volison> I guess I'll simply do a fresh install again.
<Volison> I had done it today only.
<Etale> Hi people. I'm trying to get the hang of newsgroups. I used to use them many, many, many years ago, but I can't figure out how hey work now. Is a "news server" a bunch of particular newsgroups? In trying to make a newsgroups account in thunderbird, it would only let me make an account for a particular news server. Meaning that for every news server I have to open a new account.
<Etale> Is that reasonable? Is there a way to make one account with which I can get into many news servers?
<melow01> If I want to encrypt a JPG file for FTP use, is GPG the best method on Ubuntu?
<exetron> z
<TheLordOfTime> Etale:  what do you mean by newsgroups?
<TheLordOfTime> if you mean that ancient obscure thing...
<KorvinSzanto> I'm trying to connect to l2tp>ipsec vpn
<KorvinSzanto> ths l2tp-ipsec-vpn isn't working
<Etale> TheLordOfTime, I do indeed mean that ancient obscure thing.
<exetron> z
<exetron> ls
<Etale> (As ancient and obscure as IRC...)
<KorvinSzanto> https://gist.github.com/2975406
<dougl> trying to configure my UPS on 12.04 => does anyone know what port apcupsd is using to communicate with my mac and windows clients?
<BluesKaj> Etale, nothing obscure about irc , unless you just use IMs and jabber clients etc
<zallx> KorvinSzanto: whats that ?
<dougl> the server and ups on on my ubuntu machine and I want my mac and pc to shut down when on batt backup and my ubuntu server to remain running as long as possible.
<exetron> .
<Etale> BluesKaj, I've started using IRC again for the first time in more than a decade very recently. Back when I used it, it was a very different place. I thought I should give the ol' newsgroups a revisit. See what happened to that world...
<zallx> write me a linux to ps vita project exported
<BluesKaj> dougl, check port 9100
<zallx> all libs in one tarlib
<dougl> BluesKaj, thanks - giving it a try now
<zallx> how do i fix my tvtuner in ubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> Etale, yeah newsgroups are still around I think , but I haven't used them for 10 yrs either
<reisio> Psi-Jack: and yet I don't see you participate much here, do you pay attention? :p
<BluesKaj> zallx, check out tvtime
<dougl> BluesKaj, no cigar - but thanks for thinking of me :)
<zallx> i got a a alarm clock that plays radio mp3 avi pics ... can i hook the radio wire toa cable coax ?
<Etale> BluesKaj, I've been seeing the word "usenet" a lot recently. Is it synonymous with newsgroups?
<zallx> BluesKaj: GOT IT INSTALLED ITS JUST NOT WORKING
<zallx> oops
<kekko> list
<BluesKaj> dougl, usenet is a commercial venture afaik
<zallx> by her majecsty the queen
<KorvinSzanto> the l2tp-ipsec-vpn isn't working, I can't connect
<KorvinSzanto> https://gist.github.com/2975406
<zallx> its the first email server ?
<zallx> usenet ?
<BluesKaj> never used usenet
<BluesKaj> :)
<xxiao> under 12.04, how can I get the button to display a clean desktop?
<xxiao> i.e. swap between lots of stuff on window, and nothing on window
<zallx> nntp descramble be-nl-vl
<xxiao>  could not find it
 * xxiao is trying to love unity
<exetron> .
<KorvinSzanto> I'm running ubuntu 12.04 and I need to connect to this vpn: http://kb.iu.edu/data/algk.html
<Etale> zallx, is it synonymous with newsgroups?
<zallx> i want a key from a descramble pic and use that usenet key broadcast to descramble my coax descrambled input dvb
<zallx> thats about the most use of usenet
<cybernet> anything interesting around here ?
<zallx> Day changed to 23 Jun 2012
<xxiao> how to switch back/forward a blank and full-of-terminal desktop under 12.04
<xxiao> gosh, why is it that hard
<zallx> howto dvb-t in ubuntu ?
<zallx> and bugtrack it ?
<dougl> BluesKaj> dougl, usenet is a commercial venture afaik - I am sorry... I dont understand what this means to me?
<kekko> list
<kekko> lista
<SkippersBoss> zallx: me-tv will do fime. If you start it from terminal you get what you want mayb: me-tv -v
<kekko> list
<OerHeks> kekko try !list
<BluesKaj> dougl, it costs mobey to use http://www.usenet.net/
<BluesKaj> er  money
<BluesKaj> bbl
<|Long|> what is the best irc client for ubuntu 12.04?
<bazhang> !best | |Long|
<ubottu> |Long|: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<exetron> irssi?
<|Long|> bazhang, LOL
<W8KWA> |long| Gome-xchat, or x-chat, or Kvirc
<Meistarin> Hello
<bazhang> |Long|, dont poll here
<exetron> how do u refer to a nother user when sending a message with irssi?
<|Long|> W8KWA, thanks
<Meistarin> Can anyone help me to get to the rtorrent config file on terminal ?
 * W8KWA nods
<Meistarin> Tried to google a lot of stuff but no can do :s
<zykotick9> Meistarin: ~/.rtorrent.rc
<Meistarin> What to write before that ?
<Meistarin> I'm totally new to ubuntu
<|Long|> W8KWA, do you know the package name for irc apps?
<KorvinSzanto> the l2tp-ipsec-vpn isn't working, I can't connect
<KorvinSzanto> https://gist.github.com/2975406
<W8KWA> use the software center, xchat is in there, so is Kvirc
<|Long|> W8KWA, thanks again
<W8KWA> np
<L3top> KorvinSzanto: are you using linuxmce or vera/mi casa verde?
<KorvinSzanto> neither
<L3top> Jun 22 14:47:21.662 ipsec__plutorun: Starting Pluto subsystem...      <=-------- that is pluto... the only remnants of pluto are those two projects afaik
<KorvinSzanto> then I'm not sure
<KorvinSzanto> what are the implications of tht
<L3top> Well... it is an automation platform... and if it was LCME then I wrote the current installer/snapshot creator and this would be my fault, and you should be in another room.
<L3top> But if you are unaware of it, then you are not likely using it... it is sort of all encompassing.
<KorvinSzanto> heh
<KorvinSzanto> yeah I haven't actively installed either of those things
<L3top> and I have fixed all of the ipsec stuff on the current install
<L3top> lol
<exetron> how can i repeat ones nick to refer to?
<KorvinSzanto> L3top, what would you suggest I attempt to fix this?
<KorvinSzanto> I have 0 experience before today with VPN
<iHarp> Any luck with Opengl support for Intel GMA 950 on linux?
<exetron> iHarp: old revision opengl
<iHarp> Can I downgrade?
<L3top> I am not really sure... I am more curious what is using pluto.
<KorvinSzanto> heh
<L3top> I will see what I can figure out... brb.
<exetron> tHarp: glxinfo | grep gl  shows your current supported version
<upgrayeddd> Hi, how can I add a  GTK theme in Ubuntu 12.04 with normal Unity?
<upgrayeddd> I have a .tar.gz gtk theme file. Previously in GNOME, I could just drag it in the Appearance window
<iHarp> exetron: http://pastebin.com/947NxsxF
<iHarp> exetron: I'm using a macbook 1,1
<upgrayeddd> I've tried extracting the theme and moving its folder to /usr/share/themes/ but it doesn't show up in the Appearance > Themes window in Settings
<L3top> ok KorvinSzanto... http://linux.die.net/man/8/ipsec_pluto     nothing to do with us.
<L3top> I just naturally assumed.
<trism> upgrayeddd: the themes in Appearance are hardcoded in 12.04, extract the theme and then use myunity or gnome-tweak-tool to select the theme
<KorvinSzanto> meeeeeh
<|midnight|> does anyone can recommend a ubuntu based distro for a 1gb netbook? ubuntu 12.04 are slow.
<upgrayeddd> thanks trism
<KorvinSzanto> |midnight|, lubuntu
<iceroot> |midnight|: lubuntu
<KorvinSzanto> =]
<iceroot> |midnight|: and please remove the | from your nick. its not nice to write that on qwertz
<iHarp> |midnight|: Check out xubuntu. Do some reading on it
<|midnight|> how about netrunner kde 4.8?
<|midnight|> is this too heavy?
<KorvinSzanto> I would say so
<MonkeyDust> |midnight|  type /nick midnight, pls
<iceroot> midnight_: kde is to heavy
<iHarp> midnight_: xubuntu and lubuntu are both nice. (lighter)
<iceroot> midnight_: lxde (lubuntu) is the best you can find for small hardware
<midnight_> i dont want to use xfce or lxde
<iceroot> midnight_: then use kde, gnome, unity
<MonkeyDust> midnight_  there are light ubuntu based distros, but they are not supported here
<midnight_> well thank you guys
<iHarp> exetron: did you get my pastebin link ^^
<UNG> hello, anyone knows, where can I locate the pbr file?
<iceroot> UNG: what should a pbr file be?
<UNG> well, i don't know if it is a file, but i need to acces the partition boot record, any ideas on how to do it?
<iceroot> UNG: you want the partition table? or the master boot record?
<iceroot> UNG: and why you want them?
<UNG> partition table
<L3top> I am sorry KorvinSzanto, I do not have any insight as to your problem, my fix was a permissions error which I created...
<UNG> i want them, because gparted screw up one of my partitions
<UNG> it resized it with an error
<UNG> and i need to fix it
<KorvinSzanto> that's alright L3top it seems to be something that hasn't been fixed yet
<TheLordOfTime> UNG what errors are they throwing?
<TheLordOfTime> s/are they/is gparted/
<KorvinSzanto> maybe it's a feature that isn't used too often or something
<KorvinSzanto> also I could be doing it wrong
<UNG> it says, that the device size is diffeent, then the volume size
<iceroot> UNG: the partition table is not a file, its part of a specific byte-range from the hdd
<UNG> different*
<iceroot> UNG: and of course you should have make a backup first of that layout
<UNG> how can i do that?
<iceroot> UNG: dd the first 512bytes from the hdd
<iceroot> UNG: BEFORE you destroy it woith gparted
<iHarp> Is it possible to upgrade a macbook's EFI from linux?
<UNG> dd if=/dev/sda of=/some/where/myCurrentPbr.pbr bs=512 count=1 skip=63 i found this command, and i wondered what to tpy in the pbr directory
<UNG> type*
<psusi> iHarp, what do you mean?
<UNG> or does it just copy the pbr into a file to a directory, that i just choose?
<L3top> UNG if=Input "file"    of=output "file"
<UNG> thanks
<psusi> UNG, it copies sector 63, which may or may not be a pbr, into a file somewhere you specify
<iHarp> psusi: There is an EFI upgrade for my macbook. But I only have linux installed. However the upgrade is only available in .dmg format.
<UNG> well, lets suppose i put instead 63, the sector, where my ntfs partition starts, is there the pbr stored?
<psusi> iHarp, I'm guessing you mean it's a firmware upgrade, and the .dmg probably contains a mac program to flash it... so you would need macos to do that
<alchemist9> iHarp: afaik EFI is firmware based updatable in apples confused os...
<psusi> UNG, it would be better to not specify any sector and point if to the partition instead
<iceroot> UNG: as i said, the partition table is stored in the first 512bytes
<psusi> UNG, why would you want to do this though?
<iceroot> UNG: of the device
<Prenuk> afaik (U)EFI is a replacement of the old BIOS
<psusi> iceroot, it's the first 512 bytes of the partition, not the whole disk
<iHarp> psusi: Yes, it is a firmware upgrade. So there is no way to do that from linux then?
<L3top> UNG: I did not backread... but it is FUNDAMENTAL that you do not dd a partition/drive that is mounted
<iceroot> psusi: no, the whole disk
<psusi> iHarp, not unless apple provides one, which is unlikely
<UNG> psusi: i need to edit the pbr of that partition, because it got corrupted, when resising in gparted
<iceroot> psusi: first 512bytes of /dev/sda
<psusi> iceroot, no... pbr stands for partition boot record
<iceroot> psusi: and i am talking about partition table
<Jordan_U> iHarp: It's probably possible to just copy the right file to your EFI System Partition and reboot, but given that this is pretty important stuff I wouldn't trust "possible". Use OSX to configure firmware upgrades.
<UNG> L3top: no worries, gparted made sure, that i cant mount it now ;)
<Jordan_U> iHarp: I meant, wouldn't trust "probably" :)
<psusi> UNG, oh dear... are you sure?  and how do you know what needs edited in it?
<iHarp> Jordan_U: Is it possible to upgrade it with virtualbox? I understand that it uses virtual hardware, soooo... lol
<alchemist9> iharp: or mount the dmg and see if the program inside is a shell script...
<UNG> psusi: i found this tutorial: http://gparted-forum.surf4.info/viewtopic.php?id=13937
<Jordan_U> iHarp: Again, probably. So again, I wouldn't try it if I were you.
<iHarp> well.. It's nothing a clean install wouldn't fix.. :p
<iHarp> then again it coud probably brick it
<iHarp> could*
<aguitel> i have NVIDIA Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] ,what is the correct driver in 12.04 ?
<L3top> aguitel: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<aguitel> L3top, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] [10de:0322] (rev a1)
<psusi> UNG, did you use a 3 year old version of gparted?  if not it seems unlikely that this would have happened to you... but if you want to try this, I'd suggest dropping the skip argument and point the file argument to the partition instead of the whole disk
<L3top> nvidia-173
<L3top> !info nvidia-173
<ubottu> nvidia-173 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-173): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 173.14.30-0ubuntu11 (precise), package size 10750 kB, installed size 33148 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<L3top> aguitel: nvidia-173
<iHarp> file stage1-decrypted.dmg
<micr0be> Hi, i need help; I cant start a gdm session with my primary user ... After i wrote my password on login screen, it seems that gdm reboot ( black screen then logon again ) ... I had to set up a new user to start a gdm session...
<aguitel> L3top,nvidia-173 : Depends: xorg-video-abi-10 but it is not installable Recommends: nvidia-settings but it is not going to be installed
<micr0be> I'm looking for a way to reset all the gdm configuration, or better solution...   ( natty )
<L3top> aguitel: do you have any ppas installed? (ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d)
<alchemist9> micr0be: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm3?
<aguitel> L3top, let me see
<UNG> psusi: it did happen, and I used the version that I downloaded today from the software center :(
<pretender_> can anyone tell me how to install peer guardian for linux in ubuntu 12.04
<micr0be> I'll try ... But i tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm"
<arguser> hope someone here knows a little about drbl
<psusi> UNG, that seems unlikely... what exactly is the error you get when you try to mount it?
<L3top> UNG: sorry to backtrack, but can you tell me the original problem, and if you have run fsck?
<Miguelito> having commercial dvd playing problems
<alchemist9> micr0be: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<arguser> i've made 2 partitons images, but when i want to restore it only show me one
<UNG> L3top: i did not run fsck, what does it do?
<micr0be> i'm on natty
<arguser> the last i've made
<micr0be> you want my "uname -a" output ?
<L3top> UNG: fsck = file system check... but before that, tell me the original problem please
<alchemist9> micr0be: natty used gdm2 if I remember correctly..
<micr0be> alchemist9, its a backbox distro, based on ubuntu ... It is installed on a netbook 1201HA with a GMA500 for graphics
<UNG> L3top: well i tried to resize my ntfs partition, and I did, but with an error: Current NTFS volume size is bigger than the device size
<TheLordOfTime> micr0be:  unless its an official ubuntu derivative, its offtopic here
<Miguelito> dvd playback
<micr0be> Sorry, but i'm sure there is someone who can help ...
<glitsj16> pretender_: https://launchpad.net/~jre-phoenix/+archive/ppa offers a PPA for peerguard, have you tried that?
<UNG> psusi: the error in gparted is: error: Current NTFS volume size is bigger than the device size
<micr0be> A list of config files/folder to delete to force reconfiguration ?
<L3top> UNG: fsck probably is not the answer. I would try to run chkdsk from a win machine... but... this is a bit outside of my area... I don't deal with NTFS except for detection.
<alchemist9> micr0be:let me check something...
<SkippersBoss> microbe
<UNG> L3top: ok, thanks for you trying to help :)
<L3top> UNG: chkdsk -f
<Jordan_U> UNG: Wait before doing anything (I'm reading complete scrollback).
<L3top> UNG: listen to Jordan_U... he is much more clever than I
<micr0be> TheLordOfTime, i dont know if its an official distro or not ... all i know is that it is one distro that runs well on my netbook
<UNG> L3top: i tried that too, but it couldn't do that, because it said, that some proccess is using the disk, and it can't do anything
<UNG> L3top: ok
<alchemist9> micr0be:ls /etc|grep gdm should tell you what version of gdm you are running, and if dpkg fails to reconfigure it the way you want then try sudo gdmsetup
<micr0be> Okay, wait a minute please :)
 * alchemist9 goes AFK for a smoke..
<UNG> Jordan_U: http://gparted-forum.surf4.info/viewtopic.php?id=13937 this is where there might be an answer for my problem, but now i'm not sure about doing anything with the pbr
<exetron> s
<micr0be> alchemist9, the output for ; ls /etc | grep gdm       is "gdm" ...
<micr0be> gdm --version output : GDM 2.32.1    alchemist9 .. now i'm gonna try sudo gdmsetup ... Does i need to close any gdm session before ?
<pretender_> glitsj16  No will try now thanks
<r3dLunchb0x_> question, trying to setup secondary nic attached to a switch I have no control over using private IP to connect to another server attached to the same switch with another private IP...not getting ping response.
<schnuffle> r3dLunchb0x_: so you have two nics on the same switch?
<glitsj16>  pretender_: if you were familiar with its predecessor 'moblock' and 'mobloquer' the transition should be smooth .. going over the configuration files is always informative .. enjoy
<r3dLunchb0x_> schnuffle: yeah, 2 different servers.
<schnuffle> r3dLunchb0x_: okay so two server each with a nic on the same switch and what is the problem?
<Jordan_U> UNG: Did GParted complete the resize without any error message?
<r3dLunchb0x_> not getting a ping response, server1 IP 192.168.1.19, server2 IP 192.168.1.30...routes are setup according to the nic's usign those IP's
<UNG> Jordan_U: it did with an error message, I have a whole log with details
<r3dLunchb0x_> schnuffle:
<r3dLunchb0x_> not getting a ping response, server1 IP 192.168.1.19, server2 IP 192.168.1.30...routes are setup according to the nic's usign those IP's
<Jordan_U> UNG: Please pastebin the complete log.
<schnuffle> r3dLunchb0x_:  paste /etc/network/interfaces
<r3dLunchb0x_> schnuffle: done on the command line as this will be temporary....want the ifconfig -a?
<schnuffle> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<UNG> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/sFZbTJk7 some of the sentences are polish, but I hope you will understand most of the stuff
<schnuffle> yep
<Ezim> is it true that ubuntu have plan to switch to rolling release instead of 6 month release cycle?
<sp33drac3r> bye
<UNG> Jordan_U: poczatek = begining, koniec = end, rozmiar = size
<micr0be> sorry alchemist9, my gdm has bugued, i'm back with a console irc client, so i hope i will not get disconnected again
<smw_> Ezim, nope
<smw_> Ezim, that seems quite unlikely
<exetron> ls
<Ezim> smw: ok. thats bad.
<smw_> Ezim, it is bad?
<UNG> Jordan_U: sprawdzanie błędów systemu plików na /dev/sda5 i naprawianie w miarę możliwości  00:00:06    ( UDANE ) = checking file system errors on /dev/sda5 and fixing them (succsesfull)
<sphinx> Hello fellas.
<schnuffle> r3dLunchb0x_: does one of the servers has more nics
<r3dLunchb0x_> schnuffle: both servers have multiple nics
<sphinx> The last version of Wine is available ?
<r3dLunchb0x_> schnuffle: these nics have never been used before
<Ezim> smw: yeah 6 month release cycle to get the latest package feels wrong
<smw_> Ezim, it feels right to me
<smw_> Ezim, it makes things much more stable
<smw_> especially when using an lts
<schnuffle> r3dLunchb0x_: aha, but each server has only one active, the one connected to the switch?
<smw_> Ezim, there are many rolling release distros for you to use
<sphinx> I'm asking this because one bug from Wine 1.5.6 while opening the Office 2010 was solved and the developers team released the 1.5.7
<Ezim> smw_: lts is really god, but I feel it should be 1 version for lts and other can use rolling release.
<schnuffle> I'm off for 10 minutes
<r3dLunchb0x_> schnuffle, no the eth0 on both hosts are active and have different IP's and are connected to a different switch which I have no access too
<Ezim> in some way rhel (lts) is for fedora
<smw_> Ezim, I disagree. If I wanted rolling release, I would not use ubuntu
<pretender_> thanks installed via ppa
<Ezim> smw_: :) I am not using ubuntu. I wanted to ask if ubuntu/canonical such a plan to switch to rolling release or not.
 * alchemist9 hides from ubottu
<john38> Anybody know how to do a search 12.04 LTS directories??
<r3dLunchb0x_> schnuffle: http://pastebin.ca/2163983
<alchemist9> john38: find
<zykotick9> john38: could you be more specific?  "find /path/to/start/from -iname foo"
<Jordan_U> UNG: OK, I was trying to make sure that the problem wasn't simply that the partition table was modified before the resize completed successfully, but that doesn't seem to be the case. It's a little frustrating that the error message points to an ntfsresize FAQ which is on a page that appears to be down.
<john38> alchemist9, im trying to map an exe to desktop i just dont know what directory its in?
<john38> zykotick9, im trying to map an exe to desktop i just dont know what directory its in?
<alchemist9> john38:okay it's installed in wine?
<Jordan_U> UNG: I'm not sure where to go from here, sorry.
<sphinx> Does anybody knows when the Ubuntu will package the Wine 1.5.7 for I get the binaries ?
<ubuntuanao> compatriots, I am a linux newbie. Could you please provide me with guidance on how I can open a text file, edit it, and save it, using the terminal?
<john38> alchemist9, no its a lightscribe software
<UNG> Jordan_U: well i think i found a solution here: http://gparted-forum.surf4.info/viewtopic.php?id=13937 maybe it will work for me
<r3dLunchb0x_> ubuntuanao: use vim, learn vi commands
<Ezim> ubottu: gksudo gedit
<jimi_> I am configuring my system to verify logins against ldap... does this apply to ssh as well? or does this apply only to graphical logins?
<alchemist9> john38: .exe denotes typically windows software...
<glitsj16> sphinx: have you tried the launchpad pages for the Ubuntu Wine Team yet? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine might have more detailed info on development trunk status ..
<Ezim> ubuntuanao: gksudo gedit
<john38> alchemist9, well not exe but the file that runs the program it downloaded it for linux
<john38> alchemist9, i just want to do a search for files in directories like the old ubuntu let me do
<Miguelito> question - is there any program for linux that is close to Roxio's DVD Creator?
<ubuntuanao> Ezim and others, thank you, how would I 'save as' using command line?
<r3dLunchb0x_> Ezim: ubuntuanao did say on the terminal
<sphinx> glitsj16, I talk with them and the answer was that I gotta to wait until the Wine was packaged.
<Ezim> r3dLunchb0x_: okey. then nano is easy.
<alchemist9> john38: hmm try this "find /|grep lightscribe" should search the entire root directory
<john38> alchemist9, thanks
<john38> alchemist9, in terminal?
<glitsj16> sphinx: i'm definately not overuling that :) .. but what stops an experimentally inclined mind from checking out the bzr code from launchpad? ;) https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/vineyard/trunk has a list of latest revisions you might check before going that route
<alchemist9> john38: yes, i don't know where lightscribe software installs though..
 * alchemist9 kernel build time counter 5:22:36 on a pentium celeron i386 1.2ghz.. T.T
<sphinx> glitsj16, I'll check. Thank you.
<john38> alchemist9, doest work
<Miguelito> Anyone have any suggestions
<john38> alchemist9, permission denied..i even tried sudo find /|grep lightscribe
<physically_fit> Miguelito, what do you want to accomplish?
<r3dLunchb0x_> Miguelito: sudo apt-get install k3b or use package manager
<ratcheer> john38: Do you know the name of the file you are looking for?
<alchemist9> john38: whoops forgot sudo.. sudo find / |grep lightscribe
<r3dLunchb0x_> ubunuanao: in vim/vi I use these key sequences" esc, then : (this will give you a command prompt at the bottom) wq!, enter"
<KingFisher> how do iterate through a .txt document with sed while replacing one word with another
<john38> ratcheer, well i can run program in terminal..."4L-gui
<KingFisher> like if i want to replace a .txt document with "hello world" and replace "world" iwth "everyone"
<KingFisher> cat test.txt | sed s/world/everyone
<KingFisher> how could I make that work?
<r3dLunchb0x_> KingFisher: doesn't he need to end that with "/g"
<KingFisher> R33p3R, what is /g?
<john38> ratcheer, i just want to make a shortcut on desktop
<zykotick9> KingFisher: global
<john38> alchemist9, that didnt work either
<ratcheer> john38: I thought you were looking for a file. Sorry.
<alchemist9> john38: you downloaded the .deb packages correct?
<r3dLunchb0x_> Kingfisher: that is the global tag, so for every "worl" it finds it will change it, then you'll wanna re-direct that to another file with this on the same command line" >> ./filename.txt
<john38> ratcheer, im looking for file to make its executable file on desktop
<john38> alchemist9, yes
<r3dLunchb0x_> KingFisher: typo, meant "world" lol
<KingFisher> thank you
<Miguelito> phsyically_fit, to be able to burn various file types to create a menu based dvd and also a good audio dubber would be nice
<alchemist9> john38: ok let me find the file hierarchy
<ratcheer> john38: Ok. Do you know the filename?
<r3dLunchb0x_> Miguelito: k3b I believe does this....
<john38> ratcheer, no...i just type 4L-qui in terminal to load program
<ratcheer> john38: Anyway, the proper command is: sudo find / -name <filename>, where the actual filename is substituted for <filename>
 * malkauns eyes his 52 days laptop uptime :)
<grendal> how do you turn off automatic updates on 12.04
<zykotick9> ratcheer: don't use sudo unnecessarily...
<john38> ratcheer, i'll try that
<smw_> grendal, ubuntu does not have automatic updates by default
<Miguelito> r3dLunchb0x_, downloading that now - trying to transition completely from winblows - use to be a lot more involved with linux but Unbuntu has come highly recommended
<iHarp> Does anyone know if "UnetBootin " will allow me to mount an OSX dmg file to boot on a mac from linux?
<ratcheer> zykotick9: He needs it if he is searching from root, or he will get tons of "cannot open" messages.
<john38> ratcheer, thanks found it!
<zykotick9> ratcheer: 2>/dev/null ;)
<alchemist9> iHarp: no it wont
<aguitel> L3top, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] [10de:0322] (rev a1)
<ratcheer> zykotick9: OK, thanks.
<grendal> smw when you install it it askes if you want automatic updates
<aguitel> how install nvidia-173 in 12.04 ?
<grendal> i seleted yes on accident, now it will download and install updates as they are released
<alchemist9> iHarp: to mount .dmg files in linux try sudo mount -t hfsplus -o loop /path/to/dmg.dmg /path/to/mount/directory
<grendal> i selected yes on accident
<grendal> now i will occationally log into the box and it will have already applied the updates and need a system reboot.
<grendal> that machine is a kvm host for about 7 machines.
<Sire> Is there an easy way to update mpd to 0.16.8 without getting dependencies for compiling from source when apt-get supplies 0.16.5?
<L3top> !info nvidia-173 | aguitel this is the correct driver
<ubottu> aguitel this is the correct driver: nvidia-173 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-173): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 173.14.30-0ubuntu11 (precise), package size 10750 kB, installed size 33148 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<L3top> aguitel: sudo apt-get install nvidia-173
<de> Ola
<L3top> !es | de
<ubottu> de: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<grendal> I want my team to go through an aproval process for anything that is going to requre a system reboot.  there are downtime
<grendal> there is i mean
<mrdeb> hi
<jimi_> When I boot up, how can I choose ldap instead of local accounts? right now i can only see accounts listed
<KorvinSzanto> I have a pending grf-f,
<KorvinSzanto> can I get the status on that
<glitsj16> sphinx: my apologies .. turns out that i gave you the wrong url .. http://source.winehq.org/git/wine.git/ is the latest wine from git
<Sire> I just installed ALSA, but that seems to have screwed up mpd, how can I configure one or both so I can use the Creative Audigy eX PCI that I have installed?
#ubuntu 2012-06-23
<ratcheer> Sire: One of the main reasons I got a new computer was because I couldn't get ALSA to work with an Audigy 2
<adil> <
<iHarp> alchemist9
<iHarp> alchemist9: picked up dmg2img. worked well. the paths you gave me worked as well
<Sire> ratcheer: from what I've seen, the Audigy 2 is a different breed. I've gotten this audio card working in GUI-Ubuntu, but I'm currently trying to get it to work in a headless build.
<arno_> hi everybody. how do I known my version of catalyst drive ? fglrx package is  2:8.960 and it seems not related to catalyst version driver
<ratcheer> arno_: Search in file /var/log/Xorg.0.log for fglrx
<glitsj16> Sire: what mpd is concerned .. did you have that working before? did you check its configuration to see which audio output is active (can be alsa, pulseaudio, ...)?
<Loshki> grendal: so are you saying you want to turn of automatic updates?
<Loshki> grendal: of -> off
<arno_> ratcheer: I got the same Version: 8.96.4
<ratcheer> arno_: In Ubuntu 12.04, I believe that is the correct version.
<Sire> glitsj16: mpd was recognizing the default alsa device until I updated/installed alsa manually with `sudo apt-get install alsa`
<Sire> I didn't have confirmation on function due to another issue with mpd, though.
<arno_> ratcheer: but from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI it seems like current upstream version is 12.4 at least
<glitsj16> Sire: debugging audio issues is rarely easy .. tried the pulseaudio output with mpd yet?
<Sire> glitsj16: let me see if I can manage something.
<Sire> glitsj16: actually, that's already failing: "Assertion 'm' failed at pulse/thread-mainloop.c:232, function pa_threaded_mainloop_get_api(). Aborting."
<ratcheer> arno_: Yes, 8.96.4 is correct. I believe that is external version 12.4. They do not number the modules internally the same way.
<glitsj16> Sire: is pulseaudio running at all?
<Sire> glitsj16: no, and it doesn't want to start.
<Sire> I'm still working on getting headless audio working for the first time.
<Teduardo> is there a good APF style firewall for Ubuntu 12.04?
<Teduardo> apf doesn't work with 3.2
<doe> :)
<arno_> ratcheer: ok, thanks
<glitsj16> Sire: never done that .. you also mentioned updating alsa, from the precise (12.04) repositories, ppa?
<Sire> glitsj16: whatever `sudo apt-get install alsa` did.
<glitsj16> Sire: i thought you updated, my bad
<wolfgang> I'm trying to find a good screen recorder that won't add lag to make videos, any recomendations?
<wolfgang> !screen recorder
<GardenHose> question: is there any way to fix a youtube bug where the video does not maximize to full screen? it sort of becomes bigger, takes about a quesrter size of the screen at the center, but everything around it is pretty much black
<GardenHose> quarter*
<GardenHose> i run dual monitors if that makes a difference
<physically_fit> wolfgang, did you try recordmydesktop? it comes with ubuntu.
<Sire> GardenHose: I heard that it was a plugin issue and dual monitors doesn't help it.
<Sire> The issue getting better, that is.
<physically_fit> wolfie
<physically_fit> i've used recordmydesktop succesfully in the past, wolfgang
<sentriz> Ìû
<hopeless8009> what up
<physically_fit> do you need help?
<hopeless8009> no i just thought i would say hi i like to watch the line to learn
<physically_fit> but everyone is gone, partying. friday night, you know.
<hopeless8009> yep me also I'm hosting a lan party
<teamcoltra|mba> Adding: "tuebl ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/ebook-convert" to my sudoers file should allow any user to type "sudo tuebl /usr/bin/ebook-convert" and not get prompted for a password, correct?
<HDScorpio> irc.synirc.net
<HDScorpio> oops
<HDScorpio> how do I join a different server?#
<teamcoltra|mba> (because it's still asking for a password)
<physically_fit> HDScorpio, i think it's /server <something>
<teamcoltra|mba> physically_fit I was also going to tell him that if it's xchat it's /newserver or he will get disco'd from his current one. but he already left :P
<schnuffle> teamcoltra|mba: wrong the user tuebl is allowed to run ebook-convert as root
<teamcoltra|mba> schnuffle I was reading something on this "sudo(8)" which should allow me to run a script as another user
<teamcoltra|mba> but I am really not wrapping my head around it
<schnuffle> teamcoltra|mba: wait I'll check and give you a line to test
<teamcoltra|mba> I need to run ebook-convert as another user (tuebl) but I will be doing it in a script, so I can't give feedback when it asks for a password... and honestly I don't care if anyone on the server runs this command through this user
<whitney> Hi, so, I'm using Wubi right now and I'm wanting to switch to a Live CD and boot it alongside Windows.  Two questions, would I have to first delete my Wubi install, and two, would switching to booting from a CD increase the amount of space I have to work with within Ubuntu?
<HDScorpio> Sorry if this is in the wrong place but is the Freenode thing the only IRC server I can connect to? Are there other IRC clients that allow me to connect with other servers?
<teamcoltra|mba> HDScorpio type /newserver irc.whatever.net
<Lounge> HDScorpio: yes there's irc.effnet.net but imo freenode is better as it supports sll
<Lounge> ssl*
<teamcoltra|mba> (whatever.net is not an actual server to connect to)
<schnuffle> teamcoltra|mba: it should be something like:  %staff ALL = (tuebl) NOPASSWD: /your/command and then everybody  needs to be in the staff group
<HDScorpio> Do I type that in the freenode thingy or do I type it here?
<Sire> Ok, so I'm trying `speaker-test` to figure out how to get audio, but I get the error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1055236/ What can I do?
<Lounge> is your in irssi i think "/connect irc.freenode.net"
<schnuffle> HDScorpio: doesn't matter but better to use the freenode thingy
<Lounge> i'm incorrect.. it's chat.us.freenode.net, ssl port 6697
<schnuffle> Sire: looks like your card is not recognized
<Sire> schnuffle: how could I go about getting it recognized? The alsa configuration file shows that it sees the audio card, or at least has data indicating that it's there.
<schnuffle> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Sire> Well, http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin is 404.
<schnuffle> Sire: for sound I think others are better suited then me
<Lounge> sometimes when getting a scratchy sound out of one ear, doing "killall pulseaudio && sudo alsa force-reload" fixes it, pulseaudio restarts right after
<whitney> Is there anybody who could help me out?
<Sire> Lounge: I haven't gotten any audio out successfully configured, yet.
<i7c> whitney: just ask
<whitney> I did.  I'll repost.
<whitney> Hi, so, I'm using Wubi right now and I'm wanting to switch to a Live CD and boot it alongside Windows. Two questions, would I have to first delete my Wubi install, and two, would switching to booting from a CD increase the amount of space I have to work with within Ubuntu?
<Lounge> Sire: i had a similar issue, no sound, turns out ubuntu was looking for sound from my ati gpu
<i7c> whitney: you want to boot from cd without installing it, did i get this right?
<whitney> I want to install it alongside windows.  Would this pretty much be the exact same thing as Wubi, because now tht I think of it it seems so.
<hopeless8009> does anyone know of a good genaric laser printer driver for 12.04. i have a dell 1130 laser printer
<i7c> whitney: well it would need its own partition
<terafl0ps> hopeless8009, have you looked at the CUPS project?
<i7c> whitney: afaik Wubi just uses the windows partition itself. installing it along side windows will need a seperate partition
<terafl0ps> common unix printing system
<Lounge> ati radeon cards have that HDMI audio out, so that can conflict with alsa on which one is hooked up to speakers
<hopeless8009> terafl0ps,  no whats it about
<terafl0ps> I think Ubuntu installs CUPS by default and has it running on port 631.
<terafl0ps> Try http://localhost:631
<Sire> Lounge: well, I might have conflicts between the C-Media motherboard audio and the Creative Audigy PCI card.
<i7c> whitney: and also afaik you don't need to remove Wubi, but an own ubuntu installation will install GRUB to select which OS to boot. i dont exactly know how this gets along with the windows boot selection
<Lounge> so i when into alsa audio preferences and disabled the ati
<whitney> Okay.  I'm asking because I've been trying to increase the partition size of my Wubi install but no matter what I try I can't get it to work.  I've tried the wubi resize thing that you have to run from the terminal but it never wants to work.  I'm not familiar enough with script to do it manually, either.
<Lounge> Sire: in the alsa audio preffs under the hardware tab, see if there's more than one device
<Sire> Lounge: how could I do that on the command line? I'm working on a headless server.
<i7c> whitney: i just recommend installing it on an own partition. you can still have dual boot with windows. and it runs faster that way. if you use win7 you can shrink your ntfs partition (if enough free space available) and you can just create a new partition within the ubuntu installer
<Lounge> Sire: alsamixer and then hit f6 to switch sound cards
<Lounge> in terminal, type alsamixer
<whitney> Okay.  Sorry if this is a stupid question but could you tell me how to do that, or send me to a site that explains that to me please?
<terafl0ps> hopeless8009, If it's running , you should be able to go into the administration tab and try adding your printer from there.
<i7c> whitney: don't worry about "stupid" questions, please. what exactly do you wanna know? shrinking a volume or the installation or both? ;)
<whitney> Okay.  :)  Both, please.
<hopeless8009> terafl0ps, does it come packaged with Ubuntu
<Sire> YES! AUDIO!
<terafl0ps> I believe so.
<terafl0ps> Were you able to go to http://localhost:631 ?
<i7c> whitney: ok. in windows you press start and then right click "Computer" and select the thingy with the shield symbol. i think it's called computer management or so
<Lounge> Sire: ok good, from now on it should use that sound card
<terafl0ps> It can be installed with apt if you don't already have it.
<BrianH> Hey guys, I have a GPS system with a Holux M-91 chipset and I'm trying to connect to it with my linux system.  Anyone have experience with this?
<Lounge> ubuntu doesn't know which card is actually plugged in
<i7c> whitney: there you look for "disk management". you'll see your windows ntfs partition. right click it and select shrink volume
<BrianH> It's a bluetooth GPS, but I'm trying to pull the serial data from USB.  dmesg returns a lot of errors like "unable to enumerate USB device on port 1" when I plug it in.
<i7c> whitney: you need enough free space to shrink it. if not enough available maybe remove Wubi or something else.
<Sire> Music success!
<whitney> i7c:  I think I should.  By the way I'm just writing these down so because I'm on ubuntu atm.
<Guest45523> Good morning all
<JohnTeddy> I have to manually use my mouse to put volume down/up. My hot keys aren't working anymore.. not sure why.
<i7c> whitney: after shrinking the volume you just let the rest of your harddrive without partition. you need to make a live CD or a usb flash drive now, to install ubuntu
<Guest45523> I'm having a rough time getting a Geforce GT 520M working with Ubuntu. Can anyone help me?
<i7c> whitney: you can easily make that within your ubuntu (google will help, it's very easy. the software comes with ubuntu, it's called startup disk creator")
<whitney> i7c: Okay, thank you.  Just to be sure, could I go back into windows and expand the ntfs partition at some point in case I want to use windows more?
<OerHeks> Guest45523, Optimus ?
<Guest45523> Yes, optimus
<Guest45523> Should I just off myself now? :P
<i7c> whitney: you can expand the ntfs partition again, yes. but you will lose the partitions that are "in the way".
<OerHeks> Guest45523, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee & the #bumblebee irc here on freenode, those guys are up2date
<whitney> i7c: Okay, so, if I installed Ubuntu on the remaining partition, and then expanded ntfs, ubuntu would disappear?
<Guest45523> Ok, I tried installing Bumblebee before, didn't have much luck, but honestly, I probably didn't do it correctly
<Guest45523> I'll head over there, thanks
<Guest45523> Hey, real quick, how do I change my nick?
<Giddeon> I used apt-get to install some packages. When I logged out and logged back in I see a message that the server needs a reboot.  Is there a command I can run after running apt-get to see if the system needs a reboot?
<TheLordOfTime> Guest45523:  /nick newnick
<Guest45523> Ok, tried that
<Guest45523> I'll try again
<Guest45523> negatory
<TheLordOfTime> Guest45523:  use something other than newnick, and FYI, IRC-related questions in #freenode
<i7c> whitney: you cannot expand if there is another partition. you will have to delete the ubuntu partition and then you can expand. but - alternatively - you can shrink your ubuntu partition. but this will need a lot of time cuz it needs to move everything on the partition to the end of the disk
<Guest45523> Oh well, no biggie. Off to the Bumblebee channel
<i7c> whitney: bottom line: you are flexible in moving and resizing partitions. but if you steal to much space of the ntfs and you want it back it will take quite some effort.
<whitney> i7c:  Okay.
<whitney> i7c:  As for the installation, how would I differentiate between the separate partitions?  I've never done this sort of thing before (obviously).
<whitney> i7c: (so that I install on the correct one)
<i7c> whitney: hold on a second
<whitney> i7c: Okay.
<terafl0ps> Can anyone recommend any favorite disk backup software?  I tried duplicity for awhile because deja-dup is built-in, but it seems really immature and broken.  I keep getting CRC errors from it just writing its own temporary files, and I know the disk is good.
<newuser> hi 4 everybody
<wolfgang> I am looking for a good quality easy to use screen recorder, any recomendations?
<i7c> whitney: http://media.bestofmicro.com/Linux-Ubuntu-9-04,X-7-209851-13.png
<terafl0ps> wolfgang: RecordMyDesktop
<wolfgang> terafl0ps, where do i find it for linux?
<i7c> whitney: during installation when installar asks you how to install ubuntu you do NOT select "install alongside windows"
<i7c> whitney: you select "something else". then you'll see something like the pic i sent you, just that "free space" should be much bigger
<wolfgang> terafl0ps, i looked at it on the sourceforge website but i couldn't find a dl
<terafl0ps> wolfgang: sudo apt-get install recordmydesktop
<i7c> whitney: whithin the free space you have to add new partitions using the "new partition" button.
<wolfgang> ok thank you also how do i remove kazam?
<newuser> I have a box with Lucid installed... I also installed ecryptfs to crypt my home dir. This was working for a long time, but after an system update and a reboot my home dir wont mount anymore... any tips?
<wolfgang> nvm
<i7c> whitney: for each partition you have to select a mount point. but it really depends on how much space you have available. maybe you should do the shrinking first and then ask again.
<wolfgang> I used sudo apt-get install recordmydesktop and searched for it but its not there
<wolfgang> it installed
<Lounge> newuser: are you saying it won't auto mount or won't mount even manually?
<whitney> i7c:  Okay.  One last thing before I brb, with skrinking the ntfs partition, would I still be able to use and do the same things on Windows I did before?
<terafl0ps> wolfgang:  What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<newuser> <Lounge> it won't mount even manually
<wolfgang> 12.04
<wolfgang> <terafl0ps> 12.04
<matti_>  have an inspiron e1705 with 2.1 system but only the left speaker sounds, will i need some kind of  mixer to get sound in the other speakers on my laptop or what is missing ...
<i7c> whitney: yes. make sure the shrinking is not interrupted. your windows will work just as before. you only have less space available.
<newuser> I tried to unwrap the passphrase without success
<terafl0ps> wolfgang:  Hmm.  It should be in there.  I'm running 12.04 also.
<wolfgang> where would it be?
<escott> newuser, did you backup the unwrapped key
<wolfgang> i searched in the dash
<whitney> i7c:  Okay then, that sounds awesome.  I'll be back momentarily after the shrinking process.  :)
<i7c> whitney: and be patient. it takes some time without response. totally normal.
<Lounge> newuser: try to see if your files are recoverable
<Lounge> http://www.kaijanmaki.net/2009/10/26/recovering-files-from-ecryptfs-encrypted-home/
<L3top> !info gtk-recordmydesktop | wolfgang
<ubottu> wolfgang: gtk-recordmydesktop (source: gtk-recordmydesktop): Graphical frontend for recordMyDesktop screencast tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8-4.1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 118 kB, installed size 795 kB
<wolfgang> Ok but where is it?
<whitney> i7c:  okay!  Thank you so much for all your help.  Talk to you soon.
<i7c> whitney: you're welcome.
<terafl0ps> wolfgang:  Did apt say that it installed it?
<L3top> wolfgang:  sudo apt-get install gtk-recordmydesktop
<wolfgang> ok
<wolfgang> it says setting up
<wolfgang> tthen it stops
<terafl0ps> Thanks l3top, I forgot about the gtk frontend package.
<wolfgang> its there not
<wolfgang> thank you
<wolfgang> how do i record with my mic?
<newuser> <escott> yep, but I lost it. I think it was also recorded on wrapped-passphrase file at .ecryptfs
<tbocs> Talking about record desktop, I wonder how I can take a screenshot of another display. I have another display run by gdmflexiserver, which I want to take a screenshot of :-)
<tbocs> thank you.
<escott> newuser, thats the wrapped version. so you have to have the password to unwrap it.
<wolfgang> how do i record wih mic? or does it do that auto
<newuser> <escott> No, only my user pass
<escott> newuser, by default that password is the user password
<newuser> but I changed my user pass over time
<terafl0ps> wolfgang:  It may do it automatically.  I disabled it because I didn't need sound.  Don't forget to make sure your microphone volume is up.
<wolfgang> ok
<wolfgang> thank you
<wolfgang> bey
<newuser> it needs to be the one I had when I installed it or could be what I'm using now??
<escott> newuser, the last one that work
<newuser> great, and how can I try it to mount my crypted home dir?
<escott> newuser, each password change should setup a new config to unwrap it, but you could also try the original one if you know it
<newuser> ok, please, let me know how to do that?
<HaltingState> ubuntu unity 12.04 is snapping my windows to the wrong size.  I am changing the size in blender of the window and it keeps reverting it to a size i cannot use!!!
<HaltingState> stuff is going off the screen and it wont let me keep the window small
<escott> newuser, i believe there is supposed to be a script in your $HOME with instructions
<escott> newuser, you can also try things like http://www.kaijanmaki.net/2009/10/26/recovering-files-from-ecryptfs-encrypted-home/
<KingFisher> how do I download a web page and save it to a .txt file that i have on my computer
<KingFisher> like wget www.example.com >> example.txt
<newuser> so, I can do that via an SSH connection to my box?
<escott> KingFisher, there is a -O option
<escott> HaltingState, does it think the window is larger than what is being displayed?
<HaltingState> escott, i resize the window to be small
<HaltingState> then it reverts the resize
<HaltingState> escott, i disabled grid in ccsm and its better now
<HaltingState> also animations seem to introduce lag into when i click something
<HaltingState> i want to unminimize window and it lags; even if animations is disabled; needs to be fixed
<HaltingState> i want UI events to be responsible and fast; not lagged intensionally
<trying2code> my terminal says RHLogin required
<L3top> HaltingState: what is your GPU? lspci -nn | grep 'VGA'
<HaltingState> L3top, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV630 [Radeon HD 3600 Series] [1002:9598]
<HaltingState> not nvidia
<L3top> HaltingState: did you dare invoke fglrx?
<escott> trying2code, mine says "hulu.com."  if you need help you need to give more details
<HaltingState> L3top, whats that
<L3top> Beacuse you can't
<L3top> That is ATI's proprietary driver.
<trying2code> oops, wrong channel escott
<L3top> They do NOT support your GPU.
<L3top> HaltingState: apt-cache policy fglrx | grep -i 'installed'
<HaltingState>   Installed: 2:8.960-0ubuntu1
<L3top> that is why.
<HaltingState> L3top, is that the proprietary drivers?
<L3top> one moment
<HaltingState> what is that
<HaltingState> L3top, when i installed packages i took a list of packages from 11.10 installation and just reinstall all of them, so bad things might have been installed
<L3top> HaltingState: ATI has dropped support for... MOST of the chipsets on the planet. You will have to use the open source drivers... which are decent... but... it is a shameful regression.
<HaltingState> L3top, what?
<L3top> give me a moment.
<tomas_> hello how i know if i have installed nano in ubuntu ?? and if is not how i installed
<escott> tomas_, nano is part of core
<escott> !info nano
<ubottu> nano (source: nano): small, friendly text editor inspired by Pico. In component main, is standard. Version 2.2.6-1 (precise), package size 175 kB, installed size 584 kB
<i7c> tomas_: in general you can type the following to list installed software:   dpkg --get-selections
<i7c> in terminal.
<thedark> hello everyone I am running Ubuntu 10.04 and have installed compiz settings manager, enabled zoom, and have rebooted multiple times, however zoom is not working
<thedark> also, I have desktop effects set to medium
<thedark> but the zoom is not working
<thedark> could anyone please help me get compiz zoom working?
<stopbit> Hey all new to the channel
<tomas_> thank you very macuh i ll try that i7c
<i7c> tomas_: youre welcome. you can filter it with grep btw. so looking for nano would work like this:   dpkg --get-selections | grep -i "nano"
<L3top> HaltingState: ATI dropped support for MOST of the chipsets out there with 12-5... but... this long predates that. Based on 10.04.. if       lspci | grep 'VGA' | grep -Ei '((R.)([2-7])|(9|X|ES)(1|2?)([0-9])(5|0)0|Xpress)                 returns a result then it's game over... that doesn't even address the HD 2xxx-4xxx series they dropped this year. Follow this pastebin http://pastebin.com/GjeV2tQ5
<i7c> it will only print the lines containing nano.
<L3top> HaltingState: you will need to reboot after that
<Whitney> i7c: Hey, it's Whitney from before.  I just shrunk my ntfs partition and it said there was about 83 gb unallocated.  I  haven't yet made the disk.
<i7c> hi Whitney. ok, 83 GB is not too much but enough for ubuntu i guess :)
<L3top> HaltingState: my soul dedication at this point is to autodetection/install of GPU drivers. I promise I am correct.
<Whitney> i7c:  Would it be a smart idea to get rid of the Wubi install?
<L3top> Ok my primary dedication
<glitsj16> thedark: not sure exactly how compiz is configured on 10.04, one (obvious) question is whether you have checked in ccsm if you're performing the correct key/mouse actions you have there?
<i7c> Whitney: that totally depends on how much space you need. my ubuntu with some software installed only needs 8GB. if you wont have large files that have to be on the linux partition it's no problem
<Whitney> i7c:  Okay.  You just sounded unsure about the 83 gb I had free for Ubuntu.  So I should be fine with this amount, then?
<thedark> for the keyboard I set Super+Up
<thedark> doesn't work when I press Super+UP
<i7c> Whitney: it will work perfectly fine, yes.
<Whitney> i7c:  Okay, thank you.
<glitsj16> thedark: one moment please, i only have mine set for mouse action .. i take it you already tried other key combo's yourself?
<i7c> Whitney: i just checked. on my netbook i use ubuntu on a 60GB partition and i installed a lot of stuff still ;)
<thedark> yes
<thedark> thank you very much for helping me
<Whitney> i7c:  Okay, sounds good!  I should be able to install music and all that, no problem, right?
<i7c> Whitney: yep. and you can also access your windows partitions or external harddrives.
<glitsj16> thedark: no problem, if it only was getting somewhere heh .. i can use that key combo here btw .. do you have a working mouse to check whether that works out? loads of key combo's on modern UI(s these days, perhaps it conflicts ..)
<Whitney> Oh cool!  So no matter what I can make use of whatever space is on the computer from within Ubuntu.
<thedark> I have it set to use the mouse as well
<thedark> super+ button 4
<thedark> super+button 5
<thedark> but nothing happens when I hold super and scroll up or down or press any of the buttons
<i7c> Whitney: if you do not use "strange" filesystems, yes. i think linux can't handle extNTFS or whatever it's called. but ntfs and FAT are no problem
<Whitney> i7c:  Excellent!  Thank you again for your help.
<Pecker> just be careful with windows partitions and external devices tho
<Pecker> ive had soem fun times with those
<i7c> Whitney: you're welcome. if you are online during installation i'm sure you'll find help here. but actually it isn't hard. with 80GB of space you can put everything on one partition.
<Whitney> i7c:  Alright.  I'm currently downloading the iso.  I'll stay connected and stop back in if I need any more help.
<glitsj16> thedark: irritating indeed .. again, not sure about compiz/lucid, but are you using the 'zoom desktop' or 'enhanced zoom desktop' plugin?
<gfhghf> Can someone help me?
<thedark> okay, I got it working
<i7c> Whitney: well i'm off, going to sleep. tomorrow i'll be back and can help you. or just ask here in the channel ;) night
<thedark> it doesn't work when I have the monitors clones
<thedark> cloned
<thedark> but it works with expanded desktop
<Whitney> i7c:  Thank you, see ya!
<TheLordOfTime> !someone | gfhghf
<ubottu> gfhghf: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<thedark> thanks for trying to help me glit, I am really happy to get it working
<thedark> take care
<glitsj16> thedark: likewise, thanks
<gfhghf> I download FTD5, its a tar.gz file how do I install it?
<Garr255> Hey all, when I try to clone a hdd using either dd or its successor I get an I/O error. Any reason to this madness?
<TheLordOfTime> gfhghf:  what's FTD5?
<gfhghf> FDT sorry
<TheLordOfTime> what's FDT (i dont know that)
<gfhghf> Its a Developement suite for haxe
<Guest30287> any way to get rid of unity?
<gfhghf> How do I instal it?
<ceti331_> Can linux on pc hardware detect 3 finger trackpad gestures
<jagginess> anyone knows if they have tmpfs for /tmp (mount<enter> tells me it isnt with my raid setup)
<jagginess> ceti331_, maybe, if there's a project for it then i see why not.. (perhaps the latest coders for gnome3 are doing something like this)
<ceti331_> but do you even know if pc trackpads can detect 3 fingers
<ceti331_> I know mine detects two. Ubuntu has 2 finger scroll fine
<ceti331_> Better than windows at least
<ceti331_> i can see its picking up two finger tap right click too
<ceti331_> 3 finger drag on mac osx is actually really nice, as is 3 finger desktop swipe
<Cache_Money> What does "E: Package 'ia32-libs' has no installation candidate"
<Cache_Money> mean?
<nUwb> Hi everyone, I bought a extra hard drive for my pc and plan on using it as storage. How should I format it, ext4 fat32 ntfs? And how do I access it from linux? I mount it right?
<celthunder> Cache_Money: its not in a repository...
<jagginess> Cache_Money, its in universe
<celthunder> Cache_Money: enable multilib
<escott> !fstab nUwb
<escott> !fstab | nUwb
<ubottu> nUwb: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<jagginess> celthunder, hi remember that triple boot? I got it working yesterday hehehe
<escott> jagginess, by default /tmp is not a tmpfs
<nUwb> escott: got it, thanks
<jagginess> escott, ok.. just checking (thought i saw it somewhere on a distro-- using a raid setup here)
<celthunder> jagginess: awesome
<escott> jagginess, fedora is using/switching to tmpfs on /tmp
<Cache_Money> jagginess: I'm attempting to follow the directions for installing the Android SDK on my 32 bit Ubuntu VM, but when I tried the command $ apt-get install ia32-libs I got the above message
<jagginess> celthunder, apparently the ubuntu installer didnt make a 1 meg Boot Bios partition for the drive.. that's all i was missing ( I cant blame the installer because, I'm not supposed to have an EFI partition on the GPT drive, which was made by osx, but it's not even being used for booting anyways)
<escott> Cache_Money, look for an updated instruction. you should directly install the packagename:i386 dependencies
<jagginess> Cache_Money,  use the ubuntu's update manager, add in the other repos .. (here i see its available via the 'universe' repo)
<jagginess> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Erealz> is there a terminal based email client?
<jagginess> Cache_Money, ?
<Erealz> a good one
<jagginess> Cache_Money, you're trying to install ia32-libs on a32-bit ubuntu ?
<jagginess> Cache_Money, that wouldnt make any sense...
<escott> Erealz, mutt
<iHarp> can you resize the main hard drive while it's running?
<escott> iHarp, no
<iHarp> :(
<glitsj16> jagginess: have you already tried changing /tmp to tmpfs? i don't use raid but my /tmp has been mounted as tmpfs for quite a while now without issues
<Cache_Money> jagginess: sorry, took a phone call.  I'm following the Android guidelines... So, maybe I can't install the Android SDK on this VM... ?
<Cache_Money> I think I need to create a new Ubuntu VM using the 64-bit version instead of the 32
<aakside> I've got a mac with speakers and an ubuntu desktop without (both machines connected via ethernet to my router). Can I have the audio from ubuntu play in my mac speakers?
<ceti331_> Join gnome
<escott> aakside, pulseaudio can export to networks but im not sure how you would get mac to read that stream, unless you have pulse running on the mac
<celthunder> aakside: escott mpd to an http stream
<celthunder> escott: aakside or any mpd client on the mac should be able to connect and play
<aakside> escott: are there any mac binaries for pulse?
<aakside> celthunder: how should I stream my audio to HTTP?
<escott> aakside, follow celthunder's advice. he knows more than i do
<aakside> never mind, I don't mean to ask stupid questions. I'll look into mpd and ask again if needed. Thanks guys
<celthunder> escott: aakside basically mpd is music player daemon as such it doesnt actually output anything it just tells the client what to output...hence you connect to it with another client on another sstem it plays on that client
<celthunder> assuming you have it setup right anyway it does.
<Erealz> cool
<administrator> ##0day
<aakside> celthunder: can it stream all audio (and not just particular files)?
<celthunder> aakside: erm...not really :(
<ubuntuFails88> hello all, i'm trying to install ubuntu via wubi on an old HP box running XP, and get this error: "This application has failed to start because the application configuration is incorrect. Reinstalling the application may fix this problem"...
<ubuntuFails88> any ideas what's causing this?
<celthunder> though the pulse setup for it should give you a good start on getting what you want.
<escott> ubuntuFails88, why not do a real install?
<aakside> alright. I'll look into pulse. thank you escott and celthunder
<celthunder> hmm I hate the people that came up with the idea of wubi it has no real or practical use or efficiency of any sort that doesnt already have a better method
<ubuntuFails88> escott, tried installing from disk and USB, and kept on getting "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system" error
<escott> ubuntuFails88, sounds like you might be burning the cd wrong
<celthunder> ubuntuFails88: scsi drives/raid?
<ubuntuFails88> pretty sure i did it right, i've installed ubuntu from version 6 on other machines
<celthunder> er wait live fs...
<celthunder> what the hell
<ubuntuFails88> no scsi or anything exotic, just an old machine
<celthunder> did the squashfs commands fail at any point?
<escott> ubuntuFails88, when are you getting that error? when booting the live*** or after installing
<ubuntuFails88> escott, when booting, can't get to install... i get to 12.04 loader image, then it fails with that message
<ubuntuFails88> tried playing with boot order in bios, setting USB/DVD as 1st, etc
<escott> ubuntuFails88, sounds like a bad burn. does the disk boot on any other machines?
<ubuntuFails88> md5's matched up
<ubuntuFails88> let me try another machine
<catmistake> are services down? why can't I log in?
<celthunder> escott: ubuntuFails88 are the grub mount points /filesystems correct?
<Garr255> Hey all, when I try to clone a hdd using either dd or its successor I get an I/O error. Any reason to this madness?
<jimmy__> ..
<escott> Garr255, bad drive?
<celthunder> Garr255: bad sector/cluster?
<jimmy__> it is possible
<Garr255> well that sucks.
<jimmy__> did you try at the ubuntu help forums??
<sounddonkey> hi, my speakers are working, but my sound is not working for some reason. any pointers on how I can find the name of my soundcard driver?
<Garr255> it transfers a few hundred mb correctly... is there any way to avoid that sector?
<sounddonkey> I'm using Ubuntu 12.04
<sounddonkey> when I boot up, at the end bios screen at the beginning, the sound works, but once the kernel and OS load, there is no more sound
<jimmy__> sounddonkey its possible you need to install a proprietary driver
<sounddonkey> the sound worked yesterday, but today it stopped working
<jimmy__> oh
<ubuntuFails88> <celthunder, not sure how to check the grub points
<ubuntuFails88> escott, disk booted fine on another machine
<escott> ubuntuFails88, and its not a 64bit/32bit issue?
<ubuntuFails88> burned the 32 bit version, downloaded the 32 bit wubi...
<ubuntuFails88> very frustrating
<ubuntuFails88> what exactly causes that error?
<jimmy__> sounddonkey you still there?
<escott> ubuntuFails88, "downloaded the 32bit wubi"???? how is that relevant to an insall?
<jimmy__> if you are you should try system testing
<sounddonkey> jimmy__ yes still here
<ubuntuFails88> 64-bit won't run on an old machine, no?
<sounddonkey> how do I do a system test?
<escott> Garr255, there is an option to tell dd not to stop on an io error
<jimmy__> you are using ubuntu 12.04 correct or what distro?
<Garr255> escott, what would happen then?
<sounddonkey> yes ubuntu 12.04
<L3top> HaltingState: You have me worried.
<jimmy__> okay go to dash home and type system testing
<jimmy__> you should see an icon that looks like a computer with a green check mark
<escott> ubuntuFails88, this could just be a bios issue. although its odd to have that when booting by cd, usually thats well tested
<escott> Garr255, it would fill with 0s
<jimmy__> sounddonkey go to dash home and type system testing
<Garr255> escott, should I try 0ing the whole thing before attempting another clone?
<escott> Garr255, no why?
<escott> Garr255, are you getting io errors on your destination drive?
<Garr255> yes
<ubuntuFails88> i messed with BIOS settings, but nothing really there... no SCSI options, none of the other stuff mentioned on the forums applies
<escott> Garr255, why not just use /dev/null as the destination drive. it would be faster?
<Garr255> :P
<sounddonkey> `jimmy__ ok doing it now
<KingFisher> Hello there. I'm trying to save some text to a particular txt file but its not working. Can anyone tell me why
<KingFisher> wget -o www.google.com text.txt
<escott> KingFisher, that would try to download text.txt and save it to a file named www.google.com
<KingFisher> oh
<jimmy__> sounddonkey alright when done you should get a system report as well
<KingFisher> escott, but it saves "wget -o www.google.com text.txt
<KingFisher> "
<KingFisher> err
<KingFisher> I mean it saves "Saving to: `index.html.6'" to text.txt
<KingFisher> how do i get it to save the html to text.txt
<escott> KingFisher, -O vs -o
<KingFisher> Thanks mate.
<nodestool> can i use like 192.163.* for ListenAddress in openssh ?
<DarkAceZ> Chromium keeps crashing in U12.
<escott> ubuntuFails88, its hard to say what it could be. sounds like the cd bootloader is starting, maybe even pulling up a kernel and initrd (not sure how the bootstrap works on the cd), but the bios isn't passing the correct device to the system as root.  how is the cd drive connected to the computer? directly? usb? some strange adapter port?
<Guest71893> Why it's too slowly download flash player when using firefox.
<glitsj16> DarkAceZ: any error messages showing up?
<nodestool> Guest71893: flash support in linux is not as good as in windows or mac
<Guest71893> no, i checked it in terminal. there show is downloading adobe-flashplugin_**file.
<nodestool> Guest71893: if you are watching youtube you can try HTML5
<DarkAceZ> glitsj16, actually, in the terminal there was one. I'd need to crash it again though to see. Lemme try.
<Guest71893> but this progress have half an hour
<nodestool> Guest71893: oh, just the plugin is a problem, then that might be adobe being slow
<glitsj16> DarkAceZ: funtask heh
<glitsj16> Guest71893: any reason you need to download flash plugin from adobe and not via ubuntu's packages?
<nodestool> i have ubuntu 12LTS 64bit, server addition how can i set it to automount usb storage drives, like it does in desktop addtion?
<escott> nodestool, udisks mounts disks on behalf of logged in users in the "plugdev" group
<escott> nodestool, so you would need udisks, but you also need a logged in user to take ownership of those plugged in drives
<nodestool> escott: so i have to install udisks
<jiohdi> nodestool, /etc/fstab entry?
<nodestool> jiohdi: i want it to be like where anyone can plugin in a usb drive, so fstab might be to restrictive
<escott> nodestool, if you are only going to be dealing with ext4 or other unix drives you could put an entry in fstab and just assume the device comes across as /dev/sdY1 where Y is the next drive letter after your internals
<nodestool> escott: i can't assume just ext4
<escott> nodestool, and you can't mount fat/ntfs usably without defining an owner
<nodestool> basically the way that the desktop addition does it is right for me
<fuzzynurfhurter> my ntfs auto mounts i didnt do nothing to it
<nodestool> fuzzynurfhurter: yeah exactly in desktop it does
<jiohdi> the desktop assumes the user is the owner though, right?
<nodestool> i cant figure out how to do it in server addition
<nodestool> jiohdi: what would be your fstab entry?
<nodestool> maybe there is something about fstab i don't know
<escott> nodestool, being logged into a cli is not the same as being logged into a gui. the server setup is not configured to recognize a "primary" [cli] user the way the desktop has a primary gui user
<jiohdi> nodestool, I misunderstood, I assumed you were talking the same usb stick over and over
<nodestool> escott: that makes sense
<glitsj16> nodestool: have you looked into usbmount? it does automounting specifically on servers i believe, could be a simple install
<nodestool> no i have not i will look now
<escott> nodestool, if you are a member of plugdev you can just call udisks --mount as needed
<Guest71893> i am the newer ubuntu, when i open firefox. and visit a website, there show miss plug , so i click and get it .
<escott> nodestool, but the desktop process of udev sending dbus message to gnome-disk-??? calling out to udisks isn't going to happen because you dont have a gnome session
<glitsj16> nodestool: i'm getting this from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB btw
<fuzzynurfhurter> node oh ive never used the server ubuntu
<sarsaeol> hi all, i have a weird issue where my 3tb usb drive is not being fully recognized in 10.04. In disk utility i see the bridge device... essentially the controller inside my external enclosure... output of dmesg for the drive is here: http://pastebin.com/PEj9TTpY
<jalsk> So I don't quite know how to google for this question, so I figured I'd ask it here... I'm trying to get my server running, and it goes through the install process just fine, but on first boot it won't show the console to log in. I can ssh into the box, but I don't see anything when I plug in a monitor locally. I'm running ubuntu server 12.04 LTS. Does anybody know what steps I might go through to help troubleshoot this issue?
<escott> sarsaeol, what do you mean "not fully recognized"
<nodestool> usbmount isn't giving me much luck now
<nodestool> let me read that http page
<escott> nodestool, udisks --mount /dev/sdX#
<escott> !nomodeset | jalsk
<ubottu> jalsk: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<sarsaeol> escott: meaning that in disk utility it shows the bridge adapter (usb to sata bridge) but says 'no media recognized"
<Spyder83> I'm having an issue when using ifconfig to shut down my eth0 interface. It will shut down for a minute but then re-enables. Any ideas?
<rainbowwarrior2> hello, i am running Ubuntu 12.04 Lts and now when i log in i get a message saying " network disconnected " before my wireless use to connect to my network automatically and now i have to type in " sudo rfkill unblock all " then " iwlist wlan0 scan " log off and log back in again and press the wifi button on my compaq cq60 laptop and it connects ok, how can i fix this please so it connects to the network automatically like it use to
<escott> sarsaeol, where does it say no media recognized
<rainbowwarrior2> before ?
<sarsaeol> escott: srry, in Disk Utility under system>disk utility
<sarsaeol> system>admin>disk utility**
<nodestool> escott: ah thats pretty good
<escott> sarsaeol, what does /proc/partitions say? what does sudo parted -l /dev/sdb say?
<nodestool> now i just need to set up something to listen to dmesg or some such to do that auto magically
<Spyder83> Would there be a reason why an interface would re-enable itself after being shutdown?
<escott> nodestool, you can setup a rule for udev or listen for the dbus message, but how are you going to decide what user to set as the owner?
<sarsaeol> escott: http://pastebin.com/4tE9tWEe
<sarsaeol> only sees the local drive
<escott> sarsaeol, i guess there could be some kind of issue with the adaptor for large disks (perhaps something gpt related) but i don't know enough about usb mass storage to say
<jalsk> ubottu & escott: thanks! Looks like I have a working terminal now!
<ubottu> jalsk: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nodestool> escott: its just one owner its a private network all on 192.*
<escott> nodestool, in that case make an entry in fstab
<nodestool> escott: what entry?
<sarsaeol> escott word, ill google a bit thanks for the help... and for running the show right now
<zamN> hey i just recently installed ubuntu after having arch linux and I guess ubuntu doesnt add entries to the grub file automatically(?) so now my grub wont start :x....error 16
<zamN> 15*
<escott> nodestool, /dev/sdY1 /media/external1 noexec,owner=you
<Pecker> zamN: reinstall grub?
<nodestool> is sdY1 a wild car or is that hard coded?
<Pecker> or get into the os you can get into and update-grub?
<zamN> i think i found something of use on google
<escott> nodestool, hard code it to what your first external will come up as
<zamN> The reason for grub error 15 is very simple and so is the solution. The error gives you a message “Error 15: File not found!”
<fuzzynurfhurter> im having a prob running an iso of linux says cant access tty; job control turned off??
<nodestool> escott: so if i have 3 usb ports just do that for each one basically?
<nodestool> /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdb2/ etc...
<OY1R> q: will removing cron/at have any negative effect on my system ?
<nodestool> all on there own line
<escott> nodestool, if you have two internals then the first external you plug in post boot will come up as sdc, the second external sdd etc. so its all a matter of how many you plan to plug in
<OY1R> the only thing i noticed it (cron/atd) do was to use 99/100% cpu recourse, and heating the laptop.
<Spyder83> if I run the command "ifconfig eth0 down" shouldn't the interface stay down even though it's plugged in?
<escott> nodestool, you will still have to call mount /media/external1 (to be honest calling udisks --mount /dev/sdb1 is probably just as easy)
<escott> Spyder83, drop a line referencing that interface in /etc/network/interfaces and networkmanager should take its hands off the device
<Spyder83> ok
<escott> OY1R, something is broken then. both cron and atd are using 100%
<Pecker> escott: not exaclt, you need to list in [keyfile] unmanaged-device
<Pecker> otherwise nm goes crazy
<OY1R> escott, atd was using 100% but i had to remove cron to fix it.
<escott> Spyder83, ^^^ Pecker what is [keyfile]?
<Pecker> it goes in the networkmanager conf
<Pecker> if you specify anything in /etc/network/interfaces without setting the unmanaged deivce in nm cfg, nm goes crazy and wont stop managing the interface
<Spyder83> escott: it still comes back up after removing the it
<nodestool> escott: ok if i do that and mount with udisks, i get permission errors for a normal uers
<nodestool> user*
<escott> Pecker, good to know. i was under the impression that putting something in interfaces was how you told NM to take its hands off
<Pecker> thats how i assume its suppsoed to be
<zamN> what version of grub does ubuntu come with?
<zamN> 2?
<nodestool> escott: sudo /media/my-disk works
<nodestool> but not without sudo
<Pecker> but I just went throuigh this the other day setting up LTSP on exisiting install
<psusi> ubuntu has been using grub2 by default since 9.10
<escott> nodestool, they would need to be a member of plugdev, but if they aren't they won't be able to modify any external drives that are fat ntfs anyways
<Pecker> escott: see here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2006323
<Guest95988> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu to a new partition via live disk.  I already have 80some gigs of free space and I'm confused at this point.  When I get to the screen where is asks which partition to choose, and I click "add", what do I choose as the mount?  And what do I choose as the filesystem type?  I really don't want to mess anything up.  Please help.  Thanks.
<escott> zamN, yes
<Pecker> Guest95988: mount as / and filesystem type: ext4
<Guest95988> Okay, thank you so much!!
<Pecker> np
<nodestool> escott: so how do i add them to plugdev,
<escott> OY1R, did you try sudo service atd restart
<escott> nodestool, usermod -a -G plugdev username
<OY1R> escott, no i did sudo services atd stop every time i started the system.
<KingFisher> H
<KingFisher> How do I parse HTML with wget, for example I want to get a list of all the <a href= tags and tag contents
<KingFisher> Is there a way of using wget with this or should I use curl
<escott> KingFisher, grep/sed/perl/special purpose html parsers
<KingFisher> k
<nodestool> escott: thanks 1<<20 for your help, i am going to work on this more in the moring. :D
<nodestool> KingFisher: lynx -dump might be helpful as well, but if you really want to get deep into scraping look into the node.js tools, not really a ubuntu question
<KingFisher> nodestool, I want to do it in bash
<Spyder831> .
<KingFisher> I know how to do it in Python but I want to get better at bash
<puppy3ghz> hello room.
<Pecker> ...
<ClientAlive> my screen resolution in 12.04 is too small (way too small). What's the best way of dealing with that? (Also, there are two monitors on the machine).
<nodestool> KingFisher: wget and an curl just return html, so you can use grep/sed/awk to do your magic
<b4rl3by> Python and awk are more efficient large file parsers than bash, in my experience.
<nodestool> maybe lynx -dump will help
<Pecker> ClientAlive: type display in launcher
<sacarlson> KingFisher: the ruby lib watir has fancy html parsing and browser control  features that uses the ruby language http://watir.com/
<nodestool> otherwise you are on your own
<Pecker> set your resolution to something higher
<ClientAlive> I'm booting that machine up now. I'll check it out.
<sacarlson> KingFisher:  you will find you can't scrape sites that use java or java scripts with wget
<uofm49426> is there a xchat from ubuntu one installers
<uofm49426> ie windows version
<Pecker> ClientAlive: also go in terminal and type in "lspci -nn | grep 'VGA'
<Pecker> curious about what graphics card you have... or if you need to instal ldrivers for it
<ClientAlive> ok
<ClientAlive> I see the settings for display. (1) It thinks this is a laptop (it's not). (2) It's set to 1024 x 768 but my monitor is something like 1920 x 1280 (something like that). If I click the drop down there is one other option there (even smaller size) but it is only visible if I hold the mouse button down. When I let the button go the drop down closes. I'll do a lspci... hang on
<ClientAlive> lspci -nn | grep 'VGA' shows: "VGA compatible controller [0300]": Cirrus Logic GD 5446 [1013:00b8]
<Pecker> never heard of the gfx card before
<damms005> help guys. Why does the command:  dmesg | tail -f  just print last ten lines and exit. I thought the -f switch means tail need to keep an eye on that and follow it
<damms005> Pecker: Why does the command:  dmesg | tail -f  just print last ten lines and exit. I thought the -f switch means tail need to keep an eye on that and follow it
<damms005> ClientAlive: Why does the command:  dmesg | tail -f  just print last ten lines and exit. I thought the -f switch means tail need to keep an eye on that and follow it
<Pecker> here we go with last person who said something highlighters
<jrib> damms005: stop.
<psusi> damms005, you have to give it a file for -f to follow, it can't follow a pipe
<jrib> damms005: and you want to use "watch" I guess or use tail on an actual file
<psusi> damms005, you want tail -f /var/log/kern.log
<ClientAlive> not sure about that one brother. (damms005). I've only used a handful of stuff as necessary so not tooo experienced  :)
<ClientAlive> sorry
<damms005> psusi: Is that what dmesg reads to stdout?
<Pecker> dont worry abou t him
<ClientAlive> my video card is a gt 440 (dual head card) btw
<Pecker> one of those to get a naswer highlight everyone who has said something since he joined
<zamN> do i want grub installed on all disks
<zamN> or only my linux disk?
<psusi> damms005, no, dmesg reads the current kernel message ring buffer...  syslog writes new messages in the kernel ring buffer to /var/log/kern.log
<Abhijit> zamN, only on linux disk
<Pecker> zamN: install grub to the HDD where the BIOS is set to boot from
<ClientAlive> I wonder if that "Cirrus Logic GD 5446" is what one would use as the identifier in an xorg.conf file ?
<zamN> how do i know which one that is Pecker
<Pecker> lspci -nn | grep 'VGA'
<Pecker> grr copy aste
<Pecker> go in BIOS and check
<damms005> psusi: that mean the "tail" command is a lazy dude...lol...can't even follow avpipe
<damms005> psusi: that mean the "tail" command is a lazy dude...lol...can't even follow a pipe
<Pecker> but yeah installnig grub to disk you installed linux on should be ok
<zamN> Pecker: so i wouldnt just install it to /boot ?
<psusi> damms005, no, pipes can't be followed because there's nothing more being written to it once dmesg exits
<Pecker> have you installed grub before?
<zamN> yes
<zamN> well sort of
<zamN> i think arch did this for me
<psusi> zamN, /boot is a directory... you install grub to a disk... i.e. /dev/sda
<zamN> i understand that
<zamN> but do i put this to my /boot partition
<zamN> s/put/install
<zamN> or root
<damms005> psusi: so tail -f  /var/log/kern.log is what does that. right?
<zamN> or the whole disk in general
<psusi> zamN, you don't need a /boot partition... you want to install grub to the whole disk, not a partition
<zamN> okay thank you then
<psusi> damms005, does what?  follows /var/log/kern.log?  yea
<ClientAlive> does anyone know if there's anything special about generating an xorg.conf with ubuntu 12.04 or can I just go off instructions for any distro?
<Guest85368> Can somone help me to install entangle on ubuntu 12.04?
<psusi> ClientAlive, ubuntu doesn't use xorg.conf by default
<damms005> psusi: tail -f  /var/log/kern.log  does follow new kernel messages...like plugin new dongle...etc.
<psusi> X tries to be automagical these days
<Pecker> yeah
<puppy3ghz> hello room. is android linux based and do the tablets such as nook and fire share the same programing?
<psusi> damms005, yes
<Pecker> id look to see if graphics drivers are installed for yuor computer
<Abhijit> Guest85368, how you are trying to install it?
<Pecker> as 1024x768 seesm to be standard ubuntu res for no drivers
<Alchemist9> puppy3ghz: the kernel yes everything else not so much...
<ClientAlive> psusi: yes, I understand. I though it was just that the x server tries to auto detect the displays if there isn't one. I thought I can create one and it will use it bc it looks for that file first. Doesn't it?
<rainbowwarrior2> hello, i am running Ubuntu 12.04 Lts and now when i log in i get a message saying " network disconnected " before my wireless use to connect to my network automatically and now i have to type in " sudo rfkill unblock all " then " iwlist wlan0 scan " log off and log back in again and press the wifi button on my compaq cq60 laptop and it connects ok, how can i fix this please so it connects to the network automatically like it use to
<rainbowwarrior2> before ?
<Guest85368> <Abhijit> Well im trying to compile from source as a last resort and am running into major dependancy issues...
<Pecker> puppy3ghz:  android is linux based as far as programming tho idk.
<psusi> ClientAlive, yea, it will use it if you have it, but if it doesn't find a display on its own, a config file isn't likely to help
<puppy3ghz> i m using eclipse to start with
<Abhijit> Guest85368, install the depencxies first
<ClientAlive> well it finds both displays but it has my resolution way too low. Not sure the best way to deal with it other than xorg.conf (if that would even work).
<Pecker> ClientAlive: graphics drivers?
<psusi> ClientAlive, system settings->displays?
<Abhijit> Guest85368, you are talking about this http://entangle-photo.org/
<Abhijit> ?
<Alchemist9> android makes use of java code, although the javavm is davlek i think...
<Guest85368> <Abhijit> I keep on running into issues... I tryed installing GetDeb but after that (what apeared to be a sucsessfull install) it dosn't show up in the software center... (id loke to avoid comiling from source if it's possible..
<Guest85368> <Abhijit> Yes i am...
 * Alchemist9 pokes ubottu
<Abhijit> is there on getdeb? i cant found it. if its installed from getdeb then just try to launch it from terminal
<Abhijit> Guest85368, ^
<ClientAlive> I think mine is one of the things you normaly need a driver from 'additional drivers' but it never came up this install
<ClientAlive> it's that or the whole jockey route
<psusi> Guest19554, software center shows packages in the ubuntu repository, so anything installed with getdeb isn't going to show up there
<Pecker> then run jockey in launcher
<puppy3ghz> yes i belive that is some of the things i have read about andorid.. stuff is still new to me.
<Pecker> see what comes up
<ClientAlive> system settings has no options avail other than what it is (and it thinks that computer is a laptop)
<Guest85368> Abhijit, http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/getdeb_apps/precise/apps/getdeb/entangle
<Abhijit> Guest85368, try launching it from terminal
<Guest85368> <Abhijit> As in just typing 'entangle' ?
<ClientAlive> I'll just try to wing it I guess. Maybe I can fig it out.
<Abhijit> Guest85368, yest first try that. if not worked then type entagle and press tab several times that will show you available commands
<Abhijit> Guest85368, several times continuously
<Pecker> id still check graphics drivers...
<Guest85368> <Abhijit> nothing shows...
<Abhijit> Guest85368, what it says when you type just entangle
<Guest85368> Abhijit, entangle
<Guest85368> No command 'entangle' found, did you mean:
<Guest85368>  Command 'untangle' from package 'sgt-puzzles' (universe)
<Guest85368> entangle: command not found
<zamN> hey how can i edit the grub2 config? they say dont edit grub.cfg manually but i dont know what else to do...its being stupid
<Abhijit> !grub2 | zamba
<ubottu> zamba: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Abhijit> zamN, ^^^^
<Abhijit> Guest85368, try to build from source and read the INSTALL file first carefully
<Guest85368> <Abhijit> http://www.getdeb.net/software/Entangle
<Abhijit> and README
<Abhijit> thats great. why not install from getdeb then Guest85368 ?
<Pecker> goodnight fellw IRCers
<Guest85368> <Abhijit> When I hit the "install" the software center opens and says no packages match...
<Abhijit> O.o Guest85368 no idea about it. you may try building from source
<Guest85368> <Abhijit> Ehh... I was afraid of that... Thanks for the help though!
<manski> hi. is there a way of getting rid of the "gfxmode" line in grub 2 under ubuntu 12.04?
<DarkAceLaptop> glitsj16, it won't crash! DX
<DarkAceLaptop> :P
<manski> hi. is there a way of getting rid of the "gfxmode" line in grub 2 under ubuntu 12.04?
<wilee-nilee> manski, it is commented out to begin with, maybe you can tell us what is up.
<manski> when I leave this line in, my whole screen goes white and I can't read anything on it anymore
<manski> and I'm talking about the line when you edit the boot configuration from within grub
<manski> not /etc/default/grub
<saleem> hi, i just installed latest lubuntu and it installed 3.2.0-25-generic-pae rather than the ubuntu generic kernel , is this normal ???
<wilee-nilee> manski, sounds more like a graphic problem that line if no # is in front is just the grub menu's resolution.
<glitsj16> DarkAceLaptop: well that's awfull :p .. so all well?
<manski> wilee-nilee: the problem is that it is commented out in /etc/default/grub but still grub uses it (set it to "$linux... something")
<wilee-nilee> manski, I will assume you know to run update-grub if you alter /etc/default/grub, sounds to me as though your are Frankensteining the adjustment
<manski> wilee-nilee: but I haven't touched anything. I just installed Ubuntu and it doesn't work out of the box.
<manski> maybe my graphics card is too new or something
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | manski
<ubottu> manski: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<fuzzynurfhurter> ne 1 know what error 17 in grub is?
<wilee-nilee> fuzzynurfhurter, that is a grub legacy error what OS and release is thi?
<wilee-nilee> this*
<fuzzynurfhurter> i had windows vista and linux mint dual booting and deleted mint and tried to install something else but it gives me that error when it starts up
<manski> wilee-nilee: nomodeset didn't work. here's a screenshot of what I'm talking about: http://imgur.com/CzuDt
<manski> I need to remove this "gfxmode" line
<wilee-nilee> manski, in a install that line is commented out it is not part of the boot as far as I know.
<fuzzynurfhurter> i know how i can do it with a live usb but at the moment i have to update it all and gonna take awhile lol
<manski> but it's not at my box (for whatever reason)
<wolfgang> i am having trouble with sound and video it sounds and looks laggy
<wolfgang> just alltogether
<manski> wilee-nilee: btw, here's what I get if I don't delete this line: http://imgur.com/yRVf9
<wolfgang> what do i do?
<fuzzynurfhurter> how could i get it to grub rescue when it boots up??
<wolfgang> does anyone know
<manski> wilee-nilee: well, I fixed it. I uncommented the "GRUB_TERMINAL" line and not it work. Thanks anyway :)
<fuzzynurfhurter> how could i get it to grub rescue when it boots up??
<wolfgang>  i am having trouble with sound and video it sounds and looks laggy
<wolfgang> Hello?
<fuzzynurfhurter> i sry wolf i dont know noob hoere lol
<wolfgang> ok
<wolfgang> does anyone else know?
<wolfgang> im on ubuntu 12.04
<gameguyalien> hello
<fuzzynurfhurter> is it grub-install  or grub2-install??
<wolfgang>  i am having trouble with sound and video it sounds and looks laggy.
<fuzzynurfhurter> is it grub-install  or grub2-install??
<samkan> where can i find liboverlay and overlay-scroll bar package on ubuntu?
<samkan> I just installed inkscape and it takes 100% cpu,
<samkan> i found this http://askubuntu.com/questions/139116/how-can-i-make-inkscape-run-fast-without-using-these-tricks
<samkan> so where can i find those package?
<Spectacle_K> Ubuntu 12.04 is my main OS, I tried installing Windows 7 as a side-OS to play games on. Somehow with Gparted my main partition was unmounted and I can't mount it. If I try and boot into it it says 'missing operating system'
<Spectacle_K> I know my stuff is still there.
<Spectacle_K> How do I get back to it? Does anyone know?
<aaustin> reinstall grub
<Spectacle_K> aaustin, was that directed at me?
<aaustin> yes
<Spectacle_K> Will reinstalling GRUB delete my data or OS? Or will it all be there still?
<aaustin> Spectacle_K, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot#Installing_Windows_After_Ubuntu
<fuzzynurfhurter> i have to do that toget back in to my windows at the moment sucks ass
<aaustin> Spectacle_K, I would reinstall grub and not mess with dd :)
<aaustin> Spectacle_K, will need a live cd
<Spectacle_K> "dd"? I won't mess with it but will reinstalling grub delete my data? Or will my stuff be there? I'm sorry I'm so new to Ubuntu I only started about a month ago.
<aaustin> Spectacle_K, the link I sent you offers to method for restoring your MBR, the second method uses the util called dd
<aaustin> Spectacle_K, it won't delete your data or OS if you do it right :P
<Spectacle_K> Oh boy...
<Spectacle_K> At least if I do it right my stuff will still be there.
<aaustin> Spectacle_K, Pretty hard to mess up https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#Reinstall_from_the_LiveCD
<glitsj16> samkan: use synaptic or software-center, search for overlay-scrollbar and remove/purge from there
<Spectacle_K> Thanks, umm, so I'll need a live CD does this need to be a DVD or will a regular CD do fine?
<aaustin> Spectacle_K, just the cd you used to install ubuntu
<Spectacle_K> I'm working off of a USB with Ubuntu 12.04 installed on it.
<Spectacle_K> I used a USB to install Ubuntu
<drennen> regular cd will work i believe
<Spectacle_K> Will the USB work, or should I go ahead and burn ubuntu to a cd?
<aaustin> Spectacle_K, actually, there is a super simple utility called Boot-Repair
<Spectacle_K> eh?
<aaustin> Spectacle_K, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<aaustin> I forgot about it :)
<Spectacle_K> So... this app will do the work for me?
<aaustin> Yes
<Spectacle_K> And... all my data will be there when I finally boot back into Ubuntu?
<anth0ny> what's the easiest way to find out where apt-get installed a package?
<aaustin> Yeah
<Spectacle_K> I want to say I love you, but that might come off as creepy, so I'll settle with 'thanks'.
<Spectacle_K> Thanks.
<samkan> @glitsj16, is that problem?
<SuperMiguel> any one running ubuntu on a 2011 iMac?
<axisys> is there a way to find out the diff between 2.6.32 ubuntu kernel for lucid lts and 2.6.18 kernel of centos 5.x ?
<MK`> I have ram available, but some of my memory is still in swap after some heavy load. Is there a way for me to sort of push that back into my ram?
<aaustin> axisys, That's a very odd question.
<samkan> there isn't any package called liboverlay or overlay-scrollbar
<axisys> not exact diff .. but somewhat what's new up until 2.6.32 since 2.6.18
<aaustin> axisys, kernel.org has change logs
<aaustin> axisys, ubuntu probably applies specific kernel patches though
<axisys> aaustin: i just want to find out if we should go with ubuntu server or centos server .. i prefer ubuntu .. but i need some amunation
<aaustin> So, you'll miss out on those
<glitsj16> samkan: those packages are responsible for drawing gtk widgets, so disabling/removing them will change your UI (ever so slightly) .. perhaps try to disable before removing .. http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-disable-overlay-scrollbars-in.html
<aaustin> axisys, start here http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/longterm/v2.6.32/ChangeLog-2.6.32.59
<glitsj16> samkan: you are using ubuntu 12.04?
<samkan> @glitsj16, what is the problem behind inscape very slow ?
<samkan> i did fresh install ubuntu and install inkscape
<aaustin> axisys, its going to be at a level that doesn't make much sense to end users though
<samkan> but it takes 100% cpu, i am on corei7 processor
<axisys> aaustin: well wondering what improvement is made on 2.6.32 since 2.6.18
<aaustin> axisys, your best bet is to get a list of hardware you have an hope the later kernel has better drivers for the hardware
<guest3141592> join #hoeltgen
<axisys> aaustin: i am hoping so too.. some data to back that up would be great
<glitsj16> samkan: no clue, i don't have it installed .. why not try disabling? look around in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu for possible issues
<axisys> aaustin: i have a specific server in mind.. x4170 m2
<axisys> and hp dl380 .. so two hardwares
<samkan> i did it, but still it takes 100% cpu :(
<aaustin> axisys, why not go with a UBUNTU LTS release?
<axisys> aaustin: for new install yes.. but these are lucid lts vs centos 5.x
<glitsj16> samkan: how did you do it?
<aaustin> axisys, It's going to be hard to compare specific kernels. You might have problems because perhaps there is a regression in the LTS kernel that is not in the centos kernel that affects you :)
<aaustin> axisys, I suspect that is unlikely though
<aaustin> axisys, you could also try http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux26Changes
<aaustin> axisys, since that's more human readable
<student_peace> *** HELLO, I NEED SOME HELP WITH A SOFTWARE OF ELECTRONIC SIMULATIONS, PLEASE...***
<aaustin> axisys, in fact, that's probably exactlty what you want
<axisys> easier read
<axisys> filesystem is always an interesting one
<aaustin> axisys, except you are probably just going to run extX
<axisys> Fix async commit mode using a barrier, fs_mark benchmark shows a 50% improvement  on ext4.. that's a very reason to go with higher kernel
<whitney> Hi, I'm having some trouble with Wine and Java.  First of all, when I was using Wubi, Wine worked perfectly fine, but now that I have Ubuntu on its own partition and wine installed and everything, it refuses to work.  Secondly, I can't get Java to install no matter how many times I try.  I'm following the instructions on the official site.  Please help.
<axisys> s/very reason/very good reason/
<aaustin> axisys, Yes, I would always run a latest stable kernel :)
<axisys> aaustin: now that you put yourself in the spot.. let me trun around and ask you why?
<axisys> aaustin: i am trying to gathher ammunation
<glitsj16> samkan: do you have any errors/warnings when you start inkscape from the commandline?
<axisys> this newbie page is really good
<aaustin> axisys, Unless there is a reason, a higher kernel version means progress. I see no reason not to.
<aaustin> *unless there is a regression
<samkan> (inkscape:6505): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
<samkan> (inkscape:6505): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
<samkan> (inkscape:6505): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
<samkan> (inkscape:6505): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
<samkan> Root id is svg2
<FloodBot1> samkan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<samkan> this is the command i got
<axisys> aaustin: centos guys seems to be very conservative.. they think going with centos offer more stability.. since the code has been there longer..
<saleem> whats the difference bwetween pae and generic linux???
<axisys> aaustin: centos guys at work that is
<aaustin> axisys, You're not getting the increased stability without a version bump
<aaustin> 2.6.18 is no more stable than the day it was released
<SetiAmon> anyone here hooking up to their flat panels via hdmi?
<axisys> i should have started this discussion in #ubuntu-server.. oh well.. since we are going to use it on server.. the ext4 fs improvement is a big win
<axisys> aaustin: ^
<aaustin> SetiAmon, I use hdmi
<damms005> help photorec error: premission denied (but I am the owner and group user on permission tab properties)
<aaustin> axisys, Yes, there should be plenty of stuff over 3 years :(
<aaustin> err :)
<moorejohn90> Hi, I want to connect to internet with my qualcom CDMA modem. I have a problem . Ubuntu show "Bus 005 Device 003: ID 05c6:1000 Qualcomm, Inc. Mass Storage Device" when I type "lsusb" but I can't find ttyusb0 or ttyusbmodem in "/dev"
<SetiAmon> AAustin:my old system died(Mobo died) so i bouught a new pc.anyhow long story short i hooked it up via hdmi and i get audio but in windows(i've only had it 4 days) it downmixs all audio to stereo if it isn't "hdcp"
<SetiAmon> aaustin:does linux have issues with HDCP
<moorejohn90> Hi, Can any one help my problem.
<aaustin> SetiAmon, I think it is an issue. I misunderstood I don't actually use any DRM video over hdmi. Maybe look here http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25847/
<SetiAmon> I am not interested in pirating anything i just want to operate with hdcp up my back
<Spectacle_K> Hey aaustin, it's K. Thank you so much it worked. I'm back in my own system . Thanks a lot!
<aaustin> Spectacle_K, awesome!
<Spectacle_K> I think I'll leave partitions and dual booting Windows alone for a while, I'm just happy to be back in my OS.
<Spectacle_K> Adios ;_)
<lucid_> hey. My laptop sometimes starts up WITH wireless, sometimes without. Any explanations?
<lucid_> Damn, no one on?
<zallx> hi
 * init[dot]d doesnt do wireless
<moorejohn90> Hi, I have a problem with my qualcomm USB CDMA modem when try to connect to internet.
<melo_2123324> Hi, I am using Ubuntu 12.04. I have installed mythtv. I have two questions about it: Why it opens an additional user on system? And how can I sop the service which runs always on background even I have not open mythtv on this session... Thanks!
<init[dot]d> Anyone on github in here?
<sacarlson> init[dot]d: me
<hoijui> melo, i would guess you can stop the service in the settings - service menu somewhere
<hoijui> not sure how to get there (am not using normal ubuntu)
<hoijui> my problem: network manager applet ... or networking is kind of broked
<hoijui> it often fails to execute most of what i order it to do after a hibernate (nm-applet that is) and it often tries to reconnect to something..
<hoijui> i have no idea t owhat, and i dont know how to display it
<hoijui> but it fucks up my otherwise stable connections
<hoijui> really.. it shows the reconnect symbol, but when hovering over it wiht the mouse, it does not show what it is tryign to conenct to.. why?
<hoijui> and.. can i replace the nm-applet compleetly with something else, wiht more controll and better info display?
<hoijui> and why are there two packages called eclipse, and two packages called wicd .. without any hint for which to install?
<glitsj16> hoijui: you mention not using 'normal' ubuntu, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<hoijui> the x.... desktop thing
<glitsj16> hoijui: xubuntu?
<hoijui> i installed ubuntu, and then changed to xubuntu somehow
<hoijui> i dont know if that makes me ubunut or xubuntu
<hoijui> i changed the desktop i mean
<hoijui> xfce or what ti is called
<hoijui> hmm.. i guess you dont have the nm-applet in normal ubuntu anymore?
<hoijui> and thats why it is so bad?
<glitsj16> sure it is still used
<totesmuhgoats> hoijui: they are all ubuntu, its just a matter of having a different desktop installed
<hoijui> ok :-)
<hoijui> hmm
<hoijui> now i installed wicd (one of them), and .. when i try to start it, it just stops again :D
<hoijui> ah.. deamon...
<hoijui> umm
<glitsj16> hoijui: what do you mean one of them? are you using the software-center to install/remove packages?
<hoijui> ahhh.. wicd-client.. will try if that works better
<glitsj16> k
<hoijui> yes i am
<hoijui> ad if i search for wicd
<hoijui> it shows two packages with that name
<hoijui> one has a generic icon, and is called meta packae
<hoijui> package*
<Resounding_Rattl> i have ubuntu 12.04 and after some recent updates my dash home won't go full screen anymore. it's a quarter of the size of the screen and i don't know how to make it full screen. does anyone know how?
<glitsj16> Resounding_Rattl: there should be 3 classic window icons top left on the dash, i believe it's the right one of those to switch to/from fullscreen
<Resounding_Rattl> well i feel stupid.
<Resounding_Rattl> thanks
<eprom_> Hello everyone
<glitsj16> i am stupid .. trade ? :p
<Resounding_Rattl> XD
<hoijui> ouh maaaan
<hoijui> now using wicd
<hoijui> when i tell it to connect to the wired network
<hoijui> it disconnects all networks and tries to reconnect to them
<hoijui> is this the stoneage?
<hoijui> wtf
<hoijui> then it connects to eth0, and after a while, wireless is connected, and then it disconnects eth0
<hoijui> not even windows was ever this bad
<rocketmagnet> morning everyone from vienna
<slackin> #pugbot NEEDS 2 TO START NOW!
<rocketmagnet> i've a question (and that in an irc channel ;): does someone know how i can find out what each user is about ?
<slackin> whats pugbot? where'd that come from?
<rocketmagnet> like the staff user
<rocketmagnet> for example
<rocketmagnet> i want to know what each user is used for after isntalling a fresh ubuntu install
<rocketmagnet> can someone give me a hint please
<hoijui> sounds like a very badly chosen username
<hoijui> maybe use google
<glitsj16> rocketmagnet: hi, i don't think that kind of info is available, but #freenode might help
<hoijui> (i mean.. badly chosen by whoever wrote the code that genreates that user)
<hoijui> this kind of stuff happens when people care more about the animations of the desktop env then about the network stuff working properly (ok ok.. i'll stop)
<SecretFire> how can i display my cpu speed in a command in terminal in kubuntu
<SecretFire> isn't it grep ^c or something
<SecretFire> etc/proc
<pr0f-r00t> #Aris
<Benkinooby> hi, my laptop seems to power itself on at/after a unknown time while being in sleep. often i leave my laptop in sleep-mode (on battery) to find it warm and without power later. how can i find the cause? i run ubuntu 10.04 (minimal install and fluxbox so there are hardly any gnome-services running)
<Benkinooby> i wasn't able to google any useful info about that problem because my search terms seem to be too generic
<satish_> anyone decent with web servers?
<glitsj16> satish_: why not ask a specific question? :)
<sebas-89> Hi friends!
<reisio> hi
<glitsj16> Benkinooby: what do you use in fluxbox for power management?
<Benkinooby> glitsj16, hm, i don't think i'm using anything. let me check 'ps -A'
<Benkinooby> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Benkinooby> glitsj16, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1055530/
<Benkinooby> glitsj16, i don't see anything that would point to powermanagement in my process list
<glitsj16> Benkinooby: i believe you're right .. have you tried xfce4-power-manager together with xscreensaver yet?
<Benkinooby> glitsj16, my laptop is pretty slow (that's the reason for fluxbox) and i'd like to avoid any unnecessary load. i have not tried xfce power manager yet. i use 'sudo pm-suspend' to set my laptop to sleep
<Dawn262> I forget what the terminal command line is to edit grub 2 in 12.04.
<glitsj16> Benkinooby: or gnome-power-manager / gnome-screensaver .. been a while since i was on 10.04, but i guess either of those combo's are worth a shot
<Benkinooby> glitsj16, i think i'll go for one of these solutions. i really wonder what makes my laptop to power on while being in sleep
<glitsj16> Benkinooby: yes using pm-suspend is fine, but something seems to be interfering .. and without either of those it is very hard to determine what is active right now qua power settings
<Benkinooby> glitsj16, it's strange anyway. when I do 'cat messages' i see messages from jun 22 12:53. I know i set the laptop to sleep at 6 pm or so. the next messages are is jun 23 07:41:06 box kernel: [125532.583377] PM: Syncing filesystems ... done.
<Ormie> i accidently permanently delete a folder with all my docs, how do i recover it?
<nsadmin> Ormie, how large is your usb stick?
<Ormie> ???
<Ormie> nsadmin, 2 GB
<nsadmin> ok, do you have another partition at least 2.5g free?
<Benkinooby> Ormie, there are tools for that in the ubuntu repo... don't know the name right now
<Ormie> nsadmin, no
<nsadmin> Ormie, ok, hmm... how much free space do you have?
<enginama> Ormie...list out your mounts and un partition space
<enginama> by size
<nsadmin> enginama, df will do that part
<nsadmin> Ormie, try df /
<nsadmin> and show that
<nsadmin> *: trying to back up the stick
<Ormie> nsadmin: /dev/sda1      310131568 8490032 286117340   3% /
<nsadmin> you have wayyy plenty of space
<Ormie> nsadmin, http://pastebin.com/Z0GKEXDX
<nsadmin> could you pastebin the output of df
<nsadmin> just want to make sure of something
<Ormie> nsadmin, http://pastebin.com/8wbWAG0b
<nsadmin> thanks
<nsadmin> so all of your data is on sda1
<nsadmin> are you logged in as root?
<Ormie> nsadmin, no
<nsadmin> try: sudo bash
<nsadmin> (be careful while you're in that)
<Ormie> nsadmin, done
 * Ormie tries not to type "rm -rf /root"
 * enginama laughs at ormie
<nsadmin> ok, the command you want to run, is: dd bs=1024k if=/dev/sdb1 of=/root/usb-image
<nsadmin> count to ten before hitting enter, make sure it's exactly right
<Ormie> do i have to mount the usb?
<nsadmin> no
 * enginama falls off his chair at NS's code!!!
<Ormie> ok
 * Ormie prepares for the big moment
<nsadmin> all we're doing now, is writing a copy of the entire filesystem to a backup file
<Ormie> i shall press enter... *shaking*
<nsadmin> go
<nsadmin> it will take several seconds
<enginama> you already lost it...dont be scared
<Ormie> it will be amazing to see things in slow-motion as i hit enter.
<oCean> enginama: can you please stop with the irrelevant noise?
<Ormie> nsadmin, is this the way to recover USB folder i lost?
 * nsadmin wants to see jessica alba in slow motion
<Ormie> OMG, MY SYSTEM ALMOST CRASHED!
 * alchemist9 rolls eye's at the dramatics
<enginama> watch your life pass ebfore you..and then feel the warmth of getting it back
<oCean> enginama: stop the offtopic now
<nsadmin> this is a small measure of protection
<Ormie> nsadmin, 2003522560 bytes (2.0 GB) copied, 105.284 s, 19.0 MB/s
<Mytos> im trying to make apache2 use portal.php instead of index as a default page, anyone able to help?
<nsadmin> ok, now type: sync
<nsadmin> twice
<Ormie> nsadmin, me?
<nsadmin> Ormie, yes
<Ormie> ok
<Ormie> nsadmin, done
<nsadmin> ok, here's where you are now
<Ormie> nsadmin, and then...?
<nsadmin>  - you have this unmounted usb stick with those files you want to undelete
<nsadmin>  - you have a backup copy of the usb
<Ormie> nsadmin, it's one specific folder
<hichamat> question : microSD usb adapter >rmdir /media/usb/boot :  rmdir: failed to remove `boot': Read-only file system *** mount -o remount,rw /media/usb/ : mount: cannot remount block device /dev/sdb1 read-write, is write-protected *** # badblocks -vw /dev/sdb : badblocks: Read-only file system while trying to open /dev/sdb *** and there is no read only switch in usb adapter,, any solution ??
<Ormie> nsadmin, i don't have a backup copy yet.
<nsadmin> the dd produced the backup
<Ormie> ok
<Ormie> so what do i do?
<Ormie> nsadmin, what do i do, then?
<nsadmin> (don't do this now but) you can restore it if you have to, using this:
<nsadmin> dd bs=1024k if=/root/usb-image of=/dev/sdb1
<nsadmin> if you have to do that, you would do it with the stick NOT mounted
<reisio> where /dev/sdb1 needs to be very much a partition you are happy to nuke :p
<nsadmin> understand so far?
<Ormie> ok
<Ormie> yes
<Ormie> nsadmin, so i do that command?
<oCean> Mytos: add that filename to /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/dir.conf (those are the directory indexes)
<nsadmin> no, only if you need to restore the image (which we hope is never)
<reisio> actually you'd probably of to the entire device, not a partition
<reisio> 'of'
<Mytos> already figured it out
<Ormie> nsadmin, so what do i do now? D:
<nsadmin> reisio, well not that particular image, but noted for future reference
<Mytos> had to add DirectoryIndexs portal.php to /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<nsadmin> Ormie, mount the stick again
<Ormie> ok
<reisio> what what, fancy images?! :p
<nsadmin> reisio, the image in question is of /dev/sdb1
<reisio> oh :p
<Ormie> nsadmin, done
<nsadmin> now, try to undelete...
<Ormie> ok
<nsadmin> if it succeeds, you're done
<Ormie> nsadmin, using mc?
<oCean> Mytos: that is an option too. Editing the dir.conf would change the directive for all sites in the webserver
<nsadmin> if not, you can retry by unmounting, restoring the image, mounting, and try again
<nsadmin> Ormie, the mc thing, I'm not familiar with
<nsadmin> it's perfectly safe to try it because you have the image backup
<Ormie> nsadmin, error: Cannot chdir to "/undel://sdb1"
<Ormie> nsadmin?
<Ormie> D:
<nsadmin> one sec
<ActionParsnip> seems a bit of a convoluted backup method..
<enginama> I got lost after join #ubuntu channel ;)
<nsadmin> ActionParsnip, simply a precaution
<oCean> enginama: if you do not have a support question, please stop the offtopic remarks. Last warning
<oCean> what is this mc utility?
<ActionParsnip> oCean: cli based file manager
<ActionParsnip> oCean: midnight commander
<oCean> aah, now I understand
<nsadmin> ActionParsnip, now that we have your attn, here's what we need to do: he has files which he effectively ran rm on... some dirs may have been involved; he wants to undelete them
<Benkinooby> can some1 help me find out why my laptop powers on itself from sleep?
<ActionParsnip> nsadmin: no regular backup?
<nsadmin> not that I know of. this is a 2g usb stick
<ActionParsnip> nsadmin: sigh :(
<ActionParsnip> nsadmin: tried foremost?
<ActionParsnip> nsadmin: is it Ormie with the issue>
<nsadmin> sure didn't... would you mind assisting Ormie?
<Ormie> plz
<nsadmin> here are the precautions we took: we unmounted the stick as quickly as possible, then we wrote an image of the filesystem to an image file in his /root
<ActionParsnip> Ormie: why did you not take a backup, regularly, of the 2Gb stick?
<Ormie> i am lazy o.o
<ActionParsnip> Ormie: 2Gb is nothing and would save your data...
<Ormie> ...
<ActionParsnip> Ormie: use foremost on the stick itself, you can possibly recover data. Once again; backup your stuff if it's important
<Ormie> what's foremost?
<reisio> a package
<nsadmin> it's on the late side for that :P yes, it's great to have foresite... hindsite being 20/20, he is where he is, and he just needs some help
<ActionParsnip> Ormie: go find out
<Ormie> ...
<Ormie> nvm, that directory is not hard re-create anyway :( thanks for your help.
<ActionParsnip> Ormie: even with the simplest search: http://www.google.co.uk/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=ubuntu+foremost&safe=active   you would find this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<ActionParsnip> Ormie: foremost is a forensic tool to recover data
<Ormie> nsadmin, what does sync do?
<Ormie> nsadmin, what does "sync" command do?
<nsadmin> Ormie: the memory can store things that are getting ready to be written out to the disk
<Dawn262> what is the command line to edit grub2 in 12.04?    I remember i have to update-grub, but don't recall the line to get to edit...
<Ormie> nsadmin, can i undo it? Because  i don't wanna recover now?
<tenX> Dawn262: might be looking for /etc/default/grub or /boot/grub.cfg
<oCean> Dawn262: use your favorite editor to edit /etc/default/grub
<nsadmin> Ormie, sync makes all that up to date by doing the writing of all that to all the disks/places they want to be written to
 * Dawn262 huggles tenX and oCean
<nsadmin> the reason we did the sync was to make sure everything from the dd command got written to the image file
<Ormie> nsadmin, oic
<Chirag> Hi all
<nsadmin> Ormie, ok. if you don't want to recover now, you're all set: your stick is mounted and ready to use in any manner you want
<Ormie> good
<nsadmin> and with that... I'm all done here!
<mike09> hello
<aetoxx> If I get a message like NO_PUBKEY <some id>, how do I know which gpg command I need to execute to get the key?
<mike09> well, my first time to use ubuntu. just trying irc chat.
<mike09> ok, my internet sucks. brb.
<mike09> quit
<mike09> just guessing
<linuxtech> cd
<Dawn262> oCean: it is a read only in etc/default/grub  i remember there was a sudo command in terminal i could use to edit in terminal.  Help?
<exetron> mike09: try /
<GotSanity> is it still possible to blur the gnome-terminal transparency? I tried using ccsm on 12.04 but it didnt work
<ActionParsnip> Dawn262: sudo nano /etc/default/grub    will allow you access to the file in CLI, or if you have a desktop UI, run:  gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<oCean> Dawn262: indeed. If you are using a cli editor, then you can use sudo vi /etc/default/grub
<Dawn262> that is it!!!!     I need a new in-head memory system!
<ActionParsnip> aetoxx: can you pastebin the output of:  sudo apt-get update; lsb_release -a     Thanks
 * Dawn262 huggles ActionParsnip and oCean 
<aetoxx> ActionParsnip, why don't they keyservers run via https?
<ActionParsnip> aetoxx: no idea, I can give a command to import the key you need if you give the dettails
<anildigital> hi
<anildigital> anybody know good link to setup pptp vpn on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<anildigital> ActionParsnip: I want to set it up as server
<ActionParsnip> anildigital: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-pptp-vpn-server-with-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<ActionParsnip> anildigital: http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=ubuntu%20vpn%20server&source=web&cd=6&ved=0CJsBEBYwBQ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fdinomite.net%2F2010%2Fcreating-an-openvpn-server-on-ubuntu%2F&ei=Cn3lT_mNL4iHhQePw_nhCQ&usg=AFQjCNHoOIhkfvR7Gy_pSNCI32x3SICxQg
<ActionParsnip> damn
<ActionParsnip> stupid google
<FloodBot1> ActionParsnip: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ormie> ActionParsnip :D
<ActionParsnip> anildigital: http://askubuntu.com/questions/56559/how-do-i-set-up-a-pptp-vpn-on-my-own-ubuntu-server
 * ActionParsnip switches to duckduckgo :)
<haxxpop> Can ubuntu use OpenGL?
<Ormie> unity uses opengl
<Ormie> haxxpop, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<ActionParsnip> haxxpop: absolutely, 3D games in Linux use opengl
<sl33k_> what are some good laptop battery enhancer softwares?
<haxxpop> Ormie: 12.04
<ActionParsnip> sl33k_: use a lighter DE< like LXDE
<Dawn262> ok  this REALLY has my panties in a knot.   I am trying to edit grub2 for nomodeset without having to edit it every time i boot into 12.04.  Now it is saying 'no modeset available' when i do update-grub.  HELP!
<Ormie> haxxpop, unity runs on OpenGL and unity also on compiz and compiz is also on OpenGL, so u have openGL working. Try supertuxkart.
<Dawn262> is another no brainer, but i am not at my best at four in the morning
<sl33k_> ActionParsnip: oh ok so my default DE that came with 10.04 would be gnome?
<ActionParsnip> Dawn262: run:  gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub   find this line: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"   and change it to: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<ActionParsnip> Dawn262: save the new file, close gedit and run:  sudo update-grub
<Dawn262> are those quotes right??
<vibhav> yes
<Dawn262> ok  will try it
<ActionParsnip> Dawn262: when you open the file, you will see exactly what is needed
<Top-top-top> mates, need help with problem: i don't have pts/2 and pts/11 while working. I mean opening terminal will go pts/0 pts/1 and then pts/3 ... pts/10 pts/12 any suggestions where the problem can be? Ubuntu 12.04
<Dawn262> i tried to pit the nomodeset outside the quotes
<Dawn262> duh
<ActionParsnip> sl33k_: yes, gnome2. lxde is a bit lighter, which allows your CPU to run slower, saving power
<ActionParsnip> sl33k_: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/indicator-cpufreq-cpu-frequency-scaling-indicator-applet   also try that and scale your CPU down
<EDawg878> I have an issue mounting my NTFS Drive, Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 13: Failed to load runlist for $MFT/$DATA.
<ActionParsnip> EDawg878: you mount an ntfs partition, not drive
<rgenito> running ubuntu 11.04, kernel 2.6.30-something
<rgenito> i just insert a usb storage device... how do i access / mount the partition?
<EDawg878> Umm yeah i forgot i partioned it
<ActionParsnip> EDawg878: is the partition healthy? have you chkdsk'd it recently?
<EDawg878> Thats the problem I can't run check disk because i don't have Windows
<sl33k_> ActionParsnip: thanks for the response. never installed another DE, any links or advice that would push me in the right direction?
<EDawg878> Any way to run chk dsk without Windows?
 * Dawn262 higgles the crap out of ActionParsnip and oCean !!
<Dawn262> thx guys!
<Dawn262> it works
<reisio> EDawg878: ntfsresize -fi /dev/foo#
<EDawg878> and what does that do?
<ActionParsnip> Dawn262: that's how you add boot options, it will be applied to subsequent kernels for you too
<EDawg878> nvm
<EDawg878> Thanks I'll try it now
<ActionParsnip> Dawn262: I also suggest you add the boot option: ipv6.disable=1    if you don't use ipv6 :)
<ActionParsnip> EDawg878: chkdsk is a windows command, makes sure the data is consistent
<EDawg878> Yes, I know
<Dawn262> ok  but my router uses it for my utp stuff, so am gonna keep it, thanks
<Dawn262> gotta support the p2p community also!
<sl33k_> ActionParsnip: Also the link is for 11.04. I've 10.04, is it really needed to upgrade to 11.04?
<EDawg878> ERROR(5): Opening '/dev/sdc2' as NTFS failed: Input/output error NTFS is inconsistent. Run chkdsk /f on Windows then reboot it TWICE!
<EDawg878> I don't have Windows installed atm....
<reisio> EDawg878: kind of silly to use a Windows FS, then
<Top-top-top> does anybody know why system is using pts for root? ubuntu 12.04
<EDawg878> reiso I had Windows installed but removed it because I never use it
<reisio> EDawg878: kind of silly to use a Windows FS, then
<rgenito> WOW, mounting a usb thumb drive under ubuntu is a serious pain in the ass
<rgenito> wtf
<student_> d
<EDawg878> and its 3tb so i can't move the data anywhere else
<bazhang> rgenito, no cursing here
<reisio> EDawg878: is it external?
<EDawg878> 3tb internal
<reisio> EDawg878: well you would have had to buy more disk storage eventually anyways
<reisio> you can probably fsck it from a Windows install image, though
<ActionParsnip> sl33k_: just check the PPA supports lucid
<EDawg878> reisio: The install disk?
<reisio> EDawg878: yeah
<EDawg878> okay
<ActionParsnip> EDawg878: is it an internal drive or a USB thing?
<EDawg878> Internal
<ActionParsnip> rgenito: right click device -> eject    how is that any different to WIndows/
<rqsong> HAHA
<vibhav> EDawg878: /window 12
<rqsong> 咋没人呢
<vibhav> EDawg878: Sorry for the hilight
<ActionParsnip> EDawg878: if it's internal and you don't have windows, why are you using NTFS?
<reisio> he said he doesn't have the space to transfer & reformat
<vibhav> !cn | rqsong
<ubottu> rqsong: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Lord_Havoc_> Hey! Wanna learn how to hack from people who actually "know" how to manipulate computers/networks?! Well you can right now by just joining our chat and asking questions. We're all patient and help people who dont understand. Join chat.us.freenode.net (6665) chan #hl2 See ya online!
<EDawg878> Because I removed Windows a while ago and don't have anywhere to transfer the 3tb drive
<ActionParsnip> EDawg878: so what if the drive fails, where is your data?
<EDawg878> Its still there
<EDawg878> It just that the FS is not in the best shape
<reisio> EDawg878: he means what if the hardware dies
<reisio> you have no backup system
<ActionParsnip> EDawg878: if the drive IDE dies and isn't detected in BIOS, what do you do?
<EDawg878> The 3tb is for backups
<reisio> getting more storage would solve both your issues (1: getting rid of NTFS 2: having a backup system)
<reisio> EDawg878: ah
<reisio> well two backups is better than oneses :)
<EDawg878> hmm
<buzzy2> hi, I need some help setting up my graphics cards. I have one ATI Radeon HD 3450 (with 2 monitors) and one GeForce FX 5200 (with 1 monitor). However, only the ATI one works, thus I only see picture on 2 monitors. I do see the propriatary drivers in the "Additional drivers" section, but if I activate the nvidia ones, the ATI gets dissabled and the other way around. How can I fix this?
<EDawg878> 3tb drives are expensive now though
<ActionParsnip> EDawg878: your call
<reisio> no, they're just not as cheap as they were briefly a handful of months ago
 * ActionParsnip draws up an 'i told you so flag'
<reisio> they're still really cheap
<EDawg878> i just bought 32gb ram and a 240gb ssd so yeah
<reisio> they were just reallllllly cheap for a moment there
<reisio> :p
<reisio> so yeah, you're clearly rich
<EDawg878> its a server...
<reisio> and can afford another hard drive
<buzzy2> http://pastebin.com/PMJuPx7E
<EDawg878> I'm using my own earned money I'm only 15....
<reisio> but anyways, you can use Windows' chdsk thing from an install image
<reisio> EDawg878: so? rich is rich
<ActionParsnip> EDawg878: i suggest you grab a barftpe bootable CD and chkdsk the partition, you are making you life harder by keeping NTFS when you don't need it as you have no windows OS
<reisio> if it's a backup already, deleting it, reformatting, and re-backing up wouldn't be an incredible risk :p
<EDawg878> The thing is that it is not completely full so I think i can shrink the partition and make the remaing ext4 and so on
<reisio> but just getting another hard disk is simplest and sanest
<reisio> yeah you could do that
<reisio> NTFS shrinks better when it's not corrupted, and is defragged, though
<reisio> if you haven't been using Windows, it's probably not defragged
<EDawg878> I hate NTFS
<reisio> :D
<`Vlad> Hello all!
<reisio> hi
<`Vlad> I want to install Ubuntu 12.04 from image with VMware player!
<reisio> `Vlad: okay then
<`Vlad> but it wants password
<ActionParsnip> EDawg878: its great if its needed as Windows is crippled. Otherwise, yep it sucks
<reisio> what does?
<EDawg878> I hate windows and its terrible filesystem
<`Vlad> upppss!!!
<`Vlad> :D
<`Vlad> sry
<`Vlad> solved :D
<FloodBot1> `Vlad: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> EDawg878: ntfs isn't too shabby, you just need to know how to treat it :)
<reisio> yes it is, but knowledge overcomes everything, doesn't it
<EDawg878> compare it to ext4 I mean defragging
<reisio> its approach to avoiding fragmentation is comparatively crap, yes
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest59774> Hello. could someone help me whit wifi problem?
<bazhang> lets get back to support please
<buzzy2> so, anyone know how to solve my issue with ATI + nvidia card in the same machine?
<buzzy2> activating one drivers is dissabling the other one
<EDawg878> you have 2 graphics cards of 2 different types?
<ActionParsnip> EDawg878: if you setup partitions like Linux then it's not bad :)
<buzzy2> EDawg878: Yes, http://pastebin.com/PMJuPx7E
<buzzy2> EDawg878: API RAdeon HD 3450 + Nvidia GeForce FX 5200
<buzzy2> ATI*
<EDawg878> Why would you think they are compatible?
<buzzy2> EDawg878: Compatible with what? Each other or Ubuntu? They work just fine in Windows
<rgenito> hmm, i have my usb storage devices automatically mount to /media/usb
<rgenito> ...how can i give anyone in the "usbdrive" group the ability to read, write, and execute anything in /media/usb ?
<buzzy2> EDawg878: And the "additional drivers" shows them both
<bazhang> rgenito, its in ubuntu or debian
<EDawg878> well installing nvida drivers usually blacklist others
<rgenito> bazhang, actually ubuntu 11.04
<rgenito> (or at least the ability to read/write anything in /media/usb)
<EDawg878> thats what it does to nouveau or whatever its called
<reisio> buzzy2: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/X.Org/Dual_Monitors#Configuring_X
<EDawg878> check /etc/modprobe.d/ for a potential black list
<rgenito> bazhang, any idea?
<buzzy2> reisio: Yeah, that was what I was thinking. That I need to edit the xorg.conf manually. That is why I need help .O)
<buzzy2> :)
 * rgenito sigh
<reisio> you just need 1) the right drivers (modules) loaded 2) the wrong ones not 3) and a config
<buzzy2> I tried running nvidia-xconfig, but that command does not even seem to exist on my system
<reisio> buzzy2: then you probably don't have the nvidia drivers package installed
<buzzy2> reisio: Well, when I install the ATI one, it removes my nvidia.. and the other way around
<reisio> for i in `dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia`; do dpkg -L "$i" | grep -i xconfig; done
<reisio> right, then you'll have to more manually install one or the other
<rgenito> hmm, how can i give my user permissions to write files to my usb drive???
<rgenito> (without having to "sudo" every time)
<silv3r_m00n> if I put a bash script inside /etc/init.d will it run at startup with root privileges ?
<buzzy2> /usr/lib/nvidia-173/bin/nvidia-xconfig
<buzzy2> /usr/share/man/man1/alt-nvidia-173-xconfig.1.gz
<ActionParsnip> rgenito: you can remount it rw, did you safely remove it last time you unplugged it from a system, or did you just pull it out?
<worm> rgenito: why just run commands with root privileges? sudo su
<ActionParsnip> worm: sudo -i    is advised.
<buzzy2> http://pastebin.com/bGFXqcxX
<rgenito> worm i dont want to do that
<reisio> chown might be apt, too
<buzzy2> Seems I have to create the xorg.conf file before running the nvidia config
<rgenito> ActionParsnip, just set this partition/filesystem up
<ActionParsnip> rgenito: what file system?
<rgenito> ext4
<ActionParsnip> rgenito: have you chowned the mount point to your user?
<rgenito> ActionParsnip, :
<rgenito> drwxrwxr-x  3 root worker 4096 2012-06-23 04:55 usb0/
<rgenito> my user "w05" is part of the worker group
<rgenito> and /dev/usb0 is the mount point
<themacguy> hi. newbie question on installing on Mac OSX 10.6 --How to get Ubuntu to BOOT properly?
<themacguy> any ex-Mac users around? or dual-boot Mac&Ubuntu?
<rgenito> ActionParsnip, don't those permissions look right?
<ActionParsnip> rgenito: /dev/usb0 is not the mount point
<ActionParsnip> rgenito: if you run:  mount | grep usb0   what is output?
<rgenito> ActionParsnip, sorry, i meant /media/usb0
<ActionParsnip> rgenito: ok then run:  sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /media/usb0
<ActionParsnip> rgenito: and it will be owned by your user and you should have access
<rgenito> ActionParsnip, yes, but i want anyone else from "worker" to be able to access it as well
<themacguy> --is there a Ubuntu-on-Macintosh IRC channel?
<BlueEagle> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<EDawg878> Windows won't let me use the cmd prompt from the install disc because it doesn't see a windows install....
<BlueEagle> themacguy: Apperantly, all you have is a wiki-page.
<EDawg878> Is there a livecd equivalent so i can run check disk?
<ActionParsnip> rgenito: you can make a group and add users you want to have access to the group, then run:  sudo chown -R $USER:groupname /media/usb0
<BlueEagle> EDawg878: I am not sure if fsck runs on NTFS.
<ActionParsnip> rgenito: the ext4 will retain the ACL :)
<reisio> BlueEagle: it doesn't
<themacguy> thanks ubottu... I've been all over this page before... alas I'm having  trouble finding "sufficiently granular" instructions (ie: I'm a total Linux "newbie", with 30 years technical experience on Mac... no help there, unfortunately, Linux is NEW TERRITORY for me!
<rgenito> ACL = ? :D
<ActionParsnip> EDawg878: Windows CD can chkdsk NTFS partitions
<reisio> EDawg878: you could try ntfsfix, though
<ActionParsnip> rgenito: access control list
<rgenito> ah ok
<EDawg878> ActionParsnip: it wont let me
<ActionParsnip> EDawg878: I'd go for bartpe then
<EDawg878> it sees that i dont have Windows installed
<rgenito> AcidRain2012, why tho would i set $USER as the owner?
<themacguy> something called "rEFIt" is supposed to make is "easy" to boot into Ubuntu, but I can't make it work--been trying for SIX WEEKS now...
<ActionParsnip> rgenito: so that your user is the administraor, you can set it as you wish
<reisio> themacguy: you can use GRUB2 alone these days
<themacguy> ahh.. I've heard the term "grub" but have no idea what it is or how to use it on a Mac...
<ActionParsnip> themacguy: its a boot loader
<BlueEagle> themacguy: You could google it I guess. GRUB stands for Grand Unified Boot Loader.
<themacguy> is there a discussion on this with instructions--do you know? :-)
<rgenito> ActionParsnip, but still, users from group "worker" are unable to create files on that device
<reisio> themacguy: all over the internet, IIRC
<ActionParsnip> rgenito: does the group have write access?
<rgenito> that MUST be possible... there's something here i dont understand i guess...
<reisio> themacguy: http://www.google.com/search?q=%22mac%22%20%22grub2%22
<rgenito> ActionParsnip, yes: drwxrwxr-x  3 root  worker 4096 2012-06-23 05:20 usb0/
<ActionParsnip> rgenito: sudo chmod -R g+w /media/usb0
<rgenito> ActionParsnip, already did that =\
<themacguy> okay,,,  "Alphabet Soup for breakfast" around here.... have to keep unravelling acronyms... ;-)
<ActionParsnip> rgenito: I see, is the device mounted as writable?
<themacguy> thank-you.. I'll go dig through that for a while (hopefully LESS than another six-weeks' worth!))
<rgenito> ActionParsnip, yes: when owner is set to "w05", i can do touch /media/usb0/filename ... and that works fine
<themacguy> ttul...  B4N  <wave>  etc..   :-)
<rgenito> ActionParsnip, however, when owner is set to "root" (even though group is "worker"), i cant do touch /media/usb0/filename
<rgenito> oh wait....do i need to reload something ?
<rgenito> (i just created the group about 10 minutes ago...and then added my user to the group by doing usermod -a -G worker w05
<ActionParsnip> rgenito: should be ok on the fly, but you could unmount and eject then reinsert, may help
<ActionParsnip> rgenito: you need to log off and on to make new group membership active
<rgenito> ActionParsnip, ah ok... i'll try that... instead of running source ~/.bashrc lol
<rgenito> thanks :D
<ActionParsnip> rgenito: its the same in windows too
<EDawg878> How do I make a DOS bootable disk in Ubuntu?
<oCean> reisio: please don't send people to google. They know google exists, they come here for specific answers to specific questions
<rgenito> ActionParsnip, thanks, that helped :)
<EDawg878> Well bootable usb drive  i mean
<rgenito> ActionParsnip, i dont use windows, so i wouldnt kno =\
<reisio> oCean: do they really... and where is your alternative
<StarryNight> f windows ;)
<ActionParsnip> EDawg878: just put CMD.exe on a floppy, or if you have a WIn98 CD around, boot that. Neither will have access to NTFS
<oCean> reisio: lots of users here have the setup he was asking for. If you don't have that, let others handle it
<ActionParsnip> rgenito: i'm guessing you have at some point though :)
<StarryNight> i noticed that ntfs is unstable
<reisio> oCean: name one user, and then explain why they didn't speak up
<reisio> lots of users on the internet have the exact same setup, too
<rgenito> ActionParsnip, hmm, i dont think that point in time mattered... did win98 have groups? lol
<tenX> StarryNight: unstable?
<EDawg878> ActionParsnip:  a bootable cmd wont be able to run check disk?
<ActionParsnip> StarryNight: its been the default since windows 2000, Its used in servers all over the globe. I doubt it's unstable
<oCean> reisio: eh, because there were afk? Anyway, not discussing channel policy here. If you wish to do so, /join #ubuntu-ops
<ActionParsnip> EDawg878: use an XP install CD or similar and it will be checkable
<reisio> oCean: funny it seemed like you were, I was happy not discussing it myself :p
<StarryNight> yes i always had issues with it ok i had users problems with it
<oCean> reisio: no, not suggesting/discussing it, I'm telling you not to do it again.
<StarryNight> if they didnt know how to use it they just fried the drive
<reisio> oCean: uhhh, you started the discussion, if you don't want me to respond to you, don't msg me
 * reisio shrugs
<EDawg878> okay i hope xp doesnt check if i have windows installed like the windows 7 disc did
<ActionParsnip> EDawg878: when you boot the XP CD, press R and you will get a prompt (its funny how I know this stuff as a non-desktop user of Windows)
<EDawg878> ActionParsnip:  thanks for the help i dont know much about Windows
<StarryNight> i have this kid who thinks he knows how to reinstall windows :)
<ActionParsnip> StarryNight: what put restore CD in and boot to it :D
<StarryNight> ok yea right ;) try that it is not easy when you try to restore from linux
<daya> Is there separate iso or I can use the same to run ubuntu in Android in chrooted env?
<ActionParsnip> daya: you can chroot into the ubuntu ISO if you want
<Shinka> I simply want to know if, with Cinnamon (Linux Mint), you can move your mouse at the upper-left corner to get an overview of all windows like in Gnome 3 (sorry I don't know the name of this feature)
<Shinka> I know it's not the right place but the Linux Mint room is rather inactive.
<daya> ActionParsnip, Actually I have Google it found http://androlinux.com/android-ubuntu-development/how-to-build-chroot-arm-ubuntu-images-for-android/,
<EDawg878> Windows XP cd was booting and guess what...
<bigblack> ** BLACK CAVIAR - Racing Today for 22 WINS from 22 Races - Show your support! - JOIN @ http://www.BlackCaviarForum.com **
<EDawg878> Blue Screen of death
<oCean> Shinka: that still does not make in ontopic for this channel.
<nelio> hello
<daya> ActionParsnip, does the same iso for i386 work for Android Nexus S
<StarryNight> ok in linux how big of hard drive a user needs?
<nelio> where i need to go to have assistance
<ActionParsnip> daya: no idea, not something I do but you can chroot into ISOs
<ActionParsnip> nelio: for what?
<nelio> sound
<ActionParsnip> nelio: in Ubuntu?
<nelio> since i install ubuntu i dont have sound
<nelio> yes
<ActionParsnip> nelio: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<daya> ActionParsnip, ok: Actually I want to install ubuntu in my Android
<nelio> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=dc9189b16be07104338c6c9d9bacd8ae47d6ea60
<nelio> its this what you want?
<ActionParsnip> nelio: perfect :)
<nelio> ok
<ActionParsnip> nelio: if you run:  alsamixer    are all levels cranked and unmuted?
<wsws3> f
<nelio> alsamixer?
<nelio> im newbi on ubuntu
<nelio> whats alsamixer
<roodypoo> niggers
<roodypoo> jigaboos
<roodypoo> coons
<FloodBot1> roodypoo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reisio> nelio: it's ALSA's (Linux's sound system's) mixer, and a command
<ActionParsnip> nelio: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/80818
<nelio> i will try
<gopikrishnan> how does i install ubuntu classic desktop in U 12.04 ?
<reisio> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<reisio> !notunity
<reisio> :p
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<gopikrishnan> thanksssss
<gopikrishnan> :0
<gopikrishnan> :)
<reisio> :p
<ActionParsnip> gopikrishnan: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed
<nelio> actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> goraxe: source: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu+12.04+classic
<nelio> help again
<ActionParsnip> nelio: hi....
<nelio> action remember my problem sound?
<StarryNight> hard drives? whats the best capacity if u run linux?
<ActionParsnip> nelio: yes
<ActionParsnip> StarryNight: depends on needs, there is no single best
<StarryNight> ok
<nelio> i dont know how to resolve with that link you send to me
<StarryNight> well i was looking at external storage
<reisio> StarryNight: you'll have trouble finding a hard drive these days with a capacity so low for it to be a factor
<nelio> can you teach me step by step please
<StarryNight> i have 1.5tb internal atm
<ActionParsnip> nelio: you need to add the lines in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<ActionParsnip> StarryNight: again, depends on needs
<reisio> StarryNight: a 30GB hard drive, for example, is far more than enough
<reisio> and I'm not even sure where you'd buy something so small
<nelio> grr how i add lines in etc/......
<ActionParsnip> nelio: its all there, step by step. I can copy and paste the lines from the link if you want
<reisio> nelio: fstab?
<nelio> yes please
<ActionParsnip> nelio: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<StarryNight> i have 500gb external but it is less what i need atm cause it is full
<nelio> put this on terminal?
<reisio> StarryNight: well that's another problem :p
<ActionParsnip> nelio: see step 4 in Mark's reply?
<oooaaaoooo> hi guys, quick question, is ttf-mscorefonts-installer a must when installing wine or is there anyway to install wine without it?
<StarryNight> yes sir :)
<StarryNight> i was looking at 2tb hitachi
<ActionParsnip> StarryNight: sounds fine
<reisio> oooaaaoooo: really shouldn't be an issue...
<oCean> StarryNight: how is this an Ubuntu problem?
<ActionParsnip> nelio: can you see the step on the page?
<nelio> yes
<ActionParsnip> nelio: then why are you asking?
<nelio> lool
<StarryNight> ocean it is not but i want to see community to see what is the best one for linux
<ActionParsnip> nelio: no...serious question
<ActionParsnip> nelio: why are you asking, when its on that page?
<nelio> my problem its step 2
<oCean> !requirements | StarryNight these are minimal requirements, the rest is up to you
<ubottu> StarryNight these are minimal requirements, the rest is up to you: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<ActionParsnip> nelio: you don't need step 2
<nelio> instal alsa version
<nelio> really grrr
<ActionParsnip> nelio: you have a decent enough alsa, just add the lines
<nelio> ok
<nelio> thanks one more time
<AipacWhore> Anybody here sick of negros?
<AipacWhore> I am!
<AipacWhore> That is why I am a member of Chimpout Forum!
<ActionParsnip> did dr_willis leave the troll cage open again ;)
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: please stop with offtopic comments
<HowDoI> Do the overlay scrollbars in Ubuntu work with XChat's main text window?  Were there ever scrollbars in this window in XChat?
<mi3> hello
<orated> Hello! I came to know that Python is pre-installed in Ubuntu. How can I find the names of those packages required to use Python?
<blackshirt> yes, python was deault installed
<orated> blackshirt: Yes, how can I find the names of those pre-installed packages?
<nibbier>  iptables -I OUTPUT -f -d $HOST -j DROP; ping -s30000 $HOST   <-- this should only let the fragments leave my box that start the package, right? (is not working, receiving host sees all fragments, and replies :(
<blackshirt> orated, what you need? Python interpreter? Or python modules?
<xfce> спросить можно?
<orated> blackshirt: Basic packages name to start working on Python
<DJones> !ru | xfce
<ubottu> xfce: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ActionParsnip> orated: dpkg -l | awk {'print $2}' | grep pyton
<blackshirt> python2.7 or newew
<blackshirt> Newer python3
<ActionParsnip> orated: dpkg -l | awk {'print $2}' | grep python    spelling
<orated> Yes, corrected it while typing it on terminal ActionParsnip. Thanks
<orated> Thanks blackshirt
<share> #archlinux is full of idiots. thank you and bye
<An_Ony_Moose> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1055732/ can anyone help me? I don't see why this won't compile.
<john347> yoh
<geirha> An_Ony_Moose: Try ##c++
<fuzzynurfhurter> cant u download leafpad to put on another pc??
<DJones> !offline | fuzzynurfhurter
<ubottu> fuzzynurfhurter: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<DJones> fuzzynurfhurter: That last info from ubottu should help
<fuzzynurfhurter> i dont understand  how the generate package download works
<eph3meral> hi, I need a little help troubleshooting my wireless device, I installed the STA driver from the Additional Drivers panel but it doesn't show up in ifconfig
<eph3meral> all I have in ifconfig is lo and eth0
<DJones> fuzzynurfhurter: You can also use pakages.ubuntu.com to download .deb files http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/leafpad
<fuzzynurfhurter> im gonna dl the tar file and try to install it that way
<eph3meral> the network "control panel" isn't much help, I don't see a way to add connections
<sacarlson> eph3meral: does it show up with iwconfig?
<DJones> Thats for 12.04
<eph3meral> and it only has the wired connection
<eph3meral> sacarlson, ahh let me check thx, one sec
<iceroot> fuzzynurfhurter: please try to use debfiles instead of tar.gz
<fuzzynurfhurter> i cant get my wireless card to work at the moment
<eph3meral> sacarlson, nope, still just lo and eth0
<eph3meral> they both just say "no wireless extensions"
<sacarlson> eph3meral: is the device a usb device?
<DJones> fuzzynurfhurter: If you're looking for a version for precise, go to the bottom of that page, there's a link to download an i386 or AMD64 version
<eph3meral> sacarlson, nope, just the build in Broadcom Wifi card on my laptop
<eph3meral> sacarlson, I just installed 12.04 after a full wipe/reformat
<eph3meral> sacarlson, I was just on 11.10
<eph3meral> it was working fine on 11.10
<fuzzynurfhurter> mine wont find it at all
<sacarlson> eph3meral: I think it just needs the firmware package
<eph3meral> sacarlson, I would basically assume that it's close to working, maybe I just need to ifup?
<eph3meral> sacarlson, ok, what firmware package is that? do you know the name?
<takethis> Hi, I wonder if someone can help me?  I'm trying to get hold of a package under ubuntu called "libxrender".  I've tried sudo apt-get libxrender and the like, and yet it seems there is a repository problem.  After a while after agreeing to install, it fails with "Unable to connect to http://update.onlinehome-server.info/ubuntu and connection time outs and finally just eventually "Failed to fetch".  Any thoughts, do i nee
<takethis> d to change a repository look up somewhere, or equivalent?  Thanks ....
<sacarlson> eph3meral: might if we knew what device it was
<eph3meral> sacarlson, BCM4311
<fuzzynurfhurter> its not in the deb files
<fuzzynurfhurter> all i could find is tar
<fuzzynurfhurter> im having a prob trying to get a linksys wireless usb card to be identified by linux
<sacarlson> eph3meral: b43-fwcutter
<eph3meral> sacarlson, ok i'll try that
<sacarlson> eph3meral: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter;
<lea102> hi guys!
<nafcool> lea102: hey!
<eph3meral> sacarlson, ok, so now that I have that package, what do I do?
<eph3meral> sacarlson, I'm wary of running anything other than the jockey install process
<lea102> could someone explain how to get the window options on the window panel on unity?
<eph3meral> sacarlson, last time I tried to do this without jockey I really royally screwed up my install
<lea102> I'm using Ubuntu 12.04
<sacarlson> eph3meral: then maybe should reboot after the jockey in hopes that fixed it
<eph3meral> yeah ok I guess I'll reboot once more, we'll see
<sacarlson> eph3meral: also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<fuzzynurfhurter> where would u find the source code for linux??
<fuzzynurfhurter> on the 1 ur running??
<sacarlson> fuzzynurfhurter: what part?
<fuzzynurfhurter> i dont know im trying to install a tar file
<sacarlson> fuzzynurfhurter: sudo apt-get source $package
<fuzzynurfhurter> it says to find the sorce code directory in terminal and then type ./config and all that
<ActionParsnip> lea102: window options in what sense?
<sacarlson> fuzzynurfhurter: why are you installing a tar file is the package you need not in the repository
<www> hello
<fuzzynurfhurter> no i cannot get on the net at the moment with my rig
<lea102> ActionParsnip sorry English is not my native language, I mean I want File, Edit , Tools ... on my window
<lea102> and not on the panel up there
<multiHYP> hi
<sacarlson> fuzzynurfhurter: you should learn about the apt-get system of ubuntu as I assume you may not need to compile anything
<multiHYP> why is debian so much larger than ubuntu?
<fuzzynurfhurter> i know it man
<fuzzynurfhurter> but i am on a laptop now in ubuntu and i have another pc that cant get the the net yet
<silver_star_iri> I install monit , after config and starting I could not reach the panel it give connection reset
<silver_star_iri> why ?
<lea102> ActionParsnip: Do you know what I mean?
<fuzzynurfhurter> k i got it
<fuzzynurfhurter> it says the intltool scripts were not found
<sacarlson> fuzzynurfhurter: to compile things you need a set of development tools that you must not have installed
<fuzzynurfhurter> its a fresh install never updated or anything
<sacarlson> fuzzynurfhurter: and as you don't have an internet connection you will need to find a method to install offline
<sacarlson> fuzzynurfhurter: by default the development and compilers are not present
<fuzzynurfhurter> not even on the dvd of it??
<sacarlson> fuzzynurfhurter: but what is this package you are trying to compile?
<fuzzynurfhurter> can any 1 help me with a linksys wireless usb??
<fuzzynurfhurter> leafpad
<sacarlson> fuzzynurfhurter: I'm not sure what's on the dvd distrubution
<fuzzynurfhurter> k i never got that 1 lol friend gave me these
<eph3meral> sacarlson, so I still don't have the option to connect to a wireless networks
<eph3meral> usually I get a list of wireless networks, also I usually have an option to "enable wireless" along with the option to "enable networking" but the only option I currently have is to "enable networking"
<fuzzynurfhurter> mines no even theret
<eph3meral> there is no "enable wireless" option
<eimis> I'm wondering if anyone here has dv7-6153ea laptop and were able to install official switchable gfx ATI driver..?
<sacarlson> fuzzynurfhurter: you do realize there is already leafpad in the ubuntu repository the is precompiled?
<sacarlson> !leafpad
<fuzzynurfhurter> not in this 1
<fuzzynurfhurter> i have abiword
<sacarlson> fuzzynurfhurter: you will need to install the package offline
<fuzzynurfhurter> im trying to
<Arash> hello , how can I fix my bootpage ?
<Arash> Win7 doesn't seem to boot up
<ActionParsnip> eph3meral: what wireless chip are you using?
<ActionParsnip> fuzzynurfhurter: abiword has quite a lot more features than leafpad..
<ActionParsnip> Arash: if you run:  sudo update-grub    does it list Windows?
<fuzzynurfhurter> it wont op edititen a file to
<Arash> let me see
<Arash> yes It does
<Arash> but the problem is I edited the Win7 (Loader)
<ActionParsnip> fuzzynurfhurter: there is gedit in a default Ubuntu, also there is vi and nano default installed for CLI based editting
<Arash> with EasyBCD
<silver_star_iri> Who works with monit ?
<fuzzynurfhurter> k well im gonna just have to move it to the router room and connect to the net lol
<fuzzynurfhurter> and get it all
<eph3meral> ActionParsnip, bcm4311
<eph3meral> ActionParsnip, I've got the STA drivers installed through jockey
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | eph3meral
<ubottu> eph3meral: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<eph3meral> ActionParsnip, aka "Additional Drivers"
<eph3meral> ActionParsnip, yeah, i read that already, I'm wary of doing any of those things because last time I tried to install my wireless without using jockey i really screwed up my system
<sacarlson> fuzzynurfhurter: sounds like you should look at the program keryx that runs on multiplatform to gather needed deb packages to enable you to install offline https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<fuzzynurfhurter> k i will check that out later
<sacarlson> fuzzynurfhurter: oh ya if connecting to an wired net is an option you should have done that instead
<AnalDialate> Anybody here sick and tired of fucking nigger apes?
<AnalDialate> I am!
<FloodBot1> AnalDialate: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AnalDialate> That is why I am a member of a forum called Chimpout Forum!  The link is here! http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<AnalDialate> Join us today!
<AnalDialate> This special niggerhating forum is not white supremacist!
<AnalDialate> I myself am a Mexican!
<k1l> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<judgen> please stop
<judgen> ubuntu = an south african distro for all humans
<Tm_T> judgen: ignore that spam
<elky> judgen, they're bored kids being trolls. we're dealing with them as they show up
<judgen> ok
<Arash> still having the problem
<sacarlson> eph3meral: maybe rfkill?
<eph3meral> sacarlson, tried it
<eph3meral> sacarlson, didn't do anything useful that i could see
<sacarlson> eph3meral: does it even see the device?
<eph3meral> sudo rfkill unblock wifi;
<eph3meral> did nothing
<eph3meral> sacarlson, define "it"?
<eph3meral> you mean rfkill?
<eph3meral> i don't really know what rfkill is, I just read a random command on a blog
<Aitor> Hola.
<Aitor> ¿Me ayudais?
<eph3meral> sacarlson, ActionParsnip https://bugs.launchpad.neAt/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl/+bug/977550
<Aitor> hello?
<sacarlson> eph3meral: rfkill list; ?
<Aitor> sacarlson
<Tm_T> hello Aitor
<Aitor> Tm_T
<MonkeyDust> !es
<Aitor> Help me.
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<eph3meral> 0: dell-wifi: Wireless LAN
<sacarlson> eph3meral: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Documentation/rfkill
<eph3meral> soft-blocked: no
<eph3meral> hard-blocked: no
<Arash> any help ?
<sacarlson> eph3meral: ok
<Arash> I need help with my bootscreen
<eph3meral> sacarlson, sorry, that documentation is pretty meaningless to me
<eph3meral> sacarlson, "rfkill is a tool to manage rfkill" <- circular definition :(
<sacarlson> eph3meral: well from you show it sounds like it's not rfkill so ; sudo lsmod
<sacarlson> eph3meral: you will need to pastebin that
<eph3meral> sacarlson, http://pastie.org/private/vt7fbjsipyc8jb0lif53a
<BlueEagle> Arash: Well just restore the backup you made before the edits and you should be OK again I guess.
<sx_usr__> guys, how do I setup my ubuntu 12.04 to make my Planex USB dongle act as AP?
<Northstar> good morning folks
<ActionParsnip> eph3meral: do you dual boot?
<eph3meral> ActionParsnip, yes
<ActionParsnip> eph3meral: in WIndows disable the ability for the interface to wake up the OS as well as disable the power management
<sx_usr__> anyone here running kernel 3.4.0 on Ubuntu 12.04 and having problem running VMWare Workstation?
<eph3meral> ActionParsnip, ok, do you happen to know where I go to do that?
<eph3meral> which control panel etc
<ActionParsnip> eph3meral: device manager
<eph3meral> k
<ActionParsnip> eph3meral: it can affect it because windows is junk
<sacarlson> eph3meral: oh now I see this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl/+bug/977550
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 977550 in bcmwl (Ubuntu) "Wifi Broadcom BCM4311 is not working on precise" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<eph3meral> ActionParsnip, so, just to be clear, disable power management on the device itself specifically or disable power management in the OS completely?
<sx_usr__> how do i import vmware images into virtualbox?
<eph3meral> sacarlson, yes, I pasted that earlier
<eph3meral> sacarlson, that has a link to the rfkill command
<eph3meral> the rfkill command did nothing for me
<aetoxx> I get the following error: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages. What is the command to show all held broken packages?
<ActionParsnip> eph3meral: just on the device, as well as disable its ability to wake the OS up
<eph3meral> ActionParsnip, btw, afaik this device was working fine under 11.10
<jiohdi> aetoxx, you can see them in synaptic
<eph3meral> and I didn't need to touch anything related to power etc on the device in windows
<aetoxx> jiohdi, how?
<jiohdi> aetoxx, you can try to repair them with apt-get install -f
<ActionParsnip> eph3meral: its worth removing to be sure its not affecting it
<aetoxx> jiohdi, I pressed the button to repair them and it gave no response.
<jiohdi> aetoxx, synaptic has a category for broken
<ActionParsnip> eph3meral: its just the device only, not all of windows
<eph3meral> k
<s1> привет, есть русскоговорящие?
<oCean> !ru | s1
<ubottu> s1: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<theo`> hi
<|Long|> hi my desktop sharing apps keep crashing, is there a cmd to restart it?
<sx_usr__> |Long|, yes, ctrl+alt+del
<deepspeed_> Guys, what are the good audio production/recording chans on this server?
<oCean> !alis | deepspeed_
<ubottu> deepspeed_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<|Long|> sx_usr__, thanks
<sx_usr__> deepspeed, audio control pro
<deepspeed_> thanks
<MonkeyDust> deepspeed_  try #ubuntustudio
<aetoxx> jiohdi, apt-get install -f shows no problems after running it, but running an apt-get install <list of packages> does.
<deepspeed_> ok
<jiohdi> aetoxx, remove and reinstall?
<Ashish> can someone help me ??
<eph3meral> ActionParsnip, ok so that didn't change anything
<sx_usr__> Guest94737, yes, i can help you
<eph3meral> ActionParsnip, I did disable power management on the wireless device specifically, through the device manager in windows
<sacarlson> eph3meral: so you already tried this sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source as it shows here http://nfolamp.wordpress.com/2011/10/15/ubuntu-11-10-getting-wireless-bcm4311-working/
<sx_usr__> eph3meral, no way...is this windows or ubuntu?
<eph3meral> rebooted, i'm back in Ubuntu now, and I still don't have anything labeled "enable wireless"
<sx_usr__> eph3meral, you are in deep shit, reinstall ubuntu
<oCean> sx_usr__: mind your language here
<ActionParsnip> eph3meral: if you run:  dmesg | grep -i firm    does it say anything about missing firmware?
<eph3meral> sx_usr__, I'm trying to get my wireless installed in Ubuntu 12.04
<sx_usr__> eph3meral, or try kernel 3.4.0
<eph3meral> ActionParsnip, one sec
<aetoxx> jiohdi, that makes no sense. Reinstall what?
<ActionParsnip> sx_usr__: its a wifi driver only, nothing 'deep' at all
<jiohdi> aetoxx, whetever is broke
<eph3meral> ActionParsnip, [   13.198831] [Firmware Bug]: Duplicate ACPI video bus devices for the same VGA controller, please try module parameter "video.allow_duplicates=1"if the current driver doesn't work.
<eph3meral> is the only message I have when I run dmesg | grep -i firm
<sx_usr__> ActionParsnip, ok
<ActionParsnip> eph3meral: is that it?
<eph3meral> ActionParsnip, yep, that's it
<aetoxx> jiohdi, yeah, really helpful.
<ActionParsnip> eph3meral: cool, ok if you run:  sudo iwlist scan    do you see SSIDs?
<eph3meral> one sec
<eph3meral> ActionParsnip, nope
<eph3meral> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<eph3meral> eth0        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<eph3meral> that's the only output i get from sudo iwlist scan
<sx_usr__> eph3meral, i get that too
<sx_usr__> eph3meral, but my wifi works
<eph3meral> I can in fact add "connections" under "edit connections"
<eph3meral> i added one wireless connection
<eph3meral> but it still doesn't show up as something I can actually connect to
<sx_usr__> eph3meral, i think u need to be in promiscuous mode to scan it
<eph3meral> and again, as I said, I am used to having to menu items "enable networking" and "enable wireless"
<eph3meral> i don't have "enable wireless" only "enable networking"
<sx_usr__> eph3meral, i would suggest you install kernel 3.4
<oCean> sx_usr__: don't suggest a kernel that is not in the repositories
<idontkn0w123> do you know why its possible that wireless doesnt work for me with kernel 3.4.3 and 3.4.4 but with 3.4.1 it does?
<eph3meral> yeah i somewhat doubt that kernel 3.4 will fix the problem
<oCean> idontkn0w123: 12.04 does not come with 3.4 kernel
<cucu> hi all
<sx_usr__> eph3meral, can u use 12.10 instead?
<oCean> sx_usr__: just stop if you don't know how to fix his issue
<eph3meral> 12.10 is out already?
<eph3meral> lol
<eph3meral> oCean++
<idontkn0w123> yes i know. i have 3.4.1 installed and everything works. but if try 3.4.3 or .4 my wirless network card is no recorganized anymore
<MonkeyDust> sx_usr__  12.10 ?
<oCean> eph3meral: no, just ignore that advice
<oCean> idontkn0w123: 3.4 is not supported here
<idontkn0w123> ah ok. i thought perhaps someone knew a possible solution to my problem :)
<Ashtricks> help me i tried installing Ubuntu precise using wubi and selected 30 gb installation and now i have 73 Gb left out of my 180 gb partition !!
<Ashtricks> And last time it took the whole of 180 Gb
<sx_usr__> Ashtricks, we only support native ubuntu installation here
<Segnale007> hello folks
<MonkeyDust> Ashtricks  wubi is inside windows, you may want to install normally, alongside windows
<eph3meral> ActionParsnip, oCean, the odd part is that my wireless driver shows up as installed/activated and "working" in the "Additional Drivers" panel
<eph3meral> i know i've gotta be so close, I can almost taste it
<Ashtricks> @ Sx_usr
<ActionParsnip> eph3meral: is the system a laptop?
<eph3meral> i just don't know this subsystem well enough to know how to actually poke around enough to see what got misplaced
<Ashtricks> i tried navite install also there are errors
<eph3meral> ActionParsnip, yep
<oCean> sx_usr__:  nonsense! Ashtricks wubi is supported  also
<Segnale007> I have realized Ubuntu 12.04 is a little bit too much slow on my vaio I3 2.4GHZ 4GB ram 1033mhz and 500GB hdd 5400rpm
<ActionParsnip> eph3meral: have you got fully updated using a wired connection?
<Ashtricks> thanks <oCean>
<Segnale007> when I open like the browser or thunderbird, the nautilus
<Segnale007> or whatever
<eph3meral> Segnale007, use something like XFCE instead then, or maybe OpenBox/FluxBox
<eph3meral> ActionParsnip, yes I'm on the ethernet right now
<Segnale007> it takes some time to open up the apps
<idontkn0w123> install 2d session^^
<ActionParsnip> Segnale007: probably not installed the display driver
<eph3meral> ActionParsnip, ethernet works fine on this laptop, it's built in, no issues there
<ActionParsnip> eph3meral: cool, that makes life a lot easier
<Segnale007> ActionParsnip, I did installed the driver correctly
<Segnale007> its an ATI 5000HD
<ActionParsnip> Segnale007: what gpu do you use?
<ActionParsnip> Segnale007: gotcha
<Segnale007> and I downloaded, compiled and installed the driver
<Segnale007> from ATI website
<Segnale007> its just the UI slow responding
<eph3meral> ActionParsnip, yeah, i do need the wireless though, this is my work laptop and gotta be able to get on to wireless at the office
<mooperd> http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/31659 - Petition to put Alan Turing on the next £10 note.
<eph3meral> don't think they've got any physical jacks there
<Segnale007> eph3meral, I actually like Unity though
<Segnale007> :(
<eph3meral> i'm actually lucky I even found an ethernet cable for my house
<oCean> mooperd: don't post such silly things here. It's quite offtopic
<eph3meral> Segnale007, well if it's slow, then it sounds like there's something you don't like about it
<Segnale007> uhm
<sx_usr__> mooperd, kudos
<Segnale007> thats true too
<eph3meral> Segnale007, you don't really have much of a choice, stick with unity because you "like it" and admit that you "like it" enough that the speed tradeoff doesn't matter
<Segnale007> do u guys experience any slowness in hunity ?
<Ashtricks> its now almost 3 hours its installing and keep on installing !!
<eph3meral> Segnale007, or install XFCE, LXDE or Fluxbox
<sx_usr__> guys, vmware to virtualbox, howto do it?
<Segnale007> uhm
<sx_usr__> Segnale007, unity, no, hunity, wtf is that?
<Segnale007> I think Ill give lxde a try
<Segnale007> unity I meant
<Segnale007> lol sorry
<oCean> sx_usr__: how is that an ubuntu issue? Maybe ask in #vbox
<idontkn0w123> try unity2d perhaps its faster
<Segnale007> uhm ok idontkn0w123
<Segnale007> I am gonna give it a try
<Segnale007> yes I dont really care about 3d effects
<Segnale007> I disabled all that compiz stuff
<sx_usr__> Segnale007, upgrade your graphic card?
<Segnale007> its a laptop
<idontkn0w123> for me 2d session is running good. even with onboard gpu
<Segnale007> and the graphic card is pretty good
<sacarlson> sx_usr__: might just create a new virtualbox and see if it will accept the file format of your vmware image disk,  I think it does
<Segnale007> ATI 5000HD .. its a 1GB dedicated gpu
<eph3meral> besides, if my wireless card doesn't work
<eph3meral> then I can't use my laptop while i'm on the john :P
<cucu> guys iam new to linux and need help
<sx_usr__> sacarlson, huh? virtualbox and vmware different
<sx_usr__> cucu: help is on the way
<sx_usr__> Segnale007, nice...
<cucu> :) ok
<sacarlson> sx_usr__: virtualbox accepts like 3 different vitual disk image formats and has some tools that can convert them
<eph3meral> ActionParsnip, any other ideas of things I can poke at to investigate this issue?
<oCean> cucu: just ask your question in the channel
<cucu> ok
<sx_usr__> sacarlson, okay, teach me please
<morsnowski> eph3meral, I didn't follow this from the start what adapter do you have?
<cucu> i have a labtop "toshiba l300-254
<cucu> and ubuntu 12.04 cant get the vga right
<sx_usr__> cucu: okay, and then?
<eph3meral> morsnowski, bcm4311
<eph3meral> morsnowski, generic broadcom/dell driver
<sx_usr__> cucu: why vga??!! u should use higher than that
<sx_usr__> cucu: vga is old
<eph3meral> er, well not very generic, otherwise it wouldn't have a proprietary driver and it would actually work :/
<sacarlson> sx_usr__: I didn't even know you had to convert them but you can do it that way http://zeldor.biz/2010/12/convert-vmware-image-vmdk-to-virtualbox-image-vdi/
<cucu> :) ah, yea i mean the graphics chipset
<cucu> its intel gm450
<eph3meral> Segnale007, do you have the ATI drivers installed?
<morsnowski> eph3meral, i take it you already trie all these http://askubuntu.com/questions/38327/how-can-i-get-broadcom-bcm4311-wireless-working
<sx_usr__> cucu: hmmm....never heard of that chipset
<eph3meral> Segnale007, that could actually be your problem, the 5000s aren't great, but they're real, if you've got the driver installed you should be able to use compiz no problem
<sacarlson> sx_usr__: but the easy way http://blog.hutzoft.com/2010/10/18/importing-vmware-vmdk-disk-to-oracle-virtualbox/
<Segnale007> eph3meral, yep I installed the latest ATI driver
<eph3meral> morsnowski, i've read a few things, lemme take a look
<Ashtricks> Ok after three hours it comes like this the error msg
<sx_usr__> sacarlson, thanks!
<Ashtricks> None type object has no attribute'get info'
<Segnale007> eph3meral, its actually unity the problem .. being slow ..
<cucu> the graphics acc. is Mobile Intel® GMA 4500M
<Ashtricks> for more information see the log file
<Segnale007> even when I boot the computer, it takes a little while to load the window manager after the login
<eph3meral> Segnale007, yeah i can't stand unity, I didn't like many of the other options either, KDE sucks and GNOME 3 is only minorly worse than unity
<Segnale007> :(
<eph3meral> Segnale007, i use XFCE these days and I'm actually really liking it a lot - XFCE gets so many things right that gnome2 got wrong
<Segnale007> I dont really know what to go with
<eph3meral> Segnale007, you might want to just try plain GNOME 3
<eph3meral> not unity, but actual factual GNOME 3
<Segnale007> I dont want a poor window manager like twm or fluxbox on the laptop
<eph3meral> Segnale007, the two are in fact slightly different
<eph3meral> Segnale007, yeah XFCE is actually really nice these days, you might be surprised, it's pretty full featured
<eph3meral> Segnale007, honestly, one thing that really pissed me off about GNOME 3 and the latest OSX
<Segnale007> last time I played with xfe was 4 years ago on freebsd
<eph3meral> Segnale007, was the fact that they removed the ability to put your virtual desktops in a grid
<Segnale007> lol
<eph3meral> you only get to have them in a row up and down, or sideways
<Segnale007> yea I have seen that..
<eph3meral> Segnale007, that single handedly made them unusable for me
<Segnale007> even unity its more like OSX style .. and funny thing is I just got rid of my macbook pro a month ago
<eph3meral> although, I have seen that at least on OSX, there is now a 3rd party app for getting back your grid desktops
<eph3meral> but still
<Segnale007> and I jumped back to linux after 7 years with mac
<eph3meral> XFCE lets you have grid desktops
<Segnale007> nice
<Segnale007> will give it a try then
<Segnale007> thanks :)
<eph3meral> it really works pretty much the way you would expect the "traditional" "PC-ish" style computer would work
<eph3meral> Segnale007, i don't remember exactly the command, I'm about to install it right now, myself
<eph3meral> i'll let you know
<eph3meral> I think it's xubuntu-desktop or something
<Segnale007> should be something like that
<cucu> how to i install the driver of the Mobile Intel® GMA 4500M graphics chipset in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Segnale007> I am watching some xfce video on youtube
<Segnale007> so that I can have an idea of how it looks like
<idontkn0w123> cucu,  you cant
<cucu> ok, then should i install ubuntu 11 instead ?
<idontkn0w123> why? there does not exist any proprietary intel driver for 4500gma
<cucu> is there any way that i can get the labtop colors to be correct and not use windows ?
<ActionParsnip> eph3meral: then use xfce if it does what you want...
<eph3meral> ActionParsnip, i do...
<ActionParsnip> eph3meral: problem solved
<eph3meral> because, it does... o.0
<eph3meral> there was no problem with XFCE
<snitride369> hello everyone, i hope someone can help me, i am using xubuntu 12.04 with xfce destop, now what i want to do is, put the reboot, shutdown button back into main menue i followed this howto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=342763 this also works but only if i execute the python script in a terminal, as soon as i add it as launcher in the mainmenue the python script asks me for sudo password... anyone? for clarification: script w
<eph3meral> it was an unrelated conversation between me and Segnale007
<_raven> 9 hours webcam recording using vlc is broken. ffmpeg, mencoder,avidemux and vlc cannot open it. how to repair this avi?
<idontkn0w123> cucu, colours with external monitor or laptop display?
<cucu> labtop display
<sacarlson> _raven: file size to big for disk partition?
<MonkeyDust> cucu  note: it's laptop, not labtop
<cucu> ok thankyou
<idontkn0w123> strange that your colors are not good by default oO. perhaps via system settings -> colors.
<_raven> sacarlson no its ext4 - vlc seemed to crash anyway but it was not obviously
<_raven> ~7 gb
<cucu> it says it need an up to date color profile to be color managed
<idontkn0w123> cant you add one?
<cucu> i add a profile but it wont do calibration
<idontkn0w123> hm
<kodomo> hi folks - I'm having trouble starting gdm on an ubuntu 12.04 alternate installation - unfortunately, I don't see any real error message in syslog a warning that the client immediatly exited again... are there known bugs?
<cucu> i think its using a generic driver instead of the intel one
<theadmin> snitride369: Use this command to shutdown as a regular user (you MAY need to be in the "power" group, not sure if that's the case anymore): dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest="org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit" /org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Manager org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Manager.Stop
<kodomo> s/syslog a warning/syslog... only a warning/
<oy> cucu, the profile needs to fit to your device
<cucu> should it do that by default ?
<oy> cucu, it can come either from the device vendor, a friends measured device or a own measurement of your specific device
<sacarlson> _raven: I see this bug but it's old what version of vlc do you run https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/294136
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 294136 in vlc (Ubuntu) "vlc has issue playing large (~7GB) dvr-ms files" [Undecided,Fix released]
<oy> cucu, do you have such a profile?
<theadmin> snitride369: Or, you can allow the "poweroff" and "reboot" command to be ran without a password using sudo, and simply use "sudo poweroff" or "sudo reboot"
<cucu> no i tryed to search for drivers made for ubuntu but it seems like i Dont get the concept of ubuntu and drivers
<oy> cucu, device colour management runs mostly on top of drivers for Linux
<_raven> sacarlson i do not think so because its not vlc in special but some other tools too
<oy> cucu, perhaps you can find a profile here(?) ->  http://icc.opensuse.org/
<cucu> ok will chick that
<oy> cucu, you mentioned windows, if that comes with a profile, or on e from your vendor, then you can use that as well
<cucu> u mean i can use the windows xp drivers with ubuntu ?
<oy> cucu, no, but the ICC profile for your monitor device
<cucu> ah i c,, ok searching
<cucu> no intel or toshiba in the menu
<idontkn0w123> your monitor is not intel^^
<cucu> ok, here is a question, how to i change the display resolution to a value thats not on the settings ?
<cucu> forget that, i dont think thats the problem
<cucu> how can i know the name of the driver the system is currently using for graphics ?
<idontkn0w123> lshw -c video
<cucu> ok
<_raven> usr13 right, skype is a gui app - how to run it more than one time with different usernames?
<oCean> cucu: lshw lists hardware. lspci -k lists the kernelmodule (driver) in use for each device
<idontkn0w123> in the line configuration: driver= ...
<oCean> idontkn0w123: isn't that just the suggested driver, or the driver actually in use? I'm not sure..
<oooaaaoooo> hi guys just wondering is aptitude still included in ubuntu ?
<oCean> !info aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude (source: aptitude): terminal-based package manager (terminal interface only). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.6-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 2297 kB, installed size 6964 kB
<oooaaaoooo> in component main, is optional= not included?
<theadmin> oooaaaoooo: Not by default.
<oooaaaoooo> ok
<theadmin> oooaaaoooo: You can apt-get install it though
<oooaaaoooo> :)
<idontkn0w123> oCean, for me lshw -c video show i915 and with lspci -k its also i915
<idontkn0w123> oCean, for me lshw -c video show i915 and with lspci -k its also i915
<idontkn0w123> ah double post srry
<oCean> idontkn0w123: yeah, both give probably the actual driver
<idontkn0w123> cucu, for you it should also be i915
<idontkn0w123> startet my notebook with gma 4500m like yours, and it uses by default i915 driver
<cucu> yes its i915
<idontkn0w123> but as someone said above, the issue with the colors is not problem with gpu but with your display
<cucu> ok, nothing useful in the display settings, diffrent resulotions changes almost nothing with the quality of display
<Segnale007> I am trying gnome 3
<Segnale007> it looks nice and its way faster than unity
<Segnale007> I am sure not as fast as an xfce or fluxbox
<cucu> brb, will try external monitor
<Segnale007> but its good enough
<Segnale007> however windows cannot be minimized in gnome 3 ?
<morsnowski> Segnale007, sure you can minimize windows
<Segnale007> how ?
<Segnale007> I cant see the bottom
<Segnale007> to minimize window
<morsnowski> ok go into to compiz settings manager and enable them
<Segnale007> oh ok
<Segnale007> thanks
<morsnowski> welcome
<theadmin> Segnale007: The windows in Gnome Shell are managed in the Activities dashboard, just like about everything else.
<Segnale007> :)
<Segnale007> theadmin, yes I have seen I can arrange them there
<theadmin> Segnale007: Well, that's where you find the minimized windows too
<Segnale007> close applications or move to another desktop
<cucu> hey , the external display works great
<cucu> now i want my laptop screen to be like that
<idontkn0w123> yopu need to find out you display name
<sachael> is ubuntu 12.04 using plymouth for the boot splash screen?
<theadmin> !info plymouth
<ubottu> plymouth (source: plymouth): graphical boot animation and logger - main package. In component main, is required. Version 0.8.2-2ubuntu30 (precise), package size 119 kB, installed size 421 kB
<theadmin> sachael: Yes.
<cucu> how can i do that ? "sorry 4 being so clueless "
<idontkn0w123> whats your notebook name and type?
<sachael> so i installed xfce4 to try it, it changed the boot splash. I would like to get it back to the default one, or, ideally, preview some of the themes available without restarting for each one
<theadmin> sachael: There are plymouth-... packages in APT, just install one of them
<cucu> its toshiba l300-254
<idontkn0w123> Satellite L300-254 ?
<cucu> yes
<BobMarley> my xchat crashes so many times, is that normal?
<theadmin> BobMarley: No, obviously.
<BobMarley> theadmin, so, why it crashes ?
<theadmin> BobMarley: Well nobody can explain that without decent information. What's the last message on stdout or stderr before the crash?
<aetoxx> What are the proper permissions for ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs ?
<kevininspain> Hi. I am teaching my mother of 90 years old how to use Ubuntu !!. I need a screen caster but which shows a coloured circle where the mouse pointer is, any ideas please
<jrib> aetoxx: mine are 600
<morsnowski> BobMarley, what do you mean by crashinf
<BobMarley> theadmin, how do i see that stdout or stder?
<theadmin> BobMarley: Launch xchat in the terminal, see the messages it prints when it crashes
<BobMarley> morsnowski, well i am talking on irc and it crashes suddenly
<morsnowski> like in the window goes away or in connection lost or you get kicked ?
<BobMarley> theadmin, you mean to run the xchat from the terminal?
<theadmin> BobMarley: Uh yes, that's what I just said.
<BobMarley> morsnowski, i dont know but the xchat closes sometimes and i dont know why, there is no connection lost
<morsnowski> go with theadmin hint
<BobMarley> ok
<BobMarley> i never have done similar things, but after the xchat closes how do i check the stdout or stder?
<morsnowski> watch the terminal window when it crashes
<BobMarley> morsnowski, is that safe to run apps from the terminal?
<morsnowski> is it safe to run xchat from the the link ?
<BobMarley> morsnowski, well, theadmin, told me to run the xchat from the terminal, and i want to know if that is safe to run apps from the terminal! i have read somewhere that it is not very safe to run apps from the terminal
<IronSight> BobMarley, it's not safe to run xchat in the terminal logged in as root...
<theadmin> BobMarley: You misunderstood whatever you read.
<morsnowski> as long s you run them in your user context its ok
<eph3meral> so, the b43 driver does appear to "work", i now get a list of available wireless networks
<IronSight> but if you are logged in as your user it's safe :)
<theadmin> BobMarley: Simply open a terminal and type "xchat"
<eph3meral> however, when i attempt to connect, it hangs forever, and then just comes back and asks me for the password again
<eph3meral> i know the password is good, I'm copying and pasting it from the same document that I used when I copied and pasted in to my windows wireless settings
<theadmin> eph3meral: Is wpa_supplicant installed? (just making sure)
<eph3meral> theadmin, yes /sbin/wpa_supplicant
<eph3meral> theadmin, originally I had the STA driver installed, but I wasn't getting any wireless anything, nothing in my network icon in the taskbar, nothing
<eph3meral> theadmin, I uninstalled the STA driver and installed firmware-b43-somethingorother
<eph3meral> as suggested by a few posts, but, as I said, it just sits there forever and won't actually connect
 * noob 
<IronSight> There has got to be about a million posts about that driver in the forums
<IronSight> it has been a pain in the butt for years now
<morsnowski> eph3meral, good to see your making progress. did you reboot after installation ?
<theadmin> eph3meral: Hm, if you do something along the lines of: sudo -i, and after that wpa_passphrase your_ssid "your_password" > /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf && echo "ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel" >> /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf && wpa_supplicant -B -Dwext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf && dhcpcd -- does that connect?
<eph3meral> morsnowski, yes i rebooted
<eph3meral> er, I thought I was fairly good with bash, but... what does "foo" >> "bar" > /some/file do?
<eph3meral> oh wait, i'm reading that wrong
<eph3meral> sorry
<Dawn262> lol
<morsnowski> eph3meral, is that a hidden ssid?
<eph3meral> morsnowski, nope
<eph3meral> morsnowski, i can see it in the list of networks when I click on my network icon
<morsnowski> than I'm out
<eph3meral> i can select the network to attempt connecting
<eph3meral> it asks me for a password, as it should
<eph3meral> and then about 2-3 minutes later, it comes back and asks me for the password
<morsnowski> can you play with one of the nwetworks and try different encryptions?
<eph3meral> this never ends, just keeps asking for the password every 2-3 minutes
<lijil> mysql 5.1 on ubuntu lucid: strange situation where SELECT COUNT(*) FROM foo WHERE id IS NULL returns a COUNT of 1! Happens on two tested 5.1 servers, not on 5.5. Anyone aware of a bug or change that could cause this? id is autoincrement and notnull
<eph3meral> morsnowski, this was working fine on 11.10
<Eagleman7> Can some 1 help met with creating a VLAN between my router and my server ( there is also another Switch between ) they all support tagged VLAN's
<eph3meral> actually, I recall having some various issues with it on 11.10 but, as of a few hours ago (prior to installing 12.04) this self same wireless card was working on Ubuntu 11.10
<eph3meral> though, tbh, i can't remember if it was STA or the B43 driver that I was using on 11.10
<Eagleman7> I am trying to assign a WAN address to my server by using DHCP ( to get the ip from my ISP )
<Eagleman7> I just cant get it to workm i've been trying it for like 5 hours
<woox2k> hello
<woox2k> anyone good with ubuntu on ppc here?
<theadmin> Eagleman7: Shouldn't just running "dhcpcd" do the trick?
<Eagleman7> theadmin the server isnt directly connected to the router
<Eagleman7> there is a switch between with 2-3 more devices
<theadmin> Eagleman7: Oh... wow
<Eagleman7> Thats why i need a vlan
<morsnowski> Eagleman7, are you certain that your router has dhcp taversing enabled?
<morsnowski> by default those boxes don't allow dhcp traffic to pass
<Eagleman7> its running openwrt
<morsnowski> so ?
<Eagleman7> Well before getting an IP address from my isp
<Eagleman7> i need to get the vlan working
<Eagleman7> if i am right
<ffv> what are u guys talking about?
<DJones> ffv: This is the Ubuntu support channel
<morsnowski> i thnik that as long as you are behind the router you are going to have an issue, the router is actually to route traffic from your network to the isp's else you'd be looking for a switch
<Eagleman7> I've been told that it is possible
<Eagleman7> but i cant get the configuration right
<markulable> Hi.
<ffv> DJones: i just want to know what i can help
<markulable> I need help
<Eagleman7> ffv you have some knowledge of vlan's?
<markulable> I need help
<DJones> !ask | markulable
<ubottu> markulable: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<_raven> usr13 right, skype is a gui app - how to run it more than one time with different usernames?
<morsnowski> Eagleman7, what is it you are trying to achieve
<markulable> i need help with ubutnzu
<markulable> i need help with ubuntu+
<markulable> shitty keyboard i meant:
<markulable> i need help with ubuntu
<Eagleman7> wtf
<_raven> how to run skype two times on the same system? any kind of "run as $user" possible?
<markulable> _raven: sudo skype
<Eagleman7> morsnowski i want my server to have a 84.107.***.*** address ( WAN IP Address )
<Eagleman7> in ifconfig
<markulable> i need help with ubuntu
<Eagleman7> markulable where do you need help with.....
<markulable> with ubuntu
<markulable> 12.04
<jrib> _raven: I wouldn't sudo skype....  But yes, you can run it as another user or check for configuration options that let you use another config option
<jrib> _raven: I wouldn't sudo skype....  But yes, you can run it as another user or check for configuration options that let you use another config directory
<Eagleman7> spam day or something?
<morsnowski> Eagleman7, why
<ffv> Eagleman7 : haha so far i just know wlan.. hey dont speak foup language
<markulable> help me
<markulable> help me
<DJones> markulable: You haven't explained what your problem is yet
<DJones> !details | markulable
<Eagleman7> xD
<ubottu> markulable: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<markulable> well i think ubuntu 12.04 is not compatible
<Sidewinder1> !details | markulable
<markulable> with my pc
<_raven> jrib i wont sudo skype for some reasons ;) but how to run it "as-user"?
<jrib> _raven: you can use su - -c
<markulable> well i think ubuntu 12.04 is not compatible
<markulable> with my pc
<Eagleman7> morsnowski so i can devide local network and external network
<morsnowski> well what you'd usually do is have the server behind the router on your network and route the traffic as required
<markulable> well i think ubuntu 12.04 is not compatible
<markulable> with my pc
<Eagleman7> like port forwarding
<ffv> markulable with what of ur computer is it malfunction?
<Eagleman7> But thats not what i want to achieve
<morsnowski> if you want it on the wan you'd have to physically or at least logically place it there, but i doubt that openwrt is going to allow that
<_raven> jrib will this run skype as user $user or as root? i WILL NOT run it as root!
<jrib> _raven: you need to pass the user...
<jrib> _raven: in more detail: su - -c COMMAND USER
<Eagleman7> morsnowski i've been told that thats where vlan kicks in
<Eagleman7> should make it possible
<morsnowski> well the vlan could do it but then openwrt would have to allow you to ad a vlan that connects to the wan port and i doubt that is going to happen
<_raven> jrib tnx ill try that
<morsnowski> what you coudl do would be a switch into which you plug you modem the router and the server
<Eagleman7> That would give me 2 times the same WAN address right?
<morsnowski> no why?
<Eagleman7> BTW i'm able to create a bridge between the VLAN and the WAN interface
<morsnowski> the router and the server would indipendently request IP's
<morsnowski> the switch is a layer 2 devices that works on MAC
<Eagleman7> yes you are right, but i the problem is that i dont want to buy an extra piece of hardware
<Eagleman7> would be the simplest solution but i want it to get it to work with VLAN's
<morsnowski> i have no openwrt device here so i'm limited in what i can advise but like said i doubt that you'll be able to convince it to put the wan interface onto an internal vlan
<morsnowski> but while we talk i do have some old router and maybe able to iron openwrt onto it  :)
 * morsnowski starts looking for routers
<Eagleman7> I would really appreciate it if you could help me
<Eagleman7> I've been trying to get it to work for hours
<morsnowski> i'd love to because that's an interesting question
<Eagleman7> Another guy told me the same in the openwrt channel
<Eagleman7> Still no results :(
<morsnowski> so the openwrt guys told you that this isn't going to work ?
<Eagleman7> no
<Eagleman7> he told me it was possible
<Eagleman7> he didnt told me how to do it
<Eagleman7> well he tried but it didnt worked
<morsnowski> ok if I find an old router that can be upgraded I'll look at it
<eph3meral> ok any other thoughts on how to check what's going wrong with this wireless driver?
<eph3meral> it's so weird
<eph3meral> when I uninstall the STA driver, I actually get back some wireless related stuff in my network task-tray-icon
<morsnowski> eph3meral, did you try to mess with the encryption protocols of the network ?
<eph3meral> when I INstall the STA driver, all the wireless anything and everything, any mention of wireless anything, is now gone from the network menu
<eph3meral> morsnowski, er, no not yet, like I said, this was working a few hours ago on 11.10
<eph3meral> no change in encryption protocols
<eph3meral> I'll keep that in the back of my head as a last resort, but it's pretty low on the list IMO
<eph3meral> at this moment, I don't think encryption protocols on the router has anything to do with anything
<eph3meral> i don't even get a list of wireless networks
<morsnowski> no but maybe the abilities of your driver are not compatible with those of your router
<morsnowski> well a few minutes ago you said you did
<eph3meral> morsnowski, yeah that was the b43 driver
<eph3meral> which appears to sort of work
<_raven> jrib su - -c skype [user] asks for a password but it does not do anything then
<nokia_xxxxsss> need channel for mobile services on freenode server?
<nokia_xxxxsss> anybody help me
<reisio> nokia_xxxxsss: mobile services?
<nokia_xxxxsss> yes
<reisio> like what?
<nokia_xxxxsss> i have problem with nokia phone
<reisio> oh
<reisio> which one?
<reisio> nokia_xxxxsss: which phone?
<nokia_xxxxsss> nokia x2-00
<reisio> what a terrible model name :p
<nokia_xxxxsss> do you know channel for mobile support
<nokia_xxxxsss> ?
<reisio> that phone has "Nokia OS"
<reisio> which I'm going to go ahead and assume is incredibly unpopular, and closed source
<reisio> not good ways to get a freenode channel
<reisio> nokia_xxxxsss: you should probably call nokia support
<nokia_xxxxsss> OK
<Eagleman7> morsnowski on the bottem is an example
<Eagleman7> http://wiki.openwrt.org/doc/networking/network.interfaces
<nardev> is there anyone who can tell me how to change "document author" that i create?
<nardev> i started samba somehow and now what ever i do, create new file, commit something on github, it says that i did it as "[Samba guest account]" who can i change that?
<reisio> nardev: maybe change the uid for the mount
<nardev> reisio, hmm, who does those two things connect?
<nardev> reisio, if i "touch somefile" than "somefile" as Owner in "file properties" have "nardev - Samba guest account"
<reisio> nardev: a file that's in a samba share, or not?
<nardev> reisio, where ever i create file under this user
<reisio> nardev: in ~/ ?
<nardev> has same Qwner
<nardev> yes
<reisio> and you're sure you're not logged in as a Guest or something like that?
<nardev> well, i'm, since this username that i use is "older" than samba nstallation
<reisio> eh?
<reisio> read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=827310&page=2#post11188296 maybe
<nardev> this "Samba guest account" started appearing since i was trying to share some folders with other windows clients in sam e network
<nardev> reisio,  this "Samba guest account" started appearing since i was trying to share some folders with other windows clients in sam e network
<eph3meral> and happily ever after
<eph3meral> wireless finally works
<eph3meral> and I'm not sure why :/
<MonkeyDust> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<reisio> nardev: think you already said that
<reisio> eph3meral: I took my foot off your tubes
<nardev> reisio, in case you missed it :(
<ZoBiVan> Hi
<reisio> ZoBiVan: hi
<LujsCyfer> salve
<Erealz> is there a ubuntu secuirty channel?
<ZoBiVan> I search someone to have some informations about ubuntu server.
<Eagleman7> morsnowski You still have the option to test it on my device
<reisio> Erealz: nope
<reisio> Erealz: there's #ubuntu-hardened, I guess
<morsnowski> Eagleman7, I'm not going to connect to your router, i just don't like the thought of it
<morsnowski> but thanks for the trust
<Eagleman7> And what about a RDP Connection to my pc so i can see what you'r doing on my router?
<induz> My 4Gb Sandisk SD card used to get recgnised but now I dont get it on Places???? its not getting mounnted...
<induz> how can I mount 4GB SD Sandisk card
<morsnowski> Eagleman7, no I'm not going to connect to your systems. I'm sorry but that is no option.
<Eagleman7> Ok, thanks for helping anyway
<morsnowski> Like said sorry I couldn't help you better
<Eagleman7> I think i have to physically connect it then
<Eagleman7> and buy another switch
<Eagleman7> since all ports on the router are in use
<induz> how can I mount $GB Sandisk SD card, its not getting recognized
<induz> 4GB
<morsnowski> the ports your router provides are most likely all behind the routing part of the router, you are trying to get in front of that part
<kodomo> hi folks - anybody else running ubuntu with an alternate window manager (non-gnome, non-kde, non-lxde)? I've just installed ubuntu 12.04 and am shocked to see that even more tools and applications are either missing or not interoperable anymore - maybe someone knows some workarounds...? (specifically: gnome-power-manager seems no longer available as separate daemon, and trayer doesn't display a lot of applet icons anymore?)
<reisio> kodomo: GNOME things usually require GNOME deps, has ever been thus
<kodomo> reisio: the first may be - the latter definitely not
<eph3meral> what are the rules on installing to /opt
<Eagleman7> morsnowski i was able to get a WAN address from the router using a virtual adapter
<reisio> kodomo: k, what's the latter, again?
<kodomo> I've used gnome tools in hardy - no problem
<Eagleman7> I used this guide: http://www.flexjunk.com/2010/01/06/utilizing-att-u-verse-static-ips-with-openwrt/
<nardev> reisio, "grep -r" gave some clues how to find it, thnx anyway
<eph3meral> I am considering a better mount point than just /media/MyFiles for this partition
<reisio> kodomo: what's the problem?
<induz> how to  mount 4GB sandisk sd card ???
<eph3meral> i have seen things in /opt from time to time
<reisio> induz: plug it in?
<induz> its not getting recognized
<eph3meral> is it ever officially sanctioned that packages or daemons might place something in /opt?
<reisio> nardev: how to find what?
<kodomo> before, most things were modular - so you had a free (mostly independent) choice of X, WM, and tools/applets, as long as you installed required libraries
<induz> reisio, after plugging it, nothing happens
<eph3meral> or is /opt always supposed to be for the user? ala /usr/local for example?
<kodomo> reisio: basically, I'm a xmonad user
<reisio> eph3meral: /opt is for random proprietary binary nonsense, typically
<nardev> where "Samba guest account" appears which means, i was able to realize why it appears
<nardev> reisio,  where "Samba guest account" appears which means, i was able to realize why it appears
<reisio> http://tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy.html#opt
<eph3meral> like is it a safe place to mount my own personal files partition and be able to reliably know that it won't get cluttered up by other apps/programs/systems/daemons/demons/dragons/vampires etc
<reisio> nardev: oh right
<reisio> nardev: gj
<kodomo> and I used to have trayer running in the corner, along with some applets (e.g., nm-applet, bluetooth-applet,...) and some daemons in the background (e.g., gnome-power-manager)
<eph3meral> i mean, /media/MyFiles isn't too horrible to type, but as often as I end up typing it, /opt would be a lot easier
<kodomo> reisio: seems no longer possible...
<reisio> eph3meral: use a unique dir inside /mnt/ for long term mounts
<reisio> eph3meral: uhhhh, that's just silly
<reisio> besides /mnt is easier to type than /opt
<reisio> but if you want you can use a symlink or alias to make your life "easier"
<alankila> eph3meral: I always use /data for my external data partitions, or just mount it as /home and leave it at that
<eph3meral> actually i disagree because m and n use the same finger. opt is three diff fingers :P
<balossu> bo
<ActionParsnip> eph3meral: just use TAB to autocomplete, easier
<eph3meral> alankila, yeah my only problem with mounting it as /home is that config files always seem to change between distros
<eph3meral> ActionParsnip, I do already
<eph3meral> mostly I use CTRL-r actually
<reisio> /data? :p
<eph3meral> but still, it's minor, but true, i would for my own personal ocd reasons like to use /opt for this personal-files mount
<ActionParsnip> eph3meral: so just start your mount points with a different letter and it's easy ;)
<alankila> eph3meral: yes, sharing configs between multiple linux distros might not work too well. But why run multiple linux distros.
<eph3meral> reisio, yeah I might :)
<reisio> /m is easier to type than /o
<reisio> and you have to move and use your weakest finger twice for opt
<eph3meral> reisio, ahh, yeh i suppose
<reisio> pinky, ring, moved/pinky, pointer
<induz> its not mounting
<eph3meral> alankila, nah, it's about when i have to upgrade, part of the point of having /home on a separate partition is that you don't have to loose your files or worry as much about backup
<reisio> vs pinky, pointer, pointer, pointer
<eph3meral> alankila, but I always end up finding my configs to be really wonky after I wipe the root drive and reinstall, but keep the same /home partition
<eph3meral> upgrade problems on ubuntu!? no! :P
<morsnowski> ifconfig
<reisio> if you worry when you upgrade, you should find another distro
<morsnowski> hmm
<reisio> it should be worry free
<uskerine> hi, i am running the live ubuntu distribution, how could I change xsession so i run mwm/lesstif
<uskerine> ?
<induz> i connected sd card to ubuntu but nothing happens
<alankila> eph3meral: well, it isn't too much trouble to just remove all the dot files, although you have to be careful to not actually execute rm -rf ..
<eph3meral> reisio, right, so I don't bother with a separate home drive, and I keep a plain files partition, I consider /home to be more of a /user_settings folder
<eph3meral> alankila, er... wtf?
<eph3meral> remove dot files? lol, what are you smoking :P
<eph3meral> oh, wait, you mean hidden files
<eph3meral> i thought you mean ./ and ../
<alankila> eph3meral: well you said they get wonky between upgrades, so I suggest removing them, that way wonkiness is gone
<ActionParsnip> I just clean install each new release, fewer issues
<reisio> eph3meral: not sure what that has to do with what we were just discussing, but ok :p
<induz> it has some pics on it, how to get them back??
<eph3meral> well, I was discussing mount points
<ActionParsnip> induz: does it show up in:  sudo fdisk -l
<eph3meral> safe canonical ones, are there any or should I just make up my own
<uskerine> or how can i enable user login in ubuntu live cd?
<reisio> uskerine: ?
<reisio> uskerine: hi
<induz> ActionParsnip, no
<uskerine> reisio, i would like to use mwm (lesstif) instead of the standard wm, where should I change xsession to allow that, or at least, how can i enable login to select session?
<induz> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1055977/
<reisio> uskerine: is it just a wm?
<induz> sd card was working fine on win7 but I removed it suddenly...now no sd card is getting regonised
<ActionParsnip> induz: does the system ahve a make and model?
<uskerine> yes it is just a wm
<reisio> induz: what does sudo blkid show?
<uskerine> so i would like to change the standard session to FVWM, or OpenBox, or MWM (this being my specific case)
<reisio> uskerine: just on their own, or Unity with mwm?
<induz> ActionParsnip, its 4 Gb sandisk SD card...dell dimension e310 is syetm
<uskerine> on their own
<uskerine> no unity
<induz> reisio, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1055977/
<uskerine> (I can hardly think how weird would be motif window manager with unity) :)
<ActionParsnip> induz: can you give a pastebin of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; lsusb
<ActionParsnip> induz: is the sd card part of the system?
<opalepatrick> faffing around trying to get error logging for lamp install. Any pointers/sources to set for dev server?
<opalepatrick> sorry my dev desktop not server
<battlehands> how do I dock my terminal?
<induz> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1055991/
<induz> ActionParsnip, card is not part of the system. Its from a camera. It was working fine...I replced the sd card but that also not getting recognized
<opalepatrick> Apologies, it was there all the time... Dunce#
<ActionParsnip> induz: but is the reader part of the system or is it a usb device
<vanderj> I tried to upgrade from ubuntu 11.10 to ubuntu 12.04, but when I download all upgrades and re-start the pc it still using 11.10... Why?
<induz> ActionParsnip, its a USB device...but when i insert the card direct to the  Dell comp, nothing happens
<ActionParsnip> induz: have you tried a precise liveCD to see if it works there?
<bjrohan> Does anyone have experience with an older laptop and ATI Radeon X1400/drivers? I used to be able to get Unity 3D working, after 12.04 upgrade, it no longer does.
<vanderj> No
<reisio> bjrohan: check dem ati drivers
<induz> ActionParsnip, i tried these card on win7 system and ubuntu system, not getting recognosed...maybe a program have formatted them differently...now i want to get back my pics first
<induz> ActionParsnip, precide Live CD??
<vanderj> I don't  want to use it.
<vanderj> I only want to upgrade
<bjrohan> reisio, how do I do that, I have seen many items all of the internet, not sure what to do (I am a noob at Linux). Would you be willing to help me, and get me in the right direction?
<reisio> bjrohan: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<ActionParsnip> induz: precise, Ubuntu 12.04
<vanderj> I was trying to upgrade using the the system update..
<bjrohan> reisio thank you, I will have a go
<vanderj> I do not like the CD it is an old tech
<induz> ActionParsnip, these card used to get recognised on Ubuntu10.04[the current system]...i dont have a cd to run 12.04 live...is there any s/w i can get my pics from these sd cards??
<ActionParsnip> induz: it'll need to be seen by the OS first, you may need to make a udev rule. I suggest you check the latest release to see if the newer kernel makes it work ok
<cry1988> more
<Sino> kalh synexeia :-)
<Bunkas> hello
<Bunkas> tudnátok segíteni?
<vanderj> I have linux mint 12 dvd, but I want to use ubuntu. because I can use soft RAID and mint do not support it.
<bjrohan> reisio: I don't see my card listed, I have a dell inspiron 6400 with AMD ATI Radeon x1400, AMD/ATI site lists Radeon HD or a x1200 series, any thoughts?
<bjrohan> reisio: unless I go with a desktop, then it shows me a Radeon x1xxx series although I have a laptop
<battlehands> how do I create a directory and a folder in unbuntu terminal?
<induz> ActionParsnip, its not getting by OSs-win 7 and ubuntu
<reisio> bjrohan: listed w here?
<reisio> battlehands: mkdir directory
<vanderj> mkdir /home/foldername
<reisio> probably won't work
<reisio> but mkdir foo in ~/ probably will
<vanderj> why not?
<kodomo> reisio: Do you know what happened to the gnome-power-manager daemon? Is there a replacement? I can't figure that power management now only works when a user is actively logged into a gnome X session, does it?)
<reisio> because /home/ isn't usually owned by non-root
<reisio> kodomo: there are a number of power management packages, they do tend to be related to desktop environments, though
<bjrohan> on the ati/amd site listed on the link you sent me earlier. When I entered Desktop, then radeon, then x1xxx series (I have Radeon X1400) it shows a list of products that do not include x1400 (like x1050, x1200), and says it is a legacy driver, and to use Catalyst 9.3 from 2009
<reisio> (not just GNOME, however)
<bjrohan> reisio: How do I tell what driver I am currently running
<reisio> bjrohan: so check the 9.3 list
<reisio> bjrohan: lspci -k | less
<vanderj> it always works
<lea102> hello guys
<reisio> hi
<vanderj> hi
<lea102> how are you?
<reisio> vanderj: I doubt that works
<induz> is there any s/w to get back pics from a sd card??
<vanderj> ok
<lea102> I got one problem that really annoys me on unity.  Is there any way to stop a window's title bar merging with the panel when maximised?
<kodomo> reisio: that's what I feared... There seems to be a new philosophy that everything should be centered around a user X session... tough luck if one wants to use the terminal or keep Wifi connectivity for SSH access when logged out of a laptop :P
<reisio> induz: what filesystem was on it?
<reisio> kodomo: not really...
<reisio> people who don't want to use a DE do things manually
<bjrohan> reisio: so this would be what I am have installed, the radeon kernel module?
<bjrohan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1056025/
<induz> reisio, FAT but I guess now it is just WFD
<reisio> bjrohan: that is at the very least what you are _using_
<induz> WPD
<reisio> induz: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/how-to-recover-deleted-files-from-a-fat32-volume-in-linux-739511/ for example
<bjrohan> what else may I be using? I don't recall installin Catalyst at all, however I have been battling this problem for months on my own with no resolution. Basically, no 3D acceleration for all the cool things
<lea102> if someone don't have answer to my question at least tell me that I am not the only one that unity annoys me with that global menu
<reisio> bjrohan: may have swapped during your upgrade, I couldn't speak to that
<reisio> bjrohan: find out what you _should be using_, and then make sure you -are using it-
<induz> reisio, let me read and try that site
<reisio> bjrohan: I'm guessing fglrx
<kodomo> reisio: it's not about doing things manually that I complain... having a system bus, management daemons and controlling applets is one thing... but integrating daemons and applets into a monolithic WM is another (I don't grasp the advantage of the latter but see the crippling effect in flexibility and exchangeability of components...
<kodomo> )
<reisio> kodomo: what is it you want to have happen?
<bjrohan> how would I find out what more I am using, such as catalyst or fglrx? Here is the site for the x1400 specs
<bjrohan> http://www.amd.com/us/products/notebook/graphics/ati-mobility-hd-x1000/x1400/Pages/x1400.aspx
<kodomo> reisio: is this a serious question?
<bjrohan> leading me to believe I should have 3D rendering
<reisio> you're using radeon, as previously determined
<reisio> kodomo: nice talking with you
<alankila> I personally support monolithic integration. It's much simpler, from the total system point of view, than allowing alternate implementations.
<bjrohan> reisio: OK, you had just said at the very least, I thought that perhaps I may have something else overtop of that in use
<dazappa> hi I'm having some problems with HDMI audio. I installed nvidia prop drivers and can see an HDMI audio device in the settings, but I cannot select it to be the device to play audio, and testing audio from the CP after selecting plays from laptop speakers. I found my HDMI device using aplay -D hw:1,9 testsound.wav where, 1,9 is the device that plays over HDMI successfully. How can I set the audio settings to use this? 12.04
<reisio> bjrohan: so follow the instructions I gave you earlier, but download the 9.3 version instead of the 12 version
<reisio> dazappa: still using pulseaudio as far as you know?
<bjrohan> reisio: Gotcha, is fglrx catalyst?
<vanderj> this mean that ubuntu 12 is not ready to use yet
<dazappa> reisio: I have not poked around the internals after doing a fresh install, so yes I think it's still using pulse
<L3top> dazappa: do you have an /etc/asound.conf file?
<whoami> hey guys What are you use Ubuntu.
<L3top> dazappa: if so please pastebin it
<reisio> whoami: what are?
<reisio> bjrohan: yes
<dazappa> L3top: no, VI returns new file and checking in the file manager I don't see it either
<L3top> one second...
<reisio> 'vi'
<whoami> The amount of Well
<reisio> whoami: maybe you should talk to #ubuntu-cn
<danawar2> Hey i am trying to mount a filesystem.squashfs but once i have it mounted i cant copy stuff of it, it say permission denied how do i solve this?
<L3top> dazappa: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1668737.html   that should probably still be relevant
<bjrohan> reisio: In the instructions you sent it says to uninstall the fglrx  drivers. I do not have those installed correct, so I just install the driver necessary?
<reisio> bjrohan: sounds right
<L3top> bjrohan: you will want to purge fglrx if you intend not to use it. It causes multiple conflicts
<kodomo> reisio: if it was an actual question: I'd like a WM-independent configuration interface for non-WM-relating aspects (e.g., connectivity, power management), and I'd like system daemons to run independent of X sessions if they are not relating to X .
<reisio> L3top: he intends to use it
<dazappa> L3top: thanks I'll look into that
<reisio> L3top: the guide says to uninstall older versions before attempting to install a new version
<amagee> hey i'm trying to install the ATI proprietary driver via ubuntu's utility for that, and I get an error:  "Sorry, installation of this driver failed. Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log".  where should I report this?
<SkippersBoss> danawar2:  what was the full mount command you used
<danawar2> just sudo mount filesystem.squashfs /media/testdrive
<reisio> kodomo: DE-related power management things _are_ wm-independent
<reisio> kodomo: they simply have deps that they have
<reisio> kodomo: if you can detail a specific problem, though, maybe we can get somewhere
<SkippersBoss> !mount |danawar2
<ubottu> danawar2: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<kodomo> reisio: ah - ok... this way: I'd like to run xmonad and be able to suspend my laptop with the suspend-key
<munzx> hi ! thanks for ubuntu 12.04 lts , i installed dropbox and it took to much time so i canceled the operation but the cancellation took more than 3 hours and still even though i restarted my laptop several times!!! btw , i had ubuntu reinstalled and before that dropbox was warking fine
<SkippersBoss> u need to tell mount that ur regular user can write as well
 * L3top wants to see lspci -nn | grep 'VGA'   output for both ATI questions amagee and bjrohan
<kodomo> reisio: I don't want to spare display surface for a broad taskbar I don't use
<bjrohan> reisio: I ran into an error:
<bjrohan> Generating package: Ubuntu/precise
<bjrohan> Error: Distro Version entered incorrectly or not supported, use --listpkg to identify valid distro versions
<amagee> L3top: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Juniper [Radeon HD 5700 Series] [1002:68b8]
<bjrohan> L3top: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Radeon Mobility X1400 [1002:7145]
<bjrohan> wow
<kodomo> reisio: likewise, I'd like to run a trayer and applets to configure wifi/bluetooth/... in xmonad
<bjrohan> amagee: that was cool
<danawar2> SkippersBoss: Sorry that is not very helpful for me
<SkippersBoss> danawar2,  adding -o rw should do the trick. please read    'man mount' for complete option
<L3top> that should be no problem amagee. Can you pastebin the entire session and the jockey.log?
<munzx> hi ! thanks for ubuntu 12.04 lts , i installed dropbox and it took to much time so i canceled the operation but the cancellation took more than 3 hours and still even though i restarted my laptop several times!!! btw , i had ubuntu reinstalled and before that dropbox was warking fine
<L3top> bjrohan: I do not believe you will be able to use the fglrx driver
<amagee> L3top: what do you mean "the entire session"?
<SkippersBoss> all mounts are mounted read only
<SkippersBoss> to other users then sudo
<danawar2> SkippersBoss: I am not trying to write to it
<bjrohan> L3top: Any suggestions? Unity 3D was woking fine when I had 11.10 installed, upgraded to 12.04 and then no systray, no 3D rendering :-(
<L3top> I am sorry amagee, I install everything through terminal. What happens if you type sudo apt-get install fglrx
<danawar2> SkippersBoss: Im trying to copy the contents to a folder
<L3top> They broke support ATI side bjrohan. One moment.
<kodomo> reisio: these are my current problems - the wifi-without-X-issue was something that annoyed me when I installed hardy many years ago ;)
<SkippersBoss> thats me out then
<amagee> L3top: is that equivalent to what the "Additional Drivers" app does?
<SkippersBoss> sorry
<munzx> can any one help me plz
<munzx> hi ! thanks for ubuntu 12.04 lts , i installed dropbox and it took to much time so i canceled the operation but the cancellation took more than 3 hours and still even though i restarted my laptop several times!!! btw , i had ubuntu reinstalled and before that dropbox was warking fine
<smithzv> Hello, my HUD on my fresh 12.04 install isn't showing interesting options, like menu items (copy, paste, save, etc.)  Is there anything I need to do to populate the HUD?
<L3top> Should be amagee.
<sacarlson> !mksquashfs | danawar2:
<smithzv> it seems to be showing global stuff like indicator options and printer setup
<sacarlson> danawar2: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/SquashFS-HOWTO/mksqoverview.html
<kodomo> reisio: the suspend-to-ram functionality used to work (along with volume control hard keys when the gnome-power-manager daemon was started... but that one seems to have been eliminated in precise(?)
<bjrohan> L3top: when I ask for packages I do get:
<bjrohan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1056054/
<mi3> Hi, the minimize, maximize, close buttons as well as the Title is missing from firefox , and suggestions ? http://imagebin.org/217571
<sacarlson> danawar2: or better maybe with mount /some/file.sqfs /mnt -o loop  http://archive.atomicmpc.com.au/forums.asp?s=2&c=16&t=4569
<munzx> hi ! thanks for ubuntu 12.04 lts , i installed dropbox and it took to much time so i canceled the operation but the cancellation took more than 3 hours and still even though i restarted my laptop several times!!! btw , i had ubuntu reinstalled and before that dropbox was warking fine
<L3top> bjrohan: yes... that is no longer supported. That looks like you have a PPA you are trying to get it from. Newer drivers will not work.
<amagee> L3top: apt-get install fglrx seemed to actually work.. it's asking for a restart so i will try that, brb
<danawar2> sacralson: tryed that : /
<munzx> i installed dropbox and it took to much time so i canceled the operation but the cancellation took more than 3 hours and still even though i restarted my laptop several times!!! btw , i had ubuntu reinstalled and before that dropbox was warking fine
<mi3> I am not using unity, I am using cairo-dock session.
<mi3> Hi, the minimize, maximize, close buttons as well as the Title is missing from firefox , and suggestions ? http://imagebin.org/217571 . I am not using unity, I am using cairo-dock session.
<sacarlson> danawar2: tried mount with loop?
<danawar2> yes
<bjrohan> L3top: what do you mean a ppa trying to get it from? the drivers? I downloaded the file from the ATI/AMD site
<danawar2> trying with -t now
<bjrohan> L3top: What do you recommend I try to do?
<sacarlson> danawar2: maybe you didn't look at the link?
<Mandalord> mi3: right click on the extreme top, and select undecorate
<L3top> I recommend you use the correct driver... and purge all pieces of the prorpietary one which will not work on your HW bjrohan. One moment.
<bjrohan> L3top: thank you for helping me, this has been plaquing me for months
<mi3> Mandalord: it worked, thanks !
<sacarlson> danawar2: mount /some/file.sqfs /mnt -o loop  ;rsync -aP /mnt/ /somewhere/big  ;umount /mnt  ;(do edits to /somewhere/big)  ;mksquashfs /somewhere/big /some/new-file.sqfs
<kwtm> Hi. Where on a Kubuntu system are the system sound files?  WOuld like to use some for notification sounds on a different computer.
<reisio> kodomo: you can manage all of those with simple commands that don't require GNOME if you want
<locodir-user> js wondering if someone can help me with ubuntu isnatallation
<amagee> L3top: hmm, that seemed to work
<amagee> now when I open "Additional Drivers" it has a green light on "ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver" but not the one that says "(post-release updates)"
<L3top> Certainly should have amagee :)
<xxiao> i got used to aptitude until 12.04, wherer aptitude is no longer the recommended method
<amagee> is there an analogous command to install that via command line?
<sacarlson> danawar2: as mount requires sudo in some cases maybe chroot if you don't have sudo access?
<kodomo> reisio: are you talking about throwing away all configuration applets and going back to editing wpa_supplicant config files? ;)
<xxiao> to do 'aptitude search pkg', what should i use now?
<xxiao> apt-cache search pkg gives too much info
<L3top> bjrohan: http://pastebin.com/aC95khK6          you can just dump all that into a terminal and it will do everything you need. Then reboot
<reisio> kodomo: no, in the case of wireless you could use, for example, wicd's ncurses frontend
<Mandalord> apt-cache search <package> | grep <some word to be matched up>
<danawar2> sudo mount filesystem.squashfs /media/testdrive -o loop
<danawar2> mount: warning: /media/testdrive seems to be mounted read-only.
<danawar2> That is fine by me but if i try to do any thing with the mounted
<xxiao> Mandalord: sigh, why do they ditch aptitude, seems very user fridenly to me
<bjrohan> L3top: Line by line correct, not all at once
<xxiao> friendly
<L3top> amagee: post release updates in your case will do nothing for you I do not believe. Keep in mind also that the 12-5 version removed support for all of the HD 2xxx-4xxx cards. Yours is a 5xxx so you wont have an issue with that, but I expect your chipset is next to be dropped... so... latest is not often best with ATI
<danawar2> I get access denied, as far as i remember if somthing is read only you can still copy it and read it
<sacarlson> danawar2: as noted in the link you copy the read only files system to a place that you CAN edit change it then squash it
<amagee> ok
<amagee> well the drivers i'm using atm seem to be broken, which is why i want to upgrade
<danawar2> sacarlson: but i cant copy it that is the problem even as root
<L3top> bjrohan: if you sudo something and enter your password, you can just drop the whole thing in at once. Otherwise go line by line. Taking weird commands from a stranger in IRC would make me want to do it line by line... but it is all good.
<amagee> some webpages behave very oddly in ways that are clearly not problems with the webpage or the browser
<sacarlson> danawar2: oh I missed that part so maybe the squash is corrupted?
<sacarlson> danawar2: or you don't have priv?
<bjrohan> Why is my laptop smoking?
<bjrohan> j/k
<escott> danawar2, what are the permissions on the mountpoint and files
<danawar2> sacarlson: I have no idea :/ i dont think it is corrupt
<sacarlson> danawar2: at the point you try to copy it TOO
<soft_> hi people
<soft_> i have an hp
<soft_> laptop
<L3top> amagee: this is still the case with the fglrx driver installed?
<L3top> amagee: if so, it is probably flash related
<ActionParsnip> soft_: ease up on the enter key dude
<amagee> L3top: yes, it's exactly the same
<soft_> when i change brightness
<danawar2> escott: that doesnt matter because im root so i should have ownership over all correct?
<soft_> and reboot pc
<amagee> L3top: i thought that, but it happens also on websites that don't have flash
<soft_> i get back the old brightness set
<L3top> amagee: can you take a screenshot please?
<amagee> will try
<escott> danawar2, correct
<sacarlson> danawar2: no some DESTINATION directories may also be uwritable to root
<ActionParsnip> soft_: again, ease up on the enter key, you can type very long lines, it doesn't cost any more and breaks up your question less, making it actually readable
<L3top> !pastebin | amagee there is a link in here to place screenshots.
<ubottu> amagee there is a link in here to place screenshots.: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Mandalord> xxiao: if you want something friendly, i suggest to use Synaptic
<soft_> #l3top please help
<sacarlson> danawar2: can you cd into the loop mounted disk and view files in it?
<ActionParsnip> soft_: if you reboot and run:  echo 5 | sudo tee sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness      is it ok?
<danawar2> yes
<danawar2> sacarlson: yse
<ActionParsnip> oops
<smithzv> Nevermind, sloppy focus => no global menus => no (working) HUD... :(
<ActionParsnip> soft_: if you reboot and run:  echo 5 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness      is it ok?
<sacarlson> danawar2: then maybe the problem is on the DESTINANTION directory,  can you touch a file in the directory you plan to copy it too?
<L3top> soft_: I do not remember how to fix that... It may be an acpi=off addition to kernel load... I will have to check.
<L3top> soft_: follow ActionParsnips instructions
<danawar2> danawar@danawar-desktop:/media/testdrive/var/www$ sudo mv zap-wave /home/danawar/Desktop/
<danawar2> mv: cannot remove `zap-wave/index.php': Read-only file system
<danawar2> mv: cannot remove `zap-wave/zap-wave.readme.txt': Read-only file system
<danawar2> danawar@danawar-desktop:/media/testdrive/var/www$
<kodomo> reisio: *sigh* ok - I guess I have to really go back to curses- and cli- interfaces... I was hoping the gnome-tools that worked in hardy could be convinced to work in precise (or just had been renamed)
<soft_> what is  follow ActionParsnips instructions
<sacarlson> danawar2:   touch /your/planed/path/to/test.txt
<kodomo> frustrating - but thx nonetheless :)
<L3top> <ActionParsnip> soft_: if you reboot and run:  echo 5 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness      is it ok?
<escott> danawar2, use cp not mv
<danawar2> sacarlson: ofc i can access my home drive if i am root :)
<ActionParsnip> soft_: if you run it, does the brightness change?
<amagee> L3top: here's an example http://imagebin.org/217577
<sacarlson> danawar2: not if it's encrypted
<amagee> L3top: i should probably point out that i'm using xubuntu
<amagee> i haven't tried gnome lately
<L3top> np
<danawar2> escott: cp: omitting directory `zap-wave/
<soft_> i don't think
<soft_> where i must write this code
<danawar2> sacarlson: fair point but its not encrypted :)
<soft_> L3top:
<escott> danawar2, did you cp -r?
<L3top> amagee: oh yeah... that's... thats way wrong... do not expect it is flash.
<amagee> yeah
<danawar2> escott: no ill try that now never used -r
<amagee> it's very interesting.. it only happens on webpages, and only on some web pages
<amagee> but happens across chrome and firefox
<L3top> a terminal soft_.
<bjrohan> L3top:  I ran every line in the pastebin, restart now?
<L3top> yes bjrohan
<sacarlson> danawar2: or as given rsync -aP /mnt/ /somewhere/big
<PervertedMonk> hey lads having a problem getting both my usb drives to auto mount (came back from holiday to find a bash:- Permissiong denied error. So here is the paste bin of what I did http://pastebin.com/qKeZ4RCN Please advise
<amagee> L3top: also, on some web pages it doesn't even update when i type text in a text box or click a check box
<amagee> ie. the text box works, but i can't see anything
<danawar2> sudo cp -r testdrive /home/danawar/Desktop/ caused a long pause which is promising :)
<ActionParsnip> soft_: does the command change the brightness ok?
<danawar2> although it wouldn't work before o.o
<escott> danawar2, cp without the -r recursive flag only copies regular files not directories
<sacarlson> danawar2: follow ALL the instructions
<amagee> oh actually i lie, that issue i just showed you doesn't occur on that page in firefox
<danawar2> Ahh ok great i now have it on my desktop :D
<escott> PervertedMonk, don't use sudo with udisks
<danawar2> ty :) now to change the permissions :D
<escott> PervertedMonk, udisks means "user disks" its meant to be run by regular users
<PervertedMonk> escott but when I tried it without sudo I got :  /usr/bin/udisks --mount /dev/sdb1Mount failed: Not Authorized
<amagee> actually i'm not getting any issues in firefox anymore.. maybe it is somehow flash screwing everything up
<PervertedMonk> that's why i tried using sudo after that
<escott> PervertedMonk, what is the output of "groups"
<PervertedMonk> gmathews adm dialout cdrom floppy audio video plugdev users lpadmin sambashare admin
<soft_> yes it's change
<escott> PervertedMonk, so from your current state do "sudo udisks --unmount /dev/sdb1" and verify it is unmounted by running "mount" and checking that sdb1 does not appear. then run udisks --mount /dev/sdb1 and please paste that error
<soft_> but
<soft_> it will still run until reboot
<L3top> amagee: I am tempted to agree with you, though I have not had this experience... something is funky with the driver... can you open catalyst and check the settings there?
<sacarlson> danawar2: also don't guess that we know what you typed as command show us all so we have an idea what might have gone wrong in the future
<L3top> soft_: you should direct your comments to ActionParsnip.
<L3top> ActionParsnip: <soft_> yes it's change
<soft_> ActionParsnip: <soft_> yes it's change
<PervertedMonk> escott: gmathews@gmathews-ProLiant-MicroServer:/media$ udisks --mount /dev/sdb1
<PervertedMonk> Mount failed: Not Authorized
<amagee> L3top: how do i open it? if i try to run it from the menu, nothing happens
<escott> PervertedMonk, can you run "ps aux | grep udisks" and verify that udisks-daemon is running
<danawar2> sacarlson: Its very confusing for me you must understand that O.o i'm still learning
<PervertedMonk> root      1489  0.0  0.3  24244  3660 ?        Sl   17:04   0:00 /usr/lib/udisk /udisks-daemon
<L3top> hmmm... one sec amagee.
<bjrohan> L3top: I am back after completing your pastebin lines and rebooting. Now what
<sacarlson> danawar2: we are all learning, no one know it all
<PervertedMonk> root      1490  0.0  0.0   6328   732 ?        S    17:04   0:00 udisks-daemon: not polling any device
<PervertedMonk> it's running right?
<PervertedMonk> dont know what caused this change ;/
<L3top> amagee: I would try sudo apt-get install fglrx-amdcccle-updates
<escott> PervertedMonk, what version of ubuntu and what desktop environment are you running
<L3top> bjrohan: Nothing. Everything should be working as well as it can :)
<bjrohan> Hmm
<amagee> L3top: all already installed
<PervertedMonk> 3.0.0-17-generic #30-Ubuntu SMP Thu Mar 8 17:34:21 UTC 2012 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<PervertedMonk> its xbmc-ubuntu though
<ActionParsnip> soft_: then add that in /etc/rc.local   above the exit 0 line...
<L3top> amagee: apt-cache policy fglrx-amdcccle | grep -i installed
<PervertedMonk> but it;'s basically xbmc eden installed over ubuntu
<escott> PervertedMonk, so thats an 11.04 base
<mahrain> hi guys, I love the fact that the i855gm graphics chip is properly supported in 12.04 LTS, thanks!
<PervertedMonk> escott, yea i think so
<escott> PervertedMonk, can you verify that /media is empty by running ls -l /media?
<amagee> L3top:   Installed: (none)
<PervertedMonk> escott: yes it's empty
<escott> PervertedMonk, ok. do you have an entries in fstab referencing sdb1
<L3top> amagee: hmmm... I would try installing that. (me wonders how you got the updates without specifying...)
<PervertedMonk> escott: just /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda5
<PervertedMonk> one is the ext4 partition and the other the swap
<PervertedMonk> escott: note that I have never changed antyhing in /etc/fstab
<PervertedMonk> escott: and it was working fine for about two months
<bjrohan> L3top: How can I tell if 3D on my card is working properly?
<bjrohan> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man4/radeon.4.html does show that I should be set right
<reisio> bjrohan: glxinfo | grep -i 'direct rendering'
<bjrohan> bjrohan@bjrohan-MM061:~$ bjrohan: glxinfo | grep -i 'direct rendering'
<bjrohan> bjrohan:: command not found
<bjrohan> :-(
<escott> PervertedMonk, maybe a polkitd issue. verify polkitd is running with ps aux | grep polkitd. you can also check what actions are allowed with pkaction -v | grep -C 5 udisk
<ActionParsnip> soft_: you don't strictly need the sudo in the command as all commands there will run as root
<reisio> bjrohan: use apt-file to find the package that provides it
<reisio> probably mesa-utils or the like
<amagee> ok i installed fglrx-amdcccle and then fglrx-amdcccle-updates
<L3top> 3D is not going to work "properly" on your chipset. It will work in a limited capacity... It will work "ok" assuming your settings are correct. You can apt-get install mesa-utils and run glxgears
<amagee> system restart required, apparetnly.. brb
<L3top> bjrohan: ^
<soft_> i've already runned the  gui
<bjrohan> I have done a restart amagee :-)
<soft_> ??
<L3top> sorry bjrohan... the line above... amagee was also restarting
<bjrohan> gotcha :-)
<lea102> I got one problem that really annoys me on unity.  Is there any way to stop a window's title bar merging with the panel when maximised?
<L3top> That's a "feature" lea102... I believe you will want to turn off... sticky edges perhaps... I am not sure to be honest.
<PervertedMonk> escott: http://pastebin.com/g1zMWeAm
<PervertedMonk>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            
<PervertedMonk>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            
<PervertedMonk>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            
<PervertedMonk>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            
<FloodBot1> PervertedMonk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reisio> http://lifehacker.com/5887462/how-to-disable-ubuntus-annoying-global-menu-bar
<PervertedMonk> escott: http://pastebin.com/g1zMWeAm
<lea102> reisio I did that already
<PervertedMonk> DOH.
<bjrohan> L3top: How do I use the mesa-utils (they are already installed) and run glxgears?
<reisio> lea102: done
<lea102> reisio: the title bar is still merging with global menu
<lea102> resio: although the window menu bar is fine now
<pixelated> I have a pentium d system@2.6Ghz with 1Gb RAM, and anytime it launches an app, the %wa goes up to 90% and %si hits around 5%, and takes 30-40 seconds for apps to come up. This is a semi-fresh 11.10 install. any ideas on where i should look for probelms?
<stdd> hello, i really need some help recovering a lvm partition.. fdisk -l lists the hard drives but says Disk /dev/mapper/<disk> doesn't contain a valid partition table.. can anyone point me to the right direction on what to do next? I'm a little scared to run commands i randomly find on google as I might destroy the harddisk further. Or should I take another direction in rescueing this data?
<L3top> bjrohan: type glxgears
<bjrohan> I did, it worked
<L3top> tadaaaaa
<bjrohan> L3top: It showed me gears working, yippee
<escott> PervertedMonk, im not sure what is going on here. that looks alright and if polkitd is running, and dbus is running then udisks should be able to connect to it.
<bjrohan> L3top: So it is working as best it could then?
<reisio> bjrohan: glxinfo | grep -i 'direct rendering'
<L3top> Correct bjrohan
<bjrohan> reisio:
<bjrohan> bjrohan@bjrohan-MM061:~$ glxinfo | grep -i 'direct rendering'
<bjrohan> r300: DRM version: 2.12.0, Name: ATI RV515, ID: 0x7145, GB: 1, Z: 1
<bjrohan> r300: GART size: 509 MB, VRAM size: 128 MB
<bjrohan> r300: AA compression RAM: YES, Z compression RAM: YES, HiZ RAM: YES
<bjrohan> direct rendering: Yes
<FloodBot1> bjrohan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bjrohan> reisio: Why did it say it wasn't working a few minutes ago?
<reisio> bjrohan: maybe it wasn't working a few minutes ago
<PervertedMonk> escott: its worrying. I plug the  HDD in to my  windows machine and it's all good
<lea102> reisio: it is really annoying because I could not minimize, maximize without touching the gnome panel
<bjrohan> thanks you very much resio & L3top
<amagee> hey L3top -- i installed those things and rebooted.. still can't open the catalyst control centre from the menu but "amdcccle" from terminal works
<amagee> can't really see anything interesting but i'm gonna head off to bed now
<amagee> thanks for your help though!
<magicJ> .
<bjrohan> reisio: SHould I now be able to log into Unity 3D?
<escott> PervertedMonk, you could setup a fstab entry that hardcodes the appropriate owner value. but something is evidently broken in the xbmc session or in polkit. i'm not familiar enough with either to diagnose
<stdd> any ideas where to start fixing a broken lvm partition? when I try to mount the lvm directly I get following error: wrong fs type, bad superblock on <partition>.. try dmesg
<soft_> ok i'm on thr channel
<stdd> dmesg just gives me an i/O error at the end
<Mandalord> stdd: try this http://www.tcpdump.com/kb/os/linux/configuring-lvm/intro.html
<PervertedMonk> escott: i changed this in /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.udisks.policy -> allow any to yes
<PervertedMonk> and it works ;p
<reisio> soft_: right hurr
<PervertedMonk> dunno if it's the correct way
<vmars> oh.what are you talking about
<stdd> Mandalord: thanks, running fdisk, then n says default partition number is 3.. should I still use one as described on the website or 3?
<VbA> hi anybody can help me
<VbA> i got this errors
<VbA> Can't locate XML/Simple.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.12.4 /usr/local/share/perl/5.12.4 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/p
<ActionParsnip> VbA: what causes the errors
<VbA> when i running perl script
<ActionParsnip> VbA: have you asked in #perl too
<VbA> not yet sir
<ActionParsnip> VbA: i suggest it, they may have a cheeky fix :)
<VbA> i will sir, thanks
<pdan> #archlinux
<sacarlson> I think you just need to fix a corrupted super block  I'm not sure what disk you have problem but http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/recover-bad-superblock-from-corrupted-partition/
<stdd> sacarlson: I tried looking for backup superblocks, tried all of them, but none of them worked. (short-read error)
<bjrohan> L3top: and reisio THANK YOU THANK YOU, I can log into Unity 3D and it worked, my Cairo dock also works.!
<sacarlson> stdd: well if more than 3 supper blocks fail I guess you broke it?
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: thats gotta take some talent
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: to break stuff?  I an expert at breaking stuf  me >>talented<<
<stdd> sacarlson: how do you mean i broke it? it was an idle-file server i didn't do anything with.. the latest backup is a few days old and i really need the new data i put on there... this morning it was running fine, then suddenly it stopped working :/
<stdd> is there any way to recover (maybe just part) of the data?
<sacarlson> stdd: full forensic recover is where you do a dd dump of the image on the disk then work on that to recover so you don't break the original
<L3top> np bjrohan :) Glad you are working.
<sacarlson> stdd: it depends on the value of the stuf on the disk how much effort to put into recovery
<stdd> well.. i'd certainly be willing to pay something to the person who helps me recover the data
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: hehe special weapon: dd
<stdd> and doing a dd backup would not actually help me recover the data but only ensure i'm not doing any further damage right?
<ActionParsnip> stdd: if you had a backup you won't have this issue
<ActionParsnip> stdd: I'd look into foremost
<ActionParsnip> stdd: a cheap USB HDD will save you a LOT of hassle
<stdd> it was the one thing i didn't set up a backup for as it was new and then this happened... it taught me (yet another) lesson about backups but that doesn't help me much right now
<sacarlson> stdd: I found this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DriveImaging
<sacarlson> stdd: that gets you to create an image of the bad partition and create a file of it,  but you need the space on a working drive to put it on
<Ignit> I have this netbook (MSI GE-620) with a software-based EJECT button. It doesn't work when using Ubuntu. Is there a way to eject my DVDROM when there is no disc inside?
<ActionParsnip> stdd: foremost can work on the drive as is, but you'll need a big enough partition mounted writable to spit all the data to
<The_Other_Guy> Ignit: It doesn't have a button on the outside of the DVD drive?
<ActionParsnip> Ignit: sudo eject /dev/sr0
<Ignit> The_Other_Guy: No, it doesn't, the EJECT key is in the middle of the Keyboard
<stdd> sacarlson: i just got a usb drive to put the data onto... i'll now try to follow the steps in the link
<sacarlson> stdd: then you need the oposite side to mount and recover the dd image http://rackerhacker.com/2010/12/14/mounting-a-raw-partition-file-made-with-dd-or-dd_rescue-in-linux/
<The_Other_Guy> Ignit: Then use the command sudo eject /dev/sr0 in your terminal window.
<stdd> sacarlson: ah great, that was the part i didn't understand yet :) i'll give it a shot and report as soon as i have news
<sacarlson> stdd: I"ve never done any of this stuff so good luck
<bou> working from a windows machine to install ubuntu (and wipe windows off)
<Ignit> ActionParsnip: sorry doesn't work without a CD in the drive
<bou> what would be the advantages of using a usb drive with ISO image etc. over simply using the windows installer?
<escott> The_Other_Guy, Ignit shouldn't need the sudo
<ActionParsnip> Ignit: should jack it out regardless
<escott> bou, you mean a real install vs wubi?
<ActionParsnip> bou: you will need to not use the windows installer if you intend to wipe windows off
<The_Other_Guy> Doesn't matter escott.
<bou> dunno what is wubi, escott, but it is not live cd or live usb, itis real install
<bou> ActionParsnip, it seems windows installer option is far easier, hence my question ...
<stdd> sacarlson: thanks for the confidence:) bt as my alternative is to just lose the data it's much better than nothing :)
<escott> The_Other_Guy, the point is not to throw sudo on things unnecessarily. i would say 15-20% of the problems I see here are caused by people who immediately reach for sudo when they have difficulties
<sacarlson> stdd: yes and with the image file you can posibly recover the data in the future when you figure out how it can be done or you get an expert to help
<escott> bou, wubi (the windows installer) installs on top of windows. there is no linux partition and windows cannot be removed
<subz3r0> hi there. How do i check on 12.04 if the sambadaemon is runnin or not?
<Ignit> ActionParsnip: Only works if there is something in the drive
<Pecker> pid samba?
<escott> subz3r0, ps aux | grep smbd or service samba status (not sure if the service name is samba or not)
<The_Other_Guy> escott: You need appropriate privileges to access the device files. Running as root or setuid root is required to eject some devices (e.g. SCSI devices).
<subz3r0> escott: serive samba status does not work. but "status smbd"
<bou> thanks escott
<subz3r0> has to be "service smbd status". thx
<escott> The_Other_Guy, one can always come up with some convoluted situation where sudo is necessary
<The_Other_Guy> escott: Give me a break. sudo is sometimes needed. We'll just have to disagree and move on.
<sachael> can anyone recommend me a light-weight pdf viewer? I'm using evince; tried avplv and zathura, which are supposed to be what I need, but are actually slower than evince.
<ActionParsnip> escott: smbd is the service name :)
<escott> ActionParsnip, yeah i dont run it on mine so i couldn't look it up, but subz3r0 figured it out
<ActionParsnip> escott: groovy
<escott> sachael, in what way is evince not light-weight enough for you?
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: xpdf maybe
<ActionParsnip> !info xpdf
<ubottu> xpdf (source: xpdf): Portable Document Format (PDF) reader. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.02-21build1 (precise), package size 129 kB, installed size 375 kB
<ActionParsnip> !info evince
<ubottu> evince (source: evince): Document (PostScript, PDF) viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.0-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 202 kB, installed size 1053 kB
<scuey> Hi, does anyone have a Nvidia 675m working with Bumblebee that they can confirm?  I would feel a lot better about my (potential) decision to buy one of someone could confirm it.
<sachael> escott: it is actually lightweight, I'm just wondering if there is perhaps something else. (there is also rudimentary vim-like keybindings in evince, I love that :)
<ActionParsnip> escott: xpdf is a third the size
<sachael> xpdf is kinda uglo tho :(
<escott> sachael, it sounds like evince is not too hot and not too cold, but just right
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: who cares, you are looking at the document
<frank_> Hello all
<sacarlson> you need my aproval for sachael ActionParsnip: for xpdf?  I just use the default pdf reader
<frank_> how is everyone doing today?
<frank_> anyone has issues with their wireless not working?
<frank_> the drivers are detected that is and it will not accept the passphrase?
<sachael> ActionParsnip: are you perhaps respoing to my queries? it was me asking about pdf readers
<The_Other_Guy> frank: We need more info than that. What distro, hardware, etc. are you using?
<frank_> well i recently discovered how to fix this
<frank_> well hold on
<sacarlson> frank_: solved your own problem?  cool
<frank_> Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2915ABG
<frank_> that is the addapter
<frank_> adapter*
<frank_> well all i needed to do is restart my network services to get it to work
<ActionParsnip> sachael: yeah, bad TAB
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: oh ya first same 3 leters
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: indeed
<frank_> i have been looking for a solution for this issue for a while now
<sachael> Evince is actually one of the few gnome programs I like
<frank_> well i don't know who needed this help but i was hoping that more people would be having issues with ubuntu 12.04 and wireless
<frank_> its all over the internet with wireless and ubuntu issues
<ActionParsnip> frank_: not had a wireless issue ever, since gutsy when I started with Ubuntu and even before then :)
<frank_> oh thats nice
<sacarlson> frank_: ya alot but mostly with broadcom devices,  what's the command line you use to restart the network?
<frank_> ok hold on
<frank_> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<frank_> thats it
<ActionParsnip> frank_: if you buy compatible stuff it works nicer :)
<frank_> ya but most people these days run windows
<The_Other_Guy> frank:  Noooooo! Don't use SUDO. You'll incur the wrath of the overlords!!!!  JK!
<frank_> so they don't really care about what hardware they have
<frank_> lol
<Kroach> is there a blue variant of the Ambiance theme from Ubuntu 12.04, so that everything would be the same, just blue instead of orange?
<escott> frank_, "sudo service networking restart" is preferred to calling /etc/init.d directly
<frank_> windows is overpriced thats for sure
<The_Other_Guy> Oh, the irony!
<frank_> escott, oh ok
<dougl> anyone know/have any experience with apcupsd and cgi webinterface for daemon running on my 12.04 install - how do I look at my ups config in my browser?
<ActionParsnip> frank_: most companies give more love to windows, if you buy the ones that support your OS, you will help secure support :)
<manpussy> WHO WANTS TO LICK A TASTY SHORT DICK FOR TEN DOLLARS
<vibhav> !ops | manpussy
<ubottu> manpussy: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<frank_> i understand ActionParsnip
<Pecker> !language | manpussy
<ubottu> manpussy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<jrib> kb manpussy
 * jrib saves the / for later
<frank_> i wanted to find out how much system resources i am using in ubuntu..how can i do that?
<escott> frank_, gui or cli tools?
<frank_> gui if i could please
<escott> frank_, gnome-system-monitor then
<frank_> oh ok thanks escott
<frank_> have a good one guys..
<frank_> take care for now
<ActionParsnip> df -h    is easier...
<morsnowski> or you could get conky
<kevin_takeshi> Hey guys
<kevin_takeshi> While running the software eclectus I encountered this message and the software is not getting initiated
<kevin_takeshi> Global::locale::Warning your global KLocale is being recreated with a valid main component instead of a fake component, this usually means you tried to call i18n related functions before your main component was created. You should not do that since it most likely will not work
<kevin_takeshi> Writing to db: sqlite:////home/sudarshan/.kde/share/apps/eclectus/dictionaries.db
<kevin_takeshi> Attached db: cjklib, sqlite:////usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/libeclectus/libeclectus.db, sqlite:////usr/local/share/eclectus/cmn-caen-tan/cmn-caen-tan.db, sqlite:////usr/local/share/eclectus/chi-balm-hsk1/chi-balm-hsk1.db
<kevin_takeshi> Traceback (most recent call last):
<kevin_takeshi>   File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/eclectusqt/renderthread.py", line 334, in run
<FloodBot1> kevin_takeshi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kevin_takeshi>     classInstance = entryClassObject(*args, **param)
<kevin_takeshi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1056227/
<induz> the usb sd card is not getting recognized by 'photorec' or 'testdisk'
<stygzy> is it mounted
<ActionParsnip> induz: if it doesn't show up in: sudo fdisk -l     it won't, installing apps won't make it appear
<stygzy> so is this the channel where i ask help?
<lebedev> Hi! Tell me what the default display manager runs in 12.04? Where is the configuration of windows managers?
<31NABLH6G> :-)
<k1l> lebedev: lightdm is the standard display manager
<induz> ActionParsnip, its not getting identified by the system and here is http://paste.ubuntu.com/1056244/
<ActionParsnip> induz: use the lsusb output and search for guides and/or bugs for the 8 character hex ID
<lebedev> k1l: Thank you!
<induz> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1056251/
<ActionParsnip> induz: '0644:0200 TEAC Corp'   is the ID
<induz> ActionParsnip, its a Sandisk sd card 4Gb
<lorddelta> hi, is gcj important to have? I'm in the middle of solving some problems, and in prep. I'm cleaning house, and making sure all my packages are up-to-date; but upgrading cpp-4.4 for instance requires the removal of the gcj packages, so I'm wondering if its important to keep them around. I'm not personally using them, I dev with the official oracle jdk, if and when I dev java.
<ActionParsnip> induz: thats irellevant, the SD card reader isn't working. You could jam a 400Gb SD card in and it would be the same
<murdoc> Can someone please tell me how to start troubleshooting my mythbuntu 12.4 system? it broke Xserver after a ubgrade from 10.10. root can start X but the user cannot and the x log says something about x server being unavailable. During the bootup it never makes it to the X server and I'm trying to start from a terminal, is this why X is busy?
<ActionParsnip> murdoc: did you upgrade to 11.04 and 11.10 in between?
<lorddelta> If no one tells me otherwise, I'll just un-install the gcj packages.
<induz> ActionParsnip, I insert the sdCard on the slot built onto the dell system and also I used usb cardReader..the sd card is not getting recognised...i used another card and its the same
<ActionParsnip> murdoc: or did you upgrade from Maverick to Precise directly?
<stygzy> I'm trying to map the extra buttons on 3 use mice that i use simultaneously, 2 Gyration Air mice and a Logitech marblemouse. Do I do that through the configuration file or would a program work better
<murdoc> Action: yes it broke after the first upgrade and then I doubled down thinking it would fix itself in one of the upgrades. I got x back for a while after resolving an .Xauthorty issue but then another update and X was gone
<ActionParsnip> induz: thats because the SD card reader isn't being used right
<murdoc> yes i went from 10. to 11. to 11. then 12
<induz> ActionParsnip, i used ebooster, a program to boost RAM via usb memory...after that it all is happening
<murdoc> durring the first attempt to start X I see the nvidia flashscreen
<murdoc> then i loose it.
<ActionParsnip> murdoc: I'd suggest a fresh install personally
<murdoc> yeah,
<Riddla> Hi guys, I've just created a 12.04 portable install on a WD 500Gb MyPassport. It works fine on my laptop, but stalls on the boot screen on my desktop, the mouse cursor appears and responds, but the boot screen never drops to reveal the desktop. Are there any common causes for this or resources I could take a look at please?
<ActionParsnip> induz: usb is slow as anything, you'll get better performance from the swap space in your internal storage
<murdoc> I get that but I'd like to not chance loosing any of the data from my myth backend
<Riddla> (Sorry, you guys seem really busy!)
<induz> ActionParsnip, so my inbuilt cardReader and usb cardreader and both sd cards are gone bad
<ActionParsnip> murdoc: your backups will prevent data loss
<ActionParsnip> induz: possibly, use the hex IDs to find guides
<Pecker> are the laptop and desktop similar CPUs?
<murdoc> Action: true
<centooos> hi all, my bluetooth  is disable on ubuntu 11.10. what can i do plz?!
<induz> ActionParsnip, that ebooster I used on win7 syatem
<Riddla> Pecker: The desktop is an i7 2600k and the laptop is a mobile i5 3ghz
<Riddla> So essentially, yeah :|
<Pecker> weird
<Riddla> That's what I though :|
<Riddla> +t
<centooos> my bluetooth is disable, can any one give me his/her file /etc/init.d/bluetooth ?
<Pecker> centooos: reinstall bluez?
<centooos> Pecker, no
<lorddelta> Nothing broke yet! 8D
<lolwut2> hey
<ActionParsnip> induz: its still going to be slow, USB access is slowwww
<Riddla> Pecker: Would it be possibly caused by my lack of an on board graphics chip? I run a P67 chipset gaming motherboard with a GTX 580 and it doesn't have integrated graphics like the laptop does.
<Pecker> Riddla: that would rpobably do it
<Riddla> Piss.
<Riddla> :|
<bjrohan> Anyone here have experience with Cairo-Dock?
<Pecker> centooos: i meant reinstall bluez package... as we arent going to give you files like that
<oCean> Riddla: control your language here, please
<Riddla> oCean: ... okay.
<escott> !nomodeset | Riddla
<ubottu> Riddla: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Riddla> escott: Lovely, I'll take a look, thanks :)
<centooos> Pecker, i reinstall that now , but is disable still.
<lolwut2> ciaro
<induz> ActionParsnip, what should i do now???? plz help
<yuri__> Hello. I don't see jabber in the list of empathy protos after update to 12.10.
<yuri__> Is that empathy app in upper right corner?
<oCean> yuri__: Quantal/12.10 is a development release (still Alpha). Please /join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion
<bjrohan> I have Cairo installed, it works fine with transparency in Gnome, but in KDE it has a black background :-(
<escott> Riddla, you'll end up needing two different boot options. one with nomodeset for the gtx, and the other with modeseting for the intel. you could even try installing the nvidia drivers and somehow blacklisting them but that would probably break things
<Riddla> escott: I was considering installing them on the laptop (since the installation is portable) and seeing if that fixes things on the desktop
<escott> installing nvidia will almost certainly break things when its not present
<ActionParsnip> induz: search for the IS I posted, like I already said.
<Riddla> Hmm.
<ntwrk_keith> Hello. I have a question... I have 2 shares, one which I want users who are in smbpasswd to be able to access it and another share where I only want 1 specific user to be able to access it
<Pecker> valid-users=specificuser
<Pecker> irc
<Pecker> iirc*
<Riddla> I'll give nomodeset a go and investigate from there, thanks for the help Pecker and escott :)
<yuri__> how is that it's still alpha if it was written LTS?
<lolwut2> dam
<yuri__> it was proposed by update manager. why do you propose unstable things?
<jrib> yuri__: 12.10 hasn't been released
<oCean> yuri__: you said 12.10, the LTS is 12.04, use the command lsb_release -a to see your current version
<BrixSat1> Hello i have a patch file and i would like to apply it using a guy or view what will change and where
<yuri__> says 12.04
<jrib> BrixSat1: what?
<oCean> yuri__: ok, so no 12.10 :)
<yuri__> Codename:precise
<yuri__> where's my jabber then?
<lolwut2> dam
<BrixSat1> jrib:  i have a software (source code) and i would like to patch it but view what will change (since the patch is a little bit older thant the source)
<oCean> lolwut2: do you have a support question?
<jrib> BrixSat1: read the patch file
<BrixSat1> i dont understand that
<ntwrk_keith> Pecker: I put that under the share?
<centooos> i use "sudo apt-get --reinstall install bluez" but my blutooth is still disable. wta should i do?please
<Pecker> in the smb.conf yes
<jrib> BrixSat1: what don't you understand?
<Pecker> i think thats was how it worked
<BrixSat1> jrib:  that is only +++ and --- with some code :/ hard reading
<ntwrk_keith> Pecker, dont think that worked
<Pecker> let me get on my linux machine...
<escott> BrixSat1, im not sure its going to get much easier. there are chunks between the +++ and --- with line numbers after the @ symbol. the chunks have a + on lines that are added a - on lines that are removed and " " in front of context lines
<yuri__> online accounts => only windows live & google.
<yuri__> id like to have my jabber chat back
<escott> BrixSat1, but if you had to have a side by side comparison you could put it all into a git or mercurial archive and setup meld as your diff util
<jrib> BrixSat1: read through diff's man page if you want to know about the syntax.  But basically, there will be a header for each chunk that tells you where the change is going to happen, and lines prefixed by '+' will be added while lines prefixed by '-' will be removed
<induz> AcidRain2012, thanks i am searching and following the steps but nothing so far
<BrixSat1> escott:  i have meld but i cant seem to be abble to view where i put the path file for comparison, or would i have to apply it first and then compare?
<jrib> BrixSat1: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/1237 here some baby steps
<escott> BrixSat1, meld doesnt work with patch files. you would have to apply the patch file and then use meld to compare pre and post patch variants. tools like hg and git will make those copies for you if you know how to use them
<WeThePeople> is there anything akin to windows batch file for linux, to open up chrome with multiple tabs?
<BrixSat1> :)
<GobShite> yer there called scripts
<Pecker> ntwrk_keith: valid users = @specificusergroup
<ntwrk_keith> what if its just one username
<ntwrk_keith> and not a group
<yuri__> looks like that's a different settings
<Pecker> ntwrk_keith: all uesrs have their own group
<GobShite> WeThePeople, just make a new empty txt file on your desktop and then
<GobShite> right click it and make it executable
<Pecker> eg if your user is 'ubuntu' there is a group 'ubuntu' that is only ubuntu in it
<GobShite> put wut you want inside it and save
<GobShite> then start it like a bat
<ntwrk_keith> so
<ntwrk_keith> valid users = @ubuntu
<ntwrk_keith> ?
<Pecker> yep
<wylde_> !bash | WeThePeople
<ubottu> WeThePeople: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Pecker> change 'ubuntu' to whatever the username if obviously
<Darael> I'm using Precise, and I can't switch keyboard layouts.  The indicator shows up when more than one layout is set up, and the icon will change if I select another layout from its menu, but the item with the dot in the menu doesn't change and nor does my effective keyboard layout.  I can't change even if I remove the one I'm in from the list, and the extra options don't work.
<Pecker> is*
<ntwrk_keith> Ok let me try
<escott> WeThePeople, any file marked executable is presumed executable (things like .bat and .exe mean nothing) but you do need to tell the system what interpreter to run the commands with (in windows command.com runs the .bat's) and that is done with a shebang #!/bin/bash or #!/bin/perl on the first line
<yuri__> test
<yuri__> also, i've got some strangeness with status bar  - i can't get batteryt indicator on it
<yuri__> the setting is empty, when i select it, it doesnt'[ save
<ntwrk_keith> Nope not working :(
<yuri__> next time i open the selector, it's empty again. definitely bug in configuration registry of gnome
<ntwrk_keith> is there a way to view user groups?
<yuri__> how do i cure it?
<escott> ntwrk_keith, "groups" on the cli
<ntwrk_keith> that does not work
<Pecker> did you restart samba
<ntwrk_keith> yes
<escott> !work | ntwrk_keith
<ubottu> ntwrk_keith: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ntwrk_keith> I restart samba after every change
<ntwrk_keith> kc@server:~$ groups
<ntwrk_keith> kc adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<thatsachop> haha
<Pecker> so your use is 'kc
<ntwrk_keith> no
<Pecker> er user is kc
<ntwrk_keith> I created another user
<Pecker> whats that username
<ntwrk_keith> xbmc
<Pecker> so valid users = @xbmc
<ntwrk_keith> yes
<Pecker> then make sure xbmc is in that group
<ntwrk_keith> and it said the account didnt have permissions
<Pecker> open launcher and go to users&groups
<escott> Pecker, on 12.04 a lot of the functionality of that has been removed. i can't figure another way to do it than the cli
<ntwrk_keith> this is a ubuntu server, only CLI
<Pecker> ah
<escott> ntwrk_keith, to add a user to a group it is "sudo usermod -a -G groupname username"
<BobMarley> hi, i have the xchat installed in my system, but when i do
<BobMarley> bob@bob-laptop:~$ xchat
<BobMarley> The program 'xchat' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<BobMarley> sudo apt-get install xchat
<BobMarley> the xchat is not opened
<kolya> Is it possible to ask a very very basic question about installation in here or is there a better place?
<fungmen> dear master i want asking something
<escott> !ask | kolya fungmen
<ubottu> kolya fungmen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Darael> BobMarley: How did you install xchat?  If you did something other than using the Software Centre, Synaptic, apt-get, or similar, remove it and get it from the repositories.
<escott> BobMarley, type xchat[TAB]
<oCean> BobMarley: the message "xchat is currently not installed" seems to indicate otherwise
<fungmen> !rules | kolya
<ubottu> kolya: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Pecker> so ntwrk_keith what does groups xbmc say
<oCean> kolya: sure, basic questions are welcome too
<wylde_> go ahead and ask kolya
<ntwrk_keith> it says xbmc : xbmc
<Pecker> ok so xbmc is par of xbmc group
<Pecker> so valid users = @xbmc
<ntwrk_keith> yep
<kolya> I plan to run the Windows installer on a laptop where there are two partitions: C & D. I'm not sure which one I should choose for the installation. What information should I give you to help me work out which one to use for the installation?
<Pecker> thats under the sahre you want to restirct correct?
<ntwrk_keith> telling me I dont have permissions still
<ntwrk_keith> Yes
<escott> kolya, you can also shrink partitions with gparted. thats usually preferable to removing them entirely. boot the livecd and the use paste.ubuntu.com to send us the output of sudo parted -l
<Pecker> ok for the shrae folder does xmbc has permissions to view the folder
<Darael> kolya: "C" and "D" are Windows-specific identifiers.  Your Windows install is almost certainly on C:\, and will have "Program Files" and "WINDOWS" folders in it.  If you don't want to remove either, I advise following escott's advice.
<ntwrk_keith> It should, yes
<Pecker> ntwrk_keith: thats wcheck, not i think so
<ntwrk_keith> ?
<Pecker> check to see if xbmc has rwx permissiosn for the folder which samba shares from
<ntwrk_keith> its ch*** ?
<ntwrk_keith> but I'm newb, please refresh my memory
<BobMarley> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/o8mgshgr873js83/6xLuh3mNuu
<kolya> My plan is to be able to run windows normally and Ubuntu occasionally. I hadn't planned on removing windows. I'm afraid I don't understand anything about shrinking partitions at the moment.
<BobMarley> but when i run : xchat it says it is not installed
<escott> kolya, we can walk you through it
<kolya> That would be very helpful escott
<stygzy> i think its in control panel under administrator tools
<Pecker> ntwrk_keith: sudo chmod -R 0775 /pathto/samba/share/folder
<escott> BobMarley, what does it say when you type xchat[TAB][ENTER]
<escott> BobMarley, what does it say when you type xchat[TAB]
<BobMarley> escott,
<BobMarley> bob@bob-laptop:~$ xchat[TAB]
<BobMarley> xchat[TAB]: command not found
<oCean> BobMarley: you installed the package xchat-gnome, which is different from xchat. See what escott says, type xchat and hit tab, it should autocomplete the command to xchat-gnome
<Pecker> BobMarley: NOOB!
<GobShite> lol
<escott> BobMarley, by [TAB] i mean the TAB key
<oCean> BobMarley: use the tabk key
<ntwrk_keith> Pecker, did that, still a permissions issue
<Pecker> [TAB] means PRESS TAB
<GobShite> sudo apt-get install xchat
<escott> !tab | BobMarley
<kolya> Would it be easier for me to download ubuntu onto a USB and use that to install it I wonder? Is there a page which can explain to me the differences between the two methods of installation?
<ubottu> BobMarley: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<wylde_> Pecker, not helpful
<oCean> Pecker: dont do that ever again
<Pecker> idk what the hell happened
<Pecker> all of the sudde i quit
<oCean> Pecker: I removed you
<Pecker> could soemoen fill me in on what happened
<GobShite> BOOT !
<Pecker> removed for what
<escott> Pecker, don't say NOOB its not polite
<Pecker> i didnt do anything
<oCean> Pecker: you cannot ever call anyone a noob
<Pecker> ah
<BobMarley> ah, when i press tab it gives : xchat-gnome
<Pecker> you could haev said that without a kick
<kolya> I'd happily get called a noob
<oCean> kolya: let's move on
<GobShite> we all noobs even nix gods are kinda noob ;)
<Darael> Pecker: You mocked someone for not knowing something.  That's unhelpful.  Yes, oCean could have done so without the removal, but I doubt it'd stick quite so well.
<kolya> :)
<GobShite> hahah
<Pecker> anyways ntwrk_keith reboot the system just to make sure it isnt going crazy
<stygzy> my other nick is no0basaurs
<The_Other_Guy> Now "noob" is a dirty word? Puhleeeze....
<stygzy> you guys can always talk dirty to me
<Pecker> all that did was piss me off oCean
<The_Other_Guy> Me too!
<Darael> The problem, as I see it, is not the word "noob", but the associated mockery of someone who didn't know something.
<Darael> Now can we move on?
<GobShite> no, its not but if its used to demean it kinda put off people coming to learn
<wylde_> !coc | Pecker
<ubottu> Pecker: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere | http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<The_Other_Guy> Oh, well now that the "adult" has spoken. :/
<oCean> Pecker: you mind your language here, i already told you before
<Pecker> you get to even sign the coc? thats new
<stygzy> its not the word but the thoughts being expressed by the words that are the problem, words are just a tool for communication.
<escott> kolya, are you in the livecd yet?
<kolya> I've opened the windows installer
<escott> kolya, so thats wubi thats something different
<kolya> *downloaded and running the windows installer
<HelloWorld321> Is there a preferred alternative to SAMBA ?
<HelloWorld321> (besides not letting windows users hit your server ... heh)
<Darael> kolya: I would avoid using WUBI if it's practical to do so; there are some irritating problems with it and it's marginally slower.
<kolya> ah ok
<escott> kolya, you have three install options basically. (a) a real install with its own partition (b) wubi which uses part of the windows filesystem but not a partition and (c) a virtual machine like virtual box
<kolya> I think I might be best to download to USB in that case
<HelloWorld321> I started with WUBI, and it led to problems later.  But it's a mild way to get started
<Darael> HelloWorld321: Depends on your application.  FTP, NFS, WebDAV...
<ubuntuuser> I recommend vbox, I've just got ubuntu working on that :) I'm new to linux
<wylde_> !nfs | HelloWorld321 works nicely here.
<ubottu> HelloWorld321 works nicely here.: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<escott> kolya, i don't like (b) because its the worst of (a) and (c) without any advantages. its slower than (a) [not as slow as (c)] but you cant run both windows and ubuntu simultaneously like (c)
<kolya> Is there a page which outlines the differences between the 3 installation possibilities that I can read?
<kolya> ah thanks escott
<stygzy> I'm trying to map the extra buttons on 3 use mice that i use simultaneously, 2 Gyration Air mice and a Logitech marblemouse. Should I do it via the i xorg.conf.d config files or is there a program you guys can recommend?
<escott> kolya, if you are just trying things out then wubi or virtualbox or a persistent liveusb are good choices, but if you plan to use it regularly and don't mind rebooting/don't want to deal with vm overhead then you want (a)
<ubuntuuser> Only problem I've noticed with vbox is that the scroll wheel doesn't work but that shouldn't be a massive issue for you.
<brandonj> I've never had scroll wheel problems in vbox
<Darael> stygzy: Depends what you want to do.  Quite a lot can be done with ccsm, but I don't think that allows per-mouse settings.  xorg.conf.d is almost certainly your must flexible solution.
<ludlow> anyone having problems install dropbox?
<ludlow> erry, installing dropbox?
<Darael> !anyone | ludlow
<ubottu> ludlow: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ubuntuuser> brandonj, doesn't seem to affect everyone from what I can tell
<ludlow> does anyone having problems installing dropbox?
<ludlow> lol
<kolya> Well, my school uses ubuntu but my laptop is windows. I think i might start with something easy to handle and then change once I'm more comfortable. This weekend is crucial for me to get it working mainly to use OpenShot to edit some videos for presentations to the school on Monday.
<Darael> ludlow: Presumably you.  Why not provide the channel with a little more information on the problems you're encountering, and see what can be done?
<wylde_> ubuntuuser: have you installed the 'virtualbox-guest-additions' ? That tends to help those types of issues.
<ubuntuuser> wylde_, I believe so. I didn't spend too much time on trying to fix it as what little info I did find suggested it was a compatibility issue between windows host and guest
<ubuntuuser> though I would like to know if it's normal that you can't ctrl+arrow left/right to skip words in ubuntu?
<escott> kolya, how powerful is your laptop?
<stygzy> darael: I want to enable and map the 3 extra buttons on the Gyration air mouse(which i only use one reciever and switch them out when one needs to charge, the logitech marble mouse has 2 extra buttons that are mapped back and next. i want to emulate a scrol well for that mouse so when i hold the back button and scroll the track ball i can scroll a page
<Meistarin> How do I get acess when it says: You are not the owner so you can't change these permissions
<escott> !sudo | Meistarin
<ubottu> Meistarin: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<zth> anyone know of a notes-applet (like tomboy) for 12.04/unity, that looks fairly realistic? like post-its? i think tomboy and the other alternatives i've seen looks too "ugly"
<ntwrk_keith> Pecker: I'm at a loss...
<kolya> escott: what tells me how powerful my laptop is? Is it the GB?
<Darael> stygzy: Probably an xorg config-file deal, then, yes.  Not an expert on that, I'm afraid, but you'll probably find one in here somewhere.
<escott> kolya, CPU and memory are most important here
<Meistarin> Ok how do i get to the var folder ?
<Meistarin> on terminal
<escott> Meistarin, you could run sudo chown .... or sudo chmod .... depending on if you need to change the files owner or permissions. but you should be doing this infrequently if at all. so what are you trying to change and why
<Meistarin> Trying to change a.php file
<escott> Meistarin, why?
<Meistarin> A config file for a program
<Darael> Meistarin: It's in /var/www, presumably?
<Meistarin> For a rss feed
<Meistarin> To get it to update more frequently
<stygzy> Darael, I think i know what to do for the marble mouse  but i havent been able to find to much documentation on the remapping the gyration air mouse in linux
<ludlow> Darael, When I try to install dropbox it just sits there at about 99% finishing up and nothing happens. I click on the dropbox icon and it prompts me to type my password that has already been typed when I clicked on "install" inside the ubuntu software center
<escott> Meistarin, you should "cd /var/www" "ls -l filename.php" and figure out what the permissions on the file are. if the group permissions include writing add yourself to the group
<kolya> escott - RAM is 3GB, CPU is 2.53GhZ - are those the right numbers to use? I went to system properties to get them
<ntwrk_keith> Ok let me ask this... If I've already connected to a share with another user, is there a way to disconnect that user from the CLI?
<Darael> ludlow: Are you sure the password it's asking for is your login password?  It may be asking for your Dropbox password there.  I assume you've tried both?
<ActionParsnip> ludlow: there is a fix for that
<escott> kolya, thats a bit RAM constrained to run VBox. you could try it, or buy more RAM, or use wubi or the livecd part of the install cd
<Darael> ntwrk_keith: an SMB share?  How did you connect with the other user?
<ActionParsnip> ludlow: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus-dropbox/+question/201183
<ludlow> ActionParsnip, thanks. I will have a look at it
<ntwrk_keith> I connected from this Windows machine with another user at one point on a diff share
<ivan__> hello please I need help to play games of play station on Ubuntu 10.04 of 64 bits
<ntwrk_keith> So is there a way to kill that "session" from the CLI
<kolya> ok many thanks - I'll think I'll try using wubi and see how it goes for now. In wubi when it asks for the drive I use for installation, should I use C (111GB free) or D (27GB free)?
<escott> Meistarin, its preferred that you stay in channel. so that everyone can see and make sure you aren't being given bad advice or that anything is being missed
<brandon> hello i just found my old usb drive and installed xubuntu are their anyway to try unity on it?
<escott> Meistarin, start by posting to paste.ubuntu.com the output of "ls -l /var/www" assuming your file is in /var/www
<Darael> ivan__: Take a look at pcsx, for a start.  Or is that 32-bit only?
<kolya> Also, for size of installation it appears I have many options and it automatically selected 18GB - is that recommended?
<ivan__> Somebody knows How install emulator of play station on ubuntu 10.04 64 bits???
<brandon> oh and also i cant mount my phone with a sd card
<Darael> ivan__: If it's 32-bit-only, upgrade to Precise (Ubuntu 12.04), where multiarch is enabled by default, and then it should be installable.
<Darael> ivan__: I already gave you a suggestion.  pcsx.  Look for it in the Software Centre.
<escott> kolya, i would imagine you would rather go with C as you have more space
<ivan__> ok, thank U...
<kolya> ok thanks
<The_Other_Guy> I've got a buddy with a windows box who wants to try out Ubuntu. I'm thinking about recommending Wubi, but I've never tried it myself. Do you gents use it? If so, what do you think of it??
<Meistarin> Yeah its the easiest
<escott> The_Other_Guy, i don't use it, but i dont like the technology behind it. Vbox or a real install makes more sense to me
<Darael> The_Other_Guy: A live CD or USB is probably better for a trial.  Wubi is slower than a full install, but doesn't have the advantage of simultaneous Windows and Ubuntu like a VM.  It is, however, easier than either.
<Meistarin> Then he can uninstall at at any time
<kolya> For size of installation, are there any guidelines to which number to choose? It has automatically selected 18GB.
<brandon> im so happy! this is so much faster then on wubi
<lessless> hey guys, what bitcoin client do you recommend? bitcoin.org's bitcoin-qt require libdb4.8++ which i cannt find :(
<stygzy> The_Other_Guy, I recommend installing the iso on a sd card if he has a reader.
<Darael> ivan__: The package might be pcsxr (note the r) - I forget which release that changed in.
<escott> kolya, at least 10GB
<SkippersBoss> kolya, as you are using the wubi to get acquainted with Ubuntu and openshot in particular
<ActionParsnip> lessless: there are no recommended apps for any situation, you just have options
<The_Other_Guy> Yeah, he's kind of a noob (oops! I said "the word"). So I was thinking about wubi, but I agree that VM is probably better in the long run.
<brandon> action
<Darael> kolya: As much as you feel you can comfortably spare from your Windows side? ;)
<brandon> is it possible to install unity on xubuntu
<SkippersBoss> escott,kolya,  wants to use openshot a bit more would be preferable
<ActionParsnip> lessless: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<escott> !info unity-desktop | brandon
<ubottu> brandon: Package unity-desktop does not exist in precise
<Darael> The_Other_Guy: If a VM would be the long-run solution, do it from the start.  If the long-run solution would be a dual-boot, I'd suggest that from the start, but Wubi would make /some/ sense.
<BlueEagle> brandon: I never thought I'd acutally see anyone ask that...
<shahriyarguliyev> hi
<lessless> ActionParsnip, precise
<ActionParsnip> brandon: sure, you can install the Unity2D panels and launcher if you want and set them to run at login
<escott> !info ubuntu-desktop | brandon sorry, this should pull in unity
<kolya> thanks escott and SkippersBoss and Darael - so 18GB could be a good number to choose? or the max is 30GB would that be better? What would be a disadvantage of choosing 30GB for example?
<ubottu> brandon sorry, this should pull in unity: ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.267 (precise), package size 3 kB, installed size 57 kB
<The_Other_Guy> Darael: I love the dual-boot option, personally. But, he's terrified of GRUB, etc.
<Darael> kolya: The amount you choose will be unavailable to the Windows side.  That's the only disadvantage I can think of.
<shahriyarguliyev> My gnome panel crashed..Now it shows both Ubuntu Unity panel(on the left side) and Gnome panel at the same time. How can I cure Gnome panel?
<ActionParsnip> lessless: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bitcoin/bitcoin; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install bitcoin
<escott> kolya, it WILL use that much space on the drive, and since it is layering filesystems there are increased risks of corruption with larger files, but those should be minimal
<HelloWorld321> "Linux 64bit: put that file in VLC folder (or in LD_LIBRARY_PATH, usually /usr/lib64/)" .... I don't have a /usr/lib64 (tho I'm running 64 bit), so where is the VLC folder?   /usr/share/vlc?  And where in vlc, there's nothing in that folder but sub-directoreis
<brandon> it just feels diffrent then wubi where i pick which os to boot on a on the microsoft boot loader now it starts with gru
<brandon> b
<kolya> ok thanks Darael and escott for the feedback. Thanks to everyone for their assistances so far!
<ActionParsnip> HelloWorld321: if you put it in /usr/lib  that is where your 64bit libs go
<shahriyarguliyev> My gnome panel crashed..Now it shows both Ubuntu Unity panel(on the left side) and Gnome panel at the same time. How can I cure Gnome panel?
<HelloWorld321> tx Parsnip
<ActionParsnip> lessless: considering the power consumption and electrical cost, bitdcoins are fairly worthless to mine
<Darael> HelloWorld321: I suggest /usr/lib/vlc/
<The_Other_Guy> He had tried the dual-boot option, messed it up, deleted the *nix partition and messed up his Windows MRB. I fixed it with a boot disk and everything is fine, but now he's really gun shy. He thought he had deleted Windows from his HD.
<ActionParsnip> HelloWorld321: you can query the standing lib files to check they are 64bit with the 'file' command
<lessless> ActionParsnip, i do not want to mine, i want to try em for fun :)
<escott> ActionParsnip, thats why you use a windows botnet to do all your mining. DUHHH
<lessless> ActionParsnip, and so do need a client, not a daemon
<brandon> help :/ how to install unity 2d stuff
<The_Other_Guy> *MBR
<kolya> sorry I have one more question when using wubi. It asks for a username and password. I use windows without a password to enter but it appears I need to enter one. Does anyone know where I could find the password it expects me to enter?
<kolya> (or is this a password I'm choosing for the future?)
<Darael> kolya: If you're still on the setup, then that's where you choose one.
<BlueEagle> brandon: You could search the repository with synaptics or some such package manager.
<kolya> ah sorry - feel free to ridicule me!
<escott> kolya, you should eventually also need the windows admin password
<Darael> kolya: My advice, if you want to go passwordless, is to choose something easy to remember and then set up auto-login after the system's up.
<kolya> ok thanks
<The_Other_Guy> While we're on the subject of Wubi, does it use the Windows monitor, sound, network card, etc. drivers? Or does it use Linux drivers??
<ActionParsnip> kyle__: its a new process to you so its ok :)
<escott> The_Other_Guy, its a "normal" boot (ie no emulation) but on top of a loopback disk image inside NTFS
<Darael> The_Other_Guy: It uses its own.  Windows doesn't actually boot, it just uses the Windows bootloader and has its filesystem in a disk image on top of NTFS.
<brandon> ok when i try to install unity 2d from usc i get this error The following packages
<brandon> unity-2d: Depends: metacity (>= 1:2.34.1-1ubuntu8) but it is not going to be installed
<brandon>  have unmet dependencies:
<BlueEagle> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<The_Other_Guy> Okay, so it's kind of like GRUB Lite.
<ActionParsnip> brandon: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<brandon> what?
<brandon> hold on
<BlueEagle> brandon: Does it say why it won't install metacity?
<ActionParsnip> brandon: it's a terminal command..
<brandon> ok
<Darael> I'm using Precise, and I can't switch keyboard layouts.  The indicator shows up when more than one layout is set up, and the icon will change if I select another layout from its menu, but the item with the dot in the menu doesn't change and nor does my effective keyboard layout.  I can't change even if I remove the one I'm in from the list, and the extra options don't work.
<brandon> action precise
<Darael> !tab | brandon
<ubottu> brandon: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ActionParsnip> brandon: try:  sudo apt-get install metacity
<The_Other_Guy> So Wubi modifies the Windows MBR and boots Linux from a directory in the NTFS file system.
<brandon> E: Package 'metacity' has no installation candidate
<brandon> yes
<Darael> The_Other_Guy: Not exactly.  It adds an entry to the Windows boot-loader config that chainloads GRUB from a file on the NTFS system, and uses another (huge) file to store its own filesystem in.
<The_Other_Guy> Darael: Oh, okay. Thanks, mate!
<brandon> action E: Package 'metacity' has no installation candidate
<ludlow> thanks Darael and ActionParsnip for helping me with the dropbox issue.  works fine now.  Looks like a problem nautilus daemon but there is a workaround
<The_Other_Guy> escott: Thanks for your help, as well!
<escott> The_Other_Guy, de nada
<Darael> ludlow: Glad to hear it, not that I deserve any of the credit.
<ludlow> oopps
<ludlow> Darael, no problem but thanks
<ludlow> did I just spam the channel?
<HelloWorld321> Which Java to use with the latest Eclipse on Pangolin?  Sun or OpenJDK ?
<alankila> HelloWorld321: openjdk is the future. I've never had trouble with openjdk and eclipse myself.
<escott> HelloWorld321, sun no longer allows canonical to distribute sun jvm
<brandon> i have a qeostion os thier anyway to uninstall ubuntu if i wanted to
<The_Other_Guy> ludlow: Not that I'm aware of.
<ludlow> The_Other_Guy, thanks. I pressed the TAB button and all this text flew onto the channel screen. lol.
<escott> brandon, yes the exact method depends on how you install it
<nottiredofthis> Hello, I've downloaded a browser called Iron into Ubuntu 10.04, but I can only get it to open from the Terminal, how can I add it to the Ubuntu GUI's menu next to Firefox?
<The_Other_Guy> lulow: "D'oh!!!"
<brandon> lol but i need help when i try to install metacity i get this E: Package 'metacity' has no installation candidate
<ludlow> hmm wonder way Box.net doesnt have a linux client ? (
<nottiredofthis> help plz
<escott> !info alacarte | nottiredofthis
<ubottu> nottiredofthis: alacarte (source: alacarte): easy GNOME menu editing tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.2-2ubuntu4 (precise), package size 91 kB, installed size 1116 kB
<Darael> brandon: Yes, but it depends how you installed it.  If you replaced Windows, you'll need to back up your data and install another OS over the top.  If you put it alongside Windows, you'll need to restore the Windows boot-loader, and then remove the Ubuntu partitions.  If you used WUBI, just remove it from the Windows add/remove programs tool.
<nottiredofthis> hmm ill check it out escott
<Darael> brandon: In each case, you'll need to move any files you've got in Ubuntu off it *before* you delete it, for reasons I hope are self-evident.
<brandon> lol im not saying i will but just if something happend
<brandon> yeah ;;;;;;;;;;;;
<rhizmoe> is there a way to enlarge resize handles?
<Darael> brandon: Fair enough.  It's always good to know your exit route, even if you never expect to need it.
<resno> im having a issue with my video not displaying. and i have unmet dependencies from a botched update.
<brandon> but i need help really i cant install unity 2d because i odnt have meta city and when i try to install metacity i get an errir
<BlueEagle> brandon: Metacity is in my repository tbh.
<nottiredofthis> where is the opt directory in ubuntu 10.04?
<brandon> tbh?
<escott> nottiredofthis, /opt
<nottiredofthis> ?
<bazhang> brandon, what does apt-cache search metacity return    pastebin it please
<bazhang> !paste | brandon
<ubottu> brandon: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<escott> nottiredofthis, ?? you asked where opt is well its /opt
<bazhang> nottiredofthis, what do you need to install in /opt
<nottiredofthis> i think i need to move the iron package into the /opt directory to install it
<nottiredofthis> but i may be wrong
<bazhang> nottiredofthis, whats the full package nam
<bazhang> +e
<nottiredofthis> iron-linux.tar.gz
<brandon> baz nothing i just installed should i run sudo apt-get update?
<BlueEagle> brandon: That might help.
<nottiredofthis> i've put the iron-linux.tar.gz in the desktop
<BlueEagle> nottiredofthis: Grats.
<BlueEagle> !enter | nottiredofthis
<ubottu> nottiredofthis: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nottiredofthis> lol thx
<nottiredofthis> Ok :)
<bazhang> brandon, yes. update and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<brandon> baz im using precise areadu
<escott> nottiredofthis, we don't know what iron-linux.tar.gz is. but you should (a) check if it is apt (b) if not inspect this tarball you downloaded and figure out how it is to be installed (c) either extract to /opt or ./configure WITH A --PREFIX then make and USE CHECKINSTALL
<bazhang> brandon, that will simply make certain all your packages are the most recent, secure, etc. it does not change version of ubuntu
<brandon> um i get E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<brandon> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<bazhang> escott, it's a browser
<bazhang> brandon, close synaptic, u buntu software center or others first
<brandon> baz i did
<BlueEagle> bra: Then close the other package manager(s) you have running.
<bazhang> brandon, use tab complete
<bazhang> brandon, if you are installing something now, you have to wait until it is finished
<resno> im having a issue with my video not displaying, i get driver errors on boot. i have tried resetting xorg with no luck and i have unmet dependencies from a botched update. i have tried apt-get update -f with no luck. lastly dpkg is displaying errors on updating :(
<brandon> im not :/
<resno> brandon: you're error is saying something other update or install or manager process is running
<xworld> hello guys !! I got an HD 1890 p  movie but when i open the movie in vlc the video is were highly jittery and the audio seemed to be plagued with something that seemed to be white noise  (sounds like white noise, but it definitely is not white noise). I was using VLC media player for playback
<nottiredofthis> Anyway, I tried to move the Iron package to the opt directory by doing cd /opt/iron-linux/ and it said no such file or directory. Do I have to create  a subdirectory inside the opt directory, because if so, I don't know where the opt directory is to start with?
<bazhang> xworld, what does mplayer do
<resno> nottiredofthis: you need to make the directory before it will exist
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1507446  nottiredofthis have a read
<escott> nottiredofthis, / is the root of the filesystem so /opt is the "opt" folder in the root of the filesystem. does that remove some confusion?
<xworld> same as vlc
<xworld> bazhang, same as vlc
<brandon> should i restart my cp
<brandon> pc
<bazhang> xworld, so the video is corrupt
<bazhang> brandon, no
<bazhang> brandon, you are using sudo with those commands, yes?
<brandon> well i cant get it to work is thier anyway to make the xubuntu have running apps too
<brandon> yes baz
<escott> nottiredofthis, something like relative/path/to/folder means the same as ./relative/path/to/folder where . means "current working directory" so thats the same as `pwd`/relative/path/to/folder where `pwd` is something like /home/username
<xworld> no i watched the movie from my friend laptop but it is working fine in that
<bazhang> brandon, a bit of patience would be in order, and tab complete other's nicknames
<nottiredofthis> not really, all i know is the instructions on the forum I'm reading them from say to write that into terminal, to move the iron package to opt for some reason or other, and a second later someone else is telling them to use gksudo nautilus, but neither one nor the other makes any sense to me. here's the forum link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1356994
<xworld> bazhang, no i watched the movie from my friend laptop but it is working fine in that
<xworld> bazhang, the movie is abt 8 gb
<bazhang> xworld, so it's a sound issue? set pcm in alsamixer to around 80%
<nottiredofthis> Why he would open nautilus as root is something I don't understand, what one thing has to do with another, and they all speak as if it's common knowledge
<escott> nottiredofthis, i discourage using nautilus as root. just run "sudo mkdir /opt/iron" and then "sudo mv iron-linux.tar.gz /opt/iron" "cd /opt/iron" "sudo tar -xzvf iron-linux.tar.gz
<xworld> bazhang, the video is also gittery
<brandon> can i put gnome on xubuntu
<bazhang> brandon, lets solve this issue first
<brandon> ok
<escott> nottiredofthis, a normal unprivileged user will not be able to modify files outside of their $HOME and /opt is not in /home/username. but using gksudo nautilus could lead to confusion because naut can start multiple windows and you might not close all of them
<CM_Junk> i want to piggybank on brandon's question too when we get there :)
<resno> is there another method to fix unmet depencies outside of apt-get install -f?
<brandon> bazhang i think an restart would fix it
<nottiredofthis> How can I logout of nautilus-as-root? as in logout elegantly without having to close terminal?
<xworld> bazhang, is ther any codecs i want to install
<bazhang> brandon,  one step at a time, and a bit of patience is in order. you can install gnome kde4 or the others quite easily yes, once this issue is resolved.
<brandon> hey cm junk dont be mean to cm punk hes awespme
<Yoshi2889> Hey guys, how can I change which desktop environment is set by default?
<brandon> ok how to fix this though
<nottiredofthis> I'll just close the root window that sprung up when I initialized this nautlus gdu extension thingy
<bazhang> xworld, win32codecs perhaps as well as ubuntu-restricted-extras
<brandon> cm just playing around cm punk my fav wrestler
<BlueEagle> Yoshi2889: I thought it defaulted to the last one selected in the login manager.
<bazhang> !ot | brandon
<ubottu> brandon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xworld> bazhang, ok
<Yoshi2889> BlueEagle: Quite possible, but I thought there maybe could be a setting for it :)
<bazhang> xworld, medibuntu.org is where win32codecs is, iirc
<Yoshi2889> See, I mostly use multiple applications and Unity just doesn't work too good with multi-tasking at least how I do it
<brandon> ik should i just restart that would probely make it faster
<GobShite> apt-get install codec-ugly
<bazhang> brandon, thats not right at all...
<bazhang> GobShite, theres no package like that
<resno> brandon: ubuntu only needs rebooting for kernel updates
<GobShite> no ?
<brandon> baz hang to solve the lock problem im pretty sure watch brb
<GobShite> k let me check
<brandon> not reinstall just turn on and off lol
<nottiredofthis> escott, I seem to have been successful in your sudo mkdir /opt/iron step as it might have done something. But it's the next step that doesn't work for me. Sudo mv iron-linux.tar.gz gives me cannot stat no such file or directory
<brandon> brbr
<resno> unmet depencies?
<escott> nottiredofthis, then you arent in the folder where you saved the tar.gz its probably in ~/Downloads/ so "sudo mv ~/Downloads/iron-linux.tar.gz /opt/iron
<resno> should i just go head and reinstall ubuntu?
<bazhang> resno, for what
<resno> im having a issue with my video not displaying, i get driver errors on boot. i have tried resetting xorg with no luck and i have unmet dependencies from a botched update. i have tried apt-get update -f with no luck. lastly dpkg is displaying errors on updating :(
<HelloWorld321> I installed R from a CRAN repository, and now whenever I run "sudo apt-get update" I get "W: GPG error: http://cran.stat.ucla.edu precise/ Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 51716619E084DAB9" after reading the package list.
<bazhang> resno, what are the exact errors
<resno> bazhang: im not sure how they interelate but they happened all together
<Yoshi2889> Also, can I select which audio output is my main-primary one? I have two now and they are both used, which sucks
<bazhang> !gpgerr | HelloWorld321
<ubottu> HelloWorld321: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<escott> HelloWorld321, you mean you downloaded a copy of R from the web?
<resno> bazhang: on boot, nvidia says drivers are now missing. ive tried reconfiging xorg, but it never helps.
<GobShite> k try apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<Munz> hi! how can i remove dropbox while its in the "applying changes" process!!!! plzzzzz help
<nottiredofthis> escott, thanks but I've put the tar in the desktop, and I seem to have forgotten how to find out where my desktop is in the hierarchy of directories. I thought it might have been username/desktop
<bazhang> GobShite, thats part of ubuntu-restricted-extras
<brandon__> ok let me try bazhang
<HelloWorld321> escott: I followed a guide on installing R that had me add "my favorite mirror" to my repository file
<resno> Munz: applying changes? as in an update?
<escott> nottiredofthis, /home/username you can also use the shortcut ~ which is the same as /home/username there is also $HOME which expands to /home/username
<bazhang> Munz, you dont do it at that point.
<Munz> @resno : no as in "download"
<resno> Munz: you cant. youve got to wait it out
<bazhang> Munz, let it finish
<brandon__> baz sudo apt-get  update worked after reboot
<GobShite> OH so your telling me how im all doing it wrong and to stfu, but i dont see you giving the correct answer, as least im trying not just trolling people for trying STFU !
<escott> HelloWorld321, then you installed a ppa and you need to follow what bazhang/ubottu sent you
<Munz> its in the "stage" since hours
<HelloWorld321> gotit: found the key at CRAN
<Munz> i had reinstalled ubuntu because i fix it but it happned again
<resno> Munz: slow internet? busy machine?
<duality> hi
<duality> would it be possible to setup a irc server :)?
<Munz> nothing at all!!! ... i have fast connection and i dont have any problem with the machine
<Munz> all other downloads went just fine
<nottiredofthis> escott, more fail from me. Now I can't believe it, but bash has literally told me /home/user/desktop/iron-linux.tar.gz: No such file or directory, and yet it's sitting right in front of my nose on the desktop
<tbrown2012fb> I been trying to search for installing drivers to make my sound work I did it before but I cant remember what I installed. When I try to push my sound button it says xmixer or something?
<resno> nottiredofthis: your user isnt "user"
<nottiredofthis> sure, it's ubu
<OerHeks> nottiredofthis, Desktop with Capital D
<nottiredofthis> omg case sensitive fff
<Guest1750>   /quit
<HelloWorld321> Thanks guys, that totally worked and was simple (aside from finding who's key did the signing)
<Munz> plz if there is anyway to just stop it ... i can not install anything i even cant update the system!
<escott> nottiredofthis, yep case sensitive. there are some shopt variables you can set to make bash a bit easier to work with and you can use tab completion
<tbrown2012fb> I need to install sound on ubuntu how do I do it??
<nottiredofthis> Oerheks and escott, now I'm told Permission denied
<resno> Munz: you can likely exit on it , but you risk unmet depeneices
<escott> nottiredofthis, i like to add "shopt -s histverify" to my ~/.bashrc.    Did you use sudo?
<nottiredofthis> yes i used the sudo you recommended
<Munz> i'll go for anything .... i dont want to re-reinstall ubuntu!
<escott> nottiredofthis, give us the exact command you ran
<nottiredofthis> What is histverify and where do I add it? Have I encrypted my pc or something, I could have sworn this time around I hadn't encrypted it, which had been the problem I'd had yesterday, trying to access directories that were encrypted
<tbrown2012fb> Come on people help me I need to install sound on my ubuntu this should be easy for me but I cant remember what I installed last time:)
<nottiredofthis> sudo mv squigglyline/Desktop/iron-linux.tar.gz
<escott> nottiredofthis, sorry i didn't mean to give you histverify... thats another shopt i use but not relevant. cdspell would allow you to "cd desktop" and it would correct it to cd Desktop
<Munz> so ... any solution!
<escott> nottiredofthis, you want sudo mv /home/squigglyline/.... or sudo mv ~/Desktop or sudo mv Desktop
<escott> nottiredofthis, but sudo mv squigglyline is really sudo mv /home/squigglyline/squigglyline
<nottiredofthis> Sure but right now bash has gone from telling me the file doesn't exist because I hadn't written Desktop as case sensitive, to telling me permission is denied when I finally got the case sensitive issue resolved
<escott> nottiredofthis, you also have to set the target sudo mv path/to/iron-linux.tar.gz /opt/iron
<nottiredofthis> Yes, but I'd given up on using the opt directory as I hadn't been able to localise it
<nottiredofthis> ohh ok one second
<nottiredofthis> Ok so now I've moved it to the opt directory finally. What is the next step?
<nottiredofthis> Do I build as in: ./configure, then make then sudo make install?
<escott> nottiredofthis, now you move "yourself" to the opt directory "cd /opt"
<escott> nottiredofthis, and verify its there "ls -l" should list the file
<nottiredofthis> Cool, I'm there
<Pupuser> Hi guys
<escott> nottiredofthis, now untar it "sudo tar -xzvf iron[TAB]
<nottiredofthis> yes a blue iron is there
<Pupuser> Can anyone tell me how much ram I would need to be able to run Ubuntu?
<oCean> !requirements | Pupuser
<ubottu> Pupuser: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<Pupuser> ubottu, Thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<nottiredofthis> Ok it seems to have done a lot of things, to have run through the iron files or something or other, is it done?
<joel135> Pupuser: I wouldn't run it on less than 512 MB ram
<nottiredofthis> Iron hasn't appeared as a browser option on my ubuntu GUI yet so I don't think so
<escott> nottiredofthis, it extracted it. i don't know if what was extracted was a binary or source code
<escott> nottiredofthis, it won't automatically appear as an option. you will have to add an entry to the menu with alacarte
<nottiredofthis> Does that mean you don't know what to do with it?
<Pupuser> joel135,It doesnt run on 192k for sure :)
<nottiredofthis> So it's installed now, all I have to do is download alacarte from ubuntu software center?
<resno> Pupuser: 192k?
<Pupuser> yes an old Dell laptop
<joel135> resno: probably mb
<nottiredofthis> OK, a search for alacarte in Ubuntu Software Center gives me 'Main Menu', which is already installed it seems. How can I add an entry in the main menu now?
<resno> nottiredofthis: you have not installed it, you only unziped the file to the directory
<escott> nottiredofthis, before you start messing with alacarte you need to figure out how to run the program
<cypher-neo> Pupuser, If you are that constrained by RAM then I would use the Alternative CD to install either "fluxbox" or one of the other x-window managers
<Pupuser> Yes I understand
<resno> is apt-get install -f the only way to resolve unmet dependencies?
<nottiredofthis> How can I figure this out? by finding out if its a binary program?
<iceroot> resno: no
<cypher-neo> resno, You can also use "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<iceroot> resno: but it depends why there are unmet dependencies
<resno> cypher-neo: dist-upgrade? really?
<escott> nottiredofthis, you have to look at what you extracted. see if there is an executable program in there
<resno> iceroot: lftp for open office
<cypher-neo> resno, dist-upgrade upgrades programs which have unmet dependancies by installing the dependancies and then upgrading those programs to their highest version
<nottiredofthis> will an executable show up as .exe or as absolute empty without the usual / to signify a subdirectory?
<escott> nottiredofthis, no. it will show up as a file with executable permissions. usually green in the terminal
<bazhang> nottiredofthis, there are no .exe apart from things you run via wine
<duality> i want to connect to my irc server with xchat it says that it fails, but when i connect with irrsi it works (other irc client, terminal client) in xchat i do /server 192.168.2.17 to connect but fails, and in irssi i do /connect 127.0.0.1 and connects the machine running irssi is the server :)
<escott> duality, firewall?
<arooni-mobile> can any recommend a good ftp app for ubuntu?  filezilla?
<duality> escott, i don't have a firewall on this machine and the server (as far as i know, how do i check?)
<escott> duality, iptables -L
<nottiredofthis> Ok, yes there are a few green files here, one of them is called iron, and the others are libvacoded kind of files
<escott> nottiredofthis, then try ./iron
<resno> cypher-neo: when i did apt-get dist-upgrade it directs me to use apt-get install -f. which tells me, dpkg is having issues
<duality> escott, FATAL: Error inserting ip_tables (/lib/modules/3.2.0-25-generic-pae/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.ko): Operation not permitted
<escott> duality, you need sudo for iptables
<resno> cypher-neo: ill expand on said issues if you going to help, otherwise ill just save my finger typing
<escott> duality, but if the module isn't even loaded then it doesnt matter
<cypher-neo> resno, In that case use apt-get install -f
<resno> cypher-neo: did you finish reading what i said?
<duality> escott, gives output what do you want to know? says chain input accept, chan forward accept chain output accept
<cypher-neo> resno, What might have happened was you had packages either downloading and the download failed, or they were installing and the install was terminated before it was complete.
<himanshu_m786> hi ... how get ring switcher ... in unity ,,
<nottiredofthis> escott, this has opened the iron browser for me, but how can I ge the browser to show on my main menu?
<escott> duality, if the chains are empty there is no firewall (but since you had to modprobe that was known)
<cypher-neo> resno, install -f will resume downloading needed packages, or resume installs that have failed
<resno> cypher-neo: dpkg says package not found, status not found priority not found, new line unexpected
<escott> nottiredofthis, does the browser run?
<nottiredofthis> yes
<cypher-neo> :o
<nottiredofthis> But I don't see myself going to terminal ever time I want to run it
<resno> cypher-neo: i know how this typically should work, but its really broken
<cypher-neo> resno, One sec
<escott> nottiredofthis, then you can put an entry in alacarte the entry needs to list the full path to the browser which should be /opt/iron/iron
<resno> cypher-neo: i tried recovering using a "status" file but it hasnt helped
<squaregoldfish> Just upgraded to 12.04, and can't start MySQL: Getting the following error: AppArmor parser error for /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld in /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld at line 44: Could not open 'local/usr.sbin.mysqld'.    File is missing - where can I get a copy?
<duality> escott, yea nothing else there :) so what else could it be :)?
<himanshu_m786> . how get ring switcher ... in unity ,,
<bazhang> himanshu_m786, via ccsm?
<himanshu_m786> compiz ..
<himanshu_m786> ?
<escott> duality, configuration of the server
<bazhang> himanshu_m786, yes, compizconfig-settings-manager
<duality> escott, i see i apperently forgot to set somthing up :P
<bazhang> himanshu_m786, set it there, help in #compiz as well
<himanshu_m786> bazhang   ok if i on it than how to use it ...?
<cypher-neo> resno, What package are your trying to install?
<resno> cypher-neo: the one thats erroring is lftp a dependency for open office
<cypher-neo> resno, OpenOffice?
<cypher-neo> resno, Why not use LibreOffice?
<cypher-neo> resno, Just curious
<resno> cypher-neo: i dont care about either honestly, i use google docs
<himanshu_m786> bazhang   ok  i have on it than how to use it ...?
<escott> resno, then use libreoffice
<Ironsight> exit
<cypher-neo> resno, OpenOffice isn't open anymore. Which is why it is only limited supported in the Ubuntu repositories
<bazhang> himanshu_m786, I dont know the exact plug in to check for ring switcher, which is why I suggested you ask in #compiz
<cypher-neo> resno, You might try doing "sudo dpkg-reconfigure lftp" though
<duality> escott, thanks for the help it works now ! :)
<himanshu_m786> bazhang   ohh i got that .. thanks ..
<nottiredofthis> Instead of alacarte, my ubuntu seems to have something called Main Menu, is this OK?
<resno> cypher-neo: escott: this is skating around my issue, cause openoffice has already been uninstalled
<nottiredofthis> If so, how can I get Main Menu to run and add the Iron.exe to my start menu?
<cypher-neo> resno, Are you trying to install it, uninstall it, or do something entirely else?
<resno> cypher-neo: this is a system update gone terribly wrong.
<resno> cypher-neo: my issue at this moment is dpkg
<zenmaster> I just created a Raid 5 array on my PERC controller in my Dell PowerEdge 2800. What should I choose when partitioning it?
<resno> escott: cypher-neo apt-get -f install errors on dpkg file being screwed up
<escott> nottiredofthis, alacarte is an older program so it shows the older hierarchy in the menu. that doesn't exist but i believe adding an entry should make it visible in gnome-shell/unity
<cypher-neo> resno, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a"
<zenmaster> Drop down is Master Boot Record Guid Parition Table Don't partition and Apple.
<zenmaster> This is just storage exspansion drive. Not for boot.
<escott> zenmaster, gpt if it is >3TB
<nottiredofthis> So I add an entry of the iron extension into gnome-shell/unity?
<cypher-neo> resno, Then "sudo apt-get install --reinstall dpkg" should finish it up and restore dpkg to working order.
<zenmaster> escott: It is 900gig.
<resno> cypher-neo: dpkg error with acpi not installed
<zenmaster> 4 300g SCSI 10k U320.
<zenmaster> Running Raid 5.
<resno> cypher-neo: ill try the second one
<escott> zenmaster, then either gpt or mbr are fine
<zenmaster> escott: Thank you!
<resno> cypher-neo: nope, didnt work. dpkg errors abound.
<cypher-neo> bazhang, You're practically the god of dpkg. Could you help resno... I'm stumped.
<halt_> hi everyone
<cypher-neo> resno, I've exhausted my ideas... One of the nerds in this room will definitely help though.
<resno> cypher-neo: ive got a cascading series of issues, so im hoping to get through this to the others
<resno> cypher-neo: and openoffice is not installed, so why lftp is needed... ill never know
<halt_> I'm looking for the Pro Puppet Book, in epub format is it exists or just in pdf?
<cypher-neo> resno, Ooh. That's not good... I certainly hope you are able to get help to fix it.
<bazhang> halt_, thats offtopic here
<resno> cypher-neo: im close to just starting over, i havent gotten much help/resolution thus far
<resno> cypher-neo: thanks for trying
<halt_> ok bazhang sorry, any idea where it is not offtopic ?
<resno> halt_: #puppet
<Siegel-> hello. i have a kodak easyshare camera that will only allow me to put the photos on my computer via their program. the setup file is .exe how can i open it? i choose "open with' and then "wine" but it only opens up a small window saying "kodak" and nothing happens and i cant even close that window then
<resno> bazhang: ive heard you know a thing about dpkg
<yuri__> hey
<yuri__> where's that konsole fixed font? i'd like to use it for gnome-term
<nottiredofthis> escott, i'm sorry but I don't understand, did you mean to add the iron executable into the gnome shell? If so, I don't know how to do that, thanks
<resno> Siegel-: it may not be supported in wine.
<zykotick9> Siegel-: what model camera specifically?
<escott> Siegel-, that almost certainly won't work.
<resno> !wine | Siegel-
<ubottu> Siegel-: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<escott> nottiredofthis, add a new entry with alacarte, and reference /opt/iron/iron as the executable
<Siegel-> escott: how come?
<Siegel-> zykotick9: i have the box, im looking
<escott> Siegel-, because it needs to talk to the camera, and it will use windows api's to do so, not linux api's
<Siegel-> zykotick9: m5350
<nottiredofthis> escott shall I download alacarte from somewhere online?
<escott> nottiredofthis, sudo apt-get install alacarte
<Siegel-> escott: how come it needs a stupid program? most cameras just open up a folder
<escott> Siegel-, because its a stupid camera
<Siegel-> escott: so it seems
<nottiredofthis> escott, do I have to be in any specific directory while I do the sudo apt-get?
<zykotick9> Siegel-: this might help? (untested) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1701719
<escott> Siegel-, its because you don't speak kodak. "easy" means hard, and share means "locked down" and kodak means [censored]
<Siegel-> escott: i see, so kodak is problematic
<escott> nottiredofthis, no. apt-get is a program in the $PATH so you can run it from anywhere
<resno> Siegel-: which is why kodak is in trouble as it is
<Siegel-> resno: i see
<escott> Siegel-, i don't know about kodak in general, but with this camera it certainly is true
<resno> any help recovingering a dpkg that spits out various errors?
<Siegel-> zykotick9: it says i need the device id number where can i find it?
<aakside> does ubuntu server come with apache?
<Flynn> hey users of urxvt in here?
<nottiredofthis> escott, it says alacarte is already the newest version so it's probably installed already. if so, what do i do now?
<ikonia> aakside: not pre-installed
<resno> aakside: not by default
<escott> nottiredofthis, you can also use the cli tools desktop-file-validate and desktop-file-install to validate and install a "desktop" file which is just a text file in a particular format named "program.desktop" which lists the programname and the path to the executable
<escott> nottiredofthis, so run alacarte
<aakside> thanks
<Flynn> i cant seem to find out how to patch URXVT with the colour patch, it isnt included in the sources from deb repositories
<zykotick9> Siegel-: 1st just try installing gphoto2 and trying to connect.  http://gphoto.org/doc/manual/FAQ.html#FAQ-easyshare-dock
<Flynn> anyone use it and know how to find patch file?
<resno> ikonia: you want to help me right :)
<aakside> I'm helping someone with an EC2 instance of ubuntu server and I'm trying to remove apache2 but my regular method of apt-get remove apache2 doesn't do it
<romi> hello
<romi> helllllllllllooooooooooooooo
<ikonia> resno: sorry what ?
<Cottus> hi romi
<escott> !test | romi
<ubottu> romi: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<nottiredofthis> whats the command for run, sorry, and how do I find the location of alacarte?
<resno> aakside: ive noticed that too on certain templates. i typically just stop it
<bazhang> romi, whats the support question
<romi> im in chat ubuntu
<romi> ???
<resno> ikonia: dpkg issue. ill explain if you are want.
<bazhang> romi, yes
<escott> nottiredofthis, "alacarte" if you want to know where the executable is (it doesnt matter its in the path) "which alacarte"
<aakside> resno: thanks. that's what I've done
<ikonia> resno: is there a reason you're asking me ?
<romi> tré bien jai un problem avec skype
<ikonia> resno: eg: have we been discussing this earlier and I can't remember ?
<bazhang> romi, #ubuntu-fr for french
<resno> ikonia: nope, just hoping you might help me
<romi> nn english
<nottiredofthis> its in usr/bin/alacarte, so is the command run /usr/bin/alacarte?
<ikonia> resno: I can certainly try if you explain the issue
<bazhang> nottiredofthis, alt f2 alacarte
<zykotick9> bazhang: does alt+f2 has tab completion?
<zykotick9> s/has/have/
<resno> ikonia: ok, apt-get install -f because of unmet depencies. it errors and says dpkg has issues "package not found" "status not found" priority not found and "new line unexpected"
<bazhang> zykotick9, does here
<nottiredofthis> alt f2 gives me ;2Q
<Cottus> zykotick9, you can try gmrun as an alternative
<zykotick9> bazhang: good to know thanks
<Cottus> it does?
<ikonia> resno: do you have any PPA or 3rd party repo's configured ?
<resno> ikonia: i do, and on apt-get update they err
<zykotick9> Cottus: it's super+r in awesome ;) [i was just curious if TAB worked in the regular alt+f2 in unity/gnome]
<ikonia> resno: that will be the problem then
<HelloWorld321> I was running Synergy server on Win7 and Synergy client on Ubuntu, but had a bunch of "known issues" (like couldn't open explorer in the Win machine, left-shift doesn't map).  Is the Ubuntu synergy server more robust with fewer side-effects?
<ikonia> resno: the packages from the PPA will have upgraded certain software which will cause packages from the ubuntu repo's to have unmet dependencies
<ikonia> resno: which PPA's do you have installed
<nottiredofthis> I don't seem to have the run command installed
<ikonia> resno: (can you also pastebin the error you are seeing please)
<zykotick9> nottiredofthis: what DE/WM are you using?
<nottiredofthis> What is DE/WM?
<resno> ikonia: i cant because my video card driver is broken. im actually logged in using recovery.
<nottiredofthis> 10.04 ubuntu
<zykotick9> nottiredofthis: sorry - desktop environment / windows manager
<nottiredofthis> I'm inside a virtualbox
<HelloWorld321> DE: Desktop Environment ./ WM: Windows Manager
<resno> ikonia: let me try accessing from anotther computer.
<ikonia> resno: ok, well it sounds like your machine is a mess, and I'd put a solid bet on the PPA's you are using being a big factor of that
<nottiredofthis> How can I run an alacarte that's sitting inside my /usr/bin/ directory?
<ikonia> nottiredofthis: /usr/bin/alacarte
<ikonia> nottiredofthis: it's that simple
<zykotick9> nottiredofthis: open a terminal and type "alacarte"
<m477> how can I find path to MySQL on my pc?
<escott> m477, which mysql
<zykotick9> m477: "whereis mysql" might work
<ikonia> m477: the client or the server daemon ?
<resno> ikonia: is there any reason to work with it or just dump it?
<m477> ikonia: Idk
<ikonia> m477: what is the problem you are trying to solve
<ikonia> resno: depends on a.) what PPA's you have b.) how important the data is on your machine currently c.) how much time you want to invest
<Siegel-> didnt work
<Siegel-> the kodak thing
<nottiredofthis> thanks guys yes it really was that simple
<m477> escott: zykotick9 ikonia I meet this response is it correct?
<ikonia> m477: what is the problem you are trying to solve ?
<m477> ikonia: I need to know path where is installed mysql ...
<escott> m477, you got two responses "which mysql" or "whereis mysql"
<ikonia> m477: why do you need it....what is the problem you are trying to solve
<Siegel-> zykotick9: it didnt work. isnt there a way to just open the files from a folder or something?
<ikonia> m477: if you don't know if you want the client or the server, you must have an idea what you want to do
<halt_> #ubuntu-hu
<zykotick9> Siegel-: have have no further suggestions - good luck.
<Siegel-> zykotick9: ok thanks.
<m477> escott: as you see which mysql returns other response than whereis mysql, what is a bit strange for me
<Siegel-> escott: do you have any?
<ikonia> m477: what is the problem you are trying to solve
<ikonia> m477: tell us the REAL problem and we can give you the answer
<escott> m477, they are different programs and return different things. you have to interpret what they tell you
<m477> ikonia: you wont be able to do that so I am asking about that path
<ikonia> m477: what is the REAL problem you are trying to solve ?
<escott> Siegel-, look for the kodak hardLocked camera maybe it will work :). unfortunately im not familiar with that type of camera so i dont know. if its not supported by libgphoto2 then you are pretty much SOL
<m477> ikonia: my real problem is that it doesnt work http://ideone.com/MzDBt
<m477> I mean it is my problem
<ikonia> m477: what are you actually doing that's triggering that
<m477> ikonia: I'm installing some software which requires path to mysql
<paulfantom> Hi, has anyone used amarok and it's DAAP client plugin with any DAAP server? 'cos on my machine amarok does segfault after detection of any DAAP server in local network. Can anyone help?
<ikonia> m477: it clearly already knows the path as it's launching the client that's calling the libraries
<ikonia> m477: the problem is that they are incompatible with the function being referenced
<ikonia> m477: the client is actually in /usr/bin
<ikonia> m477: however that won't change anything as looking at that output the client is being called sucessfully
<m477> ikonia: so what do you suggest to do?
<ikonia> m477: give me more info
<ikonia> I can't help while you're holding back information
<Darael> I'm using Precise, and I can't switch keyboard layouts.  The indicator shows up when more than one layout is set up, and the icon will change if I select another layout from its menu, but the item with the dot in the menu doesn't change and nor does my effective keyboard layout.  I can't change even if I remove the one I'm in from the list, and the extra options don't work.
<m477> ikonia: I am not but there is a bit mess with code
<resno> ikonia: ok, here's the error i am getting http://dpaste.org/wpSnj/
<ikonia> m477: then I can't help you, contact the people who wrote the code
<duality> question how do i unzip/unpack a .tar in command line :)?
<ikonia> duality: tar xvf $tarfile_name
<duality> thanks
<escott> duality, tar xf (add a z or j if it is gzipped bzipped
<ikonia> resno: what are you actually trying to install ?
<duality> what does v do?
<nitesh> hi
<JanC> v = verbose
<ikonia> verbose
<ikonia> so you can see it doing stuff
<yuri__> BBBBB.
<duality> ah cool :)
<yuri__> lQl;adsfsdaflk;
<JanC> shows the files being unpacked
<resno> ikonia: nothing. i believe this is an update that failed. my machine automatically shuts down, and when i rebooted this is part of what i came to
<m477> ikonia: for me obviously there is problem with mysql
<ikonia> m477: then you are wrong
<sgerbino> anyone know how safe my machine is to have developers using svn+shh with a user that's shell is set to /dev/null or something?
<ikonia> resno: I asked you to get my a list of the PPA's you have installed
<m477> ikonia: 'ERROR in module [ MySQL ]' Iam worng ...
<ikonia> m477: correct
<ikonia> m477: you are wrong
<resno> ikonia: /etc/apt/sources.list correct?
<JanC> escott: z, j, etc. are not necessary if the filename indicates the compression used
<ikonia> resno: /etc/apt/sources.list.d too
<nitesh> use window 8
<escott> JanC, i didnt know that. thats nice. does it work with tgz and tar.gz?
<Darael> sgerbino: Pretty safe.  I have a faint memory of there being a shell intended for svn-over-ssh, but I may be being confused by another VCS.  I've used too many.
<nitesh> simple n smart
<bazhang> nitesh, dont do that here
<ikonia> nitesh: windows 8 isn't released yet so don't offer silly suggestions
<Darael> nitesh: Funnily enough, #ubuntu is in window number 8 of my irssi right now, so I actually am using window 8.
<frustro> I'm looking to fix my music collection.  the files and folders got beat up by a windows app years ago.  Amarok, Banshee or RythmBox?  Opinions?
<sgerbino> Darael: interesting, thanks for the info
<bcuraboy> how can i set guayadeque as my default player in ubuntu 12.04??
<JanC> escott: it should work with all the usual extensions (and maybe it can even use 'file', did'
<JanC> escott: it should work with all the usual extensions (and maybe it can even use 'file', didn't test that
<resno> ikonia: i just commented out the top part http://dpaste.org/XjwEo/
<escott> JanC, i'll probably never break the habit of putting it in the command but its nice to know
<paulfantom> frustro: try renaming with picard then I recommend Amarok
<ikonia> resno: there is a massive ammount of rubbish in there
<resno> ikonia: agreed lol
<ikonia> resno: why have you got all those PPA's in there and mixed software versions
<escott> sgerbino, better to use an auth_key that restricts their commands
<ikonia> resno: you should do a clean install and be more careful with what you are adding to the sources
<ikonia> resno: that is the honest/best solution for that mess
<m477> ikonia: in /usr/bin/ is only mysql_config
<sgerbino> escott: what kind of auth_key?
<resno> ikonia: im curious, can you clean up ppas after using them?
<ikonia> m477: how did you install mysql ?
<ikonia> resno: yes, but not that mess
<ikonia> resno: you're way to far gone for that, especially mixing versions
<escott> sgerbino, in your authorized_keys file you can specify that a key is to only be used with specific commands. combined on top of an invalid login shell they really can only do *ONE* thing
<frustro> paulfantom, names are good, just need to get them back into some sort of order
<Darael> resno: There's an app called ppa-purge, but as ikonia says, not in your unusually complex case.
<escott> sgerbino, http://kristiannielsen.livejournal.com/2982.html
<sgerbino> escott: very cool, i didn't know about this thanks
<m477> ikonia: I am not sure if I had done this but I did apt-get install  libmysqlclient-dev
<escott> sgerbino, and i think you would want /bin/false as the shell not /dev/null (shouldn't matter either way though)
<beniamin> I've added "sleep 20 && conky" to startup applications, but it doesn't work, how can I check any logs from startup or anything, that can tell why it doesn't work
<resno> ikonia: typically, how would you have addressed this? ill stay it a bit longer
<resno> ikonia: what was your next idea to handle this, aside from wiping
<escott> beniamin, you should not assume that commands in gnome-startup are running in a shell. && doesn't mean anything outside of a shell
<aTypical> Hello, all.  A friend used wubi to install 10.04.  Does uninstalling wubi remove Ubuntu as well or just the installer?
<Tijl> Hi, can  not find a driver for my wifi card (Dell Wireless 1370) on a Dell Latitude D410 notebook. Anyone could help me out?
<paulfantom> frustro: picard looks for tags in musicbrainz database, then it can save files accordingly to those tags ex. main_folder/artist/album/music_files
<Darael> aTypical: It'll remove Ubuntu as well; you'll need to migrate it.  There's a document on doing that; hang on while I dig it out.
<m477> ikonia: is it helpful for you?
<bcuraboy> how can i set guayadeque as my default player in ubuntu 12.04??
<beniamin> escott, so there isn't any chance to find out why conky doesn't start?
<aTypical> Thanks, Darael
<escott> beniamin, take the sleep 20 && out for starters
<beniamin> I'll try, reboot
<david__>  /quit
<Darael> aTypical: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MigrateWubi
<escott> bcuraboy, does it not appear in the "preferred applications" part of system settings AKA "details"
<bcuraboy> nop
<frustro> paulfantom, thanks for the clarification on picard, I'll check it out!
<aTypical> Darael, thanks again.  I want to uninstall and then install fresh from disk.  Given that, is there still a need for migration?
<bcuraboy> as not when i pick an mp3 file and try to set it to open with...
<aTypical> I'll setup my own partitions
<duality> hmm somehow i can't join my own channels anymore on my own server... illegal channel name, while i am in that channel in this client :)
<escott> bcuraboy, then it probably not registered for that mime type. but i have no idea how one sets that up
<beniamin> escott, works fine, thanks
<escott> beniamin, in general don't put any kind of shell control into anything unless you KNOW its a shell
<Darael> aTypical: No, but you'll need to remember to back up user data.  All application settings (assuming no server software) are under $HOME, though, so that shouldn't be too hard.
<lessless> how can i see memory speed?
<bcuraboy> escott, what if i remove rhythmbox??
<escott> bcuraboy, won't help. you need to add guyaquil or whatever to the mime types for mp3s and other music files
<bcuraboy> escott, and how can i do that??any help?
<escott> lessless, dmidecode perhaps?
<escott> bcuraboy, i dont know
<bcuraboy> escott, i'll make a google search then
<Ryoshia> alright, I've got a question.. it's about themes and gnome-tweak..
<bcuraboy> thank's anyway
<Darael> aTypical: Additionally, remember to uninstall the Wubi copy of Ubuntu from within Windows in order to free up the hard drive space used by the disk image, and to prevent the potentially-highly-confusing chain HDD-grub->Windows-bootloader->WUBI-grub->WUBI-Ubuntu ;)
<Darael> aTypical: (unless, of course, you're wiping the hard drive and starting over)
<Ryoshia> I am trying to install a theme, http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Lili-Sakura-?content=148970 to be more precise..
<Ryoshia> and when I followed the creator's instructions I was told I didn't have the priviliges..
<Spectacle_K> Is there a way to install multiple fonts at once? I backed up some of my old fonts from my last computer and wanted to install some of them (in mass) there's about 153 fonts. I know how to install them individually (i.e. double click-->click 'install') but how to do it all at once? Like in Microsoft Windows you just right click on all the selected fonts and choose 'install fonts'.
<escott> Spectacle_K, just drag and drop them to ~/.fonts
<lessless> escott, thank you
<Ryoshia> ><
<Spectacle_K> escott, and that will install them?
<escott> Spectacle_K, i believe so
<Dr_willis> Ryoshia,  what exactly is the theme for? and what ubuntu release are you using?
<Spectacle_K> OK
<karthick87> Is it possible to convert current ubuntu installation to live cd ?
<Dr_willis> karthick87,  theres some live-scripts out i recall.. but  it can get to be a finicky and complex job.
<Dr_willis> karakedi,  and a normal install may not fit on a cd after you install your various apps and updates.
<Dr_willis> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Darael> karthick87: Many ubuntu installs, if they're on removable media, will boot quite happily on another machine.  Getting it to then be installable is a whole other issue, and as Dr_willis says, it's not exactly straightforward.
<escott> karthick87, a persistent liveusb is probably easier
<Dr_willis> http://www.linux-live.org/
<bioevolgenec> Hello. I've written a perl/gtk+ application for the Ubuntu App Developer Contest. I'm trying to get the Unity launcher to recognize the application's logo. When I start the app from a custom .desktop file, the logo shows just fine. However, when I start the application from terminal a question mark appears. I've moved the .desktop file to /usr/local/share/applications and ~/.local/share/applications/ but nothing changes. I'm clueless.
<Dr_willis> karthick87,  i just do a 'full' install to a decent sized flash drive. :) and use it as a portable ubuntu
<cknox> where do I find the whois command that's listed here: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/whois.1.html
<Dr_willis> bioevolgenec,  double check the path to the logo? perhaps its using a relative path.
<Dr_willis> !find whois
<ubottu> Found: libnet-xwhois-perl, whois, gwhois, jwhois, libnet-whois-parser-perl
<Dr_willis> !info whois
<ubottu> whois (source: whois): intelligent WHOIS client. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.15ubuntu2 (precise), package size 27 kB, installed size 140 kB
<Darael> Dr_willis: I do that, too, but by the time I have everything I want there's not enough room for docs &c on an 8G flash drive.  Lucky I have a 16, I suppose.
<Dr_willis> Darael,  got a 32gb flash for under $30 last week. ;P
<xpistos> Hey everyone I am having a slight problem. I am trying to flash my WRT54G with DD-WRT from my Ubuntu 12.04 laptop. The Eth0 connects fine at first, but I have to repower the router, my connect does not come back up unless I reboot. Any ideas what I am doing wrong/
<Darael> ...Why is there an option in my kernel configuration for the Playstation 2 Trance Vibrator driver?
<OerHeks> xpistos, just plugout and plug back in your eth cable.
<escott> Darael, because someone wrote a driver for it
 * Dr_willis imagines theres lots of devices you have never heard of.. in your configuration options..
<Darael> escott: I gathered that.  Nevertheless.  That's slightly terrifying.
<xpistos> OerHeks:  no go. it won't see it again unless I reboot my laptop. even logout doesn't work
<Traxpoint> exit
<Darael> Dr_willis: Oh, yes.  Plenty.  That's just the scariest one yet.  Although what's slightly scarier is that I've actually heard of it before.
<zykotick9> xpistos: "sudo ifdown eth0" then "sudo ifup eth0" and see if it comes back
<xpistos> zykotick9: I will give that a shot
 * cknox imagines Darael has heard of it because Darael owns one...
<korn333> Coul anybody help a total noob. I just installed ubuntu 12'something?'
<Darael> xpistos: Also try "sudo restart network-manager" if that doesn't work.:  n-m can sometimes do evil things.
<xpistos> Darael: acknowledged
<xpistos> brb
<bioevolgenec> Dr_willis: Nope, even with an absolute path, it still doesn't work. Does it have to do with the fact that my logo is 48x48 large? Should I make a bigger logo and retry?
<Dr_willis> bioevolgenec,  no idea. I dont code. :)
<Darael> cknox: In point of fact, no.  It's an after-market extra (IIRC) for a game called REZ.  Interesting game, with a "synaesthesia" concept, but never tried it with the tactile element.
<bioevolgenec> Dr_willis: Thanks, anyway! :)
<Dr_willis> bioevolgenec,  im not even sure what you mean by 'logo'
<bioevolgenec> Dr_willis: The png file that represents my application.
<Dr_willis> bioevolgenec,  as a test you could try making a script that launches the program from differnt dirs..
<Darael> !anyone | korn333
<ubottu> korn333: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Dr_willis> bioevolgenec,  yes.. i know what a logo is.. but apps normally have ICONS... not logos...
<bioevolgenec> Dr_willis: Oops, sorry :P
<Dr_willis> bioevolgenec,  or do you mean an image file IN the app?
<Darael> korn333: Please, just ask the question.  If anyone knows (and with 1596 nicks in channel, someone probably will) they'll help :)
<bioevolgenec> Dr_willis: No, no, the icon is a standalone png image.
<Dr_willis> bioevolgenec,  as a 'test' copy the .desktop file to your desktop. see if the icon is correct.. if not try right clicking on it, and selecting 'properties' and use the icon at the top left to select the proper image..  (im just doing basic trouble shooting things i can think of)
<Dr_willis> bioevolgenec,  not sure how else to narrow down the issue. except to try things. :)
<bioevolgenec> Dr_willis: Thanks for your effort! :) The icon looks perfectly fine at the desktop and when launched from that launcher, the icon shows just fine. The problem is when the app starts from terminal. :/
<korn333> How exactly  do i manage to learn about how my hdd is partitioned in ubuntu... I mean i don't know where stuff goes and is rightnow. like: i had  a c:/(windows) and a d:/(my data) partition... I don
<korn333> i don
<Dr_willis> bioevolgenec,  you mean the icon that the left side panel is showing right?
<escott> korn333, the gparted utility of the disk utility will tell you
<bioevolgenec> Dr_willis: yes.
<xpistos> Darael: sudo restart network-manager did it
<korn333> Thank you esscott.
<genii-around> !fhs | korn333
<ubottu> korn333: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<xpistos> Darael: Thank you
<Dr_willis> korn333,  a normal install of ubuntu has a / and swap partion. many people setup  a / a /home and swap.
<Dr_willis> korn333,  extra hard drives can be mounted anywhere. but normally to into /media/
<korn333> as i recall i have  a / a swap and a filesystem ... if it is right what i said?
<paulfantom> Canthar: beer?
<Canthar> paulfantom: OK :)
<Dr_willis> korn333,  every partion basically has a filesystem for you to use it. :)
<xpistos> Darael: Is there anyway to fix this so it doesn't continue to happen. I don't usually use eth0 on this box but I do tend to forget things. Like I used to use ffmpeg -i x.avi y.mp3 to rip audio and now it is avconv I have to keep checking on it every time I use it
<escott> korn333, that would be pretty standard a swap and a /
<Dr_willis> your / is most likely using the ext4 filesystem. swap uses the swap filesystem
<OerHeks> xpistos, how often do you flash your router?
<xpistos> This is a brand new router
<korn333> Ok, is there any really really noob book on issues like this i could read to get smarter... as i see i don't understand nothing you talk about.
<Dr_willis> last i looked ffmpeg was an alias to avconv so it dident matter. :)
<bazhang> !partition | korn333
<ubottu> korn333: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<sebastianffx> hey guys
<xpistos> korn333: LOL. It takes a little bit of time. But after a few weeks it will start to click man
<Darael> xpistos: I can't think of anything off the top of my head.  Perhaps a cron job that checks if it's gone down and restart network-manager?
<xpistos> korn333: I was where you are now not long ago. Now I am at the conscious incompetence stage. LOL
<korn333> I really want to break free from windows... it is a little hard though... since I do graphics and stuff like that....
<xpistos> Darael: Hopefully it won't be too complex for me to remember sudo restart the damn nm!
<xpistos> And FYI "sudo make me a sandwich" does not work on non linux spouses. Just saying.
<Darael> xpistos: If you don't need VPN in your network management software, you could try switching to wicd.  Maybe that wouldn't have the issue.  Otherwise, put an alias in your ~/.bashrc for restart.
<xpistos> It gets translate to sudo give me dirty looks
<ubuntumaury_> !list
<ubottu> ubuntumaury_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Darael> xpistos: Not true!  It works on OSX ones, too.  And any other *nix with sudo installed.
<bazhang> !ot | xpistos
<ubottu> xpistos: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xpistos> Darael: Roger!
<xpistos> bazhang: sorry
<baga> hey guys, i recently started having constant 100% cpu usage at least on one of my cpu cores, this has been happening for a few days now. any ideas? ubuntu 12.04 (tried rolling back to previous kernel, didnt work)
<Darael> baga: run top (or install and run htop for something marginally friendlier) and find out what's using all the cpu time?
<escott> baga, what process is it? check with top or htop
<Spectacle_K> Thank you escott the font suggestion worked.
<baga> actually no specific process O.o
<EDawg878> How do I recover a deleted ext4 partition, It has not been overwritten yet
<Darael> I'm using Precise, and I can't switch keyboard layouts.  The indicator shows up when more than one layout is set up, and the icon will change if I select another layout from its menu, but the item with the dot in the menu doesn't change and nor does my effective keyboard layout.  I can't change even if I remove the one I'm in from the list, and the extra options don't work.
<baga> at least it doesnt show up in system monitor
<schnuffle1> EDawg878: you mean you change the partitio table but nothing else?
<Darael> baga: the system monitor app is a little unreliable - it has a tendency to use a fair amount of CPU /itself/, thus messing up the monitoring.  See what top says for us, please?
<escott> EDawg878 just restore the listing in the mbr
<EDawg878_> And how would I do that?
<escott> EDawg878, if all you touched was the table then all you need to restore is the table
<escott> EDawg878_, do you know exactly where the partition started and stopped?
<EDawg878_> YEs
<Darael> EDawg878_: If that doesn't work, or you don't know quite where it began and ended, try installing and running testdisk
<EDawg878_> It was between sectors 5545959424 and 5860533167
<escott> EDawg878_, then with fdisk or parted make a new partition of the correct type that starts and stops in exactly that spot. DO NOT FORMAT that partition
<baga> Darael: top says dropbox was using 100% cpu :/ i started installing it a few days ago and it never got to finish, guess that was it :) killed it and all fine, thanks!
<Dr_willis> escott,  :) its scary the # of hard drives i have partijned that way... I always Tag them "Flakey1001" and "Flakey2" and so forth,
<Lounge> where can i set it towhere mounts are shown on the desktop?
<EDawg878_> escott:  Can you look at my gparted screenshot to make sure im doing this right http://imgur.com/WLzfJ
<escott> EDawg878_, i would be a little careful with gparted. it might want to format the new partition (AND YOU DO NOT WANT THAT)
<EDawg878_> so its safer with fdisk?
<escott> EDawg878_, so review the actions it is proposing to take and make sure formatting is not in that list
<escott> EDawg878_, yes
<EDawg878_> okay ill try it with fdisk
<escott> Lounge, i think there is an option in gsettings/gconf/dconf under applications->nautilus
<korn333> Is reading ubuntu linux  for dummies  from 2007  a good starting point if  run ubuntu 12?
<bazhang> !manual | korn333 try this
<ubottu> korn333 try this: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> !rute | korn333 this may help too
<ubottu> korn333 this may help too: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Lounge> escott: i'm sorry im not used to this unity setup, i can't find 'applications'
<escott> Lounge, you would need to install gconf-editor or dconf-utils
<escott> Lounge, gconf-editor is sorta like regedit on windows
<Dr_willis> Lounge,  the myunity tool may have a toggle for that setting.
<Lounge> escott: yeah thats gnome, its gonna download all the gnome stuff back as a result :)
<escott> Lounge, well if you arent using gnome what is drawing your desktop?
<Lounge> escott: I have no idea anymore >.<
<Dr_willis> gotta love it when people fail to mention basic infomation...
<escott> Lounge, ok. what gui do you select on login?
<escott> Lounge, not that any of this will change my answer, which is going to be "i don't know" but maybe someone else will know
<Lounge> well its just stadard brandnew desktop that came installed with 12.04
<ubu> hi, cant install java, "sudo apt-get install <filename.rpm> is that correct?
<escott> Lounge, if its the standard then its unity which is gnome based
<escott> !rpm | ubu
<ubottu> ubu: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Dr_willis> !java | ubu
<ubottu> ubu: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Dr_willis> ubu,  you dont use the rpm packagte. :)
<korn333> Thank you for the links... this should get me goin g:)
<Lounge> escott: everything has changed beyond recognition
<EDawg878_> escott: How do I create a partition in fdisk between certain sectors?
<escott> EDawg878_, you may have to do some CHS calculations
<ubu> hm and now?
<Lounge> i was using 10.10 for over two years
<Lounge> before 12.04
<escott> EDawg878_, there are CHS calculators online that can help
<escott> Lounge, yes welcome to 12.04
<EDawg878_> What exactly would i be calculating the size?
<Dr_willis> Lounge,  the MyUnity Tweaking tool has the settings in its desktop tab.
<escott> ubu, sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<Dr_willis> !info myunity
<ubottu> myunity (source: myunity): Unity configurator. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.3-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 529 kB, installed size 1125 kB
<escott> EDawg878_, im not comfortable advising you beyond saying "use a tool you understand how to use" "double check what you are doing" "take a backup if you can"
<Lounge> Dr_willis: Can't find it does it need installed?
<EDawg878_> escott: alright
<Dr_willis> Lounge,  its in the universe repo. sudo apt-get install myunity
<Dr_willis> Unless you have universe not enabled
<escott> EDawg878_, in principal all you need to do is lay down a new table matching the old one. but its not something that i can really walk you through
<Lounge> ok well i just installed gnome-tweak-tool and it took care of it
<escott> Lounge, they are all hitting the same backend gsettings/dconf
<Lounge> another question is, can i disable network-manager without removing it? I'd rather just use ifupdown instead and I don't want nm to start up again after booting
<cassa> !channel
<Darael> Lounge: You'll need to edit /etc/init/network-manager.conf (from memory) and remove the "start on" line.  There may be a better way.  Hang on while I see if I can find one.
<escott> Lounge, there is a way to disable nm on specific devices
<Lounge> Darael: ok
<Lounge> up in the top corner i've disabled it, just wanna make sure it doesn't auto enable
<darkc0der> hi
<darkc0der> can anyone help me with some of the issue i am having with ubuntu
<Darael> Lounge: If it's per-device, it can be done in a neater way; see escott's advice.  I can't immediately see a "don't start on boot" option in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf so I assume editing the Upstart job is the best way to disable its autostart without removing it.
<Darael> !anyone | darkc0der
<ubottu> darkc0der: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<escott> Lounge, see /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<Darael> !ask | darkc0der
<ubottu> darkc0der: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<darkc0der> well i cannot get compiz fuson to work.. i have it installed but it's not wanting to do any of the effects such as wobbly windows. I have the video drivers installed and everything.
<escott> Lounge, here it is. look at /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf and then read the manpage http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man5/NetworkManager.conf.5.html sections on keyfile and ifupdown
<Darael> darkc0der: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?  Compiz Fusion hasn't existed for some time: it got folded into compiz.  Is compiz running?  (you can check by, for example, "ps -C compiz")
<darkc0der> ubuntu 12.04
<darkc0der> i wanted to use an older version of ubuntu such as 10.04 but it wont work with my wireless card.
<escott> Lounge, so you could either (a) list the interface in /etc/network/interfaces OR you could add an unmanage-devices= line to a new [keyfile] section in the conf
<Darael> darkc0der: How did you install compiz fusion?  It's not supposed to have existed.  All you needed to do was install compizconfig-settings-manager and use ccsm to enable the wobbly windows.  Nothing to do with Fusion necessary.
<Lounge> ok thanks guys
<darkc0der> i have it installed and it's up as we speak and wobbly windows is enabled but they aren't wobbly.
<Darael> darkc0der: Is compiz running?
<darkc0der> yes it is running. i have it open atm
<Dr_willis> wobbly windows... what a .. lovely invention...
<Dr_willis> ;)
<Darael> darkc0der: No, not ccsm, /compiz/.  The window manager itself.
<darkc0der> I'm not sure
<darkc0der> I'm a newbie to linux. hehe.
<Darael> darkc0der: As I said, you can check with "ps -C compiz", or "ps -e | grep compiz", in a terminal.  It should be, on stock 12.04, but you never can be sure.
<darkc0der> i am running old gnome btw with no global menu/sidebar and it did nothing in terminal when i put it in.
<Darael> darkc0der: How can you possibly have gnome2 on Ubuntu 12.04?  Did you install gnome-panel, or something?
<darkc0der> no i installed a tweak using the terminal that got rid of the globalmenu and it allows me to log into gnome classic as it says on login
<Darael> darkc0der: Ah, sounds like the fallback mode.  Yeah, that doesn't use Compiz by default as I recall.  Press alt+f2 and run "compiz --replace".
<darkc0der> alt and f2 does nothing for some reason
<darkc0der> it does on regular ubuntu
<Darael> darkc0der: Then run it in a terminal.  I've not used gnome-session-fallback (which is what I think you're using), so I wasn't aware it wouldn't work, but running it from a terminal should.  Actually, run "compiz --replace &" so you can close the terminal afterward.
<darkc0der> that got rid of my borders i see no titles no or anything
<Darael> darkc0der: They should come back, or you should at least get something vaguely interesting in the command log.  Otherwise, use "metacity --replace &" to get them back.
<darkc0der> I'm gonna log back on the regular ubuntu and come back in here and try it. I'll brb. thanks for the help. :)
<SetiAmon> hey anyone here know if there is issues with hdmi not allowing 5.1 audio in ubuntu/linux
<bfortified> looking for some help setting up a visual mail indicator for evolution on gnome3
<deitario1> Since usbview has been unavailable for several releases now, apparently because "lsusb does it all now", can anyone tell me how to make lsusb show a GUI and not require being run with `sudo`? (Failing that, what GUI do YOU recommend as a usbview replacement?)
<Dr_willis> i cant really recall ever neeind to use 'usbview'
<deitario1> Dr_willis: I find it much more comfortable than lsusb's verbose output for finding the vendor and product IDs of  cheap chinese devices (just follow the tree view to the appropiate hub's list of children) and looking up a device's power draw.
<deitario1> ...among other things.
<Dr_willis> never needed to do that I guess. ;)
<rickb06> hey guys. anyone use the lvm encryption at bootup?
<Dr_willis> I do belive theres some other more general hardware info tools in the repos. I havent looked at whats there for them recently.
<rickb06> I want to try to change the splash screen image but can't find where iti s
<Dr_willis> rickb06,  its not a simple image.
<Dr_willis> !plymouth
<ubottu> Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<rickb06> ah ;)
<rickb06> Dr_willis: <3
<Dr_willis> I tend to disable plymouth where it dosent show any animation. :) theres a text theme for it.
<Dr_willis> it just seems to cause more issues then its worth
<TransitTycoon> I was snaking around with ccsm, and now my mouse can't drag windows; not even when holding alt. Any suggestions?
<Munz> plz help!!!!! how can i stop dropbox its in "applying changes" process since more than 5 hours i have reinstalled ubuntu because of that error and i dont want to do that again
<Munz> how can i kill this process?!
<xangua> TransitTycoon: restart you user sesion or reset compiz settings if that doesn't work
<Munz> if there is no solution then just plz tell me so!!!
<listrophy> hey all. i'm temporarily in sweden, i have a linode running 11.10, and my brother is about to be on NBC in ~1 hour, which is restricted to US viewers. I've started setting up a VPN, but the instructions assume a NAT, which I don't have. Some quick help would be GREATLY appreciated
<saliak> I'm adding a new disk to my ubuntu system and when using fdisk to create my partitions, I get the "Partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary." message.  how do you figure out where the physical sector boundary is?  i'm just starting at cylinder 1, which seems to be wrong.
<deitario1> Munz: Clarify your problem. What do you mean by "applying changes"?
<deitario1> Munz: And why can't you just quit it?
<listrophy> first question: given a machine with a dhcp address, how do i create a NAT internal to the machine?
<listrophy> links to guides are perfectly sufficient and welcome :)
<Munz> deitario1 : i downloaded dropbox and the last step of the "installation" it says "applying changes" but it freezes and i can not quite i tried to restart my laptop several times but this did not work as "ubuntu software center" starts and do the same thing again!
<nd456> Can anyone help me to install Entangle on Ubuntu? http://entangle-photo.org/download/
<baga> Munz,  same thing happened to me, try "sudo killall dropbox"
<Munz> bega : i'll try it now
<baga> Munz, if it doesnt work try killing it with htop
<TransitTycoon> Sorry, computer crashed when fiddling with ccsm. Still have this problem where I can not move windows with my mouse, not even while holding alt, or by trying the new unity handles
<OerHeks> nd456, just click the url http://www.getdeb.net/software/Entangle and hit 'install"
<TransitTycoon> or for that matter, by right clicking the window manager and clicking "move"; any ideas?
<Dr_willis> TransitTycoon,  theres some command line commands to reset ccsm and gnome and unity back to defaults.
<nd456> <OerHeks> I'm not that much of a noob... According to the software center, there isn't a package in the repository for it...
<baga> Munz, i still havent managed to install dropbox, so i killed the process and removed it from the software center. using the web client for now
<th0r> Munz, I had the same problem. I solved it by uninstalling both dropbox and nautilus-dropbox, then installing the tar.gz for the server. Dropbox is trying to download the proprietary driver, but the deb is bad
<Dr_willis> TransitTycoon,  i belive they are mentioned at a webupd8 blog posting. i alway s have to look for it by searching for 'reset unity'
<darkc0der> Looks like i have to re install ubuntu all over again. I've never had this many issues with the previous version of ubuntu such as 10.04 and under. Only reason i am not using them is because my wireless card doesn't work for 10.04. Any older version i can download that will work?
<Dr_willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html
<TransitTycoon> Dr_willis: I might have to try that. I had tried setting ccsm to its default profile named unity, but it just turned everything off, and made my problems worse
<TransitTycoon> ill give that a try, thanks!
<th0r> baga, try installing the tar.gz from here....http://www.getdropbox.com/download?plat=lnx.x86
<Dr_willis> TransitTycoon,  mseeing with ccsm.. can be fun. ;P
<Munz> thanks baga , thanks th0r :)
<TransitTycoon> Dr_willis: I don't remember it being this troublesome. Oh well, I love unity, and I am willing to suffer a few growing pains.
<Darael> TransitTycoon, Dr_willis:  "unity --reset" is the unity-and-compiz-back-to-defaults-and-restart-unity command, for reference.
<baga> th0r, will do, thanks :)
<burd_tu> been searching and searching for the solution to green screen, no sound, and no boot menu for i915 hdmi output, could anyone possibly point me to a defacto solution somewhere?
<TransitTycoon> okay, here goes
<OerHeks> nd456, ic, then build it yourself?
<Dr_willis> Darael,  actually theres a specific command to reset compiz back to defaults.. not just unity --reset
<TransitTycoon> Dr_willis: Look at that, my hero
<Darael> Dr_willis: "rm -r .compiz"? :)
<th0r> baga, Munz, put the .dropbox-dist folder in your ~, make dropbox and dropboxd executable, and call dropbox at login
<xangua> Darael: unity-reset does not reset compiz  settinsg
<Dr_willis> rm -rf ~/.config/compiz-1/compizconfig/*
<Dr_willis> is  what the url suggests..
<Darael> xangua: ... nor it does.  My mistake.
<TransitTycoon> Dr_willis: how much do they pay you to be so helpful?
<darkc0der> is there any older version of ubuntu ( older then 10.04 ) that will work with my belkin n150 wireless card?
<nd456> <OerHeks> That's what i've been trying to do... But im inexperienced in the area and am having issues with dependacy's...
<th0r> baga, Munz, make sure you remove the deb dropbox and nautilus-dropbox firsst
<Dr_willis> TransitTycoon,  7 digits.. but they are all zeros...
<TransitTycoon> Dr_willis: surely this advice is not out of the kindness of your heart~
<Darael> nd456: Before building it yourself (whatever "it" is; not been paying enough attention) have you checked if there's a PPA for it?
<Dr_willis> TransitTycoon,  i just dont have a life...
<Dr_willis> ;) brb
<TransitTycoon> Dr_willis: lol
<TransitTycoon> Dr_willis: If you are ever in vancouver, I'll buy you a beer
<baga> th0r, gotcha
<nd456> <Darael> It's entangle (a tetering application for Dslr's) I havent been able to find one and I think that my GetDeb reposatory somhow isn't working...
<ewerton> boa noite
<Darael> nd456: I've not been able to get GetDeb to work for quite some time.  I keep getting 403 Forbiddens on the repo.  Not sure, sorry, just thought I'd check if you'd tried for PPAs.
<nd456> <Darael> Yeah... On a sidnote, dose "sudo apt-get update" upgrade your system? or jsut what you are working on?
<Darael> nd456: Neither.  It just updates the available-packages information.  You need to follow it with a "sudo apt-get upgrade" to actually install the updates.
<nd456> <Darael> Ahh... Stay tuned though... I think I may have figured it out...
<OerHeks> If you need raw dslr editting, i like darktable
<ewerton> hello
<nd456> <Darael> Got it! Thanks for the help + Info!
<ewerton> how can I close terminal in ubuntu 12.04, exit and save?
<saliak> ok, well, the answer is to use fdisk in sector mode (-u)
<Dr_willis> ewerton,  save?
<baga> ewerton, i assume you have a running process in the terminal and you want to quit the terminal?
<Dr_willis> ewerton,  the exit command causes a bash shell to exit. thus closeing the terminal.
<LordDragon> hey all
<LordDragon> update manager says i have updates available. i am running 64 bit version of 12.04
<LordDragon> but when i try to update i get this error
<LordDragon> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/nautilus/nautilus_3.4.2-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.13 80]
<LordDragon> i tried rebooting
<LordDragon> but i still get this error
<LordDragon> anyone know anything about that?
<SetiAmon> is there a hdmi audio protect
<HelloWorld321> Is the default Ubuntu (Precise Pangolin) desktop xdm, kdm or gdm?
<alankila> HelloWorld321: lightdm
<Dr_willis> HelloWorld321,  those 3 are all LOGIN Managers.. not 'desktops'
<Dr_willis> Lightdm is the default login manager, Unity is the default ubuntu Desktop
<HelloWorld321> heh, so where do I put my pre-login synergy startup script?
<Spyder99> hi guys, any admins please who can provide me a cloak if I provide my launchpad details please?
<Dr_willis> HelloWorld321,  You need it to work on the Login screen?
<HelloWorld321> http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/autostart.html
<Dr_willis> !cloak | Spyder99
<ubottu> Spyder99: To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<Fuchs> Spyder99: for a member cloak, if you are one, see #ubuntu-irc. For a generic cloak please go to #freenode
<Fuchs> oh, there is a factoid, how neat
<Spyder99> thanks guys
<Dr_willis> more factoids then you can shake a bot at...
<LordDragon> has anyone else with 12.04 had trouble updating their install today?
<LordDragon> i keep getting this
<LordDragon> http://pastebin.com/uViibHN0
<dalek_> I can't get tangerine sharing to work at all in ubuntu 11.04. Clients can see the share and connect, but no music populates the list. Not even if connecting from the host computer. Is this a known bug? It seems to work on Ubuntu 11.10, but the music host machine will not run 11.10. IS there any way I can fix this?
<c_smith> Hello, Brasero is giving me SCSI errors when I try to burn, well, anything, I tried K3B, and K3B gives me a notice that Wodim was unable to fixate the disk after an error which I can fix by setting permissions. is there anything I can try?
<genii-around> c_smith: Is your user in the cdrom and plugdev groups?
<c_smith> genii-around: let me check
<xworld> hai guys , When i ping to google I got this [[[  64 bytes from maa03s05-in-f17.1e100.net (74.125.236.81): icmp_req=1 ttl=56 time=2655 ms ]]] WHAT is it means !! ??
<SuperLag> LordDragon: what if you try a foreign mirror?
<c_smith> genii-around: yes.
<WanderingEnder> Question: What is a good source to find GNOME 2-like indicators for the unity top panel?
<c_smith> and as I said, brasero gives me some sort of SCSI error
<c_smith> I have k3b open.
<genii-around> Hm
<Darael> xworld: Google's servers are all actually under 1e100.net (because 1 x 10^100 is a googol, get it?).  icmp_req=1 indicates it's the first packet of the ping (lets you see if any drop or arrive out of order).  ttl is Time-To-Live, it's about hops in the chain.  time is how long (in milliseconds) it took.  Press ctl+c to stop the ping if you didn't pass -c, and you'll get some overall stats.
<xworld> Darael, Thanks man !
<dalek_> Please help!! My music list is EMPTY in tangerine DAAP music sharing on ubuntu 11.04 - anyone know why?
<Darael> xworld: If you're used to the Windows world, you may want to get into the habit of "ping -c 4", which will make it stop after four packets, as the Windows version does.
<Darael> dalek_: I realise the machine won't run 11.10.  Have you tried 12.04?
<LordDragon> SuperLag, yep the canadian source seems to be working. i guess it was the USA one i was on
<xworld> Darael,  ohh
<dalek_> Darael.. machine can't run anything higher than Darael due to it's inability to run unity
<Darael> LordDragon: There's several within a country, in many cases, but the load-balancer was clearly giving you a dodgy one from the US pool.  "mirrorselect" is a useful thing to look at.
<dalek_> Darael, I meant anything higher than 11.04 :P
<Darael> dalek_: I assume you've already looked at and discarded other desktop environments?  gnome-shell?  xfce?  lubuntu?  (and incidentally, yes, I guessed; last time I checked I wasn't an Ubuntu version :P)
<c_smith> genii-around: I tried K3B with the burning group, no luck.
<SJr> How do I get autofs to mount a fuse filesystem as a different non-root user
<dalek_> Darael, I have not tried any different desktop.... the thing is, that machine belongs to another person and they don't want to shift to a different desktop environment.
<enroxorz> Hey Guys, i have a USC issue. Where should I go for help?
<Darael> dalek_: Ah.  That's that, then.  Well, unless they could be convinced about the gnome2 workalike... what's it called?
<Darael> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Darael> Gnome Fallback, that's the bunny.  Anyway, dalek_, have you tried running one of the client apps from the terminal and inspecting for any likely-looking error messages?
<dalek_> Darael, the music list generated by the tangerine sharing did populate with the music the first time we ran it, but then it disconnected on the client machine and ever since the list has been empty.
<Darael> dalek_: Interesting.  And you say this happens whatever you use on the client machine?
<dalek_> Darael, no. Only running banshee as client at the moment.
<Darael> dalek_: Hum.  Nothing springs to mind, I confess.
<dalek_> Darael, another odd thing with tangerine... it still continues to share (from the 11.10 machine) even when it is not enabled.
<dalek_> Darael, I get no error messages show up in terminal.
<dalek_> Darael, it is like tangerine has created it's own list of the music, which has consequently been wiped, and won't re-scan the music library to re-populate its list.
<James37> hi
<James37> im new here
<Gyges> hi James37
<c_smith> genii-around: I ran the ISO through cdrecord, and this is the output I got: http://pastebin.com/PN8ZzyHN
<genii-around> c_smith: It's saying "medium error" there... Is the cd/dvd/etc you have inserted compatible with the DVD+RW format you have selected to burn in?
<c_smith> genii-around: I have no clue.
<c_smith> genii-around: the disk is a DVD-RW if that's what you mean.
<hsnmck> hello, I would like to know what x2 and y2 means here: xsetwacom set "tablet" Area x1 y1 x2 y2
<hsnmck> how can I calculate them
<hsnmck> thanks
<|Long|> have someone here run glftpd and zipscript on ubuntu 12.04?
<c_smith> might as well try a fresh disk.
<WeThePeople> i would like to run windows xp on lucid LTS does vmware do this?
<c_smith> genii-around: I tried a fresh disc, same output. so I can only assume it is my drive. >.< I don't have the money to replace it.
<genii-around> c_smith: It seems possible that the laser which reads the media is going/kaput
<baga> WeThePeople, try virtualbox, better in my opinion
<raj> hi, how can I get to a terminal in 12.04?
<nibbier> WeThePeople, i' generally suggest virtualbox or kvm, way better supported on ubuntu
<c_smith> genii-around: and I have no money to get it repaired.
<WeThePeople> yeah, thanks.. just found that
<nibbier> raj, alt-f2 -> xterm / gnome-terminal
<xangua> raj: Control+Alt+T like always
<c_smith> genii-around: funny thing is is that it reads just fine.
 * nibbier takes  note of ctrl-alt-t
<pistoman> bonjour
<pistoman> !list
<ubottu> pistoman: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<raj> where is the whole application menu that used to exist?
<raj> it had terminal and every other installed app in there
<bfortified> ok now that i have xchat installed ctrl-alt-T starts a terminal session that starts xchat. What did I do?
<Darael> I'm using Precise, and I can't switch keyboard layouts.  The indicator shows up when more than one layout is set up, and the icon will change if I select another layout from its menu, but the item with the dot in the menu doesn't change and nor does my effective keyboard layout.  I can't change even if I remove the one I'm in from the list, and the extra options don't work.
<ubu> ubottu: java doesnt work
<ubottu> ubu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bonny_> Hi, what are some good fps games for ubuntu?
<Gyges> bonny_, nexuiz !!
<JVC> Ubottu's last comment is especially salient given today's date.
<ubu> can anybody help with java..the online game doenst work
<bonny> :)
<bonny> Is it any good?
<raj> where is the old application menu that used to exist, which showed all installed applications?
<bonny> Is it like... alien or realistic
<Darael> raj: That menu (assuming Applications, Places, System) is gone, I'm afraid.  However, you can see all your installed apps by pulling up the dash (press and release <super>, or hit the Ubuntu icon at the top of the launcher) then clicking the ruler/pen/pencil icon at the bottom, and then clicking "show more".
<Gyges> not the one on the site,
<Gyges> it's a multiplayer
<ubu> fuck ubuntu
<Darael> !ohmy | ubu
<ubottu> ubu: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<tomas_> hello i need to install netbeans to pratice java but i dont know if i have thr JDK ????
<genii-around> c_smith: What is the result of: wodim -scanbus -vV
<raj> Darael: thank you :)
<Darael> ubu we can't help you unless you tell us /which/ game you're talking about, and exactly what you mean by doesn't work.  After all:
<Darael> !work | ubu
<ubottu> ubu: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Gyges> tomas_, you can search applications in synaptic
<tomas_> all right thank you Gyges
<Darael> raj: No probs.  Hope it does what you want.  Be aware you can search from the Dash home, as well, if you know the name.  It's reasonably smart; learns what you use a lot and stuff.
<raj> oh, good to know
<ubu> java at the browser no plugin found
<raj> thanks for the 411
<Darael> ubu: And which game are we talking about?  That may prove relevant.
<ubu> its skat
<Darael> ubu: Try installing the icedtea-plugin package (sudo apt-get install icedtea-plugin) and restarting your browser.
<ubu> ok mom
<Darael> ubu: See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<ubu> is that for all browser?
<Darael> ubu: No.  There's a "browser plugin" subsection, which is relevant.  The icedtea-plugin package should depend on anything else you need anyway.
<ubu> ok firefox restart but nothing
<ubu> Darael: plz help need java for skat
<jagginess> ubu: you tried default-jre ?
<ubu> that
<ubu> java version "1.6.0_24"
<ubu> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.11.1) (6b24-1.11.1-4ubuntu3)
<ubu> OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 20.0-b12, mixed mode)
<FloodBot1> ubu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubu> ?
<Darael> ubu: all I can turn up on a quick ddg for "skat" is an RL card game.  A link would be helpful.  And we keep to the channel around here, so that other people don't miss out.
<jagginess> ubu: install, galternatives (then run it from the menu, and see if that java is the default for jre)
<ubu> Darael: inetplay.de
<WeThePeople> how do i set my filesys. for root commands
<impirat> Îöåíèòå ñàéò --> http://impirat.com Ìíå ÷èñòî äëÿ ÒÈÖ è ÑÅÎ :D
<impirat> This is the site --> http://impirat.com
<impirat> JUST VISIT IT! IT S ONLY FOR SEO!!! TRY TO UNDESTEND :D
<impirat> Îöåíèòå ñàéò --> http://impirat.com Ìíå ÷èñòî äëÿ ÒÈÖ è ÑÅÎ :D
<FloodBot1> impirat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<impirat> This is the site --> http://impirat.com
<impirat> JUST VISIT IT! IT S ONLY FOR SEO!!! TRY TO UNDESTEND :D
<jagginess> ubu, that uses flash...
<jagginess> !ops impirat
<ubu> really?
<ubu> no its java
<ubu> other games are flash
<jagginess> ubu, make sure multiverse repo is setup
<jagginess> ubu, about:config in url should say java for you..
<ubu> about:config at mozilla?
<ubu> is a big list
<ubu> why cant install the fuckin java about the software centre
<jagginess> no, in the url "about:config" <enter> (url address box)
<raj> if I safely remove a usb drive, is that exactly equivalent to unmounting?
<ubu> jeah about:config is the website
<ubu> url box
<ubu> ^
<jagginess> raj: dbus automounts drives on the desktop.. that gets mounted under the user's context (gvfs)
<raj> jagginess: so how can I unmount the drive?
<raj> via terminal only?
<TheLordOfTime> how do i upgrade to the next release of Ubuntu?  11.10 here (proxy-question)
<ubu> jagginess: and now?
<trism> TheLordOfTime: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades
<TheLordOfTime> trism:  what about via the command line?
<Gyges> !permission
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<ubu> jagginess: accessibility.accesskeycausesactivation
<MonkeyDust> TheLordOfTime  d-release-upgrade
<trism> TheLordOfTime: see the upgrade for servers section
<MonkeyDust> TheLordOfTime  do-release-upgrade
<Gyges> !permission | tomas_
<ubottu> tomas_: please see above
<TheLordOfTime> then what does dist-upgrade do in apt-get?
<trism> !dist-upgrade | TheLordOfTime
<ubottu> TheLordOfTime: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<Darael> TheLordOfTime: It's named for historical reasons, and see above.
<ubu> Darael: inetplay.de
<TheLordOfTime> there we go, thanks.
<lebedev> Hi! How setup keyboard layout in xmonad + Ubuntu? Which configuration files do i edit?
<ubu> diarrhea makes my ass bloody...
<Darael> bazhang: Thanks.  That was really getting on my nerves.  Was just reaching for the op-call factoid.
<JVC> 040
<fuzzynurfhurter> why cant i change the desktop background in xubuntu??
<harushimo> does anyone have a suggestion on a good UI designer tool for ubuntu
<raj> how can I plug in a usb drive and not have ubuntu mess with it?
<raj> i need it unmounted
<kolya> Is it considered bad form to post a question on the newbie forum and then also ask in here?
<raj> no
<bazhang> kolya, not at all
<bdcs> update your post with your answer tho : )
<kolya> ok great
<tking> hello guys pls i need help; I have a VPS servers with (user/pass and IP) login info, I am looking for a way to use the VPS info via terminal to change my IP using localhost or 127.0.0.1
<Darael> !elaborate | tking
<ubottu> tking: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<OerHeks> kolya when you find your answer, do not forget to reply on your own post.
<tking> hello guys pls i need help; I have a VPS servers with (user/pass and IP) login info, I am looking for a way to use the VPS info via terminal to change my IP using localhost or 127.0.0.1 as the local IP of my current machine (VPN sers)
<Darael> tking: That's probably a bad idea.  What are you actually trying to achieve?
<tking> Darel , thanks
<kolya> I am using Xchat and it doesn't appear in my list of open programs when I do Alt+tab. When I click on its icon in the dash on the left it opens a new instance of xchat rather than taking me to the already opened one. Is there something I've missed in trying to locate the open instances of xchat?
<tking> Darel , sorry, i mean to change my IP address
<MonkeyDust> tking  your local ip address?
<WeThePeople> 	what is the best bit torrent anonymizer
<tking> Darel, I used to use tunnelier on windows
<Darael> tking: Having localhost refer to any machine other than localhost is almost certainly not what you want.  You want to change your machine's IP?  Is it already set up for static addressing?
<tking> yes
<Darael> tking: Ah, you want to proxy through your VPS, yes?
<OerHeks> kolya there are 2 xchat versions, i think xchat-gnome causes these hide issues
<tking> yes
<kolya> ah
<harushimo> hi I'm looking for a UI designer. What are some good programs
<kolya> so there possibly isn't a way to navigate to hidden instances?
<MonkeyDust> harushimo  glade
<Darael> tking: You're probably best off using ssh -D, and then setting things to use a SOCKS proxy on localhost.
<harushimo> oh okay
<harushimo> what is better qt vs glade?
<tking> Darel, yes my VPS ip in USA would be the proxy/ip/socks which I will be locally. I have
<BrixSat> Hello, im having a problem, rfkill says my wifi is hardlocked and i dont have any hardware switch (ps this is a fresh 12.04 64bits install)
<harushimo> I just saw glade on the website
<harushimo> it looks really cool
<tking> yes mean ssh connecting to port 22
<MonkeyDust> harushimo  'better' depends on your skills and what you prefer
<Darael> tking: If you run "ssh -D 8080 user@vps" then you'll get a tunnel to the server. If you then set things up to use localhost:8080 as SOCKS proxy, everything will be sent via the tunnel.
<tking> Darel, i lost the code before (in terminal I used to type user@33.33.33.22 with some other stuffs)
<impiratCOM> This site is full of XXX* --->  http://impirat.com
<impiratCOM> P.S. add my link to your site if you have it. It will be very nice for me! (use words "Ñîçäàíèå è ïðîäâèæåíèå ñàéòîâ â Ìîñêâå")
<impiratCOM> *-this means something, but not what you waiting for.
<tking> ok
<Darael> !ops | impiratCOM
<ubottu> impiratCOM: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Darael> mutter mutter spammers mutter.
<bekks> 24 seconds to get k-lined. :)
<Darael> tking: If you make the "-D" into a "-DN", you won't even get a shell on the server, it'll just set up the tunnel.  Might be useful to know.
<genii-around> That was an impressive K-Line response time for sure.
<BrixSat> bekks:  :D like that
<tking> Darel, sorry what do you mean shell, am a dummie yet in linux
<Darael> tking: Normally when you run the ssh command you'll get a command-line on the server.  If you run ssh with the -N flag you won't.  It's useful when all you want to do is forward ports or set up tunnels.
<MonkeyDust> tking  shell is the command prompt
<BrixSat> how come the live cd detects my wifi card and connects and the installed version (fresh one) does not "wireless is disabled by hardware switch" that i dont have :(
<tking> ok
<genii-around> !rfkill
<genii-around> Hm
<MonkeyDust> genii-around  test factoids with /msg ubottu, pls
<Darael> BrixSat: Do you perhaps have a key-combination that turns off the wifi?  That counts as a hardware switch as far as Ubuntu's concerned.  Try hitting that.
<BrixSat> genii-around:  rfkill unblock all did not work
<BrixSat> Darael:  ya not making any diference
<Darael> BrixSat: And presumably "rfkill list" shows it as hard blocked, yes?
<tking> Darel thanks it workd
<BrixSat> Darael: yes and the unblock all does not make a diference
<Darael> tking: No probs.  Incidentally, the tab key will autocomplete a nick, helping you spell it :P
<Darael> BrixSat: Yeah, it wouldn't, that'd only remove a soft block.
<BrixSat> Darael:  so what can i do?
<Darael> BrixSat: I've seen machines take ages for a hardware-unblock to go through, but it always has done eventually.  Not sure what could be going on.
<tking> Darael, wow thanks
<kolya> I have a red triangle on the top of my screen which tells me my updates are outdated. When I click on the show updates option I get an error message about not being able to update the package information. Any ideas on what the next step should be?
<harushimo> qt and glade do web UI development?
<BrixSat> Darael: hummm solution?
<harushimo> I'm specifically looking for web UI development
<tking> Darael, how do I learn all this terminal stuff to help me do things :)
<Zoohouse> Hello everyone. With other systems I used to edit /etc/initab when I wanted to boot into terminal, but Ubuntu doesn't seem to have this. How would I go about doing this in Ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> kolya  make sure there are no EOL repos active
<Darael> !terminal | tking
<ubottu> tking: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<OerHeks> !nox
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<kolya> thanks MonkeyDust - how do I make sure there are no EOL repos active?
<Darael> BrixSat: No idea here, sorry.  Stick around; someone will surely know.
<BrixSat> Darael:  thks
<MonkeyDust> kolya  do you know what repos are and whar EOL means? go to synaptic, settings, repositories
<kolya> MonkeyDust, I'm afraid I don't but I will attempt to go where you suggest
<tking> Darael, i tried the ssh -DN didn't work
<MonkeyDust> kolya  EOL means End Of Life, no longer valid or supported
<tking> Darael, Bad Dynamic forwarding specification 'N'
<Darael> tking: That would be because I got it wrong; -D takes arguments.  Make it -ND and it will.
<k1l> kolya: which ubuntu do you use?
<harushimo> does glade have the functionality to do website UI design?
<MonkeyDust> harushimo  try kompozer for websites
<harushimo> oh really? I was looking into qt
<jungejas_> Hello, I just upgraded my ubuntu from 11.xxx to 12.4 LTS. Now after I logged in, it doesn't show the system bar (I guess it's from Unity). How can I fix it? I don't have a terminal available onth desktop.
<RUSSIA> Hi! I need help!
<harushimo> go to the ubuntu symbol
<harushimo> type in terminal
<harushimo> and drag it to the launcher
<harushimo> that is what I did
<MonkeyDust> !who| harushimo
<jungejas_> harushimo: there is no ubuntu symbol at all
<ubottu> harushimo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jungejas_> there are only some pictues I had on the desktop.
<harushimo> 12.04 LTS
<Guest16702> My site DON"T work in the ubuntu!!1 Why???77 http://impirat.com :(
<harushimo> yes there is an square with an ubuntu symbol on it
<bekks> !ops | Guest16702
<ubottu> Guest16702: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<harushimo> its the dash home button
<harushimo> I'm sorry
<Brother> Hi WORLD!
<harushimo> jungejas: are you running 12.04 LTS
<Brother> i lve ubuntu and android 4 LIFE!
<jungejas_> harushimo: yes.
<Guest16702> !ops | bekks
<ubottu> bekks: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Guest16702> :D
<harushimo> jungejas: the first icon is called dash home
<BrixSat> how do i enable wifi when network manager says "disabled by hardware switch" (i dont have hardware switch)
<bekks> :P
<harushimo> jungejas: it is the top most button
<jungejas_> harushimo: the whole bar is missing
<harushimo> jungejas: oh okay
<harushimo> jungejas: did you upgrade or do a full install?
<jungejas_> I upgraded form 11.xxx. Don't remember the exact version.
<fuzzynurfhurter> i need some help with a no boot says job control turned off
<OerHeks> BrixSat, i have an unusual solution: disable powercord , remove battery, hold powerbutton 10 sec pressed, and put the battery & powercord back in and boot, sometimes this helps unlocking.
<jungejas_> harushimo: I upgraded form 11.xxx. Don't remember the exact version.
<BrixSat> OerHeks:  thks be right back then :)
<harushimo> jungejas: try doing a restart
<jungejas_> harushimo: tried several times.
<harushimo> jungejas: then I don't know. You may need to do an full re install
<fuzzynurfhurter> says image is broken
<harushimo> jungejas: sorry I couldn't be of any help
<fuzzynurfhurter> im in the debugging shell
<Brother> this is the longest version ever of LINUX. The12.04LTS. WHY??? please.
<jungejas_> harushimo: if I reinstall, all the files will be lost, right?
<harushimo> jungejas: did you do a back up of the files?
<harushimo> jungejas: yes
<harushimo> jungejas: try the repair option first
<BrixSat> OerHeks:  not working :(
<jungejas_> harushimo: is there a way that I can get the terminal?
<Brother> yest
<harushimo> jungejas: you can do a re install without formatting the partitions. I've done it
<fuzzynurfhurter> any 1 good in shell??
<harushimo> jungejas: I don't know
<Brother> CTRL+ALT+T
<bazhang> fuzzynurfhurter, #bash
<OerHeks> BrixSat, what wifi chipset is this exactly?
<fuzzynurfhurter> which ever
<kolya_> I had a previous question but my xchat window disappeared so I'm afraid I will have to repeat it. I have a red triangle saying my updates are outdated and yet when I click on "show updates" I get an error message related to line 6 in my sources list. Someone told me to go to Synaptics. When I search for synaptics it takes me to a .dll file. Can anyone help me further?
<BrixSat> realtek
<bazhang> fuzzynurfhurter, thats a channel
<jungejas_> Brother: thanks!
<fuzzynurfhurter> it says i have a broken image
<jungejas_> harushimo: thank you very much!!
<BrixSat> OerHeks: Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8187B Wireless Adapter
<harushimo> jungejas: not a problem. I always forget that command
<fuzzynurfhurter> how can u point it in the right direction??
<Brother> Your Welcome
<Brother> :)
<cerjam-g71> higuys
<cerjam-g71> bazhang
<[deXter]> cerjam-g71, watcha doin in #ubuntu?!
<cerjam-g71> i need your help
<genii-around> kolya_: Linux does not have .dll files
<cerjam-g71> check the other channel dexter, youll understand
<cerjam-g71> lfmao
<Brother> to  do what with .dll files??
<k1l> kolya: which ubuntu do you use?
<fuzzynurfhurter> oh ok thx bazhang
<cerjam-g71> from what i hear
<cerjam-g71> bazhang is a real dunce.
<cerjam-g71> whats up with that?
<FloodBot1> cerjam-g71: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[deXter]> cerjam-g71, Still. Never knew you were the linux type. :P
<cerjam-g71> i prefer debians.
<Darael> I'm using Precise, and I can't switch keyboard layouts.  The indicator shows up when more than one layout is set up, and the icon will change if I select another layout from its menu, but the item with the dot in the menu doesn't change and nor does my effective keyboard layout.  I can't change even if I remove the one I'm in from the list, and the extra options don't work.
<Brother> Why Debians? pls
<cerjam-g71> because ubuuntus r noobs
<Brother> Not a Firm Awnser-<
<genii-around> Brother: They are just trolling
<fuzzynurfhurter> trolling??
<kolya_> genii-around: I'm not sure what to say in that case. Someone told me to go to synaptic, when I searched for synaptic on the dash search it took me to a file called libsynaptics.dll
<bazhang> fuzzynurfhurter, lets move on
<cerjam-g71> that was rather strange
<fuzzynurfhurter> just wondering
<fuzzynurfhurter> im chatin with them on it baz
<thefoot> I've just downloaded Ubuntu Server for the Cloud because I wanted to check out OpenStack.  I installed hte Virtualization package during install.  Is there documentation on what to do next?
<BrixSat> OerHeks:  i think the prob is no fn keys...
<Brother> google Earth On Ubuntu The Best ;)!
<OerHeks> BrixSat, that should be fixable
<BrixSat> OerHeks:  how?
<jungejas_> harushimo: is 12.4 LTS a good version to install? Since it has the problem after the upgrade, I worried about its stability.
<harushimo> jungejas: you will no problem
<harushimo> jungejas: I only do full install of ubuntu versions
<OerHeks> BrixSat, i can't find it in history, what brand/type laptop?
<BrixSat> OerHeks:  toshiba l300
<frustro> anyone know how to import a plugin into rythmbox?
<harushimo> jungejas: my history with ubuntu upgrades have not been good but I still love the software
<iSIEMENS> ?what is the language on this site ---> IMPIRAT.COM
<iSIEMENS> so
<iSIEMENS> wazzup
<OerHeks> BrixSat, this bugreport involves your issue > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/995367
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 995367 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Precise] Fn function keys not working with Toshiba Satellite L300 notebook" [Low,Incomplete]
<BrixSat> OerHeks:  i formated pc a few hours ago and they where working :(
<OerHeks> BrixSat, on live cd, you said?
<gr33n7007h> BrixSat, L300 do have a hardware switch on the front of laptop
<BrixSat> gr33n7007h:  no nothing at all
<kolya_> I've got this from gedit of my sources list: http://mibpaste.com/qi9Uuy - can someone help me to work out what's wrong with it as I think this might be the problem with my software center opening and then closing immediately. I'm using wubi install from today 64 bit version
<BrixSat> OerHeks:  i had 12.04 since the 1st day it came out and 5 hours a go i messed it so bad that only format was the solution. All fn keys where working. I installed 12.04 downloaded today and :( no fn keys
<fuzzynurfhurter> ppl n #bash just being dicks about it
<genii-around> fuzzynurfhurter: Please watch the profanity
#ubuntu 2012-06-24
<fuzzynurfhurter> its the true and it hurts
<BrixSat> gr33n7007h:  i feel so stupid that you cant even imagine :S
<BrixSat> OerHeks:  solution found.
<genii-around> fuzzynurfhurter: They can very harsh in #bash , it is true.
<Guest72876> hey guys, is it normal that ubuntu installation is taking more than 4h ?
<BrixSat> thanks OerHeks gr33n7007h ;) im the most stupid guy in the world right now
<fuzzynurfhurter> i just trying to get alittle help
<fuzzynurfhurter> theres not a soul in #knoppix either lol
<fuzzynurfhurter> it keeps telling me sh: cant find tty: jobs is turned off i dont know nothing on it lol
<fuzzynurfhurter> im trying to use yuni now to make the same live usb and see if that helps or not
<killown> Why fullscreen always goes on primary display with TwinView?
<killown> I wish get VM working in fullscreen on the secondary monitor, but I haven't found any way
<bekks> killown: You can set that in the settings of the vm (when using vbox).
<killown> bekks, can you point me where is this settings?
<tristan__> bonsoir
<tristan__> bonjour plutot
<bekks> killown: start the vm, switch to fullscreen, a small toolbar will appear. In that toolbar, you can set the screen which should be used when fullscreening. Switch back to normal mode, switch to fullscreen again. Done.
<JoshuaBranson> Is there a command that will let you know if a device in mounted?
<JoshuaBranson> is*
<bekks> "mount"
<luckyphuq> joshuabranson: just type mount without any arguments
<JoshuaBranson> thanks!
<ColdFire> is there anyway to move the "unity bar" to the bottom of the screen, or keep it hidden regardless of mousing over in that area?
<OerHeks> ColdFire, i use my-unity to tweak hide and settings
<mavri> Hello everybody!
<roy76> hello
<mavri> I need some help about User Account rights to read/write in internal HDD. When I create a new user It is not able to read/write in the HDD that the default/root user can. How could a solve this inconvenient/problem?
<killown> bekks, thank you, worked
<roy76> I am currently seeking assistance with a boot screen resolution problem.
<bekks> killown: yw
<roy76> it appears that it has something to do with the nvidia drivers
<OerHeks> mavri, add that account to the sudoers file > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<zykotick9> OerHeks: it appears that link hasn't been updated to 12.04's "sudo" group (vs the old "admin")
<mavri> Thank you OerHeks, I will try what you suggest and then I'll let you know how it went.
<roy76> anyone willing to help resolve a low resolution boot screen issue on Ubuntu 12.04LTS?
<OerHeks> zykotick9, well admin group  is also mentioned here > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers#The_Default_Ubuntu_Sudoers_File
<zykotick9> OerHeks: could you check your sudoers file?  is it admin or sudo that is specified?
<JoshuaBranson> When someone says RTFM....what manual are they referring to?
<OerHeks> good test, moment
<jungejas_> harushimo: I kinda solved the problem :)   Before I login, there is a ubuntu icon which I can click. It allows me to choose Ubuntu 2D, Ubuntu 3D. I can log into the 2D one!
<luckyphuq> Joshuabranson: type "man command" and you will get the man page for that command
<luckyphuq> man=manual
<zykotick9> JoshuaBranson: "man man" ;)
<JoshuaBranson> thanks luckyphuq
<OerHeks> this is mine > http://paste.ubuntu.com/1056769/
<mavri> OerHeks, has it to be so hard to do this? This is a basic task. Jsut think about it. You create a new account and just need to read your hdd as usual. I remember that I could do this in previous Ubuntu releases. Do I have to be forced to edit a complex file for this matter?
<zykotick9> OerHeks: ah, so BOTH admin and sudo work ;)
<mavri> OerHeks, nothing user friendly about my basic problem.
<zykotick9> OerHeks: but, i don't know what the difference betwen %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL and %sudoALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL is?
<MonkeyDust> mavri  "user friendly" depends partly on how familiar you are with it
<OerHeks> i think it is the same as # uncomment ?
<mavri> MonkeyDust, you are not right. User friendly is just "user friendly" You cannot expect a user editing text files to be able to see their disk drives.
<roy76> which steps are recommended to resolve a boot screen resolution issue on Ubuntu 1204 LTS?
<OerHeks> just add that account to the admin group, is correct zykotick9 ?
<zykotick9> OerHeks: sudo has (ALL:ALL) but admin only has (ALL)
<linga> hai, mengapa ubuntu tidak disertakan multimedia codecs?
<mavri> OerHeks, GUI for this matter?
<zykotick9> OerHeks: it certainly used to be that - but with 12.04 i'd say sudo is a better group to use
<MonkeyDust> linga  english please
<uhausy> hey, what's the easiesy way to disable the grub screen after a crash - or at least to give it a timeout/default?
<zykotick9> uhausy: check for setting in /etc/default/grub (you need to run "sudo update-grub" after making any changes.
<JoshuaBranson> Is there a list of all available kernel modules and what they do?
<linga> okay, why ubuntu CD/DVD without multimedia codecs?
<OerHeks> mavri, "sudo adduser <username> admin " in the first account you created, should give sudo priv to that account.
<bekks> JoshuaBranson: That are 3000+, and they are documented in the official kernel documentation.
<JoshuaBranson> thanks bekks!
<MonkeyDust> linga  because of legal issues, closed source, among others
<trism> zykotick9: sudo can take any group as well as any user, admin can only take any user (try for fun say: sudo -g daemon ls; when in admin verses in sudo)
<Jordan_U> uhausy: The *easiest* way is to add "timeout=5" to /boot/grub/custom.cfg (creating the file if it doesn't always exist). That will mean that you'll always get exactly a 5 second timeout on the menu, crashed or not, though.
<zykotick9> trism: thanks - but i can't test (no sudo here)
<ColdFire> if you are on 12.04 on gnome classic (no effects) how do you enable the window snaps to the sides (dragging window to the left or right and it halfing the window)
<mavri> thank you, OerHeks !
<squeeeshieDA> i know this is ubuntu, but there's no one in GIMP, how do I organize my brushes?
<ColdFire> in compiz grid is already checked
<G00GLE> Hi
<bekks> ColdFire: Since you arent using compiz that will have no effect.
<ColdFire> bekks i have compiz enabled
<GoogIe> Hi! I cant find...
<squeeeshieDA> anyone...anyone else really good with GIMP
<linga> MonkeyDust, thanks
<OerHeks> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<GoogIe> so
<JohnTeddy> Is there software that comes with Ubuntu by default where I can take hundreds or thousands of images and roll them into a motion jpeg video?
<MonkeyDust> JohnTeddy  openshot
<JohnTeddy> MonkeyDust: That isn't installed on Ubuntu by default.
<uhausy> ty Jordan_U
<MonkeyDust> JohnTeddy  openshot has 'import image sequence'
<Jordan_U> uhausy: You're welcome.
<mavri> OerHeks, sudo adduser venGshell admin
<i7c> JohnTeddy: why so important that it comes with ubuntu?
<mavri> result: adduser: The user `venGshell' does not exist.
<zykotick9> mavri: i don't think usernames can have capital letters
<mavri> OerHeks, sudo adduser vengshell admin
<linga> GoogIe, i love your nick
<mavri> result: adduser: The group `admin' does not exist.
<bekks> zykotick9: Actually, that doesnt matter :)
<JohnTeddy> i7c: Less dependencies.
<GoogIe> linga, Thanks :D
<mavri> zykotick9, you are right, I fixed it, but even that, It says that admin group does not exists. OerHeks
<zykotick9> bekks: on my system, if i try to capitalize anything in my username - it won't let me log in...
<zykotick9> mavri: try to use the "sudo" group instead of admin
<mavri> ok, zykotick9
<optim677> hi..   how to join a new channel...  like #haskell
<zykotick9> optim677: /join #haskell (or /j #haskell)
<mavri> zykotick9, result: The user `vengshell' is already a member of `sudo'.
<zykotick9> mavri: ;)
<zykotick9> mavri: are you the hd permissions question?
<zykotick9> mavri: 'cause that doesn't really have anything to do with sudo
<mavri> zykotick9, It already was a sudo user from almost the beggining, and even that I cannot read the hdd's with this user.
<zykotick9> OerHeks: you might want to check if there even is an "admin" group on your system - i think the sudoers file is just written for backward compatility
<zykotick9> mavri: it's a permission issue.  is this fat/ntfs parition?
<john84848> hi. i'm using ubuntu 12.04 unity 3d. I am having troubles to lock vlc to the left panel. It doesn't behave the same way other applications do. For example, (left) clicking on it doesn't bring it to front, but creates a new instance. Any way around that ?
<OerHeks> zykotick9, mavri standard there is no user/group control gui, i have to run "sudo apt-get install gnome-system-tools" to get this 'back'
<OerHeks> i see adm, no admin
<optimight> hi
<zykotick9> OerHeks: so, with 12.04+ you need to add users to "sudo" group
<xangua1> john84848 did you set on vlc preferences to only allow one instance¿
<john84848> I did not do anything, it's a fresh install from the repo.
<john84848> But now that I've tried it, even if I set it to allow only one instance, the issue remains
<vanderj> GoogIe
<killown> I am trying to install this app https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/screencloud/  from http://screencloud.net/pages/download-linux and its free, but in software centre its available only for buy, bizarre bug...
<i7c> killown: what makes you think it is free?
<i7c> killown: license: proprietary  (quote of the page you linked)
<killown> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/06/screencloud-lets-you-take-share-ubuntu-screenshots-quickly
<killown> Screencloud is a free download, available from the Ubuntu Software Center.
<i7c> killown: well i just opened my software center. look at the price :D mine says 0.00$ weird.
<killown> i7c, yes
<killown> mine too
<i7c> killown: mhm dunno. seems to be a mistake but i dont know how to get around that.
<joint> ubuntu is taking over windows on the desk top
<init[dot]d> rejoice!
<init[dot]d> down with the doze
<KornKage2> 2012 year of ubuntu
<KornKage2> year of linux
<Pinkamena_D> hello
<physically_fit> who's having trouble posting on twitter? i can't post since 10 minutes ago. does anyone have this problem?
<Pinkamena_D> i am running a web server and it can server the website fine but can not connect to the internet "normally". for example it can not use apt-get or lynx. any ideas?
<ox1de> simple question: how does one delete a window partition after installing ubuntu on a partition?
<Pinkamena_D> sudo gparted?
<ox1de> windows*
<init[dot]d> ox1de, did you boot the cd?
<ox1de> i havent made the partition yet
<ox1de> i am just considering it
<ox1de> because my windows machine is being laggy
<init[dot]d> just boot the cd it will walk you through it
<ox1de> ok thankz
<init[dot]d> np
<Jimmy_Chunga> i recently discovered that my libre office spell check isn't working anymore and i don't know if it was a recent program i installed or not.
<Jagst3r15> hello everyone
<Pinkamena_D> hello
<Jagst3r15> can i install ubuntu over windows?
<Pinkamena_D> "over" meaning what exactly
<Jagst3r15> like override the windwos isntall (get rid of it) and just have ubuntu
<Pinkamena_D> of course
<Pinkamena_D> but back up your data first
<Jagst3r15> do i need to buy the cd or can i make my own
<JohnTeddy> How can I print the current idle time from dbus? dbus-monitor --session "type='signal',interface='org.gnome.ScreenSaver.GetSessionIdleTime'" ... that doesn't seem to work.
<Pinkamena_D> you can make your own, if you have a usb stick you can just use that (if the motherboard supports boot from usb)
<Jagst3r15> i can use cd?
<Pinkamena_D> yeah
<Pinkamena_D> just buy blanks
<Pinkamena_D> burn it
<Jagst3r15> i think i have virus on windows but i hate it anyway
<Jagst3r15> so virus go away and then i have ubuntu
<Jagst3r15> thats my plan :)
<Pinkamena_D> sure, if you want to really kill it , low level format your hard drive
<Pinkamena_D> (again, back up your data first unless oyu really dont care)
<Jagst3r15> not sure how to do that unfortuantley
<Pinkamena_D> download the ultimate boot cd
<Jimmy_Chunga> Jagst3r15: ubuntu still gets viruses but its so rare and uncommon that technically ubuntu is virus-free :p i love it.
<Pinkamena_D> its in there under hard drive utilitys
<Jagst3r15> this comp is at its end of life so i figure i might as well ride it out with ubuntu
<Jimmy_Chunga> Jagst3r15: good show old bean :p0
<Pinkamena_D> what comp is it
<Jagst3r15> it is actually not bad
<Jagst3r15> but it is dell
<Pinkamena_D> i still make use of my ibm l40 sx
<Pinkamena_D> eww dell
<Jagst3r15> ye
<Jagst3r15> makes me barf to use it
<Sarah> Dell's live long lifes... Sometimes...
<Jagst3r15> lol
<Pinkamena_D> nope
<Pinkamena_D> i bought a 3.5k laptop from them
<Jimmy_Chunga> can anyone help me? my libre office spell check as stopped working, i checked the writing aid under options and everything looks like it's there. i have hunspell there and ticked. so am i missing something. was it due to me installing a recent program? i installed golden dictionary recently.
<Pinkamena_D> the graphics ram got corrupted in a couple of y ears
<Sarah> Pinkamena_D, I said "sometimes" as in "perhaps not your time" :)
<Jagst3r15> i may get new vizio comp with windows 8 in a year or so
<Pinkamena_D> ok
<Pinkamena_D> but can anyone help me with my problem
<Jimmy_Chunga> Pinkamena_D: what's yours?
<matty> nope
<Pinkamena_D> i have a web server that uses the network fine to serve the websites it hosts, but it can not connect to the internet for like apt-get
<Jimmy_Chunga> durrrr... @_@
<Jimmy_Chunga> <:D dunce
<Jimmy_Chunga> Sorry :/
<Pinkamena_D> owell
<Sarah> This channel is quickly becoming a favourite.
<Jagst3r15> i love open source stuff
<Pinkamena_D> i am sorry i insulted your dell
<Jagst3r15> im a web developer and love wordpress :)
<Sarah> My Dells' lovely!
<init[dot]d> Jagst3r15, same
<Pinkamena_D> wordpress is not working correctly
<Jagst3r15> y
<init[dot]d> Pinkamena_D, can you ping hosts?
<olbaidiablo> Exit
<Sarah> s/hosts/intarweb hosts
<init[dot]d> wordpress is awesome
<trism> JohnTeddy: I don't see that method on org.gnome.ScreenSaver in 12.04 (may try d-feet to locate the method you want), but dbus-monitor just watches for messages on the bus an prints them, it doesn't send one
<Jagst3r15> wordpress > drupal and joomla
<Jagst3r15> xcept maybe drupal for ecommerce
<Pinkamena_D> no it cant
<trism> JohnTeddy: you want something like: dbus-send --session --dest=org.gnome.ScreenSaver --print-reply / org.gnome.ScreenSaver.GetActive
<init[dot]d> hrm
<Jimmy_Chunga> does anyone know what's wrong with my libreoffice?
<init[dot]d> Pinkamena_D, sudo dhclient
<Pinkamena_D> ok that fixed it
<tking> i have dual boot Windows and Ubuntu.... my problem is on ubuntu and windows i cant copy and paste files to external hard drive from my internal hard drive partion
<BudLight> !ops
<Pinkamena_D> what does that do
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<BudLight> !staff
<ubottu> hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, dax, stew, or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<BudLight> !ops
<mrdeb> hi, can someone help change fixed width font in lxde, not gnome. obconf/lxappear cannot do it. pls
<FloodBot1> BudLight: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<init[dot]d> Pinkamena_D, assigns an IP to you
<BudLight> mrdeb fuck u
<Pinkamena_D> what
<Pinkamena_D> but its static
<mrdeb> ?
<Pinkamena_D> if i didnt have an ip how could i SSH in
<Sarah> Pinkamena_D, having an IP doesn't constitute it being a static one.
<init[dot]d> well if you cannot connect to an outside host I am not sure
<Jagst3r15> wheres the ultimate boot cd again?
<init[dot]d> unless the issue lies in your hosts file, DNS, or some module
<Sarah> Jagst3r15, on the intarwebz. I'd suggest www.google.com.
<Jagst3r15> duh
<Pinkamena_D> i suggested trhat once
<Jagst3r15> :)
<Pinkamena_D> then everyone told me off
<Pinkamena_D> *shrug*
<Sarah> init[dot]d, if there was a module error then the server wouldn't have been reachable at all.
<Jagst3r15> pinkamena_D do i need the ultiamte boot cd?
<Pinkamena_D> also about the wordpress thing before, i use ecommerce and after i updated it it just shown the product title on the product page
<Jimmy_Chunga> can someone please help me with my libreoffice?
<Sarah> Jimmy_Chunga, buy MS Office! O.o
<Pinkamena_D> you want that cd if you want to low level format, which will gurantee that any virus is gone
<Pinkamena_D> (it writes all zeros to the hard drive)
<Jimmy_Chunga> Sarah: hey, i love ms office... but i can't use it on ubuntu. wine won't lemme install it.
<Jagst3r15> i dont think its a serious virus and whats the odds that it lives when i install ubuntu?
<init[dot]d> Sarah, do you intend on actually helping anyone in here or are you just here to belittle and lulz
<Pinkamena_D> not much
<Pinkamena_D> you will most likely be fine
<Sarah> init[dot]d, I haven't quite decided yet. Although I do think I gave you a pointer in regards to modules. :)
<Jagst3r15> i like risks anyway ;)
<jrdnn> Jagst3r15 if you install and wipe out the current partition a virus could still be saved on the hard drive somewhere but the new operating system's filesystem would have nothing pointing to it to run it so getting a special CD and doing a low level format shouldn't be needed
<Jagst3r15> k
<init[dot]d> Sarah, I already knew it but thats for attempting to do something
<init[dot]d> ish
<Sarah> Hehe, ish :)
<Jimmy_Chunga> i don't mean to push anything here, but my libreoffice won't spell check anything for me.
<marcin82> what's the time? ;P
<JohnTeddy> $ sleep 30; dbus-send --session --dest=org.gnome.ScreenSaver --print-reply / org.gnome.ScreenSaver.GetActive
<JohnTeddy> method return sender=:1.78 -> dest=:1.9163 reply_serial=2   boolean false
<init[dot]d> Jimmy_Chunga, is that the only thing not working?
<JohnTeddy> trism: Which of that output is the amount of idle time I had?
<Sarah> marcin82, 03:43!
<marcin82> :)
<JohnTeddy> trism: I didn't touch my computer after I hit that command, so I should have roughly 30 seconds of idle time, yes?
 * Sarah helpful
<bazhang> Sarah, stop that
<marcin82> if you are from Poland - yes it's 3:43 ;]
<Jimmy_Chunga> init[dot]d: yes. i mean i'm not familiar with libreoffice but from what i can tell it is. spell check works on other things though. like this chat box i'm typing in with my terrible punctuation.
<init[dot]d> lol
<Sarah> bazhang, stop what?
<ox1de> how can i transfer files between partitioned windows/ubuntu?
<Jimmy_Chunga> init[dot]d: was that 'lol' at me?
<marcin82> tallking about the time?
<bazhang> Sarah, enough nonsense. stop it
<Jagst3r15> ok so then i just go to setup and erase my hard drive and then install ununtu?
<marcin82> bazhang - calm down
<marcin82> ...
<marcin82> that was joke ...
<init[dot]d> Jimmy_Chunga, actually there is a spell checking issue with libreoffice
<marcin82> ........
<FloodBot1> marcin82: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<init[dot]d> google libreoffice not spell checking
<bazhang> marcin82, this is not the jokes channel. take it elsewhere
<marcin82> ok, sorry
<ox1de> ?
<Jimmy_Chunga> i've already googled it, and i've checked under tools>options>language & settings>writing aids and the hunspell is ticked. so i assume hunspell is the dictionary that's supposed to spellcheck things?
<Sarah> Aww, no jokes? :(
<init[dot]d> Jimmy_Chunga, try this link I think it will help your issue http://user.services.openoffice.org/en/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=46031
<Jagst3r15> init[dot]d ok so then i just go to setup and erase my hard drive and then install ununtu?
<init[dot]d> the spell check is a seperate download
<Jimmy_Chunga> init[dot]d: this is for openoffice?
<Jimmy_Chunga> maybe i should try uninstalling and reinstalling libreoffice?
<init[dot]d> Jimmy_Chunga, if your going to be using Ubuntu get used to reading
<trism> JohnTeddy: the command I gave only returns if the screensaver is active or not, it was just an example, I couldn't find the method you want (again, try d-feet to look through the methods and see what is available)
<init[dot]d> the second post states "The help file is a separate download from http://www.libreoffice.org/download. See viewtopic.php?f=74&t=16512 for some tips on spell check."
<ox1de> how can i transfer files between partitioned windows/ubuntu?
<Jimmy_Chunga> ok thanks i'll check into it.
<init[dot]d> Jagst3r15, are you using the Live CD?
<Jagst3r15> i am about to burn a copy
<Jagst3r15> i only have winsows 7 now
<init[dot]d> ox1de, can you mount the Dozer?
<Jagst3r15> but want only ubuntu
<ox1de> whats a dozer?
<ox1de> i havent installed ubuntu yet i'm just considering it
<init[dot]d> Jagst3r15, then boot the live CD and choose install
<ox1de> cuz win iz laggy
<ox1de> but i wanna save all my crucial files
<Jagst3r15> what do you mean by live cd?
<init[dot]d> ox1de, back em up and store on a cloud drive
<mavri> zykotick9, OerHeks : The partition I want to access is a NTFS partiton. Second, I will try to install gnome-system-tools, but I am not sure what I could do with this tool.
<ox1de> what is a cloud drive?
<tking> where can i upload links to image?
<ox1de> is that like a usb flash?
<Jagst3r15> ox1de its like skydrive, ubuntu cloud
<ox1de> not familiar with that
<Jagst3r15> u can store files there
<Jagst3r15> bu uploading them
<init[dot]d> Jagst3r15, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD
<tking> i wantto show image of an error link
<Jagst3r15> sorry init i should have googled myself :)
<tking> Darael, hello
<mavri> OerHeks, zykotick9 : btw, sorry for the late, I was here with my son and had to feed him. He is 2 year old :D
<Jagst3r15> just want to makjre sure i do this right
<init[dot]d> tking, google free image hosting
<init[dot]d> Jagst3r15, its pretty simple really
<init[dot]d> just download an older version like 10.xx or something that will actually work out of the box
<marcin82> http://postimage.org => good image hosting
<init[dot]d> most ubuntu "new" distros suck and have a LOT of flaws
<Jagst3r15> 12.04 sucks?
<marcin82> --yes
<marcin82> Debian rulez ;]
<mavri> OerHeks, zykotick9 : This partition is a ntfs because I need it to be shared with a Windows 7 OS libing in this machine. And, as far as I know, ntfs is far better than FAT32.
<init[dot]d> Debian is sucking right now as well
<Jagst3r15> init do u use 12.04?
<init[dot]d> with the whole Im just gonna put this repo out of commision and let people get frustrated lol
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tking> hello guys when am using my computer it goes off and shows this screen any help pls ? https://dl.dropbox.com/u/46512205/photo.JPG
<marcin82> init[dot]d, no, Debian doesn't suck ...
<chu> Guys, can we please keep this channel strictly for support. If you want to have general chit-chat (and talk about whatever sucking) please come to #ubuntu-offtopic. Not here. Thank you.
<OerHeks> mavri those tools just adds groups & permissions to the dash menu, someway it is left out in 12.04
<bazhang> marcin82, thats enough.
<marcin82> enough, enough ;]
<adil> ciao
<adil> !list
<ubottu> adil: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<tking> when using my computer it just went blank showing this https://dl.dropbox.com/u/46512205/photo%281%29.JPG waited for 15mins nothing happened and i hard to power it off and on and it show this https://dl.dropbox.com/u/46512205/photo.JPG and when it boots up, doesn't show where to enter password rather desktop boots up directly to show this https://dl.dropbox.com/u/46512205/photo%282%29.JPG. I will appreciated any help pls
<init[dot]d> tking, reinstall
<escott> tking, the first two are an oops.  so thats probably a driver issue. the third i have no idea on why it would boot to a keyring instead of a login screen
<tking> init[dot]d,  Wow! will lost all files and installations right?
<chronos> I own one dual 3.5" bay with raid (http://www.welland.com.tw/html/2bay/580j.html) that uses chipset JMB352 (which should support linux). I'm running ubuntu 12.04 in two machines and one of than recognize one of two hard disks, other any.  Someone maybe already seen this model  or chipset or know a way to go on, cuz I'm little lost.
<nisdec> tking.. which parts do u have encrypted on ur system?
<init[dot]d> from those pics it doesnt really look like your going to be missing anything
<init[dot]d> is this a fresh install?
<tking> not a fresh install
<tking> init[dot]d,  i installed it about a week now and hv installed everything i need, and also installed my VMBOX
<init[dot]d> what was the last thing you installed?
<init[dot]d> what was going on before this issue?
<tking> virtualBox, is there anything that will back everything up
<tking> CCSM
<init[dot]d> can you drop to a CLI?
<tking> CLI
<tking> i hv just uninstall CCSM now
<init[dot]d> and then this happened?
<init[dot]d> after uninstalling
<tking> not sure, i did some settings and hv installled alot since yesterday
<tking> nothing installed today i guess
<john84848>  I'm having problems with vlc, it doesn't play mp4. Is that normal ?
<ColdFire> john, it may be a codec issue, because mine plays mp4
<ColdFire> you may want to search online for the codec, i do not know the commands for that
<ColdFire> or actually now that i think about it, do you have the restricted ubuntu pack installed from the center? it also has codecs in it
<haz3lnut> vlc doesn;t use codecs. it's all built in
<ColdFire> haze, well mine works for mp4, so it must be a code problem
<OerHeks> mp4 with drm i guess, vlc should play OOTB
<nisdec> have u installed the ubuntu restricted extras john?
<ColdFire> but like i said it could be because i have that pack of restricted stuff from software center i found
<trism> JohnTeddy: best I found was: dbus-send --session --print-reply --dest=org.gnome.SessionManager /org/gnome/SessionManager/Presence org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Get string:'org.gnome.SessionManager.Presence' string:'status'
<haz3lnut> john84848: is it all mp4 files or a specific mp4 file?
<bazhang> ubuntu-restricted-extras is needed john84848
<tking> escott, part encrypted how?
<escott> tking, ?
<john84848> bazhang: is it sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<trism> JohnTeddy: returns 0 Available 1 Invisible 2 Busy 3 Idle (it seems like that's what gnome-screensaver uses now)
<john84848> haz3lnut: I don't know I have only one in my possession at the moment
<bazhang> john84848, yes
<haz3lnut> lol
<tking> escott, am saying can i back up my ubuntu installtion and virtualbox?
<escott> tking, you install to virtualbox? then yes you can easily backup your vbox image
<KorvinSzanto> Hey
<haz3lnut> at any rate, vlc doesn;t use restricted extras. that's for gstreamer and totem
<john84848> ......
<tking> ok
<KorvinSzanto> Is there a voice to text program for ubuntu
<tking> escott, there is no system repair for ubuntu right?
<tking> or system recovery
<KorvinSzanto> voice control would probably be up that alley
<init[dot]d> KorvinSzanto, have you tried "DragonTalk" in Wine
<escott> tking, you can always boot to a livecd or a recovery single user system
<init[dot]d> tking, nope
<KorvinSzanto> haven't tried anything
<KorvinSzanto> don't have wine installed
<init[dot]d> unless you save a backup of everything to a tarball
 * init[dot]d highly recommends it
<tking> escott then what do i do when i boot to a livecd?
<escott> tking, you would have to identify the source of the problem first
<john84848> so how can I play mp4 files with vlc ?
<escott> tking, if your kernel is oopsing then i would start there and try to figure out if there are any known issues with any drivers on your system
<hylian> KorvinSzanto: I know I have seen Ubuntu running "dragon, naturally speaking" via wine. There is a youtube video here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bNuBerGRuc
<ethical> hlw guys
<tking> escott i don't think so, bcos else it wud hv been probs
<ethical> i've got a problem
<haz3lnut> john84848: vlc path/to/mymp4file.mp4
<init[dot]d> maybe your ethics are toohigh?
<nisdec> ^^
<hylian> ethical: what's the problem?
<john84848> haz3lnut: no i doesnt work
<tking> escott, i am sorry to bug u but i don't seem to know where to continue frome :)
<init[dot]d> john84848, any errors? Or just exits and says "Nope"
<ethical>  hylian : i'm running teamviewer on ubuntu 12.04 (lenovo g460) ..
<haz3lnut> john84848: error message?
<DarkAceLaptop> Grrrr... Ubuntu Software Center has problems on U12. On 10 it used to ask for password when clicking install, but U1's just does nothing. I have to sudo software-center to install anything >_>
<ethical> teamviewer can't detect webcam attached to ma laptop
<DarkAceLaptop> U12's*
<john84848> haz3lnut: init[dot]d no, no error messages in the console when run from the console
<ethical> is there any third party cam driver ? for linux
<john84848> and no gui error messages either
<init[dot]d> I told yall dont EVER EVER EVER download the new distro or distro-upgrade until about 6 months has passed since its release
<nisdec> but any other program does ethical?
<escott> tking, the second oops image is nice and complete
<hylian> never heard of teamviewer before... can Ubuntu detect the webcam via another program? (i.e., cheese?)
<tking> escott, what is oops
<john84848> it is  just left black as if nothing happened (other than starting vlc, that is - as if no video had been opened)
<ethical> yeah  it can
<ethical> via gtalk ..
<escott> tking, kernel bug
<init[dot]d> hylian, Ubuntu wil NEVER work with a webcam
<init[dot]d> lol
<ethical> teamviewer is remote desktop sharing tool
<init[dot]d> just my experience
<haz3lnut> john84848: vlc -v myvideo.mp4
<tking> escott, ok
<hylian> init[dot]d: but I use a webcam several times a month. it works beatifully.
<escott> tking, or at least it is close to complete. some stuff is missing above it
<nisdec> I have a Microsoft Studio HD webcam and its working like a charm on ubuntu lol
<bazhang> init[dot]d, thats not right. please dont spread FUD
<hylian> ethical: i will have to do some digging into teamview to see what's going on, brb.
<tking> escott are you saying u cud partially identify the probs?
<ColdFire> can someone explain to me the purpose of KDE, is it for a more graphical effects interface, because i never see anything wrong with the standard releases of ubuntu, or any distro for that matter, and it seems kde is always 1 version below the lts's
<ethical>  hylian :)
<john84848> haz3lnut: there is a lot more info with that command line. Two of them keep repeating: [0x7f3b38cc4328] ps demux warning: found sync code               and              [0x7f3b38cc4328]   ps demux warning: garbage at input, trying to resync...
<bazhang> ColdFire, #ubuntu-offtopic for that please
<jrdnn> ColdFire, it is an alternative to Gnome with a little more visual effects.
<nisdec> and without unity
<ethical> nisdec : try teamviewer .
<nisdec> ok sec
<escott> tking, not really. im not seeing enough to figure out where the oops came from
<john84848> also: [0x7f3b38c01b08] ps demux warning: this does not look like an MPEG PS stream, continuing anyway
<haz3lnut> john84848: looks like a boken file. "garbage at input, trying to resync"
<john84848> but it wasnt broken until I rebooted
<john84848> I was able to open it before
<escott> tking, other than that your kernel is tainted and you are running PAE i can't see much
<haz3lnut> that's a real problem then, maybe disk issues?
<init[dot]d> It is possible to get a webcam working in Ubuntu I apologize maybe I should have said "In my experience getting a webcam to work with Ubunut across all applications and services is too much of a pain in the ass for me to attempt it"
<ethical> cam working on,cheese, guvcview, gtalk but not on teamviewer
<bazhang> init[dot]d, just dont answer
<tking> escott,  PAE
<ethical> it doesn't mean teamviewer is faulty
<escott> tking, 32bit with more than 4gb of RAM
<ColdFire> does anyone know a way to get a AIO (All In One) touchsmart pc hdmi ports to work with ubunt, so when you swtich inputs (when i say this i mean pc to TV) so you will have sound? it isnt picking up hdmi in the sound prefs. and i dont know anything with alsa mixer
<Borillion> anyone know much about 3g modems ? what are these mutliple converters Im seening being attached? http://pastebin.com/xE2WAaVh
<haz3lnut> john84848: your hard drive failing?  You may have other corrupted files besides 1 mp4
<bazhang> Borillion, try ##hardware
<tking> escott, its even 8 gb ram
<john84848> haz3lnut: i hope not, and I don't think so, it's brand new
<Borillion> erm ok
<nisdec> how can i test it now ethical? just installed teamviewer
<escott> tking, any reason why you are running at 32bit virtual machine instead of 64bit
<ethical> now open  option ..and check out video/audio setting
<tking> escott, i had problems i guess, driver problems
<solangemauver> hola a todos
<ethical>  nisdec : go to Extra ->option->video
<tking> escott, do you mean the VirtualBox i installed on ubuntu which has a Windows 7?
<martian> So I just restarted my laptop after applying some updates and my home directory is all strange now. I use an encrypted home directory and now I have two copies of ever folder and file in my home now it would seem. Any ideas why?
<nisdec> well.. the microphone of my webcam is working, but I can't see any picture in the options of teamviewer
<bazhang> !es | solangemauver
<ubottu> solangemauver: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ethical> nisdec : yeah thats d prob .
<solangemauver> muchas gracias
<escott> tking, you certainly have 64bit windows, but you are running a 32bit ubuntu
<hylian> ethical: I think it's because Ubuntu has detected and assigned the webcam already. I read an article about a bug teamviewer has where if the webcam is already assigned (an irq?) then it won't work, because teamviewer wants that webcam open and available for it to assign the webcam. Sorry, I might not have made much sense there.
<tking> escott some stuffs didn't work when i installed 64bit
<init[dot]d> stuffs like what?
<escott> martian, two plaintext copies?
<nisdec> that could be the trouble hylian .. I also have skype active
<tking> escott,  i cant remember but i know it took me over 24hrs to instal this ubuntu due to 1 probs to the other
<ethical>  hylian: i've tried this too... tried to uninstall all other cam tools
<nisdec> then it's a teamviewer bug ethical
<haz3lnut> john84848: sudo apt-get install gpac
<ethical> but still ..not working ..teamviewer is the Best remote desktop sharing tool which comes with video chat, conferencing, and a l ot more
<haz3lnut> john84848: mp4box -info myvideo.mp4
<ethical> there is no alternative that i can use for teamviewer
<init[dot]d> ethical, VLC
<hylian> ethical: you could try this: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/07/get-your-webcam-to-work-with-google.html it's not directly used for team viewer, but it was mentioned in another board about teamviewer...
<martian> escott: I'm not sure what you're asking; I have two copies of .Xauthority and many other files, but only one .Xdefaults
<martian> escott: two 'Downloads' directories, etc
<escott> martian, ok. sounds like the ecryptfs loopback was mounted twice
<ethical> init[dot]d :  vlc can show my cam ..but how it can be used for remote desktop sharing  plus video call?
<escott> martian, if you logout and log back in does it fix itself? does a full reboot fix it?
<ethical> hylian : thanks .. lemme check out  :) brb
<init[dot]d> Oh you need an all in one app?
<martian> escott: eek! Nope, I've since restarted twice
<hylian> ethical: it can't. vlc is simply for audio/video playback.
<escott> martian, thats not good
<nisdec> Ethical Or u could try to loop the webcam to another virtual device and maybe teamviewer can detect that virtual device, but ask me how to do that
<escott> martian, does it appear twice in "mount"
<nisdec> don't*
<init[dot]d> VNC I meant
<init[dot]d> not vlc
<ethical> i tried virtualbox ..
<hylian> init[dot]d: ahh, i see. makes sense now. :)
<martian> escott: nope!
<escott> tking, im afriad i dont have much in the way of advice. i've been less than impressed by those hp envy's
<tking> hmm
<tking> thanks
<tking> escott thanks u tried
<john84848> haz3lnut: it's ok thanks for your help I got it working again by redownloading it. It's weird though that the file could get damaged even though it's only read from, rather than being modified by vlc
<ethical> init: oops sorry ..yeah i tried VNC too.. but  ..
<escott> martian, so mount only shows the one mounting of ecryptfs looped back onto $HOME
<tking> escott i don't know where to find the image
<hylian> tking: what is the problem, perhaps I can help? Then again maybe I have no idea, but I'm willing to listen.
<ethical> it can't replace teamviewer
<haz3lnut> john84848: something is amiss, be carefull
<escott> tking, you can try and hit page break at the right time and maybe catch the bug
<tking> hylian, thanks the problem is that,
<haz3lnut> john84848: you overclocked or anything?
<john84848> no
<escott> tking, but that requires some careful timing (rather print screen)
<haz3lnut> john84848: I had random file corruption when I was overclocked one time.
<tking> when using my computer it just went blank showing this https://dl.dropbox.com/u/46512205/photo%281%29.JPG waited for 15mins nothing happened and i hard to power it off and on and it show this https://dl.dropbox.com/u/46512205/photo.JPG and when it boots up, doesn't show where to enter password rather desktop boots up directly to show this https://dl.dropbox.com/u/46512205/photo%282%29.JPG. I will appreciated any help pls
<escott> tking, pause break... i cant think
<ethical> hylian: very informative article .. but sir.. as i said . cam is already working with gtalk
<tking> hylian, when using my computer it just went blank showing this https://dl.dropbox.com/u/46512205/photo%281%29.JPG waited for 15mins nothing happened and i hard to power it off and on and it show this https://dl.dropbox.com/u/46512205/photo.JPG and when it boots up, doesn't show where to enter password rather desktop boots up directly to show this https://dl.dropbox.com/u/46512205/photo%282%29.JPG. I will appreciated any help pls
<haz3lnut> john84848: good luck
<john84848> haz3lnut: thanks for the help
<hylian> ethical: sorry, I was grapsing for straws there
<haz3lnut> john84848: welcome
<martian> escott: this is my mount | grep martian: http://pastebin.com/5BtMpQVr
<ethical> hylian :)
<initerdedotiemge> welcome
<hylian> tking: if you uninstall the dropbox deb package, does anything change? could this somehow be a dropbox related software situation?
<escott> martian, what about mount | grep ecrypt
<nisdec> ethical try to trick teamviewer by using a virtual webcam: http://ustream-helpers.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=21
<tking> hylian, not sure, using linux first time for almost a week now
<nisdec> and u can loop the real picture of ur real webcam to that virtual webcam
<tking> should i try it?
<hylian> ethical: this is totally a strange workarond, but someone said something about running the webcam through a virtual connection, like tty to your own machine. I have never done such a thing, so I am afraid this is way over my head, but I thought I would mention it.
<nisdec> and maybe teamviewer will detect the virtual webcam
<hylian> tking: it can't hurt.
<ethical> nisdec:  thanks mate ..lemme try this too
<ethical> hylian : virtual connection ?  using virtual cam?
<martian> escott: just that one entry. Furthermore, it seems that all of my personal settings are gone. Like even thought I see two .gnome2 directories in the directory listings of my home, if I cd to it I see only one folder 'keyring' (most likely from this current session)
<nisdec> yes I think that was what hylian tried to say
<escott> martian, thats really strange. file a bug report
<hylian> tking: wait, I misunderstood. I thought for some reason your desktop was loading filed from dropbox, I didn't get that you where using dropbox to share screenshots, my bad..
<tking> hylian, ooh i c
<martian> escott: yeah, I'll have to do a bit more research to find if someone has already reported or resolved this. Thanks for your help. Silly me thinking I should even bother with encrypted home :)
<escott> martian, im curious what stat says for the two files with the same name
<ethical> and one more headache ..
<hylian> tking: hmmm. This is Ubuntu doing this?
<tking> hylian, yes
<ColdFire> i have posted a thread in the forum about a problem i am having, it is too long to list here, so if anyone could read here and give any help it is appreciated http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12049426#post12049426
<escott> martian, its really cool technology when it works
<ethical> is there any way to install all the backtrack's tool ..in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<reisio> ethical: yup
<reisio> ethical: by installing them
<ethical> reisio : how my friend?
<ethical> reisio : not one by one ..
<fuzzynurfhurter> how do u get xubuntu desktop sessions on ubuntu??
<ethical> i wnt to know quickest way .. to do that ..
<martian> escott: here's some stuff to confuse ya! notice if I specify .gnome2 it sees only the one folder, but when I do it again with .gnome* it sees both: http://pastebin.com/u5M7VvPE
<init[dot]d> fuzzynurfhurter, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<ColdFire> ethical, first off wireshark i know is one of them, which is in the software center, and yes you would need to do them 1 by 1.
<fuzzynurfhurter> ok thx init
<reisio> ethical: you'd need a list of packages, which you can get from... a backtrack image :p
<ColdFire> ethical i also recommend checking out peerblock, since you are asking about backtrack programs
<tking> hylian, i charge my iphone with my laptop, one thing i notice is that when i connect iphone to usb to charge some stuffs are mounted like iphone drives and when i eject or use savely remove from dock/daskboard, it makes the dock disappear and reappear like it crashed
<hylian_> tking: you gave me 2 pic url's. the one shows you logged in, and the gui is asking for your password... can you get access to the desktop at all?
<fuzzynurfhurter> hey init do u know anything about initfram something something??
<ethical> reisio : i've installed backtrack on my virtualbox ..but i just want to remove it
<tking> escott, i charge my iphone with my laptop, one thing i notice is that when i connect iphone to usb to charge some stuffs are mounted like iphone drives and when i eject or use savely remove from dock/daskboard, it makes the dock disappear and reappear like it crashed
<reisio> ethical: dpkg -l will tell you what's installed
<reisio> alternatively...
<ethical> coldfire ; i've installed wireshark  , but .. there are hundreds more . i can't even remember their names
<reisio> !clone
<tking> hylian, am on desktop doing everything normal don't know the next time it will happen, cos it might suddenly do same again
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<fuzzynurfhurter> i still have to figure out wireshark
<hylian_> tking: what desktop environment do you use... unity?
<ethical> i tried   on bactrack terminal  ... ( locate sources.list) then i added that sources.list in ubuntu's sources.list)
<ethical> but  nothing seems to be working
<nisdec> someone knows a working remote app on the iPhone for the xbmc nightly builds?
<martian> escott: for what it matters, I'm on xubuntu... this is obviously lower level stuff so I figured the main channel would be a reasonable place to query
<Lounge> anyone else with 64 bit getting hang on shutdown?
<hylian_> tking: is this a powerpc?
<fuzzynurfhurter> init thx man that workd like a charm
<tking> hylian_,  whats power pc?
<hylian_> tking: who made the machine you are having this problem with?
<ColdFire> lounge that happens on one of my other pcs...i just hold down the power btn...yea it aint the best thing but i have yet to find an answer for that one, either way it wont hurt you
<genii-around> tking: A processor kind
<escott> martian, same inode same file
<tking> hylian_, HP 1.5tb hDD. 8gb ram
<patwotrik> hi
<patwotrik> im having a minor problem
<Lounge> ColdFire: yeah true that but holding the power button is a forced shutdown which means the drives/partitions are not clean
<usr13> Oh, I like minor problems.
<patwotrik> im using my 42" tv on my laptop
<fuzzynurfhurter> yep yep
<ColdFire> does anyone know how to still keep some effects like grid windows, when you are in gnome classic (no effects) (12.04)
<martian> escott: would you know of a log to peer into aside from my dmesg?
<patwotrik> and i lying in my bed on a distance of about 4m
<usr13> Oh, that sounds like a major problem.
<patwotrik> (or 12')
<patwotrik> and everything is so small
<hylian_> tking: the line "bad area no semaphore" suggests possibly bad hardware or bad ram. Since you have 8gb of ram, I am assuming you are using the 64 bit version of Ubuntu, right?
<Lounge> i've been looking around on google about it, some people say doing "sudo shutdown -h now" helps instead of gui
<escott> martian, not really
<patwotrik> fonts, buttons, you name it
<Lounge> others say that doesn't help
<patwotrik> in a web browser its easy to zoom
<ColdFire> lounge, have u tried that yet?
<ColdFire> if ti works let me know i will also give it a try then write a script
<patwotrik> but is there an easy complete solution?
<patwotrik> not: i dont wanna change resolution
<Mandalord> patwotrik: dont use Enter as punctuation, its harder to read your problem
<escott> hylian_, 32bit PAE inside vbox on 64bit win 7
<patwotrik> Mandalord, sorry about that. not used to chats with so much activity :)
<hylian_> escott: i am assuming you have talked to tking before ;)
<Lounge> ColdFire: not quite, i've been trying to determine if mine was due to truecrypt drives not auto unmounting or if network manager needs to be shutdown first
<nisdec> patwotrik: just increase ur system font size?
<martian> escott: and one last question for you as you seem to know a bit about this: is the ~/.Private file mounted on login or on boot?
<wolfgang> What is the ufw command in terminal to allow opening a port?
<escott> hylian_, yes, but i couldn't figure anything out
<tking> hylian_, am using the 32bit
<Lounge> but last shutdown i used the gnome shutdown option which then my box hung with a fglrx dump
<escott> martian, login. it uses your login password to unwrap the keychain
<wolfgang> what is it?
<patwotrik> My problem is when i use my tv as a monitor on 4m distance. Everything is so small. It's often hard to read the text etc. Is there a good simple solution? I do not wanna move closer or change resolution.
<wolfgang> What is it?
<martian> escott: Thanks for the handholding :)
<wolfgang> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<wolfgang> What is it?
<hylian_> tking, escott could this be a hiccup with the "pae" extension? because one of the lines from the kernel dump suggests there is some kind of hardware problem. and more often than not, no semaphore has more to do with bad memory addresses than anything else...
<bazhang> wolfgang, stop repeating
<usr13> wolfgang: ports are open by default.
<escott> hylian_, its also an hp envy which is HP's premier consumer hardware. so predictably is complete ****
<ColdFire> lounge have you tried having it not check the drives on start? just an idea
<ColdFire> or even if there is a bad sector, just giving ideas
<hylian_> escott: ahh, yes. you sound like a fellow computer tech. :)
<msdaisy> how do you restart nfs-kernel-server in command line?
<Mandalord> patwotrik: I think you should change the resolution, some smaller resolution seem good for you
<sacarlson> wolfgang: sudo ufw <port number> ; as seen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=823741
<Lounge> ColdFire:  that would mean going into the undev scripts?
<usr13> wolfgang: Maybe you should tell what it is you are wanting to accomplish.
<Miguelito> Ok - this system should be performing way better than it is - is there a tool for tuning? Im running 12.04
<gr33n7007h> ufw allow 25/tcp or whatever port
<patwotrik> mandalord: no, its just looks like crap then
<ColdFire> lounge: 1 sec let me find the command, its been awhile
<madsailor> Lounge, I was having a similar problem and had narrowed it down to nfs shares that I had sudo mounted and failed to unmount before shutting down with gnome.  I just became careful about unmounting, and since the last nfs update the problem has resolved itself.
<nisdec> patwotrik : just increase the text scaling factor
<patwotrik> nisdec: how?
<madsailor> don't know if this is helpful at all.
<hylian_> Miguelito: do you have video drivers installed?
<escott> hylian_, sadly i'm one of the dupes who bought one for his gf
<fuzzynurfhurter> patwotrik enlarge the font size and stuff
<escott> hylian_, she liked the shiny metal, i liked that it wasnt apple
<Lounge> madsailor: yeah but i don't think i'm using nfs
<nisdec> I just know how to do that over the "Advanced Settings" gui
<Miguelito> Yea i have the recommended nVidia
<wolfgang> I am trying to port forward and i need to know the ufw command to make my firewall let me
<Lounge> just xtf4
<patwotrik> is there a good way to just install a "big theme" or something?
<hylian_> escott: i have a feeling that, if he went with straight out 32 bit, vm'ed, that his problems would be solved. he ust wouldn't have all of his memory available.
<usr13> wolfgang: Not specific enough.
<fuzzynurfhurter> i have an ati 5670 ddr3 1gb graphics card yall know how to get the drivers or something for it??
<nisdec> patwotrik : install "advanced settings" over the software center
<Miguelito> hylian_, Im getting a lot of fade in and outs like the system is being bogged down
<ColdFire> lounge try this
<ColdFire> Open a terminal and type
<ColdFire> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<ColdFire> enter root password, and then open the documentt
<ColdFire> look for the line that says this
<ColdFire> UUID=2a782d1e-fc91-4bbb-b86d-c139bb2d3f46 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<FloodBot1> ColdFire: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usr13> wolfgang: Do you already have a firewall script that has been run?
<madsailor> Lounge, do you mount any drives that aren't in your fstab?
<patwotrik> nisdec, i just saw that. installing :)
<Lounge> at first i thought it was because i'm using the old grub but others are having hangup even with grub2
<patwotrik> nisdec, thanks
<wolfgang> I don't know...
<escott> hylian_, im not sure they even offer a non PAE kernel these days
<madsailor> Through another protocol, perhaps
<bazhang> ColdFire, gksudo gedit
<wolfgang> just need an answer
<usr13> wolfgang: I don't either
<tking> hylian_, do u thnk i shud do a re-install?
<usr13> wolfgang: What are you trying to do?
<nisdec> patwotrik : then go to "fonts" and there u'll find the "text scaling factor" which will increase or decrease the font size just EVERYWHERE
<wolfgang> i am port forwarding
<hylian_> Miguelito: sounds like you are using unity with either a weak video card, no drivers, or unity is just a buggy desktop. I personally chose gnome or xfce for the same reason. Just a guess though.
<Lounge> madsailor: yes, trucrypts, but even when i manually dismounted them all, still got hung with that fglrx dump
<escott> tking, give hylian's suggestion a try and restrict the ram given to the system to something <4gb
<ColdFire> lounge : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1056887/
<Lounge> but i'm not so sure if its even fglrx
<usr13> wolfgang: That's pretty vague. You are wanting to forward what to where?
<wolfgang> Minecraft server
<sacarlson> wolfgang: might need to enable ipv4 forwarding sudo echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<matti_> Hi i hav an really slow ubuntu laptop with 2d Enabled byt still unity-2d takes 50-60% of CPU power ...
<hylian_> tking: I leave that up to you and escott. I can't guarantee that is the problem. It's my gut feeling it is, But I simply don't have enough information to be as certain as I would like. My inner person says yes, if that helps.
<wolfgang> im banned from #minecraft for asking about cracked minecraft
<matti_> i have an Dual core 2.o GHz running ubuntu 12.04
<Lounge> ColdFire:  yeah i only partition thats showing 0  1 in fstab is the /
<wolfgang> i did another port i just can't remember ufw command
<Lounge> but that was generated by default from installation
<Miguelito> hylian_, I have a nVidia GTS450 with 1 gig ram
<matti_> suspect the GPU but not sure since i have issue with my sound card as well since the volume control control 1 of my speake volunes and the other is at full volumen and does not really care what volume i set unless ichoose mute ...
<Lounge> while the rest of them no including swap is 0  2
<hylian_> Miguelito: if you have the internet speed, i would install gnome, log out, choose gnome on the login screen, and see if the problem persists. if it does, you've atleast ruled something out.
<hylian_> Miguelito: did you install the newest available drivers for that?
<nisdec> going to bed.. nn @all
<matti_> have ati mobility x1400 video card
<Miguelito> hylian_, on device drivers it shows 2 - i have activated the recommended ones - it acts like winblows does when an app isnt responding
<fuzzynurfhurter> why wont it show my graphics card
<Miguelito> hylian_, it only does that when Im trying to do a lot
<hylian_> Miguelito: How new is that card? I remember someone on the message boards talking about how the new Nvidia drivers take up a lot of system resources, a bug in the driver...
<Miguelito> hyLian_, about a year I guess
<matti_> is there an way to install windows driver for x1400 in linux some how, playing aroubnd with xorg but no luck ...
<fuzzynurfhurter> can i install ati catlyst through wine and make it work right with my card??
<matti_> fuzzy i guess not but i am guessing
<fuzzynurfhurter> lol i feel ya i have the cd but its for windows
<hylian_> Miguelito: hmm. it's too hard to pin point. it could be unity, it could be your driver, it could be problem x. I still suggest trying another desktop environment to see if this is related to unity. It's atleast something that can be done with some ease, and would help diagnose. It's up to you.
<fuzzynurfhurter> where do u find more desktop sessions??
<ethical> back again   :)
<escott> !alis | tking
<ubottu> tking: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<hylian> fuzzynurfhurter: desktop environment? or desktop sessions?
<fuzzynurfhurter> either or i just want a good looking 1
<hylian> ethical: come back with a good word, i hope. :)
<fuzzynurfhurter> i have ldxe and lubuntu desktop sessions
<ethical>  hylian :  :)  ..  nothing  special ..
<wolfgang> I need the command
<martian> escott: So it seems that on initial reboot the ecryptfs mount must have failed or timed out (I've noticed that on this laptop sometimes it will stall on mount) and so in my home directory a fresh copy of skel was placed. So, on reboot I had the mounted ecryptfs copies and the dumb copies.
<hylian> fuzzynurfhurter: going into the software center and typing the word desktop should give you choices like kde, gnome, xfce. you probably don't want xfce, althogh it is my fave. XFCE makes your machine run faster because it isn't pretty, just very functional.
<ethical> but .. apart from techie stuffs . can i get  help on  a personal topic?
<escott> martian, ok that would make sense. boot to single. clean up $HOME removing the plaintext versions of the files
<hylian> ethical: um.. ok.
<bazhang> ethical, not here
<ethical> bazhang :( sorry
<fuzzynurfhurter> cool thx i like the lxde it looks awsome
<wolfgang> I am trying to run a minecraft server the port is forwarded but i need to use a ufw command in terminal i was wondering what it was?
<mrdeb> hello, can someone help to change fixed width font across whole system
<hylian> ethical: a good chat room for that is ##club-ubuntu
<mrdeb> the club ubuntu is mean
<tbrown2012fb> I hate Operating systems Gerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<sacarlson> wolfgang: did you not try already sudo ufw portnumber ?
<ethical> hylian : ##club-ubuntu .. noted down. but i'm not feeling to leave such a good place like this
<Jagst3r15> where do i check what i have installed hardware wise in 10.04?
<fuzzynurfhurter> hulk smash
<wolfgang> <sacarlson> yes
<Miguelito> hyLian,
<Jagst3r15> like where do i see the intel chip info etc?
<ethical> sorry guys i won't start any personal topic
<sacarlson> wolfgang: results?
<wolfgang> <sacarlson> didn't work
<tbrown2012fb> fuzzynurfhunter: LOL
<hylian> ethical: i personally have no problem engageing in conversation, but the rules might mean you will get kicked/banned.. not by me, but i am not a moderator.
<wolfgang> <sacarlson> wait let me try one more time
<fuzzynurfhurter> lshw jagst3r15
<Miguelito> hyLian, sorry - yea no option to change to different desktop
<sacarlson> wolfgang: ISP problem?
<mi3> !windows
<Jagst3r15> ?
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<tbrown2012fb> Has anyone tryed windows 8 release preview
<bazhang> !ot | tbrown2012fb
<ubottu> tbrown2012fb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hylian> Miguelito: once it is installed, you can change by logging out, and clicking on the circular button by password field.
<mi3> tbrown2012fb: It sucks, thats all I know.
<fuzzynurfhurter> jag in terminal type lshw and it will give u the specs of ur system
<ethical> hylian :  it seems .. moderator didn't ever fall in love :P
<mrdeb> hello, can someone help to change fixed width font across whole system
<sacarlson> wolfgang: did you turn on forwarding
<bazhang> ethical, stop it.
<Miguelito> hyLian, it only showed ubuntu and unbuntu 2d
<ethical> bazhang :  hehe ..  jk :P
<mi3> !ot | ethical
<ubottu> ethical: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ethical> ubottu : got it boss  b-)
<ubottu> ethical: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hylian> Miguelito: in software center, you typed gnome, and then installed it, and it still isn't an option?
<martian> escott: yep, that's what I did. Now to see if it's been reported!
<hylian> bazhang: sorry man, I tried to stop it...
<wolfgang> sacarlson> what do you mean? i did the thing in my browser with the default gateway and i have done this before just forgot command
<tbrown2012fb> mi3: It does not suck. It a new experence of windows and people need to get used to it. I just waiting when the real deal come out:) I cant wait
<bazhang> tbrown2012fb, thats offtopic here
<Miguelito> hyLIan, no I didnt - thought you said it was installed - doing now
<tbrown2012fb> bazhang: Your offtopic
<hylian> Miguelito: ok cool.
<mi3> tbrown2012fb: you can make ubuntu just like windows 8 ! FUCK WINDOWS !! AND YOU TOO!
<Sox> I'm going to install U12 to dual-boot on my laptop along side Windows 7. What type of file system should I choose for the partition that I'll be installing it on?
<mi3> I hate windows lovers !
<fuzzynurfhurter> hell with that tbrown xp pro and vista bout the best u gonna get outa windows at the moment lol
<matti_> anyone that have installed ati windows driver in version 12.04 ?
<sacarlson> wolfgang: in the browser?  I guess I don't have a good picture of your goal
<genii-around> mi3: No need for hate!
<hylian> mi3: come on man. i don't want to read that... ok? thanks. :)
<ethical> :|
<mi3> Hyle: :P
<sacarlson> wolfgang: do you mean in your router?
<bazhang> tbrown2012fb, take it elsewhere
<tbrown2012fb> mi3: Wow some one got up on the wrong side to day
<bazhang> mi3, thats not acceptable here
<mi3> genii-around: you suck only bcos of windows ,dick, now take it!
<tking> I have 2 750gb hdd (i.e 1.5tb on my computer) i used HD1 for windows and ubuntu (dualboot) and Use HD2 as back up, i have moved files from HD1 to HD2 simultaneously while using Ubuntu. My problem now is that when i rebooted to windows, i tried coping files from backup drive (HD2 ) to my MS windows desktop and my "external HDD" some files wouldn't copy at all because when i go to windows desktop CTRL + V or right click paste shows PASTE to be disabled an
<tking> y solution to that please?
<ethical> it was vry rude :|
<mi3> bazhang: ok, I will stop, sir.
<wolfgang> sacarlson> Port forward you type in your default gateway and it takes you to your router then you portforward then next in terminal you do a ufw command and thats it
<fuzzynurfhurter> it wont let me search in software finder
<wolfgang> sacarlson>i dont know the command
<Sox> I guess I picked the wrong time and place to ask my question. :/
<Jagst3r15> do i need an antivirus for ubuntu guys?
<deadmund> Jagst3r15: short answer: no
<bazhang> Jagst3r15, not really, no
<wolfgang> <Jagst3r15> you don't need any realy
<Jagst3r15> and i am using 10.4
<matti_> set un an firewall jag ...
<mrdeb> does anyone know about fonts
<Jagst3r15> is 11.4 stable enuf to use?
<deadmund> Jagst3r15: but don't go around the web downloading and running random programs (especially closed sourced ones)
<matti_> sorry set up an firewall and sleep safer ...
<deadmund> Jagst3r15: they're all stable enough to use in my opinion
<escott> tking, are you saying you cannot move files onto an NTFS (windows) partition?
<deadmund> I don't think a firewall is necessary either
<hylian> tking: there are usually to reasons for this. One is the file, or files in question are inproperly named for Windows. Anything with , for instance, won't work. so jamie's first dance recital.wmv won't play or copy over.
<zallx> iptables
<sacarlson> wolfgang: well if you did all the other steps correctly then sudo ufw 22; would open port 22 for ssh  not sure what port you want to forward and to what application
<Jagst3r15> and how do i check what drivers were/are compatible? I just wiped my windows 7 install for ubuntu
<wolfgang> <Jagst3r15> 25564 for minecraft bukkit server
<wolfgang> sorry
<wolfgang> <Jagst3r15>sorry wrong person
<deadmund> Jagst3r15: you already have linux installed?  Is there any hardware not working? (e.g. wifi)
<wolfgang> <sacarlson> 25564 bukkit server
<Sox> What filesystem should I use for the partition that I'm going to install Ubuntu on? I'm going to dual-boot it along side of Windows 7
<matti_> i do since firewall will keep you stealth and harder to find at least, well sooner or later linux will be virus prone to , it is just an mater of time and at my company  it is mandatory ...
<Jagst3r15> i think it all works but i see my touchpad is not fully functional
<genii-around> Sox: ext4, usually
<bazhang> Sox, ext4
<jrdnn> deadmund If SSH is enabled a firewall is good to prevent brute force password guessing
<Sox> genii and bazhang: That's what I thought. ty
<hylian> Jagst3r15: if your gonna play minecraft, you also need to make sure that the version of java installed is not open jdk or icedtea6-plugin. you need the actual Oracle Java.
<Jagst3r15> i dont play minecraft..
<matti_> just an opinion ... coming from windows world and yes linux is safer ...
<tking> hylian, so should i rename all files and folders? but before installing ubuntu, i hv used most of the files on windows b4 some are school works
<sacarlson> wolfgang: so you already setup on your adsl router to forward 25564 to the ip of your server?   maybe take a look at sudo iptables -L ; to see what other firewall stuf you might have mest with
<deadmund> jrdnn: Are assuming the user is not already behind a router? (either home or personal)
<deadmund> jrdnn: But I agree that firewall's are useful in that case.
<deadmund> Jagst3r15: what about your touchpad specifically is not working?
<hylian> tking: I was just mentioning one possibility... hmmm. well if you are selecting a mass of files, one wrongly named file will stop windows in it's tracks. i would try to copy over like 10 files ata  time, and see if the error still persists.
<Jagst3r15> like on my touchpad i cant go up and down (by making a "swiping" gesture on the right side of the pad)
<tking> escott, yes cant move some folders which has files when i am on windows (b4 ubuntu no probs with these files when i installed ubuntu - i think i hv cut from backup drive to ubuntu and return back)
<Jagst3r15> and i cant zoom in and out by like dragging fingers in opposite directions or in the same direction/inwards
<deadmund> matti_: Linux is more immune to viruses due to design and obscurity.  No matter how popular it becomes it will always have a better design.
<hylian> tking: the backup drive, is it ntfs?
<wolfgang> i have done it before just one easy command i just forgot it.
<escott> tking, im not sure why only some would work
<tking> Hyle, yes
<matti_> ok
<deadmund> Jagst3r15: I think there is special settings for multi-touch features if you look at the mouse / trackpad settings.  Have you done that yet?
<tking> hylian, yes ntfs
<Jagst3r15> no not yet. where would i find that? sorry im so new to ubuntu ;)
<matti_> deadmund:  do you know how to troubleshoot if GPU is an issue or something else anoying my laptop ...
<hylian> tking: have you added any new files since using ubuntu that could be strangely named? if there is even one file in a folder that is named in a way that is unfriendly to windows, you will not be able to copy the folder... and are there any error messages?
<fuzzynurfhurter> there wasnt that many desktop session there
<deadmund> Jagst3r15: I'm not an ubuntu machine right now.  Open the dash and search for mouse, or search for trackpad.
<deadmund> Jagst3r15: it should be straightforward
<tking> no error msgs
<wolfgang> <sacarlson> is there a way to look at previous ufw commands i have used?
<Jagst3r15> k thanks
<deadmund> matti_: what GPU do you have?
<wolfgang> <sacarlson>i did it before
<matti_> ati x1400
<tking> the are just all my softwares etc
<deadmund> matti_: Is that a radeon card?
<sacarlson> wolfgang: sudo ufw converts settings to iptables  so to see results of all your ufw see sudo iptables -L;
<matti_> my computer lags heavily even in 2d, and yes it is ati mobility radeon x1400 on an Dell Inspiron laptop
<tking> hylian, escott  well i just thought of copying the files from ubuntu to the windows desktop since i can access windows directory from here :) what do u think?
<deadmund> matti_: what driver are you using right now?  You can check using sudo lspci -k   and looking for the 'module' or the 'driver' under the graphics card.  The output is big fyi
<escott> tking, permissions will be all wrong but thats fine for data files
<Jagst3r15> i think maybe its just an issue with the driver deadmund
<matti_> ok, hold on ...
<Jagst3r15> like the synaptics touchpad drvier or somewthing
<sacarlson> wolfgang: I"m not sure your problem is in firewall best read http://dev.bukkit.org/server-mods/remotebukkit/
<deadmund> Jagst3r15: did you find the gui setting?  What is making you say that?
<deadmund> Jagst3r15: likely there is only one driver in the linux world fyi
<Jagst3r15> all settings are enable for touchpad
<Miguelito> hyLian, which display manager you recommend with gnome - gdm or lightdm
<tking> escott, i think its permition problems bcos i right clickd the folder i was trying to copy on windows and i saw it is a read only folder
<wolfgang> <sacarlson> i found it but it doesn't say command
<fuzzynurfhurter> how can i find a different kind of session i want to dl some more
<deadmund> Jagst3r15: such as?  Do you have a setting that is enabled but isn't working?
<tking> escott, i think its permission problems bcos i right clickd the folder i was trying to copy on windows and i saw it is a read only folder
<escott> tking, i meant don't copy thinks like ~/.ssh to windows for backup
<Jagst3r15> well on windows7 it just has it dont have to do anything
<Lounge> matti_: you might be using the open generic driver
<tking> ok
<LuckyStar> I've a problem , looking for  help
<Jagst3r15> like u know how when u drag ur fingers on the pad and the page scrolls
<deadmund> Jagst3r15: yes, of course.  But that doesn't answer my question.
<Jagst3r15> that is not wroking on ubuntu
<matti_> lounge i think so lagsa lot ...
<hylian> Miguelito: lightdm is a little faster, but it really is whatever is to your liking. ubuntu currently uses libghtdm
<john38> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS doesnt support 23" monitor for splash screen login
<deadmund> Jagst3r15: but the setting for that feature is enabled in the settings gui?
<ColdFire> anyone know how to get camtasia studio 8 working with wine? it installed 100% fine, but when it load it spins then after a bit it just stops n never comes up
<tking> escott, ok fine thanks, they are all windows pdf, c++ project and word
<Jagst3r15> yes under mouse > touchpad right?
<wolfgang> gtg
<matti_> VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Radeon Mobility X1400
<deadmund> Jagst3r15: yes... mmm
<tking> anyone from UK here?
<LuckyStar> from glasgow
<deadmund> matti_: that's the name of the card, what's the name of the driver?
<Lounge> matti if you have the "systems settings" in your side launcher, go into the additional drivers and select the fglrx
<deadmund> matti_: yeah, try fglrx
<deadmund> matti_: make sure you reboot
<matti_> yes but when i was looking for VESA sometging with another command i got nothing back then befire i reinstalled fglrx
<Lounge> tyhat would be ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX, not the post-release updates
<Jagst3r15> deadmund this maybe? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<matti_> let me reinstall again and see what happens ...
<deadmund> Jagst3r15: this article is extremely related. Follow it closely
<john38> anybody know how to enable full screen for splash screen on 23" monitors???
<hylian> tking: if you have ubuntu and windows running at the same time, ubuntu is going to control it's hard drive partition. You would either need to shutdown ubuntu, or have ubuntu do it. and you may or may not need super user priveleges in Ubuntu.. although I would think not if your files are going from ntfs to ntfs...
<markamber> john38: do you mean that your boot screen and grub is not fullscreen on your hdmi/dvi monitor?
<Jagst3r15> deadmund yes i see it says for 10.4 and earlier there are issues
<Lounge> matti_:  yeah because the mobile radeon x1400 serious should be a smooth ride
<deadmund> Jagst3r15: yep.
<john38> markamber, yes grub screen as well..there is purple screen with black border around it??
<matti_> thank you deadmund for the help, let me see what happens ...   i have troubles with sound cards as well since my 2.1 system is working to 30%, thanks for the help lounge, we ll be back in 10 ...
<Jagst3r15> deadmund thanks for the help :)
<Lounge> should be able to run compiz and second life
<deadmund> Jagst3r15: for 10.04 there is a different guide
<deadmund> sure
<Jagst3r15> oh
<Jagst3r15> where?
<hylian> tking Miguelito escott i have to go, time for me to crash. I hope I was a little helpful. :)
<majuscule> How can I use apt-cache to search only from a given source repository?
<hylian> bazhang: thanks for the help earlier, goodnight. :)
<markamber> john38: I have learned to live with it. But I know what you are talking about. I think it did work when I was not using the nvidia card in my computer. I really can't help you fix it, but I can sort of help you by saying it's not a big deal and I doubt you would be willing to spend the time it would likely take to fix that
<Miguelito> hyLian, yes and thanks
<tking> hylian, thanks for ur help good night
<john38> markamber, your right i can! live with it..its just curious
<fuzzynurfhurter> later hylian
<markamber> john38: it happens before x is even started so all that stuff would be so hopelessly low level, maybe go find a plymouth developer, they will know the reason but the fix as I said would take a while for your exact setup
<john38> markamber, i use AMD pc btw...
<markamber> john38: the only video card I ever saw that displayed everything perfectly was embedded intel, on any resolution. Other than that I would rather look at the text when my computer is booting up. Makes bystanders jealous of my hacker awsomeness
<john38> markamber, cool i appreciate your help anyway
<markamber> john38: yea, sorry I don't have an answer, best of luck
<deadmund> markamber: we are legion
<init[dot]d> omg
<markamber> deadmund: pardon?
<deadmund> markamber: it's a reference to anonymous and hacking :P
<init[dot]d> Legion are DDoS tards not hackers
<deadmund> haha
<deadmund> It's flamebate
<deadmund> as is my spelling of flamebate
<markamber> deadmund: oh haha whatever
<fourfourthree> Is there a limit to the number of cores that Ubuntu 10.04 can have?
<init[dot]d> fourfourthree only twoHardcore | Softcore
<escott> fourfourthree, more than you have
<fourfourthree> My screen is blacking out when I have 80
<init[dot]d> dayum
<init[dot]d> blacking out?
<init[dot]d> have you checked the xlogs?
<escott> fourfourthree, you running on virtualized hardware or something?
<fourfourthree> yeah, its in a vm
<matti_> hi deadmund no change but gtk-gnash consumes all cpu
<deadmund> matti_: I'm not sure then :(
<deadmund> but CPU != GPU
<Jagst3r15> are any laptops sold with ubuntu out of the box?
<fourfourthree> Jagst3r15: https://www.system76.com/laptops/
<escott> Jagst3r15, yes. dell had some (don't know if they still do), zareason is another ventor.
<matti_> okey but something bothers the CPU and if movie is stopping and going meaning something eats CPU ... what does gtk-gnash do  ???
<init[dot]d> Jagst3r15 what happened
<JohnTeddy> Can someone with the latest Ubuntu do this command: 'ls /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libX11.so.6 /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libXss.so.1;' and tell me if both of those files exist by default?
<Jagst3r15> ninit[dot]d i installed fine
<init[dot]d> fourfourthree The Linux kernel recently had an update to run on something like 4096 processor threads (so 2048 dual core CPU's, or 1024 dual core, HT CPU's).
<matti_> reinstall the whole thing ? an better choice !?
<daniel110> So i am trying to install ubuntu for the first time (dual booting with windows) but my hp laptop has already 4 partitions, did anyone have this problem?
<matti_> ahhh gtk-gnash plays swf files that is youtube like right or something else ?
<matti_> deadmubd what player do you use if not swf or ?
<deadmund> matti_: I use adobe flash plugin and i hate every second of it
<Jagst3r15> init[dot]d everything is fine but just havving issue with touchpad
<deadmund> matti_: sometimes I play flash videos using vlc if it's really bad and I really wanna see the video
<harpoonguy> hi, is anybody here really knowledgable in computer hardware/webservers in general?
<deadmund> harpoonguy: just ask your question :)
<init[dot]d> harpoonguy whats the issue?
<harpoonguy> ok haha
<harpoonguy> its no issue, and its actually unrelated to ubuntu at all but i figured since people who deal a lot with unix are here there would prolly be somebody who could answer my ques
<harpoonguy> and
<mahir256> okay #ubuntu so i have a lubuntu 12.04 desktop and a windows 7 laptop. only the laptop is connected to the internet.
<harpoonguy> is 1gb/sec upload realistic for a nice dedi webserver
<harpoonguy> ?
<mahir256> how would i go about 'tethering' the desktop to the laptop using an ethernet cable for the internet?
<escott> !ics | mahir256
<ubottu> mahir256: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<matti_> deadmund, i belive you no one likes adobe ...
<bazhang> harpoonguy, try ##hardware . this is not the place
<Lounge> mahir256: you'd need a "crossover" cable for a direct computer 2 computer connect
<newbeggar> hello?
<init[dot]d> harpoonguy #lopsa
<newbeggar> hi, i could use some help...
<harpoonguy> thanku
<init[dot]d> Professional Sysytem Administrators channel
<escott> Lounge, these days you don't need a crossover cable. most nic's can detect
<madsailor> JohnTeddy,  I have  libX11.so.6 but not libXss.so.1
<newbeggar> i've installed ubuntu to an external HDD, but it only gets as far as a purplish screen with a keyboard then black screen with blinking cursor. what should i try next?
<Lounge> escott: aren't i ole'school
<escott> Lounge, yeah i've never meet a computer that couldn't detect
<newbeggar> is there some other channel i should be on for assistance with this type of thing?
<init[dot]d> newbeggar when it gets to the purple screen immediately press spacebar
<newbeggar> okay, that should resolve?
<Lounge> well my old dell box has the old nic intergraded into its awesome pentium 4 cpu mobo :-)
<init[dot]d> newbeggar should get you to the install screen at least
<newbeggar> i'll try it, if i'm lucky i won't be back. if not, i'll return with more info. thanks Init!
<init[dot]d> np
<intrapata> hi guys i forgot what i idid ,,, but everytime i boot with my lubuntu  disk,, heres what i got   ERROR: OUT OF DISK / GRUB RESCUE>   ,,,,but when i used linux rescue disk and boot to 32bit linux opt. it boots my o.s. what problem did i made? thanks guys
<init[dot]d> whats the offtopic room again?
<escott> intrapata, thats a fun error. it means your bios is broken
<escott> intrapata, you need to create a boot partition and put it at the very front of the disk
<intrapata> escott kinda new here in linux sir,, can you pls elaborate pls :c
<Lounge> escott: thats interesting, i've always put the boot part in the back
<intrapata> <escott>  sir can u pls elaborate pls :c
<init[dot]d> Lounge thats what she said
<escott> intrapata, grub needs to read the kernel and initrd, but it has to do so through the bios. the bios on your machine is broken and cannot read beyond a few hundred megs into the disk. so it fails and grub says "i asked you to read this, you couldn't must be out of disk"
<Lounge> init[dot]d: nailed it
 * init[dot]d bows
<Pinkamena_D> hey again
<Pinkamena_D> i need moar halp
<Lounge> escott: would it work if the boot partition was on a thumbdrive with only 256 mb?
<init[dot]d> Pinkamena_D wazzup?
<Lounge> i was thinking that without the thumbdrive the system would just not boot
<escott> Lounge, it should
<Lounge> bit of extra security on a laptop?
<Pinkamena_D> well, i am looking to run a transmission daemon on one connection and everything else on the other
<Pinkamena_D> (server)
<escott> Lounge, as long as the bios supports usb boots, but i wouldn't trust a bios that can't read the full disk to do a usb boot properly :)
<intrapata> <escott>  sir so you mean my bios is faulty so,,hmm so you mean i need to make a boot partition? on this?  :c
<escott> intrapata, yes and yes
<Pinkamena_D> the reason so that the remote interface can be connected to be the main connection, but the large uploads go on the other
<intrapata> thanks sir escott
<Pinkamena_D> i have tried setting the bind-ip in transmissions settings to the correct interface ip that i want, but it just goes on the main connection no matter.
<init[dot]d> Pinkamena_D use port forwarding
<init[dot]d> iptables
<escott> intrapata, there is a magic limit of 137Gb that if you are smaller than that most bioses should work
<init[dot]d> man the room bot should have some function like .command or .package here
<Lounge> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Pinkamena_D> i have messed with that in the past and it only made nothing work, but i will give it another go. do you have any tips for this situation?
<Pinkamena_D> (does transmission even use a fixed port?)
<Lounge> Pinkamena_D:  you mean a default port before setting it?
<Pinkamena_D> well.. a specific port that all traffic will go over
<Lounge> Pinkamena_D:  its in prefference --> network if i remember right
<Jagst3r15> if someday i go to 12.04 will that auto update?
<Jagst3r15> like if 12.xxxx is released can i install thru the update manager?
<genii-around> Jagst3r15: 12.04 will by default won't want to upgrade itself automatically until 14.04
<Lounge> Jagst3r15: The closest that I can think if is the installation of new kernel-images
<genii-around> ( LTS -> LTS )
<Pinkamena_D> lounge, though you may know the program better then me, that says "incoming tcp port"
<newbeggar> derp
<Pinkamena_D> i am looking for all the traffic here
<Jagst3r15> why is thtat?
<Jagst3r15> seems counter productive
<init[dot]d> wassa matta derp?
<Pinkamena_D> derp?
<newbeggar> so, i got to the install screen, then the blinky white line on black screen. tried both "try before you install" and "install"
<Pinkamena_D> press alt f5
<Pinkamena_D> or alt f6 or one of those
<Lounge> Pinkamena_D: I'm not of now but I think transmission doesn't support udp porting
<Lounge> I'm not sure*
<Lounge> google transmittion+udp port
<newbeggar> maybs i should mention im doing all this on a macbook pro, soz my keyboard commands might not mesh with whatever they normally are? or is that wrong completely...
<xxiao> firefox under 12.04, how can I configure that firefox, e.g. rename my download directory
<Lounge> transmission*
<Pinkamena_D> i am not interested in udp, but i want outgoing traffic, not just inboind. I may be reading it wrong or just stupid, but in the program it says incoming
<xxiao> i click everywhere on firefox, could not bring up that damn interface
<gulzar> How to have only icons in KDE-taskbar? Similar to pclos-kde.
<xxiao> trying to like unity, but firefox is really pissing me off...
<xxiao> firefox worked fine under 10.04
<Pinkamena_D> newbegger did you try what i said?
<ndxtg> Hi. Please recommend me the correct version. I need to run a home server for file sharing/HTTP, but also need X to run Virtual Box for a specific WIn32 system. What should I download?
<Pinkamena_D> if now here is another thing i did to fix it
<gulzar> xxiao: I like Unity but KDE is best .Give it a try
<Pinkamena_D> go into the boot commands
<escott> xxiao, you can change it either through .config/user-dirs.dirs or through the firefox preferences
<Pinkamena_D> and change where it says "splash quiet" delete that and put "nomodeset"
<xxiao> escott: how can I get to the preferences
<xxiao> normally i click on the top somewhere i can make it visible
<init[dot]d> KDE is bloated as fawkes
<xxiao> not the case with unity on 12.04
<escott> xxiao, Edit->Preferences
<Pinkamena_D> init.d did you have any tips for me with the iptables thing
<Pinkamena_D> ?
<xxiao> escott: i could not see the Edit menu
<xxiao> escott: my problem is that i could not enable the menu tabs
<xxiao> darn it
<escott> xxiao, should be at the top. in unity it should get pulled into the menu at the top
<gulzar> init[dot]d: On my 6yr old PC without graphics KDE boots in 35s and takes only aboyt 250MB RAM... and while working RAM goes only about 600MB and CPU about 3-5%
<xxiao> escott: got it now, geez, why is it that far from the real thing that i'm running
<xxiao> escott: thanks. i was pulling my hairs to get the menu thing shown up
<newbeggar> i'll use google-fu to figure out whats what. g2g folks.
<newbeggar> deuces
<Pinkamena_D> what
<Pinkamena_D> about
<Pinkamena_D> what i said
<Pinkamena_D> gah
<xxiao> gulzar: no offense, was a kde lover, until got bite by kde4.0(?), then never looked back
<FloodBot1> Pinkamena_D: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<glitsj16> xxiao: if you don't like the global menu you can 'sudo apt-get purge firefox-globalmenu'
<xxiao> gulzar: plus Qt does not look good, which impacts kde
<xxiao> glitsj16: is this globalmenu common for other apps?
<xxiao> glitsj16: or just firefox
<glitsj16> xxiao: just firefox
<xxiao> hmm...maybe Mark likes it that way, i don't get that
<glitsj16> at least it's (still) up to you to change it
<IdleOne> xxiao: Please keep your comments support related in here, if you feel like chit chatting join us in #ubuntu-offtopic we have a stimulating conversation about ancient OS'es going on right now
<glitsj16> yank it out
<harpoonguy> gah nobody on freenode answers any of my questions
<harpoonguy> wtf is everybody lurking here for?
<harpoonguy> lol
<xxiao> anyone heard Finland was once proud of Nokia as national image and now Finland becomes Angry Bird due to Nokia's failure?
<xxiao> the theory is that it's all because Angry Bird
<gulzar> xxiao: with me its reverse. I was gnome fan. But KDE4.8 is much better and stable. I like Qt -looks. I tried KDe beacuse gnome-shell is of not much use and Unity is really really really slow while working. It has a lag of about 2-3s for every command .. (may be because of my pC config). But as now KDE is my main DE. Enjoy Unity. Hope someday I will make it default
<IdleOne> xxiao: I'm asking you nicely to please stay on topic.
<gulzar> IdleOne: acepted
<IdleOne> gulzar: thank you.
<xxiao> IdleOne: fine
<xcervo> hello can som1 help me with my wireless usb to work on ubuntu
<xxiao> so kde is offtopic here, and I can only talk about unity then
<xxiao> who designed this irc robot
<xxiao> by the way I like unity so far, except for this firefox surprise
<IdleOne> xxiao: You can ask support questions regarding Ubuntu. You can not chat about your likes or dislikes of DE's
<gulzar> Please help. How to have only icons in KDE-taskbar (without text)? Similar to pclos-kde or much better.
<harpoonguy> can seriously nobody answer my questions?
<xxiao> what is DE
<harpoonguy> like
<harpoonguy> [11:50pm] <harpoonguy> is 1gb/sec upload realistic for a nice dedi webserver
<harpoonguy> [11:51pm] <bazhang> harpoonguy, try ##hardware . this is not the place
<harpoonguy> [11:52pm] <init[dot]d> harpoonguy #lopsa
<FloodBot1> harpoonguy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gulzar> xxiao: Destop environment
<NDS|Dog> xxiao: Desktop Environment
<harpoonguy> thats a bit ridiculous dont u think?
<gulzar> harpoonguy: have patience
<mi3> harpoonguy: THAT FLOOD is ridiculous, dont you think ?
<IdleOne> no it isn't, this is ubuntu support not hardware support
<harpoonguy> lol no
<harpoonguy> doesnt matter. ive been redirected like 6 times
<gulzar> harpoonguy: I am not able to see your quesiton. Please post again
<IdleOne> ok, well this is NOT the right channel.
<harpoonguy> lol. id assume somebody who is knowledgable in *unix would have a general knowledge of webservers and computers
<harpoonguy> but apparently not
<harpoonguy> ?
<harpoonguy> lol
<gulzar> harpoonguy: try on someother channel. Not everyone is expert. And most experts don't join irc so often
<IdleOne> harpoonguy: Do you need help with Ubuntu?
<gulzar> harpoonguy: and one more thing. #ubuntu is strictly and only for Ubuntu. I was banned several times by asking other questions
<xxiao> gulzar: how does ubuntu unban you then
<gulzar> xxiao: :D
<gulzar> xxiao: beacuse the BAN system has a flaw.
<IdleOne> gulzar: what flaw would that be?
<gulzar> IdleOne: First answer my question. :) [[ How to have only icons in KDE-taskbar (without text)? Similar to pclos-kde or much better.
<xxiao> gulzar: please elaborate as i'm a little scared by id*leon_e now
<IdleOne> gulzar: I don't know. Now you answer my question please
<xxiao> IdleOne: are you a robot or human being?
<gulzar> xxiao: If you fear then ask only support related questions PLEASE. wanna chat come to  #ubuntu-offtopic
<xcervo> hello can som1 help me with my wireless usb to work on ubuntu
<gulzar> xcervo: post question
<xorrbit> I removed network-manager-gnome, but when I set a static ip (via ifconfig eth0 10.255.255.30 netmask 255.255.255.0) it disappears after some time (a few minutes). Any insights as to why this happens?
<xcervo> i hve netgear n300 wireless usb and my os is ubuntu 12.4
<Lounge> xorrbit:  need to set it in /etc/network/interfaces
<xorrbit> hmm
<xorrbit> any way to avoid that?
<calligar> Anyone know a program I can use to copy my cd on xubuntu 12.07?
<Lounge> xorrbit: and because you're not using nm anymore, you need to use ifupdown.. so after you set your ips for your eth(s) sudo ifdown eth* && sudo ifup eth*
<xcervo> thanks i'll try that
<calligar> *12.04, not 12.07, my fault
<xorrbit> Lounge: is there any way to disable /etc/network/interfaces or somehow make it so I can just configure these ips with ifconfig and they'll stick?
<Lounge> xorrbit: are you using sudo with your ifconfig settings?
<xorrbit> yuppers
 * xxiao finally got openstack running on 12.04
<xorrbit> it works for a few minutes, but then it goes away
<xorrbit> quite annoying
<Lounge> xorrbit: take a look at this
<Miguelito> Hello - does someone know the repository or what I need to do to download the latest KDE 4.8 Desktop Environment
<Lounge> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/save-ifconfig-settings-88785/
<xorrbit> persistence on reboot isn't the problem
<xorrbit> I suppose I can toss the settings in /etc/network/interfaces tho
<xorrbit> but I shouldn't have to
 * xorrbit shakes his fist at ubuntu
<xorrbit> anways thanks
<xxiao> xorrbit: first thing i do is to remove network-manager then edit /etc/network/interfaces
<xxiao> second is to change dash to bash
<xxiao> why is ubuntu 12.04 no longer using aptitude as the default?
<smw> xxiao, default in what way?
<Daekdroom> xxiao, I don't think ubuntu ever used aptitude as default.
<linux_inferno> Is anyone familiar with using Xen XCP with open vswitch? I need some help understaning how to configure it.
<glitsj16> xorrbit: sounds like network-manager is still trying to manage that interface, can you pastebin your /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf? Double-check if that has an [ifupdown] section mentioning 'managed=false' ..
<Daekdroom> However, it is true that at some point aptitude stopped being shipped in the LiveCD
<Daekdroom> Last but not least, aptitude doesn't work correctly with multiarch, which might be headache-y for those that use 64-bit 11.10 or 12.04
<xxiao> Daekdroom: thanks
<Lounge> xorr you can always do: echo -e "auto eth0\niface eth0 inet static\nadress 192.168.0.1\nnetmask 255.255.255.0" >> /etc/network/interfaces
<HF_acid> hey all, hopefully quick question: I've got an old IDE drive with ubuntu installed on it that I'd like to boot from in my new pc but I'm unable to do so via the uefi (because it's connected to a IDE PCI card). I don't want to install the boot loader onto the main drive of this pc and I was thinking/hoping there was a way to trigger the booting from the live cd? I was thinking perhaps by altering the boot options to point to the drive but I'
<xorrbit> so I solved my thing
<xorrbit> had to apt-get remove network-manager
<xorrbit> now my ips stick
<xorrbit> so, yeah
<xorrbit> fuck network-manager
<|cfh|> or fuck ubuntu
<battlehands> How do I create a text editor file using terminal and open that file?  I am using gedit for the text editor and bash 2.4.10 for the terminal.
<|cfh|> slackware/'openbsd win
<|cfh|> sorry i apologize
<|cfh|> i love them all though
<|cfh|> truth be told
<zykotick9> battlehands: "gedit foo.txt"
<|cfh|> but slack was my first distro
<|cfh|> im not trolling i promise
<Lounge> battlehands: echo -e "this is a written test\nthis is the next line" >> ~/test.txt
<|cfh|> i understand all distros have their place and purpose
<zykotick9> battlehands: if you just want to create a blank file, "touch foo.txt" would work.
<Lounge> or use nano
<Lounge> battlehands: use: nano ~/test.txt
<Sox> I just installed 12.04 on my Acer 4830T notebook and I can't get any sound out of the internal speakers or the headphone jack. Any ideas?
<Lounge> Sox in terminal type alsamixer and hit f6 to change your sound card
<Lounge> also check your levels
<Sox> I've tried both of those things, Lounge.
<JeanCharest> #e3bot to see Bots Talk ! This is the future of conversation ! #e3bot ! #e3bot ! The future is now! Enjoy conversing with a bot or watching them talk to each others! #e3bot there is also #botfight , where 2 bots are talking to each others! Awesome! #botfight! Don't forget #e3bot !
<Lounge> ok then try sudo killall pulseaduio && sudo alsa force-reload
<Lounge> see if helps
<Sox> Okay, I'll give that a shot. ty
<[Trident]SamWich> what to type in passwd column for hacking a admin of webpage using sql injection?
<Luceo> How do I switch to root account?
<tr0n> sudo su
<Luceo> Thanks
<tr0n> np
<alo21_> where xchat's tray icon is?
<tr0n> the left side of your screen?
<alo21_> tr0n, It should be write "Connected to 1 network and 2 channels
<alo21_> tr0n, I can not see it
<tr0n> hmm
<alo21_> tr0n, could help me?
<tr0n> there should be an icon on the left side
<alo21_> yes
<tr0n> it says "chat" with an "X" through it
<alo21_> yes
<alo21_> tr0n, is it on the Launcher, right?
<tr0n> yes
<alo21_> tr0n, but I can find the the written
<tr0n> dash home
<alo21_> tr0n, then?
<tr0n> it should be in the recent apps or recent files
<tr0n> or search for it
<alo21_> tr0n, I can see the icon only, but it does not say me how many networks I am in
<tr0n> double click on it
<alo21_> tr0n, ok, then?
<tr0n> what comes up?
<alo21_> tr0n, a window where I can chose which server I would to connect
<tr0n> then youre not connected
<alo21_> tr0n, how can I chat with you?
<tr0n> right here
<alo21_> tr0n, so it means that I am connected
<tr0n> youre on xchat now
<alo21_> tes
<alo21_> yes*
<tr0n> on the left side of the xchat client it'll show which channels/networks youre on
<alo21_> tr0n, just the name?
<tr0n> yes
<alo21_> tr0n, and the number?
<tr0n> it should list the network then channels
<Nytrix> alo21, what the problem?
<tr0n> root: make a user and irc as that
<Guest13965> 0_0
<tr0n> a user on your box, not change your nick
<alo21_> Nytrix, as described here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xchat/+bug/691989           I should see a written
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 691989 in xchat (Ubuntu) "Typo in tray-icon tool-tip" [Wishlist,In progress]
<alo21_> Nytrix, which says how many channels and networks I am in
<ki4ro> .
<alo21_> Nytrix, but I can not see it
<tr0n> it doesnt give a number, just a list
<daniel110> hi i just installed ubuntu 12.04 with wubi, but i am having some problems. First of all my windows don't resize when move them at the edges of the desktop
<tr0n> you just put your pointer on the edge of the window, when it shows an arrow click on it and move it
<alo21_> Nytrix, Can you help me?
<daniel110> tr0n: it doesn't work
<tr0n> strange
<daniel110> i knwo i used ubuntu in a vm with no problems
<alo21_> tr0n, does it work with unity?
<tr0n> yea, you using gnome?
<daniel110> no unity
<alo21_> tr0n, you mean classic?
<tr0n> what ver you using?
<alo21_> unity
<tr0n> of ubuntu
<alo21_> tr0n, 12.04
<daniel110> tr0n: 12.04
<daniel110> but with wubi
<tr0n> not famuliar with wubi
<crankharder> after apt-get install postgresql, no server is started.  /etc/init.d/postgresql start returns immediately with no message adn postgres doesn't start... ideas?
<crankharder> rather: sudo /etc/init.d/postgresql-8.4 start
<init[dot]d> does it say its installed?
<crankharder> init[dot]d: http://pastie.org/4141302
<init[dot]d> sudo /etc/init.d/postgresql-8.4 stop
<init[dot]d> any message?
<crankharder> same immediate return
<crankharder> i've tried purging, them rm -rf /var/lib/postgres ; rm -rf /etc/postgres and then reinstalling
<init[dot]d> ps aux | postgres
<crankharder> not running
<init[dot]d> wierd stuff there
<roa__> ello , I have a samsung galaxy  7 plus , am I in the right channel ??
<tr0n> no, try #android
<roa__> ok , thaks
<genii-around> Hm. Apparently you can run Ubuntu on that device, not just Android.
<tr0n> really?
<genii-around> tr0n: http://www.addictivetips.com/hardware/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-samsung-galaxy-tab/
<tr0n> only on that phone?
<tr0n> or other androids?
<genii-around> Looks like some early version maybe of "Ubuntu for Android"
<Arash> Hello :-)
<tr0n> hi
<genii-around> tr0n: Probably others too.
<Arash> !msgme
<tr0n> talk in the channel arash
<Magpie> hi can anyone help i just updated to 11.10 and i'm having a problem with synaptics not opening
<tr0n> try uninstalling and reinstalling, or upgrade to 12.04
<Arash> ok tr0n :)
<Magpie> how to uninstall? I would like to because it's given me the bloated version and it's only a netbook. Can you do it from the terminal?
<Arash> Magpie try sudo apt-get purge
<Arash> or remove
<Magpie> is 12.04 any good then? I'm on lubuntu I thought it might be too bloated
<tr0n> its not bloated, works fine for me
<Magpie> what are you running it on?
<Magpie> i'm trying purge arash thanks, what is it doing?
<djiefo> Hi there :)      here's any addons I can insta;; to make dynamic boards with openoffice calc? thx
<Magpie> it keeps trying to download dropbox for some reason
<Arash>  Remove packages and config files
<djiefo> damn,, too much typing errors lol
<Arash> try apt-get in a new terminal
<Arash> It'll give you all the args
<Arash> and syntaxes with details ;)
<Arash> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Sox> How do I install an earlier kernel into my 12.04 install?
<Magpie> it tells me some error with dpkg
<Arash> have you run apt-get with sudo ?
<Arash> It should be like sudo apt-get purge package
<Magpie> yeah i did and i tried in a new terminal n it still saying it's locked
<Arash> for example sudo apt-get purge pidgin
<genii-around> Hm. That should be Muon now, not Adept
<Arash> try remove
<Arash> sudo apt-get remove packagename
<Magpie> pidgin?
<Arash> what are you trying to remove ?
<Magpie> i'm not sure lol
<Magpie> i want to remove the drop box
<Magpie> and fix this dpkg error
<Arash> try sudo apt-get upgrade
<Arash> then when finished sudo apt-get remove dropbox
<Magpie> then i want to remove all the nonsense i was given with the update thati's too bloated for a netbook
<Arash> pm me
<Magpie> ok thanks
<Arash> check PM Magpie ;)
<Magpie> oh it still says the administration directory is blocked
<ruhil> hey everyone, i was installing some packages and ran into dependency problems
<djiefo> Hi there :)     there's any addons I can install to make dynamic boards (like crosoft excel) with openoffice calc? thx
<tr0n> if you pm noone will learn how to fix it
<Arash> Hi ;)
<Arash> tr0n Its easy to fix , I already told here
<Arash> sudo apt-get remove packagename
<Arash> removes the package
<Arash> for example in his case sudo apt-get remove nautilus-dropbox
<tr0n> its better to talk in the channel, that way everyone learns
<cerebrix> hey everyone
<djiefo> Hi there :)     there's any addons I can install to make dynamic boards (like crosoft excel) with openoffice calc? thx
<tr0n> djiefo: we heard you the first two times
<cerebrix> havent installed ubuntu in a couple of years.  thinking about it again.  curious to know if i have anything i should be aware of before installing on my specific hardware configuration.  specs to follow.
<djiefo> False, YOU heard me the 1st 2 times
<Guest67132> hi
<Arash> !sysrequirements
<tr0n> repeating wont get your question answered any faster
<cerebrix> i5 3570k on a z77 motherboard.  amd 7870 graphics.  integrated everything else.
<Arash> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<Arash> thats just about perfect bro ;) (cerebrix)
<djiefo> 4 joins...maybe
<djiefo> common, useless comment tr0n ;)
<cerebrix> cool, just run wubi then?
<Arash> use 32 bit cerebrix
<ruhil> tr0n: what about my problem? do i have to repeat as well :P
<Arash> no
<djiefo> lol
<Arash> download
<Arash> and install via boot
<Mandalord> !wubi | cerebrix
<ubottu> cerebrix: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<tr0n> no, if you dont get an answer then we dont know
<Arash> u better not use wubi
<Arash> I once used wubi and It installed 64bit ubuntu on my pc
<Arash> which worked improperly
<genii-around> To put it briefly... Wubi sucks.
<Arash> agreed ;)
<tr0n> no, you just have to be sure it installs the right version
<Black-ops> 64bit is any way good for +2gb ram,unless you have that for intensive work,use 32bit
<ruhil> tr0n: thanx for scrolling up and reading my problem(i doubt you even did that :D)
<Arash> one problem I had
<tr0n> i tried but putty only scrolls so far and i didnt see it
<Arash> was after installing ubuntu via wubi
<Arash> It couldn't find my hard drives
<djiefo> tr0n,  i'm agree with you, but if there's over 5 or 6 joins after our last message, let us post it back again, maybe the new joiners knoes
<tr0n> i run 32 bit and have 4 gigs ram
<djiefo> no?
<cerebrix> oh well, guess i wont really need more than 4 gig of ram.  but the other 4 in my system will be a sad panda =p.  it'll get over it i guess though lol
<Arash> and It listed the C: on /host
<cerebrix> i have 8 in my system
<Arash> second one was It couldn't detect my ipodtouch
<tr0n> thats too soon, try waiting a minute or two at least
<cerebrix> amd drivers dont work in 64 bit then or something?
<cerebrix> just curious
<Arash> cerebrix
<Arash> It depends on your system
<Arash> some systems are made 64bit
<ruhil> tr0n: i have 3gigs, btw why are you using putty? it sucks
<Arash> while others (most of them) are 32bit
<tr0n> i like putty, but i use terminal too
<djiefo> I bet on amount of joins...
<Mandalord> cerebrix: i dont think ram has anything to do with 32bit or 64bit, mostly depend on your chip
<tr0n> most of the joiners are here to ask questions, not answer them
<djiefo> so?
<tr0n> so the ops might ban you for repeating
<ruhil> 32 bit OS cannot utilise more than 4GB ram, so all the architectures with more than 4gb ram are x64
<cerebrix> ahh i forgot.  pae kernel.  i can run 32 bit and just run pae to see more ram.  been a little bit since i ran a nix* distro
<cerebrix> its all slowly coming back to me now =p
<Arash> cerebrix how much ram do you got ?
<cerebrix> guess ill give it a go and if i run into issues, ill come back and pester everyone.  thanks for the help and advice =)
<cerebrix> 8gb
<Arash> then use Wubi ;)
<tr0n> haha
<djiefo> I understand that u feel bad to don't be able to anwsering ,  my question but dude, you don't really care about someone repeating without flooding...  I hate flooders, common, who cares about soft repeating :)
<djiefo> Hi there :)     there's any addons I can install to make dynamic boards (like crosoft excel) with openoffice calc? thx
<cerebrix> ok, ttys everyone.  thanks again.
<tr0n> better yet rm windowz and just install linux
<Mandalord> why wubi? when we have 64bit iso
 * cerebrix waves
<Arash> :)
<Arash> easier to install
<Arash> and doesn't want a plain CD
<Arash> !xchat
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<djiefo> tr0n,  and, notice the happyface and the thx i'm sayin' in my question, i'm not a stupid man, i know what harassing ;)
<tr0n> heh
<Arash> I'm kinda starting to like It here ;)
<tr0n> me too
<Arash> very nice community ;)
<djiefo> Arash,  we are :)
<ruhil> i have 12.04 installed and see a lot of crash reports, is precise still buggy or i have some problem in my installation?
<Arash> Ubuntu is not buggy
<rhizmoe> i get one or two compiz crashes a day
<Arash> Its the programs installed on ubuntu which are buggy
<Arash> for example gwibber is one of those
<Arash> what crashes a lot
<djiefo> ruhil,  u thrust your machine enough to run a last release operating system without any bugs?
<ruhil> gwibber was the software that i purged in the first minute after installing ..
<djiefo> Hi there :)     there's any addons I can install to make dynamic boards (like crosoft excel) with openoffice calc? thx
<namoamitabuddha> By the way, is it polite to say sir in English-speaking country?
<tr0n> sure
<djiefo> why not? :)
<ruhil> djiefo: you should write a script to post this question :D
<Loshki> namoamitabuddha: it is polite, unless addressing a woman, which is why it isn't used much online...
<djiefo> lol
<namoamitabuddha> Loshki: What about conversations in the real world not online?
<Loshki> namoamitabuddha: it's off-topic for this channel, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<namoamitabuddha> Loshki: thanks
<Loshki> ruhil: the LTS releases are generally the most stable, but I don't consider them good enough for production until at least the 4th point release...
<djiefo> ruhil,  i mean... if your machine runs with 3 beefs pulling a chain to turn a gear with  a vapor boost using wood.... u can try to install arlier version :P  just kidding, each bug has its question, and each questions has its solution
<ruhil> Loshki: what's a 4th point release? i have been using ubuntu for 3 years and haven't heard this term...
<namoamitabuddha> ruhil: For example, Ubuntu 12.04.4
<huhmaster> ubuntu sucks
<huhmaster> big time
<huhmaster> mint \m/
<ruhil> huhmaster: is a fool
<tr0n> then leave huhmaster
<huhmaster> guys,
<huhmaster> try using linux mint
<huhmaster> it is built on ubuntu itself
<huhmaster> but success has got to mark shuttleworth's head
<ruhil> huhmaster: mint is just a visual them over ubuntu
<ruhil> it is the same thing inside
<huhmaster> yes, exactly.
<huhmaster> but it s visual interface is much better
<huhmaster> and the new cinnamon is amazing
<ruhil> you just have not met any problem there that's why you are saying that
<huhmaster> because the unity desktop is messy
<Black-ops> Things like aircrack-ng and logkeys dont work in 12.04!
<Loshki> ruhil: basically they are bug-fix releases. I expect/hope 12.04.4 will be fairly bulletproof...
<huhmaster> <Black-ops> +1
<ruhil> 12.04 means the one released in 04-2012, when will 12.04.4 release?
<Achab> i will never undrestand theese flames :D
<Mandalord1> exit
<djiefo> unity is nice... dash home rocks
<djiefo> huhmaster, common
<ruhil> people are so used to terrminals :D
<djiefo> lol
<djiefo> black windows addicted
<djiefo> (they feels like hackers because blackscreens)
<huhmaster> <djiefo> what are you talking about ?
<Black-ops> Windows is hopeless,i wont mind not using NFS for linux
<huhmaster> what has blackk screen?
<tr0n> putty does, my terminals are purple
<huhmaster> who buys windows anyways :D
<battlehands_> How do I execute my python code in terminal?
<Black-ops> They make evrything other than cash into piracy
<djiefo> ./clear stupid questions
<ruhil> battlehands_:  python <filename>
<djiefo> Hi there :)     there's any addons I can install to make dynamic boards (like crosoft excel) with openoffice calc? thx
<[Trident]SamWinc> how to do email injection?
<battlehands_> ruhil, what if the file is in a different directory than I am in?  For example, I press 'cd' and I want to execute the command from here.  However, the file that I want to open is in the "code" folder of my home folder.
<tr0n> [Trident]SamWinc: u were in here earlier asking questions, this isnt a hacking channel
<PorraQuente> Welcome to Chimpout. A black plague is descending upon civilization. That plague is called the nigger. Here at Chimpout we provide up to the minute nigger facts and news stories that are either covered up or buried by the mainstream media. Everything you read here is the truth, gleaned from worldwide sources.
<[Trident]SamWinc> i dint asked it earlier?
<tr0n> hhahahahaha
<tr0n> no, you asked a hacking related question earlier
<ruhil> battlehands_:  then cd to code and execute that *or* python code/filename.py
<huhmaster> I wish mmorpgs were released for linux distros.
<huhmaster> does any company release them for linux?
<Black-ops> Huhmaster: you wont have to wory about if you can spare wine or virtual box
<tr0n> google linux mmorpg
<huhmaster> blackops, yeah that's an option ...
<ruhil> i have dependency problems in installing some packages, can someone help me?
<battlehands_> My terminal wont get back to its main... id?  It is typing crazy characters ^[[A when I press the up arrow, and I can't cd home.
<ruhil> battlehands_:  it appears that you are not using *gnome-terminal*
<djiefo> Hi there :)     there's any addons I can install to make dynamic boards (like crosoft excel) with openoffice calc? thx
<tr0n> try closing the terminal window and opening a new one
<battlehands_> ruhil, what terminal am I using?
<reisio> djiefo: #libreoffice
<djiefo> reisio,  allready posting it there too
<ruhil> battlehands_: try running *gnome-terminal* command from the whatever terminal you are in
<reisio> djiefo: that's what we call, discourteous
<genii-around> "crossposting"
<battlehands_> tr0n, that worked.  Is there no way to get back to this screen if my terminal stops responding properly through typing?
<battlehands_> ruhil, it just opened another terminal.  I guess that is what I'm using.
<tr0n> no
<tr0n> you can reuse commands using the up arrow
<ruhil> battlehands_:  you might have been executing some other program(command) inside the terminal
<djiefo> reisio,  sorry mister close your eyes because i'm sayin' it back again
<djiefo> Hi there :)     there's any addons I can install to make dynamic boards (like crosoft excel) with openoffice calc? thx
<ruhil> djiefo: wiat, what is *crosoft excel*?
<ruhil> now you have to send that again :P
<djiefo> microsoft excel
<reisio> djiefo: as previously stated, you're in the wrong channel
<battlehands_> tr0n, is there a simple explanation for what that happened to me?
<battlehands_> why*
<ruhil> how is battlehands_ getting everytime after posting something?
<reisio> ruhil: pardon?
<ruhil> reisio: he is getting disconnected everytime he posts something... the message is : excess flood
<djiefo> reisio,  yeah that for sure helpfull to send me in a channel with 3 persons against  over a thousand lollll
<reisio> djiefo: lolololol! now begone
<EzimUlILk> hmm
<battlehands_> ruhil, likely
<battlehands_> Any ideas why I keep disconnecting and connecting from the ubuntu IRC server?
<EzimUlILk> Ehh...
<EzimUlILk> Comodo AV keeps doing it to me..
<EzimUlILk> =(
<Arash> @battlehands_ poor quality internet connection
<reisio> EzimUlILk: ?
<ruhil> battlehands_:  tell me if your terminals are working fine now or not?
<EzimUlILk> @battlehands_ or Comodo AV
<wishingmastermin> any idea how to fix partion table without deleting the whole disk?
<genii-around> wishingmastermin: Depends what you did to it
<Black-ops> Wishingmastermin: try test disk
<Mandalord> wishingmastermin: use fsck (the same as chkdsk in windows)
<lotuspsychje> why does photorec write-protect recup-dir after recovering data?
<sprung> Hi. I have a *very annoying* problem. My Unity has a Firefox icon that opens up Firefox Version 8. I don't know how it got set up like this, but I've since upgraded to Firefox version 13 and the button on my unity panel continues to open up Firefox 8. Every time i do it, it messes up my addons and extensions. How can I get rid of the icon or get it pointed to Firefox 13?
<Black-ops> Lotuspsychje: may be because its run as sudo,i faced the same
<wishingmastermin> guys i installed winxp and now i don't get the option to select OS. i use to get GRUB menu earlier
<lotuspsychje> Black-ops: how can i remove a locked dir?
<reisio> sprung: dpkg -l | grep -i fire
<reisio> wishingmastermin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<sprung> reisio, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1057059/
<reisio> sprung: did you install Firefox manually from a mozilla.org bin or something?
<sprung> reisio, i do believe i did
<Arash> hi :)
<ruhil> Arash: hi again :)
<Arash> can anybody suggest a good download manager ?
<Loshki> lotuspsychje: I guess photorec figures you already screwed up once or you wouldn't be there, so it's understandable...
<reisio> sprung: find /opt/ -iname '*firefox*'
<Arash> something like IDM in Windows
<ruhil> Arash: i use the downthemall add on for firefox
<royale1223> Arash: fatrat
<Black-ops> Arash: not as good but try uget
<lotuspsychje> Loshki:lol, how can i remove these locked dirs?
<sprung> reisio, it's not in opt, i'm searching the other dirs and will get back to you in a moment
<reisio> sprung: maybe /usr/bin/firefox is a shell script pointing to the old one
<sprung> reisio, using locate i found there's a dir in /usr/lib/firefox8
<Loshki> lotuspsychje: not sure what you mean by 'locked'. Are you saying you can't delete them?
<royale1223> Arash: if you are comfortable with cli, axel is great. I use it all the time. Even in my android device. ^^
<lotuspsychje> Loshki: the folder as a little lock icon on the recupped folders, and if i try to delete, it cant
<sprung> reisio, how do i get the icon pointing to the right version?
<reisio> sprung: check if /usr/bin/firefox is doing so first
<sprung> reisio, /usr/bin/firefox loads firefox 13.
<reisio> sprung: I don't recall how to alter the left-side launchers (right-click?), but presumably you can just change the path, or delete one and add a new one
<Loshki> lotuspsychje: sounds like a permissions problem. I'm not qualified to help you with nautilus, sorry
<lotuspsychje> Loshki:ok tnx
<ruhil> sprung: remove your current icon from launcher, run firefox 13 and then "keep the icon in launcher"
<lotuspsychje> anyone other knows howto delete folders with 'lock' icon ?
<reisio> lotuspsychje: why do you want to delete it?
<lotuspsychje> reisio: i have already backupped its content to other location, so empty locked folder remains
<Black-ops> Lotuspsychje: try sudo rm
<Mandalord> lotuspsychje: sudo rmdir <dir>  and you may suffer very bad result:D
<arash__> can't seem to be able to download the plugin :(
<ruhil> lotuspsychje: is it some permission problem? you can always delete a folder including the contents by *sudo rm -r <folerpath>*
<sprung> ruhil, if it were that easy I wouldn't be here. I did exactly what you just asked me to do again, removed the icon from the launcher, and recreated it by running firefox version 13. i closed firefox, and it opened firefox 8!?!?
<sprung> ruhil, i just removed the icon from the launcher again.
<lotuspsychje> rm: says it cant remove bacuse its folder
<sprung> it's recreateable
<Mandalord> lotuspsychje: sudo rmdir <dir>
<ruhil> lotuspsychje: use *rm -r <folder>*
<ruhil> lotuspsychje: beware this will delete the contents as well
<genii-around> lotuspsychje: you need the -r for recursive and -f for force if it's says not empty
<lotuspsychje> ruhil:tnx rm -r worked on me tnx!!
 * ruhil got the first point on ubuntu-irc and is really happy :)
<lotuspsychje> ruhil: that was the meaning, delete folder and its content, it worked tnx
<sprung> ruhil, now here's where it gets really crazy. to test, i renamed /usr/lib/firefox8 to /usr/lib/failfox8, removed the icon from the launcher again, loaded firefox 13, locked it to launcher, closed firefox 13, clicked the icon, now the icon does NOTHING.
<Arash> downthem all works great
<cody__> Is google broken for anyone else?
<sprung> it keeps trying to map to /usr/lib/firefox8 and i have zero clue why
<ruhil> sprung: you are using unity, right?
<sprung> oh my god. yes i am using unity.
<sprung> ruhil, should i just ask somebody else later or something?
<sprung> it's okay if you don't know how to help me
<ruhil> then tell me what does the firefox icon in dash home does?
<Arash> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<cody__> In my browsers (chromium/firefox) I can type something into the search menu in the upper left and it will search. If I search on google it just does nothing.
<sprung> ruhil, okay, one more time, after /completely removing the icon from the Unity launcher/, i open up Firefox 13. I know it's firefox 13 because i click help-> about to confirm. I then "lock the icon to the launcher" so the firefox icon stays presistent. i close firefox. i open firefox, unity tries to open firefox8 for no logical reason whatsoever
<ruhil> not from the launcher, from the dash/lens does it open firefox 13?
<cody__> For the most part my connections working fine, google is just not searching when I search directly from google.
<sprung> ruhil, apparently the lens/dash is also trying to load firefox8 because (remember, i renamed /usr/lib/firefox8 to /usr/lib/failfox8) now it doesn't load anything
<sprung> i can only load firefox 13 from terminal by typing /usr/bin/firefox
<Arash> @sprung
<Arash> try opnening via terminal
<sprung> Arash, yes, that works fine
<Arash> then
<sprung> Arash, we've already established that works
<Arash> remove It from taskbar
<Arash> open It via terminal
<Arash> pin It to taskbar
<Arash> (launcher I mean :D)
<sprung> Arash, we just went through that
<Arash> does It work ?
<sprung> Arash, for no logical reason, even after completely removing the icon and doing exactly what you just asked, it still tries to map to /usr/lib/firefox8
<bsdfreak> anyone have experience working on hybrid video setups in ubuntu 12.04/x64?  having some issues with an intel/amd configuration on a lenovo ideapad y470p.
<sprung> yes, really.
<Arash> dependencies
<Arash> know firefox as firefox
<Arash> not failfox
<Arash> this is the logical reason
<cody__> Google is refusing to cooperate. I can search using any of my browsers navigation search toolbars and return google results. When I search directly using google it doesn't even spin.
<bsdfreak> also, anyone have any info on why the chromium project's ubuntu package is not being updated?
<sprung> Arash, you're also not paying attention. I *intentionally disabled firefox 8 by renaming /usr/lib/firefox8 to /usr/lib/failfox8 because i do not want to run firefox8*
<sprung> Arash, i want to run firefox 13 which is at /usr/bin/firefox
<ruhil> sprung: try editing the file : /usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop   - set the "Exec" there to /usr/bin/firefox
<sprung> Arash, now, let's go back to how I remove and recreate the icon by running /usr/bin/firefox. When I do that, Unity is *still* trying to map to /usr/lib/firefox8
<cody__> It appears that the google links for things such as next page also break it and cause it to do nothing.
<Arash> I don't know then :)
<Arash> ask ruhil ;)
<fredlb> Trying to work with vim and the c.vim plugin im running into the issue of not having the "\" work in normal mode, so i can't execute any of the shortcuts. I also cant do the ctrl-f9 shortcut (which would be fn-ctrl-f9 on my macbook) to run a compiled program. any ideas?
<sprung> ruhil, that file doesn't even exist in the directory
<Varikonniemi> ok so what could my problem be, i have no remote desktop viewer, only sharer on my this computer. On my laptot i have both
<pengw> i want to use ubuntuone with proxy
<pengw> how can i set the proxy to ubuntu one?
<namoamitabuddha> proxychains
<Arash> Varikonniemi
<Arash> Remmina
<Varikonniemi> both are running latest ubuntu
<pengw> the proxy require auth
<Arash> is desktop viewer
<Arash> !remmin
<FloodBot1> Arash: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Arash> !remmina
<sprung> ruhil, no wait i found it, typo.
<Varikonniemi> remmina i have on both
<Varikonniemi> but the laptiop has "remote desktop viewer"
<Arash> I suggest you get TeamViewer
<Arash> much better than RDP
<sprung> ruhill: i did that, it didn't work
<ruhil> sprung: sorry then, that was the best that i can do :(
<Varikonniemi> i know about teamviewer, was just wondering where my "remote desktop viewer" has gone
<ruhil> sprung: you can try editing /usr/share/applications/bamf.index and see what firefox maps to
<ruhil> this will require you logging out then log in - in case you find something fishy there
<Dory> Hello, I have an ubuntu iso image on my netbook running Windows XP. How do I install Ubuntu next to windows xp?
<Black-ops> Dory: mount it in power iso and then use wubi
<Arash> just installed skype 4
<Arash> yey :D
<wrapids> Dory: They also make software that will allow you to shrink your xp partition
<wrapids> Google is refusing to cooperate. I can search using any of my browsers navigation search toolbars and return google results. When I search directly using google it doesn't even spin.
<Dory> wrapids: I mounted the iso and started wubi. It wants me to reboot. But this is just a mounted iso so it won't be visible to computer bios
<Dory> Black-ops: ^
<wrapids> Dory: If it wants you to reboot I imagine it knows what it's doing. I haven't installed using Wubi before.
<Dory> wrapids: it must be thinking the cd is in real CD-ROM drive?
<ruhil> Dory: did it started installation or just asking for reboot?
<wrapids> Dory: That question is best not directed at me, as I said I've never installed with Wubi.
<wrapids> Okay, so I can use googles direct search as long as I don't hit return. Return seems to break it. The autosearch thing is working though.
<wrapids> It seems to be greying out the content area when I hit return also.
<Dory> ruhil: There was a button "Demo and Full installation" I pressed it and saw this " For booting Live-CD leave the CD in CD-ROM and reboot"
<wrapids> clicking the search button yields the same effect
<Dory> I can't remember the name of a program which made live-usb from live-cd
<reisio> Dory: on Windows? http://unetbootin.sf.net/
<Dory> yeah
<Dory> thank
<BlueEagle> Dory: The "Demo and Full installation" button prompts you to reboot from the CD. The effect of booting the CD is to run the LiveCD environment. This is an installation of Ununtu that runs off the CD. Performance is therefore hampered as seek times on a CD is an order of magnitude slower than any HDD.
<Dory> BlueEagle: I know :)
<reisio> ...that's not exactly true
<Dory> BlueEagle: I am trying to install Ubuntu next to windows without using a CD-ROM which is absent on my netbook
<reisio> more RAM and using a USB stick instead can certainly help, though
<wrapids> Gmail seems to be not working either.
<BlueEagle> Dory:
<ruhil> Dory: you can use yumi to make a single pen drive (thumb drive) bootable to many operating systems in cluding windows ;)
<wrapids> Anychance anyone is having trouble logging into gmail?
<reisio> Dory: would stick with unetbootin
<BlueEagle> Dory: Bahh... Missed the backspace key. There are links from the Ubuntu home paget to make bootable USB sticks.
<bsdfreak> wrapids: gmail works fine for me
<wrapids> bsdfreak: :(
<battlehands_> In ubuntu, what power saving mode is good for letting my comp rest while I sleep for a few hours, but maintaining everything that I have opened?
<BlueEagle> reisio: No, it's not _exactly_ true, but it's true _enough_ isn't it?
<reisio> BlueEagle: not really, no
<Dory> a bootable usb stick becomes a live-USB read-only. Can I install Ubuntu to USB like to a normal hard-drive?
<reisio> Dory: yup
<Dory> HOW?
<reisio> Dory: there are no special extra steps, just select the disk you want to install to
<Dory> that would be awsome
<bsdfreak> wrapids: sounds like a browser problem.
<Dory> reisio: and it will not modify the boot sector of main disk?
<reisio> battlehands_: do you want just your session to be saved, or for things to actually continue running?
<reisio> Dory: that is also something you can choose
<battlehands_> reisio, stay running
<reisio> battlehands_: you wouldn't want to do anything but let the monitor power down, then
<Dory> then I will insert two USB flash drives, one with installer and one where I will want to install
<BlueEagle> Dory: When you create the LiveUSB (using pendrive as recommended by Canonical) you actually do install the LiveCD environment to the USB-drive.
<battlehands_> reisio, is there a hotkey for doing that?
<reisio> Dory: righto
<battlehands_> reisio,  or a command in terminal?
<Dory> BlueEagle: ;)
<reisio> battlehands_: I don't know, probably not; there should be a command but I don't recall it
<reisio> battlehands_: should be configurable somewhere in prefs
<Dory> reisio: is a 4Gb drive enough?
<BlueEagle> Dory: I've seen a guy running a web server, file server and router on a pendrive as a "temporary seutp" for more than two years.
<reisio> Dory: you might want to choose the second option, 'Something else...', I know that lets you specify where the boot loader is placed
<ruhil> battlehands_:  try *xset dpms force off*
<wrapids> Hrm, it seems like my connections being a little questionable in general...
<xendras> hi... my pc has only ubuntu installed. when i boot my pc, it directly starts ubuntu, without showing grub. i am unable to find /boot/grub/menu.lst. what shall i do to get the grub to be shown while booting ?
<reisio> Dory: I forget, the website says 5
<reisio> Dory: the installer will have its own figure, though
<reisio> I think it _is_ closer to 4, but might be over 4 exactly
<Dory> reisio: ok, it is lubuntu here
<ikonia> xendras: menu.lst is for grub1, ubuntu now uses grub2
<Black-ops> Dory: if its the standard iso then 1gb would be enough
<reisio> xendras: which uses grub.cfg, and /etc/default/grub
<genii-around> xendras: menu.lst is for the previous grub version. /etc/default/grub  is now used, then to sudo update-grub
<reisio> Dory: might be less, dunno
<ruhil> hey everyone, i have dependency problems can someone help me?
<xendras> ikonia: ok got it thanks :)
<ruhil> *in installing some packages
<BlueEagle> ruhil: Not unless you specify which package(s) you are installing and which dependency problem(s) that arise.
<genii-around> xendras: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Hidden
<rnd1> hi! I've spoiled X config on Ubuntu 12.04 (by installing ati wring way) and am removing X now. is there any way I can cleanup the mess without total reinstall?
<BlueEagle> ruhil: Why are you removing X?
<ruhil> BlueEagle: i am installing likewise-open5, likewise-open5-gui,  and winbind
<reisio> Dory: you could always install in a VM if you just want to tour it a bit
<rnd1> BlueEagle: r u talking to me?
<ruhil> BlueEagle: was that for me?
<battlehands_> reisio, thanks
<battlehands_> good night, all
<battlehands_> okay.  I will check
<BlueEagle> ruhil: No, it was for rnd1. :)
<reisio> rnd1: as far as configuration alone goes, changes are just moving /etc/X11/xorg.conf elsewhere will suffice
<rnd1> I have distupgraded two days ago from 11.04
<reisio> you might have to shuffle some modules, though, too
<BlueEagle> !pastebin ruhil: place output of apt-get install that shows the dependendy problems here:
<ubottu> BlueEagle: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rnd1> that is, in two hops
<SCOLL> hi
<BlueEagle> !pastebin | ruhil: place output of apt-get install that shows the dependendy problems here:
<ubottu> ruhil: place output of apt-get install that shows the dependendy problems here:: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rnd1> and everything worked fine
<rnd1> except for growing dislike for Unity
<bsdfreak> reisio: hi.
<rnd1> then I removed unity and added gnome
<bsdfreak> may i help you? :P
<BlueEagle> !enter | rnd1
<ubottu> rnd1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<reisio> bsdfreak: I could use some gum
<rnd1> ok. After back to Gnome the gnome showed multiples of bars, each login doubled the number of bars and menu items. Only clearing .config helped to free screen space. So I decided to make it clean
<Dory> reisio: my netbook is very slow on Atom N270 , so virtual machine no go
<reisio> you only have a netbook?
<ruhil> BlueEagle: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1057105/ i have tried using "apt-get install -f" and "dpkg --configure -a", they cannot solve this problem
<Dory> :)
<Dory> Well, I have Core-i7 2600K as a desktop, but I rarely am at home :(
<rnd1> and then I autoremoved soomething crucial to the old AMD-APP
<harovali> hi, what's appmor ?
<Dory> that's it, trying...
<bsdfreak> oof.  virtual machine on an atom.  good luck.  ;-\
<wrapids> any reason speedtest.net wouldn't be able to check upload speeds? It's stuck on connecting
<StHa> Hello, I'm about to install a test setup with ubuntu 12.04 LTS and MAAS are there any things I need to check before setting up a test cloud infrastruture?
<harovali> I mean, apparmor.
<reisio> you can get atoms with vt-x
<rnd1> and decided to fix it by installing amd-bla-bla-bla.run thingie. After that and some other moves even failsafe X stopped to work. Hoping you can tell something useful. thanks!
<StHa> Or is it really as easy as it seems on the website?
<bsdfreak> reisio: indeed, but it's still quite a lackluster cpu.
<gabriele93> hi
<bsdfreak> and most netbooks have slower hard drives and minimal ram, too.
<gabriele93> someone can resolve it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1057104/
<lotuspsychje> install an ssd in the netbook
<mauritslamers1> question: why doesn't nautilus show the OS type in the network browser?
<reisio> bsdfreak: and the official Ubuntu requirements are 700MHz proc with 512MB RAM
 * genii-around kicks feebly at his n450 atom
<rnd1> To summarize the question: how can I reinstall Ubuntu 12.4 on my desktop system after 'apt-get remove x11-common' without making it from scratch? Thanks
<bsdfreak> reisio: be that as it may, i'd imagine it won't be an ideal experience.
<reisio> bsdfreak: you imagine using an atom for a VM won't be the same as using a Core i7?
<reisio> that's saying a lot...
<rnd1> BlueEagle: any ideas?
<wrapids> My connections going a bit slow but other than that I'm not noticing any issues. I can click on a link on google to hardforum.com and it will sit there and spin forever. Entering hardforum.com into my url bar takes me straight there, minimal load time. Pressing return during a search on google greys out the content area and stops the spinning.
<bsdfreak> reisio: as you may know, the atom in question, an n270, does not have vt-x.  a virtualized ubuntu with cli only may be decent, but running any sort of x11 + window manager would be pretty painful, unless it's something like blackbox or another simplistic wm.
<lotuspsychje> rnd1: can u still enter grub at boot?
<rnd1> I am in the system
<reisio> bsdfreak: all things I'm not remotely interested in
<lotuspsychje> rnd1: reinstall the package you removed?
<rnd1> lotuspsychje: I need to cleanup the kernel modules mess and possibly some other /etc mess
<lotuspsychje> rnd1:or try to sudo apt-get upgrade and update
<Guest44777> are there any web based implementations of Ubuntu?
<wrapids> Finally, an error: Error 408, your browser did not send a complete request in time.
<rnd1> lotuspsychje: is there any way to spot not-iin-the deb
<rnd1> files_
<ruhil> wrapids: which browser?
<wrapids> ruhil: ~all of them
<tking> pls if i backup my ubuntu will it also backup installed APPs?
<wrapids> that came from chromium, upload is failing across them all though
<reisio> tking: if you back it up comprehensively, yup
<lotuspsychje> rnd1: did you try to update?
<rnd1> The following packages have been kept back: ghc6-doc
<rnd1> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<lotuspsychje> rnd1: mostly if you remove packs, updates reinstall defaults
<ruhil> BlueEagle: any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> !info ghc-doc
<ubottu> ghc-doc (source: ghc): Documentation for the Glasgow Haskell Compilation system. In component universe, is extra. Version 7.4.1-1ubuntu2 (precise), package size 4832 kB, installed size 32021 kB
<wrapids> ruhil: Running the standard test on speedtest.net my upload keeps refusing to connect also.
<gabriele93> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1057104/ how i can solve it?
<tking> reisio, am having up problem with my ubuntu on resume i don't see the login screen it just boots to desktop, won't back up and restore mean am restoring the probs
<lotuspsychje> rnd1: i think dpkg can spot not installed stuff, ask in channel please
<[Trident]SamWinc> how to decrypt a file which  is encrypted using solitare algo?
<reisio> tking: won't what?
<rnd1> lotuspsychje: in which channel?
<lotuspsychje> here
<rnd1> lotuspsychje: ok. thanks
<tking> reisio, now if i reboot this ubuntu, my system doesn't show where to enter pasword it just goes to desktop and shows some logink key ring
<reisio> tking: ...which asks for your password?
<tking> reisio, y
<rnd1> Is there any way to check /etc for things, not configured through dpkg? Thanks!
<korn333> Hwo could help me install Photoshop and Illustrator in Ubunut 12?
<lotuspsychje> !info cruft
<ubottu> cruft (source: cruft): program that finds any cruft built up on your system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.16 (precise), package size 97 kB, installed size 1316 kB
<ikonia> korn333: those are windows applications.
<korn333> ikonia: so will i have to just live without them forever if i want to use ubuntu?
<ruhil> korn333: and do not expect them to run on wine :P
<ikonia> korn333: pretty much,
<rnd1> ruft
<reisio> tking: so what's the difference
<rnd1> lotuspsychje: was that cruft a hint to me?
<wrapids> ruhil: Any ideas?
<korn333> Ok, so is there any one here who is a  graphic designer, 3d artist etc. and actually doing business with the opensource alternatives ?
<ruhil> korn333: you can make your system dual boot between ubuntu and windows
<wrapids> Also, how do I flush the dns? I'd google it, but ya know...
<ruhil> wrapids: sorry man
<lotuspsychje> rnd1: i think cruft can show uninstalled packages(not tested myself sorry)
<rnd1> lotuspsychje: thanks. I will read the man and try
<korn333> The main idea was that i get rid of using photoshop and illu and 3d max and maya... and move to all the free alternatives. But I am afraid that none will accept my work for money if it's not in one of the cool bigshot softwares
<ruhil> korn333: you can try open source alternatives for photoshop (i guess that's gimp) on ubuntu, i have not used them though
<tking> reisio,  when i reboot ubuntu, i dont see login screen to enter password before i boot to desktop this is what i see https://dl.dropbox.com/u/46512205/photo%282%29.JPG
<korn333> Yea, Gimp, inkscape , Blender are alternatives to me.
<ikonia> korn333: then you should stick with Windows
<eprom_> Hello Ubuntu users
<ikonia> korn333: if you feel no-one will take your work from tools like gimp, stick with windows and photoshop
<reisio> korn333: there's no way they could tell
<lotuspsychje> rnd1: man dpkg too might be usefull
<reisio> tking: so what's the problem?
<korn333> I thought that  there should be people over here who  would tell me othervise
<reisio> korn333: that'd be me
<korn333> Some client require source files upon project completion
<tking> reisio, i want to fix it
<reisio> korn333: so what?
<reisio> tking: what's broken?
<ikonia> korn333: we don't know what your clients requirements are, only you do
<rnd1> lotuspsychje: yes. thanks. OTOH, I need to rebuild the kernel/init* to remove fglrx...
<ikonia> korn333: it is up to you what you use, use what you feel will work best for you
<tking> reisio, login screen
<reisio> tking: how is it broken?
<Guest1> I'm trying to install ubuntu for the first time, and I'm getting an error, does anybody know what the different error messages mean?
<tking> reisio,  it is not normal, normally u reboot ur compuper u hv to login to be able to see the desktop, now any1 can access my desktop they just reboot my pc viola!
<ikonia> Guest1: explain the issue
<ruhil> Guest1, give the error message
<reisio> tking: don't they have to type the password?
<tking> no
<tking> reisio, u reboot and it goes desktop straight!
<tking> reisio, no password or login screen shown,
<Guest1> ikonia it says Try (hd0,0:): FAT32: error: "prefix" is not set. Then after 30 seconds goes to GNU Grub version 1.99-21ubuntu3 has a paragraph of text, with an entry line that says grub> and I can type something here
<wrapids> Could someone point me in the direction of a good AV?
<ikonia> Guest1: ok, that is a grub error showing it's not installed correctly
<reisio> wrapids: clamav
<ikonia> wrapids: you shouldn't need one for linux
<ikonia> reisio: that will not protect his linux machine
<reisio> ikonia: the sun rises in the east
<ikonia> reisio: what ?
<reisio> ikonia: thought it was state the obvious time
<itmannen>  /join #ubuntu-se
<ikonia> reisio: don't be smart - he asked for antivirus help, and you recommended a product that won't help him, thats poor show if you "know" it won't help as you've just stated
<reisio> ikonia: uh, he asked for an av and I told him one
<reisio> that will absolutely help him
<ikonia> reisio: you know the context of what he was asking
<reisio> yes I do, which is why I gave him his answer
<ikonia> reisio: how will clamav help him ?
<reisio> ikonia: it's an av, he wanted an av
<Guest1> ikonia, i've tried installing it three different ways. The first way was with that windows installer, it was laggy and slow. The second time was with a CD, and it would load past where I get the error I typed, but it would only load to a blank purple screen before the log-in. The third time, I get this. Would you be able to help me with the installation?
<wrapids> Somethings gotta help. SO is giving me problems now too.
<tking> hi pls how do i bacup my Virtual machine?
<metallicanirvana> can someone help me with chntpw? I have tried using it and its not working
<ruhil> Guest1: try doing "ls" there and see all the partitions, then do ls over all partitions(like - ls (hd0,2)) to see the files and decide which is your ubuntu partition
<ikonia> Guest1: how did you install the third time ?
<tking> am using ubuntu, but I need to backup my virtualbox which has windows so when i do a re-install of ubuntu, i don't hv to start installing all the windows stuff
<wrapids> reisio: I'm open to other suggestions.
<ruhil> tking: you must have the harddisk image stored somewhere on your system, you just need that to backup
<tking> ruhil, so i should just copy that right?
<Guest1> ikonia, if I have a hard drive with two partitions, first partition has windows XP, second partition will eventially have Ubuntu, will doing this "LS" affect my windows installation?
<ruhil> tking: yeah, you can do that, then the next time you install virtual box, create a new virtual machine to use that harddisk image
<tking> ok
<ikonia> Guest1: how did you actually install ubuntu this time (what method)
<Guest1> ikonia, i'm sorry if my questions seem stupid, I'm just not sure what "ls" does, or where I do it
<ruhil> tking: or you can backup the virtual machine file as well (it must be located in "~/virtaulbx vms" folder)
<Guest1> ikonia first I went into windows, formatted the 2nd partition with NTFS, went back to the CD installation, and it told me NTFS wouldn't work, so I picked .ext4
<ruhil> tking: the harddisk image will have an extension one of vdi,vmdk,vhd or hdd
<tking> ruhil, am doing a reinstall right now i am using a 32bit ubuntu and its giving me probs. different probs.
<ikonia> Guest1: so you installed with a CD on this occasion ?
<Guest1> ikonia yes
<wrapids> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11175896
<ruhil> tking: using live usb/cd?
<tking> ruhil, i want to install 64bit ubuntu
<Guest1> ikonia I was told it's the best way, and its my first time, so I did that the 2nd and 3rd time
<tking> i want to use USB for reinstall
<ikonia> Guest1: nothing wrong with that.
<ikonia> Guest1: how many hard disks do you have in your system ?
<ruhil> tking: make sure that you can insall 64bit on your machine(i don't know how to do that :P)
<Guest1> ikonia, including external? or just internal?
<ruhil> btw, what's the problem?
<tking> ruhil, but am scared of loosing files and hving to reinstall all the apps that took me days
<ikonia> Guest1: either, any, internal/external/usb/anything
<operatorplik> opo
<ruhil> tking: you can take backup of files but yeah you will have to reinstall the apps :)
<Nirrad> Hello how would i disable keyboard on a laptop  Thank you
<Guest1> ikonia Four. Two internal, and two external, although I haven't hooked up the 2nd external yet.
<tking> ok
<glitsj16> tking: if you want to disable auto-login .. 'gnome-control-center user-accounts' , hit the 'Unlock', change 'Automatic Login' setting to 'off' and hit 'Lock' to apply your changes
<ikonia> Guest1: ok, that's not so bad
<ikonia> Guest1: notes for the future, if possible make sure you don't have any external disks connected when installing ubuntu, that is a common cause of the issue you are seeing (although id doesn't sound like it in this case)
<Guest1> ikonia, the one external thats connected now is 3 terabyte
<ikonia> Guest1: remove that disk and try booting
<wrapids> Would someone mind making a comment of any sort on that SO post to grab moderator attention?
<wrapids> I'm just spinning when I try to flag or comment it, so I can't get it moved to the appropriate section.
<Guest1> ikonia, would unplugging its power source work just as well, or do I need to unplug the USB cord?
<ikonia> Guest1: unplugging the power source should be fine
<ruhil> tking: you can use "dpkg --get-selection" to get the list of all the installed packages, it will really huge, though :P
<tking> glitsj16, thanks seems it has been done
<Guest1> ikonia, ok, I'm rebooting now and seeing what it does
<glitsj16> tking: np, one less thing
<Guest1> ikonia, same result, but it didn't take it 30-50 seconds to go from error to the grub screen. It was more like 5 seconds
<ikonia> Guest1: ok, so currently there are just 2 internal disk, no external/usb or anything
<Guest1> ikonia, right
<ikonia> Guest1: ok, is ubuntu on the first or second disk ?
<Guest1> ikonia, first. I have 2 partitions on that drive. 1 is windows, 1 will be ubuntu
<ikonia> Guest1: ok
<ikonia> Guest1: do you now have a swap partition defined ?
<wrapids> Would anyone be willing to make a comment on http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11175896 ? I cannot submit comments or flag the post, my browsers are just spinning. I'm having some sort of network issue and can't get my closed question moved to the approrpiate site.
<Varikonniemi> is there something i should consider since i am installing ubuntu on a pentium3 setup?
<igor__> всем привет
<Guest1> ikonia, i'm not sure what a swap partition is. Explain it, and i'll tell you if I did that
<ikonia> Guest1: ok, hang on, let me grab you a document
<ikonia> Guest1: ok, I'm going to ask you to re-install using a CD one more time (please). Make sure no external disks are powered on, no usb, just the two internal ones.
<ikonia> Guest1: I'm also going to ask you to skim read this url https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation BEFORE installing then reference parts of it as you proceed with the install in more detail
<rnd1> Question again. How do I restore X on ubuntu, can just install ubuntu-desktop?
<Guest1> ikonia, ok, should I go into that now, or is there some swap partition step I should do before I begin?
<ikonia> Guest1: that document will explain it for you
<jluc> hello people
<jluc> i just installed and upgraded ubuntu fine
<jluc> when i now connect an external drive through esata port, i cant access to its content
<jluc> but it appears in the drive pane of nautilus
<jluc> but when i click on the disk icon, content pane is not upgraded
<jluc> and /media is empty
<metallicanirvana> can someone help me with ophcrack?
<ikonia> metallicanirvana: nope, not here
<bsdfreak> metallicanirvana: this may not be the best channel for your request.
<metallicanirvana> bsdfreak: any other channels that you can suggest?
<ikonia> metallicanirvana: use the alis bot
<ikonia> metallicanirvana: it will help you find channels
<metallicanirvana> ikonia: how?
<ikonia> metallicanirvana: message the bot "help"
<Guest1> ikonia, will you be online for about a half hour or so?
<metallicanirvana> ikonia: thats what i'm asking, how to message the bot. sorry  complete noob here.
<ikonia> Guest1: probably (no promise)
<ikonia> metallicanirvana: /join #freenode (the network help channel) and they can help you with the IRC basics
<bsdfreak> metallicanirvana: you may have better luck searching google for your request.  i'm sure there are tutorials.
<metallicanirvana> bsdfreak: thanks
<AnAnt> Hello, I am using LDAP authentication on my machine, the problem is that lightdm (unity-greeter)  doesn't show all users on LDAP, neither does it allow entering an arbitrary user, how can I fix that ?
<ikonia> AnAnt: lightdm won't list users from the ldap schema, it will require you to type in a valid username
<AnAnt> ikonia: actually, it does sometimes, but not all of them
<Guest1> ikonia, ok, I'm about to reinstall again, but when I get to the one part that I was semi-guessing at I'll let you know
<AnAnt> ikonia: anyways, lightdm doesn't allow "typing" a username either !
<ikonia> AnAnt: ok, so how do you know you have ldap auth setup and working
<ikonia> AnAnt: can you login as a local user and test
<ikonia> Guest1: please ask if you have any doubts
<Panocia> .org
<AnAnt> ikonia: LDAP auth setup is working , because I can login using LDAP user on virtual terminal (ie. tty1-6)
<ikonia> AnAnt: ok, have you looked at the pam rules for lightdm ?
<AnAnt> ikonia: I don't know about pam rules for lightdm
<Guest1> ikonia, ok, with the first thing on the cd I see is try ubuntu, or install ubuntu. I know theres an install option from within try ubuntu, but i've always chosen install. This doesn't matter which I pick, right?
<ikonia> AnAnt: it's worth checking
<ikonia> Guest1: no difference
<AnAnt> ikonia: what are those pam file/line to add ?
<ikonia> it depends what's there
<ikonia> AnAnt: how did you setup ldap auth eg: what did you change to get ubuntu to auth against ldap in the first place ?
<ikonia> AnAnt: you should have had to change some pam rules for that
<AnAnt> ikonia: sudo apt-get install libnss-ldap; sudo auth-client-config -t nss -p lac_ldap; sudo pam-auth-update
<ikonia> AnAnt: check out the last line......
<ikonia> AnAnt: "pam update"
<ikonia> AnAnt: check out the pam rules for lightdm, see what they are doing and where they look
<Guest1> ikonia, ok heres the part I was always guessing on. Theres a slider bar. And under it says "advanced partitioning tool" and thats always what I used.
<ikonia> Guest1: nothing wrong with that at all
<Guest1> ikonia, I see /dev/sda6
<ikonia> Guest1: you should see a disk that you can partition up as you see fit
<ikonia> Guest1: quick question, you're not using any raid are you ?
<Guest1> ikonia no, not sure what that is
<ikonia> Guest1: then I'll assume not
<azi> is there a way to disable the lately introduced desktop system and have the normal windowing style and menues?
<lucafabio> !list
<ubottu> lucafabio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<AnAnt> ikonia: what am I supposed to check in the last line: pam-auth-update ?
<ikonia> AnAnt: nothing, I'm showing you that the last command you did "updates pam" so it's worth looking at if the pam rules where updated for lightdm too - as it sounds like they where not
<Guest1> ikonia the one I keep using is /dev/sda6 type is ext4 size is 35308mb and 1389 is used. The weird thing is, the 2nd partition I partitioned in windows was only 32gb. Wouldn't 35308mb be 35GB?
<ikonia> Guest1: roughtly yes
<ikonia> Guest1: with overheads and rounding it could be about 32gb
<ikonia> Guest1: how many partitions are on this disk ?
 * rnd1 solved the problem with X: - removed ndivia-common, - /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh --force uninstalled wrongly installed driver, plus some apt-get install/remove/install fglrx showed me files to remove.
<ikonia> Guest1: how many are the tool you are using now (partitioning tool showing you
<Nirrad> Hello. Please could someone tell me how to disable a laptop keyboard . I want to connect an external one.
<Nirrad> and  am usuing lubuntu 12.o4 lts
<azi> Nirrad: just plug it in
<Guest1> ikonia theres /dev/sda which is totally blank. Theres /dev/sda1/ theres /dev/sda5/ theres /dev/sda6/ then theres /dev/sdb/ which is totally blank, theres /sdb1/ theres /dev/sdb5/ and /dev/sdb6/ So those blank ones, i'm not sure if those are actual partitons. I they don't have checkboxs
<azi> Nirrad: why do you need to explicitly disable the laptop keyboard?
<Nirrad> lol yes i know how to do that. my problem is my son poured a whole can of pop onto my laptop. so some of the keys are activated even though i am not touching them
<ikonia> Guest1: the blank ones are the actual disk
<ikonia> Guest1: eg: sda is disk 1, sda1 is partition 1 on disk 1, understant
<Nirrad> i have tried cleaning it extensively but but not quite right
<ikonia> Guest1: may I suggest a simple partition layout to make this an easy install ?
<Nirrad> i am also in the process of trying to order a replacemne t online as we chat
<Guest1> ikonia, so then all of sda are partitions on my first hard drive, that has windows, and all of the sdb are on the slave drive?
<ikonia> Guest1: correct
<Guest1> ikonia, hold on, let me go back and check one thing
<Guest1> ikonia, I think I may have found part of the problem. It was trying to install it to my slave hard drive. But I still get the original error I got before. So I'm going to type it, and then type what I did last time to fix it.
<ikonia> Guest1: hold on for a moment
<ikonia> Guest1: what data is on the second drive ?
<Guest1> ikonia, its an old hard drive from a windows machine that crashed blue screen of death, so I just use it as a slave
<ikonia> Guest1: ok, lets clean up then
<Guest1> ikonia, so basically just random stuff
<ikonia> Guest1: anything of value on it ?
<Guest1> ikonia, yeah, I'd rather not touch that hard drive for this, and i'm hoping nothing good was lost.
<ikonia> Guest1: how many partitions should be on the second hard disk ?
<SandJ> Ubuntu 12.04, how do I tidy up the "Dash Home"?  That is, restore the list of recent apps and recent files to be "as new"?
<Guest1> ikonia, just the one, but theres actually 3. One NTFS, one ext4 and one swap
<ikonia> Guest1: deelte the ext4 and swap partitions on the second disk
<ikonia> Guest1: make sure there is no confusion
<Guest1> ikonia, theres no way that even could be windows could there? Thats going to be linux stuff no matter what that i'm deleting?
<ikonia> Guest1: no
<ikonia> Guest1: you can delete safely
<Guest1> ikonia ok, so now theres just sdb1 and free space on that disk
<ikonia> Guest1: better, now do the same on the first disk
<ikonia> Guest1: make it so there is only the 1 NTFS partition on sda
<wayne7> Hi Ubuntu users, Can you help me setup and run GNUnet. I have installed this P2P program using Synaptic Package Manager and run the start the configuration wizard but GNUnet doesn't do anything. I don't know where to start. I've read all the info on the GNUnet and Ubuntu websites but they haven't helped. I'm not a programmer or developer. I just want to use GNUnet the way I use Torrent for P2P file sharing. Synaptic installed al
<wayne7> l the necessary files okay.  The setup wizard seemed to work but it failed to update the GNUnet program.
<gartral> !p2p | wayne7
<ubottu> wayne7: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<Guest1> ikonia, ok, i've deleted the sda6, sda5 is NTFS, where windows is, but i'm not going to delete sda1, because it's about 5gb in fat32, and it came formatted that way when I bought the PC......i'm not quite sure what it is. I think its some propriatary software.
<ikonia> Guest1: that's a bit annoying
<ikonia> Guest1: can you tell if sda5 is a primary or extended partition, it soulds like it should be a primary
<gartral> anyway, is anyone else here experiencing a really weird bug in Chromium-browser where it thinks something has "hijacked" your default serch engine and switces it back to google, even if it's already set for google?
<Guest1> sda5 is the primary for windows, it's 79gb
<Guest1> oops
<ikonia> Guest1: how much ram do you have ?
<Guest1> ikonia 2GB
<ikonia> Guest1: ok, so can you please create a primary partition and mark it as "swap" make it 4GB in size
<gartral> Guest1: your indeed correct about NOT wanting too format that fat32 partition! most pc manufactuers now preload things like drivers and their "Suite" of software for the ease of reloading windows.
<Ycarene> Ok, is there a ppa out there that includes ia32-libs-dev?
<ikonia> Ycarene: it's in the repo - you don't need a ppa
<Ycarene> "E: Package 'ia32-libs'dev' has no installation candidate"
<Ycarene> "E: Package 'ia32-libs-dev' has no installation candidate"
<Dory> What the best browser for the slow Atom N270 processor
<ikonia> Ycarene: that is a metapackage - for many 32bit packages, you get the dev package for the individual 32bit package
<Guest1> ikonia should the new table be primary or logical?
<ikonia> Guest1: primary
<Guest1> ikonia and should it be begining or end?
<ikonia> Guest1: beginning of the free space
<Guest1> ikonia and what should I put for the mount point?
<Ycarene> ikonia - Doesn't seem to be the case here
<ikonia> Ycarene: it is the case everywhere
<ikonia> Ycarene: eg: the meta package will contain various libraries from the 32bit build of the gcc and glibc package
<Guest1> ikonia, oh, I guess i cant use that feild
<ikonia> Ycarene: so if you want the dev libs, you get the 32bit package-dev
<ikonia> Guest1: nothign for swap
<ikonia> Guest1: nothing for swap
<Ycarene> Hmm
<Guest1> ikonia ok, now I want a new partition from the free space to be used for the ubuntu installation?
<ikonia> Guest1: correct, how much free space do you have ?
<Guest1> ikonia it says 31312mb which, i'm begining to wonder if I should go back into windows, use magic partition to add a few GB to the free space first. It should at this point be 28gb. Do I need more?
<ikonia> Guest1: no no no no
<Dory> how do I install opera?
<ikonia> Guest1: ok, create one more partition (primary) that uses up all free space, select "ext4" and the mount point is "/" clear ?
<Guest1> ikonia, begining or end?
<ikonia> Guest1: beginning again
<wayne7> Dory, Just download it and it instals itself.
<Guest1> ikonia device for boot loader installation, sda3?
<ikonia> Guest1: no sda
<Guest1> ikonia, thats where I had my problem
<Guest1> ikonia, ok, my windows laptop unfortunately just installed some update that needs to restart, so while its installing ubuntu on my PC, i'm going to restart, but i'll be right back in 2-3 minutes.
<ikonia> Guest1: not a problem
<wayne7> Hi Ubuntu users, I read the web infor Ubotto referred me to but cannot see how it is relevant to my problem with GNUnet. Can you help me setup and run GNUnet. I have installed this P2P program using Synaptic Package Manager and run the start the configuration wizard but GNUnet doesn't do anything. I don't know where to start. I've read all the info on the GNUnet and Ubuntu websites but they haven't helped. I'm not a programmer o
<wayne7> r developer. I just want to use GNUnet the way I use Torrent for P2P file sharing. Synaptic installed al
<wayne7> l the necessary files okay.  The setup wizard seemed to work but it failed to update the GNUnet program.
<bobweaver> wayne7,  you are using gnunet-fuse ?
<wayne7> No
<Ycarene> Ugh, this is stupid, if I try to install the i386 version of libfreetype6-dev it wants to remove my video driver and gcc
<Ycarene> It's like playing whack-a-mole
<Dory> this is...
<Dory> Ubuntuuuu
<bobweaver> wayne7,  you have tried to play with gnunet-dbg ?
<bobweaver> I think that there is also a gui for the debuger ^^
<wayne7> bobweaver, yes I am using gnunetfuse It its installed okay but I don't know what it does.
<Guest1> ikonia ok, same message I got before. "The installer encountered an unrecoverable error. A desktop session will now be run so that you may investigate the problem or try installing again.
<wayne7> bobweaver I'm not a developer and I don't know how to run the debug
<bobweaver> ahh
<gartral> anyway, is anyone else here experiencing a really weird bug in Chromium-browser where it thinks something has "hijacked" your default serch engine and switces it back to google, even if it's already set for google?
<Zyewni> Morning all. Any partitioning experts here?
<bobweaver> let me try to start it up and run it
<bobweaver> wayne7,  ^^
<wayne7> bobweaver thanks . I have it running on aanother computer next to me if that helps.
<ikonia> Guest1: re-install but see if the partition's are the same as you left them
<bobweaver> wayne7,  I just installed gnunet-gtk-dev and it is working great what are you tring to do on the network ?
<Guest1> ikonia the only other thing I didn't say is I didn't checkbox "download updates while installing". I figured I'd do that once I installed. Should that be checked? And should Install third party software be checked?
<bobweaver> wayne7,  that set up everything for me nice and clean server and also clients and all that jazz not sure if that helps but good luck
<Zyewni> I'll just go ahead and ask my question then, shall I? What would be the ideal partitioning scheme for a 500GB HD with Windows 7 and Ubuntu 12.04
<Zyewni> ?
<ikonia> Guest1: do it after, keep it simple
<wayne7> bobweaver I'll b happy if I can get it to do anything. the tabs work but the search for exampel doesn't find any keyword at all.
<Guest1> ikonia, ok, this is a weird new bug
<ikonia> Guest1: what is ?
<dalek_> Is there any way to add a list of radio stations (in .pls or .m3u format) into Banshee instead of adding each station one by one?
<StarChild_> Has anyone have problem with GRUB_GFXMODE after using guided LVM engryption in Ubuntu Server 12.04?
<bobweaver> wayne7,  you have added stuff to your network ? meaning that you are using gnunet to host torrents not search for them correct ?
<Guest1> ikonia [3634.204790] BUG: unable to handle kernal NULL pointer dereferance at 00000140
<StarChild_> It is being ignored somehow. It works when I dont choose to encrupt during the installation. I find this very strange? Or is it by design?
<Guest1> ikonia never saw that before. Its an all black screen with small white text.
<wayne7> bobweaver, Does gnunet download torrent files or other files. Whenever I download torrents, BitTorrent does it okay.
<dalek_> How do I add multiple radio stations to banshee instead of one at a time?
<c0deMaster> where to find screen color profiles?
<dalek_> Where is banshee's radio list stored... perhaps I can paste the radio list into the file directly with gedit?
<wayne7> bobweaver, No I haven't tried to publish anythign to gnunet. I can't find the network. I joined them by siigning up on the web.
<bobweaver> wayne7,  see PM
<Guest1> ikonia still there?
<wayne7> bobweaver, I don't know what you mean by PM
<Onixs_> PM
<Onixs_> nasty!
<Vincenzo> !lista
<ubottu> Vincenzo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ikonia> Guest1: yes
<dalek_> How do I transfer my Rhythmbox radio station list to Banshee?
<Guest1> ikonia, did you see my error earlier?
<dalek_> I need to move list of about 50 radio stations from Rhythmbox to Banshee.... HOW?
<ikonia> Guest1: no
<Matisse> hi
<Guest1> ikonia [3634.204790] BUG: unable to handle kernal NULL pointer dereferance at 00000140
<ikonia> Guest1: there must be more output than that
<dalek_> is there ANY way to import a list of radio streams into Banshee.. any way at all?
<Matisse> when installing ubuntu there is "UBUNTU NETBOOK" choosable. whats in there?
<zykotick9> !repeat | dalek_
<ubottu> dalek_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ikonia> dalek_: asking every 2 minutes won't change the answer
<ikonia> Matisse: slightly different desktop layout
<Matisse> ikonia, so instead of "ubuntu desktop" to choose?
<Guest1> ikonia, there was, there was about 2 paragraphs of text, but since you seemed like you were away, I tried restarting the PC without the cd, to see if I could get in. Same result as before we started. I'll put the cd back in, and see if it gives me the same error
<ikonia> Matisse: what ?
<ikonia> Guest1: hang on
<ikonia> Guest1: 1.) when the desktop error occurred, what did you do after than ? did you try to re-install ?
<Matisse> ikonia, theres also a software selection called "Ubuntu Desktop"
<ikonia> Matisse: yes
<ikonia> and ?
<Matisse> what happens when installing both
<ikonia> you get the option of two desktop layouts
<Guest1> ikonia, I tried installing, and at the end it said an unrecoverable error had occured. So you told me to try to reinstall. When I tried to reinstall, it gave me that weird bug.
<Matisse> ikonia, so there's like a different window manger?
<Zyewni> If anyone's around to answer some partitioning questions, please let me know
<ikonia> Guest1: right you need to boot from the CD again, select advanced partitions, are the partitions the same as before the crash ?
<ikonia> Matisse: a different desktop layout
<ikonia> Zyewni: just ask, someone will answer if they know
<k1l> !ask | Zyewni
<ubottu> Zyewni: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bobweaver> Zyewni,  I can try what is qustion ?
<Guest1> ikonia, i'll try again, it didn't even let me get that far though
<Matisse> ikonia, and how can I choose?
<Zyewni> What would be the ideal partitioning scheme for a 500GB drive with Windows 7 and Ubuntu 12.04
<k1l> Matisse: you can choose the DE in the loginwindow
<bekks> Zyewni: there is no "ideal" partitioning scheme.
<Zyewni> Ok, let me rephrase
<bobweaver> Zyewni,  that is up to the user try what are you trying to do daul boot is this your 1st time on gnu/linux ?
<Matisse> k1l, so theres Ubuntu normal and Ubuntu netbook version?
<Matisse> Which consequences does home-partition encryption have? Do I need another password and is it possible to configure it after installation?
<ikonia> Matisse: you shouldn't need home disk encryption
<ikonia> Matisse: do you have sensitive data on your home directory
<Zyewni> Yes, first time with anything other than Windows or older versions of Mac OS.  When I installed Ubuntu, I did so with 50GB unallocated. Ubuntu took the 50 and set up an additional 4GB swap.
<bekks> Zyewni: And?
<liuluyao> 大家好
<Zyewni> Should I increase the swap?
<liuluyao> 有人在吗？
<Zyewni> Would that increase performance any?
<bsdfreak> nah
<bekks> Zyewni: Without telling us how much RAM you have - no?
<bobweaver> !cn | liuluyao
<ubottu> liuluyao: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Matisse> ikonia, not really, but i fear the netbook will be stolen some time...
<Zyewni> 4GB Ram
<bobweaver> I think
<liuluyao> Hello
<bekks> Zyewni: Then you dont need more than 4GB for being able to use suspend to disk.
<Zyewni> So expanding the swap partition would be pointless?
<bekks> Zyewni: Beyond 4GB, yes.
<Matisse> ikonia, so if I dont need another password that means no disadvants against a advantages
<Matisse> -s
<ikonia> Matisse: is the data on your netbook very sensitive ?
<Zyewni> Ok. Also, I've seen in some other places where people have put there /home folder on a separate partition - what are the benefits of doing that?
<Matisse> ikonia, not at the moment, but I'm hiring on the CIA
<Zyewni> *their
<k1l> Zyewni: windows likes to sit at the start of the hdd. then there could be 3 partitions for ubuntu, like /, /home and swap. then there should be a partition for data exchange between ubuntu and windows. this should be the biggest partition
<ikonia> Matisse: you're hiring on the CIA ? what does that even mean ?
<bekks> Zyewni: The benefit os the separation of program data and personal data.
<bekks> Zyewni: *is
<Matisse> ikonia, sorry, just a joke
<Zyewni> So that if the OS gets borked, my data isn't?
<bobweaver> Zyewni,  if all stuff hits the fan then home partition is easy to get back. Sometimes it also makes it so you can mount your home dir to any OS
<Guest1> ikonia ok, I didn't get the error this time.
<bekks> Zyewni: Having a backup, your data isnt borked ever. ;)
<ikonia> Matisse: right, so if you don't need encryption you are just going to make your system harder to use and manage unless you have genuinly sensitive data on the netbook,
<bekks> bobweaver: Which is not true for OS == Windows.
<ikonia> Matisse: %90 of people who use it don't need it and it just causes them pain in the long run
<bobweaver> bekks,  correct I forgot about windows
<Zyewni> Bobweaver, being able to mount my home in Windows would be helpful
<Zyewni> How would I set that up?
<bekks> Zyewni: You will not be able to.
<Zyewni> Would I have to reinstall?
<Shauni> test
<bekks> Zyewni: Reinstallation and using your /home from Windows do not have anything in common.
<Zyewni> Ok. Even still, the security aspect is interesting
<k1l> Zyewni: you need an extra data partition for that. read my posting
<Matisse> ikonia, actually thats what I wanted to know BUT what is it that makes it annoying/painful?
<bobweaver> Zyewni,  I mis spoke I meant any gnu/linux  sorry
<bekks> Zyewni: There is no security aspect.
<ikonia> Matisse: managing a core partition that the OS needs to run with encyption
<Zyewni> I meant security as in not losing my data if I accidentally kill the OS
<bekks> Zyewni: The security aspect is called "make a backup".
<Zyewni> lol
<Matisse> ikonia, whats the consequence for me as a user?
<Matisse> slower computer?
<Matisse> typing extra password?
<k1l> Zyewni: if you accidently delete the wrong partition, nothing helps besides a backup. so dont count too much on that one
<ikonia> Matisse: just a headache and hassle
<ikonia> Matisse: it's more than just typing an extra password, what happens if you have problems with it....your data is worthless/gone
<Zyewni> k1l, noted
<ikonia> Matisse: it's a layer of complexity that just causes pain unless you know how ot manage it and you actually need it
<Matisse> ok
<Zyewni> So let's say I shave another 50 off the Windows partition. How would I make that new partition my /home?
<Matisse> ikonia, thanks for the long answer!
<Guest1> ikonia, the partitions are the same, but this thing is really bugging out.
<k1l> Zyewni: you need several partitions. 1 or 2 for windows. 2 or 3 for ubuntu (/, swap and maybe a seperate /home) and the the biggest one should be the data partition where windows and ubuntu can handle stuff (ntfs)
<Guest1> It took 3 attempts to even get to that screen. It keeps crapping out on me before I even get halfway done with the installation
<Zyewni> Windows has 3 ATM
<ikonia> Guest1: please stop making random phrases, if there is a problem - say so and describe it, "bugging out" is not helpful
<Zyewni> Linux has a 50GB partition 'Filesystem' and a 4.1GB partition 'Swap Space'
<ikonia> Guest1: so in the partition tool, you currently have 4 partitions on disk a (the fat one, the ntfs one, the swap on and the ext4 one) and sdb has 1 ntfs partition on ?
<ndxtg> Need your help. I've installed Xauth on Ubuntu Server 12.04. What do I need on my laptop (Ubuntu Desktop 10.10) to "remote access with GUI" to this server?
<Zyewni> Can I divvy up the 50GB filesystem partition as, say, a 30GB Filesystem and 20GB /home?
<Guest1> ikonia, actually, sdb somehow has the ext4 and swap again....I don't even know how that happened....
<Matisse> ndxtg, openssh
<ikonia> Guest1: I'm going to stop helping you now, if you are not checking things as I asked
<bekks> Zyewni: Not using partitions only. You'll have to use LVM to do that.
<Zyewni> LVM?
<ndxtg> Matisse: it's already on server & laptop, but what tool to "visualise" the server screen on my laptop X ?
<Guest1> ikonia what am I not checking?
<bekks> Zyewni: Logical Volume Manager.
<ikonia> Guest1: I spefically asked you to verify if the partition table had stayed the same or reverted, you said it had stayed the same, now I find out it's not.
<Zyewni> Yup, googling it
<Guest1> ikonia I didn't see it had changed.
<baga> Does anybody have a problem with fullscreen youtube video playback on Ati cards? even with video acceleration turned on in flash, every .flv video on youtube lags hard when in fullscreen. anyone know a way around that?
<ikonia> Guest1: so you didn't check
<Matisse> ndxtg, sorry, then I dont know. ssh with -X option would display the started programs remotely, but In your case I have no knowledge
<ikonia> you just assumed
<k1l> Zyewni: the ubuntu filesystem needs not that much, if you have a seperate /home. all the user data (downloads, pictures etc) comes into the /home. so 15-20gb for / is way than enough
<Guest1> ikonia I checked, but I didn't notice it changed
<Zyewni> Ok, that's a lot to take in, but I got the gist of it.
<ikonia> Guest1: then you didn't check,
<Zyewni> So can I safely shrink the Filesystem down to maybe 25?
<ndxtg> Matisse: where to run "ssh -X" ? on server or on my laptop?
<bekks> Zyewni: Basically even less is more than enough, when not storinga ll your downloads in your /home but in a seperate /mydata filesystem.
<Matisse> ndxtg, example: you log into your server by ssh -X bla@bla.com. Then you start firefox in that ssh shell and it will be displayed on your laptop
<k1l> Zyewni: i run a 7GB / and a 30GB /home. but i have a big data partition for the exchange with windows. keep in mind, that windows cant read the linux partitions
<Zyewni> Ok, so putting aside the Windows partitions, for Ubuntu I should have:
<Zyewni> Filesystem: 20GB
<Zyewni> /home: ???
<Zyewni> /mydata? : ??
<Zyewni> Swap Space: 4GB
<Zyewni> BRB. Baby is getting upset. Nap time I think.
<ndxtg> Matisse: thanks alot, that's what I'm looking for!!!
<blackshirts> swap space  4 gn?? I think too big
<k1l> blackshirt: not for 4gb ram and suspend
<bsdfreak> k1l: doesn't suspend just suspend to ram?  do you mean hibernate?
<bekks> Zyewni: On my side: /boot 512M, swap 16G, / 2G, /opt 2G, /usr 16G, /usr/src 16G, /home 4G, /var 6G, /mnt/data 2T.
<k1l> yep, hibernate
<k1l> suspend2ram and suspend2disk (as correct technical terms)
<sergio> !list
<ubottu> sergio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<StarChild_> k1l: even if he formats the /home partition to ntfs?
<Matisse> ndxtg, concerning security you could also use -Y
<bekks> StarChild_: Thats not usabkle with linux then.
<blackshirts> i think not good format your home with ntfs
<k1l> StarChild_: that is not recommended
<Zyewni> Is it safe to just go into the disk utility and shrink / ?
<blackshirts> Ntfs was native windows
<bekks> Zyewni: Not without having a backup.
<bekks> blackshirts: And it is not native linux.
<Guest92785> !list
<ubottu> Guest92785: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bekks> blackshirts: Thats why it isnt recommended.
<Zyewni> If I backup my data to the Windows partition, does that count? I don't have any physical media big enough
<bekks> Zyewni: No.
<ndxtg> Matisse: is there a way to resume session? e.g. after opening firefox & web pages. If SSH is closed. On next connection, Firefox starts again. Is there a way to keep "session" ?
<blackshirts> use screen maybe
<StarChild_> hmm.. I never had any problems with ubuntu and ntfs..
<bekks> blackshirts: That wont help with X apps.
<bekks> ndxtg: No, there is no way besides using things like vnc, nxclient/nxserver, etc.
<Matisse> ndxtg, you mean in the case of accidently closed ssh sessions?
<Zyewni> Assuming I've either backed up my files or am willing to lose them, how would I shrink / ? In Windows I had to defrag and chkdsk beforehand - I heard Ubuntu doesn't fragment files, therefore no need to defrag?
<Matisse> ndxtg, if the ssh works fine, you can close firefox and if firefox is configured correct, then next time it will open the saved tabs
<k1l> Zyewni: just start a live-cd/stick and use gparted
<bekks> Zyewni: You would use a livecd like "gparted live" for doing that.
<blackshirts> yes, use native linux filesystem
<bekks> Zyewni: And you dont have to use things like defrag on linux.
<bekks> Matisse: But it will be closed and reopened.
<bekks> Matisse: There is no way to avoid that besides the apps mentioned above.
<ndxtg> Matisse: hm thank you... not firefox particularly,like jdownloader and  virtual box etc... seems like I must go VNC like beeks said
<bekks> ndxtg: VirtualBox doesnt need a GUI, it has a cli tool called VBoxManage too.
<Zyewni> So I would put GParted on my usb, then reboot - then I would be able to shrink the partition without killing the OS? Would the steps from that point be obvious?
<ndxtg> beeks: ta, didn't that before, will google it now :)
<bekks> Zyewni: Have a backup handy, sicne no one garantees that you wont be loosing data by accidentally doing "something".
<Zyewni> I've already backed up my really important files when I installed Ubuntu
<dalek_> according to research there is no possible way to import a radio station list from Rhythmbox to Banshee except to enter each entry manually by hand :( what a useless program banshee has turned out to be :(
<bekks> ndxtg: You dont have to google, vbox has a quite well documentation on www.virtualbox.org
<Zyewni> On DVD, so they're secure
<k1l> Zyewni: you wont get a garantee.
<Zyewni> k1l, I'm not asking about my data.
<Zyewni> I'm asking about not killing the OS
<bekks> Zyewni: Same answer.
<zykotick9> dalek_: not to mention, banshee is mono garbage
<Matisse> ndxtg, yes in your case you'll need something that starts the program only on the server
<k1l> Zyewni: that should work.
<bekks> Matisse: Like the apps I already told him. :)
<blackshirts> zyewni, you can't resize used partition, i mean active system....you should run of filesystem online resizing..i think
<blackshirts> support
<bekks> blackshirts: online shrinking isnt supported on ext4.
<bekks> blackshirts: Thats why he needs something like gparted.
<blackshirts> bekks, yes..
<Zyewni> Ok, so let's say I've shrunk / down to 20, and figured out how to make the remaining 30 my /home.
<Zyewni> Someone mentioned using a partition to share with Windows? Can you tell me more about that?
<k1l> Zyewni: fire up your ubuntu cd/dvd and use the gparted
<morsnowski> blackshirts, or he chroots unmount the partition and does it from the OS
<blackshirts> bekks, maybe for some future, ext4 would support them
<bekks> Zyewni: Create another partition, use it as /myshareddata and use ntfs on that filesystem.
<bekks> morsnowski: Thats not possible.
<k1l> Zyewni: if you want to use pictures/music/etc in windows and ubuntu you need a partition that both OSs can handle
<morsnowski> no ?
<bekks> morsnowski: No.
<Zyewni> Ok, and that will be mountable in Ubuntu?
<k1l> Zyewni: windows cant handle the linux partitions. so you nee an extra data partition with ntfs
<Zyewni> Got it
<k1l> that should be the biggest partitions, since the most stuff is user data
<Zyewni> I think I'm going to leave my system as is for now, but thanks for all the information you've given me
<blackshirts> congratulations
<Zyewni> Oh, I did have another question. Are the partition labels used for anything other than my convenience? The Linux partitions currently aren't labeled, and Windows is labeled as Don's Machine, SYSTEM RESERVED, PQSERVICE. Can I change those labels?
<k1l> Zyewni: on ubuntu its just for the users recocnition. i cant tell for other linuxes or windows
<Zyewni> Ok, so I can put whatever labels I want on the Linux partitions
<StarChild_> There is a program called Ext2Fsd for windows that can read frpm ext partitions, It's by default read-only state, and is for some reason not recommended to write to the ext4 partition.
<StarChild_> from*
<ikonia> because it causes corruption of ext file systems
<StarChild_> yes.. but read-only should be safe
<bekks> ikonia: right.
<ikonia> StarChild_: no, it's n ot
<ikonia> not
<vlad_> Hi english-speaking bitches. Can you help me?
<k1l> StarChild_: will you support all the users with lost data after using this :)
<bekks> StarChild_: read only isnt that goog for writing things from windows ;)
<StarChild_> I have used it my self, but as it wasn't recommended to write to ext4 I stoped using it
<ikonia> StarChild_: it is not recommended to use it, full stop
<nisdec> just get rid of windows for everything but gaming
<k1l> StarChild_: so dont recommend it to others? or do you want that users loose data?
<StarChild_> ok, why is it unsafe to use it in read-only mode?
<ikonia> StarChild_: the mode doesn't change the parsing of the disk
<StarChild_> ikonia: I didn't understand the last thing you trying to say
<ikonia> StarChild_: then it's best you don't recommend it
<Jens1981> hi i am trying to install ubuntu, every time it hangs on the migrationassistant, ive tried 4 times now. how do i get the installation working?
<StarChild_> I'm just trying to understand why, when the read-only restriction is on (which it is by default)
<wingnut2626> how do i determine the remote access address for a ssh server?
<Jens1981> i dont need to migrate anything but window just freezes when i click next.
<bekks> wingnut2626: it is the IP of the server that runs ssh.
<wingnut2626> how do i find that?
<bekks> wingnut2626: By typing "ifconfig" on the host.
<nisdec> StarChild_ can u GUARANTEE that even if read-only is activated in those suspicious drivers, that nothing weird will happen?
<wingnut2626> so it would be '(username)@(inwt addr)'?
<bekks> wingnut2626: Whats "inwt"?
<StarChild_> that wasn't my question
<wingnut2626> inet
<bekks> wingnut2626: Are you talking about some server in the internet?
<wingnut2626> no that is my inet address
<wingnut2626> thats the ip of my openssh server
<wingnut2626> isnt it?
<bekks> wingnut2626: No?
<bekks> wingnut2626: Where is the ssh server located? Next to you, or somewhere remotely?
<nisdec> StarChild_ My question was the answer to ur question
<wingnut2626> next to me on a laptop
<bekks> wingnut2626: then you can see its ip by using "ifconfig", and in that case it would be ssh user@ip
<Jens1981> hi i am trying to install ubuntu 12.04 onto my SSD, every time it hangs on the migrationassistant, ive tried 4 times now. how do i get the installation working?
<wingnut2626> i get a whole bunch of ip's which one is the one to use?
<StarChild_> nvm
<ndxtg> wingnut2626: can be in form of 192.168.*.* except 192.168.0.1
<nisdec> StarChild_ I would say that there shouldn't be a problem with read-only, but I can't guarantee that and never will
<bekks> ndxtg: Not true. Can be everything in 192.168.x.y - including 192.168.0.1
<idlemonkey> erx
<wingnut2626> yes i havr an inet aadress of 192.168.0.108 but still cannot connect
<ndxtg> bekks: usually .0 and .1 are occupied by the router
<bekks> ndxtg: Thats not true at all.
<|Long|> xchat is sucks balls is there another GUI irc client apps for ubuntu?
<bekks> longshorej: konversation, kvirc.
<MonkeyDust> |Long|  mind your language
<Sino> |Long|: I think Pidgin does IRC, but I really like XChat so I've never tried it
<|Long|> bekks, what is the package name do you kow?
<bekks> longshorej: I just told you ;)
<|Long|> ok let me try,
<|Long|> thanks
<k1l> |Long|: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<nisdec> |Long| XChat-gnome is the best one in my opinion
<andai> Hi. Networkmanager says Wireless is turned off by a hardware switch. It's not. I restarted nm and it still says this.
<StarChild_> I was more looking for a technical answer what is changed, if any, when read-only mode is activated, what it is that can go wrong. I won't recommend it, but im always curious of knowing the underlying reasons when claims without further explanation is lacking.
<andai> It said this once i turned it on, but kept saying it after i turned it back on
<andai> once i turned it off*
<Wavelight> hello
<foraver> Hi
<nisdec> StarChild_ Is the driver open-source?
<Jens1981> Can anyone Help ;)  i am trying to install ubuntu 12.04 onto my SSD, every time it hangs on the migrationassistant, ive tried 4 times now. how do i get the installation working?
<LjL> StarChild_: i don't know the reasons, but it appears that due to something that might or might not be related to how Windows itself handles filesystem, writes may still occur even while in read-only mode. sorry, best answer i can provide
<andreas_> hallo
<ndxtg> andai: Ubuntu Desktop taskbar has a network icon, usually there're 2 check boxes on right click: enable networking AND enable wireless. (i.e. you must turn on the switch AND tick this box, in order to have wifi working)
<Zyewni> Noob question: What're the main differences between nano and gedit, aside from the fact that the first is used in the terminal?
<ikonia> StarChild_: when you load the file system the file system is "read" and passed through the windows driver
<Wavelight> I-ve read the Ubuntu Server 12.04 Help PDF, and there it says that I can manage the server throught a web interface, I-ve read about Zentyal
<andreas_> german ?
<ikonia> StarChild_: that passing through can manipulate the file system even though it's not a direct "write" to the file system
<andai> ndxtg: Enable Wireless is grayed out
<bekks> Jens1981: There is no migration assistant on the stock install cds.
<Wavelight> in essence the Ubuntu Server can be configured throught the Zentywal interface ?
<MonkeyDust> !de| andreas_
<ubottu> andreas_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ikonia> StarChild_: think of it as an "unclean" mount
<bekks> Wavelight: you have to set up all that first.
<nisdec> hier andreas_
<andreas_> THanks
<ikonia> StarChild_: that would be the best way to describe it, but with jounrnaling changing as the ext file system progresses it causes more and more damage/risk
<andai> ndxtg: seems to be a common bug. Weird, cause it worked 3 years ago on ubuntu :D
<andreas_> bin neu hier
<andai> ndxtg: i'll reboot and just use the software switch from now on
<ndxtg> andai: does ifconfig show wifi card?
<|Long|> wow, so impressed kvirc gui :)
<bekks> ndxtg: ifconfig will not show it unless it has an ip, use ifconfig -a instead.
<ndxtg> he just left ...
<oCean> !de | andreas_
<ubottu> andreas_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<StarChild_> LjL: well, it was the best so far, so thank you!
<Wavelight> bekks - thank you
<StarChild_> ikonia: thanks
<LenovoG470> hello guys, can someone help me out with an undetectable built-in mike in 11.10
<bekks> ndxtg: And ifconfig -a show every detected nic, while ifconfig only shows configured nics.
<tking> anytime i eject my hard drive, a message saying "Theapplication Unitdy 2D shell has closed unexpectedly"
<StarChild_> ikonia: So read-only can protect the files, bit not the filesystem?
<tking> any reason why and how I can fix this problem? anytime i eject my hard drive, a message saying "Theapplication Unitdy 2D shell has closed unexpectedly"
<ikonia> StarChild_: the file system is the files
<rdekx> hi
<StarChild_> hmm ok
<tking> any reason why and how I can fix this problem? anytime i eject my hard drive, a message saying "Theapplication Unitdy 2D shell has closed unexpectedly"
<MeirD> I have a process that shows up in "ps -ef" as "... remote.py ...... id=5".
<MeirD> I wanna use grep to lookup "remote.py*id=5" to find it.. is it possible? (I know I can use grep twice, but I wanna do it in one grep command)
<tking> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tking> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<MonkeyDust> tking  use /msg ubottu if you want to test factoids
<nisdec> lol
<wingnut2626> ok so now i try to connect to the ssh server and get "Error connecting: Connection timed out"
<bekks> wingnut2626: Is the ssh service started on that server?
<wingnut2626> yes
<bekks> wingnut2626: How did you check?
<wingnut2626> running sudo service ssh start
<|blackshirt|> check your connection
<bekks> wingnut2626: And 192.168.0.108 is the IP address of eth0 ?
<wingnut2626> prtinted "start: Job is already running: ssh"
<qdb> hello. i have downloaded quantal cd and have written it on usb flash drive with unetbootin. it do not load, shows "(initramfs)" promt. how can i fix that ? ( can reinstalling after reformatting help? as said in http://forums.bodhilinux.com/index.php?/topic/1742-unetbootin-doesnt-work/ )
<wingnut2626> thats the inet address of wlan0
<bekks> wingnut2626: On the same computer you want to connect to using ssh?
<wingnut2626> yes
<qdb> same problem described here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1969716
<ikonia> qdb: #ubuntu+1 is the correct channel, you know this, you are asking in #ubuntu+1, please keep your 12.10 questions to #ubuntu+1
<oCean> wingnut2626: are you sure you're connecting to the correct ip address? If you were connecting to a machine wich is available, but does not have ssh running, the message would be "port 22: Connection refused"
<tking> after using sudo apt-get update i get this error at the end W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/rvm/mplayer/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<NimeshNeema> Which wiki software powers ubuntu community help wiki ?
<ikonia> tking: that PPA appears to not be available
<oCean> NimeshNeema: moinmoin wiki
<qdb> ikonia, people write in internet that it happen to different ubuntus
<qdb> so i hope somebody knows solution and it is common solution
<dr0p> hello, does anyone know any vim plugin that supports executing psql queries from file?
<tking> ikonia, please see the complete msgs, just wanting to know if all is cool
<tking> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/6Cn0rAYq
<ikonia> qdb: you're referencing 12.10 - please keep it to #ubuntu+1
<LenovoG470> Any ideas how to make 11.10 detect my built-in mike?
<ikonia> tking: looking
<qdb> ikonia, but there are more users
<ikonia> qdb: the users for 12.10 are in #ubuntu+1
<blackshirt> i don't know
<ikonia> tking: interesting it appears ppa.launchpad.net precises is totally unavailable to you
<tking> ikonia, how do i fix this?
<ikonia> tking: if you just do a "sudo apt-get update" do you still get those problems ?
<qdb> ikonia, i think i can get common solution for any version, so more users is better
<ikonia> tking: it looks like the host is down
<tking> ikonia, i got it now from sudo apt get update
<ikonia> qdb: sorry, no it's not, the issue is with 12.10 in your situation, please keep it to #ubuntu+1
<tking> ikonia, been so for days
<ikonia> tking: looks like the host is down
<qdb> ikonia, ok, thank you
<ikonia> qdb: thanks
<ikonia> tking: remove the PPA reference from your sources.list or sources.list.d and re-update
<tking> ikonia, how do i do it?
<ikonia> tking: use the software sources tool if you are not confident
<tking> i dont know anything abt linux, sorry can u just tell me d code to type in terminal?
<k1l> tking: use ppa-purge. it removes the ppa pakages and the repos
<tking> k1l, it says ppa-purge not installed... do you want to install it?
<oCean> k1l, tking ppa-purge is not just to disable, so be careful to use that option
<ikonia> tking: if you're very new to linux, you should really consider not using PPA's
<tking> ikonia, one today makes 1 week i am using ubuntu
<tking> ikonia, i always remove it first 3 days for the past 3yrs i have used it several times, but get stock and remove it... now i wanna face it... The most important thing is to never stop asking "Albert Einstein"
<tking> ikonia anyway, what do u think is best alternative to remove the PPA reference source list or list.d
<bekks> tking: Remove all PPA references.
<k1l> oCean: right. ppa-purge removes the ppa pakets too and installs the original pakets instead. i think that is the best way for unexperienced users and i think i made it clear.
<nisdec> Someone knows a workaround for those annoying colord crashes?
<tking> bekks whats d command line to be typed
<tking> ?
<_raven> do you have some experience with linux on RASPBERRY PI?
<oCean> _raven: try #ubuntu-offtopic, this is for technical ubuntu issues only
<bekks> tking: k1l already told you. Use ppa-purge.
<k1l> _raven: try #ubuntu-arm for arm related issues
<MonkeyDust> tking  read this http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<LenovoG470> any idea how to make 11.10 detect my built-in microphone? Thanks
<NewWorld> LenovoG470:  Try selecting it in `alsamixer`
<Mousey> Hello
<LenovoG470> NewWorld: but it was not listed in my Alsamixer
<tking> bekks k1l i have done sudo ppa-purge ppa: WHAT DO I PUT HERE (from this pastebin http://pastebin.com/6Cn0rAYq )
<NewWorld> LenovoG470:  As in in `alsamixer` choose Capture (F4) and use Up/Dn for Input Source to select which mic to use
<Guest28259> Hi
<LenovoG470> NewWorld, my capture only have Capture and Analog mike boost
<NewWorld> LenovoG470:  I'm not sure then, sorry
<Guest28259> Hi
<LenovoG470> NewWorld, thanks
<oCean> Guest28259: welcome to #ubuntu, do you have a technical support question?
<tking> k1l, i mean now am using the sudo ppa-purge command but don't know the actual PPA to be removed
<tking> MonkeyDust, k1l i have done sudo ppa-purge ppa: WHAT DO I PUT HERE (from this pastebin http://pastebin.com/6Cn0rAYq )
<bekks> tking: Please dont SHOUT at us that often.
<tking> sorry
<LenovoG470> which driver to choose in additional drivers, ATI drivers or ATI post-release drivers? Thanks
<CaBa> hi
<CaBa> i have a problem with gdm i think. when i try to log in with a user for the first time (users are provided via ldap) then gdm hangs
<CaBa> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=LTsQ7DTN
<phoenix_> Ever heard of internet on wlan0 stopping untill you disconnect and reconnect to a network? other devices keep working
<phoenix_> Ever heard of internet on wlan0 stopping untill you disconnect and reconnect to a network? other devices keep working
<imanc> is there a version of ubuntu that comes shipped with python2.7.1 or later?
<CaBa> anyone on the gdm issue?
<oCean> !info python
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.7.3-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 162 kB, installed size 658 kB
<oCean> imanc: current LTS version (12.04) uses ^^
<lebedev> At what point Ubuntu uses /etc/default/keyboard? Maybe I'm wrong, but it seems this file used by unity.
<imanc> oCean: wooop!
<shuai> 怎么没讨论的？
<LjL> !cn | shuai
<ubottu> shuai: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<alo21> could someone tells me what skills should I have to fix bugs?
<dare> first catch the bug
<elky> alo21, #ubuntu-bugs is a good place to ask about helping with bugs. even if you can't fix them, you can still triage them or test stuff
<alo21> elky: I have asked there yet... but nobody answer
<elky> Patience is one of the skills you need ;)
<LenovoG470> any one, how to detect my built-in mic, it was not shown in both alsamixer and the gui alsa controller. Thanksd
<SkippersBoss> caba, not according to your paste bin info
<bobweaver> Is there any way to mix audio from the cli like bands and channel's   example  somecommand -band +16db -channel 22k
<morsnowski> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<oCean> bobweaver: (alsa) amixer can do things like  amixer sset Master toggle 50%
<SkippersBoss> caba, Firstly i am not an expert but hunting on the web leads me to believe it is an ownership issue of some sorts
<CaBa> SkippersBoss: hm. i'm considering to use lightdm instead, where this issue does not occur, but i dont seem to find how one can make lightdm remember the WM a user chose, just as all other DMs do
<kapz> I dual boot win7 with ubuntu 12.04...how can I copy the multiple symlinked folder(windows) within ubuntu to windows partition?
<bekks> kapz: No.
<SkippersBoss> CaBa,  some one else in this channel will know the answer to that
<SkippersBoss> :-)
<bekks> kapz: Windows does not know anything about symlinks and non-windows permissions.
<crond> hmm, the unity panel is set to autohide, but it's just ...stuck.  Not autohiding.  Anyone now how to fix that, apart from a logout/login?
<fAz4> $top reports  console-kit-daemon has swapped 2G !!!?
<bekks> fAz4: top cant report that at all.
<Ycarene> I have an odd problem I don't know if it's an ubuntu problem or a mediatomb problem but the issue is that I cannot get mediatomb to bind to the network interface if started from an init script, but it will if it's started from a user.
<bekks> fAz4: Provide a pastebin please to show that.
<fAz4> bekks: why ?
<bekks> fAz4: Because top does not show which app has swapped how much into swap currently.
<oCean> bekks: sure, you can add fields
<CaBa> anyone on how to make lightdm remember the users WM choice?
<fAz4> bekks: in top -> O then p
<kapz> wel bekks, am trying to cp -a C drive to new ssd inhstalls and linux complains that the folder Documents and Settingd has multiple symlinks and that it cannot copy it
<bekks> fAz4: And whats the amount of "used" in the 4th line?
<bekks> (Swap summary)
<fAz4> bekks: 2.0g
<MonkeyDust> CaBa  it automatically remembers your last choice and if it doesnt, you can ask here to try and find out why
<ethical> hlw guys
<CaBa> MonkeyDust: well it doesn't
<CaBa> MonkeyDust: thats what i just asked
<CaBa> MonkeyDust: it always defaults to "ubuntu", i.e. unity, even if i used xfce, kde, gnome or whatever before
<ethical> hey guys... listen
<ethical> i've a problem..
<MonkeyDust> ethical  in 1 line please
<CaBa> MonkeyDust: any idea where lightdm should store the information about the environment used last?
<MonkeyDust> CaBa  no, never had that issue myself
<ethical> MonkeyDust: whenever someone enters in any irc channel  it shows something like . hisname+ipaddress+domain from where he cam ..
<ethical> is it safe to chat here
<CaBa> MonkeyDust: is there a channel dedicated to lightdm?
<CaBa> MonkeyDust: and are you absolutely sure that for you it remembers the choice?
<oCean> ethical: for support/discussion on using the Freenode network, please /join #freenode
<ethical> ocean: i'm already there  :)
<MonkeyDust> CaBa  no, wait a bit longer, maybe someone here knows
<oCean> ethical: no you are not
<oCean> ethical: you are connected to the freenode network, in channel #ubuntu
<ethical> in channel #ubuntu-server
<serdotlin> anyone know how take screenshot of lightdm login screen?
<ethical> by d way .. dats not answer to my ques my friend @ oCean . ..
<oCean> ethical: no, not -server you are in #ubuntu
<ethical> oCean : o really :0
<ethical> ooops
<oCean> ethical: ok, fine. This channel is for technical Ubuntu issues only. Again, if you wish to discuss using the Freenode network (and if it is secure etc) /join #freenode channel and ask there
<ethical> anyways..      .. my mistake :P
<ethical> oCean : thank you sir , i would love to do that ..
<Krolli> i want to use ubuntu but im on windows right now.  what will i have to be aware of when switching over to ubuntu?
<Krolli> from windows to ubuntu as my primary os
<oCean> Krolli: I'd recommend running a dualboot configuration for a while, just to discover what it is like to be using Linux
<Krolli> I see...
<oCean> !dualboot | Krolli
<ubottu> Krolli: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Krolli> i mostly use only browser and simple programs anyway
<Krolli> problem is i have a microsoft wireless keyboard and ive heard that linux isnt good for drivers
<CaBa> anyone on the lightdm issue?
<oCean> Krolli: ok, while they're trying to catch up, Linux isn't really good running games
<Krolli> i cant imagine microsoft making a driver for linux
<bekks> Krolli: Actually they already did.
<SkippersBoss> Kolli, most hardware works out of the box on linux
<oCean> Krolli: lots of wireless stuff just works out of the box. It's the specific keys that might not work
<Krolli> :s
<oCean> it's true! :)
<Krolli> you mean special keys
<oCean> those, yes
<oCean> and you probably mean cordless
<oCean> I'm not sure what the difference is, actually.. hehe
<Krolli> well its name is "Wireless Comfort Desktop 5000"
<Krolli> so no i didnt
<bekks> Thats not a wifi stuff, but a cordless stuff.
<Krolli> its wireless
<CaBa> Krolli: microsoft contributed to the samba project
<CaBa> i.e. submitted code
<LenovoG470> anyone, how to make 11.10 see my built-in mic? Thanks
<bekks> Krolli: So it has its own IP then, and it uses the Ethernet stack?
<Krolli> it is wireless, not wifi
<Krolli> wireless != wifi
<bekks> Krolli: And whats the difference between wireless and cordless to you?
<oCean> I know I started, but actually I don't think this discussion really matters for what Krolli is asking
<newbie|2> beidgui recognizes my card reader, but comes back with an error message that leads me to an explanation - there are two daemons that conflict with the mozilla plugin and with one another.  How do i Fix that?
<newbie|2> when I try to read the data on my ID card
<OerHeks> newbie|2, EID ?
<newbie|2> yes
<newbie|2> OerHeks: Yes
<newbie|2> Belgian ID card
<inashdeen> hi there, I want to create a deb package for a custom keyboard layout i have. i read documentation from here, http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/packaging-new-software.html , but it seems that it is building a deb from source. I dont want to build from source, i just want the deb to cd my "jw" file tu /usr/share/x11/xkb/symbols as well as some postcont to add configuration to /usr/share/x11/xkb/rules/exdev.xml . can someon
<OerHeks> newbie|2, there is a howto > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Eid but for problem solving i suggest join #ubuntu-nl
<bobweaver> inashdeen,  look at post/preinst  scripts
<bobweaver> there in the debian/ folder
<newbie|2> OerHeks: I don't speak Dutch
<CaBa> MonkeyDust: ah, it seems that lightdm actually *does* remember the choice, it just doesn't visualize it like gdm does. the icon of the current choice still shows the ubuntu desktop, even though its going to start kde or whatever else
<bobweaver> inashdeen,  also read the debian new maintianers guide It is Great !
<newbie|2> OerHeks: English or French and, if I really need to, a little Italian
<cipher__> can anyone help me get my nvidia gpu working?
<cipher__> currently only my integrated sandybridge will run
<Arash> hello :-)
<bekks> cipher__: Did you disable the integrated grapics and enable the external card in the BIOS?
<cipher__> bekks: my bios doesn't have any support for that. it is a optimus machine
<Eagleman> dhclient eth1 isnt doing anything on ubuntu
<OerHeks> cipher__, look at bumblebee > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee and the #bumblebee irc channel here on freenode, those guys are up2date
<bekks> cipher__: Then you have to use bumblebee e.g. to switch the active card.
<SIMSU> hello
<cipher__> beeks: yeah i've been trying to get it working
<SIMSU> can someone help me
<MonkeyDust> SIMSU  if you're sweet
<Arash> Im noob :D
<SIMSU> i am sweet
<Arash> how can I learn ubuntu ?
<MonkeyDust> Arash  by using it, like we all did
<Arash> simsu how can I help :D
<chu> Arash: Just keep using it.
<SIMSU> i installed nvidia driver on my ubuntu after i reboot i can't log in
<Arash> these 2 are irrelevant you are using the wrong password while logging in
<SIMSU> it shows cui charecter user interface
<Fuchs> SIMSU: how did you install it?
<cipher__> bekks: i purged bumblebee, all the config files, the black lists, and reinstalled it. now it will start, but it does not display anything: cipher@panodora:~$ sudo optirun glxspheres  .. Polygons in scene: 62464
<cipher__> same with my user id
<SIMSU> by using harsware drivers software
<Eagleman> dhclient eth1 isnt doing anything on ubuntu
<Fuchs> SIMSU: okay, to get your graphical interface back, you should be able to do a   sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.nvidia.notworking     in the terminal.  After that please do a   sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh   and then a reboot.  You should have your graphical user interface back (wihtout the nvidia drivers, though) and a bug report file, which can help us to find the issue.
<SIMSU> hey fuchs how do i get the terminal if ican't log in
<SIMSU> can i use a live cd
<SIMSU> i am now using a live cd
<Fuchs> SIMSU: oh, I assumed you have a terminal by your descriptions
<SIMSU> how can is olve this problem using live cd ?
<cipher__> bekks, in /etc/bumblebee.conf i forced the driver to nvidia, here is the outut when trying to run it now: http://pastie.org/4142847
<cipher__> or anyone
<Fuchs> SIMSU: if you are on a live CD, you can mount your / directory and rename the xorg.conf file. However, this will make things harder to debug, since you can't create a good nvidia bug report, not even by chrooting (which is a pain anyway)
<uskerine> troff: fatal error: can't find macro file ms
<uskerine> where is "ms" macro set in ubuntu? (for groff)
<cipher__> I recall i had to change something in my x.org conf file i believe, it originally get it wokring
<cipher__> bekks, i assume you follow since you're not saying otherwise?
<bekks> cipher__: I dont have an optimus chipset so I cant help you on that issue.
<cipher__> and you wait until now to tell me this :(
<SIMSU> hey fuchs the xorg.conf file in folder x11 has the name xorg.conf.failsafe
<Eagleman> Why isnt dhclient getting an ip address?
<Fuchs> SIMSU: that's strange. Can you get a copy of the  /var/log/Xorg.0.log*  files and put them in a pastebin?
<bekks> Eagleman: Because of a non-connected cable, no DHCP offer, etc.
<xiangjianfeng> hello.everyone
<SIMSU> it's empty
<luis_> hola
<SIMSU> @ fuchs it's empty
<Fuchs> SIMSU: all of them?
<Fuchs> SIMSU: if so, something appears to be broken in a rather bad way.  What driver did you use before, and did you have a graphical interface with it?
<Fuchs> SIMSU: because from a live cd you could, in theory, chroot into your installed system and install/uninstall drivers as needed.
<SIMSU> no xorg.0.log.old is not empty
<SIMSU> should i paste the content of the file here ?
<pritojs> hey i'm having problems updating 12.05
<pritojs> *12.04
<SkippersBoss> !pastebin ! SIMSU
<ubottu> SkippersBoss: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Eagleman> bekks could it also be that it is searching in the wrong broadcast?
<pritojs> it gets stuck on gettin souces
<SIMSU>  X.Org X Server 1.7.6 Release Date: 2010-03-17 X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0 Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-29-server i686 Ubuntu Current Operating System: Linux simsu-desktop 2.6.32-39-generic #86-Ubuntu SMP Mon Feb 13 21:47:32 UTC 2012 i686 Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-39-generic root=UUID=4fa690bf-4412-4fa1-b351-886042d21d70 ro quiet splash nomodeset video=uvesafb:mode_option=1024x768-24,mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap Build Date: 25 F
<SkippersBoss> Simsu use a service like pastebin
<pritojs> 5% [64 Sources 0 B/934 kB 0%] [63 Sources 0 B/7,120 B 0%]
<bekks> Eagleman: Then the cable isnt connected to the correct network :)
<pritojs> the place where it is 64 it went on to 5000
<pritojs> before i Ctrl+C'ed it
<luis_> can anybody help me?
<Eagleman> bekks i've got a bit of a weird configuration, it needs to recieve a WAN IP Address from a bridged eth1 device ( the wan port on my router )
<zkosty> can I ask installation questions here?
<bekks> Eagleman: Unless the ISP doesnt support more than one IP on your ide that wont work.
<Eagleman> I did pull an extra WAN address my using macvlan
<shaneo> hi guys what would cause winebrowser to be the default application lanucher. When I open a terminal or launch xbmc it uses wine browser to load the app
<ring0_> ?
<adarax> hi everyone
<SIMSU> @fuchs http://pastebin.com/G21V77RS
<luis_> hi
<adarax> i wanna ask something..how can i revive ubuntu 10.10?
<adarax> updates and stuff
<cipher__> time travel?
<ring0_> 12.04..
<adarax> :D time travel sounds good :P
<zkosty> ok I'll just try: I want to install a 64bit version. My CPU is an Intel. The installation file I am downloading is called something like .....AMD64 - is that OK?
<luis_> I installed ubuntu in all my PC, but in one of them, ubuntu doesn't work fine
<Eagleman> bekks  did pull an extra WAN address my using macvlan so i have no idea what is going wrong now
<luis_> the hardware of this PC is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1057517/
<Fuchs> SIMSU: it appears that it is using the nouveau driver in this log, not the nvidia one. Do you have other logs around?
<SIMSU> yes
<Fuchs> pastebin them as well, please.
<SIMSU> http://pastebin.com/kM8huB68
<tourian> what causes the internal speaker to beep after every keypress
<Fuchs> SIMSU: that as well is with nouveau. Can you see whether you have one using nvidia in it?
<SIMSU> how do i find it
<Fuchs> grep through them for nvidia or non-nouveau
<simsu> hey fuchs how can i know if it's nvidia log ?
<Fuchs> [16:22:13] <Fuchs> grep through them for nvidia or non-nouveau
<Fuchs> or remove the failsave file, reboot into your real system, let it fail. That should create a new one.
<simsu> ok bye fuchs
<MikeHunted> Hey guys, I am a VERY experienced linux usser, but just ran into something I have never seen in my 12+ years of using Linux.  Installed on a desktop I had recently acquired, grub is out of range for the monitor, therefore I cannot see it. It does load fine, if I just hit enter when the creen shuts off, the kernel loads.  If I press down arrow a bunch of times, then enter, it will load windows.
<MikeHunted> I wasnt aware grub even had display settings.  How can I set it for my monitor so it will be in range?
<ikonia> MikeHunted: it's the framebuffer resolution detection
<AndIrc___> Hi guys, just wanted to thank you again, nomodeset sorted my display issues and staggeringly didn't break it on the laptop with nvidia drivers either
<AndIrc___> hmm, username's not set on Android. derp.
<simsu> hey i'm back
<MikeHunted> ikonia: uhh, framebuffer, at least kernel framebuffer, would load AFTER grub, everything works fine after I make the slection to actually load linux
<simsu> hey fuchs there is now 6 Xorg.log files
<KornKage2> MikeHunted i had that problem like 10 years ago when i installed redhat on a faulty hdd pentium 1 mmx
<Fuchs> simsu: paste all of them, maybe?
<MikeHunted> KornKage2: it has nothing to do with hardware being faulty
<KornKage2> and i am pretty much a linu x naab
<ikonia> it's a very old problem
<ikonia> I'm surprised it's only just appeared
<simsu> k
<KornKage2> ikonia you talk like a pokemon trainer :)
<MikeHunted> Well, this is a different LCD screen
<ikonia> KornKage2: what ?
<MikeHunted> As I already asked you, what framebuffer are you talking about?  The framebuffer for the linux kernel isnt even loaded at that point.
<ikonia> MikeHunted: there is one built into the stage2 (I think it's stage 2 in grub 2 - I'm not sure as I've not seen it since early grub1 revisions)
<ikonia> MikeHunted: cut down part of the display
<bluenemo> hi guys, i'm currently remastering the 12.04 .iso, a short question (as i didnt do this since 10.04), when i install packages in the chroot (for example emacs), i'm pretty sure that emacs would be included in an installation using the rusulting images's installer. what i've forgotten is if i for example change the desktop wallpaper, will those changes become default for the user created by the installer?
<ikonia> MikeHunted: I'm assuming (possibly wrongly) that it's also in grub2  (I'm assuming also you are using a recent version of ubuntu hence grub2)
<MikeHunted> And if grub really uses a frame buffer (I actually use lilo for myself, Im only putting ubuntu on this because it is not for me, its for a neighbor) could you direct me to something about it?
<MikeHunted> yes, grub2
<ikonia> MikeHunted: I've not looked at it for many many years
<simsu> @fuchs http://pastebin.com/1veWknfx
<Mandalord> MikeHunted: how about Grub customizer? it has the resolution option for grub
<ikonia> MikeHunted: I've not seen that problem for a long long time, I'm not even sure how it would be laid out in grub2 compared to the older grub1 stuff
<MikeHunted> I run lilo still on my arch and exherbo installs.  Always prefered it
<mz|`> bluenemo: change the default settings or replace the default wallpaper included in UBuntu by yours
<MikeHunted> Mandalord: whats that some? some gui tool?
<ikonia> Mandalord: that's interesting so you can actually specify a resolution as part of the grub configuration ?
<MikeHunted> I remember seeing it
<MikeHunted> This was in grub1 though
<Fuchs> simsu: that's unfortunately nouveau again. Can you generate a new configuration file with  sudo nvidia-xconfig  on your real system?
<Fuchs> simsu: and then retry?
<ikonia> MikeHunted: it's reasonable go guess the grub2 syntax will be the same, although no guarentee of course
<Mandalord> MikeHunted: yeah, GUI tools :D
<MikeHunted> Alright, I will go try it out. Im sure I can fix it regardless, just wanted to see if anyone had any ideas
<ikonia> MikeHunted: it used to be an old old problem, not seen it for years, you are the first person in a long time
<Mandalord> ikonia: never try the option for display before, but it says you can change even the background image!!!
<simsu> fuchs: why do u want this log files
<MikeHunted> thanks guys.  First time in years someone actually has answered a question of mine in this channel. All my other questions in the last 5 years have been far too complex for people here it seems
<ikonia> Mandalord: yeah the background image is old stuff, just never seen the resolution in the config file before
<ikonia> MikeHunted: either that or you couldn't understand the complex responses.
<MikeHunted> ikonia: uhh no
<Fuchs> simsu: because without them it's hard to say what causes the problem
<ikonia> MikeHunted: well, you seemed to want to suggest you where above the level of the people in the channel, I'm just suggesting you're not
<MikeHunted> Im actually a sys admin, I do this for a living.  NO ONE would reply, regarding issues with raid, and other things
<ikonia> MikeHunted: wow - a sysadmin, how impressive
<simsu> fuchs: what is nouveau ?
<MikeHunted> ikonia: keep trolling.  Bye
<ikonia> bye
<Fuchs> simsu: an alternative driver for nvidia hardware, which is in use currently on your system
<simsu> yeah so u can't find out the problem using nouveau ?
<simsu> fuchs: maybe i installed nouveau by mistake
<Fuchs> simsu: nouveau is installed by default
<simsu> fuchs :can you find out the problem using nouveau  log ?
<Fuchs> simsu: well, with nouveau the problem is that it doesn't find any valid modes for your monitor
<bluenemo> mz|`, sorry i'm not sure if you got my question correctly. i want to remaster the iso. i want to change two things: install emacs and change wallpaper (just examples). i will then burn the new iso to a cd and boot a computer with it. i will then hit the installer to install to this computer. after rebooting, will emacs already be available and the wallpaper set?
<Fuchs> simsu: and it then doesn't start up the graphical interface due to no valid screens found
<Mrokii> Hello. Is there a way to speed up the time after which that unity-window appears? I mean the window where one enters filenames and such. The problem is that it always takes a noticeable amount of time, until that window opens up, so it is just tiresome (and pretty useless) to use, imho.
<Fuchs> simsu: what kind of monitor is this, and how is it connected?
<ominomi> Hello, is there a way to get the Unity launcher to dodge windows in 12.04 like it did in 11.10?
<mz|`> bluenemo: if you include the packages as 'should be installed by default' in the ISO, yes
<simsu> fuchs: it's a acer X163WL monitor
<mz|`> if it is not written anywhere in the ISO, it won't be installed by default
<mz|`> the packages presence is not sufficient
<simsu> fuchs: also it shows acer no or unsupported wmi interface unable to load
<Mandalord> ikonia: ikonia, just think of the problem of MikeHunter. In the old type CRT monitor, there is a menu for adjust the monitor just by pushing some buttons on the monitor
<ikonia> Mandalord: yes
<Fuchs> simsu: and how is that monitor connected? Any adapters which might cause the EDID to be unreadable?
<mz|`> bluenemo: how do you 'remaster' your iso ? with remastersys ?
<Mandalord> ikonia: may it be the solution for his problem? not the "resolution option" (never think there is resolution option for grub before)
<bluenemo> mz|`, do you think that also applies to customizations based on normal files? (i do it by hand - opening the iso, extracting contents... i have a LOT of stuff to remaster ;)
<bluenemo> ah no i remember! it was all about getting it into /etc/skel!
<simsu> fuchs: no problem with the adapter
<mz|`> yes
<Fuchs> simsu: is there one?
<ikonia> Mandalord: you where probably right in the first occasion about forcing the resolution within the grub config
<Fuchs> (an adapter)
<bluenemo> so you boot any cd, customize it like you want (with guys and so on), copy the complete home dir and put it into skel. then its all done. well, thx mz|` :)
<tking> i noticed my computer doesn't go to lock screen if i leave it for hours
<mz|`> you welcome bluenemo ( see you on the dff channel ;) )
<Mrokii> ominomi: Maybe this could help, though I never tried it: http://ubuntuguide.net/ubuntu-12-04-get-back-unity-launcher-dodge-windows-feature
<HelloWorld321> To set up services that you'd just like always on, what's the best way to launch them?  Startup cron job? /etc/init.d?   Startup Applications?  .bashrc?
<ominomi> Mrokii: Interesting, will check it out. Thanks, mate!
<simsu> fuchs: yes
<Fuchs> simsu: then probably the EDID, where the monitor gives the driver information on what modes it supports, can't be read due to it.
<Fuchs> simsu: please try it without the adapter if possible. Else you have to specify vaild modes via modelines, as else the driver can't know what modes the monitor supports.
<Fuchs> simsu: nvidia falls back to default modes in this case, but you are currently using nouveau, not nvidia, and I don't know what it does in this case. According to your log: it fails.
<simsu> fuchs: ok
<simsu> bye
<Mrokii> ominomi: yw. A slightly better description (including how to remove it if necessary) is found here: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/how-to-get-dodge-windows-and-minimize.html
<simsu> fuchs:let me restart
<fr-z> Hi all. Does anyone knows when the Google apps linux Client will be released?
<polygonz> am i banned
<polygonz> no
<morsnowski> aparently not
<compdoc> fr-z, which google app needs a linux client?
<TechnoGeek> fr-z google app client or engine ?
<fr-z> compdoc i meant google drive. When will a client be available?
<TechnoGeek> check out https://developers.google.com/appengine/downloads n roll your own ?
<simsu> hey fuchs iam back
<simsu> fuchs: didn't work
<Fuchs> simsu: can I see a log file of it without the adapter, to check whether it still doesn't find any valid modes?
<erkules> moin, does upstart send the output from the programms to syslog autmatically?
<simsu> duchs: it's a vga adapter
<simsu> fuchs: it's avga adapter
<simsu> fuchs: it's a vga adapter
<Fuchs> simsu: that doesn't answer my question, unfortunately
<Fuchs> and I'll be off for a bit now, but if you can provide a log file, maybe someone else can help :)
<simsu> fuchs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1057605/
<simsu> thanks for your help fuchs
<fr-z> TechnoGeek i dont know how to program in it :(
<kk_> any one how to get used ports on remote computer
<bekks> kk_: Do you have ssh access?
<kk_> no
<psusi> kk_, then you don't
<kk_> bekks: we just know the ip.
<kk_> psusi: we just mhow the ip
<bastidrazor> kk_: take a look at 'nmap'
<TechnoGeek> fr-z ok then just loginto your normal google accout and goto here you can upload and download your stuff ok to and from drive ? why an app ?   https://drive.google.com/#home
<cipher__> is there anyway for me to get nvidia-xconfig installed?
<induz> is there a s/w like tivion specifically for asian Tv chaneels
<kk_> how to use nc?
<bekks> kk_: nc wont help you on your issue.
<paste> 我在XUBUNTU下硬盘都变成了可移动设备
<Arash> guys what do you think about MIcrosoft Surface ?
<Mandalord> !cn | paste
<ubottu> paste: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<crankharder> just installed 12.04 desktop.  none of my apps have a a file/edit/view, etc menu at the top
<crankharder> firefox/terminal... nothing. how can i make that show up?
<Arash> go to Dash Home
<Arash> Run the program
<Arash> then right click on Its icon on launcher
<Arash> and click lock to launcher
<Zyewni> Evening all. How do I connect Ubuntu 12.04 to the existing Windows 7 workgroup on my home network?
<dr_willis> Zyewni:  you mean see the windows 'shares' ? or how by 'connect'
<crankharder> Arash: that for me? if so, i did that, still nothing
<crankharder> closed and restarted said app too
<Arash> crankharder yes
<cipher__> the package nvidia-xcofig seems to have been depreciated or something, does anyone know how to install it?
<inashdeen> hi there, i have a bit of problem here. when i run a command with a string like "house" it has no problem on bash. but why when i want to add a text like "house <i press enter here> " . the outptut give me "awk: line 2: runaway string constant hou..."   how do fix it?
<crankharder> ffx is part of the default launcher, and it doesn't have a menu
<Zyewni> dr_willis I want to be able to access my wife's shared folders and the shared printer we have connected to her PC running Windows 7.
<Zyewni> Ideally I'd like her to be able to access shared folders on my Linux partition
<zykotick9> crankharder: are you looking for the file/edit in the right place?  top left of screen, i believe you need to mouse over it for them to show up.
<Arash> Zyewni you gotta run FTP
<Arash> to share files/folders
<crankharder> zykotick9: oh. ty
<bekks> Arash: Thats not true.
<dr_willis> Zyewni:  in the file manager, there is a connect to server.. feature  to see the windows network. or you can enter the url to the share directly. (ctrl -l to show address entry field) and enter  smb://server.name.or.ipnumber/sharename
<Zyewni> I was going to say that doesn't sound right
<Arash> @bekks , hmmm how is it possible to have file sharing with windows then ?
<bekks> Arash: By using samba, e.g.
<Mandalord> Zyewni: Samba
<bekks> And depending on the Windows 7 Edition, he can even use NFS.
<Zyewni> dr_willis : trying that now
<Arash> Downloading samba ;)
<dr_willis> Samba creates shares on the linux box. for windows to connect toll
<Zyewni> Where's file manager? I'm a noob
<bekks> Samba provides a client to connect to windows shares, too.
<dr_willis> samba has been the defacto way to share for years.
<Arash> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<dr_willis> Zyewni:  anytime you are looking at your files./homedir/otherstuff.. you are most likely using the nautilus file manager
<Arash> interesting :-/
<Arash> what about remote access ?
<dr_willis> ftp is basically dead. :)and should be killed off asap.
<Arash> can anyone using win7 remote desktop to ubuntu ?
<bekks> Sure.
<zykotick9> FTP must die!!!
<Arash> @bekks how ?
<bekks> Arash: Everyone who install an rdp client can do that.
<dr_willis> Arash:  several ways, vnc,  freenx
<Mandalord> dr_willis: why? love ftp all my life...
<Zyewni> Ok, so just open a folder and go the the menu bar?
<bekks> dr_willis: Or just plain RDP.
<dr_willis> Mandalord:  its a dinasoure
<Arash> do I have any of those by default ?
<dr_willis> Zyewni:  yes
<zykotick9> Mandalord: for details you can see http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie
<bekks> Arash: Even if not, you can install an RDP client.
<Arash> I have an RDP client
<Zyewni> Ok, found it
<Arash> the question is If I get a
<Arash> an* ubuntu VPS
<Arash> can I remote connect to It ?
<bekks> Arash: No.
<Arash> using Remmina for example ?
<Zyewni> What port?
<Arash> then how can I control It ? only via ssh ?
<dr_willis> Arash:  a vps may or may not have an actual desktop. Use ssh to get a remote command line
<bekks> Arash: thats more than enough for a VPS.
<Arash> hmmm then run VNC ?
<dr_willis> you can run specific apps remnotely via ssh and have them appear locally also
<bekks> Arash: You shouldnt run an X server on a VPS for security reasons.
<Arash> hmmm what security reasons ?
<Arash> btw what is a X server ?
<Zyewni> dr_willis : What do I put in the port, type, and folder fields?
<dr_willis> now is the time for some 'linux fundamentals' guides.. )
<bekks> Arash: The X server is that part of software that actually gives you the GUI where gnome, kde or whatever runs in.
<bekks> dr_willis: ack :)
<dr_willis> Zyewni:  select samba as the type of server to connect to,.
<Arash> ok I get It :)
<Zyewni> dr_willis : not listed
<dr_willis> Zyewni: i alswya just enter the smb://servername/sharename  directly in the address bar
<Arash> can you suggest any book or something
<Arash> I wanna get a linux server and run IRC
<Zyewni> dr_willis : is there an easy way to share a screenshot with you?
<Arash> on my subdomain IRC.Shabgard.org
<dr_willis> run an irc server? why  bother. ;0
<Arash> I work on a network security website
<Arash> needs IRC ;)
<dr_willis> Zyewni:   in the file manager.. hit ctrl-l and type in the address smb://YourServersname/sharename   and see if it works
<bekks> Arash: Then you should already know about the security issues on what you are trying to do there.
<dr_willis> Arash:  i must admit its sort of scary you work in 'security' and dont know what an X server is...
<Zyewni> dr_willis: Error: Failed to mount Windows Share
<dr_willis> Zyewni:  now try the windows machines ip number,. instead of server name
<Arash> ;)) I'm more of a windows guy
<Arash> Im new to linux and these stuff ...
<Zyewni> Ok, how do I figure out the machine's IP
<Arash> www.whatismyip.com
<dr_willis> Zyewni:  on the windows box.  theres differnt ways. i open a terminal and use ipconfig   normally
<indieross> or  just google "my ip"
<Zyewni> Arash, wouldn't that be the external IP? Wouldn't I need the internal ip?
<Arash> you would
<bekks> Zyewni: ifconfig
<dr_willis> Zyewni:  or try 'findsmb' or 'smbtree'' on linux to scan the network and look
<Arash> click on up and down button up there
<Arash> or right-top corner
<Arash> then click connection information
<dr_willis> he needs the windiws box;s ip  numbeer.....
<bekks> Arash: Not needed.
<dr_willis>  smb://ip.of.the.windows.server/sharename   ;)
<bekks> Arash: There is no need to use a browser to find out my own local IP.
<Arash> I know
<Arash> but generally Its easier ;)
<bekks> It isnt.
<Arash> and about the
<Arash> local IP
<Arash> you can't get the local ip via that website
<Arash> as you said ipconfig / the network button on the bar up there (dunnow what Its called)
<bekks> Arash: I said "ifconfig".
<dr_willis> i sayd.. hes trying to find the ip of his WINDOWS box on the local lan....
<fr-z> TechnoGeek it looks i dont need all that work. Grive was released fot those who need it ;)
<Arash> oh Im sry :) then he's gotta run an IP scan
<dr_willis> run the ipconfig on the windows box.....
<bekks> Arash: No. All he has to do is to run "ipconfig" on his windows box.
<induz> tv online player for ubuntu 10.04
<Zyewni> ipconfig doesn't work, ifconfig doesn't display her ip
<bekks> No scan, nothing else needed.
<bekks> Zyewni: On a windows box, ipconfig will always work.
<induz> tried sopcast but it does not have chaneels from asia
<Zyewni> smbtree shows her pc, but not the ip
<Zyewni> Ok, let me jump on her computer for a second
<induz> tried tivion but that does nothing
<Arash> u know bekks I think different :D
<Arash> I never consider sitting behind the other PC :D
<c0de_universal> someone could help me with lazarus in ubuntu 12.04?
<Zyewni> Ok, ipconfig on her machine says 192.168.0.10
<induz> online tv player---is there one on Ubuntu??
<Zyewni> Still the same error
<c0de_universal> someone could help me with lazarus in ubuntu 12.04?
<Arash> !lazarus
<TechnoGeek> TvCatchup have a plugin for UK Freeview for XBMC
<induz> what is TvCatchup??
<induz> and how to install it??
<alexander> how to send files from phone to my ubuntu laptop via bluetooth (even though everything is turned on but the laptop doesn't appear in the list of Send to)?
<induz> i am more for asian chanells
<Arash> wait
<Arash> I'll tell you alexander
<TechnoGeek> yer i think there are some asian plugins too
<Zyewni> dr_willis : when I plug that in, I still get an error
<Arash> click on the bluetooth button up there
<Arash> then click on Visible
<TechnoGeek> goto http://xbmc.org/ and follow instructions
<Arash> ;)
<Arash> enJoY Alexander
<alexander> Yes, its visible but still..
<Arash> if the device still cannot find It
<Arash> click on browse device
<induz> TechnoGeek, thanks i am trying that website now
<Arash> then go to your device and download the data you need
<BigBen_> hi
<Arash> ;)
<Arash> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<M4rc3l> pong!
<Arash> !ping 10
<TechnoGeek> use the linux download, unless you want to use xmbcbuntu but that will turn your desktop into a media center,
<alexander> I tried that but some window appear on the screen
<TechnoGeek> then you can use google to search for xbmc plugins for asia
<BigBen_> Does App for ubuntushowdown must be independent?
<Arash> is there any GUI application for samba ?
<alexander> for a split second and the phone shuts down (restarts)
<zykotick9> alexander: you might want to research obex servers
<compdoc> Arash, yes, but its not too elaborate
<compdoc> system-config-samba
<iceroot> Arash: swat
<__Alex_> I'd like to record my sound output. Is there any way to do this?
<__Alex_> Other than using a loopback cable
<Arash> use sound recorder
<TechnoGeek> depends on the sound card, my Creative labs automaticly offers a what you hear as an option in the recording options, but my laptops nasty 97 dosnt
<escott> __Alex_, pulseaudio will have some way to save the stream
<escott> __Alex_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/60837/record-a-programs-output-with-pulseaudio
<tking> anyone know why my computer doesn't lock it self when i leave for some time?
<xiangjianfeng> i think the anwear is system-power
<bekks> tking: Because you didnt set that up in the screensaver. Lock it manually whenever you leave the computer.
<tking> bekks can't find screensaver
<Daekdroom> 12.04 doesn't have screensavers, for example.
<Daekdroom> I don't think 11.10 does either.
<bekks> Daekdroom: Huh? My 12.04 does have screensavers.
<Daekdroom> But there's a way to make it lock the screen after a certain inactive time.
<Daekdroom> Really? Mine doesn't.
<BigBen_> what i must write to connect via ssh with single command? For example "ssh [some text with login and password] server.com"
<Guest48748> hi
<bekks> BigBen_: ssh user@host
<escott> BigBen_, ssh does not allow that. and you should not do that. anyone who runs ps aux WILL see your password
<Guest48748> algum brasileiro aqui?
<escott> !br | Guest48748
<ubottu> Guest48748: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<bekks> BigBen_: You cannot specify the password directly, but you will have to use public key authentication
<escott> BigBen_, what you need to do is setup an authkey. ssh-keygen; ssh-copy-id user@host
<Arash> !fa
<Arash> فارسی هم می شه نوشت ؟
<BigBen_> bekks, escott, thx
<nischay> Hello
<BigBen_> Arash, tak napisałeś coś po persku :P
<Arash> huh ? :D
<nischay> I need some tips to improve my laptop battry backup thanx in advance
<escott> !info powertop | nischay
<ubottu> nischay: powertop (source: powertop): Linux tool to find out what is using power on a laptop. In component main, is extra. Version 1.97-2 (precise), package size 121 kB, installed size 372 kB
<miistx> un saluto
<vibhav> !it | miistx
<ubottu> miistx: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<nischay> there are two version of it which should i use powertop and  powertop-1.13
<BrixSat> where can i get help in ./configure scripts?
<futoong> 1
<escott> !alis | BrixSat
<ubottu> BrixSat: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Plizzo> When you mount a drive with fstab, how can you prevent it from being mounted with root as owner?
<bulio> Im running latest ubuntu, with LXDE
<bulio> my laptop froze, and I had to unplug the batt
<Arash> Samba is bugged !
<bulio> now when I boot, I can see the ubuntu splash then nvidia splash
<bulio> and then screen goes blank
<Arash> I don't seem to be able to install It
<bulio> I booted into a recovery shell
<bulio> checked error log, dont see any EEs
<bulio> tried to reconf using Xorg -reconfigure
<bulio> gives me Fatal server error: cannot move log file
<SkippersBoss> BrixSat, Prevent ??
<giuseppe27vu> ciao
<giuseppe27vu> !lista
<ubottu> giuseppe27vu: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<helpmeguys> guys help me  i use Wubi and i have extracted everything in a formated drive and now after clicking on demo and full installation it boots into windows no such stuff as Ubuntu option appears
<MonkeyDust> wubi :(
<zykotick9> bulio: id don't think -reconfigure is an option, try "sudo Xorg -configure" to get a new xorg.conf file (but i doubt that's your issue)
<helpmeguys> guys ?????!!!!!!!
<Fyodorovna> helpmeguys, wubi is a file in windows leave it in C
<IdleOne> helpmeguys: what exactly did you extract? wubi is an executable file, download and double click - follow insturctions to install.
<IdleOne> instructions*
<helpmeguys> ???  Wubi is a file in Windows ?? well i got it in the ISO pack !! :Fyodorovna:  i extracted the whole ISO pack into a drive it had this Wubi also ]
<Sidewinder1> helpmeguys,  And, WADR to the developers, while you're at it, you may wish to 'leave wubi'. It's only to try ubuntu; not for long term use.
<bekks> helpmeguys: Yes. WUBI is a file in windows.
<IdleOne> helpmeguys: ok, lets start from the start. What did you download and from where?
<Corey> !wubi | helpmeguys
<ubottu> helpmeguys: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<Arash> does anyone know how to fix this bug ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba4/+bug/982609
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 982609 in samba4 (Ubuntu) "invalid smb.conf file" [High,Confirmed]
<helpmeguys> http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso i downloadedit from here
<MonkeyDust> Arash  apparentally, they're working on it
<IdleOne> helpmeguys: ok you need to burn that iso file to a cd or usb
<IdleOne> !install | helpmeguys
<ubottu> helpmeguys: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Arash> It might be because of root password ?
<DanielWhite> Where can I ask a question about running Windows XP in a Xen virtual machine under Ubuntu 12.04?
<Arash> Hello mehdi
<alien2050> helpmeguys: personnaly I prefer unetbootin to install to usb
<MagusAgnus> hi there!
<helpmeguys> i used unebootin to do so and it works i tried installling the file but then it stopped as of today of 4 hours on a particular line something Cron run--part--report Something like this in the terminal type thing which installing
<Miguelito> Hey - is anyone here familiar with the KDE desktop theme manager
<Arash> Miguelito you better ask Kubuntu guys
<IdleOne> Miguelito: #kubuntu but ask yuor question here and someone might know
<SkippersBoss> Plizzo, What are you trying to achieve with your mount. http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/mount.8.html should help u
<BrixSat> SkippersBoss:  prevent? dont get it
<kapz> I am trying to copy files and nautilus shows error: Too many levels of symbolic links.
<SkippersBoss> BrixSat, sorry wrong nick i apologise
<Miguelito> Arash, true that
<Sox> How to I change the OS boot order in GRUB?
<BrixSat> :)
<helpmeguys> ??
<Sox> *do
<The_Ghost> anyone to give a help on bash?
<Miguelito> I am using the theme manager and i change and apply a new them but it does not take effect
<Arash> *help
<IdleOne> helpmeguys: so you created a bootable USB with the iso you downloaded and it boots to Ubuntu correct?
<Arash> *yes
<helpmeguys> Yes
<maurizi0> OerHeks, zykotick9 : Hi! I solved my problem yesterday. I did it just installing "gnome-systems-tools". Then I used Advanced Settings and set the new user to be able to manage hdd or internal storage units.
<Mandalord> Sox: change this /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<IdleOne> helpmeguys: alright, why are you trying to install with wubi?
<Sox> Mandalord: ty
<maurizi0> Thank you, OerHeks zykotick9 .
<helpmeguys> Cause nothing is working !!!!!!!!!!!!!!   no wubi no native install takes 4 hours + gets stuck i dont know !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<The_Ghost> HELP: how i can know what usr have permition to use bash scrips?
<zgr> guys where is that "Shutdown this system now?" dialogue from? It appears when you press power button
<IdleOne> helpmeguys: you just told me the USB is working
<Mandalord> Sox: or use Grub customizer (easier)
<maurizi0> OerHeks, zykotick9 : btw, I am mavri :)
<IdleOne> helpmeguys: what is the ultimate goal you want to achieve here?
<smw> zgr, from unity I think
<Sox> Mandalord: Ho to I access Grub customizer?
<zgr> smw: and how to configure/disable it? I can't find any solution.
<The_Ghost> HELP: how i can know what usr have permition to use bash scripts?
<smw> The_Ghost, all users can use bash scripts as long as they can read it
<zgr> dconf and gconf doesn't affect it
<Arash> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<helpmeguys> Ya uSb thing works it works !! it loads but in middle it gets stuck and dosent move forward   my ultimate goal is to install Ubuntu alongside Windows !!
<smw> zgr, I don't think that is possible
<SkippersBoss> !details | helpmeguys
<ubottu> helpmeguys: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<IdleOne> !dualboot | helpmeguys read this
<ubottu> helpmeguys read this: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Mandalord> Sox: here you go http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1664134
<Sox> Thanks, again!
<IdleOne> helpmeguys: this is the link you want to check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows
<The_Ghost> smw: but how i know how have to read?
<smw> The_Ghost, what is the context here?
<smw> Where is this script?
<The_Ghost> smw: i need to do a bash script to know usrs from /etc/passwd and know who have permition to use that script
<smw> The_Ghost, I don't understand
<tbrown> I was wondering what is the chat room channel for Open Suse
<IdleOne> !alis | tbrown
<ubottu> tbrown: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<helpmeguys> i am running windows want to install Ubuntu precise pangolin downloaded it from original site      used unebootin   it booted i selected drives it said  cd rom not mounted   OPTIONS- Go back and continue i tried 1 button it stuch  then reboot  and secons stucj again reboot then  i pressed cross and it worked after that a point came again it got stuck something  CROn: root cd / && run-parts --report ...
<Prez00> hello all
<Prez00> good to be back on #ubuntu
<compdoc> you'll be here all week?
<The_Ghost> smw: lets go step-by-step, ok?
<smw> ok
<The_Ghost> smw: 1º need to create a file with all usr of my machine
<alexei> a ver como es esto
<The_Ghost> smw: i do cat /etc/passwd, right?
<BlueEagle> The_Ghost: /etc/passwd does have all users, yes. How ever you prolly don't want the service accounts.
<smw> The_Ghost, sudo cat /etc/passwd | awk -F ':' '{print $1}'
<The_Ghost> rigtg
<The_Ghost> right
<DJones> !es | alexei
<ubottu> alexei: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<alexei> gracias dj ubottu
<alexei> q es mi primera vez
<The_Ghost> smw: right... now... with the list of usr i need to know who have permission to run the bash script and only that
<BlueEagle> smw: You want to grep on /bin/bash as well I guess.
<pratik> Hi all. I have a network related problem on Ubuntu 12.04. Is this the right channel to shoot it?
<BlueEagle> The_Ghost: cat /etc/passwd|grep /bin/bash|awk -F ':' '{print $1}'
<IdleOne> pratik: depends on the problem
<DanielWhite> I have a desktop with Windows XP installed in one partition (/dev/sda1) and Ubuntu 12.04 LTS Server installed in another (/dev/sda2).  I can choose which operating system to run at boot time, and both work.  In Ubuntu, I have installed Xen and Virtual Machine Manager.  I can create a Windows XP virtual machine using a file as the virtual disk, and it works fine.  However, when I try to create a Windows XP virtual machine using /dev/sda1 as
<DanielWhite>  the virtual disk, the virtual machine won't start; it's stuck at the message that says "Booting from Hard Disk..."
<smw> The_Ghost, I would read /etc/group
<The_Ghost> smw: yes, but with my usrname i can run bash script but doesn't appear in the list
<pratik> Whenever I open "Networks", I get a popup saying "The system network settings are not compatible with this version"
<rainbowwarrior2> hello, can someone please tell me of a program that will allow me to stream movies over the internet for Ubuntu 12.04 LTS ?
<SkippersBoss> helpmeguys,  have you tried using the alternate install
<smw> The_Ghost, this is too complicated to do with bash
<smw> The_Ghost, here is what I would do with another language:
<BlueEagle> smw: You could do a foreach in bash couldn't you?
<IdleOne> DanielWhite: might try ##xen
<helpmeguys> I have tried that only i cant afford to format the whole disc including my files ETC
<DanielWhite> thank you
<smw> The_Ghost, 1. Read the permission of the file. We will assume anyone with execute permission can execute it.
<IdleOne> DanielWhite: sure thing
<smw> The_Ghost, if the owner has permission, add him to the list
<SkippersBoss> helpmeguys, do u get to the partitioner
<Lantizia> I have a file that is a raw image of a vfat partition... how can I (as non-root ONLY) extract the contents of it?
<smw> The_Ghost, if the group has permission, add each user in the group (according to /etc/group)
<The_Ghost> smw: and how can i read the permission of the file?
<The_Ghost> :s
<smw> The_Ghost, if everyone has permission to execute the file, list all from passwd
<pratik>  Whenever I open "Networks", I get a popup saying "The system network settings are not compatible with this version". How to fix it? I'm not able to connect to the internet as well.
<SkippersBoss> helpmeguys, Which iso are you trying to install
<smw> The_Ghost, I use ls -l with bash
<smw> The_Ghost, but if I were making a script, I would use stat or just pick a different language
<smw> The_Ghost, this plan involves parsing files,  I would not attempt it in bash
<The_Ghost> smw: i have to do in bash... :S
<pratik> can someone please help me or guide me to an appropriate channel?
<smw> The_Ghost, well, I told you what I would do
<The_Ghost> smw: tks... i'll try
<smw> The_Ghost, however, one correction. Anyone with read can execute it by calling bash
<helpmeguys> Yes but i do not partition anything as i have a full formated drive 180 gb for it i choose thatt drive and select ext 4 format for it and down where the option Windows and Dos are situated i type  "/ "             ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso  is the name of the ISO
<smw> The_Ghost, but they can not execute it without bash's help
<IdleOne> pratik: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<alien2050> pratik: It would be useful to get more info
<pratik> IdleOne: 12.04
<IdleOne> pratik: was this an upgrade of clean install?
<IdleOne> s/of/or/
<alien2050> like, what is your NIC model?
<pratik> IdleOne: It was a clean install. I had BSNL Broadband earlier and it was working perfectly on it. Now I've a new connection - Tikona WiBro
<BetaArk> Hi! I'm trying to get the ubuntu overlay-scrollbars on Archlinux... is this the right channel to ask?
<pratik> IdleOne: It connects automatically on Windows
<IdleOne> BetaArk: no, #arch perhaps
<BetaArk> IdleOne: I need to ask how they patch gtk3....
<BetaArk> *they = ubuntu-team
<IdleOne> pratik: sorry, I can't help with this it is beyond me
<IdleOne> BetaArk: maybe #ubuntu-devel
<pratik> IdleOne: No problem. Thanks.
<SkippersBoss> helpmeguys, what happens if you use the i386 iso instead
<IdleOne> pratik: maybe tell alien2050 your NIC model and they can help
<helpmeguys> then i dont know i wont be able to use most of my 6 Gb Ram !!
<L3top> !pae | helpmeguys
<ubottu> helpmeguys: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<pratik> IdleOne: sure
<helpmeguys> OK then Bye thanks ill try this new method and See
<Sidewinder1> helpmeguys, Just remember to md5sum the ubuntu ISO, after d/l but BEFORE burning to CD or installing to USB.
<Sidewinder1> Gone; figures. :-(
<raptor67682> would you know the user in this channel of  K.Mandla's (ubuntu fan)?
<Disk1of5> is it just me or is flash 11.2 completely broken?
<ominomi> Disk1of5: What seems to be happening?
<dr_willis> flash and broken are 2 words used together -most ofthe time..  ;)
<Disk1of5> ominomi: i get a bluetint on videos and when enabling hardware exceleration its only useable 20% of the time
<dr_willis> found a way to use vlc to play flash video in firefox on youtube and other sites. ;)
<powerstation> Hey guys. I'm trying to add a custom entry to grub2, but after writing the script and chmod +x I run update-grub2, and just get a "not found" for the script I added.  The script -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1057801/ the error -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1057802/
<dr_willis> bluetint is a known issues. work arounds are mentioned at the askubuntu.com site
<Disk1of5> dr_willis: yes bluetint is a known issues to the linux comunity but to adobe it looks like they are unable to reproduce the problems.. : /
<dr_willis> Disk1of5:  the askubuntu.com info i saw the otehjr day mentioned how adobe is basically ignoreing all the bug reports..
<LofS> vempppu
<dr_willis> powerstation:  why are you not using the /etc/grub.d/40_custom file? (i think i got the name right)
<powerstation> dr_willis, I tried that at first, but got the same error. So I tried making a custom one, but alas the error persist.
<dr_willis> powerstation:  odd.. not used the custome entry in some time. but i have used it in the past with no issues. Im on my phone so cant trouble shoot things very well.
<The_Ghost> smw, you know how can i create a new and empty txt file with bash script?
<yugnip> The_Ghost: use cat
<IdleOne> powerstation: the command is update-grub not grub2
<smw> The_Ghost, touch
<BlueEagle> Disk1of5: It's just you.
<powerstation> IdleOne, not for grub2 ?
<dr_willis> powerstation:  since its such a small script. try iusing just echo commands instead of the cat ;; eof  method to print the lines
<The_Ghost> smw: tks
<powerstation> IdleOne, It makes the same error :)
<IdleOne> powerstation: you got me then
<dr_willis> powerstation:  and check with  theoriginal  40_custom file. I was thinking there was some header info in it.
<dr_willis> powerstation:  if i rember right all i did for 40_custome was cut/paste the exacct lines for the new entry. did not need any fancy shell commands.
<dr_willis> 40_custom just put everything past line5 and on  into the grub.cfg i recall.
<powerstation> dr_willis,  I tried that, and then added the fancy shell according to some tutorials I found. I'll try to unfancy the script and use 40_custom
<dr_willis> powerstation:  also in your paste... the.. err.. first line has a typo....
<dr_willis>  #!/bin/sh  you got #!bin/sh
<powerstation> dr_willis, I tried with the 40_customt, but now I just get a not found for that : /
<dr_willis> pastebin your 40_custom
<Arash> hi again ;)
<powerstation> dr_willis, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1057825/
<zykotick9> IdleOne: update-grub2 will infact call update-grub (they're the same)
<powerstation> dr_willis, I tried the commands manually in grub command line, and the work there, so that shouldn't be the problem
<xenith_> I am having retarded issues with WINE and *PlayOnLinux*
<dr_willis> someone want to check their /etc/grub,d/40_custome file and see that the first line is? is it #!/bin/sh OR is it #!bin/sh ?
<dr_willis> note the missing /
<xenith_> Visualize a 6'4 guy on his knees begging for someone to enlighten him on his nubbish linux ways. I need someone to help me!
<xenith_> Tried installing Diablo 2 on my Ubuntu 12.04 x64 computer... seems like everytime I try running the DiabloII.exe with WINE or PlayOnLinux, it simply doesnt do anything.
<xtor_> Is there any non adobe product I can use, prefarably on ubuntu, that will allow me to make small simple videos where I edit them to put text overlays on them? I need something noob friendly.
<dr_willis> xenith_:  you did check the wine app datgabase for that game? i recall many games have issues in wine with their copy protection.
<IdleOne> zykotick9: thanks, good to know.
<BlunterBlender> Any Nvidia Linux users out there?  Should I upgrade from driver version 295.59 from 295.49 if I am using Nvidia Geforce 8400M GS?  Will I see any improvements? I heard that the beta 302.17 might show some major performance improvements.  I'm using 12.04 LTS...
<powerstation> dr_willis, the interwebs uses /bin
<xenith_> Crap, how do you whisper/message in this IRC client?
<dr_willis> powerstation:  as i think it should be #!/bin/sh
<IdleOne> xenith_: /msg nickname message
<dr_willis> powerstation:  so it seems theres some typos creeping in from somewhere.
<dr_willis> !msg
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<powerstation> dr_willis, Stupid fingers with the typos and the mistakes.. I could run update-grub without errors now. I'll reboot and check it out. Thanks! :)
<fwiss> Hey guys, my KDE doesn't have a network manager. What is the package name for it? I tried plasma-widget-network-manager, didnt work, neither did kwlan. Neitehr are packages.
<Sox> Couldn't get any audio on my laptop with Ubuntu installed, so I had to remove it. I tried dozens of "fixes". I even tried an earlier release of the distro. No joy. My audio card is Intel, so it's surprising to find out that it "wasn't supported".
<dr_willis> powerstation:  :) why i kept mentioning that first line.. heh
<dr_willis> Sox:  tried other disrtos? could be some known issue/bug in the kernek...
<alien2050> fwiss: maybe try wicd
<fwiss> Nevermind. However, I've been having crashes in Sandy Bridge.
<xenith_> Anyone familiar with WINE?
<fwiss> I've used KDE, GNOME, and xfce, and I get crashes in both
<fwiss> Would someone look at the logs?
<BluesKaj> BlunterBlender, I tried the 302 driver for a while but there wasn't any noticable improvement with the 7600GT . there doesn't seem to be any difference now that i installed the recommended driver 295.53
<alien2050> fwiss: define crashes
<Sox> dr_willis: It's definitely a kernel issue. Oh, well. I really liked Ubuntu on my las machine. Later..
<Sox> *last
<BlunterBlender> ok
<BlunterBlender> thanks
<Mandalord> Sox: wget -O alsa-info.sh www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ~/alsa-info.sh && ~/alsa-info.sh
<dr_willis> Sox:  kernel issues may affect many other disrtos.
<fwiss> Well, My mouse pointer gets stuck on the 'dragging' pointer.
<Sox> Hi Mandalord: I tried that, but thanks.
<fwiss> I can switch to virtual terminal, but I forget how to get X's procID
<Sox> dr_willis: Yep, I had the same problem with Mint.
<alien2050> ps -ef | grep X
<fwiss> and resetting X everytime I get an error is probably not healthy.
<Sox> It looks like I won't be able to run Linux with sound on this box. I have other boxes, though.
<fwiss> Also, once while I was using VLC in fullscreen, the mouse pointer didn't change, but it crashed.
<fwiss> I couldn
<fwiss> t switch to a tty this time.
<xenith_> Welcome back Doc
<fwiss> When I closed the laptop, it didn
<alien2050> fwiss: depends... but in KDE I'm not sure... I prefer unity/gnomshell/enlightenment/fluxbox, in that order
<fwiss> t suspend.
<dr_willis> gotta love crashing irc cclients..
<xenith_> I am still looking into how to fix this issue but I am not getting any progress.
<Mandalord> Sox: can you run the command above and paste the link of result
<fwiss> I don't think the DE has anything to do with it, the crashes happen in all of them/
<alien2050> fiwss: could be faulty hw alas
<Sox> Mandalord: I really do love your unwillingness to give up. But I've gone that route with the (very capable) guys in my LUG. I've put far too much of my time into this already, but I would like to thank all of you for your help during the past day or so.
<paparent> Hey! I'm making an upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 using do-release-upgrade.. when doing the "setting up ....." phase, there's one from dropbox, and it now says: "Downloading Dropbox... 99%", and it's stalled there :( What can i do? can i ctrl+c and do something to resume the upgrade??
<tbrown> Going to be using OpenSuse on my Windows 8 PC. I hope I like the experence. I been having trouble booting OpenSuse on a usb bootable pin drive. I dont know what am doing wrong am using ImageWriter.
<dr_willis> Sox:  final test would be to try 12.10 and see if the issue is still there.. if so be sure to file a bug report
<BluesKaj> Sox, what does lsmod show as a sound driver ?
<xenith_> WINE isn't working right, can someone help me troubleshoot?
<Sox> These are all paths that I have already traveled. Thanks again. l8r
<fwiss> So what's a faulty hw?
<dr_willis> xenith_:  there is teh #winehq channel also.
<Riddla> Evening
<alien2050> fwiss: like faulty vid card, for one
<alien2050> fwiss: or drive issue
<fwiss> Hardware issue?
<alien2050> driver
<fwiss> Oh.
<alien2050> too many crashes in many environnements is not a good sign
<fwiss> Well, when I tried Ubuntu 11.04, it crashed on this box
<fwiss> So I used Windows, sorry.
<fwiss> There were no crashes in windows due to first-party Intel support.
<fwiss> I heard the crashes were fixed in the 3.2 kernel.
<ganimede> hi all. i am experiencing an issue with my touchscreen with ubuntu 12.04, that was not happening with the 11.x. the issue is that the driver seems to apply multitouch and it is even documented here: http://patchwork.freedesktop.org/patch/5024/ but I dont know how to apply it on ubuntu. can anyone help? alternatively, i do i report a bug for ubuntu for its correction?
<fwiss> So you're saying they aren't?
<zgr> guys how to determine which process invokes some certain dialog?
<dr_willis> ganimede:  you searched the bug reports to see if its allready been reported ?
<alien2050> the reason for that being that Microsoft forces every vendor to follow their rules... for now
<ganimede> how do i do that, dr_willis?
<dr_willis> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ganimede> !bug
<dr_willis> check tghe bug list trackers
<fwiss> So could I upgrade  the kernel in Ubuntu beyond 3.2?
<dr_willis> fwiss:  theres unofficial ppa's for newer kernel versions
<alien2050> maybe if you have many pci-x cards installed, try removing them and reinstall, check if the crashes are still there
<fwiss> I think I could do that in Debian. Or maybe Arch, but not sure about Ubuntu.
<zgr> someone knows what invokes Shutdown dialog when pressing power button? How to disable it
<fwiss> And this is a laptop.
<alien2050> zgr: in system settings - power options
<fwiss> Freaking KDE network connections.
<zgr> alien2050: where is nothing like that there
<SunSoul> Hello, I have a friend with low vision, and I was wondering, is there a way to enable some kind of screen magnification on Ubuntu 12.04?
<fwiss> It lets you edit the properties, but how do I actually connect to the network? It's not doinng it automatically even though I specified it should.
<zgr> I'm using default 12.04 with unity, however it appears in unity2d and gnome-fallback too
<zacktu> there is no more startup manager -- how do i modify grub setting so that the default boot is not the top line?
<SunSoul> I know Gnome Shell 3 has built in magnification, but it does not seem like Ubuntu 12.04 has that in their Gnome Shell, just Orca Screen REader.
<dr_willis> SunSoul:  compiz has a feature like that. and i recall seeing some disablity settings in unity at the top right once.
<Kaizen> i have mysql running on ubuntu 12.04 and a health check crontab script that detects if mysqld is up, if it isn't up the script restarts it, escept it doesn't work when crontab runs it but it does work when a user runs the script manually, any ideas?
<dr_willis> i foreget the name of the COmpiz plugin. you would enable/tweak it in the ccsm tool.
<jluc> I got the feeling that its possible to use the same thunderbird profile  for both W7 and Ubuntu
<jluc> Is that right ?
<jluc> and the same for firefox
<SunSoul> dr_willis, I see. I think it used to have the accessibiluty settings on the top right during testing, but for hwatever reason it is taken off.
<TheLordOfTime> jluc:  i think so but you may want to ask the ffox and thunderbird people
<SunSoul> When you go to Universal Access within Ubuntu 12.04, there is not Zoom option, only Screen Reader, for Orca
<jluc> ok thanks TheLordOfTime
<dr_willis> SunSoul: my wife used to use the maganificationplugin in compiz. but its been ages since ive last tried it
<alien2050> zgr: sorry you're right. check this thread : http://askubuntu.com/questions/15520/how-can-i-tell-ubuntu-to-do-nothing-when-i-close-my-laptop-lid
<dr_willis> SunSoul:  install ccsm,and see what you can find i guess. im not at a pc to explore ccsm settings right now
<xenith__> What is the IRC channel for WINE
<xenith__> ?
<zykotick9> xenith__: #winehq
<dr_willis> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<SunSoul> Ok dr_willis , I will give it a shot.
<Maximvm> hellp there, someone can give me a hint to how to create my own channel?
<Riddla> Er
<TheLordOfTime> Maximvm:  IRC questions in #freenode please
<Riddla> Maximvm: Just /j an empty channel
<bcgrown> have mythbuntu (12.04),  tried to install xubuntu-desktop.  now apt-get won't do anything because it has an error replacing /etc/skel/.xscreensaver.  is there any way out of this?
<bcgrown> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/xubuntu-default-settings_12.04.11_all.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite '/etc/skel/.xscreensaver', which is also in package mythbuntu-default-settings 1.08
<bcgrown> that's the error i get when i do "apt-get install -f"
<roasted> hi
<TheLordOfTime> bcgrown:  if you read the error it tells you the problem
<TheLordOfTime> bcgrown:  the overwrite is conflicting with another package
<dr_willis> bcgrown:  both packages want to change teh same file. try renameing it to somthing else
<zykotick9> bcgrown: i though mythbuntu already came with xfce?
<TheLordOfTime> ^
<TheLordOfTime> what dr_willis said
<bcgrown> TheLordOfTime: i tried deleting the file but i still get the error
<bcgrown> zykotick9: yes but not all of xubuntu-desktop
<bcgrown> i would just do a clean install but nothing i try is working today :( cd burner won't work,  usb won't boot.  grr
<zykotick9> dr_willis: it's a package (apt) issue, the database not the actual file
<dr_willis> lovely that  the issue is over such a trivial file./ ;)
<bcgrown> dr_willis: yes, 'lovely' indeed :(
<dr_willis> and such file would only be used by users made after you install the packages..
<zykotick9> bcgrown: rather then trying to add another metapackage, why not install the package(s) you want what is missing.
<dr_willis> wwonder if its wworth filing a bug report against both pacakges.
<bcgrown> zykotick9: because i want the whole desktop,  and don't want a broken system
<RhumAin> salut tout le monde
<zykotick9> !fr | RhumAin
<ubottu> RhumAin: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<bcgrown> zykotick9: and because apt-get refuses to do anything now because of this issue
<dr_willis> guess we need a update-alternatives for /etc/skel/.xscrrnsaver ;) talk about overkill.
<adarax> hi
<adarax> witch is better..ubuntu 10.10 or 12.04?
<zykotick9> adarax: which is better - yellow or red?
<adarax> unity or gnome2
<Pici> adarax: 10.10 is no longer supported.
<dr_willis> adarax:  try themboth. decide for yourself.
<TheLordOfTime> !10.10 | adaraxx
<dr_willis> gnome2 is basically dead...
<ubottu> adaraxx: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<TheLordOfTime> bleh
<escott> zykotick9, red. definitely red
<dr_willis> Pink!
<adarax> okey.thanks
<Riddla> It's dead, Jim
<bcgrown> blue is the best
<_raven> how to run an application as a different user?
<zykotick9> _raven: consult "man sudo"
<Riddla> brb, going to bork my install
<Riddla> because, y'know, science
<Jessica_Lily> _raven: su <username> -c 'application name &' or if it's root sudo
<Jessica_Lily> :)
<_raven> zykotick9 Jessica_Lily cannot connect to x server
<zykotick9> _raven: that doesn't surpsise me.  sorry no clue, good luck.
<dr_willis> thats x security kicking in
<dr_willis> the user running x has to use xhost + xxxxx     to allow the other users access to the desktop
<dr_willis> !xhost
<BobSapp> hi guys im using 12.04 and i want to start a python script when I login where would i put that?
<dr_willis> !info sux
<ubottu> sux (source: sux): wrapper around su which will transfer your X credentials. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-6 (precise), package size 9 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Jessica_Lily> Hey, I think xdg-open has a problem. if I open any links in any problem xchat, skype, etc... or use xdg-open from the terminal my system locks up for a short time. I'm running 12.04 64bit edition. Anyone got any ideas?
<Jessica_Lily> BobSapp: ~/.bashrc
<BobSapp> Jessica_Lily: that wont work since I want to start a WM
<dr_willis> !autorun
<BobSapp> it will start it every time i open a termninal?
<BobSapp> *terminal
<dr_willis> !autostart
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<BobSapp> thanks dr willis
<dr_willis> the .config/autostart dir is used normally
<twonegative> I just upgraded to 12.04 and every since then my laptop crashed during a resume from suspend
<twonegative> it seems  to occur when update are available
<twonegative> is there a known fix for this
<zykotick9> Jessica_Lily: verify what "sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser" is configured to use
<tking> hello all is there an email marketing software for ubuntu? something like "Advanced Mass sender" or SendBlaster
<BobSapp> thanks Jessica_Lily I ended up using your method anyway since its a WM it wont run twice
<zykotick9> how can i spam the world?  tking
<BobSapp> 12.04 cant find any session options or anything, the menu has changed
<Jessica_Lily> zykotick9: yep it's configured to firefox
<tking> zykotick9, what do u mean?
<zykotick9> Jessica_Lily: from a terminal if you start firefox directly, do you have the same pause?
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> is it possible to get root acces in a limited account by usin the root boot option ??
<Jessica_Lily> i do, seems it's a problem to do with firefox
<jluc> one of my disk's adress seems to be  /media/8CCC8865CC884B80
<twonegative> Are there any known fixes for the constant crashing of 12.04 when coming out of suspend mode?
<escott> kosaidpo, yes
<jluc> is there a more friendly adress ?
<Jessica_Lily> jluc: you can make one but otherwise no...
<Jessica_Lily> :P
<jluc> how do i name it then ?
<escott> jluc, put a label on the filesystem and it will be mounted with that label
<escott> jluc, use gparted to do that
<kosaidpo> escott: in my job we have debian but its very limited you kno can't navigate or anythin so i wanna get root acces to do w.e i want how can i give root privelege to a user ??
<zykotick9> LABELs FTW over UUIDs
<escott> !sudo | kosaidpo
<ubottu> kosaidpo: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
 * Jessica_Lily is old school and used /dev/xxx
<Jessica_Lily> ::P
<jluc> it will not hurt the windows use of this disk to use gparted to put a label on this disk ?
<zykotick9> Jessica_Lily: bad idea
<Jessica_Lily> jluc: nawh
<Jessica_Lily> zykotick9: i've used linux all my life, never had a problem so far with that method
<kosaidpo> escott: i do kno sudo but to let the user gain root acces must belong to many groups so my question how i can do all this in one action
<berefeira> in pangolin, anyone had success setting banshee back to default in sound menu?
<zykotick9> Jessica_Lily: well, once your sdX# changes on you, you'll update to the 20th centure ;)
<sirriffsalot> My power supply cooler is making so much noise I can't take it until tomorrow when I'm delivering it for a repair.. Is there a command to turn the power-supply fan off?:P
<sirriffsalot> And would this be at all wise for one day?
<escott> kosaidpo, use an account that has root to give that user root access
<Jessica_Lily> :P
<Jessica_Lily> zykotick9: doubtful :P
<guntbert> !noroot | escott
<ubottu> escott: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<escott> guntbert, im not instructing him to do so
<sirriffsalot> Anyone?:P
<Jessica_Lily> what's wrong with telling someone how? isn't that a form of education?
<dr_willis> mythbusters tv show wont tell you the forumla for gunpowder either....
<guntbert> escott: its completely unnecessary too - they should use sudo -i     (if they insist)
<kosaidpo> guntbert: i kno how to do this :D
<escott> Jessica_Lily, we could also provide education on making pipe bombs but its not appropriate for this channel
<Jessica_Lily> :P
<escott> guntbert, i know all this. im not telling him to do any of those things
<dr_willis> adding a user to the 'sudoers' group i belive is a single command.
<guntbert> escott: so I probably misunderstood - apologies :)
<dr_willis> or was it the sudo group? i forget the group name
<zykotick9> dr_willis: "sudo" group ;)
<Jessica_Lily> escott: i don't see a problem with educating people how to but so long as you tell them the problems with it
<dr_willis> ages ago it was the 'wheel' group
<pyfon> wifi desperation: I've tried almost everything to get wifi working on a freshly installed ubuntu asus 1001p netbook, can anyone help?
<kosaidpo> dr_willis: thanks so the sudeors group ok
<zykotick9> dr_willis: wheel was to su to root, ubuntu used to use "admin" for sudo
<jluc> gparted shows that there is allready a label ! amof, its the partition's name. But how do i use this name to name a file on this disk ?
<dr_willis> we need moar groups! ;)
<Jessica_Lily> escott: i did get "told off" when i was educating people why the command to rm your system was bad because i said the command =/
<guntbert> Jessica_Lily: just keep to support, please :)
<dr_willis> jluc:  clarify what you are trying to do exactly..
<escott> Jessica_Lily, giving people easily misused commands in this channel leads to mistakes and more problems to resolve in this channel. if you want to run your own channel and tell people to set root passwords you are welcome to do so. we can send everyone who breaks their system that way to you
<Jessica_Lily> haha can do, i run my own network :P
<King_OnTheGo> Jessica_Lily come with me
<jluc> partition name is STOR precisely. It appears as a label in gparted. I would like for example to cd to root of STOR
<jluc> or to move some folder to root of STOR partition
<dr_willis> jluc:  you mount it whever you want then cd to the mountpoint..
<King_OnTheGo> you keep using that word root, I don't think it means what you think it means
<dr_willis> jluc:  or whatever tasks you need to do. it has to be mounted somewhere
<jluc> oh ! this is what mounting is ...
<jluc> great discovery :-)
<dr_willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Jessica_Lily> who are you addressing King_OnTheGo
<guntbert> !ot | King_OnTheGo , Jessica_Lily
<ubottu> King_OnTheGo , Jessica_Lily: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<King_OnTheGo> Jessica_Lily what are you referring to?
<jluc> it was automatically mounted so gparted or the file tool will tell me where...
<dr_willis> jluc:  the mount command shows also.. most likely in /media/
<jluc> yes /media/STOR
<dr_willis> jluc:  yep.. thats how it normaally works
<jluc> so there is no C: or F: shortcut as in windows
<dr_willis> jluc:  linux is notwindows..   you mount a filesystem where you need.
<dr_willis> jluc:  devices have names like /dev/sdXX   for each drive/partition
<jluc> okok thanks a lot
<dr_willis> you dont do stuff to the files on a filesystem. untill its mounted somewhere
<jluc> and what is the recommanded usage to name / access files on disks ?
<dr_willis> jluc:   yiu can mount stuff wherever you want. under any name.. if yiu wanted to
<jluc> in a script for ex i have to access the file through /media/stor/mypath/nameoffile.ext ?
<dr_willis> jluc:  tip #1 - CASE IS imporntant in   Linux.. stor is NOT ther same as STOR
<jluc> with STOR instead of stor
<dr_willis> ;)
<jluc> yes :-)
<bcgrown> woo, finally got a cd to burn properly.  later y'all!
<dr_willis>  you use the proper path to access the files
<jluc> ok
<jluc> its just strange for me to access the root of a disk through a deep path like /media/nameofpartition
<jluc> but i can use get used to it !
<dr_willis> jluc:  makes perfect sence to me...
<dr_willis> the filesystem is mounted to a direcgtory.. thats how it works
<dr_willis> windows does it in the confuseing way
<Riddla> I didn't break it!
<dr_willis> and windows can also  do it similer to how linux does...
<Riddla> In fact, I resolved my nvidia driver dilemma
<escott> jluc, its the way windows does it as well (although its done behind the scenes)
<Riddla> Suhweet
<Riddla> For anyone wondering - installing nvidia drivers on a full desktop install on an external hard drive moving between a laptop with integrated intel graphics and a desktop with a standalone graphics card - does not break it!
<dr_willis> Riddla:  if the 2 machines used  ati and nvidia, or 2 differnt nvidia cards tht need differnt nvidia driver versions...  you may not be so lucky
<Riddla> dr_willis: thankfully, it'll only be moving between my home desktop and my work laptop :>
<Riddla> I had it in usb install mode and it was unstable as all hell, I'm glad the full install still works on an external HD and is more stable
<dr_willis> live-cd setups can work for light ussage. ;) but can  break when you sttart insgtalling and upgradeing things.
<Riddla> dr_willis: That's been my (2 day) experience so far ^^. So my next question, now it's stable - what's the best thing to take a backup image with? Any FOSS recommendations?
<walruscode> I've got a very troubling issue: I just rebooted my computer (with the physical reboot button, as it was unresponsive), and now, every file in my home folder begins with "ECRYPTS_FNEK_ENCRYPTED." Can someone help?
<dr_willis> Riddell:  i rarely worry about full backups. I just backup my home dir to some exteranl hd or place
<crankharder> um, apt-get install postgresql isn't properly creating /etc/postgresql/8.4, which the init script needs.... why?
<Riddla> I want to preserve the applications as well really, I have Chrome set up and some PITA server stuff that I'd rather not have to do again :(
<Eagleman77> How do i change --dport 80 to all ports?
<TheLordOfTime> Eagleman77:  in...?
<dr_willis> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<TheLordOfTime> Eagleman77:  in iptables?
<Eagleman77> yes
<walruscode> Also, it seems that file contents are unaffected; only filenames are obfuscated
<Riddla> Ah amazing, thanks dr_willis
<TheLordOfTime> Eagleman77:  what do you want to do that for
<TheLordOfTime> if i may ask
<dr_willis> chrome has  a feature to sync the plugins and stuff btween  pcs :)
<Eagleman77> Hard to explain
<Riddla> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<Eagleman77> Its some openwrt issue i need it for
<Riddla> so aptitude essentially zips all applications in their current state and gives you a portable archive?
<dr_willis> Riddell:  that !clone factoid says how to make a file thats a LIST of all insgtalled apps.. then how to reinstall from the LIST
<pyfon> wifi issues: read countless forums/pages (ndiswrapper method/compiling ath9k driver from compat-wireless) - still can't get asus1001p wireless to work, any help?
<Riddla> Oh I see, so configs aren't included?
<Eagleman77> TheLordOfTime you know how to set it to all ports?
<dr_willis> it does not bacck up the apps.. just their names...
<Riddla> Hm, not ideal..
<dr_willis> JUST the names.. ;)
<dr_willis> good for moving the list to other pcs to recreate a setup
<TheLordOfTime> Eagleman77:  yes, disable the firewall
<Riddla> I see
<Riddla> Thanks again
<TheLordOfTime> Eagleman77:  unless there's a very specific case you need to block everything for
<TheLordOfTime> s/block/manually unblock/
<Eagleman77> cant i set a range?  --dport 80 - 35763
<Riddla> pyfon: Are you sure the problem is in Ubuntu? Has it ever worked on that machine?
<TheLordOfTime> Eagleman77:  i think you can, try --dport 80:SomeUpperBound
<TheLordOfTime> Eagleman77:  where SomeUpperBound is a higher port
<TheLordOfTime> Eagleman77:  but if you are going to be allowing all ports, you're better off disabling the inbound firewall
<crankharder> anyone know what package installs /etc/postgresql/8.4/postgres.conf?
<Eagleman77> Its for forwarding a external addresses in to internal addresses
<sasser> good evening people
<Matisse> hi
<Matisse> is it a good idea to make an extra partition for the root directory using ext2 for speed?
<psusi> Matisse, no... use ext4, it is far better
<sasser> Matisse try an ext4
<sasser> :D
<walruscode> Can someone help me? Ubuntu fails to decrypt the filenames in my home folder, resulting in most files and directories starting with "ECRYPTFS_FNEK_ENCRYPTED."
<Matisse> most of the thing on / are static so a journaling filesystem isnt needed
<guntbert> Matisse: if there is little change then there is no penalty for journaling either
<psusi> Matisse, if you aren't doing much writing to it, then there's nothing to journal anyhow... having it there doesn't matter then... there are many other features that make for a better filesystem
<Matisse> allright
<escott> Matisse, you could also just have ext4 without the journal
<psusi> that too
<Matisse> cant choose that :)
<escott> Matisse, why not?
<Matisse> escott, its not listed
<psusi> Matisse, you would have to format manually or use tune2fs to remove the journal later
<psusi> Matisse, but really, there's no reason to
<escott> Matisse, well obviously its not going to be listed. its not standard, but you can just use tune2fs to remove the journal
<brett__> I have an ubuntu server running 10.04. Over the past month, something strange has been happening. It will become so slow, borderline unresponsive to http requests or ssh (takes ~10 minutes to log in or respond to a simple terminal command). I restarted the server and it seems to be working, but will do this again in a few days. How can I determine what is going on?
<rhizmoe> why does the crash reporter always put up a spinner for like forever, what is it doing?
<psusi> brett__, check with top to see if there's a process hogging the cpu or ram?
<rhizmoe> brett__: run sar/sysstat
<brett__> psusi: that would work, but only when it is responding. It's not really feasible to log in to it when the problem occurs, so maybe a way to figure out what is hogging cpu / ram after I restart--would that be possible?
<kulhas> hello I am trying to compile a project, I have compiled and installed clanlib with checkinstall, now I am trying to use, but it seems not to find the symbols, how can I make sure that gcc -lmylib is working?
<guntbert> brett__: 1) have a look at the logs
<brett__> rhizmoe: sysstat looks like it wasn't enabled. i will enable to check back next itme that happens
<IHateHavingToReg> Hey - I have a .html that has embedded PHP in it on apache2 in Ubuntu. How do I make it execute the PHP rather than display it? Also, is there any reason why this is a particularly bad idea? Except for book keeping it seems like it should be safe, right?
<randomusr_> How does one install DRLB packages on Ubuntu?
<WanderingEnder> IHateHavingToReg, while I'm not sure that's actually Ubuntu related... You would want to give .html the mime type of PHP.
<BlueEagle> IHateHavingToReg: That is for apache configuraion file. However it is my recomendation that all script files be clearly labled as such.
<IHateHavingToReg> BlueEagle I agree, the problem is I have an index.html that has PHP in it. I'm not sure if it's better to change the default to index.html or index.php, or just set up PHP to be run as type .html
<walruscode> I'm sorry if I'm being impatient, but can anyone tell me how I can fix my issue with ubuntu not decrypting the file names of files in my home folder? I have found solutions to this issue online, but they seem to only be relevant when dealing with raw .Private folders (backups of home folders from other installations)
<guntbert> IHateHavingToReg: use index.php
<BlueEagle> IHateHavingToReg: I think renaming it to .php is the wisest. If you want to interpet .html you would need to alter /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.conf iirc
<brett__> guntbert: any particular one?
<IHateHavingToReg> actually that does work ...
<IHateHavingToReg> somehow
<IHateHavingToReg> thanks
<guntbert> brett__: usually you find almost everything in /var/log/syslog
<POVaddct> guntbert: you won't find anything in syslog if someone started a forkbomb
<guntbert> POVaddct: not even a oom kill?
<brett__> guntbert: is there a specific term I should filter for?
<POVaddct> guntbert: if the syslog daemon manages to write it, then it will show up. but that is not guaranteed in a oom situation.
<guntbert> POVaddct: and I try not to jump to conclusions
<adam> So, what is the correct way to shutdown xorg these days? I think I'm using litedm with xubuntu...
<guntbert> brett__: you know when it started to slow down significantly - look around and after that time
<adam> the method I used to use doesn't seem to work anymore (sudo stop gdm)
<escott> adam, service. sudo service
<adam> thanks
<randomusr_> How does one install DRLB packages on Ubuntu?
<Lounge> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<nocturnal_> randomusr_: get the deb files from their website?
<randomusr_> nocturnal_, I'm silly and can't find them. Could you paste a link?
<Ironsight> drlb?
<nocturnal_> randomusr_: i would if i wasn't on a server. just google drlb, first one is their website, click downloads and you'll go to sourceforge where you can find the deb
<kalakouentin> hello, it seems I deleted libstdc++.so.6 in my system... How can I possible reinstall it?
<kalakouentin> I actually still have libstdc++.so.6.0.13 working....
<Lounge> kalakouentin: sudo atp-get install libstdc++6
<Lounge> apt-get*
<kalakouentin> Lounge, "apt-get: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: Error 40"
<kalakouentin> I had tried that already.
<zykotick9> Lounge: i'd guess they'll need "sudo apt-get install --reinstall libsdtdc++6" but it's just a guess
<kalakouentin> zykotick9, sorry the --reinstall won't make it either...
<zykotick9> kalakouentin: ummm, sorry...
<kalakouentin> synaptic won't start either obviously..
<kalakouentin> I just lost my desktop icons...
<Jordan_U> kalakouentin: How did you delete this file?
<escott> kalakouentin, its likely just a symlink you could relink it
<kalakouentin> elegantly. I made a soft link to it, and then accidently I made a soft link from the soft link back to it.
<kalakouentin> (I know it was an idiotic typo, I got confused at the moment)
<klk> how do i start daemon tools i installed it with sudo apt-get install daemontools
<Costanza> hello. i am trying to boot ubuntu from a usb stick in uefi mode but it says something like  "Error 'prefix' is not set" and then i press "try ubuntu...." but i only get a black screen
<guntbert> klk: I guess they are just a collection of tools - so look in the package manager of your joice to see what files came with it
<klk> iam using snowlinux
<randomusr_> nocturnal_, could you tell me in lam-ens terms how to set up PXE on DRLB server and Clonezilla?
<Jordan_U> klk: This channel only supports Ubuntu, not derivatives.
<klk> what  is derivatives ?
<Lounge> klk:  other than ubuntu
<longbi> is there a way to build mobile apps (java) from linux? my OS is mint 11.
<MonkeyDust> snowlinux is not even ubuntu based, it's debian
<kalakouentin> woohoo! We got lift, I reinstalled libstdc++6_4.4.3-4ubuntu5.1_i386
<kalakouentin> stuff seem to mostly work!
<klk> ok what  is llinux snow  then ???
<nocturnal_> randomusr_: i've never done it
<Lounge> MonkeyDust: lol ubuntu is based on debian too
<MonkeyDust> klk  type /join #snowlinux to find out
<zykotick9> !mint | longbi
<randomusr_> nocturnal_,  no worries. I think I need to mess with a few config files and some bash commands to build the images.
<ubottu> longbi: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<MonkeyDust> Lounge  very good, I know that
<Lounge> !snowlinux
<longbi> sorry i commented in the wrong room
<Jordan_U> klk: It's not Ubuntu. If you want to know more about what it *is* you're still in the wrong channel as I'm guessing most people here (myself included) have never even heard of snow linux before.
<Lounge> klk:  are you trying to mount an iso image?
<klk> yes iam trying to mount
<klk> Lounge,  but i cant find the file to start  the  program
<klk> iam new at this
<zykotick9> Jordan_U: snowlinux was certainly new to me http://www.snowlinux.de/ (seems to be 2 version, one based on debian the other ubuntu)
<Lounge> it would be easier to just sudo losetup /dev/loop1 ~/image.iso
<bekks> Lounge: Not needed.
<Lounge> or just use mount
<bekks> Lounge: sudo mount /dev/sr0 /your/mointpoint
<Lounge> ^
<Lounge> bekks: but its an image, /dev/sro isn't that the chrom drive?
<Lounge> cdrom*
<bekks> Lounge: And the other method would be sudo mount -o loop /your/file.iso /your/mountpoint
<zykotick9> Lounge: /dev/sr0 not o
<Lounge> zykotick9: that's odd, mine got set as /dev/sr0 for the cdrom drive :/
<Lounge> in frtab
<Lounge> fstab*
<zykotick9> Lounge: that's correct?
<bekks> Lounge: And whats odd at that point?
<Lounge> because here i was just thinking of something else about /dev/sr0
<Lounge> but then
<Lounge> its all like nvm lol
<jollynips> hey is there any way to recover files removed via the CLI (like you can when a file goes to the recycle bin)?
<Jordan_U> jollynips: No.
<Jordan_U> !undelete | jollynips
<ubottu> jollynips: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<jollynips> bummer, oh well.
<Jordan_U> jollynips: How important to you was what you deleted?
<eutheria_> i am looking for an inbox notify app that sit in my sys tray
<jollynips> Jordan_U: just an ubuntu iso i was seeding and deleted the wrong iso, it's no problem
<Jordan_U> jolaren: As long as you keep seeding it, the file won't actually be deleted as there is still an active file handle :)
<thechef> Is there a way to shorten the reaction speed of the dash to "immediately" after pressing the super-key?
<guntbert> eutheria_: isn't that there already? the envelop icon?
<guntbert> thechef: 0.5 seconds is too long for you?
<eutheria_> guntbert, i am not using unity, i like my desktop to be response and not have a stupid side bar eating up huge amount of scree real estate
<villev> is it just me, or does unity occasionally launch stuff on "other" workspaces?
<villev> even w/o explicitly switching to such workspaces
<eutheria_> also the envelope icon doesn't actually tell you there is an email for you unless you load thunderbird
<malik_> hi all, how can i run sudo commands when there is  no password for the only user i have?
<Lounge> since i've removed network-manager, anyone know of any good eth monitor applets that don't rely on nm?
<eutheria_> i would rather not have to load thunderbird, just want to know if there is an email to read
<villev> typical problem here is that I expect my apps to be alt-tabbable, but they aren't
<guntbert> eutheria_: ok, what DE do you have?
<eutheria_> guntbert, i installed cinnamon
<guntbert> eutheria_: thts not ubuntu, is it?
<eutheria_> i customised it with a few applets, so the task bar is similar to the one in windows 7 where you can pin apps
<eutheria_> guntbert, i use ubuntu, i just don't use unity
<guntbert> eutheria_: but there is no package "cinnamon"
<eutheria_> guntbert, you can get it from a ppa
<eutheria_> guntbert, you want the link?
<guntbert> eutheria_: then plase ask the maintainer
<guntbert> eutheria_: no need, thanks
<OerHeks> thechef, system preferences > appearance > 2nd tab sets behaviour
<eutheria_> guntbert, why would the DE be remotely interested in a sys tray mail app??
<guntbert> eutheria_: because the "panel" is part of the DE?
<eutheria_> i don't think you understand how these things work, apps != DE
<eutheria_> guntbert, 90% of everything uses the systray still
<eutheria_> even unity must have something for the systray else the skype icon would not show
<eutheria_> also there are many many apps in the ubuntu distro
<villev> eutheria_: i just googled something about "whitelisting" systray
<eutheria_> i not interesting in the DE
<eutheria_> i am looking for an mail app to tell me when there is email that sits in the systray
<eutheria_> guntbert, if you don't know the answer, don't waste people's time talking about something not remotely relevant
<OerHeks> eutheria_, cinnamon is a mint-thingy with its own problems.
<eutheria_> OerHeks, who cares what i use?
<eutheria_> unity also needs an notify system for email without having to load thunderbird
<machicola> does anyone know how I would go about permanently setting my display brightness to a lower setting in Ubuntu 11.10 (gnome-2 fallback), I keep having to reset it for some odd reason.... it never maintains into the next session
<eutheria_> i am sure they didn't purge out all apps that installed by default
<nextum678> my java app hangs on I/O for about 30s for each file open operation (new FileInputStream()), I have verified this behavior on Ubuntu 12.04 64bit server, with OpenJDK, JRE 32bit and 64bit. If I am tracing the app with strace I get lot of futex_wait calls but nothing which looks obvious. Any ideas how to solve/debug the issue?
<thechef> guntbert, yes absolutely, that's much higher than average in UIs (normal should be 20 to 50ms)
<ceti311_> anyone know if ubuntu can detect 3 finger trackpad gestures on pc hardware
<Jordan_U> ceti311_: Yes, it can.
<vorphalack1> a
<ceti311_> what would be ideal is 3 finger drag for windows, or 3 finger swipes to trigger expo/scale or shift between workspaces
<ceti311_> Jordan_U: how does one enable 3 finger gesture detection
<Jordan_U> ceti311_: I haven't tried to do it in years. Hopefully ubottu's factoid will be helpful though.
<Jordan_U> !synaptics | ceti311_
<ubottu> ceti311_: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<thechef> OerHeks, can't find anything UI response related there.
<roSievers> hi, is there a way to assign multiple shortcuts to one action? I'd like to change Workspaces with both the strg+alt+arrow and super+l,i,a,e.
<thechef> Really weird. Is everyone else happy with that? Isn't it just eye cancer for any gamer out there?
<thechef> A User Interface which doesn't react as fast as the HUD of q3a is not usable.
 * Dr_Willis finds unity very useable...
<sasser> there is any Counter Strike version game for Ubuntu system ?
<Dr_Willis> but ve no idea what thechef  problem is...
<pyfon> is there a way to fresh install current ubuntu laptop without any external devices?
<Dr_Willis> sasser:  theres one or 2 but i forget its name.
<OerHeks> thechef, what has eye cancer to do with you not looking at the right place? thanks for the rant!
<Dr_Willis> pyfon:  you can set up grub2 to boot an ISO file from a disk parittion..
<sasser> thanks Dr_Willis , I will google for some answers ;)
<pyfon> gotcha, on my wits end with a wifi issue, just going to try to fresh install and start over
<Dr_Willis> pyfon:  so you could put the iso on the windows partition or /boot/ partition. boot the iso and install from there. but you cant refromat the partion with the iso of course
<thechef> OerHeks, if I translate correclty  I should look for "Darstellung" and then "Verhalten" right? (german)
<DarkAceLaptop> glitsj16, remember me?
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis: pyfon: You can modify the partition / filesystem containing the iso file if you add the "toram" kernel parameter and delete the loop device after you've booted.
<Dr_Willis> Jordan_U:  wasent sure if 12.04 still has the toram option.  someone was having issues wit it in here the other day.
<Dr_Willis> i just keep a /boot/ partition with iso files on it. :) for quick reinstalls.. or live cd testing
<villev> nextum678: threads?
<OerHeks> thechef, i'm on Dutch version, appearance - uiterlijk .. can't find the translation for german.
<glitsj16> DarkAceLaptop: hi, i believe i do yes
<DarkAceLaptop> Well, I got the error.
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis: It does, but it doesn't tie up lose ends properly. It keeps the loopback device for the iso file even after it's no longer needed, which keeps the filesystem containing the iso file "in use". A quick "losetup -d" of the right device solves that though.
<DarkAceLaptop> glitsj16, "Aborted (core dumped)"
<ludlow> !dropbox
<ludlow> !var
<ludlow> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<nextum678> villev: what do you mean with threads?
<glitsj16> DarkAceLaptop: please refresh my sluggish memory cell :)
<Dr_Willis> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<nextum678> villev: its a single threaded app
<ludlow> brb
<DarkAceLaptop> Chromium keeps crashing for no reason. Happens after a certain amount of time, but the more tabs open, less time until it crashes, glitsj16
<klk> ja du vidste det  luk dog røven mand
<glitsj16> DarkAceLaptop: ah yes, now i remember .. you use the chromium-browser version from precise 12.04?
<klk>  somom du selv  gad komme hvis jeg sad og  sktrev sådan til dig
<DarkAceLaptop> Yes, glitsj16
<OerHeks> !dk | klk
<ubottu> klk: For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<glitsj16> DarkAceLaptop: any errors thrown when that happens?
<DarkAceLaptop> When what happens? Crashes? "Aborted (core dumped)" is all it says.
<DarkAceLaptop> glitsj16, ^
<OerHeks> DarkAceLaptop, what plugins did you install in chromium?
<zkosty> hello; is the installation file ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso the only 64-bit version I can install on my desktop, even if I have an Intel CPU ?
<stopbit> Any one know of a good c++ channel
<thatguymeho> i am running a live distro of ubuntu i would like to access a windows partition so i can retreave and iso file
<klk> OerHeks,  sorry i wass away
<klk> thx for the help  but ill begoing now
<thatguymeho> zkosty i dont think amd reffaires to the processor
<OerHeks> zkosty, amd64 is same as intel64.
<glitsj16> DarkAceLaptop: what you're describing about # of open tabs smells like possible flash issues or some conflicting configuration you might be using (check the about:flags)
<Lounge> thatguymeho: you know where your windows partition is? is it in the sda?
<thatguymeho> Launge what you talking about
<DarkAceLaptop> I usually have about 5 tabs open.
<zkosty> OK, thx; just for curiousity, what does  "amd" refer to, here ?
<DarkAceLaptop> And it just crashed again with 2 tabs.
<thatguymeho> Launge
<thatguymeho> Launge SDA??
<Lounge> thatguymeho: i thought you asked about how to mount a windows partition in s live ubuntu
<thatguymeho> well i need to access it yes
<thatguymeho> i am useing ubuntu live only to retreave an iso
<Leif_Bork> Hello, I have a mount that starts on startup and hangs. It hinders me from shutting down, I can't kill it
<Lounge> you have 1 hdd?
<Leif_Bork> It's not in fstab
<thatguymeho> yes
<zykotick9> zkosty: amd developed the 32/64 bit cpu, and thus got to name it amd64
<glitsj16> DarkAceLaptop: have you tried with a clean profile to reproduce the issue yet? ~/.config/chromium (make a backup before testing)
<Lounge> is it windows 7?
<SkippersBoss> zkosty, it looks like intel have adopted amd's instruction set
<thatguymeho> yes
<Lounge> the reason i ask is because win 7 creates a sys reserve partition
<thatguymeho> i kinda knew that
<Lounge> its more likely /dev/sda2 your windows 7
<thatguymeho> there is actually 3 partitions
<pyfon> hey guys, used ndiswrapper method to install xp driver for my netbook. Still Wireless Networks doesn't show up in toolbar dropdown, any help?
<thatguymeho> the researve the windoiws one and the one i need to access
<Lounge> if i'm correct then sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<OerHeks> zkosty, short: AMD64 was created as an alternative to the radically different IA-64 architecture, adding 64-bit computing capabilities to x86 instead of a entirely new 64-bit architecture with IA-64.
<OerHeks> so they won
<thatguymeho> oki i will try
<zkosty> I see - thank you everybody.
<Lounge> thatguymeho:  if thats not it then try /dev/sda3
<zkosty> bye
<divadgnol67> @pyfon, Do you know how to connect via the command line?
<pyfon> I do not
<DarkAceLaptop> glitsj16, would chromium-browser --temp-profile work?
<bekks> divadgnol67: Connect which from where to what?
<pyfon> wcid doesn't show any wireless networks either, so I think it's an issue with the netbook recognizing the driver
<divadgnol67> what make wifi card do you have
<Lounge> thatguymeho: but if you don't wanna have to use sudo, i'd create a directory in home like  mkdir ~/mswin and then mount it there
<glitsj16> DarkAceLaptop: i believe so, i'll refresh my chromium-browser params in the mean time, bit rusty
<pyfon> @divadgnol67 : Atheros AR2427
<thatguymeho> Launge i tried to do the sude mount but it did not find anythinf
<thatguymeho> it says special device not found
<IdleOne> !tab | thatguymeho
<ubottu> thatguymeho: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<divadgnol67> @pyfon, what happens when you issue ifconfig wlan0 up
<pyfon> typed: "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up" and nothing ahppened, just to the next prompt
<drone_12345> how can i delete icons from shell menu if they are not listed under #main menu'?
<divadgnol67> iwlist wlan0 scan
<pyfon> failed to read scan data: operation not supported
<glitsj16> DarkAceLaptop: i don't see that --temp-profile on http://peter.sh/experiments/chromium-command-line-switches/ though .. did that actually work?
<DarkAceLaptop> glitsj16, try chromium-browser --help
<DarkAceLaptop> It shows it there.
<divadgnol67> just for giggles give me the output of lspci | grep network
<inashdeen> hi, can someone guide me how to do this. please. I am a real noob on bash, it is so easy when doing manually. i need to learn how to replace </layoutList> in here http://pastebin.com/41QZR7H2 into this whole script : http://pastebin.com/kU2sNuyK the position of </layoutList> is variable
<inashdeen> using bash
<villev> inashdeen: forget bash and use something like python
<glitsj16> DarkAceLaptop: thanks, will try and report back .. but without a view on your about:flags configuration it's hard to debug what might be going on
<MonkeyDust> inashdeen  better ask in #bash
<villev> "foo".replace("o", "jesus")
<inashdeen> villev : i need to run it in debconf. can we use python for that?
<villev> python-minimal is guaranteed to be there i think?
<inashdeen> villev: it is a multiline text. can it work with python?
<villev> inashdeen: sure, newcont = open("oldcont.txt").read().replace("o", "jesus")
<glitsj16> DarkAceLaptop: that should indeed give you some idea whether it's profile related .. i'd give it a try
<Kaizen> anyone know why a cron script would work fine restarting apache when it fails but won't restart mysql when it fails?
<Leif_Bork> udev tries to mount a disk I don't want it to mount, and the mount hangs
<pyfon> @divadgnol67 using lspci |grep Network I get: 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR2427 802.11bg Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Expres) (rev 01)
<divadgnol67> ok, thanks.
<Torankusu> :)
<pyfon> Wifi was working for a bit, until I closed the laptop - since then I havn't been able to get it working again
<inashdeen> villev: i have never used python before, and eh.. it gimme error : http://pastebin.com/01R8fZS7
<divadgnol67> @pyfon, you are sure about that. when did you close the lid? today?
<DarkAceLaptop> Prerender from omnibox, automatic | Aggressive history URL scoring, automatic | glitsj16
<pyfon> yes, this has been a reoccuring issue - I'll try some things to get it working, i'll restart - it'll work for a bit but as soon as I close the lid or restart it won't even pick anything up
<villev> inashdeen: your line was clipped
<pyfon> I founds found something that might combat that issue and keep it working when I reopen the computer, but I have to get the wifi to work first to even try it
<divadgnol67> @pyfon support for this card is being treated as a bug (I believe) but there is a patched kernel the offers a temp fix
<villev> inashdeen: if you want your replacement text to have newlines, add \n chars accordingly
<Womkes> Does anybody know why I only get the wallpaper when I try to grab a screenshot from my Ubuntu Desktop?
<Womkes> I can't see any windows or anything
<Womkes> just my background
<pyfon> @divadgnol67 that makes me a feel a tad better, is there any documentation on how I can get this patch?
<villev> inashdeen: or use """ to signify multiline string literal
<villev> inashdeen: easier to put it in a separate file (myscript.py) and run that
<inashdeen> villed: I did that with bash too, I actually found a way to replace them using awk. problem is, i don't know which and how to \n it. plus, i am using ""
<villev> inashdeen: three " chars, """
<inashdeen> villev: actually, i want to run it in a separate file. could you guide me how to do it.
<villev> inashdeen: guide? just create something like myscript.py where you put the code
<glitsj16> DarkAceLaptop: thanks, omnibox settings should be fine .. same issue(s) reproducing with temp profile?
<inashdeen> villev: ok, and then?
<villev> inashdeen: enter your script code there :). Not sure what the problematic part here is
<inashdeen> villev: I am totally noob to python. how to replace the </layoutlist> on say house.py
<DarkAceLaptop> glitsj16, I'll try in a moment
<divadgnol67> @pyfon goto ://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-backports-modules-2.6.32/+bug/521967 precede with https:
<villev> "foo".replace("o", "jesus")
<villev> or
<villev> replacement = """
<villev> my
<glitsj16> DarkAceLaptop: you can also open the wrench menu > view background pages to keep an eye on it
<villev> multiline
<villev> text"""
<villev> "foo".replace(o, replacement)
<villev> ask on #python if problems remain (to avoid spamming this general purpose channel)
<elspuddy> question, how do i find out what hard ware im running ?
<k1l> elspuddy: "lshw" in terminal
<HelloWorld321> can you add a group within another group?
<pyfon> @divadgnol67 I'm here //launchpad.net/~r0lf/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/1123757/+listing-archive-extra (https:) what am I looking for here to install? new to installing kernals
<elspuddy> thanks k1l  :)
<divadgnol67> @pyfon, sorry this may indeed be a bit arduous if your not comfortable operating from a shell but let me look into for a moment or two.
<sheap> can anyone help with apache/html stuff?
<pyfon> I'm very comfortable working in shell, just never updated a kernal before
<pyfon> do I just find the .deb and sudo grub-update?
<k1l> pyfon: you mean kernel from the repos?
<pyfon> @k1l for a patched kernal (@divadgnol67 found one on a webpage that might solve my wifi issues)
<rhizmoe> is it possible to create a new nautilus instance on the current workspace if there's already one on another workspace?
<Lounge> i think i found an issue with ubuntu software center, that the "install" button is always greyed out because it thinks it's not connected to the internet, as if its relying on network-manager to say its connected
<k1l> pyfon: you are sure you need a new/another kernel for that? changing the kernel will mean to not get any kernel updates etc automatically from that point
<pyfon> @k1l, ive tried everything else, pretty desperate at this point to get wifi working
<Lounge> but since i removed nm it seem ubuntu software center won't let me install anything
<Lounge> is there a way to force usc to connect?
<k1l> pyfon: but basically your mentioned way should work
<DarkAceLaptop> Ugh, you know when something crashes all the time, but then when you want it to, it doesn't?
<sheap>  I have an apache server. It uses 192.168.x.xx. When I start it in my browser it looks like this: http://i.imgur.com/nhA7p.png. but when I open index.html from the /var/www/ directory, it looks like this. http://i.imgur.com/TkowY.png. is it something I have to change with apache?
<k1l> rhizmoe: tried to click with the middle mouse button onto the nautilus icon in the starter?
<Lounge> ok nvm looks like its a confirmed bug
<Lounge> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/911706
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 911706 in software-center (Ubuntu) "USC relies on NM to be online, can't force online if not using NM" [High,Triaged]
<glitsj16> DarkAceLaptop: heh, yes .. look into one of the --crash- params to force a crash
<DarkAceLaptop> :P
<Lounge> just gonna use gdebi for now
<glitsj16> DarkAceLaptop: or it was indeed a corrupted profile and the issue is gone .. wouldn't that be nice ;à
<DarkAceLaptop> :P
<glitsj16> Lounge: gdebi works fine, but synaptic might be another option if you haven't tried that yet
<theborger> some one point me to a readme on why /etc/resolv.conf have Dynamic resolv.conf file for blibc resolver generated by resolvconf ? i need static dnses
<th0r> theborger, I was just searching for that same information
<Lounge> theborger:sudo gedit /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<divadgnol67> @pyfon, I am unable to locate another option. Downloading driver and recompiling kernel may be only option
<Lounge> and comment out dns=dnsmasq
<th0r> Lounge, then do I define the nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf as it used to be?
<Lounge> wait
<Lounge> th0r: sudo gedit /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf and uncomment prepend domain-name-servers
<Lounge> i use google's dns addresses
<k1l> Lounge: dont use sudo with gui programms
<Lounge> so mine is prepend domain-name-servers
<k1l> Lounge: use gksu instead
<th0r> Lounge, is that in addition to the edit you mentioned earlier, or in place of it?
<Lounge> will gksu is better if you wanna free up the terminal true that but i never do that lol
<zykotick9> does anyone know what DE/WM sheap is using in http://i.imgur.com/TkowY.png ?
<Lounge> how about sudo nano
<k1l> Lounge: if you start everything with sudo it kills your right-management
<r15> i am facing an issue with making a dual boot, came with a new laptop windows 7 pre-installed which is having Dynamic disk.
<Lounge> th0r just use gksu on gedit then
<th0r> jeez....a tempest in a teapot
<k1l> Lounge: nano is a cli programm, no gui programm. that is the difference
<zykotick9> !gksudo | Lounge
<ubottu> Lounge: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Lounge> ok so, you can add your dns in /etc/resolv.conf
<r15> ubuntu installer can handle dynamic disk of windows 7?
<th0r> Lounge, thanks.
<k1l> thx zykotick9 im not used to the bot here.
<Lounge> but i'd add the dns addresses in /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf
<DarkAceLaptop> OK!
<DarkAceLaptop> glitsj16, same on temp profile.
<Lounge> so it'll keep them in the resolv.conf
<Lounge> after that do sudo restart network-manager
<th0r> Lounge, think I will dump network mangler in favour of wicd. If I recall correctly it allows me to define the dns servers there
<DarkAceLaptop> Could it be that I'm running U12 from an exeTREMELY slow flash drive? glitsj16
<Lounge> th0r its because other apps can fight each other constanly changing the resolv.conf
<Lounge> its why i alwasy put them in /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf
<th0r> Lounge, yeah. I long for the good old days when the only app accessing resolv.conf was me
<Lounge> to prevent that
<glitsj16> DarkAceLaptop: irritating indeed .. still wondering if that temp switch started your chromium with/without any of your extensions
<divadgnol67> @pyfon There is some really good documentation out there on compiling custom kernels. After you do it a few times its actually easy. I ran Gentoo and Crux for years so its something you get used to doind. Plus you will learn alot along the way
<diamond> how do i hook up my hdmi cable so i can view my laptop desktop on my hdmi tv?
<glitsj16> DarkAceLaptop: an extremely slow flash drive as cause .. no clue really, that looks trouble for any app, not only chromium-browser ;)
<Lunar_Lander> hello I just wanted to install CadSoft EAGLE and now it says that it is missing libpng14.so.14 and I can't get that via sudo apt-get install
<DarkAceLaptop> But why would it crash? It should just freeze for a bit, then continue working after it's read/written
<IveBeenBit> I'm ready to give Ubuntu a try. Anyone want to entertain some questions about options for installing?
<glitsj16> DarkAceLaptop: correct, that's why i keep on suspecting a buggy extension .. and i do realize that enabling/disabling each of those takes some time .. i take it you already tried playing extension detective?
<DarkAceLaptop> Um, no, er, what? :P
<k1l> IveBeenBit: ask away
<IveBeenBit> THey should be quickies - I have a Windows 7 machine right now...just built it. The system hard drive has a ton of extra space. Would I be able to partition the drive, and put ubuntu on its own partition? I'd like to try running a "pure" copy of it and not one that's intermingled with the windows disk
<glitsj16> DarkAceLaptop: that was unclear sorry .. rephrasing .. did you test your chromium-browser while disabling extensions yet? 'detective' refered to taking that time-consuming procedure with each extension (or groups of them)
<k1l> IveBeenBit: yes. you should give ubuntu its own partitions. maybe 3 for /, /home and swap
<Guest8685> hi
<IveBeenBit> really? that many partitions? OK. Well I am working with a 600 GB hard drive. I want to keep about 300GB for Windows. How should I chop up the remaining 300GB for Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> IveBeenBit, sure, side-by-side
<k1l> IveBeenBit: you can consider another extra data partition for sharing data. because the windows cant read the linux partitions
<IveBeenBit> So how many total partitions for Ubuntu then? 3 or 4?
<k1l> IveBeenBit: swap = ram size. / for the system anythinge between 7GB and 15GB. alot for /home (where all the userdata goes to) and then the data partition (ntfs) for the stuff that you need on both systems
<SkippersBoss> k1l. but ubuntu CAN read your windows partition
<gccster> guys i have this problem i have a linux server and some times it gets memory exhausted but i've got cron setted up to restart apache periodically so it gets back to life but some times the file system gets read only mounted after memory exhaust is that normal?
<SkippersBoss> IveBeenbit, 3 part is enough
<klk> hi people
<k1l> SkippersBoss: yes.
<IveBeenBit> OK cool...the NTFS partition is for stuff that I'd want to access from Windos as well, correct? If so, can I just mount my windows partition, and give only 2 partitions just to ubuntu?
<psusi> gccster, no... check /var/log/kern.log... serious errors ( failing disk? ) make the fs go ro
<klk> do i need to defrag  my harddrive in snowlinux  ubuntu and how if yes
<k1l> klk: ask the snowlinux support.
<psusi> klk, nope
<klk> ok
<SkippersBoss> ki1, Ivebeenbit can use his WIndowspartition to store stuff for both
<Ang3> hey !!
<klk> why is that  i men windows does fragment s  and  ubuntu dosent ??
<k1l> IveBeenBit: you can use the / and /home in one partition.
<ronrom> how can i change gnome fonts using cli?
<psusi> klk, because windows is programmed by idiots? ;)
<klk> psusi, u can say  that again
<gunz4Mipple> are nvidia drivers still messed up\
<ronrom> whats the app i need to run to chang gnome fonts?
<SkippersBoss> k1l: that is not advisable having both /  and /home on the same partition
<k1l> SkippersBoss: that is right. but why not sort data and system stuff?
<IveBeenBit> k1l thanks
<k1l> SkippersBoss: /home is included in /.
<SkippersBoss> Why create too much partitions
<gccster> psusi, http://pastebin.com/tHa0wMrm
<k1l> if you dont choose to make a seperate /home you have it included
<th0r> Lounge, just found this.....http://forums.opensuse.org/english/get-technical-help-here/network-internet/434507-how-enable-static-dns-address-mobile-broadband-kde-network-manager.html
<klk> you should rather have a hd for each partition .. 1 partition on each
<zykotick9> SkippersBoss: really?  i prefer simplicity for most things - and doubt a separate home is helpful in many situations (some for sure)
<th0r> Lounge, apparently you can set static dns in network mangler now
<daze> is there a way to make program icons in Unity tray perform some default action on mouse left click instead of displaying a menu (as they do on right click; currently both clicks do the same)?
<IveBeenBit> OK so....I have 600 GB total. 1 partition: 300 GB will go to Windows. 2nd partition: 15 GB for Ubuntu swap disk. 3rd partition: 285 GB for Ubuntu. Is that right?
<psusi> 15gb is a little excessive for swap
<SkippersBoss> zykotick9, upgrading or reinstalling becomes less messy. but that's just my opnion
<k1l> IveBeenBit: you have 15gb ram?
<klk> i just  upgraded  my ati driver and  it runs like hell ,, is  ther a way  to remove that crippled ati driver
<IveBeenBit> no
<IveBeenBit> I have 8GB RAM
<k1l> IveBeenBit: then make swap = 8gb . its swap = ram
<aaustin> too much swap
<haz3lnut> IveBeenBit: use about 20 gb for / and the rest for /home
<zykotick9> SkippersBoss: resinstalling (i'd agree), but upgrading with config files in /home can actually cause issues (so i question that logic)
<psusi> IveBeenBit, I have 4 and never bother with swap... if you do bother, 4 or 8 is more than enoguh
<k1l> IveBeenBit: you only need swap for suspend2disk
<IveBeenBit> OK nice. I will just use 8 GB. it's not much I'll never miss it even if it's excessive. ;)
<klk> kll thats not true  is it ,,, u also need swap when running out  of ram right
<gccster> when the system remounts as read only is it possible to call remount with fstab settings?
<klk> or is that also a windows thing
<SkippersBoss> those issues can be really easily sorted out with the help of google
<psusi> and there really is no reason to have a separate /home... you can reinstall just fine without a separate /home... just don't tick th eformat box if you want to keep your data
<psusi> klk, yes, if you want to use more ram than you have... but disk is so much slower than ram that if you really need to do any significant swapping these days, the system is going to slow to an unacceptable crawl
<IveBeenBit> last question - should I get 64 or 32 bit version of ubuntu? I have an intel i.5 processor (64 bit)
<k1l> if your system needs swap performance is slowed down anyway.
<IamHurT> yes i know that but that  wasnt  the question
<psusi> IveBeenBit, 64
<k1l> IveBeenBit: why 32bit? :)
<zykotick9> psusi: +1 on you swap statement
<IamHurT> the harddrives  will always be the bottleneck
<IveBeenBit> On the download page it says "Recommended" next to the 32 bit version.
<IamHurT> but still thats where the swap goes   we need ram drives
<k1l> IveBeenBit: yes. because there are still some only 32bit cpus out there. so its a 100% that 32bit runs.
<IveBeenBit> OK great. will DL the 64 bit version.
<IveBeenBit> thanks everyone for all the help
<klk> how can i repair my disk for bad sectors ????????
<psusi> I could have sworn they changed the recommended to 64 bit for 12.04
<zykotick9> psusi: that was voted down
<psusi> ahh
<IveBeenBit> should I partition the drive in windows before I start the ubuntu install, or do it with ubintu?
<klk> just  boot  up from  the cd  or  make  usb flash dri ve
<psusi> klk, you can try writing to the bad sector... either that will fix the problem, or the drive will relocate that sector to another part of the disk, or it will just fail, in which case, it's time to replace the drive
<OerHeks> IveBeenBit, let win7 decrease the partition, as the install guide says.
<IveBeenBit> :-)
<klk> psusi,  ok how do i know wher  it  is and  how do i write to it
<IveBeenBit> OK I will go read the install guide while this thing downloads. ;-) Thanks again for the help./
<newbeggar> hello, anyone active who wants to help? I'm using a macbook pro to install ubuntu onto a USB HDD. I've gotten the ISO file onto the external HDD, but neither "install" or "try before installing" gets beyond a black screen/white blinking line.
<psusi> klk, you can check the SMART status in the disk utility... run a long self test
<klk> psusi, thx
<klk> :D
<OerHeks> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<newbeggar> thanks, i tried there and my specific question wasn't answered. Thus I am here.
<newbeggar> I've gotten as far as being prompted to either try it out or install it, and then it just dies on me.
<OerHeks> newbeggar, it depends on your model, i do not own a mac myself
<ronrom> im running kde but the gnome apps appear with too big fonts and running "kcmshell4 kcmgtk" and enable gtk apps to use kde fonts isnt doing any changes, any help?
<Jagst3r15> i notice that my laptop overheat with ubuntu and not windows7
<Jagst3r15> i only have ubuntu on it now
<newbeggar> so , lets assume I were just installing onto an external HDD, regardless of what machine i'm using... what would cause it to fail to install or boot after the initial prompt?
<OerHeks> Jagst3r15, did you setup lmsensors?
<Jagst3r15> no sir
<Jagst3r15> where do i get them?
<OerHeks> !lmsensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<Jagst3r15> thanks so much
<sugarwater> need some help with connecting two computers over a network cable...
<OerHeks> the installer is just hitting yes & enter
<sugarwater> i have been googling for hours and cannot accomplish it...
<OerHeks> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<sugarwater> both computers run ubuntu
<OerHeks> or peer-to-peer?
<sugarwater> OerHeks, not p2p just a mini-lan..
<sugarwater> I followed the solution of this question (closes I could find on the subject) http://askubuntu.com/questions/22835/networking-2-ubuntu-computers
<sugarwater> but I still can't ping the other computer
<klk> psusi, hmm i thin kmy drive  is  slowley  dying
<sugarwater> OerHeks, not ics
<zykotick9> sugarwater: are the computer directly connected?  you probably need a cross-over cable if that's the case.
<Loshki> klk: what make/model of disk, connected how e.g. sata/ide/usb...
<klk> Loshki,  its sata
<Jagst3r15> omg
<Jagst3r15> 58 degrees c
<apwbdjp> Jagst3r15, not so bad, nothing to worry about
<Jagst3r15> never that hot on win 7 tho
<wifiman> hi, i'm unable to get HDMI audio working on a R6xx; aplay opens the device but sends audio way too fast and i hear nothing; toggling the HDMI card's S/PDIF playback control in alsamixer has no effect
<Loshki> klk: you can try control center->hardware->disk utility and look at the SMART data. Alternatively, if you know the manufacturer of your disk, they often have diagnostic programs you can download that are brand-specific....
<klk> Loshki,  ok thX mate
<Jagst3r15> apwbdjp wat is a bad temp?
<apwbdjp> Jagst3r15, sensor should tell you approximately what's critical for a processor
<adsd> http://elikr.zeekler.com/splash/
<klk> Loshki, hjjj
<klk> iiiiiiytyiyityi
<apwbdjp> Jagst3r15, above 60 the fans start speeding up, to me that's just heavy workload, above 70 I start finding it abnormal and I decide to clean it up soon, above 80 I start worrying
<Loshki> klk: ?
<klk> Loshki, its an ata drive but how do i determine the manufactor
<Benkinooby2> hi i want to install 0 A.D. on my ubuntu 11 but i can't find the needed nvidia-texture-tools packages :( what's the name for it in ubuntu 11?
<Benkinooby2> for ubuntu 12 its libnvtt
<Benkinooby2> !libnvtt
<Benkinooby2> !libnvtt-dev
<Jagst3r15> im using xsensor app thing from the software center apwbdjp
<Loshki> klk: either look physically at the disk, or run something like: sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda (note: your disk may have a different name)
<apwbdjp> Jagst3r15, open up a terminal a type sensors, it should give you the same info
<klk> loshi ok 2 sec ill try that
<Loshki> klk: also, the disk utility will tell you the model/serial and you can google from that...
<Jagst3r15> apwbdjp it says high is 100 critical is 110
<apwbdjp> Jagst3r15, I don't know where Sensors gets those estimates, but that's when it alerts you
<sp33drac3r> Hi can someone pls tell me where the blacklist file is so i can turn off the pc speaker
<Garm> <<<< newbie ;) i just installed ubuntu 11.04 (ithink) and i cant get the wlan to work, any tips on that?
<Jagst3r15> apwbdjp i also see that it says my graphic driver is unknown
<wifiman> sp33drac3r: to prevent it from loading:  echo blacklist pcspkr | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-pcspkr.conf
<Jagst3r15> i think it is working but dunno y it says unknown
<Garm> join #ubuntu-se
<apwbdjp> Jagst3r15, not the driver, actually, it just couldn't fetch the gpu temperature
<klk> Loshki,  hmm i get  nothing  wirh  manufactor
<klk> with
<sp33drac3r> thanks wifiman!
<Jagst3r15> apwbdjp sorry i meant for  system settings > details
<Loshki> klk: does it show model and serial number? If so, what are they?
<Jagst3r15> im tryin to figure out this, nothing to do with the temp issue
<apwbdjp> Jagst3r15, there I can't help you, I don't even know what tool that is, I'm using lxde, sorry
<klk> loshi model number ST9320310AS
<klk> SERIAL NUMBER 5WV09V39
<klk> Loshki,  SERIAL NUMBER 5WV09V39
<Loshki> klk: accorging to google, you have a SeagSeagate Momentus 5400.7 ST9320310AS SATA 3Gb/s 320GB 5400rpm disk. Now what does 'disk utility' say about it?ate Momentus 5400.7 ST9320310AS SATA 3Gb/s 320GB 5400rpm
<Loshki> klk: oops. 2nd try. So what does 'disk utility' have to say about it?
<klk> Loshki, 320 gb  rotation rate 5799 rpm ???
<klk> loshi conection ATA
<Loshki> klk: close enough. Now answer the question:  Can you run 'disk utility'? What does it say about this disk?
<rodayo> My apt-get stopped working since I tried to install ruby-rvm. Each time I try to install something it tries to resolve the ruby-rvm thing and fails. Is there a way to just remove rvm from it's "queue"?
<zykotick9> rodayo: you might want to post the output from "sudo apt-get -f install"
<rodayo> "dpkg-statoverride: error: syntax error: unknown group 'admin' in statoverride file       dpkg: error processing ruby-rvm (--configure):       subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2"
<klk> loshi ?
<klk> Loshki,  ??
<zykotick9> rodayo: mixing repos?  ppas?  admin group doesn't exist in 12.04
<c_smith>  Hello, I am running Ubuntu One on Ubuntu 12.04. and I was setting it up and it crashed, I reopened it and it looks like it saved all the configuration before it crashed, but I can't add any new folders. is there anything I can try to try and fix this?
<Loshki> klk: I'm still here, waiting for your answers to my questions...
<Lounge> rodayo: try adding the admin group: sudo addgroup admin
 * c_smith hopes someone here can help with that here
<zykotick9> c_smith: you might wand to try the #ubuntu-one channel?
<Lounge> and then add your user name to it
<rodayo> zykotick9, i don't think so...I just did a 'sudo apt-get install ruby-rvm"
<c_smith> zybiski, do you mean #ubuntuone?
<zykotick9> c_smith: maybe?  sorry.
<Lounge> sudo adduser $(whoami) admin
<rhizmoe> k1l: thanks. that was supremely unintuitive. :/
<rodayo> Lounge, that seems to have done the trick =)
<c_smith> zykotick9, if you do, I'm there.
<zykotick9> Lounge: admin group doesn't exist in 12.04
<klk> Loshki,  320 gb hd rortatin rate 5799 rpm  connection ATA   firmware version 0001sd1m world wide name 0x5000c5002a91220e
<Lounge> zykotick9: thats why people are in here complaining of problems
<Lounge> lol
<Loshki> klk: yeah, we're past the now. Next I want to know if you can run 'disk utility'....
<klk> Loshki, model ata st9320310as
<k1l> rhizmoe: like you open a new tab in a browser :)
<klk> i cant do the smart data
<zykotick9> rodayo: could you pastebin the output from "apt-cache policy ruby-rvm"
<Lounge> zykotick9: if i'm correct, ubuntu uses adm instead right?
<zykotick9> Lounge: no!  sudo
<Loshki> klk: why not? I'm pretty sure that drive supports it...
<rodayo> http://pastie.org/4145074
<Lounge> zykotick9: no the group: adm instead of admin
<zykotick9> Lounge: no - the group is called "sudo"
<Lounge> ok
<zykotick9> rodayo: that's a precise package?  perhaps it's a bug - you should search on launchpad for something related
<rodayo> zykotick9, well...the problem's fixed now so... =P
<rodayo> and yeah, I'm running 12.04. Btw, since I'm here, anyone know a quick command for ripping the audio from a .mp4 file using avconv?
<zykotick9> rodayo: to "rip" audio i use mplayer - "mplayer -ao pcm -vo null foo.mp4" will create a wav that you can then encode to you desired format.
<rodayo> zykotick9, awesome! I can't take it from there, thanks
<wifiman> ffmpeg -acodec copy -vn input.mp4 output.mp4
<rodayo> wifiman, actually with that you get a warning message telling you to use avconv instead, which is why i asked about that
<rodayo> dono if it still works with ffmpeg....
<wifiman> ah, that must be a libav thing…
<wifiman> nvm i'm just out-of-date
<Garm> anyone that could help me get my wlan in working order? i guess i dont have the right drivers for it <<<< newbie
<Khrizoto> Hello
<neodemi> has anyone encountered problems using ctrl-alt-del or ctrl-alt-l in natty
<zykotick9> Garm: what wireless adapter is it?  is it usb or pci?  "lspci | grep -i network" might show you if it's pci
<neodemi> they were working last reboot and now dont do anything
<morsnowski> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Garm> zykotick9, its a PCI express card
<one> I need help guys
<neodemi> i wouldnt normally ask in here, but google is throwing up so many answers that dont indicate what the cause is, or a solution that actually works
<zykotick9> Garm: wireless pciexpress - wow. that pci command above 'should' work then, the "network" might not be the correct term though - you could try "wireless" if "network" fails.
<MonkeyDust> is natty still supported?
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: looks like
<zykotick9> !natty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<wonwon99> Anyone know the best way to completely remove malware/shit from windows 7? When should the OS be completely reinstalled?
<morsnowski> for future reference, do not set dell bios operating system in stall to on. that will only show 256meg of ram to the OS and it will take forever to do anything
<rhizmoe> k1l: alas, i use ^t for a new tab. clicking in the launcher should either bring existing window in wkspc to front, or create a new one.
<k1l> MonkeyDust: till end of october
<morsnowski> install that is
<MonkeyDust> ok
<rhizmoe> wonwon99: go away
<k1l> wonwon99: for windows support try ##windows
<MonkeyDust> wonwon99  you're in the wrong channel
<wonwon99> how to connect to ##windows??
<rhizmoe> you see ppl like wonwon99 when high school is out for the summer
<rhizmoe> wonwon99: /j #new2irc
<rhizmoe> also #irchelp
<Lounge> anyone else having problems with launcher's auto hide?
<Garm> zykotick9, dont know if this will help you Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x / AR542x Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) i didn t really understand what you wanted ;)
<Lounge> doesn't want to reappear
<Lounge> i've tried tuning the sensitivity up and down, nothing
<zykotick9> Garm: nice!  sorry i have 0 experience with that particular adapter - but you might want to try searching for AR242x / AR542x +ubuntu (if someone else doesn't jump in)
<Garm> ok zykotick9 i give that a try too
<Kaizen> is there a softer alternative to "reboot" ?  something that does some kind of reset and restarts services etc
<jiohdi> logout?
<zykotick9> Kaizen: 1 service or more then 1?
<neodemi> cant lock screen issue resolved using duct tape and string
<Kaizen> zykotick9 all
<zykotick9> Kaizen: reboot is probably your best bet then...
<Gyges> Kaizen, by misconfiguration, if i do reboot, i get a a kernel reboot!!
<neodemi> ctrl-alt-l reassigned to launch gnome-screensaver-command -a
<Gyges> Kaizen, don't ask me how
<Kaizen> i'm having a problem getting mysqld to restart in a cron script, it restarts fine if i run manually and it isn't a path issue
<Kaizen> so my only option right now that works within cron is a reboot
<Kaizen> which is harsh
<jiohdi> Kaizen, if you logout then back in under a different user or different desktop manager, might that do it?
<kesten> any body there who can help me with diff?
<Kaizen> jiohdi this is for server and it has to be automated
<jiohdi> oh...
<th0r> Kaizen, can you restart a daemon using cron in ubuntu? I think you have to restart daemons as root.
<kesten> I want to do $ diff -p1 dir1/stuff dir2/stuff > stuff.patch with the p1 to strip off the first directory level, but i think this is an "svn diff" not the utility diff of the command line.
<th0r> Kaizen,  and I don't want to hear any 'no root in ubuntu'
<Kaizen> th0r i am running the cron job as root, isn't that good enough?
<jiohdi> Kaizen, what bout a script that killall the offending program and restart it?
<th0r> Kaizen, yes it is....didn't know if you had done that or not
<Kaizen> jiohdi it is already dead, my health check script checks if it's alive every minute, if it isn't then attempts to restart
<wifiman> kesten: maybe you're thinking of patch -p1? you could also filter the diff through sed to strip the first path component
<th0r> Kaizen, You have verified that the cron script is reaching the point where it is trying to restart the daemon?
<Jagst3r15> i have nvidia drivers but dont intend to play games anymore
<Jagst3r15> is the nvidia driver loaded by default with 12.04>
<Jagst3r15> like is the comp using nvid and intel hd graphix
<k1l> Jagst3r15: you have ha hybrid nvidia/intel setup?
<Kaizen> th0r yeah it sends me an email saying service failed to restart and i run the script manually as root it restarts fine and emails me to say it restarted
<Jagst3r15> k1l wat u mean mate?
<ash_> hello chaos
<k1l> you got 2 grafikcards in your system? a nvidia and a intel?
<ash_> *chaps, even
<Jagst3r15> k1l ya it comes with them i think
<Jagst3r15> i just converted from win 7 so i assume the nvid is still there?
<k1l> Jagst3r15: then you need the bumblebee driver.
<sambagirl> when you install wordpress ie sudo apt-get install wordpress where does it install it?
<Jagst3r15> wat the bumblebee do?
<Jagst3r15> help me manage it?
<jiohdi> sambagirl, normally in /usr/bin
<k1l> Jagst3r15: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<sambagirl> umm let me look
<Jagst3r15> thanks k1l i will read
<k1l> Jagst3r15: shutdown the big nvidia card when its not needed to safe power etc
<sambagirl> are you certain jiohdi?
<sambagirl> well it installed it someplace
<sambagirl> but where?
<jiohdi> sambagirl, that is normally where all apt-get installs end up, there some exceptions
<sambagirl> shouldnt it be in var/www/ ???
<jiohdi> sambagirl, /var is for variables not binaries
<k1l> sambagirl: the question is: what are you really locking for?
<k1l> *looking
<iceroot> sambagirl: dpkg -L wordpress
<sambagirl> what i am looking for is to install wordpress environment on a local server
<iceroot> sambagirl: and it not /var/www its somehwere else and then an apache symlink is created
<sambagirl> well according to the instructions you just type what i posted ealier and that installs the dependencies and stuff.
<k1l> sambagirl: yes
<jiohdi> sambagirl, some things end up under /etc
<sambagirl> ok well i removed it but i will install it again but i cant determine where it even is going?
<sambagirl> well i usually just untar it to like under www
<sambagirl> but it thought i would try this process they posted on a forum
<Humble313> Hi. I installed ubuntu for my dad. It connects to the wireless connection but doesn't actually go on the internet plus it drops every 30 secs.
<Humble313> I've tried to look for solutions on the internet but haven't really seen anything that helps.
<sambagirl> ahh i see that command actually shows me where it is
<sambagirl> dpkg -L wordpress
<jiohdi> sambagirl, where did it end up?
<sambagirl> haha etc
<Humble313> Has anyone else had that problem and solved it?
<sambagirl> that's amazing ;D
<jiohdi> sambagirl, I think non-standard things tend towards /etc
<haz3lnut> Humble313: sounds like you're not getting an ip address from the wireless router.
<haz3lnut> Humble313: that's why it keeps dropping and reconnecting
<Humble313> So how do I fix that?
<sambagirl> i see jiohdi
<sambagirl> well i figure i will just remove it and do it another way :D
<zenwryly> I have a server running as a NAT gateway and an OpenVPN connection on tun0.  I'd like to have all traffic for the server itself go through the VPN but keep all traffic going through the server as the gateway go through the physical interface.  Can someone point me in the right direction?
<Gyges> Humble313, you can start troubleshooting by looking at /var/log/syslog
<haz3lnut> Humble313: is it a proper access point?  can you connect with your phone ok?
<Humble313> Yep. First time I've had trouble with wifi.
<haz3lnut> Humble313: what Gyges said, at a terminal "sudo tail -f /var/syslog"
<haz3lnut> and whatch what it does when you try to connect.
<Humble313> Should I type that with the ethernet cable in or out?
<haz3lnut> might be a duh moment, but did you try to re-enter the password to make sure it is correct?
<Humble313> Several times
<haz3lnut> Humble313: if you got ethernet cable, you're not on wifi
<haz3lnut> use one or the other
<Humble313> I only used the ethernet cable cos wifi connected but disconnected every 20 secs
<Humble313> Nothing would load
<Humble313> I'll try that command now
<calmpitbull> Hello
<haz3lnut> Humble313: unplpug ethernet. turn off wifi, enter command at terminal, plug in wifi and watch
<haz3lnut> Humble313: I must be drunk.  it's /var/log/syslog
<morsnowski> shouldn't that be "sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog"
<morsnowski> hmm
<morsnowski> sorry
<scoob> Hello all. I don't suppose there's any way to unencrypt a home directory? Googling has made me believe there's nothing.
<Jagst3r15> k1l anyway to see if i install bumble correct?
<scoob> I have access, but I simply with to unencrypt it permenantly.
<scoob> wish^
<Humble313> Yeah it was telling me no sudo lol
<k1l> Jagst3r15: sry but that is beyond my knowledge, because i dont have that cards for myself
<Jagst3r15> k1l its okay thanks for help :)
<Humble313> cant open for reading
<Humble313> no such directory
<haz3lnut> sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog
<haz3lnut> it's there
<Humble313> yep
<Humble313> i disabled wifi
<Humble313> typed that
<Humble313> then it asked for password
<Humble313> put it in
<Humble313> nothing
<FloodBot1> Humble313: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jagst3r15> k1l i just added sudo apt-get install bumblebee bumblebee-nvidia again and it says already have newest version so i guess thats the best way to check. thnx again
<haz3lnut> Humble313: this is a clean install?
<Humble313> so i'm kinda baffled
<Humble313> yes. clean install from today
<haz3lnut> Humble313: if you got no syslog, your system is messed up.
<Humble313> so how do i fix?
<OerHeks> Jagst3r15, the guys in #bumblebee are up2date
<Jagst3r15> can i ask there?
<Lounge> does anyone know why moving the launcher to the bottom is no longer supported in 12.04?
<haz3lnut> Humble313: I gotta pass you to someone else, because wife on the way and I gotta go cook something :-)
<haz3lnut> keep trying
<Humble313> no problem
<sambagirl>  /join #openbravo
<sambagirl> opps
<Jagst3r15> joing #bumblebee
<Jagst3r15> crap lol
<sambagirl> jaja
<sambagirl> what is bumblebee?
<k1l> sambagirl: read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<sambagirl> yes it is for nvidia optimus
<Humble313> is it worth trying to use the disc that came with my wireless usb on ubuntu?
<sambagirl> obviously some kind of video optimizer for nvidia video card
<sambagirl> driver
<Humble313> despite the fact that it recognises wireless connections but it isnt connecting
<Kitty_> Hello all.
<sambagirl> humble313 what is your issue?
<hello_kitty> I upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04, and now I can't see any text in terminal windows except the bold text display by 'ls'  How can I fix this? The bar at the top of the screen is also completely transparent except the icons, not sure if that is normal or not.
<Gyges> brrrrrr
<sambagirl> are you using Hoary distro? :D
<k1l> sambagirl: its a special driver for special videocards
<Humble313> my issue is that my internet doesn't work through wireless
<Humble313> it connects to the router, nothing shows up in web browers, and then it disconnects
<sambagirl> is it on a desktop or laptop?
<Humble313> desktop
<Humble313> installed today
<sambagirl> what release?
<Humble313> ubuntu 12.04
<Gyges> hello_kitty, you may be able to right-click the transparent part
<sambagirl> well i can't help you there cause we only use 10.10 cause it works for us
<Humble313> we would be?
<sambagirl> do this. why not try it as a livecd and see what happens with that?
<Humble313> thats what i did at first
<Humble313> didn't connect through livecd
<sambagirl> did you try with just ethernet?
<Humble313> yep works fine
<airstrike> hi. i'm missing the drivers for my sd card reader on my laptop. i've googled around and it seems like i need something called 'sdhci'. how do i go about this?
<hello_kitty> Gyges: it seems that I can only click on icons themselves, the rest of the bar is not there..is this some sort of driver problem, along w/ the missing text..?
<sambagirl> did you check for additional drivers?
<Kitty_> I'm trying to play Diablo 2 through Wine, and I've noticed I don't seem to have the drivers for my graphics chip. I'm wondering, I need to update the drivers on Linux, correct? If so, how do I go about doing this
<airstrike> everyone's asking bout drivers tonight
<sambagirl> if i were you kitty i would use reactos to play my games in
<Jagst3r15> its driver night :)
<DrPantsW> anyone ever use the smart card drivers with firefox?  I wasn't able to get it running
<Kitty_> Okay, I'll try that. I still need to know how to update the drivers for my graphics chip, however. I just got Ubuntu, completely fresh.
<sambagirl> if you go to shell humble313 what is your ip address from the router?
<Humble313> i thought ubuntu was going to be much faster than windows 7 on my dads pc
<Humble313> had to turn it off, dads sleeping
<sambagirl> if you ran 10.10 it is
<sambagirl> or try xubuntu humble313
<Humble313> whats wrong with 12.04?
<sambagirl> xubuntu has the familiar gnome interface
<sambagirl> nothing i just like gnome interface
<Humble313> yeah im using gnome interface
<Jagst3r15> unity is better
<sambagirl> download xubuntu and run that as a livecd and i bet it works
<Jagst3r15> :O
<Kitty_> sambagirl: You said Reactos, correct?
<sambagirl> yes kitty__ check in #reactos
<Humble313> whats the disadvantages of xubuntu?
<Kitty_> Okay.
<sambagirl> that is a xp style distro
<sambagirl> runs games great
<Jagst3r15> xbuntu just isnt as cooleo imo
<hello_kitty_> whoops lost connection -- if anyone said anything to me
<sambagirl> heh
<sambagirl> that is a xp style distro
<sambagirl> reactos
<sambagirl> #reactos
<sambagirl> i tried to play witcher 2 in wine but i didnt have the drivers for video
<fuzzynurfhurter> thats a prob im worried bout 2 samba
<sambagirl> xubuntu has the familiar gnome interface that makes it easier for us stupidos to communicate around jagst3r15
<fuzzynurfhurter> lol
<Humble313> so is xubuntu that much faster?
<hello_kitty_> oh looks like 12.04 doesn't see my onboard gfx at all -- its just a blank line in the system details
<sambagirl> kitty did you check for additional drivers?
<wifiman> i can't seem to get HDMI audio working with my R6xx card: the device shows up in aplay -l and i can send audio to it, but aplay runs way too fast and i don't get any sound; i've toggled the S/PDIF control with alsamixer to no effect
<L3top> hello_kitty_: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<sambagirl> xubuntu is just friendlier with gnome cause that is what i am used to
<fuzzynurfhurter> might be with the nomodeset in the grub line
<sambagirl> kitty i bet you can find a driver for your card. lspci will show you the roots to your mfg
<Kitty_> Hmmm, seeing as no one is talking in #reactos, how much do you know about ReactOS, Samba?
<fuzzynurfhurter> ther
<sambagirl> i have played with it for a couple years kitty
<Humble313> how would i know if my graphics driver has been installed? i don't see a problem with the graphics but still just curious
<sambagirl> try to find the drivers first though
<L3top> wifiman: can you please pastebin the output of aplay -l?
<sambagirl> if you can see it your fine humble313 :D
<hello_kitty> whoops lost connection L3top
<Humble313> ubuntu is decent though
<Jagst3r15> hello_kitty read last post here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1887214
<sambagirl> it;s all good stuff
<Jagst3r15> ubuntu is more than decent imo ;)
<Kitty_> Ah, delicious. So, about the chipset drivers, how the hell do I install them? I'm just about fresh out of the Windows box, sadly.
<sambagirl> there are some ubuntu distros that are game specific
<Humble313> depends on use right?
<hello_kitty> ty Jagst3r15
<sambagirl> there is a distro for everyday people :D
<Humble313> so ubuntu is the best for average user?
<Jagst3r15> ya
<sambagirl> i think so
<L3top> Humble313: imo ubuntu/kubuntu/lubuntu... yes
<Humble313> keeping my pc as windows 7 though :)
<sambagirl> i suggest you download xubuntu or kubuntu or lubuntu and see if any one of those gives you wireless immediatly via livecd and not install
<sambagirl> well i run win7 in vm :D
<sambagirl> i run osx in vm :D
<sambagirl> l even run aros/amiga in vm :D
<Humble313> how much ram do you have?
<L3top> Humble313: I expect you will transition their roles... but sure... that is a safe way to start.
<sambagirl> umm 4 gig on this laptop
<sambagirl> but the servers have like 16gig
 * L3top hearts amiga
<Humble313> i've got 4 gb on my pc but with shared graphics card all in one pc
<sambagirl> :D
<aguitel> is right to use glxgears with benchmark my video card ?+
<sambagirl> humble try xubuntu and download and make livecd/install cd and check it out.
<Humble313> will do tomorrow :)
<L3top> aguitel: it will tell you the fps for 3d yes... but there are certainly more evolved benchmarking tools
<sambagirl> it has a familar interface
<Humble313> i just hope they're user friendly
<sambagirl> you can always run osx on your dads machine if you feel like it you know
<fuzzynurfhurter> x is humble im using it
<aguitel> L3top, what tool ?
<sambagirl> xubuntu is very nice
<sambagirl> i'm moving to that next
<Humble313> the pc is amd athlon single core processor. 1.5gb ram with 70gb ide hard drive i believe
<sambagirl> i suggest you run 10.10 humble313 and put compiz fusion on it and let your dad have a fun time.
<Humble313> should i download the latest version of xubuntu?
<duality> hi
<sambagirl> join #xubuntu and inquire
 * L3top prefers KDE, and recommends for those who are VERY used to windows.
<sambagirl> ubuntu is getting to big in my opinion. it's starting to become bloated
<duality> how do i copy ssh keys, to my current machine so i don't have to use password all the time?
<duality> sambagirl, bloated?
<fuzzynurfhurter> only prob with it i got is hard to change desktop wallpaper and make it stay
<Humble313> hmm kde looks nice
<duality> macbuntu looks nice
<duality> ...
<fuzzynurfhurter> lstop if i have xubuntu can i get the kde stuff on net?
<sambagirl> just my opinion with all these new ways of having to do the samething you did yesterday. it's kinds frustrating to have to learn to do the samething a different way when it worked the old way but your now forced to do it a completley different way and get the same results in the end. doesn't really compute :)
<spanther> installed mate-desktop now I'm happy with 12.04 :D
<codescience> sambagirl: a lot of distros seem bloated now. but it's not hard to remove the stuff you don't want.
<GoogIe> Hey!
<sambagirl> what is mate-desktop?
<L3top> sambagirl: serioulsy... check out kubuntu sometime lately.
<L3top> !mate
<sambagirl> l3top i have i have linuxmce on a machine :D
<Humble313> kde looks long
<L3top> doh.
<Humble313> i'll probably go with xubuntu
<spanther> sambagirl, it's the gnome2 desktop ubuntu had once, but it's patched and more actual because they still work on this fork :)
<sambagirl> we use that as our multimedia system :D
<L3top> You hush... we have a girl user?
<sambagirl> ahh sspanther
<Humble313> its amazing that all of these os for free
<L3top> I don't believe it.
<fuzzynurfhurter> open source
<spanther> L3top, stop playing drama :P
<sambagirl> go to distrowatch.com sometime and look at over 1000 listed distros of all kinds :D
<spanther> L3top, dark age is over and yes, girls use computers too! ;)
<codescience> lol
<fuzzynurfhurter> lol
<L3top> come play in #linuxmce sometime... or on the forum... honestly... there is a long standing belief we do not have a SINGLE girl user.
<Humble313> too many :s
<fuzzynurfhurter> i havnt met 1 that can handle this yet
<Jagst3r15> sambagirl ubuntu fine for up to date laptops.comps it may be too big for older comps or netbooks tho
<fuzzynurfhurter> or atleast where im at lol
<init[dot]d> just grab an older version from the repos
<L3top> spanther: I am WELL aware of this... our specific project seems to be remarkably unappealing to them. I assumed it was my breath.
<sambagirl> here is a fun environment http://plan9.bell-labs.com/plan9/
<spanther> L3top, android spreads worldwide and linux becomes more and more loved by everyone :)
<duality> googlebot wtf :P
 * L3top hearts plan 9
<L3top> We are a weird animal spanther.
<codescience> spanther: still amazing how many android users have never heard of "linux".
<Humble313> would you guys say mac os x is a rip off version of linux?
<codescience> Humble313: Linux, no. BSD, yes.
<sambagirl> osx is a rip off of bsd
<spanther> codescience, haha :D
<wifiman> L3top: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1058306/
<airstrike> hi. i'm missing the drivers for my sd card reader on my laptop. i've googled around and it seems like i need something called 'sdhci'. how do i go about this?
<sambagirl> just like msdos windows is a rip off of xenix which is a rip off of unix
<sambagirl> which is a rip off of amigados :D
<Humble313> my God
<Kitty_> Anyone not having issues with drivers? Lol
<fuzzynurfhurter> that is wild
<codescience> everyone gets ideas from everyone else.
<codescience> Kitty_: nope.
<spanther> me Kitty, me! :D
<Kitty_> Lol
<fuzzynurfhurter> nope
<sambagirl> kitty search your driver from lspci listing for linux driver.
<sambagirl> believe me someone has made one somewhere :)
<Kitty_> Has anyone tried the game Nexuiz?
<spanther> I use the radeon drivers (oss) and they're so smooth now just wondered how well unity worked no lags at all :)
<Kitty_> I figured out the chipset and where to get the drivers, I just have no idea how to install them lololol
<sambagirl> wow whata wild game
<codescience> Kitty_: i have previously. great game.
<L3top> wifiman: I would expect that "just works". Are you using Ubuntu or a derivative, and pulse audio?
<sambagirl> search on google of install driver in linux
<codescience> not installed atm though.
<Kitty_> Sweetness, I'm downloading Nexuiz at the moment.
<inashdeen> hi, i found out ppa doesnt allow deb uploading. the thing is, the program i created doesnt really have a source. how do i modify the deb to able to upload it to ppa.
<sambagirl> seveas helped me to do a bind back when hoary was out for wifi so anything is possible i think
<codescience> urban terror also good.
<fuzzynurfhurter> spanther which radeon driver thing man im trying to find something for mine to work right on??
<Kitty_> I got severely tired of Windows.
<L3top> inashdeen: contact the maintainer of the PPA
<sambagirl> windows is an insult :D
<spanther> fuzzynurfhurter, the opensource one working out of the box :P
<codescience> i still use windows for gaming. but that's it.
<sambagirl> me too
<sambagirl> brb
<spanther> fglrx is the AMD one and radeon is the open source one x)
<fuzzynurfhurter> which 1??
<inashdeen> L3top: i want to upload the program i created to ppa. it is a new keyboard layout
<paul__> hi
<Humble313> what's the closest distro to mac os x?
<Kitty_> Insult, yes, but it seems to be the only OS people are willing to produce games for, for the most part, at least.
<L3top> fuzzynurfhurter: lspci | grep VGA
<inashdeen> L3top: my ppa
<wifiman> L3top: system originally installed as ubuntu proper several years ago, currently at 11.10; i've installed pulseaudio due to issues in previous releases where dmix worked fine
<fuzzynurfhurter> i do too but i was wondering howi could play them through linux
<wifiman> L3top: oops, uninstalled
<codescience> Humble313: what do you want that's in mac os that isn't in linux already?
<L3top> wifiman: do you have an /etc/asound.conf
<Humble313> come to think of it, i probably just want a nice looking system dock
<codescience> just install avant-window-navigator.
<codescience> that will do the job.
<L3top> inashdeen: that is not an Ubuntu support issue I am afraid. If it is YOUR ppa, you should be able to dump code there.
<wifiman> L3top: yes; it sets defaults.pcm.rate_converter and defines three PCMs, none of which i'm using to test HDMI
<inashdeen> L3top: why it is not a ubuntu issue then. I suppose i don't use ppa for fedora
<wifiman> L3top: command i used was  aplay -D hw:2,3 -f S16_LE -c 2 -r 48000 /dev/urandom
<L3top> wifiman: please pastebin. I will correct and you can back yours up and try
<Kitty_> I think Ubuntu might be a gateway drug. First time on IRC, as well. Watch, within the next year I'm going to learn Python. All downhill from there lol
<Humble313> avant window navigator looks sweet
<codescience> ;-)
<wifiman> L3top: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1058314/
<L3top> hw:2 indicates a third card and ,3 would be the third output wifiman. according to aplay you are on card 0 device 3
<L3top> so aplay -D hw:0,3 -f S16_LE -c 2 -r 48000 /dev/urandom
<wifiman> aplay: main:660: audio open error: No such file or directory
<L3top> wifiman: better yet... speaker-test -c 2 -t sine -D hw:0,3
<wylde_> inashdeen: if it's on Launchpad you'd look to them for support issues. You could also have a llok here >>> http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/index.html
<wylde_> look*
<L3top> inashdeen: because ppas are not supported in ubuntu.
<wifiman> L3top: consistent with aplay -l's output indicating card 2
<L3top> !ppa | inashdeen
<ubottu> inashdeen: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<sambagirl> kitty http://www.alientrap.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/nexuiz_screenshot_71.jpg
<wamicho> clementine music player and gtkpod keeps on crashing whenever i start them any one came across this ?
<L3top> you are correct wifiman... sorry... was looking to briefly
<fuzzynurfhurter> on that avant mine says it doesnt have an installation candidate
<wylde_> inashdeen: Perhaps #ubuntu-motu may have some insight as well.
<L3top> for the record sambagirl... our project is not representative of kubuntu... we are just built on it. And we are pretty far from 1204 atm.
<wamicho> clementine music player and gtkpod keeps on crashing whenever i start them any one came across this ?
<Jagst3r15> l3top wht porject?
<L3top> linuxmce
<fuzzynurfhurter> l3top im having trouble try tho get that avant window navigator
<L3top> fuzzynurfhurter: I am sorry, I cannot work that out... can you restate please?
<fuzzynurfhurter> lol yeah i am trying to download the avant window navigator in terminal but cant says no installation candidate
<fuzzynurfhurter> on a netbook tiny keaboard
<wifiman> snd_hda_intel creates the alsa device rather than radeon (and radeon's audio parameter seems to have no effect), so i'm guessing my issue would be off-topic in #radeon
<sambagirl> l3top what about linuxmce? your on that dev team?
<L3top> si sambagirl.
<sambagirl> l3top i tried to install with wubi in windows 7 prof just today and it would not install.
#ubuntu 2013-06-17
<Deformative> Hi, I am diskless booting ubuntu and would like the nodes to get their hostname from the dns.
<Deformative> How do I configure this?
<daftykins> are you running your own DNS server?
<Deformative> daftykins: Yes.
<mojtaba> valroadie: thank you very much for your help
<valroadie> np mojtaba ;) glad to help
<Deformative> Anyone?
<daftykins> Deformative: seems relevant: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1814151
<benzrf> hey! if I steal my parents' .wine-browser directory (data dir for netflix-desktop), is it possible for me to use it to log into their netflix account?
<benzrf> :p
<Deformative> Didn't work. =/
<neibors> Hi  all
<neibors> I'm installed ubuntu studio 12.04. What the password for root?
<goyan124> hello
<veryhappy> hey guys where do i have to go with jackd?
<reisio> veryhappy: hrmm?
<goyan124> how do i install windows xp iso from ubuntu. unetbootin doesn't work
<daftykins> neibors: root doesn't have a password
<daftykins> goyan124: write it to a CD/DVD
<veryhappy> reisio: i mean when i have problem with the audio server jackd where do i have to go?
<goyan124> daftykins i don't have cd
<goyan124> or disk drive
<reisio> veryhappy: you could start here
<neibors> rly? Hmm...
<reisio> veryhappy: or send /msg alis list *jack* and look for the highest number
<reisio> (which is #jack)
<daftykins> goyan124: got a flash drive spare?
<goyan124> daftykins yes i have usb cards
<veryhappy> reisio: ok thank you, i'll first start here
<goyan124> daftykins flash drive
<reisio> veryhappy: you can also find the website for the project, and search it like so: http://www.google.com/search?q="irc" site%3Ajackaudio.org
<daftykins> goyan124: actually you're not going to be able to do it unless you have a windows system to prepare the flash drive in the first place. you either need to write a CD or use a windows system, you can't install it from ubuntu
<veryhappy> reisio: yea thanks dude, i wanna try here first
<veryhappy> ;)
<benzrf> daftykins: that's BS
<reisio> well, all roads point to #jack
<reisio> this time
<benzrf> there are plenty of utilites that work on buntu
<reisio> but perhaps not the next :)
<goyan124> daftykins what program to use for xp iso to install in a fash drive?
<goyan124> flash*
<veryhappy> it's really hard for me to get jackd running how it is supposed to work but when i have to stop jackd i don't get it running anymore that good how can i completely get a process to stop completely when i need to restart it
<neibors> I try enter in root without password- Error(password)
<daftykins> benzrf: you're familiar with how XP installs yes? after copying files it needs to know the original mountpoint to see the flash drive as the install media again. this usually requires much scripting
<goyan124> in windowA
<goyan124> s
<reisio> goyan124: http://serverfault.com/questions/6714/how-to-make-windows-7-usb-flash-install-media-from-linux#answer-167060
<reisio> more reliable than any other approach, IME
<daftykins> yeah that's 7, not XP
<daftykins> not the same thing _at all_
<jrib> !root | neibors
<ubottu> neibors: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<reisio> well, they're both Windows, so yes at all :p
<goyan124> i need for xp
<reisio> goyan124: try it
<daftykins> i just explained why it won't work.
<reisio> goyan124: and if it doesn't work talk to #windows, since it's a Windows problem you have
<nvzn> anyone else having a hell of a time with recent 12.06 kernels?
<reisio> daftykins: nope, you merely said it wasn't the same thing
<nvzn> anyone else having a hell of a time with recent 12.04 kernels?
<reisio> can't even remember what you said? :p
<daftykins> reisio: before that
<reisio> nvzn: probably, what's up?
<reisio> daftykins: before that I hadn't mentioned it
<daftykins> reisio: yeah but the same statements apply
<nvzn> reisio: they don't boot for me
<reisio> how could they :p
<reisio> nvzn: probably avoid using them, then
<daftykins> reisio: ugh. you are quite clearly not experienced enough on this topic. i shall leave you to your trolling sir.
<nvzn> well, i'd like to figure out what's going on
<reisio> daftykins: righto
<reisio> nvzn: what happens?
<nvzn> i get a stack trace
<nvzn> i'll u/l it and link it so you can see
<nvzn> 1 min
<neibors> It works!
<reisio> neibors: gj
<Mike9863> Once I change .fonts.conf, how can I get the settings to take effect?
<subone_> exit
<valroadie> Mike9863: 3 options, restart the program, log out then back in or restart completely...
<nvzn> reisio: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/19500951/20130616_191916.jpg
<reisio> nvzn: heheh
<reisio> nvzn: was that a hard photo to get?
<nvzn> not so bad
<nvzn> it takes a while
<nvzn> a few seconds
<ripplebit> guys tor isn't working, any ideas?
<valroadie> nvzn: do you have a grub installed?
<nvzn> ya
<reisio> ripplebit: fix it
<nvzn> i notice grub changed
<valroadie> Nvzn: ok well does it boot if you revert to previous kernals?
<nvzn> yes
<nvzn> 3.2.0-41-generic
<HelloWorld321> ripplebit: is there an entry in the error log?
<nvzn> is what i currently run
<valroadie> alright well I would recommend just reverting back as the newer kernals aren't too dramatic of a change
<nvzn> well thats what i've dont
<nvzn> well thats what i've done
<nvzn> but i want to know why
<nvzn> maybe i can update something
<valroadie> idk..compatibility? random bug? could be a number of things...
<valroadie> you could always make a forum thread and post up some info and see if anyone has ideas
<nvzn> yeah
<nvzn> i should
<nvzn> bug report
<budtuba> Well, I just logged on.  My son (the computer expert) was conversing with start before, but we still haven't got my sound system working.  Now after rebooting I cannot start Pulse
<valroadie> ;)
<ripplebit> guys tor ins't working, how can i fix it?
<budtuba> audio ...fatal errro.
<valroadie> ripplebit: uninstall reinstall
<ripplebit> tried that
<budtuba> An ideas what could have happened?
<valroadie> ripplebit: have you changed anything recently? if not then I have no idea...I don't use proxies ;)
<truedeity> anyone got a decent copy of man of steel?
<ripplebit> not that i can remember
<valroadie> ripplebit: could be your ISP
<valroadie> I know some of them reject tor
<ripplebit> how could they block it?
<Dr_willis> also you could clarify whats 'not working' about it.. and check its logs, and enable verbose logging.
<byc> compiled wireshark 1.10.0 looks weired in Ubuntu 12.04 http://ntu.me/di/PK18/2013-06-16.png
<budtuba> anybody:  I need help with my sound system.  PulseAudio cannot be started...fatal error.
<valroadie> riplebit: no idea but they control the flow in and out so..they must have tabs on it...im sure if they can scold you for torrenting then they can figure out tor ;)
<Dr_willis> You really dont want to use Torrents With TOR.
<ripplebit> i dont want it for torrenting
<ripplebit> or doing anything illegal or whatever. just want a way of protecting my privacy
<byc> any ideas for my problem?
<Dr_willis> ripplebit,  Tor is a little overrated in 'privacy' protection..
<truedeity> whatever happened to the distro days of irc?
<valroadie> not saying anyone is torrenting, I am saying if your ISP knows when people are torrenting then I am sure they could figure out peole who use tor
<ripplebit> what is the alternative to tor then?
<Dr_willis> truedeity,  other IRC networks have shareing channels. Not freenode
<valroadie> budtuba: Try here maybe? I do not know a lot about the audio aspect of ubuntu http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/PulseAudio/Documentation/User/
<k1l> !warez | truedeity
<ubottu> truedeity: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Dr_willis> ripplebit,  a vpn, or proxy
<truedeity> whats the best warez server/chan then?
<yeats> byc: 1) your link doesn't work for me 2) why not install from the repo
<budtuba> Guru:  I like your name...you know anything about sound not working?
<ripplebit> i've been looking, but i cant find any free linux vpns
<k1l> truedeity: stop asking here
<Dr_willis> truedeity,  no idea.. thats not really ubuntu support related..
<Charmlet> truedeity: None. Freenode has policies against warez.
<Dr_willis> ripplebit,  ive seen them for as low as $5 a month.
<Dr_willis> ripplebit,  with $10 mo 'credit' with special cupon codes
<truedeity> its too bad
<pong> why would a home user need a vpn?
<Dr_willis> pong,  I ran a znc server on it for my IRC ussage.
<Dr_willis> and could also set up my own vpn.
<Dr_willis> so i can get to my stuff from my phone.
<Dr_willis> the idea of a 'home' user is somewhat 'broad'
<pong> Dr_WIllis, for privacy reasons?
<Dr_willis> pong,  thats one reason
<Charmlet> So, I have an actual question!
<Charmlet> I created a bootable USB with the latest ubuntu 64bit on it.
<Charmlet> and every time I load it, it asks to try/install. How do I get it to just be bootable without try/install?
<pong> isn't it just switching ips from isp to vpn service?
<daftykins> Charmlet: you needed to create the flash drive with 'persistence'
<Charmlet> I used the pendrivelinux thing
<Charmlet> and made the persistance about 3.5 gb >.>
<yeats> !pm | byc
<ubottu> byc: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<byc> yeats:1)is there any pastebin avaliable for you guys 2)the same problem with the one in the repo
<k1l> !paste | byc
<ubottu> byc: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Charmlet> daftykins: and there's a 3,600 MB "casper-rw" thing on the drive
<Charmlet> daftykins: do I just keep pressing try each time I use it?
<Dr_willis> Charmlet,  you can do a 'full' normal install to a usb flash if you wanted.. or this sort of old guide suggests removeing the 'ubiquity' package
<Dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/7429/remove-welcome-screen-from-live-usb
<daftykins> Charmlet: i sort of expected it to not show the menu anymore when done right, not sure
<Charmlet> So the pendrivelinux wasn't the right install?
<Charmlet> I probably screwed up somewhere.
<Dr_willis> Charmlet,  depends on what you want.
<Charmlet> I want it to be bootable and useable from the USB
<Charmlet> but not for super intensive stuff, or anything installed.
<Dr_willis> you CAN do a FULL normal install to usb flash.. that URL posted says you shouldent.. but the guy gives very little reason why.. and ive ran such a setup for Months and months
<Dr_willis> OR you can use a Live-usb setup. but thats more for testing/light ussage
<Charmlet> so how do I do the full install? full disclosure - it's an 8 gb HD, i'd run it on 4GB of ram, and I have no CD drive.
<Dr_willis> and the guide suggest removeing the 'ubiquity' package from a live-usb install will disable that screen
<Dr_willis> Install to USB same as you would a internal HD.  partion, put grub on its mbr and so forth
<Dr_willis> but 8gb is a little small.
<Deformative> Hi, I am running a bunch of diskless machines.  For some reason if I boot them all up at hte same time, about half of htem fail to mount the nfs root.  But if I turn them on one at a time, it succeeds.
<Charmlet> little small as in it won't work, or I won't be able to install anything at all?
<Deformative> Anyone have any ideas?
<Charmlet> all I'd need to install is chrome pretty much.
<reisio> Deformative: network saturation / timeouts?
<reisio> Deformative: ask #nfs
<Deformative> reisio: Ok, thanks.
<reisio> sticking a tube in your mouth is what digital music is all about
<reisio> whoops, wrong chan
<Dr_willis> Charmlet,  then TRY what that guide suggested.. remove the Ubiquity package via  the apt-get command it says. it might disable that screen.. or just keep clicking try...
<Charmlet> Dr_willis: I'll try to do that. Thanks :)
<greyhats> holaa
<daftykins> hi
<Skymont> so what is best or most popular native games for linux, if this is offtopic please tell me the games in ##gaming thanks
<Dr_willis> steam has just been released for linux.ubuntu a month or 2 ago. :0
<Kow> wesnoth
<Dr_willis> so  'best' would have to go to the various HalfLife games I imagine
<Dr_willis> best Open Sourced - depends on the kind of games you want
<Skymont> have you hear od xonotic?
<reisio> Skymont: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humble_Bundle
<Skymont> have you heard of xonotic?
<reisio> nope
<reisio> warsow is another FPS
<reisio> Skymont: search your package manager for 'FPS' if that's what you want
<javier__2> hi! someone can tell me if sending to trash and deleting a picture in shotwell with indeed delete it from my hardrive or just from the collection? Thanks!
<ner0x> Any well know bluetooth adapters that are PCI? Or whatever the onboard card type are these days?
<daftykins> ner0x: they tend to sell them as USB dongles alone
<Dr_willis> I think theres  a few laptop wifi cards with bluetooth built in.. but neverreally looked at them
<reisio> yeah it'll be a lot easier to find usb
<Dr_willis> BT  - would be so handy.. if it worked better/faster/easier... ;P
<ner0x> daftykins: dongles?
<daftykins> yep.
<ner0x> What is a dongle? lol
<Dr_willis> http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/dongle
<Dr_willis> (computer hardware) Any small device which plugs into an electronic device, typically a computer, and alters its functionality. Common examples include wireless modems, software copy protect devices, and adapters. Some USB keyboards and mice include USB to PS/2 adapter dongles, enabling their use on machines with PS/2 ports.
<codezombie> In my boot script I have a command listed called "console". This should call us a tmux instance, but for some reason the console command is being run at start up. https://gist.github.com/gitt/3a8ebc64bb6f412acb64 - question is, what would be causing that? This isn't my first boot script I've written, however it is the first time I've had this happen.
<tehTerminator> join #ubuntu
<codezombie> nvm, had backticks in an echo statement... *facepalm*
<ner0x> Dr_willis: What a terrible name for a piece of hardware.
<Tex_Nick> Dr_willis : i was chatting with someone bout a month ago who was using a rasberry pi with ubuntu ... was that you ?
<Dr_willis> Tex_Nick,  Likely. :) not much to chat about.. since ubuntu isent ported to the Pi.
<makuto> When you lose control of the desktop to a fullscreen application, what do you do? I've ctrl alt f1ed out and rebooted, but there must be a better way
<Dr_willis> makuto,  just kill the app from the console.
<Dr_willis> or if you can get a alt-f2 run dialog, use xkill
<makuto> How do I get back to the desktop?
<kostkon> ctrl alt f7
<makuto> Ah, thanks!
<Dr_willis> and instead of rebooting. you can 'sudo service lightdm restart'  to restart  the X server. ;)
<Dr_willis> what app are you loseing controll in?
<makuto> Some Wine apps don't behave properly
<Dr_willis> cant say ive ever noticed any i couldent alt-tab out of...
<Dr_willis> or use the alt-f2 xkill trick
<Dr_willis> Unless they just totally crash the X server. ;)
<kostkon> makuto, you can "confine" them in a window if you want by setting a virtual desktopf for them in wincfg
<kostkon> winecfg*
<Dr_willis> Thats always a handy feature in wine also. ;)
<Dr_willis> had to do that with some MMORPG games over the years.
<Tex_Nick> Dr_willis : ok thanks i was thinking about building an inexpensive box mounted to the back of a monitor with vesa mount for the grandkids ... using the pi & ubuntu ... thought there was now an unofficial ubuntu port ... thanks for feedback ;-)
<Dr_willis> Tex_Nick,  if theres any ubuntu for the pi.. i dont know of it.
<Dr_willis> Tex_Nick,  There is a Plex Client For the Pi now. that makes it a very nice  HTPC/DLNA player - if you want to run a plex server. :)
<makuto> Thank you very much!
<Dr_willis> http://rasplex.com/  even has a case (in the works) with Vesa mount brackets
<Tex_Nick> Dr_willis : if you haven't heard of it ... it probably doesn't exist !!! ;-) hmmmmm i'll look into plex ... thank yo sir
<Dr_willis> One of Plex's neatest features..  'plex channels' where (not totally reliable) your PC can stream  sites like AmazonPrime, Netflix, Hulu, and other flash sites.. to your pi via the pc.
<daftykins> why plex over XBMC?
<Dr_willis> plex uses a 'server client' model. where the PI (or other devices) just need the plex client
<Tex_Nick> Dr_willis : yeah looking at plex now ... hey thanks for the feedback sir ^5
<primepie> anyone knows a ppa to install libc++ from ?
<Dr_willis> the plex server (a normal pc) handles all the hard stuff.
<Dr_willis> I have the Plex Channel on my  Roku, my Pi,  and my Smart TV. they all 3 can play the files from my plex server with the exact same interface.
<redrocket> same here
<Dr_willis> Plex app for android exists also. but its like $5
<redrocket> plex works very well with roku
<Dr_willis> The plex 'service' they sell -  lets you access the files over the internet.
<Dr_willis> but i dont do that.
<Dr_willis> I grabbed some 3rd party Media player the other day with a built in HD  - it dosent have  the usefull channels the Roku does. ;(
<gavilan2> Does linux uses a swap drive or something like virtual memory by default? I'm running it on an SSD, so I don't want to have any such things that make a lot of writes to the SSD
<daftykins> yeah it create a swap partition usually
<Dr_willis> if it even uses the swap at all. ;)
<daftykins> if you manually partition and avoid making one, or put it on a mechanical HDD, all will be well
<Dr_willis> I think people tend to worry way to much about  swap writes. but i got 8gb of ram - and rarely see swap used.
<daftykins> sure, you do - but not everyone has the same hardware
<Dr_willis> askubuntu.com had some tweak guides on ssds also.
<Dr_willis> gavilan2,  and your ram amount is what exactly?
<gavilan2> Dr_willis: 1 GB... I only use firefox usually...
<daftykins> with a billion tabs?
<Dr_willis> so.. you spent money on a ssd, instead of more ram? ;)
<crazycory22> hello all
 * Tex_Nick went CRAZY on this box with 16Gb of ram ... i doubt i'll ever use more than about 6Gb ... I am running an APU though ...integrated GPU shares sys ram
<gavilan2> daftykins: 10 tabs at the most....
<gavilan2> Dr_willis: My linux is a VM... The host PC has 16 GB.... I could put more ram into it, but I don't think I need it...
<Dr_willis> gavilan2,  so you are worried about a virtual swap partition? thats on a real ssd?
<Dr_willis> in a virtual hard drive. ;)
<gavilan2> Dr_willis: I don't want to send many writes to the SSD...
<Dr_willis> makes me wonder what this DigitalOcean VPS is doing.. they say they are using all SSD's  and i had a swap partition on them
<daftykins> gavilan2: is the SSD the only storage in the system?
<gavilan2> daftykins: I have some HDDs too, but the VM runs from the SSD....
<Dr_willis> may be best to monitor how much the VM is swapping.. and if its doing it a lot.. increase its ram.
<daftykins> gavilan2: just turn the swap off / reinstall without one
<Dr_willis> or setup a 2nd virtual disk for the vm thats not on a ssd just for its swap partion/drive. but that may be overkill.
<crazycory22> ok you guys would be the ones to ask i'm assuming.  i just installed Linux Mint.  And I am using xchat-gnome.  Is there a better irc client?
<Dr_willis> crazycory22,  just 'xchat'  or 'weechat' and  Mint has its own support channels...
<SuperLag> Tex_Nick: I thought 16GB was crazy in my MacBook Pro. Now on this ThinkPad, I've got 32GB of RAM. It's amazing.
<SuperLag> Tex_Nick: and you'll use all 16GB of that, easily. From the *nix perspective... unused RAM is wasted RAM, so it'll use everything available.
<mehwork> how do you install JRE with apt? is it the 'default-jre' package?
<nevyn> !ram
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<Dr_willis> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Guest4030> i need help with this system LIDE how to get the sound
<heri> test
<reisio> heri: fail
<SuperLag> reisio: ^5
<mehwork> Dr_willis: that page is confusing, it says to install openjdk-jre6 and openjdk-jre7, but does that make sense or is it trying to say to install one or the other?
<reisio> :p
<Tex_Nick> SuperLag : lol ... hey man ... hey if you can afford it, Go For IT ;-) ... i use ffmpeg & handbrake for video transcoding sometimes ... with threads set to 4 ( i have a 4 core APU ) those apps will run all 4 cores at 100% ... the ram never exceeds about 6Gb though ... hey how you like that thinkpad ?
<nevyn> Tex_Nick: how are you measuring your ram usage?
<SuperLag> Tex_Nick: love it. I've got the W530, and everything works. Just set up the fingerprint thing yesterday. Now when the screensaver comes on, I swipe my index finger and it logs me in.
<SuperLag> Tex_Nick: I love its expandability, as well. I have 3 SSD
<SuperLag> Tex_Nick: hit Enter too quickly. 3 SSD's for a total of 1.1TB of storage. Pulled the optical. don't need it but once in a blue moon.
<Tex_Nick> SuperLag ... measuring ram ussage with system monitor ... is there a more efficient way ???
<SuperLag> Tex_Nick: I most often just look at "top".
<franck_> hi :)
<SuperLag> Tex_Nick: there are other ways, but top is sufficient for my usage
<Tex_Nick> SuperLag ... jeeze that sounds super cool ... i might consider one of those in the n ear future
<SuperLag> Tex_Nick: 2 regular 2.5" drives for 2 of them, and the third is an mSATA card.
<Tex_Nick> SuperLag ... yeah i love top from terminal ... specially from SSH login ;-)
<SuperLag> sorry... redundant on the "2"
<Dr_willis> mehwork,  depends on if you want java 6 or java 7
<SuperLag> Tex_Nick: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5772729/
<murilo_fs> \leave
<SonikkuAmerica> murilo_fs: Are you looking for /part or /quit ?
<murilo_fs> SonikkuAmerica, yes thanks :D
<Guest4030> i nee help with this system LIDE where is the control value
<Guest6785> PINGDROPS
<Guest4030> i need help with this system LIDE
<tjnogueira> anyone who knows how to install a JDK via console ???
<mimzy> My settings won't save on Ubuntu 13.04.
<tjnogueira> i'm just a beginner .
<SonikkuAmerica> mimzy: Live image?
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest4030: What's LIDE?
<mimzy> live image?
<Guest4030> is Linux LIDE
<Guest134351> df
<lynnix> Guest4030,    LXDE maybe???
<Guest4030> oh yes, sorry
<Guest4030> i cannot find the control for value
<lynnix> Guest4
<lynnix> Guest4030,   value of what??
<Guest4030> i had check system tool and preferences
<Guest4030> the volume
<Guest4030> i cannot find the control volume
<lynnix> Guest4030,       ok you  need to add it   if it is gone
<lynnix> Guest4030,       right click   on the taskbar         to bring up the menu          add         volume control
<Guest4030> you know usually the volume is in the conner with the time but this system it dont bring it
<lynnix> happened to me a few days ago too
<lynnix> just add it back on
<mimzy> Any idea why settings aren't being saved? I installed from USB.
<SonikkuAmerica> (It's DarkAceZ here for OXI Clean!) LOL
<brad100> does anyone here use thunderbird with dovecot?
<brad100> for some reason thinderbird wont verify my info
<Guest4030> Lynnix, this one it only has this, Spacer, menu application launch bar, minimize all window, desktop,  task bar window list, system tray, digital clock
<lynnix> Guest4030,     click on   the ADD button on that window              it will bring up another menu            find volume control there   click on that
<Guest4030> oh might God you are the best, you did it. God bless you professor.
<lynnix> thanks but it is just something I use  and know somthing about
<Global_Radio> is there anyway to display weather in a screensaver?
<x1t3r> hello
<Guest4030> lynnix question, where can i go to check my sound card?
<lynnix> Guest4030,      check in what way           is your sound working  or not??
<Guest4030> yes, what happens is that i had install external sound card
<lynnix> arecord -l
<lynnix> or   arecord -L
<Guest62991> sorry lynnix, can you help me with my question, where can i check my sound card
<valroadie> guest4030: type arecord -l OR arecord -L into a terminal
<valroadie> -l is a lowercase L if you were wondering ;)
<lynnix> Guest62991,     as he said
<lynnix> but iI think it it    record -L
<Guest62991> my computer i restarted i couldnt see your answer
<valroadie> type arecord -l OR arecord -L into a terminal
<Dr_willis> 'arecord -L '        ;)     not   'arecord -l OR arecord -L'    also.. Just to be very very very clear.
<Dr_willis> without the quotes of course.
<Dr_willis> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<lynnix> Dr_willis,      thanks
<Dr_willis> just had to fight a sound issue on another machine... somehow.. unplygging plugging back in the HDMI cable got sound working... may be a slightly flakey cable i guess..  wasted an hr+ figuring that out. ;p
<thelionroars> can anyone help me with this issue: http://askubuntu.com/questions/308940/cant-access-my-raring-installation-after-adding-a-quantal-install/308946?noredirect=1#308946
<etk> hi guys/gals.... i've had an issue on my system with updating from the repositories for a while now -- keeps failing on a few repos.  i've been trying to get multiple versions of ruby installed on my system with rvm but i think the repo problem is causing errors
<etk> i've got the errors pasted here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5772833/
<etk> the system is 12.0.4 precise
<etk> has anyone experienced this ? nothing i've found on any googles has fixed the issue
<SonikkuAmerica> etk: Try [ sudo apt-get clean ; cd /var/lib/apt ; sudo mv lists lists.old ; sudo mkdir -p lists/partial ; sudo apt-get clean ; sudo apt-get update ] in a terminal.
<sere> etk: you could try changing your mirrors : http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<etk> sere: let me try SonikkuAmerica's solution
<etk> then on to yours
<Guest39745> whats with all the pingdrops
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest39745: Happens all the time.
<etk> SonikkuAmerica: that didn't do the trick :/
<etk> let me try changing mirrors...
<etk> oh actually i just did that last night sere ... still didn't help
<SuperLag> Is there any nicer screensaver thing, other than Xscreensaver?
<SuperLag> The look/feel of Xscreensaver seems about 10 years old. It'd be nice to have something more modern and suave. :)
<lotuspsychje> SuperLag: there are many screensavers looking modern, but many will use Xscreensaver base
<sere> etk: did you add your gpd keys?
<sere> gpg*
<lotuspsychje> !info electricsheep | SuperLag
<ubottu> SuperLag: electricsheep (source: electricsheep): screensaver showing collective dream of sleeping computers. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7~b12+svn20091224-1ubuntu4 (raring), package size 75 kB, installed size 261 kB
<lotuspsychje> thats a nice1
<lotuspsychje> SuperLag: apt-cache search screensaver
<etk> sere: i did
<sere> etk: something is stopping you from connect to certain servers and verifying a few gpg keys.. i dunno what
<etk> hmm i've narrowed it down to just one sere
<etk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5772881/
<etk> but i added all the keys...
<etk> either way i don't understand why 1 error in sources.list breaks rvm from installing anything
<sere> etk: if ruby is trying to pull anything from that repo. it will
<IdleOne> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<etk> i added all the keys it told me to
<etk> not sure which specific one that is failing on
<etk> but its a 3rd party repo that has nothing to do with ruby...
<IdleOne> try sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 08A255AF
<Austneal> hello!
<etk> IdleOne: thanks... no errors now after i removed that google repo
<etk> now back to rvm...
<Austneal> would anyone like to help me set up postfix + dovecot? I've been reading documentation and tutorials for the past couple days and NOTHING works for me >.<
<Austneal> can't believe Im having trouble for something so simple :/
<lotuspsychje> Austneal: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/postfix.html
<Austneal> also, Im looking to set it up to use multiple domains
<tarwich> I just started running a server health monitor (zabbix) and it's warning me that inetd isn't running. However, my server only serves http and ssh. Do I really need inetd? Seems like it couldn't hurt.
<Austneal> I can install it... just configuring it seems to be the trouble
<lotuspsychje> Austneal: its best to ask specific errors in channel, so others might help you as good as they can
<lotuspsychje> Austneal: maybe #ubuntu-server guys might also know your issue
<Austneal> ah, thanks. I'll go check there
<somsip> tarwich: have you checked to see what inetd does? You may have xinetd installed instead. Maybe zabbix just has a defaulkt config that needs changing to check for the other
<tarwich> somsip: Yeah. It looks like inetd is a connection broker that listens for connection on behalf of other processes so that it can be managed better. And this is the default config. Some things are wrong. Didn't know about xinetd (checking…)
 * lotuspsychje is off to work..bah
<somsip> tarwich: I just did something that replace inetd with xinted and got concerned, but it seems to be the flashier version. Either way, check what zabbix is looking for
<switching> so i just installed GNOME 3 in ubuntu and it worked well when I log into GNOME, but now when I switch back to unity the fonts are different and the close buttons are on the right.  What do I do?
<tarwich> somsip: Well xinetd doesn't appear to be on the system. I just wanted to know if I can remove the check from my monitors. The ports are all open just fine, and I don't know how much inetd would 'help'. I'll google more and see if I can find out what process to look for and in the meantime I'll remove inetd from the monitor.
<somsip> tarwich: sounds fair. Sorry I didn't have a more definitive answer for you
<tarwich> somsip: np. Thanks for your time, man! :-)
<Austneal> #ubuntu-server is dead :/
<rhizome> grr. drive dying
<Austneal> should have stuck with the windows server x_x
<Average_Noxian_> Anyone available to answer a question? I think I've messed something up biiig time
<somsip> !anyone | Average_Noxian_
<ubottu> Average_Noxian_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Average_Noxian_> Basically, I've messed up my ssd, which I was using as a boot drive for Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. Something went wrong when I was installing WineHQ, and i could no longer use update manager. I decided to reinstall using the same .iso i used to install it the first time. only this time it won't let me install it on the ssd.
<supramindix> hello
<KickStarRabbit> hey
<Average_Noxian_> Everytime I try to download it, it's telling me that it's in use. So i loaded from a live usb, and tried to format the ssd so that it could be wiped and reinstalled, but I get the same error, that it's in use. What do. Google and askubuntu have not a whole lot of information on this problem
<etk> cool thanks IdleOne, everything is back to normal and working
<supramindix> I have not "/dev/dsp", I do? my sound works perfect, I have "/dev/snd/*" but none work for me. is for a program that needs whether or audio device.
<etk> also thanks sere
<sere> etk: your welcome.. glad you got it working
<supramindix> I'm tired of searching the internet and I can not find the solution.
<KickStarRabbit> so I got my a release of ubunto on my labtop
<KickStarRabbit> what happened to x-windows?
<KickStarRabbit> the gui is not what I remember
<supramindix> plis
<Tex_Nick> Average_Noxian_:  basically what you would want to do for a TOTALLY new install ... boot with a live usb or cd/dvd and do a manual install ... from there delete all partitions ... and continue from there ... that's assuming it DOESN'Y have another OS installed !!!
<supramindix> how do I create /dev/dsp? or device can replace?
<KickStarRabbit> so is there another version of ubunto I need for x-windows
<sere> supramindix: modprobe snd-pcm-oss
<TheLordOfTime> in a default installation, does Ubuntu separate the /home, /swap, and / partitions automatically in a default install to a drive (without customized partitioning)?
<TheLordOfTime> last i checked it did not
 * TheLordOfTime is trying to confirm facts
<supramindix> sere, FATAL: Module snd_pcm_oss not found.
<somsip> TheLordOfTime: the last time I sued it, it was /swap, and / and that was it, by default
<somsip> *used
<TheLordOfTime> somsip:  that's what i thought
<kostkon> supramindix, try to emulate it with padsp:  padsp executable_of_application_here
<supramindix> seems to have accepted.
<kostkon> supramindix, ;)
<supramindix> kostkon, very thanks! already works!
<kostkon> supramindix, nice
<Charcoalcat> When I let my cursor sit, it starts filling up with orange, and then clicks on whatever it's on. If I move the cursor, the glow stops. How do I turn this off? It keeps clicking on everything.
<acerimmer> Charcoalcat, sounds like a hardware issue.  try a different mouse.
<Charcoalcat> ... it stopped on its own?
<Charcoalcat> acerimmer thanks anyway!
<sere> Charcoalcat: i believe it has something to do with compiz
<Charcoalcat> Oh no it started again. I didn't do anything except open a new tab.
<sere> Charcoalcat: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyZzl1FUVNg : this is how to activate it, so just do the opisite :)
<Charcoalcat> sere thank you, I'll try that!
<sere> Charcoalcat: your welcome, good luck!
<switching> help!! I installed GNOME3 on ubuntu and now nothing appears on the desktop and i can't select anything
<Charcoalcat> sere: The video is something else! The video shows you how to make shapes rotate around your cursor when you press a key combination. Mine looks like this: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/16623407/screenshots/orangeclick.png
<tones> sere how did you install it?
<Dr_willis> switching,  common test.. try making a new user, see if they work. also clarify to the channel your version of ubuntu and what you installed exactly.
<Charcoalcat> It's white at first, but then turns orange starting at the tip and going down! Then clicks when it's fully orange like the screenshot. The clicking is the important part.
<Dr_willis> Charcoalcat,  sounds like some accessability feature.
<mib_pfs> Is there a way to add a /boot partition before my / partition?
<Charcoalcat> Dr_willis: Oh, that was it! I found it in Universal Access! Thanks!
<Dr_willis> mib_pfs,  resize your / if its at the start of the drive and shrink it down from the front
<Dr_willis> make a new partion then mount it to /boot/
<switching> dr_willis thanks, but i just needed to turn something on in gnome-tweak
<Dr_willis> why do you need a /boot/ parttion?
<mib_pfs> Was going to experiment with different distros
<Dr_willis> switching,  cant say i really have needed to use that tool in ages.
<switching> dr_willis :P
<mib_pfs> Wont resizing my / partition from the front cause data to be lost?
<Dr_willis> mib_pfs,  i dont really see why you need a seperate /boot/ partition.
<Dr_willis> 'resize' = gparted can resize and keep data intact
<switching> my more important problem is that after installing GNOME, when i switch back to unity, the close button is on the right
<Dr_willis> switching,  thats a theme setting for the most part these days. (its tweakable by various tools)
<Dr_willis> the themes just have a script i recall that sets it to the other side,
<Dr_willis> if you want it moved.. move it back. ;)
<Dr_willis> !controls
<ubottu> Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information and workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<switching> dr_willis hmm, i will look, thanks
<Dr_willis> they should just put it in the middle. ;)
<switching> hahahaha
<switching> i found it in unity tweak though, thanks for your help
<chaudhary> Hi, What is the order in which apt-get looks for proxies ( in apt.conf, $http_proxy, DIRECT etc. )
<toobluesc> Anyone know when upstart unmounts the filesystems during reboot/shutdown ?
<toobluesc> I need to add a task that runs after a filesystem is unmounted
<Zelbinian> So, I have a question, but I'm not sure where to start.... basically, my Windows 7 registry ate itself this morning. Tried to install Mint a couple times... that was just not working out at all, couldn't even boot. And now right away things have been a little quirky in Ubunutu. How do I go about checking if I have hardware/driver issues?
<MathCubes> Can some one help me get a diver?
<MathCubes> Intel® Sandybridge Mobile
<MathCubes> For viedo card
<k1l_> MathCubes: ubuntu already should ship and use the right driver
<MathCubes> well it is not because I can't play any games
<k1l_> with steam?
<nightfly> you might be expecting too much of your gpu
<MathCubes> that I got 100 fps under winblows with ubuntu i got 2 or 3 fps
<MathCubes> humm sounds to me it is the diver
<Tex_Nick> Zelbinian:  your problems with the Win 7 registry & Ubuntu Mint would be NOT at all related ... almost sounds like you have a hardware issue
<MathCubes> well I use X.org diver
<wauf> Need advice. I have a usb drive which accidentally got targed by tool to make a bootable usb drive. The drive was 500gb. Now the drive reads 1.2gb. I need to recover the data. whats the best tool for this job?
<sere> MathCubes: sudo apt-get install i965-va-driver
<MathCubes> @sere i965-va-driver is already the newest version. The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:   lib32asound2 lib32z1 libc6-i386 Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 23 not upgraded.
<MathCubes> I have a Intel Core i5 Processor
<sere> MathCubes: oh sorry i dunno then.. i only have the basic intel driver installed since my card sucks.. :x
<MathCubes> okay I want to play some games I get better fps on my netbook then on here. 8 gb of ram...
<sere> MathCubes: how can you play videos? have you done any benchmark test?
<MathCubes> just fine for 480 p
<MathCubes> and 720 p some what if it isn't game like
<sere> MathCubes: are you trying to play steam games?
<MathCubes> on Windows 1024 p Just fine
<MathCubes> yep
<MathCubes> http://feedback.wildfiregames.com/report/opengl/device/Intel(R)%20Sandybridge%20Mobile
<sere> MathCubes: well if 720p is giving you trouble then i would say its software / driver issue
<MathCubes> I know it is since with a game like Xonotic I get 3 or 4 fps on Windows like 60 or more fps
<MathCubes> @Sere I know it is since with a game like Xonotic I get 3 or 4 fps on Windows like 60 or more fps
<MathCubes> @sere I get just fine fps until 3 min into the game and them it drop down to 3 fps or so
<sere> MathCubes: that it strange.. especially if it works for three minutes.. did you check your /var/log/ maybe something stopped working?
<Tex_Nick> MathCubes: don't know what distro or dersktop enviornment you're running ... if you can access "System Testing" it will provide a lot of info ... WARNING it can take a lot of time to run
<MathCubes> even on openbox
<MathCubes> @Tex_Nick How do i do that?
<tr0n> sjd_zeus: dont irc as root
<Tex_Nick> MathCubes : for my enviornment it's in "System Tools/Administration/System Testing"
<MathCubes> okay doing it
<Tex_Nick> MathCubes: it can be a LONG drawn out procedure though
<MathCubes> okay
<talltimber> saturday 10am?
<MathCubes> @Tex_Nick here are the resluts https://mega.co.nz/#!WB1n3LhT!WTeQDQcqvya0EmsWzezLjHIAD-YkT1u-vUC0ZNY_uoQ
<MathCubes> Is anyone helping me
<nightfly> resluts...
<acerimmer> nightfly, re-sluts?
<nightfly> typo a few lines back
<nightfly> thought it was silly
<Equinox3> is there any way to optimize tcp on ubuntu
<Equinox3> packets and window size
<Equinox3> the wifi seems really slow than on windows
<Jordan_U> Equinox3: You can change the window size and other parameters, but first, is this a Wireless N network and do the drivers for your card support the N capability?
<Equinox3> nope this is a alfa b/g awush adapter Jordan_U
<Equinox3> Alfa AWUS036H
<Equinox3> Jordan_U: it is a N network but the device isn't so i don't think i need the driver updated, also rtl8187 driver in already included in the kernel
<coy> hey everyone can help me please?
<amitprakash_> Hi, so I've purchased a wildcard certificate from comodo. Is it possible to enable SSL for a single sub-domain using this certificate for now?
<amitprakash_> on apache i.e. using mod_ssl .. if so what should my vhost be like?
<coy> iam using ubuntu 12.4 on virtual box.. when i install ltsp server ican't build client...
<coy> i use tutorial from http://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/how-create-ubuntu-1104-x64-ltsp-server-32bit-thin-clients
<coy> from step 6 i get the errror ltsp-build-client ends abnormally
<coy> how can do it??
<histo> coy: can you sudo ltsp-build-client  ??
<histo> coy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPQuickInstall
<coy> histo: yes i can, but i get error ltsp-build-client ends abnormally
<histo> coy: what si the error?
<histo> !paste | coy
<ubottu> coy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Foxugly> join #ci
<coy> oke..thanks for respone histo
<Foxugly> \join #urlab
<histo> coy: you may be able to gain more help out of the edubuntu room
<humboldt> using xubuntu... just installed... trying to find scripts / tutorials for modifying xcfe4-notes to be more like tomboy-notes.... also hoping to fix cmdln to use 'colours' similar to de-commenting terminal / cmdln in typical ubuntu
<humboldt> i.e. happy with gONb term... but would like better highlighting (e.g. vim with scripts installed gives awesome colours in terminal / cmdln
<humboldt> PM if you have anything nice to share
<allanx0> Using Ubuntu Natty 64bit. How to update sources.list? Which correct site? It seems that it wont work the updates. I use deb archive.ubuntu.com repos
<Duke_> Installing Ubuntu right now. What 10 things should I do first?
<bazhang_> !eolupgrades | allanx0
<ubottu> allanx0: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<histo> Duke_: test sound, network, video etc... rejoice
<histo> humboldt: why not just use tomboy-notes ??? and just grab a .bashrc from ubuntu
<Duke_> histo: I meant more like what apps/programs should I get, or what customization should I go through :p
<allanx0> bazhang_ thanks i appreciate it
<histo> Duke_: depends on what you are going to be doing.
<Duke_> histo: Programming, mostly in C and C++
<Duke_> histo: It's my secondary computer
<histo> Duke_: well check out the software center and search for some things you may need etc...
<histo> !manual > Duke_
<ubottu> Duke_, please see my private message
<coy> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5773186/
<histo> coy: remove the directory it's complaining about
<coy> histo: http://imagebin.org/261623
<Guest62008> hi
<histo> coy: yeah you did not have to pastebin a imagebin link
<histo> coy: just remove the directory it's complaining about and should continue
<coy> histo: i must remove directory and then rebuild client, like sudo ltsp-build-client --arch i386
<mg_> Hi! I was trying to make my second display work (it lagged like hell) by installing nvidia-current drivers, but this broke stuff. Unity does no longer work (only wallpaper shows), and I am unable to enable opengl (and thus unity) in ccsm. How do I reenable nouveau drivers or properly install nvidia drivers?
<histo> coy: yes
<coy> histo:
<coy> histo: thanks.. i will try it..
<seriously_random> I want to watch wwdc apple keynote 2013 https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/apple-keynotes/id275834665 <-- is it possible?
<histo> coy: backup /opt/blah/whatever if you need anythign there
<histo> seriously_random: just watch on youtube.
<seriously_random> histo, link?
<histo> seriously_random: http://www.youtube.com
<histo> seriously_random: http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=apple+keynote&page=&utm_source=opensearch
<seriously_random> histo, thanks. Though it's annoying to find a full upload on youtube
<coy> histo: oke..
<histo> seriously_random: Yeah I had to search for apple keynote  that was annoying
<seriously_random> histo, found the full version: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wxe_0-rttIw (I think)
<Tex_Nick> seriously_random:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzUH9PJA1Ro ... if you have downloadhelper installed in firefox, you can easilly download it too ;-)
<seriously_random> Tex_Nick, I've got them all. Flashgot, youtube-dl, ....
<seriously_random> Tex_Nick, however getting this to work in ubuntu: https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/apple-keynotes/id275834665 would be awesome
<Tex_Nick> seriously_random:  guess i don't understand your issue ... what histo posted looked good to me ;-)
<seriously_random> Tex_Nick, what you don't understand? I could try to explain better.
<corvat> ciao
<corvat> list
<Tex_Nick> seriously_random: i think the link you find on itunes will be the same link you find on YouTube ???
<histo> seriously_random: Does youtube currently work for you or not?
<seriously_random> Tex_Nick, probably itunes has slightly better quality
<histo> seriously_random: well you can't run itunes in linux
<histo> seriously_random: here's the hd version on youtube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wxe_0-rttIw
<seriously_random> histo, http://i.imgur.com/RzMwbIk.png
<Tex_Nick> seriously_random: what histo just posted is 1080p ... jeeze that's GREAT !!!\
<seriously_random> Tex_Nick, well. Imagine if full version was only available at itunes link I posted.
<histo> seriously_random: well. it's not
<seriously_random> ok you win
<Tex_Nick> ok this is getting to be off-toppic
<histo> seriously_random: afaik the only way to get itunes working in linux is to use a windows vm
<summit> .
<seriously_random> histo, I have used gnome-mplayer for quicktime in the past. Thought perhaps this itunes protocol is just as simple
<histo> seriously_random: the links I have just take you to an itunes download page.
<Kion> is there any program to manage an Ipad from Ubuntu?
<jellow> you can install itunes in wine but you can't sync with apple products
<histo> !ipad | Kion
<histo> !ipod | Kion
<ubottu> Kion: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Kion> Thanks it is not for me, but for a friend that If I help him with this he will get rid of Windows for good and use Ubuntu
<Tex_Nick> Kion : unfortunately i don't use apple products ( i love them though ) doesn't the Ipad support SSH ... is so you could SSH into the Ipad and probably do a lot ???
<histo> Kion: Unfortunately if he is really reliant on itunes and wanted to switch to linux he would still need a windows vm at the least to use itunes
<jellow> It is ptobally more sane to stick with windows due to apples proprietary nature
<Kion> Tex_Nick: Probbably bvia ssh, that makes sense, but he is not very technology oriented..
<histo> Kion: well you could use scp if ssh is supported.
<Kion> For me, I just dont use any apple stuff
<Kion> histo: I will tell him to give ssh a try, maybe that is the solution
<histo> Kion: well you can get him some graphical apps for copying files back and forth etc.. but he will not be able to backup etc.. like itunes but everything is cloud based now. Why would he even need to plug the iPad into a computer?
<Jordan_U> Kion: Try the page that ubottu linked to before jailbreaking and using ssh. That sounds highly suboptimal, especially for a new Ubuntu user.
 * histo is confused why an iPad even needs to be plugged into a computer.
<jellow> Kion: I've ssh'ed into my ipod touch and all the music names were hashed , realy was not practical.
<alocer> so we can ssh into an android phone ? 0.O i didnt know that wow
<Kion> jellow Yes, I am looking at them now
<histo> alocer: with a proper app installed. You can even have your android phone be an ssh server
<Tex_Nick> are we talking about an ipod or ipad ?
<Kion> Is the Ubuntu OS for phones ready?
<histo> !phone | Kion
<ubottu> Kion: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Kion> I would love to install it on my Samsung S3
<alocer> lovely histo
<histo> Kion: bascially it's not ready
<k1l_> Kion: no its not ready, still in development. for details see #ubuntu-touch
<Kion> Ok thanks, cant wait !
<Ogham> Hi all, just hit a bug with /boot being full when doing the latest update to 3.8.0-25 - Is there a manual solution?
<zetheroo> why is it that copying large files to a USB flash drive is so extremely slow?
<Tex_Nick> zetheroo: are you using usb2 or usb3 ?
<zetheroo> Tex_Nick: USB2
<Tex_Nick> zetheroo: have a look at the following link ... it will give you USB Specifications ... compare them to the device you're coppying from ... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Serial_Bus
<Ogham> Is there a recommended way to remove old kernels?
<emx> i want to access my encrypted home from a non-ubuntu linux. where do i find my home folder?
<Jordan_U> Ogham: Remove their kernel packages.
<summit> what's everyones thought on Easystroke Gesture Recognition with ubuntu?
<Tex_Nick> zetheroo:  also keep inmind that your motherboard usb interface needs to be at least usb2 compliant ... if it's legacy usb, it's gonna be SLOW
<Ogham> Jordan_U: Are there further actions required such as grub updates?
<Jordan_U> Ogham: Nope, that's all done automagically :)
<Ogham> Jordan_U: ah excellent, been a while since I used ubuntu! (Used to BSD) - So that is literally it, purge the packages and reboot?>
<zetheroo> Tex_Nick: I don't understand ... this is not an issue with my hardware since with Windows or older Ubuntu releases this issue was non-existent
<jamescarr> Temporary failure resolving 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'
<zetheroo> Tex_Nick: This has only been occurring with the last 2 or so releases of Ubuntu  - and on all my machines here and at work!
<Tex_Nick> zetheroo:  ahh ok ... sorry sir i don't know what that issue might be ... is it witgh only one usb stick ?
<darkapp> hey is there a way to partition my harddrive, with an os already on it?
<Jordan_U> Ogham: Yup, and of course you don't need to reboot immediately, but you can if you want to confirm that everything worked as expected.
<darkapp> before installing a new one
<zetheroo> Tex_Nick: no, just generally copying large files to USB flash drives takes ages ... it starts off fast and then slows to a crawl
<Jordan_U> darkapp: Yes. That's actually a very common thing for users to do to get a dual boot, and Ubuntu's installer handles it quite well.
<darkapp> i mean before the new os is installed
<rojie1> iMdapt
<Ogham> Jordan_U: great thanks, just apt-get purged 3 old ones, took the -extras with em.. and seemed to finish updating the new 3.8.0-25 kernel that failed to install earlier due to lack of space in /boot!
<Jordan_U> Ogham: You're welcome.
<darkapp> Jordan_U: is there a way to partition without installing a new os
<Jordan_U> darkapp: Yes, you can use GParted or other tools for partitioning.
<darkapp> apt-get install gparted?
<pelmen> Non on is in ubuntu-arm and ubuntu-boot so I have to ask here... Anyone can help me debug boot on Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1? :) The very same kernel and initramfs boot Debian and Kali Linux but not Ubuntu which just stops somewhere and nothing happens
<Jordan_U> darkapp: It's included by default in Ubuntu LiveDVD/USBs.
<darkapp> so im on mint right now
<darkapp> its on my computer?
<Tex_Nick> zetheroo: i could do some searching ... what distros are you using ?
<zetheroo> Tex_Nick: just Ubuntu 12.04 and up
<Tex_Nick> zetheroo:  what transfer rates are you getting at the beginning & end ?
<darkapp> ok got it
<darkapp> thanx Jordan_U
<darkapp> apreciate the help
<Tex_Nick> zetheroo:  and what file sizes
<zetheroo> Tex_Nick: transfer starts at about 25MB/sec and end at about 1MB/sec ... file size is anything from 500MB and up ...
<Ogham> Jordan_U: Thanks again! That was very 'automated'! Survived reboot, and previously failed 3.8.0-25 has been installed! :)
<Ogham> Crazy bug though!
<darkapp> ok Jordan_U is there anyway to partition encrypted harddrives
<Tex_Nick> zetheroo: ok i'm looking now ... no promises though ... ask your question every 10 minutes or so, providing all those details ... i'll report back in a few minutes
<darkapp> or unencrypt my current one
<zetheroo> Tex_Nick: no worries . thanks
<Tex_Nick> zetheroo: man i've done a google search on "ubuntu 12.04 usb file copy slow" i find a LOT of links describing your problem ... it almost looks like a common problem ... i've just always expected usb copies to be kinda slow
<Tex_Nick> zetheroo:  keep asking here though you'll eventually find someone with a GOOD answer
<zetheroo> Tex_Nick: yes, same here ... I have seen a lot of people having this type of issue .. but seems there is no straightforward solution
<Tex_Nick> zetheroo:  that's kinda what i saw in reading the first 4 search resultas
<Tex_Nick> results^
<splinter701> have you tried benchmarking your usb drive with 'disk utility' (disks in 13.04)?
<Guest19405> hi all, any masta-hacka in subject ubuntu server @ amazon ec2 ? have some problems with last official 13.04 image
<Guest19405> i think it's a bug, want to confirm it before submitting on launchpad
<histo> !details | Guest19405
<ubottu> Guest19405: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<adnauseam> hello - did anyone here install a zotero server by any chance ?
<histo> !anyone | adnauseam
<ubottu> adnauseam: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Guest19405> this describes problem: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/214934 one difference: doing the same tests on 13.04, in short: ubuntu server doesn't gracefully detatch ebs volume, when i force volume to detach from AWS console, there is a lot of traces in dmesg
<Guest19405> this problem stop us from using ubuntu @ec2, we need mdraid for our db
<adnauseam> ubottu: the problem is there's little to no documentation. i don't know where to exactly begin. which is why i don't know what to ask about. i'd like it if i found someone who's installed a zotero server to know exactly what they've done - because i'm somewhat at a loss personally.
<Guest19405> histo: this describes problem: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/214934 one difference: doing the same tests on 13.04, in short: ubuntu server  doesn't gracefully detatch ebs volume, when i force volume to detach from AWS console, there is a lot of traces in dmesg
<alocer> i just cant get it. i have wasted too much time on this already i m tired of this. wireless speed on ubuntu is half of window$ or Fedora. its annoying.
<alocer> no packet loss. no anything. WHY !!!!
<splinter701> could it be a driver issue? Is your NIC supported by ubuntu?
<alocer> splinter701, yes it is
<rojie> alocer: hmm
<splinter701> hmm indeed
<splinter701> what sort of measurement tools are you using? The same tools using the same measurement units for each OS?
<adnauseam> alocer: sounds like a frequency issue - try specifying a channel that;s not being used up as the one you're on right now
<histo> Guest19405: appears to be a bug
<alocer> splinter701, yes same tools :(
<alocer> adnauseam, the thing is i have tried that too no diff
<adnauseam> alocer: siwtch to modified drivers for your card
<alocer> adnauseam, is there any? and how ? using ndiswrapper ?
<adnauseam> alocer: what's your model ?
<splinter701> what tool are you using to test network speed?
<adnauseam> alocer: if you know which drivers you're using - you can find its modified version if it exists. also how are you measuring this ?
<alocer> usual internet work .. downloads ... most of the time wget with same options ... i m curious becuz its diffrente between ubuntu and fedora :-|
<Josh> Has anybody used unetbootin here?
<splinter701> josh, i've used it
<histo> !anyone | jos
<ubottu> jos: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<histo> Josh: ^^^^^
<alocer> adnauseam, splinter701 even copying file between phone and os in wifi ...
<histo> alocer: it must be the module that is the difference in fedora vs ubuntu
<histo> alocer: what chipset is your card?
<alocer> histo, the module is based on kernel . and fedora is using the same module . so it should be that i m hallucinating ?
<alocer> histo, Atheros Communications Inc. AR9287 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<histo> alocer: well then perhaps it's a dns issue. I would check your routes out both and see if you can determine the issue.
<alocer> histo, how much time a dns issue will waste , more than 5 seconds ?
<Mrdanish> hi to all
<splinter701> alocer, how many times have you tested this issue? It would need to be more than a few times for each OS
<Mrdanish> anyone from pakistan?
<jatt> !urdu
<rojie> Mrdanish: 。。
<gordonjcp> no, but there are a couple of good Pakistani restaurants I eat at
<ghost_> Data files for some packages could not be downloaded
<ghost_> The following packages requested additional data downloads after package installation, but the data could not be downloaded or could not be processed.
<ghost_> flashplugin-installer
<ghost_> This is a permanent failure that leaves these packages unusable on your system.  You may need to fix your Internet connection, then remove and reinstall the packages to fix this problem.
<FloodBot1> ghost_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ghost_> please help
<splinter701> have you followed the instructions ghost?
<splinter701> remove and reinstall that is
<histo> ghost_: sudo apt-get isnnstall flashplugin-installer
<alocer> splinter701, thats what i tested a vm installed on windows OS one os ubuntu and one os fedora . both recieves same amount of bandwith . monitoring every action on windows . oh and the settings of the Vms are the same . but fedora wil take double of ubuntu . ( i'm not using ubuntu and fedora at same time )
<histo> wow typo
<ghost_> <FloodBot1> : sorry guys.,.
<alocer> e.g. i have 512Kb internet speed downloading 30MB right now with the speed of 3KB :-(
<alocer> 3KB/s*
<vfgbvezav> can I install Mint on a SD CARD?
<vfgbvezav> can I install ubuntu on a SD CARD?
<DJones> !mint | vfgbvezav
<ubottu> vfgbvezav: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ghost_> histo : thxz, but do i have to uninstall it first flashplugin-installer
<Tex_Nick> vfgbvezav: yes
<vfgbvezav> hi thx, I can use unetbootin?
<lshkn> hi all
<histo> ghost_: you can or --reinstall
<Tex_Nick> vfgbvezav:  yes ;-)
<mark____> hello i need urgent need for uubuntu file permission
<mark____> please
<vfgbvezav> <Tex_Nick cool thx!
<alocer> it seems i should stick to windows for internet use :'(
<mark____> i think you miss my question
<alocer> this is the dozen 'th time
<lshkn> i'am new in IRC. How i can get list of public channels on freenode? I trying '/msg Alis HELP LIST' from FAQ, but nothing hepping.
<DJones> mark____: You haven't asked a question yet
<DJones> !details | mark____
<ubottu> mark____: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ActionParsnip> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Tex_Nick> vfgbvezav: see if this helps ... http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<ActionParsnip> lshkn: try:   alis list *buntu*
<ActionParsnip> lshkn: with a leading slash
<DJones> lshkn: For general help with the Freenode network and its channels you can also ask in #freenode (type /join #freenode) for further assistance
<ActionParsnip> lshkn: sorry:      /msg alis list *buntu*
<ghost_> histo : ohh., please step by step.,
<ActionParsnip> lshkn: you get the idea
<mark_> i need drwxrwxr-x this permisson as i am making directory but i get is -rw-r-----
<Guest19405> histo: it's in question form on launchpad, should i register bug also?
<lshkn> thanks all )
<lshkn> it's work
<hd5770> chmod 777?
<mark_> Djones : are you there???
<popey> hd5770: 775
<hd5770> mark_ chmod 775 <dir>
<DJones> mark_: I am, I can see you're already being helped by hd5770
<hd5770> :)
<mark_> the problem is like  52697c041e41.tar.bz2  i am having but when i am doing  mv 52697c041e41.tar.bz2  .ssh  .It just makes .ssh file but not the directory . i need it to be
<ghost_> histo : where do you live.,.?
<histo> ghost_: sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<horse> hi all.  I have a machines with a standard /dev/sda1 disk which all partitions are running off.
<horse> if i want to extend my root partition using LVM is this possible?
<mark_> Djones: the problem is like  52697c041e41.tar.bz2  i am having but when i am doing  mv 52697c041e41.tar.bz2  .ssh  .It just makes .ssh file but not the directory . i need it to be
<Tex_Nick> ActionParsnip: you're a legend in the ubuntu forums & here ... how long have you been working with linux ?
<mark_> hd57700 : the problem is like  52697c041e41.tar.bz2  i am having but when i am doing  mv 52697c041e41.tar.bz2  .ssh  .It just makes .ssh file but not the directory . i need it to be
<ezra-s> horse, yes it is possible if you have unassigned space available
<mark_> i think you again miss my question
<horse> what if i do not ezra-s?
<ActionParsnip> Tex_Nick: linux as a whole, or just ubuntu?
<ezra-s> horse, you can unassign space from other partitions afaik
<histo> !lvm | horse
<ubottu> horse: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ezra-s> ^^ nice
<Tex_Nick> ActionParsnip:  as a whole ... linux
<horse> histo - this machine isnt using lvm.
<histo> horse: Sorry missunderstood. You want to switch to lvm?
<ActionParsnip> Tex_Nick: started on Mandrake 7, 2001 I think
<Tex_Nick> ActionParsnip: was just wondering ... i've learned a lot just watching you help others ;-)
<ActionParsnip> Tex_Nick: started Ubuntu at Gutsy (7.10)
<ActionParsnip> Tex_Nick: learning is good, makes the community stronger :)
<ActionParsnip> Tex_Nick: plus you can help others, and so on and so forth
<ghost_> histo : thanks histo. :D
<horse> histo -  i was just wondering if it was possible really
<histo> horse: if you have freespace yes
<user8382> Problem with gsynaptics (touch pad controls).  It refuses to disable touchpad tapping, although I have "Disable tapping" checked.  I have to disable tapping and scrolling together, just to disable the tapping, which means I'm going to lose webpage scrolling.
<histo> horse: you could also just resize other partitions currently there and expand one. The choice is yours.
<hd5770> mark_ mkdir sss
<hd5770> mv 2697c041e41.tar.bz2 sss
<Tex_Nick> ActionParsnip: yes sir ... it's how the whole world should work ... thanks for your contribution ... you've helped me a lot without even me asking ... and more when you've addressed me directly !!! ;-)\
<histo> mark_: mv somefile .somedirectory/
<histo> mark_: if the directory is there you can move a  file to it.
<allanx0> Hello need help with "iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o venet0 -j MASQUERADE" the reply is iptables: No chain/target/match by that name.. Ive tried to rebuild the OS but still the same error. Anyone? Thanks
<sahar> Hello, what we're going to do?
<ghost_> hello
<horse> after adding a new virtual disk to an ubuntu vm should it pick it up automatically like RHEL?
<horse> is there a command i can use to see/scan attached disks
<darkapp> try #vbox
<sahar> between lowlatency kernel and generic kernel, wich is best?
<horse> darkapp - i think this is more of an OS realted question tbh
<darkapp> ok
<llutz> sahar: if you have to ask, generic is fine
<ActionParsnip> Tex_Nick: no worries dude, you are patient and reasonable so you get helped as best we can :)
<sahar> may i know, the reason?
<emr> i just installed mysql-server, well prompt didnt ask root password, whats my mysql root pwd?
<llutz> sahar: if you would need lowlatency (for data-/music-/video-processing), you would know it
<llutz> sahar: for general purposes, the generic does fine
<Tex_Nick> ActionParsnip: TY ^5
<sahar> realy? thanks so much for llutz,
<horrow_> hello everybody
<horrow_> i have a stupid question if somebody can help me pls do
<sahar> whats your question?
<darkapp> ^
<horrow_> is for pidgin messenger
<emr> my mistake, its already installed, i just updated current mysql installation, sorry :s
<sahar> i never hear something like that. :)
<DJones> horrow_: Just ask your question, if anybody knows and is able to help, they'll normally reply
<mac_> morning all
<mac_> can someone please explain me, why i can not run gparted from a app launcher? but i need to go to terminal??
<horrow_> i managed an facebook acc in pidgin messenger then when i open a convers. windows and enter an messeage i see text before my messege like this horroww@chat.facebook.com/183acc6c_4DF55BF89ACA5:
<horrow_> and want to hide it but dont know how
<jnhghy> Hi, I have a clipper program that I run in dosemu, at some point I have to initialize a script that throws an error(I don't have access to the script or to any code of the clipper program) If I take the same steps on a windows machine(cmd instead of dosemu) everything is fine also running the script on a xp virtual machine that uses unix partitionated hdd throws the error. has anybody have any idea how I can fix this? or I there is another place where I c
<jnhghy> an go with this issue?
<horrow_> sry my english is bad
<sahar> horrow_: where are you from?
<horrow_> bulgaria
<sahar> my English is bad too
<mac_> can someone please explain me, why i can not run gparted from a app launcher? but i need to go to terminal??
<mac_> stop complaining.. use google or go to scool
<horrow_> sahar i can send u a screenshot to understand what i mean
<sahar> hahaha,,, you right
<DJones> !google | mac_
<ubottu> mac_: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<sahar> horrow_,  but im not the expert
<mac_> DJones... he did not ask..
<mac_> he was complaining
<jnhghy> mac_ you need to be root to run gparted
<mac_> i know, thank u
<mac_> the problem is... i think some index is broken?
<splinter701> i can launch gparted through synapse with no problems
<splinter701> what happens when you try that?
<mac_> i cant run assault cube...
<mac_> cant run virtual mashineS...
<splinter701> ok
<mac_> synapse? like ubuntu software center?
<splinter701> synapse is an application you can get from the software centre
<splinter701> its like windows start menu search
<splinter701> you open it up with a hot key
<mac_> aha.. no more hot keys.. please
<splinter701> then type your app name (or the first couple of letters)
<mac_> ctrl alt t aint working in kde
<Tex_Nick> DJones : google-fu ... i love that ... someone needs to infuse ubottu with google-fu ???
<mac_> not just that.. ubotto need mind update
<splinter701> you may need to go to your keyboard shortcut settings
<DJones> horrow: PIdgin has its own IRC support channel, as you're not getting a reply here, it may be worth asking in #pidgin (type /join #pidgin) If you need support in your own language, you could also join #ubuntu-bg which is the Ubuntu channel with support in Bulgarian
<horrow> DJones, ok thx
<horrow> 2 mans in my language channel haha
<splinter701> i just looked back, i was afk when you asked horrow
<mac_> splinter701.. my keyboard is just ok right now.. i finaly manage to disable all key bindings... its hard to stay normal if my stupid brother goes by, and sudently start smashing my keyboard..
<definity> How would i find out waht filesystem a usb stick is in terminal?
<auronandace> definity: what is the output of mount
<splinter701> horrow go to the account, select "modify account" then go to "user options" and set your local alias, that will appear instead of that long string
<horrow> splinter701: ok ill try now thx for info
<definity> it jsut says data
<h22> guys, html5 videos on my computer seem to have yellow spots/"snow" on them.. I also get them on flash videos if I enable chrome's flash plugin.
<h22> how do I solve this?
<splinter701> i gotta go now
<mac_> can any1 help me out with launching app by icons and not running its name in terminal
<Iszak> How can I have a PHP script run automatically in ubuntu 12.04 headless?
<sahar> mac_: maybe you must reinstall your operating system..
<horrow> splinter701
<horrow> i dont have "user options"
<horrow> they are set correctly
<mac_> sahar stop thinking that way
<DJones> mac_: This link may help you creating a launcher icon https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles hopefully it'll help anyway
<mac_> oh,... so sweeet, realy... (totaly sarcastic)
<mac_> i think some Index has awaked with mistake :/
<Ben64> mac_: whats with the attitude? DJones gave you a great method to create launchers
<mac_> yes... launchers... i dont need launchers..
<Ben64> <mac_> can any1 help me out with launching app by icons and not running its name in terminal
<Ben64> thats what you described
<mac_> i asked for help over fixing index of app too.. no response
<mac_> i haved to be bitchy
<h22> like this is paid service?
<mac_> sorry
<Ben64> mac_: you've been in here for 81 minutes, and all I see you saying is how to launch an application, therefore, you need a launcher
<h22> Need some help with video drivers here.. :| Yellow "snow" on all my videos (flash and non-flash) on chrome.
<mac_> ok... i am allready few days walking arround, google-fuing :), pulling my bear out.. aint helping...
<mac_> ben64, possible on prvt?
<h22> mac_ What exactly is your question?
<h22> _launch an application_ from where?
<mac_> if i try to log-in in ubuntu with gnome shell.. that one did some kind of fall-back
<mac_> and it looks like a ubunutu 2d
<Ben64> mac_: focus on one thing at a time
<mac_> Q? what is wrong with my ubuntu 12.04, that i cant run some app?
<Ben64> h22: do they work in firefox?
<h22> flash = yes, html5 videos = no
<Ben64> well firefox doesn't support a whole lot of html5 video stuff yet
<h22> Ben64: I believe the yellow spots on flash videos and those on html5 videos are unrelated.. and I've found that using a older flash plugin solves the problem for flash videos.. but html5 videos are still messy
<h22> And firefox by default uses the older flash plugin.
<Ben64> well chrome comes with its own, pepper based flash plugin
<Ben64> adobe stopped making flash for linux
<mac_> What is wrong with my ubuntu 12.04 lts, that i cant run some app?
<h22> Ben64: Yes, Disabling that solves the problem for flash videos.
<Ben64> !details | mac_
<ubottu> mac_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mac_> i am running a ubuntu 12.04 lts, and i cant run some app.. i am a damn newb..
<mac_> better?
<qursk> guys after searching on web
<Ben64> mac_: what app, whats the error?!
<qursk> i couldnt get the idea of PPA
<Ben64> mac_: we cannot read your mind
<mac_> i know...
<qursk> what is it or any resources will be appreciated
<Ben64> !ppa | qursk
<ubottu> qursk: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<qursk> aham
<qursk> got it !
<qursk> thanks !
<qursk> and repisetory ?
<mac_> some app. dont appear at all... other ones are there, but on a mause click, running indicator starts.. but.. thats all... i needet gparted, and after a password check... nothing happens
<h22> qursk: Thirdparty devs use ppa to channel updates to their apps
<Ben64> !repo | qursk
<ubottu> qursk: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<mac_> only if run in terminal i can run some of installed apps, progs...
<h22> qursk: repos are the place where you download the software from
<Ben64> mac_: gparted should be in the menu, what happens when you click it?
<mac_>  but on a mause click, running indicator starts.. but.. thats all... i needet gparted, and after a password check... nothing happens
<Ben64> yeah you said that, could you explain it better
<mac_> nothing visual is happening after given password?
<mac_> i realy dont know, how precise shell i go over this...
<Ben64> mac_: open up a terminal and type "gparted-pkexec"
<mac_> am... i have 6 terminals... is any1 ok?
<Ben64> yes
<mac_> ben???
<Josh> So, I burned a CD with the iso of 64 bit ubuntu
<Josh> On desktop it works fine
<mac_> please check prvt msg
<Josh> But on laptop, it says, "error: can't read file"
<Josh> Any idea whats up?
<h22> Josh: your laptop's 64 too?
<Josh> Yes.
<Ben64> mac_: what happens if you do "echo $DISPLAY"
<Josh> Its intel i5 3rd generation 64 Bit
<mac_> :0
<mac_> ??
<mac_> smiley shows?
<Ben64> now... "DISPLAY=:0 xterm"
<mac_> another terminal window has started
<Ben64> then your system has some kind of permissions problem, not sure what you did
<mac_> ZERO OR O?
<Ben64> its a zero
<Ben64> you must have done something strange on your system to cause this problem
<mac_> got another terminal window
<mac_> i know... i need to kill my brother... before his stupidity makes me gray
<dopie> how do i change directory owners?
<dopie> instead of root
<dopie> id like guyname
<ezra-s> chown user:group file or dir
<hd5770> chown huyname
<hd5770> ezra beat me :P
<mac_> am... i remember.. to see msg looking something like that... Index brocken
<gotwig> x
<ezra-s> :P
<ezra-s> dopie, check chown --help or man chown for further details
<mac_> so.. definitely i need to reinstall the whole ubuntu?
<Josh> I had to disable UEFI boot
<Josh> and it worked.
<dopie> drwxrwxr-x 2 pares101 sudo     4096 Jun 17 08:41 releases
<Josh> Anyone has any idea what UEFI boot is?
<Josh> I tried to read on Wikipedia
<Josh> Went bit over my head when I skimmed through.
<Ben64> mac_: how did you get to x?
<mac_> x?
<Ben64> mac_: the graphical interface
<mac_> same as with MS windows ? it start-up on boot
<Ben64> reinstalling would probably be easier than figuring out what is the problem
<mac_> i put gnome enviorment.. but.. it kicked me to failsafe.. and my gnome 3 looks like ubuntu 2d
<qursk> guys is there any redhack channel ?
<qursk> cause 'm having an issue for instlaling on virtualbox
<DJones> qursk: redhack? Was that meant to be redhat?
<h22> guys, I need to permanently add a flag to an app.. How do I do that?
<DJones> qursk: If it was meant to be redhat, try #rhel on freenode
<mark_> mark@mark-VirtualBox:~$ mv 59586a067f4.tar.bz2 .ssh mv: cannot move `59586a067f4.tar.bz2' to `.ssh/59586a067.tar.bz2': Permission denied ... pplease help
<Znoosey> mark_, when in doubt, sudo
<DJones> mark_: Is the .ssh folder in your root directory, or is it a folder in your /home folder
<DJones> mark_: Depending on which it is, you'll need to change the command you're using
<qursk> thank you guys !
<mac_> ben?
<lag> Any udisk pros around?
<Tex_Nick> I have my grandkids pc (13.04) setup to bypass grub & lightdm ( just login to their desktop on start-up ) I also have "Real VNC" set to run in "Startup Applications" so I can vnc into that box to see what they are doing ... but mainly to update their system ... I would prefer to NOT have "Real VNC" running all the time ... i'm able to SSH into that box though ... am having problems starting "Real VNC" under SSH ... would kinda like to s
<Tex_Nick> ee the desktop (gui)
<lag> Or udisks, I think I should say
<mac_> if i install ubuntu 12.04 lts.. on 1 computer... can it be somehow copied to another comp? l
<qursk> yeah
<qursk> im having probvlems by finding
<qursk> single iso files too
<qursk> x86 iso files of rhel
<mark_> Djones: home folder..but you can please tell for both root also
<DJones> mark_:  Try mv 59586a067f4.tar.bz2 ~/.ssh to copy the file into your .ssh folder in your home directory
<DJones> mark_: If you just want to copy (rather than move the file) use 'cp' rather than 'mv'
<mark_> Djones :mark@mark-VirtualBox:~$  mkdir .ssh mkdir: cannot create directory
<mark_> Djones :  i think you miss my question
<h22> where on the filesystem can I find all the installed apps?
<h22> ^ the applications that are launch-able, from the gnome-shell
<bipul> Just use this command in terminal  which <Name of file> You will know the position of files.
<bipul> h22,  Just use this command in terminal  which <Name of file> You will know the position of files.
<h22> ^ I don't understand that.. but I was looking for all the .desktop files.
<chiliblue> hi, my notebook ethernet adapter isn't showing up... not there in the dmesg log or lspci.
<chiliblue> show the ethernet controller show up with lspci even if there is no module for it?
<ActionParsnip> chiliblue: try:  sudo lshw -C network
<leehambley> hi all, I'm looking for a way to stop apache2,samba and netatalk starting when installed via apt, I keep running into this: http://lifeonubuntu.com/how-to-prevent-server-daemons-from-starting-during-apt-get-install/ solution, and can't help thinking "that's an ugly hack" - but I also can't find much information on how to properly use policy-rc.d
<ActionParsnip> leehambley: i believe in the postinst, they are started...
<jrib> leehambley: zless /usr/share/doc/sysv-rc/README.policy-rc.d.gz   I believe is the documentation you seek
<leehambley> ActionParsnip: right, and invoke-rc.d should consult /usr/sbin/policy-rc.d if it exists
<leehambley> sure jrib: I can create a script there that accepts those options, and if apache2/nginx/samba./netatalk are listed, return 105 or similar… but that documentation also reads "MUST BE MANAGED BY THE ALTERNATIVES SYSTEM"
<leehambley> so it looks like I'd be doing something pretty risky if I just drop a ruby/bash script in there?
<jrib> leehambley: ... by any package providing it
<leehambley> fair call… so I can drop something that just exits with the code if arg matches
<leehambley> thanks for the sanity check jrib
<jrib> leehambley: you can see a more authoritative document pointing to policy-rc.d here: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/securing-debian-howto/ch3.en.html (search for policy-rc.d)
<neibors> Hi all!  I need help in one problem: when I installed Ubuntu I formated HDD (to 2 parts). First parts I formated for using in ubuntu, second...well... I'm skipped the hard drive marking ... How i can now mark second part of HDD for using in ubuntu?
<leehambley> ahh: invoke-rc.d support is mandatory in Debian, which means that for Debian 4.0 etch and later releases you can write a policy-rc.d file that forbids starting new daemons before you configure them. Although no such scripts are packaged yet, they are quite simple to write. See policyrcd-script-zg2.
<leehambley> thanks again
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ActionParsnip> neibors: leave it unpartitioned and the installer will see the free space and install to it (is that what you mean?)
<jrib> leehambley: no problem
<Tex_Nick> if i can SSH into a box on my LAN ... shouldn't it be easy to start the "Real VNC Server" usr/bin/vncserverui ???
<MOUD> Hey all
<juliustemp> test
<MOUD> How can I install ubuntu on a flash drive?
<neibors> ActionParsnip, Hmm... How I can launch installer for this? I can't see free space in my system. Where I can see all unmarked space?
<neibors> MOUD, Live-USB or for install?
<DJones> MOUD: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<MOUD> neibors: install but on a usb. I dont want the "try" / "install" always appearing when booting
<neibors> MOUD, I think it is"Live-USB". Read message from DJones
<MOUD> Im reading it, thanks for the link DJones
<AceKing> For about the last week, I have been having trouble viewing youtube videos. I keep getting an error: "An error occurred, please try again later" I tried unistalling, and reinstalling flash plugin, and same for java. Nothing worked. Can someone help me with this?
<jrib> AceKing: those sound like server-side issues
<AceKing> I tried in both Firefox and Chromium, and same thing happens in both browsers
<ubuntu___> Hey
<jrib> AceKing: does it happen every time for every video?
<ubuntu___> How to install "ASSIMP" library in ubuntu?
<ubuntu___> It's an OpenGL lib.
<jrib> !software | ubuntu___
<ubottu> ubuntu___: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<jrib> ubuntu___: apt-cache search assimp
<AceKing> jrib: No, once in a great while, one of the videos will work
<ubuntu___> Thanks. Tho "E: Unable to locate package assimp
<jrib> ubuntu___: you did not type the command I gave you
<ubuntu___> jrib: Your command output was: Nothing
<ubuntu___> jrib: So I guess it worked
<jrib> ubuntu___: run "sudo apt-get update" and try again.  If you still have no output, pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get update"
<jrib> AceKing: google suggests clearing your cookies
<ubuntu___> jrib: Done. Still nothing. Ok.
<ActionParsnip> !find assimp
<ubottu> Found: assimp-utils, libapache2-authcassimple-perl, libassimp-dev, libassimp-doc, libassimp3
<jrib> AceKing: also, disable extensions
<AceKing> jrib: I am getting an output. do you want me to pastebin?
<jrib> AceKing: no output from what?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu___: sudo apt-get install assimp-utils
<ubuntu___> jrib: http://pastebin.com/6AAX50BK
<AceKing> jrib: you wanted me to run the command "apt-cache search assimp" right?
<jrib> AceKing: no
<AceKing> jrib: ooops, sorry
<ubuntu___> ActionParsnip: "... E: Unable to locate package assimp-utils"
<jrib> AceKing: disable your extensions
<jrib> AceKing: (and clear cookies again)
<AceKing> jrib: OK
<jrib> !repos | ubuntu___
<ubottu> ubuntu___: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<jrib> ubuntu___: you need to enable the universe repository
<ubuntu___> jrib: Oh.
<jrib> AceKing: and clear your cache... I'm mostly just reading: http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/939314
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu___: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<AceKing> jrib: On Firefox, I have it set to private all the time. It does not store any history.
<ubuntu___> ActionParsnip: "Ubuntu 12.10 \n \l"
<ActionParsnip> !find assimp quantal
<ubottu> Found: assimp-utils, libapache2-authcassimple-perl, libassimp-dev, libassimp-doc, libassimp3
<jrib> AceKing: probably still caches thing (maybe?).  Anyway, see what happens if you unset that
<ActionParsnip> !info assimp-utils quantal | ubuntu___
<ubottu> ubuntu___: assimp-utils (source: assimp): 3D model import library (utilities). In component universe, is extra. Version 3.0~dfsg-1 (quantal), package size 197 kB, installed size 386 kB
<AceKing> jrib: OK
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu___: " In component universe " enable the universe repo
<ubuntu___> ActionParsnip: I did. "System Settings -> Software Sources -> universe [check]"
<AceKing> jrib: disabled extensions, and still doing same thing.
<AceKing> jrib: again, it's doing it on both Firefox and chromium. I don't use Chromium in privacy mode, so I cleared the history, and disabled addons.
<gry> http://askubuntu.com/questions/92377/installing-xulrunner-adding-mozilla-daily-ppa-doesnt-help "After few reading then it looks like Canonical removed XULRunner from repos" why?
<BluesKaj> AceKing, run sudo apt-get update-alternatives ..see if that helps
<AceKing> BluesKaj: OK
<AceKing> BluesKaj: When I run that command, I get "Invalid operation update-alternatives"
<ActionParsnip> gry: https://launchpad.net/xulrunner   not been updated for a while, could ask aLEX sACK WHY....
<ActionParsnip> gry: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xulrunner-1.9.2/+changelog
<phiq> L
<MOUD> Method 3 installation is a headache :s
<ubuntu___> jrib: Thanks. It works after apt-get update once more.
<ubuntu___> ActionParsnip: Thanks. It works.
<jrib> ubuntu___: great
<jrib> AceKing: it's not about clearing history, it's about clearing cookies and cache according to that link I sent you
<jrib> AceKing: do know though that I have received that message in the past and I just refresh a minute later and the video plays fine.  It's not very often for me though
<MOUD> Can I install ubuntu using only fat32?
<AceKing> jrib: I cleared everything on both browsers, and still nothing. The funny thing is, if I run my mouse along the time frame of the video, I can see the small popup showing the video, but if I try clicking to advance to that point, it doesn't go
<BluesKaj> AceKing,  sudo update-alternatives --config  /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: FAT32 is not complex enough for Ubuntu to be held on
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: you can make a FAT32 partition then make the install media using it but the actual install will need to be on a Linux partition of some sort
<AceKing> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5773738/
<MOUD> ActionParsnip: I was afraid of that, thanks for the info
<BluesKaj> AceKing, it's pointing to /etc/alternatives which is correct , so I'm not sure what the problem is.
<dopie> touch: cannot touch `production.log': Permission denied
<AceKing> BluesKaj: OK
<dopie>  ls -l log/
<dopie> total 0
<dopie> wth
<bgardner> !details | dopie
<ubottu> dopie: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dopie> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 Jun 17 12:03 production.log
<dopie> i want to switch to use pares101 and give it rwx
<Ben64> dopie: "man chown" and "man chmod"
<JesseH> Whats a fast desktop environment?
<JesseH> for a slow computer*
<DJones> JesseH: Maybe look at LXDE or XFCE they're aimed at lower spec machines so should be more capeable on a slow machine
<ezra-s> JesseH, define slow computer, cpu, gpu, ram, etc..
<CalimeroTeknik> say, I ran locale-gen fr_FR.UTF-8 ; LANG=fr_FR.UTF-8 nano and it's in English
<CalimeroTeknik> did I miss something there?
<ezra-s> CalimeroTeknik, maybe it is not translated to French, but I'm just trying to guess
<CalimeroTeknik> it is.
<CalimeroTeknik> this works on other distributions
<CalimeroTeknik> whatever the environment variables set
<CalimeroTeknik> actually, I've tried for two days to set the locale on ubuntu in the past on a production server I couldn't reinstall, and I never, never could give it a locale.
<ezra-s> CalimeroTeknik, did you use --purge in locale-gen?
<CalimeroTeknik> uh? this is a fresh chroot.
<CalimeroTeknik> installed with debootstrap to try things, it's 12.04
<ezra-s> CalimeroTeknik, try "cat /etc/default/locale"
<CalimeroTeknik> so I thought I'd tackle the problem of the locale that was a failure last time
<ezra-s> see what's in there
<CalimeroTeknik> well I just ran update-locale LANG=fr_FR.UTF-8
<CalimeroTeknik> so cat /etc/default/locale says  LANG=fr_FR.UTF-8 of course.
<ActionParsnip> CalimeroTeknik: could use localepurge, it will leave only the locales you state (or just use one for simplicity)
<CalimeroTeknik> okay… I think I generated one anyway.
<CalimeroTeknik> there is no such command
<CalimeroTeknik> plus this is ubuntu (or debian)-specific
<CalimeroTeknik> whereas locale-gen is a part of libc, and update-locale just edits /etc/default/locale
<ezra-s> CalimeroTeknik, if you are certain you have found a bug, report it
<ezra-s> I can't think of anything else
<CalimeroTeknik> no. I just don't know how you put a locale on ubuntu
<ezra-s> my locale works so I don't know what you could be missing
<CalimeroTeknik> apparently the installer sets it alright, but it seems ubuntu hacked this so much that libc is beyond recognition
<CalimeroTeknik> and I didn't use an installer but debootstrap
<CalimeroTeknik> so this is a fail? I could say I wasn't sure if the previous server was a clean install, but this is.
<ActionParsnip> CalimeroTeknik: tried localepurge?
<CalimeroTeknik> no such command
<CalimeroTeknik> also there is nothing to purge.
<CalimeroTeknik> could you explain how I run "localepurge" ?
<ezra-s> ActionParsnip, I believe you mean locale-gen --purge
<CalimeroTeknik> apt-something localepurge ?
<ActionParsnip> CalimeroTeknik: sudo apt-get install localepurge
<ActionParsnip> !info localepurge
<ubottu> localepurge (source: localepurge): Reclaim disk space removing unneeded localizations. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.3 (raring), package size 32 kB, installed size 133 kB
<CalimeroTeknik> okay it's done
<CalimeroTeknik> locale-gen --purge
<ezra-s> localepurge is something else
<ezra-s> did it work?
<CalimeroTeknik> hey hey, guys. unneeded localizations shouldn't prevent me from having one
<CalimeroTeknik> no, as expected nothing changed
<ActionParsnip> CalimeroTeknik: you set the locale you want to keep and it sets hthe locale
<CalimeroTeknik> I'm getting the feeling I miss something there, just as last time
<CalimeroTeknik> well, date is in French alright, so maybe ubuntu doesn't include localization for nano in its package
<CalimeroTeknik> that is impossible
<hay> hi all.. I am stuck at "linux-server depends on linux-image-server (= 3.2.0.37.44); however: Version of linux-image-server on system is 3.2.0.48.58." and am unable to fix it via apt-get -f install... what are the neccessary steps to move further? thanks!
<CalimeroTeknik> well actually that's it. nano is not available in French on ubuntu. okay
<CalimeroTeknik> neither is bash
<CalimeroTeknik> this is getting strange
<ActionParsnip> hay: could download the deb manually and install it to satisfy the dep
<ActionParsnip> hay: are there bugs reported?
<ezra-s> lol
<CalimeroTeknik> bash: warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (fr_FR.UTF-8)
<CalimeroTeknik> wait, what does that even mean?
<hay> ActionParsnip, why after all does linux-server depend on some older version of linux-image-server?
<ezra-s> CalimeroTeknik, I believe (I'm not an expert in the matter at all) ubuntu comes with language packs, maybe you are missing those
<CalimeroTeknik> what! again, ubuntu doesn't package bash with locale files!
<CalimeroTeknik> ah, maybe there is a pack indeed, not some bash-i18n
<ezra-s> CalimeroTeknik, do a apt-cache search language-pack-fr
<ezra-s> chances are what you seek are in those
<CalimeroTeknik> indeed, indeed, thanks
<CalimeroTeknik> this is getting understandable
<ezra-s> hehehe
<CalimeroTeknik> I was "what" seeing the output of dpkg -L nano, then dpkg -L bash
<CalimeroTeknik> starting to feel that something isn't right, not a single .mo file
<ActionParsnip> hay: not sure, maybe its a bug in the metapackage
<CalimeroTeknik> I mean, in my distro, software comes with its localization files in all available languages
<ezra-s> CalimeroTeknik, ubuntu by default asks for your language and installs your language packs I believe
<CalimeroTeknik> it doesn't when you debootstrap, obviously :)
 * ezra-s can't think of a funny reply, remains in silence :P
<guiyou> do
<CalimeroTeknik> now this was an interesting contribution.
<CalimeroTeknik> he could've gone so far as to saying "do raptors… ?"
<CalimeroTeknik> (-ing ?)
<Kroach> how do I sent a NotifyOSD confirmation bubble with notify-send?
<Magicarp> My intake fan (3pin) is always around 1100RPM. How do I use 'fancontrol' to say what RPM to go at when the CPU reaches X temp
<ezra-s> CalimeroTeknik, he meant "doh!"
<usr13> Magicarp: http://linux.die.net/man/8/fancontrol
<minimec> Magicarp: At my knowledge, you cannot really influence that anymore on newer computers. It is not the os that handles this, but the BIOS. You may have some options like 'target fan speed' or so in the BIOS settings. What you can do, is to use a kernel with 'undervolting' function, to lower fan speed.
<ezra-s> Fan need to be plugged to motherboard for control also, most "in-take" fans are just connected to the PSU, unless he meant a cpu fan
<BabyCat>  Hi folks, I'm having networking problems and I've narrowed it down to the ubuntu operating system.. Where can I go to figure out how to solve this networking problem?  It keeps me online for a few mintues and kicks me off... Doesn't seem a router problem cause the windows laptop never gets kicked off, just Ubuntu.. I'm using 12.03
<BabyCat> 4
<splinter701> is this on wifi babycat?
<BabyCat> yeah. it is..
<Ari-Yang> perhaps try proprietary wifi driver?
<usr13> BabyCat: Wireless or Wired?
<BabyCat> well.. the networking card I have is a Linux card.. brand new.. 450 mps.. nice one :)
<BabyCat> LoL!
<soa2ii> Hi. What's the difference between linux-signed-generic-lts-quantal and linux-generic-lts-quantal?
<BabyCat> it seems when I turn off the network and restart it, I get networking for another couple minutes
<BabyCat> so I think cause of that, it's the operating system..
<soa2ii> Oh and linux-signed-image-generic-lts-quantal …
<BabyCat> it doesn't tell me it's offline, just loops and never comes out
<usr13> BabyCat: Look at  iwconfig  and see what the signal report is.  (If the signal report is poor, that is more-than-likely the problem.)
<Walex2> soa2ii: UEFI BIOSes
<CakeIsAwesome> How to register? :-s
<soa2ii> Walex2: Ah … the signed one is for secureboot?
<Walex2> soa2ii: yes
<soa2ii> ok … thanks
<usr13> BabyCat: Show us iwconfig.  iwconfig | pastebinit
<usr13> BabyCat: (When connected)
<BabyCat> I got it..
<BabyCat> I'm new to IRC thought..
<BabyCat> paste bin it
<BabyCat> ?
<usr13> BabyCat:  iwconfig | pastebinit  #Send resulting URL here.
<Dillholio> tor stable browser bundle is missing from the tor site (file not found) anyone know if it's available?
<minimec> BabyCat: Is this a wireless 'n' connection? If yes, I would try to step back to a wireless 'g' connection. As I see, you get the connection, but it is very unstable. Wireless 'g'  might do the trick.
<usr13> BabyCat: Also tell us what lspci says about your wifi device.  lspci |grep ireless
<Dillholio> lol I'm on the wrong channel
<Dillholio> pft
<leehambley> jrib: FWIW this worked perfectly: https://gist.github.com/leehambley/5796720
<jrib> leehambley: cool
<leehambley> I'd have preferred to use Bash for the scripting, but having Ruby swallow the two optional arguments was a bit easier, thanks for the tip!
<noiro> Anyone know a workaround for the file-roller bug with adding files to archives?
<sarah83> uhm... where's the alternative downloads and stuff?
<samuelson> hello, am a newbie
<Tex_Nick> sarah83:  ??? please explain
<sarah83> what else can i say...
<sarah83> i want the alternative downloads
<jrib> !alternative | sarah83
<ubottu> sarah83: The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<jrib> sarah83: you can use the minimal install or server install instead
<sarah83> jrib: where are they?!
<jrib> !minimal | sarah83
<ubottu> sarah83: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Zeev> I don't know if it's ubuntu question but in term up&down arrows work fine (ubuntu 12.04) but in some interpreter like ocaml when I press up/down arrows I get ^[[D characters anyone know how to get rid of those & make arrows work?
<sarah83> jrib: thanks but im pretty sure ive seen 13.10?
<jrib> !13.10 | sarah83
<ubottu> sarah83: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jrib> sarah83: 13.10 is still in development and hasn't been released yet
<sarah83> jrib: not even for testing?
<jrib> sarah83: #ubuntu+1 can help you with that
<sarah83> :(
<Ben64> of course, if you google for ubuntu 13.10 download, it's quite easy to find
<statl> Zeev: You can't. Your shell most likely uses gnu readline to provide those extra features. If that particular program doesn't use such a library for input, it will not support such features.
<Zeev> maybe I can change my default shell? I've been suggested in ocaml to use "rlwrap ocaml" heh
<jrib> Zeev, statl: you can pass interpreters through some other program to give it readline features though I can't remember the name at the moment.  If you search through search results for "apt-cache search readline" you canprobably find it
<qursk> are you guys using kali in usb, virtualisation or as default OS ?
<foobArrr> are there any gui file managers with miller columns besides marlin? dolphin dropped columns some time ago, and marlin segfaults. :/
<jrib> Zeev: rlwrap is it, yes
<statl> jrib: interesting. Didn't know that. Thanks!
<minimec> foobArrr: Pantheon Files is a fork of Marlin. MAybe it's in better shape. It is the file manager of the elementary OS. https://launchpad.net/~elementary-os/+archive/daily
<foobArrr> minimec: thanks, I'll take a look
<Kartagis> why have I been getting "Couldn't upload the file, check your internet settings" when I drop a png file on Drop to share shortcut since I moved to 13.04?
<javierbuilder> hello how calibrate the usb multitouch ?
<Ububegin> i just did this to my ubuntu 12.04... sudo do-release-upgrade -d... the upgrade is running for almost 40 mins... wtf is happening
<wheatthin> Ububegin, it's doing a full upgrade
<BluesKaj> Ububegin, your OS is upgrading to the next release
<acerimmer> Ububegin, pretty much depends on how fast your ISP is right?
<Ububegin> Ububegin : Next release... not 13.04
<Ububegin> BluesKaj, Next release , not 13.04 ah
<BluesKaj> Ububegin, the -d is not a good idea for an LTS \
<wheatthin> acerimmer, not necassarily, depends on which service he's getting it from
<acerimmer> !mirror
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Raring, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Ububegin> BluesKaj, Can I abort this now ?
<IdleOne> Ububegin: are you still in the downloading stage?
<wheatthin> acerimmer, doesn't help him judge which ones faster :)..
<acerimmer> wheatthin, so true.  blushing to admit I didn't know I could localize my mirror for the first 4 years of my ubuntu use
<IdleOne> or have packages started to install?
<Ububegin> IdleOne, some packages have installed... I suppose.. its been close to 40 mins
<wheatthin> netherlands is fastest for me, and I'm in California, USA :)
<IdleOne> Ububegin: guessing is not going to help. What is the terminal doing at this moment
<IdleOne> ?
<Ububegin> IdleOne, Selecting previously unselected package nmap.
<Ububegin> Unpacking nmap (from .../nmap_6.00-0.1_i386.deb)
<reisio> well geographic proximity matters, but so does bandwidth
<reisio> I believe the mirrors are listed in order of bandwidth
<IdleOne> hmm, should be safe for you to ctrl-c . it hasn't starting installing yet.
<BluesKaj> Ububegin, the -d means you are installing a dvelopment release , which will probly break your system anyway since you skipped 13.04 and are going directly to 13.10
<wheatthin> BluesKaj, it won't break his system.. just might make it unstable
<IdleOne> Ububegin: hit ctrl-c and cancel the process. like BluesKaj has pointed out if cancelling now doesn't break the install, completing the upgrade definitely will.
<BluesKaj> wheatthin, well we can only hope :P
 * acerimmer ... thinks you shouldn't touch the terminal without at least a learner's permit
<wheatthin> lol how else do you learn?
<Ari-Yang> ^
<Ari-Yang> is ubuntu 13.04 suppose to be better for laptops than 12.10? j/w (just wondering)
<reisio> Ari-Yang: I'm sure it's _supposed_ to be better, or they wouldn't release it
<Ari-Yang> I'm tempted to upgrade from 12.10....
<wheatthin> it's doable
<reisio> upgrading to new releases is quite a sane notion, ordinarily
<Ari-Yang> if I do so, all of the PPAs and programs I installed via those PPAs will be updated to 13.04 PPAs, yes?
<reisio> less so with Ubuntu, IME, but in general still a good notion :p
<wheatthin> nope, temporarily disabled
<Ari-Yang> oh?
<Ari-Yang> so then I have to re-enable them?
<wheatthin> yup
<wheatthin> followed by apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<BluesKaj> Ari-Yang, the sources upgrade to the release chosen
<gaauud> hi all, i'm having difficulty installing ubuntu on virtualbox and/or parallels. ubuntu always boots in low graphics mode and the screen resolution is very low (800x600)
<Ari-Yang> *nod*
<HElephant> Having an issue, could anyone help?
<HElephant> (lubuntu)
<MonkeyDust> HElephant  start with a quetion
<MonkeyDust> question*
<Pici> *another question, the real one.
<Ari-Yang> there's also #lubuntu
<Ari-Yang> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<HElephant> I'm trying to install Lubuntu on my old laptop, Pentinum 3, ~480MB RAM. I pop in the CD/USB and choose my language and choose to install. Then after loading files it says "Starting LightDM Display Manager [OK]" with the lubuntu logo.
<HElephant> Ari-Yang, I've been there, I am there now. It's kind of dead.
<Ari-Yang> *nod*
<reisio> HElephant: and then?
<HElephant>  And then... nothing. That's all that happends. The "Starting LightDM Display Manager [OK]" with the lubuntu logo for two seconds, then a black screen for 5 seconds, then it repeats.
<reisio> HElephant: CTRL+ALT+F2, grep EE /var/log/Xorg*log
<ActionParsnip> HElephant: what video chip do you use>
<HElephant> reisio, should I do this when I get the problem or before the installation?
<HElephant> ActionParsnip, urgh, some ATI Rage card.
<reisio> HElephant: to try and fix it
<reisio> you could also fix it from a graphical environment by booting up the install media again, and doing 'try' instead of 'install'
<reisio> but that'll take longer (at least to someone who can stand being outside of X)
<reisio> bbl
<HElephant> reisio, but should I do this before or after I get "Starting LightDM Display Manager [OK]"?
<adamk_> helgikrs1: Are you get that last line, login at the console and run 'pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log'.
<adamk_> D'oh.
<adamk_> Wrong person, sorry.
<adamk_> HElephant: After you get that last line, run 'pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log'. You might need to install pastebinit first with apt-get.
<HElephant> adamk_, are you sure I can do this without an proper installation?
<designbybeck__> I'm trying to edit an "auto.sh" script for Guest Session. I have the code reading like I want, but the dialog box is so big you can't see the ok button? Any suggestions? : http://www.pasteall.org/43235
<adamk_> HElephant: Well you can certainly try :-)
<adamk_> HElephant: Worst case scenario is that it doesn't work.
<designbybeck__> I'm not sure what kind of script it is, I'm just trying to make the dialog box smaller in size. For some reason it has a bunch of blank space: http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/4204
<designbybeck__> oops, wrong link
<designbybeck__> http://www.pasteall.org/43235
<elijah> Hey guys, my gitg --version lists 0.2.5.0 but sudo apt-cache show gitg lshows 0.2.5.1~exp0 is available. How can I get this newer version?
<raub> How small can I make an ubuntu server install? Just want it barebones and then I will add bind and dhcp to it
<elijah> ubuntulog: help
<elijah> ubottu: help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<HElephant> adamk_, couldn't barely get into CTRL + ALT + F2
<HElephant> could barely*
<Ari-Yang> elij, did you try the 'Software Updater'???
<Ari-Yang> * elijah ^
<elijah> Ari-Yang: yes, software updater doesn't list anything new
<faulkmore> what is the point of ctrl+alt+F2
<SonikkuAmerica> faulkmore: tty
<Ari-Yang> elijah, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade in terminal
<Yoshi1> which ubuuntu would you recommand for a mini?
<Ari-Yang> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<elijah> I am thinking "~exp0" means experimental though
<faulkmore> How do i know how out of date my dist is?
<faulkmore> Need to know when is a good time to use dist-upgrade
<kekko> hello devolopers
<DJones> faulkmore: What version are you using
<acerimmer> faulkmore, I generally run dist-upgrade once a week ...
<faulkmore> lubuntu 12.04
<designbybeck__> ActionParsnip: might you know a thing about bash scripts? At least I think it is bash: http://www.pasteall.org/43235
<faulkmore> i never knew about the dist-upgrade command
<javierbuilder> how configure multitopuch  screen   ?
<javierbuilder> xinput fails
<faulkmore> Doesn't the Upgrade Manager also do the dist-upgrade?
<kekko> What do you tihink of ubuntu touch?
<acerimmer> !touch|kekko,
<ubottu> kekko,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<DJones> faulkmore: Lubuntu 12.04 is not an LTS (5 years support), but a standard release that is supported for 18 months, so that will become unsupported in October 2013
<adamk_> HElephant: So by saying you could barely get in, you are saying that you *did* get in.  So now run the pastebinit command I gave earlier.
<Ari-Yang> faulkmore, pretty much yes. But when Software Updater fails, I run dist-upgrade (and it fails for me when I've been slacking on updates and there are over 15-20 updates)
<kekko> kubuntu is bad?
<Ari-Yang> define "bad"
<HElephant> adamk_, after 5 sec it closed down all processes and shut down.
<faulkmore> I shut the upgrade manager off cuz it was annoying
<kekko> orrible
<faulkmore> thanks for the advice
<kekko> this chat is very GOOD
<acerimmer> kekko, not very definitive response.  I've used kubuntu but prefer Ubuntustudio.  To each his own.
<kekko> thanks for your answer
<elijah> Ari-Yang: dis-upgrade doesn't list anything to do
<faulkmore> i've used the upgrade manager with over 300 upgrades needed. Never had any problems
<kekko> wow
<Ari-Yang> elijah, you sure you typed in dist-upgrade and not dis-upgrade (which you just typed)?
<Ari-Yang> and if it doesn't, I dunno then
<Ari-Yang> maybe going to the PPA's launchpad page or something, you can download the .deb of the latest  version there?
<anup_grind> mozilla
<elijah> Ari-Yang: Correct, it went throught the process and list 0 items to upgrade
<kekko> mac os x is set on linux?
<acerimmer> !ot|kekko,
<ubottu> kekko,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kekko> Isn't imported
<elijah> Ari-Yang: sudo apt-get install gitg=0.2.5.1~exp0
<raub> kekko: it's based obn bsd, not linux
<elijah> Ari-Yang: Just tried to force it like that but no go
<adamk_> And saying it's even 'based on bsd' is a stretch.
<Ari-Yang> kekko, what raub said, if you're curious, do some googling
<kekko> what is the top FEDORA or ubuntu?
<Ari-Yang> @ elij I'm not sure then.... perhaps someone else in the chan can be more help than me for this problem?
<acerimmer> !best|kekko,
<ubottu> kekko,: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Pici> kekko: Again, this isn't on-topic for this support channel.
<Ari-Yang> kekko, you'll get better answers if you google and research the questions and comparisons yourself.
<kekko> thanks and excusemy
<javierbuilder> kekko, no, i have one panel usb multitouch and i want calibrate
<kekko> ok
<raub> kekko: that can be a religious issue. Try both and see which one you like
<raub> I myself use ubuntu and centos
<kekko> centos is best
<raub> kekko: it depends on what you are trying to accomplish
<kekko> ok
<Ari-Yang> kekko, btw there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<raub> Ari-Yang: I think some of those questions would better belong to a more global linux kinda channel
<kekko> ìfuck
<kekko> fuck
<FloodBot1> kekko: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kekko> fuck
<jdoles> ~/.xinput.d/all_ALL contains GTK_IM_MODULE=xim, but this variable is unset in my environment. When is this file read, if ever?
<raub> How small can I build an ubuntu server install?
<raub> Is there a "really minimal install and I mean it" server install or must I do it myself?
<acerimmer> !mini|raub,
<ubottu> raub,: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<MonkeyDust> !requirements| raub
<ubottu> raub: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<raub> MonkeyDust and acerimmer, I did try installing in 1GB, which according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements#Ubuntu_Server_.28CLI.29_Installation would suffice, but ran out of space.
<soy_el_pulpo> raub: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<acerimmer> raub, I've not played with it enough to provide meaningful advice.  sorry.
<raub> acerimmer: no worries. And I do know your character ;)
<acerimmer> raub, what a guy!
<soy_el_pulpo> raub: the key thing is the purpose of such installation, maybe ubuntu is not the right choice for you specific project
<duelle> Hi, my laptop has an ethernet and a wifi device. When I try to ping it always uses the (not connected) ethernet device to run that ping .. even when I specify the interface the ping has to go through. It always uses the not connected ethernet. ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/5774145/ )
<teamcoltra> So I kinda broke my user account somehow? I was trying to install a new graphics driver, but that went wonky, but was able to get to the driver selection by right clicking on the desktop and choosing change desktop, then going to all settings and getting to the graphics section
<teamcoltra> However, now that I am back to the default driver -- Unity is still screwed up. All my windows have title bars on them but there is no unity bar or top bar thing
<teamcoltra> When I log into the guest account it is working fine, so it's something to do with my user account
<teamcoltra> I could add a new user give them admin privvys delete this one and then re-create it... but that sounds like a lot of work
<wheatthin> teamcoltra, You could delete the hidden configs in your user home directory
<wheatthin> when you relogin, they'll come back
<Yoshi1> which distro of ubuntu should i use on a mini with 1.6 ghz cpu and 1 gig of ram?
<wheatthin> Yoshi1, I have a 13.04 installed, and it works fine
<wheatthin> 1.8ghz cpu
<Yoshi1> cool i was worried the mini would be under speced wheatthin
<BluesKaj> 1g ram will work  Yoshi1 , but it's the minimum for ubuntu
<duelle> Hi, my laptop has an ethernet and a wifi device. When I try to ping it always uses the (not connected) ethernet device to run that ping .. even when I specify the interface to be used. It always uses the not connected ethernet. ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/5774145/ )
<wheatthin> Hmm  duelle, did you specify a specific route/gateway ?
<MonkeyDust> duelle  if you can ping an IP address, but not a URL, then it's a DNS issue -- try ping [ip address]
<wheatthin> MonkeyDust, it's translating
<kasansweat> All ubuntu native twitter clients I use (polly, turpial, hotot) have suddenly stopped authenticating correctly -- any ideas?
<duelle> wheatthin: I didn't define a route. I only defined a gateway for the eth0 device. The wlan0 is configured via dhcp.
<wheatthin> that's the problem
<duelle> wheatthin: Ping doesn't use the correctly connected wlan0 card even if i enforce it with the -I parameter.
<wheatthin> that's because you defined the gateway to ethernet .
<wheatthin> connected or not, that's what you defined it to do
<duelle> wheatthin: But isn't the gateway dependent on the device? I defined the gateway for eth0
<wheatthin> gateway means gateway out of the network
<duelle> wheatthin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5774210/ Thats what my /etc/network/interfaces looks liek
<wheatthin> comment out the eth0 stuff
<duelle> wheatthin: I want to set the machine to be my internet-gateway.. It should connect via wlan to the router and be kind of proxy via eth
<wheatthin> so your gateway will be your wifi net not the ethernet
<wheatthin> uncomment the gateway and try that
<duelle> wheatthin: ok, thx - I'll try ;)
<comjf> Can someone help me figure out how to get shrewsoft vpn working? It appears installed, and the applications 'launch' but keeps saying ti can't connect to the key daemon
<accc> hi
<javierbuilder> SebastianFlyte,  ping
<duelle> wheatthin: Seems to work ;) thanks a lot! So I think I misunderstood the gateway setting
<wheatthin> :)
<SuperLag> too bad kasansweat left
<SuperLag> I was going to say, it's probably Twitter API changes
<sienez> hi. how can I change the icon of a shortcut on my desktop on ubuntu 12.04?
<SuperLag> Twitter doesn't care for any devs other than its own.
<SuperLag> sienez: /usr/share/applications/<name of app>.desktop
<sienez> SuperLag, name of app... it's a shell script
<sienez> SuperLag, what name does it have? /bin/sh?
<SuperLag> sienez: then I would create a .desktop file for that script, in /usr/share/applications/
<SuperLag> sienez: what does your script do?
<sienez> it simply calls a python file in /usr/share
<leehambley> hi jrib: just a short question, does upstart honor policy-rc.d, seems like not, any idea how I can prevent upstart starting jobs that are newly installed ?
<sienez> SuperLag, it just starts a gui
<SuperLag> sienez: I'd create a .desktop file for it. That will also put it in your Unity search, or Applications menu
<Yoshi1> BluesKaj: well i am setting up the mini for a friend she's only gonna view youtube and listen to music on it
<Yoshi1> maybe do emails
<sienez> SuperLag, it looks like this: #!/bin/sh /path/to/app.py
<CalimeroTeknik> how do I add the key for a ppa, or disable its verification? apt-get upgrade says "6 not updated"
<SuperLag> sienez: if your python script is set +x, then you don't need to call /bin/sh first. You can call the script directly.
<BluesKaj> Yoshi1, then your friend should be fine ...hope she enjoys ubuntu :)
<CalimeroTeknik> !pkgfile apt-add-repository
<jrib> leehambley: I think even with sysv, a service will be started.  Though I'm not sure.  What happens is that .postinst scripts call invoke-rc.d SERVICE when you install a package.  I don't know if there's some other way than, to disable the service (use manual override (search upstart cookbook) for upstart services and sysv-rc-conf if a service does not use an upstart script)
<Yoshi1> BluesKaj: i hope so too. i'm hoping it will also cure alot of the inevitable problems she gets with windows heh. i use debian myself and used to use ubuntu
<CalimeroTeknik> do we have a !whatpackageisthisfilein command?
<leehambley> cheers
<reisio> taxi
<wheatthin> CalimeroTeknik, apt-get update should tell you the errors of which is erroring
<SuperLag> sienez: like I said... create a .desktop file for it. I'd recommend creating a .desktop file in /usr/share/applications/ - start with an existing file, make a copy of it and rename it to correspond to your script, then edit the file to have values you want, and point to the icon file you want
<jrib> leehambley: there's some talk here that I haven't read through: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=571054
<ubottu> Debian bug 571054 in pbuilder "Divert /sbin/initctl to fix start(8) in lucid postinsts." [Normal,Open]
<CalimeroTeknik> it's complaining about not having the signature key
<sienez> SuperLag, thank you, I will do this
<CalimeroTeknik> I don't know how to give it  the key but apparently people add the repo with apt-add-repository instead
<sfxcc> how can i install libcrypto1.0.0 on a debian whisch have only 0.9.8
<leehambley> thanks jrib
<wheatthin> CalimeroTeknik, http://askubuntu.com/questions/131601/how-to-overcome-signature-verification-error
<leehambley> unfixed for 3 years jrib, shame
<jrib> leehambley: yeah, there may be more recent happenings.  Check in #upstart
<leehambley> cheers
<locutusofborg1> anyone has permission to stop launchpad builders?
<locutusofborg1> https://code.launchpad.net/~videolan/+archive/master-daily/+build/4721937
<azazel91> does anybody know how to install netbeans on ubuntu 12.04
<locutusofborg1> this builder is becoming crazy, misconfigured
<locutusofborg1> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/142661343/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-amd64.vlc_2.1.0~~git20130617%2Br2768-0~r98~raring1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<locutusofborg1> hamsa
<CalimeroTeknik> ah yup, adding the key directly is perfect, thanks wheatthin
<wheatthin> yup np :)
<locutusofborg1> please stop hamsa https://launchpad.net/builders/hamsa/+history
<ch3cooh> guys need help, i shifted one folder from one account to another account (it contains lots of sub folders) using cp command. when i access the folder using the other account i dont have the permission to view it so i use chmod 777 foldername, but then sub folders still have to be given permission, is there a recursive chmod?
<sienez> SuperLag, is there any documentation for the fields in a .desktop file? Eg, i took as template the one for transmission-gtk. it says Icon=transmission. Which path are they looking for the icons?
<wheatthin> locutusofborg1, why would you need a ppa for vlc anyways?
<sp2er> Can anyone point me to a guide to make my current monitor settings permanet in ubuntu 13.04? I have the settings right where I want them using the guides for Xrandr..but cant find an Xorg.conf to make them stick!
<locutusofborg1> this is the master trunk
<locutusofborg1> the upcoming 2.1, not the stable
<ch3cooh> nvm guys it's done :) reading the man page helps!
<reisio> sp2er: what graphics driver are you using?
<AlanBell> ch3cooh: yes, there is, but don't 777 it, use a group
<sp2er> ivy bridge intel HD 4000
<wheatthin> locutusofborg1, then it's not our problem :)
<locutusofborg1> wheatthin: a builder misconfigured it is
<wheatthin> if it's unstable, what do you expect?
<locutusofborg1> the problem is the BUILDER, do you understand?
<locutusofborg1> not the code
<locutusofborg1> https://launchpad.net/builders/hamsa/+history
<locutusofborg1> it is eating every build
<wheatthin> lol bye.
<locutusofborg1> I need somebody with privileges for stopping the builder
<krz> hi, is it safe for me to put export TERM="xterm-256color" in .bashrc?
<sp2er> Reisio: I am using just onboad Intel HD 4000 graphics
<reisio> krz: worst you'd have to do is undo it
<krz> reisio: export TERM="xterm-256color" in bashrc, will have 256 color enabled in terminal by default right? even for programs like vim?
<reisio> sp2er: http://askubuntu.com/questions/63681/how-can-i-make-xrandr-customization-permanent ?
<reisio> krz: either it will or it won't
<krz> reisio: but that is intended right?
<reisio> krz: sounds possible
<krz> thanks
<sp2er> Reisio: I did come across that guide...but I dont know where to locate that Xorg.conf file...it is not in the folder as suggested by that guide...nothing like that under the X 11 folder here
<sienez> what's the simplest way to change the icon of a file on the desktop?
<reisio> depends on the file
<reisio> sp2er: you can make the directory
<sienez> it starts a python script
<reisio> sienez: is it a .desktop file?
<sienez> it's a one liner: /path/to/script.py
<reisio> sp2er: oh, although, you should probably use xorg.conf.d
<reisio> sp2er: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/
<kepiting_> !DMZ
<reisio> sienez: so it's a plain text file?
<sienez> reisio, yes
<sp2er> Reisio: ok I will check that guide out
<reisio> sienez: what do you want the icon to be?
<SuperLag> sienez: sorry, been on another window. You can point to the path where your icon graphic is.
<sienez> the logo of the program it launches
<reisio> sienez: okay, you might want to replace it with a .desktop file, then
<sienez> SuperLag, yes I did that. however the logo didnt change
<reisio> sienez: right click, you can probably find 'create launcher' or the like
<reisio> just make a dummy one then edit it with a text editor, setting the icon is simple
<sienez> reisio, nah, all i can do is create an empty text document
<reisio> sienez: they are empty text documents
<reisio> well, not empty :p
<reisio> http://linuxcritic.wordpress.com/2010/04/07/anatomy-of-a-desktop-file/
<SuperLag> reisio: ohhh.... good info.
<SuperLag> reisio: I wish I would have had that doc a LONG time ago :)
<reisio> there's a wizard with most DEs that you can get to from the right-click context menu, on the desktop
<reisio> but yeah, it's nice to know it's just a text file
<CalimeroTeknik> er, now I have no error at all, but apt-get upgrade says "6 packages not upgraded", I want them upgraded
<CalimeroTeknik> what should I do?
<CalimeroTeknik> can I say apt-get install repository/package ?
<wheatthin> choose a different one
<SuperLag> reisio: I found it it was a .desktop file, and then proceeded to edit. Never had any guide to follow.
<reisio> well, that's just some stupid blog post
<reisio> it should be in a man page somewhere
<reisio> alas I don't know which ATM
<azazel91> anybody knows how to install netbeans since im having problems
<wheatthin> CalimeroTeknik, try this one http://www.unixmen.com/vlc-2-0-7-has-been-released-ppa-ubuntu/
<reisio> azazel91: what've you tried?
<wheatthin> latest stable
<azazel91> you mean commands?
<reisio> SuperLag: man desktop-file-edit
<CalimeroTeknik> wheatthin, do you mean I must remove the ppa and re-add it with add-apt-repository?
<wheatthin> yup
<CalimeroTeknik> does that change anything?
<CalimeroTeknik> what will it do that I didn't?
<wheatthin> it will install fine.
<CalimeroTeknik> maybe the problem is that I added it at the bottom of sources.list
<wheatthin> and work
<wheatthin> and be a daily build
<wheatthin> lol no
<CalimeroTeknik> I'm not installing VLC
<sfxcc> is it possible to add libcrypto.so.1.0.0 to debian lenny ?????
<CalimeroTeknik> I'm upgrading libboost to v1.49
<sienez> umm sorry, I don't get it. here's what my files look like: paste.ubuntu.com/5774327
<CalimeroTeknik> and apt-get proudly NOT upgrades it albeit my adding the ppa
<SuperLag> reisio: nice. I didn't know it was a standard.
<reisio> yeah, freedesktop.org thing
<reisio> probably a better man page
 * reisio shrugs
<subz3r0> hi
<subz3r0> just curious. does anyone else have this problems that the root is filled up to max very fast? Problem is the uvcdynctrl-udev.log file located in /var/logs that can take Gigabytes of space?
<SuperLag> sienez: I'm looking. Hold on just a second.
<subz3r0> found a bug on launchpad, but no real solution. especially not why its floodin my hdd?
<CalimeroTeknik> wheatthin, you won't tell (or don't know?) what apt-add-repository will do, aside from adding a line to /etc/apt/sources.list?
<wheatthin> CalimeroTeknik, that's all it does is at it to the source list
<SuperLag> sienez: the python script you're trying to run... is it in /usr/share/galicaster/galicaster-1.2.3/, and it's called run_galicaster.py ?
<SolarisBoy> subz3r0: are you using the uvcdynctrl package for something?
<wheatthin> CalimeroTeknik, apt-get update, updates the source
<sienez> SuperLag, exactly
<wheatthin> CalimeroTeknik, and apt-get upgrade upgrades
<utusan> CalimeroTeknik: it also gets/update PGP keys
<CalimeroTeknik> I did apt-get update;apt-get upgrade
<CalimeroTeknik> I did that as well manually
<CalimeroTeknik> the key
<subz3r0> SolarisBoy: sorry i did not mention. Its on my netbook with a build in webcam
<CalimeroTeknik> now apt-get just says there are 6 non-upgraded packages
<CalimeroTeknik> and I want it to upgrade them but it won't
<sienez> but I also have in /usr/local/bin a script to launch the same command, so just running 'galicaster' from terminal is sufficient
<SolarisBoy> subz3r0: i dont believe that is a built in package of ubuntu's
<subz3r0> SolarisBoy: found this bug:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libwebcam/+bug/811604. But there is not a real solution for this problem
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 811604 in libwebcam (Ubuntu) "uvcdynctrl spams uvcdynctrl-udev.log and fills up filesystem" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wheatthin> CalimeroTeknik, that means they are up to their latest at THAT ppa
<CalimeroTeknik> aren't!
<CalimeroTeknik> I still have the ones from the main repos
<subz3r0> SolarisBoy: there is also no reason for this bug. It must be from the ubuntu repos. I did not install anything from other sourced.
<SuperLag> sienez: I would recommend making your icon a PNG file
<SolarisBoy> it's possible that a package that you installed has this "bug" of over logging -
<SolarisBoy> is what im getting at. =)
<SolarisBoy> doesn't mean "ubuntu" will be fixing it or explaining why - my question is - are you "using" that package?
<subz3r0> SolarisBoy: i did not install this package. 100% sure. it will be installed when ubuntu is checking for the hardware while installation
<SolarisBoy> afaik you don't need that to run any uvc camera -
<sienez> SuperLag, ok
<wheatthin> CalimeroTeknik, i'm saying at that ppa maintained by someone, although it may not be the latest, is the latest at that ppa, understand?
<CalimeroTeknik> not at all
<subz3r0> SolarisBoy: got a hint how i can check when it was installed?
<CalimeroTeknik> I want boost 1.49 so I added this https://launchpad.net/~mapnik/+archive/boost
<wheatthin> CalimeroTeknik, right, and he might now have it at it's latest update from the official release
<CalimeroTeknik> apt-get update;apt-get upgrade give no errors (I imported the key as well) but say "not upgraded"
<CalimeroTeknik> I still have 1.46
<CalimeroTeknik> which is the version in the main repo
<wheatthin> right.. which the maintainer probably didn't have it upgraded yet
<CalimeroTeknik> how do I install v1.49 from this ppa?
<wheatthin> CalimeroTeknik, search for the right ppa
<SolarisBoy> subz3r0: maybe with dpkg-log-summary or '/var/log/dpkg.log'
<CalimeroTeknik> that must be this one
<CalimeroTeknik> anyway the version is superior to that I have
<wheatthin> CalimeroTeknik, so you assume
<CalimeroTeknik> it's a superior version!
<CalimeroTeknik> apt-get is refusing to go from 1.46 to 1.49
<CalimeroTeknik> I don't understand
<CalimeroTeknik> I used the repo for the right version of ubuntu (precise, 12.04)
<CalimeroTeknik> I don't even
<utusan> CalimeroTeknik: use apt-get dist-upgrade instead
<subz3r0> SolarisBoy: i found a dirty solution. backup the file and set debug=0. but that cant be a real solution to fix this isse. also its weird that only people with a laptop have this problem
<SolarisBoy> not really
<CalimeroTeknik> ahhh thanks utusan !
<subz3r0> none with a normal usb webcam on a pc at home
<utusan> CalimeroTeknik: np
<SolarisBoy> the job of the app is to control dynamic settings on the cam - it may be related to that package + type of camera that comes on those laptops
<SolarisBoy> especially if it's just a case of over logging something informational
<subz3r0> SolarisBoy: wondering why this issue came up today. Sit in the train, listened to music and played solitaire when i wondered that my system is gettin slower and slower and after a while it complained that root has no free space
<SolarisBoy> what was your camera doing?
<subz3r0> the cam? Nothing
<SolarisBoy> have you looked at the messages in the logs? at what they say?
<wheatthin> might be overgrowing debug logs
<SolarisBoy> exactly
<subz3r0> SolarisBoy: .log had 6,3gigs. wasnt able to open it ;) even starting gnome was not possible anymore. so i had to boot the recovery mode and delete this fine on the root console
<SolarisBoy> head/tail it
<subz3r0> now the file has just 4kb
<SolarisBoy> possibly/likely the same message repeated
<SolarisBoy> thats because you deleted it or backed it up..
<subz3r0> wait a sec please. will pastebin the actual file
<SolarisBoy> its not a solution really it's just preventing the inevitable
<ActionParsnip> subz3r0: cat /dev/null > /path/to/bigfile.log    makes them smaller :)
<BluesKaj> subz3r0, have autoremoved and autocleaned after upgrading lately ?
<SolarisBoy> heh
<ActionParsnip> subz3r0: or:  echo DIE | sudo tee /path/to/bigfile.log
<subz3r0> just a sec ;) will post it on pastebin :)
<CalimeroTeknik> take an extract
<subz3r0> the buig file is gone. since i wasnt able to do anything with 0 byte space left :/
<subz3r0> rm -rf ....
<CalimeroTeknik> recursive isn't necessary for one file
<CalimeroTeknik> you can just :>file
<SolarisBoy> webcams are extremely noisy devices on the usb bus btw -reading your link it seems to be a problem that occurs when things naturally would get noisy "bringing up a VM guest (which may also be trying to reroute usb to ), disconnecting the webcam while it's running "
<BluesKaj> subz3r0, autoremove and autoclean is your friend for keeping / to a minimum size
<subz3r0> BlueEagle: mhh? have you read my postings above?
<subz3r0> without the root console even sudo rm -rf file was not possible...
<SolarisBoy> also not running programs that spam your root drive
<SolarisBoy> =)
<BluesKaj> ok subz3r0 nm , but you mentioned root was getting full
<subzero1> http://pastebin.com/b7Kz5CE7
<subz3r0> there it is
<subz3r0> SolarisBoy: plz have a look on it
<MonkeyDust> subz3r0  in a terminal, paste this line             find / -size +1G -exec ls -lh {} \; 2>/dev/null
<CalimeroTeknik> how do I query for a list of installed packages?
<SolarisBoy> dpkg -l
<SolarisBoy> CalimeroTeknik: ^
<CalimeroTeknik> thanks
<subz3r0> MonkeyDust: and thats for? :)
<CalimeroTeknik> ah, I have boost 1.46
<CalimeroTeknik> and 1.49 installed
<CalimeroTeknik> I intended for it to be upgraded
<CalimeroTeknik> how can I remove all the 1.46 boost packages?
<subz3r0> MonkeyDust: i know which files are > 1gb. The problem is something different ;)
<SolarisBoy> subz3r0: seems like verbose logging :shrugs:: like i said thsoe are just a bunch of udev variables that are getting dynamically set on various "events" udev is calling on that tool which adjusts settings on v4l devices. I would inventory that a) my device works , if so i would b) ensure that debug setting you added actually fixed it -
<SolarisBoy> and i wouldn't worry about it after that if so..
<wheatthin> subz3r0, try using logrotate if logs are getting too big
<subz3r0> thanks for the help guys. but thats not the problem ;)
<SolarisBoy> IF this is something that just started happening AGAIN - you may want to think that something changed with your camera
<subz3r0> the problem is that one file "uvcdynctrl-udev.log" is getting very bug. since im not the only guy who has this problem. it must be a bug somewhere/somehow. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libwebcam/+bug/811604
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 811604 in libwebcam (Ubuntu) "uvcdynctrl spams uvcdynctrl-udev.log and fills up filesystem" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<SolarisBoy> loose connection on the baord - understanding that it is likely a cheap camera and likely to be broken somehow -
<SolarisBoy> subz3r0: your not understanding -
<SolarisBoy> thats not indicative of a BUG
<subz3r0> SolarisBoy: the cam is working properly
<SolarisBoy> it's an occurence in a program
<SolarisBoy> subz3r0: then disable the logging as they advised
<SolarisBoy> like i said
<subz3r0> SolarisBoy: I did not change anything. The problem just came up today
<SolarisBoy> then again - check your system
<subz3r0> i've also windows running on the machine. also no problem with the cam or other devices
<SolarisBoy> windows isn't using generic drivers to run your hardware
<subz3r0> SolarisBoy: did you read the bug notice @launchpad?
<Guest63559> ciao
<deletet> hy  i have a ald laptop theati whana instal 13.04 but i ket this error "This kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU: pae Unable to boot – please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU" how can i install the os ?
<SolarisBoy> subz3r0: sure did
<Guest63559> !list
<ubottu> Guest63559: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<SolarisBoy> subz3r0: your approacing this backwards i believe - your symptom - the large file is part of an occurence in a program that is running.
<SuperLag> sienez: I'm sorry for the delay. I'm going back and forth between this and work. Check this out: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5774421/
<MonkeyDust> deletet  i sometimes get that error in virtualbox -- are you installing that in virtualbox?
<SolarisBoy> i dont know what your hunting down if you have resolved your logging issue and confirmed the web cam works
<deletet> no on a real laptop
<SuperLag> sienez: You can add more options to that, but that's the bare minimum
<sienez> SuperLag, Thanks I'll try!
<MonkeyDust> deletet  i guess your pc a 32bit and you want to install 64bit
<deletet> MonkeyDust ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386  is not for 32bit poc?
<subz3r0> SolarisBoy: checked the dpkg.log - cant find an entry for uvcdynctrl. so what would you do now?
<SuperLag> sienez: make sure your .py script has the executable bit set... i.e. chmod +x /usr/local/share/galicaster-1.2.3/run_galicaster.py
<SolarisBoy> subz3r0: figure out what uses it...
<SolarisBoy> subz3r0: apparently its a dependancy of libwebcam -
<sienez> SuperLag, sure does. The desktop link works already, it's just the eyecandy icon thing ;)
<subz3r0> SolarisBoy: how to figure that out? :)
<SolarisBoy> i don't have this installed on my system with attached logitech cams ::shrugs::
<SuperLag> sienez: and if that doesn't work, let me know... I'm here to help you figure it out until it works how you like.
<SolarisBoy> subz3r0: i ran 'apt-cache show uvcdynctrl'
<subz3r0> SolarisBoy: it could be from Lxde desktop(since i installed it too) or from the program "motion" which i have installed to.
<SolarisBoy> it tells you the source of the package
<SolarisBoy> subz3r0: sounds like "motion"
<subz3r0> there is an application for webcams within lxde desktop
<SolarisBoy> i know..
<SolarisBoy> and thats the underlying tool it uses most likely
<SolarisBoy> or one
<SuperLag> SolarisBoy: looks like you came to your senses :) You should s/SolarisBoy/UbuntuBoy though :)
<SolarisBoy> blah
<SolarisBoy> i could do UbuntuGuy maybe not UbuntuBoy though
<SolarisBoy> doesn't have the same flare
<Jordan_U> deletet: http://askubuntu.com/questions/117744/how-can-i-install-on-a-non-pae-cpu-error-kernel-requires-features-not-present
<SuperLag> SolarisBoy: I work in a Solaris shop, and I curse under my breath on a regular basis. If I'd have learned Solaris first, and then Linux, it wouldn't be so bad. But since I learned Linux first... going to Solaris feels like stepping back about 15 years.
<Deformative> If fstab is on /etc, how do I mount /etc?
<subz3r0> SolarisBoy: checked with apt-cache show... but nothing about motion, guvcview
<wheatthin> lol SuperLag, I started on gentoo.. I know how you feel :)
<SuperLag> SolarisBoy: Solaris 11 being the only exception. It feel s more modern.
<nait> hello there
<SolarisBoy> SuperLag: agreed. on that =)
<SuperLag> SolarisBoy: which part? :)
<SolarisBoy> for the record i started on Linux based OS also. The Uni where forced upon me
<nait> pls some one can tell me how copy a folder with subdirectories and files?
<wheatthin> cp -R
<subz3r0> cp -R
<ActionParsnip> nait: cp -r
<llutz> nait: cp -a folder/ target/
<ActionParsnip> nait: man cp
<nait> lol
<subz3r0> heh
<nait> thnx
<SolarisBoy> SuperLag: that SOL11 is pretty smooth compared to pre 9 versions. actually i'll upgrade that statement and say SOL10 FTW ;> but excuse my OTness
<ActionParsnip> SolarisBoy: SOL10 definately ftw :)
<SuperLag> wheatthin: Oh... I know a thing or two about Gentoo. Google "Gentoo SuperLag"
<Jordan_U> Deformative: I've never heard of someone keeping /etc/ as a separate partition from '/', and the initramfs scripts mount the root FS from the root=UUID= argument on the linux cmdline.
<subz3r0> is solaris such a pain in the .... ? atm im dealin with cisco... but its fun :)
<SuperLag> SolarisBoy: ActionParsnip: no way. 10 is still a mess. :)
<ActionParsnip> SuperLag: Im liking it personally
<SolarisBoy> subz3r0: no relation
<SuperLag> but for Linux... I'm liking Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> SuperLag: same, and tinycore
<SolarisBoy> subz3r0: about as much pain as you make it - if your like me  - oracle support runs when you call...
<Jordan_U> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<subz3r0> SolarisBoy: i dont like rpm based distros
<SuperLag> It's not as bare-metal as Gentoo or arch... but I got to the point where tweaking every last piece takes up waaaaaay too much time
<Deformative> Jordan_U, I am trying to do that because I have / mounted via nfs.
<wheatthin> SuperLag, nice.. me, I was just part of the community, like I am here, but I represent :)
<Deformative> Jordan_U, So letting each node have its own /etc would be nice
<servercbe> hi! Good morning!... Could somebody helpme? Edubuntu is restarting the thin clients very often
<subz3r0> SolarisBoy: well... for now i will keep uvcdynctrl and see when it happens again. thank you very much for you assistance. appreciated it :)
<Guest63559> ciaoooo a tutti
<Guest63559> !list
<ubottu> Guest63559: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<SolarisBoy> np
<subz3r0> SolarisBoy: the relation between *nix and cisco is the ioS ;)
<subz3r0> doin atm my ccna
<servercbe> any suggestion?
<servercbe> hi! Good morning!... Could somebody helpme? Edubuntu is restarting the thin clients very often.. any help? please
<ActionParsnip> servercbe: test ram is a good start, also check logs
<servercbe> The ram is new...
<servercbe> how do I check logs?????
<subz3r0> servercbe: sudo nano /var/log/logname.log
<ActionParsnip> servercbe: look in /var/log at the file, you may also find logs  on the clients themselves
<ActionParsnip> subz3r0: users can read most of the files in /var/log :)
<subz3r0> ActionParsnip: yep i know. its just a manner ;)
<servercbe> I got an empty file
<nait> when i do rm -r it's always asking me if i wanna delete the file how can i skyp that?
<fm__> hey guys, this started recently. Every time I start up the machine I get "scandisk" and going past that, if I try to cd into some directory, I get "cannot create temp file for ..."
<wheatthin> servercbe, /var/log is a directory
<loculinux> hj
<loculinux> hjg
<loculinux> fhj
<subz3r0> servercbe: check the syslog, kernellog and maybe dmesg
<servercbe> what shoul I see??? sorry .. I am new
<subz3r0> servercbe: sudo nano /var/log/syslog
<wheatthin> subz3r0, don't want to nano, cat will do fine
<jrib> nait: you should understand why it is doing that.  If you do and you're sure you actually want to run the command you typed, you can use -f
<subz3r0> wheatthin: do what you want. nano is doin it fine too ;)
<wheatthin> subz3r0, might get locked and not allow it to update while in nano
<subz3r0> well... 1000 ways lead to rome ... :p
<servercbe> ok.... I got alot of info that I cant understand
<servercbe> what shoul i look at?
<wheatthin> servercbe, what are you looking for
<subz3r0> wheatthin: very funny. no idea what he needs BUT .. :P
<subz3r0> wheatthin: he got problems while bootin the machine :P
<nait> jrib, thnx
<servercbe> I need to know why the thin clients are restarting by themselves?
<subz3r0> servercbe: use a pastebin service and show us the logs
<wheatthin> dmesg for that, but it should give an error
<SuperLag> sienez: Did that do the trick?
<subz3r0> servercbe: use pastebin.com and show us the logs
<basss> hello, how can i execute a custom shell script when a USB device is plugged in ?
<SuperLag> Man. A laptop with a lot of RAM makes all the difference when doing VM stuff.
<sienez> SuperLag, sorry, I have not yet had the time to try it. Doing 10 things at once ;)
<SuperLag> sienez: totally understand :)
<sienez> SuperLag, but I saved your paste locally, so I can try later
<jrib> !udev | basss
<jrib> basss: search the internet for "writing udev rules"
<basss> jrib: thanks
<servercbe> http://pastebin.com/7VTAHJ3E
<servercbe> I pasted
<wheatthin> servercbe, you didn't catch it all
<servercbe> ops... how do I do cath all?
<subz3r0> servercbe: thats all? should be a bit longer :>
<subz3r0> also the other logs please. you can use gedit too. if you like a gui based notepad more
<wheatthin> servercbe, I'd advise using pastebinit in console
<servercbe> how?
<subz3r0> gedit /var/log/syslog
<OerHeks> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<subz3r0> or follow wheatthin guess.. pastebinit is fine :)
<wagner> Brasil ??
<subz3r0> !br | wagner
<ubottu> wagner: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<servercbe> http://pastebin.com/K776F3Ti
<SuperLag> !udev | SuperLag
<SuperLag> bummer
<ivymike> hablo español
<Jordan_U> !es | ivymike
<ubottu> ivymike: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ivymike> je parle français
<ivymike> ik spreek nederlands
<servercbe> Is there any other info, do you need?
<BluesKaj> ivymike, we speak english here
<OerHeks> !nl > ivymike
<subz3r0> !nl | ivymike
<ubottu> ivymike, please see my private message
<ubottu> ivymike: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<ivymike> how this bot knows what langage I'm speaking ?
<subz3r0> ivymike: its a magic ;)
<ivymike> Does it look into a dictionnary ?
<SolarisBoy> servercbe: i see a lot of messages of your NICs going down/up
<servercbe> what it does mean SolarisBoy?
<SolarisBoy> servercbe: also see some stuff indicates you share files over the network, i wonder if your system is panicing because of something related to your network issues. - maybe not panic'ing because i see things get HUP'd (gracefully?)
<fm__> after a scandisk, it seems to work intermittently
<ivymike> let's try an exotic language
<fm__> I need to find a permanent fix for this.
<ivymike> aful sqip
<servercbe> I have been traying to share some file over the network but!  and and use a print share but unfortunatly did not work
<ivymike> lol the bot doesn't know every language, once again the man beats the machine
<servercbe> ops... and I've been trying to use a print shared
<SolarisBoy> looks like you've been also mounting network block devices which may be hanging and rebooting your system
<subz3r0> servercbe: did the errors ocure before you tried to share?
<servercbe> yes
<subz3r0> nbd_server occurs also x times
<servercbe> How do I fix that???
<SolarisBoy> technically i see one error in your log and it's concerning the X server
<SolarisBoy> fix what? what time did your server reboot? dmesg does not generally have spectaccular data on stuff like shudt downs -
<SolarisBoy> as the system shut down = your best bet is looking at the data logically and trying to understand what happened around those times
<servercbe> has about 9 days doing it.. restarting the thin clients
<SolarisBoy> so other than that ERROR in your log - and those network flops - ::shrugs:: not sure
<SolarisBoy> if it's restarting ALL the thin clients you should be looking at something more globally no?
<SolarisBoy> like the network - which ironically is flipping like hot cakes in your logs
<subz3r0> lol :D
<ivymike> goeiemorgen
<subz3r0> guten morgen ivymike
<ivymike> lol i'm trying to understand the bot
<SolarisBoy> hmmm your thin clients run DHCP servers on them?
<subz3r0> ivymike: if we can see that some guy/girl in here is trying to speak his or her native lang. we use the bot to point them in the right direction
<subz3r0> !de | subz3r0
<ubottu> subz3r0, please see my private message
<SolarisBoy> servercbe: how do your thin clients configure their network on boot? pxe/dhcp?
<subz3r0> !de > subz3r0
<servercbe> I think Pxe/ dhco
<min|dvir|us> My computer works just fine, and then all of a sudden, everything hangs and I have to reboot. What do I do?
<servercbe> in fact that's what i see when they are logging in
<SolarisBoy> servercbe: easy then..
<servercbe> yes.
<SolarisBoy> you have some conflict thats causing them to boot and shut down - it may be a network conflick
<subz3r0> min|dvir|us: check the logs in /var/logs also you may want to check your RAM and/or if the cpu temperature is "not" too high
<SolarisBoy> so question... do you have multiple nics on your "thin clients" for whatever reason?
<ivymike> oh I thought the bot finds out the langage I'm speaking with an algorithme
<subz3r0> --> /var/log
<min|dvir|us> Whic particular log?
<min|dvir|us> *Which
<subz3r0> syslog
<subz3r0> kernel
<subz3r0> check the temperature too
<servercbe> each pc only has 1 ethernet
<min|dvir|us> I already checked, and I see nothing there.
<subz3r0> last one is the first thing that i would do under this circuumstances(summer)
<SolarisBoy> servercbe: and if that is the log of a "thin client" you posted - i would wonder why my clients are running dhcp servers - and would question if they are successfully starting and listening for DHCP (broadcast) = then what ranges are being served and if there is a conflict
<SolarisBoy> servercbe: ^
<min|dvir|us> My temps are fine.
<SolarisBoy> another thing you can do which should be native/ monitor the PXE boot messages at the same time monitor the TFTP/PXE service logs on the server side
<subz3r0> SolarisBoy: isnt the behaviour a way to weird for a ip conflict? even if the ranges are leased by another client.. such a behaviur?
<subz3r0> an...
<SolarisBoy> no not if your pxe booting..
<subz3r0> good to know
<SolarisBoy> and nto if when he says he sees the pxe boot stuff on the screen when he gets there
<subz3r0> did not read that... preparing my lunch meanwhile :>
<SolarisBoy> it sounds like its looping - trying to boot an image and nto working - looking for DHCP and so forth - it could be other things but im saying it would have to be something in common enough to affect each thin client like he mentioned - sounds like the network
<subz3r0> im that hungry, i could eat a whole cow :D
<SolarisBoy> so if you have multiple dhcps on one network - i can see your pxe halting there and being confused
<servercbe> Yes. I see on the screen when is logging in with pxe, and then get an IP, then I got the username screen
<SolarisBoy> eating the cow is fine - passing it may get a little crazy
<anonymous> hello
<SolarisBoy> servercbe: and then you log in and it reboots?
<subz3r0> SolarisBoy: hrhr
<servercbe> not at the moment. take a moment or 10 minutes
<servercbe> and then reboot
<servercbe> and I got an  username screen again
<SolarisBoy> interesting
<subz3r0> min|dvir|us: I would check when the problems begin (time) and check the logs for that time
<SolarisBoy> servercbe: you will need to gather more data then
<SolarisBoy> servercbe: can you recreate the issue?
<servercbe> like?
<SolarisBoy> servercbe: ^^ and looking at more logs than just one from the time of boot to shutdown
<servercbe> any in specific? any command to get that info?
<SolarisBoy> tons of them - tail/cat/grep
<krzee> im on an ubuntu server with no tun module, anyone know how i can install just the tun module?
<SolarisBoy> there is always a tradeoff either you know what your looking for or have an idea
<SolarisBoy> in your case i would say you have an idea - i would open my search up to "sudo grep -r error /var/log" and maybe fine tuning the output
<definity> how can i see hwat [oprts are open
<servercbe> wow!!!!! I got a lot!!!
<servercbe> do I need to copy all and paste it?
<SolarisBoy> no.. you need to look at it
<SolarisBoy> dont get all hyped - its probably mostly not relevant to you - but it's a start
<definity> Anyone know how i can see what ports are open in Terminal?
<SolarisBoy> netstat
<definity> thanks
<wheatthin> netstat -a
<SolarisBoy> lsof  | ss
<wheatthin> :)
<definity> dammit, i feel stupid now, ofcourse.
<SolarisBoy> dont
<krzee> netstat -ln
<servercbe> /var/log/kern.log.1:Jun 14 09:21:49 servercbe kernel: [ 8696.769637] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Unhandled error code
<SolarisBoy> *thats not neccessarily bad*
<servercbe> /var/log/kern.log.1:Jun 14 09:39:04 servercbe kernel: [ 9731.144603] ri-li[21486]: segfault at 8 ip 000000000040b6ad sp 00007ffff70c4fd0 error 4 in ri-li[400000+10000]
<SolarisBoy> oh nice there you go
<SolarisBoy> also not neccearsily it - but its a crash of something.
<subz3r0> netstat tulpen :>
<subz3r0> i love it :P
<SolarisBoy> thats not today though so bleh
<SolarisBoy> i like netstat pony =)
<SolarisBoy> i call it pony but it's netstat -pone
<subz3r0> yeh :P
<servercbe> /var/log/Xorg.1.log:	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<SolarisBoy> i actually see these things to co workers and it bugs then out "sure just type netstat pony."
<subz3r0> tulpen = tulips.. thats why :)
<SolarisBoy> then you see some guy at the console getting some error cause they really typed pony on the terminal
<servercbe> netstat?
<subz3r0> servercbe: nono.. that wasnt for you =)
<servercbe> oh, ok...
<SolarisBoy> i watched this one guy do "pseudo reboot" i lold
<SPV2008> I'm currently running ubuntu 13.04, although i still had the issue with ubuntu 12.10. My touchpad keeps not responding to clicks, whether it is tapping the touchpad or clicking the button. If i leave it a while, it sometimes keeps responding and if i restart the computer or log out and back in, it starts responding again. Its an old laptop (about 6-7 years old), so i think its probably a driver issue. Can anyone help?
<subz3r0> sounds like the guy whos searchin for the "any key" key :P
<SolarisBoy> saw another guy have a hissy fit cause he couldn't fine the "pseudo" command..
<SolarisBoy> lol
<SPV2008> I think my clicks might be getting stuck on something and then thats interfering, but...it only stops when i log out and back in.
<subz3r0> SolarisBoy: there is a ring belling here.... maybe powertop could have something to do with my issue?
<servercbe> Ok... I have class now.. I will comeback as soon as possible... Thanks!
<subz3r0> servercbe: ciao
<SolarisBoy> powertop causing your issue with your webcam?
<subz3r0> lets see what happens when i run powertop with this damn cam
<subz3r0> im not exactly sure.
<subz3r0> hmm
<subz3r0> the file is gettin bigger... very slowly but ..
<subz3r0> its almost pretty amazing all the time... when i get some erros... its something special :P
<subz3r0> +r
<SolarisBoy> you would probably be better off running udevadm monitor on the webcam to see what events it's starting up thats causing the logging
<narcos> Hi. I'm making a setup.sh file, which will apt-get install packages, as well as wget and compile some. How can I tell the entire script to exit if at one point something fails?
<narcos> Do I need to check the result code for every action?
<SolarisBoy> narcos: exit <number> people generally make it non-zero
<SolarisBoy> narcos: you really should @question 2
<subz3r0> will check that tomorrow or at the weekend. im pretty done for today... 9 hours with our drill instructor for the ccna is way enuff ;)
<narcos> SolarisBoy: ok
<subz3r0> now dinner then zZZzZ
<subz3r0> ;>
<SolarisBoy> k
 * narcos finds http://www.thinkplexx.com/learn/snippet/shell/advanced/automatically-install-package-with-apt-get-install-clean-exit-if-it-fails
<joffrey_> salut !
<subz3r0> narcos: #bash is always a good place to idle when trying to get things done with scripts :>
<SPV2008> anyone know anywhere i can go to try to fix my problem?
<SolarisBoy> narcos: that should work fine. you can reuse that function after the important parts of your script
<narcos> SolarisBoy: OK cool
<rhizome> SPV2008: google? if it's a driver issue then see if anybody else has a problem with the same hw you have.
<narcos> subz3r0: k ta :)
<bennypr0fane> hi could someone take a look at this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/305417/adobe-flash-plugin-no-full-screen  My question is actually, how can a make a command-line application autostart (or get this Flash problem actually resolved, instead of that workaround)?
<rhizome> SPV2008: "touchpad on old computer" isn't really very descriptive, and at any rate isn't something random people are going to go "oh hey, yeah, that's this one thing."
<SolarisBoy> narcos: many ways for something like devilspie you may want to run it once the display manager is "started"
<bennypr0fane> SPV2008, you gotta be inventive with the search terms
<bennypr0fane> SolarisBoy, were you talking to me there?
<SolarisBoy> narcos: so you may want to use upstart to just spawn the command the way you need it - you can and may also be able to use rc.local to spawn the same command
<SPV2008> I've explained my issue, what more do you need me to say?
<SolarisBoy> bennypr0fane: yes sorry.
<SPV2008> i'll explain what you need.
<bennypr0fane> bcs my question involves devilspie
<SPV2008> i've also searched on google.
<SPV2008> and no solutions at all.
<subz3r0> SPV2008: you gave us almost zero information
<bennypr0fane> SPV2008, which terms have you tried?
<ionelmc> hello
<narcos> SolarisBoy: I've been learning about and using upstart this week - awesome tool
<SPV2008> I've searched for click not working ubuntu, mouse sticking ubuntu, just various terms relating to those.
<subz3r0> SPV2008: or did i skipped the info? Which laptop is it?
<bennypr0fane> SolarisBoy, just tell me the way you would know in most detail
<SPV2008> I didn't say what type of computer it was, but i explained my problem in detail. Its a Lenovo 3000 N100
<ionelmc> any idea how can i get a 3.9 kernel on precise with aufs mod without having to compile it myself ?
<subz3r0> SPV2008: maybe it could be important to know which pc it is
<SPV2008> I'll copy and paste my problem again if you want.
<SolarisBoy> bennypr0fane: i know each in detail each is super simple
<SPV2008> I'm currently running ubuntu 13.04, although i still had the issue with ubuntu 12.10. My touchpad keeps not responding to clicks, whether it is tapping the touchpad or clicking the button. If i leave it a while, it sometimes keeps responding and if i restart the computer or log out and back in, it starts responding again. Its an old laptop (about 6-7 years old), so i think its probably a driver issue.
<bennypr0fane> SolarisBoy, shoot
<SolarisBoy> if you want to just slap it in there throw it in rc.local
<SolarisBoy> if you want to do it right do it in upstart
<subz3r0> SPV2008: but if its a driver issue, its essential to know which hardware it is. You may want to check dmesg
<bennypr0fane> whatever is safer to work
<SolarisBoy> the command i'll leave to you to put together one sec ill paste you something
<SPV2008> kk. one moment.
<SolarisBoy> bennypr0fane: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5774614/
<SPV2008> Oh, hmm. it says in dmesg that its losing sync
<SPV2008> it says it lost sync at byte 1 and byte 4
<bennypr0fane> SPV2008, you should find out what specific build your hardware is. The touchpad not working, is it?
<SolarisBoy> that is a simple one that starts my git daemon - you could literally replace the last 3 lines with one line .
<SPV2008> its partially working
<SPV2008> it seems like it occasionally sticks, or the mouse skips around the screen a bit erratically.
<SPV2008> and when it does, i have to relog to get it working again
<SolarisBoy> bennypr0fane: that line would be - exec su - <user> -c "devilspie"
<subz3r0> SPV2008: did you check to turn off the powersavemode? a friend of mine got an issue like that ages ago
<SolarisBoy> fill in user with who you want to run devilspie as
<SPV2008> Where do i do that?
<bennypr0fane> SolarisBoy, no need for "script" and end script"?
<SolarisBoy> bennypr0fane: nope
<SolarisBoy> in your case i don't see why atleast
<SolarisBoy> in fact i dont need it either =)
<jakey1> I am getting an error that says Error splicing file: File too large?
<bennypr0fane> SolarisBoy, so I insert this in upstart?
<SolarisBoy> bennypr0fane: now once you have that filled in - you may want to look at man-upstart-events - and get your "start on" line to start on the event emitted when your display manager has succesfully started - this way you get 'display startup invokes->devils pie run'
<SolarisBoy> bennypr0fane: you make that a file somewhere under /etc/init/ with the suffix .conf
<subz3r0> SPV2008: i have a no english version running here... should be something like Power Settings
<fm__> ok this is happening while the machine started and was running fine. Basically the problem when I try to cd, it says "cannot create temp file for here ..."
<spaghetto> list
<jakey1> anyone?
<bennypr0fane> SolarisBoy, so new file, not existing one?
<fm__> ok this is happening while the machine started and was running fine. Basically the problem when I try to cd, it says "cannot create temp file for here ..."
<SolarisBoy> bennypr0fane: for instance /etc/init/test.conf would make a service you can now manage like "start test;status test;restart test;stop test"
<minidino> If I were to compile something via make on a computer running ubuntu, would it theoretically run on another computer running ubuntu?
<fm__> sorry - reposted
<SolarisBoy> bennypr0fane: new file
<bennypr0fane> jakey1 where exactly are you getting that error, what are you trying to do in which program in which OS etc.etc..... blah
<SPV2008> I've looked at the power settings and it just has lid closing and stuff in it
<jakey1> ubuntu 12.04 copying files to a usb
<bennypr0fane> SolarisBoy, I need to make that executable after, yes?
<subz3r0> SPV2008: check your acpi settings. maybe turn it completely off and check again
<SolarisBoy> bennypr0fane: no
<subz3r0> SPV2008: its just a guess
<SPV2008> apparently...acpi isn't installed.
<SPV2008> hmm
<SPV2008> should i install it?
<bennypr0fane> like sudo mkfile /etc/init/devilspie.conf?
<subz3r0> its not? hmm
<SolarisBoy> bennypr0fane: sudo vim /etc/init/devilspie.conf
<SolarisBoy> bennypr0fane: then start by copy/paste the contents of that post - next edit to be correct
<subz3r0> SPV2008: did you check which touchpad it is(dmesg) and searched for errors of it?
<bennypr0fane> what's vim?
<subz3r0> vim is an editor
<subz3r0> text editor
<SPV2008> yeah, it says it was out of sync at byte 1 and
<SPV2008> 4
<subz3r0> SPV2008: no, check what vendor it is and search for issues
<bennypr0fane> subz3r0, maybe lshw to take a closer look a that touchpad?
<rhizome> SPV2008: this is going back a bit, but if your touchpad isn't working, why do you search for "mouse sticking?"
<subz3r0> rhizome: good point =)
<SPV2008> it is partially working.
<SPV2008> what happens is, sometimes i'm in an app and then the click ends up not working
<subz3r0> im switchin to the kitchen all the time while preparing lunch... so did not read everything ;)
<SPV2008> the click seems to sometimes get stuck, i.e. on toggles and stuff.
<SPV2008> or drop down boxes
<SPV2008> from what i see anyway.
<S23PE> I cannot make my resolution to stick in Ubuntu with internal intel graphics can anyone help?
<SPV2008> yet there's nothing wrong with the actual touchpad.
<bennypr0fane> SolarisBoy, turns out I don't have vim, some other editor? I'm Lubuntu 13.04
<SolarisBoy> vi
<SolarisBoy> remove the m
<SolarisBoy> or nano or gedit - whatever works for you
<subz3r0> SPV2008: check which manufacturer it is and search for issues with this product...
<bennypr0fane> ah nano that's what I couldn't remember
<SolarisBoy> if you use anything graphical use gksudo
<SolarisBoy> i always forget nano
<SolarisBoy> on purpose..
<SPV2008> where would i look to find the manufacturer of the touchpad?
<SPV2008> i THINK its synaptics, but not entirely sure.
<fm__> hey, anyone have ideas with my system drive becoming "read-only".
<fm__> ?
<bennypr0fane> I didn't know you could just create a file just by adding the path to the command
<OerHeks> SPV2008, try lshw in terminal
<S23PE> I am able to change resolution for my monitor but I cant make it stick.....I have tried reading about Xorg but I can't make heads or tails of it..new to Linux
<SolarisBoy> bennypr0fane: most of the cli text editors allow you to do this
<bennypr0fane> fm__ yeah, that must be bcs you can't write :-D
<SolarisBoy> SPV2008: you can also try to walk the udev attributes if it's not in lshw/lspci outputs
<bennypr0fane> OerHeks, maybe lshw with an option that's reduce the output for an easier search?
<subz3r0> SPV2008: synaptic is a package manger. with this one you can install/uninstall software... like apt-get...
<rhizome> he's talking about synaptics with an 's', who is/was a touchpad manu
<SolarisBoy> fm__: this is on your root disk? have you tried to check the file system consistency with fsck?
<SPV2008> touchpad isn't listed.
<SPV2008> No, synaptics touchpad. Not the package manager.
<SPV2008> synaptics is a touchpad manufacturer.
<fm__> SolarisBoy: yeah root disk
<subz3r0> SPV2008: good to know. i know only "synaptic" :>
<SolarisBoy> fm__: have you run fsck against the disk?
<fm__> I thought it was a bad idea to run fsck on mounted disk -
<SolarisBoy> SPV2008: you mean literally the touch pad on your laptop and not a connected device?
<fm__> SolarisBoy: should I run fsck on mounted disk
<fm__> ?
<SPV2008> Yeah.
<SolarisBoy> like the way IBM's use synaptic touch pads?
<SolarisBoy> fm__: no you should boot into recovery mode and do it
<SPV2008> its not connected. its built into it.
<SolarisBoy> fm__: in fact you cant run fsck on a mounted disk
<SolarisBoy> SPV2008: and it's not working?
<bennypr0fane> SolarisBoy, vi looks funny there's just a lot of ~~~
<fm__> <SolarisBoy>: that is what I thought
<SolarisBoy> indicative of an empty file
<SPV2008> Well, after a while the click stops working (both tapping it and the button), but it seems like it sticks in a certain part because sometimes if i move the mouse over the toggle when the click isn't working, it flips the toggle
<SPV2008> i have to relog to fix it
<SPV2008> then it happens again after a while.
<SolarisBoy> bennypr0fane: vi has a set of commands that govern it - you may wnt to try nano if your not familiar = if you want to take a dive
<SolarisBoy> bennypr0fane: type "i" to actually insert text
<bennypr0fane> naaah, this is nonsense. It makes As and Bs when I press cursor keys no thanks
<subz3r0> SPV2008: "dmesg | grep pad" found my Elantech Tpichpad ETPS/2
<subz3r0> Touch...
<SPV2008> yeah, its a synaptics touchpad.
<SolarisBoy> bennypr0fane: :set nocompatible most likely will fix that
<bennypr0fane> using nano
<fm__> <SolarisBoy> - so when I restart - how do I get into recovery mode /
<SolarisBoy> sure
<SolarisBoy> the dry hump of text editors.
<whoever> hi all i am try to start vmware worakstation, and i got a propt asking for the generic header location, witch i supplied. but now it is looking for c header files, where would i find those
<SolarisBoy> fm__: it should be a boot option
<SPV2008> model 1. daammnn, thats old. lol.
<fm__> thanks =
<fm__> trying to figure it out
<whoever> because wouldn't they had already been installed with build-essentials
<SolarisBoy> fm__: you may also be able to append "single" to your grub.cfg line run update-grub and that should boot you into single user mode
<rohanb_> I messed up my wifi router and can't get it back :-(. I am not sue what I did. I can see the network, it tries to connect but after initilaizing the interface it disconnects, help please
<bennypr0fane> SolarisBoy, it now looks like this: start on startup (new line) stop on runlevel [016] (new line) respawn (new line) exec su - <ben> -c "devilspie"
<rohanb_> any suggestions for what channel may be able to help?
<bennypr0fane> should work, right?
<SolarisBoy> dont see why not - you should test it before you finalize it though
<bennypr0fane> SolarisBoy, what's a "dryhump" (dosn't seem to make sense for a computer program, haha)?  how can I test it beforehand?
<spaghetto> come chiedere la lista
<SolarisBoy> its nano
<SolarisBoy> bennypr0fane: sudo start devilspie (or whatever you named that file - the .conf part)
<bennypr0fane> rohanb_ sounds like you need to get access to the router's configuration panel
<SolarisBoy> after that monitor your desktop to see if the devilspie rules are active - or just run ps auxwww and check if it is running in the background - then stop it and confirm the process is gone - test complete
<bennypr0fane> SolarisBoy, system monitor should list the process after I started it, right?
<DJones> spaghetto: A list of what? You can download Ubuntu from  www.ubuntu.com, if you're looking for a list of channels on the freenode network, please use !alis as a command
<SolarisBoy> bennypr0fane: ps auxwww|grep devilspie
<SolarisBoy> thats probably much quicker especially right after you started it in the same terminal
<bennypr0fane> oh my, I'm in a command-line-only thread again...
<SolarisBoy> pgrep devilspie even (i hate seeing the grep of grep)
<bennypr0fane> HAHAHA
<CanWasp> Can anyone guide me with some help to make a Xorg.conf file so I can make my monitor resolution stick...I've been stumped for 2 days now
<rohanb_> bennypr0fane: I did, everything seems setup fine, Broadcasting the SSID, radio is on, wpa-wpa2 personal is set, password is correct
<fabio> !list
<ubottu> fabio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<adamk_> CanWasp: What resolution do you want?
<spaghetto> sono nuovo come mi muovo
<_userr> how to find string in all files in my folder with recursive using bash?,
<SolarisBoy> grep -r user82_ ^^
<DJones> !it | spaghetto
<ubottu> spaghetto: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<SolarisBoy> grep -r "string" . (search current directory recursively)
<CanWasp> adamk: I have been able to set it to 1440x900_60.00 but can't make it stick after reboots
<spaghetto> grazie
<_userr> solarisboy thank you,.
<adamk_> CanWasp: Does 1440x900 show up as an available resolution, by default, when running 'xrandr' in a terminal window?
<SolarisBoy> yw
<CanWasp> adamk_: No..currently unknown monitor default is 1024x768...1440x900 only shows up after I the newmode command
<adamk_> Gotcha...  So at least you know the modeline you have to use...  Give me a second.
<bennypr0fane> SolarisBoy, I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5774714/
<adamk_> CanWasp: What is the output name for that monitor?
<CanWasp> adamk_: I dont understand your question
<wheatthin> CanWasp, you can find out by issueing   xrandr   in console
<adamk_> CanWasp: Your monitor has name... DVI-0, HDMI-0, VGA-0, DFP1, etc...  xrandr will tell you.
<CanWasp> adamk_ : Ah yes sorry, it is VGA1
<SolarisBoy> bennypr0fane: remove the diamonds from your user name
<adamk_> CanWasp: And what's the modeline you create?
<SolarisBoy> exec su - ben -c "devilspie" (that was part of the information to remove , sorry)
<bennypr0fane> rohanb_, I searched freenode for "networking", there is a channel by that name ##networking that could be useful .lots of people there
<CanWasp> adamk_: Modeline "1440x900_60.00"  106.50  1440 1528 1672 1904  900 903 909 934 -hsync +vsync
<bennypr0fane> SolarisBoy, I'm ashamed
<z_-> had a question regarding Ubuntu 10.3. I have a Vizio Laptop ultrabook (i don't think the laptop has anything special in terms of components) and i was looking to put linux on it instead of win8 (for smoother experience and also because win8 was corrupt on arrival of the laptop). Do I have to do any special procedure to make sure everything works? Sound, wifi, etc ?
<adamk_> CanWasp: Then this should be the Monitor section of your xorg.conf file...  It's likely the only section you need: http://pastebin.com/ZwB78MPt
<Fonsie1990> so i put ubuntu 12.04 on a bootable usb drive and when i try to boot from it i get the ubuntu boot/install menu but no matter what option select it reboots and wants to boot from the usb drive and keeps bringing up the menu
<adamk_> CanWasp: You can probably just take that and create /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/monitor.conf
<CanWasp> adamk_: Yes I'm that should be the only config I need...but I can't find..nor seem to be able to create an xorg.conf file
<_userr> solarisboy and how to spesific just for *.txt file ?
<Fonsie1990> also, my computer does not have any OS on it right now
<adamk_> CanWasp: Just do what I said...  Take those lines and create /usr/share/X1/xorg.conf.d/monitor.conf
<SolarisBoy> with grep recursively you can't really you can use find though
<bennypr0fane> SolarisBoy, why does it say "unknown job"? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5774727/
<SolarisBoy> thats not how to start it
<SolarisBoy> just sudo start devilspie
<bennypr0fane> oh
<Znoosey> !list
<ubottu> Znoosey: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<CanWasp> adamk_: I am new to linux...how do I create files?  I dont know what to do with that? Copy and paste it into Libre Office and save from there?
<SolarisBoy> user82_: find . -name \*txt -exec grep "pattern" '{}' \;
<Fonsie1990> so i put ubuntu 12.04 on a bootable usb drive and when i try to boot from it i get the ubuntu boot/install menu but no matter what option select it reboots and wants to boot from the usb drive and keeps bringing up the menu
<SolarisBoy> ^^ find files suffixed with txt recursively and grep within them for pattern
<SolarisBoy> _userr: find . -name \*txt -exec grep "pattern" '{}' \;
<bennypr0fane> SolarisBoy, but won't that just start devil's pie in a regular way? and not the script I made?
 * SolarisBoy has no clue what you mean
<adamk_> CanWasp: Run 'gksu gedit /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/monitor.conf'.  Then copy and paste those lines into that file and save it.
<SolarisBoy> start devilspie will start whats defined in /etc/init/devilspie.conf
<_userr> solarisboy thx,. i will try it,
<bennypr0fane> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5774740/
<roasted> hello!
<SolarisBoy> whats the name of your file within /etc/init/ ?
<CanWasp> adamk_: from the command line it says gsku is not installed
<roasted> I just installed 12.04 onto a Lenovo laptop. I also installed from the repos linux-image-generic-lts-raring. This brought my kernel to 3.8.0-25, which I wanted, however I lost my wireless. I went into additional drivers and tried to (over hardwire) install Broadcom STA. It keeps failing to install. How can I get this rolling?
<SolarisBoy> CanWasp: gksu
<adamk_> CanWasp: It's gksu, not gsku.
<Fonsie1990> so i put ubuntu 12.04 on a bootable usb drive and when i try to boot from it i get the ubuntu boot/install menu but no matter what option select it reboots and wants to boot from the usb drive and keeps bringing up the same menu
<CanWasp> adamk_:  gksu gedit /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/monitor.conf The program 'gksu' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install gksu shaun@shaun-To-be-filled-by-O-E-M:~$ apt-get install gksu E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<rosco_y> I'm using 13.04 with an NVIDIA card, and my screen geometry needs a little tweaking--should Install native NVIDIA drivers?
<SolarisBoy> bennypr0fane: can you post the contents of the init file you created and ping the name of it in here?
<adamk_> CanWasp: Odd, I thought it was installed by default.  Using Unity? In either case, you can install it.
<CanWasp> adamk_: I have no idea...2 days with Linux....downloaded Ubuntu 13.04...just trying to get proper resolution to stick so I can actually read things on my screen and learn about Ubuntu
<adamk_> CanWasp: Oh, I see, you tried and got permission denied.
<Fonsie1990> can anybody help me with ubuntu installation?
<adamk_> CanWasp: Run 'sudo apt-get install gksu'
<adamk_> CanWasp: It will then ask you for your password.  After installing gksu, run 'gksu gedit /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/monitor.conf'
<bennypr0fane> SolarisBoy, by "ping the name of it", you mean paste a link? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5774750/
<Slart> Fonsie1990: what seems to be the problem?
<bennypr0fane> its name is etc/init/devilspie.conf
<bennypr0fane> Slart he described his problem a bit above
<houkouonchi-home> Anyone know how to remove a package via aptitude and have it *not* run the post-remove scripts?
<CanWasp> adamk_: Ok that is all done..and in the usr/share/x11/ xorg.conf.d/monitor.conf file with that info pasted...do I just reboot?
<bennypr0fane> ...but it seems Fonsie1990 is gone now
<fm__> <SolarisBoy>: I did run recovery mode fsck
<fm__> now the graphics is messed up
<SolarisBoy> bennypr0fane: remove that colon from 'description: run devil's pie on startup'
<SolarisBoy> and try again
<fm__> but more importantly still getting "cannot create temp file here-document: Read-only file system"
<bennypr0fane> SolarisBoy, or just remove the descrition entirely?
<SolarisBoy> bennypr0fane: no.. just dont use things that break whats expected
<SolarisBoy> like colons where the delimeter is space
<SolarisBoy> fm__: was the fsck successful? what arguments did you use? output of df -ah ? any errors in logs?
<SolarisBoy> fm__: are you installing ruby using rvm?
<fm__> <SolarisBoy>: I run it in the recovery mode on boot up, so no argument passed, but said it was successful
<fm__> yes - I am using ruby rvm
<fm__> <SolarisBoy>: please note, it is 13.04
<SolarisBoy> fm__: make sure your /tmp directory is (on the same mount as /, not a tmpfs or some other type of ramfs) and ensure it has permissions...
<bennypr0fane> SolarisBoy, what's a delimeter?
<fm__> <SolarisBoy>: I believe that is the problem, as one of the previous messages said, cannot load /tmp or something like that
<fm__> <SolarisBoy>: can you tell me how to make sure ?
<SolarisBoy> fm__: fix/check permissions
<SolarisBoy> fm__: ls to check  chmod if needed to fix
<rosco_y> bennypr0fane: I usually think of delimiters as characters that define the beginning and ending of fields.
<SolarisBoy> bennypr0fane: some other type of ramfs) and ensure it has permissions... ( 14:20  bennypr0f )
<SolarisBoy> grr
<fm__> <SolarisBoy>: i am in temp, shows it is owned by root , permissions are 777
<fm__> and shows t at the end...
<rosco_y> For example, spreadsheets usually can export to comma-delimitted fields, and the column fields are separated by commas ','.
<bennypr0fane> umm, what?
<SolarisBoy> dont confuse your self
<SolarisBoy> remove the colon
<GeorgeTorwell> Does anyone here use full disk encryption?
<rosco_y> not me....
<GeorgeTorwell> Can you install /grub on an /dev/sda if the whole disk has been used for full disk encryption during setup?
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> houkouonchi-home: why do you want to do this?
<bennypr0fane> here we go again: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5774776/ btw I can't tell from the output of that ps whether devil's pie is running or not, it's all greek to me
<houkouonchi-home> jrib: because i need to free disk space (100-200GB) by uninstalling 80+ kernels that are installed and I don't want it to take hours while it re-does the grub updates for each one
<houkouonchi-home> jrib: I want it to just remove them and i will manually do an update-grub after
<ipfaffy> GeorgeTorwell: I wouold say probably not, but that is only a gut feeling, not an experience thing
<fm__> <SolarisBoy>: any ideas ? /tmp shows owned by root and permissions are set to 777+t
<SolarisBoy> bennypr0fane: do this please ls -ltrh /etc/init/devilspie.conf and let me know if you get any error
<GeorgeTorwell> thats what I think too but I tried it for server edition, it refused to install grub but im wondering if thats because sda was not marked bootable
<GeorgeTorwell> I thought the entire point of FDE is that the kernel and /boot are also encrypted, except for a small unencrypted bootloader used to decrypt everything else
<SolarisBoy> that file should work if it's there otherwise - i hope you removed the colon - because thats breaking it if not
<bennypr0fane> GeorgeTorwell, my gut feeling is probably yes, bcs I wouldn't expect the master boot record to be encrypted as well. again, not from experience - just a guess
<houkouonchi-home> jrib what I can do now is rename the grub-mkconfig temporarily and stuff and make it run but I would really rather not do that.
<GeorgeTorwell> of course the mbr can't be encrypted
<jrib> houkouonchi-home: involving the kernel, I believe there are "special" hooks.  Let me search; one second
<Fonsie1990> so i put ubuntu 12.04 on a bootable usb drive and when i try to boot from it i get the ubuntu boot/install menu but no matter what option select it reboots and wants to boot from the usb drive and keeps bringing up the same menu
<GeorgeTorwell> but /boot should be right? otherwise an attacker can just replace your /boot with whatever he wants
<houkouonchi-home> jrib: thanks
<ipfaffy> bennypr0fane: that ps is only showing the grep process as running, not showing anything else called devilspie running, btw
<Somethingnicer> on a scale from papercut to hindenburg, how dangerous is it to shrink a windows partition that's half empty via gparted??
<jrib> houkouonchi-home: http://kernel-handbook.alioth.debian.org/ch-update-hooks.html that probably tells you want you need
<iceroot> Somethingnicer: just make a backup first
<bennypr0fane> SolarisBoy, ~$  ls -ltrh /etc/init/devilspie.conf -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 119 Jun 17 20:20 /etc/init/devilspie.conf again no idea what this is upposed to tell me
<iceroot> Somethingnicer: normally it should be fine without issues, did that already multiple times
<SolarisBoy> bennypr0fane: repost the contents of the file so i can verify your edit
<Fonsie1990> is anybody able to help me with ubuntu install?
<iceroot> !ask | Fonsie1990
<ubottu> Fonsie1990: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Fonsie1990> so i put ubuntu 12.04 on a bootable usb drive and when i try to boot from it i get the ubuntu boot/install menu but no matter what option select it reboots and wants to boot from the usb drive and keeps bringing up the menu
<Somethingnicer> iceroot; did you have to do anything in particular to the windows partition prior to the shrink? I've cleaned it, defragged and disabled page file already
<iceroot> Somethingnicer: no i was just resizing it
<Somethingnicer> fair enough
<bennypr0fane> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5774800/
<iceroot> Somethingnicer: but i made a backup first
<Somethingnicer> yeah that's always a good idea
<iceroot> Somethingnicer: not only when resizing :)
<Somethingnicer> don't have any backup with me at the moment though, so this 22GB partition is going to suffice for now..
<MOUD> Hey all
<Fonsie1990> so i put ubuntu 12.04 on a bootable usb drive and when i try to boot from it i get the ubuntu boot/install menu but no matter what option select it reboots and wants to boot from the usb drive and keeps bringing up the menu
<bennypr0fane> Fonsie1990, could you describe that more precisely? what do you mean by "it want to boot from usb"? That's what you want it to do., right?
<bennypr0fane> I mean if it keeps rebooting instead of executing the option you chose from the menu, that probably means the boot medium is corrupted
<stelthpanther> Fonsie1990: how did you image the flash drive?
<Fonsie1990> it boots into "Installer boot menu" and when i select " Install Ubuntu on a hard disk" it reboots the computer and goes back into the boot menu once again
<stelthpanther> ok
<MOUD> I just installed ubuntu on my flash drive and when loading it says that it cannot identify my graphics card. I have have 4 options to chose but I cant chose any (only the default one). How can I fit it?
<Fonsie1990> ive tried using both unetbootin and universal usb installer
<DGodNT> Did you guys see this, pretty cool project, works on the ubuntu phone too http://kck.st/14HSLys
<stelthpanther> Fonsie1990: did you check the boot medium at the boot screen.
<bennypr0fane> Fonsie1990, did you check the download with a checksum?
<Fonsie1990> stelthpanther: what do you mean
<Fonsie1990> bennypr0fane: no
<stelthpanther> at the usb boot menu there should be a check disk option
<bennypr0fane> stelthpanther, it seems to me like if all the boot options fail like Fonsie1990 said, the check boot menu option fails as well
<stelthpanther> it will test to see if what you downloaded is corrupted.
<Fonsie1990> the one that goes into memtest86+?
<bennypr0fane> Fonsie1990, no
<stelthpanther> Fonsie1990: the check disk option
<bennypr0fane> memtest sounds like the actual grub boot menu
<Fonsie1990> i dont see it, i am currently trying the universal usb installer which has a different boot menu
<bennypr0fane> or can you run memtest also from a installer medium?
<bennypr0fane> Fonsie1990, check the downloaded image first
<bennypr0fane> then mount it to the flash drive
<bennypr0fane> then check that
<stelthpanther> Did you use the checksum to check what you downloaded?
<bennypr0fane> Fonsie1990, do you now where to find the hashes?
<Fonsie1990> my options are as follows "Run Ubuntu from this USB" "install ubuntu on a hard disk" "test memory" "boot from first hard disk"
<Fonsie1990> no
<bennypr0fane> SolarisBoy, did you see my post?
<six_storm> hello everyone.  can anyone help me with some BIND9 setup?
<Fonsie1990> i am very new to linux, ive always been a windows person but for some reason windows isnt wanting to work so figured id try linux
<bennypr0fane> Fonsie1990, give me the link of the page where you downloaded ubuntu from
<stelthpanther> Fonsie1990: you have a different usb install. I would use the checksum to double check what you downloaded
<Fonsie1990> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Fonsie1990> what is checksum and how do i do it?
<bennypr0fane> 32b it or 64 bit?
<Fonsie1990> 32
<DJones> !md5sum | Fonsie1990
<ubottu> Fonsie1990: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bennypr0fane> thank you DJones
<bennypr0fane> I actually forgot he's probably working from windows
<nado> hi
<bennypr0fane> Fonsie1990, you need to find a program that can make an md5sum or sha1 or sha256
<nado> whats the package which can provide local service to launche /etc/local.d/*.start at the bootup ?
<StaticLNX> is there a cli tool to setup networking?
<nado> ifconfig
<nado> nmcli
<nado> wicd-cli
<nado> wicd-curse
<nado> netcfg
<nado> i could name very much :)
<nado> what do you need when setup network ?
<StaticLNX> they will save settings? dns/mac/ip/etc
<nado> StaticLNX: is that for only one profile ?
<nado> or more like a laptop ?
<StaticLNX> 4
<MOUD> When trying to use my usb it says that i dont have the permission necessary to access it (i just installed ubuntu in it but i'm running a bootable ubuntu CD)
<nado> StaticLNX: 4 profiles ? Then you might create rules in /etc/network or something like that
<nado> or use networkmanager in cli (nmcli) which can store profiles, wicd (same), netcfg
<nado> MOUD: are you in group usb ?
<StaticLNX> ok
<nado> if a group like that exists
<MOUD> nado: i have no idea
<StaticLNX> any curses frontends to any?
<iceroot> 13.04 is already a 9 month-support version? or still 18 month?
<DJones> iceroot: 9 mth
<iceroot> DJones: thx
<bennypr0fane> hello SolarisBoy you still there?
<nado> whats the package which can provide local service to launche /etc/local.d/*.start at the bootup ?
<nado> MOUD: type groups in a term
<jimmy51_> i'm trying to run mkfs.ntfs.  when i do, i get the message "the program 'mkfs.ntfs' is currently not installed.  you can install it by typing sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g.  However, when i apt-get install ntfs-3g I'm told ntfs-3g is already the newest version.  What's up with that?
<jrib> nado: what do you want to accomplish exactly?
<nado> jimmy51_: lsmod|grep ntfs
<jrib> jimmy51_: try "hash -r"
<bennypr0fane> anyone care to take a look at this and tell me if it's sane? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5774800/
<nado> jrib: launch softs like znc by butting small script in /etc/local.d/
<nado> actually like i do under my gentoo
<jrib> nado: that's probably something gentoo-specific
<bennypr0fane> I want to make a program named devil's pie autostart, so I created a file with these contents /etc/init/devilspie.conf
<jrib> !boot | nado
<ubottu> nado: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<nado> ow, /etc/rc.local
<jrib> nado: I would suggest either writing an upstart script (see "upstart cookbook") or just use @reboot in your crontab
<MOUD> nado: ubuntu adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<jimmy51_> nado: didn't return anything
<jimmy51_> jrib: didn't return anything
<bennypr0fane>  ~$  ls -ltrh /etc/init/devilspie.conf -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 119 Jun 17 20:20 /etc/init/devilspie.conf
<nado> jrib: upstart is a bit heavy for small script like znc or iptables
<jrib> jimmy51_: it shouldn't
<jimmy51_> (should have specified... running 13.04)
<jrib> nado: not sure what you mean.  Upstart is how you manage services in ubuntu.  If you don't want to write a proper script, then just use @reboot in crontab (znc docs advise this anyway)
<bennypr0fane> I'm trying to solve this problem with devil's pie: http://askubuntu.com/questions/305417/adobe-flash-plugin-no-full-screen
<nado> ok, @reboot then
<jrib> jimmy51_: hash -r  just refreshes your shell's knowledge about commands
<jrib> jimmy51_: do you actually have "/sbin/mkfs.ntfs"?
<jimmy51_> ah... ok hang on
<jimmy51_> jrib:  i do have a file there... looks like a link to /usr/bsin/mkntfs
<jimmy51_> jrib: it's read when I ls -lh though.  not sure what that means
<jrib> jimmy51_: well is /sbin in your PATH?
<jimmy51_> jrib: according to echo $PATH$, it is
<jrib> jimmy51_: and mkfs.ntfs still is not found after you did "hash -r"?
<jimmy51_> jrib: correct.
<jrib> jimmy51_: can you pastebin your terminal input and output?
<nado> jrib: i prefer rc.local rather than crontab
<jrib> nado: ok
<jimmy51_> jrib: sure.  i'll throw some up in a sec
<nado> at least i can centralize everything i need to be done à the startup
<nado> thank you for the tip
<jimmy51_> jrib: http://pastebin.com/KVc1EeuD
<jrib> jimmy51_: with hash -r
<jimmy51_> jrib: ah... looks like /usr/sbin/mkntfs isn't there!
<jrib> jimmy51_: ok
<jimmy51_> jrib: hmm... why wouldn't it get installed even after ntfs-3g is installed?
<jrib> jimmy51_: on 12.10 /sbin/mkfs.ntfs is a link to /sbin/mkntfs, not to what you have
<jrib> !find mkntfs
<ubottu> File mkntfs found in ntfs-3g
<jrib> !find /sbin/mkntfs
<ubottu> File /sbin/mkntfs found in ntfs-3g
<jrib> !find /usr/sbin/mkntfs
<ubottu> Package/file /usr/sbin/mkntfs does not exist in raring
<jrib> jimmy51_: did you modify the link?
<jimmy51_> jrib: i did not.
<jrib> jimmy51_: you can purge the package and reinstall it to see if the issue repeats itself
<jrib> jimmy51_: what ubuntu version?
<jimmy51_> jrib: 13.04.  looks like it's /usr/mkntfs
<jimmy51_> jrib: i guess i can just change my script to call that... or make a symlink to match where it really is.
<jimmy51_> seems like the default package lays down a bad symlink
<ForSpareParts> I'm on 11.10 (running in a VM under OSX) and I'm trying to set up Aero Snap-like bindings in Compiz Config -- for some reason <Super>-Left/Right aren't triggered when I press the key combination. Anyone know why?
<ForSpareParts> <Super> works in other contexts, but not this one.
<jrib> jimmy51_: you should purge to reinstall to verify this is an issue with the package; also check bugs.ubuntu.com
<jrib> !11.10 | ForSpareParts
<ubottu> ForSpareParts: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) was the fifteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<ForSpareParts> jrib, ?
<jrib> ForSpareParts: 11.10 is no longer supported
<jrib> !eol | ForSpareParts
<ubottu> ForSpareParts: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<jimmy51_> jrib: i did a apt-get remove.  is there more to it than that to purge?
<mantovan1> l a metodologia que vc cria um erro certo
<mantovan1> ops
<mantovan1> um teste que passa
<mantovan1> outro que nao passa?
<ForSpareParts> jrib, Ah. Well, I'd love to upgrade, but I've been asked to remain on 11.10 by my employer. I know it's not technically supported, but if anyone here has any ideas, I'd really appreciate the help...
<FloodBot1> mantovan1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> ForSpareParts: I'd urge you to explain to your employer that 11.10 no longer gets security updates, it's not a good idea to stay on it
<SolarisBoy> good luck with that approach
<sasuke> Hi guys,
<ForSpareParts> jrib, I'll point that out. Unfortunately, it's not up to me in the end -- my own machines were on 13.04 months ago.
<SolarisBoy> when they support is that official ubuntu support (like with engineers from canonical or some third party that specializes in ubuntu) , is that for people who purchased some sort of support contract, or is that just in general dont ask anyone "not even people in irc channels" about EOL releases?
<ForSpareParts> Do you think that this keybinding problem has anything to do with my being on 11.10?
<jrib> SolarisBoy: the most important aspect is that security updates are no longer provided.  Personally, I don't care if someone else wants to help someone with an eol release here as long as they explain it's eol and what that means
<jrib> ForSpareParts: you might try
<jrib> ForSpareParts: you might try to replicate it on 12.04 or 13.04 just to troubleshoot
<sasuke> i have a file.txt which will generate in multiple servers. I need to save all the  outputs in my local machine as a .csv file. Can anyone please help me on this
<SolarisBoy> ForSpareParts: is your VM in 2d mode?
<ForSpareParts> SolarisBoy, You know, I'm actually not sure. How would I check?
<SolarisBoy> if so i think that the aero-snap thing is enabled when you go into the 3d mode atleast i believe that was my case
<SolarisBoy> ForSpareParts: that i dont know =(
<ForSpareParts> Hm.
<SolarisBoy> ForSpareParts: other than logging out and in and looking at what your logging into =)
<ForSpareParts> that'd work.
<SolarisBoy> i think it should say what DM your logging into or if your using unity2d or so forth
<Spanniel> hi can anyone tell me how to create shortcuts in desktop
<sasuke> Spanniel, try "ln -s source destination"
<rosco_y> Spanniel, in the file managers (i.e., "Dolphin") you can right-click the file and create a link, and drag the link whereever you like
<jimmy51_> jrib:  modified my script to delete bogus symlink, create new one, and all is well.
<jimmy51_> jrib: thanks for the help!
<noob7> hi, does someone know if there is a way to calibrate a printer to make the printer print in the correct size? I found a cups calibrate toll but his one is only for color but not for the size/axes.
<noob7> there is a printer which will print a drawn rectangle not in the same size as drawn
<th0r> noob7: unless things have changed (it has been a few years) you calibrate the software and the onscreen image to match the printer, not the other way around
<sasuke> hi can anyone tell me "how do i send a output of a file  "file.txt" from multiple servers to local machine as a single file as "file.csv"
<noob7> so there is no tool/modul for cups or similar, to "calibrate" the printer? I mean to set a value for the width and height?
<jrib> sasuke: ask #bash but give more details
<set1> hi
<noob7> so cups would always calculate the right coordinats
<sasuke> jrib, thank .. will do that
<mustmodify> So I have some crontab events... I can see them from crontab -e ... but they are failing for some reason. If memory serves me, last time I had this problem it had something to do with an environmental setting that worked when I SSHd in but wasn't around for crontab ... one event looks like this: 0 * * * * /bin/bash -l -c 'cd /home/production/www.domain.com/releases/20130617035068 && RAILS_ENV=production bundle exec rake interface:company --silent' ... ca
<Ben64> mustmodify: make a script, don't do "cd" and stuff like that in cron
<jrib> mustmodify: check syslog and your mail for what cron has to say
<noob7> th0r, or do you mean by software the software I make the drawing with? couse cups is also software
<mustmodify> Ben64: I didn't write that part... it was done automagically for me by a gem called 'whenever'. Is there a specific reason why that would fail?
<Ben64> mustmodify: cron doesn't work like a shell does, use a script
<th0r> noob7: the cad or drawing software does the scaling, not the printer driver. At least that is how it used to work
<SoMany> I've successfully setup an FTPS server with proftpd on xubuntu. Would anyone be so kind to check it out (just trying simple commands, etc.)
<noob7> ok, thanks
<houkouonchi-home> jrib: thanks for the info it did lead me to /etc/kernel/postrm.d/ which has the scripts it was running. I just removed them as I am manually running update-grub after removing the kernels.
<jrib> houkouonchi-home: ok, don't forget to restore them after ;)  Also, my guess is that just removing executable permission may have been enough, but not sure
<ForSpareParts> Does anyone here use VMWare fusion? And if so, do you know if there's a way to get 3d acceleration working with an Ubuntu guest?
<ForSpareParts> (those who were talking to me before, it looks like the problem I had with Window Snap was that compiz isn't running, because of software rendering)
<SolarisBoy> ForSpareParts: thats what i thought it was.
<ForSpareParts> SolarisBoy, you were right!
<elisa87> hi, how to create x86 system image like in iso?
 * SolarisBoy dancin
<ForSpareParts> It turns out I *am* set to run in 3D, but it fails and falls back.
<ForSpareParts> As far as I can tell.
<jrib> ForSpareParts: i have not used vbox in a long time but in the past I had to install guest additions
<ForSpareParts> jrib, They were automatically installed. Apparently VMWare Fusion doesn't support 3D acceleration on Linux guests out of the box.
<jrib> ForSpareParts: oh right, I read virtualbox instead of vmware somehow... never mind
<mike_papa> I need help with fixing boot on USB stick. I have Lubuntu there, and I converted MBR to GPT. It didn't boot anymore, so I used gdisk to convert it back to MBR, which didn't help, then I did install-mbr, but it just gives me MBR 123F (prompt to select partition) and it doesn't boot no matter what I press.
<mumixam> anyone know why im getting a sh shell instead of bash?
<mumixam> happened after a power fault, passwd is set to bash for my user
<JPeterson> how do i show the rest of the GUI in this case https://www.dropbox.com/sh/2z5p162ovqtbn17/N37lgpgldz/note/vmware#f:Ubuntu%20(unstable)-2013-06-17-21-57-27.png
<JPeterson> the picture is of adesktop with only a background
<JPeterson> and DISPLAY=:0 gnome-terminal
<SoMany> JPeterson: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<JPeterson> cat /etc/issue
<JPeterson> Ubuntu Saucy Salamander (development branch) \n \l
<DJones> JPeterson: Please use #ubuntu+1 for 13.10 questions
<JPeterson> DJones: why?
<sloucher> I can't seem to get 13.04 to install (single boot)on a macbook air. It doesn't find a drive to boot. It has something to do with efi? Anyone have a good link?
<DJones> JPeterson: Because thats the support channel for development versions of Ubuntu, this channel only deals with released versions
<djshotglass> my sd card doesnt show up in gparted
<JPeterson> DJones: why?
<SoMany> djshotglass, start gparted with sudo maybe?
<DJones> JPeterson: That is the channel policy
<JPeterson> DJones: whats the reason
<zykotick9> !gksudo | SoMany
<ubottu> SoMany: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<guillcote> Hi
<DJones> !saucy | JPeterson
<ubottu> JPeterson: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<SoMany> zykotick9, thanks
<guillcote> I would like help with my sound card
<SoMany> guillcote: what's the problem?
<guillcote> No sound
<gordonjcp> how can I start to diagnose how the launcher won't find certain apps?
<SoMany> guillcote, what version of ubuntu are you using? What computer are you using too?
<ispirto> do ext4 force fsck on power loss?
<guillcote> Linux tolede 3.2.0-32-generic #51-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 26 21:33:09 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<SoMany> guillcote: do you recall the last thing you did before the sound stopped working?
<guillcote> From the forum, I did :
<gordonjcp> on 12.04, if I install Xastir, hit <super> and type in "xastir" it says "Sorry, there is nothing that matches your search"
<gordonjcp> if I hit <alt-f2> and type "xastir" it finds it
<guillcote> sudo lspci -v | grep -A7 -i "audio"                15:24
<guillcote> 00:05.0 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<guillcote> 	Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7309
<guillcote> 	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 5
<guillcote> 	Memory at dff78000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
<guillcote> 	Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2
<guillcote> 	Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable+ 64bit+
<FloodBot1> guillcote: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guillcote> 	Capabilities: [6c] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable- Fixed+
<bennypr0fane> SolarisBoy, did you take a look at my paste?
<SolarisBoy> nope started working again
<nado> hi again
<robbertjan1234> badum tss
<nado> i dont have /usr/bin/man
<nado> and man package dont provide it
<rhea> thanks guillcote
<SoMany> nado: just go woman ;-)
<nado> tss
<nado> so easy
<nado> :D
<guillcote> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5775099/
<nado> so, wtf ?
<robbertjan1234> www.nobrain.dk is what your lokkin' for...
<robbertjan1234> lookin'*
<FFF1> how do I trick a wine app to think it is always in focus even when I am off doing something else on the computer? I say trick because I am assuming this is difficult, but then again I come from knowing how Win7 works.
<SoMany> guillcote, thanks
<FFF1> i have dual booted win7+ubuntu
<guillcote> They said to check at http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Nvidia to see if it is supported
<SoMany> guillcote: what type of computer are you using? (if laptop, tell me the model)
<houkouonchi-home> jrib: well honestly these machines are test lab machines that get reimaged pretty often and kernels never get removed until now with a script I am making which will run via cron so should be fine to leave those files in the dust.
<guillcote> I am looking, but I can find if it matchs
<guillcote> The computer is a desktop
<guillcote> What would you like to know about it?
<SoMany> guillcote, ok. Do you recall the last thing you did before it stopped working?
<guillcote> I don't remember that it worked
<SoMany> guillcote, So it never worked, right?
<guillcote> I been using the computer mostly endless
<guillcote> But now it has a monitor and speakers.
<elisa87> histo: Hi, does debootstrap create /sbin/init for me?
<Spanniel> why cant i acess c: using ubuntu
<nightfly> Spanniel: What are you trying
<guillcote> somay:right
<hi> hi scooby
<nado> so, no one about mysteriously absent man bin ?
<Spanniel> trying to put a shortcut for vlc in desktop,cant find where i installed vlc unlike in windows
<zykotick9> Spanniel: try "whereis vlc"
<th0r> Spanniel: or 'which vlc'
<SolarisBoy> nado: sudo dpkg -l man-db
<SolarisBoy> meh dont really need sudo
<Spanniel> VLC media player 2.0.5 Twoflower
<nado> SolarisBoy: so man-db is the package providing man bin ?
<nado> thx
<SolarisBoy> nado yes
<nado> sometimes i wonder why there are not standard name for such package across distributions :)
<SolarisBoy> internet would collapse
<bennypr0fane> SolarisBoy, do you remember my autostart issue? here's that .conf file I made now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5774800/
<SolarisBoy> alright bennypr0fane - do you have the command line that worked in the past for you when starting devils pie manually?
<SolarisBoy> when i run devilspie with no arguments i get a complaint about No s-expressions loaded, and that seems to cause the error on startup/unknown instance
<trism> SolarisBoy: he should probably be using xdg autostart to start devilspie in lubuntu (since the upstart script is going to start before x loads)
<guillcote> Can somebody help me with my sound card?
<SolarisBoy> ahh nice trism - i actually was trying to see if we can get it to start on the signal emit when the display manager starts
<SolarisBoy> but if that wont work - autostart seems doable
<trism> SolarisBoy: we do have that support in 13.04 if you are running unity, but I don't think there is an lubuntu session yet
<SolarisBoy> got ya
<SolarisBoy> bennypr0fane: make it an autostart job then
<bennypr0fane> SolarisBoy, I haven't gotten anything working yet, I believe
<bennypr0fane> you gave me a command to check for that, but I don't know how to read the output
<bennypr0fane> SolarisBoy, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5775143/
<SolarisBoy> bennypr0fane: trism is saying make it an autorun job
<SolarisBoy> ?
<SolarisBoy> leafpad?
<readyjar> How come the notifications deal always says im offline, and I can't seem to add any online accounts
<readyjar> Using ubuntu 13.04 with gnome shell
<readyjar> And using the gnome online accounts
<Sirisian|Work> I know the packages system exists on the ubuntu site, but is there any other side where I can feed it a package name found with dpkg and find which package might have installed it?
<SolarisBoy> bennypr0fane: make it an autostart job - from the gui - type startup applications and you should be able to add one
<Sirisian|Work> site*
<bennypr0fane> SolarisBoy, afaik that works only with GUI applications, whgich devil's pie is not
<bennypr0fane> I'm running Gnome SHell btw
<X-Sleepy-X> Hey all! Anyone know how to extend the guake terminal to the left and right to fill the gap from the missing decoration?
<SolarisBoy> bennypr0fane: then put it in rc.local
<bennypr0fane> umib0zu, alright
<jrib> Sirisian|Work: your question is confusing.  You say you want to feed a package name and find which package installed it.  Do you mean you want to find a packages dependencies?
<bennypr0fane> not umib0zu , just um
<bennypr0fane> SolarisBoy, did you check if my script is ok now?
<jrib> bennypr0fane: use startup applications like SolarisBoy first suggested
<Sirisian|Work> jrib, other way around. Find out which package has it as a depedency.
<dogsbonewater> hey, is there channel for mac/apple?
<bennypr0fane> jrib, not possible like I said
<jrib> Sirisian|Work: apt-cache rdepends PACKAGE
<bennypr0fane> that's what I tried first
<jrib> bennypr0fane: why is it not possible?
<SolarisBoy> i'll need to convince myself that you can't run a cli app from startup apps...
<Daboone72> 26/quit
<zykotick9> Sirisian|Work: "apt-cache depends foo" or "apt-cache rdepnds foo".... or even "aptitude why foo"
<SolarisBoy> but i dont want to reboot to test it
<jrib> bennypr0fane: startup applications is not somehow limited to gui applications
<bennypr0fane> SolarisBoy, if you find how to do it, please tell me
<bennypr0fane> I'll try and test it
<bennypr0fane> I looked in Gnome settings
<dogsbonewater> mothberfuuuck gnome
<dogsbonewater> is there mac apple chanel
<jrib> !language | dogsbonewater
<ubottu> dogsbonewater: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<zykotick9> SolarisBoy: most terminals have a switch to run something, like "xterm -e foo.sh" or similar
<dogsbonewater> im ask question , answer?
<SolarisBoy> bennypr0fane: yea go to startup applications - go to browse - find/select devils pie and fill in the other info
<jrib> !alis | dogsbonewater
<ubottu> dogsbonewater: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<dogsbonewater> tnx..
<SolarisBoy> name/description there is nothing else it needs or would prevent it from running
<readyjar> Ubuntu 13.04 using Gnome shell, can't add online accounts and notifications always says im offline
<readyjar> Whats up with that
<SolarisBoy> zykotick9: indeed they do
<SolarisBoy> bennypr0fane: another thing which may be your issue is as stated the devilspie command is expecting files that end in *.ds in some locations - do you have them?
<bennypr0fane> SolarisBoy, startup applications must have a different name in my GUI, which is in german
<bennypr0fane> no idea
<SolarisBoy> cant help you there i only speak ruby other than english
<bennypr0fane> where would I look for those
<SolarisBoy> i typed "startup" and it pops up
<Sirisian|Work> thanks jrib.
<SolarisBoy> maybe type the german equiv?
<SolarisBoy> svartup
<SolarisBoy> svartenuppen or whatever
<bennypr0fane> haha very funny. looks like it's "Startprogramme"
<SolarisBoy> ;>
<BiosHazard> Hi guys, a question, when I start a program by ssh using "ssh <name>@<addr> <program> > /dev/null 2> /dev/null" an ssh session will stay open. I can terminate it without the program terminating. Is there a way to start the program without the ssh staying open?
<bennypr0fane> if I press "add" I get a dialog with "name", "command" and "comment"
<SolarisBoy> bennypr0fane: correct
<SolarisBoy> your in the right place
<bennypr0fane> "command" opens a file manger window to search for the devil's pie executable, I guess? or the .conf file that I made?
<benedikt> if i run ubuntu with a non-standard window manager (xmonad), does this circumvent the spyware in ubuntu?
<bennypr0fane> benedikt, I think the best way to avoid that is to remove it
<zykotick9> BiosHazard: i'm not sure what your asking, but would tmux or screen help?
<benedikt> burbankboy:
<benedikt> bennypr0fane: how does one remove it?
<jrib> benedikt: there isn't spyware so not sure what you mean
<Slart> benedikt: what spyware are you talking about? the amazon plugin thingy?
<bennypr0fane> benedikt, there are plenty of how to's e.g. on youtube just google it. It shouldn't be a big deal
<benedikt> jrib: yes there is. the unity menyu sends your searches to (at least amazon) and you give canonical the right to share this data with facebook (amongst others). you have to opt out, hence it is spyware
<benedikt> bennypr0fane: right, thanks
<floogy> Hi, how can I test that my nic is enabled for WOL?
<jrib> benedikt: that's not spyware, but see ubottu and yes, if you aren't using dash (you aren't), then you won't interact with it
<jrib> !adlens | benedikt
<ubottu> benedikt: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<nado> BiosHazard: yes, tell your application go directly in background
<bennypr0fane> SolarisBoy, do I look for the devil's pie executable or point it to the script that I made?
<nado> BiosHazard: '<program> &'
<MonkeyDust>  highlight spyware
<BiosHazard> Well, my problem is, I use a bash script to start about 20 nodes across a small network (it's a distributed system). When I just use ssh as I would manually, ps aux | grep ssh shows an active ssh process for every started node. Node if I just terminate those 20 processes, the nodes stay active. Now I was wondering if there is a simple way to have the ssh connection terminate after starting the program...
<benedikt> jrib: that is what spyware is. both the EFF and FSF have made serious complaints
<SolarisBoy> bennypr0fane: make it the output of which devilspie
<jrib> benedikt: does ubottu's response answer your question?
<nado> BiosHazard: yes, background your applications will let ssh close
<bennypr0fane> /usr/bin/devilspie
<SolarisBoy> bennypr0fane: open a terminal and type which devilspie - copy and paste the returned data into that area then
<BiosHazard> Yea, I use "ssh <name>@<addr> <program> > /dev/null 2> /dev/null &" but the connection stays open, still :/
<BiosHazard> or does the & go before the stream redirects?
<nado> BiosHazard: because & is locally, you need to add ' or " to tell & being on the ssh server
<BiosHazard> Ooooh !! that sounds about right, let me try :D
<bennypr0fane> SolarisBoy, ok, done. but then I don't need that script in /etc/init, right? Should I delete thaT?
<zykotick9> nado: i think BiosHazard needs to relacate that & as well... but i'm guessing this won't work.
<MonkeyDust> benedikt  if this so called "spy ware"-like issue worries you: system settings >  privacy
<benedikt> MonkeyDust: it worries me that my operating system has privacy settings. but ubuntu is the best linux distro imo, if i look at it with a utilitaries and techinical view.
<nado> zykotick9: indeed, enclose with ' and relocate the &
<UTF-8> Abbiamo l'Italia?
<bennypr0fane> MonkeyDust, I'm pretty sure it fits the definition of spyware exactly
<_Ace> Emacs or ViM
<Actreka> Vim!
<bennypr0fane> !it UTF-8
<MonkeyDust> benedikt  true, it's controversial, but if you want to discuss it, better go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<jrib> benedikt, bennypr0fane, MonkeyDust: please if you want to discuss the semantics of spyware, use #ubuntu-offtopic.  It's worthy of discussion, but it's not a support issue
<genii> !polls | _Ace
<ubottu> _Ace: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bennypr0fane> jrib sure, I'm done anyway
<UTF-8> bennypr0fane, si si
<benedikt> jrib: you are right
<_Ace> yea Vim for the win
<BiosHazard> nado: omg, using 'ssh <name>@<addr> "<program> > /dev/null 2> /dev/null &" ' worked, thank you so much ^__^
<bennypr0fane> UTF-8 no purtroppo. solo inglese qui. c'è un canale italiano però
<UTF-8> bennypr0fane, or yes, understand a little english language
<UTF-8> bennypr0fane, d'accordo, cmq non è che mi sapresti indicare un buon canale per intenditori di javascript che non disdegnagno di insegnare ai neofiti?
<ncmcxx> i installed ubuntu on a windows machine but it just boots windows how can I dual boot?
<zykotick9> BiosHazard: fyi there is some 2&> that redirects both standardin and error at the same time, but 2&> is probably not right!  but it's like that...  glad you got it working.  i didn't thing & would work...  !cookie for nado ;)
<Winnie^> hi. i am trying to ban an ip from my server but ufw seams not to be working correctly. the rule: "ufw deny from 173.199.114.219" but the ip (from ahrefs.com) is still indexing our website. any suggestions?
<SolarisBoy> Winnie^: are you sure it's one IP address?
<bennypr0fane> UTF-8 try #ubuntu-it per supporto per Ubuntu in italiano. X l'altra cosa, non ho idea, ma prova ##javascript?
<kcherkashin> Hi Guys, I have a weird question, not sure what would be the best channel for it: I have two files, first has 30k words, one on each line, the second one has translations. The bad thing is that one line in first file can have one or more lines in the second file so the file has 50k lines. What would be the best way to restore line to line relationship?
<readyjar> Notifications tab under my user name always says im off line. WhY??
<UTF-8> bennypr0fane, grazie, ciao
<bennypr0fane> SolarisBoy, see my last question? I'm wondering if I should delete that script in /etc/init
<Winnie^> SolarisBoy: in this case it's the same ip address. i can see it in my access.logs i know that they probably have several ips but it's not the case atm
<wilee-nilee> ncmcxx, What is the windows release?
<wilee-nilee> and how did you install?
<bennypr0fane> I gotta starting doing my how-to searches in German first. that way the answers should also contain the GUI terms in German...
<Slart> kcherkashin: how do you know if a translation in the second file is one or two lines?
<BiosHazard> kcherkashin: is there a way to determine where a translation ends? Or any other way to know how many lines of the second file belong to a word in the first file?
<kcherkashin> BiosHazard: Slart: That's the problem, there is no way to figure this out, but to look it up in the dictionary
<Winnie^> SolarisBoy: they ignore the robots.txt, this was my first try to get the rid of them...so 2. try is to collect and ban their ips :/
<Slart> kcherkashin: then you might as well lookup every word in the first file and put that in a new translation file
<BiosHazard> Slart: that's what I was gonna say xP
<readyjar> Does 13.04 support dual boot?
<Slart> BiosHazard: =)
<MonkeyDust> readyjar  the boitloader is called GRUB
<kcherkashin> Slart: Specific set of translations is needed
<MonkeyDust> bootloader*
<wilee-nilee> readyjar, any linux can be multibooted
<readyjar> MonkeyDust: I know this. Can I install it next to windows? I heard somewhere that 13.04 is broken in that respect
<Slart> kcherkashin: could you put the first 30 or so lines from each file on pastebin so we can see what it looks like?
<Slart> !pastebin | kcherkashin
<ubottu> kcherkashin: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nado> zykotick9: :3 & might work even after redirection, because you juste background the redirection process with the main one
<kcherkashin> Slart:
<kcherkashin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5775223/
<kcherkashin> something like this
<kcherkashin> Theactual files are in excel format, will have to preprocess it to get the lines
<zykotick9> nado: i was very suprised that worked, with the location of the & - but hey, you where correct, can't argue with results ;)  "nice" btw.
<wilee-nilee> readyjar, The installs are now a little different if you have W8 with an UEFI, gpt setups is all, no inherent problems otherwise besides users skills.
<floogy> Wake on lan is not working here.
<Slart> kcherkashin: ok, it looks like there really isn't anything that tells you if two lines might belong together.. I think you'll have to do this manually.. unfortunately
<kcherkashin> Slart: That's what I was afraid of. Maybe could be possible to use some dictionary API, so we can at least separate the words it knows?
<Slart> kcherkashin: perhaps.. I don't know if google exposes their translation api but it might be worth looking into
<Slart> kcherkashin: this looks like it might be useful https://github.com/terryyin/google-translate-python
<kcherkashin> Slart: Will look into it
<kcherkashin> Another questions, if I'd  have to do that manually
<kcherkashin> Is there a way to translate a file with 30k words?
<Guest46439> google translate? :D
<Slart> kcherkashin: I would say use python with that google translate library.. you'll have to check the translations manually of course if you're going to depend on it being correct
<kcherkashin> Slart: I'm pretty sure it'll be slow over the network, and will have a limit on amour of words I can translate per given interval
<Slart> kcherkashin: will it be slower than doing it manually?
<kcherkashin> Slart: Maybe I'm missing something, but since there is no 100% guarantee that words from second file will be in google translate result, it may require a lot of headache with the script  manual check afterwards, so I'm not sure. It's something to consider though for sure
<nado> oh god, this so much better when ignoring all these join/part messages
<Winnie^> is it a to translation related channel or acout ubuntu? :>
<Slart> Winnie^: good point... sorry
<DS-labs> Hi guys Ubuntu seriously keeps overheating my Laptop like crazy I installed lm-sensors and it shows temp6:       +127.0°C  (crit = +128.0°C)
<Winnie^> i would not mind if have not a ubuntu related problem with ufw :)
<DS-labs> any good way to find out which chip is temp6
<Slart> DS-labs: 127 degrees seems a bit.. on the high side.. is it really warm? or just a weird temperature reading?
<DS-labs> it's quite warm but I higly doubt it's over a 100
<Dark_light> Anyone experiencing random kernel panics on 13.04 ? I have a pretty standard laptop with sandy bridge and intel graphics, on other distros I don't have this issue
<DS-labs> I think the 70°C are closer
<Slart> DS-labs: sometimes you find people who knows how the laptops are made and decides to share that knowledge.. most of the time you're just guessing
<Winnie^> DS-labs: sure thats i celsius and not fahrenheit?
<DS-labs> .......yes
<DS-labs> I think the °C in the reading KIIIINDA gives it away
<DS-labs> @Slart that's why I want to find out which chip is temp6 so I could check
<MonkeyDust> DS-labs  127, so a drop of water should immediately vaporize... unlikely
<BiosHazard> Are you sure that's the actual temperature, not only an error in a one byte temp sensor?
<Slart> DS-labs: it might be that lm-sensors *thinks* it's in celsius when it's really in farenheit.. 120-ish degrees farenheit does seem more reasonable
<Punch> Dont want to spam the chat, so link = http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2155208
<DS-labs> trust me it's celsius
<DS-labs> temp3:        +59.0°C  (crit = +128.0°C)
<DS-labs> temp4:        +66.0°C  (crit = +128.0°C)
<DS-labs> temp5:        +29.0°C  (crit = +128.0°C)
<DS-labs> temp6:       +127.0°C  (crit = +128.0°C)
<BiosHazard> DS-labs: Are you sure that's the actual temperature, not only an error in a one byte temp sensor? At 120°C wouldn't the case already be melting? :/
<DS-labs> aliminium casing
<MonkeyDust> Fukushima II
<Dark_light> that temperature is bogus or you'd be on fire
<DS-labs> sigh physics is not your strong point ?
<Winnie^> how wants some fried eggs? DS-labs gives a round for free
<Winnie^> who :)
<readyjar> It's only 20 degrees C over boiling :)
<DS-labs> boiling point of water
<Dark_light> probably not but I'm pretty sure a cpu burns at 127 C
<DS-labs> which also depends on pressure
<DS-labs> the boiling point of water that is
<Slart> DS-labs: I think we can all agree that your computer isn't 120 degrees anywhere... why some software claims this is another question
<DS-labs> I didn't say it was
<DS-labs> my original question was and still is
<DS-labs> is there a way to check what temp6 equals which chip it is
<Punch> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2155208
<DS-labs> thank you Punch
<Slart> DS-labs: I would ask the manufacturer.. send an email to some support-address, ask in a forum or something like that
<BiosHazard> Yea, open the thing, and touch the chips. The one where you get a burn blister is t6 :P
<readyjar> Power it off for a night. Check to see what the sensor says right after powering on
<DS-labs> sigh.... how about I just look in the conf file?
<DS-labs> I feel almost like this was not a linux community
<readyjar> DS-labs is uber 1337
<MonkeyDust> DS-labs  it's because 127°C is just too improbable
<DS-labs> and I said that I also think it's a bug
<lukecarrier> this channel can be super flamey sometimes
<DS-labs> and my question was NOT weather it's probable
<DS-labs> or if it is 127
<Dark_light> DS-labs:  temperatures are taken by the coretemp module there's no conf file also if you're on 3.7 (for some reason) there's a bug in coretemp it always report higher temperatures than normal I'm not sure if it's in 3.8 too
<DS-labs> but there is a conf file that tells the sensors in which order to display info
<Dark_light> sure but then you could just look in /proc
<Dark_light> sorry I meant
<Dark_light>  / sys
<DS-labs> aye
<DS-labs> and thus we conclude my original question
<DS-labs> what a joy ride it has been
<vjacob> Hiya. Any idea why a "dd if=/dev/random of=delete.this" does not seem to do much?
<DS-labs> I am SO switching back to arch
<vjacob> DS-labs, whats up?
<vjacob> Arch does this and Ubuntu doesn't?
<DS-labs> hmm
<DS-labs> what
<DS-labs> no
<readyjar> DS-labs is funny
<vjacob> aye don't now :)
<Dark_light> DS-labs: honestly if you don't even know there's a module that reads the temps and where to find them you're going to have issues no matter what distro you use, my suggestion for now would be check the temps in /sys and if they are actually reported that high try a kernel from the mainline ppa or just build a recent (3.9.x) one yourself
<vjacob> anyone with an idea where I might ask my question about /dev/random if not here?
<_Z> possible to burn iso to a usb in mac then boot on windows?
<Slart> vjacob: does it do the same if you use /dev/urandom?
<jswagner> vjacob: it's not distro specific, so any general "linux" support room would be the right place
<Dark_light> vjacob: cat /dev/random displays something?
<Crosant> _Z: look at unetbootin
<DS-labs> and when have I said any of that for fuck sake are you illiterate I had a simple question which nobody was unable to answer and in the end I found my own solution because most of you fuckwits were too busy explaining how 127 seems improbable something that I stated originally and never considered a real problem
<vjacob> aye, all good points. trying now.
<DS-labs> jesus christ I can see why the linux community hates ubuntu users
<DS-labs> it's like talking to indian tech support
<_Z> Crosant: i wanted to stay in the cli
<jswagner> _Z: use 'dd'
<MonkeyDust> DS-labs  no ranting here please, we get the point
<Crosant> hmmm
<Crosant> yeah use did
<Dark_light> DS-labs: you should know since your english is just as bad, nobody was unable is a double negative
<Crosant> dd *
<jswagner> DS-labs: Dark_light: please don't
<DS-labs> FINE
<DS-labs> I won't
<DS-labs> I am sorry if I caused offense
<DS-labs> or w/e
<MonkeyDust> DS-labs  for future reference: how did you find what was the cause?
<Dark_light> DS-labs: regarding your issue try what I said, in my opinion it's likely to be a coretemp issue
<_Z> i used dd as per example on ubuntus website but cant boot on windows only mac
<snkcld> is it possible to perform memtest on an efi machine?
<vjacob> Slart, how did you guess?
<Slart> vjacob: huh?
<vjacob> Dark_light, "���^Cu�!5^΢���1"
<vjacob> Slart: urandom
<vjacob> it works
<vjacob> Dark_light, and it's random again, if I run the command again
<Guest25062> Pardon me' but is there a way to get Proxy setting set before the Install?
<Slart> vjacob: /dev/urandom gives you pseudorandom numbers... ie calculated.. but it's much much faster.. /dev/random gives you better random numbers but it can only give you such many numbers before it has to gather more entropy.. so you get one number every second or so.
<Dark_light> vjacob: do this dd if=/dev/random of=test bs=100
<nibbler> sometimes i cannot suspend via the menu, but have to "sudo pm-suspend" - what might be the reason?
<vjacob> Slart, aye... "<binaryhermit> /dev/random runs out of entropy and stops outputting random randomness?  /dev/urandom doesn't care if it runs out of entropy."
<sasuke> hi i have two machines A & B. I am able to do ping & able to ssh / vice versa. But i was unable to scp. What might be the problem?
<vjacob> Dark_light, Slart : thank you
<nibbler> sasuke: did you try to supply -vvv to increase verbosity?
<Slart> vjacob: combine this with the fact that dd only writes stuff when it has gathered something like 128 bytes or so you won't see anything right away.. but if you let it run for a while the file will get created
<Slart> vjacob: you're welcome
<vjacob> interesting. Will try to keep this in mind.
<nibbler> vjacob: just move your mouse and randomly hit the keyboard, to create entropy faster
<sasuke> nibbler, yes
<sasuke> but it didnt work
<lolo> Hi I am using ubuntu from livecd, and want to check for a file in a ntfs volume (just to open it), but I want to be sure to mount the partition in read only, do you know if it's possible from nautilus ? (for now, if I click mount it mounts it with read/write permission)
<vjacob> nibbler, I try to do as little as possible of that ;)
<nibbler> sasuke: verbosity will not make things work, but it might tell you why they dont
<_Ace_> sasuke: what error are you getting
<sasuke> nibbler, its saying "no route to host"
<Slart> lolo: I've never mounted a ntfs volume as read only.. but I would start by checking man mount
<Slart> lolo: but I doubt you can do it from nautilus
<nibbler> sasuke: nah.... please nopaste the scp, ssh and "ip r" and "ip a" output and maybe "iptables -n -L -v"
<lolo> ok thx Slart
<DJT> wher does it talk about prog?
<gordonjcp> lolo: mount from the command line with something like "sudo mount -o ro /path/to/device /path/to/mountpoint"
<silare> How do I know what version of Gtk I am running?
<canin> I can't burn any of these ISO backups I have, every single piece of software on linux seems to either make a coaster, or refuses to burn these ISOs, I know they're good, I can burn and mount them in windows. Is there seriously not a single program that will just raw burn a raw binary image?
<DS-labs> silare: pkg-config --modversion gtk+
<jswagner> canin: i doubt they are all identically flawed
<silare> DS-labs: "No package 'gtk+' found" o_O
<DS-labs> not installed
<Slart> canin: I've never had any problems burning cd's or dvd's in linux.. might be a problem with the linux and your hardware.. I doubt it's the burning software
<silare> DS-labs: Weird... because I'm on Ubuntu 13.04 (Unity). o_O Which I think is using Gtk.
<canin> They're raw data, dd + hash check = they're fine, but nothign will burn them becuse they're not standard dvds
<DS-labs> oooh
<DS-labs> then
<DS-labs> pkg-config --modversion gtk+-2.0
<Dark_light> canin: can you mount them in linux ? mount -o loop img.iso /mnt
<sneex> Pardon me; but is there a way to get Proxy setting set before the Install?
<silare> Ohh. got it. I tried that command with gtk+-3.0 and it worked. xD THanks!
<DS-labs> no problem
<canin> I can burn regular dvds but everything refuses to burn these isos because they analyze them and screw up... all i want is a raw burn
<nibbler> sneex: during ubuntu install you can define a proxy, yes
<Jordan_U> canin: What is the source of this "raw data"?
<Slart> canin: oh, I see.. not an iso... not so sure then.. google gives you nothing?
<nibbler> canin: wodim /path/to/iso.iso
<Dark_light> canin: or cdrecord dev=/dev/sr0 (or whatever it is) path/to/iso
<sneex> what is the syntax for 13.04 - I haven't figure that out in 5 installs
<HeyMan7-Cloud> Hello, I am new I am trying to install wine. I follow the steps here - "http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu" and it gives me an error when I try to download both versions. (1.4 ans 1.5) [Errors here - http://pastie.org/8053372]
<wheatthin> HeyMan7-Cloud, you need to install wine using apt-get
<k1l> !wine | HeyMan7-Cloud
<ubottu> HeyMan7-Cloud: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<nibbler> Dark_light: cdrecord is a symlink to wodim usually, as the cdrecord coder went nuts at some point in time ;-)
<k1l> HeyMan7-Cloud: why dont you use the ubuntu package for wine?
<HeyMan7-Cloud> k1l: What do you mean?
<wheatthin> through software center or apt-get
<k1l> HeyMan7-Cloud: you know about tha package system? ubuntu brings alpot of stuff prepacked for you
<HeyMan7-Cloud> I tried the terminal way as well, it failed.
<Dark_light> HeyMan7-Cloud: apt-get install wine ?
<sneex> nibbler: Sorry, reasking  :Pwhat is the syntax for 13.04 - I haven't figure that out in 5 installs
<wheatthin> what failed about it?
<HeyMan7-Cloud> Dark_light: Yes.
<HeyMan7-Cloud> wine1.4
<k1l> HeyMan7-Cloud: what failed? show the exact error please
<arooni-mobile> i have a laptop and ubuntu 13.04;  when i put something in the sudo crontab to happen at 6AM but my laptop is suspended;  it seems like the command is never run (when the laptop eventually wakes up)... how can i fix this?
 * sneex I installed Netflix - wine came with it
<HisaoNakai> Hello, I'm attempting to upgrade 12.04 to 12.10 and subsequently 13.04, but the wireless connection keeps dropping and reconnecting.
<MonkeyDust> arooni-mobile  make sure you use complete paths in cron, so /home/username and not ~
<HeyMan7-Cloud> Here is the terminal error - http://pastie.org/8053410
<Slart> arooni-mobile: do you want it to wake your computer up at 6 or do you want the job to run when it wakes up and realises that a task is overdue
<HisaoNakai> God damn it, it just dropped again.
<arooni-mobile> Slart, i want the job to run when the laptpo eventually wakes up
<wheatthin> shhh, reframe from cursing plz
<Dark_light> HisaoNakai: what wireless card?
<MonkeyDust> arooni-mobile  i use @reboot to clear .cache
<Dark_light> HisaoNakai: and have you already upgraded to 12.10 or partially upgraded ?
<arooni-mobile> MonkeyDust, can you be more specific please?  i put @reboot in the crontab file?
<HisaoNakai> Wireless card is a small TP-LINK USB adapter, and it's only partially downloaded.
<MonkeyDust> arooni-mobile  yes, so not 0 6 * * * , but @reboot [command]
<HisaoNakai> It's seeing the network, so it IS being recognised by Ubuntu,it just refuses to stay connected.
<k1l> HeyMan7-Cloud: which ubuntu is that exactly?
<HisaoNakai> It seems to only drop when Update Manager does something.
<HeyMan7-Cloud> Sorry, 13.04
<HisaoNakai> Struggles to connect, then disconnects for no real reason.
<wheatthin> HisaoNakai, hmm hows the signal strength?
<HeyMan7-Cloud> HisaoNakai: Are you using wifi
<Jordan_U> canin: If the file doesn't have an iso9660 filesystem, then it's not an iso. If you're trying to burn a .bin file (with an accompaning .cue file) then you'll need to use different software / options. What is the source of this "raw data"?
<canin> cdrecord and wodim does not work either, cannot write medium - incompatible format.... WHY CAN'T I WRITE RAW DATA? There's gotta be a way, I can in mac and windows with some programs
<canin> Jordan_U: It's old dd'd data from firmware DVDs
<crackerjack> Good Evening
<Dark_light> canin: what does file name.iso says?
<Slart> arooni-mobile: it seems regular cron doesn't do this.. I'm not sure which cron daemon ubuntu uses but anacron is one that can run missed jobs, not sure if it does it by default though
<k1l> HeyMan7-Cloud: do you have PPAs enabled?
<Sirisian|Work> Remind me again. Why is app armor installed by default on ubuntu server? Seems like 90% of the servers I've ever logged into manually uninstall it.
<HeyMan7-Cloud> k1l: What is that exactly?
<Dark_light> HisaoNakai: lspci -k | grep Net -A 2 what does it say ?
<k1l> HeyMan7-Cloud: 3rd party package repositories
<canin> Dark_light: 326236.iso just numbers, I think it's actually a bin but names .iso jsut because when it was being used in windows the program just appended the .iso
<MonkeyDust> Sirisian|Work  it's switched on by default, so it's the user's own choice and responability to switch it off
<HeyMan7-Cloud> k1l: Then I dunno. How do you check?
<k1l> ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<HisaoNakai> wheatthin and HeyMan7-Cloud: Wifi signal strength is 2 bars and the dot.
<Dark_light> canin:  use bchunk, bchunk file.bin file.cue file.iso
<Jordan_U> Sirisian|Work: Because it adds security. I'd say that unless those admins replaced it with selinux or similar that they were being irresponsible to just disable it.
<Pinkamena_D> Hello, I had desktop cube working fine in 12.10, but I had to downgrade to 12.04 for other reasons. After reinstall I am getting that "flash" on rotation, and windows will not move from one workspace to another with the keyboard. I remember I fixed this before, but I forgot how.
<Pinkamena_D> Anyone else fix this issue?
<wheatthin> Pinkamena_D, are you talking about compiz?
<Sirisian|Work> Jordan_U, yeah I'm keeping it installed. Was trying to figure out why it's always uninstalled. Thanks.
<Sirisian|Work> I*
<HisaoNakai> Dark_light: nothing comes back from that commend
<canin> Dark_light: Will try that... man google gives nothing for "burn raw to disk ubuntu" and all sorts of similiar searches, it automatically assumes i'm trying to burn a ripped dvd iso
<Dark_light> HisaoNakai: just paste the whole lspci -k output somewhere
<HeyMan7-Cloud> k1l: I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5775383/
<wheatthin> HisaoNakai, pastebinit works well for that
<k1l> HeyMan7-Cloud: ok, then contact the ubuntu-wine-ppa maintainer
<HisaoNakai> wheatthin: I've just copied the entire terminal (nothing big, just an attempted update manager followed by several failed attempts at typing the command, then typing it a few different ways
<HeyMan7-Cloud> k1l: I am in #winehq through another person. Thanks for your help.
<crackerjack> evening
<crackerjack> you want some more of this hot firE?
<san> hi
<k1l> HeyMan7-Cloud: ubuntu got a own wine1.4 package. the PPA wine package might make the problem here
<Jordan_U> Sirisian|Work: Sometimes people will run into prolems where Apparmor is blocking an action that they feel is legitimate (and may either be legitimate or may be caused by them trying to do something in an insecure / bizzarre way). Rather than changing their configuration (either of the app, or of the Apparmor profile) to avoid the one blocked action, they disable Apparmor altogether, greatly reducing their security.
<crackerjack> WAZUP CRACKERS?
<Sirisian|Work> Jordan_U, I thought app armor only logs and never blocks until you configure it?
<MonkeyDust> crackerjack  wrong channel
<Jordan_U> Sirisian|Work: It definitely blocks by default.
<crackerjack> sorry MonkeyDust
<HeyMan7-Cloud> lol wut
<crackerjack> how are you?
<delinquentme> any of the devs on underscore.js in here? I'm interested in running a commit for multi-dim array intersections
<delinquentme> derp! wrong chan
<canin> if I try bchunk -r /home/canin/Documents/dvdtmp/253.bin /home/canin/Documents/dvdtmp/253.iso It does nothing... do I need a cue? Don't have one, wish I could find someone in linux to burn raw.
<cortexman1> does anyone know how to create a virtual soundcard on raring using i.e. snd-dummy? does it require building a new kernel?
<HisaoNakai> apparently my laptop
<wheatthin> canin, why not make an iso and then burn it?
<Shehrazad> So,
<Shehrazad>  when I open a new program from terminal, I need to keep terminal window open unless I end the command with &&
<Jordan_U> canin: I don't think you understood Dark_light's question. Please run "file 326236.iso" and pastebin the output of that command.
<Shehrazad> What should I do to bbe able to close the termial without closing the program?
<HisaoNakai> apparently my laptop's power-saving thing includes turning off wifi, even when Spotify is streaming. Windows, I hate you but I need you...
<Dark_light> Shehrazad: just do like: gedit & and then: exit
<Slart> Shehrazad: run the command with a &   and you can try typing exit instead of just closing the terminal window
<HisaoNakai> Pasting the Terminal output into Pastebin is going horribly.
<Shehrazad> Suppose I forgot to do that in the first place, Dark_light
<HisaoNakai> I got to the Pastebin page, pasted things in, and then connection dropped again.
<ewi_> Shehrazad: one & will allow you to run a program & give you a command prompt... && will allow you to add another command to the first one, and will only run if the first command completes successfully
<canin> Some are # UDF filesystem data (version 1.5) 'ZU and some are ": data"
<Anuhak> Hello, using PCManFM on lxde, how do get it I to warn me about file space limitations before a file copying operation?
<HisaoNakai> Okay, connected again, let's see if it gets posted...
<Shehrazad> Let me rephrase my question in that light then ewi_.
<kant_> hi all, i'm on 12.04 and i'm trying to upgrade to 12.10 (aim is actually to get to 13.10 from there). When the GUI is display the progress info for step2 ("Setting new software channel") I get a crash. do-release-upgrade crashes and I get a dialog asking me whether I want to send an error report. This is getting frustrating. Any pointer ?
<canin> None will burn with bra or k3b
<ewi_> complicated to explain... "firefox &" will run firefox and allow you to exit the terminal Shehrazad
<Shehrazad> How do I close the terminal without closing the program if I already opened a program.
<MonkeyDust> Shehrazad  run your program in screen
<Dark_light> Shehrazad: you can't
<MonkeyDust> !info screen
<ubottu> screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-14ubuntu9 (raring), package size 584 kB, installed size 885 kB
<Shehrazad> As in after typing "firefox" into the terminal, how do I close terminal without closing firefox?
<Slart> Shehrazad: "exit" does some magic to make sure running programs keep running
<HisaoNakai> Ahahaha, it worked. pastebin.com/TJuCF6Dp
<ewi_> Shehrazad: "firefox &"
<Slart> Shehrazad: iirc there is a difference between typing exit and just closing gnome-terminal
<Shehrazad> Like a "soft" close, Slart?
<canin> brasero turns my DVD into a coaster if I try burning the UDF images as soon as I start due to an undefined error, k3b at least refuses to burn it before it ruins a disk on me
<Shehrazad> Let me test that Slart.
<MonkeyDust> Shehrazad  i'm running irssi in screen, if i should close my terminal, irssi would stay alive
<Dark_light> HisaoNakai: I said the output of lspci -k, the | grep part you should've omitted it, paste it again
<Dr_willis> if you are using 'command &'  do NOT use the close button. ;)
<Dr_willis> use the exit command.
<Dr_willis> ages ago i would use the window manager tweaks to disable the close button on xterm windows.
<HisaoNakai> oh god damn it. okay, I'll just run that
<Shehrazad> Nope, Slart.
<Shehrazad> It doesn't allow me to input new commands anyway.
<Shehrazad> Hence, no exit command that I know of.
<Slart> Shehrazad: what program are you trying to run?
<Shehrazad> MonkeyDust, how did you start irssi in the first place then?
<Shehrazad> Tried it with gedit
<Shehrazad> Just opened a terminal and typed a gedit.
<ewi_> noted... exit
<Slart> Shehrazad: so you run    "gedit &" and then you should get a new prompt (or press enter to refresh it) then type exit
<Shehrazad> Slart, you don't get it.
<Shehrazad> I am trying to find a solution AFTER I don't use ampersand in the command.
<Dark_light> well then there's no way to do it
<MonkeyDust> Shehrazad    screen -S FREENODE irssi
<Slart> Shehrazad: ahh.. and you really want to keep that program running
<Dark_light> you can pause it with ctrl-z
<ewi_> you could use an ascii code for the ampersand?
<Shehrazad> Yes.
<Shehrazad> Pause, hmm?
<Slart> ctrl Z then %1&  and then exit
<Shehrazad> Lemme try that as well.
<Dr_willis> screen should remain in thebackground if you use exit or close button.
<Dr_willis> you just reconnect to the screen session.
<Slart> Shehrazad: ctrl Z pauses the program, %1 & starts the paused program again but now with & and then we're on track again
<MonkeyDust> Shehrazad  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<Dr_willis> or.. 'command &'   ctrl-z, then 'bg' if you want it to run in the background.
<Dr_willis> then 'fg' to reconnect.. but still. you dont want to close the terminal window.
<Shehrazad> Slart, it returns "bash: bg: %1: no such job"
<Jordan_U> canin: Try changing the extention to .bin and see if that avoids confusing these programs
<canin> How do I force erase a DVD with raw data on it? Stupid burning programs will not earse things unless it has a recognizable  FS on it...
<Dr_willis> canin,  you do mean a DVD+RW ?
<Slart> Shehrazad: what does it print out when you press Ctrl-Z ? something like [1] Stopped    bla bla bla
<reisio> canin: might I suggest obtaining a USB stick
<Shehrazad> "[1]+  Stopped                 gedit"
<Shehrazad> ^ this, Slart
<HisaoNakai> https://mega.co.nz/#!mV4DhDwZ!HEEGqyQ80LAorVqvNw9YZnWomjxdXYGILXbIk0jDJJU Made the mistake of saving it to a file type not accessible to Windows, so here's a mega link to a text file containing the terminal paste.
<canin> Dr_willis: Ya I stopped using DVDs because the crappy software was making coasters on me so I tried an RW.... and wonderful nothing will let me erase it
<Slart> Shehrazad: and then you type    %1 &
<Dr_willis> Shehrazad,   just 'bg' should let gedit continue.   i belive
<Slart> Shehrazad: and you get that error you mentioned?
<Shehrazad> And it returned an error.
<Shehrazad> Yes.
<Shehrazad> But will it let me close terminal Dr_willis?
<Slart> Shehrazad: try the 'bg' thingy Dr_willis suggested then.. I'm not sure what the problem might be with my way
<canin> reisio: No USB support, only DVD images can be used... too big for CD
<Dr_willis> canin,  i belive the 'cdrecord' command can do it.
<reisio> good times
<reisio> if it's rw you could use dd
<Dr_willis> I havent even used an optical disk in ages...
<Shehrazad> OK, solved!
<Shehrazad> I pressed ctrl+Z, typed bg and voila!
<reisio> Dr_willis: twss
<Dr_willis> not since Dual-Layer DVD's were like $1 a pop. ;)  i still got a 10 pack that i never was able to burn properly
<Shehrazad> Many thanks to everyone who helped!
<MonkeyDust> Shehrazad  now type fg
<Dr_willis> Shehrazad,  fg brings it back to the terminal -->  bash job control fundamentals ---->    http://web.mit.edu/gnu/doc/html/features_5.html
<Shehrazad> Why is that MonkeyDust?
<Dr_willis> example ussage  'scp  file'    then ctrl-z, bg  to let it run in the background...
<Dr_willis> then 'fg' to bring it back front.
<Dr_willis> back TO the front.  ;P
<wheatthin> front ground :P
<Shehrazad> Noted.
<Dr_willis> This is covered in most decent bash guides under job controll. bash history is also a very handy feature to learn about
<Shehrazad> Have a celebratory cat: http://i.imgur.com/L8OOT.jpg
<Dr_willis> but if you are really doing a lot of bash-work.. screen and tmux are worth learning
 * Dr_willis eats the cat.
<HisaoNakai> Dark_light:: Hello?
<Draxelis> hi guys. my chrome keeps giving various crash messages. So, now I'm thinking about trying chromium browser instead. is it any good? it used to be slowly updated, has anything changed?
<kant_> hi guys, is there a way to get default /etc/apt/sources.list back for a given distribution? I'm on 12.04 LTS
<Dark_light> HisaoNakai: holdon
<Dr_willis> !find sources.list
<ubottu> File sources.list found in anjuta-common, apt, auto-upgrade-tester, blends-dev, cloud-init, crosshurd, debtags, di-netboot-assistant, fai-doc, fai-server (and 3 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=sources.list&mode=&suite=raring&arch=any
<kant_> ubottu: thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Dr_willis> theres a web site that can generate a new one kant_   - but i always back mine up :)
<reisio> backing up ftw
<reisio> get thee to a backupery
<Shehrazad> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Dark_light> HisaoNakai: iwconfig ?
<reisio> !botseppuku
<Draxelis> chrome vs chromium! Which one would you recommend?
<wheatthin> chrome, as it's stable and gets the latest stable
<Slart> Draxelis: try asking the channel, type !poll  =)
<reisio> chromium, as this isn't Windows
<cjosephson> google chrome doesn't do anything when I click .wav files. I'd like them to play in the browser, like .mp3 and other media files. The main VLC player I have installed can play .wav fine.
<Draxelis> !poll chrome vs chromium
<ubottu> Draxelis: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Draxelis> :D
<Slart> !poll | Draxelis
<ubottu> Draxelis: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<wheatthin> lol
<reisio> ubottu: 'cept there usually is :p
<Slart> Draxelis: didn't know ubottu was going to act up =)
<wheatthin> let's just say chrome comes with flash built in
<reisio> you can probably have VLC play them as a plugin
<cjosephson> but I have the VLC plugin installed
<wheatthin> :)
<cjosephson> and it plays .mp3
<cjosephson> but nothing happens when I click on .wav files
<Draxelis> does chromium support the same chrome extensions? do bookmarks, history, extensions etc etc sync well on chromium?
<Dark_light> Draxelis: yes
<HisaoNakai> You've gotta be kidding me. I should have seen this coming...
<HisaoNakai> My flash drive just died.
<Draxelis> the same flash performance on chrome and chromium?
<Dark_light> some are not installed by default though, but can be used (pepper flash and the pdf plugin)
<cjosephson> the pdf plugin in chromium has been a pain the past few times I tried it
<MonkeyDust> Draxelis  they do
<kostkon> Draxelis, if you want a better otb experience go with chrome, if you want more privacy go with chromium
<ThothCastel> if If I create a standard user in linux and add her to the 'admin' group, will he automatically be added to the sudoers file? what are the limitations of this admin user?
<Draxelis> hm, ye I dont like what's  going on with the whole prism stuff
<Draxelis> installing chromium via ubuntu software center is ok?
<Draxelis> or should i download it via site?
<MonkeyDust> people who are worried about their privacy, shouldnt use facebook and the lot
<Draxelis> it's not that super worried but it just feels wrong
<Dr_willis> google chrome's deb from their site adds their PPA i belive
<Draxelis> Dr_willis,  so downloading chromium via ubuntu center is fine?
<lluad> Anyone know how to fix the long delay at boot "waiting up to 60 more seconds for network configuration" bug in 12.04LTS?
<Dr_willis> enabling their PPA will let you get it from the software center..
<OerHeks> if you install solitairy packages trough websites, you won't get updates.
<HisaoNakai> result of iwconfig: http://pastebin.com/6YJtcFtV
<Draxelis> will it update when I check for ubuntu updates? Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> unless the package adds its own ppa
<cjosephson> the brower does nothing when I click on a .wav file. It doesn't even try to download it. I'd like it to play in-browser. Any suggestions?
<Dr_willis> IF it adds a PPA =  YES Draxelis  thats whats special about google-chrome and a few other apps.
<iceroot> will everything from proposed be part of the main/updates repos later? or are there packages which will be only on proposed all the time and not going to main/updates?
<vadi> What does this mean: W: Failed to fetch http://mirror.aarnet.edu.au/pub/ubuntu/archive/dists/precise-security/main/binary-amd64/Packages  406  Not Acceptable
<Draxelis> Dr_willis,  ye I know, but I'm talking about chromium and not chrome :)
<gordonjcp> MonkeyDust: meh
<Dr_willis> Draxelis,  chromium has a PPA and is avail in the default repos.. if you want the latest. use the ppa
<iceroot> vadi: An appropriate representation of the requested resource /pub/ubuntu/archive/dists/precise-security/main/binary-amd64/Packages could not be found on this server.
<Draxelis> ok will download it via ubuntu software center
<vadi> So the mirror broke?
<iceroot> vadi: the Packages file is missing, there is just the Packages.gz  to there is something wrong with the repo
<Draxelis> is software on ubuntu center updated? or is it updated only with new ubuntu release?
<vadi> Should I report that anywhere?
<MonkeyDust> iceroot  the site is not or no longer valid    http://mirror.aarnet.edu.au/pub/ubuntu/archive/dists/precise-security/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<Dr_willis> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<gordonjcp> MonkeyDust: I tend to view people who say things like "ZOMG I don't do facebook/twitter/online shopping/going outside because ZOMG MY PRIVACY!!1111111!!!!!!1!!" as being a bit like that woman you sometimes see wandering around town in the urine-stained velour pyjamas screaming "STOP STARING AT ME!" at the pigeons
<iceroot> vadi: report it to the maintainer of that repo (its not an official ubuntu repo and not supported here)
<Dark_light> HisaoNakai: sorry I have to go now,I'm sure someone will help you out ;)
<vadi> Yes, it is an official ubuntu repo...
<vadi> I got it from selecting it in Ubuntus repo list.
<Dr_willis> gordonjcp,  that was no woman.. that was my wife!
<iceroot> vadi: could you paste the output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" please
<iceroot> !paste | vadi
<ubottu> vadi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wheatthin> vadi, you can do that by pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<resizt0r> Hello, I am trying to get a drive to be shared on my network with samba
<wheatthin> <-- is sporting pastebinit today :)
<iceroot> !samba | resizt0r
<ubottu> resizt0r: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<vadi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5775486/
<iceroot> vadi: i cant imaging that are official ubuntu repos
<wheatthin> unofficial ppa's :)
<cjosephson> Totem seems to have a bug in playing certain files that require authorization to listen to. This stinks...
<iceroot> vadi: they are named normally de.archive.ubuntu.com or us.archive.ubuntu.com or something like that
<Draxelis> if Install flash via ubuntu center, will it work on chromium?
<wheatthin> Draxelis, yup
<vadi> OK, but Ubuntu included it
<iceroot> Draxelis: no
<HisaoNakai> Someone else please help, I can't keep a connection to my WiFi. Here's iwconfig run: http://pastebin.com/6YJtcFtV and lspci -k: https://mega.co.nz/#!mV4DhDwZ!HEEGqyQ80LAorVqvNw9YZnWomjxdXYGILXbIk0jDJJU
<vadi> and auto-selected it when I asked it to pick closest mirror
<iceroot> Draxelis: because chrome has it own flash player
<vadi> Oh well
<Draxelis> i mean chormium not chrome
<Draxelis> :D
<wheatthin> iceroot, he wants to use chromium, it doesn't
<iceroot> wheatthin: i am sure chromium also has its own flashplayer but ok maybe i am wrong
<wheatthin> nope
<Draxelis> it doesnt look like chromium syncs with existing chrome extensions
<wheatthin> Draxelis, flash isn't an extension, it's just built in
<wheatthin> on chrome that is
<ewi_> HisaoNakai: are you sure it's your wi-fi connection and not your gateway connection?
<Draxelis> I know, that's was my other question/statement
<Draxelis> :)
<HisaoNakai> Every other computer connected to the gateway works, ewi_,
<ewi_> create a new user HisaoNakai and see if the problem persists
<Draxelis> are you sure that chromium syncs extensions that were installed on chrome?
<HeyMan7-Cloud> Flash works for chromium, you just need to use adobe's website. Not ubuntu software center
<wheatthin> yup
<Pinkamena_D> wheatthin, yes I am talking about compiz
<HeyMan7-Cloud> It does Draxelis
<wheatthin> Draxelis, just gotta login, and might have to kick start it
<wheatthin> Pinkamena_D, then you'd be looking at ccsm or something like that
<Draxelis> Ye, all synced but extensions
<wheatthin> Draxelis, they will, it just takes time
<Draxelis> ok cool
<Pinkamena_D> what do you mean?
<SuperLag> How do you work with glipper? I've got it installed, but I'm not sure how to start it or use it.
<Draxelis> yes flash works
<Draxelis> i installed via USC
<SuperLag> It'd be nice to be able to have multiple items on a clipboard and not have to continuously repeat copy/paste operations
<wheatthin> Pinkamena_D, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<Draxelis> so far, chormium looks very good
<HisaoNakai> ewi_: I"ve created a new account, going to test now. For all purposes and to make me look like even more of an otaku, it is named hakamichishizune.
<ewi_> run glipper SuperLag and it should add an icon that shows your recent clipboard contents
<Pinkamena_D> well I already have the compiz and plugins
<Pinkamena_D> are you suggesting I install the fusion packages to fix the issue?
<wheatthin> Pinkamena_D, well it's a setting within int
<wheatthin> it*
<Draxelis> so, there's a new person looking after chromium, right?
<SuperLag> ewi_: ran glipper... now I see an icon, but when I copy items, I'm not seeing anything there
<Pinkamena_D> ok, let me just copy and paste the issue, one second...
<Pinkamena_D> Hello, I had desktop cube working fine in 12.10, but I had to downgrade to 12.04 for other reasons. After reinstall I am getting that "flash" on rotation, and windows will not move from one workspace to another with the keyboard. I remember I fixed this before, but I forgot how.
<ewi_> you clicked/right clicked on the icon SuperLag?
<wheatthin> http://www.noobslab.com/2011/10/enable-compiz-desktop-cube-in-ubuntu.html, Pinkamena_D
<SuperLag> ewi_: multiple times
<wheatthin> like that?
<ewi_> maybe need to adjust the settings to allow more than 0 clipboard contents?
<SuperLag> ewi_: Okay. Where do you access the settings for it?
<ewi_> right click on it? i'm not sure
<SuperLag> It's not bringing any menus up, click or right-click. I get nothing.
<SuperLag> ewi_: I may have to log out or reboot. Unfortunately, I'm stuck in a position where I can't do that yet
<wheatthin> SuperLag, you using gnome?
<wheatthin> and are trying to access files on desktop?
<ewi_> SuperLag: ctrl+alt+c does that do anything?
<davethefan> hello
<Pinkamena_D> ok, I just finished looking at that guide. It has all of the things I have done already
<resizt0r> ok so, im trying to edit a system file with konsole
<wheatthin> Pinkamena_D, as in the settings to enable the features itself?
<resizt0r> and i type "su"
<resizt0r> type my pass, and it says authentication failure
<SuperLag> wheatthin: in this case, yes. ewi_: that worked to bring up a menu. Clicking on the icon still doesn't do anything though.
<Pinkamena_D> the flash itself is annoying but I can deal with it. The main problem is that the windows do not move from one workspace to another correctly
<ewi_> and you have glipper 2.1 SuperLag?
<Pinkamena_D> wheatthin, Yes, first I did the compat-check, then installed the packages and put the settings the same way.
<Pinkamena_D> What ticks me off is that it was working fine in 12.10.
<Pinkamena_D> I also noticed that more plugins are available now, as if I have downloaded a lslightly diferent package then I had.
<HisaoNakai> Okay, I just played a full game of Solitaire and it hasn't dropped yet, I'm going to try to provoke it in my (gasp) using Firefox
<SuperLag> ewi_: 2.4
<ewi_> sounds promising HisaoNakai
<ewi_> SuperLag: "sudo restart glipper"?
<HisaoNakai> ewi_ Went to youtube, searched "vinesauce corruptions", and then I get a notification: "network_name" Disconnected.
<HisaoNakai> so no, another user account doesn't fix the problem.
<ewi_> log into you wi-fi configuration and change the wi-fi channel HisaoNakai?
<HisaoNakai> Tried that before and it didn't work.
<resizt0r> i dont see why konsole will not let me use "su"
<SuperLag> ewi_: didn't help
<ewi_> sudo su resizt0r
<SuperLag> ewi_: btw, that doesn't work. I just killed the PID for glipper
<Draxelis> i like chromium. it auto-updates on ubuntu, but if one wanted to use chromium on win7, how to autoupdate?
<MrGrymReaper> Hi.
<Skymont> how do you reinstall a fresh copy of ubuntu on a dual boot system?
<ewi_> use the live cd and choose the correct partition Skymont.
<Jordan_U> Draxelis: This channel is for Ubuntu support only. Try #chromium or ##windows.
<MrGrymReaper> Anyone know whether the Sony VGN-FS115B can be used on Ubuntu Desktop 10.04 LTS or higher?
<Draxelis> Jordan_U,  yea, I know. I dont need it now, but was wondering if anyone has a quick answer:)
<{Oscarian-> 'aloha
<Skymont> ewi_ is there anything in particular i should pay attention to because last time i tried that i messed up both o/ses
<{Oscarian-> just wondering, the default wm in ubuntu
<MrGrymReaper> Hey please does anyone know whether Sony VGN-FS115B can be used on Ubuntu Desktop 10.04 LTS or higher?
<{Oscarian-> urgh
<{Oscarian-> scuse me...\
<SuperLag> MrGrymReaper: please don't repeat.
<Dr_willis> {Oscarian-,  that would be 'unity'
<Dr_willis> which uses Compiz as its window manager
<MrGrymReaper> Sorry. No seems to have answered the question.
<SuperLag> MrGrymReaper: patience helps :)
<Jordan_U> !patience | MrGrymReaper
<ubottu> MrGrymReaper: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<{Oscarian-> oh, thx...yes, unity has the default "minimise" "close" etc keys at the top left, i like the close button on the right\
<{Oscarian-> how can i change that? :/
<SuperLag> MrGrymReaper: have you done a google search to see if someone else has used that model with Ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> !controls
<ubottu> Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information and workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<{Oscarian-> ah, thx
<Dr_willis> {Oscarian-,  most questions are also answered at askubuntu.com  ;)  (worth bookmarking the site)
<Dr_willis> best would be just to get used to where its at. since when you fullscreen windows, the controlls can move on you.
<MrGrymReaper> @SuperLag - They have but with a way out of date version. Need to be able to get updates and/or support if possible.
<ewi_> skymont, you just have to know what you're looking at
<{Oscarian-> thx willis :) haven't used linux in quite a while so it's just a matter of getting to know it all again for me :)
<SuperLag> MrGrymReaper: I'd be very surprised if it didn't work.
<ewi_> windows will be on an ntfs partition, you can share /home partitions if you have it that way in the first place.  just reformat the partition to use as / and point to swap, /home, and /ntfs with no formating Skymont
<SuperLag> MrGrymReaper: that said, that's no guarantee that *everything* will work right out of the gate
<Draxelis> If there's new chromium release, when i check for ubuntu updates, will I be notified?
<Skymont> ewi, last time i think there were tons of partitions, so i wasn't sure and it didn't install properly because ubuntu needed stuff on different partitions or something
<MrGrymReaper> @SuperLag - I was trying with i386 version of Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and i didn't even boot beyond the first splash screen. I'm going to download 10.04 LTS. I don't mind looking over scripts. But some general ideas of future certification of its hardware would help.
<ewi_> i would say a minimum of 4 are needed for a dual boot system Skymont
<Draxelis> If there's new chromium release, when i check for ubuntu updates, will I be notified?
<Skymont> ewi_ is there a good ubuntu tutorial page for this?
<SuperLag> MrGrymReaper: if you want a laptop for Linux where everything works, I'd go with a ThinkPad W530.
<ewi_> i would say only if there is a PPA in your sources.list file Draxelis
<da> Want to win some money while you are on your computer? https://coingeneration.com/auth/new/148807 registe and you can do it!!
<da> Want to win some money while you are on your computer? https://coingeneration.com/auth/new/148807 registe and you can do it!!
<Draxelis> ewi_,  i installed chromium via USC
<da> Want to win some money while you are on your computer? https://coingeneration.com/auth/new/148807 registe and you can do it!!
<ewi_> i'm sure there is Skymont
<OerHeks> Draxelis, only if you installed it with softwarecenter
<Draxelis> OerHeks,  Ye I did.
<MrGrymReaper> @SuperLag - Unfortunately I currently only have access to a Sony Vaio.
<Draxelis> OerHeks,  the chromium versions on USC aren't lagging behind much?
<Skymont> link? :)
<OerHeks> Current is Version 25.0.1364.160 Ubuntu 13.04 (25.0.1364.160-0ubuntu3)
<ewi_> ...</href?><imgsrc_https://8.8.8.8>www.google.com</head>></html>
<SuperLag> MrGrymReaper: well, it seems odd that you couldn't even get past the splash screen. I'd consider going with 13.04 and using the alternate install CD
<Draxelis> ok
<Draxelis> I have the same
 * ewi_ has had good luck with alternate cd's
<SuperLag> ewi_: same here
<SuperLag> ewi_: I've also had very good luck with this ThinkPad W530. Nice machine. :)
<SuperLag> Took a couple of PPA things to get one piece of hardware working. (Fingerprint reader)
<pokkerface> hi anyone with good knowledge of networks?
<Dr_willis> pokkerface,  you may want to ask a more specific question. there is #networking also
<Skymont> ewi_, was that link you posted for someone?
<pokkerface> i have my xbox connected to my ubuntu machine through ethernet , i am not getting access to internet
<pokkerface> with my xbox
<Dr_willis> !ics | pokkerface
<ubottu> pokkerface: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Dr_willis> and you may need a crossover cable, or a hub.
<ewi_> you'lol have to dig for that one by your self Skymont. ubuntu partitioning
<pokkerface> Dr_willis, yes i already have the cable
<resizt0r> aww man
<resizt0r> i tried sharing a usb drive on the network and now it give some error saying it is already mounted and cannot mount the share
<Dr_willis> i find it often easier to share all of /media/    resizt0r , or mount removeable devices by hand and not let them automount
<resizt0r> so the drive is /media/Backup
<resizt0r> what would i do to make this work
<Dr_willis> what filesystem is the drive?
<resizt0r> ntfs
<Dr_willis> you may need to mount it with ntfs-3g and the proper options to allow all users full access. or let the ntfs-config tool make a /etc/fstab entry for it
<MrGrymReaper> @SuperLag - The 13.04 version unfortunately isn't a LTS release and has a very short support lifecycle. It means it will not receive updates for a sufficiently long period of time unlike LTS releases.
<resizt0r> /Backup/backup /media/Backup cifs guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8  0  0
<resizt0r> this is what i currently added, hoping it would show up as Backup on the network
<resizt0r> er, //Backup/backup
<ewi_> "sudo umount /path/where/Backup/is/mounted && mount /media /mnt"'
<Dr_willis> resizt0r,  you are defining a 'share' thats differnt then a fstab entry... so somthing is confused here.
<Dr_willis> what OS is shareing the ntfs-usb drive?
<resizt0r> this one
<resizt0r> kubuntu 13.04
<Draxelis> why libre office isnt updated via regular ubuntu updates?
<Dr_willis> so whats your smb.conf look like thats making the share resizt0r ?
<resizt0r> i dunno where to find that
<resizt0r> i just added what i showed you in fstab
<Dr_willis> a fstab entry does NOT make a share.. so how are you shareing it?
<Dr_willis> your fstab entry would be to MOUNT a remote share to the local box.
<resizt0r> i guess im not sharing it
<Dr_willis> Bingo. ;)
<Dr_willis> you Mount it somewhere, like /media/backups   then share /media/backups
<resizt0r> shouldnt it be like a 5 step process? something simple?
<resizt0r> currently it is mounted as /media/Backup
<Dr_willis> the fact its a NTFS adds a layer of complecation
<Dr_willis> if the user has full rights to it.. try right clicking on the folder and shareing it
<resizt0r> see, i was hoping it'd be as easy as right clicking, go to sharing tab, select to share the drive with the checkbox
<resizt0r> which is how it should work
<Dr_willis> if you want a more perment share. you will want to make a smb.conf entry for it
<resizt0r> if things were logical
<resizt0r> i want it permanant
<Dr_willis> resizt0r,  what if you dident have a GUI desktop? whats logical then?
<resizt0r> i would reformat
<resizt0r> to a gui desktop
<resizt0r> that would be logical
<Dr_willis> samba shares are normally defined in smb.conf     the whole 'user made shares' is a relatively new feature of Linux
<resizt0r> ok so
<resizt0r> i need to find smb.conf
<Dr_willis> so i have no idea why you have that fstab entry.
<resizt0r> and put what
<resizt0r> "share my damn drive.now"
<resizt0r> well in the guide in the first link
<resizt0r> share samba
<wheatthin> samba shares can be mounted in fstab
<Dr_willis> wheatthin,  hes defining a share in the fstab...
<Dr_willis> or tryign to.
<Dr_willis> see where 'mount' says its mounted to
<resizt0r> mount
<resizt0r> where is that
<resizt0r> is that a program
<Dr_willis> thats a command you type
<nommanic> hi
<Dr_willis> You may have a bit of learning to do i think resizt0r
<resizt0r> i just need my drive shared
<resizt0r> learning can come later
<Dr_willis> resizt0r,  you also said you needed it permently.. that adds more compelxity
<resizt0r> the networking difficulties are the main reason i havent fully dedicated myself to linux as of yet
<Dr_willis> simple case..  reboot.. plug it in, access it..  right click on the folder it is, and select share.
<resizt0r> ive done that
<resizt0r> ten times over
<Dr_willis> ie: /media/yourusername/whatever
<resizt0r> it doesnt show up in windows
<ewi_> lulz
<h00k> So, I set up the Twitter permissions, and I just got a notification that someone responded to a tweet, but I can't...like...see any Twitter client installed. Any protips?
<wheatthin> in windows you have to map a network drive
<Dr_willis> resizt0r,  you did make it a GUEST share?
<resizt0r> every single time i do that i open the share tab and all the settings are erased
<resizt0r> as if i never set them at all
<Dr_willis> you do not 'have' to map it as a network drive.
<resizt0r> i tried it with user/pass
<resizt0r> and guess
<wheatthin> in order to keep remounting it under windows
<resizt0r> guest*
<ewi_> you need to open your file manager with sudo?
<resizt0r> and with no users defined at all
<Dr_willis> resizt0r,  as a test  make a folder in your HOME and try shareing it.. to see if samba is in fact working
<Dr_willis> resizt0r,  your user has a seperate 'samba' password that can be differnt then their login password. you can set it via 'sudo smbpasswd username'   i norally set mine to be the same as my login password.
<resizt0r> ok i shared it
<MonkWitDaFunk> Hi users of ubuntu channel, how do i use my keyboard to guarantee a proper shut.down?
<resizt0r> now i'll have to go to the next room to see if its anywhere in the network from the windows laptop
<resizt0r> brb
<kant_> 12.04 trying to upgrade to 12.10. I keep getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/5775592/ . Any idea?
<Dr_willis> resizt0r,  it can take windows some time to see the new shares also.
<wheatthin> Dr_willis, it's faster by adding a network drive in windows
<wheatthin> that way you don't have to wait for netbios to recognize it
<resizt0r> ok
<fbiondip> Is it good idea changing kernel 3.8 to 3.9 in 13.04?
<resizt0r> i made a folder called share in my home dir, shared with samba, and it works fantastically
<resizt0r> now if i could just share my backup drive, i'd be set
<MonkWitDaFunk> Fbiondip, you can change it but the old kernel may still be on your filesystem
<Dr_willis> resizt0r,  i would remove that wrong fstab entry you have.  for starters
<resizt0r> alright
<ewi_> filemanager needs super user
<ewi_> can't change attributes on an admin mount without sudo resizt0r
<Dr_willis> i would also then unmount the flash drive (via the file manager if you can)  and  then  install/run ntfs-config to let it auto-make a fstab entry for it.
<Dr_willis> ewi_,  so use gksudo to run your file manager.
<Dr_willis> ewi_,  but be carefull with it.
<resizt0r> ok
<resizt0r> erased the entry in fstab
<resizt0r> using VIM
<StaticLNX> can someone give me a hand with a network problem? http://pastebin.com/RDRFjium
<Dr_willis> and you dont really change mountpoint permissions on NTFS,  via the file manager
<fbiondip> MonkWitDaFunk is there any problem the old kernels  still stay in the fs?
<Dr_willis> !info ntfs-config
<ubottu> ntfs-config (source: ntfs-config): Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-10 (raring), package size 95 kB, installed size 776 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<ewi_> can share with samba through nautilus right?
<wheatthin> StaticLNX, what are you trying to do?
<resizt0r> i have dolphin
<resizt0r> and samba
<MonkWitDaFunk> Fbiondip, no.
<wheatthin> StaticLNX, You'll need to fix network
<MonkWitDaFunk> Unless you dont have enough free space
<Dr_willis> ewi_,  the fact its a NTFS on a removeable flash - adds complexity to the issue
<StaticLNX> I cant get it to start
<resizt0r> its not flash
<resizt0r> its a desktop hard drive
<Dr_willis> resizt0r,  internal to the pc? or removeable?
<resizt0r> 2TB
<MonkWitDaFunk> Is there any way to use my keyboard to guarantee a proper shut down?
<resizt0r> removable usb3.0
<Dr_willis> so as far as the system cares.. its the same as a flash drive.
<Dr_willis> its removeable, so it gets auto mounted on access. unless you make a fstab entry
<StaticLNX> wheatthin, fix network? huh?
<resizt0r> so what's wrong with making an entry?
<resizt0r> i'll make 20 entries if i have to to get it to work
<Dr_willis> resizt0r,  thats what 'ntfs-config' does..     it makes a fstab entry for you....
<usr13> StaticLNX: What is broken?
<resizt0r> what do i type
<usr13> StaticLNX: (Exlpain  your situation in more detail.)
<Dr_willis> resizt0r,  install and run 'ntfs-config'
<Dr_willis> unless you want to read up on the nfts-3g guides/wiki page and add an entry by hand.
<ewi_> StaticLNX: what's the issue?
<fbiondip> I have an extra 70 Gb Sata installed ,so i think there should'nt be pace problms.the thing is since i iupgradede  i feel the laptop clumsier
<StaticLNX> my nic isnt getting the static ip I setup in /etc/network/interfaces
<resizt0r> ok
<ewi_> ifconfig eth0 10.0.0.10
<resizt0r> all write support is activated
<Dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/105473/samba-network-sharing-ntfs-drives-and-root-permissions-from-local-drives          has some example fstab entries.
<resizt0r> i used ntfs-config
<resizt0r> the deed is done
<usr13> StaticLNX: Are you running nm-applet?
<Dr_willis> look at the /etc/fstab now and see what changes it made.
<ziggypop> fy th3worldisyours
<usr13> StaticLNX: Is this a server?  Or is it a desktop PC?
<Dr_willis> should be a  line with 'ntfs-3g' in it.
<resizt0r> UUID=02C46346C4633AD5	/media/Backup	ntfs-3g	defaults,nosuid,nodev,locale=en_US.UTF-8	0	0
<Dr_willis> the system will expect that USB to be plugged in when the system boots from now on.
<resizt0r> that's fine, it always is
<resizt0r> it's a permanent fixture
<ewi_> what happens if it's not plugged in
<wheatthin> Dr_willis, so add the usb to fstab
<ewi_> lag on boot?
<Dr_willis> wheatthin,  you seem to be lagged... we allready did.. ;)
<StaticLNX> usr13, not running nmapplet and its a server
<Dr_willis> ewi_,  it will print a message about it and you will need to hit a key
<resizt0r> so now can i just right click > sharing > and select the box to share?
<usr13> StaticLNX: If you want eth0 to use dhcp, change that protion of the file, Line 1) auto eth0 Line 2)  iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Dr_willis> resizt0r,  check 'mount' command and see if its mounted somwehere else.. or just reboot and let it auto mount to test that it does mount properly
<StaticLNX> static ip
<Dr_willis> resizt0r,  you  might want to double check that /media/Backup does exist befor you reboot
<acer> jest tu tos
<resizt0r> it is mounted
<acer> ktos
<Dr_willis> resizt0r,  mounted where?
<resizt0r> im sure it exists
<StaticLNX> static ip with a classless ip of 10.0.0.10 and subnet of 255.255.255.0
<resizt0r> /dev/sdf1 on /media/Backup type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<resizt0r> that is from 'mount'
<Dr_willis> resizt0r,  that may be the OLD mount entry.    the options seem different.
<acer> jakis polak??
<resizt0r> brb
<resizt0r> reboot
<SonikkuAmerica> !po | acer
<SonikkuAmerica> !pl | acer
<ubottu> acer: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<acer> ok dzieki
<usr13> StaticLNX: Yes I see that's what you have now. Maybe you just need to restart the network.  sudo service networking restart
<resizt0r> looks like it mounted itself fine
<usr13> StaticLNX: Does that work for you?
<StaticLNX> no =\
<usr13> StaticLNX: sudo ifconfig eth0 10.0.0.10 ; sudo route add default gw 10.0.0.1
<usr13> StaticLNX: The above command should [temporarily] get your interface to do what you want it to do.  Right?
<usr13> StaticLNX: service networking start   #Is the command to activate it as per the config file /etc/network/interfaces
<StaticLNX> ok
<StaticLNX> sec
<fwilson> hello
<fwilson> i'm having trouble installing anything
<asterismo> does anyone knows what set of applications are currently available in ubuntu tablet development release? like mail client, music and video player, browser?
<fwilson> i get the error  files list file for package `fake-hwclock' contains empty filename
<usr13> StaticLNX: ls -l /etc/init.d/networking   #Do you see  -rwxr-xr-x  ?
<wheatthin> asterismo, assuming you're looking for an ARM architecture
<StaticLNX> service networking start returned networking stop/waiting
<asterismo> yes
<wheatthin> asterismo, so google search ubuntu arm
<arooni-mobile> does editing /etc/anacrontab .... execute in sudo mode?  if not; how can i run something thru anacrontab in sudo (i need to turn off some networking stuff daily)
<kostkon> asterismo, you could start with the core apps https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-coreapps
<StaticLNX> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2797 Feb 13  2012 /etc/init.d/networking
<usr13> StaticLNX: sudo service networking start    #*sudo*
<asterismo> wheatthin, yes, but everybody is saying that is "preview content" what is shipped in ubuntu touch
#ubuntu 2013-06-18
<asterismo> i mean, basic email client with PGP? browser? multimedia player? is that working? cannot find a list of apps or reviews eyt
<asterismo> yet
<usr13> StaticLNX: sudo service networking stop && sudo service networking start
<kostkon> asterismo, also there various posts about new and current touch apps on http://iloveubuntu.net
<asterismo> thanks kostkon
<wheatthin> StaticLNX, work?
<kostkon> asterismo, np
<StaticLNX> static@LNX:~$ sudo service networking start
<StaticLNX> networking stop/waiting
<usr13> StaticLNX: sudo service networking stop && sudo service networking start
<wheatthin> just go up to network manager in the gui and click the thing off
<StaticLNX> static@LNX:~$ sudo service networking stop && sudo service networking start
<StaticLNX> stop: Unknown instance:
<wheatthin> then with the settings in interfaces set, type   sudo ifup eth0
<wheatthin> or reboot and it'll come up on it's own
<Muck> Moin
<usr13> StaticLNX: sudo ifconfig eth0 10.0.0.1 ; ifconfig eth0 |grep inet  #Do you see the proper IP now?
<usr13> *10.0.0.10*
<usr13>     ^^^^^^^^^   (Correction)
<wheatthin> usr13, I already helped him
<usr13> wheatthin: Ok. Good.
<asterismo> kostkon, in this site https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-coreapps , if i understand well, the applications are not yet developed right?
<usr13> wheatthin: Thanks.
<wheatthin> yup
<kostkon> asterismo, they aren't finished yet, true
<kostkon> asterismo, there is #ubuntu-touch if you want to join
<asterismo> ok thanks
<Smaug> hey all, I just installed ubuntu 12.04 desktop on a computer.   When I turn it on, the log in page comes up.  When I log in, it seems to hang.  It shows the background and my mouse and nothing else.  The desktop never comes up.  Thoughts?
<soy_el_pulpo> Smaug: try ctr+alt+f4 or f5 to get to a terminal window to check what is going on...
<Smaug> soy_el_pulpo: when I bring up the terminal window, it reads "[my computer name] login: ".   then I enter my password, and I am logged in.  does this mean that the graphical display didn't actually log me in?
<usr13> Smaug: You have to give user-name and password.
<usr13> Smaug: (if you are in tty4 or tty5, you have to log in separately.)
<Smaug> okay so that is expected behavior
<usr13> Smaug: Yes
<Smaug> usr13: soy_el_pulpo: what can I do to "check what is going on"?  I can handle the command line but am sure how to debug this.
<StaticLNX> ty wheatthin
<wheatthin> yup you're welcome
<MobPhone> Guys got this crazy thing going on
<ClassANetwork> Hello, I have a few questions regarding remote desktop if anyone has the chance.
<MobPhone> Trying to add a user I get only one out two names allowed
<Smaug> i'm running apt-get update, upgrade maybe that will help
<MobPhone> Or
<soy_el_pulpo> Smaug: that you can login there, on the terminal
<usr13> Smaug: After that, apt-get upgrade
<MobPhone> Anyway to fix this
<soy_el_pulpo> you can do a top or a ps to see which proccess is consuming resources...
<fbiondip> hello
<fbiondip> nothing yet
<MobPhone> http://i.imgur.com/wA74fyC.png
<usr13> MobPhone: How are you adding user?  sudo adduser MobPhone   ?
<MobPhone> usr13 look at picture press
<MobPhone> Please
<usr13> MobPhone: sudo adduser user-name-here
<usr13> MobPhone: (Supply user name on same line.)
<Utente_> hello
<Kyan[> someone alive?
<usr13> MobPhone: Well, I see that you are in a root enabled terminal so just omit the sudo part.
<th0r> Kyan[: no
<Kyan[> LOL
<Kyan[> i've somethin' makin me crazy
<Kyan[> i bought a smart pc from samsung and i'm unable to put ubuntu on it
<ClassANetwork> Hello, I have a question regarding remote desktop on Ubuntu.
<Kyan[> even disabling the secure boot, no external drive seen by bios
<usr13> Kyan[: Why is that?
<usr13> ClassANetwork: Ask it.
<ClassANetwork> When I connect to the remote desktop after installing xrdp, and connect via RDP-any, I only get a blank unity desktop and no sidebar
<Kyan[> usr13, this smartpc has as default os windows 8
<Skav> usr13 ok but than the user can't login why
<ClassANetwork> just the wallpaper.
<Kyan[> i tried to use unetbootin for the usb stick
<Kyan[> and also a microsd
<Kyan[> nothing is working
<ClassANetwork> Is there something I need to configure or do I need to create a dedicated account for remote desktop?
<_userr> if my current pwd is /home/userr/doc/     .and in current pwd have 2 file (d1.doc and d2.doc). how to make a file zip contain these files with command shell?
<usr13> Skav:  What user can't login where?
<Kyan[> i can what can i do to install it?
<junior23> NEVER TOUCH ME PUSSY
<_userr> junior23 you  can't say that in this channel
<_userr> okey?
<Skav> usr13 check msg please
<Kyan[> usr13, some ideas?
<_userr> i'm repeat my question ,if my current pwd is /home/userr/doc/     .and in current pwd have 2 file (d1.doc and d2.doc). how to make a file zip contain these files with command shell?
<Kyan[> _userr, dunno
<Dreki> Does anyone know of an application that could be used to make a professional looking spreadsheet like this?: http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6781003/EvE/Quick%20Reference%20Sheet%20by%20Korgan%20Nailo.pdf
<Guest12739> I was using OpenSUSE with separate home partition and installed ubuntu to / while leaving /home alone. I would prefer to use Ubuntu default settings rather than OpenSUSES(which are being pulled from my /home folder). how can I get rid of these settings?
<Corey> _userr: zip stuff file1 file1 will create stuff.zip
<Fishscene> Does anyone remember the name of the clock "visualizer" that showed a map of Earth and where the sunlight was hitting and where it was night? It updated in real time.
<_userr> corey thank you,
<_userr> i try it
<Guest12739> Dreki: Openoffice calc should be able to do that. You would just need to color it the way that you want.
<junior23> this channel no is crime card?
<Corey> _userr: No worries.
<junior23> cardingclub
<junior23> okay
<junior23> i leave :D
<junior23> Cya
<Dreki> Guest12739: thanks
<_userr> ok
<junior23> WE ARE ANONYMOUS WE ARE LEGION FUCK BITCH
<wheatthin> Makes me happy to help
<wheatthin> junior23 I don't want you to curse in here..
<wheatthin> this isn't the place for it
<Fishscene> I'm looking for something kind of like this, but for Ubuntu: http://www.softsia.com/screenshots/Sunlight-Map-Desktop-Clock_3bm5.png
<Fishscene> Junior23 left >.>
<wheatthin> good.
<_userr> i'm support ethical hckr
<wheatthin> umm ok
<wheatthin> do you have a problem?
<_userr> for this time, just to learn any ting
<_userr> *anything
<usr13> _userr: Hide and watch.
<wheatthin> lol
<wheatthin> userr, if you want, hang out in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gallomimia> seem to have a problem with apt-get upgrading my kernel version... http://pastebin.com/bJSFNntB
<Gallomimia> oh. i performed my upgrade and ran into a usual /boot out of space problem. i cleared space but can't get things to fix themselves :(
<wheatthin> Gallomimia, did you use an out of repository package?
<Gallomimia> no sir
<wheatthin> Gallomimia, try doing   sudo dist-upgrade
<wheatthin> let it sort it out
<Gallomimia> i should mention this is 12.04 LTS... server edition
<_userr> wheatthin what do you mean?, that i mean i'm learn for ubuntu enviroment
<Manson_BH> Hello Guys, I just make a burrada deleted one folder .. very important. How can I retrieve it? (Ubuntu)
<usr13> Gallomimia: sudo apt-get upgrade linux-image-server
<Gallomimia> apt-get dist-upgrade
<Gallomimia> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<Gallomimia> same error usr13
<wheatthin> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade doing same thing?
<usr13> Gallomimia: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<svetter> apt-get -f install
<Gallomimia> yeah
<Gallomimia> also apt-get -f upgrade linux-headers-server
<reisio> so dist-upgrade is like, 12.04 to 13.04?
<Ari-Yang> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<Gallomimia> also apt-get -f install
<usr13> Gallomimia: So, how did  you get to this point?
<reisio> heh
<reisio> and update only re-synces the sources.list
<reisio> except in English all those words mean the same thing
<Gallomimia> i ran apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade and it spat out /boot partition is full
<Ari-Yang> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<jrib> Gallomimia: do you have space now?
<svetter> i d advise to fix your problem first before dist-upgrading. apt-get -f install will restart the apt process where you left it
<usr13> Gallomimia: Ahhhh so remove an unused kernel or 2
<_userr> wheatthin thx for tips, i have try it (about zip ), it result is:adding x.txt (stored 0%)
<usr13> Gallomimia: uname -a   #Not that one.
<wheatthin> svetter, I thought -f was for force?
<wheatthin> <--shrugs
<Gallomimia> already did that usr13
<Dr_willis> or was it -f = fix  ?
<Dr_willis>  -f = Fablous ;P
<wheatthin> lol
<Gallomimia> f = oh f*ck
<wheatthin> watch the language plz
<usr13> Gallomimia: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image*list    #For a list
<Gallomimia> well. it does. always what i'm saying when i use that option
<usr13> Gallomimia: Did you use apt-get to remove them?
<usr13> Gallomimia: If not, do so now.
<Gallomimia> usr13 i always try but it doesn't seem to work right
<Manson_BH> Good Night ... deleted a folder very important someone could help me get it back?
<Manson_BH> foremost is the best option?
<usr13> Gallomimia: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image*list  | pastebinit   #Show us the resulting URL
<_userr> how to defragment in ubuntu?
<Gallomimia> Manson_BH: i think it's gone for ya
<wheatthin> -f is fix 0.o.. well call me wrong :P
<usr13> _userr: No need to.  (That is handled for you.)
<wheatthin> userr man fsck
<Gallomimia> ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image*list  | pastebinit
<Gallomimia> The program 'pastebinit' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Gallomimia> apt-get install pastebinit
<Gallomimia> so i do that and it says the same error message. apt-get appears to be broken
<FloodBot1> Gallomimia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Manson_BH> Gallomimia: ok, I'll make a clone of the HD and I'll try thanks.
<share> Ubuntu sucks
<share> why
<usr13> !paste |  Gallomimia
<ubottu> Gallomimia: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<_userr> usr13, wheatthin, thx
<wheatthin> share, keep your opinions in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gallomimia> the list shown by that command is extensive
<Gallomimia> very long
<share> wheatthin: keep your recommendations to yourself
<usr13> Gallomimia: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image*list
<usr13> Gallomimia: Paste it and show us URL
<wheatthin> !ot | share
<ubottu> share: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Gallomimia> http://pastebin.com/SkKLbi6b
<usr13> Gallomimia: uname -r    #Show us
<Gallomimia> 3.2.0-44-generic
<wheatthin> work, not good to be logged in as root
<wheatthin> worm*
<Gallomimia> this is not the computer i'm sitting at. this is a vps in the cloud
<worm> wheatthin: I am just too lazy to add a new user XD
<Gallomimia> running a root command line makes one exceedingly careful throughout the day
<Gallomimia> so, usr13 i am of the opinion that i should learn something about telling apt-get to properly delete old kernel packages
<Gallomimia> i've had it happen for me a time or two, but not always
<usr13> Gallomimia: sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6*
<wheatthin> Gallomimia, have you tried   sudo apt-get autoremove
<Gallomimia> yes
<wheatthin> and autoclean?
<OptimizedCoder> I have a question abt a tiling mgr (i3) that I installed - I notice it has created a i3.desktop under /usr/share/xsessions - however my .xsession doesn't use it - Can I edit it to use i3 to try it out (it's currently set to unity-2d)
<Gallomimia> do that all the time
<_userr> if my loop0 is  /dev/sda5/disks/root.disk    . if i want to move root.disk in /dev/sda6/disks/  , is it make problem?
<Gallomimia> none of this is fixing anything
<Smaug> usr13: soy_el_pulpo: so after a very long apt-get upgrade, I restarted my computer and the problem persists.  I run top, and it seems the processes taking up memory are compiz, oneconf-service, Xorg, nautilis, gnome-settings, nm-applet, python, update-notifier, bluetooth-apple, colord and more.  compiz takes up 2% mem, none take up more than that.  Does that provide any useful information?
<wheatthin> Gallomimia, sudo apt-get -f install
<usr13> Gallomimia: dpkg-reconfigure linux-server
<Gallomimia>  linux-server depends on linux-headers-server (= 3.2.0.45.54); however:
<Gallomimia>   Version of linux-headers-server on system is 3.2.0.48.58.
<Gallomimia> i think that might help usr13
<Smaug> i am not certain what many of those services are
<Smaug> certainly it doesn't seem like my computer is running out of resources
<Gallomimia> bloody irc client/bouncer not working :@
<_userr> sorry i'm add note . if my loop0 is  /dev/sda5/disks/root.disk    . if i want to move root.disk in /dev/sda6/disks/  , is it make problem? sda5 and sda6 are using fat32
<OptimizedCoder> _userr, the loop0 root.disk IS your WUBI install
<jrib> Gallomimia: do you have space now?
<usr13> Smaug: Try Unity 2D  (I think you can select it when logging in.)
<OptimizedCoder> _userr, you might need to be careful moving it around - follow the WUBI specific guides
<soy_el_pulpo> Smaug: clock on the "gear" icon right net to the login
<soy_el_pulpo> Smaug: maybe your machine requires special drivers for the video card...
<Kow> Gallomimia: to remove old kernels i normally do a "dpkg --get-selections | grep linux" and then manually remove old linux-headers and linux-image-generic by "sudo apt-get purge <package1> <package2> ..."
<worm> I am having a problem on my network connection - I can't connect to any of my wireless networks. However, aircrack-ng works correctly and I can still catch data packages to decrypt my wifi password.
<worm> It seems strange.
<wheatthin> worm, your wifi won't work while in scanning mode
<usr13> Gallomimia: dpkg -r linux-image-2.6.32-21-server
<Smaug> I am selecting Ubuntu 2D from the gear now
<usr13> Kow: http://pastebin.com/SkKLbi6b  #He has a list.
<Smaug> usr13: soy_el_pulpo: hooray it comes up!  thank you guys.
<usr13> Smaug: NP
<Smaug> thank you for being here and being helpful
<Kow> oh dear
<Smaug> will it be the default now or should i set it as the default somehow?
<soy_el_pulpo> Smaug: still need to find out why it did not work...
<soy_el_pulpo> Smaug: look for restricted drivers...
<Smaug> soy_el_pulpo: alright, how should i do this?
<worm> wheatthin: I have disabled the mon0 interface but the wireless connection is still not working. kernel message said that authentication with xxxxxx timed out.
<soy_el_pulpo> Smaug: click on the ubuntu icon, top left
<wheatthin> worm is it up?
<Gallomimia> usr13 what do all the numbers mean?
<soy_el_pulpo> type driver
<wojtex_> hello
<soy_el_pulpo> and something will appear..
<Kow> Gallomimia: look into installing ubuntu tweak and use that. It's a GUI frontend to keep your sytem clean and would wipe those old kernels with just a couple of clicks
<worm> I can see it with ifconfig.
<soy_el_pulpo> "additional drivers" I guess...
<usr13> Gallomimia: What?
<_userr> optimizedcoder thx for sugestion. but if want free from wubi(not depend with wubi), can i move it manuallly.
<wojtex_> could someone say my nick? I want to test notifications...
<usr13> Gallomimia: Did you remove one of them?
<wheatthin> wojtex_, negative
<wheatthin> :P
<wojtex_> :D
<worm> wheatthin: The kernel message has even told me the frequency... It should be up.
<wojtex_> thanks, it works :)
<usr13> Gallomimia: If so, remove a few more.  (Start from top of list, http://pastebin.com/SkKLbi6b )
<worm> And ifconfig shows it too.
<Kow> holy cow there are still 2.6 kernel packages on there :P
<Dr_willis> OptimizedCoder,  the default window maanger session is set in .dmrc  if you select it in lightdm, it should save the default to that file. then 'startx' should then start that session
<OptimizedCoder> _userr, typically whatever bootloader you have GRUB/GRUB2/Syslinux is going to be looking at that location for the root.disk - It's not going to be happy if you move it around and not tell it that it has been moved. Bad things can happen.
<wheatthin> worm, if mon0 is disabled then try using network manager
<Gallomimia> dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove linux-image-2.6.32-21-server, only the config
<Gallomimia>  files of which are on the system.
<usr13> Gallomimia: At the most only leave 2 or 3 (you only need one, the one you are using now).
<wheatthin> Gallomimia, did you try my suggestion?
<Smaug> soy_el_pulpo: yup, additional driver
<worm> wheatthin: which one? I am using the one on my gnome-shell.
<Gallomimia> yeah wheatthin. long before i showed up in here
<OptimizedCoder> Dr_willis, I just want to give i3 a try (surpassing unity)
<Smaug> the driver is not activated
<Smaug> so i will activate it now i suppose...
<soy_el_pulpo> Smaug: activate it....
<OptimizedCoder> Dr_willis, where does lightDM even come into the picture here>?
<soy_el_pulpo> you suppose right
<Smaug> :)
<wheatthin> worm, gnome-shell as in gnome 3?
<usr13> Gallomimia: df   #See what you have, (or don't have).
<Kow> Gallomimia: I have one more list for you to pastebin, "ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-headers*list"
<worm> wheatthin: Yes. I love that.
<wheatthin> me too.. Umm in network-manager up there
<wheatthin> where it says wi-fi
<wheatthin> click it
<worm> wheatthin: Yes. It shows a list of wi-fi networks found.
<HeyMan7-Cloud> Hey, who knows about CrossOver?
<HeyMan7-Cloud> And the ia32-libs bug
<reisio> HeyMan7-Cloud: you?
<HeyMan7-Cloud> What?
<somsip> !helpful | reisio
<somsip> reisio: either help, or don't. Those sort of comments are not welcome here
<soy_el_pulpo> Smaug: will it blend?
<Smaug> soy_el_pulpo: restarted, logging in now...
<soy_el_pulpo> Smaug: normal way
<soy_el_pulpo> Smaug: if you get stuck go to a terminal an reboot via cli, I am sure there is a more fancy way to do it...
<_userr> sorry , my connection is disconnected just now,
<HeyMan7-Cloud> Here's another way of putting it - How do you install ia32-libs into Ubuntu 13.04 64-bit? I keep getting this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5775750/
<Smaug> yeah i restarted the normal way.  so i tried to log in using normal ubuntu (what I assume is 3D), and some stuff came up.  a document I created on my desktop shows up, a bar on the lefthand side with icons shows up, but that is it. nothing inthe upper right, and I can't select the icons on the left
<Smaug> i can't select anything
<Smaug> it's like it got a little farther and then stopped
<soy_el_pulpo> wait...
<soy_el_pulpo> Smaug: let it zimmer...
<Smaug> ok
<Smaug> ha ok
<reisio> Someguy123: huh?
<reisio> somsip even
<reisio> n/m
<_userr> optimizedcoder ,ok.thx. maybe first step i'm not move method, but just copy it, and before i'm reboot, i'm edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg (i'm change old root.disk path) , is it true?
<_userr> or false?
<usr13> Gallomimia: You might need to replace -r with --purge
<soy_el_pulpo> Smaug: nothing?
<Gallomimia> http://pastebin.com/QbDZ9KZn
<soy_el_pulpo> Smaug: I meant simmer
<reisio> HeyMan7-Cloud: what version of Ubuntu?
<HeyMan7-Cloud> 13.04
<usr13> Gallomimia: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image*list
<OptimizedCoder> _userr, Like I said, I don't know much on these. you might want to follow official docs
<_userr> ok thx, no problem .don't attention that.
<Smaug> soy_el_pulpo: nothing
<usr13> Gallomimia: (Let's see what you have now?
<soy_el_pulpo> move the mouse all the way to the top....
<_userr> optimizedcoder
<_userr> ok
<_userr> i will try to follow official docs
<soy_el_pulpo> Smaug: maybe you have a bigger screen that the one you see in reality
<_userr> thank you
<OptimizedCoder> _userr, Are you using GRUB
<soy_el_pulpo> Smaug: it happened to me a couple of times
<Smaug> i see the gray bar at the top
<OptimizedCoder> OptimizedCoder, If so, as kthe grub guys
<_userr> optimizedcoder yes, i'm using it
<_userr> grub
<soy_el_pulpo> Smaug: mmm so it is missing something..
<Smaug> yeah
<Smaug> time to go back to 2D for debugging?
<soy_el_pulpo> Smaug: try changing the resolution via ctrl+alt+plus or minus....
<Gallomimia> usr13 this is recent yes
<usr13> Gallomimia: And go to top of list and do:  dpkg --purge linux-image-3.0.0-16-server   #If linux-image-3.0.0-16-server is at top of list.
<reisio> HeyMan7-Cloud: and you're on amd64?
<usr13> Gallomimia: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image*list    #Show us what is there *now*
<Smaug> ack, already restarted, okay I'll log in to 3D again and change resolution as you suggest
<HeyMan7-Cloud> I'm using 64-bit But, not amd, intel
<wheatthin> amd64 means 64bit
<soy_el_pulpo> smue: and that is the end of the rope for me, I do not use gui a lot
<HeyMan7-Cloud> ok
<Smaug> your suggested keyboard shortcuts have no effect
<soy_el_pulpo> Smaug: and that is the end of the rope for me, I do not use gui a lot
<usr13> Gallomimia: (As opposed to http://pastebin.com/SkKLbi6b which is what you had when you started.)
<Smaug> alright.  using 2D is probably better on my resources anyway rigtht?
<Smaug> thank you for your efforts
<wheatthin> not really :)
<soy_el_pulpo> no problem... also you can try other ubuntu variants...
<soy_el_pulpo> !lubuntu | Smaug
<ubottu> Smaug: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<wheatthin> Smaug, what's the problem with getting ubuntu 3d aka unity 3d?
<Gallomimia> dpkg --purge linux-image-2.6.32-34-server
<Gallomimia> dpkg: warning: there's no installed package matching linux-image-2.6.32-34-server
<reisio> HeyMan7-Cloud: okay, why is it you want to install ia32-libs?
<Gallomimia> ls remains unchanged
<Smaug> wheatthin: my desktop hangs
<wheatthin> reisio, to have multi-libs
<usr13> Gallomimia: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image*list    #Show us what is there *now*
<HeyMan7-Cloud> To be able to use CrossOver
<Smaug> i see icons and a file i put on desktop but nothing else when I log in
<wheatthin> Smaug, hangs how?
<Smaug> and can't click anything
<Smaug> though i can move my mouse
<Smaug> also I see the gray bar at the top but that is it
<_userr> optimizercode thx, i will learn it, and follow official,maybe need time,.
<reisio> wheatthin: he said crossover, nice try :p
<usr13> Gallomimia: (Or just look at the list yourself.)
<wheatthin> no launcher bar?
<Smaug> if launcher bar is the icons usually found in the upper right, then that is correct
<Kow> Gallomimia: try this "sudo apt-get purge linux-headers-3.2.0-34-generic linux-headers-3.2.0-34 linux-image-3.2.0-34-generic" no quotes. that should work.
<Kow> and after that command you will be about 5% of the way to removing all the old kernels from your system :)
<wheatthin> k.. Smaug I'd suggest deleting your ~/.config folder and relogging in
<usr13> Gallomimia: Look at the list.  (linux-image-2.6.32-34-server  is *not* on the list.)
<Smaug> wheatthin: k, will try
<usr13> Gallomimia: dpkg --purge linux-image-2.6.32-24-server
<HeyMan7-Cloud> Does CrossOver not work?
<Gallomimia> yup. nothing since 3.0
<Gallomimia> yes it agrees with you usr13
<reisio> HeyMan7-Cloud: what is it you want it for?
<usr13> Gallomimia: Again, go to top of list, work your way down.
<cowboybkit> hey
<HeyMan7-Cloud> Running Windows apps in Ubuntu
<Gallomimia> the command to remove them is dpkg --purge ??
<wheatthin> HeyMan7-Cloud, use wine
<usr13> Gallomimia: Stop when you get to  linux-image-3.2.0-45-generic
<usr13> Gallomimia: Yes
<usr13> --purge
<wheatthin> HeyMan7-Cloud, wine is free and still constantly maintained
<usr13> --purge  removes  everything,  including conffiles
<reisio> HeyMan7-Cloud: yeah, why not use Wine
<wheatthin> that's all crossover-linux is
<HeyMan7-Cloud> It won't install
<wheatthin> it will.. what's the errors?
<wheatthin> HeyMan7-Cloud, you try installing it via apt-get?
<HeyMan7-Cloud> Yep
<wheatthin> lemme see the output
<HeyMan7-Cloud> I've told you the errors before but here,
<HeyMan7-Cloud> Here is the terminal error - http://pastie.org/8053410
<Smaug> wheatthin: deleted ~/.config folder, logged in, same prob
<ewi_> try to install those packages individually HeyMan7-Cloud
<wheatthin> Smaug, then I'm guessing it didn't get installed all the way, or you partially updated and it got all messed up
<ewi_> maybe apt-get autoclean
<Smaug> i installed from a 12.04 cd, clicked yes to 3rd party and no to internet updates, and then when I installed it I apt-get'd
<wheatthin> apt-get'd what?
<usr13> Gallomimia: Did you say that the kernel you are using now is 3.2.0-44-generic ?
<HeyMan7-Cloud> what do you man ewi_
<HeyMan7-Cloud> mean*
<usr13> Gallomimia: uname -r  #Check again to make sure.
<ewi_> "sudo apt-get install gnome-exe-thumbnailer" HeyMan7-Cloud
<usr13> Gallomimia: uptime  #Tell us what it says.
<OptimizedCoder> ok, I"m asking this again - I have the i3 package (wm) installed - I notice it has created a i3.desktop under /usr/share/xsessions - however my .xsession doesn't use it - Can I (safely) edit it to use i3 to try it out (it's currently set to unity-2d)? Does .dmrc need to be changed as well?
<HeyMan7-Cloud> ewi_: And, what does that do, exactly?
<ewi_> it installs a package that wine needs
<usr13> Gallomimia: If  uname -r   returns  "3.2.0-44-generic", you might want to stop when you get to linux-image-3.2.0-43-generic
<HeyMan7-Cloud> oic
<HeyMan7-Cloud> I'll let you know if it works
<usr13> Gallomimia: uptime  #Tell us what it says.
<HeyMan7-Cloud> ewi_: The cmd you asked me to run worked but, wine still does not install
<usr13> Gallomimia: At any rate, when you get to linux-image-3.2.0-43-generic, you will most certainly have freed up enough free space in the /boot partition.  Use command   df   and see.
<lauratika> how can i test if HD has any trouble or is dying with a usb intallation?
<ewi_> you should notice HeyMan7-Cloud that the error you get now is one line shorter than before
<rafael> ¡Hola!
<wheatthin> anybody know the current kernel version?
<HeyMan7-Cloud> oh
<somsip> !info kernel-image | wheatthin
<ubottu> wheatthin: Package kernel-image does not exist in raring
<ewi_> so pick the next package that is not automagically installing and manually install it.  for example,  "sudo apt-get install kde-runtime" HeyMan7-Cloud
<zykotick9> somsip: linux-image perhaps?
<HeyMan7-Cloud> oh, i'll try that, thanks ewi_
<somsip> !info linux-image | wheatthin
<ubottu> wheatthin: linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0.25.43 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<usr13> lauratika: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5775790/
<somsip> zykotick9: yeah - no coffee today :/
<wheatthin> sweet got it :)
<Gallomimia> usr13 the boot partition has enough free space now. still the error remains.
<usr13> Gallomimia: What error are you getting now.
<usr13> Gallomimia: uptime   #Tell us what it says.
<Gallomimia> oh gawd get away
<Gallomimia> 12 days
<usr13> Gallomimia: What error are you getting now?
<HeyMan7-Cloud> ewi_: What about this line: http://pastie.org/8053950
<Gallomimia> nothing has changed, apt-get -f install says the same old same old
<Gallomimia> purge command doesn't seem to work
<Gallomimia> or im forming it wrong
<ewi_> "sudo apt-get install wine1.4-i386"?
<ewi_> HeyMan7-Cloud:
<HeyMan7-Cloud> Doesn't work
<usr13> Gallomimia: Paste the error(s)
<ewi_> maybe you need to try a different PPA HeyMan7-Cloud?
<HeyMan7-Cloud> How would one do that
<ewi_> are you trying to get netflix to work?
<HeyMan7-Cloud> I'm trying to install wine
<Gallomimia> http://pastebin.com/X0ZgkwMz apt-get -f install
<ewi_> HeyMan7-Cloud: http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu
<ewi_> make sure your PPA is current
<HeyMan7-Cloud> It is
<ewi_> try installing 1.5
<HeyMan7-Cloud> Error also
<HeyMan7-Cloud> I'll paste it
<HeyMan7-Cloud> ewi_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5775799/
<wheatthin> Gallomimia, sudo apt-get purge linux-server && sudo apt-get install linux-server
<ewi_> HeyMan7-Cloud: paste /etc/sources.list
<psusi> I don't think you can get netflix to work on linux since they use some Scumsoft DRM crap called silverlight
<HeyMan7-Cloud> what?
<Gallomimia> wheatthin will you describe what that does? i think the channel would like to know before they execute it
<wheatthin> psusi, yeah there's a tutorial on google for it, but it's a cruddy workaround
<Gallomimia> usr13 i read you
<ewi_> it works...
<wheatthin> Gallomimia, it'll remove the linux-server image, and reinstall only one
<Gallomimia> while the server is running? sounds dangerous
<wheatthin> not unless you reboot in between
<wheatthin> if you reboot inbetween, then it's dangerous
<wheatthin> until then, kernel will remain in memory
<usr13> Gallomimia: Do you see where it says, "Version of linux-headers-server on system is 3.2.0.48.58"?  Ok, from what you told us earlier you are running kernel version "3.2.0-44-generic".  If that is the case, why is it you *still* have kernels installed that are newer?  i.e. 3.2.0-45 and 3.2.0-48  I'm not sure what you've done, but you may need to reboot in order to straightnen the situation out.  Maybe someone else can make some sense of the situation, see http:
<HeyMan7-Cloud> ewi_: I really need to install ia32-libs
<ewi_> HeyMan7-Cloud: you have a file it's /etc/sources.list show it
<Gallomimia> usr13 do you think the system is bootable right now?
<ewi_> ok, then install
<usr13> Gallomimia: I really don't know.
<HeyMan7-Cloud> Doesn't work
<Gallomimia> i'd rather trash the entire system after recovering what's valuable.
<Gallomimia> than trying to reboot it
<wheatthin> try..
<lauratika> usr13 what i want to check if is the HD is defective, does not have any OS installed and im running ubuntu from a usb
<wheatthin> once your install your new kernel, it'll be fixed
<wheatthin> after reboot
<HeyMan7-Cloud> Sources.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/5775809/ ewi_
<Gallomimia> 48 just got installed
<Gallomimia> it went boom and broke on this update
<usr13> Gallomimia: It probably is, *but* when new kernels are installed, the system *tells* you that a reboot is needed.  Your sysop has ignored that and continued anyway.  Maybe someone elese here has better advise for you, I dono
<ewi_> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa HeyMan7-Cloud
<ewi_> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa HeyMan7-Cloud
<ewi_> woops...
<ewi_> "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa" HeyMan7-Cloud
<Gallomimia> actually i've noticed a large disparity between when things should tell me when the system needs a reboot and it never tells me to reboot it
<wheatthin> Gallomimia, if you don't, then how will the kernel crap take place?
<wheatthin> Gallomimia, do what you want, listen, don't listen.. I'm done
<usr13> Gallomimia: "a large disparity"?
<b4tn3t> Hello.. I need some advice for my VPS, I using Ubuntu 13.04. but something weird when I enter uname -r command. it give me wrong version..
<HeyMan7-Cloud> ewi_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5775814/
<Gallomimia> usr13 as in it never tells me when i need to reboot. motd is broken in its entirety
<wheatthin> HeyMan7-Cloud, just wine
<Gallomimia> the sysop is me, and im a total amateur. it's messed up i tell you. better to prepare for a reformat
<Gallomimia> in any case, what wheatthin suggested has fixed something
<usr13> Gallomimia: ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-3.2.0-45-generic.list  #Tell us what the date says.
<HeyMan7-Cloud> wheatthin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5775817/
<hello> hey guys, i used linux live usb creator to get the net install of ubuntu on a usb stick, but every time i try to install it, it installs it the system on the chip, not the computer.
<ewi_> HeyMan7-Cloud: ^^wheatthin "sudo apt-get install wine"
<Gallomimia> june 5th :/
<HeyMan7-Cloud> ewi_:
<HeyMan7-Cloud> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5775817/
<HeyMan7-Cloud> \
<HeyMan7-Cloud> Sorry.
<FloodBot1> HeyMan7-Cloud: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<michaela> hi i got this message when i tried to update ubuntu 12.04 after installing yacy "The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources."
<usr13> Gallomimia: The system should have been rebooted June 5th
<Gallomimia> shoulda coulda woulda... :/
<Gallomimia> this is a game server. people are playing
<usr13> Gallomimia: And then again on what ever date the 3.2.0.48 kernel was installed.
<Gallomimia> and i don't have any proper scripts to restart everything on reboot. im a bad sysop :P
<usr13> Gallomimia: That's ok.  You are learning.
<Gallomimia> i am. its fun as hell
<ewi_> "sudo apt-get autoremove && apt-get remove --purge wine && apt-get install wine"??
<usr13> Gallomimia: kernels are inportant.  ;)
<Gallomimia> yeah. i am very confused about the difference between debian stable and ubuntu
<Gallomimia> kernels twice a week with ubuntu
<Gallomimia> debian, quarterly?
<ewi_> different maintainers Gallomimia?
<usr13> Gallomimia: I'm afraid I've told you all I know, (we have wandered into philosophy).  ;)
<Gallomimia> with different aims. im trying to ask "why" really
<b4tn3t> hei All..
<Gallomimia> ted talks on philosophy :)
<xangua> Gallomimia: this is an interesting artitle about that http://raphaelhertzog.com/2011/11/17/people-behind-debian-mark-shuttleworth-ubuntus-founder/ other than that it woud be offtopic /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<hello> ubuntu net install keeps installing the system on the usb. any way to get it to install on the actal drive?
<_ACE> clear
<_ACE> ls
<wilee-nilee> hello, Use the something else option and manually install, point it at the area you want ubuntu.
<xangua> hello had that kind of issue with a netbook, you have to select manual instalation so you can manually set the partitions in the hd
<vectra> hello              point the installer to the HDD
<HeyMan7-Cloud> It failed ewi_
<thunder1212> clear
<wilee-nilee> hello, This happens when the usb is read as sda rather then the HD so look carefully.
<ewi_> which part HeyMan7-Cloud
<thunder1212> is there any way i can auto connect to mobile broadband
<hello> i did a manual install and formatted the disk, still wont install on my drive. i know the chip is sda, but, i dont know where else to tell ubuntu to install the system on sdb
<HeyMan7-Cloud> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5775841/ ewi_
<ewi_> maybe try to remove all wine from synaptic and then try to reinstall... i'm not sure HeyMan7-Cloud
<wheatthin> kI'm back.. worked for me :)
<wilee-nilee> hello, sda would be a harddrive not chip
<ewi_> try one command at a time HeyMan7-Cloud
<hello> sda is the chip, not the hard drive. sdb shows as 500gb, sda 1. sda is for sure the chp
<hello> chip
<ewi_> "sudo apt-get autoclean" "sudo apt-get remove --purege wine"
<ewi_> purge*
<ewi_> chip hello?
<wilee-nilee> hello, You are wrong but oh well, good luck.
<hello> my usb stick
<hello> im telling you, im not wrong.
<hello> thats what it shows
<HeyMan7-Cloud> "Package 'wine' is not installed, so not removed"
<ewi_> doesn't sound correct hello... paste your "fdisk -l"
<wheatthin> HeyMan7-Cloud, no, but I think you tried installing a different program that wasn't in the repo
<hello> i will. right now its downloading first set of files
<wheatthin> which is a dependency of wine
<HeyMan7-Cloud> I'm using sudo apt-get install
<ewi_> open synaptic package manager and remove all wine affiliated programs?
<HeyMan7-Cloud> not software center
<ewi_> then try again
<wheatthin> HeyMan7-Cloud, that's what he meant software-center
<ewi_> sudo apt-get remove --purge wine*
<ewi_> yeah, whatever not text based package manager.. search for wine a uninstall all
<HeyMan7-Cloud> Its not installed
<thunder1212> hi
<thunder1212> hi
<HeyMan7-Cloud> How come we cannot just install ia32-libs?
<ewi_> and your sure you ran"apt-get update"
<ewi_> then install it HeyMan7-Cloud.. whatever works
<HeyMan7-Cloud> It doesn't
<ewi_> then that's why.. i don't know.. i don't use linux so that i can use windows software
<HeyMan7-Cloud> That's what i'm asking, I need that to install so I can use CrossOver. You're helping me with wine
<wheatthin> crossover isn't supported by ubuntu.
<holstein> HeyMan7-Cloud: crossover is a commercial product. i would seek support with them
<HeyMan7-Cloud> Why is it not supported
<wheatthin> cause they don't maintain it
<wheatthin> HeyMan7-Cloud, did you try installing it before and it get stuck?
<HeyMan7-Cloud> Wine or CrossOver
<wheatthin> crossover
<holstein> HeyMan7-Cloud: it *is* supported.. by the maintainers of crossover.
<HeyMan7-Cloud> CrossOver works
<HeyMan7-Cloud> I used the .bin installer
<HeyMan7-Cloud> It just needs ia32-libs
<thunder1212> any way i can enable auto mobile broadband
<holstein> HeyMan7-Cloud: you should be able to find what you need in the repos
<b4tn3t> I read it on ubuntugeek dot com.. Crossover can be runned using wine
<michaela> hi i got this message when i tried to update ubuntu 12.04 after installing yacy "The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources."
<HeyMan7-Cloud> CrossOver is pretty much wine
<wheatthin> HeyMan7-Cloud, so did you try to install ia32-libs?
<HeyMan7-Cloud> YEs
<HeyMan7-Cloud> Yes*
<wheatthin> and it failed right?
<HeyMan7-Cloud> Yes
<wheatthin> so use your .bin installer with --uninstall
<wheatthin> and try wine again
<buu> Dear ubuntu friends how do I make it show me iphone pictures?
<HeyMan7-Cloud> But, why won't ia32-libs install
<wheatthin> cause your crossover is preventing it
<wheatthin> cause it's out of sourced
<HeyMan7-Cloud> How, crossover needs it
<wilee-nilee> michaela, Does it give you missing key info?
<wheatthin> HeyMan7-Cloud, because it wasn't built for this platform
<IdleOne> HeyMan7-Cloud: what is the exact error you get when trying to install ia32-libs?
<wheatthin> build
<hello> anyway, im looking at manually partitioning the disk, and, sda is my 1 gig flash drive, sdb is my actual hard drive
<Kyan[> can someone help me with bash scripting?
<Kyan[> ive made a script
<hello> any way to switcht hem around or something?
<IdleOne> Kyan[: #bash can
<michaela> wilee-nilee: under details it just says yacy
<Kyan[> can i paste it 2 you in query?
<HeyMan7-Cloud> IdleOne: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5775866/
<Dr_willis> hello,  why do you think you need to move them around?
<IdleOne> Kyan[: Please don't PM people assuming they can help you. I told you that #bash can help with bash scripting
<wilee-nilee> michaela, When you add a repo without a key you will get that warning.
<FoShizz> When I try to log in, all that happens is the screen flashes then I go back to the login screen. I think its X related. What do I delete?
<Kyan[> ahhh ok
<b4tn3t> HeyMan7-Cloud just try $ sudo apt-get install ia32-libs-multiarch
<hello> because when i format sdb, it still installs ubuntu on the sda, which is a flash drive
<hello> Dr_willis^
<holstein> FoShizz: i would try as a different user, and confirm.. then, if you can login as the new user, you know the issue is in the /home directory somewhere
<IdleOne> HeyMan7-Cloud: sudo apt-get -f install
<Dr_willis> hello,  you can tell it exactly where to install in the installer dialogs.
<HeyMan7-Cloud> What's with the "$" b4tn3t
<hello> wait, where is that!?
<Dr_willis> hello,  under the advanced 'somthing else' options
<michaela> wilee-nilee: how do i get this key
<buu> So
<FoShizz> I can login as a guest. I've had this problem before and it has somthing to do with x.
<Dr_willis> theres only like 2 buttons at that stage. ;)
<buu> I've attached the iphone via usb device and it tells me [4324776.831850] ipheth 2-1.1:4.2: Apple iPhone USB Ethernet device attached
<b4tn3t> no no it's just current shell sign.. as user or root
<Dr_willis> FoShizz,  your user setting/configs are breaking somthing. login at the console, and move/rename your config files (.config dir) and other .Dirs to some backup name or location and try logging in again
<buu> Can anyone give me a clue as to how to browse its files?
<Dr_willis> FoShizz,  also try removeing your .Xauthority file if its owned by root
<FoShizz> yes .Xauthrority thats what it was!
<FoShizz> brb im going to try it
<Dr_willis> running GUI apps via SUDO  and not GKSUDO   - can screw up that file
<HeyMan7-Cloud> b4tn3t IdleOne http://paste.ubuntu.com/5775870/
<wilee-nilee> michaela, Not sure, generally when you add repos where you get that info should have that as well.
<b4tn3t> HeyMan7-Cloud : apt-cache search ia32 << what the output?
<IdleOne> HeyMan7-Cloud: this is on ubuntu?
<HeyMan7-Cloud> IdleOne: Yes, 13.04
<wilee-nilee> michaela, If you had missing key info usually seen in a sudo apt-get update you could use that to get the key, if this is the problem.
<IdleOne> HeyMan7-Cloud: check your software sources in Software Center,  make sure that the Universe repository is enabled
<HeyMan7-Cloud> b4tn3t: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5775874/
<FoShizz> where is .Xauthority located?
<holstein> FoShizz: if you can login as guest, and other users it has to do with your /home directory
<FoShizz> but where is .Xauthority located?
<holstein> FoShizz: you can remove all the files in your /home directory.. the .hidden config files.. login... test.. then put back what you need
<FoShizz> i know it has somthing to do with x
<michaela> wilee-nilee: i didnt see it when sudo apt-get udate
<holstein> FoShizz: it doesnt.. if it did, the guest user wouldnt boot X
<holstein> FoShizz: you can test as i said to confirm
<madprops> what is that command that prints the ubuntu logo? :d
<FoShizz> ok how do i remove all my /home files?
<FoShizz> just /rm
<buu> rm works
<holstein> FoShizz: i would just move them out of the way with a file manager in the new user i made to test with.. or with gksudo a filemanager
<holstein> no reason to delete everything
<michaela> wilee-nilee: i think i need to authenticate this pacage how wold i do that
<HeyMan7-Cloud> IdleOne: Software Sources won't open
<HeyMan7-Cloud> Nvm
<FoShizz> so simple cut/paste the entire /home or just the contents?
<wilee-nilee> michaela, My guess is that you are missing a key, you might look to see on the web about this or the maintainers.
<HeyMan7-Cloud> IdleOne: It's enabled
<holstein> FoShizz: idealy, just what is broken, but since you dont know that, i say, move *all* the .config files.. the ones with the dots, and login and test.. replace what you need, such as the ones for your web browser...
<wilee-nilee> michaela, I'm  not sure yacy is even in the repos so not supported if so, just a heads up is all. ;)
<IdleOne> HeyMan7-Cloud: not sure how to help you. I suggest you contact Crossover support.
<FoShizz> ok
<michaela> ok thank wilee-nilee
<b4tn3t> so do I
<b4tn3t> hei friends I need some advice for my VPS
<FoShizz> do i just gksudo filemanager in tty?
<holstein> FoShizz: you do whatever you feel comfortable with... gksudo is for running GUI apps, so that wont work from tty
<FoShizz> how do you reccomend moving it?
<Dr_willis> FoShizz,  tty? if you mean the console, there are console/text based file managers like mc
<FoShizz> im fine with anything
<Dr_willis> or learn to use the command line. ;)
<FoShizz> midnight commander is preinstalled?
<buu> Dr_willis: Hey there, any idea on how to get pictures off an iphone4 via ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> why do you need to remove all of your home?
<linux_is_my_hero> anyone tried to install a brother MFC on ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> buu,  see if the iphone has an app like airdroid perhaps?
<Kyan[> mmmh
<Kyan[> how can i do to remote control my home pc?
<FoShizz> just the .configs
<buu> Dr_willis: I guess =[
<Dr_willis> buu,  or email them to yourself/dropbox/other services
<buu> Dr_willis: I was really hoping it would mount properly
<Dr_willis> FoShizz,  so use the command like commands to delete what you dont want.
<buu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<buu> This claims it supports it natively somehow
<Dr_willis> buu,  i never use the cables any more. not even on my android phone
<Dr_willis> FoShizz,  if .Xauthority is owned by root. 'sudo rm .Xauthority'
<Dr_willis> FoShizz,  for non root owned stuff you can use 'mv' to move them to some backup dir - in case you want them back
<Dr_willis> mkdir backups
<FoShizz> k
<Dr_willis> mv .config backups    (i think)
<FoShizz> no file found dr_willis
<Dr_willis> what did you type EXACTLY and whats your current path>
<FoShizz> im in the X11 dir
<FoShizz> i typed it right
<Dr_willis> FoShizz,  X11 dir? whats the EXACT path.
<FoShizz> sudo rm .Xauthority
<Dr_willis> .Xauthority is in your users home
<FoShizz> oh ok
<Dr_willis> ls -al /home/yourusername
<holstein> no need to remove them.. just move or rename til after you test
<Dr_willis> This is when the old addage 'the most dangerous thing to a ubuntu box is the end user'  seems to apply. :)
<Dr_willis> I have NO idea why you think you need to be in /etc/X11/
<holstein> yeah.. the issue is not in there if other users work fine
<FoShizz> what does 'la' mean?
<holstein> FoShizz: the issue will be in the config for unity or xfce.. or whatever
<FoShizz> Cool Dr_willis it worked thanks for your help!
<FoShizz> Thanks for your help too, holstein
<rosco_y> does anyone know how to tweak the screen geometry in 13.04?
<linux_is_my_hero> im trying to install one of two required files (ia32-libs or lib32stdc++) so i can install my printer & scanner drivers, and I am getting an error that I don't quite understand :-(
<rubs> Hello! anyone knows some sort of color themes for XCHAT
<histo> rubs: /j #xchat
<histo> rosco_y: xrandr
<histo> !xrandr | rosco_y
<ubottu> rosco_y: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Dr_willis> rubs,  the xchat homepage has some info on that last i looked.
<BALTA00> hi, anyone who speak spanish?
<BALTA00> alguien que hable español?
<Dr_willis> !es | BALTA00
<ubottu> BALTA00: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<histo> FoShizz: l = long listing format -a = list all including files begining with .
<rosco_y> histo: Thank You!
<hello> hey guys, just finished the net install, but noticed the boot loader was installed on the flash drive (sda). can i manually install it on sdb?
<Dr_willis> there was a dialog during the install  that had a pull down where to install it to.
<Dr_willis> I Belive after wards in the installed system you an also do a 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc' and it will ask where to install to.
<Dr_willis> if you are booting the flash drive. you would want to keep grub on the flash drive
<switching> how do i install all of the tools in oracle jdk 7 at once, instead of doing it one at a time as described here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/55848/how-do-i-install-oracle-java-jdk-7#55960
<Dr_willis> that way it wont mess with the windows boot loader if you remvoe the flash drive
<hello> i am not booting the flash drive, everything is installed on my hard drive...
<Dr_willis> hello,  weird that it installed to the flash then.. since you booted from the flash
<jswagner> hello: you can set bootloader position during the install (on the screen where you configure your partitions)
<Dr_willis> or did you even use the flash at all?
<jswagner> fixing it post install, I don't know off the top of my head
<Dr_willis> guess you could boot from flash, then remove flash, then do the command above. ;)
<Dr_willis> keep the flash for a backup boot device
<hello> reconfigured thegrub, seems to be working
<hello> brb
<rubs> Dr_willis thank you!
<azazel91> anybody know of a good html editor or ide that idents code
<buu> vim
<azazel91> is that free?
<hejki> yes
<buu> yes
<somsip> azazel91: er...all of them? You want heavy, full featured GUI or quick simple text editor?
<jbark> yup, vim you can set tab spaces, width etc.
<azazel91> full
<hejki> vim is the best, however it has semi-steep learning curve
<buu> YAY VIM
<somsip> azazel91: then look at the likes of netbeans, eclipse. Middle ground is maybe gedit and geany. fast and simple is vim. Not a full list of course
<azazel91> so can you give me a link to it
<buu> I have a better question, how do I get photos off an iphone4?
<hejki> also from the heavy end, i believe QtCreator works for many people as well
<Neozonz> anyone has any ideas for black screen before grub with blinking cursor
<hejki> buu: by paying gazillions in $ and sacrificing your first-born to great god Steve!
<Neozonz> other then nomodeset
<Neozonz> (initial install)
<jbark> a link for vim? just open a terminal and type vim
<jbark> or vi
<azazel91> so its already pre instaled?
<somsip> !who | azazel91
<ubottu> azazel91: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<buu> hejki: this video claims ubuntu supports it natively =[
<Kuroshita> ugh link?
<azazel91> do you guys mean sudo apt-get install vim
<hejki> buu: i was being sarcastic :)
<hejki> buu: not helpful, anyhow, off i go
<buu> hejki: =[
<xangua> buu: ubuntu does...and after a while a new iOS version is released and the support is broken...and so on with every ubuntu/iOS release neverending story :)
<Ari-Yang> azazel91, apt-cache search vim
<Ari-Yang> then sudo apt-get install whatever-thing-you-want-from-the-results
<azazel91> which of those vims is it
<joeytwiddle_> azazel91: grab vim-gtk too.  if you decide vim hurts your head too much, you could try cream ;)
<Ari-Yang> vim-gtk is the frontend, right?
<jbark> if you have a standard ubuntu installation, it should already be installed
<Ari-Yang> azazel91, open up terminal and type vim
<joeytwiddle_> right Ari-Yang
<somsip> azazel91: if you are having this much trouble finding vim, you may find using it to be a bit difficult. A simpler editor might be better for you
<joeytwiddle_> nono, throw him in at the deep end!  sink or swim!  :D
<azazel91> so what editor(one that indents please)
<Ari-Yang> lol azazel91 you're better off googling to get instant answers for this
<Ari-Yang> I'm sure you can find a page that has all the info you want
<somsip> azazel91: I've recommended 4 to you earlier. There are a lot.
<psusi> vim is the devil... emacs for the winz
<jswagner> ugh
<joeytwiddle_> azazel91: try geany then.  i never used it but i heard someone likes it
<azazel91> i already got netbeans but thats just for major programming languages
<buu> xangua: so do I do need to do something special to enable it?
<joeytwiddle_> it can't indent HTML?  :o
<azazel91> i want one that indents html/css and web design languages
<somsip> azazel91: you have one - netbeans
<azazel91> so are you sure it indents
<somsip> azazel91: SHIFT ALT F
<Ari-Yang> azazel91, why not just download and test them out yourself?
<Ari-Yang> both VIM and emacs
<somsip> Ari-Yang: though I agree with your recommendations, I think it's best to give realistic advice for the user here...
<Dr_willis> vim is worth learning the basics of - because its almost always avaiable in some form or another. Handy for rescue operations  or working on other systems which may not be what you are used to.
<Ari-Yang> I have VIM myself, will probably get vim-gtk cuz I like GUI for text editing
<Random833> Dr_willis: when are you not going to be able to scp the file out, edit it, and scp it back in?
<Random833> or edit over sshfs with your favorite local text editor, if you're feeling fancy
<somsip> Dr_willis: I know that, you know that, and Ari-Yang knows that. But maybe azazel91 should be working up to that as his skills increase
<Dr_willis> Random833,  i just use  the sshfs  thing :) so i dont need to scp it back and forth.
<Random833> also you know what else is available? ed. and it has a lot less basics than vi.
<Dr_willis> I recall some dos edit, clone ages ago. :) but  not seen it in years on linux
<Dr_willis> fte was a handy editor thats often overlooked also.
<Random833> fun fact, there's an edlin clone that runs on linux
<azazel91> so which vim is it vim gnome/vim tiny/vim athena/vim gtk/vim nox
<Random833> azazel91: what desktop environment are you using?
<Ari-Yang> azazel91, run sudo apt-get install vim vim-gtk
<Ari-Yang> then it will install the required deps too
<Random833> if you're running gnome, you probably want vim-gnome, otherwise vim-gtk
<slackin> #pugbot needs 1 to start now! (UrT version-4.1.1)
<azazel91> im using ubuntu 12.04
 * Random833 isn't altogether clear on what the difference is tbh
<jbark> azazel91: did you try typing vi in a terminal window?
<somsip> Random833: usually, they are compiled with support for slightly different options
<azazel91> jbark what next
<somsip> it begins...
<rafael> sda español?
<Dr_willis> !vi
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<rafael> alguien habla español?
<Dr_willis> !es
<cobalt237> Running 12.10 x64 bit my internet just stopped working and now I can't ping my router even though I have an IP address from dhcp
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Guest20882> anyone here speak spanish?
<somsip> !es | Guest20882
<ubottu> Guest20882: please see above
<Neozonz> anyone wanna help me get my network card wokring on ubuntu?
<cobalt237> What's strange though is if I ping my router, I only get one response back
<jbark> azazel91: if it opened, you should see VIM -Vi IMproved
<jbark> if that worked, you have vim.
<joeytwiddle_> you forgot to tell him :q he won't be back for hours
<jbark> ha!
<BALTA> anyone who can help a Windows user who want change to linux?
<utfans05> BALTA: whats your question?
<BALTA> I have a AMD FX PC with 16gb of RAM
<BALTA> I want a nice desktop
<BALTA> what distro is good for start?
<Kyan[> hey
<Kyan[> where is the ubuntu keymap?
<Kyan[> what folder?
<Kyan[> im from precise
<FloodBot1> Kyan[: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<utfans05> BALTA: depends on what you want. ubuntu is a great start for learning.
<HeyMan7-Cloud> Hey, I recently updaded to 13.04 and .sh files no longer run as a program
<HeyMan7-Cloud> Help  plz
<jbark> BALTA: try out knoppix if you just want to play around
<azazel91> well i installed vim using apt get and dont know where it is
<jbark> knoppix is a CD based linux OS that will not install on your windows PC.
<utfans05> jbark: BALTA could also use the live version of ubuntu
<BALTA> I have installed ubuntu 12.04
<jbark> utfans05: yes, I always forget about that for some reason.
<BALTA> I tried to change the appearance, but I made a mess
<utfans05> BALTA: what did you try to do?
<BALTA> I removed the bar that was left
<Dr_willis> and how did you remove that?
<SARC> Hello. I have been able to disable tty2-tty6 in /etc/default/console-setup and /etc/inittab.  How can I disable tty7 (so that pressing Ctrl+F7 does nothing instead of showing a black screen)?
<azazel91> is vim gtk it?
<Dr_willis> azazel91,  'vim' is a cli app. vim-gtk might be the name of the gtk/X gui one.
<BALTA> and Install Cinnamon entorne
<Dr_willis> azazel91,  try tab completion.
<BALTA> and it's not look nice
<Dr_willis> BALTA,  cinnamon can break ubuntu,  i suggest just using the normal ubuntu desktop
<azazel91> what you mean by tab completion
<Dr_willis> BALTA,  try removeing cinnamon.
<Dr_willis> azazel91,  bash FUNdamentals..     comman<tab>   on the cli.. fills in command names and other info
<Dr_willis> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<BALTA> how i can remove it?
<Dr_willis> BALTA,  how did you install it?
<BALTA> I don't remember, I folow a guide from google
<BALTA> using command
<Dr_willis> find the guide.. and hope it has a Uninstall section..
<BALTA> let me check if i can find it
<Dr_willis> Or if its a new install..   just reinstall.
<azazel91> dr willis how did you install vim
<Dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/142533/how-do-i-remove-cinnamon
<Dr_willis> azazel91,  normally 'sudo apt-get install vim' I dont use the X versions of vim.  i just run it in a terminal
<jbark> BALTA: do you remember if you used apt-get install cinnamon?
<BALTA> yes, I use a comand like it
<azazel91> i tried that and it says that it got the newest version
<cobalt237> If I can get just one ping back from my router does that indicate something wrong with the routing table?
<Dr_willis> azazel91,  so the exact issue is?
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get --purge autoremove cinnamon      (from that askubuntu guide)
<Dr_willis> for removeing cinnamon
<Guest59774> sup people
<weizhao> "Last_SQL_Error: Error 'Duplicate entry *** "  !   anyone help?
<Dr_willis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1987942   11.10 How to remove cinnamon and use Unity
<azazel91> well i tried what ari yang said sudo apt-get install vim dtk
<azazel91> gtk
<azazel91> *
<Dr_willis> azazel91,  what was the EXACT command you used?
<azazel91> sudo apt-get install vim-gtk why
<azazel91> is that not the gui
<Dr_willis> and did you try typing 'vim-gtk' in a terminal?
<Dr_willis> or 'vim<tabkey>'
<azazel91> it says command not found
<Morph4me> just has to type gvim in terminal to pop the gui  after installing vim-gtk
<Dr_willis> perhaps its called gvim then - i dont use the X guis for vim.
<somsip> weizhao: better of ni the #mysql channel
<Dr_willis> !find gvim
<jbark> azazel91: I think vim-gtk is for kubuntu
<somsip> *in
<ubottu> Found: vim-gnome, vim-athena, vim-gtk
<Global_Radio> does anyone know how to get a simple clock screensaver for ubuntu? i'm not picky about the type of clock or any other details, though seconds would be a nice touch.
<Dr_willis> Global_Radio,  check out xscreensavers package
<nerdtron> hello
<azazel91> so ari yang was wrong
<nerdtron> my 1st time here in the irc
<Dr_willis> gtk is using the gtk libs.. its not 'for' kubuntu. its Just VIM with a GTK widgits
<somsip> nerdtron: this is the ubuntu support channel. Do you have an issue or are you just looking to chat?
<Global_Radio> Dr_willis, i have downloaded that. which one tells time?
<jbark> Dr_willis: thanks
<Global_Radio> Dr_willis, thanks btw for your response :)
<Dr_willis> Global_Radio,  theres dozens of screensavers you can download as part of the xscreesaver packages.. use the package manager to search
<azazel91> so which vim is it if its not gtk
<Dr_willis> vim-gtk is VIM with the GTK GUI widgit set..
<Morph4me> azazel: assuming you have install vim-gtk ....an example to open  syslog in the vim gui ....type in terminal : gvim /var/log/syslog
<Morph4me> installed*
<Dr_willis> looks like any of the GUI vims are called gvim
<Dr_willis> or they make a link from gvim to their real vinary
<azazel91> so how do i put it on the unity panel
<Dr_willis> run it from a terminal, right click, pin to panel
<Dr_willis> is one way
<Global_Radio> Dr_willis, do you mean to say that there are tons of packages that i can download that will add screensavers to xscreensavers?
<Dr_willis> Global_Radio,  yes. searching the package manager  tools will show that.
<Global_Radio> Dr_willis, what is "package manager tools"?
<Dr_willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<Dr_willis> or the large SOFTWARE CENTER icon
<mogaj> I am getting internet disconnected regularly ... am unable open websites here are the details http://ubuntuone.com/4qI6VD10nUN01lSdh8DuYX   please guide me
<madprops> anything better than comix? hopefully not qt
<Global_Radio> Dr_willis, are you still here?
<Zero_kool> whats happening?
<Global_Radio> does  anyone know if there's a program that will display a live working clock in terminal, as a simple line of text?
<Global_Radio> NOT date
<holstein> mogaj: are the windows boxes using the same settings?
<Zero_kool> qclear
<holstein> mogaj: looks like you have edited the file that says "do not edit this file"..
<mogaj> holstein: how can i check ?
<somsip> Global_Radio: use date and a format string, eg: date +"%H:%S"
<mogaj> will ipconfig enough?
<somsip> Global_Radio: then just wrap it in a loop to keep updating it regularly
<holstein> mogaj: what is http://auticmatic.com/ ?
<holstein> mogaj: is that a typo?
<mogaj> holstein: i did not put that ... it was there in the results
<Global_Radio> somsip, how do you wrap it in a loop?
<holstein> mogaj: thats not in my results.. im on stock 12.04.. what are you using?
<somsip> Global_Radio: like this http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/bash-infinite-loop/
<somsip> Global_Radio: or http://is.gd/aEOILC
<mogaj> holstein: this internet issue has been persisting for the past week ... i couldnot get correct response from any one ... initially there was no /etc/resolv.conf file  .... but i used this echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null by some guidance at this IRC channel but it did not resolve right now i am stuck here ... can you guide me to configure this properly?
<uw> rythembox is garbage hopefully it goes away next release
<uw> worst program
<uw> i mean, really terrible
<holstein> mogaj: i would undo what ever you have done.. you have typos in there and links to addresses that dont exist such as http://auticmatic.com/
<splinter701> i like audacious for audio programs uw
<holstein> mogaj: i would load up the live CD that you installed from, so you can see that its not A. the hardware and B. the operating system.. then, you can move on to who or whatever broke your setup
<mogaj> holstein : undo does that should i delete /etc/resolv.conf file?
<holstein> mogaj: it means, i suggest that you *cafefully* review exactly what you have done, and undo it
<uw> splinter701, does audacious play lists and stuff?  I'm looking for a program like foobar for linux but nothing is close
<splinter701> yep, you can roll your own lists
<holstein> mogaj: if that was editing that file that says "do not edit this file", then, reverting that would be a great first step
<splinter701> actually uw, audacious is often compared to foobar, it seems to be the closest equivalent
<Global_Radio> somsip, what is the bestway to get a precision CLI clock with seconds?
<uw> splinter701, hmm i honestly never heard of it, however i check it out as I'm interested now
<arooni-mobile> is there something that functions like kalarm (i can have pop up modal messages at specified times)?  without installing kalarm?
<arooni-mobile> is there something that functions like kalarm (i can have pop up modal messages at specified times)?  without installing kalarm (its pretty bulky since i'm using unity).  using ubuntu 13.04
<arooni-mobile> sorry for repeat
<somsip> Global_Radio: search on google I guess <shrugs>
<Global_Radio> somsip, did you just tell me how to do it?
<splinter701> uw, yeah its not as well known as it doesnt com prepackaged with the major distros
<mogaj> holstein: i undid the changes made to head file ... i also created /etc/resolv.conf fiel ... do i have to delete it too?
<holstein> mogaj: i would undo the changes you have made
<armin> -    public string default_background {get; set; default = "#2C001E";}
<armin> +    public string default_background {get; set; default = "#000000";}
<armin> jesus.....
<holstein> mogaj: you can always refer to the log of this channel if you forget what advice a volunteer gave you
<armin> hardcoded ubuntu colours. when i see stuff like that, i reach for my gun.
<mogaj> holstein : how can i look at the logs?
<holstein> mogaj: this is where i get when i search "ubuntu irc channel logs" http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<mogaj> holstein: thankyou
<holstein> you can go by the date.. or, sometimes you can just search a nick, or a phrase
<Programmer_> http://youtu.be/sE_sS_5MbXU i love my school
<jaybravo> Running 13.04, random freezing. What logs might help?
<jaybravo> No keyboard combos can get out of the freeze.
<Dr_willis> ssh in and check dmesg output perhaps.
<Dr_willis> if you cant ssh in, then the system is tottally frozen,  if you can ssh in. it may be a X video driver issue (most common cause)
<jaybravo> Thx.
<Seven_Six_Two> jaybravo, if you've had the pc for more than a few months, blow out the fans and heatsinks with compressed air.
<jaybravo> Its a thinkpad x220. Pretty recent build and new laptop.
<Seven_Six_Two> jaybravo, did you try to get to tty as well as the sysrq codes?
<jaybravo> Its usually firefox that seems to cause it. Or maybe a web site i'm on
<Seven_Six_Two> jaybravo, the mouse cursor freezes as well?
<mogaj> I am getting this error 'sudo resolvconf -u resolvconf: Error: /etc/resolv.conf isn't a symlink, not doing anything.'  how to recify this?
<jaybravo> Mouse works. Function keys can alter sceen brightness
<deezed> jaybravo: yes, what about ctrl+alt+F2? can you get to the tty2?
<Seven_Six_Two> jaybravo, during "freeze"?
<jaybravo> Yup
<Seven_Six_Two> jaybravo, that's not frozen. What isn't responding?
<jaybravo> No, on fn pg up/down
<deezed> jaybravo: can you try to debug from there?
<jaybravo> I will.
<Hexxeh> has Ubuntu been confirmed to boot on a 2013 Macbook Air yet?
<Seven_Six_Two>  what's fn page up?
<deezed> Seven_Six_Two: a shortcut maybe
<jaybravo> Fn key is thinkpads command key
<jaybravo> F4
<Seven_Six_Two> jaybravo, and that's the only thing that doesn't work during the freeze?
<jaybravo> Fn f4 puts it to sleep fn page up brightens etc
<jaybravo> Only thing that does work
<Seven_Six_Two> or the only thing that does work?
<deezed> jaybravo: yes. which desktop are you using?
<jaybravo> That and the mouse
<jaybravo> Unity
<XxEDDARDxX> jaybravo
<XxEDDARDxX> hey yall
<jaybravo> Im might see if xfce causes the same problems
<XxEDDARDxX> how's it going
<Seven_Six_Two> jaybravo, can you try alt+ctrl_f1 next time it happens, and check both top and dmesg to see if you can figure out what's going on. note high processor usage and memory limits.
<Seven_Six_Two> jaybravo, you can issue "sudo service lightdm restart" to reset your login.
<deezed> jaybravo: yes, and also trying the other desktop can be usefull to know where is the problem
<deezed> jaybravo: Seven_Six_Two, just if he is using lightdm...
<jaybravo> I'll give it a shot. But that combo usually doesnt work either
<Seven_Six_Two> deezed, true, but it's default
<jaybravo> I'm goig to see if i can ssh in from my desktop next time
<jaybravo> Wierd, that only thinkpad utils work
<Seven_Six_Two> jaybravo, ssh in first, and use watch "dmesg | tail -20"
<Seven_Six_Two> then try to cause freeze
<jaybravo> Its a complete lock out
<deezed> yes
<jaybravo> Seven_Six_Two: I will try that. Thx
<deezed> jaybravo: also you could try to update, if you didnt do it yet, and then debug, or boot as a recovery mode and try to repair broken packages
<Killcraft> Does anyone know if you convert video files to iso on devede and then burn them to a dvd will the dvd play in a standard dvd player?
<benihana68> icult
<deezed> Killcraft: yes it will if you burn it properly as a video dvd, not as files
<splinter701> depends on the software you use killcraft
<splinter701> i havent had much success doing that, but some people say it works
<Killcraft> how do you burn it properly as a video dvd?
<mogaj> how can i download ubuntu 12.04 with updates till now to install in system which has no internet connection?
<Killcraft> I was just going to use brasero
<splinter701> i'd say give it a try, blank dvds are cheap
<deezed> Killcraft: brasero is fine. just open brasero and create a video project
<Killcraft> Okay, thank you :)
<deezed> Killcraft: dont do it from a file manager
<rudolf_> hi all
<rudolf_> I am not able to control screen brightness using my function keys and neither from settings.
<rudolf_> I tried editing the brightness file in /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.0/backlight/acpi_video0 but still no effect.
<CoreISP> samsung?
<rudolf_> The brightness file is getting edited by function keys and by slider too but the brightness doesnt change. I have sony.
<zykotick9> mogaj: i'd see "/msg ubottu foo" with foo equal to aptoncd & offline.  good luck.
<scorpo> hi
<scorpo> anyone here?
<rudolf_> sorry got dc
<rudolf_> CoreISP did you say something?
<rudolf_> or anyone?
<rudolf_> There are two files name brightness and actual_brightness there and both hold the same valu and both are getting changed by function keys but still there is no effect on the brightness.
<scorpo> I'm looking for some assistance in installing Ubuntu to a USB drive, with the entire install being encrypted.
<rudolf_> Why would one want the installation to be encrypted?
<Ben64> to be difficult to recover
<scorpo> Because the person I'm making it for needs security.
<rudolf_> Scorpo needs security for what? For installing?
<scorpo> No, I want the entire USB dirve containing the Ubuntu installation to be encrypted.
<scorpo> I understand that I need the "Alternate Install DVD". Can someone please tell me the latest version of Ubuntu that I can get the alternate install dvd for, and where to get it?
<scorpo> I want it to run on a 32 bit system.
<rudolf_> But why should the installation media be encrypted? I mean what sensitive data can it contain?
<scorpo> I'd rather not get into the reasons, thanks.
<rudolf_> Just asking out of curiosity. Sorry.
<scorpo> no problem.
<scorpo> It's a bit of a long story.
<rudolf_> okies :)
<scorpo> Basically I don't want another person poking around in any of the files whatsoever. System files or otherwise.
<rudolf_> oh
<mogaj> hi what does this mean "resolvconf: Error: /etc/resolv.conf isn't a symlink, not doing anything" ... how to rectify this?
<basss> hello, whats the fastest way to transfer files over the local network from one machine to another ? i've tried scp it gave me a 100kb/s speed
<scorpo> So rudolf, are you able to assist me?
<deezed> mogaj: hey, have you came here about 30 minutes ago?
<aeon-ltd> basss: anything not secured would be faster
<splinter701> basss you could use samba
<deezed> mogaj: asking about freezing thing?
<mogaj> deezed: no
<basss> splinter701: is samba supported originally by linux/unix ?
<mathfreak> basss: vsftp. If the files are very large, use an external HD
<rudolf_> scorpo, no..Sorry
<mogaj> deezed: why do you ask?
<deezed> mogaj: so it seems that somebody had a problem just like yours
<scorpo> rudolf, okay, thanks anyway.
<splinter701> basss yeah there is a package for it in the ubuntu repos
<mogaj> deezed: i am having problem with internet
<splinter701> you can configure it with /etc/samba/smb.conf
<basss> mathfreak: does it require an ftp server ?
<basss> splinter701: okay
<dionysus> 哪里有中文频道啊？
<deezed> mogaj: are you using unity? and do you have any problem with freezing commands?
<basss> splinter701:  thanks
<deezed> mogaj: what is exactly your problem?
<mogaj> deezed: using unity ... not having freezing commands
<mathfreak> basss: vsftp is what I would use to turn a computer into an FTP server.
<scorpo> I'm looking for some assistance in installing 32-bit Ubuntu to a USB drive with the entire install being encrypted. I understand that encrypting the entire install is an option on the "Alternate Install DVD". Can someone tell me where to get this, one the latest Ubuntu version is that is availabe on the Alternate DVD?
<mogaj> deezed: no problem with freezing commands
<deezed> mogaj: ok so what is your problem?
<mathfreak> basss: So no. You don't need a dedicated FTP server to use vsftp.
<scorpo> I'm looking for some assistance in installing 32-bit Ubuntu to a USB drive with the entire install being encrypted. I understand that encrypting the entire install is an option on the "Alternate Install DVD". Can someone tell me where to get this, oand whatthe latest Ubuntu version is that is available on the Alternate DVD?
<scorpo> (sorry, corrected spelling errors)
<deezed> scorpo: there is nothing on ubuntu's official website?
<scorpo> Not that I was able to find.
<scorpo> It talks about how to install to a USB drive, but not on encrypting the drive.
<mogaj> deezed: http://ubuntuone.com/4qI6VD10nUN01lSdh8DuYX the problem
<mathfreak> scorpo: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads You can download an alternative image torrent file here.
<deezed> scorpo: have you tried to use one of the options there, burn a normal dvd, boot from it and try an alternate install from there?
<scorpo> mathfreak: thank you
<basss> mathfreak: ill give it a try
<basss> mathfreak: thanks
<mogaj> deezed: right now i am bactracking the problem ... initially there was no resolv.conf file in /etc from there i am starting
<scorpo> deezed: yes, I tried that. It only had the option to encrypt the home directory, not the entire drive.
<HeyMan7-Cloud> Hey, I got a problem, when I recently updated to 13.04 I cannot open .sh files as programs anymore.
<mathfreak> Where's a good channel for me to ask questions about learning how to make Linux kernel modules?
<mathfreak> HeyMan7-Cloud: Are the executable permission bits set?
<wilee-nilee> scorpo, the alternative is a net install now, however  believe you can encrypt with the live installer.
<wilee-nilee> I*
<HeyMan7-Cloud> As in "allow executing as a program"
<HeyMan7-Cloud> ?
<scorpo> Hi wilee-nilee. I'm not sure what you mean by a "net install". Could you elaborate? Is that still something you download and burn to disc and then run it to install Ubuntu?
<mathfreak> HeyMan7-Cloud: I believe that's the option.
<deezed> mogaj: ok. Sorry to ask stupid questions, but have you tried to update, dist-upgrade, or repair broken packages?
<HeyMan7-Cloud> Then yes, its checked
<scorpo> wilee-nilee: On the live installer it had the option to encrypt, but I believe that was only if I was intalling to my hard drive, not my USB flash drive.
<wilee-nilee> scorpo, Net installs are you get a 25MB or so iso that links you to the repos to install from. More choices like servers...etc, much like the original alternatve, the net install has been around as long as the rest I believe.
<mogaj> deezed: right now i am planning on reinstalling as updates upgardes did not work but i would like to know how can i download ubuntu 12.04 with all the updates till now?
<wilee-nilee> scorpo, The encrypt is for the install point t where you want usb or HD does not matter.
<wilee-nilee> it*
<jcrza> Hey guys. Has anyone actually managed to get the wifi working on 12.10 (or is it .04) on surface pro?
<mathfreak> HeyMan7-Cloud: Hmm... no clue.
<scorpo> wilee-nilee: I see. Sounds like I missed something during the install process then.
<jcrza> I saw/followed all the guides but no luck.
<deezed> scorpo: cant you just install it normally and then encrypt everything with another software?
<scorpo> wilee-nilee can you tell me where I could find one of these net installers?
<jcrza> I got wpa_gui to start and it connects to my network but I get no IP
<HeyMan7-Cloud> mathfreak: Because it won't run it in terminal and you cannot 'make' terminal load it
<scorpo> deezed no, you can't encrypt after-the-fact on the boot partition.
<wilee-nilee> scorpo, THat link earlier has the net install. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<deezed> mogaj: the problem about get the all the last updates is that sometimes they are pretty new, like from yesterday. So I would advise you to get the ubuntu 13.04 which is probably the one with most last updates by default
<mathfreak> HeyMan7-Cloud: What sorts of commands have you tried on running your script?
<HeyM-Cld> Uhh
<deezed> mogaj, otherwise you could just install 12.04 and wait for one day to get internet somewhere else maybe, and then update. its not thaaat bad
<HeyM-Cld> Java
<jcrza> I just got klined for asking for help :( what's that about?
<scorpo> wilee-nilee ohhhhhh, sorry, I get it now! I thought those had something to do with networking or running a server or something. I misunderstood what they were.
<scorpo> wilee-nilee thanks for clarifying!
<jcrza> Just trying to run ubuntu on a surface pro :\
<wilee-nilee> scorpo, No problem, good luck.
<mathfreak> HeyM-Cld: I guess what I mean is, have you tried "bash <filename>.sh", "sh <filename>.sh", or "./<filename>.sh" on the command line yet?
<HeyM-Cld> No, lemme try it
<Dr_willis> heh, makes me wonder how else he could have tried running it. ;)
<HeyM-Cld> It works :) Now, how do you make that automatic?
<HeyM-Cld> Like when I click it
<mathfreak> HeyM-Cld: Well, what I believe should be happening is that when you tick the box to "allow executing as a program," that should happen automatically.
<deezed> lol =)
<seriously_random> #askadvice
<seriously_random> oops
<mathfreak> HeyM-Cld: I'm not sure why it's not doing that. Try right-clicking the file and see what sorts of options it brings up.
<Kuroshita> https://launchpad.net openid seems to be down, can anyone else verify?
<HeyM-Cld> Maybe a bug
<wilee-nilee> jcrza, Here is some info. http://askubuntu.com/questions/265644/dual-boot-surface-pro-with-ubuntu
<mathfreak> HeyM-Cld: To double-check, can you type "ls -l" into the command line in the directory where your .sh file is?
<Kuroshita> error I'm getting on askubuntu is "No OpenID endpoint found. "
<wilee-nilee> jcrza, More here. http://www.geek.com/microsoft/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-the-surface-pro-1539262/
<HeyM-Cld> How do you set the directory in terminal
<somsip> HeyM-Cld: cd
<michaela> hi dose anyone have any experience with bitmessage i went on the bitmessage irc and got no one is familiar with ubuntu
<splinter701> i just installed bitmessage
<splinter701> hadn't heard of it before today, but the instructions on the wiki seemed pretty clear
<mathfreak> HeyM-Cld: cd <directory path goes here>
<HeyM-Cld> mathfreak: Here - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5776182/
<HeyM-Cld> I'm trying to run xwom.sh
<michaela> splinter701: so have i my question is do you have to run the command every time you use it or can i run it as a native app
<splinter701> as far as i can tell you have to run it from the command line using "python bitmessagemain.py"
<rudolf_> Does anyone have any idea how to change the brightness?
<splinter701> just script it if you want a desktop icon
<rudolf_> I googled but couldnt find a working answer.
<mathfreak> HeyM-Cld: Huh... that should run without issue (at least on Unity, I think)
<rudolf_> Everyone is asking to edit the brightness file but it doesnt work.
<HeyM-Cld> Yeah, Like I said before it worked on 12.10
<michaela> splinter701: can u send me a link showing me haw to do that
<true_techie> is it possible to upload a folder to an ftp server from the terminal?
<HeyM-Cld> Hey k1l_
<splinter701> this is the command: cd $HOME/PyBitmessage/src/ && python bitmessagemain.py
<splinter701> taken from: https://bitmessage.org/wiki/Compiling_instructions#other_Distros
<mathfreak> HeyM-Cld: Yeah, sounds like the behavior changed. I'm not sure how to change that.
<basss> mathfreak: any idea how to get vsftpd working on ubuntu ? i'm having a problem with authentication
<mathfreak> basss: What's the issue?
<michael__> bgl doido
<basss> mathfreak: im getting asked for username and password, im using my username on the pc & its password
<basss> mathfreak: i get the following reply "ftp: Login failed"
<mathfreak> basss: Hmm... Did you edit the conf file for vsftpd?
<mathfreak> basss: I usually follow this guide when I set up vsftpd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=518293
<mathfreak> basss: It sounds like the relevant line you want to look at in /etc/vsftpd.conf is "#local_enable=YES"
<basss> mathfreak:i'll check it out
<Dr_willis> evil ftp. ;)  Wheres the people yelling  'use ssh/scp!'
<mathfreak> Haha, by the way, do you know which channel I should go to for asking about linux kernel modules?
<Dr_willis> perhaps #kernel
<Dr_willis> depends on what you are asking also. ;)
<mathfreak> I'll be asking about how to get modprobe to know about module dependencies. I'm gonna write two modules for an assignment.
<Dr_willis> kernel Development... /me hides
<Dr_willis> ;P
<benbloom> is it possible to break a ext4 disc by filling it too completely?
<benbloom> I have an external usb drive which I had filled to within a few hundred MB (640G drive) and now I cant seem to mount it
<nerdtron> benbloom: plug it in and type lsblk
<nerdtron> and also sudo fdisk -l
<nerdtron> post the output here
<benbloom> lsblk for the drive is sdi      8:128  0 596.2G  0 disk
<benbloom> Disk /dev/sdi: 640.1 GB, 640135027712 bytes
<benbloom> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 77825 cylinders, total 1250263726 sectors
<benbloom> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<benbloom> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<benbloom> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<FloodBot1> benbloom: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<benbloom> Disk identifier: 0x00000000
<benbloom> sorry
<rudolf_> Do i need to install drivers for my nvidia graphics card or are they preinstalled?
<rudolf_> Maybe the brightness control isnt working due to absence of proper drivers.
<splinter701> the open source drivers are in the kernel already
<splinter701> you can install the proprietary ones from nvidia to (maybe) get better performance and control
<raulsh> something weird happened
<rudolf_> ok...thanks splinter701
<benbloom> nerdtron: http://pastebin.com/mg1BEXtH
<nerdtron> benblom: Disk /dev/sdi doesn't contain a valid partition table - what was the last thing you where doing before this happened?
<benbloom> nothing with regards to that drive
<benbloom> I had all my drives mounted via aufs and automount (sshfs). I was moving a lot of data around on other drives, but I can't see how it would touch that one nerdtron
<benbloom> I had just filled the drive with large media files but I cant see how that should mess with partition table. the drive was formatted in ext4
<Jordan_U> benbloom: Filling the filesystem won't corrupt it, and as you said, wouldn't touch the partition table, so that's just a red herring. Check the drive's S.M.A.R.T status to see if the hardware is going bad.
<benbloom> how do I check that? Jordan_U?
<Jordan_U> benbloom: You can check the drive's S.M.A.R.T status with gnome-disks.
<firefox66> it is right to as for xubuntu in this room
<firefox66> ??
<kostkon_> firefox66: yes
<firefox66> thanks
<benbloom> is there a CLI way to check it Jordan_U?
<Jordan_U> firefox66: Yes, you can ask questions about any Ubuntu flavor here, but the folks in #xubuntu might be more knowlageable about XFCE stuffs.
<firefox66> how can i mount iOS (iphone 3GS v6.0) ???
<firefox66> i use libimobiledivice
<firefox66> but it possible to mount in thunar ???
<firefox66> in ubuntu 12.04 i just plug and play, it auto mounted in nautilus, in xubuntu ???
<Jordan_U> benbloom: Yes, "sudo smartctl --all /dev/sdi"
<sere> is ubuntu going to switch over to iproute2 instead of ifconfig anytime soon?
<benbloom> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/BYkR6v6c am I boned?
<Jordan_U> benbloom: "184 End-to-End_Error        0x0032   095   095   099    Old_age   Always   FAILING_NOW 5" http://kb.acronis.com/content/9119 So it doesn't look good at all. Can you also pastebin the output of "dmesg"?
<benbloom> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5776330/
<Jordan_U> benbloom: I expected to see IO errors, but I don't. Still, all evidence points to your problems being hardware. Do you have all important data from this drive backed up?
<benbloom> no backups Jordan_U
<elisa87> hi how can I install ubuntu 13.04 on top of an already installed windows 8?
<drivelights> dual boot or erase win8 partition?
<Jordan_U> benbloom: Hopefully you've learned your lesson about that now. Do you have a drive large enough to contain a complete image of this failing (or possibly already completely failed) drive?
<MonkeyDust> !dualboot | elisa87
<ubottu> elisa87: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<benbloom> I do have space for  a complete image
<MonkeyDust> elisa87  mind: UEFI / GPT is a pain
<Jordan_U> benbloom: Then I highly recommend you use GNU ddrescue (not the similarly named but inferior dd_rescue) to make a full image of the drive, from which you can attempt further recovery.
<benbloom> thanks Jordan_U. i'll give it a shot.
<Jordan_U> benbloom: You may be able to recover all of the data on the drive, you may be able to only recover some of it, and of course anything in between (including being able to recover some files but not know their filename, making actually determining what the files are difficult).
<Jordan_U> benbloom: Sorry, I meant to also include that you may not be able to recover anything :(
<benbloom> yeah. i figured. thanks again Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> benbloom: You're welcome. Once you have the image finished, you can use testdisk/photorec (or other similar tools) to try to recover the data. There is also a small chance that ddrescue will be able to read the blocks containing the partition table better than a normal read (currently failing) and that the image will be mountable, using kpartx to create devices for each partition.
<benbloom> hmm. it's all just a bunch of large +5G video files.
<mrguser> hi all
<mrguser> Hi isika
<Jordan_U> benbloom: That's good, as video files have nice headers which tend to make them easier to recover if the filesystem is unusably corrupted.
<benbloom> and it's fewer files to sort through!
<mrguser> hi
<elisa871> Should I format my partition in Windows with exFAT or NTFS if I want to install Ubuntu 13.04 alongside with Windows 8?
<benbloom> any recommendations on a good self powered HC usb drives? I'm disappointed that the Seagate Freeagent Pro only lasted 2 years
<mrguser> How can i hack wifi from my e63?
<mrguser> How can i hack wifi from my e63?
<acerimmer> !patience|mrguser,
<ubottu> mrguser,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<MonkeyDust> mrguser  how legal is that?
<acerimmer> !hack|mrguser,
<mrguser> not legal just i try with my wifi
<mrguser> How i crack my wifi any busy plz tell me
<MonkeyDust> mrguser  the channel does not support people doing illegal things
<EADG> ?
<splinter701> technically doing penetration testing on your own network is not illegal
<splinter701> and it wouldn't be illegal for us to provide him with that knowledge
<xnoob> playing with minimal ubuntu 13.04 in virtualbox, installed lxdm and openbox but hell its messed up, so i removed lxdm and changed to gdm, still messed up with openbox, so i use xfce..why openbox is sux?
<acerimmer> xnoob, openbox doesn't suck.  your virtualbox experience depends on your graphics card and settings AND guest additions configuration ...
<splinter701> xnoob, thats not really a constructive question, if you actually need help you should ask here, if you just want to complain there are plenty of other places to go
<acerimmer> splinter701 "crack MY wifi" sounds legit?
<xnoob> acerimmer which means openbox is not so "lightweight for low specs machine" as they said
<splinter701> acerimmer, i'm definitely not saying he was legit, but we cant prove he is not legit. He just types in bad english
<acerimmer> splinter701, point taken
<dcraig> he wasn't too legit to quit
<acerimmer> dcraig, Hammer don't hurt 'em!
<splinter701> now I have to google to see if that is a song lol
<Xethron> lol
<acerimmer> xnoob, if openbox is the ONLY desktop environment that renders poorly, I'd be inclined to agree with you.  If other DE's have also been funky, I'd look at your settings
<dipra> How Unity can shutdown computer without password, but `shutdown now` needs to be run by `sudo`?
<Zeev> maybe coz unity runs under administrative privileg
<acerimmer> dcraig, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Please_Hammer,_Don%27t_Hurt_%27Em
<dipra> Zeev: If unity is run under administrative level, why it asks password for other tasks as in installing software?
<acerimmer> dipra, is there something specific you're trying to accomplish?  or might this conversation be continued in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<splinter701> unity doesnt install software, apt-get and software centre do that
<MonkeyDust> dipra  because changing anything on your system requires the password, that's called "security"
<anev> hey guys, just wondering, i used ubuntu and ddrescue in an attempt to recover a 500gb hd which only managed to recover 8gb.. would this be expected for a drive which didn't have a lot of data? i.e. will it only cover what data was present and skip empty sectors or should i be expecting an image size the same as the drive?
<vlt> anev: ddrescue doesn’t care abnout “used” space
<vlt> anev: There’s no such thing as “a lot of data”.
<vlt> anev: (just ones and zeros)
<anev> vlt: that's what i thought, so i was expecting an image size approx 500gb even just filled with empty bytes
<vlt> anev: What did you do, what did you expect, what happened instead?
<dipra> acerimmer: I want to write an script to shutdown computer by one click without `sudo` password; I've already heard in our lug that it can be done by D-But, I couldn't find anything on my searches, I thought maybe unity approach be useful?!
<dipra> MonkeyDust: Shuting down is deeper changing in the system, why it does not require password?
<mrguser> join "nimbuzz"
<mrguser> i want to hack wifi from my nokia e63 how i do??
<anev> vlt: i firstly attempted to copy all data without retrying to splitting sectors using 'ddrescue --no-split /dev/<dev> file.img file.log'
<anev> vlt: this yielded file.img which is only 8gb in size
<anev> i expected the image file to be the same size as the drive
<vlt> anev: What does `blockdev --getsize64 /dev/<dev>` tell you?
<anev> vlt: i don't have the image file here with me - it's at home atm
<anev> i can check that later though
<anev> i had left it running over night and only had a quick check this morning
<szx> where do I report fglrx bugs?
<vlt> anev: Ok. Maybe there was an error message, no space left on target device, or something similar.
<acerimmer> !bug|szx,
<ubottu> szx,: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<anev> vlt: the output from ddrescue suggested it completeted without errors
<anev> also the log file had no indications that there were issues either
<anev> vlt: i have 750gb free on that filesystem i was writing the image file to.. plently of space
<vlt> anev: Then please check the source device size
<anev> vlt: ok. thanks for the info - i'll check it out this evening
<vlt> yw
<sara_n> hi guys can any1 guide me count this pattern in multiple files ,  http://pastebin.com/sLU4NEZc
<sara_n> i have tired grep , fgrep all fail to find this pattern
<sara_n> http://sprunge.us/ViPQ
<anev> sara_n: grep "\[babies\] Processing" files* | sort | uniq -c ?
<sara_n> anev thanks but these are unique items i have to count them in one file at a time and then total
<sara_n> output should be something like . line 1 count: 100 , line 2 count : 2 ,  and then it traverses next file
<Dovregubben> Holy crap, there's a lot of people here
<Dovregubben> anyone awake?
<acerimmer> Dovregubben, yes.
<DJones> Dovregubben: Lots of people awake, just ask your question and see if anybody is around that knows the answer
<Dovregubben> nice handle Ace :-)
<Dovregubben> what a guy
<Dovregubben> Hi DJones
<acerimmer> Dovregubben, smeg...
<Dovregubben> I'm a Debian user, but I know that Debian isn't for everyone so I recommend Ubuntu to other people
<Dovregubben> I just installed Ubuntu 13.04 on a friend's laptop
<Dovregubben> I've never seen it before
<Dovregubben> am I the only person who thinks it blows?
<sara_n> hi ActionParsnip can uguide me how to count this pattern in multiple files ,  http://pastebin.com/sLU4NEZc
<acerimmer> !ot|Dovregubben,
<ubottu> Dovregubben,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Dovregubben> So.... now I'm trying to figure out how to install Gnome
<acerimmer> Dovregubben, should be in the software center
<Dovregubben> oh?
<Dovregubben> I tried that
<Dovregubben> didn't find it
<acerimmer> Dovregubben, if not, enable the repos or use CLI
<IdleOne> the package is called gnome-shell
<Dovregubben> I also tried "apt-cache search gnome"
<Dovregubben> gnome-shell?
<Dovregubben> isn't that just a terminal?
<Dovregubben> enable repos???
<Dovregubben> it's not in the main repo?
<acerimmer> Dovregubben, it's in universe
<Dovregubben> universe...
<IdleOne> Dovregubben: it is, apt-cache show gnome-shell
<Dovregubben> so, universe isn't enable be default
<acerimmer> Dovregubben, indeed not
<IdleOne> acerimmer: yes it is
<acerimmer> IdleOne, ?  I standz corrected
 * Dovregubben has a strong and growing suspicion that IdleOne is a troll
<IdleOne> I have a strong suspicion you are the troll
<k1l_> Dovregubben: gnome-shell is called what you think is gnome3. gnome 3 is actually just the basis behind the shell.
<DJones> Dovregubben: You just install UbuntuGNOME rather than Ubuntu and then add Gnome https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME
<IdleOne> channel ops tend to not troll the channels they op in
<fungus_> alright so i need the drivers for intel 855gm chipset on lubuntu 13.04... tried everything and pretty annoyed
 * acerimmer ... boom!  headshot!
<acerimmer> fungus_, is there a .deb?
<fungus_> to be completly honest with u i just got into linux 2 days ago
<k1l_> Dovregubben: and keep in mind that gnome2 is no more supported by gnome. so you will need to look out for a new desktop
<fungus_> however im begining to think that im in way over my head
<acerimmer> fungus_, OK.  so you need the graphics card drivers?
<fungus_> yeah
<acerimmer> fungus_, probably, you're not.  take a breath, and let's trouble shoot
<fungus_> ive tried many different versions of ubuntu and lastly lubuntu... no luck
<fungus_> apparently thees alot of trouble with the chipset
<acerimmer> !details|fungus_,
<ubottu> fungus_,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Dovregubben> DJones: I'm not going to reinstall from scratch
<Dovregubben> that was the longest install I've ever experienced
<Dovregubben> A typical Debian install takes like an hour
<Dovregubben> I swear, this new Ubuntu install took like 4 freaking hours
<IdleOne> Dovregubben: no need, install gnome-shell and you will have the default gnome desktop, same as in debian.
<Dovregubben> acerimmer: IdleOne was lying, universe is not enabled by default
<acerimmer> Dovregubben, thanks.  moving on ...
<fungus_> i have lubuntu 13.04 manually updated kernel... my screen res is only 1024x768 and flash plays green and purple in mis sized window
<Dovregubben> I enabled universe and multiverse and ran "apt-get update"
<fungus_> wallpaper is blotchey
<IdleOne> Dovregubben: I don't like being called a liar. the universe repo is to enabled by default.
<Dovregubben> thanks for your help :-)  hopefully that's all I needed
<Dovregubben> IdleOne: it used to be
<Dovregubben> it's not in 13.04
<acerimmer> fungus_, do you have a hard line internet connection?   if so, plug in, run the additional drivers tool and the driver should appear
<ActionParsnip> fungus_: how did you update it manually?
<fungus_> sudo apt-get dist-update
<fungus_> i thik...
<ActionParsnip> fungus_: that's fine, what video chpi do you use?
<ActionParsnip> chip*
<fungus_> intel 855gm
<RemsSs> Salut a tous
<ActionParsnip> fungus_: if you boot the older kernel, is it ok?
<acerimmer> !fr|RemsSs,
<ubottu> RemsSs,: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<RemsSs> right, i am sorry
<fungus_> no was bad on other thats why i updated heard it helped lubuntu run much faster
<fungus_> tried sudo add-ap-repository ppa:glasen/intel-driver
<fungus_> update and than sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<fungus_> 404 cant find so cant install new reverts back to old
<fungus_> how do i look up the status of my graphics card and driver for card?
<benoit_> #suisse
<fungus_> from my undertanding its set to vespen
<ActionParsnip> fungus_: not all PPAs support all releases
<fungus_> or something like that
<fungus_> last time i looked drivers werent even installed
<ActionParsnip> fungus_: that PPA only supportsup to Quantal
<fungus_> idk im lost
<ActionParsnip> fungus_: intel drivers are part of a default install
<fungus_> ah
<fungus_> but its not
<ActionParsnip> fungus_: reboot and hold SHIFT and select an earlier kernel to boot f=to
<ActionParsnip> fungus_: dpkg -l | grep intel | grep xserver
<ActionParsnip> fungus_: that is your video driver
<ActionParsnip> fungus_: if you run:  sudo lshw -C display    you will see driver=something
<fungus_> rebooting holding shift
<fungus_> k that didnt do anything
<fungus_> hmmmm
<fungus_> my dad told me not to use linux
<Corey> fungus_: So don't?
<fungus_> well i hate windows
<bhavesh> fungus_: then don't use windows
<fungus_> thought this would be fun
<Corey> fungus_: If it's not your machine, you shouldn't be doing an OS swap. :-)
<fungus_> how can i get this driver?
<fungus_> it is my machine
<fungus_> thats why im doing it
<Corey> "Drivers" in the traditional sense don't exist on Linux.
<Corey> They take the form of kernel modules.
<bsbx> Hey I have the busybox initramfs problem after booting, I used a Debian disc to get shell but is it harmless doing fsck.ext4 -f when the drive is encrypted?
<fungus_> sorry
<fungus_> wifi dropped
<fungus_> so how about enabling 3d rendering... i think i read that the kdm or something was off by default
<fungus_> does the fact that the screen on my laptop is cracked and i have vga enabled using external monitor?
<fungus_> i can get higher res on monitor but it doesnt hold... shakes a bunch
<fungus_> laptop is max 1024x768
<fungus_> before in windows could take the lappy to 1600x1200
<fungus_> i tried downlaoding the intellinuxdrivers installer
<Dovregubben> Oh... intel video in linux always blows
<fungus_> from the website? but when i run the tests and begin installing rivers it fails at 90%
<histo> Dovregubben: no problems here iwth it
<fungus_> apparently everyone with these chipsets in the forums had problems but i can quite understnd how they fixed it
<histo> fungus_: which chipset?
<fungus_> intel 855gm
<histo> fungus_: what sort of problem are you having with it?
<bsbx> I have Ubuntu LTS with full disk encryption. After boot I'm taken to Busybox (initramfs). I tried fsck.ext4 -f /dev/sda1 which is boot partition but that didn't work and the other partitions are encrypted. How do I solve this?
<sram> hi i am unable to start mysql-workbench gives me this error " ImportError: cannot import name MAXREPEAT"
<histo> fungus_: and what version of ubuntu?
<fungus_> 1280x1024 max rez flash plays half window size in green and purple walpaper blotchey lubuntu 13.04
<phosphene> Hi! I've had problems installing nvidia drivers for a GT330M card on my acer laptop. I just wanted to ask if anybody knows if that card is supported? I've tried using "-current" and proprietary drivers without sucsess. -Thanks
<histo> !xrandr | fungus_
<ubottu> fungus_: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<somsip> sram: that looks like a python import error. I found this on SO. Could it be related in any way to what you were doing before the error? http://is.gd/7l9neY
<histo> fungus_: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-change-display-resolution-settings-using-xrandr.html
<histo> fungus_: second link
<_JuJuBee> I cannot locate the app that manages my power settings. My screen does not shut off anymore.
<bsbx> When I try to run fsck.ext4 -f on the decrypted root partition it says "device or resource busy while trying to open..." both for /dev/sda5 and /dev/dm-0, no one ever ran fsck on an encrypted drive?
<EADG> Which file in /dev/ controls the sound volume?
<fungus_> makes a little sense
<fungus_> not much
<fungus_> im not using devian though
<_JuJuBee> I set the turn screen off after 30 minutes in brightness and lock, yet my screen never shuts off.
<bsbx> Problem solved, I was trying to fsck the physical lvm volume when I should be doing it on the logical volume.
<aqw22ss> .
<bipul> Hello I want to conduct a Vlc streaming in between two host computer(Ubuntu) via SCTP ptrorocol. any one has any idea?
<phosphene> Hi! I've had problems installing nvidia drivers for a GT330M card on my acer laptop. I just wanted to ask if anybody knows if that card is supported? I've tried using "-current" and proprietary drivers without sucsess. -Thanks
<fungus__> but now im balls deep lubuntu is my only os and dad wont let me reinstall windows cuz he told me linux was stupid
<fungus__> i wanna prove him wrong but im lost
<fungus__> i have a nice new doorstop
<Dovregubben> fungus__: last time I had a problem with an intel video chip (different distro) I ended up installing an older version and getting it mostly working
<Dovregubben> it was stilly unstable..... froze up once or twice a month
<fungus__> ok how do i dongrade from 13.04
<Dovregubben> wipe it and start from scratch
<Dovregubben> I typically use net-install images
<Dovregubben> rather than downloading a whole CD image
<histo> fungus__: the second link I posted... explains howto use xrandr to increase your resolution if you aren't seeing the proper modes
<histo> fungus_: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-change-display-resolution-settings-using-xrandr.html
<DJones> fungus__: As Dovregubben said, you'll need to reinstall if you want to go back to an earlier version, downgrading isn't supported
<houser> This: "sudo find / -iname "*" -exec grep 5844 {} +" searches everything in the computer for content 5844, but it prints all the time grep: /xxxxx/xxxxxx: Is a directory. How can i hide that annoying output?
<kjellski> I'm looking for a VNC client that has an option to scale the server sides resolution into a fixed size client side window, without having a gui(I just need the window). Unfortunately xtightvnc is not capable to do this, neither is vncviewer
<kjellski> houser: grep -v is your friend ;)
<Dariooirad> Hi
<houser> kjellski: uhhm that just prints way more output
<ElectricPrism1> are there any demos of Mir yet? I'm really excited to see it in action
<ActionParsnip> ElectricPrism1: #ubuntu+1 may know too
<kjellski> houser: sorry, I ment to let you pipe the output you've got again into grep, telling it with the -v switch what to ignore...
<ElectricPrism1> k
<kjellski> houser: grep --help:  -v, --invert-match        select non-matching lines
<rymate1234> hey
<DJones> ElectricPrism1: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/05/unity-8-gets-demoed-on-mir-looks-impressive-already I'd also suggest asking in #ubuntu-mir as far as I know you can install it from http://unity.ubuntu.com/mir/ to test and see what it looks like
<rymate1234> I just installed kde with sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<rymate1234> How do I enable / install the alt+f2 kde search popup
<DJones> !mir | ElectricPrism1
<ubottu> ElectricPrism1: Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<pii3_> Hi i have dell latitude e6500 , before i installed ubuntu 10.04 LTS today i upgrade to xubuntu 12.04, with proprietry driver, my resolution is not more than 1280x800 in nvidia-settings
<ActionParsnip> pii3_: did you install the driver before or after the upgrade?
<pii3_> i remove ubuntu 10.04 and install xubuntu 12.04
<pii3_> that was not a real upgrade
<rymate1234> I just installed kde with sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, how do I enable / install the alt+f2 kde search popup
<ActionParsnip> pii3_: ok, if you run nvidia-settings  do you get any warnings or does it just load?
<pii3_> no
<pii3_> my graphic card is Nvidia Quadro NVS 160M
<ActionParsnip> pii3_: try:   sudo nvidia-xconfig; gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf      set the resolution you desire in the file and reboot
<Pab> hi
<pii3_> then screen will strech but resolution not change
<stuarta> any ideas why my system which is set to only take lts releases keeps telling me there is a new non lts release?
<stuarta> it was upgraded last night to 12.04.02
<Pab> I need some help setting up a vnc server to a ubuntu 13.04 machine without a monitor, I enabled VNCServer option in lightdm.conf and I can connect to the greeter screen without problems however the resolution and color depth is too low, how do I change this resolution?
<torbeo> join #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Pab: what is the reason for the connection, there may be a sleeker solution to what you are trying to achieve
<pii3_> any help please ?
<ActionParsnip> pii3_: I gave you a solution, did you try it
<Pab> the reason is to be able to use this machine without a monitor
<ActionParsnip> Pab: yes but use it to do what?
<pii3_> yeah i add modes to monitor section of xorg.conf, restart but it just strech the screen but not resolution
<pii3_> do you any other way to chagne resolution from xorg ?
<ActionParsnip> pii3_: set a higher DPI
<Pab> mostly as a file server and maybe backup over the network if I can get it tow ork
<pii3_> its on 1680x1050
<ActionParsnip> Pab: then install openssh-server, you will get an SFTP server and you can log on as the user you log inwith already
<ActionParsnip> pii3_: at what DPI?
<ActionParsnip> Pab: or install samba and configue share using smb.conf   no need for VNC there...
<Pab> I already have openssh server installed thats how I'm accessing right now but I would like to have an option to acess the desktop too
<pii3_> it seems that i dont have DPI set
<ActionParsnip> pii3_: set it in the xorg.conf file
<ActionParsnip> Pab: but for what reason...?
<pii3_> this is what my xorg file looks like before changes: http://pastebin.com/Pn3HLut3
<Pab> no special reason just to have that option available
<ActionParsnip> pii3_: run:  gksudo nvidia-settings    and set the res to something, then click 'Save to X config file'
<ActionParsnip> Pab: makes the server less secure, unecessary services running
<ActionParsnip> pii3_: here is mine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5776702   note the DPI part and the resolution being set etc
<Pab> its for a home network I dont plan to make it available over the internet
<pii3_> ActionParsnip, I should add resolution for screen and DPI for monitor
<Godricglow> I am installing python dependencies and have a proxy authenticated network, while setting proxy I need to use "@" in pass, which bash is not accepting... I have tried /@ but that didn't work too. what should I do
<ActionParsnip> pii3_: if you use the nvidia-settings app ran using gksudo you can set the res and those lines will be generated.
<ActionParsnip> pii3_: you can add the DPI as you wish
<eCurrency> can somebody help me with getting "bitcoin --daemon" to start at bootup under webmin? I've tried everything  can think of
<eCurrency> I installed "bitcoind" using webmin... and now I'm trying to put it in "Bootup and Shutdown" and it won't work
<Zeev> how can I start gui app and not lock up the terminal, e.g. like windows' "start" command
<histo> Zeev: log out?
<histo> Zeev: if not screen has a locking feature
<histo> Zeev: sorry missread wow....
<Zeev> no I'm in xterm and I want to launch firefox but stay in xterm
<histo> Zeev: firefox &
<histo> Zeev: background the process with the & symbol
<g-a-r-r-y> where is my friend here
<Zeev> sometimes when I try sudo gedit & I end up never seeing the gedit window
<acerimmer> g-a-r-r-y, this is tech support ...
<somsip> !gksudo | Zeev
<ubottu> Zeev: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<qwd> I did an update but got a message that /boot is full, so I removed all other kernels. Then I rebooted and have 3.2.0-41-generic, but when I try to update again I can't see the new kernel. How do I upgrade when the update program doesn't show anything new?
<Zeev> k thaks
<Zeev> thanks*
<eCurrency> can somebody help with starting program at bootup?
<DJones> !ask | eCurrency
<ubottu> eCurrency: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kjellski> Is there any VNC client that has a command line option for scaling the window size? xtightvnc and vncviewer don't have one...
<rudolf_> hi
<rudolf_> Which download manager do you guys use??
<acerimmer> rudolf_, apt-get ...
<kjellski> rudolf_: for what kind of downloads?
<rudolf_> acerimmer, for downloading files from websites
<bazhang> !info aria2 | rudolf_
<ubottu> rudolf_: aria2 (source: aria2): High speed download utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.16.1-1 (raring), package size 1465 kB, installed size 4096 kB
<rudolf_> Ability to download videos from sites would be a great feature.
<bazhang> rudolf_, then get one of the browser plugins, like video download helper
<rudolf_> okies...so aria2 will be great as a download manager?
<bazhang> rudolf_, try it and see
<rudolf_> And for videos etc I'll get a plugin.
<rudolf_> ok...I just wanted your opinion. You are experienced guys. :)
<eCurrency> thanks ubotto...
<eCurrency> I think
<vnc786> every time i do apt-get purge/install i get this http://pastebin.com/wdsZpFKj recently my apt-get was broken so i copied source.list etc from working machine now i am able to download but how do i get rid of this error
<eCurrency> ALL: If I type "bitcoind --daemon" at the command prompt, how do I set this up as a startup service at reboot?
<wheatthin> eCurrency, did you use the deb package to install it?
<eCurrency> installed it with webmin
<wheatthin> how about    sudo service bitcoin start
<wheatthin> might be bitcoind
<eCurrency> @wheatthin, I'll try that now
<eCurrency> (yes, bitcoind)
<eCurrency> brb
<eCurrency> @wheathin, if I put it in webmin's "Edit Upstart Service" should I include "exec" ?
<DJones> !webmin | eCurrency Be aware that webmin isn't recommended or supported for Ubuntu,
<ubottu> eCurrency Be aware that webmin isn't recommended or supported for Ubuntu,: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<sanglv2> 22222222222
<sanglv2> chào mọi người
<eCurrency> @ubottu, seriousl? oh no....
<sanglv2> em là mem mới
<wheatthin> DJones, I told him that yesterday, but he doesn't listen
<sanglv2> mong mọi người chỉ giúp
<acerimmer> !english|sanglv2,
<ubottu> sanglv2,: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<sanglv2> hi
<sanglv2> all
<acerimmer> sanglv2, greetings
<vnc786> any help on this http://pastebin.com/wdsZpFKj
<Nait> hello there!
<acerimmer> Nait, greetings
<LittleBuster> hello, is it possible to see which Hard Drive is actually working?
<LittleBuster> e.g.: /dev/sda, /dev/sdv etc
<Nait> i need some help to set group and owner to a folder! how can i do??
<jrib> LittleBuster: you mean which are mounted?
<jrib> !permissions | Nait
<ubottu> Nait: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<wheatthin> eCurrency, I told you last night to install it via software center or apt-get
<Nait> jrib, thnx :)
<LittleBuster> no, jrib, which has read/write acces
<LittleBuster> And it's about the Drive not any mounted partition
<eCurrency> @wheathin, when I do I still can't get it to... you know what... Im going to kill it all and start over again...
<jrib> LittleBuster: see the output of « mount » and check permissions on the file(s) you care about
<eCurrency> whats the "software center" ?
<eCurrency> @wheathin, I'll uninstall it from webmin...
<gordonjcp> eCurrency: erk
<gordonjcp> eCurrency: don't use webmin
<eCurrency> lol "erk"
<gordonjcp> eCurrency: *ever*
<LittleBuster> I care about the activity of /dev/sda, /dev/sdb itself
<eCurrency> ok - so don't use webmin... :\
<wheatthin> gordonjcp, he can use webmin, just don't install crap via webmin
<eCurrency> Ok, don't install crap with it...
<jrib> LittleBuster: why? What are you trying to accomplish/determine exactly?
<eCurrency> Only started usingit because I can't figure out anyway to get this %&*@^%# service to start at boot
<jrib> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<wheatthin> eCurrency, it would have been setup automatically via software center or apt-get
<eCurrency> (is <ubottu> a bot?)
<wheatthin> yes
<jrib> eCurrency: yes
<LittleBuster> I'm just interested in how my LV is working. Have a LV with 4 active Drives
<jrib> LittleBuster: LV?
<LittleBuster> LVM
<stuarta> luck?
<eCurrency> I'm going to go uninstall bitcoind out of/with webmin (since I used it to install) - then I'm going to type "apt-get bitcoind"
<wheatthin> sudo apt-get install bitcoind
<LittleBuster> jrib: i had set up a volume group with 4 physical volumes an one logical volume
<jrib> LittleBuster: ok, but as far as I know, asking whether something is read/write only makes sense in the context of mount options and permissions
<eCurrency> @wheathin - ok, last line reads: "Setting up bitcoind (0.8.2-precise1) ..." now what?
<wheatthin> now you configure it
<eCurrency> (I should've used "sudo" ?but I'm already root
<wheatthin> if it needs it
<eCurrency> (it doesn't need t be)
<wheatthin> then it's running.
<eCurrency> the 1st command would be "bitcoind --daemon" -
<wheatthin> no
<wheatthin> it's already setup
<eCurrency> But if the server goes down, it won't restart
<stuarta> LittleBuster: your can look at the lvm metadata in /etc/lvm/backup which will tell you which extents are on which PV and thus which drives are active
<wheatthin> yes it will
<gordonjcp> wheatthin: webmin is too problematic
<eCurrency> its not running because I don't see the process and when I type "bitcoind getblockcount" I get an error
<wheatthin> gordonjcp, either way, he didn't install it using webmin, so it doesn't matter
<gordonjcp> wheatthin: if you want something that will turn your configuration files into a scrambled fragile mess, have at it
<eCurrency> I don't get that error if I type "bitcoind -daemon" then run the count
<LittleBuster> jrib: iostat was what i was looking for.
<eCurrency>  bitcoind getblockcount
<eCurrency> error: couldn't connect to server
<jrib> LittleBuster: doesn't iostat give you statistics?
<wheatthin> eCurrency, sudo service bitcoind start
<wheatthin> don't try to run daemon when there's no need to
<eCurrency> if I type "bitcoind --daemon" - then run the blockcount, I get the blockcount
<jrib> LittleBuster: reading up on LVM a bit there does seem to be "lslv" which gives information about logical volumes including read-write permission
<rudolf_> hey bazhang I see aria2 is a command line utility. :|
<LittleBuster> jrib: watch -n 1 'iostat' is exactly what need.
<jrib> LittleBuster: ok
<wheatthin> in the terminal type   man bitcoind or find a tutorial to configure it
<aqw22ss> .
<eCurrency> so I can put that "sudo service bitcoind start" in rc.local and it will start bitcoind ?
<wheatthin> NO
<wheatthin> listen.. it's already in rc
<jrib> eCurrency: you should not put service commands in /etc/rc.local ...
<eCurrency> wheathin - there is no configuring
<wheatthin> yes there is.
<eCurrency> ok, I'll read the man
<wheatthin> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man5/bitcoin.conf.5.html
<eCurrency> @wheathin from the man "   -daemon
<eCurrency>               Run in the background as a daemon and accept commands
<eCurrency> "
<wheatthin> eCurrency, did you read the man already?
<eCurrency> @wheathin reading...
<wheatthin> eCurrency, don't ask until you do.. lol
<eCurrency> I already have the .conf set up... it connects to the network and gets the blocks with no problem - "when its running"
<gordonjcp> eCurrency: what kind of graphics cards are you using?
<wheatthin> eCurrency, ps aux | grep bitcoind
<aqw22ss> .
<eCurrency> Im looking at 51 processes.. none of them are bitcoin
<wheatthin> just type it~!
<eCurrency> @gordon, its a hosted server
<aqw22ss> .
<eCurrency> @wheathin: heres the reply:
<eCurrency> root     12483  0.0  0.1  15192  1352 pts/0    T    14:59   0:00 man bitcoind
<eCurrency> root     12582  0.0  0.0   6460   716 pts/0    S+   15:03   0:00 grep --color=auto bitcoind
<eCurrency> thats all
<wheatthin> then it's not configured right
<wheatthin> try with just bitcoin
<eCurrency> ok
<eCurrency> (Im not sure what else needs to be configued. I did the same them on ubuntu as I did one centos and I ran a mining pool and all worked fine) 1 sec
<eCurrency> I'll type that command
<eCurrency> root     12483  0.0  0.1  15192  1352 pts/0    T    14:59   0:00 man bitcoind
<eCurrency> root     12636  0.0  0.0   6460   716 pts/0    S+   15:06   0:00 grep --color=auto bitcoin
<wheatthin> was that before or after you installed it with webmin?
<wheatthin> err apt-get
<eCurrency> what I just showed you? After apt-get
<wheatthin> and where did you configure it?
<eCurrency> you set up the .conf file in .bitcoin - thats all
<nannina> ciao
<wheatthin> look for bitcoin.conf throughout the system
<nannina> !list
<ubottu> nannina: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<wheatthin> locate bitcoin.conf
<eCurrency> whereis ?
<eCurrency> oh
<fionnan> When I type Alt Gr + ; I get a …  , anyone know how I can turn this off?
<eCurrency> root/.bitcoin/bitcoin.conf
<eCurrency> usr/share/doc/bitcoind/examples/bitcoin.conf
<eCurrency> usr/share/man/man5/bitcoin.conf.5.gz
<eCurrency> var/cache/man/cat5/bitcoin.conf.5.gz
<eCurrency> that is all
<rudolf_> Can aria2 support multiple downloads?
<bazhang> rudolf_, what does the manpage for it say
<rudolf_> I can download only one file with one terminal. :|
 * LargePizz  Picture of my whore ex-girlfriend naked for your enjoyment: http://imagetwist.com/9x3zece21oyg
<aqw22ss> .
<bazhang> !ask | aqw22ss
<ubottu> aqw22ss: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<thunder1212> hi i have purchased a windows 8 laptop how can i use ubuntu on it it does not have any option to boot from live usb
<DJones> !uefi | thunder1212
<ubottu> thunder1212: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<acerimmer> thunder1212, no way a NEW laptop doesn't have the usb option
<thunder1212> acerimmer: what if one deletes the entire hard disk space?
<ActionPa1snip> thunder1212: are you wanting to remove Win8 completely?
<wheatthin> eCurrency, it says in some forums that you might need to create a crontab for it to start after booting
<thunder1212> ActionPa1snip: can i get it back if i want?
<wheatthin> !crontab | eCurrency
<ubottu> eCurrency: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<acerimmer> thunder1212, we seem to be talking about 2 different things.  You said you couldn't boot from the usb ... ?
<thunder1212> acerimmer: yes
<rudolf_> bazhang, yeah there is an option -j to set multiple concurrent downloads.
<acerimmer> thunder1212, make and model of your computer?
<rudolf_> Bazhang, but do I need to copy the download link everytime and input it to aria2c to start the download?
<thunder1212> acerimmer: asus
<rudolf_> Dont you think it is a bit lengthy? Or there is some other easy method??
<thunder1212> acerimmer: without cd drive
<acerimmer> thunder1212, precisely my point.  that thing DOES have the boot from usb option.
<thunder1212> acerimmer: but when i start the system i dont get any option f2 or f10 or f12 to select boot deivice?
<thunder1212> acerimmer: it just starts with asus logo and then windows 8 login screen
<acerimmer> thunder1212, there's a display during power on/self test that tells you exactly what key you need to press
<eCurrency> @wheathin
<acerimmer> thunder1212, and read your documentation.  if you ever have to reinstall win8 you need the same info.
<eCurrency> Where you read that at?
<thunder1212> acerimmer: ok will try again will be back..
<ActionPa1snip> thunder1212: sure, use backups etc
<thunder1212> ActionPa1snip: ok
<thunder1212> thanks
<wheatthin> eCurrency, https://bitcointalk.org/
<wheatthin> look there for more info
<wheatthin> eCurrency, since it has no startup/init for the program, one must use a crontab to automatically start it
<eCurrency> @wheathin checking.
<eCurrency> see! I knew I wasn't crazy... EVERYBODY I know starts it with "bitcoind --daemon"
<eCurrency> or if you're going to send command via json you use bitcoind --server
<root> whatever?
<wheatthin> lol
<Guest98335> LOL?
<wheatthin> Not good to be root in irc
<Guest98335> ?
<Ben64> !rootirc | Guest98335
<ubottu> Guest98335: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<gordonjcp> wheatthin: although it is fun setting your IRC username to "root" and watching the IRC net-nannies pitch a fit
<kostkon_> Guest98335: nick already taken
<pumpi> hi. I want to add some words into a text-file with "echo". but every word should be its own line. how can I do this with echo with one command??
<Guest98335> ?
<eCurrency> !webmin | ecurrency
<ubottu> eCurrency, please see my private message
<wheatthin> gordonjcp, I doubt it's the case
<gordonjcp> wheatthin: undoubtedly
<eCurrency> Thats how that was done!
<eCurrency> lol
<jrib> pumpi: use \n and pass -e to echo
<jrib> pumpi: echo -e 'foo\nbar'
<wheatthin> eCurrency, so, if you need to use webmin to create a crontab for you, then by all means do it, but don't ask for our help
<Guest98335> -
<ActionPa1snip> eCurrency: gnome-schedule is a GUI for cron ,it is beneficial to learn how to edit contabs in terminal though
<vnc786> how do i get rid of this "dpkg warning files list file for package...." whenever i do apt-get install or purge
<pumpi> hi JRIB. Thank you very much !! :-D
<wen> .
<eCurrency> @ActionPa1snip - thanks... I'm on a hosted server... I wouldn't have access to gnome-scedule, or would I?
<wheatthin> eCurrency, how would he know? you'd have to check with your host
<wen> OH!
<eCurrency> @wheathin - I thought it was apparent that I was newb with ubuntu - didn't know if it was something standard... ok
<wheatthin> well if you aren't on a desktop environment, then it wouldn't be of use
<ActionPa1snip> eCurrency: if you install it and have an X server on your client then yes. Again, learn cron. It's not hard
<ActionPa1snip> eCurrency: plenty of guides around. The file even tells you what each colomn means
<manjush> Can anyone tell me ,what does a disk store in shared disk architecture?
<eCurrency> Oh no... I've set plenty of crons in cpanel... until I got sick... but only did it at the command prompt a few times... no biggi
<eCurrency> thanks
<eCurrency> and thanks wheathin
<wheatthin> yup
<eCurrency> wondering if it's worth it to tackle installing ruby - always run in to problems with gem bundlers blah blah
<th0r> eCurrency: when I use cron I create a file cron.txt and put the commands in there. Then I can load it with (iirc) crontab -L <filename>. Makes editing a command a lot easier
<eCurrency> thanks @th0r
<dahz> hello, is there a way to look at vine videos on a pc? https://vine.co/v/hBrJrXzFuMH
<wheatthin> dahz, on a pc meaning ubuntu installation?
<dahz> wheatthin: yes
<wheatthin> dahz, try googling it?
<acerimmer> dahz, install a video download plugin, capture, save, play ...
<wheatthin> I'm watching a vine video on chrome, in ubuntu, so yes dahz
<clusty> i am getting some grief from apt complaining signatures are invalid for one of the main repositories
<clusty> any idea how I can re-fetch signatures ?
<dahz> ok actually it didn't work with chromium but it did with firefox
<wheatthin> dahz, try with chrome :)
<wheatthin> or download the plugin whichever one it is
<ss_haze> I have question about ubuntu software - kdenlive, and how to make titles be in front of the video, or overlay.
<ss_haze> I have to use transitions, but none of them make my title appear in front of the background video
<ss_haze> I even made a transparent picture, I guess I should use inside maker of the logo
<acerimmer> ss_haze, might also ask in ubuntustudio
<linuxuz3r> is antartica bigger than eu?
<jrib> !ot | linuxuz3r
<acerimmer> !ot|linuxnewb2,
<ubottu> linuxuz3r: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ubottu> linuxnewb2,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DJones> linuxuz3r: Looks like you're in the wriong channel for that question
<linuxuz3r> ok
<linuxuz3r> ;p
<linuxuz3r> is wayland finished?
<linuxuz3r> or is it still in beta
<linuxuz3r> ?
<ska> Can I safely remove plymouth from a server?
<sfxcc> how i installl binutils for debian lenny ?
<linuxuz3r> sfxcc, try #debian
<sfxcc> i tried
<sfxcc> no answer
<auronandace> sfxcc: that doesn't make this channel debian support
<sfxcc> no but its on debian it works
<sfxcc> is the same
<sfxcc> nO?
<ska> Is Lenny even being maintained?
<sfxcc> i nee to install binutils how i do it
<rudolf_> Why does terminal not complete the file name when TAB is pressed? :(
<DJones> rudolf_: That would suggest that there are two files with similar names and it doesn't know which one you want to tab-complete to
<auronandace> or you made a spelling mistake
<mrj0nes> @ sfxcc have you tried sudo apt-get install binutils
<rudolf_> DJoes, its is not so...There is only one file by that name.
<rudolf_> DJones, it is doing...sorry...It was my mistake.
<rudolf_> Forgot the case sensitive thing...new to case sensitive environment.
<[]Tsukasa[]> Migrating a few ubuntu server boxs from ESXi 3.x to Hyper-V and having issues getting them to boot. I'm guessing a kernel/driver issue since they are being move to new hardware under a new hyper-visor?
<DJones> rudolf_: That catches a lot of people out
<rudolf_> I'll adapt very soon, DJones :)
<rudolf_> There are so many emails in my inbox that thunderbird hangs everytime I open it.
<rudolf_> :D
<ska> Removing ftp also removes ubuntu-standard...
<ActionPa1snip> ska: why would you remove ftp?
<ska> because it isn't needed and poses a security risk
<ska> ?
<ActionPa1snip> ska: for the sake of 239kb, can't you keep it?
<ActionPa1snip> ska: ftp is the client, its not an ftp server
<ActionPa1snip> ska: cli ftp client
<ska> true, but it can be used to DL malware.
<ActionPa1snip> ska: so can a web browser
<ska> No web browser on this one, except w3m
<ActionPa1snip> ska: you could remove the execute bits I guess, but its not needed
<ActionPa1snip> ska: w3m IS a web browser..
<ska> What about gcc and g++, should I leave those on too?
<ActionPa1snip> ska: if you need them, sure
<ska> ActionPa1snip: do you harden servers much?
<ActionPa1snip> ska: the steps you are taking will have minimal gains
<ActionPa1snip> ska: you'll need to look into apparmor adn polkit etc, those will benefit you more in hardening the box
<ska> True, but a gain is a gain.
<ska> All security guides and people say to remove all unneeded packages.
<ActionPa1snip> ska: could make a group called ftp and give it group ownership to the ftp binary, you can then add users to the group whom you wish to have access to the binary
<ska> Does apt need ftp?
<jpds> ska: Well, start with installing a minimal set of packages.
<jpds> ska: No..
<ska> jpds: I think we did, but ftp doesn't seem to be needed (for example).
<ActionPa1snip> ska: you can check the dependancies on packages.ubuntu.com etc, or rdepends may show you
<ska> But it is needed with "ubuntu-standard"..
<SuperLag> is there a history of what packages you've installed with apt-get?
<ActionPa1snip> SuperLag: /var/log/dpkg.log
<jpds> SuperLag: /var/log/apt/history.log
<jpds> ActionPa1snip: No.
<ActionPa1snip> SuperLag: shows a log of all installs and removals
<ska> What is rdepends.. I don't see it as a command or package.
<Pici> ska: apt-cache rdepends
<ActionPa1snip> !info rdepends
<ubottu> Package rdepends does not exist in raring
<Pici> or apt-rdepends if you need a lot more detail.
<ActionPa1snip> thats the one
<SuperLag> hmm... those list dependencies too.
<SuperLag> I'm trying to figure out just the ones that I requested
<ska> Things like dosfsutils look innocent enough, but it could be used in ways that help attackers.
<jpds> ska: Well, if they have a shell on your box, you're pretty much screwed anyway.
<jpds> ska: Focus on keeping them out of the box.
<ska> jpds: if they have a normal shell, thats not good, but its not as bad as root.
<jpds> ska: That didn't make sense.
<ska> jpds: do you ever use bastille?
<jpds> ska: No.
<nait> hello , i tried to install chrome and I've had this error! http://pastebin.com/Mxf60JpB
<jpds> ska: But I know of it, but I prefer to harden things in other ways.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ska> jpds: any guidelines or online outline of how you harden?
<jpds> ska: No.
<marianne_> Has anyone had success buying a PC preloaded with ubuntu?
<jpds> ska: But focussing on things like an ftp client binary isn't the way to do it.
<jpds> ska: In my opinion, far better to just block outing FTP access at a firewall level.
<jpds> out-going*
<olivierrr> does anyone here know where I can find usage stats of Ubuntu? or downloadstats for the iso's?
<ska> sure.
<ska> jpds: My experience is that the layered approach works very well. All possible layers are effective, including access, and minimizing utilities that are not needed.
<jpds> ska: True, but if the person has shell access, then they can run any exploit that comes out on the system.
<ska> True, but we don't allow shell access.
<jpds> Great, so the ftp binary isn't an issue. :)
<ska> Unless they hack the admin account :)
<jpds> Then you have bigger problems/should be using ssh keys. :)
<ska> True.
<ActionPa1snip> tinfoil hat collector :)
<iceroot> will everything from proposed be part of the main/updates repos later? or are there packages which will be only on proposed all the time and not going to main/updates?
<jpds> iceroot: Packages from proposed move to updates, if they validate successfully.
<jpds> ActionPa1snip: Security is the reward of unceasing vigilance.
<ActionPa1snip> jpds: but there is a level where it becomes comical
<iceroot> jpds: ok, thank you
<eCurrency> @wheathin - that cron command worked like a charm. I rebooted the server and the cron ran the --daemon command and the blockcount is back on track! Thanks
<ska> jpds: Sometimes automated bots use things like ftp, gcc, g++ and other tools to install and propagate.
<Soelen> hello, I am loosing connection to my ubuntu server every 5 minutes all of the sudden! And I don't know why
<Soelen> /var/log/kern.log says something about kernel: [14248.385796] r8169 0000:01:0a.0: eth0: link down
<Soelen> and the link is getting up after 2 seconds again, what could this cause?
<JoeSomebody> i asked this in ##linux, was relatively pointless, can netflix work in linux? so if they do not know, or are hoarding the answer, i shall try everywhere else
<Kyan[> hello
<auronandace> !netflix | JoeSomebody
<ubottu> JoeSomebody: If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<JoeSomebody> thanks
<hugo> hc_
<reisio> hc_
<reisio> hugo: doesn't do anything :)
<travisimo> hey guys, I just did a fresh install of the latest Ubuntu.  I am looking for two things.  first:  a good way to test graphics card/drivers.  second:  which drivers should I use?  I have an Nvidia gtx 660 ti
<gelswip> does anyone know what would cause my gnome panels to keep growing like this http://i.imgur.com/i8Al6PH.jpg
<SuperLag> jpds: Duh. I said I was trying to figure out just the packages I requested. Well, I didn't read far enough down the history.log to see that it had exactly what I was looking for. :)
<rymate1234> /opt/splashtop-streamer/SRFeature: error while loading shared libraries: libcelt0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ActionPa1snip> rymate1234: run:  sudo updatedb; locate libcelt0     you may need to make a sylink to humour the application
<Kyan[> someone knows how can i know the input device name of my actual keyboard?
<rymate1234> /opt/splashtop-streamer/libcelt0.so
<rymate1234> /opt/splashtop-streamer/libcelt0.so.0
<rymate1234> /opt/splashtop-streamer/libcelt0.so.0.0.0
<rymate1234> lol
<FloodBot1> rymate1234: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reisio> Kyan[: cat /dev/input/by-id/foo
<ActionPa1snip> rymate1234: you could symlink the files you gave to the other lib folders.
<Kyan[> reisio, "file not found"
<reisio> Kyan[: foo is a placeholder
<ActionPa1snip> rymate1234: or try: cd /opt/splashtop-streamer       then run the app
<travisimo> hey guys, I just did a fresh install of the latest Ubuntu.  I am looking for two things.  first:  a good way to test graphics card/drivers.  second:  which drivers should I use?  I have an Nvidia gtx 660 ti
<ActionPa1snip> travisimo: does your CPU have an inbuilt GPU too?
<reisio> glxgears
<travisimo> it does, but I have the intel GPU disabled in BIOS
<rymate1234> ActionPa1snip, tried cd and run, no dice
<ActionPa1snip> rymate1234: you could add the folder as an extra lib folder, or symlink to the folder with the other .so files
<rymate1234> nvm, found out how
<rymate1234> turns out there was a .desktop file in that folder
<rymate1234> and the command to launch is "python /opt/splashtop-streamer/SRStreamer.pyc"
<ActionPa1snip> rymate1234: and it sets up stuff ok, right?
<rymate1234> yeah
<rymate1234> seems alright now
<ActionPa1snip> rymate1234: sweet
<rymate1234> yeah, works perfectly :D
<rymate1234> apart from audio streaming
<rymate1234> lmao
<ActionPa1snip> rymate1234: seems like a media server to hold files, you can then connect etc
<rymate1234> oh, god, audio streaming streams audio about 2 notes lower
<rymate1234> ActionPa1snip, its remote desktop for ipad
<ActionPa1snip> rymate1234: why do you need the full desktop?
<rymate1234> spotify without premium
<rymate1234> :>
<abdel> hello please can someone tell me how to install kodak i1320 scanner (driver and software) in ubuntu 13.04
<ActionPa1snip> rymate1234: there is a remote control python app, you can then install the remote control app and control what is playing :)
<ActionPa1snip> abdel: kodak hates linux, i doubt you will get it working
<ActionPa1snip> abdel: I suggest you check the openprinting.org site
<abdel> so u mean its not possible to install kodak in liux
<ActionPa1snip> abdel: there may be a compatible driver but otherwise no
<ActionPa1snip> abdel: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-843710.html
<ActionPa1snip> abdel: there is the famous 'kodak letter'
<ActionPa1snip> abdel: conversely, HP love Linux
<rymate1234> ActionPa1snip, i doubt the remote control streams music
<ActionPa1snip> rymate1234: not from PC to tablet, is that what you mean
<rymate1234> yeah
<abdel> ok thanks
<ActionPa1snip> rymate1234: could use plex, or a media player that can stream from samba etc
<travisimo> hey guys, I just did a fresh install of the latest Ubuntu.  I am looking for two things.  first:  a good way to test graphics card/drivers.  second:  which drivers should I use?  I have an Nvidia gtx 660 ti
<marianne_> travisimo: did you load the 'additional drivers' from the dash?
<travisimo> I have went there and selected the NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library from nividia-313-updates
<tenaglia> hi all
<adamk_> travisimo: And is the driver doing everything you want it to do?
<tenaglia> what is the sanest way to install ubuntu server on a remote box without possibility to setup a dhcp/tftp server?
<tenaglia> I alreay have RHEL installed and have access as root
<definity> anybody here got a command to formate a drive in NTFS?
<definity> format*
<marianne_> travisimo: I have always used 'current' as my selection
<travisimo> I dont know yet.  I just want to know that it is utilizing it to its full extent.  I am going to install steam soon.  is there a good benchmark I can use?
<adamk_> travisimo: The best benchmarks are the programs you are going to be actually using on the computer.
<travisimo> k, I am installing steam now
<ActionPa1snip> definity: I'd use Windows OS, there may be a command in ntfs-utils but as NTFS i sproprietary to Microsoft I would use their OS to make the partition
<accc> hi
<definity> ActionPa1snip: I thought microsoft was FAT32
<BluesKaj> definity, if you were running W95 , fat32 would be fine
<ActionPa1snip> definity: FAT32 is not MS specific
<abdel> can sane work in place of kodak
<mndo> hi, i am trying to prevent the installation of a package (openvpn) i tried doing a echo "openvpn hold" | dpkg --set-selections but it is still possible to apt-get install openvpn, is there a way to block it?
<andywe> use apt-pinning
<andywe> edit /etc/apt/preferences and add your package there
<mars__> cat
<ska> For some reason, ssh has no entry in rcN.d.. but it starts..
<andywe> this will prevent the installtion ...Package: <nameofpackage> Pin: origin "" Pin-Priority: -1
<songo> hi
<ska> Is ssh started in a different way????
<Asad2005> How can i change font style liferea 1.8 unity desktop
<songo> sibuna
<songo_> hii
<songo> hi adam
<songo_> FAG
<songo_> no1 likes u
<songo_> die
<songo> faG ETTT
<songo_> whore
<songo_> slut
<FloodBot1> songo_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<songo_> fag]
<songo> die jus die
<songo> cleverbot rape lik jimmy
<rymate1234> both of you
<rymate1234> stop arguing
<songo> shut it bastard
<rymate1234> no
<songo> sex is wat u need
<rymate1234> this is a public channel
<songo> ur gay
<rymate1234> with 1720 people in here
<songo> haha gay
<rymate1234> please respect other people
<songo> GVBFVTTY
<songo> GVBFVTTY
<gordonjcp> !ops | songo
<FloodBot1> songo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> songo: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<rymate1234> lul
<rymate1234> yay got splashtop working properly
<rymate1234> sadly means I have to use gnome
<ArneLurk> I'm having EUFI problems. Win7 x64 install not being detected by 12.10 x64 (both in UEFI mode)
<ska> When I run sysv-rc-conf, ssh is not listed in Runlevels 2,3,4,5.. Is that correct if I need ssh??
<devgru> hello everyone
<reisio> heyo
<devgru> I'm having trouble getting the background in Ubuntu Unity to work, the dashbar and everything works great except the wallpaper area looks pixelated and the windows drag
<devgru> everything works fine with gnome3
<ska> I guess ssh isnt governed/started/stopped by sysv anymore..
<StaticLNX> ska: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/openssh-server.html
<paulbanks> anyone here using the proprietary amd driver for his/her radeon hd graphics card ?
<reisio> paulbanks: probably someone is
<jrib> ska: it's managed by upstart.  What do you want to accomplish?
<reisio> ska: IME if you try the sysv way, you get information
<ska> jrib: I want to verify that SSH will come up with a reboot.
<jrib> ska: did you install it through the repositories?
<ska> sure
<ska> all normal
<jrib> ska: then by default it will be started
<ska> jrib: is thare any util that shows what service are started then?
<ska> including upstart and sysv
<jrib> ska: no, but you can check your upstart configuration in /etc/init (and also read the ssh.conf init script because it provides a way to disable it in /etc/default)
<Ardethian> Guys, does anyone know of a reason why my Ubuntu 12.01 gets stuck sometimes after going to sleep mode? Its happening ever since I started working there and im the one who installed the OS, so its a new installation. Any ideas?
<jrib> Ardethian: there's no such thing as 12.01
<Ardethian> 12.04
<Ardethian> my bad.
<Ardethian> :)
<reisio> try another graphics driver
<ska> jrib: thanks.. I am 90% of the way there, I was just looking for a tool that tells me what services will be started in state runelevel 2.
<jrib> ska: there is no such tool; you have to consult the configuration files yourself
<ska> ok,... I guess it was nice when all was known via sysv-rc
<linuxuz3r> is selinux available in 12.04
<jrib> !selinux | linuxuz3r
<ubottu> linuxuz3r: SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<reisio> I'm sure you can utilize it whether Ubuntu makes it simple or not
<linuxuz3r> is selinux backdoor for nsa
<linuxuz3r> any0ne
<linuxuz3r> just curious
<Pici> linuxuz3r: What do you think we're going to say?
<narcos> Hi all. I'd like to grant a user the ability to reboot a machine. The user has sudo access, but I don't want to be prompted for a password
<readyjar> narcos: What's wrong with a password?
<jrib> narcos: is the user logging in through a desktop manager like lightdm?
<narcos> readyjar: Scripts are bad at typing passwords
<narcos> So, I want to remote reboot these boxes via ssh. I've setup keys so I can send commands without entering a password, but I can't send the reboot command
<babilen> narcos: Read sudoers(5) and use NOPASSWD for reboot -- The example section even has an elaborate example that covers reboot for groups of people.
<jrib> narcos: you can configure sudo to not prompt for passwords with specifc commands as babilen points out
<jrib> narcos: also, make sure you use "sudo visudo" to edit sudoers, don't edit it directly
<linuxuz3r> do you trust selinux or nsa
<linuxuz3r> should i trust them
<songo> what is this/
<songo> ?
<reisio> linuxuz3r: it's all open source, and heavily audited
<auronandace> songo: welcome to the ubuntu support channel
<reisio> whether you want to boycott it for other reasons is entirely up to you
<songo> oh well GO DIE
<linuxuz3r> omg reisio apparmor is selinux?
<reisio> linuxuz3r: no it isn't
<songo> quit everyone or else
<reisio> songo: hrmm?
<songo> i will find u and kill u all
<songo> if you dont quit
<songo> this group
<reisio> songo: :)
<linuxuz3r> is he still there
 * ActionPa1snip stays
<bailey> Hello
<simonsimcity> Hi, guys
<reisio> 'lo
<ArneLurk> is it possible to just install ubuntu on another HDD or SSD (than e.g. Win7) and dual boot using the bios? Because it's probably cheaper than me wasting time on this UEFI dual boot problem
<simonsimcity> I have some problems with GIT since updating to 13.04 ..
<simonsimcity> I always get the following error:
<simonsimcity> fatal: unable to access '/home/$user/.config/git/config': Permission denied (where $user is my username)
<auronandace> ArneLurk: if it allows selecting which disk to boot from then yes
<simonsimcity> But the file as 777 permission and in addition is owned by the account I call this command from using SUDO ..
<ArneLurk> auronandace: Yeah, it's F12 on my gigabyte board. Shows all bootable devices in both UEFI and non UEFI I think
<simonsimcity> Anyone has an idea why the file still is not accessible by GIT, even so it's 777?
<somsip> simonsimcity: try in .git
<simonsimcity> somsip, it's a bared repo ...
<somsip> simonsimcity: that was maybe a bit too cryptic. Check the files under the .git folder for bad permissions
<mm12> hey all wsup
<theadmin> simonsimcity: Is the whole path accessible, though? That is, is .config owned by you and readwritable, same for /home/$USER/?
<somsip> simonsimcity: if it is a bare repo, there are no files to have permissions....er, right?
<jrib> simonsimcity: it's strange for 1) that file to be 777 and not have more sane permissions and 2) for you to be using sudo in this situation
<simonsimcity> jrib, Maybe you just don't know what I do :)
<jrib> simonsimcity: k
<Ardethian> Guys, does anyone know of a reason why my Ubuntu 12.04 gets stuck sometimes after going to sleep mode? Its happening ever since I started working there and im the one who installed the OS, so its a new installation. Any ideas?
<mm12> which do i download for my machine its 64 bit.. ubuntu 12.04lts  or ubuntu 13.04 whats the difference
<silv3r_m00n> hi there, i need to run a program in 13.10 that cannot run beyond 12.10
<silv3r_m00n> how ?
<somsip> simonsimcity: sorry - I appear to have come in halfway through the conversation. I'll read back first...
<somsip> simonsimcity: so what command are you running under sudo to generate the error message?
<mm12> which is more stable...12.04lts or 13.04?
<theadmin> silv3r_m00n: 13.10 is not supported. And, if the program isn't supported above 12.10, you likely can't run it anyways.
<simonsimcity> somsip, jrib, theadmin, to explain the whole situation: I had a git auto-deployment working, based on a bared repository.
<X200> simonsimcity: I think that it's a git bug because I found multiple defects open on that issue http://www.redmine.org/issues/13631 https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=460370
<ubottu> bugs.gentoo.org bug 460370 in Development ">=dev-vcs/git-1.8.1.1 unable to access '/root/.config/git/config': Permission denied" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<silv3r_m00n> theadmin: i mean, i need to run on 13.04
<simonsimcity> Since updating from 12.10 to 13.04 I get the error, that the file is not accessible anymore.
<theadmin> silv3r_m00n: Same answer -- except the unsupported bit. You can try to download the package file from packages.ubuntu.com and install it with dpkg yourself, but it will likely not work.
<simonsimcity> X200, me too, but that are just warnings - not errors.
<narcos> babilen, jrib: Ok I'll go read those docs, ta++
<X200> simonsimcity: maybe you should try a newer version of git
<jrib> mm12: they are both stable releases.  12.04 is supported for 5 years after release and 13.04 for 9 months from release.  12.04 was released in april 2012.  13.04 was released in april 2013
<silv3r_m00n> theadmin: what does it mean to install ubuntu in a chroot ?
<somsip> simonsimcity: so what is the command that is being run under sudo that causes the warning/error?
<theadmin> silv3r_m00n: Eh... Probably too complicated of a process, try using a virtual machine (virtualbox etc) instead
<bailey> test
<somsip> !test | babilen
<ubottu> babilen: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<mm12> oh ok thanks jrib
<Digget> hey guiz
<babilen> somsip: Is there anything in particular I can do for you?
<h0rati0> sup
<somsip> babilen: meant for someone already gone
<simonsimcity> somsip, One example is: "sudo -u www-data git config --global" ... just to try if the user is able to read the config-file.
<silv3r_m00n> theadmin: virtualbox is too much , need something on same system
<mm12> so its better to hanve 12.04lts
<Digget> I love ubuntu.
<theadmin> silv3r_m00n: Oh. I see. Well, chroot basically means installing to a folder on your HD and then using the "chroot" command to access that install.
<simonsimcity> X200, how can I get hands on a newer git-version if it's not in the repo? :) Maybe a stupid question - but still ...
<theadmin> silv3r_m00n: I have no idea how to do that with the Ubuntu installer though
<X200> simonsimcity: try the git ppa https://launchpad.net/~git-core/+archive/ppa
<Digget> Help
<Digget> My skype will NOT start
<somsip> simonsimcity: sudo -u does the command as root. so you don't get the environment for the user. That may be affecting it. http://is.gd/LsrJEu
<Digget> I have looked all over
<mm12> so i have to pa for this??
<babilen> narcos: Just simplify the setup in the EXAMPLES section in sudoers(5) -- It should be relatively straightforward to get it running with a combination of NOPASSWD and suitable user/group specification.
<mm12> pay
<Digget> I need help
<silv3r_m00n> Digget: then run skype from terminal and see what error message it shows
<Digget> please
<theadmin> Digget: Run the "skype" command in terminal and provide the output on http://paste.ubuntu.com and link us
<Digget> ok
<somsip> simonsimcity: sorry - ignore me. It' slate. I think I'll butt out of this
<Digget> whoa
<Digget> theadmin
<theadmin> mm12: Pay for what?
<mm12> for the program
<babilen> narcos: I also just realised that I answered this question in #ubuntu -- It might or might not work in Ubuntu (I run Debian and typically provide help in #debian) -- That being said: I would be surprised if Ubuntu changed that.
<X200> simonsimcity: here's an explanation on how to add a ppa http://askubuntu.com/questions/4983/what-are-ppas-and-how-do-i-use-them
<Digget> theadmin when i run it from terminal it works
<theadmin> mm12: What program?
<Digget> but not the icon
<theadmin> Digget: ...odd.
<mm12> ubuntu 12.0lts
<jrib> babilen, narcos: should be the same on ubuntu
<theadmin> mm12: Wha? No, that's just a donation page, you can click "Not now, take me to the download"
<theadmin> mm12: And use it for free
<mm12> ahh ok thanks
<somsip> !info node.js
<ubottu> Package node.js does not exist in raring
<babilen> jrib: Yeah, I would have been *very* surprised if not, but thought that I mention it. (I hate making wrong assumptions)
<SARC> Hello. I have been able to disable tty2-tty6 in /etc/default/console-setup and /etc/inittab.  How can I disable tty7 (so that pressing Ctrl+F7 does nothing instead of showing a black screen)?
<Digget> help
<Digget> My sound on skype is like retarded
<Digget> its all crackly
<mm12> can i use windows ultimate and ubuntus next to each other
<theadmin> Digget: Now that we can't help with... Skype does have certain sound issues on some systems, but it's closed source so the Ubuntu team can't fix it. You may want to bug Microsoft about i
<reisio> mm12: yup
<theadmin> mm12: Sure
<Digget> theadmin alright then im good now
<Digget> thanks
<theadmin> Digget: By "we" I mean the channel here
<mm12> or a differenct drive
<simonsimcity> X200, Adding ppa, using the link you sent me, doesn't work .... I have no GUI available on that machine, neither do the commandline options work ...
<mm12> wow this is coming down fast ....
<mm12> 1.5 kb/s
<simonsimcity> theadmin, you wrote, that the path should be accessible as well ... why does GIT then complain about, that the file is not readable?
<X200> simonsimcity: can you access the file without a problem (without using sudo)?
<theadmin> simonsimcity: Because if a part of the path is not accessible, then neither is the file. I mean, technically, it does something along the lines of fopen("/home/username/.config/git/config", "r");  and just goes from there, the error is probably based on the file and not where exactly in the path the permission issue is
<floogy> Hi, It seems, that I got issues with my vpn routing. I can ping a particular ip, but I cannot rweach it with my browser
<GreekFreak> hi all
<simonsimcity> X200, theadmin, I can access the file by the current user (without sudo), but cannot use "cat" to open it by the sudo'd user ...
<GreekFreak> I am trying to generate an SSH key pair, but I notice that I already have relevant id_rsa and id_rsa.pub files. If I want a new key pair (as I do not know where this is used), do I simply create 2 new files?
<theadmin> simonsimcity: Pwehe. Well, check the world permissions on all the folders of the path
<simonsimcity> theadmin, now, the user (the one I use in sudo) has access to the full path and the file but still can't access it ...
<vlt> Hello. If you wanted to playback a list of audio files with customisable crossfades, so that on key press the next (or a certain selected) track immediately fades in, for example, in 150 ms while the currently running fades out in 750 ms, what would you use? Any idea?
<simonsimcity> theadmin, what does it mean if "ls" puts out something like this?
<simonsimcity> d????????? ? ? ? ?            ? git
<reisio> vlt: programmatically? I'd probably use a script and mplayer
<theadmin> simonsimcity: I'd say it means unknown permissions and access times
<theadmin> simonsimcity: ...and size
<theadmin> simonsimcity: Meaning it has no access to the file, most likely
<simonsimcity> theadmin, It's missing the permission "executable" for the folder :)
<theadmin> simonsimcity: Oh, that'd be the problem, yes
 * genii tries to remember if simonsimcity has his ubuntu install on an NTFS filesystem
<georgetso> morning guys
<reisio> mornin'
<georgetso> need help please, need a bash script to put content of uptime command to specified file
<georgetso> something like echo uptime >> /tmp/a
<theadmin> georgetso: uptime > filename
<jrib> georgetso: what's wrong with the command you just gave?
<georgetso> theadmin: should be in a bash script so I can cron it
<simonsimcity> Now, that I set the path to o+rx and the file to o+r, I can cat it by the sudo'd user ...
<theadmin> georgetso: Uh... Put that in a bash script?
<theadmin> georgetso: The command wouldn't change anyway
<georgetso> trying
<vlt> reisio: Could you give me an example for just one non-symmetrical crossfade between two audio tracks?
<simonsimcity> And the rest works as well! Nice! thanks, theadmin and everyone else :)
<genii> georgetso: To make a clean file every time use the > to append an existing file use the >>
<ActionPa1snip> georgetso: uptime | tee -a /path/to/file.txt
<georgetso> theadmin: such an idiot i am
<georgetso> thanks guys, you are so nice!
<genii> ActionPa1snip: Ah, right, if he's calling it from a user login
<ActionPa1snip> genii: I just like tee :)
<ActionPa1snip> genii: and tea :D
<gasper> #asterisk
<gasper> join #asterisk
<gasper> join / #asterisk
<Ari-Yang> /join #asterisk
<mm12> how big is the installation size
<ActionPa1snip> gasper: /join #asterisk
<gasper> tanks
<ActionPa1snip> gasper: irc commands always have a leading slash
<gasper> quit
<gasper> exti
<gasper> exit
<mrguser> lol
<ActionPa1snip> gasper: leading slash, remember
<mm12> help its telling me installation size is 18gig is that right
<phschwartz> if I have a script that I want to run for every network device when it comes up, I would add the script to /etc/network/if-up.d/ correct?
<ActionPa1snip> mm12: installation  size of what?
<theadmin> phschwartz: Correct.
<mm12> of ubuntu 12.04lts
<gundas> hey all, is there a way to pause a process im running in terminal on a remote server send it to run in the bg and close my terminal?
<mm12> i ran inside windows
<theadmin> gundas: You're looking for screen
<gundas> i would have to currently stop my process though?
<phschwartz> theadmin: ty
<Fieldy> gundas: yes
<LiveWire195> Hi all
<theadmin> gundas: Yeah, you'd need to stop it and run inside screen, I'm not sure there's another way... Actually, there should be, hit Ctrl-Z and disown 1, then exit
<Fieldy> then you start screen and start the process. you can re-attach later and while disconnected it continues to run
<LiveWire195> Any recommendations on reading material via PDF that I can look into before I dive into ubuntu
<jrib> !manual | LiveWire195
<ubottu> LiveWire195: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<gundas> so just ctrl+Z and type disown 1
<LiveWire195> Much apprieciated
<LiveWire195> I've been with windows for a decade and want to take the plunge to a stronger OS
<jrib> gundas: ctrl-z, bg, disown.  Not sure that the bg will happen automatically...
<ArneLurk> I'm still trying to install Ubuntu x64 UEFI next to Win7 x64 (undetected, apparently normal?). Pondering risking the "Something else" install but I don't know how to partition the space I left properly and where to put the boot thingy... I'm here now: http://androidarts.com/photo/Ub1210x64install.jpg
<gundas> jrib: i did a ctrl+z and this bg
<gundas> and the script output is still streaming
<gundas> but i just shut it down
<jrib> gundas: i'm not sure what your question is now
<gundas> and then logged back in and when i do a ps aux | grep it pops up
<gundas> so i guess its running in the background ? does a ctrl+z and bg
<gundas> run the process in the background?
<jrib> !enter | gundas
<ubottu> gundas: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mrguser> ok
<jrib> gundas: yes, ctrl-z will suspend the process and bg will resume it in the background
<LiveWire195> !download ubuntu
<jrib> gundas: but it's still a child of your shell
<gundas> jrib: so that means?
<theadmin> LiveWire195: Downloads are at http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<ezra-s> gundas, he means if you close your shell it will be killed, but I am not sure about that one
<jrib> gundas: it means if you close your shell, your process will get sent sigint probably
<LiveWire195> I'm already on it :) 3 mins left
<mrguser> lol
<gundas> jrib: ok well i just killed it to be safe. so i can now use screen to run it and be safe?
<jrib> gundas: sure
<ezra-s> to run something in the background "nohup command &"
<ActionPa1snip> gundas: its how UNIX manages processes, processes spawn other processes and become parent processes. The mother of all processses is init which is PID 1 :)
<gundas> jrib: so should i do screen as root or a user (root more safer?
<ActionPa1snip> ezra-s: hohup makes the parent PID be init, not ideal
<ActionPa1snip> ezra-s: you just need the & to background it
<jrib> gundas: probably as user
<ezra-s> ActionPa1snip, I didn't know about that one, please define, PID to be init
<holstein> gundas: as a general rule, only do root when necessary
<ActionPa1snip> ezra-s: but the shell you run it from will be the parent, so if you close the terminal, it will kill its children
<jrtappers> Is the way cameras tag photos for upload proprietary, or is it a standard between manufacturers that software on ubuntu can read?
<ActionPa1snip> ezra-s: PID is the process ID, PPID is the parent PID
<ezra-s> ActionPa1snip, I know what pid is, I mean I don't understand the expression "running with nohup will make the pid be init"
<mm12> how do i install ubuntu inside windows or from boot up
<jrib> jrtappers: you should be able to read it, search about "exif"
<LiveWire195> mm12, if you burn it to a disk and run it. I'll give you the option to install along side windows
<jrtappers> jrib, Thanks, so its just an exif tag for 'upload to X'?
<guest_48> Hi, I am on ubuntu 12.04 live cd and got problem with installing ttf-ocr-a. This package is depending on fonts-ocr-a which is not found.
<mm12> ok how much room does it require
<jrib> jrtappers: not sure what the context is for "upload to X"
<bazhang> !wubi | mm12
<ubottu> mm12: Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<LiveWire195> I'm not exactly certain.
<LiveWire195> Less than five gigabytes
<ActionPa1snip> guest_48: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<LiveWire195> how do you MD5 test it
<jrtappers> jrib, I made some photos tagged, so this is a 4.8MB game of spot the difference
<babilen> mm12: fwiw, I really wouldn't recommend to use wubi, but to install Linux (Ubuntu I guess) on a separate partition.
<guest_48> I downloaded .deb package (ttf-ocr-a*.deb)
<jrib> jrtappers: so what do you want to do now?
<gordonjcp> is wubi even still supported?
<g-a-r-r-y> hi
<jrtappers> jrib, Thanks, i'll take it from here, just wanted to know that it wasn't a prop standard that would waste time trying with
<jrib> guest_48: don't download .deb, just use apt-get or your favorite package manager to install from the repositories
<guest_48> jrib: I did try that, but the package wasnt found.
<guest_48> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/i386/fonts-ocr-a this link says it was pulled down
<jrib> jrtappers: oh ok.  Yeah, most image viewers should display the data and there should be at least a few command-line ways to get at it (e.g. exiftool)
<jrib> guest_48: are you on precise?
<guest_48> 1204
<jcrza> Anybody get wifi running on the surface pro? I was reading all the top google results yesterday, I feel like I tried everything
<jcrza> supposedly it works somehow, but I haven't got it to
<jcrza> I can connect to a network but I never seem to actually get an IP
<ActionPa1snip> jcrza: can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<jrib> guest_48: do you have the universe repository enabled?
<guest_48> jrib: I didnt changed sources, wondering what is the defaults for live cds.
<g-a-r-r-y> hello pls am looking for aa friend i chat with about WHM
<holstein> !ot | g-a-r-r-y
<ubottu> g-a-r-r-y: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jrib> guest_48: you'll need to enable the universe repository if it isn't enabled
<ActionPa1snip> g-a-r-r-y: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<jcrza> ActionPa1snip: network is unreachable. I had to use wpa_gui to do it
<jcrza> not the pinging, but the connection
<guest_48> jrib: anyway I need the package(s) for offline install
<holstein> jcrza: if it were me, i would use an access point with no password to test
<utusan> guest_48: just get the fonts-ocr-a deb from where you get the ttf-ocr-a
<jcrza> holstein: there's one nearby, I'll try now
<jrtappers> jrib, Looks like it is prop,             -                 Maker Note          |26092 bytes undefined data
<guest_48> utusan: tried, no luck: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/i386/fonts-ocr-a
<Dimtar> I have a question about a PSU and I dunno where to ask, can anyone help?
<holstein> jcrza: i would use a "known good" one.. one that i setup with a spare router for testing.. that i know works.. you connect to that one, and you dont know its working.. unless you do..
<gordonjcp> !ask | Dimtar
<ubottu> Dimtar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gordonjcp> Dimtar: unless it's not directly ubuntu-relevant
<jcrza> holstein: I know that the four networks I've tried work. Three are mine, one is not
<gordonjcp> Dimtar: maybe #hardware?
<Dimtar> I'll try there, thanks
<slackin_> BAHAHAHA Obvious hacker, 1up protecting hackers: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvBYt4fqx9A Read the comments, hilarious. Blantent wall hacks, terrible shot, terrible player, but see's threw walls. lololololol
<jcrza> it's a driver issue or something. But the workarounds I tried don't seem to work 100%
<mm12> is ubuntu taking over windows 8...
<jcrza> It's sooooo damn close. I mean I can connect to a network now but not get an IP
<ActionPa1snip> slackin_: relevant to Ubuntu support?
<gordonjcp> mm12: ooh, they brought out a new Windows?
<bazhang> slackin_, wrong place
<holstein> jcrza: im just saying, if the one you arc connecting to to test with no encryption is not yours, and it doesnt work, you cant assume why, since you dont know that the internet works on that access point
<slackin_> ActionPa1snip, damn it, wrong network, im going to disconnect from freenode, sorry guys, my bad :( <3
<jcrza> holstein: I do know it works though, I used it for a week or so when I moved here before I got set up. I know who's it is
<holstein> jcrza: if you feel it is a viable test, use it...
<jcrza> wpa_gui says I'm connected
<jcrza> but the IP is blank no matter what network.
<utusan> guest_48: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/i386/fonts-ocr-a/1.0-4ubuntu1
<holstein> jcrza: you could elaborate as to what hardware you have, and what you have tried, and see if a volunteer can help
<guest_48> bingo http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/f/fonts-ocr-a/
<jcrza> holstein: It's the surface pro, as I've said a few times. Ubuntu 12 or 13 on the surface pro, both have the same issue
<jcrza> It's a missing firmware/driver thing for the marvell card in it, but supposedly the workaround fixes it
<jcrza> though I haven't managed to
<jcrza> I was hoping someone in here happened to have a surface pro and had done it
<holstein> jcrza: i would open a terminal, and find the chipset for the hardare and report it here
<jrtappers> jrib, Is there a way to get the data from an unknown tag?
<guest_48> utusan: nice, no idea where i failed
<holstein> jcrza: lspci from a terminal
<jcrza> holstein: will do!
<utusan> guest_48: from the page you gave, click on the version col
<jrib> guest_48: you can use http://packages.ubuntu.com .  Make sure you are grabbing the version correct for your ubuntu version.  Also, see ubottu
<holstein> jcrza: its not missing firmware.. a driver *is* being loaded.. you would need to blacklist that driver potentially.. thats is what i am refering to for what you have tried.. for exmaple.. "i have blacklisted this module via this link and tried this driver from here"
<jrib> !offline | guest_48
<ubottu> guest_48: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<jrib> jrtappers: I don't know about that
<jrtappers> jrib, I have got it to an unknown tag in the marker note
<jrtappers> I just need it to give me the data, but it just says 4 unknown bytes
<jrib> jrtappers: you're using exiftool?
<jrtappers> jrib, exif, il try exiftool
<lifeboy> Anyone that uses pptpd and successfully authenticates agains /etc/passwd?
<jrtappers> s/il/i\'ll
 * guest_48 likes the pipe syntax for ubottu
<gordonjcp> jrtappers: jhead maybe?
<lifeboy> Anyone that uses pptpd and successfully authenticates against /etc/passwd? I get "The remote system is required to authenticate itself but I couldn't find any suitable secret (password) for it to use to do so."
<gordonjcp> lifeboy: it doesn't authenticate against passwd
<jcrza> holstein: Here's the lspci for the surface pro http://pastebin.com/kKFR403f
<cobalt238> Is there a way to reset the routing table to the configuration at install?
<Asad2005> How can i change font style liferea 1.8 unity desktop
<gordonjcp> lifeboy: it authenticates against chap-secrets
<jcrza> for anyone else reading.. can't get wifi working on that
<holstein> jcrza: you *can* get wifi working.. its got issues.. and those issues are?
<ActionPa1snip> jcrza: try a wired connection
<jcrza> holstein: It doesn't actually work ever
<jcrza> ActionPa1snip: no cat5 port
<lifeboy> According to /etc/ppp/pap-secrets (the comment text at the top), with mgetty it does.
<jcrza> ActionPa1snip: and I don't have one of those usb to ethernet thingys
<ActionPa1snip> jcrza: no inbuilt ethernet port?
<lifeboy> gordonjcp: Is that only applicable if mgetty actually dials a modem?
<jcrza> ActionPa1snip: indeed. It's a tablet computer
<holstein> jcrza: you might have to get a compatible device.. the wifi device you have will not be guarnateed to work with linux from microsoft
<ActionPa1snip> jcrza: some tablets have ethernet
<jcrza> ActionPa1snip: I guess, but this is basically an ipad with a bigger processor, 4 gigs of ram, and a fan
<holstein> jcrza: im not saying you cant make it work... im just saying, it doesnt have to. thats not the agreement you have with the vendor
<jcrza> holstein: sure, It just seems like by some voodoo some have made it work :(
<ActionPa1snip> jcrza: are there guides online?
<ActionPa1snip> jcrza: could try ndiswrapper
<jcrza> That's been mentioned a few times
<jcrza> I haven't tried that yet, I tried the other ways, haven't found a guide for that
<holstein> jcrza: ask them. but, they do not have to share with you why/how.. nor do they have to have the *exact* same hardware
<holstein> jcrza: you can have rev4, and they have rev2.. and microsoft can change those anytime for any reason
<jcrza> holstein: true enough I suppose
<holstein> jcrza: just because someone says "i have the *exact* model you have" doens mean its the same hardware..
<holstein> jcrza: no.. its not "true enough".. this is *fact*
<ActionPa1snip> jcrza: why buy a microsoft device to then install Ubuntu, surely an OEM unbranded thing would have a better chance
<lifeboy> gordonjcp: Would you pls look at my file http://pastebin.com/Qgb02VuS ?
<holstein> jcrza: http://askubuntu.com/questions/257362/ubuntu-12-10-wifi-is-not-working-hp-dv6-7084la this is your *exact* wifi chip, correct?
<jcrza> holstein: Yeah, revision 4
<holstein> jcrza: have you revied that link before?
<holstein> jcrza: when you search in the future, search by that chipset, not that model of tablet..
<FearMyLordJesus> Repent for the kingdom of God is at hand!
<ActionPa1snip> FearMyLordJesus: please don't. This is support
<holstein> !ot | FearMyLordJesus
<ubottu> FearMyLordJesus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<FearMyLordJesus> Matthew 4:4
<FearMyLordJesus> peace
<jcrza> holstein: I didn't see that link, it didn't come up for hte model. Thanks for the advice, I'm gonna look around
<ActionPa1snip> FearMyLordJesus: nobody cares as, again, this is support
<jrtappers> jrib, I have found it, in an undefined marker, that converted to ascii starts "Facebook"
<[Nerdz]> #join /symfony-fr
<zpz> hello
<craigbass1976> How do I know which ~/.ssh/known_hosts entry is which address?
<Asad2005> I have installed community themes but when i go to appearance settings nothing there except the original 3 or 4 themes
<Asad2005> Do i need to logout/login?
<ingwe> heloo anyone have WHM here?
<BluesKaj> ingwe, WHM?
<musca> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ActionPa1snip> Asad2005: worth a shot
<mr-rich> I'm having an issue with Ubuntu 12.10 on Virtual Box. Just did a massive update (204 updates) and now the desktop is totally hosed. Keips popping up this screen that says I'm running in "low-graphics mode" ... tried all the options to try to recover - nothing works. Tried going to low graphics - hangs on a console screen - tried going to a login prompt - hangs on a blank console screen. Any ideas?
<ActionPa1snip> mr-rich: if you log in as guest, is it ok?
<ActionPa1snip> mr-rich: have you tried making an xorg.conf file.
<mr-rich> ActionPa1snip: Doesn't get that far ...
<ActionPa1snip> mr-rich: press CTRL+ALT+F1 and you can log in there
<ActionPa1snip> mr-rich: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=777759
<mr-rich> ActionPa1snip: No logon screen ... goes directly to the low-graphics screen. Pressing ctrl-alt-F1 key stroke doesn't get passed to the VM ...
<ActionPa1snip> mr-rich: then use root recovery mode
<vibhor> hello
<mr-rich> ActionPa1snip: How is that done?
<ActionPa1snip> mr-rich: hold SHIFT at boot
<vibhor> can anybody help me setting up IRC on LAN
<ActionPa1snip> vibhor: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/irc-server.html
<vibhor> will
<kr> hi everybody!
<kr> who knows the Russian channel on ubuntu
<k1l_> !ru | kr
<ubottu> kr: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<mr-rich> ActionPa1snip: Ok ... got into recovery mode menu ... already tried dpkg to try to repair broken packages ... didn't work ...
<mr-rich> ActionPa1snip: what next?
<ActionPa1snip> mr-rich: make the xorg.conf file, may help
<Iszak> I'm trying to run a start up script (system v style/update-rc.d) after postgresql, but I'm unable to determine what config I should set to run after postgresql, any suggestions?
<whoever> hi all, just installed vmware , should there be a vmware group in /etc/group
<ActionPa1snip> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<ingwe> can anyone setup zeus for me here?
<whoever> i already have vmware installed
<ActionPa1snip> whoever: dos it not give additional steps needed?
<ezra-s> whoever, why do you ask if it should be in a group or not, have you tried using it?
<gordonjcp> lifeboy: that's probably okay
<gordonjcp> lifeboy: I've never had to touch pap-secrets
<ActionPa1snip> ezra-s: I use vmware on esx boxes, not ubuntu
<ActionPa1snip> ezra-s: any youtube videos on installing and configuring vmware on ubuntu?
<whoever> ActionPa1snip: no
<jpds> ActionPa1snip: Sorry, you can't use Ubuntu for the host when you're using ESX.
<ezra-s> ActionPa1snip, all I used is vmware player, it's simple and easy to install
<whoever> ezra-s: because when i launch every time, i am prompted for a root password, and vmware will run the kernel modual updater everytime
<ActionPa1snip> ezra-s: i'd say virtualbox was simpler, nice easy gui
<newbie007> ubuntu doesn't use the term "
<ActionPa1snip> jpds: i know.... just saying that's what I use
<newbie007> ubuntu doesn't use the term "Spins", what does Ubuntu call other versions of ubuntu?
<ActionPa1snip> newbie007: releases
<ezra-s> whoever, have you read the messages carefully, it could be because a needed module is not being loaded when you launch it, or you haven't ran configuration yet
<ActionPa1snip> newbie007: most distros call it the 'next release'
<ActionPa1snip> newbie007: kubuntu and ubuntu are flavours of ubuntu (not sure how official that is)
<ezra-s> whoever, If I recall well, one part was installing, and the other was configuring, which asks a series of questions and compiles needed modules for your kernel
<whoever> ezra-s: it  will sucessfully complete
<wookey> has anyone else seen a problem with loads of apt-cache-cleanup.pl processes stacking up on a machine running apt-cacher?
<ezra-s> whoever, is it vmware player? or vmware-workstation?
<ActionPa1snip> wookey: are there bugs reported?
<whoever> eshlox: i got it working, it that the kernel mod updater is running every launch , which seems odd and it sucessfully compleets
<wookey> I've get about 70 of them nominally taking 160Mb each
<newbie007> I'm looking for the Plasma Active desktop. Seems I have to install something else then add it as a package.. is that right?
<whoever> eshlox: workstation
<wookey> ActionPa1snip: I haven't found anything relevant just yet
<ActionPa1snip> wookey: sounds like a bug to me
<wookey> was just asking about to try and pin it down inorder to report something more useful than 'my machine has gone crazy but I've no ide awhy - it used to work'
<ezra-s> whoever, please refer to http://www.vmware.com/pdf/desktop/ws90-getting-started.pdf for information
<MrKB> does Ubuntu 12.04 come with HPLIP?
<MonkeyDust> !find hplip
<ubottu> Found: hplip, hplip-data, hplip-dbg, hplip-doc, hpijs-ppds
<Sabiot> i have a quick question, how can i check to see if  my gfx card was detected
<Sabiot> Xubuntu 12.04 LTS
<MrKB> MonkeyDust: Where are those search results from?
<MonkeyDust> MrKB  ubottu finds them in the repos
<MonkeyDust> !info hplip
<ubottu> hplip (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.3-1 (raring), package size 85 kB, installed size 424 kB
<andre_pl> so I've installed the oracle7 jdk using the webupd8 ppa's, but when I try to run a .jar which depends on JDK features (JRE is not sufficient) I get the following stack trace: http://pastebin.com/2UUDaC1H  am I doing something wrong wrt some environment vars or something?
<MrKB> MonkeyDust: So how do I install it? USC?
<MonkeyDust> MrKB  yes, like you would install any other package
<MrKB> MonkeyDust: ok cool, thanks. Wasn't sure what you meant by repos
<MrKB> <-- Linux n00b :)
<MonkeyDust> MrKB  repos (repositories) are the software sources
<MrKB> MonkeyDust: Did a search for HPLIP on USC and all I found was HPLIP Toolbox. Not sure if it's the same thing? Also it says "Note that all GUI utilities are based on Gt (KDE) GUI environment. There are currently no equivalent utilities based on GTK (GNOME)."
<MrKB> Is that a problem?
<MonkeyDust> MrKB  in a terminal, type       sudo apt-get install hplip
<MrKB> MonkeyDust: Thanks for the command. It seems to work but actually what it outputted was "hplip is already the newest version." so I guess it does come with Ubuntu lol
<MrKB> What's the difference between USC and apt-get btw?
<brx_> MonkeyDust, i was watching 'clive' the other night
<k1l_> MrKB: softwarecenter is a GUI program that uses apt-get in the background
<mr-rich> How do I re-install xorg from cli?
<MrKB> k1l_: So then why did USC not find hplip and apt-get did?
<tucemiux> anyone knows where the hardware compatability list for ubuntu can be found?  I'm looking for a firewire card
<sienez> hi. what does it exactly mean if 2 users are in the same group? I always thought, if I have a file with group permissions read and write, then every user in the owner's group can do so. however it's not the case. anyone know why?
<whoever> ezra-s: here is what runs every time i launch and i did apply the patch http://communities.vmware.com/thread/401004?start=0&tstart=0
<k1l_> MrKB: dont know if there was an error or smth
<MrKB> Oh ok
<MrKB> does anyone use Synergy in here? The client keeps crashing on me on 12.04
<MrKB> Mostly when I press key modifiers from what I've noticed (Alt, Ctrl, Windows key)
<MrKB> k1l_: Just did another search for hplip on USC, this time it showed up. You were right. XD
<informatyk> Linux is the best!
<MrKB> MonkeyDust: The version of hplip I have is 3.12.2 and the latest one from the HPLIP website is 3.13.5. Should I update from site or is there maybe a reason why apt-get doesn't have the newest version(s) listed?
<ProducedRaw> how do I override a package in the official repositories with a custom one? I'm trying to follow this guide: http://projects.puppetlabs.com/projects/1/wiki/Puppet_Ubuntu  but attempting to install puppet yields:   # apt-get install puppet  -->   puppet : Depends: puppet-common (= 3.2.1-1puppetlabs1) but it is not going to be installed\n  E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.     I have tried  install --fix-brok
<ProducedRaw> What is the correct solution for this and why does apt suck so much?
<wheatthin> ProducedRaw, why not try out ppa?
<holstein> ProducedRaw: apt may not be the issue.. i would run "sudo apt-get update" and share the output here via pastebin
<ProducedRaw> wheatthin: it's an old version which doesn't support the features I need
<ProducedRaw> I've already tried update/upgrade to no avail
<holstein> ProducedRaw: if you added a PPA, that is likely the source of breakages. not apt
<wheatthin> ProducedRaw, are you sure it's the only one
<holstein> ProducedRaw: share the errors from "sudo apt-get update"
<Pici> ProducedRaw: What release of Ubuntu are you running?
<ProducedRaw> Pici: 12.04
<ProducedRaw> running update again..
<ProducedRaw> https://gist.github.com/5807157
<wheatthin> ahh another github
<wheatthin> can break things
<ProducedRaw> wheatthin: another github?
<Pici> ProducedRaw: Do not attempt to install lucid packages on precise.
<Ari-Yang> ProducedRaw, if you're trying to install a program from github, and already installed it from ppa or software-center
<Ari-Yang> you uninstall the one form the software center or ppa first
<ProducedRaw> ahhh
<ProducedRaw> hah
<ProducedRaw> let me try correcting that
<kr> hi everybody
<Pici> What? this is a gist. it has nothing to do with installing things from github.
<Ari-Yang> oh, my bad
<Ari-Yang> lol
<elisa87> I am trying to mkfs but it's not working http://paste.ubuntu.com/5777664/ any idea? Device size reported to be zero.  Invalid partition specified, or 	partition table wasn't reread after running fdisk, due to  a modified partition being busy and in use.  You may need to reboot 	to re-read your partition table.
<Pici> ProducedRaw: You may want to see their updated documentation as well: http://docs.puppetlabs.com/guides/puppetlabs_package_repositories.html#for-debian-and-ubuntu
<ProducedRaw> Pici: thanks
<simpleirc> hallo
<simpleirc> haloo
<simpleirc> haloo
<irong33k> the new ubuntu 13.04 has bugs,........
<holstein> simpleirc: ask if you have a question. this is not chat
<irong33k> who has tried the new hotot twitter client on ubuntu 13.04
<irong33k> ?
<holstein> irong33k: apply all upgrades and test.. share any errors in as much detail as possible if you want help
<simpleirc> anyone has twitter?
<holstein> simpleirc: whats the issue?
<ActionParsnip> Simpleirc: many
<ProducedRaw> thanks guys, that fixed it for me
<holstein> ProducedRaw: apt is working fine now? with the inproper sources removed?
<holstein> improper*
<ProducedRaw> holstein: yup :D
<ActionParsnip> Simpleirc: 500 million users apparently
<benihana68> g
<MrKB> ok I have my HP printer all setup inside 12.40, it's printing perfectly. Now...how do I share it through my network so my Windows PCs can print to it? XD
<benedikt> Is pulseaudio included in ubuntu if i install with the Mini image?
<MrKB> HPLIP has no support on this
<holstein> MrKB: samba is where i would start
<MrKB> thanks holstein
<DJones> MrKB: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<MrKB> thanks DJ_HaMsTa
<MrKB> DJones*
<ActionParsnip> Benedikt: I don't believe so
<holstein> MrKB: i set it up ages ago.. windowsXP and ubuntu 9.10.. http://ubuntu-help.blogspot.com/2011/03/share-ubuntu-printer-with-windows-7.html might help
<MrKB> thanks :D
<holstein> benedikt: its minimal.. you can add what you like
<ActionParsnip> Mrkb: or allow external systems to connect directly to cups :-)
 * MrKB doesn't know how to do that
<holstein> MrKB: i didnt see the link DJones gave.. i would go there first
<dosequis> hey all - I have a joystick with 8 buttons. I am wondering how I can create extra (virtual) buttons i.e. by holding down 1 button (mod key) for example - any ideas or pointers?
<MrKB> holstein: That's where I am. I did open yours in another tab though. Thanks again
<hakunin> Hi, I'm trying to figure how to get runit to run a service on boot, if that service is setup under a regular user in /home/john/service
<benedikt> holstein: holstein if i plan on installing X.org (and Xmonad), would that bring in pulseaudio?
<holstein> benedikt: you can check.. you will select to install, and you will see a list..
<rder> hello. can someone help with a quick question?
<MrKB> don't ask if you can ask, just ask. :)
<DJones> MrKB: This is the page I was going to link you to, https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/samba-printserver.html have a look at that and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html for instructions on how to install samba
<benedikt> holstein: is setting up pulseaudio as easy as setting up the pulseaudio package? (i had a traumatizing experience with OSS long ago, and i've kept away from meddling with audiosystems. typing that out, i'm guessing it is so simple
<MrKB> thanks DJones
<holstein> benedikt: if you dont feel comfortable setting up the system, use a prebuilt iso.. otherwise, get the mininal, and ask for specific assistance from the volunteers here, or the appropriate channel
<KaiForce> Can anyone tell me how to delay startup for an init.d script so that a service that it depends on starts first?
<holstein> benedikt: i have found it quite easy to setup pulse.. just installing the packages bascially
<rder> Okay. So i'd like to use Ubuntu on my work computer but am unable to reformat any of my drives.... So if i use a live version of a  USB drive-  does that function like a contained system in the sense that I can save and work with files on the flash drive using it both as a OS drive and data drive?
<ArneLurk> If Ubuntu 12.10 x64 installer doesn't detect Win7 x64 (UEFI) can I go ahead and install anyways "something else" and hope that grub finds win7?
<daftykins> rder: if you either install to the flash drive or make it a persistent live CD, it will
<holstein> rder: i would just install ubuntu to USB
<SonikkuAmerica> ArneLurk: Try 13.04 instead, if you can.
<ArneLurk> Will do.
<rder> awesome. thanks much.
<ArneLurk> it has a live version right? Maybe I need a new unetbootin to find it in the dropdown menu
<daftykins> rder: you can use 'unetbootin' on Windows to create the flash drive with persistent Ubuntu on, or just install to it as mentioned
<holstein> ArneLurk: just download the iso, and point unetbootin to the 13.04 version
<ArneLurk> Ah, right
<DJones> !uefi | ArneLurk Have you also had a look at this documentation,
<ubottu> ArneLurk Have you also had a look at this documentation,: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<benedikt> holstein: there is a dedicated channel for mini.iso?
<elisa87> do you know what's wrong with mkfs.ex2 ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5776124/
<holstein> benedikt: not that im aware.. its quite minimal.. i was just suggesting, wait til you have a problem.. you have not tried setting up pulse yet
<KaiForce> rder: another option is to boot from that USB drive and then mount a second drive or partition that you could then write to.
<ArneLurk> DJones> yes, all my google links are purple onthis subject
<DJones> ArneLurk: No worries, just thought it was mentioning the link
<ArneLurk> gdisk says the partiton table looks okay if I'm reading it right
<switching> how do I make lightning the calendar that GNOME uses when I click on the time?
<switching> instead of evolution?
<arunbabu> I had a fresh install of ubuntu 12.04. I tried to install vlc with sudo apt-get install vlc. But im getting error E: Unable to locate package vlc
<kostkon> !info vlc precise
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.5-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (precise), package size 1374 kB, installed size 3395 kB
<MonkeyDust> arunbabu  type     sudo apt-get update     then retry
<uvala> hello, I cant reach anyone at #choqok channel (twitter-identica client)..might anyone here have to do with it maybe?
<uvala> I am a ubuntu user
<MonkeyDust> !ask | uvala
<ubottu> uvala: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<arunbabu> MonkeyDust: it seems to be working. Mind telling what happend behind screen?
<ejv> he asked a question already MonkeyDust
<uvala> all right, thank you MonkeyDust..choqok doesnt update the timelines
<uvala> this is the problem
<uvala> can anyone help me with choqok not updating the timelines please?
<ActionParsnip> Uvala: do other applications update ok?
<MonkeyDust> arunbabu  you first have to synchronize your pc with the repos. update does that. then you can install or upgrade
<holstein> uvala: are you using the most current version from the repos? if not, try that.. try as another user to remove your config from the equation
<ActionParsnip> !info choqok
<ubottu> choqok (source: choqok): KDE micro-blogging client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-1ubuntu2 (raring), package size 1051 kB, installed size 3728 kB
<DJones> uvala: I don't know if this is related, but twitter disabled the api that allowed connections & timelines to update a couple of days ago, so quite a lot of twitter clients have broken
<uvala> ActionParsnip, I think so.
<elisa87> can someone please tell me why can't I format /dev/loop0 ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5777790/
<ActionParsnip> Uvala: try others.  If they don't work either it's more than the client
<uvala> DJones, thank you for the information, I didnt know it..I'll try to check if it is the reason
<uvala> holstein, I dont know how to apply your second suggestion, but I'll check if I have the most recent version
<DJones> uvala: For info https://dev.twitter.com/blog/api-v1-retirement-date-extended-to-june-11 I used to use polly but thats broken now, I've had to resort to Friends
<arunbabu> MonkeyDust: Thanks!
<ejv> uvala: if you can't reach anyone in the irc channel, you can try banging on their development mailing list here: https://mail.kde.org/mailman/listinfo/choqok-devel
<holstein> uvala: you can make a new user.. login, and test.. or, remove the config for the application from your /home
<uvala> holstein, thank you, I'll try that!
<uvala> ejv, thank you! :)
<ActionParsnip> Elisa: try mk2fs on the file then do the loop stuff
<holstein> uvala: for the record, i think its what DJones suggests
<ActionParsnip> Elisa87: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-add-swap-on-ubuntu-12-04 shows the file system being made on the file then used
<ActionParsnip> Elisa87 : I think you did it backwards :-)
<suore> Hello, i want to install ubuntu and what option to select. 13.04 or 12.04LTS
<elisa87> ActionParsnip:  what do you mean that I did it backward?  can you also look at this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5776124/
<SonikkuAmerica> suore: Have you decided on a flavor?
<uvala> ActionParsnip, other applications update, i.e. RSS feed reader
<MonkeyDust> suore  12.04 if you want long support, 13.04 if you want the latest stuff
<holstein> suore: you can try them both live.. start with 13.04 if you dont want long term support
<elisa87> you mean I should do the mk2fs on the mona61713.img ?
<suore> I hear that in 13.04 is newest Unity, and is fastest.
<ActionParsnip> Suore: I'd go for LTS as you are clearly new to the OS
<holstein> suore: a fact is that 13.04 is newer
<uvala> holstein, it is not the latest version I have.
<suore> i have middle-end PC, so maybe fastest Unity to be better.
<uvala> holstein, I will check synaptic for the latest one
<ActionParsnip> Uvala: that's a different service
<elisa87> SonikkuAmerica: can you help me please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5776124/
<uvala> oh, you meant that way, ActionParsnip..
<suore> so check for me :) as 12.04 have same Unity version so i install Ubuntu.
<uvala> I will try with a newer version now
<suore> 12.04
<SonikkuAmerica> elisa87: According to that you smashed your disk - which means no partition table!
<ActionParsnip> Uvala: try other Twitter apps with your account
<SonikkuAmerica> elisa87: Have you sic'ed GParted on it?
<elisa87> SonikkuAmerica:  which command I have missed and in which line?
<holstein> suore: 12.04 is an older version of most everything.. 13.04 is the latest.. if you want the latest, use the latest.13.04.. if you want LTS, use 12.04.. you can try them both live
<elisa87> no ,,, I am trying to create a bootable disk image . just that for my simulator SonikkuAmerica
<ActionParsnip> Suore: 12.04 has Unity2D which uses fewer resources
<salma__> I have problem adding nodes to the maas server, has anyone done this before?
<uvala> ActionParsnip, I got it now, yes, I will try now
<suore> i downloading 13.04 :) i want have all newest
<ActionParsnip> Suore: 13.04 is no longer supported after January 2014 but 12.04 lasts til April 2017
<th0r> ActionParsnip: are those dates correct?
<holstein> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.04
<ActionParsnip> Th0r https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<suore> Windows XP is too old, Windows 7 not working good ( drivers work bad, sometimes booting 10-20 minutes and crash, at Windws XP is all great) so i want try Ubuntu.
<suore> somethig new and fresh
<ActionParsnip> Th0r: yes. Quantal has 4 months more support than Raring
<SonikkuAmerica> elisa87: What kind of simulator requires a .img file?
<th0r> ActionParsnip: sorry...my bad
<elisa87> https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=gem5+disk+image&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8 SonikkuAmerica
<johnjohn101> it's ok, when 13.04 support is gone, 13.10 will be there!!
<holstein> suore: for what you mentioned above, i might test the hardware.. ubuntu/linux is great, but its not "magic".. if you have bad or broken hardware
<ActionParsnip> Th0r : never understood people upgrading from Quantal to Raring.  Makes me chuckle
<suore> at Windows XP works all great... like rocket :P.
<suore> but is old :P
<morpheous_> need a little bit of assistance, looking to find out how to access the firewall through system settings in Xubuntu
<suore> and bought SSD HDD
<ActionParsnip> Johnjohn101: oh absolutely but even when 13.10 dies Precise will still be supported :-)
<holstein> morpheous_: you can use ufw.. i think there is a gui, gufw
<holstein> !info gufw
<ubottu> gufw (source: gui-ufw): graphical user interface for ufw. In component universe, is optional. Version 13.04.0-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 229 kB, installed size 1178 kB
<SonikkuAmerica> elisa87: Well, lemme think about it while I eat lunch. bbs
<suore> and for some minutes installing SSD HDD at my PC :P
<suore> i installing*
<suigeneris> hi
<suore> W XP no see SSD
<morpheous_> Thanks Guys <32
<salma__> I have problem adding nodes to the maas server, has anyone done this before?
<ActionParsnip> Suore: XP is offtopic here
<suore> ActionParsnip,  :)
<suigeneris> I created a ssh key with ssh-keygen -t rsa, sent it with ssh-copy-id, but the remote server is still asking me for password
<suigeneris> why?
<ActionParsnip> Suigeneris: did you cat the file to your users key file on the server side?
<holstein> salma__: i would elaborate.. what problems? what errors? otherwise, it will not help to repost
<suigeneris> ActionParsnip: no, I sent it with ssh-copy-id like I always did
<ActionParsnip> Suigeneris : then you missed a step
<suigeneris> ActionParsnip: ssh-copy-id -i .ssh/id_key.pub server to be precise
<fully_human> Hello. I've build a custom kernel and am trying to follow the helloworld driver program at http://www.xml.com/ldd/chapter/book/ch02.html. However, I get ane rror saying "linux/module.h: No such file or directory" If I add the -I/usr/src/linux-headers-3.8.13-custom+/include I get an error saying "asm/linkage.h: No such file or directory" Chasing that includes down I have a bunch of other errror messages that probably won't even
<fully_human>  fit on pastebin. Any suggestion? Thanks.
<FloodBot1> fully_human: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IamTrying> How to have Chrome Canary on my Ubuntu? https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/canary.html
<salma__> holstein: I have 3 blades using 1 as server and the other 2 are compute nodes used ubuntu 12.04 server and added the nodes to the maas server
<holstein> fully_human: i would try a more general linux channel.. otherwise, use the stock ubuntu kernels
<salma__> the nodes are added but the commission fails
<ActionParsnip> Suigeneris : yes but you need to put that text in your user's config.  Simply copying the file is not the whole process
<uvala> choqok version in synaptic is the older one that I have (1.2), can I somehow install 1.3. via command line?
<fully_human> holstein: Okay, thanks.
<uvala> from the project website?
<holstein> uvala: there will be instructions, but i would confirm that it addresses the issue before bothering with it
<salma__> holstein: do you have any sugesstion?
<holstein> uvala: there are ppa's such as https://launchpad.net/~adilson/+archive/experimental , but i would do more research before adding the ppa or custom version
<suigeneris> ActionParsnip: I thought ssh-copy-id did exactly did that. besides, I compared remote server's .ssh/authorized_keys to my .ssh/id_rsa.pub
<holstein> salma__: fails how? what are the error messages?
<covi> What's a good way to add some human-friendly description to a .csv table? I asked because the actual tables have several fields, and I am not sure if putting all of the description in the top left field (with other fields of that row left blank) is the right way to do it.
<ActionParsnip> Suigeneris : cat the file and append it to  ~/.ssh/authorized_keys2
<salma__> holstein: the web interface for the maas server just says "Failed tests"
<salma__> holstein: Do I have to have ubuntu desktop installed on the each node before adding them to the server?
<ActionParsnip> Suigeneris : www.linuxproblem.org/art_9.html
<holstein> salma__: i have no idea.. i would run the basics. check ip's.. see that the machine can see each other.. check the server channel, and see if there is a maas community support
<ActionParsnip> Suigeneris : then in your ssh server disable password login.  Be sure you have some sort of access incase it's not right
<salma__> hostein: Thanks!
<uvala> ActionParsnip, I tried Turpial, and got login authentication error with 2 accounts.
<MrKB> how do I read entries in syslog?
<KaiForce> Can anyone tell me how to delay startup for an init.d script so that a service that it depends on starts first?
<MrKB> Synergy says that it logs messages in syslog
<ActionParsnip> Suigeneris : could even stay logged in then try a second connection after the key configs are in
<MrKB> last time someone was helping me troubleshoot problems, he had me copy stuff from the syslog to a syslog.txt file on my desktop
<MrKB> is that the only way?
<ActionParsnip> Uvala: then its probably not the application
<holstein> KaiForce: is this helpful? http://askubuntu.com/questions/9763/init-d-script-startup-problems otherwise, try a server channel
<ActionParsnip> Mrkb: users can read logs most times
<suigeneris> ActionParsnip: still no :S
<ubuntu22> Can anyone tell me how to add canberra-gtk-modules to $GTK_MODULES
<MrKB> ActionParsnip: Where do I read it?
<CMOSteve> excuse me, is anybody here familliar with UPS power supplies and setting them up to work with linux/ubuntu?
<CMOSteve> http://askubuntu.com/questions/305701/my-emerson-liebert-ups-is-not-reporting-correctly-but-works-in-windows
<uvala> so that means there is no Twitter client available for ubuntu right now?
<ActionParsnip> Mrkb: for what application???
<MrKB> Synergy
<MrKB> it says it logs stuff to syslog
<holstein> CMOSteve: i would purchase one with linux support.. or one that is known to work
<ActionParsnip> Uvala: there are many twitter clients
<user____> sudo avahi-daemon results in failed to create a server:invalid domain name
<KaiForce> holstein: that is helpful, thank you.  awesome username btw.
<ActionParsnip> Mrkb: and how was I supposed to know it was for synergy?
<user____> any ideas
<holstein> KaiForce: cheers
<MrKB> ActionParsnip: I said it. You must have missed it :-\
<suigeneris> ActionParsnip: Permission denied (publickey,gssapi-with-mic).
<ActionParsnip> Uvala : I suggest you check service on the twitter side as well as username and password
<uvala> ActionParsnip, I am referring to DJones' information that Twitter disabled clients.
<uvala> ActionParsnip, I can login and use twitter from the browser.
<holstein> i use twitter from the browser.. but, have you tried other clients in linux?
<holstein> uvala: ^^
<CMOSteve> holstein: i fear you may be right. my UPS appears to be one of the companies most generic models, and interfaces with the Generic USH HID drivers, so therefore it seems bleak. however, Windows does pick it up OK and there is one in the servers network. is there a Windows based NUT implementation i could hook and send events with to the linux box?
<uvala> holstein, I've just tried Turpial, and received auth error
<uvala> while logging in
<holstein> CMOSteve: nothing about linux/ubuntu is preventing something native from working, or that windows based one from working.. but, there is no way to guarantee that here in this channel.. you would need, ideally the support of the vendor
<holstein> uvala: that is not "twitter is broken in all linux" then.. that is just what it is.. auth error
<CMOSteve> holstein: ty
<uvala> holstein, then I will try installing the latest choqok
<holstein> uvala: what would i do? consider trying that ppa i linked, or read about the latest version of twitter clients and the issue DJones mentioned
<BitWraith> I have an Ubuntu 12.04 install here. I'm not sure how long ago this began (it's not a computer I use/maintain often) but I noticed today that it can't shutdown cleanly.
<holstein> uvala: ideally, twitter would either not have broken it (assuming thats what happened), or provide you with a fix.. if you can wait patiently, assuming that is the issue, a fix may come to the packages, *if* it can be implemented
<holstein> uvala: otherwise, i dont think twitter guarantees linux support.. though, it works fine for me i the browser
<BitWraith> I stopped the x server and shut it down via "halt" at the terminal... it gets to "system will halt now" and just hangs there.
<holstein> BitWraith: are you up to date with upgrades? did you recently upgrade? can you try booting an earlier kernel version and see if it shuts down?
<BitWraith> I don't think it gets to the point where it would normally shut off, because the filesystem requires checking
<uvala> holstein, which would be better for installation, ppa or the tar package via sourceforge?
<BitWraith> Linux ubuntu 3.2.0-48-generic #74-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 6 19:43:26 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux <-- the aforementioned box is running this kernel atm
<BitWraith> holstein, how far back should I go?
<BitWraith> I believe it's been updated within the last week. I can try the previous kernel and see what happens.
<holstein> uvala: ideally, the one that has the fix.. but, you should be able to find that information without actually installing.. there might not be a "fix", since there is technically nothing wrong with the clients.. assuming the server side changes are what broke it
<uvala> holstein, i installed ppa..
<holstein> BitWraith: i would try the next one back.. then, go one from there
<uvala> holstein, I'll give the new version a try :)
<Ph0sphene>  hi! I have a problem installing nvidia drivers for a gt330m on 12.04 64 bit. could anyone tell me wether it is possible to use this card?
<DJones> uvala: Any sucess? The only standalone client I've found that is working is Friends on Ubuntu
<holstein> !nvidea
<holstein> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> Ph0sphene: ^^
<uvala> DJones, I hope..I'll see it in a minute
<uvala> holstein, should I manually remove the older version? or how do I get to the new version now?
<holstein> uvala: i would make sure i know how a ppa works... i would want to add that ppa, update the sources, get the latest version, and know how to revert
<holstein> uvala: what would i do? google around with that *specifi* version # and see if a fix is there
<Ph0sphene> i tried that, but with no sucsess. x started in 640x480 and nvidia controlpanel said there was a problem
<holstein> uvala: that pacakge via PPA is built before the date DJones mentioned
<BitWraith> holstein, now I'm really confused... that box just shut down correctly.
<BitWraith> I applied a couple updates just now, but none to the kernel...
<holstein> BitWraith: so the kernel upgrade is likely the issue
<BitWraith> In any case, it seems to be working.
<holstein> oh.. its shutting down normally in the latest kernel?
<holstein> some fix must have come in then...
<BitWraith> No, it just shut down correctly using the same kernel that would not shut down correctly the last two or three times I tried it
<BitWraith> The updates I just applied were only to X and the flash player... lol
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<babyswizz> please why cant i install a package using the terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/5777918/
<ejv> babyswizz: exactly what it says, there's another process using it
<modernbob> babyswizz: because the updater is running
<uvala> holstein, new version doesnt update, either. I receive this error in both: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5777923/
<babyswizz> ejv: thanks
<ejv> babyswizz: this should go without saying, but track down what application / process is trying to perform an update (dpkg), kill it, and rerun that install command.
<babyswizz> ejv: I had synaptic package manager running thats why
<ejv> makes sense ;)
<SpindizZzy_too> hi all :)
<Hash1> hi
<SpindizZzy_too> i noticed hotot stopped working
<SpindizZzy_too> anyone got another good twitterclient ?
<SpindizZzy_too> it's for 12.04 LTS
<morpheous_> When i do apt-get update, i get a list of errors saying it is unable to connect, I open USC and no packages can be found
<Linda72> Help! I'm trying to install Ubuntu using an empty SSD, but this message pops up: http://pastebin.com/F4nDS8HL What do I do?
<daftykins> Linda72: what kind of computer?
<daftykins> Linda72: and was it previously Windows 8?
<Linda72> daftykins: Just a regular PC.
<Linda72> daftykins: Yes.
<daftykins> so, desktop? by a brand?
<Linda72> daftykins: No, built at home.
<daftykins> ah ok
<daftykins> sounds like the SSD was used before?
<Hash1> ..
<daftykins> in another system
<Linda72> daftykins: Yes, but I've erased it.
<Linda72> It should be empty. What do I do?
<daftykins> Linda72: not enough it seems :) ok two choices, either you can boot into the full liveCD and use gparted to finish completely deleting the disk, or you can just say yes there
<ArneLurk> I have an intel Mobo but my Ubuntu 13.04 iso says AMD... is that a problem?
<Linda72> daftykins: What do you recommend. Why?
<daftykins> by 'deleting the disk' i mean erasing any and all partitions
<Linda72> ?*
<daftykins> ArneLurk: no amd64 works on both Intel and AMD
<wheatthin> amd64 only means 64bit
<daftykins> ^
<ArneLurk> Ok. Strange
<daftykins> Linda72: i would boot the 13.04 liveCD if that's what you have and run gparted to nuke the disk
<Linda72> daftykins: I'll try. Hold on. :)
<morpheous_> When i do apt-get update, i get a list of errors saying it is unable to connect, I open USC and no packages can be found . Xubuntu 12.04
<daftykins> morpheous_: are web browsers working on that system?
<morpheous_> daftykins, im on here with it, i just did a fresh install
<MonkeyDust> morpheous_  type      sudo apt-get update|pastebinit      and paste te url here
<Linda72> daftykins: Is "Try Ubuntu" the same as "LiveCD"?
<daftykins> Linda72: yep
<Linda72> daftykins: Is "yep" the same as "yes"?
<Linda72> Just kidding. :)
<daftykins> Linda72: :P
<morpheous_> http://pastebin.com/i0igz1xf
<Linda72> daftykins: Be right back.
<daftykins> Linda72: same here, i'm going to make a coffee so give me a shout when you're ready to continue!
<mmercer> hey guys, which version of ubuntu was upstart first implemented in ?
<raven> no-ip client manually installed on 12.04 - does not update the ip after several reboots - any ideas?
<holstein> raven: manually installed? from where? maybe the maintainers of the package can help you..
<holstein> i remember using ddclient https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DynamicDNS#ddclient
<raven> holstein, tar.gz on no-ip.com
<holstein> raven: sure.. i would just ask them for support.. otherwise, try something from the repos
<raven> holstein, which client is able to work with noip?
<holstein> raven: i have dyndns.. i have used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DynamicDNS#ddclient as i said
<holstein> raven: otherwise, i would try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DynamicDNS#no-ip
<elisa87> how to find PCI-e version in Ubuntu command prompt?
<wheatthin> lspci should show what's in the pci-e
<wheatthin> but to show the version, I'd look the motherboard up
<richard> Hello.
<daftykins> Guest64314: hi
<rd_> Hi. Trying to install a persistent Ubuntu on a flashdrive. Downloaded an Ubuntu iso. Have virtual box. I want to make part of the flash Fat32 and the rest ext3 for the 'os' and 'data. Recommendations?
<daftykins> rd_: are you the one that asked earlier?
<rd_> yup I am
<daftykins> rd_: unetbootin not doing it?
<rd_> well. am i able to format a the flashdrive while booting from it?
<MonkeyDust> rd_  use gparted to create partitions on the flash drive, one fat, the other ext
<daftykins> rd_: nah you'd want a Windows/Linux host OS
<MonkeyDust> rd_  what OS are you in now?
<rd_> windows 7
<rd_> i have vbox and was thinking of running ubuntu on it then format the drive from it?
<MonkeyDust> rd_  the use a windows program to create partitions
<MonkeyDust> rd_  better ask in ##windows if such program exists, to create partitions on a flash drive
<rd_> suggestions for some windows/linux file format type?
<MonkeyDust> rd_  ext4 for linux
<ArneLurk> So, neither 12.10 or 13.04 can detect my Win7 x64 install. Looks like I have no choice but to install using the "Something else..." option
<holstein> !uefi | ArneLurk is this relevant to your situation?
<ubottu> ArneLurk is this relevant to your situation?: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<holstein> ArneLurk: you can always just manually partition what you want/need
<daftykins> ArneLurk: are you booting in UEFI mode or legacy?
<ArneLurk> I partitioned as gpt and gave windows 66% of SSD. Installed Win7 64bit from DVD
<ArneLurk> http://androidarts.com/photo/Ub1210x64install.jpg
<rd_> last one: any ideas why a Usb can't be recognized in Oracle Virtual Box image using ubuntu 12.4?
<ArneLurk> The partitions left by Windows do show though. I'm booted from USB in UEFI mode. Using x64 Ubuntu 13.04 and persistent storage
<rd_> *usb drive
<holstein> ArneLurk: and you reffered to the uefi wiki?
<ArneLurk> holstein: I've read a whole bunch of threads with people having similar problems, but haven't found a way to make it show up
<daftykins> ArneLurk: you partitioned manually? so is windows installed in EFI mode?
<holstein> ArneLurk: the way in the wiki is to do it maually.. where you are just now getting to, AFAIK
<ArneLurk> You can see the efi type in my screenshot there
<daftykins> ArneLurk: no, i can see some manual partitioning :D did you install Windows in EFI mode or not?
<_Ace_> VIM!
<holstein> ArneLurk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Installing_Ubuntu_in_EFI_mode
<delac> On Raring (+ GNOME3 PPA) using gnome-session-fallback 3.8.0-0ubuntu1~raring1. But wasn't it announced that 3.8 would not have fallback mode? Does anyone know if that decision has been reverted or why there is such backage on GNOME3 PPA?
<ArneLurk> Yeah, I think I first tried mbr partitioning, but then I had to redo it as gpt. The reason for this was that the Win7 DVD needs to be on gpt iwith UEFI boards, so I had to reboot the optical in UEFI mode.
<ArneLurk> I'm now booted into UEFI USB mode.
<holstein> delac: ppa's are not necessarily officially supported. i would ask the maintainer of the PPA
<marianne_> hi, I need to install MS Silverlight for chrome or Firefox...running ubuntu 12.04
<marianne_> is there a command line where I can do the install from
<daftykins> ArneLurk: that leading 1MB unused looks like an issue to me
<holstein> marianne_: ask microsoft, but im pretty sure its not supported in linux.. are you trying to use netflix?
<holstein> !netflix | marianne_
<ubottu> marianne_: If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<catcher> is there something in ccsm that will darken/transparentify unfocused windows?
<marianne_> holstein: trying to run a D & D character builder
<cortexman> wheeee http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/
<delac> holstein: I have the impression that GNOME3 PPA is pretty official (could be wrong)
<usr13> For Microsoft Silverlight support, install Moonlight with the following command: « sudo apt-get install moonlight-plugin-mozilla » in a terminal.
<ArneLurk> daftykins: daftykins made a single partition for windows using gparted. the 1mb empty space was the recommended setting. I'm told grub goes there.
<k1l> delac: officially form gnome, but not from ubuntu?
<holstein> delac: ask them.. but the gnome packages in the repo *are* official..
<daftykins> ArneLurk: the EFI should've been there at the start. you should've used Windows setup to specify a smaller partition. i'd start again
<holstein> !ppa | delac
<ubottu> delac: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<marianne_> usr13: unable to locate package
<holstein> delac: note the warning
<holstein> marianne_: AFAIK, microsoft doesnt support linux with silverlight. but you can ask them, or try that link i gave about netflix and see if you can use whatever work around is there for silverlight
<ArneLurk> daftykins: I was told to use gparted to set up the single initial partition for windows (windows split it into 3). There are so many guides on this...
<holstein> ArneLurk: that is a partition editor you are looing at
<holstein> looking at
<daftykins> ArneLurk: i have no idea why someone would tell anyone to do that, other than if they're inexperienced
<usr13> !info moonlight-plugin-mozilla
<ubottu> Package moonlight-plugin-mozilla does not exist in raring
<ArneLurk> The screenshot is from the "install ubuntu" thing. I'm in the Try environment
<usr13> I suppose moonlight has been deprecated
<usr13> Or just discontinued
<marianne_> usr13: it's ok, it's on my Mac, but really like my ubuntu box better...
<delac> holstein: If the owner chain of the teams goes to Mark himself, can it be considered official PPA?
<holstein> delac: ?
<holstein> delac: when the packages are officially i the repos, they will be
<holstein> delac: the PPA is for newer versions out of the version
<usr13> marianne_: Moonlight:   http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/download.aspx
<holstein> delac: you can get newer versions backported, maybe..
<delac> holstein: yes yes, but that was not the point. I'm just wondering why that one particular package even exists since it has been announced that it wont
<holstein> delac: you'd need to ask the maintainers.. gnome or the ppa maintainers.. no volunteers here likely know, and its pretty much OT
<k1l> delac: to asnwer your origin question: gnome revived the fallback/classic because redhat(the company behind gnome) needs that for their enterprise installtions
<delac> k1l: oh, interesting info. do you happend to know how long they maintain it? for 3.10 too?
<robin__> #ubuntu-fr
<k1l> delac: maybe ask in #ubuntu-desktop
<daftykins> ArneLurk: can you link me to the guide you followed for this manual partitioning for Windows idea?
<ArneLurk> No, I was told by "some guys on IRC". I'm on an SSD so I'd rather not reinstall unless I have to, but maybe I have to.
<ArneLurk> I read it somewhere too, but I forgot where
<delac> k1l: where did you find this piece of information. Cant find a word of it with google...
<tobiasBora> Hello,,
<daftykins> ArneLurk: the extra writes aren't going to take a year off its' lifespan ;)
<ArneLurk> More like 2 days.
<daftykins> hah
<k1l> delac: http://searchdatacenter.techtarget.com/news/2240185580/Red-Hat-discloses-RHEL-roadmap  but we are drifting into offtopic. ask the maintainer of that PPA which ist _not_ a regular ubuntu repo
<tobiasBora> I've a problem with the package avconv: when I try to convert a file into mp3 I've a wrong time which is displayed after in all my programs (Amarok, dolphin...) which is about 29mn instead of 3mn. Does anyone know how I could solve this ?
<ArneLurk> So, I wipe the drive? Just kill the partition table? Then let windows at it again, but use the win installer to make a 80gb partition and leave 40 unallocated...?
<daftykins> ArneLurk: i would yep
<ArneLurk> Windows does boot for me by the way.
<daftykins> ArneLurk: well you could just manually partition in Ubuntu's installer, it's up to you
<ArneLurk> just drop the 1mb at the start? is that the only problem?
<ArneLurk> Or I could try the "Something else" and hope that the boot loader finds it's way
<ArneLurk> if it doesn't work, I reinstall everything.
<daftykins> a typical EFI install puts the EFI partition at the very start
<daftykins> ArneLurk: yeah sounds like a good plan
<ArneLurk> Hmm, it's sda2 for me
<ArneLurk> obviously this is an SSD so the physical location shouldn't matter...?
<catcher> Is it possible to configure the compiz "dim inactive" plugin?  It's ignoring my settings for brightness & transparency, and I'd like the fade to be much faster.
<delac> k1l: ok. although, that classic mode mentioned in the article is not same as fallback. it's just few shell plugins.
<daftykins> ArneLurk: yes, but i mean start as in first partition
<k1l> delac: you will not get the gnome2 desktop back. the fallback/classic mode ist the best you can get.
<ArneLurk> daftykins > I have that drop down list for the boot loader, just /dev/sda and I can put it on /dev/sda2 which is the 104mb efi partition
<delac> k1l: that is what I thought. So why is there then? :)
<daftykins> ArneLurk: i've a feeling if you chose /dev/sda you'd be able to boot Ubuntu and not Windows - and if you chose sda2 you'd be able to boot Windows and not Ubuntu :D but both would be fixable
<k1l> delac: see the article i posted and my comment from above.
<delac> k1l: fallback and classic mode are not the same thing on 3.8
<ArneLurk> daftykins: "fixable" huh? Like, telling grub to use sda2 via some... chain?
<kimx> hey guys how xen server operates on ubuntu
<kimx> UHM......GUYS CAN I GET HELP?
<holstein> kimx: no caps.. whats the issue?
<holstein> !volunteers | kimx
<ubottu> kimx: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<kimx> yeah how does xen server operates on ubuntu?
<vlt> kimx: like normal
<holstein> kimx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<kimx> i'm sorry about but u've gotta help me guys com'on
<k1l> delac: they switched the names since the stoped the fallback since they use llvmpipe for 2d-only desktops
<k1l> kimx: yes it does.
<holstein> kimx: ? did you see my post about volunteers? and about xen?
<adamk_> kimx: In fact, no one has to help you. And acting entitled is going to turn people poff.
<k1l> kimx: if you want a more specific answer ask a more specific question
<kimx> i mean how?
<holstein> kimx: did you read the link?
<holstein> !xen | kimx
<ubottu> kimx: XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<delac> k1l: yes, so they did
<kimx> okay how does the xen server operate?
<holstein> kimx: the link i gave will tell you.. did you read it?
<ArneLurk> Oh? The Ubuntu boot loader is about 30mb? That's what I see Windows 7 use (33mb). I'll try directing the boot device towards window's sda2 then...
<kimx> please to understand more does it operate same as an cybercafe?
<vlt> kimx: What us your real question?
<vlt> *is
<kimx> is it a  cybercafe?
<gQuigs> I'm trying to debug the indicator-messages applet in 12.04.  (tried https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingAyatana with no luck)
<holstein> kimx: what are you trying to do? xen is what it is.. the link i gave explains it..
<gQuigs> trying to get better logs for this bug, but the logs don't seem to exist: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-messages/+bug/1192300
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1192300 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "prompts for permissions on startup when username is both local & networkauth" [Undecided,New]
<kimx> uhm...sorry..can u give the name of a cyber client you have idea of that works with linux and ubuntu machines
<adamk_> What is a "cyber client"?
<trism> gQuigs: if you can switch to the gnome fallback session, then you should get ~/.cache/indicator-applet-complete.log
<kimx> i am opening a cyber and less ideas about the stuff
<daftykins> kimx: where are you from? there may be an ubuntu channel for your language
<gQuigs> trism: oh.. there isn't anyway to turn that on in Unity/2d?
<holstein> kimx: what are you trying to do? a wifi hotspot? *every* wifi router is a wifi hot spot.. http://www.dd-wrt.com/site/index has hotspot software baked in, though its OT here
<kimx> Cameroon Bamenda
<daftykins> holstein: he's asking for a good OS to manage a new internet cafe
<trism> gQuigs: no way that I'm aware of
<daftykins> isn't it obvious =|
<olivierrr> I'm writing an article about open source, could anyone recommend where to look for usage data of Ubuntu?
<ArneLurk> I'm trying to manually partition. I have 8GB ram and a SSD. How does this affect Swap partition size. I'm told it will be rarely used with that much ram.
<olivierrr> @ArneLurk: Wouldn't use SWAP on SSD
<kimx> holstein: how can you control access with hotspot wifi?
<ArneLurk> This is a new Samsung 840. I'm told it last 10+ years with 10gigs a day write.
<holstein> kimx: a password.. but this is not a router channel..
<holstein> kimx: there are wifi routers, hardware answers to your question.. also, the firmware i linked is an option
<ArneLurk> olivierrr: If I make no swap partition, swap can't be used?
<kimx> in case the user has exuhsted the time usage
<trism> gQuigs: although bug 815715 has an interesting workaround, wonder if it still works
<ubottu> bug 815715 in unity (Ubuntu) "glib logging from unity-panel-service is never seen in ~/.xsession-errors" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/815715
<holstein> kimx: the firmware i linked above, ddwrt, has that functionality baked in
<holstein> kimx: the devices i reference you can purchase have that
<daftykins> ArneLurk: yeah don't create swap.
<olivierrr> @ArneLurk: if you've got 8GB RAM you won't need it anyway
<gQuigs> thanks trism, I got logs via fallback..
<ArneLurk> That leaves me 40 gig for just / and /home then. Recommended ratio?
<OerHeks> ArneLurk, you only need swap for hybernate, else you can reduse swapiness
<olivierrr> i don't have a swap partition on my SSD, works fine
<ripthejacker> what is the x-ayatana-desktop-shortcut in the launcher .desktop file?
<ripthejacker> and what is the difference between Action and x-ayatana-desktop-shortcut?
<ripthejacker> I cannot find any documentation on this
<trism> ripthejacker: it was for the quick lists in the launcher before Action was added
<ripthejacker> so what's the difference between them?
<ripthejacker> trism: actions and x-......
<ripthejacker> has actions replaced the other command?
<trism> ripthejacker: there is no difference, except one is an ubuntu extension...we used the x-ayatana before action existed
<ripthejacker> trism: oh I see. Which one is the ubuntu extension?
<trism> ripthejacker: yes basically, although I think x-ayatana is still honored for the moment since some .desktop files in 13.04 still have it
<ripthejacker> ok I getit
<ripthejacker> trism: thanks for the information
<ripthejacker> :)
<yrushi> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ArneLurk> which file systems do I select for mount point / and /home respectively?
<Ronnie> Since a few days my flash videos in firefox and chrome are laggy/choppy. I think its since the flash update a few days ago, but im not sure. Putting the old flash version back did not solve the problem. Any ideas?
<holstein> Ronnie: flash is just going to always be an issue.. are you using chrome? or chromium? chrome is the *only* way to get current flash in linux
<elisa87> E: Unable to find a source package for rootstock
<Ronnie> holstein: i use chromium, but it was working good a few days ago
<holstein> Ronnie: you can try the actual chrome browser then as a troubleshooting step
<gQuigs> Ronnie: it could also be video driver related, what video card do you have?
<gQuigs> Ronnie: do videos work fine in Totem/VLC other video player
<holstein> elisa87: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RootStock "Note that RootStock has been deprecated and is no longer maintained, and it's generally recommended that people start with an ubuntu-core image and tailor it to their needs"
<Ronnie> gQuigs: intel (4500M i tought, not sure)
<Ronnie> downloading chrome...
<jkitchen> is there a link to a howto or something for rebuilding a newer version of a package?
<jkitchen> I want to bump the patchlevel of ruby on my system and make a package out of it (wide deployment)
<holstein> jkitchen: typically, its per package, depending on what is needed by the package
<yrushi> compile from source
<Ronnie> holstein: is the 64-bit capable of playing flash?
<yrushi> yes
<jkitchen> yrushi: that's not sustainable across 100+ machines
<holstein> Ronnie: AFAIK
<DiamondBoy1979> hello
<jkitchen> holstein: is there a generic overview though so I can get started?
<jkitchen> I don't even know where to begin, and building packages is a huge subject :)
<jkitchen> just looking for a starting point, not necessarily a step-by-step howto for my specific package
<yrushi> http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/
<jkitchen> yrushi: ok, thanks, I'll check that out.
<DiamondBoy1979> i need help installing Ubuntu.its giving me a error message.can someone PM me and help me through this please
<xangua> !pm | DiamondBoy1979
<ubottu> DiamondBoy1979: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ripthejacker> trism: one more doubt what's the difference between the %f and %U params in the desktop file?
<DiamondBoy1979> Ok
<Ronnie> software center keeps loading when opening the chrome deb file :(
<Legimet> dpkg -i
<Legimet> just run sudo dpkg -i on the deb file
<wyvern> #linux
<Ronnie> the Legimet
<trism> ripthejacker: http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/ar01s06.html
<DiamondBoy1979> ok when i install ubuntu it wont install says cannot install into C:\ubuntu there is another file or directory with this name.Please remove it before continuing. For more in formation, please see log file: c:\users\fred\appdata\local\temp\wubi-12.04-rev727.log
<Legimet> !thanks | yrushi
<ubottu> yrushi: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<sasuke> hi guys
<Legimet> hello
<xangua> DiamondBoy1979: you'd be best with a real install, wubi isn't even incluided in latest ubuntu already
<DiamondBoy1979> i tried downlaoding and installing 13.04 and it wouldnt install on my computer
<elisa87> can rootstock create disk image for x86 or it just can create disk image for ARM?
<gordonjcp> DiamondBoy1979: what happened when you tried?
<DiamondBoy1979> i click Ok in the error message and it disappeard and wouldnt let me install it
<holstein> elisa87: did you see my post about root stick?
<holstein> 16:19 < holstein> elisa87: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RootStock "Note that RootStock has been deprecated and is no longer  maintained, and it's generally recommended that people start with an ubuntu-core image and tailor it to  their needs"
<Ronnie> holstein: its a bit better in chrome, but still not as it was before
<elisa87> ah ok so it just creates disk image for ARM ... I wish there was sth like rootstock for creating x86 disk images ... holstein
<Ronnie> Looks like a driver issue then
<DiamondBoy1979> hmmim gonna try downloading ubuntu 13
<holstein> Ronnie: i was about to say, its not a driver issue
<Ronnie> holstein: what did you think?
<holstein> Ronnie: if its better, then its flash related.. facts are, intel drivers are usually pretty good, and flash is notoriously bad
<Magicarp> I installed ubuntu via the amd64 bit ISO. Whenever I attempt to install an amd64 package I get the message it's the wrong architecture. I can install i386 packages
<Legimet> Magicarp: run uname -a
<holstein> Magicarp: i would confirm that it is 64bit.. look in the terminal.. uname -a
<Magicarp> pidgin crashed
<Legimet> but run uname -a in your terminal
<Ronnie> holstein: but if its flash related, why is chrome not playing the video smooth?
<jpmh> my system uses 8.8.8.8 and 4.2.2.2 as its DNS servers .  However, something is using port #53, what is it?
<holstein> Ronnie: ? becuase flash doesnt support linux very well
<Magicarp> Legimet it says 'i686 athlon i686' (my CPU is a FX6300)
<Legimet> so you installed 32-bit
<holstein> Magicarp: thats not 64 bit
<Legimet> Magicarp: you probably downloaded the wrong iso
<bgardner> jpmh: See: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_TCP_and_UDP_port_numbers
<adamk_> jpmh: By default, Ubuntu runs a local caching name server.  Are you sure it's not actually being used? What does /etc/resolv.conf show?
<Magicarp> Legimet the iso was called 'ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64' was that not the right one?
<Legimet> it is
<Legimet> but you have the 32-bit somehow
<clarle> I dual-booted Ubuntu + Windows on my laptop, but it recently crashed. I removed the hard drive and placed it in an enclosure, but now I'm only able to access my Windows files. How can I access my data on the Ubuntu partition again?
<Magicarp> Does the 64bit installation even have the ability to install 32bit?
<jpmh> adamk_: yep - sure enough - is there some easy way to stop that
<adamk_> jpmh: Never looked into it, so I don't know.
<jpmh> adamk_: ty
<sasuke> clarle: it might be grub problem. You can restore with live cd
<chmrr> Why does http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2013/CVE-2013-3567.html list Lucid as EOL, and not provide an update?  Doesn't the server edition still have until 2015?
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2013-3567)
<wyvern> hello guys
<sasuke> clarle, try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<clarle> sasuke: Thanks, I'll check it out! Appreciate the help.
<sasuke> clarle, np
<j0llyr0ger> hi i want to ask if i can do with unity network manger to have both wlan0 and eth0 connected and to have intenret from wlan0
<Fuzzles> can i get 13.04s opensource drivers in 12.04?
<holstein> j0llyr0ger: is this what you are asking ? http://www.howtogeek.com/116409/how-to-turn-your-ubuntu-laptop-into-a-wireless-access-point/
<Legimet> Fuzzles: what drivers?
<Fuzzles> Legimet, graphics
<Legimet> Fuzzles which one?
<holstein> Fuzzles: maybe via ppa
<the_eye_> j0llyr0ger, yes you can. Configure gateway only for wlan0.
<holstein> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Fuzzles> Legimet, the opensource drivers that work out the box
<Legimet> for which graphihcs card?
<Fuzzles> radeon hd 3870
<holstein> Fuzzles: that link i gave should be relevant, as well as https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates and other PPA's
<BALTA00> Cual es el canal de ubuntu en español?
<BALTA00> spanish chanel
<holstein> !es | BALTA00
<ubottu> BALTA00: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Legimet> Fuzzles: actually you want xserver-xorg-video-radeon, not in that PPA
<j0llyr0ger> thanks the_eye is there any option in network manager for that?
<sasuke> hi how can i get graphics drivers for ubuntu . My drivers are " Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller ".
<Fuzzles> Legimet, what would i use then?
<holstein> Fuzzles: xserver-xorg-video-radeon is the suggestion.. but those are not from "13.04" as you asked
<Legimet> it is in 13.04
<holstein> might be similar, or the same for 12.04 though AFAIK
<Legimet> but not in the ppa
<holstein> Fuzzles: are you on 12.04?
<Legimet> Fuzzles: maybe you could download the deb from 13.04
<holstein> sasuke: then intel drivers should be included, and working by default.. is that not the case?
<Fuzzles> holstein, no but i want to install it in replace of my 13.04 install but the opensource drivers in 13.04 allow me to play stam games last time i tried 12.04 it didnt
<Fuzzles> holstein, i want to know before i install
<whirlybird> hello. i am not sure how to phrase this. i would like to copy/clone a bootable ext 4 ubuntu 13.04 hard disk onto an lvm ext 4 hard disk with the new set up still being bootable. is this possible? and sorry for phrasing this poorly.
<holstein> Fuzzles: steam suggests a PPA.. i would ask them for support
<BALTA00> how can i Share files with windows? I'm using Ubuntu 12.04
<gotwig> how can I install a glibschema with autotools
<sasuke> holstein, ok
<holstein> BALTA00: samba, ssh, ftp.. dropbox..
<Legimet> !samba | BALTA00
<ubottu> BALTA00: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Fuzzles> holstein, they normal say get from atis site but when my kernal updated the kernal crashed
<Legimet> !bye | ubottu
<ubottu> Legimet: Au revoir!
<ArneLurk> I did the Ubuntu install and it does indeed just boot right into Ubuntu since I pointed to the dev/sda2 boot loader partition windows made
<trism> gotwig: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9090055/how-to-use-gsettings-in-my-own-gtk-program
<holstein> Fuzzles: the ppa that steam suggests is what i was using in 12.04..
<ArneLurk> I can either try a "repair" or format the drive and do a new windows install
<Fuzzles> holstein, can you point me to this with a link plz?
<holstein> ArneLurk: you just want to add the windows os to grub? try grub repair
<holstein> Fuzzles: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/xorg-edgers as well as the other link.. as well as the steam documentation
<don_> cw=Z]Q/;r
<gotwig> trism, thank you very much
<ArneLurk> holstein: yeah! I get this at hte software center?
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve Fuzzles
<Daughain> Can someone here help me write a script, or is there somewhere else I should ask?
<holstein> Fuzzles: https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=5452-IOSM-1474
<don_> cw=ZaR[N0PLNTPONcPhC\
<don_> cw=Za@sRoN>PUNx
<don_> cw=ZaOjP[N,P*GKS%N2P^NJP'M8
<don_> cw=ZaM[S,MzQ!I:R|M`Pb
<don_> cw=ZaRRMPP^NSQOCB
<FloodBot1> don_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<holstein> Daughain: depends on the topic.. just ask, and see
<holstein> ArneLurk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair or you can try just running "sudo upate-grub"
<Daughain> I want tpo write a script to run as an executable from the desktop to launch 2 other scripts.
<ArneLurk> Thanks! I'll try!
<don_> cw=^QPXNkPG?WPXNSPZ
<don_> cw=^QS%=i
<holstein> Daughain: i have used "run in terminal" shorcuts on the desktop
<don_> cw=^QSpLZQ<C7
<Daughain> How do I do that?
<don_> cw=]1Q;NeQ<>U
<holstein> Daughain: i literally right clicked and just made it happen.. elaborate as to what you want, and see if any volunteers can help you with the specifices
<Ben64> don_: stop that
<Daughain> Ok, thanks holstein
<don_> OK
<Fuzzles> holstein, that all for intel ill just have to use 13.04 till the next lts comes out
<holstein> Fuzzles: its not
<don_> Testing a morse code plugin
<holstein> Fuzzles: you can see the other drivers listed in the ppa's mentioned..
<Ben64> well don't
<Ben64> this channel is for ubuntu support, you can make your own channel for that kind of stuff
<holstein> Fuzzles: steam suggests that ppa for 12.04
<don_> What channel can i use or what server?
<ArneLurk> holstein: sudo update-grub said found linux image and found initrd image... what's the latter one?
<holstein> don_: make your own and test what you like
<Fuzzles> holstein, even with ati?
<holstein> Fuzzles: check the PPA. you see the ati drivers listed there
<holstein> !ati | Fuzzles
<ubottu> Fuzzles: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<genii> ArneLurk: initrd is the initial ramdisk with a small root and drivers that loads before filesystems are mounted, etc
<Fuzzles> ok ill try them
<ForSpareParts> I have an Ubuntu VM (VMWare) that was automatically created with 1GB of memory and 1GB of swap space, and I want to increase the virtual RAM allocation. Is there an easy way to up the swap space to match?
<ForSpareParts> (and if not, how bad would it be to run with 2GB RAM, 1GB swap?)
<gordonjcp> ForSpareParts: people still use swap?
<ArneLurk> genii> I see. sudo update-grub only gave 2 entries. I was expecting to see windows there.
<ciccio> !list
<ubottu> ciccio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<zykotick9> ForSpareParts: well, forget hibernation (but if that's not an issue.. probably won't matter)
<ForSpareParts> zykotick9, Yeah, don't need hibernation for this.
<zykotick9> ForSpareParts: i wouldn't think so.  then 2GB physical and 1GB swap will work fine...  it's probably a pain to delete and recreate the swap partition - i'd imagine.  but i don't use vmware, so you'd know better.
<ForSpareParts> gordonjcp, It was part of the default configuration. Is it no longer generally used? If so: why?
<gordonjcp> ForSpareParts: it's not as important as it once was
<gordonjcp> ForSpareParts: even very cheap computers have practically limitless memory
<debian-n00b> question.. I recently installed 13.04 on a system with 3 monitors running Radeon HD 5750. But when i disable mirroring the unity windows manager crashes and won't display the menu bar at the left  of the monitor
<ForSpareParts> zykotick9, I'm rather new to VMWare myself, but the impression I get is that it'd be a REAL pain.
<debian-n00b> any ideas?
<gordonjcp> ForSpareParts: the very cheapest crappiest PCs have hundreds or even thousands of megabytes ;-)
<ForSpareParts> gordonjcp, Ah, that makes sense. Though I wouldn't underestimate my ability to run up RAM usage. Chrome + IntelliJ IDEA can take up, well... lots.
<debian-n00b> anyone?
<gordonjcp> ForSpareParts: :-)
<Daughain> I'm running 12.04, and right clicking doesnt give me any options that might help. Any other ideas?
<gordonjcp> !anyone | debian-n00b
<ubottu> debian-n00b: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<debian-n00b>  I recently installed 13.04 on a system with 3 monitors running Radeon HD 5750. But when i disable mirroring the unity windows manager crashes and won't display the menu bar at the left  of the monitor
<debian-n00b> wow.. so not helpful ..
<ArneLurk> holstein: Cool, I think the repair detected windows... here's the generated paste paste.ubuntu.com/5778356
<gordonjcp> !patience | debian-n00b
<ubottu> debian-n00b: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<debian-n00b> botluv
<gordonjcp> debian-n00b: it's pretty quiet in here just now
<gordonjcp> debian-n00b: it might we worth hanging around for a bit
<ArneLurk> holstein: Though boot-repair complains that the boot partition is too far from the start of the drive and that I should move it using gparted.
<ArneLurk> Yes! I think someone is getting a virtual hug!
<ArneLurk> It works! Whooo! I've never been so glad to see windows...
<DiamondBoy1979> Ok im getting the same error message like i did with ubuntu 12.04 but i did remove that log file.
<ArneLurk> Thanks for the help guys. I just wanted to say that because you guys probably never hear it.
<daftykins> ArneLurk: so what happened in the end? installed grub to sda2 and only Ubuntu worked?
<ArneLurk> yeah. I pointed the boot loader to sda2 rather than the base of the SSD, and only ubuntu loaded (really fast I might add)
<ArneLurk> the sda2 partition was the efi boot thing windows had made. Then I ran boot repair and just clicked okay on the stuff
<daftykins> ArneLurk: ah well all's well that ends well
<ArneLurk> Apparently the bios doesn't care that it's not at the start of the drive (with an SSD, does it matter?)
<zlatan> hi to all, did anyone have a problem with fglrx driver that causes flickering screen?
<ArneLurk> It did give me 2 boot options for windows though. A short one and a long one, both "UEFI"
<gQuigs>  debian-n00b: does it prompt you to report a bug?  sometimes the process of reporting the bug/finding the report leads to a workaround
<debian-n00b> gQuigs: it does once compiz crashes ..
<debian-n00b> gQuigs: the weird this is worked fine w/ disto 12.04 LTS
<Daughain> I'm trying to run a shell script from desktop, my problem is that it closes the term window, and cancels the running server that I need. Any ideas?
<debian-n00b> but after upgrading .. it broke.. :(
<DiamondBoy1979> Ok i have went and deleted the log file and im still unable to install ubuntu 13.04
<gQuigs> debian-n00b: that's not so weird, it's just a regression (albeit a bad one)
<gQuigs> there have been some pretty big changes to compiz for various reasons (better gaming, etc)
<BOT666> is there any fix for adding AIM accounts to Empathy in 13.04? still getting the blank window and no way to enter account details.
<guerillagorilla>  
<cortexman> why does Lucid have gcc-4.1 and gcc-4.3 but not gcc-4.2?
<BOT666> any idea how to enable the window switcher in 13.04 using cairo-dock? works fine with unity, but not with cairo
<rohan> my Sony laptop with nvidia optimus card runs very hot (much more so than windows). are there any good ideas on what to try?
<daftykins> rohan: i wouldn't be surprised if it's forcing the nvidia chip on at all times, are you using any of the optimus project attempts?
<rohan> daftykins: i thought so too.. i am just not sure how to mitigate it. I learnt about bumblebee today, but i haven't started using it
<rohan> I'm afraid that the binary blob driver will break suspend/hibernate and other good stuff
<cjosephson> exit
<daftykins> rohan: yeah that was one of them, i'm not sure if that's the very latest. nvidia proprietary? likely X will stop working
<daftykins> well maybe not with bumblebee
<rohan> daftykins: oh, it's a good thing i asked then. what other things are out there?
<rohan> daftykins: also, why would X stop working with nvidia driver? is there some known bug?
<daftykins> rohan: i'm not sure, i own an optimus laptop but i've never tried it beyond a livecd of ubuntu once that just booted into intel only mode i think
<daftykins> rohan: well the way optimus works is that the nvidia chip can't draw to the display directly, Linux doesn't know that so tends to break i think
<daftykins> rohan: i could easily be wrong as i've not tried in a long time
<erictinnie> erictinnie
<Eagleman> If i use rsnapshot over ssh, how will the backups be made? will the local server copy files from a remote server to the local server, or will the remote server copy files to the local server?
<jrib> Eagleman: depends on your setup?
<Eagleman> jrib, so i can setup a remote server to copy files to my local server ( hourly.0 daily.0 ... )?
<jrib> Eagleman: I tend to have rsnapshot run on the server I want the backups to end up on, but I think you could set it up either way
<Thenoobest> hello
<Thenoobest> anyone ?
<jrib> Thenoobest: hello
<Thenoobest> Helllo
<gordonjcp> !anyone | Thenoobest
<ubottu> Thenoobest: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Thenoobest> guys i need halps =( if anyone can tell me how to install java 7 update 25 on 12.04 lts i ll be forever in debt with you
<thurstylark> I just installed ubuntu server 12.04 LTS, and now my monitor says the signal is out of range. Is there any way to fix that blind?
<chaotix> hi...  can someone help me to get Super Maryo Chronicles running?  it is in the software center...  when i double click to open it, my screen flickers and resizes so that i have 2 black bars on the sides......   i entered it into a terminal, 'smc' the package name of the game, and got this output...  http://pastebin.com/qkAnUBit
<chaotix> any help is much obliged
<chaotix> thanks!
<L_Messiah> .isup litepool.eu
<L_Messiah> wrong chan
<mutante> dpkg-reconfigure -a  => segmentation fault .. sweet
<Saiki> Helloeveryone. I am trying to change my apache2 port, how do I do that?
<daftykins> Saiki: possibly in /etc/apache2/apache.conf or /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<daftykins> Saiki: but you may want to read up on Apache's docs to see the best-practice method
<fusb> what do i do if i cant login as root or user?
<Saiki> daftykins: I just thought of something.. my old VM has the ports changed lol
<mutante> Saiki: can also be /etc/apache2/ports.conf , you can search for the string "Listen" to find it
<Saiki> mutante:
<Saiki> NameVirtualHost *:80
<Saiki> Listen 21
<Saiki> this?
<FloodBot1> Saiki: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<k1l> !root | fusb
<ubottu> fusb: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mutante> Saiki: the Listen part yea, but this is an odd setup, people would expect FTP on 21 :p
<mutante> Saiki: yea, both, that must match in NameVirtualHost as well or you could just use *
<Saiki> mutante: it's for a private circle, so I don't really care :P
<Saiki> butI can change it from 21, but is that correct
<mutante> Saiki: i recommend something high like 8080 or whatever over 4096
<fusb> kll: i recently installed linux disto and added a user after that i added the user in sudo, and then this happend
<houkouonchi-home> anyone famililar with netboot/nfsroot? I am having a problem where the kernel gets an IP but then when the initramfs starts it does dhcp and its timing out...
<mutante> Saiki: yes, changing that number is what you are looking for
<mutante> don't forget to restart it after
<fusb> so i dont know why this hsppend
<k1l> fusb: what happend?
<k1l> fusb: there is no root account enabled on ubuntu. so you cant login.
<brokenxubuntu> can someone help with an xubuntu problem, the main chan's dead
<Saiki> mutante: well.. that is the right structure though, yes?
<fusb> ok i dont ubuntu but i think it is the same, i trying login as my new user but i cant an either as root
<daftykins> brokenxubuntu: just ask
<k1l> fusb: that is a ubuntu channel. please ask in the channel for that linux you use sind other distros handle that differently
<mutante> Saiki: the numbers you use in "Listen" and in NameVirtualHost must match
<brokenxubuntu> my xubuntu won't load/connect to any sites even tho I have a 4bar connection
<fusb> this happend after i configured visudo
<Ari-Yang> !auto-clean
<mutante> Saiki: ie you cant have 21 and 80 at the same time
<Ari-Yang> !autoclean
<k1l> !apt-get | Ari-Yang
<ubottu> Ari-Yang: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<Saiki> mutante: ok, maybe it was just 21 goofing it up
<daftykins> brokenxubuntu: you're typing from a different computer then i assume?
<brokenxubuntu> yea
<mutante> Saiki: try 8021 instead
<box> Is Ubuntu Desktop bloated?
<brokenxubuntu> daftykins: my xubuntu laptop is next to me
<mutante> box: yea
<brokenxubuntu> daftykins: and look at the main bar on top: http://imgbin.org/images/14259.png o.O
<k1l> box: do you have a actual ubuntu support question?
<fusb> really so i cant get get help just bcus i dont use ubuntu? i thought other have exprienced the same
<daftykins> brokenxubuntu: two of them, interesting. also a crash icon - do you have a correct IP on the interface with ifconfig / iwconfig in a terminal?
<SonikkuAmerica> fusb: What do you use then?
<k1l> fusb: ask in ##linux if you dont want to contact the distros support
<brokenxubuntu> daftykins: what?
<brokenxubuntu> the red thing is an update notification daftykins
<daftykins> brokenxubuntu: oh ok, looked similar. are you familiar with IP addressing to check the above?
<fusb> arch
<brokenxubuntu> daftykins: no
<brokenxubuntu> not at all
<SecretFire> is there a way to set up a dual boot with windows after installing ubuntu without messing up grub
<brokenxubuntu> SecretFire: do you have the ubuntu install cd?
<SecretFire> yes
<k1l> fusb: #archlinux is the way to go.
<daftykins> brokenxubuntu: ok is there an easy way you can take screenshots off and put them online? if you open the terminal program and run 'iwconfig -a' and 'ifconfig -a' separately
<brokenxubuntu> SecretFire: install windows, partition as needed, then boot from the ubuntu install cd and run "update-grub"
<Saiki> mutante: 95 is unsafe?
<brokenxubuntu> daftykins: I can screencap and move it onto this pc and upload
<SecretFire> makes sense
<Saiki> mutante: I don't really want high or common ones
<daftykins> brokenxubuntu: cool, sounds good.
<brokenxubuntu> SecretFire: understand?
<SecretFire> brokenxubuntu  : yes but how does the live cd update the install? the changes  don't save do they?
<mutante> Saiki: you can check what is what in /etc/protocols,  95 sounds ok thouhg
<brokenxubuntu> SecretFire:
<fusb> hos do i fix the problem if we imagined tha i have ubuntu
<brokenxubuntu> SecretFire: "update-grub" does it to the HDD
<SecretFire> brokenxubuntu : ok
<SecretFire> I understand
<brokenxubuntu> daftykins: http://imgbin.org/images/14260.png
<lork> Why would my new Dell XPS 8700 desktop be unable to connect over eth0 but able to connect over wlan0?
<ixio> hi is there some kind of one line LAMP install command or is it a case of installing each package individually?
<k1l> fusb: stop asking here. the solution differs with the other distro used.
<SecretFire> brokenxubuntu : Ive been able to do it before up to the partitioning but couldn't figure out how to restore grub
<brokenxubuntu> SecretFire: as I said, install windows as you would, then boot into the ubuntu cd and do update-grub
<SecretFire> thanks
<daftykins> brokenxubuntu: if 192.168.254.x is correct for your network, that looks ok - you can confirm with whatever computer you're on now (what OS does it run?)
<k1l> ixio: with taskel there is: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<brokenxubuntu> daftykins: windows 7 enterprise
<daftykins> fusb: your user+root one, i'd hold down shift and boot into recovery mode instead
<lork> SecretFire:  you may need to run grub-install to install grub
<daftykins> brokenxubuntu: ok, if you run 'cmd' from the start menu and type 'ipconfig' it should show your wireless/LAN connection uses 192.168.254.x as well
<ixio> thanks k1l
<brokenxubuntu> daftykins: command prompt is blocked
<fusb> kll: you havent give any solution to the problem.
<k1l> fusb: ask in #archlinux for arch support. thanks
<Saiki> mutante: The requested URL /index.html was not found on this server. (I'm lookign at index.html on the machine)
<daftykins> brokenxubuntu: ah, is it connected wirelessly too?
<mutante> Saiki: well, success, it listens on your port:) this is totally separate
<brokenxubuntu> daftykins: no, ethernet
<mutante> Saiki: do you actually have an index.html ? You need to check for DocumentRoot in your configs and make sure it's right
<wilee-nilee> brokenxubuntu, Just for information a update-grub from a live cd without a chroot does nothing.
<brokenxubuntu> I did it on mine before
<daftykins> brokenxubuntu: ok if you right click the network icon -> network and sharing center then where it says "Connections: Local Area Connection" click that
<daftykins> brokenxubuntu: you should now have a window you can click 'details' in which will show the same info?
<brokenxubuntu> daftykins: http://imgbin.org/images/14262.jpg
<resizt0r> ugh, i still havent figured out how to share my external usb hard drive with my windows network
<resizt0r> :(
<Saiki> mutante: apache.conf?
<Saiki> mutante: I'm configurign this as root
 * Noskcaj is away: school
<k1l> !away > Noskcaj
<ubottu> Noskcaj, please see my private message
<daftykins> brokenxubuntu: ok can you go back onto the xubuntu PC and screenshot (you can open 3 terminals and screenshot them all in one go) 'route -n' and 'cat /etc/resolv.conf' and 'nslookup google.com'
<Noskcaj> k1l, i did that. xchat went full retard, that is all
<lenz> Hey guys.
<mutante> Saiki: more like /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/something
<Bentley1> hey all, just installed the latest ubuntu updates this morning, and google chrome is constantly pinning one of my cores, even if it's just a single incognito window (no extensions, etc). Anyone else seeing this lately?
<mutante> Saiki: this is in a site config
<brokenxubuntu> daftykins: re-message me that when I'm back, gtg
<daftykins> brokenxubuntu: just highlight me if you can
<SonikkuAmerica> brokenxubuntu: Your Xubuntu is broken? I'll invite ya to #xubuntu !
<SonikkuAmerica> (Just go ahead and /join)
<brokenxubuntu> SonikkuAmerica: i already asked in that channel
<SonikkuAmerica> No answer? That's uncommon.
<Saiki> mutante:Ithink I found it. rebootignthe pc to check (toolazy to reset services)
<jbark_> Seems like everyday my system is freezing and is unrecoverable
<brokenxubuntu> I FIXED IT
<jbark_> I ssh in from another pc
<jbark_> [drm:i915_hangcheck_hung] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung
<mutante> Saiki: rebooting is more work than restarting services :p
<brokenxubuntu> brb
<jbark_> [drm] capturing error event; look for more information in /debug/dri/0/i915_error_state
<mutante> Saiki: only reason to reboot are kernel upgrades :p
<jbark_> how do I view information from /debug/dri/0/i915_error_state
<^Mike> I want to start a good backup strategy now that I have some external media to use. Is bacula overkill for a simple laptop? Ideally, I want incremental backups to save space, plus periodic full backups, so if the incrementals are damaged, all isn't lost.
<usr13> jbark_: cat ?
<khyra> hi everyone! What book/books have helped you the most when it comes to Linux/Ubuntu? I'm looking to improve my Linux skills/understanding... Any suggestion is awesome, thx!
<jbark_> cat /debug/dri/0/i915_error_state
<jbark_> sorry
<switching> woah.. installed GNOME in ubuntu, and GNOME works fine, but now unity is having major graphical issues.  When I drag a window around it repeats itself (if you know what I mean) and when I minimize a window the animation movement of the window doesn't disappear.  help!!!
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot | khyra, you wouldn't think this was the case, but
<ubottu> khyra, you wouldn't think this was the case, but: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<switching> also, the sidebar also repeats itself
<jbark_> no such file/directroy
<SonikkuAmerica> !poll | khyra, also
<ubottu> khyra, also: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<kitler> daftykins, its brokenxubuntu, i fixed it
<daftykins> kitler: restart or? :)
<Saiki> mutante: ok, there we go :)
<kitler> nah, i made a new admin user and it worked perfect
<kitler> i'm backing up my home and removing the old user
<Saiki> mutante: it's my choice as a web server ona  laptop
<jbark_> look like it's in /sys/kernel
<switching> apparently installing multiple desktop environments is a bad idea :(
<kitler> switching, tea
<kitler> *yea
<daftykins> switching: bad things can happen ;)
<switching> kitler i guess i learned the hard way haha
<kitler> ummm.... I tried to run apt-get update and "kitler is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported."
<switching> it's ok though cause I prefer GNOME 3 over unity
<daftykins> kitler: sounds like all you had to do was delete your user's network config folder
<switching> daftykins apparently so
<kitler> oh, can i go back and just do that somehow?
<Ari-Yang> <switching> apparently installing multiple desktop environments is a bad idea :( ---> I might uninstall cinnamon...
<switching> ari-yang why?
<daftykins> kitler: yes shouldn't be too hard
<Ari-Yang> because I don't use it and it's just sitting there
<kitler> daftykins, how?
<switching> ari-yang didn't cause any problems though?
<switching> if anyone has successfully installed GNOME 3 and unity side-by-side then I definitely did something wrong.
<Ari-Yang> switching, not really, although it gave me minor tearing with videos I d/led.
<Ari-Yang> I blame compiz
<daftykins> kitler: check out: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/22367/where-are-networkmanagers-wifi-settings-stored
<switching> ari-yang i see
<Ari-Yang> I use E17
<switching> ari-yang i am scared to try out other desktop environments now, cause unity is completely unusable
<Ari-Yang> O__o
<kitler> daftykins, can i just delete /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf
<MonkeyDust> switching  install a different DE, logout, change, login
<Ari-Yang> I haven't used unity ever since I installed cinnamon (which was last year) lol
<daftykins> kitler: i'd try deleting the individual network's config first
<kitler> where are those located/
<kitler> ?
<switching> ari-yang you know in windows when it freezes and you can drag windows around and it repeats itself? that's what happens.
<daftykins> kitler: my link answered that
 * kitler is reading
<switching> monkeydust do you think that will solve my unity problem?  GNOME is working fine
<Ari-Yang> switching, oh
<Ari-Yang> switching, might as well give it a try
<switching> ari-yang but what if it messes up GNOME?
<MonkeyDust> switching  i missed the part that you want to kep unity
<Ari-Yang> switching, did you using any proprietary driver?
<MonkeyDust> 4keep*
<Ari-Yang> * are you using
<Ari-Yang> like fglrx
<switching> monkeydust more that I want to fix it.  I installed GNOME and it broke unity
<Ari-Yang> if you are, I wouldn't be surprised it's the cause of it
<MrKB> every time I restart my computer, I have no wifi again. And I'm forced to run these commands to make it work:
<MrKB> sudo modprobe -rfv rtl8192cu
<MrKB> sudo modprobe -v 8192cu
<MrKB> thoughts?
<FloodBot1> MrKB: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<switching> ari-yang system76's drivers
<MrKB> die FloodBot1
<Ari-Yang> ....which is what?
<switching> ari-yang system76 is a custom linux laptop company that writes drivers for its own products
<kitler> daftykins, /home/kitler/.gconf/ has the "apps" and no "system folder'
<Ari-Yang> MrKB, try wifi proprietary driver? I lost wifi once a week until I switched to the proprietary driver.
<MrKB> I am on one
<MrKB> I had to compile it myself
<MrKB> got it from Realtek site
<btcquant> Howdy - need some help with UFW (firewall).
<daftykins> kitler: if you see the wireless network name config as that page suggests in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/ i'd delete that
<switching> alright well i learned my lesson: one desktop environment at a time.
<switching> ty for the help though everyone
<Ari-Yang> switching, why not uninstall gnome?
<btcquant> Want my local net to be able to access everything - as if there was no firewall for internal machines.  Used command "sudo ufw allow from 192.168.1.0/24"  But still get a lot of things blocked.  Any ideas?
<switching> ari-yang because i like gnome
<Ari-Yang> login to unity, open up terminal, and uninstall gnome
<Ari-Yang> then restart-oh
<Ari-Yang> did you get it from a ppa?
<switching> ari-yang i want both to work
<switching> ari-yang yes i believe so
<Ari-Yang> was it a trusted up-to-date ppa?
<switching> ari-yang dang i don't remember what ppa i used
<switching> ari-yang is there any way to check?
<Ari-Yang> check software sources and see if you can spot it from the list
<switching> http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome3-team/gnome3/ubuntu
<switching> ari-yang^
<Ari-Yang> ah
<mintpc> daftykins, i re-logged into my original admin account and it workds
<mintpc> *words
<mintpc> *works
<switching> ari-yang is that the right one?
<Ari-Yang> switching,  well tbh I don't know then..... maybe somebody else who's more experienced can help.... I say idle here for a while
<switching> okay
<switching> will do
<switching> ari-yang i might have to leave for a bit but i will stay logged in
<Ari-Yang> okay
<g3x> can someone help me i screwed to kernel panic not syncing attempted to kill the idle task ubuntu 13.04
<switching> ari-yang that is the official ppa right though?
<switching> though right?*
<Ari-Yang> yeah, it looks like it
<mutante> Saiki: heh, ok, i didn't expect an apache to be on a laptop,  but whatever works
<switching> cool
<suore> Hello
<suore> Im now runing ubuntu
<switching> yay
<switching> !
<th0r> g3x: if I am not mistaken, that makes no sense
<suore> btw. how to run .sh files, as i clicking is opened by gedit
<mojtaba> Hi, I would like to know that, is it possible to use rsnapshot on a shared host?
<trism> suore: in 13.04?
<suore> yes
<SonikkuAmerica> suore: [ sudo chmod +x nameofshellscript.sh ] then [ ./nameofscript.sh ]
<SonikkuAmerica> !script
<suore> a Ok ok
<trism> suore: in dconf-editor, org.gnome.nautilus.preferences executable-text-activation, try setting it from display to ask or launch
<mojtaba> Hi, I would like to know that, is it possible to use rsnapshot on a shared host?
<suore> a ok thc
<suore> at Win.... BACKSPACE  backing up to catalog, how do it on nautilus/ubuntu
<skulltip> using ubuntu 12.04, what's the safest way to update cmake version 2.8.7 to version 2.8.8 ?
<SecretFire> brokenxubuntu : while i try to install windows after resizing a partition and creating an ntfs partition, windows said that it needs a gpt filesystem, not sure how to proceed
<zlatan> has anybody solution to: after installing fglrx, screen is flickering?
<Ari-Yang> zlatan, fglrx is a horrible driver
<Ari-Yang> you're better off with the open source one
<Ari-Yang> it gave me loads of tearing......
<SecretFire> how can i create a gpt filesystem in orer to install windows dual boot
<phoenixyz> there are two packages with linux headers preinstalled ("all" and amd64) version. when compiling the current vanilla kernel as a package i only get one header package (amd64). why is that?
<theadmin> SecretFire: You'd need to recreate the partition table for that. You *can* convert an MBR to a GPT, but it may be unsafe
<BALTA00> anyone know how i Can add Glass Windows in my ubuntu?
<samuel> ho do i install programs?
<daftykins> samuel: open the software centre
<benbloom> argh, does this (http://paste.ubuntu.com/5778651/) mean my root partition has a physical problem? (lsblk: mmcblk0p1 179:1    0  14.9G  0 part /)
<kileoelly> mzuka
<zlatan> Ari-Yang, yep, but then I can't play my steam games ;)
<samuel> so impressed of new windows
<Tex_Nick> BALTA00:  see if this helps ... http://www.techsupportalert.com/content/ubuntu-tips-and-tricks.htm#Set-Aero-Glass-Effect ... if i understand what you mean that is
<daftykins> benbloom: run disk utility to check the disks' SMART info
<BALTA00> Thanks, I have other question.
<BALTA00> it is possible to lower the bar?
<samuel> how do i access D :\ files if i have made my ubuntu installation in D?
<wilee-nilee> samuel, This a wubi install from windows?
<samuel> yeah it is wilee-nille
<Tex_Nick> BALTA00:  this is a MUCH newer linf tor that ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/249830/how-to-get-aero-glass-effect-in-unity
<theadmin> samuel: Then they're under /host
<samuel> can i access host?
<wilee-nilee> samuel, You are using a install that s just a file in windows, you can access windows from it and windows to it, however not many use wubi, it has basically been discontinued, not much help really.
<Tex_Nick> BALTA00:  "lower the bar" ??? please explain what is the bar ?
<benbloom> daftykins: this is an sd card. not sure what 'type' to give smartctl
<wilee-nilee> you can access both OS from each other basically I believe. samuel
<daftykins> benbloom: oh sorry thought it was an HDD/SSD
<benbloom> I assume that SD cards dont have SMART?
 * mintpc is back
<samuel> what ip moderm specifications do i need for ubuntu?
<mintpc> How do i register my nick?
<daftykins> mintpc: join #freenode and ask
<theadmin> mintpc: /msg nickserv help register
<mintpc> thanks
<Tex_Nick> mintpc:  to register your nick with freenode server see this ... http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<daftykins> benbloom: hmm you could fsck it from a liveCD i guess
<benbloom> good idea. I can remove the SD card and fsck it from my other PC
<Ari-Yang> <zlatan> Ari-Yang, yep, but then I can't play my steam games ;) ---> ah fair enough, gl on finding a fix/workaround
<Ari-Yang> oh, he/she quit >_>
<daftykins> Ari-Yang: doh
<Ari-Yang> ...didn't notice
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know the IRC channel for the ubuntu server?
<theadmin> mojtaba: #ubuntu-server
<Tex_Nick> mojtaba:  #ubuntu-server
<mojtaba> Thanks all
<samuel> thnx admin...ubuntu is so sophisticated
<resizt0r> can someone help me share my external hdd on my windows network
<resizt0r> with kubuntu 13.04
<Ari-Yang> resizt0r, asking here is fine, but I also recommend asking in #kubuntu (just in case it's more active there)
<resizt0r> ahh, didn't know it had it's own chan
<Ari-Yang> no worries
<resizt0r> doesn't appear to be very active
<samuel> prompt admin to help out
<resizt0r> it seems like going to the share tab in properties and selecting to share it would do the trick
<resizt0r> otherwise what is the checkbox even there for
<resizt0r> i don't understand that
<daftykins> resizt0r: look up a guide on SAMBA though mostly.
<resizt0r> ive looked up about 50 of em
<daftykins> resizt0r: installing it and writing a simple config would get you started.
<resizt0r> ive been looking them up since yesterday when i got out of work, and all day today after getting out of work
<resizt0r> its installed
<cordor> any proper way to set LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH?
<Tex_Nick> resizt0r: see if this helps ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/106558/map-ubuntu-drive-to-windows-machine
<daftykins> resizt0r: have you got your HDD connected and mounted to a path?
<resizt0r> yes
<resizt0r> its set up to automount
<daftykins> resizt0r: by UUID hopefully. then Tex_Nick's link should sort you out
<resizt0r> this is the only changes i've made
<resizt0r> in fstab file
<resizt0r> UUID=02C46346C4633AD5	/media/Backup	ntfs-3g	defaults,nosuid,nodev,locale=en_US.UTF-8	0	0
<daftykins> resizt0r: as long as your user can read+write to /media/Backup/ that'll be fine
<resizt0r> it cant
<resizt0r> i cant change the permissions from root to a username
<resizt0r> i've tried 1000 times
<resizt0r> i even tried it using the chown and chmod commands someone told me to do
<daftykins> when you do those do you do that to '/media/Backup' ?
<resizt0r> i did
<cz21> anyone know how to get the search box to stay open in geany when you control-F to search for something and hit the next button?
<samuel> any wamp server software for ubuntu...pls help
<genii> resizt0r: That's because you can't change the permissions of a root device like a partition since the permissione get remade every boot by udev. You need to make a folder under there and chown -r that folder, then use that
<daftykins> daftykins: so what does the output of 'ls -la /media' show you?
<Znoosey> samuel, it is called lamp on linux
<resizt0r> like a folder that links to the drive?
<resizt0r> i dont get it
<samuel> how do i access it znoosey?
<Gabboz> samuel, LAMP
<Znoosey> samuel, just google lamp
<daftykins> resizt0r: can you run the above in a terminal and pastebin it?
<mimzy> My battery indicator isn't showing up on 13.04.
<resizt0r> the above?
<resizt0r> that  smb -a username?
<daftykins> resizt0r: lol just realised i somehow highlighted myself, hrmm
<daftykins> resizt0r: so what does the output of 'ls -la /media' show you?
<daftykins> ^
<samuel> whats a video downloader in ubuntu?
<histo> samuel: you can sudo tasksel  to install the lamp stack if you want.
<histo> !lamp | samuel
<ubottu> samuel: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<histo> samuel: video downloader for what youtube?
<resizt0r> http://pastebin.com/EPAkgLVe
<genii> samuel: For Firefox, I like the addon of DownloadHelper.
<samuel> yeah histo
<histo> samuel: youtube-dl
<wilee-nilee> samuel, I would be careful with that wub it is an unstable install, however if you like t you can trandfer it to a partition
<resizt0r> windowsshare is jsut an empty folder that showed up during trying to follow another worthless guide
<wilee-nilee> wubi*
<histo> wilee-nilee: wubi isn't necessarily unstable
<daftykins> resizt0r: yeah it's definitely locked to root owned. i've a feeling what you added in /etc/fstab could be wrong, but you could try 'sudo chown <your username>: -R /media/Backup' then pastebin the last command again / just check if it changed
<Zignd> Hey guys check this out (https://www.youtube.com/user/itcuties?feature=watch) do you really thing those girls knows what they are saying?
<wilee-nilee> histo, I believe we are helping a user that has no recognition of a wub from a full install, you have to not take every word here as an exact, I think you know what I meant.
<Ari-Yang> Zignd, this is support channel, I recommend #ubuntu-offtopic
<Zignd> Ohh sorry man.
#ubuntu 2013-06-19
<resizt0r> the output is exactly the same
<resizt0r> after typign the chown
<wilee-nilee> filling a wubi up with all you want them realizing a partitioned install is the better choice problems those that are not regulars to linux apps etc, as far as getting setup
<resizt0r> ugh, i dont wanna have to go back to winblows
<wilee-nilee> resizt0r, Using miss-spellings of windows is not acceptable here.
<mutante> resizt0r: why would you want to use Windows shares then? not under your control?
<wilee-nilee> they are all operating systems leave the fanboi out
<resizt0r> because my entire network is windows pc's
<resizt0r> except this one
<resizt0r> i am a certified microsoft engineer
<resizt0r> i have lived my life learning microsoft for years
<mutante> resizt0r: setting up samba shares is always annoying but it will eventually work
<histo> resizt0r: what is the issue?
<resizt0r> not i just wanna try learning linux
<resizt0r> but to do it i need this pc to at least be operational
<resizt0r> at least the bare minimum
<histo> !details | resizt0r
<ubottu> resizt0r: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mutante> the bare minium being to become a Windows domain member?:p
<daftykins> resizt0r: your entry in /etc/fstab is definitely the issue then
<resizt0r> well, next i will be setting up an ftp
<resizt0r> but i've done that one other time on linux so i should be able to handle that
<mutante> you already have secure file transfer, ssh is running, use scp
<resizt0r> ok i'll remove that entry
<daftykins> resizt0r: try talking out nodev and replacing nosuid with 'user'
<daftykins> *taking
<histo> daftykins: not sure if you can mount ntfs with user option
<daftykins> histo: good call
<histo> daftykins: resizt0r you have to use uid options
<histo> daftykins: uid=1000   should do the trick
<samuel> i need to install a dreamweaver8.0,help pls
<histo> daftykins: resizt0r add uid=1000,gid=1000  will get mounted as your user and your group
<daftykins> samuel: you can't get that for Ubuntu, you'll need to find an alternative
<histo> samuel: is there are reason you don't want to use an open source alternative?
<samuel> what other alternative?
<histo> samuel: http://alternativeto.net/software/adobe-dreamweaver/?platform=linux
<samuel> im  new user in this histo
<daftykins> histo: i can leave you to take over with resizt0r if you're ok with that? you're obviously more experienced with mount :>
<mutante> samuel: try in wine :p
<resizt0r> is there teamviewer for linux
<resizt0r> i could just have someone set it up for me with remote access
<histo> samuel: well alternativeto.net is a great site for finding Open alternatives.  Also if you don't like those you may be able to get dreamweaver working with wine but that is completely offtopic for this channel. There is a wine channel you can join.
<histo> !manual | samuel
<ubottu> samuel: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<histo> resizt0r: yes teamviewer works in linux
<histo> resizt0r: what are you trying to setup?
<Tex_Nick> samuel:  i think Adobe has switched a lot of their CS applications over to the cloud ... so you might be able to get an Adobe dreamweaver account
<mutante> resizt0r: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/29167/3-easy-ways-to-connect-to-windows-shared-folders-from-linux/
<resizt0r> i am just trying to get an external hdd to be shared on my windows network
<resizt0r> with kubuntu 13.04
<histo> resizt0r: plug in the drive right click and share
<Saiki> ok, new issue.. how do I find all the chinese fonts and settings?
<resizt0r> i've tried that obviously
<wheatthin> resizt0r, are you having a hard time creating the share? or mounting it?
<histo> resizt0r: pastebin your fstab and the output of the id command
<resizt0r> no its mounted fine
<resizt0r> but i cant change the permissions
<mutante> resizt0r: you know what is also easy? you can just install WinSCP on a Windows box and then connect with that to your Linux box without having to setup any additional service
<vadi> apt-cache policy for a specific package is saying: "Version table:      4:4.8.1-0ubuntu5~precise1~test1 0         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status" - how can I make it forget that? It is screwing over other packages and isn't installable anyhow
<wheatthin> resizt0r, ftsab permissions
<mutante> resizt0r: and it will look exactly like an FTP client but be secure
<histo> resizt0r: if you are mounting via fstab you have to modify the permissions there.
<histo> resizt0r: if you copy your fstab to paste.ubuntu.com I can tell you what to change
<resizt0r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5778783/
<MrWeb20> Hey Ubuntu. I just shrunk the size of one of my drives in Windows, and then installed Ubuntu onto the unallocated space. I can see the partition properly in Ubuntu, but now it's completely missing in Windows. I don't even see it in disk management, though I know it's there. Thoughts?
<samuel> anyone with software to enhance Pc perfomance pls?
<mutante> MrWeb20: that sounds all completely normal, you'll need to use a 3rd party tool to access the Linux file system from Windows
<histo> resizt0r: change jk to uid=1000,gid=1000
<Gabboz> MrWeb20, can you see the windows partition at all from ubuntu?
<Gabboz> scratch that..
<histo> resizt0r: then sudo mount -o remount /media/Backup
<wilee-nilee> MrWeb20, Did you install from windows or a live cd? Windows Disk manager will show a linux ext partition, but not the type.
<mutante> MrWeb20: http://www.chrysocome.net/explore2fs
<samuel> any software for backup in ubuntu....pls help....
<histo> MrWeb20: paste.ubuntu.com the output of lsblk
<nightfly> samuel: apt-cache search backup
<histo> !backup > samuel
<ubottu> samuel, please see my private message
<MrWeb20> Thanks for the replies. Let me re-explain something, I wasn't clear. On the disk, I shrunk my ntfs partition, and created a ext4 and swap partition in the free space. Then I installed Ubuntu onto the ext4. But there is still a very large ntfs partition. I can see it in Ubuntu, but I can't see the ntfs partition in Windows. In fact, the entire disk is missing from the disk manager.
<mutante> samuel: bacula, amanda
<LjL> samuel: please don't ask so many questions without even waiting for a reply. as to "software to enhance your PC performance", that's way too generic. you need to know what's hindering its performance to enhance them.
<Gabboz> MrWeb20, how many HDs in the machine and whats the part info per HD?
<mutante> "software to enhance performance" is a Windows thing, like regcleaners, you don't need that stuff ,heh
<Tex_Nick> samuel:  IMHO thw windows PC tune-up tools never worked well, in fact sometimes they would crach the registry ...Ubuntu doesn't really need PC tune-up tolls to inprove performance ... just do regular updates
<Gabboz> Tex_Nick, he's gone
<mutante> you could buy Kaspersky for Linux :)
<resizt0r> hmm
<resizt0r> well i tried that it said i couldnt do that until i use umount
<resizt0r> i typed that and it said some other error
<MrWeb20> Gabboz: Three drives. One 250GB, with Windows installed on it. One 1TB that has one single ntfs partition, and a second 1TB that has a 800+GB ntfs partition, and now has a 116GB ext4 and 4GB swap. The 2nd 1TB is the one that is missing in Windows now.
<Tex_Nick> Gabboz: yeah i just noticed ... guess i'm talking to myself ;-)
<wilee-nilee> MrWeb20, If you resized the windows ntfs it usually needs a chkdsk, might ths be needed.
<resizt0r> now it says it cant even mount it unless i am root
<samuel> any clue with an access--like software in ubuntu for database applications
<wilee-nilee> this*
<Saiki> How would I dinf Chinese fonts and settings for locale?
<histo> samuel: please use the software center and don't take polls in the channel
<MrWeb20> wilee-nilee: Good call, I'll try that. Do you know how to force one?
<mutante> samuel: http://www.kexi-project.org/
<histo> samuel: Also I had ubottu send you a message about the manual
<Gabboz> MrWeb20, right click on all volumes, select tools and check drive
<samuel> got u histo
<MrWeb20> Gabboz: The volume in question is missing from the disk manager tool (mmc console)
<Gabboz> MrWeb20, the only ones that wont check without reboot are the OS and the partition(if it isnt on OS HD)
<wilee-nilee> MrWeb20, I would do it from the terminal on a recovery or install disc, however you can set one to run at reboot by runing the disc exam from computer with a right click on it.
<Gabboz> MrWeb20, a chkdsk is a good idea anyway.. especially if Windows didn't force it after you resized a partition
<Gabboz> MrWeb20, can you mount said partition in ubuntu?  is there data on it already?
<MrWeb20> Gabboz: Yep, and yep.
<MrWeb20> Ok, thanks gents. I'll try out a few things and be back.
<dank101> anyone else have steam for linux issues
<Saiki> anyone know hwo to fix that propblem? The pc refuses to run GBK-encoded programs
<wheatthin> dank101, like what issues? I don't personally.. but I do have it installed
<dank101> servers seem to be down
<wheatthin> servers where? in favorites?
<dank101> can't login for reason of "having trouble with logging in this may be a issue with your internet"
<wheatthin> yup actually
<wheatthin> same problem
<wheatthin> steam network
<dank101> but i am clearly on the $&*%ing internet
<dank101> F
<dank101> U
<dank101> C
<dank101> K
<FloodBot1> dank101: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dank101> sorry
<wheatthin> dank watch your language
<wheatthin> !language | dank101
<ubottu> dank101: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<dank101> Sorry
<Gabboz> dank101, its steam, not you.  go for a jog for 1h and try later :P
<dank101> i just got Garry's mod 13 and now i can't log in
<dank101> it's 10pm where i live
<dank101> awwww i'll wait
<wheatthin> watch a movie or something
<Gabboz> no go jogging
<shell`> what do you guys think about the software center thing where you can buy stuff in ubuntu? has anyone bought anything?
<johnjohn101> write some code!
<Gabboz> shell`, never.
<wheatthin> !ot | shell
<ubottu> shell: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mutante> watch Star War: telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<dank101> hold on
<dank101> it seems to be loading
<shell`> mutante LOL funny
<mutante> shell`: what would it sell you? ring tones?
<CavalierPrime> shell:  yes, it works well.  After upgrade, I lost some programs I had bought, but it works like steam and remembers your purchases
<CavalierPrime> i got em all back
<dank101> oh they were pushing out updates?
<Saiki> how do I install full locale support for zh_cn.gbk?
<BALTA00> how i can conect my iPad in ubuntu?
<BALTA00> is here any alternative for iTunes?
<wheatthin> gtkpod, although I don't think it works idealy
<ccclipsss> iOS 6?
<BALTA00> I want only files transfer..
<BALTA00> Yes, iOS 6
<ccclipsss> What kind of files?
<ccclipsss> PIcs or music?
<dank101> for music use rythmbox
<BALTA00> pics, music, videos and books
<dank101> for pics use shotwell of
<dank101> i really don't know for movies or books
<BALTA00> but, ubuntu don't have any file explorer?
<Saiki> how do I install full locale support for chinese languages
<BALTA00> Like iFunBox
<Tex_Nick> BALTA00: what happens if you use a USB cable ... doesn't it show as a USB drive ?
<minimec> BALTA00: You may excuse my sarcastic comment. There is definitely an alternative for an iPhone...
<dank101> SSH
<dank101> jailbreak and get SSH
<BALTA00> NVM
<BALTA00> I can explorer mi iPad
<BALTA00> :)
<BALTA00> Better than windows
<dank101> yeah
<BALTA00> without any software
<whjms> dank101: even then, you won't be able to copy files to apple's player.
<dank101> Rythmbox
<BALTA00> It's not a problem
<BALTA00> I don't use defaul player
<dank101> i remember rythmbox had that feature
<whjms> BALTA00: do you use oplayer? it's a really nice app
<BALTA00> I only need explorer my music with Yxplayer2
<BALTA00> and all work fine
<BALTA00> I use Yxplayer2, it's very good
<BALTA00> I can explorer my PC
<BALTA00> using FTP
<BALTA00> and play in my iPad my PC music
<BALTA00> :)
<whjms> if you want to learn more about linux system administration, consider setting up a media playback server on your system. that way, you can stream files directly to your device without syncing
<BALTA00> Bu I don't try it in ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> ! enter | BALTA00
<ubottu> BALTA00: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Tex_Nick> BALTA00: see if this helps ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/167647/how-to-connect-ipad-to-ubuntu-12-04-via-wifi-or-cable-without-jailbreak
<MrWeb20> Hey #Ubuntu. I'm still having problems getting windows to see the ntfs partition that I have on the same disk as Ubuntu, after installing Ubuntu earlier today. I can mount the partition fine in Ubuntu, and gparted shows the ntfs partition. But I can't see it in Windows anymore. Ideas?
<polaris> Hello
<daftykins> MrWeb20: i'd be curious to see a screenshot of diskmgmt.msc
<polaris> Dik Dik
<histo_> MrWeb20: You have more than one ntfs partition?
<MrWeb20> The mmc doesn't show the volume at all, daftykins
<MrWeb20> histo_, yes, but not on that volume. That volume has three partitions. A 814 GB ntfs, a 117GB ext4, and a 4GB swap
<histo_> MrWeb20: what does the other volume have?
<daftykins> MrWeb20: had you tried scheduling a disk check as someone said?
<BALTA00> I think don't go back to Windows :)
<MrWeb20> One 1 TB ntfs, and a 250GB ntfs (three volumes total)
<daftykins> BALTA00: don't make stupid comments in here please
<MrWeb20> daftykins, I tried that, but I couldn't figure out how to do that without Windows being able to see the volume.
<histo> MrWeb20: is the other "volume" an external drive?
<daftykins> MrWeb20: so it boots fine but it can't even realise what it's running from? :D
<MrWeb20> histo, Nope. Three internal disks.
<BALTA00> why u said that my commend is stupid?
<WiCkEd_> Is there a simple way for me to switch from ubuntu 13.04 back to 12.10 without losing all my files/documents/programs?
<histo> MrWeb20: How is this anything related to ubuntu if the problem only exists in windows?
<Ben64> WiCkEd_: why go backwards?
<daftykins> WiCkEd_: not really no :( you would have to clean install, but you could keep your /home if it's a separate partition
<MrWeb20> daftykins, sda is a 250GB disk that has the Windows OS installed on it. sdb is for storage, all ntfs, and windows sees it just fine. sdc is the troubled volume, which Ubuntu boots from.
<histo> MrWeb20: please paste an image of disk management screen
<histo> !paste | MrWeb20
<ubottu> MrWeb20: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MrWeb20> histo, it's an issue that was caused by the install, and I've never had this issue before. Just looking for a bit of wisdom
<MrWeb20> histo, gparted, or the Windows mmc?
<WiCkEd_> Ben64_: honestly, and this is probably the wrong answer, I downloaded a game from linux game from steam but for the life of me can't get the damn thing to run in 13.04...The game is supported for 12.10..that's all I'm going off of
<daftykins> MrWeb20: oooooh i thought they were both on one disk. Windows can't read the partitions anyway so why do you want it to?
<histo> MrWeb20: sudo parted -l | pastebinit    in linux  and then in windows paste a screen shot of the disk management screen.
<MrWeb20> daftykins, my third disk is the issue. It has an ntfs partition used to store videos, and windows can't see it anymore after the ubuntu install on an ext4 partition on the same volume
<Ben64> WiCkEd_: you may want to use 12.04 then, its supported until 2017
<histo> WiCkEd_: there is a script floating around to create a 12.10 linux container and run steam from there.
<MrWeb20> histo, kk, that'll take me a couple of minutes, with a reboot. I'll do the pastebin first
<histo> MrWeb20: k
<daftykins> MrWeb20: i wonder if you didn't acidentally select 'erase disk and install'
<MrWeb20> daftykins, nope, I didn't. Ubuntu sees it as an ntfs partition, and I can explore it just fine
<daftykins> ah
<MrWeb20> histo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5778862/  . Now I'll brb for the screenshot
<Saiki> how do I install full locale support for chinese languages
<WiCkEd_> thanks guys
<Tex_Nick> Saiki: have you tried "System Settings/Language Support" ?
<dank101> maybe by stop spamming we will help you Saiki
<MrWeb20> histo: Ok, I'm back. Give me a moment to grab a screen.
<histo> MrWeb20: k
<nahuel_> hola : alguien puede ayudarme con el siguiente problema de terminal ? muchas gracias : E: se interrumpió la ejecución de dpkg, debe ejecutar manualmente «sudo dpkg --configure -a» para corregir el problema
<nahuel_> nahuel@nahuel-Satellite-L455:~$ sudo apt-get install unsettings
<nahuel_> E: se interrumpió la ejecución de dpkg, debe ejecutar manualmente «sudo dpkg --configure -a» para corregir el problema
<histo> !es | nahuel_
<ubottu> nahuel_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<MrWeb20> histo: http://i.imgur.com/fQRMoXe.png
<nahuel_> ???????????
<histo> MrWeb20: scroll down there
<MrWeb20> There's nothing below.
<SonikkuAmerica> nahuel_: We have a Spanish channel / Tenemos un canal español
<histo> MrWeb20: nothing under cdrom1?
<MrWeb20> Nope. And the missing disk is normally labeled H: Movies and Games
<ruconse> hi, does anyone how to use "TZ" & date command to calculate the current time of "GMT-7:00" or "GMT+7:00" :)
<MrWeb20> All my links to it are broken since the install in Windows, I can't see it, but Ubuntu still sees it just fine
<histo> MrWeb20: No idea why windows isn't seeing it.
<MrWeb20> Any idea how to force a dskchk for it, since windows doesn't see it?
<histo> MrWeb20: there is a weird partition on that disk though in the primary slot that is 1MB in size
<histo> MrWeb20: sorry should say a primary partition in slot 1 on that drive
<MrWeb20> Yeah, that doesn't go away for some reason. Can't absorb it. There is a similar one on that missing disk
<histo> MrWeb20: The missing disk is the only one with it
<histo> MrWeb20: the other's appear to just have windows boot partitions
<xxflisxx> hello.. i'm trying to find a way  to add a user with a password to only access a specific folder on the ssh server?
<MrWeb20> histo: My partitions have always looked exactly like this. It's just after my install this afternoon that the disk turned up missing in windows
<jrib> xxflisxx: does he need shell access?
<histo> MrWeb20: No idea... Windows issue.  Windows has several other issues with partitions e.g. if you have multiple partitions on a removable disk it will only see the first one.
<xxflisxx> no
<histo> MrWeb20: try asking in ##windows
<jrib> xxflisxx: then read about ChrootDirectory in « man sshd_config »
<xxflisxx> jrib: only access to upload and remove files in the specific folder
<xrfang> I am trying to install ubuntu *server* edition on a mac mini, installer tell me it cannot find cd-rom, which does not exist anyway.  I am installing from usb disk, how to solve this?
<vn151502510> hi everyone, I have a mono streaming audio online, only hear with one speaker, how do I hear with both, like stereo? Thanks
<vn151502510> Its because VLC or pulseaudio or alsa? I dont know about them
<MrWeb20> histo: Darn, I was hoping that someone would have run into this, too. Thanks anyway.
<vn151502510> I mean, can I play a mono source audio in both speakers?
<vn151502510> with VLC
<vn151502510> in ubuntu
<histo> vn151502510: /j #videolan
<vn151502510> videolan, right
<vn151502510> play http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/listen/live/r5l.asx
<WiCkEd_> just got an error saying that my boot folder is running out of room. can anyone render me some aid
<wilee-nilee> WiCkEd_, You probably need to remove kernels.
<domonic> can someone PLEASE help me.
<WiCkEd_> can you elaborate on that for me?
<domonic> Ok so basically I used to boot repair to help me with my boot issues and all it is doing now is booting to a blank screen :(
<MrWeb20> hey histo, do you happen to have that pastebin link I sent earlier still?
<histo> MrWeb20: sure let me check
<wilee-nilee> WiCkEd_, Check how many kernel sets you have, two is the standard keep. http://askubuntu.com/questions/2793/how-do-i-to-remove-or-hide-old-kernel-versions-to-clean-up-the-boot-menu
<MrWeb20> Trying to get help in ##windows, not much luck though
<domonic> tes
<Jehk> hey so I decided to do apt-get dist-upgrade and it was a terrible idea because I didn't upgrade kernel first. so now I have like 300 odd packages with unmet dependencies and no clue how to upgrade kernel
<domonic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5778803
<histo> MrWeb20: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5778862/ http://i.imgur.com/fQRMoXe.png
<androidbruce> i'm trying to install server 12.04 lts, but there is no way for me to resize partitions....
<androidbruce> is this normal?
<androidbruce> it used to be an option
<MrWeb20> Thanks histo
<histo> androidbruce: you can drop out to a tty and resize
<histo> androidbruce: or use a live cd with gparted to resize
<androidbruce> oh wow
<androidbruce> ok
<Tex_Nick> androidbruce:  gparted is what you would use to resize partitions
<androidbruce> any reason why it is no longer in the installer/
<androidbruce> that was convenient
<Saiki> Tex_Nick: Yes, I tried that
<Saiki> Tex_Nick: That's the first thing, after installing every CN font I could find that I tried
<Tex_Nick> Saiki: ok sorry sir ... i don't know what else to tell you ... someone else here can probably help though ... i think there is an ubuntu chinese channel ?
<Tex_Nick> !ch
<ubottu> The Swiss !LoCo team can be found in #ubuntu-ch (please speak English there) - Deutschsprachiger Ubuntu Support in #ubuntu-de - Aide Ubuntu en français dans #ubuntu-fr - Supporto Ubuntu in Italiano in #ubuntu-it
<Tex_Nick> whoops that's not it :-(
<Tex_Nick> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<SonikkuAmerica> !cn
<SonikkuAmerica> Tex_Nick: Beat me to it
<SonikkuAmerica> I think !zh works too
<Tex_Nick> SonikkuAmerica:  ;-) not by much though
<SonikkuAmerica> !zh
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<SonikkuAmerica> Yep
<goddard> how can i completely uninstall unity to replace with KDE?
<goddard> i already have KDE installed
<Tex_Nick> SonikkuAmerica:  cool, don't think i've seen that one
<xangua> !purekde | goddard
<ubottu> goddard: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<wilee-nilee> goddard, Make sure you use the remove list for your release. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> Tex_Nick: (I think it has to do with how the Chinese pronounce the word "Chinese")
<Tex_Nick> Ah ok ... i have enough trouble with english ;-)
<BluesKaj> goddard, this URL is for 13.04,  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntucat/tag/pure-kubuntu/
<somsip> SonikkuAmerica: zhongwen, FWIW
<goddard> xangua: cool williangliao  BluesKaj thanks
<ltxda> hi all :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Yo
<ltxda> :)
<arming> hi all
<arming> I have a prbl with running linux kernel 3.9.4 on qemu ubuntu 12.04
<Tex_Nick> !details | arming
<ubottu> arming: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<arming> wait for a minute, i am looking for the error
<arming> qemu -kernel linux-3.9.4/arch/x86/boot/bzImage -initrd myinitrd4M.img -append "root=/dev/ram init=/init"
<arming> this is my running cmd
<arming> the error is VFS: cann't open root device ram or unknown block(1,0)
<vee_> hey guys, been trying to run feed the beast on the lastest ubuntu, but, every time i launch, i just get a black screen...
<BluesKaj> vee_, does ctl+alt+F1 get you to a TTY login ?
<vee_> it should, yes
<SonikkuAmerica> BluesKaj: So do F2 thru F6
<BluesKaj> try an update/upgrade , vee_
<vee_> will do
<BluesKaj> SonikkuAmerica, yes , but usually F1 isn't occupied
<vee_> should it matter though? i did a fresh install
<BluesKaj> yes , it might , vee , it's worth a try
<vee_> everything is upgraded
<BluesKaj> vee_, if not ,then we could try the nomodset route
<vee_> and what is that?
<BluesKaj> err nomodeset
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<vee_> the comptuer boots up fine
<vee_> the regular minecraft even works
<vee_> however, feed the beast refuses to...
<arming> I have a problem with booting my own fs with qemu, I'm running Ubuntu 12.04, When I try to do qemu -kernel linux-3.9.4/arch/x86/boot/bzImage -initrd myinitrd4M.img -append "root=/dev/ram init=/init", I get the following output:VFS: Cannot open root device "ram" or unknown-block(1,0):error - 6  Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partitions: 0b00 1048575 sr0  driver: sr Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on
<arming>  unknow-block(1,0) , but I expected it to boot my own FS correctly.
<reisio> MrKB: kwazang!
<Tex_Nick> arming: there are a lot of links on google relating to that, not sure which would pretain specifically though ... have you asked in #archlinux ?
<Duke_> How can I edit files while in Text Mode? I enjoy running Ubuntu in text mode, and I want to program in C.
<arming> no
<reisio> arming: is that qemu or kvm?
<arming> qemu
<reisio> don't have the extensions for kvm?
<arming> I set my bios to support kvm
<Duke_> Can someone please help me? I'm new to Unix
<reisio> Duke_: help you with what?
<Duke_> reisio: How do I edit C files in Text Mode
<arming> before that, it always wrong with no support for kvm
<Duke_> reisio: I already know how to compile, but I'm new to Unix and I have no idea how to edit files
<reisio> Duke_: outside of X, you mean?
<Duke_> reisio: Yes
<reisio> arming: might talk to #kvm, then
<Tex_Nick> Duke : this is a support channel for Ubuntu Linux
<reisio> Duke_: oh there are a number of editors to choose from
<reisio> Duke_: 'nano' is a simple one
<SonikkuAmerica> Duke_: vi, Emacs, and nano work...
<reisio> Vim is a complex one
<reisio> Emacs is another complex one
<vee_> any other advise?
<arming> well
<reisio> if you don't already have it (run 'type nano'), you can sudo apt-get install nano
<reisio> vee_: about?
<nevyn> gedit, kate, scite are all reasonable options too
<Duke_> What do you suggest? And Oh I didn't mean to say yes to your X question. I don't know what you mean by X, but I have Ubuntu 12.04 I just started it in Text mode
<SonikkuAmerica> You might ask in ##linux while you're at it, to get exposed to the vi vs. Emacs war
<SonikkuAmerica> !war
<vee_> running feed the beast a minecraft mod, wont work. however, runnign the regular minecraft does
<nevyn> Duke_: how do you want to work?
<SonikkuAmerica> !x | Duke_
<ubottu> Duke_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<arming> I want to know if linux 3.9.4 defconfig without kvm support module setting?
<reisio> yay bot spam
<SonikkuAmerica> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<reisio> Duke_: not sure what text mode is, if you're in X, use gedit, and if not, use nano
<reisio> SonikkuAmerica: clevarf
<Duke_> Nano? apt-get able?
<reisio> Duke_: yes
<Duke_> How can I learn it? Like where are the hotkeys
<Duke_> save, etc
<reisio> Duke_: it says at the bottom of its display
<Duke_> oh i didn't see that left part ;) Thanks for everything guys!
<reisio> Duke_: ^ == CTRL
<vee_> ill try the no modset
<vee_> see if that does anything
<SonikkuAmerica> reisio: What?
<Duke_> reisio: Yeah I got it, thanks so much :D
<reisio> SonikkuAmerica: what?
<reisio> np dood
<SonikkuAmerica> <reisio> SonikkuAmerica: clevarf
<reisio> SonikkuAmerica: celvar+f
<reisio> clevar+f, even
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh
<BluesKaj> vee, it's no gurantee but the symptoms fit
<MaryJaneKalamida> nick register
<BluesKaj> ok , too late
<monkeyjuice> bed time BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> well I hope it work for him , monkeyjuice
<BluesKaj> it's early , monkeyjuice
<monkeyjuice> see ya in the am im off
<BluesKaj> ok, monkeyjuice , sleeo well :)
<BluesKaj> err sleep
<heikoo> will there be kde 4.11 backports available for 12.04?
<arming> when i did the same thing with linux kernel 3.2.1, it's ok
<arming> so i think if the kernel 3.9.4 not support kvm default?
<histo> arming: have you tried asking in the qemu or kvm channel?
<MrKB> every time I restart my computer, I have no wifi again. And I'm forced to run these commands to make it work:
<MrKB> sudo modprobe -rfv rtl8192cu
<MrKB> sudo modprobe -v 8192cu
<arming> I asked in kvm
<MrKB> thoughts?
<FloodBot1> MrKB: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MrKB> reisio - sup brotha
<MrKB> stfu FloodBot1
<reisio> sup homie
<MrKB> You're so racist
<arming> have no answer
<IdleOne> !language | MrKB
<ubottu> MrKB: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<MrKB> the only people that would know what that contraction meant is people that already knew what it meant. In other words, if you have virgin ears (which I'm assuming is what we're trying to preserve), you wouldn't know what it meant. So no harm done :P
<IdleOne> MrKB: Nice try, mind your language please.
<MrKB> I'll try :P
<MrKB> reisio - what was it specifically that #ubuntu people explained to me that was easy? Everything or were you referring to something specific? XD
<histo> MrKB: is the rtl8192cu module blacklisted?
<reisio> MrKB: dunno, somethin'
<nevyn> MrKB: so is rtl1892cu part of the stack that 8192cu includes?
<MrKB> lol reisio
<MrKB> histo - nevyn - no idea
<nevyn> so it could be a simple thing to blacklist rtl8192cu
<MrKB> how would go about doing that
<arming> MrKB: FATAL: Module 8192cu not found.
<MrKB> armin - hm?
<histo> MrKB: grep 'rtl8129' /etc/modprobe.d/*
<MrKB> what does that do
<histo> MrKB: searches all your blacklist files for that module
<arming> histo: output nothing
<w0lfsen> Warning: Newbie question. I do not have sound and do not know how I can find the driver. I think I have to know which DKMS I use but I have no idea where I can find that information. Help would be much appreciated
<MrKB> oh ok. one sec histo
<booh> How to change ip adress of virbr0 ??   I need to release the 192.168.122.x network segment.. duplicate with another service on my network I need.
<histo> arming: not you.. that was for MrKB
<reisio> MrKB: oh right, synergy without GUI
<histo> MrKB: you could also add command in rc.local to reload the module
<MrKB> what does my synergy having no GUI have to do with anything reisio
<reisio> MrKB: you were happy about figuring it out
<reisio> hence my memo, 'cause you'd left
<w0lfsen> I have an nitel on board sound driver
<reisio> w0lfsen: what makes you think you don't have sound?
<MrKB> reisio - oh. yeah. :) But I think I did that by myself O_O. maybe that's why you said that.
 * reisio shrugs
<MrKB> histo - grep outputted nothing. So does that mean it's not blacklisted?
<vee_> feed the beast still wont launch :(
<MrKB> how would I go about adding the command to rc.local? Although that seems to be a bit of a workaround. :P I'd love to find the root of the problem
<w0lfsen> reisio: I played some of my music but I do not hear anything. The sound panel seems to work properly. Indicates that it plays.
<arming>  so what to do without module 8192cu?
<MrKB> arming: what?
<histo> MrKB: correct
<reisio> w0lfsen: with an equalizer or something?
<w0lfsen> yes
<BluesKaj> w0lfsen,  open a terminal and do , sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , there won't be any output if the driver loads properly , you'll need to reboot
<reisio> w0lfsen: you using headphones?
<histo> MrKB: search askubuntu for rtl8129cu or whatever you chipset is called
<MrKB> histo: and then?
<histo> MrKB: see if others have found a fix for the issue you are experiencing without the workaround you are currently using.
<histo> MrKB: also you maybe able to use a different module from realtek
<MrKB> will be using lol
<MrKB> Oh ok cool
<MrKB> So how do I add the commands to the rc.local
<MrKB> (whatever that is)
<Tex_Nick> reisio: never seen memo before ... just looked into ... that's cool
<MrKB> reisio you send memos to everyone? I thought I was special :(
<vee_> is there a .deb for 64 bit java i?
<w0lfsen> BleusKaj okay I did that. Did not give any feedback. Is that normal?
<BluesKaj> w0lfsen, if the audio mutes upon headphone connection,
<BluesKaj> add this line to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf, options snd-hda-intel model=auto
<BluesKaj> w0lfsen, yes, it's normal
<Saiki> dumb network..
<reisio> MrKB: :p
<w0lfsen> okay I will restart and see if it work. Thank you!
<MrKB> histo - how to add to rc.local
<Saiki> Tex_Nick: I installed all the fonts and language support. the only thing I can think of is the shall script isnt;t using the right locale
<histo> MrKB: sudo nano /etc/rc.local
<histo> MrKB: or gksu gedit /etc/rc.local
<reisio> how do you imagine probing a driver and restarting is going to help him? :p
<vee_> could the blank screen be caused by me using dwm?
<MrKB> thanks histo
<MrKB> reisio: You're talking about me, aren't you? XD
<reisio> MrKB: nope
<histo> reisio: he's saying it works after he unloads the module and reloads it
<BluesKaj> reisio, because forcing alsa to reload doesn't usually work
<histo> reisio: ahh nvm
<MrKB> lol histo
<MrKB> I thought the same thing
<arming> MrKB: when i run  sudo modprobe -v 8192cu, it's FATAL: Module 8192cu not found.
<MrKB> why are you running that arming
<reisio> then what is the point of the modprobe?
<MrKB> That's a command I run over on my side to fix my wifi issues.
<MrKB> I don't know why he's running it
<reisio> MrKB: didn't I just say I wasn't talking to you? :p
<reisio> ^ how you know
<arming> oh,mg
<reisio> omgomg
<BluesKaj> reisio, are you addressing me ? if so , use my nick please.
<reisio> I don't remember
<JohannKrauss> hello #ubuntu ;)
<arming> mixed
<histo> arming: your issue is with qemu or kvm not with ubuntu. I told you that the rtl8192cu stuff was for MrKB
<Tickle> Windows 8 is painful.
<travisimo> ^ lol
<arming> ok, i mixed that just now
<Tickle> Travisimo are you from Indiana?
<BluesKaj> ppl should be addressing with nicks , otherwise it gets chaotic in here
<Tickle> If you don't mind me asking.
<travisimo> nope
<travisimo> why?
<Tickle> Oh, I know a guy who used travisimo as his screen name here.
<w0lfsen> @blueskaj that did not work
<BluesKaj> w0lfsen, if the audio mutes upon headphone connection, add this line to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf, options snd-hda-intel model=auto
<w0lfsen> yes, I saw that but I do not have any headphones attached currently
<w0lfsen> saved the line if that happens once I have sound through normal laptop speakers
<MrWeb20> Hey histo, still around?
<here4thegear> I'm being absolutely driven nuts by an issue that I'm 100% sure that I caused. my VPS WAS Karmic (9.10)... a few months ago, I went through the process of upgrading to Maverick. All seemed well but lsb_release -a still lists as Karmic and, maverick repos aren't working
<wilee-nilee> !eol | here4thegear
<ubottu> here4thegear: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<histo> MrWeb20: yes
<BluesKaj> ok , just making sure , w0lfsen , open a terminal and type alsamixer , and unmute with M key any ctrls with a M , and use the arrow keys turn up the volume
<here4thegear> So Maverick is end of life?
<nerdtron> here4thegear yes
<xangua> here4thegear: since two years ago...
<MrWeb20> Hey histo. I solved my issue. I don't know what caused it, but in Windows I used a tool called the Dynamic Disk Converter in order to convert it to a basic disk - without data loss - and it worked. Thanks for the help.
<wilee-nilee> here4thegear, 12.04 s the earliest supported release at this time.
<wilee-nilee> is*
<w0lfsen> done, it is all turned up at the highest volume
<histo> MrWeb20: nice... like I said windows issue
<histo> MrWeb20: ubuntu did not make it a "dynamic disk" I ensure you of that.
<MrWeb20> histo: Well, a windows solution at least. Something definitely happened with the gparted that started it all, but who knows what.
<wilee-nilee> MrWeb20, I wondered if the disc had not gone dynamic.
<histo> wilee-nilee: it didn't appear so according to his pastes
 * here4thegear facepalms self
<here4thegear> Thanks
<histo> MrWeb20: wilee-nilee who knows what the windows tool did to fix it for itself. But it did work in linux.
<wilee-nilee> histo, Yeah and the number of partitions was correct, go figger.
<MrWeb20> Yep. Oh well, just glad it's working. I'll get around to reinstalling ubuntu later this week. Take care
<wilee-nilee> MrWeb20, You want to be aware of partition types and how many is all.
<histo> wilee-nilee: I'm pretty sure it was this bizarre 1MB partition he had at the begining of the drive
<w0lfsen> it is all on the highest volume but still no sound.
<wilee-nilee> histo, I missed that until you mentioned originally, good eye. ;)
<OerHeks> histo, could be his bios file, some pc's like compaq stores data on the first sector ..
<Bitwise> Hello.
<Tex_Nick> OerHeks : yeah i've seen that a lot
<BluesKaj> w0lfsen, in the terminal , sudo lshw -C sound , and pastebin the output
<reisio> Bitwise: 'lo
<Bitwise> How can I update g++ to the latest version (4.8.1) in 12.04?
<Bitwise> I tried sudo apt-get install g++
<Bitwise> This line is in the output: g++ is already the newest version.
<reisio> Bitwise: I don't think even 13.04 has that version
<Tickle> try sudo apt-get upgrade and sudo apt-get update
<Bitwise> But g++ --version says 4.6.3
<w0lfsen> BluesKaj http://pastebin.com/ZHAhkV3J
<reisio> you'd probabyl have to find a 3rd party bin, or compile it yourself
<reisio> probably*
<zykotick9> !info g++
<ubottu> g++ (source: gcc-defaults (1.120ubuntu10)): GNU C++ compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.3-1ubuntu10 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 34 kB
<SuperLag> Is there a way to print a number with a repeating line over it? for something like 1.6666666...... but just have a single 6 with a line over it?
<Bitwise> Tickle, I already tried that. :-\
<reisio> SuperLag: just use ...
<Tickle> What version do you have now?
<Ben64> SuperLag: 0x0302
<Ben64> SuperLag: 0x0305 * sorry
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<Bitwise> Tickle, g++ --version says 4.6.3
<Tickle> That's the version you have installed?
<BluesKaj> w0lfsen, your driver is installed and is loading ...so it's some other problem. I assume you are using an onboard sound chip
<w0lfsen> BluesKaj the graphic driver does not seem to work either. Maybe it is the whole intel driver package. I cannot change the brightness of the screen either. I can change the brightness in xubuntu but it does not do anything
<w0lfsen> BluesKaj you assume correctly. Both graphic and sound are on board
<w0lfsen> BleusKaj while googling I found this: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/alsa-daily/+packages but I do not know which one to install. Or is this nonsense?
<BluesKaj> w0lfsen, install pavucontrol , you can set your inputs and outputs correctlywith it.
<BluesKaj> audio that is , w0lfsen
<w0lfsen> BluesKaj PulseAudio Volume control? That is installed and I have played with it
<lotuspsychje> someone wich package to install to browse android devices and its content, i can see it from 13.04 but older versions of ubuntu not
<lotuspsychje> *knows
<w0lfsen> BluesKaj no sound though
<lotuspsychje> w0lfsen: did you check your additional drivers section yet?
<wilee-nilee> lotuspsychje, 4.0 android, http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/upgrade-to-gvfs-with-mtp-support-in.html
<lotuspsychje> wilee-nilee: ah tnx mate thats what i was looking for :p
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | wilee-nilee
<ubottu> wilee-nilee: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<w0lfsen> lotuspsychje I am not sure what you mean. I googled for intel linux driver and found the website posted above. Not sure which one to download though since I do not know what DKMS I have.
<wilee-nilee> lotuspsychje, Airdroid works well, it is in the google play store.
<wilee-nilee> mmmm chocolate chip
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> w0lfsen: try software&updates last tab 'additional drivers' to see if you see any driver in list
<lotuspsychje> wilee-nilee: well i dont play with android myself, but some ppl i installed ubuntu for them, like to browse pictures from withing ubuntu
<w0lfsen> lotuspsychje ah found it. The section is empty :/
<lotuspsychje> w0lfsen: on what ubuntu version are you?
<wilee-nilee> lotuspsychje, I have a nexus 7 and a htc android so I'm familiar with android in general.
<w0lfsen> lotuspsychje I downloaded it a couple of days ago. Xubuntu
<lotuspsychje> wilee-nilee: did you try touch on the nexus7? im all excited to buy one?
<lotuspsychje> w0lfsen: xubuntu 13.04 clean install?
<w0lfsen> lotuspsychje I have it running on the same partition as my windows.... I know that's bad but I did not want to risk my windows partition.
<wilee-nilee> lotuspsychje, I have run touch and the desktops, all are in development so a bit rough is all.
<w0lfsen> lotuspsychje yes. I' d say so.
<lotuspsychje> wilee-nilee: worth the install? can you browse decently?
<lotuspsychje> w0lfsen: you could try #xubuntu aswell
<lotuspsychje> w0lfsen: can your machine handle ubuntu 13.04, that might get your sound working maybe?
<BluesKaj> w0lfsen, lost my connection ...ISP is having probs  here lately
<wilee-nilee> lotuspsychje, Been more then a month on the touch so I forget that one, the desktop was okay but the touch function was problematic, and no wifi, but browsed fine. I hope the desktop installs run well in the end on the nexus 7
<w0lfsen> lotuspsychje thank you for your help. I will try to get help from them tomorrow. I would not see a reason why I could not handle ubuntu. The laptop is two years old or so
<w0lfsen> lotuspsychje *it could not handle
<lotuspsychje> w0lfsen: i really recommend ubuntu 13.04 (64bit)
<w0lfsen> lotuspsychje  a friend of mine recommended xubuntu since it is easier for newbs like me.
<wilee-nilee> lotuspsychje, I didn't keep the installs very long, but this was more than a month ago probably about 2.
<lotuspsychje> w0lfsen: you will forget your windows soon, well ubuntu with unity is easy aswell
<w0lfsen> BluesKaj wb. Problem not solved so far. I checked the driver section and stuff.
<lotuspsychje> wilee-nilee: im all excited about retail ubuntu tablets, hope thay come out soon :p
<wilee-nilee> That would be nice.
<lotuspsychje> !nexus7 > lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje, please see my private message
<BluesKaj> w0lfsen, well , it's my bedtime so I'll leave you in good hands with the crew here
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: he's in good hands sleep tight
<w0lfsen> BluesKaj thanks and good night!
<mob001> hi, tomcat clustering on ubuntu 10.04 using mod_jk connector. pls help on this.
<lotuspsychje> w0lfsen: did you enabled codecs and download and download updates during install in your setup?
<lotuspsychje> mob001: you can try #ubuntu-server aswell mate
<Tex_Nick> lotuspsychje:  i just bought a Nexus 7 for the grandkids ... i want to install ubuntu on it, but they won't turn it loose long enough for me to do so
<w0lfsen> lotuspsyche I think so. I think this is also signified by the fact that I can start all my mp3s without a problem
<lotuspsychje> Tex_Nick: cool, well like wilee-nilee here says, it might be still little rough..i think we better wait a little longer
<Tex_Nick> lotuspsychje: yeah, i'm sure wilee-nilee ir right ... i have no choice though ... kids won't even let me play with it ;-)
<lotuspsychje> haha
<lotuspsychje> well i only want ubuntu's safety on any device i buy, so no android Os for me
<lotuspsychje> ill wait until the #ubuntu-touch guys work it all out for us :p
<lotuspsychje> w0lfsen: i would try a 13.04 clean, see what it does for your laptop mate
<lotuspsychje> w0lfsen: installed this version on more then 10 machines, and didnt have 1 driver issue yet..
<w0lfsen> lotuspsyche that's annoying I have to admit but what can  I do...thanks. Maybe trying ubuntu then and not xubuntu if you think that makes a difference
<lotuspsychje> w0lfsen: it might, but if you still wanna choose xubuntu's speed an easyness, stick to re-ask your issue mate
<lotuspsychje> w0lfsen: its all about your needs
<w0lfsen> lotuspsyche not sure. I do not need much: Just multitasking: several word documents and pdf some other progs and the normal internet jazz, huge TB, skype, vsee, jitsi, etc.
<w0lfsen> lotuspsyche I like speed and easy. But so far it is not that easy. I mean everything is very intuitve and such but I cannot things work, so that's not that accommodating ;)
<lotuspsychje> w0lfsen: if you like unity, 13.04 will workout fine for your laptop
<w0lfsen> lotuspsyche what is unity?
<lotuspsychje> !unity | w0lfsen
<ubottu> w0lfsen: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<w0lfsen> lotuspsyche sure! Why not. :)
<w0lfsen> btw since I saw you talking about it. Regarding options for encryption and data security what smart phone OS is the best?
<lotuspsychje> w0lfsen: well we can only support ubuntu issues in here mate
<w0lfsen> lotuspsyche have a similar wealth of knowledge about smartphones as about linux O_o
<lotuspsychje> w0lfsen: but you try #ubuntu-touch if you wanna know more
<lotuspsychje> !touch | w0lfsen
<ubottu> w0lfsen: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<w0lfsen> lotuspsyche kk thanks. I appreciate that you took the time to help me. Have a nice evening!
<lotuspsychje> w0lfsen: np mate, if you got more issues plz come back here, always crew to help you out here
<w0lfsen> lotuspsychje I am sure I will come back with more issues. Cheers, mate.
<lotuspsychje> laterz
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<sumit__>  /nick Prasoon
<wen> hello
<Guest134351> lolll
<Guest134351> mad net splits
<Kuroshita> haha
<wen> nizaiganma
<wen> ?
<Guest134351> and we're back
<sumit__>  /nick Prasoon
<sumit__>  /nick Prasoon
<Guest1343511> lolll
<Guest1343511> mad net splits
<Guest1343511> lolll
<Guest1343511> mad net splits
<Guest1343511> lolll
<Guest1343511> mad net splits
<Guest1343511> lolll
<Guest1343511> mad net splits
<sumit__>  /nick Prasoon
<sumit__>  /nick Prasoon
<Guest1343511> and we're back
<Guest1343511> lolll
<Guest1343511> mad net splits
 * histo meh /ignore's working beautifully
<Guest1343511> lolll
<Guest1343511> mad net splits
<sumit__>  /nick Prasoon
<sumit__>  /nick Prasoon
<sumit__>  /nick Prasoon
<sumit__>  /nick Prasoon
<Guest1343511> lolll
<sumit__>  /nick Prasoon
<Guest1343511> mad net splits
<sumit__>  /nick Prasoon
<kroq-gar78> o_O
<sumit__>  /nick Prasoon
<kroq-gar78> :S
<sumit__>  /nick Prasoon
<sumit__>  /nick Prasoon
<sumit__>  /nick Prasoon
<sumit__>  /nick Prasoon
<sumit__>  /nick Prasoon
<Kuroshita> here we go again!
<Tex_Nick> WEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ... those netsplits just split my britches @^@
<Guest134351> IT'S THE NSA!!!!!!!!1
<travisimo> why cant I send to channel?
<Tickle> What's going on?
<static2013> !netsplit
<Tickle> Freenode's web client go down?
<johnjohn1011> NET SPLIT!!
<Kuroshita> a server is playing up
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Tickle> !icecream
<soy_el_pulpo> what happened?
<Tickle> Darn.
<Asad2005> in sensors output i have two temp1 how can i grep the first and not second temp1 values?
<Asad2005> I want to use the first instance of temp1 for conky
<miscellt> Howdy.
<miscellt> Any postfix experts out there?
<soy_el_pulpo> hjk
<MarconM> anyone ?
<coolack> hello all
<coolack> so is this better then fedora?
<holstein> !best | coolack
<ubottu> coolack: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<holstein> you can apply that to distros. ."better" is a matter of opinion
<MarconM> yes
<holstein> coolack: fedora is OT here
<coolack> OT?
<coolack> well i'm a total noob to linux
<holstein> !ot | coolack
<ubottu> coolack: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<coolack> i want to learn it to replace windows xp machines in my network
<coolack> since ms is stopping support for it soon
<coolack> i feel linux would be a safer O/S?
<holstein> coolack: try ubuntu or any of the variants live
<holstein> coolack: what you know will likely be safer..
<coolack> so it would be best just to stick with windows xp
<coolack> I'm ready to just stay on my iphone like most americans now lol
<holstein> coolack: again, "best" is a matter of opinion
<coolack> well i don't know linux at all
<holstein> i switch from XP years ago, and quite enjoy linux, and it suits my needs well
<coolack> so should i even bother?
<holstein> coolack: if you would like.. its free to try, and free of charge to use
<coolack> i'm a pc gamer and always used windows,  but now the pc industry is dying hard
<coolack> and i have like 3 pcs here my family uses xp on
<Bitwise> How do I compile gcc? I'm trying to upgrade to 4.8.1 from 4.6.3
<Bitwise> I tried ./configure but it complains about lacking build tools
<miscellt> Any postfix experts on ATM?
<Jordan_U> Bitwise: What is your end goal?
<holstein> coolack: xo is OT here
<holstein> xp*
<holstein> coolack: download ubuntu or one of the variants and try it live
<Bitwise> Jordan_U, Update to the latest version of gcc so I can use C++11 features
<coolack> i'm more interested in what the community is like to get help from.  mind if i lurk?
<holstein> coolack: nope.. and ask relevant questions.. you are welcome
<coolack> the  #fedora room was not very friendly
<holstein> coolack: check the /topics of the channels you join.. and be sure you are folling guidelines
<miscellt> Sorry to hear it coolack. As mentioned above the liveCD is a fantastic option.
<holstein> following*
<coolack> ubuntu is diff commands though right?
<coolack> i mean its debian not rpm correct?
<Jordan_U> Bitwise: You can run "sudo apt-get build-dep gcc" to get all needed build dpendencies.
<wiggmpk> I want to know how to add a bookmark under the category "Computer" in nautilus. Adding a bookmark via the "Bookmarks" menu segregates in a different category which drives my OCD wild. (using gnome-shell / ubuntu 12.04)
<Bitwise> Jordan_U, I already have it installed but it's older. I'm trying to get a newer version, I already tried to simply upgrade it.
<Jordan_U> coolack: Yes, many commands, mostly those dealing with package management, will be different. That said, most commands will work exactly the same way (that is *not* to say that you should try to follow Fedora specific guides on Ubuntu or visa-versa).
<Jordan_U> Bitwise: Do you know what "build dependencies" are?
<Bitwise> Yes, I'm a developer.
<coolack> in the fedora channel they would have called me an idiot for not knowing that lol
<holstein> coolack: i would just download a live CD, and try it.. get some actual first hand questions.. you likely wont be doing any pacakge management from the command line anytime soon
<holstein> coolack: also, as i said, fedora is OT here.. so please /joine the ot channel to discuss your experiences in the fedora channels.. thanks!
<Jordan_U> coolack: Please stick to Ubuntu support discussion and avoid offtopic comments.
<coolack> ya i might do a live cd with ubuntu.  i been using fedora for a week just installed it to my hdd.  will i be able to wipe it out?
<coolack> with the ubuntu install?
<holstein> coolack: the installer will give you the options
<coolack> ok
<Jordan_U> coolack: Yes, you can replace your Fedora installation with Ubuntu. Make sure that you back up any files from your Fedora installation first though.
<holstein> you can dual boot fedora and ubuntu
<Bitwise> Can someone aid me in updating gcc? I've gone through the standard procedure to no avail.
<coolack> ya no i want to wipe out fedora.  i'm dual booting with windows 7
<holstein> Bitwise: standard would be "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".. what are you trying?
<holstein> coolack: the installer will present you options..
<Bitwise> holstein, I tried that, I tried to dl a mirror and compile and install, I tried the package manager etc
<holstein> Bitwise: dl a mirror?
<Jordan_U> Bitwise: What part of my suggestion to run "sudo apt-get build-dep gcc" to install all needed build dependencies did you not understand?
<holstein> Bitwise: gcc is in the repos.. if you want to upgrade, you just upgrade the system.. what are you doing?
<Bitwise> holstein, I tried the upgrade. It says it's up to date but it's not judging by --version.
<Bitwise> Jordan_U, All the dependencies were for Java. They aren't required for building from the source.
<Jordan_U> Bitwise: Please pastebin the complete output of "sudo apt-get build-dep gcc" and of "./configure" in gcc's source tree.
<Bitwise> http://pastebin.com/HaFUGKTF
<Jordan_U> Bitwise: Also understand the complications of installing software from source without using the package manger, among other things that the files won't be know about by dpkg, and will need to be removed with "sudo make uninstall" from the source directory you used to run "sudo make install" from. Also, there are in between solutions like checkinstall, and the ideal solution is to build a *source package* of the newer version, though tha
<TXRoadkill> I've been using SeaMonkey Composer in Ubuntu for quite some time, but it apparently no longer supported by Ubuntu as of 13.04.  Is there something else available which is as simple to use as Composer?
<xavier23> Hi…….anyone know - how to compare 2 binary files in linux? i have 2 qr codes, need to check they are identical
<xavier23> Tks
<xangua> TXRoadkill: yes, you can download seamonkey from it's web :)
<Seven_Six_Two> it seems that I can
<Seven_Six_Two> sorry. I can't install Steam from the USC
<holstein> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<Seven_Six_Two> holstein, thanks.
<coolack> so i guess its safe to say ubuntu is better for gaming then fedora? lol
<holstein> coolack: you can say what you like about fedora in the OT channel.. please /join it and discuss there
<holstein> coolack: afaik, nothing is preventing steam from running on other distros
<TXRoadkill> <xangua> TXRoadkill: yes, you can download seamonkey from it's web :) << I'm wary of installing anything that the Ubuntu Software Center doesn't offer.  There might be compatibility issues
<holstein> TXRoadkill: its not offered. so you either get it from there, or use another browser from the repos
<TXRoadkill> holstein> TXRoadkill: its not offered. so you either get it from there, or use another browser from the repos << I use Firefox and Chrome, neither of which offers a composing utility (as far as I know)
<TXRoadkill> is there a WYSIWYG add-on for FF?
<holstein> TXRoadkill: that is the *only* way to have seamonkey.. there are other tools for what you are trying to do
<holstein> i have used kompozer
<holstein> !kompozer
<ubottu> kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project.  It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy and later releases.  Note that there is a GTK incompatibility in !Intrepid and !Jaunty, so users of those releases should use the !PPA at https://launchpad.net/~giuseppe-iuculano/+archive/ppa instead.
<holstein> not sure if its still in the repos
<TXRoadkill> Is it available from the Ubuntu Software Center?
<TXRoadkill> Yeah, that's the think
<TXRoadkill> *thing
<TXRoadkill> big changes in Ubuntu 13
<holstein> TXRoadkill: i dont use the software center.. but *all* package managers access your sources
<TXRoadkill> Want to make sure it's compatible
<holstein> TXRoadkill: you search in the package manger of your choice
<TXRoadkill> not sure what you're saying
<TXRoadkill> How do I make sure the software is compatible by Conical standards?
<holstein> TXRoadkill: its not
<TXRoadkill> right, which is why I like to use the Software Center
<holstein> TXRoadkill: if it were, it would be in the repos.. and its not. so, if you want it, you'll need to get it from the site.. of youre not comfortable with that (and i understand) you'll have to try other application
<TXRoadkill> does anyone know of something I can download from there which will do the job?
<holstein> TXRoadkill: the software center is just a package manager
<holstein> TXRoadkill: is kompozer available?
<TXRoadkill> Yes, but approved packages
<holstein> TXRoadkill: ?
<TXRoadkill> let me check
<holstein> TXRoadkill: no.. *all* the packages in the repos are "approved"
<holstein> TXRoadkill: you are mistaken
<coolack> haha i think i have to give up on linux
<TXRoadkill> "no items match komposer"
<holstein> TXRoadkill: what do you want to do?
<holstein> TXRoadkill: seamonkey is not in the repos, and you can get it from the site.. do you want to do that?
<holstein> TXRoadkill: do you want me to search for another wysiwyg editor?
<TXRoadkill> WYSIWYG composing, like Netscape/SeaMonkey composer
<madprops> what's the command to open Disk Utility?
<holstein> madprops: gparted?
<somsip> madprops: palimpset?
<madprops> palimpset doesn't work
<madprops> :/
<miscellt> Anyone have experience with postfix as a relay?
<somsip> madprops: palimpsest ...not a bad first guess :)
<somsip> !info palimpsest
<ubottu> Package palimpsest does not exist in raring
<somsip> !find palimpsest
<madprops> it doesn't work, plus that's a funny name
<TXRoadkill> There's something called Quick 'n Easy Web Builder
<ubottu> File palimpsest found in gnome-accessibility-themes, gnome-icon-theme-gartoon-redux
<TXRoadkill> might try that
<somsip> Hmm. Is that the right one...
<TXRoadkill> oops, they want $20 for it :/
<somsip> madprops: From wiki: Disks was previously known as GNOME Disk Utility or palimpsest. So it may be something else now
<holstein> !aptana
<lshkn> hi all, it is possible to change owner of a file with setfacl ?
<holstein> !chown | lshkn
<ubottu> lshkn: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<lshkn> holstein: tnx, so with setfacl it is impossible
<holstein> lshkn: i dont use it.. i change ownership with chown
<holstein> TXRoadkill: http://bluegriffon.org/pages/Download
<Kartagis> lshkn: man setfacl says it's not possible
<TXRoadkill> Can that be loaded as a FF Add-On?
<lshkn> Kartagis: tnx
<TXRoadkill> yeah, not in their Add-Ons :/
<holstein> TXRoadkill: that? you mean the link i gave? i would just read it, and see if it meets your needs.. if i wanted a ff addon i would search https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/
<TXRoadkill> as I said, compatibility is the big issue
<TXRoadkill> just checked from FF
<holstein> TXRoadkill: its html.. it'll edit html
<bray90820> can anyone help me ether a bootloader or change the asserts for a rom so i can install it on my device
<bray90820> oops
<bray90820> wrong room
<TXRoadkill> Yeah, but I might as well load SeaMonkey
<TXRoadkill> if I'm going to go with unapproved software
<TXRoadkill> and I don;t want to do that
<holstein> TXRoadkill: its not "unapproved".. its not included
<holstein> TXRoadkill: its just not in the repos.. we dont konw why
<TXRoadkill> Ubuntu would consider it '3rd party'
<holstein> TXRoadkill: so
<TXRoadkill> I'm still trying to figure out why they dropped the SeaMonkey Project from the repos
<holstein> TXRoadkill: its not there.  what you want is not in the repos. so, you'll need to add it
<TXRoadkill> They must have had a reason
<linocisco> what is the opensource software on sourceforge to check bill payment which is paid or unpaid or due date or underprocess or something like that?
<linocisco> what is the opensource software on sourceforge to check bill payment which is paid or unpaid or due date or underprocess or something like that
<linocisco> ?
<holstein> linocisco: check sourceforge.. this is the ubuntu channel
<holstein> TXRoadkill: bluegriffon has ubuntu 13.04 support
<TXRoadkill> So does SeaMonkey lol
<TXRoadkill> not the point
<TXRoadkill> I'll try checking out the Software Center some more
<holstein> TXRoadkill: if you want something that is not in the repos, you'll have to install it
<TXRoadkill> Can't believe they wouldn't have included a WYSIWYG composer in there somewhere
<TXRoadkill> Thanks for your help :)
<holstein> !nvu
<ubottu> kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project. It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy and later releases.
<holstein> TXRoadkill: i havent used one in a while.. i would just install what you want, and know how to remove it
<TXRoadkill> That's what I'm trying to avoid
<TXRoadkill> It's not that I can't do it, but I want my Ubuntu system to be as generic as possible
<holstein> TXRoadkill: sure.. just dont avoid it.. its literlly what you asked for when you came here
<TXRoadkill> only what they offer
<rosco_y> I'm using 13.04;  how can I force a fsck on reboot?
<holstein> TXRoadkill: just install it.. know what you do to remove it
<holstein> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<TXRoadkill> Thanks again folks...
<rosco_y> holstein: thank you :)
<rohan_> my Sony laptop runs very hot on linux, even after installing bumblebee for power management. i have also installed TLP.
<rohan_> any other tricks i can try?
<miscellt> rohan_ outside of a physical solution have you considered something along the lines of http://wiki.debian.org/HowTo/CpuFrequencyScaling
<rohan_> miscellt: thanks, i will try that
<Ashael> hello. does anyone know of a permanent solution to bcmwl broadcom sta driver problems? I seem to have that dreadful driver that malfunctions every reboot.
<BALTA00> Hello
<Ben64> permanent solution is to get a different card
<BALTA00> Anyone know how make down ubuntu 12.04 bar?
<BALTA00> I mean it: http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1025888_10200687587703897_719884835_o.jpg
<sere> Ashael: what do you mean? whats the problem
<BALTA00> anyone can help me?
<Ashael> Ben64: thanks! new computer, so no cigar.
<mathfreak> BALTA00: Are you asking about how to move the top bar to the bottom?
<BALTA00> yes
<Ben64> Ashael: i didn't say new computer... i said new wireless card
<BALTA00> I want this down, like Windows OS
<sere> Ashael: why waste money when you can just fix it
<Ashael> sere: I have a 4313 setup. the bcmwl-kernel-source package contains a driver for it. every reboot, the wireless connections disappear.
<Ashael> sere: beats me, Ben64 thinks I should.
<mathfreak> BALTA00: Hmm... I'm not too familiar with Unity, but you might want to take a look at Unity Tweak.
<Ben64> Ashael: they have usb wireless cards for like $10
<mathfreak> BALTA00: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/02/introducing-unity-tweak-tool
<sere> Ashael: im on : 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<Augustus> Hello, is this the help channel? I've got a GRUB issue
<mathfreak> Augustus: Yes. Ask away
<Augustus> Okay, so earlier today I installed Ubuntu 13.04 x86_64 alongside Windows 7 and now I can't boot into Windows 7. Both operating systems are 64-bit
<sere> Ashael: remove the driver then reboot.. it should work just fine
<Ashael> Ben64: i have a perfectly good wireless card inside the laptop. why buy a new one? besides, it's $10 USD where YOU live :P
<Ashael> 03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4727] (rev 01) 	Subsystem: Broadcom Corporation Device [14e4:0587]
<Ashael> sere: been there, done that
<Ashael> 14e4:4727 seems to be notorious for that problem.
<tr0n> .
<mathfreak> Augustus: Does the partition for Windows show up anywhere in your file manager/browser?
<tr0n> its for the better, window$ is evil anyways
<sere> Ashael: for someone reason with my card it didnt work with sta drivers but when i removed them and rebooted it was just fine.. i came to this solution when noticing it was working right out of box install
<mathfreak> Augustus: If you want to be thorough, you can also check with the Disk Utility tool, or with "sudo fdisk -l" in the terminal
<BALTA00> mathfreak: I try do it, but that have error, is out base, said "W: Imposible obtener http://ppa.launchpad.net/freyja-dev/unity-tweak-tool-daily/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found"
<Ashael> sere: sounds about right... except I don't think it works for me. do you mean removing the package?
<BALTA00> BALTA00 !es
<BALTA00> !es BALTA00
<sere> Ashael: you can use jockey-gtk but yes .. let me check and see what drivers i have installed
<Augustus> mathfreak: I can see files from my Windows partition via the file manager in Ubuntu and fdisk shows me two partitions and then says GPT detected on '/dev/sdb/'
<mathfreak> BALTA00: Let me see what's up here. It'll take a moment.
<mathfreak> Augustus: Have you tried running "sudo update-grub2"?
<BALTA00> Ok, I waith :)
<nerdtron> Augustus: just "sudo update-grub"
<Augustus> I did sudo update-grub but before that I thought I could fix everything by booting into my win7 installation disc and running bootsec /fixmbr and bootsec /fixboot but that didn't do anything
<Augustus> I'll try sudo update-grub2 then
<mathfreak> BALTA00: Which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<BALTA00> 12.04
<Ben64> Ashael: $10 isn't very much. I guess it depends how much you value your time
<sere> Ashael: yea i have no drivers installed from repo.. however i have brcmsmac module loaded.. i would purge the installed drivers and then load the module
<BALTA00> how i can delete a repository?
<Ashael> hmm how do i do that?
<sere> Ashael: try to run jockey-gtk .. you might not have it installed.. thats we can do if from command if needed
<mathfreak> BALTA00: sudo add-apt-reposity --remove ppa:freyja-dev/unity-tweak-tool-daily
<Ashael> Ben64: it isn't, but you assume I earn in $USD. That is incorrect, nor does the card cost $10 wherever you buy it, regardless of locality :P
<Ashael> sere: I have it.
<mathfreak> BALTA00: It looks like Unity Tweak isn't offered for 12.04 anymore.
<sere> Ashael: sweet.. so just remove the connect installed package and then reboot.. and load the brcmsmac module
<Ben64> Ashael: you only assume i assume you earn in usd
<BALTA00> :/
<Ashael> hmf. need to wait for a large copy to finish
<Ashael> Ben64: it is quite evident from your previous comments.
<Ben64> just because i list a price in USD does not mean you have to earn USD
<Augustus> mathfreak: didn't work, and when I try booting into Ubuntu the screen goes black and I have to restart the computer and select the partition through the UEFI BIOS. When I try Windows 7 GRUB tells me invalid EFI path
<Ashael> Ben64: true. it does assume the cost, though.
<Ashael> gah. the water cooler is making this horrible screeching noise. hope the laptop didn't infect it with gremlins.
<Ben64> 10USD = 35.88ILS / 23.12 = 1.55 hours. If it takes longer than that to get the broadcom working, it's a waste of time.
<Ashael> hehehe
<sere> Ben64: if you enjoy blowing throwing away money you can throw some this way :P
<Ben64> well i only buy stuff that works with linux already, so I don't have to
<mathfreak> Augustus: I think this thread has information relevant to your issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1904422
<Augustus> to clarify, Windows is installed on /dev/sda and Ubuntu is installed on /dev/sdb
<Ashael> actually, I don't earn per hour, but anyway, I'll consider that if all fails. it seems that I have the same problem as sere here did, though, so I hope I'll be able to fix it. it used to run fine until recently, when i played around with the kernel.
<Augustus> oh
<aeon-ltd> Ben64: not entirely accurate, that assumes you would spend the time consecutively as you would work. If you could place a value on flexibility then it'd be more useful to the user
<Ashael> aeon-ltd: nice one. want to come help me with my research? it has to do with the marginal value theorem.
<aeon-ltd> Ashael: how's the pay?
<Ashael> aeon-ltd: decent.
<aeon-ltd> Ashael: do i need a degree?
<Augustus> mathfreak: I don't understand this thread
<Augustus> is there anyway I can use GParted to make my Windows partition bootable
<Ashael> weeeeeeell... one in biology would help.
<Ashael> caveat: I work with rattlesnakes and vipers.
<aeon-ltd> well i don't have any or any college education...
<sere> Augustus: did you lose your grub ?
<Augustus> sere: grub is there, I just can't boot into Windows
<Ashael> Augustus: is that a BAD thing? :D
<Augustus> Yes it's a very bad thing
<nevyn> Augustus: are you on amd64?
<Augustus> I installed from the ubuntu 13.04 amd64 iso
<mathfreak> Hmm... I'll have to do some reading on this, Augustus.
<sere> Augustus: is the option to boot when windows there and you get an error. or no option
<Guest38457> josss de putaaaaa
<Guest38457> jajajajajaa
<Augustus> sere: the error is Invalid EFI path
<Guest38457> comerme el perone
<Guest38457> fucking bitchesss
<natanael> no
<Guest38457> do you like penys'
<Guest38457> ?
<Ben64> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Guest38457> gayssss
<mauryaarun> dear friends please suggest a channel for network security  or linux security
<Ashael> hmf. troll.
<Ben64> mauryaarun: ##networking can probably help for network security, depending on what type of linux security... here, or #linux, or maybe a more focused channel
<vlt> Hello. If you wanted to playback a list of audio files with customisable crossfades, so that on key press the next (or a certain selected) track immediately fades in, for example, in 150 ms while the currently running fades out in 750 ms, what would you use? Any idea? Is there something I can script?
<Ashael> potofcoffee: that is one awesome nick.
<sere> Ashael: i prefer to shoot the whole apple tree and then pick them off the ground. optimizing efficiency and speed :o
<Ashael> sere: probably a good call. I'm waiting for a huge copy to finish.
<Ashael> then I'll try
<Augustus> okay
<Augustus> if I can't boot into WIndows, is there some way I can delete all the Ubuntu partitions and GRUB and then boot back into Windows?
<Augustus> or is that setting myself up for disaster
<sere> Ashael: no worries. jk anyway ;)
<Ashael> Augustus: probably using a usb drive with the iso on it.
<Augustus> a usb drive with Ubuntu to delete Ubuntu partitions?
<Augustus> and what about GRUB will that be gone too or do I have to do something special
<sere> Augustus: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<Ashael> sure. you can run the installation from the usb and use it to delete the partitions. you'd have to then reboot into windows, and fix the boot from there.
<Ashael> or you can try installing ubuntu again, maybe that will fix the dual boot and you'll have access to both.
<Ashael> (GRUB changed the boot so you won't automatically boot to windows, if you asked it to - that requires another step once you manage to log in to Windows)
<Ashael> note to self: do not use cp in terminal to copy a 30 gb dir
<Augustus> hm
<vlt> Ashael: You can abort it and continue using rsync.
<Augustus> I will be back in a few hours, I gotta sleep on this. (It's really late/early here)
<Ashael> vlt: yeah, not really urgent. I'm just impatient.
<mathfreak> Augustus: I think MBR and GPT might have been mixed together on your install (which is bad). Can't help much more than this, though. Sorry
<Ashael> mathfreak: he left
<suore> Hello, i've problem i want to install wine 1.5, but shows thast packge wine1.5 require wine 1.6 but cannot be installed.
<Ashael> anyone using Cinnamon?
<Ashael> later
<nait> hello there!!
<nait> I wanna do the distupgrade some one can help me?
<utfans05> nait: in a terminal run sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade, then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nait> just that?
<nait> utfans05, I have the 10.04
<utfans05> and your looking to go to a newer version?
<nait> yes
<Jordan_U> nait: "distupgrade" is not a good term to use, as "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" does *not* upgrade you from one release of Ubuntu to another.
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | nait
<ubottu> nait: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<nait> Jordan_U,  thnx
<Jordan_U> nait: You're welcome.
<lifeboy> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<lifeboy> gordonjcp: Re our brief pap-secrets discussion yesterday wrt to pptpd authentication: I'm wondering if the reference to pap-secrets to mgetty and /etc/passwd authentication is meaningful and can be used to indeed coax pptpd to authenticate against /etc/passwd.  The reference is somewhat cryptic to me.
<jluc> hello
<jluc> i install scribus svn from PPA. How do i know the path toward exec file ?
<jluc> i have an icon in unity launcher so as to launch that scribus svn, but cant find where is stored the path neither
<madprops> is encryption enabled by default on 12.10 + ?
<folorn> anyone got time to help with a small problem im having with Gringotts?
<reisio> folorn: not anyone, but probably some ones
<folorn> lemme vpaste it quick
<folorn> http://vpaste.net/PmLSk
<folorn> there's the error im having the issue
<folorn> well if someone has any suggestions please let me know
<gordonjcp> lifeboy: could be, but just use chap-secrets until you get *something* working and then start to play
<lifeboy> gordonjcp: Will do that.  If I do find something that works, I'll write up about it and report back.  Thanks!
<a111> Is there a way to load everything apart from /home into a RAM disk when Ubuntu boots? Is there any downsides to doing it?
<MonkeyDust> a111  sounds like a live session
<MonkeyDust> more or less
<DJones> a111: There is an application called preload which appears to load regularly used applications into memory so they start up quicker, I've never tried it so can't say how well it works, it doesn't really answer your question, but may be something to look at
<Tex_Nick> a111: another question there might be ... are there any benefits ?
<JoeDM> I don't see much point in running everything in RAM, It would be extremely volatile and exposed to a lot of errors.
<reisio> you would if you were rich :p
<ActionParsnip> JoeDM: speed
<JoeDM> If I was rich I would be using SSD. Yeah its fast but ECC Memorys exist for a reason
<DJones> a111: Another question would be how much ram do you have, you may find it better to install an SSD rather than a spinning rust disk to spead things up
<a111> 32GB
<DJones> a111: Nice
<JoeDM> I know a lot of people in the minecraft community like to run things on RAM so there must be a way
<Tex_Nick> DJones:  I tried the preload option on 13.04 on this box ... it's relatively new hardware ... i didn't see any speed increase ... i just did away with it a couple weeks ago ... it did slow by boot time down a bit
<JoeDM> check this out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM
<somsip> a111: preload might help you. Adding a load of oft-used software to start on loging might help you
<somsip> *login
<Tex_Nick> DJones: i really should have posted that to a111
<DJones> Tex_Nick: Interesting & good to know, what I read about it was that it could lead to slow downs in that the system would be using a lot more memory and wouldn't be releasing memory for unused app's
<ER> #()
<ER> OLAA
<songo_> hello
<Guest52150> OLAAAAA
<JoeDM> Just had a thought. You could use a program like Sardu to create a bootable RAM disk of a Ubuntu live CD and run it all from RAM that way
<Tex_Nick> DJones: yes sir ... i just couldn't see a noticeable increase in performance ... on slower box's with sufficient memory it might help ?
<JoeDM> TBH I don't think you would see a noticable performance increase for every day activities
<peawormsworth> I am looking to buy a new SD card for use with Ubuntu. I have class 10, but also see there is know UHS-1.
<peawormsworth> Does ubuntu support UHS-1 SD cards?
<DJones> Tex_Nick: I guess a slower boot would be expected due to loading everything into memory
<elfenixtorres> I'm wondering, despite that I like Ubuntu, why is the word 'Linux' gone from the Ubuntu website?
<JoeDM> Ubuntu will run on the SD card but remember they usually only have read/write speeds of around 50mb/s
<MonkeyDust> this line in fstab loads /tmp into RAM, it boosts my system           tmpfs /tmp tmpfs defaults,noexec,nosuid 0 0
<JoeDM> compared to like 100-150mb/s for HDD
<peawormsworth> I run Ubuntu on SD class 10 cards. I am curious whether ubuntu will have any problems with the UHS-1 type.
<reisio> easy way to find out
<JoeDM> should work if you have an interface for it
<JoeDM> With that said I have had a server which can't boot from a standard USB with ubuntu on it... So hardware may affect things
<minimec> peawormsworth: I don't see a problem with ubuntu and UHS-1. But you may not have the 'promised' speed, as UHS-1 cards need an approriate hardware to make fully use of the UHS standard.
<peawormsworth> i dont know that I have an interface for it. I just see they are cheaper and have potential to be faster. Will they not work with backwards compatible hardware?
<somsip> peawormsworth: a quick search suggests it's more about kernel compatibility
<JoeDM> I didn't think they were any faster to be honest
<Tex_Nick> DJones: "spinning rust disk" i liked that ;-)
<minimec> peawormsworth: You can use them without problem. I have one of these. They are stable and backwards compatible.
<peawormsworth> thanks minimec. I will try buying one then.
<JoeDM> speeds are only 80/40 MB per second. I would run it for convinience only
<mariko> hello
<regularjo> hello
<reisio> hello
<peawormsworth> i am not worried about getting the speed from it. The UHS-1 cards are cheaper right now.
<peawormsworth> JoeDM: my experience in the past is that I will not even get 1/2 that speed.
<JoeDM> If you want somthing small and convinient to install ubuntu on that will definetly work you might want to look at a DOM (Disk on Module). just eBay for somthing like "8gb dom"
<ActionParsnip> JoeDM: If you do video / audio encoding, if you put the file to manipulate in tempfs it will go faster than any physical drive you can buy :)
<Nickwiz> IIRC when I used: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdxX /mnt/usb_with_fat32, all files and directories used to get 0777 permissions. When I do it now they get 0755. Has there been a change, or do I remember incorrectly?
<Tex_Nick> ActionParsnip: you're who introduced me to tempfs a year or so ago ... i've used it on several new builds including this box ... i do a lot of video transcoding with ffmpeg ... i need to give that a shot ;-)
<theahindle> Howdy - trying to get java jdk on latest version of ubuntu
<theahindle> if I changed sources.list to add non-free, apt-get update and apt-cache search - it's not there
<theahindle> do I need to remove restricted or is it not non-free anymore, or is it not in the repos?
<theahindle> Or none of the above
<DJones> !java | theahindle
<ubottu> theahindle: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<rudolf_> Hi
<rudolf_> Is there any hibernate alternative in ubuntu?
<Guest77519> hello, could somebody please explain what "network twain" is? I have an oki mc342dn and i need to scan from an ubuntu box
<silver_moon> hi, somebody help, i was running kde, and in a yakuake terminal dropdown i started distro upgrade, as the distro upgrade started installing software packages the desktop suddenly became unstable and now I cant see the yakuake terminal
<silver_moon> how to bring up the yakuake terminal
<reisio> rudolf_: ?
<reisio> silver_moon: you could try with reptyr
<DJones> Guest77519: TWAIN is a software protocol/API to communicate between software and scannners
<silver_moon> reisio: what should i exactly do ?
<silver_moon> actually now i see a broken desktop, half gnome and half kde on the screen
<reisio> silver_moon: install reptyr, run reptyr
<Guest77519> DJones: understood but what is "network twain"?
<silver_moon> cant, the distro upgrade is going on
<silver_moon> i somehow need to bring up the yakuake terminal
<reisio> silver_moon: CTRL+ALT+F2 will get you a console, potentially
<reisio> +F7 will get you back to X
<nanyaks_> i need to sort 'ls' output via file names, any ideas?
<Guest77519> DJones: I'm trying to use xsane to scan from the oki but not working
<reisio> nanyaks_: ls | sort
<silver_moon> thats a separate console, i need the yakuake console where the distro upgrade is going on
<DJones> Guest77519: How is the scanner connected? Is it via USB or is it a network scanner on another machine
<Guest77519> DJones: network
<Guest77519> DJones: ipv4
<nanyaks_> reisio:yeah, but doesn't 'ls' have options to sort?
<reisio> nanyaks_: sure
<silver_moon> hi, by knowing the pid of a terminal, is it possible to get that terminals output in another terminal ?
<reisio> silver_moon: already told you how
<silver_moon> means extract its stdout
<Louwrens> Hello
<reisio> Louwrens: hi
<Louwrens> I've got a resize2fs process running and i think it's gonna take a while. can I press CTRL-C?
<reisio> good question
<DJones> Guest77519: My experience has only been with HP scanners over networks, I can't think of anything to suggest for you for an OKI scanner
<Guest77519> DJones: ok, i was hoping network twain was a protocol the xsane could somehow interact with
<Louwrens> does anyone know a good chat where I can ask about lvm questions?
<Louwrens> thanks, reisio
<reisio> Louwrens: #linux
<ActionParsnip> Tex_Nick: its a tonne faster, your HDD is a lot slower than RAM, obviously you need to appreciate apps need to run etc but if you have a tonne of RAM then go for it
<DJones> Guest77519: About the only thing I can find is the sane-project list of supported scanner at http://www.sane-project.org/sane-backends.html which doesn't list the scanner you mentioned
<rudolf_> reisio, I mean is there anything like hibernate in ubuntu?
<reisio> rudolf_: yes
<rudolf_> What is it?
<jony_easyrider> it is possible to create on Ubuntu server a job which will be executed automatically at a certain date and time?
<Gryllida> it's 'hibernate'
<somsip> !crontab | jony_easyrider
<ubottu> jony_easyrider: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<Gryllida> jony_easyrider: yes, use cron
<ActionParsnip> jony_easyrider: you can use at
<jony_easyrider> ty all
<Catalystic> is there a gui to cron?
<ActionParsnip> jony_easyrider: for a single shot use at, for repeated things use cron
<reisio> rudolf_: are you using a laptop?
<rudolf_> Gryllida, but why I am not seeing that function? I see just suspend, logout and powerout.
<ActionParsnip> Catalystic: gnome-schedule
<rudolf_> reisio, yeah
<jony_easyrider> cron can owerwrite a file with another?
<reisio> cron can do anything
<Gryllida> rudolf_: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/power-hibernate.html
<Guest77519> DJones: ok, thanks anyway
<somsip> jony_easyrider: cron just schedules commands to run. If the command can do what you need it to do, then you're sorted
<ActionParsnip> jony_easyrider: each user has a cron, so the access will be effective as the cron. If you cron as root you can do anything
<Paws> hello..
<jony_easyrider> somsip, ok, but if it needs to overwrite with sudo?
<somsip> jony_easyrider: like ActionParsnip just said - you setup the cronjob with 'sudo crontab -e' so you are editing root's crontab
<Tex_Nick> ActionParsnip: yes sir i have 16GB of RAM ... i might as well be using it for something ...99% of the time only a bit is being used ;-) ... thanks for the thought
<Paws> i have a question about watch.. when i do watch du -H --max-depth=1 - it works the first time, then after the first interval it spits out an error
<Paws> du: WARNING: use --si, not -H; the meaning of the -H option will soon change to be the same as that of --dereference-args (-D)
<ActionParsnip> Tex_Nick: well, its used for files cache
<jony_easyrider> somsip, but it won't ask for the root's password when executing?
<somsip> jony_easyrider: no - it runs as root
<jony_easyrider> somsip, ty
<Paws> nevermind
<ActionParsnip> jony_easyrider: cron as root won't ask for password, you are root, sudoers states that root needs no password
<MonkeyDust> i use a cronjob as root to shutdown my pc at 4am -- in case i forgot to switch it off ;)
<rudolf_> Hey Gryllida the commands on that page did wierd things to my laptop.
<rudolf_> My screen was divided into two parts. One part was stuck and the other was lagging. :|
<wasanzy> hi
<wasanzy> what do I need to connect to my server via VPN?
<Gryllida> rudolf_: did it happen when you ran pm-hibernate, or when you were resuming from hibernate?
<wasanzy> I intalled openvpn on a server and want to connect to that server over the vpn
<silver_moon> hi, i started something very important in a yakuake dropdown terminal , but the desktop is screwed up and the yakuake terminal is no more visible, i need to see the output in that yakuake terminal, how can i do this ?
<Koma> Is your VPN server your gateway?
<reisio> silver_moon: I already told you
<silver_moon> reisio: i cannot install any new packages :(
<reisio> silver_moon: why not?
<Koma> is the subnet that the vpn server giving to you the same subnet of the LAN ?
<silver_moon> because already an apt-get process is running in that terminal
<Koma> if yes there is a problem
<Gryllida> wasanzy: openvpn is also the client, check docs at www.openvpn.net
<reisio> silver_moon: so?
<silver_moon> so i cannot issue another apt-get install
<Koma> else add a routing to yhe vpn network via the openvpn server as gateway
<Gryllida> wasanzy: so you'd have to also install it at the client machine
<Koma> #openvpn
<reisio> silver_moon: I told you how to overcome that as well
<reisio> you don't appear to pay attention :/
<rudolf_> Gryllida, when i ran that command, my screen went black for 2 seconds and then it happened.
<wasanzy> I did install it on the client mechine so what else do I do?
<wasanzy> the vpn is not my gateway and they are not in the same LAN
<Gryllida> wasanzy: http://openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/documentation/howto.html#examples
<wasanzy> that link is not opening
<Gryllida> wasanzy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN#Getting_Clients_Connected is official documentation on setting up the client
<wasanzy> ok
<rudolf_> Gryllida, my laptop didnt actually turn off after that command I think. The screen went black for 2 seconds only.
<Gryllida> rudolf_: what is the size of your swap partition, and the size of your RAM?
<rudolf_> Gryllida, my swap is 1.98GB and RAM is 2.0 GB
<Honvai> What is the command to start irc server?
<Gryllida> rudolf_: Increase swap and checking for the issue, or at least that's what that wiki page says...
<reisio> Honvai: dpkg -L nameOfIRCServerPackage | grep bin
<reisio> Honvai: alternatively, there might be a service you can start
<Gryllida> Honvai: Which irc server? There are different deamons and you have to use different commands to start them.
<Honvai> Hmm
<wasanzy> Gryllida: I have seen the page and is the same thing I did. my question is, I uses ssh to connect to the server, now that VPN is in place, do I use the same VPN? and how do I get to the exact server?
<wasanzy> or do I need some kind of GUI?
<rudolf_> Gryllida, ok. One thing more. I just noticed an exclamation sign near a ntfs partition in gparted. Is there some prob?
<Gryllida> wasanzy: Just start the VPN service and then, when you connect to, say, 10.1.1.X (if lan is on 192.168.xxx.xxx), VPN will connect you to your server.
<jpds> wasanzy: You can connect to the server, over SSH over the VPN.
<Gryllida> rudolf_: Screenshot?
<rudolf_> gryllida, ok..a min
<Gryllida> wasanzy: What VPN does is take over a certain range and forward everything sent to it to your server. So you don't have to do special things other than set it up and connect to the proper server IP.
<owahi> Hi, I am having problems with my mouse.  My 1 year old pushed lots of buttons on the keyboard and now my touchpad won't work.  The mouse works fine with a USB mouse connected.  There is a touchpad deactivate key assigned to the Fn key on my laptop but this doesn't make it work.  My partner's laptop has had the same problem for quite some time now.  Can anyone help?
<wasanzy> OK
<reisio> owahi: did you clean it?
<wasanzy> and I don't need to do anything on the router?
<jony_easyrider> how can I set cron to execute only once?
<reisio> jony_easyrider: use 'at' instead
<MonkeyDust> jony_easyrider  cron is used to execute commands repeatedly
<owahi> reisio: he had clean hands.
<reisio> owahi: sure he did
<reisio> owahi: now clean your touchpad and see if anything changes
<ActionParsnip> jony_easyrider: at is a one-shot scheduler, not repeated commands. Dead handy
<owahi> reisio: seriously, is there a way I can get an index of all special function keys ?
<rudolf__> Gryllida, http://tinypic.com/r/2wrghoi/5
<Louwrens> How do I send the command to disown a process to another bash ? is it possible?
<reisio> owahi: it'd be sensible to make sure it works at all first
<MonkeyDust> owahi  keep the super key pressed for a few seconds
<reisio> Louwrens: help disown ?
<rudolf__> Gryllida, you there?
<Gryllida> rudolf__: It's not mounted, so probably no need to worry about it and hibernate.
<owahi> reisio: the touchpad works fine in the startup screen before I log in so no problems there.
<rudolf__> Gryllida, see that exclamation mark? Why is it there? Is there some prob?
<wasanzy> sorry for my questions, but in this case, it means when I connect to the public IP, the VPN will be taking me to the lan where my server is?
<reisio> owahi: what does 'xinput' say?
<jrib> Louwrens: why do you want to do this?  Give more details about what exactly you are doing and why
<owahi> MonkeyDust: no luck with that.  any other options?
<Louwrens> Alright, I  was so silly to run a lvresize command without running a screen session. Now I would like to disown the resize2fs process it spawned, but after hitting ctrl-z, I do not get a prompt to run bg and disown. possibly because lvresize runs a bash scipt...
<jrib> Louwrens: so you've hit ctrl-z but done nothing else at this point?
<fling> ping
<rudolf__> reisio, can you tell what is that mark for in that pic?
<Louwrens> I can hit ctrl-z and I see from another (ssh) session that resize2fs and the parent bash script /sbin/fsadm gets suspended, and I can continue them both with kill -CONT.... but I want to disown the process from the ssh shell
<jrib> Louwrens: is it listed in "jobs" output?
<Louwrens> I cannot get a prompt to run jobs
<Gryllida> rudolf__: Ok, it's not related to hibernate and it's a separate issue. You could try running a disk check on it and pastebin a full report. (A thing I didn't do myself; it could be «ntfsfix   /dev/sda8».)
<reisio> rudolf__: pic?
<jrib> Louwrens: didn't you suspend the process?
<dopie> how do i kill firefox process?
<Gryllida> reisio: http://oi40.tinypic.com/2wrghoi.jpg is rudolf__'s screenshot.
<Louwrens> yes, but somehow I do not get a prompt. I cannot run bg, disown or jobs
<wasanzy> Gryllida?
<Gryllida> dopie: «ps aux | grep firefox; kill pid»
<Louwrens> it's lvresize that runs the bash script that runs the resize2fs command
<reisio> ...which mark?
<Gryllida> reisio: Exclamation mark, «!».
<Gryllida> wasanzy: What's up?
<Louwrens> jrib: thanks for your time already!
<jrib> Louwrens: seems strange.  I guess you can try reptyr or retty maybe or consult #bash about being able to reclaim input
<reisio> something to do with a Windows filesystem
<reisio> ask #windows
<Gryllida> reisio: With an NTFS filesystem and Ubuntu running a disk check on it.
<wasanzy> Gryllida: sorry for my questions, but in this case, it means when I connect to the public IP, the VPN will be taking me to the lan where my server is?
<Tex_Nick> i have tmpfs enabled on this box ... can i view the contents of tmpfs & copy files from & to tmpfs with nautilus ? df -h shows 1.6G available & 976K used
<Gryllida> reisio: Ubuntu does support NTFS. It's not technically outside this channel scope. ;)
<jrib> Louwrens: also, if it's crucial that lvresize completes without you killing it, I would just leave it be
<reisio> Gryllida: no, he's running it, not Ubuntu
<owahi> reisio: Um, I will need help deciphering what it says.  Do you want me to post the results?
<Gryllida> reisio: Ah.
<reisio> Gryllida: never said it was
<reisio> owahi: sure
<wasanzy> I am very new to vpn that is why
<Gryllida> reisio: I'm not sure. Isn't that an Ubuntu screenshot?
<reisio> Gryllida: of gparted run by a user, yes
<Louwrens> jrib: okay, I was going to do that. I am not going to try and see what happens if i close ssh or hit ctrl-c.
<rudolf__> reisio, what do yo mean??
<Gryllida> wasanzy: With VPN, you don't need to use public IPs. Use local IPs within the range you VPNed.
<Louwrens> jrib: I just dont want to depend on the ssh line now...
<reisio> rudolf__: about what?
<rudolf__> reisio, "Gryllida: no, he's running it, not Ubuntu"
<Gryllida> reisio: So where is he running Windows? He just has an ntfs partition, which Ubuntu complains about. I'd say asking what the nature of the complaint is could be fine.
<reisio> rudolf__: I mean you ran it personally
<reisio> Gryllida: I wouldn't disagree
<reisio> and haven't
<reisio> :D
<uhty> Hello
<Gryllida> rudolf__: OK, let's see what  «ntfsfix   /dev/sda8» says. If someone else here knows a better way to run a disk check on an ntfs partition, this could be cool; I have no personal experience with the subject.
<Gryllida> uhty: Hello.
<uhty> Hi,:) (new)
<wasanzy> so why do I have to add this in my client.conf? remote remoteIP 1194
<Gryllida> rudolf__: Might want to run it with «-n» switch (so it only reports, but doesn't fix anything.)
<rudolf__> Gryllida, rudolf@rudolf-VPCEH25EN:~$ ntfsfix /dev/sda8
<rudolf__> Mounting volume... Error opening '/dev/sda8': Permission denied
<rudolf__> FAILED
<rudolf__> Attempting to correct errors... Error opening '/dev/sda8': Permission denied
<rudolf__> FAILED
<rudolf__> Failed to startup volume: Permission denied
<FloodBot1> rudolf__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gryllida> uhty: Welcome. What's up?
<Gryllida> rudolf__: Run it with sudo.
<Ben64> rudolf__: and use a pastebin
<rudolf__> yeah, sorry
<Gryllida> rudolf__: «sudo ntfsfix  -n  /dev/sda8».
<Gryllida> Ben64: I'd assume there are GUI tools for that?
<Ben64> for pastebinning?
<Gryllida> Ben64: No, for disk checks.
<Ben64> well, for ntfs you really should use windows
<reisio> Gryllida: the better way is in Windows
<wasanzy> Gryllida: so why do I have to add this in my client.conf? remote remoteIP 1194
<reisio> Ben64: :p
<Gryllida> rudolf__: Do you have a er, Windows install available that you can boot into?
<Campfire> hey guys
<Gryllida> wasanzy: No idea, I don't think 1194 even looks like an IP...
<rudolf__> Gryllida, Mounting volume... OK..Processing of $MFT and $MFTMirr completed successfully.
<rudolf__> Checking the alternate boot sector... OKNTFS volume version is 3.1.NTFS partition /dev/sda8 was processed successfully.
<rudolf__> Gryllida, yes I have
<Gryllida> rudolf__: Is that all output that you get?
<wasanzy> Gryllida: no 1194 is the VPN port and that is to come after a public IP
<rudolf__> Gryllida, yeah it gave only that much.
<Campfire> what ubuntu distros are suported here
<Gryllida> rudolf__: Might want to ask ##linux or, if you are willing to boot into Windows to run a disk check there, ##windows.
<Gryllida> Campfire: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (server), 12.04 LTS, 12.10 and 13.04.
<rudolf__> okies...gonna reboot
<Campfire> ty gr y
<Gryllida> wasanzy: Yes, VPN client has to know the server's public IP. Once things work, there is no need to use that IP; you just use the 'local' IPs.
<MerlynKorr> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Campfire> whats the difference of the server
<Gryllida> Campfire: Server edition has no GUI and is built to run on servers (a set of preinstalled apps useful for servers rather than desktop users).
<Campfire> i mean what can the 10.4 do
<Campfire> ty again
<Gryllida> Campfire: Server editions are supported a bit longer, so you see 10.04 server support, but not desktop support.
<wasanzy> Gryllida: but in this case, am trying to connect to the vpn server remotely, meaning the client is not in the same network as the VPN server, so how will it work with only local IP?
<ActionParsnip> Campfire: they don't have a desltop UI either
<Campfire> so like remote stuff for servers
<Gryllida> wasanzy: You need to use public IP to tell the client what server to connect to.
<Gryllida> wasanzy: Once the VPN is up, it it like a second LAN you're in; you needn't use public IPs to access it.
<wasanzy> ok
<wasanzy> I run this openvpn --config /etc/openvpn/client.conf an it seems everything is ok
<wasanzy> so now I will try to ssh to the Lan IP and see
<Campfire> do i need ssh if i don,t do remoting
<Gryllida> Campfire: Maybe not.
<Campfire> so i can turn it off
<Campfire> i,m still learning term
<Onixs> any info about gma3650 being supported now?
<Campfire> whats that onix
<Campfire> i,m new here
<Campfire> oh screen res
<Campfire> was this a netspit
<DJones> Campfire: No just normal changing users
<Campfire> i,m bored can we create a channal to talk about anything
<rudolf_> Gryllida, yeah everything is fone now. I ran chkdsk/f from windows.
<DJones> !alis | Campfire You can search for channels that have topics you want to discuss using the alis bot,
<ubottu> Campfire You can search for channels that have topics you want to discuss using the alis bot,: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Gryllida> rudolf_: Ok, nice. Presumably Ubuntu/GParted doesn't complain now?
<ArneLurk> I'd like to change my desktop theme.  I'm using 13.04. Is it GTK or Gnome? I know nothing about this atm
<Gryllida> Campfire: Yes, ssh should be safe to turn off.
<Campfire> ok how do i do in term
<Campfire> well the command
<rudolf_> Gryllida, yeah no complains now. :)
<Gryllida> ArneLurk: Gnome is a desktop environment built using GTK toolkit. See Appearance preferences for builtin themes, or www.gnome-look.org for more.
<Campfire> i,ll google it
<Campfire> my bad
<ArneLurk> Will do, Gryllida !
<MonkeyDust> ArneLurk  use gnome-tweak-tool or unity-tweak-tool
<Campfire> is ssh a service
<Gryllida> Campfire: «sudo service ssh {stop,start,restart}»
<MonkeyDust> !themes | ArneLurk
<ubottu> ArneLurk: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Gryllida> Yes.
<Campfire> i need to know all services running
<Gryllida> MonkeyDust: Thanks. That's quite more links than the one I had. :)
<lroy> hi guys is this the ubuntu chat?
<Campfire> then
<Gryllida> lroy: Yes.
<ArneLurk> I found a workbench 1.2 theme there already, but I migfht want to tweak it or make my own from scratch. Alsom icon sets
<lroy> sweet
<Campfire> lsof
<lroy> ive been having trouble with this graphics card
<Gryllida> Campfire: «sudo service --status-all» or a GUI tool, if Gnome has one.
<rudolf_> Gryllida, I think the partition was mounted and the laptop wasnt properly shutdown.
<lroy> it displays fine in 800x600 resolutions
<Gryllida> rudolf_: That could be it.
<lroy> i can boot my bios with it
<Campfire> ty
<lroy> i can run ubuntu live
<lroy> and boot into my system
<lroy> but then when i install drivers for the card
<sp3ck> lroy, nope it's not the ubuntu chat... :P
<lroy> it wants to go into an HD resolution on the next startup and hangs at a purple ubuntu loading screen
<lroy> and i have tried going into the GNU boot screen and changing the settings to nomodeset
<lroy> and still nothing
<lroy> @sp3ck
<lroy> ?
<sp3ck> lroy, "<lroy> hi guys is this the ubuntu chat?"
<lroy> lol isnt it?
<MonkeyDust> sp3ck  support, not chat
<lroy> well i need support
<lroy> lol
<sp3ck> lroy, anywayz rofl
<lroy> why does my graphics card hang on startup
<MonkeyDust> sp3ck  wrong person, sorry ;)
<sp3ck> lroy, I'm messing with u mate!
<lroy> its so weird that it works in lower resolutions
<lroy> haha i know
<lroy> its all good man
<lroy> has anyone seen anything like this?
<lroy> is there something else i can try in the GNU menu on startup?
<reisio> lroy: to do what?
<lroy> idk to get into my system
<MonkeyDust> lroy  start from the beginning, what goes wrong
<lroy> the graphics card "works", i can boot into my bios, I can run ubuntu live, and i can run the installed ubuntu, but then when i install the driver my system refuses to finish booting, and it just hangs on the purple ubuntu startup screen
<lroy> it basically works in all 800x600 resolutions
<lroy> and i have tried going into the GNU startup screen pressed "e" and changed the startup settings to nomodeset
<lroy> and still nothing
<lroy> any ideas?
<Gryllida> lroy: How do you "install the driver"?
<lroy> i download the latest AMD catalyst driver
<lroy> and install it via the command line
<lroy> i have a few computers
<Gryllida> lroy: Doesn't Ubuntu work out of the box?
<lroy> and its just this one card thats giving me trouble
<lroy> it does
<lroy> but i need the drivers
<MonkeyDust> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Gryllida> lroy: Why do you need the drivers?
<lroy> so the machine can interact with the graphics card
<lroy> and i know its supposed to work
<lroy> i have done it with my other computers
<lroy> its just this one graphics card doesnt wana go into an
<lroy> HD resolution or something
<Gryllida> Doesn't Ubuntu already work out of the box enough to interact with the graphics card?
<lroy> like it does
<sp3ck> lroy, if ubuntu worked why did you installed the drivers?
<lroy> but then i can only see it with "lspci"
<lroy> like how do i display in HD and control the fans and overclock etc
<lroy> i need the AMD drivers for that
<Gryllida> Ok. Now I see the problem (somewhat).
<MonkeyDust> lroy  need or want?
<lroy> need
<lroy> they are bitcoin mining rigs
<ArneLurk> looks like myunity might be in the universe repos?
<Campfire> whats ? mean in service i got - + and ?
<MonkeyDust> ArneLurk  better use unity-tweak-tool, it's myunity 'the next generation'
<ArneLurk> Thanks, I
<ArneLurk> Ok. I also got Gnome tweak tool
<MonkeyDust> ArneLurk  and there's also ubuntu-tweak (not in the repos)
<benuphoenix> hi
<ArneLurk> I got a gtk+ theme in a tar.gz... should I place it anywhere in particular?
<MonkeyDust> ArneLurk  in ~/.themes
<ArneLurk> unpacked or still tar.gz ?
<MonkeyDust> not sure
 * benuphoenix is running xubuntu off of an old 8gb class-6 sdhc card. for some reason, he thinks that is cool.
<lroy> @monkeydust is there someway for me to boot into like a low-res safe mode?
<benuphoenix> oh...this is a support channel...oops...sorry for chatting
<MonkeyDust> lroy  there rescue-mode or something... press ESC during boot to get the grub menu
<Gryllida> ArneLurk: Tried feeding the .tar.gz to the theme manager?
<lroy> are there any other graphics modes/ settings i can try before startup?
<Gryllida> Anyone - can tell Campfire what the modern Gnome3 servive manager tools are?
<ArneLurk> not yet... I'm still navigating my file structure and unhiding files
<Campfire> ty i,m learning term on it
<Campfire> taking notes i should know this
<ArneLurk> I'm finding a lot of themes folders using search, but the detailed view won't tell me where they are located
<Gryllida> ArneLurk: Try feeding it to theme manager first.
<Gryllida> ArneLurk: It's "~/.themes".
<ss_haze> can I get stabilize option in kdenlive
<ss_haze> without trying to install newer repo versions from sunab?
<ss_haze> I have ubuntu 12.04 and here is kdenlive 0.8.2.1
<m_bEnableHandSwi> Ubuntu 13.04 kernel panicks while disconnecting bluetooth DUN
<m_bEnableHandSwi> Any idea why?
<ss_haze> whats DUN?
<m_bEnableHandSwi> Dial Up Networking
<jdoles> How can I tell KDE to open .foo files with the program called foo and .bar files with the program called bar? Both are plain text files.
<reisio> jdoles: likely by right-clicking on them in dolphin
<ss_haze> I have Galaxy S 1, and I can share internet trought bluetooth with 12.04
<ss_haze> but there is no reason to, cause I have cable
<m_bEnableHandSwi> With 12.04 and 12.10 it is fine.
<m_bEnableHandSwi> I can acceess internet.
<h34d3r> someone is american here?
<ss_haze> don't use 13.04 then
<m_bEnableHandSwi> But problem arises when disconnecting the DUN connection.
<ss_haze> or ubuntu-bug this problem
<m_bEnableHandSwi> All of a sudden kernel panics.
<DJones> h34d3r: There probably are, if you have an ubuntu support question, just ask it in the channel
<ss_haze> I am from Latvia, someone uses kdenlive to stabilise video?
<m_bEnableHandSwi> I've searched a little and I guess its a kernel bug.
<jdoles> reisio, that doesn't work, try it.
<m_bEnableHandSwi> Just needed to know if there is any workaround of some sort.
<ss_haze> I have 0.8.2.1 version of kdenlive, where there is no button stabilise yet
<ss_haze> someone uses kdenlive from repos of kdenlive page or no
<ss_haze> ?
<reisio> jdoles: how doesn't it work?
<Mattias2> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 and I noticed there is no xterm-256color file in /usr/share/terminfo/x/, but there is a xterm+256color one which does not work. Did I miss installing something?
<ss_haze> what does this file give you Mattias2
<ss_haze> ?
<ArneLurk> Gryllida, >  oh, the ~ means home directory. I have no .themes there so I'll make a foder
<wasanzy> Gryllida: I am not able to connect to the VPN
<ActionParsnip> ArneLurk: its a handy shortcut, so is $HOME and /home/$USER
<ActionParsnip> ArneLurk: same difference
<Mattias2> ss_haze: you mean the contents of xterm+x256color?
<wasanzy> I wan to get something right, in the server.conf, the IP used was something like 10.x.x.x so is that the IP I should be connecting to instead of the server's local IP?
<ss_haze> I mean what did you installed when you missed file I don't know anything about and so on
<ArneLurk> looks lioke I need to use the ubuntu tweak tool, not the unity tweak tool
<Mattias2> ss_haze: I just want to enable $TERM to xterm-256color, but since the file does not exist I can't do that.. this file should be there from the beginning, I don't understand how it can be gone
<ss_haze> anybody knows how to make ssh server on other pc
<ss_haze> it's for terminal programm?
<ss_haze> it's gone cause you or ghosts deleted it
<Kartagis> ss_haze: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<ss_haze> it will give gui also?
<Kartagis> no
<ss_haze> :<
<Kartagis> for gui, use software center
<ss_haze> ssh server on the same pc where apache is on is safe I guess
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Ogham> Hi all, how can I full screen a window accross multiple desktops/monitors in unity?
<wheatthin> ss_haze, if you want an ssh gui for windows to communicate to your ssh server then I'd suggest winscp
<ss_haze> what makes you guess I have windows
<ss_haze> I don't even dualboot
<ss_haze> but tnx
<wheatthin> k
<wheatthin> you can also use sshfs and use nautilus to connect
<wheatthin> for file transfers
<wasanzy> Hello in my server.conf of the openvpn configuration, I have this server 10.8.0.0 255.255.255.0 so am I supposed to connect to the 10.8.0.1 from the client?
<wheatthin> umm your server is supposed to be 10.8.0.1, that's your network address is 10.8.0.0
<wasanzy> my server is 192.168.1.100 that is the local IP
<wheatthin> if that's so, then your server cannot communicate to 10.8.0.1
<wheatthin> or any of the sort
<wheatthin> unless you have two nics
<wasanzy> then should I change the server.conf to reflect the 192.168.1.100
<wheatthin> yup
<Ogham> I can't find any way to full screen a window across a dual monitor unity desktop with out painfully dragging it about manually.. any suggestions?
<wasanzy> so am going to have something like server 192.168.0.0 255.255.255.0?
<wheatthin> yup
<wheatthin> except that's still nework address
<wheatthin> it's 192.168.1.0
<wasanzy> oh ok
<wheatthin> for network address
<wheatthin> 192.168.1.1 for the real addy
<wasanzy> I will use 192.168.1.100 then since that is the exact server local IP
<wheatthin> there ya go
<wasanzy> thank you, will get back
<kalakj> hi
<kalakj> hello everyone
<wasanzy> m getting  failed at restart
<wasanzy> Error: ERROR: Linux route delete command failed: external program exited with error
<kalakj> how to solve this
<kalakj> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/dbus/libdbus-1-3_1.4.18-1ubuntu1.3_i386.deb
<kalakj> i am getting this message, i also tried manuaally downloading the same
<kbotnen> hi, is there any package that contains alot of ppd files? I want to get the ppd files from the i.e the hplip tarball, but do I have to package ut up myself?
<kalakj> but this file does not there in the list
<kalakj> help me to solve that
<kalakj> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/dbus/libdbus-1-3_1.4.18-1ubuntu1.3_i386.deb
<wheatthin> kalakj, did you try to manually set your network?
<wheatthin> kalakj, spamming won't get you anywhere
<kalakj> wheatthin:  means what
<wheatthin> what means what?
<kalakj> wheatthin:   i mean what does spamming mean and what does manually set your network mean
<wheatthin> asking multiple times=spam
<wheatthin> manually setting your network, I mean static assigning network address and route
<kalakj> wheatthin: oh really, if some body asks multiple time for help, does it mean, he/she is spamming
<wheatthin> yup, if it's the same thing over and over
<kalakj> wheatthin: no, automatic , which is provided by my ISP
<wheatthin> kalakj, does ifconfig eth0 show you have a network address?
<kalakj> wheatthin: no, i am using a USB MODEM, tell me command for that
<wheatthin> kalakj, it should still show an ethernet address
<kalakj> wheatthin: Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol
<kalakj>           inet addr:180.214.135.71  P-t-P:10.64.64.64  Mask:255.255.255.255
<kalakj>           UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<kalakj>           RX packets:38790 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<kalakj>           TX packets:31410 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<kalakj>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:3
<kalakj>           RX bytes:54684125 (54.6 MB)  TX bytes:2223711 (2.2 MB)
<FloodBot1> kalakj: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wheatthin> see
<kalakj> wheatthin: what to see
<wheatthin> well it's already set.. umm type    sudo route
<wheatthin> !flood | kalakj
<ubottu> kalakj: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> wheatthin: why sudo for route?
<wheatthin> ActionParsnip, I dunno just to have no conflicts
<kalakj> KALA
<ActionParsnip> wheatthin: conflicts with what?
<wheatthin> ActionParsnip, in communication
<wheatthin> ActionParsnip, why bug me when I'm helping?
<ActionParsnip> wheatthin: the output is identical, so sudo is not needed
<wheatthin> ok..
<kalakj> wheatthin: now what to do, with output
<wheatthin> paste it to pastebin like the bot said
<kalakj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5780200/
<kalakj> wheatthin: see above
<wheatthin> kalakj, so this is a usb adsl modem?
<kalakj> no, USB wireless 3g modem
<ActionParsnip> kalakj: can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<wheatthin> ahh
<kalakj> ActionParsnip: ping is working
<wheatthin> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<railsraider> can someone help with upstart
<ActionParsnip> kalakj: echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null
<railsraider> i have a a runnig job that when i do reload it tells me not running
<ActionParsnip> kalakj: then try the web
<kalakj> wheatthin: echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> kalakj: does it work ok?
<kalakj> OH SORRY
<wheatthin> lmao.
<ActionParsnip> kalakj: echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee -a /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head > /dev/null       will then make it stick (if it works) =D
<ActionParsnip> kalakj: you have a route to the outside world so the next thing to check is DNS
<Edijus> Hello. Is there possible to make Ubuntu LiveCD to auto execute web browser on the boot-up?
<wheatthin> not that I know of Edijus, the livecd is preconfigured
<Mattias_> I just noticed a file named "-1" but when I try to mv -1 or mv "-1" or even vim "-1" or anything, everything thinks it's an option and not a file.. how can I get rid of this file? or maybe check what's in it?
<Edijus> wheatthin: There should be a way...
<ActionParsnip> Edijus: if you use a USB instead with a persistant storage, you can add the autostart as you would in an installed OS
<nightcrow> hiya
<wasanzy> am getting this error when starting up the openvpn
<nightcrow> does anyone know how to set up an ftp proxy?
<ActionParsnip> Mattias_: you need to escape the character in the filename
<wasanzy> Options error: --server directive network/netmask combination is invalid
<nightcrow> can someone help me to set one up please
<wasanzy> any help?
<Edijus> ActionParsnip: Sadly, USB storage is not a solution. I don't want anything to be stored anywhere except ramdisk.
<Mattias_> ActionParsnip: if I escape with \-1 it still thinks it's a flag
<Mattias_> ActionParsnip: really strange :/
<nightcrow> wasanzy: seems like you are using the wrong IP in accordance with your netmask
<ActionParsnip> nightcrow: export ftp_proxy="http......."
<nightcrow> ActionParsnip: whats that?
<nightcrow> wasanzy: show me your network config
<ActionParsnip> nightcrow: a bash command, to set a variable which is used to identify the proxy to use for ftp
<wasanzy> nightcrow: this is what I have in the conf: server 192.168.1.100 255.255.255.0
<bgardner> Mattias_: Have you tried quoting it?
<ActionParsnip> Edijus: then you will need to manually remaster the ISO, make the changes then receate the new ISO file
<metaphysician> Mattias_: vim ./-1
<Mattias_> bgardner: using "" gives me the same thing, all commands thinks it is a flag
<Edijus> ActionParsnip: Any tutorial how to do so?
<Mattias_> metaphysician: testing :)
<ActionParsnip> Edijus: millions
<Mattias_> metaphysician: that works!
<Mattias_> Thanks
<wasanzy> any idea? nightcrow
<nightcrow> ActionParsnip: i want to set up a proxy - basically, I have a server that can connect to an FTP server and then another server located remotely (in another subnet) that I want to be able to also connect to the server. so basically A > connects to > FTP. B > connects to > A. I want B > to connect to FTP via A.
<nightcrow> wasanzy: looks fine to me buddy
<nightcrow> show me your error again
<Edijus> ActionParsnip: Could you provide me some URL, please?
<Jesus> Hello all.
<Jesus> I am Jesus.
<wasanzy> Options error: --server directive network/netmask combination is invalid
<ActionParsnip> Edijus: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=make+your+own+ubuntu+based+OS
<Jesus> I would like help as my linux system does not work with WEP.
<Guest41205> Anybody here?
<ActionParsnip> nightcrow: oh, then you can use squid
<ActionParsnip> Guest42061: many
<dajesius> Hello.
<dajesius> ActionParsnip: Hello sir, I would like a moment of your time.
<nightcrow> ActionParsnip: how?
<ActionParsnip> dajesius: sup
<dajesius> and you, nightcrow; I would like a moment of your precious time too.
<dajesius> so, yes.
<dajesius> I use Ubuntu, alright.
<ActionParsnip> nightcrow: look online, lots of squid guides. I set mine up using a youtube video
<dajesius> and.
<dajesius> I use wicd.
<dajesius> so, when I connect to non-encrypted wifi networks
<KevDi> could someone tell me whats wrong with this if statement? if [[ "$i" == "DSC_0076.jpg" || "$i" == "DSC_0078.jpg"]] then echo "Find" fi? if i use this if statement inside my script it says syntaxerror unexpected word then'
<dajesius> everythin' is fine
<dajesius> KevDi, please hold on.
<dajesius> so
<nightcrow> dajesius: can i help you?
<ActionParsnip> dajesius: try hitting ENTER less, it scrolls he channel less and is easier to follow
<dajesius> it works with non-encrypted
<dajesius> alright, actionparsnip. i'll follow your path to glory
<dajesius> so
<wasanzy> nightcrow: have you seen it?
<ActionParsnip> dajesius: what wifi chip do you use?
<Ben64> dajesius: don't tell people to hold on either, they have just as much of a right to ask questions as you
<nightcrow> ActionParsnip: does squid run on server A or server B?
<wasanzy> Options error: --server directive network/netmask combination is invalid
<nightcrow> wasanzy: im not sure, your IP/netmask look find
<nightcrow> fine
<ActionParsnip> nightcrow: wherever you want, you can configure quid to allow connections from external systems if you want
<dajesius> nightcrow & ActionParsnip & wasanzy & Ben64: I use Ubuntu and WICD, when I try to connect to non-encrypted wifi networks, it works, and when I try to connect to WPA1/WPA2 encrypted networks, it works too, but when I try to connect to WEP-wifi servers, it gives me "error obtaining ip"
<ActionParsnip> nightcrow: can make the web faster due to caching :)
<ActionParsnip> dajesius: which wifi chip are you using?
<dajesius> ActionParsnip, how can I check that? any command to know what wifi chip I use?
<ActionParsnip> dajesius: sudo lshw -C network     will tell you
<nightcrow> ActionParsnip: but Im not sure how to use it as a proxy
<ActionParsnip> nightcrow: guides online will tell you, there is also #squid
<ActionParsnip> nightcrow: nobody is born knowing.....
<nightcrow> true :)
<dajesius> the internet isn't secure.
<ActionParsnip> dajesius: we just need the product line of the wireless
<ActionParsnip> dajesius: it can be in places
<dajesius> alright actionparsnip, i'll paste it to paste.ubuntu.com to avoid flood.
<ActionParsnip> dajesius: its one line, so there will be no flood
<dajesius> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5780237/
<rschmitty> Hello, I'm having troubles with a fresh ubuntu 12.04 server install and unattended-upgrades in that email results come as a .dat file:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5780235/
<ActionParsnip> dajesius: then its a AR9285 .no need for the pastebin :)
<ActionParsnip> dajesius: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<dajesius> ActionParsnip, any idea how I can make WICD connect to WEP-encrypted networks?
<dajesius> alright wait
<auronandace> !wep | dajesius
<ubottu> dajesius: WEP is totally insecure, don't use it, the full Wireless Documentation for Ubuntu can be found at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dajesius> Ubuntu 10.4
<dajesius> auronandace, but how can I connect to it bro.
<dajesius> that's the question.
<dajesius> I know it's shitty, but how can I connect to it.
<ActionParsnip> dajesius: what ois the output of:  uname -a
<Ben64> dajesius: if you're on 10.04, you need to upgrade. and watch the language in here
<dajesius> ActionParsnip, mind if I share /var/log/wicd/wicd.log
<ActionParsnip> dajesius: go for it
<ActionParsnip> dajesius: what is the output of:  uname -a
<dajesius> Linux juicebox 3.2.6 #1 SMP Fri Feb 17 10:40:05 EST 2012 i686 GNU/Linux - I was messing around my kernel a few weeks ago.
<dajesius> changing it and stuff.
<dajesius> but I don't think this caused the wicd problem.
<nightcrow> ActionParsnip: squid3 supports FTP?
<dajesius> nightcrow: yes.
<ActionParsnip> nightcrow: I use it here, so yes
<Ben64> dajesius: what is the output of:     lsb_release -r
<dajesius> Release:	10.04
<ActionParsnip> dajesius: is this a desktop OS? with mouse pointers and Firefox browser?
<dajesius> actionparsnip: yes.
<ActionParsnip> dajesius: then it is EOL, Lucid is no longer suported on the desktop
<ActionParsnip> dajesius: I suggest you upgrade to Precise which is LTS and supported til April 2017
<dajesius> but how in the world can I connect to WEP-networks.
<dajesius> any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> dajesius: your install isn't supported here
<dajesius> also, this is a dhcp problem.
<ActionParsnip> dajesius: its like installing WIndows 98 then calling Microsoft for suport
<ActionParsnip> dajesius: they wont support you as the OS is dead
<dajesius> support*
<ActionParsnip> dajesius: same with Lucid on the desktop
<dajesius> Windows*
<dajesius> aw man
<dajesius> but I need help.
<Ben64> then upgrade to 12.04
<auronandace> dajesius: that doesn't change the support rules
<ActionParsnip> dajesius: upgrade to Precise which you can do in one jump online, or clean install Precise from CD / USB and you will be supported
<Ben64> not to mention you installed a non standard kernel
<Ben64> thats double unsupported here
<dajesius> :(
<dajesius> im gonna walk away
<dajesius> with a sad face
<JustSomeGuy> hi how can i remove a "rogue" block device? i have the device /dev/xvdf which was removed from the machine but its still listed and now uses 100% of the cpu
<ActionParsnip> dajesius: if you dislike Unity shell, install Xubuntu 12.04
<dajesius> i shall install xubuntu then
<dajesius> i hate unity shell
<ActionParsnip> JustSomeGuy: did you use the safe removal feature in your OS before removing it?
<ActionParsnip> dajesius: Unity ironically is not for everyone :)
<JustSomeGuy> ActionParsnip, (its a server no gui) i unmounted the filesystem
<ActionParsnip> JustSomeGuy: but did you eject the device before pulling it?
<dajesius> ActionParsnip, are you aware of PERF_EVENT?
<JustSomeGuy> ActionParsnip, how do i eject a the device from cli?
<ActionParsnip> dajesius: no idea, sorry
<dajesius> ActionParsnip, are you aware that Ubuntu 11.x to 12.x are rootable?
<ActionParsnip> JustSomeGuy: sudo eject /dev/sga     for example
<dajesius> by rootable I mean, privillege-escalation vulnerability.
<ActionParsnip> dajesius: yes, but its not advised r necessary
<dajesius> linux is slowly becoming windows
<dajesius> we all have to admit
<dajesius> windows= viruses
<JustSomeGuy> dajesius, no ubuntu is slowly becoming windows...
<JustSomeGuy> dajesius, ubuntu != linux
<dajesius> linux= backdoors/exploits
<JustSomeGuy> uh sry
<ActionParsnip> dajesius: please take it elsewhere, this is support
<JustSomeGuy> ActionParsnip, eject /dev/xvdf > not an sg device, or old sg driver, eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument
<dajesius> JustSomeGuy, hackers aren't focused on windows anymore
<auronandace> dajesius: can you go talk nonsense elsewhere, this channel is for support
<DJones> !ot | dajesius
<ubottu> dajesius: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dajesius> the time when viruses for windows were made is gone
<dajesius> now it's time for linux
<ActionParsnip> JustSomeGuy: sudo fdisk -l   does it show?
<JustSomeGuy> uch
<dajesius> to get virusified.
<ActionParsnip> dajesius: again, take it elsewhere please
<dajesius> actionparsnip, does Ubuntu support xfce?
<JustSomeGuy> ActionParsnip, fdisk -l hangs :D i see the device in iostat though
<auronandace> !xubuntu | dajesius
<JustSomeGuy> ActionParsnip, with 100% util
<ubottu> dajesius: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<ActionParsnip> dajesius: yes the xfce based release is just as supported as the main gnome based ubuntu release
<Guest7683> exit
<dajesius> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<ActionParsnip> JustSomeGuy: are there PIDs accessing it in:   lsof
<dajesius> !wicd
<ActionParsnip> dajesius: lubuntu 12.04 is not LTS (sadly)
<auronandace> !msgthebot | dajesius
<ubottu> dajesius: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<dajesius> ActionParsnip: ouch!
<JustSomeGuy> ActionParsnip, ah yeah it does thx
<Ycarene> How do I forcibly remove a package with circular dependencies?
<dajesius> is ubottu real or something
<wheatthin> wicd isn't no more in current releases
<DJones> !bot | dajesius
<ubottu> dajesius: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ActionParsnip> !info wicd raring
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.2.4-4 (raring), package size 4 kB, installed size 46 kB
<ActionParsnip> !info wicd saucy
<wheatthin> hmm
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.2.4-4.1 (saucy), package size 4 kB, installed size 46 kB
<ActionParsnip> wheatthin: really?
<BluesKaj> wheatthin, is there any alternative to NM , then ?
<JustSomeGuy> ActionParsnip, ok i killed the accessing processes but still i get 100% util in iostat
<wheatthin> yup I suppose
<Ycarene> !info circular dependency
<ubottu> 'dependency' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<ActionParsnip> wheatthin: wherever you read that wicd is not in newer releases, I suggest you send them the text I made ubottu output. They are dead wrong
<dajesius> ActionParsnip & wheattin & BluesKaj & JustSomeGuy & Ben64 & Ycarene: Why doesnt “tail” work to truncate log files?
<dajesius> I'm trying to manage my log file size using a cron script. I basically want to delete all but the last 2000 lines of the log file every night. I'm trying to run this command, but it seems to be emptying the entire file instead of doing what I want:
<dajesius> tail -2000 logfile.txt > logfile.txt
<dajesius> Does anyone know why this isn't working and/or how to accomplish what I want? :)
<jpds> dajesius: 'tail -n 2000' is what you want.
<Ycarene> I have something installed that consists of three packages, each package is dependent on the next and the first on the last, so it won't let me un-install any of them because the other on the one I want to remove.
<dajesius> jpds, thanks!
<dajesius> that worked.
<Ben64> Ycarene: uninstall all 3 at once?
<dajesius> Ben64, ubuntu vs opensuse
<dajesius> !opensuse
<Ycarene> ben64 - you know, I thought of it right before you said it.  :P
<jpds> dajesius: Not yet.
<jpds> dajesius: Not here*
<JustSomeGuy> ok its time for a restart for the server i guess
<JustSomeGuy> damn you amazon
<rschmitty> Anyone experienced with unattended-upgrades? I'm having troubles with a fresh ubuntu 12.04 server install and unattended-upgrades in that email results come as a .dat file rather than text in the body:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5780235/
<nightcrow> does wget support socks proxy?
<ArneLurk> I'm going to try using Metacity to fiddle with themes on my 13.04 install. Will it work?
<dajesius> nightcrow: no.
<Ben65> nightcrow: google says yes
<chunkyhead> how to delete my encrypted swap and then recover it?
<regorianer> there was a chan for open source software, but #opensource is nealry empty, which one was it ?
<marahin> Guys, what is the difference between linux-generic and linux-server?
<dajesius> marahin, linux-generic sucks.
<dajesius> and linux-server doesn't.
<pianogmx> where do I go on ubuntu to set up my wiki page?
<marahin> dajesius, well, *coughs*.
<dajesius> marahin, the world spins on and on.
<dajesius> but linux-generic doesn't.
<dajesius> it's still there, stuck in the lonely islands of win32.
<marahin> hahahah
<marahin> mokay ;P
<dajesius> chr0n1k, let's tango down.
<chunkyhead> how to delete my encrypted swap and then recover it?
<dajesius> chunkyhead, chuck em'.
<ArneLurk> oops, I did a metacity --replace by mistake, what's the default thingy to replace back to?
<chunkyhead> dajesius, what do u mean
<rudolf_> Hi
<rudolf_> Does anyone here use aria2?
<dajesius> ArneLurk, configure your PERF_EVENT configuration files and set memset()'s swap-area to 52.
<dajesius> as that is default.
<dajesius> rudolf_: only fans of bill gates use aria2
<nightcrow> damn it :(
<dajesius> are you a fan of bill gates, aria2?
<nightcrow> wget doesnt support a socks proxy
<nightcrow> crap
<dajesius> nightcrow; damn the bible.
<nightcrow> lol
<chunkyhead> dajesius, the problem is when is start my computer it takes time and then tells me that swap could not be loaded or something. press s to skin and something else to do manual stuff.
<rudolf_> dajesius, why so? It is a download utility.
<dajesius> rudolf_, the world, is like a box of chocolates, and aria2 is like a piece of chicken, so.
<dajesius> and chicken isn't healthy, aria2.
<rudolf_> nightcrow, is wget too command line initiated?
<dajesius> it's bad for you.
<rudolf_> dajesius, I am not aria2 :|
<dajesius> nightcrow; ssh-tunnelling all the way, only newbies use sock-proxies.
<dajesius> LOL.
<dajesius> rudolf_, aria2 is a download utility ya dumbhead.
<chunkyhead> how to switch swap on and off?
<rudolf_> dajesius, I need some help with its commands. Can you please help?
<acerimmer> !swap|chunkyhead,
<ubottu> chunkyhead,: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<wheatthin> chunkyhead, swapon swapoff
<wheatthin> :P
<dajesius> I sure can, what do you need help with?
<dajesius> wheattin, thanks for helping out chunkyhead, I thought he was gonna unleash his gloryness over this channel.
<rudolf_> dajesius, I am unable to use its options. Like -j is used to set max number of parallel downloads and its usage is "-j, --max-concurrent-downloads=N" but it always gives some syntax error when i use it.
<rudolf_> Can you please tell me how to correctly use the option?
<nightcrow> is there an alternative to wget for ftp that can support socks
<nightcrow> ?
<crossRT> Hi guys, anyone know is that 13.04 disable scroll on launch bar? or is it a bug?
<wheatthin> nightcrow, just use proxychains with wget
<nightcrow> im not familiar with that
<wheatthin> !proxychains
<wheatthin> hmm
<chunkyhead> dajesius, is it so difficult for u to help someone new?
<rudolf_> dajesius, I mean I just want to know how to use that option? The usage in the man pages seems a little weird and all are giving some errors.
<pianogmx> hi i would like to contribute to ubuntu but I am trying to figure out how to go about doing that.  i found that there is no longer a mentor program.  can someone help me out?
<acerimmer> !contribute|pianogmx,
<ubottu> pianogmx,: contribute is To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<rudolf_> Anyone?
<rudolf_> Can anyone tell what am I doing wrong at the terminal?
<pianogmx> acerimmer, yes I read this but I am stuck on trying to learn how to do bug fixes and all that stuff or do something software related.  hence I was looking for a mentor but I saw that "program is closed" thing
<ArneLurk> Apparently unity --replace gave me back the 13.04 look. I have no idea what I
<acerimmer> pianogmx, might I suggest you attempt to network locally ... your linux/ubuntu user group would likely welcome your participation.
<vedic> Hi, my parents are using a laptop that is now 3 years old. With windows vista, it is running too slow now. I was thinking to install Ubuntu 12.04 desktop on it but was worried would he be able to use it as he is comfortable with windows. Any suggestions, how I can make the Ubuntu 12.04 (is 13.04 worthier for this task?) appear more like windows?
<ghking> help me please! My stardict always quit automaticly when I scan or input anyword. I have try start it in terminal, it shows "Segmentation fault" when it dead.
<gordonjcp> vedic: making it "appear like" Windows won't make it work like Windows
<bazhang> !themes | vedic
<gordonjcp> vedic: that'll only make things more confusing
<ubottu> vedic: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<acerimmer> vedic, xubuntu and lubuntu are optimized for older/lower spec machines.
<rschmitty> gordonjcp: most parental units just want to click and icon and do something, they don't care how it works as much as where are the icons :P
<gordonjcp> rschmitty: exactly
<rudolf_> What do I do when a new version of ubuntu is released? Do I need to download the complete iso and reinstall everything?
<gordonjcp> rschmitty: it took my mum roughly 10 seconds to get used to Unity
<bazhang> ghking, this is a debian install?
<rudolf_> bazhang, you use aria2c right? Can you help me with setting the options?
<rschmitty> good point, unity is probably better for older folks, nice big icons no "start menu"
<bazhang> rudolf_, never used it, no
<acerimmer> rudolf_, best practice is to download the iso, make a usb and clean install that puppy.  IMO.  Then again, I only install LTS so go figure.
<rudolf_> bazhang, nut you suggested it...so i thought. :|
<bazhang> acerimmer, I think you mean rschmitty
<acerimmer> rudolf_ oh and "download" means torrent.  md5sum check is assumed.
<acerimmer> bazhang, eeks.  too late.
<rudolf_> acrimmer, so that means with every new version we need to reinstall all the softwares?
<vedic> rschmitty: correct
<bazhang> ghking, Please do Not crosspost your debian questions here, thats for #debian alone
<vedic> bazhang: Thanks
<acerimmer> rudolf_, LTS is supported for 3 years on the desktop.  non-lts are not.  reinstalling every 2 - 3 years seems reasonable to me ...
<mjuszczak> I need a jre for Apache Directory Studio.  What's the recommended one for ubuntu?
<bazhang> !java | mjuszczak
<ubottu> mjuszczak: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<bazhang> which one does apache directory studio demand mjuszczak ; see the links above
<ghking> <bazhang>, oh, sorry! but I think ubuntu is not much different form debian.
<mjuszczak> perfect
<mjuszczak>  thank you
<bazhang> :|
<pianogmx> acerimmer, where would i find a group online that can take me into a group project where I can learn about software development with someone?
<pianogmx> acerimmer, like a linux channel...
<acerimmer> pianogmx, ##linux  ?
<bazhang> pianogmx, why not join #ubuntu-bugs , #ubuntu-packaging , #ubuntu-meeting , and #ubuntu-devel and silently watch what happens there
<acerimmer> bazhang, excellent suggestion
<rudolf_> acerimmer, what is the difference between LTS and UBUNTU desktop?
<wheatthin> LTS stands for long term support
<bazhang> rudolf_, one has five years support the most recent only NINE months
<bazhang> rudolf_, LTS = five years
<randomgry> rudolf_: LTS is a name of version, the bit which says the Ubuntu version is supported for a long time. UBUNTU is the operating system name.
<acerimmer> rudolf_, LTS is ubuntu.  Long Term Support.  on desktop versions, LTS is 3 years ... except 12.04 which has 5 years.  On server, LTS is supported for 5 years.
<rudolf_> But why is new ubuntu desktop released every 6 months and LTS every 2 years?
<acerimmer> rudolf_, in my case, I use Ubuntu Studio.  Latest version 12.04 and supported until 17.04.  Next LTS version will be 14.04.
<bazhang> rudolf_, thats beyond the knowledge or scope of this channel, (the new shorter nine month support cycle)
<acerimmer> rudolf_, consider the non-LTS to be bleeding edge test version ...
<rudolf_> ok...means non-LTS versions are continuously tested and when they are stable enough they get converted into LTS?
<rudolf_> Thats why new LTS version takes 2 years?
<rudolf_> Am i right acerimmer ?
<acerimmer> rudolf_, formulating my response ...
<rudolf_> Just telling you what I understood from your response. :)
<rudolf_> ok thanks :)
<acerimmer> rudolf_, non-LTS do not "convert" to LTS.  LTS is arguably subject to a more rigorous testing cycle and does not include all the latest shiny stuff that the interim releases have.  On the other hand, for a production environment, 3 - 5 years of support is quite attractive.
<acerimmer> gotta go.  coffee shop is closed.
<rudolf_> hmm...got it
<Moonlightning> So I have a headless home server with FDE, and I want to be able to reboot it remotely, without having to find a keyboard and type in the passphrase.
<gordonjcp> Moonlightning: doesn't that kind of negate the usefulness of FDE?
<Moonlightning> Seems to me that it shouldn't, if it's done right.
<Yapple> hey guys. just installed XBMCbuntu onto an old DELL inspiron 1525 (core 2 duo, intel GMA graphics). resolution 1280x800 (on the laptop's display), but when i switch to 1920x1080, the TV only shows 1/4 of it
<ActionParsnip> Moonlightning: if you add the shutdown command in sudoers to not need password, you can then run:   ssh username@server "sudo shutdown -r now"
<Yapple> in my case, the laptop only shows the bottom left of the 1920x1080, and the TV mirrors this (but on the top right of itself)
<rudolf_> Can applications access internet too if run on wine?
<Moonlightning> the encryption passphrase *
<Pici> rudolf_: yes
<dosequis> quick question here - do user space device drivers override the default behavior of a given device? Or do they run in parallel?
<stevenm> Hey why is package 'acpi-support' not installed with ubuntu server but is with ubuntu and xubuntu - is it more of a desktop thing?
<stevenm> I thought acpi was just "pc's"  - not specific to just non-servers
<arming> hi all
<bgardner> stevenm: acpi-support is oriented around suspend/resume/hibernate, lid closure, etc.  Things that servers don't want to be doing.
<ActionParsnip> !info acpi-support
<stevenm> bgamari, i thought it also did shutdown?
<ubottu> acpi-support (source: acpi-support): scripts for handling many ACPI events. In component main, is optional. Version 0.141 (raring), package size 21 kB, installed size 135 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; ia64; lpia)
<ActionParsnip> stevenm: you could report a bug if you suspect one
<arming> is there a glibc-static lib on ubuntu?
<stevenm> bgardner, i guess what i'm asking is - if i have a physical server without 'acpi-support' installed... if i push the power button once - will it begin to shut down?
<bgardner> stevenm: I don't know.  If I were you, I would test that in a controlled environment with an idle server.
<aguitel> what twitter client is working under ubuntu ?
<AaronMT> 'Friends', although it's quite bad
<adamk_> firefox :-)
<ActionParsnip> aguitel: polly
<aguitel> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ActionParsnip> aguitel: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:conscioususer/polly-daily; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install polly
<aguitel> ActionParsnip, ok
<DJones> aguitel: Friends works for me
<DJones> ActionParsnip: Is polly working for you? I'm using the same ppa but it refuses to connect for me, keeps giving a 410 error
<DJones> ActionParsnip: Never mind on that, its just connected for the first time in a week
<Orion78> Hi, I use Ubuntu 13.10, today I made an upgrade after something like 3 weeks (or mabye more) of no-upgrade period. After reboot I noticed that my network interface names are no longer renamed according to /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules. Anybody knows what can be the problem here?
<BluesKaj> Orion78, best to ask in #ubuntu+1
<DJones> Orion78: Support for 13.10 is currently in #ubuntu+1 until the final release
<Orion78> BluesKaj, DJones: Thank you!
<aguitel> DJones, how instal it ?
<rschmitty> how could i find who provides a package?
<somsip> rschmitty: !find {app}
<somsip> rschmitty: or do you mean, who maintanis it?
<rschmitty> ya, maintainer so i can see if they have bug tracking or such
<rschmitty> !find unattended-upgrades
<ubottu> Found: unattended-upgrades
<somsip> rschmitty: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Pici> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<rschmitty> thanks
<ActionParsnip> DJones: i dont use a twitter client, I just use the web ui. I dont care about twitter enough to need an app
<MonkeyDust> i have never used twitter or facebook
<nanyaks_> need to check the all connections to my system...any ideas?
<MonkeyDust> nanyaks_  "all connections to my system" is a bit vague
<Moonlightning> nanyaks_: netstat maybe?
<nanyaks_> I just made a bluetooth connection to my system and i dont know how i can monitor it from my system terminal
<ammini> hciconfig ?
<Mage_Dude> I'm trying to use boot repair to fix a VirtualBox image. I've run boot repair and have the system info. A basic repair didn't work because it said I needed to enable the apt repository that contains grub2. The problem is that the universe repositories are enabled. Not sure what to do.
<spidernik84> hey there. Anyone who has a system76 laptop? Any good/bad experiences?
<MonkeyDust> spidernik84  ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> Mage_Dude: you can chroot from liveCD, probably easir
<spidernik84> MonkeyDust, thanks. Wasn't aware it existed. Good to know!
<Mage_Dude> ActionParsnip: I've gotten to a terminal from the livecd, but it keeps wanting to repartition everything and wipe the data.
<ActionParsnip> Mage_Dude: not if you chroot
<Mage_Dude> ActionParsnip: Which would be the 'rescue a broken system' option right?
<ActionParsnip> Mage_Dude: omgubuntu has a great how o called: sticking it to grub
<ActionParsnip> Mage_Dude: no, it's not an 'option' its a series of commands, your terminal will then be acting on the installed OS
<ActionParsnip> Mage_Dude: and you can run all sorts of commands and manipulate grub and so forth
<urbanslug> hey are any of you guys interested in open GL games?  I want to learn but I'm in need of some advise.
<Mage_Dude> ActionParsnip: Those require the desktop version of the livecd don't they?
<ActionParsnip> Mage_Dude: not specifically, you can do it in another TTY on the server install CD
<folorn> could anyone help me with a small problem : im trying to find the file path to gringotss if i apt-get installed it
<folorn> so i can edit the config file???
<folorn> or patch it i should say
<anonymous> #jin
<anonymous> #join jin
<anonymous> join jin
<MathCubes> Can anyone help me?
<DJones> MathCubes: You need to ask your question first
<MathCubes> I need to get viedos divers for my laptop.
<MathCubes> http://www.dell.com/support/drivers/us/en/04/Product/inspiron-17r-n7110
<MathCubes> here I need the Linux Versions
<MathCubes> I got the intel one on here
<MathCubes> @DJones Can you help me with that?
<adamk_> MathCubes: Is X currently running?
<MathCubes> yes
<adamk_> Pastebin your current /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.
<MathCubes> humm.
<MathCubes> what with /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<adamk_> Install pastebinit and run 'pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<JoeDM> MathCube do you know which video chipset is in your laptop? Dell have 6 listed
<MathCubes> humm
<adamk_> Which is why I'm asking for the Xorg log file.
<MathCubes> Intel® Sandybridge Mobile
<JoeDM> Its either going to be nVidia or intel. If its nVidia they usually have drivers on their website
<MathCubes> Intel® Core™ i5-2430M CPU @ 2.40GHz × 4
<adamk_> I'd like to see what GPU is involved (or GPUs) and what problem you're trying to fix here.
<Mage_Dude> If  have a drive mounted that contains the grub files, can I just install grub onto that?
<MathCubes> No
<Mage_Dude> Crappy.
<JoeDM> I install grub to the MBR of the same drive with grub files
<MathCubes> Yes I have a 32 gb sd card but It have all of my stuff on it.
<val___> hello
<ZestyLemon> hey
<Mage_Dude> JoeDM: It's a server install so AFAIK there's a separate sda partition that contains the grub files
<ZestyLemon> sorry I'm on Windows 95
<crystal77> I cannot figure out how to compress an archive. tar -czfv filename.tar.gz directory/ gives a "Cannot stat: No such file or directory". What gives?
<ActionParsnip> crystal77: try using the absolute path of the folder to compress
<MathCubes> HERE: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5780703/
<mbeierl> crystal77, you're not on a read-only filesystem are you?
<MathCubes> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<crystal77> Nope, same thing. "tar: wp-content.tar.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory tar: Removing leading `/' from member names tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors"
<saiarcot895> crystal77: shouldn't the f switch go at the end?
<adamk_> MathCubes: So what makes you think you need to install any extra drivers?
<adamk_> MathCubes: You are correctly using the open source intel driver...
<MathCubes> More are listed
<saiarcot895> tar -czvf filename.tar.gz dirs
<crystal77> Woah, what? If I do "tar -cvzf wp-content.tar.gz" instead, it works. I guess the order of flags matter?
<saiarcot895> Switch f requires a file name
<k1l_> MathCubes: there is no need to install a driver for the intel ones. intel works with the community to put the drivers into the kernel
<crystal77> Ahh, so f has to go last. It thinks v is the filename, that's why a file called "v" keeps being created...
<MathCubes> @adamk_ and when I run a game at first i got 100 - 130 fps then it drop to 1 - 5.  ON windows it stay at 100 - 120 Fps that Why.
<k1l_> MathCubes: grab the logs from that game /systemlog what causes the drop
<MathCubes> It is all games
<k1l_> MathCubes: and most steam games require a seperate video card like amd or nvidia
<MathCubes> that is med-high graftics
<Mage_Dude> I mounted the wrong partition sda instead of something else, umount didn't remove it. Is there a particular flag that needs to be added to remove it?
<MathCubes> I have Intel and With windows i get 100 - 120 fps for hours with Linux it is only for 3 min and it drop to 3 - 1 fps.
<JoeDM> MathCubes try installing sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<crystal77> saiarcot895: Thanks man! :)
<MathCubes> I did
<saiarcot895> crystal77: you're welcome
<k1l_> MathCubes: repeating that will not help your problem. get the logs to show what causes the drop
<MathCubes> I try this http://goof848.wordpress.com/2011/12/20/how-to-setup-ubuntu-11-10-on-a-inspiron-17r-n7110/
<JoeDM> you can try installing the drivers from intel
<JoeDM> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=13815&lang=eng
<MathCubes> but that only made my system to go to Low Grifics mode
<JoeDM> k1l_ he did https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=13815&lang=eng
<adamk_> MathCubes: Then you didn't install them properly.
<MathCubes> yes
<JoeDM> sorry he posted here http://paste.ubuntu.com/5780703/
<adamk_> I find it very doubtful that newer drivers from intel are going to help.
<k1l_> well, than he should ask intel what is wrong with their driver
<MathCubes> and one of them have a bad ppa
<MathCubes> I did get the intel diver installed
<MathCubes> How do I get the logs for the games?
<MathCubes> I play xonotic and red ecipes
<JoeDM> Mage_Dude you can't unmount a partition that is in use
<JoeDM> there is a way to kill everything though
<ActionParsnip> MathCubes: did you by any chance ad the xorg edgers ppa like steam seems to think is a good idea?
<Mage_Dude> JoeDM: I think I've done enough to kill everything. Trying to not kill it more
<MathCubes> ActionPArsnip I don't know what you are talking about!!!!?!
<MathCubes> How do I add them?
<ActionParsnip> MathCubes: when the steam app runs it mentions xorg edgers to get bleeding edge (unstable drivers and Xorg), did you install these?
<MathCubes> No
<n00b1> Hello, I'm having problem with GRUB .. during boot it only displays "GRUB loading.  _ "
<ActionParsnip> MathCubes: good
<n00b1> that's all
<n00b1> can anybody help me pleae
<arming> which package provides  full set of libc headers on ubuntu
<MathCubes> IS ANYONE HELPING ME?
<saiarcot895> n00b1: I'm no expert on grub, but you might have to start Ubuntu on a Live CD/USB and fix the GRUB data/bootloader using Boot Repair
<JoeDM> Mage_Dude have you tried "fuser -km /mnt/share" followed by the unmount. This should stop every process accessing the drive
<xlaire> i have problem, dunno how to change drive to my memory stic
<xlaire> how to do that
<n00b1> I have done that
<Mage_Dude> JoeDM: Well, that might not even matter anymore. In looking at fdisk, my main partition...doesn't have a partition table!?
<n00b1> I installed ubuntu on usb and plugged it in and reboot
<n00b1> still the same
<JoeDM> n00b1 what did you install GRUB to?
<xlaire> ?
<adamk_> MathCubes: I recommend trying another 3D game that isn't as hard on the GPU and see if the problem persists.  Something like neverball.
<JoeDM> can you try inserting the ubuntu CD then at the menu select "Boot from first hard drive" This should boot a grub for you at which point you should be able to boot the system and check grub config.
<MathCubes> It work just fine under windows.
<Jikag> I am receiving a report from a user that they are unable to disable DHCP, he says " As soon as I change the setting from DHCP to  manual, the button at the bottom of the window that says "Save" greys  out and can not be selected."
<JoeDM> if not then Rescue Mode
<MathCubes> And I want to play with my friends
<Jikag> Does anyone know what might be common cause of this?
<adamk_> MathCubes: This is not windows, so the fact that it works there is completely irrelevent.
<Adrian179> Hello
<JoeDM> Jikag he needs to put in a valid static setting to save the configuration
<adamk_> MathCubes: Again, try a simpler game just to see what happens./
<Adrian179> Does anybody knows how to configur Coova Chilli?
<Jikag> JoeDM: Thanks
<MathCubes> I know but you are sying it is the cpu but... if it was then why does windows run it just fine?
<MathCubes> I will try neverball one
<Adrian179> Hmm...?
<JoeDM> you can disable the interface by modifying the /etc/network/interface file. add a "#" before the word "auto ethX"
<adamk_> MathCubes: I said nothing about your CPU.
<MathCubes> gpu
<adamk_> And, in case you hadn't noticed, Windows uses a different graphics system than Linux, and therefore uses different drivers.
<JoeDM> then you need to restart networking by either "service networking restart" or "/etc/init.d/networking restart"
<xlaire> in terminal how to change drive to my memory stick'
<Adrian179> or just ifupethX
<MonkeyDust> Adrian179  try ##networking
<Adrian179> Join ##networking
<JoeDM> Question, How do you address a message to a user in this forum
<vtrr> if anyone's interested in 20gb cloud storage: https://copy.com?r=MoOiFE
<GiBy> Hi
<Adrian179> Hi GiBy
<ActionParsnip> JoeDM: doesn't disable it, it just isnt brought up at boot time :)
<adamk_> JoeDM: This isn't a forum, it's IRC :-)  You type the person's nick, followed by a colon or comma usually, and then say what you want...  If you want to send a message that only that user can see, you use the /msg command. You really should not do that without asking the user first.  There are lots of good tutorials on using IRC on the internet.
<JoeDM> adamk_: thanks
<JoeDM> ActionParsnip' Good enough :)
<MathCubes> Same but It took longerwith neverball and it wasn't as bad
<GiBy> I never use ubuntu (I tried, but never satisfy) .... Actually whille on IRC talking about translation somewhere else... someone took a po file as template... It was a very old one of a project I translated years ago... he told me he has got it on ubuntu... Could you please update the game supertux?
<MathCubes> IS ANYONR HELPING ME?
<JoeDM> on the topic of IRC is there a way to disable notifications for everyone joining and leaving... my screen is too cluttered to read anything
<JoeDM> :(
<DJones> JoeDM: Which irc client are you using
<JoeDM> MathCubes: Sorry I have always disliked graphics drivers. Not sure what you should do. I use shell for everything
<adamk_> MathCubes: If you yell, no one is likely to help you.
<MathCubes> I am using openbox and to play games too
<JoeDM> DJones: web based one that was linked on ubuntu homepage
<JoeDM> MathCubes: What was the exact problem, I came in half way.
<MathCubes> Okay JoeDm, When I plays Game in 3 mins. in the drop to 3-1 fps from 100-200 fps.
<DJones> JoeDM: webchat.freenode.net ?
<MathCubes> @JoeDM Okay JoeDm, When I plays Game in 3 mins. in the drop to 3-1 fps from 100-200 fps.
<Adrian179> Does anybody know how to configure CoovaChilli?
<DJones> JoeDM: If it is, can you see the IRC dropdown menu in the top left, click that and go to Options, there is a tick box to hide joins/parts/quits
<JoeDM> MathCubes: Sorry, Not sure. Sounds like the drivers are okay if the game can start. I dunno where to troubleshoot from there.
<Magicarp> I'm trying to use parted to recover several lost partitions. I said to start at 0 and it's recovered one partition but how do I say go on to find the others?
<MathCubes> But What diver Do I need? I have my intel viedo diver
<JoeDM> DJones: Thanks, I looked there twice before but am obviously blind. Much more clear now.
<MathCubes> http://www.dell.com/support/drivers/us/en/04/Product/inspiron-17r-n7110
<adamk_> MathCubes: You are using the correct driver for your GPU.
<JoeDM> MathCubes: In my experiance ubuntu default drivers should be fine for intel
<adamk_> Do not download/install anything from Dell.
<adamk_> MathCubes: If you absolutely want to try a newer driver, grab the one directly from Intel and hope for the best.
<MathCubes> Humm Did not install one for the GPU
<MathCubes> I did
<adamk_> And if the problem persisted, then report it as a bug.
<JoeDM> MathCubes: Is it lagging 1-3 mins into the game because that is when you get into action? the graphics chip you are using are only the ones built into the CPU and are not very powerful.
<MathCubes> JoeDM but the games just work fine under windows it most be diver
<JoeDM> MathCubes: are the games native to linux. e.g. not running on WINE?
<MathCubes> Native to Linux I don't use Wine
<lshkn> hi all, anybody know how not to drop ACL after calling chmod() ?
<MathCubes> What GPU Do I have?
<JoeDM> MathCubes: Looks like just the CPU which includes an Intel Graphics card
<Adrian179> MathCubes:God knows!!!!
<MathCubes> http://www.dell.com/support/drivers/us/en/04/Product/inspiron-17r-n7110
<Adrian179> :)
<MathCubes> But what command can I do in the terminal so I can know what one I have?
<JoeDM> MathCubes: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810
<ActionParsnip> MathCubes: sudo lshw -C display
<lshkn> or can anyone recommend good IRC with Linux developers
<Ari-Yang> is there a apt-get command where it uninstalls but then installs the target package?
<ActionParsnip> lshkn: #c++
<Lars_G> Why am I getting a "different" LC_ALL (and it modifies all my locales) if I'm setting LANG on etc/default (to the same locale, different encoding, latin1), and I don't see LC_ALL being set anywhere in /etc ?
<Ari-Yang> like a quick remove and then a quick install right after?
<MathCubes> Is this What I am looking for http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man4/intel.4.html?
<lshkn> ActionParsnip: tnx
<saiarcot895> Ari-Yang: I use Synaptic for that
<Ari-Yang> what about in terminal?
<adamk_> MathCubes: Your Xorg log file will tell you: Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) Sandybridge Mobile (GT2)
<MathCubes> okay
<ActionParsnip> MathCubes: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<Ari-Yang> !reinstall
<ubottu> To renew the configuration of a package when installing, sudo apt-get remove --purge <package> && sudo apt-get install <package>. Note that you will lose ALL config files for that package. WARNING: This is dangerous, don't do this with core packages
<MathCubes> Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<JoeDM> Hi Guys, Whats the best way to modprobe on startup. I am installing SCST and the modules are not reloading when i reboot. I tried to do a update-initramfs -u -k $(uname -r)
<Enje> testing
<ActionParsnip> MathCubes: have you tried with xfce desktop instead of gnome?
<ActionParsnip> JoeDM: you can add it in /etc/modules
<MathCubes> I have use LXDE, Openbox, Gnome Fallback, Unity,....
<MathCubes> I am useing OpenBox
<ActionParsnip> MathCubes: all the same I guess :(
<ActionParsnip> <3 openbox
<JoeDM> ActionParsnip: Thanks that looks perfect :)
<Ari-Yang> brb
<Lars_G> Why am I getting a "different" LC_ALL (and it modifies all my locales) if I'm setting LANG on etc/default (to the same locale, different encoding, latin1), and I don't see LC_ALL being set anywhere in /etc ?
<MathCubes> Can someone looks for a  Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) Sandybridge Mobile (GT2)  gpu diver for me?
<MathCubes> 13.04
<ActionParsnip> MathCubes: its in a default install
<MathCubes> okay
<ActionParsnip> MathCubes: you could try making an xorg.conf file to specify better settings
<MathCubes> How Do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> MathCubes: with blood, sweat and tears. Its not a simple file to make, there are lots of guides around the web#
<Magicarp> I'm trying to use parted to recover a partition. I know the slice was right at the end of the disk but I don't know it's beginning. How can I recover it?
<ActionParsnip> MathCubes: its very documented
<Lars_G> ActionParsnip: At least we're over the modelines era. Mostly
<ActionParsnip> Lars_G: oh man, that is my vietnam
<MathCubes> Can you do it for me? :) :) :P
<ActionParsnip> MathCubes: I can give you one I use on my nvidia gpu, you will need to switch the resolutions and so forth, then see what exta options the intel driver will take
<MathCubes> okay
<MathCubes> link please
<ActionParsnip> MathCubes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5780815
<Lars_G> ActionParsnip: Don't. He'll blame you for any troubles. And doign so without an "Xorg -configure" starting point will be tedious
<ActionParsnip> MathCubes: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    to get write access, you may need t drop to root recovery mode to rename the file to get back the desktop
<MathCubes> oaky
<ActionParsnip> Lars_G: mine's pretty stock really
<Lars_G> Well I'll give up
<Lars_G> I'll stick LC_ALL into /etc/environment and be done
<MathCubes> SO I can't fix my issure :(
<Ari-Yang> how do I make a newly installed window manager my default?
<Umar> how do i locate a printer connected to my computer through usb ? need to locate the printer while configuring the printer ,on Ubuntu 13.01
<Lars_G> MathCubes: Why not?
<MathCubes> well no ones is talling me how to fix it
<genii> Ari-Yang: Normally if you choose it from the login, it will be the default choice until you choose something else
<Ari-Yang> genii, what? I thought that was selecting which desktop environment
<k1l_> Ari-Yang: choose that on the login screen
<Ari-Yang> oh
<Ari-Yang> soryr
<Ari-Yang> I meant file maanger
<Lars_G> MathCubes: That's not true... you have shared no problem as far as I've seen. You asked a question, ActionParsnip responded more than kindly and reteratively. Saddly "type every letter for me, without no information at all" is not something solvable
<Ari-Yang> * manager
<Ari-Yang> not window manager
<FloodBot1> Ari-Yang: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Magicarp> Umar there's a utility in the dash simply called 'printers' does it not show up in there?
<adamk_> Lars_G: He's been talking about his problem for a while now...
<Ari-Yang> yeah, how do I make a file manager default?
<Lars_G> adamk_: Sorry I missed it.
<Ari-Yang> like thunar
<MathCubes> okay
<Umar> yes
<Lars_G> MathCubes: Sorry I missed it.
<Umar> @magicarp yes
<adamk_> And I'm doubtful anyone other than one of the intel driver developers could really be of much assistance...
<MathCubes> I will give you the info just tell me what you need.
<Lars_G> No, just tell me, what's the issue
<Umar> what device do i select for a printer connected to usb port ?
<MathCubes> When I run a game for 3 min then it drop down to 3-1 fps from 100-150 fps.
<Lars_G> MathCubes: .... yes. that will be an extremely complicated issue to resolve. :(
<readyjar> Anyone have trouble getting dual monitors of different resolutions working in 13.04?
<adamk_> readyjar: Nope, works fine here on a few different machines.
<MathCubes> okay do you want to use team viewer to fix it?
<readyjar> adamk_: Any of them laptops?
<adamk_> readyjar: Yes.
<k1l_> readyjar: depends on your video card, the driver and the solutions you want
<k1l_> *resolutions
<readyjar> I know the video card supports both resolutions. I do it on windows install just fine
<adamk_> readyjar: So what happens when you try?
<k1l_> readyjar: which video card, which driver, which resolutions? ,...?
<readyjar> adamk_: Sometimes it works for a minute, but once I try to move anything to the second monitor the display crashes and then reverts back to mirrored
<readyjar> Then after that it won't work at all unless I reboot
<adamk_> readyjar: Yikes, never heard of that happening...
<readyjar> k1l_: It's a Radeon HD6370
<adamk_> readyjar: Using the open source drivers?
<k1l_> hmm, well im not familiar with ati. i have no problem with my nvidia and the nvidia-current with that setup
<readyjar> adamk_: I am. There are two available proprietary drivers I haven't yet tested
<MathCubes> So no one can help me?
<readyjar> MathCubes: What's up?
<MathCubes> good
<readyjar> MathCubes: No what did you need help with?
<adamk_> readyjar: Well this sounds a whole lot like a driver bug to me...  I'd confirm that it works fine with the open source driver and, if so, report this to AMD.
<deadweasel> MathCubes> When I run a game for 3 min then it drop down to 3-1 fps from 100-150 fps.
<MathCubes> My issure is when I run a game for 3-6 min the fps drops from 100-150 to 3-5 then to 1 fps.
<bazhang> MathCubes, is this game in wine, yes
<DeLorean731> I have followed a few guides to get Java apps to work within Firefox and I can't seem to get them to work. Is anyone willing to help me troubleshoot? I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS with Firefox 21.0
<adamk_> MathCubes: It is *really* unlikely anyone here is going to be able to fix what seems to be, by all appearances, a bug with the intel driver.
<MathCubes> So I can't get help :'(
<bazhang> MathCubes, which game, in wine, or not
<Umar> i have launched the hp printer application , it says no printer found on USB bus , what do i do ? i have connected the printer to USB of the computer ,and USB port is also working properly.
<adamk_> Not.
<bazhang> DeLorean731, which java apps
<Ari-Yang> so, how do I set a file manager to default on ubuntu (12.10)?
<readyjar> MathCubes: Linux isn't quite up to being able to play games comfortably
<MathCubes> not help... humm have it to be fixed.
<DeLorean731> bazhang: there was a chat room and a java game that wouldn't work that I've tried so far
<deadweasel> MathCubes: stop playing whatever you're playing and start playing Urban Terror 4.02.
<MathCubes> NAtive
<bazhang> DeLorean731, which exact game please
<Umar> admk is that not for me ?
<DeLorean731> Drakensang.com
<FX6300> Can you recover a partition using Parted if you don't know it's start position on the disk?
<MathCubes> any 3d game or high 2d game
<adamk_> Umar: It's not.
<Umar> k,anybody else please help me.
<DeLorean731> bazhang: fogot to ping you... in case you rely on that, www.drakensang.com
<JoeDM> Does anybody here know much about SCST. I'm having troubles where it does not reload the /etc/scst.conf on reboot?
<bazhang> DeLorean731, needs to be registered it seems
<MathCubes> xonotic, neverball, red ecpics, open ...
<DeLorean731> bazhang: www.teenspot.com was the chat room I was trying to get into as well, I dont' think that requires registration
<JoeDM> alternatively is there a way to run a comman like "scstadmin -write_config /etc/scst.conf" on reboot prior to login?
<MonkeyDust> JoeDM  in crontab, use @reboot
<DeLorean731> bazhang: meh nevermind, looks like registration IS required
<DeLorean731> bazhang: want me to give you a registration login I don't care about?
<JoeDM> MonkeyDusk: I have heard about crontab but have never used. I'll google it now :)
<bazhang> DeLorean731, no thanks, thats all right
<MathCubes> bye
<MonkeyDust> JoeDM  sudo crontab -e     then add      @reboot [command]
<JoeDM> MonkeyDust: Rebooting now to test. Crontab looks really easy to use. I've been missing out all this time :D
<robertzaccour> Is it possible to make certain apps use more RAM in exchange for using less processing power?
<JoeDM> robertzaccour: RAM and Processing power are two different things that are in no way interchangable
<jrib> robertzaccour: in some basic cases that may be possible at the algorithm level but I doubt it would be exposed in most applications.  Why do you want to do that?
<robertzaccour> JoeDM, Oh man that sucks. Its impossible to record screencast smoothly with more than one video source on the screen at a time.
<Afggh> Hi guys
<robertzaccour> jrib, ^
<robertzaccour> 2 up
<JoeDM> robertzaccour: If you want really smooth screen recording you can get dedicated recording cards. Obviously that cost money though :(
<Afggh> Which pdf reader is the best for ubuntu with features comparable to adobe acrobat?
<bazhang> Afggh, acroread
<nevyn> robertzaccour: wayland will fix it *duck&
<bazhang> !info partner acroread | Afggh
<ubottu> Afggh: 'acroread' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<elisa871> Hi do you know what should I do if  bash: apt-get: command not found ??
<bazhang> augh
<bazhang> !info acroread partner
<ubottu> acroread (source: acroread): Adobe Reader. In component main, is extra. Version 9.5.5-1raring1 (partner), package size 15 kB, installed size 65 kB
<robertzaccour> JoeDM, it does fine with one video at a time, but to record my mug at the same time I have to use my camcorder set up behind my laptop and then edit together in Kdenlive
<bazhang> Afggh, ^
<jrib> elisa871: output of « ls /usr/bin/apt-get »?
<metaphysician> Afggh: give Evince a try
<robertzaccour> nevyn, Is it possible to go ahead and test wayland for myself?
<robertzaccour> nevyn, or Mir, whichever comes first.
<JoeDM> MonkeyDust: Hi Sorry, The command did not run on start. Does it need to be inside of a script or can i feed it a raw command?
<elisa871> jrib ls: cannot access /usr/bin/apt*: No such file or directory
<Afggh> Ok...thanks a lot bazhang, metaphysician
<jrib> elisa871: this isn't what I asked you to type
<elisa871> jrib: ls: cannot access /usr/bin/apt-get: No such file or directory
<jrib> elisa871: and you have no idea why?
<nevyn> robertzaccour: so wayland should make it better but might make it worse (in particular it's not clear that there's a mechinism to extract video data from accelerated playback paths)
<robertzaccour> nevyn, Do you know if I can go ahead and test out wayland?
<elisa871> This is a disk image I have downloaded which has gcc 4.1.2 so I needed to install gcc 4.6 or 4.7 on it the problem is that it doesn't even have apt-get when I chroot to it..
<adamk_> elisa871: Wait...  Is this Ubuntu?
<nevyn> robertzaccour: I don't believe wayland is currently dogfood let alone alpha
<MonkeyDust> JoeDM  raw command should work, I use    @reboot rm -r /home/username/.cache
<elisa871> adamk_: that's what I am unsure Linux HP 3.8.0-19-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 17 18:16:28 UTC 2013 x86_64 GNU/Linux!!!
<DJones> robertzaccour: As I understand it, wayland has been scrapped from an Ubuntu point of view
<elisa871> because I merged the disk image with an empty Ubuntu disk image I created adamk_
<jrib> elisa871: you should complain to whoever created/gave you the image
<elisa871> using rsync
<Gyndawyr> hey guys do you know where I can find support for tails linux?
<bazhang> !alis | Gyndawyr
<ubottu> Gyndawyr: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Gyndawyr> yeah erm could you just tell me?
<bazhang> Gyndawyr, yeah, use alis to search
<Gyndawyr> I've never used alis.
<Mrokii> Hello. What could be the reason that a burned CD (not burned by me) only shows as a "UDF Volume" but when I click it in Nautilus, it shows no contents?
<bazhang> Gyndawyr, please ask for assistance in #freenode then
<Gyndawyr> very well
<teamcoltra_noaut> My mac doesn't seem to like booting from the ISO transfered to USB through startup creator, but it did boot through the usb drive that was created when in the Mac OS -- So I was thinking I would try the same process I used on the mac (convert the .iso to .img and then dd the img to USB), however, I can't find any instructions on how to transfer a .img file to USB
<teamcoltra_noaut> Could I just run dd if=/path/to/downloaded.img of=/dev/diskN bs=1M
<teamcoltra_noaut> if so how do I find what /dev/disk# my USB drive is
<elisa871> I am trying to download something with wget and I receive this error: Resolving archive.ubuntu.com... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.
<yazidryuga> hello
<user_289> hi all
<teamcoltra_noaut> elisa871:  can you ping archive.ubuntu.com
<MonkeyDust> elisa871  i'm sure the three dots are not part of the url, what's the full url?
<ikonia> teamcoltra_noaut: the error is "can't resolve" what is "ping" going to prove ?
<elisa871> ping: unknown host archive.ubuntu.com teamcoltra_noaut :|
<elisa871>  
<ikonia> oops, wrong channel, sorry
<elisa871> MonkeyDust: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/gcc-4.6
<teamcoltra_noaut> elisa871:  resolves for me, so you might be having DNS problems.
<elisa871> teamcoltra_noaut: how can I check that? wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gcc-4.6/gcc-4.6_4.6.3.orig.tar.gz
<teamcoltra_noaut> Try updating your DNS to 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 (disclosure those are Google's DNS) and try again
<elisa871> how can I update DNS to those IPs?
<teamcoltra_noaut> elisa871:  http://www.liberiangeek.net/2013/03/how-to-setup-google-public-dns-servers-in-ubuntu-12-10-13-04-raring-ringtail/
<userubuntu> hi all
<KrisHansen> man , I have been trying all day to figure out who is hacking my computer.
<ikonia> KrisHansen: "hacking" your computer....really.....
<userubuntu> do heave ubuntu?
<KrisHansen> ikonia: i wish i knew ?
<ikonia> KrisHansen: why do you think someone is hacking your computer ?
<KrisHansen> ikonia: oh its just terrible
<ikonia> KrisHansen: I didn't ask if it was good
<ikonia> KrisHansen: I ask why do you think someone was hakcing it
<KrisHansen> ikonia: tearing up my ram and wifi but capture acket wiresharks shows nothing , cant sniff em out , because my skill set is low
<ikonia> KrisHansen: why process is using your ram ?
<KrisHansen> *packet
<KrisHansen> ikonia: have no clue
<ikonia> KrisHansen: right - so in that case your machine is using high ram so you randomly assume someone is "hacking you"
<ikonia> KrisHansen: not really the best reasonsing really is it
<KrisHansen> ikonia: not exactly nut yes
<ikonia> KrisHansen: maybe why don't you ask people "I hve this problem...can you help" rather than making up random things like "people are hacking me" so people don't waste time trying to get information for a false problem, like I've just done
<wooo> I want to open /dev/block/ files...but its showing me error..."could not open file"
<wooo> how to open those ?
<KrisHansen> ikonia: i really thought someone might be hacking me man , i got like oliver north on me man
<ikonia> KrisHansen you just made a random thing up, nothing more
<KrisHansen> ikonia: ok its cool man, so like whats eating up ram ?
<wooo> please help
<ikonia> KrisHansen: why don't you ask the channel and explain the problem - factually, without any made up stuff, and see if people will/can help
<KrisHansen> ikonia: ok nevermind, i am going to consipiracy channel with this oliver north issue
<servermarquez> Hi!, I need . I installed edubuntu on my laptop... it is ci7 dell inspiron  but doesnt recognize wireless and ethernet
<Pici> wooo: Are you sure that you actually want to read /dev/block files? Is there a reason why you can't use the regular device files for your disks?
<servermarquez> I am using modem
<servermarquez> to conect
<servermarquez> Please please please help
<wooo> Pici, I want to make my own file system, for that someone suggested me to play with these block device first.
<servermarquez> Hi!, I need . I installed edubuntu on my laptop... it is ci7 dell inspiron  but doesnt recognize wireless and ethernet
<Pici> wooo: Are you using sudo?
<wooo> Pici, yes
<wooo> still it is showing me could not open the file
<rcmaehl> What's the ubuntu off-topic channel again?
<wooo> Pici, Actually I am not able to open any dev file
<Pici> rcmaehl: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> wooo: How are you trying to open them?
<rcmaehl> Pici: thanks
<wooo> Pici, Using gedit.
<thecodeischaos> i just formatted my usb using gparted to ntfs, but now it wont show up in unetbootin
<thecodeischaos> im trying to create a usb with windows xp iso
<wooo> Pici, How to open the files ?
<servermarquez> please any command to conect my wireless and ethernet hardware to be recognize
<Pici> wooo: Its not going to be human readable data in there.
<azi`> anyone happens to know how to extract the best possible audio from a mp4?
<azi`> i'd like to convert a mp4 video to a flac audio without loss of quality
<rcmaehl> Is it possible to anyway set up skydrive? (ubuntu 13.04 64-bit)
<oal> Hmm. Any shortcuts using ctrl+shift+something only work when I press the ctrl key first, and then shift etc. Any ideas why that would happen..?
<th0r> rcmaehl: somehow I suspect it will be a while before we see support for linux in skydrive
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/245579/mounting-skydrive-as-a-folder  rcmaehl
<rcmaehl> bazhang: thanks
<panthrax> Hi. Made the switch to Lubuntu today, but having some wireless issues. Was hoping I could get some help?
<chro> when I start a session just with a certain user I got the following message: "The program 'screen' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:" Where is this coming from ?
<DJones> panthrax: Explain your problem in a bit more detail, if anybody see's the question and can help, they normally reply
<panthrax> Well I have a Broadcom BCM4306 network card which wasn't recognized by Lubuntu at first. Following a guide I found, I installed the drivers and firmware for it and now Lubuntu recognizes my wireless network and even lets me connect to it, but that's about it. I can't view websites at all. I've tried pinging some major websites like Google and I get nothing. I tried changing the DNS addresses to an open DNS (4.2.2.4) and still nothing
<panthrax> I'm stumped.
<panthrax> Being completely new to Linux, I have no idea where to go next.
<MonkeyDust> panthrax  use ethernet to get familiar with ubuntu linux
<qwebirc67388>  panthrax > what step was your last successful one ?
<matbee> Hey-- occasionally while browsing the web or whatever, my laptop stops responding to input-- (or getting to it really slowly). I check my terminal logs and I'm getting "write error on swap device", but I'm running an SSD.
<MonkeyDust> panthrax  THEN struggle with wifi
<matbee> Any ideas what could be causing this?
<compdoc> matbee, did you set up the partitions manually?
<compdoc> matbee, what does SMART say about the health of the drive?
<LiquidDemocracy> Is it possible for the NSA and other undemocratic government agencies to  manipulate the Ubuntu repositories? Ubuntu is a company after all.
<matbee> compdoc, Yes, I did, but the swap partition is just my main /
<wilee-nilee> !ot | LiquidDemocracy
<ubottu> LiquidDemocracy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MonkeyDust> LiquidDemocracy  #ubuntu-offtopic
<matbee> compdoc, I'll check SMART now
<MonkeyDust> wilee-nilee  was faster :)
<k1l_> LiquidDemocracy: that topic suits better into the offtopic channel : #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss
<DeLorean731> I have followed a few guides to get Java apps to work within Firefox and I can't seem to get them to work. Is anyone willing to help me troubleshoot? I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS with Firefox 21.0
<histo> LiquidDemocracy: the packages are open source so you can review the code for anything out of place yourself.
<LiquidDemocracy> I am looking for support to protect myself against illegal government spy activities. Could anybody please help?
<bazhang> LiquidDemocracy, yeah, in #ubuntu-offtopic
<panthrax> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43legacy-installer    -   That's what made my broadcom network card to even be recognized. From there, I have had no further successes. I installed those, restarted, and my wireless was suddenly available. I entered in my key and it connected, but when I tried to view a webpage, I got nothing. Curious, I tried pinging some websites and I got nothing.
<LiquidDemocracy> bazhang, is ubuntu-offtopic a support channel?
<K4k> no
<bazhang> LiquidDemocracy, your question isnot
<k1l_> LiquidDemocracy: you have no technical support question.
<LiquidDemocracy> bazhang, why is it not?
<LiquidDemocracy> bazhang, security questions are not allowed in here?
<bazhang> LiquidDemocracy, lets move on please
<ikonia> LiquidDemocracy: here is your answer "no" it's not possible for the gonvernment to tamper with it. There is your answer
<compdoc> LiquidDemocracy, what on earth makes you think that you and your activities are important enough to have the NSA monitor you?
<thecodeischaos> how can i mount a ntfs usb in ubuntu?
<k1l_> guys, lets put that topic into the offtopic channel. its not the right topic for here. lets focus on rechnical support issues
<mgriffin> i have a package that i uninstalled which dpkg -l shows: "un pkg-name <none> (no description)" and dpkg --purge does not remove it. how do i go about removing this from the dpkg/apt db. something like apt-get autoclean or something?
<K4k> !ntfs thecodeischaos
<K4k> hmmm
<wilee-nilee> !details | thecodeischaos
<ubottu> thecodeischaos: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<servermarquez> Please please please help
<peterrooney> mgriffin: what does state "un" mean -- try dpkg -l | head for a handy reminder.
<mgriffin> uninstalled afaik
<platius> ghost gnubie butthead
<mgriffin> | Status=Not/Inst/Cfg-files/Unpacked/Failed-cfg/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend
<mgriffin> |/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<bgardner> panthrax: Run 'ifconfig wlan0' and paste.ubuntu.com the result.
<panthrax> Ok, I will have to disconnect my ethernet to give it a try. Will be back in a minute.
<peterrooney> mgriffin: Look twice.  The first letter is "Desired", the second letter is "Status"
<cosmen> on?
<DJones> cosmen: Yes you are on IRC
<holstein> cosmen: ? do you have a support question?
<Guest64570> i cant connect to ean external monitor with ubuntu 12.04 my pc is using hybrid gpu intel and nvifia
<Guest64570> nvidia*
<reisio> Guest64570: why not?
<Guest64570> reisio, i don't know
<reisio> Guest64570: what happens when you try?
<cosmen> yes, i have a question, i use xubuntu 12.04 , then i try to compiling a kernel, my temperature for processors is 100 c , then i stop compiling the kernel the temp is normal 50 c
<cosmen> its ok?
<matbee> compdoc, The Smartmon test tool said there has been no errors :-/
<Guest64570> reisio, it sees my external monitor but nothing comes to the screen
<reisio> cosmen: depends on the processor
<cosmen> Physical id 0: +100.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<reisio> matbee: that makes you frown?
<reisio> Guest64570: sees?
<Guest64570> reisio, recognise
<matbee> reisio, it makes me less sure of what's happening :)
<cosmen> model : Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2410M CPU @ 2.30GHz
<reisio> Guest64570: in what way?
<reisio> cosmen: 2.3?
<Guest64570> reisio, in displays section
<reisio> cosmen: ah right
<mgriffin> peterrooney: Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<saiarcot895> cosmen: That seems to be fine, since the T_junction is at 100
<reisio> cosmen: see http://ark.intel.com/products/52224 look for junction
<cosmen> ok
<cosmen> reisio, i can paste a link from imgur here?
<reisio> cosmen: I don't know, can you?
<cosmen> http://i.imgur.com/KjObJat.png
<panthrax> Here is what the ifconfig wlan0 said: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5781054/
<reisio> cosmen: is this more information than you already stated?
<reisio> cosmen: if you want more feedback on this, I suggest #hardware
<Guest64570> cosmen, can you give me the conky?it looks cool
<cosmen> ok priv me
<bgardner> panthrax: Looks like you picked up an IP from DHCP.  If you got that far, the issue may not be the wireless.
<Guest64570> reisio,any luck?
<panthrax> So do you have any suggestions on what I can do, if it's not wireless?
<reisio> Guest64570: with?
<Guest64570> reisio, with the external thing
<reisio> Guest64570: what displays section are you talking about?
<bgardner> panthrax: PM me and we'll work on it.  No need to put all our noise on the channel.
<reisio> Guest64570: in the GUI?
<Guest64570> reisio, yes
<Guest64570> reisio, i also thing that xrandr command recognise it
<reisio> Guest64570: what driver are you using?
<Guest64570> reisio, right now iam using the intel gpu
<cosmen> resizt0r,  thx i find : TJUNCTION 	100 C its ok :)
<Guest64570> reisio, but i tried it also with the nvidia,but with no luck
<reisio> Guest64570: you might want to look into optimus support; check linux-laptop.net and/or ubuntuforums.org
<Guest64570> reisio, got that but i should not be able to use it only with the intel gpu?
<reisio> Guest64570: you definitely should, but I couldn't speak to whether you will be able to perfectly out of the box
<ghost_> hi
<BluesKaj> Guest64570, http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/bumblebee-321-released-with-ubuntu-1304.html
<reisio> ghost_: hiyo
<mgriffin> peterrooney: were you giving me a hint or just asking for that output? sorry for misunderstanding
<Guest64570> BluesKaj, i am using 12.04
<BluesKaj> oh , too bad
<cosmen> :))
<Guest64570> BluesKaj, also i want to use the external monitor when i am using the intel gpu
<BluesKaj> Guest64570, dunno if there's a fix for optimus in 12.04
<Guest64570> BluesKaj, i have hybrid gpu
<ghost_> there is somebody from Russia?
<DJones> !ru | ghost_
<ubottu> ghost_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<BluesKaj> yes , optiumus is hybrid as well , sorry to misread , Guest64570
<flux242> ghost_: do you mean russian speaking or current location?
<hannah8> when installing ubuntu alongside windows (on same comp) is there risk of losing windows data? is windows backup necessary/recommended/unnecessary?
<holstein> hannah8: i would *always* backup data.. think of it this way.. the hard drive you are on *will* fail, so making a backup is a good step regardless
<reisio> hannah8: mostly just risk in human error
<ghost_> join #ubuntu-ru
<SaxX> Hi all
<reisio> yup, for all hard drives but mine, it's true, they fail
 * reisio tempts fate
<reisio> SaxX: hi
<SaxX> when I type evince myfile.pdf
<SaxX> i got an error
<hannah8> yes i understand backup is always important but just wanted to understand if when installing ubuntu alongside windows risk of losing data is particularly high or not
<mgriffin> 12:41 <reisio> hannah8: mostly just risk in human error
<reisio> for example, don't tell Ubuntu's installer to install over your Windows partition/s
<reisio> etc.
<SaxX> is there anyone who have encountered the same matter?
<reisio> SaxX: does evince not open?
<mgriffin> SaxX: which error?
<SaxX> it doesn't reisio
<SaxX> this one mgriffin but in french
<SaxX> La ligne de commande « dbus-launch --autolaunch=995644fc9e18514d4cfdbe440000000e --binary-syntax --close-stderr » s'est terminée avec un code de fin non nul 1 : No protocol specified\nNo protocol specified\nAutolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.\n
<SaxX> No protocol specified
<SaxX> No protocol specified
<SaxX> Cannot parse arguments: Impossible d'ouvrir l'affichage :
<FloodBot1> SaxX: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hannah8> so if ubuntu installer gets correct input risk of losing windows data is zero or i mean same as always, correct?
<joelwallis> Hi. I need to perform some commands when the Ubuntu graphical interface starts (I'm using 13.04 desktop version). I need to mound --bind some paths of my secondary HD into my /home folder. In which file should I put this command?
<reisio> SaxX: evince doesn't not open?
<SaxX> no it's doesn't open
<reisio> k
<mgriffin> SaxX: did you ssh in to this server or something? is this just a normal terminal in Gnome or whatever
<reisio> SaxX: does 'file foo.pdf' say it's a PDF?
<mgriffin> SaxX: tried xeyes or something simple?
<SaxX> it's on my local machine mgriffin
<SaxX> yes reisio when i type file foo.pdf it's says that
<reisio> SaxX: what about if you run evince and manually CTRL+o open it?
<SaxX> i am going to test it reisio and tell you
<reisio> okely dokely
<SaxX> huum maybe a stupid question coming from me
<SaxX> but how do i run manually evince reisio
<SaxX> ?
<K4k> Does ubottu have some kind of flood protection on it? I'm trying to learn it's commands but it's stopped responding to me.
<holstein> SaxX: i would run it from the terminal, and see if there are helpful errors
<holstein> K4k: query the bot
<K4k> holstein: I run /msg ubottu *whatever* and I get no message in return. It worked a few times and then stopped
<SaxX> you got it holstein
<reisio> SaxX: 'evince'
<SaxX> when i run it manually i got an error
<holstein> K4k: i would just /q him
<teamcoltra_noaut> Is there any good way to convert an iso to img in ubuntu? There was a program for it, but it apparently has been pulled
<reisio> teamcoltra_noaut: what do you imagine the difference is?
<K4k> holstein: oh, it seems he doesn't respond to some things. Interesting. At first it was saying it didn't know what I was asking and then those same queries stopped returning anything
<iceroot> teamcoltra_noaut: an iso is an image
<iceroot> teamcoltra_noaut: mv file.iso file.img
<teamcoltra_noaut> reisio:  I have no idea, but when I write .img files to my USB drive my mac will boot from them, when I write a .iso file it will not
<ezra-s> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IMG_(file_format)
<reisio> teamcoltra_noaut: using what procedure/s?
<ezra-s> apple propietary crap
<reisio> maybe you mean ".dmg", yeah
<reisio> I'm sure Mac OS supports ISO-9660/UDF, too, though
<teamcoltra_noaut> reisio:  no, I mean .img
<reisio> not that it matters
<reisio> that is a problem for #macosx, TBH
<ezra-s> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Disk_Image
<reisio> .img is just an extension
<reisio> it indicates very little
<teamcoltra_noaut> How would it be? if I use DD and go from img to usb drive and that works, but have the same file in iso and it doesn't... it means there has to be some difference.
<teamcoltra_noaut> and if there is a program which converts .img to .iso  (which I have found) then I would assume there are at least some differences to the files
<reisio> right, it's just that the difference has little to do with the extension :)
<hannah8> ok thank you
<reisio> teamcoltra_noaut: try this http://www.google.com/search?q=%22linux%22%20%22iso%20to%20dmg%22
<Horb> does anyone have an idea  on how to approach the following, spamming reinstalls and googling has gotten me nowhere, adam@craptop:~$ pavucontrol >>> pavucontrol: error while loading shared libraries: libsigc-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<LuNaTiX> I love this new OS
<LuNaTiX> never back to windows
<LuNaTiX> Just SAYin ^_^
<ezra-s> LuNaTiX, any OS has its weaknesses, don't be obfuscated by this technological terror you just discovered! :P
<LuNaTiX> I was attacked I believe one night, pc was doing things i never seen in my life do, and my android also
<LuNaTiX> switched over to ubuntu , secured my data, backed it up
<LuNaTiX> now all my servers and computers will run ubuntu
<BluesKaj> ezra-s, linux can be a revelation after using windows for many years
<reisio> LuNaTiX: compared to using Windows, a fairly wise choice
<LuNaTiX> I know this isnt the place to ask, but I have a php poll setup about a heated topic and I have alot of issues with polls being over run by external votes
<Smiche> Hello
<LuNaTiX> i been working on trying to make it as fair as possible
<LuNaTiX> what channel could i use for assistance in that
<ezra-s> BluesKaj, you bet it is... after many years many of us are still seeing the surface of Linux, working with it is amazing
<Smiche> Some1 knows whats the behaviour on ubuntu when the gfx card ram or gpu overheats?
<Smiche> of*
<suore> Hello, need help. i downloaded one game, and game have option of special item. ALT + RCLICK = Showing item top other as clickable link at chat. But ALT moving window. Im Ubuntu 13.04
<Smiche> Cause a game im playing is freezing at random moments and sound keeps going on so i guess its my gfx with problem
<ezra-s> LuNaTiX, probably seek a channel of the poll software you are using
<reisio> suore: yay blogs http://askubuntu.com/questions/70392/how-do-i-disable-the-alt-right-click-keyboard-binding
<Smiche> does compiz use any excessive vram or gpu?
<Smiche> when not performing any tasks with unity
<reisio> I wouldn't say excessive, no
<reisio> it uses more than an unaccelerated wm
<balthazar> Hey, I just recently installed Ubuntu 64 bit, on my i7 3770k, Sabertooth Z77 motherboard, but I dont even get to the boot menu (GRUB) just totally black. I have tried reinstall it 2 times, but have got same affect after the installation.
<balthazar> Does this have anything to do with UEFI / motherboard?
<Smiche> reisio couldnt it be the reason for a game to be stucking? at random times, i think its my gfx card getting rid of the vram or overheating no idea
<bekks> balthazar: By default, the boot menu is hidden.
<bekks> !nomodeset < balthazar
<ubottu> bekks: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bekks> !nomodeset | balthazar
<ubottu> balthazar: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Smiche> the game just freezes for 4-5 or more seconds and return to normal and my pc is hell hot while im playing it
<Smiche> yet ive burned a gfx card and overheated my previous one nothing like this happend
<balthazar> bekks: Ok,but nothing it showing up in the screen, it dont even boot ubuntu.
<Smiche> when it overheated the pc just froze and neven got back to normal
<bekks> balthazar: Thats because of that missing nomodeset option, probably.
<ezra-s> Smiche, sounds like gpu fan might not be keeping up to refresh the gpu enough
<suore> lol...
<balthazar> bekks: ok, but how should i even get the chance to edit nomodeeset option, when it dont even boot and the screen is black :/
<Smiche> any solutions to that?
<suore> i change to nothinh i cannot now do anything...
<Amiga_Wicca> als ik kan de driver van de ati videokaart?
<Smiche> the game plays well on windows and with the same fps actually
<bekks> balthazar: You have to enter the grub menu.
<SonikkuAmerica> !nl | Amiga_Wicca
<ubottu> Amiga_Wicca: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<bekks> balthazar: Which Ubuntu version do you use?
<kanha> angela_1: Hi
<Amiga_Wicca> gracias =)
<balthazar> bekks: yeah, but it seems that i dont have the chance to get to the grub menu
<Smiche> well im gonna run the game and check the gpu temp through sensors
<cariveri> hi. my aurora engine does not work. who do I speak to?
<Smiche> just updating it atm
<balthazar> bekks: 13.04
<reisio> cariveri: 'does not work'?
<bekks> balthazar: So your computer boots, otherwise you wouldnt have been able to install Ubuntu.
<bekks> !grub2 | balthazar
<ubottu> balthazar: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Smiche> some1 knows if there's a program checking if all pins on the ide cable to ide are hooked up?
<ezra-s> Smiche, I bet noone does
<balthazar> bekks: yes it boots, but it seems it dont boot ubuntu and i dont see any "grub" menu ether on start only the manufactor for my motherboard then after that, totally black
<reisio> Smiche: -> echo 'use your eyes'
<Smiche> my 2nd hdd doesnt seem to work since i unhooked it and hooked it back
<cariveri> reisio: yes. all the aurora based themes dont display the proper colors in and icons. its just black. reinstall and make reinstall did not work.
<ezra-s> reisio, lol
<bekks> Smiche: Technically - thats not possible using "a program".
<Smiche> and one pin is a little bit fallen in
<Smiche> okay
<balthazar> bekks: so how will i be bale to change this line in grub when i cant start ubunut?
<ezra-s> Smiche, use a screwdriver to straight it up
<Smiche> well i saw an aluminium coil trick so im going to try it
<reisio> balthazar: from your install media
<bekks> balthazar: You have to enter the grub menu, yes.
<Smiche> i used pliers to pull it out
<Smiche> but still doesnt work
<Smiche> well ill use some coil
<bekks> Smiche: Buy a new one.
<Smiche> its 80gb and its 8 years old
<Smiche> feeling sad for that little thing :(
<Smiche> it worked so fine until i broke it
<Smiche> wondered if it would hold forever
<Smiche> could have kept a windows(yup that 7gb virus) running
 * ezra-s slaps Smiche , stop flooding
<Smiche> sorry my bad
<bekks> Smiche: It doesnt matter in here, since thats offtopic for ubuntu support.
<ezra-s> :P
<Smiche> okay so on topic -> Ubuntu is awesome
<taime1> Hi. When I try to start or restart smbd or nmbd, I get "Unkown job:"  Can someone help me troubleshoot this?
<JoeSomebody> what is the tool for ms publisher in linux? (assuming there is one)
<ezra-s> taime1, try /etc/init.d/smbd start|stop
<ezra-s> taime1, maybe it has not migrated to upstart
<taime1> ezra-s: same
<ezra-s> taime1, ps auxww | grep -i smbd brings something up?
<anonymous_> hi
<w30> taime1, mine works ; I type service smbd restart
<taime1> ezra-s: lemme check
<w30> taime1, as root or sudo of course
<Smiche> just checked my sensors the temperature doesnt move and it got stuck again
<Smiche> and my monitor restarted
<ezra-s> taime1, also do check /var/cache/samba or any related residual files in case the process is not running
<abetusk_w__> I'm thinking of buying a printer and using it on my Ubuntu 12.04 box.  Last time I did this was nearly a decade ago and remember having signifcant problem with drivers and such.  Are most of these issues solved now?  Should I be staying away from a particular brand or focusing on a few brands to buy?  Should I expect to install drivers and hack away at it to get it working?
<taime1> ezra-s: 781 0.0 0.0 3116 724 pts/2 S+ (color is red)
<ezra-s> Smiche, which temperature?
<Smiche> the gpu
<taime1> abetusk_w__: get a HP
<ezra-s> Smiche, which temperature?
<Smiche> there isnt a monitor for the video ram or at least i dont know how to show it
<Smiche> the gfx card spu stays steadily at 80
<abetusk_w__> taime1, dell and lexmark or not as supported?
<taime1> abetusk_w__: nope.
<ezra-s> mmm, that can be normal in some gpu's
<ezra-s> 80ºC I assume
<taime1> abetusk_w__: dell: forget it. lexmark: hit or miss. just stick with hp
<Smiche> 80 c is pretty normal with my gpu
<ezra-s> 80F would be cold hehehe
<Smiche> i guess its the vram then
<ezra-s> taime1, 781 is the pid? kill it
<abetusk_w__> taime1, thanks
<samuel> I dont find LAMP in software center,pls guys help
<taime1> ezra-s: 781 not running
<taime1> abetusk_w__: no problem
<Smiche> just messed up some configuration on playonlinux app
<tking> hello please how can i copy and paste file to /var/www/ directory without command line?
<taime1> tking: gksu nautilus
<tking> taimel, i don't want to do it using gksu
<tking> i am thinking of giving it the right permission
<taime1> tking: what are you trying to do?
<tking> taime1, i want to paste file from y desktop to that director
<tking> directory*
<taime1> then use gksu nautilus
<ezra-s> samuel, apt-get install apache2 mysql-server php5 can get you started with most things you need
<samuel> ezra-s,i dont comprehend
<dev_> How would I disable MOTD from being rewritten on reboot on 13.04?
<taime1> Still getting "Unknown job" when trying to start smbd. Anyone?
<ezra-s> samuel, LAMP as I understand it is Linux, Apache, Mysql, PHP.. well, with that command I tell you, you install them
<tking> taimel cant i give permistion to the directory???
<ezra-s> taime1, if smbd is not up try running it manually instead of the init/upstart script
<ezra-s> see what it says when you try to run it
<taime1> tking: of course you can, but it has default permissions for a reason. You are making this way too complicated. You could just type gksu nautilus, and paste it in seconds.
<tking> gksu or gksudo?
<taime1> ezra-s: the upstart script in what directory? sorry for stupid question
<tking> one i heard is bad
<taime1> tking: i said it three times. gksu
<trism> dev_: if you just want to add some static text to the motd, add it to /etc/motd.tail
<ezra-s> taime1, in /etc/init.d
<ezra-s> taime1, seach for the smbd binary and run it
<dev_> trism: Is there a way to prevent all the other system info being appended about .tail on reboot though?
<dev_> *above
<trism> dev_: it is controlled by the scripts in /etc/update-motd.d/, if you chmod -x them they won't run
<trism> dev_: though 99-footer is the one that appends motd.tail, so you probably still want that
<dev_> trism: I'll give that a go, thanks.
<zOmBaTa> ko stava mo stava
<Netfeed> is it possible to "side-upgrade" from linux mint to ubuntu? most of the packages that is used in mint is from unbuntu proper anyways
<MonkeyDust> Netfeed  no
<Netfeed> how come?
<Smiche> theres a way to watch for outprint in terminal for a program that has already been started without terminal?
<jaatrox> hey folks anyone out there
<Vianstak> saludos
<MonkeyDust> Smiche  if you're copying from one folder to the other using  a GUI, you can use    watch ls -lh [folder]    to see how it's progressing
<Vianstak> tube un problema con los archivos del grub y ya lo solucione pero ahora no me reconoce el otro OS que tenia instalado alguna sugerencia?
<wilee-nilee> @es
<wilee-nilee> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<jaatrox> from where should i start to learn everything about ubuntu
<taime1> ezra-s: i cant find a binary for smbd, just the script in init.d
<DJones> !manual | jaatrox The best way is just to use it, you can also look the bot's info,
<ubottu> jaatrox The best way is just to use it, you can also look the bot's info,: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<samuel> guys,i still face difficulties with a LAMP installation.....anyone with an appealing help pls
<MonkeyDust> jaatrox  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<ezra-s> taime1, make sure you have everything you need about samba installed or samba4, apt-get install samba or samba4 might do.. then configure your /etc/samba/smb.conf
<k1l> !details | samuel
<ubottu> samuel: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<samuel> i evenly dont see it in software center....
<Zwirc> Any sugestions for good dedicated servers? Thinking of : http://www.webtropia.com/de/root-server/professional-root-server-details.html?pid=ProfessionalL
<k1l> samuel: just install the packages you need. apache, php,  mysql etc
<MonkeyDust> jaatrox  keep it in the channel please
<jaatrox> okay monkey dust
<brad100> ok, so i have a ccomputer that keeps overheating on ubuntu server edition, the problem is the fan isnt spinning very fast. there are 3 wires connecting the fan to my motherboard. a red a black and a yellow. if i cut the yellow wire shouldnt that make my fan run at full speed ?
<DeLorean731> brad100: yes, but I'm willing to bet that you have a bad bearing or something in the fan. Fan's are so cheap I'd just replace them
<compdoc> brad100, if it has 3 wires, it isnt being controlled by the OS
<brad100> well i trust you guys so im cutting the yellow wire
<brad100> @compdoc what controlls the yellow wire
<compdoc> thats a bad idea
<brad100> why?
<compdoc> the yellow wire is for rpm monitor
<kave> salam :)
<brad100> its a six year old laptop i got from walmart
<compdoc> it lets you know how fast its going, it doesnt control the fan
<brad100> i dont care too much about it
<compdoc> if you have a 4-wire fan, it can be controlled
<brad100> nope just 3 wires
<kave> is here any body understand farsi ?
<compdoc> then nothing will change
<compdoc> except you wont know how fast it is
<brad100> so if i cut the yellow wire nothing will happen?
<taime1> ezra-s: everything is installed, but still getting unknown job
<brad100> like the fan wont go 100%?
<jaatrox> why choose a debian based os?
<compdoc> like the fan will keep running the same speed. try it
<brad100> ok
<brad100> brb
<iceroot> after "kompozer" was removed from the repos, can you recommend another tiny wysiwyg HTML editor? (13.04)
<studmeister> Hi everyone. I am having an issue with a new installation on my laptop, which is running an Intel Chipset. I am missing a driver for a game that I play.
<iceroot> !details | studmeister
<ubottu> studmeister: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<studmeister> When I run the program from a terminal, I get a failed to load driver i965.
<studmeister> How do I get this driver? I am running Ubuntu 12.04 Desktop.
<ezra-s> jaatrox, http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop http://www.debian.org/intro/why_debian
<jaatrox> okay in programming respect how debian is diff from red hat
<jaatrox> ?
<iceroot> jaatrox: #debian #redhat
<k1l> jaatrox: neither debian nor redhat is the topic in here. better ask that in #linux
<ezra-s> jaatrox, in programming? I see no difference at all in programming with any linux distro, distros are about collections of packages and the ease to use the package manager
<MonkeyDust> jaatrox  but that's !offtopic here
<ezra-s> jaatrox, all main distros have updated compilers/interpreters for many programming languages
<DJones> jaatrox: You'll probably get a better response to that type of question if you ask in #ubuntu-offtopic, this channel is only for support issues in how to use Ubuntu or solve issues in running Ubuntu
<studmeister> I think I might have figured it out. lol I searched for the Driver in Software Center.
<taime1> can anyone tell me how to manually invoke smbd? it will not start from upstart or /etc/init.d
<dev_> logout
<dev_> #leave
<Smiche> if someone still remembers me i found the problem with unity stucking snd ubuntu too when running the game
<Smiche> radeon gpu lockup cp stall for more than 10000msec whatever that error means
<brad100> @compdoc i cut the yellow wire and now the fan isnt spinning at all xD
<Smiche> found on some forums itmightbe a driver issue but ive got fglrx driver gallium 0.4  or smthing
<iamhere> i've installed nvidia gpu driver on a hybrid sony vaio laptop and i also did some configuration in /etc/X11/xorg.conf but now my laptop boot but i cant go to login all i see is a blank screen.
<iamhere> how can i edit the file?
<taime1> iamhere: hybrid? is it an optimus chipset?
<iamhere> taime1, i don't know
<histo> iamhere: do you still have your installation media around?
<taime1> iamhere: what do you mean by hybrid?
<iamhere> taime1, it's an nvidia gt 640m LE and intel hd 4000
<wildc4rd> possibly a stupid question, is there a free version of Windows I can use for a VM when wine won't work? or do I have to dig out an old copy of XP
<taime1> iamhere: thats an optimus. you need to install a special driver from the bumblebee project
<DJones> wildc4rd: You'll need to dig out your windows cd
<iamhere> taime1,so what should i do know?
<taime1> iamhere: which means you will need to either fix or reeinstall your sxisting OS
<azazel91> has anybody here ever tried drupal 7
<iamhere> taime1,ih nvm i think i got the solution
<iamhere> taime1, thanks
<taime1> iamhere: im telling you.. there is no driver (besides generic) that is going to work for that chipset besides bumblebee
<taime1> but good luck
<wilee-nilee> azazel91, This is a support channel not a polling channel, if you have a problem state it.
<songkun> hi
<songkun> anyone?
<mfaroukg> any solution for the software update problems ? I am still on the ubuntu 13.04
<wilee-nilee> ! details | mfaroukg
<ubottu> mfaroukg: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wilee-nilee> mfaroukg, Still on 13.04?
<Slart> wildc4rd: nope.. no free versions of windows, it's not really in their business plan to give software away =)
<taime1> "Unknown job" when starting smbd. Can someone help me troubleshoot this?
<Slart> taime1: can you pastebin the output you get?
<Slart> !pastebin | taime1
<ubottu> taime1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<taime1> Slart: its just "unkown job: smbd"
<taime1> Slart: if i use the init script, it tells me "initctl: unknown job: smbd
<Slart> taime1: ok, and how do you try to start it?
<taime1> slart with /etc/init.d/smbd start and with start smbd
<johnjohn101> will a 16 GB usb card be enough to run ubuntu 13.04 with unity?
<taime1> Slart: also by manually invoking the script. to no avail
<Slart> johnjohn101: yes
<taime1> johnjohn101: yes
<johnjohn101> 8 GB ok?
<taime1> johnjohn101: im on a 16gb ssd as we speak
<taime1> johnjohn101: barely but yes
<johnjohn101> thanks.
<Slart> taime1: I'm not sure if it makes any difference but have you tried using the "service" command instead?
<taime1> Slart: I HAVE. SAME THING
<taime1> OH SORRY
<taime1> sorry for the caps guys
<taime1> really
<johnjohn101> slart and taime1: tx. I am going to give to father in law to see if it runs on his computer. don't really want to spend much!! hee hee
<OerHeks> taime1, with sudo ? >> sudo service smbd restart
<taime1> OerHeks: oh yes, of course
<Slart> taime1: hmm.. there are no errors in syslog or kern.log?
<Tex_Nick> johnjohn101: you would better going with 16
<taime1> Slart: i dont actually know.
<mfaroukg> wilee-nilee, it is not updating and gives me errors when I "apt-get update" or using the GUI ... my desktop also not responding
<Slart> taime1: and just to make sure.. you're spelling everything correctly? no smdb or snbd or such
<pwd1234> quit
<wilee-nilee> mfaroukg, I would start with running a update in the terminal and paste-binning all the text, the dektop is another matter we can go one problem at a time and details are important.
<taime1> Slart: absolutely. ive even uninstalled and reinstalled it
<wilee-nilee> desktop*
<taime1> Slart: oddly, it was working several weeks ago. I havent changed a thing on this machine, then turned it on to access my shares, and poof.
<Slart> taime1: and ls -l /etc/init.d/smbd   gives you  lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 okt  5  2012 /etc/init.d/smbd -> /lib/init/upstart-job   or similar?
<taime1> Slart: yes
<chokotsis> anybody here like to shit in people's mouths?
<wilee-nilee> ! ops | chokotsis
<ubottu> chokotsis: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<chokotsis> I want to tie some guy up to a chair with a hole in the bottom
<chokotsis> forcefeed him corn and peanuts
<chokotsis> with laxative
<chokotsis> then stick my head underneath to wait for the liquid yummies
<chokotsis> after that, I would pound the shit out of his browniehole
<chokotsis> and finish by slurping out my own cum from his rectum
<chokotsis> any takers?
<ezra-s> chokotsis, trye #microsoft
<taime1> ezra-s: LMAO
<taime1> bahahaha
<ezra-s> gahh, missed it
<taime1> it was funny to those of us who matter
<Slart> taime1: what does "sudo initctl -v start smbd" tell you?
<taime1> Slart: one sec
<taime1> Slart: unkown job
<Baribal_> Hi. I'm trying to get a grip on the basics of virtualization. Those Ubuntu cloud images, they're images of volumes on which a minimal Ubuntu hs been freshly installed, and not install media themselves?
<ObrienDave> Baribal_::: if you mean a live image, they are the same as a full initial install
<Baribal_> Thanks, ObrienDave
<ObrienDave> no prob
<ShaneO> hello all. Am I able to install windows side by side with linux if linux is the host os?
<daftykins> ShaneO: Linux is installed first you mean? yeah
<ShaneO> yes daftykins
<ShaneO> could you point me to a link for doing so by any chance?
<ObrienDave> ShaneO::: yes, you will be using GRUB for dual boot
<Slart> taime1: ok, I'm out of ideas.. I've been looking through the upstart documentation and checked where the files are on my system.. nothing really obvious leaps out at the moment.. but ask the channel again or ask in ##linux, there are plenty of people out there with better brains than I have =)
<ShaneO> I'm just unsure where to start
<aaas> ShaneO when considering win/lin solutions also consider virtual machines, linux in windows, cygwin, or second machine (remote connection or mouse sharing between machines)
<ObrienDave> ShaneO::: you should install windows first, because it might over write GRUB
<aaas> as well as dual-boot ;)
<daftykins> ShaneO: i don't think you really need a guide necessarily. just install Windows, it'll inevitably nuke GRUB so that Linux won't start anymore, then you'll need to reinstall GRUB
<ShaneO> aaas yes I tried I wanted to be able to do a little gaming but vmware won't allow me to
<Pei> what should be in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Pei> can someone patebin me theirs
<ShaneO> so windows than linux
<Pei> if someone would be so kind
<ObrienDave> ShaneO::: yes, you should install windows first
<ShaneO> ok
<ShaneO> thank yo
<ShaneO> *you
<wilee-nilee> Pei, Take a look here, you can make a list to compare. http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<ObrienDave> Pei:::  there is a website that will generate a custom list for you. i can't remember it just off hand
<Pei> i don't need the gen i need it for someone elses machine i am trying to help them over teamtalk
<Pei> their machine is not finding all the packages
<wilee-nilee> Installing windows first is not the important part but having windows in the first partitions is.
<Pei> we can't get openssh-server to install
<wilee-nilee> Pei, You wanted a souces.list make one there.
<roasted> Anybody on Ubuntu GNOME know how to adjust the timeout of the notification menu at the bottom of the screen? I'd like it to react faster.
<Pei> ok
<wilee-nilee> ShaneO, Installing windows first is not the important part but having windows in the first partitions is.
<aaas> which happens automatically if you install windows first
<aaas> assuming you want grub boot
<wilee-nilee> aaas, Sure, however if you have OS's already installed their are other options, reloading the mbr s chlds play.
<wilee-nilee> is* childs*
<ObrienDave> not for someone that has NOT done it before
<aaas> but the easiest way is for him to just put on windows hten linux...that's embroy play
<aaas> ;)
<aaas> embroy*
<aaas> embryo*
<aaas> haha
<FloodBot1> aaas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wilee-nilee> ObrienDave, Oh pleae windows or linux one or two commands, with 1000's of web pages how and the IRC.
<wilee-nilee> please*
 * wilee-nilee adds noobs to ignore
<schultza> where is the smbpasswd file now!?
<zerai> how do I fix this error: -bash: line 34: warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (zh_CN.GBK): No such file or directory
<histo> zerai: install the chinese locale you are trying to use
<histo> !locale | zerai
<ubottu> zerai: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<zerai> histo, it is
<histo> zerai: does the output of locale reflect that?
<histo> zerai: and locale -a | grep zh_CN.GBK    ? does that have any output?
<zerai> histo, nope
<histo> zerai: than that locale isn't present.
<histo> zerai: sudo locale-gen zh_CN.GBK
<zerai> /opt/patcher$ locale-gen zh_CN.GBK
<zerai> Generating locales...
<zerai>   zh_CN.GBK... up-to-date
<zerai> Generation complete.
<FloodBot1> zerai: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zerai> histo, that still gives nothing with the previous command
<studious> I wonder what verison of WireShark the NSA is using to sniff all US internet traffic
<BluesKaj> studious,  probly wrote their own app
<zerai> histo, and I just reinstalled zh_CN.GBK
<studious> to constantly be recording every second, every ISP 24/7/365  they must have unimaginable Brontobyte in their databases by now
<zerai> histo: any ideas?
<daftykins> studious: i hope you were joking on Wireshark :>
<BronyOkami> Well, hello..
<studious> <daftykins> sadly, I'm not
<studious> daftykins: think about it, if you run WireShark on your own network you see all traffic on the gateway
<daftykins> studious: DPI is a bit more advanced than that
<studious> this is the same strategy the NSA is using, at the data center ISP level for all US traffic
<studious> quite scary
<johnjohn101> what is DPI?
<gordonjcp> Deep Packet Inspection
<daftykins> anyway this is all off topic
<johnjohn101> as always!!
<daftykins> yeah the interesting bits :(
<stadd> Hey guys.. DOes any1 know how can I
<stadd> scan (using an epson SX525WD) on ubuntu 13.04?
<gordonjcp> !sane | stadd
<ubottu> stadd: Scanning software: Simple-Scan (GNOME), Xsane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<stadd> aight.. I'll check it out, thx.
<vlad_starkov> Question: I have RAID1 on a server with Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. Just checked `cat /proc/mdstat` and got `md1 : active raid1 sda2[0] sdb2[1](F) 975653696 blocks super 1.2 [2/1] [U_]`. It means I lost 1 disk in my RAID. How can I repair it?
<daftykins> vlad_starkov: checked SMART data to see if the disk isn't dead?
<vlad_starkov> daftykins: how can I do it properly?
<daftykins> what, check SMART data?
<vlad_starkov> yep
<code-11> Hey, anyone have a problem where ubuntu starts to look like windows 98 and all the file menus dissappear? I think I did sudo apt-get -f install and this happened.
<daftykins> vlad_starkov: well run disk utility and see if it can see each individual disk
<follower> does anyone know if there is a fix coming for integrated touch pads?
<vlad_starkov> daftykins: I'm on Ubuntu Server. So I have just console.
<zerai> histo, any ideas how to fix itt? I installed local-gen zh_CN.BGK and it still says it doesn't exists, even though it tells me its's u to date
<daftykins> vlad_starkov: i think there's a program smartctl. consider a livecd also
<smO3000> .
<vlad_starkov> daftykins: ok thanks!
<Rarrikins> How can I select a package from the standard Ubuntu repositories rather than a PPA using apt-get?
<code-11> I can't even bring up the terminal since the start menu has also dissappeared and ctrl-alt-t seems to do nothing
<smO3000> I've been having an issue with sendmail: Up until about 2 days ago I was able to use it with no issues for contact forms and lead catures for joomla sites. Since then I had an issue with the server where I had shut it down and when I had brought it back online I'm no able longer to sendmail.
<Sawny> Hi
<follower> does anyone know if there is a fix coming for integrated touch pads?
<daftykins> follower: #1 please do not repeat in the channel. #2 - all touchpads are integrated, so i have no idea what you mean? :)
<uhelp> How do I add a clock to the taskbar which doesn't track my gps location?  I expect to right-click to add but it doesn't happen that way.
<uhelp> I am using 12.04.2 LTS
<opentrans> Feel free, anyone, to straighten out my wording but I am trying to convert apache/php over from apache handling all php requests to CGI handling them. I have a script that has a php demo that uses dl. It runs, but only on CL in apache. In CGI I can use php with a browser with it.
<follower> daftukins. I cant seem to rest my thumb in the bottom left corner of the new touchpad
<opentrans> I'm having troble getting it switched. I have phpinfo installed on a GoDaddy site and it lists the Apache handler as CGI/FastCGI. Question -- should I see the same in my site when I have successfully switched to CGI?
<uhelp> Is there any other clock than the default one?
<uhelp> I much prefer a 24-hour clock with a date
<uhelp> Something like MMDD HHmm
<acer_> ciao a tutti
<uhelp> also, what is the HORRIBLE GIANT BAR on the left side of unity called?  How can I make it go away forever?
<piotrektt> uhelp: install other dist :)
<bigroomsmallhous> you can't do that
<uhelp> piotrektt: I wish I could install another distro -- but I am stuck with Microsoft and Ubuntu.
<piotrektt> uhelp: so you better get used to it. you can customize it a bit
<uhelp> bigroomsmallhous: can't?  why not?
<uhelp> piotrektt: can I set the width to 0px?
<piotrektt> uhelp: you can autohide it
<kostkon> uhelp, or install a different desktop environment
<piotrektt> uhelp: you can set icons for smaller ones
<johnjohn101> uhelp can you install another desktop? kde or xfce?
<uhelp> piotrektt/bigroomsmallhouse: why do they cram this thing down our throats?
<piotrektt> uhelp: well, i totaly love it
<bigroomsmallhous> bc put it in your mouth
<daftykins> follower: rest your thumb? what do you mean?
<uhelp> piotrektt: I don't like anything that isn't optional!
<piotrektt> uhelp: for me unity is the best - but you need to get used to it
<alexandergranase> Hey guys i need some help
<follower> use me middle to move the pointer and index or thumb to click
<kostkon> !ask | alexandergranase
<ubottu> alexandergranase: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<follower> when i rest another finger on there the pointer doesnt move
<alexandergranase> I just installed ubuntu 12.04 LTS on my new dell pc. Installation went good, then when i reboot the pc it just says. "No Boot Device Found. Press any key to reboot the machine_"
<alexandergranase> It was a dell with windows 8 and EUFI.
<uhelp> piotrektt: It is terrible!  In the past I had a blank screen and used center mouse button as start window.  That was THE BEST.
<uhelp> john: do you know what I install for blank screen with center mouse button as start menu?
<z0_> چه باحاله اینجا:]]
<piotrektt> uhelp: well, as ive said. u need to chose something different thatn unity if you don't like it. like someone said.
<uhelp> piotrektt: which do I choose for NOTHING on the screen until I click center mouse button or use hotkey to start application?
<bgardner> uhelp: What you describe sounds a lot like the xfce layout - you should see if xubuntu works for you.
<piotrektt> uhelp: i don't know that. u need to search for yourself :)
<z0_> هی کسی صدای منو میشنفه؟
<z0_> نمیشه وسط اینا با هم فارسی حرف زد
<uhelp> bgardner: thank you.  I will try downloading it.
<alexandergranase> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<uhelp> bgardner: is xubuntu also like 9000x faster than unity with no transitional effects?
<bigroomsmallhous> just stay with us its not that bad
<bgardner> uhelp: You can switch to xubuntu without uninstalling ubuntu, since it's the DE rather than the full OS.
<uhelp> bgardner: i will google it -- thank you
<bgardner> uhelp: 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop', then log out and choose Xubuntu for your session.
<piotrektt> uhelp: you can also consider sticking with unity. i did it for two months... and now seriously, can't imagine any kinde of gnomish DE
<bgardner> uhelp: But yes, no transitional effects.  Although Unity is not all that bad, really - you just have to adjust.
<uhelp> bgardner/piotrektt: I hate wasting time.  Thousands of seconds of transitional effects per year is not my idea of a good time when I could have been on holiday instead of watching animations of windows.
<Ice9> Hello, I'm running ubuntu 12.04 with a line6 ux2 sound card, and after about 3 mins of audio, the audio will quit until I unplug it or restart the computer
<bgardner> uhelp: I actually run Xubuntu for the same reason, but that's just preference - Unity has its merits.
<uhelp> bgardner: what are the merits?  so far I am not aware of even a single one?
<bigroomsmallhous> to be honest i dont know either...
<piotrektt> uhelp: the mega coll search tool, instantly finds what you look for
<piotrektt> uhelp: it learns your ways
<vlad_starkov> daftykins: When I do `sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdb` instead of normal disk information it returns ">> Terminate command early due to bad response to IEC mode page A mandatory SMART command failed: exiting. To continue, add one or more '-T permissive' options." It means the disk is failed?
<bgardner> uhelp: We're getting a bit off-topic.  Just try one of the other *buntu flavors until you find what you like.
<piotrektt> uhelp: so finding an app is fe. one key stroke after clicking U
<daftykins> vlad_starkov: it means it's time to read about what you're doing :(
<piotrektt> uhelp: reallty u need to start using it in daily tasks to see benefits
<vlad_starkov> daftykins: reading http://linux.die.net/man/8/mdadm
<daftykins> vlad_starkov: that's not really about smartctl is it though :( anywho i must leave
<vlad_starkov> daftykins: I just dealing with failed disk in RAID1, reading both with http://linux.die.net/man/8/smartctl
<vlad_starkov> daftykins: thanks for help!
<uhelp> everyone: thank you very much for your time.  I use hotkeys to start all my (common) applications and almost never use search.  I just need a fast, clean (empty is best) workspace, a hotkey assigned to everything, no bs-effects, and I am FAST.
<follower> does any one have an integrated touchpad? if so are you able to keep your index on the pad to click not tap and move the pointer with your middle finger withou the pointer stopping?
<daftykins> follower: i've never seen that be possible on a touchpad. ever.
<follower> on windows im able to do it
<dmiller309> Is there a way to emit a PropertiesChanged signal using Q_PROPERTIES? I'm trying to implement this: http://dbus.freedesktop.org/doc/dbus-specification.html#standard-interfaces-properties, as per http://www.mentby.com/Group/dbus/propertieschanged-signal-take-2.html? This is with the Qt5 DBus interface. I asked this under #ubuntu-app-devel, but no one is there.
<piotrektt> uhelp: np. but i will still argue that unity is uber-fast. so good luck in your search for something you really like.
<color> .
<bigroomsmallhous> whats a q property?
<dmiller309> Q_PROPERTY annotation: https://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/properties.html
<bigroomsmallhous> )~join #disambiguition
<piotrektt> uhelp: oh one more thing. when you hit special key in unity - you can launch anny app from the bar
<piotrektt> uhelp: just hitting a number
<piotrektt> uhelp: so you have builtin hotkey you can use.
<dmiller309> Declaring something Q_PROPERTY gives you READ/WRITE methods on it. If you're using QtDBus (which I am), then it makes it easier to export the properties over the DBus interface.
<color980> ...?
<zykotick9> uhelp: for a minimal environment, check out any of the *box window managers...
<bigroomsmallhous> oh cool it sounds like you are doing some programming
<dmiller309> Doing that programming :).
<dmiller309> piotrekkt, Do you mean Windows+theNumber?
<bigroomsmallhous> very geeky... what are you trying to accomplish
<paulbanks> weird, when i call xinput it hangswithout returning anything and then whole xserver starts crashing
<dgryski> The 'vagrant' package depends on 'virtualbox' (the dfsg version), but if I install virtualbox-4.2 from Oracle (the non-dfsg version), when I try to install vagrant it wants to remove virtualbox-42.
<dmiller309> I'm trying to control media players when the ScreenSaver state changes.
<dgryski> Should I just install vagrant from source?
<alexandergranase> Anyone has experience with ubuntu isntalaltion on a dell pc with eufi and legacy?
<lenz> Hey guys? Where do I get a good simple conky script for Ubuntu Gnome 13.04?
<OerHeks> lenz, ubuntu forum is full of examples, 1000+ pages > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865
<iNick> where would ubuntu (server) store ethernet linkage issues...  we had a server loose the internal lan, and trying to find timestamps or details on it
<iNick> which log :)
<k1l> iNick: dmesg and syslog in /var/logs
<iNick> k11: thanks, looking
<uhelp> I am back.  I decided to make an image of my drive before making changes for backup.  I was wondering when Ubuntu was coming to phone?  The reason I ask is I have an Android application I would like to port to be ready for release day-- but I don't know what that day is?
<uhelp> I have heard Ubuntu 13.10 but I am not sure if that is real?
<MonkeyDust> !phone
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<uhelp> I see I am on the wrong channel.  I will switch to #ubuntu-touch
<Baribal_> I installed libvirt-bin, which automagigally also installed and started libvirtd; as root. I assume it's running as root to get access to all the hardware? However, to run virt-manager, I have to be in the libvirtds group, Now how do I pull that off without giving myself unneccessary privileges?
<dfx0> hello
<bigroomsmallhous> hey guys are there known issues w hacking on this channel? my laptop seemed to overheat and sshutdown just now
<heffrik> hey, anyone here know what this type of data is: "5a6fd1f4" it's supposed to represent a value for time, but it's probably in some form of encryption so I don't know. the full line is: "InstallTime"=dword:5a6fd1f4
<Tex_Nick> bigroomsmallhous: that's an unlikley for your overhaet problem
<Jeruvy> heffrik try converting it to decimal.
<bigroomsmallhous> known issues in ubunutu then?
<bigroomsmallhous> for intel
<k1l> heffrik: is this a ubuntu problem?
<sp3ck> can anyone give me a hand with a thunderbird issue plz?
<heffrik> Jeruvy what do you mean and how do I do that?
<heffrik> k1l indirectly, if you want refer me to a more suitable channel and I'll leave
<k1l> heffrik: that looks like some windows registry value, if you ask me. so it would be ##windows then
<Baribal_> Where did gksudo go on Raring??
<Tex_Nick> bigroomsmallhous: if it's definately a heat problep ... i would chec h the cpu coolinf fan ... also the heatsink for dust
<heffrik> k1l noob here, why the double hash?
<bigroomsmallhous> the fan is working
<dmiller309> I don't think gksudo went anywhere. I'm running the 13.10 dev, and it's still there.
<Tex_Nick> new keyboard ... bad typos ^ :(
<dmiller309> $ whereis gksu
<dmiller309> gksu: /usr/bin/gksu /usr/bin/X11/gksu /usr/share/gksu /usr/share/man/man1/gksu.1.gz
<bigroomsmallhous> why is my laptop running hot in ubunutu? sony vaio i3 intell amd x86
<Baribal_> dmiller309, that helped, thanks.
<Jeruvy> heffrik http://www.binaryhexconverter.com/hex-to-decimal-converter or you can type it  in a google search field also and it will convert for you.
<Baribal_> bigroomsmallhous, checked for dust?
<k1l> heffrik: because the channel is not owned by microsoft. (for more info on that channelnaming ask in #freenode )
<bigroomsmallhous> vaio laptops sometimes shutdown automatically
<Tex_Nick> bigroomsmallhous: those fans suck dust into the heatsink ... check for dust ... there are a lot of other issues that cause a pc to shut down
<bigroomsmallhous> anyone know a way to fix?
<heffrik> k1l plus why would it be windows? The file was system.reg but I'm in ubuntu
<heffrik> Jeruvy thanks
<Jeruvy> heffrik can you pastebin the file?  !pastebin
<bigroomsmallhous> anyone point me to the process monitor for ubuntu pls
<Jeruvy> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<OerHeks> bigroomsmallhous, vaio? maybe you need this PPA, with vaiofanctrl > https://launchpad.net/~vaiofand/+archive/ppa
<bigroomsmallhous> for the poweruser
<k1l> heffrik: can you explain what you are doing at all?
<dmiller309> If you're using a Dell, you're going to have problems because those things are better ovens than computers. Mine overheated even while running memcheck.
<bigroomsmallhous> thanks oer
<dmiller309> Get a System76 and it doesn't overheat.
<bigroomsmallhous> ty
<bigroomsmallhous> all
<dmiller309> Hope you get it sorted out though.
<OerHeks> bigroomsmallhous, have fun
<bigroomsmallhous> i think vaio has a compatibleproblem
<k1l> heffrik: and i can only think of fiddeling with a isntalltime in a windows registry for warez. so that is neither a topic in here
<bigroomsmallhous> yes ty oerhenks
<BigFist> I have an two DVD Installation (ISOs) - wine game. And during install I need to switch disk. If I unmount DISK1 it doesn't really disappear from files tree. Only eject icon. Mounting second disk as DISC2 doesn't help. Installer searches for files only on first Disk. What to do ?
<OerHeks> BigFist, see WineHQ database hoto install multiple disks for your game/app
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<foobArrr> I have a strange problem since upgrading to 13.04. I'm using xfce with compiz. when I have several maximized windows (or several windows with the right top corner in the same spot), somtimes when I click the X to close a window, not the window in the front but a window in the back gets closed. I tried with both gtk-window-decorator and emerald, same result. any ideas?
<tonyt> i have a dual boot win 7 and xubuntu set up . xubuntu is installed on a external usb hard drive . can i install ubuntu to that external drive with out messing anything up ?
<Baribal_> Does lightning interfere with WLAN? Otherwise my router is performing _badly_.
<dmiller309> foobArrr, it sounds like you have a problem with metacity and the way it interacts with compiz.
<dmiller309> Have you tried messing with the "window decorations" settings in the CompizConfig Settings Manager?
<aarobc> Hey, so I'm on 13.04, and I can't for the life of me figure out how to send the alt key to a program. I have to be able to alt+click, and every time I try that, it moves the window instead.
<k1lled> http://postimg.org/image/ojcuh1n0p/full/ - how i can fix that?
<foobArrr> dmiller309: if it's metacity related, would that affect emerald? no I havn't changed any of those settings beside the "Command" field, as said I tried emerald and gtk-window-decorator there.
<Guest49223> i need help with xubuntu  on youtube all video are fuzzy
<ObrienDave> Guest49223*** ask on xubuntu channel please
<Guest49223> ok thanks
<dmiller309> foobArr Sorry, I'm not too familiar with emerald; that's all I know. If you kill compiz and just run the metacity window decorator, the problem will probably go away, but that's not what you want.
<wilee-nilee> tonyt, How does Xubuntu run on a external, a bit slow? WE can't really commeant on additional OS's without details of what is there a screen shot of gparted looking at the external would be helpful.
<tonyt> ya it runs a little slow . i was just wanting to install unbuntu . i was just wondering will it wreck the dual boot
<tonyt> i guess ill try it and see what happenes
<wilee-nilee> tonyt, asking if it will be wrecked without details is not very helpful, multibooting is effected by variables.
<tonyt> it dual boots fine now . i dont know what else to provide . xubuntu is installed now on the external . i want to install unbuntu over it
<wilee-nilee> tonyt, A screen shot of the external is to much here?
<bekks> tonyt: Just install the package "ubuntu-desktop"
<k1lled> http://postimg.org/image/ojcuh1n0p/full/ - how i can fix that?
<wilee-nilee> +1 on the ubuntu-desktop
<Slart> k1lled: easiest way is to boot into windows on the machine and run checkdisk from there.. it's been a while since I looked at this but I don't think there is a fsck for ntfs available in linux
<Slart> k1lled: that is assuming you are dual-booting on the machine in question
<k1lled> i am with dual boot, yes, win 8 + ubuntu 13.04
<Pyru> Hi there, I have an nvidia card, with optimus technology (newer laptop, IdeaPad Y580). It has a 3rd generation Intel GPU, and an nvidia geforce 660m GTX discrete GPU. I installed bumblebee and to my knowledge it's working. optirun glxspheres shows a good framerate, and is telling me it's using the gtx 660m. Now, I can only get the OS to boot useing "nomodeset" flag. And when in the Unity desktop,
<Pyru> performance is very bad. By that, I mean visual effects are "slow" and "choppy". Any help is appreciated
<k1lled> in windows i have no problem with this
<Slart> k1lled: doesn't surprise me.. but run the disk check anyway.. it will probably find some minor thing to fix and then do a normal shutdown.. no hibernation or such
<tskorte> Hello, I want to upgrade bluez to 5.6 but have no idea how. I'm thinking about compiling from source but not to sure how to - is there a ppa I can add?
<Slart> tskorte: this channel mostly deals with regular vanilla ubuntu... google might be your best bet when it comes to finding specialized repositories
<k1lled> what exacly i must check?? never before i have problem with hard
<k1lled> 12.04, 12.10 - no problems
<k1lled> 13.04 ... and
<Slart> k1lled: just a regular disk check.. I've never run windows 8 but in windows 7 I would right click on a drive, select tools and run the disk scan thingy..
<tskorte> Slart, yah, I've tried that with no particular luck. What if I rephrase my question: When trying to bring bluetooth dongle up (hciconfig hci0 up) I get a connection timed out error. Anyone experienced this?
<tskorte> :)
<k1lled> win8 is same. Okey i will
<k1lled> after this i will come back here, now restart
<Slart> k1lled: ok
<Slart> tskorte: bluetooth is black magic if you ask me.. I'm happy it has worked for me in the past but I have no idea how to troubleshoot it. Unless you've got some reason to believe that upgrading will fix your problem I would look elsewhere first
<Slart> tskorte: as always, googling for the error message is a good first start.. running commands in a terminal (possibly with -v) is also a good thing to try.. check the logs /var/log/syslog and /var/log/kern.log might also give you good information
<tskorte> Slart: I hear ya! I thought I read somewhere that it was a bug in bluez in < 5.00 but now I see that it's supposed to be < 4.96, ubuntu 13.04 runs 4.101 so I'm out of ideas.
<tskorte> Slart, sure, IRC is always the last resort. No use in wasting peoples time when a google search might help.
<Dr_willis> askubuntu.com is normally  my first stop these days.
<tskorte> Dr_willis, yah. It's amazing!
<Slart> tskorte: people on IRC has in some way already decided that they want their time wasted if you ask me =) I wouldn't really suggest googling normally but it seems a bit quiet in here at the moment
<Dr_willis> now if people would search askubuntu.com and understand how its supposed to work instead of asking the same question over and over on the site.. ;P
<tskorte> I found this workaround on launchpad, as it is a bug apparantly but I'm unsure how to download the ubuntus 'linux-source'. Someone posted a patch on launchpad which should help.
<tskorte> Slart, haha, true that.
<Dr_willis> bbl
<k1lled> again dont work, i still cant open my hard
<k1lled> same error
<Slart> k1lled: did you find any errors when you did the disk check?
<k1lled> Slart:  - nope
<k1lled> at windows, all is good
<k1lled> work perf, no error in check
<Slart> k1lled: and you're sure you did a normal shutdown.. no hibernation, suspend or such?
<k1lled> yes, shut down, when my laptop was down, i click my power off button, to start
<Slart> k1lled: how fast does it boot up? are your programs still running when it comes back?
<k1lled> i cant undarstand a quest, my english is bad..
<Slart> k1lled: no worries.. there are two ways to shut down a computer.. normal (full) shutdown.. everything is killed and power turned off.. then there is hibernation (kind of like some animals do in winter) where everything is saved to the hard drive and when you start up the computer again it loads everything and your programs are still running, documents in office are still open and such
<KeyboardNotFound> can i run mac os app on ubuntu ?
<ColdRain> KeyboardNotFound: Nope
<Slart> k1lled: you have to do a full shutdown.. not hibernation  when you exit windows .. otherwise you'll get the error you described
<k1lled> Slart:  i know what is hibernate and shut down, and what is diff.
<holstein> KeyboardNotFound: nothing is preventing any application from being made to run on linux/ubuntu.. ask the developers if it will run on ubuntu
<k1lled> and i never use this option hibernate - this is most stupid thing
<Slart> k1lled: it might be called something like "fast restart" in windows.. it might also be enabled by default
<k1lled> dude i know how to shut down my pc
<k1lled> and i dont know what is the problem
<k1lled> but
<k1lled> my windows have no problem
<k1lled> at 12.04 and 12.10 no problems too, but 13.04 cant mount this
<Pyru> Hi there, I have an nvidia card, with optimus technology (newer laptop, IdeaPad Y580). It has a 3rd generation Intel GPU, and an nvidia geforce 660m GTX discrete GPU. I installed bumblebee and to my knowledge it's working. optirun glxspheres shows a good framerate, and is telling me it's using the gtx 660m. Now, I can only get the OS to boot useing "nomodeset" flag. And when in the Unity desktop,
<Pyru> performance is very bad. By that, I mean visual effects are "slow" and "choppy". Any help is appreciated
<Slart> k1lled: http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/6320-fast-startup-turn-off-windows-8-a.html
<k1lled> bro, this is useless...
<Slart> k1lled: you can also try using the option to "restart" instead of "shutdown"
<holstein> !volunteers | k1lled
<ubottu> k1lled: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<z_-> If I put ubuntu on my laptop, will the FN keys works? and can I expect better battery life (after tweaking)?
<k1lled> i use few times "restart" today at my windows, and always my ubuntu cantttttttttttt mount my parts ..
<Slart> z_-: perhaps and perhaps =/
<studmeister> Hi everyone. I am trying to find an easy way to install the i965 driver for my laptop. I am running Ubuntu 12.04.
<holstein> k1lled: what exatly used to work in 12.04 that is not working in 13.04? what is not mounting?
<Slart> k1lled: then I don't really know what could cause this.. sorry
<k1lled> holstein:  moment
<z_-> Slart: If i try "use Ubuntu" from the disk, is this a good way to verify?
<k1lled> http://postimg.org/image/ojcuh1n0p/full/ - look...
<holstein> z_-: better battery life compared to what?
<k1lled> Slart:  told me the problem come from win8, bad shutdown
<z_-> holstein: Win7/8.
<k1lled> but i know how to shut down
<Slart> z_-: depending on the laptop model and such it might range from "everything works out of the box" to "nothing works and noone knows if it will get better"
<Slart> z_-: yes, running the live ubuntu thing will at least tell you if some things will work
<k1lled> z_-: FN buttons will work, but battery will work same time like windows
<holstein> k1lled: did you confirm that the message is not true? have you tried mounting it read only?
<z_-> Slart: Great thanks I'll test.
<holstein> actually, battery life can be much worse in linux, due to driver support, typically
<Slart> z_-: on my laptop I had about half the battery life compared to windows.. after lots of tweaking I've now got about 25% better battery time
<k1lled> how i can mount it read only
<z_-> Slart: Tweakings hard to do?
<holstein> k1lled: i would read the message in the image you linked me, and try what is suggests.. ro
<z_-> Slart: I got a Vizio laptop on Win8 and FN/battery life don't work well. hence Why I want to try ubuntu -_-
<Slart> z_-: not really hard but lots of trial and error.. creating small scripts and such.. it takes some patience and a lot of rebooting =)
<z_-> Slart: fuuuuuuu
<Slart> well.. you're welcome I guess..
<holstein> z_-: if flawless hardware support is the most important thing, you should use what the vendor suggests and intended you to use.. if you are willing to tinker, and compromise, you might enjoy linux/ubuntu
<studmeister> Hi everyone. I am trying to find an easy way to install the i965 driver for my laptop. I am running Ubuntu 12.04
<z_-> holstein: Thanks. I will try with the trial thingy see how it is first. It can't really be worse tbh ^^
<holstein> studmeister: intel drivers are just included.. what the issue?
<studmeister> When I go to run a program, it is telling me that it can not find the i965 driver.
<holstein> it?
<k1lled> holstein: ...... mmm
<holstein> studmeister: what is "it"
<holstein> studmeister: if you have that *exact* message, please share
<studmeister> It's Singularity Viewer.
<studmeister> Here is a link to what is said in the terminal window... http://paste.ubuntu.com/5781939/
<Slart> ter: if you have that *exact* message, please share
<Slart> 00:50 < studmeister> It's Singularity Viewer.
<Kr> hi
<Slart> oops.. sorry
<Kr> hello.
<holstein> studmeister: you dont think its a bug in the program? "The program 'singularity-do-not-run-directly' received an X Window System error.
<studmeister> Its ok Slart. =)
<studmeister> It does it on the Firestorm Viewer as well as the SecondLife Viewer as well, so I think it is missing the driver.
<Kr> ulan
<Kr> yarak kafalýlar
<holstein> studmeister: what driver are you using? in a terminal lscpi -v ..you can share that via pastebin if you need
<foobArrr> dmiller309: if it's metacity related, would that affect emerald? no I havn't changed any of those settings beside the "Command" field, as said I tried emerald and gtk-window-decorator there.
<studmeister> The terminal is telling me it can't find the lscpi command.
<holstein> studmeister: lspci .. sorry
<studmeister> Ok, I figured that out... Here's the patebin. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5781949/
<studmeister> it looks like it is using the 915 driver.
<holstein> studmeister: looks like you are using the driver you should be using.. have you tried xswat ppa?
<studmeister> No. I am brand new, and trying to learn it.
<holstein> studmeister: where are you getting these applications that are failing?
<studmeister> From their websites, they are not listed in the Application Center
<holstein> studmeister: then, you need to ask them for help.. there is nothing "wrong" with ubuntu.. you are using the driver you are meant to use
<studmeister> Ok, thank you.
<holstein> could be they dont support your version of ubuntu...
<clickclack> is anyone else having troubles running app store on 13.10?
<dmiller309> Nope, works fine for me.
<dmiller309> I just started the app store and it runs fine.
<clickclack> could i post my error from running it in terminal? maybe you see something
<clickclack> http://pastebay.net/1241735 there it is
<OerHeks> !raring | clickclack  you better join #ubuntu+1 for raring support
<ubottu> clickclack  you better join #ubuntu+1 for raring support: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.04
<clickclack> thank you, first time using this chan
<OerHeks> your welcome, and have fun
<OxGOOSE> KUBUNTU RULES
<holstein> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<OxGOOSE> I know :)  I was kidding
<OxGOOSE> How is everyone?
<holstein> !ot | OxGOOSE
<ubottu> OxGOOSE: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<OxGOOSE> Got it, thank you!
<SaxX> hi
<SaxX> anybody available to tell me why i can't access to phpmyadmin
<SaxX> ?
<wilee-nilee> !details | SaxX
<ubottu> SaxX: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<^Mike> What should I use to stream media (audio and video) to my andoid (on my home lan)
<SaxX> sorry
<SaxX> so i am under Ubuntu 12.04 TLS
<SaxX> i have just installed lamp
<SaxX> everything remain good except the fact i can't access to localhost/phpmyadmin
<^Mike> Did you install phpmyadmin?
<wilee-nilee> ^Mike, I think you can do that with airdroid from google play
<^Mike> sweeeeeeet, I'll check it out
<^Mike> my alternative is to try sshfs or something, but that's probably not the best idea :)
<SaxX> yes i do ^Mike
<^Mike> SaxX: and what happens when you navigate to the phpmyadmin URL?
<SaxX> and when i type head /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf
<OerHeks> SaxX, how do you start myphpadmin ? <yourrIP>/phpmyadmin ?
<SaxX> i can't see the alias that it's made
<SaxX> localhost/phpmyadmin
<Gabboz> ^Mike, take a peek at subsonic too
<^Mike> wilee-nilee: airdroid looks like a remote control panel for your android device, rather than anything to do with streaming media. I guess you can transfer files :X
<Gabboz> airdroid isn't what you want(i use that app).
<^Mike> yeah, subsonic looks like it'll cover me for audio
<wilee-nilee> ^Mike, Airdroid is a wireless communication, I thought I saw a streaming option.
<Gabboz> ^Mike,  it does video too
<^Mike> Gabboz: subsonic does?
<Gabboz> subsonic transcodes(audio/video) on the fly.
<Gabboz> i think mencode is the main app behind all that
<^Mike> awesome
<Gabboz> ^Mike, FYI, there is a fork of that project where the goal was completely free(some felt the donation being enforced was tasteless).  I don't know the name of that fork tho
<Gabboz> ^Mike, its called supersonic
<^Mike> yeah, I just found it
<luiscinema> hey
<luiscinema> oh no
<luiscinema> ok guys
<luiscinema> themill
<luiscinema> is me
<luiscinema> chuck
<luiscinema> hey
<luiscinema> flood
<luiscinema> bot
<luiscinema> }1
<luiscinema> yhey
<FloodBot1> luiscinema: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<luiscinema> ah ok
<luiscinema> Floodbot1
<luiscinema> is anyone here
#ubuntu 2013-06-20
<luiscinema> ah
<luiscinema> good
<luiscinema> is me
<luiscinema> and
<luiscinema> not
<FloodBot1> luiscinema: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<luiscinema> aha
<luiscinema> tell me
<luiscinema> please
<luiscinema> your world is beautiful
<matt_489> Hi folks - I'm looking to buy a new laptop. Project Sputnik sounds awesome, but I'd like to know if there is something better. Is the thinkpad x-1 carbon compatible and better?
<luiscinema> or not
<luiscinema> hi
<luiscinema> matt
<FloodBot1> luiscinema: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jeruvy> luiscinema don't flood
<luiscinema> ok
<luiscinema> ich dont flood
<luiscinema> matttt
<luiscinema> congratulations by your new laptop
<luiscinema> ist crazy
<Jeruvy> luiscinema if you are looking to chat this is the wrong channel.  Feel free to ask you support question though.
<luiscinema> am sorry
<luiscinema> what is it?
<luiscinema> ubuntu studio or ubuntu
<luiscinema> I use ubuntu studio and you?
<luiscinema> ahhh thi is  a  bored....
<matt_489> If there is a better channel to ask this on, I'll go there.
<Catalystic> http://www.uberent.com/pa/
<luiscinema> flood bot 2
<TheUsD> Anyone in here worked with HotBrick firewalls?
<TheUsD> Or know of a good channel to get information about them
<TheUsD> #routers
<wilee-nilee> TheUsD, I doubt there is a channel, not here for sure.
<Nick119119> Hello, All of you Ubuntu channel  goers! I'm having an instalation error, if someone could help me out I would be incredibly greatful
<fwe>  i was in project that was failing and as a result got my probation period extended. they said my programming skills were not that good. however an expert programmer was brought in and the project is still failing. the project manager and i had had an argument and that is why he tried to sabotage me. do you feel the boss knows the truth now?
<wilee-nilee> !details | Nick119119
<ubottu> Nick119119: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Nick119119> It's just a weird error, I have it on disk and choose to install, but when I get to the part where it's supposed to ask if I want to install over or alongside win7, it just instead asks me to delete win7 or choose 'something else', and I'm trying to install ubuntu 13.04 64 bit
<badzavrza> http://www.california-roleplay.org/
<badzavrza> http://www.california-roleplay.org/
<FloodBot1> badzavrza: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wilee-nilee> Nick119119, post a screenshot of gparted, sounds like you have 4 primary partitions already the limit in a mbr setup.
<wilee-nilee> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Nick119119> I do have ubuntu 12.04 installed, but I'm trying to install over that
<wlin> LL
<mfdl> can anyone help me out with a weird networking problem? My samba share activates only after a user logs in. However, my monitor died on me and I want to continue accessing my files via the share.
<wilee-nilee> Nick119119, Then use the something other option and point the install at that partition and mount is /
<mfdl> actually, never mind the share just showed up after refreshing
<wilee-nilee> Nick119119, YOU lose what is there do you need anything in 12.04?
<Nick119119> How can I tell which partition has my old Ubuntu? sda3 says windows loader, but the rest say nothing. And no, I already backed up all of my old data
<Gabboz> Hi.  Ubuntu 12.04 server.  Is it possible to mount a location between two servers with ssh?  As I understand it sshfs is a FUSE item.  Thanks.
<psusi> wilee-nilee, you don't if you don't check the format box
<wilee-nilee> Nick119119, Open gparted on the live cd take a screen shot and imagebin it, prtsc key takes a pic.
<psusi> Gabboz, so what if it's fuse?
<wilee-nilee> psusi, Ah, would not do that myself.
<Gabboz> can fuse run on server version?
<psusi> yea
<psusi> you can run anything you want on server
 * Catalystic is listening to 03 - Highpersonic Whomen - Critical Moments (Daytripper Mix).mp3
<Gabboz> ok. lets pretend I have somewhere.com port 600 as a ssh.  what cmd syntax would I use to mount a dir on the other server?
<musca> you can send anything through ssh tunnels
<Gabboz> musca, i agree i just dont know how to set as a mount
<Nick119119> http://imagebin.org/261935
<psusi> Gabboz, not sure, never used sshfs myself... check the man page
<wilee-nilee> Nick119119, Did you install ubuntu from windows originally, I see no ext type partitions.
<Nick119119> Yes, I didn't have a blank disk or usb at the time. That's why I installed 12.04 inthe first place, it had a windows installer
<wilee-nilee> Nick119119, YOu have 4 primary partitions you can not add another. You will have to deal with saving what you need from one there, then making a extended in its place for logical types for the ubuntu and swap.
<ccclipsss> I'm trying to dual boot Ubuntu with Linux Mint but when I try to create a boot disk via DVD I can't boot from the CD no matter what route I go (adjusting bios settings and such), and a USB doesn't even show up.
<Nick119119> Alright, newb question time then, how do I specifically see what is on one of the partitions?
<psusi> ccclipsss, how did you burn the cd?
<wilee-nilee> Nick119119,  You might want to check with the ##windows channel understanding the partitions you have and what is there.
<ccclipsss> psusi Startup Disk Creater and unetbootin
<ccclipsss> When doing the DVD I used k3b
<Nick119119> Okay, thank you very much!
<Gabboz> psusi, works well. syntax is odd with non-default port but works.. thanks
<wilee-nilee> Nick119119, I would also make sure this is a mbr not uefi gpt setup, I assume it isn't but ths is rather important
<wilee-nilee> *this
<psusi> ccclipsss, well then you have to figure out how to tell your bios to boot that drive
<ccclipsss> psusi When I try to change the boot order, I make the CD drive the main priority and that doesn't work, and when I try to manually select it, it doesn't show up at all.
<ccclipsss> If it makes a difference this was originally a windows 8 computer.
<Gabboz> ccclipsss, is secure boot involved?
<psusi> ccclipsss, which iso are you using?  you might go into the bios and see if there's an option to disable secure boot, it can cause problems
<ccclipsss> I believe secure boot is enabled.
<Gabboz> turn it off
<ccclipsss> I will try to disable it.
<psusi> it it came with windows 8 it had secure boot enabled... it's required for the windows 8 logo
<ccclipsss> While I'm in the BIOS menu are there any other options I should look at and/or possibly adjust?
<Gabboz> ccclipsss, boot order is convenient but not necessary
<ccclipsss> Thanks guys, I'll give it a shot.
 * Catalystic is listening to 01 - Stereofeld - Zwirbeldrusenfunk.mp3
<psusi> another sticking point with windows 8 is that when you tell it to shut down, it really just hibernates, making booting another os a problem... disable "fast boot"
<ccclipsss> Okay.
<Gabboz> psusi, interesting.  where is that setting in win8?
<psusi> dunno, I stopped using windows after xp
 * Gabboz still has to use win stuff.
<Gabboz> ahh its a common entry in blogspace
<Catalystic> a friend of mine tell me that windows svhost is a trojan
<con-man> how do I change/disable the alt hotkey for the sidebar?
<ccclipsss> psusi I disabled secure boot and it still didn't work. When I go into the boot options it doesn't even show my CD drive. If I put my Ubuntu boot disk in it will load up the way it's supposed to, and it will show my CD drive in boot options.
<ccclipsss> However, any other boot disk I try does not work.
<ccclipsss> I burned the Ubuntu disk in Windows 8. I have burned the others in Ubuntu.
<Gabboz> ccclipsss, is your machine a whitebox or a brand name?
<ccclipsss> it's an HP
<Gabboz> have you googled your make model with install ubuntu?
<Gabboz> see if others went through same issue?
<ccclipsss> I will try that now.
<Gabboz> HP what?
<Gabboz> u tryin to install 12.04 or something newer?
<Tex_Nick> Catalystic:  http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/what-is-svchostexe-and-why-is-it-running/
<ccclipsss> hp 2000-2b43dx
<ccclipsss> I'm trying to dual boot Ubuntu 12.04 with Linux Mint 13 KDE.
<ccclipsss> I already have Ubuntu installed.
<Gabboz> ah
<ccclipsss> For some reason I am unable to create a boot disk that works. I go through all of the procedures to create it, even using google to find alternate methods to create one, but it just doesn't work. But it puzzles me because the Ubuntu boot disk works just fine.
<wilee-nilee> ccclipsss, Not much difference between mint and ubuntu other than desktops, which are available in the ubuntu repos, and some codecs included on the mint install.
<ccclipsss> wilee-nilee Thanks. I'll look into that. It doesn't satisfy my curiosity of why boot disks aren't working though :\
<Gabboz> ccclipsss, have you MD5d the ISO you downloaded?
<psusi> ccclipsss, what?  you just said that it works, and that it doesn't
<ccclipsss> psusi The Ubuntu boot disk works just fine. However, any other boot disk I create with any other OS on it does not work.
<psusi> ccclipsss, well, you'd have to take that up with the other OS then ;)
<wilee-nilee> ccclipsss, I am not up on W8 stuff so on that I can't help, the boot disk not sure, the usb's should show on a computer that new. There is a boot from menu outside the bios I use rather then the bios to boot other media...etc, I assume it is there in a uefi.
<ccclipsss> Gabboz I have not MD5d any ISO that I have downloaded.
<wilee-nilee> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Gabboz> ccclipsss, i would verify what you downloaded is what was intended.. get the md5 from mint and cross reference
<wilee-nilee> mint should have the sums to compare
<Gabboz> yup
<foobArrr> I have a strange problem since upgrading to 13.04. I'm using xfce with compiz. when I have several maximized windows, somtimes when I click the X to close a window, not the window in the front but a window in the back gets closed. I tried with both gtk-window-decorator and emerald, same result. any ideas?
<Gabboz> foobArrr, have you tried this scenario in another user account?
<foobArrr> Gabboz: no, but I will now :)
<Gabboz> just to rule out userspace issue
<deviantintegral> is there a way to back up an mdadm superblock before rebuilding with --create -- assume-clean? is it worth even trying?
<Gabboz> deviantintegral, might wana gloss over this for ideas.. http://askubuntu.com/questions/69086/mdadm-superblock-recovery
<rhizome> my usb key is not mounting well. i have pmount installed and nothing in fstab (and i'm pretty sure nothing relevant in udev)
<deviantintegral> thanks Gabboz. google is failing because it keeps confusing ext superblocks with mdadm superblock
<psusi> deviantintegral, why would you try to recreate the array in the first place?  this is generally a bad move
<deviantintegral> psusi: i have 3 drives, 2 were throwing smart warnings. Got replacements, and started to swap / rebuild the drive that was closer to death. During the rebuild the other drive failed :(
<psusi> deviantintegral, time to restore from backup then
<deviantintegral> so, now I'm trying to rebuild with the other drive. The main issue is, I can't --assemble them because the newer drive thinks the drive I've put back in is failed
<deviantintegral> since it's on the same device node
<deviantintegral> yeah, this set might be toast.
<akurilin> Quick question, what do you do if the ethernet card on one's motherboard is not detected by Ubuntu 12.04 at install?
<ccclipsss> Gabboz I checked the md5 and the one I download matches the one on the Mint website.
<Gabboz> ccclipsss, do you have another PC to test this disc with?
<ccclipsss> Unfortunately I don't, but I could possibly get one tomorrow. I'll give that a shot.
<Gabboz> fyi, i have seen some distros simply not boot to a PC and never did discover why
<Moonlightning> Every time I boot my laptop, it seems to take about half a minute to ready the swap device. I think that's because it's encrypted; is there anything I can do to make that faster? It's kind of annoying.
<spark_> i need help ... i can't use my netbook at all i am using ubuntu 10.04 lts and got some weird beheviour like when i click it seams that i can't interact any thing it just grab it and move it , it is annoying. i tryed to reboot did nothing the problem  is still on, it was running fine this morning and now it just does that alt lock thing wich make my netbook unusable at all , some one knows about that ?
<wilee-nilee> ccclipsss, Have you checked the boot from menu outside the bios, sometimes computers wont boot a disc or usb otherwse.
<ccclipsss> wilee-nilee I have, and the CD drive doesn't even show up in the menu.
<wilee-nilee> !10.04 | spark_
<ubottu> spark_: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<wilee-nilee> !eol | spark_
<ubottu> spark_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ccclipsss> wilee-nilee It shows up if I put the Ubuntu boot disk in, which I burned with Windows 8, but any image I burn in Ubuntu doesn't show up.
<ccclipsss> Perhaps it is a problem with the way I am creating the boot disk?
<wilee-nilee> ccclipsss, Really, I wonder of uefi setups are different here, a tweak needed to see it.
<wilee-nilee> ccclipsss, YOu want to burn it as an image is all.
<ccclipsss> I have an option in the boot menu to boot from UEFI, but all of the directories lead to dead ends.
<Gabboz> ccclipsss, i make ISOs with the gui, i right click on the .iso and choose write disc.  if you want cmd line you can go that way too
<spark_> wilee-nilee thank's for that but since unity does not work with my cg at all i can't use the newer release
<ccclipsss> Gabboz I have attempted it that way as well.
<alexandergranase> #join #frogatto
<foobArrr> Gabboz: I couldn't reproduce it in a quick test with a second user account
<wilee-nilee> spark_, Cool, there are about 50 desktops to choose from though, 10.04 is not supported here is all, just a heads up, I would get a supported OS.
<ccclipsss> My only theory is that Ubuntu isn't burning the images properly, maybe because it doesn't agree with my hardware the way Windows 8 did. I will take your advice and attempt to see if it works on another computer in order to rule that out.
<Gabboz> foobArrr, then you can either re-create your account or wipe the settings...unless you wish to track down the exact setting causing your issue
<Gabboz> ccclipsss, the write to disc option might work better for you too
<Frazzled> Hello
<Frazzled> Anybody here know why an Ubuntu installation would crash?
<SDr> hi guys, on linode dashboard, my ubuntu box shows extreme CPU, and outgoing traffic spikes around 8am, for which I can't see any relevant record in /etc/crontab .any suggestions on how to locate what's going on in there?
<ikonia> SDr: I suspect it's worth just asking linode directly
<ccclipsss> Gabboz is it possible that the issue is Ubuntu writing it to an -rw disc?
<cristiangomez> hi
<foobArrr> Gabboz: I wish to track down the exact setting causing the issue, starting from scratch would be to much work. but I don't even know where to start. (If all else fails, I'll restore the 12.10 backups, I guess)
<ikonia> SDr: the linode builds are not ubuntu builds, but custom spins, and they are on potentially over subscribed hosts
<ikonia> SDr: also you won't be able to see "everything" that goes on , so ask linnode for help
<Gabboz_AFK> foobArrr, no need.. just copy/move your data to the new user account and move on
<Jeruvy> Frazzled how did it crash?  Can you review /var/log/messages?
<Gabboz_AFK> ccclipsss, shouldnt matter. .i STILL use cd/rw :P
<Frazzled> One sec!
<Gabboz_AFK> back later
<Maple__> Hi. On 12.04 LTS Desktop, the clock is persistently getting slow by a minute or a few after several days; in Time & Date settings, the time is retrieved automatically from the Internet, yet it's still a few minutes behind.
<Maple__> I have to click it again to make it select the right time...
<Frazzled> Just for further information, this is not the only Linux Distro I have had difficulty installing: I haven't been able to install Xubuntu 12.04 LTS or 13.04 either.
<ikonia> Maple__: what source are you syncing your clock from
<ccclipsss> I think I will install a windows partition and see if it works that way before I go on the hunt for another PC to attempt this on.
<Jeruvy> Maple__ is this on a Virtual machine?
<cristiangomez> ALLChaN
<Frazzled> Maple__ You might be having an issue with that watch battery in the motherboard if the other OS has time issues as well.
<Frazzled> @jeruvy: It's saying it's an issue with ubiquity 2.14.6; it's a Bug; 2.9.2-0ubuntu8
<Jeruvy> Frazzled hmm, I no nothing about ubiquity sorry.
<Frazzled> I have this Ubuntu install on a pendrive and installed it on another machine; it's working fine...
<Frazzled> This machine has not been able to install anything today.
<Frazzled> Xubuntu 12.04, Xubuntu 13.04, Linux Mint 15, Ubuntu 13.04....
<Frazzled> The difference here is that Ubuntu actually reports an issue while the other say there's a "read" error.
<Jeruvy> Frazzled read errors can indicate a bad/going bad HDD.
<Moonlightning> Every time I boot my laptop, it seems to take about half a minute to ready the swap device. I think that's because it's encrypted; is there anything I can do to make that faster? It's kind of annoying.
<ikonia> unencypt it ?
<Frazzled> Hmm... I ran UBCD and tried the Seagate utility and it said the HDD was fine though.
<ikonia> why have you encypted it in the first place ?
<Moonlightning> Security reasons.
<ikonia> Moonlightning: really..you have data that is THAT sensative in swap
<Frazzled> Lol, typical reason for encryption...
 * Moonlightning is paranoid. >.>
<mpsan> Hello ALL: Would UBUNTU 13.04 + KDE=KUBUNTU 13.04?
<ikonia> Moonlightning: what data do you think is beign held in swap that is that sensitive
<ikonia> encyption for the average user is just a waste of time and effort.
<Frazzled> @mpsan: basically
<Frazzled> Any ideas Jeruvy?
<gordonjcp> encrypting swap is just silly
<gordonjcp> disk encryption generally is a waste of time
<gordonjcp> it's a great way to lose data, but other than that
<Jeruvy> Frazzled I'd be suspicious of that disk.
<mpsan> OK, My UBUNTU 13.04 works from DVD in trial mode. KUBUNTU 13.04 does not! It gets to a few icons and then the screen is garbage. KUBUNTU 12.10 is OK!
<gordonjcp> Frazzled: read errors from the hard disk?
<Moonlightning> Ehh, I dunno, there are people around here that know how to take a hard disk out of a laptop…
<ikonia> Moonlightning: so ?#
<Moonlightning> So I don't quite trust them.
<Frazzled> gordonjcp: No, my Ubuntu 13.04 installer crashed from pendrive and is saying it's a ubiquity issue
<ikonia> Moonlightning: yes, but really....what "secure" data do you have that's being held in swap ?
<gordonjcp> Frazzled: tried another pen drive?
<gordonjcp> why are you even using swap, anyway?
<Moonlightning> Anything might end up in swap if I run out of memory
<gordonjcp> what is this, 1983?
<ikonia> Moonlightning: yes, but really.....
<gordonjcp> Moonlightning: two things
<ikonia> Moonlightning: you've chosen to encypt swap...there is an overhead for that
<Frazzled> gordonjcp: I have tried, between 2 pendrives, Xubuntu 12.04 LTS, Xubuntu 13.04, Linux Mint 15, and Ubuntu 13.04
<gordonjcp> Moonlightning: disk encryption causes way more problems than it solves
<gordonjcp> Moonlightning: also
<gordonjcp> you're just not that interesting
<gordonjcp> Moonlightning: sorry to have to break it to you like this, but no-one cares about your unencrypted data
<Moonlightning> Fair enough. My question is, can I make that overhead a little less noticeable?
<ikonia> Moonlightning: no
<gordonjcp> Moonlightning: nope
<ikonia> Moonlightning: get a faster laptop
<gordonjcp> Moonlightning: disk encryption will cripple the performance of your machine and there is no way round it
<Moonlightning> hahaha, that's a good idea. :p
<gordonjcp> Moonlightning: at best you'll lose 10%
<gordonjcp> at worst, you'll *get* 10%
<gordonjcp> Moonlightning: oh and if you ever have disk problems, all your data is gone for good
<Frazzled> Anybody know anything about "ubiquity"?
<gordonjcp> Frazzled: yes, it's the installer framework that Ubuntu uses
<ikonia> Frazzled: why don't you just askt he real question
<Moonlightning> gordonjcp: isn't that true even if you don't use FDE? ;)
<Frazzled> I did, but... lol.
<gordonjcp> Moonlightning: no, because with many disk failures you can at least get some of the data back
<Frazzled> My Ubuntu 13.04 install crashed: the 4th Linux install crash of the day.
 * Moonlightning shrugs
<Moonlightning> I'll keep that in mind. :p
<gordonjcp> Frazzled: then you're doing something wrong
<ikonia> Frazzled: any more detail than that ?
<wheatthin> is a compiz a must for gnome classic?
<Frazzled> Like...?
<gordonjcp> Frazzled: it's impossible to say
<gordonjcp> Frazzled: you haven't told us what's wrong
<Frazzled> The other 3: Xubuntu 12.04 LTS, Xubuntu 13.04, and Linux Mint 15 didn't give specific errors, stating there was a read error when trying to get more info.
<wheatthin> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<gordonjcp> Frazzled: a read error suggests the disk may be failing
<jason__> join xubuntu-devel
<gordonjcp> Frazzled: without knowing what the error message was, it's impossible to say
<Frazzled> Ubuntu 13.04 stated that Ubiquity crashed due to a "bug"
<ikonia> Frazzled: so why is this "ubiquity"
<gordonjcp> Frazzled: that's useless
<gordonjcp> Frazzled: post the error message *verbatim*
<ikonia> Frazzled: so think it through, 4 different distros fail with a complaint on disk, one of them a more generic bug with "ubiquity" - what does that suggest to you
<Frazzled> I figured, since I used this install on another machine and it is working fine.
<Jeruvy> Frazzled the read error is more telling
<gordonjcp> Frazzled: what is common to all the attempts you've made to install?
<Jeruvy> with read errors anything could fail.
<Frazzled> I am already thinking it is a hardware issue, but I have already ruled out: memory, hard-drive, cpu and am left with PSU, motherboard
<ikonia> Frazzled: how have you ruled them out ?
<Frazzled> But I wanted to know if anybody could help me figure if this was at all a software issue.
<Frazzled> Verbatim error message?
<gordonjcp> Frazzled: have you tried the USB stick on another machine?
<ikonia> Frazzled: why would it be a software issue, 4 different versions of the distro are failing, 3 with specific warning about disk reads
<Frazzled> Well...
<TheUsD> what is a good channel for router/firewall support?
<ikonia> Frazzled: apply logic, 3 fail with a complaint about disk, 1 with a more generic failure that could be caused by lack of disk
<ikonia> Frazzled: where do you see the problem being....
<Frazzled> Yes, I have. And it worked. But a failed installation sounds like a HDD like you said earlier...
<Jeruvy> TheUsD you can try ##networking
<gordonjcp> Frazzled: it wouldn't necessarily be reading from the drive it's installing onto...
<TheUsD> Jeruvy: thank you
<ikonia> thats the whole point, it reads from the palce it's installing from
<Frazzled> That's what I was thinking...
<Frazzled> These are two different USB sticks that I have tried.
<gordonjcp> Frazzled: so, have you tried the USB stick on a different machine?
<Frazzled> And one is verified to work.
<TheUsD> Jeruvy: it takes me to ##overflow    same channel?
<gordonjcp> TheUsD: you probably need to be registered on freenode
<Frazzled> Yes, I have.
<Jeruvy> TheUsD like gordonjcp said.
<gordonjcp> Frazzled: and...?
<ikonia> Frazzled: ok so you then go up a level and look at the usb controller it's plugged into, or down a level and the data on the drive
<gordonjcp> ffff, this is like pulling teeth
<gordonjcp> I'm off to bed
<Frazzled> And it worked fine on the other machine.
<ikonia> Frazzled: ok so you then go up a level and look at the usb controller it's plugged into, or down a level and the data on the drive
<gordonjcp> Frazzled: right, then there is a fault with the machine you're installing onto
<Frazzled> Sorry gordon, I explained this in detail twice, lol, but I can do it again.
<Frazzled> I have come to that conclusion as well. I am merely here to see if anybody has any clue as to why Ubiquity to crash, aside from a hardware issue.
<Frazzled> Ubiquity would crash*
<ikonia> Frazzled why focus on Ubiquity when you are clearly looking at a hardware problem ?
<ikonia> Frazzled: your other distros are spelling it out clean and simple for you
<Frazzled> Because I don't know enough about the Linux installer to rule out the possibility of a software issue.
<ikonia> Frazzled: again, apply logic
<Frazzled> Hence, why I am here.
<ikonia> Frazzled: 3 of them are saying "we can't read from teh disk...."
<ikonia> Frazzled: a 4th is giving a genric error, which could be also caused by a lack of disk
<ikonia> Frazzled: why are you not looking at why it can't read from the disk....
<Frazzled> Well, I came so that more experienced fellows like yourself could tell me, "No, it's clearly a hardware issue." So thank you.
<ikonia> why are you looking at Ubiquity
<Frazzled> I am simply trying to understand why it crashed. You are saying it is a HDD issue, so now I have to go run more tests on the HDD...
<ikonia> Frazzled: I'm not saying it's a hard disk error
<ikonia> Frazzled: I'm saying it can't read from the hard disk
<Frazzled> So would that be the installer or the HDD itself, or is that too difficult to determine?
<ikonia> Frazzled: you have given us no information
<ikonia> Frazzled: however, again, apply logic
<ikonia> Frazzled: 4 distros have this problems
<Frazzled> What kind of information should I provide?
<ikonia> Frazzled: different versions
<Frazzled> I am rather new to this IRC chat. I usually solve  my problems myself, but decided to give this a try.
<ikonia> Frazzled: is it likely to be a bug in all distros or likely to be a problem with that hardware/interface ?
<ikonia> Frazzled: have you searched the bug database to see if this is a known bug ?
<Frazzled> I understand that it is a localized issue. I am trying to determine whether it is specific to the installer or the HDD.
<ikonia> Frazzled: re-read what I just said
<owahi> Hi.  My touchpad has stopped working and I can't figure out why.  I have run xinput and determined that it is detected and enabled but it still doesn't work.  any ideas?
<Frazzled> Ok ikonia. May I ask what you are suggesting is the issue, specifically?
<ikonia> Frazzled: that's what you need to do, but the symptom is clear "I can't read this disk"
<ikonia> Frazzled: so why - is the data bad, is the disk bad, is the controller it sits on bad, is the controller it sits on supported, is there a known bug, have I searched for the bug,
<Frazzled> Ok. So it sounds like a hardware issue.
<ikonia> Frazzled: NO !
<ikonia> Frazzled: the problem is it can't read the disk
<ikonia> Frazzled: you have to work out why
<ikonia> look at the suggestions I just made in 10 seconds of thought
<ikonia> work through them
<ikonia> apply logic, discount what you can PROVE works
<Frazzled> But the installer has worked elsewhere, so wouldn't that suggest that the data comprising the installer is functional?
<ikonia> and make sure it's "works in linux" not "I've tested it in windows"
<ikonia> Frazzled: it suggests the data is good yes, not %100, but certainly leans that way
<Frazzled> Right... so... the other suggestion is the disk being bad: which I can assume it is not. Again not 100%, but it seems that way based on the UBCD tests.
<ikonia> again no
<ikonia> Frazzled: think it through
<Frazzled> Then the controller being supported. Are you referring to the USB controller?
<ikonia> you've JUST told me the installer works on another PC, so you know the disk is "ok"
<ikonia> Frazzled: come on - think about this
<Frazzled> I meant HDD not Pendrive, sorry.
<ikonia> Frazzled: 1.) verify the usb / installer on another PC -so you know it is STILL a good disk with good data
<Frazzled> I guess you are using Pendrive = disk in this instance.
<Frazzled> Sorry, my mixup.
<ikonia> Frazzled: 2.) once that is done and you can have a reasonable ammount of confidence both a re good, move up a level and look at the next step in the chain,
<ikonia> Frazzled: the interface between teh installers disk and the computer, the usb port
<Frazzled> Well, the other computer with this "disk's" installation is still working without any issues, so far.
<ikonia> Frazzled: then move up another level, is there any known bugs with this controller in linux - if so what are they
<ikonia> Frazzled: are you kidding me ?
<ikonia> Frazzled: you've used a pen drive to install an OS onto another computer, that computer is still working so the pen drive must still be "ok"
<Frazzled> Ok, well, do you  have any ideas as to how I'd test if the USB controller is supported?
<Frazzled> Is that faulty thinking?
<ikonia> Frazzled: massive !!!
<ikonia> Frazzled: you've installed from that pen drive
<ikonia> the install worked
<Frazzled> How so?
<ikonia> is that current computer using the pendrive at all
<ikonia> after the install
<Frazzled> No.
<ikonia> Frazzled: right - so why does that prove the pendrive is still good and the data is still good ?
<ikonia> Frazzled: you're machine has not crashed....so ??? it's not using the disk in question
<moyam01> how do i make iptables show me a list of TABLES (not chains)
<GreekFreak> hi all
<Frazzled> That isn't the only machine that the pendrive has installed to and both machines have worked.
<ikonia> Frazzled: you're not listening
<GreekFreak> I have the following rights to a directory (I am the owner) "drw-rw-rw-" yet when I try to cd into it, it says permission denied
<ikonia> GreekFreak: it's actually missing x - you need execute to be able to "see" what's in the directory
<ikonia> GreekFreak: add the excute to the owner
<GreekFreak> ikonia, oh... thank you
<Frazzled> But if the disk installs correctly 2/3 times, with the 1/3 not working also giving issues for other installations, shouldn't the issue be localized to the 1/3 machine?
<ikonia> GreekFreak: it's a bit backward
<ikonia> Frazzled: ok - so the first install doesn't work, but the second 2 do ?
<Frazzled> The first worked, the second hasn't, the third has.
<ikonia> Frazzled: so you've verified the disk AFTER you hit this problem and got a good install ?
<Frazzled> Yes, on another machine.
<ikonia> Frazzled: ok, so you can have a good level of confidence the disk is valid
<Frazzled> Well... I have reason to discount it as the issue, so, I suppose, lol.
<GreekFreak> ikonia, lol
<Frazzled> So now, you mentioned the USB controller...
<ikonia> Frazzled: you basically need to work backwards through the problem, you can discount physical media and data with a reasonable level of confidence, so apply logic, what's the next link in the chain
<Tex_Nick> Linux continues to rule supercomputers ... http://www.zdnet.com/linux-continues-to-rule-supercomputers-7000016968/
<ikonia> Tex_Nick: that is nothing to do with this channel, please don't post that sort of thing
<Tex_Nick> ikonia: sorry posted to the wrong channel ... i'll watch it better
<follower> what would be the best way to back up my data and perform a clean install?
<ikonia> follower: get external drive, copy data off, boot install meddia, do clean install
<Frazzled> Well, now I've stepped into the broad world of electronic components and all that entails as being the issue, lol.
<follower> if i have no external drive?
<ikonia> follower: buy one
<Frazzled> lol
<ikonia> follower: or use any spare disk media you have
<Frazzled> follower: how many GB are we talking?
<follower> around 25 gigs
<Frazzled> ikonia: I've performed Memtest86 on the machine in question and it found errors, so I took out a stick and it passed. So, I've ruled out memory as being the issue. At this point, I think I'll install a Windows OS and see if it runs stably or not, lol.
<ikonia> Frazzled: what good will that do ?
<Frazzled> follower: do you have any DVDs?
<ikonia> Frazzled: I'm going to stop progressing this now with you as it's clear you're not listening
<ikonia> Frazzled: I've advised you to NOT validate this with windows as it proves nothing
<Frazzled> ikonia: Well, what are you trying to tell me? lol
<ikonia> Frazzled: "lol" - I don't find it funny, you're wasting my time.
<Compy> Does ubuntu have any facility for emulating a USB device? For example, I have a USB serial device (arduino) that I want to record, unplug, and then "play back" into the system as if its connected.
<ikonia> Frazzled: best of luck, taking it forward, and I suggest you actually pay attention to the next guy that helps
<Frazzled> ikonia: I guess I am a bit dense. Just tell me what you want me to do.
<follower> i have many dl dvds
<ikonia> Compy: not native as part of ubuntu but there is a program that can do it
<ikonia> Compy: I've seen it used, but I can't think of the name.
<Frazzled> follower: Do you have any individual files that exceeds 4.5 GB?
<Compy> ikonia: Well drag! I've been messing around with umockdev but it looks like it only supports storage devices.
<tking> i imported some c++ project file to ubuntu from mac but when i run the on the terminal i see "permission denied" but when i create a new project i don't get it. I imported these via code blocks
<follower> i have none
<Frazzled> follower: Ok, then I suggest backing up your files to DVDs and then doing a clean install after that.
<ikonia> Compy: I'm certain there is one for usb and I've seen it used in less than 6 months ago, so I know it's still valid
<Frazzled> ikonia: Are you still mad at me? lol
<follower> thanks Frazzled
<ikonia> Frazzled: again "lol" - I don't find it funny.
<Compy> ikonia: Yeah well that gives me some hope. I'll continue my googling and see what comes about. Many thanks for the response :)
<Frazzled> follower: Np.
<ikonia> Compy: I'm having a quick look myself,
<ikonia> Compy: I'm sorry I can't remember it quickly
<Compy> No sweat, I'm sure with the flurry of information that comes through here, it gets pushed out rather quickly.
<ikonia> Compy: ooh there is also a dummy usb host module, have you looked at that
<ikonia> Compy: (I've not tried it myself)
<Compy> Got a link?
<ikonia> Compy: looks likt it's part of the kernel
<ikonia> Compy: http://lxr.free-electrons.com/source/drivers/usb/gadget/dummy_hcd.c
<Compy> oh, I also remember "gadget"
<Compy> hmm
<Frazzled> ikonia: Well, I am sorry if I am upsetting you. You suggested that I follow the next step in the chain, but the only thing after the USB controller is an electrical issue, such as a power deficiency, voltage instability, motherboard misregulation and other hardware issues that I don't know how to individually attend to.
<ikonia> Frazzled: I explained many more steps earlier, thus backing up you are not listening/paying attention even further
<Compy> ikonia: Thanks for the link! I'll read up on it and see if I can get it compiled and loaded.
<ikonia> Frazzled: I suggest seeing if someone else in the channel will help
<ikonia> Compy: just having a look for the other thing I remember
<Compy> The more info the merrier, I appreciate you looking into it!
<Frazzled> ikonia: I may not have seen it, I am sorry. Would you mind repeating?
<ikonia> Compy I know the other one was good, hence why I'm trying to find it, the guy using it was very impressed
<ikonia> Frazzled: I've gone over it multiple times, I'm not progressing this futher, sorry
<Frazzled> ikonia: I am sorry for making this an undesirable experience for you. I appreciate you trying to help me.
<ikonia> Frazzled: no problem.
<Compy> yeah, people keep suggesting USB IP for it, which is not really in the realm of what I need to do, though I guess I could sift through their client source code to see how they're setting it up.
<ikonia> Compy: just seen a few posts on lkml and the usb sub system lists that speak positive of gadget too
<ikonia> Compy: http://www.linux-usb.org/gadget/
<ikonia> Compy: again - not what I was looking for, but more detail on the earlier comment
<Compy> ikonia: yep, much appreciated there. I'm still looking myself. :)
<nerdtron> when i create a pool, what is a good pgnum?
<nerdtron> ooppss sorry, wrong channel
<Dayofswords> nerdtron: when making a pool, always be sure to maintain it to avoid algae and scum.
<texla> oops
<krz> topic should include latest version of ubuntu!
<xlaire> hello
<wilee-nilee> Heh it says 10.04 supported.
<xlaire> how to mount my memory stick in ubuntu? i know its automatic
<wilee-nilee> server is but not desktop
<wilee-nilee> xlaire, memory stick, this a ram or usb?
<xlaire> wilee-nilee, usb
<tking> i imported some c++ project file to ubuntu from mac but when i run the on the terminal i see "permission denied" but when i create a new project i don't get it. I imported these via code blocks
<xlaire> wilee-nilee, in terminal
<wilee-nilee> xlaire, you can add it to fstab if you want a mount at boot or just leave it plugged in or plug it in. Will it not mount?
<xlaire> no
<xlaire> i unmount it
<wilee-nilee> xlaire, That was 2 questions
<xlaire> but i want to mount it again
<xlaire> and i want to know the terminal command
<xlaire> hehhe two question?
<wilee-nilee> sudo /dev/sdXX /mnt  I believe
<xlaire> ok let me try
<xlaire> thx wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> I believe that s wrong someone will tell you
<chaotix> hi...   how do i make an application the default application, if it is NOT listed in the default applications in 'details'?
<somsip> wilee-nilee: sudo mount /dev/sdXX /mnt (missing mount in wilee-nilee's)
<chaotix> i forget, but i think there is a file somewhere
<xlaire> how
<xlaire> i see
<xlaire> thx somsip
<wilee-nilee> somsip, Thanks I rarely mount from the terminal, I forgot it.
<somsip> wilee-nilee: np
<xlaire> i think i understand now the command
<Frazzled> ikonia: I re-read what you have said and realized I accidentally skipped over a few things. Sorry about that.
<Frazzled> ikonia: But I won't ask you for more help, so don't worry about that.
<xlaire> any tricks
<xlaire> how to know what sdaxx number is my memory stick?
<somsip> xlaire: sudo fdisk -l
<xlaire> wow you're good
<xlaire> thx man
<somsip> xlaire: then you need to establish which one it is based on size
<xlaire> thx somsip
<somsip> xlaire: np
<parallels> hello all
<parallels> can anyone tell me how to install ubuntu on MacBook Pro?
<wilee-nilee> !apple
<ubottu> For PPC discussion, join #ubuntu-powerpc. For discussion on Mac software, or help with same, please visit ##apple.
<phong_> hi guys
<wilee-nilee> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<wilee-nilee> parallels, ^^^
<parallels> yes wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> parallels, The bot has a link for you.
<parallels> ^^^
<parallels> wilee-nilee how to download the driver to play dvd?
<chaotix> where is the file located with the default applications to open files?
<SuperLag> Is there a way to roll back to a previous version of a package you upgraded? In this case, it's google-chrome-stable
<DHR> just bumped into https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/980710.  Very confusing: a black-on-black terminal looks like it isn't working at all.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 980710 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "black font on black background in xfce terminal" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<SuperLag> As much as I can't stand Flash, I still need it... and today's update to version 28 broke Flash.
<nimbiotics> I am using Ubuntu Studio 13.04; How do I install the Startup Application Manager?? TIA!
<somsip> SuperLag: give me an example of a site that isn't working - I'll test on my v28
<nerdtron> nimbiotics: is there no software manager in ubuntu studio?
<loganlee> how to use ubuntu to browse the internet?
<nimbiotics> nerdtron: yes, but I cant finf any application for "Startup Application Manager" or "Startup Application"
<nimbiotics> nerdtron: do you know what that application is called?
<yva> hey, is there a way to check whether fstab mounted a partition correctly? the disk was empty in the first place
<somsip> yva: dmesg should have an error if there is a problem
<loganlee> !internet
<loganlee> !epiphany
<loganlee> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<somsip> loganlee: you come here often with very basic questions. Can you explain exatly what you are trying to do on the internet, given that you are already connected to the internet
<yva> somsip, no errors when I grep 'sda' so I guess everything is ok?
<somsip> yva: it's a fair guess. Why do you suspect an error?
<yva> somsip, nope it's not. it's in fact giving me an error when I try to copy data (not enough space)
<somsip> yva: output of df -h ?
<yva> somsip the line in fstab is UUID=XXX /data    ext4   users,noauto     0      0
<nerdtron> nimbiotics: i'm sorry, i'm using kde, and kde has its own manager
<yva> somsip, yep it doesn't show up when I do df -h
<somsip> yva: seems fair but I'm no fstab expert. Output of sudo fdisk -l ?
<tking> i imported some c++ project file to ubuntu from mac but when i run the on the terminal i see "permission denied" but when i create a new project i don't get it. I imported these via code blocks
<nerdtron> nimbiotics: ubuntu studio is XFCE right?
<D-coy> m4v o7
<hikenboot> hello I easily got vnc server working on ubuntu 13.04 desktop version but am not having any luck getting it running on the server 12.04 version all I get is a grey screen it doesnt seem to want to load the gnome session I was curious as to how the desktop 13.04 works in this area I find no startup script under the name vncserver and no ~/.vnc directory
<hikenboot> what file runs it under /etc/rc0.d .. /etc/rc6.d/ ?
 * payals tests
<somsip> !test | payals
<ubottu> payals: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<nimbiotics> nerdtron: KDE
<yva> somsip, everythign looks normal. just tried to change the tabs and reboot but it still doesn't show up
<xlaire> .
<loganlee> .users
<nimbiotics> nerdtron: I'm using KDE also. Good thing is with the help from SunStar @ #ubuntustudio; I already found it under launcher -> settings -> settings manager -> Session and Startup Manager. Thanks a lot anyways!
<loganlee> .user
<somsip> yva: so it is present and working, but not auto-mounted? Can you mount it manually? Any dmesg errors when you try to do that>
<yva> somsip, when I mount it manually I cannot copy to it
<somsip> yva: And is this the 'no room' message? Maybe it's something hardware on the drive. Is it old or dodgy?
<loganlee> so......
<yva> somsip, ok I now got it to work (using defaults instead of auto,user) but I don't have permissions
<yva> to copy
<loganlee> sudo cp
<somsip> yva: is that when you mounted manually or from fstab and a reboot> so your fstab is now just 'defaults' and not '
<somsip> yva: ..not 'user,noauto'?
<yva> yep, it's mounted as root.
<Nautilus__> I've booted to a 12.04 LTS Live CD and would like to save some of the files from the XP HD. Is there a DVD burner included in 12.04 LTS? Where to find it?
<yva> from fstab changing 'user,noauto' to defaults
<somsip> yva: so if your fstab is fixed, maybe unount and 'mount /dev/sda' might pick it up from fstab
<somsip> *umount
<yva> nope, I just rebooted. It works but it's mounted as root
<loganlee> chroot
<somsip> loganlee: do you have a support question or will this just be more of your usual behaviour?
<somsip> yva: what permissions did /data have before mounting? I'm not sure where I'm going with this, just trying to ask questions that make sense...
<akurilin> Quick question: if I don't see eth0 under ifconfig, does that mean the ethernet controller isn't detected or that the drivers aren't there?
<yva> no sure, thanks for trying
<loganlee> akurilin: driver not loaded i think
<yva> should I specify uid & gid?
<akurilin> loganlee, do you have any advice for how to deal with this situation? Is there a general approach?
<lotuspsychje> is there any way to hide a /home/user completely so another user cant even see the folder?
<loganlee> akurilin: maybe lsmod
<somsip> yva: You should set the permissions for what you want final access to be. Eg root:users and 775
<yva> somsip, oups something is going out of control. just have bad swap file entry when I turn it on
<Nautilus__> does 12.04 LTS have a DVD burner built in? I'm not use to Unity at all, unsure where to look.
<yva> msg at startup: "panic occured, switching back to text console"
<loganlee> Nautilus__: k3b?
<somsip> yva: so...have you been trying to write to a disk formatted as swap?
<Nautilus__> loganlee: where to look for it?
<yva> nope, just added uid and gid
<somsip> Nautilus__: xfburn is a fairly small install. Or brasero. k3b uses KDE so carries a lot of extra dependencies
<Nautilus__> somsip: It's a Live CD environment, can I install things such as that ?
<somsip> Nautilus__: yes, but they will be lost on reboot
<Nautilus__> somsip: where do they go? just ram?
<somsip> Nautilus__: long time since I used live cd. I believe the filesystem is mounted into a tmpfs in ram, so they will be installed there
<Nautilus__> ok, thanks
<Tex_Nick> Nautilus__: if you can try a persistent USB
<Nautilus__> somsip: oh, add via Software Center?
<Nautilus__> Tex_Nick: would that have to be a blank stick?
<somsip> Nautilus__: I don't use it, but I imagine it woudl work
<Tex_Nick> Nautilus__: depends on size if stick ... and available memory ... blank would be easiest
<yva> somsip, ok it's now working. I had to do another chown on /data
<somsip> yva: glad you got it sorted
<yva> another question: the global menu don't seem to work for a number of programs (eg gedit). any idea why?
<jdownloadhelpplz> evening all.
<somsip> yva: I don't use it so no idea
<jdownloadhelpplz> i'm needing help with jdownloader on 13.04... anyone with experience or java/ubuntu expertise?
<jdownloadhelpplz> i've had to re-install jdownloader after updating to 13.04 and now my dl file is gone :@
<jdownloadhelpplz> everything else carried over... not sure why jdownloader failed on me.
<jdownloadhelpplz> which is strange since i remember opening a file from that folder but after i rebooted it was gone.  the filename is still on my recently opened documents list.
<yva> nobody for help with the global menu not working/being enabled in gedit?
<jdownloadhelpplz> i'm not sure there's anyone really here tbh, yva
<ur0pl> i try to install ubuntu on my new gigabyte ud5 motherboard and when it installs it cannot mount my usb drive... it says "usb 2-4: nbew  high-speed usb device number 4 using ehci_hcd"  "device not accepting address 4, error -32... then it goes to device 5
<loganlee> yva: try alt-f2
<ur0pl> it says "unable to find a medium containing a live file system" BUT i am booting off of a installation disk
<ur0pl> wtf
<yva> loganlee, I don't see how this would help
<ur0pl> =(
<ur0pl> i didn't have this issue until i got this new motherboard
<ur0pl> does it not like that my motherbaord has usb 3 and stuff?
<wilee-nilee> ur0pl, Please do not swear in the channel or use acronyms doing so.
<ur0pl> i am sorry if i offended you
<ur0pl> i did not mean to do so
<ur0pl> i am an idiot
<S_sounds> that was weird
<S_sounds> sorry - had irc issue.  does anyone know how a folder might be lost during an update install?
<akurilin> What do you do when a network card is "UNCLAIMED" according to lshw?
<wheatthin> akurilin, module not claiming a device?
<wheatthin> I think that's what he meant
<S_sounds> i updated, booted, i had a folder, was able to access a file, then after a reboot the folder and file was gone, although the file name is still listed in the media player.
<wheatthin> S_sounds, hmm was it on the desktop?
<cyrano_> I currently have sound, however no sound devices are showing up in the sound manager. So I am not able to change the volume or mute. While watching things in VLC the sound has no issues, however if I watch a youtube video th sound is very choppy yet the video isn't.
<akurilin> wheaties, I guess so? I'm not sure what it means. The effect is that the network card isn't showing up at all under ifconfig.
<S_sounds> it was in the home folder i made.  I want to say it was the update, but my other folders i made in home are still there.
<wheatthin> <-- tis wheatthin :)
<akurilin> wheatthin, sorry!! :)
<wheatthin> akurilin, is the module loading?
<akurilin> wheatthin, I'd love to check that, where do I start?
<S_sounds> even more confusing, it was a 3rd party app, so i thought maybe the update got rid of it, but after installing other 3rd party apps their folders magically sprung back up.
<wheatthin> akurilin, I believe   lsmod
<S_sounds> like calibre found its files back.
<anthony123124> hello there
<wheatthin> S_sounds, odd
<wheaties466> im that asshole, sorry guys
<akurilin> wheatthin, which specific module should I be looking for?
<wheatthin> akurilin, what device are you trying to locate?
<S_sounds> if it's just gone i'd be at peace with it, but the fact that i was able to open it, then lost after a reboot and install... just confuses me.
<akurilin> wheatthin, an ethernet controller
<mn2010> #ubuntu is busy as ever.
<wheatthin> akurilin, yes, but this ethernet controller has a name/model
<akurilin> wheatthin, Intel I217LM
<utusan> akurilin: best to do lspci first to id your controller
<S_sounds> it's REALLY confusing because when i booted after my initial install all my firefox tabs and chromium tabs opened, after reboot, they were back to home pages.
<utusan> ops, never mind
<S_sounds> so something really screwy happened w/o my knowing.
<akurilin> utusan, It's at 00:19.p Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Device 153a (rev 04)
<utusan> akurilin: do lsmod | grep ether
<wheatthin> well then module is loaded
<akurilin> utusan, that return nothing unfortunately
<wheatthin> lsmod | grep intel
<akurilin> wheatthin, a bunch of hits, but all for snd_hda_intel
<ur0pl> i try to install ubuntu on my new gigabyte ud5 motherboard and when it installs it cannot mount my usb drive... it says "usb 2-4: nbew  high-speed usb device number 4 using ehci_hcd"  "device not accepting address 4, error -32... then it goes to device 5
<ur0pl>  it says "unable to find a medium containing a live file system" BUT i am booting off of a installation disk
<S_sounds> it's not like ubuntu to suddenly lose a folder/file that was there before.... i've done this before and it never deleted a hard file.
<wheatthin> S_sounds, did you try finding it in the terminal?
<S_sounds> nautilus but not terminal.
<wheatthin> akurilin, well I know for sure it's loading
<wheatthin> yes I knows this.. but if it's there in the terminal then you have it hidden
<S_sounds> never had to find a file through terminal - wheatthin:  % locate "qqqq" (w/o quotes) is that good?
<wheatthin> S_sounds, if you've recently updatedb
<S_sounds> i have.
<wheatthin> then yes
<wheatthin> as long as it's your file name is qqqq
<wheatthin> akurilin, yeah the net is returning that to be a snd device
<S_sounds> sweet will get back to you.
<wheatthin> akurilin, paste me the output for lsmod
<wheatthin> pastebinit rather
<akurilin> wheatthin, yep, just a sec
<S_sounds> whoa whoa whoa... wheatthin i know you're busy but check this: terminal found the files... but the folders aren't there in nautilus. o.O
<loganlee> ..
<wheatthin> S_sounds, try moving them to a different folder
<akurilin> wheatthin, http://pastebin.com/QxqaAifc
<wheatthin> akurilin, I believe it's a realtek usb dongle? or built in ethernet?
<akurilin> Built-in ethernet into this specific motherboard http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Q87ME/#specifications
<akurilin> *in
<S_sounds> O.O... terminal says file doesn't exist even though it just found the file. :|
<distilledchaos> i've been trying to get my displaylink adapter to play nice with ubuntu 13.04
<distilledchaos> and i think i need xserver-xorg-video-displaylink
<distilledchaos> but it's not available from apt-get for 13.04
<jrib> S_sounds: have you put your exact input and output in a pastebin?
<S_sounds> working on in jrib
<distilledchaos> so i guess i should try to build from source?
<yva> nobody to help get the globalmenu etup?
<S_sounds> wheatthin: jrib: check this O.O http://pastebin.com/vLrqNHXL
<akurilin> wheatthin, forgot to inline you, oops. Again: Built-in ethernet into this specific motherboard http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Q87ME/#specifications
<wheatthin> akurilin, Hmm ask ubuntu didn't come up with an answer yet either ;/ I'm thinking you'd have to recompile kernel or install a module.. someone else might have more info ;/
<tucemiux> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<jrib> S_sounds: ls -l /home/sibilance/.jdownloader/downloads/0614.wmv
<akurilin> wheatthin, any suggestion for where to continue the search in these situations?
<akurilin> wheatthin, ubuntu forums?
<tucemiux> is gnome the default is 13.04??
<distilledchaos> unfortunately it looks like xserver-xorg-video-displaylink requires the xf86Resources.h header file
<distilledchaos> tucemiux: negative
<wheatthin> akurilin, yeah unfortunately ;/
<distilledchaos> well sorta
<distilledchaos> unity is
<tucemiux> distilledchaos, then unity is still the default on 13.04 or XFCE ?
<S_sounds> ls: cannot access <...> no such file or directory jrib
<distilledchaos> yeah
<tucemiux> all right thanks! im going t install gnome then
<jrib> S_sounds: then the file does not exist.  Locate gives you results based on databases that were created in the past
<distilledchaos> yesss
<jrib> S_sounds: you can run « sudo updatedb » and try your locate command again if you wish
<S_sounds> oh.  (._. )
<distilledchaos> this has been useful for me, jrib: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-get-complete-gnome-3-desktop-in.html
<akurilin> wheatthin, no worries, thank you so much for looking into this.
<tucemiux> how do I install gnome  on ubuntu? :-(
<jrib> distilledchaos: why are you sending me this?
<S_sounds> jrib... ty.
<reisio> tucemiux: install gnome-shell
<reisio> tucemiux: you already have most of GNOME
<S_sounds> i guess the file is gone :/
<distilledchaos> woops
<distilledchaos> sent to wrong person
<tucemiux> reisio, no i dont, gnome never crashed the way it is doing it and quite often
<distilledchaos> tucemiux that url was for you: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-get-complete-gnome-3-desktop-in.html
<tucemiux> i never used thunar!
<tucemiux> distilledchaos, is gnome3 stable though????
<reisio> tucemiux: you could be using Xubuntu I s'pose
<reisio> tucemiux: not as stable as GNOME 2 had been
<tucemiux> reisio, no, im using ubuntustudio
<distilledchaos> tucemiux has been for me
<tucemiux> distilledchaos, i dont want to go for gnome 3, I want stability with gnome 2 (classic)
<distilledchaos> okay
<wheatthin> gnome classic is still gnome 3 isn't it?
<tucemiux> o.O
<reisio> wheatthin: yes
<distilledchaos> anybody got any ideas about xserver-xorg-video-displaylink and xf86Resources.h?
<reisio> tucemiux: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu plus sudo apt-get install gnome-shell should do you
<reisio> distilledchaos: ideas?
<DreadKnight> hello, the record audio software is not usable for some reason; I did changed some input settings in order to make that work with some desktop recorders, but still haven't managed to this the audio one working, while audacity works fine, any suggestions?
<bigroomsmallhous> i reccomend linux 12 (lisa) but that is later
<distilledchaos> reisio: i'm trying to get my displaylink adapter to play nice with 13.04
<distilledchaos> which as far as i can tell requires xserver-xorg-video-displaylink
<distilledchaos> which isn't available via apt-get for 13.04
<distilledchaos> so i'm trying to build from source
<distilledchaos> which requires said header file
<tucemiux> reisio, i dont want pure ubuntu, i want whatever it is I have with gnome2
<wheatthin> distilledchaos, I'd look into what the newer release of xserver-xorg brings you
<reisio> tucemiux: GNOME 2 is unmaintained
<wheatthin> tucemiux, you can get gnome 3 classic which looks and acts like gnome 2
<reisio> tucemiux: you could try http://wiki.mate-desktop.org/download#ubuntu but I'm not sure I'd recommend it
<wheatthin> you just have to install gnome 3 first and select classic via xsession
<reisio> tucemiux: Xfce is the sanest choice for people who want something like GNOME 2
<distilledchaos> wheatthin: not quite sure what you mean
<wheatthin> distilledchaos, when you install gnome 3 shell, it comes with gnome classic which looks and acts just like gnome 2
<S_sounds> well wheatthin and jrib, thanks.  it didn't work out well for me but now i know what really happened.
<tucemiux> reisio, I want ***stability***, xfce is crashing my pc
<zugaaz> how do i install the official nvidia geforce driver in ubuntu
<reisio> tucemiux: no it isn't
<zugaaz> ?
<reisio> tucemiux: Ubuntu is
<S_sounds> night all.
<reisio> zugaaz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<reisio> S_sounds: night
<distilledchaos> wheatthin: not quite sure what you mean in your comment about xserver-xorg
<distilledchaos> not gnome 3 classic
<wheatthin> newer versions of xserver might give you what you want instead of compiling something that didn't come in the ubuntu repos or ppa's
<tucemiux> reisio, all i know is that nowadays im using XFCE and the thing is crashing but Ill use the software installer, i dont think i want to install mate or find out what it is
<reisio> tucemiux: MATE is the only remotely maintained version of GNOME 2
<reisio> though efforts to make GNOME 3 _behave/appear_ like GNOME 2 are ongoing
<utusan> akurilin: you should use e1000e drivers
<zugaaz> i have the nvidia.run file
<wheatthin> yup best linux compadible
<zugaaz> but i don't know how to install it
<tucemiux> reisio, i just used the software center and installed what they have there, hopefully my machine will then be stable otherwise I'll be forced to restart from scratch with 12.04
<wheatthin> zugaaz, umm that's not supported here
<reisio> tucemiux: I doubt it will be; like I said, Xfce is perfectly stable, so it's probably some other aspect of your distro acting up
<wheatthin> zugaaz, as it's a proprietary driver
<reisio> perhaps the extras that ubuntu studio installs
<z0> ubottu:
<akurilin> utusan, what's the idea behind them? Are they supposed to work across most Intel ethernet controllers?
<utusan> akurilin: not sure but try modprobe e1000
<myth> in #gentoo-chat
<myth> typo
<wheatthin> tis #ubuntu :)
<suore> Hi Why after instalation Nvidis drivers, during booting i cannot see ubuntu Logo, with 4  litter circles look like big dots, only i can see text Ubuntu 13.04, wih small dots.....
<suore> ??
<myth> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0
<wheatthin> !ot | myth
<ubottu> myth: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<distilledchaos> alright this has gone nowhere
<distilledchaos> pretty sure libraries are not the right version...
<distilledchaos> gettings things like too many arguments when trying to make
<holstein> distilledchaos: confirm that they are incorrect, or not
<wheatthin> distilledchaos, making them with sourced packages outside ubuntu repo's aren't supported
<wheatthin> and I might add aren't recommended
<holstein> ^^ that too. doing that means that you are OK going out on your own, support wise
<distilledchaos> well i don't see any other options
<wheatthin> distilledchaos, try a ppa that offers newer stuff
<holstein> distilledchaos: the xswat ppa? you have that installed?
<distilledchaos> nope.  i take it i should?
<holstein> i like ppa's, becuase its easier to remove the individual packages, or purge the ppa if things go wrong
<holstein> distilledchaos: its a way to get the newer packages that may or may not "fix" whatever issue you are having
<ur0pl>  ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<ur0pl> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<ur0pl> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------+*83
<FloodBot1> ur0pl: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AlexLikeRock> source : http://www.gnu.org/distros/common-distros.html
<AlexLikeRock> Ubuntu's trademark policy prohibits commercial redistribution of exact copies of Ubuntu, denying an important freedom.
<AlexLikeRock> As of October 2012, Ubuntu sends personal data about users' searches to a server belonging to Canonical, which sends back ads to buy things from Amazon.
<AlexLikeRock>  This does not, strictly speaking, affect whether Ubuntu is free software, but it is a violation of users' privacy. It also encourages buying from Amazon, a company associated with DRM as well as mistreatment of workers, authors and publishers.
<AlexLikeRock> This adware is one of the rare occasions in which a free software developer persists in keeping a malicious feature in its version of a program.
<holstein> AlexLikeRock: you have something support related you need help with?
<ur0pl> sorry, i went to antoher room, and something happened
<ur0pl> something hit my keyboard
<AlexLikeRock> ubuntu its a spy ?
<AlexLikeRock> ubuntu go to evil
<AlexLikeRock> now its friend of Micro$oft
<holstein> AlexLikeRock: ? ubuntu is free.. you can try it live and see if you like/want it. you can remove what you are linking above.. do you have a support question?
<distilledchaos> x-swat doesn't have anything for displaylink
<ur0pl> Ubuntu install recognizes and can "ennumerate" my two usb "3.0/2.0" but it cannot do that with my 8 usb "2.0/1.0"  slots on my gigabyte ud5 board
<AlexLikeRock> hoschi,   Ubuntu's trademark policy prohibits commercial redistribution of exact copies of Ubuntu, denying an important freedom
<ur0pl> i do not understadn
<holstein> AlexLikeRock: you can redistribute what you want.. its all open. but, ubuntu is ubuntu
<AlexLikeRock> what about the  " freedom."
<AlexLikeRock> ?
<holstein> AlexLikeRock: if you dont have a support question, please go to the offtopic channel
<wheatthin> distilledchaos, what release do you have?
<holstein> AlexLikeRock: canonnical is free to do what they are doing. and you are free to use it, or do *exatly* as ubuntu is doing, and make your own
<distilledchaos> 13.04
<distilledchaos> xserver-xorg-video-displaylink is only available for 12.04 and 12.10
<distilledchaos> as far as i'm aware, that's the package i need
<holstein> distilledchaos: then you'll need to use 12.04
<holstein> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<AlexLikeRock>  policy prohibits commercial redistribution of exact copies of Ubuntu
<holstein> its still supported
<distilledchaos> yep.  unfortunately, it doesn't have drivers for newer hardware i need
<distilledchaos> 13.04 is the oldest version that supports most of the hardware
<holstein> AlexLikeRock: so? whats the question? are you wanting to make a copy of ubunt and rebrand it? you can always ask for permission. but you can just build what you want from scratch
<holstein> distilledchaos: sounds like you'll have to make some decisions... maybe dual boot
<distilledchaos> one piece of hardware is for the display, 13.04 required, and the displaylink doesn't work on it
<distilledchaos> if i dual boot i don't get dual monitors...
<wheatthin> distilledchaos, check xserver-xorg-core
<distilledchaos> for what...?
<wheatthin> newer versions..
<holstein> i would add that ppa i mentioned as well, and test
<AlexLikeRock> holstein,  i can not do a  project   with ubuntu , like tails , black track , etc, etc
<distilledchaos> of something related to displaylink?
<wheatthin> distilledchaos, yup
<holstein> AlexLikeRock: whats your question?
<holstein> AlexLikeRock: back track is not ubuntu.. it might use ubuntu as the base
<AlexLikeRock> now
<xangua> !ot | AlexLikeRock holstein
<ubottu> AlexLikeRock holstein: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SuperLag> somsip: sorry, went away... now I'm back. plus.google.com is one
<ur0pl> Ubuntu recognizes and can "ennumerate" my two usb "3.0/2.0" but it cannot do that with my 8 usb "2.0/1.0"  slots on my gigabyte ud5 board. I do not understand, i thought ubuntu would be up to day with technology
<holstein> ur0pl: i would run lspci and see what the hardware id's are.. i would be open to the fact that not all hardware is able to be supported out of the box by linux
<distilledchaos> i don't understand how to check xserver-xorg-core
<Ben64> distilledchaos: what hardware do you have that is unsupported in 12.04?
<wheatthin> distilledchaos, which version is currently installed, and check which is currently available as ppa
<distilledchaos> Ben64: apple hardware >.>
<distilledchaos> i got a macbook pro as a work computer
<distilledchaos> and i need to dual boot ubuntu
<holstein> !macbook
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Ben64> distilledchaos: what specifically though? you can get the 13.04 kernel in 12.04
<distilledchaos> hmmm
<distilledchaos> thunderbolt
<distilledchaos> for display
<distilledchaos> wouldn't 12.10 work too?
<distilledchaos> xserver-xorg-video-displaylink is supported there was well, i believe
<Ben64> you might want to try the new kernel with 12.04 then, dunno if thats a xorg thing or a kernel thing
<Ben64> 12.04 is supported till 2017
<distilledchaos> i'm pretty sure it's a kernel thing
<holstein> 12.04 is LTS.. i would use it instead of 12.10 if i had a choice
<holstein> distilledchaos: confirm that it is, or not...
<distilledchaos> i don't need lts
<Ben64> 12.10 is supported for... a while but 13.04 stops in January 2014, so ... yeah
<Ben64> well if you want it to continue working properly, 12.04 is the best choice
<ur0pl> holstein, it is gigabyte ud5, it is a very popular board
<Ben64> as long as it works with the newer kernel*
<distilledchaos> how would i go about using the newer kernel with 12.04?
<holstein> ur0pl: sure.. but he popularity is not the key.. ubuntu cant ask for support for it. it might need to have information or support from the vendor in order to work properly..
<distilledchaos> also, why is it a better choice than 12.10, besides long-term support?
<Ben64> thats the reason
<holstein> distilledchaos: because 12.10 is EOL *much* sooner
<distilledchaos> i just need it to last the summer
<ur0pl> holstein, does ubuntu have better hardware support than xubuntu/ and this might work on that?
<ur0pl> or maybe i can try 13.04 instead of 12.04?
<Ben64> why try to upgrade to 13.04, which doesn't support what you want, when 12.04 works till 2017
<holstein> ur0pl: xubuntu *is* ubuntu.. same kernel..
<reisio> ur0pl: and even GNU/Linux, all distros have the same hardware support, essentially
<ur0pl> maybe 13.04 instead of 12.04 will support it
<Ben64> what kernel do you have running? (uname -a)
<Ben64> ur0pl: ^
<holstein> ur0pl: the versions can matter.. 12.04 instead of 13.04..
<distilledchaos> anyway, how do i get the newer kernel with 12.04?
<Ben64> i think it does it by default on new installs of 12.04
<ur0pl> holstein, i bet i could try to change a bios setting to fix this
<distilledchaos> huh
<ur0pl> maybe it is uefi?
<Ben64> !info linux-generic-lts-raring precise
<ubottu> linux-generic-lts-raring (source: linux-meta-lts-raring): Generic Linux kernel image and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0.25.24 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 27 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<xangua> Ben64: last time i tried that lts-raring in 12.04 an update came and uninstalled xorg lol...then decided to upgrade to raring :)
<Ben64> :o
<Ben64> there is also linux-image-hwe-generic
<Ben64> !info linux-image-hwe-generic precise
<ubottu> linux-image-hwe-generic (source: linux-meta): Depends on the generic hardware enablement kernel image and headers.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.48.58 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Ben64> hmm... still 3.2
<jony_easyrider> how can be checked when was started phpmyadmin server or to show the running time?
<holstein> distilledchaos: is this all for dual head support?
<distilledchaos> pretty much
<Ben64> jony_easyrider: phpmyadmin isn't a server, its more like a web page...
<holstein> distilledchaos: you shouldnt assume that that is a function that can be implemented on that hardware with drivers in linux
<distilledchaos> for now i just want to get the displaylink adapter recognized
<distilledchaos> i'll deal with dual head support later
<jony_easyrider> Ben64, ok, it would be similar help if I could check if cron it executes it's stored commands or not
<holstein> distilledchaos: you have no graphics?
<distilledchaos> holstein: ...?  i do
<holstein> distilledchaos: im just not clear on what the issue is.. you have graphics on the internal GPU on a macbook? and that is "displaylink" ?
<distilledchaos> displaylink is a type of usb display adapter
<distilledchaos> basically, this is my issue: http://askubuntu.com/questions/289018/how-do-to-install-the-display-drivers-for-a-displaylink-usb-monitor-on-13-04
<distilledchaos> but it's never been solved
<holstein> distilledchaos: so, that is for dual head, then, correct?
<wheatthin> distilledchaos, in osx does it act as intel and nvidia?
<holstein> distilledchaos: according to what you linked, i might try the fedora live CD mentioned and make note of all the versions of everything relevant
<jeff____> i'm using a regular version of g xchat and it doesn't give me an option to connect to a server other than the ones listed.  Does anyone know how to do that?
<distilledchaos> holstein: one step at a time, just trying to get the adapter recognized first
<distilledchaos> which is part of that question
<distilledchaos> wheatthin: don't know?  i would imagine it switches between each depending on power
<holstein> distilledchaos: and, you tried the xswat ppa?
<distilledchaos> yes
<holstein> distilledchaos: no luck?
<wheatthin> distilledchaos, those still aren't supported by linux I don't think
<distilledchaos> wheatthin: what, displaylink?
<user_> anyone know how to save al live form to google drive
<distilledchaos> holstein: i'm guessing i'd need to restart to see if it helped?
<wheatthin> it's more than that
<distilledchaos> wheatthin ?
<holstein> distilledchaos: so, you havent tried the pacakges from the ppa then?
<distilledchaos> i upgraded after adding the ppa
<distilledchaos> but
<distilledchaos> haven't installed any packages
<holstein> distilledchaos: thats what i would do.. try the PPA.. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade .reboot and try it
<distilledchaos> i'll reboot then
<distilledchaos> did the first two steps
<holstein> distilledchaos: then, i would load that fedora live CD and see what they have in there by default
<distilledchaos> k
<wheatthin> it acts differently than displaylink
<akurilin2> wheatthin, utusan, apparently the new e1000e drivers seem to do the trick. Need to download them, build and replace the existing ones and it's good to go.
<wheatthin> :)
<wheatthin> akurilin2,
<wheatthin> noo.. you can modprobe e100e
<wheatthin> e1000e
<akurilin2> wheatthin, I did, but it did nothing
<AlexLikeRock> What if Microsoft bought Ubuntu?
<AlexLikeRock> http://www.osattack.com/humor/what-if-microsoft-bought-ubuntu/
<AlexLikeRock> 1st – All open source code would “mysteriously” self implode leaving no trace it ever existed.
<AlexLikeRock> 2nd – Integration of IE6.0 for all non EU downloads.
<AlexLikeRock> 3rd – Silverlight becomes the only supported media player.
<FloodBot1> AlexLikeRock: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wheatthin> should be in the kernel for a long while now
<akurilin2> wheatthin, right, but what if this was a matter of versions of that driver?
<wheatthin> akurilin2, then a newer kernel should be installed
<wilee-nilee> AlexLikeRock, #ubuntu-offtopic is the channel you want
<AlexLikeRock> * You have left channel #ubuntu-offtopic
<evilroots> hey
<evilroots>  i need help getting the nidvida drivers for my card working manuly as addonal drivers dont show my card
<evilroots> i chmod 777 the files and then ran it
<evilroots> but it said i needed to ne root so i went root then it said something else about an x server running and i need to shut it off
<evilroots> i doonoo want to do
<evilroots> i just wanna play games under unbutu
<wilee-nilee> evilroots, what does lsb_release -a  say
<jony_easyrider> how can be checked if cron launch a stored command?
<wheatthin> jony_easyrider, by checking your syslog
<evilroots> wilee-nilee, lsb_release -a says
<evilroots> dj@dj-desktop:~$ lsb_release -a
<evilroots> No LSB modules are available.
<evilroots> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<evilroots> Description:	Ubuntu 13.04
<evilroots> Release:	13.04
<FloodBot1> evilroots: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<evilroots> Codename:	raring
<jony_easyrider> wheatthin, how can I check the syslog?
<wheatthin> evilroots, then it should work
<wheatthin> umm   cat /var/log/syslog
<wheatthin> search through it
<wheatthin> evilroots, you might need to generate an xorg.conf file first tho
<manjush> hi, does anyone know data science analytics channel on irc
<wheatthin> nope not ubuntu topic I don't think
<iceroot> what is the programname for the sound-applet in the systray? i need to restart it because its having errors but i cant restart my x-session
<sebell> hello all
<Grivvel> Does anyone know why upstart might be respawning a process terminating during the pre-stop script? As far as I can tell from the documentation, terminating during pre-stop should be totaly legal.
<sebell> can anyone here help a n00b set up Vidalia?  I'm insecure about the terminal in ubuntu still, and don't know very many commands, makes it hard to set up and use tor.
<xangua> sebell: or you can use the bundle provided at tor web, as themselves suggest
<Grivvel> sebell: Is there a reason you aren't just using the browser bundle that does everything for you?
<sebell> xangua: I did actually get that far.  :)  I don't know how to use the bundle with any other applications though.
<sebell> or if I can
<benbloom> Im getting input/output errors on /etc/mtab /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/resolv.conf.tmp. I think this is due to bad sectors on the microSD card being used as my root FS. is there a way to bypass these sectors?
<prooz> Nooooooo....... James Gandolfini
<prooz> R.I.P.
<sebell> ^^
<prooz> What? That's not ^^
<prooz> It's :(
<sebell> oops.  sorry, that was meant to be an agreement about what you said.  heard about it on public radio
<sebell> not ^_^  I agree.  T_T
<djapo> hello world, i have managed to pair my btheadset with my py but cant play audio out of it any help or advice
<djapo> i have tryied an asound.conf but it trows an error libasound_module_pcm_bluetooth.so  no such file ...
<Ben64> djapo: with your.... py?
<sebell> Grivvel: I want to use tor with anything that connects to the web now lol.  recent events have got me paranoid and I feel the need to learn a bit more about anonymity.
<djapo> rewtraw: computer
<yva_> hi, I just install 13.04 and I can seem to find a way to have alt-tab to not group windows together (the old alt-tab). Is there a way to change that?
<Ben64> !tor | sebell
<ubottu> sebell: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<sebell> thanks for the manuals.  :D  I shall now go read them.
<drparazit> Всем привет. Русские есть?
<aeon-ltd> !russian
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<sebell> what does ! mean when you use it thus: !russian
<Ben64> sebell: its a trigger for the bot
<sebell> Ben64: thanks.  I have a lot to learn.
<xrfang> I try to use kvm on command line with this: sudo kvm -curses -hda vdisk.img -cdrom precise-server-amd64.iso, but it just show me a black screen with 640 x 480 Graphic mode in the middle
<xrfang> what's wrong?
<Ben64> xrfang: you might want to try #qemu on irc.oftc.net
<benbloom> Im getting input/output errors on /etc/mtab /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/resolv.conf.tmp. I think this is due to bad sectors on the microSD card being used as my root FS. is there a way to bypass these sectors?
<Ben64> benbloom: you should start with fsck
<benbloom> Ben64: is there a way to do it without rebooting?
<Ben64> benbloom: well yeah, just unmount the card
<xrfang> Ben64, #kvm let me ask the "Ubuntu people" :(
<xrfang> they said this problem is caused by "you are trying to install a graphics mode guest OS", but I am trying to install ubuntu server
<xrfang> the server disc is in graphics mode?
<Ben64> xrfang: i'd recommend virtualbox or something for what it seems like you want to do
<benbloom> it's my root FS Ben64 how would I unmount while running?
<xrfang> also, is it possible to install the so called SDL driver
<Ben64> benbloom: how do you have a sd card as your root partition....? are you on ubuntu?
<xrfang> Ben64, my purpose is to setup a VM development environment in pure TEXT mode
<Ben64> xrfang: ok?
<benbloom> yup. I'm running 12.04 armhf on a trimslice microPC
<Ben64> you might want #ubuntu-arm then... but you should take the card out and fsck on another computer
<DONKEEZ> how do make my backspace key go back one page in firefox
<sebell> Ben64: if I already installed tor from the ppa:ubun-tor/ppa repository, should I uninstall it before getting it from the torproject repository?
<Ben64> DONKEEZ: it's the first link if you google for ---- backspace back firefox
<xrfang> Ben64, I will try virtualbox
<Ben64> sebell: dunno, i don't use it
<DONKEEZ> Ben64 thanks
<DONKEEZ> link?
<Ben64> come on, learn to use google. it was the first link on the first query i tried based on what you want
<benbloom> k Ben64. thanks for pointing me to arm support channel. I'll just have to wait until I can power down the unit and run fsck.
<Asad2005> When i issue date >> filename  the date in filename is displayed ok but when doing the same thing in cron the output is like this "خ يون 20 01:02:05 AST 2013" is this an encoding issue? and how can it be resolved?
<Ben64> Asad2005: use a script
<Tex_Nick> Ben64 : i think the ubottu factoid needs to be revised to reflect what you just stated ???
<Ben64> Tex_Nick: clarification?
<Tex_Nick> <Ben64> come on, learn to use google. it was the first link on the first query i tried based on what you want
<Asad2005> Ben64: a secript for just one command that is to put time stamp of a log inside text file?
<Tex_Nick> as compared to !google
<Tex_Nick> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Ben64> Tex_Nick: well that just says don't tell people to "google it", i said the exact query i used which gave the answer in the first result
<Ben64> i'm just not going to do all the work
<Tex_Nick> Ben64 : yes sir i just meant that i think ubottu should say something more like USE GOOGLE ... ;-)
<Ben64> well i agree just telling people to google something without knowing the answer lies there is kind of rude
<Asad2005> its only the month name is not in english
<jpds> Asad2005: date -R ?
<Tex_Nick> Ben64 : ok and i have to say you're one of the most polite in this chan & most knowledgeable was a personal thought ... probably shouldn't have posted that
<Ben64> Tex_Nick: no its fine, don't worry
<Hyperiant> I need some help getting good video drivers for my aging craptop; anyone willing to go to the trouble to help out?
<THE_DUDEZ0R> suppose in the ddwrt  router im connected to, my  pc   appears as foo-pc, and I want to change that in my  system  so  the router displays someOtherName-pc, what exactly do i need to change?
<reisio> what's the problem?
<Hyperiant> The drivers I have don't seem to support OpenGL, and run very slow on things the laptop should be able to run well (it doesn't appear to use hardware acceleration in anything)
<th0r> THE_DUDEZ0R, probably the computer's hostname
<adam_> I keep getting "could not find main class" in a java package that works on other machines :(
<energizer> How do I losslessly convert a png to pdf? "convert x.png x.pdf" seems to mess up some pixels or something
<Asad2005> jpds: Thanks i will try it
<THE_DUDEZ0R> th0r, I already knew that thanks
<Smiche> Hello. I installed fglrx and now my graphic's got worse i used aticonfig to change the resolution but there are still some weird lines on the screen
<Smiche> and Catalyst control center wouldnt start
<Smiche> do I need to install any other packages except fglrx? Cause catalyst control center quits with an error saying that i have no gfx card drivers
<Slart> energizer: I'll have a look.. give me a sec
<Smiche> Also my compiz doesnt work anymore and the windows have weird buttons for minimizing resizing and quitting
<Ben64> Hyperiant: what laptop, what video card, which ubuntu?
<Hyperiant> Toshiba Satellite M115-S1061, the internal card (I couldn't tell you what the exact info is without running a command I don't remember), Xubuntu 13.04
<energizer> Slart i can show you what i mean. where should i put the files?
<Hyperiant> not having drivers is a general ubuntu issue though, right?
<alexandergranase> I would not say drivers for ubuntu is an issue anymore
<alexandergranase> It was a few years ago but it works a lot better nowadays
<Hyperiant> Non-open-source drivers that support OpenGL for legacy integrated cards
<Hyperiant> or, heck, open source is fine, as long as it functions properly
<Smiche> Can some1 help me with my problem :X?
<energizer> Slart Files are here http://ge.tt/8elSErj
<energizer> its a small difference, but nonetheless
<Ben64> Hyperiant: lspci | grep -i vga
<Hyperiant> Ben64: ATI RC410M [Mobility Radeon Xpress 200M
<Slart> energizer: ah.. I was just going to ask you for that.. so far I've tried with a test suite for png files and those all worked nicely using convert.. I'll try your image
<Ben64> Hyperiant: :S not a very good chance of getting that working i fear
<Hyperiant> It worked on Windows; the only reason I switched to Linux at all was because I'm told it runs faster
<distilledchaos> I downgraded from 13.04 to 12.04, now the computer's internal display does not function, and the external monitor is at a lower, fixed resolution
<Ben64> Hyperiant: ati doesn't support their old cards on linux
<reisio> distilledchaos: why'd you downgrade
<energizer> Slart i put both the png and the pdf up there. I guess what I want is something that makes the text smoother in the pdf, because it looks weird when zoomed-out-- inconsistent line-widths, etc.
<Ben64> Hyperiant: run "lshw -C VIDEO" and see which driver is in use
<distilledchaos> reisio: xserver-xorg-video-displaylink is only supported on 12.04 and 12.10
<distilledchaos> and i need it
<Hyperiant> Ben64: driver=radeon
<reisio> distilledchaos: what is it?
<Ben64> Hyperiant: from what i'm reading, that should do 3d
<Ben64> Hyperiant: try pastebinning the outputs of the following two commands... "dmesg | grep drm" and "LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo"
<Hyperiant> what's that command that creates a pastebin out of a command?
<kostkon> !info pastebinit | Hyperiant
<ubottu> Hyperiant: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3-4ubuntu1 (raring), package size 15 kB, installed size 172 kB
<Slart> energizer: I can't really reproduce your results.. they look kind of the same when opened in an image-viewer and pdf-reader.. when I open them both in Gimp they look exactly the same so it might just be that your pdf-reader does something with the pdf
<sudheera> Hi from where can I find feature request for ubuntu, I want to start contributing to ubuntu
<energizer> Slart: oh holy shit you're right. In a different pdf viewer its way nicer...
<reisio> sudheera: launchpad.net, methinks
<kostkon> !contribute | sudheera
<ubottu> sudheera: contribute is To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<somsip> !contributing | sudheera
<somsip> kostkon: ah - close :)
<reisio> !contributization
<kostkon> :P
<somsip> reisio: hehe
<Hyperiant> how do I use the pastebinit command in conjunction with a regular command?
<Smiche> can some1 help me with finding the right drivers for my gfx card?
<reisio> Hyperiant: regular | pastebinit, possibly
<reisio> Hyperiant: or pastebinit $(regular)
<somsip> !paste | Hyperiant
<ubottu> Hyperiant: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<reisio> Smiche: ?
<energizer> thanks slart
<THE_DUDEZ0R> Hyperiant, you issue pastebinit /path/to/file
<Smiche> the open source driver gets me GPU lockup CP stall sometimes and when i install fglrx from terminal the screen goes blurry with weird lines on the same resolution and compiz quits working
<Smiche> now im trying to install the fglrx driver from amd's site that is for linux but it says it works for kernel 3.4 and mine is 3.5
<THE_DUDEZ0R> where file contains the text you want to pastebin. issue pastebinit --help for some options
<Ben64> Smiche: don't use the site, use the repository
<Ben64> !ati | Smiche
<ubottu> Smiche: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<wilee-nilee> Hyperbyte, command | pastebinit  is correct
<Slart> energizer: you're welcome
<Smiche> my graphic's card isnt in the supported list
<Hyperiant> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5782799/  LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo returns "glxinfo not installed"
<safridzal> Smiche: paste here the result of this command: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<Ben64> Hyperiant: well that looks good. can you run "glxgears" ? you'll probably need to install something for that to work
<Smiche> lspci -nn | grep VGA
<Smiche> oops
<Smiche>  ATI RV670 [Radeon HD 3870] [1002:9501]
<safridzal> on terminal
<safridzal> afaik, you can use fglrx-legacy
<Smiche> ye i keep forgetting ctrl+c doesnt work on terminal
<safridzal> Smiche: you can block the text using mouse, and paste that text using middle click
<safridzal> Smiche: open synaptic, reload, then search for fglrx legacy.
<Smiche> should i first uninstall the driver i installed from amd's site?
<energizer> Ctrl+Shift+C also copies in the terminal
<Hyperiant> Ben64: glxgears runs
<safridzal> yes.. if you've install the *****.run, you have to uninstall it first
<Ben64> Hyperiant: then you have 3d!
<Smiche> i think i have to restart first
<Smiche> brb
<Hyperiant> Ben64: The issue isn't the inability to support 3D, it's the ability to use hardware acceleration and support the versions of OpenGL that are used to run games ><
<Ben64> Hyperiant: 3d = hardware acceleration
<Hyperiant> Ben64: I was told radeon didn't support hardware acceleration, that's why fglrx is so much faster
<Ben64> you won't be able to game on it anyway
<reisio> yeah... because there's no such thing as games that don't require excessive 3d
<Ben64> the Radeon Xpress 200M gets a benchmark score of 21
<reisio> or is that all 'game' as a verb means anymore? 3d gaming? :p
<Smiche> how to find broken packages?
<Hyperiant> I'm only looking to run stuff like Torchlight, which works at 30 FPS in XP, and Awesomenauts, which is a purely 2D game
<reisio> Smiche: how do you know they're broken if you can't find them
<Ben64> compare that to my video card... the GeForce GTX 650TI ---- 2690
<reisio> awesomenauts is 2d?
<Smiche> when i ran synaptic said theres one broken package
<Ben64> my card got 128 times higher of a score
<reisio> hrmmm, maybe it is
<Smiche> autormove would fix it?
<reisio> Hyperiant: either it'll work or it won't, try
<Smiche> i havent installed fglrx legacy just restarted after uninstall ***.run file
<Smiche> and synaptic comes up with this error
<kostkon> reisio, it's 2d looking 3d game like most of the 2d games nowadays
<kostkon> a*
<Hyperiant> reisio: Torchlight runs at a smooth 8 FPS before crashing on character select, and Awesomenauts refuses to even launch, though I blame buggy clients and poor drivers considering they worked just fine in XP
<reisio> I was getting it confused with the other 'nauts
<Ben64> Hyperiant: then maybe you should use windows xp?
<reisio> Hyperiant: that's one way to approach it
<reisio> me, I'd blame manufacturers that don't release decent drivers
<Ben64> ati cards aren't very supported
<reisio> sure they are
<reisio> but not all of them are 100% perfectly supported
<Ben64> old ones ati doesn't even want to hear about
<reisio> you've found one
<Ben64> its like 10 years old
<reisio> not all things are 100% perfectly supported on Windows XP, either
<Ben64> the fglrx driver no longer supports it
<jpds> Ben64: Well, of course.
<jpds> Ben64: You have to move on at some point.
<Ben64> yep
<alexandergranase> I have abandoned amd and ati a long time ago, always issues with those two
<alexandergranase> Intel and nvidia works a lot better i find always
<Hyperiant> thing is, from the research I've done, fglrx worked for it a year or so ago; can't I use the old version of the driver to get decent drivers again?
<Ben64> amd cpus work great
<Ben64> you'd have to use an old version of ubuntu, which isn't supported
<Hyperiant> might unsupported ubuntu still run those games?
<reisio> Hyperiant: sure
<Ben64> if xp works, why try to fix something that isn't broken?
<reisio> it's probably broken in other ways :p
<Ben64> well yeah, its windows xp
<reisio> Hyperiant: do you know which version of fglrx?
<Hyperiant> XP is a laggy, run-down, maniacal, bloated crapheap of an OS that takes 5 minutes to boot up on a clean install (and no, I don't know exactly the fglrx version, unfortunately)
<Smiche> reisio i tried to install fglrx legacy and i got this error E: /var/cache/apt/archives/fglrx_2%3a8.960-0ubuntu1.1_amd64.deb: subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<reisio> Hyperiant: might be your next goal
<Hyperiant> reisio: To the best of my knowledge, it looks like 8.543 is the version they dropped support in
<Hyperiant> rather, they had support in that version, but dropped it in 8.6
<Hyperiant> Though I'm reading from another source that 9.3 still supported my chipset
<Hyperiant> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.7&product=2.7.4.3.3.3.1&lang=English And lo and behold, my chipset is listed there; I assume I have to downgrade before I try using this, though
<reisio> that's pretty old
<reisio> maybe you should just get a new gpu for $20
<Hyperiant> reisio: unfortunately, I have no PCI slot in my laptop
<Smiche> heard of tweaks to make an external slot for a pci card but that would look bad
<SeanHosie54> Am I in the right place for some support?
<reisio> you can open laptops, even though it's not always fun
<reisio> SeanHosie54: quite possibly
<SeanHosie54> Im having trouble going to sites in my web browsers
<Hyperiant> The best thing this has is a PCMCIA slot and I don't think you can get GPUs that fit that
<SeanHosie54> it wont let me check my hotmail
<Hyperiant> SeanHosie54: What happens when you try to check it?
<SeanHosie54> just times out
<Hyperiant> also, hotmail was shut down by microsoft earlier this year
<Hyperiant> along with MSN messenger
<Hyperiant> Outlook.com replaced it
<SeanHosie54> no I can check it with my windows8 computer
<k1lled> hey guys, where i can ask for help for Router(wifi), i have a problem.
<Hyperiant> k1lled: I know a teensy bit about networking, what's your issue?
<bazhang> k1lled, ##networking
<k1lled> Hyperbyte: can we talk on private?
<SeanHosie54> and if I go to isohunt.com and do a search it times out
<k1lled> bazhang:  tnx <3
<SeanHosie54> it seems to be a issue with only my ubuntu machines
<SeanHosie54> Im having trouble going to sites in my web browsers
<auronandace> SeanHosie54: what version of ubuntu and what version of browser?
<SeanHosie54> 13.04 and latest for all browsers
<auronandace> SeanHosie54: when you say latest do you mean ppas or what is in the official repos?
<SeanHosie54> from there website it was downloaded
<auronandace> SeanHosie54: ppas are not supported here
<SeanHosie54> ?
<auronandace> SeanHosie54: we can only support stuff that was installed via the official repos here
<SeanHosie54> it was downloaded from the ubuntu software center
<ouran> hallo
<auronandace> SeanHosie54: you just said you got it from their website
<SeanHosie54> only opera
<SeanHosie54> chome and firefox from ubuntu software center
<auronandace> SeanHosie54: you mean chromium, not chrome
<k1lled> chromium in software center
<SeanHosie54> yes
<Smiche> reisio: I installed fglrx as you told me but now my screen looks odd - has some vertical white lines, and compiz effects have stopped working
<reisio> as I told you to?
<k1lled> chrome is better, download from official website
<SeanHosie54> is there a firewall Im unaware of?
<reisio> chromium is better, use your package manager
<Smiche> well you told me to install fglrx legacy from synaptic as a fix to my driver issues
<SeanHosie54> so can anyone help here?
<auronandace> SeanHosie54: i'm using chromium now on 13.04 and i can login to my outlook (hotmail)
<Joe_DM> SeanHosie54: Is this a home network?
<SeanHosie54> yer
<SeanHosie54> yes
<reisio> Smiche: dunno if I did that...
<Joe_DM> you can try changing you dns to somthin like google public DNS
<Smiche> okay :S
<SeanHosie54> how
<Joe_DM> edit /etc/resolv.conf
<Joe_DM> any changes you make will be lost on reboot so its good for testing
<Joe_DM> replace the line "nameserver x.x.x.x" with "nameserver 8.8.8.8"
<Joe_DM> when I say any changes made are lost on reboot I should add that is only if you have resolvcon installed
<Joe_DM> which ubuntu does by default
<SeanHosie54> I dont know this is giving me the shitts going to just re-install
<Joe_DM> why reinstall
<SeanHosie54> it was working fine before
<Joe_DM> what exactly is the problem, I just got here?/
<SeanHosie54> could conky cause browser probs?
<auronandace> SeanHosie54: no
<pikey5> clear
<Twister> hi
<Twister> just wondering if anyone could help me with ubuntu terminal command?
<somsip> !anyone | Twister
<ubottu> Twister: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Twister> Trying to do a make; and I'm getting a few errors
<somsip> Twister: so it's a compilation from source issue?
<Twister> apparently I am missing libcloog-pp10
<Twister> however I'm searching Google and cannot find that package to install?
<DJones> !find libcloog-pp10
<ubottu> Package/file libcloog-pp10 does not exist in raring
<somsip> Twister: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/libcloog-isl-dev
<somsip> Maybe?
<Slart> Twister: it's libcloog-ppl0  L instead of 1
<somsip> !find libcloog
<ubottu> Found: libcloog-ppl-dev, libcloog-ppl1, libcloog-isl-dev, libcloog-isl4
<somsip> Twister: so, possibly, one of those
<Twister> ok so with that can I do "sudo apt-get libcloog-ppl-dev and so on"  to isntall the pacakge?
<Twister> install*
<somsip> Twister: that;s the idea. Not sure how mit and miss this might be given there are 4 candidates...
<somsip> *hit and miss
<Twister> hmm saying invalid operation
<somsip> Twister: sudo apt-get install {package}
<llutz> Twister: man apt-get (sudo apt-get install packagename)
<Twister> thx will try now
<Twister> it worked :)
<somsip> Twister: cool
<Twister> thanks somsip, llutz, ubottu, DJones, Slart
<Twister> I appriciate your help :)
<Baribal> Hi. I've tried doing "sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386", but dpkg says "dpkg: error: unknown option --add-architecture". Neither man page nor dpkg --help know of --add-architecture. I'm using 1.16.1.2ubuntu7.1 and there doesn't seem to be an update for Precise. Any idea what to do?
<somsip> Baribal: what is leading you to need to do that?
<Baribal> somsip, the need to use Skype.
<llutz> Baribal: according to dpkg changelog, it was added with 1.16.2
<somsip> Baribal: I've never heard of that. Most people just install the Skype package and it works (mostly). It did for me. How are you installing Skype?
<somsip> Baribal: Note that the Ubuntu dpkg in natty (1.16.0~ubuntu7 (reports 1.15.8.10)), oneiric and precise (1.16.1.2ubuntu7) uses a different syntax: http://is.gd/osQeGA
<pikey5> hallow!! i installed idle-python27 on my ubuntu 13.04,wondering howto make .py file right-click-open-with-idle possible ?
<Baribal> somsip, I assume that I have to add some repositories, 'cause by defaut there is no skype package in Precise.
<Biomechd> hey guys, i'm trying to use an online program called audiotool but it says that i need flash player to view it. i have flash installed because i can watch youtube and stuff, though. how do i fix this?
<wsnipex> skype is in the canonical partner repo
<pikey5> why not just go to the official website and download it?
<somsip> Baribal: like wsnipex says, just enable the Partner repo
<bathman> anyone that can help me make a bootable install cd for ubuntu 8.04 ? to contain a tar file (with the distro ready to use) ?
<somsip> !8.04 | bathman
<ubottu> bathman: Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support ended on May 9th 2013. See http://ubottu.com/y/hardy for more details.
<k1l_> !eol | bathman
<ubottu> bathman: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bathman> somsip : i know, unfortunately 8.04 is the only choice - we have an outdated touchscreen driver
<somsip> bathman: then you may struggle to get someone who knows about it. Now is not the best time as this channel is usually busy when more of the western world is awake.
<somsip> *busier
<bathman> and the 8.04 will be residing in the tar
<Ben64> doesn't matter, 8.04 is still not supported
<bathman> somsip : ic, forgot about that
<Ben64> it's over 5 years old
<somsip> bathman: but likely  you'll hit the official response which is, !eol
<bathman> so in fact, all i need is a bootcd that can partition and format ext3, and untar to that ext3 partition - that's it
<domedagen> Nouveau is causing my fresh instal of 13.04 to crash. Is there a way to change driver without logging in?
<reisio> domedagen: crash how?
<somsip> domedagen: boot to text mode, login and fix using cli
<somsip> !text | domedagen
<ubottu> domedagen: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Slart> domedagen: if you can boot to a terminal instead of X/Gnome you can blacklist the nouveau kernel module
<Slart> domedagen: I'm not sure what the backup plan is for X but it's worth a try
<Twister> hmm running into some libcurl problems, such as "LIBCURL_CHECK_CONFIG(,"   trying to look how to resolve now just curious if anyone had any ideas
<Twister> from what I can gather issue with the ./configure command
<Zeev> eclipse makes unity taskbar disappear on 12.04 how can I restart it (on windows it would be start->run->explorer)
<reisio> Zeev: ls /usr/bin/*unity* might have a clue
<reisio> if 'unity' is actually in the executable name
<ActionParsnip> it is
<reisio> might check bar / panel / menu
<ActionParsnip> try:  unity --replace
<reisio> there's nothing for the task bar on its own?
<ActionParsnip> no idea there
<ActionParsnip> personally
<reisio> personally is the way I like it, baby
<rocinante_> hola
<rocinante_> :)
<reisio> shalomx0r
<reisio> :D
<operatormplik> hy
<allanv> any pptp vpn expert here?
<DJones> !ask | allanv
<ubottu> allanv: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DJones> allanv: Just explain your question in detail, if anybody can help, they'll normally reply
<azertyui> hello there
<azertyui> is it possible to install ubuntu on windows using qemu ?
<reisio> azertyui: yup
<gordonjcp> azertyui: should be, it'll run in any virtualisation container
<azertyui> if yes how reisio
<reisio> azertyui: exactly as the qemu docs say
<reisio> azertyui: why do you want to?
<azertyui> well let me explain what i have done i start download qemu from here http://lassauge.free.fr/qemu/release/Qemu-1.4.2-windows.zip then ubuntu server iso http://releases.ubuntu.mirrors.uk2.net//precise/ubuntu-12.04.2-server-i386.iso
<reisio> azertyui: why do you want to use qemu?
<azertyui> then i put the iso on qemu folder
<Ben64> uh, this isn't qemu support
<Ben64> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<Ben64> hmm
<Ben64> irc.oftc.net #qemu
<rocinante_> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<reisio> it's unlikely he's got a good reason to use qemu for anything at all
<azertyui> then i start create a file called run.bat something like that http://paste.ubuntu.com/5783074/ but don't want work
<reisio> azertyui: not so much with the listening, are you?
<azertyui> yes of course
<azertyui> tell me what you want ,
<azertyui> ?
<reisio> azertyui: why do you want to use qemu?
<mathnode> virtualbox on windows would provide you a faster Ubuntu Server Experience™
<Ben64> azertyui: this isn't qemu support, that is located at irc.oftc.net #qemu
<azertyui> qemu is better known for emulator os
<azertyui> that's why i would like to use qemu
<reisio> azertyui: mmm, I don't know that it is
<Ben64> thats fine, just go to the qemu support
<reisio> VirtualBox will be faster, as mathnode says
<reisio> and also much simpler to use
<azertyui> virtualbox is for dummy
<reisio> on a _Unix host_ qemu/kvm will be faster and easier to use, though :)
<reisio> azertyui: even if that is so, it'll be faster than qemu
<DG8FV-B9TKY-FRT9> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<reisio> !spam
<azertyui> well when you face with problem is find out solution not by pass with other one
<azertyui> well what 's wrong with my config ?
<reisio> azertyui: unless the other solution is far superior
<reisio> azertyui: that's a question for #qemu
<azertyui>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5783074/
<Ben64> azertyui: go. to. the. qemu. support. channel.
<azertyui> are you there ? Ben64 reisio
<Ben64> no
<mathnode> My Virtualisation Solution is better than Your Virtualisation Solution!
<azertyui> i m allready there
<azertyui> no one
<Ben64> then stop asking here
<azertyui> actually there
<reisio> well it's 5:30am
<reisio> maybe let them wake up
<allanv> Using Ubuntu Natty 11.04 64bit. Installed pptpd just fine. I enabled the ppp module at my VPS but i encountered new error again "Jun 20 12:48:06 auckland pppd[448]: Please load the ppp_generic kernel module. " I tried to # modprobe ppp_generic
<allanv> WARNING: Deprecated config file /etc/modprobe.conf, all config files belong into /etc/modprobe.d/.
<allanv> FATAL: Module ppp_generic not found.
<Ben64> allanv: 11.04 is no longer supported
<llutz> azertyui: 176 people in #qemu, not you
<azertyui> how to filter if there are online or idle ? llutz
<azertyui> seems there is no response to my question
<allanv> Ben64: Can you atlest provide a valid link please that pptp on 11.04 64bit is no longer supported?
<azertyui> tell me first fi you are present there ?
<mathnode> I am going to make a note of this for the next meeting I have with colleagues, with an agenda focused on virtualisation. +1 for qemu because it's harder to use so it must be good. -1 for virtualbox because it's for dummies. Promotion here I come!
<gordonjcp> allanv: 11.04 is no longer supported
<Ben64> azertyui: stop asking here. this is not qemu support. this is ubuntu support. we can't help you with it.
<llutz> azertyui: the channel is on  "irc.oftc.net", not on freenode...
<reisio> 'cept for the 115 people in #qemu
<Ben64> allanv: you really really should upgrade, especially on a server you're leaving it vulnerable to attack
<azertyui> there is also qemu channel available on freenode
<azertyui> you can join there llutz
<llutz> azertyui: why should i
<azertyui> ok
<azertyui> hold on
<mob001> hi, how to get the last hour CPU statistics in ubuntu
<allanv> Ben64: Like apt-get upgrade? Or upgrade it to the latest e.g 12.04?
<Ben64> allanv: 12.04
<git> hello
<vlt> Hello git! I haven’t used you in a long time.
<vlt> (Oh … gone)
<bpietro> hi, anybody else has this problem: using unity w/ 9 wirt desktops, after some hrs of work some inactive app windows wander from destop to another (typical Skype window, but not only it, open on virt dtp 9, find on any else after 20 minutes) nothing I can't survive, but annoyng
<reisio> bpietro: could maybe hack a fix with wmctrl
<allanv> Ben64 gordonjcp Thanks! :)
<bpietro> reisio: tnx
<Shubham_Rao> hi
<reisio> hi there Shubham_Rao
<bpietro> reisio: see, it's frustrating, workin on dtp 1, skype alert shows, ctrl-alt-9 and stared with empty dtp. For now I want only know: it's only my problem or sbd else found it too?
 * reisio shrugs
<bpietro> maybe unity bug database research helps
<azertyui> llutz: hello
<reisio> llutz: hello
<Ashael> hello
<reisio> 'lo ash
<Ashael> 'lo
<Ashael> Q: how do I use jokcey to turn on a wireless module?
 * Ashael prods sere
<sere> Ashael: use the command line : sudo modprobe brcmsmac
<Ashael> hmmm
<sere> Ashael: that should be all you need to get your wifi up and running
<Ashael> it doesn't seem to recognize the networks, but i need to check if they're not offline
<sere> Ashael: you should be able to pick up something in the scan
<subthalamus> can ubuntu be used with a wsd scanner?
<Ashael> sere: the networks here went down this morning, it's possible they're still offline (i'm connected through wired)
<reisio> subthalamus: wsd?
<reisio> subthalamus: some windows protocol?
<sere> Ashael: so you got it working and now it down again ?
<reisio> subthalamus: potentially
<Ashael> sere: i mean the wireless network here at work
<subthalamus> reisio: oki mc342dn
<Ashael> the module seems to be on, but it's not picking them up - and they are up.
<sweettea> GUYS! I updated to 13.04 and flash runs like crap now!! Any advice?
<Ashael> have you updated flash?
<DJones> subthalamus: There is a list of supported scanners at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Scanners Looking at that, there doesn't appear to much support for Oki scanners
<mathnode> Why do we have flash installed again?
<Ashael> hmm, now it found the networks
<Ashael> but they are all very weak
<Ashael> ~30%, should be about 80% or more.
<sweettea> I believe I have updated flash yes
<sweettea> mathnode: because this is a desktop machine?
<mathnode> I mean in general, the scope of media delivered through the intrawebs. I can't remember what provoked me to install it. Probably cat videos.
<sweettea> plenty of media comes in flash format
<mathnode> There was a cool flash game that came with the last Humble Indie Bundle that was flash, and thus cross platform. Insidios 2 or something.
<Ashael> sere: any idea why the networks would be detected as low signal strength when I know it to be high?
<gordonjcp> Ashael: interference
<sweettea> I also noticed skype does now show up in the package manager now
<gordonjcp> Ashael: the "signal strength" display is showing signal to noise ratio, rather than RSSI
<Ashael> hmm
<sere> Ashael: yea one sec im looking for something
<Ashael> gordonjcp: doesn't sound right, it was fine before.
<gordonjcp> Ashael: uh-huh, and you know for certain that nothing has changed?
<Ashael> no, but my cellphone seems to find it in high signal.
<Ashael> which means something has changed with the comp
<gordonjcp> Ashael: your phone might be showing RSSI rather than S/N
<Ashael> well, it always did, and since nothing has changed with the network, it means the comp is now showing S/N when in the past it showed RSSI - or something is b0rk with the driver.
<sere> Ashael: whats your iwconfig say
<vnc786> can at a time both 3.5 and 4.04 version of LO can be run. i am having 3.5 installed but want to try LO4.0.4
<Ashael> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any             Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=19 dBm              Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off           Encryption key:off           Power Management:off            lo        no wireless extensions.  eth0      no wireless extensions.
<sere> Ashael: heres my signal strength
<sere>           Link Quality=67/70  Signal level=-43 dBm
<Ashael> ok?
 * Ashael confused
<sere> Ashael: try to connect to your server and then run iwconfig
<Ashael> my server?
<sere> Ashael: sorry its 5:20am here.. im pretty tired :x isp networn / isp .. connect using your wifi card
<Ashael> not sure i understand.
<sere> Ashael: you are still connect to the net with your ethernet i believe.. try to connect using your wifi card
<sere> Ashael: then we can go from there and test
<Ashael> which means disconnecting the wired?
<Ashael> sorry, i'm pretty clueless when it comes to networks
<sere> Ashael: no you dont have to disconnect.. your router will get you another ip
<sere> no worries
<Ashael> what exactly do you mean by "connect through the wifi"?
<sere> Ashael: do you use your wifi card to get an internet connection? What I mean is enter your wifi info essid and wpa password or whatever you use to get to a connection
<Ashael> you mean, connect to a wireless network?
<sere> Ashael: yea :)
<Ashael> heh duh
<sere> hehe
<Ashael> it no longer picks up any signal :(
<sere> Ashael: hmm
<N41T> hello there, some one know how to do the log in to freenode?
<rravisha> its /msg nickserv identify <password>
<N41T> rravisha, Thnx!!
<rravisha> no problem
<Speiros> Can someone direct me where to go to get help with the webcam program "cheese" please.
<gordonjcp> Speiros: just ask in here..
<sere> Ashael: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ please pastebin..  sudo lshw -C network .. you might have to installed lshw. if so its sudo apt-get install lshw
<Speiros> Ok, thanks gordonjcp.  Sometimes I go to open Cheese, and it doesn't open, just hangs.  Other times it says device can't be found.  But the time which I DO like, which happens, apparently randomly, is when it opens properly.  Why are there such discrepancies?
<Speiros> It's opened up as a grey box, at present, and I'll have to force quit to close it.
<Ashael> sere: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5783244/
<sere> Ashael: everything looks good to me.. try iwlist wlan0 scan
<sere> Ashael: that will scan through the console
<Ashael> wlan0     No scan results
<casshern> hi everyone!
<Rarrikins> At login, I am told system load and so on. It repeats the part about how many packages are ready to be upgraded. How do I fix it to show them only once?
<sere> Ashael: run lsmod and see if there is another broadcom driver loaded.. could be conflicting with current.. not really sure why it acting up though
<Ashael> sere" maybe b43?
<sere> Ashael: that could be it.. you dont need that
<sere> Ashael: sudo rmmod b43
<Ashael> k, what's the command to remove it? iwconfig -r b43?
<Ashael> ah
<sere> cloe :D
<sere> close *
<Ashael> sere: I'm going to try and reboot. back in a few, thanks for the help so far!
<sere> Ashael: your welcome
<Ashael> back
<Ashael> sere: i rebooted and the module is off again or something :(
<TakumoKatekari> Hi All,I have a problem where Gvim isn't working, it just brings up a grey square which I can't kill or do anything to...
<TakumoKatekari> I happened when I upgraded from 12.10 to 13.04
<sere> Ashael: run lsmod and see if b43 is there
<Ashael> yup :(
<adeebnqo> TakumoKatekari: you can't even kill it via the terminal?
<Ashael> there are also bcma and ssb
<Ashael> which may also be part of it
<sere> Ashael: ok lets do this : sudo rmmod b43 && modprobe bmca && modprobe brcmsmac && modprobe brcmutil
<Ashael> Module b43 is not currently loaded
<sere> Ashael: ok skip that then
<monoman> hello
<rravisha> hello there
<monoman> I'm using Ubunut server here
<monoman> command line without X
<monoman> it seems fun to use it that way!
<sere> Ashael: b43 is probably being started at boot because of the old driver.. in any case we can just blacklist it so it doesnt start on boot
<Ashael> sere: no change.
<monoman> but I still need to figure out some comman line commands
<vlt> !enter | monoman
<ubottu> monoman: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<monoman> Is there a way to remove unneeded packages from apt-get other than the usual apt-get autoremove or apt-get purge?
<jrib> monoman: apt-get autoremove is what you want. Before that feature was implemented, there was deborphan.  Why do you ask?
<monoman> because I was messing with my ubunut server and I believe I installed a lot of unneeded dependencies
<sere> Ashael: go ahead and sudo rmmod ssd : from what im reading that could affect it too
<Ashael> ssd or ssb?
<sere> Ashael: ssb :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<monoman> I've got another question, how can I play sounds on Ubuntu server? I installed alsa-utils and tried aplay but I got an error
<Ashael> sere: no change. I'm afraid I have to log off now, so thank you very much for all the help. I'll come back when I have the time.
<monoman> So, does playing sounds needs X to be installed??
<Ashael> bye
<sere> Ashael: ok have a good one.. your welcome :)
<monoman> Sorry if I repeat my question but I'm not sure it was sent in the first place: does playing sounds require X to be installed??
<jrib> monoman: if you installed packages you no longer want, then just remove them.  If you install a package, apt will assume you want it
<monoman> Thanks jrib, I removed the packages that I installed myself, but will autoremove remove all the unneeded dependencies??
<jrib> monoman: that is how it should work, yes
<monoman> jrib: good. Thanks :)  So, do you know any way to play sounds (or even simple beep) using ubuntu server command line?
<gordonjcp> monoman: play
<jrib> monoman: sorry, I haven't done that in a long time.  I don't remember needing to do anything special though
<monoman> gordonjcp: will that play audio files or beep?
<monoman> and why the character /a (which should be bell) doesn't play any sound on ubuntu server 12.04?
<jrib> monoman: your / is backwards :)
<casshern> hahaha very funny... do  you remember?
<casshern> any app to record my desktop on Ubuntu 13.04?
<DJones> !screencast | casshern
<ubottu> casshern: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<casshern> thank you
<casshern> and one more question guys? do you know why all the time my wifi fails in any linux. on win7 i never had issues. my network card is rtl8187 realtek and ralink 5390
<wasanzy> I have a server which is having an Internet modem plug to it so it gets DHCP IP no public IP. and I want to setup  VPN on it so that, from my laptop I can ssh to the server, is it possible with openvpn?
<ActionParsnip> casshern: omgubuntu has a few, with reviews
<oal> any ideas why suddenly I have to press ctrl first in any ctrl+shift/alt+... shortcut? Very annoying
<casshern> on opensuse 12.3 also desconect me a lot
<alumno> ola marica
<alumno> s
<alumno> s
<alumno> d
<alumno> fer
<FloodBot1> alumno: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<casshern> que paso marica
<blue_steel> what?
<wasanzy> I have a server which is having an Internet modem plug to it so it gets DHCP IP no public IP. and I want to setup  VPN on it so that, from my laptop I can ssh to the server, is it possible with openvpn?
<tu> tu puta madre m tioo
<casshern> la tuya
<tu> ss
<tu> tu puta mdre
<blue_steel> you whore mother uncle????
<casshern> Blue_steel had all the reason you're a ...
 * blue_steel *pouts
<casshern> what's my name? dime vequero!
<casshern> vaquero! XD
<Layke> Is there a command to "pause" terminal. Basically, I'm running something that pipe lots of output to screen
<Layke> I want to stop it so I can read momentairly, and resume every so often
<k1l_> casshern: keep it to english in here please or join the spanish channel
<k1l_> !es | casshern
<ubottu> casshern: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<bgardner> Layke: Ctrl+S to pause, Ctrl+Q to resume
<casshern> ok thanks
<reisio> Layke: pause key
<th0r> Layke, haven't used it in decades, but ctrl S and ctrl Q used to do the job. And you know you can pipe to less as well
<trueif> i have a Problem.i recently installed an nvidia driver from ppa(i don't know remember the version)and also installed the latest nvidia driver from nvidia website.i did that because i had problems with resolution.In adddition i modified /etc/X11/Xorg.0.log and now when i boot it comes with the logo but then it shows a blank screen and i can't do nothing!
<MickS> Layke: or run it in screen or script, so you can read/scroll back
<trueif> also my laptop is a sony vaio and it came with hybrid gpu,an intel + nvidia
<Layke> Yeah, I thought Ctrl+Q would do it. For some reason it isn't when I am SSH'ed in to a remote host. (I assumed that suspend/resume would be to do with your local terminal, but I guess it's the actual environment.. *shrugs*
<Layke> I'll pip and less perhaps if that works.
<MickS> Layke: for remote jobs I can advise screen... then the job will continue even if your ssh connection drops, and you can pick up the terminal window when you re-login
<casshern> danke, see ya
<MickS> Layke: (just be sure to start the screen on the remote server of course)
<Maple__> how do you prevent the creation of files in ubuntu with a certain name - i.e. asdfgh.log?
<trueif> i have a Problem.i recently installed an nvidia driver from ppa(i don't know remember the version)and also installed the latest nvidia driver from nvidia website.i did that because i had problems with resolution.In adddition i modified /etc/X11/Xorg.0.log and now when i boot it comes with the logo but then it shows a blank screen and i can't do nothing!
<reisio> trueif: grep EE /var/log/Xorg*log
<trueif> reisio, i am the guy from yesterday :D
<reisio> trueif: someone was bound to be that guy
<MickS> reisio is not from yesterday
<trueif> reisio, do you want the output from this?
<reisio> I'm from yestermillennium
<reisio> trueif: not especially
<trueif> then what?
<trueif> i believe that if i could unistall the nvidia drivers
<MickS> trueif: the output might give you an idea what is wrong
<trueif> then the problem would be solved
<reisio> trueif: what's stopping you?
<trueif> i can't log in
<MickS> trueif: you know how to get into a terminal? (press ctrl-alt-F1)
<trueif> i can't
<MickS> those are your text terminals, outside of X
<trueif> look
<reisio> trueif: can you CTRL+ALT+F2?
<trueif> i boot up then it shows me the logo
<trueif> and then a blank screen
<reisio> trueif: can you CTRL+ALT+F2?
<trueif> i did not tried
<trueif> can you tell me more combinations?
<trueif> don't boot up all the time
<ActionParsnip> trueif: what GPU do you use?
<trueif> nvidia gt 640m le
<reisio> trueif: X runs on tty7, (CTRL+ALT+F7), try using CTRL+ALT+F2
<ActionParsnip> trueif: is it a lapto pwith a hybrid / switchable GPU?
<trueif> yes
<ActionParsnip> trueif: try the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<ActionParsnip> trueif: you will need to look into bumblebee to manage that mess
<trueif> external monitor did not work and i make the mistake to download the driver from website
<trueif> yeah but i first i must go to the terminal
<trueif> can you tell me the command that removes all the nvidia related?
<trueif> it's purge something..
<trueif> i can't remember
<MickS> apt-get purge <packagename>
<trueif> so, sudo apt-get purge nvidia* ?
<trueif> i want to remove all nvidia related
<MickS> should do the trick
<trueif> it's true that 32 bit offers better battery compared to 64 bit?
<reisio> trueif: not that I'm aware of
<ActionParsnip> trueif: sudo apt-get --purge remove `dpkg -l | grep nvidia | grep -v nvidia-common | awk {'print $2'}`
<trueif> that's a lot stuff :D
<trueif> anyways thanks to all i tried and then i'll come back here
<trueif> for the progress
<TakumoKatekari> So yeah, anyone know why gvim doesn't work  after upgrading from 12.10 to 13.04 , killing the process doesn't kill the dead window.
<TakumoKatekari> I just get the error (gvim:31666): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap" in my terminal
<MonkeyDust> TakumoKatekari  ctrl-f2 xkill
<TakumoKatekari> Still, I kind of need gvim for my work
<zetheroo>  cannot ping hostnames on the network ... only IP addresses ...
<zetheroo> I already added a line in /etc/network/interfaces like this "dns-search mt.local" and restarted the networking service ... but still no joy
<MonkeyDust> zetheroo  that means it's a dns issue
<TakumoKatekari> Maybe I should uninstall and recompile gvim from source?
<MonkeyDust> TakumoKatekari  gvim-gnome is in the repos
<TakumoKatekari> MonkeyDust: It's too out-of-date for my needs
<TakumoKatekari> Also vim-gtk > vim-gnome
<dustin> Just installed 13.04, new user here. I can't boot to the OS, unless I use "nomodeset" within the grub menu. How can I avoid this? I find using it, is causing very laggy graphic performance. I do have an nvidia card, with optimus technology. I have already installed updates / drivers for the OS, including the intel graphics driver and nvidia / bumblebee.
<zetheroo> MonkeyDust: I also have a line in /etc/network/interfaces for dns-nameservers ...
<bgardner> zetheroo: Show us your /etc/resolv.conf
<zetheroo>  bgardner: there is nothing in there ... it just says "DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN"
<bgardner> zetheroo: Using paste.ubuntu.com, show us the output of 'nm-tool'
<nyx_> Hi, I am desperate. I am on Ubuntu 12.04. I was using fglrx 12.9. I have installed the security updates, rebooted and now X doesn't want to load. I have uninstalled fglrx, installed radeon. No changement. When I try to start X from the terminal "startx" I get  "failed to load session ubuntu"
<TakumoKatekari> MonkeyDust: gvim-gnome doesn't work either.
<TakumoKatekari> Maybe I should just switch to Arch ;)
<zetheroo> bgardner: nm-tool is not installed ...
<reisio> TakumoKatekari: maybe
<MonkeyDust> TakumoKatekari  or learn vim without GUI :)
<bgardner> zetheroo: What's in /etc/issue
<zetheroo> bgardner: this is a server ... so no network manager
<TakumoKatekari> MonkeyDust: I have the gui disabled, I just don
<TakumoKatekari> I can't use a 256-color terminal because my backspace doesn't work
<zetheroo> bgardner: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS \n \l
<k1lled> i have ati radeon 4530HD on my laptop video card and 13.04 ubuntu. How to install driver... this video is old .... :(
<k1lled> fglrx or what?
<bgardner> zetheroo: Okay, then paste.ubuntu.com your /etc/network/interfaces
<ska> Is there a way to cut and paste between ubuntu and tightvncviewers?
<zetheroo> bgardner: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5783506/
<compdoc> ska, some vnc packages use vncconfig to enable the clipboard
<bgardner> zetheroo: Try 'sudo resolvconf -u' and then examine /etc/resolv.conf and let us know if it has content.
<nbubuntu> anyone here having problem loading youtube via flash support ?
<zetheroo> bgardner: resolv.conf now looks like this:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5783520/
<bgardner> zetheroo: Okay, try your pings now
<zetheroo> bgardner: still not working .. those dns entries in resolv.conf are not the right ones
<zetheroo> bgardner: those are for the DMZ network configuration ..
<ubuntivity> Hello
<nbubuntu> Flash version 11.1 .Problem was fine last year but recent month, youtube load h alf way and stop , I need to wait for another 20 sec for it to start.even on the lowest 240p.
<ubuntivity> I'm running ubuntu server 12.04, and I want to play a beep on a specific occasions within a script, how can I play a beep with predetermined duration and frequency?
<zetheroo> bgardner: I need resolv.conf to carry the other dns entries .. but it seems to be ignoring them ...
<nbubuntu> Using window xp works well smooth loading.
<bgardner> zetheroo: I get what you're asking, but I don't know off the top of my head if resolvconf does what you want.  I'm reading the man page now: 'man resolvconf'.
<gordonjcp> ubuntivity: didn't you ask that earlier?
<gordonjcp> ubuntivity: did you investigate play or beep, like I said?
<ubuntivity> yes, but got no answe and got disconnected from net
<gordonjcp> ubuntivity: oh
<gordonjcp> ubuntivity: well, like I said, investigate beep, or play
<qwebirc61739> anyone??
<gordonjcp> !anyone | qwebirc61739
<ubottu> qwebirc61739: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<qwebirc61739> who are you
<ubuntivity> I installed beep, it doesn't make any sound at all!
<qwebirc61739> where can i get min install instructions
<ubuntivity> I vaguely remember that I've read once that something is disabled in Ubuntu 12.04 that cause pc speaker/buzzer to stay silent, is that true? or a confabulation of my mind??
<bgardner> zetheroo: Show us the contents of /etc/resolvconf/interface-order
<qwebirc61739> ok thanks
<qwebirc61739> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ubuntivity> qwebirc61739: are you trying to install ubuntu?
<zetheroo> bgardner: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5783546/
<bgardner> zetheroo: You can add your br0 and br1 interfaces to that file to control their processing order for resolvconf.  Put them below the line reading "eth*" with br0 first, then br1 after, one per line.
<bgardner> zetheroo: Then run 'sudo resolvconf -u' again and check your /etc/resolv.conf afterward.
<cosmen> hello
<reisio> hi
<zetheroo> bgardner: well nothing changed in the resolv.conf file ...
<ubuntivity> I've got beep working! I've commented the "blacklist pcspkr" line in /etc/modeprobe.d/blacklist.conf and then runned sudo modprobe pcspkr :)
<ubuntivity> Welcome cosmen, reisio ^__^
<cosmen> reisio,  what is a diference for Deterministic Read After Trim  and Read Zero after Trim
<reisio> welcome ubuntivity :D
<cosmen> :)
<cosmen> is a problem with controller ?
<reisio> cosmen: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TRIM#Hardware_support
<cosmen> ok
<leo-the-manic> Hi all, I realized there are some services on my machine that start at boot but I don't need: tomcat, apache2, mysql, sshd. I see for apache there's an init script in /etc/init.d but can I disable it without deleting the script?
<leo-the-manic> In case I want to re-enable it in the future
<zetheroo> bgardner: now my interface-order file looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5783572/
<bgardner> zetheroo: You might get away with having * on the end of those lines, you might not.  Try the 'sudo resolvconf -u' command and see.
<zetheroo> bgardner: I tried with and without the *
<ubuntivity> one more question: After I removed pcspkr blacklisting, I'm getting a buzzer beep every time I use "tab" to complete the command I'm writing! How can I disable that without stopping beep from working?
<SuperLag> TakumoKatekari: have fun with that Arch headache.
<bgardner> leo-the-manic: 'sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/filename' to disable, 'sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/filename' to re-enable.
<bgardner> zetheroo: And did those changes have any effect on the content of /etc/resolv.conf after running 'sudo resolvconf -u'?
<zetheroo> bgardner: none whatsoever
<phillustine> aloha?
<phillustine> i know i'm in the wrong place, but does anyone know of a python irc channel?
<Pici> phillustine: #python
<reisio> phillustine: #ohnoitsasnake
<SuperLag> :D
<bgardner> zetheroo: Have you tried commenting out the second 'dns-nameservers' line in your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<phillustine> pici: nice. are they also on freenode?
<SuperLag> reisio: smart *** :D
<reisio> phillustine: check and see
<reisio> phillustine: additionally: /msg alis list *foo*
<Pici> phillustine: yes.  You'll need to be identified to join though.
<Pici> !register  > phillustine
<ubottu> phillustine, please see my private message
<phillustine> pici: aha. now i see
<ubuntivity> what does the file ~/.inputrc exactly control? and if I don't already have it, will making one work?
<phillustine> pici: sorry. say the pm first
<testtoor> ActionParsnip, hey i did what you guys told but with no luck,iam in live usb now and i have access to the folders can this help?
<ubuntivity> It worked, I placed "set bell-style none" in ~/.inputrc and I get no more beeps with tab :) [mentioning the solution just for the record!]
<testtoor> i have a Problem.i wanted to connect my laptop with an external monitor but it does not work.so i installed nvidia driver from ppa(can't remember what version)this does not fixed the problem.so without remove the previous driver i installed the latest driver from the nvidia website.i had problems with resolution(640x480) and after that i edited the /etc/X11/Xorg.0.log when i boot it shows the logo and then a blank screen and i can't do not
<testtoor> hing.iam using ubuntu 12.04.2 64 bit
<ZenoArrow> Hi. Trying to boot Lubuntu into command line (no X). Have held down shift to get to GRUB. Where do I go from here?
<BluesKaj> testtoor, can you boot into a tty , ctrl+alt+F1 to F6
<testtoor> when i'll do that?
<testtoor> i did that when i see the blank screen
<testtoor> nothing
<BluesKaj> at the balnk scrn
<testtoor> no luckl
<testtoor> luck*
<testtoor> can the live cd help me?
<testtoor> i want to unistall all nvidia related things
<Kuroshita> hey guys, just looking for a simple way to get scripts to start on startup in ubuntu server
<acerimmer> testtoor, sounds like ubuntu is thoroughly confused with the display drivers.  My suggestion is to do  PPA purge and see if you can then reconfigure .  Try booting to the command line so you can get control.
<testtoor> why can i do that
<testtoor> how*
<testtoor> recovery mode does not work in graphical mode
<BluesKaj> testtoor, purging nvidia is probly a good thing to do since you have conflicting drivers installed
<acerimmer> testtoor, which is why I suggested command line
<testtoor> yeah,but how can i go to the command line
<BluesKaj> he can't get to a tty
<acerimmer> BluesKaj, can you advise him on this.  over my head
<BluesKaj> acerimmer, you're correct but he needs to reinstall ...it's the best course of action
<testtoor> no!!!!
<testtoor> i hate reinstall
<testtoor> it must be a way other than that
<BluesKaj> testtoor, as much as you hate a blank screen that doesn't respond
<testtoor> i can change that i can paint it bluie
<testtoor> blue*
<testtoor> :D
<acerimmer> testtoor, be a man/woman and take your medicine.  None of LIKES to reinstall but sometimes it's the only way ...
<testtoor> you like blue eh? :D
<BluesKaj> have you tried holding the shift key down after the bios screen , testtoor , to bring upo grub ?
<testtoor> i can go to grub but what can i do from there
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset | testtoor
<ubottu> testtoor: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<testtoor> yeah,i don't understand a thing
<testtoor> BluesKaj, maybe a little
<BluesKaj> testtoor, then you can remove the nvidia drivers that don';t work for you , and checj the recommended ones in additional drivers.
<testtoor> BluesKaj, yeah the thing is that i did not have any drivers in addition drivers
<testtoor> Never
<BluesKaj> testtoor, then use nvidia-current driver , sudo apt-get install nvidia-current  , once you get to a tty or terminal
<testtoor> BluesKaj, yeah the thing is i can't go to tty or terminal
<BluesKaj> if you use the nomodeset setting in grub , you might , testtoor..maybe even your desktop
<bmxscott1993> i got a problem it when i boot up my computer the ubuntu logo not there just purple screen with like now how old tv have that static snow screen i get a line in the middle of the screen where the ubuntu logo meant to be
<testtoor> BluesKaj, i'll go with me good luck
<testtoor> thanks
<BluesKaj> read the tutorial about nomodeset , a few times , you'll figure it out
<mjayk> bmxscott1993: can you go to tty1?
<acerimmer> bmxscott1993, new install?
<testtoor> BluesKaj, i got it
<bmxscott1993> but it login screen clean with not static but only on boot up and log off
<bmxscott1993> yes newer install and what do you mean tty1
<acerimmer> bmxscott1993, boot to recovery mode and use the command line = tty  /// I suggest you reboot and try booting and older version of ubuntu at the grub menu.  Maybe a kernel upgrade scrambled things up
<bmxscott1993> but just reinstalled the ubuntu using my own dvd and got the iso off the website
<bmxscott1993> ok
<bmxscott1993> il try it but do not have the old ubuntu got the 12.04 lts
<acerimmer> bmxscott1993, every kernel upgrade means the "older" kernel
<bmxscott1993> ow ok
<acerimmer> bmxscott1993, it's still 12.04 but with earlier kernels.
<bmxscott1993> did not no thank
<acerimmer> bmxscott1993, no worries, mate.
<kraM> Hi there. I need to install linux-generic-lts-raring in a 12.04. Reboot. Need to mount an iso. mount -o loop /path/to/.iso /mnt -> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<kraM> Does anybody know something about that?
<MonkeyDust> kraM  try a chroot
<kraM> What would that chroot be for?
<kraM> chroot /mnt /bin/bash failes with no /bin/bash. which bash -> /bin/bash.
<MonkeyDust> kraM  depends on what you want to do
<MonkeyDust> ok, or try furius, a GUI to mount iso's
<jluc> Hello all,
<ActionParsnip> kraM: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<jluc> How can i switch off the CTRL+SHIFT+DRAG keyboard option that now brings a window close to the screen border ?
<jluc> I want to use this shortcut for Gimp.
<ActionParsnip> jluc: disable the grid plugin in compiz
<jluc> thanks ActionParsnip i will look for that
<kraM> Complete story: I need to build things using docker. docker requires at least uname -r >= 3.8. That needs to run in with Vagrant, and to support mount and port forwards I need to install VBoxGuestAdditions for the raring kernel. -- This is a iso file which I cannot mount after rebooting into the raring kernel (3.8.0-25).
<bgardner> kraM: 'sudo mount -o loop,ro -t iso9660 isoimage /mnt/wherever'
<kraM> bgardner: Wrong filesystem. Same file mounts fine within Arch.
<ActionParsnip> kraM: try a GUI app, just for laughs
<bgardner> kraM: I'm with ActionParsnip - did you MD5 test the ISO yet?
<kraM> bgardner: No, one second.
<kraM> Hm. I introduced a stupid bug in the provisioning script. Thanks guys.
<erik__> Hi. Is it possible to load grub instead of refit on a macbook pro?
<acerimmer> erik__, yes, but refit is probably better if your dual booting.
<erik__> acerimmer, i can reach refit via alt
<bmxscott1993> get the recovery screen up do any one no how to get the options up in the login screen logo thing
<erik__> Today, I tried to setup arch linux and during installation i had to setup grub-efi on the efi partition of the system. From then on the system started into the grub installation of arch (ubuntu and macos were already installed).
<bmxscott1993> where you can click the little ubuntu logo to change to recovery
<bmxscott1993> then login like that
<erik__> But I could not reproduce this setup with ubuntus grub installation :(
<KeyboardNotFound> How to check which DNS I use ?
<ActionParsnip> KeyboardNotFound: nslookup   or cat /etc/resolv.conf
<somsip> KeyboardNotFound: dig google.com and see what server responds
<ActionParsnip> KeyboardNotFound: nm-tool | tail -n 8
<KeyboardNotFound> somsip, ActionParsnip, Thanks you very much
<ActionParsnip> well.....you have to know these things when you are king
<zeryuio> is it possible to convert apt to wget ?
<andreas> hi there
<zeryuio> is it possible to convert apt to wget ?
<somsip> zeryuio: you could wget a deb and install it, but otherwise your question doesn't really make sense
<MonkeyDust> zeryuio  or create an alias
<zeryuio> alias for what ? MonkeyDust
<zeryuio> ok let me introduce my issue
<zeryuio> i try to download something apt but not working but using wget it's working
<andreas> i've installed active mq on an ubuntu machine using apt-get. Now i face the problem that i can not start it. I've already opened a stack overflow ticket at: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/17189053/how-to-start-activemq-on-an-ec2-ubuntu-machine . Has someone faced that problem before or a similiar one ?
<k1l_> zeryuio: please pastbinit the problem
<zeryuio> so what port is used by apt and port used by wget ?
<k1l_> !paste | zeryuio
<ubottu> zeryuio: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MonkeyDust> zeryuio  use apt to install from the repos, use wget to download from the internet
<zeryuio> i said my proxy server blocking
<zeryuio> apt install but allow wget
<zeryuio> so my question
<zeryuio> is may be how to change port of apt to give same as wget
<zeryuio> to able to work with apt as usual
<bgardner> zeryuio: You're getting ahead of yourself.  Show us the error that apt gives you.
<zeryuio> there is no error
<zeryuio> it just only say 0%
<zeryuio> progess
<zeryuio> each time try to install  something
<ActionParsnip> zeryuio: what is the output of:  df -h
<zeryuio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5783747/
<zeryuio> df -h
<bgardner> zeryuio: Then it sounds like you need to let apt-get know about your proxy.  See: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-configure-ubuntu-desktop-to-use-your-proxy-server.html
<zeryuio> i got uubuntu server edition
<ActionParsnip> zeryuio: do you have web acces? do you use a proxy?
<bgardner> zeryuio: Scroll down to the section that says "Terminal Proxy"
<zeryuio> simply tell me
<zeryuio> how i can able to download using wget and don't using apt ?
<ActionParsnip> zeryuio: do you use a proxy for web access?
<queen_lee> halo
<zeryuio> yes
<bgardner> zeryuio: To make apt-get use your proxy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5783756/
<ActionParsnip> zeryuio: then you need to specify it in /etc/apt/apt.conf
<ActionParsnip> zeryuio: so that apt-get knows to use the proxy
<ActionParsnip> zeryuio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5783777
<fungus304> i have been having problems with video playback since installing lubuntu 13.04. i have the intell 855gm chipset and i simply cannot get the correct driver anywhere. videos show half size and in blue and green. when i try to install drivers i get a 404 not found and reverts back to old drivers? what gives? ran fine on windows xp runninf like shit on ubuntu
<hedin> Hi, I just updated a ubuntu-12.04 and rebooted, and now only lo is present in /etc/network/interfaces even tho I had conf'ed a br0 interface
<fungus304> sorry purple and green video playback
<ActionParsnip> fungus304: http://wiredrevolution.com/ubuntu/fix-blue-tinted-video-in-ubuntu
<fungus304> is there not a simple way to install the intel 855gm video driver?
<auronandace> fungus304: intel drivers are already in the kernel
<zeryuio> ActionParsnip: i don't have apt.conf have to create this file or existing one ?
<fungus304> thats what they keep saying but i can assure u that they are not quite right
<fungus304> this is a clean install with updates
<fungus304> still fucked
<auronandace> !language | fungus304
<ubottu> fungus304: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<fungus304> g2g be back later for some help
<fungus304> alright i apologize
<fungus304> just very frusterated that i cant watch video
<ActionParsnip> zeryuio: yes, make it
<dsathe> hey folks, there seems to be a load of change in the compiling mechanism for ubuntu kernels
<zeryuio> if make it, it is not working
<zeryuio> i just tested
<dsathe> what is the right way
<fungus304> anyways dr appointment for wife ill check back later
<ActionParsnip> zeryuio: did you change it to your configs....
<dsathe> i have got sources from the src package via apt
<auronandace> !kernel | dsathe
<ubottu> dsathe: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<zeryuio> yes of course
<zeryuio> ActionParsnip:
<sandeepr> anyone around who has used preseed to install ubuntu
<back_> hello all is there somebody who have problem with power/reboot computer with 13.04 - My computer freeze if i click on Restart/Shutdown in gnome panel,
<sandeepr> i'm using the preseed sample for the 12.04 from ubuntu site
<sandeepr> and it fails at apt stage complainging bad archive
<randomname> what do you guys recommend 12.04 or 13.04?
<MonkeyDust> randomname  12.04 if you want long support, 13.04 if you want the latest stuff
<mJayk> randomname: 13.04
<sandeepr> the syslog says duplicate sources.list and 12.04.2 mirror does not support the specified release
<randomname> what do you guys say about the battery life of 13.04 compared to 12.04?
<mJayk> randomname: 13.04 gives me about 15% longer life than 12.04 did Toshiba satellite
<k1l_> randomname: depends on your hardware and usecase. that is not comparable at all
<StarOnD> how do I install kosmo gis ? I have already done sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntugis/ppa
<stef1a> Using 13.04 and Chromium-Browser and IcedTea flash plugin. When I try to watch YouTube videos, I just get black boxes, no audio. YT works fine in Firefox. Help
<stef1a> YT was working with Chromium Browser up until two days ago
<MonkeyDust> stef1a  i have that too, try disabling html5, it's already reported in launchpad
<stef1a> MonkeyDust: how do you disable html5?
<MonkeyDust> youtube.com/html
<MonkeyDust> youtube.com/html5
<dsathe> auronandace: What i want to do is modify some config options
<dsathe> what do i modify
<dsathe> the usual way i just did make config
<modernbob> stef1a: just use the normal chrome browser.. works fine
<dsathe> or make xconfig
<dsathe> this entire ubuntu way is confusing me
<stef1a> MonkeyDust: doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> dsathe: its just different
<modernbob> stef1a: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/google_chrome
<MonkeyDust> stef1a  restart the browser, maybe that helps
<dsathe> i guess
<dsathe> one method is i dculd use the old fashioned way
<dsathe> but it would be nice to do it right
<ActionParsnip> stef1a: isnt icedtea for java?
<dsathe> any definitive guide
<dsathe> ActionParsnip: ?
<stef1a> ActionParsnip: idr
<ActionParsnip> stef1a: can you please pastebin the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<BAMbanda> I have the worst networking experience with Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> stef1a: http://pastie.org
<BAMbanda> I am jealous of those who can use it with peace
<ActionParsnip> BAMbanda: realtek cheapy gigabit ethernet, works out of the box
<BAMbanda> I love linux, but I am furious over the past couple months with the new ubuntus
<dsathe> BAMbanda:
<dsathe> whats the issue
<BAMbanda> i'm trying to use my asus wireless nic
<BAMbanda> it works fine with windows
<dsathe> can you pastebin your lspci -vv
<dsathe> ill have a look
<dsathe> BAMbanda: blam asus
<BAMbanda> But with linux, it keeps disconnecting on its own and when I try to do /etc/init.d/networking restart my unity crashes
<ActionParsnip> BAMbanda: what wifi chip does it use?
<BAMbanda> dsathe: gimme a sec, Ill paste it for u
<ActionParsnip> BAMbanda: try disabling ipv6
<ActionParsnip> BAMbanda: also try disabling N speed on the wifi driver module
<dsathe> BAMbanda: blame ASUS not ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> dsathe: I bet disabling n speed si good :)
<dsathe> probbaly
<stef1a> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/JW9dC8p5
<dsathe> i find ubuntu as one of the best os ever for networking
<decci> I have Ubuntu 12.04 machine under which I installed pt-get install postfix. I dint see any main.cf file
<dsathe> you will not believe the crazy shit you can do on it
<BAMbanda> dsathe: I'm a strong believer in its potential
<BAMbanda> thats why I want to cry when i see these garbage issues
<BAMbanda> http://pastebin.com/qmsH6S0J
<ActionParsnip> decci: try:  sudo updatedb; locate main.cf
<zacktu> Is there a way to get CUPS to list all the printer drivers that it supports on my system?
<dsathe> some insanly complex network stuff , ubuntu just works
<ActionParsnip> stef1a: thats not ALL the output, please pastebin all the text
<dsathe> BAMbanda: umm what have you pasted
<dsathe> sorry
<dsathe> clicked wrong link
<BAMbanda> dsathe: lspci -vv
<dsathe> yeah yeah ok gimme 5 mni
<ActionParsnip> BAMbanda: try the ipv6 disable and disable N speed on the kernel module
<BAMbanda> can you send me the cli commands for that?
<ActionParsnip> this can help with RTL8188CE chips
<ActionParsnip> BAMbanda: add the boot option:  ipv6.disable=1
<stef1a> ActionParsnip: how do i pipe all of the output to a file
<BAMbanda> ActionParsnip: am I editing /etc/networking/interfaces ?
<ActionParsnip> BAMbanda: gksudo gedit /etc/dfault/grub     will get you the write access you need
<ActionParsnip> BAMbanda: no, you set the boot option in /etc/default/grub
<dsathe> Ok BAMbanda i see it has a kernel module , what is the exact issue
<stef1a> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/mnbRb8fz
<stef1a> whoever suggested just using google-chrome: thanks, it works.
<ActionParsnip> stef1a: lsb_release -a | tee ~/output; uname -a | tee -a ~/output; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark' | tee -a ~/output
<ActionParsnip> stef1a: chrome kicks ass
<ActionParsnip> stef1a: I'd just use chrome
<stef1a> ActionParsnip: i'll prob just do that
<MonkeyDust> problem is: i don't like google
<stef1a> ActionParsnip: the command keeps fucking flowing onto the next line
<ActionParsnip> BAMbanda: if you run:  sudo lshw -C network    what is the driver=   bit for the wifi device?
<stef1a> life is so hard ;_;
<dsathe> BAMbanda: ??
<zacktu> join #cups
<dsathe> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/qmsH6S0J -> rtl8192ce
<bgardner> !language | stef1a
<ubottu> stef1a: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<dsathe> that is the active module
<BAMbanda> dsathe: Sometimes when I connect to the internet it works fine, but all of a sudden it will disconnect from the network and give me problems until I restart the comptuer which then it works fine
<BAMbanda> I have wlan0 on a static ip
<BAMbanda> same subnet as my default gw, so it should work fine
<BAMbanda> but when it acts funny, I can't even ping my gw!
<dsathe> hmm that is odd
<dsathe> lets see
<stef1a> ActionParsnip: how do i copy your command without the line breaks?
<dsathe> what kernel u on /
<stef1a> when i paste them into the terminal three commands get executed instead of one
<bazhang> he's gone dsathe
<dsathe> lol ok
<BAMbanda> dsathe: It just disconnected me!
<BAMbanda> i had to restart to come back on
<dsathe> figured
<dsathe> next time run sudo service networking restart
<StarOnD> http://trac.osgeo.org/ubuntugis/wiki/UbuntuGISRepository  I have followed these steps. is kosmo gis included in this ? how dO I install it?
<BAMbanda> dsathe: I did that, and it crashes my unity....
<dsathe> you dont need to restart the computer for that sort of stuff
<dsathe> ooh sorry i dont use unity :)
<dsathe> lets sort this
<dsathe> what kernel u on
<BAMbanda> 3.5
<dsathe> uname -r
<dsathe> oh ok
<FloodBot1> dsathe: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BAMbanda> 3.8
<ActionParsnip> BAMbanda: echo "options rtl8192ce ips=0 fwlps=0" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8192ce.conf > /dev/null
<BAMbanda> ActionParsnip: I entered that, what is it supposed to do?
<dsathe> ok so 3.8 hasd the modules
<dsathe> its to do with powerstates
<dsathe> turn off flpws
<dsathe> should solve the issue
<dsathe> may not like your battery too much
<dsathe> but i doubt itll make too much of a diff
<BAMbanda> hmm how do I do that? sorry lol I'm a noob, but that should change over time
<ActionParsnip> BAMbanda: adds extra options to the module, can help
<ActionParsnip> BAMbanda: reboot to test
<ActionParsnip> BAMbanda: also
<ActionParsnip> BAMbanda: make sure there are not lots of wii networks on the same channel as yours
<ActionParsnip> BAMbanda: lots on the same channel will cause issues
<dsathe> echo "options rtl8192ce fwlps=0" >> /etc/modprobe.d/modprobe.conf
<dsathe> or make it make more sense
<ActionParsnip> dsathe: the file is owned by root, so that will fail
<dsathe> echo "options rtl8192ce fwlps=0" >> /etc/modprobe.d/wifi-hack.conf
<vt102> How can I find the scripts that the "service" command is actually running?
<ActionParsnip> dsathe: users cannot write to the folder without sudo
<dsathe> sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/wifi-hack.conf
<ActionParsnip> vt102: read in /etc/init.d/name
<dsathe> paste "options rtl8192ce fwlps=0" and reboot
<ActionParsnip> dsathe: why not just use the command I gave and be done, why are more suggestions even needed when you are simply adding text to a file?
<dsathe> sorry i missed something
<dsathe> what command
<BAMbanda> k
<vt102> ActionParsnip: I don't have /etc/init.d/name (12.04)
<ActionParsnip> 15:49 < ActionParsnip> BAMbanda: echo "options rtl8192ce ips=0 fwlps=0" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8192ce.conf > /dev/null
<OerHeks> BAMbanda, use the line from ActionParsnip
<BAMbanda> k
<ActionParsnip> vt102: yes, but 'name' is the name of the service....right?
<dsathe> ah i see BAMbanda yep ActionParsnip command works :)
<OerHeks> & reboot
<dsathe> didt look sorry folks
<BAMbanda> i'll be back in 2 min after my reboot :0
<vt102> ActionParsnip: Ah, sorry, yes.  But it is a "Symlink target for initscripts that have been converted to Upstart."
<RobOakes> Is there a Ubuntu specific equivalent of oVirt (http://www.ovirt.org)
<dsathe> reboot isn't necessary but , yeah wth , go on :D
<weecol> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ActionParsnip> dsathe: you need to unload and reload the module, reboot is easier for casual users
<weecol> !factoid
<vt102> It's not clear to me from there where the real scripts are located.  Man upstart gives me the init man page, which isn't clarifying it for me, either.
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<arvut> heya, is it possible to resize the partitions of an existing install? I need a bigger root and got plenty of space left on /home
<weecol> !current lts#
<RobOakes> I understand that oVirt can be configured to run on Ubuntu, but it's preferred environment is currently Fedora. I'm just wondering if there is a data center virtualization product that is designed to run on Ubuntu.
<arvut> I imagine i must do this inside a live env
<ActionParsnip> arvut: could uninstall old unused kernels
<arvut> ActionParsnip: done
<weecol> !current lts
<ActionParsnip> arvut: you cannot resize partitions in a booted OS of the same partitions
<ActionParsnip> arvut: the partitions must be unmounted to be manipulated
<ActionParsnip> arvut: you will need live cd
<BAMbanda> Ok guys, I'm back, so it's working now, like it always has after a restart, lets just hope it stays connected
<arvut> thats what I thought
<dsathe> BAMbanda: welcome back :) hope this does it
<ActionParsnip> arvut: or if you dual boot with another distro, that will do too
<BAMbanda> thanks for all the help. I really like ubuntu, tremendously. Its my OS of choice, I just want everything to go smooth :/
<arvut> and in there I can resize them? will parted do the job?
<arvut> ActionParsnip: I actually don't. but i need to install win7 dual boot soon, so some maintenance is required
<BAMbanda> dsathe: do you guys use bitcoins by any chance? I want to start giving little compensation for help I recieve
<arvut> will the disktools included in ubuntu do the job? or should I work with fdisk/parted in terminal?
<ActionParsnip> arvut: liveCD for you then, be sure to run a full backup before you start in case of catastrophe
<ActionParsnip> arvut: gparted will do it
<dsathe> BAMbanda: haha no, iv'e herad a lot never really botherd to check it out :)
<linguini> How can I install mysql info files?  apt-cache search --names-only mysql | grep -i doc # does not show any...?
<dsathe> i got so much help here i owe it back :P
<DJones> arvut: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition/ResizingPartition has guidance on resizing partitions, the important thing is to make sure you have backups just in case something does go wrong
<BAMbanda> cool, positive momentum in this universe can't hurt :)
<arvut> DJones: thx, backup of the system is not that important, but the personal files (not mine) must be backed up for certain.
<SteveBell> hi all. how'd I partition a 3TB drive into a 2TB and 1TB partition?
<SteveBell> it's a ext4 formatted drive
<arvut> btw, is ubuntu really supposed to take up 8.5GB? seems rather much for a / filesystem
<dsathe> hey jono
<prime_> Hello all! I'm thinking of buying the sys76 galago. Is this a good idea or should I wait until we get reviews?
<xangua> !ot
<xangua> prime_: if it's good for you good then ;)
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BAMbanda> #python
<dsathe> xangua: I think its a valid place to ask about system76 based ubuntu laptops
<ActionParsnip> BAMbanda: is it better?
<ActionParsnip> arvut: try:  sudo apt-get clean
<prime_> sorry if it's ot, but I want to run ubuntu flawlessly, as opposed to my optimus mistake last time
<BAMbanda> ActionParsnip: so far so good :)
<ActionParsnip> arvut: also, install bleachbit
<BAMbanda> I will not make a conclusion until i get 24 hours of productive work
<ActionParsnip> arvut: run it as user, then as root, watch settings or it will remove stuff you want
<linguini> To answer my own question: visit http://dev.mysql.com/doc/ to download; ubuntu does not include the mysql documentation for licensing reasons.
<ActionParsnip> arvut: also avoid options which say they will take a long time
<dsathe> prime_: i would definitelt avoid optimus for now
<BAMbanda> how do I register my nick to get on the #python channel?
<ActionParsnip> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<dsathe> BAMbanda:  any specific python query ?
<BAMbanda> dsathe: I just want to know how feasible it is to develop firefox extensions in python
<Mark____> Does anyone in here use any boxes from system76?
<Mark____> Wanted a second opinion if it's worth the money
<jono> hey dsathe
<jaya> Hello
<dsathe> how is it going , great stuff on the ubuntu device alliance ;)
<dsathe> BAMbanda: depends on what you are trying to build
<dsathe> BAMbanda: mostly its XUl
<sam_help> Hi all. How do I install 32bit version of a libary?
<sam_help> ........./bin/as: error while loading shared libraries: libz.so.1:
<sam_help> but zlib is installed, so I wonder if it's looking for the 32 bit version
<SteveBell> can someone explain how to partition an ext4 drive?
<sam_help> Steve: do you mean create an ext4 partition?
<sam_help> SteveBell:
<SteveBell> I have an external ext4 drive (3TB) and want to get 2 partitions (1x 2TB, 1x 1TB)
<SteveBell> sam_help:
<ActionParsnip> sam_help: how did you install the app requesting the file?
<sam_help> SteveBell: well, I think you mean a drive that has an ext4 partition on it. What you need to do is resize the existing EXT4 partition to take up half the drive, which will make half the drive empty space. Then create an extra ext4 partition in the empty space
<sam_help> Action: I fixed this problem now by installing apt-get install zlibc:i386 etc
<sam_help> ActionParsnip: how the program got into that VM is a horrible messy story
<SteveBell> sam_help: sounds good. but I can't find any options for that in disk utility
<ActionParsnip> sam_help: cools, before the multiarch thing it was hell
<ActionParsnip> sam_help: Ive done it by extracting files from debs and putting them where they are needed
<someonewhoknows> i get this error when i tried to boot the fresh installed 12.04
<sam_help> Steve: if you are booting from that drive, then it'll be tricky. if you are booting from it, I suggest you go burn a boot disk and partition from there
<someonewhoknows> error: invalid arch independent ELF magic
<sam_help> ActionParsnip: it's nice being in 2012 now
<ActionParsnip> sam_help: indeed
<ActionParsnip> sam_help: even if it is 2013
<sam_help> SteveBell: If that is the case try this http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<sam_help> gtg
<sam_help> ActionParsnip: I don't like to run the bleeding edge year. better to stay a version behind until it's stable
<sam_help> I'll upgrade in october some time
<SteveBell> sam_help: not booting from that drive
<SteveBell> it's just for data storage
<someonewhoknows> i get this error when i tried to boot the fresh installed 12.04: error: invalid arch independent ELF magic
<someonewhoknows> nobody?
<sam_help> SteveBell: oh, well I've got to go but apt-get install gparted, then use gparted to resize and create the partitions
<ActionParsnip> someonewhoknows: have you tested your RAM?
<someonewhoknows> ActionParsnip, no
<ActionParsnip> someonewhoknows: http://askubuntu.com/questions/72003/grub-invalid-arch-independent-elf-magic-after-11-10-install-on-macbook-pro-5
<tobyjones8> Hi
<tobyjones8> I have a question to ask.
<tobyjones8> I'm running a server on Ubuntu Server.
<decci> I am trying to follow http://oxpedia.org/wiki/index.php?title=Open-Xchange_Installation_Guide_for_Ubuntu_12.04
<tobyjones8> Is it possible to get multiple scripts to run on its own tty when the server boots up?
<someonewhoknows> ActionParsnip, yeah this is what iam seeing but i don't know what to put in /dev/sdx
<angs> I have a password protected rar file, how do I suppose to use the unrar command?
<decci> While adding source.list and adding download.opensuse.org and running it shows Signature not verified
<ActionParsnip> someonewhoknows: do you only have one drive?
<someonewhoknows> ActionParsnip, yes
<tobyjones8> someonewhoknows, should be /dev/sda1 then
<angs> unrar -p -x file.rar, why it does not work?
<tobyjones8> unless you have Ubuntu on a different partition
<someonewhoknows> ActionParsnip, also it's uefi laptop
<ActionParsnip> someonewhoknows: then it will be /dev/sda
<tobyjones8> don't suppose anyone could answer my question?
<someonewhoknows> ActionParsnip,  /home/ubuntu/Downloads/ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<someonewhoknows> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5784017/
<weldan> tobyjones8, cron
<weldan> ref: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-execute-cron-job-after-system-reboot/
<someonewhoknows> ActionParsnip, wait a sec in /mnt should i put /dev/sda?
<phillustine> can sb give me code for searching irc channels
<phillustine>  e.g. i want to search for channels with "dog" in the title?
<auronandace> !alis | phillustine
<ubottu> phillustine: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<tobyjones8> weldan, thanks
<someonewhoknows> i get this error when i tried to boot the fresh installed 12.04 error: invalid arch independent ELF magic
<ActionParsnip> someonewhoknows: no idea, there are LOADS of web pages on this, have you searched the web any?
<someonewhoknows> ActionParsnip, yes but i am confused
<someonewhoknows> ActionParsnip, also i did install the same os without any problem
<someonewhoknows> i don't know what the ******** is happening
<ActionParsnip> someonewhoknows: http://askubuntu.com/questions/127718/error-invalid-arch-independent-elf-magic-dual-boot-with-ssd
<ActionParsnip> someonewhoknows: grub needs reinstalling to the mbr, basically
<ActionParsnip> someonewhoknows: you can use this too, from liveCD http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video
<dgfghghghjghj> (when) will there be kde 4.11 backports available for 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> someonewhoknows: probably cause by UEFI
<someonewhoknows> it does not make sense
<someonewhoknows> ActionParsnip, how can i check the signature
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | dgfghghghjghj
<ubottu> dgfghghghjghj: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<someonewhoknows> ActionParsnip, of the iso
<ActionParsnip> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<daya> any way to point do-release-upgrade to the local repo
<phillustine> tips to improve my ubuntu performance?
<someonewhoknows> ActionParsnip, in the previous link http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video what's the boot device?
<follower> hey does anyone know if xfburn supports disc spanning?
<angs> how can I check if my ubuntu has a driver for the graphic card (amd E2-3200 APU Radeon)?
<SteveBell> is there a UI way to create two partitions on an ext4 (non system) drive?
<legion59> If you go to the reposatories go get the driver installer,...that should work for you IF you need a driver updaate
<legion59> but be forwarned,...Ive had problems with the ATI drivers
<legion59> Crash and burn
<tobyjones8> ATI drivers suck on Ubuntu
<tobyjones8> ATI drivers suck anyway
<legion59> yup,...
<legion59> Best to use it as it is
<ActionParsnip> tobyjones8: newer ones are less problematic but I'm avoiding them too
<tobyjones8> yeah, but they're not the most stable things in the world
<legion59> Ive found that if it works,...Its Good,...
<legion59> Bio-Break
<tobyjones8> not as bad as nvidia's drivers on Vista when it first came out
<ActionParsnip> vista was a mess anyway
<tobyjones8> yeah
<tobyjones8> point taken
<phillustine> can anyone help me with ubuntu performance?
<ActionParsnip> phillustine: details please
<phillustine> just slow
<Lebby1> lol
<phillustine> did i amuse you lebby?
<ActionParsnip> phillustine: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<Lebby1> yes :)
<phillustine> ja, i'm 12.04 LTS
<legion59> whats yor system reqs?
<philinux> phillustine: what graphics card have you
<ActionParsnip> phillustine: what is the output of:  lspci | grep -i vga
<phillustine> Lebby1, glad to have brought a smile to your face.
<legion59> phull: whats yoru system reqs?
<Lebby> phillustine:  hehehe :D
<THE_DUDEZ0R> Lebby, u  woman? pm me, i got a big big distro i can teach u ifunowatime...
<phillustine> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (primary) (rev 0c)
<ActionParsnip> phillustine: is the OS fully updated?
<legion59> CPU?
<phillustine> ActionParsnip, no idea.
<phillustine> how do i check?
<legion59> greef,.....
<pippo> HELP
<ActionParsnip> phillustine: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> !help l| pippo
<ohcomeon> ActionParsnip, tried the solutions from 2 websites the last one when i boot up it shows me the grub . http://askubuntu.com/questions/72003/grub-invalid-arch-independent-elf-magic-after-11-10-install-on-macbook-pro-5 in this what should i put in /mnt/boot?
<legion59> Go get sysinfo
<ActionParsnip> !help | pippo
<ubottu> pippo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<legion59> its in the repository
<madprops> how do you install skype on ubonto?
<phillustine> legion59, is at his/her witt's end.
<legion59> OH thats wasy
<ActionParsnip> madprops: ubuntu, not ubonto
<Lebby> madprops:  sudo apt-get instal skype
<madprops> sudo apt-get it doesn't work
<pippo> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ActionParsnip> madprops: grab the deb from the skype site o use partner repo
<legion59> go to the skype site and get the ubuntu multiarch and just let it do its thing
<ohcomeon> madprops, http://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-linux/downloading/?type=ubuntu64
<legion59> it will load and run
<ActionParsnip> madprops: it is in the repos, you just have the partner repo disabled by default
<madprops> ActionParsnip, the linux client is for 10.04/12.04
<genii> madprops: You need to enable the "partner" repository, then do: sudo apt-get update.... then the: sudo apt-get install skype ...will work
<ActionParsnip> madprops: still works
<madprops> who are these partners
<philinux> phillustine: you might have luck with the intel open source driver.  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/intel-release-graphical-installer-for-their-linux-drivers
<madprops> sounds fishy
<ActionParsnip> madprops: its a repo you can enable using software centre
<phillustine> legion59, my cpu: model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7100  @ 1.80GHz
<ActionParsnip> madprops: its a ot of proprietary stuff
<madprops> i enjoy my freedom
<ActionParsnip> phillustine: is the OS fully updated?
<legion59> OH nice,...have atelasst 2 gig of ram and y ou should be real good
<steve__> does anyone have experience configuring request tracker, specifically 'RT_SiteConfig.d'?
<ActionParsnip> madprops: skype is proprietary, so not free
<phillustine> philinux, thanks.
<Lebby> madprops:  there is not a version of skype that is free
<madprops> i know
<Jayar> anyone else having issues with 13.04
<madprops> why can't people into free im clients
<legion59> 13.04,..just update the hell out of it
<madprops> and protocols
<ActionParsnip> Lebby: you can type to skype using pidgin, which is free :)
<legion59> and it works flawlessly
<rclsilver> hi... i don't know how but now i have to press mouse button to scroll with wheel... any way to revert this feature and scroll a page when i use the mouse wheel?
<madprops> i'll try pidgin
<steve__> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<madprops> or empathy?
<madprops> which is best
<ActionParsnip> madprops: because its a proprietary protocol, so the only people who can make it is skype
<legion59> LOVE PIDGON
<Lebby> madprops:  yes as im, not as "full featured skype"
<ActionParsnip> madprops: none are 'best'
<ActionParsnip> madprops: its like asking 'what is the best colour?' its nonsense
<madprops> in your opinion it might be
<ActionParsnip> madprops: doesnt make it the best
<philinux> phillustine: watch out for any gpg key errors after install. I had to manually sort that too. Although I have to say my acer 1410 was never slow so.
<madprops> i'm interested in opinioins
<ohcomeon> how can i find what /dev/sdx should my /mnt/boot is?
<ActionParsnip> madprops: you are using an OS that champions freedom and choice, yet you want a room full of strangers to tell you what to think?
<madprops> yes
<ActionParsnip> ohcomeon: run:  mount; df
<ActionParsnip> madprops: thats crazy
<philinux> phillustine: what are your pc/laptop specs and what do you mean by slow?
<ActionParsnip> madprops: I use pidgin, only because of long standing use. Doesnt make it best
<ohcomeon> ActionParsnip, i am on a live boot
<Lebby> madprops:  i use pidgin, it has more protocols, but ... it has a basic gui
<Lebby> madprops:  empathy is more beautiful but it has less plugin and protocols
<Jayar> maybe cuz im runnin from a live usb then... cuz im gettin crazy freezing every few secs
<madprops> can empathy into skype?
<ohcomeon> ActionParsnip, about boot comes up
<ohcomeon> ActionParsnip, nothing about boot comes up
<phillustine> my cpu: 1.8 Ghz
<Lebby> madprops: yes ... using pidgin libraries :D
<ActionParsnip> phillustine: is the OS fully updated?
<Lebby> madprops:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/15358/can-i-use-skype-through-empathy
<X-Sleepy-X> Jayar: Ubuntu does tend to run a bit slower in a live-session.
<phillustine> ActionParsnip, just in the process of doing that. does it make a lot of difference to performance?
<ActionParsnip> phillustine: have you tried the 2D session from the login screen (obviously let the updates finish and reboot if needed)
<phillustine> ActionParsnip, i never usually update. not sure why.
<ActionParsnip> phillustine: updates fix bugs and issues, may also get newer drivers and even a new kernel
<Lebby> phillustine:  yes, updating can improve perfomance
<agrester> Hello all, I have a pretty serious issue, running 13.04 and the last kernel update seems to have knocked out my computer, I see the boot splash screen but it boots to a blank screen without any TTY access or anything...
<phillustine> never turn my nose up at a new kernel
<phillustine> Lebby, thanks.
<Lebby> phillustine: i'm glad to help you!
<ActionParsnip> agrester: if you boot the old kernel is it ok?
<agrester> ActionParsnip, how do I get to the GRUB screen?
<ActionParsnip> agrester: hold SHIFT at boot
<Serpiente> what's the difference between `su user` and `sudo -su user`?
<ActionParsnip> Serpiente: su user will need the user's pass you are su'ing to
<jrib> Serpiente: one is a valid command and the other is not
<ActionParsnip> Serpiente: sudo su user will need your user's pass and assumes you are in the sudo group
<jrib> Serpiente: never mind, I misread
<Lebby> :D
<agrester> ActionParsnip, the kernel is 3.8.0-26-generic, I think it's bad
<Serpiente> su user will only require if I am not root right?
<ActionParsnip> agrester: try the older kernel and we can progress
<X-Sleepy-X> agrester: isn't 3.8.0-25-generic the latest from regular upgrades?
<agrester> ActionParsnip, ok
<ActionParsnip> Serpiente: if you are root and su to another user youwill become that user, as root is all powerful
<jrib> Serpiente: « su - user » (it is good practice to call it this way so env gets reset) is exactly the same as user logging in.  If however you do something like « sudo -i -u user » then you are acting using sudo.  It prompts for the password of your sudo user and you don't need tho password of "user"
<madprops> ActionParsnip, PIDGIN CLOSES WHEN I TRY TO SKYPE WHAT IS THIS
<agrester> X-Sleepy-X, it might be, but I don't know how it was updated, I think I might have used the proposed option in the Update Sources, I'll have to check, but then ActionParnsip will have to walk me through rolling back to the stable kernel
<ActionParsnip> madprops: WHY ARE WE TYPING IN CAPS? WHAT DOES IT ACHIEVE?
<jrib> Serpiente: and again, I modified your "sudo -su user" to "sudo -i -u user" because it is good practice to reset the environment
<madprops> ActionParsnip, BECAUSE SEG FAULT
<ActionParsnip> madprops: take your finger off shift, pok?
<ActionParsnip> ok*
<Lebby> ahahahah
<angs> how can I check if I have compositing video manager?
<Serpiente> jrib: thank you
<ActionParsnip> angs: ps -ef | grep compiz | grep -v grep
<Serpiente> ActionParsnip: thank you as well
<ActionParsnip> Serpiente: do you use proprietary video driver?
<angs> ActionParsnip, thanks
<agrester> ActionParsnip, X-Sleepy-X, the strange thing is that this problem happened after I tried to restart networking, I was attempting to setup a VirtualBox Ubuntu Server so I could do some development and testing, I restarted networking using one of the RC.D scripts and then the problems started happening
<Serpiente> ActionParsnip: what makes you think that? no video driver at all *gg* ubuntu 12.04 as a server
<ActionParsnip> Serpiente: so no xorg ?
<Serpiente> writing some doc on how to install and configure jenkins properly, and just wondered where the difference between those command were
<Serpiente> nope
<ActionParsnip> Serpiente: you could add boot options and so forth to set modes etc, may help
<Serpiente> ActionParsnip: I guess you are mistaking me with someone else
<agrester> ActionParsnip, confirmed the bad kernel is 3.8.0-26-generic
<ActionParsnip> likely, its beena long day
<agrester> X-Sleepy-X, ActionParsnip, what do I do from here?
<angs> I have amd e2-3200 APU radeon graphical card on my ubuntu and it works too slow on GUI related processes. how can I accelerate its working states?
<angs> lshw -c video shows that it uses "radeon" driver and I am using generic ubuntu image (3.5 kernel)
<agrester> How do I roll back the Kernel?
<X-Sleepy-X> agrester: Are you able to access the grub menu at boot? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#GRUB_vs_GRUB_2
<X-Sleepy-X> agrester: 2. Hold down (right) SHIFT to display the menu during boot. In certain cases, pressing the ESC key may also display the menu.
<agrester> X-Sleepy-X, yes I did and I successfully booted into 3.8.0-25-generic
<angs> how can I disable compositing window manager?
<agrester> It's 3.8.0-26-generic thats bad or has a problem with my hardware, either way I need to roll it back, how do I do that?
<mah454> Hello
<X-Sleepy-X> agrester: ok, good. now you will need to uninstall the 3.8.0-26-generic kernel.
<agrester> X-Sleepy-X, how do I do that?
<ska> PT down hard
<mah454> I installed fglrx-13 package . now lightdm wont start ! this log : fglrx-13
<X-Sleepy-X> agrester: i will write some commands for you, but do not execute them just yet. And before confirming the execution read carefully what it will remove
<mah454> sorry this log :http://paste.ubuntu.com/5784202/
<adie> hi
<agrester> X-Sleepy-X, ok
<adie> is there some magical way to make ubuntu not try to access the internet through one of my two network connections?
<X-Sleepy-X> agrester: first run: uname -r
<adie> I have two connections active at once, but only one of them has internet access, so I think if ubuntu tries to use the one without internet, it all kinda breaks
<agrester> X-Sleepy-X ok
<X-Sleepy-X> agrester: make sure the kerner is 3.8.0-25-generic
<X-Sleepy-X> kernel*
<X-Sleepy-X> agrester: run that command now
<agrester> X-Sleepy-X, ok done, confirmed
<X-Sleepy-X> agrester: ok, now run this command, but before pressing y make sure it DOESN'T REMOVE MORE THAN 4 FILES, ok?
<X-Sleepy-X> agrester: sudo apt-get autoremove --purge linux-headers-3.8.0-26 linux-image-3.8.0-26-generic
<ripthejacker> I'm using Ubuntu 13.04 . I noticed that gksu package is not installed because it is not a recommended way to use gui programs. So what is the recommended way to edit config files in Gui editors that require root access?
<OerHeks> ripthejacker, gksudo
<SonikkuAmerica> ripthejacker: OerHeks means just install gksu
<DJones> ripthejacker: I normally use gksudo gedit filename for a GUI method, or sudo nano filename from a terminal
<ripthejacker> OerHeks: it's not installed in 13.04
<SonikkuAmerica> ripthejacker: But use gksudo, NOT gksu
<HeyM-Cld> Hello, I am dual booting ubuntu 13.04 and trying to resize the partition. I resized the partition but, there is no free space, it seems it only made /host bigger. Can anybody help?
<mah454> fglrx driver not work in ubuntu 13.04 , please view this log : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5784202/
<X-Sleepy-X> agrester: when it uninstalls the kernel, make sure it says something about the current version of the kernel while it runs the update-grub part
<mah454> How can fix this problem ?
<ripthejacker> SonikkuAmerica: yes they both are the same but I read an article that says it's not recommended and that's why it's not installed by default
<OerHeks> SonikkuAmerica, no i didn't mean that, gksudo should be available standard
<SonikkuAmerica> OerHeks: Although it's not with Unity.
<ripthejacker> OerHeks: it's not anymore
<SonikkuAmerica> Not in 13.04
<ripthejacker> yes
<ripthejacker> And i'm using 13.04
<OerHeks> oh, bad decision to remove gksudo, it should not infringe
<SonikkuAmerica> Tell 'em put it back in 13.10
<matanya> <matanya> Hello, I have a laptop that can boot cd/dvd only. i'd like to boot it using grub and than load an OS that resides on an mmc card. is this possible? if it is how?
<HeyM-Cld> I think its just a matter of changing it from "/host" to "/"
<X-Sleepy-X> agrester: how's it coming?
<matanya> HeyM-Cld: what do you mean?
<agrester> X-Sleepy-X, it removed them and their associated kernel modules
<HeyM-Cld> read my other post
<HeyM-Cld> (@matanya)
<X-Sleepy-X> agrester: don't reboot until you have confirmed that you have a kernel
<X-Sleepy-X> agrester: do you see the ...-25-generic kernel if you run? : sudo update-grub
<matanya> HeyM-Cld: i see, sorry, can't help.
<agrester> X-Sleepy-X, I saw GRUB update the latest kernel was 3.8.0-25, and 'uname -r' reveals the same
<X-Sleepy-X> agrester: ok, try rebooting now _without_ pressing shift
<HeyM-Cld> Ok then
<agrester> X-Sleepy-X, one more thing, I'm checking Software & Sources, should I uncheck raring-backports and leave proposed, updates and security?
<HeyM-Cld> Can anyone help??
<MonkeyDust> a warning should popup if someone should enter 'gksudo nautilus'
<X-Sleepy-X> agrester: uncheck proposed leave the rest
<agrester> X-Sleepy-X, proposed is for really super unstable stuff, like testing?
<X-Sleepy-X> agrester: it is pre-released upgrades
<servercbe> hello! I'm back!... Question... I have 25 imac  Mac OS X 10.1, 128 mb Ram, PowerPC G3 and i want to run with LTSP.. Is it POSSIBLE?????
<auronandace> !ppc | servercbe
<servercbe> 25 imac  Mac OS X 10.1, 128 mb Ram, PowerPC G3 and i want to run with LTSP.. Is it POSSIBLE?????
<ubottu> servercbe: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<jpmh> I need a command line command that will give me the local ip address on the LAN through which I am connected.
<servercbe> ok.. I will read now...
<X-Sleepy-X> jpmh: ifconfig
<jpmh> X-Sleepy-X: true - I was hoping for something by which I did not need to look through so much stuff - or is there a switch for ifconfig so this is all I get
<HeyM-Cld> X-Sleepy-X: Do you know how to solve my problem?
<agrester> X-Sleepy-X, restart is normal so far, now logging in, everything is normal, thanks for the help that was super tricky, that's the famous Linux reliability for you!
<X-Sleepy-X> jpmh: perhaps: ifconfig | grep addr
<st34lth_> #bash
<zero2XIII> jpmh: what info are you trying to display from ifconfig?
<oal> For some reason I have to press ctrl+shift+... and shift+ctrl+... doesn't work anymore. Happens in any application. If I press ctrl first, no shortcuts work. Any ideas?
<X-Sleepy-X> agrester: :) glad i could help
<jpmh> zero2XIII: I just want the LAN ip address by which I am currently connected
<BluesKaj> jpmh, try route -n , that gives the gateway IP , not the machine IP
<zero2XIII> oal: jpmh, ifconfig eth | grep 'inet addr:' | cut -d: -f2 | awk '{print $1}'
<jpmh> BluesKaj: yes - but I want my ip address
<oal> zero2XIII, not for me, right?
<X-Sleepy-X> zero2XIII: i wonder if typing that goes faster than reading the output of ifconfig... :)
<jpmh> zero2XIII: yep - that is what I was trying to awoid - but I guess that will work
<zero2XIII> oal: sorry hahaha.. No idea why that is still there I wanted to ask what version ubuntu you running
<SonikkuAmerica> X-Sleepy-X: Doubt it :P
<BluesKaj> jpmh, web IP ?
<oal> zero2XIII, :) Ubuntu 13.04 with Unity
<jpmh> BluesKaj: not sire what you mean  - but I want the local address on the local LAN so the above ifconfig etc does work
<BluesKaj> jpmh, go to , whatsmyip.com
<stfu> Howdy
<zero2XIII> oal, what shortcut are you trying to use that has that issue?
<stfu> Any devs available?
<zero2XIII> jpmh, X-Sleepy-X, sure but just do an alias for the command
<jpmh> BluesKaj: no - that is what I do not want, that is the WAN address, I want the LAN address
<stfu> NICK Jimmyk
<oal> zero2XIII, lots of them, ctrl+shift+t to reopen a closed tab in Firefox, as an example, as well as lots of shortcuts in PyCharm/Intellij
<BluesKaj> jpmh, exactly how are you connecting to theinternet , pls describe your connection
<jpmh> zero2XIII: I agree - was just hoping there was some command to do it
<X-Sleepy-X> zero2XIII: true, true
<jpmh> BluesKaj: always connecting through a local router/lan, sometimes that is on another LAN etc.  But I just need the local/LAN IP address of the machine
<zero2XIII> jpmh: X-Sleepy-X: No command to ONLY display the LAN address, doing an alias if you want this regularly is the best way in my opinion.
<zero2XIII> oal: hmmm
<zero2XIII> oal: give me a second, I recall something I did to fix this issue on my system... But cant find it right now.. Just a sec
<donvito> i am currently on Ubuntu 12.04.2LTS with gnome classic  due to low graphic card i want to upgrade to 13.10 but can i still use gnome classic?
<oal> zero2XIII, something weird: When I press shift+ctrl in my terminal, the cursor turns into a bordered box, as if the terminal wasn't active/selected. When I do the opposite, it shows as normal
<HeyM-Cld> Hello, I am dual booting ubuntu 13.04 and trying to resize the partition. I resized the partition but, there is no free space, it seems it only made /host bigger. Is there anyway I can make "/" bigger
<savio> Hi
<oal> HeyM-Cld, try Gparted
<HeyM-Cld> Im using it now
<HeyM-Cld> There is no way to change it
<jpmh> X-Sleepy-X: I agree - thank you to all that offered suggestions
<oal> I think you need to unmount the disk, HeyM-Cld
<BluesKaj> jpmh, ifconfig | grep inet
<demophobia> Does Ubuntu have software to work with (e.g. annotate) PDF files? If so, can one manipulate text annotations to be left-aligned, center-aligned, etc?
<madprops> Lebby, how do you get Empathy to skype?
<HeyM-Cld> oal: I mean, there is no option for it
<donvito> i am currently on Ubuntu 12.04.2LTS with gnome classic  due to low graphic card i want to upgrade to 13.04 can i still use gnome classic?
<tgm4883> probably worth mentioning that ifconfig if being deprecated
<bmxscott1993> got a problem made a video to show you my problem need help fixing it https://www.dropbox.com/s/nf8yt7tc18gwa4n/20130620_164831.mp4
<Lebby> madprops:  i used pidgin with skype ... but only as im
<zero2XIII> oal: have you played with settings in the compiz config manager before?
<gordonjcp> bmxscott1993: what's the problem?
<jpmh> BluesKaj: that will not work - since it gives all the interfaces - I do need to get the one that is connecrted - I was just hping that there may be a command,  it is easy enough to work around - so thatnk you all
<bmxscott1993> boot up screen
<oal> HeyM-Cld, not sure then. I haven't used gparted in a while
<oal> zero2XIII, not much
<bmxscott1993> the link is the video
<bmxscott1993> https://www.dropbox.com/s/nf8yt7tc18gwa4n/20130620_164831.mp4
<gordonjcp> bmxscott1993: the video was too long
<gordonjcp> bmxscott1993: what's the actual problem?
<zero2XIII> oal: oka cause there are some functions if you enable them, they grab key combinations they shouldn't
<usr13> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<BluesKaj> jpmh, route -n will give your internet gateway/router address if that's what you mean
<tgm4883> jpmh, are you using network manager?
<bmxscott1993> i got no ubuntu logo on boot up and it just purple and like static on the screen it the same when i turn it off
<bmxscott1993> but it login
<gordonjcp> bmxscott1993: CRT or LCD?
<bmxscott1993> and all clear on the login screen
<bmxscott1993> crt
<gordonjcp> bmxscott1993: wrong video mode, you're using a mode your monitor doesn't support correctly
<Kai_p_IE> some how if my pc locks on board starts and i dont know why i am running ubuntu 12.04
<benbloom> so I uses dd_rescue to clone an ailing HD, now I have this enormous file but I'm not sure what I can do with it.
<MonkeyDust> what's the purpose of  word 'complete' in that factoid?
<usr13> !nomodeset | bmxscott1993
<zero2XIII> oal: try opening compiz settings manager, then go to preferences, and export your current settings then reset to default and see if your shortcuts work properly
<ubottu> bmxscott1993: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Kai_p_IE> some how if my pc locks on board starts and i dont know why i am running ubuntu 12.04LTS
<jpmh> BluesKaj: No, what I want is what I get from the ifconfig - I just need to parse it.  I want the local/LAN ip address of the machine I am on
<gordonjcp> bmxscott1993: bet it looks like the logo is in there somewhere but it's all diagonal stripy rubbish that moves across the screen?
<bmxscott1993> but never had the problem when running 13.04 but needed lts so when back to 12.04
<usr13> bmxscott1993: Or could be that 3d is broken on your system.
<oal> zero2XIII, hmm, haven't changed anything lately. Will do that. Have to go for a bit. Will try when I'm back. Thanks!
<gordonjcp> bmxscott1993: do you get as far as a grub prompt?
<usr13> bmxscott1993: (You can opt for 2d at the login screen.)
<erle-> SSH in nautilus is broken
<zero2XIII> oal: cool no worries, try that. you can import the settings again if it didnt do anything
<bmxscott1993> no can not see it but it go to login screen
<erle-> "ssh unexpectedly exited"
<usr13> bmxscott1993: Try 2D
<bmxscott1993> and it all ok there just on boot up
<bmxscott1993> screen
<erle-> please try somebody and file bug
<bmxscott1993> and log off screen
<tgm4883> jpmh, I assume that was at me?
<BluesKaj> jpmh, what exactly do you mean by your LAN IP , that's the same as your router IP , which is the gateway IP , or route -n
<bmxscott1993> read up that it called a splash screen
<X-Sleepy-X> jpmh: you gonna like this: hostname -I
<usr13> bmxscott1993: What you really mean is that the desktop is not complete after login. Right?
<usr13> X-Sleepy-X: -i  ?
<zero2XIII> BlueKaj, he wants to display his computers local IP (inetadr in ifconfig)
<bmxscott1993> no it all good and fine  just when booting up it meant to come up with the ubuntu loading screen then to login
<X-Sleepy-X> usr13: capital i
<gordonjcp> bmxscott1993: if it's just during boot, ignore it
<bmxscott1993> ok
<gordonjcp> bmxscott1993: how much time do you spend staring at boot screens anyway? ;-)
<jpmh> guys - what I want is EXACTLY what I get from the ifconfig as long as I parse it to the inet address.  We have it.  THANK YOU ALL
<usr13> X-Sleepy-X: Oh, well, they both work, it's just that -i shows only the IP
<gordonjcp> bmxscott1993: can you pick stuff from the grub menu, and see the desktop?
<Kai_p_IE> some how if my pc locks on board starts and i dont know why i am running ubuntu 12.04LTS
<BluesKaj> zero2XIII, I asked him that he said no , he wants LAN IP which I interpret as the router IP , gateway IP
<bmxscott1993> but say if i need grubs up to fix it throue recover i can not
<bmxscott1993> cus it all purple
<zero2XIII> BlueKaj: Oh, well seems he got it now with hostname -I... The result he wants
<usr13> X-Sleepy-X: (Earlier versions of hostname did not have option I (only i).
<bmxscott1993> no cus it all purple with static
<X-Sleepy-X> usr13: :)
<bmxscott1993> so can not see ubunt logo or grubs
<angeloal1ighty> irssi
<sharif> any one help me
<usr13> bmxscott1993: Not sure, but sounds like nomodeset
<usr13> bmxscott1993: Fresh install?
<Kai_p_IE> !help | sharif
<ubottu> sharif: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bmxscott1993> il send a link of the video http://goo.gl/RGi36
<bmxscott1993> can you see the link
<bmxscott1993> i did to a fresh install with a dvd
<sharif> ubuntu 13.4 karnel update commend plzz
<HeyM-Cld> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<BluesKaj> sharif, sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<follower> does anyone know a program which i can span data over 10 dvd?
<sharif> ubuntu 13.4 karnel update commend plzz
<sharif> ok
<Kai_p_IE> sharif, they gave you it
<usr13> bmxscott1993: That's all?  Just stops with screen that says "Ubuntu 12.04"?
<anev> o/
<anev> appears my external is dying
<billy__> hi is there anyway to dualboot a palm pre 2 with hp webos and a linux os
<anev> anything i could try for the following: http://pastebin.com/yPwAzeLh ?
<billy__> or just change it to a linux os
<usr13> bmxscott1993: Are you sure you waited long enough?  (It just looks the system is not finished booting.)
<bmxscott1993> yer that do not come up or grub it just purple when that meant to show the ubuntu
<usr13> bmxscott1993: Not sure, but sounds like nomodeset
<mrguser> hi
<X-Sleepy-X> mrguser: hi
<bmxscott1993> no it did but then i turn it off then on to test but now it just purple and static like
<mrguser> r u admin?
<X-Sleepy-X> mrguser: no
<usr13> bmxscott1993: But the video you sent us does not show what you desribe.
<mrguser> Ok
<bmxscott1993> then go static to the login screen
<X-Sleepy-X> mrguser: may i ask why you ask?
<usr13> bmxscott1993: Sounds like nomodeset.  See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<Kai_p_IE> !ask | mrguser
<ubottu> mrguser: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<angeloalmighty> does anyone here still using 10.04?
<mrguser> any 1 know about wifi hack?
<mrguser> From mobile
<angeloalmighty> @mrguser i dont think that's possible
<mrguser> its possible
<usr13> angeloalmighty: Well, those that are on ubuntu-server may still be....
<reisio> angeloalmighty: why do you ask?
<mrguser> But
<DJones> mrguser: Hacking isn't an apprpriate topic for this channel
<reisio> mrguser: about what?
<Kai_p_IE> mrguser, Why do you want to do that via mobile
<reisio> DJones: don't know what hacking is? :)
<mrguser> M aneble to install mac2wepkey.sis
<Kai_p_IE> i feel a kick comeing on L:
<usr13> angeloalmighty: You should just ask your question. (polling the channel rarely does much.)
<bmxscott1993> il try that thank
<Kai_p_IE> some how if my pc locks on board starts and i dont know why i am running ubuntu 12.04LTS
<DJones> mrguser: Do you have an Ubuntu support question? Please be aware this channel only deals with Ubuntu support issues
<ikonia> Kai_p_IE: explain better please "my pc locks onboard" ????
<usr13> Kai_p_IE: More details......
<lurkerrrr> Excuse my noobiness (and my english for that matter).
<lurkerrrr> But do you have any idea why my (ancient) jabber account is linked to one of my gmail accounts (same password/contacts etc). If I remember well I opened the jabber account I am talking about a few years ago, and now I do not seem to find the dashboard/page-settings, whatever is called to change the linkage to the gmail account, or to change the password (to be different from the gmail one). I have been looking on the net, for the last 20 
<mrguser> ok
<lurkerrrr> Any of you guys and girls ...... there's 1719 people here
<reisio> lurkerrrr: what does that have to do with Ubuntu?
<lurkerrrr> Sorry to bump into
<lurkerrrr> iIIIIIIIIIII know
<lurkerrrr> sorry
<benbloom> so I uses dd_rescue to clone an ailing HD, now I have this enormous file but I'm not sure what I can do with it. I think there's something wrong with the superblock but I don't know what that means or how to fix it
<lurkerrrr> I was wondering whether any of you might know about it. .... I have been looking for an answer to this.
<ikonia> benbloom: dd won't fix the superblock
<usr13> lurkerrrr: Wrong channel.
<ikonia> benbloom: dd is a block by block copy of the damaged disk - I don't see any benifit to having it
<lurkerrrr> I know
<lurkerrrr> thank you
<reisio> benbloom: ffr use ddrescue, not dd_rescue
<benbloom> so ikonia is there no hope for the data stored on that drive?
<Kai_p_IE> some how if my pc locks on board starts and i dont know why i am running ubuntu 12.04LTS (Thats it thats all that happens the pc sleeps and i seem to get the keyboard poping up and i dont know why)
<ikonia> benbloom: depends,
<ikonia> Kai_p_IE: saying the same thing over and over doesn't help
<usr13> benbloom: We don't know....
<ikonia> Kai_p_IE: you need to give more info. What is "pc locks onboard starts"
<Kai_p_IE> the on screen keyboard <ikonia>
<usr13> Kai_p_IE: Are you having trouble recovering from sleep mode?
<Kai_p_IE> usr13, nope
<ikonia> Kai_p_IE: why are you using an onscren keyboard
<ikonia> Kai_p_IE: test it with a normal keyboard
<phillustine> i'm trying to install conky, and i run make but it states there's no make file. what can i do?
<ikonia> phillustine: why are you compiling it ? it's in the repos
<X-Sleepy-X> phillustine: why not just install it with apt-get ?
<benbloom> ikonia: usr13 I'm really in past my depth here. If this isn't the right place to ask, please point me to where i should
<ikonia> phillustine: open the package manager, search for conky, install it
<Kai_p_IE> ikonia, i don't know i just came back from the pc and it poped up all the time as i go to unlock my pc
<ikonia> Kai_p_IE: just reboot it
<phillustine> good point. i'll do it that way. incidentally. is it possible to search the repos from the command line?
<ikonia> benbloom: what's actually happened to y our disk ?
<ikonia> phillustine: apt-cache search $package
<Kai_p_IE> ikonia, i have but it seems to come back
<ikonia> phillustine: https://help.ubuntu.com - a guide on how to use ubuntu
<ikonia> Kai_p_IE: I'm sorry, you're not making any sense
<Kai_p_IE> ugh
<X-Sleepy-X> !cookie | ikonia
<ubottu> ikonia: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ikonia> Kai_p_IE: when you start your PC is the onscreen keyboard visible, yes/no ?
<billy__> hi is there anyway to dualboot a palm pre 2 with hp webos and a linux os
<benbloom> ikonia: it just stopped mounting. system claims there's no partition table, but data is still there.
<ikonia> benbloom: ok it's stopped automounting, or it's stopped mounting totally
<DJones> billy__: I think you'll need to find a dedicated Palm channel for that, its a bit beyond the scope of this channel
<usr13> Kai_p_IE: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Kai_p_IE> ikonia, nope but if it gos to screensaver it pops up
<Kai_p_IE> usr13, your not helping i am not talking about that
<ikonia> Kai_p_IE: ok - so the screen saver process is trigginer it, right
<ikonia> Kai_p_IE: he is helping - you're not being clear.
<benbloom> ikonia: it's stopped mounting altogether
<ikonia> benbloom: what happens if you try to manually mount it
<phillustine> ikonia, many tanks.
<Kai_p_IE> ikonia, sorry yeah
<ikonia> Kai_p_IE: ok, so the issue is "When I the screen saver starts, the on screen keyboard appears on screen"
<Kai_p_IE> ikonia, Yeah sorry
<ikonia> Kai_p_IE: ok - so when it pops up, is it useable ?
<Kai_p_IE> no ikonia i am on a laptop with a working keyboard so i have no need for it
<armin> is there a way to define a keyboard shortcut to cycle through the windows of an open application without display the task switcher in that case?
<ikonia> Kai_p_IE:  I didn't ask if you had need for it - I asked if it worked
<zero2XIII> armin: for what application?
<armin> like you have a few terminal windows open and all you want is cycle through them and display them and not having to focus on the task switcher.
<armin> zero2XIII: any application.
<armin> that feature would really increase the user experience i think.
<zero2XIII> armin: I only know if the application supports it, eg firefox, some terminal emulators support that function
<armin> zero2XIII: you're thinking away from the origin.
<armin> zero2XIII: but thank you.
<zero2XIII> armin: explain?
<armin> zero2XIII: i mean i really want that feature to integrate with the unity taskswitcher, not a workaround.
<zero2XIII> armin: if you have multiple screens open of one application the unity switcher DOES allow you to switch between windows
<benbloom> ikonia: dmesg says "EXT4-fs (sdi): VFS: Can't find ext4 filesystem"
<armin> zero2XIII: i never had any doubt to that.
<ikonia> benbloom: what command are you using exactly to mount it
<armin> zero2XIII: what i'm looking for is simply switching to the other windows, WITHOUT displaying the switcher.
<armin> zero2XIII: think of the behaviour that fluxbox has for example.
<benbloom> sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sdi /mnt/HDHD2
<ikonia> benbloom: that's a disk - not a partition
<ikonia> benbloom: you need to mount the partition
<ikonia> benbloom: eg: sdi1
<armin> zero2XIII: thing is, that you can create seperate keyboard bindings to switch through windows of just the current application and also for iterating through ALL applications. i use the former a lot to cycle through the terminal sessions i have open.
<benbloom> mount: special device /dev/sdi1 does not exist
<armin> zero2XIII: so basically for me it is VERY disturbing to always end up in the switcher, having to find my terminal windows there, and so on.
<X-Sleepy-X> armin: why not just use tabs?
<armin> zero2XIII: it's WAY easier to remember where a terminal window resides on your deskopt, and simply switch to that.
<ikonia> benbloom: ok - so this is bad, it looks like there is no partitions/parttiion table on this device
<armin> X-Sleepy-X: because it's a different feature.
<ikonia> benbloom: what has happened to this disk ?
<zero2XIII> armin: I see, give me second, my system does exactly what you are saying when I do shift+tab
<armin> X-Sleepy-X: there are PLENTY of situations where you need multiple terminals displaying their content at the same time, especially when coding.
<benbloom> ikonia: it's a bit old? according to SMART it has "184 End-to-End_Error"
<ikonia> benbloom: but has something actually happened to it ?
<ikonia> benbloom: or is it just failing because it's old
<armin> zero2XIII: basically i would even use the "Static Application Switcher" plugin in ccsm if it wouldn't crash when trying to enable it, but the whole compiz stack is just one broken buggy mess.
<benbloom> no. it just suddenly disappeared from my system and when i tried to mount it i got 'no partition table'
<benbloom> ikonia: no. it just suddenly disappeared from my system and when i tried to mount it i got 'no partition table'
<ikonia> benbloom: run "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdi" check if there is a partition table, but it sounds like the disk is just failing
<zero2XIII> armin: I was just about to suggest it, that is what I use.
<zero2XIII> armin: however, mine is not really buggy?
<armin> zero2XIII: hmmm.
<zero2XIII> armin: also I set up window groups
<armin> maybe i get it to work with some weird combinations of clicking around in that weird ccsm thing.
<zero2XIII> so I can switch INSIDE a group...
<armin> zero2XIII: yeah exactly.
<armin> zero2XIII: that's precisely what i want.
<armin> zero2XIII: but WITHOUT displaying the switcher at all.
<armin> zero2XIII: it should just switch.
<zero2XIII> armin: just change focus basicly?
<armin> exactly.
<armin> if that would possible i would really have no reason to ditch unity.
<armin> but it distracts me a lot when working.
<sharif> ubuntu 13.4 vmwera player a not full scerin
<benbloom> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5784399/ someone here suggested I try dd_rescue but it seems to have copied the corruption. is there a way to try to recover the data from the disc?
<zero2XIII> armin: well then you should enable the group and tab windows option in unity
<armin> zero2XIII: the idea of having to find the window you're looking for in the switcher is just stupid.
<armin> zero2XIII: i got that one.
<ikonia> benbloom: I didn't tell you to do fsck !
<usr13> armin: I may be late in the conversation, but are you talking about the function of Alt-F2 ?  Or someting similar?
<ikonia> benbloom: I asked you to do "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdi"
<zero2XIII> armin: maybe, but I like it again... And then after the groups are set up (super G i think is the default) then you can switch with the switcher of choice inside that group)
<usr13> armin: Sorry, I meant to say Alt-Tab
<benbloom> oops. my bad. i've been at this a while ikonia. 1sec
<fungus304> alright ive been having trouble with my intell 855gm video card for about a week now. i have a freshly installed and updated lubuntu 13.04 i know that the video drivers are supposed to be pre loaded but something definatly is not right. youtube videos show up half size and in purple and green. any help would be greatly apreciated
<ikonia> benbloom: you have to be much more careful and pay attention
<donvito> i am currently on Ubuntu 12.04.2LTS with gnome classic  due to low graphic card i want to upgrade to 13.04 can i still use gnome classic?
<usr13> armin: I use Alt-Tab and Alt-F2 alot.....
<ikonia> benbloom: commands like that can remove any chance of recovery
<usr13> donvito: Short answer, yes
<donvito> usr13:  is it better to stay on 12.04 than go to 13.04 ?
<BluesKaj> fungus304, which graphics ?
<fungus304> intell 855gm
<usr13> donvito: Matter of opinion, but I prefer 12.04 for a number of reasons.  (I also use xfce.)
<BluesKaj> on board or pci . fungus304
<donvito> okk
<fungus304> uhm... integrated?
<benbloom> ikonia: error of fdisk is 'Disk /dev/sdi doesn't contain a valid partition table' output is http://paste.ubuntu.com/5784407/
<ikonia> benbloom: ok, this is the root of the problem,
<ikonia> benbloom: getting a parttion table on this without damaging the data is key
<fungus304> sorry not sure what u mean
<BluesKaj> fungus304, ok onboard=integrated , run dkms status and pastebin the result
<fungus304> from my understanding its integrated into the motherboard...
<mreq> Howdy. Anyone got a nice tutorial on how to install 12.04 server with RVM+nginx via passenger (system wide).
<mreq> I'm willing to host a RoR website + one wordpress blog (can do the PHP setup...)
<fungus304> alright open terminal sudo dkms?
<ikonia> benbloom: I suggest you read in great detail this page http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/linux-data-recovery.html
<BluesKaj> no ,just, dkms status, fungus304
<zero2XIII> fungus304: dkms status
<armin> hm, seems like i should just live with the downsides of the static application switcher then.
<ikonia> benbloom: this really is your only real chance
<donvito> usr13:  i like xfce now im going to install it:)
<fungus304> says program currently not installed?
<benbloom> thanks ikonia.
<zero2XIII> armin: if you only use it to switch between temrinal windows, try ctrl z, and use fg to return to the different active applications inside the terminal... just a thought
<fungus304> i assume i should install
<BluesKaj> fungus304, look in additional drivers
<zero2XIII> armin: but yes.. Maybe unity it to "eye candy" rich to do that..
<fungus304> shows none
<armin> zero2XIII: that's again a workaround of thinking in a completely different direction. that's like suggesting to use screen when someone asks for a bug in the tab implementation of their terminal emulator.
<fungus304> under preferences software and updates additional drivers
<armin> zero2XIII: but, thanks.
<wheatthin> grr stupid update broke my chrome install ;/
<zero2XIII> armin: yea, well then grab some source and code in this ability you seek?.. since it seems there is no other way than "a workaround"..
<fungus304> i tried the ppa glasen/intel blah blah and says 404 error not found reverting to older software
<zero2XIII> armin: sure no worries
<iDrofox> hello, how i can convert a partiton from gpt to mbr using gparted in ubuntu so i can install win 7 ?
<armin> zero2XIII: i might just live with the static application switcher plugin i guess.
<ikonia> iDrofox: you can't convert partitions
<fungus304> furhtermore tried intels linux driver software same result 404 not found
<zero2XIII> armin: last possible work around, super W, and select the screen...
<iDrofox> ikonia: win 7 says i can't install it in gpt drive...so i want to change it to mbr so i can install win 7..?
<iDrofox> i am trying to do it with ubuntu..any tool i can download ?
<ikonia> iDrofox:  you can't "change it"
<fungus304> when running xp i had no problems when installed ubuntu i cant watch video... tried xubuntu kubuntu now lubunt
<zero2XIII> armin: click or arrows and enter.
<ikonia> iDrofox: you need to delete the partition table (and thus all partitions) and re-create a new partition table in the correct format
<iDrofox> ok
<iDrofox> which means loss of all data ?
<zero2XIII> armin: but gtg.
<ikonia> iDrofox: not if you back it up
<iDrofox> ikonia:ok thx
<fungus304> W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/glasen/intel-driver/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<wheatthin> reinstalling it worked. 0.o
<phillustine> is ram usage of 41% normal?
<ikonia> can be
<wheatthin> phillustine, depends on how much you have
<ikonia> depends on many things,
<ikonia> not how much you have
<phillustine> 410MiB/992MiB
<phillustine> aha
<phillustine> ja, this, firefox, and a terminal
<fungus304> is there no way to get my intell 855gm video card to function properly with ubuntu
<wheatthin> fungus201, what does your xorg.conf file look like?
<Pici> phillustine: How are you calculating that?
<phillustine> Pici, calculating what? my RAM?
<phillustine> from conky
<Pici> phillustine: Whats the output of free -m
<ikonia> so you're running more than you just said
<ikonia> you're also running conkey
<fungus304> sudo xorg.conf?
<hackvier_> hello friends,
<phillustine> ikonia, exactly. slipped my mind.
<hackvier_> i have 12.04 and  want install  maliit
<wheatthin> fungus201, pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hackvier_> but have error.
<ikonia>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf should not exist unless you have forced creation of one
<phillustine> Pici, Mem: 991 (tot), 874 (used), 117 (free)
<ikonia> so that's more than %40
<ikonia> and that's also bad numbers
<fungus304> bash: /etc/x11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<wheatthin> ikonia, I find that forcing it to make one helps, especially with login prompts resolution
<ikonia> wheatthin: why ? what are you trying to force with it ?
<Pici> ikonia: conky could be doing the +/- buffers/cache calculation itself.
<ikonia> wheatthin: what have you configured it
<ikonia> Pici: I'd hope it is
<killer> hey , how can I reduce ram usage in ubuntu 12.04 64 bit server
<wheatthin> ikonia, fglrx-updates drivers
<ikonia> oh dear
<BluesKaj> fungus304, that ppa is faulty and has been removed from launchpad
<fungus304> so what now?
<usr13> fungus304 lsb_release -r   #What version are you on?
<wheatthin> ikonia, so forcing   aticonfig --initial -f did the job for me to fix the login screen's resolution
<fungus304> 13.04
<usr13> fungus304: Fully updated?
<fungus304> i think so i did the sudo apt-get update and upgrade and did software updater
<phillustine> ikonia, what would you expect it to be?
<usr13> fungus304: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2091024
<ikonia> phillustine: there is no set expectation
<phillustine> ok
<qubit01> how would I make a keyboard shortcut to select a certain Window ?  Like Ctrl+Shift+e goes to my eclipse widnow ?
<natrixnatrix89> when I log into ubuntu, I get this informative greeting: http://pastebin.com/vTNfTgbx
<natrixnatrix89> Is there a command to get such system information during runtime?
<phillustine> quit
<wheatthin> phillustine, you can always try like i said to generate xorg.conf file
<wheatthin> lol nvm
<qubit01> natrixnatrix89, that looks like an AWS EC2 instance
<natrixnatrix89> lol..
<natrixnatrix89> no. it's my computer..
<reisio> qubit01: wmctrl
<reisio> qubit01: or look into tiling window managers
<qubit01> reisio, awesome!  looking it up
<wheatthin> why after logging out, does X:0 switch to X:1?
<natrixnatrix89> qubit01: But the question was.. what's the command to get system info?
<qubit01> natrixnatrix89, that comes from the motd of the file
<qubit01> so id look in there first
<natrixnatrix89> motd?
<qubit01> message of the day, usually /etc/motd
<qubit01> looks like there doingsomething cool with it
<natrixnatrix89> wow.. really.. that's what it contains..
<natrixnatrix89> how do they generate it then?
<qubit01> look in that file and find out :)
<natrixnatrix89> but it's just plain text..
<natrixnatrix89> There must be a script generating this file..
<qubit01> search for motd , there might be config files for it somewhere
<qubit01> cd /etc/update-motd.d
<Bewbasaurus> hi everyone
<qubit01> go to hell! ... oh sorry.  Hullo!
<Bewbasaurus> I was just looking for a channel where I could get some advice and tips I am very new to linux ubuntu
<reisio> Bewbasaurus: this well could be that channel
<natrixnatrix89> qubit01: Thank's!
<meadhikari> hi, any idea on where I can find the Ubuntu Dell ISO's that come pre installed? I mean with all the drivers
<qubit01> ah where have you been my whole life wmctrl *reisio* :)
<pagios_> hello i am trying to connect to a wpa/wpa2 PSK network i included this wpa_supplicant file, can anyone tell me if it is right or missing something? thanks http://pastebin.com/hDSd02mL
<reisio> qubit01: ikr
<pagios> /join #linux
<SonikkuAmerica> */join ##linux
<reisio> qubit01: devilspie is another, but more complicated
 * X-Sleepy-X enjoys some updates
<pagios> anyone?
<X-Sleepy-X> pagios: is it the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<pagios> X-Sleepy-X: no it is wpa_supplicant.conf
<ZOrc> hi
<ironfroggy> Does anyone have experience with an issue between two machines that won't SCP? no errors, but the file is never written. -v indicates it does transfer, however.
<Beanios> I can't seem to view any windows PCs on my ubuntu 13.04 machine. How can I resolve this?
<X-Sleepy-X> pagios: are you going to have like a static connection to one wifi network?
<pagios> X-Sleepy-X: correct
<skorasaurus> i have a ubuntu 12.04 live usb, I go to the install option but it takes me to the desktop without a install icon, it acts as if its in live mode only.
<skorasaurus> how do i install ubuntu on the computer then ?
<ironfroggy> Beanios, what does "view any windows PCs" mean?
<pagios> so i have a static configuration in /etc/network/interface for wlan4 so my laptop gets assigned the ip but doesn connect to the wireless network X-Sleepy-X
<Beanios> I am trying to see them on the network
<Beanios> but I can't connect
<cstewart> Beanios are you meaning samba or network shares if so you might need to install smb or samba
<fungus731> god i just dont understand why video is purple and green
<X-Sleepy-X> pagios: how have you configured the /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Beanios> I have samba, maybe I didn't install it correctly
<pagios> X-Sleepy-X: http://pastebin.com/h8FsQTYg
<cstewart> can the windows computer see your ubuntu computer
<Beanios> I will reinstall it
<cstewart> Its also suggest to reboot after installing since profiled will need to update apparmour profile
<Beanios> Wait, I will just quickly install samba
<Beanios> ok, I will reboot after
<pagios> anyone please?
<marcbiskup> cheers
<X-Sleepy-X> pagios: have you tried adding wpa-ssid MyNetwork and wpa-psk MyPassword123 in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<pagios> huh? never heard of that
<pagios> example?
<marcbiskup> I have an error message like this: https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-mMG2oXIuuGI/UcMQyWIA-3I/AAAAAAAABAQ/_zRNHQX5CK8/w1021-h766-no/IMG_9779.JPG
<Beanios> Ok, rebooted
<Beanios> I can see the ubuntu machine on my windows machine
<X-Sleepy-X> pagios: http://pastebin.com/ueyHtTap
<Beanios> I can't open "Network Servers"
<marcbiskup> any help? or is it just X-Sleepy-X helping? ;)
<Beanios> I still can't connect to the windows network
<cstewart> try and install apt-get install smbfs
<Beanios> "Failed to retrieve share list from server: Connection timed out"
<cstewart> Pagios I just added to your pastebin an example for you
<Beanios> "Package smbfs has no installation candidate"
<Beanios> I si t cifs-utils?
<Beanios> Is it cifs-utils
<X-Sleepy-X> Beanios: i use cifs-utils
<cstewart> yes that would be the replacement in 13.04 sorry still sporting 12.04lts.....its mainly used for mounting smb and cifs shares
<Beanios> Ah, ok, it's installing now
<Beanios> Will I need to reboot after?
<X-Sleepy-X> marcbiskup: when do you get that error and when did it begin?
<cstewart> no and add this line as well to your /etc/samba/smb.conf
<marcbiskup> some wekks ago. cannot reproduce it.
<Beanios> I only recently install ubuntu 13.04 on my laptop, I have it on my server, but that always worked
<X-Sleepy-X> marcbiskup: so it was a one time error?
<cstewart> bellow where the workgroup is defined add the following "name resolve order = bcast host"
<Beanios> Do I need to reboot?
<marcbiskup> no, I got it several times.
<Beanios> ok
<X-Sleepy-X> marcbiskup: have you since then upgraded to a newer kernel?
<marcbiskup> yes, I guess. Check this: http://pastebin.com/ZxjbBEDZ﻿
<marcbiskup> Oh, it's gone :/
<Beanios> wait, what line?
<marcbiskup> X-Sleepy-X: Wait a sec, I create a syslog
<cstewart> you will need to add that line i provided bellow the workgroup = line
<d4rkn30> I have a quick question, How can i remove grub from boot but keep lubuntu installed as i just installed grub onto a usb key
<Beanios> oh, wow how did I not notice that :/
<cstewart> then restart samba service sudo /etc/init.d/smbd restart
<Beanios> ok done
<cstewart> Do we have a winner??? LOL
<marcbiskup> X-Sleepy-X: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5784571/
<budmang> anyone here use ipmitool?
<Beanios> YES
<c-toast> Is there anyone here who would be willing to help a relative newbie? I asked a Q in the beginners channel. Thought maybe someone could help...? Should I ask here?
<Beanios> thank you so much!
<gordonjcp> !ask | c-toast
<ubottu> c-toast: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Beanios> this has been bugging me for ages
<cstewart> Cool no problem
<gordonjcp> !anyone | budmang
<ubottu> budmang: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<donvito> i just installed Nvidia accelerated drivers version 173, do i also need do install nvidia accelerated drivers post release 173-updates?
<c-toast> Hi! I'm having a miserable time with an HP Win8 computer and Ubuntu 13. I installed a side by side and it refuses to dual boot. I disabled the Secure Boot, shut down and by sheer chance I hit the right combination of 'enter's in the UEFI to boot into Ubuntu - Finally. But it's still not dual booting without a ton of dancing around in the BIOS. I don't even know if this makes any sense. How can I make this a simple dual boot?
<X-Sleepy-X> marcbiskup: looks like you have upgraded the kernel to the latest so that's probably why the error hasn't occured again...
<budmang> ubottu: nice, ipmi is a bit specific but, Im just trying to setup ipmitool between 2 machines, I have the LANS setup, ARP from each machine shows they see eachother.
<donvito> i just installed Nvidia accelerated drivers version 173, do i also need do install nvidia accelerated drivers post release 173-updates?
<budmang> but I just cant seem to send any command via -l lan
<Beanios> Could you help me with one more problem? Sound doesn't work at all.
<Beanios> I found a command that fixes it temporarily, but I lost that command
<marcbiskup> X-Sleepy-X: What does it mean then? I had the problem several times during the last weeks.
<cstewart> Hmm that might be interesting and after you saying that I recall a friend with similar issues
<cstewart> if you disable apparmor will sound work temporary until reboot
<Danielc1234> hi all, trying to install varnish but getting this error. W: Failed to fetch http://repo.varnish-cache.org/ubuntu/dists/precise/Release  Unable to find expected entry  varnish-3.0.4/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<Danielc1234> any ideas?
<X-Sleepy-X> marcbiskup: i'm not sure, haven't had many issues like that to learn from.
<donvito> i just installed Nvidia accelerated drivers version 173, do i also need do install nvidia accelerated drivers post release 173-updates?
<budmang> ipmitool or openipmi - doesnt seem to be listening on port 632
<Beanios> how do I disable apparmour?
<cstewart> just pulling up some notes one second...is this for pulse audio
<Beanios> ok, I'm not sure
<X-Sleepy-X> !patience | donvito
<ubottu> donvito: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<rudolf_> hi all
<chiluk> how do I turn off nautilus searching with 13.04?
<chiluk> I want to launch nautilus and then be able to hit a letter like I used to.
<rudolf_> What is the difference between wine and wine 1.4-i386 and which one should I install?
<cstewart> To disable apparmor for pulse audio it should be the following command "sudo apparmor_parser -R /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.libvirtd" "
<cstewart> sudo /etc/init.d/libvirt-bin restart
<DJT> hi, here is my pblm: libgcc_s.so.1 must be installed for pthread_cancel to work
<DJT> what is the best to do?
<rudolf_> The first one is meta package. :|
<aethelrick> rudolf_: the i386 version is 32bit
<pagios> cstewart: X-Sleepy-X do i also run  /sbin/wpa_supplicant -iwlan4 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dwext ?
<rudolf_> aethelrick, and what is a meta package?
<cstewart> shouldn't need to just /etc/init.d/networking restart
<aethelrick> rudolf_: just install "wine"
<rudolf_> ok...thanks aethelrick
<aethelrick> rudolf_: a META package… a a package that simply contains a list of packages it depends upon… i.e. it's just a list of stuff to install
<rudolf_> oh..okies
<cstewart> brb duty calls
<wilee-nilee> !tmi | cstewart
<ubottu> cstewart: Um thanks... We *really* did not need to know that...
<wilee-nilee> lol
<niranjan> Hi there, I am on ubuntu 12.04. Have set up TOMBOY_PATH enviornment variable, but when I run tomboy using dash, its not picked up
<niranjan> Variable is picked up when I run from terminal
<DJT> no one for my problem
<DJT> ?
<wilee-nilee> DJT, More detals would probably help, as in the context.
<wilee-nilee> details*
<niranjan> So the main question is are variables defined in .bashrc picked up by ubuntu dash
<Beanios> "Error: Could not read profile /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.libvirtd: No such file or directory."  "sudo: /etc/init.d/libvirt-bin: command not found"
<Danielc1234> getting this error when trying to install varnish. Any ideas? W: Failed to fetch http://repo.varnish-cache.org/ubuntu/dists/precise/Release  Unable to find expected entry  varnish-3.0.4/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<belgianguy> hi, is there something like cron that supports custom ranges?
<belgianguy> I've looked at at, but that doesn't cover the case either
<Danielc1234> using these commands
<Danielc1234> curl http://repo.varnish-cache.org/debian/GPG-key.txt | sudo apt-key add -
<Danielc1234> echo "deb http://repo.varnish-cache.org/ubuntu/ precise varnish-3.0" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<Danielc1234> sudo apt-get update
<Danielc1234> sudo apt-get install varnish
<FloodBot1> Danielc1234: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Danielc1234> sorry
<aethelrick> niranjan: put your variables in ~/.profile and log out and back in again
<DJT> wilee-nilee, my programme can't find pthread_cancel
<DJT> what is the best way to upgrade libgcc_s.so.1
<DJT> ?
<aethelrick> belgianguy: what do you mean "custom ranges" can you give an example
<niranjan> aethelrick: machine is rebooted many times after setting the variable. I see .profile calling .bashrc
<niranjan> Is that not taking effect?
<niranjan> This is defautl .profile
<belgianguy> aethelrick: eg a 2 week holiday that changes each year, I don't want it to run then
<aethelrick> niranjan: if you open  terminal and type export, can you see your variable set ??
<niranjan> yes
<DJT> i do the same (upgrade apt
<Stripe> hi all having probs with 12.04 copying files from an internal ntfs backup drive, any ideas?
<johnjohn101> i saw an article about 64 bit steam for linux. how soon should it be available for ubuntu?
<niranjan> If memory serves right, variables are exported only if you source it, is that right?
<niranjan> I mean if variables are set in another script and you just execute that script
<X-Sleepy-X> DJT: dpkg -S libgcc_s.so.1
<X-Sleepy-X> DJT: apt-cache search libgcc1
<belgianguy> aethelrick: the easiest analogue would be a school bell, which doesn't sound on Wednesday afternoon, and not in the weekend or when it's a holiday
<aethelrick> belgianguy: easiest thing might be to wrap your task in a script and execute that daily, then inside the script bail out if the days falls within the excluded period
<belgianguy> aethelrick: yeah, that was what I was thinking, any scripting language you'd recommend?
<Noize> hello
<Noize> I have an issue with my bluetooth
<belgianguy> aethelrick: I was thinking of bash in combination with php, (the php part is because I'll need a web front end anyway)
<Noize> i recently used sixad/sixpair to connect my ps3 controller to my nexus 4... now i cannot use bluetooth on my computer
<Noize> any suggestions? The bluetooth manager doesn't recognize my bluetooth anymore
<rudolf_> What do I do after saving the package download script from synaptics?
<aethelrick> belgianguy: if you're working in PHP you may as well do it all in there
<rudolf_> I jst have to run it ?
<cstewart> Back a few lbs lighter ....how you guys making out
<Beanios> I think I fixed it with sudo alsa force-reload
<Beanios> thanks for your help
<cstewart> yea i know in the pass apparmor has been the culprit to check
<belgianguy> aethelrick: yeah, but I don't know how to start mplayer from within php (and system calls feel a bit uncleanà
<wilee-nilee> rudolf_, synaptic s a installer, are you sure you have not already run it?
<Beanios> yeah
<wilee-nilee> is*
<Beanios> thanks, cstewart!
<donvito> i just installed Nvidia accelerated drivers version 173, do i also need do install nvidia accelerated drivers post release 173-updates?
<aethelrick> belgianguy: ust put your commands in `back ticks` they will be executed
<kostkon> donvito, that package will keep your nvidia driver more up-to-date
<belgianguy> aethelrick: could you explain about the backticks?
<nnyk_> `ls`
<rudolf_> wilee-nilee, I want to download on other computer. So I generated the download script. What do I do next?
<aethelrick> belgianguy: the back ticks are the `quotes` I used here around quotes. PHP will shell execute anything in them
<rudolf_> wilee-nilee, there are several .deb files to download as written in the script. Whic one should i open first after download? I mean what i really have to do after downloading them all??
<wilee-nilee> rudolf_, Thanks for your additional information, I have no idea what you are doing, using synaptic this way I have never seen.
<angs> which one  has better performance on a computer that has a bad graphic card: ubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu?
<rudolf_> wilee-nilee, there is option in the file menu called "generate package download script".
<iceroot> angs: xubuntu and lubuntu should be the same for the vga
<angs> I will use it to develop a GUI on eclipse, does it matter what distro (ubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu) I am using ?
<aethelrick> rudolf_: do you have a bandwidth problem? it's easier to just install on other machine using synaptic isn't it?
<iceroot> angs: no it doesnt matter
<angs> iceroot, which one do you suggest me to install?
<rudolf_> aethelrick, yeah i have a bandwidth prob and I want to download the softwares on other pc and then install them on mine.
<iceroot> angs: you can use all the ubuntu software on kubuntu, ubuntu, lubuntu and xubuntu. everything is availalbe for all versions
<wilee-nilee> rudolf_,  True, however that just pulls in packages and installs them I believe, so the computer you are doing this for has this access already or at least must to run it
<iceroot> angs: the one you like most, all are fine. maybe have a look with a live-cd which gui you prefer
<angs> thank you iceroot
<rudolf_> wilee-nilee, i have a bandwidth prob and I want to download the softwares on other pc and then install them on mine.
<rudolf_> Wilee-nilee, now what should i do?
<belgianguy> there's a spammer on the channel I think
<X-Sleepy-X> rudolf_: copy the already downloaded .deb files from /var/cache/apt/archives (or where they resolve) to the other computer and then install via synaptics
<iceroot> angs: no problem, you are welcome
<wilee-nilee> rudolf_, The problem here is this is a vague description, for example how many packages, how many apps...etc, honestly I'm not your best help here.
<Noize> Could anyone help me with my bluetooth issue?
<rudolf_> hmm...ok...I will be back after downloading them all.
<Duran_Adam> selam
<wilee-nilee> !ask | Noize
<ubottu> Noize: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<X-Sleepy-X> rudolf_: i mean, they get downloaded to that path when you install them, so then you can use them again, either on the same computer or another.
<lauren> hey everyone
<Noize> wilee-nilee i did nobody responded :P
<lauren> I was just wondering if someone could give me some pointers on ubuntu 13.04  and video playback
<aethelrick> rudolf_: have a look at this… http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1900550
<Noize> My bluetooth will not work after pairing my ps3 controller to my N4
<Noize> i used sixad and sixpair to pair the 2 together, now bluetooth on my computer won't work at all
<X-Sleepy-X> lauren: please specify further
<wilee-nilee> Noize, If someone knows they will probably answer, it takes awhile sometimes is all.
<Daughain> Morning, all.
<X-Sleepy-X> Daughain: Good evening... :)
<Daughain> How goes the day, X-Sleepy-X ?
<stevechch> #ubuntu-server
<lauren> X-Sleepy-X, well I have a toshiba laptop that is new, 64bit with 4gb ram and radeon gfx, I have 13.04 installed wiping out W8 and I have done all updates and swappiness adjustment but in chromium, youtube video playback on fullscreen is super choppy and in system monitor it shows both cores at like 99%, I dont understand why the load would be so great
 * X-Sleepy-X wonders who that someone/anybody/nobody is which everyone mentions
<rudolf_> aethelrick, yeah thats what i wanted..thanks :)
<aethelrick> lauren: have you installed the AMD drivers for your video card?
<X-Sleepy-X> Daughain: Good, can't complain. How about you?
<sjbnz> Fun. Back on-line.
<lauren> aethelrick, yes
<lauren> aethelrick, using the proprietary, they seem to work well, HL2 on steam runs okay
<Daughain> X-Sleepy-X, well, once the battery dies, hopefully it will be better. Trying to sort out the battery on the laptop.
<X-Sleepy-X> lauren: is it the same with firefox?
<benedikt> installed with mini.iso. Do i need to enable TRIM support for my ssd manually?
<sjbnz> mtr say worst is 9.0 - avg is 0.5 (on the same segment, so should be fast)
<lauren> X-Sleepy-X, good point let me check
<X-Sleepy-X> benedikt: do you have ext4? if so, add discard in /etc/fstab
<benedikt> X-Sleepy-X: i have
<lauren> X-Sleepy-X, yes it almost seems a little worse in firefox.. I just dont get why flash video playback would be so hard on the cpu
<lauren> X-Sleepy-X, I mean I have 4gb ram
<X-Sleepy-X> benedikt: good, just add discard before errors=remount like: UUID=45cc6449-c2a1-4320-b1bc-9d57575dce39 /               ext4    defaults,discard,noatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Daughain> X-Sleepy-X, The system has been showing 1 min remaining for ten min now. =) Trying to get it calibrated.
<benedikt> X-Sleepy-X: got it the first time :P
<X-Sleepy-X> lauren: and you have installed adobe-flashplugin ?
<lauren> X-Sleepy-X, I dont know, I assumed so because it plays the flash?
<X-Sleepy-X> lauren: what do you find in about:plugins in firefox?
<dcope> was the unrar package removes?
<X-Sleepy-X> Daughain: I think my system does the same sometimes. I choosed to ignore it.
<dcope> why is apt-get not finding this? http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/unrar
<X-Sleepy-X> benedikt: :) good
<sjbnz> Well, my main concern was that the latest updates for 12.04LTS had introduced NFS bugs...
<trism> dcope: do you have universe enabled? have you run apt-get update yet?
<DJones> dcope: Lucid is end of life, so the repo's have probably been removed
<dcope> trism: yes, i've run apt-get update
<DJones> !eol | dcope
<ubottu> dcope: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<benedikt> i set up LVM with a minimal space to then add "partitions" (volume groups?) after install (the ncurses installer suggested it). What now?
<dcope> hm
<steve__> Can Ubuntu help me get a girlfriend?
<sjbnz> ...sounds like that's not the case, so maybe ist the NFS on the i5/AS400.
<DJones> steve__: No, you probably you need to look in a different channel on a different network
<Daughain> X-Sleepy-X, Since this laptop is 7 years old, I ned to know if the battery works, and for how long. =) Need to know if I need to buy a new one.
<steve__> DJones: Thanks for the quick reply. :-P
<lauren> X-Sleepy-X, checking
<X-Sleepy-X> Daughain: i would guess that a battery that old isn't in it's best condition
<DJones> dcope: Is it server or desktop, just looking, server is still supported, so not sure why it wouldn't find it
<Daughain> X-Sleepy-X, My assumption as well.
<X-Sleepy-X> dcope: do you have the multiverse pool?
<Noize> When i attempt to start bluetooth as a service it tells me "start: Job failed to start"
<cyan0hack> Hi all, I need an advice. I need to run an instance of mongoDB on a server with Ubuntu 12.10 every time the server is restarted. The support team of the hosted server told me that I need to create a watchdog script that runs on cron.
<DJones> X-Sleepy-X: He's dropped out of the channel
<Danielc1234> Need some help, Trying to install Varnish but Ubuntu is giving me this error... W: Failed to fetch http://repo.varnish-cache.org/ubuntu/dists/precise/Release  Unable to find expected entry  varnish-3.0.4/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<Danielc1234> can someone tell me whats up
<fungus058> hello
<bekks> cyan0hack: All you need is a startup script for upstart.
<benedikt> Danielc1234: the file you requested isnt there. try updating your cache with "apt-get update"
<X-Sleepy-X> DJones: whoops... :)
<fungus058> blah is there no end to the intel 855gm problems?
<lauren> X-Sleepy-X, under Shockwave Flash it has x-shockwave-flash and futuresplash
<Danielc1234> yes, that is when I get that error.
<cyan0hack> beaks, can you advice me a guide or tutorial to make this script?
<fungus058> video plays in blue and green half size
<cyan0hack> bekks*
<lauren> X-Sleepy-X, and btw I appreciate your help
<X-Sleepy-X> lauren: and above it says "Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202" ?
<bekks> cyan0hack: Never needed to do it on my own.
<bekks> !upstart | cyan0hack
<ubottu> cyan0hack: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<fungus058> banners on websites youtube...
<Danielc1234> benedikt it also says it may have uploaded an older version of the file, but wanted to make sure I'm not going to screw anything up when I do a apt-get install varnish.
<lauren> X-Sleepy-X, yes it says that
<cyan0hack> thank you guys
<fungus058> i keep getting told do thid do that all needing a bunch of code to no avail... i have lubuntu 13.04 all i want is a light fuctional system to watch movies on
<Daughain> Hey, does anyone know which exchange server will work with Evolution?
<X-Sleepy-X> lauren: what's the output of "lspci | grep VGA" without the quotes?
<DJT> X-Sleepy-X, it works better but not at all
<fungus058> used to play everquest on this com no problems and now with ubuntu im screwed and cant even watch a you tube video
<X-Sleepy-X> DJT: how can it work better but not at all at the same time?
<readyjar> Any idea how to send a shift + delete into the terminal?
<fungus058> anyone out there with an 855gm chipset? (apparently not very uncommon)
<readyjar> Through an ssh session
<lauren> X-Sleepy-X, I am about to run that command, on a side not tho I also have Minitube installed and it plays fullscreen flawlessly, like absolutely perfect, let me get u that output
<readyjar> Shift backspace to be specific
<leo-the-manic> Are repos different for different versions of Ubuntu? Like if I upgrade from 12.04 to 13.xx can I download a newer version of VirtualBox?
<bekks> readyjar: Whats is that combination supposed to do in a terminal?
<bekks> leo-the-manic: Yes.
<jrib> leo-the-manic: repos are different
<bekks> leo-the-manic: For vbox, use the official version from the official vbox website.
<readyjar> bekks: Supposed to delete. Brocade switches use shift backspace to delete
<lauren> X-Sleepy-X, 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Wrestler [Radeon HD 7310]
<bekks> readyjar: To delete what?
<glyn> hello a nooobi here. wats occuring
<leo-the-manic> bekks: Is there a way to browse the repo for Ubuntu 13 online?
<bekks> readyjar: I'm working daily with Brocade SAN switches.
<readyjar> bekks: What I was typing. It's to backspace
<wilee-nilee> fungus058, Spreading your comments around rather then in one line makes it hard to follow you, gve details of what you have actually done, not to me but the channel.
<bekks> readyjar: At least on a SAN switch, backspace works like a charm.
<DJT> X-Sleepy-X, it's hard to explain, i design a game whose working with sdl threads
<bekks> leo-the-manic: packages.ubuntu.com
<readyjar> bekks: We have several Brocade FSG and FWS, and a few VDX
<readyjar> bekks: Backspace does not work on those. They use shift backspace for some reason
<readyjar> Well it might on the VDX. I'm hardly messing with those
<glyn> wat u guys chatting bout?
<DJT> that's now harder to make it bug, but it happends yet
<DJones> !support | glyn
<ubottu> glyn: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<readyjar> But yea, if there is a way to send a shift backspace through an ssh session that would be awesome
<wilee-nilee> glyn, This is support not chat, if you have a problem state it to the channel.
<fungus058> anyone know how to get the drivers for intel 855gm
<lauren> X-Sleepy-X, even though minitube plays videos well it is sort of limited and I wanted in-browser support to be good as well for when I watch vids embedded on my fav websites
<glyn> try google fungus
<fungus058> been doing that for a week
<X-Sleepy-X> lauren: have you installed any drivers for the radeon card?
<fungus058> me?
<glyn> wat bout intel official website
<lauren> X-Sleepy-X, yes proprietary with AMD catalyst center, it runs half life 2 pretty well
<fungus058> doesnt work... goes to 90% 404 not found reverting back
<fungus058> but i have intel 855gm why would i download radeon?
<Hadi> hi, where can I get crypto-utils for ubuntu?
<glyn> is raedon for scsi drives?
<glyn> try google hadi
<readyjar> SO basically I need to see what the terminal actually generates during a shift backspace
<Hadi> glyn: I tried Google, hence asking here
<DJones> !google | glyn
<ubottu> glyn: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<wilee-nilee> glyn, Telling people to just google is against channel policy.
<fungus058> thank u
<Hadi> I didn't find anything on Google anyway
<fungus058> i was biting my tongue
<glyn> um go into applications on start bar then click ubuntu software center n search there
<fungus058> ive literally been stuck for a week with an os i cant use
<Hadi> glyn: there is no package called crypto-utils on any repository
<Hadi> I thought it might be called something else. or I can just compile it?
<DJones> !find crypto-utils
<fungus058> havent slept... simply cannot get video card working properly
<glyn> ah ok. just as well cant use crypto stuff in uk
<ubottu> Package/file crypto-utils does not exist in raring
<fungus058> been googling like a mad man been in these forums and just cant get it working
<DJones> Hadi: I think the bot answered that question, doesn't look like its available as a default package
<gordonjcp> glyn: you can't?  News to me...
<fungus058> why can u?
<Hadi> DJones: is there any easier way other than openssl?
<readyjar> Actually I think it may be how ssh is handling shift backspace, and not an issue with the terminal
<glyn> dont u just hate oppresive governments
<gordonjcp> glyn: fortunately, I live in the UK so I don't have one
<DJones> Hadi: Sorry, I'd not heard of it before, maybe somebody else will know
<gordonjcp> glyn: encryption is legal here, unlike the US
<DJones> !find crypto-util
<ubottu> Found: jenkins-crypto-util, jenkins-crypto-util-doc
<glyn> well not if the bloody tories n other gov has n e thing to do with it tbh
<gordonjcp> glyn: what are you trying to encrypt?
<glyn> the whole hdd
<DJones> Hadi: Maybe have a look at those two packages that ubottu just found, maybe one of those is what you're looking for
<wilee-nilee> Hadi,  don't see it in the repos or any debs on line, but availability for a handful of other linux like fedora, redhat, debian...etc, it may take compiling or a conversion from a rpm, not sure really.
<Jawisarow> Use truecrypt
<Jawisarow> Or bitcrypt
<readyjar> bekks: ctrl + h will backspace how it should. That's annoying though. Know of a way to use plain backspace, or shift backspace?
<fungus058> ...
<fungus058> anyone with info on intel 855 drivers
<ubuntivity> Hello, I've got a physical problem with my monitor! how/where can I get help over irc?
<glyn> ya ill dwn load it now n have a fiddle
<X-Sleepy-X> lauren: i've googled around but haven't found anything useful. all i can think of is that you could perhaps try to change some settings in catalyst. try to run unity in 2d. try to experiment with xorg.conf and some "greedy" settings. but i can't say if it will help
<wilee-nilee> ubuntivity, ##hardware  maybe
<ubuntivity> I'll check that
<glyn> why cant i get vidalia n tork to work on my wirless internet connection
<fungus058> intel 855gm drivers?
<glyn> rite time 4 spliff n cuppa
<KeyboardNotFound> How to measure temperature of my processor ?
<fungus058> i believe theres an app for tems in the center
<fungus058> teps
<fungus058> temps
<MonkeyDust> methinks glyn is a bot
<DeathJesterUK> Hey all, I am having a really big issue trying to get this OS installed on my PC. The OS runs fine from the Live CD, but, when I install it to the SSD, I have issues. At first it looks fine, then, when I open up a program, the program window freezes. I cant close it, operate it or anything, but the rest of the OS works fine.
<glyn> there is fungi
<glyn> wats a bot
<wilee-nilee> KeyboardNotFound, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<ubuntivity> I can't type anything in #hardware, any other useful channel?
<wilee-nilee> !sensor
<Pici> ubuntivity: you need to register/identify to speak there.
<Pici> !register || ubuntivity
<ubottu> | ubuntivity: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<wilee-nilee> ubuntivity, YOu may need to be registered, you can do that at #freenode
<fungus058> intel 855gm drivers?
<wilee-nilee> Doh
<readyjar> How do I configure the terminal to send Control-H for backspace?
<Hadi> I basically want to encrypt squid traffic. otherwise I can't bypass internet censorship here. any suggestion?
<glyn> Monkey wat is a bot?
<DeathJesterUK> I tried everything I can think of, but the windows keep freezing. I cant update, I cant use console, I dont know what is going on.
<iBatman> I too
<fungus058> u try reinstalling?
<readyjar> OR allow shift + backspace to send control h
<ubuntivity> it has always been a nightmare for me to register/login in IRC!
<glyn> i know how u feel Death. thats why am trying to use tork n vidalia
<fungus058> ive reinstalled about 8 times in the last week
<DeathJesterUK> I have tried reinstalling. This is the second install and I am getting the same errors.
<Pici> glyn: Please stop with the random comments. This is a support channel.
<lauren> X-Sleepy-X, thank you so much, is it easy to switch to unity 2d?
<wilee-nilee> DeathJesterUK, You might try a nomodeset boot to see if t is a graphic driver need.
<wilee-nilee> it*
<Pici> ubuntivity: well, if you need help, you can ask the kind folks in #freenode
<DeathJesterUK> How do I boot that.
<DeathJesterUK> ?
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | DeathJesterUK
<ubottu> DeathJesterUK: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<glyn> ha ha ha  ark at her. do u lot just specialise in ubuntu or other OS systems
<wilee-nilee> DeathJesterUK, One could also from a tty run a update upgrade and see if this gets you up and running.
<DJones> glyn: The channel is called #ubuntu, that sort of gives it away
<DeathJesterUK> Okay, can I edit the boot from the livecd? Because the windows all freeze instantly when I boot from SSD
<glyn> truecript doesn work for sum reason
<MonkeyDust> DJones  i think glyn is a bot that generates comments based on what's said in the channel
<X-Sleepy-X> readyjar: http://www.ibb.net/~anne/keyboard.html
<X-Sleepy-X> readyjar: perhaps that's what you're looking for?
<readyjar> X-Sleepy-X: It may be... I'll look it over
<X-Sleepy-X> lauren: i guess u need to install unity-2d
<X-Sleepy-X> lauren: then select it at the login screen
<wilee-nilee> DeathJesterUK, The nomodeset has a edit boot for the live cd or at the grub prompt on a install, these are in that link. NOt sure if this will help, but without exacting details form you we have to knock out varibles.
<wilee-nilee> from*
<fungus058> my video is half sized purple and green... intel 855gm
<DeathJesterUK> What would you need details wise to help bug hunt this?
<kilonux_> Hello, I want to copy a dvd, my 12.04  reads it well, do I need  libdvdcss?
<fungus058> does anyone have any experience with the intel 855gm cjipset?
<wilee-nilee> DeathJesterUK, Because the there are thousands of installed packages, think about it
<DeathJesterUK> Well, let me go see if I can do this from the terminal and gedit first. Ill come back and let you know.
<X-Sleepy-X> kilonux_: apt-cache show dvdrip
<iBatman> sudo apt-get install restricted-extras
<wilee-nilee> kilonux_, Probably, and you can use brasero to image discs
<Daughain> Let the charging begin.
<X-Sleepy-X> Daughain: Good luck!
<Daughain> X-Sleepy-X, Thanks.
<fungus058> unable to locate extras
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<wilee-nilee> I believe libdvdcss is not in the restricted-extras
<X-Sleepy-X> it is in medibuntu
<fungus058> unable to locate
<zamba> stupid ubuntu.. how can i remove the default key bindings? for instance that alt+f1 is open main menu and alt+f2 is run dialog?
<wilee-nilee> yep, but medibuntu is basically defunct now
<zamba> those settings are completely hidden
<kilonux_> thanks , I'll try
<wilee-nilee> libdvdcss is in the repos
<wilee-nilee> libdvdcss2 actually
<zamba> and how do i disable the animation when switching workspaces?
<X-Sleepy-X> wilee-nilee: pool/free/libd/libdvdcss/libdvdcss2_1.2.12-0.0medibuntu1_amd64.deb
<zamba> now the switch takes some ms too much, because it wants to animate the switch
<MonkeyDust> zamba  unity-tweak-tool
<bprompt> you can find libdvdcss2 from medibuntu's site ---> http://packages.medibuntu.org/
<zamba> MonkeyDust: i think i'm running gnome shell, actually
<wilee-nilee> libdvdcss2Is in the ubuntu repos
<bprompt> you could also add their PPA to your sources.list
<wilee-nilee> libdvdcss2*
<zamba> MonkeyDust: or gnome-session-fallback or whatever the package is called.. which should give me ubuntu classic
<fungus058> tried 404 not found
<MonkeyDust> zamba  guess you can select fallback (no effects) in the lightdm menu
<fungus058> its like the intel 855gm doesnt exist
<fungus058>  Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/glasen/intel-driver/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found  E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<snori74> ™¡¡⁄€
<fungus058>  Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/glasen/intel-driver/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found  E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.  any help?
<MonkeyDust> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<X-Sleepy-X> fungus058: go to http://ppa.launchpad.net/glasen/intel-driver/ubuntu/dists/ and you'll see that there is no raring directory
<wilee-nilee> !raring
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.04
<X-Sleepy-X> !cookie | wilee-nilee
<ubottu> wilee-nilee: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<X-Sleepy-X> :)
<wilee-nilee> Doh I mixed up saucy and raring
<fungus058> hmmm and no raring
<johnjohn101> !saucy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<pode_> i
<fungus058> so this chipset will not work with 13.04
 * wilee-nilee gives free ignores to passive aggressive nicks.
<fungus058> alright 12.04 is called what
<wz> weee
<X-Sleepy-X> I'm stuck on step 7 and would need some help: http://www.strangehorizons.com/2004/20040405/badger.shtml
<fungus058> 13.04 is raring ringtail...
<MonkeyDust> fungus058  precise
<X-Sleepy-X> fungus058: lsb_release -c
<fungus058> based on http://ppa.launchpad.net/glasen/intel-driver/ubuntu/dists/ quantal is the latest version that supports intel 855 gm chipset correct?
<fungus058> based on http://ppa.launchpad.net/glasen/intel-driver/ubuntu/dists/ quantal is the latest dist to include intel 855gm chipsets correct?
<fungus058> sorry... was scrolled up
<fungus058> didnt see i posted
<jrib> fungus058: why would you base that on the content of a ppa?  Are you sure that ppa is required?
<wz> qualcuno sai xke : Encountered a section with no Package: header
<wz> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_videolan_stable-daily_ubuntu_dists_quantal_main_i18n_Translation-it%5fIT
<wz> E: L'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato non può essere letto o aperto.
<Pici> !it | wz
<ubottu> wz: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<fungus058> i have lubuntu 13.04 and i cannot get my intel 855gm drivers... my video is green and purple half sized
<jrib> !info xserver-xorg-video-intel | fungus058
<ubottu> fungus058: xserver-xorg-video-intel (source: xserver-xorg-video-intel): X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.21.6-0ubuntu4 (raring), package size 681 kB, installed size 1838 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<jrib> fungus058: are you sure that driver doesn't support i855gm?
<fungus058> however based on what sleepy pointed out quantal is the latest version to support intel 855gm chipsets
<chachan> hi guys, is there a shortcut to send a process to background?, something like Ctrl+Z
<jrib> fungus058: I don't see why you come to that conclusion
<fungus058> im 32 bit
<X-Sleepy-X> fungus058: err, no. what i pointed out was that raring wasn't supported by that ppa
<xjohnthomasx> Can someone help me get into my system - I'm experiencing a graphical login loop. I can enter in cli and guest account, but not my main account.
<fungus058> im soooooo lost
<kilonux_> X-Sleepy-X: learning things here from you
<fungus058> i just want to watch video
<guntbert> chachan: you start it with   command &
<Slart> chachan: ctrl-z will get you the terminal prompt back.. then there's bg and fg  ... or %1 &
<xjohnthomasx> I tried a few different approaches chown my Xauthority and other files
<Slart> chachan: %1 &    will send job number 1 to background
<fungus058> ive been fuckin around with this for a week with very little sleep
<xjohnthomasx> As recommendedin research, but can't seem to get it to work
<jrib> fungus058: explain what your actual issue is with this purple and green stuff (and please mind your language)
<xjohnthomasx> Need some new ideas
<fungus058> sorry i am soooo agrivated
<jrib> xjohnthomasx: create a new user and see if that works
<xjohnthomasx> fungus058, sounds like a graphics card or flash plugin issue
<X-Sleepy-X> kilonux_: :)
<xjohnthomasx> jrib, I can login with the main user acct in cli
<guntbert> fungus058: then its maybe time to cool down now and ask for support later :)
<jrib> xjohnthomasx: create a new user and see if the new user can log into X
<xjohnthomasx> jrib, I just can't get in from the lightdm graphical menu
<chachan> Slart, the same process?, or is it a new execution?
<jrib> xjohnthomasx: I understand
<fungus058> alright... youtube shows half screen in green and purple cannot get full screen cannot access settings in player
<xjohnthomasx> jrib, What will a new user do? Why?
<kilonux_> wilee-nilee:  On earlier ubuntus It was so simple to copy an .img, now I am sitting with AUDIO_TS and VIDEO_TS
<jrib> xjohnthomasx: if the new user works, then we've narrowed it down to an issue with your old user.  If a new user does not work, then it's some sort of system-wide issue.
<X-Sleepy-X> chachan: or you can use screen
<fungus058> ive been asking for support for a week
<fungus058> im cool...
<X-Sleepy-X> !info screen
<ubottu> screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-14ubuntu9 (raring), package size 584 kB, installed size 885 kB
<xjohnthomasx> jrib, It's not system wide. It's the old user tmp or xsession somewhere, but I can't find the problem.
<marlinc> Anyone who can help with some open-source license issues in a project channel?
<Slart> chachan: the same process.. it gets stopped/paused when your press ctrl-Z   and if you just type %1 it will continue running in the foreground.. ie you don't get the prompt back.. %1 &  will continue running it AND send it to background
<jrib> xjohnthomasx: how have you determined that?
<fungus058> sorry sleepy a little more specific...
<fungus058> in the terminal sudo !info screen?
<jrib> xjohnthomasx: you can just create a new user and try this in about a minute so we can move on
<xjohnthomasx> jrib, I read through the xerrors -tailed - and it seems the last shutdown shut down faster or erroneously which didn't allow all programs to close out and write their states.. There are a bunch of errors that a device was unavailable at the end of previous session..
<chachan> Slart, cool, that's what I want
<bekks> fungus058: Nope.
<fungus058> or just !info screen
<chachan> X-Sleepy-X, yeah, I already know about screen, thanks
<bekks> fungus058: Just "info screen" or "man screen".
<X-Sleepy-X> chachan: :) sry
<xjohnthomasx> So it affects only the graphical login of the main user. I tried uninstalling lightdm and xubuntu-desktop, and then reinstalling.. No luck either.
<chachan> X-Sleepy-X, no problem, thank you!
<xjohnthomasx> Guest account works graphically. Guest and Main work cli login.
<jrib> xjohnthomasx: well my first step in troubleshooting the issue with you is to see whether or not a freshly created user can log in through lightdm
<fungus058> and what am i looking for
<xjohnthomasx> Freshly can as well as Guest can.
<X-Sleepy-X> fungus058: no, just screen
<MonkeyDust> xjohnthomasx  i had that too, it turned out that my HDD was 100% full... check something in that direction
<fungus058> not installed
<jrib> xjohnthomasx: pastebin ~/.xsession-errors for the new user and the main user then
<DJones> fungus058: Be careful with the commands you're entering, it sounds as though you're also entering commands that are aimed at other people in the channel, and not ones directed at you.  The screen command doesn't appear to have be directed at a question you asked, but was for somebody else
<DJones> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<xjohnthomasx> MonkeyDust, 'tis not the case here
<fungus058> sigh
<xjohnthomasx> What's the cli to paste to pastebin?
<jrib> !pastebinit | xjohnthomasx
<ubottu> xjohnthomasx: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<X-Sleepy-X> fungus058: is the whole screen affected by the issue or is it just when playing flash videos?
<xjohnthomasx> Great
<xjohnthomasx> One sec
<MonkeyDust> xjohnthomasx  [command] | pastebinit
<fungus058> just flash
<p30arena> is it possible to have a dns server without domain name? :-/
<fungus058> i dont think 3d games work either
<fungus058> tried downloading one in the center and it crashed
<X-Sleepy-X> fungus058: you have installed adobe-flashplugin?
<fungus058> yeah
<BluesKaj> fungus058, open the software center and find this driver and install it , xserver-xorg-video-intel
<fungus058> 10-4
<X-Sleepy-X> =6
<wz> yes
<fungus058> no packages found
<wz> #ubuntu
<fungus058> lubuntu software center... i have lubuntu
<wz> qualcuno sai xke : Encountered a section with no Package: header
<wz> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_videolan_stable-daily_ubuntu_dists_quantal_main_i18n_Translation-it%5fIT
<wz> E: L'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato non può essere letto o aperto.
<jrib> wz: stop pasting here.  And use #ubuntu-it for help in Italian
<wz> ok
<wz> ok: jtib
<fungus058> typed it in terminal says i already have
<xjohnthomasx> jrib, paste.ubuntu.com/5784918
<X-Sleepy-X> fungus058: have you installed any other video drivers?
<fungus058> no
<fungus058> in the ppa precice penguin is there... if i just go with 12.04 should i be fine?
<fungus058> quantal is there to wich version is quantal
<xjohnthomasx> jrib, see the pastebin?
<fungus058> ive just been hunting for intel drivers to no avail
<bgardner> fungus058: Quantal is 12.10
<jrib> xjohnthomasx: no, it won't load
<Hadi> how can I encrypt connection between squid and user?
<xjohnthomasx> it will. give it  second. the taildidn't work for some reason. gave a stdin error. so i pasted thewhole file.
<jrib> xjohnthomasx: ok so which one is this and where's the other one?
<marlinc> Anyone who can help with some open-source license issues in a project channel?
<xjohnthomasx> what other one? this is .xsession-errors
<bekks> Hadi: By settings up a https proxy.
<jrib> xjohnthomasx: pastebin ~/.xsession-errors for the new user and the main user then
<jrib> xjohnthomasx: (the one for the fresh user)
<Guest58635> anyone ever heard of a ubuntu botnet?
<xjohnthomasx> i didn'tmake a newuser, 'cause I know it's not system wide already
<fungus058> on ubuntu website theres 12.04 and 13.04... precise and raring. 12.10 is quantal i assume quantal isbetter than precice?
<jrib> xjohnthomasx: good luck with your issue.  It's impossible to help you if you *lie* to me
<xjohnthomasx> lie?
<xjohnthomasx> what are you talking about?
<xjohnthomasx> dood, i just followed the various google descriptions to troubleshoot. it's definitely not system wide.
<X-Sleepy-X> fungus058: it seems that they found a fix/workaround here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1178982
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1178982 in linux (Ubuntu) "Flash on Dell Dimension-series with Intel integrated graphics causes purple/green and distorted image unless acceleration method is changed" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Guest58635> anyone ever heard of a ubuntu botnet?
<gordonjcp> Guest58635: yeah
<jrib> xjohnthomasx: you don't have to do what I asked.  But I asked it for a reason, and it wouldn't take very long.  In any case you told me earlier you did it and now admit you did not, so I'm not wasting more of my time
<gordonjcp> Guest58635: at a prompt, type "sudo apt-get install botnet"
<xjohnthomasx> no I never said I did it
<xjohnthomasx> I said I didn't need to do it because I knew it was already not system wide!
<xjohnthomasx> What
<xjohnthomasx> s' the reason youasked?
<xjohnthomasx> I asked you that - because I could help answer for you either way
<jrib> xjohnthomasx: you did.  Feel free to scroll up where you claimed a fresh user could login.  In any case, let's not clog up this channel anymore.  Repeat your question and someone else may be able/willing to help you
<Guest58635> <gordonjcp> really?
<bekks> Guest58635: Its a joke.
<fungus058> lol yeah ive read that page... doesnt make sense and i cant seem to get the xorg.conf file
<gordonjcp> Guest58635: no, not really
<gordonjcp> Guest58635: it would save a lot of time though
<fungus058> i hate to sound like a noob but i literaly need step by step instructions
<gordonjcp> Guest58635: also, be careful when people tell you to type stuff into a terminal
<fungus058> most of these "support" pages assume u know linux programing
<xjohnthomasx> The problem is that I'm encountering a graphical login screen loop with main account - but am able to login with cli or with guest graphically or cli... It's been described numerously in google pages, a few different possible fixes, including chown the xauthority, the xsession in tmp, and uninstalling/reinstalling lightdm and xubuntu desktop andothers.. tried them all, and haven't figured it out yet. The last thing was doing was an
<xjohnthomasx>  update and then letting gparted live resize the home partition to fit a larger swap partition at the end of it.. seemed to work, said successful.
<Guest58635> gordonjcp: i know, i've heard of windows ones but i'm looking at the feasibility of a ubuntu one
<BluesKaj> fungus058, that's totally untrue , typing commands into terminal is not programming
<gordonjcp> Guest58635: Linux is generally not so susceptible to being broken into in ways useful to people who run botnets
<fungus058> well that shows just how noob i am
<fungus058> how do i Edit (or create) /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gordonjcp> Guest58635: there are far more Linux machines out there connected to the Internet than Windows ones, remember
<xjohnthomasx> Anyone have any ideas?
<BluesKaj> fungus058, also when ppl are helping you , please use their nicks when answering their questions ...makes it easier for all
<fungus058> how do i do that
<hackvier_> t5/QtCore -I.moc -o .obj/xcbplatform.o xcbplatform.cpp
<hackvier_> xcbplatform.cpp:22:42: error fatal: qpa/qplatformnativeinterface.h: No
<hackvier_> existe el archivo o el directorio
<hackvier_> compilación terminada.
<gordonjcp> xjohnthomasx: definitely can't log in?
<bprompt> fungus058:    xorg.conf is a plain text file, just sudo to edit it, since it requires root access
<X-Sleepy-X> fungus058: have you tried searching google for? how to create xorg.conf
<gordonjcp> xjohnthomasx: make a copy of your home directory somewhere safe, then start nuking .directories until it works?
<xjohnthomasx> main account can login via cli. guest account can login via graphical (lightdm) or cli. main account can NOT login via lightdm/graphically - and that's the problem.
<xjohnthomasx> gordonjcp, that's a bit drastic. i'm not nuking anything.
<bekks> xjohnthomasx: So check the .xsession-errors and the Xorg.0.log
<gordonjcp> xjohnthomasx: you've got a copy of it
<xjohnthomasx> I posted the .xsession-errors earlier
<xjohnthomasx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5784918/
<X-Sleepy-X> xjohnthomasx: create a new user from cli "sudo adduser newusername" then try loggin in as that user, if successful, copy precious files from the disfunctional account, then delete the disfunctional account and recreate the user and the copy process if you want to reclaim the username for the account.
<bgardner> !es | hackvier_
<ubottu> hackvier_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<fungus058> Fatal server error: Cannot open log file "/var/log/Xorg.1.log"  (EE)  Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support  	 at http://wiki.x.org  for help.  (EE)
<bekks> xjohnthomasx: And what about the X log?
<xjohnthomasx> 5784958
<bekks> xjohnthomasx: Thats a nice number, I'd prefer 7492436
<fungus058> i think im gonna just reinstall and try 12.04 there really doesnt seem to be anything to fix this problem
<xjohnthomasx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5784958/
<fungus058> time for reinstalation number 9
<gordonjcp> fungus058: there comes a point when you've spent enough time trying to unbreak it
<gordonjcp> fungus058: set up an install server ;-)
<xjohnthomasx> bekks, there - does that help?
<fungus058> whats that?
<gordonjcp> fungus058: a server that will provide PXE boot information and all the packages, locally
<PlasmaSheep> I'm trying to install linux-headers-3.4.0 in order to use virtualbox, but I can't seem to find them anywhere
<gordonjcp> fungus058: because all my spare USB sticks are quite old and crappy, and I'm on gigabit ethernet, it's quicker for me to netinstall than install off USB ;-)
<fungus058> it just seems completly stupid that ubuntu would do this with the intel 855 chipset
<gordonjcp> fungus058: just tell the machine to netboot, then pick various Ubuntus, Centoses and other OSes/distros from the menu
<fungus058> so sudo netboot
<gordonjcp> fungus058: no, bios prompt
<fungus058> ...
<gordonjcp> fungus058: isn't the 855 chipset a) ancient, and b) very very proprietary?
<fungus058> i dont know
<fungus058> is it?
<fungus058> worked great on xp
<X-Sleepy-X> fungus058: you're using lubuntu aren't you?
<fungus058> uh huh
<gordonjcp> fungus058: XP is 12 years old now
<fungus058> cuz its supposed to be lightwieght and all that jazz
<X-Sleepy-X> fungus058: does the problem exist in ubuntu?
<bgardner> fungus058: Check out XP: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows/products/lifecycle
<deathjesteruk> Okay, so, nomodeset didnt work.
<deathjesteruk> However, Its something to do with my mouse. The buttons arent working.
<fungus058> im looking for max performance out of an old toshiba satelite s155 40 gig hdd 1gig ram and this god forsaken intel 855 that works great with windows but not linux
<xjohnthomasx> bekks, does that help?
<deathjesteruk> I am using a RAT9 wireless mouse. The mouse works fine, but, the buttons do not.
<fungus058> so lubuntu seemed smart
<X-Sleepy-X> fungus058: try installing a newer kernel
<Spr1ng> Anybody upgraded RT from 4.0.4 to 4.0.13?
<deathjesteruk> Correction, the left hand mousebutton will not work.
<awesome_muffin> hihi
<fungus058> i have the newest kernel
<deathjesteruk> I have fully updated Ubuntu.
<fungus058> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<X-Sleepy-X> fungus058: uname -r gives you what?
<deathjesteruk> But there is still no left mouse button functionality.
<PlasmaSheep> I'm trying to install linux-headers-3.4.0 in order to use virtualbox, but I can't seem to find them anywhere
<fungus058> 3.8.0-26-generic
<fungus058> go to vbox website and download worked for me
<X-Sleepy-X> fungus058: and accordingly to the link i posted earlier they installed a newer version
<fungus058> sorry whats that
<X-Sleepy-X> fungus058: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1178982
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1178982 in linux (Ubuntu) "Flash on Dell Dimension-series with Intel integrated graphics causes purple/green and distorted image unless acceleration method is changed" [Medium,Confirmed]
<xjohnthomasx> Anyone?
<X-Sleepy-X> xjohnthomasx: did you try with a new user?
<wilee-nilee> Spr1ng, It is in 13.10, and the channel is not for polling, if you want help, state your problem.
<wilee-nilee> PlasmaSheep, What release are you running?
<fungus058> how is that newer... thats -19 i have -26
<Spr1ng> wilee-nilee: So under 12.04 LTS there's no pkg for 4.0.13?
<X-Sleepy-X> fungus058: "I did find the following workaround. When booting, I choose the Advanced Ubuntu options and pick either Linux 3.5.0-27-generic or Linux 3.2.0-40-generic. With either, the video/flash is fine. The default kernel is Linux 3.8.0-19-generic, and that is the version where it does not work"
<PlasmaSheep> wilee-nilee: precise
<wilee-nilee> Spr1ng, not in the repos I believe.
<wilee-nilee> Spr1ng, YOu might check ppa's
<fungus058> oh sorry
<deathjesteruk> Interesting, for some reason, the secondary mouse button will not work.
<fungus058> alright... so reboot hit f12 boot from cd and go to advanced options pick updated kernel
<deathjesteruk> Okay, Im having all sorts of mouse issues. Anyone got any ideas?
<X-Sleepy-X> deathjesteruk: get a cat?
<schultza> <Comedic> Find a cat. <Serious> What's going on!?
<Spr1ng> wilee-nilee: aight thx for the info.
<deathjesteruk> Thats not at all helpful.
<X-Sleepy-X> solly... :)
<xjohnthomasx> jrib, ok, you're right - i should have just tried and made the new user. i thought the google/stack exchange had already walked me through that troubleshoot step. i just made another new user, and it doesn't log in either. but the cli logins do still work, and the guest account does still login graphically.
<wilee-nilee> Spr1ng, NO problem I looked on the web to see what I could.
<schultza> deathjesteruk: no, seriously, what is going on with the mouse1?
<folorn> So I've got a question is it possible to just do a straight install from a .Iso image??
<deathjesteruk> The buttons arent working, the OS isnt recognizing when its hovering over an icon and so I cant get menus up or press any icons or the buttons on the left.
<folorn> without having to run around find dvds etc to burn the thing to ??
<bgardner> PlasmaSheep: Can't you just install virtualbox from the repos?  That would bring in the dependencies for you.
<fungus058> err those r still downgraded kernels... oh well guess i have to downgrade. cant run 13.04
<deathjesteruk> The keyboard and OS are working fine, but, my mouse is screwed and I have tried with another mouse, that isnt working either.
<SonikkuAmerica> folorn: Using a VM, yes; also, check out ISOBoot
<SonikkuAmerica> !isoboot
<schultza> And what version of GNU/LInux Ubuntu are you using!?
<SonikkuAmerica> folorn: i.e. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<X-Sleepy-X> !who | schultza
<ubottu> schultza: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<PlasmaSheep> bgardner: I did, I got an error during installation: http://pastie.org/8064380
<deathjesteruk> I am using 13.04 is it? Ubuntu
<deathjesteruk> I had this with 12.04 too.
<SonikkuAmerica> deathjesteruk: Unity?
<xjohnthomasx> X-Sleepy-X, the new user doesn't graphically login either
<deathjesteruk> Im not sure.
<folorn> i mean ive got the distro sonikkuAmerica but just sick of wasting CDS
<deathjesteruk> How do I find that out?
<deathjesteruk> Im new to linux.
<SonikkuAmerica> deathjesteruk: The thing with the top menu bar and the launcher on the left?
<X-Sleepy-X> xjohnthomasx: my bet is that there is something wrong with your filesystem
<xjohnthomasx> yes probably
<deathjesteruk> Yeah, I cant activate the top menu bar of launcher.
<SonikkuAmerica> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<SonikkuAmerica> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), !LXDE (lubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<xjohnthomasx> but why would that stop only the graphical login
<xjohnthomasx> not the cli login
<SonikkuAmerica> !desktop | deathjesteruk (GNOME is now ubuntu-gnome-desktop)
<ubottu> deathjesteruk (GNOME is now ubuntu-gnome-desktop): please see above
<SonikkuAmerica> !unity | deathjesteruk, this is what "Ubuntu" comes with.
<ubottu> deathjesteruk, this is what "Ubuntu" comes with.: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<deathjesteruk> Well, Ubuntu-Gnome-Desktop is broken.
<wilee-nilee> PlasmaSheep, Check this kernel stack info out, read carefully I believe it is 32 bit only, or at least was. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop#LTS_Hardware_Enablement_Stack
<deathjesteruk> I cant CLICK ANYTHING!
<evilytwisted> would any of you know the channel for recordmydesktop? or know where i could get help with the program?
<deathjesteruk> Links are no good to me.
<SonikkuAmerica> deathjesteruk: What does your desktop have on it.
<wilee-nilee> PlasmaSheep, As a friendly reminder, always be backed up in general. I did the stack upgrade on my 64 bit and it bricked, however I have all my OS's cloned, so no biggie.
<deathjesteruk> I have the menu bar at the top, the launcher to the left, I have system icons in the top right and thats it. This is a new install today, from one of the images on the Ubuntu website.
<X-Sleepy-X> xjohnthomasx: perhaps not all the sectors are affected
<SonikkuAmerica> deathjesteruk: That's Unity.
<deathjesteruk> Thats interesting, but, how does knowing its unity help me?
<X-Sleepy-X> xjohnthomasx: i would boot a live session and do a backup of important stuff and then reinstall
<readyjar> Ok so still can't get shift backspace to send ^H
<PlasmaSheep> wilee-nilee: I'm not sure I understand what this means. I need to run the stack update to run virtualbox?
<SonikkuAmerica> deathjesteruk: Hmm... I would ask you to pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ... but since you have no mouse... did you have it when you used your Live image?
<deathjesteruk> It worked fine on the Live Image.
<wilee-nilee> PlasmaSheep, No, possibly for higher kernels, why you need it for virtualbox I have no idea, that sounds wrong
<wilee-nilee> PlasmaSheep,I have vbox running in precise with the stick kernels.
<wilee-nilee> stock*
<bgardner> PlasmaSheep: Do this: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<ActionParsnip> sonikkuamerica: use pastebinit in terminal, who needs a mouse....
<SonikkuAmerica> ActionParsnip: Point.
<allgood38> deathjesteruk, Any chance the cursor is just invisible? Could you try clicking somthing in the corner?
<PlasmaSheep> bgardner: that's right, I'm trying to do that
<ActionParsnip> deathjesteruk: is the OS fully updated?
<bgardner> PlasmaSheep: Is that working for you?
<wilee-nilee> PlasmaSheep, YOu have dkms installed?
<PlasmaSheep> bgardner: no, those packages don't exist
<PlasmaSheep> bgardner: yes
<PlasmaSheep> er
<PlasmaSheep> wilee-nilee: yes
<deathjesteruk> I can see the mouse cursor fine, its just not working and yes, the OS is fully updated. I managed to do that at least.
<wilee-nilee> cool
<kostkon> deathjesteruk, tried rebooting?
<deathjesteruk> -.-
<deathjesteruk> You are joking arent you?
<kostkon> deathjesteruk, nope
<bgardner> PlasmaSheep: Could you paste.ubuntu.com the result of that apt-get command so we can help you troubleshoot?
<ActionParsnip> deathjesteruk: which release are you using?
<deathjesteruk> 13.04 64bit
<folorn> sorry sonikkuAmerica got disconnected
<folorn> and had to do  a reboot
<Ben64> deathjesteruk: sudo apt-get install build-essential dkms linux-headers$(uname -r | sed s/^.*[0-9]\-/-/g)
<deathjesteruk> What?
<ActionParsnip> deathjesteruk: if you install the xfce4 package, then log off, you can use the xfce session to at least get a usable OS
<Ben64> do that
<Ben64> oh wait, wrong person, sorry
<allgood38> Ben64, prepping him to install video drivers?
<Ben64> PlasmaSheep:  sudo apt-get install build-essential dkms linux-headers$(uname -r | sed s/^.*[0-9]\-/-/g)
<deathjesteruk> Okay, talk to me like I am a total noob...because I am!
<PlasmaSheep> wilee-nilee: and I do get errors when I try to run the virtual machine: http://pastie.org/8064397
<PlasmaSheep> bgardner: I already did: http://pastie.org/8064380
<Ben64> PlasmaSheep: do the command i gave you
<PlasmaSheep> Ben64: I did. like I said, the header packages for 3.4.0 don't exist.
<ActionParsnip> deathjesteruk: sudo apt-get install xfxe4; killall -u $USER
<Ben64> PlasmaSheep: i gave a different command
<PlasmaSheep> Ben64: You also missed a dash, it should have been linux-headers-$(uname -r | sed s/^.*[0-9]\-/-/g)
<ActionParsnip> deathjesteruk: run it as given :-)
<Ben64> PlasmaSheep: ok, then do that
<ActionParsnip> deathjesteruk: sorry, xfce4 not xfxe4
<PlasmaSheep> Ben64: this is exactly what I already did... http://pastie.org/8064405
<Ben64> PlasmaSheep: wait, no, its correct without the dash
 * X-Sleepy-X pours water on kostkon's computer
<PlasmaSheep> Ben64: I don't think it is http://pastie.org/8064409
<kostkon> X-Sleepy-X, :(
<Ben64> PlasmaSheep: what is the output of uname -a
<DeathJesterUK> Well holycrap...my mouse appears to be working.
<Baribal_> Hi. It seems I just spun up a virtual machine with sucy salamander, based on the server .img; what are the login credentials?
<ActionParsnip> deathjesteruk: in xfce?
<PlasmaSheep> Ben64: Linux localhost 3.4.0 #1 SMP Thu Apr 11 12:06:00 PDT 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<DeathJesterUK> Yes.
<DeathJesterUK> So far anyway.
<Ben64> PlasmaSheep: you're not running an ubuntu kernel!
<ActionParsnip> deathjesteruk: no compiz, no problem :-)
<DeathJesterUK> Thank you. Now, in the interests of furthering my understanding of Linux, what is XFCE?
<ActionParsnip> plasmasheepuk: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<PlasmaSheep> Ben64: what do you mean?
<Ben64> PlasmaSheep: you aren't running an ubuntu kernel. i cannot simplify that any more
<k1l> PlasmaSheep: which ubuntu is that exactly?
<ActionParsnip> deathjesteruk: a different desktop to gnome and uses a simpler window manager
<PlasmaSheep> k1l: 12.04
<xjohnthomasx> jrib, did you have other ideas?
<DeathJesterUK> So, its a different Kernel or just a different manager?
<PlasmaSheep> Ben64: it's not like ubunut uses a different kernel from, say, debian
<ActionParsnip> plasmasheep: the exact output please
<Ben64> yes it does
<allgood38> PlasmaSheep, How did you get 3.4 installed on 12.04? Did you grab a debian package or something?
 * X-Sleepy-X laughs
<PlasmaSheep> ActionParsnip: didn't see your last message: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS \n \l
<k1l> PlasmaSheep: can you pastebin the output from the command "lsb_release -a" please
<PlasmaSheep> allgood38: I'm running ubuntu in a chroot on a chromebook
<allgood38> Oh, cool!
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image-generic precise
<k1l> ah a chroot
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.48.58 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<elisa871> hi i don't know why I count umount the /mnt/linux folder umount: /mnt/linux: device is busy.         (In some cases useful info about processes that use          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1)) here's the result of lsof I killed those process but when I lsof again the same processes show up again http://paste.ubuntu.com/5785033/
<PlasmaSheep> k1l: http://pastie.org/8064417
<DeathJesterUK> Parsnip, you are a scholar and a gentleperson. :)
<ActionParsnip> plasmasheep: you arent using the kernel for your release
<F40PH> Hey, I'm having issues with my GMA950
<PlasmaSheep> ActionParsnip: do you mean it's newer?
<karen_> Hi, I'm fairly new with Linex, and am using Xubuntu. I want to put some pics from my camera onto my computer. I plugged it in, but heck if I know what to do. Linex isn't set up like Windows. Can somebody help me/
<k1l> PlasmaSheep: is this a ARM chromebook?
<PlasmaSheep> k1l: no, it's x86_64
<ActionParsnip> plasmasheep: its not the one from the repos for your release. You are using a kernel from a 3rd party
<F40PH> karen_: open your home folder and it should show up on the left
<PlasmaSheep> ActionParsnip: so what can I do?
<ActionParsnip> karen_: if you open shotwell, do you see the device
<karen_> hang on
<DeathJesterUK> ActionParsnip: THANK YOU!!
<ActionParsnip> deathjesteruk: simple days :-)
<oceanbreeze> Hello guys how to access my /var/www/http/wordpress/wp-content/themes dir using ftp server? I already install vsftpd but it is asking me for user and password while trying to connect which i dont know how to specify
<DeathJesterUK> Yeah, Im looking at a few things to tweak now.
<F40PH> oceanbreeze: just type in your username and password
<DeathJesterUK> Is there  a way to adjust the EQ of my headset.
<oceanbreeze> root?
<DeathJesterUK> I need more bass.
<DeathJesterUK> XD
<oceanbreeze> F40PH: root?
<PlasmaSheep> DeathJesterUK: try alsamixer
<karen_> No, i don't see shotwell
<modernbob> DeathJesterUK: everyone does
<DeathJesterUK> I take it I have to download that. :)
<F40PH> oceanbreeze: no, it should have a disk for an icon
<oceanbreeze> F40PH: i am using server edition
<oceanbreeze> F40PH: 13.04
<PlasmaSheep> DeathJesterUK: err, alsaequal
<karen_> o.k. I plug my camera in and open my home folder. Then what do I do?
<PlasmaSheep> DeathJesterUK: http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?tid=88719
<darren> hi all, sorry, i know this is an ubuntu chat but does anybody have experience install redhat/cent os via kickstart script?
<k1l> darren: come on :/  ask in redhat or centos channels or in #linux
<ActionParsnip> oceanbreeze: which ftp server ate you using?
<bekks> darren: You'd better ask in #redhat or #centos then.
<DeathJesterUK> Also, the windows are kinda laggy when I minimise and maximise them.
<ActionParsnip> darren: try in #centos
<oceanbreeze> ActionParsnip: vsftpd
<F40PH> Hey, I'm having issues with my GMA950, I can't do any 3d rendering.
<karen_> Is someone still there to help me load up pics from my camera to my computer. I'm new with xubuntu (linex)?
<ActionParsnip> oceanbreeze: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-set-up-vsftpd-on-ubuntu-12-04
<DeathJesterUK> Oh wow!!! STEAM!!!!
<Ben64> karen_: its "linux"
<karen_> o.k.
<F40PH> karen_: did you open your home folder?
<ActionParsnip> karen_: do you see the storage in the file browser?
<ActionParsnip> karen_: when you last unpluged it from a PC, did you use the safe remove feature in your OS?
<karen_> no
<karen_> I have no idea how to do this.
<Ben64> karen_: plug in camera, pastebin the last 20 or so lines of the command "dmesg"
<contrapunctus> ping
<DeathJesterUK> Wow...STEAM really is working hard to get normally DX games working on linux huh?
<contrapunctus> ubottu: ping
<ubottu> pong!
<contrapunctus> ^_^
<DeathJesterUK> Pong was awesome. :)
<Ben64> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<k1l> DeathJesterUK: is there a support question? for chat we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<DeathJesterUK> Sorry.
<karen_> I do not know what you mean. Do I go to the terminal, write in "dmesg" and then what?
<Ben64> go to pastebin.com and paste the output there
<Ben64> then give us the url
<oceanbreeze> ActionParsnip: Thanks, i have setup everything already,  but my user is not accepted
<karen_> I am so new to this linux and have no idea what you want me to do. I have my camera plugged in right now even though I unplugged it from my computer two times in the last few minutes thinking I had no idea what to do.
<ActionParsnip> oceanbreeze: have you considered sftp? it installs with openssh-server and uses your system accounts for auth. Plus it is secure. Is there a particular requirement for ftp?
<F40PH> Hey all, I'm having issues with my GMA950, I can't do any 3d rendering which is quite troublesome.
<benbloom> ikonia: photorec seems to be doing the trick. it's slow going but so far has recovered 4 massive video files. the testdisk suite from cgsecurity.org seems to have all the tools I need
<oceanbreeze> ActionParsnip:Yes i need to upload WP themes
<SonikkuAmerica> karen_: " I do not know what you mean. Do I go to the terminal, write in "dmesg" and then what?" ... hit ENTER, then select the text that comes after it, hit Ctrl+Shift+C, then open http://paste.ubuntu.com, click the text window, right-click, hit "Paste" and hit the button below the text box! Then copy and paste the link.
<litropy> How can I tell what's making my system load average so high upon bootup? Via indicator-multiload, All other stats: CPU, disk, RAM, are less than 40%.
<litropy> Load, however is way up there.
<oceanbreeze> ActionParsnip: Ok i have root, and other default user i created, how to set up password for that user so i caould access my ftp?
<ActionParsnip> oceanbreeze: tried youtube for vsftpd guides?
<DeathJesterUK> Okay, I cant seem to get Alsaequal working.
<ActionParsnip> litropy: try: top
<litropy> ActionParsnip, I've got htop. What column am I looking for?
<mnemon> do people actually find the video guides useful? in most cases a short writeup/tutorial seems like a much better source of information to me ...
<ActionParsnip> litropy: load or cpu usage, i only use top personally
<ActionParsnip> mnemon: in some cases yes
<litropy> thx
<jiffe98> start-stop-daemon seems to not work correctly when using --chuid given a username that begins with a number
<jiffe98> it sets the uid to that number instead of the uid of the user
<F40PH> Hey all, I'm having issues with my GMA950, I can't do any 3d rendering which is quite troublesome.
<Guest24853> In my folder, there are a few things, whatever they are, that have a box with an "x" next to them. Should I do anything with those? I'm new to Linux.
<ActionParsnip> guest24853: what does the 'file' command say they are?
<Guest24853> hang on, let me see
<Guest24853> o.k. the ones in my folder that have a white box with an "x" next to them are these four:  Lost and Found, Root, vmlinux, and vmlinuz.old
<Guest24853> oops I mean vmlinuz
<ActionParsnip> guest24853: you dont need to worry about those, they are system files
<Guest24853> o.k.
<PlasmaSheep> ActionParsnip: so is there something I can do to run virtualbox?
<Guest24853> Now, I was on a few minutes ago asking about puting pics on my computer from my camera. I just don't get how to do that. Can you help me again. I'm sorry.
<Guest24853> The camera is unplugged right now.
<gordonjcp> Guest24853: plug it in, for a start
<Guest24853> hahaha o.k.
<Guest24853> plugged in
<gordonjcp> did anything happen?
<zykotick9> F40PH: if you "lspci | grep -i vga" does it say something about ploubse,pulsbse,or-similar?
<Guest24853> it says, "6164-6461" And it has a folder in it that says DCIM
<F40PH> zykotick9: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<F40PH> zykotick9: thats it
<Guest24853> On the left, it seems to have a new thing that says,"1 GB filesys"
<F40PH> Guest24853: thats probably it
<Guest24853> o.k. so now what?
<F40PH> Guest24853: click it
<Guest24853> click the file that says "DCIM"?
<F40PH> yes\
<Guest24853> o.k. now it came up with three folders; "100 MEDIA", "101olymp", and "MISC"
<F40PH> Guest24853: go through them all, one of them should have your pictures in it
<Guest24853> o.k. hang on
<F40PH> zykotick9: so, no it doesnt, it just says:  00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<F40PH> zykotick9: its a DVI graphics card with a VGA adapter hooked to it as I don't have a DVI monitor
<Guest24853> Dang, now I lost the whole thing when after I tried to open the first one. O.K. camera is still plugged in. How do I get back in there?
<F40PH> zykotick9: I can give you a teamviewer session if you would like
<F40PH> Guest24853: did you hit the back button?
<Guest24853> there wasn't one to hit that I saw anyway.
<Andy80> hi guys
<F40PH> Guest24853: there usually is
<Guest24853> so, how do I get back in there to DCIM?
<DeathJesterUK> Okay, I just had a glitch again.
<Andy80> I've a Nvidia 640GT and I'm running Ubuntu 13.04. If I go on System Settings --> Software & Updates --> Additional Drivers, I can't see any Nvidia driver available. How can I fix this? How can  verify if I'm using a Nvidia driver?
<DeathJesterUK> Okay, can someone explain how I install tars?
<heew> anyone here know where I can set bindings for swapping to workspace 1-4 I have set them under keybindings - however <Control><F1-4> does not swap workspaces?
<zykotick9> F40PH: <sorry for delay> seems to be several "issues" with that card, this is probably closest http://askubuntu.com/questions/125443/how-can-i-get-my-intel-82945g-gz-video-card-to-support-more-resolutions - i don't have any direct experience with that chipset...  best of luck.
<Guest24853> I'm stuck here with my camera plugged in, and am so lost in finding how to find where the pics are.
<suyase> How can I locate an NFS server on my local network and mount a directory on it?
<F40PH> zykotick9: thanks for your help
<suyase> It's all already set up - I know it works, the box I ssh into to get most of my work done has the directory mounted already, but I'm not sure what the hostname is for the box or what the ip for it is
<F40PH> Guest24853: does the window look anything like this? http://imgur.com/wts1TKj
<Guest24853> no, I'm totally out of my home folder. Tell me again, where should I look?
<bertieb> Does anyone have (up-to-date) experience with getting pulseaudio to work over a network? I'm trying to send audio from a headless server to a client sink but most guides are out of date (refer to padevchooser) or assume a desktop. THe problem I'm running into at the moment is that pacmd and pavucontrol are complaining about a not running (as session) daemon, although 'service pulseaudio status' confirms pa is running. Any help on what to try n
<F40PH> go to the home folder and click the 1GB filesys
<oceanbreeze> Omfg please help, vsftpd,i created user, i set the password, and i still cant access my ftp server
<F40PH> Guest24853: go to the home folder and click the 1GB filesys
<Guest24853> k hang on
<F40PH> Guest24853: I was just asking, does the file manager window look anything like that link?
<Guest24853> it doesn't say 1GB filesys anymore even though my camera is still plugged in. Should I unplug and plug it back in?
<ActionParsnip> bertieb: i do similar but with samba, the files are decoded as they stream rather than the aidio itself
<OerHeks> Guest24853, turn the camera off first
<F40PH> Guest24853: yes
<Guest24853> o.k.
<bertieb> ActionParsnip: cheers, but I'd like to get audio from an application sent across the network :)
<pr0n_> how can i change the ubuntu's searching algorithm in the OS. please give me some basic helps
<ActionParsnip> bertieb: could try in the pulseaudio channel
<iceroot> pr0n_: ?
<iceroot> pr0n_: and please change your nick
<bertieb> ActionParsnip: good call, I'll have a try there too- this places tends to be knowledgable and friendly so I thought I'd try here first!
<pr0n_> iceroot: like i want to know if changing such things are possible in the OS. suppose i want to make those kind of editings. is it possible?
<Guest24853> o.k. now I'm back to the folder that says "DCIM". Now what?
<iceroot> pr0n_: what you want to edit there exactly
<iceroot> pr0n_: and the search-feature is not part of the os, maybe its part of nautilus, dash-board or whatever search you are using
<pr0n_> like right now the ubuntu search is somewhat like ill put something in the search bar and il press the enter key and then il get the results. but suppose il make a file directory list, and ill do some kind of dynamic searching to make it better and fast
<Brewski> Has anyone tried a preseeded/usb install with 13.04 yet? I'm having a ridiculously hard time. "cdrom-retriever: warning: unable to find {main,restricted,universe,multiverse}/debian-installer/binary-amd64/pPackages.gz in /cdrom/dists/raring/Release. The Release file is there but no references to 'debian-installer' in it
<F40PH> Guest24853: open the next folder
<Guest24853> hang on
<Brewski> the graphical end of the installer gets stuck in "[!!] Load installer components from an installer ISO": "failed to copy file from CD-ROM. Retry?". Syslog confirms that the ISO was mounted correclty and I can access /cdrom from a shell
<proneet> iceroot: nautilus is the file manager ofr ubuntu, right?
<iceroot> proneet: yes
<Manju> Hello
<Manju>   I am using Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS Server with PHP Version 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.19 Apache/2.2.14 (Ubuntu).  I am login to the server via putty. I want upgrade to php 5.4. I could not find the correct code for it from Google. I am not expert in Linux. Please help me step by step.
<Brewski> manju: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Brewski> or just apt-get update && apt-get install php
<Brewski> correction: php5, not php
<proneet> iceroot: https://git.gnome.org/browse/nautilus/ how can i look into how this things works, and understand its searching technique.. sorry but i am beginner, so asking these basic questions
<suyase> If I have my_dict = {'this_my_key' : 0 }, and would like to access a key in this dictionary (my_key = 'this_my_key') and I have identifier = 'my_key', how can I basically do my_dict[identifier] but match the KEY to the identifier on (identifier == key[6:])
<Guest24853> o.k., now, when I hit the "DCIM" folder, it takes me not to three folders, but to something that says, "Media" "6164-6461" "DCIM"
<F40PH> hit DCIM
<Guest24853> o.k.
<iceroot> proneet: apt-get source nautilus
<Guest24853> Hitting DCIM doesn't do anything and there's not an "open" box to hit either.
<iceroot> proneet: then you will have the source package with the source code
<proneet> iceroot: oh. thank you!
<blz> Hello.  I tried restricting access to the compilers with a "compiler" group with the instructions here:  http://hastebin.com/rerurobihu.hs  Now when I try to run g++, I get the following error:  http://hastebin.com/cikojajemo.hs
<blz> how can I fix this?
<ablegreen> sometimes when i boot ubuntu, i get this message and it hangs: http://i.imgur.com/m0alIUI.png -- any ideas?
<F40PH> Guest24853: double click
<Guest24853> o.k.
<Guest24853> no
<Spec-Chum> blz: try chmod 755 *++* and try again a sec
<Spec-Chum> blz: looks like a group issue
<blz> Spec-Chum, will do
<kfankhau> from shell, how would I move all files from one directory to another, but not subdirectories? I think 'mv * /target_dir' will move everything.
<uBuNtz> Hello
<blz> Spec-Chum, g++: error trying to exec 'as': execvp: Permission denied
<F40PH> Guest24853: ?
<Guest24853> so back to   media 6164-6461 DCIM
<uBuNtz> Any of you heard of anyone successfully installing ubuntu server on an archos tablet?
<Guest24853> Nothing seems to open, sorry.
<F40PH> try 6164-6461
<Guest24853> k
<blz> Spec-Chum, which is odd because I added my user to /etc/group
<Spec-Chum> kfankhau: cp is non recursive, do that then rm the original
<trism> blz: did you log out, back in between adding yourself to the group?
<blz> trism, I did not
<OerHeks> uBuNtz, try #ubuntu-arm
<Spec-Chum> blz: ^^
<trism> blz: you won't be in the group until you do
<kfankhau> I don't want to cp because many GB of data
<blz> trism, ah okay thanks
<Guest24853> hitting that takes me back to the picture of the folder DCIM. Hitting the folder, takes me back to the other. Hitting one or the other takes me around again.
<F40PH> try media then
<Guest24853> k
<Guest24853> that takes me to a folder that says, 6164-6461
<nintet> !help ftp
<nintet> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<nintet> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Spec-Chum> kfankhau: only way I can think off :/
<Spec-Chum> sorry
<usr13> nintet: proftpd is my pic
<F40PH> click that
<Spec-Chum> s/off/of
<nintet> i just want something quick and dirty
<usr13> nintet: proftpd it is
<benedikt> i just installed fglxr-updates and i'm pretty sure that it is actually slower than radeon. Can that be true?
<Guest24853> It won't double click, but if I open it, it sends me back to DCIM  hummm
<F40PH> go back to your home folder and click the 1gb filesys'
<Guest24853> k
<Spec-Chum> benedikt: I can't see if being slower, but the radeon driver is rather good theses days :)
<kfankhau> Spec-Chum: okay, thanks
<benedikt> Spec-Chum: seems so. too bad i need the propitary one for a while :(
<Guest24853> it says, "media 6164-6461" on top, and the folder, DCIM, is underneath that.
<F40PH> Guest24853: reboot your machine\
<Guest24853> if I do that, I'll loose you, right/
<F40PH> Guest24853: you can reconnect to the irc, i'll still be here
<Guest24853> k
<nintet> proftpd didnt install right
<nintet> piece of crap
<Spec-Chum> lol
<usr13> nintet: Why didn't it?
<usr13> nintet: (It's never failed me.)
<nintet> ProFTPD warning: cannot start neither in standalone nor in inetd/xinetd mode. Check your configuration.
<usr13> nintet: How did you try to start it?
<nintet> i didn't start it
<nintet> just typed sudo apt-get install proftpd
<usr13> nintet: What version of Ubuntu do you have installed?
<nintet> just installed Xubuntu 12.04 LTS
<DeathJesterUK> Okay, my desktop is running painfully slowly. Any ideas why? Open windows are fine, but, when opening something or switching programs, its very slow.
<usr13> nintet: uname -r
<karen_> F40PH I was the guest who had to reboot with camera issues. Here I am. Should I connect my camera?
<nintet> 3.2.0-37-generic
<Spec-Chum> uname -a might be better
<usr13> nintet: Sorry, I meant, lsb_release -r
<F40PH> karen_: yes
<diabel232> how can i change fastest mirror for apt-get in console?
<nintet> man,
<usr13> nintet: You must be on 12.04?  (You need to do updates.)  sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<k1l> diabel232: edit the sources.list in /etc/apt
<k1l> diabel232: but be aware of the changes you make
<diabel232> thx
<F40PH> karen_: I am really sorry but I must leave for now, I'm sure some of the people here will help you, plus there are alot of resources on the internet
<karen_> thanks for your help, F40Ph!
<DeathJesterUK> Anyone got a idea why my desktop is running so slowly?
<Moloch> hi every
<Spec-Chum> DeathJesterUK: er, a little more info?
<lauren> hi everyone
<Spec-Chum> hi lauren
<holstein> DeathJesterUK: i would start ruling things out.. try commands from TTY, try as another user.. try a live CD to take the OS out of the equation.. test the hard ware
<lauren> does anyone know how to auto start Pidgin 2.10.7 on boot
<Spec-Chum> lauren: add it to startup apps?
<DeathJesterUK> Its just slow? When I open up the top button and search for something, its just very slow. Hardware is fine I can assure you. Dont know what TTY is, I dont have any other users, this is a fresh installe.
<OerHeks> lauren usually you run those apps on login.
<lauren> Spec-Chum, OerHeks  okay I opened up startup apps, what do I put in for the command?
<holstein> DeathJesterUK: you need not assure me, but if you havent tested, just now, the hardware *can* be bad, and you should assure yourself.. take a note of the few steps i gave to isolate issues
<holstein> !tty | DeathJesterUK
<ubottu> DeathJesterUK: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<Spec-Chum> lauren: just pidgin should be fine
<casshern> hi
<lauren> Spec-Chum, thank you I am going to try it, will it also log me in auto?
<DeathJesterUK> TTYs run fine.
<casshern> anyone knows how to close entirely the apps like xchat, when i don't need it (Ubuntu 13.04)
<casshern> im new on linux
<Manju> This is my result Please check
<Manju> root@moodle /# apt-get update Err http://archive.turnkeylinux.org lucid-security Release.gpg   Temporary failure resolving 'archive.turnkeylinux.org' Err http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid-security Release.gpg   Temporary failure resolving 'archive.ubuntu.com' Err http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid Release.gpg   Temporary failure resolving 'archive.ubuntu.com' Err http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates Release.gpg   Temporary failure reso
<holstein> DeathJesterUK: what are you using in tty?
<k1l> !paste | Manju
<ubottu> Manju: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jrib> xjohnthomasx: did you sort out your issue?
<OerHeks> Licid desktop is EOL
<OerHeks> *Lucid
<holstein> casshern: you can just close them, like normal..
<DeathJesterUK> holstein: Talk to me like a noob, this is the first time I have used Linux of any distro. I am wondering if I need to activate 3d aceleration or something.
<casshern> yeah but its normal that remain on the top bar
<casshern> ???
<Spec-Chum> casshern: are you sure you're not just minimising them?
<holstein> DeathJesterUK: what did you type into the terminal when you went to tty?
<casshern> ill try with ctrl-Q too and nothing
<DeathJesterUK> My user name and then my password.
<holstein> DeathJesterUK: you might need to install a graphics driver to support 3d better
<DeathJesterUK> I am using the X.Org one at the moment.
<k1l> casshern: can you make a picture of what you mean? when i clicked on the little x on the window xchat closes down
<holstein> DeathJesterUK: what graphics hardware do you have?
<DeathJesterUK> ATI 7970 3GB Special Edition
<Spec-Chum> nice card!
<holstein> !ati | DeathJesterUK
<ubottu> DeathJesterUK: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Spec-Chum> the xorg drivers are fine, and actaully quite good
<Spec-Chum> DeathJesterUK: you'll be fine
<Spec-Chum> holstein: assuming they're working OK of course
<holstein> Spec-Chum: DeathJesterUK says the desktop is slow.. any suggestions?
<Spec-Chum> DeathJesterUK: type 'glxinfo'
<holstein> DeathJesterUK: first thing i would do is look for and apply upgrades and reboot
<Spec-Chum> lets make sure the drivers are installed and running OK
<DeathJesterUK> Okay, I typed GLXINFO and got a wall of text. :)
<k1l> DeathJesterUK: look into syslog or dmesg and make sure the driver modul gets loaded propperly
<Spec-Chum> DeathJesterUK: yeah, my bad, try glxinfo | grep direct
<DeathJesterUK> Direct rendering yes.
<Spec-Chum> first line should be direct renderin: yes
<Spec-Chum> perfect
<Spec-Chum> DeathJesterUK: do you have inxi installed?
<Spec-Chum> type inxi -Gx
<DeathJesterUK> inxi?
<casshern> hi its me again
<DeathJesterUK> Command not found.
<Bewbasaurus> anybody know the thunderbird command for running at startup
<Spec-Chum> DeathJesterUK: no worries, ignore that for now
<Spec-Chum> DeathJesterUK: your gfx drivers are running fine
<Spec-Chum> it's not that
<holaxd> hika+
<holaxd> hola
<holaxd> :D
<DeathJesterUK> Just so you know, I am running on XCFE as Unity 2 was messing with my mouse.
<DeathJesterUK> As in, my mouse wouldnt work. Dont know if that helps.
<casshern> i check the process and everything work fine (i dint realize that just the icon remain, but the process don't) thank you guys!
<holstein> DeathJesterUK: how did you get to xfce?
<DeathJesterUK> Through Terminal.
<Skymont> "Thousands of technology, finance and manufacturing companies are working closely with U.S. national security agencies, providing sensitive information and in return receiving benefits that include access to classified intelligence, four people familiar with the process said."
<holstein> DeathJesterUK: have you tried as another user? since this is *not* a fresh install?
<DeathJesterUK> Someone else here helped me get it.
<Skymont> is Ubuntu one of these companies providing back doors to the government?
<DeathJesterUK> I dont have any other users. There is just this one.
<Spec-Chum> DeathJesterUK: I can't really think of anything that would cause Xfce to go slow
<holstein> DeathJesterUK: how exactly were you helped to get it?
<DeathJesterUK> I cant remember the commands now.
<holstein> DeathJesterUK: i hear you. *create* a new user, and test.. or try the guest account
<holstein> DeathJesterUK: please confirm the commands that have beed run on your system
<DeathJesterUK> How do I do that?
<Skymont> in particular is financial company Canonical Ltd, one of the companies working with government just like Microsoft?
<eoin_> windows 8 ftw
<Manju> My result check here
<Manju> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5785259/plain/
<holstein> DeathJesterUK: if someone else ran commands on my system, and i had issues with the system, i would ask them what they had ran, and make a note for the volunteers here to further understand what could be the issue
<suyase> So if I have a massive dict that needs to be initialized, is there a way to put it in the code somewhere where it is both easily accessible, but also doesn't take up a massive amount of screen space and make you scroll past it to get to functional code?
<holstein> DeathJesterUK: i am not trying to be combative, but whoever rane whatever on your machine could have changes things drastically from the deafualts that the volunteers here and able to support
<DeathJesterUK> I couldnt use it at all before. And the lag was still there then so I didnt think anything of it.
<eoin_> i need help installing osx
<holstein> eoin_: try an apple support channel
<kostkon_> eoin_: wrong channel
<eoin_> but that costs money
<DeathJesterUK> You wouldnt have been supporting anything to be honest if he hadnt, I would have reinstalled windows nad never looked back at linuix.
<k1l> eoin_: keep this channel clear for ubuntu support please.
<DeathJesterUK> Let me try a new user. I dont think it will help though.
<eoin_> ok, i need help installing freeBSD
<Spec-Chum> DeathJesterUK: mouse input is handled by xorg, it shouldn't matter what DE you're using
<Spec-Chum> kil: aww :D
<Aww> Don't kill Aww D:
<Spec-Chum> oh, sorry Aww haha
<casshern> in matters of security and  stability wich would be your option: 1-Ubuntu 2-OpenSuse 3- Other
<Spec-Chum> Aww Aww?
<Aww> Its fine :P I love messing with people :p
<deathjesteru> No, this is just as bad.
<k1l> !ot | casshern
<ubottu> casshern: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest8358> I was trying to get help with getting pics off my camera and on to my computer. I'm new with xubuntu, an don't know how. The girl who was helping had to leave. Now, I see, my camera is void of all the pics, so they must be on my computer somewhere, right? I see in my filesystem a brown folder that says, "initrd.img" with an arrow pointing to the left. Next to it, is a box that says, "imitrd.img.old" with the arrow pointing to the left
<Guest8358> . What in the hey ho should I do/
<Spec-Chum> DeathJesterUK: is the whole thing slow, like moving windows is slow too?
<Spec-Chum> DeathJesterUK: you just mentioned searching before
<deathjesteru> Moving windows is slow, opening programs is slow, searching for programs is slow. ONce open, its fine.
<holstein> deathjesteru: what are the specs of the machine?
<deathjesteru> AMD 8 core 3.5GHz, 12 GB RAM, AMD 7970 3GB GPU.
<holstein> deathjesteru: when you say "this is just as bad" are you refferting to having made a new user? and tested?
<deathjesteru> Yeah, Im on a guest account right now.
<daftykins> Guest8358: you're looking in the wrong folder, you want to be in /home/<username>/Pictures/
<wilee-nilee> Guest8358, I would ask your helper, without us having a file or pc name all we can say is look in home and the folders in the left sd of the panel there.
<wilee-nilee> side*
<holstein> deathjesteru: do you have a live CD?
<deathjesteru> Yes, it was just the same on that.
<Guest8358> k let me look
<holstein> !nomodeset | deathjesteru this is what i would try.. i would try it from the live CD
<ubottu> deathjesteru this is what i would try.. i would try it from the live CD: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<holstein> deathjesteru: sure.. try it with the nomodeset option please, and report. thanks!
<Spec-Chum> holstein: I can't see KMS doing that to be fair
<Spec-Chum> he's on xorg drivers
<Spec-Chum> well, says he is
<deathjesteru> In the additional drivers section it says I am using XORG drivers.
<Guest8358> There is nothing unusual or different in the list on the left in "home". I have looked in all of those thinking they went somewhere like in pics or doc or downloads, but not, I guess.
<eoin_> hi im from the NSA give me all your metadata
<holstein> deathjesteru: you can try the ones at the wiki page i suggested
<holstein> !ati | deathjesteru
<ubottu> deathjesteru: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<eoin__> can a qt quick 2 program run without xorg? anyone know
<George_> Hey everyone, I was wondering if anyone could help me. I'm trying to recover my root password but Recovery Mode gets stuck on a black screen of death and using Escape to edit the boot menu doesn't allow me to boot with root permissions after I add "init rw /bin/sh"
<Manju> I am using Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS Server with PHP Version 5.3.2.  I want upgrade to php 5.4 via putty. Pls help me.When I run #apt-get upgrade check here http://paste.ubuntu.com/5785298/ my result
<wilee-nilee> George_, User password? There is no root password unless you made one.
<George_> II can't make one without root lol
<Spec-Chum> Manju: um, you have a net connection, right?
<holstein> Manju: says "Temporary failure resolving 'archive.ubuntu.com'" also says maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing
<wilee-nilee> George_, Can we get to the point here, ubuntu does not have a root password nor advises making one.
<Spec-Chum> Manju: on the target machine, I mean
<wilee-nilee> George_, What s it you are trying to recover exactly.
<George_> root permissions for my user.
<holstein> !root | George_
<ubottu> George_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<eoin__> try root or toor
 * compdoc hopes George_ understands the Matrix-speak
<wilee-nilee> George_, You can reset it in recovery http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword  You want to be careful with the wording syntax, if I understand you it is the admin users password.
<George_> Thank you.
<George_> I have major trouble with that
<daftykins> sudo is good.
<holstein> George_: when you say "that", what are you referring to?
<wilee-nilee> George_, Heh, me to at times, we just want to point you in the right directon is all. ;)
<George_> Ubuntu won't boot into recovery mode
<George_> It black screens
<wilee-nilee> George_, Recovery is in the grub menu
<George_> yes.
<George_> You hit return
<holstein> George_: tap shift to try and show grub
<DeathJesterUK> WAY too much command line stuff. :(
<DeathJesterUK> But, Im getting there.
<George_> tried that
<George_> trying again
<BAMbanda> hey everyone I'm trying to install the addon-sdk on my ubuntu. It has a program called "cfx" which I can  run using ./cfx, but I need to run that command in a different directory where I want to create my project ("cfx init"), but it won't recognize it unless in in the addons folder, what do i do?
<George_> I also tried to boot from Ubuntu Live CD, however, it also gets stuck on the Ubuntu loading screen with white and orange dots.
<Spec-Chum> BAMbanda: add it to the path?
<eoin__> how old is that distro on the cd
<daftykins> BAMbanda: either add the path where that program is to your PATH environment variable, or give it the full path to invoke it e.g. /place/where/it/is/.cfx init
<BAMbanda> yeah, true, thanks
<eoin__> can a qt quick 2 program run without xorg? anyone know
<George_> holstein: what do you mean tap shift? in the boot menu or during the black screen? Because both didn't work
<wilee-nilee> George_, Start tapping the shift as soon as you power on.
<George_> ok
<George_> just to clarify i'm getting into the boot menu fine
<George_> its after i hit return and try and boot into recovery mode
<eoin__> qt quick programs, can they run without x11?
<wilee-nilee> George_, Cool do you see the recovery choice it will be from the second line, which is a little different from the links picture with grub 2 is all.
<George_> yep
<k1l> !patience | eoin__
<ubottu> eoin__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Spec-Chum> eoin__: a quick google says not
<wilee-nilee> George_, So if you get to the recovery choice and choose it what happens?
<Spec-Chum> http://qt-project.org/forums/viewthread/8120
<b3lial> I have a question about switching DE's and updating/upgrading
<Spec-Chum> eoin__: ^^
<Spec-Chum> eoin__: well, actually it says maybe :p
<eoin__> qt quick 2 draws everything using opengl es but does it still need x11 to draw the initial window
<Nick119119> Hello, ubuntu goers! I'm having a weird problem right now, I have a rar file and an unrarred file on my usb drive called .techniclauncher, and for some reason it's made the files hidden and read only. I can't change anything about them or make anything inside them executable. How can I change their hidden status?
<th0r> Nick119119, they are hidden because they start with a .
<Nick119119> I need them to start with a . otherwise the launcher can't detect them, so I can't play modded minecraft
<eoin__> press ctrl + H
<Nick119119> I still can't launch the stuff inside when I press ctrl h
<k1l> Nick119119: did you set the file +x ?
<Guest53088> ya
<k1l> (give it the right to execute?
<Nick119119> I tick the box that sets it to an executable, but the box un-ticks itself :(
<th0r> Nick119119, the usb drive is fat format, you won't be able to control the file attributes like in linux
<Nick119119> Oh. Hm. I tried copying the folders to my desktop, but I have no idea where they went
<eoin__> sudo nautilus /home/name/morenames/morename
<th0r> Nick119119, they are still hidden....they are probably in ~/Desktop/.???
<daftykins> eoin__: *gksudo
<Nick119119> ~/Desktop/.??? Hmm.... How do I get there? I'm a total Linux newblet, I only switched yesterday because I ggot sick of windows sucking
<eoin__> whats the gk for?
<daftykins> eoin__: it's the safe practice for using sudo on GUI apps
<k1l> eoin__: for grafical programs
<th0r> Nick119119, ~ is shorthand for /home/<username>
<Nick119119> Found it and got it working, thank you guys very much!
<cobra-the-joker> Hey guys ... how can i enable vesa ?
<daftykins> Nick119119: both OSs work for me :(
<Nick119119> daftykins: I like windows on my desktop, but on my laptop it was rather awful
<daftykins> how odd
<Hyperiant> I just installed fglrx; fglrxinfo runs fine and everything works smoothly, but the bottom right corner of my screen is filled with an obtrusive "AMD Unsupported Hardware" logo even though it's supposed to support my device
<daftykins> Hyperiant: you got a very new card or something?
<Hyperiant> daftykins: Radeon 7770; it's at least 2 years old, and it didn't have this problem before I upgraded my mobo
<daftykins> and you're getting the driver direct from AMD, or?
<Hyperiant> I used sudo apt-get install fglrx fglrx-amdcccle
<daftykins> Hyperiant: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2130982&s=e0978849c690f9387cbc24f42ca0bc02&p=12582495#post12582495
#ubuntu 2013-06-21
<daftykins> Hyperiant: #ubuntu - googling for you since... well before i first came here!
<Hyperiant> hahaha
<George_> Hey guys sorry I had to take a shower, but any ideas about recovering my root permissions?
<daftykins> George_: you... do understand 'sudo' right?
<George_> oh sorry dude didn't see that <wilee-nilee> George_, So if you get to the recovery choice and choose it what happens? -----> Ubuntu starts listing a bunch of text in the command line, then changes to a black screen and does nothing.
<George_> yes it is its own permission
<George_> i'm trying to give my account permissions again
<daftykins> George_: but you understand that root doesn't have a password?
<George_> but I can't because it was disabled and I need root password to re enable
<George_> maybe not
<George_> lol
<k1l> !root | George_
<ubottu> George_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<k1l> George_: its not the ubuntu way to have root with a password
<George_> so how do i get permissions again when I don't have them as the only admin user?
<k1l> you use sudo in ther terminal do gain root rights
<k1l> and the password is the same as the user got
<daftykins> George_: as the first user created on the system, type 'sudo' before your command, or to temporarily switch to root, type 'sudo -s'
<George_> the first user created on the system is disabled......
<k1l> sudo -i ist most correct
<George_> sudo -i enables sudo
<k1l> no, that gives you a root-shell
<th0r> George_, not knowing what is wrong with your account we are only guessing, but I suspect you will have to boot a recovery cd and affect the repairs from there
<George_> yes
<George_> I tried that
<k1l> which you shouldnt use anyway if you dont know what you doing at all
<George_> it gets stuck on the Ubuntu loading screen
<teep> k.
<DeathJesterUK> Okay, my mouse isnt working now. This is getting STUPID!
<Hyperiant> daftykins: I downloaded the signature file but I can't paste it into the proper folder and I can't alter the existing signature file; it seems to be read-only and I'm "not owner"
<daftykins> Hyperiant: sudo cp /place/downloaded/to /place/to/go/to
<DeathJesterUK> So, I installed the updated ATI drivers...things are running better, but, the mouse has stopped working again. I have now come full circle.
<daftykins> is simples yesh?
<Hyperiant> is there a way to sudo nautilus?
<madprops> gksudo nautilus
<Hyperiant> oh.
<daftykins> Hyperiant: well yes but you ought to not consider graphical the only way
<madprops> gksudo -m nautilus
<madprops> actually
<Skymont> how does Ubuntu/Canonical Ltd. get its profits?
<Hyperiant> it...doesn't?
<Hyperiant> it has private funding and donation support
<daftykins> Skymont: in their office basement the staff's children turn electric generators
<George_> well ubuntu isn't known for support
<Hyperiant> how do I get nautilus to show file extensions for all files?
<DeathJesterUK> Is it any wonder, with all the problems getting linux to work, that people stay with windows? Windows works out of the god damn box and you dont have to have a degree in computer science just to INSTALL THE THING!!!
<daftykins> Hyperiant: Linux doesn't use file extensions
<drags> s/degree in computer science/a tiny modicum of patience/
<k1l> lets put the not technical support in the offtopic: #ubuntu-offtopic
<daftykins> DeathJesterUK: er actually you do have to have some skills to install Windows right, most don't so they start trying to learn Linux :(
<daftykins> DeathJesterUK: also it's more AMD and nvidia being terrible at caring for Linux drivers that makes what you're up to a struggle at times
<DeathJesterUK> I have had 4 hours of patience thus far...and have come full circle to my mouse not working again!
<Hyperiant> daftykins: How is the terminal supposed to differentiate between a text file named "signature" and a video file named "signature" when you move it from place to place?  Without file extensions, how will it know which one to move?
<daftykins> DeathJesterUK: have you at any stage considered the mouse is faulty? :)
<DeathJesterUK> No. The mouse is not faulty!
<daftykins> Hyperiant: well a video would have an extension but a config file wouldn't
<th0r> Hyperbyte, funny as it seems, you can't name two files the same
<k1l> Hyperbyte: the file tells it
<th0r> Hyperiant, ^^
<daftykins> tcf.
<wilee-nilee> George_, Kinda hard to help thise that can't help themselves with an accurate detailed description of the problem to begin with
<k1l> Hyperbyte: just use "file filename_here"
<Hyperiant> th0r: every time I come in here, everyone calls me hyperbyte; is there a program or command named that?
<th0r> Hyperiant, tab completion...if you type Hyper and hit tab....that is how I got it wrong
<k1l> Hyperiant: sorry, that is tabcompletion misuse
<Hyperiant> ohhh, haha, there's another guy in here
<Skymont> sorry i got disconnected
<Skymont> Hyperiant, are their financial statements available for us to view?
<Skymont> or is it hidden from the public?
<k1l> Skymont:  lets put the not technical support in the offtopic: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Skymont> "Canonical generates revenue through the sale of technical support and services related to Ubuntu.[16]"
<cyrano_> I currently have sound, however no sound devices are showing up in the sound manager. So I am not able to change the volume or mute. While watching things in VLC the sound has no issues, however if I watch a youtube video the sound is very choppy yet the video isn't.
<George_> I gave you a complete description of what is wrong. I have no permissions and my account is disabled, I can't get permissions by following steps to boot into recovery mode because recovery mode is broken
<George_> my problem: recovery mode doesn't work
<th0r> dropped every half hour...like clockwork :(
<daftykins> George_: you were advised to boot from *installation media/LiveCD* as an alternative.
<Noize> Could someone help me with my bluetooth error? Bluetooth seemed to eb working until i used sixad and sixpair to connect my PS3 controller and Nexus 4 togethere
<George_> I did... And I told everyone multiple times that it got stuck on the Ubuntu boot menu
<Noize> now my bluetooth will not start
<daftykins> George_: so try another disc? try memory test? try a flash drive? more things than sitting here? :)
<DeathJesterUK> Broken OS is useless.
<George_> omg
<k1l> DeathJesterUK: this channel is not for ranting
<George_> daftykins: at least you're right and nice lol
<George_> I'm going to try a flash drive
<Hyperiant> so I'm running sudo cp to move stuff, but I keep getting "no such file or directory"
<Skymont> is there at least a donor list of who is actually funding Canonical, such as Goldman Sachs, CIA, or Google...etc
<k1l> Hyperiant: are you sure you need sudo rights?
<daftykins> Hyperiant: your path for the source or destination must be wrong. you can use tab completion to get folders/file names right
<flx1rc1> lol, Skynet
<th0r> Skymont, the NSA won't let them publish that
<Hyperiant> k1l: yes; the folder I'm copying to is read-only
<k1l> Skymont: which part of: "that is offtopic in here" dont you understand?
<daftykins> k1l: it's a system driver file he needs to overwrite, seems legit
<wilee-nilee> ! ot | Skymont any more and I suspect you will be banned.
<ubottu> Skymont any more and I suspect you will be banned.: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<k1l> daftykins: ah ok
<Skymont> wilee-nilee, this is a support question regarding Ubuntu/Canonical
<k1l> Skymont: i already told you that this is a technical support channel
<Hyperiant> daftykins: how would I go about using that tab completion?  I press tab and nothing happens
<Skymont> k1l, they put "technical support only" in the topic or create #Ubuntu-technical or something
<Skymont> then*
<daftykins> Hyperiant: let's say you're in /home/username (which is also ~) you'd type the first character of something, hit tab and it'll try and cycle through the available options
<Hyperiant> daftykins: I have absolutely no idea what folder I'm in
<Hyperiant> I type in a character and everything BUT downloads shows up
<daftykins> Hyperiant: type 'pwd'
<daftykins> and hit enter
<th0r> Hyperiant, sure it isn't Downloads? Case sensitive remember
<daftykins> ^
<Hyperiant> it is?
<eoin_> pwd  - will list what dir youare in
<eoin_> ls  -will list all the files/folders in that dir
<Hyperiant> cannot stat /Downloads/signature : No such file or directory
<Hyperiant> still not working
<eoin_> cd  - will change the directory
<Hyperiant> is it so dang hard to move a file?  hahaha
<daftykins> Hyperiant: i'm sensing you're new to Linux :D
<daftykins> Hyperiant: not if you're 100% that it is where you think it is
<daftykins> Hyperiant: type "ls -al ~/Downloads/" and paste us the link
<eoin_> Hyperiant: http://www.howtogeek.com/107808/how-to-manage-files-from-the-linux-terminal-11-commands-you-need-to-know/
<Hyperiant> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5785428/
<nintet> GO HEAT
<daftykins> oh there is a signature in there
<Hyperiant> eoin_: I know the commands but I can't figure out what directory exactly I'm in
<daftykins> Hyperiant: but with sudo you need to give it the full path. "sudo cp /home/mark/Downloads/signature /place/to/copy..."
<flx1rc1> Hyperiant: what file u trying to move and from where to where?
<eoin_> type pwd and tell us what is says
<daftykins> will you guys stop jumping on the same damn question?
<Hyperiant> daftykins: yes, that's where I was confused, I don't HAVE the full directory
<daftykins> you're just repeating stuff i've already been through
<daftykins> which is wasting TIME
<daftykins> now back off.
<th0r> my my
<flx1rc1> lol, well help him already
<daftykins> i just did.
<Hyperiant> hoorah hoorah, no errors this time
<daftykins> excellent
<Skymont> i would like support on the process of how to have a channel op's actions reviewed. thanks
<k1l> !appeals > Skymont
<ubottu> Skymont, please see my private message
<Hyperiant> daftykins: drat, I'm still getting "Unsupported Hardware"
<Kevin`> is there a mirror for cdimage.ubuntu.com?
<daftykins> Hyperiant: where was the signature you downloaded from though? the post refers to needing one from an older driver where your card *was* supported - also it mentions you need to at least log out and back in for it to be applied
<applejacks10101> ubuntu 13.04, getting random system hang ups, any idea what the problem is?
<applejacks10101> can't move the mouse, and required system reboot
<Hyperiant> daftykins: I used the signature linked in the attachment, and I did a sudo reboot right after
<daftykins> Hyperiant: ah, yeah you're going to need to read the post in a bit more detail than that
<applejacks10101> 13.04, i5 2300, Intel 2000, 6GB RAM, 64GB SSD [Random hang ups, mouse wont move, required hard reboot] doesn't seem like a driver problem since its a desktop and not using any special gpu or anything else
<applejacks10101> System doesn't appear to use up all the ram during these hang ups, nor does the cpu go crazy with usage, so I have no idea.
<Flannel> xk /lastlog Skymont
<applejacks10101> Only programs that will be up is just google chrome, many tabs and other stuff like the term and thats pretty much it, no special software or anything
<applejacks10101> Its really odd, I always get hangups on every system with linux, but not very often, but with ubuntu 13.04 its almost every day or every other day
<daftykins> applejacks10101: what other OSs have you tried? have they been fine?
<applejacks10101> Mainly linux mint on my desktop, and 12.04/12.10
<applejacks10101> I think it might be unity freezing up
<Guest65958> Hello, I have installed Xubutu just now and I cannot get the sound running. Intel onboard HDA soundcard. ALSA mixer is all high up. Had the same problem with ubutu. :(. Help would be greatly appreciated!
 * Guest65958 w0lfsen
<Kevin`> applejacks10101: does your computer have a serial port? (may be a header only). the best thing is to set up logging on that or netconsole
<Kevin`> applejacks10101: if it's only the UI, ssh will still work
<daftykins> applejacks10101: latest SSD firmware + system BIOS?
<Hyperiant> ugh, I'm trying to change permissions for something and I'm still not owner; how do I make it so that I can alter permissions through nautilus?
<applejacks10101> nope, just usb/audio/etc headers, never notice a serial header on the mb
<Hyperiant> because I don't know how to make a file executable through the command line yet
<amar> Hyperiant: through "+x"
<Hyperiant> and it seems like other people are able to modify the permissions of files through nautilus
<Hyperiant> amar: What is that and how do I use it ><
<daftykins> Hyperiant: chmod +x datfilename
<applejacks10101> System BIOS has the ssd set to AHCI, never really messed with the firmware on it, last time I checked the firmware, it was the lastest
<th0r> Hyperiant, if you are having problems finding your way around ~, what is it you are trying to make executable?
<w0lfsen> Hello, I have installed Xubutu just now and I cannot get the sound running. Intel onboard HDA soundcard. ALSA mixer is all high up. Had the same problem with ubutu. :(. Help would be greatly appreciated!  (sorry for reposting...but I had not changed my name yet)
<Hyperiant> th0r: I googled a solution to my problem that said I needed to paste stuff into a .sh file, save it, and make it executable
<applejacks10101> It is a Crucial M4 sdd
<Hyperiant> daftykins: thank you, but that still doesn't explain why it seems other people are able to, out of the box, be able to change file permissions through nautilus
<Hyperiant> Command lines are nice but sometimes I'd rather right-click and change the properties than open a command line and manually type the full directory and filename
<Hyperiant> especially when it seems that the program (nautilus) seems to be designed to have that feature, but I'm unable to access it
<benbloom> so I had to fsck my rootFS (malfunctioning microSD) and I had to remove the following files from the system. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5785452/ will the system rebuild these on the next startup, or should I create the files myself. do any of these need certain content? if so, where can I find that?
<daftykins> Hyperiant: well how did you save this .sh (a script) file? what editor? where did you save it?
<Kevin`> benbloom: those should all be autogenerated. whether resolv.conf is depends somewhat on system configuration. you'd probably know.
<Hyperiant> daftykins: I used sudo gedit to save it to home because I don't have permissions to save to home
<th0r> Hyperiant, and that is why you can't change the file permissions.....it is owned by root
<th0r> Hyperiant, and you shouldn't be saving in home...you should be doing all your work in /home/username
<benbloom> thanks Kevin` indeed resolv.conf is one i know what to do with
<Hyperiant> th0r: well, yes, but...I would still like the ability to change file permissions without having to run the terminal and manually type out the entire directory and filename to do it every single time
<daftykins> Hyperiant: that'll be why you can't change it, because now that file is owned by root, not you. so in effect you have no permission to change it
<daftykins> Hyperiant: so open gedit without using sudo, save the script again in /home/mark and then you can use nautilus to browse to it and add execute
<Hyperiant> daftykins: nautilus's reason is that I'm not owner...but I'm the only user account, yes?  so aren't I owner?
<th0r> Hyperiant, well, if you did all your work in /home/username you wouldn't need to use sudo, and then you would own the file and be able to use nautilus to change the permissiion
<daftykins> Hyperiant: nope 'root' is the Administrator equivalent, who can do everything he or she wants. including break stuff
<Hyperiant> th0r: my issue just before this was that I needed to copy a file to a folder that was read-only but I didn't have permissions to change that fact; I'd like to be able to do that without needing the terminal
<ozysimpson> sorry for cross posting: I am new to ubuntu so please excuse my question, I have a hardware raid 1 on a 250G disk, I am trying to install ubuntu 12.04 LTS, installation goes smoothly and comes back with message saying ubuntu has installed sucessfully but after reboot i cant see grub the machine goes into what is called a black screen with curser blinking could some please help me here
<Hyperiant> ozysimpson: go into BIOS and set the primary boot device to the HDDs you're using
<Hyperiant> ozysimpson: or, rather, make it secondary and remove any discs in your CD drive
<daftykins> !bootrepair
<daftykins> ok not got that one :(
<daftykins> Hyperiant: that's not it at all
<daftykins> Hyperiant: my suggestions above working better now?
<ozysimpson> Hyperiant, thank you for the quick reply, i only have a 2 disks and they are set as my first boot
<Hyperiant> daftykins: I fixed the watermark but I still would like to be able to actually use nautilus ><
<Hyperiant> also can't you fix grub with the live CD?
<Hyperiant> daftykins: In W7 there's a button you can press that lets you input a password for admin; there isn't a sudo button for nautilus?
<ozysimpson> thats right but as i said i am quite new to Ubuntu, so not sure how to go about
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | ozysimpson
<ubottu> ozysimpson: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<wilee-nilee> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Hyperiant> wilee-nilee: he sees a flashing cursor, so it's not graphics
<daftykins> Hyperiant: do you mean you want to set the execute permissions or to do root stuff with nautilus?
<wilee-nilee> ozysimpson, Take a look at the raid info and make sure you are set up with the correct type.
<wilee-nilee> Hyperiant, Not true a black screen with a flashing cursor can be a graphic driver needed.
<ozysimpson> wilee-nilee, i think i have to agree with you, since i have nvidia cuda card on the machine
<Hyperiant> daftykins: I mean I want to be able to copy-paste into protected folders like I can do with unprotected folders; I don't mind a password prompt, but I'd still like to be able to do it
<wilee-nilee> ozysimpson, Ah, the lovely nvidia.
<daftykins> Hyperiant: back in earlier ubuntus alt+f2 gave you a run dialogue, i'm not sure if 13.04 does that. otherwise just hit the dash top left and type 'gksudo nautilus'
<daftykins> Hyperiant: that'll open a nautilus window *as root* with which you can copy and paste into all kinds of dangerous system places
<wilee-nilee> except you need a desktop to do that
<Hyperiant> daftykins: hmm...is there a way to make that into a shortcut that I can place on the left bar?
<ozysimpson> wilee-nilee, this machine is from our lab my supervisor has asked me to install ubuntu on this machine
<teste> aaa
<teste> hELLO
<wilee-nilee> ozysimpson, Cool, I'm not really up on graphics, all my computers I have had never needed additional drivers so, others can help best there.
<daftykins> ozysimpson: if the cursor is top left after POST and before booting, it's not a graphics issue. hold down shift to see if GRUB runs, if it does maybe it *is* graphics
<ozysimpson> wilee-nilee, thanks for the help I am having a read at the link yo usent before
<jcrza> I'm so disappointed in Ubuntu. I can't get it to work with my surface pro
<daftykins> Hyperiant: probably. you could make a script but i have no idea about placing stuff on that bar
<Hyperiant> what's the difference between gksudo and gksudo -m?
<daftykins> jcrza: that's a tablet.
<Hyperiant> daftykins: how would I go about making that script?
<sethj> jcrza That's probably MS's fault.
<jcrza> daftykins: sure. but why not? It can run any windows OS
<hikenboot> hello I am trying to setup tightvnc server on ubuntu 12.04 server I am able to set it up fine and easily on ubuntu desktop but with the server all I get in the vncviewer on windows is a grey screen gnome or kde don't start. I have tried everything that scouring the internet can yield with no results anyone able to help with this
<jcrza> sethj: there's an Ubuntu driver for the chipset, it just doesn't work properly when compiled
<jcrza> and networkmanager may or may not have a bug says some bugreport on the marvell chipset
<daftykins> Hyperiant: running gedit, put in 'gksudo nautilus' and saving it, put it in /home/username/ first then make it executable and double click to test
<jcrza> I've been trying to get it to work for days
<jcrza> seriously, I'd give somebody like 50USD to fix it at this point
<jcrza> whatever the bug is
<hikenboot> I have installed ubuntu server as a guest in vmware esx with the vmware tools installed
<sethj> jcrza, You aren't being very specific about what isn't working...
<wilee-nilee> jcrza, Wait, hold on, let me find that worlds smallest violin. If you want help don't start with complaining, you knock out about half the help.
<daftykins> jcrza: pretty sure ubuntu doesn't go on the surface tablets. there'd be no support in here either way
<jcrza> sethj: Okay, so if you manage to get Ubuntu installed and get the driver for the rev 4 version of the surface pro chipset you can get it to connect to a wifi network but you never get an IP
<daftykins> wilee-nilee: pretty sure it's a troll anyway
<jcrza> I actually got kicked last time I came in here for help being all nice and stuff
<wilee-nilee> there is support for any computer running ubuntu.
<jcrza> why's it so ridiculous to want to put Ubuntu on a tablet pc that can run windows
<th0r> jcrza, how many more reasons do you have for me not buying a surface pro?
<daftykins> wilee-nilee: not arm. not officially.
<jcrza> I just want to be able to use Linux ;-;
<jcrza> I already have the surface though
<sethj> daftykins, It does sorta work.. http://askubuntu.com/questions/265644/dual-boot-surface-pro-with-ubuntu
<jcrza> I just want Linux-y goodness on it.
<jcrza> ^ that
<wilee-nilee> has to be one that will run it though.
<jcrza> I've read everything under the sun I could find
<jcrza> -someone- must have figured it out
<jcrza> I've been trying to get on Ubuntu because I just learned javascript and I want to mess around with meteor
<jcrza> but this is the only hardware I have
<jcrza> I know, small violin
<hikenboot> at this point I would except advice of an alternative to tightvnc or vnc as a whole...anyone?
<jcrza> if any of you have some answers I'll seriously just send you money at this point
<jcrza> I just want Linux on the surface pro
<sethj> jcrza, http://askubuntu.com/a/271402/44179 and http://askubuntu.com/a/303358/44179 Also, please try to fit more words in one message ;)
<compdoc> hikenboot, x11rdp
<th0r> hikenboot, I found NX worked faster than vnc, and X-forwarding worked even better
<jcrza> sethj: I did that whole thing, it doesn't actually work
<hikenboot> thanks compdoc and th0r
<hikenboot> are either of you access it from windows
<sethj> jcrza, Well then... Guess who gets to fix it ;-P
<hikenboot> I assume compdoc that you are since its using rdp
<sethj> (most likely..)
<Hyperiant> daftykins: I made it executable but double-clicking it only opens up gedit
<th0r> hikenboot, I actually did get X-forwarding to work in windows, and there is an NX client for windows I believe
<jcrza> one day :( there are dozens of us.
<jcrza> eh, thanks anyway. I'll ask in a few weeks, maybe something'll have changed
<hikenboot> thanks guys I will try both
<daftykins> Hyperiant: hrmm, it might need a she-bang at the start. tbh you could google scripts for this, i gotta call it a night
<hikenboot> apt-get remove --purge tightvncserver!!!!
<daftykins> he exclaimed.
<readyjar> Hey so do compiz effects work in 13.04 under gnome??
<somsip> !info php5
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.9-4ubuntu2.1 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB
<minimec> readyjar: Imho no. Gnome3 uses mutter (clutter) for composite rendering.
<readyjar> minimec: Hmm, so it's either use gnome OR get compiz effects?
<Hyperiant> I googled scripting; plenty of tutorials but nothing on how to make them executable by double-click, only by terminal
<minimec> readyjar: I would say so, and... compiz will be dropped for 14.04 and replaced with unity new and Mir
<daftykins> Hyperiant: actually maybe you can just right click and make a shortcut, dunno
<Thelukas> Teste
<Thelukas> Alguém ai ?
<navatwo> Hey so I'm having a problem with Kubuntu 13.04: After I login, I try to open SOME applications it will crash the environment and throw me back to a log in. dmesg is clean, and the kernel log is as well.
<navatwo> Any advice would be awesome
<Hyperiant> daftykins: Making a link and running it just opens gedit again
<Thelukas> Somebody brazil ?
<daftykins> Hyperiant: ok, maybe ask again, i gotta head to bed now
<Hyperiant> k
<sethj> !pt | Thelukas
<ubottu> Thelukas: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Hyperiant> Chat, how do you make scripts executable by double-click?
<navatwo> Hyperiant: depends..
<DoverMo> the nouveau framebuffer in 3.8 is slow
<navatwo> I think if you chmod +x the file itshoudl do that in nautilus
<DoverMo> gonna have to get the proprietary stuff because the nouveau framebuffer breaks in 3.9/3.10
<w0lfsen> Hi there, I have this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1171181 The next to the last poster on the thread mentions this /etc/default/speech-dispatcher I do have the same issue. How can I change, eliminate, alter it? I cannot change anything in the document
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1169984 in Ubuntu Desktop Tests "duplicate for #1171181 3.8.0-18 HDMI/DisplayPort audio regression: Either oops or opening device fails with -ENODEV" [Undecided,New]
<Hyperiant> navatwo: nope, still opens in gedit
<navatwo> right click, run in terminal?
<Hyperiant> navatwo: no such option
<navatwo> you have to chmod it first
<Hyperiant> navatwo: I did
<th0r> Hyperiant, pastebin your script
<navatwo> ^
<navatwo> oh
<navatwo> you're probably missing #! /usr/bin/bash
<navatwo> at the top
<Hyperiant> th0r: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5785530/
<heeward> anyone know what the function <alt>+| (the button above tab) is called?
<heeward> I want to unbind it
<vite> Hi can anyone point me to were I read on how to delete an email from a key.gpg
<somsip> heeward: backtick? tilde? Depends on your keyboard layout a bit
<Hyperiant> does chat really not know?
<th0r> Hyperiant, take out the gksudo -m and see if you can just invoke nautilus. I don't use gnome, but I recall that you don't get the file manager by just calling nautilus
<heeward> somsip: I am on norwegian layout
<th0r> Hyperiant, I don't have gksudo installed, so I can't really try it out, but I was able to call thunar with a simple script like yours
<somsip> heeward: personally, no idea then. Maybe someone else who is familiar with the layout can help
<th0r> Hyperiant, I did start with !#/bin/sh....not !#/bin/bash but I don't think that would matter
<Hyperiant> th0r: I can't invoke -anything-, it won't run on double-click
<th0r> Hyperiant, change the nautilus line to just read 'gedit' and see if that works...if so see my comment above about how to invoke nautilus
<OerHeks> "nautilus &"
<Hyperiant> th0r: nope
<th0r> Hyperiant, are you sure it is marked executable?
<Hyperiant> th0r: yep, nautilus says it is and I did chmod +x
<Hyperiant> gotta go, hoped to have this problem fixed by now :/
<JcGood> hi i just installed awesome wm , and i have to manually configure network information ?
<swe3tdave> hey guys, back on ubuntu after a few month of hackintoshing, i was gonna buy a mac pro but then, they made it look like a trash can.. so, :P More seriously, i see that there is a lot of paying stuff on the software center, i do approve a bit of choices here and there, but it feels like bad porn when things like google sketchup aren't there...
<wilee-nilee> ! ot | swe3tdave
<ubottu> swe3tdave: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
 * wilee-nilee wonders why people think we care about their subjective opinions
<JcGoood>  hi i just installed awesome wm , and i have to manually configure network information ?
 * somsip wondered about the 'bad porn' bit...
<somsip> JcGoood: that reads like a statement but with a question mark. What's the problem?
<JcGoood> somsip sorry, i just installed awesome WM, i used to use gnome previously, but its seems like i dont have internet anymore , so im asking if a have to configure it manually ? wifi doesnt help thought
<Thelukas> brasil ?
<somsip> JcGoood: if it's a wifi connection, I can't help you but maybe someone else can. The WM intself won't cause you to have to configure things differently, but the absence of gnome and the helpers it provides might mean you do have to configure things manually
<IdleOne> !br | Thelukas
<ubottu> Thelukas: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<th0r> JcGoood, you might consider trying wicd....a replacement for network-mangler
<JcGoood> th0r , thanks i will see
<Thelukas> thank you
<pokkerface> hi all, what happened with the last kernel update?
<pokkerface> it does not recognize my wifi card
<h2so4> yaourt filezilla
<sethj> !wifi | pokkerface
<ubottu> pokkerface: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sethj> That is a start.
<bloohaha> Haallo! G'mornin from my part of tha world ^_^
<readyjar> Does anyone here use the Sublime text editor?
<bloohaha> Q: My server has a public IP which I can ssh to... However etc/network/interfaces was configured to a local 192.168.x.x address with a netmask to it... Can I go ahead and assign the old static IP back to the machine? if so where can I get the right values for the netmask and gateway..
<bloohaha> join #linux-networking
<applejacks10101> quick question, whats the arm chip that ubuntu supports currently?
<Archguy> Hi, is there anyway to install USB at BOOT to BIOS on HP Pavilion zv5000 which has Windows XP so I can install Linux? I don't have a Live CD :/
<bazhang> applejacks10101, #ubuntu-arm
<applejacks10101> okay, thanks
<arowana> Hi all
<john_doe_jr> how do I check to see what computers have connected to my ubuntu server?
<ZenGuy311> Archguy:  use usb and possibly a lighter ubuntu derivative
<somsip> john_doe_jr: in what way do they connect? SSH? DHCP?
<sere> Archguy: you want to boot from the usb drive?
<readyjar> Is there a way to stop things from one workspace accessing stuff from other workspaces? For example, I have chromium open in one workspace. If I go to another, and click on something that opens a link, it opens it in the workspace with chromium already open. I'd rather it open it in the current workspace
<readyjar> And it appears the gnome extensions website is down?
<th0r> readyjar, does chromium have an option to open links in a new window?
<BlueShark> Yep
<john_doe_jr> somsip: ssh
<somsip> john_doe_jr: 'who' will tell you all logged in users. What other info do you need about them?
<readyjar> th0r: If it does, it's not anywhere obvious, like the settings page
<john_doe_jr> somsip: I think I've found it: /var/log/auth.log
<somsip> john_doe_jr: sorry, not who. just 'w'
<magoratogha> sad
<somsip> john_doe_jr: that will show all login attempts yes
<john_doe_jr> somsip: alright
<Tux_1> How would you use sed to substitute  $ with dollar ?
<npope> Tux_1: sed 's/\$/dollar/g' filename.txt
<Tux_1> npope: the \ is not escaping $ when I try it
<npope> it should be
<npope> it might not be editing the file
<npope> you need to add -i to sed so it will edit inplace
<npope> make sure to backup the file first
<Tux_1> npope: thanks
<Tux_1> npope: editing in a pipe
<JcGoood> how can i set a wm as main manager ? in a ubuntu server edition ?
<KrisHansen> hey geeks, I got this little Samsung Netbook, it seems to be working too hard on 13.04, not sure what the problem is but I wanted to try a lighter kernel, I have already done the lubuntu install over the 13.04 but its still like 13.04 anyway right? so can i try 12.10 studio? what is the difference between 12.04 studio and desktop? is there a difference?
<readyjar> KrisHansen: What desktop manager are you using?
<KrisHansen> I basically want to try a new kernel from 13.04 , which Ubuntu should i run on a little netbook that could?
<KrisHansen> readyjar: no clue ? what is that ?
<readyjar> The default, Unity, is pretty resource intensive
<KrisHansen> readyjar: yeah i got unity now
<readyjar> From my experience. Try lxde
<madprops> unity is a beast
<KrisHansen> readyjar: i got 13.04 desktop and then ran apt-get install lubuntu , but its still Unity though
<wilee-nilee> KrisHansen, A non stock kernel will not be supported, and I doubt is the problem
<th0r> KrisHansen, I don't think the kernel is going to be a solution. You need to get onto a lighter de....xfce or lxde
<KrisHansen> so should i try the 12.04 desktop i have the live usb already made up? and then run the lubuntu again ?
<readyjar> KrisHansen: http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-lxde-on-ubuntu-13-04/
<readyjar> 13.04 is much more efficient than 12.04
<w30> readyjar, try Lubuntu. Its not the kernel its the apps running
<readyjar> lxde is meant to be very lightweight
<wilee-nilee> KrisHansen, Download the lubuntu iso and try it.
<readyjar> Could also give Gnome a shot
<KrisHansen> readyjar: hey i already did the lubuntu thing, i get the blue screen when i boot up , but its still looks like raring ringgtail though ? i am confused
<readyjar> KrisHansen: Lubuntu is another distro. It is not the same thing as lxde.
<wilee-nilee> KrisHansen, Do you know that you choose the desktop at the login.
<KrisHansen> wilee-nilee: wait , so running lubuntu apt-get install over the top of 13.04 is not the same thing?
<w30> readyjar, lxde can be run on any ubuntu distro Lubuntu is light as a system not just the gui
<JcGoood> yes but from an ubuntu server edition , how to choosedesktop ?
<wilee-nilee> KrisHansen, Go to the login, at the gear is a dropdown choose lubuntu and login.
<KrisHansen> readyjar: this is what i have now ok, instlled 13.04 from a love usb clean, and its desktop version yes , then i ran apt-get install lubuntu from terminal.
<Mathias> looks like unity/compiz crashes right after login now. i only tried to install evolution (the calendar)
<KrisHansen> wilee-nilee: oh so i gotta choose lubuntu from the pinwheel ?
<wilee-nilee> KrisHansen, Yes.
<KrisHansen> wilee-nilee: oh shit
<KrisHansen> wilee-nilee: thank you. simple stuff
<KrisHansen> bbl
<th0r> KrisHansen, I think it will say lxde at the dropdown, not lubuntu....but not sure
<KrisHansen> th0r: ok bbl
<readyjar> I thought lubuntu was a distro, apt-get installing it from Ubuntu makes no sense...
<KrisHansen> readyjar: so shou,d i download the iso and go clean ??
<wilee-nilee> readyjar, Lubuntu is a desktop on the ubuntu core basically.
<th0r> readyjar, lubuntu is an ubuntu variant that installs lxde by default...the internals are the same
<readyjar> Ah interesting. I didn't know that.
<ghking> hello, every one I have use grub4dos to boot ubuntu.iso in my flash disk, but it note ''unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<th0r> KrisHansen, no need to reinstall if you already have lxde
<wilee-nilee> ghking, Why are you using grub4dos?
<Mathias> would i be able to purge unity and compiz just to reinstall them? apt-get --purge remove blah
<KrisHansen> wilee-nilee: any reason i would want to do a clean install of lubuntu , or can i just choose it from gear icon? th0r alread answered that ok
<wilee-nilee> Mathias, Bad Idea.
<w30> th0r,  the apps are lighter abiword instead of oofice etc.
<ghking> <wilee-nilee>, then use what
<th0r> KrisHansen, the only advantage would be a savings in disk space
<KrisHansen> th0r: ok
<KrisHansen> bbl thanks geeks
<th0r> w30, not necessarily...you can install abiword and gnumeric...ooffice would just sit there taking up a bit of disk space
<Mathias> where's the log for compiz located?
<wilee-nilee> KrisHansen, Depends, with what you have now, you have all the ubuntu apps, but run from a lighter desktop, and the additional lubuntu apps, try the live cd of ubuntu to see if that is all you need.
<readyjar> Is there anywhere I can set changing workspaces to show what the workspace is? Similar to coverflow alt tab
<th0r> w30, apps sitting on the hard drive do not consume system resources...they don't slow anything down
<wilee-nilee> ghking, Use what for what?
<w30> th0r, you are entirely correct but if you only have abiword thats what you be using unless you install oofice also.
<th0r> w30, so I should choose my distro because I can't discipline myself to boot up the faster app?
<wilee-nilee> ghking, Ah, grub4dos, you can load the usb with any number of ISO loaders, unetbootin comes to mind first or the multisystem multi iso booter.
<w30> th0r, not really when you get satisfied with either one you will have a few  heavy apps that you gotta have  in either distro
<ghking> <wilee-nilee>, I also have used grub2, but it's the same as grub4dos. I think it's iso's problem
<w30> th0r, install a heavt distro and take stuff out or choose a light one and add stuff
<wilee-nilee> !md5 | ghking
<ubottu> ghking: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<mojtaba> Hi, I have a HTML file which have some email address in it. Does anybody know how can I extract those email addresses from this file via CMD?
<Mathias> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5785687/ when i try compiz --replace
<wilee-nilee> w30, f you go to this website you can get whole list to remove whole desktops if needed if available for a release, 13.04 has not been added yet. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/
<wilee-nilee> If*
<w30> th0r, on my 3.6 ssd drive, I have tobe careful    *ha*
<w30> th0r, with xp on it I could not even install word. It was too big an app
<somsip> mojtaba: depends how they are formatted, but using grep to find a regex might be a start
<wilee-nilee> Mathias, What s the ubuntu release you are running?
<mojtaba> somsip: could you please explain more about the formatting and regex? (I am a newbie)
<Mathias> ubuntu 13.04 64-bit
<wilee-nilee> Mathias, I believe compiz --replace is not a correct command anymore.
<wilee-nilee> Mathias, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/how-to-reset-unity-compiz-in-ubuntu-12-10-and-13-04
<Raw-G> Hello, ubuntu newb here. I just installed ubuntu 12.04 on my PC and I can't use my usb mouse. I'm only able to use my trackpad. I know almost nothing about tweaking ubuntu. A little help would be great.
<somsip> mojtaba: it's outside the scope of this support channel really. Start here and explore a little http://is.gd/ZTMulp
<mojtaba> somsip: Thank you very much
<wilee-nilee> Raw-G, Naming the mouse would be a good start.
<Raw-G> It's a gaming mouse from Perixx
<wilee-nilee> Raw-G, Do you have other mouses to try?
<th0r> mice?
<Raw-G> unfortunately this is the only mouse I got
<Raw-G> It works on Win 8
<cstewart> Does USB in general work?
<cstewart> can you try a usb flash drive or anything to determine if its the mouse or usb
<Raw-G> yeah my external drives and an ipod are hooked up and they are recognized
<wilee-nilee> Raw-G, This is not windows, you probably needs drivers if it works at all, I would run the mouse model and ubuntu on the web and look.
<Mathias> wilee-nilee: dconf nags about dbus
<wilee-nilee> or linux in general
<john_doe_jr> Why would I be getting a ssh_exchange_identification error when using ssh?
<somsip> john_doe_jr: what port is ssh server running on and how are you trying to connect to it?
<john_doe_jr> somsip: I'm just using ssh myusername@myserver
<john_doe_jr> somsip: I'm assuming port 22
<wilee-nilee> Mathias, I don't use unity, and your description is lacking details so it is a bit tougher to figure out what is going on. An exact description of what is happening is helpful, not to me but the channel.
<somsip> john_doe_jr: use ssh -vvv... it will give more details
<wilee-nilee> Raw-G, Have you checked the manufacturers site for linux drivers?
<Mathias> wilee-nilee: i'm installing xubuntu-desktop now i i don't have to use a couple of minutes just to copy/paste an url
<cstewart> john doe - Do you get no identities found?
<somsip> !tab | cstewart
<ubottu> cstewart: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<john_doe_jr> somsip: This is what I get: Incorrect RSA1 identifier
<cstewart> Somsip thanks
<cstewart> Could the host name of the server have changed that your connecting too, or have you already exchanged different keys
<somsip> john_doe_jr: anything else? Post the whole output but mask any personal details.
<somsip> !paste | john_doe_jr
<ubottu> john_doe_jr: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Raw-G> Hmm, I just checked the manufacturer's website and they don't happen to have the linux drivers
<racarter> hi, I can't connect with my linux laptop to my wireless internet when I try to set a WPA personal passphrase
<racarter> not sure how to debug that, I used to be able to connect when with my macbook, when I had a macbook
<wilee-nilee> Raw-G, That mouse may not run in linux, you will have to investigate whether it will, and in ubuntu
<w30> does Ubuntu have a imagebinit command?
<wilee-nilee> racarter, Run lspci in the terminal and identify the wifi info, if it will not connect at all.
<racarter> well atm I am connected through the wired internet, but it looks like I am connected with only a mac address filter... not sure what I'm looking for with lspci
<racarter> looks like I'm also connected with the wireless with only a mac address filter*
<jdale> hello
<chaotix> hi....  is there a way to create a .desktop shortcut file that is an internet bookmark?
<wilee-nilee> racarter, Run one or the other command here, lspci | grep -i wireless    or    lspci | grep Broadcom
<chaotix> if so, what do i put for type?  i have tried a few different ones.....  back in the day there was a create launcher option in the right click menu, and one of the options was to make a bookmark...  i have gotten used to editing my own .desktop file shortcuts on my own, but i fo not know how to make one that is simply a bookmark
<wilee-nilee> Those may be incorrect I just run lspci and look through for info, you would be looking for the wf info, like the card. racarter
<wilee-nilee> wifi*
<racarter> wilee-nilee: I get something along the lines of "Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945AB..."
<racarter> wilee-nilee: and I get it regardless of whether or not I'm connected
<wilee-nilee> racarter, So, does it work with a no password link?
<rylinaux> If I have a partition mounted on /, do I need to turn the bootable flag on in the installer? or is that just for partitions that are mounted on /boot
<racarter> wilee-nilee: yes
<wilee-nilee> racarter, In the past when I had this same problem I confirm the type of key wep or wpa and deleted the one entered in the network manager and tried again.
<racarter> I've tried WPA Personal and WPA2 Personal
<racarter> I have no idea what the difference is, I guess I'll just cycle through them all
<wilee-nilee> racarter, Deleting the password already in the manager has worked for me upon trying again.
<holstein> racarter: can you connect with encryption off?
<racarter> holstein: yes
<racarter> wilee-nilee: you mean just delete it from the "Edit Connections..." in the UI thing?
<racarter> (using Ubuntu, gnome 12.01 I think)
<holstein> racarter: yes.. that is where i would delete it from.. that should work
<wilee-nilee> racarter, I'm using gnome 3 so I'm not sure the manager you are using.
<Ububegin> Is there any command to increase my swap space ?
<racarter> wilee-nilee: I'm pretty sure I've tried that before
<racarter> but I shall try again
<Ububegin> I dont want to use partition magic etc
<holstein> Ububegin: i would mount from a live CD and use what you are talking about.. gparted from a live CD
<racarter> assuming I have a mac address filter, is the encryption password really just there to slow down people who want to hack my wireles?
<wilee-nilee> Ububegin, You can rebuild it from gparted, if you have a desktop
<holstein> racarter: you can ask in a security channel.. otherwise, do what makes you feel safe.. i dont do mac filtering
<xee> hi
<xee> i have a problem if u dont mind telling?
<wilee-nilee> !ask | xee
<ubottu> xee: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xee> oh ok
<futuragora> share
<madprops> !nicotine | futuragora
<xee> i am looking for someone to be my partner in facebook page
<xee> i made that page for UBUNTU spread
<wilee-nilee> ! ot | xee
<ubottu> xee: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<EDocToor> I have a LAN with many computers a gaming and two ubuntu computers on Ubuntu one the IP is lets say 198.168.1.100 and on Ubuntu the IP is 198.168.1.101 ... Ok on the 100 computer I can type localhost and get my webpage... but what if I am on the second ubuntu computer... can I access the localhost of the 098.168.1.100? If so what do I need to know.. or need to type
<Nick119119> Hey guys! How do I switch .jar files to open with Java? When I click the openwith tab it shows archive manager and a load of files unrelated to Java, but if I rightclick and 'openwith' It shows java
<Nick119119> Java just doesn't show up to make it default
<sere> Question : whats the best way to hide your ip.. are the any free solutions
<holstein> !ot | sere try a security channel
<ubottu> sere try a security channel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<midgetsp> I have ubuntu 8.04 which has an old (2.6.3) version of mdadm in its package repo. what is the simplest way to get a newer mdadm on my box?
<Guest56151> just installed 13.04, had plymouth 0.8.8-Oubuntu6 crash? anyone have this problem?
<holstein> midgetsp: i would upgrade to a supported OS
<midgetsp> holstein: that's the easiest way?
<holstein> midgetsp: thats what i call the easy way..
<Nick119119> How can I make something to do java -jar somefile.jar yada yada, like a .bat file in windows?
<sere> midgetsp: you can build your own package if needed.. so you dont have to upgrade your whole system and it would be alot quicker!
<fungus_> so i thought all the problems i was having with green and purple half sized video windows was my intel 855gm video card... nope its flash player. i am running lubuntu 13.04 since i was under the impression that it would run much nicer than windows xp on my old toshiba sattelite s155 lappy. boy was i wrong! this has been a horrible experience and i am very quikly losing my faith in linux entirely.
<bigroomsmallhous> i think ubuntu is popular with the ladies
<fungus_> my father told me linux was a bad idea but since he wouldnt give me the xp cd here i am a week later and still screwed
<fungus_> i would very much like to prove him wrong... any help with this flash issue
<jrbass> fungus: ubuntu is great
<midgetsp> sere: how would I go about that?
<bigroomsmallhous> who is your father?
<fungus_> surprisingly enough i uninstalled flash (says mozzilla and ive been using chromium) youtube worked! displayed message at top install flash player but dissapeared and played fine
<bigroomsmallhous> the ladies love ubuntu
<jrbass> fungus: i just installed it on an old Dell 4550 with an AGP radeon 128mb, and it works great
<fungus_> but now it wont
<fungus_> i got to watch one video
<fungus_> all the flash versions r for firefox it seems
<sere> midgetsp: checkinstall is pretty simple... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<Diamondcite> fungus_: Which browser did you view flash properly with once? Chrome or Mozilla?
<fungus_> chromium
<Diamondcite> fungus_: Supposedly, chrome has it's own built in flash while firefox uses flash plugin installer
<jrbass> yea, what ^ said
<fungus_> supposedly... but when i uninstalled mozilla chromium and flash... reinstalled chromium says missing plugin
<fungus_> so i tried uninstalling chromium and running firefox with flash plugin purple and green half sized screen
<Diamondcite> fungus_: Was hardware acceleration enabled? If so possibly try to turn it off.
<fungus_> cant... when i right click in window and settings the screen opens up to disable but i cannot change anything on menu screen
<Diamondcite> fungus_: How about re-installing flashplugin-installer and trying chrome once more?
<holstein> fungus_: chrome, not chromium.. has its own flash, if you would like to test
<sere> Question : whats an easy way to hide ip with ubuntu... i know i can use a proxy and i know a few other methods but im wanted a more native way with ubuntu .. something from the repos.. i came across a few ubuntu docs about this but cant seem to find them now
<fungus_> so try chrome?
<holstein> sere: that is not an "on topic" question here.. if you google that, you would likely come up with tor..
<holstein> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<fungus_> no packages for chrome
<holstein> fungus_: you download chrome from the chrome site.. the .deb
<wilee-nilee> fungus_, Chrome can be found on the web
<sere> holstein: how can it not be on topic if there is ubuntu software for doing this and ubuntu docs.. thats like saying dont ask for nvidia or support for playing movies ?
<fungus_> and i can run with linux?
<fungus_> yeah looks like
<wilee-nilee> fungus_, When removing apps, if you do not purge the config and main file stays
<holstein> sere: refer to the link i gave..
<fungus_> ah...
<fungus_> so essentially my system is currupt as hell
<wilee-nilee> fungus_, So for example if  wanted to remove firefox it would be sudo apt-get purge firefox
<wilee-nilee> darn i key only works half the time.
<sere> holstein: thanks and sorry if i am off topic
<fungus_> unfortunatly i have been on a downlaoding and uninstalling spree trying desperatly anything to fix this problem
<holstein> fungus_: how did the chrome browser work?
<k-stz> If a driver works on 2.6, it won't work on kernel 3.2 right? If I have
<k-stz> 	the source code can I just compile it for 3.2?
<fungus_> downloading right now like 1 min left
<fungus_> 2 mins
<holstein> k-stz: you can try it and see.. but if the creator doesnt guarantee, then its not garanteed, or made to work with 3.2
<Ben64> fungus_: disable hardware acceleration in flash, might solve your problem
<fungus_> i hope it works... than ill reinstall lubuntu (minimal this time) and use chrome
<fungus_> cant
<fungus_> cant change settings
<Ben64> why not
<holstein> fungus_: what settings? where?
<sere> fungus_: chromium is the open source version of chrome.. why not use that since your running an open source distro? alot better support..
<fungus_> sigh
<holstein> sere: i suggested it due to the included flash version.. as a troubleshooting step
<fungus_> *slams head against wall*
<k-stz> holstein: what is more probable to work, compiling the source code, or use the compiled driver from 2.6?
<fungus_> support?!
<Ben64> fungus_: i gave you a suggestion. try it
<holstein> k-stz: ask the creator of the software
<fungus_> alright when i right click the flash window and than settings i cannot click the box to disable acceleration
<fungus_> the screen is half sized green and purple and thats it
<fungus_> i can pause and play nothing else
<holstein> fungus_: i think he is referring to 3d acceleration.. in the system, not in flash
<fungus_> well great how do i do that
<Ben64> no in flash
<holstein> fungus_: in chrome? you have that behavior?
<Ben64> try it on a youtube video
<Chocolatey> Heya! So I want to set jars to open with java by default, but java doesn't appear in the openwith menu, How do I get it there? I have java 7
<fungus_> forgive me for being crass but i kinda need relativly specific instructions because if i knew how to do that i would have
<fungus_> installing chrome now
<miamispurs> hi, how do i install macchanger on ubuntu  13.04. terminal and ubuntu software center couldn't find "macchanger"
<Chocolatey> I can right click and open with java, so that means it's recomended, but I can't make it default cause it's not in the full openwith menu
<sere> holstein: oh ok.. i missed your comment :x i remember seeing a flash bug about fullscreen not working properly i dunno if that might help ya
<fungus_> like i said im simply looking for a lightweight out of the box FUNCTIONAL os for my old lappy 40 gig hdd 1gig ram
<splinter7011> miamispurs i assume you want to change your mac address, you can do that through network manager without any more programs
<miamispurs> splinter7011: yes, i want to change my MAC address. Thanks for the tip on network manager. will try it now. :-)
<splinter7011> no worries mate
<holstein> fungus_: have realistic expectations... flash is notoriously bad.. i think you'll see the best case scneario with chrome, since it has the *only* up to date version of flash for linux
<miamispurs> splinter7011: when u say "network manager", is that the same thing as "network connections"?
<fungus_> after trying ubuntu xubuntu kubuntu and much research decided lubuntu... supposedly the lightest functional os especially designed for coms older than mine
<holstein> fungus_: they are all ubuntu.. the same kernel. same repos
<miamispurs> in terminal, what command will let me see my MAC address?
<fungus_> worked great on xp
<holstein> fungus_: what i am talking about is flash.. flash is *not* designed for older computers like yours.. it progresses..
<holstein> fungus_: the XP support is irrelevant, since the drivers are not made necessarily for your hardware under linux.. and flash is certainly not
<fungus_> never had a problem with xp just com was getting swamped and i wanted something more lightweight and functional and people ranted about how lubuntu gave their pc a complete overhall speading it up
<houser> Hello. In my browser (chromium) i get an error saysing Could not load Java Plug-in 1.7.0_21 How can i fix that? I need this to access vital information on the internet
<holstein> !java | houser
<ubottu> houser: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<fungus_> opening chrome... *crosses fingers*
<houser> holstein, i know this, and i have already installed both jre and sdk
<wilee-nilee> fungus_, There are lighter linux OS than lubuntu, puppylinux, damn small linux and some others.
<holstein> houser: you can see that java is enabled in the browser, though i would turn it off when you are done
<houser> holstein, i can easily do man java in my terminal
<fungus_> HELL YEAH!
<bigroomsmallhous> in anyones opinion what was the best ubuntu in recent mediocrity?
<houser> holstein, it is enabled yes, yet it cannot be loaded
<Diamondcite> fungus_: How reliant are you on a graphical interface?
<fungus_> very
<Diamondcite> fungus_: Dang, the more resources spent on looks the heavier =/
<wilee-nilee> ! ot | bigroomsmallhous
<ubottu> bigroomsmallhous: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<houser> holstein, why cant it load the java plugin?
<holstein> houser: how do you know it is enabled? what is the error message?
<fungus_> video playing amazing in chrome
<fungus_> wow
<houser> holstein, error message is: Could not load Java Plug-in 1.7.0_21
<fungus_> a whole week of wasted time... all i had to do was install chrome
<houser> holstein, I know because it used to work fine and suddently it dont
<fungus_> i thank u so very much
<houser> holstein, it keeps telling me to upgrade java
<houser> holstein, but i was under the impression that the packet manager should keep things updated for me
<fungus_> yeah other sites working great too
<fungus_> wow
<bigroomsmallhous> what is the best ubuntu?
<xangua> !best | bigroomsmallhous
<ubottu> bigroomsmallhous: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<holstein> houser: at the link i gave you, you see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#Oracle_Java_7 where there are ways of having the most current version, if you need it
<fungus_> alright time to reinstall so i have a nice fresh unadulterated os functioning like i want
<bigroomsmallhous> technical question : ubuntu bot told me firefox was the bet ubuntu how do i fix that
<holstein> bigroomsmallhous: bet?
<fungus_> btw... besides music video and web i dabble in mmorpgs (played the hell out of dungeons and dragons online. and started getting into everquest) anything cool for linux
<holstein> !ot | fungus_
<ubottu> fungus_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wilee-nilee> holstein, Nice to see assisting on this channel lately. ;)
<fungus_> alright... thank u so much as my faith is now restored in linux (somewhat) and i can now show my dad that i did it...
<fungus_> such a simple fix too.... wow
<sere> fungus_: heres a few : http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/category/gaming
<bigroomsmallhous> how do i list rooms on the server
<bigroomsmallhous> using IRC
<somsip> !alis | bigroomsmallhous
<ubottu> bigroomsmallhous: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<theadmin> bigroomsmallhous: In general, /list. On Freenode there's thousands of channel, so I recommend using alis as somsip said.
<houser> holstein, when i follow that link, i come to: http://www.duinsoft.nl/packages.php?t=en and i download the .bin file and do sh update-sun-jre.bin. then a lot of stuff happens and in the end it says cp: cannot create regular file `/usr/share/update-sun-jre/support.tar.gz': No such file or directory
<holstein> houser: i use a ppa.. the webupdate ppa for the current java
<THE_DUDEZ0R> what's wrong with this command? "sudo iptables add reject src-ip 173.194.55.0/24 in"
<houser> holstein, i really think java is a big mess :/
<THE_DUDEZ0R> I get iptable complaining about "add", saying unkwnown attribute or something like that
<holstein> houser: i try and avoid it, and flash.. but if you need them, you need them..
<houser> holstein, problem is that banks and all public institutions in my country require java :/
<theadmin> houser: Sun has been dead for ages, so anything with "sun" in the name is suspicious at best. You can get Oracle Java from java.com but I recommend using apt-get and install openjdk-7-jre
<MinecraftRocks> fail
<MinecraftRocks> how do I join a different channel?
<theadmin> MinecraftRocks: /join #channelname
<roger21> /j #pouet
<somsip> MinecraftRocks: /j #channelname
<MinecraftRocks> kk thx
<houser> holstein, Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: eugenesan java
<roger21> can i change the keys of my openssh server?
<holstein> houser: i always just refer to the link i gave.. and get the lastest versions
<houser> holstein, sure thats the link im trying to use
<houser> holstein, but its not working
<fungus_> although unfortunatly i still suspect to have problems with my intel 855gm chipset and gaming... ill have to cross that bridge later
<roger21> how does it works anyway, i install sshd does it creates keys @ install ?
<holstein> houser: is it not working just for that one site? have you tried another browser? firefox?
<houser> holstein, last time i tried FF with java which is quite some time ago it crashed, which is why i use chromium for java
<Manju> Hi, I am using Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS Server with PHP Version 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.19 Apache/2.2.14 (Ubuntu).
<holstein> houser: it literally wont hurt you to try as a troubleshooting step
<Manju> I am login to the server via putty. I want upgrade to php 5.4. I could not find the correct code for it from Google. I am not expert in Linux. Please help me step by step. When I run #apt-get upgrade Comand, comes faild message on following page. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5785298/
<holstein> Manju: the easy way for me, would be to just upgrade to a supported ubuntu version.. 12.04 for example
<fungus_> yeah playing a simple 3d chess game... EXTREMELY choppy and laggy
<somsip> !info php5 precise
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.6 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB
<theadmin> somsip: 10.04 is Lucid... :D
<theadmin> !info php5 lucid
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.19 (lucid), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<fungus_> i think im just screwed with this intel 855gm chipset
<somsip> theadmin: holstein recommend 12.04, thats php 5.3.10 and OP wants 5.4
<theadmin> fungus_: Yeah, Intel is no good for 3D, no matter the OS
<Hyperiant> I need help making a script executable by double-click; does anybody know how to do that?
<theadmin> somsip: Ah
<holstein> somsip: what was from the last time he posted, and said he was running 8.04
<theadmin> holstein: 10.04 server IS supported
<holstein> theadmin: yes.. i was remembering the last time.. and responding
<somsip> holstein: you'd dead right though - he needs an upgrade to a newer version
<holstein> wont hurt :)
<Manju> versions 10.04 LTS (server) also still supoted product
<holstein> Manju: correct.. you stated 8.04 last time you asked that question
<somsip> Manju: that doesn't mean it's gets new versions of software - just bugfixes
<theadmin> Manju: You are correct, Lucid is still supported on servers, but upgrading to newer software on this version may be a pain. It is, after all, over 3 years old
<fungus_> well played everquest with xp... i have an old dell d800 it has intel chipset and a sister nvidia. want to install lubuntu on her but cant cause something about pae?
<holstein> fungus_: again, the XP support is irreleant
<holstein> irrelevant*
<somsip> Manju: so you either need to use 12.10, 13.04 or a PPA, and you will be lucky to get a PPA that works given that...
<theadmin> fungus_: PAE? If the laptop doesn't support PAE, your best bet is the Netinstall image
<somsip> !ppa | Manju
<ubottu> Manju: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<fungus_> read something about that... i think i can use 12.04 right?
<theadmin> fungus_: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads - see the netinstall section. You can install all Ubuntu versions through the netinstall, not just Ubuntu itself
<theadmin> fungus_: That is, Lubuntu, Xubuntu and so on as well
<wilee-nilee> +1 net install
<theadmin> fungus_: Just get the no pae image
<houser> holstein, icedtea6-plugin i think thats the name of the jre i have been using so far which for some reason is not working any longer
<Manju> I am using this server for moodle. actualy i want upgrade moodle to last version
<Hyperiant> I know how to execute scripts via the terminal, but for some reason every time I double-click my script it opens gedit instead of executing it
<Hyperiant> I've made it executable, but it doesn't run
<holstein> houser: i stopped using that when it stopped working for me.. use the version that theadmin suggested apt-get and install openjdk-7-jre
<Manju> moodle 2.5 Requires: PHP 5.3.3
<theadmin> houser: For the web plugin, you'll need the icedtea-7-plugin
<holstein> Manju: this is kind of OT, but its handy, and works live, if you are in a hurry http://www.turnkeylinux.org/moodle
<Manju> but iam testing this upgrade not in production sever
<houser> theadmin,  actually what i can see is that i have  icedtea-7-jre-jamvm installed using dpkg -l
<somsip> Manju: then you need 12.04 or newer
<theadmin> houser: Eh, the jamvm version isn't a great idea, get the plain one
<houser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5785891/
<Hyperiant> More accurately, I'm trying to make it so that Nautilus is able to alter permissions and change file attributes; by default, every time I try to do this, Nautilus tells me I'm not the owner and don't have permission
<houser> theadmin, ok so i remove that one?
<theadmin> houser: Yesh, sudo apt-get purge icedtea-7-jamvm && sudo apt-get install icedtea-7-plugin
<Hyperiant> And Nautilus won't let me copy to certain folders, either
<Nick119119> Alright guys, this might be a stupid question but I need to ask it. I've managed to get into my root account, changed the password and all that. How do I make it so my other account with all my stuff on it has root access?
<somsip> !sudoers | Nick119119
<bigroomsmallhous> sudo
<silv3r_m00n> i am running 13.04 inside virtualbox, its quite slow, very sluggish
<roasted> Question - does anybody know with rsync exclude lists if I need to put the full path of each exclude in the list, or do I just need to put the sub dirs from the source in the exclude list?
<theadmin> Nick119119: ...Don't use root accounts, use sudo
<somsip> Nick119119: take a look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<Hyperiant> I'm aware that I can use the terminal to do these things, but I'm also aware that Nautilus (with root) can also do these things
<theadmin> silv3r_m00n: You'll need to enable 3D acceleration in the VM properties and maybe give it more video memory
<theadmin> Hyperiant: gksudo nautilus
<theadmin> Hyperiant: Then do whatever
<houser> theadmin, thank you....icedtea-7-plugin worked
<Nick119119> I use sudo, but I'm trying to make a .desktop file executable and it keeps saying "Does user have root access?"
<theadmin> houser: Tada
<houser> theadmin, wow...thats really a mess
<houser> theadmin, 100000 different java packages....how hard can it be to make just a single
<Hyperiant> theadmin: gksudo nautilus is run from the terminal; I've written a script: "gksudo -m nautilus" and saved it to a .sh file, but double-clicking it doesn't run it
<houser> theadmin, anyway, thx
<silv3r_m00n> theadmin: let me check
<theadmin> houser: Some apps only run with Java 6 (Minecraft for example), some need Java 7, and then there are the web plugins (icedtea) and alternative Java implementations such as jamvm and so on
<Hyperiant> theadmin: I want to make this into a button for the sidebar, but unless I can get it to run on click, that isn't going to happen
<theadmin> houser: All makes sense to me
<silv3r_m00n> theadmin: it became even slower, gave it 3d acceleration, 128mb video mem, 2gb ram, 2 cores
<iceroot> theadmin: minecraft is running fine with java7 :)
<theadmin> iceroot: Oh, good to hear, didn't last time I tried
<theadmin> iceroot: Was long ago tho
<Sector_0> Can someone help me get my wecam working on ubuntu 12.04?
<theadmin> silv3r_m00n: ...hamsters.
<silv3r_m00n> theadmin: hmm, may be i need to install guest additions
<theadmin> silv3r_m00n: Oh, that'd help
<iceroot> theadmin: openjdk7 of course :) never tried this evil oracle java7
<Hyperiant> In Windows you can execute .bat files by simply double-clicking them; unless I'm mistaken, it's possible to do this with .sh files in Ubuntu, but nobody seems to know how
<theadmin> iceroot: Well, duh :)
<Sector_0> it's a generic webcam so I won't be able to give you a brand name
<Sector_0> dmesg shows te webcam is connected and everything but then lsusb doesn't show it
<Sector_0> and as you would expect it doesn't work with any apps
<theadmin> Hyperiant: In the filemanager settings, check the "Executable Text Files" is set to "Run executable files when they are opened" or "Ask every time", like this: http://i.imgur.com/siQ9KNu.png
<houser> theadmin, web plugins and alternaive plugins? require java 6 or 7...what ever happened to backward compatibility and user-friendly programs? Java is getting even worse than ruby :/
<theadmin> houser: Not as bad as Python
<George_> Hello, does anyone know why the Ubuntu 12.04 Recovery Mode feature isn't working on a Macbook? It simply shows a black screen.
<houser> theadmin, python is way better
<theadmin> houser: Nah, Python 2 stuff doesn't work in Python 3 at all most of the time
<theadmin> houser: Then there's also a load of libraries etc...
<iceroot> Hyperiant: of course its possible on GNU/Linux too but on GNU/Linux the exstension .sh is unimportant, because a script can also be named "ping" without ".sh" normally scripts on GNU/Linux dont have an extension
<Hyperiant> theadmin: How do I get to File Manager settings?
<theadmin> Hyperiant: Eh, depends on your Ubuntu version, what are you running?
<Hyperiant> theadmin: 13.04
<iceroot> Hyperiant: ping, top, apt-get, vim, emacs, df    as you see, no extensions for that programs
<houser> theadmin, the amount of time i have used python i didnt have any problems...but i didnt try different versions of it like 2 and 3
<theadmin> Hyperiant: Open the filemanager, then Files -> Preferences in the top bar
<theadmin> iceroot: emacs isn't a program, it's an operating system ;)
<iceroot> theadmin: without a good editor :)
<George_> I can't boot into recovery mode to change my password, i'm fucked. I've also already tried using a usb stick as well with no luck.
<iceroot> theadmin: but if i am correct emacs has a vim-mode :)
<theadmin> iceroot: Yeah, is called "evil mode"
<iceroot> theadmin: ;)
<Hyperiant> theadmin, iceroot: Okay, now I have a new problem; my script to open gksudo nautilus doesn't actually function
<theadmin> iceroot: But what's the point?
<wilee-nilee> ! Language | George_
<ubottu> George_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<theadmin> Hyperiant: Does it start with #!/bin/bash? Has to.
<iceroot> theadmin: just the normal editor flamewar ;)  everything fine
<George_> sorry
<Hyperiant> theadmin: Yes, it does
<iceroot> Hyperiant: chmod +x scriptname
<theadmin> Hyperiant: Hmmm... Can I of seeings script?
<iceroot> Hyperiant: it must be executable
<theadmin> Hyperiant: Pastebinit please
<George_> how long does ubuntu boot from Live CD usually take?
<iceroot> George_: depending on the system. here it takes maybe 30-60 seconds
<Hyperiant> theadmin, iceroot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5785914
<theadmin> George_: Around a minute or two for me, for the DVDs even slower
<Manju> ok how can i upgrade 10.04 to 12.04
<George_> Hmm. I've Read forums where its taken a long time on Mac especially, however, this is taking so long I think its not working.
<theadmin> Hyperiant: That doesn't have the actual command... Remove the -m
<iceroot> !upgrade | Manju
<ubottu> Manju: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Hyperiant> iceroot: It's allowed as executable
<theadmin> Hyperiant: Or something like this: gksudo -m "Enter password to run nautilus as root: " nautilus
<Hyperiant> theadmin: I removed the -m but it still doesn't run
<George_> I've also tried esc on boot and editing grub by deleting ro splash and adding rw=/bin/sh. I even tried deleting "quiet", I just get a black screen of death after Ubuntu tries to initialize.
<theadmin> Hyperiant: Hm..
<theadmin> Hyperiant: Works for me, a simple #!/bin/bash followed by gksudo nautilus
<George_> I forgot passwd
<Hyperiant> theadmin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5785918
<theadmin> Hyperiant: Something like that'll do yeah
<Hyperiant> It still doesn't work though
<theadmin> Hyperiant: Is gksudo actually installed? Does it work from a terminal?
<Hyperiant> I was under the impression gksudo was packaged with Ubuntu
<theadmin> Hyperiant: gksudo is not preinstalled on Raring (as all built-in GUI apps use PolicyKit nowadays)
<roger21> can someone do me a tasksel --task-packages openssh-server pls
<George_> Thank you
<Hyperiant> PolicyKit?
<Manju> I hav not desktop interface. I am login only via putty
<theadmin> Hyperiant: Some new crazy authenication mechanism
<theadmin> Hyperiant: Long story short you need to "apt-get install gksu"
<Manju> how can i upgrade 10.04 tpo 12.04
<theadmin> Manju: sudo do-release-upgrade
<George_> Can anyone help me boot into recovery mode please lol
<tones> theadmin, will that really work? thought it was best to do a clean install from one lts to the next
<theadmin> George_: Try appending "text" to the GRUB commandline
<Manju> sudo: command not found
<theadmin> Manju: Ehwut. Are you sure this is an Ubuntu system?
<iceroot> Manju: cat /etc/issue
<theadmin> tones: Upgrades work without problems for me most of the time.
<George_> ok
<Hyperiant> theadmin: Hip hip hoorah, it actually works; now to figure out where Ubuntu stores its icons so I can change the icon for this script link
<somsip> Hyperiant: /usr/share/icons usually
<theadmin> Hyperiant: /usr/share/icons and /usr/share/pixmaps, the Nautilus one is under /usr/share/icons/48x48/apps/system-file-manager.png
<Manju> root@moodle /# cat /etc/issue
<Manju> Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS \n \l
<theadmin> Hyperiant: (replace 48x48 with your launcher icon size for best effect)
<George_> theadmin: I'm still trying to boot from an Ubuntu Live CD, if it takes another 15-20min i'll reboot and hit escape but what do you mean by "Try appending "text" to the GRUB commandline"
<theadmin> George_: Just like you did with the rw thing, but simply add "text" at the end (no quotes)
<George_> 'text'*, and thank you :)
<somsip> Manju: er...already logged in as root? Just 'do-release-upgrade'. But care and backup first!
<Manju> I am login ssh
<Hyperiant> theadmin: Weird, it won't let me drag the link into the launcher
<theadmin> Hyperiant: Hm I'm not sure that'd work, might need to add it to the menu first (use alacarte, should be preinstalled)
<theadmin> Anyway, be back in a few minutes
<Hyperiant> ...what menu
<Hyperiant> rofl
<Hyperiant> oh, and it isn't preinstalled
<Manju> I am testing on test clone server
<Manju> no risk
<Manju> not production server
<yva> is there  way to make super-W show all the windows, not just the one from the current workspace?
<w30>  /part
<Manju> root@moodle /# do-release-upgrade
<Manju>  -bash: do-release-upgrade: command not found
<Manju> I am biginer for linux pls help me
<bigroomsmallhous> how can i tar from a protected cd anyone?
<bigroomsmallhous> to my  **    /
<roger21> do it outside
<bigroomsmallhous> and then
<bigroomsmallhous> to go to " / "
<George_> theadmin: I tried adding text to the end of the line the GRUB menu, i'm still getting a black screen of death
<George_> trying again with deleting "quiet" option
<George_> Sample problem
<George_> :(
<George_> Same*
<Ben64> George_: you should be able to select recovery mode in grub
<George_> I am but after selecting it, a lot of white text is ran and then it gets to a black screen
<Ben64> George_: what happened that you need to recover?
<Manju> hello, can some one help me . thanks
<George_> I disabled my user with adduser -l and it was the only root user...
<Ben64> George_: there is no -l option for adduser...
<George_> This sucks bro I host so many websites I need to get into recovery mode
<George_> useradd*
<Ben64>       -l, --no-log-init
<Ben64>            Do not add the user to the lastlog and faillog databases.
<Ben64> anyway, can you still boot into the system normally
<George_> sudo passwd -l <username>*
<George_> sorry bro
<Ben64> make up your mind
<George_> lol
<Ben64> that just locks the password, doesn't disable the user
<George_> I tried unlocking it, says i'm not in /etc/sudoers file.
<Ben64> what is the output of "groups"
<George_> hold on rebooting
<George_> getting black screen on ubuntu boot ...........
<George_> checked grub menu
<Nick119119> Hey guys! Just a quick question. Usually on this laptop I use soemthing called Razer Gamebooster, is there anything like it for Ubuntu?
<faihasai> question: how to rout audio directly into a mic?
<decci> I am trying to follow http://oxpedia.org/wiki/index.php?title=Open-Xchange_Installation_Guide_for_Ubuntu_12.04. While adding the repo and running apt-get update I am getting this error: W: GPG error: http://download.opensuse.org  Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 0EB11CDE44F9512B
<backwards> hi
<Daughain> Morning, all.
<erek> im having a massive problem where an app through apt-get fails to install, " kdenlive : Depends: libmlt5 but it is not going to be installed"
<George_> Ubuntu stuck on white and orange loading screen after Live CD "Try Ubuntu"
<wilee-nilee> decci, http://oxpedia.org/index.php?title=Importing_OX_Buildkey
<decci> wilee-nilee: Its not working
<wilee-nilee> decci, This link is from a older other link with 8.04 be careful.
<decci> wilee-nilee: sudo wget http://software.open-xchange.com/oxbuildkey-community.pub sudo apt-key add - < oxbuildkey-community.pub sudo apt-key list
<decci> wilee-nilee: I tried it but still the same error
<decci> wilee-nilee: W: GPG error: http://download.opensuse.org  Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 0EB11CDE44F9512B
<wilee-nilee> decci, Problem is I don't think this is withn support of this channel, you might try ##linux
<decci> wilee-nilee: okay
<decci> wilee-nilee: I wonder where can I get it for Ubuntu 12.04
<decci> wilee-nilee: But as the link mentions deb http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/server:/OX:/ox6.22:/backend/xUbuntu_12.04/ /
<wilee-nilee> decci, Not sure, I have not messed with servers so beyond me.
<decci> wilee-nilee: thats for 12.04...still not working
<decci> wilee-nilee: http://web.archiveorange.com/archive/v/6r2m9UveTyizisOqjwlV
<erek> im having a massive problem where an app through apt-get fails to install, " kdenlive : Depends: libmlt5 but it is not going to be installed"
<decci> wilee-nilee: I tried this time: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 0EB11CDE44F9512B Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /tmp/tmp.RpRHigqIz9 --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --primary-keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 0EB11CDE44F9512B gpg: requesting key 44F9512B from hkp server keys
<lokus> hi.. i run 10.04, and i'm wondering why my default repo provides a libcurl3, and libcurl4-gnutls-dev, but not libcurl4-gnutls?
<decci> wilee-nilee: gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found. gpg: Total number processed: 0
<tupac_amaru> hola
<wilee-nilee> lokus, This a server or with a desktop?
<somsip> !info libcurl lucid
<ubottu> Package libcurl does not exist in lucid
<Kartagis> !find libcurl lucid
<ubottu> Found: libcurl-ocaml, libcurl-ocaml-dev, libcurl3, libcurl3-dbg, libcurl3-gnutls
<Kartagis> somsip: ^
<somsip> Kartagis: yeah - I was just wondering what versions it might suggest. But it didnt
<Hyperiant> I'm not getting any audio through my front headphone jack with Ubuntu 13.04
<Eargasm> Hello, I cant connect to this wifi after i messed up playing with connecting it thru terminal, the WAP name has spaces with it, so I tried with sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "My Wifi Network" key "thepassword"
<Eargasm> Now I cant connect even thru network manager
<lshkn> hi all, it's possibly to minimize files in mc (Midnight Commander) while editing and then switch between this files
<lshkn> ?
<mathfreak> Eargasm: Have you tried deleting the wireless network entry?
<Eargasm> mathfreak: yes i deleted the that profile too, but it aint work
<mathfreak> Eargasm: hmmm. What does ifconfig -a say?
<buu> lshkn: Have you tried ctrl-z?
<Eargasm> mathfreak: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5786050/
<lshkn> buu: not work
<buu> lshkn: dunno. use bash then.
<mathfreak> Eargasm: Does wlan0 show up if you just use ifconfig?
<Eargasm> mathfreak: yes
<lshkn> buu:  i work to some
<lshkn> oops
<buu> Bash is your friend!
<decci> I have postfix running on Ubuntu machine. I need to redirect the mails stored to some different directory
<decci> I have a mount point as /Server01/MailStore/
<mathfreak> Eargasm: Is the network you're connecting to using WPA?
<Eargasm> mathfreak: no, WEP
<mathfreak> Eargasm: Ah. I'm stumped. Maybe someone else can give some advice. :S
<Eargasm> mathfreak: are there any error logs i can look up to regarding wireless network problem?
<mathfreak> Eargasm: Messages will most likely be in /var/log/syslog
<mathfreak> Eargasm: I guess another good spot to look would be /var/log/kern.log
<jccl1706> hi anyone knows any solution to this problem, connection: Failed to connect to socket / org/freedesktop/systemd1/private
<no-n> anybody ever got "keys:press any key to reboot" instead of "no errors found", after booting ubuntu usb installer and selecting "Check Integrity"?
<TheThorinium>  l
<jccl1706> hi anyone knows any solution to this problem, connection: Failed to connect to socket / org/freedesktop/systemd1/private
<levo> is there any way i delete KDE desktop without harming to my other things? ((my main desktop is unity on ubunutu 12.04))
<levo> and how
<levo> ?
<wilee-nilee> levo, Look at the playing around section in the left panel for removing desktops, be sure you are on the 12.04 page, when you use the list to to this. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/
<chispitas> fhifhifhfhf
<levo> wilee-nilee: i have lxde and am using it, does removing KDE affect lxde?
<chispitas> en si que hay gente
<wilee-nilee> levo, lxde installed in a ubuntu install?
<levo> ys
<levo> yes
<fu[tu}ro> quien es levo?
<levo> what the f*?
<levo> you meant: who is levo?
<fu[tu}ro> EN?
<fu[tu}ro> EN ESPAÑOL PLEASE
<fu[tu}ro> !!
<wilee-nilee> levo, You will have to look at the removal lists, they are basically to get to the one desktop, however !es
<wilee-nilee> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<fu[tu}ro> QUE ESTAS ABLANDO PRIMAA?
<levo> wilee-nilee: es means yes?
<fu[tu}ro> EN?
<wilee-nilee> levo, No look at the bot message
<fu[tu}ro> VEMO CON LOS ZOJOS
<the_drow> I kinda broke the ubuntu default python... I removed distribute and installed setuptools 0.7.x instead and now it can't find pkg_resources and generally causes trobule.
<wilee-nilee> levo, What desktop do you want in the end?
<levo> wilee-nilee: lxde
<levo> but i want the config settings unchanged
<levo> the site you've just offered has a install ubuntu-desktop at the end
<levo> i think it would remove all the destkops first and then install a new one
<wilee-nilee> levo, If you want just lubuntu you could do it with these list most likely, but the removal lists are not set to remove 2 out of 3 desktops at once.
<poee> Hi, I am running 12.04 in Gnome (no effects) mode and its not updating all the packages. when I try for a partial upgrade it says ubuntu desktop cannot be found, when I tried to install ubuntu desktop package using apt, it says it is already at the latest version
<levo> wilee-nilee:  libgtk2.0-cil : Depends: libmono-system-drawing4.0-cil (>= 1.0) but it is not going to be installed
<wasanzy> nagios is showing status on nagvis that, it is terribly confused
<wasanzy>  what could that be?
<wasanzy> I posted this on the nagios channel but looks like there is no one there to help
<phosphene> I recently had the same problem, try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<phosphene> that will force update the entire distro or something like that
<phosphene> worked for me
<airtonix> the_drow: next time be a good person and use virtualenv
<the_drow> airtonix: but setuptools is global
<airtonix> the_drow: not it's not. also why in the world would you use setuptools over distribute
<the_drow> airtonix: because it's now deprecated by setuptools 0.7. It has been merged back
<airtonix> the_drow: obviously not by system packages on ubuntu that require it.
<airtonix> the_drow: hence, virtualenv
<george> Hey I'm having trouble booting into recovery mode, I think i messed up my grub settings for it. Would someone please boot into grub on ubuntu by holding esc at restart when it tells you to. then scroll to recovery mode (second one down) and press e, then tell me the output of the line kernel please.
<airtonix> the_drow: http://mail.python.org/pipermail/distutils-sig/2013-March/020126.html
<the_drow> airtonix: but the merge has been completed
<user134> could anyone help me with a problem with dualbooting win7\ubuntu and partition MFT? it's a long question so I'm not sure if this is a correct place for those or should I go to the forums instead
<folorn> anyone know how to check what distro your using again from the terminal? :)
<wsnipex> lsb_release
<Ben64> might want to ask #linux ... but lsb_release -a will tell you if you're running ubuntu
<folorn> thanks wsnipex :)
<wsnipex> or cat /etc/os-release
<folorn> ty
<folorn> yep lucid :)
<natrixnatrix89> what's wrong with usb-creator-gtk?
<natrixnatrix89> it's crashing all the time..
<natrixnatrix89> Is it possible to write .iso to usb, using dd?
<natrixnatrix89> I tried it, but when booting I couldn't get past boot..
<natrixnatrix89> is it because it creates ISO filesystem?
<natrixnatrix89> I mean I couldn't get past GRUB
<natrixnatrix89> because when I press "Try ubuntu" or "install ubuntu" All I see is black screen and nothing happens
<phantum> hi
<histo> !nomodeset | natrixnatrix89
<ubottu> natrixnatrix89: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<natrixnatrix89> histo: also after installing with dd, And opening the device with gparted, I get this error: contains GPT signatures indicating that it has a GPT table. However, it has a fake msdos partition table as it should. Perhaps it was corrupted? Is this a GPT partition table?
<natrixnatrix89> could it be related?
<george> my recovery mode is broken and i get black screen on startup. Ubuntu live CD fails to "Try Ubuntu without downloading".
<george> I've tried all options for password recovery.
<george> Help
<histo> natrixnatrix89: it creates an iso filesystem on the usb the partition table won't exist.
<natrixnatrix89> ok.. so it's ok that there is no partition table?
<histo> george: What does the black screen have to do with password recovery?
<histo> natrixnatrix89: yes it's a hybrid image it should boot from usb after dd'ng the image to usb
<george> I need to boot into recovery mode which gives me a black screen, and the ubuntu Live CD fails.
<george> the live cd gets stuck with an I/O error on "Try Ubuntu without downloading"
<histo> george: What is wrong with your regular install that you need recovery mode or CD for?
<george> password reset
<histo> george: you can use any livecd /usb to do it. perhaps your cd went bad causing the IO errors
<george> i'll reburn it
<histo> george: boot any linux os. Mount your root partition and chroot there then passwd someuser   to reset their password
<natrixnatrix89> histo: Could it because there's something wrong with booting UEFI?
<histo> natrixnatrix89: are you trying to boot the 64bit version of ubuntu?
<natrixnatrix89> yes
<ActionParsnip> george: hold SHIFT at boot, select root recovery mode and you can password reset your user
<natrixnatrix89> and I have a laptop with UEFI
<george> Going to try that. Thank you.
<histo> natrixnatrix89: shouldn't be an issue, unless your system is 32bit only
<histo> natrixnatrix89: and your are using 12.04 or higher
<george> I held down shift with the recovery cd in and got "boot:"
<george> take out the CD?
<histo> george: I thought you said recovery mode gave you a black screen?
<george> it did
<george> recovery cd = ubuntu live cd sorry
<histo> natrixnatrix89: I would try booting with nomodeset option as described by ubottu as that could be the issue
<histo> george: oh boot off the harddrive to recovery mode as stated above (using shift etc..).
<napa_polarbear> anybody know how 2 link evlution 2 firefox in kbuntu?
<natrixnatrix89> histo: It didn't feel like it's display related.. as soon as blank screen appeared, also usb stopped blinking.. and nothing further happens..
<asharas> Hi all
<natrixnatrix89> It's like it has crashed or sth..
<asharas> need a big help
<george> ActionParsnip: shift key didn't work :(
<histo> natrixnatrix89: nomodeset is a display related setting
<histo> !details | asharas
<ubottu> asharas: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<george> I'm going to reburn a disk.
<asharas> I have an unkown IP on my local network, the IP it out of dhcp range, only a few packets sent and the MAC adress leads me to a samsung card, but dunno which
<george> thank you for the help
<asharas> also, it's my ISP's routeur and it's packet with a tv decoder, could it be this?
<asharas> packed
<Ben64> asharas: is this an ubuntu issue?
<george> I'll be back
<natrixnatrix89> histo: nomodeset didn't change anything..
<natrixnatrix89> I'm still at the blank screen
<histo> !md5sum | natrixnatrix89
<ubottu> natrixnatrix89: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<natrixnatrix89> I did a md5 summ..yes it's valid
<asharas> uuuh... not really Ben64 , sorry
<asharas> i'll find out elsewhere
<histo> natrixnatrix89: also what was the command you used to create the usb?
<asharas> sorry for disturbing guys
<Ben64> asharas: you could try #networking if its a networking question
<asharas> thanks
<asharas> bye!
<natrixnatrix89> dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=4M; sync
<_alpha_> an apport crash I'm getting is telling me the problem is a duplicate of https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1166432
<ubottu> Error: launchpad bug 1166432 not found
<_alpha_> but that URL just 404s
<_alpha_> how do I find the bug report it's referring to?
<histo> natrixnatrix89: what type of hardware is this machine?
<natrixnatrix89> histo: http://zenbook.asus.com/zenbook/?c=ux31a
<histo> natrixnatrix89: what version of ubuntu?
<histo> natrixnatrix89: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AsusZenbookPrime
<natrixnatrix89> histo 13.04
<lakhan> hi
<lakhan> Another web server daemon is already running.
<lakhan> how to overcome this problem
<somsip> lakhan: what are you trying to do?
<lakhan> trying to install xampp
<histo> natrixnatrix89: check the last link out I sent you.
<somsip> lakhan: and what web server is already running?
<oo_miguel> everytime I do aptitude upgrade one package encounters errors..
<lakhan> how do i find out?
<oo_miguel> grub-pc
<somsip> !aptitude | oo_miguel
<ubottu> oo_miguel: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and 12.04) as aptitude cannot  handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<lakhan> @somsip how do i find out
<somsip> lakhan: ps aux will show you all running processes
<lotuspsychje> is there a tweak to maximize so you can still see close/min/max buttons?
<oo_miguel> apt-get upgrade gives me the same error
<oo_miguel> dpkg: error processing grub-pc (--configure):
<lakhan> somsip: d-bus daemon
<somsip> lakhan: that's not a webserver
<lakhan> k how do i identify a web server. pls excuse me for i am new to linux environment
<lakhan> somsip:k how do i identify a web server. pls excuse me for i am new to linux environment
<histo> lakhan: is apache installed and running?  wth is xampp btw?
<lakhan> apache mysql php perl
<lakhan> package
<somsip> lakhan: so 'ps aux | grep apache' and see if anyting is already running
<energizer> I've got some weird-looking output from nethogs and I'd appreciate a look. I think it's got some IPs in it, should i post the screenshot?
<lakhan> root      9589  0.0  0.0  13580   928 pts/0    S+   14:40   0:00 grep --color=auto apache
<lakhan> yep it is
<somsip> lakhan: no, that's just the command you just ran. They usually look like ' 0:01 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
<lakhan> somsip:yep it is
<somsip> lakhan: if you think it's running, try stopping it with 'sudo service apache2 stop'
<somsip> lakhan: then try the resintall again. But I don't understand the need for XAMPP if you already have Apache installed...
<lakhan> somsip: i donot have apache running
<histo> lakhan: how are you installing xampp?
<lakhan> somsip: it is some other daemon server
<somsip> lakhan: paste the full output showing what you are doing that causes the original error to be shown
<somsip> !paste | lakhan
<ubottu> lakhan: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<histo> lakhan: netstat -tan | grep ':80'
<histo> !paste | energizer
<ubottu> energizer: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Joe_DM_> Hi Guys, Does anybody know a good way to run a command on boot as root?
<histo> Joe_DM_: /etc/rc.local
<Joe_DM_> histo: does not run as root
<somsip> Joe_DM_: add it to sudo crontab -e as '@reboot' instead of a time
<energizer> Screenshot from nethogs http://imgur.com/Jvv1RD5
<Joe_DM_> somsip: does not run as root :
<Joe_DM_> :(
<somsip> Joe_DM_: read again - *sudo* crontab -e
<histo> Joe_DM_: yes it does
<lakhan> somsip:http://paste.ubuntu.com/5786321/
<histo> Joe_DM_: what command are you trying to run?
<energizer> I don't expect any network activity, but my multiload indicator shows its going wild, so i checked nethogs, and there's all this stuff. What is that?
<Joe_DM_> histo: do I need to do a chmod or somthing to make it run as root. When the command runs it says "Command not found" which is the same error I get when running it as local user
<lakhan> histo:http://paste.ubuntu.com/5786323/
<histo> lakhan: probably because another instance of lampp or xampp is already running.
<cloneG> hello I am trying to use the grep command in shell but I cant find what I am looking for
<histo> Joe_DM_: What is the command?
<Rocker> Hello, I need to know if changing cpu governor to performance mode, will it increase power consumption and hence electricity bill?
<Joe_DM_> scstadmin -config /etc/scst.conf
<histo> cloneG: what are you looking for?
<lakhan> somsip:oh ty but now how do i check if it is?? :)
<somsip> lakhan: try commands like 'sudo service mysql status' with mysql and apache2, but like histo says, they're already running by the look of things.
<histo> Rocker: yes if you're currently throttling you cpu
<cloneG> the point is I would like to search for the tab <RotationObject> in all xml files in a folder
<cloneG> what to type exactly?
<Rocker> I'm just using the ondemand mode right now
<somsip> Joe_DM_: are you defining the full path to the command? Like not relying on $PATH being set, or using ~/
<histo> cloneG: grep '<RotationObject>' /path/to/xml/files/*
<cloneG> grep <RotationObject> *.xml seems to be not working
<lakhan> somsip: django's default sqlite3 service is probably running
<fspot> cloneG: you have to add the quotes like histo does
<Joe_DM_> somsip: command is exactly what i just typed. all absolute paths
<Rocker> I thought of trying performance mode because my cpu seem to be freezing for a few seconds intermittently when doing heavy taks
<cloneG> already in the directory I type:  grep '<RotationObject>' *.xml
<Rocker> i read ondemand mode can cause cpu stutters
<cloneG> and nothing happnes
<histo> cloneG: sorry you have to escape them possibly also with \<RotationObject\>
<energizer> If nobody has any ideas, I'm not even sure where to start looking into my weird IP connections. Thoughts? (http://imgur.com/Jvv1RD5)
<cloneG> this doesnt work either: $ grep \<RotationObjects\> *.xml
<lakhan> histo: django's default sqlite3 service is probably running
<histo> cloneG: add quotes
<cloneG> command not found thn
<cloneG> then*
<cloneG>  grep '\<RotationObjects\>' *.xml command not found
<cloneG> sudo perhaps?
<histo> cloneG: grep '\<RotationObjects\>' *.xml  or possibly grep -F '<RotationObjects>' *.xml
<cloneG> the first doesnt work
<cloneG> oh my fault
<cloneG> wrong tab
<cloneG> sorry
<yggdrasil> hi folks where do i place the firmware for a wireless card ?
<histo> cloneG: both of those should work
<cloneG> it works but...still ovewhelming search
<histo> cloneG: what do you want to do exactly with the data perhaps there is a better way?
<cloneG> I need to find the one in position 1,  4609
<histo> cloneG: what do you mean by position 1,  4609?
<cloneG> line 1 column 4609
<cloneG> they are xml files to define objects physics in a simulator
<cloneG> I need to find the one containing a null <RotationOffset> in that position
<histo> cloneG: then why are you grepping for RotationObject?
<NotAGuest> asl?
<cloneG> wait I will show you
<cloneG> http://pastebin.com/a1nuTFLN
<cloneG> see that post?
<cloneG> I am trying to load a tar file....a backup file
<cloneG> but it suddenly stops with that message
<cloneG> so I am trying to find that rotationoffset expected and fix it
<cloneG> even deleting the object could be a fix...I guess
<histo> cloneG: let me think for a minute the most efficient way to do this.. While you wait feel free to ask in ##linux as all of this is way off topic
<cloneG> oh okay I didnt know that channel thanks
<joesavage> I have some static HTML files that I'm serving off my Ubuntu server, however I modify the HTML files around every 5 minutes which is causing reasonably high disk IO, and also means that the disk cache isn't doing its job very well -- I've been advised to put the files onto a RAM disk so I can write to them and read from them far more quickly for serving - how would I go about this?
<gordonjcp> joesavage: sounds like a lot of effort
<gordonjcp> joesavage: do you need to be modifying the files every few minutes?
<joesavage> gordonjcp: Every 5 minutes or so they get updated, yeah
<gordonjcp> joesavage: what from?
<gordonjcp> I'm wondering if maybe using some sort of cgi script would be a better fit there
<joesavage> gordonjcp: From a cron job that modifies a part of the files - I've got the whole system fleshed out and working to produce these files, and it's blazing fast to serve, but Disk IO gets hit a little
<histo> cloneG: are you looking for the file name or just to see if that exists?
<cloneG> hmmmm I dont really know what would be best...
<cloneG> I guess first finding it would be great
<grahamsavage> hey guys.. i have the following line in my ~/.profile      export PATH="$HOME/.rbenv/bin:$PATH"       however that path is not appearing
<grahamsavage> any idea why?
<cloneG> and then knowing the name would help find it using nautilus
<joesavage> gordonjcp: If I can move everything onto a RAM disk then doing the 5 minute modifications and also Apache's fetching of the files to serve should be even faster though -- I was under the impression it wasn't too hard to just push it up to the RAM
<ikonia> grahamsavage: what path ? and where is it not appearing
<histo> cloneG: well using awk maybe the best way
<histo> cloneG: see what ##linux says
<gordonjcp> joesavage: is /tmp mounted as /tmpfs?
<gordonjcp> joesavage: it should be, by default
<gordonjcp> s!/tmpfs/tmpfs/g
<cloneG> they seem too busy to answer
<ikonia> cloneG: no they are not
<joesavage> gordonjcp: *blank stare* - if it should be by default then it probably is
<gordonjcp> joesavage: tmpfs basically is a RAM disk that can be written out to swap if needed
<grahamsavage> ikonia: echo $PATH   gives /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin
<gordonjcp> joesavage: so, create your files in /tmp and serve them from there
<ikonia> cloneG: you've not asked and the channel is quiet - so I don't konw why you are making things up about them being too busy to answer
<ikonia> grahamsavage: ok - so first test, source your .profile file, and see if it updates it
<histo> cloneG: try with grep -m 1 .......
<histo> cloneG: should stop after 1 match
<joesavage> gordonjcp: Woah, so when you write files in tmp you're actually writing to RAM?
<gordonjcp> joesavage: maybe
<gordonjcp> joesavage: if there's space, yeah, if not it goes into swap
<histo> cloneG: also you never asked in ##linux
<grahamsavage> ikonia: should the .profile be executable?
<cloneG> I did!!!!
<ikonia> grahamsavage: doesn't matter at this time
<ikonia> cloneG: lies make baby jesus cry
<gordonjcp> *generally* it'll be RAM and if there's enough RAM to keep the things you're actively poking at around it will be RAM
<histo> grahamsavage: doesn't need to be
<gordonjcp> joesavage: clever stuff, eh
<ikonia> grahamsavage: just source it and lets see if it updates the path
<gordonjcp> joesavage: what server are you using?
<gordonjcp> *webserver
<joesavage> gordonjcp: Woah, I had no idea. Well that's insanely useful. So if I just push my files over to 'tmp' and do all the modification and migration in there, and then somehow link apache to serve from there, and I'm set!
<grahamsavage> what does "just source it" ... copy and paste?
<histo> cloneG: notice the two #  in ##linux
<joesavage> gordonjcp: Apache
<gordonjcp> joesavage: it's worth a shot
<cloneG> yep
<cloneG> two ##
<cloneG> asked again
<grahamsavage> if i copy and paste the line from .profile it works
<ikonia> histo: he's in ##linux and #linux won't let you join, it's just not being asked
<gordonjcp> joesavage: okay so create a <Directory> stanza that serves http://server/path/to/stuffthatchanges from /tmp/stuffthatchanges/
<ikonia> cloneG: you've not - I suspect you can't talk in that channel
<cloneG> ?
<cloneG> yeah
<histo> !register | cloneG
<ubottu> cloneG: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<cloneG> it says failed to
<ikonia> cloneG: right, so you didn't ask - because it's failed
<histo> cloneG: anyhoot using -m 1  will stop grep at the first match in each file
<ikonia> cloneG: you need to be registered to talk in ##linux - see the link ubottu just sent you
<joesavage> gordonjcp: Awesome, that's a really simple change with my current setup. So does 'tmp' get wiped every time I restart my machine or is it moved onto the hard disk?
<gordonjcp> joesavage: yes
<joesavage> gordonjcp: Yes? Which one?
<gordonjcp> joesavage: sorry, yes it's wiped
<rtuio> #ubuntu-server
<gordonjcp> joesavage: it's intended for temporary files, that you don't want hanging around between boots
<ikonia> grahamsavage:  . .profile
<joesavage> gordonjcp: Ah right. So how would I prevent all of my website just being lost every time my machine restarts?
<gordonjcp> joesavage: somewhere in your apache startup or even in the machine startup like /etc/rc.local you could bung a wee script to ensure that the /tmp/stuffthatchanges/ directory is created and has some "placeholder" content
<gordonjcp> joesavage: and then only serve the actual conten that changes from /tmp
<gordonjcp> *content
<cloneG> it doesnt seem to stop...It might not be such position
<joesavage> gordonjcp: But if the files are changing every 5 minutes and then my machine restarts, I'd lose all the changes. Specifically there are three files that all the changes can be derived from, I guess I can somehow hook when the machine is about to restart or shut down and copy those files elsewhere on the disk?
<grahamsavage> ikonia: crap
<grahamsavage> ikonia: it's because i was in as root
<gordonjcp> joesavage: right, but it'll be regenerated next time the cron job runs
<gordonjcp> joesavage: you'd have the same problem with a RAM disk too
<joesavage> gordonjcp: Previous changes matter though -- so if I push everything up to 'tmp', ensuring I back up the changefiles every time the machine is about to shut down, then I guess I should be safe.
<Kartagis> dpkg-query -l smb* lists smbfs but when I do sudo apt-get install smbfs I get smbfs has no installation candidate. any ideas what to do?
<gordonjcp> joesavage: tbh you'd be better whacking all that into a database and using something to fire that out into a template
<Ben64> Kartagis: the package smbfs stopped existing in 12.10
<ikonia> grahamsavage: there we go.
<joesavage> gordonjcp: I would tend to agree, but I've already written a whole bunch of the system and it seems like this will actually be the optimal solution in terms of speed and performance. So how can I check if tmp is mounted as /tmpfs?
<Ben64> joesavage: "mount"
<ozette> does ubuntu 12.04 come with gtk+ 2.0 ?
<ikonia> !info smbfs
<ubottu> Package smbfs does not exist in raring
<Yaku> ciao
<joesavage> Ben64: I wish I knew more about these things -- the lines I get related to tempfs are http://pastebin.com/KhMKr04w, does that mean /tmp works uses RAM or not?
<Yaku> !lista
<asharas> back again
<ubottu> Yaku: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Ben64> joesavage: see anything with "/tmp" ?
<asharas> which dns server should I put on a dns cache server interface?
<gordonjcp> joesavage: mount
<joesavage> Ben64: I don't think so
<Ben64> joesavage: then its not mounted as tmpfs
<joesavage> Ben64: Full output: http://pastebin.com/ijs0tFwy
<Kartagis> I'm having a dreadful problem. I can't mount any of the remote samba shares; either through /etc/fstab or CLI. I get permission denied. a relevant line in my /etc/fstab is //campus01/mtozses             /mnt/t            cifs        credentials=/root/.mtozses,uid=3339,gid=500    0    0. any ideas?
<ikonia> Kartagis: can you show me the manual mount line you are using
<Ben64> Kartagis: try it by hand first, then put it in fstab after it works
<ikonia> Kartagis: also why are you putting things in /root - that is for the root user that is locked on ubuntu
<Kartagis> sudo mount -t cifs //campus01/mtozses /mnt/t/ -o username=mtozses,password=password,uid=3339,gid=500
<Kartagis> brb, lunch
<ikonia> why ask for help if you then leave the channel ??
<Ben64> strange
<ikonia> what a total waste of time
<joesavage> gordonjcp: Dang, it looks like my /tmp isn't mapped to /tmpfs or whatever after all D: Any guides for doing this?
<Ben64> have you checked google? pretty easy with the keywords tmpfs tmp and ubuntu
<joesavage> Ben64: I had a quick search but it looked awfully confusing -- I'll take another look now actually
<Ben64> it goes in the fstab
<joesavage> Ben64: So it does -- that's not too hard. There we go.
<ashish> Hi
<joesavage> Ben64: gordonjcp: "tmpfs on /tmp type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid)" - Woo!
<magic_al> If I upgrade my Ubuntu to the next higher version, will my applications and the files work as before?
<Ben64> magic_al: maybe.
<magic_al> Ben64, means not for sure?
<magic_al> Ben64, ok thanks in that case I wait for an upgrade till my master thesis is finished :)
<Ben64> magic_al: can't really tell until you try. you should have backups. checking the newer version to see if the software still exists would be good too
<magic_al> exit
<asharas> quit
<grahamsavage> i did an sudo apt-get update and i got "GPG error: http://apt.ucis.nl current Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 3AD0973F8FB8E4CE"
<grahamsavage> what do i do?
<joesavage> gordonjcp: So which file should I hook the changefile backup to to make sure I don't lose the changefile in the tmp directory (which is hopefully now in the RAM)?
<grahamsavage> http://blog.netflowdevelopments.com/2012/04/29/ever-get-this-message-when-running-apt-get-update-the-following-signatures-couldnt-be-verified/  << i trie dthis and i got key not found on the server
<fylux_> Hi
<fylux_> I want to request the update of program in the Software Center, can I?
<ikonia> fylux_: log a bug on launchpad.net
<rtuio> hello there
<rtuio> how to set vbox guest
<rtuio> with proxy configuration ?
<aladdin> heyyoo people. anybody here from Melbourne Australia?
<aladdin> sorry for being offtopic here
<ActionPa1snip> aladdin: try in #ubuntu-offtopc
<aladdin> ActionPa1snip: cool. thanks mate
<aladdin> :)
<aladdin> i had a problem with printing on librecalc. the print result does print left indetation, maybe an inch is off from the left. btw my printer is 'brother'. anyone else had the same?
<alicerr> test
<bgardner> It worked
<Kartagis> back
<ActionPa1snip> woop
<joesavage> Ben64: If I need to backup a file from 'tmp' just before shutdown to make sure I don't lose it (so I'll put it on the hard disk somewhere), how should I go about that?
<subthalamus> Nobody at all seems to know anything about using ws-scan devices with ubuntu :( http://askubuntu.com/questions/310575/how-can-i-use-a-ws-scan-device-with-ubuntu-os-and-variants https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Rally
<Kartagis> ikonia: are you there?
<Kartagis> I tried by hand as well
<subthalamus> driving me nutz
<VictorCL> hi
<joesavage> *
<VictorCL> how can I make this command   find ./* -type f -mtime -4    skip folders that are named "cache"  ???
<somsip> VictorCL: you need the -name command line. try man find to get more detail
<histo> VictorCL: find . -name '*' -type f -mtime -4
<histo> VictorCL: you can add -note -name '*cache*'
<histo> VictorCL: sorry -not instead of -note typo
<VictorCL> ah
<VictorCL> will try
<jrib> VictorCL: use -prune, see examples in « man find »
<VictorCL> histo
<VictorCL> find ./* -type f -mtime -4 -not -name "cache"
<VictorCL> where should the -not go ?
<VictorCL> before -mtime?
<FloodBot1> VictorCL: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<histo> VictorCL: stop with ./*  just use . -name '*'
<histo> VictorCL: the proper command would be find . -name '*' -type f -mtime -4 -not -name '*cache*'
<histo> VictorCL: should work. Or use prune
<alexandergranase> I need help with my printer. Canon Pixma IP2700. I have done everything in the following guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1736064&page=2 but the printer still says "print complete" and nothing has been printed out when trying to print out documents. What can the problem be? Very glad if someone could help me.
<VictorCL> this worked  find . -path '*/cache/*' -prune -o  -type f -mtime -4 :)
<VictorCL> thanks
<histo> ughh
<histo> VictorCL: it shouldn't have
<VictorCL> mm it worked but not 100%
<VictorCL> still shows some cache folders
<jrib> VictorCL: don't match using your -path '*/cache/*'.... just use -name 'cache'
<histo> VictorCL: find . -path '*cache*' -prune -o -type f -mtime -4
<VictorCL> ok
<VictorCL> xD is a mess , histo with that command it finds evrything that is named cache
<joel135> Hello, I'm trying to ssh using the hostname of the server. On my laptop (joel-laptop), `ssh joel-laptop` works fine; so does `ssh 192.168.1.64` (ip address of desktop). However, `ssh joel-desktop` (hostname of desktop) does not work. It yields "ssh: Could not resolve hostname joel-desktop: Name or service not known". This problem is not ssh-specific; I get "No address associated with hostname" when running a c program using netdb.h for te
<joel135> sting.
<joel135> It *should* work, right?
<histo> VictorCL: find . -name '*cache*' -prune
<histo> VictorCL: add -o -print on the end
<histo> VictorCL: http://www.theunixschool.com/2012/07/find-command-15-examples-to-exclude.html  here I have an amazing headache right now and can't think
<joesavage_> If I have some files in 'tmp' (RAM) that I'm dealing with and need to backup, how do I go about making sure I hook a script to back the files up before the machine turns off and 'tmp' is cleared?
<histo> joesavage_: add joel-desktop  ip.address.of.it  to /etc/hosts  so you can resolve by hostname
<histo> joesavage_: cron job to rsync prior to shutdown
<VictorCL> thank u histo
<joesavage_> histo: What?
<joel135> histo, I thought that should happen automatically. thanks!
<histo> joesavage_: do you need it to run prior to shutdown? or just right now?
<histo> joel135: it would if you setup DNS differently on your network.
<joesavage_> histo: Prior to shutdown and restart (or whenever else 'tmp'/RAM is to be cleared)
<joel135> histo, do you mean I would need to change some setting on my router?
<histo> joel135: no you would have to have your DNS server just use /etc/hosts as it's much easier to manage
<histo> joel135: if it's a windows network you can use winbind and edit your /etc/nsswitch.conf  moving wins up the list of priorities
<Kroach> how can I send a NotifyOSD confirmation bubble?
<joel135> histo, OK thanks for clarifying.
<joesavage_> histo: Can a cron even do things prior ro shutdown?
<VictorCL> ok this worked     find . -type d -name "cache" -prune -o  -type f -mtime -5  -print
<histo> joesavage_: No now that I think about it you can only do @reboot
<histo> joesavage_: you'd have to write a shutdown script that rsync's tmp to some other location and then shuts down
<Cheery> whose idea that 'akirad' has been?
<Joe_DM_> joesavage:http://serverfault.com/questions/180816/scripted-shutdown-of-user-level-daemons-at-shutdown
<Cheery> with init script that reinserts it's own record into apt repository, it looks like malware
<joesavage_> Joe_DM_: So rc0.d is how you write shutdown scripts?
<VictorCL> I have thousands of outgoing connections from to my server to   190.93.241.75 and  190.93.240.75 and 190.93.242.75
<VictorCL> is there a way to know who is generatin this connections ?
<histo> joesavage_: no that would be reboot
<histo> joesavage_: /etc/rc6.d
<bgardner> VictorCL: Start by checking the ports in use and looking them up in /etc/services
<alexandergranase> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/michael-gruz/canon/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<alexandergranase> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/michael-gruz/canon/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<alexandergranase> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/michael-gruz/canon/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<alexandergranase> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<stgg> how to check if samba is running or installed
<histo> joesavage_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/48746/how-to-configure-shutdown-tasks  here this explains it
<stgg> how to check if samba is running or installed
<histo> !paste | alexandergranase
<ubottu> alexandergranase: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<histo> stgg: dpkg -L samba
<alexandergranase> How do i delete those files from repository list, i get them everytime i do update
<joesavage_> histo: Thanks
<VictorCL> bgardner,  is port 443 and 80 :/
<histo> stgg: sorry l not L  I bumped the shfit
<VictorCL> I have some 10 websites install on t his server
<histo> !ppapurge | alexandergranase
<ubottu> alexandergranase: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<bgardner> VictorCL: Those are web and SSL, is your server a web server?
<VictorCL> bgardner,  yes
<bgardner> VictorCL: Then those are web clients, and those are normal.
<VictorCL> no
<VictorCL>  there are thousands of outgoing connection to those ips . which I found are some cloudflare service that I dont use
<VictorCL> and is saturating my server
<VictorCL> my hosting gave me a notice about this
<stgg> histo , it produce error
<histo> stgg: what did?
<stgg> the command doesn't work
<stgg> the check if samba is installed or running
<bgardner> VictorCL: Okay, then I would start by tracing to see what process is connecting on your side
<histo> stgg: sudo service samba status
<histo> stgg: also dpkg -l samba*
<zero2XIII> VictorCL: netstat -p
<goust> anyone usin arduino on ubuntu?
<VictorCL> tcp      386      0 housingx-xxx.ilim:49983 190.93.241.75:www       CLOSE_WAIT  -
<VictorCL> I get that
<VictorCL> many of them
<VictorCL> zero2XIII
<FloodBot1> VictorCL: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zero2XIII> VictorCL: did you append the -p option, I have to go now, but "man netstat" to see some options.
<grahamsavage> hmm i can't run apt-get update
<bgardner> VictorCL: Try: 'netstat -tulpn | grep http'
<bgardner> VictorCL: You should paste.ubuntu.com the results.
<grahamsavage> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/59bf276b082218198c7b << can anyone solve this?
<stgg> why microsft-ds is listening and the foreign port is *
<VictorCL> (No info could be read for "-p": geteuid()=1002 but you should be root.)
<Joe_DM_> joesavage_: write the script and call it in rc0.d
<VictorCL> if I do it with sudo I get nothing in return
<bgardner> VictorCL: Sorry, 'sudo netstat -tulpn | grep http'
<VictorCL> bgardner,  I get nothing
<bgardner> VictorCL: Okay, then just do 'sudo netstat -tulpn' and give us that
<VictorCL> bgardner,   http://pastebin.com/dVMEGzTy
<bgardner> VictorCL: My bad: 'sudo netstat -tupn'
<VictorCL> I get hunders of these  tcp      386      0 80.94.x.xxx:35012       190.93.243.75:80        CLOSE_WAIT  32223/apache2
<Kartagis> I'm having a dreadful problem. I can't mount any of the remote samba shares; either through /etc/fstab or CLI. I get permission denied. a relevant line in my /etc/fstab is //campus01/mtozses             /mnt/t            cifs        credentials=/root/.mtozses,uid=3339,gid=500    0    0. any ideas?
<VictorCL> to the same ip
<histo> VictorCL: are you hosting a site?
<VictorCL> histo yes many
<VictorCL> is a web server
<legion59> g'morning all
<histo> Kartagis: something wrong with your credentials
<Kartagis> histo: I've just tried my credentials with Connect to server in nautilus, they work
<histo> Kartagis: check your file then
<histo> Kartagis: the /root/.mtozses  file
<Kartagis> histo: did that, correct values
<histo> Kartagis: it should just contain username=blah next line password=blah
<Kartagis> histo: it does
<histo> Kartagis: try in #samba
<bgardner> VictorCL: Looks like your web server is making the connections out, have you checked the apache logs yet for anything interesting?
<VictorCL> yes I did
<VictorCL> nothing werid
<VictorCL> will check again
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<bgardner> VictorCL: You said you are hosting a site - do you provide hosting to someone else, or is all of the code and setup on your web server your own?
<armin> is there any way to re-enable ctrl-alt-backspace to kill the X server? i already tried via xorg.conf.d and via setxkbmap but to no avail.
<iPenguin> Hi
<histo> armin: there used to be a dontzap bot trigger but I can't find it.
<histo> !dontzap
<Archeaon> hi
<Archeaon> long time windows user here looking to convert to ubuntu
<histo> Archeaon: what's holding you back?
<Archeaon> wondering if i should start with 12.04 or 13.04
<Archeaon> 12.04 has more support while 13.04 has higher end capabilities?
<iPenguin> I have waited for 2 hours for the ubuntu windows installer to install ubuntu but for some reason it will not install after two hours. What problem could i possibly be facing?
<histo> armin: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/04/ctrl-alt-backspace-disabled-in-most.html
<Archeaon> histo: your thoats?
<Archeaon> thoughts* derp
<histo> Archeaon: What will the system be used for?
<Archeaon> just recreationally
<histo> Archeaon: It's up to you. 12.04 is an LTS or long term support release. 13.04 is the most current release and has more up-to-date programs however that doesn't necessarily mean 'better'
<histo> !releases | Archeaon
<ubottu> Archeaon: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<histo> Archeaon: You can create installation media on DVD or usb and boot both and try them it's all free
<Archeaon> which in your opinion is better suited towards a first timer?
<Archeaon> i know
<histo> Archeaon: I have 12.04 running on one of my laptops.
<Archeaon> ok
<Archeaon> thanks
<th0r> iPenguin, you need to turn on the computer
<iPenguin> Its a netbook th0r
<iPenguin> It is already on th0r
<histo> iPenguin: what are you trying to do use wubi?
<iPenguin> Yes.
<histo> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<nbubuntu> It had been discuss numerous times last year.Still , does Flash support hardware acceleration ? and hack or work around ?
<bgardner> VictorCL: Still with us?
<k1l_> wubi :(
<VictorCL> bgardner,  yes
<VictorCL> looking at all the logs and searching for modified files all over the server
<VictorCL> I still dont have a clue where all those calls are beign generated
<k1l_> iPenguin: if you want to test ubuntu use a usb-stick or a cd. if you want to install ubuntu do a proper install
<bgardner> VictorCL: And you are or are not hosting sites for other users?
<iPenguin> Well at this moment k1l_ were just assembling the cd rw reader. then im installing it from that.
<VictorCL> bgardner,  no is out server and websites we have develop and have control of
<histo> nbubuntu: yes it has hardware acceleration in newer versions. Although i'd avoid using flash
<histo> iPenguin: any reason you don't go with a dualboot install?
<nbubuntu> histo : it doesn't seem to accelerate at all .The latest version is 11.2
<histo> nbubuntu: ask adobe
<k1l_> iPenguin: you can use a usb-live-session to make a real install, too. just dont use the wubi installer (which isntall ubuntu into the windows partition instead of installing it on own partitions)
<iPenguin> histo: Main reason is that i fully want the ubuntu and not the dualboot install. the wubi does not work like that on my netbook sadly.
<histo> iPenguin: did you see the info from ubottu in regards to wubi?
<iPenguin> histo: Who is ubottu?
<histo> !wubi | iPenguin
<ubottu> iPenguin: Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<joesavage> oe_DM_: I modified rc.local with my startup script and now my machine won't start properly and has permission errors everywhere. Oh jesus christ.
<usr13> joesavage: So what did you put in rc.local ?
<histo> joesavage: your script has to have an exit status of 0 in rc.local
<ThePendulum> I was wondering if there are fingerprint interfaces other than fingerprint-gui for Ubuntu
<ThePendulum> Imo, fingerprint-gui looks absolutely terrible in the furtherwise polished Ubuntu interface
<histo> ThePendulum: apt-get search fingerprint
<histo> ThePendulum: sorry apt-cache search fingerprint
<ThePendulum> (Or, otherwise, a way to disable the fingerprint-gui pop-ups and just enable the possibility without notification)
<ThePendulum> histo: Heh, yeah, let's see
<joesavage> I kept the "exit 0" -- there were just a few "mv" lines and stuff like that. When I try and start my machine I'm now greeted with: http://pastebin.com/KVg59aXF
<usr13> joesavage: Oh yea, that may be it.  As histo points out, your entry must be above the last line that says "exit 0"
<Hershey> Hi, I've commented out "#Subsystem sftp /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server" and restarted ssh with service ssh restart and /etc/init.d/ssh restart but I can still connect to my server via sftp and get into any directory. How can I disable SFTP access?
<histo> joesavage: read the text at the top of rc.local
<joesavage> histo: I would, but I can't access my machine any more -- it doesn't go past the text I pasted D:
<nbubuntu> histo : still no solution ?
<nbubuntu> any hackaround making flash for hardware acceleration
<usr13> histo: Turn off the ftp server?
<joesavage> histo: How can I get back in there to revert my changes? I have sites served off that server at the moment and it just won't start properly
<usr13> joesavage: Where is the text?
<joesavage> usr13: http://pastebin.com/KVg59aXF
<Guest78663> can anyone tell me how to get new respository for blackubuntu
<usr13> joesavage: "If you don't use raid, use raid=noautodetect" ?
<joesavage> usr13: The base of the server was previously set up and I just leave it as it is -- it was working perfectly before I modified the rc.local file and mounted fstmp or whatever and then restarted
<k1l_> Guest78663: ask the blackubuntu support
<usr13> joesavage: If it is the rc.local file, just edit it and take out what you put there, or just chmod -x  until you figure out what needs to be done.
<joesavage> usr13: How am I supposed to modify the file if the system doesn't start?
<usr13> joesavage: You have direct access to the machine. Right?
<usr13> joesavage: Use a boot disk.
<joesavage> usr13: Nope, it's a Linode
<usr13> joesavage: So you don't have any way to edit the files?
<joesavage> usr13: I'm stuck looking at the failure to boot lines and I can't do anything about it
<usr13> joesavage: I don't know, I'm late in the conversation.  I don't know what your original problem was and what you've done.  If I knew more about it, maybe I could think of a solution, but..... I dono...
<nbubuntu> any hackaround making flash for hardware acceleration
<vulpes> how to i make xorg.conf in xubuntu 12.10? :)
<usr13> vulpes: Several ways.  What display adapter are you using?
<abud11> hello.. i need help with ubuntu nexus 7
<vulpes> usr13, LCD. laptop.
<usr13> vulpes: lspci |grep VGA   #Tell us what it says.
<vulpes>  Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)   :)
<joesavage> usr13: I made some changes to my rc.local file, and now the machine won't start. That's basically it.
<usr13> joesavage: Then you'll need to either dissable or fix rc.local
<vulpes> usr13, what now?
<usr13> vulpes: lsb_release -r
<usr13> (Show us.)
<vulpes> 12.10
<vulpes> usr13, i need to enable compiz in 12.10...
<vulpes> usr13, i read somewhere i need xorg.conf first but i dunno how to make it..
<theadmin> vulpes: Err. Unity is centered around Compiz, currently.
<theadmin> vulpes: So Compiz is enabled by default
<nbubuntu> any hackaround making flash for hardware acceleration
<vulpes> theadmin, no im using Xubuntu
<theadmin> vulpes: Oh, I see. Well, you can just install compiz and configure Xubuntu to somehow use it as the window manager. Not sure how you'd do that though.
<vulpes> Xubuntu 12.10 theadmin
<vulpes> sure i'll give that a shot.. but how do i make a Xorg.conf file in Xubuntu? I know how to do it in Ubuntu with gedit but for some reason i cant do the same with Xubuntu.. :(
<JBzh> good afternoon
<skinnyblondegirl> hi
<gordonjcp> vulpes: "for some reason" - there must be some reason
<gordonjcp> vulpes: what happened when you tried?
<usr13> vulpes: What exactly do you need to do?  (What is it that you are trying to accomplish?)
<vulpes> yeah i've had a long day.. mind isnt as good as this morning.. been reading the whole day gordonjcp
<usr13> vulpes: Oh, never mind.  you need to enable compiz
<usr13> vulpes: lsmod | pastebinit   #Show us resulting URL
<vulpes> usr13, i need to make a Xorg.conf file in Xubuntu... thats it
<vulpes> so how do i do that usr13
<usr13> vulpes: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-set-up-compiz-in-xubuntu-1210-or.html
<JBzh> I could not find how to launch from terminal and/or unity launcher an application on a specific screen. I have two screens, I want to launch my browser in screen 2, a gnome-terminal in screen 1, automatically when I log in.  Any help ?
<JBzh> The application launch is ok, but everything is openned in screen 1
<vulpes> right.. thanks usr13.
<theadmin> vulpes: You dont need an xorg.conf to run compiz %)
<usr13> vulpes: Have you looked in Settings Manager > Session and Startup > Applications Autostart tab  for  Compiz  ?
<theadmin> vulpes: Settings are autodetected most of the time
<theadmin> vulpes: Infact, xorg.conf is only needed for some crazy configurations, like multimonitor stuff (even that is mostly autohandled, though)
<usr13> vulpes: Anyway, I'm pretty sure you'll find the info you need at http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-set-up-compiz-in-xubuntu-1210-or.html
<nbubuntu> any hackaround making flash for hardware acceleration
<usr13> nbubuntu: flash for hardware acceleration?  Can you elaborate on that just a bit?  (Not sure what you mean....)
<vulpes> guys i'm following this person's post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1871258. we have exactly the same problem but i dont know how to make the xorg.conf file as stated in the post. :(
<vulpes> i am also switching from ubuntu karmic to xubuntu
<vulpes> i also have the same thinkpad model
<nbubuntu> usr13 : everytime , I browse youtube video , it eats up my processor speed which jumping as high as 60%.And at stat display on youtube video , framerate drops until 300 times in 5 min video
<jony_easyrider> if I launch sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop, the operations which are in executing state at that moment, will finish first or not?
<auronandace> vulpes: karmic has been end of life for quite a while
<nbubuntu> usr13 : I just wanted it to minimize the frame rate drop + less processor usage
<vulpes> i know auronandace.. thats why im switching
<usr13> nbubuntu: What flashplayer did you install?
<nbubuntu> usr13 : from adobe 11.2.202.291 and google chrome build in 11.2.202.291
<skinnyblondegirl> hi#
<skinnyblondegirl> can someone help please ubuntu 12.04 workspace switcher current combination 2 x2 works ok.  I move to a 4 x1 combination and the main screen is ok but when i click screen 2 just get a blank screen and all menus disappear, i dont think i have any effects in place it is 12.04 LTS
<skinnyblondegirl> also second problem is that the trackpad is does not respond to any sensitivity changes which is making it really hard to surf thank you
<usr13> vulpes: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   #To edit xorg.conf file.
<skinnyblondegirl> the trackpad appears to be quite sticky to be honest
<oiiiiimm> ubuntu live dvd is allowing me to copy files from previous ubuntu partition to ntfs
<mhr> I am getting "update-rc.d: warning: /etc/init.d/barnyard2 missing LSB information" when doing "update-rc.d barnyard2 defaults" in ubuntu 12.04 server
<oiiiiimm> it gives me permission error message!
<oiiiiimm> can anyone help
<angeloalmighty> how do i stop the autorun change of configuration when i plugin my external monitor?
<usr13> auronandace: I thought he said he was on 12.10  ???
<joesavage> usr13: I've managed to boot into rescue mode, how do I know which disk is the one I want to mount, and how once I've mounted how can I modify the actual file? (Sorry, I don't deal with this stuff very often)
<usr13> joesavage: Should already be mounted. sudo vi /etc/rc.local
<oiiiiimm> X-(
<usr13> joesavage: or  sudo chmod -x /etc/rc.local
<mhr> !LSB | mhr
<ubottu> mhr, please see my private message
<joesavage> usr13: "By default, your disk images are not mounted when your Linode boots into rescue mode"
<usr13> joesavage: ... to just disable it.  But if you can, fix it.
<usr13> joesavage: sudo fdisk -l   #Will show you the partitions.
<usr13> joesavage: You should be able to tell from that which one is the root filesystem.
<usr13> joesavage: Pastebinit  if your not sure and we'll look
<HowNowBrownCow> how do i stop the autorun change of configuration when  i plugin my external monitor?
<usr13> joesavage: mount    #To see what is mounted now.
<corehook> does anyone used splunk unix & linux app for sending data to splunk server ?
<joesavage_> usr13: http://pastebin.com/faC23JSp
<joesavage_> usr13: So xvdb?
<nbubuntu> usr13 : ??? no one actually watching youtube ??? really weird , you guys doesn't watch youtube at all ?
<joesavage_> usr13: It was xvdb, yay! Hopefully I can fix the damn server now!
<usr13> nbubuntu: I do.
<usr13> joesavage_: I don't know.
<usr13> joesavage_: Yea, good.
<nbubuntu> usr13 : what's your cpu usage while playing youtube video even on 240p ?
<usr13> nbubuntu: dono, haven't checked.
<nbubuntu> usr13 : ok ...hope there's a fix for it
<usr13> nbubuntu: 69%
<usr13> at https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qN72meqXYo
<nbubuntu> usr13 : right click on your youtube video and view the stat for nerd
<usr13> (don what size it is.
<nbubuntu> usr13 : As for me , the framerate dropping non stop .For a 5 min video over 300fps drop
<skinnyblondegirl> can someone help please ubuntu 12.04 workspace switcher current combination 2 x2 works ok.  I move to a 4 x1 combination and the main screen is ok but when i click screen 2 just get a blank screen and all menus disappear, i dont think i have any effects in place it is 12.04 LTS
<usr13> 640x360
<skinnyblondegirl> also second problem is that the trackpad is does not respond to any sensitivity changes which is making it really hard to surf thank you
<zero2XIII> skinnyblondegirl: what graphics card do you have?
<mhr> I am getting "update-rc.d: warning: /etc/init.d/barnyard2 missing LSB information" when doing "update-rc.d barnyard2 defaults" in ubuntu 12.04 server. what is wrong with it?
<usr13> 30-31 video fps, 150 dropped
<PinkSwing> Hi. I'm trying to get a scanner working. It's a Mustek 1200 UB Plus and I am running Ubuntu 12.04. Initially xsane gave the message "no devices available" on startup. I am following instructions at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and I have copied the file sbfw.usb to /usr/share/sane/gt68xx and renamed it to PS1fw.usb.            ls -al produces      -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 7792 Jun 21 13:24 PS1fw.usb             The out
<skinnyblondegirl> zero2XIII: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Ivy Bridge Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<usr13> 60% cpu usage
<usr13> 60-65
<peyam> Hi
<zero2XIII> skinnyblondegirl: Does the taskbars also dissapear? (the top and maybe bottom, bars)
<peyam> Hi
<usr13> nbubuntu: I suppose it all depends on your hardware and the player you use ... etc.
<skinnyblondegirl> zero2XIII: yes and the only way to get back is to switch the thing off
<peyam> What is best Screen capture tool for linux? I want to film my desktop and make some toturials
<usr13> peyam: recordmydesktop
<zero2XIII> skinnyblondegirl: switching what off?
<nbubuntu> usr13 : did you suffer any framerate drop ?
<PinkSwing> peyam: https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&ie=UTF-8#newwindow=1&sclient=psy-ab&q=screen%20capture%20ubuntu&oq=&gs_l=&pbx=1&fp=d69c67ffffacf41e&ion=1&bav=on.2,or.r_cp.r_qf.&bvm=bv.48293060,d.d2k&biw=1280&bih=867
<skinnyblondegirl> zero2XIII: the laptop off, as i couldnt get back to the menu screen
<Magicarp> Update manager updated some of my packages yesterday and now when I boot the window manager loads but unity does not
<usr13> nbubuntu: After 7 minutes about 200
<zero2XIII> skinnyblondegirl: oka. Do you have compiz settings manager installed?
<peyam> PinkSwing: I want the best one people has experienced. I dont have time to do research now
<usr13> nbubuntu: Looks fine tho
<nbubuntu> usr13 : mine over 300 drops even with 240p
<nbubuntu> usr13 : what's your pc spec
<usr13> Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.60GHz dual core
<usr13> GeForce FX 5500
<usr13> Ok gotta go for now.
<joesavage_> usr13: Getting things like "bash: /bin/ls: Permission denied" and "bash: /bin/grep: Permission denied" even though I have the correct permissions to all the files. Any idea?
<zero2XIII> skinnyblondegirl: ??
<ubuntu> hello
<accc> hi
<nbubuntu> usr13 : mine is just althon
<nbubuntu> Any user here with i5 ivy bridge or haswell still having framerate drop ? cpu usage ?
<skinnyblondegirl> zero2XIII: not sure if this is installed i went back to the old menu scheme as the new one is difficult to navigate
<skinnyblondegirl> zero2XIII: i couldnt really find the compiz settings as i recall they used to be there
<zero2XIII> skinnyblondegirl: open a terminal and do: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<skinnyblondegirl> zero2XIII: installed
<skinnyblondegirl> zero2XIII: will that have resolved the issue
<zero2XIII> skinnyblondegirl: nope not yet hold on
<zero2XIII> skinnyblondegirl: open it up: (in terminal compizconfig)
<zero2XIII> skinnyblondegirl: see if your "viewport switcher" is activated
<ws2k3> Hello how can i verify my sshd confiug on buntu
<skinnyblondegirl> zero2XIII: opened and viewport switcher is ticked
<skinnyblondegirl> zero2XIII: it was always ticked, i did not change it
<zero2XIII> skinnyblondegirl: okay gimme a sec
<joesavage_> Getting "init: Failed to spawn hwclock main process: unable to execute: Permission denied" on startup and things like "bash: /bin/ls: Permission denied" and "bash: /bin/grep: Permission denied"  when I'm trying to do things from rescue (chroot'ing my disk) -- any help?
<zero2XIII> skinnyblondegirl:  my system is heavily customized so I need to check all the defaults
<skinnyblondegirl> zero2XIII: thanks will wait no problems
<zero2XIII> skinnyblondegirl: what happens when you press ctrl+alt and an arrow key? If your system gets stuck, try alt+f2 to open a run terminal.. This should take you back to port 1..
<grahamsavage> how can i restrict a TCP port to only accept traffic from particular ranges
<skinnyblondegirl> zero2XIII: ok thanks for that, but any ideas on getting the menus up for thi
<grahamsavage> i.e. if you don't come from the correct ip ranges, you can't tell the port is open
<zero2XIII> skinnyblondegirl: so it switches correctly?
<skinnyblondegirl> zero2XIII: ok that is fine.. let me check now if I change it to a 4 x 1 configuration where it was getting stuck
<skinnyblondegirl> zero2XIII: the 2x2 appears to be ok
<zero2XIII> skinnyblondegirl: oka ill wait :)
<adie> how do I let programs show up in the tray bar? seems ubuntu has intentionally broke that in the last 2 releases.
<skinnyblondegirl> zero2xii:  this still not working on a 4 x 1 configuration
<ws2k3> how can i restart the sshd server on ubuntu?
<CalimeroTeknik> probably /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<CalimeroTeknik> is there a command of a bot in this chan, to know which package to install to get some file I don't have?
<skinnyblondegirl> zero2XIII: working for a 2 x 2 but not for a 4x1
<CalimeroTeknik> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<CalimeroTeknik> !list
<ubottu> CalimeroTeknik: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<CalimeroTeknik> !pkgfile
<grahamsavage> on a server what ports do you need open incoming / outgoing except for the services you are running?
<reisio> none
<ws2k3> Hello i changed my sshd portand did a /etc/init.d/ssh reload and indeed sshd isnt listin on port 22 anymore. netstat -a shows me its listen on the new port but when i connect to my new port i get connectiong closed by IP (no i dont have a firewall)
<reisio> ws2k3: use the old port
<zero2XIII> Skinnyblonegirl, you still here? My connection reset... :/
<ws2k3> tryed told me connection refused
<ActionParsnip> ws2k3: if you nmap the host, is it listening on the new port?
<ws2k3> well with nma it shows that the new port is open yes
<ws2k3> well with nmap it shows that the new port is open yes
<ActionParsnip> ws2k3: if you are connecting from outside your LAN, did you configure the port forwarding on the router first?
<ws2k3> its in LAN
<ws2k3> so i dont have to port forward
<ActionParsnip> ws2k3: cool, easier
<ws2k3> yeah well its not LAN but VPN to DC
<ActionParsnip> ws2k3: try renaming ~/.ssh
<ws2k3> still LAN :)
<ActionParsnip> ws2k3: on the client
<ws2k3> how you mean exacly?
<ActionParsnip> ws2k3: mv ~/.ssh ~/.ssh_old
<ActionParsnip> ws2k3: then run:   ssh user@server -P port
<ws2k3> when i run that it says no such file or directory
<MickS> ws2k3: if you telnet to the new port, does it open the connection, and if so, does it give you a header? In case it does not open a connection, it might be firewall issue somewhere, in case it opens, but no header, it might be tcp wrappers (hosts.allow/deny) and in case you do get a header, try ssh with verbose options to get some extra debugging output.
<ws2k3> hmm i'm on a mac does mac have telnet(A)
<MickS> should have afaik
<ws2k3> yes ssh is running there
<streulma> ws2k3: it is not ssh reload, it is ssh restart
<gulzar_> How to open pendrive showing RAW filesystem? It contains video recordings from set-top-box. It works with TV but on PC showing RAW filesystem.
<ws2k3> tryed both
<MickS> ws2k3: do you see a header though?
<ws2k3> it shows me connected to IP SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_5.8p1 Debian-7ubuntu1
<streulma> gulzar_: do fdisk -l
<freon> I googled Ubuntu images for VmWare player but couldn't find any. i have 64bit proc and OS.
<MickS> ok, so you should be able to connect to the ssh, so you need to have debugging output to see what's not working
<gulzar_> streulma: Tried making image of it with gnome-disk-utility. Got a .img file,, but cannot mount it
<zero2XIII> freon: you can use any ISO file to install a VMware ubuntu
<ws2k3> i still have another ssh session that i used to do this
<ws2k3> that connection is still open
<MickS> ws2k3: ssh -vv -p portnumber user@host
<zero2XIII> gulzar_: furius iso mount, in loop mode
<ws2k3> micks all shows fine only last rule is connection closed
<ws2k3> debug1: Remote protocol version 2.0, remote software version OpenSSH_5.8p1 Debian-7ubuntu1
<ws2k3> debug1: match: OpenSSH_5.8p1 Debian-7ubuntu1 pat OpenSSH*
<ws2k3> debug1: Enabling compatibility mode for protocol 2.0
<ws2k3> debug1: Local version string SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_5.9
<ws2k3> debug2: fd 3 setting O_NONBLOCK
<ws2k3> debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEXINIT sent
<ws2k3> ah sry for paste in chanel
<MickS> can you make a paste with full output (you can change the ip address if needed)
<ws2k3> ok np
<zero2XIII> ws2k3: but please in pastebin
<ws2k3> http://pastebin.com/CJLwUR0J
<ws2k3> ofcrouse :)
<MickS> interesting... it does not show it received the key exchange but closes the connection at that point ... I think you should have a look in the logs on the sshd machine
<MickS> did you change any other setting besides the port number btw?
<ws2k3> nope
<ws2k3> i did not
<ws2k3> if you want i can change it back to 22 reload the config to verify that
<ws2k3> i wanne state i stil have one open connect ssh session to the machine but i assume that does not matter?
<theo> I am trying to set up a cisco vpn on Ubuntu, and the problem is, in the Network panel, if I click on it to be on, I get no error, but if I go to 'Wired' from the left sidebar then back on the VPN name, it's off
<bdmeyersc> setting up vnc across ssh fro a windows machine to an ubuntu machine Connection is no problem. When the screen draws, it is a grey background without any icons. Does anyone know of any docs on where fixing this is described? (vino-server)
<MickS> ws2k3: you could also try to regenerate the keys... that might also help in some cases:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure openssh-server
<ws2k3> i dont dare to do that :P i think its for a reason they have disabled the keys
<MickS> how many sshd processes are running on the machine?
<freon> isnt there an official VMWARE image available?
<freon> i want the löastets ubuntu on vmware
<jrib> !vmware | freon
<ubottu> freon: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<jrib> freon: check there while you wait though I don't think it has what you ask
<ws2k3> there are 3 running
<MickS> ws2k3: hmm, another possible issue. Can you do a `ls -la /etc/ssh_host_dsa_key` for me?
<freon> if you are not using threads and semaphores for your embedded programs, why are you using an OS at all?
<freon> wrong channel
<theo> I am trying to set up a cisco vpn on Ubuntu, and the problem is, in the Network panel, if I click on it to be on, I get no error, but if I go to 'Wired' from the left sidebar then back on the VPN name, it's off
<ws2k3> freon there is no vmware in the reposity because its not open source
<ws2k3> you can download vmware workstation from other sources and just install it thats no problem i have done it in the past
<ws2k3> MickS it says me no such file or directory
<MickS> oh, sorry... /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key
<ws2k3> if i kill all sshd deamons will my ssh session stay open then ?
<freon> I dont get this, are these for MAC computers: http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/12.04/release/ ????
<MickS> ws2k3: no, it'll close your connection
<ws2k3> ah okay
<ws2k3> micks in the mailwhile i'm trying to connect via kvm
<bdmeyersc> sudo ocate xrdp
<xjohnthomasx> Can someone help me - I am encountering a stubborn login loop with the graphical login of my main account on ubuntu 12?
<xjohnthomasx> I tried making a new user. Same thing happens. However, I can login with the guest account graphically as well as cli. And I can login with the main account through cli.
<freon> so i just download an iso and mount it in vmware?
<compdoc> freon, it says that some are for macs
<MickS> ws2k3: your connection will stay open if you kill the /usr/sbin/sshd -D process(es)... the sshd: username are the running sessions. Best idea is to do a:  sudo service ssh restart
<MickS> ws2k3: that should keep your connection running
<xjohnthomasx> Anyone?
<xjohnthomasx> jrib, What else should I try - since I tried making a new user and the same thing happens?
<jrib> xjohnthomasx: you should post the ~/.xsession-errors again (just post the fresh one as it will likely be less cluttered) and see if a simpler wm like fluxbox instead of xfce will work.  Also, describe what you did before this happened (I remember something about resizing home)
<jrib> freon: sure, you can just install ubuntu in vmware.  And you can use the mac images.  The (mac) images will work on non-mac computers, they just have some "extra" stuff afaik
<jrib> freon: the mac images are all 64bit though
<xjohnthomasx> jrib, saying it's trying to post an empty document with xsession-errors
<jrib> xjohnthomasx: is it actually empty?
<MickS> xjohnthomasx: could be some profile/bashrc issue perhaps
<xjohnthomasx> jrib, seems it
<jrib> MickS: note xjohnthomasx's issue happens with a freshly created user
<xjohnthomasx> I'm in the cli of the main account. I did "more ~/.xses..." nothing..
<MickS> jrib: yeah, global profile of bashrc file
<jrib> xjohnthomasx: but last time you pasted a really long one for the main account
<xjohnthomasx> I believe so
<jrib> xjohnthomasx: is the fresh user's also blank?  Check ~freshuser/.xsession-errors
<xjohnthomasx> In /home/freshuser/ ?
<jrib> xjohnthomasx: you're just getting kicked back to the log-in screen right?
<jrib> xjohnthomasx: sure, "~freshuser" is shell short-hand for freshuser's home which is usually /home/freshuser
<xjohnthomasx> I'm on graphical login lightdm, gdm, or ldm. I type in login and pass. Black screen. Kicked back to graphical login.
<xjohnthomasx> Otherwise, tty 2, cli login, password. Fine.
<jrib> xjohnthomasx: did you make changes to global files such as bash's bashrc, profile, or even files in /etc/skel as MickS suggested we check?
<xjohnthomasx> jrib, There's no /home/freshuser
<xjohnthomasx> Nope. Not personally or manually. All I did last was shrink the /home and expand the /swap.
<jrib> xjohnthomasx: by "freshuser" I mean the name of the new/fresh user you created that also can't log in
<xjohnthomasx> And did an update/upgrade from the cli.
<xjohnthomasx> Yes. I know.
<jrib> xjohnthomasx: how did you create him?
<zykotick9> xjohnthomasx: if you have ever used sudo with a gui program, check for root owned files in your users home
<xjohnthomasx> adduser
<xjohnthomasx> Gparted live might have changed permissions because it's a root program with a gui. I did however do a chown -R of all my home folder.. Didn't seen to help.
<xjohnthomasx> seem
<jrib> xjohnthomasx: you're sure you used "adduser" and not "useradd"? "adduser" will create a home directory but "useradd" won't
<kristenbb> Hi
<kristenbb> Can someone here me ?
<MickS> jrib: cli login works, so the user has been added properly with homedir I suppose
<jrib> kristenbb: we can see what you type ;)
<Erealz> anyone use pgp?
<xjohnthomasx> Ok, made another user. One sec
<xjohnthomasx> I don't know/remember which. Will try again
<Erealz> what part of my gpg key is the key id im a lil lost?
<MickS> Erealz: might be better if you just ask your question ;-)
<Erealz> gpg  --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --send-keys Key Id
<jrib> MickS: it will still log in but complain that HOME doesn't exist and set it to / (at least with dash)
<Erealz> im trying to send my key but i dont know what exactly is the key id?
<xjohnthomasx> jrib, don't see xsession in the new user home folder
<Erealz> that basically it
<xjohnthomasx> jrib, only bash logout, bash rc, profile xauth, xdefault, and xscreensaver
<jrib> xjohnthomasx: and you tried to log in through lightdm already?
<xjohnthomasx> Maybe xsession error isn't created until first graphical/Xstart
<xjohnthomasx> I tried logging in with xubuntu from graphical
<xjohnthomasx> Kicked back to same
<mJayk> anybody recomment a CLI text editor ?
<jrib> mJayk: nano, vim, emacs
<mJayk> merci ill try nano
<xjohnthomasx> jrib, lightdm, yes. is default.
<xjohnthomasx> i also have gdm and lxdm
<jrib> xjohnthomasx: pastebin « df -h »
<xjohnthomasx> are those quotes?
<MickS> Erealz: it's the 8-char hex code
<jrib> xjohnthomasx: yes, they are quotes for you, you shouldn't include them in the command
<xjohnthomasx> what's the exact command you'd type? says can't read from df
<Erealz> micks how can i display that?
<jrib> xjohnthomasx: df -h
<MickS> Erealz: gpg --list-public-keys
<Erealz> that did it
<Erealz> thanx bro
<SuperLag> All is not perfection in Linuxland for me. The joys of using the non-repo Nvidia drivers. *sigh*
<xjohnthomasx> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5786881/
<jrib> xjohnthomasx: since you are pastibinning things, include « ls -l /home/*/.xsession-errors » and the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log.  Include any commands you type too so we don't miss things because of typos
<jrib> xjohnthomasx: your /home is full
<MickS> Erealz: my pleasure
<xjohnthomasx> Seems home is full?
<xjohnthomasx> Might be the problem?
<SuperLag> jrib: I know I'm late since you were talking about this a few minutes ago... but if you use the -m switch, useradd *will* create a ~
<xjohnthomasx> But it says use is less than avail
<jrib> xjohnthomasx: probably
<xjohnthomasx> Weird
<FloodBot1> xjohnthomasx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<skinnyblondegirl> hello, i need assistance in configuring my touchpad, it is very stick though works but not smooth.  I am have looked around and not sure what needs to be done, i have played around with the setting but to no avail.  I think i may need the drivers but doing a xinput - list it says i have a core xtest pointer.  thank you
<mJayk> jrib: thanks nano works nicely
<jrib> xjohnthomasx: some space is reserved for root (you can and probably should change that for the /home partition though)
<jrib> xjohnthomasx: it's based on percentage by default.  And 18GB reserved is way more than you want imo
<vnc786> quit
<xjohnthomasx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5786895 http://paste.ubuntu.com5786896
<mementomori> hi
<jrib> xjohnthomasx: yep, just take care of your space issue and you should be set I imagine
<das> Using LVM, ls it possible to add a physical volume to a volume group if the phisical volume is mounted already ?
<xjohnthomasx> Take care how? Delete some things from /home?
<mementomori> is pidgin present in a default installation?
<jrib> xjohnthomasx: yes, or reduce the amount reserved for root
<skinnyblondegirl> hello, i need assistance in configuring my touchpad, it is very stick though works but not smooth.  I am have looked around and not sure what needs to be done, i have played around with the setting but to no avail.  I think i may need the drivers but doing a xinput - list it says i have a core xtest pointer.  thank you
<xjohnthomasx> what's the command to ls and pause every screen length?
<zykotick9> xjohnthomasx: "ls | more" is the old-school, while "ls | less" is more modern
<marianne> hi, I'm running 12.04, can someone confirm that the next LTS release is 13.04?
<xjohnthomasx> zykotick9, is there a way to ls from descending size order?
<somsip> marianne: 14.04
<zykotick9> xjohnthomasx: well ya, but i don't know off hand.  you'd need size in the output, then a pipe to sort, and possible a reverse switch for sort...  good luck.
<marianne> somsip: seriously?
<zykotick9> xjohnthomasx: if you want to know the size of directories, i'd check out the ncdu program (not installed by default)
<somsip> marianne: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS "A new LTS version is released every 2 years. In previous releases"
<tsonko> hi
<xjohnthomasx> Any good command line file manager?
<marianne> somsip: thanks for the link....
<xjohnthomasx> A tty file manager?
<tsonko> may I chat with someone please
<zykotick9> xjohnthomasx: mc is old school, ranger is newer
<auronandace> tsonko: state your ubuntu issue and someone will help if they choose to
<tsonko> hello
<tsonko> taibou.sonko@gmail.com
<OerHeks> tsonko this channel is logged, so you will get more mail now.
<zykotick9> tsonko: it's a bad idea to post your email address in irc channels that are logged.  this will go onto a web site where bots, can now harvest your email address -- just sayin'
<marianne> ok, now that I know I have a while left on my 12.04, I'm thinking about a system76 machine.... since this is the support channel, I would love to know what everyone thinks and if they have run across a lot of issues with these machines.
<OerHeks> marianne this is not system76 support, ubuntu will run fine on it though
<freon> where to talk about zigbee?
<redgirl> hellow! does ubuntu server 13.04 reconnect wifi?
<ActionParsnip> redgirl: should do, it uses network-manager just like the desktop
<marianne> OerHeks: I'm more interested in the OS than the hardware, but was wondering if anyone here had used one with ubuntu loaded... going to search for system76 support now
<redgirl> huh, i just rebooted my router and ubuntu disappeared behind nat...
<ActionParsnip> freon: http://irc.lc/ircnet/rtsd.zigbee/irctc@@@
<ActionParsnip> marianne: could contact them directly
<redgirl> ActionParsnip, what i could check in network-manager to be sure that ubuntu will reconnect next time?
<marianne> ActionParsnip: sent them an email and got a generic response, so when the vendor fails, ask the end users...
<marianne> ActionParsnip: I'm just getting tired of having to build my own machines to get what I want, and their systems are really closeand running the right OS
<weimei> ..
<ActionParsnip> marianne: are they ubuntu certified?
<MonkeyDust> marianne  maybe you can specialize in hardware for ubuntu, it would be most welcome, i guess
<doomlord> is there a compatability list showing how well ubuntu runs on win8 devices( i'm thinking of hybrids like surface pro, sony duo etc)
<Ari-Yang> marianne, there's always lubuntu and xubuntu if you want something lighter (assuming that's what you want)
<MonkeyDust> marianne  apart from System76, there's also ZaReason
<marianne> ActionParsnip: yes, they appear to be certified, as I found the items on omgubuntu
<marianne> Ari-Yang: I'mma desktop kinda girl and starting to do development on linux/ubuntu, so lighter isn't really necessary
<Ari-Yang> ah, okay
<MonkeyDust> https://zareason.com/shop/Desktops/
<marianne> MonkeyDust: Awesome, I'll check them out too...thanks
<Ari-Yang> marianne, wait, you're looking for machines that already have ubuntu pre-installed?
<marianne> Ari-Yang: thats how I would like to go this time... I really hate having to install and configure...
<xjohnthomasx> what's cli to empty trash
<xjohnthomasx> jrib, why would myhome say 400 of 425 used, but still 100%?
<marianne> Ari-Yang: Or something that has hardware installed that is vetted for Linux
<MonkeyDust> xjohnthomasx  ~/.local/share/Trash/
<xjohnthomasx> what's the command to empty it? just rm the files?
<MonkeyDust> xjohnthomasx  rm ~/.local/share/Trash/*
<nocturn00> Hi, how can I remove uefi boot from grub... I set the bios to disabel it but now Ubuntu does not boot
<nocturn00> off course...
<ActionParsnip> xjohnthomasx: in kde: ktrash --empty
<Ari-Yang> marianne, you could also think about building a machine (ordering the parts from newegg) that will have better specs than those machines.
<Ari-Yang> just throwing the thought out there
<ingamedeo> nocturn00, Sure, it you have installed an UEFI system
<ingamedeo> *if
<xjohnthomasx> jrib, Thank you - just was an over full home partition.. haha.. all that for so simple a thing...
<xjohnthomasx> D'oh
<nocturn00> ingamedeo: I have, but UEFI causes a module on my laptop not to load, without UEFI it works
<freon> virtual disk as single or multiple file? since im never gonna move it it doesnt matter if i ahve a single file right? just easier?
<ActionParsnip> !info trash-cli
<ubottu> trash-cli (source: trash-cli): command line trashcan utility. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.12.7-1 (raring), package size 35 kB, installed size 210 kB
<ActionParsnip> cools
<ingamedeo> nocturn00, So, if you have installed with UEFI enabled now if you disable it in the BIOS it ll neva work
<nocturn00> ingamedeo: I know, but does that mean reinstalling or can I load grub in normal mode
<nocturn00> I'm on a livecd
<armin> hm, a focused windo seems brighter in unity on my setup. anyone a clue why that could be the cause?
<armin> +w
<smokie> hey guys, anyone know of a way to run an internet speed test using terminal?
<ingamedeo> nocturn00, For me it means reinstalling
<jrib> smokie: wget <bigfile>
<ingamedeo> smoke_, Use wget
<ingamedeo> jrib, Indeed!!!
<marianne> Ari-Yang: That's what I have right now and yes, it is doable. Just trying to save some time... but it's probably what I'll end up doing
<smokie> jrib, yeah, obviously i could do that.. but i dont have any big files online
<ingamedeo> smoke_, Do you have to test a website speed or your internet connection speed?
<ActionParsnip> smokie: use wget to grab the ubuntu dvd, lots of chance to get up to full whack
<smokie> ah true.. the ubuntu image
<gartral> hey all, I have a really weird issue, I'm editing source for a driver, and I can't actully make the edit stick, even as root.. for some reason it keeps getting reverted.. even after I lock the file as read-only by root.
<blz> Hello, I've had a few system hangs that have caused me to either REISUB or hard reboot.  Which log files should I look at to figure out what went wrong?
<gartral> blz /var/log/syslog and /var/log/kern.log would be good places to start
<blz> gartral, thanks
<blz> gartral, hmm so I have a bunch fo `null`s in both of those files at the time of the last crash... would you mind taking a look?
<blz> gartral, kern.log:  http://hastebin.com/livorolebo.css
<eklo> In precise, how can I change the ssh last login to print the IP instead of the name
<blz> gartral, yikes... hastebin seems to have cropped out the line of 100 or so 'null's on line 40
<nicky> any popular online game that can be run on ubuntu wihtot vm or the like
<Kion> nicky:  I like OpenArena a lot
<foobArrr> I have trouble installing 12.04.2 (alternate). In my first try, the installer froze after network setup, now in my second try it froze after setting up luks. it looks like this: http://s3.imgimg.de/uploads/IMG0341660b51b2JPG.jpg
<blz> and here's syslog:  http://hastebin.com/hifolibepo.py  The DATA_ERROR lines repeat a few thousand times...
<blz> I'm not sure what to make of this =/
<nicky> non 3d kion
<adie> how do I change terminal sudo timeout time?
<Kion> nicky: I use e-board to play chess online ....
<MonkeyDust> adie  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183418
<bdmeyersc> Does anyone know what I should be looking for, to fix: When I vnc into 'precise'  all i have is a grey screen? (vino-server)
<compdoc> bdmeyersc, you may need to correct your xstartup
<bdmeyersc> COmpDoc. Ok, you know, it indeed does look like a bad X config. I didn't think of that. Ill see what I can figure out. Thank-you.
<frack> hi I have a query...
<frack> I am having issue with my wifi connection..
<frack> Only my Wifi is not visible at Computer.. but other people are visible
<frack> also I can use Wifi connection at my other devices..
<melow01> I'm trying to setup a VLC stream and I'm wondering what this is: v4l2:///dev/video0
<frack> I used to have same issue with windows, to fix it, I used to use "Troubleshooting Network"... But in case of ubuntu there isn't anything like it..
<frack> Anyone can help?
<melow01> I realize that dev is device and video0 is video but what is v4l2
<melow01> frack, which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<blz> frack are you saying your SSID is not visible?
<frack> v41l2 looks like protocol for VLC like http/https
<frack> I am using 12.04
<wolf29_> Cursor is not visible over some program windows; skype, system monitor, sqlitebrowser.  I have xfce desktop, most of the xubuntu desktop environment, kde.  Original install was of UbuntuStudio
<melow01> ok, found it... v4l2 = Video for Linux 2; but how is it used in VLC? Is this an application that grabs the stream from my video device?
<frack> yes blz
<frack> my SSID is not visible.. I have been using it for some time now... but vanished
<frack> same issue was with windows, but troubleshooting networking used to fix it..
<frack> I tried invisible connection, but didn't work....
<blz> frack, have you tried using the "connect to a hidden wifi network" option?
<blz> Ah okay =)
<frack> I also try to reset card but nothing ...
<blz> frack, what does nm-tool give you? Can you pastebin the output?
<jdoles> Do I need acpi-support for anything?
<frack> pastebin?
<blz> frack, paste.ubuntu.com
<blz> post the output of nm-tool there, and then give us the resulting link so we can look at it
<SolarisBoy> melow01: its the way vlc references v4l devices
<melow01> frack, pastebin is a utility to paste text online so others can view it.
<frack> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5787089/
<blz> frack, there's only one access point around you? Or did you truncate the output?
<melow01> SolarisBoy, ok... so I was reading that its an API for Video...
<SolarisBoy> melow01: its the api for video cams
<SolarisBoy> yeps
<frack> no only one is around... my own is missing..
<SolarisBoy> melow01: you can mess around with it's functionality by installing v4l-tools and see more what it does and is used for
<SolarisBoy> i think it's the name of the package ::scratches head::
<jrtappers> Is there a way to override the way flash gets the res of the display? It scales itself for my desktop space, and it then letterboxes to one screen
<melow01> SolarisBoy, I seem to be getting this error: "cannot set standard 0xb000: Invalid argument"
<melow01> SolarisBoy, oh thanks for the tip on tools
<blz> frack, so I don't see anything that's outright *wrong*, but my own nm-tool output says "Default: yes" for my wireless card
<blz> maybe somebody else has an idea =/
<blz> frack, silly question, but did you try restarting your wireless router?
<SolarisBoy> melow01: what do you get that from? or where at? is that coming from vlc command when your using v4l options or a specific v4l device?
<jrtappers> Because I have 2 screens, and it seems to be scaling for both, and displaying on one, so it letterboxes videos badly
<SolarisBoy> hmm melow01 are you trying to stream and use audio from an alsa device?
<frack> blz, yes wireless card is fine with other wifi if I try to do hotspot it get connect but not with this one.. Is there some tool like "troubleshooting network" in ubuntu? since that used to fix the issue on windows.. :(
<freon> is it to tough for the computer to give a VM 2GB if you have 4 in total? when i run the VM i just run the VM...
<ActionParsnip> freon: Should be fine
<blz> frack, not as far as I know... I'm sure if it's something that the windows troubleshooter can figure out, then someone here will know the answer
<blz> just sit tight
<blz> I'm one of those lucky bastards whose never had wifi issues =)
<frack> lol.. I should have seen the logs, I guess i have to reinstall window and check how that windows troubleshooter were fixing the issue... I only saw something reset wifi.. I thought it might reinstall the driver.. But i also tried to do it manually but didn't used to work...
<freon> Where do I start the shell? I just installed vmare version
<frack> goto dash home search for terminal freon
<ActionParsnip> freon: I suggest you use virtualbox if you are new to virtualization
<freon> i did, but searched for shell instead :) got it now
<freon> nah vmware is easy and good have used it before
<need_help> hii pls i need help! i have ubuntu 11.10 suddenly no more output sound
<need_help> i remove pulseaudio and reinstall it back the same
<theseus> just did a clean install of Ubuntu 12.04, applied updates and I am getting no sound.
<theseus> any ideas?
<loganrun> for a stupid java app popups appear behind the main window and I can't resize the main window or make it go to the back. is there a way to make popups appear in the front
<ActionParsnip> need_help: try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*
<theseus> did that
<theseus> nothing
<theseus> sound works in headphones but not speakers
<theseus> sound was working find on my machine from the last time I installed it
<theseus> so I know drivers work with Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> theseus: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<need_help> ActionParsnip shall i do the same ?
<Matthew_Moore> Dose anyone here now anything about Conky?    i am having an issue with letters overlapping in mine.  here is a screenshot.      http://i812.photobucket.com/albums/zz47/pcbuilder97/Screenshotfrom2013-06-21114015_zps8e5898df.png
<ActionParsnip> need_help: if you have sound issues, then the generated URL can help diagnose stuff
<theseus> ActionParsnip: it tells me the model of my machine and a lot of other stuff
<ActionParsnip> theseus: yes, and the sound setup....
<PhoenixSTF> Hello I am having kernel panics over at my 13.04, it may have something to do with wireless
<ActionParsnip> theseus: what is the generated URL?
<PhoenixSTF> any fixes?
<ActionParsnip> PhoenixSTF: which wifi chip? Details please.....
<theseus> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=92f121b6496e9b2e0b00d1e4821683536b93dae5
<adie> I'm looking for a font that will be easier to read; http://i.imgur.com/OHURNNE.png
<PhoenixSTF> ActionParsnip, Broadcom BCM4313
<adie> any recommendatiomns?
<need_help> ActionParsnip http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=cb70e5c65c5245b0cc53fb2eaad24e2674fe4d44
<ActionParsnip> PhoenixSTF: did you install the driver as per the broadcom howto
<need_help> ActionParsnip based on the log can u look if u can help me to identify the issue pls
<ActionParsnip> theseus: if you run the sound app in dash as well as:  alsamixer   in terminal, are the levels maxed and unmuted?
<PhoenixSTF> ActionParsnip, no I just did the distro upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04
<ActionParsnip> need_help: Oneiric is EOL, it is no longer supported in any way
<ActionParsnip> PhoenixSTF: try removing it then readd it
<need_help> ActionParsnip ya i know but its hard to re-install ,this lappy is in the other country
<ActionParsnip> PhoenixSTF: just so you know, Raring is EOL in January 2014 wheras Quantal is EOL in April 2014
<ActionParsnip> need_help: doesnt make it supported
<ActionParsnip> need_help: Oneiric is EOL
<theseus> ActionParsnip: not all are maxed in alsamixer but when I did maxed them in the past it would cause some problems.  For example, when starting up the machine before login the sound when always be blasting but after log in there would be no sound
<loganrun> for a stupid java app popups appear behind the main window and I can't resize the main window or make it go to the back. is there a way to make popups appear in the front
<ActionParsnip> need_help: you can upgrade to Precise in one jump as it is the next release
<need_help> ActionParsnip sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<theseus> ActionParsnip: I just maxed the speakers again in alsamixer and still no sound
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | need_help
<ubottu> need_help: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<zero_coder> hello
<ActionParsnip> theseus: try: echo "options snd-hda-intel model=clevo-m540r" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf > /dev/null      reboot to test
<ActionParsnip> theseus: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1733323.html   shows some possible models
<zero_coder> how can I attach shortcut keys with application
<zero_coder> like I want to attach ctrl+alt+T for terminal
<ActionParsnip> theseus: change that file with the other clevo ones til it works. Also try  model=laptop
<ActionParsnip> theseus: you will eventually hit the setting you need
<ActionParsnip> zero_coder: you can use commands in ccsm
<SonikkuAmerica> zero_coder: If you're using Ubuntu with Unity or Lubuntu, that's already preset. In Xubuntu it's Super+T. In Kubuntu you have to set it yourself.
<zero_coder> i am using kubuntu SonikkuAmerica
 * wolf29_ would like to get the settings I need
<zero_coder> SonikkuAmerica :no idea how to set it
<SonikkuAmerica> zero_coder: (We have a #kubuntu channel, by the way)
<zero_coder> SonikkuAmerica  : its kinda dead
<wheatthin> zero_coder, try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/107879/bind-keys-to-actions-in-kde-4
<freon> is there an irc client included with ubuntu?
<zero2XIII> freon: nope. Install pidgin
<Pici> freon: I believe that Empathy is being shipped with Ubuntu by default, but it is a very poor IRC client.
<zero2XIII> freon: there are other options, but pidgin has a whole lot of networks that is supports... +1 for empathy being a poor irc client
<erek> anyone here using natty narwhal?
<ActionParsnip> pidgin rocks for irc imho :)
<ActionParsnip> erek: natty is EOL and no longer supported
<erek> ActionParsnip: i am attempting to install kdenlive 0.8.0, and it seems i could only get it on natty narwhal
<ActionParsnip> erek: https://launchpad.net/~sunab/+archive/kdenlive-release?field.series_filter=precise
<Pici> erek: Is there a reason you need tha version?
<ActionParsnip> erek: for Precise. LTS until Aril 2017
<zero2XIII> erek, it is in the repros for 12.04
<ActionParsnip> !info kdenlive precise
<ubottu> kdenlive (source: kdenlive): non-linear video editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2.1-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 1662 kB, installed size 4354 kB
<ActionParsnip> erek: so its also in the Precise repos....
<Pici> And in Raring.
<erek> i require 0.8.0 specifically
<erek> anything newer has a bug in it
<zero2XIII> erek: which bug? I use it and it works on 12.04
<boogy> Hello
<erek> zero2XIII: Bezier Curves crashes it for me
<erek> adding Bezier Curves to a clip on the timeline crashes kdenlive
<zero2XIII> erek: what version are you using that is crashing?
<freon> i cant change the keyboard to swedish. when i press '-' i get '/'
<erek> zero2XIII: 0.9.6
<boogy> I tried to enable hybrid graphics in ubuntu 13.04 and after the reboot it only starts in low-graphic mode :(
<erek> zero2XIII: in the ppa sunab kdenlive-release or -svn i don't even get access to Bezier Curves in the effects list
<zero2XIII> erek: 0.8.2.1 is in the official repros.. for 12.04 atleast. Give that a try maybe?
<rookie2030> hi all
<zero2XIII> erek: oooh it is due to the bug in another file
<erek> zero2XIII: how do i access it? i attempted to list the reverse version available
<rookie2030> i have problem to install my nvivia drivers
<erek> no reverse versions were liste
<erek> d
<rookie2030> appears that The Nouveau kernel driver is currently in use by your system
<zero2XIII> erek: 2012/05/30 : OpenCV support for frei0r-plugins is disabled for Precise builds due to unresolved problem causing crashes in melt.
<rookie2030> on my dell xps 17
<zero2XIII> erek: I am not sure, use synaptic and force the version?
<daftykins> rookie2030: how did you install the nvidia ones? did you download manually?
<erek> zero2XIII: i heard that it only disabled OpenCV, and all the other things should work
<ActionParsnip> rookie2030: what CPU do you have?
<zero2XIII> erek: Oh.. Still try the older version?
<zero2XIII> erek: trying to see how to do it from terminal
<zero2XIII> erek: http://askubuntu.com/questions/138284/how-to-downgrade-a-package-via-apt-get
<rookie2030> Nvidia GeForce GT 525M
<ActionParsnip> rookie2030: no, CPU, not GPU
<ActionParsnip> rookie2030: what is the output of: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep model\ name
<rookie2030> daftykins: i download directly from Nvidia linux x64 drivers
<daftykins> rookie2030: yeah that wasn't the best idea really
<daftykins> !nvidia | rookie2030
<ubottu> rookie2030: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> rookie2030: you dont need to manually install drivers
<ActionParsnip> rookie2030: this isnt windows
<erek> zero2XIII: apt-cache showpkg kdenlive reveals i caninstlal 0.8.4unbunt1
<erek> zero2XIII: with that build i do not even see Bezier Curves in my effects
<daftykins> ActionParsnip: you heard anything about optimus getting into the kernel? (the nvidia combo tech)
<ActionParsnip> daftykins: no idea, I'm avoiding that mess like Paris Hilton avoids talent
<zero2XIII> erek: then I have no idea what you can do... Maybe find old source and try to compile?...
<daftykins> ActionParsnip: ja, i was telling someone in #xbmc the other day they should go back to Windows on an Optimus system, then someone said it's in the kernel D: might give it a try.
<rookie2030> ActionParsnip: Interl core i7
<ActionParsnip> rookie2030: which i7 though?
<ActionParsnip> rookie2030: the command I gave will TELL you
<skinnyblondegirl> hello, i need assistance in configuring my touchpad, it is very stick though works but not smooth.  I am have looked around and not sure what needs to be done, i have played around with the setting but to no avail.  I think i may need the drivers but doing a xinput - list it says i have a core xtest pointer.  thank you
<ActionParsnip> skinnyblondegirl: what make and model system?
<Apostata0> Hi, anyone can help with some C programming ?, i just need suggestions to building a weighted graph
<skinnyblondegirl> ActionParsnip: how can i find that out ? ubuntu 12.04 with classic menue, acer ultrabook
<benbb> Find what out:?
<ActionParsnip> rookie2030: if your CPU has a GPU in it (intel based) then you have an optimus switching GPU system and will need to look into Bumblebee to support it
<zero2XIII> Apostata0: I think you should rather join a programming channel?
<ActionParsnip> skinnyblondegirl: sudo dmidecode -t 1     will tell you, you can then use that to find guides regarding Linux online for it
<MinecraftRocks> guys who likes ubuntu more than windows?
<ActionParsnip> MinecraftRocks: that is offtopic here
<MinecraftRocks> srry
<ActionParsnip> MinecraftRocks: try in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<Apostata0> zero2XIII: I tried with #C, do you know other programming channels ?
<bmxscott1993> do anyone now how do i sort this out only happens on ubuntu 13.04 it frezyes and go like this click the link that the pic of the problem http://goo.gl/yEXT8
<wheatthin> when is the next release after 13.04 going to be available?
<DJones> !13.10 | wheatthin
<ubottu> wheatthin: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<zero2XIII> Apostata0: ##C or Server: irc.dal.net Channel: #csupport
<DJones> wheatthin: 13.10 = October 2013
<wheatthin> DJones, thanks man
<bmxscott1993> do any one els get this now and then click the link http://goo.gl/yEXT8 it a pic off the new ubuntu 13.04 frezzing
<daftykins> bmxscott1993: are you sure it's not a hardware issue?
<bmxscott1993> i no it not never happen when running 12 or 11
<bmxscott1993> it only happens on 13
<zero2XIII> bmxscott1993, daftykins, those look like overclocked hardware, or really buddy graphics driver install. Happened to me when I OCed my GPU in windows a while back
<Apostata0> i have the well known issue with hdmi audio and ubuntu 13.04, i updated kernel and now i have hdmi as output device but it still doesnt works, did i forgot something?
<zero2XIII> buggy**
<bmxscott1993> ok kl
<prasoon> Hello all..... my ubuntu 1304 is installed in a acer laptop. now after it updated through software updater .... none of the accesories including graphis , USB wifi & lan is not working .. Kindly help
<bmxscott1993> it run then when im doing stuff now and then it just frezz like that
<jY> anyone have any issues with apt-get update hanging on "99% [1 Translation-en_US bzip2 0]"
<zero2XIII> jY, nope
<zero2XIII> jY, try a different server, such as international server. (main server)
<jY> zero2XIII: it's hanging on a local repo.. "stat("/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/repo.domain.net_repo_en%5fUS.decomp", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=0, ...}) = 0"
<ForSpareParts> Those of you who do webdev: how do you generally deal with keeping outdated libs in sync between a server environment and your dev environment? My work's on a 10.04 server and I'm doing 13.04 desktop -- there's lots of stuff I need that doesn't exist anymore, and not everything has a PPA.
<zero2XIII> jY, sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update
<zero2XIII> jy, try that
<jY> already did.. no help
<jY> it's something with our new repo.. old one works
<jY> so i'll poke around there
<zero2XIII> jY, then I have no idea.. I would manualy rename the file.. But I do not suggest you do that. Could do serious damage...
<jrib> ForSpareParts: run 10.04 in a virtual machine on your work machine and develop on that
<zero2XIII> jY, cool
<preyalone> How does Ubuntu run on the new MacBook Air?
<ForSpareParts> jrib, Suppose I could. Is that really the best solution? My 13.04 is actually a VM itself right now, although I may change that. Most everyone at work is just using OSX to develop, and I'm not really feeling it.
<rookie2030> ActionParsnip: model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2720QM CPU @ 2.20GHz
<rookie2030> daftykins: its possible to install nvidea drivers
<jrib> ForSpareParts: that's the easiest way to match your development environment imo (by actually running the same thing).  To be clear I would still work with my editor and such in 13.04, but I would have the virtual machine setup as a local server for me to deploy and test to
<daftykins> rookie2030: i linked you to how.
<rookie2030> ill follow al steps
<rookie2030> and appers distribution provided pre install script failed
<jrib> ForSpareParts: how are the OS X people obtaining and maintaining these old libs that don't exist anymore?
<ForSpareParts> jrib, Right, that's what I figured. Doesn't using the VM for everything that make running the server during active development a little difficult, though?
<jrgill2> How do I get libnet-dns-perl to 0.72?  I'm on precise and updated.
<ForSpareParts> jrib, They're just installing them manually. Tarballs, basically.
<ForSpareParts> Difference is just that they have a set of very precise instructions to help them do it.
<jrib> ForSpareParts: well you can go that same route (tarballs) I guess, but it will be more of a pain imo.  Why do you think using the vm will be difficult?  I guess it depends on what exactly you are doing
<jrib> ForSpareParts: do you want to say specifically what you're working with and what's missing in 13.04?
<ForSpareParts> jrib, Done the tarball thing for a few packages already, and it's been profoundly awful. I assumed it would be hard to (for instance) make a change, rerun the server to see it in action, make another change, reload, etc. -- but maybe not, if you're sharing the directory.
<ForSpareParts> jrib, There have been several things, but the biggest one so far has been mysql. We're on 1.6.
<jrib> ForSpareParts: right, suppose you use tarballs.  What do you do then to test?  You would be doing the same thing, except you're likely sharing a directory on a virtual machine and pointing your browser to the virtual machine's web server instead of a local one
<pero_p> hi, i have a problem. i deleted a folder. but after a while the folder come's up!! it's in download folder and i Shift+Delete every time the folder. is this because ext4 needs to be checked?
<rhn_mk1> hi! I need to test a vanilla kernel without Ubuntu patches. do I need to compile it from source or can I get it from a repo?
<pero_p> and i checked it, but problem still exist!
<jrib> rhn_mk1: I guess you can check for PPAs or third party repos but I don't know of any.  Why do you need to test a vanilla kernel?  You have an issue and you suspect an ubuntu patch?  Ubottu has instructions on compiling the kernel the debian/ubuntu way (just change the git repository so you don't get the ubuntu patches)
<jrib> !kernel | rhn_mk1
<ubottu> rhn_mk1: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<pero_p> ah i found the problem, Transmission make the folder's automatically!
<erek> anyone here like Natty Narwhal?
<trism> rhn_mk1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<jrib> erek: why do you ask? :)
<auronandace> !natty | erek
<ubottu> erek: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on 2012-10-28, see http://ubottu.com/y/natty for details.
<rhn_mk1> jrib, trism: thanks!
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | erek
<ubottu> erek: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<erek> jrib: pretty good release, wasn't it?
<jrib> erek: I guess, but do you have a support question?  If you don't and would like to chat instead, please join us in #ubuntu-offtopic
<erek> jrib: trying to get kdenlive 0.8.0 running
<jrib> erek: on natty?
<erek> yup
<jrib> erek: but natty is end-of-life: no more support and no more security upgrades
<lotuspsychje> erek: its highly recommended to upgrade or clean install higher versions
<Dustin> Hi there. Just installed Ubuntu 13.04 - Having some audio issues, mainly input (microphone, static and background noise). Also, skype isn't allowing me to hear any sound, but a ventrilo alternative (mangler) is working just fine. Any help is appreciated
<Dustin> new to linux.
<jrib> erek: if you upgrade to a supported release like 12.04 LTS (precise) or 13.04 (raring), we can help you get kdenlive
<erek> jrib: what version are you running?
<lotuspsychje> Dustin: did you clean install or upgrade?
<Dustin> lotuspsychje: clean install
<Dustin> have ran all updates, etc
<lotuspsychje> Dustin: any drivers list in 'additional drivers ' section?
<Dustin> lotuspsychje: I don't see an "additional drivers" anywhere.
<lotuspsychje> Dustin: software&updates last tab additional drivers
<Dustin> lotuspsychje: nope, none
<lotuspsychje> erek: if your pc can handle 13.04 i would recommend it highly
<lotuspsychje> Dustin: any logs that can help us find your prob @ /var/log/
<Dustin> lotuspsychje: audio works, just having issues with Skype and my microphone having static / background noise.
<lotuspsychje> Dustin: how about you start skype from terminal to see whats going on
<rookie2030> i just install the nvidia drivers but i see everything big
<ThothCastel> I am on the process of configuring an LDAP server on a ubuntu server through the CLI - >https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/openldap-server.html  --- when replacing this olcRootDN: cn=admin,dc=example,dc=com with my own configuration for a domain as procopio.co.uk should I add olcRootDN: cn=admin,dc=procopio,dc=co,dc=uk ????
<rookie2030> i think faild x server
<ThothCastel> I am getting a syntax error  http://ircshare.com/i/bp
<lotuspsychje> ThothCastel: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might know it aswell
<ThothCastel> lotuspsychje: ok, thanks! I am not getting any responses over there :/
<lotuspsychje> ThothCastel: oh nvm then :p
<ThothCastel> :)
<lotuspsychje> !ldap
<ubottu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<Dustin> lotuspsychje: ALSA lib control.c:951:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL iec958:CARD=PCH
<lotuspsychje> Dustin: maybe this can help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingGuide
<rhn_mk1> jrib: yes, I have a weird problem with a chroot that shows up on ubuntu only. checking if kernel is at fault
<ikonia> rhn_mk1: checking the kernel ???
<ikonia> rhn_mk1: it's chroot - it has nothing to do with the kernel
<rhn_mk1> ikonia: chroot still uses host kernel, and that's pretty much the only thing that's different across distros
<ikonia> rhn_mk1: it won't use the kernel
<rhn_mk1> (when using a chroot)
<ikonia> the kernel is already running....
<ikonia> rhn_mk1: and there are MANY more things different in distros
<jrib> probably more progress will be made if you just state the issue in case you want an opinion on it, rhn_mk1
<rhn_mk1> jrib: well, this is a gentoo chroot. long story short, works fine on top of centos, not quite so on top of ubuntu
<ikonia> what do you mean a gentoo chroot
<bigroomsmallhous> oh really rhn what do you use ubunutu for?
<ikonia> rhn_mk1: please explain what you are actually doing
<mbnoimi> is there any GUI tool for managing cron?
<rhn_mk1> bigroomsmallhous: ubuntu serves as a host system for an app thet needs gentoo
<jrib> mbnoimi: gnome-schedule comes up in a repository search, but I've never used it. We can help you with edit your crontab manually if you tell us what you want to do
<ikonia> rhn_mk1: why are you running ubuntu if your application needs gentoo ?
<ikonia> rhn_mk1: you'd need to run gentoo if your application "needs" gentoo - or look at what it really needs specfically rather than the genric term "gentoo"
<rhn_mk1> ikonia: this is not the only application on the system. it needs portage :P
<ikonia> I'd doubt very much that it "needs" gentoo rather than just a specific component in a specific way
<mbnoimi> jrib: I want to make backup by Areca but I need scheduler to do that
<jrib> mbnoimi: I don't know what areca is.  Would you like help editing your crontab?
<Dustin> lotuspsychje: one more issue, if you don't mind. 'sudo apt-get update', I get this: W: GPG error: https://download.01.org Ubuntu Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 8D8847D52F4AAA66
<mbnoimi> jrib: http://www.areca-backup.org/
<lotuspsychje> Dustin: not sure mate, seems like a weird https
<Dustin> lotuspsychje: thanks anyways, cheers.
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: it's the intel open source site
<OerHeks> Dustin you need to add that key, from intel driver i956-va > https://download.01.org/gfx/ubuntu/13.04/main/dists/Ubuntu/13.04/binary-i386/Packages but i do not know how
<bigroomsmallhous> why would you use portage
<lotuspsychje> daftkins: ah ic tnx
<bigroomsmallhous> just joking you dont need to answer that ;)
<linux_is_my_hero> i cannot get my brother MFC drivers to install on ubuntu because there is an error satisfying dependancies :-(
<simogiovi> !ciao
<simogiovi> lista
<Kenjin> Hello
<TheLordOfTime> how do i flush the DNS cacher in ubuntu (if any)
<linux_is_my_hero> hello :-)
<daftykins> linux_is_my_hero: can you use a pastebin site to share the error?
<mbnoimi> jrib: I tried to add a new task to cron but it didn't run it
<linux_is_my_hero> daftykins: coming right up :-)
<mbnoimi> jrib: I'm using KDE Task Scheduler
<mbnoimi> jrib: here is task properties: http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/3526/lyxi.jpg
<n0sf3rathus> hello,I'm trying to make an ubuntu based distribution, i need some information about the process of build the repository, excuse my english
<rhn_mk1> how to make grub menu show up at boot?
<SolarisBoy> TheLordOfTime: depends on the caching method, or even where you think your seeing the cache at (it may just be an application cache like a browser).
<linux_is_my_hero> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/nTFXzR1U
<wilee-nilee> rhn_mk1, tap the shift key
<OerHeks> rhn_mk1, hold shift @ boot
<rhn_mk1> thanksk
<rhn_mk1> *thanks
<TheLordOfTime> SolarisBoy:  whatever it is in a default 12.04 install that listens on port 53 on localhost IPs.
<wilee-nilee> n0sf3rathus, You wll have to remove any reference to ubuntu in your build, and this is the wrong place for your endeavors.
<SolarisBoy> TheLordOfTime: i believe that network manager of late started pulling in dnsmasq as a local caching server (not sure what release that happened in) -
<TheLordOfTime> SolarisBoy:  then how do i flush dnsmasq
<SolarisBoy> TheLordOfTime: restart that service if you have an init script - if you don't restarting network manager should do it - but be a little extreme.
<daftykins> linux_is_my_hero: can you pastebin "ls /boot" please?
<daftykins> linux_is_my_hero: oh also "df -h" in the same one if you can
<linux_is_my_hero> daftykins: sure :-)
<TheLordOfTime> SolarisBoy:  yeah, restarting network-manager in the middle of an rsync to a remote server
<TheLordOfTime> yeahno
<SolarisBoy> ? maybe you should think of using the --partial option =)
<SolarisBoy> but otherwise - i guess your keeping your cache then.
<linux_is_my_hero> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/dVjjFLNZ
<SolarisBoy> unless of course you can restart dnsmasq seperately (which you should be able to) i believe you have the dnsmasq package installed normally
<kodiak99> Has anyone else had trouble with 13.04 not recognizing your password for authentication?
<n0sf3rathus> Thanks <wilee-nilee>, you can indicate me a channel ?
<zero2XIII> kodiak99: authentication? be more precise please?
<daftykins> linux_is_my_hero: from your install log i could see it ran out of space on /boot "gzip: stdout: No space left on device" so you can see there are lots of older kernels installed that you can free up some space with, can you run "sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.8.0-19-generic linux-image-3.8.0-21-generic linux-image-3.8.0-22-generic linux-image-3.8.0-23-generic" to remove the old, or does it error?
<linux_is_my_hero> i will try those commands and pastebin the results
<OerHeks> kodiak99, you return to login again ? might be an old upgrade bug, wrong owner .Xauthority >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/189399/cannot-get-past-login-screen
<kodiak99> whenever I try to install a deb or program from the software center, it refuses to accept my correctly typed password.
<wilee-nilee> n0sf3rathus, Not really there is no channel for that, that I know of.
<zero2XIII> kodiak99: is it a clean install or an upgrade?
<linux_is_my_hero> daftykins: when ubuntu does an update, do I have to manually remove old outdated files from the terminal?
<kodiak99> when i go into the passwords program to see what my password is it shows some random 128+ character password.
<n0sf3rathus> <wilee-nilee> ,  ok, thanks any way.
<kodiak99> it is a clean install
<linux_is_my_hero> daftykins: terminal still working...
<daftykins> linux_is_my_hero: no, it's only with kernels really when a new version gets put on it leaves all the old ones there. over time it fills up. on my server installs i tend to reboot into the new ones and then remove the old (to confirm the new one boots correctly)
<rhn_mk1> okay... how to make grub menu always show up? hard to hit the right moment
<xee> i have a problem and that is i have xubuntu 13.10 but the problem is that i can't hear to audio.. i think audio drivers are missing can anybody tell me hoe to install them?
<linux_is_my_hero> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/PH8fJSY3
<reisio> rhn_mk1: to hold shift, you mean?
<DJones> !13.10 | xee
<ubottu> xee: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<linux_is_my_hero> daftykins: sounds like you really know your stuff
<zero2XIII> kodiak99: in terminal, do any sudo command work? try "sudo -i && whoami" and tell me what it says
<rhn_mk1> reisio: yup, the time window is too short
<ikonia> rhn_mk1: setting in the grub config, from memory I think it's hiddenmenu - but you'll need to check that
<ikonia> rhn_mk1: also set the timeout to a value you want in the grub config, eg: timeout=25
<daftykins> linux_is_my_hero: naaah just a tiny bit of CLI management :)
<daftykins> rhn_mk1: edit /etc/default/grub to add a timeout
<reisio> 25 your grandmammy could handle
<reisio> 5 should suffice
<rhn_mk1> will try, thanks
<xee> ok i have the latest version of xubuntu but i don't have drivers for audio
<xee> but my microphone i working
<ikonia> rhn_mk1: you'll have to rebuild the config once you've updated /etc/default/grub - that is not the file config file, that's the recipe for the config file
<xee> is*
<rhn_mk1> ikonia: yeah, that's why I weas asking. thought maybe some program will do it with 1 click for me
<kodiak99> it identifies me and asks for my password.
<SARC> I am having some trouble with /etc/sysctl.conf.  I have uncommented the like with kernel.printk and rebooted... still receiving kernel messages.  I also changed the levels to all zeroes (kernel.printk 0 0 0 0) and rebooted... still receiving kernel messages.  Am I missing a step?
<ikonia> rhn_mk1: no, it's a text file, just update the receipe then rebuild the config file from that
<zero2XIII> kodiak99: exactly, does your password work there? and after it worked, what is the output of the "whoami" command?
<daftykins> linux_is_my_hero: if it's busily removing those kernels fine, you can run "sudo apt-get -f install" afterwards
<kodiak99> it doesn't take my password there either.
<xee> hi, i have xubuntu latest version installed but i cant listen to songs i think audio drivers are missing.. but my microphone is working
<zero2XIII> kodiak99: then the user you are using does not have sudo rights
<zero2XIII> kodiak99: or admin rights...
<kodiak99> ok then what changed
<linux_is_my_hero> daftykins: this is what it did when i removed the old stuff http://pastebin.com/PH8fJSY3
<zero2XIII> kodiak99: ill PM you
<linux_is_my_hero> daftykins: running the new commands now
<kodiak99> this all started 1 or 2 updates ago (a few days ago)
<svendarm> so how do i set keyboard to swedish with setxkbmap*btw im freon on my linyx vm(
<zero2XIII> kodiak99: did you get my PM
<DJones> xee: Please double check, you said you were using Ubuntu 13.10 which is a development version and is supported in #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> zero2XIII: why do you need to pm him - just tell him in the channel
<oblio> halo
<zero2XIII> ikonia: to much copy paste? do not want to flood the channel>
<zero2XIII> ?
<ikonia> zero2XIII: then use a pastebin
<bean__> zero2XIII: then use a pastebin
<bean__> ha
<ikonia> !pastebin | zero2XIII and give the url to the channel
<ubottu> zero2XIII and give the url to the channel: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<oblio> i just installed ubuntu on a system which has a radeon hd 6xxx and a radeon hd 5xxx that i've traditionally done dualhead on. it's painfully slow, when i use the 5xxx screen my cpu load shoots up. if i only run on the 6xxx screen it's fine. i was previously running debian and this wasnt the case.
<zero2XIII> Okay I will do that, ikonia, bean__
<kodiak99> why would I suddenly not have admin rights?  I am the only user on this computer.
<ikonia> kodiak99: normally a user error/you've made a mistake
<kodiak99> ok
<reisio> kodiak99: why would you suddenly think you haven't
<ikonia> kodiak99: or you've upgraded your distro and the swap from admin group to wheel group did not work
<zero2XIII> kodiak99: I am not sure.. please do: "cat /etc/group" and pastebin it and paste link here
<ikonia> don't bother catting /etc/group
<ikonia> open a terminal, type "id"
<ikonia> show the channel that one line
<svendarm> can someone please explain to me how to use setxkbmap_
<kodiak99> I don't understand what that means.
<linux_is_my_hero> daftykins: here is the new result http://pastebin.com/CZkbk9Xn
<daftykins> linux_is_my_hero: ok, another one to run after removing old kernels to save a bit more disk space is 'sudo apt-get autoremove' so you can run that to get rid of the kernel header packages from the no-longer installed ones
<daftykins> linux_is_my_hero: then after that i'd run 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' to be sure everything's fully up to date, then you can go back to trying that Brother install
<linux_is_my_hero> daftykins: okay :-)
<zero2XIII> kodiak99: simply hit "ctrl+alt+t" and then a terminal should open up and then type "id" and press enter
<mrguser> mrmguser
<kodiak99> no I meant the pastebin thing.  but I just kinda figured it out ant created a pastebin account.  now what?
<daftykins> kodiak99: you don't need an account to paste. http://paste.ubuntu.com
<zero2XIII> kodiak99: no need if you just copy paste the output generated by running id in terminal... pastebin is used for multi line outputs
<zero2XIII> kodiak99: the output should look like this: uid=1000(zeroburn) gid=1000(zeroburn) groups=1000(zeroburn),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),29(audio),30(dip),46(plugdev),109(lpadmin),113(netdev),124(sambashare)
<kodiak99> ok I just pasted the output of id
<ikonia> kodiak99: ok, so you are in the sudo group - looks good
<ikonia> kodiak99: so why do you think you don't have admin capabilities ?
<zero2XIII> ikonia: that is my output
<ikonia> oops sorry
<kodiak99> because it won't accept my password for authentication
<ikonia> kodiak99: paste the line from your machine
<zero2XIII> ikonia: lol no worries.. You help him, its confusing if more then one tries
<kodiak99> ok so who am i talking to now?
<zero2XIII> kodiak99: to inkonia
<ikonia> kodiak99: just put the line in the channel so all can see
<wornwinter> Hey, just installed Ubuntu, and have a slight problem. I'm unable to get my m-audio projectmix to work. Already tried building ffado from source with no luck. Anyone ever got this card working?
<kodiak99> my ID line?
<ikonia> kodiak99: come on , I've asked multiple times now
<ikonia> the one line from the output of the command "id"
<kodiak99> andrew@andrew-VPCCW21FX:~$ id uid=1000(andrew) gid=1000(andrew) groups=1000(andrew),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),108(lpadmin),117(nopasswdlogin),124(sambashare) andrew@andrew-VPCCW21FX:~$
<ikonia> this doesn't look like an ubuntu machine
<ikonia> kodiak99: please show me the output of the command uname -a
<zero2XIII> wornwinter: what are you trying to use it for?
<kodiak99> -a: command not found
<ikonia> kodiak99: uname -a
<ikonia> kodiak99: PLEASE read what you are being told to do
<wornwinter> zero2XIII: I just want stereo audio output from it. Just have linux for programming/tinkering.
<kodiak99> Linux andrew-VPCCW21FX 3.8.0-25-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 6 20:47:07 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<wornwinter> Just for some music or something while I work
<ikonia> kodiak99: ok, that's great, now please type "sudo apt-get update" does that command work or give you errors ?
<linux_is_my_hero> daftykins: I got libs-32ia to install.  unfortunately, now the brother drivers are still having trouble: http://pastebin.com/vLzKtwkq
<kodiak99> andrew@andrew-VPCCW21FX:~$ sudo apt-get update [sudo] password for andrew:  Sorry, try again. [sudo] password for andrew:  Sorry, try again. [sudo] password for andrew:
<zero2XIII> wornwinter: I have the m-audio profire 610 and it doesnt work with linux...
<zero2XIII> wornwinter: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FireWire
<kodiak99> won't take my password
<linux_is_my_hero> daftykins: i'm guessing from the code that the LPR driver file left over from last time is still there and its trying to overwrite it, but I don't know what "unknown job: lpd" means
<ikonia> kodiak99: what do you mean, won't take your password
<daftykins> linux_is_my_hero: hrmm not so sure on whether that's an issue i'm afraid. are you sure that's the best approach to set up that model printer with Ubuntu?
<freon> what can i do with ubuntu to teach myself about linux?
<ikonia> freon: anything you want,
<wornwinter> zero2XIII: It sucks pretty bad. First piece of hardware I've had that linux doesn't seem to support.
<ActionParsnip> Wornwinter: what is the output of :    wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<kodiak99> I correctly type the only password that I have ever used on this system and it won't accept it
<zero2XIII> wornwinter: is your device shown in alsa mixer? There is a tromendous work around.. But it really is a huge task
<ActionParsnip> Freon: how did you learn to use Windows?
<linux_is_my_hero> daftykins: I'm not sure if that is the best way.  I'm just using the manufacturer's instructions as a baseline, but I am open to other routes :-)
<nnnniiihjiuhui> first time on irc!!!
<wornwinter> zero2XIII: It isn't no.
<wornwinter> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=9f50e640f309df6a400499bd61885d521b435907
<wornwinter> that was the output btw
<daftykins> linux_is_my_hero: ah - do you have a link to that guide?
<ActionParsnip> Kodiak99: you don't get feedback but the password is being typed
<ikonia> kodiak99 do you need a password to login to the system, or does it do automatic login
<linux_is_my_hero> sure, here it is http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/instruction_prn1a.html
<kodiak99> automatic login
<ikonia> kodiak99 your password is wrong then
<ActionParsnip> Kodiak99: you still have a password even if you autologin
<zero2XIII> wornwinter: have a look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation
<kodiak99> my password is one press of the spacebar.  it's hard to type incorrectly.
<ikonia> kodiak99: no, it's not
<ikonia> kodiak99: that password is wrong
<daftykins> linux_is_my_hero: did you do the 'pre-required procedure (3)' bits where it's creating symbolic links with "ln -s /etc/init.d/cups /etc/init.d/lpd" ?
<linux_is_my_hero> daftykins: no :-D
<svendarm> ikonia(im freon btw): yes but i want to learn the kernel. i have downloaded the source code but i would like to get my hands dirty programmign something. is there much conceptual difference programming linux as opposed to programming windows?
<ActionParsnip> Wornwinter : if you run : alsamixer , is the right device selected for output? Also check in the sound application in Dash and do the same.  You will need F6 in alsamixer
<ikonia> svendarm: what languages do you program in ?
<kodiak99> i agree, but the question is what changed my password to a random string of 100+ characters
<linux_is_my_hero> daftykins: "failed to create symbolic link...file exists" what does that mean?
<ikonia> kodiak99 who said it changed to a random string of 100 chars ?
<wornwinter> zero2XIII: I've already seen that, I ended up having to download and build ffado from source, just to see if I could get some support, but it couldn't see the card. (It's firewire)
<svendarm> ikonia: C, Python, Haskell, Java, and more
<wornwinter> I think I may have been defeated here lol
<daftykins> linux_is_my_hero: that it's trying to link one to another but both already exist
<kodiak99> the passwords program in the system settings menu
<ikonia> svendarm: best thing to do is go to launchpad.net find a bug - see if you can fix it, it will move from then
<ActionParsnip> Kodiak99 : that doesn't happen.  I suggest you reboot to root recovery console and set a half decent password
<ikonia> kodiak99: the password program doesn't show you your password
<zero2XIII> wornwinter: where did it first fail?
<daftykins> linux_is_my_hero: run it again but instead of -s use -fs
<kodiak99> mine does or I am describing the program wrong
<ikonia> kodiak99: you're password program does not show you the password
<ikonia> kodiak99: I suggest you reset your password and your problem will go away
<nnnniiihjiuhui> is anyone seeing this??? first time on irc.
<wornwinter> zero2XIII: ffado runs fine, just doesn't detect the card once it starts discovering. The projectmix itself is okay, works in windows. It's defo a compatibility problem.
<ikonia> nnnniiihjiuhui: people can see
<daftykins> nnnniiihjiuhui: yes hi.
<linux_is_my_hero> daftykins: i ran it with -fs and it said permission denied so i repeated it with "sudo" and nothing came out.  what does that mean?
<ActionParsnip> Wornwinter : also try: killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse* , wait ten seconds and reboot
<reisio> daftykins is a good nick
<kodiak99> i have done that too, but it still doesn't take my new password and when I reboot it shows that random sting again
<zero2XIII> wornwinter: it seems it is not supported: http://ffado.org/?q=devicesupport%2Flist&filter0=M-audio&filter1=&op2=OR
 * MAITY slaps zwiep` around a bit with a large E63-1
<bigroomsmallhous> nnniiiiii seeing what
<daftykins> linux_is_my_hero: that means it worked perfectly. you can re-run the dpkg -i on the .deb now
<reisio> ActionParsnip: what's the waiting for? :D
<nnnniiihjiuhui> no private messages??
<ikonia> MAITY: please don't do that
<kodiak99> string
<MAITY> ok
<ikonia> nnnniiihjiuhui: we can see what you are typing
<wornwinter> zero2XIII: Yeah I saw, was just hoping someone had worked out some sort of hacky workaround.
<daftykins> reisio: are you being sincere? :P
<ActionParsnip> Kodiak99 : try: gksudo apt-get update
<reisio> daftykins: yup
<linux_is_my_hero> daftykins: same error :-( "unknown job:ldp"
<ActionParsnip> Reisio: lets pulseaudio restart automatically and regenerate the default configs
<reisio> that's creepy
<zero2XIII> Seems unlikely.. If the BASE software does not support it, it is unlikely it will work with a hackaround :(... But I see mine is now "reported to work"... its been a few months since I last checked... maybe you will be lucky
<ActionParsnip> Reisio: what is creepy?
<daftykins> linux_is_my_hero: is it network or USB attached?
<reisio> ActionParsnip: daemons
<zero2XIII> wornwinter: but I am envious.. I wanted that interface, but the shop I buy from couldn't get it for like 3 months and i really needed to mix a 5.1 channel show.. so I got the 610
<linux_is_my_hero> daftykins: USB attached
<xwix> slt
<kodiak99> <ActionParsnip> it won't take my password to perform that action
<ActionParsnip> Reisio : the service is told to automatically restart if it dies. The command to kill the process is needed to unlock the files. When it restarts (like most Linux apps) if no configuration is there then defaults are instated
<reisio> ActionParsnip: like a daemon? :p
<daftykins> linux_is_my_hero: i found a possibly helpful link http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=95462
<wornwinter> zero2XIII: It's a fantastic interface, paid a small fortune for it a year or two ago! I'll check out the 610, haven't heard of it before.
<linux_is_my_hero> daftykins: cool :-)
<ActionParsnip> Kodiak99 : I would reset your password using root recovery
<kodiak99> ok how do I do that?
<wornwinter> zero2XIII: What sort of audio work do you do?
<nnnniiihjiuhui> #
<wilee-nilee> kodiak99, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<ActionParsnip> Kodiak99 : hold SHIFT at boot and select recovery mode then root. Once you get the prompt, run: passwd foo; reboot
<ActionParsnip> Kodiak99 : eg: passwd dave; reboot
<ActionParsnip> Kodiak99 : having space as a password will make things awkward.  Why such a dumb password?
<Takagami> ActionParsnip: And that is exactly why I have a BIOS password and Do not allow anything other than HDD to boot....
<kodiak99> because i didn't wnat a password to begin with, but I have not found a way to dod taht.
<linux_is_my_hero> daftykins: I'm having trouble with the command "aa-complain," do you know anything about it?
<kodiak99> want that
<ActionParsnip>  Takagami: remove cmos battery and password goes bye bye
<jmagunduni> guys i am using Ubuntu 13.10 , i have a problem with network manager applet. It disappear  sometimes . please help :-(
<linux_is_my_hero> ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> Kodiak99 : once the OS is setup you don't need it much at all.
<jmagunduni> sorry 13.04
<Takagami> Yeah... kinda hard to do on most laptops though... ;-)
<daftykins> linux_is_my_hero: never heard of it i'm afraid
<nnnniiihjiuhui> ikonia:
<ActionParsnip> Takagami: depends on ability
<linux_is_my_hero> daftykins: yeah, i may just take this thing back and get the HP instead.
<ActionParsnip> Jmagunduni: what is the output of : uname -a
<Takagami> ActionParsnip: Indeed...
<kodiak99> I wish I knew how to make it not use passwords, but it always asks me for authentication whenever I want to do something it considers major.
<MonkeyDust> kodiak99  that's called "security"
<nnnniiihjiuhui> ikonia: did you get the beep
<ActionParsnip> Kodiak99 : yes its called security.  Remember the target audience of your OS
<wilee-nilee> kodiak99, The password and a good one are part of the safety of using linux, get used to it. ;)
<nnnniiihjiuhui> best irc for ubuntu??
<kodiak99> well I'll give this a try.  thanks for your help everyone.
<DJones> !best | nnnniiihjiuhui
<ubottu> nnnniiihjiuhui: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<daftykins> nnnniiihjiuhui: there is no best, just what works for you
<DJones> !irc | nnnniiihjiuhui
<ubottu> nnnniiihjiuhui: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ActionParsnip> Nnniihjiuhui: your question is as intelligent as asking "what is the best colour of the rainbow"
<jmagunduni> ActionParsnip:Linux joshua-HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC 3.8.0-22-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 16 15:17:14 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<syntroPi> how can i  use the acount-plugins from the online accounts? its totaly empty??
<openfire> :D
<ikonia> nnnniiihjiuhui: get a beep ?
<ActionParsnip> Nnniihjiuhui : if there was a 'best' the others would cease to be as nobody would use the others.  Think about it
<nnnniiihjiuhui> i'm trying empathy.
<ikonia> nnnniiihjiuhui: this channel is for ubuntu support - if you need help with something just ask the channel
<syntroPi> yeah exactly with empathy: i cant enter any account information in online accounts the dialogue is empty??
<syntroPi> is there a config file somewhere for the online accounts from ubuntu?
<syntroPi> the gui is broken
<nnnniiihjiuhui> how do you address users here..i'm on webchat.freenode.net.
<syntroPi> just include exact name string in your message
<ikonia> nnnniiihjiuhui: you just say their name
<ikonia> nnnniiihjiuhui: eg: as I am doing to you
<nnnniiihjiuhui> ikonia: that is what i asked. "did you get beep".
<ikonia> nnnniiihjiuhui: there is no "beep"
<ikonia> nnnniiihjiuhui: hence why what you've said doesn't make sense
<openfire> :D
<svendarm> wow, how long does eclipse take to install?
<syntroPi> nnnniiihjiuhui, i like to use xchat2 for irc on ubuntu, but thats my preference only
<ikonia> svendarm sepends on many things
<nnnniiihjiuhui> ikonia: well, I get beep.
<ikonia> nnnniiihjiuhui: "great"
<nnnniiihjiuhui> ikonia: which is your client
<ikonia> nnnniiihjiuhui: it doesn't matter what I use
<svendarm> what dies "[2] 18780" mean in response to starting eclipse like so "eclipse &"
<nnnniiihjiuhui> anybody using empathy irc here?
<ikonia> nnnniiihjiuhui: why don't you just ask the question you want fixing
<ikonia> svendarm that's just the process id
<openfire> m using mirggi
<openfire> :|
<svendarm> hmm so slow, maybe 1GB of memory is to little for eclipse these days?
<TheUsD> can someone tell me what this means? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5787579/
<ikonia> it's quite a hungry machine and the minimum requirement for ubuntu is 1GB these days too I think
<ikonia> TheUsD: the file is not valid and we will not help you with cracked software, so please don't ask again
<TheUsD> I don't care if its cracked or not (its not cracked btw, I use it on my windows PC and its a trial program)
<ikonia> TheUsD: do not ask again
<TheUsD> I'm just confused on ubuntu on what it means
<svendarm> is it only in C the OS really matters these days? and C++. in java,python etc there are language level constructs or interfaces to threads and semaphores etc?
<openfire> .
<Pici> TheUsD: Contact Wing support then.
<TheUsD> its the same steps whether I get it from the website or another place
<DJones> TheUsD: Its name includes "cracked"
<DJones> !piracy | TheUsD
<ubottu> TheUsD: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<syntroPi> anyone got online user accounts  in system settings working?
<TheUsD> They do not give free support to their trial programs
<ikonia> TheUsD: enough - drop it now please.
<TheUsD> -_- its not pirated software/
<ikonia> TheUsD: last warning
<TheUsD> again, its not pirated...
<Pici> TheUsD: There are FOSS ftp and sftp servers available in the repositories. If you want help with those will be glad to help you.
<TheUsD> Pici: I like the wing FTP program, I use it on my windows PC. I was wanting to see how stable it is on a Linux box.
<DJones> TheUsD: The name of the file even tells us who cracked it, please do not ask about it again
<ikonia> TheUsD: I've just downloaded it from wing - that is not the trial version file name - so drop it now
<TheUsD> ikonia: no you didn't or you would see that I am right.
<nnnniiihjiuhui> i'm learning to build a gnome applet from http://www.znasibov.info/blog/html/2009/02/25/gnome_applet_with_python_part_1.html . /usr/lib/bonobo/servers is not there in ubuntu 12.04
<TheUsD> Crude is not a real cracking crack, I use it on the windows machine, its still a 30 day trial. after that it shuts the service down every 2 hours.
<DJones> TheUsD: Enough, we can all google the file name and see who's cracked and released it
<TheUsD> then you should learn how to google better... -_-
<uuser123>  hi.. After a partial upgrade, to fix which I removed the ubuntu-desktop package, ubuntu won't boot. Just shows a blank screen. Help?
<wilee-nilee> uuser123, That is a bit of a confusing description.
<Dustin> New install of ubuntu 13.04, can't hear any sound on Skype at all and cannot capture my voice. Sound is working everywhere else though, same with voice being captured, any help is appreciated
<reisio> uuser123: partial upgrade no good
<uuser123> wilee-nilee: I am booting in using a livecd, if you need anything please ask
<uuser123> to identify the issue
<wilee-nilee> reisio, Heh, sounds like a cave man response, but quite accurate. ;)
<Schroeder> Hello.
<Schroeder> You should really be usng Slackware.
<DJones> Schroeder: Please don't troll
<Schroeder> DJones: please don't make pointless requests to not do something that was never done.
<DJones> Schroeder: This is Ubuntu support, please stay on topic
<bazhang> Schroeder, thats enough
<wilee-nilee> uuser123, I need nothing, the channel needs a accurate description, with details.
<openfire> :D
<Steveyray> Hi, can someone tell me what this error means? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5787623/
<daftykins> and then it was that the OPS WOKE UP
<uuser123> okay. I had some issues with updates, so I tried a partial upgrade. that wasnt working and on a launchpad page i read to remove the ubuntu-desktop package. The upgrade worked and told me to reboot the system, and I did. once the computer starts and post grub, it goes into a black screen and stops responding
<nn> the folder /usr/lib/bonobo/servers mentioned in http://goo.gl/lJQ1C does not exist in ubuntu 12.04. is there any equivalent folder?
<svendarm> int pthread_create(pthread_t *thread, const pthread_attr_t *attr,
<svendarm>                    void *(*start_routine) (void *), void *arg);
<svendarm> unsure about that void *(*start_routine)
<svendarm> is that a double pointer?
<reisio> svendarm: #friendly-coders
<ampoz> Hi, I've done a fresh ubuntu server 12.04 install and used 200GB of my 512GB for the automatic/guided LVM setup. I'd like to create a second volume group from the free space left over. I assume I have to create a primary partition from the free space and then make a new volume group out of it? I've google'd but tbh I'm having trouble finding proper info on how to do this (i'm sure there's a
<ampoz> tutorial somewhere, but I just can't seem to find atm). Could anyone point me in the right direction? thanks!
<bobbyd_> svendarm, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1352426/why-does-start-routine-for-pthread-create-return-void-and-take-void
<aamer> hello room
<reisio> ampoz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lvm
<aamer> I'm using grsync, why does it insist on creating a directory inside the destination directory and put files in there?
<nr_> any idea how to setup irc on empathy?
<mike_> Hi
<Guest21203> There is some quistion
<Guest21203> blue tooth is not working  on ubuntu 13.04
<Magicarp> I'm having issues with the log in screen. I can't log out and switch my DE. If I switch my tty how can I start gnome classic (only other DE I have installed)?
<svendarm> if i declare a local var v in a function then return its address, isnt thta dangerous since it will be invalid outside the function?
<nrthedreamer> this place is nice
<Guest21203> please someone answer me why bluetooth is not working on ubuntu 13.04
<erek> how do i install the "deb" command?
<erek> ppa:sunab is suggesting i use deb in ubuntu
<erek> for kdenlive
<nrthedreamer> erek:
<wilee-nilee> Magicarp, What do you see if you logout?
<debian-n00b> erek: deb is just a file extention use dpkg
<erek> dpkg doesn't seem to work how he shows it
<erek> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/sunab/kdenlive-release/ubuntu raring main
<erek> i replace deb with a dpkg equivalent and it doesn't work
<erek> dpkg -i http://ppa.launchpad.net/sunab/kdenlive-release/ubuntu raring main
<erek>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<Guest21203> please is there someone knows how to solve the bluetooth problem in ubuntu ? please show me how ..
<erek> etc
<syntroPi> erek add that one in software sources
<bobbyd_> Guest21203, what are you trying to connect?
<syntroPi> its the repo address
<debian-n00b> yeah it's a repo address
<leoquant> how to disable avahi-daemon on ubuntu 13.04?
<syntroPi> and deb is correct
<erek> so, apt-add-repository  http://ppa.launchpad.net/sunab/kdenlive-release/ubuntu raring main
<erek> ???
<debian-n00b> you need to add it to your repo list
<syntroPi> do you have that software sources gui ?
<Guest21203> Mobile
<isank> hi guys
<bazhang> erek, this still natty?
<isank> need some serious help urgently
<erek> bazhang: raring now
<isank> could u guys please help me
<bazhang> !addppa | erek
<ubottu> erek: Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<wilee-nilee> !help | isank
<ubottu> isank: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<isank> hi wilee
<syntroPi> erek that software and updates dialogue gui: goto other software then add it "deb .... blah blubb"
<DJones> erek: If you read https://launchpad.net/~sunab/+archive/kdenlive-release that tells you how to correctly add the ppa to your repositories
<oblio> !addppa oblio
<debian-n00b> erek: add  it to /etc/apt/source.list
<oblio> how come my system doesnt have add-apt-repository?
<syntroPi> apt-add
<erek> for some reason i can't see Bezier Curves in kdenlive effect list
<foobArrr> problem with 12.04 and disk encryption: I just installed 12.04, the (alternate) installer froze for several minutes after asking for the luks passphrase, but afterwards installation went normal. now the installed system also freezes at boot for about 40 seconds after the luks passphrase prompt. any ideas? ( you can see the delay in bootchart, cryptsetup seems to use one cpu core from second 15 to 55: http://s3.imgimg.de/uploads/itxprecise201306211425e0
<foobArrr> 734png.png )
<Global_Radio> would anyone be able to let me know how to install this??; i read the README and INSTALL files but they give no clue on what file(s) to download
<Global_Radio> https://github.com/zhum/simpleweather-screensaver
<wilee-nilee> !details > Global_Radio
<ubottu> Global_Radio, please see my private message
<isank> i want to install or atleast try ubuntu or xubuntu on my sony vaio laptop but i am not able to do so because i get a blank blinking screen
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset > isank
<ubottu> isank, please see my private message
<reisio> isank: alt install image
<Global_Radio> wilee-nilee, the file is (supposed to be) here --> https://github.com/zhum/simpleweather-screensaver
<wilee-nilee> the alt is a netload now is all.
<bazhang> reisio, no more alt
<minimec> isank: Sony vayos are 'very special'
<syntroPi> Global_Radio, try something like "make" then "sudo checkinstall"
<syntroPi> also make sure you have all dependencies
<isank> sorry wilee but the nomodest thing is not working and only thing i get is a simple command prompt instead of try or install
<Global_Radio> syntroPi, what file do I download from that page, though>
<Global_Radio> ?
<syntroPi> Global_Radio, all of them
<minimec> y experience was, that the better once are very tuned. They are bleeding fast, but difficutlt with linux.
<minimec> isank: Do you have a dual GPU intel/ATI Intel/Nvidia?
<syntroPi> Global_Radio, use git or click at ZIP
<reisio> bazhang: really? ew
<syntroPi> Global_Radio, not sure if you can have that on raring: Requirements: gtk+-2.0 dbus-glib-1 dbus-1 glib-2.0, cairo.
<isank> @minimec : amd radeon is my graphics card
<Global_Radio> syntroPi, what is raring?
<syntroPi> Global_Radio, the -dev packages are the ones you need to compile that
<jordan4ibanez> For 13.10, can fdutils be added? And can the normal user be added to the floppy group?
<jordan4ibanez> This is how to get floppy drives working in ubuntu.
<jordan4ibanez> Without this, using dosbox is a nightmare.
<Global_Radio> syntroPi, what does that mean? I can't install that screensaver?
<DJones> jordan4ibanez: Probably best if you ask that in #ubuntu+1 Thats the support channel for 13.10 until its released in October
<jordan4ibanez> Actually, without this, using floppy drives in general is a horrific nightmare.
<wjoosh> jordan4ibanez: Why do you need DOSBox? Doesn't wine work?
<isank> minimec
<minimec> isank: And what Processor? And... Do you haveone or two harddrives?
<jordan4ibanez> Because I play dos games. And I put data on my special floppy disks.
<isank> core i5 3210M single harddrive 750 gb
<MonkeyDust> i use dosbox for old games
<wjoosh> jordan4ibanez: I find dos games - really old ones - they work fine with WINE. If you have floppy disks, sure, that's a different thing
<Guest2349> hi, i just installed raring on a computer. it works fine, and can get onto the internet and I can ssh to it via its IP. the problem is i can't ping it or ssh to it via its hostname ("Water"). i.e `ping water` gives unknown host, but `192.168.1.4` works as expected. running `ping water` on the box itself works as expected. any ideas?
<syntroPi> Global_Radio, raring is the name of latest ubuntu release. idk you have to try to compile that. checkinstall will not just drop that files somewhere on your hdd but make a lil installation .deb file and install through your software manager so you easily can remove it later. it also takes care about the dependencies if you answer ithe questions right when it builds the .deb
<jordan4ibanez> No, I run windows 3.1
<minimec> isank: Ok. So normally, the Ubuntu Live OS should use the integrated intel GPU as default.
<saiarcot895> Guest2349: is its name being registered in DNS anywhere?
<X-Sleepy-X> Guest2349: have you tried ping water.local ?
<vith> Guest2349: i think that depends on your router
<jordan4ibanez> It's not about what can run them, it's about the ability of finding the data on the hard disk.
<Rubino123> my gensys sd internal card reader is not reading, any ideas on a fix?
<minimec> isank: You say, that you can boot the system, but you don't get the graphical environment... right?
<jordan4ibanez> Erm, transfering from floppy to hard disk.
<Rubino123> lsusb output: Bus 002 Device 004: ID 05e3:0727 Genesys Logic, Inc. microSD Reader/Writer
<isank> no not actually i just get a simple command prompt and nothing else
<Guest2349> X-Sleepy-X: pinging water.local doesn't change anything
<isank> i can't call it that my system boots
<wjoosh> jordan4ibanez: you have an old game, that runs in windows 3.11, and it saves to floppy disk? and you want to know how to get this workig in linux?
<syntroPi> Global_Radio, i think ubuntu 13.04 uses gtk 3 not  gtk+-2.0
<X-Sleepy-X> Guest2349: have you added 192.168.1.4 to the hosts file?
<Guest2349> vith: i don't see what my router would have anything to do with it. i have other boxes on this network and i can ping/ssh to them by their hostname
<Rubino123> when I open the "Computer" file explorer it says C:// not available operation not supported
<Rubino123> Any ideas
<isank> i don't see the desktop , nothing no terminal just a simple command prompt spread all  over the screen
<jordan4ibanez> No, I already did, I am asking if the things that are required to do it can be added to 13.10, so users like me don't struggle with playing classic games on linux.
<Rubino123> Google says my problem does not exist
<jordan4ibanez> It opens up a world of gaming.
<Guest2349> X-Sleepy-X: no, but i don't want to manually override it. i don't see why this shouldn't work (i.e configure itself)
<vith> Guest2349: your router would need to be serving dns to the second computer and resolving the hostname
<Rubino123> Sd card problem was fixed temporarily but I was too tired to remember what worked
<wjoosh> jordan4ibanez: may i ask for an example of one of the game names?
<isank> do you want me to tell the whole condition to you from start to end
<minimec> isank: Ok. can you tell me exactly, what you are doing. You start the computer and choose the CD Device or USB stick as boot device right?
<isank> yup exactly i do so
<jordan4ibanez> Train Engineer, Jetpack, Galactix.
<wjoosh> isank: which one? cd or usb? please be specific
<jordan4ibanez> I actually have dos running on my machine, but sometimes I like to multitask.
<minimec> isank: After that you choose your keyboard and you 'Try Ubuntu'...
<DJones> jordan4ibanez: As I said earlier, probably best if you ask it in #ubuntu+1 Another option would be to file it as a bug/wishlist request
<jordan4ibanez> I already did.
<Guest2349> vith: why would it do so for the other boxes on my network but not this one?
<syntroPi> minimec, isnt that dialogue hidden behind "f2" on bootup
<isank> no i get a grub menu where i choose try ubuntu widout installing
<Dustin> New install of ubuntu 13.04, can't hear any sound on Skype at all and cannot capture my voice. Sound is working everywhere else though, same with voice being captured, any help is appreciated
<isank> i donot get any menu to choose keyboard or anything
<wjoosh> jordan4ibanez: I have not heard of the other two. I do not remember Galactix having a save function
<vith> Guest2349: could be something like windows networking keeping its own list of host->ip mappings
<Guest2349> saiarcot895: i'm not sure what you mean. this is on a local home network
<syntroPi> isank, hit f2 right after your bios access your usb or cd
<minimec> syntroPi: It's some 'F' button, right.
<saiarcot895> Guest2349: in that case, what vith says applies
<jordan4ibanez> wjoosh: Indeed.
<syntroPi> minimec, F"
<syntroPi> f2
<isank> a very simple grub menu like the one we see when we have installed ubuntu and we see when we boot our pc and it gives us option like ubuntu , recovery etc etc
<rawrite> flash plugin is not working for my 32bit ubuntu 12.04 . The error msg was "flash plugin has crashed". Any solutions?
<wjoosh> jordan4ibanez: So i dont understsand why you need floppy disk to play galactix
<jdoles> rawrite: apply to Adobe and fix it yourself.
<jdoles> rawrite: Flash will likely just die slowly.
<rawrite> jdoles: I already tried it, still didnt work
<Kenjin> I'm seeing slow wifi connection with ath9k on kernel 3.9. Does 3.8 work well?
<jdoles> rawrite: you can disable Flash and all other solutions are broken too.
<minimec> isank: Did you create that boot device yourself? That sounds like a 'full install'. I created a stick like that fo myself.
<isank> minimec
<jdoles> rawrite: you applied to Adobe already?
<Guest2349> vith: saiarcot895: how would I troubleshoot that, then? my browser's web interface shows the box in question and displays its hostname.
<wjoosh> rawrite: google chrome has an improved, proprietary flash player. Perhaps that might help.
<isank> yes i used universal usb installer to create a live usb
<jdoles> wjoosh: they have their own engine?
<rawrite> jdoles: what do you mean by apply to adobe?
<Halleon> hello. need a little help about lirc
<jdoles> rawrite: for a job
<jdoles> rawrite: because they have the code.
<wjoosh> jdoles: You mean chrome flash? it has secret sauce in it, no source code available, for playing flash. I dont know what's in it.
<Halleon> need proper hardware. conf and lircd.conf for tv2000 xp expert
<jdoles> wjoosh: so, chromium doesn't have that?
<rawrite> jdoles: I downloaded flash pluggin from their web site
<minimec> isank: A live disk should give you a menu to do some basic configuration, like keyboard settings and a menu to 'Try Ubuntu', 'direct install' and 'memory check' or so,
<wjoosh> jdoles: No, chromium does not - only google chrome
<jdoles> rawrite: I will say it more slowly and simple then.
<jdoles> rawrite: there is not a chance -- ever -- of running Flash without issues on Linux.
<rawrite> jdoles: I cant read your mind, dude
<jdoles> I personally have no issues, but I know the performance is bad.
<syntroPi> minimec, i always prefered to plug in a usb stick, configure virtualbox to give it to its guest, boot then from the live iso and from within that i used startup media creator to write from the live ubuntu in virtualbox on the usb stick
<rawrite> applied to adobe could be anything, duh
<xcaliber178> Hello. I have an issue. I was installing some things via apt-get command and i kept getting and error about linux-image-3.2.0-45-generic. So i issued "sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.2.0-45-generic" and I got this: http://pastebin.com/VAcHNxxN
<Guest2349> vith: saiarcot895: in fact, in my router's web UI under DNS Server I can see the mapping just fine
<isank> minimec : my computer is also UEFI and secure boot included, i have already disabled secure boot, but couldnot do the same with UEFI as windows 8 is also installed on my laptop
<rawrite> flash is not dying for another 20 years so good luck
<Halleon> Anyone can help me about my issue?
<wjoosh> i've not seen a flash that google chrome linux didnt play ... ot of curiousity, can you link a flash that's givng problems?
<nrthedreamer> any idea about building a panel applet
<saiarcot895> Guest2349: Are you using one of the computers on your local network to serve DNS requests?
<nrthedreamer> ?
<Guest2349> ahhh, strange, it seems like my computer is storing an improper cache of what `water` resolves to. i tried from another computer and it worked fine.
<Guest2349> i just i'll just restart
<minimec> isank: So we know now, that you cannot choose your install device. You don't get these install options.
<syntroPi> isank, ooh then it may be different didnt try that f2 thing on uefi yet
<syntroPi> it has different bootup process
<isank> sorry what f2 thing
<minimec> isank: Problem is, that I have no idea of these UEFI devices. Maybe syntroPi knows more. At least he seems to have followed our discussion.
<wilee-nilee> isank, Have you seen the UEFI wiki?
<isank> minimec: no problem buddy atleast u tried to help me and thank u for that
<wjoosh> isank: did you get the 64 bit installer, and disable secure boot?
<genii> xcaliber178: Do a sudo apt-get remove linux-image-<version>   for the some of the old kernels of  <version> in /boot to free up some room
<minimec> isank: ;)
<isank> @wjoosh :i did that
<syntroPi> isank, to get a dialogue at startup for some special options like "try ubuntu" "install" "test memory" "kernel parameters" and such you could press [F2] key right after the moment your pc begins to boot from your media. but with uefi it uses different bootloader so there it maybe a different thing, cant help with uefi though because i never used that
<wjoosh> isank: Have you checked the UEFI install guide for ubuntu? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<isank> yes checked it and did all the things according to it only but of no use
<wjoosh> isank: May I ask the make and model of the machine?
<xcaliber178> genii: what versions should i remove? i assume it would be bad to remove the version im currently using.
<isank> wjoosh:sony vaio e series with core i5 3210M, amd radeon 7650M
<X-Sleepy-X> xcaliber178: uname -r to see the current version
<genii> xcaliber178: The usual thing is to leave your current kernel and the one just previous
<minimec> syntroPi: Your Virtualbox way is quiet complicated... I just plug two USB sticks, And install Ubuntu from one to the other. Just use the 'advanced options' during partitioning...
<wjoosh> isank: there is a key on the vaio you need to press to get the boot menu up. On most machines it's F2 or F8. Obviously that isnt working for you. Have you tried F11?
<wilee-nilee> isank, THe best help on UEFI Installs is at the ubuntu forum, there is a mod on everyday that focuses on this start a thread there.
<syntroPi> minimec, its quite quick shortcut if you have vbox already installed you wouldnt even need to reboot or close any work done while its writing the stick. also you can test it immediately with vbox and md5sum
<nrthedreamer> anybody used download monitor?
<xcaliber178> genii: I am running 3.2.0-41-generic. I issued the remove command for 40, 39, 38, 37, 36, 35, 34, etc, and got "Unable to locate package linux-image-<version>"
<isank> wjoosh : this is what i get http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1347445084.png when i boot from live usb
<isank> wilee-nilee : already did that
<cstewart>  i believe the sony bios are f1 and f2
<isank> but no response till now
<wjoosh> isank: A bit small. does the first line say "try ubuntu" ?
<X-Sleepy-X> xcaliber178: did you use tabulator to find the different versions?
<wilee-nilee> isank, Does the header say UEFI, can you post a link?
<folorn> okay I've got a cd but i think i had some stuff on it
<wjoosh> I think it says "Try ubuntu without installing" but the .png is tiny
<folorn> is there anyway to format your CDS?
<genii> xcaliber178: Can you pastebin the results of: apt-cache policy linux-image*
<isank> wjoosh: yes it does, 2nd says install ubuntu, 3rd says check disks for defects
<isank> a menu of three lines only
<syntroPi> wjoosh, on intel boards its f10
<wilee-nilee> isank, My concern here is qualified help, I have seen only one user on this channel with those skills and they are not here.
<wjoosh> isank: See +before+ that point is usually where it breaks! :-)
<xcaliber178> X-Sleepy-X: No, what is tabulator?
<isank> wjoosh: i didn't get u
<xcaliber178> genii: I tryed but the output of the command wont fit to the terminal screen/history.
<minimec> syntroPi: Ok. That's an argument, I agree...
<isank> wilee-nilee- could you help me please
<Condenado> does anyone know a network manager application that integrates with windowmaker/gworkspace ?
<bekks> xcaliber178: Then use pastebinit.
<isank> who is that user
<wjoosh> isank: It sounds like you don't the bios setup correctly but i dont know the specific setting for that machine
<schnappi_> Hi. First time using irc. I was wondering if anyone would be willing to talk through some RT: Request Tracker installation issues I am having.
<isank> wjoosh:i think i did it
<wjoosh> isank: And yea, i know it's not a bios, but i still call it that :)
<schnappi_> *the RT channel isn't as active as here...
<X-Sleepy-X> xcaliber178: the TAB key..
<isank> wjoosh:there is nothing much to do in this machines BIOS
<wjoosh> isank: you get a "cant read disk" error when you pick from the menu?
<wilee-nilee> isank,  I have been trying, by steering you to people who can. This uefi is a bit new for the open source community, and it s a bit different per manufactureres as far as installing, they have tweaked it for their use.
<X-Sleepy-X> xcaliber178: start typing sudo apt-get autoremove --purge linux-image-  then press tab
<X-Sleepy-X> xcaliber178: that way you will get a list of installed versions
<isank> no actually i don't get anything just a continuously blinking screen
<X-Sleepy-X> xcaliber178: also, you might wanna remove some linux-headers...
<wilee-nilee> isank, Honestly anyone who helps you that does not ask if you are backed up first should be taken lightly.
<isank> wjoosh:and after that i have to force shutdown the machine using power button
<wjoosh> wilee-nilee: it's more likely to brick the machine than erase data :)
<crashXcore> Hello world :) How goes it?
<genii> xcaliber178: OK, give me a minute or two to formulate a plan :)
<lesshaste> how do I tell if I have 32 or 64 bit install?
<isank> so is there anyone who can help me on this
<crashXcore> cat proc/cpuinfo
<X-Sleepy-X> !anyone | isank
<ubottu> isank: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<wjoosh> isank: It's an efi setting on your lappie, but i cant do it without seeing the screen, sorry :( im not familiar with that model of sony
 * X-Sleepy-X giggles
<lesshaste> uname -a ends i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<lesshaste> is that 32 or 64 bit?
<xcaliber178> Actually I did have linux-image-3.2.0-37-generic. I just now removed it and re-ran "sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.2.0-45-generic" still didnt work.
<syntroPi> 32
<stephanb> hey, can someone recommend a stable and reliable free url redirect service? like kickme.to back in the days
<jrib> !ot | stephanb
<ubottu> stephanb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<X-Sleepy-X> lesshaste: looks like 32
<lesshaste> thanks
<lesshaste> what does 64 bit look like?
<isank> Who is the UEFi guy there
<syntroPi> amd64
<kostkon> stephanb, x.co
<isank> UEFI help
<lesshaste> thanks
<X-Sleepy-X> x86_64
<isank> UEFI help please
<lesshaste> isank, just ask :)
<lesshaste> isank, don't ask  to ask
<isank> lesshaste:can you help me
<isank> with my problem
<syntroPi> lesshaste, "Linux hostnamegioeshere 3.8.0-25-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 6 20:47:07 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux"
<X-Sleepy-X> lesshaste: x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<isank> help needed on UEFI please
<syntroPi> thats the amd64 pkgs
<saiarcot895> isank, just ask your question
<lesshaste> isank, you are about to get kicked
<saiarcot895> If someone can answer it, they will
<AdvoWork> hi there, just about to upgrade from 12.10, and i've seen on the new one that theres a different menu option rather than what i have now, it basically shows Applications in the top left. whats it called(i know its a crap description lol)
<lesshaste> isank, if you don't just ask a sensible queston
<wjoosh> he's been asking already, give him a break: you guys obvious just joined and missed his question
<lesshaste> syntroPi, thanks
<sammy> so df says my / is full (/var and /home are on other filesystems). when I use `du -x . | sort -n` it only claims to find a total of 1.3gb of files. what am I doing wrong?
<lesshaste> wjoosh, k
<sammy> oh whoops, I should havementioned the filesystem is 19gb large
<wilee-nilee> AdvoWork, What desktop?
<isank> ok i want to install ubuntu 12.04 64 bit on my sony vaio e series with core i5 and amd 7650 graphics , UEFI and secure boot feature included
<debian-n00b> anyone have experience setting up 13.04 to use Radeon HD 5770 w/ 3 monitors? Whenever I boot my pc up once I get to the desktop the launcher bar is missing from all three monitors and compiz crashes
<AdvoWork> wilee-nilee, maybe unity or gnome? i dunno
<syntroPi> sammy, did you check "df -h"?
<kostkon> AdvoWork, 12.10 and 13.04 are basically the same
<sammy> syntroPi: says there is absolutely 0 space left on / -- its 100% used. 19gb large. du -kx .  shows a total at the end of 1335416 k blocks, thats not even 2gb, right?
<gordonjcp> sammy: du -h
<debian-n00b> if I keep the display set to mirror the launcher appears on all three monitors fine. But when I disable mirroring the bar disapears and like I said compiz crashes..
<saiarcot895> isank: assuming you aren't able to get into your Ubuntu install, do you have a Live CD/USB?
<wilee-nilee> AdvoWork, unty has that panel on the left of the screen, it s actually a plugin in compiz running on top of gnome 3, just trying to get to what the desktop is. Is this the gnome fallback?
<isank> saiarcot895:i have a live USB
<saiarcot895> isank: Have you tried installing Boot-Repair and using it to set up UEFI?
<sammy> gordonjcp: redisplaying the 1335416 as 1.3GB doesn't change anything; I normally use -kx or -mx because I use sort -n afterwards to show me disk hogs.
<wilee-nilee> AdvoWork, Take a screen shot of it and imagebin it if that is easier
<saiarcot895> isank: Note that you also need a 100-200MB partition at the start of your drive for UEFI.
<syntroPi> sammy im not sure about that du command but "df -h" shouldnt be 100% for "/"
<syntroPi> its full then i think
<sammy> syntroPi: thats what df says, yet du only counts 1.3gb of files on the filesystem
<sammy> syntroPi: hence why I'm here :D
<isank> saiarcot895: how will i be able to install boot repair when i haven't been able to install ubuntu
<saiarcot895> isank: you can use the Live USB to get into a "temporary" version of Ubuntu
<saiarcot895> isank: it doesn't install anything by itself
<isank> saiarcot895: sorry but trying ubuntu is also not working
<saiarcot895> isank: from the Live USB? does it give any error message?
<wjoosh> saiarcot895: his problem is he gets the live cd to boot, but after selecting form the menu, it just hangs on black screen with blinkin cursor
<wjoosh> saiarcot895: (At least that's what he told me)
<isank> saiarcot895: yes from live USB and no error message just a screen continuously blinking
<travisimo> I know this is a bit off topic, but I just installed Kali Linux, and so far like it more than Ubuntu 13.04.  Are they pretty similar as far as dependencies and compatabilities?
<AdvoWork> wilee-nilee, i think this is the one I want http://i.imgur.com/G6Pkg6p.png  whats that?
<kostkon> AdvoWork, gnome shell
<CaseyA> can I be shown the "rules" of what can and cannot be discussed for this channel?
<isank> saiarcot895: yes 'wjoosh' is absolutely right
<AdvoWork> kostkon, is it a default in the new version?
<kostkon> AdvoWork, no
<AdvoWork> easy to enable though?
<syntroPi> sammy, hmm on my box "du -kx|sort -n" shows exactly the same that "df -h" shows almost "13172324" and 13G
<Jumpy> hello
<wilee-nilee> AdvoWork, That is the gnome-shell, I use that one myself, there are a ton of extensions as well.
<kostkon> !gnome3 | AdvoWork
<ubottu> AdvoWork: GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty/11.04, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<wilee-nilee> kostkon, That is athe shell
<saiarcot895> isank: I would say that's either a graphics problem (are you using any very old graphics) or some file is missing on the USB (which seems unlikely to me if thing went successfully when installing to the USB)
<foobArrr> problem with 12.04 and disk encryption: I just installed 12.04, the (alternate) installer froze for several minutes after asking for the luks passphrase, but afterwards installation went normal. now the installed system also freezes at boot for about 40 seconds after the luks passphrase prompt. you can see the delay in the bootchart, cryptsetup seems to use one cpu core from second 12 to 52. any ideas?
<foobArrr> bootchart: http://s3.imgimg.de/uploads/bootcharta5b754afpng.png ; dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5787801/
<kostkon> wilee-nilee, wrong person :P
<saiarcot895> isank: besides that, I'm not sure
<syntroPi> sammy,  have you "cd /" before that "du -kx | sort n" command?
<Jumpy> if anyone isn't busy, could I get a hand with installing VNC? I've been having some problems.
<wjoosh> isank: saiarcot895 that's a good point, i assume you checked the md5 hash of the install media?
<wilee-nilee> heh, it happens, ;)
<isank> saiarcot895: graphics cannot be old because the machine was launched in 2012 end
<isank> saiarcot895: wjoosh but the same live USB is working on my desktop and virtualBox
<wilee-nilee> AdvoWork, THe shell looks the same basically in all releases, the extensions though add stuff to the topbar and to the system making it look different
<sammy> syntroPi: yes, sorry, good suggestion but not it. I found out that there were deleted files that have not been fully cleared from teh filesystem because the process ... that either created them or was using them or some such is still running. one was a 17gb log file for splunk :P
<sammy> syntroPi, and for those following along at home: if du and df give you wildly different results, try `lsof | grep deleted`
<wilee-nilee> AdvoWork, Just for info purposes here is the extensions link.  https://extensions.gnome.org/
<wjoosh> isank: you might want to try a 13.04 inscase it's an ubuntu issue with 12.04
<syntroPi> isank, you can check it by going into the usb stick root directory and issue "md5sum -c md5sum.txt" and it will check all files on it
<genii> xcaliber178: Sorry for lag, my boss is wanting me. I have to go afk a bit.
<xcaliber178> genii: No problem.
<wilee-nilee> foobArrr, Have you considered just reinstalling.
<isank> wjoosh : well i think that is the only thing left to do now
<isank> syntroPi : it says OK after every file name
<syntroPi> then the data for all the files on it are written correctly
<nrthedreamer> in unity panel, is it possible to have separate icons for each window of a program
<skinnyblondegirl> blonde
<Erwin> Good evening,  I have Ubuntu 13.04 and I just installed Cinnamon 1.8, anyone here knows how to switch from Unity to Cinnamon?
<astropriate> I have an init script living in /etc/init/FOO.conf and it works great with ubuntu 12.04, but I can't register the same thing on ubuntu 12.10  because  chkconfig  doesn't exit. Please advise on what to do
<th0r> Erwin, the gear icon at the login screen
<wjoosh> nrthedreamer: do you mean the launcher bar?
<wilee-nilee> Erwin, at the dropdown gear at logn
<syntroPi> Erwin, logout and click at that round symbol in lightdm, choose cinnamon and let it rock
<Erwin> ok thanks, will try :)
<foobArrr> wilee-nilee: I aborted my first installation attempt when it froze and tried again, so I had the problem twice. I'm quite sure the delay during installation and the delay during boot are connected, so I don't think reinstalling will help.
<isank> syntroPi: only the very last line says md5sum: WARNING: 1 listed file could not be read
<skinnyblondegirl> i have an issue with my acer touchpad have had a look around but the scrolling is not smoothing
<nrthedreamer> wjoosh: yes
<isank> does that really matter
<syntroPi> isank, hmm thats strange indeed
<wjoosh> nrthedreamer: I dont know of anything that does it, but that doesnt mean there isnt one: however in 13.04 they added the ability to mouse wheel over the icon to switch between different windows of the same program
<isank> syntroPi:but the same live USB works just fine on my desktop and laptops virtualbox
<wjoosh> isank: but what if that file is needed for the laptop? which one is it?
<wilee-nilee> foobArrr, Ah, I see, your wait for help on this will probably be really long,  would run a thread at the ubuntu forums as well.
<wilee-nilee> I* darn I key
<syntroPi> isank, well depends on what file that is: did you go to the >>usb sticks<< root directory? look it up with mount
<isank> wjoosh: i don't know which file is it because it just says md5sum: WARNING: 1 listed file could not be read without any file name rest all files says OK
<isank> syntroPi: yes i was in the root directory
<nrthedreamer> wjoosh:oh, that one this is why i used avant, but now i'm on gnome classic
<isank> do u guys think i should give a try to ubuntu 13.04
<wow050> When I try and launch from a Ubuntu 13.04 USB it says BOOTMGR is Missing
<wow050> Any ideas on this?
<nrthedreamer> wjoosh: oh that one thing is why i used avant, but now i'm on gnome classic
<saiarcot895> isank: not too much difference, so you might as well
<syntroPi> isank, you mean "/" or the one that is listed when you issue "mount" for your "/dev/sd?1" usb stick? i would suggest the later
<isank> no not "/" but the root dir of the USB
<syntroPi> "/" is an aufs merge of tmpfs (ramdisk) and that ro mount of the usb stick
<skinnyblondegirl> also does anypne know how to install this driver ? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/karmic/man4/synaptics.4.html
<syntroPi> ok then
<wow050> When I try and launch from a Ubuntu 13.04 USB it says BOOTMGR is Missing, any ideas on how to fix this?
<nrthedreamer> can unity show the menus in the window itself while not maximized?
<wjoosh> nrthedreamer: in 13.04 if you click the icon, it will thumbail the windows, yes
<wow050> Anyone?
<isank> guys please help me on this i seriously need it
<erek> im having a problem with pkg-config or whatever not being able to virtually any library i have installed
<wilee-nilee> wow050, Have you used this usb to do any installing already?
<erek> Package alsa was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<erek> but alsa is definitely installed
<wow050> Yeah, but I did a fresh install on the usb
<wow050> Today
<erek> and a bunch of other things that are definitely installed
<syntroPi> isank, are you sure every file has OK at the end? maybe try something like "md5sum -c md5sum.txt | grep -v OK"
<wow050> wilee-nilee, Yes I have but I did a fresh install of 13.04 on it today
<wilee-nilee> wow050, Could you have installed grub to it by accident instead of the mbr of the installation. Sometimes the usb will show as sda and put grub into its mbr.
<wjoosh> syntroPi: I am hoping he doesnt have one of those viaos with the hybrid hard drive - they are basically UEFI RAID instal and that's when people start running away :-)
<wilee-nilee> wow050, I would reload the usb.
<genii> xcaliber178: Do you have pastebinit installed?
<trism> erek: alsa.pc is in libasound2-dev
<erek> that's installed
<syntroPi> wjoosh, what exactly was the problem while installing? didnt see disk?
<wow050> wilee-nilee, I had Ubuntu installed on it but I wanted Windows instead so I deleted my Ubuntu partition and installed Windows but now I need Ubuntu again
<trism> erek: what is the output of: which pkg-config
<wow050> wilee-nilee, By "on it" I mean on my PC
<xcaliber178> genii: i believe so
<wjoosh> syntroPi: well he gets a blank screen, blinking cursor, after booting and selecting 'install ubuntu'. no error messages, sadly.
<erek> trism: i was wrong, heh
<wjoosh> syntroPi: it's not nomodeset
<wilee-nilee> wow050, on the usb?
<syntroPi> aah was just about suggesting that
<trism> erek: find it?
<genii> xcaliber178: If so, then: apt-cache policy linux-image* | pastebinit    ...and then to give the URL
<erek> trism: yeah
<syntroPi> wjoosh, and try ubuntu its same?
<wow050> wilee-nilee. No I had Ubuntu previously installed on my PC which I then deleted the Ubuntu partition and installed Windows. Is GRUB on another partition I need to delete or something?
<wilee-nilee> wow050, I see, I would just reload the usb if you are getting an boot error, make sure you resize the windows partition with its disk manager, not the ubuntu installer.
<Jumpy> Is anyone free? I tried following a tutorial on installing VNC, but it ended up not working correctly in the end.
<wilee-nilee> wow050, Grub is in ubuntu and the mbr of the HD, it sounds like you just need to reload the usb to get a good boot from it.
<wow050> wilee-nilee, what do you mean by reload? Like reinstall Ubuntu to my USB?
<isank> syntroPi: hey there is a file name which says md5sum: ./pool/main/g/grub2-signed/grub-efi-amd64-signed_1.9~ubuntu12.04.3+1.99-21ubuntu3.9_amd64.deb: No such file or directory
<wilee-nilee> wow050, Yeah, I assume your definition of install means load the ISO to it.
<erek> trism: what's the opengl dev?
<wow050> wilee-nilee, Why yes it does ha ha! Does it matter if I use 13.04 or 12.10?
<syntroPi> isank, that will be involved into uefi boot with security
<syntroPi> maybe just find it and drop it in that path?
<syntroPi> verify with md5sum then
<isank> ok will do that
<wilee-nilee> wow050, I would go 13.04 or 12.04. 12.04 is long term support 5 years, so it s up to you really.
<stefan-_> any idea why pulseaudio + snd_usb_caiaq gives latencies on 13.04?
<wilee-nilee> is*
<syntroPi> i did that once (download, write, recheck) and it solves an issue for me
<stefan-_> especially when compiz is using cpu time
<isank> ok give me some time i will be back
<xcaliber178> genii: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5787876/
<Jumpy> hm
<syntroPi> isank, and also make sure you choose uefi boot when installing it. on some bios firmware you can choose if you want to boot uefi or normal and if you choose normal and then reboot into uefi it fails. but obviously you did already boot into uefi
<adie> I was wondering if someone could help me out with libnotify / notify-OSD in C. I can't figure out how to get notifications to merge! plz PM if you can maybe help
<syntroPi> in the boot device selection
<Jumpy> fuck it
<trism> erek: there are several, but usually you want the mesa ones: apt-cache search -n mesa dev;
<genii> xcaliber178: So it looks like you have only 4 kernels installed at the moment.  3.2.0-37.58, 3.2.0-45.70, 3.2.0.45.54, and 3.2.0-41.66  ...which one is your uname command reporting?
<svendarm> my utserver has a lock-symbol on it, how do i remove that?
<aamer> hello room, how can i setup my system locale in a way that makes it correctly display arabic software that doesn't support unicode?
<ForkTeam19> Hi peepsols, I'm Fork and I need some help
<vlt> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<aamer> I did :P
<ForkTeam19> IOh okay sorry
<syntroPi> aamer,  did you try to add it in system settings?
<isank> syntroPi: buddy i think the file itself is corrupted
<jan_> good evening
<ForkTeam19> Hi
<syntroPi> whats "cat md5sum.txt | grep grub-efi-amd64-signed_1.9~ubuntu12.04.3+1.99-21ubuntu3.9_amd64.deb"?
<Guest16606> who can help me installing some software packages?
<syntroPi> isank ^^
<syntroPi> isank, in the usb root dir
<svendarm> isnt it ./program to runa  program?
<isank> syntroPi:i mean the iso of 12.04 because the hash given on website for the iso differs from the one generated by ubuntu on my desktop
<dichotoPangea> Hey, I've been having some trouble with using ffmpeg to record my desktop, can anyone tell me how to fix this error: http://pastebin.com/J9jDkKbE
<ForkTeam19> So I was wondering, is it still possible to dual boot an iPhone with android because I have an iPhone 4 and would like to dualboot. If so, may I have a guide.
<Guest16606> There is a description of what I intend to install here: http://hci.rwth-aachen.de/fabscan_software
<syntroPi> isank, give me that md5sum and i will try to find it for you
<aamer> syntroPi yes ofcourse I did, but I actually don't think I'm doing the right thing, I could do it easily with other distros like mageia for example... I don't know what do here! I want English as my display Language, but I still want it to treat programs that don't support unicode as Arabic, that was possible and easy in windows, can I do it here?
<wilee-nilee> !ask > Guest16606
<ubottu> Guest16606, please see my private message
<isank> syntroPi: the website one or the one generated by me
<wilee-nilee> Guest16606, You get help here by stating the problem.
<wilee-nilee> to the channel not me
<isank> 128f0c16f4734c420b0185a492d92e52 - generated by me
<syntroPi> isank, issue "cat md5sum.txt | grep grub-efi-amd64-signed_1.9~ubuntu12.04.3+1.99-21ubuntu3.9_amd64.deb" in the usb root dir and give me output
<xcaliber178> genii: 3.2.0-41-generic
<isank> okie
<syntroPi> aamer, idk but there is also an command line way to install locales, havent done that for your situation though so maybe someone else is of more help
<isank> syntroPi:here it is a44fd945c271a3d8e7e7b9de1477fed9
<ForkTeam19> Also, I'm a complete newbie to irc, what is the ! in front of some words for?
<Guest16606> i want to install the FabScan Software. But what are dependencies and how do I have to install them?
<aamer> thank you syntroPi
<syntroPi> isank,  http://ubuntu.mirror.cambrium.nl/ubuntu//pool/main/g/grub2-signed/grub-efi-amd64-signed_1.9~ubuntu12.04.3+1.99-21ubuntu3.9_amd64.deb
<trism> adie: this is a basic python example: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5787922/ (basically both notifications need the same title and hint)
<Guest16606> i want to install the FabScan Software. But what are dependencies and how do I have to install them? http://hci.rwth-aachen.de/fabscan_software
<genii> xcaliber178: Well, looks like the only one to remove then is: sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.2.0-37*     ... if you: ls /boot   do you see any other ones which are not those 4 numbers from apt-cache? They may have been removed but their files remain because not purged
<syntroPi> isank,  mount the stick rw and drop it into the /pool/main/g/grub2-signed/ directory
<Dustin> Hi there, I just installed / upgraded Alsa, Skype audio works now, it didn't previously. Now anytime I run a site, that has flash with audio, flash plugin instantly crashes. I have tried reinstalling flash, to no avail. Any help is appreciated
<isank> syntroPi:how did u find that so fast
<syntroPi> googled for md5sum
<adie> :x
<isank> syntroPi : does that really works
<akurilin> Quick question, what is the latest consensus on how to install flash for firefox in 12.04? I've run into a lot of different options online and am looking for the most popular one.
<usercheck_> in ubuntu, is it legal  if i'm check own port for check security?
<syntroPi> isank, i think so yes since its exactly the one that provides your signed uefi boot functionality
<vlt> usercheck_: ?
<eponus> usercheck_: that is nothing to do with ubuntu - ask your local police!
<isank> syntroPi: from how many years are you working on linux
<syntroPi> isank, recheck with that "md5sum -c md5sum.txt | grep -v OK" and if fine and you are backed up try installing it again
<svendarm> in xchat, can i set my own posts to another color in grey so it is easier to find them?
<eponus> usercheck_: Ubuntu doesn't have the sort of license that limits how you may use the software
<xcaliber178> genii: I issued sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.2.0-37*    and got this: http://pastebin.com/XBxxWjkH
<syntroPi> isank, idk 10+ maybe?
<isank> syntroPi: man u are the one i need to learn this beast.
<isank> can u help me buddy
<isank> can u like give me u email id or facebook profile id etc etc
<syntroPi> not sure im not experienced with (signed) uefi
<isank> just anything for private chat with you whenever i need it
<wilee-nilee> Guest16606, This is 3rd party stuff, as a heads up this channel is ubuntu repo orientated 3rd party stuff is generally not supported, I would thisnk the ISO and other things they provide would get you going.
<isank> hey its not just abt UEFI buddy it's about linux
<wilee-nilee> think*
<syntroPi> isank, feel free to always ask me in #ubuntu  if im here
<isank> linux is the beast UEFI is just a ego gone crazy thing of those manufacturers
<guntbert> isank: it is generally prefered to keep support in the channel
<travisimo> will > dd if=/dev/hda of=./part1.image backup my entire SSD?  and if so where does it save the file?
<isank> ok no problem i didn't wanted to hurt any one's privacy guys
<dichotoPangea> Does anyone know why ffmpeg can't open my X display?
<genii> xcaliber178:  So then to examine the: ls /boot do you see any other ones which are not those 4 numbers from apt-cache? If so, then you can safely rm those
<ForkTeam19> Anyone know if it still is or ever was possible for android on the iphone 4 through ubuntu?
<guntbert> travisimo: if /dev/hda were your SSD (which I doubt) then yes, it would write the image to your current directory
<ForkTeam19> Or is that too off topic?
<isank> syntroPi:hey the result is 0
<xcaliber178> genii: http://pastebin.com/SKvYazBg
<travisimo> is there a way I can use the Unix terminal to clone my entire SSD and then boot with a live cd and use the terminal to restore the clone?
<OerHeks> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<wilee-nilee> travisimo, If you have a place to clone it I would use clonezilla.
<genii> xcaliber178: I suspect the "extlinux" may be taking room. do you know what it is?
<eponus> travisimo: You can indeed, you can copy with rsync, but then you need to setup the bootloader manually
<wow050> wilee-nilee, Just put 13.04 on a different USB and still got BOOTMGR is missing
<usercheck_> sorry , my question cannot be understand
<ForkTeam19> I must now, of all times, go, Good bye, fellow Ubuntuans!
<usercheck_> i'm repeat my question
<wilee-nilee> wow050, How did you load it?
<travisimo> wilee-nilee I have not tried that yet as it uses a GUI, but I may go that route soon :-)
<travisimo> eponus I will look into that
<usercheck_> i have install nmap
<usercheck_> i want to check my open port
<wow050> wilee-nilee, Downloaded the ISO from the site and then used Unetbootin to load it on the flashdrive
<usercheck_> to give secure
<usercheck_> is it illegal?
<eponus> travisimo: google for "full bootable backup with rsync" or somesuch term. its a common trick. However using clonezilla would be easier, as wille-nillee says
<reisio> usercheck_: is nmap illegal?
<wilee-nilee> wow050, I this a computer that has or had a uefi setup?
<Alina-malina> usercheck_, speak here i dont want to pm with you
<eponus> usercheck_: Ubuntu does not make any rules like that. Ask your police.
<syntroPi> isank, no errors with md5sum now?
<isank> yup
<Alina-malina> usercheck_, if you have any question regarding coding share here to everyone and stop pm-ing me
<isank> no errors with md5sum
<xcaliber178> genii: I have no idea what it is, http://pastebin.com/mbPV2DJc
<isank> but nothing changed with the installatio
<Alina-malina> usercheck_, do you understand english?
<wilee-nilee> wow050, Have you checked the md5sum of the ISO?
<isank> its same as before
<wow050> wilee-nilee, Not sure what UEFI is or how to check the md4sum.
<OerHeks> reisio, in Germany it is, AFAIK http://nmap.org/book/legal-issues.html
<syntroPi> isank, well just to make sure have you done a backup of your data? there are strange things happening with uefi variables. some samsung notebooks were bricked beyond repair because they had a bug in their uefi firmware, so anything from now  at your own risk...
<wilee-nilee> !md5 | wow050
<ubottu> wow050: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<reisio> OerHeks: wasn't actually asking him that, but whether he was asking that
<OerHeks> usercheck_, no problem on your local network
<Alina-malina> usercheck_, stop pm-ing me are you stupid?
<eponus> reisio: OerHeks some software also in the license says you cannot use it for illegal things or building weapons etc
<reisio> eponus: wasn't actually asking him that, but whether he was asking that
<usercheck_> sorry , i'm just know if you chat in room
<usercheck_> i'm sorry
<eponus> reisio: i think he was
<wilee-nilee> wow050, What is the usb's partition type, is it fat32?
<reisio> eponus: if only I'd asked if you thought he was :D
<usercheck_> oerheks thx
<wow050> wilee-nilee, NTFS. Im following the guide you linked.
<usercheck_> alina-malina sorry , i'm just know if you chat in room
<dichotoPangea> Okay, does anyone know what could cause this: [x11grab @ 0x9b4fa20] Could not open X display.
<usercheck_> stupied? ,stupied is smart
<reisio> dichotoPangea: are you running it from inside X?
<wilee-nilee> wow050, Make it a fat32 then load the ISO again, I would check the sum as well. Not sure any links I gave mention ntfs. I use ntfs on loading W7 or W8 with an extraction to the usb and a boot flag, but fat32 on any others.
<usercheck_> stupied is important to get our motivation
<syntroPi> isank, have you tried to google if that ubuntu precise is working for your exact laptop model with uefi and signed enabled?
<usercheck_> we all are from zero
<dichotoPangea> reisio, how do I tell if am? I was just running ffmpeg from a terminal. It's worked before, but I can't find the command that did.
<Alina-malina> looks like we have a philosoph here, stop flooding the channel usercheck_  you look so stupid
<syntroPi> isank, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<reisio> dichotoPangea: xchat is an IRC client for X
<genii> xcaliber178: google tells me extlinux is another kind of bootloader. Is the drive you have your Ubuntu on, and which we are looking at, the only bootable drive in the system?
<reisio> it runs in X only, mostly
<reisio> so you're in X
<wow050> wilee-nilee, Ok. Just formatted it to FAT32 and am reinstalling Ubuntu to it
<usercheck_> i'm not flooding here,why you say it
<isank> syntroPi:yes i did and there only i got nomodeset thing which atleast give me this simple command prompt to use
<syntroPi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsSony
<dichotoPangea> reisio, so do you know why ffmpeg -x11grab doesn't work?
<usercheck_> i'm try to lesson here, don't speak with me alina
<SolarisBoy> reisio: do you get an error?
<syntroPi> isank which is your exact model?
<reisio> dichotoPangea: nope, you could try service lightdm restart
<reisio> SolarisBoy: from?
<dichotoPangea> reisio, what does that mean?
<wilee-nilee> wow050, Cool, that should be fine, if the ISO is good. UNetbootin is a good loader the only thing I dislike about is not getting the first gui of try or install or check the disc. t can be reached, however  don't know how, if one needs to use that menu or additonal tweaks.
<isank> SVE15128CNS
<SolarisBoy> your /ffmpeg -f x11grab.+/ command
<SolarisBoy> reisio: ^
<guntbert> usercheck_: please stop those random comments - this channel is for ubuntu support
<wilee-nilee> wow050, Sorry my I key is problematic, I just ordered a new keyboard.
<wow050> wilee-nilee, All good :D
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<xcaliber178> genii: it's the only bootable internal drive. I have used a bootable flash drive and a bootable external HDD on this system.
<usercheck_> oerheks , i'm try monitor setting in ubuntu, system-->monitors, when i try to right orientation, can we change touchpad axis?,example, x become y, y become x,
<reisio> SolarisBoy: never used it
<reisio> try grecordmydesktop
<isank> SVE15128CNS
<isank> syntroPi:SVE15128CNS
<eponus> isank: Which version of Ubuntu are you trying to install on that?
<SolarisBoy> reisio: oh - pardon - i thought you were saying you were using ffmpeg with the x11 screen grab option
<isank> eponus:12.04
<SolarisBoy> reisio: oh im good on gtkrecordmydesktop - ffmpeg works magic for me and provided more options
<erek> guys, im trying to compile kdenlive myself
<genii> xcaliber178: So I'd suggest to sudo apt-get purge extlinux   in this case. If it stalls out, try sudo rm -rf /boot/extlinux  and then follow with sudo apt-get -f install
<isank> eponus:do you know abt this laptop
<reisio> yes ffmpeg does more
<reisio> but how much do you really need a screen grabber to do
<eponus> isank: Did you try 13.04?
<usercheck_>  i'm try monitor setting in ubuntu, system-->monitors, when i try to right orientation, can we change touchpad axis?,example, x become y, y become x,
<reisio> particularly if it doesn't work :p
<isank> eponus:nope
<isank> eponus:u think it may help?
<wow050> wilee-nilee, Ok so I mashed my BIOS key and it went straight to Grub. Gonna try installing it now.
<SolarisBoy> thats what i was asking you... why you *think* it's not working ...
<syntroPi> isank, yes i got it but its not listed there, you just have to "try ubuntu" maybe?
<SolarisBoy> but then you brought up gtkrecordmydesktop which is a non-option atleast for me - so i really dont know - just have a script that calls ffmpeg when i want to screengrab
<eponus> isank: I know nothing about your laptop except that the model number of all VAIO contains date, model and country code. That is all.
<isank> syntroPi: sorry but i didn't get u clearly
<SolarisBoy> the most flexibility i use it for is ease of use - and ease of format changes (try a flv versus a avi)
<syntroPi> isank, i cant find if it would work which means you have to try it out like choosing "try ubuntu" at startup and try to get it working in your ram. then you can go ahead and install
<eponus> isank: But I can see the laptop is 2012 (that is what the 12 means) and might be newer than Ubuntu 12.04
<syntroPi> good point
<usercheck_> how to changes x,y axis orientation, when we change monitor orientation in , system->monitors?
<isank> eponus: but have they included UEFI support in 13.04
<eponus> isank: It will the same as, or better than, it was in 12.04
<sienez> hi. how can I run commands each time a user logs out. I want to specify the commands only once for all users
<wow050> Anyway to encrypt the harddrive and dualboot with windows 8?
<reisio> sienez: mmm, do you know the DE ahead of time?
<syntroPi> isank, Support for UEFI SecureBoot appeared in 12.10 and 12.04.2
<isank> ok thank u guys , well r u both the regular visitors of this node
<syntroPi> isank, maybe thats why you were missing that signed one?
<syntroPi> yup
<wow050> wilee-nilee: Anyway to encrypt my HDD and dual-boot because its not letting me do it in install.
<reisio> wow050: sure
<eponus> isank: I think you should try 13.04
<sienez> reisio, gmt+1
<isank> okay will do that
<wow050> Reisio: How would I do this?
<reisio> sienez: hrmm?
<isank> and guys one more thing do you guys know that xubuntu 12.04 include support for UEFI or not
<sienez> reisio, ?
<reisio> wow050: same as ever, no doubt
<reisio> wow050: the installer isn't giving you the option?
<isank> i know its based on ubuntu but may be it is different i just thought
<reisio> isank: xubuntu is ubuntu with a different DE installed
<xcaliber178> genii: I issued sudo apt-get purge extlinux           http://pastebin.com/MWtgpedf
<wow050> Reisio: It is but only if I replace my Windows with Ubuntu
<reisio> isank: things like hardware support will be identical
<reisio> wow050: why wouldn't you want to do that anyways
<dichotoPangea> reisio, here's the whole error I'm getting: http://pastebin.com/nCMmzRA9
<syntroPi> isank, as i said uefi is new to me but have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#SecureBoot
<wilee-nilee> wow050, I mentioned UEFI earlier, W8 factory installs use this setup it is a gpt partitioning, I am thinking you may have this, it is a bot different, check this link. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI  . Otherwise I have not messed with encryption.
<wow050> Reisio: I need to keep Windows for school stuff
<wilee-nilee> bit*
<eponus> isank: hardware support should be the same, but the installer is different so sometimes there are slight changes. I would be surprised if it made a difference. 13.04 would be my recommendation,.
<reisio> dichotoPangea: did you try avconv? Since you've got libav and not ffmpeg
<reisio> wow050: that's what VMs are for
<isank> syntoPi:actually i did everything according to that article only but it still doesnot work for me
<wow050> Reisio: Whats that?
<genii> xcaliber178: Yes, so then just manually then to: sudo rm -rf /boot/extlinux
<syntroPi> isank, and you did disable secure boot you said?
<dichotoPangea> reisio, I'm not sure how to use aconv for recording. I tried a sample command I found and got a similar error, about not getting the X display.
<eponus> isank: UEFi support in older linux is buggy, this is to be expected especially if using 12.04
<isank> syntroPi:yup also did that
<eponus> isank: manufacturers also face the same problem, of switching to a new technology
<reisio> wow050: virtual machines
<reisio> dichotoPangea: k
<isank> ok so 13.04 is the best way to make it i think
<isank> thanks
<reisio> dichotoPangea: you could ask #ffmpeg or #libav
<wow050> Reisio: I remember hearing about those. Its a program that will run Ubuntu while in Windows right?
<dichotoPangea> reisio, they on freenode?
<wilee-nilee> eponus, Not exactly a accurate statement 12.04.2 has the uefi stuff
<reisio> dichotoPangea: sure
<genii> xcaliber178: What says the result of: du -h /boot| tail -n1
<syntroPi> isank, hmm i would suggest to use startup disk creator to make an x64 stick for ubuntu 13.04 actually because what eponus is saying makes sense
<reisio> wow050: or Windows while in Ubuntu
<eponus> wilee-nilee: Fully working? :-)
<sienez> how can I run commands automatically each time a user logs out?
<dman777_alter> does anyone know what echo $TERM shows for konsole?
<reisio> sienez: each time a user logs out of ordinary Ubuntu's Unity?
<Alina-malina> usercheck_, last warning if you have questions ask in the main channel, i will put you into ignore list if you not stop disturbing me with threads!
<sienez> reisio, yes
<wow050> Reisio: If I run a Ubuntu VM while in WIndows, will it save all my Ubuntu files and settings and stuff?
<wilee-nilee> eponus, THats the rumor, I have not had to mess with it, but 12.04 was a problem on the first realease
<isank> syntroPi:is it better than universal usb installer
<wilee-nilee> Doh, bad spelling
<reisio> dman777_alter: https://www.google.com/search?q="konsole"%20"echo%20term" => https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=185582#c2
<ubottu> KDE bug 185582 in general "Secondary Scroll Buffer for Screen in Konsole" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]
<usercheck_> caused you the problem became big.
<reisio> wow050: yes
<reisio> ubottu: very useful :p
<ubottu> reisio: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<serpico> hi
<reisio> not much chance of that
<wow050> Reisio: Whats a good VM that will do this for me?
<reisio> serpico: hiyo
<xcaliber178> genii: http://pastebin.com/KmXUFKBw and http://pastebin.com/1VCwqG3W
<usercheck_> you have tell me with words:idiot, and stupied
<reisio> wow050: VirtualBox is the simplest to use
<usercheck_> why
<syntroPi> isank, its from within ubuntu (if you use virtualbox you can even use exactly the same version). to my experience it always worked for me (once it crashed but redoing it had success)
<reisio> wow050: kvm will give you a performance edge, but it's for GNU/Linux hosts only
<dman777_alter> reisio: thanks...but i mean by default?
<reisio> dman777_alter: hrmm?
<wow050> Reisio: Ok ill try out VirtualBox now! Thanks mate!
<isank> syntroPi:ok buddy
<reisio> wow050: really better to install Windows in a VM on a Linux host, instead of the other way 'round :p
<usercheck_> i'm here to learning, not to debate
<reisio> Unix makes a more reliable host OS
<syntroPi> isank, its abit of work at the beginning but if you succeed you will feel like a pioneer :D
<wow050> Reisio: Why do you think that?
<isank> syntroPi:hey i don't know much about linux so which way you recommend to go to learn everybit of it
<reisio> because it's a better OS :D
<genii> xcaliber178: sudo rm -rf /boot/.Trash-0
<dman777_alter> reisio: i installed xterm and can't get it out. but i wanted to know what $TERM would be if I never install xterm
<syntroPi> isank, to always try to understand what you are doing. sounds a bit weird but its the only way in my opinion
<reisio> dman777_alter: probably still be xterm
<xcaliber178> genii: ok.
<reisio> dman777_alter: any terminal running in X is arguably an "X term"
<guntbert> !who | usercheck_
<ubottu> usercheck_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dman777_alter> reisio: ok, thanks. do you konw what gnome shell TERM would be by default? xterm?
<genii> xcaliber178: This is a Mac ?
<reisio> dman777_alter: probably; could ask #gnome
<xcaliber178> genii: no. HP dm3 running Ubuntu 12.04
<dman777_alter> reisio: thanks
<genii> xcaliber178: OK
<usercheck_> ubootu, ok thx for sugestion, i'm sorry
<Magicarp> I've re-installed unity and when attempting to run it via terminal I get this http://pastebin.com/2S30nnPT
<aamer> if I follow this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1842951 to purge utorrent server, as far as I can tell, the daemon will still be called each time the system starts up, yes it won't find the needed files but how can I prevent that? and should I?
<aamer> AGoodName?
<reisio> aamer: huh?
<isank> syntroPi:yeah that's good
<wow050> Reisio: Why do you think running a Windows VM in Ubuntu is better?
<syntroPi> isank, i have to go soon. if i were at your position i would try to install virtualbox and download the latest 13.04 x64 iso. then create new virtual machine and mount that iso as live cd, plug in your usb stick and add it to the usb devices for that machine (in windows installing drivers for vbox maybe?
<reisio> wow050: as I said, Unix systems are more reliable as host OSes
<eponus> aamer: that guy is special because he installed it without using the software centre or package manager. if you did, it will work properly for you.
<isank> syntroPi: but you know i m asking like where to start , learning things good places to know small things about it and etc
<reisio> and more efficient :p
<guntbert> !ot | wow050 reisio
<ubottu> wow050 reisio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<reisio> guntbert: he asked me, ! man
<aamer> reisio eponus it's not available in the software center, so I'm special too lol, so the link shows that I should close the web ui, killall utserver and then delete the files in /usr/bin/utserver
<reisio> aamer: what is it you're attempting to accomplish?
<isank> syntroPi:time to signout bye bye buddy :) and thanks for all your help
<aamer> reisio just wanna remove it and make sure the daemon is not called on system start up
<syntroPi> isank then remove usb stick, boot that virtual box, plug it in (it will be grabbed by vbox) and launch startup disk creator in virtualbox ubuntu. it will find that usb drive and suggest to install starup media on it (remove check to keep files its very slow if you leave it checked). then go.. get some coffee, recheck it with md5sum it its done and try to boot from it
<eponus> aamer: If they have a .deb download you can use the package manager, even if they are not in the software centre
<eponus> aamer: This assumes you installed it from the .deb
<reisio> aamer: you sure removing it doesn't remove the init stuff?
<svendarm> is there any zigbee support in ubuntu?
<eponus> aamer: I've just looked at the download for utorrent server. Yes, you will need to manually remove it.
<aamer> reisio no Im not sure but I wanna know how to check that, I mean the init stuff is usually stored in the same  /usr/bin directory? eponus i complied it i dont remember the type of the archive and i can't find it :(
<reisio> aamer: no, it's usually elsewhere
<svendarm> im trying to run utorrent but when i do ./utserver it just says is not a file or directory, anyone know the problem?
<aamer> reisio and eponus thank you both, the question is: how do I check if  utserver is still being calling on system start up
<eponus> AaronMT: find utserver
<reisio> aamer: pgrep -l utserver
<reisio> ps aux | egrep -i 'server|ut'
<reisio> etc.
<eponus> aamer: that will find where you installed it, not if it's being called
<aamer> eponus which "that"?
<aamer> eponus I think reisio gave the correct answer right?
<eponus> aamer: if it's running as a daemon, then service --status-all to show all running services
<genii> xcaliber178: Does: du -h /boot| tail -n1     ...work now?
<Dustin> Hi there, I just installed / upgraded Alsa, Skype audio works now, it didn't previously. Now anytime I run a site, that has flash with audio, flash plugin instantly crashes. I have tried reinstalling flash, to no avail. Any help is appreciated
<eponus> aamer: then man services to get the flag to turn it off. I don't remember flags offhand.
<Global_Radio> is there anyway to output the current temperature ONLY in my city via CLI?
<xcaliber178> genii: yes, it outputs "34M	/boot
<xcaliber178> "
<aamer> thank you eponus :)
<eponus> Global_Radio: How are you measuring the temperature?
<Global_Radio> degrees F
<eponus> Global_Radio: How does the computer know it?
<Global_Radio> idk
<eponus> Global_Radio: I would recommend you get the temperture from a website with a script, and print it to the terminal. Otherwise you have to plugin a sensor.
<genii> xcaliber178: Small but hopefully enough now! To try: sudo apt-get -f install
<sienez> i have in my ~/.bash_logout a line mv /tmp/bla.log /usr/share/bla/log but when I log out and back in, the file is still there. I have write permission on it and on target directory as well. whats wrong?
<kostkon> Global_Radio, try weather-util?
<kostkon> !info weather-util
<ubottu> weather-util (source: weather-util): command-line tool to obtain weather conditions and forecasts. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0-1 (raring), package size 27 kB, installed size 153 kB
<eponus> Global_Radio: OK, kostkon beats me, use his/her/its solution
<kostkon> Global_Radio, give it a try
<usercheck_> i have to set monitor orientation from normal to right. its orientation success changed, but can we change touchpad coordinate : x became y,and y became x?
<Global_Radio> thanks very much guys
<usercheck_> i have setting in, menu ubuntu
<usercheck_> i have to set monitor orientation from normal to right. its orientation success changed, but can we change touchpad coordinate : x became y,and y became x?,i'm setting it from menu system
<xcaliber178> genii: uname -r     still reports 3.2.0-41-generic
<genii> xcaliber178: That's fine. Did the sudo apt-get -f install complete OK though?
<xcaliber178> genii: the only errors i see are http://pastebin.com/7iqDYxBe
<genii> xcaliber178: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic
<OerHeks> usercheck_, Option "InvX" "boolean" Invert the X axis. >>> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/raring/man4/mousedrv.4.html
<xcaliber178> genii: http://pastebin.com/2gvx4g2S
<hadifarnoud> can someone tell me why this command doesnt work?  grep -v "^#" squid.conf | sed -e '/^$/d' | tee squid.conf
<hadifarnoud> I want to remove comments and write output to original file
<OerHeks> usercheck_, so there must be something equal for touhpad too
<genii> xcaliber178: ls /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-3.2.0-45*
<ejv> #bash might be better suited for scripting support
<genii> xcaliber178: ( and tell the result please )
<svendarm> So, ok, terribly unspecified question but do you know the song from somtime the last 3 years where a woman(white it I think) sings and then a black man comes in something like "wake up your..." ?
<xcaliber178> genii: Output: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-3.2.0-45-generic_3.2.0-45.70_amd64.deb
<ejv> !offtopic | svendarm
<ubottu> svendarm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<genii> xcaliber178: sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-3.2.0-45-generic_3.2.0-45.70_amd64.deb
<usercheck_> Oerheks, ok , thx. i will try learn your sugestion,
<symb0l> are the dbgsym packages for 3.8.0-25-generic available anywhere?
<matti45> hello
 * genii gets more coffee
<xcaliber178> genii: http://pastebin.com/5JEcZYtP
<matti45> ?
<genii> xcaliber178: Good, it's installed. Now to try again: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic
<erek> i finally got kdenlive to work with bezier curves
<erek> had to compile all of it
<Dustin> Hi there, I just installed / upgraded Alsa, Skype audio works now, it didn't previously. Now anytime I run a site, that has flash with audio, flash plugin instantly crashes. I have tried reinstalling flash, to no avail. Google chrome works fine, no flash crashes. Any help is appreciated.
<xcaliber178> genii: http://pastebin.com/WtpKENnB
<reisio> Dustin: google chrome flash works fine, or...?
<eponus> Dustbin: I presume you have alreadly considered  and rejected "switch browser" ?
<Dustin> reisio: yes. Not on FireFox though (preferred browser)
<Dustin> yes
<reisio> Dustin: k
<reisio> Dustin: those use different versions of Flash, for starters
<reisio> Dustin: you might want to double check that you have as much OSS stuff disabled (lsmod | grep -i oss), etc.
<reisio> (as possible)
<genii> xcaliber178: Looks like it got cut off at: Setting up linux-image-generic (3.2.0.45.54) ...         ...did it finish OK without errors is the important thing
<xcaliber178> genii: thats the whole thing.
<xcaliber178> thats all it said
<ThePendulum> How can I solve the issue with "the keyring did not get unlocked" or something? I think it shows up when starting Chrome, but I'm not sure if it's bound to that
<genii> xcaliber178: And then it came back to joe@joe-hp:~$   ..?
<xcaliber178> genii: yea...odd
<genii> xcaliber178: No, that is the usual. It will never usually say something like "Hey things went well and i finished OK". If it returns to prompt, it implicitly finished OK. It's when you get error messages , then to worry!
<genii> xcaliber178: If you reboot now you should have the newer kernel installed
<reisio> actually, it's when something you want to happen isn't happening that you should really worry :)
<reisio> outside of wanting a message to say "hey it's working!" that is :p
<xcaliber178> genii: alright cool. thanks :) time to reboot
<JoshuaP> How would one go about installing the one called "eventedobject"?
<Dustin> reisio: I'm new to linux, so not sure what lsmod | grep -i oss would even do. I've tried reinstalling FF and Flash, but no dice.
<trism> symb0l: don't know if you found them already, but they are here: http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/l/linux/
<reisio> Dustin: it'd see if any kernel modules related to OSS are loaded
<symb0l> trism, wow.  no had no luck.  thank you!
<kostkon> Dustin, first of all, i don't believe you really needed to update your alsa to make skype work. secondly, you have to tell us in detail what changes you have made to your system, and more specifically your audio stack, until now
<kostkon> Dustin, then we might be able to help you
<histo> Dustin: Chrome possibly has an updated version of flash.
<reisio> it has an entirely different version
<Dustin> kostkon: well, updating resolved the issues I was having with Skype.  As I stated, the only thing I have done, was ran this: http://www.stchman.com/alsa_update.html  - After running the shell script, flash started crashing in FireFox instantly. Seems to be with anything that contains audio.
<kostkon> Dustin, and what exactly exactly was the problem with skype
<Dustin> kostkon: No audio was functioning (mic / sound). I read a few posts, which lead me to that script. After running it and rebooting, skype worked.
<Dustin> the audio / mic
<kostkon> Dustin, and stopped working elsewhere
<Dustin> kostkon: Fixed one issue, opened up another. FireFox and flash worked fine prior.
<eponus> *sigh* flash, even adobe wants done with it, but it won't die!
<kion> I have a computer that shows no network device found even though i have wireless how can i fix this
<reisio> continuing to use it should help :p
<reisio> kion: what shows no network device found?
<kion> the laptop?
<reisio> kion: what program, interface, or command
<kion> ubuntu 13.04
<reisio> kion: what laptop is it?
<kion> when i click on the wireless icon at the top of the desktop thing
<reisio> kion: what laptop is it?
<kion> i can not find a model number i just know it is a dell
<reisio> kion: look on the bottom
<kion> i did
<reisio> look at the bottom of the monitor panel, then
<kion> inspiro 640m
<reisio> kion: is there a hardware switch on the side?
<kion> no
<desti> http://www.pro-linux.de/umfragen/2/161/schadet-ubuntu-linux.html
<reisio> desti: if you're going to complain to a bunch of English speakers, try doing it in English
<k1l> desti: that is not matching the !guidelines at all
<dotut> hello, installed a minimal version of ubuntu server 12.04 lts. it has ntpdate installed by default. the documentation states that this is run once during boot. which script does this?
<eponus> kion: is there a key combination you press like fn+F key or something? Has it worked before and failed, or is this a new install?
<reisio> kion: sudo lspci | grep -i net
<kion> it does but when i do that it does not do anything
<reisio> dotut: check dpkg -L ntpdate
<kion> ok reisio one moment
<symb0l> trism, any chance you know of a similar list for kernel headers?
<symb0l> trism, found it
<dotut> reisio: checked that..adds a hook to /etc/network/if-up.d/
<dotut> reisio: however, where does it get the ntp server info from
<reisio> elsewhere in /etc/, no doubt
<kion> it says 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: broadcom corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-tx (rev02 and 0c:00.0 network controller: broadcom corpartion BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev01)
<xcaliber178> Genii: I am now running the new kernel. But I have a bigger issue now.
<genii> xcaliber178: A description of the issue may help :)
<reisio> kion: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<kion> i have tried that
<xcaliber178> Genii: (sorry for slow, I'm on my phone now) Ubuntu is now running in low graphics mode.
<kion> sorry wrong window
<genii> xcaliber178: You were previously running one of the proprietary drivers, like nvidia or ati ?
<kion> i have installed all of that stuff
<xcaliber178> Genii: I think, but I'm not totally sure.
<genii> xcaliber178: Try going to Additional Drivers and see if it recommends anything
<kion> so now what
<zonne> just a quick hello I am a new ubunu user
<xcaliber178> Genii: ahhh fglrx drivers. Ok it's dl'ing
<reisio> zonne: 'lo
<genii> zonne: If you have questions regarding your Ubuntu, you can ask the channel generally and see if someone answers. For more casual chit-chat about Ubuntu we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<kion> Reisio what do i do now?
<reisio> kion: try it again
<kion> i can't that takes internet to download them the computer has no internet
<xcaliber178> Genii: driver install failed.
<reisio> kion: ...then how'd you try it already?
<akurilin> Folks, has anybody experienced a "blinking mouse cursor" issue before? It seems to happen to me whenever the mouse is over something that's animated and that chunk of the screen is refreshing.
<kion> because i had wired internet connection at one point and downloaded it but something happened and the wired internet stoped working as well so now i have no internet
<DatWolf> Yay
<reisio> kion: do you have your install media?
<reisio> DatWolf: yay!
<kion> i am not sure what is that
<DatWolf> reisio
<DatWolf> I'm confused.
<genii> xcaliber178: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-generic linux-source dkms  ...to make sure you have all the right pieces first. Then try again with the Additional Drivers
<DatWolf> and
<DatWolf> are you an op reisio
<reisio> DatWolf: nope
<DatWolf> Where do I go to suggest you
<reisio> DatWolf: nowhere
<stef1a> how do you enable the TTY in 13.04? Unity stopped working for me, so I tried to install Gnome 3.8, but it doesn't work either, so I want to use the TTY, but when I press ctrl + alt + F1, I get a black screen with no prompt.
<reisio> if you wanted to suggest someone else, though, I s'pose you could go to #ubuntu-ops
<reisio> but I doubt it's much based on suggestion
<DatWolf> It should be.
<reisio> DatWolf: be that as it may :p
<DatWolf> anyway
<DatWolf> I'm banned from freenode
<reisio> stef1a: try F2
<DatWolf> :L
<reisio> DatWolf: apparently quite an effective ban
<stef1a> reisio: didn't work either
<DatWolf> lel
<reisio> stef1a: maybe your X is frozen, then
<DatWolf> also
<DatWolf> reisio
<kion> reisio what do you mean by installed media
<DatWolf> why does ubuntu recognize one of my network adapters?
<stef1a> reisio: what can i do about that? start ubuntu in recovery mode?
<reisio> stef1a: try CTRL+ALT+PrtScrn+k
<reisio> kion: the image you installed Ubuntu from
<reisio> DatWolf: why wouldn't it?
<kion> iv re installed that like 3 times
<DatWolf> I dont know?
<DatWolf> *doesnt
<kion> it still has the same result
<stef1a> reisio: thank you :-)
<DatWolf> I meant
<DatWolf> doesnt
<FloodBot1> DatWolf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reisio> kion: nobody suggested you reinstall
<DatWolf> fuck you fuckbot fuck you.
<reisio> stef1a: :D
<reisio> DatWolf: it doesn't detect your network adapter?
<genii> DatWolf: Please keep the language family friendly
<kion> well then no i do not have the disk
<Stark> I have the microphone/control button from a pair of headphones connected to the microphone input on my Ubuntu machine.
<DatWolf> Yes, it doesnt detect it
<Stark> Is there any way I can actually use the control button?
<reisio> kion: that limits your options, unless you have another live/OS you could use
<kion> nope but what would i do if i had it
<reisio> Stark: those usually rely on the input jack/port having an extra ring contact
<reisio> Stark: so not likely
<Stark> reisio, I know, I have that ring contact wired to my microphone input
<reisio> Stark: perhaps there are USB adapters
<DatWolf> so....
<DatWolf> any ideas?
<reisio> Stark: um, sure, you could make it work
<reisio> DatWolf: how have you determined it doesn't detect it?
<DatWolf> Um
<DatWolf> it doesnt show any wired connect?
<Stark> I have a splitter that runs the microphone ring into the microphone jack
<Stark> I can use the microphone
<dsyncd> I was wondering if anyone would like to take a crack at this.  I was trying to install ubuntu-desktop and I ran out of space on the flash drive.  So I have a dpkg error stating that.  Do I regain the space if the installation fails and if not, how do I go about doing so?
<xcaliber178> Genii: failed :/
<DatWolf> *connection, but when I connect the wire to the other it does
<reisio> DatWolf: what's the output of sudo lspci | grep -i net
<Stark> And pressing the button causes a popping sound to come from the microphone
<DatWolf> and it doesnt show up in the device manager
<genii> xcaliber178: The command i gave failed, or doing Additional Drivers failed?
<DatWolf> um
<Stark> I'm pretty sure the button just short-circuits the mic
<Stark> There should be some piece of software that can take that input and execute a command
<reisio> Stark: I'm pretty sure assembling hardware devices is somewhat outside the scope of this channel :p
<xcaliber178> Genii: additional drivers failed.
<Stark> To pause media and stuff
<phong_> hi guys
<DatWolf> 04:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9462 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<reisio> phong_: ohio
<DatWolf> 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82574L Gigabit Network Connection
<DatWolf> 08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR8161 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin > data
<ubottu> data, please see my private message
<Stark> reisio, I just need a piece of software that will take this input from the microphone and produce commands
<reisio> wilee-nilee: smooth
<reisio> Stark: look around /dev/
<genii> xcaliber178: OK. So close that, and back to commandline with: sudo apt-get install fglrx    ...and if any errors please to pastebin again
<wilee-nilee> reisio, It good. ;)
<reisio> DatWolf: can you pastebin the output of sudo lspci -n ?
<DatWolf> fk
<DatWolf> shure
<DatWolf> http://pastebin.com/ZbPKTAzu
<xcaliber178> Genii: "fglrx is already the newest version."
<DatWolf> fk you all
<DatWolf> fk ubuntu
<DatWolf> why the fk
<DatWolf> fk
<reisio> DatWolf: lsmod | grep -i e1000e
<genii> DatWolf: Please behave. We don't allow short forms of swearing either.
<DatWolf> fk = football kick
<DatWolf> problem?
<xcaliber178> Woooooow
<DatWolf> e1000e                174556  0
<reisio> DatWolf: you using the server edition?
<DatWolf> sudo apt-cache search hydra
<genii> xcaliber178: Does: grep fglrx /etc/X11/xorg.conf    ...produce a result?
<k1l> !language > DatWolf
<ubottu> DatWolf, please see my private message
<DatWolf> Fk
<xcaliber178> Genii: no such file or directory.
<genii> !xorgconf | xcaliber178  ...please follow the fglrx instructions from the bot
<ubottu> xcaliber178  ...please follow the fglrx instructions from the bot: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<eponus> that was ridiculous, i'll find a different channel. censorship is pathetic
<kion> is there any other chat i could go to to see if i could get this problem fixed
<sifi> Anyone know how to easily build a precise package for raring?
<wilee-nilee> sifi, Not a channel topic, and are you sure you need to have you looked for a PPA?
<sifi> wilee-nilee: Sorry, yes I found a PPA, but it is for precise only.
<histo> kion: lspci | grep Network
<kion> i have tried that
<kion> it says
<histo> kion: And the output of my command is?
<wilee-nilee> sifi, Have you looked to see if there is a build beyond that at all?
<wilee-nilee> sifi, I have used other releases in my apt-list but you have to be aware of the ramifications, not really a load and forget thang.
<kion> command not found
<histo> kion: well then you didn't try that command.... it's lspci | grep Network
<sifi> wilee-nilee: Yeah, no build beyond precise.  I found the proper channel topic
<thekkid> Has anyone ever had a problem getting both wired and wireless to work on a laptop?
<kion> network controller: broadcom corpartion BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev01)
<wilee-nilee> sifi, You might be able to just get a deb of it and nstall.
<wilee-nilee> install*
<wilee-nilee> !details > thekkid
<ubottu> thekkid, please see my private message
<sevenforall> Greetings
<wilee-nilee> thekkid, The channel works with you stating your problem.
<histo> kion: Are you able to use wired internet again just to get wifi working?
<kion> no
<thekkid> I installed ubuntu on a Dell Inspiron 1520 and neither ethernet or wifi works
<sifi> wilee-nilee: while I could end doing that, there are a bunch of dependencies required for the package.  I really wanna upgrade the PPA to include raring.
<wilee-nilee> thekkid, Can you run this command and post the info  lspci | grep Broadcom
<sevenforall> Whenever I try to install an application, I get this: http://pastie.org/8067987
<sevenforall> The installation of some BURG theme probably went wrong
<sevenforall> Any ideas on how to fix it?
<wilee-nilee> sifi, Yeah, dependencies are the problem at times.
<histo> kion: okay well you need to install the firmware for your wireless card following the broadcom page from ubottu.
<thekkid> wilee-nilee give me a second to reboot
<kion> i did
<histo> kion: you can do this with another machine
<kion> iv installed all of that
<wilee-nilee> thekkid, Cool, we just need to see the cards
<histo> kion: sudo iwlist scan        Does that output any networks?
<kion> i installed it when the wired worked on the computer it no longer does
<thekkid> wilee-nilee: I know its a bcm 4401-B0 ethernet card
<wilee-nilee> !broadcom | thekkid
<ubottu> thekkid: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<wilee-nilee> thekkid, That link should be helpful, I'm not up on broadcom, never had one.
<kion> lo  Interface Doesn't support scanning
<DedDeet> anyone know about PPC version of ubuntu?
<histo> kion: well you need the bcmwl-kernel-source   package for your card to work
<histo> !offline | kion
<ubottu> kion: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<xcaliber178> Genii: I did the stuff for ati/and and it didn't help
<kion> i have it installed
<kion> how do install things from another computer onto the computer that has no internet i will try to reinstall them
<thekkid> wilee-nilee: I think that's only useful for getting wireless working. But I'm not sure
<DedDeet> Ok, running Ubuntu 5.10 on a MacBook G3. trying to install a wireless card. I do not have a working ethernet connection, hardware is broken. Trying to use ny NetGeat WNA1100 USB stick
<DedDeet> lsusb recognizes a Netgear product, not sure where to go from here
<reisio> DedDeet: what's lsusb say?
<MonkeyDust> DedDeet  5.10 is no longer supported or maintained, the sources no longer exist
<genii> xcaliber178: does: lsmod | grep fglrx      ...show anything?
<DedDeet> reisio: lsusb says Device 002: ID 0846:9030 Netgear, Inc.
<DedDeet> then two entries for device 001 with no ids
<Ben64> DedDeet: you need to upgrade to a supported version of ubuntu
<xcaliber178> Genii: it does not
<DedDeet> MonkeyDust: its the newest PPC build that works on it
<DedDeet> Ben64: cant be done
<wilee-nilee> thekkid, It looks that way in general, just be sure to identify the card is all.
<MonkeyDust> DedDeet  are you familiar with the concept of !eol ?
<reisio> DedDeet: covered by ath9k_htc in modern kernels
<DedDeet> MonkeyDust: no i am not
<Ben64> DedDeet: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/precise/release/ubuntu-12.04-alternate-powerpc.iso
<genii> xcaliber178: OK. Unfortunately i have to leave work soon and will be unable to continue assisting. But hopefully someone will take up your issue. If not, I will return Monday.
<DedDeet> Ben64:  what's the system requirements for that disk?
<MonkeyDust> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<xcaliber178> Alright. I'll check back Monday.
<Ben64> DedDeet: what are the specs?
<DedDeet> MacBook g3. old as sh_t
<reisio> DedDeet: so you could try sudo modprobe ath9k_htc
<notluke> Hey all.  I've got a problem I've never seen before - using vlans on an         ethernet interface.  Traffic comes in fine, but egress traffic never hits the   wire.  tcpdump on eth1 shows ingress traffic, and tcpdump on eth1.3269 shows    both ingress and egress traffic.  http://pastebin.ca/2404555
<DedDeet> reisio: can anth9k_htc be added via usb?
<notluke> (Awesome pasted whitespace.  Sweet.)
<reisio> DedDeet: sure
<DedDeet> looking it up now
<reisio> DedDeet: ath9k_htc, not anth :)
<Ben64> DedDeet: then upgrade your computer :|
<DedDeet> reisio:  google got me the right place ;)
<reisio> :D
<thekkid> wilee-nilee: It doesn't list the nic under any of those. Those are all just wireless cards :/
<DedDeet> Ben64: if you have nothing useful, go away
<Ben64> DedDeet: no. your release is not supported here. we can't help you
<wilee-nilee> DedDeet, that release is basically not supported, don't get used to being helped here, just a heads up
<DedDeet> funny, i got someone helping me right now
<reisio> wilee-nilee: I think that's been said a few times already :p
<wilee-nilee> DedDeet, And people putting you ignore as well.
<Ben64> reisio: because it isn't supported
<reisio> right, it's unsupported, and people said that
<DedDeet> i should stick with the guys in #kubuntu, less ass hats over there
<reisio> already :)
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i install drivers that are downloaded as a "*.run" file?
<Ben64> it stopped being supported in this channel in 2007
<reisio> linux_is_my_hero: ./path/to/file.run
<Ben64> !attitude | DedDeet
<ubottu> DedDeet: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<reisio> linux_is_my_hero: potentially chmod +x file first
<reisio> Ben64: what did?
<Ben64> reisio: 5.10
<reisio> 5.10?
<Ben64> ubuntu 5.10...
<reisio> 5.10, that's old
<DedDeet> Ben64: if there are no answers fine, but you guys are just being dicks about it
<Ben64> DedDeet: then leave
<linux_is_my_hero> reisio: I'm kinda new to this, I don't wanna screw anything up: what does chmod do?
<Ben64> reisio: exactly what we're trying to convey
<DedDeet> someone is already giving me information. you dont need to keep harping on it
<reisio> linux_is_my_hero: man chmod; in this case, if the .run happens to not be set to be executed already, chmod +x would make it set that way
<Ben64> we don't need to fill this channel with support for an ancient release
<DedDeet> if you got nothing useful, stop talking, i heard you the first 12 times
<reisio> Ben64: but do you think he didn't understand you the first few times? :p
<Ben64> he still continues asking for support, so maybe not
<linux_is_my_hero> reisio: thanks! :-)
<DedDeet> probably cause he's getting it
<reisio> I don't see support, just whining :p
 * wilee-nilee loves a good set of projections
<reisio> I like tables
<wilee-nilee> the world from my own reality yipee
<linux_is_my_hero> reisio: the chmod returned nothing, is that normal?
<Ben64> linux_is_my_hero: yep, it only returns something if there is an error
<jrib> linux_is_my_hero: on linux, things usually work the way they are supposed.  They only tell us when something went wrong :D
<reisio> linux_is_my_hero: yes
<linux_is_my_hero> Ben64 & reisio: I'm having trouble now getting the run script to run, do I have to type in the whole file path even though I'm already in that folder where the file is?
<reisio> linux_is_my_hero: ./file.run
<reisio> depending on what it is, it might expect to be run as root (be careful)
<Ben64> linux_is_my_hero: what are you running by the way?
<linux_is_my_hero> Ben64: HP's Linux Imaging and Printing :-D
<reisio> hplip should be available in ordinary Ubuntu repos
<Ben64> yeah, you shouldn't need to run it
<reisio> to .run it :)
<reisio> heh
<linux_is_my_hero> Ben64: lol...
<linux_is_my_hero> reisio: I should've looked :-(
<reisio> :D
<reisio> it's best, when desiring software
<reisio> to first assume it's available in the default repos
<reisio> and if it isn't, assume it's in a non-default repo
<reisio> and if it isn't, assume it's available as a .deb
<Ben64> there is tons of stuff in the repositories
<reisio> and if it isn't, assume it's available as something other than a .deb that you can make into a .deb
<reisio> and if it isn't, then it's fun time :p
<reisio> sensible package websites will mention distro package managers before providing a binary download link
<Ben64> a lot of people install nvidia from the .run and end up with problems
<reisio> but HP is a corporate entity, and thus not particularly sensible :) (although moreso than many others :p)
<linux_is_my_hero> reisio: yeah, I'm gunna go find it in the repo because with the run script, it wants to log in and out and have me restart the computer and all kinds of other things that the package manager would do on its own :-D
<linux_is_my_hero> Ben64: yeah :-)
<reisio> Ben64: what percentage end up with problems? :)
<reisio> also it'd be harder to update it or remove it without using the package manager
<linux_is_my_hero> reisio: true :-)
<reisio> linux_is_my_hero: additionally, you might want to install hplip-gui :D
<Ben64> reisio: i'd say about 100%
<Ben64> as soon as the first kernel update hits
<reisio> Ben64: seems unlikely :p
<linux_is_my_hero> reisio: cool :-)
<Ben64> they don't have the headers for the new kernel, so the module never gets built, and they're stuck
<linux_is_my_hero> Ben64: thanks for the help :-) it worked
<linux_is_my_hero> reisio: thanks for the help :-) it worked
#ubuntu 2013-06-22
<chaotix> hi...  what classification can i give to a shortcut file so that it shows up in Web Applications rather than in Internet?
<goust> New to ubuntu, how do i get flash workin?
<reisio> goust: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<goust> or something simlier
<goust> ar
<goust> k
<amcsi> how do I reconfigure my phpmyadmin in cli?
<stef1a> my TTY doesn't show a prompt, just a black screen, and unity no longer works in Ubuntu 13.04... ideas?
<goust> ty reisio
<stef1a> hello?
<wilee-nilee> stef1a, You want guesses or are you going to tell us how you got there.
<staticLNX> guesses... a cat urinated on your computer and caused the power to go out which is why you have a black screen
<Nick119119> Hey guys! Alright so I installed Ubuntu 32 bit or 34 bit, whichever is the low bit, on my Fiancee's laptop, but the screen flickers black nonstop and after about 2-3 minutes just goes solid black
<staticLNX> 32 bit
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset > Nick119119
<ubottu> Nick119119, please see my private message
<stef1a> wilee-nilee: unity stopped working one day -- dash and the top bar and the title bars on windows stopped showing up
<wilee-nilee> stef1a, You have a graphic driver loaded from the card manufacturer rather than the repo's per-chance?
<stef1a> wilee-nilee: yes, i have an AMD/ATI Radeon HD, and i have installed fglrx
<wilee-nilee> stef1a, drivers loaded not from the repos will not follow kernel upgrades, is this a possibility, I'm not up amd in general.
<wilee-nilee> on*
<tones> is there a simple system for remembering complex command line structures?
<reisio> tones: such as?
<theseus> fresh install of Ubuntu 12.04 and the only output sound is S/PDIF
<theseus> no speaker sound
<stef1a> wilee-nilee: maybe; i forget whether this happened after a new kernel
<TheLordOfTime> how can i define a rule for where to mount a specific device when it's connected, but not at the system boot?
<reisio> TheLordOfTime: /etc/fstab
<TheLordOfTime> reisio:  won't /etc/fstab try and load everything at boot and hang if a device doesn't exist?
<reisio> TheLordOfTime: try the 'noauto' option
<TheLordOfTime> ahh
<TheLordOfTime> reisio:  thanks
<reisio> man fstab
<tones> reisio, dd stuff
<wfreeman>  Hi, I have a simple question about laptop backlights. The built-in KDE brightness control does not do what it should do. I have written my own scripts to control brightness and would like to bind them to the laptop's brightness hotkeys, but even after disabling those hotkeys in the KDE hotkey manager, they are still doing weird things with the screen brightness.
<wfreeman> Does anyone know what other KDE (or otherwise) component is reading these hotkeys? Again, all I'd like to do is turn this off, so I can bind them to my own scripts which work.
<reisio> tones: man usually has enough
<reisio> though dd's man page in particular is a bit vague
<tones> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/learn-the-dd-command-362506/
<tones> I can copy it, but how would you remember how to do it without the guidelines
<reisio> cat ~/notes/dd
<Nick119119> Guys, how do I open a terminal before the OS boots up?
<Nick119119> I can't get into it long enough to set nomodeset up
<Ben64> nomodeset you do in grub
<reisio> Nick119119: hold down shift to get the GRUB menu
<Ben64> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<wilee-nilee> Nick119119, You would do it at the grub menu, the shift key brings it up.
<Nick119119> Oh, I can do it straight from grub?
<wilee-nilee> Nick119119, Read the link.
<Nick119119> I'm on the link, that's how I know to do nomodeset
<Nick119119> But it mentions a terminal
<wilee-nilee> Nick119119, To make it permanent you would use a terminal, at this point it seems you can't get in to do that, basically ths is to get you in ti look for a missing graphic driver.
<TheLordOfTime> reisio:  thanks.  how do i know if it'll work or not?  just add the things to fstab, and try mounting the devices?
<TheLordOfTime> (and if it errors I know i did it wrong?)
<reisio> TheLordOfTime: sounds like a plan
<reisio> as to noauto, I'm not sure anything but rebooting will be 100% proof
<th0r> reisio, I think changes to fstab take effect immediately. You can always do a 'sudo mount -a' to force a re-read
<wilee-nilee> Nick119119, Does that make sense, I suspect you just need to get in run a update upgrade and look in additional drivers.
<Nick119119> Yes, it made sense. I was looking at the permanent section, knowing I need to use the temporary solved my whole issue haha
<Nick119119> Thank you guys
<wilee-nilee> Nick119119, Cool, enjoy.
<Nick119119> Makes me glad my laptop isn't nvidia like hers is
<reisio> th0r: right, but that won't show you whether noauto is working as expected at bootup or not
<th0r> reisio, if you do the mount and noauto isn't doing what you expect, the whole thing should hang at that point
<th0r> reisio, (I think)
<reisio> th0r: why tell me?
<th0r> reisio, "as to noauto, I'm not sure anything but rebooting will be 100% proof"
<reisio> yeah?
<th0r> reisio, just passing along a tidbit based on that comment you made...no offense intended
<reisio> I'm not offended, I just don't know what makes you think it's relevant to me :p
<TheLordOfTime> reisio:  so far the options seem to work correctly :)  I'll test noauto on reboot with the devices not connected
<TheLordOfTime> reisio:  if it errors,  where'll the errors dump out to, what log file?
<reisio> manually mounting something won't show whether noauto behaves as expected during bootup
<TheLordOfTime> reisio:  <TheLordOfTime> reisio:  so far the options seem to work correctly :)  I'll test noauto on reboot with the devices not connected
<TheLordOfTime> "I'll test noauto on reboot with the devices not connected"
<TheLordOfTime> the OTHER  options work
<reisio> yeah sorry that was still to th0r
<TheLordOfTime> then the other question i asked ;)
<TheLordOfTime> reisio:  oh sorry :)
<TheLordOfTime> my bad.
<reisio> you are fired
<reisio> :p
<TheLordOfTime> heh
<wilee-nilee> no soup for you
<TheLordOfTime> reisio:  well, seriously, though, where will mount errors dump to?  what logfile?
<aamer> cute room
<Martijn-NL> Ubuntu is awesome!!! :P
<aamer> you people are awesome
<aamer> :)
<reisio> TheLordOfTime: not sure on Ubuntu, ask the channel
<TheLordOfTime> ... this is the channel?
<TheLordOfTime> ah
<Martijn-NL> aamer: Thank you proper my dear friend, hahahaha =D
 * TheLordOfTime misread again
<reisio> as in, don't put my nick before the msg
<TheLordOfTime> reisio:  ah
<reisio> 'cause more people will be more likely to ignore the msg, thinking it's only relevant to me
<TheLordOfTime> anyone know where boot-time mount errors will show up in the logs?  specifically, what log file I need to check?
<aamer> yw Martijn-NL
<Martijn-NL> aamer: Where are you from? I live in The Netherlands (H)
<wilee-nilee> Martijn-NL, #ubuntu-offtopic is for chat. ;)
<reisio> TheLordOfTime: realistically, it'll probably either not boot, or boot normally and the filesystems will be mounted (when you didn't want them to be)
<k-stz> How does one disable kernel updates?
<reisio> but even more likely is it'll work :p
<TheLordOfTime> indeed
<aamer> so, I wanted to ask what the heck is the flag -t for mount? I've read everywhere but couldn't get it!
<TheLordOfTime> aamer:  i think -t is the "type" i.e. filesystem type
<reisio> aamer: for explicitly telling mount what type to interpret the filesystem as
<reisio> usually you can omit it, 'cause mount is pretty smart
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<reisio> not that there's anything wrong with being explicit, if you mean to be
<aamer> ty reisio
<wilee-nilee> k-stz, Not sure why you would but, http://askubuntu.com/questions/3379/is-there-a-way-to-disable-kernel-updates
<reisio> it's a little more useful for debugging
<reisio> for example if you know a filesystem is of a certain type, you can specify it
<reisio> and then maybe get a useful error
<reisio> like 'hey clown, you have to enable support in your kernel for that type first!'
<k-stz> wilee-nilee: some drivers cease to function, thanks ill look into that
<reisio> only less humorous
<aamer> reisio i was reading how to move /home to a separate partition (after installing the system)
<reisio> aamer: and how was -t used?
<wilee-nilee> k-stz, Drivers gotten from other then the ubuntu repo's?
<Nick119119> What's the ubuntu equivilent of dxdiag?
<reisio> mmm, glxgears?
<aamer> reisio he says sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda5 /mnt/newhome
<reisio> Nick119119: dpkg -L mesa-utils | grep bin
<aamer> reisio theres a bunch of comments many people are complaining because of the errors during copy...
<reisio> aamer: mmm, probably don't need -t ext3 in that particular case
<k-stz> wilee-nilee: no hand-compiled, else wlan driver won't work
<reisio> and might not even want it, if you aren't using ext3 :)
<punter> If my new PC (with "Gigabyte" motherboard and nVidia GPU) crashes twice a day and shows strange log files on screen with no possibility for returning to the graphical environment, can that be faulty or incompatible hardware?
<wilee-nilee> k-stz, Ah.
<reisio> aamer: simpler to do stuff like that from live media
<k-stz> wilee-nilee: ok thanks i hope that works bye
<reisio> punter: _could_ be, sure
<reisio> wouldn't be my first suspect
<punter> reisio: Which of the two is more likely? (incompatible, or faulty?)
<reisio> more likely would be software bug
<punter> Ubuntu 13.04 is what I use
<punter> Should I switch back to 12.04?
<reisio> no
<reisio> you might try another nvidia driver or driver version, for starters
<punter> aha
<Nick119119> reisio: It says 'mesa-utils' is not installed
<punter> For some reason it's not using a proprietary driver
<reisio> Nick119119: install it :D
<aamer> reisio I'm using ext4 but I just wanted to know what's that flag, and still I'm very worried about the copy errors, I don't know actually but I'm expecting lots of errors during copy, what do you think?
<reisio> punter: could try using the proprietary driver
<punter> ok
<punter> Thank you reisio
<reisio> aamer: backups make everything safe
<reisio> aamer: although if you're copying from one partition to another, technically you should still have a backup
<reisio> as /home/ will be mounted on top of /
<reisio> s/still/already/
<Nick119119> reisio: What's the command I need to install? I tried sudo get-apt install mesa-utils but it said nope
<aamer> reisio I'll try, but storage prices are multiplied by 3 or 4 nowadays here... so I don't promise hehe
<reisio> Nick119119: try using apt-file to figure out where it thinks the 'glxgears' executable comes from, then
<reisio> Nick119119: you might also be interested in lshw (or the gtk frontend to it)
<Nick119119> reisio: I'm rather new to Ubuntu and Linux in general, I have no idea what those things are D:
<reisio> Nick119119: and the proprietary nvidia and ati drivers also have their own GUIs
<reisio> Nick119119: sudo apt-get install apt-file
<reisio> apt-file search glxgears
<reisio> if it gives an error, do what it says
<psusi> glsgears comes from mesa-utils
<psusi> glxgears rather
<Nick119119> I was trying get-apt instead of apt-get >.<
<OerHeks> !find glxgears
<ubottu> File glxgears found in fglrx, fglrx-updates, fvwm-crystal, mesa-utils, xmanpages-ja
<Nick119119> It's showing three files with the glx stuff
<Nick119119> Now it has gears turning round and round and telling me the fps, but this does not tell me what my graphics card is
<Ari-Yang> just a heads up, Nick119119, fglrx (proprietary ati/amd driver) is horrible. You're better off with sticking with the open source one, it's 100x better.
<Ari-Yang> Nick119119, type this in terminal: lspci | grep VGA
<DoverMo> Ari-Yang, opposite situation with nvidia
<karlmh> DoverMo: agreed
<Ari-Yang> DoverMo, I know, that's why I only said that ati's/amd's proprietary driver is horrible... didn't mention anything about nividia
<Nick119119> Ah, thanks!
<Ari-Yang> Nick119119, yw, so you have nividia, yes?
<Ari-Yang> * nvidia
<Nick119119> My fiancee does, yes
<Ari-Yang> kk
<DoverMo> lspci | grep fiance
<DoverMo> wait, nvm
<Nick119119> And.. Wonderful, haha, nvdiai doesn't have drivers for her card -_-
<DoverMo> Nick119119, what kind of card is it?
<Nick119119> nvidia geforce Go 6150
<Ari-Yang> c/p the output straight from terminal?
<Nick119119> 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA corperation C51 [GeForce Go 6150] (rev a2)
<DoverMo> Nick119119, the geforce go 7 series recommends the 304.88 driver for 64bit
<Ari-Yang> so Nick119119, you're trying to install proprietary driver for nvidia?
<DoverMo> Nick119119, so you could try that and see if it works
<Nick119119> It's 32 bit though, will it still work?
<DoverMo> Nick119119, let me double check now
<Nick119119> And I don't know, Ari-Yang, is that what I should be doing?
<DoverMo> Nick119119, yeah still the same one.
<Ari-Yang> I'm not sure... I mean it depends what you're going to be doing...
<Nick119119> My Fiancee isn't exactly computer literate, It would get irritating to have to boot in nomodeset for her every time she wanted to turn it on
<DoverMo> Nick119119, you could try it, and if it doesn't work you can just uninstall it afterwards
<Ari-Yang> I mean if she isn't going to be doing any gaming, why switch driver?
<Nick119119> She's gonna be playing minecraft
<Ari-Yang> oh, then you may want proprietary driver I think
<DoverMo> Nick119119,  you can just edit the grub default to disable nouveau
<Ari-Yang> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-304.88-driver.html
<Ari-Yang> is that the driver DoverMo recommended?
<DoverMo> yep
<Nick119119> Woot, direct link saves me google
<Ben64> you shouldn't install from the website
<Nick119119> You guys are way better then my tech support guys
<Ben64> the nvidia drivers are in the ubuntu repository
<DoverMo> Ben64, though proprietary links aren't recommend by any linux system, the free nouveau driver is a piece of crud that also breaks with the newest kernels
<Ben64> thats not what i'm saying
<Ben64> the version from nvidia.com is not supported here, and breaks often
<Nick119119> The laptop won't run without blackscreening unless it's in nomodeset, which is why I need the driver
<OerHeks> Ben64 +1
<Ben64> again, i'm not saying to not install the driver. i'm saying to install it from the repository
<Nick119119> How?
<DoverMo> Nick119119, did you look at the driver list in the 'ubuntu software center'?
<DoverMo> Nick119119, you haven't seen that?
<Ben64> ubuntu software center, there should be a tab for extra drivers
<Nick119119> I haven't o.o
<OerHeks> for that 6150 go card you would need the 173-updates driver  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-173-updates
<DoverMo> Nick119119, i assumed you had already looked at that
<Nick119119> I had no idea that kind of stuff was in the software center
<Ben64> 304 supports the 6150
<Nick119119> I'm not seeing a drivers section
<Nick119119> Nevermind, found it
<DoverMo> software sources
<DoverMo> tab on the right
<Nick119119> My software center doesn't have tabs.... THere is something called 'Additional Drivers' that I have the option of installing?
<DoverMo> yes
<DoverMo> thats it
<Nick119119> Right, installing now
<DoverMo> it should show you what driver you are currently on
<DoverMo> and you can pick one from that list
<Ari-Yang> Nick119119, what nvidia driver is listed there?
<Ari-Yang> happen to be the one DoverMo recommended?
<sweettea> wtf happenned to flash in 13.04 64b??
<DoverMo> Nick119119,  you will also need to make sure 'nvidia-setting(your version)' is installed after you install the drivers
<DoverMo> Nick119119, in order to properly configure it
<Nick119119> Sorry, Jehovah's witnesses were knocking on my door. And I don't know yet, it's still installing the Additional Drivers thing
<Ari-Yang> did Nick119119 install the driver from nvidia's site or from the repo?
<Ari-Yang> or is it already installed? and he just has to switch to it
<ska> How do I fix these messages in 12.04: [drm:atom_get_src_int] *ERROR* ATOM: fb read beyond scratch region:
<Nick119119> Neither yet, Still installing the Additional Drivers whatsit
<ska> I get thousands.
<ska> dmesg is worthless now.
<Ari-Yang> Nick119119, ah
<Ari-Yang> http://gyazo.com/bbcb6b1dba1a4cb5a63ee30dcfb7b692 that's what my software sources window looks like (nick119119)
<Sector_0> hey I recently installed some opengl updates, and I have to admit I was careless not to look at what they were, but now I keep getting an error saying libGL error failed to load swrast
<Ari-Yang> Sector_0, you should say what your opengl version currently is...
<Nick119119> My fiancee's laptop is ancient. HP pavillion dv6000
<Nick119119> I use a dell studio 1537
<DoverMo> Nick119119, alright, well you get how to install it right?
<Sector_0> I've googled the error and apparently swrast is a fallback for when there is no hardware acceleration but I already installed the ATI binary and thing were working perfectly until today
<Sector_0> Ari-Yang: glx version string is 1.4
<DoverMo> Nick119119, on your fiancee's laptop, it's gonna have an option for nvidia 304
<DoverMo> Nick119119, choose that one, then after it installs, make sure you have 'nvidia-settings' installed from the package manager
<Sector_0> Ari-Yang: don't know if that's what you're asking though
<Sector_0> also i'm using the ATI radeon 5500HD redwood
<Nick119119> okay
<Ari-Yang> Sector_0, type glxinfo | grep -i opengl in terminal
<Ari-Yang> you should get a version string line too
<Ari-Yang> that should tell you your opengl version...
<Sector_0> Ari-Yang: http://pastebin.com/EwFBAUMG
<Nick119119> Okay, I instaleld the Additional Drivers whatsit, now how do I open it?
<Sector_0> that's the output of the command
<DoverMo> Nick119119, restart the computer then double check which bubble is marked...
<Ari-Yang> Nick119119, I guess you check the Additional Drivers tab of software sources
<Ari-Yang> or what DoverMo said
<DoverMo> Ari-Yang, im hoping their computer doesnt explode
<Ari-Yang> well if he installed the right driver, it shouldn't
<Ari-Yang> worse case scenario he'll get tearing
<Nick119119> If her laptop explodes at least I can go back to playing Dark Souls xD
<Ari-Yang> haha
<Ari-Yang> @ Sector_0 sorry, I won't be much help with your problem :< perhaps somebody will help you
<Nick119119> Just standing in blight town for the last hour, thanking any deity out there that I haven't been invaded and slaughtered
<Ari-Yang> maybe installing the version you had before updating would work? (if that's possible)
<Nick119119> Restarted, but there still isn't an additional drivers tab >.<
<Ari-Yang> Nick119119, you went to software sources right?
<Nick119119> sotware resources?
<Nick119119> I been in the ubuntu software center this whole time x.x
<Ari-Yang> you can open up System Settings (not sure what DE (desktop environment) you're using)
<wilee-nilee> Nick119119, the additional drivers tab is in software and updates
<wilee-nilee> at least in 13.04 they have changes the name of that gui
<wilee-nilee> changed*
<Ari-Yang> if Nick119119 is using Unity, couldn't he just hit the dashboard and search for software sources?
<Nick119119> That's what I did xD
<Nick119119> I don't know what exactly I'm using, I have Ubuntu 13.04
<Nick119119> With basically no custimization yet
<Ari-Yang> oh, he's most likely on Unity then, wilee-nilee
<Ari-Yang> not sure what software sources is called on 13.04
<Seven_Six_Two> Ari-Yang, you can get them from synaptic
<Ari-Yang> ?
<Seven_Six_Two> software sources
<DoverMo> Nick119119, do what i said
<DoverMo> Nick119119, what's the problem
<Nick119119> No problem now :D
<Seven_Six_Two> Ari-Yang, sorry. you said that you aren't sure what the software sources are called, but they're available in synaptic.
<DoverMo> Nick119119, right, and does the bubbled in part reflect the driver you wanted to use?
<Nick119119> Thank you guys, like seriously. No widea how long I woulda been trying to work on this without your helps
<Ari-Yang> Nick119119, so now you're going to select the nvidia proprietary driver?
<Nick119119> It's still 'applying changes'
<Ari-Yang> after that, restart the computer
<Ari-Yang> Nick119119, what driver did you select form the list?
<Ari-Yang> the exact name
<Nick119119> 304 proptiertary, tested
<Ari-Yang> Nick119119, nice, that sounds like the driver DoverMo recommended
<Nick119119> Exactly why i picked it :D
<altair> hello :o
<Nick119119> Applied, now to reboot and hope it doesn't flicker black and crash again
<Nick119119> Oooh, so far so good! The splash screen wasn't annd grainy and green
<Ari-Yang> nice, resolution a-okay too?
<Nick119119> Yep yep
<Nick119119> no more stuttering
<Nick119119> No flickering
<Nick119119> You guys rock so hard acdc is jealous
<Ari-Yang> success!
<Ari-Yang> as for the whole proprietary drivers, for nvidia it's all good. ati/amd you're better off with sticking with the open source driver (95% of the time I bet), though I think kernel 3.9 gives radeon driver a bit more attention and it has improved a lot.
<Nick119119> My laptop uses whatever the default is and seems to have no problems
<altair> can I ask for some help here?
<Ari-Yang> altair, just ask your question~
<Ari-Yang> Nick119119, ah okay, is your laptop nvidia or ati/amd?
<wilee-nilee> altair, You can state your problem and if someone knows they may answer.
<Nick119119> It actually lags less on minecraft then my quad core 8gb ram nvidia quatro gfx3800
<Nick119119> amd I think
<altair> oh, alright:
<Nick119119> Ah, ati radeon according to this sticker
<Ari-Yang> okay
<Nick119119> Now all that's left is to find my ex's wireless reciever
<altair> so: I'm having problems with making a script being executed when I turn on my Laptop. It's a script I wrote to map some keystrokes to the buttons on my graphicstablet. I also followed the tutorial on sourceforge.net...pretty much step by step
<BluesKaj> 'evening all
<altair> hello .,.`
<w30> It's been a long day
<BluesKaj> yup . had a 6hr jam, a bit weary
<angeleyes> My fn + F2 combination buttons won't work it will not activate my wireless but fn + all other buttons work how can i fix this?
<tones> if you don't have an fn key, how do you adjust brightness?
<leo-the-manic> Is there a way to get make to automatically scan parent directories for makefiles, kind of like how git/hg do it?
<nicekiwi>  I hhave an app thats installed locally in my home dir, how do I get that to be recognised and appear in the system menus etc?
<Nick119119> Alright guys, I'm back to irritate you again. I can't get my Fiancee's wireless reciever to work
<wilee-nilee> Nick119119, Try these commands to see if the wireless card is identified. lspci | grep -i wireless or   lspci | grep Broadco
<wilee-nilee>  lspci | grep Broadcom
<Nick119119> broadcom corporations BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<altair> gtg =( maybe I'll ask for help later
<Nick119119> Damn, google mentioned all kinds of broadcom issues...
<karlmh> bbl folks
<karlmh> nap time
<wilee-nilee> !broadcom | Nick119119
<ubottu> Nick119119: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Nick119119> x3 Thanks!
<wilee-nilee> Nick119119, That card should work, no problem.
<Nick119119> Weird, it says the thing I need is already installed
<Nick119119> it's just not letting me connect to anything wirelessly
<wilee-nilee> Nick119119, Out of my area to help fix, but many here have broadcom, someone will help.
<Nick119119> Okie
<th0r> Nick119119, as I recall when I install xubuntu it tried to use the wl  module. I had to blacklist that and use the b43 module. So first you might check to see which module is loaded
<Nick119119> Okay, how do I do that?
<th0r> Nick119119, first, in a terminal try 'iwconfig' and see if there is even a wifi card recognized. pastebin the results if you don't know what it is saying
<lendon> The fn +f2 will not work to get wifi activated but all other fn + hotkeys work how can i fix this
<Nick119119> it says no wireless extrensions
<Nick119119> extensions
<th0r> Nick119119, no 'wlan0' or 'eth1' or some such?
<Nick119119> it says lo   No wireless extensions and eth0    No wireless extensions
<th0r> Nick119119, try 'lsmod | grep wl' and see if wl is loaded.
<lendon> Is there a way to activate the fn/F2 combination?
<w30> Nick119119, best way to get broadcom working is to connect with wires and then insyall the brodcom drivers and it's many dependicies
<w30> insyall/install
<Nick119119> It says wl 3027822    1
<goust> Is there any good pool games for Ubuntu?
<th0r> Nick119119, try removing it, 'rmmod wl' and inserting b43, 'modprobe b43'
<th0r> Nick119119, then see if the iwconfig shows a wireless card
<Nick119119> error: Module wl is in use
<th0r> Nick119119, <thinking>
<d2_> Lost in terminal
<Nick119119> xD
<th0r> Nick119119, just curious...does 'ifconfig' show a wireless card?
<th0r> Nick119119, my bad...I think you need 'sudo rmmod wl'
<Nick119119> I don't think so, but it shows my ethernet connection
<th0r> Nick119119, and sudo modprobe b43
<Nick119119> Still says it's in use, should I just skip to the modprobe part?
<th0r> Nick119119, I don't think that will work...pretty sure you need to get rid of wl first.
<th0r> Nick119119, trying to figure out how to determine what is using it, or how to release it. Could always blacklist it and reboot...but that seems a bit extreme
<Nick119119> Hm
<Nick119119> Is there a way to kill it? Like rkill or something?
<th0r> Nick119119, try 'sudo modprobe -r wl'
<Nick119119> FATAL: module wl is in use.
<th0r> Nick119119, when I installed xubuntu I just rmmod wl and then installed b43...it was easy. Not sure what to do now <smile>
<Nick119119> Would it work if I unplugged my ethernet cord?
<th0r> Nick119119, this is what I would do now....blacklist the wl driver (simple instructions here)http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/avoid-linux-kernel-module-driver-autoloading.html
<th0r> Nick119119, then.....
<th0r> Nick119119, add 'b43' to the file /etc/modules
<lendon> Nick119119: is there a way you know of that could turn on the fn+f2 key?
<th0r> Nick119119, then reboot and see if that brings up the wifi card
<Nick119119> I'm afraid not lendon
<Nick119119> th0r, How do I open  files in /etc/?
<Nick119119> I'm trying to open /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist but I honestly have no idea how
<th0r> Nick119119, in a terminal use 'sudo nano </etc/modules or whatever>'
<blackshirt> just open it
<th0r> blackshirt, that won't work
<Nick119119> Alright, now I do blacklist wl?
<th0r> Nick119119, right, just put that on a line at the end of the file.
<th0r> Nick119119, control-X will then prompt if you want to save the file
<th0r> Nick119119, then add b43 to /etc/modules. If I remember correctly the only other module in there will be lp
<th0r> Nick119119, just put b43 on a line by itself right after lp
<Nick119119> rebooting now
<Ari-Yang> Nick119119, you mean wifi proprietary driver? check this screen shot http://gyazo.com/bbcb6b1dba1a4cb5a63ee30dcfb7b692
<Ari-Yang> I decided to use that because once a week my laptop would d/c from the internet and I'd have to reboot to re-connect, after switching to that wifi proprietary driver, I've had no problem at all
<Nick119119> That wasn't good
<Nick119119> I got some error about b43 not being installed
<wilee-nilee> Nick119119, This part of that original link addresses what you have been trying  believe.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Switching_between_drivers
<wilee-nilee> check the blacklist link within the link as well
<Nick119119> okay, wl blacklisted and I did sudo modprobe b43
<grendal-prime> damn it im so pissed off
<Nick119119> But sudo modprobe b43 doesn't seem to do anything, it just gives me another line
<grendal-prime> i got this netbook with eufi on it
<grendal-prime> and windows8..
<th0r> Nick119119, 'lsmod | grep b43' to make sure that module is there. It shoudl have loaded at boot if it is in modules
<grendal-prime> i had this happen before and i was unable to install or do anything with the box cause i accidently whiped out the eufi partion?
<th0r> Nick119119, assuming it is loaded, check 'iwconfig' and see if wlan0 or some such is now there
<Nick119119> it says b43 0
<Nick119119> And still no wlan0
<th0r> Nick119119, is this 13.04?
<Nick119119> Yes
<grendal-prime> can anybody tell me the safe way to install ubuntu on a machine that has windows 8 and eufi installed?
<th0r> Nick119119, I wonder if ubuntu removed b43
<BluesKaj> Nick119119, iwconfig
<Nick119119> I did iwconfig
<BluesKaj> iwlist ?
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | grendal-prime
<ubottu> grendal-prime: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Nick119119> How do I install b43?
<wilee-nilee> grendal-prime, Make sure you have windows backed up would be my advice for safety to start out with.
<th0r> Nick119119, is 13.04 raring?
<Nick119119> I don't know
<grendal-prime> how do you back up windows 8?
<SonikkuAmerica> Yep
<grendal-prime> its frigging huge
<SonikkuAmerica> (th0r) Yep
<wilee-nilee> grendal-prime, All windows have at least one full image allowed, pro and up have unlimited in backups
<th0r> Nick119119, http://www.howopensource.com/2012/10/install-broadcom-b43-legacy-wireless-driver-in-ubuntu-12-10-12-04/
<nabn> Hi, i upgraded to 13.04 from 12.10 yesterday, and apparantly, the transition isn't very smooth. I don't think my graphics drivers are working. The text seems blown up. I can't change the screen brightness (its set to full). And one notable thing is cairo-dock has a black background. Any help please?
<wilee-nilee> nabn, A upgrade needs graphiic drivers reloaded generally look in additional drivers
<nabn> wilee-nilee: will try that out. i do that from the settings, if i am not wrong?
<wilee-nilee> grendal-prime, I put my window images on a external, if you have one thats the best way in my opinion.
<th0r> Nick119119, don't do the modprobes at the end of that howto
<wilee-nilee> nabn, softwrae sources was the original gui name where the additional drivers tab is, in 13.04 it is called software & updates in the menu
<wilee-nilee> software*
<Nick119119> Alright, I got it running, mostly. Now I have this issues where when I try to sign into my wifi box it says 'Wifi is disabled by hardware switch'
<nabn> wilee-nilee , the additional drivers list is empty. But i was using a local mirror. Now i am updating from the main server.
<th0r> Nick119119, is this a laptop? Is there a switch to turn the wifi on and off? Or maybe a function key?
<Nick119119> It's a laptop, but I don't believe there's a switch or function key, give me a moment to check
<Nick119119> Got it!
<Nick119119> Thank you guys so much xD
<Nick119119> Now I can get back to my game. Only took five hours, but.. Woohoo!
<th0r> Nick119119, enjoy
<nicekiwi>  I hhave an app thats installed locally in my home dir, how do I get that to be recognised and appear in the system menus etc?
<histo> nabn: what video card do you have?
<nabn> histo, this is what i got from lspci: ' VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 18)'
<histo> nabn: you don't need any drivers for that card unless you have a hybrid graphics card is there another vga device listed?
<MonkWitDaFunk> Hi ubuntu channel, ubuntu based on debian testing and debian.unstable useds LUKS for filesystem encryption correct? How can i give this ability to ubuntu lts?
<nabn> histo, i don't think so. But here's a paste of lspci output: http://pastebin.com/KhMAuaSR
<histo> nabn: Is this a home built system or do you have a make/model?
<nabn> histo, this is an acer laptop. 4738z
<nabn> histo, could it be the ubuntu-tweak that's causing the problem? i thought i removed it before i upgraded. But it's still there
<histo> nabn: yes any ppa's etc.. could be causing isuses
<nabn> histo, would it be a good idea to reinstall the driver? would that fix problems?
<histo> nabn: there are no drivers. They are modules that came with your new kernel
<histo> nabn: so basically you already have a newer "driver" when you upgraded
<nabn> histo, i see. is there anything i can do about the possibly broken ppa's?
<grendal-prime> wilee-nilee, i had an extra 4 gig usb drive thats what it asked for
<histo> !ppapurge | nabn
<ubottu> nabn: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<grendal-prime> my understanding is that 12.10 > have uefi support
<grendal-prime> wich sucks cause i think the software this guy wants to run has not been approved on anything but lts
<leo-the-manic> In make: I have an implicit pattern %.json which I expect to be matched by a/b.json. How can I get the string "b" from that?
<wilee-nilee> grendal-prime, 12.04.2 has uefi I believe
<grendal-prime> shit
<wilee-nilee> grendal-prime, The windows images are slightly compressed but very close to the size of the OS 4 gigs does not sound like enough space.
<grendal-prime> im making a recovery disk?
<grendal-prime> not the same thing?
<wilee-nilee> grendal-prime, The recovery disc is very small, you want to backup W8 as an image the line above the recovery line.
<wilee-nilee> the recovery disc s a good tool as well though.
<wilee-nilee> is*
<grendal-prime> im lost
<grendal-prime> i cant find any of this stuff on win8
<wilee-nilee> grendal-prime, Let me reboot to W8 and I can give you some pics if you like.
<grendal-prime> how do i get to that screen?
<kirankumar> if we want to install a    .exe file in ubuntu how it it install in ubuntu.
<xangua> !appdb | kirankumar
<ubottu> kirankumar: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<DoverMo> kirankumar, with WINE or a virtual windows emulator
<kirankumar> wine is reliable are you sure sir,
<DoverMo> kirankumar, wine isn't reliable at all
<DoverMo> kirankumar, neither is a virtual windows system
<kirankumar> what i do?
<MonkWitDaFunk> I have used wine.before
<DoverMo> kirankumar, install wine  and winetricks after that, then figure it out
<kirankumar> I want to install  a web application software it reliable
<wilee-nilee> grendal-prime, So go to the control panel in windows then W7 file recovery and see the create a system image to make a image/clone. It will be the size of the OS so you need a place to put it dvd's can be used, but I prefer a external HD personally.
<DoverMo> kirankumar, there are some wine-based applications you can buy
<grendal-prime> ya i got to that part
<DoverMo> kirankumar, which offer more support, but there's no guarentee
<grendal-prime> wilee-nilee, i have a roswood block with an empty 100 gig drive in it..but windows does not see it?
<wilee-nilee> grendal-prime, The recovery disc is an excellent repair tool, and you can use it to reload the clone if needed.
<kirankumar> i am a student purchase is not possible .
<wilee-nilee> grendal-prime, Has to be a NTFS is all.
<DoverMo> kirankumar, then you gotta pick either wine in linux, or run a virtual system
<grendal-prime> ok so..i have nothing on this box  i dont want to be able to even reninstall win8 cause its fkn horrid...
<grendal-prime> if i have the recovery disk will that at least be able to recreate the uefi partion
<kirankumar> i think vertual windows is helpful yes or no? sir,
<wheatthin_> !language grendal-prime
<Ari-Yang> just try it and see for yourself, kirankumar
<wilee-nilee> grendal-prime, MY only concern here was having the reload if needed basically, if you don't then I would only save it in case of a resale, although there is a recovery partition, however it may be hard to get it to load without a Windows OS there not sure.
<Ari-Yang> what are you trying to install? perhaps there's a linux equivalent?
<kirankumar> thanks sir, good day
<wheatthin_> !language | grendal-prime   lol
<ubottu> grendal-prime   lol: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<grendal-prime> ya ya sorry
<DoverMo> kirankumar, yeah. depending on the virtulization software, you can have less support, but in general it should run most things that aren't acient
<DoverMo> ancient*
<grendal-prime> wilee-nilee, ok, so ill refort the drive with another machine to ntfs
<DoverMo> ancient being anything that's 1998 or older
<kirankumar> i try.
<kirankumar> thanks
<wilee-nilee> grendal-prime, The recovery disc s like 120MB very small a command line and some repair tools, I would not rely on it as a full UEFI repair if you remove stuff, the windows channel would more accurate here.
<wilee-nilee> grendal-prime, I'm not an OCD person, except in cloning my OS so as to be able to get back running quickly if needed.
<wilee-nilee> gotta reboot
<nabn> 'can't locate ppa-purge' . waiting for the udate to finish. Man, this is taking way too long!
<grendal-prime> wilee-nilee , ya the thing that drives me nuts...i have to install windows to uninsttall windows.
<anonnumberanon> Can I get some help installing Ubuntu on my laptop?
<DoverMo> grendal-prime, cant you just use fdisk D: ?
<grendal-prime> wilee-nilee, ya the thing that drives me nuts...i have to install windows to uninsttall windows.
<grendal-prime> dover..you mean like boot into a live disk and run that?
<DoverMo> grendal-prime, yeah
<grendal-prime> DoverMo, nope.. you cant boot into a live disk with uefi
<DoverMo> grendal-prime, that sucks D:
<grendal-prime> DoverMo, this is the lamest (and im not allowed to cuss..so im using lame lame lame est) thing i have ever seen
<anonnumberanon> so AHCI is UEFI?
<DoverMo> grendal-prime, the future is bleak
<SonikkuAmerica> !install | anonnumberanon
<ubottu> anonnumberanon: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<anonnumberanon> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html - See also !cloning
<SonikkuAmerica> anonnumberanon: If you're looking for a laptop install an automator prob won't help :)\
<grendal-prime> SonikkuAmerica, ya but you need to understand that this does not bode well for us.  one of the things about ubuntu has always been plug it in and your off and running.
<grendal-prime> now (and i have installed this os on allot of machines) its plug it in and hope it does not kill off the boot partiotion.
<SonikkuAmerica> grendal-prime: Well all the devs need to do is fix it for UEFI.
<DoverMo> grendal-prime, linux is constantly working on uefi support, it's not their fault
<DoverMo> grendal-prime, linux can only do so much also, it's not a God level OS
<grendal-prime> DoverMo, you miss understant im not mad at our people
<grendal-prime> im mad a windows
<DoverMo> grendal-prime, darn you! weendaws!
<grendal-prime> if yo ulook into it they were the ones that deved this up..they are requireing the hardware vendors to install this
<SuperNoeMan> hey, I'm on lubuntu, an ubuntu derivative, can anybody find me a package archive link that I can add to my sources so I can install qtwebkitwidgets?
<grendal-prime> and the worst part is its for windows8  its like they knew everyone was going to hate it so much they are making it really hard to install anything on a new pc.
<SuperNoeMan> it doesn't seem to be available to me when I do apt-cache search qt5webkitwidgets
<SuperNoeMan> also, if someone could just do exactly that search, and tell me what they get that would be awesome,
<SuperNoeMan> because I don't know how different lubuntu's sources list is from ubuntu
<Supercomp> how to customize backgrounds in ubuntu 13.04
<wilee-nilee> SuperNoeMan, Same sources list
<SuperNoeMan> wilee-nilee: oh shit...
<Beck21> same
<grendal-prime> ok
<SuperNoeMan> well then how do I get qtwebkitwidgets...
<grendal-prime> sooooo...still does not see the drive
<grendal-prime> is there a disk management tool in win 8?  anyhwere
<SuperNoeMan> hmm... so the base cause is I'm using cmake to build a piece of software
<wilee-nilee> grendal-prime, Yeah in the admin search type disk mana and t will show.
<Supercomp> In earlier versions of ubuntu i could find the background of windows could be changed
<wilee-nilee> I think it is disk management or manager it's a virtual partitioner
<SuperNoeMan> and its telling me it cannot find a package configuration file provided by Qt5Location
<trism> SuperNoeMan: how about libqt5webkit5-dev
<SuperNoeMan> that...
<SuperNoeMan> trism: hold on
<SuperNoeMan> ok, I installed that trism
<SuperNoeMan> or wait... it was already installed
<DoverMo> Supercomp, ooboots uses compiz now D:
<SuperNoeMan> let me pastebin my cmake output
<SuperNoeMan> ok
<SuperNoeMan> pastebin.com2QDbjnQL
<SuperNoeMan> i mean
<SuperNoeMan> http://www.pastebin.com/2QDbjnQL
<Supercomp> <DoverMo>how to run multiple versions of firefox in ubuntu?
<grendal-prime> shows up as a healthy drive but will not show up in the image creator
<trism> SuperNoeMan: I see qtlocation5-dev , do you have that?
<DoverMo> Supercomp, each program is designed for only 1 library path
<SuperNoeMan> trism: ok it wasn't installed already
<SuperNoeMan> now installing...
<grendal-prime> this is lame
<DoverMo> Supercomp, google it to see if you can. otherwise you can just compile your own, or run something like firefox long term, or nightly
<SuperNoeMan> trism: awesome. Now on to the next needed library:
<SuperNoeMan> it wants qt5sensors
<Supercomp> ok
<SuperNoeMan> do you have some variant of a qt5sensors-dev or something?
<DoverMo> Supercomp, or firefox aurora
<SuperNoeMan> because I don't have a libqt5sensors5-dev
<anonnumberanon> these guides did not help I get the flashing cursor problem at boot before installation. I also tried my Puppy Linux usb key but I get the same flashing cursor.
<Supercomp> <DoverMo>i have firefox 21
<trism> SuperNoeMan: qtsensors5-dev seems to be it
<DoverMo> Supercomp, ok o3o
<DoverMo> Supercomp, options, compile your own firefox, or get firefox esr, aurora, or nightly
<DoverMo> Supercomp, or find out an option that lets you
<SuperNoeMan> trism: Thanks!!!
<grendal-prime> this is the most frustrating thing i have done in over 8 years
<Supercomp> ok
<anonnumberanon> what are you doing?
<grendal-prime> trying to backup windows8 so i can remove it from the machine
<grendal-prime> make sence to you?
<anonnumberanon> in a way yes
<anonnumberanon> Are we talking about a new laptop?
<grendal-prime> if i could find something somewhere that would tell me that yes i can just install ubuntu and remove windows 8 from the machine  i would just do it
<grendal-prime> the machine is a new acer aspire one  725
<anonnumberanon> wait are you trolling? :)
<grendal-prime> was supposed to come with windows 7  on it.
<grendal-prime> trolling what?
<anonnumberanon> I am putting Ubuntu on a ASpire 7750G right now but it's being a little bitch about it.
<wilee-nilee> !ot | anonnumberanon
<ubottu> anonnumberanon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<anonnumberanon> !ot
<Supercomp> <DoverMo>Is there any data recovery software for ubuntu?
<anonnumberanon> >ubuntu support
<anonnumberanon> >implying actually installing it idoes not mean support
<DoverMo> Supercomp, dont ask me about that D:
<wilee-nilee> !tab | supercom32
<ubottu> supercom32: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<grendal-prime> anonnumberanon,  want to go priviate..i mean aparently we are not supposed to talk about installing issues in #ubuntu?
<anonnumberanon> I think it was a bot that applied !ot on me.
<grendal-prime> alrigh well i found something on getting into the uefi setting from withen windows
<anonnumberanon> I erased Windows already.
<wilee-nilee> accusing people of trolling and idle chat is not install issues
<grendal-prime> ya see i wound up there with the last pc..i sent it back
<grendal-prime> wilee-nilee, i think he was kidding
<grendal-prime> sometimes...we...(people) do that.
<anonnumberanon> wilee-nilee you have to also find it amusing that we both had almost the same laptop, if not then you have to be a bot
<nabn> so the graphics problem is still not fixed. here's what i did: updated from the main source. tried to ppa-purge ubuntu-tweak, but the ppa was not in use. Now i am doing a sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-tweak. Hope things work out
<wilee-nilee> grendal-prime, did not see them I have them on ignore, I saw no reason to follow idle chat.
<grendal-prime> anonnumberanon, what version you trying to install?
<grendal-prime> see this really sucks..any other machine id have the os installed and had the software on it 1 hour ago.
<anonnumberanon> 12.04 because that is the version that Unetbootin had when I fired it up.
<grendal-prime> ya.  thats what i tried with it as well
<grendal-prime> well on the last pc.
<grendal-prime> thing is acer says it is ubuntu certified.
<anonnumberanon> gendal-prime, same for me, I am starting to believe that these machines are particularly proprietary
<grendal-prime> last machine i had though was not the same machine.
<grendal-prime> it was made by asus i believe
<coolack> hello.  i rebooted and now my sound card is not detected
<coolack> any ideas on how to get it back
<anonnumberanon> I have installed Ubuntu on 2 Thinkpads, one HP Mini and one Asus, no problems.
<anonnumberanon> I am at a loss with this one.
<grendal-prime> you disabled fast boot
<anonnumberanon> nope
<grendal-prime> might try just disableing all the uefi stuff see if it works without it...seeing as how you are not able to do anything else
<grendal-prime> turn off secure boot
<grendal-prime> disable fast boot
<grendal-prime> hey how are you getting into bios at post?
<anonnumberanon> F2
<grendal-prime> min wont do that
<grendal-prime> i just get a black screen
<grendal-prime> werid
<grendal-prime> anonnumberanon, i found something hold on
<grendal-prime> just hold down f2 durring post?
<sere> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<anonnumberanon> ya that's what takes you to the bios on Acer
<grendal-prime> not on this one not for me anyway
<mojtaba> Hi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5788739/
<sere> BIOS : http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000192.htm
<mojtaba> not Macro, a code in cmd?
<mojtaba> or whatever
<sere> mojtaba: you want the file text to be the email address? not sure what you want
<wilee-nilee> nabn, So what does ubuntu-tweak have to do with graphic problems?
<nabn> wilee-nilee, i am not sure at all. that was just a desperate guess
<mojtaba> sere: I have a spreadsheet and in each cell there is a text with hyperlink, I want to just keep the hyperlink, not the text.
<BF3> hey guys
<wilee-nilee> nabn, Ubuntu-tweak has no graphic control other then changing the theme or added PPA's
<nabn> wilee-nilee, I also can't change the brightness levels. Is that connected with the graphics problem?
<grendal-prime> anonnumberanon,  ok i finly got it into bios
<grendal-prime> what is the model number of yours?
<wilee-nilee> nabn, Not sure, You want to be careful at guessing here though you might end up with a reinstall, are you backed up?
<BF3> i am wanting linux for gaming is linux lite a good choice i tried linux chrunchbang felt a lil slugish i am also a noob to linux
<nabn> wilee-nilee. no, but i am pretty sure i am safe without the back up. Hopefully i dont mess up the windows partition because THAT would cause problems.
<mojtaba> sere: any idea?
<anonnumberanon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1949322
<anonnumberanon> grendal Im a 7750G
<anonnumberanon> wondering if My USB stick is not formatted well
<anonnumberanon> it is in FAT32 I know that
<wilee-nilee> nabn, Backups/images/clones are your best insurance.
<mojtaba> Hi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5788739/           *not macro, a code in cmd
<grendal-prime> is 1304 a better route to go now?
<sere> mojtaba: this is kinda OT, you might get a better response from #bash.. You might be able to do this through the spreadsheet client or possible change the html page or java.. you couldnt even create a php script .. it sounds like a simple language code though
<grendal-prime> i mean with this uefi bs and all?
<nabn> wilee-nilee, i appreciate it.  i do have a external disk with the necessary files backed up. This is my play computer so.
<grendal-prime> i would really prefer to use the lts but...i mean ...darn it all to heck
<nabn> wilee-nilee, do you think there is any way i can fix this without a reinstall? (referring to graphics problem)
<mojtaba> sere: thanks
<wilee-nilee> nabn, Cool, I think I gave you some link regarding or information on graphics earlier but rebooted and lost that info, be sure to keep the details in your posts for help is all.
<sere> mojtaba: couldnt = could .. your welcome
<wilee-nilee> nabn, Generally for help you would post your card and what s going on.
<nabn> wilee-nilee, you did give me a link that was abou the ppa-purge. i checked that out. but was not sure which ppa's to remove.  i tried to remove ubuntu-tweak
<wilee-nilee> nabn, Ah, I think that was days ago, I don't remember what the problem was or is, I'm not a real top graphic problem helper I have had all my computers just work, so have not delved in there.
<nabn> wilee-nilee, apparantly, i have the default vga controller. " VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 18)
<nabn> "
<grendal-prime> anonnumberanon, did you set up a bios password?
<nabn> wilee-nilee, okay. But i am grateful for your assistance. Still looking for help though.
<wilee-nilee> nabn, No problem, just use lspci to find the exact card info and post that with the problems your having.
<anonnumberanon> I thought about that, but it does not seem so, since I am able to set the Supervisor password.
<grendal-prime> ya thats what i ment
<grendal-prime> supervisor password
<grendal-prime> youcannot disable secure boot unless you do that
<wilee-nilee> THat info you posted may be what the lspci shows not sure really
<nabn> had to reload xchat.
<grendal-prime> i dont know that you even need to..
<grendal-prime> but might try that
<anonnumberanon> I don't have a secure boot option grendal-prime
<nabn> wilee-nilee, it is.
<wilee-nilee> cool
<anurag> hello...
<grendal-prime> right
<grendal-prime> me neither thats whats werd
<grendal-prime> tryynoot
<grendal-prime> to do that
<grendal-prime> like dont set that if you dont need one
<anonnumberanon> im trying a different USB maker. hoping.
<nabn> okay. i think it wouldn't hurt to repost  my problem again. i upgraded from 12.10 to 13.04. I have an acer aspire 4738z. The problem is, brightness controls don't work and the graphics looks wierd. Like when it does without the graphics drivers installed on windows.
<nabn> coz that happened to me on windows. any help please?
<holstein> nabn: what graphics device and driver?
<nicekiwi>  I hhave an app thats installed locally in my home dir, how do I get that to be recognised and appear in the system menus etc?
<yva> I just upgraded to 13.04 (clean install) and for some reasons the global menu is not working in terminal, gimp, ... any package I can check?
<holstein> nicekiwi: you would create them manually
<nabn> holstein, the default that came with the machine. someone on this room  said i am using the graphics module that came with the kernel. i do not have a dedicated graphics card.
<yva> I already tried reinstalling appmenu-gtk appmenu-gtk3 appmenu-qt but it doesn't change anything. Is it worth removing my .gnome config folder and recreate one?
<nabn> holstein, also, the additional drivers list on 'software and sources' is empty
<holstein> nabn: what graphics card do you have? what driver are you using?
<nabn> holstein, would an lspci output help? here it is VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 18)
<holstein> yva: i would just move it and test.. or make a new user
<lrcaballero> I tried installing Pantheon DE | Gnome 3 on 13.04 and broke my system....has anybody had any success installing either?
<holstein> nabn: intel is usually well supported "out of the box" from intel.. what would i do? look for and apply all upgrades, and try rebooting, hopefully after taking a kernel upgrade with better support for your hardware
<yva> holstein, so you think it might be a problem there? should I rename the .gnome2 file or .gnome2_private?
<holstein> lrcaballero: i just added the PPA.. for both in 12.04.. and had decent luck
<holstein> yva: i usually just make a new user, login and test
<anonnumberanon> grendal-prime, who said Acer was Linux compatible please link me
<lrcaballero> holstein: does it only work for 12.04?
<nicekiwi> holstein, how?
<nabn> holstein, thanks. i believe i did that. but i do remember that while upgrading, there was an error about a broken kernel installation. Would reinstalling the kernel be a good idea?
<holstein> lrcaballero: i cant say that. im just saying the ppa's worked for me in 12.04.. didnt try anywhere else
<yva> holstein, ok I'm trying
<wilee-nilee> nabn, You mention PPA's here is a ask ubuntu that mentions the two commonly used, do you have either? Basically this graphic setup is supposed to just work I believe. Could any tweaking on your part be the problem or these PPA's?
<holstein> nabn: confirm that you are upgraded.. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<wilee-nilee> nabn, http://askubuntu.com/questions/87090/how-do-i-install-drivers-for-an-intel-hd-graphics
<grendal-prime> acer..did
<grendal-prime> so did ubuntu
<nabn> holstein, sorry. i haven't done 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' . will do that and get back.
<nabn> wilee-nilee, thanks. i will check that link.
<wilee-nilee> nabn, Cool, good luck.
<grendal-prime> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/make/Acer/
<nabn> wilee-nilee. thanks. :)
<anonnumberanon> my model isn't certified, I wonder why
<yva> holstein, ok same issue with a new user
<holstein> yva: so, its safe to assume its not a user config
<yva> holstein, where could the issue be then?
<holstein> yva: what does the live CD do? are you up to date with upgrades?
<yva> I don't have a live cd. I installed from a usb key. Yep I'm up to date with upgrades
<holstein> yva: how does the live CD that you have put on USB boot the desktop? well? as expected?
<yva> Not sure anymore. I don't even thing I have it on the usb stick anymore
<holstein> yva: what i would do is remove the graphics driver from the equation
<yva> If that's of any help, it works with firefox or empathy
<holstein> yva: what does?
<holstein> the global menu?
<nabn> here's my graphics driver: VESA: Intel®Ironlake Mobile Graphics
<grendal-prime> ya, im going for it with 13.04
<grendal-prime> wft  i just dont care anymore
<silv3r_m00n> ubuntu is derived from debian, does that mean that every new version of ubuntu uses every new version of debian ? or did it just use debian once when it began ?
<yva> holstein, yes
<grendal-prime> if it doesnt work..ill send the thing back  It was supposed to have win 7 on it. It even has the win7 key stuck on it still but they put win 8 on it when they shipped it.
<DoverMo> grendal-prime, you could try 13.10, or fedora
<DoverMo> grendal-prime, send it back!
<holstein> yva: open the applications with the issues from the terminal and see if you see any errors
<anonnumberanon> grendal-prime, why would you get a shitty Acer, get  a Thinkpad.
<grendal-prime> if this does not work im not doing this for anyone anymore
<grendal-prime> its not for me.
<grendal-prime> i but system 76 stuff for me
<anonnumberanon> same, doing it for my roommate
<kingnick42> anyone had experience install Steam on ubuntu 12.04?
<grendal-prime> ya 350 buck machine...  I like the system 76 stuff.
<yva> holstein, just tried gedit and no errors
<kostkon> kingnick42, what's the problem
<holstein> !steam | kingnick42 worked as expected for me
<ubottu> kingnick42 worked as expected for me: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<grendal-prime> i have some things that bother me with the 76 machine..but really nothing like this sort of crap.
<kingnick42> kostkon - I installed steam, no problems, it works fine. Downloaded TF2, it won't start. Starts to load (Get a black screen with a mouse cursor, and sound for like a second), then it crashes/closes, and it throws me back to steam
<grendal-prime> i just cant believe all these hardware companys just paid ms to own there bioses.
<anonnumberanon> what?
<anonnumberanon> that made no sense
<holstein> !ot | grendal-prime
<ubottu> grendal-prime: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kostkon> kingnick42, ok
<kingnick42> note, I'm on a laptop, with a 610M graphics card, with bumblebee installed. I am using the optirun command when launching Steam, and I've tried both launching TF2 from there, and again directly from the terminal, again with the optirun command.
<inflex> hiya, got an Acer laptop with Intel GPU chipset, connected to a dell 24" 1920x1200 screen via HDMI, however I also want the laptop screen to be used.  xrandr shows them both 'connected' but I can't seem to get the laptop to show anything
<kingnick42> kostkon - I've got it working on 12.04 in the past, can't remember doing anything differently.
<inflex> If I use gnome-control-center and try to apply the screen settings it just errors :(
<kostkon> kingnick42, that's strange
<kingnick42> inflex - go to system settings -> displays
<inflex> kingnick42: yep, tried that, "failed to apply configuration: %s"
<kingnick42> inflex -  there should be a function shortcut on your laptop keyboard that switches displays. Does this work?
<inflex> DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: No such interface `org.gnome.SettingsDaemon.XRANDR_2' on object at path /org/gnome/SettingsDaemon/XRANDR
<kostkon> kingnick42, you could start it from the terminal and check for any error messages
<inflex> kingnick42: seems to be non-responsive in this instance.
<kingnick42> inflex - hmm, that's strange.
<kingnick42> kostkon - I'll do this now, see what happens
<inflex> kingnick42: telling me... and I've been in linux since '96 with slackware :(
<anonnumberanon> lol this kid says he formatted his usb to NTFS and suddenly it worked, post #7
<anonnumberanon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1610031
<kostkon> kingnick42, https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Steam_Application_IDs
<kostkon> kingnick42, or just take the id from its desktop file in ~/.local/share/applications
<kingnick42> kostkon - you are right, it did error. I'll post it into dpaste and chuck the link here
<kingnick42> kostkon - http://dpaste.com/1260682/
<grendal-prime> anonnumberanon,  this article sums up what i was saying about eufi and windows
<grendal-prime> http://searchenterprisedesktop.techtarget.com/tip/UEFI-vs-BIOs-in-Windows-8-for-desktop-startup
<stomanata> Hi. I connect my laptop to wireless. But when i plug lan card into switch my internet stop. How can i fix this?
<anonnumberanon> I don't want to know about Windows 8, not even going to read.
<anonnumberanon> I'm not trying to be arroguant or anything, I'm just trying to limit the damage to myself.
<kostkon> kingnick42, are there any options for tf2 you can change in steam?
<grendal-prime> i hate it..thing is  that guy explains why uefi is a pain.  And its because MS strong armed them.  it also explains how to get around the issue in theory.
<anonnumberanon> I should just pull out the hard drive and hook it up to my desktop
<grendal-prime> which might help you
<grendal-prime> its a installed boot loader its on the mb
<anonnumberanon> do the install that way
<kostkon> kingnick42, i found this http://askubuntu.com/questions/256431/play-steam-games-with-nvidia-optimus-laptop
<anonnumberanon> ok I'll check it out while I -long-format the usb
<inflex> kingnick42: well, I can manually fire up the display with xrandr, but it's mirrored atm, need to make them... offset etc, oh well, time to play
<grendal-prime> dude if that works im down
<grendal-prime> i dont think it will.
<grendal-prime> but whatever
<kingnick42> inflex - sounds like a plan
<kingnick42> kostkon - thank you, I'll check that our
<kingnick42> *Out
<inflex> kingnick42: all good now... well, well enough;   xrandr --output LVDS1 --right-of HDMI1
<grendal-prime> anonnumberanon,  well in the mean time..i ran balls out on this and did what i would normally do..
<grendal-prime> although normally i would have gone with lts but im trying the  13.04
<inflex> kingnick42: ugh, though alas, Fluxbox is putting the menubar on the wrong screen, well, all fun and games, but hey, at least it's not like trying to manually build everything in the old days :)
<yva> holstein, any suggestions? just check and I don't ahve the live cd anymore
<kingnick42> inflex - if it was, I'd be using Windows :D
<kingnick42> kostkon - Absolutely brilliant, primusrun steam allows me to launch TF2. Thanks
<kostkon> kingnick42, nice!
<anonnumberanon> grendal-prime, I don't understand what you are saying
<grendal-prime> ok
<grendal-prime> i enabled boot options in the bios.
<grendal-prime> i set a administrator password.
<grendal-prime> i stuck(forcefully)  a usb stick with 1304 on it into the machine. rebooted told it to boot from the usb and im installing.
<grendal-prime> and i told it to get rid of win8
<grendal-prime> we will see
<anonnumberanon> wait you are saying that it worked?
<grendal-prime> if it croaks..im done i give back the money that was spent on the hardware and i take the job i was offered this mouring
<anonnumberanon> ok if this stick does not work I will reformat it in ntfs, then if not work, I will pull out the hard drive and wipe it, maybe it has been compromised
<grendal-prime> im confused
<grendal-prime> you are installing ubntu from a disk that is formated as ntfs?
<anonnumberanon> about what specifically?
<grendal-prime> that makes no sence whatsoever
<anonnumberanon> explain why
<grendal-prime> did you smoke something first?
<anonnumberanon> no
<holstein> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<grendal-prime> because literally..when you build from an iso an install disk..its going to whip the device..its going to install put it into its requred file system.
<curatrix> anonnumberanon: You need to use the iso to make a bootable image .....not just copy it onto the usb
<anonnumberanon> It does not wipe the device it installs over it.
<wilee-nilee> you can dd the ubuntu iso to a usb
<grendal-prime> dont know what your using dude
<grendal-prime> dd is block level
<anonnumberanon> curatrix I am using boot creating software, I'm not just copying the files to the usb
<grendal-prime> an iso is an image of a file system
<grendal-prime> holstein, this is relavent to the install of ubuntu.
<holstein> 01:43 < grendal-prime> did you smoke something first?
<holstein> ^^ that is not
<curatrix> anonnumberanon: I would try a different proggie then......it should work flawlessly unless the iso is damaged
<grendal-prime> legitamate question
<holstein> grendal-prime: im not trying to be rude, just follow guidelines please
<grendal-prime> to evaluate if the problem is between the desk and chair
<anonnumberanon> curatrix you are giving me answers to different problems I believe.
<grendal-prime> no he is not
<NoiseFreak> moin jemand da der mir mit conky helfen kann?
<curatrix> anonnumberanon: You could try downloading the iso again
<grendal-prime> if you are using any prog that understands what an iso is..its going to create (block by block someone correct me if im wrong) a bootable disk with the file formate required for it to run
<curatrix> grendal-prime: Thats right
<NoiseFreak> sorry anyone here can help me with conky?
<holstein> NoiseFreak: whats the isssue?
<NoiseFreak> its dosent run and i don't know how to create a configfile
<anonnumberanon> curatrix, I have tried 2 usb makers already including Unetbootin. I believe the boot record has been compromised by a virus.
<anonnumberanon> wilee-nilee,  yes I believe I will try your way next
<holstein> NoiseFreak: do you have it installed? i usually run it from the terminal while im setting  it up so i can just kil it easily
<rudolf_> hi
<NoiseFreak> i have installed with sudo apt-get install conky-all
<curatrix> anonnumberanon: It should just wipe the bootable section when the iso is written. I doubt that it would bbe a virus/worm/trojan. It is more likely an issue with the iso or the flash drive
<wilee-nilee> anonnumberanon, Have you md5summed the ISO, a virus in linux would be my last choice hardly likely.
<holstein> NoiseFreak: im sure you checked this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpConky
<grendal-prime> boooyaaaa im up
<grendal-prime> it worked
<yva> holstein, or somebody else, any idea why the global would be working in some programs (empathy) but not others (terminal, gedit)?
<NoiseFreak> holstein, it run ;) when i get it terminal ;)
<rudolf_> When i installed wine, it installed so many packages along with it and when I am removing wine from synaptics, it is removing only wine and is leaving behind all the packages it installed along with it. How to remove it completely?
<wilee-nilee> !md5 > anonnumberanon
<ubottu> anonnumberanon, please see my private message
<holstein> yva: bad iso.. broken system.. i would try from a live CD. if the desktop works, then you know its your install, because you have tested as another user
<curatrix> rudolf_:  sudo apt-get autoremove
<holstein> NoiseFreak: check the link i gave https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpConky
<anonnumberanon> wilee-nilee, this used to be a Windows machine with a lot of virus (13)
<NoiseFreak> yes thank you holstein
<rudolf_> curatrix, it is saying this "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)"
<wilee-nilee> anonnumberanon, Ah, I would not use a computer comprised to load my usb.
<anonnumberanon> guys you tell me to check the ISO but Puppy Linux did not work either! That is my recovery-go-to usb stick and it did not work.
<curatrix> rudolf_: Close the download manager first
<nabn> hi wilee-nilee. using the x-swat ppa didn't work.
<grendal-prime> see the "were you smoking something" comment was warrented!
<nabn> wilee-nilee, (referring to the graphics problem in acer computer earlier)
<rudolf_> curatrix, what does autoremove do?
<anonnumberanon> wilee-nilee, if that is the reason why I am getting all these hardships, then I really will have learned something new.
<curatrix> rudolf_: It should check the system for unrequired packages and remove them
<wilee-nilee> nabn, Right, my question was had you used these already and they may be part of the problem, not to use them necessarily. You had tried to purge PPA's not knowng which one might be the problem.
<nabn> my graphics driver : VESA: Intel®Ironlake Mobile Graphics
<rudolf_> Does it remove wine or does it have other functions too?
<NoiseFreak> holstein i need help -.-
<grendal-prime> i thought you were using a windows 8 machine?
<rudolf_> curatrix, ok
<curatrix> rudolf_: You could also try   sudo apt-get purge wine               but I find autoremove will generally pick up on anything that shouldnt be istalled
<NoiseFreak> Create an empty file in your home folder and name it .conkyrc. how i do this?
<yva> holstein, any chance I could repair? I'd like not to have to reinstall everything
<grendal-prime> ok i have to know this... anonnumberanon you are creating these install usb sticks from where?
<inflex> touch .conkyrc
<wilee-nilee> anonnumberanon, Hard to say, but on my windows setups I fully cloned, and have never really had a problem, with safe use.
<NoiseFreak> thanks :D
<holstein> NoiseFreak: you can right click if you want
<wilee-nilee> I'm*
<nabn> wilee-nilee, wow. alright. no i didn't use those before.
<inflex> NoiseFreak: you're welcome
<holstein> yva: assuming you can figure out what to fix, sure.. but whats broken? and a reinstall could take about 8 minutes
<rudolf_> curatrix, apt-get purge wine is just removing wine and it is then asking me to run autoremove :)
<curatrix> rudolf_: Did you run autoremove?
<anonnumberanon> grendal-prime, I have made it from both Windows and Debian, from unetbootin on both and from Universal USB Installer on Windows also.
<wilee-nilee> nabn, Cool, I was just trying to track down any cause and effects related to others with this graphic set, not an area I'm real strong in though.
<rudolf_> I ran purge first...goin to run autoremove now.
<rudolf_> I ran purge first...goin to run autoremove now, curatrix
<curatrix> anonnumberanon: Have you tried a different iso with the same flash drive?
<curatrix> rudolf_: kewl ;)
<yva> holstein, 8 minutes? Can I reinstall keeping all my programs and configs?
<anonnumberanon> wilee-nilee, I believe the hard drive present in the computer might be the source of the problem do to its compromised nature
<rudolf_> thanks curatrix
<holstein> yva: what if the issue is in one of those programs? or configs? if it were my system, i would just troubleshoot
<anonnumberanon> curatrix I can try Debian
<wilee-nilee> anonnumberanon, Possibly 13 viri is not a good sign.
<nabn> holstein, the graphics problem on acer earlier, i think i have the intel card with "VESA: Intel®Ironlake Mobile Graphics" driver installed
<grendal-prime> anonnumberanon, ya ya ok but the image came from a windows machine..that had viruses all over it?
<nabn> holstein, and i did a proper dist-upgrade
<anonnumberanon> wilee-nilee, it was so bad that the intruder opened a chat window and started telling my roommate to "stop smiling"
<holstein> nabn: the vesa driver comes with the kernel, so you do have if installed.. whats the issue?
<yva> holstein, you also mentioned something about graphic card. shoudl I try this first?
<anonnumberanon> 10 instances of stolen.data, a few trojans
<grendal-prime> i dont want to be in this chat anymore
<backup_nick> sorry about nickspam!
<nabn> holstein, the graphics is not loading well. the resolution doesn't seem right. and i cant change my brightness settings also
<anonnumberanon> grendal-prime, NO
<anonnumberanon> lol
<wilee-nilee> anonnumberanon, Lol, that is funny.
<holstein> nabn: i would just go with what works.. if 12.04 supports the hardware well
<holstein> yva: i would try loading alive CD.. if the live CD looks "normal", then i would assume the issue is in my system, and you have already tested without your current config
<anonnumberanon> wilee-nilee, yes and I spare you the language used during it all
<grendal-prime> by the way it worked i am up and running after you get a real installable non viri infected iso to create your installer with..you should be fine on that machine.  I used 13.04 and i explained what i did in my above posts.
<wilee-nilee> anonnumberanon, THe channel thanks you.
<curatrix> lol
<grendal-prime> good luck i need a margarita
<yva> holstein, k will try a livecd
<grendal-prime> peace people.
<anonnumberanon> lol lucky
<anonnumberanon> Ya he had Stolen.data, Backdoor.Message and Malware.Trace
<rudolf_> curatrix, how did you know that download manager was open by this message "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)"?
<curatrix> I used the force
<rusty0101> That message means that some application has the dpkg database open. If you're doing an apt-get, or trying to run aptitude or synaptic, it's likely that the reason you got the message is that download manager has the database open.
 * curatrix liked his force answer better  ;)
<rudolf_> hmm..ok thanks
<rusty0101> so do I, but I'm hoping mine is helpful... :-)
<Powermaniac> Hi, Anyone here possibly know how to recover some data if I accidentally overwrote the partition it was on with Ubuntu?
<curatrix> lol
<rudolf_> :)
<wilee-nilee> Powermaniac, Testdisk is commonly used
<Powermaniac> wilee-nilee: Can this be used via a usb as this is on a netbook with no CD drive
<wilee-nilee> Powermaniac, There are a handful of others as well, depends on what you removed I suspect.
<Powermaniac> wilee-nilee: A whole bunch of music but more importantly family photos
<Powermaniac> wilee-nilee the music can be easily recovered the photos I'
<Powermaniac> I'm not entirely sure
<wilee-nilee> Powermaniac, You can run it from a live ubuntu cd
<wilee-nilee> or usb
<Powermaniac> Okay thank you
<rudolf_> Powermaniac, I also accidently deleted everything in the same manner. :|
<wilee-nilee> Powermaniac, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk  no prob
<wilee-nilee> Powermaniac, Took me one time to do that to start backing up and cloning everything.
<Powermaniac> wilee-nilee: Yeah it's not my computer, I keep telling them (my parents) to back everything up but nope
<Powermaniac> wilee-nilee, I personally just don't really have anything on my computer I care about enough to worry about losing
<trijntje> Hi all. I'm trying to get my server connected to wifi with wpa_supplicant. I see the server in my router as connected, but  I can't ping anything from the server. if i run 'ifconfig' it looks like the 'inet addr' line is missing
<anonnumberanon> last ISO try with a 386 Ubuntu I JUST installed on another laptop. If not, hard drive change..
<ChRisHansen> does anyone know if there is a irc help channel anywhere ?
<anonnumberanon> I guess you can go to the channel of your irc client that would be your best bet
<wilee-nilee> ChRisHansen, Help in what way?
<wilee-nilee> or on what
<trijntje> nevermind my question, made a typo in /etc/network/interfaces
<ChRisHansen> wilee-nilee: like how to change my nick shrtcuts , how to identify nickser ve whatever that means , uh, how to join channels that say i cant send to channel, uh, basically everything because this is confusing me
<wilee-nilee> ChRisHansen, #freenode sounds like at the least registering is needed.
<curatrix> ChRisHansen:  I think its  /msg nickserve help register
<wilee-nilee> or that^^^^^
<ChRisHansen> wilee-nilee: maybe i will find a tutorial on general irc how to on youtube or somewhere online i  think is best idea
<wilee-nilee> ChRisHansen,Register then go to the #freenode channel in a couple of weeks and ask for a cloak to hide your IP
<ChRisHansen> wilee-nilee: cool
<wilee-nilee> ChRisHansen, There are channels that require being registered.
<ChRisHansen> wilee-nilee: oh ok
<anonnumberanon> >getting ready to open laptop
<anonnumberanon> >get Leatherman, be a little unsatisfied
<wilee-nilee> smile while dong it
<wilee-nilee> doing*
<anonnumberanon> >say wait a minute, remember I just bough a set of very small screw drivers for THIS PURPOSE
<anonnumberanon> >feel immediately better
<anonnumberanon> wilee-nilee, ya well I hope no sick gremlins will jump at my throat
<okinawa> soap
<okinawa> someone can tell me where i can finde a frensh chan please
<wilee-nilee> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<okinawa> tks
<wilee-nilee> no prob
<anonnumberanon> wilee-nilee, should I be safe connecting the hard drive to my PC without a virtual machine? All I will do is format it.
<KriShANsiN> wilee-nilee: i just registered this nick, now what do i do ?
<wilee-nilee> anonnumberanon, I can't definitively answer that. If t were me I would do it from a live cd, and just plug it in probably, or just run a gparted live cd/usb and do it from the original computer.
<wilee-nilee> YOU have problems though it seems geting a live cd is all.
<wilee-nilee> KriShANsiN, I would check the channels you could not post in I suppose, not sure what you goals are here.
<wilee-nilee> your*
<KriShANsiN> wilee-nilee: well i was able to "send to channel" now with this nick so thanks for that, now how i i block my ip
<wilee-nilee> KriShANsiN, Freenode wil do it now with a small donation, or for free after a couple of weeks
<KriShANsiN> wilee-nilee: oh ok
<wilee-nilee> KriShANsiN, Some people use tor, but that seems a bit over the top so to speak.
<KriShANsiN> wilee-nilee: how do i disable blutooth from coming live everytime i boot up? and if i dont use blutooth anyway can i just purge it? and what is tor again? is that a proxy thing that is way too complicated for me right now because i had a nice paid proxy on my mac called NetShade was very nice.
<KriShANsiN> NetShade was worth the money i spent on it, it was my best software purchase ever, lots of annonnimity from that.
<KriShANsiN> wilee-nilee: i looked at tor for like 2 seconds and i almost had a heart attack
<wilee-nilee> KriShANsiN, You can turn off the bluetooth start in startup applications, however you have to run a command to fill it to see what starts up. Tor is a proxy that bounces the data to hide your true IP.
<KriShANsiN> wilee-nilee: can i purge bluetooth? can i purge the driver for my camera on the front of my computer, and i think i will youtube tutorial search for tor how to.
<wilee-nilee> KriShANsiN, Here is a link on the startup application. http://linuxg.net/how-to-display-the-hidden-startup-applications-on-ubuntu-13-04/
<wilee-nilee> KriShANsiN, Not sure on removing them.
<wilee-nilee> I just cover the camera with a piece of tape, lol
<KriShANsiN> wilee-nilee: oh god
<wilee-nilee> I Never used it anyway
<KriShANsiN> wilee-nilee: where is the startup applications window at?
<flash> hi all
<wilee-nilee> KriShANsiN, You can find it in the menu
<reisio> KriShANsiN: yes you can disable the driver
<reisio> flash: hi
<flash> haw afr
<flash> ?
<flash> mykeybord is dead
<gartral> flash: for someone typing with your mind, you're very legible! :P
<reisio> flash: ps/2?
<flash> reisio i'm a frenshy so it's not very easy for me to speak with you in abbrevations
<KriShANsiN> wilee-nilee: so after running the sed oneliner do i have to hide them again or just let them stay in the startup apps menu? and yes the sed oneliner worked thanks
<reisio> flash: how does the keyboard connect to the computer? usb? ps/2? wireless?
<wilee-nilee> KriShANsiN, Nah, not sure why they are hidden now in the past they were not.
<KriShANsiN> wilee-nilee: ok gonna reboot bbl
<uuser1234> how can I install packages on a livecd?
<flash> the problem is last night in my room was a party becausqe of the music festival so a stupide asshole is turning of is beer in my keybord
<reisio> uuser1234: same as not on a livecd
<flash> and forgiveness for my very bad englise
<uuser1234> reisio: debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<curatrix> flash:  Pull it apart and clean the circuit board (and contacts) with methylated spirits............Be sure to do outside as vapors can be fatal
<reisio> flash: time for a new keyboard
<anonnumberanon> a computer can boot from a live CD if it does not possess a hard drive?
<_---------------> get a mechanical keyboard. something with cherry switches
<curatrix> anonnumberanon: Yes
<flash> reisio: u are right so i need an other opinion to choos my new keyboard because i'm in usa and i think the seller goes me arnaquet
<tones>    what's the command to over ride and reset shutdown?
<anonnumberanon> nothing worked on this computer, I tried everything to no avaiulk
<tones> another shutdown is already running
<reisio> flash: hrmm?
<reisio> tones: shutdown -h now
<flash> this serveur is just awesome, in my country no one is connected
<_---------------> tones, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<curatrix> tones you can force a shutdown with   sudo shutdown -r now               or hold the power button for 6+ seconds
<KriShANsiN> wilee-nilee: i left and rebooted my computer and now i can not send to channel again, do i need to identify or register or something everytime i log into irc?
<curatrix> KriShANsiN: Yes
<KriShANsiN> curatrix: how to ?
<curatrix> KriShANsiN: /msg nickserve identify password
<KriShANsiN> curatrix: thank tou
<wilee-nilee> KriShANsiN, Your logged in it seems your name is up, not sure why it is different, check the freenode tab in your IRC client to be sure your logged in.
<KriShANsiN> *u
<KriShANsiN> wilee-nilee: no i had to identify thanks
<flash> reisio: swindle
<reisio> flash: hrmm?
<wilee-nilee> cool
<curatrix> KriShANsiN:   Correction           /msg nickserv identify password
<KriShANsiN> curatrix: no  i got it thanks lol
<KriShANsiN> i caught the misspell
<curatrix> ;)
<wilee-nilee> KriShANsiN, I use hexchat and have it autolog me with a slight delay so as to not show the IP before being logged in.
<tones> what I want to do is delay the shutdown that is in progress
<KriShANsiN> wilee-nilee: oh ok
<_---------------> tones, I don't think you can delay it
<alejin> hi
<wilee-nilee> KriShANsiN, I have the join and leave off so I never see all that extra traffic as well, makes the IRC a bit more tolerable for me.
<reisio> hi alejin
<alejin> how r u
<KriShANsiN> wilee-nilee: oh ok , i better check my settings on Konversation
<alejin> this is my first time here
<joshtek0> How do I back up my system via ssh?
<alejin> wot u do in here
<flash> reisio: how can i join a frensh chan with that ?
<_---------------> alejin, this is the support channel for Ubuntu
<alejin> im lkng for a sex chat anybody can tell me wot to do?
<alejin> oh ok
<alejin> sorry
<_---------------> alejin, you're on the wrong server for that. Freenode is for that
<alejin> freenode?7
<reisio> flash: with what?
<flash> for a sex chat i know a frensh irc chan
<_---------------> alejin, Freenode is not for that. This is freenode.
<curatrix> alejin: Try icq.net
<wilee-nilee> !op | alejin
<ubottu> alejin: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<anonnumberanon> if I fdisk I have to do fdisk /sdb or fdisk /dev/sdb?
<alejin> frensh?
<wilee-nilee> flash, You are risking a ban.
<alejin> how can i get there?
<flash> wait i'm helping alejin why a ban ?
 * curatrix mumbles something about pedophile scum
<KriShANsiN> wilee-nilee: i got it, HIde Join/Part/Nick events -checked-!
<wilee-nilee> !ot | curatrix
<ubottu> curatrix: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wilee-nilee> KriShANsiN, Cool
<flash> old on alejin i have to remember the name
<elky> all three of you stop this discussion now. this is inappropriate talk
<anonnumberanon> There is no such thing as formating a drive in Linux is there?
<flash> i have a question are u all from usa ?
<_---------------> anonnumberanon, yes, there is
<flash> so what time is it in usa ?
<_---------------> flash, no
<anonnumberanon> _---------------, all the commands for fdisk have no format option
<KriShANsiN> anonnumberanon: you need to go to your disks application
<_---------------> anonnumberanon, that's because fdisk partitions, not formats
<KriShANsiN> anonnumberanon: "disks" application
<anonnumberanon> ahok I've been trolled, thanks
<anonnumberanon> KriShANsiN, what are you even saying?
<anonnumberanon> oh I see
<flash> alejin: i'll mp you about the things we are talking
<KriShANsiN> anonnumberanon: i am saying that to format a hard drive you should use your "disks" application if you have one, if not then you should get a smillar app to format and manage your disks
<anonnumberanon> KriShANsiN, yes I am just not used to GUI solutions, that helps!
<anonnumberanon> and I found it
<alimj> Hello. I have a problem with my two custom shell scripts and cron: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5788958/
<alimj> The scripts run with sudo without any problem. But they do not work with cron
<_---------------> anonnumberanon, filesystems are created with mke2fs
<KriShANsiN> anonnumberanon: i have no other solutions.
<okinawa> hello
<KriShANsiN> anonnumberanon: my terminal skills are at 0.7% level.
<_---------------> alimj, who is the owner and group of the script, and where is it located
<flash> hi okinawa
<logan> hello
<alimj> The owner and group is root:root
<reisio> _---------------: least annoying nick ever
<alimj> location is: /usr/local/sbin/
<_---------------> reisio, I sense facetiousness
<flash> okinawa why are u connected with my sesion ?
<_---------------> reisio, you know how to tab-complete nicks, right?
<alimj> and user privileges: -rwxr-xr-x
<Random832> _---------------: it's annoying to look at, not to type.
<okinawa> because (je m'en branler)
<reisio> it's also annoying to type
<reisio> but mostly to look at :p
<_---------------> lol. I find camelcase and randomcase irritating to type
<telemarketer> hello?
<_---------------> telemarketer, we're here
<alimj> _---------------: The strange thing is scrip is executed by cron. I tested that by adding "echo somthing >> /tmp/testing.txt"
<IdleOne> All this annoying nick chatter is offtopic
<telemarketer> am I in efnet ?
<telemarketer> nope......freenode
<_---------------> telemarketer, no, freenode
<telemarketer> sorry
<okinawa> how know hellsing abridged ?
<alimj> _--------------- and other geeks: Any Idea? It is strange. Why it is not possible to change default gateway from cron (for root user)???
<flash> okinawa: yup
<_---------------> alimj, put spaces in crontab, not tabs
<flash> who have D3
<joshtek0> How do I back up my system via ssh?
<_---------------> joshtek0, can you tell us what you actually need to do?
<SuperLag> reisio: wow. you're not kidding.
<alimj> _---------------: I do not think so. The scipt is executed. I tested it already. I added "echo something >> /tmp/somefile.txt" at the end of my scipts and assured they are executed at desired time.
<reisio> _---------------: good luck using camelCase on your nick :p
<reisio> ---‾---
<_---------------> alimj, cron logs somewhere.
<_---------------> alimj, my system sends me mail that I pick up with mutt
<alimj> _---------------: It does not generate report for root on my system. I will try to figure it out somehow. Maybe I should redirect output of the script to some text file
<_---------------> alimj, /var/log/syslog
<anonnumberanon> I might have to hack my boot CD into a UEFI boot CD to make this install happen
<reisio> uhuh
<curatrix> anonnumberanon: Have you disabled secureboot?
<curatrix> anonnumberanon: In the BIOS
<alimj> _---------------: Checked it. No errors. Only shows that script is executed...
<curatrix> afk for a sec
<anonnumberanon> curatrix, I don't have secureboot in the BIOS
<_---------------> alimj, maybe try outputting route to file before and after to see if it's being changed
<alimj> _---------------: good idea
<curatrix> anonnumberanon: I'm not sure. Usually UEFI works fine if secureboot is disabled (I had always figured secureboot to be an integral part of UEFI)
<_---------------> alimj, &2>
<anonnumberanon> How do you disabale secureboot? it isn't an option in this BIOS. There is an option that lets you disable D2D recovery though,..
<_---------------> alimj, search for those 3 chars "&2>" to learn about error redirects
<curatrix> anonnumberanon: I dont know. I haven't come across one without the other before.
<Random832> _---------------: 2>&
<Ndhakara> hi, I have a problem with youtube videos. ubuntu-restricted extras are installed and tried with html5 too. But in chrome/chromium/firefox/opera I can not watch youtube videos, video loading cricle moves but after "this video is currently unavaible" error message come. what should I do?
<DoverMo> does chromium use pepper flash?
<Ndhakara> pepper flash?
<_---------------> flash paper?
<flash> Ndhakara: it's me
<DoverMo> Ndhakara, you could try pepper flash
<Ndhakara> DoverMo: how can I try it and what is pepper flash?
<flash> tout le monde il est chaud ?
<DoverMo> Ndhakara, also have you installed 'flashplugin-installer'?
<Ndhakara> DoverMo: yes already installed
<flash> AFK miamia
<curatrix> Is adobe-flashplugin  installed        type   sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<no-n> when I boot my ubuntu usb and select "Check Integrity" it says "keys:press any key to reboot" instead of "no errors found" as it used to do. same thing on 2 separate usbs. so, I found this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#Check_the_CD . is it necessary to do both methods ("Checking the CD directly" + "Check the files on the CD") or just one?
<dcraig> I'd think checking the files would be more than sufficient
<Ndhakara> curatrix: uninstalled flashplugin-installer and install adobe-flashplugin but still no video stream
<no-n> ty
<curatrix> Ndhakara: Try a restart
<anonnumberanon> wilee-nilee, ok can use the HDD instead of the USB to create a boot media? If it refuses to boot from the usb under any circumstances it surely will boot from the HDD if I set it up right?
<curatrix> Ndhakara: wb
<Ndhakara> curatrix: nah, restarted but still no video
<Ndhakara> curatrix: tried with html5 and flash too
 * curatrix hmmm's
<curatrix> Ndhakara: video drivers all ok?
<Ndhakara> curatrix: yea nvidia installed and there is no problem with other videos sites and games
<curatrix> this might sound dumb....but try restarting your router/modem.
<curatrix> if you haven't already
<Ndhakara> tried, changed dns too :) but ı cant watch f ucking youtube videos :), well I cleared all cookies too
<curatrix> k
<curatrix> just running through the motions
<alimj> _---------------: I found the problem source. I should have used /sbin/route rather than route
<alimj> Thanks and bye
<curatrix> Ndhakara: Have you tried creating a new user to see if it is a local (as opposed to being a system) problem
<Ndhakara> curatrix: hmm, nice idea I ll try
<curatrix> If it works with a different user, you might be able to fix it simply by deleting firefox/chromium config files
<wilee-nilee> !language | Ndhakara
<ubottu> Ndhakara: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<james-ubc> hey is there a way to reverse two finger horizontal scroll?
<james-ubc> I'm on 12.04 and with reverse scrolling enabled horizontal scroll is still regular
<GutenTag> can I make a live cd of Ubuntu server?
<GutenTag> i'm trying to do a dual boot of windows 8 (pre-install) and ubuntu 13.04 server
<MonkeyDust> GutenTag  the other way: use tasksel to make a server out of a regular ubuntu installation
<aamer> let's say i want a program to start as a daemon, the command starts with "exec start-stop-daemon -S -c $uid:$gid -k $umask -x /usr/bin/....." where should I put that command?
<walltender> http://askubuntu.com/questions/306920/cant-sleep-cant-shutdown-might-be-networking-related
<aamer> in the installation tutorial they say: edit the upstart job like so.....
<aamer> sorry, edit the upstart job confs like so.....................
<aamer> so where can I find these and edit them?!
<walltender>  hi guys.  I'm having trouble putting my computer to sleep and shutting down, here's some more info: http://askubuntu.com/questions/306920/cant-sleep-cant-shutdown-might-be-networking-related
<konraddo> hi, can someone help with my script: http://pastebin.org/Rsc9BWcL i need to count number of lines for all files in my folder
<curatrix> konraddo: Bad link
<konraddo> damn
<curatrix> walltender: You can try shutting down the network service before rebooting the system to see if it is the issue.               Use    service --help
<Mark_> Just me or is the urxvt not part of the default ubuntu sources?
<curatrix> walltender: Sorry, that help was a little basic, instead use         man service
<Halleon_> Hello, I need a little help, need a script that will kill irxevent -d .lircrc and than load irxevent -d .lircrc.2
<Halleon_> so that I can use 2 modes on remote
<Halleon_> anyone can help?
<walltender> curatrix: as described in the post, stopping network service helps to shut down but permanent solution.
<Halleon_> I;m just few days on ubuntu so don;t have knowledge to do it myself :D
<curatrix> walltender: Just out of curiosity, is 'wake on lan' enabled in the bios?
<konraddo> wc -l filename returns 3 filename, but i want only number of lines, without filename at the end. i don't see appropriate option in man wc, how can i do that?
<konraddo> i mean, it returns number of lines and writes filename, i want only number of lines
<walltender> curatrix: wake on lan? Which setting does it belong to? I'll go check.
<curatrix> walltender: it could be under 'power' or 'events'. It is usually pretty easy to find
<walltender> curatrix: Ok, I go check. Reboot now ...
<wafic> Good morning
<walltender> curatrix: I reset the bios to default. Now the wake up on LAN is "AC enabled" but still can't shutdown/sleep. When it fails to shut down, Ctrl+Alt+delete gives a messages like networking interrupt in external loop ... then it reboots
<BigWig> Hello, I'm trying to configure a playstation one emulator, however it requires "opengl library". Problem is the package manager returns a ton of different packages, which one do I need?
<curatrix> walltender: it should be disabled. I was just seeing if it was the acpi (power management) link with the network adapter
<curatrix> sometimes the wake on an function can flag the stack and prevent shutdown
<curatrix> *wake on lan
<idanoo> ^_^
<walltender> curatrix: So you thinks that's the problem.
<ThePendulum> woop woop I messed up grub
<idanoo> highfive!
<curatrix> walltender: To be honest, I have come across the k20network-manager before - and been unsuccessful - I am still trying to figure out why the lenovo's have the hang issue
<walltender> curatrix: You mean, the same problem happens to you. How did you solve it in the end?
<ThePendulum> I repartitioned my SSD and apparently GRUB/BURG suffered from that. Is there a way to fix it?
<curatrix> walltender: No, i have just come across this issue before with others (I generally buy/use toshiba's)
<reisio> ThePendulum: grub-install
<reisio> ThePendulum: think update-grub might do it
<reisio> ThePendulum: probably this same procedure: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<curatrix> ThePendulum: It might pay to do a search for "grub-repair"
<bazhang> !fixgrub > ThePendulum
<ubottu> ThePendulum, please see my private message
<ThePendulum> Hmm, let's see
<ThePendulum> I didn't ruin it by installing Windows btw, but I guess that doesn't matter
<KriShANsiN> what does it mean when i restart my com and it says on the shutdown screen "Broadcast message unknown root@<myname> <time>" ?
<idanoo> It it just notifying anyone logged on that the comp is being shutdown
<idanoo> incase there are other users logged on
<idanoo> it's a broadcast
<KriShANsiN> idanoo: is this routine then?
<idanoo> Yeah, it's completely fine :)
<KriShANsiN> idanoo: ty
<GutenTag> I just installed ubuntu server 13.04...but it couldn't set up the network it seems.  if I run ifconfig, I don't see eth0 (should I?)
<curatrix> KriShANsiN: Welcome to linux
<kubanc> hellow. I have a problem with ubuntu 13.04. my wireless and ethernet card are disabled and i cannot user internet. Any idea. It looks like it's blocking network devices...
<idanoo> ifconfig -a
<KriShANsiN> how do i give a small donation to freenode in order to get my ip blocked out right now and how much is small? 5 usd is enough?
<gordonjcp> KriShANsiN: ask in #freenode
<KriShANsiN> gordonjcp: oh ok
<Zeev> hello, I installed eclipse on ubuntu 12.04 and I can't resize eclipse window. anyone knows a workaround? It's menu also doesn't show on unity on the top titlebar but rather attached to the eclipse window itself when I try to resize/maximize with mouse I can't maximize buttons are not shown neither in top unity bar nor on the window itself
<Daghdha> Hi, i am looking at a program in software center and as add-ons it lists MySQL. but i already have that installed. SHould i be worried?
<petrus_> hi
<GutenTag> idanoo: was that for me?  I've done ifconfig -a
<GutenTag> there's lo, p3p1, and wlan0
<idanoo> GutenTag: yeah sorry, nothing showing? you can try a 'dmesg | grep -i eth0'
<lenz> Hey there.
<Daghdha> It'snot clear to me if add-ons refers to a specific item for the package. or if it applies to another package. Namely the MySQL server package that will install (And probably break) my existing one
<lenz> How do I make my conky script start up by default? (autostart)
<curatrix> GutenTag:        inxi - N
<curatrix> GutenTag: sorry   correction    inxi -N
<GutenTag> idanoo: dmesg | grep -i eth0 returns 3 lines, the last is IPv6: .... eth0: link is not ready
<GutenTag> maybe i need it to be ipv4?
<Daghdha> http://img546.imageshack.us/img546/2708/3ln1.jpg
<curatrix> GutenTag: it should be ipv4  (normally for a ohme network
<curatrix> *home
<GutenTag> curatrix: can you help with a good google search phrase to (re)configure it for ipv4?
<curatrix> GutenTag: Or you could enable ipv6 on your router if it is available.  either should work
<curatrix> GutenTag: Checking...
<petrus_> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/05/get-weather-or-system-info-on-your.html
<Daghdha> Why does it want to install another mySQL?
<petrus_> there are instructions for the conky script as well
<curatrix> GutenTag: This might do it    http://www.ihavetheknowledge.nl/eng/Linux/Distributions/Ubuntu/Disable-IPv6-in-Ubuntu
<GutenTag> curatrix: trying it now
<genesis_> ne ideas on setting up cluster computing on  lan
<MonkeyDust> genesis_  is that a server? if yes: #ubuntu-server
<GutenTag> no luck
<Zeev> so I can't resize/maximise eclipse window. I've read about this bug: https://bugs.eclipse.org/bugs/show_bug.cgi?id=330563 , also this question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/16736/menu-missing-in-lotus-notes-8-and-eclipse-in-unity, and I can't even find:  /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/menuproxies/libappmenu.so in my ubuntu 12.04 there's only /usr/lib/gtk-3.0 directory with no 'menuproxies' subdir under it.
<ubottu> bugs.eclipse.org bug 330563 in SWT "Menu doesn't appear on Ubuntu with Unity desktop" [Critical,Closed: not_eclipse]
<GutenTag> curatrix: i get the same output when I run dmesg -- but I can't tell if this is OLD output or new.
<genesis_> we can setup a server sure
<Zeev> does eclipse work with ubuntu 13.04? I want to be able to resize/minimize eclipse - is it possible with a keyboard
<walltender> curatrix: It's not wake on lan.
<Sud> Newcomer
<Sud> new to irc
<sulab3> will i be able to use this program [ familyhotel.fr ] with ubuntu? will wine be of help here?
<MonkeyDust> Zeev  140+ people in #eclipse
<kubanc> hello! when i did sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-3.2.0-48-generic i get: Sorry a problem accurred while installing software: package: compat-wireless-alx-dkms
<DJones> sulab3: It looks like its Windows only, you may find that you can run it with Wine, but it could be buggy/not work, its not something I've seen asked about here.  It might be worth asking in ##winehq which is the specilised channel for Wine issues
<MonkeyDust> !appdb | sulab3 read this to find out
<ubottu> sulab3 read this to find out: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<sulab3> ok, thank you
<ThePendulum> How do I set the device when using grub-install?
<DJones> sulab3: There is also http://www.codeweavers.com/ which is paid for method of installing some windows app's which could be an option is basic wine won't work with that app
<sulab3> ok :)
<DJones> sulab3: Just as a last thought, if you're computer is able, you could run Windows in virtualbox to run the app (maybe a last resort) :)
<sulab3> yes thank you i heard that but i wanted to get rid of windows...
<GutenTag> ok, I don't have an eth0, but I do have a p3p1 device...is that really my eth0?
<hacktus0> what is chanel for developpers ?
<Zeev> MonkeyDust: in here https://bugs.eclipse.org/bugs/show_bug.cgi?id=330563 they say it's an ubuntu bug not an eclipse bug.
<ubottu> bugs.eclipse.org bug 330563 in SWT "Menu doesn't appear on Ubuntu with Unity desktop" [Critical,Closed: not_eclipse]
<DJones> hacktus0: There is #ubuntu-devel That might be what you're looking for
<lenz> Hey guys.
<hacktus0> DJones thanks you
<Zeev> MonkeyDust: also in here http://askubuntu.com/questions/16736/menu-missing-in-lotus-notes-8-and-eclipse-in-unity they say to edit file: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/menuproxies/libappmenu.so , but I have only gtk-3.0 subdir and no 'menuproxies' under it
<lenz> I have a little conky script, the config is located in home/me/.conkyrc. How can I put the conky in autostart
<Zeev> MonkeyDust: u know by any chance how to resize window with keyboard, idk about menu not showing I just want to resize the window and when I hover with mouse over the border resize cursor doesn't appear
<Zeev> eclipse's window border*
<lenz> I know there is some kind of autostart file somewhere
<MonkeyDust> Zeev  maybe look for a linux equivalent for lotus
<wilee-nilee> lenz, You can use startup applications it is in the menu, look at this link to unhide what is there then make a launcher pointing to that script. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ShowHiddenStartupApplications
<Zeev> MonkeyDust: no lotus, eclipse. they also mention eclipse on that askubuntu.com question
<Zeev> MonkeyDust: nevermind.
<MonkeyDust> lenz  dash menu > type: startup applications
<wilee-nilee> lenz, I have my conky in home not a file and launch it this way
<mic__> good day folks, wondering is this a good channel for a complete novice to learn linux
<MonkeyDust> mic__  sure
<jrib> mic__: this is a good channel for both novice and experts; just ask your question and we'll help you if we know the answer
<DJones> mic__: If you're using Ubuntu, then yes this a good channel to get support for issues, there is also #ubuntu-offtopic which is used for general chat and advice
<mic__> k well im trying to get my wireless card going, seems to recognize the card but each time i put in the password the message i get is i need to use my password lol
<lenz> ok I'll put it into that GUI option, thanks wilee-nilee  and MonkeyDust
<lenz> but isn't there some init file IIRC?
<mic__> im using 12.01 and it recognizes the network
<MonkeyDust> mic__  it's either 12.04 or 12.10
<mic__> i also have proprietary linux software for the card but dont know how to install, figured it recognizes the card with its own drivers
<mic__> sorry 12.10
<MonkeyDust> !wifi | mic__ read this a bit to get familiar with it
<ubottu> mic__ read this a bit to get familiar with it: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<petrus_> hey lenz !!! look at this link : http://www.webupd8.org/2013/05/get-weather-or-system-info-on-your.html
<dotcom> Hello there. I recently tried to download a 210 MB pdf file in firefox. Unfortunately for some unknown reasons, firefox downloaed only 180 MB and stopped downloading it and showing that download has completed. Now i can't resume download in firefox. Is there a way that i can resume the remaining file contents in ubuntu terminal?
<dotcom> By the way, the website supports resume capability.
<petrus_> with wget ... "yes"
<mic__> thanks ill have a read through the docs. probably be back later. bye for now
<Powermaniac> Excuse me, but would anyone know how to search for all image files in Xubuntu? And then move all those files into a folder?
<Powermaniac> with any image format
<petrus_> http://www.gnu.org/software/wget/
<Powermaniac> As I believe I have just saved a whole bunch of photos from being formatted but they are mixxed in with 1000s of other files that it also decided to save
<pc_magas> Hello I want to plot all files into directoreis and subrirectoreis as a tree
<pc_magas> (i know tree comand but the output is text)
<pc_magas> and I want ti as Image
<dotcom> Yes!! I have resumed it using "wget -c mywebsitelink"
<dotcom> Thank you
<bekks> pc_magas: You dont want that. You really dont. You dont want to plot tenthousands of directories with hundreds of thousands of files.
<bekks> pc_magas: What exactly are you trying to achieve?
<pc_magas> Actually I want to show all my files of a project intyo a tree view
<bekks> pc_magas: find /my/project/folder/
<jrib> pc_magas: use tree and take a screenshot?
<GutenTag> curatrix: I fixed my problem.  Let me know if you're interested in the solution.
<pc_magas> No I am into my direcotry of my pfoject and I want a nice grapghical view of the folder for documentation
<curatrix> GutenTag: Yeah
<pc_magas> Shoiwing them as graph
<GutenTag> curatrix: so, I manually edited: /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<jrib> pc_magas: I don't understand how tree does not satisfy that
<jrib> or find
<GutenTag> curatrix: through dmesg, I was able to see the mac address, so I used that and just added a line in that file above and did a full reboot
<curatrix> GutenTag: Awesome .....I have committed the above to my memory xD
<pc_magas> In want three output to show like this http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/f/f7/Binary_tree.svg/220px-Binary_tree.svg.png
<GutenTag> I really have no idea what I did to be honest...but I just took a random shot and it seems to have worked.
<pc_magas> Am i Clear now
<VOILA> PLease Help Me : I have to install ubuntu ... Right now I have windows 7 64 bit home premium ... My Cd is not being detected .. so I am not able to boot from it :( .. I have tried all fixes but in vain
<pc_magas> VOILA doet it boot from USB?
<VOILA> I am fucked by this window
<pc_magas> your computer
<pc_magas> ?
<jrib> pc_magas: look into graphviz
<bekks> VOILA: How did you create the CD?
<GutenTag> now that I have internet access, is 'apt-get update' the first thing I should do?
<MonkeyDust> Powermaniac  it would be something like        find ~ -name "*.jpg" -exec cp {} ~/test \;
<VOILA> pc_magas, Yeas I tried .. I installed linuxpendrive some programm .. it make make usb bootable kind of .. but when I was installing ubuntu .. after some steps .. it throw error .. NO installer found Cd .. some sort of error
<wilee-nilee> !language | VOILA
<ubottu> VOILA: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<jrib> pc_magas: there are lots of examples if you search things like "graphviz directory" or "graphviz directory tree".  I don't know offhand of a "built-in" solution
<VOILA> I am sorry
<VOILA> ubottu, I am sorry
<ubottu> VOILA: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bekks> VOILA: How did you create the cd?
<VOILA> bekks, My Cd is not detectable .. its simeple .. I download ubuntu12 then brun it on dvd
<VOILA> but Windows is not detecting it
<bekks> VOILA: I stopped reading at the 8th occurence of ".." in two sentences. Please use known interpunctuation.
<pc_magas> VOILA Use Unetbootin to make Ubuntu live usb
<pc_magas> But first of all check id Ubuntu Image was downloaded right with some md5 checksun check
<pc_magas> But first of all check id Ubuntu Image was downloaded right with some md5 checksum check*
<VOILA> live USB means .. I can installed Ubuntu from it right ? I
<MonkeyDust> VOILA  yes
<VOILA> pc_magas, Yeah I checked Hash . Its correct
<VOILA> ok let me try
<pc_magas> VOILA ive USB means you have a USB stick that runs as Live CD and you can install from it
<pc_magas> live*
<VOILA> pc_magas, Ok I hope it will work .. pc_magas :)
<hacktus0_> VOILA do you want to install on virtualbox ?
<VOILA> hacktus0_, Nope Becuase it was damn slow on virtualbox
<nickm012> Trying to install ubuntu 13.04, I checked the option LVM, and it basically deleted my hard disk partitions. Can I recover my partitions?
<hacktus0_> VOILA do you change your BIOS
<hacktus0_> ?
<MonkeyDust> nickm012  from your backups
<nickm012> Monkeydust so I cannot recover the partitions on the disk?
<antoniofrancesco> il grande gatsby
<hacktus0_> VOILA do you change your BIOS
<VOILA> hacktus0_, Yeah I did it .. hacktus0_ I already created live usb ... But when i was in between installtion process .. process terimate because it prompt me for .. didn't find installer ..
<VOILA> I don't remeber excat error .. but was related to Cd drive and installer ..
<pc_magas> nickm012, try this http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/linux-data-recovery.html
<MonkeyDust> nickm012  not sure
<kexibq> hi guys, i have a mate who is looking to install ubuntu from within windows, without reboot, ther is already a partition waiting for the os, whats the best method of doing so?
<hacktus0_> do you burn on CD or USB ?VOILA
<MonkeyDust> kexibq  there is no way of doing it that way
<VOILA> hacktus0_, Ok .. First I burn Cd from my frnds computer ... But when I tried to install from it .. I found cd is not being dected in my pc .. so i went for pendrive ... I used some tool pendrivelinux ..
<hacktus0_> VOILA you must do like that (for CD/DWD) : http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/burn-a-dvd-on-windows
<kubanc> is it possible to reinstall ubuntu 13.04
<VOILA> Then My system boots from pendrive .. but in between ubuntu prompt me .. installer not found .. kind of error ..
<MonkeyDust> kubanc  sure, backup and reinstall, make sure you create a separate /home partiton this time, it's easier and faster to reinstall ubuntu
<pc_magas> VOILA did you used UnetBootin?
<bekks> kubanc: Insert the installation media, and reinstall. But why?
<VOILA> pc_magas, Yeah I am using ... Which type of option should I use .. 12.04_live or what ?? I have image of ubuntu_12.04_Alternate_0x386
<kubanc> bekks, what about without eny media? bekks bot of my wthernet cards are not working, and i already tried to install different drivers, but computer freezed...
<pc_magas> Just go to second option and select your image
<pc_magas> Just go to second option and select your .iso image*
<VOILA> pc_magas, Second option is soem 12.04_NetInstall ... correct
<VOILA> :)
<bekks> kubanc: Your Intel based card worked, you said earlier.
<pc_magas> Oh you booted thewt use the default one
<pc_magas> and press enter
<kubanc> bekks, well at start my wireless card was working, but after audio codec update my wireless card stopped working, and also ethernet card is not working,
<armin> anyone an idea why the fstab entry nfs mount doesn't come up on boot on my system? yes i already tried _netdev mount option.
<bekks> kubanc: Earlier, you said your Intel wired card worked.
<kubanc> bekks, i don't have intel wireless card
<MonkeyDust> armin  i guess you have to use cifs in fstab, not nfs
<armin> m(
<bekks> kubanc: I am not talking about wireless cards. I am talking about your intel wired card.
<VOILA> pc_magas, I am doing
<bekks> armin: So whats your entry then?
<kubanc> bekks, well i don't know beacuse i wasn't using it before. I have tried to use it now, because my wireless cars was not working, but with no luck...
<armin> bekks: 192.168.2.10:/mnt/caviar /mnt/caviar nfs auto,_netdev,rw,hard,intr 0 0
<pc_magas> VOILA doing what booting from or making the usb?
<pc_magas> if the second use the second option
<pc_magas> if first use the default
<VOILA> pc_magas, I am now making USB
<pc_magas> So use the second one to select your own iso image
<VOILA> yes .. ubet is on working
<VOILA> :)
<VOILA> pc_magas, Hopefuly it should work
<VOILA> :( :)
<Powermaniac> Excuse me, after you are finished can someone help me out please?
<bekks> Powermaniac: Wth what exactly? Just ask, please.
<MonkeyDust> !ask | Powermaniac
<ubottu> Powermaniac: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<k1l_> !details | Powermaniac
<ubottu> Powermaniac: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Powermaniac> Okay, okay, okay
<d8bhatta> Hello Guys
<Powermaniac> So I understand that find -name "*.jpg" will find all files with the .jpg extension on my computer. Now how do I search for all image types and then move all the found images to a folder?
<d8bhatta> I am getting following error when I try to browse my site
<d8bhatta>  RSA server certificate CommonName (CN) `ubuntu' does NOT match server name!?
<d8bhatta> can somebody please help me?
<d8bhatta> I have googled it but no solution yet
<Powermaniac> Oh sorry and I'm running Xubuntu 13.04 I believe...
<Minux> please i need help i joined now by guest account and i need to install new account from settings menu but it don't work :(
<MonkeyDust> d8bhatta  try #ubuntu-server
<Minux> please any help with creat new account ??
<minimec> Minux: The guest account will not allow you to create a new user. You have to use the 'sudo' user to do so.
<Minux> so please can u tell me how i can use the sudo ??
<bekks> Minux: Log in as your normal user, and create the user then.
<Minux> i'm a new linux user :)
<minimec> Minux: You have to use the user, you created during the ubuntu install.
<sarmad> i have a problem can any one help me..? lua kit crashes in ubuntu 13.04 after some time.
<Minux> yea but when i put my user it told me something wrong with user or password
<minimec> Minux: My first check in that case is always 'caps lock' Is it activated? Wsa it activated, when you set the password?
<Minux> no it was small letter
<curatrix> Minux: You can check the username by looking in the /home directory.  There will be a directory with the same name as the username
<minimec> Minux: Ok. What you can do is to boot in 'recovery mode', drop to a root shell and create a new user or change the password for the existing user. Did you encrypt youd harddrive or the user data partition?
<Minux> so where is the home directory ??
<curatrix> Minux: Can you open a file manager
<Minux> i installed my linux from windows 7
<Minux> yes i can open file manager
<curatrix> Minux: You should be able to see the /home directory from the root directory   eg   /
<Minux> yea now i can see the home directory
<kubanc> i mountet two same folders in /media. how do i remove one of them?
<curatrix> can you open it and see inside
<Minux> no just see the folders and it's empty
<curatrix> if you have only one user on your system, it should only have one directory in /home
<curatrix> Minux: Are you using the live ubuntu?
<Minux> yes
<MonkeyDust> ah
 * curatrix chuckles
<MonkeyDust> Minux  from there, you can install, create a user etc
<curatrix> Minux: Nothing has been installed. You would have to physically install ubuntu to the hard disk. At the moment you are using the RAM as a virtual hard disk
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've installed qt4-qtconfig
<cristian_c> If I open the tool and I edit the font settings, clicking on File->Save, this string appears in the statusbar: 'Saved changes.'
<cristian_c> but if I close and reopen the tool, there are not the new settings anymore
<cristian_c> How can I solve it?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<LeDog> hello
<zf> hello
<VOILA> hello pc_magas I am back .. I ran my computer from pendrive .. then Ubet show me many options .. I tried all .. But during installtion it showed me 'Scanning compoents from CD/ROM'  then it is throwing error .. obviosuly i donot have anything in cd
<VOILA> what do I do ?
<pc_magas> It is alternate right?
<pc_magas> try with normal
<zf> i am noob for this program
<VOILA> yes
<pc_magas> Because I have experience with normal instalation from non alternate cd
<MonkeyDust> zf  beginner, not noob or n00b -- what program do you mean?
<VOILA> pc_magas,  But problem is .. it showed me "scanning instalation componenet from CDROm" .. but i donot have anything in cd
<VOILA> Then I have to abort the installtion
<pc_magas> VOILA do not abort it will scan and if it finds nothing it will continue
<pc_magas> Let do the scan
 * HecticZA is away: I'm busy
<pc_magas> And do not bother
<VOILA> let me try again
<VOILA> :)
<BluesKaj> VOILA, do you have a USB boot capability in the bios ?
 * HecticZA is back (gone 00:00:41)
<pc_magas> I guess ot booted from USB
 * HecticZA is away: I'm busy
<pc_magas> she/he booted from usb*
 * HecticZA is back (gone 00:00:06)
<MonkeyDust> !away | HecticZA
<ubottu> HecticZA: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
 * HecticZA is away: I'm busy
<zf> leaving
<KriShANsiN> when i shut down my comp, i got a message on balck screen "stopping system V unlevel compatability". any one know what this might mean ?
<alocer> hi all . i need to copy everything between " ' " in text file somewhere else . i m not good at bash scripting so i need help :D
<alocer> i even i dont know what to search for :D
<k1l_> alocer: better try #bash
<kaiomatico> I have a 1tb HDD where only 80gb of data is used...the rest is free space. how to tell dd_rescue to only backup this 80gb?
<alocer> ty k1l_
<krux> KriShANsiN, check see if your .xauthority file is not owned by root.. instead of the actual user
<Enemtee> i have problems with getting dualscreens to work within ubuntu 12.04 with FGLRX-drivers activated. anyone who can help?
<ActionParsnip> quiet today
<BAMbanda> I'm having a problem with sudo?
<BAMbanda> x@x:~$ sudo apt-get install gimp
<BAMbanda> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<BAMbanda> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<acerimmer> BAMbanda, probably you have your updates to automatically run.  apt is locked while that is in place.
<DJones> BAMbanda: That suggest that you have another application using your package manager, do you have synaptic or software centre open
<k1l_> BAMbanda: close all programs that want to access the repos. like updatemanager, synaptic, software,center etc
<BAMbanda> Oh yeah, I ran auto updates, how do I check on that status? Its not in my launcher anymore
<acerimmer> BAMbanda, system>settings>update manager
<BAMbanda> <acerimmer>, thanks
<acerimmer> BAMbanda, no problem.
<Prolac> hello, what is the proper way to disable services from starting on boot, in ubuntu 12.04? without uninstalling them
<__agon__> Prolac, man update-rc.d
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | bambanda
<ubottu> bambanda: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<BAMbanda> ActionParsnip, your the man
<BAMbanda> you helped me last time too! I've grown fond of your assitance :)
<Prolac> __agon__, is there an app (like sysv-rc-conf) which works with 12.04 and its new upstart?
<NSA-Bot> I spy with my little PRISM (NOW in UK GCHQ Flavor)
<__agon__> Prolac, what is wrong with update-rc.d? I know that there is bum with a cli interface, but I have not used that. Maybe, you should give it a look
<__agon__> at
<Prolac> alright, thanks
<ActionParsnip> bambanda: when you've used the OS long enough you get good at that stuff
<BAMbanda> ActionParsnip, yeah man Linux definitely gives some insight into the file structure and computer architecture that other OS's don't provide as easily
<contrapunctus> NSA-Bot - LOL
<ActionParsnip> bambanda: depends how you use your OSes ;-)
<NSA-Bot> contrapunctus last time i did that i got kicked lol
<BAMbanda> ActionParsnip, what do you think of Windows CLI?
<shirtlifter> :)
<ActionParsnip> bambanda: not used core much. i use a lot of powershell at work though
<contrapunctus> NSA-Bot - Try this in ##hardware lmao
<BAMbanda> ActionParsnip, does cygwin and powershell basically provide a different interface to navigate the filestystem? but essentially achieve the same purpose?
<Ben64> NSA-Bot: just stop, nobody cares and its offtopic here
<shirtlifter>  /join ##hardware
<shirtlifter> opps
<contrapunctus> ^Beauty.
<shirtlifter> lifted me shirt up to high on that one
<shirtlifter> pmsl
<ActionParsnip> bambanda: not used cygwin. powershell just gives an easy way to access systems, its like bash and ssh in some ways
<ofhs> is there any way to get a USB microphone to work if there's no linux drivers for it?
<Guest56915> !list
<ubottu> Guest56915: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<liquidmetal> is there a way to compile a header and just 'resolve' all macros?
<acerimmer> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<cfhowlett> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ActionParsnip> liquidmetal: try in #linux too
<serenoa> having problems with unity dash, taking ~30-45seconds to open, suspect due to specific lens, any way i can disable individual lenses without uninstalling app itself? [can't find active 'lens toggle' repo anywhere]
<cfhowlett> ofhs, professional recording?  Get an interface.  The presonus one box reads linux/ubuntu with no problem.  Also, a usb mic is likely pretty low end on the sound spectrum.  The Presonus 1 Box is a recording kit with interface, OK headphones and decent entry-level mic.
<gordonjcp> cfhowlett: I think ofhs probably pinged out before seeing that, oh well
<gordonjcp> cfhowlett: one of the big problems is that stuff just says "Mac and Windows Compatible" on the box, but doesn't mention Linux
<gordonjcp> if it's class-compliant, it'll work
<gordonjcp> also, MOTU are evil
<cfhowlett> gordonjcp, indeed.  I did a youtube tutorial and mentioned that point.  We can only hope that one day OEM's get a linux clue.
<FlowRiser> Hey guys, i have a small question: Where is the best place to ask for screenlets dev advice ?
<rizz__> Hello. I noticed that 'dhclient' is listening for connections on my machine. Can I remove it or is it vital to the system? My router handles DHCP for me, but maybe I need the software anyway?
<ofhs> Can someone help with some mic driver problems?
<serenoa> pretty sure this dodgy lens was installed by everpad, despite disabling 'search on the home lens' results are still appearing, can i disable/toggle the lens without removing the whole program? thanks
<bekks> rizz__: without dhclient, you wont get a DHCP IP.
<rizz__> bekks: ok thanks i'll keep it enabled then. does it need to listen for connections or can I firewall it on my machine? i dont like open ports
<bekks> rizz__: You need it to be open - otherwise you wont get a DHCP IP.
<milaki> How can I get a xorg.conf file that corresponds to the configuration of X when its run without one?
<milaki> X -configure does not produce this xorg.conf
<bonhoeffer> does ubuntu read hfs+ easily?
<auronandace> !hfs | bonhoeffer
<ubottu> bonhoeffer: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<gordonjcp> bonhoeffer: yes
<FlowRiser> !screenlets
<ubottu> Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have a compositing window manager such as !Compiz Fusion, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<bonhoeffer> thanks
<serenoa> seems the only way to fix this is with python-lenstoggler but the repo is down
<bekks> serenoa: Just uninstall the lenses you dont like.
<serenoa> bekks: how do i do that without removing everpad itself?
<bekks> serenoa: everpad?
<bekks> serenoa: I thought you were talking about unity.
<serenoa> the app that installed the lens
<gordonjcp> rizz__: leave dhclient alone, unless you like all manner of weird network problems
<bipul> Hello My Audio input of mic is not working, I can't able to record my own voice via mic.
<gordonjcp> rizz__: also, forget about "open ports", if you're behind a NAT router
<gordonjcp> rizz__: they don't matter
<serenoa> bekks: i thought you couldn't uninstall or disable individual unity lenses without lens toggler
<serenoa> bekks: is that true?
<rizz__> gordonjcp: thats true with the NAT firewall, but when I'm at school? but i guess the dhclient aren't very likely to be exploitable?
<gordonjcp> rizz__: none of it is
<rizz__> okey great, thank you both
<gordonjcp> rizz__: when you're at school, how do you plan to get a network connection?
<bekks> serenoa: Uninstall the lenses you dont want. And everpad doesnt even have a lens as dependency, I just checked that.
<rizz__> gordonjcp: ye thats true
<serenoa> bekks: how do you uninstall lenses?
<bekks> serenoa: sudo dpkg -l unity-lens*   and then just uninstall the package you dont want.
<bipul> Hello I am using Ubuntu12.04, and i have a problem with Mic, as my Audio input is not working at all, i can not able to record my voice through mic, when ever i am trying to run Desktop recoder, i am not getting any settings to fixe my Audio input. Please help.
<cfhowlett> !patience|bipul,
<ubottu> bipul,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<serenoa> bekks: oh okay thanks
<nnrr> i set very brightness using setpci. it works fine while on ac power. but on battery, brightness keeps resetting. any idea how to prevent it?
<bekks> serenoa: everpad is painfully slow. Just use the website login, which is more fast and more convinient.
<bekks> serenoa: And in everpad, go into the settings and disable "search on the home lens".
<serenoa> bekks: i disabled that already, however it's still being included in search results, and i can't see the lens package listed like you said
<nnrr> i set very low brightness using setpci. it works fine while on ac power. but on battery, brightness keeps resetting. any idea how to prevent it?
<bekks> serenoa: Because the "home lens" basically is just "search in your home folder".
<serenoa> bekks: so since the package isn't listed, how do i uninstall it?
<bekks> serenoa: You cant uninstall the functionality to search in your home folder.
<djono> is there a learning curve coming from fedora to ubuntu ??
<bekks> djono: Sure.
<cfhowlett> djono, of course.  just like any change ...
<djono> is it really big??
<serenoa> bekks: all i want to disable is everpad results in unity search
<cfhowlett> djono, no it's exacly 3.14 inches
<serenoa> bekks: are you saying that can't be done without removing everpad?
<cfhowlett> djono, "big" "small" are subjective terms.
<djono> well seems like ubuntu and its variants are becoming increasingly popular even new distros would be based on them. Fedora to me is waning in popularity and support
<bekks> serenoa: I say: It cant be done without removing unity.
<djono> are they pretty much the same?
<bekks> djono: Fedora is RHEL based, Ubuntu is debian-based. Pretty much everything in terms of configuration is different.
<auronandace> djono: if you use the same desktop environment as on fedora then you'll not notice much of a difference at all
<serenoa> bekks: right that's what i thought, the only other solution seemed to be python-lenstoggler if the repo was active
<serenoa> bekks: thanks anyway
<bekks> serenoa: the "home lens" isnt a separate lens. Its a basic functionality of Unity. You cant toggle it.
<djono> Everytime i go to a website for some programs. IF they have a linux section its always debian ubumtu or seldom fedora. also are all DE available for every distro?
<serenoa> bekks: i don't know what home lens is, all i know is it takes almost a minute to open the unity search panel, probably because it's looking through my whole everpad index
<serenoa> bekks: i just want to toggle everpad search results in the hope it will fix that lag
<auronandace> djono: in any distro you use you really ought to stick to the default  repos rather than install things from websites
<cfhowlett> djono, let's say most.  I don't even know what "all" the DE's are.
<cfhowlett> djono, auronandace is spot on.  Installing stuff from random sites is the linux equivalent of unprotected sex.
<acovrig> I want to use python with apache but need to be able to run a specific file as root, the closest thing I came up with is visudo ->NOPASSWD:<path to python file> and having PHP do a shell_exec(sudo <path to file>) is there a better way of doing this?
<djono> so lets say the say site doesn't have a certain distro listed. there could possibly be a version in the non listed distros repo?
<auronandace> djono: you should check the repos first before you look at any site
<cfhowlett> djono, possibly.  or compile from source.
<DJones> djono: If you can't find an application you need in the repo's, you can look at ppa's or as a last resort compile from source
<auronandace> djono: anything you install from outside the repos will get no support here
<djono> buddy of mine uses ubuntu and he has lxde. his wife uses for the gui cause she is not as technical as him and he prefers lxde. I rhought that was cool cause it seems like its fresh always
<djono> is unity available on fedora? sorry for asking in ubuntu
<auronandace> djono: ask in fedora
<cfhowlett> djono, ask fedora
<djono> see thats what i mean. the ubuntu community is bigger hehe. didnt know there is a fedora channel
<cfhowlett> djono, #fedora if I'm not mistaken
<djono> i have to register a nick for that channel. u know because of that im hittin the install ubuntu button now
<nuk3> hi.
<nuk3> Guys. How's the Closed Amd driver lately under linux? Can I use hybrid crossfire?
<nuk3> dual graphics
<dotcom> Hello there. I recently downloaded a scanned pdf about 10 MB long and opened it with Document Viewer in Ubuntu. It's taking long to load that file. The loading icon rotates for about 10 seconds when i jump to next page.
<dotcom> Is there any other reader that can load scanned pdf files much faster?
<cfhowlett> dotcom, is this the only time you experience lag issues?
<cfhowlett> dotcom, you can get adobe reader from adobe
<Guest77455> test
<cfhowlett> Guest77455, we see you
<Guest77455> where are ?
<Guest77455> quit
<dotcom> cfhowlett: No. On all other normal text pdfs "Document Viewer" works well. But on scanned pdfs it lags. I downloaded Adobe reader too, but problem still persists.
<Guest3373> hello im trying to launch minecraft sp and when it loads it shows the black screen
<linuxNooob> what is wrong with m fresh ubuntu 12.04 LTS install if on boot up (under ubuntu logo) is coming text waiting /tmp or its not found...something like that. i can skip it but it comes often
<cfhowlett> dotcom, so it's not specific to reader.  and it's only SCANNED pdf's?  over my head to solve, but I suspect soeone knows.
<cfhowlett> linuxNooob, no specific message, no specific help.  take notes next time you boot and ask again with actual details.
<linuxNooob> ok i come back when i have exact message
<linuxNooob> thank you
<adamk_> Generally scanned PDFs contain no text, each page is just one large embedded image.  It's not surprising that would take longer to open than a page with text...
<Guest3373> hello
<cfhowlett> Guest3373, greetings
<cfhowlett> adamk_, yeah, but he stated the image size only 10 mb.  seems a bit small to be causing lag ...
<Guest3373> im trying to launch minecraft and when it starts up it shows a black screen
<cfhowlett> !patience|Guest3373,
<ubottu> Guest3373,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Guest3373> i ment when i launch it it starts loading and it shows a blank black screen
<adamk_> cfhowlett: The file size doesn't really matter much.  The resolution of the images is going to be the issue.
<alexlexer> ..hellow
<cfhowlett> adamk_, I assumed ram and gpu would be the limiting factors...
<cfhowlett> alexlexer, greetings
<dotcom> cfhowlett: Very likely. I was thinking that is there any tweak or something that "Document Viewer" uses more computer resources for some time for time.
<dotcom> adamk_: Yes. The resolutions of images is high in that pdf file.
<dotcom> And my computer specs are also quite low
 * cfhowlett quotes South Park: I learned something today!
<adamk_> I'd guess the RAM has more bearing than the GPU. It's probably just trying to load those images into memory...
<dotcom> I have 2 Ghz processor and 2 GB ram. Is it enough?
<dotcom> I have noticed that my computer is also running somwhat slow in summer.
<adamk_> Can you send the PDF to someone with a faster computer and see if they have the same problem?
<cfhowlett> dotcom, it's enough to run ubuntu.  more demanding tasks (graphics) put additional load on the system.  But only 2 gigs of ram?  and ram is the EASIEST component to upgrade.  Do your research
<cfhowlett> dotcom, alternatively, consider a lighter weight option: xubuntu and lubunt are optimized for lower/older spec machines.  I've got ubuntustudio, i.e xubuntu + goodies on my 2009 laptop.  I've experienced no noticeable issues
<islandmonkey> Hello, I was doing some (failed) MIDI recording earlier through JACK. Unfortunately, it now seems that Ubuntu only wants to run audio through JACK, as playing an audio file through Audacity with ALSA being used results in silence. How can I get Ubuntu back to using ALSA for audio?
<cfhowlett> islandmonkey, nice one!  if no response here, ask in #ubuntustudio ... we get jack headaches ALL the time.
<raven_> hi
<raven_> my rme digi9652 is locked by anything on every startup - how to unlock it to use it with jack
<islandmonkey> OK sure - I'll go to #ubuntustudio
<dotcom> ty
<jeevanus> hai, im using MTS USB modem, I have made all essential configurations in Mobile Broadband, it connected few hours ago, but not connecting now. It is working in a windows systesm, frm which im chatting, can some one help me?
<jeevanus> hai, im using MTS USB modem, I have made all essential configurations in Mobile Broadband, it connected few hours ago, but not connecting now. It is working in a windows system, frm which im chatting, can some one help me?
<cfhowlett> !patience|jeevanus,
<ubottu> jeevanus,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<PeterGriffin> Does anybody know a decent IRC server/room for hardware (laptop) problems?
<auronandace> PeterGriffin: try ##hardware
<raven_> how to get wget to search only recursively on LOWER dirs?
<raven_> my rme digi9652 is locked by anything on every startup - how to unlock it to use it with jack
<colbabomb> hello, i have lubuntu, with GNOME, LXDE, Unity, Cinnamon DE's how do i get the zorin-os look on my machine without installing zorin-os over lubuntu, just want as a seperate DE
<auronandace> colbabomb: it isn't supported here
<colbabomb> auronandace: so there is a seperate lubuntu channel
<nakanut> Which is the best tablet on the market Samsung/Nexus/Asus??
<auronandace> colbabomb: yes but zorin isn't supported there either
<k1l_> nakanut: that is a topic for the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<colbabomb> i just want the look not the os, like a installable deb package
<auronandace> colbabomb: if it isn't in the repo then it isn't supported here, it really is that simple
<bipul> Hello I am using Ubuntu12.04, and i have a problem with Mic, as my Audio input is not working at all, i can not able to record my voice through mic, when ever i am trying to run Desktop recoder, i am not getting any settings to fixe my Audio input. Please help.
<foobArrr> I'm lost in ccsm. where do I find the setting for what a double click on the title bar does?
<colbabomb> alright i'll try to find in the repos, if not i'm going to zorin-os next version or remove windows and dual-boot with Lubuntu
<foobArrr> never mind
<Kai_p_IE> i seem to keep geting the on screen keyboard as i wake the pc to unlock from screensaver i am running ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<adamk_> foobArrr: It's not in ccsm.
<mc__> Salut
<adamk_> foobArrr: Unfortunately, I don't remember exactly where it is.. In the days of emerald, it was in emerald-theme-manager.
<cfhowlett> !it|mc__,
<ubottu> mc__,: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<joanna> hallo?
<Kai_p_IE> i seem to keep geting the on screen keyboard as i wake the pc to unlock from screensaver (have no need for it!) i am running ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Kai_p_IE> joanna sup?
<cfhowlett> joanna, greetings
<joanna> hi why my ubunt can`t upgrade to new version? got10.10 alredy
<cfhowlett> joanna, 10.10 is dead.  end of life.  not supported.  download the new ubuntu with torrent, make a usb/cdrom, boot and install
<islandmonkey> joanna: Because 10.10 is WAY out of date.
<cfhowlett> !eol|joanna,
<ubottu> joanna,: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<joanna> is new version i worth install?
<cfhowlett> joanna, are you comfortable running and unsupported version?
<jrib> joanna: well 10.10 should not be used.  It's not supported anymore
<joanna> ok thanks but can anyone tell  me is new ubuntu good?
<jrib> joanna: you should try it for yourself, your opinion is the one that matters.  There are lots of people using supported ubuntu versions...
<MonkeyDust> joanna  if you like it, then it is good
<joanna> thanks...how to install new version? sorry im new here...
<ActionParsnip> joanna: a clean install will get you to the newer, supported releases sooner and easier. You can restore userdata from backup
<ActionParsnip> joanna: same as the install of Maverick you did
<MonkeyDust> joanna  download the iso, use unetbootin to create the live usb, restart from usb and off you go!
<ActionParsnip> joanna: i recommend 12.04 as it is LTS so supported til April 2017
<joanna> thanks a lot for advise
<Kai_p_IE> i seem to keep geting the on screen keyboard as i wake the pc to unlock from screensaver (have no need for it!) i am running ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<foobArrr> adamk_: k, thank you
<ActionParsnip> kai_p_ie: do you have onboard or gok installed etc?
<jxd> hello
<Kai_p_IE> ActionParsnip, onboard
<ActionParsnip> kai_p_ie: remove it if you dont need it, and it doesnt remove other crucial packages
<Kai_p_IE> ActionParsnip, thank you sir
<ActionParsnip> kai_pie: if you dont need it, get rid
<novikH> a
<novikH> a
<novikH> a
<FloodBot1> novikH: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kai_p_IE> wow whats up with FloodBot1 that was quick
<novikH> Kai_p_IE: I was showing some kids how does it work..:)
<linuxthefish> help, i just did a fresh install of ubuntu 13.04 and hibernate does not work!
<linuxthefish> pm-hibernate commanf
<linuxthefish> command*
<Kai_p_IE> novikH, read my PM
<sam113101> do you have swap?
<linuxthefish> i think so
<vasil4> Is there a way to boot from a CD to an Ubuntu on the HD?
<k1l_> linuxthefish: hibernation and standby depend on the hardware and the drivers /modules used. so get the logs (dmesg and syslog) and look out what is going wrong there
<raven_> vasil4, "chroot" - yes
<kikkelikalle> HALUAN PILLUA
<kikkelikalle> PILLUA NYT!
<linuxthefish> but hibernate worked before clean install :S
<zykotick9> vasil4: boot the cd then chroot to the HD install is probably closes you'd get... not quite the same as a "boot" though...  good luck.
<kikkelikalle> TAI TULEN HYVIN HYVIN VIHAISEKSI
<vasil4> raven_, ty
<kikkelikalle> PILLUA HETI!!!!
<zykotick9> vasil4: if you use encrypted HD, i have no idea...
<vasil4> Is there a way to load the entire OS to ram and run it from there?
<gordonjcp> vasil4: that's effectively what booting the USB stick does
<gordonjcp> a whole bunch of important stuff is loaded to RAM
<vasil4> gordonjcp, but can I unplug it and still use the pc?
<overdub> no, running off a USB stick runs off the USB stick, there is a way to run completely from RAM
<gordonjcp> vasil4: no
<gordonjcp> because the apps are still loaded from the USB stick
 * novikH Thanks Kai_p_IE :)
<vasil4> overdub, how about copying the Live CD files to a virtual drive, then chroot to them?
<MonkeyDust> vasil4  what you describe is a live session
<vasil4> MonkeyDust, so it's possible?
<MonkeyDust> vasil4  boot a live usb stick, but when you shutdown, everything you changed is lost
<Kai_p_IE> novikH, Your Welcome
<vasil4> MonkeyDust, there's no way to set the home folder to HD?
<MonkeyDust> vasil4  i think you're seeing it wrong
<nakanut> Hi.  My login is no longer password protected [Ubuntu 13.04]
<bekks> nakanut: So what did you do?
<lifeforms> I'm considering using Ubuntu for a new box, but I want latest versions of some packages like PHP and ModSecurity. there seem no recent ppa's for ModSec. how do you guys deal with such a requirement? compile from source?
<rich-> lifeforms: yes, compile
<nakanut> I think it maybe to do with a recent install of screensaver
<iceroot> lifeforms: never ever host a server and host php and mod-security from source
<iceroot> lifeforms: 1. check if you really need the newest version of a software
<iceroot> lifeforms: specially on servers
<linuxthefish> how can i start the built in VNC server via SSH?
<nakanut> On system settings it shows as protected, but I'm never asked for it either from user switching or from sleep mode
<nakanut> weird
<lifeforms> iceroot: true, well, ironically ModSec < latest right now has some vulnerabilities :(
<linuxthefish> i think i need to login locally before i can VNC in, but i have no display attached to the cpomputer
<lifeforms> I agree with php it's better to lag a little :)
<rich-> linuxthefish: tried vncserver-x11?
<linuxthefish> rich- idk which one it used, it's just the built in VNC server
<linuxthefish> remote dettings thing
<linuxthefish> settings*
<dotcom> Hello there. I just downloaded a bunch of html pages. Now i want to convert and save them serial wise in a single pdf file. Is that possible in ubuntu?
<curatrix> dotcom: Yes, use libre office
<reisio> dotcom: why not stick with html
<linuxthefish> how i get "** (vino-server:2185): WARNING **: Could not open X display"
<linuxthefish> :S
<phillustine> 157 sleeping tasks out a total of 159 tasks seems a little much, or is it normal?
<pero_p> hi
<dotcom> reisio: Because the number of html files are enormous.
<reisio> dotcom: not sure how that is a factor
<reisio> dotcom: there are a number of packages for what you want, though
<reisio> dotcom: xhtml2pdf, wkhtmltopdf
<reisio> you can merge PDFs simply with pdftk
<reisio> what an awful format it is
<dotcom> i see
<dotcom> This is the website, http://www.aryasamajjamnagar.org/rugveda/rugveda.htm    If you look at bottom, you can navigate to other pages. All these pages are sequenced. I want to save all these pages on to my computer and convert it into a pdf file.
<reisio> dotcom: why PDF?
<reisio> dotcom: try using httrack
<reisio> you could end up with a 1:1 copy
<reisio> ew, it's just images
<Brittany> Is there any way to execute a program through terminal without it halting the terminal tab for use of the program?
<reisio> dotcom: what's the English name of this work?
<Brittany> (just returning to command line after program has begun)
<reisio> Brittany: nohup foo > /dev/null &
<dotcom> reisio: It's RigVeda ( Hinduism religious text)
<k1l_> Brittany: screen, nohup, disown,....
<dotcom> Thanks. I will try httrack
<dotcom> and see how it goes
<zykotick9> Brittany: just "foo &" will work for most things (but you need to leave the terminal open) you might want to check out tmux/(gnu)screen for other things...
<reisio> dotcom: sounds like the kind of thing you could get a free copy of, already in PDF (or at least in digital text, and not raster images)
<Brittany> Thanks for the response guys.
<FourFire> Hello, how do I change the order of installing of applications in Software center?
<MonkeyDust> FourFire  by selecgting them in a different order
<curatrix> dotcom: http://kickass.to/rigveda-hindu-holy-scriptures-t89794.html
<FourFire> I have already selected them and one of them has (slowly) downloaded a lot of data
<FourFire> is there any way to [pause] that download in favour of a smaller one which I want to use ASAP?
<curatrix> FourFire: Only if you cancel the one that is running (not recommended)
<FourFire> oh ok
<FourFire> well I hope some really smart altruistic person is working on making that possible for a later version then...
<curatrix> FourFire: Nope. it isn't wise to try and simultaneously install different packages
<FourFire> ok that's interesting could you tell me vaguely why?
<dotcom> reisio: Yes, i can. But all these are either English translated or not upto a particular format. But i want this in a particular format like Mantras written in Sanskrit followed by commentary in Hindi language distinguished by numbers and only that website has this.
<bastidrazor> curatrix: it isn't possible to run multiple package managers at the same time
<reisio> dotcom: I doubt that, but I can appreciate having only found it in the form of this website so far
<Slart> dotcom: this one-liner should work.. I hope it doesn't download too much.. keep an eye on it   for n in {1..100}; do wget -p "http://www.aryasamajjamnagar.org/rugveda/p$n.htm"; done
<Slart> dotcom: then when you have those you can always use one of the "images to pdf" tools that are available.. it should be as easy as pictures_to_pdf *.gif mypdf.pdf  or whatever the tool is called
<dotcom> I am already doing this in httrack and noticed that these pages contain all images (GIF) and they are sequenced too like p1.gif, p2.gif,.............
<Slart> dotcom: ah.. nevermind then
<dotcom> So now all i need to do is let httrack to run until it downloads all of these gifs and then i can convert them into pdf easily.
<zhangyuqing> hi
<reisio> zhangyuqing: hi
<k-stz> hi, my ubuntu loads a dangerous wlan driver (causes system crash), I have a better one, but how can I avoid that? Where is a list of drivers ubuntu tries or something like that
<zhangyuqing> don't understand
<reisio> blacklist
<k-stz> reisio: ok i heard of that, but lspci shows a the a name rt2790 that doesn't exist in /proc/modules
<zykotick9> k-stz: do you see the driver listed in "lsmod"?  if so as reisio suggested, use placklist
<bmxscott1993> i'v finish my desktop how i what it with all the stuff on it and the layout how do i turn it into like then you use the dvd and put it in to install how do i turn my in to like that as an iso so i do not need to keep install every think to it there when i put the dvd in it install it all for me next time on a nother computer
<k-stz> zykotick9: oh _lsmod_ is helpful, ok it shows a module I know exist
<andresroldan> Hi everyone, I have an ATI HD 3100 video card, will this work with 13.04?
<ThePendulum> Could someone assist me setting up Ubuntu as a VPN server?
<reisio> #ubuntu-server
<bekks> ThePendulum: Install and configure openvpn.
<ThePendulum> I installed it, but I have no idea how to configure it or where to even find a configuration
<bekks> !openvpn | ThePendulum
<ubottu> ThePendulum: OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<manoj_> i have new installed ubuntu 13.04.However unable to view battery status on top panel. Can anyone help?
<krz> how does one start terminal on full width and height?
<bekks> krz: Why?
<krz> bekks: because
<bekks> krz: Erm, misread you :)
<krz> i use vim, tmux and other bg process' in the terminal
<bekks> krz: I guess there are parameters for the terminal application to start in fullscreen.
<krz> so id like to start the terminal in full width and height without having to click on any buttons
<krz> bekks: not full screen. just full width and height
<bekks> krz: the full width of - the screen?
<bekks> krz: Still the answer stays the same.
<zykotick9> krz: what terminal emulator are you using?  gnome-terminal, xterm, urxvt, etc?  look for options in whichever you use (or see if your window manager, has some "start fullscreen" option perhaps?)  good luck.
<krz> bekks: yep
<krz> zykotick9: gnome-terminal
<holstein> krz: i usually just jab f11, for fullscreen.. but you can start them with arguments for size and position AFAIK
<krz> holstein: i dotn want full screen
<krz> i want full width and height
<krz> you know the square icon on the menu bar
<krz> i want the same effect
<krz> without having to click on it
<holstein> krz: correct.. that is my first statmement above, the option i do, that i was offering.. alternatively, you can start it with arguments
<krz> square icon = maximize
<holstein> krz: check the man page, and you should see what the size arguments are
<zykotick9> krz: if you use tmux, that's gonna vary (making that difficult or impossible)... sorry, i mistook fullscreen origionally like veryone else ;
<holstein> krz: this seems relevant, and should still be working http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=119271&page=3
<krz> let me try a few things out
<krz> brb
<optikascidia> hi
<optikascidia> ubuntu rules
<wheatthin> krz, what window manager are you using?
<optikascidia> grep -d
<wheatthin> optikascidia, did you need help or something?
<optikascidia> not at the moment
<wheatthin> alrighty, if you don't need any, and just wanna make chat go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<optikascidia> k will do
<syntroPi> where can i set the default browser in stupid gnome 3?
<wheatthin> syntroPi, which browser you trying to set?
<syntroPi> chromium-browser
<wheatthin> in the chromium settings
<wheatthin> at the bottom of the page
<syntroPi> is that the one called when i open a link in xchat2 ?
<syntroPi> there has to be a gnome 3 setting for that
<holstein> syntroPi: you can try this command as well "sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser"
<Laievskaia> Hi! I've installed ubuntu 13.04 but it doesn't work or IDK what is happen with that, cuz when y turn on my pc, the grub don't show me ubuntu to initializate >C sorry for my english
<holstein> !nomodeset | Laievskaia
<ubottu> Laievskaia: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<syntroPi> holstein, well hmm that does not change where xchat is opening its links
<krz> whats the default terminal that comes with ubuntu?
<krz> gnome-terminal?
<wheatthin> yup
<holstein> syntroPi: is the problem with the system default? or with xchat not using the system default?
<krz> ok i managed to figure out how to start terminal maximized. gnome-terminal --window --maximize. but where can i put this, so it actually executes when i open up terminal?
<syntroPi> holstein, good question
<holstein> krz: you can make a new shortcut.. or you can edit the one that doesnt have that argument
<jrib> krz: you can modify the .desktop file in /usr/share/applications/ or copy that file to ~/.local/share/applications and modify it there or you can avoid this and just use something like devilspie
<wheatthin> hrz, no need to do that, you can set the default width and height in the profiles section under edit
<syntroPi> holstein, the problem seems to be that gnome3 wouldnt honour  "sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser"
<zykotick9> syntroPi: i've run into similar issues in the past - you might want to try checking the values of "sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser" AND the gnome-related one!  (i don't have gnome installed right now so i can't check it's name, but try "sudo update-alternatives --config <TAB><TAB>" and i hope you see a list!  look for something like gnome-www-browser or somthing.  make sure both are set to what you want your default browser to b
<holstein> syntroPi: so, *all* of the applications in gnome 3 are not using what you chose?
<syntroPi> yes
<Laievskaia> well, i'll try that
<krz> wheatthin: default size is 1024 x 1024 only?
<holstein> syntroPi: i think there are gnome support channels.. have you tried there?
<syntroPi> holstein, i remember in gnome 2 there was a default applications setting but i cant find it in stupid gnome 3
<wheatthin> krz, just set it by rows and columns
<holstein> syntroPi: i read that its in "system information"
<wheatthin> until it fits your screen
<syntroPi> holstein, aah there we go, thanks a lot. gnome 3 sometimes makes me want to bang my head to the wall LoL
<wheatthin> syntroPi, it's just different :)
<wheatthin> syntroPi, there's also a way to set some things up with gnome-tweak-tool, if you haven't discovered it yet
<Laievskaia> how to update grub on my installation from live cd_
<Laievskaia> ?
<wheatthin> !grub | Laievskaia
<ubottu> Laievskaia: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<syntroPi> wheatthin, yeah first thing i installed. just cant wrap my head around gnome 3 ui design "logic" sometimes.
<Laievskaia> i'will use sudo update-grub but it will update live cd grub it is not_
<Laievskaia> ?
<k1l_> Laievskaia: you need to chroot into the installes ubuntu first
<Laievskaia> how to ? kill
<syntroPi> zykotick9, thanks indeed there is a "sudo update-alternatives --config gnome-www-browser"
<wooy> Hi, I got 12.04 live cd running. How can i open terminal?
<Laievskaia> ctrl + t
<Laievskaia> ctrl + alt + t sorry
<KriShANsiN> hey is there a way to share a live capture file with someone using paste bin? i installed wireshark and caught some unusual suspicious activity on my eth0 but i dont know how to save it in a viewable format. i did save a capture but when i went to view it it was unviewable.?
<wheatthin> Laievskaia, http://ubuntunigeria.wordpress.com/2010/09/02/how-to-restore-grub2-using-an-ubuntu-live-cd-or-thumb-drive/      see if that helps
<k1l_> Laievskaia: http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2010/06/02/how-to-chroot-to-ubuntu-using-live-cd-to-fix-grub-rescue-prompt/  like this one
<wooy> Laievskaia: nice one, thx.
<holstein> Laievskaia: there is boot repair here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Laievskaia> Thanks!!
<KriShANsiN> can we post screen shots in paste bin?
<Nach0z> KriShANsiN: don't think that's possible. try snag.gy instead.
<bastidrazor> !screenshots
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Nach0z> ehhhh. imagebin meh. snag.gy +1.
<wheatthin> lol it's all about personal preferences
<Nach0z> well, imagebin requires you to save your screenshot to a file and upload it
<zykotick9> syntroPi: glad to help
<Nach0z> snag.gy just lets you printscreen and ctrl+v the image. especially useful in windows
<wheatthin> Nach0z, but this is ubuntu :)
<Laievskaia> :/
<Laievskaia> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/media/ubuntu/9eab0924-ea48-4868-a8a9-53cb296254be mount: mount point /mnt/media/ubuntu/9eab0924-ea48-4868-a8a9-53cb296254be does not exist
<Nach0z> I don't use printscreen often, I don't remember if it saves to a file or just puts it on the clipboard >___>
<wheatthin> Laievskaia, so create a directory
<wheatthin> to mount it to
<KriShANsiN> oh wow image bin is not working? what am i doing wrong?
<Laievskaia> but the directory is not my ubuntu installation?
<wheatthin> Laievskaia, it'll create a director in ram
<wheatthin> directory*
<tjr9898> I'm on 12.04 and was trying to do add an external monitor with xorg
<tjr9898> I want to stop that
<tjr9898> and just used how Ubuntu was working by default
<tjr9898> Any guidance
<tjr9898> The fly-out next to the Dash button has like a different mesh type background
<wheatthin> KriShANsiN, printscreen actually puts the image to your ~/Pictures   folder
<tjr9898> There is a grey screen that display during boo
<tjr9898> boot
<wheatthin> tjr9898, on the second monitor?
<tjr9898> No I unplugged the second montor
<tjr9898> This is just for my default laptop setup
<wheatthin> tjr9898, you can try  X -reconfigure
<Lightz> hi. the command "locate" does not give exact results of what i am searching. for example: "locate 1 " will bring all files, that got a 1 in the name. how can i fix this? thanks.
<wheatthin> Lightz, did you try sudo updatedb first?
<tjr9898> wheatthin, says -reconfigure is unrecongized
<wheatthin> tjr9898, might need to add a second -
<Laievskaia> mkdir: cannot create directory ‘/sda2/point’: No such file or directory :C i'll cry
<mohtaw> hello
<wheatthin> Laievskaia, /dev/sda2
<wheatthin> point
<KriShANsiN> oh man how do i delete a folder that i created from my file system?
<wheatthin> /dev/sda2/ponit
<ben__> hey, is this where i could ask a question about modules, or would that be a different channel?
<wheatthin> KriShANsiN, rm -f
<Laievskaia> mkdir: cannot create directory ‘/dev/sda2/point’: Not a directory
<wheatthin> err
<Lightz> wheatthin: no. i try it
<wheatthin> rm -r
<wheatthin> I think
<syntroPi> Laievskaia, /dev are devices like block devices
<Laievskaia> syntroPi, what i have to do :C
<wheatthin> syntax, sorry ;/ just woke up//
<wheatthin> Laievskaia, mkdir /media/<username>/mountpoint
<tjr9898> wheatthin, thanks but still not there
<syntroPi> Laievskaia, "ls -l /dev/sda2" will list it with "brw-rw----" right?
<ben__> Laievskaia - yes /dev stands for devices - those are things you mount to other locations -  you are trying to make a directory that would actually be a hard drive disk - and since that would not be just a directory, it will not be able to 'make' a hard drive
<tjr9898> I was more  worried that there was some unity related thing I needed to check out
<mohtaw> high all i have dell e6430 . and this is the lspci (  http://ur1.ca/eeop1 )  and this is the glxgears (300 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.903 FPS)
<mohtaw> how i can activate the card
<wheatthin> tjr9898,   sudo X -configure
<mithran> hai my hp 1020 printer is not working in 13.04
<j1h4d> hi all... i'm trying to install fusion-icon on ubuntu studio 13.04, when i run it, it's returning segmentation fault... i saw people saying that has a bug.. does someone knows something about it????
<tjr9898> wheatthin, I did there was an error
<Lightz> wheatthin: updatedb didnt fix it.
<wheatthin> <-- is gonna stop now I'm too awake
<wheatthin> Lightz, it should have updated fully and locate would find it
<wheatthin> tjr9898,  which error?
<Lightz> wheatthin: yes, im finding it. but also every other file with a 1 in the name, which are more than 1000
<Laievskaia> im loosing my mind, i can't do it well
<Laievskaia> losing
<tjr9898> http://pastebin.com/aAVPQHmK
<syntroPi> Laievskaia, what do you want to accomplish?
<Lightz> wheatthin: thats why i only need files with the exact name "1"
<tjr9898> wheatthin, http://pastebin.com/aAVPQHmK
<gmax88> salve
<ben__> well   I have installed RocketRaid 262 drivers as a module on my 12.04 server  (If you ever get a raid/fakeraid/sata/esata card...  I highly recommend you stay away from highpoint....   as they like to think their products are compatible with linux, despite never updating drivers past a 2.something kernel
<Laievskaia> SyntroPi, my grub and installation doesn't work... well i can see my ubuntu instalallation but it doesn't run at startup and grub doesn't show ubuntu
<wheatthin> tjr9898, sudo service gdm stop, and then retry
<mithran> how to solve printer issue regarding hp1020
<wheatthin> Lightz, then I'd use the find command to get more specific
<mohtaw> high all i have dell e6430 . and this is the lspci (  http://ur1.ca/eeop1 )  and this is the glxgears (300 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.903 FPS)   i need the instruction to activate the cards
<mohtaw> high all i have dell e6430 . and this is the lspci (  http://ur1.ca/eeop1 )  and this is the glxgears (300 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.903 FPS)   i need the instruction to activate the cards
<mohtaw> high all i have dell e6430 . and this is the lspci (  http://ur1.ca/eeop1 )  and this is the glxgears (300 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.903 FPS)   i need the instruction to activate the cards
<FloodBot1> mohtaw: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tjr9898> saying gdm was an unrecongized service
<ben__> anyways, when version 12.04-27 updated to something like 12.04-33  -  the module had disappeared...  can anyone help me try to figure out why a module would go missing because of an update???  I thought that was the reasoning behind it being a module... is that it will be included as the kernel updates
<wheatthin> tjr9898, sudo killall X
<gmax88> bhfhnrnrn4
<mithran> it shows the print job has completed but nothing happened
<__RC__> hi all
<zykotick9> tjr9898: lightdm perhaps, or gdm3 if you're really using gdm
<syntroPi> Laievskaia, idk what your problem with grub is exactly but "sudo update-grub" always fixed things for me. prior to that you can modify "/etc/default/grub" for settings maybe
<tjr9898> If I'm on this same laptop would killall X, kill my GUI
<wheatthin> tjr9898, what graphics card?
<Laievskaia> yes, syntroPi, but if i do sudo update-grub it will update my LIVE CD GRUB?
<Laievskaia> and i need update my installation grub D>
<tjr9898> wheatthin, idk
<syntroPi> aah you are on livecd... well maybe you need to do a chroot to your ubuntu installation then
<Laievskaia> yes, i was trying to do that.. but i can't
<syntroPi> why?
<wheatthin> Laievskaia, why?
<mithran> can you please help me in connection with configuring hp printer 1020 to ubuntu 13.04
<Laievskaia> IDK, error about mkdir, let me tray again... just a sec :3
<wheatthin> Laievskaia, where is your installation located?
<ben__> tjr9898, i find when setting up new things (drivers... etc)... this is easier done through a shell rather than gui anyways - because of personal experience with some gui tools attempting to add something like a proprietary driver, and if the GUI tool is using commands that are out of date and not working, it can be hard to tell what the problem is...  and helps you learn small amounts about how the system works
<Laievskaia> sd
<Laievskaia> where /media/ubuntu/9eab0924-ea48-4868-a8a9-53cb296254be
<Laievskaia> x'de HDD
<tjr9898> ben__, I'm with you on learning the system works
<wheatthin> cd /media/ubuntu/9eab0924-ea48-4868-a8a9-53cb296254be
<tjr9898> I'm just learning about how GUI actually works
<tjr9898> I've been focusing more on web servers
<ben__> mithran, that sounds like it would be easy to find someone who has done what you are trying to do on askubuntu.com or the official wiki and forums through help.ubuntu.com -  that is if no one else is able to help you
<KriShANsiN> um i think i am looking at netBios requests.
<wheatthin> Laievskaia, then mkdir point (if that's what you want to call it)
<wheatthin> but if chrooting
<ben__> tjr9898- a GUI simply turns graphical buttons into what you would be typing in the shell
<tjr9898> ben__, The good/bad thing is Ubuntu has became pretty plug and play for most things
<wheatthin> follow the rest of the guide, by mounting proc and whatnot
<Laievskaia> i think finally can xd
<Laievskaia> root@ubuntu:/#  thats right?
<ben__> tjr9898,  I understand what you mean by good/bad - especially since you are referring to installing a video card driver, correct??
<KriShANsiN> http://imagebin.org/262184
<KriShANsiN> what is this
<tjr9898> external usb2vga adapter
<wheatthin> yup sounds right.. were you able to mount the proc n stuff?
<mithran> ben__: Thanks Ben i already tried and printer worked  after restarted it rollback to the same stage
<tjr9898> ben__,  external usb2vga adapter
<tjr9898> ben__,  now I've messed up how my regular vga external monitor works
<ben__> tjr9898, ubtuntu and linux in general trys to keep things opensource, so it always tries to find a opensource driver to use - of course not all devices have an opensource driver.....  but it doesn't mean they aren't supported by linux
<tjr9898> ben__, This is DisplayLink certified so I was getting the green screen that I need after a modprobe
<KriShANsiN> http://imagebin.org/262186 help?
<mithran> ben__: Thanks again  C U  Later
<ben__> trj9898, my issue is regarding a module that i had to install
<ben__> mirthran, glad it worked for ya
<ben__> trj9898, i'm afraid i don't know what you mean by getting a green screen that you need after doing a modprobe.
<syntroPi> Laievskaia, boot from usb stick into rescue shell, mount your ubuntu as root and chroot into that, start bash: mount /dev/sda1 /mnt  ;  sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev ; sudo mount -o bind /sys /mnt/sys ; sudo mount -t proc /proc /mnt/proc ; sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash ;  grub-install --force /dev/sda  ; exit ; reboot
<syntroPi> Laievskaia, use whatever /dev/sd?? your ubuntu is installed onto
<MonkeyDust> KriShANsiN  did you have a ubuntu support question?
<ActionParsnip> laievskaia: omgubuntu has a guide: sticking it to grub
<ben__> trj9898, if you are using modprobe to turn on the adapter... you need to make the module permanent by adding the module name to the /etc/modules files
<KriShANsiN> MonkeyDust: well, i am trying to figure out what this traffic is realted to on my UBUNTU operating system so yes.
<wheatthin> KriShANsiN, is something broken?
<ActionParsnip> krishnasin: do you run an irc or ntp server?
<KriShANsiN> MonkeyDust: my question is, what is this traffic going on because i am not doing anything but there is tons of network traffic, i posted the traffic screenshot there and was wondering what it was.
<KriShANsiN> ActionParsnip: no i do not run any server
<ActionParsnip> krishansin: is that what you see?
<ben__> krishansin:   I don't see tons of network traffic.    I see communications with this IRC server, and basic requests from your ISP
<flash> wza
<MonkeyDust> KriShANsiN  i didnt see your question, probably missed it
<KriShANsiN> ben__: are they netBios ? can i disable that traffic
<ben__> krishansin,   even an idle computer often still has network activity going on, just very little,   you're looking at individual packets, one indicates an outgoing transmission or inbound query, the next usually is your computers response or the IRC server
<KriShANsiN> ben__: oh really ? see i never knew that? but i did some research before asking in here and found netBios only as posssible explanation. it is good for me to know this and have learned how to not only get the live capture but to also upload it to here so you guys could see it, in fact that is a accomlishment in itself for me.
<ben__> Krishansin:  which traffic exactly are you talking about?  the NET, TCP, IRC or IGMP ?
<KriShANsiN> ben__: its all alien to me really sorry
<DTomas> How to start screen saver from terminal in 12.04 (unity)?
<DTomas> How to start screen saver from terminal in 12.04 (unity) or lock the screen in other way?
<KriShANsiN> ben__: as long as its not hackers then i just dont care unless its to learn more interanl processes. so far it sounds innocent so its good.
<ActionParsnip> dtomas: which screevaver are using?
<ben__> Krishansin: I see 111 bytes transfered... this is nothing more than basic communication between your computer and the router, your internet provider and your network, and your computer and this IRC server
<MonkeyDust> DTomas  http://askubuntu.com/questions/7776/how-do-i-lock-the-desktop-screen-via-command-line
<KriShANsiN> ben__: well that is great news and i learned something new thank you
<DTomas> MonkeyDust, but that one starts gnome screen saver I think unity uses other
<MonkeyDust> DTomas  unity is a gnome3 shell
<ben__> krishansin, the only thing I don't know is what the blue NTP packets are - they appear to have to do with your router tough, as they go to ip 192.168.1.100, and the IGMP packet regarding joining V2 - which is also from the same ip address, which is typically a home router
<MonkeyDust> DTomas  command works here, just tried
<wheatthin> MonkeyDust, unity isn't a gnome 3 shell.. gnome-shell is gnome 3 shell :)
<ActionParsnip> dthomas: http://askubuntu.com/questions/7776/how-do-i-lock-the-desktop-screen-via-command-line
<DTomas> MonkeyDust, but appearance is different (top bar) than that one used by unity
<KriShANsiN> ben__: well the .100 concerns me that it may be one of my devices but i dont have open ssh installed on any of my devices so i dont know how they could be hacked.?
<ben__> kirshansin,  despite not knowing exactly what they are, you're correct it is not anything to worry about - no hackers, and not enough data transfer for you to worry about it slowing down anything.  it just appears to be your internet service and router 'jibber jabbing' - at least thats the best analogy i can think of :)
<MonkeyDust> DTomas  i'm using unity, the command works here
<DTomas> I'm very picky :/
<KriShANsiN> ben__: very well thank you for taking the time to help out
<ActionParsnip> dtomas: if you use ccsm to set a shortcut to run the command
<ben__> krishansin: the .100 is likely your modem/router - and it is keeping the connection open with your internet service and forwarding the correct data to your computer...    there is nothing suspicious that would indicate a hacker is trying to get in, the commands are coming from the .100 ip address, and simple queries are the only thing going to it
<ben__> no problem
<KriShANsiN> ben__: sweet. man i learned alot today . gotta let the brain cool off. thanks again to all the helpful souls out there in Ubuntu land.
<meLon> I'm having one hell of a time with pulseaudio.  Restarted a couple of nights ago and now the only thing that works is ALSA and I can only have one program using sound because of it.  pavucontrol never connects to pulse, although pulse is running.  I've tried killing and running as my user, but nothing seems to work.  Any suggestions?
<DTomas> I just writing logon script to lock screen when I logon, so I can set my account to login automatically to start all programs/services
<MonkeyDust> DTomas  a bash script? if yes, better ask advice in #bash
<ben__> wheatthin, you seem to know a bit more than i do, could you help me with module issue....   I finally modified a rr62x driver and installed it using dkms so that I wouldn't have to reinstall it....  but it disappeared during an update...   I reverted back to an older header....  it was like 12.04*-27 and the newest (at the time) was 12.04* -33, and that seemed to fix it.   so the rr62x driver shows up now when i do command "lsmod"
<DTomas> MonkeyDust, well I only needed command to lock the screen, thanks
<ben__> how can i make sure it will stay there through updates?
<MonkeyDust> DTomas  did you try the command i suggested?
<wheatthin> ben_ when doing kernel updates, it'll always overwrite things
<DTomas> yes it works, but it just does not look like screensaver started automatically by unity
<bekks> ben__: you cant.
<ben__> whatthin, I thought that was the purpose of using DKMS to install a module instead of just manually installing the driver.... and these aren't updating from 12.04 to another version, it is just security and standard updates for 12.04 LTS - I guess thats what confuses me
<OerHeks> ben__, if that update was a kernel you would need to compile again
<wheatthin> benif it's outside a mainline module*, meaning if the kernel didn't come with the same module, then it'll allow you to update
<wheatthin> otherwise it's overwritten
<wheatthin> so best thing I can say, is backup your kernel module and replace it after the kernel updates
<ben__> what does it mean when it says part of the DKMS file tells the program: "To automatically install the module into a new kernel on boot if the capability exists (this isn't necessary if you use Ubuntu's prebuilt packages to update your kernels, but it doesn't hurt)."
<wheatthin> ben_ it just means it'll automatically load the module that isn't included with the new kernel
<ben__> ok, I guess my problem is that it didn't load the module following one of the standard updates/security updates - it is set not to install any new kernels though.   Since I don't know why it disappeared (likely it threw an error regarding the module during the update but I don't monitor it often), it sounds like making a back up so it can be easily re-added would be best...
<armin> are the ubuntu unity compiz plugins somewhere accessible via git?
<wheatthin> armin, git isn't from the repo..
<wheatthin> armin use apt-get
<wheatthin> armin, to look for them use  sudo apt-cache search compiz
<ben__>  it was a couple month ago I used the command line coding to install the module and configure the dkms file and add the module, but i don't recall all the commands...  can you point me in the right direction on how i'd make a back up of the module and  how i'd reinstall that back up if it 'disappears' again?
<wheatthin> it'll tell you what's installable as far as compiz plugins
<crond> This is bizzare, why on earth would I be unable to adjust my laptop backlight until after I've gone into and come out of sleep mode? I have an nvidia 660m w/ the nvidia driver.
<wheatthin> ben_ check this out see if it pertains to you  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DKMS
<tjr9898> ls
<ben__> the driver code had to be modified in a few areas just to run with kernel versions above 3.0 --- it worked fine, but high point was too lazy to add the newer kernel versions as valid ones in their code....  then it had to be added to modules, and create a new init so it'd load on boot, etc...   it'd be a lot easier to know how to back up an already installed module and use that, than it would be to attempt and reinstall the driver
<SonikkuAmerica> tjr9898: That would be effective in a terminal, yes :)
<ben__> wheatthin, that is how i installed the module...
<tjr9898> wheatthin, ben__, Looks like I still had a conf file in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d that was messing me up
<tjr9898> SonikkuAmerica, I don't know how many times I typed ls in my web browser
<wheatthin> tjr9898, that's why I was trying to have you generate a new xorg config file
<tjr9898> right and it wouldn't let me because the old conf was still there that I thought I had deleted
<wheatthin> tjr9898, ahh
<tjr9898> Classic example of breathe and actually read the error messages and try to think logically
<tjr9898> not OMG every change I do is making everything worse
<tjr9898> Anyway, I'm at least where I was yesterday
<tjr9898> Thanks all for your help
<wheatthin> yup yw
<ben__> wheatthin, rather than following 'typical makefile,    make install commands -   I used dkms - setting up the config file for it and everything, and got the module installed using dkms - which is why i didn't think it would go anywhere if I stuck with 12.04 LTS .....   at the bottom of the link you listed, the example given IS the instructions for installing the exact driver I'm mentioning (rr26x)
<ben__> sorry that'd be rr62x
<BlAdE2> How are supposed to be created the .efi files?
<BlAdE2> by using efibootmgr or grug can make it ?
<BlAdE2> grub*
<ben__> and the kernel wasn't updated either, only regular updates are being installed - it is set to stay on 12.04 LTS....    but something else that was updated must have thrown an error when dkms or initrd attempted to start or add the module - I could no longer find it listed and revert back to a previous image (the only differences were -27, -28, -29, etc at the end of the version name.  I believe thats because they were just standard upda
<divderdude> is there any way to install and run a simple msi file on ubuntu? its written for dotnet framework
<wheatthin> ben_ update overwrite dkms config you edited/
<ben__> so a standard update, perhaps to a code it uses (python or something else)  caused it to fail to load back into the kernel , and I couldn't find the module and didn't know how else to install it other than to try and revert to an image where it was still showing up with lsmod - or to install from scratch (which between the driver code modifications, and the DKMS configuration on top of that  - I really didn't want to do)...
<adasz> Hello, my Operating System takes very long to boot. on the screen is the last point that i can see ' Starting Samba Winbind', in the /var/log/boot.log there is after 'Starting Samba Winbind' this point 'Stopping cold plug devices'. i think 'Stopping cold plug devices' is the reason why i takes so long to boot.
<ben__> if I knew how to make a back up for a module... and could have used that to reinstall the module itself... that would be great
<wheatthin> ben_ so instead of using dkms to try and upload it, why not install it without dkms and it'll stick.. at least until the next kernel update
<wheatthin> by using sudo make install
<compdoc> adasz, not sure what a cold plug device is, but you could go over your smb.conf and see how its configured
<wheatthin> ben_ by adding it to /etc/modules to load automatically
<ben__> well it is installed just as if I had don't makefile and make install -  the only difference is that dkms is supposed to store the location of the module and directions in case the kernel is updated so it will reload the module...   no kernel updates, so something else that was updated the module didn't like
<ben__> if the module lists right now under lsmod, what location/file do i need to copy in order to be able to re-install it in the future?
<ben__> I don't want to start from the beginning
<adasz> compdoc, i can't se anything that is suspect http://pastie.org/8069936
<ben__> the .ko .h -  several files had to be modified to tell the driver that it was ok to install if the linux version wasn't below 3.0
<wheatthin> ben_ they'll be located somewhere in /usr/src
<wheatthin> and whatever kernel is loaded,
<Venks> test
<wheatthin> ben__, you can use  locate <modulename> and it'll show you where it's installed
<ben__> is it the ".ko" file i'd want to back up, and likely a copy of the /etc/modules file?   so I cld then just copy the .ko file to the kernel tree and update the initrd to re-add the module... at least then if it doesn't load I might be able to see an error indicating why?
<wheatthin> yeah
<ben__> wheatthin, ok thats a start i can copy the files from there into a module backup folder under my home directory
<diverdude> hello. i have tried installing this program with wine: http://sssp.dtuaqua.dk/download.aspx But when i run the program it says missing parameter and it dont start. How can i run this program?
<wheatthin> diverdude, you need the .net framework to run this... with wine, it's not default
<reisio> you might actually see if mono can run it
<diverdude> wheatthin, oh, how do i install that?
<reisio> http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<diverdude> reisio, yeah i thought about that, but mono dont install msi i think?
<reisio> that's a separate problem :)
<reisio> course cabextract just outputs nonsense :p
<wheatthin> diverdude, install the .net framework
<wheatthin> you find the download link, and execute it with wine
<reisio> it's dotnet2 or something, via winetricks
<grmcrkrs> anyone have any experience with #bridge-utils ?
<reisio> grmcrkrs: probably someone has
<microm> Is it reasonable to use Blender for 3D CAD (not 3D animation but 3D CAD)?
<reisio> microm: it's not unreasonable, but there are probably more appropriate applications
<grmcrkrs> I'm getting errors when trying to add the interface wlan0. I can add at0 to the bridge and also eth0 but not wlan0
<reisio> BRL-CAD comes to mind; others: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Linux_computer-aided_design_software
<microm> I am listening if you'd like to share practical experience this field... :-) I can google the rest
<diverdude> reisio, hmmm when i do winetricks dotnet40 i get: "Same or higher version of .NET Framework 4 has already been installed on this computer."
<reisio> diverdude: I'm not sure 4 does what 2 does
<kostkon_> diverdude: yeah, latest versions of wine come with mono
<diverdude> reisio, ah right....so its bcz that program requires dotnet2 and dotnet 4 is not  backward compatible?
<reisio> that would be my first guess
<diverdude> reisio, why does people write stuff in dotnet...its insane
<wheatthin> that's microsoft for you.
<reisio> "people" are young adults taking classes funded by Microsoft
<diverdude> arrrg: dotnet2.0: "This product is not supported on a 64-bit operating system"!
<reisio> diverdude: WINEARCH=win32 ./winetricks dotnet2
<reisio> WINEARCH=win32 wine SPPPwtvr.msi
<reisio> etc.
<freshbone123> Why is it dangerous running GUI-Applications with sudo and not with gksudo?
<flux242> diverdude: in what should people write stuff?
<reisio> you mean gksu?
<freshbone123> reisio, yes
<diverdude> flux242, just write a homepage instead....desktop stuff is obsolete
<reisio> su and sudo are actually different, can't speak for gksu
<reisio> gksudo should be the samey, though
<reisio> freshbone123: it's probably just that once you close the GUI app, you still potentially have a terminal with root privs available
<reisio> but if you were that concerned with it, you wouldn't use Ubuntu style sudo anyways
<IsmAvatar> Hey guys, I'm on U13.04 and java web apps seem to redirect me to java.com's download page. I have java installed already, though.
<reisio> maybe they're quite poorly made Java™ apps
<reisio> (as if there's any other kind!)
<ben__> If I made a copy of the rr62x.ko file, and I know its location is lib/modules/*version*/kernel/drivers/scsi/rr62x/  ...  what would I need to do in order to reinstall that module?  would running the usual "make install" command from within the copied rr62x.ko file still work?
<flux242> diverdude: cli is obsolete for 20 years but is still widely used especially on linux
<reisio> or maybe you're just missing the browser plugin
<IsmAvatar> reisio: that's what I figured, so I installed it from the Software Center, but it's still doing the same stuff.
<diverdude> reisio,  wine: WINEARCH set to win32 but '/home/bdi/.wine' is a 64-bit installation.
<reisio> diverdude: if there's nothing in ~/.wine you care about, just rm it
<reisio> diverdude: otherwise mv it or
<reisio> diverdude: use WINEPREFIX to make another one elsewhere
<mojtaba> Hi,  I have a spreadsheet and in each cell there is a text with hyperlink, I want to just keep the hyperlink, not the text. Does anybody know what should I do?
<armin> any unity hackers in here? trying to find the corresponding .cpp files for the alt-tab switcher. any help?
<IsmAvatar> java.com is unable to verify if java is currently installed, so it's not just the app, it's all apps.
<diverdude> reisio, then i get wine: cannot find L"C:\\windows\\system32\\SPPPwtvr.msi"
<reisio> mojtaba: export to CSV first
<diverdude> reisio, i just did mv ~/.wine ~/.wine2
<wheatthin> diverdude, you're using too many back slashes
<reisio> diverdude: dunno, then, try #winehq
<diverdude> wheaties, i am not using any backslash...its writing that by itself
<diverdude> reisio, thats a dead channel
<reisio> nah
<mojtaba> reisio: What should I do after that?
<diverdude> reisio, and if i do  WINEARCH=win32 wine ./SSSPv3_1.msi i get: wine: Bad EXE format for Z:\home\bdi\Downloads\SSSPv3_1.msi.
<elisa87> do pastes in paste.ubuntu.com fade after a while?
<wheatthin> elisa87, I believe so.
<elisa87> Is there any other site like that which might have permanent paste? wheatthin
<diverdude> reisio, what am I missing?
<nintet> i just created a disk with Gparted, and when i mount it it is read only and i cant store files on it
<mojtaba> reisio: It did not work, because it just send the text to the .csv file.
<compdoc> nintet, how are you mounting it?
<mojtaba> I just want to keep the hyperlink, not the text.
<nintet> Xfce, from the desktop
<nintet> with Xubuntu 12.04 LTS
<wheatthin> elisa87,  http://pastebin.com/
<compdoc> sounds like the folder youre mounting it in has no permissions
<reisio> mojtaba: csv files are easier to process
<wheatthin> if you go there, it has a setting for expirations
<reisio> mojtaba: pastebin an example line from the csv
<nintet> it has no permissions because it was created as root
<reisio> nintet: that's what read only means
<nintet> i am saying, i want to copy my stuff to it
<compdoc> mount it yourself, in a folder youve created
<nintet> can you give me an example please?
<nintet> mounting is something i was never  very good at
<mojtaba> reisio: I can handle the csv file, but the problem is that, those in the spreadsheet have hyperlink, which is different than the text, and when exporting to .csv file. It just export the text, not the hyperlink behind it.
<mojtaba> for example, there is "email" text, which have the hyperlink "test@test.com"
<reisio> mojtaba: pastebin an example line from the csv
<reisio> mojtaba: 'email'?
<prime_> hello friends
<prime_> algum brasileiro on?
<mojtaba> reisio: Yes, the hyperlink of the email is mailto:test@test.com, and when click on that, it just opens a new document to send email to it.
<Brazuka> Galera, entrem na rede irc.anonnet.org no canal #Brasil, e encontrem outros brasileiros... Estou divulgando essa rede AnonNET, pois o canal Brasil nessa rede eh privado...
<reisio> prime_: #ubuntu-br
<AndroUser> Guys,  my usb keyboard is not being redetected after disconnecting it.  How do I force it without reboot?
<reisio> mojtaba: pastebin an example line from the csv
<Brazuka> Galera, entrem na rede irc.anonnet.org no canal #Brasil, e encontrem outros brasileiros... Estou divulgando essa rede AnonNET, pois o canal Brasil nessa rede eh privado...
<Brazuka> nesse rede FREEnode o canal brasil eh privado
<reisio> Brazuka: what, #ubuntu-br?
<mojtaba> reisio: "Amirloo Abolfathi, Jeyran",,jamirloo,,E5-4119.2,,x31433,,1
<mojtaba> "Azizi, Mostafa",,mazizi,,EIT-4118.2,,x37457,,1
<mojtaba> "Munoz Guerrero, Juan Carlos",,jcmunozg,,EIT-4151.5,,x38036,,1
<Brazuka> reisio i dont know
<reisio> k...
<Cristhian_Adan> tnks
<mojtaba> reisio: Any idea?
<reisio> mojtaba: about?
<reisio> oh right
<reisio> mojtaba: and what was the "link" for that example?
<mojtaba> reisio: for example, when in spreadsheet, by keeping the mouse over "Jamirloo", it shows the hyperlink, "mailto: text@test.com"
<reisio> mojtaba: literally text@test.com, or did you just make that up?
<chamunks> Is there a dban style package for ubuntu I have about 200 drives that need to be securely wiped.
<mojtaba> I just want to keep the text@test.com and remove the Jamirloo in this case.
<mojtaba> reisio: literally
<reisio> chamunks: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/foo bs=1M (be careful)
<chamunks> and anything other than a batch operation would be rediculous obviously.
<reisio> chamunks: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_%28Unix%29#Disk_wipe
<chamunks> reisio, thing is it has to be wiped with a certain standard a simple DD might be a bit less then specific.
<Brazuka> Galera, entrem na rede irc.anonnet.org no canal #Brasil, e encontrem outros brasileiros... Estou divulgando essa rede AnonNET, pois o canal Brasil nessa FREEnode eh privado...
<nintet> sudo mount -o rw /dev/sda3 /home/me/Public      and still no permissions to copy files
<nintet> i dont understand
<reisio> chamunks: those standards are nonsense wastes of time
<chamunks> theres a certain requirement which I cant recall at this specific moment.  its actually for my local computer recycling facility
<paul_> hello canoniCAL))
<reisio> chamunks: they won't check
<chamunks> reisio, yeah its just that the company that donated the hardware asked
<reisio> chamunks: they don't have the time to, and neither do you or anyone else sane
<reisio> chamunks: eh... and you can afford to spend the time?
<chamunks> not necesserily
<chamunks> but if its like I just turn it on and leave it for a week
<reisio> chamunks: how big are the drives
<reisio> yeah it could be a week for 200 drives :p
<chamunks> just a couple of rackmounted SAN's with about 100 gigs on scsi drives.
<AndroUser> Guys,  in 13.04 my usb keyboard is not being redetected after disconnecting it.  How do I force it without reboot?
<chamunks> or like 160
<paul_> 13.04 is full shit
<chamunks> this place just recycles computers and sells them to less fortunate or older people
<reisio> chamunks: figure out which standard it is they asked for
<nintet> can anyone help me with a simple mount ? i forget the syntax
<chamunks> basically families that dont care for raw compute power and just need online.
<IdleOne> !language | paul_
<ubottu> paul_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<chamunks> reisio, I think its like about 3 consecutive wipes at least.
<paul_> but its true)
<reisio> chamunks: what you should really do is double check with the company that they care if you do more than a single pass of zeros, based on the fact that there is no evidence anything more is useful at all
<AndroUser> That remark isn't helping me,  Paul_
<reisio> nintet: mount /dev/foo /mnt/point
<chamunks> reisio, theres dev/null then theres dev/random or whatever yes?
<nintet> i did that, still no permissions
<reisio> chamunks: and urandom
<mojtaba> reisio: any idea?
<reisio> chamunks: the random ones take _much_ longer
<AndroUser> So how do I force keyboard redetection? As a temp solution
<paul_> 12.04 help you)
<reisio> mojtaba: it's quite hard to believe text@test.com was generated by any other values from the lines you pasted
<chamunks> reisio, technically if we just did a DD script via bash that would do a tripple pass a zero a random and a zero
<reisio> mojtaba: so you're probably leaving something out
<chamunks> that would technically destroy pretty much any hope in hell.
<reisio> chamunks: just once with zeros will :p
<reisio> unless they're SSDs
<chamunks> reisio, thats what I said but according to the guy there thats not the case
<spainvallecas> alguien de españa
<reisio> then there's a potential for not 100% of everything to be lost
<nintet> i dont understand this, i still do not have permissions to write files to my own disk!
<reisio> chamunks: here at 'the company'?
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I keep the hyperlink and remove the text from the spreadsheet?
<reisio> chamunks: honestly, you'd save a lot of time by sitting him down and saying "dude... are you sure it's been proven this is worth spending the time on?"
<chamunks> reisio, its a place called "The Working Center"
<rafael_> Hello guys, I wonder if there is a terminal command to display information about a video file, eg width x height.
<reisio> chamunks: the donater, or donateee?
<reisio> rafael_: ffmpeg -i file
<chamunks> the donater likely donated it knowing that they wont sell the drives without a wipe rather then sending it to a facility
<reisio> rafael_: also midentify
<reisio> rafael_: also ffprobe
<reisio> chamunks: likely?
<Infix> nintet: seeing as you use sudo to mount, I assume you haven't added the mount to your fstab file
<paul_> i kill Mark Austronaut,now i sad
<ubuntology> Hi everyone, I've installed ubuntu server on an old PC, and making it a local web server using nginx, and making some pages to control some stuff. My question is: is it possible to run a bash script on the server from a php script?
<reisio> it's a huge waste of time for what sounds like some really vague requirements you're talking about
<reisio> paul_: awe
<chamunks> reisio, its not really my project i'm not heavily involved I just figured there had to be a better way and my curiosity forced me into this irc channel :P
<reisio> ubuntology: course
<nintet> Infix, i dont know that much about linux
<reisio> chamunks: okay, so theoretically
<rafael_> reisio: thank you
<chamunks> I had a 2 minute conversation about the topic is all.
<chamunks> im just fitting within the proposed constraints.
<Infix> nintet: You must specify a UID and GID (user) when mounting manually
<ubuntology> reisio: how exactly is that?
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I keep the hyperlink and remove the text from the spreadsheet?
<chamunks> it may/maynot be sane and I proposed the same questions you are but he protested so I wont argue.
<ubuntology> reisio: and is it theoretically possible to invoke a shutdown -P now on the server command using a simple web page that is designed for that?
<nintet> is there a way i can get it to just mount automatic on startup or something, i just want to backup files from other disks to it
<reisio> ubuntology: ask #nginx
<Kitt3n> How can I install the 13.6 graphics beta drivers from AMD without corrupting my desktop?
<reisio> ubuntology: yes of course
<reisio> ubuntology: combined with sudo
<chamunks> disk wipes were proposed back when there was much lower data density on platters where a single wipe really wasnt that effective afaik idk.
<reisio> ubuntology: or suexec, etc.
<reisio> for example: http://cyrilmazur.com/2010/09/suexec-behaviour-with-nginx.html
<Infix> nintet: Check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab for info on that
<ubuntology> thanks a lot reisio, now I'm relaxed that it IS possible, its time for me to learn how. Thanks guys :)
<mojtaba> reisio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5790434/
<reisio> ubuntology: yeah, just details
<reisio> ubuntology: I've only done that sort of thing with Apache so far, need to update my magicks
<ripplebit> guys when i try to open a .sh file, (just by typing filename.sh), i get "comannd not found"
<reisio> chamunks: yeah, a long time ago
<Fuchs> ripplebit: for executing it:  chmod +x  it, then  ./filename.sh
<reisio> chamunks: the dod standards seem not simple to find, though
<Fuchs> ripplebit: to open, as in read it: just open it with a text editor
<ripplebit> Fuchs: as in to run
<chamunks> reisio, I just figure dban may take a century or be incompatible.
<Fuchs> ripplebit: in order to be able to run commands by just typing the name, they have to be in a folder defined in the $PATH variable  (echo $PATH)
<reisio> chamunks: I'm assuming three wipes with random data will satisfy any 3-pass requirement fully, however
<mojtaba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5790434/
<Fuchs> ripplebit: chmod +x filename.sh;  ./filename.sh     (when you are in the directory containing that file)
<reisio> chamunks: it'll probably work, but it's going to be a huge waste of time
<Fuchs> ripplebit: only run things you trust
<chamunks> reisio, i agree.
<reisio> mojtaba: you haven't given enough information
<ripplebit> Fuchs: it's the racket download. do i need to move it to a dir in $PATH?
<mojtaba> reisio: what about http://paste.ubuntu.com/5790434/
<Fuchs> ripplebit: I don't know what that is, but probably you can run it from anywhere with  ./filename.sh
<chamunks> reisio, although apparently CSIS pulled a bunch of drives from a dumpster that were drillpressed and reconstructed all data.
<reisio> chamunks: sometimes I myself say "okay they asked for FOO, and that's stupid but they asked for it so I'm going to do it"
<ubuntology> تحياتي مجتبى
<reisio> but realistically, it's better to educate them and not waste your own time
<Fuchs> ripplebit: I assume it has a README, INSTALL or other sort of documentation somewhere, you might want to read that probably
<paul_> at 13.04 even conky not work,& i cry)
<reisio> chamunks: yeah right :p
<haylo> hey, can i enable persistence on the standard install iso ? maybe with a    "persistence" boot paramter like in a normal debian live type image
<reisio> mojtaba: you haven't given enough information
<ripplebit> Fuchs: it's a scheme family language, but when i try ./racket.sh, i still get the error: command not found
<mojtaba> ubuntology: ?
<reisio> haylo: yes, with various tools, or manually
<Fuchs> ripplebit: are you in the correct directory, and it is executable?
<Fuchs> ripplebit: if you aren't in the right directory: change dir to it  (cd /my/directory/containing/that/file/)
<mojtaba> reisio: What do you want to know?
<Fuchs> if you are, but it's not executable:  chmod +x thatfile.sh
<chamunks> reisio, lol fair enough.  Well we will see a DD might be a good idea if we ran that with a bash script that might work much more effectively then dban or not idk who knows.
<reisio> mojtaba: I can help you, but you can't omit information
<ubuntology> nothing, mojtaba. just being friendly :) I've got no answer for your question, unfortunately
<paul_> im banned?)
<reisio> chamunks: single pass of zeros, with a decent bs will not take very long
<chamunks> reisio, tbh i really aint got time for that.  I just go there on occassion and like to throw in a bit of help here and there.
<mojtaba> reisio: ?? Do you want the real email?
<turborob> exit
<chamunks> reisio, decent bs?
<reisio> chamunks: yeah, I wipe drives I recycle to places like that, with a single pass of zeros
<ripplebit> Fuchs: brilliant, all it needed was to change permissions. thanks
<reisio> as a courtesy
<Fuchs> ripplebit: you're welcome :)
<reisio> chamunks: man dd, bs=
<reisio> chamunks: it's basically how many bytes it will try to write at once
<haylo> reisio: is there something i could dl that is preferable? i usually am all bare bones console, but i need network managers ability to make a laptop share wireless with my ethernet based machines easily
<chamunks> reisio, yeah I managed to pull alot of crap off of a drive I Never thought I'd see again when I did a recovery a while back.
<chamunks> reisio, ah ok I still dont know much about DD its a really old very ... not noob friendly thing.
<reisio> haylo: hrmm?
<nintet> how do i manually add my partition to fstab?
<AndroUser> Guys,  my usb keyboard is not being redetected after disconnecting it.  How do I force it without reboot?  Lsusb - v gets stuck listing some Standard Microsystems Corp.  Device....
<reisio> chamunks: just remember to be sure the of= value is correct :p
<chamunks> reisio, its one of those old tools that are wildly useful but were made for the days when most people were super huge into linux and knew how everything worked.  I'm not quite there yet.
<alexa> Is it safe to use TOR Browser from Ubuntu installed in Virtual Box?
<reisio> nintet: with a text editor
<reisio> alexa: safe, sure
<reisio> alexa: also probably a waste of time
<chamunks> reisio, this wouldn't be run on a machine that had any valueable data anyways so any destruction would be good destruction :P
<alexa> why?
<reisio> chamunks: yeah you aren't kidding, the author of GNU dd was in ##linux one day and he'd forgotten its params
<mojtaba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5790434/
<alexa> I use TOR to bypass time of possible downloads for free users on some sites.
<alexa> and it works
<alexa> but I've heard it could be malicious
<reisio> alexa: what, tor?
<alexa> so I decided to use VM as a sandbox
<reisio> it's open source, if it's malicious you can see for yourself
<alexa> YES, Top
<reisio> waste of time
<yarmouk> guys I am trying to install my video card driver, I've downloaded the package from this link http://packages.altlinux.org/en/Platform5/srpms/xorg-drv-sis671 and searched about how to install  it, but the files in the instruction are different
<alexa> why is it the waste of time?
<haylo> chamunks: just experiment with it as non sudo user. making image files. "dd if=/dev/zero of=my_new_disk_image bs=10M count=10"
<chamunks> reisio, lol yeah seems like one of those tools that are just great when you need it.
<mojtaba> hello?
<chamunks> haylo, its cool I'm just mainly inquiring right now Im not in the headspace to play with it just yet.
<mojtaba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5790434/
<haylo> understood
<chamunks> haylo, tyvm though :)
<ibere_SP> hi there. I've installed Lubuntu 12.10 in my Athlon XP 1800+. I was running sudo apt-get udpate and after that sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. In the middle of some update, I lost the internet connection. System hang up. I rebooted, sudo apt-get clean and sudo dpkg-reconfigure -all. But system seems frozen, but HDD light is working for more than 1 hour... any clues?
<jrib> ibere_SP: you don't want to reconfigure all of your packages
<yarmouk> guy I need help in compiling video card driver sources
<yarmouk> guys*
<mojtaba> reisio: ?
<reisio> mojtaba: hi
<yarmouk> can't find the ./configure file
<mojtaba> reisio: Hi, What information is omited?
<jrib> ibere_SP: you probably meant to do "dpkg --configure -a" which configures packages that are pending
<reisio> yarmouk: what package?
<rickb> hello, just lookin for some relatedish info.. anyone ever manually generated their webalizer logs? any idea how long this generally takes?
<jrib> !nvidia | yarmouk
<ubottu> yarmouk: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<reisio> mojtaba: I don't know, but it's omitted just the same
<ska> How can i surpress messages to dmesg: :[drm:atom_get_src_int] *ERROR* ATOM: fb read beyond scratch region:
<ska> ???
<ibere_SP> jrib, i tried that before, but got the same error messages with dependencies.
<mojtaba> reisio: You don't know???!!!!
<jrib> ibere_SP: you should pastebin the error messages
<yarmouk> reisio, http://packages.altlinux.org/en/Platform5/srpms/xorg-drv-sis671 this one
<reisio> mojtaba: no I don't know, you've omitted it
<jrib> ibere_SP: include input commands too
<mojtaba> reisio: What do you want to know?
<yarmouk> reisio, jrib sis671
<ibere_SP> jrib, the other system looks frozen... but HDD light is working for more than 1 hour. should i reboot?
<jrib> ibere_SP: I'm confused.  There are two systems?
<ibere_SP> jrib, i'm talking to you on my laptop. it's working fine. the problem is with lubuntu 12.10 at my desktop.
<haylo> normall install CD has option for booting to gnome desktop right ?
<reisio> yarmouk: doesn't necessarily need to be a configure file
<haylo> i dont want to dl the wrong thing :P
<jrib> ibere_SP: but you said you tried dpkg --configure -a and then tried something else?  What exactly did you do?
<reisio> mojtaba: it's not what I want to know, it's what you have to provide for anyone to help you
<reisio> haylo: out of what choices?
<mojtaba> reisio: That is all the information, there is nothing more than this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5790434/
<yarmouk> reisio, so where should i start the package does not contain installation instructions in readme file
<reisio> mojtaba: there's no such thing as hidden text
<yarmouk> here is the ls output
<yarmouk> ls
<yarmouk> autogen.sh  config.log        copying  Makefile     readme       stamp-h1
<yarmouk> ChangeLog   configure.ac      debian   Makefile.am  README.sgml
<yarmouk> config.h    configure.lineno  libtool  man
<FloodBot1> yarmouk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nintet> i edited fstab manually and i still do not have permissions to copy files to it
<ibere_SP> jrib, installed fresh lubuntu 12.10 and no problems. sudo apt-get update. sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. lost internet connection in the middle of something. system hang up. i rebooted. sudo apt-get clean. sudo dpkg --configure -a. lot's of error messages
<reisio> yarmouk: configure, make, make install
<ibere_SP> jrib, then i decided to try sudo dpkg-reconfigure --all. it's working for more than 1 hour now.
<yarmouk> reisio, I will try and come back
<haylo> normal install image, can boot into a live desktop correct ?
<ibere_SP> jrib, should it last more than 1 hour?
<yarmouk> reisio, it doesn't work i get the following  bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<ripplebit> guys chrome is having trouble pal]
<ripplebit> guys chrome is having trouble playing some videos on youtube
<nintet> what should my fstab entry for that disk look like?
<yarmouk> reisio,  and here is the ls output http://paste.ubuntu.com/5790475/
<wilee-nilee> nintet, There are ubuntu wiki's on fstab
<nintet> i was just on it
<nintet> and i did everything they talked about and it does not work
<reisio> yarmouk: ask ##linux what to do with configure.ac
<nintet> the disk mounts in the folder and i cant copy files to it
<yarmouk> reisio, thanx mate
<gordonjcp> yarmouk: there's not a script called "autogen.sh" or anything is there?
<yva> holstein, I tried a livecd for my problem with global menu and it works with the live cd. I checked the version nubers for the appmenu install and there are the same on the live cd and install
<wilee-nilee> nintet, pastebin your fstab and post it you will probably get help then.
<ripplebit> anyone know why chromium can't play some youtube videos?
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin > nintet
<ubottu> nintet, please see my private message
<nintet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5790495/
<dsan> I have a shitty graphical card, which one is better in GUI performance lubuntu or xubuntu?
<reisio> ripplebit: which one?
<ibere_SP> jrib, thank you for your help so far. need to to log off. be back later.:)
<ripplebit> reisio: Version 25.0.1364.160 Ubuntu 13.04 (25.0.1364.160-0ubuntu3)
<dsan> I mean xubuntu-desktop or lubuntu-desktop?
<Guest14223> Hello anyone know whether its safe to insatll ubuntu on the Samsung Series 7 17.3 model no. NP700Z7C?
<wilee-nilee> dsan, The chanell does not allow swearing
<ripplebit> reisio: when i uninstall/re-install, it seems to work for a bit, then breaks again
<reisio> ripplebit: sorry, which youtube video
<Guest14223> anyone :(
<reisio> Guest14223: safe?
<Guest14223> yeah there have been issues with the uefi
<Guest14223> causing the laptop to get bricked
<wilee-nilee> !uefi > Guest14223
<ubottu> Guest14223, please see my private message
<ripplebit> reisio: it depends. Some work, some dont. I imagine it may have something to do with incompatible formats, although im not sure how to test that theory
<reisio> Guest14223: why ask a question you know the answer to
<wilee-nilee> Guest14223, Not sure if you have seen that link.
<Guest14223> yeah i saw it
<nintet> what is the normal way to make a new linux partition and then add it to the system?
<nintet> i used Gparted
<Guest14223> i read that you can reinstall windows 8 with the bios option
<Guest14223> instead of uefi but is it still safe?
<wilee-nilee> Guest14223, So a ubuntu install bricked the computer that you did or just info on the web?
<DylanCl> So, I bought the laptop I'm on a year ago now, a month ago I smashed my screen by dropping it on the floor. I could still see a bit of the screen but since I used a second monitor, it didn't really matter. I had Ubuntu and Windows. I sent my laptop to a very good friend of me to fix the screen, he did, but he deleted Windows because it had the blue screen error. Now I'm stuck with Ubuntu and I really want to go back to Windows. When I do
<ofhs> Is it possible to make my USB mic work if there's no linux drivers for it?
<Guest14223> wilee-nilee, i have read about it on the internet and its a big issue with this model
<yarmouk> reisio, can't post in ##linux
<A1Recon> Is there a way to check traffic over my router?
<A1Recon> Wireshark??
<ofhs> The sound options recognizes it as an "input" and it apparently percieves volume in it (when i breathe into it the volume bar goes up http://i.imgur.com/W7s1uMM.png )
<ofhs> But I can't get it to work with Skype or any other voice recorder.
<ofhs> Anyone able to help?
<wilee-nilee> Guest14223, Check the date of this info, there was manufacturers tweaked UEFI that caused problems, I believe it has been remedied.
<yarmouk> A1Recon, not sure but I read once that DDWRT can help in that
<wilee-nilee> A manufacture*
<kostkon> ofhs, have you set it as the default input device in your sound prefs?
<ofhs> Yeah
<ofhs> It's the only input device
<Guest14223> wilee-nilee, yeah I called samsung and they said that they haven't fixed it.  The issue page for ubunu said that it has been fixed but im just worried that installing it will brick my laptop.
<kostkon> ofhs, then what's the problem exactly
<ofhs> kostkon: It doesn't work with Skype or anything else
<ofhs> kostkon: Also, when I close the sound manager and reopen it, it doesn't seem to recognize when I talk into it anymore
<kostkon> ofhs, have you test it in skype?
<ofhs> Yeah, it doesn't work/
<dsan> I have AMD E2-3200 APU graphic card and having trouble with ubuntu's unity. could anyone tell me if I need xubuntu-desktop or lubuntu-desktop to get a better GUI performance?
<kostkon> ofhs, hmm
<wilee-nilee> Guest14223, Understandable caution, I doubt this channel will get you a definitive answer though.
<kostkon> ofhs, the strange thing why is the only input device. where's the mic of your sound card
<kostkon> damn
<compdoc> dsan, have you tried installing the latest amd drivers?
<kostkon> ofhs, pressed enter too soo. the strange thing is that it's the only input device
<Guest14223> wilee-nilee, yeah thanks for your time though. Do you know of any channel that could help?
<ofhs> kostkon: I dunno, nothing else shows up, so it could just be hidden on the list?
<kostkon> ofhs, hmm. you could check the output of  aplay -l
<wilee-nilee> Guest14223, I can't think of any the problem in general has a small signature in the sense of how many people have run into this. I would start a thread at the ubuntu forums for feedback.
<wilee-nilee> as well anyway
<Guest14223> wilee-nilee, alright thanks!
<kostkon> ofhs, you could also reset your pulseaudio and see if that will sort it out, by that i mean make your onboard mic to appear
<ofhs> kostkon: This is the result of that http://pastebin.com/N1J1K5m6
<dsan> compdoc, it had radeon driver (3.5 kernel), then I installed fglrx, but the desktop is still slow. do you have any suggestion to increase graphic card's performance?
<ofhs> How do I reset my pulseaudio?
<wilee-nilee> Guest14223, Good luck, you could go virtual in the mean time just to have the OS.
<kostkon> ofhs, if you want to consider that option, then you'll need to delete your ~/.pulse folder, logout and log back in
<kostkon> ofhs, are you on a laptop
<ofhs> kostkon: Nope
<nintet> here i am asking you guys about simple commands won't work on my system and i dont even have python installed
<kostkon> ofhs, desktop with an onboard sound card, which i assume you havent disabled
<nintet> Xubuntu is really stripped down
<Slendermang> Hi, could anyone help me out? I'm have a 2nd HDD that im trying to get it to automount. I cant set permissions on it for my other pcs to access files as I assume it is because of the fuseblk filesystem it has currently.
<nintet> Slendermang, same exact problem here
<dsan> is it correct command to remove unity on 12.10 "sudo apt-get remove unity unity-2d unity-2d-panel unity-2d-spread unity-asset-pool unity-services unity-lens-files unity-lens-music unity-lens-applications gir1.2-unity-5.0 unity-common indicator-sound indicator-power indicator-appmenu libindicator7 indicator-application indicator-datetime indicator-messages libnux-2.0-0 nux-tools libunity-misc4 unity-2d-common"
<reisio> Slendermang: chown -R user:user /mnt/pnt
<dunhamds> I downloaded a plugin for google audio and video calls but the bin file, whin I click on it, does nothing. Can anyone help make sense of this for a total n00b?
<reisio> dunhamds: running from a terminal might yield more information
<crond> dunhamds, chmod +x the plugin, then ./blah_plugin.bin from terminal
<dunhamds> reisio.. I'm not even sure what that means :/
<Slendermang> Reisio, I already have permissions to acess files/folders but I can't seem to give other usergroups permissions
<Slendermang> The drive doesnt automatically mount on launch and such I dont think I can give other computers/usergroups permissions without having it do so
<Slendermang> I was wondering on how the fstab should be propperly written for a 2nd drive as its kind of overwhelming for me, never used Linux prior
<ofhs> kostkon: So is my best bet to try resetting my pulseaudio thing then?
<reisio> Slendermang: same as first, only ending in 0 0
<Slendermang> reisio, Ok I'll give that a try thanks :)
<reisio> man fstab has the details
<eowyn113> hi
<eowyn113> I'm running on xubuntu, my mouse doesn't work and I don't find my xorg.conf
<reisio> hi baby
<reisio> eowyn113: xorg.conf isn't usually present by default anymore
<reisio> eowyn113: is it a mouse or a touchpad?
<eowyn113> a mouse. pc desktop
<reisio> eowyn113: usb?
<eowyn113> yes
<reisio> try another port?
<eowyn113> yes. when bios is running the light is on nd it goes off when xubuntu is booting
<reisio> this is xubuntu 12?
<eowyn113> yes xubuntu 12 lts
<reisio> what kind of keyboard layout?
<eowyn113> layout = how it's connected to computer ?
<reisio> eowyn113: no, like where the keys are
<eowyn113> azerty french
<nintet> i cant mount any disks with read write permissions and i need help!!
<nintet> Xubuntu 12.04
<nintet> i have looked over this thread for the last hour http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<reisio> eowyn113: I'd probably guess some keyboard layout mismatch first
<reisio> eowyn113: perhaps #ubuntu-fr might have some clues
<yva> Nobody to help with the globalmenu selectively not working?
<eowyn113>  #ubuntu-fr is kinda dead. maybe on forum
<reisio> maybe
<reisio> it's Saturday :)
<Slendermang> I just tried to mount the drive and got this, "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail  or so" The filesystem for the drive is HPFS/NTFS/exFAT, what should the type option be in fstab?
<Slendermang> I believe ntfs-3g ?
<Slendermang> Yep that worked, awnsered my own question. Thanks for the help earlier reisio
<morning> Running Precise, I have my sys.log and kern.log filling up to gigabyte sizes. (Seems to be this issue or one like it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/883646.) But -- the present problem -- I've deleted both those files, but the space doesn't seem reclaimed. I assume they're hiding somewhere, but I can't find them. So my system has 0 space left. What can I do?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 883646 in linux (Ubuntu) ""ERROR no room on ep ring" fills up syslog and hard disk in minutes" [Undecided,Invalid]
<wheatthin> morning, you can use logrotate to manage them
<morning> Whetthin: How do I do that?
<vasil4> I'm looking for hire for btc someone who'll make a customized set up
<wheatthin> morning, sudo apt-get install logrotate
<morning> whetthin: Thank you. Will try.
<rudy-993> Hello everybody
<morning> wheatthin: Meanwhile, though, I'm out of space. I'm thinking those files I deleted must still be hidden somewhere. Wil logrotate help me with that too?
<wheatthin> rudy-993, did you have a question?
<wheatthin> morning, well you can cd /var/log and ls -lh to see which ones are largest
<morning> wheatthin: Thank you. Will try.
<morning> gopis108
<rudy-993> weatthin i just wanted to introduce myself
<mojtaba> reisio: I found the answer
<anonnumberanon> if some of you can remember I tried to install on a no-usb-boot machine yesterday. I bought RW DVDs today and will try that now.
<mojtaba> reisio: If you want to know also
<mojtaba>  grep -E -o "\b[a-zA-Z0-9.-]+@[a-zA-Z0-9.-]+\.[a-zA-Z0-9.-]+\b" filename.txt
<wheatthin> rudy-993, no need.. this is for support.. if you wanna chat, go here #ubuntu-offtopic  they'll more than welcome the chat as long as it's g rated ;)
<rudy-993> ok, sorry for disturbing
<anonnumberanon> And I have a quick question about burning speeds for install DVD. Should I be concerned about them? Will be burning this 4X DVD from a Thinkpad T420..
<wheatthin> rudy-993, not disturbing at all.. it's just people are picky about offtopic conversations
<morning> weatthin: Apt-get says I already have the latest version of logrotate installed. ls -lh shows a new syslog of reasonable size and no kernel.log.
<wheatthin> morning, did you go into /var/log and see which ones are the large ones?
<morning> weaththin: Yes, there are no large ones. Sys.log and kernel.logo used to be 4 GB each, but I deleted them.
<wheatthin> morning, alrighty, well in /etc/logrotate, I believe you can set a size limit or how often to rotate them
<brian_petersen> How do I remove the application grouping in the alt+tab switcher?
<wheatthin> brian_petersen, is this gnome 3?
<brian_petersen> wheatthin: unity
<wheatthin> hmm
<morning> weaththin: Unclear how to do that. (I'm not very techy.) The help mentions an option "-f, --force" but doesn't say more on how to use them (and indicates a <configfile>).
<wheatthin> brian_petersen, http://askubuntu.com/questions/218589/disable-alt-tab-switcher-grouping-by-script-or-command   check that out
<aamer> hello room im having a problem with deluge, and the deluge room is almost dead. can anyone help me?
<wheatthin> morning, using sudo gedit /etc/logrotate  will open an editor with root privs to edit the config file
<wheatthin> !ask | aamer
<ubottu> aamer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wheatthin> brian_petersen, compiz manager options will also help disable it i believe
<aamer> ubottu wheatthin sorry for this one but I really suffered from talking to myself for more than 24 hours, so sorry again but I had to, anyway now I'm trying to run deluged (daemon) and I followed this tutorial http://dev.deluge-torrent.org/wiki/UserGuide/InitScript/Ubuntu%2011.04%2B%20%28Upstart%20Job%29
<ubottu> aamer: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aamer> well ubottu bots are becoming a lot more intelligent than many people.
<wheatthin> aamer, cause people program them ;0
<brian_petersen> wheatthin: Yeah, I am looking through the ccsm right now, I am trying to figure out where to enable the static switcher, but I have yet to find it. I think it's hidden or disabled by default.
<aamer> ubottu you guessed, I'm angry
<ubottu> aamer: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<syntroPi> lol
<aamer> wheatthin cuz people program them when they're not mad (like I am now)
<aamer> ubottu shutdown
<wheatthin> aamer, can you see if deluge is in /etc/init.d
<aamer> wheatthin it's not there
<syntroPi> he is using upstart so its  /etc/init/deluged.conf
<wheatthin> aamer, that tutorial describes how to start it and put it in the startup
<wheatthin> ahh my bad
<aamer> wheatthin it shouldn't be there
<aamer> yes wheatthin
<aamer> wheatthin I followed the tutorial
<aamer> now I can't get to the web ui
<aamer> although i could in the beginning
<syntroPi> aamer,  would be helpfull if you could describe a problem at least once
<aamer> I don't understand what I'm doing
<Magicarp> The window manager still loads but Unity has stopped. Here is my XSession error log http://pastebin.com/MpMP0gDj
<aamer> syntroPi I can't reach the web ui, and i don't know whether the process is running or not, totally lost
<wheatthin> aamer, ps aux | grep deluge
<aamer> wheatthin just please let me understand this step, deluged with d is the daemon name so why should I type deluge?
<morning> weatthin: Okay, I see a sample config file at http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/man8/logrotate.8.html. I assume what I should do is add two entries, one for kern.log and the other for sys.log. And for options I've put  "rotate 2," "daily" and "size 100k," followed by "postrotate" and (next line) " /usr/bin/killall -HUP syslogd". Does this seem right?
<syntroPi> because its a substring then
<syntroPi> aamer does it show anything running
<wheatthin> aamer, because you're asking to see what running processes
<wheatthin> in this incident, deluge or deluged
<stef1a> Somehow Unity broke under 13.04 for me. I've almost got it working again -- my remaining problem is that Dash and the tool-bar don't show, and I can
<wheatthin> morning, rgr :)
<aamer> root@ubesktop:/etc/init.d# ps aux | grep deluge
<stef1a> 't cycle between windows with alt + tab. Also, in ccsm, when I enable Ubuntu Unity Plugin, the next time I run ccsm, it's automatically disabled.
<aamer> deluge    1606  2.1  0.4  50232 15796 ?        Ssl  22:26   1:10 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/deluged -d -l /var/log/deluge/daemon.log -L warning
<aamer> root      4020  0.0  0.0   4388   808 pts/3    S+   23:20   0:00 grep --color=auto deluge
<wheatthin> aamer, see, it's running
<wheatthin> aamer, to see what it's doing check /var/log/delug/daemon.log
<wheatthin> /var/log/deluge/daemon.log
<morning> wheatthin: Okay. Will try this. Thank you very much for your help!
<Magicarp> stef1a I'm having issues with unity on raring too. Everything was fine until two days ago when some packages got updated
<stef1a> Magicarp: same exact thing happened to me. Everything was working fine until ~two days ago.
<aamer> OMG I did this many times it has nothing to do with the problem
<syntroPi> aamer, what does "sudo  netstat -lptu | grep 1606" show you?
<aamer> [WARNING ] 22:26:49 torrentmanager:630 Unable to update state file to a compatible version: list index out of range
<wheatthin> aamer, in the config file does it state whether or not the webui is running/
<aamer> [WARNING ] 22:26:49 torrentmanager:733 Unable to load fastresume file: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/var/lib/deluge/.config/del$
<stef1a> anyone know why Unity stopped working in 13.04, and why ccsm doesn't allow Ubuntu Unity Plugin to be enabled?
<morning> Weatthin: Oh, but one more thing: I still have no space. I assume the problem is that my previously deleted sys.log and kern.log are still lurking somewhere unseen. How to find and get rid of them?
<aamer> Usage: grep [OPTION]... PATTERN [FILE]...
<aamer> Try `grep --help' for more information.
<syntroPi> aamer sure you typed that correctly?
<Guest73575> hi any chance any one could point me in the right direction ? ..... im looking to extend my desktop but i can only mirror it on ubuntu studio, any help would be grand
<wheatthin> morning, here's the syntax http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/find-large-files-linux/
<aamer> wheatthin what config file
<syntroPi> aamer                                sudo netstat -lptu | grep 1606
<morning> weatthin: Thank you.
<michael87> I'm tryying to find some colored windows themes for ubuntu other then light grey, dark grey, black, and various blue for gtk3. I've tried metacity themes and emerald but they leg ubuntu 13.04 or at least in live mode. Please help
<brian_petersen> I installed the tint2 package and I am trying to run tint2conf, but it says to install the tint2 package to get that binary. Anybody know how to get that particular binary?
<michael87> I am the colored a day type person. red, blue, and green
<syntroPi> aamer, that should show you the open ports of PID 1606 which seems to be your deluged (seen in ps -aux | grep deluge)
<Magicarp> Unity has suddenly stopped working although the window manger still does. Here is my XSession error log http://pastebin.com/MpMP0gDj
<aamer> syntroPi ok should i paste that here?
<MadsRC> I have disabled recursive DNS for my bind DNS server, but then my clients can't resolve domains anymore. Shouldn't the Ubuntu BIND9 package enable iterative dns when recursion is disabled?
<wheatthin> aamer, use pastebin
<syntroPi> aamer your deluged gets a different pid everytime you stop and start it : so if you havent stopped it meanwhile copy and paste that in a terminal and see which port is open
<anonnumberanon> http://www.wikihow.com/Burn-ISO-Files-to-DVD
<aamer> syntroPi I got a few ports open but this has nothing to do with the web ui
<wheatthin> anonnumberanon, may we help you?
<syntroPi> aamer which ports are open?
<anonnumberanon> wheaties, too late
<wheatthin> brb
<benedikt> my ATI 5750 card is slower with both fglrx og fglrx-updates than with the radeon driver. is this common?
<airtonix> aamer: read your messages here and peoples attempt to help you. 1. have you run deluge-web too ? 2. pastebin the contents of your /etc/init/deluge-web.conf 3. pastebin the output of sudo ls -al /var/lib/deluge
<savio> Hi all
<ethereal> hows it going
<airtonix> aamer: have you tried stooping both the deluge daemn and the deluge web service? sudo service deluge-web stop && sudo service deluge-web start
<airtonix> aamer: and finally my opinionated point of view is that if you
<airtonix> aamer: 1. if you're not sure what you're doing you should follow the instructions very carefully 2. I wouldn't use torrents anyway.
<Forty> Greetings.
<anonnumberanon> YES! the laptop booted from DVD
<Forty> How to convert a .bin file in a .run file? HPLIP
<Forty> chmod -x?
<Forty> no, its not.
<Forty> How to convert a .bin file in a .run file?
<anonnumberanon> proceedinh to play Zelda's theme song because best victory song.
<benedikt> Forty: what are you trying to accomplish?
<benedikt> do you have a .bin file that you want to execute (run)?
<Forty> benedikt: Yes. I already did: bash ./file.bin. Happened that I got an error.
<savio> ethereal: fine I guess :)
<Forty> Was executed wrong. I would like to convert it to install HPLIP
<Saiki> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<BluesKaj> fory there's no need to convert , just /nameof.bin in the terminal
<Saiki> ok.. no one in there.. go figure.. lol
<Saiki> anyone able to type in japanese, I'm missing a letter I can't find
<DJones> Forty: Is there a reason you're not using the hplip in the repo's?
<Forty> DJones: Don't work fomr me. I've a new HP printer. i need from the official website.
<DJones> Forty: ok, was making sure, sometimes people don't realise its in the repo's, I had to do the same for my HP printer
<_dual>  exit
<BlueEagle> Forty: To make a file executable you need to `chmod a+x filename`
<Forty> BlueEagle: Thank you.
<BlueEagle> Forty: The parameter a indicates all and +x is add execution rights
<Forty> Tryin'
<BlueEagle> Forty: Fore more info: man chmod
<Forty> BlueEagle: Ok.
<BluesKaj> Forty, http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-execute-a-run-or-bin-file-in-ubuntu#.UcYNvKClc3g
<Forty> BluesKaj: Thank you.
<BluesKaj> Forty, np , hope it works for you
<Kelsey_Belsey> I was wondering, what's a good editing program like photoshop? Nick119119 Sent me. Please and thank you.
<clue_h> Gimp?
<primeras> hi all. Sorry my English isn't very well. I want to use this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/php5
<primeras> Is it safe?
<Kelsey_Belsey> I've dealt with gimp, it's not as good as photoshop in my opinion.
<clue_h> Photoshop is good, i think linux distros are catching up with photoediting etc though. Have you tried inkscape
<clue_h> depends on what level of work you do
<holstein> !ppa | primeras
<ubottu> primeras: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Kelsey_Belsey> I'll give it a try. Thanks.
<holstein> "good" is a matter of opinion.. the GIMP does what it does quite well
<clue_h> True, I use gimp personally
<Kelsey_Belsey> I mostly like, do anime pictures and change everything. Like hair, eyes, background. Everything. Even draw in things.
<holstein> if you want or expect photoshop you should use it.. otherwise, you will surely be dissapointed, since only photoshop is photoshop
<Kelsey_Belsey> Well, I mean, I guess I could try to make gimp better with my photoshop experience.
<Kelsey_Belsey> I'm just use to all the photoshop stuff.
<MonkeyDust> Kelsey_Belsey  I havent followed, are you a developer?
<mchlbhm> I just installed Ubuntu 12.04.2 amd64, did dist-upgrade and tried to play a DVD. I selected movie player, but it didn't work. How could I fix this?
<Kelsey_Belsey> I wanted to know a program on here that works like photoshop.
<clue_h> You could it has tools that are similar, i've used both and filtering and with  layering is easy to transfer what you know
<holstein> !dvd | mchlbhm
<ubottu> mchlbhm: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BlueEagle> mchlbhm: In what manner did it "not work"?
<gordonjcp> Kelsey_Belsey: "works like" Photoshop would be Photoshop
<Kelsey_Belsey> Well, I heard that it doesn't work on ubuntu.
<gordonjcp> Kelsey_Belsey: nope
<holstein> Kelsey_Belsey: photoshop is photoshop.. gimp is what folks use to do what you are mentioning.. try it.. its in the repos, and free of charge to try and use
<gordonjcp> Kelsey_Belsey: there is a graphic editor calld gimp which has similar principles
<mchlbhm> Movie player hung
<gordonjcp> Kelsey_Belsey: there was a set of patches called "gimpshop" that tried to make the menus look like photoshop
<Kelsey_Belsey> Well, I have used gimp in the past, then I upgraded to photoshop and never looked back.
<Kelsey_Belsey> That would help a lot.
<gordonjcp> that was a pretty stupid idea, and I think the project died
<Forty> I'm running a bin file in the terminal and HPLIP setup ask me for the root's password. I put it and crash. Stop.
<Kelsey_Belsey> Well, I heard from people that photoshop was better, and I think it is. But my knowledge of editing was very little when I had gimp and got better with photoshop.
<gordonjcp> Kelsey_Belsey: for suitable values of "better"
<gordonjcp> I prefer using gimp to photoshop because I don't know photoshop very well
<gordonjcp> Kelsey_Belsey: frankly, if you want photoshop use photoshop, and buy a mac
<gordonjcp> Kelsey_Belsey: there's no point going with anything else, if that's what you actually *need*
<clue_h> I started with photoshop a while back from version 4, then i moved to linux and tried gimp and found i could do alot still, but it took some time to learn
<Kelsey_Belsey> Well, I can get use to gimp again, it's not a problem.
<Kelsey_Belsey> If I can't get it on here, I can manage.
<Wobbo> Any tips? 'AMD Catalyst Control Center (Administrative)' won't work. I am using 'amdxdg-su -c amdcccle' true terminal, then i get a new terminal minal asking for my password. Then it doesn't matter if I put a richt password or not, that terminal wont show any AMD Catalyst... I have used the logical way, 'sudo amdcccle' but that won't save any installations or anything.
<HeadcaseFargone> Hi all.  Any RAID experts happen to be around?
<MonkeyDust> !ask | HeadcaseFargone
<ubottu> HeadcaseFargone: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wheatthin> Wobbo, how'd you install the ati drivers?
<BlueEagle> HeadcaseFargone: Software/hardware or hybrid raid?
<HeadcaseFargone> I'm looking to upgrade from 11.04 to 12.04 but am currently running a software RAID5 array and have read many users having issues with arrays not building properly after an upgrade.  I was wondering if I simply ran 12.04 from a USB stick to test this, is there any danger to the integrity of the data on that array?
<gordonjcp> HeadcaseFargone: not if you mount it read-only
<MonkeyDust> HeadcaseFargone  you would have to go via 12.10
<HeadcaseFargone> Why 12.10?
<MonkeyDust> 11.10, even
<BlueEagle> HeadcaseFargone: The raid should not need to be rebuilt. It does however depend on how you have set up the raid. You do want to generate a raid configuration file so that you do not rely on the auto configuration.
<MonkeyDust> HeadcaseFargone  you cannot go directly from 11.04 to 12.04, or it must be a fresh install
<HeadcaseFargone> I believe it's simply using the built-in Disk Utility.  It's been a while, but I remember running gparted at the command line and then doing something in the Disk Utility GUI.
<BlueEagle> HeadcaseFargone: The safest thing in all cases is to refresh your backup set before altering the OS.
<BlueEagle> HeadcaseFargone: If the data is irreplacable then RAID is no substitute for a good backup scheme.
<HeadcaseFargone> I understand.  It wouldn't be the end of the world if I lost it, but it would suck a bit.
<vivi> hi
<HeadcaseFargone> Your raid configuration file sounds like what I'm looking for.  Looking into that now.
<HeadcaseFargone> Is the configuration file generated through mdadm?
<BlueEagle> HeadcaseFargone: https://raid.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/RAID_setup#Saving_your_RAID_configuration
<savio> Is it  possible to get kernel 3.5 for ubuntu 13.04
<HeadcaseFargone> Excellent, thank you
<MonkeyDust> savio  13.04 has 3.8, start from the beginning, why do you want 3.5, maybe there's a different solution for your issue
<zham> Hello! How are you?
<zham> I have a doubt, does have any good software/script that could help me to configure a new kernel for Ubuntu 13.04?
<cgtdk> zham: Pleasantries are unnecessary
<zham> cgtdk: Ok.
<contrapunctus> ubottu - Ping
<ubottu> ping has no aliases - added by Hobbsee on 2006-07-11 15:58:48 - last edited by jussi on 2012-11-14 08:33:52
<savio> MonkeyDust: changing brightness on my ubuntu laptop system freezes
<zham> cgtdk: So... do u know any sw/script that help to config a kernel?
<Wobbo> I installed it using the ubuntu 'Software & Updates' thing. \
<cgtdk> zham: I don't know much about anything, sorry
<zham> cgtdk: Ok, no problem.
<MonkeyDust> Wobbo  define 'it'
<savio> Its solved acpi_backlight=vendor solved my problem on quental kernel but its not working with raring kernel
<deanclkclk> hello folks..having an issue with ubuntu running sudo su
<HeadcaseFargone> BlueEagle   From what I'm reading mdadm.conf is automatically generated when you create an array, and that file does indeed exist in /etc/mdadm/ but editing it it doesn't appear to really contain any information about my array.
<deanclkclk> -> /etc/sudoers: /etc/sudoers.d too many open files near line 29
<deanclkclk> no valid sudoers sources found, quitting. unable to initialize policy plugin
<HeadcaseFargone> No device information or anything.  Do I need to manually run the command to generate it?
<zykotick9> deanclkclk: don't do "sudo su"!  use "sudo -i" if you _must_ (and you probably don't)
<Flannel> deanclkclk: Have you manually edited your sudoers file (recently)?
<deanclkclk> zykotick9: I am trying to do a nano .desktop and save it
<deanclkclk> it seems I need to be root user to do it
<deanclkclk> Flannel: no
<wheatthin> dean, use sudo nano .desktop
<ethereal> installing ubuntu on parallels 7, wish me luck
<Flannel> deanclkclk: `sudo nano` works fine, by the way, but that's not related to your problem.
<deanclkclk> I know but, when I try to do cntrl+x -> access denied
<Flannel> deanclkclk: not if you use sudo.  and ctrl-o is write, ctrl-x is quit.
<deanclkclk> ahh I see
<wheatthin> Flannel, it'll also work with cntrl+x, it'll ask to rewrite the file
<Wobbo> is the easy way, just enter one of the two options.
<Flannel> wheatthin: yes, but that's quitting, not saving.
<savio> Is it  possible to get kernel 3.5 for ubuntu 13.04
<deanclkclk> Flannel: when I run sudo nano I get the same error
<wheatthin> Flannel, it's closing, not quiting, and upon quitting it asks to re-write the file, and asks for the file name if there had been changes made
<Prock81> where do i begin to get my 3D drivers, what command to tell what i need
<deanclkclk> about too many oepn file line 29
<wheatthin> deanclkclk, can you paste line 29?
<Flannel> deanclkclk: right, that's what you should do instead of sudo su (once resolved), but your issue is a separate problem.
<deanclkclk> I will pastie the /ec/sudoers.d
<wheatthin> deanclkclk, comment #includedir /etc/sudoers.d
<wheatthin> in /etc/sudoers
<Wobbo> http://imagebin.org/262210
<savio> Anyone
<wheatthin> Wobbo, .. and do you mean not saving settings in catalyst? what type of settings?
<deanclkclk> what can I use to edit it?
<wheatthin> deanclkclk, nano
<wilee-nilee> savio, Non stock kernels are not really supported, however someone may help you, just a heads up really, any details as to why might help.
<deanclkclk> yeah but, I will get the same error about line 29
<wheatthin> deanclkclk, you can always pop in the livedvd and edit it from there
<savio> MonkeyDust: changing brightness on my ubuntu laptop system freezes
<deanclkclk> :S
<savio> acpi_backlight=vendor solved my problem on quental kernel but its not working with raring kernel
<deanclkclk> live dvd
<deanclkclk> oh god
<wheatthin> deanclkclk, ehh or
<deanclkclk> but, why is it saying too many open files near line 29
<wheatthin> deanclkclk, su root
<Prock81> hey guys dont mean to sound pushy but i got to take off on a sail boat today, my laptop has built in gps, i got software, but i need 3D support for my app, to laggy
<deanclkclk> what's the default password for root?
<savio> wilee-nilee: I know they are not supported but I think this is only my option
<deanclkclk> @ wheatthin
<wheatthin> deanclkclk, there is no default password for root.. it's randomly generated
<savio> wilee-nilee:  changing kernel will break any application installed ,I don't think so
<deanclkclk> yeah because, it's asking me for a password
<wheatthin> deanclkclk, in the case, you'll have to boot the livedvd
<Prock81> my laptop has intel and ninvidia hardware
<wilee-nilee> savio, Cool, just wanted to make sure knew why there may had been little response. ;)
<wilee-nilee> possibly why anyway
<deanclkclk> I don't even have a live cd
<Prock81> deanclkclk "sudo su" put ur current pass , then "passwd root" to change it
<deanclkclk> i am running ubuntu through virtualbox
<wheatthin> deanclkclk, how did you install it in the first place?
<wheatthin> Prock81, sudo isn't working
<deanclkclk> .iso image..it's running from virtual box wheat
<wheatthin> ehh well then use the iso image duh
<wheatthin> same concept
<deanclkclk> but, then I'll have to reinstall the app
<Prock81> deanclkclk "sudoedit"
<wheatthin> no..
<mwmisner> hello! I am having an issue with installing anything (via apt-get)  on an ubuntu 12.10 server (terminal only). does anyone have any resources that could lead t a solution to the following error? "Errors were encountered while processing:  linux-image-extra-3.5.0-34-generic  linux-image-generic  linux-generic"
<wheatthin> when you boot, select "try"
<deanclkclk> Prock81: how does that work ?
<savio> wilee-nilee:  I like ubuntu 13.04 its GUI is smooth that's why I want quental kernal
<Prock81> if someone help me, i help u
<wheatthin> Prock81, was it working to begin with/
<Prock81> no
<Prock81> i need 3d support
<wheatthin> no kidding.
<Flannel> Prock81: Please don't recommend that people set a root password.  Thanks.
<wheatthin> Prock81, did you install the drivers?
<prahlad> need some help with python. anyone willing to help ?
<Prock81> i need to know where to begin to get the drivers i need
<savio> Anyone?
<wheatthin> Prock81, use software update
<prahlad> import pickle
<prahlad> from pickle import *
<prahlad> if __name__ == "__main__":
<prahlad>     t=[1,2,3,4]
<prahlad>     print "type",t
<FloodBot1> prahlad: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<prahlad>     s = pickle.dumps(t)
<wheatthin> Prock81, http://askubuntu.com/questions/305719/nvidia-x-server-sudo-nvidia-config-does-not-generate-a-working-xorg-config
<Prock81> updates dont have it
<wheatthin> yes it does.
<MonkeyDust> prahlad  ask in #python
<IdleOne> Prock81: look for Additional Drivers in Software Center
<Prock81> how
<wheatthin> check out the link I sent you Prock81
<mwmisner> @prock81 not sure if this is helpful but if you are using the optimus, a good place to start for the drivers would be  the bumble bee drivers, http://bumblebee-project.org/
<IdleOne> Prock81: by running the Software Center and looking for Additional drivers
<Baribal_> Hi. Shell noob question, how do I ls only non-directories?
<Prock81> someone helped me before , they took me to a direct link to a particulre file on the ninvida site
<Prock81> and that fixed it
<Prock81> but i dont remember what
<wheatthin> Prock81, if it was previously installed from the site you'll have to uninstall it first
<Prock81> Baribal_ man ls
<Prock81> $man ls
<Baribal_> Prock81, I'm noob, but not so noob as not to read man pages before asking questions that basic. :)
<Baribal_> If it's in there, I'm blind to it.
<MonkeyDust> Baribal_  beginner, not noob or n00b
<Baribal_> Okay, newbie. :)
<wheatthin> same difference MonkeyDust
<wheatthin> ;0
<Baribal_> wheatthin, to split the hair into four equal parts: http://v.cdn.cad-comic.com/comics/cad-20060823-d025d.jpg
<wheatthin> same thing. just gamers try to act cool and spell it differently
<wheatthin> anywho..
<wheatthin> Prock81,
<Prock81> do what
<wheatthin> i think you need to use the .run file you used to install the nvidia drivers in the first place
<Prock81> spwll what
<wheatthin> and run it with   --uninstall option
<Prock81> i can say but not spell ninvidea
<wheatthin> nvidia
<Prock81> oooh
<guntbert> wheatthin: Prock81 back to support please
<wheatthin> guntbert, no kidding, what do you think I'm doing?
<Magicarp> I downloaded my steam games on a 32bit installation of ubuntu. I plan to re-install ubuntu but this time use 64bit. Can I still run my games or do I have to re-download them?
<wheatthin> Magicarp, you have to redownload them.
<wheatthin> as the install directory requires them to be empty.. I tried just recently
<savio> Anyone?
<daftykins> Magicarp: most of the games will probably be 32-bit. just try them! :)
<Magicarp> In that case I may just stick to 32bits. There's no massive performance gain stepping up to 64 right?
<wheatthin> daftykins, in order for them to show up in steamapps, they must be reinstalled
<wheatthin> Magicarp, just being able to use highmem
<daftykins> wheatthin: not if you keep the cache.
<Yonderfork> Is this a good place for me to ask for help?
<wheatthin> here, Yonderfork
<daftykins> Magicarp: it's more about addressing more RAM
<daftykins> Yonderfork: yes ask away on one line please
<Yonderfork> Ok, so I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 off of a live CD, and when I try to plug it into the S-Video the display goes wack.
<wheatthin> Yonderfork, why using s-video on livecd/
<kepler_> What hardware?
<Magicarp> I do have 8GB of ram. If I use pae then the games will use all my ram right?
<Yonderfork> I'll check. It's fairly old.
<savio> How do I get kernel 3.5 ?
<wheatthin> Magicarp, no, it'll just allow you to use your ram, but 32bit addressing still applies
<daftykins> Magicarp: a single program might not be able to use a lot, but that'll be fine yeah
<nineteen67comet> Hi all .. I'm looking for a way to use a bash script or something to limit the time my boys are logged in. (right now I ssh in, start screen and do shutdown -r 60 so they each have an hour) .. ideas?
<MonkeyDust> savio  start here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/
<Spec-Chum> well, that's my new custom Ubuntu all set up with KDE using the minimal CD.  Or as I like to call it, Arch without the hassle :D
<daftykins> nineteen67comet: why not have that run as a login script on their user accounts so it's auto timed?
<daftykins> nineteen67comet: create it as a script in the home dir maybe, then add it as a startup application
<nineteen67comet> daftykins: they aren't admins on the account so they'd need sudo shutdown ---- .. wouldnt' they?
<deanclkclk> I am trying to press "printscr" on my laptop to do a screen shot
<daftykins> nineteen67comet: oh, true.
<deanclkclk> why isn't ubuntu firing the save .png dialog?
<daftykins> deanclkclk: sure it's not an 'Fn' key given it's a laptop?
<savio> MonkeyDust: I know kernel compilation I just want deb package for 3.5 kernel i think kernel PPA might help but they don't have ubuntu patches will installing this will OK
<nineteen67comet> deanclkclk: shouldn't hitting the prt scrn button or alt+prt scrn create a screenshot to your clip board?
<deanclkclk> I press the prt scrn button nothing happens
<wheatthin> deanclkclk, it saves the image to your ~/Pictures folder
<deanclkclk> foudn it thanks
<nineteen67comet> wheatthin: ditto to deanclkclk
<deanclkclk> http://tinypic.com/r/2m4zyx2/5
<MonkeyDust> savio  scroll down, is this useful... don't forget to backup, first     http://techpp.com/2012/07/23/download-linux-kernel-3-5/
<MonkeyDust> savio  i guess a lot of features won't be available anymore in 13.04, if you use an older kernel
<daftykins> deanclkclk: so are you asking about that error?
<deanclkclk> wrong irc but, sure
<savio> MonkeyDust:  what features ? Can you name few I care more about security of my system
<MonkeyDust> savio  i can't, just be careful
<daftykins> deanclkclk: ah nah i was just going to say a ruby chan might be more appropriate :D
<savio> MonkeyDust:  thanks for your help
<savio> I will be careful if anything goes wrong I can still get back to my old kernal
<wheatthin> savio, ehh.. i'd be sure on that
<HeadcaseFargone> Can anyone help me with this mdadm.conf file?  Looking at mine it doesn't appear to contain any information about my RAID5 array that's been running for the past year or so.  I tried the "mdadm --detail --scan >> /etc/mdadm.conf" command, but now it only has "https://raid.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/RAID_setup#Saving_your_RAID_configuration" for information on the array.  I was under the impression
<HeadcaseFargone> it would have individual dev IDs for the component drives.
<HeadcaseFargone> Err, that obviously didn't paste properly
<HeadcaseFargone> "ARRAY /dev/md/0 metadata=1.2 name=MediaNew:0
<rickb> http://99chan.org/99/src/135918275840.jpg
<rickb> oops
<kyconquers> I followed the guide https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/openldap-server.html#openldap-server-replication to set up a master/slave replication, but now my consumer is logging the error <got search entry without Sync State control> and is not up to date.
<kyconquers> is this a problem on my provider's configs or on the consumer's?
<holstein> kyconquers: is the error valid? is it up to date?
<kyconquers> holstein, the consumer is not up to date
<anonnumberanon> can't install flashplugin-installer and error says "Could not apply changes, Fix broken packages first!" 13.04
<holstein> kyconquers: how about updating it?
<kyconquers> it has not pulled any of the ous inerOrgPersons or the groups from the provider
<holstein> anonnumberanon: you need help fixing them? you can run sudo apt-get update in a terminal and share the exact error
<kyconquers> holstein, do I have to update it manually?
<anonnumberanon> holstein, thanks I will
<area51pilot> i cant browse a Windows network in 13.04 x64 ... any possible help here?
<holstein> kyconquers: i dont use the product.. but if the error message is 'its out of date', and it is.. id just try and get it up to date
<anonnumberanon> holstein, ah, it would seem the password I set does not work for super user
<holstein> area51pilot: can you ping the machine? is it a firewall issue? what i do is go backwards.. i make windows connect to my ssh shares on linux
<area51pilot> yes
<kyconquers> holstein, the whole point of it is that is should pull any and all update though. it should make itself a copy of that information.
<area51pilot> i get Unable to mount location: Failed to retrieve share list from server: No such file or directory
<area51pilot> ive had this issue in past releases
<area51pilot> cant seem to fix it this time
<holstein> kyconquers: well, if its out of date, its out of date.. wehre do you get this product? do "they" provide support?
<area51pilot> I can browse a Windows domain but not a local home workgroup anymore
<holstein> area51pilot: try gigolo..
<holstein> !info gigolo
<ubottu> gigolo (source: gigolo): frontend to manage connections to remote filesystems using GIO/GVfs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1+dfsg-1 (raring), package size 143 kB, installed size 753 kB
<holstein> area51pilot: could be you just dont have the samba packages you need
<daftykins> area51pilot: checked you have smbclient installed?
<area51pilot> I dont know what id be missing
<kyconquers> holstein, very little, I did a apt-get to download the package. also the out of date part is not part of the error message.
<holstein> kyconquers: share the error message
<kyconquers> got search entry without Sync State control
<area51pilot> i have smbclient
<holstein> error <got search entry without Sync State  control> and is not up to date?
<holstein> ^^ correct?
<ripoz> area51pilot: was it a new install or upgrade? On an upgrade, one of the cifs (samba) packages does NOT get upadted due to bug, and needs to be manualyl loaded
<kyconquers> slapd[31020]: do_syncrep2: rid=000 got search entry without Sync State control (dc=example,dc=com)
<holstein> kyconquers: what application is this? what is a "consumer" ?
<area51pilot> 13.04 was a new install a few months ago
<kyconquers> holstein, it is ldap. a consumer is a slave that replicates the ldap database master.
<kyconquers> so that the database can scale.
<ripoz> area51pilot: you are setup to join both a domain (e.g at office) and a workgroup (e.g. at home)?
<holstein> kyconquers: that is very specific.. and i wouldnt expect to get support here for the issue you have.. have you tried a server channel?
<area51pilot> i access domain shares at work
<holstein> kyconquers: i would first address the easy part.. update what is out of date
<kyconquers> holstein, yes, no response.
<area51pilot> used to be able to see Win 7 shares on home network but not anymore
<ripoz> area51pilot: At home, can you ping your server?
<kyconquers> holstein, thank you anyways. :)
<ripoz> area51pilot: The home server, i mean!
<area51pilot> home network has no server ... its just a workgroup
<area51pilot> and i can ping all machines on network
<ripoz> area51pilot: Yes, can you ping the servers on it (i.e. the other machines)
<area51pilot> i can
<ripoz> area51pilot: by the name you're using in mount? or just by ip?
<daftykins> area51pilot: use smbclient in a terminal to test confirm you can auth to a Windows box on your LAN and view contents of a share
<area51pilot> i have a few machines I backup files to from other clients
<area51pilot> ripoz ping by ip
<ripoz> area51pilot: Usually when this happens, it is name resolution
<HeadcaseFargone> Can anyone tell me why my mdadm.conf file would contain no references to the component drives in a RAID5 array?
<ripoz> area51pilot: So can you try by name? Using the same name as you're trying for cifs?
<area51pilot> whats the ping syntax using the name  ... ex.  ping Fileserver
<Guest22721> I've installed ubuntu server on a virtual box on an ubuntu desktop host. I can ping from guest to host, but not from host to guest.. is there anything about ubuntu or virtual box?
<ripoz> area51pilot: exactly that. if myserver is 192.168.1.1 then you can eitehr "ping 192.168.1.1" which we know works, or just "ping myserver"
<area51pilot> thats what i thought but i get the following reply "update encrypted"
<area51pilot> never seen that b4
<daftykins> you get that from a ping attempt? O_O
<area51pilot> yes
<area51pilot> weird
<ripoz> area51pilot: it doenst respond?
<area51pilot> Ignoring unknown parameter 'update encrypted" to be exact
<Guest22721> haha, just checking network connectivity
<ripoz> area51pilot: I assume when you mount SMB, you are using the machine name, right?
<area51pilot> no typical reply or no reply type response
<area51pilot> machine name or ip ... neither works
<ripoz> area51pilot: So the issue is name resolution: It can' convert name to IP. Try to use the IP instead of the name when connecting to share
<daftykins> area51pilot: sounds more like your interface isn't configured
<ripoz> oh you can't connect cia IP eiher?
<ripoz> If you cant ping by IP, something is broke for sure
<ActionParsnip> check routing
<ripoz> ok i'll stop here, it's not a samba issue, it's a linux network issue. i can fix the first, not the second.
<area51pilot> i had a previous machine ip in the recent list ... it brings up the logon crredential box when i try to connect but now it just kicks back to the login ... even though credentials are correct
<area51pilot> i tried that and no luck as well
<area51pilot> should i completely remove samba and associated packages
<area51pilot> and try from scratch
<holstein> area51pilot: how did gigolo work?
<ActionParsnip> area51pilot: run: sudo smbpasswd -a $USER
<anonnumberanon> holstein, Failed to fetch gzip: /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_raring_universe_binary-amd64_packages   Hash Sum mismatch
<daftykins> area51pilot: everything coming back correctly from 'ifconfig -a' ?
<anonnumberanon> holstein, this was after doing apt-get upodate
<ActionParsnip> area51pilot: you can the authorise on the server side as your username using the password you set
<area51pilot> holstein ... rejects the correct password
<area51pilot> on the host machine Action???  yes I can
<area51pilot> as well as from Windows clients
<area51pilot> daftykins ... from what i can see yes
<ghking>  hello，everyone。I want to know  what is usbhdd,is it a booting program just like grub.
<resizt0r> I have been trying to get my external hdd shared on my windows network (using xubuntu 13.04) and it almost works.  But I have to type the IP address to my linux machine in the address bar of the windows explorer in order to access it..
<ActionParsnip> area51pilot: on the server side, so you can set the credentials on the sever side
<daftykins> area51pilot: can you ping *any* box on the LAN?
<resizt0r> if i select the computer name which shows up in the list in the homegroup and select the share (which shows up) it says i dont have permission
<ActionParsnip> area51pilot: you can tell your OSes to store the password you set
<area51pilot> daftykinis ... by IP ... yes
<area51pilot> but not by host name
<ripoz> area51pilot: You told me you cuoldn't ping by ip
<holstein> area51pilot: the credentials could be bad
<daftykins> area51pilot: that's not surprising. tends to act like that until SAMBA is running and sharing some windows chatter network conversation
<area51pilot> Action ... my problem is seeing Windows shares from 13.04
<daftykins> and even then i'm not sure
<area51pilot> not the other way around
<daftykins> resizt0r: sounds like a samba configuration thing
<area51pilot> i can ping by ip no problem
<ripoz> area51pilot: If that informaton was incorrect, and you can ping by ip, you proabbly need to just enable NTLM encryption on cifs
<resizt0r> well im a linux newb and i've changed and re-changed the settings about fifty times this week
<daftykins> resizt0r: on the Windows clients, why not just map a drive and forget about it? no more manual browsing...
<area51pilot> can ping the windows 7 machine by host name
<resizt0r> so i wouldnt be surprized
<ActionParsnip> area51pilot: does your windows user have a password?
<area51pilot> Action
<area51pilot> yes
<area51pilot> ripoz ok ill look that up
<ActionParsnip> area51pilot: afyer typing 'action' press TAB.
<area51pilot> ??
<ActionParsnip> area51pilot: it autocompletes my nick and will highlight my nick like I am to you
<resizt0r> because every time i reboot the router the mapped drive will be retarded
<area51pilot> ActionParsnip, ok thx  :)
<resizt0r> because every time the router is reset the IP address changes
<ActionParsnip> area51pilot: magic huh
<resizt0r> and my girlfriend wouldnt have a clue in the world how to figure out my ip address
<area51pilot> learn something new everyday
<area51pilot> cool
<area51pilot> ActionParsnip, you helped me a few times in the past ... i appreciate the forums a lot
<ActionParsnip> area51pilot: do you have a firewall blocking the connection?
<area51pilot> no
<area51pilot> ActionParsnip,  when Im at work O can see machines on the Windows Domain just fine
<area51pilot> i used to have this issue on 12.04 and 12.10 and was able to fix ...c ant seem to this time
<resizt0r> i absolutely love linux since i switched from windows, but networking on it is just plain outrageous
<resizt0r> seems like in terms of making an OS easy for windows users to migrate over to networking would be their top priority as far as developing software
<area51pilot> In the past it was usually modifying the smb.cfg  files in a few areas
<resizt0r> these days everyone needs everything in their homes networked seemlessly
<daftykins> resizt0r: you should be running a static IP on your system so as to prevent mapped drives being an issue.
<resizt0r> it never was an issue on windows
<daftykins> resizt0r: indeed, networking knowledge is becoming very useful
<daftykins> resizt0r: i bet your router has a feature for static allocation via DHCP
<resizt0r> yes
<resizt0r> it is a cisco
<resizt0r> it has a wide variety of options
<ripoz> area51pilot: smb.cfg? i assume you mean smb.conf.. that's on a samba server. your workgroup is linux?
<ActionParsnip> resizt0r: never had an issue with networking in either OS
<yakster> what is your issue with cisco….
<resizt0r> well my degree is not in networking
<area51pilot> ripoz, yes ...  :P    file extension slipped me at the moment
<ActionParsnip> resizr0r: incidentally, mine is ;-)
<yakster> <<-- Runs Cisco 1861 in the home…
<dELta34> hey guys
<resizt0r> i am network-tarded
<area51pilot> my workgroup is windows based
<resizt0r> i dont even have a clue what dhcp is
<area51pilot> im the black sheep running linux
<area51pilot> :P
<resizt0r> all i know is that my ip changes every time i restart my router
<yakster> Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol
<resizt0r> which happens often due to several users torrenting and overloading it
<ActionParsnip> resiztpr: i buy hardware known to work out of the box, even my wifi works with no effort at all
<daftykins> resizt0r: the feature of the router which issues IPs when your computers start up
<ripoz> area51pilot: see thats twice now had conflicting information. You said your workgroup was running linux? Now you say it's windows?
<linusoleander> I'm trying to install a nginx in Ubuntu but getting this error
<linusoleander> https://gist.github.com/oleander/efdf55ec7372884cf17c
<yakster> It is noce to have hardware that "Just Works" but when it stops working…. what do you do?
<yakster> google it… got it…
<area51pilot> ripoz,  it is Windows workgroup at home
<resizt0r> mine is a cisco e3200
<dELta34> is there anyone who knows backtrack's irc server?
<area51pilot> im on 13.04 trying to access shares on Windows clients
<daftykins> dELta34: google it.
<ActionParsnip> yakster: is use duckduckgo...but yeah
<ripoz> area51pilot: So how do you have a smb.conf file?
<area51pilot> they are shared with full access and known credentials
<resizt0r> hell after all the hassle trying to access my share on this machine from windows there is no way in hell im gonna try figuring out how to access windows shares from here
<area51pilot> ripoz, yes ... and have made some edits
<area51pilot> added wins and winbind recently
<daftykins> resizt0r: should be pretty easy :) smb://IP/share in a nautilus window :D
<ActionParsnip> resizt0r: i use sftp, android phone accesses it from any network using andftp
<yakster> hopefully there are no spaces in the share name…
<ripoz> area51pilot: Why do you have an smb.conf file?
<area51pilot> also added:  name resolve order = bcast host
<resizt0r> i need my nintendo wii to be able to have access to it
<resizt0r> and 2 windows pc's
<resizt0r> and 2 android phones
<area51pilot> for shares on my 13.04 machine
<resizt0r> and the programs that use the share on nintendo wii cant use an ftp program to access it
<resizt0r> they werent programmed to do that
<ripoz> area51pilot: and which way are you connecting?
<area51pilot> from nautilus ... connect to server ( which is the ip of the windows client im trying to access)
<ripoz> area51pilot: are you asking us how connect linux client to windows share, or windows client to linuxhosted windows share
<ActionParsnip> resizt0r: try mediatomb etc. I only use sftp for security. depends what your wii can connect to
<daftykins> resizt0r: the wii needs to use a share from your ubuntu desktop? also please press enter less, makes things harder to follow
<resizt0r> the media player is fine
<resizt0r> it can use ftp
<ActionParsnip> resizt0r: yeah figures as much
<area51pilot> linux client to a windows share
<resizt0r> i guess i could just hook the network share drive to the router directly
<area51pilot> i can get the authentication box but when i eneter the credentials it just comes back up with the credential box again
<area51pilot> and i can verify the credentials are correct
<lnxusr> hi everyone
<area51pilot> thats using the "Connect to server" method
<area51pilot> i also used to be able to browse the windows network and see clients which i can no longer do
<area51pilot> i get unable to retrieve list from the server
<resizt0r> so if i disable the dhcp server
<resizt0r> will my ip stay the same even if i turn the router off and back on?
<ActionParsnip> resizt0r: depends on the router
<daftykins> resizt0r: no devices would be able to connect, you can't disable it
<daftykins> you won't have an IP at all
<daftykins> because the router won't give one out
<ripoz> area51pilot: i am almocst certain that means you need to a) sync the username and password, and b) enable NTLM encryption. look at lanman auth or ntlm auth in your config
<daftykins> resizt0r: if you can either screenshot the DHCP page of your router's web admin - if it has one - or find some images of its' pages online for me, i can help
<lnxusr> i need a guru in lubuntu, i need to do some questions
<area51pilot> can you tell me how to enable NTLM
<resizt0r> screenshot coming up
<ripoz> area51pilot: I dont remember the exact method for it, you can google that though
<wutang> evening folks
<exo7ron> hello
<area51pilot> ripoz, ok
<davisamo>  #saltstack
<aguitel> how to send direct messages with polly (twitter client)
<resizt0r> ok here is my router DHCP page, http://oi41.tinypic.com/dcg40y.jpg
<daftykins> resizt0r: for future reference alt+print-screen does an active window only, which is handy for posting
<resizt0r> wow, didnt know that
<daftykins> resizt0r: there we go, 'DHCP reservation' button
<daftykins> click that and screenshot what you get, i'd expect a page where you can enter MAC addresses and IP addresses to always give a given MAC
<resizt0r> that alt+print screen isnt working
<resizt0r> but i maximized it for ease of eyes
<wutang> reizt0r, what on earth are you trying to do\/
<wutang> reizt0r, what on earth are you trying to do*?
<resizt0r> http://oi39.tinypic.com/2s7c9z9.jpg
<wutang> yes I've seen that iamge
<wutang> *image
<wutang> what are you trying to do\/
<wutang> ?
<FloodBot1> wutang: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<resizt0r> just trying to make my network work
<d4rkn30> anyone wanna tell me why i download updates slow compared to downloading them via HTTP
<wutang> need a bit more information resizt0r, like what in particular isn't working
<daftykins> wutang: i already have this one, please don't interfere
<wutang> chill daftykins
<wilee-nilee> !details > d4rkn30
<ubottu> d4rkn30, please see my private message
<daftykins> resizt0r: can you see how it works then? a MAC address is a unique code specific to every network 'card' (wired/wireless)
<resizt0r> yeah i know that much
<resizt0r> so i just select each device i want to keep the same ip right
<resizt0r> and save it?
<daftykins> resizt0r: so you can select your PC with the tickbox as you've done, select 'add clients' then pick an IP address to always give it
<d4rkn30> wilee-nilee: so when i download updates via terminal od the updater i download at 50kb/s max whereas i download something of a webpage i get 600kb/s
<mujahadean> man
<mujahadean> look at this last convo there -> https://gist.github.com/deanclkclk/5843131
<resizt0r> sweet
<wilee-nilee> d4rkn30, You can change the repo to the fastest in software sources, may just be that link. Speed is always at the whim of where you are getting it basically.
<resizt0r> so now my printer wont keep getting new ip's either, so i dont have to keep setting it up every time
<mujahadean> mujahadean	popl: I saw this but, why do I need a dev package
<mujahadean> 	popl	because ubuntu is a piece of shit
<mujahadean> 	mujahadean	I am already running ->ruby 1.9.3p194(2012-04-20)
<mujahadean> 	popl	ubuntu split the ruby stuff into different packages
<mujahadean> 	mujahadean	u sure it's ubuntu and not ruby?
<FloodBot1> mujahadean: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daftykins> resizt0r: to be honest i would recommend you statically configure all network devices anyway. it's how anyone who is anyone with networking does it
<d4rkn30> wilee-nilee, i know its odd tho because i chose the closest server and it still gives me the same thing
<bigroomsmallhous> what are good irc settings to prevent ddos? running gnome xchat
<resizt0r> thanks man that helps a lot
<resizt0r> well my phones and wii i dont think really matter
<wilee-nilee> d4rkn30, I can only suggest running the tool in software sources for finding a faster download, I'm in the pacific NW, there is a ubuntu repo at my college, a Norwegian sever is much faster.
<mujahadean> why does ubuntu split ruby between dev and actual packages?
<mujahadean> it does make any sense
<d4rkn30> wilee-nilee, will do thanks mate
<wilee-nilee> close does not mean faster basically, no problem d4rkn30
<daftykins> resizt0r: nah, i tend to keep mobile devices DHCP and static devices static :D so printers, desktop PCs, things that won't ever leave that LAN
<d4rkn30> wilee-nilee, also on another note does Xubuntu 13.04 support the piratepack ?
<bigroomsmallhous> what are good irc settings to prevent ddos? running gnome xchat?
<resizt0r> u could always just turn on your firewall
<ripoz> d4rkn30: xubuntu should be the same as ubuntu, except for the desktop
<Nitro> hey everyone!
<d4rkn30> ripoz, i know that lol, i was just meaning the package more specificly
<Guest65569> I was wondering how to add the classic Menu list to Ubuntu 13.04?
<wilee-nilee> d4rkn30, The channel basically can't support that if it's the Pbay pack
<daftykins> d4rkn30: i'd just experiment with mirrors in your situation, seems a bit weird though.
<wilee-nilee> never heard of it I had to google to get that far
<bigroomsmallhous> what are good irc settings to prevent ddos? running gnome xchat
<d4rkn30> daftykins, yeah i know but it could be all based on my inet aswell
<shankstaBytes> when connecting via ssh how can i tell my ssh client to overwrite a known host?
<d4rkn30> wilee-nilee, yeah it it tpb's pack and thanks
<daftykins> d4rkn30: i can't think why a given ISP or router would somehow affect downloading packages in Ubuntu vs. HTTP - i take it wget'ing from the same source as apt-get does affects the speed too?
<daftykins> shankstaBytes: possibly -f for forcing, i'd read the man page. or just edit your config to remove the old host
<wilee-nilee> daftykins, Some of those ubuntu repos are slower than others, could be a problem in between who knows.
<Guest65569> is there any way to show a basic Menu List in 13.04?
<d4rkn30> daftykins, You have no idea what Xplornet does to its internet, I.E: Throtles connection Torrenting is useless etc. and no wget downloads at max.
<daftykins> Guest65569: menu list for... what?
<Guest65569> daftykins, apps programs games etc
<daftykins> d4rkn30: i understand peer to peer protocol throttling, but not package downloading
<ripoz> d4rkn30: if there's nothing in there that requires unity, it should work: xubuntu and ubuntu have a common core
<Nitro_> daftykins, kind of like the start menu in windows
<daftykins> Nitro_: ah, no idea then sorry :(
<d4rkn30> daftykins, i know but it does it from any terminal in any distro
<daftykins> Nitro_: sounds more like you want to be running Mint XD
<Nitro_> daftykins, well its in Lubuntu.. thought i could add it somehow
<daftykins> d4rkn30: perhaps the ISP can't distinguish between packages and illegal activity
<ripoz> Nitro_: Mint can do it: but you can just hit the win key and type in the program name in 13.04, and it will find and launch it
<wilee-nilee> those mint desktops are in the ubuntu repos
<Nitro_> daftykins, ripoz yea the point is I just want to be able to see ALL my programs
<d4rkn30> Nitro_, just click on list all programs ?
<ripoz> Nitro_: You can do that still in the hud, but they just ldisplay different
<Nitro_> d4rkn30, where is list all programs?
<ripoz> Nitro_: click filter results at the right of the search box
<ripoz> Nitro_: Sorry, i forgot, click the 'a' icon at the bottom first
<daftykins> d4rkn30: if you proxy'd via a friend on a different ISP and tested package download speeds then, that'd be interesting
<Nitro_> ripoz, SWEET thank you, also Secret Maryo wont run, any ideas?
<ripoz> d4rkn30: I gave up messing with WAN support years ago, there are so many companies, in so many countries, that could affect a connection, it's not really hard unless you work for at least one of them and therefore have access to a direct line to the people you need to yell at
<ripoz> *not really possible
<d4rkn30> well that sucks >.< Update fails
<HeadcaseFargone> New question: If I allow 11.10 to upgrade to 12.04 using Update Manager, will any of my settings be overwritten?  For instance I have Unity turned off, etc.  Will I lose those settings when I upgrade?
<daftykins> i didn't think 11.10 had Unity.
<ripoz> d4rkn30: Remeber when google went dark worldwide because an ISP in Pakistan made a configuration error ...
<HeadcaseFargone> It had a horrible interface when I installed it, I remember that much.  I believe it was Unity.
<ripoz> daftykins: It did, but it didnt work properly in those days
<d4rkn30> ripoz, Yea that was awful
<jrib> HeadcaseFargone: if by "turned off" you mean not the default session, sure
<daftykins> ripoz: it works properly now?
<HeadcaseFargone> Well, when I boot the desktop looks like it did under 10.04 with my current settings
<daftykins> :D
<ripoz> i tink unity was optional in 11.04 and compulsory in 11.10 but didn work properly. 12.04 it worked. 13.04 it finally got task switching back and it's ok now
<ripoz> daftykins: Yes unity works now
<daftykins> ripoz: it was a joke but ok
<HeadcaseFargone> It was very slow on this low power box as well
<ripoz> daftykins: rememeber "works" is a subjective term :-)
<d4rkn30> i never really liked unity myself
#ubuntu 2013-06-23
<HeadcaseFargone> So just letting it upgrade shouldn't give me any issues then?  I'm still really concerned about it keeping this software RAID5 array intact more than anything
<ripoz> i prefer unity because a hierarchial start menu and application menus are inefficient if one menu can catch them all with like 4 keystrokes
<d4rkn30> im on a older system so i mainly use xfce and do everything via terminal
<ripoz> d4rkn30: about half the time i use headless machines with no GUI installed; the rest of it, i use a desktop. XFCE is pretty good actually.
<vt102> I recently updated my 12.04 box, and now ssh forwarding isn't working.  I keep getting "Can't open display:" and my DISPLAY env variable is blank.  I do have "X11Forwarding yes" in /etc/ssh/sshd_config...what else can I check?
<d4rkn30> ripoz, maybe you can tell me if its possible to USB boot S-T-D ? I know its not Ubuntu related
<ripoz> std?
<d4rkn30> ripoz, Knoppix
<Nitro___> ripoz, d4rkn30 hey guys is there a command to reinstall Dash lenses?
<ripoz> d4rkn30: I have no idea about knoppix
<d4rkn30> ripoz, Thanks Doe <3
<james-ubc> hi guys, is there a way to increase the touchpad scroll speed?
<wilee-nilee> Nitro___, THey are all listed in synaptic if you want to have some control of whats there.
<james-ubc> I'm on 12.04, no option of switching
<Nitro___> wilee-nilee, okay cause I think I uninstalled some but I just want the one that searches for files back
<ripoz> james-ubc: i know there is software to do it, e..g a package called 'synaptic' (not the synaptic package manager) but no idea if working on 12.04
<wilee-nilee> Nitro___, You might have to install synaptic just search with unity-lens
<Nitro___> wilee-nilee, thx awesome i am looking now
<jrib> !synaptics | james-ubc
<ubottu> james-ubc: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<vt102> Hmmmm...not sure what changed, but I had to mod my sshd_config as follows: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/x-forwarding-though-ssh-not-working-$display-not-set-879365/
<wilee-nilee> Nitro___, Did you turn off the history in settings-privacy?
<wilee-nilee> the record activity actually
<Nitro___> wilee-nilee, i think so yea, and im not really getting search results, i ran sudo apt-get autoremove unity-lens-music unity-lens-photos unity-lens-gwibber unity-lens-shopping unity-lens-video
<Nitro___> wilee-nilee, so I just want the one that searches files back
<wilee-nilee> Nitro___, I use the gnome shell, so I'm not sure exactly what that is, IO used unity for a while though
<wilee-nilee> I*
<Nitro___> kraps
<james-ubc> jrib, okay but what do I change... synaptics is pretty big...
<starsinmypockets> Something is voraciously consuming my filesystem's resources... I installed gkrellm (no display - just command line usage) and am looking for some wisdom regarding setting up some monitoring so that I can determine what beastie is crippling my server
<kostkon> starsinmypockets, did you check the size of your /var/log files?
<starsinmypockets> https://dpaste.de/a5qgE/
<starsinmypockets> Big-ish but this is to the tune of 2gb/hr
<Hexagonite> Anyone knows how to fix the screenshot issue with AMD proprietary drivers?
<netsurfer912> guys
<netsurfer912> who the fuck named the images folder of the canonical design website "porn"?!
<netsurfer912> http://design.canonical.com/wp-content/themes/canonical-design/images/porn/
<starsinmypockets> What I'm really after is a a good command to use gkrellm to output top disk io activity
<sega_dude> Is there another channel for development help? Specifically for Quickly?
<kostkon> starsinmypockets, you could also ask in #ubuntu-server
<starsinmypockets> kostkon tx - gonna look at sysstat :)
<kostkon> sega_dude, try #ubuntu-app-devel
<kostkon> starsinmypockets, ok
<matu> Hi, please help me, i can't compile a simple hello world using  g++ -c test.cpp . Here is my code http://pastebin.com/61uszqU7 and here is what i get : test.cpp:1:1: erreur: ‘include’ does not name a type
<matu> test.cpp: In function ‘int main(int, char**)’:
<matu> test.cpp:6:3: erreur: ‘cout’ was not declared in this scope WTF >_<
<kostkon> matu, this is the wrong channel for this kind of question
<sega_dude> ok thanks kostkon
<matu> kostkon, please can you lead me to the right channel ?
<kingnick42> I've got a really interesting issue - I can't close maximised application
<cgtdk> ##programming
<matu> i am getting crazy >_<
<matu> thank you
<kingnick42> when I mouse over the global menu, I can see the close, maximise, and minimise buttons. But, when I mouse over to them, they dissapear
<kingnick42> then when I can get them to show, they do nothing
<hip2theehop> //mode $me +x
<karlmh> server problem?
<karlmh> brb, something strange is going on here
<karlmh> there we go :) much better
<karlmh> i think i was just in a server split.. havent seen something like that since the efnet days, lol
<wutang> i roll deep like a motherfucking puerto rican
<Spec-Chum> argh, why is it trying to remove alsa-base when I remove gstreamer plugin
<Spec-Chum> getting annoyed lol
<Dr_willis> !info alsa-base
<ubottu> alsa-base (source: alsa-driver): ALSA driver configuration files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.25+dfsg-0ubuntu4 (raring), package size 147 kB, installed size 502 kB
<Dr_willis> Im guessing its a meta-package
<Spec-Chum> Dr_willis: actually, my last comment was a little of the mark, I've got vlc phonon installed so i want to lose the gstreamer one, I can remove that package but it then says all linux audio needs to go :/
<Spec-Chum> *off
<Dr_willis> bbl
<Spec-Chum>  sudo apt-get purge phonon-backend-gstreamer works fine, the 1 package gets purged, BUT it then says linux audio this that, and the other should be removed with autoremove
<Spec-Chum> ...and a bunch of gnome keyring stuff
<Spec-Chum> stuff it, I can all stay lol
<Spec-Chum> s/I/it
<orman> what is the proper way to add a C++ program as a startup program. I've tried adding to rc.local, /etc/rc0.d and update-rc.d foo default, none have worked. The C program is TCP server, is there anything else I should know?
<th0r> orman, why rc0? that is shutdown if I remember correctly
<orman> This article told me rc0.d http://en.kioskea.net/faq/3348-ubuntu-executing-a-script-at-startup-and-shutdown
<nimbiotics> Hello evry1. Ubuntu Sutdio 13.04 comes with blender 2.66b preinstalled. How do I upgrade to 2.67b so that it replaces 2.66bin the applications menu??
<orman> http://linuxg.net/blender-2-67-how-to-install-blender-2-67-on-ubuntu-13-04-12-10-12-04/
<Spec-Chum> is networking reliant on gnome keyring?  If I remove keyring I get no network, so I'm guessing so but I'm on a minimal custom KDE build so I want 0 gnome :(
<Spec-Chum> can't I make it use KWallet?
<redtape|renegade> Morning all.
<redtape|renegade> Morning all.
<orman> hi
<redtape|renegade> Aww an .. I can't wait till 13.10 ... anyone else feel the same ?
<Spec-Chum> redtape|renegade: yay, another reinstall lol
<Spec-Chum> no, I can wait
<orman> I like stable software
<redtape|renegade> I'm saving up for a macbook air to get off ebay (prob./ly 2011 model) so I can tor in bed ...
<cgtdk> Why not a Thinkpad?
<redtape|renegade> scopes make the system sellable for me ..
<redtape|renegade> I just like the design..
<wheatthin> !ot | redtape|renegade
<kostkon> Spec-Chum, i think network manager stores your credentials in there. another choice is wicd-kde
<ubottu> redtape|renegade: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<redtape|renegade> oh yeah .. right sorry ..
<gsned> looking for a bit of help - have a lvm storage group set up (/dev/storage/clustered).  when i add the entry in fstab to mount automatically on boot system will not boot up yet when no entry in fstab, i can click on the disk in nautilus and it will work an mount.  any suggestions? on ubuntu 13.04
<thurstylark> Is there any way to have "vnc://" links open in xvncviewer through firefox?
<redtape|renegade> Last question .. before I leaves'  .. Where is the list of 'scopes' that you can get off the scopes package ?
<jrib> thurstylark: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Register_protocol
<kostkon> redtape|renegade, some scopes are in repos, some here https://launchpad.net/~scopes-packagers/+archive/ppa
<kostkon> the*
<redtape|renegade> thank-yous
<Nitro___> does anyone know how to reinstall the stock 13.04 dash lenses?
<Nitro___> particularly the one that searches Files
<kostkon> Nitro___, sudo apt-get install unity-lens-applications unity-lens-files unity-lens-friends unity-lens-music unity-lens-photos unity-lens-shopping unity-lens-video
<kostkon> Nitro___, give the ^^ command
<Nitro___> kostkon, YESSSS FINALLY
<Nitro___> kostkon, many many thanks
<kostkon> Nitro___, :)
<dustin_> Hi there. I just installed Ubuntu 13.04 - Having an issue with Window positioning / size. When I close an app, I will re-open it and it will either open up in the top right corner, or bottom left, sometimes even the top left. Is there a way for the window settings of the app to "remember" prior to closing?
<Nitro___> kostkon, I have only been using Linux for like a month so I am still getting used to it, but I love it
<kostkon> Nitro___, happy that you like it
<Nitro___> kostkon, do I have to restart unity?
<MaxBoivin> Hello... Not sure if the right place but... I would like to undervolt my laptop (since it keeps overheating).  I'm on 13.04 but every help I find online seems to be for 12.04 and previous and when I try to install the PHC kernel it says it no longer supported...
<kostkon> Nitro___, just logout and log back in
<Nitro___> kostkon, thank you x100
<kostkon> Nitro___, np
<MaxBoivin> when I run tlp stat, under "undervolting" it says PHC kernel not available... and I have no idea how to make it available... thanks in advance
<daftykins>  dustin_ try holding control then clicking close
<afrasos> does any one knows where are the commands of terminal stored?
<dustin_> daftykins:  that has to be done on every application? I mean, if I maximize a "notepad", upon closing, shouldn't settings automatically save and when I relaunch it, it opens maximized?
<dustin_> daftykins:  regardless, thank you. I'll give it a shot
<Dr_willis> afrasos,  'the commands'  ? You mean the history buffer?
<afrasos> may be
<afrasos> I don't know
<Dr_willis> afrasos,  if you dont know what you mean.. then i sure dont.
<Dr_willis> history --help         to learn about the bash history feature
<Nitro___> kostkon, hey sorry not to bug you but I had one other issue, I was trying to format a micro SD attatched to USB with FAT but the gnome disk untility doesnt have it listen in formatting options??
<daftykins> dustin_: not sure i'm afraid, don't use desktop
<dustin_> daftykins:  yea, that didn't work. Thanks anyways :)
<Dr_willis> dustin_,  some window managers an save/remover window  positions, some dont.  compiz has a feature to set specific window settings if you want
<dustin_> Dr_willis:  Ubuntu 13.04 out of the box , doesn't?
<daftykins> dustin_: doh
<kostkon> Nitro___, hmm I don't think I can help you with that :P
<Nitro___> kostkon, k thanks again
<chaotix> hello
<hairyseaward> Does anyone have any experience using ZFS on linux? In kernel implementation is what I'm referring to.
<afrasos> with "the commands" I mean such stuff like "cd", "nmpa" & "ls"
<afrasos> there has to be a folder full with links
<afrasos> that is what I am searching
<th0r> afrasos, /bin, /usr/bin, /sbin
<afrasos> thx
<orman> for a program that needs to use USB devices. Should I add sleep() before starting it from reboot?
<Giwrgaras> hi new guy here
<Giwrgaras> ive downloaded postgres for ubuntu and i cannot find a prog to execute it
<jrib> orman: you should use upstart, there's probably some event you can wait for
<Giwrgaras> any ideas?
<orman> jrib, thanks a lot
<orman> Giwrgaras, try "apropos postgres" for a list of commands
<Lkr_JavA> Ola
<Lkr_JavA> Ola
<Lkr_JavA> i am Brazilian
<Lkr_JavA> i'am Brazilian
<Lkr_JavA> quit
<k1l> !br | Lkr_JavA
<ubottu> Lkr_JavA: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<MaxBoivin> Anybody had any luck undervolting a laptop with ubuntu 13.04?
<histo> MaxBoivin: why would you undervolt?
<MaxBoivin> histo: my laptop is overheating a lot
<k1l> MaxBoivin: i did undervolt my homeserver (amd be-2350) but i dont think that it would bring that much on a laptop
<k1l> MaxBoivin: ,ake sure you use the right video rifer and that the fan is working right. and that not that much durst is in the laptop
<histo> MaxBoivin: clean out the ducts around the cpu fan
<Giwrgaras> how do i run progs in ubuntu? ive got a run file and it doesnt know what to do with it
<histo> MaxBoivin: make sure you shutdown the laptop and hold the fan in place while you blow out the fan blades and ducts with can of air.  Just make sure you hold the fan from spinning.
<wilee-nilee> !details > Giwrgaras
<ubottu> Giwrgaras, please see my private message
<MaxBoivin> kil: I first clean out the duct and fan... it helped but if I can still keep it a little cooler...
<histo> Giwrgaras: sh somefile.run
<mikrob55> join #ubuntu-ar
<histo> mikrob55: /join
<MaxBoivin> histo: I guess the real solution would be getting a new laptop but... I'm a little tight on cash, so I'll have to try to make this one last as long as possible
<Giwrgaras> im running ubuntu 13.04 the newest one and ive dllded postgresql-9.2.4-1-linux-x64
<Giwrgaras> and i try to run it to install it
<SonikkuAmerica> Giwrgaras, histo: ./somefile.run also works.
<tomreyn> Giwrgaras: you are more ussed to windows, i assume?
<MaxBoivin> kil: To be honnest, I'm not sure what a video rifer is...
<Giwrgaras> where do i write it?
<Giwrgaras> i am a 5 minute ubuntu user
<Giwrgaras> so yes i am i guess
<tomreyn> Giwrgaras: ubuntu has a software to install softwares, a package manager. this may sound complex now, but it's really great since you can use it as a central tool to install all kind of stuff.
<Giwrgaras> its a cmd?
<MaxBoivin> histo: Don't you think undervolting the laptop could help a little?
<tomreyn> i.e. most of the time you don't need to, and actually should not, download files from some websites and try to rrun those
<Giwrgaras> and what is the name of this software?
<tomreyn> Giwrgaras: are you using a grahpical desktop or a command line interface?
<Giwrgaras> i am using ubuntu 13.04
<nrdb> Hi... I am trying to compile an example kernel module ... I am getting the error "error: unknown field ‘owner’ specified in initialiser"  ... this is on a kernel structure "usb_driver" ... I looked in the header files, and this element isn't in that structure... what do I do?     can I just comment out this line?
<Giwrgaras> a graphical interface
<tomreyn> Giwrgaras: the graphical desktop, i assume. you did not download the "server edition", right?
<tomreyn> ok, on the left panel you should have an icon which allows you to install software
<tomreyn> it's called software center or something
<SonikkuAmerica> tomreyn, Giwrgaras: Ubuntu Software Center
<thurstylark> Anyone know how to get firefox to open "vnc://" links in xvncviewer?
<Giwrgaras> aha found it ok.
<orman> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostgreSQL
<tomreyn> Giwrgaras: now start it and just search for postgresql
<Giwrgaras> just upgrading and my system lags a bit i am installing 240 updates or something
<Giwrgaras> and there i write those sudo apt things?
<tomreyn> Giwrgaras: if that's the first time you're installing updates then that's well possible
<SonikkuAmerica> Giwrgaras: All you have to do is find the package and hit "Install"
<tomreyn> Giwrgaras: do you need a specific version of postgresql?
<th0r> thurstylark, http://kb.mozillazine.org/Register_protocol
<Giwrgaras> the newest
<Giwrgaras> just like the one i have in win8
<Giwrgaras> 9.2
<tomreyn> ubuntu has 9.1, is that a problem?
<thurstylark> th0r: I tried following those instructions, but to no avail. I also tried vinagre as my client, but it would not work with my server. Do you know of another client that will register a protocol like vinagre?
<Giwrgaras> where is that
<Giwrgaras> i tried the ubuntu software center and all i found is pgadmin
<th0r> thurstylark, I found any number of links in a search on duckduckgo....https://duckduckgo.com/?q=how+to+define+a+protocol+in+firefox
<tomreyn> Giwrgaras: when i search for "postgresql" it is listed on top
<Giwrgaras> on the top of mine is pgadmin 3
<Giwrgaras> sorry
<Giwrgaras> wrote it just  'postgres'
<tomreyn> so you see it now?
<Giwrgaras> and really where do i write sudo apt to get the programs easily?
<Giwrgaras> yes i see it
<tomreyn> if you prefer to work with a command line interface then you start a terminal
<tomreyn> this should have a black box icon, just like a temrinal. if it's not already on the panel on the left then click the top left button again and type "terminal"
<Giwrgaras> i opened one it has a cool terminal
<barfod> Giwrgaras,  "apt-cache search some_program_name" to search the archives
<aamer> hello room
<Giwrgaras> "apt  - cache search python: command not found
<tomreyn> no spaces between "apt", "-" and "cache"
<TheJack> hi aamer
<Giwrgaras> "apt-cache search python"
<Giwrgaras> like that?
<tomreyn> Giwrgaras: to install postgresql from the shell, you would run "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get install postgresql"
<tomreyn> yes
<Giwrgaras> apt-cache search python: command not found
<Giwrgaras> oh
<Giwrgaras> without the "
<Giwrgaras> .. yes
<tomreyn> right
<aamer> TheJack hi, so i installed wine and there's an old windows application that doesn't support unicode, I've seen other options in other distros to set the system locale but they don't seem available here in GNOME, so how can I do it from the terminal? (default language for non-unicode programs: arabic)
<tomreyn> Giwrgaras: are you just experimenting with htis system, or do you plan to put postgresql to productive use soon?
<aamer> TheJack it's not too old it works on win7 x86 and x64, and it's not just one application, the problem is more general.. :)
<Giwrgaras> i am experimenting and want to see if i will use my postgres here or in windows
<TheJack> prepare for the "apt-get update" takes some time to finish
<Giwrgaras> im kinda dissapointed with the new ones and thinking of migration
<aamer> TheJack me?
<tomreyn> Giwrgaras: since if performance matters most and you are happy to use a text based shell only then you would not install the graphical variant of ubuntu but ubuntu server (which is also free)
<mildfate> I just got a ubuntu 13 server and I have no idea what I'm doing. How do I download and install nomachine via the command line so that I can see a desktop?
<Giwrgaras> for ease of use
<Giwrgaras> i dont know ubuntu and ill go to a ubuntu server? sounds complicated
<tomreyn> Giwrgaras: well then you did it well ;)
<nnyk_> please what is the correct format of this tar command, 'tar -cvf archive.tar /path/to/file/ --exclude-caches-all --exclude-backups --exclude=folder'? cos its returning an empty file
<mildfate> Giwrgaras: can you help?
<barfod> why does it need all of the extra flags ?
<tomreyn> mildfate: i don't think nomachine NX (I assume that's what you mean) is supported by ubuntu
<barfod> and -c is for create
<barfod> -v is for verbose
<nnyk_> i want to exclude some dirs and some have cache files in them which i dont want to include
<aamer> TheJack
<tomreyn> mildfate: you are trying to remote control some other graphcal system?
<aamer> the problem is not about fonts
<aamer> it's about system locale
<aamer> I don't wanna use ubuntu in arabic
<barfod> i use squashfs for that with the -e flag nnyk_ , but tar is good, just as you can see a little more difficult
<mildfate> tomreyn: I'm sshing into my new ubuntu box with the -X flag to allow forwarding but x11 is extremely slow
<nnyk_> yeah, i certainly can see that...
<TheJack> hey <mildfate  look here http://www.nomachine.com/documents/plugin/install.php
<mildfate> I heard no machine nx was fast
<nnyk_> barfod: but the format is correct yeah?
<aamer> I dont wanna set the display lang to arabic but I wanna set the locale to arabic, also, I don't want the formatting (date and time blah blah) to be arabic
<TheJack> hey mildfate  look here http://www.nomachine.com/documents/plugin/install.php
<aamer> anyone?
<tomreyn> aamer: you said what you don't want to do, what is it wthat you do want to do?
<aamer> and it's not just about wine apps
<barfod> nnyk_, give me mintue and ill open the man pages and test it for you. something i have been meaning to do anyway. to make a tar based liveCD to replace my squashfs based system
<mildfate> TheJack: how will I use this?  I can't get to a browser
<nnyk_> alright thanks..ill also check on my end
<tomreyn> mildfate: have you tried vnc, yet?
<tomreyn> what is your client running?
<mildfate> tomreyn: I haven't, I don't know what that is
<TheJack> use the lynx
<mildfate> ubuntu 13.04
<TheJack> use the lynx mildfate
<mildfate> do you mean links? or is lynx a thing
<barfod>  /path/to/file/  has to be a real absolute or relative path
<barfod> not sure if you caught that nnyk_
<aamer> tomreyn in windows, the system locale is explained as: default language to use for programs that don't support unicode, I've seen this in arch linux, so is there a way to do it here in ubuntu from the terminal?
<barfod> start from / using auto complete to get your relative path correct
<TheJack> apt-get install lynx ... and them lynx www.webpage.com
<tomreyn> mildfate: VNC is the de facto standard for a graphical remote control application, so if you have a graphical desktop on both your local and the remote computer and prefer grpahical interfaces over text based ones, VNC is probably want youwant, or at least want to give a try before you try somethnig else.
<nnyk_> barfod: sorry?
<barfod> try this instead:  go to the directory you want to tar and type:  tar -cvf archive.tar .  --exclude-caches-all --exclude-backups --exclude=folder
<barfod> "." means current dir
<tomreyn> aamer: well possible, but i do not know how. try a websearch, i would say.
<aamer> tomreyn I want ubuntu to display non-unicode arabic applications correctly instead of latin and funny symbols
<TheJack> mildfate lynx its a program to access web pages through the terminal
<mildfate> TheJack: got it, thanks
<barfod> well it actually is the source command as well. but in this case it is  a "relative path" to the current dir
<TheJack> :)
<TheJack> i brb
<aamer> tomreyn I tried, but I'll try again, for a third time... :(
<tomreyn> aamer: i could possibly tell you how to set it globally for all applications, or how to do it for single applications, but not how to do it for all applications which do not support unicode.
<barfod> and --exclude needs some /path/to/folders  as well
<mildfate> tomreyn: I install vncserver on my ubuntu box.  Then install vnc viewer on my mac?
<aamer> tomreyn could it be impossible in ubuntu? I don't think so!
<wxl> mildfate: if it's recent os x, you already have one.
<nnyk_> oh...yeah, i missed that i needed to include the absolute path
<mildfate> wxl: Is it called vnc viewer?
<aamer> anyway i'll do another deep search with black coffee and see what can I do
<mildfate> wxl: I'm on os x 10.8.4
<nnyk_> barfod: that worked, thanks
<tomreyn> mildfate: a vnc server is already installed o ubuntu if you installed the graphical desktop
<nnyk_> barfod:needed to put the absolute path to the folders i was excluding
<mildfate> tomreyn: I guess I'm not sure I did that.  I did "install ubuntu-desktop".  Was that right?
<wxl> mildfate: it's called screen sharing
<wxl> mildfate: i believe you can use vnc://server:port addressing in finder
<histo> mildfate: yes
<mildfate> histo: Is it called vncserver? Or something else?
<tomreyn> mildfate: i was referring to the installation iso you downloaded. but if you installed the ubuntu-desktpü package (which you just saidyou did) then that should have ensures you have it, too.
<barfod> nnyk_, np
<histo> mildfate: in my dash it's called "Desktop Sharing"
<histo> mildfate: press the Super Key   or click the dash icon and type sharing
<tomreyn> mildfate: the vnc server i was referring to is called vino, you should be ale to configure it through the menu (click the top left icon and type "vino" or "vnc", that should help you find it)
<mildfate> So, I have vncserver on my ubuntu and I've been given a new ip address (I guess).  Is screen sharing an app in os x?
<tomreyn> oh desktop sharing then
<orman> chicken of the vnc is free on mac
<mildfate> tomreyn: Oh!  I don't have access to the menu, I'm sshd into the ubuntu box.  So I'm on command line
<orman> yea also screen sharing is an app
<wxl> there's a bunch of free vnc clients for the mac, all of which come from that time (before 10.4) that there was no native vnc client
<tomreyn> mildfate: but this remote ubuntu system does have a graphical desktop and is supposed to have one?
<orman> I use chicken of the vnc because it's faster
<mildfate> tomreyn: I want it to and, as I understand it, the way to do that was to install ubuntu-desktop.  I'm unsure if more is required
<tomreyn> mildfate: if i recall correctly, this should suffice.
<tomreyn> mildfate: you said earlier that you ran graphical applications using X forwarding, do i remember that correctly?
<tomreyn> mildfate: so using ssh -X
<mildfate> tomreyn: Yea, but it was horrifically slow, that's why I'm trying to do this
<mildfate> yea
<barfod> it will still be slow
<wxl> imho no remote connection tool is really that fast
<tomreyn> mildfate: okay but do it once more now just to setup VNC. run "vino-preferences" with X forwarding
<mildfate> should I shut-off the vncserver?
<barfod> use a tmux session, and console apps.
<wxl> +1 barfod
<tomreyn> mildfate: which vncserver are you running?
<mildfate> barfod: well, ultimately I'm trying to install matlab
<tomreyn> mildfate: i wasn't aware that you are running one already
 * wxl wonders if freemat has a cli interface
<mildfate> tomreyn: I don't know, I just entered the command "vncserver" and it gave me some info
<tomreyn> mildfate: do you feel like sharing that info with us? if it's more than three lines please use a pastebin
<tomreyn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mildfate> tomreyn: err… how do I keep people from logging into it?
<barfod> ah, understood. might have to just sync filesystems to share changes to your base of data. trying to direct the graphical sessions around will likely always be slow, and difficult to port.
<barfod> not to discourage you. it sounds cool. but that is why i dont use it much. my equipment is just to slow to start
<histo> mildfate: How did you install vncserver?
<mildfate> apt-get install vnc4server
<mildfate> tomreyn:?
<histo> mildfate: what  is your question now?
<tomreyn> mildfate: so now you have 2 vnc servers. histo is doing a good job, carry on with him, i need to get some sleep.
<barfod> sometimes people get stuck with crappy ssh connection as well.  10Mib where it should be at least 35
<barfod> thats would really screw any chance for effective X forwarding
<histo> mildfate: is there a reason you don't want to use the built in remote desktop application?
<mildfate> histo: Okay, here's the story.  I'm trying to install a student license of matlab onto my ubuntu box.  I tried doing it commandline, but in order to do that it requires a fileactivationkey—which I'm not allowed to have because it's a student license.  So then I tried to installing it using tunneling with -X but it was far too slow.  So now I'm trying to show my ubuntu ui so I can install it
<mildfate> histo: I can use whatever I need to, I just haven't heard of a lot of essential programs because I'm fairly new to linux and a complete newb to ubuntu
<histo> mildfate: use the built in desktop sharing application
<mildfate> histo: in ubuntu?  what's it called / how do I use it?
<niranjan_> Hi there, is there a way so that automatic suspend/hibernate won't kick in if I am using ssh
<histo> mildfate: I told you press the windows key... or click the dash icon and type in sharing   it will come up as the first result. Then just click the "Desktop Sharing" applicaiton
<niranjan_> I use ssh to connect to other box, but that box is set to hibernate after certain inactive period, I don't want it to suspend if I am connected remotely
<mildfate> histo: I'm on my mac though, the ubuntu box is in the close
<mildfate> * in the cloud
<histo> mildfate: ahh  hold up
<mildfate> I don't have Desktop Sharing.app
<mildfate> histo: hahah, see?  complicated
<mildfate> atm, I'm sshd into the ubuntu box
<histo> mildfate: ssh -X vino-preferences user@yourbox
<histo> mildfate: that will allow you to setup the desktop sharing
<min|dvir|us> Anyone use CouchDB?
<histo> mildfate: sorry ssh -X user@yourbox vino-preferences
<min|dvir|us> I'm trying to get multiple CouchDB instances running on different ports. Anyone have experience with that?
<histo> mildfate: then connect to it via a vnc viewer application
<histo> min|dvir|us: what is couchdb?
<min|dvir|us> histo: if you can connect to IRC, you can Google. :)
<Dr_willis> min|dvir|us,  he could give the same answer to you also. ;P
<histo> min|dvir|us: Then google your issue
<min|dvir|us> No, he couldn't, because he doesn't know what CouchDB is.
<mildfate> histo: A dialog came up, but it's, again, incredibly slow to respond, will this be what it's like when I vnc?
<min|dvir|us> And, rule #1 of IRC states: google before you come to IRC.
<sam113101> can someone give me the default gnome-terminal color scheme in ubuntu?
<min|dvir|us> Hence, my presence.
<Dr_willis> mildfate,  with vnc. i find it best to use the lightest window manager you can when using vnc. it can be very sluggish.
<histo> min|dvir|us: It maybe a little faster. VNC is slow without compression.  The other option is teamviewer
<histo> mildfate: sorry ^^^^^^^
<mildfate> histo: that's okay, I'll see what I can do with this for now.  So, I close the dialog box with "allow others to control you desktop" checked.  What's next?
<histo> min|dvir|us: ask in the apache room
<histo> mildfate: also I would uncheck that you have to accept it upon request... and use a password.  Is this ubuntu box located on the web somewhere or local lan?
<mildfate> histo: on the web, but it has an insane dns so it's not likely to be found
<Campfire> is there any way to back to a restore point on ubuntu
<histo> mildfate: oh boy well I would secure vnc then
<min|dvir|us> histo: thanks for the suggestion.
<histo> mildfate: or use teamviewer
<Campfire> go back to
<histo> !vnc | mildfate
<ubottu> mildfate: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<histo> Campfire: What's the problem?
<mildfate> histo: why? it's not likely someone will find it
<mildfate> histo: or someone I don't know try to login
<Campfire> oh long story i need to go back in time
<histo> mildfate: they will find it within hours
<mildfate> histo: I'll just set a password, it's fine
<histo> mildfate: and brute force it
<Campfire> long story got setting right then messed them up
<mildfate> histo: what's the right way to go about this
<histo> Campfire: do you have backups
<Campfire> yeah
<histo> mildfate: well teamviewer is pretty secure and fast... or read the instructions from ubottu above
<Campfire> i have not created backups though
<histo> Campfire: Settings for what?
<Campfire> anyway ubuntu might have by default
<KriShANsiN> Campfire: isnt it funny how Mac computers have this time machine constant emphasis on being able to back up to an earlier desktop, but with the iPhone and iPad they do the opposite, thye will do ANYThing to keep you from downgrading to earlier firmware.?
<daftykins> KriShANsiN: no, because backing up your data isn't running an old OS
<mildfate> histo: Next step: install teamviewer on the ubuntu box?
<KriShANsiN> daftykins: yeah, and its not a Ubuntu related comment either sorry.
<histo> mildfate: I would or use vnc over ssh.
<Campfire> not so funny
<histo> mildfate: teamviewer would probably be faster.
<daftykins> KriShANsiN: that's cool i don't enforce 'the law' around here much ;)
<Campfire> well in the future how do i do backups
<histo> Campfire: we could help if you would give us details
<mildfate> histo: ok, I'll try installing teamviewer on my ubuntu 13 via command line
<histo> !details | Campfire
<ubottu> Campfire: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<histo> mildfate: yeah install the deb and forward the X app via ssh to set it up.
<Campfire> i dealeted the screen fade program then did something else after it worked and get a bunch of error msg,s that block out the first consol
<Campfire> after sign in
<histo> Campfire: Can you describe the "something else"
<histo> Campfire: and which screen fade program?
<Campfire> ok i need to somehow trouble shoot to the error buntu thingy
<Campfire> i,m lost on all the names of things on ubuntu
<histo> Campfire: whats the error? if it's long paste it to paste.ubuntu.com
<mildfate> histo: I get this error "dpkg: error processing teamviewer_linux_x64.deb (--install): cannot access archive: No such file or directory"
<histo> mildfate: what is the command you are running
<mildfate> histo: Oh, wait, I need to dl it first
<histo> mildfate: yes
<mildfate> histo: How do I dl the package via cli?
<Campfire> gnome brightness applet i think i turned off in term its been weeks sence i did it
<histo> mildfate: wget http://www.somewebsite.com/somefile.deb
<histo> Campfire: what is the erro?
<Campfire> the error is gnome brightness applet
<Campfire> it asks me if i want to deleat it and won,t alow me
<Campfire> allow
<histo> !paste | Campfire
<ubottu> Campfire: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Campfire> pluss the error mmsg comes up about 20 times locking screen
<histo> mildfate: wget http://download.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_linux_x64.deb
<Giwrgaras> can you tell me one more time please how to download postgres 9.1 from the terminal?
<mildfate> I got that, when I do the dpkg command I get: "dpkg: error processing teamviewer (--install): dependency problems - leaving unconfigured.  Errors were encountered while processing: teamviewer"
<Giwrgaras> restarted the pc and lost the logs..
<mildfate> histo: googleing now
<histo> mildfate: googleing what?
<mildfate> the error
<Campfire> ubotto i can,t even copy and paste what is said so that won,t fly
<mildfate> histo: I got that, when I do the dpkg command I get: "dpkg: error processing teamviewer (--install): dependency problems - leaving unconfigured.  Errors were encountered while processing: teamviewer"
<histo> mildfate: what command are you running to install the deb?
<mildfate> histo: "sudo dpkg -i teamviewer_linux_x64.deb"
<histo> mildfate: what dependency is it looking for?
<mildfate> histo: http://pastebin.com/HqwQKtvJ
<Campfire> ok brightness aplet where would i look for the thing if all in one place and could i apt get the code and replace if possible
<daftykins> don't know if incoherent or troll...
<Campfire> i can deal with my prob teamviewer seems interesting
<histo> mildfate: apt-get -f install
<histo> mildfate: or use gdebi to install the package as it will resolve dependancies for you
<mildfate> http://pastebin.com/Ug8ya8kv
<KriShANsiN> anyone know the photo bin website for pics like pastebin ?
<orangerobot> hi i'm about to download and install a new AMD driver for my graphics card. i'm running ubuntu 12.04. last time I've tried to update my driver i had a few problems and eventually had to revert to the old one. should I try and download the newest driver version and install it on 12.04 or is it better if I update ubuntu version first?
<histo> mildfate: do you still have dpkg running?
<mildfate> I guess
<mildfate> histo: it runs in the bg?
<mildfate> histo: http://pastebin.com/Ug8ya8kv
<histo> mildfate: No you can only have one application installing software at a time. That latest error shows that something else is currently installing software.
<Campfire> should installing team viewer be this hard
<histo> Campfire: he's doing it over ssh and using commands that don't resolve dependencies
<Campfire> oh ok
<histo> mildfate: basically do this... sudo apt-get install gdebi    then  sudo gdebi teamviewer....deb
<mildfate> histo: I need to talk to my gf, it's her birthday.  I'll brb though, please don't go away!
<Campfire> ty this is interesting
<Campfire> so ssh to manualy install depenencies
<Campfire> bear with missspell
<histo> Campfire: no gdebi  installs dependencies. dpkg doesn't and ssh is a remote connection protocol.
<Campfire> ty
<histo> Campfire: ssh allows you to access the command line from over the network on another computer or device.
<histo> and much more
<Campfire> ok
<Campfire> whats gdebi
<daftykins> mildfate: can you say happy bday from daftykins and tell me how weirded out she is?
<histo> Campfire: a tool to install deb files
<histo> Campfire: Anyhoot can you please post a screenshot of your error?  Or paste it to paste.ubuntu.com
<Campfire> guessing you need the pc name pass to do through ssh and have different ip,s
<daftykins> histo: i salute your bravery sir, however i must sleep now, hold the fort for me won't you? \o
<reduz> hi guys question what is the best way to install the AMD Radeon closed source drivers on ubuntu? I do 3D and need better performance..
<Campfire> can we talk about ssh instead
<daftykins> !graphics | reduz
<daftykins> !ati | reduz
<ubottu> reduz: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Campfire> i,m learning as we speak
<daftykins> reduz: have a read there ^
<histo> !ssh | Campfire
<ubottu> Campfire: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<reduz> thank you! checking
<Campfire> ok say i want to ssh a pc with permision how do i do it command wise
<jswagner> ssh <computername>
<histo> Campfire: ssh user@some.computers.ip.address
<Campfire> if i did not give permisision for someone to ssh me ould i scan my network for running ssh,s
<Campfire> trying to see both sides
<jswagner> can you rephrase the question
<Campfire> if i did not give permission for someone to ssh me could i scan my network for running ssh,s
<histo> Campfire: you need to have sshd running for someone to even connect. It's not enabled by default
<jswagner> i think he's asking if there's a way to see what ssh sessions are open
<orman> Campfire, try out nmap command
<FZombie> I wonder why software center takes 20 times longer to install the same package when compared to just apt-get install packagename I've got the fastest ivybridge i5 and enough ram.
<histo> Campfire: if you're asking to be able to see the traffic? it's encrypted.
<histo> Campfire: if you read the first link from ubottu about ssh it will explain alot
<Campfire> ty
<Campfire> well other then ssh are there any other remotes i should worry about
<histo> Campfire: Not by default
<Campfire> ok not by default but lets say a crafty friend on my pc that likes to snoop by turning on stuff
<Baribal_> Where can I find a kickstart file for use with cobbler to deploy networked, SSHable, but otherwise mostly bare VMs?
<jswagner> Campfire: obviously you need to be aware of what's going on on your computer.  but this isn't an ubuntu-specific problem.
<Baribal_> ...or any "official" kickstar file, anyways?
<jswagner> Campfire: perhaps this will be of some use: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/Features
<Campfire> ok being spacific if by chance any remotes are on is there a way to reset default settings so no one can get through
<jswagner> there are some nice security testing tools there that are specific to Ubuntu
<Campfire> ok ty
<Campfire> i,ll look at that
<Campfire> carry on i goot a bit to read
<histo> Campfire: ss -antl      to see what is lisetning
<histo> guess ss -ntl would be sufficient
<jenia> hello everyone.
<jenia> how do i connect to an ftp server running on ubuntu from another ubuntu machine
<jenia> ?
<jenia> basically what ip address do i use?
<jswagner> find the IP address on the target computer
<orman> ftp user@othercomputerip.com
<jenia> okay i know it
<jenia> but know do i tell it what computer on that network
<jenia> like my ip is blablabla
<jenia> but the computer on that netowrk is blablabla:101
<Campfire> js i just looked at the site they gave me and these security tools i,m interested in to
<jenia> how do i say that?
<histo> jenia: edit your /etc/hosts    create a line with computername   ip address
<histo> jenia: sorry ipaddress    computername
<orman> jenia, what is the :101 ?
<histo> dyslexic today
<orman> port number shouldn't be needed
<jenia> that the name of the computer on that network. like the computer internal ip is 168.162.1.101
<Campfire> js when you get a chance can you give me the name of all the tools
<jswagner> jenia: ftp <IPAddress>
<orman> you have a user name for the ftp?
<jenia> so i want to say jenia@external_ip.101
<jswagner> Campfire: no, you'll have to do this research on your own
<orman> it would be jenia@168.162.1.101
<orman> ftp jenia@168.162.1.101
<Campfire> er
<Campfire> ty
<orman> anyone know why a C++ program's output is not being redirected with nohup?
<orman> I did nohup program > log.txt &
<histo> orman: check for nohup.out
<histo> orman:
<histo> orman: ~/nohup.out
<orman> I redirected output, my log.txt has nothing in it
<Campfire> whoes js now
<orman> I'll try default nohup program &
<histo> orman: yeah no reason to redirect when it already does it by default
<histo> Campfire: what?
<Campfire> ic
<orman> do programs that need to use internet need any special treatment when placed in rc.local?
<newmember> Is there a 'how to' install openstack with 13.04 somewhere?
<histo> orman: network would have to come up first
<histo> orman: and programs in rc.local have to exit status 0
<histo> orman: What are you trying to do at startup?
<orman> histo: the program I built loops forever as a server
<orman> tcp server
<agu10^> hey
<orman> the end of rc.local has exit 0, does it also need return 0 in code?
<histo> orman: create an upstart job
<orman> k
<agu10^> I have a git hook that I run under the user ubuntu. But it always gets permission denied when trying to overwrite files, even though it owns them! How do i give it permission if it should already have it?!?!
<histo> orman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpstartHowto
<rcICE> ly
<dotcom> Hello there. I downloaded a bunch of GIF files. These are all serialized like p1.gif, p2.gif, p3.gif,........ p100.gif. Now i want to convert them serially into a single pdf file. I tried it using "convert *.gif result.pdf" ,  but i am not getting i want.
<dotcom> The generated pdf is not serially arranged.
<orman> agu10: check user permissions with ls -l
<dotcom> Instead the convert utility is arranging them in pdf file according to file size, and not according to serial numbers.
<devslash> ive got an issue with unity. my trackpad randomly seems to trigger the application switcher that you get by doing alt tab. is there a way to disable this feature
<dotcom> What can i do?
<rafael__> Guys, where I decompress themes for gdm?
<varunendra> dotcom, rename them so they contain equal number of digits between "p" and ".gif". convert command has this issue.
<jamescarr> having issues resolving apt sources???
<jamescarr> https://gist.github.com/jamescarr/5843759
<histo> rafael__: /usr/share/gdm/themes
<histo> rafael__: are you sure you are using gdm and not lightdm?
<Freze> hi all is there a way to make font sharper?
<Freze> like cleartype on windows?
<agu10^> what do you think of my site? http://potentialstudio.com/
<rafael__> histo: Yes, I'm using the gdm, but the folder mentioned there not exist.
<wilee-nilee> agu10^, THat's considered spam.
<agu10^> i'm asking for opinions
<histo> rafael__: did you install gdm and switch the login manager?
<jamescarr> yeah, it's failing pretty consistently
<bazhang> agu10^, dont paste that here
<jamescarr> you guys turned precise apt repos off dincha
<jamescarr> dincha
<rafael__> histo: yes
<dotcom> varunendra: Thank you. It worked. I have another issue. In other folder i have about 1300 GIF files. Now it will be quite difficult for me to manually convert them to contain same number of digits. What can be done in that case?
<devslash> i keep triggering the application switcher from my trackpad by accident. is there a way to disable it
<wilee-nilee> jamescarr, Most of the errors are 3rd parties
<jamescarr> Err http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security Release.gpg
<jamescarr> that is not a 4rd party
<jamescarr> *3rd
<wilee-nilee> jamescarr, Thats just a key.
<varunendra> dotcom, if their names are in same pattern, you can use "rename" command (see "man rename"), or use a gui program like "krename"
<jamescarr> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/InRelease
<dotcom> ty
<jamescarr> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-security/InRelease
<histo> rafael__: it should be there.  If not possibly look around on gnome-look.org or in gdm's documentation
<jamescarr> nevermind
<mildfate> histo: you there?
<histo> mildfate: yes
<varunendra> dotcom, rename command works almost same as "sed 's/...' " command. If you are familiar with sed, it should be easier and more flexible for you than krename.
<rafael__> histo: ok, thank you, i will look
<mildfate> histo: hey, sorry that took forever, gf just turned 20
<mildfate> histo: Alright, so what's my steps.
<histo> mildfate: Have you taken any attempts to secure ssh?
<histo> mildfate: sudo apt-get install gdebi
<histo> mildfate: then sudo gdebi teamviewer.whatever.deb
<SuperLag> gdebi++
<SuperLag> it's awesome
<Bob-KD7MY> mildfate
<SuperLag> Question. Just read someone else's description of the same laptop model I have, with the same video card... but they're saying their video card has twice as much RAM as what I think mine does. Is there a way to tell how much VRAM you have, in Linux?
<mildfate> histo: I get this error again: dpkg: error processing teamviewer (--install):
<mildfate>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<mildfate> Errors were encountered while processing:
<mildfate>  teamviewer
<mildfate> Bob-KD7MY: Sup
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin > mildfate
<ubottu> mildfate, please see my private message
<histo> mildfate: don't use dpkg  use gdebi
<SuperLag> whoa
<SuperLag> Nevermind. I found it.
<histo> SuperLag: do share
<SuperLag> So this thing has twice as much VRAM as I thought. Nice.
<mildfate> histo: I did, I guess gdebi calls dpkg? http://pastebin.com/1dKVPawr
<drumsticks77> hi, is anyone willing to help a noob out with a simple python task?
<SuperLag> histo: it's an Nvidia... so there's an item in the Settings Manager (this is Xubuntu) for the Nvidia stuff
<histo> !info ia32-libs
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in raring
<SuperLag> it sure does
<SuperLag> that is incorrect
<SuperLag> drumsticks77: if it's generic to any Linux, someone here may be able to help... otherwise, it may be a question better asked in #python.
<histo> mildfate: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and make sure the universe repository is uncommented.
<histo> mildfate: then sudo apt-get update and try again
<SuperLag> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5791548/
<SuperLag> drumsticks77: you going to ask? :)
<mildfate> histo: which line will that be?
<histo> SuperLag: I know it's there I don't know why ubottu doesn't show it
<histo> mildfate: paste your sources.list file
<SuperLag> s/paste/pastebin :)
<mildfate> histo: http://pastebin.com/2SkKSeYr
<drumsticks77> superlag: i went over to python. thanks though
<histo> mildfate: universe is enabled. What about apt-cache search ia32-libs   does that have any output?
<mildfate> histo: Does it matter my arch is 64?
<histo> mildfate: You need the ia32-libs for teamviewer to work on 64bit
<mildfate> hist: apt-cache search ia32-libs
<mildfate> ia32-libs - ia32 shared libraries - transitional package
<mildfate> histo: apt-cache search ia32-libs
<mildfate> ia32-libs - ia32 shared libraries - transitional package
<histo> mildfate: sudo dpkg -r teamviewer....deb && sudo gdebi teamviewer..deb
<histo> mildfate: replace the ...'s with the actual name of the deb
<bobenhaus> hi
<djono> hello im having troubles boot a live iso from usb. ive never had this problem
<mildfate> histo: dpkg: error: you must specify packages by their own names, not by quoting the names of the files they come in
<histo> mildfate: dpkg -r teamviewer
<histo> mildfate: with sudo ofcourse
<mildfate> histo: the .deb file or leave it at "teamviewer"
<histo> mildfate: or sudo apt-get purge teamviewer && sudo gdebi teamvier...deb
<histo> mildfate: leave it as teamviewer for dpkg or apt-get
<mujahadean> folks
<mujahadean> how can I check for package from apt-cache
<histo> !usb | djono
<ubottu> djono: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mujahadean> do u guys know the command?
<histo> mujahadean: apt-cache search packagename
<mujahadean> ok
<djono> the distro is fedora 18
<histo> djono: then /join #fedora
<bazhang> djono, #fedora for support
<mildfate> histo: http://pastebin.com/SC7Bzbub
<djono> its the only support channel that requires nick regis.
<histo> !register | djono
<ubottu> djono: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<SuperLag> So... register? :)
<histo> mildfate: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<bazhang> djono, not our issue, join #freenode for help with that
<mildfate> histo: E: Unable to locate package ia32
<djono> i just its stupid. well. no fedora for me
<histo> mildfate: ia32-libs
<histo> mildfate: not ia32
<poisioned> um ecuse me?
<mildfate> histo: sorry
<mildfate> histo: http://pastebin.com/is5pmiYF
<histo> mildfate: cat /etc/issue
<poisioned> aaa!!! forget it im out of here!!
<mildfate> histo: $ cat /etc/issue
<mildfate> Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<histo> mildfate: uname -a
<mildfate> histo: $ uname -a
<mildfate> Linux ip-10-3-98-10 3.8.0-19-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 17 18:16:28 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<cmanns> Howdy what's suggested for a Netbook? I see the website say my Acer Aspire One D255e Wifi may not work, but may due to newer stuff ofc. However I have wifi adapter I can put in, shall I just run ubuntu installer from windows 7 and see how it goes or? I has no cdrom.
<antuirno> mildfate: try it ~> sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<histo> mildfate: sudo aptitude why ia32-libs-multiarch
<mildfate> histo: $ sudo aptitude why ia32-libs-multiarch
<mildfate> Unable to find a reason to install ia32-libs-multiarch.
<histo> mildfate: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs-multiarch
<histo> wth is going on with your system.
<histo> going through dependency hell right now.
<mildfate> histo: Yea, I have no idea.  At one point I did an install of "ubuntu-desktop" thinking I'd need it in order to view the desktop (seemed obvious).  At some point a long way along the dl and install, it said unable to reach some site, 403 error and quit
<caborca> Hi, i'm new on IRC and new on Linux
<histo> mildfate: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<histo> caborca: hello
<wheatthin> if that doesn't work, you can try to do the full-upgrade
<antuirno> mildfate: check this http://askubuntu.com/questions/300139/ia32-libs-broken-package-ubuntu-12-04-x64
<caborca> Hi histo, i really don't understan how does work that chat
<histo> mildfate: don't install that ppa just apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<histo> caborca: You can ask questions here about ubuntu. There are other rooms on this server for various topics. You can /join #someroom
<mildfate> histo: the update and upgrade finished
<histo> mildfate: now try and install
<caborca> ok. thanks histo,
<mildfate> histo: with gdebi?
<histo> mildfate: yes
<mildfate> histo: same error, "dependency problems"
<wheatthin> !alis | caborca
<ubottu> caborca: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<wheatthin> !alis | caborca
<madnoob> does anyone here preseed from the local LAN and when I mean preseed from the local LAN i mean not going online to install Ubuntu at all instead from a local apt repo on the same subnet??
<caborca> ok, i'll try
<DarkAceLaptop> how/where do I set the maximum allowed RAM of a program?
<mildfate> histo: any other ideas?
<histo> mildfate: alright I give lets just use xrdp  sudo apt-get install xrdp   then use an rdp client to connect
<DarkAceLaptop> if it goes beyond said amount Ubuntu kills the program for me
<DarkAceLaptop> (which is very handy)
<mildfate> histo: should I remove anything?  or is there nothing to remove?
<JoaquinMurieta> wc
<histo> DarkAceLaptop: ulimit
<histo> mildfate: remove teamviewer
<histo> mildfate: sudo apt-get purge teamviewer
<mildfate> histo: Looks like xrdp successfully installed
<rosario1> buongiorno...
<tobii> Can I set the swap partition and boot partition to be different location after I installed Ubuntu?
<histo> DarkAceLaptop: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/32368/how-to-limit-application-memory-usage
<histo> tobii: you can make them whatever you want.
<histo> tobii: as long as the files are present in /boot and swap is formatted for swap
<tobii> histo, but I used LVM when I installed
<histo> !details | tobii
<ubottu> tobii: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Guest86810> ello?
<Guest86810> i have a small problem
<ethan_> could anyone help me?
<Noskcaj> !ask | ethan_
<ubottu> ethan_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mildfate> histo: Is there a rdc app I need to dl for os x 10.8.4
<cmanns5> Sorry guys
<dtreacy> i'm running headless 13.04 and trying to remap keys with xmodmap but t doesnt seem to be installed?
<ethan_> I'm having trouble with an app that requires flash.  On both Firefox and Chromium browsers, this website will not let me click on the Abobe Flash Player Settings options
<tobii> I'm using 12.04. Let's say I'd like more continuous space in /home, can I set /boot and /swap which are on different partitions to a new HD before I repartition the HD?
<histo> mildfate: http://www.microsoft.com/mac/remote-desktop-client
<mildfate> histo: looks like I have to buy it, eh?
<histo> mildfate: no download is free for the client
<ethan_> that's it i'm going back to mint
<ethan_> haha...SUCK it !:D
<trainerdad> hello
<trainerdad> anybody there?
<TheJackDev> hi
<trainerdad> oh sorry. Hi
<tobii> Can I set the swap partition and boot partition to be different location after I installed Ubuntu?
<trainerdad> I have an ubuntuone question but cant seem to join the right channel for the topic.
<caborca> Hi. Somebody can tell me how to installa a desktop theme on ubuntu?
<trainerdad> any help would be greatly appreciated
<macwolf74> caborca, create a folder in your home folder called .themes, and unzip the theme into that .themes
<macwolf74> then get unity tweak tool, go under appearance or themes and change it from there
<caborca> ok, i'll try it
<varunendra> tobii, swap yes, easily. Boot - too many changes and manual work will be required. But yes, both are possible.
<caborca> but, which is my home foler?
<macwolf74> it should be the folder that starts up when you open files
<tobii> varunendra, i see, thank you
<iceroot> caborca: /home/username or just ~
<macwolf74> if it isn't you can make sure by clicking "Home" in the sidebar
<vlad_starkov> Emergency Question: just changed disk in RAID1 in Ubuntu 12.04 Server. After that mdadm recovered new disk. After reboot the system does not load. Only blinking cursor appears. Is it possible that it needs to reconfigure GRUB?
<aarcane> I'm creating new users on the command line.  How do I make each of these new users home dirs encrypted?
<yva> anybody who managed to connect his google apps account to empathy?
<caborca> No. I couldn't. I created a folder at home named .themes, i pasted there the theme, but then the folder dissapear
<wilee-nilee> caborca, Hit ctrl-h in home to see that fle
<yva> I tried adding it as a jabber account but it always shows up saying that the account requires authentification
<caborca> ok, i found it thanks... then i opened unity tweak tool, but it doesn't show me the new themes
<macwolf74> caborca, the (.) at the beginning of folders makes them hidden
<macwolf74> sorry I didn't mention that
<macwolf74> caborca, Is it unzipped and the folder is in .themes?
<caborca> i made a folder called .themes at home, then i unzipped the themes and pasted them
<yva> maybe something I need  t authorize on google side?  I don't see empathy in the authorized applications
<macwolf74> caboose885, what is the name of the theme if you don't mind me asking
<macwolf74> caborca*
<macwolf74> sorry caboose
<caborca> Hardy-Mariux 2.0
<macwolf74> sorry caborca but it looks like that theme is too old for modern ubuntu
<yva> nobody for an empathy + gapps issue? I tried adding it as a normal google account but no conacts show up
<caborca> ok. thanks, i'll try with another
<macwolf74> to get a theme that should work make sure it says it's a GTK+ 3 theme or Ubuntu 11.10+ supported
<caborca> Ok. I'm looking it
<orangerobot> can anyone who's sucessfully managed to play counter strike source on ubunt via steam using an AMD video card tell me what driver they're using? (ubuntu 12.10 or 13.04 preferably)
<vlad_starkov> Emergency question: Could anyone look at this `boot-repair` output http://paste.ubuntu.com/5791662/ and point me why the system does not boot? (I changed failed HDD in RAID1 and after that the system does not boot)
<wheatthin> vlad_starkov, have you tried looking to see if the boot flags are set?
<vlad_starkov> wheatthin: yes they are set for both disks
<vlad_starkov> wheatthin: look at the end of http://paste.ubuntu.com/5791662/
<vlad_starkov> probably the problem is because of raid1 is encrypted
<vlad_starkov> md0: ext4
<vlad_starkov> md1: encrypted -> lvm
<vlad_starkov> md0: ext4 (/boot)
<Thete> Is it possible to do a do-release-upgrade type upgrade to Saucy?
<caborca> thanks, i think understood
<wheatthin> Thete, I'm sure it is, when it's available
<Thete> nightly builds are available
<wheatthin> may I ask why a nightly build?
<Thete> Cause I'm on haswell and I'm already running 3.10-rc7 linux kernel
<wilee-nilee> Thete, THe 13.10 channel is #ubuntu+1
<Thete> And 13.04 is buggy as F with it
<wheatthin> lol nightly builds will be even buggier :)
<Thete> I know
<tsimpson> Thete: check if "do-release-upgrade -cd" says it's available or not, note the -d option checks for a development release
<Thete> tsimpson, Thank you
<macwolf74> Thete, if you really want to do it, have all updates installed, alt+f2 and type update-manager -d
<macwolf74> or do that
<macwolf74> lol
<Thete> Thanks :)
<wheatthin> as long as you know what you want and aren't expecting any support lol
<asdfasdf> Can someone help me with installing ubunty?
<Thete> Yeah, I don't expect that
<Thete> It's gonna be a mess I'm sure
<wheatthin> asdfasdf, it's pretty self explanitory
<asdfasdf> It is
<asdfasdf> but I've searched for about 6 hours and haven't found a solution
<asdfasdf> So here I am :P
<wheatthin> yup, download iso, burn iso, boot iso, install
<asdfasdf> When it reboots in the middle of the process, instead of booting to ubuntu it boots to windows
<asdfasdf> This is for when you want to dual-boot it
<wheatthin> why would it reboot in the middle of the process?
<asdfasdf> because I chose the dual-boot option
<wheatthin> you mean after installing?
<wheatthin> you might want to change which drive boots first in bios
<wheatthin> then install
<wilee-nilee> asdfasdf, What is the other OS?
<wheatthin> windows
<asdfasdf> It's like the 4th slide in the installer, I haven't even gotten to the part where it asks for the time zone
<asdfasdf> Windows
<wilee-nilee> asdfasdf, Which release?
<vlad_starkov> wheatthin: how to install grub on the /boot partition from the Live-USB?
<aarcane> What's the package that tells me what package to install if a command is missing?
<wheatthin> vlad_starkov, you have to chroot and then install grub
<wilee-nilee> aarcane, There is none, can you follow help?
<vlad_starkov> wheatthin: what is chroot?
<vlad_starkov> wheatthin: sudo ... or something elese?
<asdfasdf> 13.04
<wheatthin> it's changing operating environments from live to installation
<wilee-nilee> aarcane, What is the windows release XP, W7 or W8?
<wheatthin> vlad_starkov, unless what you mean is you installed it to a usb drive.. then it's not live
<ajmartin> Where can I find the linux kernel (deb) packages for 3.8.0-25.37. Looked here http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ but can't find the matching subversion
<ObrienDave> aarcane*** you can use synaptic to fix broken packages. that might find the missing dependency
<wilee-nilee> ObrienDave, On a live cd?
<wheatthin> asdfasdf, I found out that in order to complete the install process, you have to uncheck download updates while installing
<asdfasdf> OOOOOOH
<asdfasdf> didn't try that
<asdfasdf> thank you so much
<anonnumberanon> really?
<anonnumberanon> on what machine?
<asdfasdf> I'll check back in a few
<asdfasdf> I can't thank you enough
<wheatthin> yup
<asdfasdf> I've been at it for almost 7 hours now
<ObrienDave> hmm, didn't see where aarcane mentioned a LiveCD
<asdfasdf> <3
<asdfasdf> MUAH
<FloodBot1> asdfasdf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wilee-nilee> lol, self absorbed morons gotta love them
<aarcane> ObrienDave, ubuntu desktop installs have a command that just lists a couple of packages you can install to provide a missing command.  It's not included by default when you install a superminimal system from debootstrap.
<wheatthin> wilee-nilee, be nice :)
<ObrienDave> okay, learn something new EVERY day :)
<ajmartin> Where can I find the linux kernel (deb) packages for 3.8.0-25.37. Looked here http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ but can't find the matching subversion
<wheatthin> ajmartin, what's the purpose of getting that exact kernel version?
<ajmartin> wheatthin: I have to use it with debug kernel & systemtap. For that it is required
<wheatthin> ajmartin, is it because you used a ppa to install those?
<vlad_starkov> Emergency question: Could anyone look at this `boot-repair` output http://paste.ubuntu.com/5791662/ and point me why the system does not boot? (I changed failed HDD in RAID1 and after that the system does not boot)
<wheatthin> vlad_starkov, try to install grub?
<ajmartin> wheatthin: No. It is a requirement. See here http://sourceware.org/systemtap/SystemTap_Beginners_Guide/using-systemtap.html (look at `Important` box)
<ajmartin> wheatthin: second one
<vlad_starkov> wheatthin: I never did manually it before. could you point me for the further steps?
<anonnumberanon> vlad_starkov, get the grub install dvd and use that, it might be called grub fixer or somehting like that
<wheatthin> ajmartin, did you use the files in that guide? or from repo?
<ajmartin> wheatthin: from repo
<ajmartin> wheatthin: here http://sourceware.org/systemtap/SystemTap_Beginners_Guide/using-systemtap.html
<vlad_starkov> anonnumberanon: I have RAID1+LUKS+LVM
<ajmartin> wheatthin: http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/l/linux/?C=M;O=D (omit the last one)
<anonnumberanon> vlad_starkov, get windows
<vlad_starkov> anonnumberanon: not sure that GRUB autorepair will know that I have encrypted disk
<ajmartin> wheatthin: here is more info about http://sourceware.org/systemtap/wiki/SystemtapOnUbuntu
<Motz> Hi, I can't install ubuntu on a laptop having windows 8. I guess there are problems with uefi. any hint?
<wheatthin> Motz, you have to explain what kind of problems, we aren't mind readers :)
<ajmartin> wheatthin: do you know where I could find the specific version?
<anonnumberanon> vlad_starkov, step number 1, do you have backups?
<anonnumberanon> Motz have you tried disabling secureboot in the bIOS?
<wheatthin> ajmartin, no, actually I don't
<ajmartin> wheatthin: ok. Thanks!
<vlad_starkov> anonnumberanon: yes
<ObrienDave> Motz*** https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<anonnumberanon> vlad_starkov,  then you should be able to try stuff right?
<anonnumberanon> you don't have grub in the first place right? because if you do there is this : https://pzolee.blogs.balabit.com/2010/07/grub-helyreallitas-titkositott-es-lvm-particiok-eseten/
<asdf__> I'm back
<asdf__> It didn't work :(
<aarcane> I have apt configured to not install recommends and suggests by default.  Sometimes I want one or two of thsoe packages though.  is it possible to get a list of all packages that are "Suggested" or "recommended" by currently installed software?
<asdf__> It still asked me to eject, and after I did, it started to windows
<wheatthin> asdf__, did you switch your first booting disk in bios?
<asdf__> I changed it from hard drive to CD, but that was when I selected the "download updates" oatpion
<wheatthin> asdf__, ubuntu /boot disk should be the first one to load
<asdf__> ?
<asdf__> How do you do that?
<wheatthin> asdf__, I assume you have two hard disks?
<asdf__> I did the automatic partitioning
<asdf__> so I don't know
<wheatthin> asdf__, what does sudo fdisk -l  show?
<asdf__> where do I enter the sudo code?
<wheatthin> in terminal
<wheatthin> asdf__, you'll have to use pastebin to post the results
<asdf__> How do I get to terminal on ubuntu?
<asdf__> I'm completely new, hehe
<wheatthin> click on the 'super' button and in the search field type terminal
<wheatthin> super aka window button
<Nicekiwi> how does Ubuntu 12.04 run on a MacBook Air?
<SwedeMike> Nicekiwi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookAir
<wheatthin> Nicekiwi, it should run good as long as the macbook doesn't have displaylink
<wheatthin> Nicekiwi, I find people having issues with the new dual head video cards that automatically change from intel to nvidia or whatever depending on power scaling
<asdf__> http://pastebin.com/9mQ7m2Ud
<cristian_c> Hi
<Nicekiwi> wheatthin, hmm.. the Air dosnt have dedicated GFX, so should be fine..
<cristian_c> I've installed qt4-qtconfig
<wilee-nilee> asdf__, This windows 8
<cristian_c> If I open the tool and I edit the font settings, clicking on File->Save, this string appears in the statusbar: 'Saved changes.'
<cristian_c> but if I close and reopen the tool, there are not the new settings anymore
<wheatthin> asdf__, it looks like you need to change some partition system id's
<cristian_c> How can I solve it?
<wheatthin> before installing
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<asdf__> I have windows 7
<asdf__> I also thought that, bu t I was selecting the automatic partioning
<wheatthin> asdf__, well you can choose to use the free space, but you still need to change partition id's
<asdf__> oh IDs?
<asdf__> I've never read anything about changing IDs
<wheatthin> asdf__, so the installer knows it's linux, and swap and whatever
<wilee-nilee> asdf__, THe sfs in tha fdisk means that HD is dynamic, it probably wasn't and adding or trying to add a 5th parttion caused this, that is not good
<asdf__> :/ how do I fix it?
<wilee-nilee> asdf__, I would ask on the ##wndows channel there are tools.
<wheatthin> asdf__, since the partitioning is done, I'd go back in with livedvd/usb and sudo fdisk then follow a guide to changing the id's to what you need it
<wilee-nilee> ##windows you have to be registered is all with freenode
<wilee-nilee> wheatthin, Dud that disc is dynamic
<wilee-nilee> Dude*
<wheatthin> wilee-nilee, what do you mean by dynamic?
<Dr_willis> Holey Dynamic disks Batman!
<wheatthin> hmm
<wilee-nilee> wheatthin, It is a specialized partitioning that does not play with a dual boot of MS and linux and was caused probably by exceding the 4 primary partition limit or at least trying to.
<asdf__> Well thank you for the help
<asdf__> I appreciate it very much stranger
<wheatthin> asdf__, I'd suggest reinstalling both windows and linux
<anonnumberanon> asdf what is your problem right about now, and I assume you own a 2010 computer is that right? (300Gb drives + W7 is about 2008>2012)
<wilee-nilee> lol Dr_willis
<wheatthin> using none dynamic disk layout
<asdf__> Yeah I'll probably do that
<asdf__> Thank you again wheatthin
<wheatthin> yup
<asdf__> so I should factory restore right?
<wilee-nilee> asdf__, It can be converted with the right tools back to what it was.
<wheatthin> no.. if you have the windows installation disk, then I'd use linux to partition, then go install windows, and then ubuntu
<asdf__> what do you mean by that
<mdev> how do i let apache/php run as root wtih no pass
<wheatthin> asdf__, well the restore disk might put the same layout
<asdf__> And what do you mean byt using linux to partition, then windows, and then ubuntu
<asdf__> Because I don't have any linux right now
<asdf__> should I?
<wheatthin> the livecd/dvd
<wheatthin> using the terminal to partition with fdisk
<wheatthin> set the size of ntfs partition you want
<wheatthin> set the linux boot partition, swap, and root
<wheatthin> then go install windows.. then boot the linux livecd/dvd and install ubuntu
<asdf__> Isn't that Gpedit?
<asdf__> or something like that?
<wheatthin> gparted?
<asdf__> gparted
<asdf__> yeah
<wheatthin> gedit is a text editor
<mdev> how.do.I.run.php.as.root
<mdev> under.ubuntu.
<wheatthin> mdev, what do you mean run php as root?
<orman> how can you bring a process to the foreground that root owns? for example jobs has no output, there is a process I want to bring back to the shell.
<wheatthin> orman, have you tried looking for a log as a source of output?
<orman> I've set it up that way, but for some reason the program does not work when scheduled
<orman> vs being done in the shell
<wheatthin> orman, did you set a cron job or something?
<wheatthin> if so look in /var/log/syslog
<orman> upstart .conf file
<Guest14370> hey everyone! was hoping someone could help me, my files lens in 13.04 isn't finding my files! thx for any help, only been using linux for a month
<wheatthin> Tapper, umm this might help you   http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/real-files-folders-search-unity-lens.html
<anonnumberanon> Krom, so where are your files mang?
<wheatthin> Tapper, I'm assuming this will be helpful
<Tapper> anonnumberanon, they are in home>tapper>my stuff
<Tapper> wheatthin, haha yes yes thxxxxx
<Tapper> can i toggle join and quit msgs in here?
<anonnumberanon> Tapper, do you think it is possible that that foplder isn't mounted, since you can't "see: it
<Tapper> anonnumberanon, the folder is good to go but the site that wheatthin showed me said the default file lens doesnt include folders or files I havent accessed yet
<anonnumberanon> well that sounds retarded it should index everything as soon as installed.
<Tapper> anonnumberanon, i completely agree ugh
<anonnumberanon> just get another, that one seems like it's been half-assed
<Tapper> anonnumberanon, doing that now yea its the default lens form cononical
<Tapper> wheatthin, anonnumberanon hey guys is there a way to re-order the icons on the Panel?
<wheatthin> Tapper, in unity?  super+alt
<anonnumberanon> You can make them smaller, which is nice, or put one icon on top of another. I don't think you can set the bar to be horizontal though, but it's good because most screens nowadays are too wide.
<Tapper> wheatthin, not the Launcher but on the Panel, the grey smaller one with like sound icon, cloud icon, time and date etc
<wheatthin> Tapper, right
<mdev> www-data       LOCAL=NOPASSWD:/usr/bin/service
<mdev> there we go
<Tapper> wheatthin, im holding super+alt then what
<wheatthin> super+alt while dragging
<wheatthin> or click
<wheatthin> I forget now
<Tapper> wheatthin, i hold super and alt and try to click the icons to move them but they stay locked
<max64>  /load .xchat2/budus.so
<wheatthin> Tapper, hold on
<Tapper> wheatthin, thx I appreciate the help i tried to google but couldnt find it
<wheatthin> Tapper, I have no clue, I guess that was in gnome classic only
<Tapper> wheatthin, oh well fudge it I guess
<Motz> hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu via wubi. On my laptop there is windows 8 installed. On the reboot I get an error: wubildr.mbr not found. Any hint?
<wheatthin> Motz, did you try to paste that error into google?
<wilee-nilee> Motz, Wubi will not run in a W8 setup.
<ubuntu> rk
<Motz> wilee-nilee, so what is the solution?
<Guest8124> yes
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | Motz
<ubottu> Motz: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<wilee-nilee> Motz, If this is a factery W8 not your install it is a uefi setup.
<Motz> wilee-nilee, do I need to install it from cd?
<wheatthin> Motz, that would be my suggestion
<wilee-nilee> Motz, Take a look at the link, thnkgs are a bit different with this setup.
<wilee-nilee> Ubuntu wont fit in a cd, but a dvd or usb works
<Motz> wilee-nilee, the installation file for 12.10 is 695 MB. It will fit in a cd, won't it?
<anonnumberanon> usb prolly won't work (*0% failure rate) make a DVD Motz.
<anonnumberanon> (80% failure)
<wilee-nilee> Motz, If that size yeah.
<Motz> ok
<wilee-nilee> sounds like lubuntu that size, I thought ubuntu exceeded cd use
<Tapper> wheatthin, hey how do I display all the files in a specific repository I guess? that link u sent me with the file lense alternative, when I go to download the file it says unable to locate package
<wheatthin> Tapper, to find a specific package apt-cache search <packagename>
<orman> what commands can give me usb device UUID?
<anonnumberanon> Tapper get Synaptic Package Manager for Un=buntu Software Center, that will give you access to most of the thinbgs.
<wheatthin> orman, is it already mounted?
<orman> yes
<wheatthin> orman, you can use mount to see the uuid of already mounted devices
<gordonjcp> synaptic is obsolete, isn't it?
<orman> thanks a lot
<anonnumberanon> gordonjcp, compared to what ?
<kxwabcirc> exit
<kxwabcirc> quit
<kxwabcirc> Quit
<wheatthin> anonnumberanon, compared to software-manager
<gordonjcp> anonnumberanon: I thought it wasn't supported any more, which is why it's not installed by default
<JaceP> hi guys. i disabled OpenGL through ccsm due to high cpu usage. my display is now pretty corrupt and i am unable to re-enable opengl to resolve the issue. suggestions?
<JaceP> i can type through a terminal screen if i do it very carefully. the X desktop is overlaid and flashing over any terminal prompt.
<wheatthin> JaceP, disable compiz
<wilee-nilee> JaceP, What release?
<JaceP> 12.10
<anonnumberanon> wheaties, the software manager doesn't let you see the "ropes", also it doesn't work sometimes, when Synaptic does.
<wheatthin> anonnumberanon, then using apt-get is the suggested alternative
<islandmonkey> Can anyone help me with compiling wineasio? Keep getting an error: http://pastebin.com/xkNEjsND
<anonnumberanon> gordonjcp, it is one that a lot of people use
<wilee-nilee> JaceP, You can reset compiz. http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<JaceP> wilee-nilee: thank you, i'll try this
<wilee-nilee> cool
<wheatthin> islandmonkey, why compiling wine from source?
<anonnumberanon> wheaties, yes but apt-get install is not very user-friendly, it does not have a nice search feature like Synaptic, it is a command line interface bash command after all.
<wheatthin> wheatthin*
<anonnumberanon> wheatthin,
<anonnumberanon> sorry
<islandmonkey> wheatthin: I'm not compiling wine from source, I'm compiling wineasio
<wheatthin> anonnumberanon, it'll show him the ropes..
<wheatthin> still not a supported package by ubuntu support
<anonnumberanon> it might show him "some" of the ropes but it skips a few steps in understanding Linux and the packages, it skips the VISUAL step, which most people are, visual, if you can't see it, you can';t understand it.
<wheatthin> anonnumberanon, using the manpage explains it.
<anonnumberanon> man is not featured as one of the first, main commands to use to learn Linux, it should be, but Ubuntu is not targeted at people who want to learn computer science and thus use man
<wheatthin> anonnumberanon, actually, it is.
<anonnumberanon> I have never had a Ubuntu install tell me to start using man in orddcer to understand things, that's what I mean.
<wheatthin> anonnumberanon, what are man pages for then?
<gordonjcp> anonnumberanon: that makes no sense
<gordonjcp> anonnumberanon: anyone using Ubuntu either already knows about man pages, or doesn't care about man pages
<JaceP> wilee-nilee: thank you that solved most of the issue.
<anonnumberanon> when you install Ubuntu everything you do is made to be GUI-easy and you don't have to get into the workings of the packages to make them work. Having to read man pages is against that "new user" philosophy. If the marketing goal is to teach the user something, then more options for learning should be offered right off the bat.
<wheatthin> anonnumberanon, if you aren't willing to read, then you aren't willing to learn about ubuntu/linux in general
<gordonjcp> anonnumberanon: it's against the "experienced user" philosophy, too
<gordonjcp> anonnumberanon: this is why Ubuntu is the distro of choice for very experienced Linux users
<wilee-nilee> JaceP, Cool, no problem.
<JaceP> wilee-nilee: so if i wanted to remove compiz completely due to it crashing nonstop, would i want to first install metacity?
<gordonjcp> JaceP: if your hardware struggles with Compiz it will probably struggle with Unity-2D
<gordonjcp> JaceP: consider using XFCE instead
<handuel> anonnumberanon: but there is always need for manuals, unless everything was exactly the same as windows, a "new user" would always need to read a manual
<wilee-nilee> JaceP, unity is a plugin in compiz, it is that desktop, you would be better exploring other desktops.
<curatrix> xfce is my personal choice (been doing this since the mid 90s
<anonnumberanon> but there is a problem though, Ubuntu makes the choice of being the introductory distro. It sure was untill 13.04, but then it broke, and 13.04 is an anti-noob at best.
<nobuhdy> I tend to agree with anonnumberanon actually (sorry to butt in), man pages tend to be somewhat less "communicative", whenever possible I prefer info than man
<anonnumberanon> By that I am talking about the updating problems
<gordonjcp> frankly this discussion is better suited to #ubuntu-offtopic
<wheatthin> ^
<wheatthin> :)
<Infix> +1
<gordonjcp> anonnumberanon: do you have an actual Ubuntu support question, possibly about upgrading?
<curatrix> anonnumberanon: I wouldn't go past LTS ..........Linux + The bleeding edge of tech = Heartbreak
<curatrix> linux(like a fine wine) has always been better when it has aged a little
<gordonjcp> curatrix: that's true of any OS
<JaceP> i'll try switching to xfce. this is a headless node anyway that i might hook a display to once in a great while. don't care what the gui looks like.
<gordonjcp> JaceP: what are you using it for?
<gordonjcp> JaceP: if it's headless, just install Ubuntu Server and leave all that GUI stuff off
<curatrix> gordonjcp: Yes and no .......Windows 8.1 is a good example
<gordonjcp> JaceP: that way there's less to go wrong
<gordonjcp> curatrix: I've never used Windows
<curatrix> gordonjcp: Then why claim that it is true of any OS?
<anonnumberanon> curatrix, right , 13.04 is surely not for beginners, even if it is pushed onto the user from 12.04.
<gordonjcp> curatrix: well, I've played with XP a bit, but never really gone into it beyond "click icon, run program"
<gordonjcp> curatrix: because it is true of any OS
<gordonjcp> there are more OSes out there than just Windows, you know
<JaceP> i'm receiving spam from a user in this channel: noooooooo
<anonnumberanon> gordon, no I don't have any questions about it right now, I am just here to compare the issues people are having with it to the issues I sometimes have/had with Debian.
 * curatrix knows not to argue with a fool as they will drag you down to their level and then beat you with experience
<gordonjcp> JaceP: yeah, I got that too, just close the window and ignore it
<handuel> The issue with unity is that there are loads of powerfull features like previews and the HUD, but nothing explaining that they exist
<gordonjcp> anonnumberanon: in which case, you want to discuss it in #ubuntu-offtopic since it's not a support question
<anonnumberanon> Well I'm not the one who brought it up.
<gordonjcp> anonnumberanon: in which case, in the future you can help out by diverting future discussions of this nature to #ubuntu-offtopic ;-)
<JaceP> i installed xfce4 and seem to be unable to switch the default session over to using it
<handuel> JaceP does it show in the cog menu at the login screen?
<JaceP> it auto logs in so i have no prompt at all
<JaceP> i'm attempting to install xubuntu-desktop and see if that solves it
<wheatthin> JaceP, it won't
<anonnumberanon> gordonjcp, OK.
<wheatthin> JaceP, you must go into system settings and user accounts
<wheatthin> to disable autologin graphically
<JaceP> don't want to disable autologin, just want to set xfce to be the default
<wheatthin> JaceP, can re-enable it after you select the main one you want
<JaceP> gotcha
<JaceP> wheatthin: good deal, thanks. i've got it booting into xubuntu. provided it stops crashing i'll be very happy. thanks again :D
<esivn> i just installed ubuntu and then linux server. i'm trying to set up a home network with a couple of other computers.  where do i start?
<bekks> esivn: Whats "linux server"?
<nobuhdy> esivn: so you've installed ubuntu server?
<gordonjcp> bekks: tasksel has an option for something like "common linux server"
<esivn> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-server linux-image-server linux-server
<bekks> gordonjcp: Ah, never used tasksel. Thanks. :)
<bekks> esivn: Thats a server kernel only.
<esivn> ok, what should i do now
<bekks> esivn: Just set up an IP address from your local network and you're done.
<gordonjcp> bekks: it pops up when you do a server install
<nobuhdy> esivn: you want it as a file+print server, proxy server, web server? or just a simple file+print server?
<esivn> My cable modem is handling dhcp right now.  I want to setup a secure home network that I can access remotely via vpn.   I just need a starting place.  You guys or a guide.
<esivn> I want to do media streaming, file, print, web and email with it.
<islandmonkey>  Can anyone help me with compiling wineasio? Keep getting an error: http://pastebin.com/xkNEjsND
<evanvarvell> ..
<esivn> ?
<Dr_willis> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Dr_willis> should be some guides out on openvpn also
<Dr_willis> You dont really have to use 'vpn' to access your server.
<ss_haze> does buying left for dead 2 or portal on steam, when it hasn't got linux icon is safe?
<Dr_willis> ss_haze,  I would think it would mean it dosent run on linux.. but buying it should be safe. ;)
<ss_haze> it's kinda confusing when they don't write linux in description
<Dr_willis> I thought every linux game had that linux Logo icon on the store page.
<ss_haze> well, you can read that they released Portal, left for dead 2 etc, but in client, they are still windows or mac games only
<Dr_willis> or does steam on linux showit as a native linux game? im on windows steam looking right now.
<ss_haze> maybe if I buy them, I can download linux versions anyway
<Dr_willis> could be they are still in testing.
<kostkon> i think these two games are still in beta that's why
<Dr_willis> makes sence to me.
<Dr_willis> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Valve-Is-Telling-Linux-Steam-Users-to-Play-More-Left-4-Dead-2-353992.shtml
<Dr_willis> “Right now the Beta is the only place you can play L4D2 on Linux natively. If you run Linux, load it up and give it a try,” reads the announcement from Valve.
<ss_haze> I will be waiting for official release probably, but Valve really can't win the market with the games they have now on linux
<ss_haze> atleast thats my thoughts
<Dr_willis> there is no winning.. there is just more games.. that become old games.. then moar games...
<Dr_willis> I got left4dead 2 here on steam (brother must have bought it) and never even played it. ;P
<Dr_willis> really dont like those survival fps games.
<ss_haze> winning or not, there is like a hundred type of games linux doesn't yet have
<ss_haze> I don't think it's weakness, but could be great to see some racing etc games
<Powermaniac> Hi
 * Dr_willis would be hard pressed to name a list of '100 types' of games.. but then again if i only play like 4 types.. it dosent matter.
<Dr_willis> Hello Powermaniac
<Powermaniac> Okay well I have a problem, that is I installed Xubuntu, it seemed to work, I discovered I overwrote a heap of files but I think I saved them with photorec, but now it won't let me get into xubuntu I just get a black screen after the xubuntu splash screen and a prompt
<Powermaniac> Anyway to get into Xubuntu from the prompt screen?
<Dr_willis> You overwrote them how exactly?
<Dr_willis> what prompt do you mean? grub:  or LOGIN: ?
<Powermaniac> There was a freespace partition that was actually the Windows 7 Starter partition with a whole bunch of files on it...
<Powermaniac> And I put Ubuntu on it first then Xubuntu as Ubuntu was too slow on this netbook
<Powermaniac> That isn't very powerful
<Powermaniac> The prompt is just a black screen where the login screen would normally appear
<Dr_willis> so your xubuntu install overwrote the windows 'boot/recovery' partition?
<Dr_willis> or the actual windows 7 partition?
<Powermaniac> The actual Windows 7 partition
<Powermaniac> The boot/recovery partition is still there
<Powermaniac> LAst I checked
<ss_haze> promt is like command line
<ss_haze> ?
<Dr_willis> !shell
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Powermaniac> Well it is just a black screen with a flashing underscore
<ss_haze> startxfce4 would start desktop environment
<Dr_willis> Powermaniac,  what did you use photorec to recover? it shouldent have affected your linux system
<Powermaniac> It was meant to just recover family photos
<Powermaniac> But instead it recovered the entire partition
<Dr_willis> im suprised it was able to recover anything.
<Powermaniac> And now I also have this weird error in the Xubuntu recovery mode that says the 281GB partition is completely full
<Dr_willis> Use a live cd, to see whats left on the system. and you might need to reinstall.   it could be photorec recoverd the windows files onto the linux partition. (not sure how it would do that)
<Powermaniac> Not sure how that is possible as there wasn't 281GB worth of files on there
<Dr_willis> but a live cd would be the best route. to let you see exactly whats going on - on the HD.
<MonkeyDust> Powermaniac  I had that too, in a terminal, type     df -h       does it say "100%" ?       if yes, emtyp Trash
<Powermaniac> I will have to use a live usb no cd drive
<Dr_willis> cd/dvd osent matter.
<Powermaniac> New problem
<Powermaniac> After testing the windows recovery mode to see what happens just opened it and left it didn't start anything
<Powermaniac> Now I rebooted
<Powermaniac> All I get now is a black screen after the bios splash and this text "error: unknown filesystem." "grub rescur> _"
<Powermaniac> grub rescue*
<Powermaniac> Oh and thanks for the help guys
<MonkeyDust> Powermaniac  I wonder what you actually *do* with your machine to make it so troublesome
<Dr_willis> use a live usb, check the system. sounds like the sysetm is totally goofed up.
<Powermaniac> Dr_willis will do
<nobuhdy> MonkeyDust: if his nickname can give a hint :)
<Powermaniac> MonkeyDust, It's a long story as to what happen, it's my parents laptop and they were whining about it being slow
<Dr_willis> hmm.. someone want to check   http://www.hulu.com/watch/502318  for me to see if the actual video works?    the comercials seem to work. but the video seems garbled.. (trying  a differnt browser now)
<Dr_willis> weird.. Chrome Worked.. FF dident..
<MonkeyDust> Dr_willis  "Sorry, currently our video library can only be watched from within the United States"
<MonkeyDust> patriot!
<Dr_willis> funny since its a JapAnime show. ;P
<Dr_willis> now its working in FF also..   must been a server issue or somthing odd.
<Powermaniac> Okay new question
<Powermaniac> I have managed to get in with a liveUSB
<Powermaniac> Now it says the HDD is completely full
<Powermaniac> Could that be causing the problem?
<Dr_willis> possible.. 100% full - would be.. weird
<nobuhdy> unless there are bad sectors
<Dr_willis> but i bet its just one sign  of deeper issues
<nobuhdy> check your hard drive condition
<MonkeyDust> Powermaniac  that's what I just said
<MonkeyDust> Powermaniac  it's most probably your Trash
<Powermaniac> Okay, so on that note, do you know of a way to grab all image type files off the HDD that I've recovered and stick them onto a usb?
<Dr_willis> the 'find' command can scan and do stuff to all files of a speccif type/pattern
<nobuhdy> Powermaniac is your usb live persistent?
<MonkeyDust> Powermaniac  type rm -r [drive]home/user/.local/share/Trash
<MonkeyDust> Powermaniac  type rm -r [drive]/home/user/.local/share/Trash
<Powermaniac> nobuhdy, persistent?
<Powermaniac> MonkeyDust, thanks
<Powermaniac> Okay
<Powermaniac> So
<Powermaniac> Now to find the files
<Powermaniac> As I need to do this eventually anyway
<Powermaniac> Now I think find /dev/sda3/. -name ".jpg" -o ".png" | xargs -0 mv ~/Desktop/USB might do it?
<Dr_willis> you use find on the devices MOUNTPOINT  not the /dev/DEVICENAME
<Powermaniac> So in this case
<Dr_willis> also its a good idea to test find commands with 'echo' instead of actually doing the move/copy/deletion
<Powermaniac> "/media/xubuntu/8b5ec757-0f45-42b0-bd0a-210feb766581"...
<Dr_willis> if thats the MOUNTPOINT. yes.
<Powermaniac> How do I check that, that is the Mountpoint?
<Dr_willis> or cd into the mountpoint, then use a shorter command. since you an use relative paths
<Powermaniac> And yes I'm new to linux in general
<Dr_willis> cd to it and look?
<Powermaniac> Okay so cd allowed me into it
<Powermaniac> So now I can write find .-name ".jpg" -o ".png" | xargs -0 mv /media/xubuntu/USB
<Powermaniac> Just making sure as I don't want to screw this up further
<Dr_willis> somthing like that.. id test with echo first.
<Powermaniac> Where do I add echo?
<Powermaniac> just to the front?
<Dr_willis> and i think find has a sysntax where it dosent need to get piped to xargs
<Powermaniac> Oh okay
<Dr_willis> http://javarevisited.blogspot.com/2011/03/10-find-command-in-unix-examples-basic.html
<Powermaniac> Thanks will read over that
<Dr_willis> find . -size +1000c -exec ls -l {} \;
<Dr_willis>  
<Dr_willis>  -exec runs the command for each found item
<Dr_willis> in that example it just shows the file details
<Dr_willis> filenames with SPACES in them can also be very problematic
<Powermaniac> Hmm
<Powermaniac> I thought if you search for the extension it would ignore the names?
<Dr_willis> id just find the files by hand and use a file manager.. assuming you got them all in some common directory
<Dr_willis> extensions dont really mean anything in linux
<Powermaniac> No that's the problem
<Dr_willis> they are part of the name
<loganlee> hi
<Powermaniac> Photorec restored them in over 1000 folders mixed in with 100,000s of random files
<loganlee> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Powermaniac> That I don't even know the netbook had on it, well it didn't
<MonkeyDust> Powermaniac  and did you store them on your HDD ?
<Powermaniac> We have a feeling it duplicated files over and over
<Dr_willis> cant say ive ever used photorec to recover stuff so no idea..
<Dr_willis> I always backup imporntant stuff :)
<Powermaniac> MonkeyDust, did I store the photos on it, well myself no not personally, but my parents yes (been telling them to back everything up for ages)
<Dr_willis> i setup  my mom with a cloud  storage drive - told her to use that. ;)
<MonkeyDust> Powermaniac  i mean: the photorec recovered files
<Powermaniac> MonkeyDust, they were all sent to the desktop
<Powermaniac> MonkeyDust, When it got over 20 folders I started to get worried
<MonkeyDust> Powermaniac  should have stored them on an external disk
<Dr_willis> are you sure any of the files are good?
<Powermaniac> Dr_willis, yeah tried to convince my parents of using the cloud but my step-dad doesn't like the idea of them being on the internet
<Dr_willis> Powermaniac,  he dosent have to worry about anyone haveing them now,,
<Powermaniac> Dr_willis, I was going through some of the folders as I discovered you could according to the site while the program was running and there were intact photos in there
<Dr_willis> if theres 1000 copies of each file.. may be best to just start going though by hand and see what you got.
<Dr_willis> start filtering out whats not worth keeping.
<Powermaniac> Dr_willis, well he is of the opinion to just wipe them all as they do have the majority of them on another laptop
<Powermaniac> Dr_willis, So yeah...I want to save them if I can though
<Powermaniac> Dr_willis, just have this feeling something might get deleted that was of importance
<Powermaniac> Discussed it further and the photos are getting wiped
<Powermaniac> Anyway thanks guys
<ziklon> hello everyone
<Eagleman> This is a valid cronjob right?  00   3  1,23  *  *
<islandmonkey> Can anyone help me with compiling wineasio? Keep getting an error: http://pastebin.com/xkNEjsND
<MonkeyDust> Eagleman  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto#Crontab_Sections
<Eagleman> MonkeyDust, looks like it is valid
<ryankask> hi. occasionally (for example, now) my screen goes blurry. it could be a driver issue but may have to do with hardware. it goes away if I suspend, logout and then login again, or change the screen resolution
<ryankask> How cani I refresh the screen so I don't have to use any of those methods?
<ryankask> from the command line
<ryankask> some how simulate the sort of screen refresh that happens if you changed the screen resolution in the display settings and then clicked go back to the previous resolution
<nugroho> Indonesian
<islandmonkey> Can anyone help me with compiling wineasio? Keep getting an error: http://pastebin.com/xkNEjsND
<bekks> islandmonkey: Whats so unclear at "no such file or directory"?
<MonkeyDust> !id | nugroho
<ubottu> nugroho: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<islandmonkey> bekks: Well how can I fix that?
<bekks> islandmonkey: By finding out wether thats a file shipped by your "wineasio" or by finding out which ubuntu package provides it - take a look at packages.ubuntu.com
<MonkeyDust> islandmonkey  http://www.takethesecoins.it/blog/2011/05/install-wineasio-0-9-0-on-ubuntu-11-04-deb-file-included/
<MonkeyDust> islandmonkey  11.04 ^^^^^   maybe it works for 13.04
<islandmonkey> MonkeyDust: I get a 404 error trying to download that
<MonkeyDust> hmm
<MonkeyDust> islandmonkey  is this more useful http://www.ubuntugeek.com/download-wineasio-deb-packages.html
<foggy95> ^
<tking> hello guys how do i make ubuntu boot to command line mode at startup so i can login and switch to GUI when i want
<foggy95> 12.04 is a last good system,but ubuntu is dead like desktop
<bazhang> !ot | foggy95
<ubottu> foggy95: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> !nox | tking
<ubottu> tking: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<k1l_> foggy95: please keep this channel clear for technical ubuntu support. this is not a channel for ranting
<azar> How can I download the kernel source code of my ubuntu. As an example my ubuntu has the kernel version: 3.2.0-41-generic-pae. How can I download this version??
<foggy95> dont like critics,ok)
<EdePopede> hello, one quick question: does the actual (12.10/13.04) cd/dvd start menu look somehow like http://www.pendrivelinux.com/wp-content/uploads/ubuntu8-boot-menu.jpg ? i mean, 1) is run live system and 2) is quick install to disk?
<EdePopede> !ops noooooooo is spamming links in query
<Monkey> Por los clavos de cristo!
<Monkey> Son demasiados!
<Monkey> Ohayou gozaimazu
<soham> hey
<soham> need help
<soham> anybody there?
<islandmonkey> MonkeyDust: Lovely that installed
<k1l_> !ask | soham
<ubottu> soham: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tking> bazhang instead of  switching in with 'startx' to graphic mode, can i change the 'startx' to something like 'welcome'
<MonkeyDust> islandmonkey  great!
<azar> How can I download the kernel source code of my ubuntu. As an example my ubuntu has the kernel version: 3.2.0-41-generic-pae. How can I download this version??
<k1l_> tking: dont use startx on ubuntu. start the lightdm instead to start the xserver
<tking> k1l_, how do i do that?
<tking> start lightdm
<k1l_> sudo service start lightdm
<soham> i am new in Linux!! I was studying the magazine named open source for you by EFYgroup . In case of Gnome shell extension,  i cannot find the local/share/gnome-shell/extension folders.
<Znoosey> soham, try: whereis gnome-shell
<soham> in terminal?
<Znoosey> yes
<djono> hello. is everone here able to rest ur thumb on ur clickpad while moving the pointer with another finger?
<jonathank89_> .
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soham> found it!!! thanks...4 the help
<soham> but extension is not there!!! i am adding a new folder named Extension!!!! will it work?
<djono> hello. is everone here able to rest ur thumb on ur clickpad while moving the pointer with another finger?
<nevyn> nope get a right click...
<soham> znoosey:
<soham> znoosey:help
<le_tigra> why are my downloads (700MB or so) never complete???
<X200> le_tigra, what are you downloading and from where?
<le_tigra> ubuntu 13.04 iso image from the ubuntu site X200
<Lorra> Hi everybody, I'm using the awk program and I have some trouble getting the OFS to be a horizontal tab, I'm doing awk 'BEGIN {OFS="\t"} {print}' (on a multi-line & multi-field output of another program), but I get simple blanks in place of tabs. Does anybody have a clue about that?
<le_tigra> i spent TWO DAYS downloading the thing and all were incomplete! >:(
<X200> le_tigra, I'll try to download now. You can try using bitorrent to download the ISO image.
<jrib> le_tigra: what's your full command?
<jrib> Lorra: what's your full command?
<le_tigra> i also tried the torrent.. the thing keeps loading and nothing happens X200. im thinking its the site that's bunk...?
<djono> does anyone know how i can have ubuntu recognize me touchpad as a ps/2 mouse?
<X200> le_tigra, try downloading from a mirror. Here is a list: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors
<Lorra> jrib: I guess you're talking to me, it's cat /proc/modules | sort -r -n -k 3 | awk 'BEGIN {OFS="\t"} {print}'
<bekks> djono: You cant do that, technically.
<le_tigra> great! thanks X200!
<djono> oh. thought it was possible
<jrib> Lorra: I think OFS will only have an effect if you actually print some fields (for example, with "print $1 $3" (try))
<X200> le_tigra, np :)
<jrib> Lorra: erm, print $1,$3
<Lorra> jrib: and what if I want to print all fields with my OFS >_<?
<tobii> what's the file corresponding to /boot/grub/menu.lst in GRUB2?
<jrib> Lorra: http://www.gnu.org/software/gawk/manual/gawk.html#Field-Splitting-Summary (search for "there are times when it is convenient")
<A1Recon> Does anyone know how to run C (language) in Ubuntu?
<ChaosTheory> Hi all, I'm trying to talk in #radeon channel, but i get a message saying i can't send messges in there? Not sure what I'm doing wrong?
<jrib> ChaosTheory: #freenode can help you
<morafabio> hello all, can somebody help me with plymouth?
<Lorra> jrib: just seen it, sounds one needs to force record rebuild with the first assignment (i.e. $1=$1)
<jrib> Lorra: yes
<djono> a1recon Open a terminal window.
<djono> Compile your source code. e.g. if you're using the GCC compiler, you need to type something like:
<djono> gcc my_source.c -o my_app
<djono> Run the executable, e.g.:
<djono> ./my_app
<FloodBot1> djono: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ChaosTheory> @jrib Thank you.
<ChaosTheory> A1Recon: What are you trying to do with C? Write your own C programs?
<A1Recon> ChaosTheory: Yep. Just practising it and stuff....
<Lorra> jrib: doesn't come out neatly aligned though because some names are too long :-<
<ChaosTheory> A1Recon: You shouldn't have to install anything, all you need to do is compile your code. You can do this using a program called gcc
<Znoosey> A1Recon, apt-get install build-essential
<jrib> Lorra: tried with "column" maybe?
<X200> A1Recon, you could downlod Code::Blocks IDE
<ChaosTheory> A1Recon: Once you've written you program (I'd recommend a simple "hello world"), run the following in your terminal ~$  gcc foo.c -o foo.o
<t0by> Hi! I'm sorry, I'm a bit puzzled about the whole EFI thing. I have a Lenovo T400 with Windows 7 64 installed. How do I know if it has been installed in EFI or old-school mode?
<t0by> I installed it myself from the retail (well, MSDN) disks. On install it wanted to create a smallish system partition at the beginning of the disk
<t0by> and that's not manufacturer-related, of course.
<ChaosTheory> A!Recon: foo.c being your c program source code and foo.o being the compile output. Then just run in your terminal ~$  ./foo.c
<t0by> Does this give me aclue?
<t0by> Thanks.
<ChaosTheory> A1Recon: foo.c being your c program source code and foo.o being the compile output. Then just run in your terminal ~$  ./foo.c
<Znoosey> ChaosTheory, try one more time
<jrib> Lorra: sort -r -n -k 3 /proc/modules | column -t     produces nice output here
<Znoosey> ChaosTheory, it won't do you much good trying to run a .c file >.<
<ChaosTheory> A1Recon: foo.c being your c program source code and foo.o being the compile output. Then just run in your terminal ~$  ./foo.o
<A1Recon> K
<ChaosTheory> Znoosey: yes, thank you typo
<Lorra> jrib: oooh, thank you :->
<un_reason> Hola gente
<un_reason> Estoy haciendo algunas pruebas, alguien me puede decir como puedo saber si xchat se me está comectando bien a traves de vidalia?
<jrib> !es | un_reason
<ubottu> un_reason: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<un_reason> Hello, anyone can tell me how to know if xchat is connecting either through vidalia?
<RonWhoCares> is there a program available for Ubuntu similar to Microsoft Windows " Paint "
<bekks> RonWhoCares: http://askubuntu.com/questions/36577/is-there-a-program-like-microsoft-paint
<jrib> RonWhoCares: pinta, xpaint, tuxpaint, gnome-paint... there are probably more.  Or use gimp.
<dell> how to get the GUI(in ubuntu 8.10) using VM workstation?
<jrib> !8.10 | dell
<ubottu> dell: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<cfhowlett> dell, 8.10?  seriously?
<jrib> dell: 8.10 is no longer supported.  You should upgrade as soon as possible
<dell> how to upgrade that cd?
<jrib> dell: is this a fresh install?
<dell> yes, i got when i bought my lappy.
<MonkeyDust> !eolupgrades
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<dell> but i am using Windows 7 as main OS.
<jrib> dell: you can download a decent release and burn it to a dvd
<jrib> recent*
<jrib> !download | dell
<ubottu> dell: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Raring, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<cfhowlett> dell, torrent 12.04 for Long Term Support or, if you must, get 13.04 which is supported for only 9 months.
<dell> i want to use in VM workstation. HOW to do that?
<jrib> dell: you just download the .iso and tell vm workstation to boot from the iso, install, done
<dell> ok. Thanx..
<ripthejacker> how t use the -map option in avconv
<pundit> my ports 6881 as well as 51413 are closed according to canyouseeme.org . what to do about this?
<Lukemob> Hi there, I've got a question, I have logged in to a iscsi target and I can see the disk in fdisk.. I have used lvm and created LV, then formatted fs and was ready to use. However, after reboot, I lost the fs.. I can only see unpartitioned disk
<t0by> !uefi | t0by
<ubottu> t0by, please see my private message
<Moon_Doggy> i have ruby 1.8.7-p370 installed from source, how do i uninstall it
<X200> Moon_Doggy, there supposed to be an Uninstall script in the source folder. Try "make uninstall".
<Moon_Doggy> X200, theres no uninstall script
<X200> Moon_Doggy, try to find what was installed with the install script and delete the files manually.
<silv3r_m00n> is there a good commandline based partition manager tool that is based in ncurses and has interactive user interface ?
<mith_> hey anyone there
<wandererex> Hi. I am facing an issue. A file /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen is added on installing xen-system-amd64 package. I moved that file and also removed all the packages with apt-get remove --purge xen-*. Now on reinstalling this package, the file does not reappear. Any reasons.
<mith_> hey i disabled my pendrive by command
<mith_> how to enable back
<mith_> hey anyone
<wandererex> Yes hi.
<mith_> how to enable pendrive
<mith_> its not detecting
<wandererex> after attaching type dmesg and then list the partitions with sudo fdisk -l
<mith_> its displayin partion tables are not in order
<wandererex> then do fdisk /dev/sdX replacable with whatever you saw in dmesg. Press m for help.
<eowyn113> hi
<mith_> Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes Disk identifier: 0x444fcb31     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1               1        1275    10240000   27  Unknown /dev/sda2   *        1275       27002   206651388    7  HPFS/NTFS /dev/sda4           27003       38914    95676260+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA) /dev/s
<mic1980> morning all
<mic1980> at least it is here
<curatrix> Good evening mic1980
<curatrix> ;)
<eowyn113> xDD
<mic1980> im a complete novice with ubuntu and ive been doing extensive reading to learn more from the website
<mith_> # ubuntu
<mic1980> but i have some questions if i may
<ActionParsnip> mic1980: ask away
<mith_> hey i have few question can i anyone plls
<mic1980> i would like to be intricate with specifics, so my dialog may be somewhat rambling
<cfhowlett> !ask|mith_,
<ubottu> mith_,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ActionParsnip> mith_: just ask
<mith_> hey my pen drive is not detecting
<mic1980> i have two separate hard drives both have been low level formatted and they are identical in every aspect
<cfhowlett> mith_, what *buntu are you running?
<mith_> mithun@mithun-laptop:~$ sudo fdisk -l  Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes Disk identifier: 0x444fcb31     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1               1        1275    10240000   27  Unknown /dev/sda2   *        1275       27002   206651388    7  HPFS/NTFS /dev/sda4           27003       38914  
<mith_> 9.10
<mic1980> ive installed windows xp on one drive and the other ive left untouched
<ActionParsnip> mith_: when you last unplugged it, did you use the safe removal first before unplugging it physically?
<cfhowlett> mith_, well, for one ... that version is End of Life ...
<mith_> hey i disabled it in morning
<mith_> i am a beginner
<ActionParsnip> mith_: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<mic1980> im going to install 12.04 on the untouched drive and i want to have dual boot but with ubuntu on untouched drive only.
<mic1980> or i think thats what i want lol
<mith_> Ubuntu 9.10 \n \
<ActionParsnip> mic1980: leave the drive for ubuntu unpartitioned and the installer will see it
<mith_> hey i didnt get you
<ActionParsnip> mith_: karmic is no longer supported in any way
<mith_> but i am downloading a new version 13.04
<mic1980> ive been reading material on formatting drives or drive space as they call it
<mith_> i want to boot in my pendrive but its not detecting
<ActionParsnip> mith_: then thats fine. you can use unetbootin to make a live usb stick or burn to cd. remeber to md5 test the iso
<mith_> hey can u elaborate i didnot understand as i am a beginner
<ActionParsnip> mic1989: the installer will do it all for you, or you can partition if you use the 'something else' option at install time
<mic1980> action- when it comes to the screen of which kind of install i wish to do ive considered or looked at other type of install so i may set my own partition
<ActionParsnip> mith_: which bit?
<mith_> 32
<ActionParsnip> mic1980: that is the something else option.
<mith_> i hav some more doubts
<mic1980> yes thats right
<ActionParsnip> mith_: no, which bit are you confused by
<mic1980> but if i set my own partition on the untouched drive will it still dual boot
<mith_> my laptop is 32 bit
<ActionParsnip> mic1980: if you want to share data between OSes then keep your casual user data on the Windows side as Windows cannot access Ext4
<mic1980> yes i read that, but ubuntu can read and write to ntfs
<mith_> thats will installing ubuntu right
<ActionParsnip> mith_: no. you said you are confused. Which bit of thr process is confilusing you?
<mith_> bit?
<mith_> i am not getting u
<ActionParsnip> mith_: the arch of anything is not a factor right now
<Spec-Chum> hmm, why can't I do sudo apt-get purge phonon-backend-gstreamer without apt telling me to autoclean to remove most of linux?
<ActionParsnip> mith_: what are you having issue with?
<mith_> hey i more doubt
<Spec-Chum> it's a huge list it want to take off, all alsa and linux sound, and networking :O
<mith_> how to add drivers for my webcam
<mic1980> b ut as i asked will it still dual boot with me setting partition for separate drive
<curatrix> mic1980: Yeah it will figure out that the MBR is on the other drive and update it
<ActionParsnip> mith_: depends on the webcam. there is no single answer to that question in ANY OS. Think about it
<mith_> my issue is how to enable my pendrive
<ActionParsnip> mic1980: the fact you have 2 drives is irrelevant. The dual boot will be managed
<mith_> my sir has given a task
<ActionParsnip> mith_: do you have unetbootin installed?
<mic1980> k thank you.
<mith_> he has told me to download a source code for my webcam and install it
<banaan> File access rights question, trying to sync data from pc to networkdrive: Somehow unison is able to create (hidden) files on my synology, but unable to access them: sync ends with access denied error. What do I do wrong here?
<mith_> can u help me in commands
<ActionParsnip> mith_: the newer version may just support your device
<cfhowlett> mith_, you MIGHT want to, you know, install ubuntu and THEN do the whole webcam question.  Odds are it's supported by default.
<mith_> whaT IS unetbootin
<cfhowlett> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<dina_> salut
<mith_> where i will get
<barfod> mith are you on windows right now then?
<ActionParsnip> mith_: again. there is no single group of commands to fix your webcam. You havent even given us a make and model of the device. Think about it.....just a little
<cfhowlett> mith_, ubnetbootin is the software that will let you create a bootable usb form your ubuntu ISO
<mic1980> now im still on the webpage for disk space and top of the page suggests simply use as mbr even though the drives may be gpt matters not to me, this is more for learning purposes and getting used to linux for first time but use as mbr, advise of swap file then rest of disk, do you suggest this as my partition table
<curatrix> mith_: install cheese (if you haven't already) it can kick start the cam into life
<ActionParsnip> curatrix: could be tricky in karmic
<mith_> after downloading cheese what command should i use to install
<cfhowlett> mith_, dude.  your software is end of life.  install the supported version otherwise you can't rely on installing ANYTHING with any degree of confidence that it'll actually work.
<ActionParsnip> mith_: you dont manually download cheese, it uses software centre etc but there are no sources for karmic as it is not supported anymore
<curatrix> mith_: I dont know about karmic.............it is normally in the repo  eg  apt-get install cheese
<MonkeyDust> mith_  first upgrade your ubuntu, then try again
<ActionParsnip> curatrix: karmic, ubuntu 9.10
<curatrix> ActionParsnip: Yes
<curatrix> Karmic Koala
<ActionParsnip> curatrix: guess how supported karmic is
<curatrix> it isnt is it?
<MonkeyDust> mith_  i'm sure your technical problems will be solved after you upgraded ubuntu
<mith_> hey how to install .tar.gz files
<ActionParsnip> curatrix: exactly
<ActionParsnip> curatrix: so will: apt-get install cheese ,work?
<cfhowlett> mith_, again, unsupported platform = unsupported performance.
<curatrix> ActionParsnip: As you may have missed  <curatrix> mith_: I dont know about karmic.............it is normally in the repo  eg  apt-get install cheese
<mith_> sudo aptitude install build-essential libsdl1.2-dev any explain this command
<ActionParsnip> mith_: do a clean install of Precise dude. it is LTS and supported til April 2017
<ActionParsnip> mith_: that will also fail, there are no packages for karmic. It is dead. It is not supported
<MonkeyDust> mith_  likes attention, s/he won't get that after the problems are solved
 * cfhowlett ... was beginning to suspect something along those lines ...
<ActionParsnip> mith_: i dont see why you cant understand this, there are zero packages and zero community support for the release you are using
<mith_> hey what is wget command
<mith_> i got u dude
<ActionParsnip> mith_: its a terminal based download command
<mith_> i am asking abt coomands
<curatrix> ActionParsnip: If you were as 1337 as you seem to think, you would know that Karmic is a debian base and could still use an updated repo
<MonkeyDust> OR mith_  is a bot that generates comments, based on what's being said
<cfhowlett> mith_, out.  do your own googling
<mith_> whats out.
<ActionParsnip> curatrix: karmic is not supported here and the official repos are diabled. there are no karmic repos
<kostkon_> mith_: we can help you install 12.04 if you want
<mith_> i am downloadin 13.04 its on the way
<curatrix> ActionParsnip: I'm not going to argue with you in this case because I agree that an update would be the most beneficial......But the fact remains the repo can be updated with a tweak
<ActionParsnip> mith_: id use precise. Raring is EOL in January next year
<kostkon_> mith_: be aware that 13.04 will be suportwd for only 9 months
<ActionParsnip> curatrix: what? change the sources.list to a later release and update?
<mith_> but i wanot to know how to install application
<curatrix> That is one way....or you could plug straight into the debian repo and do basically the same
<curatrix> The structure is - basically - the same
<compdoc> 13.04 is a decent OS, tho
<kostkon_> mith_: install 13.04 and then come back here again to ask
<ActionParsnip> curatrix: neither of those methods are advised or supported
 * curatrix chuckles
<ActionParsnip> mith_: once you install the newer release, use software centre to install applucations
<mith_> hey k dude tell about how to install driver from website with source code please help me i hav interview
 * cfhowlett ... trolling confirmed
<mith_> but sir is telling to install using source code
<ActionParsnip> mith_: not in karmic
<mith_> kkk dude i will install i am telling u right
<MonkeyDust> mith_  what you want cannot be done
<mith_> why
<curatrix> Yeah Why?
<MonkeyDust> mith_  stop asking questions, upgrade, then come back for support
 * curatrix wonders when linux became a dictatorship
<ActionParsnip> becuause the community doesnt support karmic, it is eol
<WILLdude> To get rid of Ubuntu, can I just delete the partitions?
<WILLdude> *and grub
<cfhowlett> !remove|WILLdude,
<ActionParsnip> curatrix: same in any OS. if its eol the support goes too. its always been that way
<mith_> not helpfull man
<mith_> k teell how to uninstall karmic
<curatrix> ActionParsnip: How does that stop a user from compiling from source?
<ActionParsnip> willdude: yes, you will need to replace the boot in the mbr
<MonkeyDust> !eolupgrades | mith_
<ActionParsnip> curatrix: because it is under karmic and karmic is eol
<ubottu> mith_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ActionParsnip> curatrix: its that simple
 * curatrix chuckles some more
<ActionParsnip> curatrix: compiling under supported releases, we can support
<kai_> hi
<cfhowlett> kai_, greetings
<ActionParsnip> curatrix: easy stuff dude.
<hu> \servlist
<curatrix> Re compiling from source <MonkeyDust> mith_  what you want cannot be done   <- It can be done fine. Just because the OS is obsolete does not mean that it will no longer function. I set up debian web servers in the late 90's that are still runnning to this day (without fault too I might add)
<MonkeyDust> curatrix  if you think you can help him, do so in a private channel, not here
<WILLdude> ActionParsnip: How do I replace the boot in the mbr?
<mic1980> k im stuck, being novice sucks. regardless, i chose other for my partition scheme and screens shows sda and sda1 with ntfs further shows sdb nothing beside it. i highlight and double click sdb and it creates sdb and sdb freespace
<kai_> curatrix Thats why I'am choosing Debian to setup my home server lolz
<kai_> :)
<cfhowlett> WILLdude, new mbr gets written upon installing new ubuntu ...
<mic1980> then i click on sdb free space new screen opens
<curatrix> Dude, this is linux ....anything is possible....you dont have to be a douche to people who are doing something that you yourself may not wish to attempt
<WILLdude> cfhowlett: I don't want to reinstall.
<MonkeyDust> curatrix  karmic is not supported in this channel, read the topic
<kai_> WILLdude: what's wrong?
<BluesKaj> curatrix, don't address ppl as dude please , use their proper nicks
<Ben64> curatrix: whats the point in an eol release? no fixed bugs, no security patches. and its not supported by Ubuntu, or #ubuntu ... stop bringing it up. this channel is for supported releases only, and they're mentioned in the topic
<WILLdude> Just decided I don't really like it that much.
<kai_> So what if someone's using a old release, Who really cares?
<mic1980> i have options to set which file system i want and option to set root directory but nothing for swap file
<ActionParsnip> willdude: use the cd from your other OS. Try in ##windows etc
<Ben64> kai_: they can do what they want, but they can't come here and get support
<ActionParsnip> kai_: if its supported then its suported. Age is fairly irrelevant. Some releases are LTS so supported a long while
<ActionParsnip> curatrix: its channel policy.
<mic1980> my hope here is to make some good choices lol
<ActionParsnip> mic1980: whats funny?
<BluesKaj>  ActionParsnip lol is punctuation for some ppl , they can't end a sentence without it :)
<mic1980> just so many options with linux, any number of choices might be bad choices
<ActionParsnip> blueskaj: sadly true
<ActionParsnip> mic1980: the installer will set things up for you. just take the defaults. they are there to accommodate those with limited techy abilities
<ActionParsnip> mic1980: is the system a dual boot?
<mic1980> yes but i dont wish to take defaults, i wish to learn and i wish to understand. the point of using linux is to learn the very basics first.
<cfhowlett> mic1980, well hell then, do it right.  search "linux from scratch" OR ...
<cfhowlett> !mini|mic1980,
<ubottu> mic1980,: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<mic1980> as i mentioned earlier, i have two drives one with xp and the other has been low leveled
<ActionParsnip> mic1980: then delete the current ubuntu partitions and then use the free space. be sure you have backed up the data you need
<curatrix> mic1980: Here is a good starter ( stick it on your desktop for a few weeks) http://lotphelp.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/filesystemhierarchyhb8.jpg
<ActionParsnip> mic1980: WinXP has less than 300 days support left
<nooros> hello. I have ubuntu 13.04. Streaming does not work on uk channel 4 website '4od' giving a digita rights error in firefox and no content in chrome. I have googled and some people say to install the 'hal' package, which i have done and rebooted, but it does change anythiing. (I am in the UK)
<mic1980> ive been reading extensively folks but its convaluted and some is very helpful other parts is retraining my brain to understand both acronyms and other terms
<ActionParsnip> mic1980: not really, how much RAM does the system have?
<mic1980> im not a techie but i can move around windows pretty good, and have an average to above average understanding
<mic1980> i think 2 gb
<letkume> How do i make ubuntu boot into kde ? i have kdm in the settings "# cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager" --> "/usr/bin/kdm"
<ActionParsnip> mic1980: the you want 2 partitions, 2.2Gb for swap and the rest Ext4 as /
<ActionParsnip> mic1980: how is that convoluted?
<mic1980> thats what i figured however, ive been unable to find a screen allowing to set swap file
<darkapp> hey i was wondering if anyone knows any good games in the repository?
<mic1980> and personal instruction is not convoluted, the reading material is extensive and as many have said in the forums, its a whole new animal
<BluesKaj> !steam | darkapp
<ubottu> darkapp: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<ActionParsnip> mic1980: its in the "something else" option at install time
<nooros> darkapp: What kind of game?
<darkapp> idk, first person shooters are good
<ActionParsnip> darkapp: urban terror is great. Add the playdeb repo
<darkapp> BluesKaj: is that finished yet?
<mic1980> im at that screen now, but shows nothing for swap file, or ive not been able to locate it
<darkapp> so apt-get install paydeb?
<nooros> darkapp: most windows FPS shooters work using wine, also most of the older ID/Unreal ones have linux ports: you'd install those directly though, not from the repo
<Znoosey> apt-get install supertux
<nooros> darkapp: There is a linux client for steam as well, and TF2 is ported natively
<Znoosey> !
<BluesKaj> darkapp, dunno , but it's worth checking out , some gamers are very happy about it.
<mic1980> brb
<ActionParsnip> darkapp: try researching rather than trying to guess
<mic1980> k im back
<darkapp> ya, just wanted to hear some suggestions
<nooros> Is anyone here able to view 4OD content in the UK on Ubuntu? I *know* it works on gnu-linux as my chromebook does it, but I can't figure out ubuntu.
<mic1980> so where in the choice of other do i find where to set swap file
<ActionParsnip> darkapp: wget http://archive.getdeb.net/install_deb/playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all.deb; sudo dpkg -i ./playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all.deb
<ActionParsnip> darkapp: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install urbanteror
<darkapp> terror?
<ActionParsnip> darkapp: the links on the playdeb site will also work
<darkapp> ok sounds good
<ActionParsnip> darkapp: yes, you get the idea
<darkapp> i said save file with the link
<ActionParsnip> darkapp: guess where I get all this stuff from.....
<mic1980> incidentially, when i choose the default to allow dual boot alongside of xp, then next window showsthe ntfs drive to resize but does not shows option to load on low level drive
<darkapp> not sure if it neds installation
<ActionParsnip> darkapp: the deb adds the ppa
<darkapp> not working :(
<darkapp> whats the ppa command maybe?
<nooros> mic1980: what does "load on low level drive" mean. WHy would you do that anyway? Are you talking about the bootloader?
<curatrix> darkapp: It is just as easy to download the lot from the urbanterror.info site .....It will run from the users home directory
<nooros> mic1980: All you need to do is resize your XP partition, create an ubuntu partion, and optionally a swap partition, then follow the installer 'wizard'
<mic1980> let me describe what my end goal is.
<armin> any hint how to fix "debconf: falling back to frontend: Noninteractive"?
<nooros> mic1980: that would be a good idea!
<ActionParsnip> curatrix: the ppa allows easier upgrading as the new version will be pulled in when the ppa is updated :-)
<simon__> Hello everyone
<mic1980> i want to set a completely separate physical hard drive strickly for xp, the second physical hard drive i want ubuntu on it, but i want to have dual boot
<Sach> Trying t configure controls in Transcribe to play and stop.  How do I do this?
<ActionParsnip> mic1980: once you install to the other drive the dual boot will be handled for you
<mic1980> understood
<mic1980> what if i remove physically drive one, and just simply install ubuntu on drive two then after completion physically hook up both drives, will dual boot still work
<curatrix> no
<stef1a> Using 13.04 and an AMD / ATI HD Radeon gfx card with fglrx and Unity installed. Everything works fine, but with an external monitor, I cannot set my virtual monitor's size to encapsulate both screens -- it says the maximum screen size is set lower than the size I want to set. How do I fix this?
<mic1980> curatrix was no meant for me
<armin> did anyone manage to enable the artwiz fonts on ubuntu 13.04?
<curatrix> mic1980: It will write the MBR on the connected drive (ok if you want to select the OS from the BIOS)
<eowyn113> hi. I'm running xubuntu 12.04 LTS and my mouse doesn't work, the light is off
<nooros> mic1980: I could get ubuntu and win7 or winNT (haha)  working in that situation but I do not how XP does it
<eowyn113> mouse connected with usb, desktop
<cfhowlett> eowyn113, mouses (mice) wear out.  frequently.  also, if battery operated ...
<eowyn113> works very well with windows (dual boot)
<cfhowlett> eowyn113, bluetooth or usb?
<eowyn113> usb and without batteries
<mic1980> well i suppose i could try it, but ideally what i wanted to do was to lay ubuntu on the second drive with xp on the first drive
<curatrix> mic1980: There should be a way to select the physical drive ......If the win drive is sd0 then the empty drive would be sd1
<ChaosTheory> Where are the logs of a kernel panic?
<nooros> mic that is easy assumign each OS has a separate physical drive
<nooros> mic1980: Howeever you have stated you want ubuntu and win XP both on the 2nd drive
<curatrix> ChaosTheory: /var/log/syslog
<mic1980> yes when i get to the install screen i choose other type of partition and next screen shows sda and sda1 with ntfs and second drive shows as sdb
<mic1980> but im stuck at that point as i double click sdb and it gives me options but no option for swap file
<nooros> mic1980: if you are happy with winxp only on drive 1, ubuntu only on drive 2, and dual boot, then just  install win, then ubuntu, and it will work. If you want winXP on both drives, i dont know XP, i could do it with win7 though
<mic1980> no no, i want xp on physical drive 1 and ubuntu on physical drive 2 with dual boot
<ChaosTheory> curatrix, cheers
<nooros> mic1980: Well that is easy, install winXP on drive 1, install Ubuntu on drive 2, and ubuntu wil set up dual boot
<curatrix> mic1980: You should be able to partition the second drive AKA sdb without touching the xp drive
<nooros> mic1980: Just make sure you install windows FIRST
<mic1980> cool thats what i was looking for hehehe. so bascially ill have to disconnect drive one and install ubuntu on drive two then rehook both drives at end
<nooros> mic1980: NO
<mic1980> hehehe
<curatrix> mic1980: NO
<mic1980> sorry am novice
<nooros> mic1980: Connect both drives. Istall XP on one drive. Reboot. Instlal ubuntu on 2nd drive. It's done
<mic1980> k ive tried that, here is my plight.
<curatrix> mic1980: Both drives will have to be connected during the ubuntu install or it will install another MBR on the second drive
<mic1980> thats what i thought
<mic1980> in theory
<djono> hello is there a program that can flash me external dvd drive?
<mic1980> look here is what happens on the system
<mic1980> ill describe in detail
<mic1980> both drives are physciallys setup
<OerHeks> mic1980, are these Sata drives ?
<mic1980> i use the ubuntu cd for 12.04
<mic1980> both are sata identical drives 80 gb
<nooros> is windows already installed?
<mic1980> xp is installed already on drive one only
<OerHeks> xp does not run in AHCI mode, and needs IDE mode to work
<mic1980> drive two has been low level formatted nothing more
<mic1980> both are connected to the system
<parallels> hello all
<cfhowlett> parallels, greetings
<mic1980> now when the install screen appears the first default is install ubuntu alongside of xp
<nooros> how did you install XP on sata in the first place?
<djono> hello is there a program that can flash me external dvd drive?
<mic1980> if i choose yes, then next screen asks to resize the partition but only shows the active partition for xp therefore only shows 80 and of course default is 40 gb for xp and 40 gb for ubuntu
<eowyn113> someone for my mouse problem ? syslog told me  "generic-usb 0003:192F:0916.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:02.0-4/input0"
<curatrix> mic1980: Use the do something else option
<mic1980> my problem with default is does not see the unpartitioned 2nd physical drive to format and lay ubuntu on
<mic1980> did that too
<mic1980> hehehe
<mic1980> when i choose the other option, i then get screen showing drives, no problem
<curatrix> mic1980: Does the BIOS detect the drive?
<curatrix> mic1980: eg  Does it show up during POST
<curatrix> ?
<BluesKaj> sata is just the type of connection , one can still format the drive to ntfs
<BluesKaj> nooros,^
<mic1980> shows sda and sda1 ntfs which of course has xp on it and also shows second physical drive as full 80 gb not formatted
<mic1980> so we are good to go there, no problem
<nooros> BluesKaj: If this was about XP on sata, have you tried to install it? ;-)
<mic1980> but when i choose the unformatted second physical drive and double click new options are available and i get stuck
<curatrix> mic1980: In the 'do something else' option, there should be a way to switch the active drive from sda1 to sdb
<BluesKaj> nooros, have you ?
<OerHeks> BluesKaj, but the Sata drive in IDE mode for  XP,could bring up these problems installing ubuntu
<nooros> BluesKaj: Yes, it needs you to load a sata driver during install, unless they fixed that in a service pack
<mic1980> if you double click sdb it shows new screen to format etc, but i am stuck there
<djono> hello is there a program that can flash me external dvd drive?
<mic1980> ill tell you why im stuck
<nooros> mic1980: why stuck? do not know which format to pick?
<mic1980> going to tell you now
<embassyguy> hey wats app
<embassyguy> :D
<cfhowlett> embassyguy, greetings
<mic1980> the options ive figured out but there has to be a swap file in place and i dont see option for swap file anywhere, they recommend using size of ram to set swapfile, i can format, i can choose file system etc, but no swap file
<embassyguy> greetings cfhowleft
<curatrix> mic1980: OKay, you need to create a swap partition (as a rule I generally make the swap partition to be 2Gb larger than the amount of RAM you have
<curatrix> mic1980: For example if you have 8Gb of RAM, then make the swap partition to be 10Gb
<nooros> mic1980 curatrix Well he doesn't *need* a swap partition, it can swap to a file, but yea it helps
<mic1980> this i know thankyou, but i dont know where to set swap file there is no option anywhere that i can find in the install
<mic1980> yes ive read all about the size etc. but i cannot find option for swap file
<nooros> mic1980: I dont remember what they call it in the current installer, but it is there. It's probably "other"? SOmeone here will know. But you do not need a swap partition
<mic1980> i understand what your telling me. but i have 2 gb ram that i can use as a pagefile so to speak and it will help with speed etc
<curatrix> mic1980: Make the primary partition for Ubuntu to be 70Gb and set the filesystem to be ext4 .....then create another partition and set the filesystem type to swap
<stef1a> Using 13.04 and an AMD / ATI HD Radeon gfx card with fglrx and Unity installed. Everything works fine, but with an external monitor, I cannot set my virtual monitor's size to encapsulate both screens -- it says the maximum screen size is set lower than the size I want to set. How do I fix this?
<mic1980> k im going to try that now, ill be back in a second
<curatrix> mic1980: Break a leg ;)
<nooros> mic1980: forget what you know abotu windows and pagefiles. linux works differently. but sure, create a swap partition if you want to, it will help
<jpgrms> anyone wants help?
<nooros> jpgrms: I have ubuntu 13.04. Streaming does not work on UK channel 4 website '4od' giving a "Digital Rights Error" in Firefox and no content in Chrome. I have googled and some people say to install the 'hal' package, which I have done and rebooted, but it does change anythiing. (I am in the UK).
<nooros> If anyone else can solve that too, please! :-)
<reisio> nooros: not likely anything to do with hal, at any rate
<jpgrms> @nooros sorry not with that particular prob..
<ikonia> nooros: http://askubuntu.com/questions/199113/4od-uk-cant-stream
<ikonia> it's a flash problem - versions
<nooros> reisio: that's what i thought but apparently it's used by their terribad DRM system
<reisio> doubt it
<nooros> ikonia: I have the latest one
<ikonia> nooros: doesn't mean it's supported/works as flash for linux is dead
<reisio> ikonia: is it now
<anom> Hi, is there a PPA for PHP 5.5 yet?
<BluesKaj> nooros, well , XP is bit long in the tooth anyway , W7 is probly the best MSOS around
<nooros> ikonia: Well it works with chromeos, and it used to work until 13.04, how you recommend it fix it?
<ikonia> nooros: from what I'm reading - you don't,
<ikonia> nooros: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/adobe-adandons-flash-on-linux
<curatrix> nooros: Is adobe-flashplugin   installed?
<djono> hello is there a program that can flash me external dvd drive?
<reisio> djono: flash?
<reisio> djono: do pick a channel
<nooros> curatrix: Yes, and i can view most other flash content
<mic1980> k it worked so far, but question do i need to format the swap file
<djono> flash my dvd drive firmware
<cfhowlett> mic1980, no you need not format the swap file
<reisio> djono: what makes you think you need to do soemthing like that
<ikonia> djono: your vendor will need to provide a linux flash program, or you'll need to use boot media
<reisio> mic1980: swap is its own "format"
<mic1980> thanks brb
<nooros> reisio: ikonia This used to work until 13.04 http://m.jguk.org/2012/10/resolved-channel4-4od-working-with.html
<ikonia> nooros: re-read what I said
<ikonia> nooros: saying "it used to work" backs up what I've just told you
<staticLNX> ugh X.X
<nooros> ikonia: so why does it work with chromeos?
<reisio> their site says it should work on Linux, so maybe they don't know they've broken it yet
<ikonia> nooros: READ the links I've given you, actually read them
<reisio> nooros: Chrome OS has a different Flash version than Firefox
<reisio> nooros: you could try Google Chrome (not Chromium) for Linux
<nooros> reisio: I have tried chrome on ubuntu
<ikonia> nooros: read the links
<reisio> nooros: apparently they have a youtube channel
<nooros> ikonia: So the link says it's not supported. Fine. however some people hav it workign and i need to find out why so i can get mine working
<ikonia> nooros: again READ the whole link
<ikonia> not just the first line
<nooros> ikonia: I dont know what you are trying to achieve. It still works for some folk, and I would to find out why, rather than write it off
<curatrix> nooros: I wonder if it is a security certificate that is stopping the video. I can check from this end as I am using LTS
<curatrix> *can't
<nooros> curatrix: interesting, thanks, i will look into that
<nooros> reisio: You are right, there is a youtube channel, but they don't have all the content.
<Giwrgaras> adobe doenst support ubuntu anymore?
<Giwrgaras> http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/?no_redirect
<mic1980> folks i want to say a sincere thank you, it seems to be working now install is proceeding. i really appreciate it. cant stick around for reply but thanks
<nooros> reisio: This is how terrible Adobe's code really is: Post 29 by adobe staff :-)  http://forums.adobe.com/message/4797142#4797142
<ikonia> nooros: it's not "bad" - they don't support linux so new versions of sites that require the new version of flash won't work, it's that simple
<ikonia> so I'm not sure why you are saying "bad code bad code", it's just a version miss-match
<nooros> ikonia: They are using the HAL package for drm
<decci> Any alternative to Microsoft Exchange? I tried installing Open-xchange but I failed to implement
<Giwrgaras> can i see youtube with html instead of flash for my chromium?
<reisio> nooros: I might believe it if installing hal actually helped you
<decci> I looked at Zimbra but the open source edition has limited feature
<reisio> Giwrgaras: some youtube videos, yes
<nooros> reisio: It has helped some, see ubuntu forums. Many ppl saying "sudo apt-get install hal" fixed 4od and flash. Can find you many links if you want :P
<reisio> nooros: sure, but in _the past_ hal was something that distros still used
<reisio> nooros: so again, I might believe it if installing hal actually helped you _now_
<nooros> reisio: Yes i know, this is why it's amazing that they are even still using it :) Some folk here saying it worked from end of 2012 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2074459
<nooros> reisio: I agree, it's utterly bizzare
<Giwrgaras> where are the program files in ubuntu?
<Giwrgaras> im trying to access my python bin but i cannot find where are th programfiles in ubuntu or how they are called
<nooros> Giwrgaras: just type 'python' .. but you can use 'which python' to locate it
<reisio> nooros: well we already knew Adobe was quite bad at everything :p
<reisio> it'd be interesting if new versions of Flash coming with Chrome still made use of hal in any way
<nooros> Giwrgaras: BTW you have very little legit reason to mess with the contents of the *system* python runtime. Install a python venv if you want a separate envrionment
<Giwrgaras> istore modules inside thats why i want to find the root file
<nooros> Giwrgaras: Why?
<Giwrgaras> to have easy access to them and to be in the module library the modules that i write
<nooros> Giwrgaras: I recommend you go to ##python and ask them how to set up your python env in a standard manner
<Giwrgaras> but generally where are the program files in here how are they called
<Giwrgaras> ok
<h221> my computer doesn't boot, doesn't even beep.. And I have an ubuntu liveCD.. is there any thing I can do with the liveCD to make it boot?
<nooros> Giwrgaras: Giwrgaras load python, "import sys" then print sys.path
<reisio> h221: if it doesn't turn on at all? No
<curatrix> h221: Is there a power switch on the back?
<nooros> Giwrgaras: Ubuntu OS *requires* python to run so do NOT mess with anythng in there, setup your own environment
<h221> The cpu turns on...
<h221> I'm on an irc.. I'm not that dumb.. srsly?
<curatrix> h221: Can you access the BIOs
<curatrix> ?
<h221> It doesn't recognize the display..
<nooros> h221: How do we know how many computers you have?
<h221> nor the USB keyboard.
<anom> Upgrading Ubuntu. :O
<anom> Shitting bricks. Did not back up anything.
<contrapunctus-i> anom - Nothing goes wrong.
<contrapunctus-i> anon - usually :p
<mile> hello
<mile> i come from China
<kai_> Garry's Mod on LINux, I love steam. THey just give you the linux versions for free if you have the windows ones :)
<maskupe> hi, my drive C cannot be mounted, i dont know why.. but i need to open my drive c because I have to reformat my compter... and i need to back up my files.... what should i do?
<kai_> maskupe: can you boot up into WINdows?
<maskupe> i am in usb mode ubuntu...
<maskupe> kai ..
<kai_> maskupe: yes?
<nooros> maskupe: does it see the drive?
<maskupe> do you know how to fix my problem?
<maskupe> my HD has two partitions C and D
<kai_> maskupe: can you see it in Disk Mangement?
<maskupe> but i cannot open C
<kai_> *Disk Utility
<nooros> maskupe: Does it see the partition?
<maskupe> i on ubuntu how do i open the disk utility? im new to ubuntu
<nooros> maskupe: At the top left, the dash. Open it, type 'disks'
<nooros> maskupe: You should see an icon showing a drive and a wrench. that is what you need
<kai_> Just search disks in the ubuntu menu
<BlackScholes> .
<maskupe> doing....
<kai_> YOu can get to it be hitting the Windows key and typing in DISK Just like you would on Windows 7
<nooros> maskupe: Doing that, you can mount the partition, and it will appear in Files
<maskupe> i can see it/..
<kai_> ^^^
<kai_> Right click it and mount i belive
<nooros> maskupe: So now use that to "mount" it
<MrChip> hi
<MrChip> I am new to linux
<reisio> MrChip: hi
<reisio> I am old to Linux
<kai_> MrChip: Noones new to linux, You've used it for years. You just didn't know it. LOLZ
<MrChip> I need some help to install my Huawai modem (tata photon plus )
<kai_> Mrchip: YOu own a android phone?, A smart tv?, A playstation 3?, Used sites like google ext that run on linux servers.  LOLZ, But anyway welcome. I've never heard of Hauwai modems if you could explain what you need help with
<sometwo> I am having some issues with my NFS mounts. I have a user mount in fstab and I mount it as my user. I am unable to read anything or even list the files on the share. The folder even has some weird file permissions d??????? ??? ??? in ls -la. If I sudo ls -la everything is looking perfectly and I can read the files on the share. What is up here?
<nooros> kai_: microsoft.com is hosted on citrix :-)
<kai_> nooros: Microsoft Skype runs on Linux
<nooros> kai_: It's written in delphi you know!
<kai_> nooros: I used to run Linux on my Playstation 3, Then I got a firmware patch to the knee LOLZ
<kai_> Anyone got Halo Reach?, On the Xbawwx Free Sixty? Looking for someone to do co-op with.
<kai_> lolz
<MrChip> Its a USb modem
<maskupe> how do i pastebin?
<kai_> maskupe: You give linus cookies, Then strip naked and run to your local supermarket and start scream I'AM JESUS.
<kai_> that's how you use pastebin
<kai_> jk :)
<nooros> maskupe: http://www.paste.ubuntu.com
<reisio> MrChip: what does 'lsusb' say about it?
<nooros> maskupe: You can also type 'pastebinit <filename>' from the terminal
<maskupe> thanks nooros
<raven_> how to control cpu frequency?
<nooros> maskupe: That terminal command might not be installed on your livecd
<MrChip> Bus 001 Device 008: ID 12d1:140b Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. EC1260 Wireless Data Modem HSD USB Card
<w30> sometwo, you get those ???? permissions when you kave someone besides the user that you are using ls. I f you are logged in as the one that mounted the files then the permissions show up right
<sometwo> w30, no
<sometwo> it is the other way around
<reisio> MrChip: http://www.google.com/search?q="12d1%3A140b" site%3Aubuntuforums.org
<sometwo> w30, the user that mounts them (my user) cannot see the file permissions, root can however.
<raven_> how to control cpu frequency?
<lida_ok> hello. can anybody here me?
<sometwo> lida_ok, no
<curatrix> raven_: use cpufreqd and get its associated packages (gui etc)
<raven_> curatrix, tnx
<curatrix> raven_: It is in the download manager/synaptic
<kvant> Hello
<sometwo> w30, I read something about fuse that only the user that mounts can see the file permissions.
<maskupe> nooros, pm
<nooros> maskupe: I have pm turned off, can you ask in channel?
<maskupe> ok
<maskupe> i got this
<maskupe> http://pastebin.com/55bXdnL2
<maskupe> if you dont mind...
<Mekzholan> Hello everyone - I'm getting fed up with the internal WLAN with Broadcom BCM4313 => now I want to use an external USB WLAN dongle.
<Mekzholan> So that I don't et the same problems again: what hardware here is known to work very well? What should I buy?
<sometwo> w30, I found the problem now. my kerberos ticket had expired
<ikonia> Mekzholan: usb dongles as a rule do not have great support, check the hardware compatability lists for linux
<nooros> maskupe: it is saying it cant mount the drive as the drive is broken. I dnt know how to fix windows drives. Some other guys here might know
<ikonia> Mekzholan: if possible find one without the need for external kernel modules
<sometwo> and for some reason root had a ticket ...???
<w30> sometwo, ahhh.....
<maskupe> okay
<maskupe> thank you
<maskupe> can you recommend someone?
<MrChip> i tried installing usb-modeswitch package from the extracted file, but nothing happened
<MrChip> it didnt get installed
<Mekzholan> ikonia: you mean something like http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Devices/USB ? But how do I figure out if it's working well?
<daftykins> Mekzholan: why not consider changing the internal card, also?
<Mekzholan> The BCM4313 is also supported - but wrecks the lokal WLAN...
<ikonia> Mekzholan: well, if it's listed on that list, it means supported....meaning it works
<raven_> curatrix, i have xubuntu 13.04 - cpufreqd not able to install and xfce plugin runs but has no effect
<curatrix> raven_: Is cpufreqd in the repository?
<Mekzholan> daftykins: hm, I don't know how easily I can change the internal card. It's a Dell Vostro
<raven_> yes but errors while instlling
<lida_ok> .
<curatrix> raven please  grep error /var/log/syslog        and pastebin the response
<daftykins> Mekzholan: i thought Vostros were the desktop units. should be pretty easy
<reconmaster> anyone had trouble running 13.04 in vmware with the shared folders?
<lida_ok> Can someone help me to open Teamviewer on Ubuntu 12 https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5845291. Thank you.
<Mekzholan> daftykins: no, Vostros are laptops
<ikonia> reconmaster: why don't you just explain YOUR problem rather than worrying about what others have / have not seen
<reconmaster> can't get vmware shared folder module to compile in the kernel with 13.04r
<reconmaster> 13.04*
<ikonia> reconmaster: have you cheked it's compatability on the vmware site/requirments/support list
<daftykins> Mekzholan: they're both it seems. no underside panels to uncover it?
<raven_> curatrix, pastebin.com/bcKeFvZM
<zero2XIII> lida_ok: 12 what?
<reconmaster> ikonia: no, im not bothered one way or the other, i just went back to LTS i was just curious if anyone else noticed the bug
<tga_> greetings
<ikonia> reconmaster if you've not checked if it's meant to work, you can't call it a bug. Do some ressearch, or if you're not bothered, don't
<tga_> I just got my LUKS+LVM2 system unbootable, probably by running out of space on /boot
<lida_ok> zero2XIII ı explain my problem on the link.
<tga_> I could use some hints on how to rebuild everything, just doing an update-initramfs in chroot didn't help
<Mekzholan> daftykins: well I'm just trying to look at the repair manual of how to get close to the card. I don't even know how the form factor is called that I have to search for...
<MrChip> join #huawei-g300
<cfhowlett> MrChip, it's /join
<daftykins> Mekzholan: mini PCI/PCI-E typically, something like an intel 6300 would be top end 802.11n with 3 antennas
<zero2XIII> lida_ok: you propably is not in the correct folder when you try and run the file. or is it installed in ROOT/APPS/TEAMVIEWER....
<tga_> atm as far as I can tell my root fs isn't getting mounted
<umit> my web videos play fast
<umit> what can i do?
<ikonia> tga_: rebuild everything ???? why
<rypervenche> tga_: Any errors when you start your system? Where does it stop?
<umit> i use xubuntu studio 13 with firefox
<Gilligan94> sorry this is unrelated but does anyone know how to join the chat for a twitch.tv chat via smuxi?
<tga_> rypervenche: atm it fails to find the root device, /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root
<zero2XIII> lida_ok: also teamviewer is in the repro's, why are you manually installing?
<curatrix> raven_: It may have been a freak event or a reaction with another process.......... try sudo apt-get purge cpufreqd
<tga_> rypervenche: in busybox I unlocked the device but it's still lvm and I can't mount it
<zhonghai> @fsrv2
<zhonghai> @fsrv2
<zhonghai> @fsrv1
<zhonghai> @five-by-5
<tga_> rypervenche: I'm not getting prompted for a LUKS password either, so something is going wrong there
<Giwrgaras> how do i see folder paths in ubuntu?
<zhonghai> @find
<zhonghai> @find j
<rypervenche> tga_: Do you have LVM on LUKS or LUKS on LVM?
<tga_> rypervenche: lvm on luks
<tga_> default encrypted setup
<curatrix> raven_: Then restart and try to reinstall.............after installation, you will have to restart the pc(you shouldnt have to but I have always done it with cpufreqd as it integrates with ACPI (power management) functions
<lida_ok> zero2XIII i want to open on every machine. thats why it is portable. my friend does not allow me to install it on his machine.
<zhonghai> @help
<daftykins> Mekzholan: i'm assuming it comes up under lspci and not lsusb though? :)
<zero2XIII> lida_ok: also teamviewer has a *.deb package on their website, if you NEED 8.
<rypervenche> tga_: Can you pastebin your fstab for us and manually mount your drive using a live disk and then run a df -h for us as well?
<tga_> rypervenche: how do I get around rebuilding all the boot stuff? shouldn't update-initramfs do that?
<Mekzholan> daftykins: yup
<lida_ok> zero2XIII: what you mean with: "or is it installed in ROOT/APPS/TEAMVIEWER....". this is a portable version.
<tga_> rypervenche: yeah, I'm booting a livecd now
<zero2XIII> lida_ok: so you want  a poratble version like the windows version?
<raven_> curatrix, ok ill try that tnx
<curatrix> raven_: Break a leg ;)
<zero2XIII> lida_ok: the paths in the link you gave are root locations aka not based in your home folder
<Mekzholan> daftykins: seems it's easily acceable. And ftp://ftp.dell.com/Manuals/all-products/esuprt_laptop/esuprt_vostro_notebook/vostro-3700_service%20manual_en-us.pdf shows on page 74 a picutre of the module
<lida_ok> zero2XIII: ı should put it on my /home/username/ folder? why? ı get all permissions of /apps already.
<zero2XIII> lida_ok: it is just strange to need to put it there, then own the directory, when you can simply run it from your home folder with no permission issues.. Tell me slowly again what you want to do
<Mekzholan> daftykins: but looking on e.g. http://www.amazon.de/Intel-4965AGNMM2WB-Netzwerkkarte-Wireless-Mini-PCI/dp/B000RFPBQQ/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1371999146&sr=8-7&keywords=laptop+wlan+karte the connection looks similar - but the length is much longer?!?
<tga_> rypervenche: mm stupid question, after opening the LUKS device how do I mount the lvm partition?
<BlackmanOMG> HI MOTHER BUCKERS
<ikonia> BlackmanOMG: please grow up if you want to participate in the channel.
 * tga_ can't find the vg device anywyere
<daftykins> Mekzholan: look up the exact card for a comment on its' interface name
<BlackmanOMG> can i use ubuntu as CONDOM?
<ikonia> tga_: you'll need an active volume group and logical volume before you can mount it
<rypervenche> tga_: vgchange -a y
<tobii> I want to change the root partition in  GRUB2. Where do I make the setting (it used to be /boot/grub/menu.lst in GRUB1 but it doesn't exist anymore)?
<daftykins> tobii: /etc/default/grub perhaps
<tga0> hm, device-mapper: create ioctl on ubuntu-root failed: Device or resource busy
<curatrix> tobii:  look for 40custom
<tobii> curatrix, kk
<tga0> rypervenche: so this could be why the boot also fails, I can't make ubuntu-root active
<lida_ok> zero2XIII: here the latest version of my explanation: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5845337
<BlackmanOMG> HI HI THERE IS A PROBLEM WITH MY AUDIO CAN ANY PEOPLE HERE HELP ME YO YO YO YO
 * curatrix chuckles
<Mekzholan> daftykins: 12:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<Mekzholan>         Subsystem: Dell Inspiron M5010 / XPS 8300
<cfhowlett> ikonia, smite/ban and nuke that fool, please.
<Mekzholan> daftykins: and it seems to be Mini PCI Express Half-Size, I guess
<tobii> daftykins, /etc/default/grub doesn't have the partitions locations
<daftykins> Mekzholan: http://www.amazon.de/Intel-Ultimate-N-Wireless-LAN-Mini-PCIe-Karte/dp/B0038A9HSK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1371999870&sr=8-1&keywords=intel+6300
<cfhowlett> Mekzholan, i've the same wifi chipset.  There's a way to enable it directly from the boot cd/usb with about 2 minutes in the terminal.  Didn't even need to reboot and it's worked ever since.
<zero2XIII> lida_ok: did you make all files execute able? Are you using the .tar.gz file or a .deb package?
<rypervenche> tga0: What's it's saying?
<Mekzholan> daftykins: thanks, size seem to fit. :) But what about the 3rd antenne? The laptop has only two of them...
<lida_ok> zero2XIII: tar gz ofcorse. i did the file executable.
<tga0> rypervenche: device-mapper: create ioctl on ubuntu-root failed: Device or resource busy
<zero2XIII> lida_ok: Oka i will try and duplicate wat you are trying to do....
<daftykins> Mekzholan: you could ignore it or get another and trail it around into the LCD, too much work though. the lower model 6100 i think it is has only 2
<lida_ok>  zero2XIII: thank you so much.
<Eagleman> Can rsnapshot run daily and weekly jobs at the same times without having a conflict?
<daftykins> Mekzholan: of course sometimes laptops won't even let you change the card, so there is some risk. have you seen cfhowlett's message about your existing being easy to setup?
<lida_ok>  zero2XIII you can connect me via teamviewer.
<lida_ok>  zero2XIII do not make all this thing again.
<Mekzholan> daftykins: yes I have seen cfhowlett, but I fear it's not helping me. The card is working. But either slowly or making WLAN unusable for every one else. All with lot's of system log entries. Launchpad is full of them...
<Mekzholan> daftykins: I guess http://www.amazon.de/Intel-Advanced-N-PCI-Express-Netztwerkkarte-unterst%C3%BCtzt/dp/B003QXDHSK/ref=sr_1_16?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1371999971&sr=1-16&keywords=wlan+mini+pci+express would be a good alternative then
<zero2XIII> lida_ok: oka?
<jrib> Eagleman: I don't see why not, but why would you want to do that?  I do recall it being suggested that you space out your backup times a bit so they don't happen at the same time.  I imagine it would still make the backups though
<lida_ok>  zero2XIII send me pm please.
<lida_ok>  zero2XIII i will give you password and id of teamviewer.
<daftykins> Mekzholan: yeah that's the one
<Eagleman> jrib, i am setting up my cronjob for rsnapshot
<tga0> rypervenche: alright, so I am in a chroot, how do I fix my boot situation?
<tga0> rypervenche: other than update-initramfs all
<zero2XIII> lida_ok: araight
<rypervenche> tga0: give us a df -h and and your fstab
<rypervenche> tga0: In a pastebin of course.
<Mekzholan> daftykins: thanks for the help, I'll order it and try my luck now :)
<delac> any  way to disable auto start of sshd on 13.04?
<jrib> Eagleman: yes, just give some time for each backup... That's what I do.  Something like 3am monthly, 3:30am weekl, 4am daily, etc.
<Eagleman> jrib, but there might be people out there that will have rsnapshot run for a few hours before it will be completed, so i have no idea how they set up their timings for rsnapshot on a cronjob
<daftykins> Mekzholan: no problem!
<wissam> Hi ,how can i view google translate result in the command line without opening the webpage?
<wissam> using wget or other tool for example?
<flux242> http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/tagged/1189/translate
<tga0> rypervenche: http://pastie.org/8072260
<curatrix> wissam: http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=17034
<tga0> rypervenche: nothing too interesting in there
<tga0> rypervenche: one potential issue is that I installed the system on /dev/sda and now the same disk is on /dev/sdd
<tga0> afaict all mounts are by UUID though
<flux242> I always check commanlinefu first for all cli commands
<wissam> t curatrix:thnx
<wissam> curatrix:thnx
<rypervenche> tga0: That'll do it.
<curatrix> wissam: Break a leg ;)
<tga0> rypervenche: so the problem is that on boot my encrypted volume doesn't get opened and /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root doesn't exist
<tga0> that is after running out of space on /boot on an upgrade
<rypervenche> tga0: Your /boot is encrypted?
<tga0> of course not
 * iarebaboo is very happy
<tga0> that would be interesting
<Turaylon> hi guys, i have  a little problem: i have windows 8 installed on my ssd and i have a second hdd for data storage, now  i have installed ubuntu on the second hdd but when i boot my pc windows 8 starts whitout grub is showing up. i must reinstall grub?
<tga0> rypervenche: when running update-initramfs -u I am getting warnings about my root fs missing from /etc/crypttab
<reisio> Turaylon: did you install Windows after Ubuntu, or before?
<Turaylon> reisio, before
<rypervenche> tga0: What's in /etc/crypttab? pastebin it
<tga0> rypervenche: not sure whether that's an issue, I read somewhere those are not a problem
<reisio> Turaylon: k, probably whatever automated grub installation happened failed, then
<reisio> you'd have to reinsatll it, and probably manually :)
<tga0> rypervenche: empty for all practical purposes
<compdoc> Turaylon, in the bios, see what happens if you set the pc to boot the hdd
<tga0> rypervenche: I only have 2 storage drives in there, nothing about ubuntu-root
<nooros> Turaylon: is this uefi?
<rypervenche> tga0: It needs to have root in there.
<tga0> oh
<Turaylon> nooros, uefi?
<orogor> hi , anyone here converted to uefi boot ?
<Turaylon> compdoc i give a try
<nooros> orogor: i have installed under UEFI, difficulty varies depending on machine. I think people (hardware and linux) have bugs to fix stil
<rypervenche> tga0: Also, are you 100% sure that your /boot is using that UUID in your fstab?
<rypervenche> tga0: run "blkid" to make sure.
<Turaylon> btw i try to reboot whit other hdd :D see you soon :P thx all
<tga0> rypervenche: /boot is fine because I get a fully functional busybox
<tga0> the trouble is with my root fs not being mounted
<rypervenche> tga0: Yep, and that is why. If you need help with the syntax pastebin your current crypttab and I can help.
<tga0> rypervenche: what UUID should I have for root in crypttab?
<tga0> rypervenche: blkid /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root?
<tga0> or /dev/sdd5, that is the encrypted volume?
<tga0> rypervenche: nm, /dev/sdd5 of course
<rypervenche> tga0: it will show up in blkid, I would just use the /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root but if you feel that you have to use the UUID, you can find it in /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<kingvillage> hang when I press minimize button in unity, but mouse still responsive, what happen about this?
<nooros> kingvillage: Have you turned off the 'allow file manager to use desktop' or have gnome 3.8 installed?
<nooros> kingvillage: either of those 2 on 13.04 have a bug where it sometimes hangs when you  minimis the last window
<kingvillage> nooros: i dont have gnome 3.8 installed
<tga0> rypervenche: well, I added my ubuntu-root to /dev/crypttab but update-initramfs still complains
<tga0> rypervenche: it might not be an issue though, not sure there
<kingvillage> yes it hang when minimize last window, how to do about this?
<rypervenche> tga0: Pastebin the file /etc/crypttab
<yva> Whne I try to connect a google apps account to ubuntu I have the following error: (gnome-control-center:13180): credentials-cc-panel-CRITICAL **: cc_credentials_account_application_switch_on_app_account_enabled: assertion `service != NULL' failed any ideas where the issue could be?
<tga0> rypervenche: ubuntu-root UUID=dead-beef none luks
<tga0> rypervenche: with the UUID of my /dev/sdd5, that contains the encrypted root
<rypervenche> tga0: Please pastebin the whole thing
<tga0> rypervenche: that is the whole thing
<delac> any  way to disable auto start of sshd on 13.04?
<k1l_> delac: edit the upstart job
<k1l_> !upstart | delac
<ubottu> delac: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<tga0> rypervenche: any idea what script decrypts and mounts the root fs at boot?
<rypervenche> tga0: Um...your UUID is dead-beef?
<rypervenche> tga0: I thought you said that you had your storage drives in your crypttab as well?
<lovethang_> Hi folks, I have a Kubuntu VM that has an encrypted home directory on.  The entire OS has fallen apart at the hinges, and I am desperate to get my data off.  I have no access to login to KDE, how can I quickly achieve an early console before X launches please?
<tga0> rypervenche: I told you, the uuid is the one for /dev/sdd5, that holds the encrypted root
<tga0> rypervenche: and that's the whole file, I took everything else out
<delac> k1l_: so you are saying that editing the /etc/init/ssh.conf should do the trick? does that file survive if sshd is updated?
<Giorgaras> where are the program files in ubuntu?
<Giorgaras> how are they called?
<Turaylon> nothing, if i set other HDD , windows start too
<Turaylon> i try to reinstall grub, just a little question: i must install it on the hdd where is installed windows or where is installed ubuntu?
<wheatthin> Turaylon, where you installed ubuntu, and then set ubuntu to boot first
<wheatthin> in bios
<gabriele_> delac: echo "start on manual" >> /etc/init/ssh.override
<LucidDreamZzZ> hey pls how to fix mouse speed in ubuntu?
<Turaylon> thx
<rypervenche> tga0: Your entry in /etc/crypttab is wrong.
<curatrix> Giorgaras: http://lotphelp.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/filesystemhierarchyhb8.jpg
<tga0> rypervenche: alright, what should be in there?
<rypervenche> tga0: It should be "ubuntu /dev/sdd5 none" if that is where you have your encrypted partition
<rypervenche> oops, sorry, not ubuntu, root rather
<LucidDreamZzZ> mouse is way way way too fast
<rypervenche> I think...not sure now.
<Turaylon> is a valid solution use boot-repair?
<tga0> rypervenche: right, so instead of /dev/sdd5 I have the UUID
<tga0> it seems to also accept that
<rypervenche> tga0: It's not supposed to be "ubuntu-root" though.
<tga0> oh, ok
<rypervenche> tga0: Either ubuntu or root, I don't remember which. I haven't done this on a Debian-based system in a while.
<delac> gabriele_: thanks, this seems like it might actually work
<nimbiotics> hello all. how can i find out the nsame of my video card ... which i cant remember? TIA!
<orogor> if on uefi i should have a /boot and a /boot/efi  ?
<tga0> rypervenche: do you happen to know how --hint-baremetal works in grub.conf?
<curatrix> nimbiotics: inxi -Gx
<tga0> rypervenche: grub.cfg rather
<LucidDreamZzZ> mouse to fast pls advise tried control panel and its at the lowest setting
<tga0> rypervenche: http://pastie.org/8072336
<LucidDreamZzZ> its hard to even do anything
<tga0> rypervenche: this is in my grub.cfg, if you look at the "search" lines what devices are those? hd3,msdos1, etc
<nimbiotics> curatrix: i get "command not found"
<curatrix> LucidDreamZzZ: Some mice(mouse)have a resolution switch on the mouse(sometimes it has to be opened to change a jumper)
<LucidDreamZzZ> curatrix, ok it has the buttons to switch on mouse but they dont work, it is g500
<LucidDreamZzZ> thnaks maybe im using diff mouse
<curatrix> LucidDreamZzZ: checking
<LucidDreamZzZ> yeah ms intellimouse is working fine
<LucidDreamZzZ> would there be drivers even that would be nice
<auronandace> LucidDreamZzZ: if you are running 10.04 then desktop support has ended
<nintet> i need help with my permissions
<nintet> i cant write to a new disk
<LucidDreamZzZ> i am on the lts desktop
<tga0> rypervenche: if I do get the xubuntu graphic and then a busybox prompt that means that my grub is working fine, right?
<curatrix> LucidDreamZzZ: Type       man xinput            and have a read....I am still searching
<LucidDreamZzZ> curatrix, ok great i try that may be what i need
<wheatthin> tga0, it means grub is installed fine, but configured wrong.. it finds boot, but not the root where the installed kernel is
<tga0> grub.cfg has become a mess, it used to be sweet and short
<tga0> now it's this long autogenerated file with everything under the sun
<overdrive> hols
<tga0> wheatthin: my encrypted root doesn't get mounted at boot so I'm trying to figure out why
<overdrive> hi
<tga0> wheatthin: it's normal for the boot partition to be set as root in grub, right?
<giwrgaras> i cannot copy items to my lib?
<giwrgaras> wth
<giwrgaras> ??
<wheatthin> tga0, no. boot is always /boot
<tga0> wheatthin: in grub.cfg
<curatrix> LucidDreamZzZ: http://ubuntu.5.x6.nabble.com/Cut-mouse-polling-rate-in-half-td1448994.html
<chunkyhead> guys, i got list of packages installed from dpkg --get-selections, now how do i install them using a script maybe? i dont want to sit and type sudo apt-get install
<wheatthin> chunkyhead, you can cat the list of packages into a file
<chunkyhead> it's already in a file, can you elaborate a bit more?
<wheatthin> truncate it, enough to just list the packages, and not version.. and then install it
<wheatthin> then cat file | apt-get install
<jrib> chunkyhead: « man dpkg », scroll to the EXAMPLES section and then see the examples involving --get-selections and --set-selections
<chunkyhead> but how to make them appear one by one not all at once
<chunkyhead> wheatthin, ^
<chunkyhead> jrib, let me check that out
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: dpkg --set-selections < installed-software && dselect #select and install all packages from list in current working directory
<chunkyhead> what do you mean by installed software zero2XIII
<MJCD> Hey guys - I have a filesystem question. If I have a directory /a/ and I create a folder /a/b/ - the file modification time of /a/ is updated, but if I create /a/b/c/, then /a/'s modification time does not seem to get updated
<MJCD> ?
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: that is the file name: see here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261366
<jrib> MJCD: that seems plausible
<chunkyhead> zero2XIII, what would dselect do?
<tga0> rypervenche: interesting, I found one issue that might break things
<tga0> ubuntu-root and ubuntu-cache are both inside /dev/sdd5
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: it is a package management front end... but I forgot, it is not installed by default
<tga0> so mapping /dev/sdd5 to "ubuntu-root" doesn't allow ubuntu-root to come out
<chunkyhead> no wonder wasn't getting on the manpage zero2XIII
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: sorry my bad :$
<MJCD> yeah I just did a test case
<MJCD> [/a/ created a: 1372004043] [/a/b created: a: 1372004083 b: 1372004082] [/a/b/c created: a: 1372004083 b: 1372004137 c: 1372004136]
<MJCD> So it's correct, it only changes the modified time one directory up
<MJCD> that seems pretty dumb
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: dpkg -i should then install the selected packages
<rednet> wie komm ich in den deutschen anfänger irc
<rednet> für ubuntu
<Guest54349> is there anyone use cubiboard
<chunkyhead> zero2XIII, dpkg -i installs deb packages right? these are name of packs on a text file. more over when i type sudo dpkg --set-selections < file-name, i get alot of warnings like these "dpkg: warning: package not in database at line 13: w3m"
<rednet> who is the german channal for ubuntuuser baisic
<k1l_> rednet: "/join #ubuntu-de"
<Neuhristide> :/
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: then those are 3rd party repros, or not activated repros. and yes, or you can try the dpkg -a option (dpkg --pending)
<Neuhristide> Okay I can speak, so, I have a question : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5792146/ With this list I don't have KDE 4.10.4 ..
<d4rkn30> is there any way i can remove the main Ubuntu mirrors ?
<chunkyhead> yes they are 3rd party repos, zero2XIII
<Neuhristide> but KDE 4.10.4 is on Backport repository, and backport repository is in this list
<Neuhristide> What I must do for fix that ?
<k1l_> d4rkn30: can you rephrase?
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: then you need to add them to the repro list first, then sudo apt-get update, and then do the dpkg --set-selections < file-name and after that do the dpkg -a (or dpkg --pending)
<d4rkn30> k1l_, you see , i searched for fastest mirrors, but it still wants to use the ubuntu.com ones
<k1l_> d4rkn30: you can change the ursl in /etc/apt/sources.list
<k1l_> d4rkn30: but be aware of the changes and make a backup of that file
<d4rkn30> k1l_, thats what i thought but i wasnt to sure, if it would break my install \
<chunkyhead> zero2XIII, repo list is sources.list right?
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: yes as far as I know
<chunkyhead> located in /etc/apt?
<k1l_> chunkyhead: the PPA dont come into the sources.list
<wheatthin> after changing to the faster server, use apt-get update
<k1l_> chunkyhead: just use add-apt-repository
<KeyboardNotFound> Can I install ubuntu server on normal PC ?
<wheatthin> KeyboardNotFound, yup
<k1l_> KeyboardNotFound: yes
<aguitel> yes
<d4rkn30> KeyboardNotFound, yes
<chunkyhead> k1l_, but i have hundreds of repos to add lol
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: k1l_ is right, PPA's dont go there... Looking for alternative now...
<aguitel> only cli
<k1l_> hundreds? o_O
<d4rkn30> chunkyhead, then make a script,
<chunkyhead> i was thinking of creating a .sh file which says sudo apt-get install -y <packname>
<KeyboardNotFound> What are the requirements for installing of ubuntu server ?
<stef1a> Using 13.04 and an AMD / ATI HD Radeon gfx card with fglrx and Unity installed. Everything works fine, but with an external monitor, I cannot set my virtual monitor's size to encapsulate both screens -- it says the maximum screen size is set lower than the size I want to set. How do I fix this?
<chunkyhead> but then that's too much of an editing job d4rk0wl zero2XIII
<chunkyhead> i was thinking of creating a .sh file which says sudo apt-get install -y <packname>, but then that's too much of an editing job d4rk0wl zero2XIII
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: pastebin your install file, and the source list
<draar> KeyboardNotFound: the minimum *recommended* are on the website. You can fit into a lot less space if you try
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: even if you create such a script, you still need to add the sources.
<chunkyhead> zero2XIII, sources.list = http://paste.ubuntu.com/5792977/, packs= http://paste.ubuntu.com/5792985/
<jrib> MJCD: why do you say it is dumb?
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: thanks give me a few...
<k1l_> KeyboardNotFound: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<chunkyhead> zero2XIII, for some yes, for most others i won't have to. the left out ones. give u a few what?
<Friberg> Hello :) Anyone running HD7970 with multiple monitors in Ubuntu?
<wheatthin> chunkyhead, minutes
<MJCD> jrib, Because in what way has the outer container (/a/) not been modified when it has new contents
<chunkyhead> lol my bad wheatthin
<chunkyhead> zero2XIII, ^
<jrib> MJCD: a directory is basically just a listing of its contents.  When you add a file to /a/b, b changes (i.e. the list of contents in b changes), but a does not (i.e. the list of contents of a does not)
<draar> MJCD: How would you tell when was the last write to / ?
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: the ones that gave erros in dpkg will not install, the other will. I want to create a script real quick to add the extra repros for you
<MJCD> draar, huh
<jrib> MJCD: this is my understanding of how it works.  I see why you may want it to work the way you are saying though.
<draar> MJCD: If you did it your way, any timestamp on / would be meaningless as anytime you saved any file, the parent would update its modification timestamp?
<chunkyhead> zero2XIII, let me edit the pack lists real quick, hold on
<KeyboardNotFound> Which is best ubuntu server version /
<chunkyhead> coz most are ubuntu preinstalled, "just give me a few" :P
<chunkyhead> ^zero
<MJCD> draar, Only on the parent directory.. not on any of its contents
<draar> KeyboardNotFound: define "best"
<MJCD> and only the filemtime
<chunkyhead> coz most are ubuntu preinstalled, "just give me a few" :P zero2XIII
<k1l_> KeyboardNotFound: there is no best. just use the LTS, since its got long suport timeframe
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: oka, this also seems like the original source list? hahahaha yea sorry that was a typo
<KeyboardNotFound> Thanks
<chunkyhead> yep it is zero2XIII
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: oki doki
<chunkyhead> actually i'd del the edited one, testdisk ftw! zero2XIII
<chunkyhead> zero2XIII, woohooo http://paste.ubuntu.com/5792995/
<draar> MJCD: Wouldnt that be inconsistent? How would it work with symlinks?
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: thats a clean install?
<draar> KeyboardNotFound: What specific thing will you be using the server for?
<chunkyhead> zero2XIII, installed 13.04 today. was real tired of slow kde screwing my laptop.
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: so you want the diference between the two files to be installed?
<MJCD> draar, Regardless, it would always iterate up... So creating /home/MJCD/a would affect /home/ and /MJCD/ with the current time
<MJCD> and hell, even / with the current time
<MJCD> it makes sense to me
<chunkyhead> no no, i just want to install these http://paste.ubuntu.com/5792995/
<draar> MJCD: so the timestamp for / will be continually changing?
<MJCD> its like if you had a bunch of different sized boxes.. You put a small box inside a medium box.. Then you put the medium box inside the large box..
<MJCD> Is the large box different than it was?
<MJCD> Ofcourse it is.
<chunkyhead> no no, i just want to install these http://paste.ubuntu.com/5792995/ zero2XIII
<MJCD> It's got two boxes inside it it didnt have before
<draar> MJCD: There are hundreds of file operations every second; what would this do to system performance?
<draar> MJCD: And besides the whole point of a hierarchial file system is to separate things so you dont look inside the box
<MJCD> It already updates two. It would only become an issue with paths say.. 100 directories deep.. Which does happen.. but if you're writing to files 100 directories deep every secon
<MJCD> d
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: oh oka then just pipe that file to dpkg and see what programs need 3rd party repros
<MJCD> you probably have bigger issues
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: it will be the ones with erros
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: it works on my system, marks them with no errors so I have all the repros
<MJCD> draar, The whole point of a HIERACHIAL system is usually to implement complete inheritance models..
<chunkyhead> zero2XIII, this should do it right? dpkg --set-selection < packagesnew && dselect
<raven_> how to improve night vision of motion? any way to increase shutter time to 1 second?
<zero2XIII> if you installed dselect before that yes
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: sudo apt-get install dselect
<chunkyhead> lol yeah did that zero2XIII
<reisio> raven_: better camera
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: then yes it should work
<raven_> reisio, how to do that by software
<reisio> raven_: by selling software to earn money to buy a better camera
<jrib> chunkyhead: do note that you don't need to install dselect (though it's fine if you do).  dpkg man page gives the apt-get command you can use instead
<raven_> reisio, you think you're funny?
<draar> MJCD: Talking about inheirtance now? You know that if you make a class in (say) C++ and you inherit from it, and you change an instance of the derived class, it doesnt set any kind of modification flag on the parent instance unless you specifically tell it to?
<zero2XIII> jrib: what is it, I have looked over it then hahaha
<jrib> zero2XIII: apt-get dselect-upgrade
<zero2XIII> jrib: Ah just found it, almost the very bottom, thanks :)
<d4rkn30> whats the name of the filemanager in xubuntu
<chunkyhead> for some reason this looks like sudo apt-get upgrade to me :S http://paste.ubuntu.com/5793018/
<reisio> raven_: I know I am, but if you're asking if I'm trying to be funny ATM, I'm not
<stefg> d4rkn30: thunar
<d4rkn30> stefg, Thanks
<zero2XIII> jrib: gave you credit for pointing me at it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2140012&p=12623446#post12623446
<draar> d4rkn30: Thunar (thunarr?)
<draar> wow that was lagged
<d4rkn30> draar, Just a little bit xD
<chunkyhead> for some reason this looks like sudo apt-get upgrade to me :S http://paste.ubuntu.com/5793018/ except for 3-4 packages, i've to add repos for the rest -__-
<chunkyhead> zero2XIII, ^
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: did you do "apt-get update" before you ran apt-get dselect-upgrade?
<chunkyhead> i did zero2XIII
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: are all your repros active? multiverse and universe? cause "cheese" is in the normal repros
<chunkyhead> zero2XIII, when i type sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade it gives me the same output as sudo apt-get upgrade
<chunkyhead> and i did not do dselect-upgrade, my bad
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: yea i thought you might not have, strange, try sudo apt-get install cheese
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: just want to see if that gives error aswell
<chunkyhead> zero2XIII, was going exactly that hold on
<chunkyhead> the repos is working zero2XIII it asks me if i want to install cheese y/n, i guess the problem is with dpkg
<chunkyhead> zero2XIII, ^
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: that truelly is strange, install synaptic, and do it in there, (if you have GUI environment). Both works fine for me... just installed the complete list on my system
<Friberg> wow. not even ubuntu runs good on my machine. just crashes with all the screens :(
<reisio> :D
<stefg> Friberg: so that machine might be to blame, not the OS... did a hardware check recently? (bad RAM, dying harddrive?)
<chunkyhead> zero2XIII, what do you want me to install thru synaptic?
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: the list, you can select the list in synaptic. By going file > read markings
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead:
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: hold on a sec
<chunkyhead> zero2XIII, that should contain just packnames right?
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: nope the exact same file you are trying to send to dpkg can be used in synaptic
<sgo11> hi for postfix and dovecot, I followed the tutorial in ubuntu wiki and make dirs by using maildirmake.dovecot /home/vmail/$domain/$user/.Sent etc.. But when I do test with evolution imap client, sent mails and drafts are not saved in those directories. why? and how can I make all sent drafts mails saved automatically? thanks.
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: look here: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=79006
<stefg> sgo11: while i have no idea about your problem you might want to ask this in #ubuntu-server
<sgo11> stefg, ok. thanks.
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: try "dselect update" and then the above again if it fails with database warnings again.
<chunkyhead> zero2XIII, i dont use synaptic that often, help me out. i go to read markings and then add my packfile and then it says mark additional required changes, chosen action affects other packages, the following changes are required in order to proceed, lists all the packages which i get when i type sudo apt-get upgrade an then asks me to mark, when i click once it closes(the mark window) and i have synaptic in front of me. after t
<chunkyhead> hat?
<cesar_> hola
<cesar_> buenos dias amigos
<Guest52700> quiero por favor un consejo de ustedes
<stefg> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Guest52700> necesito cambiar todas las maquinas de la empresa para la que trabajo a ubuntu
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: check if stuff is correctly marked, such as amarok?  you click on the top left column header to show all the marked to install packages first (like sorting)
<Guest52700> me recomiendan algun tema para que se parezca a windows porque los usuarios no entienden ubuntu
<oye> Guest52700: #ubuntu-es
<chunkyhead> zero2XIII, i get this  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5793083/
<DJones> !es | Guest52700
<ubottu> Guest52700: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: you need to close synaptic and all other package management programs first, otherwise the directory stays locked
<Guest53578> Me estas hablando a mi?
<Guest52700> si a cualquiera
<Guest53578> ok
<Guest52700> que me pueda ayudar
<Guest53578> Por que cuando trato de instalar amd catalyst 13.04, ununtu me instala es la version 12.1?
<chunkyhead> zero2XIII, get the same thing when i run apt-get dselect-update with synaptic shut
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: are all the package management programs closed?
<chunkyhead> yep zero2XIII
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: hold on a sec, just wana see something before I tell you to remove the lock file
<chunkyhead> zero2XIII, sure
<chunkyhead> can you see this?
<chunkyhead> zero2XIII, ^
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: yes sorry
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: trying to duplicate the issue for the exact command
<chunkyhead> i d/c so was checking am i back
<marcoagpinto> Hello
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: oraight
<Dustin> Hi there. I am on Ubuntu 13.04, fresh install, new user. Now when I use "sudo gedit filename.extension", how come in the same directory a "hidden" file is created with the same name, followed by "~" IE: "filename.extension~" and never removed after?
<varikonniemi> ok, someone try this: take firefox, left-maximize it and then press maximize. Does it bug out for you?
<Friberg> stefg: Well, I've been running Windows 8 for some time, with 2 screens in height, 3 in width for quite some time now. 5760x2160.
<reisio> Dustin: it's called a 'swap' file
<varikonniemi> wow, not only firefox but any window? !
<reisio> Dustin: it's useful if things go wrong
<Friberg> So I doubt its the hardware
<marcoagpinto> I have ubuntu 12.10 and 13.04 in VMs... I was updating 12.10 and it showed a progress bar... on 13.04 there is no progress bar... I entered my password and pressed ENTER... was there something I needed to click?
<Dustin> reisio: do they ever remove themselves? Or do I have to manually do that?
<reisio> Dustin: most things that use such files remove them upon successfully, normally ceasing activity to do with the file
<reisio> Dustin: so when things go wrong, they remain, and when they go right, they do not
<reisio> some editors allow the option to have them remain regardless, which is odd :)
<reisio> I doubt gedit is one, but I've never used it much
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: I am having a hard time getting a clean command just do this:
<reisio> brb
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<AfroDiva> Why when i try to install amd-catalyst version 13.4 it always install version 12.1?
<varikonniemi> guys? is this a known bug in unity? left-maximized windows fail to maximize!
<chunkyhead> zero2XIII, should i backup lock first maybe?
<stefg> Friberg: that's probably a not so well tested use case for graphics drivers...
<Dustin> reisio: awesome, thank you for the information. I do think gedit is doing it, as I always use gedit as my edior, that or nano. Regardless, I have OCD, hate knowing that there are a bunch of "swap files" that are being created, every time I edit a certain file. (I did restart, has been a few hours, they still exist).
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: no it is a file created by a program to have exclusive access to a folder or drive etc. It does nothing but "lock" it to that process
<Friberg> stefg: I guess not. I'm running HD7970 with two DVI and four DP for this. But yeah, doesn't work out of the box :(
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead:
<chunkyhead> zero2XIII, semaphore! Ooo.
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: oooh hold on
<Dustin> reisio: yes, after further investigating, there is an option
<Dustin> thank you
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: sudo fuser -v /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: that works to show what process is locking the directory
<r33t> i need help finding my wlan!
<chunkyhead> nope, i get blank. no o/p zero2XIII
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: great, then just rm it
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: and then dselect update again
<r0uh> Hello, his is everyone?
<chunkyhead> zero2XIII, 172mb to download T_T
<r33t> how can i find my wlan ? comp: hp-probook-4515
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: so everything is working now?
<chunkyhead> shoudn't sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade just ask me to upgrade dselect and not everything else?
<Friberg> Now I have all my screens and can move my mouse around, but I have no UI..
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: no JUST "dselect update"
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: no apt
<reisio> Dustin: yeah it's more useful for system files than personal files
<reisio> so you can quickly fix a screwup, instead of restoring from backup
<reisio> vim does it by default, for example
<reisio> Dustin: I've seen some where you could specify the path, as well, so it's always, for example ~/unified.swp
<chunkyhead> this is funny zero2XIII  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5793130/
<Dustin> reisio: that would be cool
<reisio> and you don't have to end up doing things like find ~/ -iname '*.swp' (-delete)
<Dustin> I would like the ability to do that.
<reisio> or *~, etc.
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: meh.... see "sudo dselect access"
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: is the apt  line selected?
<chunkyhead> selected as in zero2XIII
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: a little star I think
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: ill upload a pic
<btbradley> I've got a touchscreen that sometimes works and sometimes doesn't. it seems random and can change when you suspend or shutdown. anyone have any ideas?
<chunkyhead> zero2XIII, it has the star
<raven_> how to set image size in MOTION?
<chunkyhead> http://screencloud.net/v/u9Wf zero2XIII
<zero2XIII> oh awesome
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: ^
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: try doing the dpkg step now
<chunkyhead> dpkg --set-selections < packname && dselect. this right?
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: remove the && dselect for now
<nimbiotics> Hello all. While trying to install latest nvidia drivers (this has also happened before though) I get asked to ""please insert the disc labelled 'Ubuntu-Studio 13.04 _Raring Ringtail_ - Release i386 (20130424)' in the drive '/media/cdrom/' and press enter"" I insert the cd I used for installation purposes and press enter, only to have the same requested again and again. How can I fix this?? TIA!!
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: just "sudo dpkg --set-selections < packname "
<btbradley> I think it must be some sort of timeout that sometimes gets hit and sometimes doesn't when it loads the driver or something...the touchscreen always appears in the xinput list regardless of whether it's working or not
<chunkyhead> zero2XIII, got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5793157/, but then it didn't install anything O.o
<odziom91> nimbiotics: delete cd/dvd repository from /etc/apt/sources.list
<raven_> how to set image size in MOTION?
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: meh... :/... you still the same error :(
<chunkyhead> zero2XIII, no, it has reduced.
<nimbiotics> odziom91: do i just delete that sources.list file?
<Dustin> reisio: is there a way to search for all "backup" files that have been created? I would like to remove them, if they're ones I've previously edited and know are safe.
<chunkyhead> zero2XIII, help me understand what's wrong, maybe i can help
<Dustin> a wildcard to find all with the extension~
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: dpkg is not finding the package name in its database to select it for installation. However apt-get finds it, so it does exist.
<odziom91> nimbiotics: don't delete file - just open it (on root) in text editor and delete or comment line
<chunkyhead> let me get this correct, doesn't dpkg only install packs whose deb is pre-downloaded? like apt-get downloads packs and dpkg installs em right? zero2XIII
<odziom91> nimbiotics: with cd/dvd repository ofc
<nimbiotics> odziom91: thx
<chunkyhead> im not a professional linux guy, but that's what i know, you might know more zero2XIII
<chunkyhead> im a newbie as a matter of fact :P zero2XIII
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: not specifically, that is one functionally though, but not the ONLY one...
<odziom91> nimbiotics: ah... and then in terminal write: sudo apt-get update  and press enter ;)
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: try the synaptic approach, otherwise I will just make a script real quick
<chunkyhead> zero2XIII, so here when we say dpkg --set-selections, shouldn't we already have the packs already downloaded int he same directory?
<nimbiotics> odziom91: didnt do the apt-get update but seems to be working nonetheless. THX!!
<chunkyhead> how will you make the script? zero2XIII
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: not as far as I have read online... simple SED real quick to format the file into a LONG apt-get request
<chunkyhead> SED zero2XIII ?
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: so please pastebin the file you are piping to dpkg
<chunkyhead> zero2XIII, that even i can do. wouldn't want you to go thru so much trouble!
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: sed is a terminal application that manipulates strings of text based on certain criteria
<chunkyhead> zero2XIII, let me try it out then, packname is sed right?
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: it wont take me even 5 minutes, but you are welcome to do it yourself if you wish
<chunkyhead> wanna learn! zero2XIII
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: no need to install it
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: oka hold on
<chunkyhead> yeah noticed zero2XIII
<chunkyhead> i loved your signature "switched from xp to 9.04 havent' looked back ever since" haha!
<chunkyhead> zero2XIII, ^
<nimbiotics> Is there an IRC channel for wine??
<zero2XIII> chunkyhead: hahahaha yea, that was WAAAAY back when.. hahaha.. Still true today :)
<A1Recon> Orbitron for Linux??
<IdleOne> nimbiotics: #winehq
<bobrun> Hi. I've been using lighttpd from the package manager, and now I'd like to use a 3rd party plugin (https://github.com/nori0428/mod_websocket) that requires building lighttpd from source. How can I do that?
<nimbiotics> odziom91: installation finished, hope it worked out
<nimbiotics> odziom91: installation finished, hope it worked out, THX again!
<nimbiotics> IdleOne: Thanks a lot
<Turaylon> finally,  all works *_*
<Turaylon> thx all for all help :)
<Turaylon> there is a good terminal like a windows that scroll from top?
<Friberg> compiz dies when i try to logon. says something about segfaulting, error in libcomposite.so.
<Yonderfork> Hey, so I'm trying to connect my computer to my
<daftykins> ...
<Yonderfork> TV via s-video.
<Yonderfork> (Sorry)
<daftykins> oh that again :( what graphics card?
<Yonderfork> I'll check.
<daftykins> also which ubuntu and which graphics driver?
<daftykins> and what century is this :( S-Video is really, really bad
<anom> Upgraded Ubuntu. Lost all my sql db's. :(
<anom> Not a happy bunny
<reisio> anom: what makes you think they're gone?
<anom> Cannot find them.
<Yonderfork> It says "Unknown".
<reisio> anom: how're you looking for them?
<bobrun> was it just the dbs, anom?
<anom> I think so. PHPMyAdmin is gone too.
<Yonderfork> Also, this is a really old computer, so it doesn't have HDMI or anything.
<Yonderfork> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04.
<jrib> anom: you should have backups, but I don't see how that can happen anyway.  Are you sure?
<daftykins> Yonderfork: are you that one that built a gaming PC with all your money whilst at College, so want to have some old laptop output onto an old school TV?
<reisio> he's clearly not sure :)
<Yonderfork> ...No.
<daftykins> Yonderfork: just checking. very similar circumstance with another user recently. so what ubuntu did you put on? what's the computer?
<excelsiora>  A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.
<excelsiora> any suggestions?
<daftykins> excelsiora: which PPA did that error go against?
<excelsiora> I don't know
<daftykins> excelsiora: ok in a terminal run "sudo apt-get update | pastebinit"
<Yonderfork> 12.04, and it's an old E-Machines computer. I don't really know much beyond that.
<excelsiora> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5793234/
<excelsiora> that's a cool pipe
<daftykins> excelsiora: oh ok it's not got an issue with one of those, was it a GUI updater throwing the error?
<excelsiora> no
<excelsiora> Just me and my terminal, I think
<excelsiora> GUI is a little flakey
<daftykins> excelsiora: i wonder if this is relevant: http://askubuntu.com/questions/80680/cannot-update-system-error-during-signature-verification
<excelsiora> daftykins: I'll try it
<wad> Hi guys. I'm poking at a box I set up and configured a while back. It's an internet gateway machine. I think I disabled the "networking", and set it up manually, but I don't recall for sure. How could I tell?
<daftykins> wad: so it'd have static addressing, or be stand-alone?
<wad> It uses DHCP to get an IP from the ISP on the WAN, and runs DHCP on the LAN side.
<bekks> wad: cat /etc/network/interfaces - do you see configured IP addresses in there?
<bobrun> I've installed lighttpd from the package manager and now I'd like to add a plugin that requires being baked into lighttpd's source. I'd like to keep the way the package manager set up the environment, though. How might i attempt that?
<wad> dynamic on eth0 (WAN), static on eth1 (LAN)
<wad> The "networking" service is somewhat of a mystery to me.
<excelsiora> daftykins: thanks, I think that worked
<excelsiora> ls
<daftykins> excelsiora: cool
<wad> Ugh, this machine has both /etc/dhcp and /etc/dhcp3
<excelsiora> daftykins: here's the instructions I followed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-extras-keyring/+bug/893743/comments/7
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 24061 in apt (Ubuntu Quantal) "duplicate for #893743 GPG error with apt-get/aptitude/update-manager behind proxy (BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5)" [High,Fix released]
<wad> Seems like I used to use dhcp3, but "ps -ef | grep dhcp" shows it's using dhcp not dhcp3. Which would I be using?
<wad> There are dhcpd.conf files in both /etc directories.
<bekks> wad: Check which is installed.
<excelsiora> daftykins: now can you help me troubleshoot my wifi UI ?
<wad> bekks, like with dpkg -L ?
<bekks> wad: Like using dpkg -l e.g.
<wad> Looks like just dhcp is installed.
<daftykins> excelsiora: what exactly is happening?
<excelsiora> I suspend to ram frequently, and when I bring it back up, wifi interface is buggy and I can't even figure out a workaround to connect to a new wifi
<wad> I guess I can get rid of /etc/dhcp3 then...
<excelsiora> without rebooting, that is.
<excelsiora> I'm hoping my update fixes it.
<wad> excelsiora, because of that issue, specifically, I never suspect to RAM. I just power down the laptop every time.
<wad> s/suspect/suspend/
<daftykins> excelsiora: yeah if you're not 100% fully upgraded it'd be hard to comment
<Yonderfork> Bye.
<excelsiora> ok
<excelsiora> Well I think I am no
<excelsiora> w
<daftykins> excelsiora: run 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' to be sure
<excelsiora> I guess I should reboot and then play with it and report my experience
<excelsiora> daftykins: Maybe I'm dumb, but I went ahead and did it without thinking about it. What does that do exactly?
<wad> Ugh, a bunch of stuff is different than I'm used to! Looks like some things changed in an update or something. How do I bounce dhcp now? There's no "service" for it, that I can tell... what is this "isc-dhcp-server" thing?
<wilee-nilee> suspend does not use ram to save sleep does
<bekks> excelsiora: It upgrades your distro to the latest version.
<bekks> wad: Thats your DHCP server.
<vee_> hey, every time i run skype, i get this error skype: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. i read about installing the i386 version of things, and i did, but i still get that error
<excelsiora> I thought I was working with the latest version
<excelsiora> but it's downloading stuff
<daftykins> excelsiora: get the latest versions of every package
<daftykins> *gets
<wad> bekks, okay, I'll use that then. Thanks.
<excelsiora> Maybe because I did the instructions I linked to
<excelsiora> essentially I moved the old apt list
<excelsiora> so maybe it has to redownload everything?
<excelsiora> Seems to be moving pretty quickly
<bobrun> How can I find information about how packages are installed?
<sw> vee_: Does libGL.so.1 exist in /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/?
<sw> bobrun: What do you mean by that?
<bobrun> Most browsers support at least some sort of websocket. http://test.mosquitto.org/sys/
<bobrun> sorry, wrong channel
<excelsiora> sweet, daftykins looks done
<excelsiora> thanks
<Tking> hi pls i need help am on mobile, i boot ubuntu on text mode, when i hit alt+f7 to go to gui i get a black screen and blinking cursor
<excelsiora> ok, now what?
<bobrun> sw: I'd like to see where a particular package from the package manager puts its files
<excelsiora> reboot?
<excelsiora> restartx?
<wilee-nilee> Tking, If you boot in text does it reach the login or just a tty?
<daftykins> excelsiora: you'll want to restart yes, especially if there was a new kernel
<excelsiora> ok, stand by for restart
<excelsiora> :) I'll update you guys when I'm done
<Tking> wilee-nilee i get to login
<wilee-nilee> Tking, What happens if you just login, I'm trying to understand you description, there is missing info.
<wilee-nilee> your*
<Tking> wilee-nilee, when i login, i see blank screen as normal i can view directory etc. but cant go back to gui
<wilee-nilee> Tking, Is your definition of login in text still a tty or the login gui?
<Tking> tty
<wilee-nilee> Tking, Ah, try sudo stop lightdm then sudo start lightdm  at that tty.  Has it ever booted to the gui and if so what has led you hear, possibly a graphic driver install?
<wilee-nilee> booted to the regular desktop not gui actually
<bobrun> So, with a package from a PPA, is there a way to see its Makefile?
<syntroPi> Tking, maybe you want to look at "dmesg" aswell as "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<wilee-nilee> bobrun, PPA's install debs like the regular repo generally.
<wilee-nilee> bobrun, You might include your goals here.
<bobrun> wilee-nilee I'd like to see how the lighttpd package is configured, so as to replicate it when building from source.
<excelsiora> hey hey! wifi UI seems to be working after suspending to ram
<syntroPi> bobrun, yes on launchpad you can view its debian/  and "makefiles"
<wilee-nilee> bobrun, Ah, cool, I have no idea there, it seems others do, good luck. ;)
<kostkon_> bobrun: apt-get source package_name to download its source code. without sudo
<bobrun> ah, neat.  thanks.
<syntroPi> ^^ just what i was about to suggest
<syntroPi> look in the debian dir
<Tking> wilee-nilee, i am logged in tty, actually i chaged the boot to tr
<LucidDreamZzZ> can i select windows in dash?
<LucidDreamZzZ> if there are more than one for an icon
<Tking> text mode. when i typed start lighdm it loaded gui but mouse didnt work
<reisio> LucidDreamZzZ: maybe wmctrl could help
<LucidDreamZzZ> is that windowmaker?
<syntroPi> Tking, really take a look at "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log" if there are any EE rors or WW arnings
<lucas2196829> Hi! This is a tipically topic I have an old pc (512 mb RAM) and I want to ask if it's a good idea remove Unity in Ubuntu 12.04?
<LucidDreamZzZ> the hover bubble shows other window when i click it
<reisio> LucidDreamZzZ: there are some other DEs that would perform better, yes
<LucidDreamZzZ> i like how i dont have to move mouse a lot and thats good
<reisio> LucidDreamZzZ: oh
<wilee-nilee> lucas2196829, Use another desktop lubuntu is your best choice probably you don't remove unity at all.
<reisio> LucidDreamZzZ: the GUI thing in Unity is called dash, isn't it?
<zykotick9> lucas2196829: with 512MB RAM, i'd strongly suggest lxde or xfce, or go really minimal with one of the the *box WM
<reisio> I was thinking of the sh implementation
<reisio> ...I wish people didn't suck at naming things
<lucas2196829> Yes, but I don't know if lxde or xfce works fine in this distribution.
<wilee-nilee> lucas2196829, YOu can remove that whole ubuntu-desktop with a package list if you want another desktop though, there is a website with those lists if you need.
<reisio> lucas2196829: why wouldn't it
<LucidDreamZzZ> resio, i think so it doesnt seem bad just would like icon for each window if possible then it would be nice
<reisio> sorry I don't know much about Unity
<lucas2196829> I like Unity (Iknow I'm very strange) and I don't want to lose it. I'd like to konw if I can leave my Ubuntu more light.
<wilee-nilee> lucas2196829, If you are running unity the others will run, you could download a straight xfce or lxde iso and check if neded
<wilee-nilee> lucas2196829, Bump the ram to its max, not sure your processor speed is all.
<lucas2196829> I'd like to remove any modules (like bluetooth, and others) before to remove Unity. Maybe it will go faster.
<dylan__> Hello. When I import my own music (.mp3 files) to Jampal, not all of them go in the list. I'm not sure why this is, or if it can get fixed, but I really want to listen to all of my music and not just a few songs.
<iceroot> what are processes inside [] in "top"? like [kthread], [kworker] and [flush-8:0]?
<wilee-nilee> lucas2196829, Your goals are good, but the methods not really in a logical line.
<zykotick9> iceroot: i don't notice square brackets in top or htop?
<iceroot> zykotick9: ah i am sorry, please press "c" to see the process-details/calls
<lucas2196829> wilee-nilee, Do you think it's better change the DE first?
<zykotick9> iceroot: i see [] now, no idea...  good luck.
<yeik> I am trying to install a deb package, and it keeps saying unsatisfiable: libxerces-c3.1 (>= 3.1.1-1+b1)
<reisio> yeik: and... you're expecting it to say something different one time?
<yeik> i have libxerces installed. I am trying to figure out what it is expecting so i can install that
<wilee-nilee> lucas2196829, Before what, and what desktop do you want? Unity is a plugin in compiz on top of gnome 3 it is the ubuntu desktop, you can't just remove or replace it with say metacity and have that desktop.
<reisio> yeik: what version do you have installed?
<wilee-nilee> lucas2196829, I would always have a secondary desktop before removing another though, if  understand you here.
<yeik> libxerces-c3.1:i386 3.1.1-1build1
<wilee-nilee> I*
<yeik> maybe it is the wrong version. I might need to uninstall and install the x86 version
<bekks> yeik: Why do you think it asks for the i386 version?
<bekks> yeik: The error message does not state that.
<yeik> i didn't
<yeik> that is the version that is installed
<bekks> yeik: Which ubuntu do you have, and do you run it in 32bit or 64bit?
<wilee-nilee> lucas2196829, On this website in the playing around left column are links to removing whole desktops, be sure you use one that is your release. This link may help you get to a better understanding. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/
<yeik> Linux ********** 3.2.0-48-generic #74-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 6 19:43:26 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<dylan__> Hello. When I import my own music (.mp3 files) to Jampal, not all of them go in the list. I'm not sure why this is, or if it can get fixed, but I really want to listen to all of my music and not just a few songs.
<lucas2196829> Well I guess that the first thing is download another DE. I had lxde with archlinux y Debian7. I'll begin here. You were very kind wilee-nilee. Thanks, I'm going to visit that site. See you soon
<bekks> yeik: And the answer to my firsdt question? :)
<wilee-nilee> lucas2196829, Good luck, ;)
<yeik> bekks, what question is that?
<bekks> yeik: Which ubuntu do you use?
<yeik> Xubuntu
<bekks> yeik: xubuntu is not a version number.
<juo100> I'm trying to mount my ext4 formatted USB HD but when i do i get the following error message "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1"
<juo100> but i just formatted it with "sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda1 -L drive"
<daftykins> juo100: what does dmesg say?
<bekks> juo100: Then either the superblock is corrupted or it isnt an ext4 fs.
<juo100> how do i format the drive for ext4?
<juo100> 'sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda1 -L drive' ?
<daftykins> i must be invisible again
<yeik> bekks, i cant remember what version i last upgraded to. it is recent. why does the version matter?
<juo100> sorry daftykins, whats dmesg?
<juo100> ah 1 sec
<juo100> ill paste it
<daftykins> just see if it's explaining the errors
<juo100> '[  993.972473] EXT4-fs (sda1): Unrecognized mount option "uid=1000" or missing value'
<juo100> but I'm trying to mount it with
<bekks> yeik: Please pastebin "lsb_release -a"
<juo100> sudo mount -t ext4 -o uid=1000,gid=1000 /dev/sda1 /media/external/
<kostkon_> 3.2 kernel so maybe 12.04?
<daftykins> juo100: drop the uid and gid and try again
<juo100> daftykins: thanks :D
<yeik> ubuntu 12.04 - precise
<juo100> i tried to remove it before but forgot to remove the -o argument ^^
<yeik> i removed the i386 version and installed the regular version of libxerces
<daftykins> juo100: all working fine now is it?
<yeik> I also downloaded the source of the package, looked at the documentation, installed the noted dependencies and the makefile didn't create the version.h so it says that version.h is missing.
<prahlad> Just installed ubuntu 13.04, have an issue with network-manager (nm-applet crashes). Can anyone help ?
<juo100> daftykins: yeah, my only issue now, adding it into /etc/fstab with "/dev/sdb1       /media/external ext4    defaults       0       0" didn't seam to survive the reboot
<juo100> is there another file i can look at to debug that?
<bekks> juo100: Do not mount things to /media manually. /media is used by the automounting facility. Use /mnt/ for manual mounting.
<prahlad> I think when we have so many guis floating about, can't we have one for auto-mounting a disk-partition too ?
<jordan4ibanez> Where is the xorg.conf?
<prahlad> why do we have to edit /etc/fstab for a trivial thing like that?
<daftykins> jordan4ibanez: /etc/X11/
<juo100> ok, I will try it out with /mnt/
<jordan4ibanez> I don't have one in there, I am running nvidia proprietary 313
<bekks> prahlad: Feel free to contribute and code one.
<daftykins> jordan4ibanez: it's automatic at boot time then. are you wanting to change a setting?
<jordan4ibanez> Yes, enable coolbits
<prahlad> bekks: I'm learning python programming with pygtk. will surely contribute to this once I master that.. :-)
<daftykins> jordan4ibanez: haha wow i don't even know if that's still alive. sure it can't be done by running nvidia-settings with a switch or something these days? also graphics card overclocking is immensely fruitless
<jordan4ibanez> It is. And it's not. I just need to know where xorg.conf is. Or if it's generated under another name?
<daftykins> jordan4ibanez: like i said things happen auto at boot, so a file isn't needed. you'd have to generate a basic one if you want to add something
<juo100> Ok! All working, thanks ever so much for all the help. Even learnt something :)
<prahlad> Running ubuntu 13.04-amd64, have an issue with network-manager (nm-applet crashes). Can anyone help ?
<NullVoxPopuli> Is there an easy way to migrate my home folder to an HDD from an SSD? I'd also want to encrypt my home folder. :-\
<gms_> hi all
<gms_> I have a question about case statement in bash
<wilee-nilee> !details > prahlad
<ubottu> prahlad, please see my private message
<wilee-nilee> gms_, THe channel works with you stating the problem. ;)
<gms_> can someone help me ??
<bekks> gms_: How can we know?
<gms_> nobody =
<daftykins> gms_: ask the question
<gms_> ?
<yeik> gms_ try posting your question with an example in pastebin and post the link
<wilee-nilee> !help > gms_
<ubottu> gms_, please see my private message
<gms_> ok
<gms_> in the case statement
<prahlad> I have a problem with network-manager (nm-applet). I'm running ubuntu version 13.04  (amd64) on my toshiba laptop.
<gms_> a=$(date +%k)
<gms_> ubottu: how can I send private message
<ubottu> gms_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gms_> oh damn
<gms_> okay,
<bekks> gms_: Dont use enter as a punctuation sign, and write full sentences please :)
<prahlad> when I connect my Mobile-Broadband connection, for the first time, the display name changes from "Provider XYZ.." to "(CDMA)"
<bekks> prahlad: How is that related Ubuntu? :)
 * wilee-nilee is so thankful for the ignore
<gms_> a=$(date +%k)    , the case statement doesn't accept a number as a pattern
<gms_> a=$(date +%k) echo $a  case $a in  8) echo $a  esac
<prahlad> because it has only started since I upgraded from 12.04 to 13.04
<bekks> gms_: A shell doesnt know different data types, it interprets everything as a string.
<prahlad> in 12.04, it was working fine...
<gms_> hmm
<bekks> prahlad: And how is that imposing problems? I dont even care what my mobile displays when using it as an AP :)
<gms_> I see that, but in this case >> a=$(date +%k)  doesn't it mean that I assign a number to a ?
<gms_> so in the pattern, it should accept the number
<bekks> gms_: No. Since a shell only uses strings.
<gms_> I'm sorry. It's not so clear to me. What can I do in this case ?
<prahlad> The trouble is that when I disconnect and reconnect for the second time, network-manager crashes and the "bars-icon" on the top vanishes!!
<bekks> gms_: Use "8") instead of 8)
<prahlad> I have to restart the nm-applet by doing alt+f2 to bring that icon again..
<wilee-nilee> prahlad, You running the ubuntu-shell?
<gms_> bekks: that didn't work out
<prahlad> yep, the unity desktop if thats what you mean..
<gms_> #!/bin/bash  a=$(date +%k)   case $a in  "8") echo $a  esac
<wilee-nilee> prahlad, No the shell is not unity
<bekks> gms_: Use a pastebin please.
<prahlad> you mean the command line that comes by doing ctl+alt+f1, etc.. ?
<gms_> bekks: I'm a newbie, how can I use that?
<bekks> !paste | gms_
<ubottu> gms_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wilee-nilee> the ubuntu-shell has a de reload of alt-f2-r
<Alternate> hi
<gms_> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5793477/
<Alternate> my first day running ubuntu 13.04
<Alternate> love it
<bekks> gms_: You are missing ;; in the case statement
<wilee-nilee> Alternate, As a heads up this is support not chat, do you need support?
<Alternate> yeah i need support
<prahlad> I'm happy with the alt+f2 workaround. I just want to know if this is a well-known ubuntu bug with amd64s ? or is it just me facing this issue?
<reisio> Alternate: what'd you use before Ubuntu 13.04?
<wilee-nilee> Alternate, Cool, give us a description. ;)
<gms_> bekks: I don't get it, I've changed that, still doesn't work
<Alternate> I have been using mac osx
<Alternate> I have an msi laptop, with a gtx 570m , how would i install the driver?
<bekks> gms_: You've changed what?
<reisio> prahlad: what happens, again?
<bekks> Alternate: This is ubuntu support, not Mac OSX support.
<prahlad> When I reconnect a mobile-broadband connection for the second time, network-manager crashes and the "bars-icon" on the top vanishes!!
<Alternate> like I said i am using ubuntu
<reisio> Alternate: is there not a circuit board icon at the top right?
<prahlad> it only happens for mobile-broadbands..
<gms_> bekks: I've added ;;
<Alternate> well everything works perfect, I just want to install the driver so I can use vsync etc
<bekks> gms_: To where? Do you expect us to guess it?
<yakster> anyone here use autofs?
<wilee-nilee> !ask > yakster
<ubottu> yakster, please see my private message
<gms_> bekks:  I've managed!
<gms_> bekks: thanks
<prahlad> reisso: When I reconnect a mobile-broadband connection for the second time, network-manager crashes and the "bars-icon" on the top vanishes!!
<reisio> Alternate: is there not a circuit board icon at the top right?
<Alternate> No there is not
<reisio> Alternate: could read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Alternate> Thanks
<yakster> with the use of autofs, are there any additional requirements for automounting NAS fs shares….
<reisio> Alternate: if you open a terminal and run sudo lspci -k | grep -i vga -A 3, what does it say is 'in use'?
<yakster> I followed this link, http://bernaerts.dyndns.org/linux/56-ubuntu-autofs
<gms_> bekks: that's weird. when the time is 21:30 and the pattern is "21") it works. However, when I change the time to a one digit number, let's say 06, neither 06 nor 6 doesn't work as the case pattern ?
<quis23> someone knows a good terminal irc client?
<James_Epp> In 12.04.2, how do I increase the amount of workspaces?
<bekks> quis23: irssi
<sam113101> quis23: weechat
<quis23> thanks guys i look it up :)
<Easy> can anyone recommend an app to transfer android files to a ubuntu computer please.
<yakster> can you ssh?
<ferw2342> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<James_Epp> Easy: I thought android devices automatically mounted? At least....they did for me.
<xangua> Easy: airdroid
<fyksen> Easy: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sand.airdroid super easy
<fyksen> James_Epp: on some do, and some don't.
<prahlad> Easy: if you have a usb cable, you can use the "adb" commands that come with  android sdk
<reisio> Easy: andftp
<prahlad> adb push and adb pull commands are used to transfer a file to/from an android phone
<Easy> no not on my computer, shotwell is crap doesn't import photo, also can't upload video
<reisio> Easy: also if your computer has bluetooth, you can use bluetooth
<reisio> andftp supports scp/sftp (transfer over ssh), so you just need sshd running
<Alternate> Hey guys, when I try to install ubuntu on my hp probook 6570b the screen starts flickering and it's seperated in 2 pieces
<Easy> didn't think about bluetooth, i'll give it a try. thanks
<prahlad> Easy: If you are on wifi, then airdroid is the only option...
<wilee-nilee> +1 on airdroid
<reisio> !nomodeset
<Easy> i 'll give airdroid a try too. thanks
<reisio> bluetooth is the easiest _if_ it 'just works' :p
<reisio> 'cause you just hit the share icon
<Easy> ok thanks
<gms_> Is it possible to assign a value to a variable inside the case statement? When I try , I get the error " Command not found"
<prahlad> I've found that the LTS version is, in general, more stable and less buggy than the 12.10 & 13.04..
<prahlad> things just work on the LTS..
<MonkeyDust> prahlad  great!
<contrapunctus> prahlad - No kidding.
<tux30> hi i have setup a pc for a friend but when i plug a this home he have another monitor ans get error starting how can force for recognize the new monitor?
<elisa87> Hey, why do you think I have this result? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5793516/
<MonkeyDust> elisa87  why is gnome2 in that error mesage?
<elisa87> how can " Errors were encountered while processing: dbus" be solved?
<elisa87> MonkeyDust: how can I check that?
<MonkeyDust> elisa87  start from the beginning, what are you doing?
<elisa87> MonkeyDust: I wanted to install meld by sudo apt-get install meld
<wilee-nilee> tux30, Can you explain that more clearly, it seems you can not get the second monitor recognized, but t is not real clear.
<wilee-nilee> it*
<MonkeyDust> elisa87  in what ubuntu version?
<elisa87> 3.8.0-25-generic Ubuntu 13.04 MonkeyDust
<zztr> should i be able to boot from a live cd with no drives in my computer?
<zztr> I can't. But something is wrong and I don't know what.
<tux30> hi i have setup a pc for a friend but when i plug a this home he have another monitor ans get error starting how can force for recognize the new monitor?
<]silent[> asd
<elisa87> MonkeyDust: when I do sudp apt-get upgrade I receive: "Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/cups-browsed_1.0.34-0ubuntu1.1_amd64.deb"
<MonkeyDust> elisa87  "gnome2" is repeatedly mentioned in that error message, is it a clean install?
<reisio> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<reisio> Alternate: ^
<wilee-nilee> tux30, What does this mean "when i plug a this home"
<elisa87> yeah I installed from scratch.what's wrong MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> elisa87  type sudo apt-get update|pastebinit and paste the url here, i think you are mixing repos
<tux30> the monitor flash a lot of time and computer reboot
<wilee-nilee> tux30, what is your native language?
<daftykins> tux30: what graphics card? have you installed drivers?
<tux30> french
<]silent[> hi to all
<elisa87> MonkeyDust: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5793543/ here's the update result
<tux30> and not graphic driver
<MonkeyDust> elisa87  that's a mix of i386 and amd64 repos, maybe that's the cause of the errors
<luca__> hi to all.
<MonkeyDust> elisa87  and get rid of that dl.google.com source
<elisa87> how can I get rid of them monkeydus
<elisa87> how can I get rid of them monkeydust?
<MonkeyDust> elisa87  system settings, software sources
<gms_> is it possible to have to digit results in additions on bash? 01+2 = 03 for example...
<elisa87> I mean how to remove i386 stuff?
<gms_> two digit  sorry.
<syntroPi> using ffmpeg to compile a mp4 from an mkv with subtitles i am having the problem that it says "Unknown encoder 'mov_text'". Version is ffmpeg version 0.8.6-6:0.8.6-1ubuntu2     is this too old somehow?
<wilee-nilee> tux30, Cool there is a ubuntu french channel if that helps.
<checkin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2150307
<wilee-nilee> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<MonkeyDust> elisa87  just told you, system settings, software sources
<elisa87> what should I do in system setting? MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> elisa87  disable the unwanted sources
<yakster> can anyone help me out with getting autofs to work, of know if there is an alternative to it?
<checkin> I am unable to toggle wireless on/off, mute/unmute, play/pause using Front operation panel LED keys on my Toshiba Qosmio F60. Currently I need to enable WiFi/Bluetooth from Windows for it to work. Fn+F8 toggle works as soft block/unblock only if I have already enabled WiFi under Windows. Any ideas as how this can be done? I have tried Ubuntu 13.04 as well. The only LED Touch button that works under Ubuntu is the Volume Up/Down butto
<MonkeyDust> yakster  is this useful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<checkin> dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/5659327/ dmidecode http://paste.ubuntu.com/5659339/ output when wireless disabled from within windows http://paste.ubuntu.com/5659346/ output when wireless enabled from within windows http://paste.ubuntu.com/5659348/
<yakster> auto.master http://paste.ubuntu.com/5793556/
<yakster> auto.server http://paste.ubuntu.com/5793557/
<yakster> then obviously an auto.auth
<sudeep> hi
<hadifarnoud> what does this mean? Jun 23 12:54:42 spoons postfix/error:  405221C8ED: to=<fgdddcu@yahoo.co.jp>, relay=none, delay=0, delays=0/0/0/0, dsn=4.0.0, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: host mx5.mail.yahoo.co.jp[183.79.57.236] refused to talk to me: 553 Mail from 178.79.186.245 not allowed - [10])
<hadifarnoud> I get flooded by these logs
<daftykins> hadifarnoud: that you're not allowed to email yahoo users, at a guess :)
<checkin> @MonkeyDust any idea??
<sudeep> is any one installed/using  emerald theme manager ??
<MonkeyDust> checkin  what?
<luca__> Emerald theme manager is dead...
<hadifarnoud> daftykins: why is that though? am I sending bulk email? because I'm not. might be a victim of spam?
<checkin> i can't seem to enable my touch keys from within Ubuntu..
<sudeep> luca__: why !! it was a cool theme manager right ?
<daftykins> hadifarnoud: maybe they deny anyone without SPF config
<MonkeyDust> luca__  i guess emerald is no longer developed or maintained
<th0r> hadifarnoud, you may not be, but someone in that ip range is. They don't block one ip...they block a range
<luca__> yes... emerald is cool... but is not developed...
<luca__> anyomore
<hadifarnoud> I get this for gmail too: BCFDA1C78D: to=<chris.chalkmountain@gmail.com>, orig_to=<chris@chalkmountain.eu>, relay=alt4.gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com[74.125.142.26]:25, delay=1160, delays=1159/0.01/0.88/0, dsn=4.7.0, status=deferred (host alt4.gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com[74.125.142.26] refused to talk to me: 421-4.7.0 [178.79.186.245] Our system has detected an unusual amount of 421-4.7.0 unsolicited mail o
<hadifarnoud> riginating from your IP address. To protect our 421-4.7.0 users from spam, mail sent from your IP address has been temporarily 421-4.7.0 blocked. Please visit http://www.google.com/mail/help/bulk_mail.html 421 4.7.0 to review our Bulk Email Senders Guidelines. q8si9645026icw.138 - gsmtp)
<FloodBot1> hadifarnoud: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<checkin> http://askubuntu.com/questions/291783/led-touch-buttons-touchpad-toggle-not-working-in-toshiba-qosmio-f60
<sudeep> luca__: why anymore if any person want to maintain or contribute to that project  is it possible ?
<ifara64> fara
<luca__> sudeep: mmmh... i don't think is possible... because unity dosen't support Emerald.
<MonkeyDust> methinks emerald was a gnome2 toy
<sudeep> but this proves unity can http://www.webupd8.org/2013/05/how-to-install-emerald-in-ubuntu-1304.html
<Zagomah> sudeep: so install it! :)
<daftykins> hadifarnoud: so you're not operating as an open relay, to your knowledge?
<hadifarnoud> daftykins: no.
<checkin> any alternatives to hal..?
<Zagomah> sudeep: Remember... emerald replace compiz, default windows decoration...
<daftykins> hadifarnoud: well i suggest you contact the actual mail server support for what you're running
<ifara64> unity soporta Esmeralda = Yes
<hadifarnoud> daftykins: I have a VPS. so I am the support sadly
<yakster> … so yeah… I cant get autofs to work….
<sudeep> Zagomah: so unity uses compiz to decoration right ?
<hadifarnoud> daftykins: I installed virtualmin to use it as web server
<daftykins> hadifarnoud: sure but you're running a mail server program right?
<daftykins> hadifarnoud: it's very masochistic to run your own mail server tbh
<hadifarnoud> daftykins: I do have mail server but not in use really
<wilee-nilee> sudeep, Unity is a plugin in compiz
<MonkeyDust> sudeep  unity is a compiz plugin
<MonkeyDust> wilee-nilee  was faster :)
<wilee-nilee> jinx
<sudeep> MonkeyDust: ok
<ifara64> compiz is under unity
<AdvoWork> Hi there, thinking of migrating my 2nd laptop to Ubuntu, only thing on there i want is itunes. It uses .mp4 files, which as far as I can see i can just copy, but what software can i use to play/manage these files, in 13.04?
<MonkeyDust> AdvoWork  banshe
<MonkeyDust> AdvoWork  banshee
<hadifarnoud> banshee is great. not so great looking though AdvoWork
<AdvoWork> ill give it a try, is there a move visual one? I dont mind it looking pretty as such, but the wife might prefer a nicer one
<fyksen> Does anyone know if there is an bitcoin applet indicator for Ubuntu? To track the price of bitcoin.
<MonkeyDust> AdvoWork  amarok, maybe
<hadifarnoud> daftykins: is there a possibility that a script is sending spam from my server? if so, how can I find it?
<trism> fyksen: https://github.com/jj9btcproj/Bitcoin-Price-Indicator apparently
<daftykins> hadifarnoud: are you hosting other peoples websites or something?
<bekks> hadifarnoud: Yes, there is. Tools like ps, rkhunter, lsof, nmap can help you to find it.
<fyksen> trism: holy c***. I have googled for fifteen minutes, couldn't find anything. TY :)
<hadifarnoud> daftykins: yes I am.
<kostkon> fyksen, with a little bit of googling, i found this https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=194598.0
<kostkon> oh trism was first ok :P
<hadifarnoud> bekks: can you point me in right direction? they are very general tools. what should I do exactly
<bekks> hadifarnoud: You should use them to see whats running, what looks suspicious, etc.
<AdvoWork> MonkeyDust, will try that too.
<MonkeyDust> !find bitcoin | fyksen
<ubottu> fyksen: Found: bitcoin-qt, bitcoind
<AdvoWork> Anyone else had any issues with 13.04? i click on ubuntu software installer and it loads, then just continually crashes on me, i have to install everything via terminal
<fyksen> MonkeyDust: jupp, nothing in the repos for applet
<MonkeyDust> fyksen  then i guess you're out of luck, does not exist
<fyksen> MonkeyDust: haha, problem is that Ive been searching for applet, not indicators..
<AdvoWork> MonkeyDust, amarok is fine, thanks for the tips
<hadifarnoud> bekks: I couldn't find anything suspicious. might be a php script etc? how can I find them?
<th0r> hadifarnoud, wow you worked for seven minutes and couldn't find anything?!
<bekks> hadifarnoud: By investigating further whats actually running on your system.
<hadifarnoud> th0r: I checked the running processes
<yakster> does anyone have a valid "Mount on demand" process they can sugest… casue I think that autofs is broke…
<darkangel> Hello people
<darkangel> any 1 here?
<daftykins> o hai
<wilee-nilee> yakster, Mount what?
<daftykins> nope
<yakster> smb shares
<JoshuaP> The BIND server isn't letting rdnc connect and start
<JoshuaP> How do I fix this issue?
<yakster> SMB from NAS HDD
<darkangel> Is It Elegal To sell  Linux Products???
<wilee-nilee> yakster, Ah, not sure here.
<MonkeyDust> darkangel  ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<darkangel> Wheres that???
<th0r> yakster, why not just put it in fstab?
<wilee-nilee> darkangel, /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<ofhs> can someone help me get my USB mic to work?
<yakster> if I have it in FStab, the drive will never sleep…. killing hard drives…
<ofhs> it's being really weird
<yakster> or at least these GoFlex Home Hard drives
<ofhs> i tried it in audacity and it recorded the first time, but when i tried again it wouldn't work
<ofhs> and i can't get it to work in skype at all
<yakster> smbclient //192.168.1.31/GoFlex\ Home\ Public -U xbmc  I can browse just fine….
<th0r> yakster, actually, it is the spin-up and spin-down that wear on the drive, not the spinning
<ofhs> anyone?
<darkangel> Ubuntu-Offtobic chat room is dead
<MonkeyDust> darkangel  you mistyped
<zero2XIII> ofhs: go to your sound properties and select the correct device under "input"
<k1l_> !ot | darkangel
<ubottu> darkangel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ofhs> zero2XIII: it's the only device there is, but it doesn't work right
<ofhs> zero2XIII: sometimes when i talk into it, it'll recognize it, but then when i try again it won't work
<zero2XIII> ofhs: does it show level? in the sound settings under input level?
<ofhs> zero2XIII: sometimes after i unplug it and plug it back in, but it's really unreliable and after i exit the sound settings and reopen it, it won't recognize it
<ofhs> zero2XIII: for example, in audacity, i configured it to work with the mic, and i recorded once and it worked fine, but when i tried again it said it couldn't locate the mic, even though it was still configured the same way
<Jezk> which release can I expect to have better graphical driver support, 13.04 or 12.04 LTS? More specifically, I'm talking about ATI catalyst video drivers and looking for longest battery life/least heating.
<zero2XIII> ofhs: that might be more a mic issue I think than a real software issue. Try seeing if "dmesg" in terminal gives any clues, after pluging the mic out and back in, do it imediately
<Zagomah_> anyone know how to install shell themes??
<Zagomah_> this for example : http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Faience?content=154949
<ofhs> zero2XIII: it works absolutely fine with any other computer though, just not with ubuntu
<k1l_> Zagomah_: did you read what is written in your link after "installation"?
<zero2XIII> ofhs: Oka, then something might be screwing around, plug the mic out, and then open a terminal, and plug it back in.. wait a few seconds and then run this in terminal: dmesg | tail -n25 and pastebin that so I can see please
<Zagomah_> k1l_: yes but when i open Gnome tweak tools appears a message say the extension of the shell is disabled
<wilee-nilee> Zagomah_, Not all of the gnome-shell exstensions will run in every gnome 3 relese.
<ofhs> zero2XIII: http://pastebin.com/nht4ZBfT
<wilee-nilee> release*
<Zagomah_> wilee-nilee: How to know my Gnome version???
<b4dave_4> hello ya all!! :)
<MonkeyDust> Zagomah_  it's gnome3 since ubuntu 11.04 or so
<zero2XIII> ofhs: it picks it up as a camera :?.. please run the following and put them together in a paste bin: "lsusb" and "lsmod"
<Zagomah_> MonkeyDust: i have 13.04
<ofhs> zero2XIII: it's a webcam/mic combo
<MonkeyDust> Zagomah_  then it's gnome3
<wilee-nilee> Zagomah_, I just look in synaptic, but there is probably a command, If you go to the extensions site and go thgrough them you can try and see what works and doesn't, there a lot of nice ones I use about 10-15 overall.
<Zagomah_> Thx all for help <3
<ofhs> zero2XIII: anyway, this is what that returns http://pastebin.com/fmRevJVS
<zero2XIII> ofhs: well that changes it slightly, ubuntu has some issues with webcams, but lets see that pastebin first before I jump to conclusions
<ofhs> zero2XIII: http://pastebin.com/fmRevJVS
<zero2XIII> ofhs: yes I got it thanks :) going through it now, logitech what cam is it? The product number?
<ofhs> zero2XIII: looking up the specific model, but it's a quickcam fusion
<MonkeyDust> ofhs  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<zero2XIII> MonkeyDust: ofhs: just about to paste that hahahah you beat me to it
<ofhs> thanks, looking now
<A1Recon> Does anyone know how i can get Orbitron for Ubuntu?
<zero2XIII> ofhs: seems like it is not supported :/
<Zagomah_> when i download extensions come a message say : You do not appear to have an up to date version of GNOME3. You won't be able to install extensions from here. See the about page for more information.
<Zagomah_> on https://extensions.gnome.org/
<ofhs> zero2XIII: it's not on the list, yeah, but why would it take input from it occasionally it it's completely incompatible?
<jonascj> Hi all. I'm having trouble restoring my iptable rules after reboot. I'm using "post-up /sbin/iptables-restore < /path/to/rules-file" on my eth0. But I never see any rules restored when I reboot. I'm using fail2ban -could that be overriding my iptables rules? (ubuntu 12.04 server)
<zero2XIII> ofhs: it might not be "completely" unsupported, but buggy...
<Zagomah_> ok fixed lol
<zero2XIII> ofhs: you can try some of the fixed recommended there and see, MAYBE something fixes your issue aswell
<zero2XIII> ofhs: uvcvideo driver seems the most common fix..
<ofhs> zero2XIII: if I just want to use the mic, is there any solution for that?
<Walex> jonascj: no.
<zero2XIII> ofhs: seeing as it is a combo, I THINK, it might use the same driver for both, basicly drivers for the camera, I might be wrong, but that is usualy the way it works. I do not see any drivers loaded for it in the output you gave me, is it working atm
<jonascj> Walex: okay, thanks, then I'll be looking elsewhere
<ofhs> zero2XIII: i looked at the UVC specific drivers list, and my model referred to footnotes 1 and 2 here http://www.ideasonboard.org/uvc/#footnote-1
<zero2XIII> ofhs: funny i was just reading that, and the link is 404
<wilee-nilee> A1Recon, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3073
<ofhs> zero2XIII: so would installing the driver not help my situation at all?
<zero2XIII> ofhs: it doesn't seem like it, however, give it a go. There is not much you can loose.
<ofhs> zero2XIII: alright, yeah, i'll give it a shot. if nothing works, do you know of any cheap linux-compatible mics?
<zero2XIII> ofhs: but unfortunately I need to run.. The instructions on installing the drivers from source seem straight forward, you can always ask someone here on help with that. But sorry I can not assist you further on this matter.
<gordonjcp> ofhs: anything that says it doesn't need drivers
<ofhs> okay, thanks
<gordonjcp> ofhs: if it doesn't need anything special for Mac OSX, it should work okay in Linux
<gordonjcp> ofhs: Samson did quite a good one
<zero2XIII> ofhs: hmmm not really, if your mic input does not show up, unfortunately not
<gordonjcp> ofhs: what are you trying to do, anyway?
<zero2XIII> ofhs: yes any class compliant mic should work...
<hearit> my voice up today for Nelson Mandela
<ofhs> gordonjcp: get my USB mic working with ubuntu. audacity and skype recognize when i plug it in, and so does the sound settings thing, but it's being buggy
<gordonjcp> ofhs: what kind is it?
<ofhs> gordonjcp: for example, when i recorded with it in audacity to test it, it recognized the input, but when i tried again it couldn't find the mic
<hadifarnoud> ok, ps -aux and lsof -p didn't help. how can I find the script sending spam emails on my server?
<gordonjcp> audacity is crap
<ofhs> gordonjcp: logitech quickcam fusion
<ofhs> gordonjcp: it doesn't have anything to do with the crappiness of audacity though, the same happened with the sound options
<gordonjcp> ofhs: so this is the microphone on your webcam?
<gordonjcp> ofhs: does it actually show up as a separate audio device?
<ofhs> gordonjcp: yeah, it's a combo thing. it shows up as a microphone input every time i plug it in, but it only works like every other time i select it to record with it. it's really unreliable.
<ofhs> gordonjcp: when i talk into it, sometimes the sound options will recognize it, but when i exit it and open it again, it doesn't recognize any input, even though it still recognizes the device
<HelloWorld321> On @reboot, crontab ran a bash script that does a an ftp script, and the log says "Not connected" for almost everything.  Is @reboot a particularly bad time to run an ftp script, because the network drivers haven't loaded, or something?  Is there a better ti,e (like @login)?  Or should I move it to an anacron job to run after login?
<HelloWorld321> (ti,e = time)
<gordonjcp> ofhs: look around for a different device
<gordonjcp> ofhs: logitech cameras are pretty flaky at the best of times
<ofhs> ofhs: it's the only input device the sound settings recognizes. i don't think it's a problem with the mic either, because it works perfectly on any windows computer.
<ThePendulum> For some reason, Fingerprint-gui no longer detects my laptop's fingerprint reader
<hadifarnoud> I have received an spam abuse notice from my hosting provider. I don't know how to find compromised user and responsible script. can someone help me?
<ThePendulum> It did earlier, albeit a different install
<deanrock0> hi, which graphics card (amd or nvidia) should I get if I have 2 or 3 monitors?
<[Gentoo]> deanrock0: nvidia
<deanrock0> [Gentoo]: what about tearing on second screen? is there any solution?
<ofhs> gordonjcp: it's the only input device the sound settings recognizes. i don't think it's a problem with the mic either, because it works perfectly on any windows computer.
<ofhs> accidentally said that to myself the first time
<[Gentoo]> deanrock0: no idea
<ccclipsss> Ubuntu won't properly create boot disks. I would like to try other versions of Linux but anytime I try to create a boot disk on a flash drive or DVD, I will use Startup Disk Creator and Unetbootin and they will seem to create it, but when I reboot my computer and go through the boot options, the USB flash drive and/or DVD do not show up.
<Zagomah_> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/669/wobbly-windows/
<wilee-nilee> ccclipsss, Boot disc is incorrect labeling, you mean the ISO for OS installs right?
<[Gentoo]> Zagomah_: what i always needed
<Zagomah_> [Gentoo]: is pretty bug... lol
<EncryptedSalsa> Just completed a LUKS/LVM install and got a few issues, on boot i get dropped to recovery shell in intramfs, i can cryptsetup mount my LUKS partition and then continue the boot just fine, i have setup /etc/crypttab however something isnt getting passed to the kernel on boot
<EncryptedSalsa> Also i need to move grub over to a partition and not the MBR
<wilee-nilee> ccclipsss, Have you tried these dvd/usb loads on any other computer?
<hadifarnoud> how can I stop my mail server via terminal? my server is sending spam. I want to stop it now and deal with it
<hadifarnoud> cant stop whole server though
<chinny> sudo service postfix stop - if it's postfix
<Tatanka> hey so are all of you able to see my IP etc?
<Tatanka> sorry, noob here
<wilee-nilee> hadifarnoud, A new install is your safest response if you want to be sure.
<Tatanka> hoping to learn how to hide my server information etc for starters.
<ccclipsss> wilee-nilee I mean the ISO for OS installs and I have attempted it on other computers and the USB drive does not work, nor do DVDs
<k1l_> Tatanka: is that a ubuntu support question? for general talk we have #ubuntu-offtopic for freenode issues #freenode
<ccclipsss> I have attempted it with all of the main distros as well as a few other distros, I have tried it with 32 bit and 64 bit and with multiple kernal versions.
<Tatanka> ohh gotcha!
<Tatanka> thank you
<hadifarnoud> wilee-nilee: I can't just wipe out my server now. many websites are hosted on it. how can I disable mail server for now?
<Tatanka> will be back after with some more sophisitcated questions
<sw> Tatanka: Yes, your hostname shows 'ip.132.170.253.255'.
<chinny> @hadifarnoud sudo service postfix stop - if it's postfix for example. more important is the reason ist's sending spam as wilee-nilee said
<wilee-nilee> ccclipsss, So in every instance the dvd/usb do not show in the bios or the other boiot from menu not in the bios but reched with key prompts at powering on?
<Tatanka> damn, alright thanks!
<wilee-nilee> boot*
<hadifarnoud> chinny:  thanks.
<ccclipsss> wilee-nilee correct. I make sure the m5sum is the same as the one I am downloading as well. It also shows up in my home folder correctly, my computer just doesn't know it exists on startup.
<ccclipsss> md5sum*
<ccclipsss> I have a Dell 2000 recently purchased and previously had Windows 8.
<wilee-nilee> ccclipsss, Hm, that is strange, not in the bios, are you familiar with the other boot from menu, outside of the bios.
<chinny> am hoping someone can help me. having issue with intermediate cert and apache ssl config. ie and chrome fine but firefox having issue. I thought config was correct and the intermediate cert i specified was being served but it seems not. firefox does have the root that issued the intermediate though.
<ccclipsss> Yes. In the boot menu outside of BIOS I can choose Ubuntu or from EUFI file which leads to dead ends when I go through it, but my USB or DVD never show up.
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | ccclipsss
<ubottu> ccclipsss: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ccclipsss> Will this help site apply to other versions I am trying to install? Or just Ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> ccclipsss, Not sure if you have seen this link, UEFI is really important info for the channel at the get-go
<armin> anyone a clue what that power manager icon in the panel is? obviously not gnome-power-manager, right?
<kostkon> armin, where exactly
<ccclipsss> wilee-nilee I will try the stuff in that link. Thank you. Hopefully I won't have to come back for more help :)
<wilee-nilee> ccclipsss, Ubuntu probably I would check with the other OS's channels or on the web I suppose, UEFI is a bit of a problem as the manufacturer have their own versions, and the OS's have different install methods in response
<wilee-nilee> ccclipsss, Best of luck. ;)
<armin> kostkon: the battery icon in the unity panel
<Zagomah_> Ur OS... need itr
<Zagomah_> Ur OS... need it
<Zagomah_> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/635/mousetravel/
<aguitel> how reinstall grub2 under gpt and uefi mode ?
<daftykins> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<wilee-nilee> aguitel, I believe the bootrepair tool has repairs, however I have not used it, I use the cli in these matters, and am not UEFI schooled yet.
<daftykins> aguitel: might be something useful there
<aguitel> ok
<wilee-nilee> aguitel, Honestly the ubuntu forums is the best uefi support.
<wilee-nilee> start a thread there as well
<aguitel> ok
<wilee-nilee> aguitel, If you do run the bootrepiar bootinfo summary and post it in that thread, it is generated if you run a repair, you get the http address to it.
<aguitel> wilee-nilee, ok
<wilee-nilee> You can just run the summary though aguitel
<EncryptedSalsa> Just completed a LUKS/LVM install and got a few issues, on boot i get dropped to recovery shell in intramfs, i can cryptsetup mount my LUKS partition and then continue the boot just fine, i have setup /etc/crypttab however something isnt getting passed to the kernel on boot
<malt> hello, i installed the 12.04 ubuntu. I have not used ubuntu since 9 version. Is there any way I can move the menu bar down to bottom and also where does my installed programs go
<chinny> Am hoping someone can help me. I have an issue with intermediate cert and apache ssl config. IE and chrome work fine but firefox is missing the intermediate cert. I thought the config was correct and apache should serve it as I have specified the intermediate cert with SSLCertificateChainFile. Running openssl s_client -connect server.tld:443 -showcerts fails but if I add -CAPath /etc/ssl/certs/ it passes. I'm running 12
<malt> anybody know how to get menu bar to bottom instead of at top
<OerHeks> malt maybe ubuntu-tweak got that option now, not sure
<ActionParsnip> isnt it unity-tweak now?
<malt> ok thanks
<malt> everytime you install a software app now do you have to search for it in the dash home?
<OerHeks> ah indeed, unity tweak >> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/03/unity-tweak-tool-available-in-ubuntu.html
<ActionParsnip> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/02/introducing-unity-tweak-tool
<OerHeks> malt, on the bottom of dash, you see white icons, browse trough them
<OerHeks> one is some sort of the old application menu
<OerHeks> and installed lenses appear there too.
<griwesx> malt: you can type the name into the dash and it will find it: then you can pin it to the launcher bar
<malt> it should work for 12.04? the tweak it was showing for 13
<folorn> could anyone help me with a small problem on increasing the size of the Cache ?? i get this error when i go to update (Dynamic MMap ran out of room. Please increase the size of APT::Cache-Limit. C)
<rypervenche> tga0: Did you ever fix your problem?
<ActionParsnip> malt: then use ubuntu-tweak
<Slart> folorn: google has a couple of suggestions if you try googling for the error-message. this is one http://aziest.wordpress.com/2011/01/24/how-to-increase-your-apt-cache-limit/
<Slart> folorn: here's one from askubuntu http://askubuntu.com/questions/219523/dynamic-mmap-ran-out-of-room-when-trying-to-sudo-apt-get-anything
<ActionParsnip> folorn: wget wget https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<tannji> I am trying to check for dependencies and necessary packages for AMD vid driver before installing...  is there a good way to do this other than searching for installed in Synapse?
<griwesx> ActionParsnip: That's very thorough, I might use that :)
<ActionParsnip> griwesx: its step 5 from the synaptic fix package page, i just have it in a script as I am lazy :-)
<griwesx> ActionParsnip: I take it then you think he doesnt need a cache size increase, and just needs to clean it out?
<ActionParsnip> tannji: sudo apt-get -f install ,will resolve deps for you
<Derrick0400> Someone please help me im trying to get into #raspberrypi but it requires me to be registered
<Derrick0400> how do i do that
<Slart> !register | Derrick0400
<ActionParsnip> griwesx: worth a try
<ubottu> Derrick0400: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<folorn> thanks slart
<daftykins> Derrick0400: join #freenode and they'll help
<Derrick0400> msg NickServ REGISTER testing321 zahidkhawaja@icloud.com
<Derrick0400> Lol
<Derrick0400> so how do i register
<Derrick0400> i tried that command
<griwesx> Derrick0400: instructions are here: https://www.freenode.net/faq.shtml
<Derrick0400> thank ya
<tannji> ActionParsnip:  is that before or after I install the driver?
<folorn> thanks acionparsnip
<folorn> thanks guys
<Slart> folorn: you're welcome
<ActionParsnip> derrick0400: ask in #freenode like ubottu sugeated
<folorn> just wasn't sure how to do it or if synaptic would
<folorn> i tried to ask in #linux and they treated me awful
<folorn> :(
<ActionParsnip> tannji: after. the driver package will pull in deps anyway
<folorn> insulting and mean literally
<ActionParsnip> folorn: why use synaptic? software centre is in a default install....
<Slart> folorn: they tend to frown on questions which can be solver by a quick search with your favourite search engine
<usercheck_> is in ubuntu, txt file structure not same in other os?, eof of file structure
<tannji> ActionParsnip:  OK, so the AMD driver announcement with its list of required stuff is kinda superfluous?
<folorn> just upsets me is all im no linux god
<folorn> and it was humble question is all :(
<ActionParsnip> usercheck_: use notepad++ in windows, it handles the difference for you
<Slart> usercheck_: afaik it's the same as in windows.. although the line endings are different
<folorn> dunno action never had this problem before :(
<ActionParsnip> folorn: you'll learn in time
<Ben64> folorn: google should always be the first step though
<folorn> oh?
<Corey> folorn: Until that point, being polite and constructive, and disregarding those who aren't, is probably a better approach. Remember, we're all volunteers. :-)
<ActionParsnip> tannji: there is a packaged AMD / ATI driver in the repos
<folorn> see i use BT love my ubuntu but you people literally are the only folks who work with people seriously
<folorn> and youhelp everyone
<tannji> ActionParsnip: Synaptic just seems easier to use...  I can more easily see what is available or installed
<folorn> AGREE corey
<ActionParsnip> folorn: what is 'BT'
<folorn> and you guys are great :)
<Corey> BackTrack. :-p
<webber420> how do i confirm registration
<usercheck_> ActionParsnip, Slart thx.
<webber420> do i just paste the confirmation command here
<folorn> its backtrack but the whole damn distro is ubuntu literally
<usercheck_> but i have migrate to linux
<Corey> folorn: ##linux is often great, but there are a few folks who tend to be a bit off topic. /ignore is a better response than ranting that them, just FYI.
<webber420> msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER webber420 hpukdvhoujjx
<ActionParsnip> folorn: backtrack isnt supported here
<folorn> sorry for the language :( hrm stil fuming some.
<webber420> where do i paste that
<tannji> ActionParsnip,: yep, but wanted to try the 13.6 beta driver, supposed to have a few fixes specific to Ubuntu 13.04
<usercheck_> althought os win is still in boot, but my primary is linux
<k1l> lets put the offtopic into #ubuntu-offtopic and the backtrack support to their support channels
<folorn> its the same distro literally action
<ActionParsnip> folorn: ask in #backtrack-linux for backtrack support
<folorn> no joke
<k1l> !backtrack | folorn
<ubottu> folorn: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
 * folorn nods.
<ActionParsnip> folorn: i know exactly what backtrack is
<holstein> folorn: its not, though.. and its not supported here.. though, you are welcome to run a live CD or dual boot
<usercheck_> i ask about eof file, caused where i'm try in programming,
<usercheck_> i see it's not same
<Corey> folorn: Just FYI, backtrack isn't really envisioned as a general use distribution, it's a pentest platform. One that I find kinda silly, but that's a personal opinion. :-)
<folorn> why do all my ubuntu packages work so good with it then?? not being a smart a-- just curious ?
<Corey> folorn: Because it's Ubuntu derived.
<Slart> usercheck_: can you explain what your problem is.. you can copy paste code in pastebin if that helps
<Slart> !pastebin | usercheck_
<ubottu> usercheck_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<folorn> agree corey
<Corey> folorn: It'll work just fine up until it doesn't.
<usercheck_> but which that i must use format in text file , win or linux?
<k1l> enough of that backtrack talk now. lets stick to ubuntu support in here. thanks
<ActionParsnip> folorn: none of the 'ubuntu based' distros are supported by the ubuntu community. similary ubuntu is based on debian but if you ask for ubuntu support in debain support forums you will be pointed to here
<griwesx> usercheck_: ctrl+Z in windows, ctrl+D in liux
<webber420> WHERE DO I POST THE CONFIRMATION CODE I GOT IN MY EMAIL
<usercheck_> griwesx thx
<ActionParsnip> webber420: lose the caps
<webber420> Sorry
<tga0> rypervenche: yes, but I'm not sure exactly what fixed it
<webber420> but how
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin | webber420
<ubottu> webber420: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> webber420: confirmation code for what?
<dr_willis> usercheck_:  windows uses a cr+lf    for end of line in a text file.. linux uses just a cr   i belive
<tga0> rypervenche: I uninstalled old kernels and did a update-initramfs -u -k all (that was failing initially because it was trying to cram too many kernels in 100M /boot)
<webber420> to register an account on here
<usercheck_> Slart thx
<webber420> i got the email
<Ben64> webber420: doesn't sound like an ubuntu issue, maybe ask #freenode?
<holstein> webber420: you need to be careful and not share your passcode here.. or in any channel.. i would /j #freenode
<tga0> rypervenche: and I also updated crypttab and did an update-grub
<Slart> folorn: even if a distro is based on ubuntu it is not certain that everything is the same.. say a configuration file is moved somewhere else.. then installing a package that somehow works with this configuration file will make your os do weird things.. perhaps the ubuntu people found it to be energy draining to keep track of all the differences and decided that every distro gets to support their own stuff
<ActionParsnip> webber420: ask in #freenode
<usercheck_> dr_willies thx,
<chinny> is anyone able to help with an apache question?
<webber420> i never posted a real password here lol, i used testing321 to test it out
<psilo_> Is there no apt-based way to completely uninstall mysql?  It seems I have to manually delete /var/lib/mysql and others.
<tga0> rypervenche: I think it was just a matter of doing a full update-initramfs
<holstein> !ask > chinny
<ubottu> chinny, please see my private message
<usercheck_> but which between them we must put the format into my programming?
<griwesx> usercheck_: are you asking about end of file or end of line?
<usercheck_> i'm sorry my explain is not clear
<dr_willis> usercheck_:  make the app check and use either one
<tannji> ActionParsnip: are you aware of a good recent guide on installing AMD drivers?   I have been trying since 12.04 to get off the Juniper Pro drivers, but I kill the desktop every time.
<ActionParsnip> psilo_: i think you still have to remove the data
<Slart> usercheck_: if your program is to be compiled on linux, do it the linux way.. if it's supposed to be compiled on windows I would use the windows way.. it's easy enough to convert it so it's not really a big problem (and most real editors handle both variants anyway)
<usercheck_> griwesx eof and eol in text file format
<folorn> anyways thanks everyone :)
<psilo_> ActionParsnip: followup question then, is there any way to restore a system to more-or-less "stock" state, without reinstalling the OS?
<ActionParsnip> tannji: all i know is use the additional drivers. If its a 2xxx 3xxx 4xxx then there is a legacy driver PPA
<usercheck_> dr_willies thx i will try to use it
<holstein> !ati | tannji this is what i always refer to
<ubottu> tannji this is what i always refer to: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<psilo_> I'm working on some automated configuration managament stuff, and it's ideal if I can start with a blank slate each time I test a change
<delac> gnome-search-tool, spaces in search path, how to format the path so that gnome-search-tool accepts it?
<ActionParsnip> psilo_you can clear your users home out and get default app settings. not sure outside of home
<griwesx> usercheck_: i dont see when you ever need to insert EOF into a text file; EOL is LF (0x10) on Linux and CR+LF on windows. Just use notepad++ or gedit, they will automatically fix it
<ActionParsnip> psilo_make a vm and rollback the snapshot
<Slart> psilo_: I would go with a vm for that..
<dr_willis> psilo_: virtualbox makes sense in that case
<tannji> ActionParsnip: so you actually got the additional driver check box in settings to work?  using fglrx drivers?  that always kills the desktop for me and I have to resort to terminal to fix and revert
<usercheck_> Slart, thx ,maybe it can be solve my problem. so i must use 2 format, if want in win, use win format, and if want in linux use linux format,(txt file) , is it true?
<tannji> holstein:  thanks, looking at it now
<griwesx> usercheck_: Your text editor will take care of it, stop obsessing over it
<dr_willis> usercheck_: many apps support both
<LittleAnon> Hello
<Slart> usercheck_: depends on what we're talking about.. if you are writing source code it depends on the compiler.. I don't know if they handle both endings.. but this isn't really something you need to worry about..
<ActionParsnip> tannji: which gpu do you have?
<usercheck_> griwesx thx for sugestion, will to try it
<treehau55> Hi, is there any hope for the future of linux to support the dual graphics cards? Or at least support turning one off completely so I dont always get <2 hours of battery life
<usercheck_> dr_willis thx,
<dr_willis> treehau55:  nvidia has made promises...
<Slart> treehau55: there are stuff like bumblebee .. so there is hope
<ActionParsnip> treehau55: bumblebee is getting better. imho its best avoided
<holstein> treehau55: think of it this way.. will the vendors of those devices choose to support linux.. and i think they will
<folorn> http://vpaste.net/J5ShZ
<usercheck_> Slart i;m writing both,
<tannji> ActionParsnip: 6750HD
<folorn> forgot to post the error in my rage anyways didn't work gonna try synaptic and more googleing
<usercheck_> slart thx
<ActionParsnip> folorn: backtrack STILL isnt supported here
<folorn> well maybe i was wrong about this channel
<holstein> folorn: AFAIK, bt has support channels... also, you can try and replicate the error in ubuntu
<folorn> however i tried that channel NO ONE EVER talks in there
<ActionParsnip> folorn: ask in #backtrack-linux
<folorn> did no one ever talks
<ActionParsnip> folorn: doesnt mean you are supported here
<holstein> folorn: have you tried ubuntu?
<Ben64> folorn: then maybe you should use a distro with an active room?
<treehau55> Well, I've tried every which configuration and installation guide that exists. Is there anyway to just turn off the dedicated GPU and always use the integrated?
<dr_willis> bt  main channel is not on freenode  folorn
<tannji> I just about bought a nVidia 660 card, but read about all kinds of tearing affects with the Kepler chips...  between that and the Mir/Wayland controversy, dont know what to do, lol
<ActionParsnip> folorn: why not use Ubuntu and get all the Ubuntu support
<holstein> treehau55: dis the vendor offer that option in the bios?
<holstein> did*
<ActionParsnip> folorn: you arent using Ubuntu so you dont get supported by its community
<ActionParsnip> tannji: are you using Saucy pre-release?
<holstein> treehau55: for my specific dual GPU chip, i used this *great* guide https://sites.google.com/site/mtrons/howtos/eeepc-1015pn
<holstein> treehau55: you might be able to refer to it and see how to get one of them not to load
<treehau55> holstein, I have a super terrible bios. I can barely set my boot order. I wish I could rid myself of that as well
<tga0> on a 2 router network I can ping B from A, but not A from B
<tannji> ActionParsnip: I upgraded from 12.10 to 13.04...  no Saucy
<tga0> how would you debug this
<holstein> tga0: i would try a networking channel.. also, look at the firewalls
<Slart> treehau55: some motherboards/laptops have specialized stuff for choosing one or the other card.. for my asus laptop I have a small kernel module that turns of the dedicated graphics chip.. googling for your motherboard/laptop model might give you some answers
<tga0> what's a better channel on freenode?
<holstein> tga0: a networking channel might do you better.. this is ubuntu OS support
<Slart> tga0: isn't there a channel called #networking ?
<griwesx> tga0: You might it helpful to draw a network diagram and put your config into on it. They'll need to ask you for it to fix that, more than likely
<treehau55> another constant linux problem I have: My networking works 100x better in windows, which suprises me.  I have a intel wimax 6150. I tried the guide where it told me to signal the kernel to turn off the wimax portion of the driver and it would give me better performance, but its still terrible
<tga0> thanks, I'll try in ##networking
<holstein> treehau55: i took my 'not very well supported' by broadcom chip out, and traded the wifi for something that works better.. i think keeping that in mind might help you find support.. linux supports what it is allowed to "out of the box" mostly
<griwesx> when intel is "not well supported" it's time to panic :)
<treehau55> I mean I wish I could just solder another wifi chip on my notebook but I dont think thats an option, haha
<Waza420> why cant i join #raspberrypi it says im not registered with services
<ActionParsnip> griwesx; usually a cheap screen or monitor etc
<Waza420> when im CLEARLY logged in
<holstein> Waza420: i would ask in #freenode
<ActionParsnip> waza420: not an ubuntu issue, ask in #freenode
<usercheck_> how check/view all opened file in ubuntu process?
<griwesx> ActionParsnip: I meant his intel wifi, not graphics :)
<Slart> usercheck_: lsof in a terminal
<ActionParsnip> griwesx: ahhh
<Slart> usercheck_: man lsof  for the man page.. you'll need it =)
<usercheck_> Slart thx,
<usercheck_> slart ok =)
<ActionParsnip> usercheck_: you can grep the lsof output :-)
<d4rkn30> Is there any way i can stop having to use sudo all the time.
<holstein> d4rkn30: for what?
<k1l> d4rkn30: you shouldnt be using sudo all the time
<griwesx> d4rkn30: Yes but it is highly not recommended. It's there to protect the system
<ActionParsnip> d4rkn30: once you setup the OS you rarely use it
<usercheck_> ActionParsnip thx,
<jrib> d4rkn30: what is that you are doing so often using sudo?
<Slart> d4rkn30: sudo is a good idea.. you can customize it though.. check the sudoers file and the other configuration stuff for sudo
<griwesx> Do NOT edit sudoers file directly. there's a command to do it safely. I forget the name.
<d4rkn30> I know, I know guys, its just every time i try and move encrypted files via the filemanager i get '' Not authorised'' Its mainly for thumar, as i use alot of encrypted drives
<Slart> d4rkn30: yes.. what griwesx said.. dont edit it directly.. there is a command that does some safety checking before saving..
<ActionParsnip> d4rkn30: remeber, gksudo for GUI apps
<griwesx> d4rkn30: Thunar has a thing to open it in root mode
<d4rkn30> griwesx, ahh i over looked that, You see i mainly do everything via Shell so typing sudo all the time tends to take up a lot of time.
<griwesx> griwesx: what about mc?
<griwesx> d4rkn30: oops, i meant you. do you use mc?
<daftykins> d4rkn30: you're familiar with typing 'sudo -i' or -s to switch to root for a session?
<holstein> d4rkn30: i use "sudo -s"
<d4rkn30> griwesx, imo i guess, and never heard of it, is it wise to look into ?
<Ekushey> d4rkn30: use "sudo visudo" to open the sudoers file and add the line: "your_username ALL=(ALL)  ALL"
<griwesx> d4rkn30: it's a file manager for terminal. package name is 'mc' or midnight commander
<ActionParsnip> ekushey: please dont advise that
<usercheck_> if i have given by someone one .deb file but i have check it ,and it is not from ubuntu,is that safe for me?
<Slart> usercheck_: the safe thing is to assume it isn't
<holstein> d4rkn30: if you want to have a root session.. sudo -s or sudo -i is the way to do it. if you dont want to type sudo
<Ekushey> ActionParsnip: what else can he do?
<griwesx> usercheck_: open it iwth the archive manager, not package manager, then it will not install
<daftykins> Ekushey: safe things, for one
<ActionParsnip> ekushey: could add certain commands to not need password, not all. That will remive all security
<usercheck_> Slart txh, maybe caused im newbie, not yet know all source code.
<griwesx> i think that ALL=(ALL) ALL is the default for ubuntu actually, at least for the sudoers groupi
<usercheck_> Slart thx, maybe caused im newbie, not yet know all source code.,
<Slart> usercheck_: no worries.. noone knows everything .. only those who don't ask stay dumb =)
<usercheck_> griwesx thx, i will try open it using archive manager
<usercheck_> Slart thx for motivation
<NetForHack> where i can find pricing for landscape ?
<holstein> !landscape
<ubottu> Landscape makes the management and monitoring of Ubuntu systems simple and effective by combining world-class support with easy to use online management tools. https://landscape.canonical.com/
<usercheck_>  my laktop harddisk is sound(crrrrkkk...crrrrkkkk...crrrkkk), can we programming it to silent,not sound?)
<Ekushey> usercheck_: looks like your hard disk is going to fail... take backup, fast!
<Slart> usercheck_: there were some tools to change the hard drive access patterns.. I can't really remember what they were called.. I recall it being used to media-centers and such where hard drive noise was a big deal
<usercheck_> Ekushey, is it not normal?
<usercheck_> Ekushey, is it(sound) not normal?
<Slart> usercheck_: sorry I can't help you any further
<Ekushey> usercheck_: well, if the sound is loud, then it definitely means hardware problem... do you've warranty?
<usercheck_> Slart, thx i will find information about drive access pattern,
<usercheck_> Ekushey , warranty is end
<usercheck_> Ekushey , warranty is end several year ago
<Slart> usercheck_: I'm not sure it was called exactly that.. but it might be worth a try
<usercheck_> Slart ok, thx .i will try some ways to do it
<Slart> usercheck_: this might be it http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automatic_acoustic_management
<Ekushey> usercheck_: loud noise from hard disks are a sort of a warning, i'd suggest backing up important data and take it to an experience technician for further advise/check
<anom> I have php5.conf in etc/apache2/mods-available but not in etc/apache2/mods-enabled. Is this why no php is rendernig?
<anom> rendering*
<usercheck_> Slart thx
<usercheck_> Ekushey yes, thx .
<Ekushey> You're welcome usercheck_, good luck!
<delac> gnome-search-tool, spaces in search path, how to format the path so that gnome-search-tool accepts it?
<Ben64> delac: probably quotes or backslash
<delac> Ben64: unfortunately both fail
<delac> Ben64: also %20 doesn't seem to work
<usercheck_> Ekushey thx, you also.
<hadifarnoud> my server is super slow. why php-cgi has UDP connection? https://gist.github.com/hadifarnoud/1fd221eaae01a7e084ec
<Archguy> Hey, can I format a 256 thick SD Card to have Lubuntu 13.04 ?
<treehau55> 17.5watts currently being used by ubuntu. =/
<dr_willis> 256 thick?
<info> dr_willis: 256 Mb
<deanrock0> it's probably too small, except for network install if they provide it
<kostkon> 256gb
<info> kostkon: no
<info> Megabyte
<kostkon> :/
<info> deanrock0: A) how do I check they provide it ? B) How do I check if it's too small it doesn't say
<info> B) Where would I check this ?
<dr_willis> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Destep> Not sure if this is the right channel, but who wants to help a noob figure out how to connect to his Windows shares?
<dr_willis> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Destep> I've followed numerous guides and forum posts, all to no avail...
<dr_willis> give details..
<treehau55> is there no vgaswitcheroo in 12.04?
<Destep> The closest I can get is using Naut to "Connect To", I get the password prompt, then it errors out...
<daftykins> Destep: which Windows?
<Destep> Then I get Failed to mount Windows share: Connection Timed Out
<Destep> Windows 7
<info> dr_willis: Is this the same for Lubuntu ?
<griwesx> Destep: try the ip address not hostname, for the server
<daftykins> Destep: is that host in a homegroup currently? how is the share configured?
<Destep> Yes, they're in a Homegroup
<dr_willis> lubuntu is just tge desktop you install over the base install info
<Destep> Sooo, smb://192.168.0.18/TV?
<daftykins> Destep: also, in network + sharing centre, is it currently told it's attached to a home, office or public network?
<Destep> Home
<daftykins> i've never used a homegroup when using inter-OS sharing tbh
<griwesx> Destep: Yes, try the IP
<Destep> I would think it wouldn't matter, since everything is part of the same Workgroup...
<daftykins> Destep: given homegroups use encryption..
<Destep> Hrmmm, good point...
<Destep> Can Homegroups be disabled?
<daftykins> Destep: yeah open the N&S centre and click on it, then select 'leave homegroup'
<daftykins> Destep: so how have you set up your share? did you manually go to the sharing properties on a folder?
<Destep> Working on it, one sec
<treehau55> does acpi_call work for samsung laptops?
<holstein> treehau55: do you have one? try it on there, if so... that would be the best way to tell for certain
<treehau55> holstein, im just trying to disable the dedicated gpu all together
<treehau55> and theres several options, acpi_call_gui looks to be the easiest
<Destep> Ok, left Homegroup and double checked sharing options....rebooting real quick
<daftykins> Destep: so was i right that you just right clicked a folder, went to advanced sharing and ticked the box to share it?
<nightdrever> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 12.04..... then installed properity driver that was (recommended) restarted and ubuntu wouldnt start..... ive just reinstalled ubuntu.....done updates first then in additional drivers is it safe to install Recommended?
<treehau55> holstein, is acpi_call save
<treehau55> holstein, is acpi_call safe* ?
<daftykins> nightdrever: it really depends on your system and what is being recommended. we'll need to know both of those
<nightdrever> right now im on post release updates
<nightdrever> ok
<nightdrever> im on amd 64 bit
<ccclipsss_> wilee-nilee
<nightdrever> nvidea driver
<daftykins> nightdrever: please type on one line if you can
<nightdrever> ok
<ccclipsss_> wilee-nilee remember that problem i was having creating a USB flash drive boot disk?
<holstein> treehau55: when i got my dual GPU, i ran a few live CD's and tests.. then, i found that post i shared.. then, i had a few installs that i "tested" things in.. and went with what worked best.. the other scenario for me was to purchase something with linux support, but i got a good deal on this used
<nightdrever> what line?
<daftykins> nightdrever: i mean press enter less ;) so what kind of computer is it?
<nightdrever> ok amd athlon 64 bit, nvidia graphics card, 4ghz processor, 4 gb ram
<daftykins> custom build?
<nightdrever> yeah i think so
<daftykins> well it's not Dell/HP/etc ?
<nightdrever> hp
<daftykins> yep that's a branded one then
<daftykins> do you know which nvidia graphics card it is?
<nightdrever> 610 i think
<kingnick42> This a laptop?
<JaceP> how about look up the model number on the front of your case or front/bottom of your laptop
<nightdrever> im on desktop...just checked box nvidea geforce gt 640
<tannji> quick question:  what do I call 13.04 when installing AMD driver manually?   ie:  12.04 is referred to as Ubuntu/precise in the terminal.  Using "Ubuntu/raring"  does not seem to work, returned "Distro version entered incorrectly"
<daftykins> nightdrever: have you installed all the updates beforehand?
<nightdrever> the first time when pc would start i hadnt i installed at same time
<daftykins> tannji: it sounds like you might be installing AMD drivers in the not-so-best way
<holstein> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.04
<daftykins> !ati | tannji
<ubottu> tannji: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<nightdrever> this time ive installed updates first
<tannji> daftykins: I am using directions from your link....
<treehau55> holstein, do you know how I enable vga_switcheroo?
<daftykins> nightdrever: ok, it's worth a go. do you have another computer you can come back online from to diagnose it if a problem occurs?
<nightdrever> nope
<treehau55> holstein,  /debug/vga_switcheroo is not there but it is enabled in the kernel options
<daftykins> tannji: ok just checking
<holstein> treehau55: i didnt use that.. i used the ppa at the link i gave.. but, there are manual instructions for debian that might help you
<treehau55> holstein, which link?
<daftykins> tannji: does it throw an error when you try "Ubuntu/raring" ?
<nightdrever> http://imagebin.org/262321
<newmember_> does anyone have a 'how to' install openstack on 13.04?
<holstein> treehau55: https://sites.google.com/site/mtrons/howtos/eeepc-1015pn
<gavin__> hello
<gavin__> does anyone know if there are drivers for a wireless device?
<daftykins> nightdrever: which one did you try last time?
<daftykins> gavin__: which wireless device? :)
<nightdrever> i tried the one which says (recommended)
<treehau55> holstein,  ah bumblebee wont help for my gpu, i have ati
<holstein> treehau55: im not using bumblebee either
<gavin__> daftykins: model number is TL-WN822N
<gavin__> It is a TP-Link wireless device
<holstein> treehau55: i do have nvidia, however.. but, it wont hurt to look at the manual info
<daftykins> nightdrever: wouldn't hurt to try the one with the green spot on the left then. just run software update again just to make sure you're fully updated
<daftykins> gavin__: which ubuntu? i take it you see no functionality at all with it connected?
<nightdrever> the one with the green spot on the left im already using.... is that adequate?
<gavin__> ubuntu 10.10
<holstein> newmember_: i would try a server channel.. i would refer to http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/private-cloud/openstack as well as consider the ubuntu based http://www.turnkeylinux.org/blog/announcing-openstack-builds
<tannji> daftykins: as I said before, when doing: sudo sh amd-driver-installer-13-6-x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/raring"   it says Error: Distro version entered incorrectly
<b3rz3rk3r> My swap is seemingly disabled, will it come back if it format the partition here? http://i.imgur.com/eeVhn8S.jpg or will I need to edit the fstab more?
<gavin__> daftykins: ubuntu 10.10, incase you didn't receive the first message
<daftykins> nightdrever: are you wanting to use anything in particular in 3D terms? like games?
<nightdrever> yeah
<Slart> !swap | b3rz3rk3r, tried swapon?
<ubottu> b3rz3rk3r, tried swapon?: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<daftykins> gavin__: do you want to stick to 10.10 at all?
<daftykins> gavin__: i found some discussion here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1905813
<nightdrever> but thing is im not sure if ill get it to work, ive tried on mint  lmde couldnt get it to work so i thought id try ubuntu..... http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=26971&iTestingId=75920
<daftykins> nightdrever: maybe just try some games and see how you get on, if that's already an installed nvidia driver it might be fine already
<gavin__> daftykins: i can't seem to find the actual drivers for ubuntu
<nightdrever> daftykins if you have enough spare time could you look at that page  and tell me how to install?
<nightdrever> if you dont have time i understand
<daftykins> nightdrever: wine support is over in ##winehq
<nightdrever> ok how do i change to that room?
<b3rz3rk3r> I haven't Slart, so I just issue the swapon command with sudo essentially?
<nightdrever> and thats for ur help/time
<daftykins>  /j #winehq
<schultza> trying to get my horizontal scroll wheel working... 13.04
<schultza> on virtualbox
<Slart> b3rz3rk3r: I think so.. there might be more to it though
<scottcs76> Ugh. Any one available to help with a resolution issue? 12.04 lts fresh install, gtx 560 ti
<daftykins> gavin__: i'm guessing you might be tackling the problem in Windows terms? you don't really download and install drivers with Ubuntu
<daftykins> scottcs76: please give more detail about your question
<gavin__> daftykins: how do i actually do the installation? can you teach me the procedure?
<treehau55> how do I boot with modeset=1?
<holstein> !nomodeset | treehau55
<ubottu> treehau55: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<daftykins> gavin__: are you reading post number 3 on that ubuntuforums link?
<schultza> I have a freshly installed Ubuntu 13.04 (guest on virtualbox) on Windows 7 HP. Windows 7 has the mouse working, but it is not working in the ubuntu vbox.
<scottcs76> Multiple monitor setup, A small dell monitor, works fine. I have a larger lcd monitor at 1024x768. It shows 1360x768 available, but that appears to be out of range for this monitor. It usually runs at 1366x768 on windows.
<daftykins> schultza: that's more a virtualbox question than an Ubuntu one i'm afraid
<gavin__> daftykins: the reason i am still using ubuntu 10.10 is because the computer cant update it, even with using the terminal, the computer crashes and ends up with black screen
<schultza> how!?
<treehau55> schultza,  search for some guides that get the mouse working, thats not a ubuntu question, thats a Vbox question
<holstein> schultza: i would apply uprades and make sure the vbox additions is installed.. i would make sure its not something simple with the focus of the VM as well
<treehau55> I had the same problem a while back its something to do in the mouse settings
<schultza> the mouse wheel doesnt work, but the mouse without the wheel works
<schultza> sorry.. forgot to say wheel in that post
<schultza> vbox additions are installed
<holstein> schultza: you mean, its just the mouse wheel that is not working?
<schultza> yes
<newmember_> daftykins: thanks, it looks like I have to go to 12.04
<Liverpudlian_Hac> Hello!
<daftykins> newmember_: err who are you? :D
<Liverpudlian_Hac> me?
<gavin__> daftykins: yes I am currently trying to do it
<gavin__> by reading what it says
<holstein> schultza: have you searched for other users with the issue? http://askubuntu.com/questions/152742/how-to-enable-mouse-wheel-in-virtualbox
<scottcs76> Additional drivers has nvidia accelerated (post-release updates) (version current-updates) selected.
<daftykins> gavin__: so you've run synaptic / software center ok?
<schultza> yes... dconf-editior doesnt show the settings im looking for... and i really dont want to hold alt + something to scroll
<BlackDalek> Is anyone here familiar with use of mercurial? In particular, how do I download a mercurial project from http://delx.net.au/hg/webdl ?
<gavin__> daftykins: its telling me to write the code into the terminal
<newmember_> holstein: thanks, it looks like I have to go back to 12.04
<daftykins> gavin__: what is?
<gavin__> daftykins: the link you've provided me is the code in the forum that someone posted
<daftykins> gavin__: are you actually following post 4?
<schultza> BlackDalek: hg clone [url]
<Liverpudlian_Hac> wow last time i have use irc client was 10 years ago!
<Liverpudlian_Hac> obviously still popular!
<gavin__> daftykins: yes i am following it on but what if i do it though software centre? what do I need to type in?
<Tapper> hey everyone! I have an app called My-Weather-Indicator, I just wanted to know what the command for it was so I can have it run on startup
<daftykins> gavin__: the choice is to *either* follow post 3, or post 4. i'd go with post 4
<BAMbanda> how do I copy all the contents of a folder and move them into another folder via command line?
<griwesx> BAMbanda: "man cp"
<gavin__> daftykins: I have just found the drivers by following post 4 but I have faced an issue, the web link havent got my model no for my wireless device
<gavin__> daftykins: do I choose any of them?
<schultza> really!? i need a 3rd party app for natural scrolling to happen!?
<scottcs76> So does the system not use the xorg.conf in x11 at all? I don't understand where nvidia-settings is getting it's information from, or how to change it.
<daftykins> scottcs76: it auto configures at boot
<BAMbanda> griwesx, it mentions -r would take the folder and all its contents, but I don't want the folder, i just want the contents inside the folder and then I'll delete the flder
<OerHeks> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<daftykins> gavin__: if it's plugged in what does "lsusb" give? does it talk about realtek for the wireless device?
<griwesx> BAMbanda: So do myfolder/* and not myfolder
<OerHeks> BAMbanda, use mv move instead of copy
<gavin__> daftykins: this is what it has given me: Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<gavin__> Bus 003 Device 003: ID 413c:3200 Dell Computer Corp. Mouse
<gavin__> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 413c:2003 Dell Computer Corp. Keyboard
<gavin__> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<gavin__> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<gavin__> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0cf3:7015 Atheros Communications, Inc.
<FloodBot1> gavin__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BAMbanda> ok thanks
<griwesx> BAMbanda: If you dont want the folder, why not use mv?
<Liverpudlian_Hac> exit
<daftykins> gavin__: so which bit are you doing in post 4?
<scottcs76> All I want to do is set a proper resolution on this monitor. For whatever reason, it gives me 1360x768 as an option, but I need 1366x768. The first one is not supported by my monitor. :(
<gavin__> daftykins: the installation part, the first part of post 4 but somehow it hasn't listed my wifi adapter
<gavin__> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5794038/
<daftykins> gavin__: the first part of post 4 is 'sudo apt-get install...'
<gavin__> ok
<dr_willis> gavin__:  atheros is wifi i think
<daftykins> dr_willis: it's almost like he came in asking for help installing a wireless device ;)
<michael_p> hi
<gavin__> dr_willis: my wifi card model is: TL-WN822N and it doesn't state it on the linux drivers site that daftykins provided me
<michael_p> is there anything that can resume download
<michael_p> without overwriting exsisting files
<dr_willis> gavin__:  the chipset its using is more imporntant then the brand
<dr_willis> michael_p:   wget
<gavin__> dr willis: I don't know which chipset i should download
<michael_p> wget -nc www.ok.com would that work
<dr_willis> gavin__:  your output showed atheos
<dr_willis> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<griwesx> gavin__: It's an aetheros, http://wikidevi.com/wiki/TP-LINK_TL-WN821N_v3
<gavin__> dr_willis: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k_htc/devices
<gavin__> dr_willis: which one would it be?
<dr_willis> gavin__:  i bet they are in the repos.
<griwesx> gavin__: the driver for it is in both our  links
<dr_willis> !find ath9k
<daftykins> gavin__: match the codes from your pastebin, 0x7015
<ubottu> File ath9k found in linux-headers-3.8.0-19, linux-headers-3.8.0-19-generic, linux-headers-3.8.0-19-lowlatency, linux-headers-3.8.0-21, linux-headers-3.8.0-21-generic, linux-headers-3.8.0-22, linux-headers-3.8.0-22-generic, linux-headers-3.8.0-22-lowlatency, linux-headers-3.8.0-23, linux-headers-3.8.0-23-generic (and 14 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=ath9k&mode=&suite=raring&arch=any
<daftykins> dr_willis: he's running 10.10
<dr_willis> good luck then.
<dr_willis> ;)
<Theline> Hi I am new to Ubuntu as I intalo programs tar.bz2
<daftykins> gavin__: it's the first TP-Link entry
<BAMbanda> I installed the latest version of firefox, but the icon on my launcher in ubuntu still launches my older version, how do I replace it completely?
<BAMbanda> my new firefox is extracted in my /Downloads folde
<dr_willis> BAMbanda:  installed how
<delac> does anyone know how to use ~/.gvfs/ location with gnome-search-tool?
<BAMbanda> dr_willis, downloaded and extracted
<wilee-nilee> BAMbanda, Ubuntu has the newest within days of release
<dr_willis> launch that one in the downloads dir
<BAMbanda> wilee-nilee, but its outdated
<dr_willis> you dident really install it
<thiebaude> BAMbanda, drag the new firefox icon to thelauncher
<Destep> Ok, so after some more fenangling, I got to a point where I can get to a login screen for the windows share I'm attempting to connect to...but the passwords don't seem to work...regardless of the username I use....
<wilee-nilee> BAMbanda, What ubuntu release are you runnng, and are you sure you did not download a beta, I have 21 from the repos, firefox from their site s the same.
<gavin__> it redirected me to tp-link site
<BAMbanda> wilee-nilee, im on 13.04
<griwesx> BAMbanda: 13.04 has firefox 21 in the repo
<wilee-nilee> BAMbanda, what version is the one you had before and is it from the repos?
<BAMbanda> hmm, that's weird
<griwesx> BAMbanda: firefox updates itself now
<daftykins> gavin__: download and install this: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ath9k-htc/files/ath9k_htc-installer-Ubuntu%20Maverick%2010.10-fixed/
<griwesx> BAMbanda: it might actually not be 21, but it will be after it autoupdates
<BAMbanda> hmmm, interesting. OK
<BAMbanda> makes sense to me! thanks
<schultza> got that to pass to the guest machine, now the scroll is reversed... ugh
#ubuntu 2014-06-16
<Juju> Loshki» this web doesn't charge
<Juju> oh
<Juju> it finished.. i am going to read it
<orbitaldecay> If anyone is interested in helping me test an IRC pvp bot I wrote in python, jump in #fightbot
<Juju> Loshki» yes, this information is the same i can read when i try to use the terminal program
<Juju> #fightbot
<Juju> orbitaldecay» it says: #fightbot Cannot send to channel
<orbitaldecay> Juju: My bad, I'm going to set up a different room
<Juju> ok
<orbitaldecay> Ok, #fightbot2
<herbally> hello all, my system is very freshly installed. today it happened 3 times that when I selected it in grub (I have another OS on device) it went into recovery menu, where I selected normal boot, which then ended up with an altered desktop (what I noticed were bigger launcher icons). at the last time recovery menu appeared I selected 'repair broken'..though during desktop sessions everything ran without any error messages.
<herbally> so now I first had a screen that says 'Continuing will remount your / filesystem..' and under it a command line with fsck..and for a minute now the screen went blank with backlight
<herbally> should I presume all is ok?
<jellow> herbally, you quit fsck from recovery menu through ctrl-alt backspace
<herbally> jellow, it didnt work
<herbally> jellow, but ctrl+alt+del now did.. it is rebooting
<herbally> it went into recovery menu again
<jellow> herbally, try fsck again it should report everything is fine.
<herbally> jellow, you mean this one, right:  fsck :  check all file systems ?
<jellow> herbally, yes
<kenj> anybody alive?
<Snickerz> nope
<herbally> jellow, same screen as a minute ago, so I should wait while it is checking file systems, and then it detects any broken?
<kenj> Installed lubuntu on an old Gateway laptop and after a couple days of tinkering, everything is working except for suspend.
<kenj> The drive sda disappears and ext4fs freaks out.
<jellow> herbally, yes give it a little while,  You do not have network shares in fstab do you?
<jellow> fsck in recovery mode tries to mount everything in fstab if it is unreachable then it will get stuck.
<fizy[laptop]> is it possible and/or advisable to connect a harddrive via SATA while the system is running?
<herbally> jellow, no
<kenj> fizy yes. SATA is hot pluggable.
<herbally> jellow, I mean, I dont know what you mean, but did nothing with fstab
<kenj> fizy just not your boot drive
<kenj> fizy make sure you sync and unmount before unplugging too
<fizy[laptop]> kenj really? i heard that would cause a kernel panic. im asking because my system wont boot with my primary drive connected (the power surged and now it clicks). i want to boot via cd and hot plug it and see if i can get ANYTHING from like gparted or something
<histo> Anyone mind testing a bug with dc3dd?
<kenj> fizy you shouldn't need to hotplug in that case. on bootup, hit the F[something key] to select boot options. Select CD/DVD and boot.
<fizy[laptop]> kenj i know, but it cant get past POST. it hangs on "auto detecting SATA #1"
<amzolt> Anyone know how to fix KDE's Kontact when it crashes when trying to configure it?
<kenj> fizy: Sounds like you're kind of screwed then. You can try hot plug but if doesn't enumerate via BIOS, it is not likely to be detected during hotplu.
<fizy[laptop]> kenj i know im kind of screwed. i was just hoping that gparted or dd could give me something. i know its a long shot
<Joe_knock> Hello
<Joe_knock> I ran this command while I am SSH from 1 linux PC to another: sudo mv *.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/ , how do I then upgrade my packages after this?
<zykotick9> Joe_knock: do you mean ubuntu-version upgrade?  regular upgrade would be, "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrace"
<zykotick9> s/upgrace/upgrade/
<Joe_knock> is it: sudo apt-get install update or just sudo apt-get update? I am on 12.04 LTS
<zykotick9> Joe_knock: "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" as i said before...
<histo> Joe_knock: update just receives a list of packages from the server
<histo> Joe_knock: ugprade actually upgrades the packages.
<knkop> l
<Joe_knock> From the last time I was here, it was explained that the above command (sudo mv *.deb) would move cached updated copies from the updated machine to the machine requiring updates.
<zykotick9> Joe_knock: fyi, dist-upgrade means "full-upgrade" BTW.
<Joe_knock> histo: based on the fact that I've moved upgraded .deb files to the older machine, do I need to run update first before upgrade?
<histo> Joe_knock: Why are you trying to upgrade in this manner?
<Joe_knock> histo: upgrades take long, so I am attempting to simply push cached copies from the updated machine to the older machine and letting these updates happen in 2/3 minutes
<kenj> he's probably trying to avoid the double download
<Joe_knock> kenj: Correct!
<zykotick9> apt-cacher-ng FTW ;)
<kenj> you can set up a machine to cache the files and problem solved.
<histo> Joe_knock: then upgrade or dist-upgrade is what you want
<Corvette> When I Log into Unity, the screen configuration is correct. But when I log into Gnome, it isn't. Can someone tell me how to fix this
<histo> Corvette: what do you mean by screen configuration?
<Corvette> the arrangement
<Corvette> of monitors
<Joe_knock> histo, kenj: I've gotten as far as successfully sudo mv *.deb , but when I run sudo apt-get install upgrade from a new terminal, I get: E: Unable to locate package upgrade
<histo> Joe_knock: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Joe_knock> aah apart from the google plugin, success!!! :D
<zykotick9> Joe_knock: that's because it's NOT, "apt-get install upgrade", it's just "sudo apt-get upgrade", but again, i'd use dist-upgrade if you want to upgrade everything (kernel included)
<knkop> jellow, sorry, I was disconnected..we just talked about fsck running in recovery mode..it is still continuing..should I better leave it running and go to bed? :)
<Joe_knock> zykotick9: Both machines run 12.04 LTS, so a full upgrade won't help.
<zykotick9> Joe_knock: well, good luck with whatever-it-is you're doing... i obviously don't understand
<kenj> zyk: he's not upgrading his distro from X to Y
<jellow> knkop, how long has it been running and how large is your partition/s ?
<zykotick9> !dist-upgrade | kenj
<ubottu> kenj: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<kenj> zyk: he wants to upgrade his distro from X.0 to X.1
<zykotick9> !tab | kenj
<ubottu> kenj: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<knkop> jellow, if it's not checking the whole disk, but only the partition, then 100GB, and it's been over 15 min.
<knkop> I think
<Joe_knock> I don't understand why it is downloading the stuff :-/
<jellow> knkop, should not take too long to complete if you can leave it an hour or so , all night is probably excessive hah
<daftykins> Joe_knock: i use the exact method you describe to update two VMs, i first scp the .deb's from the source (first downloader) to the target's home, then SSH into there and move them into /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Joe_knock> daftykins: I am following your instructions from previously :D
<daftykins> Joe_knock: on a run of my favourite "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" i see a download size of 0B/$total
<daftykins> oh no! not past daftykins D:
<knkop> jellow, thank you, I have an idea now :)
<Joe_knock> daftykins: I am attempting the sudo mv *.deb command, what type of output should I expect?
<daftykins> Joe_knock: so the destination system that has had the .deb's transferred to /home/username/ would run "sudo mv ~/*.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/" which would complete without output, then running the above update and dist-upgrade would function perfectly
<Joe_knock> daftykins: So I needed to run update as well!!
<daftykins> Joe_knock: yes indeed, because without updated package lists, your destination system doesn't know that the new versions placed in .../archives/ are relevant :)
<dv310p3r> I'm running Ubuntu in Virtualbox and I'm trying to make it my primary OS. I've got my Mac home directory shared to the ubuntu guest. I'd like to turn that folder into my ubuntu home directory. How can I do that. The shared folder is in /media/sf_myusername/
<Joe_knock> sudo mv ~/*.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/ is different to your previous command, which was: sudo mv *.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/
<cfhowlett> dv310p3r primary OS?  you should investigate dual booting
<cfhowlett> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<daftykins> Joe_knock: all it does is use an absolutely instead of relative path
<daftykins> dv310p3r: macs can run ubuntu. why not install it natively instead of virtualising?
<dv310p3r> cfhowlett, I've been on that mission for a few days now, dual booting isn't the way to go for me just yet.
<Joe_knock> so if I say: sudo mv ~/install_files/*.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/, will this work too?
<Joe_knock> daftykins: ^^
<cfhowlett> dv310p3r noted
<tomengland> is there any benefit to updating the kernel to 3.15
<tomengland> on 14.04
<dv310p3r> cfhowlett, daftykins so any ideas?
<tomengland> only benefit i could see is to get access to the iwlwifi 7260.9
<zykotick9> tomengland: do you have some brand new hardware that's currently unsupported by the default kerenel?  if so, then possibly - if not, probably not.
<Joe_knock> dv310p3r: Wubi is your next best option if you dont want a dualboot.
<daftykins> Joe_knock: if they're in that folder, yes
<zykotick9> Joe_knock: wubi isn't a good suggestion...
<cfhowlett> dv310p3r you're going to find it near impossible to make your VBox OS your PRIMARY os, as vbox always relies on the host OS to boot.  In your case, no OSX = no Vbox.  thus my suggestion to vbox.  and wubi doesn't like OSX, nor is it supported any more
<daftykins> Joe_knock: yeah we don't talk of WUBI these days, it's akin to computer suicide
<cfhowlett> dv310p3r "suggestion to dualboot"
<tomengland> zykotick9: true, no not really.
<dv310p3r> cfhowlett, I appreciate the advise, I really would just like to know if what I asked is possible / how can I do it?
<cfhowlett> dv310p3r the way you've described it?  VBox ubuntu = primary OS?  nope
<Joe_knock> daftykins: wait, I am unclear about the actual command now. The first part of: *.deb is the host part, right? Then /var/cache/apt/archives/ is my destination folder?
<dv310p3r> Really just need to know how I can make the shared folder in /media/sf_username/ my ubuntu home directory
<cfhowlett> dv310p3r reasonably sure that's possible, but I've not yet played on a Mac.
<Joe_knock> daftykins: I know wubi isn't a great option, but it is convenient for the OP. then again, cfhowlett has indicated that macs dont play nice with wubi
<zykotick9> !movehome | dv310p3r
<ubottu> dv310p3r: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<dv310p3r> Doesn't need to be done on the mac, I'd need to do it in Ubuntu.
<daftykins> Joe_knock: indeed they do not, but we frown upon WUBI 100% as it's just such a nightmare to assist with when things go wrong... and boy do they go wrong :)
<daftykins> Joe_knock: it's a two step process. have you used scp on the command line much before?
<jo-erlend> dv310p3r, usermod dv310p3r -d /media/sf_username, I think.
<cfhowlett> dv310p3r see the !home factoid above
<jo-erlend> dv310p3r, where dv310p3r obviously is your username.
<Joe_knock> daftykins: This is my original SCP command on the updated machine: sudo scp /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb client@hostname:. (something tells me that "." after the ":" is where I went wrong)
<jo-erlend> dv310p3r, test on a new user to make sure.
<kenj> dv3 edit your fstab and mount it there.
<dv310p3r> jo-erlend, thanks.
<daftykins> Joe_knock: hang on PM me, it's tough to talk about this one with channel movement
<kenj> dv310p3r: I usually just mount it in a sub under my user home.
<cfhowlett> dv310p3r personally, I wouldn't let my vbox files touch my host OS, but that's just me   :)
<dv310p3r> kenj, actually, that's a good idea.
<Joe_knock> dv310p3r: Another option is "boot from USB", but for that too, it isn't meant for a perpetual linux install
<jo-erlend> dv310p3r, it is also possible to use a physical disk as backing for a VM if you want something between dualboot and VM. But you have to be really careful if you do that so that you're not using the disk from both the host and guest at the same time.
<jo-erlend> dv310p3r, for instance, I have a dualboot setup with Windows and Ubuntu and while running Windows, I can boot my Ubuntu install as a VM and then later reboot to the Ubuntu install in order to get the native experience.
<jo-erlend> ... but as I said, you have to be really careful when you do that.
<JimJones> could someone help to compile a custom header on gcc?
<JimJones> i have the header.h in the same folder
<JimJones> Projeto.l:5:25: fatal error: Projeto.tab.h: No such file or directory
<JimJones>   #include "constantes.h"
<rettop> hi
<mojtaba> Is there anyone here who could tell me why should I use screen command when I could create new terminals in different tabs in ubuntu?
<rettop> I'm on 12.04 LTS. Just opened my computer and my mouse is clicking things automatically just by hovering over them
<Joe_knock> dv310p3r: As explained previously by some of the folks here. You can make 2 OSes live on 2 different hard-disks, but you need "grub" to be on the main OS, or something complicated like that.
<rettop> and whatever gets selected , the system will open that up repeatedly. (hundreds, it seems)
<rettop> I unplugged my mouse, keyboard, and put in a new wired mouse, and it does the same thing
<rettop> i cant' click anything properly
<dwxreaper> mojtaba: you could use screen so someone remotely could see what you type on the terminal
<dwxreaper> or tmux
<wheatthin> mojtaba, screen is used in situations where you need to switch to a different workstation and need to easily bring a background process to the foreground
<zykotick9> mojtaba: sidenote, personally i'd use tmux over screen, but YMMV
<dv310p3r> Joe_knock, Thanks, to all those who really want me to dual boot. I spent two days trying. Between, refit, refind, EFI booting, GPT vs MBR, etc... I wanted to blow my head off. After finally getting 14.04 installed (after failing to get 12.04 installed) it was way to buggy on my Mac 9,1. There is little to no specifics about this model.
<mojtaba> wheatthin: You mean I have initiated a terminal in one computer and then I can have it in another computer?
<mojtaba> zykotick9: what is the difference?
<zykotick9> mojtaba: don't worry about it, screen is fine :)
<somsip> mojtaba: connect to server, start tmux, start long running process, disconnect. Connect later, reconnect to tmux, make sure process has completed. Rinse and repeat
<dv310p3r> So, I finally gave up. Decided my next best solution would be to give 8 gbs and 4 processes of my laptop to the VM and see how that works till I can get rid of my SHITTY mac.
<Joe_knock> dv310p3r: I feel your pain. Feel free to keep asking, as we'll all chip in to help you.
<dv310p3r> Joe_knock, thanks.
<kenj> dv310p3r: What's wrong with your OS X out of curiousity?
<somsip> !ot | kenj
<ubottu> kenj: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Joe_knock> dv310p3r: How much RAM are you using? :O
<rettop> i think it might be hoverclick that turned on, but how can i turn it off without the ability to click anything???
<rettop> and it doesn't happen at login, only afterwards
<rettop> so it's something ubuntu-related
<daftykins> dv310p3r: silly question, but you were using the ISO with "mac" in the name, yeah?
<dv310p3r> daftykins, yes
<dv310p3r> kenj, I HATE OSX!
<rettop> anyone have any idea what's going on?
<rettop> if i click something, whatever is clicked stays selected and ubuntu keeps trying to open it
<ethanh> I have accidentally removed a partition with (parted) rm #. can anyone help me to restore my partition table?
<dv310p3r> kenj, I'm a web dev, and for the last year i've been in management. Need to get back to developing. Anyways, was using a mac, but before that when I was developing I always used linux, just lost my touch this last year and hafl
<dv310p3r> Joe_knock, got 16 total, giving 8 to the VM.
<Joe_knock> dv310p3r: How is that a shitty Mac? I live on 1GB :-/ :-/
<histo> rettop: the disability menu at the login screen maybe?
<dv310p3r> Joe_knock, LOL. I guess it's all relative.
<rettop> histo, what about it?
<Joe_knock> with 8GB of RAM, the vbox VM could run smoothly
<dv310p3r> Joe_knock, I just love the flexibility and ease of a PC. I can run Linux without any issues.
<dv310p3r> Joe_knock, it is.
<kenj> weird how Firefox is faster than chromium on Lubuntu.
<Joe_knock> kenj: Opening up more than 5 tabs on chromium causes havoc on my system.
<kenj> Yeah. It's weird. I prefer chrome on every other platform.
<histo> rettop: see if there is something turned on in there regarding mouse
<rettop> histo, will do
<rettop> histo, doesn't look like it
<rettop> histo, i actually can't even use my computer , i'm losing my mind
<histo> rettop: what were you doing before this all happened?
<rettop> nothing, i think
<rettop> histo, i'm one of those install - and don't change anything for 5 years kind of user
<rettop> histo, like, until i get a stable system. then i just don't change a bloody thing. this happened on its own
<histo> rettop: is the mouse possibly going bad?
<rettop> histo, i changed it
<histo> rettop: what is the behavior it's doing?
<jwcalderon> hi everybody
<jwcalderon> i had a question about Ubuntu 14.04 and a web camera logitech C920
<rettop> histo, right now, i'm at the login screen and the mouse is fine
<rettop> histo, i'm using the onscreen keyboard to type in my password and it clicks properly
<jwcalderon> it's possible to get help ?
<tomengland> how do i make an app only open in x workspace?
<tomengland> and not the workspace i'm currently in
<rettop> histo, just changed mice again and it works
<rettop> histo, i don't even think it's a mouse issue man. could it be a motherboard issue?
<histo> rettop: that's odd.
<kenj> What kind of mouse? USB?
<Snickerz> tomengland: you can use CompizConfig Settings
<Snickerz> under window management
<rettop> kenj, just tried a wireless USB and a wired USB
<kenj> rettop: If you suspect mb. Plus into a different port like the front vs the back, etc. Doesn't sound like it, though.
<kenj> plug*
<rettop> this is nuts
<kenj> Sounds like a software issue tbh.
<tomengland> hmm i don't see that application Snickerz
<Snickerz> search for it in software center
<zykotick9> !ccsm | tomengland
<ubottu> tomengland: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<tomengland> ty
<rettop> fuck me
<rettop> anyway, thanks guys. this is ridiculous
<The_Help> Someone
<knoppix> nvidea
<texla> hi
<daftykins> hi
<texla> Try to add themes to unity- tweak-tool.ask ubuntu only has answers on my unity in 12.04
<Snickerz> exit
<Beldar> texla, that app was not in 12.04, try this. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=unity-tweak-tool+14.04
<Beldar> texla, 14.04 is what you're running?
<texla> Beldar, Yes a new full install of 14.04..that article in ask ubuntu I had already seen does not apply
<Beldar> texla, As of yet you have not given any actual description so all we can do is guess.
<Beldar> and that was not an article but a page relating to the tool and 14.04
<Beldar> !unity-tweak-tool
<texla> Beldar, I want to add themes to the appearance catagory in settings or to themes in unity-tweaks-tools I have downloaded from synaptic gtk2-engines-cleanice ..nothing happens no changes
<zykotick9> !info unity-tweak-tool
<ubottu> unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.6ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 325 kB, installed size 2549 kB
<trism> texla: and engine is not a theme, themes use engines
<texla> trism, Okay that answers the engine use
<basketball> ActionParsnip, can you help me with the printer sharing
<Beldar> So what is the cd to this external HD to rm a .trash /media/bubba/seagate  will not delete normally had a freeze while running a delete on the external
<Beldar> or just the straight rm I have the HD mirrored
<kenn1> Man. This suspend problem is kicking my ass.
<asduf> My mom accidentally unplugged my desktop while I was resizing my Windows partition with GParted. Now I can't boot Windows anymore. Is there any way I can recover the data?
<psusi> asduf, nope
<nell> im installing kde on ubuntu studio
<nell> is it kubuntu-desktop i install?
<Bashing-om> nell: Yepper : kubuntu-desktop - Kubuntu Plasma Desktop/Netbook system .
<tomengland> does anyone know why my cursor is stuck in the character insert, I can't click anything at all
<tomengland> is there a way to "reset" unity, like resetting explorer on windows or finder on mac
<tomengland> via terminal
<redGod> is there a way to make customized install disk on windows the only stuff I find when I search on google is for doing it on ubuntu itself4
<Bashing-om> tomengland: -> setsid unity <- to reset unity.
<Paulus68> Goodmorning when I logged on to my system this morning I just get my desktop without any icons and stuff, when I logged on the guest session I got the message that my root is running low on diskspace how do I resolve this?
<Bashing-om> Paulus68: Go hunting up what is consuming the disk space -> df -h , df -i , cd / , sudo du -sx * | sort -n , dpkg -l | grep linux-image .
<Paulus68> Bashing-om: how do I get into terminal from logon screen?
<The0x539> Any way I could switch my lubuntu install from 32 to 64 with a couple conmands?
<Bashing-om> Paulus68: try @ login screen the key combo ctl+alt+F! .
<zykotick9> The0x539: reinstall
<Paulus68> Bashing-om: ctrl alt F1 I presume
<Bashing-om> The0x539: Nope, to go to 64 bit, ya got to install as 64 bit.
<The0x539> zykotick9: I ran out of install media
<zykotick9> The0x539: then stick to 32bit...
<Bashing-om> Paulus68: Yeah, hold all three to effect.
<The0x539> So you can switch distros with some repo tweaking, but not versions?
<Paulus68> Bashing-om: can it be that dropbox is causing the problem? I uploaded 3 files not more then 100 mb last night before going to bed and this morning I couldn't logon?
<zykotick9> The0x539: switching distros?  that would be crazyness...
<mud_bat> I have a computer running Ubuntu I think it's version 13.10.  The wifi was disconnecting every minute or so and to get it to reconnect, I would have to uncheck "enable wifi" and recheck it.  I'm trying to gather information but don't know what log files to read.
<The0x539> zykotick9: perfectly achievable craziness
<zykotick9> The0x539: from what to what?
<Bashing-om> Paulus68: Do not guess .. look ! -  with the terminal commands provided.
<The0x539> zykotick9: arbitrary I'd think
<zykotick9> The0x539: you can't switch distros, you can't switch architectures...
 * zykotick9 suspects you could debootstrap a different distro... but that's hardly "normal" install
<jschall> on 14.04: indicator-sound spontaneously crashed. rebooting doesn't help. I get these errors: http://pastebin.com/q7G9Fb27
<Bashing-om> Paulus68: If ya need help reading those outputs !pastebinit .
<Paulus68> Bashing-om: ok second thing is that I can't even reach that machine over the network is that normal? I'm at work now and can't get a hold of my machine
 * PrivateMethod waves
<The0x539> zykotick9: When you finish, what's abnormal?
<PrivateMethod> Does anyone have experience with Chrome in kiosk mode?
<Bashing-om> Paulus68: No that is not normal. guess ya will have to be there phyically - see if the system has crashed (??).
 * The0x539 revulses
<remuxa> hello everyone! (just checking since it seemed no one was on last time)
<Paulus68> Bashing-om: even rebooting system doesn't solve that problem tried that before going to work
<remuxa> i'm installing ubuntu using the minimal cd (space constraints on my pc)
<remuxa> when i hit 'select and install components', a box is supposed to pop up with options
<remuxa> such as "Lubuntu desktop", "DNS server", "FTP server", etc.
<Bashing-om> Paulus68: In that case, we may have to boot to terminal via the grub boot menu, and see about getting an idea of what is not taking place and why.
<remuxa> this doesn't appear at all when I use it: it just sets up the barebones
<Paulus68> Bashing-om: or booting through a live cd I presume?
<remuxa> is this a problem with the cd itself? or do i have to select any particular options?
<remuxa> someone who has worked with the ubuntu installer, please help!
<Bashing-om> Paulus68: One can, but Should not be that extreme at this point.
<Paulus68> Bashing-om: I know I have some large files on my disk so I could delete those through terminal just find it weird that I haven't been notified that I was running out of diskspace
<mud_bat> which log file would contain information on wifi failures?
<krono23> hola
<krono23> español?
<Paulus68> !es |lrono23
<ubottu> lrono23: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<krono23> gracias
<tom__v> I just upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04.. not as smooth as I hoped, and eventually, I just had to do a clean 14.04 install.  But nwo dejabackup is not working to restore my files..
<tom__v> I get a permission denied errory, but no details.
<fernando__> hola
<Bashing-om> remuxa: see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall <-.
<tom__v> by dejabackup is encrypted... but I don't get any prompt to decrypt.
<Bashing-om> Paulus68: What I see most often in this case is /boot directory full with old kernels, we need to look with those commands and see what is.
<remuxa> Bashing-om: I have read this page, and it doesn't seem to help me.
<Bashing-om> remuxa: I Have slept a few times since I did the mini install .. best I recall the optiopn is "none" .
<remuxa> Bashing-om: So the dialog I had read about didn't exist?
<Bashing-om> remuxa: Gimme a bit to refresh my memory, will read the reference. be back soonest.
<tom___v> I just failed to update from 12.04 to 14.04, so I did a clean install, and now I can't figure out how to restore my home dir using my dejabackup files.
<tom___v> I'm getting an error message, "permission denied"
<tom___v> Any suggestions?  Anyone restored dejabackup to  a new system before?
<miguel> hi
<tomengland> is there a notes text editor that will read google.com notes?
<aaeon> can someone one help me with this error: checking for directory with kernel source... Please install the package with full kernel sources for your distribution
<aaeon> or use --with-kernel=dir option to specify another directory with kernel
<aaeon> I need to figure out how to get linux-headers for 3.15 in that dir
<miguel> hello there
<aaeon> hey
<miguel> do you have knowledge about clustering?
<snardbafulators> I just need to know if my new business card's logo would be infringing on cannonical's trademark: http://i.imgur.com/eizzhMx.jpg
<Moonlightning> My laptop isn't booting, something about a nonexistent initrd.img. The last shutdown was a normal one, with /sbin/shutdown, but before that I remember a notice in the MotD that /boot was nearly full.
<Moonlightning> Also, I have unattended-upgrades enabled. I think it might be a failed kernel update.
<Moonlightning> It's a PowerBook, though, so finding any alternate boot media is going to be tricky at best…I'm sitting at an Open Firmware prompt right now, anything I can do from here?
<holstein> Moonlightning: try booting the older kernel
<Moonlightning> …duh. *facepalm*
<Moonlightning> Shoulda thought of that. :P
<miguel> <Moonlightning> what distro are you using?
<tom___v> I'm researching how to troubleshoot my dejabackup restore, and seeing downright scary reviews about this being a problem (https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/saucy/deja-dup/)
<tom___v> I thought dejabackup was just a pretty wrapper around rsync..
<tom___v> but now I'm worried my inability to restore my files might be a deeper problem.
<holstein> tom___v: try it and see if it works for you
<Moonlightning> …oops, that doesn't work either. No such file as initrd.img.old
<tom___v> holstein, i did it's not recognizing my backed up files.. I get "permission dened"
<tom___v> and no details.
<holstein> tom___v: whats not?
<Moonlightning> miguel: Ubuntu. XD
<holstein> tom___v: you can use sudo for permission errors
<Moonlightning> Else I'd be asking in a different channel, dontcha think? :)
<tom___v> the ubuntu backup utility "dejabackup"
<tom___v> preinstalled with ubuntu 14.04
<miguel> your processor is amd?
<Moonlightning> PowerPC.
<holstein> tom___v: for the record, i have used it successfullly.. i also have had issues with it in the past. and had to configure it properly
<holstein> !ppc | Moonlightning
<ubottu> Moonlightning: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<miguel> you've made an update?
<tom___v> holstein, excellent to hear.
<Moonlightning> holstein: yes, I know that.
<tom___v> holstein,  I don't see a lot of configuration options..
<holstein> Moonlightning: ok.. so you know its not officially supported then?
<miguel> yes i already know.
<Moonlightning> Does that mean I can't get help /at all/ here? >.<
<Bashing-om> remuxa: I am back, my memory is no btter,,, I do know that I did not choose any of the "packages" to install in that pop up. I still feel the option I chose was "none" but it likely  is some other identification.
<miguel> wait
<holstein> Moonlightning: you can try.. but there is only so much that can be done... have you tried a live CD on the hardware? have you tried testing the hard drive?
<remuxa> Bashing-om: The problem is that the pop-up never popped up for me, so I couldn't select anything if I wanted or not.
<tom___v> holstein, I select, "restore", and point to my external drive, and I get "Restore Failed" => Error creating directory: Permission denied
<miguel> you can't boot right?
<tom___v> maybe I need to launch with sudo?
<holstein> tom___v: you can tru sudo to address permission errorys
<remuxa> Bashing-om: And I'm wondering what could be the problem, the CD or my installation options
<holstein> errors*
<holstein> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<nightdemon666> Hello everyone... Anyone with experience installing 14.04 on intel mac mini?
<miguel> or are you getting a kernel panic?
<tom___v> holstein, gotcha.  I think we are on the same page.
<tom___v> holstein, I'll try that now.
<holstein> !mac | nightdemon666
<ubottu> nightdemon666: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<holstein> nightdemon666: i used reFIT, though, i understand that has a newer fork..
<nightdemon666> I wanst intending on keeping os x. Just single boot ubuntu 14.04 on mac mini with intel chips
<holstein> nightdemon666: i used reFIT when i booted *only* ubuntu
<nightdemon666> You didnt delete The EFI partition?
<holstein> nightdemon666: you can try what you like.. its all intel hardware, and nothing about ubuntu is preventing the installation of ubuntu on the hardware.. but i found i had issues on the few machine i had access to
<tom___v> holstein, is "backups" gui the same as deja-dup on the command line?
<tom___v> I'm wondering if I can use command line to restore
<holstein> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Bashing-om> remuxa: Did you md5sum the .iso ? and what did you choose for an option in that first GUI installation screen ? (CLI installation [best of my poor memory]).
<tom___v> holstein, thanks, I was not at all aware of that.  Installing gksu now.
<nightdemon666> I have gotten all kinds of errors when loading the desktop. I deleted all partitions and set up the partition table as msdos. I tried the 64 bit version but it errors prompting me to select option 1 or 2 and then i cant type anything. I had to burn ubuntu 64 amd +mac into a dvd to get it to boot ubuntu :-(
<newvirus> http://piratebox.cc/faq
<nightdemon666> I have it installed, but like i said, many errors... Ive wondered if its because i installed the amd+mac version on an intel based mac mini... Does that matter?
<Cerratux> Excuse me <nightdemon666> what are you trying to do?
<remuxa> Bashing-om: For extra installation options, I chose the mouse support and lowmem. My locale/keyboard was en-US, I'm using a wireless connection, and I set up sda to have all but 500mb as a single partition.
<tom___v> holstein, gksudo prompts me for the name of the app, but when I try "which Backups"  I don't find anything.
<tom___v> What is the app I'm launching when I click the Backups icon in ubuntu 14.04?
<nightdemon666> I installed ubuntu 14.04 amd+mac on an intel mac mini. I get all kinds of system error pop ups upon boot up to login screen, and then more errors when the desktop loads. I remember seeing an error that the installer crashed when i attempted the installation from live dvd.
<nightdemon666> Cerratux, that reply was directed to you...
<tom___v> holstein, or more generally, how can I tell what the full path is to any app I am launching from unity's interface?
<Cerratux> ok
<Cerratux> look several errors can occur
<nightdemon666> What i want to know is, does it matter that i installed the amd64+mac version on intel hardware?
<remuxa> Bashing-om: Also I can't find the hash of the iso online for comparison with what I got.
<Cerratux> forgive my spell, how much ram do you have on your mac?
<nightdemon666> I tried just the 64 bit (non-mac version) but i get prompted to selecting option 1. Or 2. From CD-ROM drive :-/
<remuxa> Bashing-om: Never mind, I found it on a wiki page, and they're the same.
<nightdemon666> 2 GB Cerratux
<tom___v> holstein, I think I"m on the right track with this info http://askubuntu.com/questions/130674/how-do-i-open-deja-dup-as-root  I'll let you know how it goes.
<Cerratux> well 64-bit is too much for it
<newvirus> http://piratebox.cc/videos
<Cerratux> you should try a 32-bit
<Cerratux> ubuntu distribution.
<Moonlightning> holstein: no and no, but I doubt it's a hardware issue. Are there even any Ubuntu livecds for ppc anymore?
<nightdemon666> Understood, but it gives me the option to upgrade ram further if i choose to go over 4GB in the future with 64 bit OS
<nightdemon666> I can, and i dont mind doing that... Do you have experience installing ubuntu on mac mini?
<Cerratux> how is your sata configuration?
<Cerratux> of course it must be ahci
<grilo> br?
<Cerratux> if your processor is intel, you must be able to run ubuntu
<Cerratux> no matter what
<nightdemon666> Cerratux, i hadnt bothered to look into the sata config. Im very much used to running linux distros with out much problem. I ran an old crunchband distro from cd just fine, but i couldnt seem to boot 64 bit (non-mac) version of 14.04
<nightdemon666> Its running, but like i said, with errors wanting me to send bug reports on.
<Cerratux> so you already run "system testing"?
<Cerratux> that aplication can bring you detailed information
<aaeon> can anyone help me with the following error running the command: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<aaeon> Package linux-headers-3.15.0-031500-generic is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Cerratux> it comes with ubuntu 14.04 by default
<Cerratux> don't worry by the architecture of your cpu
<Cerratux> don't worry about the architecture of your cpu
<Cerratux> if you have 2gb ram should be enougth
<newvirus> http://piratebox.cc/laptop
<Bashing-om> remuxa: OK, also what pops to mind, are you sure you have the minimal version rather then the "alternate" ??
<tom___v> holstein, looks like my restore is now underway.  Thanks for the help!! Karma point to you.
<remuxa> Bashing-om: Yes, I am using the minimal version.
<Cerratux> i have tried amd-64 bits on intel and run great
<Cerratux> ubuntu amd-64 bit
<Cerratux> sometimes happens that the graphic driver is not compatible with the video server
<Cerratux> xorg
<Pimpdamap> http://trrlewis.blogspot.com/
<Pimpdamap> theres good stuff here
<newvirus> distrowatch.com
<lotuspsychje> newvirus: plz stop spamming
<newvirus> yes mom
<newvirus> pimp no more spaming
<Firefishe> How does one set up mpd for use as a normal user, and not globally?  (This is a generic question, not distro-specific.  I have need of general information.)
<newvirus> lotuspsychje is alertjeck to spam
<lotuspsychje> !ops | newvirus
<ubottu> newvirus: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<newvirus> !ops lotuspsychje
<snardbafulators> guys   is this logo to similar to that of Ubuntu?  http://i.imgur.com/eizzhMx.jpg
<snardbafulators> or is this okay to use on my new program that I will be selling?
<snardbafulators> It is called newbuntu
<xangua> !ops | snardbafulators
<ubottu> snardbafulators: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<snardbafulators> oh go suck on a nigger dick xangua
<fuzzywhirlpool> Firefishe: you can read about mpd in the ubuntu wiki
<fuzzywhirlpool> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPD
<remuxa> Bashing-om: Now, out of all the prior times, the dialog box shows up.
<remuxa> Bashing-om: It probably doesn't do with me disabling all of the security schemes (such as shadow passwords and encrypted /home)
<Bashing-om> remuxa: Looking better,,, Unless you have a dire need DO NOT encrypt ! It adds a layer of complexity that in times of difficulty can not be overcome.
<Waykool99>  Question about BlueTooth: does Ubuntu have a help page which explains what, who, where NAP, DUN, PAN, Object Push and dhcpd3/dnsmasq means, in kindergarden language?
<newvirus> faq file
<Waykool99> just bought a tablet. i'm very concerned about BT'ing with this pc and BT security. found some questionable 'apps' with (almost) hidden sending private info to 3rd party servers, which sort of angers me.
<Waykool99> i doubt the carriers customer service will be honest and give me straight answers.  otherwise, i like that it runs on Linux, connects to my wifi-router and bluetooth 1st before connecting to a cell tower. but have serious security concerns.
<bazhang> Waykool99, this is not really an ubuntu issue, try ##security
<lotuspsychje> Waykool99: or if you interested for ubuntu on tablet #ubuntu-touch
<user0> how to create my own linux
<bazhang> !remaster | user0
<ubottu> user0: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<fuzzywhirlpool> Why don't you just activate offline mode before using Bluetooth?
<bazhang> or start with the mini user0
<bazhang> !mini | user0
<ubottu> user0: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Waykool99> i'm running on Live ubuntu v14.04 LTS 64 bit with BT, DVD-R. i've never used BT on a pc before.
<lotuspsychje> !bluetooth | Waykool99
<ubottu> Waykool99: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Waykool99> OK. thank you very much everyone. have a great day.  i'll swipe/copy/paste everything to a *.txt file on thumb drive as a reference. thanks again.
<SamSol> Does anybody know why updatedb.mlocate takes so much time to run&
<SamSol> ?
<histo> SamSol: it needs to create a database of every file on your system
<SamSol> It is just reading all directories. Why so long?
<SamSol> Its must be a bug!
<histo> SamSol: how long is long?
<SamSol> 40 minutes
<RustyShackleford> does anyone else use chrome on ubuntu?
<kenn1> How many files you got and how fast is the drive?
<histo> SamSol: yeah that's abnormal
<histo> SamSol: is it a thumb drive?
<RustyShackleford> i've got a wierd issue where if lots of tabs are open, the pages don't render correctly while you scroll
<SamSol> No, 3.5'' HDD
<SamSol> 139G used of 457G
<histo> SamSol: well that could be why. What is the 139gb of?
<SamSol> Checking...
<Poindexter_> Can anyone here direct me to any interactive web server daemons for my server either in Ubuntu or Debian? Not experimental but it has to work.
<kenn1> apache?
<Poindexter_> IE real time talk or text.
<Poindexter_> Tech support.
<ichat> Poindexter_:    if you want good answers ... ask good questions... ie.  tell us about what you seeq what you have and with what puropse
<Poindexter_> Interactive live tech support for my clients.
<ichat> Poindexter_:  with what purpose, in what kind of setting... where who  why...
<ichat> come one really  make the effort here
<user0> how to show network tariff in xubuntu
<Poindexter_> Interactive technical support. I think I made my question very clear.
<ichat> user0:  you could use conky
<bazhang> Poindexter_, for ubuntu?
<Poindexter_> I will look that up. Thanks ichat.
<ichat> Poindexter_:  conky wasnt meant for you
<ichat> a never mind
<ichat> im outa here
<Poindexter_> Ichat thanks for that heads up.
<ouyes> I can not go to sleep
<Poindexter_> I will spell it out much simpler. I want people to come to my web site and click on an icon and then be able to chat with one of my technicians or also in another case to chat with other school mates in my Network Technology Academy. It is just an interactive tool. I have seen them, but, it is like a relay server in which like IRC and VOIP you need an intermediary server to do the work.
<kenn1> Poindexter_: sounds like you want a chat webapp
<Poindexter_> The thing is that I don't want to rely on a public web IRC chat. I set up a Debian web server but I am looking for a tool to use my Debian or Ubuntu servers to act as an intermediator between the server and clients.
<kenn1> Poindexter_: I googled: http://codegeekz.com/10-free-chat-applications-for-your-websites/
<Guest75224> hi to all
<SamSol> histo, thank you. Looks like my admin put previous system to /home/opensuse. Even du -sh /home/opensuse takes long time
<histo> SamSol: I would just create a tar gzip of the old stuff incase you ever need it.
<SamSol> I think it may have overloaded folder. May be old tmp...
<SamSol> I will find it and wipe/
<user___> Curt sighed in frustration.  He was miles away from home and conceptually
<user___> ... been his parents and counselors who decided that early college
<user___> ... sighed and turned down the heat
<user___> ... the first time made him lonely.  It didn't matter
<lotuspsychje> !ot | user___
<ubottu> user___: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<user___> ... predestined for failure.
<user___> ... degree.  Curt only stood about
<nikolam> user___, what??
<user___> ... same way.  The girls had been kind, but
<user___> ... nothing had changed.  Curt
<user___> ... and a half inches long.  His balls were similarly-sized,
<nikolam> This is Ubuntu support channel user___
<user___> ... nothing ... so far.  His research would
<lotuspsychje> !ops | user___
<ubottu> user___: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<user___> ...
<user___> ... other compounds.  He turned up the flame
<user___> ... passage of the new compound by visual inspection.
<user___> ... amount from the vial with
<user___> ... be difficult.  There were many
<user___> ... drifted off to sleep, the beaker in the next room continued to simmer...
<user___> ... considering the dreams he'd had the night before) and looked
<user___> ... muttered.  Squeezing out a few drops
<nikolam> I have some strange trouble with wired networking. It started when I used 13.10 a month or 2 ago and continued with upgraded 14.04.
<bazhang> !details | nikolam
<ubottu> nikolam: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<nikolam> LAN is on, but no network is shared to other LAN users via it
<nikolam> bazhang, give me a sec
<lotuspsychje> nikolam: its best to explain all in one line
<nikolam> I can only click in network GUI in panel on LAN, then it works, but I need to do it on every reboot
<nikolam> lotuspsychje, yes, I suppose it is, but I can't keep with the speed requested
<nikolam> LAN hardware is BCM5721 and it is answered as 'p5p1' in ifconfig
<lotuspsychje> !broadcom | nikolam
<ubottu> nikolam: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<bazhang> thats not really the right broadcom
<lotuspsychje> nikolam: did you check your additional drivers section for network drivers?
<nikolam> lotuspsychje, yes, I use Nvidia only
<nikolam> It used to work just fine in 13.10 up to 2 months ago. then it started behaving like that, and now in 14.04 . Will see that BCM link.
<adhdhero> I can't concentrate. Can you recommend a good concentration camp with nice Jewish kids for me?
<weedmic> I have a linux machine with NFS server on it with an NFS share of /weekly/migration.  I have a different linux machine with NFS client.  I was never asked for a password on the client machine to access the NFS share.  Where do I input the credentials to access the share?
<vahid> hi all
<vahid> how install nessus in ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> !nessus
<histo> !info nessus
<ubottu> Package nessus does not exist in trusty
<histo> did bot die?
<nikolam> Every time I use sudo it spits out " no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory "
<nikolam> It is upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 . saying how much trouble I have with it, it seems I must reinstall to get working LTS...
<slingamn> i have a minimal install of Precise and i want to upgrade it via the CLI to Trusty. `do-release-upgrade` tells me: "Checking for a new Ubuntu release" and then "No new release found"
<PrivateMethod> Google Chrome is in my Start-up Applications. If I try and have the computer Autologin, Google Chrome is unresponsive at startup. However, if I have the user do a manual login, Google Chrome works just fine. wtf
<nikolam> slingamn, it depends on what is set , should it show updates
<slingamn> nikolam: sorry, i don't understand. is there a setting i should change?
<vahid> how to instaal nessus in ububntu
<nikolam> PrivateMethod, is Google chrome installed from ubuntu repositories (it uses chromium) or downloading from external site?
<PrivateMethod> downloading from external site.
<PrivateMethod> nikolam: I used http://www.google.com/chrome
<vahid> hhhhaaalllooo
<PrivateMethod> you know, let me give this a try... I'm going to try Chromium browser instead.
<PrivateMethod> If this fixes it, I'm going to throw this thing through the wall.
<nikolam> slingamn, I suggest you do fresh LTS install. I had problems with update, but yes, I usually set that in Synaptic in settings, what he should be checking to update to.
<nikolam> PrivateMethod, then that is google's problem I suppose or try looking it inside ubuntu repositories instead
<slingamn> nikolam: that's fair. nothing is broken with this system so i might just leave it as it is until 16.04
<PrivateMethod> nikolam: Yeah, I'm going to try the chromium-browser instead of straight up Ghrome
<PrivateMethod> Chrome*
<nikolam> chromium it more privacy-minded then google's chrome, it does not have some components, but they are made from same sources
<PrivateMethod> nikolam: I read in a few sources that Google Chrome has issues with how it utilizes the GPU...
<nikolam> At least on Linux, you Can get working Chromium in repositories of distributions. On other platforms, it is not such luck.
<PrivateMethod> But I am not 100% sure that it'd be realted to my issue.
<nikolam> PrivateMethod, I wouldn't know that, I use mostly Firefox and Seamonkey.
<nikolam> But checking graphics drivers, won't hurt, too.
<PrivateMethod> when I check the graphcis driver, it just says it's a VGA, Intel Controller Version 2 or something rather.
<MrGeneral> Hello folks. Upon trying to get ElasticSearch to start on boot, I get a fail error, however, no logs are created. How can I change the boot order so it will be the last service to start? Note that I'm able to start, stop and restart it with service elasticsearch start, stop, restart.
<PrivateMethod> This motherboard is custom made :\
<weedmic> where does NFS ask you to login or where does one set the credentials?
 * PrivateMethod just installed Chromium-Browser... hopes it fixes
<nikolam> slingamn, I have sort of good experience with LTSes. Just they also can have some bogus updates, but they last one day tops and most of the time it just works
<slingamn> agreed. this is really low-spec hardware and i don't use it much, i picked ubuntu 12.04 to minimize problems and it's worked well so far
<PrivateMethod> nikolam: it fixed it... son of a!....
<nikolam> PrivateMethod, hmm, intel driver come with the system usually. maybe you should get some graphics card in 2014? :P
<PrivateMethod> nikolam: what's crazy, is that I have been thinking "chromium-browser" all afternoon, but didn't think that they'd be different.
<nikolam> PrivateMethod, just bare in mind to report to google your bug with their chrome in ubuntu. And that Chromium does not have some closed components that ship with chrome.
<PrivateMethod> nikolam: It's all custom hardware. It all works out of the box (ubuntu install), but the manufacturer does not supply *nix drivers.
<nikolam> PrivateMethod, they are sam sources, just google bundles more stuff in their.
<PrivateMethod> nikolam: I appreciate the mention of chromium though... sometimes it takes a fresh pair of eyes/thoughts
<nikolam> PrivateMethod, you need to force manufacturer to support Linux at least. This it 2014.. :P
<PrivateMethod> If you saw this system, it might make a little more sense. ;)
<nikolam> PrivateMethod, report it to google, anyway, it seems like they have problems with Ubuntu then. or something else :P
<PrivateMethod> nikolam: yeah, it's definitely a Google Chrome issue. I'll report it.
<helmut_> hi
<PrivateMethod> hello helmut_
<ws2k3> do we have mariadb of mysql in buntu 14.04?
<MrGeneral> ws2k3, dunno, im using mariadb mirrors tho
<MrGeneral> ws2k3, https://downloads.mariadb.org/mariadb/repositories/#mirror=fe_up_pt&distro=Ubuntu&distro_release=trusty&version=10.0
<ws2k3> yeah i chose to compile by hand was i was thinking maby someone knows
<ws2k3> would be nice if thet would add mariadb-server and mariadb-client to the ubuntu repository
<MrGeneral> yeah ws2k3
<Sway> Anyone here running an amd card with proprietary drivers and have issues such as freezing and unresponsive cursor, etc..? I swear every time i install drivers for my gpu, i have these problems but if i don't then i have to deal with my second monitor not fitting my screen properly ._.
<ws2k3> lol they went from php 5.3 to php 5.5 ?
<ws2k3> precise had php 5.3 and trusty had 5.5 ...
<nikolam> ws2k3, does it change something for you?
<ws2k3> it would be better if they would have one releash with php 5.4
<ws2k3> moving from php 5.3 to php is harder then moving from 5.3 to 5.4 and then move again to 5.5
<nikolam> Sway, depending on model, open or proprietary drivers might work. http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Hardware
<allstarsnorks2> hi guys. How do I apply a GTK 3.0 theme without using the GNOME Tweak Tool?
<nikolam> ws2k3, like when comics owner from 'The Big bang theory' said (before ceiling fell out where he previously standed): "I can't catsh a break" :P
<dip> hi~ how do one find out what to type for XXX in "apt-get install XXX", from a link like this? http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nova/1:2014.1-0ubuntu1.1
<Sway> Not sure if i want to bother with drivers. This card works fine without drivers and the only issue i have is; my second monitor doesn't fit the resolution i have set for it even though that's the resolution it should be lol
<Beldar> allstarsnorks2, This the fallback or gnome shell desktop, just curious?
<Beldar> And what release?
<how-art-thou> does the php5 in trusty 14.04 lts have support for postgresql?
<nikolam> Sway, you need to check what GOU you use. If it is problem with open drivers (that comes shipped with the system), you should file a Bug report (ubuntu-bug and then on launchpad). Or see if your hardware works better with proprietary drivers, if supported.
<nikolam> GPU
<allstarsnorks2_> Beldar it's the GNOME 3 Shell (no fallback)
<Beldar> allstarsnorks2_, Cool what release?
<Sway> nikolam, Was just curious if anyone else here was having similar issues. Default drivers actually work better than proprietary. Without them my system is stable :p
<nikolam> Sway, what hardware
<Sway> Radeon-HD 7850
<weedmic> I have found that nvidia drivers work much better (actually flawlessly) compared to opensource versions.
<Sway> @ nikolam
<allstarsnorks2__> sorry, got disconnected
<Beldar> allstarsnorks2__, This 14.04?
<weedmic> I have had no other instances where I wanted proprietary drivers, like I use powerchute for UPS comms without probs.
<allstarsnorks2__> Beldar. Yep, Ubuntu GNOME 14.04. Came here because no one at the gnome channel or the ubuntu gnome channel is responding.
<nikolam> Sway, there it is saying "2D/3D Acceleration with Catalyst Only for * All RadeonHD 7000-series (aka Southern Islands) and RadeonHD 8000-series (aka Sea Islands) chips"
<Sway> nikolam, Yeah i was reading that.
<nikolam> So you won't get any acceleration without catalyst if thet is right
<Beldar> allstarsnorks2_, Not being up on this I don't do themes this google search may get you going first hit is Webupd8 is a ppa is all, https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=gnome+shell+14.04+install++GTK+3.0+theme&gbv=1&sei=upueU97mDYbroAT__YGQDQ
<Sway> Totally okay with that.
<nikolam> Sway, on the other hand, "Some RadeonHD 7000/8000 cards are actually rebadged" so maybe that is why open drivers are working ok
<Beldar> allstarsnorks2__, Kinda slow here this time of noght where I'm at so thought to at least get you going if I could. ;)
<Sway> hah yeah..
<allstarsnorks2__> Beldar I'm trying my best.
<ada5> Anyone used the Knoppix 7.2 live-disk?   It seems to recognize my Ubuntu boot sector only, but not parts /sda2-/sda5
<Beldar> allstarsnorks2__, That is all you can do. ;)
<allstarsnorks2__> Beldar I'm also trying to change my GNOME Shell with a theme. I did it before, but forgot how
<Beldar> ada5, Knoppix is not supported here, this for an install, what is the end goal?
<nikolam> Sway, no i've been reading some review, it's new chip
<Bootez> ls
<weedmic> remind me how do I do man foo in a browser to see a formated man page?
<allstarsnorks2__> awkward. Why is GTK 3.0 window different for root and non-root
<ada5> Beldar, My Ubuntu 12.04 now halts mid boot, thought I'd check it wasn't over-full. Look at its last dmesg.
<cjae> yo, palemoon needs to be in repos
<Beldar> ada5, If knoppix does not see it I would use a live that does is all, could be any number of reasons why this is happening including a broken partition table.
<ada5> Beldar, Knoppix is not supported at #knoppix  haha
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> where can i review ubuntu 14.04 bugs
<leeyaa> something like a list
<leeyaa> i need to check how stable is xen on 14.04
<Beldar> ada5, Grab a puppy linux for a small download.
<franz_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-14.04
<tracyone> how to use markdown to write a blog in wordpress?
<leeyaa> franz_: is there any xen section or thats all
<ada5> Beldar, Thanks. Will keep at it.
<franz_> not sure i just happened to be on the page :p
<leeyaa> rofl ;p
<Beldar> ada5, If you tap the esc keep right after the grub menu you will get a text boot if that might help, or insert text in grub with an edit per boot
<ada5> Beldar, Thanks, ESC key, great!
<m1dnight_> hey guys
<m1dnight_> I'm using tmux lately and I've put in my .bashrc a line that tells my terminal (ctrl-alt-t) to always open up tmux
<m1dnight_> is there a handy way to make it do the following:
<m1dnight_> -> tmux attach -d
<m1dnight_> so that it kills my other terminals and reopens the current terminal?
<m1dnight_> I tried changing the line as follows:
<m1dnight_> [[ $TERM != "screen" ]] && exec 'tmux attach -d'
<m1dnight_> but that doesn't work really
<m1dnight_> oh wait
<m1dnight_> it does
<m1dnight_> hurrah
<tomengland> 3.1.5 works very well on ubuntu 14.04
<gsagie> I am running vnc4server on a ubuntu 12.04 desktop machine, i try to connect to it with a VNC client (tried 2 different clients) and i all i see is a grey screen, anyone know what might be the problem,?
<TomyWork> what's the recommended way to install system updates on ubuntu 12.04? aptitude or apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Ben64> TomyWork: apt-get
<aeon-ltd> TomyWork: more here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto#Maintenance_commands
<gsagie> I am running vnc4server on a ubuntu 12.04 desktop machine, i try to connect to it with a VNC client (tried 2 different clients) and i all i see is a grey screen, anyone know what might be the problem,?
<Ben64> gsagie: you probably created a new display and it's just empty
<gsagie> Ben64 : what do you mean "new display" ?
<aeon-ltd> gsagie: have you seen this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2038352 also what is your xstartup -double check it and pastebin it if in doubt
<Ben64> gsagie: a new instance of xorg?
<gsagie> Ben64: i haven't done this before, i just installed and run vnc4server, i guess i was missing some steps
<Ben64> gsagie: try running this... "DISPLAY=:1 xterm"
<gsagie> run it where?
<Ben64> gsagie: on your computer running the vnc server
<gsagie> Ben64: doesn't do anything just stuck
<`ajven> hi, how much stable is ubuntu this day?
<cfhowlett> ajven  very
<Ben64> gsagie: look at the vnc client when thats running
<`ajven> cfhowlett its not like 2-3 years ago ? every restart = new error ?
<Ben64> `ajven: it wasn't like that 2-3 years ago
<cfhowlett> ajven    LTS = very
<bazhang> check the notes `ajven
<bazhang> !notes | `ajven
<ubottu> `ajven: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Thar) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<`ajven> well i was work with 6 machine 3 years a go and every  reboot makes new errors, thats why im asking how it looks now
<cfhowlett> ajven check the calendar.  it's 2014.
<bazhang> `ajven, do have an actual support issue?
<`ajven> didnt install it yet so nope :)
<cfhowlett> ajven install virtual box.  install ubuntu to vbox.  test.
<`ajven> i agree but using os on virtualization its not same like runing it on computer :) anyway if you say its stable i will give a try
<`ajven> thanks for answers
<cfhowlett> ajven happy2help
<gsagie> Ben64: when i type it, i see my terminal window (the background is still all grey)
<gsagie> in the VNC client
<Ben64> gsagie: see, thats because it created a new display. if you wanted a different behavior, then you need to change things
<dip> anyone can give me pointers on how to install this package~?
<dip> http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nova/1:2014.1-0ubuntu1.1
<dip> it's on proposed repository, I followed instruction here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<gsagie> Ben64: any chance you can direct me to what it is i need to change so i can see the entire screen in VNC? any link will be appreciated
<Ben64> dip: on that page it shows that it failed to build, there is no package
<dip> but can't find the package
<cfhowlett> dip it's not yet ready for prime time
<dip> oops...
<Ben64> gsagie: so you want it to not create a display but show the one you already had running?
<gsagie> yes
<Ben64> gsagie: then you should use the built in tools for that, on 12.04 it's called "Desktop Sharing"
<phallix> anyone know how i can map channels in alsamixer, sound only coming from subwoofer and doesnt show all speakers in alsa or pulse
<CMStorm> turn the lights down low
<niko> /22/whois ramers
<kiwicam> Hi Everyone. Is it possible to have skype go through one sound card and all other sounds go through another? Kubuntu 12.04 LTS
<tomengland> hello is there anyway to run sudo modprobe -r psmouse ; sudo modprobe psmouse
<CMStorm> kiwicam are you from nz?
<tomengland> as soon as machine comes out of suspend?
<tomengland> automatically*
<wuschLOR> hi there anybody familiar with inkscape sripts ?
<Paulus68> is it normal that the network is disconnected when the drive is full?
<kiwicam> CMStorm: If I say yes, do I get a prize? I am.
<justanothernoob> Hello. I'm currently trying to install Ubuntu with the help of Knoppix. Followed all steps from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromKnoppix. Got to the part where I have to copy files from /lib/grub to /boot/grub, but /lib/grub isn't available. Well, whatever. Edited grub.conf to include my HDD. Too bad, that my HDD is not to be found in /dev. Knoppix can see it, but Ubuntu can
<justanothernoob> not. Why, and how do I fix it?
<ikonia> justanothernoob: why don't you just do a normal install
<ikonia> justanothernoob: why are you trying to install via knoppix ?
<ikonia> that guide appears massibly dated and now very wrong
<justanothernoob> because Ubuntu doesn't fit on a CD. and my DVD-Drive has problems reading DVDs. It always either crashes the installation or doesn't even start it at all.
<ikonia> justanothernoob use a usb
<justanothernoob> is there a newer guide avalable?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> not that I'm aware of
<ikonia> and it appears to just be a weak process anyway
<Beldar> justanothernoob, a mini net install works well
<justanothernoob> the one time i managed to start ubuntu from disk there was an installer on it. Can i download it somewhere?
<lotuspsychje> justanothernoob: create an ubuntu usb with unetbootin?
<justanothernoob> Thanks Beldar. Haven't thought about it. You are my beacon in the darkness that is Ubuntu installation.
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | Beldar
<ubottu> Beldar: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<lotuspsychje> whats the log name again where you can see unity starting speed?
<tomengland> just wanted to say this was a lifesaver right here.  my machine is now 100% configured.  woohoo. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2189117
<Guest69751> :-)
<ActionParsnip> justanothernoob: could try the minimal iso, then upgrade using the web
<tristanStrange> hey chaps... I've just done an upgrade from 13.10 -> 14.04 but a lot of my packages were held back.
<tristanStrange> how do I find out what software it is that caused this?
<dbugger> In "software and Updates" there is a possibility to find the "Best server" to get updates from Ubuntu. Is it possible to do that from the terminal?
<cfhowlett> dbugger probably, but I don't know what commands would launch
<ActionParsnip> tristanStrange: they wil be held back if dependancies cannot be met. Once they are met they will install.
<cfhowlett> tristanStrange relax.  it might take a bit of time, but the "held backs" will self-correct.
<ActionParsnip> tristanStrange: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade ,will show the held back packages
<meaning> hey there. Are there any official devs of the ubuntu tablet project here ?
<cfhowlett> !touch > meaning
<ubottu> meaning, please see my private message
<sveta> try #ubuntu-touch
<ActionParsnip> cfhowlett: that's fast shooting, Tex
<tristanStrange> cheers guys.... forgot to do a dist-upgrade.... a lot less stuff held back now. Cheers!
<sveta> i doubt there's merit in hiding that channel name, unless there is an obnoxiously long factoid about it
<cfhowlett> ActionParsnip yeah, well, you know us bot-abusers ... :)
<ActionParsnip> cfhowlett: she is useful for abuse ;)
<meaning> thanks ! ;)
<N4G3B00> hello
<cfhowlett> N4G3B00 ask your ubuntu questions
<sveta> hi! welcome
<YamakasY> what is the localtimezone for The Netherlands ? nl_NL ?
<ActionParsnip> YamakasY: have you tried 'tzselect' in terminal, should make things easier
<YamakasY> ActionParsnip: I need to use it in preseed... that's why
<ActionParsnip> YamakasY: isnt the timezone setting just a symlink ?
<roby77> !ciao
<YamakasY> ActionParsnip: yes, but I need to set it on preseed, that is way before the installation
<roby77> !list
<ubottu> roby77: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ActionParsnip> YamakasY: i belive its nl_nl as you say
<ubuntuDoubts_> Hello
<YamakasY> ActionParsnip: it doesn't accept it... but my VMscreen is artifacted... so I cannot see what 's happening
<ActionParsnip> YamakasY: ln -sf /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Amsterdam /etc/localtime
<Paulus68> using ubuntu 14.04 tried to logon this morning and just got a blank desktop no icons or taskbars after rebooting I tried the guest session => there was the notification that the root system was low on diskspace how do I resolve this?
<roby77> !ciao
<ActionParsnip> YamakasY: http://m.wikihow.com/Change-the-Timezone-in-Linux
<roby77> !list
<ubottu> roby77: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<YamakasY> ActionParsnip: ah found... it wants to install in dutch... I don't want that!
<YamakasY> ActionParsnip: I know that...
<cfhowlett> YamakasY bork bork bork???
<ActionParsnip> Paulus68: press CTRL + ALT + F1 and you can run: sudo apt-get clean ,as a good start
<ActionParsnip> Paulus68: you could uninstall libreoffice so that you can login and get a GUI then clean up further
<Paulus68> ActionParsnip: any large files will that be sufficient to?
<ActionParsnip> YamakasY: do you have files like /usr/share/zoneinfo/Etc/GMT-8
<ActionParsnip> Paulus68: exactly. I only suggest libreoffice as its quite chunky (about 300Mb)
<Paulus68> well I know I have some files in the download that are 1 GIG so I could start to delete those first
<ActionParsnip> Paulus68: makes sense. Cleaning apt's cache down will help.
<ActionParsnip> Paulus68: also uninstall old unused kernels.
<Paulus68> ActionParsnip: how do I remove these
<lotuspsychje> Paulus68: and clean out more deeper dirs like firefox cache, or huge logs in /var
<ActionParsnip> Paulus68: uname -r ,will show the current kernel.
<ActionParsnip> Paulus68: dpkg -l | grep linux-image | awk {'print $2'}
<cfhowlett> Paulus68 apt-get autoremove
 * lotuspsychje uses ubuntu-tweak to clean out
<LordNikon55> Paulus68: Make sure you understand commands before running them, you shouldn't implicitly trust people in IRC
<ActionParsnip> Paulus68: will show the installed kernels. You can remove any extra kernels. Just not the metapackage (the one without numbers) and not the running kernel.
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: user cannot login, so ubuntu tweak isnt going to be usable unless it can be used in CLI
<roby77> !list
<ubottu> roby77: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Paulus68> LordNikon55: I know ActionParsnip and cfhowlett to be trustworthy and they helped me out in the past as well
 * cfhowlett blushes furiously
<ActionParsnip> Roby77: it hasnt changed you know. There will never be files listed
<LordNikon55> That ubottu message annoys me every single time, !list doesn't suggest warez
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | cfhowlett  ActionParsnip
<ubottu> cfhowlett  ActionParsnip: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: ty :-)
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje thanks m8
<Paulus68> throwing cookies is one :p helping out is for ActionParsnip and cfhowlett :D
<Paulus68> no offense towards lotuspsyche :D
<lotuspsychje> Paulus68: we helped a user out yesterday, with cleaning out cli also with this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/36111/whats-a-command-line-way-to-find-large-files-directories-to-remove-and-free-up
<loa> what is easy method to lock package in ubuntu?
<loa> i installed google-chrome
<LordNikon55> Baobab is the easiest way to find large files
<lotuspsychje> !info baobab
<ubottu> baobab (source: baobab): GNOME disk usage analyzer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.2-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 153 kB, installed size 900 kB
<loa> for example i installed google-chrome-32-0-1700-107-es-en-br-fr-de-it-cn-jp-ar-ru-nl-pl-cz-dk-fi-gr-kr-no-se-tr-ubu.deb
<loa> i want to lock thing from it.
<lotuspsychje> LordNikon55: is that the default disk analyzer tool in ubuntu?
<loa> becouse update-manager is trying to update
<loa> it
<Paulus68> lotuspsychje: thanks
<LordNikon55> lotuspsychje: Not sure, I use Red Hat
<loa> lotuspsychje, there is much better, kdirstat
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<loa> but ofcourse it need kde libs...
<LordNikon55> Yes, KDE is best avoided like the plague
<Dingus> what about mint?
<cfhowlett> !mint|Dingus ??? mint isn't supported here
<ubottu> Dingus ??? mint isn't supported here: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<gry> Dingus: you're welcome to stick around and help others nevertheless.
<jdmf> I'm currently making a local mirror using "debmirror" of trusty, but I'm not sure if I should also mirror the source? I can not see what I should be using the source for. Anyone here that can enlighten me?
<gry> jdmf: if you intend to compile it, source would be useful. Otherwise you probably don't need it.
<jdmf> gry: Thanks, that was my thought also, and saving local space is always nice.
<KGM70> LordNikon55, I beg to differ, and I know that your sweeping statement is made to cause controversy, but we all gave our likes and dislikes this isn't the forum for that kind pf statement
<KGM70> oops , anyway the gist is there
<jdmf> gry: Another thing then - What about the requirement of some kernel-image header or sources. Would this require the source from mirror?
<sveta> jdmf: I believe headers are installed, probably to let others do kernel system calls.
<sveta> I mean, they're installed for everyone, not only developers.
<jdmf> sveta: Sounds about right. And also having the kernel-headers in a seperate package as I can not remember the last time I used apt-get source PKG
<jdmf> Thanks all. :)
<sveta> jdmf: I think I didn't use apt-get source myself. I would start doing that, but I suspect that I am more into fixing bugs upstream anyway.
<sveta> packaging is hard and I appreciate your closer look at all that.
<ddt> Can I limit ICMP with UFW? I tried add rules for ICMP limit to after.rules or/and before.rules , but it didn't work.. Thanks
<ddt> rules like -A ufw-after-input -p icmp --icmp-type echo-request -m limit --limit 39.6/min --limit-burst 1 -j ACCEPT
<jdmf> sveta: Thank your for your input. :)
<jdmf> gry: Also thank to you.. :)
<sveta> we're the same person actually, I just have weird internet
<sveta> no worries
<jdmf> that explains everything now.. :P
<texla> Ubuntu-14.04 Unity..How to add themes to unity-tweak-tool..Downloaded gtk2-engines-cleanice..does not show in tweaks
<hari075> hi
<hari075> i friends need help regarding squid3 conf
<hari075> if you can plz help me
<hari075> need help reg squid conf
<cfhowlett> !info squid
<ubottu> squid (source: squid3): dependency package from squid to squid3. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.8-1ubuntu6 (trusty), package size 5 kB, installed size 138 kB
<hari075> how to export suid user and pwd in squid3
<hari075> i have installed and working fine
<hari075> now i need to export users and pwd on my old server
<robynata> :P
<yohanesekoportab> hello
<justanothernoob> I'm back. managed to install ubuntu but have a new problem. My  Video-Card is a old NVidia GeForce4 440 Go 64m. I know where and how to get legacy drivers for debian, but i cant find them for ubuntu. can i just use the same package?
<xfabox> hi, some help with boot-repair?
<dh33p4n> hi guys I wanna develop ubuntu app, where to get started, can any one point me to the rite information, thanks!
<ikonia> dh33p4n: from what point are you starting
<ikonia> eg: do you know what languages you're going to use and just want the process to submit, or do you need to know how to write an app
<asdofindia> are ubuntu apps different from applications that run in ubuntu?
<dh33p4n> ikonia, I wanna use glade and python to develop desktop apps. I dunno how they work together
<asdofindia> oh, I for a second, thought ubuntu on phones will have apps like firefox os apps.
<ikonia> dh33p4n: http://developer.ubuntu.com/
<dh33p4n> thanks! ikonia
<BlackAngelPR> hi all , hola a todos
<mary_> please help me in mysql connectivity with java
<ikonia> mary_: what's the problem ?
<ikonia> is it a connection problem with the infrastrcture or a code problem
<masterkorp> hello
<masterkorp> what happened to systemctl ?
<BlackAngelPR> hi
<masterkorp> I can't install systemd anymore from the official repos on 14.04 ?
<ikonia> systemd isn't part of ubuntu
<ikonia> it uses upstart
<masterkorp> i know that
<masterkorp> but it aint on the repos ? so i can use it as alternative service manager ?
<ikonia> how do you expect to use it, if it's not in the repos ?
<BlackAngelPR> http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-and-test-systemd-on-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr-and-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<ikonia> I certainly wouldn't be using a PPA
<IdleOne> masterkorp: I believe it is in the 14.10 development repos. but that is not supported in this channel
<ikonia> I certainly wouldn't pull it back from 14.10 either
<Guest14413> masterkorp intall it by compiling etc!
<Guest14413> dont wait repos
<ikonia> worst advice ever
<ikonia> I'd ignore that more than the others
<Guest14413> -)
<masterkorp> fuck it i will use runit
<ikonia> no need for bad langauge
<IdleOne> ikonia: I agree. I was not trying to suggest mixing/pulling from 14.10. sorry if it sounded that way
<Adept-> Hi, I am trying to install the latest LTS but the installer does not detect my SSD drive. Any advice ?
<masterkorp> fuck it i will use runit
 * Guest14413 slaps masterkorp around a bit with a large trout
<ikonia> IdleOne not at all
<justanothernoob> Is there a graphics driver that just runs? It doesn't have to run all that good, it just has to work. nouveau doesn't work. proprietary driver needs an older Xorg version. Too much hassle. There was one with 4 letters. Can anyone help?
<Shardvexz> Hello Vongjam!
<Shardvexz> Hello danecando!
<ikonia> justanothernoob: vesa
<Shardvexz> Hello bazhang!
<justanothernoob> That's it, thanks
<Shardvexz> Hello danecando!
<bazhang> Shardvexz, bot?
<ikonia> Shardvexz: you don't have to greet each person
<Shardvexz> Hello Tjommi!
<ikonia> Shardvexz: please don't do that
<Grefor> i could use a little help confuguring my keyboard if anyone willing
<bazhang> seems like a greeter bot/script
<Shardvexz> Hello danecando!
<Tjommi> hahah
<will_wielder> hi anyone in here
 * gas-sho shakes his head ;P
<p3rror> how to remove access to a ssh user to mysql
<p3rror> I need that my user will not be able to run mysql command line
<Mathisen> p3rror edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config  | add line  DenyUsers usename,username,username
<p3rror> Mathisen: I need that my user will not be able to run mysql
<p3rror> Mathisen: /etc/ssh/sshd_config will block access to ssh
<Mathisen> p3rror sorry missunderstood the question
<broken-mind> hello
<gr33n7007h> p3rror, give #mysql ago
<ddt> Hello, can I limit ICMP with UFW in Ubuntu? I tried add rules for ICMP limit to after.rules or/and before.rules , but it didn't work.. Thanks
<cfhowlett> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<hikenboot> hi does anyone know if the ubuntu live cd is capabable of mounting an install and executing a shell into a ubuntu system built across multiple virtual drives for example / is /dev/sdb1 /boot is /dev/sda1 ...etc.etc
<ikonia> hikenboot: that's just mounting the disks
<ikonia> no problem there at all
<hikenboot> No let me make it clear I am trying to repair the system
<ikonia> yes, and it's not a problem to mount the disks and chroot into it
<groszek> Hi. does anyone know how to set default filters for unity launcher? eg. i want to disable music, but enable calculator
<hikenboot> but I would have to manually mount each disk as a directory then chroot into it right?
<ikonia> hikenboot: correct
<hikenboot> the simple chroot directions wont work am I correct...its more than that when its across multiple disks??? yes no?
<ikonia> hikenboot: it makes no difference how many disks it's under
<hikenboot_> sorry ikonia got disconnected will happen again bad connection..can you attempt to answer my last question before it happens again?
<hikenboot_> sorry to be a bother
<ikonia> hikenboot: it doesn't matter how many directories/disks your root is made up of, it has no impact or chroot
<awestroke> How do I get icedtea in chromium-browser? I've tried both icedtea-6-plugin and icedtea-7-plugin, by symlinking into chrome's "plugins" folders, nothing works
<hikenboot_> right but can I prebuild a /etc/fstab to do  it?
<ikonia> hikenboot: you can mount anything in /etc/fstab
<ikonia> although why you want to do that, I have no idea
<hikenboot_> ikonia, simply because I am going to have to do this over and over again.
<gebbione> hi all
<gebbione> is there a good way to log all download request from a machine? for instance something like tcpdump to listen for requests to external resources?
<awestroke> gebbione: for what purpose?
<gebbione> i had a machine for which my hosting provider complaints that lots of data is being downloaded
<gebbione> so i would like to get an insight in what might do that
<gebbione> the machine is shared in the team
<gebbione> awestroke,
<awestroke> gebbione: check crontabs, you might have some infection
<gebbione> no likely
<gebbione> we have jenkins
<awestroke> huh?
<gebbione> but i have no clue on how to spot what job/process might download lots of stuff
<gebbione> awestroke, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jenkins_(software)
<Pici> gebbione: nethogs can provide realtime statistics of what processes are consuming the most bandwidth
<arunpyasi> hi guys
<arunpyasi> is there any script which can call a keystroke ?
<vires> hi
<vires> hi
<arunpyasi> is there any script which can call a keystroke ?
<jellow> arunpyasi, What are you trying to do? is this for a gui app?
<arunpyasi> jellow: nope , I m wanting for bash script
<arunpyasi> or python
<legrandin> does anyone here know how to set the hostname of an ubuntu apache server
<arunpyasi> jellow: I am wanting to do the work of f5 ie for refresh using a script
<ThePhantomPhreak> xsendkey
<Chaos_Zero> I was trying to install the sun gridengine package and some errors occurred. I think I fixed what was causing the errors, but even if I purge and install again, it will not give me the options screens that It did the first time I tried to install
<Chaos_Zero> how can I reconfigure a package?
<Grefor> dpkg-reconfigure?
<Chaos_Zero> it gives one of the screens but not the rest... what I really want is to just delete all the options and start from scratch
<six86> hello. For a few systems we want to have a keylogger recording every keystroke made (research systems where a lot of people are working on, to have a log/diary) but for remote access with teamviewer the keystrokes are not recorded, is there another solution than logkeys that is capable of logging everything?
<Chaos_Zero> anything stronger then purge? =D
<Grefor> that i wouldnt know
<Grefor> sorry
<ThePhantomPhreak> six86: That's an infrigment of privacy, I recommend you desist
<Grefor> i was about to say the same
<six86> ThePhantomPhreak: all people are informed and the keylogger will not be hidden at all. I feared that this would be the first answer I'm getting....
<ThePhantomPhreak> six86: People will feel obliged to agree since it's at their workplace. Still a massive privacy violation
<ThePhantomPhreak> six86: Please do not use Ubuntu for such a purpose, it's contrary to the philosophy of free software
<six86> No it's not their workplace. These are isolated research machines.
<six86> I'm just looking for a solution for the described proplem we have, it's not about a ethic discussion.
<ThePhantomPhreak> six86: Please read https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html
<cfhowlett> six86 can't help you. sorry.
<Grefor> uhm to be frank wasnt there a thing in ubuntu that would send all searches to amazon or something?
<cfhowlett> !unity|Grefor
<ubottu> Grefor: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<six86> ThePhantomPhreak: I don' get your point...  logkeys is GNU software, if not using for this purpose for what else?!
<cfhowlett> Grefor still a FAR cry froma  key logger
<jellow> six86,  There is xmacro (  apt-cache show xmacro ) , not sure if that would fit your needs.
<ThePhantomPhreak> six86: It's intended for personal use, not for surveillance
<Grefor> well atleast your keyboards work
<Grefor> i cant get my layout right
<six86> It is personal use, it is simply very helpful to have a diary of the embedded research machine. It's not like theres browsing or mails or something. Just configuration and setting up...
<six86> but that's not what I want to discuss here.
<m1dnight_> cant you just use the hist then for each user?
<m1dnight_> or something like that
<ThePhantomPhreak> That's how it starts, with benevolent intentions, until you're wiretapping someones phone
<ThePhantomPhreak> The abuse of power is a slippery slope
<Grefor> "road to hell is paved with good intentions"
<jellow> !ot | ThePhantomPhreak
<ubottu> ThePhantomPhreak: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Grefor> anyone familiar with keyboard layout?
<Grefor> question marks are dashes andquoyes its driving me nuts
<m1dnight_> perhaps azerty?
<m1dnight_> I'm working on azerty
<m1dnight_> what does pressing 8 do?
<Grefor> (
<Grefor> mine qwert
<Grefor> qwerty
<m1dnight_> oh, okay then I can't help you
<m1dnight_> I bet there are tools online that can tell you (like the installer for ubuntu)
<six86> jellow: xmacro terribly slows down the mouse movement
<Grefor> im using dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration but no luck thus far
<nethlek> i need some help with my bluetooth headset (getting only static), am i in the right place?
<cfhowlett> !bluetooth | nethlek
<ubottu> nethlek: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<nethlek> no i got it set up alright, but for whatever reason im getting no sound out of it, only static noise
<teaq> hello, can anyone help me out with installing fglrx drivers? something went wrong http://pastebin.com/SLp0xkEn
<Laurenceb__> hi
<Grefor> !keyboard | Grefor
<ubottu> Grefor, please see my private message
<Laurenceb__> can anyone help me connect to a windows printing system?
<Laurenceb__> im struggling to work out what my username will be
<Laurenceb__> ive connected to the print server, but its refusing my username
<Laurenceb__> i suspect i need to add ad\\<username>
<Laurenceb__> or something like that, does anyone know
<jellow> six86, for what ever reason xmacrorec is buggy did you try xmacrorec2 ?
<six86> jellow: Thats much better
<jjavaholic> looking for a crocodile clips like program for linux will consider all suggestions
<ThePhantomPhreak> jjavaholic: What is that?
<Pici> jjavaholic: uh.. what would such a program do?
<cfhowlett> "crocodile clips" ????
<teaq> hello, can anyone help me out with installing fglrx drivers? something went wrong http://pastebin.com/SLp0xkEn
<jjavaholic> it did alot, circuit diagram, PCB diagrams
<jjavaholic> and testing
<nethlek> uhm... hello? i still need help
<ActionParsnip> jjavaholic: tried diag
<ActionParsnip> !info diag
<ubottu> Package diag does not exist in trusty
<ActionParsnip> Hmm
<cfhowlett> !info dia
<ubottu> dia (source: dia): Diagram editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97.2-15ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 158 kB, installed size 586 kB
<nethlek> i cant get my bluetooth headset to work, all i get is static. reading the manual on how to set up a bluetooth device didnt help - its already set up, just not working
<ActionParsnip> Thats it
<ActionParsnip> Also
<ActionParsnip> !info pcb
<ubottu> pcb (source: pcb): printed circuit board (pcb) design program - meta-package. In component universe, is optional. Version 20110918-9 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB
<cfhowlett> ActionParsnip PCB sounds spot on for jjavaholic's request
<ActionParsnip> Word
<Pici> jjavaholic: geda looks good too, although I haven't used it myself.  It looks a bit like Eagle to me.
<Pici> !info geda
<ubottu> geda (source: geda-gaf): GPL EDA -- Electronics design software (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.8.2-4 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB
<jjavaholic> I always thought dia was mainly used for UML class diagrams.
<Impossible> nethlek: strange, my bluetooth headset works and I just finished installing ubuntu... Only problem is the quality is terrible
<nethlek> it took me a long time to even get that thing connected and even longer to have any sound come out of it at all, but static isnt what i was going for
<ActionParsnip> nethlek: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<ActionParsnip> jjavaholic: try it, its free to try
<nethlek> hang on, ill enter that into the terminal and copy&paste what happens
<jellow> six86,  I was playing around with it, works very well. (xmacrorec2 > record)  then play back using (xmacroplay -d 60 "$DISPLAY" < record)
<nethlek> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=0f394d86625056fa772e982ca5868f9d75113adf
<nethlek> gave me this link
<six86> jellow: It goes in the right direction. I just would have to find a way to have it running in background and the thing with the Stop Key is a problem because it can only be a single key. In my scenario i don't want to get the recording stopped if someone pressed the key
<six86> The easiest way would be logkeys, if it would be able to log everything and not just the hardware keyboard
<ActionParsnip> nethlek: 13.10 is EOL next month. You may want to consider upgrading, either online or via a clean install
<ActionParsnip> !away > Ilyes512|Away
<ubottu> Ilyes512|Away, please see my private message
<nethlek> what does EOL mean? and i've heard 14 is breaking a lot of features and that vlc media isnt working with it, so right now, i rather stay here
<ThePhantomPhreak> End of Life - unsupported, will no longer receive security/bug fixes
<nethlek> k
<jellow> six86, you can define an exit key with the -k parameter ,  xmacrorec2 -k 24 > record ( for the letter q to exit ). Would not be hard to disable re-enable a key although not perfect
<nethlek> still, im just trying to get my headset to work. i only have a few more days to decide whether i keep  or return it, but without knowing the sound quality, i cant really make that decision
<nethlek> did the file on alsa-project.com yield any answers?
<nethlek> uhm... hello?
<cfhowlett> nethlek your question is seen ... patience
<nethlek> alright, alright, i've never been here before; don't know how you guys handle it. just wanted to make sure i didnt get forgotten
<cfhowlett> !patience > nethlek
<ubottu> nethlek, please see my private message
<nethlek> how do i see private messages
<ThePhantomPhreak> They should just appear in your IRC client, usually in a new tab
<cfhowlett> nethlek depends on your IRC client
<nethlek> using xchat
<The0x539> though some bad clients show it in-channel
<cfhowlett> nethlek new tab
<nethlek> i got it
<The0x539> but generally it's a tab similar, but not identical, to a channel
<The0x539> k
<nethlek> bbl, hopefully i dont get timed out
<m1dnight_> which music player do you guys recommend for huge libraries? I have my music seperated in folders properly
<m1dnight_> and the tags are somehwat in order
<m1dnight_> if I can ask here :)
<m1dnight_> I tried clementine but it seems a bit outdated
<awestroke> m1dnight_: the clementine version in ubuntu repos is outdated, try the version from the website
<m1dnight_> oh okay
<m1dnight_> will do
<ThePhantomPhreak> When aren't the repos outdated? :'(
<m1dnight_> yes indeed, Eclipse for example
<m1dnight_> it's antique almost
<m1dnight_> I wonder why that is
<marrio> heloo
<marrio> i have a qestion please help me
<cfhowlett> !ask|marrio
<ubottu> marrio: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ThePhantomPhreak> marrio: One sec, activating my telepathy device
<infinity1> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<genii> marrio: Best to just ask your question to the channel and then see if someone takes up an answer
<marrio> i hame call of duty mw3 the prob is not running wery good on my ubuntu
<marrio> the grafic is wery bad
<marrio> whay
<marrio> but on my windows is runing wery good
<marrio> please sombody help
<Weeper> how can i get UBUNTU printed Tshirt for free?
<Weeper> :)
<genii> marrio: The simplest answer is: It's not written for Ubuntu, but for Windows. So it will never work on Ubuntu the same way it works on Windows
<m1dnight_> Weeper: you get the fucking software for free. Pay for the shirt. I did as well.
<marrio> my game is running wery bad whay?
<cfhowlett> marrio exactomundo
<genii> m1dnight_: Language, please
<m1dnight_> Weeper: It's a cheap shirt and the quality is awesome
<m1dnight_> sorry genii
<cfhowlett> "shirt"?  definitely not an ubuntu issue
<Scratchy> Hello everybody
<m1dnight_> "ubuntu wear", why not?
<Weeper> m1dnight :)
<cfhowlett> Weeper "no free shirt" but you can download the logo's and get it printed yourself.
<Scratchy> First time on Irssi through SSH :) Im a happy camper
<genii> Weeper: Why not just save some money and buy one from the Ubuntu Shop, or else have it made locally by a t-shirt printing company.
<Scratchy> kinda cool getting and giving all the support I need through IRC ... happy that it is still alive
<marrio> my game is running very bad  please help
<Weeper> does have worldwide delivery?
<m1dnight_> Weeper: I bought it from Belgium, so probably yes
<Pici> marrio: are you using Wine to play?
<marrio> yes
<m1dnight_> Weeper: the site (shop.canonical.com) says it is worlwide
<Pici> marrio: Look in the Wine appdb, and ask in #winehq
<marrio> on windows is running no prob and on ubuntu not
<cfhowlett> marrio your game is written for windows.  WINE only approximates windows.
<robynata> steam is good one
<cfhowlett> !wine > marrio
<ubottu> marrio, please see my private message
<marrio> the grafic card is running wery bad probably because is windows game
<cfhowlett> marrio ask in #winehq.  not an ubuntu problem
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<marrio> ok guys
<Weeper> m1dnight_  tell me something about quality t-shirt?
<cfhowlett> CREEEPEREXPLOSIV please stop.  a simple "hello"
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> hello
<m1dnight_> Weeper: the quality of the t-shirt is excellent. Its soft. So soft I want to cuddle it all day. (Seriously, very soft) and the print is very thick so it'll last a long time
<m1dnight_> worth its money twice or three times
<m1dnight_> period.
<m1dnight_> and you get to support ubuntu \o/
 * m1dnight_ is gonna shut up because he doesnt want to be told he's off-topic-ing again
<Weeper> m1dnight_ how musch cost shipping from shop.canonical.com?
<Weeper> i'm from Bosnia and Herzegovina
<robynata> :-S  my ubuntu verry smooth and beutifull
<robynata> never get problem from 14.04 alpha:-*
<m1dnight_> Weeper: Order your shirt and they will tell you on checkout before you pay. But just because I'm so nice I checked it out for you and it's 6 pounds (10 dollars perhaps?)
<ThePhantomPhreak> Weeper: Sorry you lost the football
<atul> hey any facebook chat application for ubuntu..plz except empathy
<Beldar> Weeper, It's ah beautiful tee shirt I'm sure however we are not assoc with canonical, but volunteers on ubuntu support. ;)
<bcvery> !pidgin | atul
<ubottu> atul: The Instant Messenger client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<one23> hello! i have a problem here. if you are kind. trying to make vncserver up and runing i followed a tutorial and give some commands in terminal. one of them, maybe this one: sudo apt-get install gnome-core gnome-session-fallback changed the whole interface, stuff like icons. i have 14. do you know how do i get back to default interface? i have the link to the tutorial
<atul> ubottu: thnks will
<archonel> hello, need some help i have a software in python which is supposed to open sockets but it seems its being limited to 1024
<archonel> i have set ulimit to 65k
<archonel> i see in "/proc/4695/" no more than 1024  folders
<archonel> anybody have an idea ?
<archonel> ulimit -n = 65535
<atul> dont know
<linuxuz3r> gparted doesnt support hfs?
<atul> ping www.google.com
<The0x539> you're doing it wrong
<reddit-sysadmin> >.>
<The0x539> 2001:4860:4860::8888
<archonel> anyone ?
<archonel> :)
<m1dnight_> archonel: not to be rue, but I found a few hits on SO using Google
<m1dnight_> there seems to be an OS limit imposed
<m1dnight_> "for linux: cat /proc/sys/fs/file-max"[1~
<archonel> m1dnight_, i know, i googled this 2 weeks and tried everything
<grodt> whats up fellers
<archonel> /proc/sys/fs/file-max = 2451228
<m1dnight_> strange
<m1dnight_> and ulimit -a?
<archonel> ulimit -n = 65535
<archonel> want me to paste -a ?
<Scratchy> So anybody from Cork ?
<atul> klshdwskd wu
<atul>  sdolsa
<atul> s
<atul> ds;
<atul> s
<atul> ;
<unopaste> atul you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<bcvery> !ot | Scratchy
<ubottu> Scratchy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<archonel> i used to use CentOS and switched to Ubuntu since i heard its better (faster) under load
<Beldar> linuxuz3r, This a windows or apple computer?
<archonel> but i got stuck here and everybody is on my case :(
<linuxuz3r> apple
<atul> ubuntu
<atul> _|_
<Monosol> Hey everyone. I've been trying to get my Realtek 8723BE wireless card to work with ubuntu. So far, it hasn't happened with any drivers I've tried.
<gas-sho> :/
<Beldar> !mac | linuxuz3r this should start you
<ubottu> linuxuz3r this should start you: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<archonel> besides limit and file-max what else can limit the nr of open files ?
<grodt> anyone here work with avionics
<atul> dfj
<atul> d '
<atul> d
<atul> ssl
<atul> sd
<atul> f' l
<unopaste> atul you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<m1dnight_> archonel: I'm not sure anymore.
<m1dnight_> Let me google a bit
<Beldar> grodt, Can you get to the actual issue?
<m1dnight_> archonel: so it is Python that gives you an error "too many open files" ?
<grodt> I wanted to know what would be the best way for a user to load files onto an ubuntu media server
<grodt> the easiest way
<holstein> grodt: depends..
<m1dnight_> something like ftp grodt ?
<archonel> m1dnight_, exactly
<holstein> grodt: locally with a filemanager, if possible would be fast.. ssh on a network.. depends on many factors
<m1dnight_> archonel: I'm not sure, but perhaps it's due to the user?
<m1dnight_> Have you tried running it as root?
<m1dnight_> (Im just guessing here..)
<archonel> no
<archonel> the user has the limit set to "65535"
<grodt> holstein: m1dnight_  hmm the user would be typically a 50-60 year old who would not be familiar with ssh
<m1dnight_> hahahaha
<m1dnight_> I mean user in terms of linux users
<grodt> its for owners of business jet aircraft
<holstein> 17:00 < archonel> hello, need some help i have a software in python which is supposed to open sockets but it seems its being limited to 1024 .. this is your question?
<m1dnight_> that's the one
<archonel> holstein, yes
<red45923> hi guys - looking for howto use mp3 files i have on my ubuntu box to make an audio cd that would play in a car etc something for a dumbo would be perfect :)
<holstein> grodt: the user will have to be "familiar" with whatever method you intend them to communicate with the server
<archonel> holstein, have any ideas ?
<Beldar> !brasero | red45923 an app
<holstein> archonel: sure. ask the creator/maintainer of the software
<Beldar> !info braseo | red45923
<ubottu> red45923: Package braseo does not exist in trusty
<red45923> ah cool I have brasero already - so that does the trick?
<holstein> grodt: why not just let them keep the files locally on the machine? whats the goal of the media server? i argue, introducing a server for that user may be overkill
<archonel> holstein, its a custom software developed in python, which gives an error "too many open files"
<Beldar> !info brasero
<ubottu> brasero (source: brasero): CD/DVD burning application for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.0-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 148 kB, installed size 1063 kB
<Beldar> red45923, ^^^^^
<holstein> archonel: sure.. ask the creators/maintainers for support for the applications
<archonel> holstein, they say its an OS limit, that is why i am asking here
<Beldar> red45923, heh, yeah you can burn cd's there
<m1dnight_> archonel: have you tried this: https://coderwall.com/p/ptq7rw
<archonel> holstein, like somehow ubuntu is limiting the user to 1024 files
<grodt> holstein: they have movies on laptop for exmaple, but want to load files on to media server so it can stream to wifi devices like phones and tablets
<red45923> thanks Beldar that is cool
<holstein> archonel: ubuntu is not preventing or limiting anything in python
<m1dnight_> (mind that the script is run as root, so that's what I meant earlier)
<holstein> archonel: are you meeting the requirements the creator has?
<holstein> grodt: they can stream them from the laptop as a server.. but, you will need to show them *some* method to put the files on a server, or stream them
<Beldar> red45923, I hit edit and turn off the md5sum check though, it saves time, at least on images.
<archonel> holstein, yes i am meeting the requirements,  but i se dint he pid folder for this app
<holstein> grodt: ssh is a viable option.. ftp.. or samba
<holstein> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<archonel> holstein, no more than 1024 files
<holstein> grodt: all of which have a learning curve
<grodt> cool beans thanks
<archonel> holstein, its like somehow ubuntu is limiting the nr of concurrent files to 1024
<holstein> 17:17 < archonel> holstein, yes i am meeting the requirements,  but i se dint he pid folder for this app - please try again with this sentence
<archonel> holstein, sorry, i went into the PID folder "/proc/4695/fd" and using ls -l | wc -l many times, i could not see a number bigger than 1024
<holstein> archonel: you can ask in a python community as well.. or a general linux or programming community
<archonel> holstein, i did and they blamed it on the operating system :) that is limiting the application form opening more than 1024 sockets
<Blaster> Is there any way to sync music from Ubuntu to iPhone?
<ThePhantomPhreak> archonel: They're correct, you need to set the limit higher
<Grefor> is there a tool that can visualise keymaps?
<Blaster> Why does it have to be so complicated to do so?  I don't want to jailbreak my phone to do that.
<holstein> archonel: test and confirm that it *is* limiting or not
<red45923> Beldar, thx for the tip
<Beldar> Blaster, Like a auto sync?
<archonel> ThePhantomPhreak, where can i increase the lints, i tried "/etc/security/limits.conf " and /proc/sys/fs/file-max
<archonel> am I missing something ?
<Beldar> red45923, np
<holstein> archonel: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7997012/python-asyncore-filedescriptor-out-of-range-in-select
<VRMac|Work> Does anyone here use optimus?
<ThePhantomPhreak> Blaster: Tried Banshee? http://banshee.fm/
<holstein> VRMac|Work: i have in the past.. i dont use that hardware anymore though
<Beldar> VRMac|Work, Address the actual issue for help. ;)
<Blaster> I just wanna get some new music on there.  Haven't been able to since I switched from Windows to Ubuntu.
<Blaster> Really missing iTunes.
<archonel> the programmers claims the software is using "Twisted."
<holstein> Blaster: nothing about ubuntu is preventing apple from making that process easy for you in ubuntu/linux
<VRMac|Work> Well, I'm trying to get some help at http://askubuntu.com/questions/484097/no-devices-found-when-trying-to-use-nvidia-gpu but the only guy delivering information is absolutely dense.
<Beldar> Blaster, you have not said what you have tried so we start here. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<holstein> Blaster: there are limitations you agreed to when purchasing the device.. i personally suggest trying to address this by sharing and sending information and date bewtween the iphone and your machine on the network
<KwaaiWolf> hey
<ThePhantomPhreak> Blaster: iPhone compatibility is best with OS X, I suggest purchasing a Mac. Apple products tend to play nicely together
<holstein> Blaster: i have used an ftp server on an ipad before to access data from whatever os i choose.. there are other applicaions, such as dropbox, that can do this for you, if you are comfortable using them
<archonel> holstein, we are using twisted already
<Blaster> I can access the data on the iPhone, it mounts like a drive, but when I drag music on there, it's not recognized.  You have to use iTunes or something to sync it properly.
<holstein> archonel: sure, friend.. just know that nothing in ubuntu is preventing you from running that application, and configuring your machine to use it, as you please
<holstein> Blaster: correct. thats the agreement you have entered with apple. that you will use itunes
<holstein> Blaster: they (apple) are free to release itunes for linux or whatever they choose.. but, they (apple) didnt promise you could use the iphone with linux/ubuntu.. you can find workarounds
<VRMac|Work> iPhones have never played nice with any GNU+Linux in my experience.
<holstein> Blaster: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<archonel> holstein, well technically that is not true, ulimit or /proc/sys/fs/file-max can limit the number of open files, my question was more like are there any other places where a no pen file limit could be enforce in Ubuntu ?
<Blaster> Half the time I plug my iPhone in, Ubuntu completely freezes :D
<holstein> archonel: technically, it *is* true.. you can configure your os as you please
<holstein> archonel: if you are editing the config as the creator intends, and its not working, it seems to me like the os is *not* the issue
<archonel> holstein, you are right :)
<Blaster> holstein, thanks for the link
<daftykins> Blaster: i would too if someone put an iPhone near me
<archonel> holstein, so there are just those 2 places where the OS could restrict me from opening more files ?
<blizzow> Does anyone else here have an intel 7260 wireless card and run 14.04?
<holstein> archonel: what would i do? ask the creator what os i am intended to use, and grab a live CD for that OS, and try and get to the bottom of what *exactly* the issue is.. from that situation, i feel i would learn to use the app with ubuntu
<holstein> archonel: ubuntu is *not* resctricting anything, friend
<daftykins> blizzow: tends to be better to just ask the actual question
<Blaster> daftykins, I guess you're allergic to superior hardware, and extremely intuitive software?
<holstein> archonel: it will depend on what the app is doing, and needs, as to how you will need to configure whatever OS you are using
<blizzow> I want to claw my eyes out because of the network stability issues I have with 14.04 and the 7260 card.
<daftykins> Blaster: oooooh dear. i'm not touching that convo with a bargepole
<Beldar> blizzow, No comment on what you have tried, peruse here while waiting, http://askubuntu.com/search?q=14.04+intel+7260+
<archonel> holstein, if i have the "ulimit -n set  to 1000" for user xxx running the app , that app will not opene more than 1000 sockets
<ThePhantomPhreak> Blaster: If you like Apple devices so much, why do you not just use OS X with your phone? Asking genuinely, as I mostly use it rather than Linux
<blizzow> daftykins: I've been pretty thorough with those threads.
<holstein> archonel: i understand that you are reading that from the developer, but you and i do not know that that is the only issue, friend
<archonel> holstein, the problem is that i have set it to 65k and still i can not get more than 1024 open files ( the app opens sockets to remote servers) and it seems i can not open more than 1024
<daftykins> blizzow: that wasn't me.
<Blaster> ThePhantomPhreak,  because I'm not really fond of OSX, I like iOS though.
 * Beldar chuckles
<holstein> archonel: why do you have it set to 65k?
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> hola
<archonel> holstein, a random MAX number 65535
<Beldar> !es | CREEEPEREXPLOSIV
<ubottu> CREEEPEREXPLOSIV: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<blizzow> Hence, I have come here to vent about ubuntu saying the intel 7260 wireless is certified hardware for 14.04 (an LTS no less) yet there are boatloads of people experiencing difficulty staying connected.
<holstein> archonel: dont set anything randomy.. configure *exactly* as the manufacturer intends
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> lla he vueltttttoooooooooooooo¡
<holstein> randomly*
<blizzow> As you can see, I just got f&&**** bounced ;)
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> hi
<Beldar> blizzow, Do not vent here, no emotion please, this is support not your therapist
<holstein> blizzow: could be intel might actually get involved.. have you tried?
<holstein> blizzow: the ubuntu certified setup doesnt mean the manufacturer has promised linux support.. its just that a few volunteers have tried to make sure we konw about the level of support
<archonel> holstein, in conclusion we want to open more than 1000 connections, and python gives us an error "too many open files" >> the developer said we should increase the Openfile limit in our OS, nothing specific
<holstein> archonel: ask themm for something specific
<holstein> archonel: nothing in ubuntu is preventing, nor, specifically able to arbitrarily facilitate support for that application
<holstein> archonel: ask *specifically* what you are intende to do to run the application they support.. unless they do not provide support for the application
<m1dnight_> archonel: Have you tried the script I linked you?
<Pici> holstein: actually Ubuntu Certified means that Canonical has actually tested that hardware and has certified that it works well on Ubuntu.
<Pici> holstein: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<holstein> Pici: then who is responsible? becuase there *is* breakage
<holstein> Pici: where should blizzow go for support?
<Monosol> Does anyone in the channel run the latest version with the Realtek8723BE card provided by Clevo/Lenovo?
<Pici> holstein: I don't know... /me checks
<Pici> holstein: although the cerfiication pages do say that 12.04 is the reference release they are testing against... I wonder if that has anything to do with the issues
<holstein> Pici: i'll PM you about it?
<Beldar> Monosol, https://www.google.com/search?q=Realtek+8723BE+ubuntu&hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&gbv=1&sa=X&as_q=&spell=1&ei=CRCfU8fjOZL5oAT0ioDQAg&ved=0CBEQBSgA  I see a bug and threads here.
<Pici> holstein: I'm poking some people about it...
<Beldar> seems to be 14.04 problem per askubuntu
<Pici> blizzow: Not sure if you saw above, but it looks like Ubuntu Certified hardware has been tested against 12.04, not 14.04.  I'm looking for clarification on how bugs for that should be filed though.
<Soapy> hi
<Soapy> Im running Ubuntu on a virtual box installation on findows
<Soapy> is there a way to tell if my root password is wrong?
<ThePhantomPhreak> Soapy: Yes, it won't let you login
<Pici> Soapy: There is no root password by default.
<Beldar> Soapy, root password or user password?
<Soapy> soap@Testapta:~$ su root
<Soapy> Password:
<Soapy> su: Authentication failure
<Soapy> is what i get with any attempted password
<Soapy> so that means the passsword is wrong?
<Pici> !root | Soapy
<ubottu> Soapy: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Beldar> Soapy, Try to post all in ine line please
<Beldar> one*
<blizzow> Pici, I did miss some of the above because I was getting disconnected from my wireless.  Strangely, when I google "7260 ubuntu certified" the third entry is a Luanchpad bug saying "no intel wireless 7260 suport on 12.04.03"
<holstein> blizzow: you did find a bug report?
<Soapy> ok thanks thats complicated it works though
<blizzow> holstein: I did tack onto another bug report already.
<holstein> blizzow: thats really the "Best" course of action.. if you can find a bug tracker at intel, i would use that as well.. as far upstream as possible.. even with debian if possible
<Beldar> Soapy, You want to be aware tat ubuntu is not designed to be run in root, it's not debian and others that do easily, you can mess up permissions....etc
<Beldar> that*
<blizzow> holstein: yeah... well pushing forth to the 3.14 kernel does not seem to have fixed my issue :(
<holstein> blizzow: may not.. though, following up with the bug reports would be the "best" way to get a patch, assuming one can be applied or is available..
<Soapy> ok thanks
<Beldar> Guest66217, you are root and your IP is showing, not a safe use
<Nixilus> yar
<Nixilus> quick question, I am using linux heavily for the first time really... when I download and build a program from source, is there a general convention on where programs are stored on linux(ubuntu in particular),... say var, /home/user, /etc/ ? just not sure as im relatively new to this
<Beldar> Nixilus, Not really, and be sure you are not building what may already be in the repos
<Nixilus> glibc for valgrind
<blizzow> holstein: I agree on the procedure, it's just extraordinarily disappointing to see such a busted LTS release with no real solution. :(
<Nixilus> ?
<Nixilus> for C debuging
<Nixilus> when you 'update' it should already update the repos right?
<Beldar> Nixilus, THe ones ticked on yes
<daftykins> blizzow: i like that a hardware issue leads you to blame the OS
<daftykins> not say, the component maker for their Linux drivers
<holstein> blizzow: sure. but, think of it like this.. the entire lts is *not* busted in any way.. its just that specific hardware (and other hardware, of course).. it could be that its just a revision of that hardware.. hardware suupport is challenging, and you were not promised linux support from intel
<Beldar> changing another's opinions when based on some core value is a waste of time
<Nixilus> Ok so I am planning to just have programs installed in my /home/user/ ... thats ok? also when you run apt-get update, that updates repos? repos are consolidated resource to install things via apt-get install right? so If what Im looking for is not in repos. to curl and compile something from source is just as easy as anything else? thanks in advance for the input
<cipher__> I added a new entry to sources.list for mongo, and specified version =2.6.1 when installing, yet my mongo shell version displays 2.4.8 every time (which is specified in the Packages file) ?
<daftykins> Nixilus: the whole point of a package manged OS is to get packages where possible, sometimes you may find PPAs instead for packages you want though, yes
<Nixilus> sorry for the detailed questions... i just dont want to be one of those ppl who just "use" ubuntu, I want to understand it better, especially because im trying to learn C... the hard way
<Beldar> Nixilus, Ubuntu has multiple repos, not one, some may be on or off in your sources.list
<cipher__> i purged and reinstalled
<daftykins> cipher__: if "apt-cache showpkg <package>" reports a specific version after "apt-get update", that's the version that'll go on. perhaps the priority order of your repos is wrong, or maybe the repo you added isn't right for your system.
<daftykins> cipher__: you're aware that edits to sources.list are considered in the order they appear in the file?
<Beldar> cipher__, ppa's and 3rd party repos and there apps are not supported here technically
<Nixilus> to your knowledge Is Valgrind and glibc (valgrind dependancy) in a repository? I want to make sure not just missing something >_<
<Pici> Nixilus: valgrind is definitely in the repositories
<cipher__> daftykins: "Provides: 2.6.2 2.6.1" etc
<Nixilus> damn
<Nixilus> sorry
<cipher__> it doesn't even list 2.4.8
<blizzow> holstein: and daftykins, I'm not blaming the lack of HW support.  I am also not saying the LTS distro is broken.  I am saying there is something busted in the ubuntu methodology of releasing an "LTS" that has such a major regression in it.
<Nixilus> im doing something wrong then
<Beldar> Nixilus, In your reasoning you have your horse following your cart.
<cipher__> Beldar: well, i prefer mid engines myself
<Beldar> cipher__, bicycle here
<daftykins> blizzow: right, which is a claim you can't support because you don't know where the issue lies?
<holstein> blizzow: but, the lts, and all other aspects of linux/ubuntu are open, and its open for the creators and vendors of the hardware to get involved and provide support.. which is what we are seeing more often.. at the end of the day, the creators didnt promise you linux support, so you must be comfortable providing it yourself
<cipher__> Actually, when i just installed (again), it showed 2.6.2 and 2.6.1 as installing
<cipher__> yet the shell is displaying 2.4.8
<daftykins> cipher__: likely it has installed under a slightly different name then
<blizzow> daftykins: I'm pretty sure I know the issue lies in the kernel/firmware choice the ubuntu devs made.
<daftykins> blizzow: firmware provided by intel you mean?
<blizzow> holstein: the certification process is not something that I as the end user hardware purchaser can take part in.
<Nixilus> so apt-cache showpkg valgrind     will allow me to search the repos for the right package then
<holstein> blizzow: when you bought that hardware, a company paid a group of professionals to test and provide support for a certain operating system.. when you decide to use a different, and unsupported operating system, you are taking that responsibility on
<invincea_> using crontab i want to just "visit" a url, would i do that? i have a script that needs to be run every few minutes
<Nixilus> got it
<Nixilus> cool
<invincea_> wget?
<Nixilus> must have mis-spelled it the first time
<Nixilus> >_<
<daftykins> invincea_: or curl
<iptable> invincea_, "just visit url"?
<Pici> Nixilus: just using apt-get install valgrind will install it, or use apt-cache search valgrind to look for packages that match that.
<Beldar> Nixilus, Open software sources and make sure you have the appropriate repos open.
<iptable> invincea_, use wget. wget http://www.google.co.uk/
<daftykins> Nixilus: you can always use graphical package managers too
<blizzow> daftykins: you mean the multiple working versions that exist at wireless.kernel.org?  Yes, the ubuntu dev and release team had the opportunity to test with and choose a functioning version before releasing an "LTS".
<holstein> blizzow: it can be a different revision as well.. which could have a different chipset.. the manufacturer would only need to release a different windows driver to support all the different revisions, and be compliant with the agreement they have
<daftykins> blizzow: that topic aside, since it seems we can't sway you from your inaccurate opinion on who to blame... it's interesting that that card should give trouble as i believe system76 sell laptops with 14.04 64-bit installed with that card
<Beldar> externalizing blame is a core value, it will not be changed here, stop helping them
<Blaster> Anyone know of a video card that supports 3 video outputs and is well supported by Ubuntu?
<iptable> blizzow, the features of your buggy card are well supported :P
<Nixilus> ho man, thanks for all the hlep, Ive used ubuntu ("plebily") in the past but never really took time to understand it or learn command definitions tried to learn C++ on Windows. A friend finally told me "No, Terabad! use linux and dont depend on IDEs.... he pointed me to http://c.learncodethehardway.org/book/ ... lol.. Im finally having to kick it up into a higher gear >_<
<philinux> SWAP - is there anything more up to date than this anywhere > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<Beldar> philinux, what is your end goal?
<daftykins> philinux: things in that regard don't change much
<holstein> blizzow: i like the system76 idea above.. i would think, assuming that *is* the exact hardware revision, they (system76) would respond to an email about the device
<iptable> blizzow, the card works, what is your exact problem? most people who complain about their wireless cards find at the end that the cards did not work well with their AP, changing the access point to another make/model resolves most people's issues (after hours of arguing that "it can't be that, works with my phone")
<philinux> Beldar;~  daftykins Most machines have much more ram and larger disks than in the faq. It's well out of date now
<blizzow> daftykins: you say I should blame intel, or the linux kernel devs for the LTS kernel and firmware choice when there are versions of the firmware and kernel that work fine?
<Beldar> <Beldar> philinux, what is your end goal?
<daftykins> blizzow: i really don't care who you blame, just as long as we don't have to hear about it in here.
<philinux> Beldar;~ to find up to date info
<Beldar> if you stop answering them they will go away or get quited or banned
<Beldar> quieted
<iptable> is ndiswrapper still under development?
<Beldar> philinux, Sounds like OCD swap is swap not much to really know to be honest.
<holstein> iptable: AFAIK
<iptable> intel 7260 with ndiswrapper then if problems otherwise
<philinux> Beldar;~ peeps ask me about swap. I refer them to the faq's and they say but I have 8 gig ram etc etc
<Beldar> philinux, 8 0r 1000 no difference in use
<philinux> Beldar;~ there is if its a small ssd and they want to hibernate etc etc
<Beldar> philinux, swappiness is probably the key here.
<iptable> philinux, do you want to support hibernation on your machine? Then your whole RAM needs to fit in swap + some space for stuff that gets swapped out normally if not used for a while. Rule of thumb would be 1.5xRAM. So for 8GB RAM 12GB SWAP should be fine.
<Beldar> philinux, well known equal to ram or slightly larger
<iptable> philinux, alternatively, if you want to use SWAP for hibernation only, turn swappiness down to 0 and have swap the size of RAM (+ a few bytes just in case)
<Beldar> iptable, 0 is not exactly correct
<blizzow> iptable: I'm using multiple cisco aironet 2600 series APs connected to a cisco wireless lan controller.  None of my connection issues happened until I upgraded to the latest version of ubuntu.  After the upgrade, I can't even connect to an airport express access point.
<tyrel_> hello
<iptable> Beldar, vm.swappiness = 0 	The kernel will swap only to avoid an out of memory condition
<lotuspsychje> tyrel_: welcome
<Beldar> i'ts not that exacting at that numerical value it will swap still
<tyrel_> mucking around in ubuntu, not sure what i'm doing
<iptable> blizzow, try ndiswrapper and report back.
<Beldar> iptable, If you read up on this 0 is never suggested is all.
<lotuspsychje> tyrel_: this is the right place for an ubuntu question :p
<iptable> Beldar, well, 0 works on my laptop perfect. 16GB of RAM, I don't care about swap. having said that hibernation takes so long, I don't do that either
<Beldar> iptable, Ah, works for you, cool, but do the research if you help here is all. ;)
<lotuspsychje> iptable: ive set swappiness on 10 (for my ssd)
<iptable> Beldar, researching and any OOM issues with swappiness are onloy quotes for 2.x kernels. none for 3.x where behaviour changed
<iptable> lotuspsychje, I don't have ssd. It's a laptop with 1 2TB HDD
<Beldar> mindless ego jousting geez
<iptable> Beldar, well I'm more than happy to never advise people to put it to 0 if you can give me a link for that.
<lotuspsychje> iptable: http://askubuntu.com/questions/103915/how-do-i-configure-swappiness
<iptable> lotuspsychje, so swappiness 10 is about 80-90% full RAM. Well, with 4GB of RAM I would probably consider that actually. With 16GB of RAM, if I run out of RAM, I am doing something wrong.
<theseb> help! I woke up this mornin and all my icons are numbered and there is a "t" on my trash can...what gives?
<theseb> is this preschool mode i just activated? :)
<iptable> theseb, uhm, as in the icons have small numbeers on them?
<Beldar> !details | theseb
<ubottu> theseb: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<theseb> iptable: YES!
<iptable> theseb, nice effect.
<lotuspsychje> iptable: i just tweak as much as i possibly can, on recommended settings so swappiness 10 works for me
<theseb> ubottu, Beldar, iptable: see http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2014-06-16_11_34_58-iUrS1Utd.png  ..is this a new "feature" ?
<ubottu> theseb: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ana_> Hey, can someone help me to get google chrome to autostart on initial boot?
<daftykins> lol
<daftykins> theseb: press left alt
<holstein> ana_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/459277/how-do-i-make-a-program-auto-start-everytime-i-log-in-in-ubuntu-14-04
<lotuspsychje> iptable: i also use, fstab ssd tweaks, quiet splash off,daily trim and preload
<theseb> daftykins: i pressed both....same :(
<iptable> theseb, apparently these are the icon numbers your press while holding "Super" to quickly open them
<holstein> theseb: have you logged out and back in?
<daftykins> oh it's super? *shrug* :D
<iptable> theseb, as to why the numbers actually show, must be a setting somewhere? tried turning it off and on again? ;)
<iptable> daftykins, windows/super/tux button. choose a name ;)
<theseb> holstein: i *did* clean my keyboard which entails pressing all keys haphhazardly...could that have hosed my desktop?
<daftykins> iptable: i meant versus 'alt' which i thought it was, yes i'd always refer to it as super to be platform agnostic
<holstein> theseb: yes. you should do that when the keyboard is unplugged
<holstein> theseb: you didnt "hose" anything.. you just asked for the functionality that is present.. have you rebooted? or logged out and back in?
<theseb> ok..i shall restart X win.....sec
<iptable> theseb, most likely yes. your "super" and other keys might be stuck. 1. unplug keyboard, 2. press all buttons firmly (but don't bang the keyboard). 3. plug it in, 4. reboot machine
<theseb> SUCCESS!!!
<theseb> thanks guys
<iptable> no probs :D
<theseb> new motto..."When in doubt...reboot it out"
<holstein> theseb: i think it should be, unplug the keyboard and other devices while cleaning..
<theseb> holstein: i put it in screen lock but that isn't sufficient
<iptable> and turn it off
<Beldar> theseb, I would shut down honestly
<iptable> theseb, one of your keys got stuck in "on" state in the buffer most likely
<ana_> @holstein I'm using xubuntu, didn't seem to help, I already tried going to session and startup and adding google chrome to the auto start list
<theseb> k thanks again
<holstein> ana_: http://xubuntugeek.blogspot.com/2011/12/add-application-to-xfcexubuntu-session.html
<theseb> Beldar: you mean you shut down the entire PC when cleaning the kb?
<iptable> ana_, in xubuntu "session and startup" does exactly that
<holstein> theseb: yes.. or unplug the device you are cleaning..
<theseb> i didn't realize random key presses could be soo......"dangerous"
<Beldar> theseb, Yes, and have your air can to make sure no moisture is in any contacts, just a safe use plan.
<iptable> theseb, this will be very relevant to you http://xkcd.com/237/
<holstein> theseb: or, just dont assume somehow a new feature or change has been pushed to the OS.. when you are doing something like that that you dont typically do on a regular basis
 * iptable goes for a dinner
<Beldar> theseb, We do not know how you are cleaning, for example I have alcohol wipes for glasses, safe to use with computer on, but a sprayed liquid I would shut down.
<theseb> iptable: that's funny
<theseb> Beldar: i spray a rag and wipe the wet rag on said kb
<holstein> theseb: thats what did it..
<Beldar> theseb, I would just do it the way it seems safe.
<lmat> vnc goes very slowly between an host and guest. How can I speed it up ?
<Beldar> I usually clean the screen and keyboard together and just spray lightly so I shut down
<skinux> How come Archiver GUI always extracts to a directory, but extracting via shell can put a bunch of files mixed up with unrelated files?
<lmat> In fact, it goes *much* faster between a remote computer (over internet) than it does between my host and my guest (vbox).
<blizzow> lmat: use a wired connection on the same LAN?
<lmat> blizzow: My two computers are in the same ... computer!!
<blizzow> lmat: oh, well then...
<lmat> blizzow: I have a vbox guest running Microsoft Windows, and he's the VNC client.
<lmat> blizzow: I can't imagine getting much faster than that ^_^
<ana_> iptable_, strange I went through session and startup already before to add chrome, which added the command "/home/ana/Desktop/chrome.desktop" but I restarted a few time and it won't auto start
<Beldar> ana_, use the bin on
<ana_> what's bin on?
<Beldar> ana_ in computer /user/bin use the browse in start up to navigate there
<lmat> ana_: he probably means "the bin one" ^_
<lmat> ana_: And he means  /usr/bin ^_^
<blizzow> lmat: Are you using NAT or bridged networking for your VM?
<lmat> blizzow: NAT probably.
<lmat> let's seee
<lmat> yup, nat, blizzow
<Beldar> lmat, I meant bin on, it is a brower on so to speak
<linuxuz3r> os es are so awesome
<blizzow> lmat: you may want to switch to bridged and let your VM directly on your network.
<blizzow> (if that's an option)
<lmat> Beldar: I stand corrected!
<lmat> blizzow: sure... there's no network though, the only communication is between host and guest (same computer) ^_^
<Beldar> lmat, Heh, not really an accurate description on my part, just figured it made sense. ;)
<holstein> lmat: try setting up the other scenario that you prefer.. emulate it more closely..
<lmat> holstein: I'm sorry, what do you mean ?
<Beldar> linuxuz3r, Do you have a support issue, that is what w do here?
<Beldar> we*
<holstein> lmat: i mean, if you are using vbox vnc server and some other client and its slow, but when you are on your network with other machines using "realvnc" and whatever else, and its faster.. setup the same servers and client that you seem to prefer and test the speed
<blizzow> lmat: I thought you just said that communication was faster between your host and a remote computer over the internet?  Which machine doesn't have a network?
<lmat> I see.
<blizzow> The VM or the Host?
<lmat> I was trying to simplify things, but it just made them more confusing. Here's the *whole* story ^_^
<lmat> My colleagues work using Windows (over Lync, etc.)
<lmat> I need to be able to share my screen (using Lync).
<lmat> I use ubuntu right now (14.04), and I have a Vbox Microsoft Windows 7 (running Lync)
<lmat> When they ask me to share my screen, I start up x11vnc on Ubuntu, and realvnc viewer on Microsoft Windows.
<lmat> I then share the realvnc viewer over Windows.
<lmat> There is a huge lag getting the graphical data from Ubuntu to Microsoft Windows even though they're on the same machine.
<lmat> However, once the data shows up properly on the Virtual machine, they see the data almost instantly.
<blizzow> lmat: like I said before, try bridged networking instead of NAT.
<holstein> lmat: i use something like nomachine
<lmat> blizzow: Why ? You're thinking that latency will reduce with bridged networking ?
<holstein> lmat: putting the unit on your network, using the bridged setup that blizzow is suggesting, will facilitate you doing the xame setup though
<daftykins> lmat: NAT = CPU overhead, bridged = simpler.
<daftykins> lmat: the problem is, this conversation is a lot more virtualbox support than it is ubuntu support
<blizzow> lmat: I think the TCP routing might also be getting a little munged.
<lmat> holstein: I'll take a look at nomachine.
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: virtualbox is an official ubuntu package, why not talk here?
<lmat> holstein: that doesn't look helpful ^_^
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: since the product has its' own channel that makes more sense, no 0o
<lmat> blizzow: You know what, Just for you, I'll use bridged.
<holstein> lmat: that?
<lmat> blizzow: I can't fathom more latency using Nat over virtualbox, than the number of NATs that happen between me and Minnesota, etc.!
<holstein> lmat: its actually quite a bit "faster" than vnc connections..
<reisio> virtualization is not a tool you should choose if you're concerned with performance :p
<lmat> reisio: aye :(
<reisio> holstein: what, spice?
<holstein> virtualization, nor vnc
<blizzow> reisio: tell that to Amazon AWS and any cloud provider.
<reisio> virtualization: convenient, but inferior
<holstein> reisio: i was suggesting nomachine, since its typically faster and more native feeling than VNC
<lmat> There are basically two VNC sessions going on at the same time. One moving data from host to VBOX, and one moving data from VBOX to internet.
<skinux> Does anyone use a small VM of Windows to run few apps that can't be reliably run under WINE?
<reisio> blizzow: mmm, well they're more focused on abstracted hardware
<lotuspsychje> !info nomachine
<ubottu> Package nomachine does not exist in trusty
<reisio> blizzow: than virtualized hardware
<reisio> holstein: ah :)
<lmat> holstein: I don't want anything native feeling :)  I simply want to play a video of what I'm doing on my machine. No interaction.
<holstein> lotuspsychje: freenx would be in the official repos
<reisio> lmat: I missed the beginning, whatcha want?
<lmat> skinux: yes.
<holstein> lmat: it will be up to you to determine if the suggestion meets your needs
<Zentoo> could you please test this URL, it's to simulate an audience on a web service: http://match-center.cdn.amisco.eu//Match/Match?guid=3D8DF9396CF429BF31B794826C400F06392852CA8ED8EB00963BDB822D18DA7A4C6D3A1721A90BA0F12AE374F971E2BF&codematch=ALMGN-PORTU-160614&language=en
<holstein> lmat: there may be other options that might be "faster" if you need no intereation..
<reisio> if you want to play a video from a remote machine, then just sshfs -o Ciphers=arcfour -o Compression=no, and play it as usual
<lmat> reisio: My coworkers use Microsoft Windows (Lync, office, etc.). I need to be able to share my desktop with them over Microsoft Lync.
<reisio> lync? :/
<reisio> either way, don't reinvent the wheel, just use a network share
<reisio> be it via ssh(fs), or cifs, or whatever
<blizzow> reisio: lmat is running a windows VM to connect to a vnc server session on his VM host.  He's having latency issues connecting from his VM to the host.
<reisio> blizzow: can't imagine why :p
<lmat> reisio: So, I created a virtual machine running Microsoft Windows 7 running Lync. When they ask me to share my desktop (like video, they want to see me interact with my machine, etc.),
<bwa> Hi
<reisio> bwa: ohai :)
<lotuspsychje> bwa: welcome
<reisio> lmat: ah...
<lmat> reisio: I start x11vnc on my Ubuntu host and vncviewer on Microsoft Windows. I then share the vnc viewer using Microsoft Lync.
<reisio> ah
<reisio> you may as well use rdp
<reisio> since it's Windows
<lmat> holstein: '"faster" if you need no interaction'  Yeah, that might be good ^_^
<Beldar> reisio, You have risen, Dr. Frankenstein fire yah up. ;)
<reisio> or citrix
<reisio> Beldar: fear my neck bolts
<Beldar> lol
<blizzow> reisio: then he'd have install xrdp  for linux on his vm host.  I don't know if nomachine or xrdp is more painful.
<reisio> s/f/ph,s/e/3,s/a/4
<reisio> no, you don't need the host at all
<bwa> exit
<reisio> the host is just the host
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> si muy lol
<reisio> all you need is rdp on the Windows install
<reisio> which it probably already has
<lotuspsychje> vnc and rdp are danger to use for safety, but thats offtopic
<reisio> lotuspsychje: as is Windows :p
<daftykins> nothing wrong with RDP.
<lotuspsychje> reisio: agree :p
<lmat> reisio: So I need the Microsoft Windows machine to view the Ubuntu desktop.
<reisio> there's lots wrong with rdp, but since he's already doing it wrong (windows, and virtualized), it's no more wrong :p
<reisio> lmat: you need to share the host as well?
<reisio> the host's screen
<lmat> reisio: Can I create an RDP (mstsc, right ?) server on ubuntu?
<holstein> lmat: the suggestions reisio are making are what i would be testing
<blizzow> reisio: how would you suggest his VM connect back to his x11 session on the host?
<lmat> reisio: no, no interaction from others.
<holstein> !rdp
<reisio> lmat: you can, but I'd need a good reason to, myself :p
<lmat> reisio: They just want to watch me use my (ubuntu) computer over lync.
<lmat> reisio: You're suggesting it, right ?
<reisio> blizzow: I wouldn't ordinarily suggest that be done at all :p
<reisio> lmat: ooooh
<reisio> lmat: if you want one-click viewing, then use citrix or teamviewer
<reisio> lmat: forget this VM guest nonsense
<reisio> don't need lync for that
<lmat> reisio: I can't insist they stop using Microsoft Lync.
<reisio> you don't need to
<reisio> citrix works with a simple website link
<lotuspsychje> reisio: i also would go for 1 time teamviewer, then uninstall again if you dont need anymore :p
<lmat> reisio: I can't insist they use anything else, either ^_^
<reisio> they don't need to "install" anything in the traditional sense, which is probably all they're concerned with
<reisio> lmat: they're already using browsers
<reisio> teamviewer doesn't even need to be installed in the traditional sense, either
<reisio> nor citrix
<lmat> reisio: I really think they won't think it's acceptable if they have to use something else...
<reisio> lmat: why on earth? :p
<lmat> reisio: team viewer is only gratis for non-business purposes.
<lmat> reisio: yes. why on earth is right.
<holstein> lmat: you can test with it..
<reisio> lmat: some things are simply not worth doing :)
<lmat> reisio: These people can't imagine why on earth anyone would not use Microsoft Windows.
<lmat> reisio: So I should quit? ^_^
<blizzow> reisio: lmat needs to share his desktop to coworkers via lync.  teamviewer has some stupid time limits on sharing in the gratis version last time I checked.
<reisio> well I think citrix is gratis on a general fremium approach
<reisio> so try that
<reisio> blizzow: nah
<lmat> reisio: I'm quite sure they won't use citrix.
<reisio> lmat: it's the same as going to a website and clicking 'yes'
<lmat> reisio: They don't want to have to do anything. They want to just sit there, and bam, my screen shows up.
<blizzow> plus asking all his teammates to switch tools to share desktops with him is kind of a reach.
<reisio> yes, well, that is not a quality you should cater to :p
<reisio> anyways
<lmat> reisio: If I were running things, they would be different. It makes me want to cry.
<reisio> you want to share ubuntu host from windows guest, via ms lync
<lmat> reisio: yup :'(
<reisio> don't frown on the internet, 'cept in #littlegirls :)
<lmat> I gotta go get a phone charger from home :-/
<reisio> that's always going to be laggy, hrmm
<lmat> reisio: I'll read everything when I get back if you think of anything ^_^
<lmat> reisio: I wouldn't have thought so!  It takes like 5 seconds (or more!) to update the screen!
<reisio> lmat: I haven't tested nx, but it'd probably be between that and xrdp
<reisio> vnc most likely not
<blizzow> lmat, what network card are you using in virtualbox?
<lmat> blizzow: NAT. Does that answer the question ?
<reisio> actually, I think the best way would be, again without any VM
<blizzow> lmat, no, that does not.  That's the type of networking.  and as I suggested, you should probably try bridged.
<reisio> just screencast and stream your desktop
<reisio> via a web server
<reisio> all they need is a browser or media player
<lmat> So I'm looking for the fastest way to get a video feed of my desktop to a Microsoft Windows Virtual machine :(
<lmat> I would have thought this would be blazing fast since it's not even leaving my machine!!
<holstein> lmat: teamviewer has nice "in browser" options
<blizzow> lmat: There are also options for network card type, EG: intel/amd pcnet/...
<reisio> lmat: http://www.google.com/search?q=how%20to%20screencast%20live
<lmat> blizzow: It says "intel PRO/1000 MT Desktop"
<reisio> they won't care if you link them to a website with no clicks required
<blizzow> lmat, try the virtio-net driver.
<reisio> they might even be impressed
<mirko> is it intended that i don't see any wired connection options within the nm-menu anymore?
<blizzow> lmat: and like I said, try Bridged and get the VM on the same network segment as your HOST and clients!
<mirko> wired connections are listed in the connection-manager and plugging a cable in triggers an dhcp-client
<reisio> mirko: you have a wire connected?
<reisio> ah
<mirko> however how do i now manage profiles with static settings?
<mirko> i'm in environments where there's no dhcp
<mirko> even my wired connection profiles from the previous ubuntu version are listed in the connection 5~manager
<mirko> however i don't know to to activate/use them
<lmat> blizzow: okay, changed network card driver
<reisio> mirko: might check irc.gnome.org for an nm channel
<lmat> blizzow: You know... with NAT, I shouldn't be able to communicate client-to-HOST.
<mirko> reisio: thanks.. will try my best there
<lmat> blizzow: I bet I *was* going over the internet with the stupid VNC data!
<blizzow> lmat, what are the IP addresses of both the VM and the host?
<reisio> mirko: not that you need to leave here, just FYI :)
<mirko> reisio: won't :)
<lmat> blizzow: I should have two adapters: one NAT, and one host-only for VNC.
<reisio> lmat: doesn't matter, it's not worth doing :D
<lmat> okay, gotta go get the phone charger! I'll be back in less than an hour :(
<reisio> and VNC _will_ be slower than other solutions
<reisio> it's all images
<reisio> only way to make it similarly fast is to reduce quality
<reisio> or make a huge buffer, defeating the purpose
<reisio> ffmpeg + web server, that's the ticket :)
<lotuspsychje> whats the unity log name again to see what lagging on unity start?
<reisio> lotuspsychje: find /var/log/ -iname '*unity*'
<reisio> lmat: this looks like a decent jumping off point: http://www.howtoforge.com/streaming-your-desktop-with-audio-and-webcam-overlay-in-a-browser-using-ffmpeg-crtmpserver-and-flowplayer
<joaquinx> #list
<reisio> lmat: if you give it a go and have any trouble give a holler, I'm familiar with most of the bits (ffmpeg, flowplayer), just not the combination in this particular manner :)
<Dave77> r there ever going to be games that run on linux I can buy in the shop?
<lotuspsychje> reisio: /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log was what i was looking for tnx
<reisio> Dave77: already are
<Dave77> I want GTA5 etc
<lotuspsychje> !steam | Dave77
<ubottu> Dave77: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<Dave77> thats where it falls down.. a 50GB download
<reisio> Dave77: what platforms is gta5 for?
<blizzow> lmat, did switching to the virtio driver with bridged networking change performance significantly?
<reisio> Dave77: not wanting to download something doesn't mean it doesn't work :p
<Dave77> I would happily use linux for desktop if everything worked...
<reisio> Dave77: everything does
<reisio> so be happy ;)
<Dave77> I want to blindscan DVB-S2 with GUI on linux
<Dave77> no app.. etc..
<lotuspsychje> Dave77: playonlinux, wine, appdb
<reisio> Dave77: was probably invented on Unix
<reisio> like most things :p
<Dave77> I want a decent DVB TV viewer app for linux.. no good app
<Dave77> Also would be nice if software was in binary for ARM.. instead of expecting user to compile
<reisio> Dave77: it is
<reisio> an app for tv tuning?
<reisio> it's the 21st century man :p
<reisio> stream it from the net
<Dave77> not all channels can be streamed from the net
<lucas_2014> hola buenas
<lucas_2014> upstart: amd64 conflicts with sysvinit:amd64
<lucas_2014> que significa eso
<lucas_2014> tengo que remover upsatart?
<Beldar> !es | lucas_2014
<ubottu> lucas_2014: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<lucas_2014> sorry
<reisio> Dave77: sure they can
<lucas_2014> what is it ? upstart: amd64 conflicts with sysvinit:amd64
<linuxuz3r> how do i turn on swap file in ubuntu
<reisio> linuxuz3r: swapon -s
<Beldar> !pt | ucas_2014
<ubottu> ucas_2014: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<guideX> hey question.. "This kernel requires a x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU. Unable to boot - please use a kernel appripriate for your CPU."
<Amy_Lu_Who> is there an application in the software center that allows one to sync and use google play store apps from their desktop?
<genii> lucas_2014: It means Ubuntu can use Upstart, OR it can use SysVInit, but not both at the same time. You should choose to use Upstart as the default.
<guideX> I see it wants a 64bit cpu, but then, this is a virtual box vm,and the cpu is 64bit
<reisio> Amy_Lu_Who: not exactly
<reisio> Amy_Lu_Who: you want to use google play apps on your desktop computer?
<Amy_Lu_Who> I know there used to be one for Apple Iphonesd
<reisio> guideX: I think it's saying you can have sysvinit or upstart, but not both
<Dave77> reiso: there are region blocks on some TV channels. just tried now.. says streaming not possible
<reisio> guideX: which makes sense
<reisio> Amy_Lu_Who: yes, there are emulators for both Android and iOS
<guideX> oh hmm
<reisio> Amy_Lu_Who: but it's not worth it unless you're going to develop something and make cash or glory, IMO :p
<guideX> in virtual box, how do I fix? I don't seem to have a 64bit cpu option
<Amy_Lu_Who> reisio, i want to be able to play a silly game with full screen.
<Dave77> reisio: seriously there must be like 20 different apps for windows and nothing on linux
<reisio> guideX: what's the host OS?
<guideX> win7 64bit
<reisio> Amy_Lu_Who: which game? :)
<guideX> pro
<reisio> Dave77: that usually means there's one obvious mega-superior app for linux
<grodt> tekken 1
<reisio> Dave77: nad you simply don't know its name yet :)
<lotuspsychje> Amy_Lu_Who: why dont you switch to ubuntu-touch  and play game from there :p
<reisio> and*
<reisio> lotuspsychje: won't change anything :p
<Amy_Lu_Who> reisio, *emabrassed* Game of War
<guideX> in the system area, it says 64bit os
<reisio> guideX: intel?
<guideX> yeah
<guideX> i7
<reisio> Amy_Lu_Who: link?
<reisio> guideX: oh i7
<guideX> wait.. amd phenom x6 1090t cpu 3.20 ghz
<reisio> guideX: ah...
<guideX> to be exact
<reisio> guideX: phenom, that's a fancy one
<reisio> I bet it has amd-v
<reisio> but you could check with cpu-z to be sure
<Amy_Lu_Who> reisio, ???
<Dave77> reisio: only app I saw was kaffine but GUI was very basic.
<guideX> hmm
<reisio> Amy_Lu_Who: to the game site, so I'm sure what you're talking about
<reisio> Dave77: what do you want the gui to have?
<guideX> so basically virtualbox isn't exposing my vt, think this is more of a vbox issue?
<Amy_Lu_Who> lotuspsychje, what is ubuntu-touch??
<reisio> guideX: dunno, again the sysvinit vs upstart thing is likely unrelated to arch, host, guest, or otherwise
<lotuspsychje> !touch | Amy_Lu_Who
<ubottu> Amy_Lu_Who: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<reisio> Amy_Lu_Who: nothing that will help you
<kastan> my wifi connection seems to stop working after long sessions and i have to reboot it to get it to work again any ideas?
<guideX> hmm weird
<reisio> kastan: get a better router
<Dave77> resio: some that resembles progdvb or mytheatre but for linux
<guideX> with ubuntu, does 64 bit vs 32 make a big diff?
<kastan> reisio: the router is fine my other devices are working great just my wifi on my computer seems to get flacky after long sessions
<Amy_Lu_Who> reisio, alrighty thank you.
<reisio> kastan: on your laptop?
<kastan> reisio yup
<reisio> and if you connect fewer devices?
<kastan> it doesn't help i think it might be a driver problem
<reisio> could be
<kastan> reiso ill see what i can figure out thank you :)
<louis__> salut
<skinux> Any specific reason why Ubuntu requires Python 2.7 as default and not 3.0?
<zmbmartin> If I add an export to /etc/profile do I need to restart for everything to take that into consideration?
<reisio> zmbmartin: everything being?
<reisio> skinux: python 3 is not backwards compatible with 2.7
<reisio> skinux: many things have not yet been ported
<reisio> all in good time
<skinux> Well, 2.7 is still pretty supported, so it's understandable why porting hasn't happened yet.
<skinux> I simply have a thing about preferring to use latest versions of everything.
<zmbmartin> reisio: I tried installing a newer version of imagemagick 6.8.9 by building it myself.
<ahmedsakr> hi
<ahmedsakr> i am here now . it is first time i be here
<reisio> zmbmartin: gj
<gru_> is this the correct syntax from local? "scp file name@ipaddy(HOST):path/file
<ahmedsakr> i hope i find a good friend here
<zmbmartin> reisio: The problem is my server nodejs/gm(graphics-magick) isn't finding the imagemagick libraries
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> hi
<ahmedsakr> hi
<reisio> zmbmartin: just 'export'
<ahmedsakr> my name is Ahmed
<reisio> zmbmartin: or put in ~/.bashrc, source ~/.bashrc
<reisio> ahmedsakr: hi
<reisio> CREEEPEREXPLOSIV: hi
<reisio> gru_: local to remote, sure
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> hello
<ahmedsakr> hi
<gru_> thnx
<reisio> gru_: or mkdir foo; sshfs user@remote:path foo && rsync -av bar foo/
<skinux> Oh, if anyone currently in here was here when I was trying to fix my disk space issue, I resolved it. Instead of merging two partitions, I simply installed Ubuntu onto the second partition and copied files over.
<reisio> skinux: :p
<reisio> skinux: you can actually copy an entire ubuntu installation without reinstalling it, FFR
<reisio> especially simple when using on the very same hardware
<zmbmartin> reisio: That still doesn't work
<skinux> reisio: Yeah, but it would have taken probably several DVDs to make a system image to copy with.
<reisio> zmbmartin: "doesn't work" is meaningless, got an error message? :)
<reisio> skinux: no no :)
<reisio> skinux: boot a live OS, cp/rsync/etc.
<reisio> you can even do it from a running system in a pinch
<reisio> again, just FFR
<arosen> Hi, i'm hitting this odd issue on ubuntu-12.04 when I login via gnome i get kicked out right way.
<arosen> I can login fine via the virtual terminal though
<arosen> any ideas?
<zmbmartin> reisio: Same error -> identify: error while loading shared libraries: libMagickCore-6.Q16.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<GuppyMan> As ubuntu-help is invite only, is this the place to ask a question? Or would someone direct me to the correct irc.
<Megabyte> Hi, guys
<Megabyte> I do have a question
<Megabyte> But it's about Creative Commons licensing
<starbuck> hi, what is the rename command regex pattern to change a file from S01.01.srt to S01E01.srt?
<Megabyte> Would anyone be able to answer this?
<GuppyMan> Which version of creative commons?
<Megabyte> Guppy, 3.0
<reisio> GuppyMan: publici domain
<Megabyte> Guppy, The question is: can I use a proprietary tool to create content derived based on CC?
<reisio> if you don't care, don't care all the way
<reisio> gray areas are for goobers
<GuppyMan> I'm not sure, not up to date, perhaps someone else knows?
<linuxuz3r> how do i recover grub installation
<reisio> !boot-repair
 * reisio yawns
<Megabyte> Guppy, LateX is a really nice tool, but I'm not keen to deal with its overcomplexity
<Megabyte> Guppy, And libreoffice keeps deleting my page styling
<reisio> linuxuz3r: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Megabyte> Guppy, There's a section that has page number and another that does not
<reisio> Megabyte: that related to cc somehow? :p
<Megabyte> reisio, yes.
<Megabyte> reisio, Think a little: if I'm free to get CC work and "remix" it and distribute it as my own, AS LONG AS I give the original docs back upon request...
<bprompt> Megabyte:    how does LaTex factor in again?
<Megabyte> reisio, doesn't that pose a legal issue?
<Megabyte> bprompt, the original document was typeset in LaTeX
<Megabyte> bprompt, Badly typeset, but that's another story...
<Megabyte> bprompt, I just think, based on what I already used, that LibreOffice is not a serious tool for long publishing. Randomly deleting page number sections is not something very nice.
<Megabyte> bprompt, So the only free tool that would be a choice would be a TeX derivative
<Joshun> hi
<bprompt> Megabyte:     so.. you want to use a "creative commons" content... and distribute it with your branding?
<reisio> Megabyte: it's as serious as other things
<reisio> but depending on what you mean by 'publishing'
<Joshun> anyone know why the chromium/google chrome menus look so ugly?
<reisio> you might prefer scribus
<Megabyte> bprompt, It would fall under remixing, because I wouldn't just redistribute it
<bprompt> Megabyte:     well... you see, dunno what you're doing... works for me well enough
<Joshun> the widget set has become very inconsistent
<Megabyte> bprompt, It has entirely new content mixed to it, too
<reisio> Joshun: chrome or chromium?
<Megabyte> reisio, No ligature support, and it feels a bit akward
<Joshun> reisiso: both, the changes made in chromium seem to have become merged into the current chrome version
<Megabyte> *awkward
<Joshun> ^I mean reisio
<Megabyte> reision, to be more precise, it does have ligature support, but you have to hack it into the project file
<Megabyte> reision, you cannot fine-tune the open-type features you want, though
<Megabyte> reision, LibreOffice has graphite, but it stopped working after 4.0
<reisio> Joshun: sounds like your GTK+ or Qt is broken
<reisio> Megabyte: which features do you want to tune?
<Megabyte> reision, ligatures and choosing between monospaced and old-style numbering would be one example
<Megabyte> reision, another is kerning
<bprompt> Megabyte:   so.... you want to use edit the Latex document which has a "creative commons" license.... and you want to modify but not redistribute or rebrand it...  I don't see the liability issue.... sounds more like is for personal use?
<Megabyte> bprompt, No, it is for commercial use
<fxn> I have a package that I did not install explicitly, is there a way to know which package was a dependency of?
<Joshun> reisio: unlikely, occurs on two different installs
<bprompt> Megabyte:     I don't think there's a #ubuntu-legalese channel =)
<Megabyte> bprompt, It's basically Ubuntu's quick-start guide. I'm translating it to Portuguese and updating it to include relevant information pertaining to 14.04 LTS
<reisio> fxn: https://www.google.com/search?q=debian%20query%20reverse%20deps
<Megabyte> bprompt, Going to #ubuntu-br, I also learned that the lead chanel admin and translator passed away last year
<reisio> Joshun: if you say so
<guideX> is there a way to speed up the ubuntu ui/unity?
<Megabyte> bprompt, Cystic fibrosis
<guideX> maybe by turning off the animations?
<Megabyte> bprompt, Which is why the Brazilian Portuguese translation is stuck at 12.04
<guideX> i'm experiencing 30 second delays
<Joshun> the weird thing is it seems to act independently of the window manager
<fxn> reisio: thanks
<Megabyte> bprompt, Since this project takes a bit of time (like updating "Mac OS X" to "OS X," due to naming scheme,) I think it's fair I distribute a paid version of it
<reisio> Joshun: well, they are horribly authored applications :)
<Megabyte> bprompt, I was thinking of R$ 20 ($10) for a 150 page guide, black and white
<reisio> Megabyte: it's fair if you require money to survive :p
<Megabyte> reisio, thanks for supporting me, reisio :)
<Megabyte> reisio, Amazon has a self-publishing program, I suppose, so it would be cheap for me to go self-publishing
<Megabyte> reisio, I'd have to calculate the price more precisely, but I want to set it as fair as possible
<Megabyte> reision, it pains me to see the #ubuntu-br (Brazilian) channel is a bit neglected too
<reisio> neglect is painful
<reisio> Megabyte: r-e-i-TABkey
<Megabyte> reision, I've disabled it on purpose :)
<Megabyte> reisio, (Sorry)
<Megabyte> reisio, I disabled it because I was miscompleting other people's names
<reisio> why? :/
<reisio> Megabyte: go into prefs and set it to last-spoke order
<reisio> hexchat's default is poor
<Megabyte> reisio, ah, thanks :)
<mickep> Hi, I just installed 14.04 on a new machine, and I got "skippings and crackings" when playing sound (music/video). I have tried the tsched=0 option in /etc/pulse/default.pa and also changing speex-float-0 to speex-float-1 (or 10) in /etc/pulse/daemon.conf. Any other ideas? The soundcard seems to be of intel type.
<reisio> it's set to alphabetical or something
<reisio> last-spoke is better
<reisio> closer to irssi's, which is probably the best
<reisio> mickep: you try lowering PCM?
<mickep> reisio: yes
<Megabyte> reisio, there's not an order there
<guideX> any idea how to speed up the unity ui? it takes 20-30 seconds to do most things
<Megabyte> reisio, I'm using hexchat, too
<reisio> mickep: does it manifest when using 'aplay' directly?
<Megabyte> reisio, Which is a nice fork backed up by Google
<muoni> nice community (=
<Doxin> is there some way to have a script run if a certain service stopped working?
<mickep> reisio: never tried, hold on.
<GuppyMan> guideX: what are your hardware specs?
<bprompt> guideX:    get an SSD, that should
<Megabyte> reisio, Is there a text way to set this up?
<reisio> Megabyte: I know, it should still have last-spoke as an option; the hexchat devs are goobers, but hopefully not that much
<reisio> Megabyte: yeah.... min
<guideX> AMD Phenom II X6 1090T 3.20 ghz, nvidia gforce gt610 2gb ram, virtualbox
<mickep> reisio: aplay sounds even worse (it also continues for some seconds after I close it with ctrl-c)
<guideX> 8 gb ram
<kingbeowolf> anyone know a good conky script that displays system temps?
<mickep> reisio: In, for example, spotify I can hear the songs. In aplay I heard only noise.
<guideX> I also had this problem with 12.10
<reisio> Megabyte: /set completion_sort
<reisio> Megabyte: /set completion_sort on
<GuppyMan> guideX: Has it been fine with previous versions then?
<reisio> something like that
<guideX> nope
<reisio> Megabyte: #hexchat would know for sure
<guideX> I usually use xfce, but it's slow
<GuppyMan> guideX: May be virtual box.
<reisio> mickep: sounds like parts of your system are configured to use pulse and parts aren't
<GuppyMan> guideX: Do you run other OSes in VB?
<guideX> yeah
<GuppyMan> guideX: And they work fine right?
<guideX> they have worked good, it's only with ubuntu 9 and up
<GuppyMan> guideX: Interesting...
<guideX> the ui has too many animations
<mickep> reisio: Hm, it is a clean install, but with the home dir from previous installation. Are there any files in my home directory that I can remove?
<guideX> is there a way to turn them off
<Megabyte> reisio, strange... completion_sort is always set to 0
<guideX> also how do I scroll? the scrollbars are missing
<GuppyMan> guideX: Now that is strange..
<matrix3000> hey guys
<guideX> I see a scrollbar appear if I move the mouse near the right side, but when I click it disappears
<guideX> I obviously don't know how to use heh
<guideX> is there a way to go back to regular scrollbars?
<matrix3000> need some help here, trying to lock down only a specific user to be able to login from a specific host, but don't care about other users
<reisio> Megabyte: 1 then
<GuppyMan> guideX: Do you have compiz eneabled?
<matrix3000> I know I need to edit the sshd_config, but not sure what to use
<matrix3000> cause I don't want to limit all the other users on the system
<guideX> GuppyMan: I went with default install, I haven't changed anything
<guideX> not sure about compwiz
<reisio> matrix3000: #openssh
<GuppyMan> guideX: Go to system settings
<guideX> ok 1 second.. or 30
<GuppyMan> Drat can't remember where compiz is...
<GuppyMan> one sec
<guideX> ok system settings is open
<mickep> reisio: I'll add another user and try if sounds work for that one.
<GuppyMan> actually, scratch that go to system monitor
<GuppyMan> guideX: lets see what's eating your resources
<GuppyMan> guideX: In system monitor
<guideX> GuppyMan: another problem is, I can't find anything.. there used to be a menu in gnome with all my stuff, now I can't even find the terminal I'm bhaveing a hard time finding most things
<DrGrov> Hi everyone. Is anyone using modelines in xorg.conf on 14.04 with a nVidia graphics card?
<GuppyMan> guideX: So do you have the unity bar?
<guideX> well yeah but it's useless, I have to wait 30 seconds per letrter
<guideX> the animations are killing me
<mickep> reisio: OK, noise is still there with a new user.
<guideX> is there some alternate way to get to the terminal
<GuppyMan> guideX: Ok, do Ctrl + Alt + T
<GuppyMan> guideX: This will open a terminal
<guideX> ah ok
<reisio> DrGrov: probably someone is :p
<GuppyMan> guideX: type gnome-system-monitor
<GuppyMan> guideX: And click on Processes
<reisio> mickep: what's making the skips in ordinary usage, again? (not aplay)
<fbdystang> Hi, my verizon wireless dongle stopped working a few months ago from some update to network manager. Is there a way to revert back to a previous version of ubuntu that did work? I am on 14.04, Thanks!
<mickep> reisio: spotify, youtube (flash/html5?). That is what I've tried.
<guideX> hmm most things aren't using the cpu, xorg is using 73 mb of ram
<GuppyMan> guideX: Sort by cpu, and if nothing is using a lot of CPU, sort by memory.
<reisio> mickep: didn't you say spotify worked?
<guideX> max cpu use is <10%
<reisio> yes you did
<reisio> mickep: what's making __**the skips**__ in ordinary usage, again? (not aplay)
<mickep> That must have been a typo, sorry.
<reisio> (not spotify)
<reisio> okay...
<reisio> so everything is making skips?
<mickep> no application is working
<reisio> okay
<GuppyMan> guideX: Try sort by memory.
<guideX> max memory use is xorg, 73mb
<JuJuBee> How do I import an m3u playlist into Rhythmbox?
<reisio> JuJuBee: ctrl+o?
<guideX> my system appears to be doing very little atm
<mickep> reisio: What I meant above, is that in spotify I hear the songs (together with the noise), while in aplay I heard noise only.
<Beldar> fbdystang, You can pin apps, not sure this is your best option you might address getting it to work as is with the channel.
<reisio> cp foo.m3u bar.pls && rhythmbox bar.pls ?
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa                hayyyyyyyyy aaaaaaaaallllllllllllllllgieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnnnnnn eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeespañolllllllllllllllllll porraquiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
<guideX> still EXTREMELY slow, it's like trying to run winvista on a 386 or something
<reisio> mickep: k
<JuJuBee> reisio: doesn't do anything
<guideX> I think it's all these animations, they're just overused, is there a way to disable them?
<reisio> JuJuBee: pls?
<Istalantar> hi, today i learned who to get rid of passwords in pdf files with the command 'qpdf'. my question now is, what would i need to do to 'decrypt' several pdfs at once?
<fbdystang> Beldar, what do you mean by pin apps? link?
<reisio> guideX: in what?
<JuJuBee> reisio: no m3u  exported from Banshee
<guideX> reisio: unity
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> aadios¡¡
<reisio> Istalantar: most Unix PDF viewers don't care about encryption at all
<Beldar> !info pin | fbdystang
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> sigo aquiiiiiiii
<ubottu> fbdystang: Package pin does not exist in trusty
<guideX> unity animations lock my pc for 30 seconds at a time
<Artemis3> !es | CREEEPEREXPLOSIV
<ubottu> CREEEPEREXPLOSIV: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<reisio> that is, most PDF encryption is merely password protection, which is not encryption :p
<Istalantar> reisio: i want to use the pds on windows and my tablet too
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> me estoyyyyy iendooo
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> mmmmme
<reisio> Istalantar: probably just use gs to re-convert them to pdf
<fbdystang> Beldar: yeah doesn't look like it exists :(
<reisio> Istalantar: likely any Unix util to re-author them will remove any password protection
<gas-sho> desconocido soy
<bprompt> guideX:     depending on usage... you could, if you do not use/need 32bit color...you can lower it to 16bit... that'd remove gpu workload
<Beldar> fbdystang, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<GuppyMan> guideX: Looks like Unity 2D was disabled in recent versions.
<cheater> hi
<guideX> hmm ok
<Beldar> fbdystang, It's not a app
<GuppyMan> guideX: Seems like a switch to Kubuntu is recommended by some.
<guideX> maybe I should put xfce or something on here
<guideX> seems like unity is just too slow still
<guideX> I had this same problem in 12.1-0
<The0x539> KDE is amazing
<GuppyMan> guideX: Yes, unity didn't play nice with my GTX 560 either.
<holstein> guideX: its more likey a lack of 3d support for your device
<reisio> cheater: ohio
<cheater> i've been doing do-release-upgrade and it was on the "setting up packages" step and it asked me what to do about a config file. i chose to start an interactive shell, during which i pressed ctrl-c. apparently that killed the whole process and it stopped setting up packages. how do i resume this? i'm afraid if i do anything at all my pc will not even boot up anymore.
<guideX> holstein: just a gt610, nothing out of the ordinary
<holstein> guideX: there are DE's that dont use 3d.. xfce, lxde..
<Istalantar> reisio: so you are saying, when i open the pdf once with a unix util the password will also be gone when i upen the file on windows?
<holstein> guideX: "ordinary" doesnt matter.. either you have support in linux, or not
<guideX> *shrug, ok
<GuppyMan> guideX: I agree a lightweight interface is a good idea.
<reisio> Istalantar: no, but if you regenerate it with a Unix util, the password will likely be obliterated
<GuppyMan> guideX: Xubuntu, Lubuntu, etc.
<Beldar> cheater, get to a tty and run sudo apt-get -f install
<fbdystang> Beldar: Thanks
<holstein> guideX: its just misguided to say unity is the cause. .many use unity and it works as advertised, but, if your hardware cant to 3d in linux, you will run into performance issues with things that require 3d.. unity and gnome both use 3d
<Mailme45> Trying to install 64 bit Ubuntu or Xubuntu on Vizio laptop, core i3.  Pointer and wifi work from live cd, but not once installed.  32 bit works? any clue as to why?
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> ñmkl
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> lkecnj
<reisio> Istalantar: gs -o new.pdf -sDEVICE=pdfwrite old.pdf
<reisio> Istalantar: try it
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> tbvn6u
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> vhtnf5
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> nfgvc
<holstein> guideX: there are pass through modes for both for use with 2d, but, you take a hit in performance, and would likely enjoy xfce better..
<bprompt> guideX:    sometimes also fetching resources from spinning HDD   causes delay, sometimes it may not the GPU or CPU processing, so much as they'yre waiting for data to be fetched from scatter spots on the hdd, thus the delay, part of why I suggested an ssd
<Beldar> Mailme45, 32 b it works means, in the live right?
<Istalantar> reisio: ok, i'll try
<guideX> holstein: I suppose, but it sure seems like it.. I've had this exact same issue on several pc's, in all cases, unity is just slow and barely moving.. i've to date never seen unity function properly
<reisio> Mailme45: likely unrelated to the arch, just a little bug in QA
<guideX> I don't know why ubuntu continues to use such an unreliable ui
<Mailme45> Oh sorry, type-o.  32 bit works if installed.
<holstein> guideX: on everal pc's that dont support 3d in linux?its quite common to need to install a proprietary graphics driver for 3d support in linux
<reisio> guideX: I do :)
<Mailme45> just 64 bit doesn't work when installed.
<reisio> holstein: also on any other OS
<holstein> guideX: the UI is not the issue.. you could choose to use more well supported hardware
<genii> @comment 62794 Was referred to the Spanish channel but then remained and began spamming random gibberish
<ubottu> Comment added.
<Beldar> Mailme45, On either install did hit the install updates in install, or 3rd party tick?
<guideX> lol ok, but i'm seeing this on various hardware, what would you guys recommend as hardware that would work with unity?
<holstein> guideX: a machine from a seller such as system76 would be setup with ubuntu from the factory
<bprompt> guideX:    you're sorta generalizing your issue
 * genii makes more coffee
<holstein> guideX: i recommend either using hardware that supports 3d with 3d required DE's, or something that doesnt require 3d if you dont have 3d support
<reisio> genii: good idea
<Mailme45> Yes, I select install updates and 3rd party always.
<guideX> I have 3d support, I"m able to play 3d games without issue
<reisio> 3d is cute, but 99% of the time not actually useful
<guideX> I've tried with gt610, gt640, gforce gtx 9800+
<Beldar> Mailme45, Okay just checking for differentials, not sure of a why in this.
<guideX> all of these fail with unity
<guideX> these are very common cards
<holstein> guideX: maybe you are just having unrealistic expectations of the environment.. its not a goal of unity to support legacy hardware or provide a "light" environment.. it is the goal of lubuntu lxde .. and others
<Beldar> Mailme45, Note I preface your nick when addressing you.
<cheater> Beldar: thanks i'll do that
<Beldar> cool .)
<holstein> guideX: again, the "common"-ality is not the issue.. only linux support is the factor
<guideX> two of those cards are far from legacy, and unity is also VERY far from light
<Mailme45> Elementary OS, 64bit works on same laptop
<guideX> hoplstein ah ok
<holstein> guideX: unity is not meant to be light. and not advertised as such
<guideX> well ok, I guess I will try switching to something more functional, like xfce
<Beldar> Mailme45, Very small support with them, and not relevant is all.
<holstein> guideX: unity works as advertised here.. i choose to use other DE"s becuase i want other funcitonality
<guideX> ah ok, well at least it works for you guys...
<reisio> I think with enough effort you can still use unity-2d, but
<reisio> unity is basically just the same as any DE with a panel on the left...
<holstein> guideX: xfce is not "more funcional".. its different.. and you may prefer it.. and are welcome to try it
<Istalantar> reisio: tried your command, but an error tells me i need a password, do i need to add that to your command?
<guideX> I can't even get to a terminal in unity, i'd say xfce is way more functional
<guideX> or probably gnome 2/3 also
<holstein> !tty | guideX
<ubottu> guideX: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<guideX> unity is just totally crippled by its own animations
<holstein> guideX: both gnome and unity require 3d
<guideX> ah okl
<reisio> Istalantar: maybe it actually is encrypted then :)
<holstein> guideX: its working as advertised here on hardware that supports linux
<guideX> I've unfortunetly never been able to see that holstein
<guideX> for me, it's always basically non functional
<reisio> Istalantar: try bursting it with pdftk, then cat'ing it back together
<guideX> but good you can use it:)
<holstein> guideX: then, try another alternative.. there are many. you can try a xubuntu or lubuntu or kubuntu live CD easily. or install those into your installation
<guideX> yeah that's what i'll have to do
<holstein> guideX: i dont use it.. i dont prefer it.. i just use what i prefer.. but its not a problem with unity
<reisio> Xfce is very easily configured to resemble Unity
<reisio> if you actually want Unity merely non-accelerated
<guideX> I'm sure it's not, but unity is also not ready for prime time imo
<Istalantar> reisio: well, 'qpdf --password=PASSWORD --decrypt infile outfile' would do the trick, i already tried that ... i just want to know how to use it for several commands at once
<bprompt> heheh
<guideX> with problems like this, they should yank unity and go with something that works on more hardware
<reisio> compiz isn't perfect, but it's more likely that your graphics driver is buggy
<holstein> guideX: why not? it works as adviertised here. and you are not forced to use it for your "prime-time" use
<reisio> or your hardware is simply underpowered
<reisio> in which case you wouldn't want to use accelerated graphics, indeed
<guideX> hmm I didn't install any gfx driver, this is right out of installation
<bprompt> guideX:    A pessimist see the difficulty in every opportunity; an optimist see the opportunity in every difficulty. ~~ Winston Churchill ~~
<mickep> Istalantar: you can use a for loop.
<guideX> I'm not really sure about drivers
<GuppyMan> bit of a git noob here, how do I go about installing a driver from here? http://git.linuxtv.org/cgit.cgi/media_tree.git/about/
<reisio> Istalantar: ah :)
<guideX> I would assume it would finsd the correct driver no?
<holstein> guideX: thats why i suggest looking into that, since driver support *can* cause the issues you are reporting.. unity and gnome require 3d
<guideX> ah hmm
<holstein> guideX: "it" cant ship the appropriate drivers.. its not allowed
<Istalantar> mickep: i just dont know how to make a loop, i'm kinda new to linux
<mojtaba> Hi, I have installed byobu, but the problem is that when I press F9, my desktop just become dimmer, and it does not show the menu of the byobu. Do you know what should I do?
<reisio> Istalantar: what commands did you  have in mind?
<guideX> it should probably work in a reduced fasion without the animations until a suitable driver is found, I still see it as a bug
<The0x539> mojtaba: Does your f9 key on your physical keyboard hint at being a "brightness down" key
<The0x539> well, first, is it a laptop
<guideX> no os should take 30 seconds to show a menu
<reisio> guideX: yup
<guideX> anything like that is broken imo
<holstein> guideX: file it, then, friend.. but, it *does* pass thorugh to 2d as stated
<reisio> guideX: mmhmm
<holstein> !bug | guideX
<ubottu> guideX: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> guideX: its working as advertised here..
<mojtaba> The0x539: It does not matter where I am. In any software, F9 just dim my screen.
<The0x539> mojtaba: Exactly
<mickep> Istalantar: I never used it, but maybe something like: for i in *.pdf; do qpdf --password=PASSWORD --decrypt $i $i-new.pdf; done      BUT I'm not sure of syntax...
<The0x539> mojtaba: Are you using a laptop
<guideX> holstein: ah ok
<Istalantar> reisio: i thought of something with: find -name 'NAME' -exec , but that didn't work
<mojtaba> The0x539: Yes
<GuppyMan> Nvm, think I know what to do.
<The0x539> mojtaba: Does your F9 key have a small sun on it or anything?
<reisio> mickep: Istalantar: might want "$i" instead of just $i, but otherwise should work fine
<reisio> find would be even better
<mojtaba> The0x539: No, it is for changing the sound. if I use Fn key.
<The0x539> how odd
<The0x539> Well, I'm out
<mickep> reisio: I found a tip about adding a grub option, that might fix the sound. Will try when Mathematica and Dropbox file indexing are done :)
<mojtaba> The0x539: When I press F9 the screen becomes dimmer and when I repress it again, it come back to the normal mode.
<The0x539> mojtaba: Even odder
<The0x539> again, out
<The0x539> (
<reisio> mickep: :)
<mojtaba> Hi, I have installed byobu, but the problem is that when I press F9, my desktop just become dimmer, and it does not show the menu of the byobu. Do you know what should I do?
<mojtaba> Does anybody know how can I change this functionality of F9 key? (it was by default with ubuntu)
<reisio> mojtaba: fn+f9?
<mojtaba> reisio: fn+f9 = increase sound
<holstein> mojtaba: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Byobu
<reisio> mojtaba: what makes you think f9 should do this thing you want it to do?
<mojtaba> reisio: just f9: dim the screen. I guess the problem is with f9. It is like that in every application
<holstein> mojtaba: i would just try and remap it in byobu
<bprompt> mojtaba:     do you have a "multimedia keys" on the keyboard?   like " play> pause||  forward >>"  and so on?
<zergut> hello, there is some problem with webcam
<mojtaba> bprompt: Yes I do, but f9 is by default like that. (without fn key)
<zergut> in flash applications
<bprompt> mojtaba:    and you want it like that, right?
<mojtaba> holstein: I have this behavior in all applications. Do you know how can I fix that?
<mojtaba> bprompt: I do not want my f9 make my desktop dimmer.
<reisio> zergut: yes?
<bprompt> mojtaba:     that's usually bios-mapping, no app or OS-specific btw
<zergut> reisio: it's just black
<reisio> mojtaba: what makes you think f9 should do this thing you want it to do?
<holstein> mojtaba: i would personally just try and remap.. if indeed youa re just having overlap
<mojtaba> reisio: What do you mean?
<reisio> zergut: is it dark where you are?
<zergut> no ;D
<reisio> mojtaba: what do you want f9 to do?
<mojtaba> reisio: I do not want it to dim my desktop.
<reisio> zergut: can you view your webcam not using Flash?
<reisio> mojtaba: why not?
<bprompt> mojtaba:     checked in your BIOS/uefi/setup screen?    it'd have an entry    can't recall exactly the spot, they're called "Action Menu Keys"  I think, and you can disable/enable them
<holstein> mojtaba: could be wired up through the bios to do so
<zergut> reisio: yes
<holstein> mojtaba: i would just remap til i get what i want..
<mojtaba> reisio: In byobu F9 is going to show the menu, but mine just dim the screen.
<reisio> mojtaba: what says f9 is the menu for byobu?
<reisio> anyways, you can remap keys from compiz config
<mojtaba> reisio: menu (configuration)
<bprompt> mojtaba:    are you on an hp pavillion?
<mojtaba> bprompt: I am aware of multifunctionality of the keyboard with fn keys.
<mojtaba> bprompt: it is dell studio 1555
<bprompt> mojtaba:     ..ok... check bios/uefi/setup menu yet?
<bprompt> mojtaba:   they usually go by the name of "action menu keys" I think
<mojtaba> bprompt: I don't have uefi. Where is the bios directory?
<bprompt> mojtaba:     setup, when you boot, where you set "boot sequence" and other configurations, BEFORE any OS
<mojtaba> bprompt: You mean I should restart now?
<mojtaba> bprompt: And what after that?
<reisio> lot of computers don't show bios splashes anymore unless you press the magic key :p
<mojtaba> holstein: How can override that?
<holstein> mojtaba: the suggestion is, to remap in the bios.. you can also remap byobu to something that is not in use
<bprompt> mojtaba:     on a Dell I think it' be F2 to get in setup..... .look for the "action menu key" to disable them
<mojtaba> bprompt: I know that, when I disable them, the fn key is not working anymore, right?
<bprompt> or enable them, either way, they seem to be not what you want right now
<holstein> mojtaba: or, just remap to a key that is not in use
<mojtaba> holstein: How can I do that?
<mojtaba> holstein: I am totally new to byobu
<holstein> mojtaba: i would refer to the byobu documentation.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Byobu#Key_Bindings is where i would start
<bprompt> mojtaba:     hmmm well... when disabled, you NEED the [fn]   extra key to say, set the brightness.... so instead of being F9, it'd  require fn-f9 combination
<holstein> mojtaba: http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/49933/f9-key-with-byobu for example
<mojtaba> bprompt: The problem is different.
<bprompt> mojtaba:  how so?
<holstein> mojtaba: states, you can use byobu-config in place of f9
<mojtaba> bprompt: I am aware of fn functionality. With fn my F9 decreases sound. without fn F9 dims the screen (everywhere.) Although I can change the brightness with fn+F4&F5.
<bprompt> hmmm
<bprompt> mojtaba:   in all apps?
<mojtaba> bprompt: yes
<kane77> hi, I just did a fresh installation of 14.04 and I have problem with my eth
<kane77> I am able to connect to wifi,  but not ethernet
<kane77> the interface is there, but it cannot connect, "sudo dhclient eth0" just stalls
<bprompt> <holstein> mojtaba: http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/49933/f9-key-with-byobu for example
<mojtaba> Do you know how can I open compiz config manager?
<reisio> mojtaba: from the dash/menu
<mojtaba> reisio: what should I type?
<reisio> mojtaba: compiz
<bprompt> mojtaba:     so... seems the key got mapped but the menu access was removed.... then I gather you can just remap it.....    the app I can think offhand for that might be   xkeycaps
<mojtaba> reisio: It does not show up
<reisio> compiz (the default wm) can remap on its own
<mojtaba> bprompt: I think I found a link to solve my problem.
<mojtaba> bprompt: https://plus.google.com/107731463416950158458/posts/gXa4sx7Zpmb
<reisio> mojtaba: which ccsm
<mojtaba> reisio: what is ccsm?
<mojtaba> reisio: I am using ubuntu 14.04 lts
<mickep> reisio: Just want to report that it did not work. I'll probably buy another sound card tomorrow and see if that solves it... Thanks for trying to help, though.
<reisio> mickep: did you say the sound works okay on the live OS?
<mickep> reisio: I did not try it. I still have the usb stick, so that is something to try...
<Nothing_Much> I need help compiling a kernel
<Nothing_Much> For a patch
<Nothing_Much> Can I get some help/
<Nothing_Much> ?
<reisio> mickep: do that before you spend money :p
<reisio> mickep: if it works in any other Os, it's not likely a hardware issue
<reisio> Nothing_Much: what patch?
<Nothing_Much> reisio: this one: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/attachment.cgi?id=101179&action=edit
<Nothing_Much> It's a problem with Radeon and DPM on MSI motherboards
<Nothing_Much> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=72921
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 72921 in DRM/Radeon "DPM Power Cycle with AMD A8-6600K & MSI FM2-A55M-E33" [Blocker,New]
<Nothing_Much> bug report ^
<reisio> Nothing_Much: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<Ben64> Nothing_Much: the guy who made the patch doesn't know if it works, i'd suggest not trying that
<LeMike> okay. even sh scripts bring me down :P what is it when I do "FOO=*.tar" that the content of $FOO are all files matching the pattern?
<Nothing_Much> Ben64: Huh? I thought I would test it out though
<guideX> does anyone know of a vhosts file example?
<guideX> I know there's this one... https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-apache-virtual-hosts-on-ubuntu-12-04-lts
<guideX> but it's not a full example, it has [...] at the bottom
<reisio> LeMike: foo=$(ls *.pdf)
<reisio> LeMike: or foo=$(find . -type f -iname '*.pdf')
<daviator> hello.
<reisio> LeMike: what're you going to do with the tar files?
<reisio> daviator: 'lo
<guideX> nm found one
<daviator> :)
<reisio> gj
<daviator> ?
<daviator> hello :)
<reisio> hi
<aJunkThrone> what pdf reader does ubuntu use?
<bprompt> aJunkThrone:   evince
<aJunkThrone> bprompt, thanks
<daviator> yesterday i was talking to DAVID-A about ubuntu do not want to go into sleep mode
<bprompt> aJunkThrone:   though I prefer okular or qpdfview
<ronaldsmazitis> hello somebody sees what I was writing on #facebook
<LeMike> nah reisio . my problem is that I get the files. but I don't want the files. I want the string itself: https://gist.github.com/sourcerer-mike/1acf3775408636fd096e
<ronaldsmazitis> ?
<aJunkThrone> bprompt, why is that
<daviator> i have found a solution
<Nothing_Much> reisio: How do I apply a patch to the kernel?
<daviator> i just updated ubuntu from xubuntu 12.04 to xubuntu 14.04
<guideX> what text editor do you guys recommend
<daviator> this version go asleep in a second :)
<guideX> something very simple, like notepad.exe
<daviator> leafpad
<bprompt> aJunkThrone:     IMO better UI, qpdfview is pretty much okular, only difference is qpdfview is multitab and you can arrange the tabs,    though I'd say the Adobe Reader 9.x has tabs too, qpdfview is just faster
<daviator> or mouse pad
<daviator> vi
<guideX> vi is too hard
<guideX> I know a little vi, and I don't like it
<daviator> leafpad
<guideX> oki cool I'll check that iout
<daviator> :)
<michagogo> Can an Ubuntu server be upgraded from precise to trusty?
<michagogo> Is it just do-release-upgrade?
<daviator> is here any one from ukraine?
<GuppyMan> Hello, I am trying to install a driver for a TV tuner card.  I followed the directions in the first section of this guide: http://git.linuxtv.org/cgit.cgi/media_tree.git/about/  But wanted to know if I still needed to ./build and install.
<guideX> you're right, leafpad is like notepad :D:D:D
<guideX> so happy
<daviator> good :)
<guideX> can use the arrow keys, and type letters/numbers...
<Ben64> GuppyMan: its likely that the driver already exists
<reisio> Nothing_Much: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patch_%28Unix%29
<Moonlightning> How do I mount the usual /boot when I'm booted to an install disc? I'm not sure which of the `/dev/sda`s it is.
<GuppyMan> Ben64: It does not show up in tvheadend though.
<Nothing_Much> reisio: Thanks
<Ben64> GuppyMan: does it make a /dev/video0
<kane77> hi, I just did a fresh installation of 14.04 and I have problem with my ethernet interface, I'm able to connect to wifi, but not to eth0, although it is visible under ifconfig
<bprompt> Moonlightning:     sudo fdisk -l   <-- to see which is it
<GuppyMan> No, only thing that starts with v in dev is v4l
<Moonlightning> Thanks, bprompt.
<LeMike> I am still afraid of making something like Thunar my default file manager or geany my default editor. I always fuck up the system :/
<bprompt> Moonlightning:    then just -> sudo mount /dev/sd[whatever]    MOUNTPOINT
<GuppyMan> Ben64:No, only thing that starts with v in dev is v4l
<reisio> LeMike: impossible :)
<Moonlightning> Yep, got that part. Thank you. ^^
<Nothing_Much> reisio: I'm not sure I understand
<Nothing_Much> I know the commands
<Nothing_Much> I don't know where the file TO be patched is
<aJunkThrone> bprompt, etracting text from evince can be a little messy. Does ocular do the same?
<bprompt> aJunkThrone:    you mean you want to grab text as text/plain out of a pdf?
<aJunkThrone> bprompt, yeah something like that
<bprompt> aJunkThrone:    the "messy" part is true for pretty much any pdf-app really, due to the pdf encoding
<solars> hey, can anyone tell me how to install xvidcap on 13.10? I don't find the package
<GuppyMan> Ben64:I will try a restart.
<aJunkThrone> bprompt, also ocular seems to be a kde app :/ i dont want to install a bunch of dependancies
<guideX> can someone help me setting up my apache site? I have my vhost file, and I type a2ensite <vhostfile> and it says "Site <site> does not exist!"
<guideX> I also have my host file entry
<Megabyte> hello again, everyone
<GuppyMan> Ben64: Still not recognized in tvheadend unfortunately.
<bprompt> aJunkThrone:      I  heard that many times.... I always wonder if it's just a storage concern, or just centrism.... yes, I do use kde.... and not sure by how many libs you may need to install... I use gtk apps too and depending of what they do, some are better than kde's, doesn't matter that much so long they perform
<GuppyMan> Ben64: Strangely, TvTime pulls a signal from a VCR through the coaxial.
<bprompt> aJunkThrone:    okular is pretty well rated, if you wish to look it up, and works well, I could install evince if I wanted too, I find okular better UI wise
<Megabyte> raido, Still there?
<Xasin> Hello! I need some support with GRUB - After starting the PC, all I get is "Invalid arch independent ELF magic".
<aJunkThrone> bprompt, thanks :)
<Moonlightning> Hmmmm. I think I found the problem here. :|
<Xasin> I can start the PC and boot the USB Stick I have - That is where I am on right now.
<CharlieSheen> [Xasin] do you have a elf?
<Moonlightning> {initrd.img,vmlinux} and {initrd.img,vmlinux}.old are pointing to the same files/
<cipher__> Can I check if aptitude is currently installing a package? (ssh connection failed during an install)
<Xasin> A ELF? I am not sure, where would that be indicated?
<holstein> cipher__: i would do that in screen, so you can keep the session running on the host.. i would just run the commands again, and deal with any errors..
<reisio> cipher__: ps aux | grep -i apt
<cipher__> holstein: the install wouldn't have ceased do to my disconnect?
<holstein> cipher__: in screen, it would not have. you would be running screen, be disconnected and be able to reconect.. but, thats for next time.. im suggesting now that you run the commands again, and deal with errors
<holstein> cipher__: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and deal with errors. or whatever you did before
<cipher__> it still appears to be running according to ps
<holstein> cipher__: i know what i would do.. that can be quite dangerous.. i would kill whatever or reboot and deal with package errors that can be there.. then, i would use screen in the future via ssh, so that disconnection doesnt break things
<guideX> when I type a2ensite <mysite> it says "ERROR: <site> does not exist!" what could I be doing wrong?
<cipher__> holstein: thanks
<cipher__> though it appeared to complete successfuly
<Nothing_Much> Can I get some step-by-step help with patching and compiling a kernel please??
<cipher__> successfully*
<holstein> cipher__: test that it did, or not. and i would run the commands again, since that literally wont hurt anything..
<holstein> cipher__: dont assume.. just run them again..
<airsploit> Nothing_Much read the forums carefully...
<holstein> Nothing_Much: you dont really need to.. ubuntu supplies a kernel
<holstein> Nothing_Much: here are steps.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<Beldar> Xasin, This a formerly or still W8 computer?
<Nothing_Much> holstein: That page is too outdated
<Xasin> Right now Windows 8, Beldar.
<Xasin> If you mean that.
<MaynardWaters> MaynardWaters> hey I'm running ubuntu
<MaynardWaters> 15:03 < MaynardWaters> and I've added a few of the studio extras
<MaynardWaters> 15:03 < MaynardWaters> I have this weird thing happen when I try to play movies
<MaynardWaters> 15:03 < MaynardWaters> it gives me sound, but not the full sound of the movie
<MaynardWaters> 15:04 < MaynardWaters> its as if maybe I'm only getting 2 of 5.1 channels or something similar
<MaynardWaters> 15:04 < MaynardWaters> when i stream the exact same movie file across my
<unopaste> MaynardWaters you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<reisio> MaynardWaters: so hard to condense into one msg? :p
<Beldar> Xasin, What I want to know is uefi and gpt partition info basically?
<holstein> Nothing_Much: the process is the same, friend
<Beldar> and if W8 is still there Xasin
<holstein> Nothing_Much: you are welcome to update the wiki as you please
<Nothing_Much> holstein: I'm confused about it
<Nothing_Much> The fakeroot debian/rules thing doesn't do anything
<MaynardWaters> reisio: sry
<Beldar> Xasin, Is ell actually efi?
<reisio> MaynardWaters: when you stream...?
<Beldar> elf*
<Xasin> Right, uhm ... I am not too experienced with Ubuntu right now, so for some things you might need to explain a little more, Beldar, sorry.
<MaynardWaters> I'll connect to the main server hosting the files nad play them via vlc over the network
<Beldar> Xasin, Sure, so this has or had a manufactures install of W8, conform if still and in these parameters. Also is Elf Efi?
<lolek> hi guys, after one of the latest system updates (probably from saturday or maybe yesterday)... my system (12.04 ) has become unusable and it's slow like a snail. There is something wrong with the graphics I can see that right now when I type something .. piding is doing like 80% of cpu, compiz is doing 10% and /usr/bin/X is doing like 30% :/
<Xasin> Also, if that is ok, I would like to use a private chat for fixing this problem. That way it is a little easier for me to follow.
<lolek> my machine is elitebook 2540p (intel graphic card)
<Nothing_Much> The fakeroot debian/rules thing doesn't do anything
<lolek> any idea what's wrong?
<Beldar> Xasin, I don;t do private, and you want the channel to see this, we all watch and help each other here, this is a complex issue.
<lolek> oh, btw I've got external screen connected to this laptop
<Xasin> Alright. Well, if W8 means Windows 8, then yes. This PC came preinstalled with windows 8, and I let it update to the windows 8.1 version I think. I already have disabled safe boot, if that is important, and this Laptop has UEFI from my knowledge. How to check if ELF is EFI I do not know. ELF where the exact words on the error report.
<RayS> doing a xfs_ repair, tried a couple of times and it seems stuck on Phase 5 - rebuilding AG headers and trees
<RayS> strace doesn't show anything, but cpu on the proc is high.
<Beldar> Xasin, You best option is to use this app on the live ubuntu and run the bootinfo summary no repairs and post it at the thread provided in this post. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10871917#post10871917
<RayS> not sure whats going on and how to move forward
<Xasin> Alright then.
<Beldar> Xasin, Besides maybe one or two users here that thread is focused on these dual bots and are top notch.
<Beldar> boots
<Xasin> Right. One question: Should I just try the reinstallation of grub? After I installed the OS it did start fine. Only problem was that I could not use my Realtek WIFI, and a rather experienced friend told me to update the kernel, and how. After that I wanted to use grub customizer to change the names on the menue, and at that point it gave me an erro
<Xasin> r.
<Moonlightning> apt seems to be pointing /boot/{vmlinux,initrd.img}.old at the current versions. That's not intended behavior, is it?
<Beldar> Xasin, preface responses to others with their nick, and I would not suggest messing with it in any way, I asked a couple of really basic but important questions E.g. UEFI and gpr and you were not familiar
<Beldar> gpt*
<Xasin> Right, sorry Beldar. Then I will just do that.
<Beldar> Xasin, No biggie, we just want no bricking is all.
<cheater> Beldar: regarding my interrupted do-release-upgrade: i tried doing apt-get -f install but it says it couldn't get /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<roothorick> Where are the suspend/resume user scripts in 14.04? Apparently /etc/pm is defunct?
<cheater> what should i do?
<Beldar> cheater, And you had rebooted to the tty fresh?
<Beldar> no other commands?
<cheater> no Beldar
<cheater> that's the first command related to this that i ran right after pressint ctrl-c on do-release-upgrade.
<cheater> *pressing
<Beldar> cheater, You have tried to reboot right from your post you said it would not boot
<Schalla> Hello folks. I got the issue that I want to route subdomain.domain.ext to folder /var/www/subdomain and *.domain.ext (Excluding subdomain.domain.ext) to /var/www, how can you debug this proper? When enabled, my apache only routes to *.domain.ext
<cheater> no, i said i don't want to reboot, because i guess it wouldn't boot
<cheater> i didn't reboot.
<cheater> i ran do-release-upgrade, pressed ctrl-c, and didn't do anything else. then i did apt-get -f install and it's complaining about the lock.
<Beldar> cheater, Ah my missread, how far into the setup was it?
<cheater> i don't know anymore
<cheater> i think "configuring packageS"
<cheater> if i do ps aux | grep dpkg then i see this:
<Beldar> cheater, use nicks here please note I preface with yours.
<cheater> root     17280  0.0  0.1  13496  8292 pts/0    Ss   20:45   0:00 /usr/bin/dpkg --force-overwrite --status-fd 56 --configure libdconf1:i386 dconf-service:i386 dconf-gsettings-backend:i386 libgtk-3-common:all libatk1.0-data:all libatk1.0-0:i386 libatspi2.0-0:i386 libatk-bridge2.0-0:i386 libxcb-render0:i386 libxcb-shm0:i386 libxrender1:i386 libcairo2:i386 libcairo-gobject2:i386 liblcms2-2:i386 ...
<Xasin> Right, Beldar, here the file: http://paste2.org/23t0C7np  (Yes, I have made no changes.)
<cheater> ... libcolord1:i386 libavahi-common-data:i386 libavahi-common3:i386 libavahi-client3:i386 libcups2:i386 libwayland-cursor0:i386 libxcomposite1:i386 libxfixes3:i386 libxcursor1:i386 libxdamage1:i386 libxinerama1:i386 (....and so on)
<cheater> Beldar: ok
<cheater> i really need to get this going - i need the laptop for work tomorrow, and it's 10 pm already :(
<Beldar> cheater, Your just in a situation that, if it were me since I have everything cloned I would just reboot to the tty and finish the upgrade, however some might say to unlock and try from there, not sure to be honest
<cheater> Beldar: where can i go to find someone who will know?
<cheater> bear in mind the dpkg process out there that's still running
<Beldar> cheater, Sure, but this is your issue not ours hurrying may be your worst move. This is an excellent channel, but this is not unusual but a user error, so you are a bit in limbo is all.
<cheater> Beldar: are there other channels related to ubuntu?
<cheater> with more activity perhaps?
<Beldar> cheater, not on freenode.
<cheater> what about ones not on freenode?
<Beldar> cheater, nicks man, I think you only real option is the reboot to a tty and pray.
<Xasin> Beldar, it also told me that EFI was detected, by the way. Would a reinstall with the standart EFI File do the job? Or would that now work out?
<cheater> Beldar: i think your advice is not sound.
<lolek> guys, any idea what's wrong with unity on dual screen? /usr/bin/X is doing over 50% cpu when moving only mouse :(
<Beldar> cheater, Being fully backed up and or a cloned OS was your best insurance, always be prepared for any contingency. If you think it is not sound don't do it, honestly it means nothing to me. ;)
<cheater> Beldar: you showing off and gleeing won't help me in my situation in any way.
<tpayne> How do i prevent my ubuntu ssh connection from timing out?
<Beldar> Xasin, Not sure, this UEFI stuff not many of us are familiar with.
<crc32> I'm using the gnome network manage. How do I raise the timeout during authentication via 802.11x security? It just seems like it failes after 10 seconds or so.
<crc32> ?
<cheater> Beldar: if you have nothing constructive to say, spare me.
<Xasin> Right, so should I try the repair tool with standart EFI File option checked? Or is that something not recommended?
<Beldar> cheater, NO I am a regular helper here have been for years, and have around 12000 post on the ubuntu forums under the nick wilee-nilee, I am being honest with you, and if I was messing with you the others here would say something.
<lolek> even unity 2d doesn't help.. only disconnecting secondary screen is working but it's not an option :/
<Beldar> cheater, I did, but you are clueless so best of luck.
<Beldar> cheater, and welcome to ignore.
<Beldar> what an ass
<cheater> i'm not going to comment on Beldar's exit.
<IdleOne> Good idea. back to support now :)
<Xasin> Great, there goes my help for grub ... Anybody else who can tell me if I should or should not use the boot repair tool?
<cheater> i have made some progress actually
<coemah> hello all, for two days I have the problem that my recently installed system boots without a splash screen, that is, the commands flow across a black background. when it's done, the recovery menu appears, where I select 'resume to normal boot', and when the system boots this time normally, there come graphical oddities, like bigger launcher size with some icons missing, and a short grey screen just before the desktop loads at start. I am writing from this la
<coemah> tter system now. how can I fix this?
<subz3r0> Xasin: no idea where the issue is. since i did not read it completely... but i suggest to save the boodloader and the partition table with "dd"
<cheater> apparently this dpkg that's in my ps is the one launched by do-release-upgrade, and using strace i can see it's waiting for the interactive bash session to terminate. I seem to remember that the whole thing was inside screen of some sort. the parent process of that dpkg process is called "saucy". So now there is the question of how can I receive a terminal which gets output from that dpkg again?
<Xasin> My issue is following error at startup: invalid arch independent ELF magic, to inform you, subz3r0.
<xavierio07> Hi, has anyone had any luck with unattended-updates... It runs fine but pulls down both security updates and package updates.  I only want the security updates and I've configured /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades to only pull down security upgrade.
<cobracommand> how do I make a shortcut on the desktop to a .sh file in a folder that has permissions (owner create and delete, group access files, others access files) in ubuntu unity 12.04?
<subz3r0> Xasin: before you do anything, make backups all the time. just clone the MBR and the partition table
<Xasin> Ok, luckily the boot repair can do that too.
<subz3r0> like: sudo dd if=/dev/sdX of=mbr_save bs=512 count=1
<subz3r0> kk :)
<Xasin> Alright, there we go. Backup if I need to.
<infinmed> hi
<Xasin> The option for the separate /boot/efi option is poiting to sda2, which, to my knowledge, comes from Windows ... Is that an option to change?
<infinmed> http://tptp.cc/images/me_first_sanctuary.jpg fan photos! lol this was yesterday
<Xasin> At subz3r0.
<infinmed> erps what's the off topic channel
<infinmed> i forget
<subz3r0> ahhhh EFI...
<subz3r0> Nevermind then!
<subz3r0> i did not work with it for now. and nope i dont even want to ;)
<infinmed> I found it
<Xasin> Right, that can help me a lot, can it ... So, anybody here with knowledge for these things? Or should I just try the repair?
<ozbrkx> hi guys I want to download and install the leatest ATI drivers from the website but first I need to remove the drivers which I just installed from external drivers feature.
<crc32> Does any one know how to raise the NetworkManager dhcp and 802.11x timeout value so that I don't lock my self out of the network should authentication take over 15 seconds
<crc32> ?
<ozbrkx> how can I delete the old drivers
<jhasse> hi! I'm having wifi problems and noticed that the newest firmware for my wifi card isn't in /lib/firmware. The package linux-firmware contains the file though. Why isn't it there?
<MagicSpud> hello I have a dual boot system windows7-ubuntu12.04 and I use ubuntu most... the point is that I often use the moon button of my keyboard that it makes the computer totally stop except for a blinking led light. when I press the moon button again the system awakes exactly as I left it, music on or programs and windows I was using exactly as I left them. I find this saving energy state awesome...but I cant get windows 7 perform the
<MagicSpud> same any clue here?
<histo> MagicSpud: perhaps ask in ##windows
<MagicSpud> histo I did...waiting
<histo> MagicSpud: okay well they can help you with the windows suspend stuff
<ozbrkx> any ideas for removing old graphichs drivers ? or should I format the all system
<coemah> hello everyone, my system shows command lines at booting, and enters into recovery menu. when I select reboot there, it loads the system with graphical errors. how can I repair this?
<histo> ozbrkx: just apt-get remove packagename
<leeyaa> hello
<MagicSpud> histo just in case it wasnt working how would I enable this in ubuntu¿
<histo> coemah: what errors
<leeyaa> if i add bash /path/script.sh to rc.local would it run on system boot ?
<ozbrkx> histo: thats the problem I don't know the package name all I know is I installed it from
<histo> MagicSpud: with power management settings
<ozbrkx> histo: Addinitonal drivers
<MagicSpud> configuration?
<histo> leeyaa: yes if it's executable and it exits 0
<histo> ozbrkx: driver for what?
<leeyaa> histo: only if it exits with 0 ?
<histo> leeyaa: no errors
<histo> leeyaa: and doesn't just hang open
<coemah> histo: big launcher icons, a short grey screen before desktop first appears..but aside from that, as I wrote, it enters into recovery
<ozbrkx> histo: Graphichs card (a.k.a. Atı Radeon HD 5830)
<coemah> also some icons missing from launcher
<leeyaa> histo: yeah it does exit 0
<histo> coemah: what video driver are you using
<leeyaa> so i only need to make it executable
<histo> ozbrkx: dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<leeyaa> thanks
<ozbrkx> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7654995/
<leeyaa> histo: so something like 	bash /mnt/hostopia_migration/software/xvfb_daemon.sh start should work yes ?
<histo> ozbrkx: you can remove the fglrx-amdcccle-update and fglrx-updates packages
<tezlex> hello?
<histo> leeyaa: why is it in /mnt?
<Hornet> I'm having issues with sshfs; a remote server will not let me move files via cut and paste in nautilus, or via some other utilities, with a generic 'operation not permitted' error, but an mv command via ssh, works perfectly
<leeyaa> histo: doesnt matter, will it work? :)
<histo> leeyaa: yes it does matter if that mountpoint is up or not when the script runs
<Hornet> which as I understand it should be impossible
<leeyaa> histo: it is local partition
<leeyaa> it isnt nfs
<ozbrkx> histo: E: Unable to locate package fglrx-amdcccle-update
<leeyaa> or some network storage
<cheater> ok, apparently it worked to kill that dpkg process, then run apt-get -f install, which aborted and told me to do sudo dpkg --configure -a.
<leeyaa> histo: does it run before or after local partitions get mounted ?
<coemah> histo, it is possibly this:  Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller
<histo> leeyaa: why don't you copy the script somewhere sane and use it
<leeyaa> histo: long story
<leeyaa> will it work or not if partition is local
<cheater> dpkg continued configuring packages.
<histo> coemah: what were you doing when this occured.
<histo> leeyaa: try and see
<leeyaa> histo: well i cant reboot
<coemah> histo, trying to boot the system?
<leeyaa> ok, then the question is: should ir work ?
<leeyaa> it*
<histo> leeyaa: why can't your reboot?
<histo> coemah: was the system working before
<leeyaa> histo: because i cant, not until the weekend
<histo> !details | coemah
<ubottu> coemah: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ozbrkx> histo: ok I got it should I do anything after removing those two otherwise I will restart the system
<histo> leeyaa: it should work but what you are doing makes no sense and I'm sure there is a better way
<coemah> coemah, yes, it worked first. after a short time from the system's installation, it began to give this error.
<histo> ozbrkx: What driver do you plan on using?
<leeyaa> histo: yes, there is. ill add it to init.d scripts next week. for now i just needed to make sure it will autostart in case system gets rebooted for some reason
<coemah> sorry..histo, yes, it worked first. after a short time from the system's installation, it began to give this error.
<histo> leeyaa: depends on what your script does and it's exit status
<ozbrkx> histo: http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Linux%20x86_64#amd-catalyst-packages
<leeyaa> histo: it exits with 0
<histo> leeyaa: then yes
<leeyaa> gret
<leeyaa> great* thanks
<histo> ozbrkx: okay well install those and reboot
<ozbrkx> ok
<Hornet> I'm having issues with sshfs; a remote server will not let me move files via cut and paste in nautilus, or via some other utilities, with a generic 'operation not permitted' error, but an mv command via ssh, works perfectly.  anyone encoutered this or similar before?
<Chiarot> Question for you guys, I have a ubuntu server that is doing DHCP, I'd like to add a PXE server into my network as well, what would I add into the dhcpd.conf to ensure it points to the correct box for pxe?
<histo> Hornet: are you using the same user in command line as in the gui mode?
<Hornet> histo: indeed
<histo> Chiarot: try in #ubuntu-server
<Chiarot> K, thanks I'll try there.
<histo> Hornet: what if you move the files in a terminal from the mountpoint to some other place.
<fbdystang> Beldar: so I have been trying to get this modem working on the current kernel as you suggested. It does show up in network manager, however it continuously states that it is disabled. Any advice?
<histo> Hornet: does it work that way?
<Hornet> histo: that's how I'm working around it at the moment
<histo> Hornet: also what is the permissions of the mount point ls -l /sshfs/mount
<Hornet> issue MAY be that the first place is a different physical drive to the destination
<Hornet> 777
<histo> Hornet: and the permissions of the destination?
<Hornet> wait, it's changed to 0755 root after the sshfs command
<Hornet> it was 777 hornet (local user)
<Pici> just spent /29
<linuxuz3r> hi
<linuxuz3r> can i change the unity dock color?
<Hornet> where do you mean by destination? the entire remote filesystem? or just the place I'm trying to move files to?
<histo> Hornet: wel 755 would work for read but you wouldn't be able to write there
<Hornet> where I'm trying to move the files from & to is all 777
<Hornet> as I say, mv works perfectly
<histo> Hornet: ls -l file_you_are_trying_to_move   and ls -l /directory/your/moving/to    please pasatebin the results
<histo> Hornet: okay nvm then
<histo> Hornet: try gksu nautilus
<ozbrkx> histo: it says a previous installation has been detected
<histo> ozbrkx: ok
<histo> !ati | ozbrkx
<ubottu> ozbrkx: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<nnnmmm> linuxuz3r, this may help. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Theming#Unity_Panel
<Hornet> histo: it can't follow the mount
<histo> Hornet: are you writing to the mount or from it?
<Hornet> 'yes'
<histo> Hornet: so both read and write access is needed?
<Hornet> trying to move/rename files from a dump directory into the proper place, on the NAS server
<Hornet> indeed
<Hornet> and mv works perfectly
<Hornet> weirdly, the right-click nautilus/nemo command to move, also works
<Hornet> but not cut & paste
<histo> Hornet: if you are just moving files aroudn ont he nas why are you using sshfs
<Hornet> because the network share doesn't share the entire computer
<Hornet> and the drive I'm moving from isn't part of the share
<Hornet> also if I had them mounted as two shares, it would move files unintelligently
<Hornet> if they're via ssh, a move is just a rename
<Hornet> not a download/upload
<Hornet> slightly different situation as the move is across drives
<Hornet> but principle applies
<histo> Hornet: probably has something to do with it being a tcp connection vs. udp but some network genius may provide more light on the situation.  If you mounted both places via some other means, not using ssh it would probably work.
<histo> I have to go though
<Hornet> k, many thanks for your hep thus far
<linuxuz3r> cant seem to ping my ubuntu desktop from my ubuntu laptop
<linuxuz3r> can someone help
<patryk_> siema
<patryk_> kto pl
<jeward> Hi, I have to use AT&T Global Network VPN client.  It stomps on /etc/resolv.conf and spoild DNS for other VPNs.  Any idea how to fix this?
<PCPinjecti0n> Hey guys! is there a safe way to decrypt your home folder, during installation i decided to encrypt it and now i have an account-daemon error every startup...?
<WilsonMathew> I am trying to install awesomewm in ubuntu 14.04. I did "sudo apt-get install awesome" but when I log out of ubuntu it doesn't let me choose the awesome desktop manager.
<fbdystang> Hi, I ran into an issue a while back. Network Manager automatically disables mobile broadband, and clicking to enable it just goes away after connection attempt. Please advise.
<WilsonMathew> is there something I should be doing to set this up?
<WilsonMathew> I got i3 on it and it was easy to get.
<linuxuz3r> whats a good temp monitor for ubuntu
<PCPinjecti0n> Hey guys! is there a safe way to decrypt your home folder, during installation i decided to encrypt it and now i have an account-daemon error every startup...?
<nnnmmm> PCPinjecti0n, Is there anything on there worth saving?
<PCPinjecti0n> nnnmmm: just a few customization
<PCPinjecti0n> nnnmmm: would it make more sense to start from scratch?
<nnnmmm> PCPinjecti0n, of the OS? I just wonder if a fresh install since you have the error would be faster and more solid.
<zykotick9> PCPinjecti0n: fyi for next time, home folder encryption is "weak" IMO, consider FDE (LUKS) if you want security next time.
<PCPinjecti0n> nnnmmm: you make a valid point. So i have a chrombook that i wiped and put an ssd onto it. Which os would run the best you think? atm i'm workin with xubuntu.
<PCPinjecti0n> zykotick9: seeing as the previous gave me an error, i will do that next time. Thanks :)
<zykotick9> PCPinjecti0n: pretty sure, ubuntu should offer encrypted-LVM as an option at install time
<gru_> I am trying (to no avail) to find drivers for an drivers HP U160 usb monitor
<nnnmmm> PCPinjecti0n, Never had a chromebook, not sure.
<PCPinjecti0n> Thank you guys for all the advice. Time to put it all into practice.
<ix1> y
<cheater> hi
<cheater> is dpkg the only thing that do-release-upgrade does?
<Bashing-om> cheater: Well, 'dpkg' is the package management tool, 'do-release-upgrade' is the terminal command to upgrade to the next available release .
<cheater> Bashing-om: right. my issue is that do-release-upgrade crashed.
<cheater> so i ran apt-get -f install which told me that i needed to run dpkg --configure -a.
<cheater> i did that. are there any other steps left?
<Bashing-om> cheater: Not good ! ..did you "sudo apt-get update/upgrade"before trying the do-release thing ??
<cheater> yeah i did
<cheater> but that's not relevant because do-release-upgrade does that anyways
<davidsong> Hi guys, does anyone else here have a really bad time with SMB shares and Nautilus?
<cheater> currently this is my issue: http://pastebin.com/4pHhDdUT -- not sure how to resolve, any ideas?
<Bashing-om> cheater: does "apt-get install -f " return any errors ?
<mirto> ciaoo
<Bashing-om> cheater: look'n at 4pHhDdUT .
<boy_wanders> hello, I am having mouse issues with 14.04 LTS
<davidsong> boy_wanders: what type of issues?
<cheater> apt-get -f install exits without errors or dong anything.
<boy_wanders> When I first boot into Ubuntu my mouse can only click on the top bar and the side taskbar, but not on windows
<boy_wanders> to allow me to use the computer I have to log out and back in, then it works fine
<dreampwnzor> hi, is WoW OpenGL mode still supported?...
<Doxin> so sendmail keeps sending mail from @localhost, even though hostname -f gives my domain name correctly, what gives?
<WilsonMathew> ls
<davidsong> cheater: "udev : Depends: libudev1"... and the version appears to be old. Can you force-update that one package?
<davidsong> cheater: my version here is 204-5ubuntu20.2
<cheater> davidsong: what i just did was apt-get update libudev1... waiting for it to finish
<cheater> how do you "force update"?
<davidsong> ah okay cool
<davidsong> that ought to do it, but use -f if that doesnt work I guess
<cheater> note that apt-get update libudev1 actually didn't mention libudev1 !
<Bashing-om> cheater: " apache2.2-bin : Breaks: gnome-user-share (< 3.8.0-2~) but 3.0.4-0ubuntu1 is installed." suacy version is 3.0.4 .. where did you install from ( apache !) // "udev : Depends: libudev1 (= 204-0ubuntu19.2) but 204-2~raring+1 is installed." what release are you running ????
<cheater> Bashing-om: i was doing release upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10.
<cheater> technically now i'm running 13.10.
<Bashing-om> cheater: Not good ! 13.04 is End-of-life .. did you change your sources to point to "old-releases" ??
<cheater> no idea?
<cheater> there might be no way to check right now
<cheater> ok. apt-get finished.
<cheater> running aptitude dist-upgrade still shows me a huge conflict.
<cheater> apt-get upgrade shows me: The following packages have been kept back: apache2.2-bin libapache2-mod-dnssd php5-dev ubuntu-drivers-common udev winetricks
<jakemp> Is there any way to get ubuntu to not shuffle all of my windows whenever I add a second monitor? It seems totally random, but mostly it moves everything to one desktop
<Bashing-om> cheater: Houston, we may have a problem. let's look -> cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit <- and we still have to deal with too new versions as well as too old sources (yuk).
<cheater> here you go Bashing-om http://paste.ubuntu.com/7655253/
<Bashing-om> cheater: look'n
<cheater> not sure what you mean by "too old sources", 13.10 is neither EOL nor old..
<surely> jakemp, Do you want the second monitor to mirror the first, adding while running can be problematic in this way?
<jakemp> no, I don't want it to mirror it
<jakemp> I just have 3x3 or 4x4 virtual desktop/workspaces or whatever they are called
<jakemp> and adding and removing a monitor reshuffles where I have them
<Bashing-om> cheater: sources.list looks good .. so where is 'raring' coming from pastebin -> tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* <-.
<surely> jakemp, Can you just hook the monitor and set it up, or do you always have to be adding it, not sure why your adding more than once
<cheater> Bashing-om: that's because i just upgraded from raring to saucy, and the old package is the raring version...
<cheater> libudev is still the raring version..
<jakemp> surely, it's a laptop. I have to remove the monitor when I move the laptop.
<jakemp> like when I go to work, or come home
<phallix> anyone know about alsamixer channel mapping for speakers?
<Bashing-om> cheater: Be that as so, we still need to insure that there are no existing sources fetches for that no longer in existence repository.
<cheater> what it says exactly is:
<cheater>  udev : Depends: libudev1 (= 204-0ubuntu19.2) but 204-2~raring+1 is to be installed
<surely> jakemp, Not sure, but it would seem logical to plugin the monitor when the computer is off set it up and party.
<cheater> how can i modify what "is to be installed"?
<lolek> ok, I can confirm that the high cpu load with compiz and x.org occurs only when I connect external monitor, no matter when I connect it
<jakemp> surely, but that would require me shutting down the computer every time I move it, no?
<jakemp> also, I don't always have a second monitor when I am out.
<phallix> please, anyone speaker mapping in Ubuntu?
<surely> jakemp, Why yes it would, my guess is your contingencies just makes this harder to fix is all.
<lolek> so the question is what's wrong with x.org/ubuntu and dual screen?
<phallix> i only get sound through subwoofer and only shows one speaker in alsamixer
<jakemp> well, it wouldn
<jakemp> 't be a problem at all if I just shut everything down.
<lolek> ugh x.org 100% :/
<lolek> hmm I don't think it's normall that I7 can't handle simple unity :/
<cheater> i edited /var/lib/dpkg/status to point to the right version of libudev1. doing apt-get install libudev1 downloaded and installed the question udev is asking for.
<cheater> apt-get dist-upgrade -u installs the new udev.
<Xasin> Hello! Can somebody tell me how to activate a menu for GRUB instead of having to input the start command (Which is inconveniently long)?
<phallix> please let me know if you can help with Ubuntu sound directing to proper speakers
<lolek> Xasin: take a look at: /etc/default/grub
<Bashing-om> cheater: Making progress .. nowto deal with "gnome-user-share" . What is going on with "apache2.2-bin" ? -> apt-cache policy apache2.2-bin <-.
<skinux> Is there possibly an app for searching repository that could be searched using more than one keyword to narrow down search results?
<cheater> after fixing apache as well, aptitude dist-upgrade doesn't show naything to update.
<cheater> i removed gnome-user-share since i don't use it.
<lolek> skinux: apt-cache search keyword1 | grep -i keyword2 ?
<Xasin> Right, lolek, I will. I wanted to use GRUB Custimizer, but it throws an error and doesn't let me set up the menu correctly when I want to save.
<cheater> ok so i guess i'm now in the green
<cheater> thanks for the rubber ducking Bashing-om
<Xasin> So, you worked your problem out, Cheater? ^-^
<lolek> Xasin: well you can change it manually, but don't forget to run: update-grub after you finish ;)
<cheater> yes, it took a long time
<cheater> and it was an annoying problem, created by people who made ubuntu.
<cheater> :(
<skinux> Not exactly what I'm looking for
<Bashing-om> cheater: OK, there were 53 updates pending .. what now results -> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade , sudo apt-get dist-upgrade <- then we see about 14.04 release.
<skinux> Maybe something that would narrow it down based on only package name, not description
<Xasin> Right, I will, thanks lolek. I can use the commands which I can read throu GRUB Editor thou, can't I? I successfully started my PC with the commands. (But that is too complicated. That UID? Too long.)
<cheater> Bashing-om: no new packages to install
<cheater> Bashing-om: i'm not going to continue upgrading to 14.04 now...
<cheater> i'll stay with 13.10
<cheater> one thing i need to do now is to figure out if i can reboot
<Bashing-om> cheater: If all runs clean now ,, I see no reason not to do the -> sudo do-release-upgrade <-. See what results.
<cheater> no way
<Bashing-om> cheater: 13.10 is EOL next month.
<cheater> that's fine
<cheater> i'll do this next month, perhaps.
<cheater> it's not like my pc will suddenly stop working..
<cheater> right now i need to check if this thing boots up, and if yes, i need to get some sleep!
<cheater> waking up really early tomorrow
<cheater> thanks for the help Bashing-om  :)
<Bashing-om> cheater: OK .. suits me as you are fine as of now .. enjoy .
<cheater> really appreciated
<Bashing-om> cheater: I did nada, you did all the work .. lol .
<cheater> and thanks IdleOne :)
<cheater> Bashing-om: you did the support!
<brentwal1her> Hi all. Who do I need to talk to/contact about updating a package in the ubuntu-devel repos?
<cheater> ok, rebooting now :)
<indieguy87> how to pronounce sudo?
<Xasin> Riiiight, I am in the etc/default/grub file. What exactly do I change to enable the menu, lolek?
<lolek> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=false
<lolek> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=1
<lolek> i think this should work
<lolek> but I'm unable to cofirm cause my ubuntu is almost not working
<Xasin> Oh, ok.
<jjavaholic> looking for IM client that supports yahoo video call protocol
<michagogo> indieguy87: I think the creator pronounces it soo-doo
<michagogo> As in, Su Do
<michagogo> Many others use soo-dough
<skinux> Is pdftohtml package now inside poppler utilities?
<zykotick9> skinux: try "apt-cache search pdftohtml" to confirm
<cheater> hi!
<sly33> hi
<cheater> sadly, the thing doesn't boot up :(
<cheater> so what happens is that when i start it, there's this purple (?) screen with white dots and the ubuntu logo. it hangs on that.
<cheater> i cna switch to tty and get on irc that way, but there's no desktop.
<cheater> it stops booting before it shows the login screen.
<cheater> one issue might be that i have mate desktop installed (version 1.6 iirc)
<Bashing-om> cheater: mate, could be .. what results with the grub boot parameter 'text" replacing "quiet splash" to boot to TTY1, then see if you can start the GUI ??
<ekido> hi
<cheater> Bashing-om: how would i start the gui?
<cheater> as in, with what command?
<skinux> I did try that, poppler utilities came up, but I'm trying to make sure it's inside that package.
<Bashing-om> cheater: try as "sudo service lightdm start" .
<cheater> hmm
<ian__> I'm trying to install some software, but I want to install the program to another hdd, because I don't have the space on my current one. Is there an easy way to do this?
<cheater> Bashing-om: did that. it showed me the login screen, after which it went back to the tty. searching the tty's (pressing alt-f1 through f8) does not show me a graphical display.
<cheater> HOWEVER, that login screen was different to the one i'm used to seeing.
<cheater> iirc i replaced lightdm with gdm because that's what MATE wanted.
<Bashing-om> cheater: Let's make sure you are authorized to start the GUI -> ls -la .Xauthority , ls -la .ICEauthority <- should be "you" as group and owner .
<Extensa5630G> cheater: Go on, I'm curious to know the solution with you
<Bashing-om> cheater: Nothing syas we can not attempt to start GDM .. -> sudo service gdm start <- .
<cheater> doing service gdm start does not help - it dumps me to a black tty with a cursor blinking (tty 7)
<cheater> Bashing-om: where should those files be?
<Extensa5630G> cheater: home directory?
<cheater> Bashing-om: in my home dir, .ICEauthority is owned by me, .Xauthority doesn't exist.
<amzolt> Anyone answer a ClamTk question for me?
<Bashing-om> cheater: In your /home directory .. maybe have to do the explict path -> ls -la ~/.Xauthority .
<cheater> doesn't exist
<cheater> which is fine i guess
<Bashing-om> cheater: .Xauthority should exist .. and be created when you boot up ... not sure presntly what we will do about .Xauthority !
<cheater> Bashing-om: i suggest ignoring it for now.
<cheater> the issue is gdm not starting properly.
<Bashing-om> cheater: No .Xauthority, no authorization to access the GUI .
<Extensa5630G> why can't he just create the file?
<Extensa5630G> *doesn't*
<cheater> alright, let's try to ma an .Xauthority file
<donix> cip
<Bashing-om> Extensa5630G: cheater:: it is a thouhgt, though the system should creat that .Xauthority file .. sure will not hurt to try.
<donix> trying to convert to Ubuntu from kubuntu.
<donix> trying to keep data (video, pics, etc) and a KDE
<Extensa5630G> Bashing-om: what is important is what should he write in the fime
<Extensa5630G> *file
<Bashing-om> cheater: Extensa5630G Got me .. that is "security" and above my head how/what the system writes to the file .. -rw------- 1 sysop sysop 156 Jan 19 08:49 /home/sysop/.Xauthority .. might try a "touch" and see what the system does on a reboot .
<cheater> in #mate i was told to have a look at Xorg.0.log
<cheater> you can find it here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7655449/
<cheater> Bashing-om: shouldn't have anything to do with this since it craps out before i can even get the login screen. so the issue is not related to any one user.
<Extensa5630G> Bashing-om: he can google about the file using lynx as well
<Bashing-om> cheater:  Extensa5630G :: Let me back out of all I have going on and reboot, as I boot to terminal, and see what is prior to starting the GUI .. be back in a bit.
<Extensa5630G> Um'
<bananapotion> Hello. When using the intel card (nvidia-prime) transparency doesn't work, on the sidebar for instance
<atrioom> ssh-add refuses to add one of my private keyfiles. What could be the reason for that? ssh-add asks for passphrase and then nothing. Key is not added.
<bananapotion> What could be the problem?
<balleyne> atrioom, how are you verifying that the key is not added?
<atrioom> balleyne: ssh-add yields 'The agent has no identities'
<Bashing-om> cheater: Well, that was an exercise in futility "-rw------- 1 sysop sysop 156 Jan 19 08:49 .Xauthority" as my file has existed from Jan 19 // Ok a bit of poking (quickly) says "auth" has to create that file.
<atrioom> balleyne: Thank you for answering btw!
<atrioom> I desperately installed putty on ubuntu (isn't that shameful?) and it works perfectly with said keyfile.
<finlstrm> putty = ikky. we have a terminal for that
<balleyne> atrioom, hmm, and it's just that one keypair that it's not working for? (btw, you can use your keypair with OpenSSH without using ssh-add -- though ssh-add adds some convenience)
<atrioom> Jep. I burrow my head in shame.
<balleyne> atrioom, oh, wait... was the keypair generated with PuTTy or OpenSSH?
<atrioom> balleyne: When I generate a key on my machine, ssh-add takes it. The private keyfile was not generated on this machine. Could that be the reason?
<balleyne> atrioom, https://stackoverflow.com/questions/2224066/how-to-convert-ssh-keypairs-generated-using-puttygenwindows-into-key-pairs-use
<atrioom> uuuhhhh, that looks promising!
<balleyne> atrioom, that might be it. I don't use PuTTy, but IIRC, PuTTy keyfiles are not in the same format that OpenSSH uses, can't just share them back and forth, need to convert
<atrioom> balleyne: Well thanks a bunch! I'll try converting and see how it goes!
<compnski> hey, I'm on Trusty Tahr -- can I go back from procps-ng back to procps? [I'm having trouble with keybindings in top]
<balleyne> atrioom, np!
<cheater> Bashing-om: apparently i just need to uninstall gdm and use lightdm.
<cheater> but ill do that tomorrow.
<cheater> i can get a desktop apparently if i start lightdm by hand.
<cheater> thanks for the help and support. highly appreciated.
<atrioom> balleyne: so successful. I am so incredibly glad I can go to bed now actually understanding what was going on :D
<wheatthin> cheater, if it starts by hand, you can make it autoload rc-update lightdm defaults
<wheatthin> or enable*
<cheater> tomorrow... its really late
<cheater> thanks though
<wheatthin> yup
<cheater> bye!
<wheatthin> just sat down.. sorry it's late
<wheatthin> laterz
<Bashing-om> cheater: We can try that and see, I have chores to do, so will be afkb for a spell .. I will be back -- ya might need to sleep on this.
<wheatthin> lol too late Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> too late cheater .
<mbuvarp> URL http://www.reddit.com
<bananapotion> Hello. When using the intel card (nvidia-prime) transparency doesn't work, on the sidebar for instance
<Joel> in rhel you can remove a package from the db but leave ALL files in place, can I do that on ubuntu?
<sly33> ?
<sly33> you mean uninstall a software and leaving conf files for example ?
<Joel> no.
<jrib> Joel: you could but that's not recommended and why would you want to?  I don't know how offhand
<Joel> jrib, thanks, I'll google more.
<jrib> Joel: I'd urge you to try to explain the situation you are in that makes you want to do this as there may be a better solution you haven't come across
<Joel> You're not in a spot to suggest a better solution if you've never had to do it imho.
<jrib> Joel: you haven't explained the issue.
<L0uk3> I just watched the ubuntu phone and tablet videos --sweet. They talked about native apps but did not show them. I assume you can launch a terminal and run shell code etc...?
<Joel> jrib, you didn't read the last thing I typed.
<jrib> Joel: if you want help, my advice is that you explain your actual issue.  I'll leave you with that.  Best of luck.
<Joel> jrib, you didn't read the last thing I typed.
<jrib> Joel: I believe I've read everything you've typed since joining this channel.  If you stated your actual issue, then I may have missed it.  Can you repeat it?
<kg-irc> Does anyone know a good ufw log parser?
<Joel> jrib, you didn't read the last thing I typed.
<jrib> Joel: I'll take that as a "no"
<Joel> jrib, you didn't read the last thing I typed.
<genii> Joel: Not sure why you'd want to do this. But the way to mark a package as not installed but still have it installed is to edit the stanza for it in the file /var/lib/dpkg/status and change the line reading "Status: install ok installed"   to "Status: deinstall ok config-files"
<Joel> genii, thanks!
<fizyplankton> is there a good ubuntu raid software that can convert a single existing drive into a raid 1 (mirror) array without too many side effects? i usually do raid through cmos, but my cmos doesnt do it
<jrib> !raid | fizyplankton
<ubottu> fizyplankton: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<intok> What do I need if I want to get the Radeon VCE hardware transcoder working in 10.04?
<intok> 14.04*
<genii> Joel: Please note: If this package is a dependency of other packages which are already installed, when you update/upgrade next time you will get the "you have held onto broken packages" messages and update/upgrade will fail
<Joel> genii yeah, won't affect me for my use case.
#ubuntu 2014-06-17
<davidsong> what's a good alternative to Nautilus, it's really pissing me off right now
<Erdbeertage> hey
<surely> davidsong, All the desktop versions have there own file system take your pick
<linuxuz3r> nice http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTcyMTI
<mittwally> Hello, I need the Ubuntu 14.014 Trusty Tahr manual, Can someone give me the link?
<surely> mittwally, Maybe a ubuntu manual?
<mittwally> surely: ok
<genii> mittwally: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/index.html
<Arkeus6> thats an easy one
<mittwally> genii: thanks
 * genii makes more coffee
<surely> !manual  | mittwally
<ubottu> mittwally: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<mittwally> surely: thanks
<surely> mittwally, my pleasure
<Bashing-om> mittwally: "Nother one - I like - http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Trusty .
<mittwally> Bashing-om: Hehe, I asked one time and gave me three options, more than awesome.
<mittwally> Real thanks!
<CooLBALL> i love mate with a good theme
<CooLBALL> but unity is great
<CooLBALL> really imho a better design
<CooLBALL> why not put menu bars on the taskbar
<CooLBALL> and put window buttons on the left and title next to them... on the taskbar when you mouse over
<CooLBALL> but i guess its the other way around
<CooLBALL> you dont want the menu bar to disappear when you mouse over it
<CooLBALL> truly a great design
<CooLBALL> what is going to happen... how is caonical going to get money?
<CooLBALL> canonical
<Artemis3> not by ranting in the support channel for sure
<monty__> hello
<ADW>  hi
<PCworker> Hello, I would like to know if it is possible to upgrade Ubuntu 12.04 LTS to the new Ubuntu 14.04 LTS??? Or do I need to upgrade to 13.** and then upgrade again to the next release???
<genii> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> LTS to LTS upgrades are not offered automatically until the .1 release has been issued. Ubuntu 14.04.1 is due for release on 24th July, and you will only see an option to upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 after that date.
<genii> PCworker: After July 24, as indicated by the bot
<f-recruiters> Can I hate IT recruiters any more?
<PCworker> Ok
<genii> f-recruiters: You probably want ##headhunters . This is #ubuntu
<texla> How to add themes to unity-tweak-tool or to system settings>appearance in ubuntu-14.04
<linuxuz3r> anyoone used vino here
<f-recruiters> I wana hunt down headhutners and kill thier clan
<f-recruiters> anyway 14.04 amd64 kinda nice but cant seem to get nginx to talk to php-fpm
<f-recruiters> quite the bugger ofa problem
<PCworker> Has anyone been successful in using the Netflix app with Ubuntu 12.04 LTS???
<kostkon> PCworker, which one
<PCworker> kostkon: I didn't know there was more than one available.
<kostkon> PCworker, pipelight; the best option there is.
<kostkon> PCworker, http://www.webupd8.org/2014/06/pipelight-027-brings-new-system-check.html
<PCworker> kostkon: I will give that a look and see about it tonight.
<kostkon> PCworker, ok
<kostkon> PCworker, it's a browser plugin so it will work with other sites too
<MuffinMedic> is UFW a good firewall to use for a VPS that acts as a web server and for ZNC?
<mojtaba> Hi, I have installed recently byobu, but after pressing F8 I can not rename the window, and it just do nothing. Does anybody know what should I do?
<PCworker> kostkon: thanks, I am installing it now.
<kostkon> PCworker, np
<texla> How to add themes to unity-tweak-tool or to system settings>appearance in ubuntu-14.04
<f-recruiters> use iceWM
<f-recruiters> :)
<intok> What do I need if I want to get the Radeon VCE hardware transcoder working in 14.04?
<f-recruiters> google
<f-recruiters> bing
<f-recruiters> duckduckgo.com
<intok> f-recruiters checked, all it pulls up is Phoronix posts announcing that it works, not what has to be installed
<f-recruiters> doh
<f-recruiters> whats it do?
<intok> f-recruiters does h.264 encoding on the GPU if you have a recent AMD GPU, which I have
<intok> f-recruiters benefit is that it's very fast at it
<f-recruiters> what that encoding do? make videos?
<f-recruiters> make dvd?
<ScottyK> greetings! How can I activate the "pause" button on my USB keyboard, so Ubuntu will stop playing music in Clementine when I press the pause button? thanks!
<intok> f-recruiters takke any video source I want and transcode it into .h.264 with the quality parameters I set and do it stupid fast, much faster then the CPU can do
<intok> f-recruiters like take the 20Gb of mpeg2 video from my DV camcorder and make it a 1-2Gb Youtube upload out of it in a not obscene amount of time
<f-recruiters> whats best way to see megs /s going to each disk? iostat seems crappy
<f-recruiters> woa
<f-recruiters> covert to what mp4?
<I_Do_Believe> ScottyK, With a little search I see a problem in this scenario with others.
<f-recruiters> er convert
<MuffinMedic> Any preferences or comments about what firewall to use? I currently have ufw
<f-recruiters> handbook shows howto use firewall, and I hear pf is nice
<f-recruiters> dotn know ufw
<f-recruiters> I do know there are gui for some firewalls that rock
<supergl> ufw is very simple, yet very effective
<MuffinMedic> f-recruiters: VPS, i don't have a UI. it's all command line
<f-recruiters> is ufw one of the 3 firewall freebsd uses?
<f-recruiters> ah
<f-recruiters> cool cool
<MuffinMedic> f-recruiters: no it's a simple command line forntend for iptables
<f-recruiters> oh cool
<intok> f-recruiters .mp4 would be the most common output, but you can put h.264 video into any container file you like, I prefer .mkv
<f-recruiters> it is a ubuntu thing?  check this out  http://www.fwbuilder.org/  you can use fwbuilder then it will move the config to a REMOTE BOX!!! AWESOME
<f-recruiters> why is .mkv used if .mp4 is there?
<f-recruiters> I notice a lot of my torrent movies are mkv and my player sees it
<intok> f-recruiters multi audio/subtitle features
<f-recruiters> just curious why avi or mp4 arent used instead..
<f-recruiters> in mkv? oh interesting
<vakna> I have a wireless usb trackball mouse, and all the buttons work, but the trackball sends no signal to x.
<f-recruiters> I think I have a gpu but not sure its being used......how do I check?
<vakna> xev has 0 output (input?) from it.
<vakna> No drivers seem to exist, but I know there are trackball drivers for ubuntu...
<vakna> Wouldn't they be similar enough to modify something and make it work?
<f-recruiters> ] [drm] GART: num cpu pages 131072, num gpu pages 131072 (from dmesg)
<holstein> vakna: i would test the hardware in that scnario, on a supported operating sytem with supported drivers.. sounds more like the optics are bad
<vakna> It works on windows.
<intok> f-recruiters I take it you don't watch much outside of your native tung, this is where the open source video tools absolutely kill the closed source stuff, just check any anime site, even if they are using h.264 video, they are still using oss containers and oss tools to do the conversion
<holstein> vakna: then, the device should be fine.. ask them for linux support
<vakna> They don't seem to have an official webpage.
<vakna> yumouse y-10
<vakna> lsusb id 7545:109a
<f-recruiters> link to good anime site? I loved one called cutry hony I saw one time
<f-recruiters> great art
<f-recruiters> :)
<f-recruiters> I really need to get more international
<vakna> I'm alright with the idea of using the windows driver, but I don't see anything that is close to that idea except ndiswrapper, and though it's wireless, I don't think it's quite the same.
<vakna> But afaik it uses 802.11g
<holstein> vakna: why would you be able to use the windows driver?
<holstein> ndiswrapper is only for wifi drivers..
<vakna> Not directly, but I thought there might be something similar to ndiswrapper for it.
<vakna> Right, but it does use 802.11 signals.
<holstein> vakna: not that im aware of, but nothing is preventing the manufacturer from supporting linux
<vakna> Is it not reasonable to try to modify the source for another trackball?
<holstein> vakna: sure.. but its not for the device
<vakna> I don't understand.
<holstein> vakna: why would it support your device?
<darkxploit> helo..
<vakna> Why wouldn't it? Everything is a signal, right?
<darkxploit> hey guys an idea how to add a user by giving it permission to perform root on same command
<genii> darkxploit: That question is confusing. Can you explain in a better manner?
<holstein> vakna: i mean, its a device, and the device manufacturer would be responsible for the support.. modifying some other devices code would alsa take some hacking and work and may not provide support for the device
<darkxploit> i want to add a user and give the user access to perform root action
<holstein> darkbasic: you shoudnt. you should use sudo
<holstein> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<vakna> holstein, I get that they should develop support for it, but I don't expect them to, and I definitely don't feel like waiting for that to happen.
<holstein> darkbasic: you can add a user from the command line or in the GUI https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto and give it sudo privs
<intok> f-recruiters well I don't have any recent reviews of the GPU's dedicated transcoding chip compared to CPU encoding, as it's been years since I looked into it, but back when I did it showed that the $120 at the time HD4670 was about 4x as fast as intel's fastest $1200 CPUs using multicore rendering of the same video file and settings, the only thing was that the GPU decoder was limited in settings range and the video wasn't as 
<holstein> vakna: you'll have to expect them to, though.. they are the ones responsible for it
<darkxploit> holstein, how do to that in the command line
<holstein> darkxploit: sudo adduser
<vakna> They don't even have a website.
<holstein> vakna: ok.. then, the device may not support linux
<xXx> darkexploit
<xXx> u have a funny nick
<darkxploit> holstein, how to give it rights to perform root actions?
<vakna> That appears to be the case, but someone would have to write it. That means there's a method that could be used to accept the input.
<holstein> vakna: i know i usually just try live CDs and see what works out of the box and go from there.. otherwise, there is nothing ubuntu is doing to prevent it from working
<xXx> sudo
<xXx> before the cmd
<vakna> I don't blame ubuntu.
<xXx> do : man sudo
<vakna> I guess I should have clarified that, but I'm asking in ubuntu because there isn't a "misc linux drivers" channel.
<holstein> darkxploit: the link i gave https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto has how to add users to groups. such as sudo
<holstein> vakna: ok.. ubuntu is ready to support your device. there is nothing it is doing to prevent support.. but, there is little it can do to facilitate support
<tracyone> can Lubuntu install the gtk3 theme?
<linuxuz3r> what is the development meta package?
<linuxuz3r> nvm
<f-recruiters> I don't reccomend devops.
<f-recruiters> buy fewer machines and learn to use name based vhosts and raid 10 sas or zfs mirrors
<f-recruiters> how get ia32-libs on ubuntu?
<supergl> f-recruiters: add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring main restricted universe multiverse" to your etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<supergl> And then you can just install it via "sudo apt-get install ia32-libs"
<supergl> Ah, don't forget to "apt-get update" before that ;)
<f-recruiters> does the name of the file containing that string matter? in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<f-recruiters> also I am on trusty do i change raring to trusty?
<supergl> yes, sorry
<supergl> I actually copypasted that, so it's outdated
<SierraAR> supergl: Hasnt the name for the ia32-libs thing changed to something else?
<f-recruiters> has it?
<supergl> SierraAR: really?
<SierraAR> Or is ia32-libs what it changed to.. Idk, there was something about 32 bit library package names being changed somewhere between 10.04 and 12.04 that threw me off when I was looking things up a couple years ago
<somsip> !find ia32
<ubottu> Found: grub-efi-ia32, grub-efi-ia32-bin, grub-efi-ia32-dbg, lsb-core, lsb-cxx, lsb-desktop, lsb-graphics, lsb-languages, lsb-multimedia, lsb-printing (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ia32&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<m1dnight_> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/23182765/how-to-install-ia32-libs-in-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<m1dnight_> this answer worked for me yesterday :)
<m1dnight_> my x86 asm code compiles fine
<supergl> Regardless, @f-recruiters: The file should have the .list extension
<f-recruiters> http://askubuntu.com/questions/107230/what-happened-to-the-ia32-libs-package  stabs self
<f-recruiters> ah yes I just fixed it to x.list
<f-recruiters> and it stays raring apprently
<f-recruiters> heh woo wee
<supergl> Sometimes aptitude is just so confusing about its packages
<supergl> still better than pacman ;)
<f-recruiters> bah!!
<f-recruiters> pacman is the goodnss
<f-recruiters> pkgng not bad either
<f-recruiters> I can't believe www.aidaweb.si is 32bit, it is very advanced appserver and uses lovely smalltalk
<m1dnight_> Site is not loading for me :(
<SierraAR> Being that im on a train's wifi... XD
<supergl> f-recruiters: in my opinion, pacman sucks, but well... opinions differ
<f-recruiters> rpms suck to be, pacman has never bent me over
<f-recruiters> er
<f-recruiters> rpms suck to me
<f-recruiters> www.prevayler.org this project to me is still exciting
<somsip> f-recruiters: can you take the off topic chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<samuelkadolph> I'm trying to configure wifi from the command line in 14.04. sudo iwlist scan shows the networks but sudo nmcli dev wifi list is empty. Anyone know why nmcli wouldn't see any of the networks?
<xXx> http://bit.ly/1iCCW1t
<jtraktor> angga
<OerHeks> is there a bit.ly checker ?
<supergl> OerHeks: Its a youtube link
<OerHeks> supergl, thanks
<mojtaba> Hi, Do I need to create keys if I want to ssh from Mac to Ubuntu? Or can I just enter command ssh user@ubuntu-ip from mac?
<mojtaba> I tried the last one but nothing happens. Do you know what should I do?
<xXx> sudo service sshd start
<xXx> set NAT on router
<somsip> mojtaba: depends if ubuntu allows password auth via ssh or not, but I believe it does by default
<xXx> and then u can connect
<mojtaba> somsip: how can I check that? xXx: They are on both LAN, should I set NAT?
<somsip> mojtaba: look at /etc/ssh/sshd_config (from memory) on the ubuntu server.
<xXx> yes mojtaba
<xXx> set nat for LAN
<daftykins> mojtaba: you may need to use "ssh ubuntu-IP -u username" depending on the way macs work
<f-recruiters> people still use macs?
<f-recruiters> iceWM and linux desktop baby!!
<f-recruiters> aw yeah
<f-recruiters> laptops are so 70s
<SierraAR> f-recruiters: I'm on a laptop right now :(
<f-recruiters> no one with  a laptop ge tmuch work done
<f-recruiters> desktop is where real work gets done
<SierraAR> I honestly get more work done on my laptop than my desktop. Mostly because my laptopcant run games. XD
<daftykins> f-recruiters: again, please drop the off topic chatter.
<ouyes> after succesfully installed LUBUNTU 14.04, I can't boot into my system, the boot process stop at the login screen, the login screen is flashing, I can't see anything but just two flashing white windows. so Anybody can help me about this?
<Arkeus6> Is there a spotify ad blocker on linux?
<I_Do_Believe> ouyes, Have you logged in since the install yet?
<The0x539> Arkeus6: Is spotify anything but a website?
<Arkeus6> I think the client came before the web version
<ouyes> I_Do_Believe, no sire
<ouyes> I_Do_Believe, no sir
<The0x539> I didn't know spotify HAD a client
<The0x539> I never use it :(
<The0x539> sorry, no clue
<I_Do_Believe> !nomodeset | ouyes try this
<ubottu> ouyes try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ouyes> I_Do_Believe, that is the most frastrating part
<ouyes> I_Do_Believe, I already tried that, made no difference
<lulz> Hello there can anyone maybe help me out?
<The0x539> Just state your question/problem
<lulz> I am having difficulties with the WINE windows program loader
<I_Do_Believe> ouyes, Did the install go with no problems? What is the chip speed and ram amount?
 * The0x539 headdesks
<The0x539> lulz: continue
<lulz> Everytime I try to open an .exe program it shows it loading for about 3 seconds
<lulz> then nothing happens
<ouyes> I_Do_Believe, when I tried to install with the desktop edition, the install stopped at the user password setup, the screen flashed. so I tried alternative edition, the installation was fine
<ouyes> but I couldn't boot in
<ouyes> I_Do_Believe, the chip is ati rage pro
<I_Do_Believe> ouyes, Are you sure the computer is up for hardware wise for this install, the minimal needed and do you know the graphic hardware?
<ouyes> I_Do_Believe, yes sir, I think so,  Rage LT Pro is a good VGA card, Lubuntu is light weighted
<I_Do_Believe> ouyes, Are you sure you ran the nomodeset option correctly?
<ouyes> I_Do_Believe, it ran windows xp without any problem
<I_Do_Believe> how did you do it?
<ouyes> I_Do_Believe, press shit, press e, type in nomodeset and hit ctrl+x
<lulz> Everytime i try to open a .exe program on windows with Wine windows program loader it shows it loading then stops and nothing happens...... Can anyone help me?
<ouyes> I_Do_Believe, sorry, shift
<lulz> on kali linux my bad
<I_Do_Believe> ouyes, I am not sure beyond these questions.
<ouyes> I_Do_Believe, was that correct
<BlackBird_> i think i should go to learn english
<ouyes> I_Do_Believe, press shift, grub menu, press 'e', then edit, add nomodeset and ctrl + x, boot
<I_Do_Believe> ouyes, If typed in the correct place yes, the link shows how, there is a safe x boot in recovery you might try it.
<ouyes> I_Do_Believe, no difference was made
<ouyes> I_Do_Believe, recovery mode I tried
<ouyes> I_Do_Believe, I did boot into recovery mode, and I chose normal boot, then screen flashes
<ouyes> I_Do_Believe, I delete quite splash, and replace it with nomodeset
<I_Do_Believe> ouyes, That is all I know, maybe others can help.
<ouyes> I_Do_Believe, OK, thanks a lot
<zipc> I'm trying to replace nouveau by following these instructions http://www.binarytides.com/install-nvidia-drivers-ubuntu-14-04  but for some reasons, it still uses nouveau instead of nvidia driver.  maybe im missing something?
<Bashing-om> zivester: Witch are you trying ( 3 methods given) .. supported is "Additional Drivers", what does Additional drivers relate for available drivers ?
<Bashing-om> zipc: ^^ .. zivester sorry bout hightlighting you.
<Semor> I have ported my 32 bit programe tp 64bits OS ,it usually corrupted and dump a core file
<Semor> how do I find the reason for that ?
<zipc> i'm using the sudo apt-get install nvidia-340
<Bashing-om> zipc: did you verify wiht the Nvidia web site that the 340 driver is the correct driver for your card ? -- what does 'Additional Driver's relate for available drivers ?
<ouyes> Is there anybody know how to get ati 3d rage lt pro VGA card working?
<zipc> Bashing-om:  i installed the wrong driver, should be nvidia-331
<Megabyte> Hello again, guys
<Bashing-om> zipc: I would suggest purging what ever Nvidia driver or portion that is installed at this time -> sudo apt-get purge nvidia* <- .
<zipc> Bashing-om:  then install the right driver?
<SierraAR> Is there a way to get a list of all installed packages that did not come with my ubuntu install? I.e. everything I've installed since I installed ubuntu
<Megabyte> zipc, proprietary Nvidia drivers?
<Megabyte> Get lost
<Megabyte> Noveau is so much better!
<Megabyte> It's Newvaeu!
<SierraAR> Isnt that new in another language?
<somsip> !clone | SierraAR (part of this answer applies)
<ubottu> SierraAR (part of this answer applies): To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<somsip> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html - See also !cloning
<somsip> SierraAR: ignore that last one. Wrong factoid
<SierraAR> !software package "apt-clone"
<ubottu> SierraAR: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SierraAR> Lol, I figured that was an information command too. Oh well
<Megabyte> SierraAR, I'm sure it is :D
<lotuspsychje> !info apt-clone | SierraAR
<ubottu> SierraAR: apt-clone (source: apt-clone): Script to create state bundles. In component main, is extra. Version 0.3.1~ubuntu11 (trusty), package size 12 kB, installed size 89 kB
<somsip> SierraAR: you need http://serverfault.com/questions/133681/generating-a-list-of-installed-packages-in-ubuntu
<Bashing-om> zipc: Then make sure there is nothing residual -> dpkg -l  | grep nvidia <- .. Then highly reommended to use the driver reomended by 'Additional Drivers' utility// then if there are problems, go to outside menad ( there will then be overhead to be concerned with).
<somsip> SierraAR: a factoid used to have similar information on it, but I can't find it now
<jtraktor> ls
<lotuspsychje> somsip: wich one are you looking for?
<Bashing-om> menad/means*
<zipc> Bashing-om: i purged nvidia*
<SierraAR> somsip: Thanks, bookmarked for later use
<Bashing-om> zipc: Purge is good, now the 'dpkg -l' result ?
<zipc> dpkg -l | grep nvidia  results nothing
<Bashing-om> zipc: Outstanding .. I say again //best to see what is in Additional Drivers - if ya want to try a proprietary driver.
<zipc> Bashing-om: lspci -vnn | grep -i VGA -A 12  ...  Kernel driver in use: nouveau
<Bashing-om> zipc: "additional Drivers" will take care of all the details to install the proprietary driver.
<zipc> Bashing-om: additional drivers now pointing to Nouveau
<Bashing-om> zipc: Sheesshh // Ok maybe there is no proprietary driver for that card (legacy ??).. what card is it .. and have you verified the driver/card with the Nvidia site ?
<lotuspsychje> for those who are interested, indicator-multiload updated to 0.4: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/06/system-monitor-indicator-ubuntu-ppa
<zipc> Bashing-om: nvidia-340, nvidia-304, nvidia-334, nvidia-173, nvidia-304-updates, nvidia-337
<zipc> those are the additional drivers
<Bosi> Hello Everyone! I'm trying to install Xubuntu 14.04 in my sister's pc, and I'm facing this problem. The bootable USB (created 1st with Unetbootin and then UniversalUSBInstaller/Win) didn't boot. It was showing this message: No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found... I did some research and saw that I should rename the folder and files isolinux to syslinux. Didn't work...
<lotuspsychje> !usb | Bosi
<ubottu> Bosi: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Bosi> Then I saw that I should use an USB formated to FAT16. I tried: sudo mkdosfs -F16 -n XUBUNTU /dev/sdb1 and this appeared: WARNING: Not enough clusters for a 16 bit FAT! The filesystem will be misinterpreted as having a 12 bit FAT without mount option "fat=16". mkdosfs: Attempting to create a too large filesystem
<lotuspsychje> Bosi: you have another ubuntu box to create the usb from?
<Bosi> Now I'm stuck.
<Bashing-om> zipc: That is what "additional drivers" is showing ? // then install one of them from the AD utility . OK ??
<Bosi> lotuspsychje, sorry?
<lotuspsychje> Bosi: do you have another ubuntu computer, to create your xubuntu usb stick?
<Bashing-om> zipc: The great thing about instaling from the AD utility, one can easily switch drivers, no sweat.
<zipc> Bashing-om: i tried but it's showing 'Nouveau' in terminal.  or do i still need to reboot the machine
<jtraktor> hey, how to join another chat room ? *newbie here
<Bashing-om> zipc: Yeah .. that is easiest .. or restart the xserver.
<lotuspsychje> jtraktor: type /join #chatroom
<jtraktor> thanks /lotuspsychje
<Bosi> lotuspsychje, well I used Unetbootin from my netbook to create the USB... it boots fine in my netbook. Then I created from another software, this time for Windows... same thing.
<lotuspsychje> Bosi: does your windows pc have uefi?
<Bosi> lotuspsychje, I have no idea. but I saw that some people solved this issue formating their flashdrive to FAT16... which I tried and an error occurred. Did I do anything wrong?
<lotuspsychje> Bosi: but you say, you tested your usb stick on your netbook and boots fine?
<jtraktor> lotuspsychje, thanks again
<lotuspsychje> jtraktor: np
<Bosi> lotuspsychje, yes.
<lotuspsychje> Bosi: so it must be some issue with the other pc's bios maybe
<lotuspsychje> Bosi: check if its set to boot usb first, and secureboot off
<Bosi> It starts to boot from USB, but this message appears: No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found
<linuxuz3r> anyone used wireshark before
<Bosi> lotuspsychje, this is the problem: http://www.geekzground.com/index/?p=27
<linuxuz3r> can you capture traffic from compA to compB using wireshark
<linuxuz3r> they are both connected to the same wireless router
<DrakkenWarr> I use wireshark all the time
<linuxuz3r> DrakkenWarr, how do i capture the traffic of a router
<Bosi> lotuspsychje, some people said here that using the USB formated as FAT16 instead of FAT32 might work when the computer is old: http://askubuntu.com/questions/329704/syslinux-no-default-or-ui-configuration-directive-found
<daftykins> linuxuz3r: why's the *actual* task?
<daftykins> *what's
<linuxuz3r> spy on my brother
<lotuspsychje> Bosi: what line did you change your bios to? USB/ZIP?
<Bosi> lotuspsychje, but I had an error when I tried to format for fat16. (WARNING: Not enough clusters for a 16 bit FAT! The filesystem will be misinterpreted as having a 12 bit FAT without mount option "fat=16". mkdosfs: Attempting to create a too large filesystem)
<linuxuz3r> DrakkenWarr, ?
<linuxuz3r> daftykins, do you know how to?
<daftykins> linuxuz3r: the scope of this channel is support, nefarious activity with siblings is not part of that. :)
<lotuspsychje> linuxuz3r: try #wireshark
<Bosi> lotuspsychje, it reads the USB, I didn't have to change anything... just this error appears.
<linuxuz3r> ok
<zipc> Bashing-om: thanks!
<lotuspsychje> Bosi: how do you know if usb boots correctly, if xubuntu doesnt load?
<Cerratux> hello everyone.
<Bashing-om> zipc: Good deal .. we can rest in peace then ?
<Bosi> lotuspsychje, it says, booting from USB... then it gets stuck with that error. Also, dozens of people that I found on internet had the exact same problem.
<holstein> Bosi: it needs to do more that just reaad the usb. you can dd copy the iso's to the stick.. i have no issuse with fat32 and unetbootin.. have you confirmed the stick booting on other hardware?
<Cerratux> can someone recommend me a website to download .deb packages with all it dependences.
<Cerratux> please
<Bosi> holstein, yup. In my netbook it works fine.
<BloodSkin> doing "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" on a vps and i timed out at "Adding 'diversion of /usr/share/gnome-mahjongg/themes/postmodern.svg to /usr/share/gnome-mahjongg/themes/postmodern.svg.unbranded by branding-ubuntu'". should i try installing again or should i just redo the image and try again
<daftykins> Cerratux: what's the scenario?
<lotuspsychje> Bosi: can you choose FAT also beside FAT16 and FAT32?
<holstein> Bosi: so, its not the stick then.. friend.. you should look inthe bios.. try other USB ports. look into the hardware.. of the stick is good, its good..
<lotuspsychje> Bosi: maybe the old pc doesnt like FAT16 either
<Cerratux> well i have a few computers with no access to the internet
<Bosi> holstein, as I searched on internet, the common causes of this problem are: isolinux/syslinux rename; corrupted ISO file; softwares to create the USB; and FAT16/32. I only wasn't able to try the last one.
<Cerratux> i would like to install the packages manually
<zipc> Bashing-om: yes, : )
<Cerratux> but without the problem of dependences
<daftykins> Cerratux: run the update on one connected, then keep all the packages in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Bashing-om> zipc: :D
<lotuspsychje> Bosi: can you burn cd's?
<holstein> Bosi: sure.. but its not corrupted if it works .. the stick works, you say.. so its not corrupted.. thus, not fitting the scenario you are finding online
<Cerratux> thank you
<Bosi> lotuspsychje holstein, is there any way for me to make a 8GB become fat16? I tried sudo mkdosfs -F16 -n XUBUNTU /dev/sdb1 and it didn't work
<Cerratux> is the best way.
<Cerratux> hey Bosi
<holstein> Bosi: fat32 works for me and unetbootin.. have you tried dd copy?
<Cerratux> unetbootin have a bug
<Bosi> holstein, apparently the fat32 thing is only an issue for old computers.My netbook works fine with 32 as well.
<Bosi> lotuspsychje, the DVD drive isn't working very well...
<holstein> Bosi: on my old computers, i use what they "like" to boot.. cd's
<lotuspsychje> Bosi: can you create a cd with 'plop boot manager' and then load your xubuntu usb stick from there
<holstein> !Mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<lagbox> where can i get my hands on chromium 35 ?
<holstein> Bosi: if the machine cant boot the stick, then it cant boot it.. the stick is good and the machine is not booting it.. its not an issue with the stick
<lotuspsychje> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 34.0.1847.116-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 39250 kB, installed size 144582 kB
<ouyes> I_Do_Believe, hi
<I_Do_Believe> ouyes, yes
<Bosi> holstein, according to several people that had the same exact problem, it can be.
<ouyes> I_Do_Believe, Finally I boot into the system
<ouyes> I_Do_Believe, it's great
<I_Do_Believe> ouyes, Good, what was the issue?
<ouyes> I_Do_Believe, only 70MiB was used
<holstein> Bosi: ok.. according to me, i disagree, and i suggest its a waste of time to try and "fix" the stick when its booting fine on other hardware
<calcmandan> i'm looking for something that'll move my mouse pointer to 2-3 designated locations on my screen and done so within specific periods of time. anyone have a good cl tool that'll do this?
<holstein> Bosi: i say, save some time and burn a CD
<I_Do_Believe> ouyes, 70MiB of what?
<lagbox> and how about a newer version
<holstein> lagbox: newer versions will just come in as available.. you can use ppa's
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<lotuspsychje> calcmandan: you want mousepointer move automatic few times a day?
<holstein> lagbox: for example.. http://www.webupd8.org/2014/02/how-to-install-chromium-beta-or-dev.html
<Bosi> holstein, haha I did burn a DVD from that old pc, I didn't work well... I'll burn from another pc and see if it works. But check this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1583344 there are people saying that the fat16 thing worked for them.
<ouyes> I_Do_Believe, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xorg#Getting_started
<holstein> !mini | Bosi
<ubottu> Bosi: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ouyes> I_Do_Believe, I added a file
<lagbox> thank you
<ouyes> I_Do_Believe, the system only use 70Mib RAM
<holstein> Bosi: thats what i would use on older hardware.. a cd. the mini cd
<calcmandan> lotuspsychje: few times a second
<I_Do_Believe> ouyes, sounds about right
<calcmandan> lotuspsychje: about 10 minute increments.
<holstein> Bosi: is the "Fat 16 thing" working for you? i say, the stick eithier boots or not..
<holstein> Bosi: regardless, if you are seeking a smaller iso, the mini is quite small you can try that from the fat16 partition
<lotuspsychje> !info xdotool | calcmandan maybe this?
<ubottu> calcmandan maybe this?: xdotool (source: xdotool): simulate X11 keyboard/mouse input. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.20130111.1-3.1 (trusty), package size 36 kB, installed size 132 kB
<calcmandan> lotuspsychje: been using xdotool to control the mouse button, but i also need the mouse to go back & forth between 2-3 locations. ifigure i'd have to input xy coords.
<Bosi> holstein, I don't know if the fat16 works or not. I don't have a small flashdrive here... when I tried to format a 8GB flashdrive to fat16 and error ocurred: "WARNING: Not enough clusters for a 16 bit FAT! The filesystem will be misinterpreted as having a 12 bit FAT without mount option "fat=16". mkdosfs: Attempting to create a too large filesystem"
<holstein> Bosi: they reference a smaller partition, friend
<Bosi> holstein, but I'll definitely try the mini CD
<daftykins> Bosi: 2GB was the old max for FAT16
<holstein> Bosi: you should be able to make smaller partitons on that larger stick.. though, i would rather put a fork in my eye.. if my machine boots cd's, i already have one burned and booting..
<ouyes> I_Do_Believe, thanks again
 * lotuspsychje reccomends plop boot manager for older pc's to boot usb sticks normally
<holstein> yup.. i like plop as well
<Bosi> holstein, ha that's where I got stuck in the fat16 thing. I don't know how to make those partitions... anyway... I'll go give it a try on the mini CD. The DVD didn't work when I tried though.
<holstein> Bosi: try plop ^
<jtraktor> #opensrp
<holstein> Bosi: i literally havent used anything else in years.. when i have an issue, i get plop. if that doesnt work, i give the hardware away
<Bosi> holstein, plop?
<lotuspsychje> jtraktor: you forgot /join
<holstein> Bosi: http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/index.html
<lotuspsychje> calcmandan: what about this one: http://www.murguu.com/
<calcmandan> lotuspsychje: looking now.
<Bosi> lotuspsychje holstein, oh, that looks great. I'll definitely give it a try
<Bosi> lotuspsychje holstein, thanks for your help! I'll try it tomorrow morning and let you know if it worked! Have a good night!
<lotuspsychje> Bosi: cheers
<jtraktor> hehe, thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> holstein: do you know howto debug lightdm.log to see whats lagging from login ==> desktop boot?
<hunt> Hi #ubuntu! Im trying to update my catalyst drivers because some apps are crashing without the latest drivers, but im having a tough time. The wiki guide says to remove them first (http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Oneiric_Installation_Guide#Removing_Catalyst.2Ffglrx)
<hunt> but when i follow their guide for removing, then run the install script, it says it hasnt been removed
<hunt> please help! no one else seems to have this problem
<hunt> is anyone familiar with this stuff?
<calcmandan> lotuspsychje: thank you. this is EXACTLY what i'm looking for. props
<lotuspsychje> !yay | calcmandan
<ubottu> calcmandan: Glad you made it! :-)
<hunt> i literally hate this so much
<hunt> why is it so difficult to install drivers?
<hunt> why is it so difficult to *uninstall* drivers
<AlecTaylor> hi
<SierraAR> Hi
<AlecTaylor> My new Ubuntu laptop just shutdown in the middle of my work. Nothing in syslog. Where else do I look?
<wheatthin> AlecTaylor, you can try looking into dmesg and
<wheatthin> checking your sensors
<wheatthin> by install lm-sensors and checking the temps
<wheatthin> More than likely, if it just randomly shut off, (and it was the only thing to do so) then you were overheating
<AlecTaylor> wheatthin: It's a brand-new Kudu-17
<AlecTaylor> Well, maybe 3 months old
<wheatthin> AlecTaylor, doesn't stop it from overheating..
<AlecTaylor> Well I expected better quality
<AlecTaylor> Trying lm-sensors
<wheatthin> check lm-sensors and see if the heatsync was seated right by checking temperatures of each core
<wheatthin> they should be the same across the board
<AlecTaylor> $ lm-sensors lm-sensors: command not found$ lm-sensors lm-sensors: command not found$ lm-sensors
<AlecTaylor> lm-sensors: command not found
<wheatthin> .sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<AlecTaylor> What's the command once it's installed?
<wheatthin> then afterwards type "sensors"
<AlecTaylor> It's all in the 43°C-46°C range
<mahmoud1> Hello, I just bought a MacBook Air and I installed ubuntu on it. but I have a problem with the wifi. It freezes often, however, it doesnt disconnect. Any one can help me? by the way I am new to IRC, so execuse me if I don't know the way of asking questions :)
<wheatthin> a 3 degree range on the same processor is shifty
<wheatthin> mahmoud1, don't fret, someone will help with your wifi question if they get some more info.. how often does it cut out? and might if it might be related to power/suspend/sleep
<wheatthin> sorry buzzed, and still trying to help
<mahmoud1> hey, thanks for replying. Actually it just freezes every 5 mins or so for about 30-60 secs and then internet is good again. I checked the power management and it was off
<ztane> anyone familiar with flash crashes, I had 2 yrs ago, now with firefox can't play any video on youtube anymore - crash in 2 seconds...
<ztane> back in days it had soemthing to do with video acceleration I guess (nvidia here)
<wheatthin> mahmoud1, hmm have you checked any current outages in your neighborhood? I've noticed some in mine recently, and I'm hardwired
<wheatthin> ztane, which graphics drivers do you have installed.. most of the flash will be buggy until decent graphics acceleration is applied
<mahmoud1> I have a dual boot on my MBA .. on MaxOSX the wireless works perfectly, so I suppose this has something to do with ubuntu. Maybe the driver or something
<wheatthin> Hmmm mahmoud1 did you check dmesg to see if there was any problems with kernel related driver?
<mahmoud1> yeah I have some errors when I run dmesg: [Mon Jun 16 23:56:57 2014] ERROR @wl_dev_intvar_get : error (-1)
<mahmoud1> [Mon Jun 16 23:56:57 2014] ERROR @wl_cfg80211_get_tx_power : error (-1)
<wheatthin> mahmoud1, if you can use pastebin so we can see the whole output without accidently flooding
<Aaraigathor> ztane: Firefox for Linux (Ubuntu included) doesn't support the latest flash (version 12 I think is the latest you can get) and adobe has stated they are no longer supporting Flash for Firefox on Linux. The only option is to get Chrome or Chromium to have the latest Flash on Linux using the pepperflash plugin
<wheatthin> but regular flash play 12 does work on ubuntu 14.04 and chrome/chromium
<wheatthin> player*
<amrita22> join ##qstp-noop
<Aaraigathor> ztane: However, unless someone else knows a way, Chrome no longer supports Java for Linux. So it presents a problem on both ends
<Aaraigathor> Latest flash works on chrome/chromium, but only version 12 for Firefox, which can cause crashing in some programs that require newer flash
<wheatthin> Aaraigathor, http://askubuntu.com/questions/155852/installing-chrome-java-plugin
<Aaraigathor> Having an ongoing issue with my computer running Ubuntu 14.04. Really need some help here. My cursor periodically goes invisible, usually while using the terminal or while watching videos with VLC, althought it has happened in the browser too. Most often happens from using terminal, almost every time. It is not possible to recover cursor without reboot or restarting lightdm. Cursor is still usable, however invisible. Tried changi
<loa> i forgot what package pulseaudio settings?
<loa> something like pulseaudiocfg
<loa> or something.
<Aaraigathor> wheatthin : Icedtea no longer works on latest Chrome, that's an old post. I tried just last week
<mahmoud1> wheatthin: Here is the link of dmesg http://pastebin.com/9F9pqXYf
<ztane> wheatthin: nvidia.ko, 304.88
<ztane> Aaraigathor: dunno, it is just this machine with nvidia+kubuntu that seems to be crashing, and on playing videos
<ztane> so looks like it is an accelerated video decoding bug again...
<ztane> plugin-container: ../../src/xcb_io.c:274: poll_for_event: Assertion `!xcb_xlib_threads_sequence_lost' failed.
<ztane> hmm
<Aaraigathor> Really need some help here, running Ubuntu 14.04 My cursor periodically goes invisible, usually while using the terminal or while watching videos with VLC, althought it has happened in the browser too. Most often happens from using terminal, almost every time. It is not possible to recover cursor without reboot or restarting lightdm. Cursor is still usable, however invisible. Tried changing mice and usb ports, no luck
<wheatthin> mahmoud1, is this a broadcom device?
<wheatthin> Aaraigathor, it shouldn't be disappearing if you have proprietary drivers installed
<ztane> Aaraigathor, wheatthin: yeap, /etc/adobe/mms.cfg <- OverrideGPUValidation=false EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=0 and videos work again...
<mahmoud1> wheatthin: yes
<Aaraigathor> wheatthin Graphics drivers you're talking? Or USB drivers?
<safi> tariq
<mahmoud1> wheatthin: 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4360 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter (rev 03)
<Aaraigathor> Really need some help here, running Ubuntu 14.04 My cursor periodically goes invisible, usually while using the terminal or while watching videos with VLC, althought it has happened in the browser too. Most often happens from using terminal, almost every time. It is not possible to recover cursor without reboot or restarting lightdm. Cursor is still usable, however invisible. Tried changing mice and usb ports, no luck
<tenstormavi__> hello, anyone here can help me with apache?
<makara> tenstormavi__: ask your question
<GuppyMan> Can anyone help walk me through how to install a driver through this git repo? http://git.linuxtv.org/cgit.cgi/media_tree.git/about/
<SierraAR> GuppyMan: What OS is this for?
<GuppyMan> SierraAR: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS is what I am running
<SierraAR> Disregard that, for some reason thought this was #freenode and was going to direct you to an OS specific channel xD
<SierraAR> Sadly I don't know enough to help with this :(
<GuppyMan> oh lol
<GuppyMan> Thank you anyway. :)
<Ben64> GuppyMan: what card is this for
<GuppyMan> Ben64: Pinnacle 800i http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Pinnacle_PCTV_HD_Card_%28800i%29
<Ben64> GuppyMan: can you pastebin "dmesg" and "lspci"
<GuppyMan> Ben64: Sure one sec.
<GuppyMan> Ben64: dmesg: http://pastebin.com/EWALqWdb
<GuppyMan> Ben64: lspci http://pastebin.com/Uq91sDye
<GuppyMan> Ben64: Oh, I think it might have cut the first part off of dmesg, at the top I don't see the line where the command was run.
<Ben64> GuppyMan: check line 98 in your dmesg pastebin, looks like it's working fine
<GuppyMan> Ben64: Still not showing up in tvheadend strangely...
<Ben64> dunno what that is
<GuppyMan> Ben64: It's a linux tv streaming server
<GuppyMan> Ben64: https://tvheadend.org/
<GuppyMan> Ben64: Perhaps I should try seeing if it is recognized in Kaffiene?
<GuppyMan> Ben64: Not showing up in Kaffeine media player either... Strange.
<GuppyMan> Ben64: I found the video0 file in dev
<Ben64> GuppyMan: you said it wasnt there before :)
<GuppyMan> Ben64: Is there any way to open this or something O_o
<Ben64> find a program that can use an atsc tuner? i use mythtv
<GuppyMan> Ben64: Downloading...
<AlHafoudh> hi
<GuppyMan> Ben64: Restarting to finish install.
<GuppyMan> Ben64: So, I installed MythTV.  Says it can't connect to database.
<GuppyMan> Ben64: Where would I find a setup guide?
<Ben64> well theres google, #mythtv-users for starters
<tasslehoff> After running Ubuntu 14.04 for a while my sound disappeared. Can't see anything odd in alsamixer, and tried reinstalling pulseaudio
<tenstormavi__> makara, hello i have installed lamp in ubuntu but it is not working. I am not able to see the ubuntu default page.
<tenstormavi> makara, sorry for late reply.
<nir0> hi guys, my after update my sound doesn't work any more
<nir0> firefox becomes grey after trying to play sound through flash
<Scarlett21>  Hi! I give you some videos. I hope you like! http://j.mp/1lApOhD
<ovidius2> hi. i am using a hp laptop with amd processor and graphics card. i use the radeon driver since the integrated chip is not supproted in 14.04 anymore by amd. i turned off the dedicated gfx card via vgaswitcheroo, but still my laptop gets very hot. can someone help me?
<Ppknam> Hi
<Ppknam> Can any one speak english here?
<otis> ppknam I can, what do you need?
<Ben64> this is the english language support channel, so i'd assume so
<Ppknam> I'm a newbaby here
<Ppknam> I'm looking for tech help
<bcvery> !ask | ppknam
<ubottu> ppknam: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<GuppyMan> Ben64:  It actually is recognizing it now, at least the analog portion.
<AncientPC> I compiled / installed ncdu from tarball but lost Unicode support. How do I copmile with Unicode support?
<AncientPC> or for that matter does anybody know where I can find Debian / Ubuntu maintainer's patches / build scripts for ncdu?
<plop> hi! I have a question about ubuntu and udev (I havn't problem, it's just to undersant :) )
<I_Do_Believe> AncientPC, I assume you aware of http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=sourcenames&keywords=ncdu
<gm10_> siema
<plop> When the ubuntu kernel start, udev isn't yet started, so how it can catch uevent to add some device like about usb stick (for example) to add /dev/sda node ?
<TIBS02> 0_p
<iptable> priuon, actually, most likely broken. even if not supported, it should still come up in lspci or lsusb
<cfhowlett> priuon I THINKK that's it, costs nothing to try/test
<iptable> priuon, oh, so you want to know if you can look at freenode topology and node status?
<gm10_> siemas
<iptable> priuon, that explains a lot about your question. otherwise we are guessing 1. which network, 2. nodes of what
<gm10_> mam problem z ubuntu
<priuon> iptable: yeah that was the question :)
<iptable> gm10_, this channel is English. Let me find you the Polish one
<gm10_> nie działa mi komputer!!!!
<cfhowlett> !indononesian|gm10_
<iptable> cfhowlett, that's Polish actually...
<cfhowlett> !indonesian|gm10_
<ubottu> gm10_: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<AncientPC> I_Do_Believe: nope, thx. Looking at the diff it looks like they just call `make -f`. :/
<cfhowlett> iptable DOH!
<cfhowlett> !polish|gm10
<ubottu> gm10: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<iptable> oh, he left
 * cfhowlett happy to see ubottu wake up
<iptable> damn, joins/parts and renames can be useful...
<priuon> iptable: well the touchpad was available in the mswindows installation i was using beforehand. I am refraining from installing any ms atm for not knowing what will happen and or how to repair to my current GRUB setup, as xubuntu is what i currently depend on.
<iptable> priuon, have you tried booting into ubuntu (not xubuntu), or kubuntu or linux mint and checking if the pointer auto-magically works there? also, did you remember to apt-get update && apt-get upgrade your system? Furthermore, what is the ubuntu version?
<iptable> priuon, has the touchpad EVER worked in ubuntu for you?
<priuon> "xserv-xorg-input-multitouch" might help as well. the notebook advertises multitouch capabilities. These seemingly lacked proper implementation though as of what i found out on mswindows.
<iptable> priuon, please answer the questions asked
<priuon> iptable I am on 12.04.04 xubuntu, i have a bootable linuxmint available on another partition. No i have not tried ubuntu or kubuntu yet. but i tried linuxmint 12.04 ubuntu derived and latest linuxmint 16 both not having the touchpad visible.
<priuon> I am going to install the multitouch pack. But it does not seem to do much of a change
<Guest55875> hello
<didrik> Stryker, just checked the documentation. No I don't. How do I check?
<iptable> priuon, you cannot unless you are comfortable with partitioning tools and partition resizing. The tools are gparted/parted,reseize2fs
<iptable> priuon, but since you want to fix it, you need to test it
<didrik> Sorry I'm used to windows but new to ubuntu
<iptable> didrik, has it ever worked in any OS?
<didrik> googling.. just a sec
<Stryker> didrik, probably going into the terminal and typing without quotes "lspci|grep -i network"
<priuon> as i have a more or less solid internet connection (rather slow for the modern standard but enough for what we are talking about), and a lot of hdd space for making a backup i might as well format the whole drive. But i'd prefer to learn of to do it inplace.
<Stryker> if nothing comes up, try lspci|grep -i ethernet
<cfhowlett> priuon best practice is to install windows FIRST.
<iptable> didrik, or better, dmesg |grep -i eth
<priuon> iptable: i downloaded the ubuntu repository dvds and want to use them inplace of the online reppos. is it compilcated to set this up with a xubuntu installation?
<iptable> priuon, no idea, sorry
 * iptable goes to dentist
<priuon> cfhowlett: i know. But this would mean i have to delete my current setup.
<didrik> Intel Corperation 82579V Gigabit Network Connection (rev 06)
<cfhowlett> priuon assume that installing windows *will* break your current setup and proceed accordingly.  backup ^ 3
<didrik> using |grep eth
<didrik> using |grep -i eth
<priuon> iptable: installing xfce on a ubuntu won't get me the same setup a xubuntu installtion does will it?
<Stryker> didrik, you and I have the same card, but mine's rev 05
<cfhowlett> priuon you can get "xubuntu" with apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<priuon> cfhowlett, oh thats nice
<sveta> cfhowlett, I think he already has xubuntu though, I was thinking.
<iptable> priuon, no, but doing apt-get install xubuntu-desktop will
<priuon> i guess i will do that then. linuxmint isn't available as such is it?
<sveta> It is a separate distro.
<cfhowlett> priuon not supported or accessible from ubuntu
<iptable> priuon, it is available, it's another distro closely relying on ubuntu. linuxmint 17 LTS atm
<sveta> bah, it is accessible. by downloading it. :s
<sveta> ubuntu doesn't block you from downloading stuff.
<louigi> hey fellas, can you advice - in the command line if I want to open a most recent file in a folder with, say, vim, how do I picke the last file without tabbing through a long name of using a mouse?
<priuon> is "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" available as well?
<didrik> ok. but it should work then? I have checked the connection socket on another computer and there is nothing wrong with the connection
<louigi> Id there a way to just pick the last file?
<Stryker> didrik, mine was also custom built. I had no problems with it. This is as far as I can help you at my level. Anybody else able to help didrik? didrik knows the name of the network card now
<didrik> so its my new rig which has a problem
<cfhowlett> priuon of course!
<sveta> louigi, hi. "ls -latr" sorts by time.  looking.
<cfhowlett> priuon hat trick: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop      ...
<louigi> sveta: but how do I actually feed this into vim? I mean, I have a list of files and usually you type "vim" and then use your mouse to copy the filename and middle-click it.
<louigi> I'd like to just feed the most recent file
<louigi> into vim
<louigi> with a command
<Stryker> thanks, iptable
<priuon> I have some rather unpleasant experience with installing multiple desktops on one linux. as in having all the bundled apps etc show up in other DE's. will this happen with xubuntu-desktop/kubuntu-desktop?
<Stryker> priuon, my advice is that I remember that windows must always be on a primary partition
<cfhowlett> priuon it will happen.  if you want to quarantine your OS (recommended), install vbox, download the 32 bits distros and install to vbox
<sveta> louigi, ``ls -Art | tail -n 1'', or ``ls -t | head -n1''
<louigi> sveta: super thanks, will try this
<dunbuggy> hey all im having some discrepancies between a entering a command in a terminal vs entering it from php's exec() function
<priuon> well I'd like to have ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu on one linux without them mixing up. But i guess this is not possible as such
<dunbuggy> its an encoding problem, so i think it may belong here
<didrik> anyone else than Stryker who can help me with my Ethernet issues?
<Stryker> priuon, try not to go to far in depth with extended and logical partitions unless you are close to your limit of primary partitions. Using Gparted, the only thing you would be doing is shrinking the linux partition and using the resulting free space as NTFS
<cfhowlett> priuon different packages ... you could always just get the desktop environments ...
<dunbuggy> php cant seem to recognize utf8 characters in the exec() response
<stone_> hello,everyone!
<Stryker> priuon, this is not enough advice to go out and do it safely. Back up everything that is dear to you and work this thing out - all of us dual booters have done this
<priuon> Stryker I am running on 4 primary partitions atm. and I have some unusable free space intedned for another os installation. So i kind of have to deal with the issue
<didrik> iptable, yesterday after first install it worked. I then tured off the computer and this morning it did not work anymore. I keep seeing the Wifi connection animation in the top corner but noting connects
<priuon> Stryker: I will damn sure back things up before doing anything parition related. But i still would need to know how to change some partitions into logical ones. and or how to install mswindows without reinstalling my linux installations.
<sveta> priuon, I did have all the desktops a couple years ago. it is okay, but in retrospect, I think I need to have different users on each desktop - otherwise their startup settings interfere.
<cfhowlett> priuon properly done, install the *nixs but then you'll need to repair the windows install and THEN reinstall grub
<priuon> I might also want to shift my partitions around. And i'd like to know where my grub is installed ( i made a primary partition for /boot/ but don't know whether it got used due to setting the installer to the sda not to the partition for safety reasons)
<didrik> dmesg gives: eth0: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO \n eth0 NIC link is down \n eth0 NIC link is up 100 Mbps Full duplex, Flow control: None
<didrik> \n are line breaks
<Stryker> priuon, Windows doesn't work well, if at all, on a logical partition, but a logical partition can hold many smaller logical partitions to infinity. Linux can run from any of these logical partitions. Perhaps you have to plan ahead next time and make sure your linux installs are always logical, but you have to move all of that linux fun over to a logical partition (not fun to do)
<didrik> the three statements keep repeting
<priuon> i guess it's adviseable to only use one DE isn't it.
<Stryker> didrik are you trying to use it with wifi?
<didrik> @Stryker no. Ethernet My desktop diesnt have Wifi as far as I know
<priuon> what other buntus are there. I know of kde,xfce,lxde now :)
<Stryker> priuon, I use 3 different DEs and it's fun to experiment. They just take up a lot of space. Openbox is my preferred WM/DE
<didrik> btw how to I write red PMs to ppl?
<Stryker> didrik, just checking if you were using it correctly
<didrik> so I dont flood the chat
<Jeroen_Mathon> Use /msg
<Stryker> didrik, you just type their names
<thecha> what about gnome?
<thecha> you cannot use gnome as DE?
<Jeroen_Mathon> Whats wrong? perhaps i can hel as well
<Jeroen_Mathon> help*
<cfhowlett> !gnome|thecha
<ubottu> thecha: GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<priuon> Stryker: I kind of liked openbox. But couldn't find much depth of repos and the sorts in the short time i had with it.
<thecha> !gnome3
<ubottu> GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty/11.04, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<thecha> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<Stryker> priuon, LXDE and Openbox have won my heart
<priuon> stryker, there are some other wms i'd like to learn more about but i am not so sure if i will ever have time to do it
<thecha> stryker i like gnome 3 best
<thecha> clean cut and lean
<Jeroen_Mathon> thechas Did you try e17 Enlightment 17?
<thecha> no gimmicks no gadgets not dangerous features that will have you accidently erase partitions
<Jeroen_Mathon> !e17
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<Stryker> Gnome 3 isn't too lean, but it looks nice.
<thecha> yes i did
<priuon> Stryker: i am on xfce as of now, for it beeing well supported and me beeing a noob :)
<Stryker> !openbox
<ubottu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<thecha> beautiful
<thecha> it just werks
<Jeroen_Mathon> Try arch if you want to learn how to use mix window managers
<Jeroen_Mathon> Like Gnome with KDE Windows
<Stryker> priuon, LXDE is like a light version of XFCE - same features, but much more lightweight.
<thecha> are you alowed to talk about arch and other distors in this channel?
<tomengland> how do i control when the screen dims off on my laptop
<priuon> I hated the open apps with a search inquirey approach of gnome3. I also couldn't find out how to get rid of it...
<tomengland> in ubuntu 14.04
<pkovie> hello everyone, I've just discovered 'grub customizer' to change the order of or remove grub entries, but the changes I made didnt apply to grub. I'd saved them.
<Jeroen_Mathon> It's only advice to learn how to use advanced linux,
<Jeroen_Mathon> Its educational
<sveta> Jeroen_Mathon, hi.
<Jeroen_Mathon> I s switched back to ubuntu afterworths
<Jkup_> Hi
<Jeroen_Mathon> Hi
<thecha> pkovie you can directly access the files in gruband edit directly
<didrik> iptable did you get my messages?
<priuon> Stryker: I got the picture of it beeing exzessively restrictive. But it might just have been the installation i got.
<thecha> no need for a manager pkovie :)
<Jkup_> I have a question
<sveta> Jeroen_Mathon, I believe distros are all equally educational; they have the relevant window managers in the repos anyway.
<Jkup_> a newb question
<Stryker> Jeroen_Mathon, but arch has its downsides, as it handicaps people for building sources with their pacman approach
<Jeroen_Mathon> Yeah i really liked the intall from text version.
<cfhowlett> !asj|Jkup_
<sveta> Jkup_, hi, what's the question?
<cfhowlett> !ask|Jkup_
<stone_> ubuntu use SELinux?
<ubottu> Jkup_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sveta> cfhowlett, thanks for the typo, I wanted to say. He was already asked what's up.
<sveta> wow. that's a wordy message.
<pkovie> thecha, yes, I also saw on the same page the posts about editing the file..gui seemed safer, just not to mess anything up..
<Stryker> sveta, right?
<priuon> Stryker, has lxde all the libs removed?
<cfhowlett> sveta I did propose a Samuel L. Jackson edit but --- denied.
<Stryker> priuon, I am not sure what you mean by that.
<Jkup_> I want to get into info sec, i have been using ubuntu for about 3 months, I was just curious on some steps and things i should do to get there. any friendly recommendations ? :)
<Jeroen_Mathon> I recommend using backintime if you'r costumising for the first time
<Jeroen_Mathon> !backintime
<sveta> stone_, I think it's available, but not by default. and it's not even maintained properly. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SELinux
<priuon> i found and loved icewm and fmwm on university systems. But don't know how to set those up the way they are set up on mentioned systems
<thecha> pkovie→ the directly eediting is what i think is best so you know exactly what can be taken safely
<priuon> Stryker, my assumption is, that xfce is not lightweight for using gtk+
<Jeroen_Mathon> Edit your xinitrc file
<thecha> pkovie→ i am on a dual boot
<thecha> ubuntu and windows7
<Jeroen_Mathon> I got my mom to do that
<Jeroen_Mathon> She likes linux more now.
<arunpyasi> hi all
<Jeroen_Mathon> arunpsyasi Hello
<thecha> why is ubunu the best rod top distro? i mean why are most linux users ubuntu users?
<thecha> is it because of unity?
<stone_> sveta but it already in use in 14.10! i test the 14.10 and i  found it installed by default!
<cfhowlett> thecha you'd have to ask the millions of users --- not here
<Jeroen_Mathon> Its easy and it works "Finally after the hell i've been trough on version 12"
<Stryker> priuon, I remember back in the days when GNOME 2 was Ubuntu's main deal. XFCE used to be more lightweight that it, but now it is not. LXDE is almost a throwback to GNOME 2 like XFCE is, but is, by itself, more lightweight
<thecha> cfhowlett→ it owuld be quite time consuming to aks millions of users, i doubt i have the resources to even find them
<thecha> ;)
<Stryker> thecha, that is an illusion
<sveta> stone_, the wiki is out of date then. my apologies.
<Jeroen_Mathon> Got to go bye :)
<thecha> bye
<priuon> to get back to topic. how do i move my setup towards extended/logical partitions. will i have to delete one of my 4 primarys beforehand or will i be able to do the transition without it?
<Jkup_> I want to get into info sec, i have been using ubuntu for about 3 months, I was just curious on some steps and things i should do to get there. any friendly recommendations ? :)
<thecha> priuon use gparted
<priuon> Stryker, well if the thing is robust i will be inclined to use it. But i guess i will end up with either fmwm or icewm
<cfhowlett> Jkup_ ask the ##linux channel
<stone_> sveta thank you ,it's ok!
<priuon> also, will i (maybe with gparted) be able to keep the partition labels as they are now?
<Jkup_> ok
<Stryker> thecha, here is a comprehensive article on why we can't be sure which distro is the most popular http://www.linuxinsider.com/story/78416.html
<cfhowlett> Jkup_ also https://www.dropbox.com/s/vdrj7k0degpzxer/Debian-Ubuntu_hardening_guide.pdf
<thecha> gparted allows you do to all that
<thecha> basically if you wanna inst6all a new distro you have to create all 3 parts for yolur system
<Stryker> priuon, you can't exceed max primary partitions, though
<thecha> first / or root then the swap and then the general data storage type
<Jkup_> Thank you sir
<cfhowlett> Jkup_ pretty sure ibm.com and opensource.com have some free resources
<Jkup_> I will check it out, cheers
<pkovie> thecha, thank you! I will do it by editing the file
<Jkup_> Ii dont get why it wont let me send to ##linux
<thecha> priuon→ pleae consider this information
<thecha> http://askubuntu.com/questions/170607/dual-boot-ubuntu-and-windows-7?lq=1
<andreas_> Hi guys. Im connected to a wifi network on my notebook. when im connected over ethernet to my embedded linux board, the internet connection is lost. ethernet interface has static ip. any ideas?
<thecha> it mighthelp clear up some of the confuse
<Stryker> andreas_, make that ip dynamic, man
<priuon> Stryker, read about it. That's basically what my issue is. I have 4 primarys unused free sapce and some more os including mswin to install. So as far as i am now, i will have to remove to convert two primarys to logicals. to get one extended and a free primary. For that sense I might want to or have to move the other two primarys on the disc. furthermore I want to have grup on a separate partition as it is availble atm. As i don't have
<priuon>  much experience with such I am kind of stuck with that set of tasks now.
<didrik> Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 40:16:7e:78:35:3b
<didrik>           inet6 addr: fe80::4216:7eff:fe78:353b/64 Scope:Link
<didrik>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<didrik>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<didrik>           TX packets:1086 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<didrik>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<unopaste> didrik you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Stryker> priuon, here's how it should look like: eliminate one of the primary partitions and make a new extended partition in its place. The extended partition will hold your logical partitions for other OSes. You will have to get rid of another primary partition for windows and format that space to NTFS. Make sure that grub is not installed on either of these partitions.
<Stryker> then install windows
<Stryker> then sudo update-grub
<didrik> stryker my ifconfig shows http://paste.ubuntu.com/7657509/
<didrik> does that give any info?
<Stryker> didrik, I only know how to troubleshoot broadcom driver issues. I was hoping you had a broadcom interface.
<alveraan> Hi. I'm playing with kvm/libvirtd. Sice I'm used to vmware, and one has to install the vmware tools on each guest machine, my question is are some kind of "tools" required on a libvirt guest?
<didrik> stryker. Ok thanks anyway
<priuon> Stryker. that sudo from a livecd boot kinda thing then?
<Stryker> didrik, also, none of that info was very useful. It looks like it was able to upload some packets, but not receive any, as I see it.
<didrik> If anyone else out there wants to help me with an ethernet connection issue. Please let me know.
<didrik> ok
<Stryker> priuon, you have to do it from an active install of a linux
<Stryker> priuon, if you have a swap partition that's primary, that can easily go.
<priuon> stryker, i'd like to refrain from simply deleting a partition. Is it not possible to define a new setup incorporating a move of current paritions into the new ones? Specifying arrangement on HDD and maybe also labeling (etc.) and have it be done afterwards!?
<priuon> Stryker I have.
<priuon> But then the partition is rather small
<stone_> i thought  X86 's future is UNIX like,Windows 's future is on ARM,am i correct?   sorry for my stupid!!!!
<Question> so i am trying to set up privoxy by following these instructions    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Privoxy       but i am confused on where it says: So lets jump to line 661, and see what the option here is - our listening IP address. well we know what we want, and in my case its this:  listen-address  192.168.0.1:8118     what does this mean?
<cfhowlett> stone_ no fortune tellers on duty.  what is your ubuntu question?
<Question> would the listening ip address be my ip address?
<Stryker> priuon, there is a way, if you have enough free space, to move your stuff from primary to logical, but then deleting the primary
<priuon> thats the thing i am looking for.
<stone_> <cfhowlett>     oh ,man
<andreas_> Stryker, this could be a problem. the board connected to the ethernet port has to be a static ip too. there is no dhcp server on it.
<Stryker> andreas_, that's a given, but it needs to be explicitly assigned (which increases chance of collision)
<Stryker> andreas_ try to make sure the router or modem has a number for your netbook and it alone if you are going the static route (which I don't recommend)
<Nothing_Much> I need some help with this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<Nothing_Much> I need some help with this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<Question>  so i am trying to set up privoxy by following these instructions    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Privoxy       but i am confused on where it says: So lets jump to line 661, and see what the option here is - our listening IP address. well we know what we want, and in my case its this:  listen-address  192.168.0.1:8118     what does this mean?
<Nothing_Much> Can somebody PLEASE tell me how the heck to patch a kernel??????
<cfhowlett> Nothing_Much never done it.  if no answer, ask ##linux
<Pricey> Nothing_Much: What is the real aim? Why do you think you need to?
<dp_wiz> Nothing_Much: why do you want this?
<Nothing_Much> dp_wiz: I'm trying to see if a patch for this: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=72921 can be fixed!!
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 72921 in DRM/Radeon "DPM Power Cycle with AMD A8-6600K & MSI FM2-A55M-E33" [Blocker,New]
<Question> does anyone have an answer for me?
<Nothing_Much> I need two different kernels!
<Nothing_Much> I don't know how to separate two of the same kernels or anything I just want to fix this!
<cfhowlett> Nothing_Much why do you need 2 kernels!  explain!
<Nothing_Much> I'm sorry I'm just EXTREMELY frustrated at this and nobody can tell me HOW to do it, I just get people linking me to a website that tells me to "ask the patcher" or whatever!
<Nothing_Much> cfhowlett: Because there's two different patches!
<Pricey> Nothing_Much: You'll probably need to use http://linux.die.net/man/1/patch to apply the diff you've been given. The instructions int he page you linked are probably appropriate.
<dp_wiz> Nothing_Much: so, what step on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile doesn't work out for you?
<Nothing_Much> Pricey: I KNOW HOW TO PATCH, I just don't know where the kernel sources are! I did the apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r) thing but I don't know where to go from there!!
<Nothing_Much> dp_wiz: NO it doesn't!
<dp_wiz> Nothing_Much: which one?
<dp_wiz> there are many steps. which one  you've tried and failed?
<Nothing_Much> B) download the source archive, apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)
<Nothing_Much> I got 3 files in my home directory
<Nothing_Much> Okay
<Nothing_Much> I put the 3 files in a new file
<Nothing_Much> They're linux_3.13.0.orig.tar.gz
<Question> are you trying to compile a new kernal?
<Nothing_Much> linux_3.13.0-29.53.diff.gz
<js1123> hello, is there a way to change/alter the popup 'shortcutlist'-image after pressing the Super key? ( or maybe to disable this pop-up and use the keubord setting to trigger an other custom popup screen?)
<Nothing_Much> Question: Yes! I NEED to test these patches!
<Question> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/amd64/kernel-baking.html
<Pricey> Nothing_Much: A folder wasn't also created?
<Nothing_Much> Pricey: No, I had to make a folder because those 3 files were in the home directory
<Nothing_Much> After I did the apt-get source
<sutetcipe> hi, i have two wireless cards on my pc and i want one to connect to one AP but only allow local traffic through it (i.e. within the network). and the other to connect to an AP but only allow external traffic, ive done some digging and assume i can get this done with iptables, but i have been trying for a day now and no luck, can anyone assist
<ztane> Nothing_Much: the apt-get downloads the source in CWD
<ztane> Nothing_Much: so you might want to cd /usr/src, then download there.
<ztane> Nothing_Much: then follow Question's instrucitons
<Question> so i am following the instructions on how to set up privoxy but i don't under stand this part   So lets jump to line 661, and see what the option here is - our listening IP address. well we know what we want, and in my case its this:  listen-address  192.168.0.1:8118
<Nothing_Much> Wait hold on
<Question> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Privoxy
<Nothing_Much> There's a linux-source-3.13.0.tar.bz2 file in there
<Nothing_Much> Because I did apt-get install linux-source
<Question> would the listening ip address be my ip address?
<Pricey> Nothing_Much: Hmm I've only got access to debian here but 'apt-get source' unpacks the sources and applies all patches etc... didn't think it'd be different on ubuntu.
<Pricey> Nothing_Much: Absolutely sure that a directory, in addition to the other 3 files isn't crated? Did apt-get source give an error?
<Nothing_Much> Pricey: Should I do it again in the home directory again?
<Question> grrr
<Nothing_Much> Pricey:
<Pricey> Question: 'yes'. You probably don't want to make this an external address. Listenning on loopback (i assume the default) will probably be fine.
<Pricey> Nothing_Much: It's your bandwidth.
<Nothing_Much> Pricey: What?
<Question> thanks just didn't want to mess anything up
<Nothing_Much> Dude, just tell me, yes or no? Is it supposed to make another directory??
<Nothing_Much> Ugh, fine
<Nothing_Much> There's 3 files being downloaded
<Nothing_Much> One of them is 116MB
<Nothing_Much> Pricey: There are 3 files in my home directory by the name of linux_3.13.0.orig.tar.gz linux_3.13.0-29.53.diff.gz linux_3.13.0-29.53.dsc
<Nothing_Much> That was using apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)
<niko> /11/11
<Pricey> Nothing_Much: And a folder wasn't also created? Was an error given?
<Nothing_Much> Oh old on
<Nothing_Much> linux-3.13.0 is here
<Nothing_Much> That's a directory
<Pricey> Yes :)
<Pricey> Try looking inside that for the unpacked & patched sources.
<asad2005> lately i have noticed that my rss reader Lifera feed items becoming read by itself, IS this a known bug? Can someone recommend a better RSS reader on ubuntu
<Nothing_Much> Hold up
<Nothing_Much> Hang on, I gotta redownload that patch
<Nothing_Much> Alright got it
<Scratchy> :)
<priuon> what is the syntax for quoting a message of another channel?
<Nothing_Much> Now
<priuon> '[%H:%M] #channel nick:"message"' ?
<wrongplace> hi
<Nothing_Much> Pricey: Where do I patch this .diff file?
<Pricey> priuon: Whatever you fancy. Be nice though and don't copy private things if you think they're private. For multiline, use a !pastebin
<wrongplace> i need to find the right drivers for my epson printer using foomatic
<wrongplace> and I have no idea
<Nothing_Much> Pricey: There's those 3 files and linux-3.13.0 folder
<Nothing_Much> Where what and how?
<Pricey> Nothing_Much: Those 3 files have been extracted into the folder.
<Pricey> Nothing_Much: The folder will be the source for your currently running kernel.
<Nothing_Much> Okay
<priuon> "[12:00] #xubuntu/priuon: what pack gives me the 'find process of window' gui-tool in xfce?" is maybe better asked in here? (didn't get any answers in xubuntu so far)
<Nothing_Much> Now I patch using patch < file.diff in that specific folder?
<ObrienDave> priuon, you need to wait a few minutes before crossposting
<ObrienDave> ok, you did wait 14 minutes. my apologies
<priuon> ObrienDave, no offens. I had waiting times in hours before ;)
<ObrienDave> yes, me too :)
<larrypg> priuon, not sure this is exactly what you are asking for but would not Task Manager work?
<priuon> task manager doesn't have the tool I am looking for as far as i can tell. linuxmint 12 mate came with that tool in the taskmanager if i remember correctly
<gebbione> ping
<priuon> 12.04 ubuntu derived linuxmint that is
<JenniferB2> hi folks! How can I make ubuntu 14 switch to the active window when I switch to the application? For instance in my editor, Intellij, I can run two windows, and I have them on different virtual desktops. When I switch between functionality, sometimes intellij will switch to the other editor on the other virtual desktop, but I am remain stuck on the inactive window in Ubutnu ... is this possible to fix?
<priuon> it's that tool with the crosshair that identifyies gui elements with the associated PID.
<priuon> the xubuntu 12.04.04 bundled taskmanager doesn't have it (as far as i can see)
<NGC982> Have some of you used Tellprox in Ubuntu?
<jdmf> I'm looking for some input about creating a "Rescue System" just like the Hetzner Rescue System, where they have the ability to to unmanaged installations of multiple Linux Dists directly from network. (all within local network) - We are using Ubuntu 12.04, Ubuntu 14.04 and RHEL which should be installable from this install-system.
<defconn> Hello. When booting from a DVD drive, I have options to boot: { AHCI, EFI } <my drive name>. Which one should I choose for most benefits?
<arcsky> if i added my friend with "useradd -m friend" and i dont want him to list files in my homedir how can i fix that?
<jrib> arcsky: remove world read and execute permissions on your home directory
<jrib> !permissions > arcsky
<ubottu> arcsky, please see my private message
<arcsky> thanks
<iptable> ooh, what does that do!
<ubuntu-studio> hoi
<iptable> !permissions > iptable
<ubottu> iptable, please see my private message
<ubuntu-studio> hello
<ubuntu-studio> hi
<ubuntu-studio> hello
<ubuntu-studio> welcome
<iptable> ok, we got the message ubuntu-studio. 4 times.
<iptable> 5
<arcsky> jrib: "world" means other right?
<ubuntu-studio> ya its correct
<iptable> arcsky, yes. owner, group, world
<ubuntu-studio> owner
<ubuntu-studio> hoe
<jrib> arcsky: yes
<defconn> !permissions > ubottu
<ubottu> defconn, please see my private message
<defconn> !permissions > defconn
<jrib> priuon: are you looking for "xprop"?
<jrib> jdmf: not really sure, but are you just looking for info on setting up a pxe install server?  Is that enough to get you started?  Some links on the wiki come up when I search for "pxe network install ubuntu"
<lkthomas> anyone have good luck with partition on preseed ?
<lkthomas> I can't get it working anyhow
<alexi5> hello
<priuon> jrib: i guess i am. is x11-utils bunled by default?
<jrib> priuon: bundled where?
<priuon> ubuntu to start with
<jrib> priuon: on a standard desktop install, I'm pretty sure that is installed, yes.  Do note xprop is a terminal app
<priuon> jrib. i am trying to find out how to do what i intend with it atm.
<priuon> the manpage examples don't seem to cover it.
<priuon> the description points out that xproc might be used for what i am looking for
<priuon> now i was going to look if xproc takes pixel coordinates. As i don't think the gui elemnt with the crosshair is supposed to do the identification ;)
<jrib> priuon: what do you want to do?
<priuon> find the PID of a window on the current workspace i see
<arun_> anyone there having ubuntu server or VPS and can provide me a chroot environment ???
<rahul_> hii all i am try to install ffmpeg over ubuntu 14.041 on beagle bone
<rahul_> *14.04
<rahul_> but getting error Package 'ffmpeg' has no installation candidate
<rahul_> what it means
<omi_1> Hi.., I have a wireless usb adapter tp link wn723n.., but it seem it won't work on my ubuntu, I wonder how to solved this issue :)
<rahul_> omi_1, what errors you are getting?
<Ben64> rahul_: its "avconv" now
<rahul_> Ben64, same error with it also
<rahul_> i tried libav-tools
<omi_1> yes it find my wireless connection and I can connected to it,, but still no internet acces rahul_
<cfhowlett> !info avconv | rahul_
<ubottu> rahul_: Package avconv does not exist in trusty
<rahul_> libav-tools : Depends: ffmpeg (>= 7:0.10~) but it is not installable
<rahul_> it is saying this
<Ben64> wait, on beaglebone? isn't that arm? #ubuntu-arm may have more experience
<rahul_> Ys
<iptable> rahul_, ffmpeg is not in repos
<iptable> rahul_, it's been replaced
<omi_1> I 've tried this but still no internet acces http://askubuntu.com/questions/296994/how-to-get-the-tp-link-tl-wn723n-working-on-ubuntu
<rahul_> then how to do it
<iptable> rahul_, use the replacement.
<arun_> anyone there having ubuntu server or VPS and can provide me a chroot environment ???
<jack> W: GPG-Fehler: http://archive.ubuntu.com trusty-updates Release: Die folgenden Signaturen waren ungültig: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<arun_> rahul_: dude, try winff
<iptable> rahul_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/432542/is-ffmpeg-missing-from-the-official-repositories-in-14-04
<jack> how do i fix that?
<iptable> rahul_, in other words install libav-tools and use avconv instead of ffmpeg. the actual command line parameters are the same
<rahul_> iptable, I tried that also]
<rahul_> libav-tools : Depends: ffmpeg (>= 7:0.10~) but it is not installable  iptable
<Ben64> libav-tools does not say that
<Ben64> if it does, then you're either not on 14.04, or you've got some weird repo stuff going on
<rahul_> http://bpaste.net/show/LzOfJsRPw1fOwHFMONnR/
<cfhowlett> rahul_ what is the output of cat /etc/issue
<rahul_> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<iptable> rahul_, libav-tools does NOT depend on ffmpeg.
<rahul_> cfhowlett, ^
<cfhowlett> rahul_ what iptable said
<iptable> rahul_, please execute: apt-get install libav-tools AND pastebin us the full result
<rahul_> iptable, http://bpaste.net/show/PHQe2fzvhn98z3lEhRNo/
<cfhowlett> rahul_ weird.  WEIRD.  suggest you purge ffmpeg and try again
<rahul_> cfhowlett, it is not installed
<Ben64> its gotta be weird sources or a weird install or just weird arm stuff
<rahul_> so how it will be removed
<cfhowlett> rahul_ yep.  t'is probably a sources issue
<rahul_> I think installing opencv may help me..
<jrib> priuon: what do you want to do with the pid once you get it?
<iptable> rahul_, add the ffmpeg repo if you find it for arm and install ffmpeg.
<Ben64> iptable: why? avconv is already in ubuntu
<iptable> Ben64, well yes, though he can't install it on arm for some reason or another (dodgy repos or install)
<iptable> Ben64, just throwing an alternative here
<Scratchy> How do I send a private message without opening a new chat window in irssi
<Ben64> iptable: so adding more dodgy repos is the answer?
<iptable> Ben64, well, if you put it that way...
<sveta> Scratchy, http://www.irssi.org/documentation/startup#c5 -- /SET use_msgs_window ON, /SET autocreate_query_level DCCMSGS , /WINDOW NEW HIDE, /WINDOW NAME (msgs)  /WINDOW LEVEL MSGS   /window move 1
<priuon> jrib: I don't really know. It has some developers background and also some sysadmin background. But I want to start using it anyways.
<sveta> Scratchy, or if you dont want query windows for dcc chat either,  /SET autocreate_query_level none, instead of what mentioned for this pref in these steps
<abc_> fg
<abc_> :(|)
<Guest32914> my system is not loading after ubuntu installation.......only two beep sounds are there...even bios is not loading..Can any one help me?
<terraformer> hey guys, anybody has experience with cyberghost vpn on ubuntu? im having some issues with it and the network drivers used... Can anyone help :)
<cfhowlett> Guest32914 bios not loading suggests SERIOUS issues of a non-ubuntu nature
<iptable> Guest32914, what is the laptop name, also did it have EFI?
<Guest32914> not laptop,it's desktop
<jackbrown> hello there I'm trying to make it works on linux a thermal printer that is recognized as IEEE-1284 usb controller   lsusb = Bus 003 Device 004: ID 067b:2305 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2305 Parallel Port can anyone help me to make it works ?
<Guest32914> iptable,  not laptop,it's desktop
<iptable> cfhowlett, user may have fallen victim of either 1. bios configuration was on a sepcial partition on the HDD and he erased it installing ubuntu, or 2. it was the buggy EFI which fills with dmesg logs from ubuntu and kills itself.
<iptable> Guest32914, still, my questions remain valid
<Guest32914> iptable, how to know have EFI?
 * cfhowlett waits, watches, hopes to learn something
<Ben64> Guest32914: what brand/model desktop? and what happens when you turn it on
<abc_> typing faster is a big deal on irc ?
<iptable> abc_, uhm, typing faster is a big deal. that's it.
<Guest32914> Ben64, It is an assembled system.processor intel i3.....
<Guest32914> Ben64, When switch on two beep sounds only
<cfhowlett> Guest32914 assembled = custom build??
<Guest32914> cfhowlett, ys
<Ben64> Guest32914: two beeps only? no video? that's an indication of a much bigger problem, as cfhowlett suggested
<cfhowlett> Guest32914 you'll need to consult your mobo documentation.  2 beeps means ... something.
<iptable> Guest32914, have you considered checking with your hardware manual on what "2 short beeps" means?
<iptable> Guest32914, the beeps are actually error codes. find out, THEN fix.
 * cfhowlett realizes that great minds think alike
<jackbrown> ?
<iptable> Guest32914, I'm assuming you DID apply thermal compound on to the CPU before putting hitsink on it? :P
<abc_> Guest13433 RAM problem.
<iptable> cfhowlett, oh, damn. you were faster than me :D
<iptable> abc_, no, depends on manufacturer
<Ben64> Guest32914: you should head on over to ##hardware
<Guest32914> Ben64, Is it problem in Bios?I don't know any change happened in configuration menu bios in mistake
 * cfhowlett "Heatsink?  We don't need no steenking heatsink!"
<asad2005> Can someone sugegst an RSS reader better than Liferea
<ikonia> thunderbird actually works quite well
<iptable> asad2005, firefox
<iptable> Guest32914, DID you read what we wrote?
<ichat> calibre  combined with your default ebook-device :P
<iptable> Guest32914, 1. did you apply thermal compound (the silvery stuff) between CPU and heatsink?
<iptable> Guest32914, 2. did you check your motherboard manual to see what 2 beeps mean on your motherboard?
<cfhowlett> Guest32914 if no recent bios changes, more likely is that you have developed some kind of hardware issue
<iptable> Guest32914, 3. did you try to reset BIOS by changing the jumper to BIOS reset? (if you assemble your system, you should know how to do that)
<iptable> Guest32914, 4. did you visit ##hardware for further help?
<abc_> Guest32914 : HP beepcodes http://h10010.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&docname=c02222922  you might consult this.
<Guest32914> iptable, let me try all
<alexi5> is a ssd a worth while invest ment for a linux development system ? does it offer signifficant IO performance over a performance hard drive like western digital black ?
<iptable> Guest32914, well, if you did not use thermal compound (point 1) during assembly, you have just overheated and burnt your CPU. Even with heatsink and fan, without thermal compound, it will NOT cool down fast enough.
<cfhowlett> alexi5 "worthwhile" is subjective and depends on you/your use proflle ...
<iptable> alexi5, SSD is a lot faster in reads and writes and predictable when it will fail. CONS: more expensive, less storage
<roventa> yesterday i tryed this site www.SoccerTips4Sure.com and i won nice money
<cfhowlett> roventa get out of here and take your spam with you
<iptable> roventa, thank you for the advert. no one here will use it.
<alexi5> cfhowlett: worthwhile as in offer significant performance increase
<Ben64> alexi5: random performance will be greatly improved. sequential not so much
<cfhowlett> alexi5 see iptable's response
<alexi5> i am thinking of getting two of them one for OS and other for running VMs for testing
<alexi5> ok
<mokush> I have an older pc which used to run ubuntu 12.04. I've upgraded to 14.04 and every once in a while it completly hangs, and I have to restart it. after restarting I'm always stuck in grub rescue. the only way I can bring grub back is with boot-repair. but at the next freeze, it's all over again. any idea what the issue might be?
<cfhowlett> mokush "old PC" might prefer lubuntu or xubuntu.  the former is optimized for older hardware.  no need to reinstall.  sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop will get it
<iptable> mokush, size of hard drives please and your partition layout#
<ichat> alexi5:  - running 2 ssd's in a setup is hardly  worth the extensive added value.     instead if you would  would use a coppy-on-write filesystem  adding the ssd as write-cash is mutch  cheaper
<jackbrown> hello there I'm trying to make it works on linux a thermal printer that is recognized as IEEE-1284 usb controller   lsusb = Bus 003 Device 004: ID 067b:2305 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2305 Parallel Port can anyone help me to make it works ?
<mokush> iptable: I got a 70gb drive, with 2 equal size partitions - one ext4 and one ntfs, and a 2gb swap.
<ichat> jackbrown:  - meaing your printer is not reconised...  what you discribe is a  usb-to-paralel (printer port) convertor...  a paralet port doesn't show any information about if or what is connected to the pc.  ergo you need to tell the pc (CUPS) what printer you have
<iptable> mokush, in that case try lubuntu/xubuntu/linuxMint(mate edition) and see if ptoblem persists
<tarelerulz> Have any of you used Netflix on Ubuntu?
<mokush> iptable: it doesn't seem to be a de issue. I'm running a minimalist kde and it works fine
<jackbrown> ichat: can you help me ?  I'm not using a usb-to-parallel adapter this printer is recognized as it was so I think that it has an embedded USB-to-Parallel adapter
<jackbrown> ichat: thanks
<cfhowlett> mokush I'd say 2 gigs is the pretty close to the floor for running ubuntu.
<iptable> mokush, so if it works fine with KDE, then it seems to be the DE issue
<ichat> tarelerulz: ...  your best chance is runnin  wine+windows firefox + netflix
<mokush> cfhowlett: 2gigs only for the swap
<cfhowlett> mokush so ... ram?
<tarelerulz> Do  any of you used paid video streaming services on Ubunut?
<mokush> cfhowlett: 4gigs
<ichat> jackbrown:  - youl have to tell cups what the type and make of the printer is...    use the add printer wizzard...   your printer will probably be connected to   lpt0 or lpt1
<cfhowlett> mokush more than adequate ...
<jackbrown> ichat: it's asking me for the uri, the wizard didn't worked
<mokush> cfhowlett: yeah, it should be. I'm guessing it has something to do with either the hdd or some drivers. that's why I was asking, maybe somebody else had this issue and manged to solve it somehow.
<ichat> jackbrown:  did you google the   name and make of this printer
<mokush> it's just weird how a freeze can completly mess up the mbr (or in some other way grub)
<cfhowlett> mokush that is abnormal ...
<jackbrown> ichat: yes sure but it's quite hard to find   it's "GWP-80 thermal printer"
<didrik> Hi, I have problems connecting to an wired Ethernet netwoek using a brand new desktop with a clean install of Ubuntu 14.04.  Any takers?
<iptable> didrik, or so you said but went away
<iptable> didrik, so dmesg shows "link is down; link is up" and flaps like that?
<didrik> iptabe yes, you never answered when I replied this morning
<iptable> didrik, in case you don't read people's notes, I did say I was popping out to a dentist.
<iptable> didrik, a few possible issues. either 1. no DHCP, or 2. the cable is faulty
<didrik> iptable, ah I didnt see that sorry
<didrik> iptable, I tried connecting the cable to another computer where it works. So that should mean that the cable and DHCP works right?
<ichat> jackbrown:  i see, -  gonne be a hard google indead,  sorry i cant really help as dont have the device to play and see...
<iptable> didrik, no. could be not.
<iptable> didrik, different network cards, cables, speeds, crossover support enabled on card or disabled. too many factors. check another cable and another port on the router/switch.
<didrik> iptable, alright just a sec
<iptable> didrik, once checked, if same issue persists, check if DHCP works for that MAC address (maybe you got mac address filtering or other insane settings?)
<kingverma12> can any one help me i want to install ubutu in my laptop single boot but while installation after few sec the screen turns blank nothing comes i tried evn nomodest option but same
 * iptable goes to eat something
<didrik> ipuser, ut works in  a different DHCP socket
<didrik> iptable, it works in a different DHCP socket. Strange. Is there any way to make it work in the old one?
<iptable> didrik, fix the old socket (or configuration for that socket). Anyways, not ubuntu issues, hardware/configuration issue with switch and/or router.
<didrik> iptable. Ok thanks.
<tarelerulz> Have any of you used Netflix with  wine+firefox windows version?
<Nothing_Much> Now I patch using patch < file.diff in that specific folder?
<Nothing_Much> Pricey: Hi again
<ObrienDave> tarelerulz, there is a semi-dedicated version of netflix that works very well. let me try to find it
<ObrienDave> oh well
<Pricey> Nothing_Much: Perhaps, depends on the patch.
<iptable> ObrienDave, I was about to say it's called netflix-ubuntu but ...
<Nothing_Much> Pricey: Here's the patch: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=72921#c16
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 72921 in DRM/Radeon "DPM Power Cycle with AMD A8-6600K & MSI FM2-A55M-E33" [Blocker,New]
<Nothing_Much> I just cd to the linux-3.13.0 folder and patch it, right?
<ObrienDave> this one works very well for netflix http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/ehoover_compholio_netflix
<tmick> Quoexl
<tmick> Still here
<Pricey> Nothing_Much: Probably, it doesn't look hard to apply it manually if patch doesn't work.
<Nothing_Much> Pricey: Hang on a second
<Nothing_Much> I tried patch < file.diff and it didn't work
<Pricey> Nothing_Much: Just make the change manually then, it's a 2 line addition and very easy.
<Nothing_Much> Pricey: Where?
<Pricey> Nothing_Much: cat file.diff
<Pricey> Nothing_Much: It's a human readable format.
<Pricey> Nothing_Much: This may all be a bad idea. I'm not familiar with the kernel, that system or your hardware. For all I know this patch has already been applied in Ubuntu etc. etc. etc. and will eat your kittens.
<Nothing_Much> Pricey: I can always just revert to the standard kernel
<Nothing_Much> But no
<Nothing_Much> I NEED these patches to work
<iptable> not the kittens!
<Pricey> Nothing_Much: Hopefully... as long as you don't break it ;)
<Nothing_Much> Yeah
<ObrienDave> anything but the kittens ;P
<Nothing_Much> So how and where the hell am I supposed to patch this thing?
<Pricey> Nothing_Much: did you cat the patch?
<Nothing_Much> Yes
<Pricey> Nothing_Much: Did you read it?
<Nothing_Much> Yes..
<Pricey> Nothing_Much: I would hope that it's pretty self explanatory as to what it is.
<Nothing_Much> There's 2 directories
<Pricey> Nothing_Much: +s are additions, -s (there aren't any) are deletions.
<Nothing_Much> a/ and b/
<Pricey> Nothing_Much: a is before, b is after.
<Pricey> Nothing_Much: That's the difference between the two.
<Nothing_Much> Wait hang on
<Pricey> Nothing_Much: No. I will not hang on.
<Nothing_Much> Nevermind
<Nothing_Much> I read it
<Nothing_Much> But where do I patch it?
<Nothing_Much> To the kernel source????
<Pricey> Nothing_Much: line numbers are at the top.
<Nothing_Much> Huh?
<Nothing_Much> After index?
<Joel> how can I get a list of all current/sub directories not containing a word? find . -not -name "*node_modules*" -exec echo {} \; doesn't work for me, it's matching things with node_modules in the path
<f3st> how can I get a list of all current/sub directories not containing a word? find . -not -name "*node_modules*" -exec echo {} \; doesn't work for me, it's matching things with node_modules in the path
<Pricey> f3st: Hi?
<ObrienDave> better question, how do you post the EXACT same thing using 2 different user names at EXACTLY the same time? ;P
<Pricey> Joel: find whatever | grep -v somethingtomatchagainst
<Pricey> (Probably not safe for a variety of reasons...)
<Joel> Pricey, yuck
<iptable> f3st, |grep -v "node_modules"
<Pricey> Joel: You want a proper solution then... :)
<Nothing_Much> UGH
<iptable> Joel, grep -v is proper and works. what's yuck about a working solution?
<Nothing_Much> Can I get some help with patching a friggin' DIFF FILE?
<Pricey> Joel: replace your "s with '"
<iptable> Nothing_Much, cat the file. read the contents, apply patch manually as specified in the file
<Pricey> Joel: bah, replace your "s with 's
<Pricey> Joel: I'm pretty sure your solution will work, your shell is just mangling it.
<Nothing_Much> iptable: WHERE???????
<iptable> Nothing_Much, what does it say when you cat file.diff
<Joel> Pricey, nope :\
<iptable> read it
<Pricey> Joel: Are you sure? Works for me...
<Pricey> Joel: Do you also want to not match files within a directory that matches your pattern?
<Nothing_Much> iptable: It doesn't say anything anymore...
<Nothing_Much> There is no output anymore
<Nothing_Much> What the hell?
<iptable> Nothing_Much, you have erased the contents of that patch file
<Nothing_Much> oh man
<iptable> Nothing_Much, you probably used > file.diff as opposed to < file.diff
<Pricey> Joel: Here's an example of it working: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7658222/
<Joel> Pricey, what? that's not working, you're still match mosh
<Joel> O.o
<Nothing_Much> iptable: Okay I got the patch again
<Nothing_Much> or diff
<iptable> Joel, it is working as expected. You want it to work against the design, that's the problem
<Pricey> Joel: ./mosh-1.2.3/debian/mosh & ./mosh-1.2.3 don't appear in the second command's output.
<iptable> Pricey, he wants it not to work basically. hence pipe-grep-minus-v is his only solution
<iptable> Joel, ^
<Nothing_Much> Now where the HELL do I patch this thing?
<Pricey> Joel: So you want to match against the entire directory path? '-name' only matches against the file/directory name.
<iptable> Nothing_Much, cat the file!!!
<Nothing_Much> I DID
<iptable> Nothing_Much, and read what it says
<Nothing_Much> Okay
<Pricey> Joel: See this is going to get really ambiguous, really quickly... absolute or relative paths for example?
<iptable> :/
<Pricey> iptable: Are you familiar with the issue or just repeating my advice?
<Nothing_Much> iptable: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7658235/ Here's what it says
<Joel> Pricey, full path
<iptable> Pricey, I did advice grep -v ages ago, but he wouldn't listen
<iptable> Pricey, and he is spamming other channels with the same thing
<iptable> Nothing_Much, so what's the problem?
<Pricey> Joel: Note that your starting point of 'find .' doesn't provide full paths in the output.
<iptable> Nothing_Much, as per the output, the file you are patching is b/drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/trinity_dpm.c
<Nothing_Much> iptable: .... I'm not understanding where I'm supposed to put it
<Pricey> iptable: Nope.
<Pricey> Nothing_Much: That file describes a change to an existing file.
<Nothing_Much> I don't see it in the kernel source in that linux-3.13.0 folder!
<Joel> Pricey, that's fine
<iptable> Nothing_Much, look at lines 6 to 15. The stuff that doesn't have a (+) at the start is what is alrady there. you have to insert the 3 lines with the (+) at th start (+ mwans insert these) in between what's already there
<Pricey> Nothing_Much: It isn't meant to be placed anywhere. Instead it tells something ('patch', you) how to make some changes to a file. It lists where the file is, what lines and the context of the change as well as the change to make.
<Joel> Pricey, find . -not -wholename './node_modules' -exec echo {} \; still doesn't work for me
<iptable> Pricey, nope what?
<Pricey> Joel: What about -path ?
<iptable> Nothing_Much, if that file doesn't exist, then maybe the patch is not for your kernel?
<Joel> Pricey, got it find . -not -wholename '*node_modules*' -exec echo {} \;
<iptable> Nothing_Much, find ./ -name "trinity_dpm.c"
<Pricey> Joel: Also, why -exec echo {} \; and not -print ?
<iptable> does that find it
<Joel> Pricey, because I'm testing, and I'm about to add some real commands to exec.
<iptable> Pricey, why echo or print at all?
<Pricey> Joel: Awesome.
<Nothing_Much> iptable: I figured out where the folder is
<Nothing_Much> But now I'm getting permission denied
<Nothing_Much> Even with sudo
<iptable> Nothing_Much, right, now apply the patch.
<iptable> Nothing_Much, uhm, waht's your sudo command EXACTLY?
<Nothing_Much> sudo diff -uNr > trinity_dpm.c /home/nothing_much/Documents/fdo72921.diff iptable
<iptable> Nothing_Much, you are running diff as sudo
<iptable> Nothing_Much, your > and your file writing is NOT sudo
<iptable> Nothing_Much, easiest option: sudo -i (that will make you root) and execute that command then.
 * iptable goes away for a while
<Pricey> Nothing_Much: Why are you using diff? That's overwriting the source file with nothing.
<Pricey> Nothing_Much: diff is used to generate patches, not to apply them.
<jackbrown> hello there I'm trying to make it works on linux a thermal printer that is recognized as IEEE-1284 usb controller   lsusb = Bus 003 Device 004: ID 067b:2305 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2305 Parallel Port printer model GWP-80 thermal printer"
<iptable> Nothing_Much, and use patch, not diff. or manually edit the lines and insert them. I told you already how, now read the man pages, google for howtos and figure it out. we got you 99% of the way already
<iptable> jackbrown, we covered that already
<iptable> jackbrown, on another channel as well as this one
<iptable> jackbrown, repeating every hour or so won't get you any further
<jackbrown> iptable: thanks I was asking if someone ele maybe knows how to do that
<Pricey> jackbrown: Repeat all you like! Maybe someone'll appear. You might want to explain what you've tried, what is and isn't working. pastebin things etc.
<Nothing_Much> iptable: I'll just add it manually then
<jackbrown> Pricey: thanks
<jackbrown>  thermal printer that is recognized as IEEE-1284 usb controller   lsusb = Bus 003 Device 004: ID 067b:2305 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2305 Parallel Port printer model GWP-80 thermal printer"
<Nothing_Much> iptable: I only add the lines with +'s in them right?
<iptable> Nothing_Much, yes. don't add the + though
<Nothing_Much> iptable: Alright, does it matter where it goes or can it just go at the bottom of the file?
<iptable> Nothing_Much, as previouslyt stated twice by myself, the lines go BETWEEN the ones that don't have the +
<Nothing_Much> Ah okay, sorry
<iptable> Nothing_Much, hence you have more lines there. so you can identify where to put the lines with the +
<vooze> Hi, I'm trying to setup a static ip on my ubuntu-server (14.04) and I cant figure out whats wrong.. It just keeps going to dhcp. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7658323/ can you help me?
<phunyguy> vooze: did you restart the networking service?
<jellow> can anyone recommend an easy way for to ubuntu machines to share sound ?
<phunyguy> `sudo service networking restart`
<vooze> phunyguy i just rebooted to make sure
<Pricey> jellow: pulseaudio can send sound around.
<phunyguy> OH you have dhcp specified in that file
<phunyguy> vooze: line 27, change dhcp to manual
<phunyguy> (I think)
<jellow> Pricey, I'v been trying that not had any success
<vooze> phunyguy oh lol, i see :P 2 secs
<phunyguy> let me make sure manual is the right thing...
<Pricey> jellow: What've you tried and what hasn't worked?
<vooze> phunyguy i changed it to static
<iptable> vooze, iface em1 inet dhcp
<phunyguy> vooze: s/manual/static/
<iptable> vooze, that line, change to: iface em1 inet static
<kahootbird> Hi guys, I have a question about restoring a backup from a bz2 file. I'd rather not repartition my drive if I don't have to and just mount it. I followed this ubuntu backup tutorial a few years back: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087 is there anyway i can extract the contents or mount?
<vooze> iptable and phunyguy that did the trick. Thank you :)
<vooze> feeling quite stupid for missing that :(
<phunyguy> it happens :)
<phunyguy> I missed it too the first time around
<jellow> Pricey, I want to share sound from a laptop on my network , A tutorial said on the server edit /etc/default/pulseaudio and load-modules , the latter command does not exist ( link to tutorial http://manurevah.com/blah/en/p/PulseAudio-Sound-over-the-network )
<FilipNortic> does anyone know what this message in mail.warn means?:   opendkim[1026]: 0BD39C2D50: no signature data
<jellow> Pricey, on the client I've installed paprefs and restarted pulseaudio I still do not hear sound from the server.
<Pricey> jellow: Which command doesn't exist?
<Pricey> jellow: Do you have a desktop manager installed? If so you needn't edit any files... paprefs will do it all.
<iptable> jellow, pactl load-module or pacmd load-module should do that
<iptable> jellow, btw, it says you should add the load-module as lines to a config file, not run them
<Pricey> http://askubuntu.com/questions/28039/how-to-stream-music-over-the-network-to-multiple-computers suggests that isn't necessary if you're running a dm..
<vooze> Okay, after setting it up iptable and phunyguy i can SSH to it fine, with 192.168.0.99 but now the inet is not working on it. So i can't sudo apt-get update etc. - Is there anything else i might be missing? :/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/7658380/
<hsnopi> Good Morning all. If I install libxml2 because of USN-2214-3, do I need to restart the machine? This is a production server.
<iptable> vooze, DNS settings
<iptable> vooze, in your interfaces file add: dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8
<vooze> iptable do I have to that? The DNS is setup in the router
<iptable> vooze, if you don't have resolvconf installed, then instead edit /etc/resolv.conf and add this to it: nameserver 8.8.8.8
<iptable> vooze, yes, but your linux box doesn't know that
<ddaysword> what do I need for 32 bit cross compiliation on x86_64 12.04?
<iptable> vooze, if your router does DNS, you can point the nameserver to the router IP instead of 8.8.8.8
<iptable> vooze, but you do need to tell it that...
<vooze> So i just write dns-nameserver 192.168.0.1?
<vooze> dns-nameservers *
<iptable> vooze, in interfaces file, yes
<iptable> vooze, and rstart the interface. that' assuming you have resolvconf package installed
<iptable> vooze, if you don't then instead edit /etc/resolv.conf and add this line: nameserver 192.168.0.1
<iptable> vooze, to find out if you have resolvconf, cat /etc/resolv.conf and if you see it say "DO NOT EDIT MANUALLY", you have resolvconf
<bbb_dog> excuse me,anybody know how to update the mpd db?
<vooze> iptable and now its working. Thank you again :)
<iptable> vooze, no probs
<skfax> Is it possible to use "apt-get install <package>" in some way such that I can specify a package name, then download that package + dependencies as deb files such that they easily can be transferred and installed on another (almost identical) machine?
<arcimboldo> hi all, is there a way to ask libvirt to save the status of a vm during shutdown of the physical node? (and restart the vm after startup)
<Nach0z> skfax: you could apt-get install <package> then note the package name and the dependent package names that it installs, and download the .deb files manually
<Nach0z> apart from that I don't think so
<hsnopi> Good Morning all. If I install libxml2 because of USN-2214-3, do I need to restart the machine? This is a production server.
<iptable> skfax, apt-get install, note package names, get the packages after the install from your package cache on that machine
<iptable> skfax, it's in /var/cache/apt I think
<skfax> Nach0z: iptable: cheers
<iptable> skfax, no probs
<fransi> hi there, any one can help please ..i have ubuntu with sftp enabled, users are able to sftp and ssh to the server, but unable to scp files ... [14:13] <fransi> error message : The services allows SFTP connection only
<jrib> hsnopi: you'd probably need to at least restart any services that use it.  Safe bet is to reboot
<hsnopi> jrib: thanks, That's what I figured, I just wanted to be sure before recommending a Maint Window. I got set up as the sysadmin somehow so I'm learning a lot ont he fly.
<iptable> fransi, check your sshd_config
<fransi> which part should I check?
<iptable> fransi, uhm, the whole thing
<iptable> fransi, read it
<iptable> fransi, it's more-or-less English
<fransi> thanks for the great hint
<Nothing_Much> Why do I keep getting permission denied????
<Nothing_Much> make menuconfig for compiling a Linux kernel
<hsnopi> sudo
<Nothing_Much> oh NOW it works
<sha1sum> If an init script is failing to start a service, is there any way to look at some kind of log to tell why? The init script in question is for tomcat but There's nothing hitting the catalina log file (and I checked its permissions)
<iptable> sha1sum, for tomcat no. it's a hit and miss thing :/ typically try to execute startup lines manually that arei n the startup script
<garheade> 6
 * iptable goes away now
<sha1sum> iptable: thanks :)
<Hix> Hi, been trying to upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 but it fails. tail of terminal shows "SystemError: E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkgdpk returned an error code (2)" anyone got any ideas?
<Hix> sorry typo there SystemError: E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<iptable> Hix, a few lines above you have actually error. look at the last 20 lines of that output very carefully.
<rootpt> i've got problems with wireless in my laptop
<rootpt> can some one help me please.
<Hix> iptable Cannot get debconf verion...
<rootpt> ifconfig only shows "lo"
<iptable> Hix, and other lines
<rootpt> i've got problems with wireless in my laptop, can some one help me please? ifconfig only shows "lo"
<iptable> Hix, if you copy the last (as manny as possible) and stick them in pastebin for us, it will helpe people here help you
<Hix> iptable I can only scrollback so far, on a headless server
<iptable> rootpt, use the GUI tool. ifconfig will show more once you get wireless established
<iptable> rootpt, ifconfig -a <= shows all
<Hix> will see if I can ssh from work machine and post results
<iptable> Hix ssh to it?
<iptable> oh
<iptable> yes,
<Guest52367> hello! i am using an hp mini 110 and i only just tried xubuntu for the first time. my wifi is not working? should i install xubuntu first?
<rootpt> iptable i write ifconfig -a and shows all
<rootpt> but i think its turned off, i don't know..
<rootpt> what can i do?
<Hix> not hardware wsitch on laptop is it? I've seen that a lot before rootpt [just checking]
<rootpt> the network settings disapear from menu next to clock
<Hix> k
<rootpt> Hix im sure not..
<rootpt> i uninstall aplications and i think i uninstall to much
<rootpt> :X
<rootpt> now, the wireless disapear
<Hix> iptable seems to be pointing towards /var/lib/dpkg/status "E: Unable to parse package file /var/lib/dpkg/status (1)
<Hix> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Hix> "
<helmut_> i
<helmut_> hi
<dbugger> Hey guys. When I install phpmyadmin, i can locate it on "http://123.123.123.123/phpmyadmin", but how could I configure it so that it can also be found under a subdomain of my bought doman (i.e. phpmyadmin.dbugger.com) ?
<rootpt> i try to do lspci | grep -i wireless and shows me nothing :X
<niufox_> just lspci
<rootpt> lshw -C network output: shows network disabled
<rootpt> ok niufox_
<rootpt> lspci show a bunch of things
<rootpt> it shows wifi
<rootpt> network controller : realteak
<rootpt> wifi adapter
<niufox_> ifconfig
<guest-QOrst5> hi. cannot log onto my account. The message is: AH00558: could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name 127.0.1.1.. Set the server name directive globally to surpress this . Redhead messageSTARTING ADAPTIVE DEMON PRELOAD
<guest-QOrst5> any suggestion?
<rootpt> niufox_ ifconfig only shows "lo" options
<qingxp9> hello everyone
<brettc> hi all
<brettc> I'm trying to run ubuntu instances in AWS and am getting HTTP 403's when I try install packages
<airliquide> gest-QOrst5 : where do you get this error message ? In the login screen ?
<brettc> i've found similar issues: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/987182
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 987182 in Ubuntu "apt 403 Forbidden on some packages" [High,Fix released]
<brettc> and I'm using the "apt" chef cookbook to install packages...
<Morgawr> hello, I would like to know, is the "zenity" utility installed by default on a default ubuntu installation?
<Morgawr> actually, a more productive question, where can I find the list of installed packages by default on ubuntu? is there a list somewhere (Website or whatnot)?
<guest-QOrst5> airliquide immidiately after the password, the display goes black with this message for a second, and I am back on the login
<guest-QOrst5> to the guest accoung I can login, and when want to switch the user, , after the password, the same
<Fuchs> Morgawr: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/trusty/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.manifest  <<
<Morgawr> Fuchs: awesome, thanks!
<Fuchs> Morgawr: also available for older releases or kubuntu/lubuntu/xubuntu etc. pp.
<Fuchs> you're welcome
<guest-QOrst5> only then the message is static (doesn't drop me back to the login)
<airliquide> guest-QOrst5 can you connect you from the terminial to this user ?
<guest-QOrst5> don't know how
<guest-QOrst5> what is the command line airliquide?
<airliquide> su - usename
<airliquide> after put you pass word
<guest-QOrst5> airliquide "operation not allowed"
<airliquide> switch to mp ?
<guest-QOrst5> mp?
<airliquide> private message I've send you one
<legriffon> hi people i'm root
<legriffon> Meerkat hw r u ?
<legriffon> _Jae___ hey mann
<legriffon> techa slt
<brettc> fixed it. was using an old apt cookbook,.
<one23> hello! trying to make vncserver up and runing i followed a tutorial and give some commands in terminal. one of them changed the interface, the look, login screen, icons. does anybody know how do i get back to default interface in ubuntu 14.04?
<Grefor> i have a ralink2571w wifi card how to install driver
<holstein> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<holstein> Grefor: first, determine if there is a driver.. most devices have driver support built in to the modular kernel
<Grefor> it says firmware missing so i assume the driver isnt built in
<holstein> Grefor: it? it "is" offering to install 3rd party firmware?
<Grefor> not sure im very new to linux
<holstein> !wifi | Grefor
<ubottu> Grefor: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<holstein> ^ thats where i usually start, if i dont have suppported hardware i can just plug in and use
<airliquide> guest-QOrst5 still have a connection issue I've try to help him in PM but does not work ! Could someone help him ?
<Grefor> yes its listed in supported cards asus wl167g with a ralink 2571w chip
<sydney> How do i fix the bad animation when i click on the bottom bar without disabling all effects? https://s3.amazonaws.com/tranouput/140301638253a054c9e3c6c
<holstein> Grefor: seems to me like it should just work... where are you seeing what message?
<Grefor> buttom right
<Grefor> bottom right
<holstein> Grefor: the bottom right of what, friend? you mean, in the nm-applet? the one running as root?
<intok> What do I need if I want to get the Radeon VCE hardware transcoder working in 14.04?
<holstein> Grefor: sorry, that was another user running as root.. but, it is in the nm-applet?
<Grefor> i dont know the terminolgy for things
<Grefor> it could menu bar i guess
<holstein> intok: ideally, support from the manufacturer.. i usually start by just plugging it in.. and i'll use live CD's to test, so i can really set settings and not "break" anything.. assuming i dont need to load a kernel module
<Grefor> besides a cpu load graph
<intok> holstein what?
<holstein> Grefor: what would i do? wire up .. open a terminal and apply any/all system upgrades using "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" command
<Grefor> its really old i dont have the cd anymore lol
<holstein> intok: im saying, when i have hardware that is not promised to support linux, i usually just plug it in.. is it plugged it? if so, if it doesnt just work, i usually start by loading live cd's so i can see how other kernels react with the hardware
<intok> holstein It's supposed to work with the OSS Radeon drivers, I've got the proper hardware, I just need to know what packages are needed and how to get it running, theres nothing on it via Google but the Phoronix articles announcing that it works
<holstein> Grefor: you dont need any cd anymore.. the cd likely has windows drivers on it..
<Grefor> i just dit update no luck there iv got the driver source i think
<holstein> intok: sure.. but, unless ati says "we support the open source radeon drivers" you really never know
<newtolinuxubuntu> hi. how do i transfer music from ubuntu to my nexus 5 ?
<intok> holstein Which they have, they released the docs, hired the devs and released most of the code
<holstein> intok: ok.. then, they provide official support? if so, they would be who i would ask.. otherwise, if its just a typical community port, it'll be up to us..
<atrioom> <3
<newtolinuxubuntu> hi. how do i transfer music from ubuntu to my nexus 5 ? pls help. try many suggestions available from the internet but none is working, also try Amarok but it is not detecting the device
<intok> holstein At which point it's up to the Canonical team to package the work and release it
<holstein> newtolinuxubuntu: i either just plug the thing in, if its supports that, or use a sharing client.. i always liked airdroid http://www.pcworld.com/article/2087891/how-to-easily-swap-files-between-your-pc-and-android-device-with-airdroid.html
<holstein> intok: sure. you say you are using it, correct? you have the device plugged in? and the driver is loaded? are you meeting the official requirements?
<ardan_> anyone use Skype on Linux and not the debian package from skype.com (which blows)
<holstein> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<jack> ardan_, might well be alternative-less
<jack> skype is proprietary
<ardan_> i figured. damn microsoft product. skype used to have an open API ( i remember logging in with web clients)
<newtolinuxubuntu> holstein: airdroid is not free, any other solutions please?
<ardan_> Skype is probably the worst application i've used on ubuntuo.
<jack> :P
<Etherus_> Hello everyone, I have a question about networking. I have a server with two network cards one network card is connected to the internet with a static ip and the second network card I want to use for cloudstack with a 10.x range. How can I make it so my 10.x range can connect to the internet over my eth1 card that has a static ip?
<Joy21>  Here some videos. I hope you like them! http://bit.ly/SQqhAX
<holstein> newtolinuxubuntu: anything android would suggest.. or another "free" alternative.. though, i didnt pay for airdroid...
<SchrodingersScat> newtolinuxubuntu: it's not free, but there's no charge to install
<guest-lQTbC8> .
<brunojcm> hey everyone!
<newtolinuxubuntu> holstein scrodingerscar open source way pls, trying to keep it free
<intok> holstein It's part of the Radeon GPUs, it's a dedicated transcoding chip built right into it. They got it working with the OSS drivers back in February. The Canonical team for 14.04 has already released the VDPAU video decode work as a backport for these GPUs I can't find anything on the transcoder chip having been packaged up yet. Even if it isn't put out by Canonical is there anyone outside of the experimental stuff in the O
<brunojcm> i am using ubuntu 12.04
<brunojcm> and i want to compile eglibc-2.15 using 32 bits i386
<SchrodingersScat> newtolinuxubuntu: I don't think there's a phone for that yet.
<brunojcm> can anyone give any help on how to do this?
<holstein> newtolinuxubuntu: there are many options in the android store.. search for open ones.. and use one..
<guest-lQTbC8> hi again. need help as cannot log onto my ubuntu account: AH00558: apache 2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1. Set the server name directive globally to surpress this message. Starting adaptive redhead demon preload 2689. 683921 mei_me 0000:00:16.0: suspended
<guest-lQTbC8> any help appreciated
<holstein> newtolinuxubuntu: a casual search found https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.MarcosDiez.shareviahttp
<Pici> guest-lQTbC8: Those aren't errors.  I suspect that you are seeing those becuase your display driver is failing somehow and you are seeing one of the virtuall ttys.
<ActionParsnip> guest-lQTbC8: how is apache linked to the user account not being able to log in?
<ActionParsnip> guest-lQTbC8: they are 2 totally seperate things......
<Cuy> Hello!
<guest-lQTbC8> Pici how can i than be loged on as guest?
<guest-lQTbC8> if it's about the display
<guest-lQTbC8> driver
<Pici> guest-lQTbC8: When did this start happening?
<guest-lQTbC8> just today
<newtolinuxubuntu> holstein ok
<newtolinuxubuntu> schrodinger what
<sydney>  How do i fix the bad animation when i click on the bottom bar without disabling all effects? https://s3.amazonaws.com/tranouput/140301638253a054c9e3c6c Thanks!!
<Pici> guest-lQTbC8: Did you do something before this started happening?
<Etherus> Is it a bridge i need to setup o something else?
<zetheroo1> is there a command to queue up a few rsync jobs?
<guest-lQTbC8> noup
<guest-lQTbC8> did not change the pass
<guest-lQTbC8> tried su -(username)
<guest-lQTbC8> from the terminal
<Cuy> maybe someone here can help me - I have installed BackupPC, server and client connect, there are literally thousands of megabytes sent between them, but nothing is written to the backup server. I run the program as the user "backuppc" (as was suggested by the program's documentation) but I don't seem to get the right permissions for this user, even after adding it to the sudoers file with root privileges. What else can I do?
<guest-lQTbC8> is there a way to cahange the password from within the terminal?
<Fuchs> guest-lQTbC8: yes, with the passwd   command
<Fuchs> guest-lQTbC8: takes the username as an argument
<ActionParsnip> guest-lQTbC8: su -     will not work as there is no root password and the account is loced down
<jack> sudo su -
<ActionParsnip> jack: sudo -s
<Pici> jack: also won't work from a guest account.
<Phlogistique> Hi
<jack> ...or that, sure
<Phlogistique> I would like to use Upstart within a chroot to start services
<Phlogistique> however, when running "init 5", I get this error: init: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<Phlogistique> I can not figure how to do it.
<Phlogistique> The host system is not Ubuntu
<Cuy> :q
<fernando__> hi helo
<citrix> Hii all
<fernando__> hi citrix
<citrix> Till 5 hrs before my audio was working fine but now no audio here
<guest-lQTbC8> ActionParsnip Fuchs Pici jack so is there a way or not?
<citrix> i checked all alsa mixers volume and ever stuff i know
<ActionParsnip> guest-lQTbC8: to what?
<ActionParsnip> guest-lQTbC8: is there a way to do what?
<guest-lQTbC8> to change the password of the user from the guest account from within the terminal
<ActionParsnip> guest-lQTbC8: no as the guest account does not have admin access.
<jack> passwd? :P
<guest-lQTbC8> did not change it
<ActionParsnip> guest-lQTbC8: you could su to another user from the guest account, to one which has suo access and reset your user password there
<guest-lQTbC8> the machine is mine
<citrix> any suggestions for how to make my speakers work
<ActionParsnip> guest-lQTbC8: so?
<citrix> ?
<ActionParsnip> guest-lQTbC8: your system can hold literally billions of accounts.....how is ownership a factor?
<holstein> guest will not have permission to change passwords.. i would use the recovery console, guest-lQTbC8
<ActionParsnip> guest-lQTbC8: if you only have one account, you can use this guide and reset your password in a root console: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<guest-lQTbC8> i mean, is weird as i didn't change the password
<lastarms> citrix: no offense but, care to try restarting your computer?
<ActionParsnip> guest-lQTbC8: well someone with access in whatever ways you have enable / configured, has set it
<citrix> lastarms, I did tht also but still same problem, no volume in vlc and nor in youtube videos
<ActionParsnip> guest-lQTbC8: why is ownership a factor? I have many machines, all with a smattering of users who could possibly use the passwd command on my account. Doesn't mean anything that you own the hardware
<lastarms> citrix: try checking if you updated something
<arcimboldo> is there a way to tell libvirt-bin to save the status of a VM at shutdown?
<citrix> I didn't .. :(
<guest-lQTbC8> ActionParsnip i mentioned that cause this could have been a stolen machine and I wanted to break in
<holstein> guest-lQTbC8: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword will reset the password.. not the guest account
<ActionParsnip> citrix: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<lastarms> citrix: the only think I can think of that changes audio settings are something that meddles with the libraries
<lastarms> citrix: which means that something must have been changed...
<emmanuel_> hi
<lastarms> hi emmanuel_
<boy_wanders> anyone here know how to solve a mouse not clicking on windows until I log out and log back in?
<citrix> ActionParsnip, is that the link to install some thing?
<emmanuel_> trying to install hostapd
<boy_wanders> Madcatz R.A.T 3 for reference
<lastarms> boy_wanders: ermm... how does that have anything to do with Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> citrix: the link is part of the command I gave
<guest-lQTbC8> ActionParsnip cracked minecraft couldn't have cause it?
<ActionParsnip> citrix: it will give a tonne of sound system infrmation, we can then advise better
<boy_wanders> lastarms well it works in windows and it can only click on the side bar and top bar in ubuntu so yes
<lastarms> boy_wanders: try doing a full shutdown before you start back to Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> guest-lQTbC8: doubt it, the psychocats link I gave will show you how to reset your user pass
<lastarms> boy_wanders: if needed, ensure that the power is completely off
<Na3iL> hello all :D
<lastarms> Hi Na3iL
<citrix> yes it is showing informtion ActionParsnip
<boy_wanders> I have tried disconnecting my computer from the mains, it still doesn't solve anything
<guest-lQTbC8> ActionPArsnip and holstein thanks a million (if it'll work)
<Na3iL> hiya lastarms hows u
<emmanuel_> my lspci -k | grep -A 3 -i "network" is  Kernel driver in use: bcma-pci-bridge. will hostapd work
<lastarms> your mouse works on Windows but not in Ubuntu?
<lastarms> boy_wanders: what mouse is it?
<citrix> ActionParsnip,  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=72c0f18f087a2200571735d32f62028fe54aa1e7
<Na3iL> it's a nice day for opening ubuntu and get a cup of coffee xD & of course some hacking tips
<lastarms> Na3iL: not so good... using 3G to chat here is a little horrible
<boy_wanders> when I first sign in I can click applications on the taskbar to start them but when the program runs I can't click anything in it
<boy_wanders> to solve I have to log out and back in
<lastarms> Na3iL: bad 3G too... MOSh is helping though
<emmanuel_> tried many times but didnt work wondr why
<boy_wanders> at which point it works
<ActionParsnip> citrix: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<Na3iL> not olny u lastarms, here too in TUNISIA 3G is tottaly horrible
<lastarms> boy_wanders: what mouse are you using?
<boy_wanders> lastarms, Madcats rat 3
<lastarms> Na3iL: I'm in Indonesia.... 3G here is 2G in America...
<citrix> Bodhi 2.0.0 \n \l ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> citrix: not supported here
<emmanuel_> im using ubuntu 14.04 alTS
<lastarms> boy_wanders: lolz sorry I have no clue what that is, and no way to use google... is that usb mouse? ps2? smart mouse? or built-in?
<ActionParsnip> !bodhi
<Na3iL> lol xD in tunisia 3G is like edge xD lastarms
<citrix> ActionParsnip, but using ubuntu repos
<boy_wanders> USB gaming mouse with a variable DPI
<lastarms> Na3iL: hehe you feel my pain then
<ActionParsnip> citrix: doesnt matter, this is ubuntu support
<ActionParsnip> citrix: you arent using ubuntu
<lastarms> boy_wanders: connected via cable?
<boy_wanders> yes
<Na3iL> lastarms,  yup bro same feeling absuletly
<ActionParsnip> citrix: there in #bodhilinux where your distribution is supported
<lastarms> boy_wanders: might be the drivers then... try looking online for a driver that is compatible with it
<priuon> what good alternatives to python can 'you recommend' / 'ubuntu offer' ?
<citrix> ActionParsnip, can you still give me any suggestion
<m__> 0
<ActionParsnip> citrix: yes, join #bodhilinux
<boy_wanders> lastarms, I'll go look and I will return with an update :)
<lastarms> boy_wanders: I hope you find it
<boy_wanders> thank you :)
<ActionParsnip> !derivatives | citrix
<ubottu> citrix: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<citrix> Ok
<ActionParsnip> citrix: none of the 'ubuntu based' distributions are supported by the Ubuntu community, it has its own community. Just as Ubuntu is based on Debian, the Debain community will not support Ubuntu
<lastarms> citrix: might sound harsh, but the truth is they will be able to help you more than us here
<Na3iL> who knows here how to work with GDB GNU DeBugger ? any advices or tips for it ?
<lastarms> citrix: some derivatives actually change a lot of core libraries and kernels...
<citrix> Okk
<lastarms> citrix: makes it hard for people to help because it doesn't affect other distros
<citrix> but all the ubuntu fashion is followed on bodhi
<lastarms> citrix: kinda a reason why many people hates Unity but still uses Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> citrix: still not supported here, Bodhi has its own community and support network which is seperate to Ubuntu's
<hotsatellite> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ActionParsnip> lastarms: you dont have to use Unity in Ubuntu
<lastarms> ActionParsnip: yep. It comes preinstalled with it though. The Desktop anyway
<ActionParsnip> lastarms: install minimal then install what you want.....
<lastarms> ActionParsnip: There are many Linux users who are not experts and have no idea that they can uninstall Unity and install gnome etc
<lastarms> ActionParsnip: regardless they'll use Ubuntu just for the support
<ActionParsnip> lastarms: when you use Unity, you are using Gnome
<citrix> ActionParsnip, I installed bodhi as it is suitable i read over some where for netbooks
<ActionParsnip> lastarms: Unity is a plugin for Compiz, you are still  using the Gnome DE
<ActionParsnip> citrix: thats fine
<lastarms> Na3iL: try googling for a guide. will be much better than asking here
<ActionParsnip> citrix: Lubuntu is great for low end PCs, and is supported here
<lastarms> ActionParsnip: oh! I didn't know that.
<ActionParsnip> lastarms: I believe they are working on Unity being a DE but its still as it was
<citrix> I will try it.
<Na3iL> lastarms, I did it already but nothing interssted , I didn't find any tuto for it which how u can crack a program or get the password  for this program using assembly
<lastarms> Na3iL: huh? you're trying to use GDB for what?
<lastarms> ActionParsnip: I see... it's been a while since I have a computer that can run the Desktop version of Ubuntu... I guess it's still a skin then?
<lastarms> ActionParsnip: although, how come it's "heavier" than gnome?
<lastarms> ActionParsnip: or is that false information too?
<Na3iL> lastarms, I'm an ethical hacker I use it only for some education pruposes
<lastarms> Using GDB to crack a program? I didn't know that that's possible...
<lastarms> You have to have the source code to compile the program to be debuggable to be readable to GDB
<ActionParsnip> lastarms: yes its just a shell. You can diable Unity and install gnome-panel if you like.
<brunojcm> hey everyone! i am using ubuntu 12.04 and i want to compile eglibc-2.15 using 32 bits i386. can anyone give any help on how to do this?
<ActionParsnip> lastarms: its heavier because (as far as I know) the default WM in Gnome is mutter, rather than fat, slow Compiz
<lastarms> ActionParsnip: I'll tell that to the next people that tels me they hate unity
<ActionParsnip> lastarms: I just hate compiz.
<Na3iL> well lastarms u can get the code source of any program using gdb on linux distros and u can use OllyDbg on winbug
<lastarms> ActionParsnip: that make sense, compiz is really heavy even on an i7 computer...
<lastarms> brunojcm: I don't get your question
<lastarms> brunojcm: you are using 12.04 32-bit? and you want to compile 32 bit
<lastarms> if not then you have to install the 32-bit libraries
<ActionParsnip> lastarms: I just find it unstable. I'm an OpenBox guy :)
<ActionParsnip> !away > dkn64738_afk
<ubottu> dkn64738_afk, please see my private message
<lastarms> ActionParsnip: I like openbox. except that I keep deleting my system without backing up the configuration
<emmanuel_> trying to install hostapd, my lspci -k | grep -A 3 -i "network" is  Kernel driver in use: bcma-pci-bridge. will hostapd work? tried many times but didnt work wonder why
<lastarms> ActionParsnip: and reconfiguring your preferences from scratch is a hassle
<ActionParsnip> lastarms: i guess, backups are handy though :)
<lastarms> ActionParsnip: true... unless your hdd dies... *sigh*
<ActionParsnip> lastarms: thats why we have backups....USB drives are super cheap, as is dropbox storage
<lastarms> ActionParsnip: unless you live where I live. Then USB is expensive and dropbox is unusable do to our awesome internet speed... *sigh*
<lastarms> I hate my country...
<brunojcm> lastarms: no, i am using a 64-bit version
<rymate1234> Any tips for speeding up ubuntu when its bring run off a USB stick?
<lastarms> brunojcm: you need the ia32 or something like that
<rymate1234> Ubuntu is actually installed on the stick,  not as a live cd
<lastarms> rymate1234: not really... although, you can try using USB 3
<brunojcm> lastarms i was using dpkg-architecture -ai386 -c dpkg-buildpackage
<rymate1234> I don't have USB 3.0
<lastarms> have you installed the 32-bit library?
<rymate1234> I dunno why it's so slow a live usb ran fine
<lastarms> rymate1234: The reason you feel slow is mostly because it's paging I would think
<lastarms> rymate1234: you have your "home"folder there
<rymate1234> Is there a way to reduce paging then?
<brunojcm> lastarms: ia32-libs is installed, yes
<brunojcm> is that what you meant?
<lastarms> rymate1234: when you were running the live cd, it's running on RAM
<lastarms> brunojcm: yeah
<rymate1234> Ah that'll be why
<rymate1234> Damn
<lastarms> brunojcm: I'm not sure why then...
<brunojcm> lastarms: thank you anyway! i think i will try this idea i saw on the debian wiki
<brunojcm> with dchroot
<emmanuel_> trying to install hostapd, my lspci -k | grep -A 3 -i "network" is  Kernel driver in use: bcma-pci-bridge. will hostapd work? tried many times but didnt work wonder why
<lastarms> brunojcm: bests of luck!
<sj99> Hey. I have a 2560x1440 monitor, but that resolution isn't listed in the system settings. Any help on how to fix this would be much appreciated.
<XaT> sj99, try sudo init 0 in a terminal
<AaronCampbell> I recently set up 14.04 on a new Asus S400C laptop. Everything seemed to work great, then today I plugged in a headset and while the sound went through the headphones, it didn't seem to recognize the Mic. It uses a single plug like modern cell phones. Anyone know what I can do to get it working with a Mic?
<guest-Ct3tJ5> ActionParsnip was following the link
<buratino> Was it working with previous versions of ubuntu?
<guest-Ct3tJ5> after the command mount -0 rw, remount /, had the "manipulation error of the authentification token"
<guest-Ct3tJ5> did ls /home anyway
<ActionParsnip> guest-Ct3tJ5: its -o not -0
<ActionParsnip> guest-Ct3tJ5: lowercase o for oscar
<Pici> XaT: don't do that.
<ActionParsnip> guest-Ct3tJ5: no space afer the comma either
<guest-Ct3tJ5> anywas
<guest-Ct3tJ5> after ls home
<guest-Ct3tJ5> did passw
<guest-Ct3tJ5> and offered me to cahnge it
<ActionParsnip> guest-Ct3tJ5: you didnt do it right, so what did you expect
<sj99_> Hey. Whoever suggested sudo init 0 - thanks, that led to immediate shutdown. Here's my problem again: I have a 2560x1440 resolution, but it's not listed in the system settings. Any help would be much appreciated.
<guest-Ct3tJ5> yet, in the end the message was special device passw does not exist
<buratino> AaronCampbell:  Did your mic work with previous versions of Ubuntu?
<guest-Ct3tJ5> did in lowercase
<ActionParsnip> guest-Ct3tJ5: the command is 'passwd'
<guest-Ct3tJ5> yes
<ActionParsnip> guest-Ct3tJ5: 'passwd foo'   if your username is 'foo'
<ActionParsnip> guest-Ct3tJ5: but you didnt mount the file system writable, so it won't work
<AaronCampbell> buratino: Never had previous versions on this new laptop
<AaronCampbell> And the built-in mic works, but plugging in a headset doesn't allow you to use the mic on the headset
<guest-Ct3tJ5> will retry it, but think I did it as in the manual
<buratino> AaronCampbell:  What kind of headset?
<guest-Ct3tJ5> upon the boot, it offers me a few versions of ubuntu 13
<guest-Ct3tJ5> chosen the last one
<AaronCampbell> Just Samsung earbuds/mic...single 1/8" jack
<krsto> hi
<holstein> AaronCampbell: the input either works with that input or not. could be, and typically is, the laptop has headphone *then mic input.. if joined in one jack for a phone the hardware cant use it
<holstein> AaronCampbell: dont assume its a limitation of any software or operating system..
<ActionParsnip> guest-Ct3tJ5: there isnt an 'ubuntu 13'
<ActionParsnip> guest-Ct3tJ5: there is Ubuntu 13.04 and Ubuntu 13.10
<sj99_> I have a 2560x1440 resolution, but it's not listed in the system settings. Any help would be much appreciated.
<AaronCampbell> holstein: Well, when Windows was on the laptop the same headset worked as headphones/mic
<krsto> i have problem with wlan interface on ubuntu server 14.04
<holstein> AaronCampbell: ok.. then i use pavucontrol to route inputs and outputs.. try getting applications started, and route
<krsto> there are 2 wlan cards one is realtek 8185l second is atheros 5213
<krsto> when i did sudo ip link set wlan0 up
<krsto> computer freezee
<krsto> but on wlan 1 work nomal
<buratino> AaronCampbell:  Have you installed the newest driver for your mic on ubuntu?
<genii> krsto: Which one is the wlan0?
<krsto> both card works fine on win xp
<krsto> or via live lubuntu
<holstein> krsto: xp support will be irrelevant. and only tell you the hardware is functional
<krsto> i know that hardware is duncional
<krsto> but i cant use it in ubuntu servrer
<AaronCampbell> buratino: Not that I'm aware of, I've applied all updates, but not installed anythign specific for my mic
<krsto> still it works with live lubuntu
<krsto> i dont have a clue
<buratino> AaronCampbell:  Do you happen to know the exact model for the headset?
<AaronCampbell> buratino: There won't be any drivers for that...
<buratino> AaronCampbell:  That's fine, I just want to look something up.
<AaronCampbell> I think they're these ones: http://www.a4c.com/product/samsung-ehs44assbe-3-5mm-hands-free-stereo-headset-black.html?gclid=CPfsvJepgb8CFQODaQodxLMAng
<buratino> AaronCampbell:  Oh, I suppose I missed where you said there was a single jack.
<sj99_> I have a 2560x1440 resolution, but it's not listed in the system settings. Any help would be much appreciated.
<AaronCampbell> buratino: Yeah, that's what I'm thinking the issue likely is
<krsto> guys?
<buratino> AaronCampbell:  That's what I'd bet.  Did the mic magically work on Windows (or any other OS)?
<AaronCampbell> buratino: Yes, worked on Windows 8 that came on the machine
<guy> Hi.  Since installing the proprietary nvidia drivers, DBUS doesn't seem to work.  I get "Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-ou6Johku99: Connection refused" for several applications.  dbus-daemon is running, but the temporary directory it refers to doesn't exist.
<buratino> AaronCampbell:  What soundcard and driver are you using?
<sj99_> Hey. I have a 2560x1440 resolution, but it's not listed in the system settings. Any help would be much appreciated.
<varun_> krsto, show us what cards+drivers you have, the output of - "lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net"
<ActionParsnip> sj99_: how can you have it, if it's not listed?
<Guest86260> \nick guyg
<krsto> Ok
<ActionParsnip> Guest86260: other way '_
<sj99_> ActionParsnip: That's the resolution of my monitor
<krsto> wait a second
<buratino> AaronCampbell:  `lspci | grep -i audio` ought to find it
<AaronCampbell> buratino: Are you asking...Thanks
<ActionParsnip> sj99_: what is the output of:   sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a; uname -a; sudo dmidecode -t 1
<ActionParsnip> sj99_: use a pastebin to host
<AaronCampbell> buratino: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<sj99_> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/XjSBdP0P
<ActionParsnip> sj99_: the rsolution of the monitor is whateverit is at now. the fact that your monitor can do 2560x1440 is another matter
<krsto> varum_
<krsto> varun_
<krsto> where i can copy output?
<ActionParsnip> sj99_: 13.10 is EOL in about 4 weeks time. You may want to consider an upgrade to 14.04 either by online update, or via a clean install
<varun_> !pastebin | krsto
<ubottu> krsto: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sj99_> ActionParsnip: sure, but i've had this issue in several versions. i'm not sure upgrading will solve it.
<buratino> AaronCampbell:  I believe there's a config option you can change and test, but I don't remember what it is.  I'm looking for it now.
<krsto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7659242/
<krsto> hope that i did right
<ActionParsnip> sj99_: newer kernel....newer driver with support for newer hardware..........
<Guest85758> I want a site to "see" me as if I am in the USA, though I am not there.  Would it be possible to use a proxy server for that?
<sj99_> ActionParsnip: ok, i'll try. thanks.
<varun_> krsto, is the atheros one "wlan0"?
<krsto> yes
<buratino> AaronCampbell:  I can't find it.  For now, can you use your internal microphone and take the issue to the forums?
<pangaea_>  having a hard time w/ ubuntu studio 14.04 getting connected to yahoo chat, any ideas??
<Guest85758> Am I on the right channel?
<Guest85758> pangaea_: hard time?  Problems?  What kind of hard time?
<ActionParsnip> pangaea_: what are you using to connect to the service?
<pangaea_> trid pingiun, ...well all of them really from software center
<holstein> pangaea_: is yahoo chat up? if they are down, or offline, or having server issues, you wont be able to connect.. confirm your credentials.. try the yahoo service online to confirm
<pangaea_> just says invalid cannot connect i set my firewall and forwards up
<holstein> pangaea_: you shouldnt need to set any firewall rules..
<ActionParsnip> pangaea_: do you mean pidgin?
<holstein> pangaea_: try the yahoo site..
<pangaea_> yeah
<MuffinMedic> I'm trying to change my hostname and i have this in /etc/hosts: 127.0.1.1       WebServices WebServices
<pangaea_> works on firefox
<MuffinMedic> Why is WebServices there twice and what does it represent each time?
<holstein> pangaea_: ok.. do yahoo say you can use pidgin?
<varun_> krsto, I know the current version of ath5k is buggy, but can't think of a reason for system freeze. Maybe a detailed report could give some hint. Try this script to generate the report : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=13024222
<ActionParsnip> pangaea_: have you contacted Yahoo to see if their settings have changed?
<pangaea_> pidgin won't work either
<Pici> MuffinMedic: First is the fqdn (not really needed for internal servers) and the second is an alias.
<krsto> varun_ Ok
<pangaea_> i had to set up fprward on my modem, no choice w/ timewarner
<Pici> MuffinMedic: make sure you change /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname though.
<holstein> pangaea_: pidgin may not *ever* work.. did yahoo say it would?
<pangaea_> pt/forward sorry
<pangaea_> well i had ububtu 14.04 lts and it workd fine
<pangaea_> but switched to studio cause i write music...now dead on chats
<pangaea_> no unity scopes
<holstein> pangaea_: ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu.. its not breaking yahoo chat
<varunendra> krsto, I may not hang around for long here. If you can't get help, try posting a thread at ubuntuforums.org , and post the script output there. You may PM me on the forum if you wish (my user id is varunendra there)
<pangaea_> hey holstien you helped me with jack!...thanks man got it all figured out was a pulse issue btw
<holstein> pangaea_: whatever you used for yahoo chat in ubuntu will work with ubuntustuduio
<pangaea_> yeah but did it through scope
<pangaea_> unity
<holstein> pangaea_: you can add unity and a scope if you like
<holstein> pangaea_: but, you *can* get yahoo working with something that supports yahoo and yahoo supports
<pangaea_> in cross platform?
<causative> so... I have downloaded the ubuntu 14.04 iso for my system (1 G in size), I have used fdisk to partition a USB stick so it has two partitions, the second of which is marked executable and is 5G in size.  I have then done dd if=/path/to/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb2.  There is now a filesystem at /dev/sdb2 but my computer won't boot from it (yes I set it to boot from USB in BIOS)
<causative> am I missing a step? did I do something wrong?
<pangaea_> causitive sounds like he needs boot repair
<causative> oh I think I see something, I had the partition marked "linux" but the image is iso9660
<MuffinMedic> ok Pici , i will change both, thanks. can the alias be any nickname i give the server?
<pangaea_> what do you suggest ??
<pangaea_> only chat that works is this one...lol
<causative> or should it be marked linux, maybe that's not wrong?
<Pici> MuffinMedic: anything you want, although typically one is the fqdn and the other is the same without the fully qualified part. i.e. (google.com and google)
<pangaea_> and skype
<MuffinMedic> ok thanks Pici
<MuffinMedic> and /etc/hostname is the FQDN or the alias?
<causative> is it a problem that /dev/sdb2 and /path/to/ubuntu.iso have different md5sums?
<causative> or is that just expected
<holstein> !info empathy
<ubottu> empathy (source: empathy): GNOME multi-protocol chat and call client. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.6-0ubuntu9.1 (trusty), package size 554 kB, installed size 2765 kB
<pangaea_> @holstein one more thing the default LMMS that comes with studio is buggy and crashes a lot, is there something wrong?
<holstein> pangaea_: i would just try whatever yahoo says they support.. or whatever is stated to have yahoo supprot
<holstein> !bug | pangaea_
<ubottu> pangaea_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<pangaea_> i'm surfing for it now,
<holstein> pangaea_: i dont use lmms.. but, when i have tested, it worked better without jack
<causative> or is the problem that I wrote the image to /dev/sdb2 instead of to /dev/sdb?
<pangaea_> yeah it keeeps crashing, none of the others do
<holstein> causative: i write to the entire disk.. dd copying the image to the location
<holstein> causative: if i wanted to try a partition like that, i would try unetbootin
<causative> yes but I wanted to preserve some of the USB stick for later use
<pangaea_> thanks holstein ....no jack w/lmms....will try, and surfing for answers for yahoo compliant w/studio
<pangaea_> oops
<holstein> pangaea_: dont
<leeyaa> hello
<pangaea_> i'm trying to log out
<holstein> pangaea_: you dont need "compliant with studio".. ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu.. so, you need compliant with yahoo and ubuntu.. not studio
<causative> when using dd to write an ubuntu ISO should I write directly to the device /dev/sdb or should I write to a partition such as /dev/sdb2?
<holstein> pangaea_: to search "yahoo with ubuntustudio" is to uncessarily narrow your search
<leeyaa> i am trying to create ubuntu server startup disk from another ubuntu box. for some reason make startup disk is grayed out
<leeyaa> any idea what could be the reason ?\
<leeyaa> im using external usb drive
<holstein> causative: thats what im stating i do, and the directions i find state.. i do not try dd copy do a partition, but the image to the entire device
<leeyaa> ubuntu 12.04
<holstein> leeyaa: you can also dd copy the iso.. or use unetbootin
<pangaea_> unity was so much easier
<leeyaa> holstein: unetbootin doesnt see my usb drive
<holstein> leeyaa: then, i would say, yo uhave a bad stick
<pangaea_> ok i'll take advice off search, you got your hands full, peace
<guest-dZEyWS> ActionParsnip hi again
<holstein> leeyaa: or, no permission..
<leeyaa> it isnt a stick holstein it is external drive and it is working fine on other oses. im doing everything as root or sudo
<pangaea_> i had to use scandisk for mine
<pangaea_> just saying
<guest-dZEyWS> mounted it as read write, as did the first time too
<LukeS> Stupid Question, Is there a way to install GNOME so that I can select between GNOME and Unity 8 on login?
<guest-dZEyWS> but again, after passwd username, it allows me to type the new password, and retype it, yet reports with the same messafe
<holstein> leeyaa: could be, as a protection, unet is not allowing you to access the drive.. i remember a checkbox that allows selecting drives there, with a warning.. a valid warning
<guest-dZEyWS> ...message
<leeyaa> wou;ld something like this work ? sudo dd if=ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdb
<leeyaa> holstein: what checkbox
<guest-dZEyWS> manipulation error of the authentification token
<holstein> leeyaa: in unetbootin.. beside where you choose the drive.. a checkbox that states "i want to use the drives, not just usb sticks"
<causative> leeyaa, it might work, as it happens I just issued the exact same command
<causative> to the letter, except I added bs=1M
<causative> oh also it was 14.04
<holstein> leeyaa: "show all drives (use with care)"
<leeyaa> holstein: i don thve it
<leeyaa> hm
<holstein> leeyaa: then, get the version that does.. its a safety.. or use a usb stick
<causative> alright well thanks holstein I'll see if this works
<guest-dZEyWS> holstein on the issue to change the password, the link to psychocats.net
<leeyaa> holstein: i downloaded latest version from their website same thing
<ActionParsnip> guest-dZEyWS: wassup
<guest-dZEyWS> ActionParsnip
<guest-dZEyWS> so, remounted it as read-write, again
<AaronCampbell> buratino: Thanks for your help...I just opened http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2230136&p=13052177 so if you have any additional info to drop there, it would be appreciated
<holstein> leeyaa: then, you see the option to allow you to choose the drives you want to use?
<leeyaa> holstein: nope
<holstein> leeyaa: you are not intended to be able to break the system by choosing normal drivs
<guest-dZEyWS> but again, after passwd username, it allows me to type the new password, and retype it, yet reports with the same message
<holstein> drives*
<leeyaa> i mena i see usb and hdd drives
<leeyaa> but i can choose just hdd /
<guest-dZEyWS> ActionParsnip, when i shift and reboot
<ActionParsnip> guest-dZEyWS: you could try a chroot from liveCD
<holstein> leeyaa: you see http://www.pendrivelinux.com/wp-content/uploads/Using-UNetbootin-Net.png "show all drives"
<guest-dZEyWS> it offers me Advanced option for Ubuntu
<leeyaa> i dont have it :D
<holstein> leeyaa: ok.. dd copy the iso then
<leeyaa> is it sudo dd if=ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdb1 ? or sdb ?
<guest-dZEyWS> and within it: http://oi62.tinypic.com/2d0ma76.jpg
<guest-dZEyWS> ...where from i choose the second
<holstein> leeyaa: you need to be sure what those are.. and i dont and cant knoe
<holstein> know*
<leeyaa> well does it have to be a partition (sdb1) or drive (sdb)
<guest-dZEyWS> ActionParsnip, should I maybe choose some previous
<holstein> leeyaa: look and see.. if i were unsure, i would go buy a usb stick and use unetbootin
<pangaea_> holstein this is what i found out
<pangaea_> Available versions
<pangaea_>     Ubuntu 13.10
<pangaea_>     Ubuntu 13.04
<pangaea_>     Ubuntu 12.10
<pangaea_>     Ubuntu 12.04
<unopaste> pangaea_ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<holstein> pangaea_: you stated you were using it in main ubuntu 14.04
<mitzie> msg NickServ identify virus314
<holstein> mitzie: you need to change that password *now*
<SchrodingersScat> oh my
<pangaea_> yeah no pigin for 14.04 or so it says, i just tried to use it again and it's what yahoo suggested
<OerHeks> https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#changepass
<holstein> pangaea_: ok.. then, stop trying pidgin, if yahoo doesnt support pidgin in 14.04
<holstein> pangaea_: if they do support it then ask them for support. otherwise, i would just keep trying things til something works
<genii> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.10.9-0ubuntu3.1 (trusty), package size 472 kB, installed size 2178 kB
<pangaea_> sorry bout the paste thing man, didn't know
<simpleuser> My php5-cli crashes on Lubuntu 14.04, but no error in /var/log/apache2/error.log. What can I do? :'(
<genii> I suspect a typo. eg: pigin versus pidgin
<simpleuser> Segmentation Fault (core dumped)
<ActionParsnip> pangaea_: https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090617171643AA8LFyw
<holstein> pangaea_: are you able to launch the application? pidgin ?
<ActionParsnip> pangaea_: try one of those servers
<pangaea_> yeah it launches then says unable to verify
<Daniela21>  Hi! I give you some videos. I hope you like! http://bitly.com/1lvQiSM
<OerHeks> uh oh, Daniela21, wrong channel to spam
<pangaea_> why is copy and paste so buggy in studio man...argg
<holstein> pangaea_: its not here.. could be you are used to unity and not xfce.. what do i suggest? just use main ubuntu with unity and add whatever audio packages you like to it
<pangaea_> tried that, need the low latency kernels
<holstein> pangaea_: sure.. add that as well
<pangaea_> btw i went to that page and figured out whats wrong, man your good
<WilsonMathew> I got this dublicate message: http://codepad.org/Li4i9yCa, when I do "sudo apt-get update", what can I do to solve it?
<holstein> pangaea_: its in the main repos, and you can add it to main ubuntu
<pangaea_> what low latency???
<holstein> pangaea_: ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu.. thus, having access to the same kernel. you add it.. thats what i was referring to above..*whatever* audio packages you want
<pangaea_> ok so they are the same just using cross platform with inherent low latency then??
<holstein> pangaea_: im not sure what you are asking with the term "cross platform".. ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu.. not a different platform in any way
<holstein> pangaea_: if you want main ubuntu with the lowlatency kernel, add it. if you want unity in ubuntustudio, add it..
<ActionParsnip> guest-dZEyWS: previous what? that isnt a full sentence.....
<simpleuser> No one for my PHP-CLI crash? :'(
<OerHeks> if you *really* need lowlatency kernel, i would stick with Xfce Xubuntu desktop on ubuntu-studio
<genii> WilsonMathew: Looks like you have two entries with duplicates in the /etc/apt/sources.list file. Probably want to edit it with admin rights and remove the duplicates.
<pangaea_> i can do as i wish as long as i stay deb based then
<holstein> OerHeks: why? the desktop has *nothing* to do with latency or the kernel..
<ActionParsnip> WilsonMathew: what is the output of:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit; clear; grep -v ^$ /etc/apt/sources.list | grep -v ^# | sort | pastebinit
<holstein> pangaea_: no.. ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu.. this is not a deb based thing.. they have the same sources, friend.. they are the same.. just different default setups and packages installed
<pangaea_> ok i'm clear on that issue, right now i'm on xfce with gnome built in
<holstein> pangaea_: not likely
<causative> drom
<holstein> pangaea_: gnome is not "built in" to xfce
<guygr> Hi.  After switching to proprietary nvidia drivers, dbus doesn't work properly.  dbus-daemon is running, but anything that uses it gets "Connection refused".  If I kill it, unset the DBUS_... environment variable and restart it it works again.  I can also switch back to using nouveau and everything's fine again (but without any 3D acceleration, obviously).  Any thoughts?
<pangaea_> wow guygr i did the same thing and went back to xorg
<holstein> guygr: i would use the open drivers if they are "better" for your needs
<pangaea_> the new drivers for my radeon work great guygr
<ActionParsnip> guygr: do you intend to run 3D games?
<guygr> not really.  I'm developing 3d stuff, and with nouveau I just get a blank screen.  speed's not important, but some 3d is
<ActionParsnip> guygr: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<pangaea_> i have 3d with xorg on my ati 4670
<holstein> guygr: you may not get 3d in linux with that hardware..
<WilsonMathew> ActionParsnip, I dont have "pastebinit "installed, but when I did "sudo apt-get install pastebinit", I got: http://codepad.org/TOZavT1z
<pangaea_> true i had to buy a pci-e card with 1gb to get it right
<guygr> ActionParsnip:  I'm not at that machine at the moment.  This one just says the ubuntu version, which in my case is Xubuntu 14.04 (with i3 WM)
<ActionParsnip> WilsonMathew: ok, remove the pipe to pastebinit and make a pastebin of the output manually
<jiffe98> so we picked up a couple supermicros which have 10G ethernet ports on them and some that don't, the ones that don't work fine but the ones that do have a problem booting
<jiffe98> get a cpu soft lockup
<holstein> i might try disabling in the bios..
<guygr> holstein: what hardware?  any nvidia card?
<holstein> guygr: not "any" card, but they dont promise you linux support, so you may have to make compromises.. if 3d support were missiong critical, i would try and go with something with official linux support
<holstein> guygr: you can try the xorg edgers ppa..
<ScottyGun> I'm using sirc on 10.04.4 LTS.  Would someone please tell me how to set environment variables like IRCSERVER, IRCNAME, and IRCNICK?
<WilsonMathew> ActionParsnip sorry, could you send me the command again, I think I just delete it. I looked it on history but couldn't find it
<dmavroid> Hello everyone. I would like to ask you if I can have steam on my ubuntu 14.04! Also do I have to pay in order to install it? thank you
<holstein> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<Artemis3> dmavroid, yes; no.
<holstein> ScottyGun: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/karmic/man1/sirc.1.html seems to list those
<guygr> holstein: the nvidia stuff works nicely until I do a reboot, when it messes up dbus.  My current workaround is to enable the proprietary nvidia when I need it and then go back to nouveau before shutting down
<ActionParsnip> WilsonMathew: clear; grep -v ^$ /etc/apt/sources.list | grep -v ^# | sort > ~/parsnipoutput.txt; gedit ~/parsnipoutput.txt
<holstein> guygr: sounds like a nice work around.. have you tried the newer packages in the unsupported ppa?
<netameta> how can i uninstall something that i used make install to install ?
<causative> I have booted to ubuntu on a USB stick so I can investigate problems with my main ubuntu installation, however when I try fsck /dev/sda3 (my main installation's root filesystem, where I've been having problems) it finishes almost instantly and says it's clean, even though it's 150 GB in size
<holstein> netameta: the software might have an uninstaller..
<holstein> !info checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall (source: checkinstall): installation tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.2-4ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 114 kB, installed size 501 kB
<causative> so something must be wrong if it's finishing so quickly
<dmavroid> Artemis3, where I can find steam then? Cause I am going to software centre and its not there
<netameta> how do i check for that holstein
<holstein> netameta: for the future, i think checkinstall will help you make that easier
<guygr> holstein: no, that's the xorg-edgers one?  can I just install the nouveau drivers, or do I need a full xorg update at the same time?
<holstein> netameta: i ask them.. i look at the software and see if an uninstaller is present.. and ask them for one, or look and see what was installed and how
<holstein> guygr: you'd add the ppa and all the newer packages in the source would come in..
<rotorgeek> Later all
<holstein> guygr: you can pin, but i wouldnt.. i would just be familier with ppa-purge and try them, if you think newer packages may address the issues
<WilsonMathew> ActionParsnip, output: http://codepad.org/9LHhvO8h
<jhpy1024> Hey guys, my launcher has disappeared :/
<dmavroid> found it. thanks anyway
<jhpy1024> All i see is the desktop icons
<jhpy1024> I'm running 14.04 64bit
<ActionParsnip> WilsonMathew: run:  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list    and comment out line 2. It should then be clear
<ScottyGun> Can anyone help me set IRC environment variables like IRCSERVER, IRCNAME, and IRCNICK?
<holstein> jhpy1024: you are running unity? you can try http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<holstein> ScottyGun: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/karmic/man1/sirc.1.html addresses those specifically
<guygr> holstein: thanks, I'll give that a shot.  The proprietary nvidia drivers mess up a whole load of other stuff too (DPI, display output names) so I'd rather avoid them if I can get something 3d working without them
<jhpy1024> holstein: I can't open a terminal though. I've tried CTRL+ALT+T and CTRL+ALT+1
<ActionParsnip> ScottyGun: export IRCSERVER=address
<pangaea_> ok got it thanks holstein i had to set my ip address thanks for the link
<ActionParsnip> WilsonMathew: if you look at the lines, you already have restricted set on line 3, so line 2 is a duplicate
<pangaea_> ang guy i would stick with xorg
<pangaea_> and*
<holstein> pangaea_: you mean, "stick with xorg", stick with the open driver?
<pangaea_> yup
<ActionParsnip> pangaea_: xorg is not the open driver...xorg is xorg, the open driver is the open driver
<holstein> pangaea_: nouveau the open driver in this scenario..
<pangaea_> the new drivers are great, checked my card in terminal everything is working full 1gb mem and all
<ScottyGun> Okay, I used export IRCSERVER=...will those settings stick through a restart?
<holstein> ScottyGun: try it and see.. if not, you can edit a config
<WilsonMathew> ActionParsnip, Thanks you very much. It worked.
 * ScottyGun logging off for reboot...
<jhpy1024> unity seems to have disappeared. I've got unity-reset installed but cant run it because I can't open a terminal
<jiffe98> anyone running Intel X540 Dual Port 10GBase-T NICs on ubuntu?
<jhpy1024> any help?
<pangaea_> jhpy1024 did you install something new, like a desktop tweaker
<jhpy1024> eugh, unity-reset fails
<pangaea_> i reset my unity with synaptics
<pangaea_> after boot repair
<jhpy1024> this is why i hate linux somtimes -_-
<ActionParsnip> WilsonMathew: simple logic dude
<ActionParsnip> jhpy1024: why, because one (optional) part of it isnt fantastic.....
<jhpy1024> ActionParsnip: I don't really mean it, I'm just pissed. I installed this last night and BAM, unity breaks
<ActionParsnip> jhpy1024: you dont have to use Unity
<jhpy1024> ActionParsnip: of course
<jhpy1024> but that doesn't mean it should just break
<WilsonMathew> ActionParsnip, well I am a newbie so I was kind of lost.. but I am trying to figure out your first command now. anyways thanks.
<jhpy1024> fuck me, i'll just go and reinstall
<holstein> jmad980: the problem is, its not broken here
<Guest63316>  I was thinking about switching over from a desktop environment to just console mode. I know my way around the console fairly well and have developed a liking for the simplicity of console mode and how many less distractions there are when using it compared to a desktop environment. I had a few questions that I have already turned to Google for and didn't get really any helpful answers. I am using Kali-linux so there is a bunch of tools
<Guest63316>  installed on it the questions I am hoping to find the answers to are the following:
<Guest63316> 1.) How light weight is console mode, compared to a desktop environment?
<Guest63316> 2.) How would I list all the tools that I currently have installed or that come on Kali I have already done the apt-cache search + the meta-packages names to read their contents but I know there has to be an easier way then doing this.
<Guest63316> 3.) What benefits come with using console mode? Why would it be better to use than a desktop environment? besides learning how to operate a computer with commands instead of just point and click.
<holstein> !language | jmad980
<ubottu> jmad980: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<holstein> jmad980: you just need to elaborate to help a volunteer assist you
<holstein> !kali | Guest63316
<ubottu> Guest63316: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<jhpy1024> so the whole unity launcher has disappeared. rebooting does nothing. unity-reset does nothing. manual reset with dconf does nothing
<holstein> Guest63316: you would ask kali about what apps come with it.. but, you can use tty right now, or from a live CD, to see about command line mode
<holstein> !tty | Guest63316
<ubottu> Guest63316: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<jhpy1024> sorry about the swearing btw :X
<holstein> jmad980: sorry..
<holstein> jhpy1024: ^^
<holstein> jhpy1024: what are the errors with trying to reset unity?
<Guest63316> Thank you holstein! And console mode would be another channel to?
<jhpy1024> holstein: unity-reset says "OSError no such file or directory"
<holstein> Guest63316: no.. console mode is just that.. just a console
<jhpy1024> manually with dconf says nothing but doesn't work
<Guest63316> okay thank you! sorry I am still figuring out linux some appreciate your help! *Gives a virtual high five*
<jeroen___> Hello im back
<jhpy1024> wtf, unity uninstalled :/
<jhpy1024> got it working now
<jhpy1024> thanks for putting up with my rage holstein :P
<Jeroen_Mathon> Wait you uninstalled Unity?
<jhpy1024> i didn't, it just uninstalled somehow
<holstein> jhpy1024: i suggest, if you want to really mess around with the config, use a live CD.. you can do so without breaking the installed system
<Guest63316> Live CD's are great!
<Jeroen_Mathon> jhpy1024:Or use backintime to backup your hard drive
<jhpy1024> holstein: the weird thing is i wasnt doing anything with the config or whatever, my pc just froze and then unity uninstalled :/
<Jeroen_Mathon> jhpy1024: Impossible
<holstein> jhpy1024: not likely.. but, if you are back to normal, enjoy
<Jeroen_Mathon> Youl need Superuser access to do that
<Jeroen_Mathon> Unless you run Xorg as Superuser
<jhpy1024> well i wasn't in the software center and I wasn't doing anything with apt-get so if it was somehow me, i have no idea how i did it
<Jeroen_Mathon> Lemme think
<Guest63316> Would running just console mode be more light weight? I know linux is already light but I want to see how light weight I can get before having issues haha
<dw1> yes
<daviator> hey guys :)
<holstein> Guest63316: running any software will not make the hardware any "better" or "faster".. its just doing what it does.. if you want command line, use it.. it will be using less resources if you dont need a GUI.. if you need/want a GUI, you'll have to use those resources running one
<holstein> Guest63316: the only issues you would have would be, needing more or different software or services running
<Jeroen_Mathon> Hello daviator
<daviator> i have some questions
<dw1> Guest63316: you can also use lighter weight desktops. i use "gnome-session-flashback".  install the package and choose it at login screen
<ScottyGun> holstein, I wrote those export commands into .bashrc.  Variables are retained after reboot.  Thanks!
<Jeroen_Mathon> Sure as kaway daviator
<Jeroen_Mathon> ask away*
<dw1> Guest63316: list of desktops at http://tinyurl.com/ubdesk
<dw1> whats the proper way to specify the screen session with -X?  screen -dmS test; screen -X "echo test" test; doesnt seem to work
<Guest63316> Okay I understand thank you again holestein! and yea I have started to realize the amount of extra stuff needed to get all I want in console mode is a pain! and dw1 what is flashback? I thnk I kinda understand from the name of it but could use some clarification
<daviator> some where i rad that upgrading linux through update manager is not a good choice
<daviator> right?
<holstein> Guest63316: lxde is a nice simple light desktop in the repos
<dw1> Guest63316: its gnome classic.  gnome 3 disguised as gnome 2, with low to no effects
<Jeroen_Mathon> daviator: use apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade
<Guest63316> I like LXDE its got a nice does of KDE to it and dw1 worth a shot I'll try it out and tell you what I think thanks again guys you have both been huge helps in my linux journey!
<daviator> what the difference between upgrading through upgmng and command line?
<Jeroen_Mathon> Command line uses aptitude
<Jeroen_Mathon> Its safer then a gui fornt end
<Jeroen_Mathon> And more reliable
<Guest63316> Okay so I have read many rants about apt VS aptitude and why one is better than the other is one really better than the other to use? Like Jeroen_Mathon makes a good point security is crucial!
<daviator> what about packages?
<Jonyijoe> Anyone have experience controlling CPU fan speed?
<daviator> is there any dofference?
<Jeroen_Mathon> Guest63316 apt uses aptitude
<Jeroen_Mathon> daviator updatemgr uses aptitude
<Jeroen_Mathon> apt-get > aptitude < updatemgr
<Jeroen_Mathon> They both are based of debians package manager
<Pici> Jeroen_Mathon: apt does not use aptitude.
<Jonyijoe> Anyone have experience controlling CPU fan speed? I need to turn mine down as its far too loud
<Jonyijoe> driving me nuts haha
<Pici> apt-get and aptitude are two different front ends for the apt system.
<Jeroen_Mathon> Thanks Pici your right and Johnyijoe
<Jeroen_Mathon> You don't want to slow it down
<Pewdiepie> Hello bros
<Jeroen_Mathon> If its spinning that hard
<Jeroen_Mathon> It got a reason for spinning so hard.
<Pici> daviator: There really is no difference between what the command line utilities and the update-manager does.  They access the same packages, just with different client-facing interfaces.
<Pewdiepie> oooo
<daviator> thanks
<daviator> :)
<Pewdiepie> nothing
<Guest63316> You guys are awesome! thanks so much everyone is there a way to like donate to you guys for your help and stuff?
<Jeroen_Mathon> Pewdiepie is not from grace
<Jeroen_Mathon> I tracked your ip back to greece
<Jeroen_Mathon> Stop trolling mate this channel is for support
<Jonyijoe> Jeoren I have theromal outputs its at 25deg it can operate up to 100deg I just need to turn it down by about 20% till i get a new cpu fan. one of the fins broke off so its loud as hell
<Pewdiepie> e?
<Jonyijoe> Please help im going insane haha
<Jeroen_Mathon> Johnyijoe the more reason ofr it to spin faster
<Jeroen_Mathon> Your cpu isnt the only thing being cooled
<Guest63316> Jeroen how did you do that? Netstat or is it because of your rank in this irc?
<Jeroen_Mathon> I used a website
<Jeroen_Mathon> and the whois command on linux
<Pewdiepie> i'm just a fun
<Pewdiepie> fan*
<Jeroen_Mathon> Still this channel is for support
<Jonyijoe> I have 5 other fans Jeroen poviding solid airflow. Im not a n00b at this I know my system well. What I dont know is how to controll cpu fan speed in ubuntu
<Guest63316> whois is awesome! and you're right I should go if I am done with needing support thanks again you guys!
<Jeroen_Mathon> Jonyijoe Lemme take a look at the interwebs
<Jeroen_Mathon> Jonyijoe here https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Fan_Speed_Control
<Jonyijoe> Ive been looking for ages, Cant find anything at all accept ways to monitor temps etc
<Jonyijoe> ok thanks hold on
<luckyboy> en?
<Jeroen_Mathon> Hello
<luckyboy> hello
<Jeroen_Mathon> Something i can help you with?
<Guest37130> i am trying to set up a pptp vpn connection and for some reason it will not let me connect to any of the ones that i have tried so far...
<asturel> is it a common issue that after a month uptime xorg becomes laggy?
<asturel> i mean switching between desktops tooks seconds
<Jeroen_Mathon> asturel what desktop enviroment are you currently using?
<asturel> the default
<asturel> ldm or something like that..
<Jeroen_Mathon> Unity?
<asturel> yeah
<asturel> what comes with default install
<Jeroen_Mathon> What is the output of the command df -h
<asturel> i have enought space
<asturel> maybe the nvidia binary driver is buggy?
<Jeroen_Mathon> asturel try the default driver
<asturel> but thats slow
<Jeroen_Mathon> Or use an source based one those can be tweaked
<Jeroen_Mathon> I also use the default one
<Jeroen_Mathon> It's reccomended right?
<asturel> also the applicaations becomes 'invisible' when i switch to 'grind view' or whatever that
<asturel> when i hover it selects the borders but still invisible
<Jeroen_Mathon> Did you try reinstalling unity?
<Jeroen_Mathon> Or tried using the guest session
<asturel> it happens on an another pc too
<Jeroen_Mathon> To see if the issues also there.
<asturel> to be exact on 3
<asturel> all of them installed the same ubuntu
<asturel> in 12.x it wasnt like that, but in 13.x
<Guest37130> i have tried connection too 5 different pptp vpns and for some reason it will not let me connect to any of them ?
<Jeroen_Mathon> What VPN software are you using?
<Guest37130> jeroen none
<Jeroen_Mathon> Thats the problem
<Jeroen_Mathon> Try openvpn
<Guest37130> openvpn is a vpn client
<Guest37130> i am connecting directly to a server
<Guest37130> http://vpnonline.org/
<Jeroen_Mathon> Yeah youl need a client ofr that
<Jeroen_Mathon> Client <===> Server
<asturel> Jeroen_Mathon which nvidia driver do u use?
<Jeroen_Mathon> I have Intel
<Guest37130> damm that shit worked in windows...
<asturel> because i saw like 5 from binary drivers
<asturel> ah :D
<asturel> i have dvga so i would prefer that rather than hd400
<asturel> 0
<Guest37130> can i connect to a vpn with open vpn with out having my own server?
<WilsonMathew> I am trying to install awesomewm but the I got a problem with apt-get that it just shows me an error: http://codepad.org/0LdOguL5
<asturel> so it must be the nvidia driver?
<Jeroen_Mathon> Closed source drivers aren't being supported by ubuntu
<Jeroen_Mathon> They are supported by their vendors
<asturel> well i installed from additional drivers or whatever :D
<asturel> i guess its the vendor drivers
<Guest37130> ubuntu 12.04 is ubuntu 14 right?
<Jeroen_Mathon> No
<Jeroen_Mathon> 14.1
<Guest37130> openvpn only goes in whole numbers
<mxvxrts> Guest37130, Both are long term 5 years support
<Guest37130> http://openvpn.net/index.php/access-server/download-openvpn-as-sw/113.html?osfamily=Ubuntu
<asturel> whats the chance that dist upgrade go wrong?
<OerHeks> Guest37130, as of 10.04 you can config your VPN in networkmanager
<asturel> last time when i tried i ended without xorg and many packages 'corrupted' (they didnt recognized as installed but they were on the system)
<Pici> asturel: Are you asking about an apt-get dist-upgrade or a release upgrade?
<asturel> release upgrade
<asturel> i think
<Pici> asturel: Are you asking about upgrading to a new release of Ubuntu?
<asturel> yeah.
<asturel> i have currently 13.(10?) i want to upgrade to 14
<Pici> asturel: There is a chance of failure, which is why we always suggest that you have a backup, or at least a way to recover your needed items if there is indeed a problem.
<asturel> u mean backup by cp ?:D
<asturel> im rly not into ubuntu
<Pici> asturel: backup by whatever means you want.
<asturel> ah, i thought there's something like ubuntu backup :D
<jcalve34> what is a good replacement for rhythmbox?
<Jeroen_Mathon> vlc
<jcalve34> and if I want to listen to music instead of watch a movie?
<Jeroen_Mathon> vlc is for music and video
<Jeroen_Mathon> Tnat or xmms
<Guest37130> jeroen do i have to run a vpn client on a different computer from the one that i want to connect to the vpn with ?
<Jeroen_Mathon> Yeah
<Jeroen_Mathon> Again Client > Connection > Server
<Jeroen_Mathon> All Servers must have a client
<Jeroen_Mathon> Thats how their programmed
<Guest37130> that's the problem i want a vpn that i don't have to have the client on a computer
<Jeroen_Mathon> No client no VPN
<Jeroen_Mathon> Some distros have clients buildin
<Guest37130> so basically i have to create a server with something like hamachi put the client on the server then run the vpn.
<Jeroen_Mathon> No hamachi
<Jeroen_Mathon> Whats your plan
<Guest37130> basically to have create a vpn so that i can rotate my ip adress
<Guest37130> or switch between different vpns
<Jeroen_Mathon> Why not use a SSh tunnel.
<Pici> Guest37130: What is the problem that you are having exactly?
<Guest37130> don't i have to have another computer for that as well ?
<Jeroen_Mathon> You ssh into the other pc and use that to rotate your ip
<Jeroen_Mathon> Youl route your network trough that computer
<Guest37130> that's the problem i don't have another computer
<PierrePaul> hi everyone, Im trying to make an upstart daemon that's using environment vars specified in /etc/environment
<megazorg123> Hi
<PierrePaul> I know that in my upstart script, I can do env supervar='supervalue'
<PierrePaul> supervar=$SUPERVAR, right ?
<Guest37130> basically i need a way to change my ip address as i wish only using one computer
<PierrePaul> so I tried exec SUPERVAR='supervalue' /usr/sbin/php5-fpm blabla bla
<PierrePaul> but exec() doesnt like this at all
<PierrePaul> and I really dont want to wrap it in sudo
<Jeroen_Mathon> Why do you want to change your ip
<murlidhar> does anyone know if there is any native linux client for tunein radio
<Jeroen_Mathon> Not doing anything iligal right? XD ;)
<Guest37130> just to bypass bans :P
<Pici> Guest37130: We cannot provide support for that here.
<Jeroen_Mathon> Indeed
<Jeroen_Mathon> Sorry i can't help you on that one
<Jeroen_Mathon> people are banned for a reason
<Guest37130> for expressing my right of freedom of speech
<Jeroen_Mathon> Thats their problem their rules
<Jeroen_Mathon> Not ours we can not help you with that
<Anarhist> somebody please help. today my mouse has reversed X and Y (when i move up and down the cursor goes left and right, and the other way around), the touch pad still works correctly. i have tried unplugging and pluggin back it and rebooting nothing has helped
<Jeroen_Mathon> Are you holding your mouse the right way? is it upside down.
<Anarhist> Jeroen_Mathon, yes and no
<Jeroen_Mathon> Anarhist did you try a different mouse?
<Anarhist> Jeroen_Mathon, i don't have another one, so no i didn't
<Jeroen_Mathon> Do you have another pc to try that mouse on?
<trism> PierrePaul: if you are defining the var in the job you can use the env stanza: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#environment-variables
<PierrePaul> trism: yeah that's what I'd like to use
<jjavaholic> !deja-dup-monitor
<PierrePaul> but the value that I need to set comes from /etc/environment
<PierrePaul> and I cant seem to do env myvar=$VAR
<Anarhist> bummer, that must be it, the mouse is busted
<jjavaholic> !udisksd
<Jeroen_Mathon> Good trouble shooting prevents you from busting your system for something that is ahrdware related :)
<trism> PierrePaul: I found this http://serverfault.com/questions/128605/have-upstart-read-environment-from-etc-environment-for-a-service kind of old, don't know if things have changed
<Jeroen_Mathon> PLeasure to have helped you ^^
<Pici> !msgthebot | jjavaholic
<ubottu> jjavaholic: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<PierrePaul> trism: I will try it, I know it works by wrapping it in sudo, but didnt try su
<PierrePaul> thanks!
<Jeroen_Mathon> Brb
<PierrePaul> trism: you're awesome, it works
<PierrePaul> thanks again
<trism> PierrePaul: excellent
<jjavaholic> what does hud-service do?
<trism> jjavaholic: tap the alt key
<jjavaholic> so without it you don't get the hud overlay?
<jjavaholic> any of it?
<trism> jjavaholic: you might get the overlay but it queries the hud-service for the information, so it wouldn't be useful
<jjavaholic> no app search?
<holstein> there are many ways to search apps..
<jjavaholic> what does the accounts-daemon do?
<seldie> .anonnet.org
<trism> jjavaholic: install d-feet and you can explore all those services as much as you want
<Pici> jjavaholic: Based on the package it is from, I'd guess provides a set of dbus interfaces for querying and manipulating user account information.
<jjavaholic> so it is kinda like the gnome-keyring-daemon?
<holstein> jjavaholic: check it out, and see.. they are different..
<Pici> jjavaholic: I don't know. I'm just reading the package description for accountsservice, which that binary is in.
<holstein> jjavaholic: you can always use a live CD to experiement and poke around a bit more, so you dont break your installed system.. or, just run a full install in virtualbox or virtualization
<Carlinhos> i'm having xorg crashes whenever i start a game using the radeon card on a px system; here is my xorg conf: http://pastie.org/9300015 this only happens when using drivers from the oibaf ppa, it works if i revert to ubuntu's repo.
<tango__> Hello could anyone help me out with installing drupal7 on an ubuntu server
<Kamp> if live cd used, can I repair ubuntu and reset my user password upon boot for sure?
<holstein> Carlinhos: the repoones may be the one s you want to use, then.. the ppa is not officially supported
<holstein> Kamp: you can reset a password from the recovery console.. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<holstein> Carlinhos: the repo one*
<Carlinhos> holstein, i would like to figure this one though as the oibaf one gives me better performance. i only have issues after recent updates.
<Kamp> holstein, i was under user guest, and you already sent this link, and managed to change it, yet, upon the restart, didn't accept it, and now i cannot even login as guest!
<holstein> Carlinhos: sure. but its not officially suppport.. and id say its not "better" if its not running the game you want to use
<holstein> Kamp: not likely, friend.. though, you could have any number of larger system issues.. bad/failing hard drive for example
<Kamp> holstein will i be able to repair ubuntu with live cd, and reset password ?
<holstein> Kamp: i have no idea, friend.. it depends on what is broken and how.. and how bad.
<holstein> Kamp: i can reset passwords with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Drupal
<holstein> Kamp: sorry.. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<OerHeks> Kamp, you need to boot in recovery mode, not guest account, to change password
<holstein> Kamp: how did that fail for you specifically?
<PierrePaul> trism: so I got it wrong :(
<marlinc> For some reason http://localhost/phpmyadmin isn't working when installing phpMyAdmin using the phpmyadmin package
<PierrePaul> it's not loading the /etc/environment
<Aaraigathor> Anyone know how I can get java to work with the latest Google Chrome on Ubuntu 14.04 ?
<holstein> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Kamp> holstein so holstein, already did all that, and managed to reset it (although after chmod 640 /etc/shadow), yet after "password successfully changed", wasn't able to login. now not even as a guest
<Aaraigathor> Thanks! Will try and report back
<holstein> Kamp: login how.. in tty? whats happening? where? and how?
<trism> PierrePaul: really? it worked for my test script
<holstein> Kamp: i gave no chmoed 640 to /etc/shadow command or suggestion
<holstein> chmod*
<Kamp> holstein i browsed it
<holstein> Kamp: you should have been able to use the link i gave.. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword what happens when you do *only* that?
<holstein> Kamp: are you able to login in tty? or no?
<Kamp> holstein i am at the standard ubuntu login window (i reset the password via boot/recovery mode) where i can choose between the users
<Kamp> and cannot even login as guest
<Kamp> holstein i followed that link
<holstein> Kamp: can you login in tty? i think you could be experiencing a UI crash and assuming a credential error.. will you please try logging in in tty?
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<gru_> iwhy is it that I can view my home website from another location but can not ping it OR ssh into it?
<holstein> Kamp: if you ran "chmod 640 /etc/shadow".. thats not from the link i gave..
<gru_> I am trying to do this from my laptop so it is a Known host
<holstein> gru_: your router can block all of that. your isp can as well..
<Kamp> holstein as i said i browsed it
<holstein> gru_: setting up a webserver doesnt mean you have ssh.. you'd have to set up ssh server and open a port.. forward a port
<Kamp> holstein is tty terminal?
<holstein> Kamp: its not in the directions, is all.. friend. so you did  *not* follow the link i gave
<PierrePaul> trism: will try again with a brand new lxc container
<gru_> but im NOT at home... im at another loction all together.. i know that I cant view from the public ip from behind the NAT at home... but im not at home
<holstein> Kamp: im just clarifying, if you have issues, and its due to a command i didnt suggest you run
<holstein> Kamp: please access a tty terminal and try and login using your user and password
<gru_> i have configed ssh
<Kamp> holstholstein I canot even access to the ubuntu ui, neither as a guest!
<holstein> gru_: you'l have to do that at home.. forward the port
<Stevie24> Hello. I'm trying to extract the columns no 2 & 3 (Area Code & prefix) from http://www.area-codes.com/ . If I choose state CA, provider verizon, I get for example about 58 pages ( http://www.area-codes.com/search.asp?SN=acNPA&SO=ASC&pg=1&frmNPA=&frmNXX=&frmCity=&frmState=CA&frmZip=&frmCounty=&frmCompany=cellco&frmLATA=&frmRateCenter=&frmCLLI=&frmNXXUseType=W )
<Stevie24>  Is there any way I can extract them or I have to manually copy/paste each of the 58 pages, and then use awk print $2, $3? Thanks in advance.
<holstein> Kamp: can you login in tty?
<Kamp> wherefrom i would be able to start the terminal.
<holstein> !tty | Kamp
<ubottu> Kamp: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> ^ thats where im suggesting you access a terminal, friend
<Kamp> tty=terminal?
<holstein> Kamp: try logining from tty
<gru_> have setup portforward and all that.... i was able to do this yesterday, with the diff being that I was on an ATT network, but now on an comfast 2 miles away
<holstein> gru_: if you have a server running, and the port forwarded correctly, and the isp doesnt block it at either location, you'll be able to connect
<Kamp> holstein, for the third time, i cannot even access the ubuntu interface
<gru_> holstein: i set all of this up from home so i could work on it remotley, im a little rusty but a complete n00b
<eightyeight> i need some help building a .deb. i'm using 'python-stdeb' to help me. the output of the script is here: http://ae7.st/p/9an
<holstein> Kamp: ok.. you dont need the ubuntu interface to try logging in from tty, friend
<Kamp> i am at the login, and cannot even access as a guest!
<eightyeight> line 240 shows "dpkg-buildpackage: error: dpkg-source -b xm-cookie-1.31 gave error exit status 1". curious why.
<Kamp> tell me the keyboard shortcut than
<holstein> Kamp: i understand.. and, from the login screen, please access a tty screen and try and login
<holstein> !tty | Kamp
<ubottu> Kamp: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> Kamp: those above *are* the keys
<holstein> Kamp: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back
<Kamp> holstein did
<Aaraigathor> Need help getting Java to work with Google Chrome. Apparently Icedtea doesn't work?
<holstein> Kamp: ok.. can you login in tty?
<Kamp> holstein, should in tty just try to type the password?
<gru_> let me change the firewall settings here.... andsee if that does it
<holstein> Kamp: you should tell me if you can login in tty or not
<eightyeight> my 'debian/rules' file looks like this: http://ae7.st/p/38u
<holstein> Kamp: if you can, then, there is nothing wrong with your credentials.. you are having issues where the UI is crashing, and sending you back to the login screen.. making it seem as though your password is not working.. but, that is not the issue
<holstein> Kamp: can you convey the information to me? are you able to login in tty? with your username and password? this will help me determine more about your situation..
<Kamp> holstein i was able to login in tty with a password i set following the link you gave me
<holstein> Kamp: so, as stated above, the password is *not* the issue
<Kamp> holstein guess so
<holstein> Kamp: no,. that *is* true.. you *are* logging in
<holstein> Kamp: so, you likely had a simple session error.. but, im not sure what all you have done, since now the guest sesssion is failing to load for you..
<Kamp> holstein after the password input, the next line is (myusername)@(computername), so that means i am logged in
<Kamp> holstein what should i do next
<Kamp> ?
<holstein> Kamp: correct.. your are in.. your password works.. you are *not* having a problem with the password.. so first thing is *stop* trying to address a password issue
<Kamp> holstein so is it the hardware issue?
<holstein> Kamp: i didnt say that..
<holstein> Kamp: let me say what i said earlier again..
<gru_> ok, changed the firewall rules locally and can now get in
<holstein> Kamp: so, you likely had a simple session error.. but, im not sure what all you have done, since now the guest sesssion is failing to load for you..
<OerHeks> Aaraigathor, Java (IcedTea) doesn't have a PPAPI plugin available, and so it's not usable in Chrome, since it has switched to the Aura rendering framework and no longer allows NPAPI plugins.
<Aaraigathor> Anyone know how to get java to work with chrome?
<holstein> Kamp: im not sure what all you have broken trying to fix an issue that was not the problem
<Kamp> holstein thanks for diagnostics.
<holstein> Aaraigathor: i literally go in and enable it, on a case by case basis, since java in the browser *is* a security risk
<Kamp> holstein what should i do next?
<Aaraigathor> Oh okay, so are there any options for someone wanting to run java in Chrome or are we SoL?
<BaconHiddles> ._. Hi
<holstein> Aaraigathor: http://www.java.com/en/download/help/enable_browser_ubuntu.xml
<holstein> Aaraigathor: i run it, friend.. when i need.. i turn it on, and run it..
<Aaraigathor> holstein: That doesn't work anymore, tried
<Kamp> holstein should i somehow try to repair it via live cd?
<Aaraigathor> holstein : Can't even get icedtea to load in Chrome
<holstein> Kamp: i wouldnt think so.. i would try and determine what is broken..
<holstein> Aaraigathor: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1308783
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1308783 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "chromium-browser: java plugin does not work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<holstein> Kamp: i would test after removing any session files and any desktop ui related config files from my home.. but, i dont know what you have done to break the guest account.. you could have broken the system in a larger way
<holstein> Aaraigathor: i would follow whatever versioning is listed at that bug.. this could be broken and i wouldnt personally know.. i use it very seldom
<Kamp> holstein so there is no way to somehow repair it the "easy" way, like from cd/usb?
<Kamp> ...
<histo> Kamp: What is the issue?
<Kamp> histo  i had a simple session error.. but not sure what  have i  done, since now the guest sesssion is failing to load for me.
<Kamp> histo " i would test after removing any session files and any desktop ui related config files from my home.. but, i dont know what you have done to break the guest account.. you could have broken the system in a larger way"
<holstein> Kamp: "easy" will be a matter of opinion, and what you have broken
<histo> Kamp: why are you using the guest session?
<holstein> Kamp: just try removing the .hidden config files for your desktop session and see if you can login
<holstein> Kamp: are you using unity? or xfce?
<Aaraigathor> holstein : This link cannot be used because its target “/usr/local/java/jre1.7.0_55/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so” doesn't exist.
<Kamp> histo as i am unable to login to my user account (with the password I managed to change from within boot/recovery mode, according to tty)
<holstein> Aaraigathor: i would follow whatever is in that link.. that bug report.. seems quite up to date, and refers to specific versions of chrome you can step back to
<Kamp> holstein removing the .hidden config files from within the tty?
<holstein> Kamp: no. you *are* and *were* able to login..
<holstein> Kamp: you can use a tty, or a live CD.. make another user... whatevrer you find easiest
<histo> Kamp: What happens when you try and login to your user account?
<PierrePaul> trism: you're on ubuntu 14.04 right?
<holstein> crash back to login screen..
<Aaraigathor> holstein : looks like the only way is to go back to old versions of chrome, what a shame
<Kamp> black screen for a second with something written and drops me back to the login
<holstein> Aaraigathor: let the creators of chrome and java know you think its a shame..
<Aaraigathor> how do I delete a folder in terminal? trying rm but keeps telling me that it's a directory?
<Kamp> was able to read it when i was able to go to guest account and tried to switch the user
<holstein> Aaraigathor: its pretty common to need to follow requirements
<histo> Aaraigathor: rm -rf directoryname
<Aaraigathor> Thanks everyone
<histo> Kamp: So no login to X works?
<Kamp> than after typing the password, there was the errorah00558: apache2: could not reliably determine the servers fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1
<Kamp> set the sertvername directive globally to surpass this message. starting adaptive redhead demon preload
<trism> PierrePaul: I am
<Aaraigathor> Looks like I need to find which version of chrome was the latest to support java then install it
<Kamp> histo from tty when prompted username and password, the next line says(myusername)@(computername)
<Kamp> ...with the password i set from whithin boot/recovery mode
<PierrePaul> trism: can you paste me your upstart test conf ? :)
<Symphonym> PlayOnLinux doesn't show a "System" wine version in 64bit virtual drives. If I install a 64bit Wine version using POL then only that version will be selected for all 64bit drives (if no other 64bit POL wine versions are installed). 32bit virtual drives shows the "System" wine version. The issue occurred after some experimenting and back and forth testing between wine 1.6 and 1.7 (repeatedly in/uninstalling wine packages). 64bi
<Symphonym> t virtual drives will however use the "System" wine version if no other version is installed, any ideas what might be the problem?
<PierrePaul> trism: I think I got it, I was trying to do : su root -c SUPERVAR=$FROMETCENVIRONMENT /bin/superBin
<PierrePaul> and I was expecting SUPERVAR to be set, it's not, but in superBin, $FROMETCENVIRONMENT *is* set
<PierrePaul> so I will just use this one
<PierrePaul> thanks again trism
<rio_zenta> Hello. Is there anybody that works at canonical on this channel?
<JamesMc_> Question for anyone who read this. Is there anyway to trick Ubuntu into install Windows printer drivers? I have a old Lexmark x9575 multifunction usb printer. I really would like to be able to print from my Ubuntu laptop with the hassle of load VirtualBox - the XP and then the drivers!!
<tgm4883> rio_zenta: that doesn't seem like a support question
<JamesMc_> Lexmark does not support Linux - already check the website.
<tgm4883> rio_zenta: but I'd guess yes some
<trism> PierrePaul: ahh okay, sorry I would have pasted them faster but I have to recreate them
<JamesMc_> Even some generic drivers for Lexmark would be better than nothing.
<rio_zenta> JamesMc_: The issue is that linux doesn't run .dll files. Perhaps trying through Wine might work.
<rio_zenta> tgm4883: Do you work at Canonical?
<tgm4883> rio_zenta: No. do you have a support question?
<rio_zenta> tgm4883: No
<tgm4883> rio_zenta: what are you looking for then?
<JamesMc_> Rio_zenta - I wish it was as easy as loading it in wine.
<Aaraigathor> They should just make java PPAPI instead of NPAPI. Zzz alright I'm done complaining. Thank you everyone for all the help! Off to cousin's graduation
<rio_zenta> tgm4883: I am trying to get in touch with HR at Canonical, but there aren't any contact links on their site.
<rio_zenta> JamesMc_: Have you tried plugging the printer in and seeing if ubuntu detects it? Perhaps older peripherals are more supported than newer ones.
<tgm4883> rio_zenta: can you join #ubuntu-offtopic
<JamesMc_> No dice on auto-detect. I tried using CUPS and failed.
<Aaraigathor> rio_zenta: is it to partner with them? I found this link, don't know if it helps.. http://www.ubuntu.com/partners/contact-us
<JamesMc_> The OpenPrinting website could not help either.
<OerHeks> JamesMc_, that lexmark does not show up in openprinting, so it is a paperweight.
<rio_zenta> Aaraigathor: I saw that link too, but no it isn't for partnering. thanks for checking though +1
<Kamp> holstein how from within the tty determine which version and is it 32 or 64 bit version of ubuntu to determine?
<Kamp> ...how to
<bgardner> rio_zenta: Are you wanting a job with them?  Their job search page works fine.
<Aaraigathor> rio_zenta: Main switchboard number: +44 20 7630 2400
<Aaraigathor> rio_zenta: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/contact-us
<JamesMc_> I wonder how hard is it to reverse-engineer printer driver?
<guntbert> Aaraigathor: let it go - he succeeded already it seems
<rio_zenta> Aaraigathor: Thanks for the suggestions.
<Aaraigathor> Anytime
<subz3r0> PARTY!
<OerHeks> :-)
<Kamp> can one access browser bookmarks from within the terminal?
<maxime___> hello
<maxime___> I just wanted to congratulate you for your system !
<maxime___> burn the iso on the usb key, and it worked straight away, with wifi and so on
<maxime___> well done
<guntbert> maxime___: it's the system we use - do you have a support questionß
<guntbert> ?
<maxime___> no, not really
<Sparro> Okay I have two totally unrelated issues - the first one is about network settings, the second about the GUI
<Sparro> Network issue is probably going to be simple.
<Sparro> I'm trying to set up OpenVPN so people outside my network can access the fileserver on the same network.  But when I look at my etc/network/interfaces it's almost completely empty - only loopback.
<guntbert> Sparro: ask the one after the other
<Sparro> But it's getting my static IP setting from -somewhere-.
<maxime___> what can I do on the live usb to check if I have some 3D working please ?
<Sparro> Are there any clues where the configuration is set if it's not in /etc/network/interfaces?
<guntbert> Sparro: /etc/Networkmanager/...
<Sparro> Ah, that might be it.  One moment...
<Sparro> Oh ho, there it is.
<gru_> i am trying to sudo scp files directly into www but keep getting 'permission denied' , what can i do to fix this?
<gru_> wtf
<gru_> i am trying to sudo scp files directly into www but keep getting 'permission denied' , what can i do to fix this?
<gru_> mass join?
<jpds> sudo scp?
<jpds> That'd do things as root on your LOCAL machine.
<gru_> cscp is secure copy
<jpds> Not on the other end.
<gru_> ok
<gru_> thnx
<gru_> so i should just scp them to a non root dir then mv them?
<netameta> what does ./configure --prefix=/usr do ?
<jpds> gru_: Yep.
<gru_> kool
<jpds> !compiling | netameta
<ubottu> netameta: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<genii> Alternately, set up keybased authentication for www-data
<Korny123> I'm having issues with my system time basically going double speed on a fresh install of ubuntu(mythbuntu).  WOuld a bad CMOS battery contribute to this (not sure if the battery is even bad).  I set the time of both the hardware clock and system clock, but the system clock continues to run at double time, anyone have any ideas?
<genii> You probably have some cpu race condition. Maybe set the time from ntp instead
<Korny123> genial I did.... I set it 15 minutes ago
<Korny123> its not 15 minutes fast...
<Korny123> errr *now
<JamesMc_> I have a different question for Support. I am using Ubuntu 13.10 with Gnome "Flashback" desktop. I heard that the LDXE desktop uses less resources. Could there be problems if I install and load the Lubuntu desktop and the delete the old desktop?
<lnb> how does one get either 14.04 or 13.10 working on an asus notebook with geforce m425
<lnb> nouveau just keeps kicking me off
<lnb> this is worse than windows 3.1
<Istalantar> find ./ -name 'FILENAME' -exec qpdf --password=PASSWORD --decrypt {} new'{}\; anyone knows why this doesn't work?
<OerHeks> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Sparro> Alright, my second question...  When I use RDP to connect to the server I get no taskbar and no way to run anything.  Can that be fixed?
<trism> Istalantar: unterminated ' at the end, and you need a space between the last argument and \;
<lnb> spend hours installing reinstalling rsync /home/ back and forth. Only to find both 13.10 and 14.04 will not function properly
<lnb> unbuntu
<Istalantar> trism: the first {} is input file and new'{} was supposed to be the name of the output file ... don't really know how else to rename the output file
<trism> Istalantar: I didn't say anything about the {}, new'{} has an unterminated '
<captain_hook> Hey all. I installed ubuntu on a vaio duo 11 and I am having some performance issues. Slow animations when window collapses, vidoes that lag. The computer has 8gb of ram and is 64bit.
<captain_hook> Is there anything i can do to improve performance? It ran windows 8.1 just fine.
<trism> Istalantar: if you want an ' in the name, then: new\'{}
<freshmint>  hey i upgrade from ubuntu 12.04 to 14.04, my main desktop environment was ubuntu though i installed xubuntu for trial parallel. Now after updating from 12.04 to 14.04 only the xubuntu desktop environment is available. How can i manually reinstall the unity ubuntu desktop so that I may choose both on log in?
<Istalantar> trism: but {} replaces the name of the file, i thought i could add the part new with '
<bekks> freshmint: Are you using mint, currently?
<captain_hook> I just think that it's weird that my computer could run windows 8.1 fine and then have ubuntu lag
<trism> Istalantar: I don't understand what you are asking, if find finds /path/to/file then new\'{} will be expanded to: new'/path/to/file
<freshmint> bekks nope ubuntu, well ubuntu however with xubuntu
<trism> Istalantar: but if you just use ', bash tries to parse a string of the form 'sometexthere', but never finds the second ', so waits for input with >
<Istalantar> trism: i am trying to remove a password from some pdf files with qpdf --password=PASSWORD --decrypt INFILE OUTFILE ... i thought in combination with find i could change several pdf files at once
<js1123__> hello; does anyone know why i can't log on to /server irc.snoonet.org ? (I was able to connect and chat on it a couple of minutes ago....)
<MrJohnnZ> did someone earlier on want to get in contact with canonical?
<bekks> MrJohnnZ: Why?
<MrJohnnZ> there's an contact us section on ubuntus site
<bekks> MrJohnnZ: And?
<MrJohnnZ> I was just curious
<Pici> MrJohnnZ: We got them in contact with a Canonical employee who we think was able to help them.
<MrJohnnZ> that's all
<MrJohnnZ> ok
<Pici> MrJohnnZ: thanks though
<trism> Istalantar: yes it can, maybe you should be more specific about what is working, I thought the problem was just with your find command because as you typed it, it won't execute correctly
<trism> Istalantar: not working that is
<natas_> can anyone help me fix these broken packages so i can update to 14.04? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7660409/
<lnb> i can't believe how bad this unbuntu is 13.10/14.04  it really SUCKS bad
<MrJohnnZ> you can always use an older version
<willwh> lnb: if you don't like it, change it
<lnb> i am
<conall> Could someone tell me what the f*ck LITP (pronounced lit-pee) is? Thanks. PS Ive googled the sh1t out of it bit havent gotten anything
<willwh> lnb: you don't like unity? install a different wm
<MrJohnnZ> its also open soruce so... feel free to modify the code
<lnb> i dont like installing/reinstalling only to get get kicked off, or add another user account login, locks up
<MrJohnnZ> report the bugs
<natas_> that sounds quite odd
<lnb> use gnome
<natas_> conall, can you elaborate even slightly?
<lnb> 14.04 just locks with black screen eith a bunch of messages about nouveau stuff
<natas_> lnb, sounds like the typical videocard issues
<conall> hi natas_  Im not sure if its spelled right. Its an application that allows for easy package management or something like that
<lnb> tried using propriatary drivers too and that made it worse
<lnb> geforce m425
<natas_> litp? i am asking more or less, how do you know you need it, can you show me some error message or something?
<natas_> lnb, that's a common issue to all ubuntus
<conall> No I dont need it. Its just We use it at work (Im new) and Im trying to find out more about it
<lnb> then reinstalled after using FreeBSD to get rid of all partitions first, to 13.10.. login, create a second user, login, asks if 14.04 upgrade is OK, decline, can't do a thing. just sits there
<roberta_> hello guys, what should I do so Ubuntu doesn't ask me for user authentication on startup? I'm going to be the only user in this computer, so I'd like it to login on my  user without asking me for my password.
<lnb> i will put back 12.04 for now
<GuppyMan> Hello, I'm trying to reinstall 14.04 LTS from a Unetbootin USB stick, as I was messing around with tuner card drivers and wanted a fresh install with just the drivers that work.  But, every time I run Try Ubuntu, Install Ubuntu, Install Ubuntu as OEM, or just try booting to my install, shortly after logging in it reboots.  This created an endless boot loop.
<natas_> lnb, are you new to ubuntu? do you mean apt-get?
<natas_> you said package manager, but what kind for what?
<lnb> yea, about 5 or so years
<lnb> with ubuntu, FreeBSD for many years before that
<conall> natas_ : All I know is that we were trying to install an rmp, and instead of using the rpm command someone used litp, however it needed a plugin so it didnt work in the end
<lnb> i looked at many web sites regarding the video issues and could not get this 14.04 work stable
<natas_> conall, an rpm on ubuntu? you don't mean a .deb and apt-get?
<lnb> this time with 12.04 i hope i dont have to overwrite /home
<conall> oh no, sorry. this was on a linux machine
<lnb> so tired of rsync back and forth and reinstalling
<IKOGJ> waddup
<mhoney> nuttin
<IKOGJ> anybody know how to install wine on Kali Linux
<bekks> IKOGJ: Ask the kali support.
<IKOGJ> They slow...
<mhoney> apt-get install wine?
<natas_> lnb, on aredhat server?
<IKOGJ> so i was walking by the block... and a hawk swoops on me, and tries to steal my ear..
<bekks> !kali | IKOGJ
<ubottu> IKOGJ: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<mhoney> pacman -S wine
<IKOGJ> ^
<IKOGJ> ill try
<natas_> IKOGJ, https://2c2bn.wordpress.com/2014/02/28/how-to-install-wine-on-kali-linux/
<natas_> might help
<lnb> natas_: ?
<IKOGJ> apt-get install wine only leaves me with "not familiar blah blah not a candidate"
<IKOGJ> so i was walking by the block... and a hawk swoops on me, and tries to steal my ear..
<IKOGJ> hey Xchat is pretty cool
<natas_> IKOGJ, try with :i386?
<GuppyMan> How would I go about setting nomodeset with a unetbootin 14.04 LTS stick?
<IKOGJ> hey natas. dont worry about it
<IKOGJ> i tried all options
<ObrienDave> IKOGJ, Hexchat is even cooler ;)
<GuppyMan> It starts with a grub menu.
<IKOGJ> but i always recieve the message "not a candidate"
<IKOGJ> receive*
<natas_> sorry to hear, i guess back to google
<bekks> IKOGJ: We cant help you, since kali is unsupported in here.
<IKOGJ> WAIT
<IKOGJ> moffucckas
<IKOGJ> who gonna light the blunt with me
<bekks> !language | IKOGJ
<ubottu> IKOGJ: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<IKOGJ> my bad
<IKOGJ> ...
<natas_> lol
<mxvxrts> GuppyMan, If you have a grub menu you would hit E and insert nomodeset,
<IKOGJ> Anyways, I'm on musescore
<IKOGJ> a hawk attacked me
<IKOGJ> I need wine for kali linux / fl studio
<IKOGJ> i am a penetration tester
<IKOGJ> all the girls ask me to check their firewalls
<OerHeks> IKOGJ, we don't care. ask in the other channel.
<natas_> IKOGJ, doesn't sound like you need kali
<roberta_> hello guys, what should I do so Ubuntu doesn't ask me for user authentication on startup? I'm going to be the only user in this computer, so I'd like it to login on my  user without asking me for my password.
<SierraAR> I'm having an issue booting into ubuntu off of the 14.04 64-bit ISO. I see the purple screen that lets me choose to boot into ubuntu, but after that, it sits for a while before bringing up a screen that says 'Gave up waiting for root device'
<module000> sounds like he needs to 1) find a fire 2) die in it.  just my opinion
<mxvxrts> roberta_, the users app has a autoligin
<natas_> roberta_, in this day and age, i'd rather live with the fact i must login than have no login, imo
<mxvxrts> auto login*
<IKOGJ> Roberta_ you're gonna have to either reinstall with your partition not encrypted
<OerHeks> SierraAR, system setting > user accounts, there you can set in autologin
<IKOGJ> or go to settings and ect
<SierraAR> OerHeks: I think you meant to highlight Robert_Zenz ;P
<SierraAR> OerHeks: Errr, roberta_
<GuppyMan> mxvxrts: Do I put it before or after the other text? Or after boot casper?
<GuppyMan> mxvxrts: On the first line.
<OerHeks>  SierraAR err sorry
<mxvxrts> GuppyMan, I have never seen an actual grub menu on a iso loaded usb, so not sure what you see.
<natas_> can anyone help me fix these broken packages so i can update to 14.04? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7660409/
<GuppyMan> mxvxrts: I'll see if I can find a pic or something.
<mxvxrts> natas_, Heh not in ythis day and age sorry. ;)
<IKOGJ> You probably installed a partition with an encrypted boot system
<IKOGJ> If not, then basically, you have to go to settings.
<mxvxrts> natas_, However looks like ppa stuff xswat drivers?
<IKOGJ> HELLO, where may I find a channels list of all servers.
<module000> IKOGJ: for freenode? use the alis service
<mxvxrts> natas_, As a guess is this all ppa related that is a lot of errors?
<SierraAR> Any ideas why this is coming up when booting a virtual machine off an ubuntu iso? Never had this issue before: http://i.imgur.com/flAuv22.png
<natas_> mxvxrts, i don't think i've used x-swat for a while, but there does seem to be driver issues and then some
<natas_> SierraAR, it appears to be a grub problem with lvm, no?
<FourFire> Hello, is there something wrong with Firefox 30?
<okatoma> can someone help me on using xchat to get on freenode? I have been through the registration process a few times and have not gotten an email. I've tried differant ports etc. Surely I am missing something.
<natas_> FourFire, what do you mean, elaborate?
<SierraAR> natas_: Not sure.. Ubuntu isnt even installed; I get this when booting off a disk
<FourFire> It's utilizing 100% of one of my cores and is very slow, this is odd because I'm not doing anything particularly intensive: browsing about 15 tabs on reddit
<natas_> SierraAR, usb?
<poedd> hi
<FourFire> this has never been an issue before
<mxvxrts> natas_, Look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d and see what is there as far as ppa's
<natas_> FourFire, addons?
<SierraAR> natas_: ISO file, running through a virtual drive connected to the virtual machine
<FourFire> it's as if there's a memory leak, but with CPU cycles
<FourFire> addons unchanged since version 28
<natas_> FourFire, what addons though
<SierraAR> First time I've ever had an issue with this
<FourFire> I have noscript, adblockedge a youtube downloader,
<natas_> SierraAR, sounds very strange, i'd check your grub and lvm
<natas_> er
<natas_> you said iso...
<SierraAR> natas_: I'd have no idea how I'd do that when booting off a disk/iso
<lnb> ubuntu-gnome-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso was the last failure
<daftykins> FourFire: try a clean profile.
<lnb> installing 12.04 on that notebook now
<lnb> at least it will work
<mxvxrts> natas_, These will also show in the software source gui
<FourFire> Ghostery, Righttoclick, MAFF and Multitabhandler
<natas_> SierraAR, what iso is it?
<SierraAR> natas_: ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso, acquired through the torrents listed on ubuntu's alternative downloads section
<natas_> mxvxrts, so just delete these non-official files in here?
<natas_> SierraAR, virtualbox?
<SierraAR> natas_: VMWare Workstation 10
<natas_> oh, i can't run that to duplicate :[
<natas_> you tried the 32bit iso?
<SierraAR> :<
<mxvxrts> natas_ No, youwill have to if the ppa's are the issue run a purge to reset all they have provided to the ubuntu repos packages, as of right now only you can confirm this.
<mxvxrts> !ppa-purge | natas_
<ubottu> natas_: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<SierraAR> natas_: Hm.. Nope, but the VM should be configured for 64 bit ubuntu
<suse> Hey, I'm getting "No operating system found." However, if I put in a live CD and choose "boot hard drive" the OS boots perfectly fine. What are youre thoughts? (Disclosure: I'm running openSUSE, but haven't gotten a reply elsewhere) Also, my laptop is L502x. Help would be great :)
<SierraAR> natas_: Looking like the 32-bit iso is just giving me a blank screen with no error messages
<natas_> sounds very very odd
<SierraAR> natas_: Oh, wait, there it is. Exact same issue as the 64-bit one
<Sparro> Okay, lightdm doesn't seem to work remotely
<Sparro> Live and learn, I guess
<natas_> SierraAR, wish i had a windows box to duplicate with, sorry
<Bashing-om> suse: Seems like you should try and (re-)install the bootloader to the hard disks.
<mxvxrts> suse, Look at gparted from a live cd, you may have a broken partition table. Has this set up ever been a uefi/gpt computer?
<natas_> mxvxrts, is there a way to list them as the ppas, so i can tell what the repository-name/subdirectory is?
<natas_> SierraAR, do you have another vm to test in?
<okatoma> It is most likely that at boot up grub or lilo...whatever you are using is not being found
<SierraAR> natas_: Not on this machine; I just recently reinstalled windows after a hardware update (New CPU and motherboard) and forgot to backup my virtual machines
<mxvxrts> natas_, Software sources list all repos, so does sources.list which is the standard ubuntu repos, and sources.list.d which woud be 3rd parties like ppa's if you used the standard installation of ppa's and did not just add them to the soureces.list
<natas_> mxvxrts, i am just saying i can't tell how to format those to purge some sources.list.d
<natas_> nevermind, i have an idea
<mxvxrts> natas_ Basically you will have to dig through your error list and ppa's shown to remove and or go to the ppa's webpage and look at packages you have from them.
<natas_> yea
<suse> mxvxrts, http://pastebin.com/TeuSpYJm
<mxvxrts> natas_ The ppa-purge bot link has all the info on how to purge.
<suse> I think it's set up correctly?
<mxvxrts> suse, Okay I see gpt and legacy boot, was this a W8 computer or a custom made computer with a UEFI bios?
<mxvxrts> is this *
<mxvxrts> suse, Are you familiar with UEFI or gpt partitions? If you do not understand anything we ask here always say so. ;)
<suse> mxvxrts, I fon't fully understand EUFI, but it was a win7 when I bought it
<JamesMc_> Question. Are there any major problems switching desktop environments in Ubuntu?
<mxvxrts> natas_, Technically we do not support PPA's here and using them is at your own risk, and at this point we are assuming the PPA's which you have not confirmed you have have "may" be part of the issue. We have confirmed nothing here as a cause and effect.
<ogohzi> hello everyone, I'd like to ask if you'd recommend any of the virtual machines more than the others.
<natas_> mxvxrts, yea i basically get that, i am just trying to remove them all
<e^> ogohzi: virtualbox is ok
<mxvxrts> suse, You have a gpt partition table that can be removed though and probably fix this, do you have suse backed up?
<suse> mxvxrts, yes
<mxvxrts> suse, cool try this to remove the gpt table, http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/wipegpt.html
<mxvxrts> suse, I'm assuming you do not want gpt.
<ogohzi> e^ , thank you :)
<Bashing-om> mxvxrts: suse :: consider GPT partitioning requires a EFI /boot partiton .. non existent at this time.
<mxvxrts> natas_, Cool, hope you get it resolved. ;)
<natas_> thanks :]
<mxvxrts> Bashing-om, Has a gpt table probably remnants and rfeguar partitons, this is not uncommon when they disc is not wiped correctly for msdos
<mxvxrts> regular
<Bashing-om> mxvxrts: Thanks, noted for future reference.
<SymfonyMexico> #ubuntu
<mxvxrts> Bashing-om, It is weird stuff, heh. ;(
<mxvxrts> ;)
<natas_> ok purge ppas, here we go again
<natas_> purged*
<fiaodilz> what is the most funny freenode channel? :o
<SymfonyMexico> segun yo estoy en #ubuntu
<natas_> fiaodilz, funny? #defocus?
<SymfonyMexico> xD
<mxvxrts> !es | SymfonyMexico
<ubottu> SymfonyMexico: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<WilsonMathew> I got this problem when I try to install something, http://codepad.org/OOZ3EOPP or remove something. I know it has to do with the file /var/lib/dpkg/status because I did: mv /var/lib/dpkg/status-old /var/lib/dpkg/status. I was trying to install awesomewm. Any hints on how to fix this? thanks
<Bashing-om> mxvxrts: Yeah .. with the advent of UeFI, secure boo,t SSRT .. GPT partitioning .>>>.. OH for the days af a 57 chevy !
<fiaodilz> well... let's test x)
<suse> mxvxrts, thanks, I'll give a swing and I might be back later
<mxvxrts> Bashing-om, Yeah, I used to ride street 2 strokes motorcycles used to be the fastest lightest machines, gp racing and all, those were the daze. ;)
<suse> mxvxrts, do you think my MBR set up as http://pastebin.com/E5eV6rLq should boot if I blow away the GPT
<mxvxrts> suse, Should that is the point with rods info, the gpt remnants just get removed.
<Elrafie> plz where is the ubuntu touch channel ?
<mxvxrts> suse, I did ask if you were backed up though, you want to always be prepared for any contingency is all.
<mxvxrts> Elrafie, #ubuntu-touch
<suse> mxvxrts, yeah, I'm backed up. I havent successfully gotten a reload on this laptop yet... I tried installing arch and it wouldn't even let me get a ping to 8.8.8.8. I'm just going to run with it and see hows it goes :)
<roberta_> hello everyone, My webcam (C3 Tech OMS 19) works its video on Cheese, but it is not receiving any audio. Also its video is not working on Skype. Could anyone assist me in this problem? Thanks!
<mxvxrts> roberta_, Are you using the skype from the ubuntu repos rather than their website?
<roberta_> mxvxrts, yes
<mxvxrts> roberta_, Ah that is all I would know, the skyoe wiki says to use the repos, and I have seen issue that were just based on using skypes downloaded version.
<natas_> mxvxrts, i fixed it finally by purging the packages with dpkg
<mxvxrts> natas_, Excellent, so you are good for an upgrade?
<natas_> yup, it's fetching finally
<roberta_> mxvxrts, is there any place where I should be able to find a drive for it? Because this webcam has a mic on it, and it is all through USB... not sure what to do if Ubuntu recognize its model and all.
<mxvxrts> natas_, Woohoo. ;)
<natas_> thanks for the help, much appreciated
<mxvxrts> roberta_, I would run that webcam info at askubuntu in the search, and your release as well, and just a web search.
<mxvxrts> roberta_, I would check the manufacturer for any linux stuff too.
<roberta_> mxvxrts, I might do that, thanks!
<mxvxrts> np
<puff> Good afternoon.  I have a t520 thinkpad running ubuntu 13.10.  I have a minidock with an external monitor.  If I boot up my laptop while docked, the monitor works fine.  If I boot up without the dock, then dock it, the external monitor gets no video signal. Any idea how I turn on the external video signal?
<skinux> I need some help solving problem of my TouchPad pointer being shaky, it's been this way since installation. I used gpointer-device-settings to increase pointer speed just a bit and shaky-ness became worse. It seems to switch between being precise and being shaky as it sees fit.
<Sparro> puff: You could try restarting the display manager and see if that works.  sudo service lightdm restart
<Sparro> It'll probably kill all your windows though, so be aware of that.
<DadFoundMy> hey im about to install Xubuntu. Last time i tried 14.04 nm-applet didnt work correctly. is tht issue still going on?
<mxvxrts> DadFoundMy, Not a known issue unless you find a bug.
<17SAAEGIO> j
<ce> hola
<ce> alguien tiene servers ubuntu ahi
<ce> hello did someone has ubuntu servers over there
<jrib> ce: do you have a support question related to ubuntu?
<ce> questions yes, i got a server running ubuntu 12 and i need to know if i upgrade to 14 what are the related issues htat i have to solve
<comster404>  I'm trying to replace a failed drive in my mdadm array, but having trouble adding an entire disk (like I created the array) instead of a partition with the raid flag.  Any suggestions?
<Sparro> comster404: From what I can see, you might need to use 'build' to set it back up.
<comster404> Sparro, basically rebuild?
<Sparro> comster404: Sorta.  This is a RAID setup where you don't have a per-device superblock?
<comster404> raid 10
<FmRUF> does any one know what version of libreoffice will be in 14.04.1
<Ben64> FmRUF: very likely the same version that is currently in 14.04
<Sparro> comster404: hmmmmm Did you use build mode to make it in the first place?
<FmRUF> Ben64: Thank you I will look that up, I have not updated to 14.04 yest waiting for 14.04.1
<Ben64> !info libreoffice
<ubottu> libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.2.3~rc3-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 26 kB, installed size 161 kB
<jackbrown> hello there I'm trying to make it works on linux a thermal printer that is recognized as IEEE-1284 usb controller   lsusb = Bus 003 Device 004: ID 067b:2305 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2305 Parallel Port printer model GWP-80 thermal printer thanks for reading
<comster404> I used create on 4 disks, /dev/sda to /dev/sdd ... but having trouble adding a disk, instead of a partition with raid flag like sdd1 which is 1MB too small from what I can tell
<mxvxrts> jackbrown, So what have you done so far besides the lsusb check?
<therealfakemoot> Hi. I'm looking to completely and utterly remove all hotkeys related to Unity and its launcher, its shortcuts, and all of its ilk.
<therealfakemoot> Like Alt, the Meta key, etc
<Sparro> comster404: Okay, not what I was thinking then.
<therealfakemoot> I can't find the bindings in the "keyboard" settings dialog
<fernando__> spy here
<fernando__> tombo gay
<jackbrown> mxvxrts: i tried to install generic driver only text and didn't worked
<jackbrown> mxvxrts: then I tried othe generic drivers and the just move thepaper inside the printer when I send the print command
<mxvxrts> jackbrown, Have you checked the printers gui?
<jackbrown> mxvxrts:  printer gui ?
<mxvxrts> jackbrown, There is an app called printers for loading drivers if any are there.
<jackbrown> mxvxrts: yes is where I installed generic driver in ubuntu
<jackbrown> mxvxrts: the wizard
<jjavaholic> !dbus
<jackbrown> mxvxrts: the strange thing about this printer is that it's recognized as Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2305 usb -to parallel adapter
<mxvxrts> jackbrown, When you say generic I'm not sure what you mean, I have in my experience seen drivers specific to printers.
<jackbrown> mxvxrts: since the wizard doesn't find any specific driver for my printer suggests me to install a generic driver and give me a list
<qwertyomen> jackbrown: your probably gonna have to hunt down the .ppd file and install it manually
<mxvxrts> jackbrown, Ah, never been in that predicament, good to know though. Have you gone to the manufacturer and or relevant site per the lsusb info for linux drivers?
<jackbrown> qwertyomen: the question is : " Does exist the ppd file for my printer?   Where can I should hunt it ?"
<jackbrown> mxvxrts: yes I wrote to the manufactured, until now no  reply but they just provide windows driver when you buy the printer
 * Refresh has any girl here
<user123321> Help, Ubuntu latest LTS hanged twice consecutively during boot. Nothing is displayed on screen. Caps lock key is frozen. Should I try recovery mode and repair broken packages? PLeaee help. Thanks.
<jackbrown> mxvxrts: here is the manufacturer website www.mwccdz.com
<comster404> Sparro, thx, think I fixed it! whew... forced it to assemble first 3 disks, then was able to add the 4th... recovering now!
<Sparro> comster404: What happens when you run 'repair' with the ... oh, excellent!
<mxvxrts> jackbrown, good, probably as suggested a hunt for a linux driver is your quest, wear rubber boots, who knows where you will end up. ;)
<qwertyomen> jackbrown: I guess I missed the model number of the printer...
<comster404> Time to add a hot spare into the mix to save me some time next failure :)
<Sparro> Hah, no kidding!  That makes it a lot faster, that's for sure.  :]
<jackbrown> qwertyomen: GWP 80 portable thermal printer here is the manufacturer website www.mwccdz.com
<Refresh> /join #shqiperia
<jackbrown> mxvxrts: with the printer I got some .gpd files
 * Refresh /join #shqiperia
<Refresh> /ame /join #shqiperia
 * Refresh d
<user123321> hmm, Ubuntu now boots.
<Sparro> Anyone know if it's possible to run the NetworkManager config from a window manager besides Unity?
<user123321> I went to recovery and did normal boot, and then restarted again. Ubuntu booted successfully.
<mxvxrts> Sparro, Not sure I understand that, maybe the actual issue m ight help.
<qwertyomen> jackbrown: looks cool... and like it's gonna be a pain to find drivers... :D I think there's a way to translate windows drivers to a .ppd...
<jackbrown> qwertyomen: really ? how??????????'
<Sparro> mxvxrts: I'm using VNC remotely to get to my server, and I was having trouble with Unity so I installed Fluxbox.
<Sparro> But that means I can't access the Network Manager configuration tool as one normally would.
<mxvxrts> Sparro, Ah, that is more helpful, not familiar with vnc's or fluxbox, however and of the main canonical de should have nm working out of the box, if I understand your issue.
<qwertyomen> jackbrown: ... looking into it... I hate printers lol.
<mxvxrts> and=any Sparro
<jackbrown> qwertyomen: yeah I hate too but I need :)
<Sparro> mxvxrts: Hm.  I might try something besides fluxbox then.  Thanks!
<mxvxrts> Sparro, lxde would be my suggestion
<Sparro> I'll give it a look!
<qwertyomen> jackbrown: I'm having a hard time tracking down Windows drivers...
<jackbrown> qwertyomen: are you trying to find windows driver for my printer ?
<qwertyomen> jackbrown: any drivers...
<qwertyomen> for your printer
<jackbrown> qwertyomen: i think you'll lose a lot of time if you want i can upload them for you
<jackbrown> qwertyomen: I didn't find any download link even if they say there should be on manufacturer wesite
<Sudo> does anyone one know how much ram ubuntu requires?
<qwertyomen> jackbrown: ha found it! had to translate from chinese...
<jackbrown> qwertyomen: where ?
<Guest42442> i can't find the specs page for ubuntu
<daftykins> Guest42442: for the very latest Ubuntu 14.04 with unity, desktop edition, you'd likely want 2GB+
<qwertyomen> jackbrown: the website you provided, it's on the lower left hand corner. I bet it's just MS drivers... fighting super slow chinanet download speeds :D
<jackbrown> qwertyomen: lo
<jackbrown> lol
<qwertyomen> 6.9 KB/s
<jackbrown> qwertyomen: for me it's 22KB/s
<qwertyomen> Nice!
<jackbrown> qwertyomen: luckyly it's a small file
<qwertyomen> jackbrown: might be able to get it to work with WINE
<jackbrown> qwertyomen: I was thinking about that too but someon told me that CUPS need to recognize it
<jackbrown> do you know how to set it with wine ? qwertyomen
<seinthebear> question: how do I remove the BCD from a drive? I've been trying to get the Windows 8 bootloader to work w/ ubuntu 14.04 via easyBCD, i gave up and went with grub, but how it shows TWO windows 8 loaders
<ObrienDave> seinthebear, easy enough to get rid of with grub-customizer
<seinthebear> /dev/sda1 is the "system reserved" (where the bcd should be) and /dev/sda2 is the actual windows part. that shouldnt have a bcd
<seinthebear> ah
<seinthebear> thank
<seinthebear> *thank you
<qwertyomen> jackbrown: no clue! lol kinda learning as I go with this, It doesn't look like there's a "simple" way to do any of it...
<Refresh> Banditi Po Ktu
<jackbrown> qwertyomen: you are at the same point
<Banditi> sd\as\
<qwertyomen> jackbrown: balls...
<Vo1d> how change number port of nfs service ?
<Banditi> o Refresh
 * Refresh  :P
<Refresh> Ome
<seinthebear> ObrienDave, I was hoping to actually *remove* the bcd from the partition, not just cover it up
<Banditi> ca je tu
<Banditi> bo re
<Refresh> HIC
 * Refresh Good Night PeoPle
<witheld> When a boot is interupted for whatever reason, on the next reboot GRUB waits for a human to select an option
<witheld> how can I disable this?
<ObrienDave> seinthebear, why do you want to get rid of BCD?
<seinthebear> Obiwantje, i was messing with easybcd and installed a windows 8 bootloader to the windows 8 partition instead of the system reserved one
<seinthebear> erm
<seinthebear> ObrienDave, ^
<qwertyomen> jackbrown: this seems to be the most in depth on installing printers with WINE http://www.witch.westfalen.de/Wine-HOWTO/wineprintconfig.html
<mxvxrts> witheld, never see this can you elaborate?
<mxvxrts> seems like an assumption is all
<phillyj> hi, I'm trying to install TORCS but I get a make error; http://paste.ubuntu.com/7660998/
<phillyj> any ideas what's wrong?
<phillyj> hmm, the error didn't show up on pastebin
#ubuntu 2014-06-18
<Aphophecy> Can anyone here help me?
<witheld> mxvxrts: what else could I possibly elaborate one?
<witheld> It doesn't automatically boot anything
<phillyj> this is the error that showed up http://paste.ubuntu.com/7661003/
<witheld> sits on grub and waits
<witheld> on*
<Aphophecy> I want to get Ubuntu but I'm scared.
<mxvxrts> witheld, Your hypothesis seems to be a guess is all, is this the case?
<ObrienDave> Aphophecy, what are your concerns?
<genii> !info torcs
<ubottu> torcs (source: torcs): 3D racing cars simulator game using OpenGL. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.3-5ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 825 kB, installed size 2101 kB
<Aphophecy> I primarily play games, league and guild wars 2 and nothing else. But I don't want to find out i'll have bad fps.
<witheld> mxvxrts: yes this is a thing that happens
<mxvxrts> Aphophecy, Support here if your afraid what is it you need?
<witheld> it's kind of a problem
<genii> phillyj: Why are you compiling it from source when there's a package for it?
<witheld> headless servers randomly not coming back online
<qwertyomen> witheld: your gonna have to go in and edit /etc/default/grub and modify the timeout, then update-grub when your done
<phillyj> genii: cause I have a faster connection at work, takes so long at home
<phillyj> to download,i mean
<mxvxrts> witheld, check the /etc/default/grub for any anomalies, and if you change anything run a update-grub
<OerHeks> phillyj, missing dependencie libogg/vorbis  >>>  http://torcs.sourceforge.net/index.php?name=Sections&op=viewarticle&artid=3#linux-vendor
<ObrienDave> witheld, have you looked into grub-customizer to adjust grub settings?
<genii> That explanation makes no sense.
<phillyj> it passed the ./configure
<Aphophecy> I'm an aspiring coder/programmer even though i've not taken the steps to teach myself. I find that Ubuntu is a faster OS than my Windows 8.1. I'm looking to primarily play League Of Legends and Guild Wars 2 through wine, crossover, or playonlinux. But I'm afraid to do so. I don't want to install the distro to find my FPS is not how I want it. I'm running on an intel i5 with 6gb ram.
<Aphophecy> I use intel HD 4000 and Nvidia GeForce 610M
<phillyj> oh, nvr mind, it didn't pass configure
<phillyj> i will check the dependencies again
<qwertyomen> Aphophecy: you could always dual boot, or if you have another hard drive laying around you could install Ubuntu on that.
<Aphophecy> I don't see the point in dual booting if I could do my surfing on the windows
<Aphophecy> I primarily thought of ubuntu for faster computer speeds.
<Aphophecy> Probably not an active reason to move to Linux.
<mxvxrts> Aphophecy, This is support for broken stuff so be aware, your decision to do anything is yours alone.
<qwertyomen> Aphophecy: have you heard of a wubi install? If your system came preinstalled with 8.1, you won't be able to (EUFI bullcrap)
<mxvxrts> qwertyomen, wubi is not supported bad advice
<ObrienDave> wubi, NO!!!!
<qwertyomen> mxvxrts: psh... it kinda works... besides a solution to try linux without damaging an existing installation is solid.
<genii> ObrienDave: I agree wholeheartedly.
<mxvxrts> qwertyomen, An opinion, not solid help, try to keep these and the emotions involved off the channel please.
<Aphophecy> I wish I couldload dualboot Ubuntu and GW2.
<mxvxrts> Aphophecy, Use a virtual machine, as of now you are just spamming the channel.
<qwertyomen> Holy cow we've got a channel nazi mxvxrts: wtf man it's an option. I didn't know that a hack based OS doesn't have any place for 'sperimental stuff anymore.
<mxvxrts> Aphophecy, For offtopic your place might be #ubuntu-offtopic
<daftykins> qwertyomen: calm down and use family appropriate language please
<phillyj> alright, OerHeks, thanks for pointing me in the direction. I guess I missed the error in the ./configure
<qwertyomen> I could spell it out... what the fart... geeze Yeah wubi sucks. Had that style install on my laptop for too long, just too lazy to install proper :D
<Guest32823> wubi does suck especially on uefi sets
<daftykins> qwertyomen: this channel is not for general chat, please take off topic conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic
<mxvxrts> Guest32823, The designer themselves stated it is for trying out ubuntu lieu of a full install, nothing else.
<qwertyomen> EXACTLY
<mxvxrts> and one person was support and it is not supported anymore
<zumba_addict> hey guys, if I run apt-get update then upgrade, will it affect my existing installed applications?
<zumba_addict> i'm installing node.js and npm
<zumba_addict> i've already installed node
<daftykins> well, it upgrades package-based application yes
<zumba_addict> my teammate installed cassandra and he configured it. I don't that to get affected
<alumno_> hi
<qwertyomen> if you run apt-get update, then do apt-get upgrade it will just update the packages, not the config files
<daftykins> zumba_addict: don't worry, you'll always have your backups
<zumba_addict> ok, I will do it now
<zumba_addict> it won't restart the server right?
<daftykins> no
<zumba_addict> k
<zumba_addict> i'll run sudo apt-get update now
<qwertyomen> shouldn't... unless there's a critical kernel update
<zumba_addict> should I uninstall node.js first?
<daftykins> it still won't restart auto.
<zumba_addict> k
<qwertyomen> yeah it'll ask before it reboots.
<daftykins> no...
<zumba_addict> update is done
<daftykins> qwertyomen: please don't offer advice when you're unfamiliar with the product.
<qwertyomen> when you log in next time it will
<zumba_addict> now, upgrade will upgrade applications that requires upgrading. Correct?
<qwertyomen> yes
<daftykins> the clue is in the name.
<zumba_addict> this is the result -http://pastebin.com/1ZdbkxcL
<daftykins> so it's an amazon cloud instance
<zumba_addict> do you think it includes update for Cassandra?
<bitcoinassassin> hello. running server 13.x 64 bit; want to run command line check an external hard drive /dev/sdf .... it's listed in $sudo fdisk -l 2x as /dev/sdf and /dev/sdf1 = fs listed as 'unknown'
<zumba_addict> yes, it is daftykins
<zumba_addict> how did you figure out?
<daftykins> zumba_addict: ok, it's clear that you have no experience using server - you'd be better off studying the server documentation to learn how to do anything. however, if your colleague set it up, perhaps you shouldn't be updating it?
<daftykins> !documentation
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<zumba_addict> ok
<zumba_addict> I'm ok on other distro but not on Ubuntu
<daftykins> "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" which is my choice over 'upgrade', will show what packages it's going to update prior to doing it.
<zumba_addict> will it asks first?
<zumba_addict> oh you said prior :)
<zumba_addict> trying it now
<qwertyomen> zumba_addict: Whoah, you should probably ask your buddy who installed the OS before you go upgrading the distro...
<zumba_addict> http://pastebin.com/VvFN0KZA
<zumba_addict> i'm not upgrading the distro, just the packages
<daftykins> dist-upgrade doesn't upgrade version
<zumba_addict> looks like it will reboot it, i see linux-header
<daftykins> like i said, you need to read up on this stuff
<zumba_addict> i see cassandra too
<zumba_addict> i won't upgrade it
<zumba_addict> i'll just install npm and upgrade node.js
<daftykins> upgrade what?
<zumba_addict> i should be fine
<zumba_addict> dist-upgrade will update cassandra which i don't want
<zumba_addict> based from the last pastebin I posted
<qwertyomen> and with the linux headers it'll want a reboot
<ObrienDave> dist-upgrade will update the kernel also
<zumba_addict> and looks like the library still has the heartbleed bug
<zumba_addict> qwertyomen: that's what I mentioned above
<daftykins> ObrienDave: lol. that's not what it means
<qwertyomen> yeah... sorry ;) This isn't on a production server is it?
<zumba_addict> it's a dev
<zumba_addict> but i still won't upgrade it because we have a demo tomorrow
<zumba_addict> i'm just installing npm and node
<daftykins> why did this conversation start with a question about upgrading when you're only installing, not upgrading? :)
<mxvxrts> and is not ubuntu
<belkinsa> Does anyone know what is this mailing-list, Ubuntu-directory, is for?
<delfick> hi, I'm trying to install oracle-java6-installer from the webupd8team ppa. I've installed the ppa and done an apt-get update but there is no oracle-java6-installer package (or any other oracle java packages). Does anyone know why that may be?
<mxvxrts> <daftykins> "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" which is my choice over 'upgrade', will show what packages it's going to update prior to doing it.
<belkinsa> Or how I'm subscribed to it?  It wasn't me who did it.
<mxvxrts> zumba_addict> I'm ok on other distro but not on Ubuntu  sorry daftykins
<zumba_addict> mxvxrts: ?
<ObrienDave> delfick, which PPA did you install?
<daftykins> ObrienDave: it's mentioned in the message.... webupd8
<DadFoundMy> im really new to linux and need to run this script, how would i go about doing so? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/1246683/comments/40
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1246683 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) "Middle button does not work for scrolling" [Low,Incomplete]
<ObrienDave> delf try this one ppa:webupd8team/java
<ObrienDave> delfick,  try this one ppa:webupd8team/java
<daftykins> !java | delfick
<ubottu> delfick: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<delfick> yeah, that's the ppa I'm using
<delfick> ObrienDave: but when I do apt-get install oracle-java6-installer or apt-cache search oracle-java6-installer it can't find it
<OerHeks> As of Feb 2013, oracle java 6 is EOL
<ObrienDave> strange, the packages are there https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/java
<daftykins> don't be so specific with "apt-cache search"
<delfick> yeah, even search for oracle
<daftykins> do "apt-cache search oracle-java"
<delfick> the only thing I can think is that because it's in a docker container, maybe that's breaking something
<delfick> but I'm not sure why it doesn't just work....
<ObrienDave> i see the packages using search
<delfick> hmmmm
<delfick> well, for now I think I'll just download the deb file at put it next to my dockerfile and revisit using the ppa itself another day.......
<delfick> maybe time will magically fix the issue :p
<daftykins> can you run the apt-cache search i mentioned?
<daftykins> what does it find...
<daftykins> also, what ubuntu version is this?
<delfick> raring, though I get the same problem with the latest ubuntu as well
<daftykins> 13.04 is EOL.
<daftykins> you shouldn't be using that
<ObrienDave> this is what I get http://pastebin.com/KPJ8H8TM
<daftykins> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<delfick> https://gist.github.com/delfick/21d662b5a6f97d7fde94
<daftykins> so yeah, regardless you need to be running a supported version of ubuntu
<delfick> yeah
<delfick> still have the same problem in the latest ubuntu
<daftykins> i find that hard to believe, but can't spin up a VM of 14.04 right now
<delfick> fair enough
<Bosi> Hello everyone. I have a netbook with an ATOM N450 1.6ghz on it. I only have 2Gb of RAM in it though. Would you install Xubuntu 32 or 64 bit?  Why?
<daftykins> 32-bit
<daftykins> because netbooks are bad enough already
<DadFoundMy> im attempting to run this script https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/1246683/comments/40, but everytime i run it i get htis output http://pastebin.com/bmtF6Ej7. any help?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1246683 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) "Middle button does not work for scrolling" [Low,Incomplete]
<qwertyomen> that and x64 [takes more space]=bad
<delfick> hmm, ok, I was mistaken, I'm not sure why, but it does work fine in the latest ubuntu.... fancy that.....
<delfick> fortunately the old ubuntu docker base isn't used in too much stuff, so won't take me long to update all the things
<Julien-Helix> hi
<Julien-Helix> i got a question for you folks, on the lastest ubuntu, is there any chances that I can switch the buttons from left to right (thoses one on the title bar) ?
<mxvxrts> Bosi, You sure it will even run 64 bit?
<Bosi> mxvxrts, yup, it supports 64bits
<mxvxrts> Bosi, Can you increase the memory if so 64 bit might be okay, with atom and 2 gigs I would run 32 bit
<TuxThePenguin> Hello
<TuxThePenguin> Just got Ubuntu, so I decided to check this place out
<Bosi> mxvxrts, thanks!
<mxvxrts> TuxThePenguin, Cool this is support chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<TuxThePenguin> Ok, thanks
<daftykins> Atoms were limited to 2GB by design
<ObrienDave> TuxThePenguin, welcome to the Ubuntu family, enjoy your stay
<TuxThePenguin> Thanks ObrienDave
<Corvette> Installing a deb tells me I have missing dependencies what's the command to fill them
<daftykins> couldn't you find it via repos?
<ObrienDave> Corvette, i would use Gdebi to install. it will find missing dependencies
<Corvette> how do I do that?
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get install gdebi
<Corvette> and will gdebi open debs
<ObrienDave> yes
<Corvette> gdebi tells me the same thing
<Corvette> I'm missing libavcodec53 and libavcodec-extra-53
<ObrienDave> you need ubuntu-restricted-extras, i believe
<Corvette> will apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras work
<genii> Usually
<CountryfiedLinux> How do you add unity desktop to .xinitrc? I know how to use .xinitrc I just don't know the exact syntax. Is it unity-desktop just like gnome-desktop for gnome?
<Corvette> the restricted extras do not contain those packages
<ObrienDave> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/libavcodec-extra-53
<psyrus> my mbr got removed i have no cd drive and all i have my md connected to a dock i'm on a xp system i gotta get the mbr fixed ... someone please help me
<psyrus> *md (hd) sorry it's late for me
<Julien-Helix> download rufus
<Julien-Helix> psyrus: http://rufus.akeo.ie/ it should do the job
<psyrus> k ty Julien-Helix
<psyrus> ty ty
<hannasanarion> My Ubuntu desktop machine crashes several times a day while I'm just browsing the internet. Anyone have tips for problem solving?
<CountryfiedLinux> hannasanarion, Does it do that gray window freezing thingy?
<CountryfiedLinux> hannasanarion, seems to happen a lot with Firefox, here anyways.
<hannasanarion> No, everything just stops, I can often hear my hard drive spinning
<hannasanarion> I use chrome
<CountryfiedLinux> hannasanarion, Just a thought, perhaps your hard drive might be loose? Happens to me sometimes, I just unplug, plug back in, and reboot.
<hannasanarion> no mouse movement, no keyboard. I have a shortcut for xkill, it doesn't work cntrl-alt-backspace doesn't work, cntrl-alt-f2 ususally doesn't work
<hannasanarion> You know, I haven't opened up this machine for a while. I'll check the hard drive, and blow out some dust while I'm at it.
<qwertyomen> hannasanarion: it sounds like the hdd, next time it's up check the SMART on the disk
<Corvette> Okay so this .deb is looking for libavcodec-extra-53 but on Ubuntu 14.04 I have libavcodec-extra-54
<Corvette> what do
<psyrus> i just wanna fix the mbr on my hd/ restore grub i got the hd plugged into a dock i'm on an xp system i don't wanna format the drive
<psyrus> rufus want's to format the hd
<qwertyomen> psyrus: it's easier to repair grub on the original system it came from
<psyrus> maybe not i'm trying to figure out how to use it
<qwertyomen> psyrus: I'm pretty sure you can't fix it from XP. This happens enough in the lab I had to write this
<qwertyomen> psyrus: cst.speedypetey.com/grub.html
<psyrus> k
<psyrus> is there any iso tools i can transfer onto a 32 mg flash drive i don't have anything bigger atm
<qwertyomen> psyrus: do you have CD's?
<psyrus> it broke ...
<psyrus> dvd broke
<Julien-Helix> psyrus: you need to boot into linux somehow to fix grub
<hannasanarion> Qwertynomen, still here?
<qwertyomen> hannasanarion: yup
<psyrus> my computer boots up into grub rescue
<hannasanarion> The hard drive is solid, it was a little dusty inside, but not terrible
<psyrus> i tryed to fix the mbr
<psyrus> *tried to fix the mbr from rescue using set it didn't work
<basketball> <basketball> HELP!!!!   I have a usb printer pluged into my linux laptop with the ip of 192.168.0.11
<basketball> <basketball> and the cups printer name is HP Officejet 100 Mobile Printer
<basketball> <basketball> how do i get windows 8 to connect to this printer
<qwertyomen> hannaasanarion: I guess that's good! but I guess that doesn't solve the problem...
<psyrus> qwertyomen: pm please
<psyrus> qwertyomen: brb
<qwertyomen> psyrus: My shift just ended and I'm off for the night... sorry man
<qwertyomen> Stinkin students leaving early... lol lame.
<psyrus> qwertyomen: you don't know of any bootable iso's i can stick on a 32 mg flash disk to boot my computer and restore grub ?
<jmadero> my system keeps freezing up on shutdowns - where can I dig for a log that would tell me why
<psyrus> omfg ..
<psyrus> k
<hannasanarion> wtf? now it won't boot
<basketball> action
<mxvxrts> psyrus, If you used the bootrepair app to fix did you save the bootinfo summary?
<mxvxrts> hannasanarion, No swearing or acronyms of please.
<hannasanarion> my bad, sorry
<ObrienDave> Corvette, http://askubuntu.com/questions/153884/why-does-ubuntu-restricted-extras-want-to-remove-some-libav-packages
<hannasanarion> Alright, so now my computer starts up, and there's no output to the screen, no bios, nothing
<Bashing-om> psyrus: If you know how the hard drive is partitioed, might be possible to boot the OS from grub and then fix grub ?? Maybe.
<Corvette> obriendave is it a bad idea to remove libavcodec54 and replace it with libavcodec53
<ObrienDave> Corvette, sorry, i don't know about that one.
<ObrienDave> Corvette, seems like 54 is just a version number. might be backwards compatible. not sure on that
<TuxThePenguin> What's the use of VLC?
<mhoney> playing videos and music
<TuxThePenguin> okay thanks
<psyrus> mxvxrts: no ....
<psyrus> ib btw
<mxvxrts> !bootinfo | psyrus this will help us diagnose
<ubottu> psyrus this will help us diagnose: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<psyrus> the hd is partitioned
<mxvxrts> !who | psyrus
<ubottu> psyrus: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hannasanarion> Okay, this is serious now, I can't get my desktop to start. after I opened the case.
<ObrienDave> hannasanarion, check for loose cards, cables, connections, etc...
<hannasanarion> I didn't move any parts, just tried to wiggle the hard drive a bit to see if it was loose, and blew out some dust.
<psyrus> !mxvxrts: the hd is partitioned
<mxvxrts> psyrus, And that means what in relation to my communications to you?
<arog> hi
<arog> I am interested in replacing Windows on my desktop with Ubuntu Server since I only use it as a media box. I was wondering what the benefits of samba vs NFS were
<Bashing-om> psyrus: If we can figure out where in the hard disk is the '/' partition, we can try and boot the operating system from that grub prompt.
<arog> All other machines in my network at Apple Devices (Macs, AppleTV) so which would be the better alternative?
<psyrus> mxvxrts: sorry i meant to tell that to bashing-om
<psyrus> Bashing-om: how ? from grub rescue>
<mxvxrts> psyrus, Cool, well the bootscript would be a great way of diagnosing this, takes out guessing and answers many questions. ;)
<Bashing-om> psyrus: Id this grub rescue you are at, or 'grub >' ??
<hannasanarion> all the connections feel good. still nothing
<Bashing-om> od/is*
<psyrus> Bashing-om: my hd is in a docking station now i removed it from my computer
<mxvxrts> I would use supergrub to boot it much easier
<psyrus> mxvxrts: k i
<hannasanarion> OlbrienDave, all the connections feel good, still nothing
<psyrus> mxvxrts:
<psyrus> mxvxrts: sry i
<hannasanarion> ObrienDave *
<ObrienDave> hannasanarion, hmm, out of ideas at the moment
<hannasanarion> alright
<hannasanarion> anyone else have an idea? I opened the computer to check if the HDD was loose (it wasn't) and now it won't boot
<mxvxrts> psyrus, Take a deep breath, not the end of the world. ;)
<psyrus> mxvxrts: yeah this will fit on my flash it's only 12 mb i'll give it a try
<ObrienDave> hannasanarion, how old is the CMOS battery?
<psyrus> mxvxrts: i
<hannasanarion> ObrienDave, it's about 3 years old
<psyrus> mxvxrts: thankyou
<TuxThePenguin> What's the best desktop environment to use?
<ObrienDave> hannasanarion, k, shouldn't be an issue then
<mxvxrts> TuxThePenguin, best is subjective, probably th one you like
<ObrienDave> TuxThePenguin, that is a decision only you can make
<TuxThePenguin> Ok, better question. What desktop environments are there for ubuntu
<ObrienDave> I run Xubuntu, hence, i like XFCE
<hannasanarion> TuxThePenguin, Unity, Xfce, KDE, Gnome are most popular
<hannasanarion> unity is default, KDE and Gnome are most popular
<TuxThePenguin> Ok, and whats the diff. between a shell and a desktop environment
<hannasanarion> Try each, and see what you like
<hannasanarion> ObrienDave: any other ideas?
<TuxThePenguin> Easy to install/use, I assume?
<hannasanarion> yeah, you just install it, and then select the one you want at login
<mxvxrts> TuxThePenguin, Please do some research, this is support, new users need to do this, not ask every question that comes to your mind here.
<TuxThePenguin> Okay, will do
<ObrienDave> hannasanarion, thinking.... (smell the wood burning?) ;P
<basketball> http://askubuntu.com/questions/484825/printing-with-cups-in-windows-8
<hannasanarion> Alright, so I have a computer that won't boot. All the normal sounds are there, but nothing is displayed on the screen. It was working fine (aside from occasional crashes) until I opened it up, checked that the HDD wasn't moving, and then blew out some dust. I'm guessing that means it's a hardware issue. but I don't know where to start.
<pnunn> expand on the "sounds" hannasanarion
<TuxThePenguin> Based on what you said, it might be video-card related
<hannasanarion> fans work properly, I can hear the hard drive spin for a few seconds, exactly what I expect
<pnunn> Do you get a beep from post?
<hannasanarion> TuxThePenguin, would plugging directly into the motherboard rather than my graphics card troubleshoot that?
<pnunn> Certainly worth trying hannasanarion
<pnunn> Could be selecting the wrong graphics output
<TuxThePenguin> So, its a black screen or does it look like a terminal
<pnunn> I'd take the card out all together infact first and then try the MB graphics. If that works, put it back in again.
<hannasanarion> pnunn, no, but I don't remember if there's normally a beep. Before I updated to 14.04 I had it set to beep when it gets to GRUB, but I don't think that carried over
<hannasanarion> it's a black screen, no bios, no grub
<hannasanarion> pnunn, okay, I'll try that next
<TuxThePenguin> That could be your video card, but it could also be what the card is plugged into
<ObrienDave> yea, try changing slots
<TuxThePenguin> Search your exact problem on Google. Google is your best friend sometimes
<hannasanarion> If it was the video card, would I still be able to control it using the keyboard?
<TuxThePenguin> Yeah
<ObrienDave> probably
<hannasanarion> alright, well that doesn't seem to be happening
<TuxThePenguin> I mean...I guess it could (least likely) be the monitor too
<hannasanarion> I've tried typing in my password, and then using the magic sysrq, and nothing happened
<pnunn> I'd still take out the graphics card if you suspect it, could be pulling down the bus.
<pnunn> Do the keyboard indicators work?
<hannasanarion> pnunn, no they don't
<TuxThePenguin> pnunn, what did you want her to do with the video card again?
<zelot> hi, where can i get some help in regards to issues with mount?
<TuxThePenguin> After taking it out
<hannasanarion> TuxThePenguin, try booting with monitors connected to motherboard, I think
<pnunn> TuxThePonguin, sounds like there is on board graphics as well, so try that without the card, but sounds pretty low level.
<pnunn> Yeh, just one monitor though, keep it simple.
<hannasanarion> pnunn, right
<TuxThePenguin> Makes sense to me :)
<pnunn> process of elimination.
<TuxThePenguin> Along with Occam's Razor
<Bashing-om> zelot: If you are on a supported release of 'buntu, this is a good place to ask.
<TuxThePenguin> Any solution is most likely the simplest one
<wllrt> I'm a emacs newb and looking to prevent rsi. I'm using a thinkpad keyboard. Any emacs users here please recommend a good keybinding strategy? Thanks.
<zelot> I am having difficulties mounting an external network drive on ubuntu. It was working fine a couple of days ago and now its not working. I can access the file via smbclient just fine
<zelot> this is the file from fstab: 10.2.0.77:wmware /media/beefcake nfs rw,hard,intr 0 0
<hannasanarion> pnunn, TuxThePenguin, alright, so pulling the graphics card did not help
<TuxThePenguin> So, it could be the motherboard or the monitor
<ObrienDave> sounds like we just witnessed a MB going south
<TuxThePenguin> What is MB?
<ObrienDave> Mother Board
<pnunn> How many monitors do you have there? Just to be sure, try all the video connectors, but it doesn't sound good.
<robjloranger> quick question about print settings. i have everything set in printer options through admin panels, and also through cups web interface. but each time i go to print the default settings do not match what i have set. even though on checking them they are still set correctly system wide. just not in individual programs, ie. browsers, ocular etc
<TuxThePenguin> Then yes, I agree
<pnunn> The other thing you can try is just wiggle (technical term) all of the connectors, including the power one, just to be sure there all seated. properly.
<TuxThePenguin> hannasanarion, did you restart your computer? Get a BSOD?
<hannasanarion> alright, i'll wiggle all the connectors, and then try my vga monitor
<TuxThePenguin> Before the problem I mean
<robjloranger> is there a second location these preferences are kept? a file somewhere that is for whatever reason not being overwritten
<zelot> anyone? :/
<hannasanarion> TuxThePenguin, no, It had just been crashing every once in a while (mostly when running several youtube videos at once, or viewing an imgur album), so I turned it off to check the hard drive
<ObrienDave> try different monitors, different video ports, check ALL connections, etc...
<hannasanarion> I'm t wiggling all the connections, and plugging in the other monitor now
<TuxThePenguin> Okay, well I think the crashing is a RAM issue
<Bashing-om> zelot: While awaiting the network gurus, does the mount point "/media/beefcake" still exist, and can yoy ping 10.2.0.77 ??
<zelot> yes to both
<pnunn> Good thought TuxThePenguin pop the ram out and re-seat it too hannasanarion.
<TuxThePenguin> The crashing-while-watching-YouTube thing usually means RAM, and since you seem to possibly be having a video problem...maybe they are linked?
<robjloranger> sorry i missed everything cause i just joined, is it not booting?
<TuxThePenguin> No, she doesnt get video
<TuxThePenguin> And it seems peripherals are failing too
<robjloranger> so how are we sure it isn't booting? with no video.
<TuxThePenguin> Yeah, you're right...sorry XD
<Bashing-om> Zethrok: Sorry, I do not know else.. others will have to advise.
<robjloranger> more so, how are we sure it is not that the machine will not boot
<ObrienDave> no beeps, no keyboard lights
<robjloranger> ya that's not booting
<TuxThePenguin> Also, she mentioned it crashing after having too many youtube videos open. That's a RAM issue most likely... I dont know if that can be linked or not
<hannasanarion> hey, I've never done RAM before, any tricks on getting it back in?
<robjloranger> the ram is a good place to start. try removing all sticks of ram and booting, if it works: add one at a time until you find the dead one.
<pnunn> Just make sure it's the right way around (will only go one way) then just push hard, it takes a bit of force to get the latches back down.
<ObrienDave> yes, you GENTLY hold the side tabs open
<pnunn> One end at a time.
<robjloranger> hannasanarion, yes. some are inserted at an angle, then rocked into the straight position.. one sec
<ObrienDave> latches, side tabs, same diff
<hannasanarion> robjloranger: it won't boot without the ram in
<pnunn> No, but it should beep like crazy.
<hannasanarion> no beeping
<robjloranger> hannasanarion, did you get any beeps?
<benwright> With Windows 8.1 dual booting with Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, the partition manager in the installer doesn't recognised the free space not allocated to the NTFS partition.
<pnunn> Doesn't sound good.
<TuxThePenguin> Could the BIOS be failing?
<pnunn> Don't suppose you have a multi meter handy.
<benwright> Wondering what the issues is with this, someone said this could be to do with Windows new dynamic disks, however the disk type on the free space partition is basic.
<hannasanarion> no I don't, and I'm jobless atm, so I would really rather not go get one
<TuxThePenguin> By failing, I mean could it not be loading
 * ObrienDave votes for MB fail or CMOS battery died
<robjloranger> sounds like some sort of motherboard issue, weather bios or full blown dead mother board it's hard to say
<pnunn> OK, could just eliminate the power supply with one. Doesn't sound too promising though.
<TuxThePenguin> It might be BIOS i think...but power supply is a good idea too
<ObrienDave> ^^
<benwright> Any ideas?
<hannasanarion> if it's a power problem, would the fan and hard drive be spinning?
<robjloranger> hannasanarion, are you getting any fans or anything? no light on the case?
<hannasanarion> all the lights are working properly
<hannasanarion> fans and hard drives are spinning
<pnunn> Yeh hanna, they can, could have 12V but not 5V. Seen that before.
<TuxThePenguin> Then its BIOS i think
<robjloranger> ok so PS (powersupply) sounds fine
<robjloranger> is it very old?
<benwright> What is hannasanarion issue? I might have had something similar before.
<pnunn> Not so fast on that one robjloranger, seen one rail of a supply go down and keep things like fans happy. Could be as simple as no power good line.
<hannasanarion> No, got it winter 2010
<TuxThePenguin> benwright, she cant boot up it seems
<ObrienDave> no beeps, no keyboard lights
<benwright> Alright, where does it fail in the boot process?
<benwright> So you see the BIOS screen?
<robjloranger> from the get go
<pnunn> There is no boot process.
<hannasanarion> I don't know. No display, no bios
<ObrienDave> no video either
<TuxThePenguin> She sees nothing at all
<benwright> Yeah, hardware failure.
<TuxThePenguin> Well, maybe
<TuxThePenguin> It could be BIOS
<robjloranger> we made it that far :)
<hannasanarion> it's not the gpu, and it's not the RAM
<benwright> If you don't see the bios screen at all, you motherboard may be fried.
<pnunn> Pretty unlikely Tux, if no sign of life at all. More likely MB
<benwright> What is your motherboard model?
<robjloranger> that's where i'm headed
<TuxThePenguin> Okay, good point
<benwright> I have had the same thing before.
<hannasanarion> how could that have happened though? it was working fine before I opened it
<robjloranger> me too
<benwright> Luckily motherboards are not too expensive.
<TuxThePenguin> Been a while since I've had a hardware failure of this magnitude
<robjloranger> you opened it? what did you do once inside?
<hannasanarion> it's a HP p6610f, all stock except graphics
<benwright> hannasanarion Lots of reasons, possibly a fault in the product. How old is the motherboard?
<hannasanarion> I wiggled the hard drive to see if it was loose, (it's not), then i blew out some dust
<TuxThePenguin> Since it's stock, how old is the machine itself
<hannasanarion> 2010
<robjloranger> 6706f here :) canada?
<hannasanarion> no, Arizona
<TuxThePenguin> Got a warranty to cover it?
<benwright> Generally a motherboard will have a set of LEDs on it
<benwright> That flash to indicate error codes.
<robjloranger> :( i thought the f was for french/english like here in canada.. anyway, sorry off topic
<hannasanarion> here's the mb
<benwright> You can always start the boot, look at the leds and decode them to the respective error.
<hannasanarion> Manufacturer: FoxconnMotherboard Name: H-ALVORIX_HF-RS880-uATXHP/Compaq motherboard name: Alvorix-GL8E
<dino82> Not sure if this is ubuntu/debian centric or what, but why is it that when I run php code in the CLI (php file.php) I get a ton of SNMP OID messages?  There's no snmp code in the php
<TuxThePenguin> Foxconn, isnt that the Japanese manufacturer for apple? (off-topic I know)
<benwright> What I did when this happened was I got the motherboard manual, and I looked at the led error codes and then found out my motherboard was fucked :P
<somsip> dino82: paste examples using paste.ubuntu.com
<somsip> !language | benwright
<ubottu> benwright: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<robjloranger> lol
<benwright> Sorry I was on #ubuntu before !language existed :/
<hannasanarion> foxxconn is chinese I think
<benwright> in 2007
<somsip> benwright: then you know to avoid swearing...
<TuxThePenguin> well, anyways could your hard drive's data be affected from a MB failure
<hannasanarion> well, i assume not, and I have the important stuff backed up
<benwright> somsip Yep, best ban words not the context they are used in.
<TuxThePenguin> Okay, that's good at least.
<benwright> somsip You can have horrific opinions that don't use "curse" words.
<dino82> somsip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7661497/
<benwright> Yep, so if you aren't seeing the BIOS screen the HD isn't the issue.
<benwright> At least it is failing before that point.
<hannasanarion> yeah, thre's 5 leds, labelled cr1-5, and cr5 is lit green
<TuxThePenguin> Green is usually a positive color
<benwright> Alright, so in the motherboard manual that probably means something, green usually indicates good.
<ObrienDave> only if it's a dual color led
<benwright> Do you hear the disk spinning?
<robjloranger> yes
<TuxThePenguin> So, hypothetically if the motherboard isnt failing or dead, what could it be?
<benwright> So alternatively you may not be seeing the BIOS screen because you aren't rendering the framebuffer to a monitor...
<benwright> And it is booting.
<hannasanarion> I heard the disk spinning when it first booted,but not afterwards
<somsip> dino82: try this http://stackoverflow.com/questions/21257589/ubuntu-typing-php-in-terminal-shows-a-lot-of-errors
<benwright> Oh, hmm
<benwright> Still sounds like a motherboard failure.
<robjloranger> when you try to cold boot, from fully off, does one of the led's blink in a pattern?
<benwright> What component on the board did you change when it started failing
<TuxThePenguin> Could it be a virus? I agree with MB failure but is a virus a possibility?
<benwright> Or did it randomly fail this morning?
<dino82> thanks, I'll try it again
<hannasanarion> no
<dino82> worked, thanks
<pnunn> TuxThePenguin little or no chance its a virus.
<benwright> A virus would want your PC to boot so it could steal your credit card info.
<somsip> dino82: np
<benwright> And no, wouldn't be that.
<hannasanarion> robjloranger: the light is always on, nothing changes when I boot
<benwright> Either your GPU or motherboard has failed.
<benwright> Sounds like the motherboard.
<benwright> If you have another board you can test the GPU in isolation
<robjloranger> so there is no error code via led
<TuxThePenguin> DO you have a spare?
<pnunn> or psu
<hannasanarion> benwright: the failure didn't randomly happen, it happened after I took it apart to do a little cleaning
<benwright> :/ Static damage?
<TuxThePenguin> Oh you could have shorted out the board
<hannasanarion> I took the gpu out to see if the computer would boot without it, and no dice
<mxvxrts> benwright, robjloranger, use nicks to preface answers to others here please
<robjloranger> mxcxrts, sure no problem
<hannasanarion> if it's static damage or a short, can it be fixed, or am I out of luck
<benwright> I actually had a question of my own, but I thought I would earn some credit before asking it :P I don't know if I have been that much help.
<mxvxrts> cool thanks
<TuxThePenguin> hannasanarion when you say take apart can you expand on the extent of what you did
<benwright> hannasanarion Integrated circuits make that almost impossible.
<somsip> benwright: go for it. The hardware support issue is well off topic anyway
<robjloranger> benwright, what's your question?
<TuxThePenguin> We can take this over to the offtopic channel
<TuxThePenguin> If that helps somsip
<somsip> TuxThePenguin: that would be helpful, thanks
<benwright> Well I noticed in Windows 8.1 that when making a free partition space this isn't detected by Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<TuxThePenguin> Well, I'll be over there.
<hannasanarion> Okay, what's the name of the offtopic channel?
<benwright> Which is a bit annoying, I am guessing this is windows not being compatible from my understanding of how gparted works I don't see how it couldn't be detected.
<mxvxrts> !uefi | benwright
<ubottu> benwright: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<hannasanarion> is it just #offtopic
<TuxThePenguin> #ubuntu-offtopic
<somsip> !ot | hannasanarion
<ubottu> hannasanarion: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TuxThePenguin> Ubottu, she's heading over now :)
<ubottu> TuxThePenguin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<benwright> UEFI could be an issue, except this PC had funtoo linux on it for 2 years :/
<TuxThePenguin> Oh well then D
<TuxThePenguin> XD
<litropy> I'm on 13.10. Is there any way to make it so that when I have multiple windows of an application open, and I click the icon to show all the windows, it DOESN'T do the zoom out animation?
<benwright> But not sure how UEFI interacts with partitions... I will check this out.
<mxvxrts> benwright, more basic info might be helpful. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<robjloranger> oh geeze, UEFI is a bit beyond me benwright. but the whole partition mapping is different as far as i know. ubuntu can be compatible, it's just a bit more work.. i have a link somewhere
<robjloranger> benwright, check here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/UEFI-and-BIOS
<benwright> Oh yeah this makes sense, windows messed with boot support on the GPT table -_-
<robjloranger> benwright, it's not the computers UEFI functionality, but win 8 creating a UEFI partition map/table whichever it's called
<benwright> Yep, this isn't supported by ubuntu which is why it cannot see the disk.
<benwright> the partition***
<benwright> This is going to make it uber painful to install.
<robjloranger> benwright, if you prefer the old way, you can apparently get win 8 to install without UEFI, i think it's in that link i put up
<mxvxrts> benwright, This is an OEM correct?
<robjloranger> benwright, sorry not that one. but in this link there is info on getting win 8 to disable uefi  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<mxvxrts> manufacturers install of W8=OEM  benwright
<benwright> I might just install ubuntu in efi mode
<benwright> I reinstalled windows on my PC after using linux for 12 years, for the first time the other week.
<benwright> But going to work out this bloody UEFI nonsense.
<benwright> Thanks for the help
<luis_> good night to you all, i like to ask if there is any way to install xubuntu on a blackberry curve 8520 phone? any tutorial or step by step guide to do it?
<gain> hi
<gain> I recently installed ubuntu server -- how do I figure out what my IP is?
<luis_> hi
<gain> and #2 is it possible to connect to the server with a hostname, I tried ssh the hostname and i am getting cannot be found
<mxvxrts> luis_, Not really, there is ubuntu touch a #ubuntu-touch
<luis_> Gain: click on your network manager and then on information and it will let you know your IP
<gain> i dont have a GUI
<gain> only command line
<luis_> thank you very much Mxvxrts
<gain> i didnt want to waste resources, is it possible to do that via command line?
<luis_> lets see
<gain> to be honest i think I am more itnerested in part 2 of my question: SSH into a name like mediaserver instead of 192.168.X.X
<gain> oh i need to install some daemon
<luis_> sudo apt-get install curl
<gain> ill do that
<luis_> thats the command to install that
<luis_> then do this: curl ifconfig.me
<luis_> and it will give the ip info you need
<BlackWeb> After I updated my system with a Fresh install of Ubuntu 14.04, I'm finding that NO video player can play MP4 files without freezing every minute, or so - I've tried 14.04 - 64Bit & 14.04 - 32Bit and still same problem
<BlackWeb> does anyone else experience this problem
<mnaser> i'm trying to disable apparmor, i ran "service apparmor stop" "service apparmor teardown" and "update-rc.d -f apparmor remove" .. and i'm still seeing apparmor DENIED in my syslog
<lotuspsychje> BlackWeb: even vlc player?
<holstein> BlackWeb: after you updated your sysetm with a fresh install? so was it a fresh install?
<holstein> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<holstein> make sure its not a codec issue..
<mnaser> apparmor_status says "0 profiles are loaded." as well
<BlackWeb> yeah I've tried (VLC, Mplayer, Kaffeine) Every player freezes but they vary when they freeze
<BlackWeb> But every 2 minutes MP4 files freeze which almost all my HD 1080p movies are in mp4
<lotuspsychje> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras | BlackWeb try what holstein suggested
<ubottu> BlackWeb try what holstein suggested: ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 60 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<kidpool> Hey all. I am trying to combine multiple hard drives on my ubuntu tower via ssh. Can someone how I might go about this? I know I need to use LVM
<kidpool> Anyone know?
<lotuspsychje> kidpool: what you mean by 'combine'
<BlackWeb> Alright I just did those 2 Commands in the terminal which the First command where it installs restricted packaged pretty much came back with it saying all packages are already install only did the second command  (sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh) Do something I'll try playing a movie now
<holstein> BlackWeb: why? thats for dvd playback, friend
<kidpool> lotuspychje: concatenate
<holstein> BlackWeb: is it a dvd? is it a fresh install? or an upgrade?
<kidpool> lotuspsychje: concatenate
<BlackWeb> Yea its a fresh install of 14.04 ,  & Movie is a mp4 file on Hard Drive
<lotuspsychje> kidpool: not sure if i follow you mate, whats your end goal?
<BlackWeb> Went to that website above, and it mention 2 commands to do
<holstein> BlackWeb: so, you'll want to make sure you have the proper codecs in place.. no need to enable dvd playback
<BlackWeb> Dvd Playback - What is that exactly
<kidpool> lotuspsychje: 3 seperate hard drives that plug in via usb. I want them to be represented by a single volume. when i send data to it,  i want data to be spread across the several hard drives
<holstein> BlackWeb: you need the specific codec support for the files you have.. you wont be able to causally skim a wiki page and copy paste a command
<BlackWeb> I'll search Synaptics Package manager for mp4 codecs
<holstein> BlackWeb: you can try reading through these and see what applies to you
<lotuspsychje> !lvm | kidpool maybe here
<ubottu> kidpool maybe here: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<lotuspsychje> BlackWeb: you also sure you installed correct graphics driver? youtube play hd 1080p?
<BlackWeb> Yea, Which right now I'm using 14.04 - 32Bit   - Which seems to be running alot better then the 64Bit
<holstein> BlackWeb: 64bit 14.04?
<lotuspsychje> BlackWeb: i use 64bit fine
<holstein> i use 64 or 32.. they both run fine
<robjloranger> hi, i hate printing. ok really i just want to know where else, other than system/admin settings panels, printer default settings are stored... they are being cheeky
<BlackWeb> Yeah right now currently using 32Bit of 14.04   - I first installed the 64bit one and it seemed alot worse
<Neo31> Hello folks, anyone familiar with web2py+apache installation please ?
<holstein> BlackWeb: if you had 64bit 13.10 and you are comparing it to 32bit 14.04, there can be more going on there..
<lotuspsychje> !lamp | Neo31
<ubottu> Neo31: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<lotuspsychje> kidpool: maybe the ##hardware guys might also know?
<BlackWeb> No I tried 64Bit 14.04 ,   Havent tried 13.10   - Upgraded from 12.04  32Bit,  Did fresh install of 14.04 64Bit first
<lotuspsychje> robjloranger: what printer brand do you have?
<Neo31> lotuspsychje, I know how to setup lamp, but I am having issues with apache configuration to work with web2py
<holstein> BlackWeb: so, its not a fresh install then?
<lotuspsychje> Neo31: maybe the #httpd guys might know it?
<BlackWeb> It is a fresh install
<Deihmos> why would you need ro disable uefi
<Neo31> thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | Deihmos
<ubottu> Deihmos: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<BlackWeb> Which I have a movie playing now and seems like since I enable dvd playback its not freezing for the time being
<Deihmos> I know what it is
<BlackWeb> I'll watch it
<robjloranger> lotuspsychje, sorry. epson. it was fine previously.. then i was printing photos, from a second paper tray, now it won't forget the settings from photo pronting
<robjloranger> printing
<BlackWeb> Thanks :) Everyone
<holstein> BlackWeb: since you have added codec support
<BlackWeb> yea
<lotuspsychje> Deihmos: what is your specific issue then?
<Deihmos> I have no issue. I guess I was looking at an old message
<lotuspsychje> robjloranger: try apt-cache search epson, i think there are some tools for epson around
<mxvxrts> robjloranger, On occasion with printer problems I just remove the driver and reinstall in the printer app, mine has no specific configs.
<robjloranger> the thing is that the printer works fine, i can manually set the print options when printing via the dialog but nothing will use the defaults i have set
<holstein> robjloranger: what settings? you mean, quality settings? are you sure the settings are not changing?
<robjloranger> holstein, i mean the paper size and source settings, also quality too
<mxvxrts> Deihmos, If you do not answer others by using their nick you will likely get lost in the shuffle.
<psyrus> i got nano linux running off a 32 mg pendrive i can see my hd's how can i restore the mbr ?
<psyrus> (grub 2)
<holstein> psyrus: the text editor nano?
<psyrus> gui
<holstein> psyrus: regardless, you'll need a windows cd to restore an mbr from windwos
<psyrus> i want grub back
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<psyrus> k
<mxvxrts> psyrus, If you use supergrub you can boot to the install and do it from there, much easier, if this is the grub bootloader http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<psyrus> ya'll are awesome ty
<mxvxrts> psyrus, In the future have a live ubuntu dvd/usb and boot it on the broken computer and than come here, much easier to work in that environment.
<psyrus> wow!
<psyrus> so cool
<psyrus> computer is sick fast on nano
<psyrus> i5
<psyrus> WOW!!!
<holstein> psyrus: on nano?
<psyrus> y
<holstein> psyrus: the text editor nano?
<psyrus> hs!!
<psyrus> dual
<psyrus> gui
<psyrus> and term
<psyrus> i got my hd back ty ya'll
<holstein> psyrus: ? you got the boot sector back.. the rest was always there..
<psyrus> not yet i got access to my hd though
<psyrus> i don't cae
<psyrus> *care
<holstein> you could have always accessed it from a live CD..
<psyrus> it
<psyrus> broke
<psyrus> dirty
<holstein> psyrus: if it broke, it would be broken.. regardless.. glad you are back on your machine
<psyrus> ty
<psyrus> i owe ya
<psyrus> ya
<psyrus> big help
<psyrus> it
<psyrus> dark i cant see keyboard . blind
<linz> asdf
<linz> aaa
<linz> fuck
<psyrus> :) lol
<mxvxrts> !language | linz
<ubottu> linz: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<khaitanya> good meta-font packages ?
<ubuntuuser> ello guys. I use Ubuntu 14.04 Trusty Tahr. I am unable to compile .cpp programs using gcc. May I know whats the reason. Is g++ not installed by default?
<ubuntuuser> sorry *its Hello
<SlimShady> sorry
<mxvxrts> khaitanya, good is subjective look in the ubuntu software center for what is available.
<SlimShady> is subjective
<khaitanya> mxvxrts: synaptic gives way too much single fonts. trying usc..
<SlimShady> i have a single handedly fix the line
<mxvxrts> khaitanya, both have the same info
<SlimShady> khaitanya, good is subjective look amazing above my hands full with my foodstamp card
<khaitanya> slimshady: a "known" and "tested" monospace terminal font is in search
<SlimShady> i tested the server
<khaitanya> problem: installed fonts are not shown in gnome-termninal's font selection. gnome-terminal's problem ?
<Stanley00> khaitanya: first, check fonts' permission, make sure you can read it. Then, you need to update font cache, aka "fc-cache", Last, maybe you need to restart gnome-terminal
<kidpool> I am trying to mount a volume group (LVM) via ssh. However when I use lvdisplay nothing happens. Suggestions?
<khaitanya> stanley00: ok. working now. thanks. :)
<Stanley00> khaitanya: you're welcome
<kidpool> Anyone? :(
<mxvxrts> kidpool, https://workaround.org/getting-help-on-irc
<kidpool_> I set up a volume group in terminal and I am trying to mount it so ubuntu shows the group as a single volume. Can anyone help me?
<khaitanya> kidpool_: i'm no help but paste.ubuntu.com would be good to start so that some one sees ur problem
<kidpool> khaitanya: thanks
<kidpool> I am having issues with LVM. Details on what I am trying to do and where I stand as of now are located here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7661871/
<ram_> Hi, I am ram How To Reset Windows 8 Password Using Ubuntu 12.04
<ram_> how to clear windows 8 password by using ubuntu 1211.04
<litropy> I'm on 13.10. Is there any way to make it so that when I have multiple windows of an application open, and I click the icon to show all the windows, it DOESN'T do the zoom out animation?
<dyu> i'm getting a "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host". i have no physical access to the machine. should i email my provider?
<ram_> how to remove windows8 login password by using ununtu 12.04
<litropy> ram_ you can't
<ram_> what are possible suggestions
<litropy> ram_, you can wipe the drive and install ubuntu
<litropy> ram_, but you lose all your data
<khaitanya> i got picasa on android but as it seems there no longer support for linux. so what should i use to see my photo-albums ?
<ram_> how to remove windows 8 adm pwd  by using chntpw
<khaitanya> ram_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1527985
<babinlonston> Insatlled Ubuntu 14.04 then now i have installed Windows 7 in separate partition now only Windows 7 boots, there was not OS Choosing menu while System Starts, how to add the ubuntu in os choice
<lotuspsychje> babinlonston: did you try sudo update-grub?
<ram_> how to remove windows password using ununtu
<babinlonston> lotuspsychje: no its not now entering into ubuntu, while i on the pC its straightly enter into Windows there was no OS choosing menu Displayed
<ram_> m
<ram_> how to remove windows8 login password by using ununtu 12.04
<ram_> how to remove windows8 login password by using ununtu 12.04
<ram_> how to remove windows8 login password by using ununtu 12.04
<Ben64> !fixgrub | babinlonston
<ubottu> babinlonston: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<xangua> ram_: /join ##windows for windows issues
<Ben64> ram_: yep, thats the way to get absolutely no help here
<babinlonston> ok
<Hakim1bal> any hacker here
<pragmatism> I've used fuse to mount an s3 drive to /mnt/s3/, but even though I `sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /mnt/s3`, apache still can't write to it.  What permissions do I need to give /mnt/s3/?
<Ben64> pragmatism: s3 drive?
<Fall> afternoon folk, what can I do to supress having to enter my ssh passphrase every time i wish to communicate with remote servers? ssh-add ... but then save it to my user profile?
<volkan> Can you suggest a text editor which is be able to show two files in the same windows like Notepad++ in Windows?
<angch> volkan, gedit,
<angch> use Ctrl+Alt+N
<angch> volkan, oh wait, *same* file. wait.
<volkan> angch, No, this is what I want
<volkan> Thank you I didn't know gedit has this feature
<angch> volkan, oh good. it can't do the same file, multiple view though.
<bu5hm4n> morning, I have to setup a mailserver with a ldap backend, I tryed to set up a mailserver by my own, but thats just toooo much, does anybody know a good mailserver "bundle", which is not that hard to configure ? :)
<volkan> angch, Do you know where to put gEdit themes?
<angch> volkan, no idea, sorry.
<PrivateMethod> good evening, folks
<bluezone> wonder how hard it would be to develop a chess titan clone for ubuntu hehe
<bluezone> would be a nice project i would be interested in
<dubey> Hello
<bluefrog> Fall, not sure I understand, you set up a passphrase but don't wan't to enter it when sshing. Remove the passphrase?
<bluefrog> and secure your computer
<dubey> i want to deal with latest openssl vuln. CVE-2014-0224.  As per suggestion i did apt-get update and upgrade on my system (ubuntu 10.01 LTS) and openssl version upgraded to 0.9.8k-7ubuntu8.18 from 0.9.8k-7ubuntu8.15. but my external tool says that it is still vulnerable. I am not sure what to do. as per other suggestion i should upgrade to .za but not sure how to do this ?
<ubottu> OpenSSL before 0.9.8za, 1.0.0 before 1.0.0m, and 1.0.1 before 1.0.1h does not properly restrict processing of ChangeCipherSpec messages, which allows man-in-the-middle attackers to trigger use of a zero-length master key in certain OpenSSL-to-OpenSSL communications, and consequently hijack sessions or obtain sensitive information, via a crafted TLS handshake, aka the "CCS Injec... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-0224)
<ezhik`_> Hello.
<ezhik`_> Could you somebody answer a tick question related to static ip and dhcp.
<dubey> can some one direct to right path
<ezhik`_> when assigning a static ip, getting some packets dropped
<ezhik`_> when getting an automatic ip, no packets dropped.
<Streusel> So tac reverses the output of the content of a file, however how do I print up to say line 12, and that in reverse order of a file? tac -b12 <file> doesn't seem to do it for me.
<Fall> bluefrog: I could do that I guess... I thought there was a method for it to persist between sessions
<bluefrog> ah ok during a session, sry don't know
<Fall> that's cool, thanks
<Loshki> ezhik`_: odd. Which address gets assigned in each case?
<Fall> Ah, a quick SO search answered my question: pasting for future reference:
<Fall> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3466626/add-private-key-permanently-with-ssh-add-on-ubuntu
<ezhik`_> Loshki: so I am using /16 network
<bluefrog> Streusel, tac file | head -n 12
<Streusel> thanks
<ezhik`_> staticly defining 172.16.0.6
<ezhik`_> dhcp assigns 172.16.32.123
<ezhik`_> I have my dhcp setup on a different subnet.
<Xano> I just reinstalled php5-cli after the 14.04 ugprade borked it, but I keep getting the following error output: http://pastebin.com/9rRggrQu
<ezhik`_> so when I set it staticly, it complaints
<ezhik`_> not complaints
<ezhik`_> getting packet drops
<Xano> This is after I uninstalled php5-cli and did apt-get clean and autoclean
<bluefrog> Fall, but if I understand well the page, once you have added it, it will stay forever, even after a reboot?
<ezhik`_> RX packets:9612202 errors:0 dropped:1422061703
<Xano> For some reason php5-cli's php.ini belongs to Apache now. What would be the default owner and permission to reset it to to make this work?
<ezhik`_> similar to this
<ezhik`_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/890475
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 890475 in linux (Ubuntu) "bond interface showing dropped packets" [Medium,Expired]
<Fall> bluefrog: that's the idea
<bluefrog> fall, well in that case what's the use to put a passphrase to begin with?
<Fall> I guess none, the key won't be used for any external servers to our own network
<Fall> but I didn't set it up, it was provided fo rme
<Loshki> ezhik`_: sigh, sorry, at this stage you know more about this than I do. Keep asking...
<bluefrog> fall, ok got the picture now
<ezhik`_> it's a big problem.
<ezhik`_> all over the web, but no resolution...
<ezhik`_> oh well... going to bed.
<ezhik`_> thanks anyways.
<Loshki> ezhik`_: run a traceroute, see where the traffic is being dropped...
<Loshki> ezhik`_: ok, try again tomorrow...
<Kuroshita> Not exactly Ubuntu specific, but if I was to run a socks proxy through an ssh connect not on the default 22 port would the command be like so: ssh -p 8888 -D 1234 user@127.0.0.1 ?
<Streusel> What am I doing wrong in vim that s/foo/bar/g is not changing all foo's to bar's
<Stanley00> Streusel: I think you need change it to %s/foo/bar/g
<Streusel> tried that, didn't seem to make a difference
<Streusel> but I shall try it again
<Speiros> Hi all.  I have a problem.  I used to be able to open multiple pages, but now it either freezes or closes many times when I open two or more.  Is there a way to fix this?
<Speiros> Someone suggested it is my video driver maybe for ubuntu.
<Speiros> And what was that *.net *.split thing where about 50 people "quit?
<Ben64> Speiros: irc server problems, nothing to worry about
<Speiros> 73 all at the same time?
<Speiros> Ok, thanks Ben64.
<Ben64> Speiros: everyone on a particular server that got disconnected from the rest of the servers
<Speiros> Ben64 No probs.  Do you know any way I can prevent this opening pages issue?
<Ben64> Speiros: i really have no idea what you mean by opening pages
<Speiros> Ben64 What used to happen, I could open say 5 web pages, and edit, according to reading info off each of them.
<Speiros> Ben64 Now I go to open a second page most times (not always) and the computer freezes, or drops the page altogether.
<babinlonston> Hi Every one , Please go through my issue i have explained here http://paste.ubuntu.com/7662154/
<babinlonston> Not Showing Dual boot menu after Grub install
<mxvxrts> Speiros, Have you checked the memory/ram with a test, have you tried this in the guest account and a live environment?
<Speiros> mxvxrts How do I do that mate?
<mxvxrts> babinlonston, Windows is not in the extended is it?
<mxvxrts> Speiros, The live has a memory test on the gui you see that has a try or install and memory test.
<babinlonston> mxvxrts: While installing Ubuntu i left 26GB Unpartition space in that i have installed windows 7
<Speiros> mxvxrts if it is to test if my ram is getting full, I have nearly a blank memory...nothing on it much at all, except ubuntu itself...almost I mean of course.
<Speiros> mxvxrts so I go to "ubuntu live" ?
<heyD> There's a high pitch sound when i connect my laptop to my hdmi tv. help?
<mxvxrts> babinlonston, Is that windows in a logical ntfs in side the extended?
<mxvxrts> Speiros, the memory/ram only gets full if you are booted.
<babinlonston> mxvxrts: yes its
<mxvxrts> babinlonston, Wont show or boot unless you have a windows boot partition in a primary.
<Speiros> mxvxrts Ok, thanks.  So where do I go to test this?
<robotdevil> whats wrong with vbox kernel module?
<mxvxrts> mxvxrts> Speiros, The live has a memory test on the gui you see that has a try or install and memory test.
<CMStorm> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<Speiros> mxvxrts What is the live?
<mxvxrts> babinlonston, You really want that windows at the beginning of the disc as well.
<babinlonston> mxvxrts: then how can i fix it now is it possible or only a fresh re-installation will help
<mxvxrts> Speiros, the live disc you use to install ubuntu with.
<Guest77098> Is it possible to do a GUI encrypted installation of ()buntu using multiple disks and custom partition sizes with Trusty?  I did a LVM RAID 5 encrypted install with the 12.04 alternate install iso, but gathered that was no longer necessary to do it the Debian way anymore.
<babinlonston> mxvxrts: oh , then will dd command help me to move the partitions ?
<Speiros> mxvxrts Ok, thanks.  I'll test it and come back later.  Thanks for helping mxvxrts and Ben64:)
<larrypg> babinlonston, if you do not have anything important I would install windows first and leave enough space for ubuntu and then install ubuntu
<mxvxrts> babinlonston, Probably a clone would work, but you have to have room for it to be in a primary partition not a logical inside an extended, or at least the windows boot partition in a primary.
<babinlonston> larrypg: already installed and a Developer working in it, so is it possible to fix the issue pls guide
<babinlonston> mxvxrts: got it, then every windows installation must be in Primary right for dual boot
<mxvxrts> babinlonston, basically yes, however if you have the windows boot partition in a primary the OS can be in an extended, I'm not sure I have seen anyone with that set up though, but it will work.
<babinlonston> mxvxrts: ok ill try it in other machine first thank you
<mxvxrts> windows commonly has two partitons one of which is a boot
<prashant> hello
<babinlonston> yea you right
<prashant> is anyone there?
<Ben64> prashant: about 1600 people
<prashant> ok
<arog> hi
<arog> i just ran df -h and I noticed:: /dev/sda1       909G   15G  848G   2% /
<arog> why is my size so large (909gb) but my available is only 848gb
<arog> I find it difficult to believe ubuntu takes up almost 60gb
<arog> this is without a GUI as well
<arog> anyone around?
<mxvxrts> arog, partition sizes are counted in two ways that is about right.
<dunbuggy> hey
<arog> mxvxrts: so from 900gb almost 50gb gets used up?!
<arog> that's crazy!
<mxvxrts> arog, THat is to full anyway
<Ben64> arog: it probably is reserved space
<arog> what do you mean
<mxvxrts> arog, It is not crazy it is the way it is look it up.
<arog> got a link?
<arog> im not sure what to search for
<mxvxrts> arog, The difference is 1000MB for a gig and 1024 for a gig if I have the numbers correct.
<Ben64> arog: by default 5% of a filesystem is reserved for root, 5% of 909G is 45.45G, 45.45+15+848=908.45
<Ben64> mxvxrts: thats not the issue here
<mxvxrts> Ben64, May not be, however this is true.
<Ben64> right, but irrelevant to the current topic
<mxvxrts> Ben64, You have not confirmed that well enough to talk that way to me to be honest or at any time. ;)
<arog> oh i see Ben64
<fralle__> somebody knows what to do when autotools configure hangs on "checking for tputs in -lncurses"? (ubuntu 13.10)
<arog> 5% for root wow wonder why it's using that much
<Ben64> mxvxrts: to talk what way? you're giving information that isn't relevant to the issue
<Ben64> arog: it isn't being used, it's just reserved for root. you can change the percentage if you wish
<arog> I was going to guess 3gb (thats what google says ubuntu installation is) + maybe 1.5x RAM (I only have 4GB) so total is ~9gb
<arog> Ben64: do you know why the reserve is set so high? Is there a performance hit if I lower it?
<larrypg> arog, probably so that if you do hit the limit the system still has enough in reserve to fix things (get rid of things)
<dunbuggy> hey yall im a bit confused
<dunbuggy> ive been using a python program from the comman line, and when i call it from php, i cant get the results the same way
<dunbuggy> i tried changing the locale charset but it didnt seem to work
<dunbuggy> the encoding is effed up
<dunbuggy> any troublshooting ideas would be rad
<arog> okay ill leave it then, thank you
<qknight_> i've got a standard ubuntu here and i wonder if i can move widgets from one 'workspace' to another using a hotkey...?
<qknight_> http://help.ubuntu-it.org/12.04/desktop/shell-workspaces-movewindow.html <- oh found it!
<qknight_> yay
<mxvxrts> arog, Not knowing whether your full disc size was off the HD box or web and what ubuntu shows, sorry for any wrong help. ;)
<Quintopia> would anyone here like to recommend a netbook/convertible which is easy and full-featured to run kubuntu on, and which is a quality device in its own right?
<mxvxrts> Quintopia, A lot to choose from, check the minimal hardware needed and the price range you need, we don't really do that here. ;)
<tomengland> how do i chane my keymap, I changed it in xkb in X11, but the changes did not happen
<tomengland> does ubuntu house keypress and their corresponding code outside of /usr/share/X11/xkb/keycodes/evdev
<Stanley00> tomengland: did you test xmodmap?
<mohab> hello
<tomengland> i haven't
<tomengland> what does that do
<mohab> Hello all of you
<mohab> I want the program to the proxy system 12.04
<mohab> Is a program to break the blocked sites
<tomengland> keycode 115 = End NoSymbol End
<tomengland> ok xmodmap is showing the previous change
<tomengland> however /usr/share/X11/xkb/keycodes/evdev is showing the my change
<Cuy> Hi, I have a problem with a user account (and probably its permissions) - anyone feel helpful?
<leeyaa> hello. i have a fresh 14.04 LTS server install. for some reason restart networking or /etc/init.d/networking restart isnt working
<leeyaa> what could be the reason ?
<FreewheelinFrank> how can i install flash player for firefox?
<FreewheelinFrank> how can i install flash player for firefox?
<leeyaa> Stopping or restarting the networking job is not supported.
<leeyaa> srsly -.-
<mxvxrts> FreewheelinFrank, flashplugin-installer
<FreewheelinFrank> <mxvxrts>which version
<mxvxrts> FreewheelinFrank, I believe there is only one that is the name of it.
<FreewheelinFrank> <mxvxrts>there is a YUM, RPM and tar.gz
<mxvxrts> FreewheelinFrank, Linux does not have the latest flash, if that is the refrence
<tomengland> there is no .deb?
<helmut_> hi
<mxvxrts> FreewheelinFrank, Not from adobe, but from the ubuntu repos
<FreewheelinFrank> <mxvxrts>there are a few options downloading from the adobe site. It used to work but then I upgraded to ubuntu version 14
<FreewheelinFrank> <mxvxrts>well I did install from that but it still does not work. am sure there were instructions to install manually and some settings to change
<mxvxrts> FreewheelinFrank, We only support what comes from the ubuntu repos, there is nothing at adobe fir linux that is above what you get in the repos.
<mxvxrts> adobe does not really support linux flash anymore, have not far awhile
<FreewheelinFrank> <mxvxrts>By repos i assume you mean the ubuntu software centre. it says use lightspark as an alternative so I will ry that
<mxvxrts> FreewheelinFrank, your choice but all you have to do is open a terminal and run sudp apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<mxvxrts> sudo*
<goldalex> Hello
<mxvxrts> FreewheelinFrank, There is a peppermint flash from chrome that you can install.
<FreewheelinFrank> <mxvxrts>well maybe i can start using chrome then
<mxvxrts> FreewheelinFrank, here is their flash for other browsers, http://www.webupd8.org/2014/05/install-fresh-player-plugin-in-ubuntu.html
<mxvxrts> FreewheelinFrank, Is a ppa technically not supported here is all.
<sahim> #/linux
<FreewheelinFrank> <mxvxrts>am downloading
<FreewheelinFrank> <mxvxrts>works on chrome! thanks now i can watch the daily show and colbert ;)
<goldalex> I have limited allowance for total data transfer over internet, can you tell me program name for ubuntu that can monitor my internet usage ?
<knoppix> try conky
<pdo_fn14> For long time Linux file system program don't support dynamic destination copying from trash.
<stevenm> Hi, in 14.04 - where are all the other alert sounds / sound effects?   there is only 'Default'
<makara> hi. is there a channel on project management / methdologies, like Agile?
<pdo_fn14> However it's very frustrating when you found that your trash files has been restored in same old directionary.
<pdo_fn14> I Using ext4 fs.
<Nucleus1618> Hi
<pdo_fn14> But I don't know how to face that this bug.
<robotdevil> how in the hell does firefox get hijacked by baidu?
<robotdevil> unreal
<Jeroen_Mathon> Hello i am back
<kaitanya> problem with locales http://paste.ubuntu.com/7662598/
<Jeroen_Mathon> Hmm
<Jeroen_Mathon> kaitanya when did this problem occour?
<kaitanya> jeroen_mathon: today, my first logins
<Jeroen_Mathon> kaitanya Did you change your locales?
<kaitanya> jeroen_mathon: yeah, from en_GB to fi_FI, LC_ALL was set to C
<Jeroen_Mathon> kaitanya Do you run a server or a desktop version of Ubuntu>
<kaitanya> jeroen_mathon: server, and export LC_ALL=en_GB.UTF-8 works but LC_ALL=fi_FI.UTF-8 doesnt
<Jeroen_Mathon> kaitanya Let me do some quick research
<Jeroen_Mathon> kaitanya can you paste the output of locale -a in ubuntu pastebin
<kaitanya> jeroen_mathon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7662636/
<kaitanya> darn
<tapasweni_pathak> Trying for the first time.
<Jeroen_Mathon> kaitanya and the output of locale
<kaitanya> jeroen_mathon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7662641/
<Jeroen_Mathon> kaitanya did you try modifying this file?  /etc/default/locale
<kaitanya> jeroen_mathon: wait
<kaitanya> jeroen_mathon: i set it to fi_FI
<Jeroen_Mathon> kaitanya Ok try now does it work?
<Jeroen_Mathon> kaitanya If taht didn't work take a look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale
<kaitanya> jeroen_mathon: now its en_GB and everything is working but cant just change LC_ALL to anything... going to the park with kids now so gonna check this later
<Jeroen_Mathon> Nice to have helped ^_^ Good luck
<kaitanya> jeroen_mathon: thanks. later :)
<mregg> Hi - in a bash script, how can I create a folder, the name of which is to be based on a file's date?
<Scratchy> Morning everybody !
<jayesh> good afternoon
<MayurYa> afternoon mi8y :D
<Jeroen_Mathon> mregg You want to create a Bash script that makes a folder with the files date?
<mregg> Jeroen_Mathon: I want to copy my files into different folders which I would name based on dates. Eg : a file created on 2014-01-23 goes to folder 2014-01, a file created on 2014-03-12 goes to 2014-03, etc.
<Jeroen_Mathon> mregg Did you do some research before you started Writing the bash code?
<mregg> Jeroen_Mathon: so far I'm trying to experiment with ls -l | awk '{print $5} but I'm not successful
<Jeroen_Mathon> mregg What i thing is that you need these methods: catagorize array(File names) by date,Create folder for Catagories,Put corosponding subitems in their catagorized folders
<Jeroen_Mathon> Those are the methods or functions your program would need.
<Jeroen_Mathon> Youl need to store these variables Array(Catagories),Array(Filenames),string(Date)
<Jeroen_Mathon> You could replace the string with an array. for convinience
<lkthomas> guys, how could I execute a program to console when ubuntu first time boot up?
<Jeroen_Mathon> lkthomas put them in /etc/init.d
<lkthomas> Jeroen_Mathon: I also want to hold up all starting program
<InFierno> put in a delay then...
<InFlames> anyone having problems with 14.04? cuz man, i have never had such a rough time with ubuntu
<dwatkins> what problems in particular are you seeing, InFlames?
<Jeroen_Mathon> InFlames I only had trouble with the ubuntu 13
<robbr> so i just install ubuntu-desktop metapackage with the --without-recommends flag... and now unity is pretty much broken. wtf?
<mregg> Jeroen_Mathon: if I do a : "for file in *;  do", how do I get $file's timestamp?
<robbr> for example, no installed applications show up under "applications"
<robbr> installed*
<stevenm> Hey if I haven't chosen automatic login on install - how do I turn that on later?
<dwatkins> mregg: have a look at the "find" command, you can do stuff based on the timestamp with it
<jblake> hi
<ahigginbottom> wazzzupp niggy
<jblake> oh ma gawd
<InFlames> dwatkins, i was running the upgrades after it completely the distribution upgrade and now when i try to upgrade it says something is wrong, then says it can only do a partial upgrade, then i try the partial and it logs me out and kills my whole session
<stevenm> nvm found it
<cshaw> lol
<Jeroen_Mathon> Try cntrl+alt+F1 Login as root and then try
<mregg> dwatkins: find will tell me files that are older than x number of days, what I'm looking for is for each file, what is their timestamp
<ahigginbottom> lolololololololloollololololl
<InFlames> dwatkins, so then i was trying to make a startup disk and i notice now my dash has no application results
<gsimpson> itties
<bcvery> !ot | ahigginbottom, please keep this chat clear for support
<ubottu> ahigginbottom, please keep this chat clear for support: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jblake> hold print screen
<cshaw> no pls
<gsimpson> Tig ol biddies
<cshaw> i can clap with out using my handfs
<dwatkins> InFlames: I suggest doing an "apt-get upgrade" from the text console to see if it produces errors as implied by Jeroen_Mathon
<stevenm> or not... in "User Account" the Unlock button is greyed out - why!?
<InFlames> ah, both sound ideas, thanks
<gsimpson> who are you?
<Jeroen_Mathon> stevenm Did you chown the .Xauthority in your home directory
<stevenm> umm no ...
<gsimpson> bello
<stevenm> fresh ubuntu 14.04 install
<gsimpson> stop spaming
<gsimpson> hi jimmy
<ahigginbottom> hey jim
<cshaw> l
<jblake> nyess
<cshaw> jkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjk
<DJones> gsimpson: jblake ahigginbottom cshaw This is an Ubuntu support channel, its not for general chat
<gsimpson> 8-------D
<cshaw> -_-Q_________|._________q-_-
<Jeroen_Mathon> gsimpson Please lease if you don't need help or are support people
<mikodo> When mtab opens partitions in an external Hard-drive, is it normal for the permissions for the partitions to be owned by root?
<Jeroen_Mathon> Youl need to run partitioning software as root
<Jeroen_Mathon> So yes it is normal mikodo :)
<Jeroen_Mathon> At least i hope
<dwatkins> mikodo: what format is the partition?
<robbr> clear
<mikodo> dwa
<dwatkins> mikodo: I mean is it FAT32, ext3 etc.?
<mikodo> dwatkins, EXT 4
<dwatkins> mikodo: in that case, the mounted partition should have ownership as defined within the partition; you may have to re-chown directories if it's taken from a different system, as the user IDs might not match
<dwatkins> but if the files were owned by root originally, that should still be the case now
<mikodo> dwatkins, So, will it be ok to change them to be owned by my user, to not have to use root to use Back in Time?
<Jeroen_Mathon> Backintime uses rsync
<Jeroen_Mathon> It coppies permissions
<dwatkins> I'd suggest running any backup script as root anyway.
<Bobmarley__> Can someone help fully remove apache2? When I try to it says this error
<Bobmarley__> http://pastie.org/9301394
<mikodo> dwatkins,  and et al, Thanks!
<Bobmarley__> Can someone help fully remove apache2? When I try to it says this error http://pastie.org/9301394
<Jeroen_Mathon> Bobmarley sure
<Jeroen_Mathon> Give me a moment
<Jeroen_Mathon> Bobmarley whats the output of which apache2
<Jeroen_Mathon> the command (which apache2)
<Bobmarley__> erm
<Jeroen_Mathon> Brb goign to get some tea
<Bobmarley__> Ok
<Jeroen_Mathon> back and Bobmarley wahts the ouput of the which apache2 command
<Jeroen_Mathon> Output*
<Bobmarley__> What do you mean, like sudo apt-get instll apache2?
<Bobmarley__> install*
<Jeroen_Mathon> Bobmarley take a look at this http://askubuntu.com/a/176966
<Bobmarley__> Ok
<Jeroen_Mathon> Tea break i hope this helped Bobmarley
<Bobmarley__> http://pastie.org/9301434
<Bobmarley__> Jeroen_Mathon: http://pastie.org/9301434
<Jeroen_Mathon> I see
<Jeroen_Mathon> And this one Bobmarley http://askubuntu.com/a/387793
<Jeroen_Mathon> But first Bobmarley run this E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<Jeroen_Mathon> the apt-get update with -f
<Jeroen_Mathon> or with --fix-missing
<Bobmarley__> ok
<JOTAUVE> hellou!
<Bobmarley__> Hi
<JOTAUVE> I've one server in my office with ubuntu, if I connect it to the switch, the ping and speed of my connection decreases a lot. How can I discover what is causing that?? I don't have downloads in the server obviously
<Bobmarley__> Is it alright to delete files in /etc/ to delete some packages instead of doing apt-get remove/
<Bobmarley__> Jeroen_Mathon It still has apache2.2-common left
<Jeroen_Mathon> Then try to do apt-get remove apache2.2-common -f
<robotdevil> how aggressive is ubuntu logs? maybe I should make a separate partition for /var instead of on my ssd
<robotdevil> firefox cache already does a number on it
<makara> JOTAUVE: network troubleshooting is not easy to do over IRC
<Jeroen_Mathon> surfsue otherwhise use Bleachbit to clean the,
<Jeroen_Mathon> them*
<n1n0> what is the better way to repair ubuntu 13.10, via the live CD or with boot repair disk?
<cfhowlett> n1n0 depends what you're "repairing"
<n1n0> cfhowlett typed a lot yesterday, it is an uncommon problem I guess
<n1n0> cannot log onto my account, even though the password is correct (via tty)
<MayurYa> ^ check keyboard layout.. if password contains special chars.. that might* be the reason.
<n1n0> it's not that
<n1n0> or also read that it can be reinstalled in a way that all the apps, docs and bookmarks to remain
<n1n0> can it?
<MayurYa> how about resetting root or user's password, tried?
<cfhowlett> n1n0 can you get into guest account
<n1n0> not even that
<n1n0> could, and after changing the account password from within the recovery mode, couldn't
<cfhowlett> n1n0 complete reinstall.
<xubuntu438> What is the point of downloading the isos via p2p (besides hashing), if one can download from the http mirrors at full speed?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu438 actually the recommended method is to torrent
<n1n0> cfhowlett can I somehow fetch the bookmarks prior to that?
<xubuntu438> cfhowlett, my question is: why? no method is going to be faster than direct download
<cfhowlett> n13z firefox?  back it up.  or export/save/email the bookmars
<cfhowlett> *boookmarks*
<cfhowlett> xubuntu438 false.  I've seen torrent fly faster than DL many times.
<n1n0> cfhowlett didn't back it up and now cannot access into the sys. can i somehow do it from tty?
<n1n0> and what should the command line be
<cfhowlett> n1n0 log in to single user mode via command line
<Jeroen_Mathon> xubuntu438 Incorrect Torrenting is faster if there are more seeders
<Bobmarley__> Jeroen_Mathon: http://pastie.org/9301561
<ringarin> how can i set static ip without rebooting in 14.04 ?
<sveta> by setting it in network manager, disconnecting from network, and reconnecting
<ringarin> sveta, i updated my /etc/network/interfaces then tried : service networking restart
<sveta> yes?
<MayurYa> ..and same steps sveta suggested can be done via CLI (in case one is working on server)
<ringarin> i get : Job failed while stopping  and "ip a" still returns the same ip
<MayurYa> are you a privilege-user/root (does user have sufficient permission to perform such actions)?
<ObrienDave> disconnect first?
<ringarin> im root, service networking stop : returns  Job failed while stopping  ; only reboot actualy changes the ip
<rahul__> Hii all
<rahul__> I am on ubuntu 12.04 lts i am connected to internet via router i wan to access my home pc which is connected to dsl connection how can i
<rahul__> i tried ssh it with here.. i can't do and no ping is coming
<MayurYa> you may need to configure port-forwarding, if not.
<rahul__> MayurYa, how to do that
<rahul__> ?
<ringarin> MayurYa, thanks i successfully changed the ip using : sudo ifdown --exclude=lo -a && sudo ifup --exclude=lo -a
<Mathisen> type in 192.168.1.1 in browser
<Mathisen> usaly works to get acces to your router
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<MayurYa> yey! u nailed it :) so, that bug still exists.. use that workaround ;)
<MayurYa> @rahul__ try what Mathisen suggested and do some web search for configuring port-forwarding in your router/modem.
<b> hi
<rahul__> ok MayurYa
<sveta> hello b
<b> i'm drunk lol
<cfhowlett> b ask your ubuntu questions
<Mathisen> rahul__ if you want to make it simple for you, just find " DMZ host " under nat configuration on the router and type in the ip to your home pc there... This will open ALL ports to that ip... so better to just forward specific ports
<MayurYa> @rahul__ DMZ would open your computer to rest of the world, so be wise while using it :wink
<s> my balls itch
<s> scratch them for me
<cfhowlett> !ops|s idiocy
<ubottu> s idiocy: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<p3rror> hello
<cfhowlett> p3rror greetings.  ask ubuntu questions
<p3rror> How can I denied access to mysql cli command for a user
<p3rror> I think that there are not many solutions
<p3rror> we can chroot that user
<skrrp> don't give them the passwords for the database root user or any databases?
<p3rror> Or use selinux or maybe apparmor
<p3rror> skrrp I say it to my boss
<p3rror> he does not accept
<p3rror> he need only to denied mysql cli for user aptus
<p3rror> so I thought to chroot aptus
<p3rror> using selinux is very complicated
<skrrp> can you not chmod u-x the executable and then add people you want to run it to a group?
<skrrp> sorry
<skrrp> a-x
<p3rror> skrrp please explain
<skrrp> chmod is the command to change file permissions. permissions are read, write, execute (rwx) for user, group, all (uga). if you chmod a-x (all minus execute) then only the owner of the file and groups (ug) will be able to run the file
<p3rror> but in general
<p3rror> the owner of `which mysql`
<p3rror> is root ?
<p3rror> msyql ?
<p3rror> what the deal wth group
<skrrp> i don't know. if you ls -l the file it will tell you user and group owners
<skrrp> groups are the middle stage of file permissions. it allows users to be added to a custom group to access shared files
<stone_> hello
<rahul__> citrix,
<benprestwood> hello
<benprestwood> my i ask a question
<cfhowlett> !ask|benprestwood
<ubottu> benprestwood: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<benprestwood> i am installing stuff on my linux server (no gui) and i used "cd ~" and now it has an > before each command and the commands dont do anything but just go to a new line ?
<benprestwood> how do i get them to run
<cfhowlett> benprestwood exit the terminal and try again
<benprestwood> its on digitalocean and will i have to write the 10 commands i did again ?
<cfhowlett> benprestwood digitalocean?  I'd guess yes.
<benprestwood> digitalocean is a server host and ill try restart the terminal
<benprestwood> i mihgt have to restart the server
<benprestwood> *might
<tongjingcheng> how to set auto change voice device  when i connect blue tooth?
<skrrp> apologies in advance for the wall-o'text. i've got an insidious problem on my hands - my sales team and i (techie) are all running 14.04 with KDE, Thunderbird and Firefox. main application is SugarCRM (web-based). i don't have this problem but my sales team do - every now and again their keyboard stops working. they can't type into emails or Firefox. the only difference is that sales are...
<skrrp> ...running the Opacus plugin for Thunderbird and also have JavaScript alert(); s popping up from Sugar for call reminders. a workaround is for them is to click the K menu and type something into the search box, then the keyboard starts to work  again for Thunderbird and Firefox. anyone have any ideas as to a cause or a cure?
<benprestwood> its working now thanks for your help cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> benprestwood happy2help
<tongjingcheng> How to set automatic switching sound when I plug in the Bluetooth device, adjust the volume control is integrated sound card
<ronin> how do I "pipe" a program output to sendmail
<sydney> Ok,im thinking of installing Ubuntu gnome 14.04 along side of my 12.04 install.Is there anything i need to do before the install?
<sydney> Anyone?Or do i just install?
<sydney> Or should i wait for 14.04.1?
<histo> ronin: I don't believe sendmail accepts input from the command itself. You'd probably have to output to a file then use the file as input when constructing your message.
<Grant_P> Hi all, Have a Meridian Explorer DAC. I no longer have any sound. Any known issues with recent updates?
<Deepfriedice> sydney: I'd just go for it. There isn't much point waiting for .1 if you're just going to upgrade to it anyway.
<Deepfriedice> Personally, I'd do the partitioning first though.
<histo> ronin: I stand corrected. you could mail -s "subject" email address < output of other command
<ronin> histo, I also have mail
<ben_g> Hi
<ronin> histo, just trying to put a command to cron and then email the output :)
<ben_g> Does anyone here know how to fix random GPU freezes? (nvidia geforce 710M with the official nvidia drivers)
<histo> ronin: cron will email the output unless you have it set not to.
<ronin> hmm wehre is this configured
<histo> ronin: it's part of crontab it will email any output and errors
<ben_g> Or if those GPU freezes can't be fixed, is there a way to make it recover automatically when the GPU is unresponsive?
<histo> ronin: set the MAILTO=youremail@test.com  in your crontab
<ben_g> (currently, to recover, I have to press CTRL+AL+F1-F6, then CTRL+ALT+F7, and then everything works again)
<histo> ben_g: try not using the nvidia drivers
<ben_g> histo: it was the only way that made my computer use the nvidia graphics card, while not messing up everything
<histo> ben_g: what was messed up with the open source drivers?
<ben_g> the open-source drivers only work for my on-board GPU (which is a lot slower than my nvidia card)
<ben_g> And I tried bumblebee once too, but with it, i had no graphics at all
<histo> ben_g: ahh you have a dual video card setup... Perhaps try a different version of the driver from nvidia then.
<ben_g> I tried the latest linux one, what version should I use then?
<sj99> Hey. I'm running 14.05, and I have a monitor with a 2560x1440 resolution, however that resolution isn't available in system settings (the max is 1920x1080). Any help would be much appreciated.
<max87> hi, am able to login to ubuntu but it shows 4 options including to run with low graphics mode
<xvzf> hi there where can I download an iso image to install trusty tahr onto a macbook?
<max87> but when i choose low graphics mode, it shows only commandline
<ben_g> I use driver version 331.38-Linux-x86-64bit
<robotdevil> how the heck is the nouveau driver configured? is there not an .rc file or something?
<max87> i experimented, and changed to init 1. Then after , I were able to run to init 5 and graphics shown up correctly.
<max87> but when the system is rebooted again the error shows up.
<max87> how can i verify if this is related to graphics driver.
<pavlos> sj99, the resolution depends on your video card, not the monitor
<ben_g> Is there a way to just update the graphics drivers, instead of going trough the installation procedure again?
<histo> ben_g: I don't know perhaps you'd have to ask nvidia for support with 'their' driver.
<sj99> pavlos: samsung advertises it as 2560x1440 pixel resolution
<histo> robotdevil: What do you mean by configured?
<ben_g> Is there a way to write a script to reset it automatically when it's frozen? Maybe that's easier.
<histo> ben_g: not quite sure how you'd detect that it's frozen.
<pavlos> sj99, are you running 14.04? what video card do you have? again, the resolution depends on the video card, not the monitor.
<histo> ben_g: What desktop environment are you running?
<ben_g> Ubuntu 14.04
<ben_g> LTS
<histo> ben_g: it's possible something with X or unity is locking up. You could try a different DE for awhile like xfce, kde, lxde, etc.... and test
<ben_g> Well, I do know that everything I do while it's frozen still has effect, the screen just doesn't show it
<ben_g> Doesn't that mean it's only the GPU that causes problems?
<robotdevil> ben_g: how does it know what options to run with if there is no xorg
<ben_g> robotdevil: How do you mean? (sorry, I'm quite bad with linux)
<robotdevil> nm
<Grant_P> Hi, I've noticed that my machine is not running the latest kernel installed (even after reboot). Any reason why?
<sj99> pavlos: yep - 14.04. I have intel hd 4000 integrated graphics
<Ben64> Grant_P: well what is installed, what is running, and what did you choose during grub?
<ben_g> How can I set up a different DE (whatever that is) to see if it's causing the problem?
<notas_> fake
<ben_g> It seems that windows autorecovers from the GPU freezes I described by using TDR (Timeout Detection and Recovery).
<ben_g> Is there a linux-alternative for this?
<pavlos> sj99, so you need to go to the Intel site and d/l the driver ... https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<sj99> pavlos: thanks, i've installed it and will reboot now
<voidwalkr> is ubuntu better than xubuntu?
<augur_> no its the same but with another DE
<augur_> 00 bollullera
<zergut> how to execute file or script in ubuntu?
<Ben64> zergut: ./file_or_script
<zergut> what about gui execution?
<Ben64> zergut: ALT+F2 ?
<zergut> no, no i meant like from Nautilus
<Ben64> zergut: then double click it?
<davidds_> I wonder if this is working
<davidds_> Flamereaper, do you see my message?
<Ben64> davidds_: your messages are coming though
<davidds_> oh thanks, I like!
<jack> through
<davidds_> this is the first of many attempts that seems to succesful
<davidds_> thanks jack
<zergut> Ben64: it opens as a text file
<jack> was addressed to Ben64 and his typo
<Ben64> well if you just want to chat, please do so in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ben64> zergut: then you didn't make the file properly or something
<davidds_> I have some questions as well, but I'll ask them in #ubuntu-offtopic
<zergut> Ben64: It executes properly from command prompt
<alpy_> #diagrams
<Ben64> zergut: well i don't know what to tell you, a properly made script gives an option to run when double clicked in nautilus
<zergut> Ben64: okay, i got it how to make it properly?
<Ben64> zergut: pastebin what you have?
<Ben64> zergut: you may be missing the #!/bin/bash for a bash script, or executable bit set or something
<zergut> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7663545/
<Ben64> zergut: ok, and now check for the executable bit
<zergut> how to?
<Ben64> right click, properties, permissions; or... ls -l
<zergut> already did
<zergut> it's marked to allow execution
<Ben64> ok try "ls -l" instead
<zergut> -rwx--x--x
<Guest7100> How do you improve security on Ubuntu 14.04
<zergut> Ben64: is it looks like executable, right?
<Stevie24> Hello
<Stevie24> Can anyone tell me how can I extract & delete from file1, the lines containing specific strings, and move them to a new file named file2 ? the string is dynamic; example : I'm interested to extract all lines containing DOG, 192168, IL. All 3 are separate patterns. Thanks in advance.
<skrrp> Guest7100: install BSD. joking aside there are many small and big things you can do to secure your system. start with sshd_config. move the ssh port to a high number in the user range, disable root login. use nmap to scan your system for open ports (services). disable any you don't need. kill inetd if it's running. kill any insecure ftp programs. you might consider a firewall (shorewall) or...
<skrrp> ...selinux. you could opt for just not having ports open rather than firewalls. read up on port knocking if you are truly paranoid
<KarameL-> salut les blaireaux :)
<pavlos> !fr| KarameL-
<ubottu> KarameL-: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<KarameL-> ok thanks :)
<KarameL-> its nice to have french room :)
<jack> qc? ubuntu-quebec?
<jack> wow
<NGC982> ubuntu-quake.
<histo> Stevie24: with sed
<krypto> how can we know the package which provides top command ,is there any similar command for yum provides?
<histo> Stevie24: well grep  and sed
<cfhowlett> !info top
<ubottu> Package top does not exist in trusty
<histo> !apt-file | krypto
<ubottu> krypto: apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<histo> Stevie24: you still around?
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> does anyone know why after i installed xen on 14.04 LTS i have no xenconsole ?
<leeyaa> what could be the reason
<cfhowlett> !info xenconsole
<ubottu> Package xenconsole does not exist in trusty
<cfhowlett> !info xen
<ubottu> Package xen does not exist in trusty
<Stevie24> histo, sorry. I was on the phone.
<Stevie24> That means I will need a script, is that correct?
<Stevie24> Just a sed command woudn't do it?
<histo> Stevie24: you could one liner it with a ;
<Stevie24> ah, ok
<histo> Stevie24: grep searchterm somefile > newfile ; sed -ie 's/searchterm//g' somefile
<Stevie24> But isn't that impossible, since I have 24 separate strings ?
<Stevie24> That would mean 24 x grep + 24 x sed. Am I wrong?
<SpecialEd> Hello, I am looking for a real time cpu/ram/bandwidth monitor for 6 remote servers that will display on a single web page. Currently I have SSH sessions into my servers with htop and bwm-ng running. Does anyone know a good way to do this via the web? I have tried munin and nagios and I don't believe they really show real time (their real time is 1 min refresh)
<histo> Stevie24: you can do multiple patterns
<holstein> nagios is an industry standard
<SpecialEd> holstein: I agree, but is there a way to make it work so it shows like 1 second refresh ?
<SpecialEd> for 6 servers?
<SpecialEd> If so then Ill head over to #nagios
<holstein> Stevie24: im just saying, if nagios didnt do what i wanted, id rethink what i want.. probably not necessary to have a 1 second refresh
<SpecialEd> holstein: servers run development operations and i'd like to be able to spot spikes
<SpecialEd> holstein: therefore 1 minute refresh won't likely show spikes...
<histo>  Stevie24 both grep and sed can use the -e for_pattern  so grep -i -e pattern1 -e pattern2 > somefile  sed -i -e 's/pattern1//g' -e 's/pattern2//g'
<Stevie24> Great histo, thank you so much !!
<n1n0> hi. couldn't log into my user account on 13.10. changed it in the recovery mode, didn't help(couldn't even login as guest). reinstlled from live stick with the "automatic login" settings, and apps and docs are supposedly saved. couldn't login again (left the same username). changed the password again from within the recovery mode (the command line said it was successfully changed), yet...
<n1n0> ...nothing again. can login as guest thoug
<histo> Stevie24: np just becarefull and backup the original data first
<n1n0> h
<Stevie24> yes, I will histo, thanks:)
<cfhowlett> n1n0 did you reinstall???
<n1n0> yes
<histo> n1n0: what happens when you try to login as your user?
<n1n0> the instalation that says to leave the old data on
<cfhowlett> n1n0 boot into single user mode ...
<holstein> !info cacti
<ubottu> cacti (source: cacti): web interface for graphing of monitoring systems. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.8b+dfsg-5 (trusty), package size 1615 kB, installed size 4900 kB
<SpecialEd> holstein: I'll just try #nagios i guess
<n1n0> cfhowlet how
<n1n0> with or without live cd
<n1n0> ?
<cfhowlett> !singleuser
<cfhowlett> n1n0 http://askubuntu.com/questions/132965/how-do-i-boot-into-single-user-mode-from-grub
<holstein> n1n0: looks like, the desktop session could have been crashing , and making you think the password was bad.. could you login via tty?
<n1n0> holstein yes
<holstein> n1n0: then, its not a password problem
<n1n0> holstein than what to do?
<n1n0> will retry the tty now when reinstalled
<holstein> n1n0: what i would do is, remove the offending config from the users /home.. you can literally move *all* the .hidden .config files out of the way
<n1n0> holstein would if i knew how
<holstein> n1n0: new fresh default config files will be generated, then you can test login, and put back what you want/need
<holstein> n1n0: if you knew what, friend? what to move? im saying, literally *anything* in the users /home that is a .config.. hidden with a dot
<holstein> n1n0: you can elaborate as to what destkop you are using, and i could give more direct suggestions for specific hidden directories
<holstein> n1n0: you can make a new user to move/delete these.. you can use a live CD.. regardless, you should backup your important data.. then, you know that you can do a fresh install and *not* keep the user data in place with the errors, and be ok.. you konw that its not a password problem
<marscher> is there a way to let rsync only show those files, which will be transfered in a dry run?
<jogger> helo
<marscher> have checked the manual, but didnt find something
<histo> marscher: -n
<marscher> histo, -n is dry-run yes. But it shows all files from source (which is super large)
<marscher> I want only those files to be printed, which will be transfered (after application of exclude patterns)
<n1n0> holstein thanx for the long info. some kind of link on how to do it would be very much appreciated
<holstein> n1n0: with *any* filemanager, friend
<histo> marscher: why do you want to do that?
<marscher> histo, I have a backup, and want only to partially restore it. So I need a "diff" of files first
<holstein> n1n0: what desktop environment are you using? with more informaiton, i can help you pinpoint what might be more specifically causing the issues.. otherwise, literally anything with a dot in front of it in your users home.. which you can access from any filemanager
<marscher> a diff of the file list ideally
<histo> marscher: diff /directory1 /directory2
<marscher> histo, does this work recursively and for binary files?!
<n1n0> holstein what is the command line in tty to tell you the desktop environment
<n1n0> ?
<holstein> n1n0: what do you have installed, friend? main ubuntu? xubuntu? lubuntu? kubuntu?
<marscher> histo, a line by line comparision for 200k files would be total overkill, despite I only need to find out, which files has been deleted
<prepangolin> Hello guys.
<n1n0> ubuntu 13.10 holstein
<n1n0> 32 bit
<holstein> n1n0: maybe you would find it easier to just fresh install 14.04 at this point.. you should back up your personal data regardless, since all hard drives fail.. then you would be up to date
<histo> marscher: I'm thinking about it. But i'm extremely tired, give me a few
<n1n0> holstein i usually do it, yet, didn't bookmarks, and it is the only thing i need from there
<holstein> n1n0: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html is what i suggest using to reset the unity configs in 13.10
<holstein> n1n0: *all* drives fail.. so, work out backing up what you need, regardless
<holstein> n1n0: you can try the commands at the link above to help reset unity configs in your users /home
<marscher> histo, np, take your time ;)
<n1n0> holstein thank you a lot for the help
<holstein> !13.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes
<histo> marscher: try diff -qr /dir1 /dir2
<holstein> n1n0: you can see that support for 13.10 is soon to end.. 14.04 is a long term support release,which you can use with support for 5 years..
<n1n0> but holstein, how to reset it from terminal, when cannot even access the terminal (except from the guest acc). you mean from the tty? (for the link you sent)?
<n1n0> 13.10 was around for very short, right?
<holstein> n1n0: the link i gave has only terminal commands listed, friend.. have you opened it? and referenced it?
<histo> marscher: using that if a only in results in a directory then it won't recurse further because there is no point. e.g. only in /dir1: somedir   then it won't go into somedir
<holstein> n1n0: 13.10 *is* still supported, but you can reference the link i gave and see that the EOL is in july.. just next month
<n1n0> holstein cannot access the terminal except from the guest
<holstein> n1n0: you can login to your user account from tty
<holstein> n1n0: there are recovery modes in the kernel as well..
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<delac> any way to hide applications from Dash? Using Alacarte doesn't seem to have effect.
<n1n0> did in tty, now it says n1n0(myusername which i cannot access)@lap (computer name
<histo> marscher: also try with rsync -rnu dir1 dir2  should only show files that will be overwritten
<n1n0> so that means the password is ok?
<histo> marscher: -u is the key
<holstein> n1n0: sure.. so run the commands *as* that user
<n1n0> ok
<holstein> n1n0: though, i personally think your time will be well spent backing up your data with a live CD, and doing a fresh install of 14.04 where you *dont* keep the offending user data in place during install
<marscher> histo, thanks for all this information, but I currently noticed, that I cant perform any of them in my current environment, since I've mounted an btrfs image, which shares the same uuid like an already mounted volume....
<marscher> and it seems, there is no way around this.
<marscher> so I guess I first have to transfer all files from the backup image to another filesystem (which is superstupid... :()
<histo> marscher: can't you mount by label?
<marscher> histo, my research so far results, that the uuid is stored inherently in the filesystem(image)
<marscher> and is not changeable
<histo> marscher: how do you have matching uuid's what are you trying to do?
<marscher> so how would a label change that?
<marscher> trying to mount an image of my currently running system on a loopback device
<histo> marscher: ahh
<marscher> but because those uuids are the same (image and source), the mounted image shows exactly the same contents like current
<marscher> funy :D
<marscher> histo, https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/104067/modifying-a-btrfs-filesystem-uuid
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> hello
<histo> marscher: you can set the uuid with tune2fs
<marscher> tune2fs for btrfs???
<histo> marscher: nope just caught that you were using btrfs
<k0nceast> marscher: tune2fs does not work on brtfs afaik
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> hi
<marscher> k0nceast, yes that is what one would expect
<k0nceast> marscher: i think everything should go through the btrfs or btrfsctl commands
 * histo thinks no one should be using btrfs
<k0nceast> the 'man btrfs' page might give you a better explanation (probability of man vs me being correct is far higher than 'might') and otherwise look into the btrfs-utils package
<Guest19759> Hey, I have an Ubuntu live USB booted. I've installed some things and am wondering if I can make a persistant overlay with what I currently have? I googled around, but all I can find is stuff on creating the overlay, not saving current stuff to it. I know there must be some way, but I'm kinda stuck.
<marscher> k0nceast, histo, there is no way documentated to perform this. So I will dump my files on another filesystem. Thank you both for your help/time!
<histo> marscher: np
<yyx> ?
<k0nceast> Guest19759: not while you're booted
<yyx> hello buddy
<Solution-X> anyone here do much with MAAS? I have a fresh install of 14.04 installed as MAAS controller that is being cranky and refuses to load the images. Installed OS, booted up, apt-upgrade, reboot, create MAAS user, login, click download images. Also tried "sudo maas-import-pxe-files" after as a backup and that completes but does not result in the webpage recognizing the images' existence
<dknezev_> can't seem to find an answer on the net and hoping someone here knows. using 12.04 google chrome, where are the flash files stored?
<k0nceast> Guest19759: it's a boot-time kernel option iirc
<Guest19759> k0nceast: Yeah, but is there some way to just dump the changes to a file and then reboot from it?
<k0nceast> depends on what you've changed
<k0nceast> you could make a folder on your windrive and save all changed config files there
<Pici> Solution-X: You may want to try asking in #ubuntu-server too
<Solution-X> Pici- good call, thanks
<k0nceast> (eg. the files and folders in your home folder that start with a . (dot), hidden by default
<delac> any way to hide applications from Dash? Using Alacarte doesn't seem to have effect.
<pavlos> dknezev_, /opt/google/chrome/PepperFlash/libpepflashplayer.so
<k0nceast> Guest19759: but that doesn't count for everything
<k0nceast> eg. added apps
<Guest19759> k0nceast: Yeah, the apps are mainly what I want to save. I know I could just re-add Universe and reinstall the stuff I've gotten, but I wonder if there's a way to create the persistant file and dump everything that's changed since boot or something
<k0nceast> Guest19759: if you've added repo's for apps, then add the /etc/sources.list file and /etc/sources.d/ dir to the folder
<k0nceast> w8
<k0nceast> /etc/dpkg/sources.list and .d respectively
<dknezev_> pavlos - not really sure what you mean by that. aren't .so library files
<k0nceast> and in the dpkg folder might also be a list with names of installed packages, which you could copy there as well
<chicaros_> hi fo all
<chicaros_> i need help
<histo> !clone | Guest19759
<ubottu> Guest19759: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<k0nceast> Guest19759: and when installed, you could replace the content of the file in the install with the content of the files on your winpartition
<k0nceast> histo: No way!!!
<chicaros_> same one know redmine?
<pavlos> dknezev_, I run 12.04, have chrome, gave you the path of the flash lib. I dont know what you're looking for
<k0nceast> that'd saved me hours if i'd known that some years earlier
<sovereignentity> how do I get to ~/.local/share/applications/
<chicaros_> i need help
<chicaros_> redmine
<Guest19759> Ah ok. Would be a neet feature at some point though to be able to create a persistant file from what currently is. Thanks all for your help and suggestions, though.
<histo> k0nceast: you could easily dpkg --get-selections > somefile
<histo> k0nceast: nad --set-selections on the other side
<umonkey> Hello. Is there a way to contact paste.ubuntu.com admins? There was a patch that added replaygain to mocp, but it's now gone, perhaps expired. Apparently that was the only location of that patch. Maybe there's a way to extract it from backups, or something.
<histo> k0nceast: and then you can install them.
<k0nceast> im on arch nowadays
<histo> k0nceast: same here
<dfgas> anyone know how to enable remote logins on 13.10?
<k0nceast> i have Ubuntu for my SO and a few of my friends (I switched them)
<k0nceast> people are a lot easier to switch nowadays, since android and iPhones
<dknezev_> pavlos, i'm looking for the cached files that must be stored locally which I'm hoping to copy for later viewing, thanks.
<histo> dfgas: remote logins for what?
<dfgas> to login to X remotely
<dfgas> not vnc or teamviewer
<k0nceast> maybe b/c people are known to the idea of finding alternative apps/workflows than Windows
<histo> dfgas: Okay what client do you intend on using then?
<dfgas> histo: xdmcp?
<ActionParsnip> k0nceast: you'll probably find its because its lighter and fater and more works out of the box
<histo> dfgas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/xdmcp
<histo> ActionParsnip: what's lighter and faster?
<ActionParsnip> histo: ubuntu uses a lot fewer resources than windows in most cases
<n1n0> holstein tried the link you posted (the second step), without success
<Jeroen_Mathon> histo: Mainly becouse ti does not have as much bloatware as windows
 * histo **cough **cough Amazon **cough **cough
<Jeroen_Mathon> histo: Well we all disable that after a while right
<holstein> !details > n1n0
<ubottu> n1n0, please see my private message
<Phlogistique> Hi
<Phlogistique> did anyone use upstart successfully in a chroot, when the host machine is _not_ using upstart?
<Phlogistique> I cannot figure how to do it
<n1n0> can the bookmarks from te default user account can be accessed from within the guest account on the same machine?
<n1n0> ...be accessed
<Jeroen_Mathon> n1n0: Depends on your browser
<n1n0> firefox
<Jeroen_Mathon> Not sure about that.
<Jeroen_Mathon> Should not be accesable since it got its own home directory
<Jeroen_Mathon> That users home directory got its own configuration of firefox
<welly> Hello all, I'm trying to ssh to account@localhost but keep getting roaming now allowed on server error. I've checked and set the permissions for my account user .ssh directory and the files under there (700 for .ssh and 600 for the contained files) but am having no luck. Anyone with any suggestions?
<Jeroen_Mathon> So no they do not share bookmarks
<ActionParsnip> welly: try:  ssh -vvv account@localhost
<boolean> morning .. is iptables a 1st match style firewall?
<histo> boolean: 1st match?
<ActionParsnip> histo: when a rule is matched, no others are processed
<histo> ahh
<boolean> ActionParsnip: beat me to it :) thanks
<ActionParsnip> boolean: usually traffic will only satisfy one rule, otherwise you should have a deny all rule at the bottom that the rest will hit and be denied
<welly> ActionParsnip, got the following: http://pastie.org/9302249 but mainly "Roaming not allowed by server" I suspect is the cause
<histo> Phlogistique: afaik upstart doesn't work in a chroot
<Phlogistique> histo: alright
<sovereignentity> what does ~ mean in a path
<boolean> ActoinParsnip: therefore, if I have the following mid way through the chain: ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere, the packet will pass and all other rules ignore, correct?
<dimitry7> Hi guys, does ubuntu server include graphical mode in live cd?
<ActionParsnip> welly: check from line 92 down
<histo> sovereignentity: /home/username
<geirha> sovereignentity: home directory if it's at the start
<welly> Oh hmm
<ActionParsnip> boolean: to my knowledge, yes
<Jeroen_Mathon> dimitry7: Yes
<histo> Jeroen_Mathon: ??
<dimitry7> Jeroen_Mathon, thank you!! :-)
<ActionParsnip> boolean: there is an iptables channel, may help
<Jeroen_Mathon> No problem ^_^
<boolean> ActionParsnip: ah kewl .. thanks
<welly> ActionParsnip, but why would it want a dsa public key when it's already been provided with an rsa public key?
<welly> I guess if it wants it, I should give it
<WooWooWoo> Hi anyone good at using httrack?
<sovereignentity> how do i get the home folder to show hidden files
<WooWooWoo> ctr+h
<Jeroen_Mathon> Yeah
<histo> welly: why are you ssh'ng localhost?
<histo> sovereignentity: ls -a
<welly> histo, it's more a test than anything. I'm setting up jenkins and don't have a remote server to test on
<ptite_chloe> salut
<dknezev_> pavlos, ...
<geirha> sovereignentity: In shell (terminal) or GUI?
<boolean> ActionParsnip: ugh ... iptables doesnt list which interface ( ipytables -L ) the rules apply thus the all to all was for the local loopback
 * boolean sighs
<welly> Ah ha. It was the formatting of my public key in authorized_keys
<boolean> should have done iptable -i <interface> -L
<iron> hey, can I talk in here, do I need to auth first?
<histo> welly: use ssh-copy-id
<cfhowlett> Guest81914 ask your ubuntu questions
<histo> Guest81914: we see you
<welly> histo, yeah.. should have done that before
<Guest81914> ah great, I'm running Ubuntu 12.10, does it update to 14,04 automatically with the updater, or do I need to redownload the whole thing?
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade|Guest81914
<ubottu> Guest81914: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<iptable> boolean, can I help?
<iptable> boolean, it's iptables
<chudszy> PL ?
<cfhowlett> Guest81914 or you can download and clean install - which I recommend
<dimitry7> Kali Linux does not run live does it? is there any distro based on Ubuntu / Debian , intended for security that does run live ? Thanks!!
<iptable> chudszy, #ubuntu-pl I think
<cfhowlett> !kali|dimitry7
<ubottu> dimitry7: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Jeroen_Mathon> Dimitry7:It does run live
<Guest81914> I have nothing to lose atm on it, so I guess I'll do a clean install
<histo> dimitry7: kali runs live
<boolean> iptable: tis ok .. i figured it out .. been too long since i played with it
<dknezev_> anyone??? can't seem to find an answer on the net and hoping someone here knows. using 12.04 google chrome, where are the cached flash files stored?
<Guest81914> is it apt sudo-get install ?
<dimitry7> Jeroen_Mathon, well, the options are install, etc. I will check again...
<histo> !eol | Guest81914
<ubottu> Guest81914: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cfhowlett> Guest81914 torrent the ISO with transmission.  make a USB.  install
<cfhowlett> and READ the eolupgrade link
<dimitry7> histo, Jeroen_Mathon yes you were right, but only Full ISO, i tried mini :p
<dimitry7> mini does not run live
<sovereignentity> No synaptic?
<varunendra> dimitry7, 'mini' of any distro doesn't run live, that's the whole purpose of making it 'mini' (only essential components)
<ActionParsnip> sovereignentity: why? it's not installed by default.....
<dimitry7> varunendra, ooh okay, nice!
<ActionParsnip> varunendra: you may be able to switch to other TTYs...
<histo> dimitry7: mini is for a net install typically
<paulus68> I just bought a samsung S24D300 and want to use it as dual screen how do I do this, at the mm
<dimitry7> histo, yes, mostly!
<paulus68> moment it's connected through hdmi but no signal from pc
<histo> dimitry7: it's 25mb you though it would run live?  well it does technically just without any tools
<dimitry7> histo, and for example Ubuntu Remix... I booted with it and it gave me a shell $ instead of the GUI, problably my graphics but I runned it on a Power Edge 2950
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: is it connected to a laptop?
<sydney> ok,i just installed gnome-fallback,and when i loged in,i only the background loaded.None of the keys i push work,and i cannot log back out. how to fix?
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: desktop
<histo> dimitry7: distrowatch.org
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: if you reboot with it attached, is it ok?
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: is the hdmi enabled in bios, if it is controlled there
<cfhowlett> sydney ctrl alt F6 for a terminal.  sudo reboot
<dimitry7> histo, I know it... well I am downloading Ubuntu Server now.
<dimitry7> burning indeed...
<paulus68> no that's the problem or do I need to do a shutdown restart
<paulus68> hdmi should be enabled in the bios
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: should is a powerful word
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: true
<histo> dimitry7: why are you downloading server?
<sydney> cfhowlett: ok,i will be right back.
<histo> dimitry7: it's not a live security distro
<dimitry7> histo, I know, but this server can't read DVDs, and there is no CD for Kali
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: any Idea where to find that option in the bios just to be sure
<histo> dimitry7: use usb
<dimitry7> histo, it can't boot from USB either :-S
<dimitry7> histo, I might try again though... first time it didn't
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: it's an asus motherboard
<histo> dimitry7: http://distrowatch.org/search.php?ostype=Linux&category=Security&origin=All&basedon=Ubuntu&notbasedon=None&desktop=All&architecture=All&status=Active
<dimitry7> histo, let me check
<histo> dimitry7: and here is debian based. http://distrowatch.org/search.php?ostype=Linux&category=Security&origin=All&basedon=Debian&notbasedon=None&desktop=All&architecture=All&status=Active
<sydney> cfhowlett: i was able to do that,but still nothing shows except the background.
<cfhowlett> sydney logout and choose unity.  then login --- test if your system is otherwise installed properly
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: when clicking on detect display it does nothing
<dimitry7> histo, ooh very, good, thank you!! Will download one of those :-)
<sydney> cfhowlett: thats just it,i cannot log out,or do anything.
<cfhowlett> sydney over my head.  sorry.  ask again in channel - someone with more experience than I should know
<sydney> Ok,I just did a fresh install of Ubuntu gnome,and i decided to install gnome-fallback.well,when i selected gnome fallback and logged back in,nothing loads except the desktop background.I can do ctrl+alt+f1,but thats it.
<histo> sydney: do any of the other sessions work?
<Locke2002> sydney: What if you right-click the desktop?
<sydney> Yes,but i cannot log back out.I Have tried that
<sydney> i cannot even see the mouse
<histo> sydney: do you have auto login enabled?
<sydney> yes
<sydney> otherwise this would be easy to fix. ;)
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: when changing the HDMI cable to first screen no signal only DVI cable selected
<histo> sydney: sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<histo> sydney: disable the autologin-user
<sydney> Using that line?
<sydney> thewres nothing else i have to do?
<sydney> ok,i will be right back
<Guest81914> I completed the download of 14.04 iso, do I put the .iso file on a usb, and reboot the pc?
<daftykins> Guest81914: you need to use a program to put it on there, what OS are you on?
<Guest81914> 12.10 ubuntu
<Walex> Guest81914: yes, there is an install page too. Or you burn it to a CD.
<daftykins> *DVD
<kevin__> Alguno habla espa;ol?
<varunendra> !usb | Guest81914
<ubottu> Guest81914: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<daftykins> !es | kevin__
<ubottu> kevin__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<pavlos> !es| kevin__
<dimitry7> histo, wow, excellent the Debian distros! Thank you man! :-)
<dimitry7> * debian-based
<TiLAK> http://goo.gl/mSs3yj
<user123321> My Ubuntu hanged on boot for 2 consecutive times this morning (after hitting enter in Ubuntu @ boot menu), with only black screen and pressing caps lock key does not even trigger its light. Is there a way to check the boot details etc. any advice?
<sydney> Ok,thn what do i do?
<user123321> latest LTS
<daftykins> user123321: upgraded recently? tried an older kernel?
<user123321> daftykins, clean install.
<user123321> daftykins, and, no.
<daftykins> have you upgraded it since said clean install?
<Symphonym> About to do a fresh (re) install of Ubuntu but I always seem to forget what the commands were to boot a liveUSB from the grub2 command line, any help?
<user123321> daftykins, just clean install, didn't do major changes intentionally, other than software update and some software installs.
<TiLAK> Check this http://goo.gl/mSs3yj
<user123321> daftykins, no. I installed the latest version.
<daftykins> user123321: so due to said software update (== upgrade) you may have another kernel on
<daftykins> user123321: either look for another or run memtest i'd say
<sydney> How do i disable automatic login from ctrl+alt+f7?
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: ?
<user123321> daftykins, I see. But Ubuntu asks me to update right? hmm.
<user123321> daftykins, I'd do memtest?
<daftykins> user123321: what do you mean asks you to update?
<user123321> daftykins, Ubuntu shows "new updates are available"
<daftykins> but you said it's not booting...
<user123321> daftykins, I make sure things are up to date.
<pavlos> sydney, you could go System settings | users and groups and edit that user NOT to autologin
<sydney> pavlos: In terminal*
<user123321> daftykins, It didn't this morning for 2 consecutive times, but I booted successfully after. This is what freaking me out :/
<daftykins> user123321: oh... i misunderstood, by hang you mean it just takes a lot longer
<user123321> daftykins, I had to turn off manually.
<histo> sydney: I told you edi thte lightdm.conf
<daftykins> oh, you got in on the third go? :)
<pavlos> sydney, well, someone said to comment out a line in lightdm.conf
<sydney> histo: but,what do i type?
<daftykins> user123321: yeah straight to memtest then. i don't diagnose anything until that's clean
<histo> sydney: sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf and disable the autologin-user
<user123321> daftykins, Yes, I went to ubuntu recovery, it booted. Then did a restsrt, worked. But I'm scared because I don't know hy it happened, what if it happens again o.O
<user123321> daftykins, Oh ok.
<sydney> histo: what do i have to type to tell it to disable it?
<sydney> histo: im in the editor,but i dont know what to type. :(
<varunendra> sydney, the line "autologin-user=" is just that in my system (no auto login). So I guess just remove the user name in that line
<histo> sydney: remove your user name or add a # in the front of that line then save the file
<sydney> You guys are confusing. i dont see any words on the screen except the editor. is there supposed to be "autologin"somewhere?
<sydney> i just have the editor,and a white blinking cursor
<daftykins> sounds like you typo'd the file name
<pavlos> sydney, there should be 4 lines ... change the autologin-user=sydney to autologin-user=    save, exit.
<sydney> There is nothing there.
<varunendra> sydney, does "cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf" show any lines? You must exit the editor to run this command.
<sydney> Are you forgetting that im using ubuntu gnomes login manager? OR IS THERE NO DIFFERENCE?
<daftykins> don't use caps.
<sydney> sorry,i bumped it.
<ActionParsnip> sydney: if you switched to gdm, you'll need the gdm.conf file
<sydney> ok
<varunendra> sydney, to see which one you have - "locate lightdm.conf gdm.conf"
<eric_tux> hello
<eric_tux> I need help to correct a malfunction on a MacBook 5,1 with 14.04 installed
<eric_tux> Please you can read a bug report here
<eric_tux> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1331360
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1331360 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Touchpad does not work correctlyafter suspend/resume" [Undecided,New]
<nick0R0> Hi
<eric_tux> can someone help me, because this causes a real problem when I work for my job
<sydney> sudo nano /ext/gdm/gdm.conf?
<daftykins> /etc/
<varunendra> sydney, is the file there? Check its contents with 'cat' first.
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: could you help?
<nick0R0> So...
<varunendra> eric_tux, have you tried reloading the driver?
<daftykins> paulus68: no need to hound one user
<sydney> No,that didnt show as anytrhing
<eric_tux> varunendra: how to do?
<paulus68> daftykins:not my intention
<varunendra> eric_tux, just guessing here - the driver should be "psmouse", so the commands should be - "sudo modprobe -rv psmouse" ... then ... "sudo modprobe -v psmouse". The first one will disable it, the 2nd one should re-enable it, hopefully properly.
<sydney> i wil dink around with it later. :)
<paulus68> daftykins: just trying to find a solution that's all and I think Actionparsnip is old enough to tell me that he can't help me
<nick0R0> ...How do you remove Ubuntu One (And the service "goodbye" message)??
<daftykins> paulus68: asking a question to the whole channel might be more effective
<pavlos> sydney, travel the /etc/gdm/ path and look for a conf file (in my case I have custom.conf) if you find it, edit using nano and disable the autologin
<paulus68> daftykins: already did that actionparsnip started to reply then left which is not his normal behaviour
<sireorion> hi all.. how do i terminate a program.... i cant shutdown wine
<eric_tux> varunendra: nop, kernel does not uses psmouse
<varunendra> eric_tux, how did you check? lsmod?
<eric_tux> the first -rv command does nothing
<eric_tux> then I -v , got insmod psmouse
<eric_tux> -rv got rmmod psmouse
<eric_tux> so I guess the psmouse wasn't loaded the first time
<varunendra> eric_tux, I would like to see the outputs of (pastebin links of) "xinput" and "lsmod"
<paulus68> I just bought a samsung S24D300 and want to use it as dual screen how do I do this, at the mm
<paulus68> moment it's connected through hdmi but no signal from pc
<eric_tux> varunendra: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7664317/
<varunendra> eric_tux, apparently it is "BCM5974". You may try replacing 'psmouse' with 'bcm5974' in the modprobe commands. But I have no experience with it, so can't say if it may cause any troubles forcing you to reboot.
<eric_tux> is bcm5974 linked with the wifi card? I think that wifi or network is part of the problem
<varunendra> eric_tux, it is touchpad driver, not wifi
<eric_tux> ok fine I'll test next time I have the problem and we append a comment to my bug report
<eric_tux> s /we/will/
<eric_tux> verunendra thanks
<varunendra> eric_tux, you may also try 'xinput float bcm5974' command combo, which is a bit safer. (xinput float bcm5974.... then .... xinput reattach bcm5974 Virtual core pointer)
<eric_tux> ok
<jhutchins> ubuntu.org is expired and awaiting renewal?
<jhutchins> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Trusty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<varunendra> eric_tux, a correction - the "Virtual core pointer" must be in single or double quotes, since it has spaces in the name. :)
<eric_tux> On my laptop I have 8Go RAM installed, is it normal to find more than 6Go used reported by top (when this problem arrives), swap is totally free?
<varunendra> eric_tux, totally normal. The used RAM is used for buffers
<nick0R0> So...
<nick0R0> ...How do you remove Ubuntu One (And the service "goodbye" message)??
<eric_tux> ok chrome eats a *lot* of memory
<pavlos> nick0R0, http://askubuntu.com/questions/309122/removing-ubuntu-one
<jhutchins> nick0R0: Format the drive?  What do you really want to do?
<varunendra> jhutchins, they want to remove just the service, not Ubuntu OS itself :)
<Slappy> ok, I been using Linux as my primary desktop os for a couple of years now but I have a problem
<Slappy> EVERY SINGLE TIME I install a distro, it is buggy at best, problematic at worst & after only a few months, gets so damn buggy that I have to reinstall it
<pavlos> Slappy, no reason for caps
<Slappy> Is there ANY Linux distro that I can just install & have work without issue?
<kittykitty> anyone know much about HDD noises? :P
<caser555> Yes.  When it makes a noise, throw it away and get a new one.
<caser555> :)
<pavlos> kittykitty, run a smart test of hdd
<kittykitty> pavlos, smart returned ok
<varunendra> Slappy, depends on the kind of problems you have. Probably just stick with a version that is all set and works, then only allow security updates, disable the rest. Not the best advice, but if stability is the first priority, then..
<pavlos> kittykitty, the results should tell you which parms are close to end of life
<irreverant> what is the diskpart tool for partition and logical management?
<irreverant> qpart?
<Slappy> Yeah, I'm running 14.04 now
<Slappy> I'm thinking maybe I should downgrade back to 12.04
<Slappy> But this is just ridiculous
<irreverant> gpart
<xmj> morning
<varunendra> Slappy, is the list of problems you faced long? Or just a few recurring ones?
<Slappy> I mean Pinguy was a disaster, Ubuntu GNOME was a POS, Mint was horrible with the exception of 14, xUbuntu voyager was terrible,
<Slappy> eh longish
<xmj> I have one of those weird problems: trying to run ubuntu 13.04 in FreeBSD 11's bhyve. someone mangled the config file, so the grub lines are absent
<xmj> I need something like this (works with centos): "echo -e \"linux /vmlinuz-2.6.32-042stab081.3 ro root=/dev/mapper/VolGroup-lv_root\ninitrd /initramfs-2.6.32-042stab081.3.img\nrescue\nboot\"
<ActionParsnip> Slappy: was 12.04 working ok for you?
<xmj> can someone help me out with those few lines?
<xmj> (or, any vars I could pass to grub that'd work)
<jhutchins> Slappy: I've been running various Linux distros on severs since the late 90's, some of which have been up that long.  I've been on a Linux desktop exclusively since 2004.
<Wishfull> Hello all
<Wishfull> Anyone using Ubuntu as a DC
<jhutchins> Wishfull: samba?
<Wishfull> yes
<Slappy> The problem is, every single linux distro I have ever installed has "Hay der was a problum. da ting herp de derped" pop ups right from the start that just get worse over time. & It's hard for me to keepdrinking the "Linux is so much better than windows" Kool aid when every linux distro I run is MORE unstable & problematic
<Wishfull> trying to get a server up but not having luch
<jhutchins> Slappy: Maybe it's you.
<daftykins> Slappy: amusingly that message makes me think you've just got a dead hard disk for all these installs
<Slappy> doubt it
<Wishfull> Thats true, but Id like to think Im missing soming
<jhutchins> Slappy: I don't have problems like that, but then again I don't use ppas or load third party bleeding edge software.
<varunendra> Slappy, Or an incompatible hardware, maybe post the 'list-of-problems' at Ubuntu Forums, and ask for advice there. :)
<jhutchins> Slappy: What you describe isn't common to the hundreds of Linux systems I'm responsible for at work either.
<varunendra> Slappy, by the way, whoever says "Linux is so much better than windows" - is lying. It is subjective at best.
<daftykins> let's not even entertain the 'better' conversation please, it's off topic.
<Slappy> My hardware is all just fine, checked it all over multiple times. Ram, HDD, etc, all checks out fine, & the MD5 on the ISO's all check out too
<xmj> Slappy: come over to the dark side.
<Slappy> I agree it is subjective btw
<varunendra> Slappy, how old or new is the hardware? Incompatible != Broken
<daftykins> Slappy: so you install 14.04 desktop, fully update it then suddenly it starts going wrong?
<Slappy> yeah& it's about 2 & a half years old
<Slappy> but badblocks & the disk utility all come back clean with no bad sectors
<compdoc> no reallocated or pending sectors
<daftykins> Slappy: i'd rather see smartctl output than those
<Slappy> Crud, I need to head to work
<paulus68>  howto check if my HDMI support is enabled in Ubuntu for either my video card or motherboard
<Slappy> Ok, to be continued when I return
<varunendra> Slappy, I am mostly active in wireless troubleshooting, and I know that many drivers are facing 'regression' due to some critical changes in the kernel code. For example, most Atheros cards work best with kernel 3.2 series, but not the newer ones. Can't say about other kind of problems.
<sydney> How do i change th defult grub after setting up dual boot?
<daftykins> 'the default grub' ?
<varunendra> sydney, what do you wish to change in the menu?
<sydney> uups
<sydney> defalt OS in grub
<sydney> How do i make a certian os defult in the grub?
<varunendra> sydney, edit the /etc/default/grub file, then "sudo update-grub"
<varunendra> sydney, the top item in the list is numbered '0', the next is '1' and so on.
<pavlos> sydney, http://askubuntu.com/questions/401023/how-to-edit-grub-default-operating-system
<jhutchins> I wish there were a way to generate the menu that grub displays without having to boot, just so you could verify changes.
<varunendra> sydney, in /etc/default/grub, change the line "GRUB_DEFAULT=0" to "GRUB_DEFAULT=3" for example (to boot the 4th item in the menu)
<sydney> ah,ok :D
<kn8il> sydney, two options, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/change-boot-order-in-ubuntu-13-10-13-04/
<sydney> it wont allow me to save :(
<ActionParsnip> sydney: do you want Windows to be default?
<sydney> No,i want ubuntu 12.04 to be,not 14.04
<xmj> Sooo
<e^> sydney: use sudo
<varunendra> sydney, what won't allow you to save? Have you opened it on a text editor without root privilege?
<varunendra> sydney, you can also use a single line 'sed' command ;p
<sydney> So,how do i use sudo?
<e^> sydney: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<ActionParsnip> varunendra: sed is awesome
<varunendra> sydney, if in 12.04, "gksu gedit /etc/default/grub"
<varunendra> ActionParsnip, totally agree :D
<sydney> thanks!!
<sydney> i will be right back...
<varunendra> ..hopefully :/
<subb1> hi folks
<subb1> I run 14.04. Everyday I start my desktop when I try to browse websites, they don't resolve to an ip. SImultaneously I'm able to ping public IPs though. Then only way is to add Google's public DNS servers to resolv.conf by hand. What is the issue? how can I troubleshoot?
<e^> sydney: did it work?
<pavlos> subb1, maybe there is a typo in the dns info
<varunendra> subb1, if google's (or any other) DNS works, you should add it in Network Manager to make it permanent.
<subb1> pavlos, what typo?
<sydney> e^: i think the main grub config file is on my other partion. :(
<sydney> I have to go...
<subb1> varunendra, no I wouldn't want that though. I'd like to use the NS by my ISP.
<pavlos> subb1, where and how did you change dns info?
<subb1> resolv.conf pavlos
<delac> any way to hide applications from Dash? Using Alacarte doesn't seem to have effect.
<varunendra> subb1, if changing or adding DNS is solving the problem, then almost certainly the default DNS is the problem. The one shown by "nm-tool"
<skinux> I installed Ubuntu over again to another partition and now both boot entries boot the second installation?
<trism> delac: OnlyShowIn= in the .desktop file works, I use that to hide the amazon one
<MERB> Dell has refered me to Ubuntu for support... Trying to install new Chipset, and Running Linux Ubuntu, found the file: "9020_A03.fish.tar.gz" on Dell support site just for doing that... the Instructions say just double click the file and follow the prompt. Those instructions help me not nil... There are multiple files/dirs which seem to be for different machines
<MERB> Anyone able to shed some light
<subb1> varunendra, my DNS server is shown as my router - 192.168.1.1. It's also the gateway
<delac_> trism: sry, got logged off. So no nice editor for easy modifications?
<varunendra> subb1, then the router is doing the job of DNS-request forwarding. Make sure it is configured correctly.
<e^> MERB: tar -xzvf 9020_*.tar.gz
<MERB> e^ i know how to extract the contents
<MERB> but then i'm stuck ;(
<pragmatism> part
<trism> delac_: there could be, but I don't hide that many so it is just easier for me to copy them to ~/.local/share/applications/ and add/edit that line
<delac_> trism: ok, thanks
<MERB> debs, preseed, scripts and a text file prepackage.dell... None of which tell me anything
<varunendra> going afk..
<MERB> the dirs have a fair ammount of stuff, but I have no idea with file would be for me machine
<ActionParsnip> MERB: install unp and run:   unp 9020_A03.fish.tar.gz
<MERB> I know how to unpack the .tar.gz file
<ActionParsnip> MERB: use the unp command, it will need installing
<ActionParsnip> MERB: works on any archive you can name
<MERB> I can file 3 shell scripts in one dir and and like 10 deb packages
<ActionParsnip> MERB: what are the script names?
<subb1> any hints guys?
<ActionParsnip> MERB: or provide a pastebin of all the file names
<pavlos> subb1, can you ping google.com
<ActionParsnip> subb1: can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<MERB> AP: 05-gfx-fglrx.sh  05-nvidia-installer.sh  12-sunix-install.sh
<subb1> pavlos, I can now ping google.com. But when there's the issue, google.com does not resolve. Yes I can ping 8.8.8.8 when the resolution issue is there.
<subb1> ActionParsnip ^^
<pavlos> subb1, from your browser can you see https//www.google.com?
<ActionParsnip> subb1: try:   echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee -a /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head > /dev/null
<subb1> pavlos, thanks guys.. but it's not help.
<ActionParsnip> subb1: reboot and test
<subb1> helping*
<subb1> you're not getting my point :(
<subb1> I want to pin down the problem to my router or dnsmasq
<sydney> If i delete my os on my other partion,then run sudo ubdate-grub,will it hurt anything?
<sydney> sudo update-grub*
<subb1> ActionParsnip, yes I add 8.8.8.8 to resolv.conf when that issue occurs and it solves for me.
<pavlos> subb1, you tell us you can ping a site but using your browser it does not resolve. dns is correct so I'm confused.
<e^> sydney: did you run update-grub after the edit a while ago?
<e^> before you restarted?
<subb1> pavlos, you didn't get my point
<sydney> yes
<e^> sydney: try grub-mkconfig
<sydney> ok
<e^> check that the file is still edited correctly first
<e^> gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<sydney> sudo grub-mkconfig?
<e^> yeah no need for sudo i think
<sydney> ok,rebooting
<ActionParsnip> e^: for reading, sudo is not needed :P)
<gartral> how do I reset MTP connections..
<e^> ActionParsnip: i know but in case he needs to edit it.
<e^> sydney: any luck?
<sydney> nope
<sydney> im going to reboot again...
<bitbandit> guys what is this package? "libreoffice 1:4.2.3~rc3-0ubuntu2" I have libre office installed and this package is not installed.
<daftykins> it's probably the meta package that refers to all the others
<ActionParsnip> bitbandit: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<sydney> just forget it,i can live with it. :D
<sydney> thanks for you help though!! :D
<kn8il> sydney, For the record you can from either ubuntu just insert grub to the mbr and it will be the default
<kittykitty> i forgot who i was talking to about HDDs
<daftykins> kittykitty: what's your query?
<pavlos> kittykitty, we talked about smartctl /dev/sda and look at the TYPE column for indications of fail
<kittykitty> lol ok, i just forgot your name pavlos :P
<kittykitty> the network died and then my ubuntu box froze sooo :P (Theres another issue to fix, xserver hanging...)
<bitbandit> ActionParsnip: 14.04 LTS
<Symphonym> What's with the "Canonical Partner" ppa's? As far as I understand they contain third party programs such as Skype, so assuming I want skype installed should I mark the checkbox for the partner ppa in the "Other Software" tab?
<bitbandit> daftykins: i guess that if it was a meta package it would be marked as installed.
<daftykins> bitbandit: i've seen odd situations ;)
<bitbandit> daftykins: BTW i cant install it. there is some kind of dependency conflict
<daftykins> would you like to pastebin it?
<ActionParsnip> bitbandit: ok and run:  apt-cache policy libreoffice     and pastebin the output please
<holstein> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<sydney> I need to mount a drive as sudo.How do i do that?
<e^> do you know the /dev/sdXy of it ?
<paulus68>  howto check if my HDMI support is enabled in Ubuntu for either my video card or motherboard
<bitbandit> libreoffice:
<bitbandit>   Installed: (none)
<bitbandit>   Candidate: 1:4.2.3~rc3-0ubuntu2
<bitbandit>   Version table:
<bitbandit>      1:4.2.3~rc3-0ubuntu2 0
<bitbandit>         500 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/universe amd64 Packages
<unopaste> bitbandit you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<e^> sydney: go to the dash and type "disks"
<sydney>  /media/12008ed4-02cc-4753-9f63-2bc4c5390ac7
<sydney> im using gnome fallback in 12.04 ;)
<sydney> I can see the file i want to edit,but i dont have the permissions.
<e^> type in the terminal: gksu nautilus
<e^> and edit it
<sydney> ok
<sydney> histo: are you on?
<sydney> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7664684/
<sydney> Everyone,what do i have to change in here to disable automatic logon? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7664684/
<trijntje> sydney: ths
<paulus68>  howto check if my HDMI support is enabled in Ubuntu for either my video card or motherboard
<trijntje> sydney: cant you tell from the name?
<Ziber> Hey, I'm trying to setup an ipv6 tunnel, and have it setup in my interfaces file. When I try to 'ifup' if, it says it already exists. But it does not appear in ifconfig.
<trijntje> paulus68: plug in an HDMI monitor?
<paulus68> trijntje: is already plugged in and not working
<sydney> trijntje: the name?
<e^> paulus68: press the keyboard shortcut on your laptop
<e^> f4 or f8 or something
<paulus68> e^: it's a desktop
<sydney> trijntje: its the config of gdm
<trijntje> sydney: the names of the options are pretty clear, automatic login and timed login
<sydney> trijntje: what is timed login?
<sydney> trijntje: so i just have to change those 2 to false?
<e^> paulus68: go to settings > display and select the monitor and press "on"
<paulus68> e^: monitor is not mentioned
<sydney> ok,will be right back
<trijntje> I think so. I have no experience with gdm, but that sounds like a good guess
<paulus68> e^: also when changing the hdmi to original screen gives no signal
<paulus68> e^: goal is to use this screen as second screen like an extended desktop
<xmj> so
<Ziber> Is there a surefire way to completely take down a network interface so I can start it up again? v4tunnel, if it matters.
<e^> paulus68: well it is do-able.
<xmj> can someone tell me what filesystem the ubuntu isos have?
<e^> paulus68: try pressing on detect displays (settings>display), also is there a "mirrored display" option to select on the right?
<sydney> It worked,thanks so much!!
<kittykitty> Xserver hung before... Infact the whole laptop im using did :P Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> kittykitty: does CTRL + ALT + F1   drop you to a command line ok?
<kittykitty> ive rebooted since then ActionParsnip
<paulus68> e^: yes but all grayed out
<kittykitty> its running from a USB HDD on intel integrated graphics on 14.04 using intel drivers from 01.intel.org
<e^> paulus68: great it means it see's your second screen.
<Iridium> Greetings gentlemen...
<daftykins> hi
<paulus68> e^: no it just sees 1 screen
<kn8il> xmj, what is the end goal kinda a strange question is all.
<nico103> hi
<e__> paulus68: there should be a box representing the display in the top section click on it and set it to "on"
<kittykitty> any ideas ActionParsnip
<kittykitty> ?
<nico103> what's the process for getting a pkg updated?
<paulus68> e^: my principal screen is in that box and that's it
<kn8il> nico103, apt-get update and upgarde
<nico103> no, I mean, in the repo
<e__> paulus68: nevermind i thought you had "mirrored on/off" in gray
<nico103> I filed a bug to get jq updated to 1.4
<Iridium> I've tried to upgrade to latest trusty, but, when I run the upgrader, it shows me a message: Unable to upgrade. The tmp isn't mounted or doens not exist. Try to mount and run again"... I tried to run ''mount /tmp /tmp --not succeeded.
<nico103> kn8il: so far there's no action on it
<kn8il> nico103, nothing you can do really
<ActionParsnip> kittykitty: you could test your RAM using Memtest86+ from Grub, make sure RAM is ok
<kittykitty> Ok, ill have to do that later ActionParsnip. Anything i could do in the meantime?
<nico103> kn8il: oh, I was hoping maybe there was a bit more of a community around this that could contribute to getting a pkg updated more quickly
<nico103> k, thanks
<xmj> kn8il: nvm
<ActionParsnip> kittykitty: could check in /var/log  files to see if anything was reported there
<xmj> solved by just plain mounting the .iso.
<kittykitty> i think it might have to do with the battery running low tbh
<kn8il> nico103, It is the developers territory, that area has to be secure is all
<paulus68> e__: only thing I can think of is see if I can launch a live cd and see if it's gonna be detected there, also with a standard monitor cable it's not detecting any signal
<kn8il> xmj, That is why I asked.
<e^> paulus68: give it a shot.
<xmj> kn8il: (took a while to get my system to load the iso, and to understand that i hadn't yet installed it.)
<paulus68> e^: bbl dinner
<kn8il> xmj, That makes no sense within the context but glad your set. ;)
<kn8il> at least to me anyway
<e^> paulus68: check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1641854
<e^> when you're back
<skinux> repost: I installed Ubuntu over again to another partition and now both boot entries boot the second installation?
<Symphonym> Is the Unity tweak tool safe to use? Meaning that it won't corrupt my GUI or anything similar?
<nydel> my apt-get is all messed up this morning apparently on account of package openstack-dashboard-ubuntu-theme -- does anyone know about this?
<daftykins> Symphonym: everything's safe when you have backups
<ObrienDave> skinux, you'll have to edit one of them to find the first installation
<skinux> Okay.
<skinux> Why did Ubuntu installer change the first one anyway?
<daftykins> maybe you made a mistake
<ObrienDave> couldn't tell ya, sorry
 * skinux steps away
<tsquad> hello, im looking for a bit of help setting up a static ip on my wlan addaptor through the terminal, can anyone help me out with this please?
<linda> Hello my name is linda
<nydel> here is my apt-get output http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7664793/ just trying to update, but getting stuck because of openstack-dashboard-ubuntu-theme
<MrJohnnZ> you aren't my granmar are you?
<daftykins> linda: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<nydel> not even sure what that package does. any help appreciated.
<clevas> Is there a simple way of dual booting win 8 with ubuntu yet or do we still have to follow 10 pages of guidelines?
<theadmin> clevas: It's pretty simple if you let the installer handle the partitioning automatically
<linda> no, i am just here to get a registration code
<ObrienDave> nydel, run "sudo apt-get -f install"
<clevas> did that 20 times and get grub error everytime at startup
<daftykins> linda: what kind of code?
<theadmin> linda: wuh? Ubuntu is free software, there are no codes
<nydel> ObrienDave: i did, it's in the pastebin
<nydel> line 10
<ObrienDave> sorry, quick read :)
<nydel> all good bud i forgot to add newlines there :p
<tsquad> can anyone help me set a static ip on my wlan addaptor, the guides i have followed have not worked for me
<daftykins> nydel: sooo... it's telling you what's wrong, so have you looked into fixing your apache config?
<linda> a registration code so i can view tutorials
<daftykins> linda: what website are you looking at where you believe you need a code?
<ObrienDave> linda, as in where?
<linda> Welcome screen
<MrJohnnZ> you sure that isn't the password box?
<Redban> Hi all, just installed Steam on Ubuntu 14.04 but it won't start. I get this error: http://i.imgur.com/q9Q14kp.png
<Redban> please help ! thanks in advance
<linda> tried to see tutorials
<ObrienDave> linda, can you pastebin or imgur something for us to see?
<ObrienDave> what tutorials?
<daftykins> i'm beginning to think it's a bot.
<ObrienDave> i guess
<nydel> thank you daftykins not sure how i mised that or how my apache2.conf got altered. it just had an extra char at the end. removed it, restarted the service, and apt-get -f install worked.
<daftykins> nydel: great :)
<kristenbb> hi, I was updating my ubuntu 14.04 and suddenly the screen went purplish, and I had no choice but to hard reboot. Since then, when I boot, I have the message 'error : file not found. grub rescue>'. What to do?
<nydel> kristenbb: can you boot an ubuntu from a flash or something? you could then mount your installation and replace the /boot directory with what's on the flash drive (back up your installation's /boot)
<daftykins> kristenbb: where are you typing from now?
<kristenbb> daftykins: another computer
<skinux> Oh, I know why...because Ubuntu at least tried to write to MBR, which obviously didn't work right.
<daftykins> kristenbb: as nydel started saying, boot a live USB then chroot the install and finish the update and upgrade
<kristenbb> is that the only solution ? it does not seem easy
<daftykins> it's extremely easy
<daftykins> kristenbb: do you have any data on that system that you haven't backed up?
<kristenbb> can you guide me through it then please ?
<kristenbb> daftykins: yes, of course, unfortunately, as is often the case
<nydel> unfortunately it sounds like your booting is out of whack so there's no magic keystroke or anything. but it's easier than you expect.
<daftykins> i can point you to the guide
<daftykins> !chroot | kristenbb
<ubottu> kristenbb: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<daftykins> kristenbb: make up your bootable USB / DVD, boot the affected system then have a look at the above link. ask again in here if you get stuck
<neutralizer> have anyone here done any research on ARM 64 Bit SoC? Which is best for Ubuntu etc?
<nydel> daftykins: i do this pretty often without chroot. chroot as a concept will confuse casual users
<daftykins> nydel: yeah, i don't like your boot transplant idea though
<kristenbb> daftykins: nydel: also I chose the option to encrypt the home folder during the installation process, will that not be an issue ?
<daftykins> oh great, encryption :(
<nydel> daftykins: kristenbb: what you really need is to make sure that your /initd.img & /vmlinuz are pointing to things that exist and aren't broken
<daftykins> it shouldn't matter for this approach
<nydel> that doesn't have to involve copying over the entire boot directory
<kristenbb> nydel: I have no idea what you're talking about :)
<daftykins> nydel: if you're going to be here long enough to help, you're welcome to try your approach... however i will be heading off shortly
<nydel> kristenbb: there are two pointer files called symbolic links in the / directory that point at which kernel version to use (the heart of your linux)
<nydel> they are /initrd.img and /vmlinuz
<daftykins> nydel: i know you mean well but a documented chroot with a help link is far better than what you're trying to explain ;)
<nydel> you need to make sure that they are pointing to existing, non-broken files inside the /boot directory
<daftykins> kristenbb: are you working on getting boot media created? :)
<kristenbb> yes
<kristenbb> ok I just run the live cd, what now ?
<kristenbb> I chose try ubuntu without installing
<daftykins> kristenbb: i gave you a link to follow
<daftykins> yes
<MrJohnnZ> install it if you like it
<daftykins> MrJohnnZ: that's not what's going on here. it's a support situation
<MrJohnnZ> ah I see
<KGM70> o/
<kn8il> kristenbb, You can boot to the OS with this tool and fix from there. http://www.supergrubdisk.org/super-grub2-disk/
<daftykins> oh i do enjoy a too-many-cooks situation
<KGM70> doubt the questioner enjoys it
<kn8il> options if the user understands are the best learning situation daftykins
<kristenbb> i'll try the chroot option, if you would be kind enough to stick around for just a few minutes
<kristenbb> it's still loading
<daftykins> KGM70: it was sarcasm
<KGM70> daftykins, ok
<kristenbb> ok i'm in. so what folder am I to chroot ?
<KGM70> sarcasm doesn't come across well in text form
<daftykins> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<daftykins> kristenbb: skip on down to "Setting up the chroot"
<kristenbb> that's what i'm reading but all is not clear
<jordan223> I broke the grub on a live USB. Any way to fix it? I performed a dist-upgrade on my live usb, and then after restart I got a black screen with "Boot Error" in white text when I try to boot to the live USB. Ubuntu 12.04.
<daftykins> kristenbb: is the live session connected online ok? can you visit paste.ubuntu.com ?
<kristenbb> yes
<kn8il> jordan223, a dist-upgrade will call kernels a bad idea on a live
<daftykins> kristenbb: good stuff. run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit" please
<jordan223> kn8il Gotcha, didn't know. So only do upgrades on live sessions?
<kristenbb> wait what ? what about the chroot ? i havent done anything yet
<kn8il> jordan223, The problem with a live is the iso is not changed, you only add configs, you are better with a full install on a usb big enough.
<daftykins> kristenbb: i know, these are the steps beforehand.
<n1n0> holstein are you here?
<jordan223> kn8il, Thanks for the help. I guess I've never thought about trying that. What is the difference between a live session on a USB and a full install on a USB?
<kn8il> jordan223, live is an iso with configs added as you update, a full install is the OS and is made to be updated
<kn8il> jordan223, The usb is incidental
<WilsonMathew> Hello, I was trying to install awesomewm along with unity of ubuntu 14.04lst. So It kept giving me an erros related to the status file so I did "mv /var/lib/dpkg/status-old /var/lib/dpkg/status" and now my apt-get doesn't work. I figure I would run a fsck and this is what I got: http://codepad.org/kbpEaBN8 everytime I try to press 2 so that it fixes the problem It just says that it din't make any changes. So is there another way to fix this or to do it
<WilsonMathew>  manually?
<Iridium> Which is the command to do the release upgrade?
<kn8il> jordan223, Incidental meaning it is the same as a internal except slower in being read and running is all.
<daftykins> Iridium: do-release-upgrade
<clevas> I just checked and my win8.1 is installed in legacy mode. Why am i still getting grub error un ubuntu trying dual boot?
<kristenbb> daftykins: omg i'm just realizing something nasty. fdisk -l only shows /dev/sdaX, whereas I have 2 disks on my computer :(. Does that mean my disk is dead ?
<jordan223> kn8il, I use my live USB so that I can acess my specific dropbox and user account and everything when I insert hte USB into various generic computers at school and stuff. Will a full install still work?
<kn8il> !bootinfo | clevas
<ubottu> clevas: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<daftykins> kristenbb: that might explain why it's not booting, how are they partitioned?
<clevas> ok
<daftykins> kristenbb: desktop or laptop?
<kn8il> clevas, Run that and post the url of the scripts output, can be ruin from a live
<kn8il> run*
<Iridium> daftykins: I've got an error when running the system updater, something is wrong with the /tmp..
<kristenbb> daftykins: desktop. the sda that is shown here is just data, and the os is on the other disk (sdb, i guess), which is a ssd
<daftykins> Iridium: do you feel like pasting said error to paste.ubuntu.com or do i get 20 questions?
<kn8il> jordan223, Yeah, the live is find just don't run updates is all.
<Iridium> daftykins: Where that is coming from?
<daftykins> kristenbb: hmm, can you run the commands i said anyway so i can see fdisk's output? "sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit"
<kn8il> jordan223, Either work, just updating the live is problematic.
<michagogo> Hi, can I make grep search for a certain string, but only if a certain other string doesn't appear later in the same line?
<Iridium> daftykins: I got this: This usually is caused by a system where /tmp is mounted noexec. Please remount without noexec and run the upgrade again.
<daftykins> Iridium: that's a pretty obvious error to me, what version are you on?
<michagogo> For example, say I have a bunch of 15-20 line blocks of listings
<jordan223> kn8il, based on what you're saying, it sounds like there is absolutely no advantage to running the live session
<michagogo> Each line is a key and a value
<daftykins> michagogo: man grep
<kristenbb> daftykins: there's really nothing to see, the first disk is just data and is GPT, so it just says 'the util fdisk doesn't support GPT', and some info about cylinders size.
<kn8il> jordan223, There is in specific context, for example if you have no persistent set up nit save no info, it is really what the context of use is.
<kn8il> it saves*
<Iridium> daftykins: 13.10 Saucy
<kristenbb> daftykins: and gparted also only shows one disk
<tsquad> Can anyone help me set a static ip on my wlan adapter?
<michagogo> daftykins: does that manpage include information on the actual search patterns?
<daftykins> kristenbb: ok, try "sudo parted -l" instead
<daftykins> michagogo: one way to find out
<OerHeks> tsquad, desktop or server?
<kristenbb> daftykins: this shows 2 devices, the same data disk and the dvd optical drive
<tsquad> OerHeks, desktop
<jordan223> kn8il: cheers mate!
<Iridium> daftykins: So, you've got something?
<OerHeks> tsquad, easy, open networkmanager on your top panel, edit your connection and off you go
<kn8il> jordan223, One of the problems with a live with persistence is that you can't clean the persistence it just fills up, but you can delete it and just have the iso boot without persistence.
<daftykins> kristenbb: time to power off and check the drive is even being detected by your BIOS/EFI then
<daftykins> Iridium: the message you posted says exactly what to do, can you pastebin your /etc/fstab ?
<kn8il> jordan223, Hope all that helps. ;)
<jordan223> kn8il good to know
<tsquad> OerHeks i did that but it didnt quite work, it worked untill i turned the computer off
<tsquad> OerHeks i have been trying to do it through the terminal
<OerHeks> tsquad, be sure the adress is available, use some higher adress like 192.168.1.100 to be sure it is not handed out to an other user
<daftykins> kristenbb: do you follow?
<OerHeks> tsquad, terminal? why? that is why you have networkmanager
<tsquad> OerHeks because the terminal is much funner :D and i have had issues with net manager in the past not holding my static ip's
<tsquad> OerHeks and the ip is not being used, i have checked that
<daftykins> tsquad: static IP on wireless when you're running desktop is a bad move
<kristenbb> daftykins: yes, i'm in the bios, i'm using the asus uefi bios. i'm not sure, but it would seem it's not recognized there :(
<daftykins> kristenbb: ok, did you assemble this PC yourself?
<tsquad> daftykins my nic went out so its my only option right now, that pc hosts a teamspeak 3 server
<kristenbb> daftykins: yes, some time ago
<daftykins> kristenbb: what kind of SSD is it?
<chrs_> theres something to be said for the fact that i can google stuff faster than i can find it in man pages
<OerHeks> tsquad, can't help you there, as you need to remove nmanager etc
<kristenbb> daftykins: but it's been a while since i last touched anything, and it was all fine until a few minutes ago
<voidwalkr> was anyone successful in running ms office 2010 through wine without problems or glitches? is there a mac office that you can run directly maybe from linux?
<chrs_> that means google is really good or man pages are bad
<tsquad> OerHeks i have disabled it already
<michagogo> daftykins: From what I'm seeing, I don't see a way to say "not this string", other than maybe [^t][^h][^e][^ ][^s][^t][^r][^i][^n][^g]
<michagogo> Is that right, or am I missing something?
<daftykins> kristenbb: ok, well wishful thinking won't help... only action
<kristenbb> daftykins: so what am I to do
<Pici> michagogo: grep "thing1"  | grep -v "thing2"
<michagogo> Pici: I need context
<daftykins> kristenbb: what kind of SSD is it? second time asking now...
<Pici> michagogo: okay? That will bring the entire line.
<michagogo> I need the 10 lines before and 5 lines after each line that starts with "foo" but doesn't contain "bar"
<kristenbb> daftykins: i was trying to look it up, sorry for the delay. it's a patriot wildfire
<kristenbb> daftykins: i just took it out on my hands, it's still very slightly hot
<michagogo> (I thought about multiple greps, but I don't see a way to make it work with line context)
<daftykins> kristenbb: ok good, power off the machine fully and then plug it back in, see if you can get the EFI to recognise it
<michagogo> Pici: Would `grep "foo.*[^b][^a][^r]` work?
<michagogo> It's the only way I can see in the manpage that seems like it might work
<Pici> michagogo: it should...
<michagogo> or rather, the only thing I can think of from the manpage
<michagogo> er, you know what I mean
<vladhaund_> what's the program that is running the clock on ubuntu?
<michagogo> Pici: Erm, no, it doesn't work
<kn8il> vladhaund_, What is the end goal?
<michagogo> Oh, I know why -- because it's looking for something that
<michagogo> 's not those characters
<michagogo> Each [^x] is searching for a character that's not x
<kn8il> vladhaund_, Or the issue? these sort of questions need that for real help.
<paulus68> I have this monitor S24D300 from samsung I have the hdmi and vga cables connected but the monitor is not reacting how do I solve this?
<vladhaund_> I'm looking for the program that ubuntu is using for the clock which has the world clock to add by settings to another distro
<paulus68> is there a way to make it work with the windows drivers? just a thought
<vladhaund_> because openbox gives me a crappy clock and I really like the ubuntu's default clock
<kn8il> vladhaund_, preface with nicks here please, this a custom distro your making, why would you need to transfer this?
<kristenbb> daftykins: still not working
<daftykins> kristenbb: so you're in the setup and it's showing a page where it detects the other disk and maybe the optical, but no SSD in port 0?
<kristenbb> daftykins: where does that 'grub rescue' error come from ? does that not mean that the disk is working ?
<daftykins> kristenbb: maybe at some point your other disk was your OS disk, so it's still got GRUB on it but no config and no kernels to boot?
<vladhaund_> or is ubuntu users very secretive about what clock they are using?
<kristenbb> daftykins: yes it's possible
<daftykins> kristenbb: ok, new idea...
<kristenbb> daftykins: i am not sure what i'm seeing in the bios honestly, it's not really my cup of tea
<kn8il> vladhaund_, No just that what you describe makes no sense.
<vladhaund_> I'm asking what app/program is the ubuntu using for a default clock in the status bar
<daftykins> kristenbb: follow this carefully. disconnect the SATA data cable going to your SSD, then connect the one that's going into the other disk. try booting now
<kn8il> vladhaund_, Yeah and wont answer questions so best of luck with that. ;)
<vladhaund_> that if you click on it, you would get a calendar and a time settings which you could get to add another city to see other country's clock
<vladhaund_> ok.
<pavlos> vladhaund, /usr/lib/indicator-datetime/indicator-datetime-service
<vladhaund_> thank you pavlos
<vladhaund_> kn8il, you could just say you don't know
<kristenbb> daftykins: it now says to select a proper boot device.
<kristenbb> daftykins: does that mean my ssd is dead ?
<daftykins> kristenbb: can you take pics of the screen at all?
<daftykins> or is there some other way you can show the EFI
<kristenbb> daftykins: it would be quite difficult to do that, but I think this EFI is fairly common
<daftykins> kristenbb: can you find the pics online then? it should be pretty obvious if there's a page showing the connected SATA devices or not
<Guest35663> allo
<kristenbb> daftykins: http://event.asus.com/2011/mb/EFI_BIOS/
<Guest35663> allo
<Guest35663> yo
<Guest35663> yohouuuuuuuuu
<daftykins> kristenbb: if it's that one with the 7 segment display clock style top left, go into advanced mode and it should show the disks along the bottom row there
<john_rambo> I am using Ubuntu and Manjaro as dual boot. Is there a way to share the Firefox profile ?
<daftykins> john_rambo: one version could update without the other, or there could be incompatibilities. i'd say that's a bad idea
<john_rambo> daftykins, Okay
<kristenbb> daftykins: the advanced mode shows 6 tabs, main, ai tweaker, advanced, monitor, boot, tool
<daftykins> kristenbb: see what disks are listed as boot devices on the 'boot' page
<aryklein> why there are a lot of services that doen't have upstart jobs. For example postfix, postgrey, mariadb
<kn8il> kristenbb, So you have no images/clones of the HD and partitions?
<aryklein> they use system v scripts
<kristenbb> kn8il: no
<kn8il> kristenbb, Ah, bummer, if you did you would have been back in order and never had to come here.
<kristenbb> kn8il: except that my ssd is dead
<daftykins> kn8il: actually, having a backup doesn't mystically make a drive get detected again ;)
<kristenbb> from what i can understand
<daftykins> kristenbb: this is really not the easiest of situations for me to follow, can you link me to the exact model motherboard manual?
<kn8il> kristenbb, If it really is dead, I doubt that, but if so you would get a new ssd and again fixed
<kn8il> daftykins, True, but it will load a new one.
<daftykins> kn8il: please stop talking now, you're not helping.
<circ-user-sPFmu> hi all
<circ-user-sPFmu> i have a question for you all
<kn8il> daftykins, Dude You know me as another user and often ask for my help, cut the attitude. ;)
<paulus68> I have this monitor S24D300 from samsung I have the hdmi and vga cables connected but the monitor is not reacting how do I solve this?
<_john> Hello
<daftykins> kn8il: who are you?
<_john> I had a problem while updating to 'Trusty Tahr'
<kristenbb> daftykins: In the boot tab, there's a boot option priorities, and if i click on it, 4 options appear: 'windows boot manager' (i used to have windows on these disks), the optical drive, 'ubuntu', and 'Disabled'. There's no longer the other disk, since you asked me to use its sata cable. as for 'ubuntu', i think it's just a setup save but that it's not recognizing anything.
<daftykins> kristenbb: boot your live session and see whether you see any disks or partitions in there then
<circ-user-sPFmu> i have a 12.04 lts live USB can i update my live disc though the live program or do i need to download and start from scratch
<kn8il> daftykins, That is not the issue, I was just asking a couple of simple questions and had not intended to proceed further, and yuou are frustrated with the situation and so you project that on  to me, hehe recognize me now. ;)
<daftykins> circ-user-sPFmu: installing from 12.04 is fine, just upgrade after.
<_john> The updater said that the update was but there were errors.
<daftykins> kn8il: no i'm frustrated with you attempting to assist when you don't know the situation
<_john> And i cant install apps and stuff from the software center
<daftykins> kn8il: nice school level psychology by the way.
<kn8il> daftykins, ah but I do, and did not intend to go any further, images are the best fix in the end broken drives or not
<kristenbb> daftykins: this is the motherboard, i havent found the manual yet - http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P9X79_DELUXE/
<daftykins> i would appreciate you not talking to me any longer.
<daftykins> kristenbb: ok, i'm switching room and PC, back shortly. i seem to remember assisting you with that board in the past...
<kn8il> daftykins, you funny joe, I will put you where you belong peace man.
<daftykins> kristenbb: in fact now i remember, it was the two SATA controller confusion thing
<_john> Hello? I need support
<daftykins> kn8il: i do not know you, nor have i ever sought your help.
<daftykins> _john: ask away to the channel
<_john> I did
<circ-user-sPFmu> im sorry a better question would be can i do it though the live USB with out installing it on the computer
<pavlos> _john, what is your setup, 14.04?
<kristenbb> daftykins: yes that's right, but that was resolved and since then i never touched it again, and there it abruptly stopped working (during an update, but maybe it's just incidental)
<_john> pavlos, yes it is
<pavlos> _john, the updater gave you errors and the system is out of sync
<fellayaboy> how do i totally nuke a usb flash drive..i keep getting cannot write read only file system i used dd, gparted, shred, wipe, yet i still get the same damn problem
<pavlos> _john, from a terminal, can you do a sudo apt-get update ?
<kn8il> circ-user-sPFmu, Are you trying to release upgrade a ISO on a usb?
<_john> I'll try
<ObrienDave> fellayaboy, delete the partition then remake it
<fellayaboy> how
<fellayaboy> ObrienDave: how
<_john> It seems to be working
<kn8il> fellayaboy, do a smartcheck on it, might be froed
<_john> It worked
<kn8il> friewd
<pavlos> _john, good
<ObrienDave> using gparted
<fellayaboy> it doesnt let me..
<fellayaboy> im using gparted the program thats installed on my system j...not the CD
<_john> lets see if i can install software
<Iridium> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7665125/
<circ-user-sPFmu> kn8il i have a live usb that i use for my labtop and i want to know if i can update  the thumb drive with out having to use my laptop to do it
<Iridium> daftykins: I lost my connection earlier..
<_john> I got a package operation fail pavlos
<pavlos> _john, are you installing from the software center or via a terminal?
<Zenyhooubbit> hello! excuse me only a simple question: how can I enable backports on ubuntu 12.04? I need to install new programs
<_john> Software center
<daftykins> kristenbb: i take it you don't have another PC to test this drive in? have you booted the live session again yet?
<theadmin> Zenyhooubbit: It's in Software Center's settings (Software Sources)
<kn8il> circ-user-sPFmu, you need a platform to update it, but updating a live is a bad idea in any circumstance.
<theadmin> Zenyhooubbit: But I recommend you just upgrade to 14.04, it's possible to upgrade directly
<pavlos> _john, which package are you trying ot install?
<daftykins> Iridium: yeah you see 'noexec' is in your final line there.
<Iridium> daftykins: Do you remember my issue?
<kristenbb> daftykins: yes the live session just doesn't show any drives in parted/gparted. i just have a laptop
<circ-user-sPFmu> knail, thank you
<Iridium> daftykins: Ok,
<_john> FLC player. i keep getting this error http://pastebin.com/5Jd0KZGv
<circ-user-sPFmu> kn8il, i well just have  to do a fresh install thank for all you help
<Iridium> daftykins: I'm attempting obtain the next step..
<_john> NO its VLC
<_john> Not flc
<daftykins> Iridium: are you familiar with running text editors at the command line?
<Iridium> daftykins: sure..
<pavlos> _john, can you try form a terminal ... sudo apt-get install vlc
<_john> wait, it worked
<_john> I got the error and after a while it showed up
<daftykins> kristenbb: hmm, i'm wondering how to approach this next.
<kristenbb> daftykins: :(
<daftykins> kristenbb: do you still have contact with the friend that helped assemble the PC?
<pavlos> _john, it takes some time to update all databases ... do another update so that your system is clean
<NiteRain> question, trying to run openvpn client and it is having trouble starting up the tun device, what is the group I need to add to allow this to work.  Meanwhile, I can get it running if I run it as root, however I would rather not have to do this.
<_john> pavlos: okay
<kristenbb> daftykins: yeah more or less, but he wasn't much of an expert, just a friend. as you correctly remembered, he had done some things wrong too.
<stevenpage129> quick question: does anybody know what would be the reccomeneded way to rebuild debsums signatures from files that exist on the system?
<stevenpage129> or for a specific package rtaher
<stevenpage129> i have made alot of changes to a specific package's files and this creates alot of noise within regard to debsums
<daftykins> kristenbb: is it the 120GB wildfire?
<kristenbb> 240,
<paulus68> when connecting this monitor to my laptop it's working so why don't I have a signal when using desktop?
<pavlos> _john, you can also do ... sudo apt-get autoremove to clean up
<_john> pavlos, sure thing
<sumanth> hai
<Zenyhooubbit> how can I access to ubuntu software center settings?
<daftykins> kristenbb: ok, i've looked up the firmware updates for the drive and see they fixed a lot of issues along the lines of detection and so on. if i were you i'd keep powering off fully and back on again until you get the live session seeing the drive. in the meantime, it'd be interesting to see your boot messages, if you could again run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "dmesg | pastebinit"
<daftykins> Iridium: so in a terminal "sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.old" (creating a backup) then use your favourite text editor, i'll use nano as an example "sudo nano /etc/fstab" and remove 'noexec' from that /tmp entry
<kristenbb> daftykins: i'm not sure what you mean, am I to try to keep powering off and on for weeks until it gets working again ? how can it go from one state to another ?
<daftykins> kristenbb: no just a handful of times right now
<kn8il> Zenyhooubbit, What is the end goal?
<z1haze> hello, im a rookie linux server owner, can someone please help me out with checking if my java is up to date?
<daftykins> kristenbb: because SSDs have funny bugs sometimes. i had a crucial m4 in my laptop which had a no-detection bug, it'd come back after a few power cycles.
<kristenbb> daftykins: I see
<daftykins> kristenbb: can you pastebin that log also
<kristenbb> when you say full power off, what do you mean ? just powering it off, right ? or pulling the plug too ?
<kristenbb> yeah i'll get to that
<daftykins> you're welcome to experiment with how far you go on power cycling
<_john> pavlos, every thing seems to work just fine now
<kn8il> z1haze, You might as in #ubuntu-server might be a channel you should know of.
<kristenbb> daftykins: ^
<pavlos> _john, good ...
<z1haze> um ok
<z1haze> whats this channel for then
<Zenyhooubbit> kn8il, I want to enable backports
<_john> pavlos, thanks for the help!
<pavlos> _john, np, enjoy
<_john> Good bye
<kn8il> Zenyhooubbit, edit-software source
<kn8il> z1haze, For all things ubuntu, just trying to give you options is all. ;)
<z1haze> so isnt my question encompassed in all things ubuntu
<daftykins> !java | z1haze
<ubottu> z1haze: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<daftykins> z1haze: have a read.
<kn8il> z1haze, This was a courtesy call, you can do what you want. ;)
<kn8il> never said this was the wrong place
<z1haze> daftykins ive already looked at all of this. but the version that it says i have, i dont know how to see if i have a latest version or even what type? i dont know if i have openjdk or oracle
<z1haze> it just says java version "1.7.0_60" / Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0_60-b19) / Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 24.60-b09, mixed mode)
<daftykins> z1haze: you'd know if you have oracle java because you would've had to install it.
<sigi_> hey
<z1haze> its been a long time though daftykins
<daftykins> z1haze: dpkg -l | grep oracle
<z1haze> my goal  ithink is ti update to java 8
<daftykins> z1haze: also: dpkg -l | grep java
<z1haze> daftykins: ii  oracle-java7-installer           7u60-0~webupd8~0                    Oracle
<daftykins> so you're running oracle java 7 from the webupd8 PPA
<sigi> i have a huge issue with my macmini3.1 and audio: i had proper analog audio over optical cabel now its gone and the only thing i can do is use digital spdif (which doesn't work properly) and build in speakers
<z1haze> so what does that mean to me daftykins. can i update this to java 8?
<z1haze> i just want the most optimized i can
<z1haze> my server uses a lot of java
<sigi> i tried literaly everything i could google like modprobing snd-hda-intel model=macmini3 etc. nothing works :(
<daftykins> z1haze: lol, so you remove that one and install 8... :)
<KGM70> optical cable doesn't carry analog signals sigi they were digital
<Zenyhooubbit> kn8il: sorry, how to edit software source?
<sigi> KGM70: yes but they can transport analog signal. they did before and they did it under windows
<sigi> soundcard creates proper 5.1 sound, transports it digital/optical to my av receiver and voila good sound
<z1haze> daftykins: should i not update to java 8?
<kn8il> Zenyhooubbit, hit edit in the ubuntu software center then software sources, find the tab you need tick the backports on.
<daftykins> z1haze: uninstall 7 and install 8 if you want to, i'm not saying either way, go fo rit
<daftykins> z1haze: i don't understand why you're confused - are you not experienced with package management?
<KGM70> sigi, they are converted from digital to analog at the input of your av receiver, just switch the receiver to coax input and the spdif should work
<Iridium> daftykins: I'm constantly losing my wi-fi connection... I think that is a modem problem. I didn't see your last tip about my last issue.
<kn8il> !backports | Zenyhooubbit info you should know
<ubottu> Zenyhooubbit info you should know: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<z1haze> no of course not daftykins: i wouldnt be here asking. im sorry if it sounds dumb but im not a linux user; i lease a dedicated server and it runs linux
<delac_> any way to load .desktop files for Unity Dash without logging out?
<sigi> KGM70: my receiver has auto detection. it is not that spdif doesn't work but it doesn't work properly. it is very quite and i cant hear voices (no center signal?)
<z1haze> i was told to put linux on it because it is faster than windows
<sigi> i tried to configure xbmc and vlc like stated at the internet for propper spdif but that didn't work
<sigi> it worked with analog audio output before perfectly
<kn8il> delac_, what is .desktop
<daftykins> Iridium: so in a terminal "sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.old" (creating a backup) then use your favourite text editor, i'll use nano as an example "sudo nano /etc/fstab" and remove 'noexec' from that /tmp entry
<Zenyhooubbit> ok thanks kn8il
<kn8il> Zenyhooubbit, no problem, you can access software sources with the software center it controls apt-get as well
<KGM70> sigi, open alsamixer and switch the spdif to pcm out
<kn8il> without*
<foofoobar> Hi. I want to run a command (sudo /opt/nginx/sbin/nginx) on boot, how can I do this ?
<kn8il> delac_, A clearer description is needed I think.
<emacer> I'm getting this really strange error from dpkg:         dpkg-deb: error: archive 'emac-toolchain-i586_5.0.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb' has premature member 'data.tar.bz2' before 'control.tar.gz', giving up
<emacer> anyone know what causes that message?
<daftykins> z1haze: if you're certain you need v8, "sudo apt-get remove oracle-java7-installer" to start with should run through taking it off
<sigi> KGM70: how?
<daftykins> z1haze: then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer"
<KGM70> sigi, in there terminal stype alsamixer
<KGM70> the
<trezen> ab
<z1haze> will that overwrite the old java?
<z1haze> or will i have to type something to tell the server to use java 8 instead of java 7
<bluezone> you can modify your .bashrc as you see fit z1haze
<KGM70> sigi, then use the arrow keys to navigate and up down to set the pcm
<z1haze> and im not CERTAIN i need it, im just confused why my java is using so much RAM, i only allocate like 6gb of RAM for my game server, then i look at the free -m and its using like 16gb
<thebope> hey, curious how to check if my ip address is static
<emacer> thebope, touch it, see if you get a shock...   ;)
<Dave77> how do I unrar a file on ubuntu from command line if unrar doesn't support newest rar format?
<sigi> KGM70: with up/down i can only change volume
<thebope> lol emacer
<thebope> ifconfig isn't doing it for me
<thebope> not a netowrking guy
<emacer> thebope, ps ax | grep [d]hcp
<KGM70> sigi, the spdif boxes
<thebope> thanks emacer
<jdmf> I'm using debmirror to create a local mirror of the Ubuntu Archive. I have included 12.04 and 14.04, --no-source --i18n - but I'm still missing several sections in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/ this folder as i18n, installer-*, uefi, dist-upgrader-all - What am I missing??
<thebope> I'm not sure what most of that means
<thebope> Might just restart and see if it's the same ;-)
<emacer> thebope, did it give you output?
<thebope> yes
<emacer> thebope, then it's not static
<thebope> Ahh very good
<delac_> kn8il: .desktop files are files that are the base for launchers in dash
<thebope> okay, I've got a tute here to help me set it statically
<thebope> thanks emacer
<emacer> np
<daftykins> z1haze: minecraft by any chance?
<clevas> So if i have a legacy win8.1 install, dual boot should be a breeze right?
<z1haze> it is
<z1haze> is there a trick to fix this
<daftykins> z1haze: no point changing java for that then, memory usage has to do with the system and applications. have you ever seen www.linuxatemyram.com ?
<z1haze> its a 32gb RAM machine, so id like to divide the RAM usage amongst several servers
<z1haze> yea i saw it
<z1haze> it says it caches it or something
<z1haze> but even looking at that; i only gave java 6gb to run, and its only got 17gb free of 32..
<z1haze> and minecraft, teamspeak, is the only things i use this machine for
<OerHeks> 3 users x 6 gb ...
<sigi> KGM70: cant switch anything
<paulus68> I have this monitor S24D300 from samsung I have the hdmi and vga cables connected but the monitor is not reacting how do I solve this?
<daftykins> z1haze: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && free -m | pastebinit
<sigi> and nothing changes; pulseaudio also doesn't show analog output
<sigi> anymore
<z1haze> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7665284/
<daftykins> z1haze: nothing wrong then, just lots cached. i'm afraid your query is way beyond the purposes of this channel
<z1haze> what did that pastebin tell u?
<daftykins> z1haze: you need to learn about server administration, java memory management... etc etc
<daftykins> that it's mostly cache
<KGM70> sigi, pulseaudio should be set to digital/spdif output
<z1haze> ok.. i dont see how telling java to use 6 gb, then somehow the machine is used 14
<z1haze> and thats 'normal'
<sigi> KGM70: i don't think so. i was able to choose under windows between analog output and digital (spdif) output. i was able to do so under ubuntu at the beginning as well
<daftykins> z1haze: and this is why you're new at server admin :) so you can try #ubuntu-server but you're going to need to learn about things a lot
<delac_> my logout time (from desktop to greeter) is several times longer than logging in. Good ideas what I should check?
<KGM70> sigi, depends where the signal is going if you use a digital input on your seceiver then you need either the optical digital out or spdif digital coaxial output ...that's the way I have my system set up. Analog signals are carried by ordinary rca type cables to the line level inputs on your amp
<sigi> KGM70: yes but i cant select anything else than digital spdif. ther is no way to disable spdif and tell him to use pcm
<Dave77> how do I get ubuntu makers to ask people to compile binaries in ARM format for download?
<sigi> what might have been 'analog output'
<KGM70> that's all i have to say about it sigi I suggest you research the difference between analog and digital and what settings your soundcard requires for those signals
<Dave77> I want to use something but compiling is too time consuming / complicated
<KGM70> sigi, spdif is pcm/digital by default
<Iridium> daftykins: I did that. Now, I guess i should remount, right?
<daftykins> Iridium: correct, reboot would be easiest
<herghost> I found that the software I wanted to run on ubuntu server (14.04) is only GUI for now.  Is best option to install GUI on server installation, or other?
<jhutchins> herghost: What software?
<herghost>  jhutchins vlcstreamer
<sigi> KGM70: what? if i select spdif in vlc what this does it sends the audio data without change to the av which is generating the 5.1 audio. therefore pcm should be where the pc generates the 5.1 audio and the av only plays it
<jhutchins> herghost: There are console based streaming severs.
<Iridium> daftykins: Ok. I really appreciate your help. I'll come back to give you a feedback about how I proceed.
<jhutchins> herghost: vlc is a player that streams.
<herghost> jhutchins - can you recommend.  I am looking specifically for iPad / AppleTV compatibility
<Dave77> which linux filesystem remembers date when file modified?
<herghost> jhutchins - I can do this with just normal vlc via command CLI?
<jack> Dave77, all?
<sigi> mh i think i know what i need, i need an audio mixer which creates a proper dts signal
<MarcN> Dave77, I think all filesystem types do unless you mount noatime
<clevas> Ok here's my problem i think i figured out. My windows 8.1 is installed legacy and ubuntu is trying to install uefi. Thats why i cant get dual boot to work. Is there still a way to install a recent version of ubuntu in legacy?
<e^> clevas: why do u think so?
<clevas> Ok i know so
<e^> clevas: if the bios is set to legacy i presume ubuntu would install in legacy mode automatically
<clevas> I get grub error every time
<clevas> on boot after install
<Pici> clevas: are you using wubi?
<e^> when you boot the live cd do you get a man-looking figure at the bottom ?
<clevas> i get the man looking figure yes
<jhutchins> clevas: Funny thing about error messages - what they actually say matters.
<e^> ok then ubuntu is booting in legacy mode not uefi
<clevas> Thats how i need it dont i?
<clevas> Because my win8.1 is installed legacy
<e^> yes
<clevas> Pici wubi dont support win8
<Pici> clevas: I know. thats why I'm asking.
<clevas> Well why isnt it working then
<clevas> lol
<Pici> clevas: wubi will install in 8, it just won't work.  I  was trying to see if that was the case here.
<clevas> It's on a different hard drive. That shouldnt make a difference rh
<circ-user-T45sY> okay i have question for you all. is there a android emulator for ubuntu
<clevas> Like im installing ubuntu on a different hard drive
<MarcN> circ-user-T45sY, you can do android development on ubuntu and it includes an emulator
<circ-user-T45sY> MarcN what is it called so i can do the apt-get for it
<clevas> Im not using wubi
<ObrienDave> circ-user-T45sY, eclipse
<e^> clevas: as jhutchins said, what is the error message?
<clevas> It brings me to grub rescue
<clevas> on boot
<circ-user-T45sY> ObrienDave, thanks
<MarcN> circ-user-T45sY, You can get a tar.gz (or maybe deb) from android.com.
<MarcN> circ-user-T45sY, http://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html
<ObrienDave> circ-user-T45sY, http://developer.android.com/design/index.html
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AndroidSDK
<kn8il> !bootinfo | clevas
<ubottu> clevas: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<circ-user-T45sY> thanks again im trying to play clash of clan on my PC
<clevas> bit it also said this for wubi
<clevas> If you upgraded to Windows 8 and are using BIOS firmware, Wubi does work, but do not enable hybrid-sleep on Windows 8.
<clevas> So it should work in my case
<MarcN> circ-user-T45sY, not sure how performing the android SDK emulator it, but go for it.
<e^> clevas: are you using 64bit ?
<circ-user-T45sY> okay thanks again
<kn8il> clevas, run the bootinfo so we at the least have some real info to work with.
<ObrienDave> wubi need to die a slow, painful death
<Munster> ObrienDave, a quick merciful death would be best :)
<clevas> e^ x64 yes
<ObrienDave> no, wubi needs to suffer
<e^> clevas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<e^> as kn8il said.
<kn8il> ObrienDave, One has to be sentient to suffer. ;)
<ObrienDave> lol
<kn8il> joke for the moment is all
<jack> homo sapiens sapiens....take consciousness as given
<lifeforms> with the ubuntu server install iso, is it possible to drop to a shell after doing the install, to make some final modifications?
<ObrienDave> wubi has no conscience ;
<ObrienDave> ;P
<daftykins> lifeforms: like what
<lifeforms> daftykins: I want to rsync over the complete / from an old box that I want to clone (I'm afraid doing this on a running system won't be a good idea)
<lifeforms> so I'm happy with it just setting up networking and partitioning, but starting from a clean install will shorten my rsync time so that's fine too
<daftykins> lifeforms: ah, hmm i'm not sure if the server install environment offers a TTY or not
<jack> lifeforms, do you know FSOL?
<lifeforms> daftykins: OK, well I'll try :) otherwise I'll see what happens if I rsync over the live system, it's all in a VM anyway
<lifeforms> jack: yeah, that's where I got the name from actually!
<jack> cool
<jack> i love that album :)
<daftykins> future sound of london? D:
<lifeforms> it is :)
<kn8il> jack, suffering does not require a consciousness, just a neural system at the least.
<lifeforms> I mean, me too
<jack> kn8il, correct
<delac_> my logout time (from desktop to greeter) is several times longer than logging in. Good ideas what I should check?
<kn8il> delac_, Do you have any time differential?
<kn8il> an accurate one
<delac_> kn8il: the logout is about minute and half
<jack> lifeforms, i still remember that one track....drowning something
<jack> unforgettable :)
<kn8il> delac_, Logut or a shutdown/reboot?
<delac_> kn8il: logout to greeter
<lifeforms> daftykins: apparently you can get a busybox shell afterwards :) https://i.imgur.com/EFkCatL.png
<professerslime> what would be the advantages of a bonded set of NIC verses bridged
<kn8il> delac_, Might be able to run a debugg, I'm assuming you're running trusty  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man8/autolog.8.html
<jack> more speed?
<delac_> kn8il: yes, i am
<jack> @ professerslime
<kn8il> delac_, Although that is a autolog, tough question. ;)
<professerslime> yes
<professerslime> ok so if i bridged the NIC cards would i be able to dedicate one to a vpn and how would i do so
<daftykins> professerslime: a VPN wouldn't benefit from bonded NICs
<daftykins> you'd only bond interfaces to increase local LAN throughput
<trap0> hi everyone! does anybody know how can I change the font color of the text in the top menu bar (where the clock and icons are). I've found where to change the transparency but not the font color. thanks!
<professerslime> Sorry i lost the connection has anyone answered my question
<e^> <daftykins> professerslime: a VPN wouldn't benefit from bonded NICs
<e^> <daftykins> you'd only bond interfaces to increase local LAN throughput
<professerslime> Right sorry i meant bridged
<jdmf> I'm using debmirror to create a local mirror of the Ubuntu Archive. I have included 12.04 and 14.04, --no-source --i18n - but I'm still missing several sections in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/ this folder as i18n, installer-*, uefi, dist-upgrader-all - What am I missing??
<daftykins> professerslime: i think you'd be better off in #networking and/or #ubuntu-server
<perlmachine> my subshell is not holding alias, each time i exit from subshell, it doesn't stay there
<professerslime> Hank you
<trism> trap0: that would be set in the theme, in the default Ambiance theme in /usr/share/themes/Ambiance/gtk-3.0/apps/unity.css the color attribute of UnityPanelWidget, .unity-panel can change it
<Quanqued> Hi - is there anyone that can point me in the right direction to disable the automatic provisioning of ephemeral disks in cloud-init?
<jhutchins> How do I get the insatller to shrink an NTFS partition?
<demoz> hello,i am stuck and do not know how to install ubuntu 13 on old pentium.. is there a way to start installation from CLI ?
<histo> professerslime: https://wiki.debian.org/BridgeNetworkConnections
<histo> demoz: Do you have a fast network connection?
<demoz> histo no :(
<demoz> 160 kbps
<histo> demoz: any reason you are trying to use 13?
<demoz> the thing is i can't select to boot from dvd drive in bios
<demoz> because of support of packages that i need :(
<trap0> trism: thanks! I'll try to modify it :)
<demoz> to be honest it is 10:35 pm and i m out of empty cd's :(
<jhutchins> Crud, no, it's can't resize Windows 7.
<histo> demoz: what's wrong with the GUI installer?
<demoz> i had 13.04 x32 on cd
<demoz> histo this pentium can't run it well,it stucks
<histo> jhutchins: it should be able to resize if the windows 7 side was shut down properly
<histo> demoz: from the install menu just choose install only
<heph_rg|web> could someone look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/7665583/
<demoz> histo i was not able to boot from cd/dvd as there is no option in BIOS,so i booted to XP and installed boot loader or however is the name,and when i select Ubuntu from dropdown it goes to demo & install
<heph_rg|web> i cant use apt-get at all
<histo> demoz: you may want to look at xubuntu, or lubuntu they are both lighter weight. Or if you use the mini iso or server cd you can get the text based installer.
<demoz> histo shouldn't regular desktop 13.04 version have CLI installer?
<histo> demoz: press escape when the first purple screen comes up.
<heph_rg|web> if i try upgrade again, it seems like everything is ok, and then i get stuck in an error loop
<demoz> histo ok thank you,i ll do it asap :)
<histo> demoz: So you want a command line only install like 'no desktop'   or you want a text based installer?
<demoz> no desktop
<demoz> ok so i have 5 modes,normal safe graphic mode,acpi workarounds,verbose mode,demo mode
<histo> !info libc6 | heph_rg|web
<ubottu> heph_rg|web: libc6 (source: eglibc): Embedded GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.19-0ubuntu6 (trusty), package size 3923 kB, installed size 9254 kB
<histo> heph_rg|web: install that package and libudev1
<demoz> histo i am not sure which mode should i choose :o
<histo> demoz: you cannot do a command line only install with the desktop iso anymore.
<clevas> If i install 12.04 can i upgrade to 14.04 in the os itself
<heph_rg|web> histo i just get that error again
<histo> clevas: yes
<heph_rg|web> Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg exited unexpectadly
<genii> clevas: Not until July, but yes
<histo> clevas: when 14.04.1
<histo> heph_rg|web: what were you doing when all this started?
<genii> !ltsupgrade | histo
<ubottu> histo: LTS to LTS upgrades are not offered automatically until the .1 release has been issued. Ubuntu 14.04.1 is due for release on 24th July, and you will only see an option to upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 after that date.
<demoz> histo oh ok.. thank you very much.. i guess i ll have to wait till tomorrow before i get emtpy CD and until i download ~600mb on 150kbps  :D
<histo> genii: u;n aware
<genii> Sorry, that was for clevas
<histo> genii: i'm aware
<clevas> ok thanks
<heph_rg|web> nothing, i logged into my server, and tried to install proftpd
<histo> demoz: do you have a thumb drive?
<histo> demoz: download the mini.iso and install only the packages you need.
<demoz> histo yes,and i tried to boot from thumb drive already.. stupid old computer does not see it :(
<perlmachine> There is a wyt to discover the dir of the running bash?
<perlmachine> *way
<asdofindia> perlmachine, 'pwd'?
<skinux> I don't suppose there is anywhere to find a list of applications/libraries people want that don't exist yet?
<bekks> skinux: thats correct :)
<e^> asdofindia: i think he means where the bin file is
<perlmachine> asdofindia: the config file
<trap0> trism: it worked! thanks a lot!
<trism> trap0: excellent
<skinux> WordPress has WordPress Ideas, so I figured maybe there would be something similar for Ubuntu.
<jack> irc is great
<jack> but not really an ultima ratio
<jhutchins> skinux: You can search bugzilla for Feature Requests.
<jack> skinux, you can meet wise guys here....and dumbasses
<heph_rg|web> i tried installing each of those that there were "Errors were encountered while processing"
<heph_rg|web> any time i try to install something i get Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg exited unexpectedly
<bekks> heph_rg|web: you get much more output. can you please put it into a pastebin?
<heph_rg|web> sure thing bekks
<skinux> Is searching BugZilla for feature requests really a good idea??
<jhutchins> skinux: It's the only pool of that kind of information I'm aware of.
<bekks> skinux: There is no other chance :) And bugzilla is the central point for bugs, requests, etc.
<jhutchins> skinux: Are you looking for projects to contribute to or what?
<heph_rg|web> bekks http://paste.ubuntu.com/7665673/
<bekks> heph_rg|web: What did you do so libc6 is not installed? Tell us the full story please.
<heph_rg|web> well, i'm using an ubuntu 12 install  from digitalocean
<heph_rg|web> the ruby on rails image
<demoz> histo just a little update ,i tried ESC and booted to safe graphic mode.. it is working ! :D
<jhutchins> Is there a version of the installer that doesn't require a mouse?
<bekks> heph_rg|web: And...?
<heph_rg|web> the only thing i've done since getting it months ago is setting up cron
<heph_rg|web> to call `heroku run rake mytask` every day
<histo> demoz: yeah but you can do a command line install
<dalit> jhutchins : you may go for ubuntu server , may be
<demoz> histo i think this is good workaround,i ll just boot to the "3" on startup and gui will be gone..so i ll get server with little bit more packets than i need,so i ll remove them manually :)
<OerHeks> jhutchins, <tab>  and < space> does the trick
<heph_rg|web> maybe it's my tmux sessions, let me close all of those and try again
<histo> heph_rg|web: do you have a ppa installed?
<demoz> histo thank you once more :)
<heph_rg|web> i don't know what that is so i assume no
<bekks> heph_rg|web: Well, that does not explain why libc6 is missing. So what did you do?
<heph_rg|web> i just killed my tmux sessions, and it seems to be installing now without the interruption from dpkg
<alexandur> > I'm running my website off of a server that I own myself, so I have access to all of the settings. However, it is currently set up to not allow outbound connections. How do I change this setting?
<bekks> heph_rg|web: thats highly unlikely, when libc6 is missing.
<demoz> alexandur iptables/firewall?
<heph_rg|web> maybe it was a memory thing? this droplet only has 512 mb memory
<demoz> or check your apache config
<histo> bekks: unless he was mid upgrade in one of his sessions
<alexandur> demoz isn't the firewall off by default? i never turned it on
<heph_rg|web> yeah seems to be working now
<demoz> alexandur well yea,it should be off by default.. what about your router/network settings ? do you have to portforward ? maybe your isp isn't allowing outgoing connection on port 80..
<matkal> Nickserv identify
<pangaea_> ok so my nvidia x settings shows nothing ??? any ideas??
<matkal> Nickserv identify matkal123
<alexandur> it's all on a local network for the company I work for. Ports shouldn't have to be forwareded, but maybe it's in the apache/xampp settings? demoz
<demoz> matkal you forgot "/" without quotes :p
<alexandur> I'm not entirely sure how to access an outbound connection setting via CLI for apache though
<alexandur> demoz
<herghost> Please anyone recommend a CLI media streaming server which will output to iOS devices?
<pangaea_> i installed network settings
<demoz> alexandur try "telnet 162.248.4.31 80"
<jhutchins> Wow, that was pretty fast.
<jhutchins> Less than ten minutes to install kubuntu
<demoz> alexandur that is one of my servers,it will allow you to telnet on port 80,actually blank screen should appear
<jack> herghost, i'd use vlc
<alexandur> demoz isn't telnetting to your server kinda...insecure
<pangaea_> network tools 3.8.1 worked for me
<demoz> alexandur if it doesn't success(error show up) you need to check with network administrators to grant you permissions
<herghost> jack: ty
<demoz> alexandur i see no reason to be insecure.. feel free to telnet to any web server on port 80 ..
<histo> bekks: and finished the upgrade but didn't tell us
<pangaea_> any idea why my nvidia x setings is blank???
<z1haze> i messed up created a username, it idndt ask for any of the personal information or anything..
<z1haze> when i tried to delete it, it says the user is currently logged in
<demoz> alexandur what error do you get when you access your webserver from outside?
<alexandur> demoz it allows me to access it, but I have a few web apps on it that require it to get photos from flickr, and it cannot make outbound connections of its own, so it says "error: could not connect to flickr"
<alexandur> demoz it also can't connect to the internet to patch itself
<alexandur> demoz so, outbound connections in general
<demoz> alexandur what i would do is check the permission on scripts in your /var/www/ .. without right permissions (chown) this may be the problem..
<alexandur> demoz ok thanks ill check that now
<jordanjordan123> ?
<demoz> alexandur take any website you trust,do host -a www.example.com ,see IP of it and telnet .. you ll know for sure is it apache or network overall.. do you have ASA or some network firewall ?
<jhutchins> What manages start-up services (sshd) now?
<alexandur> demoz i believe iptables is the firewall, ill check the settings of that now
<alexandur> demoz i'm ftp'd into my server in var/www right now
<jhutchins> !sshd
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<pangaea_> video cards?
<demoz> alexandur ssh to your server,go to /var/www and type "ll" you ll see files/script owner
<alexandur> demoz I can't even ping google
<demoz> also alexandur i was asking about network firewalls,not OS(operating system) firewall
<alexandur> demoz, oh, I don't think it's a network firewall
<demoz> alexandur it smells like it is network firewall.. if you haven't installed firewall,there should be no restrictions..
<pangaea_> ok got it no holstein....
<alexandur> demoz iptables is on...hm..
<alexandur> demoz i have to go, thanks for your help
<alexandur> i'll sort this out tomorrow
<jhutchins> exit
<demoz> alexandur then just add firewall rules..
<jhutchins> too many keyboards!
<jack> how old is iptables now? i remember ipchains...
<jhutchins> 2.6 kernel I think.  Maybe 2.4.
<sebbasttian> hello everyone... I need a little bit of help with Ubuntu Trusty and AppArmor
<jack> jhutchins, ok i see
<jhutchins> jack: chains was either 2.4 or 2.2.
<happyfr0gg> Somebody please help me. I need to give sudo root privilages but my shell is asking for the lightdm password. I don't know the password and have tried every combination from recent memory and no luick.
<jhutchins> happyfr0gg: sudo wants your user password.
 * genii ponders "give sudo root priveleges"
<Ben64> happyfr0gg: you seem to be confused. sudo is how you obtain root privileges. lightdm doesn't have a password
<happyfr0gg> jhutchins - the same password I use to login? I have tried that and nothing.
<happyfr0gg> Ben64 - I type sudo -i into my terminal and it asks for the password. I type (correctly) my user password, it says incorrect so I press Enter and it still says incorrect.
<happyfr0gg> Ben64 - * lightdm password.
<histo> happyfr0gg: did you install with a different username?
<Ben64> happyfr0gg: well the password for sudo is your user's password
<happyfr0gg> Ben64 - No. To remove the white dots on my Ubuntu login screen I followed the directions as outlined at http://www.noobslab.com/2012/05/remove-white-dots-from-login-screen-of.html
<happyfr0gg> Ben64 - when I executed the first command, it added 'localuser:lightdm' to the ACL.
<jhutchins> happyfr0gg: What about sudo ifconfig?
<jhutchins> sudo requires the password of the user running sudo.
<happyfr0gg> Anything that requires sudo asks for the lightdm password for the GODFORSAKEN life of me, I do not know.
<jhutchins> happyfr0gg: What command changed the ACL?  How are you seeing the ACL?
<jhutchins> happyfr0gg: Well, that's because there is no "lightdm password".
<happyfr0gg> jhutchins - To remove the white dots on my Ubuntu login screen I followed the directions as outlined at http://www.noobslab.com/2012/05/remove-white-dots-from-login-screen-of.html
<happyfr0gg> jhutchins - I don't understand. Why is it when I run sudo it asks for the lightdm password but when I press Enter it says incorrect???
<jhutchins> happyfr0gg: Messing with default system settings before you know what you're doing is dangerous.  You should know WHY you are using a command, and what that command actually does, before you run somethng you get off the internet or irc.
<jhutchins> happyfr0gg: You may still be logged in as lightdm - if so, it should say lightdm in the prompt.  Type exit<enter> until it shows your normal username.
<jhutchins> happyfr0gg: exit closes the current bash shell and logs you out.
<Ben64> happyfr0gg: what are "white dots"
<jhutchins> happyfr0gg: when you did sudo su lightdm -s /bin/bash, you launched a new shell as user lightdm.  That user doesn't have a password.
<jhutchins> Ben64: I think he means the dots that show up when you type your password at login.
<aluchko> so fun times. I had a system duel booting fedora and ubuntu, one volume group with a logical volume for fedora, ubuntu, and home. and a 210mb boot partition controlled by ubuntu
<aluchko> I did a upgrade-manager from 12.10 to 14.04 and grub is now kaput, and I'm running off a live ubuntu cd trying to get grub re-installed
<jhutchins> happyfr0gg: Still there?
<Ben64> jhutchins: oh, well thats a silly reason to do some sketchy sudo stuff
<jhutchins> Ben64: Like I said, running commands when there's no explanation of what they're doing is not a good idea.
<aluchko> I can't run update-grub from the chrooted environment because it's complaining about missing things from dev
<Ben64> jhutchins: very true
<happyfr0gg> jhutchins - when I typed exit and reopened the terminal my normal username displayed in the prompt.
<jhutchins> aluchko: So mount -bind /dev /chroot/dev
<jhutchins> happyfr0gg: Yay!
<jhutchins> happyfr0gg: Now try sudo ifconfig - it should ask for your password and display the network configuration.
<Ben64> aluchko: how did you upgrade from 12.10 to 14.04?
<aluchko> Ben64, update-manger (whatever the name of the apt-like thing is)
<Ben64> aluchko: that does not go from 12.10 to 14.04
<bitvilag> Hey everyone
<jhutchins> aluchko: You may also want to mount /proc and /sys
<bitvilag> I need fast and serious help with my ubuntu
<bitvilag> it wont boot and services are down
<bitvilag> :S
<happyfr0gg> jhutchins - wait, I see lightdm AT THE BEGINNING of the prompt. This TOTALLY missed my eyes.
<aluchko> Ben64, apparently not :(
<jhutchins> bitvilag: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<Ben64> aluchko: 12.10 was a normal release, it would upgrade to 13.04 only
<bitvilag> Well at first it was giving me out of memory error
<bitvilag> so I did a sync
<bitvilag> and rebooted
<bitvilag> then nothing
<bitvilag> it wont boot
<bitvilag> debugging it reaches the mounting process and thats where it hangs
<bitvilag> no idea why
<bitvilag> I started live cd fs is fine
<aluchko> well maybe it was 12.04, I was on LTS and needed a newer lyx
<jhutchins> happyfr0gg: The prompt should be <user>@<hostname>:<path>
<bitvilag> fsck ok
<riply> hi guys, it looks like I have run out of room on one of my drives - getting this error when trying to install anything: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-3.5.0-45-generic_3.5.0-45.68~precise1_amd64.deb
<riply> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<riply> root@tealady:/home/entryready/public_html#
<riply>  After some googling I believe I am meant to free up space by removing old kernels, but am scare shitless that I'm going to break the server. Would one of you be able to walk me through doing it safely?
<jhutchins> bitvilag: Nothing on fsck of the original drive?
<bitvilag> nothing it runned for 1 second on the live cd and then done
<histo> bitvilag: what were you doing prior to it dying?
<bitvilag> I know it was the right one because it asked be umountet and then
<Ben64> riply: first off, watch the language in this channel. secondly, pastebin the output of "df -h"
<bitvilag> webserver killing the machine
<jhutchins> riply: The package tools won't remove the running kernel.
<bitvilag> probably lot of io
<riply> sorry Ben64!
<bitvilag> mysql also
<vicz> Hey guys, hoping anyone is good with pulseaudio in here.
<histo> riply: df -h
<jhutchins> bitvilag: Will it boot in recovery mode?
<bitvilag> it kills me
<bitvilag> nope
<happyfr0gg> jhutchins - I followed your advice. It worked as you said. I will now see if I can run sudo as root. It should not ask for the lightdm password which as I know now it does not.
<riply> http://pastebin.com/kAKpdsDj
<riply> /dev/sda1                      228M  224M     0 100% /boot
<riply>  << not ideal :/
<jhutchins> happyfr0gg: Great!
<bitvilag> As it boots in revovery I see some errors for a second maybe ...perhaps fs error but hard to see it too fast
<Ben64> happyfr0gg: you run sudo as your user, do not run it as root
<histo> bitvilag: at the grub screen remove quite from the kernel flags and see what is going on.
<jhutchins> happyfr0gg: Like I said, there IS no lightdm password.
<bitvilag> okay
<jhutchins> Ben64: He's trying sudo -i
<vicz> I have an ubuntu server install which I'm using as a desktop computer temporarily. I installed i3 and set that up to work fine, but I'm not getting any sound, even after installing pulseaudio. What do I need to do to use pulseaudio successfully on Ubuntu Server as a normal user?
<Ben64> jhutchins: ok? still shouldn't run it as root
<histo> riply: yeah remove old kernels
<jhutchins> Ben64: Yeah, his terminology is a bit off.
<riply> histo, okay cool so my google wasn't totally off... now, let me see if I can find a tut to do it safely
<histo> happyfr0gg: sorry I left did you install with a different user?
<jhutchins> Ben64: THere are reasons to use it as root, but special case.
<Ben64> riply: type "uname -r" and remove any kernels that are lower than that
<histo> riply: dpkg -l | grep linux-image   you will get a list of them all.  and you can remove the old ones
<happyfr0gg> jhutchins - running sudop as root as a test (troubleshooting).
<happyfr0gg> * sudo
<pavlos> riply, http://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2011/01/08/ubuntu-cleanup-how-to-remove-all-unused-linux-kernel-headers-images-and-modules/
<histo> riply: https://duckduckgo.com/l/?kh=-1&uddg=https%3A%2F%2Fwiki.ubuntu.com%2FKernelTeam%2Fremoving-old-kernels
<riply> thank you so much guys!
<aluchko> jhutchins, the update-grub ran cleanly after mounting dev, proc, and sys, time to reboot and see what happens
<riply> there's a whole list of them xD
<jhutchins> AlexM850: Good luck!
<riply> this' such an awesome community!
<riply> sorry again Ben :)
<Ben64> riply: oh its not a big deal, just channel rules :)
<bitvilag> all I see is recovery rquired on readonly file....(VM) so console does not show more. write access will be handled during reco... recovery complete... remounted errors=remount-rw.... but WHY?
<jhutchins> bitvilag: file or filesystem?
<bitvilag> it seems there is an S after file but its hard to check
<bitvilag> I show you
<jhutchins> bitvilag: This is why we do backups.
<rperigo> Hey all. I've got a WINE/Audio problem. Namely, my USB headset works fine in native apps, but sounds awful in WINE. I'm suspecting it's a sample rate issue, but I'm not sure where to start. Any takers?
<histo> jhutchins: it'd be interested to hear one of those reasons?
<bitvilag> http://imgur.com/I21fqBf
<rperigo> I've googled a bit, but all the fixes I found were from ancient releases.
<histo> happyfr0gg: what is the output of groups   as your user?
<bitvilag> I have 1 day old but its a bit messy I started to use duplicity with gpg key and passphrase so putting that back is not easy
<jhutchins> bitvilag: WHen you hit out-of-memory things can sometimes write to the wrong parts of the system, but it's more likely that there were files open with write permissions when the system crashed, causing them to become corrupt.
<histo> bitvilag: no error there
<bitvilag> thats just grate
<bitvilag> so then what?
<bitvilag> great
<histo> bitvilag: this is a vm?
<bitvilag> yyep
<histo> bitvilag: how long have you let it sit there?
<jhutchins> bitvilag: That pastebin shows where it stops?
<bitvilag> i booted up the test system but thats 3 months old so I have to put it back before clients notice it
<bitvilag> 30 min
<bitvilag> 20min
<bitvilag> maybe
<histo> bitvilag: put what back?
<bitvilag> services are running from the test server
<bitvilag> so I have to put the prod back online
<histo> bitvilag: okay copy the files out of your failed vm to the test server then
<bitvilag> only one small issue
<histo> ?
<aluchko> no luck :( same thing, grub error: file not found
<bitvilag> the test server is not the same version.... at least I cannot be for sure
<bitvilag> it should be
<histo> bitvilag: well I would create another server and migrate there data
<histo> bitvilag: rather than waste all this time
<riply> hmmm, I am having a little issue. These are my kernels: http://pastebin.com/QyQ70pDw but when I try root@tealady:~# apt-get remove linux-image-3.5.0-34-generic for example, I get this error (which is the same error I am getting when trying to install something... http://pastebin.com/7HM7rseW
<bitvilag> so its done isnt it?
<bitvilag> i mean the vm is piece of shit
<histo> !language | bitvilag
<ubottu> bitvilag: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<bitvilag> sorry
<energizer> Hi I'm installing 14.04, and I'm having a grub error. I found a launchpad bug, but I'm not sure how to implement their solution. Can I get some help?
<energizer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1289977
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1289977 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 14.04 Update breaks grub, resulting in "error: symbol 'grub_term_highlight_color' not found"" [High,Triaged]
<bitvilag> any other suggestion?
<histo> bitvilag: if it were me i'd start pulling their data out to be on the safe side. Get a new vm fired up with their data. Then maybe go back and screw with the old one to figure out why.
<histo> bitvilag: don't you have backups of their data?
<bitvilag> I did but its from last night
<bitvilag> and I havent created the proper way of restoreing
<bitvilag> I mean it uses a gpg key that I am not swhere its stored
<bitvilag> I should have copied it
<bitvilag> but ...
<barlie> riply, You need to run the -f command in your second pastebin you have broken packages.
<riply> barlie, I realise, but I can not install them as I have run out of space :(
<bitvilag> how could this happen
<qwingo> Hello, can i reset all the unity settings somehow? because when I start it I just get the wallpaper and the icons, no bar at the top etc.
<histo> bitvilag: so you don';t have backups. Well boot an iso in the vm and start copying stuff out of the filesystem if you can
<barlie> riply, You can boot with a live and remove the kernels in boot as a last resort, is this a boot partition that is full or root or are you running a single partition for ubuntu?
<riply> barlie, that would be ideal, but this' a VM. So no chance. It's boot
<histo> bitvilag: your first priority right now should be the data. Fixing the vm can come later.
<barlie> riply, Where is the VM online or in your computer?
<nicksloan> I've encountered this issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/530179 even though it has been closed for years. The trusty64 image from http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/vagrant/ still uses the old init.d script, as opposed to the UpStart job that fixed that issue.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 530179 in virtualbox-ose (Ubuntu) "[lucid] vboxsf mounts defined on /etc/fstab cause errors on boot: needs upstart job" [Medium,Fix released]
<riply> barlie, online I am afraid
<rperigo> qwingo, there used to be a PPA that housed a unity-reset script. I think WebUpd8 had a link to it at one point.
<barlie> riply, Ah, well good luck. ;)
<Ben64> riply: try dpkg --remove <package>
<nicksloan> I'm wondering what the best route is to take to get that addressed.
<rperigo> qwingo: here it is http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<bluezone> do people ever use BOTH password and public-key file authentication when connecting to a server with openssh?
<subz3r0> allow both is not a good idea
<subz3r0> allowing
<bluezone> but when they are both allowed, you can still connect with one or the other right?
<bluezone> (and not both)
<Ben64> bluezone: correct
<subz3r0> bruteforce attacks will be still possible
<subz3r0> yes
<riply> Ben64, thanks will try that now quickly as apt-get purge is failing
<bluezone> ok
<qwingo> rperigo: Can I run it from a different DE? right now I'm using xfce
<subz3r0> also i would recommend using fail2ban
<subz3r0> and ofc not a standard port :)
<dev-rke> hello :-)
<dev-rke> i am not sure where to ask, so i would like to ask my question here about my wireless problems
<OerHeks> dev-rke, you are in the right place, just ask
<dev-rke> ty
<dev-rke> currently 14.04 is installed, after the update my wireless network produces lags up to 2000ms
<riply> Ben64, can you remove a kernel like this? Or are you saying that I should find some packages that I can remove to free up space, so that I can install the missing dependancies, so that I can purge the old Kernels?
<Ben64> riply: yeah you should be able to remove kernels like that
<dev-rke> i already discussed this in another forum, the people there recommended to ask someone who has knowledge in drivers
<riply> Ben64, okay let me try
<dev-rke> the network lags occur sequently in steps of 100 seconds.
<dev-rke> each lag sequence has a duration of round about 5 seconds
<OerHeks> dev-rke, can you give us info about your wireless device? lspci or lsusb?
<dev-rke> lspci, TP-LINK WND4800, ath9k
<riply> Ben64, I think we are in business!!
<Ben64> riply: :D
<histo> dev-rke: boot to an earlier kernel
<dev-rke> Oerheks, Ubuntu 13.10 was running without problems with kernel 3.11
<dev-rke> i already did that
<xubuntu> nbhb
<Guest67048> mm
<dev-rke> if i trigger 'sudo iwlist wlan0 scan' and watch a ping to my router the lag occurs again
<dev-rke> so i assume there is a bug in the network manager, the driver or the new kernel :-)
<aluchko> running apt-get upgrade in the chrooted environment... I have a bad feeling about this
<dev-rke> aluchko did u mean me? :-)
<riply> Ben64, it is saying that it's 'done' with no errors, but when I run dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<riply>  the kernels are still there, do I need to reboot before they 'poof'?
<aluchko> dev-rke, nah, that's what I'm doing right now
<dev-rke> kk :-)
<OerHeks> dev-rke, i just read your post @ ubuntuusers, you already checked hwcrypt http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/netzwerk-lags-nach-kernel-update-3-13-14-04-lt/
<qwingo> riply: Thanks, the unity-reset script worked! :)
<dev-rke> right
<dev-rke> u're quick ;-)
<Penguin__> Hello I need help for partions stuff
<barlie> Penguin__, Can you share the issue
<OerHeks> dev-rke, what happens if you trottle back to 54 mbit ?
<dev-rke> will you stay here, while i reconfigure my router? ^^
<kingbeowolf> can anyone confirm r9 290 working in crossfire in ubuntu?
<OerHeks> dev-rke, you might be able to do this in networkmanager, but sure, we'll wait.
<dev-rke> OerHeks, thank you, i'll be back in a few minutes
<Penguin__> My computer was partitioned with WIndows 7 pro and Ubuntu (version 12.04) and on windows 7 I deleted the partition for linux it comes up with error: partition not found grub rescue>
<Penguin__> any ideas
<vino> The synaptic package manager seems to only have gimp 2.6, is there any way for me to get gimp 2.8 without upgrading ubuntu?
<barlie> Penguin__, What is the end goal, just windows &
<barlie> W7
<barlie> Penguin__, If you remove the linux you have no grub boot
<Penguin__> I was going to have everything one linux type (Picking out witch)
<OerHeks> vino,  for precise, i asume?
<vino> i have no idea
<barlie> Penguin__, Cool, if you have a windows recovery disc you can reload it's bootloader, or just install another linux for a grub menu.
<Penguin__> I have a windows recovery disk but bios wont work
<barlie> Penguin__, use the boot from menu outside the bios to boot that disc
<vino> OerHeks, yes, precise
<Penguin__> What menu?
<dev-rke> ok
<dev-rke> i just tried the ping again and executed a scan in parallel
<dev-rke> in 2,4ghz mode everything seems fine
<dev-rke> in 5ghz i cannot switch down to 802.11b or g, so there the bug occurs again
<riply> Ben64, it's working like a charm now - thank you :)
<barlie> Penguin__, Tis a per session boot menu mine is a f12 pressed as if a bios access.
<Penguin__> barlie, I am a noobie at tech but I know how to do that so I already tried it and it didn't work
<dev-rke> wireless channels are well chosen to avoid overlapping channels in my config
<barlie> Penguin__, The bios splash should tell youn two things the bios keys press and this menu key press. This is not a bios boot
<Penguin__> barlie, non of the keys like f12  do anything
<Penguin__> trust me i tried
<barlie> Penguin__ You can choose the first thing read in the bios or in this menu not in the bios.
<nicksloan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/1331841
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1331841 in mountall (Ubuntu) "vboxsf module not loaded on bootup on vagrant image." [Undecided,New]
<dev-rke> OerHeks, some ideas about my issue?
<barlie> Penguin__, Not every computer is f12, the manual or an on line search should tell you the key or key presses.
<Penguin__> My key is f10 I tried it
<barlie> Penguin__, f10 for what, you did not seem to be familiar with this other boot menu?
<Penguin__> I am not what do i do to get to it
<e^> Penguin__: try ESC
<barlie> Penguin__, First answering questions as asked would help.
<OerHeks> dev-rke, i was reading but didn't find a solution yet.
<Penguin__> barlie, I tried ESC nothing happend
<dev-rke> OerHeks, ok. In 2.4ghz mode the ping raises up to 100ms, but never up to 2000ms as in 5ghz mode
<barlie> Penguin__, I did not say anything about esc
<Penguin__> oh
<Penguin__> that was e^
<barlie> Penguin__, read this please. https://workaround.org/getting-help-on-irc
<e^> i access it with ESC on my hp laptop, (actually f9 but ESC gets you there eventually too)
<OerHeks> dev-rke, it is a nasty work-around, 54 mbit, but best thing to use up to now.
<e^> Penguin__: you could give Delete a shot, i doubt it though
 * aluchko is letting boot-repair run, hoping it does magic things
<dev-rke> OerHeks, i decided to by a 5ghz wireless system to avoid channel issues when playing games or watching video streams. ;-)
<dev-rke> OerHeks, so it does affect me also, if i switch back to 2.4ghz mode. ;-)
<dev-rke> OerHeks, i want to help to solve this bug, so i would like to know, what i could do now.
<clevas> is 12.04 uefi or legacy install?
<dev-rke> OerHeks, it must be a change between kernel 3.11 and 3.13, because using kernel 3.11 works without any problems
<Penguin__> Hi my computer was partitioned with WIndows 7 and ubuntu (version 12.04) I deleted the partition while using windows I rebooted for some reason and I got the screen of death on linux saying error: no such partition grub rescue> what should I do?
<barlie> Penguin__, What is the computer model?
<dev-rke> OerHeks, till now i always booted 14.04 LTS with 3.11 kernel to avoid the issue, but i don't think it will make me happy in future, if this bug won't be solved in further releases of the kernel
<barlie> I will find the correct keys to use that menu if I can Penguin__
<Penguin__> barlie, The computer model is a lenvo ideapad y580 It ran windows 8 original but the OS deleted a while a go by me to get ubuntu/ windows 7
<e^> is there a way to view thumbnails of pictures that are inside a folder ?
<aluchko> e^, gwenview
<OerHeks> dev-rke, sorry to hear that, you can help by filing a bugreport ( cant find any recent bureports to confirm)
<barlie> Penguin__, Ah a uefi that makes thing a bit more difficult, does the bios have a sata cd boot?
<dev-rke> OerHeks, could you please give me some small instructions where i have to file a new report?
<e^> aluchko: ok, thanks
<Penguin__> Yes bios does a sata cd boot it is set to boot installed things from disk then disk
<OerHeks> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<dev-rke> OerHeks, ok, which package would that be?
<dev-rke> release upgrade?
<OerHeks> ath9 ?
<dev-rke> yeag
<dev-rke> yeah
<dev-rke> but i think it is a dist-upgrade, right?
<OerHeks> dev-rke, i am not sure, if dist upgrade is of any important influence.
<aluchko> wow, boot-repair is definitely an ubuntu tool, it had me uninstall my fedora kernals
<dev-rke> OerHeks, hm, but i definitly know that it worked with the 3.11 kernel without any issues
<barlie> Penguin__, here is the manual it says f12 in it, however you most likely need a efi boot for linux, not sure without reading on the recovery boot, and this is actually a ##windows issue if at this time you want to restore it's boot.
<barlie> http://download.lenovo.com/consumer/mobiles_pub/ideapad_y480_y580_ug.pdf
<DoverMo> ubuntu seems to have a whale load of libraries in the dvd
<barlie> DoverMo, If the dvd download it is the extra languages
<DoverMo> barlie, i mean. the 1gb size. it's like a 4+ gb install without extra things
<barlie> DoverMo, yes, the disc is compressed, do you have an end goal that needs help?
<DoverMo> barlie, i'm surprised that there's such much library stuff
<barlie> DoverMo, Ah, well this is support so if you need that carry on.
<dev-rke> OerHeks, i do not get it.... it is too complicated... just created an ubuntu one account, but now they want openpgp keys and so on....
<dev-rke> i just want to file a simple bug.....
<Rexter> I have the mouse speed set to the lowest setting. I'm looking for a way to slow it down further.
<Rexter> I assume in the mouse settings as you turn the mouse speed down, it increases some sort of variable. I'm I'd like to increase the multiplier.
<Rexter> I have Googled the issue, and I do see that I can set it static in a config file, but that's not what I want. I still want to be able to adjust it in the mouse settings.
<DoverMo> Rexter, good luck writing your own gui then
<barlie> Rexter, Have you looked for the dpi button on the mouse?
<barlie> for a*
<Rexter> DoverMo, perhaps there is a config file that gui uses that contains a multiplier that i could change?
<Rexter> barlie, no dpi button.
<barlie> Rexter, Thanks for confirming. ;)
<Rexter> I also noticed that on my laptop, with the touchpad, changing the touchpad speed make almost no difference. From fastest to slowest, you can just barely  tell the difference. There's got to be a variable somewhere that can be adjusted.
<barlie> Rexter, The lack of speed control has been around for awhile years I would say, so it may be a hard find to change.
<barlie> Rexter, might be worth looking through while you wait. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=mouse+speed
<barlie> http://askubuntu.com/search?q=mouse+cursor+speed a more specific search
<e^> i just ran apt-get upgrade and while setting up i got a bunch of kbuild related msgs, ending with: kbuildsycoca4(10865) kdemain: Emitting notifyDatabaseChanged ("apps", "apps"), and its stalled, any idea about this ?
<barlie> e^, Did you save this info so you can pastebin it?
<e^> terminal is still open
<barlie> e^ I would include that info is all seems important, not sure overall myself.
<Rexter> Thanks barlie, I'll keep researching.
<barlie> Rexter, No problem, if you find an answer we all want to know it. ;)
<CyanBlob> Hey guys, I just installed Ubuntu 14.04, and my volume indicator has now disappeared. Any ideas?
<CyanBlob> It is there on the login screen
<Rexter> Do you think that this means my mouse just has higher dpi than what's expected? Even on the lowest setting, the pointed moves from the top corner to the bottom corner with less than 1 inch of movement of the mouse.
<barlie> CyanBlob, Have you made any changes on the install as of now?
<CyanBlob> I tried reinstalling the indicator, which didn't help. Force reloading alsa makes it come back, but not functionally. I still have audio.
<CyanBlob> barlie: Yes, I installed Skype (which is when I think the indicator broke, but I'm not positive) and Virtualbox. I have not altered any sound settings.
<kingbeowolf> can anyone confirm r9 290 working in crossfire in ubuntu?
<barlie> CyanBlob, This is installed on the HD, not in a VM, just checking is all?
<CyanBlob> barlie: Yes, this is on the HD. If it matters, I installed Skype 4.2 from the Ubuntu Partner repo, uninstalled it, then installed 4.3 from the Skype .deb file
<Rexter> Does Firefox have massive memory leaks? It's been open for a few days, with 8 tabs open. It's consuming 2.4GB RAM.
<cerry> some around helping out fixing dual screen support on ATI/integrated initel graphic chipset?
<cerry> *intel
<barlie> CyanBlob, Is the desktop working correct otherwise, for example the dash search?
<barlie> !details | cerry
<ubottu> cerry: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<e^> barlie: http://www.pastebin.com/wT6PvNJh (apt-get upgrade)
<CyanBlob> barlie: Yes, everything appears to be working as it should. Except in the 'Sounds' settings category, there are no input/output devices listed, and the volume control does not affect the system volume. Using alsamixer to control the volume works.
<CyanBlob> barlie: Could Skype have messed up my Alsa/Pulse settings?
<sol__> hey everyone. i have rtl8723be wireless card. i got a set of drivers from github (lwfinger/rtl8723be) and im trying to run it on precise pangolin, but i keep getting errors when i run the make command
<holstein> CyanBlob: are you up to date with upgrades? i would try in a terminal "sudo apt-get udpate && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to be sure
<holstein> sol__: you should ask the creators of the package/driver for help on how to install the software they create
<holstein> sol__: you can share specific errors in a pastebin..
<barlie> CyanBlob, Not sure on skype or pulse, I would make sure you have the correct graphic driver installed, and run a reset.  http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/reset-unity-and-compiz-settings-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<cerry> oh… I dc'ed so probably first post didn't get through. I'm running 14.04 on a Dell Latitude which seems to have 2 graphic chipsets. When connecting my 2nd screen (VGA adapter) ubuntu's "display" tool won't detect the screen. Works flawless with my older 12.04 nVidea chipset.
<barlie> CyanBlob, I would check if the guest account has the same anomalies too.
<CyanBlob> barlie: Alright, I'll check and report back.
<holstein> cerry: you seem to be comparing a few different things.. like 12.04 on nvidia vs 14.04 on intel..
<CyanBlob> holstein: Alright, I ran them (pretty sure I was up to date, though). I'll restart and report back
<holstein> cerry: you are running 14.04? and you want dual head there? on what hardware? intel?
<cerry> holstein: I've some output from lspci and lshw here: http://pastebin.com/AguqDHv2 I suspect I should enable the ATI card but the intel is running ~  can't clearly see it in the output though
<CyanBlob> berlie: The guest account is working as it should. It is just my main account that is affected
<CyanBlob> holstein: The updates did not solve the issue.
<cerry> Yeahh, forget the 12.04 - i just brabbled
<daftykins> cerry: what happens if it's connected from bootup?
<daftykins> cerry: or are you doing that already?
<cerry> daftykins: I haven't tested it with my home screen though but it made no difference at work
<daftykins> cerry: so no change connecting it after or having it connected from powered off?
<holstein> cerry: try installing ati drivers.. though, if its a dual GPU, those can have poor linux support
<cerry> daftykins: nope :/
<holstein> CyanBlob: do you see the same "issues" in the guest account?
<CyanBlob> holstein: No, I do not. Everything is working as it should over there. I suspect the problem is my recent installation of Skype
<daftykins> cerry: i agree with holstein, some proprietary drivers needed there most likely
<holstein> CyanBlob: then, i would reset my user config there
<cerry> holstein: would you mean enabling fglrx-updates or just fglrx? They're listed as alternatives for X.Org's driver in "additional drivers" but when i enable them the screen freezes after log in screen :/
<holstein> CyanBlob: if the guest account is "Fine", then the issue is likely in your user config..
<CyanBlob> holstein: I may purge Skype and reinstall Pulseaudio and see where that gets me, but I would like to have Skype installed
<CyanBlob> holstein: How would I go about doing that?
<cerry> or more: mouse vanishes, nothing happens, can restart via tty though
<holstein> CyanBlob: for me, on hardware that doesnt promise linux support, i try all options and use what fits my needs best
<holstein> CyanBlob: no. stop messing with the sytem and system packages
<holstein> CyanBlob: the issue is not there.. the guest account you say is fine.. so, the system audio is fine.. its your user that has the issue in the config
<holstein> CyanBlob: for example.. http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<cerry> daftykins: i do a quick restart (to be 100%), brb
<HSKW> hello!
<sol__> hm. well, my kernel is 3.11.0.23 generic. the drivers were written for 3.15+. how do i get 3.15, specifically?
<HSKW> i've a prob, its possible to proxy an m3u8 request by swf??
<kidpool> Hey guys. I want to partition several hard drives into equal sizes so that I can turn them into a concatenated RAID. Is this possible? How do I partition the external hard drives?
<OerHeks> sol__, trusty is om 3.13, so wait for the 3.15 kernel update ( if you want the kernel ppa, you might run into issues )
<cerry> re, rebooted 2x times each plugged in VGA-screen => x.org driver no dual screen, fglrx…? => login screen works but then just background is present until switching to tty, purging the package and restarting lightdm
<dev-rke> OerHeks, ok thank you for your support, i just filed my first bug now :-)
<dev-rke> but it was not quite easy to find the right form to fill :D
<cerry> *fglrx
<sol__> ohh. so the software i need isn't even released yet. what is a kernel ppa?
<OerHeks> dev-rke, i think i missed your last post about filling the bugreport, sorry
<OerHeks> sol__, it seems that the 3.15 kernel is for the next utopia 14.10 release only >> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<davoida> how can i start CENTOS anakonda installer without creating LVM's but rather extn partitions?
<OerHeks> davoida, centos is not supported here, ubuntu only
<davoida> also i don't have httpd to use ks
<dev-rke> OerHeks, that is ok, thanks for your support. I will wait and i think, the linux way will solve my issue if i answer the upcoming questions. ;-)
<OerHeks> dev-rke, any bit can help
<sol__> i could theoretically use the kernel in this repository with trusty, perhaps with problems, correct?
<OerHeks> sol__,  no
<sol__> okay. thats all i needed to know. for now ill just stick with the wired connection.
<dev-rke> OerHeks, two bit for me please. as my grandmother always said: you can't stand on a single leg. ;-)
<dev-rke> Ok, i am off now, thank you all for your support :D
<Fevix> Okay so. I need to make another USB stick that'll let me install the most recent stable release of Ubuntu available.
<sol__> \op00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000'[
<daftykins> Fevix: ok, download the latest ubuntu then
<sol__> SED@#;llllllllllllllllllllllllllll65-5
<daftykins> sol__: stop that please
<zombu2> you scared em
<bekks> zombu2: That was intentional. ;)
#ubuntu 2014-06-19
<asdfasdf> What's the official way of installing drivers from the command line?
<asdfasdf> When I log in, the words "Ubuntu 14.04 LTS" don't disappear from the screen, and Unity doesn't come up.
<Fevix> daftykins: Okay, but how do I get that to be a bootable drive that lets me install it to a hard drive?
<aledzadza> how do i become a 1337 ubur h4x0r?
<cerry> sdfasdf: hybrid graphics?
<daftykins> Fevix: what OS are you on now?
<cerry> *asdfasdf ~  sounds like my problem
<asdfasdf> cerry, I don't think so
<asdfasdf> I've got a GT218M
<CyanBlob> holstein: Alright, I got it fixed. Resetting Unity did not work, but when I tried running pulseaudio from the terminal, it told me that it did not have proper permissions in my home directory, which I recently moved to a new partition. A 'chown' fixed that. Thank you for your help!
<basketball> who here is good with printers
<Fevix> daftykins: WIn7
<cerry> asdfasdf: then i think we just have driver problems in common ;)
<Fevix> I'm looking to install it to a different machine, not this one.
<asdfasdf> Hahah
<cerry> asdfasdf: you have Nvidia?
<daftykins> Fevix: ok grab universal USB installer from pendrivelinux.com to make up the flash drive ^_^
<asdfasdf> cerry, do you know what's the command for purging and reinstalling the drivers from the command line?
<Fevix> daftykins: Okay, thanks!
<cerry> i can help you search ^^; looking for drivers anway
<daftykins> asdfasdf: is that an nvidia optimus setup?
<aledzadza> no one can help me with that? :(
<asdfasdf> daftykins, no
<cerry> given the fact i have ATI and apt-get purge fglrx works for me I'd try
<cerry> asdfasdf: sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*
<OerHeks> aledzadza, how is that related to ubuntu support?
<aledzadza> OerHeks: i want to become a linux guru
<cerry> but maybe use tab completion instead copypaste the * blindly ;)
<aledzadza> and this is only irc channel i know
<asdfasdf> The weird thing is that lightdm comes up, and I can log in, it just never drops to Unity
<cerry> aledzadza: be water my friend :)
<asdfasdf> And I can't figure out how to reset unity now that the "--reset" flag no longer works
<cerry> asdfasdf: exactly my problem!
<aledzadza> i dont even know were to start
<asdfasdf> cerry, have you tried the open source drivers?
<asdfasdf> cerry, the laptop I'm using now uses radeon, and they're pretty decent
<cerry> yes, these works for logging in but dont detect my external screen :C
<asdfasdf> Oh I see what you're trying to do
<asdfasdf> That sucks
<cerry> pretty hard :C only downer but major one ;_;
<Megabyte> Hey guys
<Megabyte> how do I change my username on Ubuntu?
<cerry> i found some intersting stuff here: http://askubuntu.com/a/288355 but it's late in good ol' EU so maye tomorrow I'll go down that road
<daftykins> asdfasdf: there are guides online saying how to reset unity since the change
<asdfasdf> cerry, thanks for the lead
<Bashing-om> asdfasdf: I feel for you; Show us what we are indeed working with. Terminal code -> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga <- to provide requested advise.
<asdfasdf> daftykins, I can't find them, askubuntu usually has an answer but I can't find one now
<cerry> asdfasdf: i thing thats for ATI… you should go for nvidea
<daftykins> asdfasdf: can you log in at a TTY?
<asdfasdf> daftykins, yes I can
<daftykins> asdfasdf: can you run "dpkg -l | grep nvidia" ?
<Corey84> having issues with FDE (luis with a usb /boot) on mint 17 after mounting /dev/sdd1 /mnt/boot and chroot / update-initramfs -u -k all gives a dpkg couldn't securely remove linux-image-3.13.
<daftykins> !mint | Corey84
<ubottu> Corey84: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<asdfasdf> daftykins, I've got nvidia-310, nvidia-319, nvidia-331, nvidia-libopencl1-331, nvidia-opencl-icd-331, nvidia-prime, and nvidia-settings installed
<daftykins> ugh no wonder you have issues
<daftykins> asdfasdf: sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia*
<cerry> ^^;
<asdfasdf> daftykins, done
<cerry> sudo service lightdm restart
<daftykins> asdfasdf: reboot and see if you get in
<daftykins> or that ^
<asdfasdf> daftykins, I'm not going to have to reinstall the packages?
<cerry> ;) got some practice today :P
<daftykins> one step at a time.
<Corey84> ubottu: i have I unfortuantely am one of about 5 guys there that understands luks and we all thought here might help
<ubottu> Corey84: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<daftykins> Corey84: we don't help with Mint, sorry.
<asdfasdf> daftykins, I not get the default wallpaper with a cursor that I can use to select
<asdfasdf> daftykins, wait... something just happened
<daftykins> well don't leave me in suspense, man!
<asdfasdf> lol sorry, I'm on two laptops
<asdfasdf> It's installing the flashplugin
<asdfasdf> So  it looks like the WM is up, I just don't have any window decorations
<daftykins> er, what?
 * cerry gets excited, popcorn?
<daftykins> ok, hrmm
<cerry> can u open dash with superkey?
<asdfasdf> Nope
<asdfasdf> ctrl+alt+t doesn't work to bring up a terminal either, but I can use ctrl alt f1 to get one
<asdfasdf> right click works
<cerry> did you reboot or just restart lightdm?
<asdfasdf> restarted lightdm
<asdfasdf> Worth a reboot?
<daftykins> asdfasdf: why not
<cerry> maybe daftykins was right ;)
<asdfasdf> hahah
<daftykins> nah i don't think it should've done anything really
<daftykins> maybe it could unload any booted in with kernel modules
<daftykins> not sure
<cerry> who understands computers after all *shrugs* ^^"
<asdfasdf> This is exactly why I love Ubuntu... I hate dealing with X so much that I went to the first distro that supported it well
<asdfasdf> And even now, what used to be a multi-hour headache is like not a huge deal
<daftykins> so what kind of age laptop is this thing to have a 2xx series nvidia?
<daftykins> GT218M, hmm
<asdfasdf> HP elitebook 8440p
<asdfasdf> Circa 2010 or 2011 IIRC
<asdfasdf> So yeah, X comes up and I can log in.  Cursor works, it's just Unity that isn't appearing on the screen
<daftykins> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/reset-unity-and-compiz-settings-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<daftykins> asdfasdf: ^
<asdfasdf> Usually I'd use "unity --reset", but that no longer works, and askubuntu doesn't seem to have a fix
<asdfasdf> Oh well timed
<Bashing-om> daftykins:  -> asdfasdf :: dconf-tools ??
<daftykins> Bashing-om: they use a dconf command in that link above
<Bashing-om> daftykins: : )
<asdfasdf> When I run the dconf command I get "error: cannot autolaunch d-bus witout X11 $DISPLAY"
<magesing> Hi everyone, I just installed ubuntu desktop along-side my windows 8.1 installation. Unfortunately I'm no-longer able to boot into my windows installation. How can I fix the boot-loader so that I can boot into both ubuntu and windows?
<daftykins> asdfasdf: hmm, maybe it doesn't like not being run inside the GUI session
<asdfasdf> daftykins, that's kinda what I'm thinking
<cerry> magesing: do you use BIOS or UEFI?
<catalase> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5lgwopmKMw
<catalase> oops
<catalase> wrong channel
<daftykins> asdfasdf: i wonder if you can run a terminal session from the TTY and have it appear in X
<asdfasdf> daftykins, I can't figure out how to tell it to use the display
<magesing> cerry: don't know yet, it's a Thinkpad yoga that I just got today
<asdfasdf> I intentionally stay away from Xorg because I hate it so much
<magesing> cerry: appers to be UEFI according to google
<cerry> magesing: brand new? smells like uefi to me
<magesing> cerry: yes, brand new, just off the plane from shanghai
<cerry> i've only encountered it once and was only windows booted - no grub appeared
<cerry> there's some pretty "hardcore" with reinstalling grub but for me it was about the settings in bios, legacy mode > no secure boot … something else bout legacy …
<magesing> cerry: well, the installer correctly made a list of options including both ubuntu and windows, but the windows option does not boot
<daftykins> asdfasdf: hmm, can you install pastebinit from the TTY?
<aledzadza> how can i make irssi make äåä?
<magesing> cerry: actually, I'm going to restart again and make note of the messages I get
<asdfasdf> daftykins, gimme a sec and I will
<cerry> if its windows 8 you need uefi support somewhat i think - heard something like it wont boot if not. also some win7 version could be affected *shooting in the blue*
<daftykins> asdfasdf: then look for ~/.xsession-errors if it exists ("ls -a ~/"
<Cuken_> I need some guidance around the best way to setup the filesystem for 12tb of hard drive space on a fresh new 14.04 server install
<asdfasdf> daftykins, I rebooted and was able to log in as a guest
<daftykins> Cuken_: what's the server going to do?
<aledzadza> 3
<daftykins> asdfasdf: ah-har, so something funky with your user config indeed
<histo> !partition | Cuken_
<ubottu> Cuken_: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<asdfasdf> one second while I get my wife (it's her computer) to log in and see if she is no longer having the issue
<aledzadza> how do i change irssis charset to swedish??
<Cuken_> daftykins I'm mainly going to use it as a NAS, however I was hosting a few gamer servers and ran LAMP last time
<daftykins> Cuken_: i tend to like to keep server OSs separate from the storage
<daftykins> so the OS remains on one disk
<Cuken_> Which I've done so far, I have 4 x 3tb disks, i made a 30gig partition just for the os, made a swap partition as well even tho the server has 16gb of ram
<asdfasdf> daftykins, cerry, Bashing-om thank you all.  I got it working thanks to your help!
<Cuken_> My last server was running ZFS, but I was wondering if pursuing a different storage solution would be worth the effort.
<daftykins> Cuken_: well no because i mean separate disk :) are those disks RAID'd?
<Bashing-om> aledzadza: On irssi; might get better results in the #irssi channel.
<asdfasdf> My wife sends her thanks as well, she thinks 14.04 is excellent
<daftykins> asdfasdf: no problem :) that'll likely be using the default driver nouveau right now, but if 3D things aren't needed much, it should be just fine
<Cuken_> ahh i follow you dafty, 3 of the discs are brand new, unfortunately this chassis only has 4 disc slots and I'm trying to maximize storage this time around.
<cerry> asdfasdf: all glory to daftykins :> i just recommended purge and light-restart after that i was as lost as you ^^;
<asdfasdf> daftykins, thanks for the reminder, I'll deal with that this weekend
<daftykins> cerry: ;) teamwork \o/
<Cuken_> none of the disks have been mounted or partitioned outside of the primary who has the 30gig os partition and the swap
<aluchko> woo! got it booted
<cerry> daftykins: \^^/ thanks for the unity reset-link though
<daftykins> cerry: i can't confirm if it's useful, i don't use desktop
<cerry> whats your choice if i may ask?
<aluchko> turns out while I had a boot partition neither fedora or ubuntu were actually using it, they were both just installing to their own boot directories assuming the mbr would point there
<cerry> for desktop
<daftykins> cerry: hehe, a little off topic here really... i mostly administer ubuntu and debian servers is all... at home things are different ^_^
<aluchko> I finally got grub installed in the boot partition, pointing to the ubuntu volume, but the only kernels there were a handful of old f17 kernels
<cerry> ic :]
<daftykins> Cuken_: ah-har, so you're not going to RAID these disks to pool them together at all?
<Cuken_> . . . Im not so concerned about DR, I was going to use LVM or at least attempt to, but im not sure its the right move to make here
<aluchko> though the f17 kernels could boot ubuntu 14.04 well enough to get a text console, from there I was able to reinstall a newer kernel which dropped the images in the boot partition had get things running
<daftykins> Cuken_: i have no experience with LVM so i'm no use there
<Cuken_> Let me ask how you would go about solving it then. If you didn't care about raiding and wanted to have a 12tb nas on ubuntu, how would you partition those drives?>
<histo> Cuken_: I would through freenas on it personally
<Bashing-om> aluchko: To see what grub thinks -> sudo debconf-show grub-pc , sudo grub-probe -t device /boot/grub , sudo grub-probe -t fs_uuid /boot/grub ( to verify the UUIDs).
<Cuken_> I thought about that histo, but I want to be able to leverage ubuntu for other things while hosting the nas, IE servers for mumble etc.
<histo> Cuken_: ahh... well how are you going to manage backups of 12tb?
<Cuken_> I dont care about the backups right now, just need mass storage for a project i'm working on
<aluchko> Bashing-om, it's finally working, I'm not going to start poking it again!!
<Cuken_> I do care about data write and read speed tho
<histo> Cuken_: then raid would increase rw speed, however if you will be accessing it over the network that will be your bottleneck.
<aluchko> I also just finished forcing a re-install of unity and all it's dependencies because I thought the lack of multiple workspaces meant it was broken :)
<Bashing-om> aluchko: Yeah, Talking to grub can be extrustiating !
<histo> aluchko: probably means your configs are jacked up
<aluchko> histo, nah, they just got disabled by default :(
<AraHatAnagamin> Does iTunes work well with any linux distro?
<aluchko> easily fixable but dissapointing
<aluchko> Bashing-om, I'm just wondering if I trust both OS's to play nice and share the boot partition
<Fall> I LOVE xfce with Whisker. Awesome stuff.
<whitepowder> Any ideas what happened to the tw68-v2 driver for techwell 6804s? Got it off gitorious, cant get it built
<Bashing-om> aluchko: Mind ya my knowledge of Fedora is minimal, but seems I recall that Fedora installs it's boot code to the partition, ubuntu installed grub to MBR and have grub chainload Fedora ?
<whitepowder> Running kubuntu 14.04
<aluchko> Bashing-om, how it worked for ages is that fedora went in first and set up with the boot partition, then ubuntu went in and rewrote the MBR to point to ubuntu
<basketball> I have a usb printer (HP officejet 100 mobile printer l411) pluged into my linux laptop with the ip of 192.168.0.11. I hooked it up with cups and seleted share and the cups printer name is HP Officejet 100 Mobile Printer L411. How do I get windows 8 to connect to this printer?     It doesnt matter if i use cups or another service however we can get it to work.
<aluchko> the ubuntu grub setup could find the fedora images whether they were in the boot partition of the fedora volume
<Bashing-om> aluchko: OK, last system installed controls the booting process.
<daftykins> basketball: you're saying a USB printer has an IP address... bit confusing.
<aluchko> Bashing-om, at some point fedora started installing to the logical volume as well so there were ubuntu kernels in the ubuntu lv, fedora kernels in the fedora partition, and old fedora kernels in the boot partition
<daftykins> basketball: oh the laptop has the IP i get it :)
<basketball> daftykins,  no that is my laptops
<daftykins> basketball: so you've installed and configured samba?
<basketball> no
<daftykins> which ubuntu is this?
<basketball> 14.04
<aluchko> the only thing I'm wondering now, since /boot is now the boot partition then where are all the files in the /boot folder of the actual ubuntu logical volume???
<daftykins> basketball: this is pretty close: http://www.unixmen.com/sharing-printer-on-ubuntu-linux-with-windows/
<daftykins> basketball: the "reboot samba" line is wrong though
<basketball> daftykins, do i make it look just like that
<aluchko> dagnamit, the whole reason I upgraded is so I could have a lyx version as new as the one on my f20 machine
<aluchko> I still can't edit it because the 14.04 lyx version is too old
<Bashing-om> aluchko: When booted from ubuntu, what returns from -> ls -la /boot <- .
<daftykins> basketball: yes... keep a backup copy of the original though, so before you start run "sudo cp /etc/samba/smb.conf /etc/samba/smb.conf.original
<basketball> daftykins,  my printcup name is printcap name = /etc/printcap
<basketball> do i need to change it
<derrick13> hi all, i am using 12.04 ubuntu on the udoo, is there a way to use all newer packages instead of the older ones
<daftykins> basketball: i have no idea what that parameter means.
<basketball> should i just change it
<aluchko> Bashing-om, oh it's the files from the boot partition, I just don't know what happened to the files from the volumes native boot folder :)
<daftykins> derrick13: "udoo" ?
<daftykins> basketball: you are welcome to try anything you think seems right, it can all be changed back again.
<derrick13> raspberry pi on steroids
<basketball> daftykins,  that command "sudo cp /etc/samba/smb.conf /etc/samba/smb.conf.original   doesnt work
<daftykins> basketball: it should. what does it say?
<basketball> it give me a a line with > and a blinking _
<whitepowder> Alternatively what are the oldest kernels could go back to on 14.04?
<daftykins> basketball: you need to have installed samba first...
<basketball> daftykins,  i did
<basketball> and i have that file
<daftykins> basketball: did you include the first " by accident or something?
<whitepowder> 3.13.x i cant build a driver i *absolutely* need
<basketball> daftykins,  yes :)
<daftykins> ;)
<daftykins> i forgot the second one, so we're even!
<derrick13> can i use change the /etc/apt/sources.list file and change precise to tasty? Will that break anything
<Bashing-om> aluchko: Sorry, I do not follow "volumes native boot folder" , ya mean the initial install of Fedora ?
<Ben64> derrick13: that will break everything
<aluchko> derrick13, you can do that but not update-manager?
<whitepowder> Any news on tw68-v2 driver (for techwell tw6804 capture chip) on 3.13.x? Running ubuntu 14.04 presently but about to reinstall 12.10 i guess I *absolutely* have to have this driver working
<daftykins> derrick13: the pi is not supported
<daftykins> whitepowder: 12.10 is EOL
<daftykins> whitepowder: this isn't an official place to ask about driver support
<derrick13> daftykins: I am using udooubuntu, which is the ubuntu version for the udoo. It is based on precise, which has old packages.
<aluchko> Bashing-om, nah. So both the fedora and ubuntu logical volumes have a folder called /boot that they stuffed kernels in, but now /boot is a folder that points to the actual boot partition, so I'm just curious what happened to the previous directory that used that name
<basketball> daftykins,  how do i renboot samba
<whitepowder> daftykins: And thats a problem why? At least my hardware will work....
<daftykins> derrick13: indeed and i'm saying that that makes it unsupported i'm afraid.
<Ben64> derrick13: we only support official ubuntu releases, udooubuntu isn't one
<daftykins> basketball: sudo service smbd restart
<derrick13> ok, thanks
<daftykins> whitepowder: you'd be better off going back to 12.04 which *is* supported still, due to being an LTS release
<basketball> daftykins,  ok and what happens if windows doesnt find it automatically
<daftykins> basketball: that would be Windows support.
<daftykins> basketball: do you know how to add a printer in Windows? go nuts.
<aluchko> derrick13, it's not trivial to port the release to a new platform, sounds like they're still working on it http://www.udoo.org/forum/ubuntu-lts-t1316.html
<whitepowder> daftykins: Fair enough. My big problem with my 12.10 install was that sound over hdmi suddenly quit working. It works good on 14.4 but.. No video capture :(
<Ben64> whitepowder: drivers don't often disappear from the kernel
<basketball> daftykins,  do i need to join the windows workgroup or something
<pooltable> help installed minitube but it keep crashing any other like programs to download from youtube?
<whitepowder> Ben64: its unfortunately not in the tree. If it was, it'd stay up to date in terms of kernel interfaces
<daftykins> basketball: did you even try it yet?
<derrick13> aluchko: thanks, maybe soon then
<daftykins> whitepowder: what do you mean video capture?
<basketball> daftykins,  how do i join it
<daftykins> capture with what
<Ben64> whitepowder: how did you determine this
<daftykins> basketball: i'm talking about adding the printer
<basketball> daftykins,  yes and it wasnt listed
<whitepowder> derrick13: dvr stuff. have a chinese card with 8x techwell tw6804 (bt878 wannabes)
<whitepowder> Ben64: Until a while back (say 12.x) there was a supported driver
<derrick13> whitepowder, home automation development goals for the udoo
<whitepowder> derrick13: wtf is a udoo?
<derrick13> minicomputer and electronic prototype platform
<daftykins> basketball: you know, when i try something and i'm explaining to someone what i see, i tend to use quite a few words and pictures where possible
<whitepowder> derrick13: I use spook and motion to capture/stream/record security cameras because zoneminder ate way too much cpu. But this is a quad core machine, since we do 20fps on 8 cameras
<basketball> daftykins,  what else do you need to know
<whitepowder> Wonder if a 3.2.x kernel could be built on 14.04
<derrick13> udoo quad is quad core also
<pooltable> got splayer to work thanks
<daftykins> basketball: so what were the steps on attempting to add the printer...
<whitepowder> derrick13: Arm or x86_64?
<derrick13> arm
<basketball> daftykins,  i go to control panne  devices and printers
<basketball> daftykins,  add a printer
<whitepowder> quad core arm would choke and die dealing with this much video im fairly certain. I run quad 3.4ghz and sit around 60% CPU at peak, but either way looks like gotta track down a 12.04 iso
<basketball> daftykins,  it searches for availabkle printers and doesnt see the shared one
<derrick13> i agree
<derrick13> http://www.udoo.org/features/
<daftykins> derrick13: sorry but that's off topic for this channel
<derrick13> udoo has 12.04 iso available, i just wanted to use newer 14.04 packages
<daftykins> whitepowder: cdimage.ubuntu.com or releases.ubuntu.com
<derrick13> daftykins: ok
<aledzadza> how do i can for wireless ap's in command line?
<aledzadza> scan
<daftykins> aledzadza: iwlist scan, i think
<whitepowder> just wondering if a better option is to try to get 3.2.x kernel running on 14.04 -- Not too sure with udev/upstart/all that madness thats come around in the last decade since i compiled a kernel by hand :P
<daftykins> whitepowder: no, trying to go back with a kernel = massive breakage, then nobody would ever help you again with any issue
<whitepowder> daftykins: Figured. Yet another reason to dislike upstart/udev/all that nonsense :(
<daftykins> whitepowder: so anyway give 12.04 a whirl, since it's still supported - and beyond that, try to find somewhere relevant to your device, else don't buy cheap again? ;)
<Cuken> sorry one more question all, im settupg LVM for the first time and my /dev/sda1/ show the system as GPT
<Cuken> do i need to change it to an LVM to get it to work?
<marcosfjl> suhfihsihisd
<Harris_He> I logout with the "Save the session", but I can login anymore, it just show the login window time and times again. Xubuntu 14.04 LTS  Xfce4. How should I do to login my computer? THX
<whitepowder> daftykins: $80 vs $400 is a bit of a difference.
<tony_> can someone help with installing an nvidia driver? im having a hell of a time figure it out
<daftykins> whitepowder: was the $400 worth the time spent messing with Linux support? :)
<Bashing-om> tony_: What have you done to this time, that now must be undone before we can procedd to install any driver ?
<Bashing-om> proceed*
<tony_> well im on a fresh install of xubuntu 14.04, so havent broke anything yet :)
<whitepowder> daftykins: Considering its worked for years now until going to 14.04? Absolutely.
<tony_> ive installed the nvidia stuff from the software center and once i reboot all i get is a blank screen
<tony_> ive got the driver downloaded from nvidias site
<tony_> when i go to run that the script tells me i need to shut down X server
<tony_> when i go into the terminal to shut down X server i get the same result. a blank screen
<Bashing-om> tony_: So we are looking at a fresh install, nothing attempted to change the default driver ? -> have you looked at what "Additional Drivers" recommends ?
<daftykins> sounds like an nvidia optimus system
<tony_> ill check the additional drivers now. no i havent done anything yet
<tony_> additional drivers doesnt list anything
<tony_> none are available
<daftykins> it would normally offer nvidia if you had nvidia hardware
<tony_> well its a pretty new nvidia 750 ti
<daftykins> tony_: in Linux land, or certainly in ubuntu land, you do not download drivers like Windows
<Bashing-om> daftykins:  -> tony_ Always a good idea to look and see what we are working wqith ( HUH ?) .. tony_  -> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga <- .
<tony_> so do lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga in a terminal ?
<Bashing-om> tony_: Last I looked ( a couple of months ??) The repositories had not caught up to that bleeding edge graphics card, Not sure what the status of the open source driver is .. lemme go look.
<tony_> http://pastebin.com/gQ2dRhVS
<tony_> thats whats list in the terminal
<daftykins> yip that's a 750 Ti alrighty then
<Bashing-om> tony_: lookin at gQ2dRhVS.
<dimitry7> Hey guys, which software would you recommend to me to Fully wipe a disk of a compromised server?
<tony_> bashing is that a file or something ?
<tony_> ive tried "nvidia current" in software center but once i reboot all i get is a blank screen
<barlie> dimitry7, What makes you think you need to do more than reinstall?
<daftykins> dimitry7: 'dd'
<dimitry7> barlie, idk, probablly an inserted malware into the boot sector
<barlie> dimitry7, Make a new partition table, I doubt that is the case, you can 0 out just the mbr
<daftykins> dimitry7: how big is the disk?
<dimitry7> barlie, i just reinstalled it normally
<dimitry7> 250 G
<barlie> dimitry7, I assume  boot sector is the mbr here.
<daftykins> won't take long to dd zero fill a 250GB drive.
<barlie> dimitry7, This was a linux server?
<dimitry7> barlie, yes, Debian
<dimitry7> barlie, yes
<Conna> o.O
<barlie> dimitry7, You might ask #debian, not much actual malware in linux, more likely a rootkit
<dimitry7> barlie, yes a rootkit
<dimitry7> I am really afraid of those shits, have hit me 4 times now!
<histo> dimitry7: did you format?
<barlie> dimitry7, Never had the pleasure myself, if you keep getting hit you are not setting it up right I guess, I would not know anything in this area.
<Bashing-om> tony_: Still appears a driver for your card has not made it to the repos to this time -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/425140/unable-toboot-with-nvidia-gtx-750-ti-even-with-latest-beta-drivers <- I like the the ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa option best.
<dimitry7> histo, I used Gparted and deleted the partitions. Then made a normal debian installation creating a new partition table
<Lorcatar> Should I use default jdk or gcj for compiling java
<blade57> hi all
<blade57> can i update from a usb drive
<barlie> blade57, update what?
<barlie> or is this upgrade a release?
<daftykins> blade57: do you mean, use the flash drive as a repo of packages to update with?
<barlie> dimitry7, So why are you here rather than #debian ?
<barlie> or ##linux
<aledzadza> why cant i update zentyal !??!
<aledzadza> im gettingt abit frustrated
<tony_> so anyone here with experience with installing nvidia drivers?
<barlie> tony_, Many, share the problem and your hardware on the channel.
<tony_> did a little while ago
<tony_> i go to install nvidia driver form their website but it says i have to stop X server
<infinmed> Hi guys I'm trying to install flash plugin for chromium in xubuntu and when I cp libflashplugin.so to /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins it still doesn't show up when i start chromium and do about:plugins; any idea?
<tony_> i found the command on google to stop the x server but all i get is a blank screen after that
<Ben64> tony_: don't install the drivers from nvidia's website
<histo> !nvidia | tony_
<ubottu> tony_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<tony_> ive also tried a couple drivers in software center for nvidia but after they install and i reboot, im left at a blank screen again
<histo> tony_: use the hardware drivers thing in the dash to install the drivers
<barlie> tony_, people come and go always just do as I suggested if you want help.
<daftykins> tony_: so you need to switch to a TTY to carry on the install... so you'd hit ctrl+alt+f1
<daftykins> Ben64: do they not have support for the 750 Ti yet?
<aledzadza> how come my zentyal objects always fails to install?
<Ben64> daftykins: need at least 334.21 for 750ti support
<tony_> so doing ctrl+alt+f1, that will shut down the x server thing?
<Ben64> tony_: once again, don't install from nvidia's website
<barlie> tony_, Just give you a tty
<tony_> where is this dash thing ?
<daftykins> Ben64: if he can't use it any other way what other option is there 0o
<barlie> no shutdown tony_
<Ben64> daftykins: a ppa
<barlie> tony_ Dash is the search top button in left panel or the windows key.
<tony_> what do i put in the search box?
<daftykins> tony_: i can understand Ben64's idea - if you install manually from nvidia's site, every time you get a new kernel via updates to ubuntu, it may break and require reinstalling
<barlie> tony_, Whatever you are looking for, it has limitations.
<tony_> so if i dont install the drivers from nvidias website? and none of the nvidia stuff works in software center, then what?
<Ben64> tony_: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<tony_> k ill look
<micros> hello. i am running apt-get install vsftp but getting a 403 Forbidden error. any ideas?
<acanthus> hey I'm ipv6 capable, have an address thats routable etc, my resolver despite having "nameserver 2607:f2f8:a2c4::1" still gets ipv4 addresses by default how do I change this
<acanthus> my bind server is capable of giving me aaaa records but my resolver doesn't request them, it requests a and is like "k I did it right" but no
<acanthus> nevermind I think I found something http://askubuntu.com/questions/32298/prefer-a-ipv4-dns-lookups-before-aaaaipv6-lookups
<acanthus> except this is the opposite problem I'm having
<aledzadza> how come my zentyl objects always fail to install? using apt-get
<dauntl3ss> hey guys, I have an ubuntu machine connected to the internet via my laptop (ethernet cable to laptop + laptop wifi) because I have no moniter cable. I'm trying to SSH into the machine via putty, is there anyway to know what the IP of that machine would be ? (internal IP) I can't get into my router
<aledzadza> dauntl3ss: check your router settings
<dauntl3ss> my laptop lists 2 different internal addresses 1 is the normal one -- 192.168.1.10 and but the LAN connection says 192.168.137.1
<dauntl3ss> aledzadza, can't get into my router right now
<dauntl3ss> I'm at my dad's house, he's sleeping and I don't know the PW
<daftykins> acanthus: zentyal? that's not ubuntu.
<aledzadza> dauntl3ss: just try anything from 192.168.0.1-10 ???
<dauntl3ss> aledzadza, I have been, no luck :(
<dauntl3ss> that's why I'm here asking :)
<dauntl3ss> if there's a way to determine that since my connection is going thruogh my laptop
<Ben64> dauntl3ss: could you explain your network setup better
<aledzadza> åöäö
<aledzadza> sorry
<dauntl3ss> Ben64, sure sorry. I have a wireless router. I have a laptop that is connected to it. My PC which is ubuntu server is plugged into my laptops LAN port. and my laptop is sharing my WIFI connection to the ubuntu server.
<newvirus> wifi free internet
<Ben64> dauntl3ss: that is very strange
<micros> anyone know why apt-get install vsftpd might return a 403 forbidden error?
<daftykins> aledzadza:  zentyal? that's not ubuntu.
<Ben64> micros: the repo is down?
<dauntl3ss> Ben64, well the house is 2 story, and the port on the wall that goes downstairs is broken, so the only other choice is WIFI and since that PC doesn't have a wireless card, I figured I can share it with my laptop
<barlie> micros, Run a regular apt-get update and pastebin it.
<dauntl3ss> I did an IP config ALL and I got  192.168.137.1(Preferred) for the LAN port on the laptop. does that mean the ubuntu is sharing that IP?
<aledzadza> daftykins: what should i use then? lol
<daftykins> aledzadza: not this channel... since it's not your OS?
<daftykins> aledzadza: perhaps to top off your evening you could go ask for some BSD support in #windows
<micros> barlie - i did, no errors
<Ben64> daftykins: zentyal isn't a distro...
<grimeton> if you ask for network stuff, you'll get answers
<grimeton> microsoft copied the basic network stack from bsd
<micros> i am incorrect.
<micros> forgot sudo... 1 sec
<grimeton> that's why ntds drivers can be used with the BSD derivates available :D
<grimeton> s/ntds/ndis/
<micros> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<micros> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7666722/
<micros> no errors
<Ben64> micros: raring is no longer supported
<barlie> micros, Raring is eol
<daftykins> damn , i read "the Linux small business server" and it sounded like a distro.
<barlie> !raring
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<Ben64> !ebox | daftykins :)
<ubottu> daftykins :): zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<blade57> sorry for the delay i had my wife trying to talk to me when started this
<grimeton> daftykins: look into clearos
<daftykins> oh wait... yes it is!
<micros> hmm... but of course this is what the image on the EC2 happens to be... would be alot of work to update it, right?
<daftykins> grimeton: why are you talking to me about things, i do not have a question, i'm a helper, not a helpee
<micros> and i would imagine vsftpd would work on it.
<Ben64> micros: you shouldn't be running an outdated server, that's begging for trouble
<barlie> micros, You have no support here unless you are running a release not eol.
<grimeton> daftykins: you never know
<micros> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7666729/
<kostkon> !eolupgrades | micros, 2 upgrades, 13.04 to 13.10 then 13.10 to 14.04
<micros> hmm
<grimeton> micros: vsftpd on the latest ubuntu releases WILL NOT work
<kostkon> hmm
<ubottu> micros, 2 upgrades, 13.04 to 13.10 then 13.10 to 14.04: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<grimeton> micros: there is this kernel bug ...
<daftykins> grimeton: off topic is off topic
<micros> ok.
<blade57> i have a old dell that is running 12.04 lts and i want to update it to 14.04 and i can't use the internet to do so. can i update it from a usb drive
<micros> can anyone recommend a replacement?
<Ben64> micros: step 1 is get a supported version of ubuntu
<kostkon> micros, 14.04
<kostkon> micros, supported until 2019
<micros> my goal is to be able to have anonymous access, with encryption... no pem required though.
<micros> (if possible to do it w/o a pem on the client)
<aledzadza> x<
<aledzadza> X<
<aledzadza> daftykins: very funny :(:(((
<barlie> blade57, No but you can install 14.04
<barlie> blade57, 12.04 has three more years of support though.
<yvan_> oi
<SonikkuAmerica> micros: If you're really concerned about anonymity and privacy Ubuntu isn't exactly the distro you'd wanna use...
<blade57> barlie yea but i don't like my wifi card and i have to use a cable to get on  line
<micros> not really concerned... would like to encrypt connection but have anonymous access...
<micros> write only.
<barlie> blade57, Wifi is not your best move anyway any version is hackable, all you need is the packets.
<erratic> hi
<erratic> my resolv.conf isnt working right its giving me ipv4 addresses should be 6
<erratic> should I report a bug
<erratic> (s)
<erratic> ?
<SonikkuAmerica> micros: So you're telling us you want to log into your *computer* anonymously, or set up something like Tor to connect to the Internet anonymously?
<erratic> SonikkuAmerica: hi
<blade57> i have looked all over for the packets and i can't find it it works fine intell i update then i don't work at all
<SonikkuAmerica> Ohai erratic
<erratic> re ipv6
<erratic> gai / resolver not working correctly
<blade57> barlie, my wifi works fine with windows but as soon as i switch to ubuntu it gose down
<barlie> blade57, windows is not relevant here in this context, different OS.
<erratic>           inet6 addr: 2607:f2f8:a2c4::2/64 Scope:Global
<blade57> barlie, i know i was just saying it so you all know that it was not my card
<erratic> 2000::/3                       2607:f2f8:a2c4::1          UG   1024 0     0 tap0
<barlie> blade57, Wifi usb's that work in linux are cheap on amazon, less than 10$
<erratic> I can connect to ipv6 ips but my resolver gives me a records by default
<erratic> never an exception
<erratic> wtf do i do
<SonikkuAmerica> erratic: Can't say I know, I only work with v4
<erratic> I say its no thanks to the lamers who bitched about the default behavior now I'll bet some idiot has hardcoded the shit to only get a records
<blade57> what i don't understand is it works intell i update my drivers then it goes down and some time the wired connection don't work ether
<barlie> blade57, We wont either without the hardware info to start with.
<tonyt> said screw it and disabled the nvidia card and am jsut using the onboard intel video for now
<blade57> give me a bit and will be back on with it i have to switch to ubuntu and like i said it don't like to work with the internet
<blade57> brb
<erratic> 22:35 <erratic> if I do nslookup irc6.rizon.net it gives me nothing unless I dig aaaa irc6.rizon.net then I get hte ips and can connect to one manually
<erratic> 22:35 <acf_> you have to nslookup -type=aaaa hostname
<erratic> 22:35 <acf_> regardless of any settings
<erratic> 22:35 <erratic> yeah but how do I make that the host default.
<Bashing-om> tonyt: Hybrid graphics - Nvidia-prime or BumbleBee ; and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics .
<tonyt> k ill look. thanks
<erratic> but irssi no connecty
<erratic> ffffffffffffffffffffffff
<tonyt> intel video is fine. i can get 1920x1080 fine
<tonyt> amd vid card too. not this new 750ti though
<erratic> strangely enough
<erratic> erratic@erratic-IdeaPad-S210-Touch ~ $ wget -O /dev/null http://google.com/
<erratic> --2014-06-18 22:38:45--  http://google.com/
<erratic> Resolving google.com (google.com)... 2607:f8b0:4007:801::1005, 74.125.239.2, 74.125.239.3, ...
<erratic> Connecting to google.com (google.com)|2607:f8b0:4007:801::1005|:80... connected.
<james0r> tried using this tutorial to backup my system http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087 , but i get a 'file changed while reading' error. i tried supressing it with --ignore-read-error but in the end got what looked like a corrupt file
<Bashing-om> tonyt: Nvidia does not support linux in the hybrid drivers situation.
<micros> is it possible to use sshd and have some users forced to supply a private key while others can login using password authentication?
<erratic> jlkdsjf'lkdsakf
<erratic> dsafjdskla'jf
<erratic> af
<erratic> dsaf
<erratic> dsa
<cfhowlett> erratic stop doing that
<tonyt> k
<james0r> is there a GUI tool for backing up that's pretty good? replacing my harddrive, want to backup my whole system and restore it on a new hard drive
<cfhowlett> !clone|james0r
<ubottu> james0r: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<cfhowlett> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<DarkStar1> Hi all I am having problem with just setting the a null mail server (just tp send out notification mails)
<rodney77> Hi, when I connect my external HD, it sometimes mounts to /media/xthd, and sometimes /media/myuser/xthd. How to I make it so it always mounts to the same directory?
<[[thufir]]> how do I install sugarCRM?  http://www.ubuntu.com/news/SugarCRM  seems to imply it's in the repo's
<cfhowlett> !info sugarcrm
<ubottu> Package sugarcrm does not exist in trusty
<[[thufir]]> cfhowlett: that's what I thought.  weird.
<cfhowlett> [[thufir]] aso references 6.06 - so old news???
<Bashing-om> [[th
<Bashing-om> [[thufir]]: Does not exist in 13.10 either ->  apt-cache search sugarCRM, returns void.
<[[thufir]]> well, I mean, it's not like SugarCRM is obscure.  just checking...
<kostkon> !find sugar
<ubottu> Found: sugar-etoys-activity, gir1.2-sugarext-1.0, libmoosex-has-sugar-perl, libsugarext-data, libsugarext-dbg, libsugarext-dev, libsugarext0, python-sugar-0.88, python-sugar-0.96, python-sugar-0.98 (and 31 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=sugar&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<[[thufir]]> but what are those?  plugins, extensions, and libraries?
<pavlos> seems you have to go to https://store.sugarcrm.com/
<aledzadza> what charset does standard swedish keyboard have?
<aledzadza> ISO 8859 something
<sweaves> hello all
<sweaves> i have laptop with new ssd installed, never touch is process of installing ubuntu same as with reg hd?
<Beldar> sweaves, never touch?
<sweaves> oh what i mean is its brand new
<Beldar> sweaves, Yes same install.
<sweaves> ok thanks
<sweaves> i wasnt sure
<psyrus> i got my system back online
<psyrus> thanx for all the help last night
<Beldar> sweaves, Sure, good question better to know, you can set up trim and a few other tweaks.
<sweaves> beldar is that after install?
<sweaves> cause im reading about that now
<Beldar> sweaves, Yes, here is a link I use for ssd https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/ssd
<sweaves> thanks
<sweaves> :)
<Beldar> np
<psyrus> ya'll are wicked cool tk tk
<psyrus> (btw :/ i'm gunna use easybcd for now on i think it's better than grub ... imo ..) sry
<willwh> !find splendid
<ubottu> Package/file splendid does not exist in trusty
<willwh> anyone using drizzle?
<Beldar> psyrus, all esybcd does is take you to grub juat a third app.
<psyrus> i like it's versatility ....
<Despitus> Hello
<psyrus> i use wd more than unix
<Beldar> psyrus, Cool, I think if you understood grub you would probably feel different,  but your choice is free.
<Despitus> Just testing! First time on irc
<newvirus> licks Despitus
<newvirus> download me
<Beldar> newvirus, sure but you wont run in linux. ;)
<psyrus> ya'll take care I luv you ya
<psyrus> gtg
<somsip> !ignore | Despitus (worth knowing this one...)
<ubottu> Despitus (worth knowing this one...): If you really don't wish to see the messages from a particular person on IRC, you can use /ignore nickname
<Despitus> Thanks guys.
<bruce__> hello
<bruce__> I'm new here
<cfhowlett> bruce__ ask your ubuntu question
<bruce__> quit
<bruce__> Quit
<asdofindia> bruce__, press the main menu button on top right, choose shut down
<genii> bruce__: You probably want /quit
<Smrtz|nix> Hey, I'm trying to set a static IP at boot, and I'm editing /etc/network/interfaces, but it's not setting at boot.  Is there anything else I need to do?
<genii> Smrtz|nix: Perhaps if you pastebin that file, we can examine it
<genii> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<[[thufir]]> when I unzip sugarCRM in /var/www/html should I do so with sudo?  I seem to run into different permissions problems durin the install.
<holstein> http://sfxpt.wordpress.com/2014/05/11/use-dbab-under-ubuntu-14-04-trusty/ seems a nice resource about that file Smrtz|nix
<Smrtz|nix> genii: I would have included a link in my original comment, but it's on a different computer with no network access.
<holstein> [[thufir]]: i'll just unzip somewhere else, and move with sudo
<[[thufir]]> I see, thx.
<Smrtz|nix> genii: I'll take a picture and imgur it...
<holstein> Smrtz|nix: use a usb stick to transfer.. or anthing that can make it easy for a volunteer to assist
<histo> Smrtz|nix: you ahve to auto eth0   or replace eth0 with whatever interface name so it comes up on boot
<genii> histo: But how do we know this is the problem until we see their interfaces file? Assumptions, etc
<Smrtz|nix> Here's a pastebin that I manually copied over: http://pastebin.com/arwxtR3M   And the imgur: imgur.com/VCgh2EX
<Smrtz|nix> histo: ip link returns that my wired interface is eth0
<Fistful_of_Coins> hi, i'm trying to run a command before shutdown on an ec2 instance, following this technique: http://rogueleaderr.com/post/48795010760/how-to-notify-email-yourself-when-an-ec2-instance
<Fistful_of_Coins> it does not work, is there a better way to do it?
<genii> Smrtz|nix: "Pastebin.com is under heavy load right now :("    <has a coffee and waits aminute to refresh>
<Fistful_of_Coins> it's an ubuntu 14.04 instance
<histo> Smrtz|nix: looks good should come up now
<Smrtz|nix> histo: nope.  When I restart networking and run ifconfig it doesn't show an IP.
<histo> Smrtz|nix: if you ifup eth0  does it then show an IP?
<genii> Smrtz|nix: I think you need something more like: auto eth0   by itself. Then on NEXT line the iface eth0 inet static
<Smrtz|nix> histo: nope.
<Smrtz|nix> genii: let me try that...
<histo> Smrtz|nix: yeah sorry auto eth0 above all the iface
<Smrtz|nix> genii: histo:  Nope, that didn't change anything.
<histo> Smrtz|nix: let me look again hold up
<genii> Smrtz|nix: ....also remove the colons
<Smrtz|nix> genii: let me check that too.
<histo> Smrtz|nix: yeah your file syntax is all screwed up
<Smrtz|nix> Yep, that worked.  it's good now.
<histo> Smrtz|nix: http://pastebin.com/zb1if6VM
<genii> Smrtz|nix: Good :)
<Smrtz|nix> Thanks for the help you guys!
<histo> np
<histo> Smrtz|nix: remember man /etc/network/interfaces   also
<genii> Or, just: man interfaces
<Smrtz|nix> histo: right, that's where it is.
<Paulus68> seems the channel is slow :(
<genii> That can be a good thing. No News Is Good News, etc
<holstein> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<holstein> if you want to chat, you can use the offtopic channel ^ its usually got more casual chatting going on and activity
<genii> Paulus68: Since this is a support channel, that it's quiet is good in that it means most people aren't experiencing issues they need to seek support for. As holstein mentions, for casual talk not support-related, there is always the #ubuntu-offtopic channel.
<arog> hi
<arog> can someone help me setup NFS please?
<arog> i did: apt-get install nfs-kernel-server  then in /etc/exports I did: /home/user/media 192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0(ro,async,insecure,no_subtree_check,nohide)
<Paulus68> I have bought a samsung monitor S24D300 when connected with the VGA cable to my laptop it works, when trying to connect to desktop(also ubuntu) I can't get any signal when using VGA or HDMI any Ideas on how to solve this
<arog> and then /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart
<holstein> Paulus68: graphics drivers, if they are available, that support running linux on the hardware
<holstein> !ati | Paulus68
<ubottu> Paulus68: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> arog: all i can suggest is https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/network-file-system.html
<genii> arog: Might want to call it as an upstart job instead of directly running the old sysvinit script
<histo> arog: what is the issue then?
<arog> histo i cannot connect
<histo> arog: from the clien showmount -e servername/ip
<arog> i am on a mac
<arog> i tried nfs://hostname
<arog> no work
<arog> even nfs://ip
<arog> oh hey! i dont have access that's good
<arog> time to figure out that now
<histo> arog: ont he nfs server expoortfs -rav
<Paulus68> lspci |grep vga no output in terminal  lshw -C video gives this output http://pastebin.com/PN994z5P  monitor is gonna be used as dual screen primary screen is also samsung
<histo> arog: don't have access to what?
<arog> on my mac when i try connecting to nfs://server
<genii> Random thingy: If a service is already started by upstart it has a particular pid associated to being run from upstart. So then if you try to start the same daemon, say, by running it's /etc/init.d script manually, it will cause issues.
<arog> it says: expoortfs -rav
<arog> oops
<arog> You do not have permission to access this server.
<genii> I'll just leave that out there and go back to coffee.
<histo> arog: fix your perms then and reexport with the command above
<arog> yea im trying to figure out where that is stored ;)
<histo> arog: ini your exports file
<arog> is samba easier to setup
<histo> arog: your ip addressing in there is wrong
<histo> arog: just try with *  inplace of the ip addresses to test
<histo> arog: 192.168.1.0/24  would be more appropriate
<arog> tried that too
<arog>  -- /home/user/media 192.168.1.*/24(ro,sync,no_subtree_check)
<arog>  -- /home/user/media 192.168.1.0/24(ro,sync,no_subtree_check)
<histo> arog: chnage it to: /home/user/media *(ro,insecure)      then save and exportfs -a
<genii> arog: If I may suggest: Put a space or tab after the netmaksk and before the left parenthesis. Also, instead of trying to directly call the /etc/init.d script, use instead something more like sudo service nfs-kernel-server restart
<histo> genii: that doesn't matter
<arog> what does exportfs -a do?
<arog> same thing
<arog> ill look at this later
<arog> gotta bounce
<genii> histo: The space/tab may not matter. But after you install nfs-kernel-server, upstart runs it. Which means that it has a pis in /run or /var/run specific to being run from upstart. So if you directly call the old sysvinit script, it won't do much.
<genii> pis->pid
<histo> arog: sorry exportfs -rav   will reexport all directories in /etc/exports
<histo> genii: the init script is an alias
<genii> histo: upstart runs all sysvinit stuff through it's own job called rc-sysinit.conf
<genii> ( which pre-empts running it from the init.d )
<histo> When are you guys going to implement systemd?
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | Paulus68
<ubottu> Paulus68: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (trusty), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<[gnubie]> in my ubuntu 14.04 lts amd64 system, i am wondering why the “Updated” column on the output of smartctl for my ssd is “Offline”..
<[gnubie]> # smartctl -data -A -d 3ware,0 /dev/twl0 | grep Media_Wearout_Indicator
<[gnubie]> 233 Media_Wearout_Indicator 0x0000   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       100
<[gnubie]> how to set it to always
<histo> Why?
<lotuspsychje> [gnubie]: what are you trying to do exactly?
<histo> People come up with the weirdest stuff.
<histo> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/XyProblem
<[gnubie]> i just want to monitor the media_wearout_indicator of my ssd
<lotuspsychje> [gnubie]: check this site for recommended ssd tweaks= https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/ssd
<[gnubie]> somehow, the output of my updated column is offline
<[gnubie]> lotuspsychje: thanks. i’ll take a look on that site..
<lotuspsychje> [gnubie]: hdparm can measure stuff too and 'phoronix test suite' can hammertest your device
<lotuspsychje> !ssd | [gnubie]
<ubottu> [gnubie]: Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. Ubuntu 14.04 activates it by default. For older versions, see http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<[gnubie]> thanks again lotuspsychje..
<[gnubie]> lotuspsychje: brb.. thank you once again..
<introom> I am ssh-ing to a remote ubuntu server. I want to copy something into that system's clipboard with xsel in cli.
<introom> but xsel complains $DISPLAY not set,
<introom> how to solve that?
<lotuspsychje> introom: man xsel show something usefull?
<rafael> Oie cambadas
<lotuspsychje> !br | Guest69781
<ubottu> Guest69781: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Guest69781> come que é ?
<lotuspsychje> !english | Guest69781
<ubottu> Guest69781: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<lotuspsychje> introom: not sure if this is your case: http://askubuntu.com/questions/84421/cant-open-display-weirdness-over-ssh
<Guest69781> Boa noite
<gen6> can anyone suggest reading material for a crash course in ubuntu command line?
<lotuspsychje> !manual | gen6
<ubottu> gen6: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<gen6> That's fair, I appreciate it. Thank you
<lotuspsychje> !bash | gen6
<ubottu> gen6: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<[[thufir]]> what is the ApacheUser and ApacheGroup for Ubuntu?  as per http://support.sugarcrm.com/02_Documentation/01_Sugar_Editions/05_Sugar_Community_Edition/Sugar_Community_Edition_6.5/Sugar_Community_Edition_Installation_Guide_6.5.0/
<micky> usually www-data and www-data
<bookman> Hi. My usb keyboard and mouse are not responding after a fresh installation of Ubuntu 14.04 64 bit. Ubuntu is installed on a 1tb hard drive along side a 3tb windows installation on a seperate hard drive. Alt+ctrl+f1 does not respond nor does keyboard respond in Ubuntu Recovery mode. ANy suggestions?
<introom> lotuspsychje: thanks. will look that page.
<bookman> I know that Ubuntu is responding because it responds to the Power button and displays the shutdown menu. I am stuck at the login screen and am unable to enter my login password due to unresponsiveness of keyboard and mouse
<lotuspsychje> bookman: did you set usb support enabled in bios?
<bookman> Yes
<lotuspsychje> bookman: hmm and grub doesnt react?
<bookman> Grub reacts
<bookman> that was how I got into the Recovery mode
<lotuspsychje> bookman: so you can t enter login
<bookman> yes and neither can I get into shell using Alt+ctrl+F1
<lotuspsychje> bookman: maybe try the 'fix broken packages' from grub recoverymode?
<lotuspsychje> bookman: do you see the mouse icon?
<bookman> No I do not see the mouse icon at the login screen
<lotuspsychje> bookman: could be graphics issue, try recoverymode fix broken packages
<lotuspsychje> bookman: if your keyboard works in grub, should not be a keyboard prob
<zgeex> Hey all. anyone think Linux Format Magazine is worth the price?
<lotuspsychje> bookman: did you setup with updates during setup+ internet?
<bookman> I doubt a keyboard problem because the keyboard works in Windows and Ubuntu 12.04
<bookman> Yes setup was with internet. Checked install updates and 3rd party packages
<lotuspsychje> bookman: ok good
<lotuspsychje> bookman: i would try recoverymode failsafex and fix broken packages
<bookman> The problem is when I enter recovery mode the keyboard is unresponsive at the menu
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> thats strange indeed
<zgeex> is it a wireless keyboard?
<bookman> it is a wired usb keyboard
<bookman> a mechanical keyboard from CMstrom and the mouse is also wired from Logitech
<Bashing-om> bookman: -> lotuspsychje // Maybe, no usb driver for the keyboard/mouse in the kernel, have you got a ps/2 keyboard lying about to try ?
<[[thufir]]> micky: thx
<bookman> Unfortunately I do not have a PS/2 keyboard or mouse
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: that might possible, as he set bios to usb mouse/keyboard support
<zgeex> hmm
<Sunstream> Hello, I need to know the easiest way to make a LiveUSB
<zgeex> www.pendrivelinux.com
<Sunstream> Or to run Ubuntu on the stick as neded
<Sunstream> Oh go there Okay
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje:  -> bookman ;: also check that plug N play is set in bios.
<zgeex> Sun: yes it's very helpful
<Sunstream> Do I need to make the image into a disk first?
<bookman> <Bashing-om>: The keyboard works fine with Ubuntu 12.04 up till 14.04
<zgeex> Sun: you can download an image for most distros and use that
<bookman> The plug and play option is set
<bookman> the motherboard is a Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H model
<zgeex> book: did you try a different keyboard? Just to see if they somehow broke the driver for it in 14.04?
<Sunstream> I got Ubu 14.04 deom the main site and
<bookman> I will give it a try
<Sunstream> I just want to run Ubuntu from the USB drive only I got a 16GB pendrive I do not want to mess up my Windows install
<Bashing-om> bookman: Something is going on within the kernel. Bios has a driver for keyboard, grub has it's own driver, then grub hands off to the kernel, the kernel should have a driver for the keyboard. As it is not working -> a setting in bios or a ps/2 keyboard is all I can come up with.
<zgeex> Sun: you should be able to get a live persistent on a 16 gb usb, but if you had a larger one it would be better
<Beldar>  Sunstream I would do a full install on a 16 gig usb.
<Sunstream> Thats my intention
<zgeex> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Beldar> "excellent" Mr. Burns
<Sunstream> I did not mean to make a liveusb I just wanted to install it without byorking my NT install
<zgeex> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<zgeex> for you Sun
<awpti> I hate when I Bjork my other OS installs.
<zgeex> If you make a live usb you will be running the system off the usb stick and it will not mess with the NT system.
<Beldar> Sunstream, You just need a bootable dvd or another usb to do a full install.
<Sunstream> incidently zgeex  i was gonna click that on pendive
<bookman> Hi guys. Looks like the other keyboard does not work either
<zgeex> well crud
<zgeex> does that one fail at GRUB?
<bookman> No
<Beldar> bookman, Did you get to the live desktop when you installed?
<bookman> yes the keyboard works in live
<bookman> but after installation it does not
<bookman> and zgeex the new keyboard works in GRUB like the old one
<Beldar> bookman, note we preface with nicks here, the mouse worked live?
<Sunstream> My first dive into the world of Linux was with Ubuntu 7.x live CD thougth it was ok put UBU on a PS3 loved it now I want to run UBU from a pen drive and now I can so I can keep my NT install safe.
<bookman> Beldar: Yes the mouse worked on live
<bookman> Beldar: my first time typing in IRC
<Sunstream> Is flash and Java hard to install?
<zgeex> Book: I'd hate to say it but I'd download a different image and reinstall and see if that fixes the issue since the other OS's work
<Beldar> bookman, Chances are you can get it to work, however you might try another derivative that has more drivers built in and available as a test.
<bookman> zgeex: Beldar: Looks like this is a bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1315073 found it after a lot of googlefu
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1315073 in linux (Ubuntu) "Fresh Ubuntu 64-bit install boots with no keyboard, mouse, or network" [High,Triaged]
<zgeex> wow
<palasso> Is there a  Canonical Partners Repo for 14.04 or has it been discontinued?
<Beldar> bookman, No real info in that bug and only similar symptoms, not sure I would take it to seriously, very little posts.
<palasso> I don't see any updates for Trusty here: http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/partner/
<Beldar> palasso, It is in your sources.list
<palasso> Beldar: yes but I don't see any software in it
<Sunstream> Is it important to change anything to do with step 4 (Set Presistant File Size for storing changes)?
<Beldar> palasso, It has stuff in there not sure why you are looking, it has specific stuff.
<zgeex> Sun: use the maximum space
<palasso> Beldar: e.g. no adobe reader or skype
<Sunstream> Its optional it says so if I set it to 0 it will not be good?
<Beldar> palasso, the reader had a different name acroread and I don't think it is around, there is another independent repo skype may be there.
<Sunstream> It maxes out at 4089MB so I will max it
<Beldar> palasso, Open both run a update and run a pat-get on skype
<zgeex> Sun: if you want to use the stick as the main then you need to max it out to give room for future software install
<Beldar> apt-get*
<Sunstream> Okay
<whitepowder> So i've got 12.04 installed, and my hdmi audio (which works in 14.04) is broken. does kvm do iovirt these days?
<Beldar> Sunstream, That is not a full install, this in lieu of a full install using the usb?
<bookman> Beldar: zgeex: I think I will try to chroot into my installation from live USB and do a apt update,upgrade and see if it works..
<zgeex> good luck
<Bashing-om> bookman: Good thought .
<Beldar> bookman, Go for it, I have to wonder if it just may be a bad install, is this the only try? Have you checked the sum on the install media?
<Sunstream> I appricate the help
<bookman> Beldar: Yes I have checked the md5 and reinstalled a couple of times
<Beldar> bookman, Good I missed that if it was stated.
<Sunstream> I hope that Java and Flash are easy to install
<dga> hello
<dga> how can I add a virtual host in apache2 so it can be accessed by http://localhost/~username/ ? i followed the instructions on the ubuntu lamp site but i can't quite get it to work
<Sunstream> thats wierd addresses what type of address is ~vooze@unaffiliated/vooze
<elecmusic> um new at x chat
<Sunstream> I know that 2602:xxxx is IPv6.
<elecmusic> so hi all
<vooze> Sunstream you can get it in #freenode :)
<elecmusic> am I talking to any one...LOL
<palasso> Beldar: I just confirmed. There is 0 software on the canonical partners repo for 14.04 so there is not reason to add that repo to my system. Obviously it's been discontinued.
<Beldar> palasso, Seems strange it is part of install still how did you confirm this?
<Bashing-om> elecmusic: Yeah, we read ya .
<elecmusic> ardour3  user here
<Sunstream> Oh is this feenodes "vHost"
<elecmusic> bashing ..thanks at least I know it works..
<aledzadza> my charset is still messed up in irssi even after ive /Set term_charset
<palasso> Beldar: everything that is available is here and I don't see any package with "trusty" on its name: http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/partner/
<aarcane> When cloning an ubuntu server, what is the common mechanism for rekeying ssh server?
<Bashing-om> elecmusic: :) You are on #ubuntu support .. Do you have a support request ?
<Ben64> palasso: that is not the correct way to access a repository
<blade57> okay i need help. i just install 14.04 lts on my laptop and i can't get my wifi to work.
<palasso> Ben64: what do you mean?
<Ben64> palasso: exactly what i said. they are not meant to be browsed
<Beldar> palasso, I'm not going to argue with you, but your research is flawed, best of luck.
<elecmusic> bashing ..not really just trying to figure out xchat I am ready the help
<elecmusic> reading I mean thanks for asking... Peace
<blade57> can any one help with my wifi  issue
<Sunstream> Boy this is taking a long time to install Ubuntu
<Sunstream> taking a very long time to create the "presistant file" is this normal?
<Capprentice> Hi ! can you tell me how to disable the Vmware Player Virtual Adapters?
<Ben64> Sunstream: usb drives aren't very fast
<Capprentice> Im using Ubuntu 14.04, Vmware Player 10 !
<Ben64> Capprentice: vmware is not supported here, you'll have to consult the vmware documentation
<Sunstream> or go to the vmware channels
<Sunstream> Google/Bing can help
<Capprentice> I know, but I could not find a suitable new and updated DocumentaTION  anywhere what can tell me how to disable the Vmware Virtual Adapters on Ubuntu 1
<Capprentice> 4.04
<Capprentice> Ben64, Do you have any link to a guide which can help me here ? Im fedup of searching and searching ! I have been searching for 30 minuits ! All im getting is old Garbage. vmware-config.pl  blah blah blah....which is obsolete and now does not exist in the version 10 installation.
<Sunstream> Capperntice, you try to get on the VMWare's community site to find out? and if so you try to find a vmware irc channel
<Capprentice> Thats a zombie land ! Sunstream ...I posted there before posting here :(((((( !
<Ben64> then maybe its time to switch to virtualbox?
<Sunstream> You try "Vmware 10" as part of the search term in the boolean to limit it to that version??
<Capprentice> I have tried that too :((( !
<Capprentice> Ben64, I already have VirtualBox. But if Just I could disable the Adapters, Vmware will work just fine for me. Vmware works beter with Distros like DamnSmallLinux or Slitaz.. I think .... :)))
<aledzadza>  e
<aledzadza> what is the best irc client?
<Lucid-Gnu> Hi, there i have minor network problems since about half a year.., i reinstalled several times, and now i am somewhat pickie with networking ..., please, does anyone knows what "Akamai International B.V" is ? i closed all outport using ufw, except 3 or 4 ports, so i discovered an "minor upload" (http) (probably port:80?) to ip 2.16.216.34 , why would my ubuntu machine contact that ip ? for what reason ? how do i discover which process is 
<blade57> im using broadcom 802.11 linux sta wireless and i can't seem to get it to work any ideas
<bubble_beam> he
<bubble_beam> hello*
<Capprentice> Lucid-Gnu,  apt get install nethogs
<Lucid-Gnu> .
<Lucid-Gnu> ahh.., cool (apt-cache search nethogs)... Capprentice, let me have a look...thanks
<Capprentice> :))))))
<Lucid-Gnu> :-P
<bubble_beam> Lucid-Gnu, hi
<Capprentice> Hmm That akamai thing is used by Adobe, Facebook etc !
<Lucid-Gnu> Hi.. bubble_beam whats going on ? have we met before ?
<Lucid-Gnu> Capprentice: that word akamai is reffering to a lot of things, also some trojans
<LarsN> I've got a Lenovo IdeaPad Y510P that I'm trying to get Ubuntu 14.04 Desktop installed on but am running into a pretty significant problem.  Specifically when the machine boots, the display remains purple without showing me anything.
<LarsN> I do however hear the Ubuntu drums play which leads me to believe it's sitting at a login prompt somewhere.
<Capprentice> LarsN, Do you had any old version of Ubuntu on it?
<Capprentice> Like version 10 or 11.04?
<LarsN> Capprentice: new laptop, was previously running Windows 7.
<LarsN> to install it I had to use the nomodeset kernel flag.  that seems to have zero effect now that it's installed (with or without just results in a purple screen)
<Capprentice> Do you have onBoard Nvidia chips ?
<Capprentice> It could be a driver ISSUE !
<LarsN> yes, it has a Geforce something or another onboard.
<Capprentice> Then I suggest you to try the driver installation from a Rescue Console.
<Capprentice> I think sudo apt-get install nvidia-current will download and install the latest drivers for you !
<LarsN> Capprentice: I'll give the rescue console a shot.
<Capprentice> ok.
<LarsN> It "should" be trying to use Neuveu (or whatever it is)
<Capprentice> Check this LarsN -
<Capprentice> http://www.noobslab.com/2012/10/install-latest-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu.html
<LarsN> Capprentice: safe to assume x-swat has been kept up to date over the last ~ 2 years?
<LarsN> (going by the date on that article :) )
<Capprentice> Is your Lappie is manufactured after 2013?
<Capprentice> If its not, then I think Old drivers may perform better 1
<LarsN> Capprentice: GeForce GT755M
<LarsN> I haven't been a gamer in so long I have no idea how "state of the art" that is.
<Capprentice> Im not a Nvidia user either, so Googling a bit is the only way. The Experts of this Group seems to be Offline now !
<jerrt> so guys, I have ubuntu running inside virtualbox. Two network interfaces running. I want to get apach to serve on eth1, but I get nothing. eth1's IP can be ping'd from outside. ports.conf etc is all Listen 80 or *:80/443
<jerrt> any ideas?
<Sunstream> yay
<LarsN> jerrt: is apache starting?
<Sunstream> Install done
<[[thufir]]> am I doing this partition wrong?  I want to format my mp3 player:  http://pastebin.com/kKtmCWKG
<Sunstream> non liveUSB
<jerrt> LarsN: Yup. no warnings or anything
<Sunstream> now I am going to bootin
<jerrt> apart from the usual hostname resolution thing
<Sunstream> wish me lucj
<LarsN> jerrt: and netstat shows it's listening on 80/443?
<LarsN> either *:  or 0.0.0.0: ?
<jerrt> netstat -rn shows the two IPs
<jerrt> with a .0 at the end
<jerrt> isn't it supposed to show a mask?
<dga> i'm trying to create per-user web directories so i added the line Include mods-available/userdir.conf to my /etc/apache2.conf but it's not working. is there anything else I have to do?
<LarsN> jerrt: what's netstat -nlt show for port 80 && 443?
<Kartagis> what's the Image Viewer binary is called?
<Kartagis> ubuntu default that is
<jerrt> LarsN: shows :::80 and :::443. proto tcp6.
<jerrt> no entry for tcp.
<LarsN> jerrt: check the apache2 config for the "Listen" directive.
<LarsN> while you do that I'm going to log into another machine and check :)
<jerrt> LarsN: just went through all the confs, no mention of Listen except in ports.conf, and it just says Listen 80
<jerrt> and a Listen 443 inside a conditional
<LarsN> jerrt: adjust that....  take a look at /etc/apache2/ports.conf.  Does the line above the listen have "NameVirtualHost *:80"
<LarsN> jerrt: I was on a CentOS machine when I had you check the httpd.conf/apache2.conf, sorry about that :)
<dga> hello, i'm trying to create per-user web directories so i added the line Include mods-available/userdir.conf to my apache2.conf file and restarted apache but it doesn't seem to work. is there something else i have to do?
<jerrt> LarsN: nope. will try adding it. no worries, checked ports anyway :)
<randabis> been years since I hung out in here...
<LarsN> jerrt: if you want it only bound to the eth1 host.... replace the * with eth1's ip address.
<LarsN> jerrt: that "SHOULD" get it listening in the right places, although I'm a bit rusty on my apache.
<jerrt> LarsN: tried, apache restarted saying "namevirtualhost has no effect, deprecated" etc, and no difference :/
<LarsN> jerrt: figures.  soon they'll put me in a museum exhibit.
<Kartagis> what's the Ubuntu default Image Viewer binary is called?
<LarsN> jerrt: looks like the new method would be....  Listen 10.0.0.1:80
<LarsN> jerrt: assuming 10.0.0.1 was one of the interfaces..
<jerrt> LarsN: haha, happens. last time I did anything was on centOS too.
<jerrt> I tried Listen ip:80 earlier, no dice
<jerrt> can't figure out what it's up to
<LarsN> jerrt: beyond that, you've got me.  I remember having this problem in the past, but it was SeLinux's fault
<Capprentice> Kartagis, eog ?
<LarsN> which shouldn't be a problem on Ubuntu.
<Capprentice> or may be Shotwell !
<LarsN> jerrt: you don't also have nginx, or lighttpd running do you?
<jerrt> nope
<jerrt> gah, looks like I'll have to go back to constantly changing the network settings each time I switch between networks
<LarsN> fun helpful tool finally ported to Ubuntu....  apt-get install sockstat.
<Capprentice> I have soo many image viewers now...I cant remember. Few good are: Nomacs, XnView, Viewnor Kartagis
<Kartagis> Capprentice: that was it, thank you :)
<jerrt> LarsN: home is 192.168.x.x, work is 10.0.x.x. I used to just use a bridged adaptor on vbox and assign a static ip each time.
<LarsN> jerrt: sudo sockstat -p 80
<LarsN> it's handy because it displays the package etc, not just the port bindings..
<jerrt> huh, no bindings
<bookman> Beldar: It worked... The chroot and upgrade worked
<Beldar> bookman, Good job. ;)
<LarsN> jerrt: example....  root     apache2              1952     tcp4   *:80                      *:*                       LISTEN
<jerrt> LarsN: yeah, there's nothing listed :D
<jerrt> and apache is running
<jerrt> well, the service is up
<LarsN> that's weird...
<bookman> Beldar:  I think it might be the old kernel version but I am not sure how to document this bug
<Beldar> me neither
<LarsN> jerrt: ufw isn't preventing it from binding to port 80 is it?
<LarsN> jerrt: ^ seems like something I should have asked earlier on :)
<jerrt> what's ufw?
<Capprentice> :((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
<LarsN> "Uncomplicated FireWall"
<jerrt> oh. sounds like something that might be messing things up. lemme check
<LarsN> for testing only, do a: sudo service ufw stop
<jerrt> also, it worked fine before I added eth1, btw...
<LarsN> then, if it works......  adjust the rules.
<aledzadza> What bnc server should i use?
<jerrt> LarsN: nope, stopped it, retried sockstat, nothing bound
<Capprentice> Which programming language has less learning overhead? Suppose if some one wants to develop a small Bike Racing game for Ubuntu, what technologies he/she needs to be familiar with ?
<LarsN> jerrt: I'll trade problems with you :)
<LarsN> fixing apache sounds easier than my stupid graphics card + uefi + secure boot woes :)
<jerrt> hahaha, I'm glad I have none of that on my plate
<jerrt> though this no bindings thing looks promising. to google, maybe
<LarsN> there's at least one post on stack overflow with similar symptoms
<LarsN> ipv6 works, ipv4 doesnt
<LarsN> no solution listed though :/
<LarsN> this is so dumb.  Work got me a "gaming" laptop with SLI GeForce graphics cards in it.
<abhie2e> hi. i am trying to setup our own ubuntu repo by following first answer to this question http://askubuntu.com/questions/170348/how-to-make-my-own-local-repository . now how do i transfer the deb packages from "all" the official ubuntu repo to my repos? any way to automate it? help please
<m1dnight> LarsN: probably a hint ;-)
<LarsN> m1dnight: heh.  that I should do less work, and play more games?
<m1dnight> exactly
<LarsN> or that battery life is for suckers.
<m1dnight> hahaha, that last one to
<LarsN> I ordered a Thinkpad X240.
<m1dnight> but if you have an IX intel, you can rely on the hd graphics to spare your battery
<LarsN> this thing will likely end up in a drawer once the X240 shows up.
<abhie2e> am i in #ubuntu-offtopic by mistake?
<LarsN> abhie2e: no, it's my fault.  Fighting with this stupid laptop, and was complaining about it while I waited for fsck to do the things.
<abhie2e> ok.
<Sunstream> ok it asked me for try ubuntu or install ubuntu, with the usb stick install which do i choose i do not want to screw up my nt install
<LarsN> Sunstream: "try ubuntu" is a live image
<LarsN> Sunstream: "install ubuntu" does exactly what it says.
<Beldar> Sunstream, Is this the usb your going to use as you wander the world?
<Sunstream> or if my NT install is first os it safe to install ubu?
<Beldar> Sunstream, Where are you planning to install with this boot?
<Sunstream> no this usb is just for me to run linux without install it on my system afraid that i will byork my NT install
<Beldar> Sunstream, Then you choose try ubuntu.
<Beldar> If you chose install it would just do it without you going through a set of guis
<Beldar> sorry would not
<Sunstream> so if i select install ubuntu alongside it will byork my NT?
<Beldar> no
<Beldar> Sunstream, no but you have no reason to hit install, but it would not automatically do that.
<Sunstream> ok i want to really run this as a dual boot
<Beldar> Sunstream, You would have to install to the HD for it to be technically a dual boot.
<Sunstream> if i select install it will not mess up my windows install
<Beldar> Sunstream, Why would you hit install, you want to use the usb as a operating system?
<Beldar> Sunstream, YOU would need another external HD or usb for an install, or the internal HD.
<Sunstream> no actually i dont what i truly want to do is run Ubu as a 2nd os alongside windows
<Beldar> Sunstream, Can you clarify that last sentence?
<Sunstream> ok what i want to do is install and use Ubuntu as my 2nd os meaning dual boot off harddrive
<Sunstream> but i am uncomfortable that if i attempted it i will lose windows since windows is already inatalled
<LarsN> Sunstream: then install along side "should" be fine, and "shouldn't" break windows.  Provided there's enough free space.
<Beldar> Sunstream, You would have to install it to the HD for that scenario, you just do not understand it seems what dual boot means. You sais earlier you wanted a full install on that usb, but yet loaded the iso to it.
<Sunstream> i did this as a test
<LarsN> Sunstream: if it has to resize partitions, all bets are off.  Unless you've got an additional, fresh/clean/naked drive as Beldar is suggesting.
<Sunstream> that was intentional
<Beldar> Sunstream, a test of what?
<Sunstream> if i like the look and feel
<Sunstream> and i do
<Beldar> Sunstream, Ah, good then use the try ubuntu option.
<Sunstream> which i have been for a while
<Beldar> Sunstream, Why don't you just install ubuntu to a virtual machine, you could have windows and ubuntu running at the same time
<Sunstream> now i would like to use it as an alternative Operating system without losing windows. so what i am trying to find out is if i tried to install this now on the hdd will it kill my xp install
<Beldar> Sunstream, You have to install it correctly. Do you have a image/clone of XP?
<LarsN> Sunstream: do you have a second, unused drive in the XP machine?  or could you easily add one?
<Sunstream> no on the clone/image
<Beldar> honestly running XP is a bad idea it is end of life
<Sunstream> i know
<Beldar> and hardly safe has not been for a long time
<Sunstream> i shoukd say screw it and just change over
<Sunstream> if the following is true i will chnage over
<Beldar> Sunstream, I would get a supported windows release, I would never advise anyone to just switch over.
<djapo> why is there no ubuntu for windows surface rt 2?
 * LarsN gives up on this laptop for the night.
<Sunstream> does it fully support flash and java
<Sunstream> i cant
<Beldar> djapo, Ask Microsoft
<LarsN> djapo: microsoft secure boot on ARM based systems is locked down.
<LarsN> djapo: they opened the door for x86/x86_64, but left it closed on ARM platforms.
<Sunstream> this laptop only has 512 megs ram and afaik cannot go up
<Transfusion> flash has been deprecated, but it is still available for download (version 11.2), java, definitely, with sun java and openjdk
<Beldar> Sunstream> does it fully support flash and java ubuntu yes
<Sunstream> okay
<SierraAR> Didnt flash drop support for linux?
<Transfusion> ^
<djapo> so, i heard but is there a way to flash the boot loader from windows
<Sunstream> does i  plqy dvd video out of bo  so to speak
<Beldar> djapo, used to be wubi, not supported anymore.
<Transfusion> if you download the restricted extras and a media player like VLC it will
<Beldar> use nicks folks
<Sunstream> well more along the lines does it support youtube
<Transfusion> of course it does :) it's not a fisher price toy
<Beldar> Sunstream, yes you can watch youtube
<Sunstream> ok so i still have to download VLC which is fine
<Transfusion> unless you have any windows-specific professional software you should be fine
<Sunstream> ok does it support amazon video?
<djapo> so if someone wrote a boot flasher that ran on rt, it would work?
<Beldar> Sunstream, You don't have to have vlc to watch youtube.
<Sunstream> no vlc for dvds
<Beldar> Sunstream, lots of media players work bedsides vlc it is a codec issue is all, ubuntu has them.
<Sunstream> ok
<Beldar> Sunstream, What you should do is do a full install to a virtual machine and work with the channel and research till you understand.
<Sunstream> then lets see with Wine i shoukd be fine.
<Sunstream> i used ubuntu before
<Sunstream> bu  had issues wirh flash and java
<Beldar> Sunstream, Than you are asking questions you should know.
<Sunstream> then i will do the install
<abhie2e> any guess on whats tho total size of the ubuntu 14.04 repos? i need to mirror it locally?
<Beldar> Sunstream, If you value XP I would clone it first.
<abhie2e> i need to know the size of 10.04 , 12.04 and 14.04
<Sunstream> i dont
<abhie2e> help please
<Sunstream> it is because i cannot put any more ram in this system
<Sunstream> okay
<Transfusion> abhie2e: apt-mirror will show you something like " 68.6 GiB will be downloaded into archive."
<Sunstream> i will go back into windows
<randabis> hmm i was pinged or somethin' lol
<Beldar> not sure how ram is relevant with ubuntu, Sunstream
<gp5st1> hello. I installed a fresh copy of windows 8 and then installed ubuntu.  When I try to boot windows 8, I get a "error: no image found" message, and then get dumped back into grub
<Sunstream> move the important files to my thumb drive
<abhie2e> Transfusion, i need to know this before starting apt-mirror. i need to tell them how much vps size i need so that they can allocate it to me. i want it to know for centor and debian too. any generic way to know size of repos?
<Sunstream> and do the install
<randabis> sounds like you need to fix your bootloader
<Beldar> !bootinfo | gp5st1
<ubottu> gp5st1: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<gp5st1> randabis: yeah, I would, but have no idea how
<gp5st1> thanks Beldar
<Sunstream> as long as 512 megs runs smoothly (32 bit) i am fine
<Sunstream> it seems to run ok
<randabis> I tend to do the linux stuff LAST...if I'm multibooting...let grub handle it
<Beldar> Sunstream, 512 MB is not enough to run ubuntu, lubuntu would be more appropriate
<gp5st1> randabis: if you read my text, I did install linux second
<tom___v> I seem to have hosed my .xauthority in Ubuntu 14.04 desktop, how do I login from the command line to delete it?
<Sunstream> lubuntu?
<randabis> did you manually partition or auto
<Beldar> randabis, Do you know anything about uefi setups?
<randabis> a little...
<randabis> i have some asrock stuff with uefi
<kaka> So few people
<Beldar> randabis, than be careful here so far all I see is guessing, don't give advice that bricks there computer.
<randabis> Yes, I agree
<randabis> I'm trying to stay low key
<Beldar> cool
<presonic> tom___v: ctrl alt f1 on the box
<randabis> I realize this is official support channel :)
<tom___v> presonic: thanks!  I'll try that.
<Sunstream> i just want to run Ububntu smoothly and i thought 512 meg of ram woukd do ir
<Transfusion> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<randabis> ^
<Beldar> Sunstream, Not smoothly, probably wont run at all.
<Transfusion> minimum is not necessarily the best experience :P
<gp5st1> Beldar: http://dpaste.com/2ZJ3N5Y.txt is the output of that script
<gp5st1> Beldar: randabis: afaik the only change i made during windows installation was to give it a smaller partition.  I then used the freespace to install ubuntu in.
<dj_> Hi guys, I have a question about the partitioning for ubuntu
<Beldar> gp5st1, Windows is still there, I would post that in this thread for the best help. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10871917#post10871917
<gp5st1> Beldar: thanks
<Sunstream_> darn you Kindle Fire quit reloading pages with i switch tabs sheesh
<dj_> can anybody help me
<Sunstream_> ahem
<Beldar> gp5st1, Very few people here know uefi completely, just be aware.
<presonic> dj_ ask ur question
<Sunstream_> accordin to the system requirements i have plenty of room
<Beldar> dj_, If you describe the issue maybe.
<Sunstream_> fast enouch cpu and enough ram
 * Transfusion has (is) successfully dualbooting xubuntu/win 8 in GPT/EFI mode.
<jvaemape_123> Hi all
<jvaemape_123> Hi all
<dj_> thanks guys, So, when you install softwares in ubuntu, does it install in the \ partition or the \home partition?
<jvaemape> jvaemape_123,  hello
<jvaemape_123> Hi all
<Beldar> dj_, A little of both depends on what ou install and how you install it.
<Beldar> you*
<Transfusion> dj_: somewhere under /usr/ , or /usr/local/
<jvaemape_123> Hi all
<Transfusion> if from apt
<dj_> I am new to ubuntu, I just installed the system today and assign 20gb for the \ partition and 70gb for the \home partition
<Sunstream_> okay
<jvaemape_123> Hi all
<dj_> I dont know if this is reasonable
<jvaemape_123> Hi all
<presonic> dj_: that sounds fine.
<Sunstream_> i have good enough specs
<dj_> So when does it install in the \
<jvaemape_123> Hi all
<dj_> and when in the \home?
<jvaemape_123> Hi all
<djapo> is there a way to trick uefi locked boot loaders? say a signed kernel that loads an unsigned kernel?
<Sunstream_> i just want a os that runs smootly, and is protected
<presonic> dj_: after you've finished install the distribution\
<presonic> installing*
<presonic> you'll have 20 gig allocated to / and 70 to /home
<jvaemape_123> Hi all
<jvaemape_123> Hi all
<dj_> Yes presonic, for example, I am planning to install MATLAB, which is about 6gb. I don't know where it will go to
<faudzan> hi ahmedaly
<jvaemape_123> Hi all
<jvaemape_123> Hi all
<presonic> dj_: not familiar with that.  if you're using apt-get it wont go to /home
<Transfusion> dj_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<Transfusion> the default is /usr/local/
<Transfusion> yeah, home is like your "My Documents" folder
<Transfusion> configuration and dotfiles will be placed in dotfolders
<SierraAR> I always figured home was like my user directory and made my own documents/pictures/etc folders xD
<dj_> So where is /usr then? I didnt set up a partition specifically for /usr
<Transfusion> uhh >_> sorry, yeah, i think that's more right. Downloads, Pictures, Music goes in home too.
<jvaemape_123> Hi all
<Beldar> dj_, I think your trying to apply windows setups to linux they are not the same.
<Sunstream_> I played with Ubu before on a ps3 and i liked it, ran it as a virtual machine loved it but was still fond of windows 7 so i will go ahead and install it
<presonic> dj_: you can reconfigure, but 20 gig for / should be enough for the core install + MATLAB
<presonic> you're ok
<jvaemape_123> Hi all
<dj_> Thanks Presonic
<jvaemape_123> Hi all
<DJones> jvaemape_123: Because this channel is a support channel, you generally don't get many people responding to "Hi all" comments
<n00buntu> im having a similar issue to dj
<Transfusion> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/84760/should-usr-and-home-be-on-different-partitions
<Beldar> jvaemape_123, This is support not chat hi's are not needed more than once or ever really.
<jvaemape_123> Hi all
<dj_> Beldar, Can you explain more on that? What are the differences? Thanks
<Transfusion> it's more user preference and practical issues I think.
<jvaemape_123> Hi all
<n00buntu> tried to setup a / for os and /home for 2nd partition
 * Transfusion puts everything under / , so can't comment.
<DJones> jvaemape_123: Please don't keep repeating that
<presonic> i do the same Transfusion
<jvaemape_123> Hi all
<jvaemape_123> Hi all
<Beldar> dj_, This channel is not for explaining the differences, so far your questions are not really answerable in any accurate way to be honest
<Beldar> way to broad
<jvaemape_123> Hi all
<Sunstream_> thank you all. i made ny decision. Death to XP Hello Ubuntu 14.04
<dj_> Beldar, I understand, Thanks though. I guess I need to do more reading on this
<n00buntu> can i ask, if i use fstab to create a mount for /home to point 2nd partition, why when i save to /home "/" still grows
<Beldar> dj_, Yeah, we want to help, but you hae to be careful here people will just answer without realizing what I just stated is all.
<Beldar> n00buntu, where ever you save grows.
<n00buntu> well i was thinking once i mounted to 2nd partion that the sdb1 would grow, not sda1
<n00buntu> sorry a bit new to linux
<Beldar> n00buntu, That is a very jungled question does not really make sense, what is your end goal?
<n00buntu> id like to as dj mentioned have "/" designated just for the os
<n00buntu> so i have an ssd that id like to use strictly for the os
<Beldar> n00buntu, / here means the root partition
<n00buntu> and the hdd (2ndary) for games, docs, etc
<yagami> hola
<Beldar> n00buntu, Or if you have just one partition fr ubuntu / is the OS partition
<yagami> alguien habla español?
<DJones> !es | yagami
<ubottu> yagami: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<n00buntu> apologies maybe my phrasing is incorrect
<yagami> je es q soy de cierta forma nuevo antes usaba windows y es algo extraño esto jeje
<Beldar> n00buntu, No biggie, we just want to make sure we are on the same page. HOw big is the ssd?
<n00buntu> i just want games, docs, etc to install on my secondary drive (hdd)
<n00buntu> and my os to be set exclusively for the (ssd)
<Sunstream_> So what do I need to do to install Ubu to my HDD? make  liveUSB to install?
<yagami> emmm hay gente de todo el mundo aqui cierto??
<n00buntu> googling has left me with creating a seperate /home partition on my (hdd)
<DJones> yagami: Please join #ubuntu-es for Spanish language support, this channel is English language only
<Beldar> yagami, This is an english channel
<abhie2e> how can i autohide unity left side panel in 14.04?
<priuon> hey there. I kind of got mad with thunderbird and am looking for something simple to replace it. I basically want a unific user interface for multiple inboxes. Ideally supporting IMAP but I'd be fine with SMTP/POP for a first step. If the app has IMAP it would be important that it can display all inbox seperately.
<abhie2e> priuon, geary
<yagami> ok ok thank u
<presonic> n00buntu: games and docs installed using apt-get wont land in /home, only their config and user specific info will.  might be better off using the other parititon for /usr, but i dk
<presonic> idk*
<djapo> with a jailbroken tablet could the us be replaced?
<djapo> s/\<us\>/os/
<Transfusion> > jailbroken
<Transfusion> iPad?
<Beldar> presonic, There is a specific /user file are you aware or know what it is?
<faschel> i just installed gnome ubuntu, and i can't seem to install extensions from extensions.gnome.org in firefox.  the  integration plugin is active, but it's still not recognizing the gnome environment
<djapo> Transfusion: windows rt tablet
<priuon> abhie2e, can't find geary. Is it maybe not available for xubuntu?
<Beldar> faschel, The extensions are for the gnome shell, not unity
<n00buntu> tx presonic
<faschel> Beldar, that's why i began with "I just installed gnome ubuntu"
<priuon> abhie2e, also on 12.04.04
<Transfusion> not sure, but theoretically it is possible if you have a bootloader that loads arm linux kernel. but secureboot screws things up pretty badly.
<Beldar> faschel, Ah, missed that specificity, it happens you know.
<Sunstream_> i want to leave windows behind with a small exception of mIRC which i likely can run with WINE and Paltalk
<cezdev> hey guys
<cezdev> got a small question
<cezdev> about nvidia drivers under 14.04 64 ubuntu
<abhie2e> priuon, have you done apt-get install geary?
<Beldar> !nvidia | cezdev
<ubottu> cezdev: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<cezdev> thanks ubutto, beldar
<Sunstream_> Do I need to do anything new to install ubu on my laptop?
<Sunstream_> like redoing ghe pen drive?
<djapo> what is up with all this awesome hardware with secureboot coming out lately .. has anyone found a weakeness .. perhaps changing the key they use to check if a kernel is signed correctly :O
<faschel> Beldar, do you know if there is a channel specifically for gnome-ubuntu off hand?
<Beldar> faschel, I use opera to get that link to recognize the shell, chrome should work as well.
<faschel> Beldar, hrm...i've never gotten it to work in chrome.  i'll give opera a shot though
<Beldar> faschel, I see a #ubuntu-gnome channel 40 users is all.
<Sunstream_> Sigh.
<Sunstream_> Guys can i do a full install from the current pendrive setup or do i have to redo it as a liveusb?
<cezdev> Which Linux nvidia driver for Ubuntu 14.04 is safe to use? without freezing/hiccups etc.
<n00buntu> can i change the mount point for /usr && /usr/local within /etc/fstab if i currently have that mount point already set to /home?
<priuon> abhie2e, apt-cache search geary -> no result
<Beldar> cezdev, Open software sources and look in the additional drivers tab
<cezdev> alll the propiraty drivers are bad for my GTX 560
<abhie2e> priuon, which os and version?
<cezdev> I did that
<priuon> xubuntu 12.04.04
<cezdev> Beldar, all drivers there end up freezing my systems
<cezdev> each one of em
<Beldar> got it
<cezdev> Xorg is safe to use
<cezdev> I just don' t know what the problem is
<cezdev> on my laptop the additional drivers work just fine
<cezdev> same OS and architeuture
<priuon> abhie2e, xubuntu 12.04.04
<NEWUSER> Guys, is there any way to build g++ manually
<cezdev> 14.04 64
<cezdev> and Nvidia
<Sunstream_> i guess i will have to just wait off till i can get more info
<abhie2e> priuon, maybe build from source https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Geary
<arun_> guys, is there any way to run ctrl+R through command ?
<priuon> abhie2e, i have multivers excluded. Might this be the problem?
<abhie2e> priuon, yes. try including it.
<abhie2e> priuon, enbale it. apt-get update and then geary
<Sunstream_> i dont even know if my tezt is typing through
<somsip> arun_: in what context?
<priuon> abhie2e, how do i check if a pack is installed (for the dependencies)
<abhie2e> "pack"?
<priuon> abhie2e, package
<arun_> somsip: using terminal/bash script python will also be ok
<abhie2e> priuon, just install the main software using apt-get it will install the dependencies automatically.
<NEWUSER> what dependencies does g++ require and how to install it manually?
<Transfusion> apt-cache showpkg package-name ...?
<cezdev> Beldar, you got anything for me I can look into ?
<Transfusion> will show the dependencies too
<somsip> arun_: what are you trying to achieve?
<priuon> abhie2e, well i still need to know. there was dpkg, but i don't really now how to use it
<Beldar> cezdev, Not really there are ppa's xswat is one there is another considered unstable. Not sure really what you need, I have never had to mess with Nvidia
<arun_> somsip: for a desktop icon to refresh (f5 or Ctrl+R)
<abhie2e> priuon, try apt-cache policy packagename
<faschel> Beldar, in case you're interested i just found this article: http://blog.chromium.org/2013/09/saying-goodbye-to-our-old-friend-npapi.html
<cezdev> Okay, thank you Beldar for helping
<cezdev> I google some more around
<priuon> abhie2e, that seems to do it. Thanks
<cezdev> I want to play Witcher 2 on Linux
<faschel> I imagine it has something to do with it
<Beldar> faschel, I had heard that, I use FF primarily is all.
<cezdev> but I need a stable driver for that
<somsip> arun_: what desktop icon? In unity?
<NEWUSER> cezdev: what dependencies do g++ require to be built manually?
<priuon> abhie2e, using multiverse didn't seem to solve it for apt-cache search
<cezdev> @NEWUSER let me look into that for you
<arun_> Somasis: yup
<abhie2e> priuon, build from source?
<Beldar> cezdev, here is the unstable ppa. https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<presonic> newuser: try and compile it and install development packages as it asks for
<Transfusion> NEWUSER: 4:4.8.1-2ubuntu3 - cpp (2 4:4.8.1-2ubuntu3) gcc (2 4:4.8.1-2ubuntu3) g++-4.8 (2 4.8.1-4~) gcc-4.8 (2 4.8.1-4~) g++-multilib (0 (null)) g++:i386 (0 (null))
<cezdev> @Beldar Thank you very much!
<abhie2e> priuon, wait
<priuon> abhie2e, never done it before but been looking to do it for some time now
<Transfusion> apt-cache showpkg g++
<somsip> arun_: this may help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/LauncherAPI
<abhie2e> priuon, do this sudo apt-add-repository ppa:yorba/ppa and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install geary
<NEWUSER> cezdev: thank you, Cezdev. But since I do not have access to internet from an Ubuntu system. Is there any other way to download  these packages manually from a windows platform and then build it in my ubuntu system. And please make a note (I forgot to say), I use Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<faschel> Beldar, it works in opera.  thanks for the suggestion
<cezdev> @newuser noted!
<Beldar> faschel, good it is the strangest thing, in utopic FF works.
<arun_> somsip: sorry its for nautilus
<arun_> somsip: why would unity get refreshes xD
<ne2k> I have just upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04 (fresh install). I have been use blueproximity to lock and unlock my desktop with gnome-screensaver-command -l and -d, but the -d does not work on 14.04 due to the new lockscreen. (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/1307163) what is the new way to programmatically unlock the desktop?
<somsip> arun_: then you need to find the nautilus api (because you answered Yup when I asked if it was in unity...please be clear)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1307163 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) "not work gnome-screensaver-command -d" [Low,Confirmed]
<Sunstream> okay can anyone see my  text
<faschel> Beldar, I had just tried out linux mint with gnome-shell installed and it worked there, but due to some other problems I decided to try ubuntu again
<somsip> !test | Sunstream
<ubottu> Sunstream: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<priuon> abhie2e, is yorba a trusted source? i am depended of the system and don't want to jeopardise is
<priuon> *it
<Beldar> faschel, Ah, more overall support I think with ubuntu
<abhie2e> priuon, they are the creator of the geary.
<abhie2e> priuon, http://yorba.org/
<priuon> :) ... abhie2e well i could not find the gee and gio dependencies
<abhie2e> priuon, http://yorba.org/geary/help/
<faschel> Beldar, yea, and they are diverging further from the ubuntu base, so there's not as much compatibility between them anymore.  gnome 3 was essentially broken
<NGC982> Guys, i'm new into databases and such, and i'm trying to setup a Wordpress. I'm at the step of adding a user to mysql, and i keep getting this Access denied line.
<abhie2e> priuon, install it manually?
<cedric__> Hello, did you go on facebook today ?
<NGC982> I have no idea how to google it, since the error message seems to spam the entire mysql application
<abhie2e> NGC982, #wordpress
<Beldar> faschel, The extensions are put together by 3rd parties as well and are not really keeping up with the ubuntu releases less work per up the release I go, but that is the ones I use though.
<priuon> how can i revert anything done, if i do this with ppa?
<abhie2e> priuon, revert what? just purge the application.
<priuon> abhie2e, remove the repo for instance
<cezdev> So Beldar, I add this PPA
<cezdev> and then what?
<abhie2e> priuon, just uncomment /delete the repo in /etc/apt/sources.list
<cezdev> apt-get install ????
<abhie2e> cezdev, after adding new repo always do apt-get update first before installation
<NGC982> abhie2e: Oh, that's a thing? Thanks!
<cezdev> @abhi2e ofcourse yo!
<abhie2e> NGC982, :-)
<Sunstream_> okay lets try this again, do i have to change my thunb drive to a liveusb to install ubuntu or can i use the way i installed it to do the install tk the hard drive?
<priuon> abhie2e, k
<arun_> somsip: so, can't I get my work done with out the Api thing?
<faschel> Beldar, i meant cinnamon (they're modification of gnome 3) is diverging so far from the vanilla gnome 3 that trying to run gnome-shell conflicts too much with something and nothing really works.  the app launcher couldn't find any apps.  opening tweak caused some sort of graphics failure.  alt tab broke everything. etc
<somsip> arun_: don't know. You've said nothing about what your work is, and you don't seem to understand how to interface with running programs. Maybe you need to research a little more.
<Sunstream_> nevermind i will just make a live usb maker
<thecha> Sunstream_→ i dont understand
<Beldar> faschel, Ah, cinnamon was removed in trusty, but mate is there, but we are a bit off topic with this is all. ;)
<faschel> Beldar, fair enough
<Sunstream_> i used uui to make th ubuntu usb drive to test it niw i want to install it
<cezdev> So I updated the sources.list
<cezdev> what do I install from that PPA ?
<arun_> somsip: sorry, but misunderstanding from me, the thing I am wanting to do is I have created a refresh.desktop file  and I am wanting to do the refresh job which is done by pressing ctrl+R or F5 , with that .desktop file when clicked, that desktop file should refresh the desktop contents as used to
<Sunstream_> do i have to change i  to a liveusb
<cezdev> nvidia driver?
<Sunstream_> or do i jus  run an install
<faschel> is there a way to scale monitors differently? i have a 24" 1080p and a 27 1440p
<Sunstream_> no one can answer?
<peho> hi
<mark06> how can I know the repository component of a given package in command line?
<peho> can somebody help me with lirc build?
<Sunstream_> nevermind
<priuon> abhie2e, source.list doesn't show the repo after adding it
<priuon> sources.list
<Sunstream_> i will just use lili and make a live usb
<priuon> abhie2e, where else could the url be saved?
<peho> I want to build lirc to use irman driver
<bcvery> !usb | Sunstream_
<ubottu> Sunstream_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<NGC982> Is there any good mysql irc channels?
<Kartagis> NGC982: #mysql
<djapo> is there a way to remove uefi keys from within the operating system?
<djapo> and or back them up?
<faschel> NGC3982, what is your question?
<Beldar> djapo, http://askubuntu.com/questions/206141/can-ubuntu-run-on-a-microsoft-surface-with-windows-rt
<Beldar> djapo, apparently possible on the pro. http://www.geek.com/microsoft/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-the-surface-pro-1539262/
<arun_> somsip: the main thing is that I want to run Ctrl+ R using bash script
<NGC3982> faschel: I got help via the mysql channel. Thank you :-)
<djapo> Beldar: i don't have the pro, so i was thinking of taking KEK db getting the key used to add new trusted signatures into the signatures db and making a new entry, or simply adding a hash of the kernel to that database ..
<Beldar> djapo, If you figure it out you will have a following. ;)
<djapo> what a world, can't even change a tablets os without a phd
<faschel> NGC3982, you bet.
<djapo> *not implying that i have a phd*
<ne2k> how do I do the equivalent of gnome-screensaver-command -d under 14.04?
<Beldar> give yourself time ;)
<neutralizer> hi, where can I ask about phones especially nokia phones? is there IRC channel for that?
<djapo> neutralizer: xda developers
<djapo> is nokia android?
<n1n0> hi. cannot connect 14.10 to wifi. freshly installed. password ok, the other devices connecting.
<neutralizer> djapo: is that irc channle? no nokia is not andoid. it's more toward windows
<Ben64> n1n0: 14.10 isn't released yet, support in #ubuntu+1 until then
<Beldar> n1n0, The wifi hardware is?
<n1n0> speedtouch
<djapo> neutralizer: its a forum
<Beldar> n1n0, This internal or external?
<Ben64> Beldar: if you want to help n1n0 with 14.10, can you do so in #ubuntu+1 ?
<n1n0> Beldar speedtouch is the router
<n1n0> Beldar pardon, 14.04
<Lachezar> Hello all!
<Beldar> n1n0, What is the wifi on the computer, look for it in lspci run in the terminal.
<Lachezar> For some development tests I need to locally handle specific connections to a remote server. Local:* -> Remote:port should be handled by a local daemon running on a different port. How can I do that?
<cezdev> Hi Lachezar!
<n1n0> qualcom atheros
<n1n0> Beldar qualcom atheros ar9485
<Lachezar> I think this is called a transparent proxy, but I am lost as to how to implement that in Ubuntu.
<neutralizer> djapo: thanks. I guess I have been already there for android stuff
<DJones> n1n0: Beldar has just lost his connection, you may have to wait till he reconnects
<n1n0> DJonex thx
<faschel> are there any extensions that are compatible with the current gnome version that display cpu temp in the top bar?
<neutralizer> I will ask my questions here. I am looking for a cheap nokia phone which I can use to connect to linux for sending SMS and make calls (using dialer or something). Anyone have tried something like this before?
<Ben64> neutralizer: this channel is for ubuntu support, not phones
<faschel> neutralizer, from my experience, someone who asks a question like that in the way that you asked it has a couple years of intense self-education before they are anywhere near their original goal.
<faschel> but like Ben64 said, this isn't the place for that sort of question
<priuon> how do i manually check for upgrades?
<priuon> or updates ...
<Ben64> priuon: "sudo apt get update" will check, but not update anything
<priuon> Ben64, how do i show any updates?
<priuon> Ben64, how do i show available updates?
<neutralizer> Ben64: I am aware of this fact. I guessed the linux part would make it suitable.
<Ben64> priuon: "sudo apt get dist-upgrade" will do the upgrade, usually asking you if you want to proceed
<neutralizer> faschel: sorry did not get you
<Ben64> neutralizer: please note that this channel is for ubuntu support only, not generic linux questions or things like that
<neutralizer> Ben64: gotcha!
<faschel> neutralizer, nothing, i was just being a dick.  sorry
<abhie2e> how to autohide unity left bar in 140.04?
<faschel> i didn't realize english wasn't your native language
<abhie2e> neutralizer, you can try ##linux
<priuon> I'd like to install evolution but it has broken dependencies. what am i doing wrong? (same issue on chromium-browser)
<abhie2e> priuon, what happend to geary?
<priuon> abhie2e, it crashed twice with SIGSEV.
<priuon> abhie2e, I kinda liked it. But it doesn't allow for plaintext only
<abhie2e> priuon, are you really using xubuntu or some derivative of ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> priuon multiple breaks do happen but not often.  update and dist-upgrade
<snesker> please solve this: http://i.imgur.com/NUpLh7t.png
<bekks> snesker: How is it related to Ubuntu?
<priuon> abhie2e, and i also need to check stuff on the emails before opening it. the reading pane seemed to be fully integrated
<priuon> abhie2e, yeah xubuntu 12.04.04
<snesker> bekks: solve that, too
<cfhowlett> snesker wrong channel.
<bekks> snesker: No. It is offtopic in here.
<snesker> bekks: you're not solving hard enough
<abhie2e> priuon, ok
<bekks> snesker: I am ignoring your for your spam. *plonk*
<abhie2e> how to autohide unity left bar in 14.04?
<cfhowlett> !topic|snesker you're in the wrong channel
<ubottu> snesker you're in the wrong channel: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<priuon> cfhowlett, dist-upgrade makes no changes and the problem persists
<mark06> how can I know the repository component of a given installed package?
<cfhowlett> mark06 apt-cache show packagename
<priuon> what else could i do to get evolution and chromium-browser installed?
<mark06> cfhowlett: which line of that?
<cfhowlett> mark06 simpler display would be apt-cache policy packagename
<cfhowlett> priuon apt-get purge evolution chromium-browser
<cfhowlett> then do a reinstall
<jnhghy> hi, I was playing and installing webservers... I've usded apache2 then installed nginx (ubuntu 12.04 lts) now when I restart my machine nginx is starting apache2 is stop. I'd like things to be the other way arround (nginx stoped and apache2 default started) is it possible? if it is how can I achieve this?
<priuon> abhie2e, everything else about geary seemed rather optimal. okay i didn't come to the point as to beeing able to get sender and receiver emailadresses displayed in the emails list wich is a requirenment.
<mark06> cfhowlett: ok but which line ofshow?
<cfhowlett> jnhghy if no response here, ask in #ubuntu-server
<abhie2e> priuon, write your own software? :-p
<jnhghy> cfhowlett: I'm not using a server ... can I ask there even if on normal install?
<priuon> abhie2e, right ;)
<cfhowlett> jnhghy yes
<djapo> ok so replacing the os that is installed on the rt tablets is anoying but can os be live booted, say ubuntu, without the bootloader c*ck blocking the bootstrap :/
<mark06> cfhowlett: neither of them show that, please stop fake help
<jnhghy> cfhowlett: ok, thanks
<priuon> cfhowlett, there was nothing to purge. both apps never installed due to the broken dependencies
<cfhowlett> mark06          500 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main amd64 Packages
<cfhowlett> mark06 note the repo - a little reading goes a long wa
<priuon> hcfhowlett: ttp://paste.ubuntu.com/7668068/
<priuon> cfhowlett, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7668068/
<gry> how do i install iwl4965 on ubuntu? i lost it when upgrading
<cfhowlett> priuon read it.  ask in channel how to cure broken packages in general
<priuon> in this channel?
<gry> yes
<cfhowlett> priuon sure
<Sunstream_> bye bye XP
<priuon> well how do i cure broken dependencies?
<gry> i personally fire aptitude on it and it offers me few solutions
<gry> apt-get has a '-f' option on it too, but i don't know how to use it without providing a specific package name
<Ben64> sudo apt-get -f install
<mark06> cfhowlett: ok, sorry then... although that's not ideal, I won't remember 'policy' next time I want it :( but thanks anyway
<waterboy0911_> sudo apt-get -y install
<jillesme> Is this channel also for Ubuntu server? :)
<faschel> hey, the tilde key on my keyboard isn't working.  has anyone had that problem?
<priuon> what's this: 3.4.0-0ubuntu1 ?
<bekks> priuon: a version number
<Sunstream_> Good riddence i tried to do an alongise install no go
<Guest47486> i lost connection, sorry
<gry2_> it is really unstable for the reason i mentioned
<priuon> what does aptitude want to tell me with "you have held broken packages."?
<cezdev> So guys
<bekks> priuon: that packages are in an inconsistant state.
<priuon> bekks: how do i find out the version number i have installed?
<cezdev> What's is a stable driver for a Nvidia GTX 560 So I can play Witcher 2 on Ubuntu
<priuon> bekks: how do i fix this?
<mark06> jillesme: #ubuntu-server :)
<cezdev> Beldar helped me pretty good
<jillesme> Thanks mate mark06
<gry2_> hi
<bekks> priuon: pastebin: "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" please
<waterboy0911_> any news here?
<priuon> bekks: it won't do changes
<mark06> priuon: in the past, when I had broken packages for whatever reason, I just reinstalled all of them, or removed with purging if I didn't need it...
<bekks> priuon: So pastebin the requested information.
<mark06> priuon: what do you want? just make it into a clean state?
<priuon> mark06: want to install chromium-browser and evolution on this xubuntu 12.04.04
<mark06> priuon: if so, try apt-get autoremove --purge....
<bekks> priuon: So pastebin the requested information.
<priuon> bekks: give me a second. I figured my software center config might influence aptitude
<gry2_> fyi i tried apt-cache search iwl, found nothing
<gry2_> i'm like transparent here
<bekks> priuon: stop both, and pastebin the information requested. last chance to do so.
<gry2_> a lot of internet suggests to compile manually, but i don't really think it's gone from repos
<priuon> bekks: i changed some settings and doing a <280MB upgrade now
<mark06> priuon: and the related packages are on an inconsistent state? ok then remove the packages with --purge and then run apt-get autoremove --purge.... (that would remove the depencies)... this should reset you to a clean state
<faschel> when you make the tilde symbol(~), you hit shift+<another key>.  this <another key> isn't working on my computer.  could someone hit that key for me or tell me the name of it so I can figure out what is going on?
<bekks> priuon: whatever. I m not going to care about your issues anymore since you dont provide the data you are being asked for. good luck.
<gry2_> ~ . this key has ~ and ` on it, at the left of numbers
<faschel> thanks
<faschel> gry2_, ^^
<gry2_> :)
<priuon> bekks: give me a break. i can't provide the data atm
<waterboy0911_> hi ctc?
<faschel> that was probably the strangest question i've ever asked
<bekks> priuon: I dont care about your issues anymore.
<waterboy0911_> :)
<gry2_> bekks: patience sir
<gry2_> bekks: please :)
<priuon> bekks: i read your request only after i started doing the changes
<gry2_> priuon: i'm sure he's not lost interest ;)
<faschel> If anyone is interested, the ` key is called the grave accent
<gry2_> ah, thanks faschel :)
<priuon> gry2_, not so sure about it ..
<Tii> hey guys, I have a problem compiling php on my new server... I configured as usual but the libtool that is generated by ./configure is crap... the sys_lib_dlsearch_path_spec variable is totally messed up... don't know why. I pasted the first few lines in here: http://pastebin.com/28dZvfJg
<Tii> i compared this to the one on my old server, and there were only (as expected) a few paths but no unicode crap
<Tii> and interestingly enough this variable initialization goes from line 335 to line 151189...
<Tii> so the compile process takes FOREVER
<Tii> but of course failes, because of this unicode crap
<faschel> i still have no idea why it is not working....this is a fresh install
<Tii> does anyone know how this sys_lib_dlsearch_path_spec variable gets generated?
<unopaste> Tii you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<mark06> faschel: I don't hit hift+key to make a ~, I hit ~
<mark06> *shift
<somsip> faschel: back tick
<bekks> gry2_: You are wrong. I am sure I will not care about whatever is is doing in the future.
<gry2_> mark06: no, shift + that key, unless you're not using qwerty or whatever
<bekks> gry2_: *he
<faschel> ah fuck.  i just figured it out.  im in german, not english
<bekks> gry2_: I said I dont care, I will not care.
<faschel> thanks mark06
<gry2_> bekks: that is not nice, please try to be more patient next time; that little of an issue shouldn't irritate or sadden in the slightest :)
<cfhowlett> faschel language pease ...
<cfhowlett> *please*
<gry2_> bekks: i mean it :)
<faschel> cfhowlett, german, english, or spanish is fine
<priuon> bekks: i can't do more then appologize. I didn't mean to oversee your request
<cfhowlett> faschel OK - but I was actually gently reminding you to keep it clean for this family-friendly channel.
<faschel> cfhowlett, i know
<mark06> gry2_: what do you mean no, that I'm lying?
<mark06> Tii: man that looks horrible, do you at least know what's that garbage? what file is that which got inlined there?
<Tii> mark06, I don't know what exact file (because I have absolutely no idea where this variable content comes from) But I assume it's an *ar archive*
<mark06> either way, I guess looking at what the configure does is the way to go...
<priuon> will xubuntu not persist terminal settings?
<priuon> for no apparent reason the scrollback is not the way i set it anymore
<mark06> Tii: check the part of configure which generates that line... it's getting confused somehow...
<Tii> mark06, Ok I'll try to find it..
<i336_> Tii: or perhaps pastebin the whole configure script
<gry2__> priuon: click it through the settings again - if a particular setting gets reset, please, name it and your Terminal version
<mark06> Tii: grep sys_lib_dlsearch_path_spec /path/to/configure....
<i336_> Tii: or that ^
<Tii> i336_, oh hello there :)
<priuon> gry2_ Terminal 0.4.8 Scrollback
<priuon> thanks guys. it seems i can install evolution now
<i336_> ohi :P
<gry2__> priuon: 0.6.3 here and it works for me; what Ubuntu version are you using and did you try to 'apt-get update' then 'apt-get install xfce4-terminal' as sudo?
<gry2__> <censored> <censored> internet
<gry2_> priuon: with due cursing at my unreliable internet, I have xfce4-terminal 0.6.3 here and it works for me; what Ubuntu version are you using and did you try to 'apt-get update' then 'apt-get install xfce4-terminal' as sudo?
<gry2_> (these messages were sent around 2 minutes ago)
<priuon> gry2_, xubuntu 12.04.04
<Tii> mark06, i336_, thats all it has found: http://pastebin.com/k0MwuhRY It takes a while to check the variables... I'll be back in touch then...
<i336_> Tii: lines like line 109534 look particularly suspicious:
<mark06> Tii: how about grep -rn 1402823441  /usr/lib*
<i336_> 109534: ys_lib_dlsearch_path_spec="/usr/lib${libsuff} /lib${libsuff}"
<gry2_> okay, give me a minute, I'll try to load the packages.ubuntu.com website to look up the terminal version in 12.04
<gry2_> priuon: It looks like you're on the latest sadly. If you want a later version, you have to upgrade. I might suggest that you try it under another OS user (such as guest session) and see if the issue persists there.
<mark06> i336_: what's wrong there
<i336_> mark06: I'd bet a few cents that ${libsuff} is being subtituted with an actual file
<i336_> mark06: or something similar in one of the other instances in the file
<mark06> i336_: doesn't the !<arch> part look like some sort of config line?
<i336_> mark06: head -n 2 <any .deb you like>
<i336_> mark06: that's the .deb file format, AND the format produced by the historical `ar' archiver
<mark06> i336_: good, I see an ELF there so it contains an executable, I guess... I'd just grep for 1402823441 and find where the file is located... then track it down form there in configure
<i336_> mark06: I see...
<Tii> why 1402823441 ?
<Tii> oh ... forget about it xD
<i336_> Tii: to find the file data being included for w/e bizarre reason
<Tii> mark06, i336_  nothing found
<i336_> Tii: you ran something along the lines of "grep 1402823441 -r *" ?
<Tii> What mark06 posted earlier
<Tii> for /usr/lib*
<i336_> oh
 * i336_ boggles
<Tii> it outputs two error lines - no such file for /usr/lib/ispell/default.aff and (same directory) default.hash
<Tii> Maybe I just go over each line containing sys_lib_dlsearch_path_spec in configure and echo any use variable in a file :D
<Tii> BUT
<Tii> I just ran grep -rn 1402823441 /usr and got
<Tii> Binary file /usr/local/lib/libltdl.a matches
<mark06> hey, I got the file open!
<gry2_> Where can I see the data "popularity-contest" package sent?
<Sunstream_> okay question
<mark06> hmm no nevermind
<Sunstream_> i want to disable visual effects in 14.04  how do i do this
<mark06> Tii: how about grep -rn 1402823441  /etc ... sorry I think that's rather a config file
<i336_> mark06: .a files are static libraries packed with `ar'
<i336_> mark06: I forgot... I just discovered that the other day
<i336_> mark06: you toss them at gcc and they get statically linked into your binary
<i336_> mark06: think the static equivalent of .so
<i336_> mark06: (different file format, but practically speaking, yeah)
<mark06> i336_: so the number is part of the file?
<Tii> no results on /etc, only grep: /etc/vz/dev/vzlink: Operation not permitted grep: /etc/blkid.tab: No such file or directory
<mark06> and it doesn't start with !<arch>?
<i336_> mark06: I would think so
<i336_> mark06: "!<arch>" = file produced by `ar'; ar files = used for .deb archives and static libraries
<cedric__> i've asked if somebody gone to fb site because it was crashed during sevral minutes today
<i336_> Tii, mark06: so, not a .deb file; a library something's trying to link in
<mrdigital> clear
<i336_> Tii, mark06: this is my Grand Theory(TM): something's said "and all the libraries in this directory" using syntax such as "$DIR*". Somehow DIR has resolved to a single filename, so $DIR* matches that single file, not the directory, including the file in the libtool script
<i336_> Tii, mark06: vague and crazy, but that's the farthest I can go...
<Tii> mark06, i336_, But isn't /usr/local/lib/libltdl.a our file?
<i336_> Tii: yes, that's the single file referenced
<Tii> mark06, i336_ just for understanding...
<Tii> oka
<Tii> y
<i336_> I mean, it could be something completely different, but you now have something very concrete to poke the ubuntu bugtracker with
<i336_> [ some point in the future on the ubuntu bugtracker: ] "ohi, I haz the contents of /usr/local/lib/libltdl.a in my libtool script!" -> "O.o?!?! *dozens of people inspect bug report out of pure curiosity"
<i336_> :P
<robotdevil> omg alurus is just like SIW
<mark06> got it!
<i336_> mark06: ?!?!?
<robotdevil> ailurus*
<mark06> hmm no nevermind again haha
<priuon> what email client will never display "Display Names" in a column or offer the solumns that do so?
<i336_> ah.
<i336_> priuon: what do you mean?
<priuon> i336_, all emailclients i installed so far will either only or always display "Display Names" associated to an emailaddress.
<i336_> oh.. I see, a contacts thing
<priuon> i336_, i don't want any contact management capabilities at all
<i336_> wow, that's a hard one
<priuon> evolution seemed okay. But it doesn't offer the columns i need
<Tii> mark06, i336_: So what's next? What can I do?
<gry2_> priuon: Hi. I think this column is a part of protocol, and you can make these display names empty anyway.
<priuon> gry2_, how do i clear them?
<gry2_> priuon: Have you tried Thunderbird? And are these columns in address book or where specifically?
<i336_> Tii: you actually have something concrete: /usr/local/lib/libltdl.a has wound up in your libtool script. You can report that to the Ubuntu and PHP bugtrackers, and probably get a helpful result.
<gry2_> priuon: In existing messages you received, you can't clear it, if the sender included his/her name in the FROM field.
<priuon> gry2_, these columns show in the inbox and folders
<gry2_> priuon: So you'd like to not see sender column at all? Or would you like to still see it, but only see his/her email?
<i336_> Tii: although I'd probably just send to the Ubuntu bugtracker.
<priuon> gry2_, yeah well i don't mind seeing email context when i open them
<priuon> but i don't want to see any content in the list
<i336_> Tii: one completely different approach would be to... simply download a different version of PHP. like, a version earlier or something.
<gry2_> priuon: In Thunderbird you can switch off any columns using a button at right top of the list view.
<Tii> i336_, already tried that.. same problem
<priuon> most of all don't i want the app to do anything with the data received
<i336_> Tii: hm :/
<Tii> i336_, or at least a related one
<i336_> Tii: ??
<Tii> i336_, I'm not sure, if it was the same error... But I think so
<i336_> interesting
<gry2_> priuon: I think Thunderbird downloads the "headers" by default (the message subject, from, to fields) but does not download any content.
<priuon> gry2_, thunderbird still does not offer the columns i need by default and worst not optional behaviour is having custom view for each folder (as evolution does have as well apparently)
<gry2_> priuon: I see. What columns you need by default?
<i336_> priuon: try opera mail, included with old versions of opera for linux
<priuon> gry2_, well the downloading is not that much of an issue.
<i336_> priuon: protip: ftp.opera.com :P
<priuon> gry2_, sender and recipients.
<priuon> gry2_, but co derived formats
<i336_> as a bonus, it doubles as a superfast browser that can sortakinda render today's websites :P
<i336_> (presto is very old now though)
<mark06> Tii: sorry I was trying to open the file, do you program?
<i336_> mark06: likely in PHP :P
<lavine> superfast i think is FF :P
<priuon> gry2_, i want to see the adresses used in the header. nothing else
<Tii> mark06, yep, various c-like languages
<i336_> lavine: true, I think firefox is noticeably faster than chrome here
<i336_> Tii: \o/
<gry2_> priuon: No subject? Only the sender and receiver e-mail (without display name)?
<priuon> gry2_, sure subject as well ;)
<lavine> it's true..! You see chrome 26 have many bug..special is shockwaves
<gry2_> I see.
<i336_> lavine: ha
<priuon> gry2_, but this is almost always present as far as i can tell
<i336_> lavine: you mean flash? :P
<lavine> some people tell FF is slowly..if you optimaze it..it' will running fast better than any browser
<gry2_> priuon: I think Thunderbird shows both of these by default (sender and receiver) but display names thing is something you can clear after you added these folks to address book (at best!) since if you look at message raw source, their display name sits in there. I'll see if it's configurable though.
<i336_> lavine: agreed
<lavine> yup..i using backbox and have many bug before i'm fixed
<i336_> mmm
<priuon> gry2_, i don't want to keep any contacts
<lavine> I'm from Vietnamese ..! Hello all :D
<gry2_> priuon: OK.
<i336_> lavine: .au here :P
<mark06> Tii: ok then the answer is on the configure file... you have at least one file which is probably in that junk... next  step to me would be see all pieces in configure related to '/usr/local/lib' and 'libltdl'
<lavine> welcome ;)
<i336_> ^^
<Tii> mark06, yeah I'm already onto it...
<lavine> so fun to join room to helped many people
<priuon> gry2_, but might think about doing so. But i really don't want to see display names in the folder view (that is supposed to be global)
<i336_> agreed
<usrb1n> Hello everybody. I tried to configure postfix and I guess I've did that. I can see the mail in each user home directory on the following path: /home/user/Maildir/new  as a long filename (including date,some string, the hostname) but I can't get it from mail and I also don't get any notification when I get the mail
<mark06> Tii: also, can you paste /usr/local/lib/libltdl.a? paste it as text anyway
<usrb1n> So the mail commands returns No mail for user
<usrb1n> But the mail goes directly to /home/user/Maildir/new
<usrb1n> Nothing in /var/mail or /var/spool/mail
<priuon> gry2_, well i already tried everything the thunderbird gui offers but could not configure it correctly. there is an addon for the columns i need. But having to configure any folder seperately is just to much work
<Tii> mark06, not sure how I should do that xD if i echo the file my console is doing strange things...
<mark06> i336_: australian ? hi dude... I was for australia in their world cup matches
<i336_> priuon: to confirm, you just want to see email addresses, no email text, and no username?
<priuon> gry2_, (doing the apply foldersettings to folder xy is manually in that sense)
<i336_> mark06: oh cool :P
<priuon> i336_, yeah :)
<i336_> priuon: I see
<i336_> Tii: moment
<i336_> Tii: cat /usr/local/lib/libltdl.a | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<i336_> Tii: sprunge.us == commandline pipe-paste service \o/
<priuon> i336_, and i want to configure folder preferences globally. not seperately for every folder
<lavine> yeah..Worlcup ..so bad for spanish :v
<Tii> i336_, perfect, thank you
<priuon> foremost i'd like to remove separate configuration capabilities for folders totally
<mark06> i336_: I mean, against those they were playing with... :)
<Tii> mark06, i336_: So there it is: http://sprunge.us/CLNX
<lavine> last night i watched spain play..i think chile vs Laos :)))))
<OerHeks> priuon, you just typed more than you would need to configure your folders
<priuon> *i'd want" might suit this sentence better.
<cfhowlett> !ot|lavine please ... thanks
<ubottu> lavine please ... thanks: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<priuon> OerHeks. with some 100 folders i don't think you are right about it
<lavine> sorry all :P
<mark06> lavine: surprising the last champions are out in only two matches... I'm afraid of netherlands now :'-(
<lavine> worldcup this year i think so boring..not make fan feeling fun ;)
<lavine> Portugal have news..Ronaldo had big injured ;)
<cfhowlett> guys - please take off-topic discussions to the #off-topic channel.  thank you.
<Jeroen_Mathon> lavine this channel is for support not for general chatter
<DJones> lavine: This channel is Ubuntu support, please use #ubuntu-offtopic for non support chat
<usrb1n> Any idea why mailx is not reading the email but I can see them on /home/user/Maildir/new ?
<Jeroen_Mathon> usrb1n: Sorry can't help you with that one but i could do some research for you.
<mark06> Tii: hmm it has "/               1402823441  0     0     0       668       " but everything after that looks different from the junk piece
<usrb1n> I have tried to search a solution but didn;t found anything. The only think I think it could affect is postconf -e "home_mailbox = Maildir/"   maybe this has changed the default folder
<usrb1n> So mail isn't going anymor to //var/spool/mail and mailx has nothing to read
<Tii> mark06, Maybe because I copied the other line from an editor?!
<Tii> mark06, maybe it's just a display-thing
<MS4Life> fix my computer please.
<MS4Life> its broken...
<MS4Life> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F90Cw4l-8NY
<cfhowlett> !details|MS4Life nope
<ubottu> MS4Life nope: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<mark06> Tii: yopu edited the .a file?
<lavine> many spam
<Tii> mark06, no, but the variable assignment (including the suspicious file content) was copied from an editor... (cause i opened it)
<MS4Life> Mark shuttleworth tickles my balls
<MS4Life> why?
<MS4Life> im so fucking funny
<vifino> ...
<cfhowlett> !ops|MS4Life
<ubottu> MS4Life: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Tii> mark06, I would post it completely but it is very large...
<Tii> oh
<Tii> wait
<i336_> thanks ^^
<cfhowlett> DJones tyvm
<i336_> o.o
<mark06> Tii: ok man, I mean the 1402823441 is withing the assignment and if a file contains that, it would probably be the file getting inlined... but that .a file seems to have nothing more in common to the garbage than that piece....
<Tii> that means it is not the only file that gets included or it gets included more than once
<priuon> so do i really have to use thunderbird with all it's designflaws?
<cfhowlett> priuon obviously no.
<Tii> mark06, wait a moment, I'll try to post the whole libtool file...
<priuon> cfhowlett, every other app did either the same or was unusable
<lavine> -clear
<Tii> mark06, 25MB
<sl33k_> How do I search for a specific word in xml file?
<i336_> sl33k_: grep word file.xml
<i336_> sl33k_: try to more uniquely define the "word" or pattern
<Tii> mark06, i336_: two things
<i336_> priuon: I just checked and can tell you that opera mail does NOT have the features you're looking for :/
<Tii> mark06, i336_: I can't post it anywhere, cause it's too huge and secondly: The variable has multiple !<arch> in there
<i336_> hahahaha, the troll was too silly to change his IP before rejoining ^^
 * i336_ has a bash script to get himself a new IP address if he needs one
 * i336_ is also not a troll. :]
<priuon> anyways I must have an SMTP client
 * i336_ <3 ~/getnewip
<i336_> Tii: okay, post the output of this:  grep "!<arch>" /(whatever paths you like)
<mark06> i336_: I was able to link with that .a file on windows, not sure if it's just ok or just got ignored... the exe doesn't crash.....
<priuon> i336_, is opera mail available for ubuntu/xubuntu?
<i336_> Tii: err, hold it
<mark06> i336_: but ar is unable to open that .a file
<i336_> st
<i336_> woops
<i336_> Tii: grep '!<arch>' /(whatever paths you like)
<mark06> Tii: libtool file? paste the configure script instead
<i336_> Tii: bash will asplode with double-quotes
<i336_> priuon: yes, I can get you the link, but I just checked, and it has absolutely no options for the kind of thing you're looking for
<i336_> mark06: huh.
<mark06> Tii: try pasting up to the second <arch>... on question.... is that junk in the configure script itself or somewhere else? where?
<i336_> mark06:
<i336_> ar t /usr/lib/libltdl.a
<i336_> libltdl_libltdl_la-preopen.o
<i336_> (pretend there's a $ before 'ar t')
<i336_> and a few more lines
<priuon> i336_, thanks ;)
<Tii> mark06, this junk is in the libtool file, generated by the configure script
<priuon> i336_, well i won't use it then i guess
<i336_> priuon: ...I was kinda wondering what you meant there, yea :P
<Tii> and i just figured out there are 6 !<arch> in libtool
<i336_> Tii: [20:48:45] <i336_> Tii: grep '!<arch>' /(whatever paths you like)
<mark06> i336_: is that the one he pasted?
<Tii> two are the same number
<i336_> Tii: wait, hold it
<i336_> Tii: *this is the command I meant to say:*  grep '!<arch>' libtool
<i336_> Tii: paste the output of THAT ^^^^^^
<i336_> Tii: :D:D
<Tii> i336_, I thought so ;)
<mark06> Tii: the file is called 'libtool'?? odd
<i336_> heh lol
<i336_> mark06: part of autoconf
<faschel> im on a fresh in stall of gnome-ubuntu on a new computer build, but im not getting any sound
<faschel> atm, the sound is being run into the speakers via a display port
<Tii> i336_, i think this i not going to work, because all that shit is in ONE line... and grep works per line, right?
<i336_> Tii: oh, awesome... let's see now
<faschel> I've never had to debug a sound problem/.  can someone tell me where the logs would be for this sort of thing?
<Tii> i336_, if i output it, the console is playing crazy again, can't post it to sprunge, cause it takes too long
<Tii> anyway, i have the numbers of all !<arch> whatevs
<i336_> Tii: do you have a pastebin link to _some_ of the data inside libtool?
<i336_> Tii: ...or, skip grep, that's what we want then :D
<i336_> Tii: grep for those numbers in /usr or w/e :D
<arun_> hi guys , how would I run a bash command and a python script at once using bash script/.sh
<Tii> i336_, There is only the pastebin for the first lines, copied from an editor http://pastebin.com/28dZvfJg
<Tii> jep, I'll write the out..
<jrib> arun_: background the first command with "&".  Example: COMMAND1 & COMMAND2
<mark06> i336_: ok, my 'libtool' is a shell script... why would a configure script ever *generate* a 'libtool' file?
<WombleWasaCattha> hi, my ubuntu won't boot can anyone help me please? im talking to you from palm OS...
<i336_> mark06: because that's how autoconf works... it's a wonderful mess of "why/how on earth does that work" for about 300 different variants of UNIX :P
<mark06> Tii: can't you paste up to the second <arch>?
<histo> !details | WombleWasaCattha
<ubottu> WombleWasaCattha: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<i336_> WombleWasaCattha: PALM OS FTW, toss the computer out the window :D:DD:D
<histo> arun_: You want to call a bash script and python script from within the same bash script?
<WombleWasaCattha> eh? why is ikonia private messaging me porn links?
<mark06> i336_: I love the "auto" part... a whole chain of automation scripts to automate something else which was previously supposed to automate things.... configure, configure.am configure.in, configure.in.in etc :-(
<arun_> histo: yeah
<Tii> mark06, i336_ http://pastebin.com/zY0B1ErK This are all the numbers I found and the file that matches
<i336_> mark06: libtool is part of that
<Tii> These*
<i336_> Tii: awesome digging. you have even more to boggle the ubuntu bugtracker with. ^^
<i336_> Tii: really, you've practically nailed it for some guru who knows all about this stuff :P
<Tii> mark06, i336_ Comment on that: python3.4, sox and svn is selfcompiled...
<i336_> Tii: I personally am just chasing my tail here
<i336_> Tii: ...ooh.
<mark06> Tii: please paste a comlete <arch> segment... up to the next <arch>, I mean
<Tii> i336_, thought so too :/
<WombleWasaCattha> Is Ikonia a bot, he keeps private messaging me porn links :(
<i336_> mark06: that would be binary data
<OerHeks> WombleWasaCattha, knowing ikonia he is not, make a screenshot and join #ubuntu-ops please
<i336_> WombleWasaCattha: yes, he would be
<arun_> histo:  I need the both sh and py thing be runnning OR need to run 2 python using a single py
<i336_> !ops|Ikonia
<ubottu> Ikonia: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<i336_> ^ ops: see what WombleWasaCattha said
<histo> arun_: okay either way is rather easy so I don't understand the question
<i336_> wait, that's a network issue
<mark06> i336_: I love these stupid tools and how they make we believe we are dumb.... but dumb are their authors making us waste our time with stupid bugs like this one....
 * i336_ just learned where the windows ding came from: a glass bowl just got PINGed in the kitchen, and I briefly thought there was a windows box with amazing speakers in there for a minute
<i336_> !!!
<i336_> mark06: yeah ._.
<mark06> i336_: I wanna try opening it with ar or 7-zip.... because from the number we can't guess what file it is.... it doesn't make sense cause only that number is part of the .a file, not the rest, *why*
<i336_> mark06: because that defines the size.
<histo> Arbition: something like bash bashscriptname   and python pythonscriptname
<histo> arun_: ^^
<histo> s
<mark06> i336_: but if we suspect each <arch> is a .a file, then whole segment should match the .a file
<i336_> wha... wow, I so totally didn't see that WombleWasaCattha was the troll... wow
<arun_> histo: and or & ??
<i336_> mark06: hmm... yeah... *confuzled majorly*
<i336_> unfortunately - and I've been unimpressed for a bit about this, wanted to figure this out :P - I have to go [out]
 * i336_ bbl-ish (>.>) :P
<histo> arun_: What is the ultimate goal?
<Sunstream> system locks up
<arun_> histo: I have a python script and I need to run that python script as well as give a notification using zenity
<Tii> mark06, i336_: So this is from libtool: The beginning of the variable assignment up to the second !<arch> that comes up (not including)
<Tii> http://sprunge.us/TFYQ
<arun_> at once
<histo> arun_: python scriptname  next line give notification to zenity
<arun_> histo: didn't work
<histo> arun_: pastebin your script
<arun_> histo: ok
<jrib> arun_: note i suggested you use "&" earlier
<histo> arun_: do you have any experience with bash?
<arun_> jrib: did that too
<arun_> histo: yeah
<jrib> arun_: this does what you asked
<Tii> mark06, here again without that assignment: http://sprunge.us/KVJC
<Tii> mark06, So it should be only the ar file
<Tii> theoratically
<priuon> how is the tab pane in thunderbird removed? I don't want to use ti
<priuon> *it
<Guest25683> my enter button stopped working...any ideas?
<mark06> Tii: my ar couldn't open it....
<priuon> and disable configurability of folders ....
<mark06> Tii: paste whole configure script... did the configure came with the source code tarball or was it generated ?
<Tii> mark06, configure came with php-5.4.29
<jrib> Guest25683: verify it's not a hardware issue?
<histo> !paste | arun_
<ubottu> arun_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gdm85> hi guys. I have this segfault in a dev box: https://gist.github.com/gdm85/85953da51c0877e682cb
<gdm85> has anybody experienced other segfaults with svn?
<Guest25683> its not...i ran scandisk c: under windows 3.1 and it still didnt fix...so i installed linux and then it got worse, it asked me to press the any key
<ActionParsnip> gdm85: are there anhy bugs reported?
<gdm85> ActionParsnip: nope. could it be possible that it's due to libc6 recently upgraded but system not rebooted yet?
<ActionParsnip> gdm85: possibly, give it a try is all I can say
<Tii> mark06, here you have it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7668502/
<arun_> guys http://dpaste.com/1J1SJWC
<Tii> mark06, brb
<arun_> histo: ^^
<arun_> I need to run that python script and leave a notification
<histo> arun_: No the script that calls that
<Tii> mark06, re
<arun_> bash /home/arun/Desktop/refresh.sh & python /home/arun/Desktop/refresh.py
<histo> arun_: pastebin the refresh.sh please
<mark06> Tii: still loading
<raj> that's really sad, I didn't ubuntu one was being discontinued
<arun_> ok
<Tii> mark06, yeah, it's huge... ^^
<arun_> #!/bin/bash
<arun_> zenity --notification --text="hello"
<arun_> sorry
<ActionParsnip> arun_: you have added the headers to both scripts, so you can run:   /home/arun/Desktop/refresh.sh && /home/arun/Desktop/refresh.py
<ActionParsnip> arun_: if you mark the files as executable
<Sunstream> i wish i could turn off the desktop eggecta
<Sunstream> effects
<histo> arun_: after teh zenity line add python /home/aurnd/Desktop/refresh.py
<ActionParsnip> arun_: you don't even need the file extension, they do nothing at all
<arun_> ActionParsnip: yeah they are
<ActionParsnip> arun_: then you can run them as I gave, the interpretter is set in the files, thats what that top line does :)
<arun_> guys didn't work
<arun_> the zenity works but not the python
<arun_> guys, is it possible to create python script to run that script as function and zenity as function and make refresh work and then zenity work ?
<Ryan6578> Hey. Having a problem installing ubuntu. Trying to install it on a laptop that has Windows previously installed on it. I mounted the .iso for Ubuntu to a 2GB flash drive, and booted from the flash drive and all I saw is a purple screen with a pixelated image at the bottom, and now it's just been sitting at a black screen with a blinking cursor for like 10 minutes.
<histo> arun_: pastebin the script that doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> arun_: have you asked in #pyton too
<mark06> Tii: did you check buid log? there should be a config.log at the tree top... paste that too please...
<priuon> how do i install old versions?
<ActionParsnip> Ryan6578: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<Ryan6578> ActionParsnip: I don't think so. What do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> Ryan6578: I'm guessing by "mounted" you mean that you used unetbootin or similar to put the data from the ISO to the USB....
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | Ryan6578
<ubottu> Ryan6578: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Ryan6578> ActionParsnip: Yeah.
<ActionParsnip> Ryan6578: you presently do not know for sure that the data you downloaded is complete or error free
<priuon> i want something like thunderbird 1.0.1 ^^
<Tii> mark06, moment
<ActionParsnip> priuon: claws-mail ;)
<Ryan6578> I downloaded the file directly from the Ubuntu.com site not to long ago though.
<ActionParsnip> Ryan6578: doesnt matter where it is from
<priuon> ActionParsnip, it did not do what i want either
<ActionParsnip> Ryan6578: that is not what you are testing. The internet is one of the most unreliable networks and data can get mangled in transit
<ActionParsnip> Ryan6578: TCP does a decent job of dropping and re-requesting data but it is not perfect
<arunpyasi> guys, I have merged that script and bash command and got this thing out http://dpaste.com/2AXY6NZ
<Ryan6578> ActionParsnip: Okay. I'm going to check that now. I'll let you know what the results are.
<ActionParsnip> Ryan6578: you could get the ISO from the dodgeyest warez site owned by the Nazi's and as long as it passed MD5 check then it is fine
<Ryan6578> xD
<ActionParsnip> Ryan6578: so "I got it from Ubuntu.com" doesnt mean anythin g at all, if the data is bad, it won't work
<varikonniemi> is system-monitor supposed to only know about programs started before it self was strated?
<Tii> mark06, maybe i should upload it as a file, it's 25mb large (i assume the variable content is in there too)
<varikonniemi> i just spent 5 minutes very puzzled before i realized that maybr restarting the monitor would find what i was missing, and sure enough it did.
<histo> arunpyasi: are you serious?
<mark06> Tii: I've just downloaded php... line 110445 looks suspicious to me... note the \\\, same as in the garbage
<Ryan6578> ActionParsnip: The MD5 checksums are identical - http://gyazo.com/9694cc8774928a38768e9eabeb1f2d43
<sgfuy> i am trying to change my username in C:\Users , it seems quite complicated , i found this tuto "http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/147545-user-profile-folder-change-user-account-folder-name.html " , have anyone tryied it before , IS it safe ????
<arunpyasi> histo: yeah , why not
<arunpyasi> but doesn't work
<arunpyasi> how would I run that both the shits
<sgfuy> ??
<histo> arunpyasi: We've all told you but you've ignored us.
<mark06> Tii: ok then paste result of grep -rni -C 100 err config.log
<ActionParsnip> Ryan6578: ok, please use that for ISOs in future, saves a lot of time :)
<ActionParsnip> Ryan6578: what GPU arer you using?
<Sunstream> so no one knows.....
<Ryan6578> ActionParsnip: It's on-board graphics. I don't have a GFX card for that laptop.
<OerHeks> sgfuy, we cannot tell, as it is an windows issue, join ##windows for that
<ActionParsnip> Sunstream: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> Ryan6578: every system has a gpu
<Tii> mark06, I assume the huge lib files are in the context, then
<ActionParsnip> Ryan6578: just because it is onboard does not mean it doesnt have a video chip, the physical connectivity is irrelevant
<Ryan6578> ActionParsnip: Let me boot into windows and I'll let you know.
<arunpyasi> histo: sorry but there may be my internet failure thing atm
<ActionParsnip> Ryan6578: use device manager in Windows, what does it sahy the video chip is?
<Sunstream> i cant do that right now i am trying to install wine
<arunpyasi> histo: what was the suggestion ??
<ActionParsnip> Ryan6578: if a system does not have a video chip it will not POST
<ActionParsnip> Sunstream: sure you can, run another terminal....or even another tab in the same terminal
<ActionParsnip> Sunstream: did you seriously think you can have only one terminal open at a time?
<ActionParsnip> Sunstream: dude at work I have about 12 with about 16 tabs apiece....
<Sunstream> the issue is my gpu sucks
<ActionParsnip> Sunstream: press CTRL + ALT + T and you will get a new terminal, run:  'cat /etc/issue'   what is the output?
<mark06> Tii: found line 113197 suspicious too
<ActionParsnip> Sunstream: its a single line so no need to pastebin
<Ryan6578> ActionParsnip: Mobile Intel 4 Series Express Chipset Family.
<mark06> Tii: I don't what -C will tell
<ActionParsnip> Ryan6578: that is your GPU, the fact it is not on a separate video card is of zero consequence to any OS
<ActionParsnip> Ryan6578: try the boot option 'nomodeset', it can help with Intel GPUs
<Tii> mark06, http://dl.stevie-ray.me/config.log here you go, but it takes forever
<Ryan6578> ActionParsnip: How would I do that?
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | Ryan6578
<ubottu> Ryan6578: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Sunstream> says Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> Sunstream: cool huh, 2 terminals.....imagine
<ActionParsnip> Sunstream: you could try gnome-shell, xfce4 or lxde instead of the default Unity shell + Compiz (Compiz gives the effects and uses the GPU to make them)
<Sunstream> i suppose. but all i want to do is turn off the fade in out effects
<ActionParsnip> Sunstream: if you use a non-compoziting session, it will give a smoother desktop experience and labour your system less
<ActionParsnip> Sunstream: you can use ubuntu-tweak for that (might be unity-tweak)
<ActionParsnip> Sunstream: or if they dont do it, compizconfig-settings-manager is in the repos, but may cause issues
<Sunstream> of which i cannot find said options
<ActionParsnip> Sunstream: under ccsm?
<ActionParsnip> Sunstream: search on the main page of ccsm for the: close effect (i think its that)
 * ActionParsnip hates compiz
<gomaaz> hi
<raj> openbox ftw
<ActionParsnip> raj: +1 :)
<abhie2e> which one of these is more compatible with ubuntu http://www.amazon.in/HP-15-d103TX-15-6-inch-Laptop-Sparklingblack/dp/B00KG6202Y?tag=googinhydr18418-21 or http://laptop.toshiba-india.com/product/SatelliteC50-AI2012
<Sunstream> ccsm?
<ActionParsnip> Sunstream: yes, i thought you couldnt find the setting
<jdo_dk> I have extended a disc in vmware, but how do i get the extra disc "into" my partition in ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> Sunstream: there is a settings tool, its not installed by default. I assumed you had installed it and tried to find it
<Sunstream> i dont know what to look under in unity tweak to
<ActionParsnip> jdo_dk: you will need to unmount the partition and you can then use gparted to grow the partition
<Sunstream> nope
<jdo_dk> ActionParsnip: Will try, thansk
<jdo_dk> thanks even
<ActionParsnip> jdo_dk: if you have grown the system partition you will need to down the system and use gparted in the ubuntu liveCD desktop
<ActionParsnip> Sunstream: install compizconfig-settings-manager and try that
<Sunstream> so what do i  need to installl?
<ActionParsnip> jdo_dk: there is also a gparted liveCD which boots a bit quicker, but if you have the ubuntu CD (or ISO on your datastore) you may as well use taht
<jdo_dk> ActionPArsnip: is gparted gui program ? I'm on a ubuntu server ?
<ActionParsnip> jdo_dk: yes gparted is GUI, but you can boot to GUI liveCDs
<Ryan6578> ActionParsnip: Okay, so at the splash screen, I pushed F6 to set the kernal options, and it just freezes at the purple splash screen.
<abhie2e__> which one of these is more compatible with ubuntu http://www.amazon.in/HP-15-d103TX-15-6-inch-Laptop-Sparklingblack/dp/B00KG6202Y?tag=googinhydr18418-21 or http://laptop.toshiba-india.com/product/SatelliteC50-AI2012
<Ryan6578> ActionParsnip: I had also downloaded DBAN in order to wipe my drive, and pushing any buttons to start it freezes DBAN as well.
<ActionParsnip> jdo_dk: there is a CLI way, but I dont like it. you delete the partition then make new with the new space and run a command against it
<Sunstream> so why do these operating system makers enable these things by default? to make things prettier?
<blinky_ghost>  /j #openstack-neutron
<Sunstream> ... why do they want this stuff on by default?
<faschel> are there any distros that dont make any changes to ubuntu other than the included repos?
<Ben64> faschel: your question makes no sense
<Sunstream> action, turned off animations and fade thanks. but mau i ask whats your theory to why  these are on by defaulr?
<mark06> Tii: ok, my guess is that line 110445/113/523 (duplicated no idea why) fails because line 109560/113197 (note) fails first. That's awk but I don't really know awk... so no idea what it's doing...
<mark06> Tii: either way you either found a bug or are missing something...  you may find more specialized help wherever php devs are around
<Tii> mark06, hm... okay
<robotdevil> cant I defrag a usb device (ext hdd) from a windows install in vbox?
<bekks> robotdevil: you can.
<robotdevil> Im in vboxers.
<robotdevil> and guest additions installed
<bekks> you need the extension pack for usb2 access.
<Tii> mark06, thank you for your help :)
<mark06> Tii: I mean, normally editing the configure file (the awk line) would not be the solution.... I'd maybe /join #awk as ask what that line means and how that could lead to an error like yours... then lucky find out "what went wrong" and think about the best fix (either a bug report or some change in your procedure).... sorry for not helping more.... these errors are as stupid as who wrote their software you know....
<mark06> s/(note)//
<robotdevil> bekks: ahh thanks repo or orc site?
<bekks> robotdevil: official website, for both the vbox install and the extension pack.
<usrb1n> Is it possible to read the mail from a specified address? I will have a report sent my email and I need built a script to identify when a mail comes from a specified sender and then extract the zip file attached
<Tii> mark06, you were a huge help anyway!
<Tii> mark06, so thank you
<robotdevil> bekks: is the one in the repos neutered?
<usrb1n> I have tried to use only "mail" command
<histo> robotdevil: guest additions has to be installed
<bekks> histo: wrong.
<Tii> i336_, and thank you again ;) for further helping out :)
<histo> bekks: no not wrong
<bekks> histo: the guest additions are irrelevant for USB access.
<histo> bekks: you need the extension and guest additions
<bekks> histo: you dont need the guest additions at all.
<mark06> no, good luck man :)
<mark06> *np
<histo> robotdevil: you add a filter for the usb device and it will be available to the vm
<Tii> mark06, regarding the line numbers, what do you mean with /113/523 ?
<bekks> histo: https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch03.html#settings-usb second note section.
<robotdevil> histo: I know where the setting is but I dont know what setting a filter does
<bekks> robotdevil: A filter automatically passes through the filtered device to the vm.
<robotdevil> I see
<robotdevil> its for automagical
<bekks> Which isnt needed, actually, since the USB device can be passed through manually.
<robotdevil> thanks :-)
<robotdevil> thought the additions and extension pack were same thing lol
<mark06> Tii: typo, sorry, it's 113523
<mark06> Tii: those two pairs are of duplicated lines.... there's a big part in that file that's duplicated, no idea why
<Sunstream> thank you for the help all
<Tii> mark06, ah okay, now it makes sense :)
<abhie2e> how to install chkconfig in ubuntu?
<Natas> OK..so I'm having problems starting Ubuntu in GUI mode. How do I log in to the same user account in the command line mode? I don't have very many files on the Ubuntu partition, and instead of screwing around with repairing the graphics drivers, I
<Natas> O
<Natas> I'd rather re-install Ubuntu.
<Natas> I only want to copy paste whatever small files are there onto a USB stick... but my home folder's encrypted, and I'm not able to access the files from a LiveUSB session.
<NewUser> Hello
<NewUser> i got into a weird problem
<arunpyasi> where can I get the gtk's notification command ?
<NewUser> when i copy files to my external hdd they are fine.. but if i connect the harddisk to TV then the files are not shown
<NewUser> werid
<histo> arunpyasi: zenity?
<arunpyasi> histo: other?
<histo> NewUser: what file system ?
<abhie2e> how to install chkconfig in ubuntu?
<NewUser> NTFS
<NewUser> NTFS histo
<histo> NewUser: your tv understands ntfs?
<NewUser> yes it does
<NewUser> bcoz its playing other files.(videos and stuff)
<raj> maybe it can't display the filetypes you've put on there
<histo> NewUser: ls -l on the directory of the drive
<histo> check your perms
<histo> NewUser: and file type differences
<Lorcatar> Which java compiler should I use with ubuntu gjc or default java?
<NewUser> drwx histo
<NewUser> histo btw folders are viewable but not the files!
<histo> NewUser: type file somemove   compaired to file moviethatworks
<histo> NewUser: How'd you get the 'other files' on there that work?
<NewUser> using windows 7
<NewUser> i mean i copied usign using win 7
<histo> NewUser: Are you sure, these new files are in a codec that the tv understands and can play?
<NewUser> yes
<NewUser> mp3
<NewUser> let me see.. i have other drive with fat format
<NewUser> i will check with that
<arunpyasi> Thanks guys , at last I made them work together
<arunpyasi> !!! cheers
<NewUser> histo its the filesystem problem
<NewUser> histo if i copy the same folder into fat drive. its playing the file if ntfs drive then its not playing
<NewUser> any fix for that?
<Tii> mark06, i336_: I just looked into that /etc/ld.so.conf and there was some /usr/local/lib/*
<Tii> I think that is exactly the problem... * not *.conf or something
<mechanist> hello, I need to hire a good programmer. in which channel I could search? I pay well
<sveta> mechanist, hi. In what field or technology?
<i336_> Tii: amazing timing, I just got back from being out o.o
<Tii> i336_, I knew that ;P
<i336_> haha
<i336_> Tii: as in, I sat down like 2.5 mins ago lol
<mechanist> editing of particular binary files (in specific unreal PSK files)
<MarioMey> Hi, there. Anybody knows xkbset command? I was testing some stuff with that command... and now, every time I boot, my keypad acts as a mouse. To deactivate it, I have to do "xkbset -m"... but I don't want to do it every day... I want to deactivate it completly.
<iptable> 3 mins now
<mechanist> feel free to query me
<iptable> MarioMey, either 1. uninstall xkbset or 2. edit and empty the .xkb* file in your home dir (ls -a ~ to find it)
<mechanist> sveta: do you know a channel in which I can ask?
<flux242> anybody here who're using remmina nx plugin? I can't seem to find a solution to make it connect to a nx server. I get authentication error
<sveta> mechanist, I see. Don't know programming channel about this specific field. Try ##programming possibly.
<ikonia> there are bugs with NX between version compatbility,
<mechanist> ok thank you
<ikonia> make sure your versions match the server
<i336_> MarioMey: quick google of some terms I related this to -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1262845
<MarioMey> iptable: I don't have that file... so, I'll remove it.
<i336_> mechanist: you might also ask in #blender-related files (if I'm on the same canvas here)
<i336_> mechanist: err, s/files/channels/ lol
<sveta> mechanist, elance.com and odesk.com are somewhat popular for this kind of thing. But if you want to do something locally, it may make sense to find a local group in this field.
<MarioMey> iptable: I remove... but the keypad is still as a mouse. I tried to kill it... but there's no xkbset in memory... may it have another name?
<iptable> MarioMey, yes. that will resolve the issue. xkbset has got some (ehm) defaults
<iptable> MarioMey, no. although, you might want to reboot the machine for the sake of knowing. if that doesn't help, then you ahve changed maps permanently.
<mechanist> sveta: interesting
<MarioMey> iptable: Maybe I did it... I will reboot and we'll check it.
<histo> NewUser: yeah use fat instead of ntfs
<MarioMey> I was trying to emulate some keys with the mouse wheel...
<MarioMey> iptable: Because the wheel didn't work in a particular program.
<MarioMey> But I don't know what I did...
<iptable> NewUser, most TVs and other embed devices only do fat (fat16/32)
<flux242> ikonia: well I didn't wan't to install the official package because I only need nx client. damn
<iptable> MarioMey, well, step one would be to know what you were doing and what you ahve run...
<NewUser> iptable maybe not mine.. bcoz i have videos on my ntfs drive and they get played flawlessly :)
<NewUser> so its kinda of ubuntu ntfs file format problem
<iptable> NewUser, not really. My "share with anyone" drivves are all NTFS and no one ever complained
<iptable> NewUser, it's your TV vs ubuntu problem ;)
<histo> NewUser: something else is going on.
<histo> NewUser: calculate a hash of a file on your ntfs drive compaired to the hash of the file on your fat drive
<flux242> well, tell me what remote desktop software are you using?
<histo> NewUser: also it could be file naming or directory structure there are so many variables.
<rex> hello
<rex> Anybody know how to get list of all the threads running in system ?
<histo> rex: ps aux
<flux242> i tried forwarding x session but it doesn't forward sound well. I tried remmina-rdp but it requires the xrdp and a vnc server to be installed
<flux242> xrdpd
<David1> hi
<rex> @flux242 Thanks
<flux242> rex: it's not for you
<flux242> so, nobody're using remote desktops? hm...
<NewUser> histo the compared the hash of same file in both fat and ntfs both are same
<mark06> Tii: I had looked at mine but didn't see any special....  * not *.conf?
<robotdevil> still cant access the usb hdd from vbox to defrag
<histo> NewUser: filename and directory structure different?
<IamTrying> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7668828/ - Why its not getting connected via SSH?
<robotdevil> still cant access the ntfs usb hdd from vbox to defrag
<NewUser> everything is same
<histo> robotdevil: is this a thumb drive?
<histo> NewUser: permissions?
<robotdevil> histo: no
<robotdevil> ntfs
<histo> robotdevil: what does ntfs have to do with anything
<David_> Can someone help me out with the grep function in the command line?
<robotdevil> persmission
<histo> robotdevil: did you create a filter?
<NewUser> i checked every possible option.. create a new directory in external hdd and copying folders into the new directory and just directory copyin the folders i want into drive.. nothin works in ntfs drive.. and everything works in fat driver
<robotdevil> histo: yep
<histo> NewUser: Your tv probably doesn't understand ntfs
<histo> NewUser: or is buggy with it
<David_> Who's the command line wizzard here?
<histo> robotdevil: does the guest see that a usb device is plugged in?
<robotdevil> yep
<NewUser> hmm..  it is playing HD videos from ntfs drive
<NewUser> what i can say
<histo> robotdevil: so what happens when you try to defrag?
<histo> NewUser: contact your tv manuafacturer
<robotdevil> no guest doesnt see it sorry
<David_> Anyone capable of helping me out with the grep function?
<histo> NewUser: it has nothing to do with ubuntu. I'm sure they are running linux on their tv but most likely it isn't ubuntu.
<robotdevil> should be under my computer right?
<iptable> David_, probably, if you actually ask the question
<histo> NewUser: something is different between the two besides the filesystem if what you are saying that other files are working.
<histo> David_: just ask
<NewUser> hmm.. so is there anyway to convert ntfs to fat without losing the data?
<histo> NewUser: no
<iptable> NewUser, there are different versions and version supports for NTFS for all windows and linux
<David_> I have textfile containing x-lines, of which some of them end with ", THE" I would like to create another file containing all the lines ending with ", THE"
<iptable> NewUser, e.g. windows xp will not work with windows 8 NTFS unless XP is SP3.
<David_> I think the grep function is what I need
<iptable> NewUser, could be that, who knows.
<iptable> NewUser, format to NTFS using LINUX and use then.
<histo> NewUser: you'd have to copy the data out format the drive then copy the data back
<NewUser> hmm..
<histo> robotdevil: is there data present on the usb drive?
<iptable> David_, cat FILE |grep -P ', THE$' > NEWFILE
<David_> thanks iptable, I'll try!
<histo> robotdevil: make sure the drive is unmounted on the host. create the filter and boot the guest
<robotdevil> it is
<robotdevil> automatically
<histo> iptable: why cat to grep ?
<iptable> histo, good point. I was thinking logarhytmically, sorry.
<robotdevil> hey hey, reinstall driver
<iptable> David_, here, making it simplier: grep -P ', THE$' FILE > NEWFILE
<histo> David_: grep ', THE' somefile > newfile
<iptable> histo, that won't grep ", THE" at the end of line, but anywhere. hence the -P and the $
<robotdevil> thanks
<histo> iptable: yeah don't need the -p but yeah $
<robotdevil> wonder how long 3 TB  97 % full is going to take
<iptable> histo, depends on version of ubuntu and grep. some grep will auto-switch to egrep, while others won't. for safety, invoke pcre grep (grep -P)
<histo> iptable: isn't that perl though?
<iptable> robotdevil, depends on protocol, although "damn long" would be a good estimate
<iptable> histo, pcre regex
<histo> yeah perl regexp experiemtnal
<David_> @histo I tried it, but I end up with an empty file
<iptable> histo, Perl Compatible Regular Expressions (pcre) - -P
<MarioMey> iptable: I rebooted... and the keypad is a mouse again.
<iptable> David_, did you replace somefile and newfile with the file names?
<histo> iptable: direct invocation as egrep or fgrep is deprecated
<iptable> MarioMey, it's meant to be, right?
<MarioMey> No,.
<MarioMey> I want my keypad as a keypad.
<David_> iptable, yes I did
<iptable> histo, correct, -E and -P should be used to avoid issues with different grep versions ;)
<David_> I should add -E as well?
<iptable> David_, which command DID you run (since we given so many)?
<iptable> David_, and are you sure THE is at the end + is it a windows-formatted file?
<histo> iptable: what issues?
<David_> grep -P ', THE$' file > NEWFILE
<iptable> David_, I will guess it's a windows formatted file and THE is not at the end. Run histo's alternative then
<iptable> David_, grep ', THE' file > NEWFILE
<David_> There are several lines containing a ", THE" at the end of the line
<iptable> histo, I'm guessing you haven't been around grep for long ...
<foufou> #univ-avignon
<histo> iptable: this is the first i've heard of it not interpreting $ properly
<iptable> David_, did you download the file form somewhere?
<MarioMey> iptable: I said that I change permanently... how should I change again permanently?
<histo> iptable: and doesn't that have to do with the shell?
<iptable> histo, some grep versions auto-discover regex and swiith to (-E) or egrep automatically. others don't (in which case they will take $ very personally).
<iptable> histo, no, that's grep-specific
<MarioMey> Or... what program does the keypad as a mouse?
<David_> iptable, it worked!
<iptable> histo, we use '' (single quotes), hence everything in the grep belongs to grep
<David_> I forgot to specify my path
<iptable> oh
<iptable> David_, glad we could assist
<David_> I added ~/ before the filename and that did the job
<histo> iptable: try grep -G   $  it still works
<David_> thanks thanks thanks
<David_> :-)
<iptable> David_, well yes, you have to specify an existing file
<iptable> histo, on YOUR system it does, yes
<iptable> histo, I'm being generic out of experience. anyways.
<histo> iptable: That's what i'm asking on what system does it not?  I've never seen it
<histo> just curious so I know
<iptable> histo, on an LFS from 5 years ago. On ubuntu 8.04 it didn't and centos 4 it didn't. Also, on all BSD systems it doesn't.
<histo> k
<iptable> histo, hence I am being generic as I am used to people asking this on "whatever, it's meant to be ubuntu" and struggling. Best to be generic and never have a problem. Hence the scripts with grep normally container -P or -E
<iptable> histo, although, anytyhing is broken on BSD, including the way tar thinks :P
<david___1> ipnode, what command should I use to add the word "THE" as the first word of each line?
<histo> david___1: ^
<histo> david___1: to add or search?
<david___1> to add
<iptable> david___1, ok, now I see what you want
<MarioMey> iptable: I found it in dconf, org.gnome.desktop.a11y.keyboard - mousekeys_enable
<iptable> david___1, and the next question will be how to remove , THE form the end of the line
<histo> david___1: sed -e 's/^/THE/g' somefile
<MarioMey> But I don't know after rebooting...  Thanks for your time.
<david___1> let me try that! ;-)
<iptable> david___1, sed -e 's/^/THE /g' somefile (if you want the space after THE)
<iptable> david___1, to remove ", THE", sed -e 's/, THE//g' somefile
<histo> david___1: and if it works you can add -i to sed to do it inline
<david___1> Perfect
<david___1> It works
<david___1> I'm getting really excited about command line!
<histo> david___1: so if the output is what you like then sed -ie 's/^/THE /g' -e
<histo> 's/, THE//g'
<histo>  somefile
<histo> stupid enter key   Sorry
<histo> sed -ie 's/^/THE /g' -e 's/, THE//g' somefile
<david___1> truly amazing!
<david___1> Another raison to get studying comand line
<david___1> Thanks a bunch!
<histo> david___1: yeap save you a bunch of time hopefully
<david___1> what does the sed program do, actually?
<foufou> rse$hf!101
<david___1> ok, I'm reading man sed now! ;-)
<iptable> david___1, to do everything you want to in one command (for lines that end with , THE, remove , THE and put THE at the front), run this: cat a |sed -e 's/\(.*\), THE/THE \1/g'
<iptable> david___1, cat somefile |sed -e 's/\(.*\), THE/THE \1/g'
<iptable> david___1, that will do all your stuff in one command
<chillibite> i'm trying to use modem-manager-gui to manage my usb mobile modem that takes a cell phone sim card, it says "no devices found in system" though the modem works fine by just inserting it into a usb slot
<iptable> david___1, in short, find everything that has , THE at the end, memorise that everything except for the , THE and replace with what you memorised + THE at the front ;)
<david___1> iptable, I'm afraid that is a bit to complicated for me to comprehend at this moment, But I'm copying the function and hopefully Later I'll be able to understand it :-)
<iptable> david___1, will work on your file even if some lines don't container the word ", THE" at the end ;)
<chillibite> i need to use modem-manager-gui for SMS messages, to load data bundles, and to check my balance
<chillibite> for some reason my modem is showing up as an ethernet connection, not a usb mobile modem
<iptable> david___1, i.e. the whole procedure start to end, no need to grep, sed and sed again ;)
<chillibite> in the gui network manager
<chillibite> the software i'm trying to use is explained here "http://askubuntu.com/questions/380650/in-ubuntu-is-there-an-application-like-huawei-mobile-partner-for-broadband-co"
<chillibite> though it isn't working properly for me
<chillibite> not working at all actually
<david___1> thank you
<david___1> iptable!
<david___1> I wish I could come over and shouldertap you! ;-)
<david___1> I'm leaving now to do some selfstudy!! :-)
<iptable> david___1, uhm, no thanks. I only allow women to come over and touch me :P
<chillibite> why would a 'mobile broadband' connection show up as a wired ethernet connection?
<iptable> because you have wired your mobile to the PC
<chillibite> iptable: but it isn't ethernet
 * Omnipotent wonders if its worth upgrading to 14.04 from 12.04
<iptable> maybe your phone is presenting itself as a wired connection
<iptable> Omnipotent, yes, if you are using KVM, LXC or want latest kernels and goodies, definitely
<chillibite> iptable: it isnt a phone, it's a usb modem that takes a phone sim card
<Omnipotent> Wait there is an actual dude called iptable
<Omnipotent> :D
<iptable> Omnipotent, lol, yes. software is iptables though, so that's different :D
 * Omnipotent hands "s" to iptable 
<iptable> chillibite, so your usb modem is presenting itself as a wired ethernet connection? have you tried other online methods that don't involve network manager to pinpoint the issue?
<Omnipotent> There you go.
 * iptable is now known as siptable
<iptable> siptable
<iptable> I like that! Go PBX!
<chillibite> iptable: yes
<chillibite> tried every other piece of software available
<iptable> chillibite, and it's all showing as ethernet connection? in that case, your USB modem might be compatibly-with-windows-only-you-need-our-special-windows-shit-software
<chillibite> iptable: yes well seems like thats it becuase it works fine under windows, works fine under ubuntu as well, i just cant use it to load data and send text messages
<iptable> chillibite, well, then that would be the case. it's a limitation of the modem.
<chillibite> i guess then i need to plug it into my wifes windows box to load airtime, bundles or send messages etc. FUCK
<iptable> chillibite, or get a modem that works with linux. alternatively reverse engineer this one.
<chillibite> iptable: i'm in a remote mining town in rural zimbabwe, not sure how soon i can replace this modem
<chillibite> though i am getting a VSAT connection soon so....
<iptable> ugh, well, you could install and use windows on vritualbox with usb passthru when you want to send messages
<chillibite> iptable: plus this modem does work with gnu/linux just not for USSD codes and text messages
<IdleOne> iptable, chillibite: please lets stick to support and avoid bad language and/or off topic comments. Thank you :)
<mhare> Is there a way to check support lifetime for a given package selection?  Not for an individual package but for every package put together?
<iptable> IdleOne, offtopic?
<iptable> mhare, packages in main are supported as long as the ubuntu version is.
<DanielaDav> iptable: I'm Mario Mey
<DanielaDav> Something really strange happened in my computer
<DanielaDav> (now, I'm on my girlfriend's)
<DanielaDav> Suddenly... there's no keyboard input.
<chillibite> IdleOne: bad language, sorry, but nothing was off topic, my location was absolutely on topic
<DanielaDav> The keyboard doesn't work... THE ONBOARD KEYBOARD NEITHER
<DanielaDav> So, I can't write ANYTHING on my computer.
<DanielaDav> But, If I close the session, I can write the password.
<IdleOne> iptable, chillibite: I did say and/or
<IdleOne> :)
<chillibite> Yes sir!
<iptable> IdleOne, oh. that would not be to me ;)
<DanielaDav> iptable: So, there's no keys input... not from keyboard, not from onboard-keyboard.
<niko1990> Hello everyone
<iptable> DanielaDav, if you reboot?
<DanielaDav> iptable: Twice.
<jackw411> is there anybody about thats pretty savvy with upstart?
<iptable> DanielaDav, turn off, press all keys one after another, turn on. let's see if it's not sticky keys first
<DanielaDav> iptable: If I close session, I CAN write the password. It is a configuration stuff.
<DanielaDav> iptable: as INVITED, the keyboard DOES WORK.
<iptable> DanielaDav, can you create new user and see if problem is solved for another user account?
<DanielaDav> Uh... I don't know if I can create a user OUTSIDE administrator session...
<iptable> DanielaDav, I would still like to know if it's not some sticky key that after password prompt makes it not work. super key and a few other modifiers can have this effect.
<niko1990> is it possible to link a shell-Script into a folder so that i can run the script no matter in what folder i am? For example like "vncserver". I can type in ssh in every folder "vncserver" and it starts a vncserver. Is it possible to get that to work for my own shell script too, so that i don't have to navigate to the folder where it is storred all the time?
<iptable> DanielaDav, also, CTRL+ALT+F1 will take you to the shell. everything works there before login? how about after login?
<DanielaDav> iptable: No. CTRL-ALT-Fone doesn't work, and the ONBOARD KEYBOARD DOESN'T WORK.
<DanielaDav> So... the problem isn't on key keyboard... but in the keys input.
<histo> dean: sudo useradd -m -G users test
<iptable> DanielaDav, CTRL+ALT+F1 to F8 are not connected to your keymap in your session per se.
<DanielaDav> Well... no, they don't work in this session.
<iptable> DanielaDav, and please stop using caps. it's shouting and considered rude ;)
<DanielaDav> Sorry.
<iptable> DanielaDav, and when you are logged out of the session, can you get to comand prompt using CTRL_ALT_F1 or F2 and login there?
<DanielaDav> Teach me how to log in from that terminal (I enter there)
<iptable> Does it say: username ?
<DanielaDav> Sorry, I didn't understand you.
<iptable> no wait, it says "login" i nthat terminal
<DanielaDav> Yes, I entered with username and pass.
<iptable> and did it log you in?
<DanielaDav> I can use the keyboard there.
<DanielaDav> Yes.
<iptable> useradd -m -G users test
<iptable> did that ask you to create a password btw? if not: run: passwd test
<DanielaDav> Yes.
<iptable> Ok, so you got password and user. now CTRL+ALT+F7 to come back to GUI and login as user test wit hthe password
<DanielaDav> iptable: I did it with sudo and it ask me for entering a password for UNIX.
<DanielaDav> Is it ok?
<iptable> DanielaDav, choose a password
<iptable> DanielaDav, wait
<DanielaDav> Done
<DanielaDav> Ups.
<arseus__> Hello! Happy to say I've just migrated from Windows to Ubuntu. Can anyone recommend an intro to Linux or intro to Ubuntu resource?
<iptable> DanielaDav, wait, did useradd ask you for password?
<DanielaDav> No
<histo> arseus__: which part of linux?
<histo> iptable: it doesn't ask
<iptable> DanielaDav, right, then do this:
<iptable> histo, it's adduser that asks, damn. I always get those mixed up
<iptable> DanielaDav, sudo passwd test
<arseus__> General use of it I suppose.
<DanielaDav> Yes, I did it.ç
<iptable> DanielaDav, and THEN set a new password for user test doing that command
<iptable> ok
<DanielaDav> Done.
<DanielaDav> Should I enter with that user?
<iptable> CTRL+ALT+F7, login to GUI as user test with the chosen password
<iptable> keybaord works?
<histo> Isn't adduser a debian/ubuntu thing?
<DanielaDav> Yes.
<iptable> histo, I believe so, although this is ubuntu channel and it is on ubuntu.
<DanielaDav> As "invited" too.
<iptable> DanielaDav, invited?
<DanielaDav> Sorry, as "invited" user and this "test" user, in both, the keyboard works.ç
<__infinity> hey
<iptable> DanielaDav, so it works for all users apart from one user on that machine? It looks like yor profile has something broken
<iptable> DanielaDav, so the question is: "what have I done and where to make my profile in /home so broken that keybaord doesn't respond in the GUI for my user, while it works everywhere else"
<__infinity> i have problem with ffmpeg, i am googling for a hour now, but cant figure it out http://pastebin.com/EWaUvNrb
<iptable> DanielaDav, and that's the quesion you need to ask as my expertiese ends here.
<DanielaDav> dconf?
<DanielaDav> dconf is by user... isn't it?
<histo> arseus__: http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/show/h2l/ http://hak5.org/category/episodes/haktip http://www.makeuseof.com/answers/start-learn-ubuntu/
<DanielaDav> But I didn't change something terrible.... only mousekeys_enable...
<DanielaDav> And changed again, but it didn't work.
<Munster> Hi
<histo> DanielaDav: did you maybe bump something else
<histo> Munster: hi
<arseus__> Thanks histo!
<arunpyasi>  guys. what will happen if ltp will be available with the distro by default
<iptable> histo, from previous chat, I can also say he did have and play with xkbset for a while (although now presumably uninstalled)
<Munster> hi histo
<histo> arseus__: there is also 'man intro'  and 'man hier'   you may find valuable. Just type those in a terminal
 * iptable goes for a break
<histo> iptable: lovely
<Tii> mark06, oh sorry, I've overread your message
<histo> DanielaDav: start moving config files out of ~ if you don't want to fix them.
<[[thufir]]> how do I create a bootable USB stick?  I'm getting:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/127256/failed-to-install-bootloader  and no solution found.  Now, it did copy over most all of the files, but not the bootloader....
<Tii> mark06, in my ld.so.conf was one line "/usr/local/lib/*" (without quotes)
<DanielaDav> iptable, histo... I try to install using sudo apt and it tells me that this user is not in sudoers list.
<histo> [[thufir]]: bootable usb stick of what?
<DanielaDav> How do I put it into the list?
<Tii> mark06, That obviously had the effect, that all those *.a files were included
<[[thufir]]> histo: ubuntu
<iptable> DanielaDav, CTRL+ALT+F1, login as the user that can sudo and do it there
<Tii> mark06, I just deleted that line and everything worked fine...
<histo> [[thufir]]: create it from which operating system?
<[[thufir]]> histo: I'm in Ubuntu now.  ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso
<histo> [[thufir]]: just use dd
<DanielaDav> iptable: I remove xbindkeys_automatic from initial programs... does is something...?
<histo> [[thufir]]: dd if=/path/to/iso/file.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=1M
<[[thufir]]> heh, I don't know how to use dd.  I tried startup disk creator and unetbootin
<DanielaDav> (I just remembered that
<[[thufir]]> histo: thx.
<histo> [[thufir]]: first find the block device for your thumb drive lsblk  will show you and replace /dev/sdX with the proper name e.g. sdb sdc etc...
<iptable> DanielaDav, please try to put back as it should be or configure a new user
 * iptable really goes for break now
<arunpyasi> hello guys  what will happen if tlp will be available with the distro by default
<histo> [[thufir]]: be careful because dd doesn't ask are you sure and will jsut overwrite anything once started
<[[thufir]]> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7669146/   can you confirm usb     /dev/sdb1 ?
<ysadt> ciao
<ysadt> !list
<ubottu> ysadt: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ysadt> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<histo> DanielaDav: add which user to sudo?
<Munster> ysadt, this is NOT afile sharing channel, go elsewhere
<subz3r0> [[thufir]]: looks like a usb stick. but you can find it easily out with dmesg. disconnect the stick and reconnect it again. then use dmesg in a terminal
<[[thufir]]> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7669156/  for lsblk  I just want to make sure I have correct.
<[[thufir]]> subz3r0: thx.
<subz3r0> [[thufir]]: last entry should be the usb stick. but you can pastebin it to let us see the log
<histo> [[thufir]]: usb is /dev/sdb
<root> dd
<root> dd
<__infinity> i have problem with ffmpeg, i am googling for a hour now, but cant figure it out http://pastebin.com/EWaUvNrb
<Guest70237> asdf
<histo> [[thufir]]: first partitions on it is sdb1   .. you point dd at sdb.. all data on teh thumb drive will be gone
<sprung> Hi. I have a very annoying problem that I probably broke when trying to get my TorGuard VPN working. I have a OpenConnect VPN for work, and now my various TorGuard VPN's. The problem, ladies and gentlemen, is when I switch to or from VPN, my DNS settings do not change. I have no choice but to workaround by manually editing /etc/resolv.conf  and if I don't set chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf the dns settings are REVERTED back to my default wired network, over
<sprung> writing my vpn dns server ip's
<histo> Guest70237: don't use root
<[[thufir]]> ahhhh, thank you so much guys
<histo> !root | Guest70237
<ubottu> Guest70237: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<subz3r0> --> sudo dd if=path.to.iso.file of=/dev/sdb bs=1MB
<subz3r0> you also may want to check with gparted later if it got the bootflag, if not, set it with gparted
<histo> subz3r0: boot flag shouldn't matter
<histo> subz3r0: it's writing an iso filesystem to the thumb drive.
<[[thufir]]> subz3r0: thx, bootflag, I forgot about that.  I'm dd'ing now, and, since pc hasn't crashed, hopefully have it correct.  LOL, in major hurry.
<subz3r0> histo: 100% sure?
<histo> [[thufir]]: you don't need the bootflag
<histo> subz3r0: yes i'm sure.  There isn't even a partition after he's done
<[[thufir]]> ok
<DanielaDav> iptable, histo... I found it. It was slowkeys-enable... was enable. I disabled it and the keyboard and onboard-keyboard works.
<DanielaDav> What is that option for, so?
<mark06> Tii: OMG!!!!
<histo> DanielaDav: K now delete your test users
<Tii> mark06, I thought so too ^^
<histo> DanielaDav: sudo userdel -r username
<Tii> mark06, But happily everything is fine now! And again: Thank you so much for your help!
<Munster> sprung, set your nameservers in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base , since it now overwrites /etc/resolv.conf
<mark06> Tii: if I had a blog, I could post something like "How many HOURS a damn quote can take off from you"
<histo> sprung: you don't set dns settings in resolv.conf
<hoa> hi
<histo> sprung: set them under your connection
<sprung> histo, it's a workaround
<Tii> mark06, You can write it and I publish it in my blog :D Then I don't have to write it ;)
<sprung> histo, that *does not work, and is the problem*
<[[thufir]]> what's the approximate eta for copying desktop to USB?  ten min?  five?
<sprung> histo, i can put my dns ip's in mt network connection settings, but they never apply
<sprung> *my network
<histo> [[thufir]]: 5 maybe.
<mark06> Tii: this is all fault of these tools which aren't resistant to a simple missing quote from a config file...
<histo> [[thufir]]: there is no output with dd but it's going
<sprung> Munster, i like your idea but that doesn't fix my needing to switch between work, torguard and my regular wired network
<hoa> hi every one
<histo> sprung: restart the connection after adding them.
<sprung> histo, doesn't work
<mark06> Tii: did you find the solution yourself?
<sprung> i think my dnsmasq settings are messed up
<histo> sprung: what happens then?
<sprung> histo, it disconnects, reconnects and uses my default wired network settings not vpn settings
<histo> sprung: doesn't work, doesn't do much to epxlain the issue
<histo> sprung: you have your connections all messed up.
<sprung> histo, okay, I type my dns ip's into the VPN settings in Network Manager, and no matter what i do or how many times i disconnect, reconnect, restart my computer, restart nm-applet, restart NetworkManager, etc, my dns settings for my vpn that i put in NetworkManager do not ever apply
<sprung> histo, really?
<sprung> i didn't know that!
<Tii> You showed me that line, and I asked for an explanation for that awk stuff in #awk, simultaneously I saw "< /etc/ld.so.conf" and wondered what there would be in.... So I opened it up, and saw two lines
<Tii> include /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*.conf
<Tii> and include /usr/local/lib/*
<Tii> and since the last line is exactly the directory in which all thos crazy .a files lie
<sprung> upon an earlier suggestion in this channel a few days ago i discovered dnsmasq was not installed anymore, that i had somehow accidentally removed it. it is reinstalled now but i bet it is not set up right
<sprung> perhaps it's not configured to work with dbus? i don't know enough about dnsmasq to verify
<Tii> It was kind of oviously then...
<histo> sprung: is dnsmasq a default package
<sprung> histo, yes, it is
<Tii> mark06, so without your research i would not have found this! Thank you for that ^^
<sprung> but reinstalling it doesn't bring back whatever default settings there were for it
<Tii> mark06, and with research I mean that search in the configure script
<histo> sprung: or you have some other program interfering
<histo> !info dnsmasq
<ubottu> dnsmasq (source: dnsmasq): Small caching DNS proxy and DHCP/TFTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.68-1 (trusty), package size 14 kB, installed size 111 kB
<sprung> i'm seeing forums with some other people complaining about my same issue no fixes though
<histo> sprung: maybe see if networkmanager has any specific support
<mark06> Tii: you quoted out those two lines? I don't know that file but I'd assume they're not supposed to be quoted, my ld.so.conf has just "include /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*.conf" (unquoted)
<sprung> Oh. That's interesting. in the /etc/dnsmasq.conf everything is commented out
<Tii> mark06, Sorry, Server reboot ;) | I see we misunderstood each other... No quotes were in there.. The problem was the wildcard...
<Munster> sprung, afaik NM doesn't use IPs to connect to vpn servers, only usernames and pwds are required to connect to vpn servers ...that's my experience
<Tii> mark06, /usr/local/lib/* (that includes every .a file) I think it should be (like in the first line) /usr/local/lib/*.conf but I deleted the line and it worked already....
<sprung> Munster, right, but afterwards it's supposed to handle updating your DNS servers to whatever you set it to in your vpn config in NM
<Tii> mark06, I've deleted it, because I think it doesn't belong there anyway
<sprung> Munster, and that is the problem
<sprung> Munster, my work VPN has private dns servers, you see. i can't just use 8.8.8.8 for everything
<Munster> most vpns don't care what dns server you use, sprung
<mark06> Tii: ah now I get it... it should include conf files only, not *whatever* files, specially on a common location such as /usr/local/lib... I think that was a catastrophic edit to that file... I wonder who/what did... cause mine doesn't have that line of yours
<sprung> Munster, This one does, we have private servers that i connect to behind the DMZ
<Tii> mark06, yeah, I don't know where that came from either... but anyways.. ^^
<sprung> so i need the dns servers to update, which is a feature that is supposed to, and used to, work on my machine
<Munster> ok  sprung then I'm on thin ice regarding the private work type vpns. I'll back off :)
<mark06> Tii: yeah anyways... problem fixed... glad to have helped you out :)
<Tii> mark06, :)
<sprung> Munster, ok. just to educate you a little, when you connect to a network, if you have DNS servers (and search domains) set for that network manually in NetworkManager, which I do, NetworkManager is supposed to update those settings for you for your resolv.conf and that is what is not happening as it is supposed to.
<Munster> sprung, sounds like a setting is needed in NM config that auto-updates the dns settings
<gregor3005> hi, i discovered my disk to search why my disk is getting full. i found some files under /var/tmp called sort* eg: sort43DxtM, sortMbv316, ... how can i find out who creates this files, the folder has currenty arround 16gb
<alive4ever> Is it a multi user system?
<alive4ever> You may find the owner by issuing 'ls -l' command
<gregor3005> alive4ever: i have some testusers but i use it only for myself
<histo> gregor3005: if the files are open you can lsof searchterm
<histo> *
<gregor3005> alive4ever: they are owned by root
<gregor3005> histo: this was also my first idea but the aren't open currently
<alive4ever> just remove the files if you don't need them.
<histo> gregor3005: who owns them?
<gregor3005> alive4ever: thats only the half solution because any process create these files, the last file was created today at 6:01
<gregor3005> histo: root
<alive4ever> If you are bothered with tmp folder getting bigger and bigger, you may safely create an entry to mount tmp as tmpfs filesystem - which is reased during system shutdown.
<histo> gregor3005: they are in tmp so if you reboot they will be gon
<gregor3005> histo: at this time the nightly backup is running from another server which gets the files via ssh
<histo> gregor3005: why are you backing up tmp
<gregor3005> histo: no i don't backup up the tmp folder, it was a sidenote
<gregor3005> histo: i checked the other workstations and server, i don't have these files anywhere there so i can exclude that the backup creates the files
<histo> gregor3005: are they binary files?
<gregor3005> histo: "file" told me that these are "data" files but i can open it with vim. i see many wired filepath, hm it look like a problem with the backup software
<zetheroo1> does anyone know of a bootable tool which allows you to select which partition to boot the PC from?
<gregor3005> histo: i run the backup manually and check if files are created
<histo> gregor3005: what 'backup' software are you using?
<gregor3005> histo: backuppc
<histo> zetheroo1: grub
<zetheroo1> histo: not sure what you mean ...
<zetheroo1> I have a machine with a Windows recovery partition and I need something which shows me the available partitions and allows me to select which one to boot from ..
<histo> zetheroo1: grub is a boot manager
<histo> zetheroo1: you need an operating system installed on those partitions to boot to them.
<zetheroo1> histo: the recovery partition contains it's own OS
<histo> zetheroo1: is there a reason you aren't using the regular way to boot the recovery partition?
<zetheroo1> histo: yes, because it doesn't work (F11)
<zetheroo1> the partition is active and bootable
<histo> zetheroo1: What make and model of computer?
<zetheroo1> (as per 'Disks' in the Ubuntu live session)
<histo> zetheroo1: and what does any of this have to do with ubuntu?
<zetheroo1> HP Compaq desktop
<zetheroo1> older gen
<histo> zetheroo1: what model?
<histo> zetheroo1: try F10
<zetheroo1> histo: I was hoping there was some way to use Ubuntu to pick the partition to boot from
<zetheroo1> F10 loads setup
<histo> zetheroo1: What is your end goal?  install windows?
<histo> zetheroo1: well without the model I can't lookup the hotkey.
<zetheroo1> end goal is to restore to factory defaults from the recovery partition and then perform a dual boot with Ubuntu 14.04
<zetheroo1> the hotkey is F11
<zetheroo1> I already looked it up
<histo> zetheroo1: well something is wrong if that key doesn't work then.
<histo> zetheroo1: try in ##hardware
<zetheroo1> ok, so there are no tools in the Ubuntu live session which I can use to select a partition to boot from ... and no nifty command to do this either ... ?
<sprung> I figured it out i think
<sprung> my /etc/resolv.conf is not a symbolic link to /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<jhutchins> zetheroo1: On a properly configured dual-boot installation, grub will present a menu that will allow you to choose which OS to boot.
<histo> zetheroo1: I can't think of a way.
<histo> jhutchins: he wants to boot the recovery partition without usign the hotkey
<histo> zetheroo1: you'd have to probably install grub and create an entry for the recovery partition then have it boot that.
<jhutchins> histo: Grub should present all bootable systems.
<histo> jhutchins: not on his windows machine
<garywong> help
<histo> zetheroo1: did you try setting that partition as bootable?
<gas-sho> garywong please explain what help you would like
<histo> zetheroo1: use gparted
<sprung> ok, i'm going to test now. http://www.thekelleys.org.uk/dnsmasq/docs/DBus-interface   <--- this doc helped, i did not have enable-dbus in my /etc/dnsmasq.conf and i additionally had /etc/resolv.conf as a file rather than a symbolic link to /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<sprung> dropping off to test
<Sasha> Hai I have a problem with an SD card
<Sasha> It's not recognised by my mac and it is unable to format on my android phone
<Sasha> On Ubuntu gparted just says 'searching /dev/mmcblk0 partitions' and stays like that for a long time
<Sasha> I tried fsck now and it's stuck - nothing is happening
<Sasha> any ideas?
<histo> Sasha: what file system is it that you are running fsck on?
<Sasha> fat32
<histo> Sasha: that's not going to work
<Sasha> oups
<histo> Sasha: partition it and then format it
<Sasha> I can't see it in gparted
<Sasha> it's stuck on that searching thing
<histo> Sasha: sudo cfdisk /dev/mmcblk0
<sprung> For the record, that DID fix my problem. I needed enable-dbus in my /etc/dnsmasq.conf and my /etc/resolv.conf was supposed to be a symbolic link
<sprung> yay this is a problem that had been giving me a headache for weeks
<garywong> 1
<Sasha> histo ok so I create new partition from free space?
<Sasha> the problem is that the disk is 64gb and I only see it as 6134mb
<jhutchins> I installed sshd on 14.04 and it automatically started and is enabled for startup, but it doesn't appear in the Services menu.  How do I manage whether it starts on boot?
<histo> Sasha: do you see another partitoin taking up the other 58GB
<histo> jhutchins: with upstart
<Sasha> There's just a line that says Pro/log for the part type column
<Sasha> and a 'free space' for the FS type column
<histo> Sasha: sudo fdisk -l /dev/mmcblk0    pasbing that
<histo> pastebin that
<Sasha> -I ? as in capital i? gives me invalid option
<histo> Sasha: L as in lower case l
<Sasha> ah sorry
<histo> Sasha: I!=l
<Sasha> ok and how long as it supposed to take? it's been running for a bit now and no output
<emilia_liz> http://tuchat.wirez.com.ar/
<Sasha> looks like it's stuck histo
<histo> Sasha: is your card bad?
<Sasha> Would that be a possibility?
<histo> Sasha: yeah stuff breaks
<Sasha> well that sucks
<Sasha> basically my phone just said 'SD card not recognised' or something all of a sudden
<histo> jhutchins: sudo update-rc.d ssh disable
<Sasha> so there's nothing I can do myself? it's corrupt ?
<histo> jhutchins: or remove instead of disable
<gdoteof> how do i change my dns servers in ubuntu (from the terminal)  /etc/resolv.conf says DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE
<histo> jhutchins: yeah it's remove
<histo> gdoteof: what are you using to connect to the network?
<gdoteof> 14.04
<gdoteof> histo: wifi and/or ethernet
<histo> gdoteof: what are you using to manage that connection (sorry)
<histo> !resolvconf | gdoteof
<ubottu> gdoteof: resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<gdoteof> histo: eh; i actually do it in a somewhat ghetto way.  for all my effort i could never reliably connect to wpa networks from the command line.  i use xmonad as my window manager.. so when i need to connect to a new wifi i log into gnome, use the little network widget to conenct and log back into xmonad which will then automagically connect to the network
<gdoteof> histo: fwiw the 2nd link in that bot response is 404
<histo> gdoteof: basically set dns in network manager
<histo> gdoteof: why don't you run the nm-applet in xmonad so you don't have to switch to gnome?
<abdeljalil> hey, i'm on Lubuntu
<histo> abdeljalil: good for you
<abdeljalil> very new to this one
<abdeljalil> histo,  thanks
<abdeljalil> how can i install skype ..??
<Billian> sudo apt-get install Skype?
<gdoteof> histo: i have tried that but it doesn't work.  i would love to not have to make that switch
<abdeljalil> didn't work
<gdoteof> histo: running nm-applet tells me ** Message: applet now removed from the notification area
<gdoteof> ** Message: using fallback from indicator to GtkStatusIcon
<histo> !skype | abdeljalil
<ubottu> abdeljalil: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<martinrame> Hi, I'm using ununtu 12.04 and one program I'm trying to compile needs "aclocal-1.13", but I have 1.9, 1.10 and 1.11, how can I install 1.13?
<abdeljalil> histo,  Skype released a new version yesterday or two days ago if i remember
<abdeljalil> tried to download this one, but with lubuntu i can't get to make it work
<sprung> gdoteof> how do i change my dns servers in ubuntu (from the terminal)  /etc/resolv.conf says DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE   <--- /etc/resolv.conf in ubuntu should NOT be a file, it should be a symbolic link to /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf so dnsmasq can work with it
<histo> gdoteof: put nm-applet in your xmonad.hs after trayer
<histo> martinrame: what program are you trying to install?
<martinrame> histo: http://www.lunar-linux.org/mutt-sidebar/
<histo> abdeljalil: follow the directions from ubottu
<gdoteof> lol this trayer thing is interesting
<histo> !info mutt
<ubottu> mutt (source: mutt): text-based mailreader supporting MIME, GPG, PGP and threading. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.21-6.4ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 789 kB, installed size 3480 kB
<histo> martinrame: downlod the patch for 1.5.21 if you are using trusty
<gdoteof> i have not usit screws up my layout pretty bad, but totally works to get nm-applet up
<martinrame> histo: no, I have 1.5.21, I want to upgrade to 1.5.23, but it requires aclocal-1.13 to compile.
<martinrame> histo: I just need to know how to upgrade aclocal to 1.13.
<gdoteof> histo: thanks!  totally an improvement
<histo> martinrame: okay you sent me a link to mutt sidebar patch not 1.5.23
<histo> martinrame: you'd have to install all your dependencies or find a ppa
<martinrame> histo: ok.
<gregor3005> histo: backuppc don't caused the problem. i runs now for a while an i have no new files in the /var/tmp folder
<histo> gregor3005: what's in the files may provide some clues
<martinrame> Does anyone know how to upgrade aclocal to 1.13 on Ubuntu 12.04?
<histo> martinrame: download the source and upgrade or find a ppa with the software you want.
<martinrame> histo: any link to the ppa or source?
<gregor3005> histo: its only filepath around the whole systems
<MonkeyDust> martinrame  if it's not in the repos, it's not supported here
<gregor3005> histo: wired is that the first lines point the backuppc path
<gregor3005> histo: i delete the files and check new ones, maybe i write a little script which runs lsof and log when some new files are created and in access
<histo> martinrame: you'd probably have to use a search engine to find it.
 * histo wonders why mutt is stuck on such an old version in ubuntu
<histo> 4 year old version
<histo> wow
<martinrame> histo: nevermind, I edited the Makefiles and replaced 1.13 to 1.11 and it's compiling.
<martinrame> quit
<histo> lol good luck with that.
<TuxRescue> could somebody please tell me how i can turn off that the chromium browser opens the web history in new tabs?
<chillibite> i have a choice of buying this car tomorrow: http://www.classifieds.co.zw/category/661/Other/listings/718733/VW-Golf-2004.html
<Derp> Bom dia pessoas
<chillibite> or waiting two months and getting a 1998 mitsubishi pajero
<bcvery> !ot | chillibite
<ubottu> chillibite: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DJones> chillibite: I think you want #ubuntu-offtopic
<chillibite> wrong channel
<chillibite> sorry
<sprung> TuxRescue, are you trying to disable browsing history entirely for your... websites?
<bcvery> !pt | Derp
<ubottu> Derp: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<topper4125> I have a raspberry pi that I want to turn into a Home Theater PC using XBMC. I tried Raspbmc, and really not impressed, and now I'm thinking of trying to install a minimal Ubuntu (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD), the smallest/lightest desktop I can find, and the "Full" XMBC... does anyone know if this is 'do-able' on the Raspberry Pi?
<Derp> caramba esse chat num funciona não ?
<DJones> topper4125: Unless something has changed, I don't think Ubuntu will run on a rasberry pi
<histo> topper4125: you can't
<OerHeks> arm6, no, ubuntu needs arm7+
<Deepfriedice> topper4125: Ubuntu needs a newer ARM version than the Pi has.
<sprung> Derp, Ninguém nesta sala, incluindo eu mesmo, fala Português. Visite o # ubuntu-pt
<topper4125> grr... k.. thanks for the replies.
<TuxRescue> sprung: i need the browsing history. i just dont want it displayed in new tabs
<histo> topper4125: debian
<TuxRescue> in firefox you go to about:config and find "tab.url" and its done
<sprung> TuxRescue, maybe you should ask in #chromium they would probably know
<TuxRescue> they are all idle
<Guest62078> Bom dia pessoas
<c4i0> Bom dia
<Guest71827> I'm using SSHFS to edit files on a remote server.  It seems like the connection drops sometime and I loose access to the virtual drive.  What can I do other than restart to get it connected again?  Running SSHFS again just hangs after this.
<Guest62078> caraca foi um sacrificio  entrar nesse chat e encontrar pessoas que falam e português
<sprung> Guest71827, what is preventing you from running it in Screen?
<Pici> !pt | Guest62078
<ubottu> Guest62078: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Guest71827> sprung, how do I do that?
<sprung> Guest71827, sorry i read to quickly. I think you are going about this all wrong. Don't edit files remotely via SSHFS, use vim remotely, and run screen remotely so if you disconnect you can reconnect as if you were never interrupted
<Guest62078> o_O ninguém tem assunto aqui né
<sprung> Guest71827, screen will soon be your new best friend
<Guest71827> sprung, yeah I'm slowly getting better at using vim.
<sprung> Guest71827, or any text editor. point being, whatever you are doing, if you do it in "screen" if you get disconnected you can reconnect and reattach to the screen, uninterrupted. This is good for editing files and for processes that take a long time to complete.
<ger> hi
<Guest71827> sprung, oh I see.  kinda like tmux
<c4i0> Hello for everyone
<nerium> Is it possible to check the status of a process?
<sprung> Guest71827, tmux is screen but better. i wanted to start you off simple. If you are using tmux remotely you have no reason to use sshfs or screen
<nerium> I would like to see if it's frozen
<sprung> nerium, ps aux | grep whatever
<nerium> sprung: How would that help=?
<ger> i installed ubuntu now on vmware workstation  (windows 8) and i dont see the the others partitions..how can i mount them?
<Guest71827> sprung, no I just know of tmux.  I guess the conclusion is that I need to get use to vim
<alive4ever> topper4125: it's better to use raspbian
<sprung> nerium, you do. screen is simpler to use than tmux and is more likely to be installed or able to be installed on your remote server.
<nerium> sprung: Wrong person
<sprung> Guest71827,  there's a little tutorial http://www.tecmint.com/screen-command-examples-to-manage-linux-terminals/
<sprung> nerium, my bad
<sprung> Guest71827, or here http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_screen
<alive4ever> Surely, tmux is a great terminal manager.
<alive4ever> You may want to add byobu for a fancy tmux look.
<sprung> alive4ever, indeed it is but it's less likely to be installed already and has more prerequisites, and is more complicated to use than screen
<Guest71827> sprung, thanks I'll check it out and suck it up and use vim
<david___1> hello everybody
<sprung> Guest71827, screen or tmux if you want to get fancy is an absolutely indispensable sysadmin tool, otherwise close to 5pm i would have to stay late for a long-running process to finish. with screen or tmux i can pick up at home where i left off
<ger> i installed ubuntu now on vmware workstation  (windows 8) and i dont see the the others partitions..how can i mount them?
<david___1> question: What would be the command to create a new folder for each word in a file?
<david___1> is that even possible using commandline?
<alive4ever> Both screen and tmux are great. Screen is the first, so it uses ctrl+a keybinding. Tmux comes later, so it uses ctrl+b keybinding
<MonkeyDust> david___1  i'm sure the people in #bash know best
<david___1> ok thanks, I'll ask there! ;-)
<Pici> alive4ever: theres a config that comes with tmux that allows you to use the screen keybindings.
<ger> i installed ubuntu now on vmware workstation  (windows 8) and i dont see the the others partitions..how can i mount them?
<halberd> I have done a full installation of ubuntu to a flash drive.  But now I've changed my mind and want to put it on the hard drive - dual booting with Windows.  Is it possible to do this without performing a fresh installation, perhaps by copying the ubuntu image from the flash drive to the hdd?
<abdeljalil> hey how can i get my lx-3000 to work?
<abdeljalil> on lubuntu, sorry again
<MonkeyDust> ger  if you don't get an answer here, try #vmware
<alive4ever> halberd: it's possible
<halberd> great!  how do I do it, alive4ever ?
<alive4ever> just prepare an ext4 partition, then boot you ubuntu live dvd
<Deepfriedice> ger: What "others partition" are you looking for?
<OerHeks> abdeljalil, install pavucontrol > http://askubuntu.com/questions/94881/how-do-i-use-microsoft-livechat-lx-3000 answer is for ubuntu, but should work for lubuntu too
<Ziber> Has anyone who used uprecords-cgi noticed that sometimes the downtime portion is shown in negatives and the uptime percentage is over 100%? Is there a way to recent its data?
<alive4ever> when it's finished booting, launch a terminal. Mount both the usb and the new partition
<alive4ever> then copy the entire usb flashdisk content using tar command
<halberd> alive4ever, but that would include the usb boot sector right?
<halberd> and do I not want to do that?
<luisja1006> It is possible to install MS Office 2010 using PlayOnLinux on (X)ubuntu 14.04?
<garheade> luisja1006, yes it is.
<alive4ever> halberd, nope. Just recreate the boot sector using grub-install /dev/sda and update-grub
<mojtaba> Hi, I am running ubuntu 14.04 lts and I have installed virtualbox. Does anybody know how should I install additional guest? ultimately I want to give a try to Fedora in VB.
<garheade> luisja1006, it's been a while since i've bothered but the PlayOnLinux walkthrough should be pretty straight forward.
<halberd> I'm also concerned because that ubuntu on the flash drive is set up to mount the flash drive partitions in /etc/fstab as / and /home and swap
<luisja1006> garheade downloaded the required files, but everytime I try to install the setup.exe using PlayOnLinux wine crashes
<halberd> so I guess I would need to change /etc/fstab running off the flash drive, so that it mounts hard drive partitions in place of the flash drive ones, before I copy the ubuntu image?
<garheade> luisja1006 is it giving you a specific error?
<alive4ever> the command to copy the entire usb contents is 'sudo tar -cf - -C /path-to-usb-disk-mount | sudo tar -xvf - -C /path-to-new-partition-mount'
<abdeljalil> hey
<Beldar> luisja1006, I found even when installed word to just not be near the as when run in windows.
<abdeljalil> anyone here to help please?
<Beldar> same*
<iceburnt> have you played a game in ubuntu? could you tell me about the simulator city games named?
<trijntje> !als
<halberd> yes but I'm saying I don't think the ubuntu image would work exactly as-is, because for one thing it's set up to mount flash drive partitions, not hard drive partitions
<alive4ever> then update the grub by chrooting into new partition
<hsnopi> <abdeljalil> just ask the question and people will respond fi they know
<luisja1006> garheade: Error in POL_Wine
<luisja1006> Wine seems to have crashed. If your program is running, just ignore this message
<OerHeks> abdeljalil, read back please, you have been answered
<Beldar> abdeljalil, Did you see the answer from OerHeks?
<halberd> alive4ever, is that tar command the equivalent of using dd?
<alive4ever> no, it's not performing bit to bit operation. It just copied the file exactly with same permissions through the tar stream.
<alive4ever> I think it's safer than dd copy.
<garheade> luisja1006 are you running 32bit or 64bit office?
<huydsert> Can I write without auth?
<OerHeks> huydsert, we can read you
<Ziber> any users of uprecords-cgi know how to clear its data, or fix it when it says things like: "down   0 days, -22:-19:-3"?
<luisja1006> 64 bit
<luisja1006> garheade
<huydsert> awesome, mouse is acting weird in 14.04, don't know what to do
<huydsert> Are there mouse drivers or something similar i could download?
<sprung> first make sure your mouse isn't dirty
<huydsert> It's working fine under windows 7
<halberd> alive4ever, so I would then do that for each of the partitions on the flash drive right, and a corresponding partition on the hdd
<ActionParsnip> huydsert: does the system have a make and model?>
<sprung> huydsert, what mouse, and define "weird"
<mojtaba> Hi, I am running ubuntu 14.04 lts and I have installed virtualbox. Does anybody know how should I install additional guest? ultimately I want to give a try to Fedora in VB.
<garheade> luisja1006, POL/Wine doesnt support the 64bit version of office.
<ActionParsnip> huydsert: isit a USB mouse or a touchpad?
<halberd> and then I would update /etc/fstab before I boot into the hdd partition
<luisja1006> garheade oh, okay.
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: use the menu at the top of the virtualbox wndow.
<huydsert> it's a 5$ mouse I got from the sop, USB, and it seems like it doesn't give priorities to windows correctly
<luisja1006> thanks !
<garheade> luisja1006, anytime.
<ActionParsnip> huydsert: have you tried a different USB port?
<huydsert> when it's working, it seems to work in only 1 window, even if I alt tab into another one
<ActionParsnip> huydsert: have you tried setting legacy mode in BIOS?
<huydsert> yeah, I've tried all 3 different ports on the laptop, and tried the touchpad
<huydsert> what's legacy mode in BIOS?
<sprung> yeah your mouse is probably using usb version 1
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: I did, but it seams it did not install it!
<ActionParsnip> huydsert: its a setting, in the BIOS
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: I suggest you ask in #vbox
<halberd> alive4ever, ok thanks, this makes sense I think, and if it doesn't work it doesn't seem like it could harm anything.  One more question:  is it safe to install grub over the windows bootloader on the hdd?
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: I believe if you power off the VM, then set the guest additions to be mounted at boot, it will show more readily
<huydsert> would legacy mode affect anything other than the mouse? is it "safe" to try it?
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: ok, thx
<alive4ever> halberd, just do it once to transfer your already-installed ubuntu to the new partition you intend to put ubuntu.
<Hoihe> Ahoy! Does anyone know if it's possible to have two versions of the properitary NVidia drivers?
<Hoihe> There are a few WINE based games that require an older one to run smoothly..
<halberd> alive4ever, just do what once?
<Hoihe> However, the OpenGL games available on Steam run better with the newest one
<halberd> install GRUB?
<alive4ever> halberd, copying the files via tar command.
<iceburnt> have you played a game in ubuntu? could you tell me about the simulator city games named?
<Nach0z> grublife4lyfe
<halberd> oh, but I have three partitions on the flash drive so I'd need to copy all three
<alive4ever> Do you make separate partitions for boot, root, and home?
<halberd> yes I did alive4ever
<halberd> well actually the partitions are for root, home, and swap
<alive4ever> No need to do it for swap
<halberd> I've heard it's more efficient to have a swap partition
<Beldar> halberd, If you have a place to put the clone use clonezilla to copy the usb, it save the mbr.
<Beldar> saves*
<alive4ever> Yes, just make a new partition and initiate the paartition using mkswap command
<halberd> that's the thing Beldar , there's an existing windows installation so I can't just do a straight copy from sdb to sda
<huydsert> To boot in Legacy mode all I have to do is Disable the UEFI boot?
<alive4ever> s/paartition/partition/p
<Beldar> halberd, That is not a straight copy
<xeon123> I have one partition that I want to mount as /opt in my ubuntu OS. I have already an /opt dir in the partition where the OS is. I want to point the /opt to the other partition. How I do this?
<Beldar> halberd, from sdb to sda, but a clone
<halberd> what's the difference?
<alive4ever> xeon123: copy the entire content of /opt using tarthen add an entry that point to /opt in your fstab
<Beldar> halberd, You have the clone on another hd or flash as packets for insertion to sda
<Beldar> halberd, This is easy stuff in general you can just make a unallocated and copy and paste with gparted as well, you just have to load grub
<halberd> alive4ever, instead of mkswap could I just do dd if=/dev/sdb3 of=/dev/sda6
<halberd> if /dev/sdb3 is my swap partition and /dev/sda6 is the new swap partition
<Beldar> halberd, I would not move swap, just make one later
<alive4ever> halberd: that's a waste of time. Swap partition doesn't need to be exactly the same.
<halberd> ok
<Beldar> halberd, dd can really mess stuff up if ran wrong and you loose the original I would clone it or copy and paste with gparted, both leave the usb intact
<Beldar> halberd, Good luck, did not mean to interrupt but this is easy stuff, and I have to go.
<halberd> alright thanks alive4ever and Beldar
<alive4ever> you're welcome.
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: dd can stand for 'data destroyer'
<alive4ever> dd is actually diskdump, but it can be used as redirector.
<abdeljalil> hsnopi,  OerHeks , Beldar, indeed thanks again OerHeks  !!
<abdeljalil> it worked !
<OerHeks> abdeljalil, have fun
<abdeljalil> sorry i couldn't answer earlier, because i was into that thing
<abdeljalil> OerHeks,  thanks !
<alive4ever> instead of 'ls -l $HOME > listing.txt' you can use dd to redirect the output 'ls -l $HOME | dd of=~/listing.txt'
<Baluse> why since kernel doesnt seem to be updated i got system restat is required ?
<OerHeks> Baluse, some services-update need a reboot too
<ActionParsnip> Baluse: to load the new kernel.....
<ActionParsnip> Baluse: its not essential
<Praxi> I scripted a very basic file copy on a server.  what happens if I fail to mount a directory, then copy files to that mount point?
<Baluse> nice
<Baluse> because some people say you never need to restart
<Praxi> will it create that directory structure on the root or whatever I specified?
<biledemon> Hi. any problems with factory overclocked graphics card on linux?
<lord4163> biledemon: No
<biledemon> lord4163: you sure? someone told me some time ago
<lord4163> biledemon: Never had problems with that, what are you buying?
<biledemon> lord4163: don't know yet. thinking of a GTX 770. But I'm still very much researching. Plus I don't really know much about this yet :)
<jose__> por favor para hablar en español que debo hacer
<OerHeks> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<jose__> como llego a ese canal por favor
<histo> Praxi: when the mountpoint comes up it will hide whatever underlying files were on the local drive
<lord4163> biledemon: ye good card what will you be using it for?
<lord4163> biledemon: AMD has better drivers AFAIK, at least the open source ones
<biledemon> lord4163: gaming mostly. Nvidia proprietary are still the best though.
<lord4163> biledemon: not for the 7/800
<lord4163> series
<lord4163> IIRC
<bobRoss> hi. just finished installing ubuntu for the first time. former windows user
<gqgunhed> bobRoss: welcome :-)
<bobRoss> thank you
<alive4ever> bobRoss: welcome to ubuntu community
<biledemon> lord4163: take a look at some comparisons on phoronix.com if you don't believe me.
<alive4ever> It's time to leave
<bobRoss> so far so good. i do have a couple of questions
<bobRoss> am i in the right place?
<Praxi> ty histo
<biledemon> bobo69: yes
<biledemon> bobRoss: yes
<ActionParsnip> biledemon: are you wanting a gaming PC?
<biledemon> ActionParsnip: yeah, planning on getting one soon
<ActionParsnip> biledemon: I'd shoot for Nvidia. They have been making Linux drivers for ages
<bobRoss> cool. I have found the terminal emulator i want, love libreoffice (sp), browser check. what I am curious is antivirus, and firewall (keeping in mind I am a windows user n00b)
<ikonia> I'd suggest not to try to build a gaming PC around Linux
<ikonia> build a gaming PC for games on the native platform.
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: steam is gaining pace, rapidly
<ikonia> I don't believe it is
<Praxi> steam is yes, but the majority of the triple A titles, or most popular games are not
<ikonia> it's pretty much non-existant
<bobRoss> i have looked at a few sites and it seems linux firewalls are a little out of my skillset
<ikonia> so building a gaming PC for the native platform of the game you want is more advisable then trying to build a gaming PC for linux then making games work in wrappers like wine
<Praxi> have more games through steam on my mac than my linux box amazingly
<gqgunhed> bobRoss: for firewall, get started with "man ufw". Or just "sudo ufw status" to check and "sudo ufw enable" to enable.
<jose__> me rocordais por favor como puedo volver a hablar en español?
<ikonia> !es | jose__
<ubottu> jose__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<biledemon> bobRoss: or you could check out gufw if you want a GUI
<jose__> gracias
<gqgunhed> bobRoss: "man" are your onboard manuals. "man man" for more details. "man -k [keyword]" to search manpages for a given keyword.
<bobRoss> thank you cool didnt know about man
<biledemon> bobo69: anti-virus isn't needed on linux.
<bobRoss> no antivirus really?
<gqgunhed> bobRoss: this is why you will sometimes receive an RTFM (read the fine manual) instead of an answer ;-)
<bobRoss> lol rtfm
<ifellasleep> fine is a more delicate way to put it :P
<ActionParsnip> !av
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<gqgunhed> ifellasleep: I know ;-)
<SchrodingersScat> !info clamav | bobRoss, you can, but normally it's to protect others.  If you use trusted software sources then malicious software generally fades away.
<ubottu> bobRoss, you can, but normally it's to protect others. If you use trusted software sources then malicious software generally fades away.: clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.98.1+dfsg-4ubuntu1.1 (trusty), package size 78 kB, installed size 599 kB
<ifellasleep> lol
<gqgunhed> bobRoss: You can use "apt-cache search [keyword]" to search to package database for matching packages. E.g. "apt-cache search antivirus"
<ActionParsnip> bobRoss: unless you are running a file server with windows clients, or a mail server, it's not needed
<gqgunhed> bobRoss: "sudo apt-get install [packagename]" to install
 * gqgunhed agrees to ActionParsnip
<jose__> hola
<jose__> por favor para hablar en español de nuevo
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<jose__> join #ubuntu-es
<biledemon> jose__: "/join #ubuntu-es"
<bobRoss> ok so i am safe with no antivirus
<ActionParsnip> bobRoss: yes
<ActionParsnip> bobRoss: the user model protects the OS as long as you use the OS as user and not log in as root (this is disabled by default in Ubuntu)
<bobRoss> wow. I didnt know that
<gqgunhed> bobRoss: So malware (e.g. from browser) can only access/modify files that your user account has write-access to. For example.
<bobRoss> that is nice. i dont do a lot of downloading etc other than installing software. I really love the app center in ubuntu so i havent looked outside of it for software
<bobRoss> i think i have my browser locked down pretty well. firefox esr with adblock+, wot, torbutton, noscript etc
<fernando_> hi
<apostolis> hi.i am new
<bobRoss> you guys have been a huge help
<bobRoss> thanx for all the command line tips. ive got some rtfming to do
<gqgunhed> You're welcome :-) If you're willing to learn you will find a whole new world so to speak.
<fernando_> what do you?
<gqgunhed> sorry, last answer was directed to bobRoss
<phelix> Would anyone have an idea why when ever I do anything that makes my system work like type or move a window or a drop down or something of that nature it causes my sound to chop
<bobRoss> the only thing im not sure i like yet is the ubuntu desktop. it feels very busy to me but im sure ill get used to it.
<gluesniffmonkey> Why would a cd-r not appear on an apple imac slot opening DVD drive while it is fully visible to an external usb DVD drive?
<gqgunhed> phelix: try "top" to see what process eats your CPU cycles. Or is your CPU idle and you have hickups?
<bobRoss> that is not a slam on ubuntu I LOVE how freaking fast and so tiny it is after installing
<bobRoss> more a slam on my old windows setup
<phelix> gqgunhed: Well. I am running spotify through wine.. i wonder if that could be the cause? there isn't anything to high in cpu usage running
<gqgunhed> gluesniffmonkey: Depends on the format used to write the data on the optical medium. Or your imac drive can't read dvd-r (MINUS R)?
<plepzz> Does anyone know if a Samsung 830 SSD is considered reliable for server use?
<gqgunhed> gluesniffmonkey: RockRidge extensions, Joliet, etc.
<fernando_> any corrupt police?
<gluesniffmonkey> gqgunhed, burned as iso for installation. It won't boot.
<ActionParsnip> bobRoss: there are alternatives. You dont have to use Gnome + Compiz + Unity shell
<ActionParsnip> bobRoss: XFCE is much simpler (and uses fewer resources)
 * gqgunhed was slower than ActionParsnip in typing XFCE
<ActionParsnip> gluesniffmonkey: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded? Did you burn as slowly as you could?
<Ryan6578> Okay, I'm back.
<gluesniffmonkey> ActionParsnip, I have another cd. I am going to try burning slowly.
<ActionParsnip> gluesniffmonkey: check the ISO is ok first too
<ActionParsnip> gluesniffmonkey: you can do this using MD5 testing
<gqgunhed> phelix: maybe. Haven't tried that combination. Does sound choke when playing local sound files?
<bobRoss> when I was researching I saw one ubuntu distro that had xfce as the default but ive already got this installed and all the software i need/want so i dont know if a reinstall of a different distro is worth the trouble
<gluesniffmonkey> ActionParsnip, I have done an MD5sum
<Ryan6578> I'm having a problem where when I load something from my flash drive (Ubuntu install, DBAN, etc), whenever I make a keystroke, it "disables" the keyboard. I'm not able to type, etc.
<gqgunhed> bobRoss: You can install all different desktop environments parallel. Just look them up in the software center. Then choose from your login screen.
<ActionParsnip> gluesniffmonkey: good
 * bobRoss 
<Ryan6578> And it freezes the Ubuntu install.
<ActionParsnip> gluesniffmonkey: are you using the default Windows CD burner?
<gluesniffmonkey> Ubuntu. Brassero
<biledemon> bobRoss: you don't have to reinstall. You can have multiple desktop environments installed at the same time. Choose which one you want at the login screen. All files are shared
<ActionParsnip> bobRoss: install the xfce4 package and log off, you can log into either session on the login screen
<bobRoss> really? does it not screw up the basic setup?
<Teltariat> How is everyone managing building and hosting in source control their private tree of Ubuntu packages, if you would prefer not to use Ubuntu's PPA service?
<mish> hey all, brand new 14.04 install, installed chromium-browser and it won't start, any ideas? it just sits there in unity dock with little ">" arrow next to it, can open tabs etc and see them in right click unity dock menu, however it's like the window just isn't rendering...tried running from cmd line, no errors there to see
<ActionParsnip> bobRoss: not at all
<bobRoss> wow!
<ActionParsnip> mish: try launching it from the terminal, the output may give clues
<Ryan6578> Anyone know what may be causing my issue?
<kittykitty> anyone know why the ubuntu backup tool tries to backup the .gvfs and .cache/dconf files? lol
<ActionParsnip> bobRoss: you can install all the DEs you can get hold of and store, then choose what you want at login
<mish> ActionParsnip: tried that, nothing comes back...I mean it successfully runs but no useful info
<bobRoss> i freakin love ubuntu! :)
<ActionParsnip> mish: could try renaming the chromium config folder which is in ~/.config then relaunch
<ActionParsnip> bobRoss: your OS is flexible
<kittykitty> mish, i had that problem with chrome once, i just made a new .desktop file for it
<sprung> ActionParsnip, in your opinion should we be using the Ubuntu Backup Tool or are there better solutions you would recommend?
<ActionParsnip> sprung: I use a cron'd rsync job. Its as old as the hills
<sprung> ActionParsnip, just curious because you've helped me probably about 20 times now
<sprung> fair enough
<ActionParsnip> sprung: its dirty but it works
<mish> kittykitty: will look into that, thank you
<kittykitty> Ive actually got it ignoring the .gvfs and .config/dconf files but it still says it cant back them up... like... what???
<TuxRescue> could somebody tell me how i can find out where the popup window "enter password to unlock your key chain" comes from?
<sprung> ActionParsnip, yep and using the right switches will only do incremental
<sprung> *differential not incremental
<kittykitty> ActionParsnip, nothing wrong with using deja-dup for ssh backups though right? :P
<sprung> rsync does ssh, just fyi
<ActionParsnip> kittykitty: not had to use it but i'd imagine it's fine
<kittykitty> i like seeing a gui tbh, i know its ubuntu but i have a screen on here :P
<kittykitty> ActionParsnip, any ideas on ignoring .gvfs and .cache/dconf?
<ActionParsnip> sprung: I just need a copy, just updating the changed files on a USB drive
<ActionParsnip> kittykitty: could use x forwarding ;)
<kittykitty> lol what ActionParsnip ? :P
<SchrodingersScat> !info grsync | kittykitty
<ubottu> kittykitty: grsync (source: grsync): GTK+ frontend for rsync. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4-1 (trusty), package size 151 kB, installed size 661 kB
<ActionParsnip> kittykitty:  --exclude /path/to/exclude
<kittykitty> ok :P It doesnt work when you add paths to the ignore list in the gui for some reason... hmmmmm
<TuxRescue> or the other way around: where did System / Preferences / Passwords and Encryption Keys go?
<darkblue_b> hi - I have a new 14.04 setup with several hard-disks correctly mounted.. I added a new 3TB disk and did the unthunkable, I hit FORMAT (QUICK) in gnome-disks on the WRONG 3TB disk.. so.. I admit it.. in gparted I chose "attempt data rescue" and let GPART run overnight.. any hints, pages or other info ?
<kittykitty> darkblue_b, sounds like its all lost tbh
<TuxRescue> darkblue_b: there are tools to recover data when you formatted the disk
<TuxRescue> gparted is not the one i have in mind, hang on
<TuxRescue> darkblue_b: what partition type it was?
<darkblue_b> yeah good question.. I suspect it was bsd
<darkblue_b> kittykitty I have a habit of keeping a text file of `ls -lR` for big disks.. not up to date, but I just looked and I do have a listing like that for this drive
<TuxRescue> Testdisk
<darkblue_b> ah
<darkblue_b> so the GPART output is not very useful ?
<TuxRescue> dont write to it and use Testdisk is my suggestion
<caesar_> c
<darkblue_b> ok.. thx
<ActionParsnip> darkblue_b: use your backups.....
<darkblue_b> ActionParsnip: gparted is not able to do anything constructve?
<ActionParsnip> darkblue_b: you could use foremost in a liveCD to maybe recover the data.
<darkblue_b> "foremost" ?
<darkblue_b> http://sourceforge.net/projects/foremost/
<OerHeks> Gparted with a 3Tb disk?
<darkblue_b> yes
<darkblue_b> GPT
<OerHeks> Gparted cannot handle GPT AFAIK
<darkblue_b> hm ok
<Ryan6578> I'm having a problem where when I load something from my flash drive (Ubuntu install, DBAN, etc), whenever I make a keystroke, it "disables" the keyboard. I'm not able to type, etc.
<Ryan6578> And it freezes the Ubuntu install.
<ActionParsnip> darkblue_b: why would size a factor in any way?
<darkblue_b> the last time I tried the Knoppix cd/dvd it wasnt all that great, actually.. looking again now
<darkblue_b> ActionParsnip: I am not an expert at disk formats, but there is a hard limit of 2TB with some disk setups
<Daekdroom> Hello. I'm having an issue that the GRUB bootloader is no longer working. I have both Windows 7 and Ubuntu 14.04 installed but when I open GParted through the LiveUSB, it recognizes my linux partitions (/ and /home) as unnalocated space. Is there anything I can do?
<darkblue_b> this is a single partition with ext4
<ikonia> Daekdroom: are they encypted ?
<Daekdroom> ikonia: nope.
<ActionParsnip> darkblue_b: never seen that in my life.....probably a really old BIOS.....
<ikonia> that's odd
<JustSighDudes> Can I ask about putty here?
<darkblue_b> ActionParsnip: you are confusing a few things.. BIOS is not the source of this
<ActionParsnip> darkblue_b: why do you not have backups?
<darkblue_b> I have extensive backups
<bobRoss> i second the need for putty info
<darkblue_b> I suggest putty be put to a merciful death
<ActionParsnip> darkblue_b: then just restore the data from backup, simples
<Kartagis> darkblue_b: how are windows guys supposed to connect to *nix then?
<ActionParsnip> JustSighDudes: yes, if it is te version for ubuntu from the ubuntu repos
<ActionParsnip> JustSighDudes: you can easily ssh from a terminal, not sure why putty is really needed in Linux...
<darkblue_b> yes,the Ubuntu version of putty is a good topic, agree!
<ActionParsnip> JustSighDudes: what is your issue?
<skinux> I know it's unofficial, but does NetFlix-Desktop have only a custom browser now or is that an old version?
<ActionParsnip> skinux: I'd contact the PPA maintainer
<TeraJL> i've download the firmware update for my SSD but it has only an exe, is there any way to install it trough linux?
<JustSighDudes> ActionParsnip: No. I have putty on my work (windows computer). I want it to open links in my local browser instead of w3m when using newsbeuter
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> putty doesn't open links in external applications
<ikonia> putty has nothing to do with opening links
<NthDegree> TeraJL, most likely no
<NthDegree> TeraJL, if it supports XP there's Hiren's Boot CD
<NthDegree> that lets you boot to a minimalist Live XP
<OerHeks> NthDegree, hirens is illegal, so offtopic in #ubuntu
<NthDegree> OerHeks, ah, my bad.
<OerHeks> better suggest freedos ;-)
<NthDegree> OerHeks, if it's Windows-only, FreeDOS won't work. But there is always Windows Hyper-V server
<NthDegree> they gave away 2008 free of charge
<NthDegree> throw it on an External HDD and then it's a free, legal Windows
<NthDegree> OerHeks, in an ideal world, I'd say camp outside the corporate office of the SSD vendor until they make a way to update under Linux ;-p
<OerHeks> For a small number of machines, here is a howto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIOSUpdate maybe that ssd.exe can be handled like HP section
<darkblue_b> JustSighDudes: get a virtual machine setup on your very powerful windows box, install Ubuntu, enjoy
<ikonia> jhutchins: yeah, something wrong with his setup there
<jhutchins> Looks like a non-standard prompt too.
<ikonia> csh
 * deb netsplit rcks!
<afidegnum> ikonia: I had a website installed which I want it to run on nginx
<ikonia> afidegnum: ok, so stop apache, move the content to nginx, start nginx
<bubble_beam> can i install a kubuntu over a ubuntu . .both are of the same release (14.04)
<afidegnum> ???? I dont get that part please
<ikonia> bubble_beam: yes
<afidegnum> meaning there is a differnt folder for nginx server?
<afidegnum> I mean different web folder ?
<bubble_beam> ikonia, i wont lose the files right/?
<ikonia> afidegnum: stop apache, copy the content to the nginx web root, start nginx
<ikonia> bubble_beam: if you re-install over the top, yes you will
<ikonia> bubble_beam: if you install the kubuntu-desktop package in your ubuntu install, no it won't
<bubble_beam> ikonia, so what should i be doing?
<afidegnum> ikonia: another reminder, there are many web folder for different domains
<ikonia> so ?
<afidegnum> I just want to configure about 2 of them
<bubble_beam> ikonia, i installed kubuntu-desktop package. and  I accidently purged a lot of things. now the desktop doesnt appear fully
<afidegnum> to use nginx and the rest can use apache
<ikonia> afidegnum: you can't - you can't run two web servers at the same tim eon the same port
<ikonia> bubble_beam: then re-install kubuntu-desktop and it will re-pull in the dependencies
<afidegnum> like domain1.com will be on apache and domain2.com will be on nginx
<ikonia> afidegnum: can't do that
<genii> afidegnum: The problem with that is that there's only one port 80
<bubble_beam> i tried that ikonia , but it doesnt work
<ikonia> bubble_beam: it does
 * darkblue_b makes some progress with Testdisk
<JamesMc_> Tech question about Ubuntu. Any utility or app that support S.M.A.R.T. drives?
<ikonia> JamesMc_: smart is the app
<ikonia> apt-get --reinstall install $package should work, keep an eye on if it pulls in the dependencies
<ikonia> bubble_beam: here is an interesting read I just found on it http://askubuntu.com/questions/275719/reinstall-package-and-its-installed-dependencies
<bubble_beam> ikonia, thanks . lemme try
<bubble_beam> ikonia, it doesnt work
<ikonia> what doesn't
<bubble_beam> ikonia, reinsatll
<bubble_beam> reinstall*
<ikonia> bubble_beam: did you read/follow the page I sent you ?
<bubble_beam> erors
<afidegnum> ikonia: genii  what about using proxies?
<ikonia> afidegnum: why do you want to move 1 site to a different web application
<ikonia> afidegnum: it sounds like you're making a very complex situation, what is the reason for this ?
<Sunstream|Ubu14> Okay
<JamesMc_> Thanks ikonia
<Sunstream|Ubu14> Who here was helping me with Ubuntu earlier
<bubble_beam> ikonia, its showing unmet dependencies
<afidegnum> ikonia: I am installing a web application on apache which seems to be very slow as well as lot of timeout
<afidegnum> so I am thinking of a faster web server  hence thinking of using nginx
<bubble_beam> can i reinstall ubuntu without losing just my data , ikonia ?
<genii> afidegnum: Conceivably you may be able to do something with a custom xinetd which directs incoming to whichever httpd is appropriate. But I wouldn't be much help for assisting with that, years since I tinkered with inetd/xinetd
<ikonia> afidegnum: right, so why don't you debug that rather than make a terrible setup that you appear unable to manage
<Guma> I was wondering. 14.04 Desktop I changes one of interface to static IP. This was done System Settings -> Network. After reboots it all works great but /etc/network/interfaces does not have my changes. Is there another place where such changes are stored?
<afidegnum> I tuned my database configuration, even installed mariadb with TokuDB storage engine
<afidegnum> I even tuned keepalive on apache
<afidegnum> but it still didn't help
<ikonia> afidegnum: so where is the performance being blocked ?
<Pici> genii: The normal way of doing this is to use apache/nginx/whatever to reverse proxy certain requests to other internal web servers.
<genii> Pici: Ah, OK. Haven't had to learn about that yet.
<afidegnum> ikonia: frankly, I don't know I tried all my best but I suspect the applicaiton heavinness is also making this up
<bubble_beam> ikonia, thanks i got it :)
<bubble_beam> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuReinstallation
<afidegnum> so i am thinking of using nginx
<ikonia> afidegnum: ok, so if you don't know, making a more complex process (when you don't understand it) for no reason is not a wise move
<afidegnum> but the fact is many reported performance benefits using nginx
<ikonia> afidegnum: you're just being blind, if you want to do this, carry out
<ikonia> I strongly advise against it
<afidegnum> ok, what do you suggest?
<hsnopi> ubuntu 10. in rc2.d I have calls to init.d services. specifically apache and tomcat. they do not start on boot. they do start manually when calling directly in init.d. Adding | tee out.txt to all echo command reveals that on boot the "stop" command is being called (echo $1) as opposed to start. no idea what calls the files in rc2.d. help?
<lizard__> hey.. can someone direct me to the steam channel?
<sprung> lizard__, #steamlug
<genii> lizard__: #ubuntu-steam
<sprung> either or
<sprung> or both
<hsnopi> rc-sysinit.conf is set to default runlevel of 2. but the processes aren't starting
<hsnopi> i see no errors in syslog or the specific application logs
<lizard__> im having a problem with opengl not using direct rendering with steam
<hsnopi> upstart is being used so it should be calling the rc*.d files as well. which is does but ti seems to send in stop as an arg on boot.
<Pici> ///36
<lizard__> here's my glxinfo: http://pastebin.com/BP96mcjM ... and here's the error i get from steam when i launch it and when i try to run a game that needs opengl direct rendering http://pastebin.com/K9ZvpJG7
<m2k> hey there
<airstrike> hi. i tried setting up a git server on my computer, but i set it up so that user foo owns the repo. so cloning foo@domain:repo.git works, but i want it to be git@. how can i change that?
<mustmodify> How can I move a running process to tmux? I was thinking something like ^z; tmux; fg but it's a different PID so that probably won't work.
<mustmodify> airstrike: create user git
<mustmodify> and have that user own it
<jkhl> how can I install a program to be used from the terminal (as programs in /usr/local/bin ? if I have the binaries, do I just put them in there (/usr/local/bin/) ?
<jkhl> the program didn't include a make file
<mustmodify> jkhl: anywhere in the path will do. You may need to chmod +x /path/to/binary if it isn't already set.
<Beldar> jkhl, Have you checked the ubuntu repos for this mystery app?
<jkhl> Beldar: its a parts of speech tagger, probably not there, but how should I check?
<Beldar> jkhl, If it has a name you have several ways to look.
<bluezone> Do all debian-based systems have gnome-terminal OR xterm installed by default?
<airstrike> mustmodify: i had to move repo.git to /home/git
<jkhl> Beldar: what is the most common way I can check in lubuntu?
<Streusel> I'm stuck with an issue, I got a directory structure of foo/foo/bar/foobar, how to I move the last 3 folder 1 up?
<SchrodingersScat> jkhl: could try a 'apt-cache search package-name'
<jkhl> ok
<Beldar> jkhl, I have asked this as in 7 years of using linux, I have rarely had to install out if the repos, but that is my experience is all. When  ask this question 75% or more had no clue that it was in the repo.
<joseph07> Using 12.04 64 bit I recently started having issues playing youtube videos in both chromium and firefox. Video plays for a few moments without audio and then the tab freezes (firefox dies). Possibly useful info is that chromium reports libGL error: open uki failed (Operation not permitted)
<hsnopi> offhand, is there an ubuntu server chatroom?
<daftykins> yes
<Pici> hsnopi: #ubuntu-server, oddly enough ;)
<hsnopi> man, that would have been a rough guess
<hsnopi> thanks
<Fuchs> hsnopi: just in general for future searches: you can search for channels with alis, see /msg alis help list. /msg alis list *searchterm* looks for channel names containing searchterm. /msg alis list * -topic *searchterm* looks for channel topics containing searchterm.
<hsnopi> Fuchs: goo to know. thanks:)
<hsnopi> good
<Fuchs> you're welcome :)
<juliohm> I have a USB card similar to this one: http://i00.i.aliimg.com/wsphoto/v3/505933490_1/DIY-Blank-Plastic-font-b-Credit-b-font-font-b-Card-b-font-Size-2GB-4GB.jpg
<juliohm> The device appears as /dev/sdc on the system, I've created a rule for it under rule.d/, but I'm not able to mount it.
<juliohm> What can be the source of the issue? I'm out of ideas
<MarcN> juliohm, it is probably formatted as vfat all on /dev/sda (not the usual /dev/sda1).  Try from the commandline:   sudo mount /dev/sdc /mnt
<jasabella> so my understanding of the release cycle is that packages you install with apt-get will be the same version as those found on your distribution version's iso, just with updates from ubuntu?
<juliohm> MarcN, it's exactly that command that doesn't work
<juliohm> mount: no medium found on /dev/sdc
<MarcN> juliohm, for debugging also try:   sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc
<MarcN> juliohm, what does cat /proc/partitions says?  Maybe it isn't /dev/sdc
<juliohm> MarcN, no output for fdisk
<MarcN> juliohm, info also found in "dmesg"
<juliohm> let me check /proc/partitions
<juliohm> MarcN, it's not listed in /proc/partitions
<MarcN> juliohm, I had one similar from some tradeshow swag once.
<MarcN> juliohm, unplug it.  plug it back and then do dmesg
<juliohm> yes, this card was from an event my advisor went to
<juliohm> I did it already, let me check it again
<l_h_o_u> Xubuntu 14.04, i find a file in home "Core". I removed it but he comeback everytime. Thanks :)
<juliohm> MarcN, dmesg output: http://pastebin.com/MF6RsiST
<juliohm> The udev rule I've tried is...
<juliohm> SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTRS{idVendor}=="090c", MODE="0666"
<juliohm> As this is the idVendor showing on dmesg
<MarcN> juliohm, should be /dev/sdc
<juliohm> yes
<juliohm> and the file is create in /dev
<juliohm> I can ls /dev
<juliohm> and it's there
<juliohm> I just can't mount it
<MarcN> juliohm, and what about      sudo fdisk /dev/sdc        show?
<joseph07> [A
<juliohm> MarcN, fdisk: unable to open /dev/sdc: No medium found
<MarcN> juliohm,  I've never had to muck with udev for mass storage devices
<juliohm> MarcN, I did played with udev for my cell phones
<juliohm> It worked for two phones I had
<MarcN> juliohm, hmm.  yeah for MTP phones and android hacking...
<juliohm> exactly
<juliohm> This is the official channel for Ubuntu users?
<daftykins> yes
<juliohm> It's so low traffic, it's strange
<OerHeks> l_h_o_u, that file named core, is a coredump for Apport > https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/10616
<dj_> Anybody using dropbox in ubuntu here?
<daftykins> juliohm: hah, that's probably more down to freenode having issues today. it does get manic in here 24/7
<MarcN> juliohm, hmm, I've had USB disk present as both a CD and a HD.  Both /dev/sr1 and /dev/sdx showed up when plugged in.  Are there other unknown /dev/ devices?
<juliohm> MarcN, let me check...
<MarcN> juliohm, anything show up on the side of nautilus filemanager when plug in/out?
<dj_> Why does dropbox ask me to restart nautilus?
<MarcN> juliohm, trick:     ls /dev/* > x.x ; plug in the device; ls /dev/*  > y.y ; diff x.x y.y
<juliohm> MarcN, I'm actually running KDE
<juliohm> let me do the diff trick
<dj_> anyone know Why does dropbox ask me to restart nautilus?
<OerHeks> dj_, after install ?
<dj_> after turning on the computer
<MarcN> dj_, probably reload some shared library
<dj_> So is it normal?
<juliohm> MarcN, sg3 is also created when I plug the card
<MarcN> dj_, should be one time needed (until dropbox upgrades again)
<MarcN> juliohm, try mounting that.  May be read only
<juliohm> let me see...
<dj_> MarcN: Thanks
<bekks> MarcN: srX indicates a read only device, not a cdrom in particular.
<n1n0> installing gdm on 14.04 disabled the ubuntu load
<juliohm> MarcN, mount: /dev/sg3 is not a block device
<Poultra> allo toi
<n1n0> had this problem with 13.10: http://askubuntu.com/questions/223501/ubuntu-gets-stuck-in-a-login-loop
<n1n0> and also now on 14
<n1n0> yet, in 13 after gdm installation, could access, now no
<cipher___> I'm running ubuntu server and connecting from windows via ssh. It seems the more data streamed the quicker the connection fails. (forwarding x11 takes seconds), editing files minutes, idling: hours.
<juliohm> MarcN, the strange thing is that this device is also being recognized on Windows as if it was a fast storage device
<cipher___> well, tens of minutes
<juliohm> MarcN, I used it in the past as a simple pendrive
<cipher___> It seems to be a software issue, not the network
<juliohm> MarcN, it worked fine without these fast access interface Windows is trying to use
<juliohm> not today
<Poultra> moi?
<MarcN> juliohm, strange.  It should work...
<Beldar> !english | Poultra
<ubottu> Poultra: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Poultra> unbunrtui is french ?
<cipher___> Wes hāl?
<Poultra> ubottu is french music-me ok?
<ubottu> Poultra: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<juliohm> thanks for the help MarcN
<Poultra> me.
<juliohm> I'll simply try another card in the future, it may be a hardware issue too
<Beldar> !fr | Poultra
<ubottu> Poultra: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Poultra> I Am drink intel:ligetnr
<dj_> My youtube videos does not play as smoothly as in windows, does anyone have a similiar problem?
<dj_> Is it the flash player or the video card driver?
<cipher___> dj_ do you have accelerated graphics enabled?
<Poultra> me
<cipher___> dj_: try switching to the html5 player instead, too
<dj_> cipher___, I dont know how to do that. Sorry I am new to ubuntu
<Poultra> me 1970
<cipher___> youtube.com/html5
<Poultra> me
<Poultra> ok cipher
<dj_> cipher____ how  do you turn on the accelerated graphics?
<Poultra> dj
<dj_> yeah poultra
<Poultra> i am french
<Poultra> dj_ ca va
<Poultra> ok
<dj_> Poultra, So?
<Poultra> me
<Poultra> soy logique
<lotuspsychje> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Poultra> y tu dj
<Poultra> ok
<Poultra> unholycrab
<bekks> Poultra: Do you have a specific ubuntu support question?
<alesan> hey how can I disable ALL special visual effects?
<Poultra> Beldar
<cipher___> I do
<Poultra> bekks
<Poultra> i have 44
<Poultra> no i have support
<Beldar> alesan, What release and desktop?
<alesan> Beldar, normal ubuntu 14.04
<Poultra> me
<alesan> as it comes on the CD
<Poultra> me
<bekks> Poultra: So start asking an ubuntu related support question pleasae.
<Poultra> become
<Beldar> alesan, Thanks just pertinent info for help. ;)
<Poultra> Beldar
<Poultra> yes
<alesan> Beldar, what do you mean? I just installed, I have not changed the desktop or anything
<Poultra> what is becaome
<pete___> need help
<alesan> I just want the visual effects to be gone forever
<Poultra> a supporter quesrtion
<Poultra> me
<pete___> my login pass word
<gas-sho> je suis une petit singe avec une penis poilu et je deteste la fromage!
<Poultra> ok
<gas-sho> sorry
<bekks> !ops | gas-sho
<ubottu> gas-sho: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Beldar> alesan, What I meant was there are multiple desktops, and releases, and we never know if the use says ubuntu that they are using unity, details are the key here.
<gas-sho> i shall english
<Poultra> all
<gas-sho> hey bekk dont be mean
<Poultra> me?
<NGC3982> I shallt English, me fair maiden!
<gas-sho> :P
<bekks> gas-sho: So watch your language please.
<gas-sho> ok
<pete___> i have forgot it is there any way i can log in
<MarcN> pete___, you have physical access to the system? Is the disk unencrypted?
<alesan> Beldar, how do I find out?
<Beldar> pete___, You can reset the password in a recovery root shell.
<alesan> I am normally a KDE user, I installed this 32bit Ubuntu on a virtual machine for some reason, how can I disable the visual effects when I open a window?
<pete___> ok can u help me with that
<Beldar> alesan, Not sure I have not used unity for awhile
<pete___> please
<Beldar> pete___, http://askubuntu.com/questions/24006/how-do-i-reset-a-lost-administrative-password
<Beldar> pete___, Do not plead, this info is all over the wen.
<Beldar> web*
<Frizziero77> hi all, guys
<Frizziero77> anybody available for a little question?
<Frizziero77> i have Ubuntu 14.04LTS 64bits installes, but i need to pass to the 32bits version
<Frizziero77> is it possible to do that using do-release-upgrade command?
<Frizziero77> anybody there?
<IdleOne> Frizziero77: no, you must reinstall if you want to use 32bit version
<Frizziero77> oh, thanks IdleOne.... i'd like to avoid to download and burna disk for this operation.... too bad :(
<jhutchins> What tool(s) is/are used in 14.04 to control daemon startup?
<aarcane> jhutchins, upstart + service
<aarcane> jhutchins, the release was getting prepped too soon to switch to systemd
<jhutchins> aarcane: What do I use instead of chkconfig?
<jhutchins> aarcane: ...or rcconf?  I installed sshd, but it wasn't in the list of Services in the GUI config menu, so I couldn't turn it off from there.
<aarcane> I've heard of chkconfig, but never used it.  it's an archaic and barbaric tool.  You'll have to either ask someone else (they'll respond soon enough if they know) or be more specific
<aarcane> try service sshd stop; or service ssh stop;
<jhutchins> aarcane: chkconfig manages the symlinks in the rc?.d directories to enable/disable dameon start/stop in various runlevels.
<jhutchins> aarcane: I don't mean start/stop, I mean enable/disable at start/stop.
<jhutchins> aarcane: I'm not sure what tool to use with upstart.
 * jhutchins ibeing dragged kicking ans screaming into the 21st century.
<ThatGuy> hey
<ThatGuy> how to I stop xubuntu starting when I turn on my server
<ThatGuy> I installd to use when I need a Graphics internface
<aarcane> jhutchins, I haven't done it in a while, but this article from google looks right:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/19320/how-to-enable-or-disable-services
<k1l_> !text | ThatGuy
<ubottu> ThatGuy: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<jhutchins> ThatGuy: figure out whether you have lightdm, gdm, xdm or whatever, use the article above to disable it.  Start/stop manually with the service command as required.
<ThatGuy> thanks jhutchins
<aarcane> I miss the olden days of well established runlevels :(
<jhutchins> aarcane: The RH branch still uses 'em.
<aarcane> jhutchins, the rh people also still use RPM.  There's olden days, and then there's barbaric.
<junkmechanic_> hi...i tried installing ubuntu with dual boot on an efi ...
<junkmechanic_> as it turns out i forgot to install the grub on the efi partition...
<junkmechanic_> so then with a live cd session i tried boot-repair...it finally said "an error occured"
<junkmechanic_> i have the pastefile...
<halberd> do you truly have the pastefile
<junkmechanic_> should i share the paste file?
<junkmechanic_> oh yes...why would you say that.. :D
<junkmechanic_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7671165/
<alazyworkaholic> I need a little bash shell help. I recovered files and they're mixed with useless ones in many folders. I want to delete all image files less than a certain number of pixels. I found this command which will list the files.             find . -iname "*.jpg" -type f | xargs -I{} identify -format '%w %h %i' {} | awk '{if ($1<300 || $2<300) print $line}'
<alazyworkaholic>              How to I adjust it to move the files to a temporary directory for inspection before deletion?
<junkmechanic_> halberd, any help?
<alazyworkaholic> Anyone proficient with BASH here?
<junkmechanic_> alazyworkaholic, is bash a necessity? i would suggest python scripting
<SchrodingersScat> alazyworkaholic: try stating your problem, someone might know, there is also #bash
<SchrodingersScat> oh, you did
<junkmechanic_> you can use os.walk() and then simple conditions for checking the size of the file...no biggie
<aarcane> what's the ubuntu way to purge ubuntu host ssh keys for reimaging a system?
<alazyworkaholic> junkmechanic: no, not necessary at all. Suggested bash because I have a command that does most of the job, but I'm not a programmer. (Working through python at CodeAcademy, but not there yet).
<alazyworkaholic> Anyway, if someone knows how to pipe the command I wrote to mv "cmd_output", I'd much appreciate it.
<junkmechanic_> guys...anyone up to glance at my grub install error pastebin ?
<tolokoban_> @alazyworkaholic if you just need to move file that have less that a number of bytes, you can use this :
<tolokoban_> find . -name '*.jpg' -type f -size -1024c
<tolokoban_> The c suffix is for bytes.
<tolokoban_> You can move such files like this :
<alazyworkaholic> tolokoban: thanks, but it's actually important for me to do it by image dimension. And where in your command is the move-to direcotry?
<tolokoban_> find . -name '*.jpg' -type f -size -1024c -exec mv {} ../garbage \;
<alazyworkaholic> This will find the files. I just don't know how to delete them: find . -iname "*.jpg" -type f | xargs -I{} identify -format '%w %h %i' {} | awk '{if ($1<300 || $2<300) print $3}'
<alazyworkaholic> or move them
<alazyworkaholic> tolokoban: ok, I have very little idea of how to use bash, but do you think if I take that last bit of your command and add it to mine, it would work?
<alazyworkaholic> find . -iname "*.jpg" -type f | xargs -I{} identify -format '%w %h %i' {} | awk '{if ($1<300 || $2<300) print $3}' -exec mv {} ../garbage \;
<alazyworkaholic> tried this, but no good:
<alazyworkaholic> ~/Desktop/RECOVERY ARCHIVE/IMAGES$ find . -iname "*.jpg" -type f | xargs -I{} identify -format '%w %h %i' {} | awk '{if ($1<300 || $2<300) print $3}' -exec mv {} ../garbage \;
<alazyworkaholic> awk: cannot open -exec (No such file or directory)
<alazyworkaholic> xargs: identify: terminated by signal 13
<jkhl> when I try to extract a file which extracts correctly in windows, an apparently randomly named empty folder is created
<jkhl> in lubuntu
<jkhl> (and the files are nowhere to be found after the extraction 'completes')
<tolokoban_> @alazy... Your command is perfect. Just add this to the end and you will have what you are looking for :
<tolokoban_>  | xargs -I{} mv {} tmp/
<netameta> is there a way to increase the lines showned in putty i mean i am at a point where the output of some code is bigger then my scroll screen - my question is there a way to increase that ?
<FuuqUmiist> yeah
<netameta> how ?
<Kartagis> why would sudo service smbd start say failed to start?
<netameta> fuuqumist thanks found
<jhutchins> Kartagis:  Because the service failed to start.
<kfpisa> hi
<jhutchins> Kartagis: You might try testparm to see if your config is ok.
<Kartagis> jhutchins: nothing in the logs, testparm says config file is okay
<bonez2046> I need help transferring data from one machine (fyrenice 192.168.2.2) over to another machine (knecht  192.168.2.3). What's the best tool to get this done?
<halberd> why not just transfer them on a flash drive?
<Kartagis> bonez2046: rsync
<bonez2046> Kartagis: ok, can you point me to a tutorial?
<bonez2046> or is it pretty simple?
<Kartagis> man rsync
<bonez2046> ok
<phelix> Anyone know how i would go about getting the workspaces in the top bar at the top of the screen? instead of in the launcher bar? that make any sense
<ObrienDave> Kartagis, or Grsync for a gui frontend
<ByT3b0N3> hey guys, have installed gimp 2.8 from ppa on 12.04 but getting "segmentation fault" (nothing else). could one help?
<ByT3b0N3> no working solution on internet
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<chimeracoder> does anybody know why I might be getting " wlan0: deauthenticating from <MAC> by local choice (reason=3)" even if I have power management off?
<holstein> ByT3b0N3: i would launch from terminal.. try as the guest user, or another user, or by removing/moving the user config. try the default supported version..
<ByT3b0N3> 2.6 works
<ByT3b0N3> but 2.8 not
<holstein> ByT3b0N3: well, not 2.8 from that unsupported ppa..
<ByT3b0N3> which one is supported?
<ByT3b0N3> for 2.8
<ByT3b0N3> ppa:otto-kesselgulasch/gimp
<ByT3b0N3> this one i have
<ominomi> hello. whenever i try to press shift  l, the ctrl r key is also triggered even though i'm not pressing it, and when i press shift r, the ctrl l key is triggered without me actually pressing it.
<ominomi> i can't used the shift key for uppercase letters at all anymore
<ominomi> *can't use the
<JustSighDudes> Anyone dual boot on a yoga 2?
<ObrienDave> ominomi, sounds like new keyboard time
<ominomi> obriendave i hope not, i havent been using it that long
<ominomi> this is what it looks like when i run it through the keyboard layout chart. the left shift key is the only one i'm pressing down http://i.imgur.com/kQscujP.png
<ObrienDave> ominomi, might try changing keyboard layout
<ominomi> ObrienDave, it does that for every layout iäve tried. iäm trying the swedish layout right now
<ominomi> ObrienDave: Okay, I'm using my old worn out IBM keyboard right now. It doesn't seem to have this problem like the Logitech one does.
<ominomi> It appears you were right that it is a keyboard-specific problem.
<ominomi> Thanks.
 * ObrienDave wonders if you might need a driver?
<unholycrab> someone hath summoned me
<unholycrab> (\/) ;; (\/)
<unholycrab> and has cowered away
<unholycrab> WHO
<unholycrab> unacceptable
<JustSighDudes>  /join #linux
<JustSighDudes> Huh
<blade57> hi all
<blade57> im want to know where i can get the apache webserver
<k1l_> blade57: install the apache package?
<blade57> where do i get the
<blade57> thank you by the way
<k1l_> "sudo apt-get install apache2"
<blade57> thank you
<k1l_> !apache | blade57
<ubottu> blade57: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<MrSendova> You can also install components separatly but it depends on your needs (eg: do you need php or you will host only static content)
<blade57> im trying to by pass my fire wall for work so i can stop it from happing
<MrSendova> blade75: Can you explain more precisely?
<blade57> i was reading on a form and one person was talking about using apachy and a script
<blade57> we are having a problem with the dell sonic firewall at my work
<blade57> me and my IT guy are trying to find ways around it so we can stop it in the future
<MrSendova> blade57: Sorry I can't help you with that
<histo> blade57: find ways around what?
<blade57> where do you think a good chanel would be to help me with that
<blade57> histo: the dell sonic firewall
<babetyboo> quick question, anyone point me in the direction of how to install google chromoe on lxle?
<babetyboo> from terminal?
<k1l_> babetyboo: ask the lxle support how the recommended way is
<MrSendova> using apt-get?
<babetyboo> yeas please
<MrSendova> you can install chromium with apt-get
<babetyboo> what sudo apt-get googlechrome?
<MrSendova> babetyboo: Chromium is the open-source version of chrome
<yandexru> does ubotnet work to make winows xp bootable on usb?
<babetyboo> yeah i got that, i want to make use of html5 though?
<MrSendova> babetyboo: Chromium include those functionnality
<MrSendova> babetyboo: In fact, all modern browsers do...
<babetyboo> so then what is the best blogging tool for chromium?
<babetyboo> incorporating html5
<MrSendova> babetyboo: what CMS/Blog engine do you use?
<babetyboo> im using wordpress.om but want to customize more
<MrSendova> babetyboo: What do you want to customize?
<babetyboo> mainly using the html5 templates found here http://html5up.net/
<babetyboo> once i download the template how do i incorporate it in wordpress?
<histo> blade57: use a proxy
<MrSendova> babetyboo: I'm not a wordpress expert but if you want to add wordpress templates you have to find templates made for wordpress. Anyway, if you have more wordpress questions i suggest you to move to #wordpress or go google it
<babetyboo> a proxy app?
<k1l_> babetyboo: that is not a ubuntu or chromium question, that is a wordpress question
<blade57> histo: we have most poxy blocked
<histo> blade57: can you ssh out?
<histo> blade57: what is it blocking exactly that you are trying to circumvent?
<blade57> histo: some site but not most
<k1l_> blade57: i would suggest you talk to your IT department about that
<babetyboo> if you can point me in the riht direction i can take it from there to ssk out
<MrSendova> blade57: Is using tor an option?
<histo> blade57: sshuttle is a nice way out.
<blade57> im working with my IT department but they don't know anything about linux so i told them i would see if i could get passed it using it now that it is gitting more press because of windows 8
<blade57> not to say that a bad thing i love ubuntu
<babetyboo> bingo!  shuttle is the way forward me thinks.  thanks blade
<kingbeowolf> I have a software raid how can I improve performance?
<blade57> histro: what is sshuttle
<wolfy1339> i'm running server 14.04, and i'd like to enable coloring on the terminal, on debian it was colored by default, any way to change this
<histo> !info sshuttle | blade57
<ubottu> blade57: sshuttle (source: sshuttle): Transparent proxy server for VPN over SSH. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.54-2 (trusty), package size 46 kB, installed size 192 kB
<k1l_> kingbeowolf: buy a real raid adapter
<babetyboo> real raid adapter?  is what?
<histo> wolfy1339: edit your .bashrc  and create an alias for ls pointing to ls --color=auto
<kingbeowolf> k1l_, got any recommendations ?
<kingbeowolf> I am using a software raid and i have 4 SSD disks and it isn't as fast as I would like
<histo> wolfy1339: echo 'alias ls='ls --color=auto' >> ~/.bashrc && source ~/.bashrc
<k1l_> kingbeowolf: no. but am sure the #ubuntu-offtopic will have recommendations if you explain your setup there
<histo> wolfy1339: echo 'alias ls='ls --color=auto'' >> ~/.bashrc && source ~/.bashrc       <<< corrected typo
<histo> kingbeowolf: software raid is not as fast as a raid controller. What type of raid do you have?
<kcdehimposter> Hey guys I have a problem.  I just installed gnome, and didn't like it, so when I went to go uninstall it (I am on Ubuntu 13.10), it didn't go through all the way.  I am now try to run ubuntu, but it is very glitchy, I can't see my desktop and such.  I can't find anything that will fix my problem.  I'd really appreciate some help so I can get back to the steam summer sale :)
<kingbeowolf> histo, raid 0
<MrSendova> kcdeh: What desktop manager do you want to replace gnome with?
<histo> kcdehimposter: what do you mean you can't see your desktop?  what happens when you login?
<histo> kingbeowolf: By what means are you measuring speed?
<blade57> histo: thank you i well try that and see what it dose thank you all for all you help i well be back on to tell if it worked
<kcdehimposter> MrSendova: I want to replace gnome with unity again
<wolfy1339> ok, i checked out a post on askubuntu and they had TERM=xterm-color and mine is TERM=cygwin, how do i change that
<kcdehimposter> or whatever the default ubuntu de was
<k1l_> kcdehimposter: how did you install gnome?
<MrSendova>  kcdehimposter: do ctrl-alt-f2 and then login into the terminal. Then, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<kingbeowolf> histo, gnome disk utility using the benchmark funciton
<kcdehimposter> Ok I will try that, but I followed this link :http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/12/upgrade-gnome-3-10-ubuntu-13-10
<kcdehimposter> But the uninstall part didn't work for me
<marknew> How do I disable GRUB.  I don't need it.
<k1l_> !ppapurge | kcdehimposter
<ubottu> kcdehimposter: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<k1l_> marknew: do you have a bootloader besides grub?
<histo> marknew: what are you going to use in place of it?
<kcdehimposter> kil_: I tried ppa purge, and it doesn't work :(
<k1l_> kcdehimposter: please put all that into a pastebin so we can see "what" is not working
<marknew> Nothing.  I just want the computer to boot into Ubuntu when I turn on the power.
<CooLBALL> im stuck with ubuntu installing kernel source
<CooLBALL> how long does it take?
<marknew> I have replaced Windows.
<marknew> with Ubuntu.
<histo> marknew: well you need grub then
<k1l_> marknew: then set the timeout to 0. but if ubuntu is the only install it should not display grub
<CooLBALL> how long can the installer take on kernel source?
<k1l_> marknew: or run a "sudo update-grub" that will renew the grub menue and make ubuntu the nr.1
<marknew> It displayed GRUB because there was bootloader information for Windows on a second hard drive.
<histo> marknew: remove the windows entry and timeout and regenerate your grub.cfg
<marknew> It was placed in a "System Reserved" partition on the second drive.
<CooLBALL> please i am bugging out
<wolfy1339> i checked out a post on askubuntu and they had TERM=xterm-color and mine is TERM=cygwin, how do i change that? Ubuntu Server 14.04, i added the alias ls for ls --color, uncommented the line with force
<k1l_> marknew: you need grub for booting.
<marknew> How do I remove the Windows entry from GRUB?  I'm very new to Linux.
<wolfy1339> *force_colors yes
<CooLBALL>  /boot/grub.conf
<k1l_> marknew: run "sudo update-grub" that will write the new grub table and if windows is deleted from the disk it will scratch that
<kingbeowolf> histo, gnome disk utility using the benchmark funciton
<marknew> Thanks.  Is it safe to remove the "System Reserved" partition from the second hard drive?
<kcdehimposter> kil_: Here is a paste of what happens when I try to do the uninstall: http://pastebin.com/PsL3Me6e
<histo> k1l_: is os-prober enabled by default after installing?
<histo> kingbeowolf: what sort of result are you getting and what are you expecting?
<CooLBALL> i am bugging out please help me should  the installer take 20 minutes on something kernel source?
<daftykins> marknew: you don't want to boot Windows anymore?
<marknew> Correct.
<daftykins> then that partition can go, yes - as long as GRUB isn't installed there
<k1l_> histo: yes
<marknew> How would I know that?
<daftykins> pull the disk... does the other boot? :D
<histo> marknew: how would you know what?
<rodney77> Hi, old Ubuntu install disks I used to use had an option at the beginning where you could install or try ubuntu, or you could boot with these different flags (like nomodeset). I put the 14.04 installer on a USB stick and when I boot from it, it boots straight into the desktop. Is there a way I can still boot with flags?
<k1l_> kcdehimposter: please show a "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d" in a pastebin
<marknew> OK, I'll try this.  Thanks.
<kcdehimposter> k1l_: Here you go: http://pastebin.com/470fLhfZ
<histo> !who | markthomas
<ubottu> markthomas: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<fmShadow> Hi I installed 14.04 and also gnome fallback.  It seems I can't add any additional workspaces in the workspace switcher though.  When I try to add workspaces, It always only gives me 1 workspace.  Any ideas?
<kingbeowolf> histo, i can't run the test as I am booted into my OS, but last time I ran it I got only about 500MBps
<histo> kingbeowolf: and you're disappointed with that?
<markthomas> histo, can I help you with something?
<histo> markthomas: wrong hilight
<kingbeowolf> histo, with 4 SSD disk yes
<histo> kingbeowolf: http://lucatnt.com/2013/06/improve-software-raid-speed-on-linux/
<histo> kingbeowolf: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-raid-increase-resync-rebuild-speed.html
<k1l_> kcdehimposter: try a - instead of the / in the ppa name?
<kcdehimposter> k1l_: It was unable to find the package
<k1l_> did you already remove the packages?
<kcdehimposter> k1l: How can I check? I don't think I have.
<k1l_> see the apt log in /var/log
<k1l_> well, need to leave now, gl
<kcdehimposter> ok thanks
<dcrk> Hello all
<dcrk> I've installed ubuntu on an encrypted volume with unencryped /boot mounted (dm-crypt with luks). Can someone point me to how I configure the os to prompt me for password on boot?
<saml> how can I lxc-create without sudo ?
<saml> not as root
<marknew> Is there a substitute for iTunes in Linux?  I want to sync with my iPod Touch.
<kingsley> marknew: apt-cache search itunes
<marknew> Is this done in Terminal?
<ObrienDave> yes
<marknew> Thanks very much. I have 14.04.  I'll give it a try.
<histo> !ipod | marknew
<ubottu> marknew: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<histo> saml: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/lxc.html
<saml> yup thanks
<marknew> I had to hurry and copy the above info you provided so I could try this later.  Thanks.
<smrtz|nix> I'm trying to get upstart to run a bash script as root at boot.  Can someone help me out please?
<marknew> I have bought and paid for Dashlane, a password manager.  Will it work with Ubuntu 14.04, and if not, what are my alternatives?
<ObrienDave> marknew, keepassx
<marknew> What is "keepassx"
<daftykins> based on your question is it not obvious?
<dsoto> http://www.keepassx.org/
<marknew> Sorry, never heard of it.  I'll take a look.
<pavi45> how to access windows 8 uefi filesystem from ubuntu live cd ?
<Deihmos> uefi file system?
<Deihmos> fat32 partition?
<ObrienDave> uefi is more like legacy BIOS
<kcdehimposter> Does anyone know how I can switch my primary desktop environment? I think it's set as gnome, but I want to set it back to unity.
<ObrienDave> should be able to select it from the logon screen
<kcdehimposter> I have it switched partially over to the unity login scren, but I still get the loading gnome screen on startup. Unity is really glitchy and I can't see my desktop.
<pavi45> Deihmos: I think NTFS , the one which comes default on those windows 8 machines . I had to manually select disable uefi boot and use normal boot to boot via a live usb  . but I cant access the filesystem
<cody__> A while back I installed xmonad on my xubuntu install and have been using it ever since. I'd like to use xubuntu now though but it isn't working. I try to select it at the login screen and it tries to login then takes me back to the login screen.
<cody__> I'm guessing maybe I hardcoded xmonad somewhere for some reason, but I'm not sure.
<pavi45> Deihmos:  also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI tells about how to install ubuntu on uefi mode, but I am not interested in installing , I just wanna access those files from windows , back them up and format the damned windows 8 machine to freshly install ubuntu
<daftykins> pavi45: what do you want to do with the EFI boot partition?
<pavi45> daftykins: there are some files in windows C partition , I am not sure if its actually normal NTFS partition as I was unable to access the files.
<pavi45> or am I getting it all wrong about uefi , windows8 ?
<daftykins> pavi45: are you trying to backup the Windows install so you can put it back later?
<ObrienDave> uefi is more like legacy BIOS not a file system
<daftykins> there are still EFI specific partitions though
<pavi45> ObrienDave: just one question , if there are EFI partitions can be accessed from ubuntu the normal way ?
<daftykins> pavi45: tell us what you're trying to do, i think you're confused...
<ObrienDave> that i don't know. wife has threatened me if i mess with her 8.1 laptop LOL
<daftykins> ;)
<ifellasleep> I'm very confused o_o
<ifellasleep> live in a constant state of it lately
<daftykins> ifellasleep: that's nice, but also off topic
<ObrienDave> go back to sleep ;P
<ifellasleep> kk!
<pavi45> daftykins: my friends damned windows 8 is messed up . I just wanna backup his files and install ubuntu on that machine .
<pavi45> First thing I wanna do is back up just some documents using the live cd , later I want to deal with the uefi installation issues.
<daftykins> pavi45: so you should be able to just boot a LiveCD and mount any partition fine
<ifellasleep> rephrase: ubuntu has left me in a constant state of confusion lately
<ifellasleep> :D
<pavi45> daftykins: it gave me some errors while mounting the partitions from live cd.
<daftykins> pavi45: ok, do you want to share them via pastebin?
<FuuqUmiist> is it possible to get a WD MyBook external hard drive to work on Ubuntu?
<RandomGuy5432> perhaps you need a way to run chkdsk first?
<ObrienDave> FuuqUmiist, i have 2 running on Xubuntu
<celroc> FuuqUmiist: It should be, yes.  I use an external HD in Linux Mint
<daftykins> FuuqUmiist: sure.
<FuuqUmiist> the hard drive works on windows computers, but not on linux, the hard drive is password protected
<FuuqUmiist> i think the problem might be the WB software, it only runs on windows
<FuuqUmiist> WD*
<daftykins> FuuqUmiist: oh you're using WD SmartWare to encrypt it, yeah i don't think that's going to happen
<prageeth_> will it work on wine
<daftykins> no
<celroc> FuuqUmiist: Sorry.  I don't use the password protection feature on mine.  I don't have any experience to offer on that one
<FuuqUmiist> the wine didn't work, might i should try un updated wine or something
<ObrienDave> use Smartware to decrypt it on windows
<daftykins> FuuqUmiist: i would consider it game over, decrypt or it's Windows only
<FuuqUmiist> i think before i was able to unlock it with wine
<prageeth_> why you can't now?
<FuuqUmiist> i don't know, maybe it was an older version or something
<ObrienDave> FuuqUmiist, http://askubuntu.com/questions/285267/how-can-i-get-my-western-digital-hd-to-work
<prageeth_> i would decrypt my data with windows machine and leave without encrypting againa
<prageeth_> sry again
<FuuqUmiist> okay i'll try that out
<prageeth_> cool
<harry> so I remember installing ubuntu with the virtual drive stuff enabled. I got a new sata drive today. How do I raid them?
<prageeth_> is anyone know about python celery
<daftykins> LVM != RAID
<morenoh149> prageeth_: what about it?
<prageeth_> i'm trying to understand how to call  defined tasks from different server
<morenoh149> daftykins: really? because I asked when I chose that option and ppl told me it would make a soft-raiding much simpler
<daftykins> morenoh149: where are said people? :)
<morenoh149> prageeth_: I would try #python. seems like an advanced use of python
<morenoh149> daftykins: the ether ;)
<morenoh149> pretty sure it was this very channel. but yeah looking up lvm now. seems like a softraid is doable
<prageeth_> morenoh149 : thanks mate
#ubuntu 2014-06-20
<mojtaba> Hi, I have installed VB and installed fedora in it. I am in seamless mode but I can not see any of fedora. Does anybody know what is the problem? (I seen in youtube people installed windows in VB and there were windows start menu in the top.) But I guess the problem is with unity and Gnome3.
<mojtaba> Any idea is highly appreciated.
<istvan> üdv
<daftykins> 'VB' ?
<daftykins> ah vbox
<daftykins> mojtaba: this isn't fedora support
<mojtaba> daftykins: half of the problem is with unity. But anyway I will ask the same in fedora, they will say the same.
<mojtaba> Any hint is highly appreciated.
<daftykins> mojtaba: try virtualbox channels too
<ObrienDave> mojtaba, try changing the seamless mode to scaled
<ObrienDave> or fixed size mode
<Beldar> mojtaba, There is a #virtualbox channel as well
<morenoh149> are the alternate installs discontinued? e.g. ubuntu-6.10-alternate-amd64.iso
<daftykins> yes
<Beldar> morenoh149, from 12.10 yes
<jrib> morenoh149: yes, why do you want it?
<morenoh149> I need a live disc with the raid software mdamd
<daftykins> software can be installed in live sessions
<morenoh149> guess I'll do that then
<mojtaba> No one in #vbox. no answer to my question here.
<morenoh149> I'm following this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=408461 think it's still good? was made in '07
<Guest40109> anyone know how to get past or restore apt-get update in xubuntu 14.04?
<morenoh149> mojtaba: you mean virtualbox?
<ObrienDave> morenoh149, don't know if this will help you http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<mojtaba> morenoh149: the channel is #vbox
<morenoh149> ObrienDave: nah. I'll just use the latest live disc and apt-get mdamd if it doesn't have it
<jrib> !raid | morenoh149
<ubottu> morenoh149: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<srachit> Hello there!
<srachit> I needed help with my laptop if anyone is free
<srachit> I own a windows 8 laptop
<daftykins> ask away on one line
<srachit> and for months now I have had a ubuntu partition
<srachit> I always used ubuntu and not my windows
<daftykins> stop pressing enter so much
<ifellasleep> lol
<srachit> Yesterday I logged into my windows and it said I have a bios update, I did the update and ever since it does not open up onto the grub menu but directly into windows
<srachit> How should I fix this?
<morenoh149> mojtaba: so you can't see any of fedora in virtualbox?
<ObrienDave> srachit, can you get to the F8 menu?
<morenoh149> srachit: fix your grub install. google that
<morenoh149> windows writes over the grub stuff all the time
<mojtaba> morenoh149: No
<srachit> Okay thanks morenoh149! ObrienDave I think i can
<ObrienDave> see if you can get to dual boot through F8
<srachit> morenoh149: once I fix the grub will my data on my linux system still be there?
<ObrienDave> yes
<celroc> srachit: If you have just one hard drive, this article should work: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<srachit> Okay, thanks guys! I'll look into that now! Thanks a lot celroc, ObrienDave and morenoh149
<CooLBALL> I need ubuntu to install without a swap partition
<ObrienDave> don't install it, easy peasy
<ObrienDave> you don't have to have the swap
<morenoh149> can I just say I'm glad to see a new lts release. pretty exciting
<CooLBALL> okay how do I tell ubuntu that I dont want a swap?
<morenoh149> CooLBALL: it'll just not
<ObrienDave> at install, it will give you a warning about not configuring swap. ignore it
<daftykins> he's gone.
<ObrienDave> figures
<ObrienDave> maybe i should enable join/leave messages again LOL
<morenoh149> ObrienDave: oh definitely. I considered disabling it but that's no good for slower channels.
<ifellasleep> you're missing out, join/leave messages keeps the flow of chat going!
<morenoh149> a lot of the time I'll idle and be able to respond to questions asked hours ago. But it only makes sense if you can see the other person is still logged in
<ObrienDave> nah, takes too long for me to backtrack through the junk LOL
<daftykins> let's stay on topic guys
<morenoh149> ObrienDave: again, for slower channels. ppl ask legit questions but there isn't too much discussion
<daftykins> morenoh149: stop the off topic chat please, you're welcome to take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<morenoh149> what's the difference between the alternate install and the server install?
<daftykins> i don't think alternate exists anymore
<jrib> morenoh149: there used to be different kernels for server
<jrib> morenoh149: that hasn't been the case for a while
<morenoh149> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads what that 14.04.4 then? rc?
<morenoh149> oh nvm that's 12.04
<jrib> morenoh149: you just want to install on raid, right?
<morenoh149> jrib: nah softraid. going through this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<jrib> morenoh149: fakeraid and software raid are not the same thing
<daftykins> morenoh149: are you still stuck on this? we said boot a live session then install the packages earlier, prior to install
<jrib> morenoh149: i assume you want to do software raid.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID#Boot_Loader claims that the graphical installer can handle that
<jrib> morenoh149: uh, ignore the #Boot_Loader anchor
<jasabella> does ubuntu support zfs?
<pavlos> jasabella, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2203885
<[[thufir]]> I'm on windows and am trying to install with pendrive.  I need to download the iso as well?  and then the pendrive will make a bootable usb disk?
<histo> [[thufir]]: yes
<ObrienDave> [[thufir]], do you already have the iso file?
<[[thufir]]> hi histo.  dunno, I thought I used dd correctly earlier, but it windows didn't recognize it.
<[[thufir]]> I'm at work now.
<[[thufir]]> for wubi, do I have to do anything about boot sequence in the bios?
<dsnyders> Hi all!  The numbers in square brackets at the start of Xorg.0.log... Are they the time?  Seconds since boot or something?
<[[thufir]]> wait...is wubi depreciated?  I want to dual boot?
<histo> !wubi | [[thufir]]
<ubottu> [[thufir]]: Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<histo> [[thufir]]: wubi is not dualboot
<zaxius> are there different versions of which going around? i had an alias on one machine where i was doing --read-alias, but when i try that on this computer i get "Illegal option --. Usage: /bin/which [-a] args"
<histo> dsnyders: it's a timestamp
<[[thufir]]> right, easy dual boot.  but, I need the 12.04 iso?  aaargh.  I'm partway through the 14.04 download.  I thought I saw a wubi.exe in 14.04...?
<ObrienDave> [[thufir]], easier to burn ISO to DVD then install to separate partition
<histo> [[thufir]]: wubi is not dualboot
<[[thufir]]> pardon, not dual boot.  I only have usb thumb on me.  what can I do?
<histo> [[thufir]]: Do you want to dual boot or run ubuntu from usb?
<histo> or wubi
<histo> !install | [[thufir]]
<ubottu> [[thufir]]: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<histo> [[thufir]]: What is it you want to do?
<zaxius> i wanted mailx the other day, so i installed whatever package it told me to to get it. i thought that was mailutils, but i guess not? is there a way to find out which package contained mailx?
<somsip> !find mailx | zaxius
<ubottu> zaxius: Found: bsd-mailx, heirloom-mailx, mailutils
<dsnyders> histo, Thanks.  I'm trying to track down why my keyboard won't work for about 25 seconds after displaying the login prompt.  Turns out there is a 25 second period in my Xorg.0.log (at about the 6.5 second mark) where there are no entries.
<[[thufir]]> I just want to get a simple wubi, or similar, demo in ubuntu on this system.  I guess I could resize partitions, but would rather not.  I liked the sound of wubi because it is, or was, very safe.
<zaxius> somsip: it was mailutils! i guess i have to install a separate package to get mailutils-config. thanks
<somsip> zaxius: np
<histo> [[thufir]]: I would install the iso to thumb drive. You can boot directly to it. Then it will be it's own seperate thing. Windows won't even know it exists.
<histo> [[thufir]]: If you want you can do wubi but it's not supported here.
<phil__> Hello
<histo> phil__: hello
<zaxius> well, i don't have a mailutils.rc file for some reason. what i'm really trying to do is get mailx to use a valid domain name. when i installed it i just used the name of my server and i don't know where to change that.
<[[thufir]]> if I install the iso to the thumb drive, I just need to change the bios boot sequence?  the thumb drive is only 2gb, however.
<dsnyders> [[thufir]]: wubi is kind of like a virtual machine.  It creates an exe file on your windows hard drive (no partitioning needed), and that file contains linux.  I'd go with the thumb drive route, though.
<[[thufir]]> dsnyders:  but the thumb drive is only 2gb.  won't work, will it?  too small..
<histo> [[thufir]]: yes
<[[thufir]]> histo:  yes, too small, or, yes, it will work?
<dsnyders> [[thufir]]: There are plenty of linux distributions that will easily fit on a 2G usb.
<histo> [[thufir]]: it will work
<histo> [[thufir]]: Is the iso over 2gb?
<jasabella> is there a page which summarises the differences between the nginx packages?
<[[thufir]]> the 14.04 iso is quite a bit smaller, but I wanted to install software as well.  apache2, mysql, etc.
<pdo_fn14> !package wordpress
<zaxius> ah, apparently you can just use the -r switch to set the from address.
<zaxius> but it's still going to spam...
<somsip> !info wordpress | pdo_fn14
<ubottu> pdo_fn14: wordpress (source: wordpress): weblog manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.2+dfsg-1 (trusty), package size 3150 kB, installed size 14705 kB
<histo> [[thufir]]: try wubi then it's all up to you.
<histo> [[thufir]]: and it's all free
<dsnyders> [[thufir]]: The size of the ISO doesn't matter.  You won't be putting both the iso and linux on the USB.
<histo> dsnyders: the size matters if you want it to fit on a thumb drvie.
<histo> !botabuse > pdo_fn14
<ubottu> pdo_fn14, please see my private message
<pdo_fn14> somsip: so the difference between !info's for universal package and !package's for system package?
<[[thufir]]> I am dissapointed.  thank you for the information.
<dsnyders> [[thufir]]: Spend some time reading through the pendrivelinux.com website
<somsip> pdo_fn14: I've never seen !package used and don't see it in the !brain
<[[thufir]]> I was planning on a clean install, I didn't expect to have to do some sort of dual boot.  maybe I'll partition.
<histo> [[thufir]]: you can do a clean install.
<histo> what are you talking about.
<pdo_fn14> Sorry if you get annoyed with me. I'll take clean here
<dsnyders> histo: plenty of room on a 2g thumb drive for a linux distro, even with some goodies.
<histo> dsnyders: yea
<dsnyders> histo: but yes, the bigger the better.
<[[thufir]]> histo:  yes, I could do a clean install, that is correct.  however, I need to resize the partition first to retain xp.
<histo> [[thufir]]: first you need to make up your mind on what you want to do.  Have you ever run linux before?
<histo> [[thufir]]: if not I suggest creating a bootable usb and testing and playing from there. That same USB will used to install the system via whatever means
<[[thufir]]> histo:  yes, I run linux on my home pc.
<histo> [[thufir]]: what is your native language?
<phil__> hey guys how do i change my nick "phil__"
<ObrienDave> " /nick whatever "
<phil__> thanks ObrienDave
<Beckon> how's everyone doing?
<streamofthot> fine really
<bourgesi> Great Beckon, you?
<streamofthot> experimenting with Manjaro in a virtual machine
<[[thufir]]> histo I'll have to resize partitions.  Native language english.
<Beldar> streamofthot, streamofthot Beckon chat is in #ubuntu-opfftopic
<Beldar> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Braden`> Hello!
<Braden`> What entry do I add to sudoers to enable a user to be able to specificy do:   service mysql start     service mysql stop    and  service mysql restart?
<vak0160> ..help set
<vak0160> .help set
<vak0160> .help
<Braden`> Anyone?
<rsw> no!
<histo> [[thufir]]: What version of linux are you running at home?
<histo> Braden`: You want to limit a user to just be able to do sudo service mysql stop  etc... ?
<Braden`> Yep
<histo> Braden`: and no other sudo commands?
<Braden`> Correct
<histo> Braden`: here's a good example with cmd alias
<[[thufir]]> histo:  I run 14.04 ubuntu.  not sure what to do now, I'm almost completely with the 14.04 download on this xp computer, and am resizing partitions to make room.  however, pen drive will only install older versions.  guess I might have to download an old Ubuntu...
<Braden`> histo:  Which example? :)
<daftykins> [[thufir]]: that makes zero sense.
<histo> [[thufir]]: what are you talking about?
<Beldar> [[thufir]], I doubt that is true, look at the bottom of this page and take your pick of usb loaders. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<thufir> got disconnected.  I'll resize partitions and install 14.04 with Linuxlive usb creator.
<histo> Braden`: sorry forgot the link hold up lol
<Beldar> [[thufir]], I doubt that is true, look at the bottom of this page and take your pick of usb loaders. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<histo> Braden`: https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/sudo-for-a-single-command-with-no-password-entry-802998/
<orion> Hi. How come when I log in to my machine I see: "6 packages can be updated. 5 updates are security updates."? I ran apt-get update/upgrade and there were no packages available to be upgraded.
<orion> What gives?
<histo> Beldar: don't muck the water further
<Beldar> histo, I'm not.
<Beldar> omly one post
<histo> thufir: what are you talking about using an older version?
<ObrienDave> orion, try dist-upgrade
<Bashing-om> orion: No indication of "held packages" ?
<scottnesbitt> #opensource.com
<thufir> histo:  I believe that at least some of the usb installers for windows will only install old versions of ubuntu.
<orion> ObrienDave: I don't have that command available. I am running 14.04.
<histo> thufir: no
<histo> thufir: follow teh directions on ubuntu.com
<ObrienDave> orion, try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<orion> Oh, that's what you mean
<ObrienDave> yes ;P
<orion> 0 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 0 to remove and 0 not to upgrade.
<thufir> histo ok. I was just looking at:  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/put-ubuntu-10-04-on-flash-drive-using-windows/   which only lists old versions.
<holstein> thufir: you can dd copy the iso's.. unetbootin didnt work?
<orion> ObrienDave: Any other ideas?
<holstein> orion: you have dist-upgrade
<Braden`> Cmnd_Alias      SERVICE_MYSQL_RESTART = "/sbin/service mysql restart"       omar ALL=SERVICE_MYSQL_RESTART, SERVICE_MYSQL_START, SERVICE_MYSQL_STOP    <-- isn't working
<holstein> orion: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Braden`> Syntax error
<Braden`> (that is for sudoers)
<Braden> (that is for sudoers)
<chuck1> asdf
<Braden> (that is for sudoers)
<Braden> (that is for sudoers)
<Braden> (that is for sudoers)
<Braden> (that is for sudoers)
<Braden> (that is for sudoers)
<unopaste> Braden you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<chuck11> asdf
<Braden`> ?
<ObrienDave> orion, sudo apt-get install -f
<unopaste1> Braden you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<lordbachus> snap
<chuck111> asdf
<ObrienDave1> orion, sudo apt-get install -f
<unopaste11> Braden you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<lordbachus1> snap
<chuck1111> asdf
<ObrienDave11> orion, sudo apt-get install -f
<unopaste111> Braden you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<lordbachus11> snap
<Braden`> Someone has too much time on their hands
<chuck11111> asdf
<ObrienDave111> orion, sudo apt-get install -f
<unopaste1111> Braden you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<lordbachus111> snap
<chuck111111> asdf
<ObrienDave> what?
<ObrienDave1> what?
<ObrienDave11> what?
<ObrienDave111> what?
<ObrienDave1111> orion, sudo apt-get install -f
<unopaste11111> Braden you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<ObrienDave1111> what?
<lordbachus1111> snap
<lordbachus> echo
<lordbachus1> echo
<chuck1111111> asdf
<lordbachus11> echo
<lordbachus111> echo
<lordbachus1111> echo
<lordbachus11111> snap
<somsip> !ops | bots are chatting to each other (lordbachus and chuck)
<ubottu> bots are chatting to each other (lordbachus and chuck): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy
<unopaste111111> Braden you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<lordbachus11111> echo
<chuck11111111> asdf
<somsip1> !ops | bots are chatting to each other (lordbachus and chuck)
<ubottu1> bots are chatting to each other (lordbachus and chuck): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy
<unopaste1111111> Braden you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<lordbachus111111> snap
<unopaste11111111> Braden you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Beckon> wget -P ~/.irssi http://static.quadpoint.org/irssi/fear2.theme
<Beckon1> wget -P ~/.irssi http://static.quadpoint.org/irssi/fear2.theme
<Beckon11> wget -P ~/.irssi http://static.quadpoint.org/irssi/fear2.theme
<Beckon111> wget -P ~/.irssi http://static.quadpoint.org/irssi/fear2.theme
<Beckon1111> wget -P ~/.irssi http://static.quadpoint.org/irssi/fear2.theme
<Beckon11111> wget -P ~/.irssi http://static.quadpoint.org/irssi/fear2.theme
<Beckon111111> wget -P ~/.irssi http://static.quadpoint.org/irssi/fear2.theme
<Beckon1111111> wget -P ~/.irssi http://static.quadpoint.org/irssi/fear2.theme
<Beckon11111111> wget -P ~/.irssi http://static.quadpoint.org/irssi/fear2.theme
<Beckon111111111> wget -P ~/.irssi http://static.quadpoint.org/irssi/fear2.theme
<Fall> oh wow
<Braden`> Botnet attacks are so mid-90s
<Fall> we're not even getting creative with the nicks anymore, just append more 1's hey?
<ObrienDave> wth was that?
<ObrienDave1> wth was that?
<ObrienDave11> wth was that?
<ObrienDave111> wth was that?
<ObrienDave1111> wth was that?
<IdleOne> sorry about all the noise folks.
<IdleOne> back to support
<Braden`> Cmnd_Alias      SERVICE_MYSQL_RESTART=/sbin/service mysql restart        omar ALL=SERVICE_MYSQL_RESTART, NOPASSWD: SERVICE_MYSQL_RESTART        <-- It still asks me for a password and tells me that user omar does not have access to do "service mysql restart"
<ObrienDave> is it safe?
<Braden`> I just set them all on ignore
<ObrienDave> will remember that
<Braden`> What am I doing wrong with the sudoers file?
<orion> ObrienDave: 0 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 0 to remove and 0 not to upgrade.
<orion> With apt-get install -f
<orion> Is the MOTD cached in some way? Can I clear that cache?
<ObrienDave> dang, a lot of people having trouble with apt tonight
<Braden`> If anyone can help me with my sudoers issue, I'd really appreciate it
<vak0160> Braden`: you could use chown and set /etc/init.d/mysql to a group
<vak0160> Braden`: and add root and your user to that group
<vak0160> you don't need sudo anymore
<Braden`> vak0160:  There should be a way to do it with sudo.  I tried everything I found on google without any luck
<Quoexl> sorry guys fell in this late, may offer assistance?
<ObrienDave> of course
<Quoexl> short synopsis please
<Quoexl> Is your computer plugged in? This is a very common mistake
<Braden`> There is no way to get sudo to grant access to only do "service mysql restart"?
<vak0160> Braden`: where did you put that permission in sudoers? bottom of the file?
<trism> orion: some of the motd scripts cache results, what's the problem?
<[[thufir]]> is it harder to install from a usb thumb drive when it uses squished usb?  unetbootin put the iso on the thumb drive.
<[[thufir]]> if there's no option to boot from usb in the bio, there's no work-around?
<sydney> [[thufir]]: what do you mean by squished?
<sydney2> [[thufir]]: what do you mean by squished?
<sydney22> [[thufir]]: what do you mean by squished?
<[[thufir]]> sydney:  the usb dongle is regular usb connector on the computer side, but where it connects to the thumb drive it's either micro or mini usb.
<ObrienDave> [[thufir]], if the BIOS does not support it, no
<sydney222> [[thufir]]: what do you mean by squished?
<pgnome> hello... has anyone installed kernel 3.15 or 3.16 rc1 on 14.04?
<sydney2222> [[thufir]]: what do you mean by squished?
<ObrienDave> again?
<pgnome2> hello... has anyone installed kernel 3.15 or 3.16 rc1 on 14.04?
<sydney22222> [[thufir]]: what do you mean by squished?
<sydney> what is hapening?
<sydney2> what is hapening?
<sydney22> what is hapening?
<sydney222> what is hapening?
<sydney2222> what is hapening?
<sydney22222> what is hapening?
<pgnome22> hello... has anyone installed kernel 3.15 or 3.16 rc1 on 14.04?
<sydney222222> [[thufir]]: what do you mean by squished?
<sydney222222> what is hapening?
<[[thufir]]> sydney the dongle is either mini or micro usb on the thumb drive.
<pgnome222> hello... has anyone installed kernel 3.15 or 3.16 rc1 on 14.04?
<sydney2222222> [[thufir]]: what do you mean by squished?
<sydney2222222> what is hapening?
<pgnome2222> hello... has anyone installed kernel 3.15 or 3.16 rc1 on 14.04?
<sydney22222222> [[thufir]]: what do you mean by squished?
<sydney22222222> what is hapening?
<pgnome22222> hello... has anyone installed kernel 3.15 or 3.16 rc1 on 14.04?
<sydney222222222> [[thufir]]: what do you mean by squished?
<sydney222222222> what is hapening?
<pgnome222222> hello... has anyone installed kernel 3.15 or 3.16 rc1 on 14.04?
<sydney2222222222> [[thufir]]: what do you mean by squished?
<sydney2222222222> what is hapening?
<ObrienDave> !ops | the bots are back
<ubottu> the bots are back: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy
<pgnome2222222> hello... has anyone installed kernel 3.15 or 3.16 rc1 on 14.04?
<[[thufir]]> I cannot boot from usb, so cannot install from the thumb drive.  that leaves either optical (dvd or cd) or network install?  or, as a longshot, wubi?
<pgnome22222222> hello... has anyone installed kernel 3.15 or 3.16 rc1 on 14.04?
<[[thufir]]> are there bots or something on this channel?  very weird.
<gartral> errr... lolwut? http://i.imgur.com/wNDnV3D.png Disk Utility.. you are stoned...
<gartral2> errr... lolwut? http://i.imgur.com/wNDnV3D.png Disk Utility.. you are stoned...
<gartral22> errr... lolwut? http://i.imgur.com/wNDnV3D.png Disk Utility.. you are stoned...
<gartral222> errr... lolwut? http://i.imgur.com/wNDnV3D.png Disk Utility.. you are stoned...
<gartral2222> errr... lolwut? http://i.imgur.com/wNDnV3D.png Disk Utility.. you are stoned...
<gartral22222> errr... lolwut? http://i.imgur.com/wNDnV3D.png Disk Utility.. you are stoned...
<gartral222222> errr... lolwut? http://i.imgur.com/wNDnV3D.png Disk Utility.. you are stoned...
<gartral> !ops | bot flood emergency!
<ubottu> bot flood emergency!: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy
<gartral2> !ops | bot flood emergency!
<gartral22> !ops | bot flood emergency!
<gartral222> !ops | bot flood emergency!
<gartral2222> !ops | bot flood emergency!
<gartral2222222> errr... lolwut? http://i.imgur.com/wNDnV3D.png Disk Utility.. you are stoned...
<gartral22222> !ops | bot flood emergency!
<gartral222222> !ops | bot flood emergency!
<gartral2222222> !ops | bot flood emergency!
<gartral22222222> errr... lolwut? http://i.imgur.com/wNDnV3D.png Disk Utility.. you are stoned...
<gartral22222222> !ops | bot flood emergency!
 * gartral peeks up from the bomb bunker
<ObrienDave> children must play
<sydney> thank you IdleOne !!
<phunyguy> yano: you read my mind
<yano> heh
<surf2b1> I updated Ubuntu and after the upgrade the resolution are only allowing 640x480. I am running Windows 8.1 and using Virtual Box. Anyone know how to fix the resolution displaying correctly?
<gartral> ok, are we done?
<ObrienDave> for now LOL
<pgnome> surf2b1, updated what?  sounds like video drivers?
<vak0160> Braden`: found it, the reason that line not working is because /sbin/service is not exists (at least for me), try `which service` to get the path and use it in sudoers
<pgnome> I am wondering if anyone has tried kernel 3.15 or 3.16 rc1... can I ask now? lol
<ObrienDave> i tried 3.14, got rid of it
<pgnome> why?
<surf2b1> pgnome: IDK exactly. I just started Ubuntu after not using it for quite awhile and a dialog told me there was an update for Ubuntu and it installed a bunch of packages
<ObrienDave> 3.14.3 irrc
<ObrienDave> kept freezing my laptop
<pgnome> oh
<pgnome> surf2b1, what video card do you use?
<pgnome> sounds like video drivers to me
<pgnome> is this ubuntu  as virtualbox client or host?
<surf2b1> pgnome: Under "display adapters" in Windows it says Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600 and NVIDIA GeForce GT 750M. Is that what you are looking for? Sorry for the newbness
<Braden`> vak0160:  Thank you!
<Braden`> That was definately the problem
<surf2b1> pgnome: Google search seems to suggest installing Guest Additions in VB. All the guides show a "Devices" menu in VB but I don't have that
<ObrienDave> guest additions are pretty mandatory
<ObrienDave> you need the extensions iso and guest additions
<yagami> hooola
<yagami> :)
<yogi_> morning
<ObrienDave> greetings
<histo> !info linux-image
<ubottu> Package linux-image does not exist in trusty
<histo> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.29.35 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 28 kB
<histo> pgnome: ^^^
<a2d> ^_^
<anghel> I am new here
<ObrienDave> welcome
<Jayson_Virissimo> thanks
<Jayson_Virissimo> what do most people use this channel for?
<ObrienDave> Ubuntu support questions
<ObrienDave> general chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<halberd> I have a hdd with windows and ubuntu installed (together taking up all the drive space) but no grub.  Is it safe to run grub-install or is that going to overwrite things?
<ObrienDave> how are you dual booting now?
<halberd> from grub on a flash drive
<halberd> do I need to free some drive space for another logical partition for grub?
<ObrienDave> no, grub installs to the MBR of your windows boot drive
<halberd> as I understood it, grub is too big to fit in the MBR and must put parts of itself elsewhere
<ObrienDave> not sure about that. you do not need a new partition
<halberd> do I install it to my ubuntu / partition?
<ObrienDave> not sure about that either. anyone else?
<ObrienDave> which OS was installed first on your computer? i assume windows
<pgnome> surf2b1, oh, it's a laptop then... that's the problem... integrated/hybrid graphics
<surf2b1> pgnome: not a laptop.
<pgnome> 750M means it's integrated
<meek_geek> guys my laptop screen is broke ( i put a headphone bt keyboard and screen) now i can see only 1/5 of it that too colors dripping
<meek_geek> but no physical damange to screen
<meek_geek> i think pressure from headphones damage the pixels
<halberd> ObrienDave, yes windows
<meek_geek> what 2 do ?
<halberd> then I installed ubuntu on a flash drive, then I transferred ubuntu from the flash drive to the hard drive (making new partitions and transferring the files with tar, then mkswap)
<ObrienDave> meek_geek, you probably ruptured a BUNCH of LCD cells. nothing you can do except close the lid flat when not in use
<halberd> and it boots OK but I have to use grub on the flash drive and edit the UUID of boot option to be the one on the hdd
<amy> Hi, I really need some support. I have lost an ID which I will never find again. I overtyped it in GEDIT and saved. However it could also be in memory. I have checked the backup copy gedit keeps but not luck any ideas guys please?
<halberd> because grub on the flash drive doesn't detect ubuntu on the hdd automatically (which raises another question... why?)
<ObrienDave> halberd, i know it can be done. not familiar enough with the process to help
<ObrienDave> amy, ID for?
<meek_geek> ObrienDave, Can a laptop screen be remove so that the external VGA ports / HDMI can we used with external monitor ?
<ObrienDave> meek_geek, yes
<ianorlin> you can use with the screen still there
<ObrienDave> meek_geek, ^^^
<meek_geek> no no I want to remove the laptop screen!
<meek_geek> Is it possible ?
<ObrienDave> yes
<surf2b1> pgnome: installed a fresh version of ubuntu with Guest Additions and now the resolution is back to normal.
<Bashing-om> halberd: One may install grub to the HD, but will overwrite the Windows boot code ( not a problem as grub will chainload windows to it's boot menu) .
<ObrienDave> surf2b1, \o/
<amy> ObrienDave, One time OTP key
<ianorlin> won't that make it turn on if you hit keyboard in transport?
<meek_geek> ObrienDave, Omg i cannot even see now
<ianorlin> and possibly wake up
<meek_geek> so If I remove the screen of laptop would external VGA/HDMI still work ?
<meek_geek> ObrienDave, do we need VGA to boot up or HDMI would work ?
<ianorlin> HDMI can work but there could be problems
<amy> ObrienDave, The key has been entered on my clipboard lots of times and entered into firefox in the tor browser
<meek_geek> ianorlin, but no problems with VGA ?
<ObrienDave> meek_geek, you probably need laptop screen to configure the external monitor. you might me SOL right about now
<ianorlin> might as well but less likely
<ObrienDave> *be
<meek_geek> but I have used my MACBOOK pro without screen for long
<ianorlin> unless you do something like take hard drive out install openssh-server and then remotely acess it but there are security concerns
<meek_geek> with external monitor
<ianorlin> sometimes if you boot with external montior it will show
<ianorlin> at least with vga
<ObrienDave> meek_geek, it might work, ymmv
<meek_geek> ianorlin, Ok I would take the risk of removing laptop screen then and try an external monitor there only
<meek_geek> ok
<meek_geek> I m so scared cuz if it dont work i have no pc then
<ObrienDave> amy, do you have a backup anywhere?
<ObrienDave> meek_geek, try connecting monitor to external port for now
<Blamemonkey> Hey guys, I am looking for some help with wine and #winehq is dead
<ObrienDave> winehq is usually dead
<halberd> Bashing-om, are you sure that the Windows boot code is _all_ it will overwrite?  that would imply that Grub isn't any bigger than the Windows boot code
<ObrienDave> halberd, grub is strictly a bootloader manager
<ObrienDave> scratch manager ;P
<meek_geek> ObrienDave, its only the way from home heh in mail now
<ObrienDave> grr, can't guarantee it will work off the bat. but worth a shot
<ObrienDave> halberd, how much ubuntu experience do you have?
<halberd> ObrienDave, well I've been using it for years but I'm no expert
<ObrienDave> ok look into https://sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair
<ObrienDave> be VERY careful with that
<halberd> I'm looking at http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<ObrienDave> ok
<ObrienDave> amy, do you have a backup anywhere?
<halberd> but I'm pretty unclear why that tutorial does all that stuff with chrooting into /mnt
<halberd> does it mean it will end up installing most of chroot into /mnt?
<halberd> er, most of grub into /mnt
<ObrienDave> let me look
<asdofindia> halberd, you're doing lfs? (i missed the initial part)
<halberd> I have windows and ubuntu installed on an hdd, but I copied the ubuntu install from a flash drive instead of doing a full reinstall, so I don't have grub on the hdd
<halberd> I know my installation of ubuntu is good since I can use it from grub on the flash drive
<halberd> but I'm trying to figure out the proper way to put grub on the hdd
<ObrienDave> halberd, no, i don't think so. your mainly adding default search folders to grub for other OSes. sort of like M$ path
<ObrienDave> biaf
<halberd> http://www.biaf.org/
<cuddylier> Is there anyway to limit a jar file executed by a user to not execute commands that go outside their directory?
<cuddylier> Or block the user from executing directory changing commands within a jar file?
<halberd> chroot?
<chrstphrchvz> halberd: LOL, I think he meant "back in a few"
<ObrienDave> yes, rofl
<asdofindia> cuddylier, http://askubuntu.com/questions/292925/how-to-sandbox-applications says chroot too :P
<chrstphrchvz> ObrienDave, halberd: I didn't see the beginning of the discussion either. Could /etc/fstab need updating (e.g. uuid's weren't used)?
<halberd> I already updated /etc/fstab, as I said the installation works fine except for not having grub
<halberd> I think it works fine, at least, it boots from grub on the flash drive without any errors
<ObrienDave> chrstphrchvz, <halberd> I have windows and ubuntu installed on an hdd, but I copied the ubuntu install from a flash drive instead of doing a full reinstall, so I don't have grub on the hdd
<cuddylier> asdofindia: Yes, that seems what I want but it says chroot can be broken out of fairly easily?
<cuddylier> I need something full proof
<asdofindia> maybe you need to set up the file permissions properly
<halberd> people say you should just install grub to /dev/sda but I am confused where grub would have space to put the majority of its files if I do that
<halberd> e.g. looking at http://askubuntu.com/questions/184155/where-to-install-grub
<amy> ObrienDave, no
<cuddylier> asdofindia: Do you mean the file permissions outside that user's directory?
<amy> Is there anyway I can retreive my past copy history
<amy> It's in there
<vak0160> halberd: AFAIK grub would install it's files in /boot in the main partition
<vak0160> halberd: and a loader in MBR
<asdofindia> cuddylier, yes. because if you want your user to not do anything outside the directory he's in, then the best way is to give him access only to his directory.
<halberd> how does it identify the main partition, vak0160 ?
<vak0160> halberd: from where you linux installation
<cuddylier> asdofindia: Currently the users only are chown'ed to their user directory
<vak0160> your*
<halberd> but how does it know which one that is
<halberd> in my case the first partition is some Windows loader IIRC
<asdofindia> amy, I use something called diodon
<cuddylier> The file that was accessed has 404 chmod permissions but they could still access it
<vak0160> halberd: i think grub would just write to /boot, wherever / is
<Guest10175> cambadas \o/
<amy> asdofindia,
<amy> I need something now I can get back my old history
<amy> Without any new apps or anything
<Guest10175> vocês tambem é usuario de Linux ?
<ObrienDave> !es | Guest10175
<ubottu> Guest10175: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<chrstphrchvz> halberd: Both grub-install and update-grub seem fairly intelligent--they identify what OS's are installed and what partitions they are on.
<Guest10175> eu posso usar o tradutor
<halberd> chrstphrchvz, so you're saying, if I enter a terminal from a live CD, and type sudo grub-install /dev/sda, it will install to my hard drive and automatically find the ubuntu installation in the logical partition /dev/sda5, where it will put its files?
<chrstphrchvz> Quer dizer português? !pt | Guest10175
<ObrienDave> !pt | Guest10175
<ubottu> Guest10175: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<ObrienDave> halberd, that sounds about right
<Guest10175> (Y)
<chrstphrchvz> halberd: As long as grub-install is run from the chroot in the Ubuntu partition
<halberd> chrstphrchvz, I'm confused how that works (I understand what chroot does)
<halberd> but why do you chroot in this case?
<chrstphrchvz> Guest10175 Ou este canal #ubuntu-br
<asdofindia> halberd, http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub.html#mozTocId432831 see how when you install natively you have to specify where your /boot is, but when you use grub-install it guesses on its own
<chrstphrchvz> halberd: When GRUB is installed there is a boot loader installed at the beginning of the disk (MBR) and just about the rest (some configuration, customization) is stored under /boot in the Ubuntu installation. When installing  Ubuntu, the installer does the same thing of running e.g. grub-install /dev/sda
<chrstphrchvz> …as a chroot.
<chrstphrchvz> asofindia: note that the link is discussing GRUB 1, not GRUB 2
<halberd> alright I think I get it, but one thing:  are a "native" install and a grub-install mutually exclusive?
<halberd> because I think I want to use grub-install to perform a native install to the MBR
<asdofindia> halberd, I suppose when you can do grub-install you don't need to resort to the other method. the 'native' method is when you're stuck in grub console.
<chrstphrchvz>  ObrienDave: Something else occurred to me, is when /boot is a separate partition. When I clone Ubuntu onto another drive, but I installed with a separate /boot, that needs to be mounted as well (such that the chroot sees it as /boot).
<ObrienDave> agreed
<halberd> alright
<halberd> well thanks for your help chrstphrchvz, ObrienDave, asdofindia  , vak0160
<ObrienDave> looking at boot repair again, sec
<halberd> I think I understand how to do it now
<ObrienDave> oh geez, hope i'm not borking my boot
<chrstphrchvz> halberd: You're welcome. The tutorial is correct in the general sense; there are definitely cases where other things need to be taken into account in order for it to work right.
<Andrew> ea
<halberd> such as what cases, chrstphrchvz ?
<chrstphrchvz> For example I typically check that my /dev/sdx is what I want, I might use /dev/disk/by-id/ata-… instead to make sure
<halberd> I just identify it by fdisk -l, I can see it has all the windows stuff on it so it must be the one
<chrstphrchvz> This is apparent when more than one drive is present (e.g. hard drive + USB), and I didn't check in Gparted or "parted -l" which was which.
<chrstphrchvz> halberd: Good idea.
<jake> Hey all is it neccessary to use terminal at all times in order to install a program through the sudo apt-get install name whenever you want to install a new program not in the unbuntu softeware center
<chrstphrchvz> ObrienDave: boot-repair (the program) usually wants to reinstall GRUB (the program) on whatever installation; since in this case we know GRUB2 (the program in Ubuntu) is already installed, all we need is "install-grub" to apply it to the MBR. (I hope I know what I'm talking about…)
<asdofindia> jake, if it's not in the software center, apt-get will not help you either
<ObrienDave> chrstphrchvz, i hope so also LOL
<chrstphrchvz> ObrienDave: sorry, "grub-install"
<ObrienDave> no apologies necessary :)
<jake> asdofindia thank I am new to unbuntu so I would imagine it will take some serious time to get used to how it all works.
<jake> whats grub-install
<sporkeee> jake, You have the context you got it from?
<chrstphrchvz> jake: see http://linux.die.net/man/8/grub-install
<chrstphrchvz> jake: IIRC, ubuntu software center "hides" some programs (aka "technical items"), but using something like aptitude or Synaptic, they can be browsed easily
<asdofindia> jake, the thing to note is: almost everything you can do in ubuntu/linux you can do using the command line/terminal. GUIs are built on top of this. So, what GUIs do is, take your graphical input and run a command based on that.
<asdofindia> so, most tutorials now will be based on 'terminal ways' of doing it. But I'm sure software centre works as good.
<ObrienDave> back in a bit (BIAB) lol
<srachit> Hello I recently updated my windows bios and my grub disappeared, I am following this tutorial to repair it: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd but on the second step I get this error:  mount: mount point /mnt/dev does not exist
<jake> I got that asdofindia thanks for the info would you happen to know where there  may be a concise command line reference book/ guide perhaps in the software center or online.
<srachit> Anyone know what I should do?
<x86_64> WHY is ubuntu one discontinued?
<chrstphrchvz> srachit: could you give us the output of mount
<srachit> The first time I did it, there was no mount second time I got this: mount: /dev/sda2 already mounted or /mnt busy mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda2 is already mounted on /mnt
<chrstphrchvz> x86_64: http://blog.canonical.com/2014/04/02/shutting-down-ubuntu-one-file-services/
<asdofindia> srachit, mkdir -pv /mnt/{dev,proc,sys}
<jake> right now I have Unbuntu LTS running in virtulization so I am trying to locate where aptitude and synaptic are currently in the software center the host is a Win 8.1 and I wont do a direct dual boot because the last time it caused the memory segments to cross and I lost data on the host machine.
<chrstphrchvz> asofindia: If it's an Ubuntu installation root directory, then those should already be there.
<asdofindia> jake, I googled "ubuntu command cheat sheet" and got http://www.cheat-sheets.org/saved-copy/ubunturef.pdf
<srachit> asdofindia: what does that do?
<srachit> chrstphrchvz: what should I do?
<asdofindia> chrstphrchvz, in /mnt?
<jake> asdofindia your truely amazing THANK YOU!
<sporkeee> srachit, you can use a gui app to do this, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair save the bootinfo summary's url that is given.
<asdofindia> srachit, your first message was that mount point /mnt/dev does not exist. the command I gave creates directories.
<chrstphrchvz> Running the command "mount" while not in a chroot will tell us what else is needs to be mounted in order to proceed
<chrstphrchvz> asofindia, srachit: if /mnt/dev does not exist I'm thinking that the installation hasn't been mounted to  /mnt yet
<asdofindia> oh yeah chrstphrchvz. srachit, did you do `sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt` properly by changing X and Y?
<srachit> I think I did, I did sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<asdofindia> yes.
<asdofindia> srachit, are you on a live CD?
<chrstphrchvz> asofindia, srachit: I would check by running "ls /mnt" to see if that's what we wanted
<Konst> Hey, I am  having an issue where all torrent clients are stalling my torrents on my ubuntu 14.04 install. They were working a week ago and I did not change anything. torrents do download on my other machine which is running Windows. I've been having a hard time finding a solution on google.
<Konst> I tried deluge, qbittorrent, ktorrent, transmission.
<srachit> asdofindia: yes I am chrstphrchvz: what is that command supposed to show? It shows me two things BOOTSECT.BAK and EFI
<chrstphrchvz> asofindia, srachit: then that's not the right partition. I was expecting bin, dev, etc, lib,…
<asdofindia> exactly.
<srachit> I see, let me run gparted again
<srachit> how do I undo the sudo mount command?
<asdofindia> `umount`
<chrstphrchvz> asofindia, srachit: the partition you mounted obviously isn't an ext2/3/4 filesystem, does gparted show which one is?
<chrstphrchvz> srachit: specifically, "umount /mnt"
<asdofindia> and srachit, my "truely amazing" command was a bad command :P (never trust people on IRC)
<[[thufir]]> I'm trying to use http://www.oak-wood.co.uk/oss/tbdialout   but it's asking "where" skype is.  where is the binary tbdialout needs?
<asdofindia> well, srachit sorry. mixed up the truely amazing
<srachit> chrstphrchvz: sda9 and sda10 both are ext4
<chrstphrchvz> srachit: oh boy…
<matt__> Hi, I'm having an issue with a new install of 14.04 that says I'm connected to wifi with a strong signal, but will not log on to the Internet. I've been googling and have not been able to find a solution. My machine is a Dell Latitude E6400.
<srachit> chrstphrchvz: sda9 is 48 GB and sda10 is 21GB
<asdofindia> matt__, are you sure it isn't a problem with your internet connection?
<sporkeee> [[thufir]], The gola is to bring skype up correct?
<sporkeee> goal
<chrstphrchvz> Konst: I'm not sure how to handle your issue, have you looked at http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthread.php/334410-Why-are-Linux-bittorrent-applications-so-terrible ?
<matt__> Positive, because I'm logged into the internet right now on a different machine. I'm really puzzled by this issue.
<asdofindia> sporkeee, too much football? :P
<[[thufir]]> sporkeee: Is it it /usr/bin/skype?  yes, well, it should also dial the number.
<sporkeee> asdofindia, never played football.
<asdofindia> matt__, do a `ping 8.8.8.8` and see if it receives responses.
<srachit> chrstphrchvz: i did ls on both and sda9 has bin dev boot etc lib32 etc etc but sda10 has my account srachit and lost+found as the two folders
<matt__> ok testing now
<sporkeee> asdofindia, If you want to play tit for tat be careful.
<chrstphrchvz> [[thufir]]: From what I can tell it tries to use a URI beginning with skype: (sort of like how http: launches something in your browser). I'm not sure how Skype on linux works…
<asdofindia> srachit, sda9 is your / partition and sda10 your /home partition
<matt__> It says: "PING 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8) 56(84) bytes of data." Then the terminal hangs. Does that help?
<srachit> asdofindia: so which should I use?
<[[thufir]]> ok, interesting.  where do you see about the URI?  I'm just fooling around, it's not that big a deal, but it would be nice.
<asdofindia> srachit, 9 obviously.
<[[thufir]]> I see, you're looking at the asterisk directions for tbirddialout?
<asdofindia> matt__, you're not connected to the internet :P
<asdofindia> matt__, maybe try `ping <your router IP>`
<matt__> :). Ok, trying that now
<gaurav_> \nick GauravButola
<chrstphrchvz> srachit: I think sda9 is your "root" / and sda10 is you /home. For the tutorial we need to run "mount /dev/sda9 /mnt"
<srachit> ok, thanks!
<matt__> asdo, same error: "Ping ROUTERIP (ROUTERIP) 56(84) bytes of data"
<chrstphrchvz> srachit: proceed from where it says "Now bind the directories"…
<darkblue_b> hi all - I wanted to report back to the channel.. 12 hours ago I asked about options for a disk I had accidentally hit "quick format" on .. I got mixed advice, in addition to "oh well".. I can report back that after ~8 hours of scanning.. testdisk  repaired the disk partition and file system (ext4)
<asdofindia> matt__, just to show you how ping should actually work `ping localhost`
<darkblue_b> it was a 3TB ext4 disk with GPT partition type, I believe
<chrstphrchvz> [[thufir]] this might be what you need: http://mikebeach.org/2011/03/28/installing-skype-on-ubuntu-or-debian-with-updates-for-skype-urls/
<asdofindia> matt__, since your router doesn't return packets, there's something wrong with that connection.
<matt__> asdo, my network controller is Intel Coproration Ultimate N Wifi Link 5300. This link says that drivers were not released, but if I don't have the proper drivers then I wouldn't even detect wireless, right? That's what's confusing me. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=929644
<matt__> I can see the network, it says I have a full signal, but when I try to connect, it doesn't work.
<chrstphrchvz> matt__: that was back in 2008…
<matt__> chrst, I know :( It's the best I'm finding with the google machine...
<asdofindia> matt__, you said you're connected to your wifi!
<Asist> hi i have a ping issue from ubuntu 13.10 to windows 8 any help?
<matt__> asdo, yes, with a different machine. But this machine I just installed 14.04 to isn't connecting
<asdofindia> asist, windows 8 doesn't play ping pong with ubuntu very well.
<meek_geek> asdofindia, Oh try doom 3 then
<penguinman> windows 8 doesn't play with anything very well.
<asdofindia> matt__, congrats. you did a lot of pings to know what you already know.
<quuxman> hey I'm having some GNARLY openssh-client / openssh-server problems that I've never experienced anything like before
<chrstphrchvz> matt__ : can you right click on the network tray icon and click "Connection information", does it say anything for "primary dns"?
<meek_geek> Windows 8 does not even play well with Windows itself
<quuxman> I have a very fresh Ubuntu 14.04 server and it's not accepting ssh connections
<matt__> @asdo ha! @chrst -trying now
<meek_geek> quuxman, oh it cannot be
<Asist> how how can i fix this issue
<matt__> @chrst - primary DNS is 75.75.75.75
<quuxman> meek_geek: oh? Interestingly I'm getting different behaviors when attempting to connect from two different machines
<asdofindia> quuxman, I think you need to install an ssh-server
<chrstphrchvz> Asist: what does it say when you run "service ssh status" on the server?
<quuxman> meek_geek: client1: says connection timed out, while server says "Did not receive identification string from 192.168.1.12"
<quuxman> meek_geek: client2: ssh_exchange_identification: read: Connection reset by peer, and I see nothing in server's auth log
<[[thufir]]> chrstphrchvz: I can't find that skype package, so I'm googling it.   thanks.
<quuxman> meek_geek: I'm way beyond that
<quuxman> meek_geek: I'm not an idiot
<Asist> i do not have ssh service on the windows machine
<asdofindia> lol wrong geek.
<quuxman> er, sorry meek_geek I meant asdofindia
<chrstphrchvz> Asist: I meant on the machine you're trying to ssh into
<chrstphrchvz> are you able to do that?
 * asdofindia sees confusion all around. why does everyone have an ssh problem altogether?
<chrstphrchvz> Asist: can you ping the machine?
<meek_geek> SSH is a problem by design
<quuxman> becaus Ubuntu 14.04 has major ssh config problems?
<Asist> i just want to ping to test connectivity
<chrstphrchvz> please stay constructive, people
<Asist> from ubuntu to windows 8
<asdofindia> Asist, describe the problem you're facing.
<meek_geek> I like Ubuntu but the only problem is that RMS called it a spyware :[
<Asist> ping from my ubuntu 13.10 to windows 8 fails
<asdofindia> Asist, how are the machines connected?
<Asist> but i can ping ubuntu from the windows 8 machine
<Asist> yes
<asdofindia> asist, how?
<phunyguy> meek_geek: can you stay on topic please?
<Asist> wifi
<Asist> home network
<quuxman> I've never had ssh fail in this way
<meek_geek> phunyguy, it is a topic thing; People are not using it because it is being called as Spyware; Peeps are in confusion and chaos
<newvirus> illegal access
<asdofindia> well, asist, are you sure you've got the windows8 IP right?
<phunyguy> meek_geek: that is not the purpose of this channel
<Asist> yes
<newvirus> backtrack
<newvirus> kali
<phunyguy> newvirus: what are you doing?
<Asist> very right not wrong
<matt__> arg. I just logged in to a different wifi network from my phone and it works. now I'm totally baffled.
<srachit> chrstphrchvz: after doing grub-install /dev/sda I get this error: grub-install: error: /usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/modinfo.sh doesn't exist. Please specify --target or --directory.
<meek_geek> newvirus, o
<quuxman> maybe my issue would be better to discuss on #linux?
<quuxman> though I can't send to that channel for some reason
<phunyguy> quuxman: contact an op there, you may be muted.
<Artemis3> quackgyver, because its ##linux
<Artemis3> quuxman
<phunyguy> OH right
<phunyguy> need the extra #
<Asist> no solution maybe?
<Asist> ok
<asdofindia> matt__, does your router have some kind of MAC address restriction?
<asdofindia> Asist, tell me your IP addresses. Windows and ubuntu
<matt__> asdo, I'm not sure how to determine that.
<Overlordz> hi I'm trying to copy data off an old, old hard drive (Conner CFS420A) with a USB-IDE enclosure.  I know the enclosure works cause I just used it on another drive.  ubuntu doesn't seem to be able to read the head/cylinder/sector count.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7672848/
<matt__> But apparently I can log into one wifi network and not another at the moment.
<chrstphrchvz> matt__: Is any device usually able to connect to the internet as long as you enter the wifi password?
<asdofindia> matt__, it's usually configured in the router's configuration page. 192.168....
<matt__> Yes, have connected with tablets, phones, tons of different laptops.
<asdofindia> matt__, okay. then maybe there is no mac restriction.
<phunyguy> Overlordz: perhaps the drive is bad
<Overlordz> phunyguy, oh, right, forgot to mention - I just pulled it from a machine where it booted into win95
<chrstphrchvz> Overlordz: I wouldn't be surprised if hdparm can't access that info if it's a USB enclosure…
<Asist> 192.168.1.x network
<matt__> could it be something in network connections?
<quuxman> I just needed to be identified with NickServ to say something on ##linux
<chrstphrchvz> Overlordz: or maybe it's too old to negotiate with the USB enclosure… I'm looking for info on your drive model…
<loa> is there way to create something like software hybrid disk? For example i buy sdd and files wich used frequently but changed rarely moved to ssd and used from there.
<quuxman> for some reason I have to re-auth every day
<loa> buy ssd *
<srachit> I'm stuck on the grub install step here: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd, I am getting this error: grub-install: error: /usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/modinfo.sh doesn't exist. Please specify --target or --directory.
<chrstphrchvz> Overlordz: Have you tried mounting it? If it's listed as /dev/sdc, I would think that that's possible
<sporkeee> srachit, two easy ways  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair or boot in with this and do it from the desktop. http://www.supergrubdisk.org/super-grub2-disk/
<chrstphrchvz> srachit: sorry, haven't found what to do yet. asdofindia: I come across stuff relating to efi install, could that be it?
<sporkeee> srachit, Did not follow your problem I assume this not a efi boot partition issue.
<Overlordz> chrstphrchvz, mount says "mount: /dev/sdc: can't read superblock"
<srachit> sporkeee:  I have no idea what the issue is
<chrstphrchvz> loa: I've looked into that myself, one of the names it goes by is "tiering". Not familiar with any linux solutions though.
<srachit> sporkeee:  I tried the boot repair program you told me about, this came up regarding efi The boot of your PC is in Legacy mode. You may want to retry after changing it to EFI mode.
<chrstphrchvz> Overlordz: from something like http://forums.windrivers.com/showthread.php?84725-Can-t-access-drives-connected-via-an-EIDE-to-USB-kit it seems that old hard drives using C/H/S mode instead of LBA mode will not work with your enclosure. It may work if you can attach it internally (if your PC is old enough)…
<Asist> any fedena users
<bng> hi all, anyone using fglrx?
<bng> is there any workaround to save screenshots?
<Asist> HI FEDENA HELP
<Asist> How can i configure mongrel to start  at boot up
<chrstphrchvz> Asist: this wouldn't be the place… do they happen to have an IRC channel?
<phunyguy> not even sure what fedina is
<srachit> Anyone?
<chrstphrchvz> phunyguy: school management software, nothing ubuntu related
<chrstphrchvz> srachit: I don't think setting your PC to boot in EFI is going to help… are you still in the chroot?
<phunyguy> chrstphrchvz: ahh, gotcha
<srachit> yes
<srachit> I am still in chroot
<chrstphrchvz> srachit: actually, it may, I'm trying to see why boot-repair told you about legacy mode…
<Overlordz> chrstphrchvz, interesting, thanks, I do have a PC around that has an IDE connector on the mobo, I think.
<chrstphrchvz> srachit: Are you doing this from the PC you use Ubuntu on?
<srachit> yes I am
<ObrienDave> LOL i borked my grub just now getting back to normal
<chrstphrchvz> srachit: Curious, what model is your PC?
<srachit> er a samsung np370r4e I think
<chrstphrchvz> srachit: Do you remember what version of Ubuntu you had installed>
<chrstphrchvz> ?
<srachit> the latest 14.04 I thin
<chrstphrchvz> srachit : Ok, what LiveCD did you use to boot ?
<chrstphrchvz> srachit: I think I found it…
<srachit> I dont know, I had it for a while now, but I dont think its 14.04
<srachit> Is that the problem chrstphrchvz?
<chrstphrchvz> srachit: I should have noticed from earlier, that sda2 partition had an EFI directory--your Ubuntu install is EFI mode. We need to mount the efi partition and run a special grub-install…
<quuxman> damn this problem is really weird. Still wrestling with it. Posted it here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/485777/openssh-server-is-refusing-connections-by-blocking-or-resetting
<srachit> chrstphrchvz: What should I do now?
<chrstphrchvz> srachit : could you run parted -l again, what does it say about /dev/sda2?
<chrstphrchvz> srachit: I think that's probably your EFI system partition
<srachit> chrstphrchvz: so I mount back on sda2 and do a ls?
<chrstphrchvz> srachit: not quite…
<srachit> then?
<chrstphrchvz> srachit:  In http://paste.ubuntu.com/7672931/ I have an example output of "parted -l" that identifies my EFI system partition, I'm trying to check what it is in your case
<srachit> chrstphrchvz: so how can I get those details to show up?
<celroc> srachit: He means to open a terminal and type "parted -l" without the quotes :-)
<chrstphrchvz> srachit: going off the output of "parted -l" I'm looking for a partition that has a filesystem of fat32 and size of somewhere around 100-500MB maybe.
<srachit> parted -l isnt doing anything
<e^> sudo parted -l
<e^> type that
<srachit> thanks e^, chrstphrchvz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7672943/
<bhavana> how to install sapgui in ubuntu14.04 ?
<chrstphrchvz> thanks e^, srachit: great, now we can use "mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/boot/efi"
<srachit> chrstphrchvz: so I first unmount right?
<chrstphrchvz> srachit: no
<srachit> chrstphrchvz: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/boot/efi mount: /dev/sda2 already mounted or /mnt/boot/efi busy mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda2 is already mounted on /mnt/boot/ef
<e^> O.o
<chrstphrchvz> srachit: ok, then something did it for us… let me look for the right grub-install command now…
<chrstphrchvz> srachit: that last part is  /mnt/boot/efi right, not  /mnt/boot/ef ?
<srachit> yes
<srachit> efi
<bhavana> how to install sapgui in ubuntu . please somebody help me ?
<chrstphrchvz> srachit: ok, can we chroot back into /mnt and run "grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=/boot/efi"
<Overlordz> chrstphrchvz, haha so I put that drive in a Quad Core machine that is old enough to have IDE on the motherboard and it started trying to boot into win 95 o_O.  I've got ddrescue copying everything off now though.
<e^> chrstphrchvz: shouldn't he add /dev/sda at the end of the command?
<srachit> chrstphrchvz: Installing for x86_64-efi platform. Fatal: Couldn't open either sysfs or procfs directories for accessing EFI variables. Try 'modprobe efivars' as root. Fatal: Couldn't open either sysfs or procfs directories for accessing EFI variables. Try 'modprobe efivars' as root. Installation finished. No error reported.
<chrstphrchvz> srachit: Hmm. what's the output of "mount" now?
<srachit> How do i print the output of mount?
<e^> chrstphrchvz: maybe he has to bind the dev proc and sys directories
<chrstphrchvz> e^, srachit: actually, looking at http://askubuntu.com/questions/357037/install-efi-mode-grub2-on-ubuntu-booted-from-legacy-mode tells me that we're not supposed to be installing grub2-efi from legacy mode. We may need to try again but making sure to boot the liveCD in EFI mode, not legacy/BIOS mode.
<srachit> chrstphrchvz: so I need to open the system setting, shift to efi mode and then redo this?
<chrstphrchvz> srachit: "sudo mount" I think
<quuxman> is there an easy way to make update-manager add sources.list entries for the next LTS without actually doing the dist-upgrade?
<quuxman> or should I just do it manually with vim?
<vedic> Hey guys, I am using Ubuntu 12.04 and developing a web site. I want to test it on Internet Explorer 8, 9, 10, 11. How can I do that?
<yassine> salut tt le monde
<chrstphrchvz> srachit: yes, we should be in EFI mode, but also we want to make sure the computer boots using the EFI loader on the LiveCD, not the legacy one, so if there's a boot menu option/startup key, that might help
<srachit> okay brb, let me mess with the settings and see if anything works
<chrstphrchvz> !fr | yassine
<ubottu> yassine: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<yassine> ubottu, so I can speak english?
<ubottu> yassine: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chrstphrchvz> vedic: This wouldn't be the place, sorry. Microsoft should have some stuff to look at: https://www.modern.ie/en-us
<yassine> who is asking for MS stuff?
<chrstphrchvz> yassine: wasn't sure if you needed help in French. English is welcome here :)
<bng> hi all, please is there *any* workaround to save screenshots with Catalyst driver?
<yassine> vedic- to my knowledge, no IE on linux
<yassine> chreuben, perfect, english is my first lanuage
<chrstphrchvz> bng: are you getting the black screen/cursor only problem?
<chrstphrchvz> yassine: sorry, not familiar with many french salutations :)
<chreuben> ?
<L0uk3|Mobile> He did C-H-<tab> and it autocompleted the other nick
<srachit> chrstphrchvz: I changed it to UEFI and restarted and it opened to the grub menu with my linux partition there but my windows partition missing, now I'm on my linux system and not the live CD
<chrstphrchvz> L0uk3|Mobile, thanks. chreuben : sorry, he meant chrstphrchvz
<chreuben> ah :) ok
<chrstphrchvz> srachit: so you're trying to mount your Windows partition in Linux now, right?
<bng> chrstphrchvz: I am getting screenshot with older state of the screen
<srachit> chrstphrchvz: I'm not sure, because there were other options on the grub menu like windows recovery and a few others I cant remember
<chrstphrchvz> srachit: Oh, you're trying to boot into Windows now?
<chrstphrchvz> srachit: maybe running "sudo update-grub" will restore it?
<srachit> I guess so, I'm just trying to get back my previous grub menu which had both my linux and windows partition
<histo> srachit: run sudo update-grub and it should find windows
<srachit> Ah I think that worked, thanks guys! Going to try now
<histo> srachit: you'll have to chroot or boot to recover mode
<mc0e> WRT https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/f-spot/+bug/1189063 , which is a critical issue in f-spot, I don't seem to be able to bump the priority up.  Who can do that?  This package is the default handler for importing photos from a camera, so it seems like a pretty important one for ubuntu's credibility.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1189063 in f-spot (Ubuntu) "f-spot full crash upon startup" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<chrstphrchvz> histo: update-grub shouldn't need to be run from recovery/rescue right?
<YaMoonSun> Is there a way to get Grub installed again without using a bootable cd/flashdrive?
<chrstphrchvz> YaMoonSun: if you're in your Linux system right now, running grub-install should work (looking for instructions…)
<YaMoonSun> From terminal, yes? Do so as sudo?
<chrstphrchvz> his to, srachit: Grub Customizer is another tool to check that the options we want are there--and it uses update-grub while running, btw
<histo> chrstphrchvz: what?
<histo> YaMoonSun: How was grub removed?
<histo> YaMoonSun: did you actually remove it from the mbr or just the package and configs?
<srachit> It worked like a charm, thanks a lot everyone!
<YaMoonSun> It's not my system, my mate's mate managed to install 4 copies of ubuntu and 4 swap files over a windows 8 pc, and now it's not responding to any os except one.
<YaMoonSun> Hoping grub will fix, or give options at least.
<histo> YaMoonSun: sudo update-grub
<YaMoonSun> Alright, will attempt, and if grub doesn't exist?
<loa> is messing with atime usefull when i use ssd?
<loa> i read that there is relatime
<histo> loa: yes mount with noatime option
<loa> histo, what do you think about relatime?
<histo> loa: you can, I don't need atimes however
<YaMoonSun> Is Teamviewer in the Ubunto store, because my mate's trying to install it and it's asking him to extract the files from the .deb
<loa> histo, i read that some application rely on this feature
<destasioing> ciao a tutti
<chrstphrchvz> YaMoonSun: when you have downloaded the .deb file from TeamViewer, you can install it either with "dpkg -i" or (preferably) gdebi.
<chrstphrchvz> YaMoonSun: I'm guessing that when you double clicked on it it opened Archive Manager?
<YaMoonSun> Indeed.
<chrstphrchvz> YaMoonSun: your mate is running Ubuntu, not Xubuntu/Kubuntu/etc right?
<YaMoonSun> Yes indeed.
<chrstphrchvz> YaMoonSun: here we go: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware#Installing_downloaded_packages
<histo> loa: no issues here
<bhavana> How can i install sapgui in ubuntu ?
<histo> !info sapgui
<ubottu> Package sapgui does not exist in trusty
<histo> !info sapgui-package
<ubottu> sapgui-package (source: sapgui-package): utility to build SAP GUI related Debian packages. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 0.0.10 (trusty), package size 6 kB, installed size 72 kB
<YaMoonSun> Thanks mate
<loa> histo, why for home there are defaults but not for root? https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/screenshot-2014.06.20-10%3A35%3A44.png
<bhavana> Please elaborate I have not understood
<chrstphrchvz> mc0e: unfortunately that bug is over a year old and has only been tagged as affecting 8 people…be sure to add yourself though
<mc0e> I have added myself
<chrstphrchvz> bhavana: the package you want to install is called "sapgui-package", so installing it either by looking in the software center or running "sudo apt-get install sapgui-package" should work
<bng> anyone could advice with bash, please?
<histo> loa: what?
<histo> loa: that's default install
<histo> loa: you can add relatime or noatime to those options just like defaults,noatime,blahblah
<chrstphrchvz> mc0e: Ahh, I should have noticed…
<sporkeee> !details | bng
<ubottu> bng: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<bng> nevermind I just figured it out I guess :)
<chrstphrchvz> mc0e: You saw the bug on red hat, right? https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=903022
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 903022 in f-spot "f-spot starts, but then dies after a few seconds." [High,New]
<bng> but you could help me maybe, I am making a script to run a wine program and I need to change few setting beforehand
<mc0e> chrstphrchv: probably not.  It's frustrating.  I'm not doing anything special to cause this bug, just running the app from an unconfigured starting state.
<mc0e> yes, I saw that.  I linked it into the ubuntu bug page
<bng> one of them is to change keyboard layout: done, but can I disable keyboard repeating? I did it for the whole desktop currently which is not ideal
<mc0e> sounds like the bug is fixed upstream
<mc0e> chrstphrchvz:  stephen shaw has commented on both the redhat and ubuntu bug pages that the bug is fixed upstream, but no release since then
<sporkeee> bng, might be the place #winehq
<bng> sporkeee: I want to disable key repeating using shell command, not sure it's strictly wine-thing
<sporkeee> bng, nothing I know.
<bng> sporkeee: but thanks
<histo> mc0e: there are a lot of packages that need to be updated
<chrstphrchvz> mc0e: yeah, even in debian sid, the last f-spot update was last October
<histo> chrstphrchvz: I found a package today that hasn't been updated since 2010
<chrstphrchvz> (same version, 0.8.2-5.1
<chrstphrchvz> (I'm not sure if we should be glad this isn't enterprise linux, though)
<chrstphrchvz> mc0e: have you been using an alternative?
<chrstphrchvz> mc0e: actually, f-spot was replaced by shotwell as the default a couple years ago
<histo> chrstphrchvz: well I guess if it aint broke why fix it?
<bng> how do I tell bash: do something if $1 is not empty, please?
<bng> something like "-n $1" ?
<Macer> anybody know why music.xbox.com won't play any songs ?
<histo> bng: what are you trying to do?
<Macer> in firefox in ubuntu?
<Macer> i can't find much information on it other than people with the same problem
<histo> Macer: probably need silverlight or something stupid from ms
<bng> histo: I forgot how to evaluate logical operators I guess
<Macer> histo: i have a silverlight plugin installed
<Macer> works great with netflix
<bng> histo: I want the script to know when any argument has been passed to it
<histo> bng: /j #bash
<Macer> histo: i'm also using UAControl to tell xbox.com that i'm running the windows ff
<Macer> same thing i had to do for netflix
<histo> Macer: yeah probably drm based something or other
<histo> Macer: it doesn't work here on Arch with ff
<Macer> histo: wow that's lame :)
<Macer> i mean it isn't a deal breaker but still doesn't make much sense
<Macer> since netflix is heavily drm too
<Macer> then again i'm sure it may require some sort of wmp stuff that ff in ubuntu just doesn't have
<histo> Macer: possibly you could test in a vm or wine possibly
<chrstphrchvz> his to, Macer: I just got it to work in google chrome
<chrstphrchvz> histo, Macer: it says it requires Flash player (which chrome includes)
<histo> chrstphrchvz: ahh I had no script running let me try again]
<thana> hi all
<thana> im trying to set up a 14.04 vm using packer
<histo> thana: k
<thana> i put "openssh-server openssh-server/permit-root-login boolean true" into the preseed file. yet the password loging for root via ssh is still not allowed on the resulting system - any idea why?
<SierraAR> I'm currently running ubuntu 12.04.4 64-bit on a VPS; Is there any real reason for me to upgrade to 14.04? I'm currently using it as a webserver and a ZNC server
<thana> consulting the debconf-get-selections on the resulting machine confirms that the value for this variable is set to true, but the openssd_config still has the PermitRootLogin setting set to without-password
<histo> thana: root account is disabled from the rip
<sporkeee> SierraAR, Supported for three more years, it is all your decision.
<thana> histo: huh?
<histo> SierraAR: no wait for 14.04.1
<histo> !upgrade | SierraAR
<ubottu> SierraAR: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<thana> histo: the root login exists and has a password set. its the sshd_config that is simply wrong...
<histo> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> LTS to LTS upgrades are not offered automatically until the .1 release has been issued. Ubuntu 14.04.1 is due for release on 24th July, and you will only see an option to upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 after that date.
<histo> SierraAR: ^^^^^^
<histo> thana: ahh well change it
<SierraAR> histo: Ok, any real reason to upgrade to 14.04.1 then? If I dont have to worry about things breaking, going out of date, etc, I'd rather not risk breaking the server by updating xD
<thana> histo: i cant. its a packer setup.
<kaitanya> need help with quota. i'd like to set 300MB for group users on. my current info http://paste.ubuntu.com/7673149/
<thana> histo: the point is, that the sshd_config is not in sync with the deconf-settings for the openssh-server package
<histo> thana: try in #ubuntu-server
<thana> ok thx
<Macer> blah. ah well. i guess i'll just see abou tsetting up plex to play music
<Macer> and cancel my ms music pass :/
<histo> bng: http://linuxconfig.org/bash-scripting-tutorial
<kirk_> destasioing: register 0331831328 destasioing@gmail.com
<bng> histo thanks, I am using the gnu manual also
<histo> bng: Your question didn't make sense, I'm assuming you were looking for ${args[1]}
<bng> histo:  I found it, I meant:     if [[ -n $1 ]];   then
<histo> bng: ahhh
<bng> btw does anybody know how to properly assign desktop keybinding shortcuts in gconf editor?
<helmut_> hi
<quuxman> Wow, I'm still wrestling with my ssh issue. I upgraded the client and server to the latest version for Ubuntu 14.04, and the debug outputs changed somewhat, but still same overall behavior. I updated my askubuntu post: http://askubuntu.com/questions/485777/openssh-server-is-refusing-connections-by-blocking-or-resetting
<quuxman> this is really killing me
<quuxman> :-P
<abhie2e> hi. i downloaded repo using apt-mirror is /var/spool/apt-mirror then created  symboling link at /var/www/html/ubuntu using ls -l whenever i try to access http://myip/ubuntu it says the file not found 404 error. i manualy confirmed that there is data in /var/spool/apt-mirror/mirror/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu . help please
<survietamine> hello, my teamate has create a new openvz template based on 14.04, after installing screen package, I've got this error : "update-rc.d: warning: default start runlevel arguments (2 3 4 5) do not match screen-cleanup Default-Start values (S)"
<cristian_c> Hi
<survietamine> how can I fix it ?
<cristian_c> How can I draw an arrow with mtpaint?
<cristian_c> pressing A or S, I don't get the result
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
 * sidesplit 
<nathanbbb> what would best practice be for restarting a server that requires a reboot
<jose__> join #ubuntu-es
<ryanjacobs> sudo shutdown -r now?
<nathanbbb> sorry I want to autmate it
<nathanbbb> I have setup automatic updates, but I don't want them to restart
<ryanjacobs> what do you mean: automate?
<ryanjacobs> oh
<nathanbbb> I believe i could check the /var/run/reboot-required file
<nathanbbb> it seems like the best thing would be to run a cron to restart
<ryanjacobs> so you want to reboot every so often no matter what
<nathanbbb> no
<nathanbbb> i only want to reboot when /var/run/reboot-required exist which is easy
<ryanjacobs> oh
<ryanjacobs> yeah thats real easy
<ryanjacobs> just make a cron job like you said
<ryanjacobs> and do [ -f /var/run/reboot-required ] && shutdown -r now
<arun_> hi guys. how many of u have installed and tried ltp ?
<arun_> sorry tlp
<ryanjacobs> arun_: i haven't. have you?
<arun_> ryanjacobs: no, so I am asking
<arun_> its tlp
<smallmouse> morning everyone, have tried looking on google how do i disable wifi and usb for a particular user permanentely. thank you
<ryanjacobs> i know what it is, i just haven't tried it
<ryanjacobs> arun_: i wonder how much of an impact on battery life it makes
<arun_> ryanjacobs: never used so I am asking u :)
<Artemis3> smallmouse, remove the user from the appropiate groups.
<smallmouse> Artemis3: is there a command to do this ?
<ryanjacobs> arun_: i found a review of tlp: http://itsfoss.com/solve-overheating-issue-battery-life-ubuntu-1304/
<Artemis3> smallmouse, there are graphic utilities to manage users as well
<faschel> so, right now gnome looks like this: http://i.imgur.com/AjP7PF0.jpg  the seconddary monitor looks fine, but the primary one....does not.  I did a fresh install yesterday, and there was no problem.  it's only been today.  does anyone have an idea where to start looking?
<smallmouse> Artemis3: can you make a suggestion please
<leeyaa> hello
<ryanjacobs> arun_: at the very bottom it says it didn;t make much impact on battery life
<leeyaa> when you install ubuntu server with software raid setup does it install grub on all drives automtically ?
<leeyaa> and if so how to confirm it
<Artemis3> smallmouse, ubuntu bundles one, but because i don't use unity i can't tell you which where
<ryanjacobs> smallmouse: you can use usermod to remove a user from a group
<Artemis3> i'd guess groups netdev, plugdev you'll want to remove the user from
<ryanjacobs> yeah i think so too
<bng> histo: what I am doing wrong?   if [[ $mypath != -d ]]; then echo "it is not a direcotry"; fi
<bng> histo: it always says it is not a directory
<abhie2e> how can i hide the unity left side bar on 14.04?
<ryanjacobs> smallmouse: what you can do is, list all of the groups the user belongs to with `groups <user>`. Then reassign groups to the user with usermod -G <comma_seperated_groups_go_here> <user>.
<bng> histo: even with a valid path
<ryanjacobs> bng: use: if [ ! -d $mypath ]; then echo "not a directory"; fi
<sporkeee> abhie2e, Permanent hide, or it is not hiding as of now?
<abhie2e> sporkeee, autohide
<sporkeee> abhie2e, What release is this?
<abhie2e> sporkeee, 14.04
<aledzadza> Hi always when i try to apt-get install some thing i get the error E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<aledzadza> nothing seems to work :(
<sporkeee> abhie2e, Surprised it is not dong it already, see the settings post. abhie2e
<sporkeee> http://askubuntu.com/questions/270341/how-to-auto-hide-the-panel-on-the-left-unity
<ryanjacobs> aledzadza: have you tried this command: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<sporkeee> doing*
<bng> ryanjacobs: thank you, that works! What did I do wrong, the double brackets or the whole construct?
<abhie2e> sporkeee, it was disabled. working well now. thanks
<ryanjacobs> bng: first of all you don't need double brackets. secondly, the not symbol and the -d comes first.
<aledzadza> ryanjacobs: gives me same error about zentyal packages isent installed :(
<bng> ryanjacobs: ok, thank you
<ryanjacobs> bng: np
<ryanjacobs> aledzadza: can you post the exact error
<nathanbbb> 0 8 * * * [ -f /var/run/reboot-required ] && shutdown -r now <- didn't work ryan ?
<nathanbbb> would i need to make a basg script ?
<ryanjacobs> nathanbbb: probably, just dump that in a script and call it from cron
<aledzadza> ryanjacobs: http://pastebin.com/fe0qwWWu
<ryanjacobs> nathanbbb: nvm i know the problem
<ryanjacobs> nathanbbb: instead of '0 8 * * *' use '* * * * *' which should check every minute
<nathanbbb> I don't want to do that
<ryanjacobs> nathanbbb: well before you were checking at 08:00 everyday, it's not exactly 08:00 where youre at now is it
<SierraAR> Anybody know why I would be getting this error when booting  avirtual machine off of an ubuntu iso? https://www.dropbox.com/s/mntml01wqcs3my0/ubuntuerror.png
<SierraAR> It happens with any ubuntu iso I use
<nathanbbb> no
<nathanbbb> thats utc
<SierraAR> I am trying to use  aphysical disk instead of a virtual disk for the VM, but I've done that before without problems
<ryanjacobs> nathanbbb: what's your time right now?
<aledzadza> ryanjacobs: ive tried google it but i cant find nothing
<ryanjacobs> aledzadza: i think its corrupted or something. did you poweroff while it was installing something?
<nathanbbb> it was 8
<nathanbbb> its 4pm here
<aledzadza> ryanjacobs: maybe i did but how can i fix it? >>
<ryanjacobs> nathanbbb: okay... then i guess it has to be in a script
<Guest92753> hello
<n3w> any1 to help me a bit with english ?
<nathanbbb> I made this script" http://pastebin.com/LJ0fUYEj
<DJones> n3w: You're probably best asking in ##english This channel only deals with Ubuntu support issues
<ryanjacobs> nathanbbb: yeah that looks good :)
<SierraAR> I've just discovered what all my problems have been
<meshy> The Phantom Menace?
<SierraAR> VMWare's bios was trying to boot off the HDD instead of the CD
<ryanjacobs> aledzadza: okay i did a little research and i think i have the solution
<aledzadza> ryanjacobs: yes and? :) :)
<ryanjacobs> aledzadza: try this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure zentyal;
<alpy> hey how do set my PATH?
<ryanjacobs> aledzadza: then you have to run this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure zentyal-core
<ryanjacobs> aledzadza: and this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure zentyal-software
<aledzadza> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: zentyal is broken or not fully installed.
<ryanjacobs> aledzadza: okay, type the commands in the answer to this question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/103834/how-do-i-force-configuration-of-partially-installed-packages
<ryanjacobs> alpy: export PATH="$PATH:path_you_want_to_add"
<spyder> How can i make thunderbird start in a specific workspace at startup
<abhie2e> how to tell apt-mirror to create 32 bit repos along with 64 bit? or whats the manual way to access 32 bit repo?
<histo> abhie2e: why?
<moose-machine-ar> hi. i have a difficult problem. my mum's laptop runs 12.04 LTS. She recently updated after a few months and the wicd client has stopped working. I am unable to do anything since i live in another country but my mum is unable to access the internet after the upgrade. Her pc does not even connect to the internet directly over ethernet. is there some way i can downgrade wicd on her system? thanks.
<abhie2e> histo, ?? why what?
<histo> abhie2e: why do you need 32bit repo?
<sfranke> hi all am i allowed to post links here? i have some very interesting information i want to share
<abhie2e> histo, i dont. but what if the user conneting to my local repo has 32 bit ubuntu?
<abhie2e> sfranke, #ubuntu-offtopic
<mrnv> hepl
<histo> mrnv: ask
<mrnv> :help
<sfranke> abhie2e: thank you!
<spyder> How can i make thunderbird start in a specific workspace at startup
<Asist> hi
<Fuchs> spyder: depends on the window manager in use
<Fuchs> spyder: there is devilspie for a generic approach
<abhie2e> spyder, try in #thunderbird in irc.mozilla.org
<Fuchs> if unity is used: probably still in ccsm
<Fuchs> abhie2e: hardly
<Fuchs> abhie2e: that is a window manager issue, not a thunderbird issue
<Asist> how can i execute commands on startup
<spyder> Fuchs: I am using unity
<abhie2e> Fuchs, i thought the thunderbird users use thinderbird more compared to windows manager users use thundirbird in their channel.
<Asist> how can i execute terminal commands on start up
<l3on> Hi all.. is there some way to know which ubuntu releases are currenlty supported ? some json, or simple HTML page to parse somewhere?.. I need it for a script, without hardconding the releases name ...
<abhie2e> Asist, create bash script make it exucetable and add this script to startup apps
<histo> !releases | l3on
<ubottu> l3on: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Fuchs> spyder: either check devilspie or ccsm
<histo> spyder: http://askubuntu.com/questions/89946/open-application-in-specific-workspace
<Asist> any tutorials how to do this online
<spyder> Fuchs: ok
<Fuchs> spyder: http://askubuntu.com/questions/89946/open-application-in-specific-workspace  << that is the CCSM approach
<l3on> histo, do you knwo if there's some parsable page somewhere ?
<Fuchs> spyder: devilspie is a WM independent approach, but take whathever works for you
<spyder> Fuchs: ok
<histo> l3on: you could parse the wiki page or http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<aledzadza> anytime i try to install anything with apt-get install i get E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) everytime
<l3on> histo, it must be something even simpler used by do-release-upgrade
<histo> i336_: what is your script supposed to do?
<histo> l3on: what is your script supposed to do?
<i336_> hi :P
<i336_> (it's okay)
<l3on> histo, check which releases of ubuntu are currently supported
<ronnie> I'm trying to get a synlink folder in apache 2.4.3 (Ubuntu 14.04) running but got a 403 Forbidden: See: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7673479/
<l3on> histo, I mean, I need to check them ..
<histo> l3on: for what? what is the ultimate goal?
<andjelo> m
<l3on> histo, the goal is know which releases of ubuntu are supported. what's the point ?
<leeyaa> hello i am trying to start nfs-kernel-server and i am getting FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/3.13.0-24-generic/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<histo> l3on: the point is there may be a better way to do what you are trying to do. But you know better i guess
<leeyaa> any idea what could be wrong ?
<ronnie> Never had this problem in older ubuntu versions
<leeyaa> 14.04 server LTS
<histo> ronnie: any reason you aren't using sites-enabled etc...?
<l3on> histo, I'm trying to not hardcode the supported releaes name in apt-venv
<l3on> histo, http://packages.qa.debian.org/a/apt-venv.html
<histo> ronnie: also you may get more help in #apache
<histo> l3on: huh?
<l3on> histo, huh..what?
<histo> l3on: so you want what version numbers?
<ReturnOfTheGlide> Can anyone spot, why my preseed command is messing up ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7673496/
<l3on> histo, releases name
<histo> l3on: ohhh gotcha you don't want to manually code them.
<l3on> histo, right
<histo> l3on: why can't you parse wiki.ubuntu.com/releases?
<l3on> histo, it must be something simpler around
<histo> l3on: have you looked at http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<histo> l3on: here is another option http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<histo> l3on: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/
<histo> yeah that's about as easy as it gets
<ronnie> histo: ls /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
<ronnie> histo: 000-default.conf  yellenge.conf
<ronnie> sorry for my late answer (got buggy internet connection)
<l3on> histo, yep, but I thinks there's some URL better .. used by do-release-upgrade for instance
<l3on> something like a RSS feed or a JSON file
<l3on> well see..
<l3on> thanks histo for the help, bye bye
<ronnie> a more complete past: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7673558/
<histo> i336_: then look at the source for do-release-upgrade
<i336_> hi again :D
<histo> ronnie: did you try in #apache
<ronnie> not yet, don't know if its the new ubuntu version or the new apache version
<ronnie> i red that ubuntu made some modifications to the default configuration, so thats why i started here
<JenniferB2> Hi folks!!!
<histo> hello
<JenniferB2> I am trying to get my apple trackpad working in Ubuntu 14.04 ... I had issues with the bluetooth and wifi not able to coexist ( basically wifi broke down as soon as I connected) and so I uninstalled all bluettoth drivers ...
<chaudhary> Hi,
<chaudhary> I just uninstalled lightdm-kde-greeter because the system was freezing after I entered login credentials.
<JenniferB2> histo, hi :D
<chaudhary> Now it won't even show the login screen
<chaudhary> :(
<chaudhary> Any idea how to fix this.
<dw1> chaudhary: reinstall the package
<JenniferB2> I am trying to follow this guide now: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/AppleMagicTrackpad but it assumes I can pair ... how do I start over for installing the basic bluetotth manager in ubuntu? Or is there a better version out there?
<chaudhary> Earlier I looked at ps aux, it was getting stuck at lightdm-kde-greeter
<Braden`> Hello
<Braden`> I just updated my release from Ubuntu 12.04 to 14.04 and now trac does not work.  I get the error:   UnknownLocaleError: unknown locale 'pt_BR'  <-- How do I fix this?
<chaudhary> Can't connect to internet using cli
<chaudhary> :(
<chaudhary> Ahh
<chaudhary> Lemme see if I can install it back using .deb file
<histo> chaudhary: why not?
<chaudhary> histo: Weird proxy settings here :(
<histo> ahh
<histo> Braden`: how'd you upgrade?
<chaudhary> Enterprise WEP, with PEAP mschapv2 and all that ...
<Braden`> do-release-upgrade
<chaudhary> histo: How do I figure out the correct version of lightdm-kde-greeter .deb I need?
<chaudhary> My system is kubuntu 14.04 amd64
<histo> chaudhary: can you dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<chaudhary> Nope, not installed on that system.
<dw1> chaudhary: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/kde/lightdm-kde-greeter
<ronnie> solved in #apache
<ronnie> thx histo
<histo> ronnie: what was the issue?
<histo> chaudhary: try in #kubuntu
<ronnie> rights of the parent folders had no r,x
<histo> ahh
<ronnie> didn't know that was needed when symlinking
<Guest54399> bom dia
 * waver_ food
<calmcoder> Data recovery, help: Ubuntu LiveCD 'fixing' partition table of a dismantled raid array, causing first disk partition table to be copied to second disk partition table. Testdisk deepscan doesn't show correct files for second disk recovered partition...
<calmcoder> Clarification, windows box with 2x1.5TB drive, launched Ubuntu LiveCD to test something out, and on its startup it invasively rewrote partition tables because it thought it was a raid drive, never thought a LiveCD would screw with something so serious
<abhie2e> how to install chkconfig in ubuntu?
<Hexch> abhie2e: sysv-rc-conf is an alternate option for Ubuntu
<abhie2e> ok
<Hexch> abhie2e: cmd: sysv-rc-conf --list apache2
<Therenho> yo..
<abhie2e> Hexch, thanks
<Therenho> how can I set  ubuntu@ip-10.x.x.x to something like ubuntu@hello?
<Therenho> which doc should i set?
<Hexch> Therenho: I think you need to do it on freenodes proxy serveres or something else
<Hexch> search for freenode help channel
<Therenho> hmm..ok..thanks.
<tashfooq> Can somebody here help me configure my torrent client so that I can seed?
<Radio-DEEJAY> Hallo World :-)   Please Vote and share my Amateur Radio Station in address " http://radiodeejay.caster.fm "
<ObrienDave> should be automatic. which client
<cfhowlett> Radio-DEEJAY spam = no vote.
<glibb> p
<glibb> out
<Pilot_aus> hi all: not a ubunto install, but CENTOS. How can I change my gateway?
<arun_> guys. can we modify Nanny ?
<cfhowlett> Pilot_aus ask #centos - not supported here
<skroon> after a while my ssh connection always freeze to my Ubuntu box, i've turned on TCPKeepAlive in sshd_config, but that doesnt' seem to be engouh, anyone that can help me out what i'm doing wrong?
<Whoopie> Hi, I run Ubuntu 10.04 server as virtualbox guest. I had to reboot it because of kernel update, but now it hangs on boot. Even recovery mode doesn't work. How can I get more debug output to analyze? I tried "debug" grub option, but that doesn't increase verbosity.
<Whoopie> Thanks for your help!
<ikonia> Whoopie: get rid of the splash screen
<ikonia> watch the boot process see what services it is hanging at
<Whoopie> recovery mode doesn't have splash screen.
<ikonia> or where in the boot process it is hanging
<ikonia> also try the kernel that was in place before the upgrade, to make sure it is kernel specific
<Whoopie> it's not kernel specific, tried both.
<ikonia> sorry, I must have missunderstood what you said,
<arun_> guys. can we modify Nanny ?
<Whoopie> ikonia: no probs
<ikonia> Whoopie: so you actually have no idea what's caused it, it was just the kernel reboot that made you aware of a problem
<abhie2e> arun_, whose nanny?
<arun_> abhie2e: http://ubuntu.ntc.net.np/pool/universe/n/nanny/
<Whoopie> ikonia: right, and when starting in recovery mode, it hangs at "Skip stopping firewall: ufw (not enabled)"
<ikonia> Whoopie: so boot from remote media, and disable the service before/after that job and see the impact
<glibb> i go
<abhie2e> arun_,  its open source software. you can get the source code and modify it.
<Omnipotent> Well, I have ubuntu on VPS and I have static ip address present in /etc/network/interfaces
<Whoopie> ikonia: I grep'ed for this term, but can't find the init script. How can I disable single user mode? I don't want the rc1.d scripts to be executed
<Omnipotent> I want to configure a transparent proxy squid3... All the solutions I found tell me that I need to add eth1 as another interface in LAN
<Omnipotent> Questions 1) The IP is pre-configured by the VPS people... its the public IP statically assigned to eth0... so I can't simply get eth1 in LAN
<Omnipotent> 2) How would I even add eth1 ... its a VPS not a physical machine... so I am just supposed to add interface Logically?
<arun_> abhie2e: are u sure, please check its COPYING file, it says , modifying not allowed :(
<Omnipotent> Actually, there is a #squid ... I should ask this there :P
<abhie2e> arun_, its gnome project. you are free to modify it
<arun_> abhie2e: ok thanks dude !!!!
<abhie2e> arun_, join there mailing list here https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/Nanny and ask detailed questions
<arun_> abhie2e: nope, thats the only thing I wanted , I can't wait for the msg reply
<aledzadza> anyone else but me having wierd problems installing any packeges  getting a a zymteal error?
<aledzadza> how do i go back to terminal from screen without destroying it?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hej!
<Ben64> aledzadza: if i recall, you've been here for a couple days asking about zentyal without providing any information. pastebin stuff like "apt-get update" "apt-get dist-upgrade" and whatever commands and errors that are bringing you in here
<aledzadza> Ben64: i pasted some pastebins before
<Ben64> aledzadza: you've posted one, of a dpkg command
<aledzadza> yeah but its strange that i had it working before haha
<jrib> alex-io: ctrl-a d
<jrib> erm
<aledzadza> forgot my laptop charger :/
<Omnipotent> Eh anyone knows about squid transparent proxy
<Shadow007> :-D
<Shadow007> test
<Shadow007> anyone here can hear me ??
<flo1546796> Shadow007, yes
<Semor> I have install keepalived by apt ,but why there is no keepalived.conf file exist ?
<danley> Hi, I am trying to install Ubuntu Server 14.04 on my System. I have 4 500GB HDDs, all the same type. I want to put all of them in an LVM container, however for one of them, sdb, it can't initialize it, getting the error message "Can't open /dev/sdb1 exclusively. Mounted filesystem?". I have no mounted FS, I dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX all of the 4 drives, dmsetup ls finds no devices.... So I am running out of ideas. Do you guys know what might be
<danley> happening here?
<flo1546796> hi everyone, i try to install ubuntu 14.04 which don't have support for my computer wired network interface. Does anyone know a documentation about drivers integration on 'ubuntu-installer' ?
<danley> flo1546796: what kind of nic do you have? are you using a USB stick with persistence to install?
<zgbit> where am i
<zgbit> help
<zgbit> help
<m1dnight__> 42, obviously
<cfhowlett> !topic | zgbit
<ubottu> zgbit: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Shadow007> is anyone here has Cinnamon DE repository ??
<OerHeks> Shadow007, there is only a 'nightly' PPA, https://launchpad.net/~gwendal-lebihan-dev/+archive/cinnamon-nightly but is not supported here, report bugs to the ppa owner
<Shadow007> i got a problem when add this repository into my ubuntu
<Shadow007> anyone has same problem with me ??
<OerHeks> Shadow007, bad luck
<flo1546796> danley,  My nic is a Atheros AR8152 v2.0, and i process my installation with a PXE server (netboot : http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/)
<Shadow007> meh :/
<danley> flo1546796: you'll have to download the driver for that... if you have to stick to PXE boot I suggest installing it on the netboot image
<Munster> \o
<newbie|4> How do I modify my menu and make a sub menu for all the programs of Libre Office?
<newbie|4> I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (64 bit)
<Shadow007> i never try it before
<Shadow007> newbie|4
<flo1546796> danley, ok thank you
<newbie|4> I have such filled menus that I want to make them easier to find things in ...
<m1dnight__> Could anyone help me out with the following:
<m1dnight__> I have tweaked my bashrc file such that it always executes "tmux attach -d"
<m1dnight__> this way, when I open a terminal using ctrl alt T, it always reopens my current terminal
<m1dnight__> however, it seems to have quirks in it
<m1dnight__> now i'd like to see if there is a terminal window open, an dif not open one
<m1dnight__> otherwise, close it and reopn
<m1dnight__> is that possible?
<newbie|4> m1dnight__: Oh, how I wish I had an answer ...
<Munster> m1dnight__, yakuake, or open a different terminal from the menu or run command
<OerHeks> Munster +1 but yakuake is KDE, guake is gnome-based
<OerHeks> !info guake
<ubottu> guake (source: guake): Drop-down terminal for GNOME Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.4-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 165 kB, installed size 756 kB
<Munster> OerHeks, ok I couldn't remember the ubuntu version
<OerHeks> Munster, me too, i had to search for it
<n1n0> after installing gdm display manager, couldn't log onto 14.04, had to reinstall
<Sway> So, i've been having weird problems with my Ubuntu install. After about 10-30 minutes, sometimes less than that, usually random times; Everythings all good and working perfectly fine, I can no longer click and drag things with my mouse. I can do everything with my keyboard, everything runs properly, no abnormal spikes in resources, etc.. Anyone have any ideas? :|
<OerHeks> n1n0, currently ubuntu uses lightdm
<Guest15178> Hello
<Stanislav> Ubuntu sucks. For real OS check http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msusa/en_US/pdp/Windows-8.1/productID.288401200
<cfhowlett> !fud|Stanislav
<ubottu> Stanislav: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<Munster> OerHeks, I'm not sure what he meant, I was guessing :)
<Guest15178> thats what todays leaders are doing
<glibb> leave
<Stanislav> !fud|cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<DJones> Stanislav: Please don't troll, this is Ubuntu support channel
<Stanislav> With Windows, you don't need to visit some crappy irc support channels, because it works.
<n1n0> OerHeks cause found gdm more convenitent in 13.10, actually, couldn't login with lightdm, which also happened on 14.04 (the system fell into the login loop), so after installing gdm from tty, wasn't able to even start the login screen
<cfhowlett> Stanislav your pitiful act was weak the last time you tried this.  it's weak now.  take your debate over to #ubuntu-offtopic if you must.  It's just courtesy.  You HAVE learned about "courtesy" right?
<Munster> Stanislav, we don't need your suggestions ...most here have already tried windows and some still run it by dual booting
<hutch> We come here to help people
<dasmith91> Stanislav: Why are you here then? Obvious troll is obvious.
<jasabella> have there been any reports of problems with 14.04 and virtualbox?
<cfhowlett> this ^^^^
<cfhowlett> jasabella yes.
<Stanislav> hutch, I'm helping people too, by recommending them real OS.
<cfhowlett> jasabella as always - but if you want help with YOUR specific issue, state the specifics
<cfhowlett> DJones tyvm
<jasabella> cfhowlett... it's been inconsistent: like apt-get would seemingly freeze, install wouldnt complete, performance problems
<jasabella> so just curious about if i'm the only one :) expecting teething problems as with any new release
<hutch> Stanislav we don't force anyone to use Ubuntu or any other os. but obv you feel that windows 8 needs your support, that really is the pits
<cfhowlett> jasabella for vbox, I suggest 32 bit AND make sure you've md5sum'd the ISO.
<jasabella> yup
<cfhowlett> hutch he's been kicked.  but he'll return.  buntuhate seems to be a reason to live for some
<Munster> ok, time to use the ignore option
<JenniferB2> Hi folks! I have been experimenting with some setttings ... now everything seesm to have been reset .. however, when I for isntance increase the number of workspaces nothing happens. Chaning the hotkeys in the settings, nothing happens .. even in unity tweak tool and cssm .. nothing happens ...
<OerHeks> n1n0, returning to login loop, that is a known issue with .Xautority
<dasmith91> Here's where we find out that Stanislav is actually a Microsfot employee and this is a desperate marketing attempt.
<cfhowlett> Munster I must be doing it wrong, cuz it won't work for me.
<Munster> cfhowlett, he's back already
<OerHeks> n1n0, happens sometimes with upgrade, not that often
<dasmith91> Microsoft*
<cfhowlett> dasmith91 no matter.  next problem?
<Munster> wiped W8.1 from this laptop the same day I received it , requires 6 partitions to run properly ...now that's efficeincy :)
<n1n0> OerHeks i upgraded 13 from the previous, but 14.04 was clean install
<Munster> cfhowlett, which irc client ?
<ThatGuy> can someone help with a little css problem
<cfhowlett> Munster xChat app installed
<n1n0> OerHeks how should it be prevented from happening again?
<ThatGuy> how do i fix the 1px line under my  (http://ticket.lemonjuice.tk/)
<ThatGuy> tabs*
<Munster> cfhowlett, I always found xchat messy to find options in
<OerHeks> n1n0, upgrade as in package update, not sidtro upgrade, there is no prevention for this 'bug' that hits 0.5% of the users AFAIK.
<bcvery> ThatGuy, this is Ubuntu support, try #css
<OerHeks> sidtro-distro
<ThatGuy> wierd told it to join html lol
<ThatGuy> wierd
<n1n0> OerHeks thank you for the info
<OerHeks> n1n0, next time, login to tty, and check the owner of .Xautority, it should be set to your user, not root, that is the bug
<n1n0> OerHeks so what is the command line to do it?
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1036830
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1228570 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1036830 Login often fails" [Critical,Fix released]
<n1n0> also, upon the installation, marked it so that upon the booting, there's no password request, yet when it goes into standby, requests the password
<Sik> Hello, I changed the video driver and now Ubuntu won't boot. Fail safe mode isn't helping either. How do I restore the old driver from the terminal? "X.org X server" (AMD hardware) Ubuntu 14.04 64-bit
<JenniferB2> Is there a way to reinstall ubuntu 14.04 and keeping one folder under /
<bviktor> how do i upgrade to a new release without upgrading grub?
<JenniferB2> Or is there a command I can reset the entire ubuntu installtion I am on, since something has become broken
<JenniferB2> rather than reinstalling it all
<Munster> JenniferB2, what's broken ?
<Sik> Munster: do you know anything about resetting video drivers from the command line?
<Munster> bviktor, why? you just need to upgrade grub after upgrading and it will see all the OSs
<bviktor> yeah, except grub upgrade fails
<bviktor> known issue, with like 830 points
<Munster> Sik, did you upgrade the driver from the software center ?
<Sik> From Additional Drivers
<Munster> bviktor, which ubuntu version?
<Sik> Switched to the AMD ones, then rebooted, then got stuck with a black screen :/
<Sik> (I switched drivers because of a framerate issue and wanted to see if that fixed it, but now I can't even revert that since low graphics mode apparently doesn't work here)
<Munster> Sik, then remove the driver in the software center
<Sik> ...that's the issue, I can't get there because I can't boot the GUI at all, not even in failsafe mode
<Sik> I'm running off the terminal right now
<bviktor> 13.10->14.04
<bviktor> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1274320
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1274320 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Error: diskfilter writes are not supported" [High,Triaged]
<Munster> Sik, to find the drivername,  lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use' then remove it
<bviktor> and also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/1313784
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1313784 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "File descriptors leaked on lvs invocation" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Munster> bviktor, raid array ?
<Sik> Munster: OK, brb, will check
<bviktor> nope
<bviktor> lvm
<bviktor> for me it's "vgs invocation"
<abhie2e> where can i download the non-livecd version of the ubuntu 14.04?
<Kartagis> abhie2e: no such thing
<Shadow007> abhie2e non-live cd
<DJones> abhie2e: There's only the minimal cd now, the alternate install disc has been discontinued
<Shadow007> ?????
<DJones> !minimal | abhie2e
<ubottu> abhie2e: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<abhie2e> DJones, does minimal cd or live cd works with cobbler?
<DJones> abhie2e: I don't know, I've not heard of cobbler
<abhie2e> ok
<Sik> Munster: the command didn't do anything useful, tried variants of it and still nothing (I wonder if it's because I'm running off the terminal)
<DJones> abhie2e: Just looking, looks like thats aimed at Ubuntu server installs
<abhie2e> DJones, oh yes. let me check that.
<DJones> abhie2e: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cobbler/Import  Looks like it works with the Server & minimal iso's, along with the old alternate iso's
<abhie2e> DJones, okey
<Sik> Does anybody here know how to get what video driver is currently installed? I'm on the terminal so it seems lspci isn't helping (it's the AMD proprietary driver, if you happen to know the name)
<Shadow007> hey,any one here ever try Ubuntu on Nexus phone ??
<DJones> Shadow007: Probably the best place to ask that is #ubuntu-touch
<Shadow007> owh,so sorry,
<Shadow007> :-D
<DJones> Shadow007: No worries, just thinking thats the main channel for the phone/tablet releases
<Frank__> Sik: click on the ubuntu icon, then search for 'additional drivers'
<Munster> Sik, xserver-xorg-video-ati
<Sik> Frank__: I'm on the terminal, can't get to the GUI not even in failsafe - Munster: thanks
<Frank__> Munster: he's asking for the AMD driver.
<Munster> Frank__, amd is ati
<Frank__> oh right
<Frank__> I think I'm living 10 years in the past.
<Sik> lol yeah their old name - now checking (have to quit because the other terminals don't show the login prompt...)
<Frank__> I'm trying to build an ARM image to boot in QEMU
<n1n0> do i need to have windows partition in order to run wine?
<Frank__> this page tells me to install 'linux-image-versatile' https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RootfsFromScratch/QemuDebootstrap#Kernel
<Frank__> Except that package only exists in lucid, not in precise
<Frank__> Which package do I need to install the latest kernel belonging to precise?
<wamson90045> where are lubuntu software centen?
<OerHeks> Frank__, join #ubuntu-arm for support, that page is not updated since 2010
<Frank__> ok thanks
<xubuntuuser85> hello, I am currently trying to install xubuntu 14.04 from a live USB
<xubuntuuser85> however, as there is absolutely no progress bar or status indication, I am wondering whether it is blocked or really installing
<xubuntuuser85> To crown it all, my laptop has no HDD status led.
<xubuntuuser85> *LED
<Baako> hi guys. I have mounted a cd but it doesn't read it. it says blank but when i put it on my windows 7 laptop i can see all the files in the cd
<Baako> any ideas why ubuntu 13.10 can't read it?
<Baako> the cd was burn on a windows 7 OS
<[[thufir]]> I'm ssh'ed into digital ocean and want to unzip and install sugarcrm.  however, I keep getting permissions problems.  I'm kinda under the gun.  what should the ownership and permissions be set to, please?
<xubuntuuser85> Baako, I really don't know, but maybe there are new filesystem types used by windows (I’d check that at any rate)
<abhie2e> xubuntuuser85, maybe press esc and it will show you?
<Munster> Baako, what kind of data is on the cd?
<sik> OK, so I removed the ATI drivers and restored the VESA ones... and Ubuntu STILL won't boot. The screen blinks a few times in the terminal login screen then throws me back to the terminal. startx doesn't work. What do I do?
<[[thufir]]> how can fix these permissions for installing sugarCRM?
<Munster> sik, sudo service gdm start
<Munster> or  sudo service lightdm start
<xubuntuuser85> abhie2e, no, pressing esc doesn't do the trick…
<abhie2e> dont know then
<[[thufir]]> pardon, forgot to include link.  These are the errors I'm getting for installing sugarCRM, I'm trying to fix the permissions as described, but not making much progress.  errors:  http://pastebin.com/5jAaDXH8
<xubuntuuser85> never mind, I should probably just retry…
<sik> Munster: "job is already running"
<sik> (at least now the other terminals are working)
<Munster> Sik, is the xserver-xorg-video-ati driver installe?
<Munster> err installed
<arun_> hi guys, can I access my ubuntu one files that I had in the server?
<sik> Munster: removed that, then installed xserver-xorg-video-vesa
<relue271> #llvm
<Munster> sik, why ?
<arun_> hi guys, can I access my ubuntu one files that I had in the server?
<sik> Because the ATI driver was the one that broke first -.-' I was trying to restore the driver that was here originally
<Munster> sik, the vesa driver is barely capable , don't think it's the default
<kostkon> arun_, no, only download them as a zip file at http://one.ubuntu.com/
<sik> Munster: default was "X.org X server" and apt-cache search listed it as such :/
<arun_> kostkon: don't we have ubuntu-one app support to do that ??
<arun_> kostkon: isn't there any other alternative for it ??
<sik> Munster: there are free AMD drivers, right? Do you happen to know the package name for it? (or anybody here, for that matter)
<sik> Huh... xserver-xorg-video-radeon seems to have the same name now that I look at the list again
<Guest____> hi guys, i have question
<Munster> sik, yeah that's it , the radeon should work
<ncr0> is ubuntu kernel based on debian kernel?
<sik> OK trying radeon
<k_sze> Just installed 14.04 in VirtualBox on OS X Mavericks.
<kostkon> arun_, it has already been shut down so the client does not work anymore, only option left is to download the zip file containing all your files until july 31st. What kind alternative are you looking for
<k_sze> when I log in, I only see the wallpaper, *nothing else*
<kostkon> of*
<arun_> kostkon: I mean can't we transfer files from ubuntu one to dropbox ?
<kostkon> arun_, you are right, you can also transfer your files to another cloud service
<arun_> kostkon: can u provide me how ?
<ozz> hi
<kostkon> arun_, login at http://one.ubuntu.com/ and you'll be presented with such an option
<CooLBALL> can I put everything in 1 directory?
<CooLBALL> can it be ext 4
<CooLBALL> ?
<ozz> Any suggestions in creating standalone python executables in linux? I'm struggling with PyInstaller
<ikonia> ozz: what do you mean stand alone python executables ?
<ikonia> ozz: what do you want to be able to do ?
<ozz> Package and make they python script executable
<ikonia> CooLBALL: you can put anything you want in a directory
<ikonia> ozz: as in operating system packages ?
<priuon> hello. What partitioning sheme would be optimal for use with multiple DE's?
<Sik> OK, that STILL doesn't work, I'm stuck with a black screen. Do I need to do anything to set the video driver besides apt-get?
<tiblock> Hi. I have ubuntu 12.04.2 with custom repositories and "apt-get update" says he dont have one key, what is command to add keys?
<ikonia> priuon: DE's make no difference
<ikonia> tiblock: contact the admin and get the key
<ozz> ikonia: yeah
<priuon> ikonia, ignore that assumption then
<CooLBALL> what if I have only a / partition (no boot) and I make it ext4?
<tiblock> ikonia, no, theres some command that can add keys, but i dont remember it
<ikonia> ozz: so there are guides on the network making .deb (debian based) packages
<ikonia> tiblock: do you have the key ?
<Pici> ozz: #python is probably the best place to ask for this.
<ikonia> CooLBALL: that's fine
<tiblock> ikonia, i have ID of key
<ikonia> tiblock: do you have the key ?
<ozz> Pici: #python is only for regisetred users
<Pici> ozz: then register. it takes 2 minutes.
<priuon> ikonia, i have a home,boot,swap and root partition atm. I would like to keep all the downloades packages upon reinstall. How would i acomplish this?
<arun_> kostkon: thanks dude , it worked fine!!!
<CooLBALL> my install stops at: configuring b??wl-kernel-headers
<kostkon> arun_, np
<ikonia> priuon: just backup the package cache
<tiblock> ikonia, okay, i found command "apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.quickbuild.pearsoncomputing.net --recv-keys <ID OF KEY HERE>" thank you
<ikonia> tiblock: if you have the id of the key, it should already be in place, so the fact that it's not in place suggests teh key has been removed
<priuon> ikonia. is there a shell utility for it?
<ikonia> a shell utility ?
<priuon> ikonia, like apt-get.
<ikonia> I have no ideea about that
<ikonia> I've never heard of one that takes a backup of your cache directory
<Sik> Really dumb question: if I have a LiveCD of Ubuntu 14.04, can I use it to change the video driver? (doubt it, but would help me if that's the case)
<priuon> ikonia, where is the cache located?
<ikonia> priuon: I want to say /var/apt/cache, but you'll need to check, sorry I dont have an ubuntu box to verify
<priuon> ikonia. It's a connectivity issue
<ikonia> whats a connectibity issue ?
<ikonia> connectivity
<priuon> ikonia, /var/cache/apt/ it is
<ikonia> it's a file system directory, how can it be a connectivity issue >?
<priuon> dataplan
<priuon> ikonia, i'm talking about my internet connection
<Munster> Sik, what is your gpu ?
<Sik> Munster: not sure, some AMD 4xxx GPU (it's a laptop I just got from a friend)
<Sik> Don't remember the exact number x_x
<priuon> would a partition mount for /var/ be reasonable then?
<Sik> (there are two GPUs actually but I imagine the other one isn't booting)
<Munster> Sik, lspci | grep VGA
<Sik> Gimme a sec (ugh, terminal)
<Sik> Munster: 4225/4250 (the other is 6400/7400)
<ExtremeDevilz> I was thinking to use Ubuntu :\ but Im not really good with linux
<Emily21>  You can find funny videos here. http://bit.ly/1rfmae6
<rimad> hello, has nvidia locking up problem been fixed on 14.04? i read a bug report and it seems that majority of users are affected.
<Sway> Welp, never mind my question from earlier if anyone was possibly looking into it; Seems a dist-upgrade fixed it somehow heh
<Sway> ExtremeDevilz, Ubuntu is a good place to start if you do want to learn :P
<ExtremeDevilz> well Im a sort of hobby programmer
<ExtremeDevilz> so I learn Java Programming over my spare time
<Sway> ah
<sbrunet> Hi all, How can I configure Tomcat 7.0.47 to rolling all log files (localhost, manager...)  during only 7 days?
<Munster> Sik, to be more specific, lspci -knn | egrep -A 3 'VGA|3D' need to know this first
<ExtremeDevilz> well I remember sway I had issue installing my gfx card on Ubuntu
<ExtremeDevilz> it made the screen went black
<Sik> Munster: -knn?
<ExtremeDevilz> ATI 3400 HD
<hebz0rl> hi im mounting /home via nfs and was wondering if i can wait until /home is mounted. i already added "mounted MOUNTPOINT=/home" to lightdm but was wondering how i could halt the tty login in the same way
<Munster> Sik, yup
<Sik> OK (I have to write down this stuff x_x)
<rimad> anyone got ubuntu running on zbook 15?
<WFeather_Cloud> question - For running a print server off of ubuntu , whats the best way
<WFeather_Cloud> rest of the network is windows (mainly 7, some 8)
<WFeather_Cloud> (err, some vista)
<ExtremeDevilz> I don't know Im confused if I should run Ubuntu at all
<lenny___> if you have to ask if you should run linux or not
<lenny___> you shouldn't
<ExtremeDevilz> well cause the last time I did I ran into a black screen
<ExtremeDevilz> due to installing ati gfx card
<Munster> ExtremeDevilz, this for ubuntu support after you've installed ubuntu, not before ...we're not here to convince you just to help
<cfhowlett> ExtremeDevilz you don't need to install it to test it.  install virtualbox in windows.  install *buntu to vbox.  decide.
<ExtremeDevilz> cfhowlett, that is slow
<lenny___> that's a waste of time
<cfhowlett> ExtremeDevilz then install it and be done
<Sik> Munster: VGA compatible controller [0300] Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS880M [Mobility Radeon HD 4225/4250
<Munster> ati has become difficult on linux
<WFeather_Cloud> ExtremeDevilz: run a live disk if thats your issue
<Sik> ][1002:9712
<Sik> ]
<WFeather_Cloud> and test that way
<Sik> Stupid keyboard stop making me press enter
<Munster> Sik, which driver is indicated?
<WFeather_Cloud> thoughts on print server question?  is CUPS my best option ?
<Sik> Munster: for that? Nothing :/
<cfhowlett> WFeather_Cloud yes, I do believe CUPS is the solution
<maxvi> I try to find tile manager to work at start without any set-up in config files. I want see top panel ubuntu (I try i3 there are no panel)
<Sik> The 6400M/7400M is similar and it DOES say a kernel driver in use though (fglrx_pci)
<lenny___> WFeather_Cloud, you need the samba server package, cups and a lot of petience
<WFeather_Cloud> samba is native in ubuntu is it not ?
<Munster> Sik, 2 gpus ?
<WFeather_Cloud> (not an issue to get it installed)
<hebz0rl> maxvi, try awesome https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Awesome_(window_manager)
<CooLBALL> my install stops at: configuring b??wl-kernel-headers
<Sik> Yeah, though I assume one of them isn't working (it's one of those laptops where the GPU is meant to switch depending on the workload)
<Munster> no wonder
<Sik> I don't mind if only one is functional though
<Kolibir> Hello, does anyone have a solution for the shockwave crashing on chromium
<WFeather_Cloud> lenny___: mind if i query ?
<Panacea> Yeah, don't use chromium
<ExtremeDevilz> ok guys I will be back later
<lenny___> WFeather_Cloud, yes, dont just read about what a samba server is
<Sik> Munster: note that Ubuntu worked just fine on install :/ (though there were framerate issues with some OpenGL programs)
<WFeather_Cloud> oh im fine with samba
<Munster> Sik, well you have to get one to work at least when you're booting , and install mesa-utils for frame rate on OpenGL options
<lenny___> WFeather_Cloud, ok, so just install the samba server packages and enable the print server
<Sik> Munster: OK, here's the thing, how do I get the graphics hardware to boot -_-'
<CooLBALL> i have no idea what to do when my install hangs up at: preparing b??wl-kernel-headers
<maxvi> does exist tile manager which work inside unity ?
<Sik> I'd like not having to reinstall Ubuntu
<Ditii> Hello All
<Munster> Sik, with 2 ati gpus , that's a problem I'm not ve
<priuon> my pulseaudio trayicon disappeared with dist-upgrade. How can i get it back?
<Munster> very familair with]
<Sik> Should I reinstall Ubuntu? I'm annoyed because I'm just done installing most programs
<lenny___> priuon, google "Lennart Poettering" and ask him why an incompetent guy like him is allowed to fat finger the linux audio stack
<cfhowlett> Sik 2 gpu?  reinstall probably won't help.  you need to suss out how to deal with dual gpus
<Munster> Sik, well, unless anyone else has some advice, yes :P
<WFeather_Cloud> lenny___:  - samaba server has printer server in it?  Ive only used it for sharing directories
<Sik> Ugh... I hope I can do it without having to wipe the disk :P
<Sik> bbl
<Munster> cfhowlett, not optimus , it's 2 ati gpus
<m1dnight__> Sway: What kind of mouse do you use?
<chron53> i'm a newby. recently installed gnome beside winxp pro. the xp pro is present on the boot menu, but won't boot.  can someone help?
<hsnopi> morning
<m1dnight__> (oh snap, I was seriously behind on my backlog, sorry)
<m1dnight__> okay nvm
<m1dnight__> Anyway, I had the same issue with my RAT7 mouse. There is a fix online. (I.e., trying with a more standard mouse might shed some light on this)
<trijntje> chron53: can you run 'sudo fdisk -l' without the quotes in a terminal and put the output on pastebin.com?
<Sway> oh m1dnight__ I found the issue shortly after posting that. After days and days of freaking out finally fixed it i think. did an apt-get dist-upgrade and it seems to be fine now for whatever reason.
<Sway> It didn't have anything to do with my mouse. :p
<chron53> yes
<chron53> i'll give it a try
<m1dnight__> okay :D
<priuon> lenny___, that doesn't seem to be expedient.
<lenny___> priuon, it is... letting Lennart's employer know that he's doing damage it's going to save linux in the long run
<Kolibir> Panacea: What browser do you recommend then?
<cfhowlett> !behelpful|lenny___
<ubottu> lenny___: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<Panacea> Kolibir: I'm using the latest chrome and its working fine
<lenny___> that's not eithr offtopic or a joke
<Kolibir> i tried the chrome 1st
<Kolibir> but the same issue
<Sik> ARGH, turns out that the CD I have is empty, not a LiveCD -_-' The only LiveCD I have is from 10.10... Help? Any ideas for reinstalling Ubuntu 14.04?
<cfhowlett> lenny___ as this is the support channel, I'd suggest it is.  But as you feel so strongly, why don't YOU "contact the employer" or file a bug report.  You know ... something do USEFUL towards solving the technical issue.
<Kolibir> Panacea: the internal flash in google chrome crashes just like in chromium
<lenny___> my advice is uselful in the long run, as I specified
<chron53> trijntje, the screenshot should be there...
<OerHeks> Kolibir, shockwave is old, flash is current. what makes your chrome with flash crash ?
<trijntje> chron53: can you paste the url here?
<Kyan`> hi
<Kyan`> do someone knows a tool to convert .rtf to .pdf?
<cfhowlett> lenny___ in the short term, this does nothing to solve the original problem
<chron53> http://pastebin.com/mvqk3HPY
<cfhowlett> Kyan` open the doc in libreoffice and print to .pdf
<Panacea> Kolibir: WHat version do you use? Its working fine on my install
<OerHeks> Kyan`, open in libreoffice, export as pdf
<Kolibir> I can't watch twitch with neither with chrome or chromium, and I have no idea how to fix it
<lenny___> cfhowlett, so what do you want from me? I offered a long term solution (gettinf rid of Lennart) and that'a all I know
<Kyan`> OerHeks, the doc is 400mb, more of 10000 pages, i need split it before and i don't know how to do it
<cfhowlett> lenny___ thank you.  moving on ...
<Kyan`> so i tought that converting it into pdf made things much easier
<lenny___> a tool to convert rtf to pdf is openoffice
<trijntje> chron53: ok, so it looks like the first partition is the windows partition. Can you run 'sudo os-prober && sudo update-grub' in a terminal, do you see that it detects windows in the output?
<Kolibir> Panacea: The newest I think
<Panacea> Kolibir: Weird =/
<Kolibir> Panacea: did you install flash seperately?
<ddman> How do i mirror a site that has username/password as login ?
<chron53> yes, it does.
<chron53> rick@rick-MS-7253:~$ sudo os-prober && sudo update-grub
<chron53> /dev/sda1:Microsoft Windows XP Professional:Windows:chain
<chron53> Generating grub configuration file ...
<chron53> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-29-generic
<chron53> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-29-generic
<chron53> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-24-generic
<unopaste> chron53 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<chron53> looks like i'm learning the hard way
<chron53> my apologies
<Panacea> Kolibir: No it came with chrome's install if I remember correctly
<Kolibir> Panacea: Ok, I just got to keep troubleshooting
<Sik> Hello? Does anybody know how to reinstall Ubuntu 14.04? The only thing I have is the root terminal, I'm completely locked out of the GUI
<ReturnOfTheGlide> restricted-extras and restricted-addons
<ReturnOfTheGlide> is good package
<Sik> And no, I don't have any other computers available
<cfhowlett> !password|Sik
<ubottu> Sik: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Panacea> Kolibir: Goodluck ;)
<Sik> ubottu: no, video drivers broke up and I can't restore the old one
<ubottu> Sik: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sik> ...
<Sik> Derp :\
<ReturnOfTheGlide> Derpian will rule the word
<Sik> cfhowlett: video drivers broke up, not a password issue
<ReturnOfTheGlide> world*
<fateisace> Sik, you can download an iso and burn a cd/ mount to usb through the terminal
<cfhowlett> Sik this ^^^
<Frank> how do I remove an image that was created by mk-sbuild?
<Sik> How do I do that?
<chron53> trijntje, it does detect windows....i erroneously pasted output here...that won't happen again.
<yeats> Sik: how did you install it in the first place?
<fateisace> Sik, what architecture are you running
<Sik> Dunno, a friend did it for me (so no, I don't have the install media with me, otherwise I'd have just used that)
<Sik> fateisace: Ubuntu 14.04 64-bit
<trijntje> chron53: what do you see exactly when booting XP? It could be a windows problem, since grub starts windows properly
<fateisace> Sik, you should be able to type this into the terminal and get the 64bit iso: 'wget http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso'
<__positron> Hey Guys. I've got a system with 128 Gig RAM. Are there any specific kernel configs to be enabled while compiling a new kernel to support such a huge RAM?
 * cfhowlett didn't know computers even CAME with with 128 G of ram!
 * yeats uses ubuntu server on machines with that much and more without any special kernel config
<fateisace> After it's done you can look up how to mount the iso to a usb using dd
<chron53> trijntje, i see a text menu with ubuntu, ubuntu options, 2 types of testmems, and then windows xp Pro.  All boot options work except xp pro.  When xp pro is selected, the screen blanks for a moment, then goes back to the boot menu.
<Sik> fateisace: OK, though question, what's the URL for the minimal ISO? I'd rather use my 256MB pendrive than my 8GB one
<trijntje> __positron: should work, just be sure to use 64bit, 128G RAM is not that much
<fateisace> Hold on
<trijntje> chron53: that sounds like windows XP is crashing and rebooting the pc
<yeats> __positron: in my experience, no need to compile your own kernel - I've used the ones from the repos with no issues for years
<__positron> trijntje: Yeah, but the stupid project people in here don't want to use 64-bit kernel as their tools are 32-bit.
<fateisace> Sik: wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<trijntje> __positron: in that case you need pae, but I'm not sure what the maximum amount of RAM for pae is
<trijntje> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<ActionParsnip> trijntje: 3.2Gb RAM per thread
<ActionParsnip> trijntje: 32bit can access up to 64Gb ;)
<__positron> yeats: The problem is, if I install a normal kernel (32-bit) without PAE, the system detects only 3Gig of RAM. If I download a new kernel and compile with PAE enabled, my diskio just sucks. Diskio is as low as 1MiB/s
<Sik> fateisace: OK, one last thing: how do I burn it on the pendrive?
<__positron> trijntje: With PAE it takes upto 64Gig
<morning_star> sik you will need netbootin iirc
<fateisace> no, you can use dd in the terminal
<morning_star> oh my bad was thinkking he was on windows... (goes back to corner)
<yeats> __positron: yeah - you might investigate what it would take to run the 32-bit tools on a 64-bit OS?
<chron53> trijntje, don't think so as it happens in 1-2 seconds.  definitely no system restart.
<fateisace> Sik: 'dd if="ubuntu.iso" of="/dev/sd*"' You will have to check what your usb flash drive is
<trijntje> chron53: a crash, not a restart. Grub passes the boot proces over to windows, so anything that happens after that is with windows, not ubuntu or grub
<fateisace> With 'lsblk'
<Sik> sdb1, it always appears like that
<yeats> __positron: you can install 32-bit libraries in 64-bit (just append ':i386' to the end)
<trijntje> Sik: and don't make a typo or you will destroy all data on your pc
<__positron> yeats: I know that I need ia32-libs and I use it that way. But the other people aren't that comfortable in using it. So why I need a disastrous configuration on a colossal machine.
<Sik> OK gonna get the iso
<Sik> bbl
<yeats> __positron: that sounds like a true dilemma then. :-/
<yeats> __positron: maybe work up a proof-of-concept on a test machine so you can show them that it works fine?
<__positron> yeats: Yup. It is. Is there a technical restriction for the poor diskio?
<__positron> yeats: mm. That should be the next step I guess.
<thecha> __positron→ hello __positron please kindly help me with thisi have a ubuntu 7 installed along with my win7 and now suddenly the windows wors less an less well
<inerkick> I get this error. Kindly help http://pastebin.com/pqQhGN6w
<thecha> does ubuntu canibalize the other OS?
<cfhowlett> thecha properly installed - it does not
<thecha> cfhowlett i did install it properly
<cfhowlett> thecha works "less well" ... means?
<thecha> the last two times i booted up onetime in may and the last time today i had no gnome pannel start up
<thecha> i had to manuall start gnome panel from terminal
<thecha> works less well means no more internet connection
<thecha> also what doesnt work anymore is win7 error analysator
<thecha> and overall the system has become incredibly slow
<thecha> it takes win7 to load about 10 minutes now
<thecha> then another 20 minutes after it is loaded to react
<holstein> thecha: i would test the hardware..
<cfhowlett> thecha ram?
<balphagore> hey, I'm about to install windows7 + ubuntu 14.04 LTS on a dual boot 128gb SSD drive. Can someone give me an advice on how to partition it? I used to bother with separate /home and /boot partitions for ubuntu, but not sure if it is worth it. Will it be okay if I just get one NTFS 70GB partition for windows, one 50GB partition ext4 for ubuntu and third and last SWAP partition for ubuntu, or should I bother with /home and /boot? Al
<thecha> omg no this can't be hardware related you guys :(
<thecha> i am broke than a mf
<holstein> thecha: *all* hard drives fail
<thecha> cfwhowlet i have 4GB ram
<thecha> :.(
<holstein> thecha: that was a suggestion to test/reseat the ram, i read
<thecha> i will do this
<thecha> i will test the ram
<thecha>  or maybe reseat
<thecha> thank you kindly fo rhelp
<thecha> in ubuntu it just werks
<holstein> there are ways to restore the windows operating system.. you could have done something incorrectly in the partition resizing
<thecha> everything just werks in gnu linux just werks seamlessly
<trijntje> thecha: sounds like a problem with windows, not ubuntu. Maybe ask in ##windows
<inerkick> i tried to work with virutalenv, but it seams some issue.. kindly help. I reinstalled it , but what this issue is all about "http://pastebin.com/pqQhGN6w"
<thecha> trijntje :(
<holstein> thecha: i always suggest having data backed up before doing any partition management like that.. i would try and access my data in windows and back it up ASAP..
<inerkick> i tried to work with virutalenv, but it seams some issue.. kindly help. I reinstalled it , but what this issue is all about http://pastebin.com/pqQhGN6w
<helperdeper> hello i want to remove a file with the same file name from many directorys in one folder which command should i use?
<jpds> helperdeper: rm -fv */file_name
<Adzz> Hi Everyone, I just installed Ubuntu 14.04 and am having a strange issues. After initial install, my usb keyboard/mouse was working fine. However, once i restarted my pc, they now no longer work PASSED the bios/grub, as in they work fine in both bios and grub, but once i hit the login screen, they stop working... I've tried messing with the USB controller options in my bios aswell as unplugging/rearranging them... but still no avail... 
<helperdeper> thx jpds
<ActionParsnip> Adzz: have you tried other USB ports?
<ActionParsnip> Adzz: have you tried other keyboards?
<Adzz> ActionParsnip: I've tried rearranging yes... I don't have any other keyboards to test, however it was working fine on windows a couple of hours ago...
<[[thufir]]> in sugar crm, how do I set a users password?  I don't have e-mail setup.
<ActionParsnip> Adzz: does the system have a make and model?
<cfhowlett> [[thufir]] sugar crm still isn't supported here.  best to go to the source ...
<waver__> guden nite
<Adzz> ActionParsnip: It's custom built (by myself), Motherboard is an MSI Z97-G45, Keyboard is a Razer Blackwidow Ultimate edition, Mouse is a Razer Taipan
 * waver__ tea
<ActionParsnip> Adzz: are there any bugs reported for those models of keyboard?
<Adzz> ActionParsnip: Extra information - as it boots, even past GRUB for a moment, the LEDs stay on, however then the screen flickers black and a nVidia logo shows and then the peripherals LEDs turn off... From that point they no longer have any input on the system
<Adzz> ActionParsnip: I haven't checked yet, i'll google quickly now
<waver__> why can not I use command of irc in irssi?
<holstein> waver__: what command?
<waver__> such as "/help'
<holstein> waver__: try http://www.irssi.org/documentation/manual
<Adzz> ActionParsnip: after quick googling, there appears to be no bugs reported for any of the recent releases for any of my peripherals (the last bug reported was an issue of grub freezing while using a razer blackwidow ultimate, and this was in 2012)
<waver__> thanks H sang
<ExWizzard> what is the current kernel version for 14.04 ? I installed 3.15 but I would like to downgrade now because of bugs
<waver__> http://www.irssi.org/documentation/manual ,mark it.
<Fyodorovna> ExWizzard, 3.13.29 did you delete the previos kernels when you installed 3.15?
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image-generic | ExWizzard
<ubottu> ExWizzard: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.29.35 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 28 kB
<ExWizzard> thanks, yes I did delete it
<ExWizzard> should i just apt-get install linux-image-generic and update-grub?
<ActionParsnip> ExWizzard: update-grub is part of the postinst already
<Eggs_> identify
<ActionParsnip> ExWizzard: this isn't redhat ;)
<Adzz> ActionParsnip: any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Adzz: all I can recommend is report a bug
<ActionParsnip> Adzz: try legacy mode in BIOS
<Adzz> ActionParsnip: Can you direct me to as to where I may report the bug
<cfhowlett> !bug|Adzz
<ubottu> Adzz: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ActionParsnip> azerus: in a terminal run:  ubuntu-bug xorg     it will start the process
<Adzz> cfhowlett: I can't because i can't type anything on ubuntu... How can i report a bug outside of ubuntu
<holstein> Adzz: you can do it directly
<makara> ~,
<Adzz> holstein: how?
<holstein> Adzz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#How_to_report_bugs should help you in your current state.. but, i think you might want to see if you can get *any* keyboard working.. is it the keyboard? the hardware support? the os config? et..
<holstein> etc*
<freerobby> Is there a published timeline anywhere for when systemd is expected to be fully adopted by ubuntu? I am trying to figure out how and when we should plan for it.
<cfhowlett> !systemd
<ubottu> systemd has been chosen as the future init system for Ubuntu, please see http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1316 for the announcement.
<cfhowlett> !info systemd
<ubottu> Package systemd does not exist in trusty
<Pici> !info systemd utopic
<ubottu> systemd (source: systemd): system and service manager. In component main, is optional. Version 204-10ubuntu9 (utopic), package size 1116 kB, installed size 5097 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<cfhowlett> Pici so THAT'S how that works!  You know, I learned something today!
<Adzz> Ok, more info for anyone that can help... When i go into recovery mode, while it gives me a verbose output, it says that many of my USB devices are "not accepting address- error 71"... Googling shows that this problem is common with USB keyboard, but i can't find a solution, can someone give me a hand please?
<holstein> Adzz: i know what i do.. i try different live cd's.. i try different usb ports.. differnt hardware.. i just try and troubleshoot and see what the issue is definitively.. the devices dont promise any linux support, so, it can be challenging doing the work
<molqr> i want to work with the latest version of some software obtained from their git repo. how can i do this safely? that is i don't want to break stuff that depend on older versions of these softwares? by the way these softwares are not that fundamental like glib but are pretty much high level ... specifically i want to install the latest python 3, python3 numpy, scipy, scikitlearn cython etc
<holstein> molqr: virtualbox install? chroot? live CD? dualboot? a seperate machine...
<molqr> holstein: i see. thanks.
<molqr> i was hoping for some system that would help me identify those softwares which depend on these and ask aptitude to not install them or atleast issue a warning or error message
<holstein> molqr: the package manager wont, if you are not using a package manager.. the software would just complaing about not meeting requirements
<molqr> i see. cool.
<tracyone> anyone help ,tell me the result of the execution of "locate bell.oga" in ubuntu 14.04
<holstein> the custom 3rd party (not officially supported) software will do whatever it is designed to do.. putting files all over the system or whatever its intended to do
<holstein> molqr: ^
<molqr> holstein: right. i m a bit worried about installing software outside the knowledge of the package manager.
<holstein> !info checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall (source: checkinstall): installation tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.2-4ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 114 kB, installed size 501 kB
<holstein> ^ that can help.. though, i would just use a VM
<holstein> you can easily snapshot, and migrate.. there are more positives to virtualization than just isolation
<helplessuser123> I dont know what my caps lock key is bound to
<molqr> holstein: ok. thanks.
<helplessuser123> i have a feeling its something like alt+f8 or something
<doubled112>     /set irc_conf_mode 1
<molqr> helplessuser123: xev
<helplessuser123> molqr: xev?
<molqr> helplessuser123: use that to figure out what capslock is behaving like? open terminal issue the command xev .. then hit CapsLock .. it will generate all info about the keybindings
<molqr> install xev first thoug
<helplessuser123> molqr:  thanks
<helplessuser123> will try
<holstein> helplessuser123: is this something you changed? is it a new installation? if you want, you can try the guest account, and see if all is working as expected there.. then, you can consider manually removing the config for the settings in your user /home ...i also agree xev is a great idea
<ArielX> Just a quick question: hello pple. Anyone know how to upgrade techno m5 (4.2.2 JB) to kitkat?
<Pici> ArielX: Thats really a better question for #android than for #ubuntu
<ArielX> yes I know Pici
<Pici> ArielX: Okay... then why are you asking in #ubuntu ?
<ArielX> hence a quick question... Just incase any one knows
<helplessuser123> molqr: what should I be looking for, keycode?
<WXZ> I want like a small panel where if I click a button, it'll type some text into the current window. How can I get that done?
<molqr> helplessuser123: keysym .. i have made my capslock in to a control so i get keycode 66 (keysym 0xffe3, Control_L)
<skinux> Can we custom set colors used by LS command?
<CamelLight> skinux, yea ?
<helplessuser123> molqr: keysym 0xfe78 is what I get when I push the caps lock key down
<lj1102> hello, what is the difference between running something using /bin/sh -c "command" and just running it trough default terminal?
<skinux> How do we set ls to use custom colors??
<Fyodorovna> WXZ, You have any example of this?
<WXZ> Fyodorovna: just the old ubuntu panels, you could put custom xautomation launchers
<CamelLight> skinux, surely you look at your favorite search engine and read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41538
<Fyodorovna> WXZ, The fallback desktop might have that, you mean a launcher correct?
<molqr> helplessuser123: google for what that means.
<WXZ> Fyodorovna: kind of, I want like a floating panel in unity
<helplessuser123> molqr:  i googled it and cant find any info
<molqr> i guess it is defined in keysym.h helplessuser123
<WXZ> kind of like a toolbar where if I click a button, it'll type stuff for me
<molqr> wait i will take a look
<Fyodorovna> WXZ, What does "type stuff" mean to you exactly?
<WXZ> Fyodorovna: send keystrokes to the active window
<helplessuser123> molqr:  what does overlay1_left
<helplessuser123> molqr:  what does overlay1_enable*
<molqr> helplessuser123: yes i found that one too but have no idea what that means.
<helplessuser123> molqr:  is there a tool that graphical shows you what all your keys are mapped to?
<Fyodorovna> WXZ, Not sure I can really help without a more exacting description really, maybe not even than. ;)
<helplessuser123> molqr:  or could I find which key is using 0xFFE5 which is caps lock
<molqr> helplessuser123: don't know will have to google fot it myself.
<molqr> helplessuser123: may i ask what is it tha tu want to achieve?
<helplessuser123> sometimes ill will be typing and randomly the caps lock will turn on
<helplessuser123> and I dont know what key it is mapped to
<helplessuser123> so i have to restart linux
<WXZ> Fyodorovna: a floating panel with buttons that send keystrokes, can't really give a more accurate description
<lj1102> when running an application/command through /bin/sh -c "command" i get an error regarding missing shared libraries, when running it from terminal everything works fine why is that, how to fix this?
<helplessuser123> i think its some combo of keys like alt+i or smth
<helplessuser123> molqr: http://askubuntu.com/questions/311631/how-do-i-map-a-key-to-middle-click , gonna follow these instructions
<molqr> helplessuser123: so when CapsLock indicator led is set .. you start typing all Caps? and this event is triggered by something else NOT the hitting of caps lock key.. is it?
<helplessuser123> molqr:  my laptop doesnt have a caps lock led light
<Adzz> Hi Again, so I'm pretty sure that my usb keyboard problem is a config issue, so i was hoping to get some help with that... Here's some extra info: When booting into recovery mode and then CTRL-Cing to the login screen, my keyboard is working perfectly... It seems to only occur when booting directly to login screen
<molqr> helplessuser123: so you know when you see all caps letters.. right?
<helplessuser123> molqr:  yes because when I type its all caps
<molqr> may be try to reset the keysym corresponding to capslock to do nothing.. using xmodmap
<skinux> Anyone know command to make 'zip' show contents without extracting?
<helplessuser123> molqr:  is there a file with all the config of the keys?
<helplessuser123> skinux:  open it in a graphical archive manager
<molqr> yes that keysym.h file...
<Fyodorovna> WXZ, Not sure you will find any more than buttons that will have a set command E.g preset keystrokes, the syntaax of the description is just not exact is all.
<WXZ> Fyodorovna: nothing customizable that you know of?
<helplessuser123> molqr:  that file only has a a bunch of #defines
<Fyodorovna> WXZ, launchers yes but I'm just one user here.
<IceD^> hey
<helplessuser123> molqr:  i typed in xmodmap and it said for caps lock 0x42 which google says is numer 66
<WXZ> ok, well I'm googling in the mean time
<SchrodingersScat> depending on how much work you want to put into it, there's several ways to automate x things
<Fyodorovna> WXZ, maybe a bash controlled by key sets?
<IceD^> got new laptop (asus s301la) and can'
<IceD^> t find out how to configure touchpad
<molqr> yes helplessuser123 that is the keycode ... 66 for the capslock key
<molqr> but keysym can be changed..
<IceD^> xinput tells me that it was recognized as "ps/2 logitec wheel mouse"
<helplessuser123> molqr:  the keysym.h file is not filled with a bunch of code though
<WXZ> Fyodorovna: I just found something called apwal
<molqr> helplessuser123: one moment please.
<WXZ> Fyodorovna: Apwal is a simple icon-based application launcher. It consists of two components: the application launcher itself, and the configuration editor.
<helplessuser123> molqr: its in /usr/include/X11 if that helps any
<molqr> #include <X11/keysymdef.h> i have that at the end of the keysym.h file.. so i locate keysymdef.h .. which has the map you want
<RaMcHiP> hello all! I am running ubuntu server 12.04 and the only real thing I have installed is webmin.  I have added virtual hosts and fixed the hosts file but now when I go to the webpage it wants to download the html rather than display it
<RaMcHiP> has anyone ran into this before?
<helplessuser123> molqr:  im finding that right now thanks
<john_rambo> Please have a look at this >>> http://www.rejetto.com/hfs/?f=dl ...... Is there an opensource alternative ?
<molqr> helplessuser123: xmodmap -pk ... will print the map for you on screen
<CooLBALL> hi
<CooLBALL> I edited /etc/default/grub
<helplessuser123> molqr:  thanks
<CooLBALL> how do I make the change effective?
<CamelLight> RaMcHiP, sounds wierd, did you let it stay on port 10000, and do you add this to the url ?
<MonkeyDust> john_rambo  use tasksel (task select) to install a file server
<Munster> sudo update-grub
<Fyodorovna> WXZ, Good, that meet your needs?
<CooLBALL> ty Munster
<WXZ> Fyodorovna: testing it now
<john_rambo> MonkeyDust, Trying
<causative> I tried to move my linux system from a flash drive to an hdd, using tar.  It mostly worked, however it appears tar failed to transfer extended access lists (ACLs) on certain files
<Loshki> john_rambo: hfs *is* opensource, according to their web page
<causative> how can I check which files have extended ACLs and fix them, and is there anything else that would have gone wrong when transferring the OS using tar?
<Munster> dd might have worked better, causative
<helplessuser123> molqr: I'm trying to figure out what I should edit?
<molqr> no please don' ttouch that file...
<john_rambo> Loshki, Sorry missed that ... but still I will have to run it under wine ... It doesnt feel good
<molqr> make local changes....
<causative> Munster, perhaps, but someone recommended that I use tar instead (as it's safer) and I went with it
<molqr> do you want to turn off the caps lock feature for your login session?
<causative> the hdd already had windows on it so I didn't want to overwrite stuff
<ActionParsnip> molqr: caps lock should be scrapped
<xBaldwin> I'm really new to linux and need to Delete un-needed partitions from my hard drive via a Lubuntu live DVD
<Loshki> john_rambo: Well, it's not the only http server out there. Check out LAMP on ubuntu....
<lj1102> xBaldwin: gparted
<PCdoc> wow! they removed the ability to move the window menu button to the right :/
<ActionParsnip> PCdoc: they didnt
<ActionParsnip> PCdoc: whoever 'they' is
<Loshki> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<xBaldwin> Is that fairly straight forward and simple to understand?
<molqr> helplessuser123: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-deactivate-caps-lock/ if that is what you want
<PCdoc> they means the ubuntu ppl
<PCdoc> for 14.04, the config editor doesnt work, nor the cmd line
<PCdoc> I read somewhere that they removed the ability
<cfhowlett> xBaldwin fairly intuitive but as you're new to linux, your best course of action is to tread lightly
<ActionParsnip> PCdoc: you can move it to the right but it makes no sense
<Loshki> xBaldwin: backup anything you daren't lose first...
<Munster> xBaldwin, any experience with partitioners ?
<helplessuser123> molqr:  i dont want it off permanetly though, I want it remapped
<xBaldwin> Ok so is there anything in particular I should look out for when using it?
<xBaldwin> No none
<cfhowlett> xBaldwin make sure you don't kill the wrong partitions.  *sure*
<ActionParsnip> PCdoc: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences button-layout ':minimize,maximize,close'       tried that?
<Munster> !gparted | xBaldwin
<ubottu> xBaldwin: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<san13> xBaldwin if u dont have istalled lubuntu then simply make the live cd and during installation while selecting drive to install there are options to format partitions
<Loshki> xBaldwin: crank up gparted and ask before you press any buttons which you don't understand...
<molqr> helplessuser123: use you can turn it off and on again using commands on that page .. xmodmap or setxkbmap are your friends..  you can put those commands in ~/.xsession or ~/.xprofile
<PCdoc> I like ubuntu, but for some reason I am forced to use windows for official purposes. Therefore, I am more used to windows, thats why I wanted the buttons on the right
<ActionParsnip> PCdoc: look in dconf-editor
<PCdoc> ActionParsnip: yeah, tried that
<PCdoc> ActionParsnip: tried dconf too
<molqr> helplessuser123: you can undo the effects whenever you like. nothing is permanent.
<causative> are extended ACLs the _only_ thing tar is going to fail to transfer?
<ActionParsnip> PCdoc: you may need {unity|ubuntu}-tweak
<bobRoss> hi again
<helplessuser123> molqr: xmodmap -e "add lock = Caps_Lock" Doesnt turn caps lock on though
<Fyodorovna> PCdoc, You can move with dconf-editor
<bobRoss> is it ok to do a little bragging here?
<PCdoc> I read somewhere that I need to switch to what its called flash or something instead of unity
<andlabs> is there a package that provides a C  (not C++) implementaiton of bcrypt? I see packages called bcrypt for python and ruby, but not for C. Thanks.
<bobRoss> and a little thanking
<holstein> bobRoss: no.. use the #ubuntu-offtopic please.. thanks
<Fyodorovna> bobRoss, Is it support?
<bobRoss> thanks
<bobRoss> no just you guys helped me and I wanted to say thanks
<ActionParsnip> PCdoc: 14.04 Trusty 'Unity' you can't, least not yet. If you have Trusty 'Unity' with Gnome Flashback you can.   source: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2210844
<Fyodorovna> bobRoss, Best thanks is assisting others really.
<RaMcHiP> CamelLight, yes I let it stay on port 10000. Not quite sure what you mean but adding to url
<bobRoss> :)
<RaMcHiP> I can access webmin with the 10000 port but when I go to a normal page on a domain it just downloads the file
<cfhowlett> !webmin|RaMcHiP
<ubottu> RaMcHiP: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<ExtremeDevilz> ok guys any idea how do I check if my gfx card is working properly?
<PCdoc> I was following the steps with dconf-editor the other day, but I found that some options there were missing
<Fyodorovna> PCdoc, What you want is there.
<san13> ExtremeDevilz :u wish to keep graphics card on or off
<PCdoc> m currently on windows, will switch back tonight and check
<PCdoc> thanks for the input
<ActionParsnip> PCdoc: tbh, Idont use Unity. Its too slow for my tastes
<ExtremeDevilz> I did
<ExtremeDevilz> glxinfo | grep direct
<ExtremeDevilz> nothing found
<xBaldwin> Ok so I have gparted open and the buttons kind of explain themselves but I have no clue which of the 18 partitions are safe to delete.
<holstein> ExtremeDevilz: what is the question? you have 14.04 stock ubuntu installed? and you are trying to see if it has 3d enabled? or in use?
<ExtremeDevilz> nvm
<ExtremeDevilz> it works now
<Munster> ExtremeDevilz, install mesa-utils
<xBaldwin> Is it possible for partitions to get split into two or more partitions?
<san13> yes it is xBaldwin
<cfhowlett> xBaldwin to "get split" ... not unless you authorize it
<WXZ> fy
<WXZ> Fyodorovna: Im testing apwal right now
<WXZ> Fyodorovna: it seems to be working
<WXZ> seeing as Im not typing any of this
<holstein> xBaldwin: you can back up your data, shrink a current partition, and make another in the free space
<xBaldwin> Would that then cause a boot partition to be un-able to boot?
<ruedii> xBaldwin, It's probably better to use Loopback filesystem to do that.
<holstein> xBaldwin: you can break many things in this way.. including the boot partition or loader
<MonkeyDust> xBaldwin  if you start messing with partitions: 1) backup, 2) backup, 3) backup
<cfhowlett> xBaldwin and backup again.
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: then 4) backup
<holstein> xBaldwin: that is why you backup prior to experimentation.. or use a professional service
<holstein> xBaldwin: you may find it benificial (as i did) to setup "fake", virualized system in something like virtualbox.. where you can experiment on virtual drives and not your personal data
<xBaldwin> I haven't messed with any of them but when I went on vacation my roommate completely screwed up my laptop.  Before I left it only had Windows 8 on it and now it has Ubuntu and 18 partitions also Windows 8 is vissable but I can't boot it anymore and when I try to use the bootloader to boot it all it does is open the Windows bootloader and ask for the Windows 8 cd
<cfhowlett> xBaldwin 18?  18!
<xBaldwin> Yeah
<holstein> xBaldwin: i would backup my data, and restore with system restore partition or CD from manufacturer (if i want windows) or just fresh install ubuntu on the entire disc
<san13> so what is it that you exactly want to do now xBaldwin?
<cfhowlett> xBaldwin you'll need to repair/reinstall win8 and THEN install ubuntu
<holstein> xBaldwin: you *can* fiddle about and delete partitions, and "grow" what you had back.. but, what else has happened in the operating system that you cant trust?
<san13> if you have your data safe somewhere then completely reinstall windows ,make partitions with easeUS and the install ubuntu in any of the partition
<holstein> xBaldwin: i would expect a total rebuild, after backing up my data to not only take much less time, but, leave me with a system i can trust
<xBaldwin> Ok is there anyway to find my Product key in the BIOS or do I need to just contact Microsoft?
<holstein> xBaldwin: you dont need them with the manufacturer recovery partition or cd
<cfhowlett> xBaldwin isn't there a physical stamp with the key on it?
<san13> i agree with holstein
<san13> its better to have a clean system with things that you know then a 18 PARTITIONED!!!
<holstein> well, if i could guarantee the windows system is "good" after spending hours, it would be different.. but you cant..
<san13> xBaldwin see the serial code on the opening seal of cd cover
<holstein> and, you didnt install ubuntu, xBaldwin .. so you cant trust that either..
<xBaldwin> No Microsoft has started putting the product key in the BIOS and I want a fresh start but dont have a Windows 8 disk because my laptop came with it on here
<cfhowlett> xBaldwin uh huh.  well, we are not able to fix win8.   contact msoft
<causative> I'm about to install grub using grub-install, however first I want to back up my MBR, to do this I'm thinking I do:  dd if=/dev/sda of=/somewhere/else.iso bs=1M count=10
<causative> should that do it?
<san13> well in that case microsoft has stopped supplying keys
<holstein> xBaldwin: thats why i reference a restore partition, which is how manufacturers do it more, these days.. or, you call the manufacturer and obtain the disc.. or purchase windows.. or fresh install ubuntu
<san13> you can isntall grub but be sure to make a grub rescue disk in advance
<causative> is 10 MB enough to back up though
<causative> eh well it's done
<xBaldwin> grub is on here it sees Windows and I can get to all the files just cant boot it but Ill just do what you guys suggested and contact Microsoft so I can start fresh and start a dual boot the right way from there
<Ben64> causative: don't restore 10MB though, will nuke the first partition if anything changes in between
<n1n0> having this issue with the login loop on 14.04. i think i set .xauthority to user.
<causative> Ben64, I see that /dev/sda starts at sector 63 so I'll just restore the first 62*512 bytes
<cfhowlett> xBaldwin don't forget to password protect your bios so your "friends" can't "help" by partitioning your hardware
<Ben64> causative: still too much. mbr is first 512 bytes
<san13> xBaldwin have tried to change the BIOS option of boot to UEFI?
<san13> because sometimes this would directly boot to windows
<san13> if installation was done to legacy
<causative> Ben64, what's the rest of the space between the start of the disk and sda1 for, then?
<xBaldwin> Yeah I'm going to have to make sure he pays for the trouble I go through and yes it failed to boot anything and I had to re open BIOS and reactivate legacy support to get back to Ubuntu
<n1n0_> is there and third display manager besides lightdm and gdm?
<MonkeyDust> n1n0_  xdm, kdm
<san13> then he must have really played bad with MBR during installation
<xBaldwin> Hes an idiot and probably just started messing with stuff without even knowing what it was
<san13> LXDM MDM
<MonkeyDust> n1n0  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_display_manager_%28program_type%29#Some_implementations
<xBaldwin> Alright I've got to go do some work Ill probably be back with more linux questions
<san13> well xBaldwin i would suggest that you reinstall everything if you dont worry for genuine key of windows
<luli> Hello, i'm having trouble with this command: gksu gksu gedit /etc/chromium-browser/default      it is just asking me for password and doesn't do anything could someone help please?
<cfhowlett> luli gksu 2 times?
<SchrodingersScat> luli: probably only need one gksu, it's magic effect does not stack
<SchrodingersScat> *its
<luli> Thats what the guide said
<ActionParsnip> luli: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<luli> gksu to prevent a blank page bug
<luli> I will try with one
<ActionParsnip> luli: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<n1n0> MonkeyDust using gdm on the 13.10 went good. if the login loop occurs again on 14, which manager should i go for from tty and what command line with?
<luli> elementary OS Luna \n \l
<ActionParsnip> luli: not supported here
<ActionParsnip> luli: elementary support is entirely separate to Ubuntu's
<ActionParsnip> luli: ask in #elementaryos
<luli> Thank you :)
<MonkeyDust> n1n0  not sure
<k_sze> Between Lubuntu and Xubuntu, which one is more lightweight?
<k_sze> Is it still Lubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> k_sze: yes
<cfhowlett> k_sze lubuntu - by a hair
<n1n0> MonkeyDust thx anyway
<k_sze> Thanks.
<laurenXbuntu> I'm trying to install Xubuntu 14.04 on a laptop with an Ami APTIO UEFI bios. I was able to install xubuntu from a usb stick after disabling secure-boot, however, the system does not show Ubuntu / HDD as a boot option (I also ran boot-repair)
<ActionParsnip> k_sze: if you want light, ditch the DE altogether and use just openbox on it's own
<laurenXbuntu> Any ideas on what I could do next?
<dupingping> hi boys.
<dupingping> I hate this game.
<san13> laurenXbuntu do you have windows 8?
<dupingping> it's very bore.
<laurenXbuntu> san13: mhm yes
<OerHeks> dupingping, we don't .. what game?
<MonkeyDust> dupingping  wrong channel
<san13> if yes then did you installed in legacy mode?
<cfhowlett> dupingping ??? wrong place
<dupingping> http://i.stack.imgur.com/yWp3d.png
<san13> laurenXbuntu??
<dupingping> This game have not end.
<OerHeks> dupingping, what game?
<dupingping> look this http://i.stack.imgur.com/yWp3d.png
<ActionParsnip> dupingping: this is support only, do you have a support question?
<laurenXbuntu> san13: I was not able to find an option that allows me to set the damn uefi to "legacy mode" :-( The only place legacy mode (or CSM) is mentioned is when you disable/enable "Secure Boot"
<cfhowlett> dupingping if you don't like the game ... don't play the game.
<OerHeks> dupingping, sorry, if you don't say what game, good luck,
<k_sze> ugh, I think I've asked this before: there are PC 64-bit and Mac 64-bit images of Lubuntu install CD.
<san13> it is the same place where uefi is
<laurenXbuntu> san13: However, there's no menu or option that allows me to explicitly enable/disable/switch to/etc. legacy mode
<san13> well windows are duffers to use uefi mode...
<ActionParsnip> k_sze: that's not a question. Its a statement
<k_sze> the Mac 64-bit is tailored for native install (so I can dual boot between Lubuntu and OS X)?
<laurenXbuntu> san13: bashing aside, redmond 8 is really the worst of their systems
<ActionParsnip> k_sze: what CPU does your Mac have?
<k_sze> ActionParsnip: I have the latest rMBP, so Intel Core i7
<ActionParsnip> k_sze: then its not a special CPU, the PC 64bit ISO will work
<san13> laurenXbuntu can you boot windows?
<k_sze> ActionParsnip: When you I want the Mac 64-bit image?
<laurenXbuntu> san13: I could if I reinstall windows 8
<k_sze> s/you/would/
<san13> reinstall???
<san13> means have you reinstalled windows after installing linux??
<ActionParsnip> k_sze: because some PPC chips are 64bit
<laurenXbuntu> san13: the laptop came with windows 8.1 preinstalled.
<ActionParsnip> k_sze: you basically have a standard PC but paid twice the price because its a mac
<k_sze> ActionParsnip: it says "64 bit version for Intel Mac" on the website (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu)
<ActionParsnip> k_sze: try it, the kernel will not work if the CPU architecture is bad
<ActionParsnip> k_sze: maybe there is some customization on the ISO
<ActionParsnip> k_sze: try it, it's free :)
<kingbeowolf> whats a good HTML5 music streaming site/
<kingbeowolf> html5.grooveshark.com doesn't work very well
<Dragoneye> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS:  WIN-P toggles clone screens on two monitors and one desktop on both. But on every reboot it goes on clone. How can I get it to remember my last WIN-P toggle?
<san13> well so your problem is that you have currently both windows and linux but can only boot windows not linux???right
<cfhowlett> kingbeowolf not an ubuntu support question ... use your google-fu
<ActionParsnip> kingbeowolf: youtube...
<laurenXbuntu> san13: Uhm, no. My current problem is that I have wiped windows 8.1 off the HDD and installed Xubuntu 14.04 from a usb stick (successfully). Rebooting the machine goes directly to the UEFI because it doesn't recognize the OS on the HDD (I think?). So I ran "boot-repair" as was suggested on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI. However, that did not solve the problem.
<san13> so that means you cant log in to linux too...right?
<n1n0> is there software centre in kubuntu or xubuntu?
<cfhowlett> n1n0 yes.
<steve__shine> yup
<laurenXbuntu> san13: yes, because it doesn't boot into the OS
<laurenXbuntu> *boot the OS
<cfhowlett> san13 you DID redirect your uefi to boot from the HDD and not the USB?
<laurenXbuntu> cfhowlett, do you mean me? :-)
<cfhowlett> laurenXbuntu errr, yes.  sorry for confusion.
<laurenXbuntu> cfhowlett, uhm, I didn't do that explicitly i.e. by changing something through vim or the terminal etc. Where would I have to change that?
<san13> if it was usb it would have booted up as live..
<san13> do that on starting laptop
<san13> using boot options
<cfhowlett> laurenXbuntu it would have to be done at the UEFI level.
<laurenXbuntu> cfhowlett, oh you mean in the UEFI as an otion?
<cfhowlett> laurenXbuntu right
<laurenXbuntu> cfhowlett, see, that's the problem: the stupid Aptio UEFI doesn't recognize the OS (no boot option showed when the usb stick is not present)
<heh>  hello how to how to send original client ip/host with ssh -N -R .. ? is it possible
<cfhowlett> laurenXbuntu does it recognize that you have an HDD?  this IS HDD, right?  or is it SSD?
<keevitaja> hi, i installed new skype 4.3 but i'm missing the panel icon. how to fix this?
<laurenXbuntu> cfhowlett, it's both sorta.... one of those HDD/SDD hybrids
<cfhowlett> laurenXbuntu best I put down my advisor cap and slowly back away.  no experience with that setup
<laurenXbuntu> cfhowlett, aw , ok :-( But thanks for your help!
<san13> laurenXbuntu try this
<san13> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<MonkeyDust_> keevitaja  try logout and back in
<laurenXbuntu> san13: been there :-) hence the boot-repair story
<CamelLight> is it true computer virus can't harm software ?
<CamelLight> hardware even
<starter> Can anybody help me with NATing in Ubuntu 14.04
<keevitaja> MonkeyDust: i tried that, also rebooted the system
<san13> and reinstall linux...i have installed ubuntu on my friends lappy many times and windows 8 do gives error
<starter> i have a physical nic and a virtual nic
<san13> okay then what error does it shoes grub rescue?
<starter> and want to nat the traffic pointing to my physical to go to virtual
<MonkeyDust_> keevitaja  use 4.2 from the repos, that shows the icon
<keevitaja> yeah, that's not the new version i want
<laurenXbuntu> CamelLight, no
<san13> Camellight search for hackers BBC documentry
<san13> u will see the biggest heck they made in nuclear power plants
<m1dnight__> san13: come to #ubuntu-offtopic
<m1dnight__> to discuss it :)
<san13> sure
<san13> :)
<ActionParsnip> starter: set the virtual interface to bridged. It will then get an IP from the same DHCP server your PC gets from
<ActionParsnip> starter: it will appear as another PC on the LAN
<starter> NAT QUESTION: i have two nics ONE physical (172.16.10.10) and ONE VIRTUAL(10.0.30.100). The default gateway is to physical and can access that ip remotly. Now i want to NAT 172.16.10.10 to 10.0.30.100 so that i can access 10.0.30.100 remotly also
<starter> 10.0.30.100 has no nic
<wolfy1339> hi, i need to find my ipv6 address of my server, how do i do that
<kingbeowolf> ActionParsnip, most the popular songs are on Vevo which requires DRM Flash
<Leo_Verto> why does ubuntu still use the kernel version 3.13?
<ActionParsnip> kingbeowolf: use Chrome
<OerHeks> Leo_Verto, next release 14.10 will use 3.15
<ActionParsnip> Leo_Verto: because its stable and works well
<Leo_Verto> ah okay
<ActionParsnip> Leo_Verto: which kernel shouldit use?
<Leo_Verto> probably also because 14.04 is LTS?
<ActionParsnip> exactly
<ActionParsnip> Leo_Verto: you are thinking now :)
<_C3r34l_K1ll3r_> Hey everyone :)
<kingbeowolf> ActionParsnip, haha I don't want to use flash
<kingbeowolf> ActionParsnip, or google's flash
<kingbeowolf> ActionParsnip, trying to go HTML5 yo!
<ActionParsnip> kingbeowolf: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=audio+streaming+sites
<kingbeowolf> thanks let me look through and try 100 music sites instead of getting first hand accounts from my fellow community members :D
<thurstylark> is there a way to set the desktop background and/or theme for all users? We're trying to use Ubuntu 12.04 in an ActiveDirectory environment
<ActionParsnip> kingbeowolf: somebody has to, why not be the pioneer..
<kingbeowolf> ActionParsnip, some how I don't believe I would be a trail blazer in this category
<ActionParsnip> its possible
<kingbeowolf> i guess it could be :D odd though
<ianorlin> kingbeowolf if in US there is pianobar which allows you to stream without flash but for some stupid reason only works on US sites as a client
<registro> spanish ?
<registro> no ?
<m1dnight__> registro: yes, yes there is a spanish channel
<m1dnight__> I don't really know though
<m1dnight__> hold on a second, somebody will tell you soon enough :)
<zykotick9> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ted20> Why it doesn't work? http://pastebin.com/nTd8WfJr
<registro> gx
<registro> thanks
<kingbeowolf> ianorlin, thats pretty neat
<ianorlin> although pithos is nice if you want a GUI
<buub_> list
<thurstylark> Is there a way to manage the default user profile when authenticating against ActiveDirectory?
<MonkeyDust_> thurstylark  better ask in #ubuntu-server, i guess
<foo_> Has the default location for mounting external drives changed between precise and trusty?
<ActionParsnip> foo_: shouldnt do. If you want it to mount to a specific place you can add an entry for the file system in /etc/fstab
<foo_> ActionParsnip: instead of /media/label they now mount at /media/my-username/label
<phelix> Would anyone have any idea why shockwave / flash games in chrome are really super lagged?
<foo_> I was actually wondering if there was a rationale behind this change
<frew> I fixed some sound issues by upgraded to the latest ALSA driver, is that worth reporting even or, since it's the latest ALSA driver, is it just inevitable that it will end up getting released?
<foo_> frew I wouldn't report it, but I'd add this info to a bunch of wikis
<foo_> arch and gentoo wikis as well
<frew> k, I'll look around; thanks
<foo_> np
<Fyodorovna> phelix, I would check if your hardware and the flash are up for the task, htop will tell you local resources used
<CarlFK> I need an alarm clock to go beep beep in 45 minutes - any suggestions?  (I am sure there are plenty of choices, I don't really want to look at them all)
<MonkeyDust_> !info alarm-clock | CarlFK is this useful
<ubottu> CarlFK is this useful: alarm-clock (source: alarm-clock): Alarm Clock for GTK Environments. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.5-1.2ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 597 kB, installed size 1664 kB
<CarlFK> 100% of people who answered agree.  works for me!
<lotuspsychje> evening
<CarlFK> MonkeyDust_: installed it.  any idea how I run it?
<CarlFK> carl@twist:~$ alarmclock ... hmm, that works.  good enough.
<MonkeyDust_> CarlFK  explore the clock a bit, best way yo learn...
<MonkeyDust_> to*
<CarlFK> MonkeyDust_: what clock?  (also, alarmclock ... looks like I have to set a time, I need duration else I have to do math
<ActionParsnip> CarlFK: could use the at scheduler....
<CarlFK> ActionParsnip: then I have to figure out what beep beep command to use :p  (my life is so hard.)
<MonkeyDust_> CarlFK  more like a stopwatch?
<ActionParsnip> CarlFK: at now + 30 minutes
<MonkeyDust_> CarlFK  more like a stopwatch/timer?
<SchrodingersScat> thought alarm-clock could also do duration..
<ActionParsnip> calvinmetcalf: vlc-nox /path/to/some/file.mp3
<ActionParsnip> CarlFK: ^
<ActionParsnip> CarlFK: then press CTRL + D to end
<robairt> any one know a good join me alternative?
<MonkeyDust_> robairt  what's join me?
<ActionParsnip> CarlFK: http://tecadmin.net/one-time-task-scheduling-using-at-commad-in-linux/
<ActionParsnip> CarlFK: its THAT easy
<ActionParsnip> robairt: you cant name some random application and expect us to know it...think about it
<CarlFK> MonkeyDust_: stopwatch sounds like I come back and click 'stop' and see how long something too.  I need to be alerted in 40 min
<robairt> MonkeyDust_:join.me is a browser based remote desktop application
<ActionParsnip> robairt: to connetc to Windows PCs?
<MonkeyDust_> CarlFK  the app stopwatch also is timer, it says here
<ActionParsnip> robairt: http://www.2x.com/rdp-client/chrome/
<MonkeyDust_> !info stopwatch
<ubottu> stopwatch (source: stopwatch): Virtual stopwatch and timer. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5-4 (trusty), package size 11 kB, installed size 80 kB
<robairt> Makes sense an ubuntu room wouldn't know an app that doesn't work for linux. My bad guys
<ActionParsnip> CarlFK: do you have music files on your system?
<CarlFK> ActionParsnip: that will work, but I know there is better.. like maybe stopwatch...
<robairt> Actionparsnip: thanks for link
<ActionParsnip> CarlFK: using at will allow you to transfer skils to other systems, you can also add schedules via SSH
<Fyodorovna> CarlFK, I have a loud kitchen time I use for tasking, that to easy.
<ActionParsnip> robairt: so what was this "Makes sense an ubuntu room wouldn't know an app that doesn't work for linux. My bad guys" about huh?
<MonkeyDust_> robairt  we cannot know any random app on the net, there are zillions
<robairt> As in, I shouldn't have assumed
<ActionParsnip> robairt: when I gave a solution
<Sik> Just reinstalled Ubuntu and things are working again :v Just came back to say that this time #ubuntu was more useful than before. Thanks!
<robairt> put yo pitch forks away, I was calling out my own mistake
<CarlFK> Fyodorovna: if I had such a thing handy, I would use it
<ActionParsnip> robairt: doesnt make _any_ sense at all, so yes, your bad
<SchrodingersScat> robairt: ActionParsnip gave you an example though.
 * ActionParsnip shrugs
<robairt> yeah, I legit meant my logic was bad
<Fyodorovna> robairt, average hit for a baseball player must be around 1/3, you are not doing bad. ;)
<phelix> Where would I be able to edit the path of what an application icon launches?
<phelix> like I have chrome I want to add an option to the icon launcher so that it runs chrome --something
<holstein> phelix: in the launcher
<robairt> Fyodorovna: haha statistics to the rescue
<phelix> I have the newest release of ubuntu and I can't find it
<ActionParsnip> phelix: you can change icons of launchers by editting the file in /usr/share/applications
<ActionParsnip> phelix: is that what you mean?
<phelix> Well I don't want to change the icon I want to append something to the command that launches the application
<phelix> ahh ok think i found it
<ActionParsnip> phelix: you can edit the Exec= bit
<phelix> in /usr/share/applications/google-chrome.desktop
<phelix> and then the exec line in this file?
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/78730/how-do-i-add-a-custom-launcher
<phelix> ya
<ActionParsnip> phelix: or make an alias for the command and it will modify the executed command
<fAz4> In Ubuntu 14.04 i set my location to Tehran and now most of stuff are in Persian. Like Calendar and ls -l time stamp. how can i change it ?
<tesaf14> learn persian would probably be the best solution :)
<fAz4> tesaf14: I'm Persian :)
<tesaf14> Search for language, you should get a region and language menu
<tesaf14> should be able to change it from there
<fAz4> tesaf14: found it in language settings thanks
<_C3r34l_K1ll3r_> how do u create a bootable usb for BT on ubuntu terminal?
<holstein> _C3r34l_K1ll3r_: for BT?
<_C3r34l_K1ll3r_> unetbootin doesnt work 4 me :/
<_C3r34l_K1ll3r_> backtrack
<holstein> if whatever "BT" is referring to support dd copy, you can do that..
<holstein> otherwise, you'll have to ask BT support
<OerHeks> _C3r34l_K1ll3r_, backtrack is discontinued, the freaks use kali now
<heh>  hello how to how to send original client ip/host with ssh -N -R .. ? is it possible
<_C3r34l_K1ll3r_> dd if=path/to/.iso/ of=/dev/sdc bs=4M doesnt work
<_C3r34l_K1ll3r_> and btw i knw its Kali, i like backtrack better :)
<k1l_> _C3r34l_K1ll3r_: ask the backtrack guys if they have hybrid isos.
<holstein> _C3r34l_K1ll3r_: it may not be capable of being dd copied, depending on what you mean by "doesnt work"
<k1l_> !backtrack | _C3r34l_K1ll3r_
<ubottu> _C3r34l_K1ll3r_: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<holstein> _C3r34l_K1ll3r_: its irrelevant what you "like".. backtrack is over, and kali is the more recent supported fork
<k1l_> _C3r34l_K1ll3r_: or use the ubuntu start disk creator.
<daschel> in the ubuntu software center -> software and updated -> other software, I can't toggle any of the check boxes.  is this a known issue?
<ActionParsnip> daschel: what about if you full screen the application?
<k1l_> daschel: it should have asked for your sudo pw
<daschel> k1l_, nope.  nothing happens
<daschel> ActionParsnip, nope
<k1l_> daschel: is it the guest account?
<daschel> k1l_, no
<k1l_> daschel: is your user in the sudo and adm group?
<daschel> yea
<ActionParsnip> daschel: is the OS fully up to date?
<daschel> ActionParsnip, it should be.  i'll check again though
<MonkeyDust> daschel  sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<daschel> ActionParsnip, yup, still up-to-date
<MonkeyDust> daschel  try re-installing the software center itself
<daschel> MonkeyDust, this is a fresh install
<MonkeyDust> ok
<daschel> well, fresh as of yesterday
<Fyodorovna> daschel, Go to edit-software sources and make sure the repos you want open are like thr partners and independent if not tick do so than run an update.
<Fyodorovna> the*
<daschel> Fyodorovna, that's what i can't do.  that's the problem Im trying to solve
<n1n0> someone should report here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/871667 that the login loop still exists in the 14.04 disto
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 871667 in Light Display Manager ".Xauthority sometimes owned by root, which blocks login" [Undecided,New]
<Korkel> How can I make a bootable USB if the UBUNTU boot startup program closes when I want to make a bootable usb?
<Fyodorovna> daschel, Can you just open software sources, it is it's own app outside the ubuntu software center
<Fyodorovna> Korkel, Not sure I recognize what " boot startup program" this is.
<Korkel> Startup disk /
<Korkel> No idea what it is called in English.
<Fyodorovna> Korkel, Ah, lots of usb loaders look at pendrive linux
<Willdude123> How can I set up ubuntu to use a socks proxy globally? I tried doing it under network setting, and changing the socks setting. That doesn't seem to work.
<_C3r34l_K1ll3r_> unetbootin didnt work for me :/
<Willdude123> I can configure a socks proxy on its own in firefox and it works OK
<Fyodorovna> Korkel, Startup disk  just works with ubuntu iso's
<Korkel> Fyodorovna, yes, but when I want to create a bootalbe usb the program closes.
<daschel> Fyodorovna, i just gave up and edited the sources.list
<Fyodorovna> Korkel, Sure, but there are handfuls of other usb iso loaders, does it have to be this app?
<Korkel> No, any is welcome, but no idea which one?
<MonkeyDust> Korkel  unetbootin, MultiSystem
<Fyodorovna> Korkel, This is my favourite, it is a multi loader, but this site has others. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<Fyodorovna> same MonkeyDust refrences
<Korkel> MonkeyDust, if I click 2 times on that .sh file, the "map" close?
<priuon> hello. Doing a dist-upgrade removed the pulseaudio item from the panel. The Pulseaudio gui and sound out are still present. How can i get the item back?
<holstein> priuon: i would test if my audio is still working.. is it?
<holstein> priuon: inputs and all?
<priuon> sound out seems fine. didn't check inputs yet
<holstein> !Info indicator-sound
<priuon> holstein $info indicator-sound. puts me to the top of the info tree
<holstein> priuon: is "indicator-sound" installed?  and running?
<priuon> holstein,  Installed: 0.8.5.0-0ubuntu2.1
<Korkel> niko
<Korkel> niko
<holstein> priuon: ok.. installed and runnign?
<Korkel> niko
<Korkel> fucking loser that you are
<holstein> priuon: try running as guest user.. if all is well, then the issue is likely in the user config
<holstein> priuon: try reinstalling "indicator-sound" and logout and back in..
<darkangel> How does 1 setup an Apache2 web server been attempting to do this and i seem to be messing up something be cause its not workin at all for makin it Public
<priuon> holstein. I'll try.
<priuon> bbl
<holstein> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<priuon> (..)
<holstein> darkangel: test it locally.. the issue can be the firewall settings on your router..
<darkangel> Which IP does 1 use when they Portforward on Ubuntu there's many on my Comp: lo, Ethernet, virbr0 in my ifconfig command
<T0by_> Just installed Ubuntu alongside with Windows. I changed my bootorder to where Ubuntu is placed, but all I get is a simple underscore-cursor that blinks. Did I mess something up?
<holstein> darkangel: so, the server is working locally?
<darkangel> yup
<holstein> darkangel: you'll point it to the ip of the machine...
<darkangel> ima usin the Apache2 in my desktop could that work?
<darkangel> LAMP been installed into it would i need to do like a Virtual box or so?
<holstein> darkangel: you do not need a virtualbox.. apache will work from a desktop machine.. a server can be a desktop machine
<holstein> darkangel: is apache working locally?
<priuon> holstein, got it back. Thanks there.
<holstein> priuon: cheers
<priuon> on another topic: how do i find out which file in /dev/ my optical drive is?
<Chaos_Zero> Hello, I am getting that annoying GPG update error. Trying to update it manually works find, but I would like to automate the process with sh acript. How can I get my current gpg key without relying on the message that comes at the end of apt-get update?
<brontosaurusrex> darkangel, /sbin/ifconfig eth0 | grep "inet addr" | awk -F: '{print $2}' | awk '{print $1}'
<darkangel> yup the apache is up and workin on locally at the moment when i put in the website name i set it as it works atm
<darkangel> not to sure but the site test name is ubuntucenter.net
<Bashing-om> T0by_: What results when you attempt to boot from grub's recovery kernel ?
<priuon> will linux not display audio discs in /dev/ ?
<holstein> darkangel: you will use your ip to access your home network.. http://www.whatsmyip.org/ to determine. then, when a user uses that, they get to your router where you will forward a port to the machine running the server
<T0by_> Bashing-om: atm I'm trying to launch ubuntu via the live cd to see if there are some repair-options for grub that I can use.
<T0by_> Bashing-om: How would I boot from the recovery kernel?
<holstein> T0by_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<holstein> T0by_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repairis likely what you want
<darkangel> so i would port forward the IP in that site Your IP Address is (ip address) to work it
<Willdude123> This socks proxy appears to work when I configure all traffic to be routed through it in firefox, but for some reason when I set it as a global setting it doesn't work.
<Willdude123> http://i.imgur.com/ADqCf0j.png
<Bashing-om> tomcheng76: : ) , If all else, can always (RE-)install grub from the liveDVD. Do you know the HD's partitioning scheme ? MBR or GPT (EFI) ?
<holstein> the link gives you your real world IP. to get to your network there at your house.. when i get there, the port forwarding on your router will get me to your server. assuming you are allowed to run that there from your isp
<T0by_> I tried spamming shift while rebooting, but I didn't seem to enter some recovery mode. Just the same cursor.
<holstein> darkangel: the isp can block ^
<Bashing-om> T0by_: At the grub boot menu -> advanced options .. and select a kernel marked "recovery" .
<entreri> hey guys, any idea when the devs will allow us to move the Unity bar to the bottom ?
<entreri> was there any news about that
<holstein> entreri: the code is open if you want/need to mess around yourself.. otherwise, you can file wishlist bugs AFAIK
<darkangel> holstein: what ya mean
<k1l_> entreri: i dont think so.
<holstein> darkangel: your isp can block you from running a server at home like that
<darkangel> oh ok
<holstein> entreri: there are many ways, in linux/ubuntu to have a panel or dock or bar at the bottom of the screen..
<T0by_> Bashing-om: But I don't even see a grub boot menu. I skip directly to the blinking cursor it seems.
<entreri> holstein, it's not a bug and I'm no programmer, just asking if there was updates about this feature coming soon
<MonkeyDust> entreri  other DE's have the taskbar on the bottom
<holstein> entreri: i suggest doing what you like or want with software that already has that feature
<k1l_> entreri: that is not to be done. you can look out for a whishlist bug on launchpad.net
<holstein> entreri: it can be frustrating/challenging trying to make things do what they are not intended to do
<rww> entreri: Never. Seriously.
<rww> design team doesn't want to do it, so it isn't happening
<Bashing-om> T0by_: Welp, boot code not found then .. and all you think you did was cahne the order of the boot seclection ? .. what partitioning scheme are we talking here, as will be relevant if we resort to (RE-)install.
<entreri> ok thanks guys, it's not that a big deal, it's probably by fear of Microsoft suing them or something...
<darkangel> holstein: so the 1 in eth0 inet addr:*** is the 1 i sould use?
<k1l_> entreri: no, not at all.
<holstein> entreri: no, its not.. since *many* other DE's can provide that functionality.. and unity could as well.. but its not the intention
<MonkeyDust> entreri  true, MS also has a patent on the enter key
<T0by_> Bashing-om: 1 sec, I'll give you a paste in 2 sec
<entreri> I mean if it was at the bottom, it would look a bit more like Windows 7
<holstein> darkangel: you will set your router to forward a port to the local ip.. then, when i access your real world ip, i would be routed to the server on that machine.. you can open up many security risks, and shouldnt do this trivially..
<MonkeyDust> entreri  you have your answer, discussions in #ubuntu-offtopic
<T0by_> Bashing-om: paste.ubuntu.com/7676101/
<holstein> entreri: doesnt matter.. many ways to put a bar at the bottom in many operating systems, including ubuntu
<entreri> MonkeyDust, ok thanks
<T0by_> Bashing-om: I have nothing against reinstalling if thats what it takes. Id rather not reinstall Windows though since it takes so much longer than reinstalling Ubuntu.
<komp> hi
<komp> akugulu
<komp> lemao
<komp> hi all
<Bashing-om> T0by_: Looking at /7676101/, what version of Wondows - is relevant ! .
<T0by_> Bashing-om: Windows 7
<darkangel> whats a Good ubuntu web server port to use? is port 80 any good?
<holstein> darkangel: you can really invite some security issues by setting this up incorrectly.. i suggest not doing it
<holstein> darkangel: the process is still a lot like this.. http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-forward-ports-to-your-ubuntu-12.04-lts-lamp-server
<shaun__> does anybody have experience installing ubuntu on a mac pro (latest cylinder)? i am unable to create a bootable usb of ubuntu 14 that works.
<heh>  hello how to how to send original client ip/host with ssh -N -R .. ? is it possible
<brontosaurusrex> darkangel, port 80 for WAN is default web server port
<holstein> shaun__: i used plop to boot the usb.. but, i would try booting a CD if you can.. or whatever apple states the machine can boot
<darkangel> ok
<shaun__> unfortunately I can't use a CD, since the computer doesn't have a CD drie
<brontosaurusrex> if its not 80, then your url will look like http://url:someotherportnumberhere
<holstein> shaun__: sure.. but what does apple say the machine can boot? can it boot usb?
<shaun__> yeah
<holstein> shaun__: test the stick on other hardware if you can.. to determine which is the issue..
<shaun__> i am able to create a usb that boots from an EFI
<holstein> shaun__: ok. thats how you will likely have to boot it, then
<shaun__> however, when it tries to 'try ubuntu before installing' I get a strange pointer error
<shaun__> i am wondering if the latest ubuntu doesn't work with this hardware
<holstein> shaun__: so, the stick *is* working? then?
<shaun__> it is a 12 core mac pro
<shaun__> any ideas?
<holstein> nothing about ubuntu is preventing the apple machine from working..
<shaun__> ok
<holstein> shaun__: i need more details.. you are saying its not working, but its working with a cursor error?
<shaun__> well, it is able to load the EFI bootloader
<T0by_> When I try to run boot-repair I get a message that says that GPT detected. Is that something that can be fixed, I guess its part of the issue?
<holstein> shaun__: whats happening? and how? and have you tried installing?
<holstein> shaun__: you say you are getting a strange cursor error? from what?
<Bashing-om> T0by_: We dealing with encrtpted file system ?, I do suggest that you follow holstein's advise - but be careful, do not take the 1st option, as that will write grub's boot code to all the hard drives ... not at all what you want to do ! I think boot-repair can cope with LVM .
<shaun__> from the boot loader, i select 'try ubuntu without installing'
<shaun__> then it gives me a pointer error
<shaun__> This error: http://www.makeuseof.com/answers/wont-bootable-usb-drive-linux-mac-run/
<holstein> shaun__: thats the the same, though..
<shaun__> i don't follow?
<Bashing-om> T0by_: GPT is a type of partitioning, and no, should not an issue .. boot repair will cope with it ..
<holstein> shaun__: not running is just that.. you are getting the thing to boot, you are just having a "pointer error".. whats the error?
<shaun__> unaligned pointer 0x2
<shaun__> and then the process is aborted
<shaun__> nothing more is reported
<holstein> shaun__: im reading it as a grub issue
<holstein> shaun__: other live CD's work?
<holstein> shaun__:  i might just install, and try updating and see if it works
<shaun__> I haven't been able to check since I can't use CDs
<holstein> shaun__: otherwise, i would test with some other live CD"s
<shaun__> Do you mean other distributions? versions?
<holstein> shaun__: live cd's = iso's, friend... other versions of the same thing you are doing
<T0by_> Bashing-om: This is the error I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7676203/
<T0by_> Bashing-om: When I try to run boot-repair
<shaun__> If i attempt installation, it goes to a black screen, and nothing happens
<holstein> shaun__: right.. i would use what i suspect would work to install..
<holstein> !mini | shaun__
<ubottu> shaun__: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Bashing-om> T0by_: You are right, that ain't good.. lemme go back and look at the boot-repair report.
<holstein> shaun__: bur, utilmately, i would keep in mind im not invited to use other operating systems on the apple hardware, and would probably just test live CD's and go with whatever workgs "best"
<thatsmekaustubh_> hello seeking for help with ubuntu 13
<thatsmekaustubh_> stuckk at initramfs
<holstein> thatsmekaustubh_: just ask.. assuming 13.10? you only have a little time for support left
<holstein> !13.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes
<thatsmekaustubh_> yes
<thatsmekaustubh_> 13.10
<thatsmekaustubh_> just need to boot and take backups
<holstein> thatsmekaustubh_: you can boot and "take backups" with a live CD.. i say, get the 14.04 live CD and boot and copy what you like..
<thatsmekaustubh_> <holstein> can you please help me
<holstein> thatsmekaustubh_: sure.. whats the question?
<shaun__> exit
<thatsmekaustubh_> it happened so I might have forgot to shutdown my laptop and day after when I tried to start it there was this initramfs screen
<holstein> thatsmekaustubh_: if you want to only boot and backup your data, you dont need to fix that.. you can use a live cd..
<holstein> thatsmekaustubh_: if you want to try and repair grub on the 13.10 install, i suggest https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<thatsmekaustubh_> I tried few fixes but not were success
<holstein> thatsmekaustubh_: no success with what, friend?
<thatsmekaustubh_> yes i have live usb
<thatsmekaustubh_> I tried reconfiguring grub
<holstein> thatsmekaustubh_: i would expect to see that error if the hard drive were failing as well.. then, you would maybe not be able to access it, or boot it
<thatsmekaustubh_> okay
<Bashing-om> T0by_: UNGood ! .. I also as does boot-repair see no efi boot partition. This has now gotten beyond my skill level. Others who have been here will have to advise.
<thatsmekaustubh_> just a min i shall read the page you have given
<holstein> thatsmekaustubh_: if the live CD is not mounting the hardware, then, you can share errors, or test the hard drive
<thatsmekaustubh_> live usb worksssss fine
<holstein> thatsmekaustubh_: you said it didnt, friend
<holstein> thatsmekaustubh_: you said you cannot get your data using the live CD
<T0by_> Bashing-om: I'll simply try a reinstall and see if that will help me
<thatsmekaustubh_> sorry I think I didnt ellaborate
<holstein> thatsmekaustubh_: if you just want to get your data, just get it with a live CD>. you dont need to fix the installation.. just back it up and fresh install 14.04
<thatsmekaustubh_> just a min using tab to reply
<thatsmekaustubh_> making me slow at typing
<thatsmekaustubh_> I will try booting from live usb and keep you posted about whats going one, I am not so familiar with ubuntu so pleaase pardon if i mislead , its due to  lack of knowledge
<daschel> atm, the only speakers are built into my monitor, but im not getting any sound. the sound card is recognized, sound modules are installed, the volume is up, but im not getting anything
<daschel> anyone know where I shoudl turn next?
<rsw> checked cables from soundcard to monitor?
<daschel> rsw, it works in windows
<rsw> the monitor plug from the video card typically wont carry sound
<rsw> oh ok
<T0by_> Bashing-om: Even the installer didn't find an installed ubuntu copy. Let's hope everything gets sorted after a reinstall.
<thatsmekaustubh_> <holstein>can I have your email to discuss properly or should keep chatting herer?
<daschel> it's a displayport so it caries sound
<daftykins> ah DP audio... yeah that complicates matters.
<daftykins> what graphics hardware, daschel ?
<daschel> daftykins, radeon r9 280
<holstein> thatsmekaustubh_: this is actually not chat.. its just the main support channel.. you can ask anything you like here.. though, if you feel you need/want to contact me, you can PM me to discuss
<daftykins> daschel: is this a clean install? have you installed drivers afterward?
<daschel> daftykins, yea, i installed yesterday, but didn't notice the sound until just now
<daschel> daftykins, i havent installed any drivers, no
<daftykins> daschel: ok sec lets see if there's any info regarding radeons and DP audio
<daftykins> daschel: have you seen if you're getting any options to pick between multiple devices in any sound settings options?
<thatsmekaustubh_> <holstein>okay so I have now screen showing try ubuntu and install ubuntu, which way do i go
<priuon> i have only this one audio-disc atm. How do i know if inability for manual access is due to it beeing a audiodisc or something else?
<daschel> daftykins, yea, i am and i've tried them all
<daftykins> daschel: what were they named?
<tiglionabbit> I’m trying to follow the kerberos ldap instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/kerberos-ldap.html#kerberos-ldap-openldap but when I run slapcat at step 3.3 it just writes an empty file
<entreri> hey guys, on Archlinux and CentOS and others, Systemd is used, so I can do 'systemctl enable sshd.service'
<entreri> what is the equivalent on ubuntu ?
<T0by_> Nope, same issue. Just a blank cursor after installing. No grub menu or anything.
<holstein> thatsmekaustubh_: you would want to select "try" if you want to run it live and recover your data from the hard drive
<tiglionabbit> oh I figured it out.  It’s the number
<daschel> daftykins, Analog Output (built-in audio), Digital Output (s/pdif), HDMI / Display port 1-4 Tahiti XT blahblah
<tiglionabbit> it has to be the same as the line number in schema_convert.conf.  weird
<holstein> thatsmekaustubh_: "install" will give you the opportunity to wipe the drive, which, you likely dont want to do yet.. since you are trying to recover data
<Bashing-om> T0by_: A (Re-)install of thje OS os one solution.. In this (RE-)install ... do you realy require the compexity of encryption ? adds a level that at times of difficulty can not be overcome.
<daftykins> daschel: ah ok, pretty obvious what's what there then
<daschel> daftykins, yea
<T0by_> Bashing-om: I checked the LVM-checkbox, that's it
<pavlos> entreri, service ssh start
<T0by_> Bashing-om: The reason I want Linux is that I want to use LVM + dm-crypt + LUKS. Encryption is important for me.
<Bashing-om> T0by_: If I may say so, DON'T do the LVM .. unless you have a demonstrated need to do so .
<daftykins> daschel: it appears that a kernel boot line might need to be added to make it work using the default graphics driver... but if you're intending to game on this system under Ubuntu 14.04 then you may want to install proper drivers anyway
<T0by_> But can I install LVM afterwards? If so I'll try it.
<Bashing-om> T0by_: As you have a need, Go ahead, but I repeat, it adds a level of complexity that can not be overcome. Keep great backups !
<entreri> pavlos, thank you
<pavlos> entreri, np
<daschel> daftykins, I dont plan on gaming too much in linux, but every time i've installed prop drivers, they break my DE. i had that problem on my last 2 laptops, and on this desktop last week when I tried out linux mint.  am I doing something wrong or is this typical behavior?
<daschel> daftykins, hold on to that thought though.  I need to get to the beer store before the beer store closes!
<vilambit> daschel: what do you mean by "break"?
<rsw> i got a emachine from 2005 running windows xp, no usb boot option in the bios and no working disk drive.  i've succeeded in getting ubuntu 12 running using the wubi installer, although it can't be updated without breaking the USB wifi adapter
<daftykins> daschel: hehe, yeah AMD drivers are fun and games.
<T0by_> Bashing-om: I'll try without LVM to see if that might be the issue
<rsw> its a belkin, n300 micro wireless
<DadFoundMy> I am trying to configure xinput like this comment but I'm having some trouble, can anyone help me out http://www.reddit.com/r/thinkpad/comments/28bwvy/is_it_even_possible_to_use_the_trackpoint_on_the/cib667e
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> hoello
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> hola
<Bashing-om> T0by_: Installing LVM () encryption) at install time will be much much easier .. If I might suggest, use GParted and only delete the ubuntu partions -> unallocated space, and install as anew.
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> hello
<T0by_> Bashing-om: Well, I tried to reinstall on the disk. Without LVM. Still issues when booting though.
<T0by_> I removed all partitions on that disk.
<priuon> why won't /dev/sr0 show an audio-cd i insert? is this linux behavior for audio-cds or is this something special?
<daftykins> priuon: what do you want it to do? have you run a music player to see what it'll do?
<priuon> daftykins: i wanted to look at the hex and create an iso from it with dd afterwards
<daftykins> you can't dd an audio CD.
<priuon> daftykins, the disc can be played with a musicplayer
<daschel> vilambit, various things.  it's hard to remember them all. complete crashing, unusable flickering, inconsistent settings being loaded, app launchers not working, i could go on
<daschel> anyway, i'll be right back
<priuon> daftykins, why not?
<genii> priuon: Audio CDs don't really have a filesystem as such
<daftykins> ^
<priuon> genii, but they are digital are they not?
<daftykins> it's complicated.
<Bashing-om> T0by_: Do not know - unacceptable response that it is - let's look at what is now: Terminal commands -> sudo apt-get install gdisk , sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda <- .
<genii> priuon: So are Dolby cassette tapes but they don't contain a filesystem either
<priuon> genii, i don't see this beeing a reason to cut sr0
<priuon> *a good reason for
<daftykins> priuon: what do you mean 'cut' ?
<priuon> daftykins, sr0 doesn't give anything
<T0by_> Bashing-om: Ok,I'll start the live-usb again and try that.
<daftykins> priuon: yet you said it plays fine?
<priuon> daftykins, it shows an empty file
<priuon> yeah. well maybe the thing is mounted? can't find about it though
<daftykins> yeah because... as genii mentioned, audio CDs don't contain a file system
<daftykins> you can't really 'mount' an audio CD
<priuon> daftykins, what am i looking for then?
<T0by_> Bashing-om: Should the <- . be there aswell?
<Bashing-om> T0by_: Presently only look'n .. see if the installer made that EFI boot partition.
<priuon> well it should be possible to access the disc via sr0 should it not?
<daftykins> priuon: if you want the disc contents you should rip it to FLAC for a lossless identical, you can't image up an audio CD afaiui
<daftykins> no
<Bashing-om> T0by_: Nope the '<-' is but my designation of a terminal command seperation from text.
<priuon> daftykins, well. That's really not the issue
<daftykins> priuon: what isn't?
<priuon> daftykins, how do i create an iso from it?
<daftykins> priuon: you don't
<priuon> daftykins, why not?
<daftykins> priuon: see above where i told you what you *can* do
<daftykins> ugh, for all the reasons we've just explained, priuon :)
<T0by_> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7676351/
<user123321> Hey, if I'm going to need 3 VM's running Ubuntu, should I use LUbuntu for testing? [because it uses less resources]. Is it good as a server?
<priuon> daftykins, i know that it is possible to rip a cd. but i really dont want to do this
<Z3> Hi, do you know what is the best and more powerful minipc compatible with the official image of Ubuntu?  At least 2GB RAM and a Geforce gt 640
<Bashing-om> T0by_: look'n at /7676351/.
<daftykins> priuon: so explain to me what the actual task is... why do you want this audio CD on your system?
<user123321> I need 3 servers running in VM's [2 servers + 1 common storage]
<brontosaurusrex> priuon, short version: "ISO images contain a file system structure which audio discs do not have"
<priuon> daftykins, why would it be impossible to grab the source data of the disc and write it into an image format?
<daftykins> priuon: because it's stored in raw PCM, it's not a file system
<priuon> daftykins, well it's forensic purpose i would say.
<daftykins> priuon: now i can only help you if you stop going in circles and explain the task at hand
<daftykins> there is nothing forensic about an audio CD :)
<daftykins> is it scratched and you're trying to recover it?
<CooLBALL> what graphics driver is the default for a nVidia GeForce GT 220
<CooLBALL> ?
<Bashing-om> T0by_: Yep it is there "  1            2048         1050623   512.0 MiB   EF00" However, encryption has ya locked out. I have no idea how to overcome "MBR: protective, Found valid GPT with protective MBR; using GPT." .
<daftykins> CooLBALL: nouveau most likely.
<priuon> daftykins, okay, my informations might have been false. ISO was supposed to be a raw image format. What image format is raw then?
<T0by_> Bashing-om: Oh, so its still there.
<T0by_> Bashing-om: Hmm
<priuon> daftykins, the task at hand is to get the data from that disc into a single file format without changing the data.
<daftykins> priuon: unless you're honest about what you're trying to do, continuing to discuss the theory isn't going to move this conversation along
<priuon> daftykins, honest? how much more honest then telling what i want to do can i be?
<daftykins> well you made more sense that time
<Bashing-om> T0by_: Yep, sorry, But I have no idea as to how to oversome this encrytion block.
<daftykins> priuon: ok, then the only way you can do that is by ripping to WAV or FLAC which is lossless audio and including a CUE image of how to write those tracks, so were it written to a CD-R it would be a bit-perfect duplicate of the original
<priuon> daftykins, you're funny
<daftykins> i am?
<daftykins> why's that
<priuon> i want the data to be unreadable as is
<priuon> no compression
<priuon> raw?
<daftykins> you don't understand - WAV is 1:1
<daftykins> FLAC is 1:1
<priuon> a burnable image would be best
<priuon> no FLAC is a compression
<daftykins> so use WAV then?
<MonkeyDust> priuon  no, FLAC is the equivalent of WAV
<daftykins> FLAC compression is lossless.
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> hello
<MonkeyDust> free lossless audio codec, iirc
<priuon> MonkeyDust, i would claim beeing capable to interpret FLAC binarys.
<priuon> incapable
<priuon> PCM is easily read
<daftykins> priuon: you're not making any sense, rip the audio CD to WAV... you could even tell a program not to split the tracks, then you'd have a single WAV of the entire CD. then if you burnt that to a CD-R, it'd be a perfect replica of the original
<MonkeyDust> priuon  use jack -Q -R -k to rip to wav
<brontosaurusrex> you can't really rip perfectly an audio cd
<daftykins> sure you can, but that's off topic here
<brontosaurusrex> no you can't, at least not with 100% confidence
<bprompt> ehhe
<Z3> Hi, do you know what is the best  minipc compatible with the official image of Ubuntu?  At least 2GB RAM and a Geforce gt 640
<priuon> MonkeyDust, i'll give it a try
<daftykins> Z3: your question doesn't make much sense... are you asking for a recommendation for a small form factor PC to run ubuntu 14.04 ?
<FRA|kaitanya> z3: lubuntu or xubuntu ?
<priuon> how can i open the audio-cd with a hexeditor though?
<priuon> will i have to rip it first?
<Z3> daftykins yes, standard Ubuntu 14.04
<bprompt> Z3:    as in ubuntu iso for a "netbook pc" ?
<Z3> bprompt no, the standard image. Just want an standard x86 architecture in this minipc
<FRA|kaitanya> z3: i have a 1,4GhZ notebook with 1GB ram and its running lubuntu nice if i dont use too much tabs in chromium :)
<holstein> Z3: you can try a reseller such as system76 for "official" support of ubuntu
<holstein> Z3: lubuntu works great here on all my netbooks and older, lower spec machines
<MonkeyDust> priuon  asunder is a cd ripping GUI with several options
<bprompt> Z3:   hmm I dunno any reason why the regular  ubuntu image wouldn't work, on the other hand as suggested by FRA|kaitanya, if you're after a light-version of it, then use Lubuntu I'd think
<priuon> MonkeyDust, thanks, i'll stick with jack though
<Z3> Thank you to all. Ok, I made the wrong question: What's the best minipc you could recommend? (I want to put Ubuntu there)
<Z3> Standard Ubuntu 14.04
<Z3> just in case, minipcs are pcs in a box, with everything inside, usually fanless
<Z3> they are very small
<MonkeyDust> priuon  great, it's what i prefer, too
<bprompt> Z3:   what's the best mini pc?  or the the "ubuntu version that will give good performance on a low spec hardware"?
<Z3> bprompt no, I want the more powerful hardware in a minipc, to run a normal Ubuntu 14.04
<daftykins> Z3: look at the Intel NUCs
<MonkeyDust> Z3  how 'mini' do you want to go?
<bprompt> Z3:    o.hh... you're referring to hardwae then
<Z3> yes, is really a hardware question
<bprompt> s/(hardwa)/&re/
<Z3> :-)
<bprompt> :)
<priuon> is .toc+.bin the closest one can get to a image from audiocd?
<Z3> there are lot of these minipcs
<thatsmekaustubh> <Z3> are you thinking something like chromebox ?
<thatsmekaustubh> running ubuntu
<Z3> MonkeyDust I want it runs perfectly a full HD movie
<daftykins> Z3: the haswell celeron or the haswell i3 would be best
<Z3> thatsmekaustubh I don't know chromebox sorry
<brontosaurusrex> Z3, i run a full hd movie on a 10 year old box with a slightly newer nvidia (vdpau).
<MonkeyDust> Z3  this is similar to raspberry pi, find ubuntu on this page http://eewiki.net/display/linuxonarm/A10-OLinuXino-LIME
<Z3> brontosaurusrex ok, but I tried days ago in a new laptop with an intel HD 4400 and the video quality was not good for me
<daschel> daftykins, ok im back.  since i've never had good luck with proprietary drivers, i have a couple very basic questions.  should i just use th fglrx drivers automatically offered or should I install directly from the amd website?  and if i install from the website, should i purge anything before hand?
<priuon> i still don't see why the audiocd isn't showing in sr0
<priuon> where do i find it?
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> holaa¡olaa¡hola¡
<daftykins> daschel: since you mentioned not needing gaming support, stick to what you have now (probably the open source radeon driver) and then just try adding the audio support back in.
<Z3> thank you MonkeyDust
<T0by_> Bashing-om: Haha I solved it.
<Z3> that Chromebox sounds good. Can you run Ubuntu 14.04 there?
<T0by_> Bashing-om: I booted Windows, ran diskmgr and cleaned the disk out completely. Re-did everything and now I'm in.
<daschel> daftykins, do you mean by adding a kernel boot parameter?
<brontosaurusrex> Z3, afaik intel uses VA API, but i have no idea how to use that (never bothered so far)
<daftykins> daschel: that's right, are you familiar with that or would you like a link?
<thatsmekaustubh> <z3> I have googled for it and found few results in that favor
<daschel> daftykins, im reading about it as we speak
<jorrakay> how do i reinstall init & friends via installer recovery?
<lotuspsychje> Z3: all the boxes i installed 14.04 on, working great
<daftykins> daschel: cool, radeon.audio=1 looks to be worth trying then
<brontosaurusrex> Z3, probably worth reading https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/VA-API
<thatsmekaustubh> <Z3> I am wondering about the day when I shall be using ubuntu in my asus tablet
<daschel> daftykins, yea, that's what i see too
<daftykins> daschel: i would recommend rebooting it and adding it as a one time test to try first :)
<lotuspsychje> thatsmekaustubh: im already running ubuntu-touch on google nexus7
<daschel> daftykins, thanks for the suggestion.  anything else i should be cautious about?
<Bashing-om> T0by_: Hey Great ! You do good work ! Quick too !
<Z3> yea thank you to everyone :-)
<jorrakay> I removed init/upstart/plymouth from my system. is there any way to reinstall them thru recovery or do I just need to try and salvage my configs and reinstall
<thatsmekaustubh> <lotuspsychje> I have asus fonepad 7 is it possible to have ubuntu running on it?
<lotuspsychje> !touch | thatsmekaustubh
<ubottu> thatsmekaustubh: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<daftykins> daschel: nothing comes to mind... though i've not owned AMD hardware since the 9800 series \o/
<daschel> daftykins, hehe
<daftykins> wait i lie, i had an X800
<bannanas> is there ubuntu linux for smartphones yet?
<daftykins> !touch | bannanas
<ubottu> bannanas: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<lotuspsychje> bannanas: yes, ubuntu-touch
<daftykins> daschel: i'm off to another room now, drop me a highlight if you have success :)
<bannanas> thanks guys
<daschel> daftykins, i shall
<daschel> daftykins, and thanks
<daftykins> np :)
<linuxuz3r> hey guys
<commodor> sup
<jorrakay> in recovery mode, with the shell brought up in the installer environment, does apt-get install to /target or the installer environment?
<linuxuz3r> hey commodor
<thatsmekaustubh> <lotuspsychje><ubottu> I shall be back soon with queries regarding installation of ubuntu touch on asus fonepad 7 , I had read an article that ubuntu touch might have dual boot option. Is it possible to dual boot android and ubuntu touch yet?
<lotuspsychje> thatsmekaustubh: join #ubuntu-touch plz
<daftykins> jorrakay: it might have chroot'd into your install, check the hostname that appears. the disk may be mounted read only though...
<bprompt> jorrakay:     logged in session environment
<commodor> <thatsmekaustubh> i saw somewhere on the Internet that it can be done ... i think he tested it on Nexus
<bprompt> jorrakay:   also, as daftykins said.... the recovery console mounts the system in read-only, you'd need remount it as rw
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-touch is very neat already, all join #ubuntu-touch to see !devices
<bprompt> jorrakay:    so for apt-get to write anything, it'd need to be mounted as rw
<jorrakay> bprompt daftykins I can get into my root drive rw, but I can't install anything via apt because there's no network (no ifupdown)
<daftykins> jorrakay: are you using wired or wireless on this host?
<jorrakay> Wired
<daftykins> did you try running dhclient on your interface?
<daftykins> check you've got an interface to start "ifconfig -a" (shouldn't need sudo but no harm either way)
<daftykins> does eth0 exist? does it have an IP?
<daschel> daftykins, it's not supported yet for this series.  i just found this: http://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature/  I think i'll just go for the proprietary drivers
<daftykins> daschel: ah ok, good to know
<jorrakay> daftykins: i ran dhclient and it looks like i already had a lease. I guess i was just being impatient! thanks its installing init etc. now. Hopefully this fixes my problem
<daftykins> jorrakay: cool, good luck
<bprompt> jorrakay:    also the way I've installed some stuff in recovery mode.. is I downloaded the .deb files first using "regular boot mode"   "sudo apt-get install WHATEVER -d"   , then grab the .deb files and run "dpkg -i" in recovery mode on them
<thatsmekaustubh> does webchat.freenode has any android app to stay connected ?
<tortib> hello everyone.
<lotuspsychje> tortib: hi mate
<tortib> If I want to start up a bin as a specific user when the system starts up.  What's the best way to do that?  su user -c command?
<tortib> I was going to place that in /etc/rc.local but I didn't know if it would work
<priuon> why does sr0 not open the audio-cd i have?
<tortib> hi lotuspsychje
<bekks> priuon: How are you trying to "open" the audio cd?
<thebirddude5> Hi guys
<priuon> bekks: gksu bless CTRL+O /dev/sr0
<bekks> !info bless
<ubottu> bless (source: bless): A full featured hexadecimal editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-4 (trusty), package size 452 kB, installed size 1061 kB
<bekks> priuon: Uhm, why are you trying to edit a read-only device?
<priuon> bekks: i want to read it
<bekks> priuon: So you dont want to listen to the music actually?
<priuon> not right now no
<tortib> Can some one help me with my problem? :\
<lotuspsychje> tortib: whats your end goal exactly?
<tortib> well I want to run ZNC when I start the system as a specific user.
<tortib> but su asks for a password so I guess I can't use that
<priuon> bekks: are you still with me?
<daschel> daftykins, well, the proprietary driver game me sound!!!....but it's not recognizing my secondary monitor properly :)
<Sunstream|Ubuntu> Anyone here can help me with 2 things? One I like to change the color of my Terminal screen text and background, and I would like to find out why I canot see videos with VLC and dvds
<lotuspsychje> Sunstream|Ubuntu: terminal colors you can change in profile
<bekks> priuon: So whats happening when you try to "read" the audio cd?
<lotuspsychje> Sunstream|Ubuntu: and did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<jorrakay> my boot is still super slow and never actually completes. i occasionally get '/tmp is not ready' messages as well. I'm at a loss here
<priuon> bekks: nothing shows
<Sunstream|Ubuntu> Profile?
<Sunstream|Ubuntu> Profile?
<lotuspsychje> Sunstream|Ubuntu: terminal/edit/profile
<jorrakay> init can't find ureadahead either
<jorrakay> this is killing me. I'm just going to start a reinstall
<Sunstream|Ubuntu> Um I dont kow how do I find out
<lotuspsychje> tortib: cant you make user login by default, then add znc to startup items?
<tortib> lotuspsychje: i'm running ubuntu-server
<lotuspsychje> tortib: oh right
<tortib> It's a VPS
<lotuspsychje> tortib: anything usefull in 'man znc' ?
<tortib> lotuspsychje: nope
<daschel> I just switched to a proprietary graphics driver, but my secondary monitor isn't being recognized properly.  it's a 24 inch, but it's detected as a 23 inch so there's a black border around the visible area.  anyone know what i can do to fix this?
<lotuspsychje> tortib: maybe here: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-znc-an-irc-bouncer-on-an-ubuntu-vps
<tortib> lotuspsychje: lol I've already set it up
<tortib> I want it to _start_ as my user when I start the machine up.
<Sunstream|Androi> okay switched to a seperate device
<Sunstream|Androi> so on the menubar select edit then terminal then profile
<Sunstream|Androi> is that what ya mean?
<tortib> lotuspsychje: ah I googled, sudo :D
<tortib> sudo can be added
<tortib> er you can add the bin to sudo and have it start with sudo without asking for the password :D
<lotuspsychje> Sunstream|Androi: yes
<Sunstream|Androi> okay
<bannanas> what type of music you guys listen to
<lotuspsychje> !ot | bannanas
<ubottu> bannanas: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<botas_negras> can i block a ip in ufw? like iptables: iptables -I INPUT -s 111.222.333.444 -j DROP
<agent_white> Hey folks! I'm building a kernel from scratch. About to run `mkinitcpio` but I need to find the version of the kernel (not of mine currently running, but of the one I downloaded.) How do I do this?
<agent_white> (I just cloned https://github.com/torvalds/linux)
<lotuspsychje> !iptables | botas_negras
<ubottu> botas_negras: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<lotuspsychje> !kernel | agent_white
<ubottu> agent_white: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<agent_white> lotuspsychje: Thank you!
<circ-user-eGOmL> can any one help me out? i have extraceted a file with wine and now i can't find it
<lotuspsychje> circ-user-eGOmL: extracted with what?
<lenny___> lokk in .wine/drive_c
<lenny___> somthing like that
<Sunstream|Droid> text stop coming in
<circ-user-eGOmL> okay thanks
<lenny___> I mean, for whatever reason wine's c; drive is under an hidden folder in your home dir
<botas_negras> ubottu: ufw is only a commandline interface  for iptables like gufw is a gui? am i right?
<priuon> bbl.
<lotuspsychje> !info ufw | botas_negras
<ubottu> botas_negras: ufw (source: ufw): program for managing a Netfilter firewall. In component main, is standard. Version 0.34~rc-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 126 kB, installed size 731 kB
<lenny___> in other words, yes
<lotuspsychje> !info gufw | botas_negras
<ubottu> botas_negras: gufw (source: gui-ufw): graphical user interface for ufw. In component universe, is optional. Version 14.04.2-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 460 kB, installed size 2484 kB
<tortib> how can I check if a init.d script is set to run at startup?
<Sunstream|Droid> how do i see if i have the rewtricted exttaa
<tortib> I'm trying to use rc.local and I want to ensure that the rc.local file will be executed at startup
<lotuspsychje> Sunstream|Droid: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<lenny___> rc bash scripts are evil. please submit your soul to systemd.
<bannanas> how would someone get a function linux install on a non-PAE pentium M with 500 MB memory
<Sunstream|Droid> okay
<Sunstream|Droid> i have an update going on i have to wait
<lenny___> you get an old linux, but current ones should work
<botas_negras> ubottu: thank i will read first the link you shared me, and if i have more questions later ask here
<ubottu> botas_negras: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bannanas> lenny i tried the force pae option with lubuntu 14.04 but it didnt seem to work
<bannanas> i got a blank screen. like gnome or unity or whatever shell it uses didnt load
<lenny___> but the kernel itself did load, right?
<bannanas> i think so
<lenny___> so maybe it's some graphics stuff, like
<bannanas> maybe. not sure on that. it was just a live cd with the install
<botas_negras> ubottu: :-0 nice to meet you bot, anyway you help me thanks
<ubottu> botas_negras: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lenny___> for whatever reason they removed a lot of firmware
<Pato> Hoola :)
<bannanas> ill just try an older version of lubuntu
<lenny___> from the standard distros that used to support some older video cards and stuff
<lenny___> try to install the linux-firmware package if you can
<bannanas> is it possible to just use an old version of linux and update stuff, like firefox and some plugins, lenny?
<lenny___> sometimes old hardware needs it and it's not included anymore
<lenny___> depends how much work d you want to invest on it
<lenny___> if you can somhow get a root shell
<bannanas> ah
<lenny___> do apt get linux-firmware
<lenny___> something like that
<bannanas> it has to be connected to lan internet though right?
<lenny___> or examine dmesg, because older linuxes are a security hazard in general
<lenny___> yes, you've got to downliad it
<lenny___> try to understand the problem a little better maybe, or maybe try another distro
<lenny___> try debian I don't know
<bannanas> everything ive read says that it needs to be a non-pae kernel
<Sunstream|Droid> can i get that command to get the restricted extras please
<lenny___> try to install a vanilla debian
<lenny___> for 32 bits machines
<e^> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<lenny___> see what happens
<Sunstream|Droid> okay what do the extras get me agaon
<Sunstream|Droid> an  thank you guys
<ridbowt> hello! I've just installed an application. The application pulled many of neccessary libraries. Now, I can uninstall only this program, how can I delete and those libraries too? Is it possible,at least and does it make sense? (Excuse me for my English).
<Pricey> ridbowt: If you installed it with apt-get, apt-get autoremove
<Fyodorovna> !restrictedformats | Sunstream|Droid,
<ubottu> Sunstream|Droid,: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ridbowt> Pricey, I did it via Synaptic
<Sunstream|Droid> oh the formats for dvd and mp3s d such
<lenny___> in general you shouldn't bother uninstalling packages
<Sunstream|Droid> okay
<Sunstream|Droid> so with the extraa
<Fyodorovna> ridbowt, apt-get purge "app" works well and the autoremove if you just remove.
<Sunstream|Droid> i should be able to watch dvds now
<Fyodorovna> Sunstream|Droid, Have you looked at the first link the bot suggest's?
<lenny___> if you have stuff that you've compiled yourself and depends on some unused libraries
<Sunstream|Droid> hold
<lenny___> uninstalling them it's going to break your custom stuff
<Fyodorovna> !who | Sunstream|Droid
<ubottu> Sunstream|Droid: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ridbowt> Fyodorovna, okey, I thank you
<Sunstream|Droid> oma
<Sunstream|Droid> okay
<Sunstream|Droid> cool now i should test this
<Fyodorovna> Sunstream|Droid, Use nicks here if you address another, and no one word responses please, we want to communicate, and feel we are on the same page.
<qstrahl> In the power settings, there is an option to suspend after some amount of "inactivity". What exactly is the definition of "inactivity"? User input? Processes actively doing some stuff as logged in user? If I'm playing music for example, could it time out and cut off the music?
<Anarchos> what means "kernel panic - not syncing out of memory" at boot from a LiveCD (i precise that i have a corrupted hard drive)
<Sunstream|Droid> Fyodorovna, i am using a tablet to talk here an  i read the page
<Sunstream|Droid> i am switching  to my laptop
<MonkeyDust> Anarchos  it means you a corrupted hard drive
<MonkeyDust> you have*
<Fyodorovna> Sunstream|Droid, not sure how any of that is pertinent, but it seems to be to you.
<Anarchos> MonkeyDust i kknow that : i want to recover it from a livecd with TestDisk but no recovery CD boots.
<Fyodorovna> qstrahl, suspend has a time right, inactivity would be no computer use just idling.
<ActionParsnip> Anarchos: why no use your backups?
<qstrahl> Fyodorovna, Can you define "computer use"? Like no process is using the CPU? That seems... impossible.
<Anarchos> ActionParsnip i have no backup
<Fyodorovna> qstrahl, you understand idle?
<qstrahl> Fyodorovna, Can you answer the example case? If music is playing, will it cut off the music because I'm not "doing" anything?
<Fyodorovna> qstrahl, should not, that is not idling.
<lenny___> it will depending on what player you're using ti play the music
<ActionParsnip> Anarchos: why is there not a backup? Is your data not important?
<qstrahl> Fyodorovna, Okay, thank you.
<lenny___> media players and games have simulate activity
<lenny___> to avoid screensaver, etc...
<lenny___> but on linux, thanks to Lennart, it doesn't always work
<qstrahl> lenny___, How about if wget is downloading something?
<lenny___> that will go on normally
<Fyodorovna> lenny___, I believe this was a suspend issue.
<ActionParsnip> Lenny___: what is Lennart?
<qstrahl> So it will not suspend if wget is actively downloading something?
<qstrahl> Or say if I have updates running
<Anarchos> ActionParsnip i know, but you are not very helpful with such comments.
<lenny___> but anyway, it depends on the player you're using
<lenny___> if it does the right thing to avoid suspend or not
<lenny___> there's a really long story about that that concerns android and wakelocks
<ActionParsnip> Anarchos: just curious of the mindset. It makes no sense to me at all but it seems to be a thing to you.
<OerHeks> Anarchos, if the live-cd won't  even boot.. maybe the controller is broken, put that hdd in an other machine ?
<ActionParsnip> Anarchos: if your drive motor failed, where is your data then? A USB drive is a tonne cheaper than professional data recovery
<lenny___> having a broken hard drive connected sometimes confuses linux and it doesn't boot
<lenny___> it happens, just change the failed hard drive
<lenny___> or disconnect it and boot from an USB stick
<ActionParsnip> lenny___: what is Lennart please?
<lenny___> Lennart Poettering, somebody I hate and sombody you should hate too
<ActionParsnip> lenny___: well considering ive not even heard of them ill reserve judgement.
<qstrahl> lenny___, why hate? That's just unproductive. =)
<lenny___> just know that the majority of things that don't work on linux, he personally fat fingered them
<ActionParsnip> lenny___: if a drive has failed, remove it
<lenny___> I agree
<lenny___> if a drive has failed you...
<ActionParsnip> lenny___: many, but i dont care as I have backups...
<lenny___> you know what to do. take off every zig.
<thatsmekaustubh> has anyone experiences the situation where ubuntu just hangs up on playing a media like movie or doing any activity with a descent hardware?
<lenny___> many have experienced that
<ActionParsnip> thatsmekaustubh: have you tested the memory using Memtest86+ from Grub
<lenny___> it's called the "mesa" project
<Loshki> Lennart Poettering wrote pulseaudio, in case anyone was wondering but too lazy to google
<thatsmekaustubh> it keeps on going
<thatsmekaustubh> i went upto pass 2 with no errors
<thatsmekaustubh> after 3 hours
<MonkeyDust> thatsmekaustubh  so your system is stalled?
<ActionParsnip> thatsmekaustubh: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<thatsmekaustubh> Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<thatsmekaustubh> I am in live cd at present
<thatsmekaustubh> and my harddrive installation has stuck to initramfs  screen
<thatsmekaustubh> yes the system is stalled
<MonkeyDust> thatsmekaustubh  does the 13.04 live cd freeze? have you tried with a supported version?
<tacomaster> is there a way to stop the animation of the app icons in the unity bar? Basically I want the unity bar to pretend it ever exists. I have it already hidden with unity-tweak-tool but when i minimize a program or bring to the front it pops a box out where the program would be on the unity bar that is hidden
<Loshki> Is 14.04 stable? It's only had a couple of months in the field, right?
<bekks> It is considered stable since April 2014.
<MonkeyDust> Loshki  it was released when it was stgable
<ActionParsnip> thatsmekaustubh: raring is eol and no longer supported
<lenny___> unity is all about uniform experience: everybody has to experience the same pain
<MonkeyDust> lenny___  yes, learning something new can be painful and frustrating
<lenny___> I was criticizing the philosophy
<lenny___> maybe try xubuntu. I'm using it and it's relaly good
<Loshki> bekks: Well, it was *released* when 04/2014 rolled around, whether it was ready or not. So was it ready? I usually wait 6 months...
<ActionParsnip> lenny___: you dont have to use unity. Just like you dont have to use firefox
<bekks> Loshki: It was released when it was stable, following the release plan.
<lenny___> taht's exactly why I'm using xubuntu
<lenny___> I was just saying that by design, if you use unity, you subscribe to its philosophy
<MonkeyDust> Loshki  plenty online reviews confirm it since April 2014
<lenny___> they call it "branding"
<ActionParsnip> lenny___: i dont see your point. Some people like unity......
<Loshki> bekks: MonkeyDust: ok, I'll give 14.04 a shot, thanks...
<MonkeyDust> lenny___  what's your point exactly?
<lenny___> read the GUI design philosophy documents written by the gnome3 /unity guys
<MonkeyDust> lenny___  why? what's your point?
<lenny___> it's all explained there, ny design you shouldn't change stuff
<Loshki> lenny___: Actually, I'd like to. Got a url?
<lenny___> because by tweaking stuff you break the branding
<lenny___> I don't have urls at hand but google John McCann
<ActionParsnip> lenny___: what? And hold back innovation...yeah thats totally in the gui philosophy
<MonkeyDust> lenny___  Loshki methinks it's more for #ubuntu-offtopic
<lenny___> or some of the autors of unity / gnome 3
<lenny___> MonkeyDust, they asked me
<Loshki> MonkeyDust: to offtopic with it, I agree...
<lenny___> but I don't see how discussing the ubuntu gui is offtopic in #ubuntu anyway
<lenny___> maybe you're just afraid of criticism
<MonkeyDust> lenny___  this channel is for supporet, not for discussion
<MonkeyDust> support*
<Guest35471> hola alguien habla español?
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<subz3r0> hola pendejo, tutti frutti
<SierraAR> What were the different packages for desktops to replace the default one ubuntu uses? The only one I can remember was xfce
<meek_geek> how r u all
<meek_geek> I need to know which laptop would be better if something is buying a laptop for gaming ?
<meek_geek> with amd or nvidia /
<lolek> Hi Everybody, I've got problem connecting my bt gateway, here is error from syslog: Bluetooth: re-auth of legacy device is not possible. I'm running ubuntu 14.04 on headless machine
<streamofthot> Good evening everyone. I'm on a Samsung NP355E5C laptop with an AMD 7210HD Radeon; things work fine with the Catalyst drivers, except that when I open my laptop's lid after suspension all I get is a blank screen, so I cannot return to what I was doing. I'm on 14.04, issue happens with any version of fglrx
<SierraAR> meek_geek: Not sure if the #ubuntu channel would be right for that, unless you're specifically looking to game using Ubuntu?
<SierraAR> meek_geek: Otherwise, might try ##hardware
<CooLBALL> holy cannoli I just priced quad core CPUs from AMD
<compdoc> they arent apus?
<CooLBALL> and they are AM1 socket so the mobo is in the range of $30 to $40
<CooLBALL> APU?
<compdoc> yeah, those are called apus now
<CooLBALL> what is the a for?
<compdoc> they come in dual and quad, and include a GPU (video card)
<ActionParsnip> Its like sandy bridge
<compdoc> the AM1 use very little power
<CooLBALL> i saw 25 watts
<kittykitty> anyone know why my screen dims after 3 seconds on a fresh 14.04 install and the screen dim turned off??? :P
<SierraAR> CooLBALL: Google says 'Accelerated Processing Unit'
<SierraAR> CooLBALL: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CD8QFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fen.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FAccelerated_processing_unit&ei=zaykU5_DJ8ztoATw84CwAw&usg=AFQjCNHtUHIWT-4zOxaXVe4Ef0lNFHxcVw&sig2=fGwB3fJTiy3O4lxnJ1gItw&bvm=bv.69411363,d.cGU
<compdoc> the FM2 socket is faster, but cost more and use more power
<SierraAR> ... I keep forgetting google does that to links
<SierraAR> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accelerated_processing_unit
<CooLBALL> now I can build cheap computers to sell on craigslist
<kittykitty> anyone know how to not screen dim? lol
<tacomaster> is there no way to disable unity bar animations when you open a program?
<pavlos> kittykitty, this may help ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/459591/how-to-disable-screen-dimming-in-14-04
<lolek> CooLBALL: the only prob is the chasis, if you want something "nice", then you'll see that those are like to be pricey :/
<ActionParsnip> CooLBALL: computers are cheap
<kittykitty> its not minutes though, its 3 seconds lol. In display, ive turned off dimming so why isnt that working...??
<kittykitty> i had it working before, did a reinstall so there must be another way
<lolek> kittykitty: what machine?
<kittykitty> an intel acer aspire 5750, i think its to do with the display and ive not got intel graphics installed yet
<pavlos> kittykitty, seems you need to edit the grub options
<kittykitty> to add what ? :P
<kingbeowolf> how can i connect a windows computer to my extra nic ?
<kingbeowolf> i dont have a crossover cable
<pavlos> kittykitty, see first answer ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/128463/how-to-control-brightness
<jorrakay> kingbeowolf: iirc you don't need one with modern hardware...
<kittykitty> btw, the hardware keys for it work :P
<kingbeowolf> jorrakay, im trying to connect it directly for improved Steam game streaming
<meek_geek> anyone using geforce gt 720m ?
<mark06> is seahorse some kind of joke?
<MonkeyDust> meek_geek  that's a yes/no question
<marknew> I would like to run Windows programs in Ubuntu 14.04.  Any way to do this?
<marknew> Specifically Office 365.
<MonkeyDust> !wine | marknew start here
<ubottu> marknew start here: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<marknew> It said I had to remove my Nvidia drivers to install.  What is your take?
<jorrakay> kingbeowolf: did you try it yet? did you manually configure tcp/ip on both machines?
<MonkeyDust> marknew  to install what?
<marknew> WINE.
<qkzoo1978> I luve *buntu
<meek_geek> qkzoo1978, why?
<qkzoo1978> Because I can install it on every pc I own, do what I need to, with no thanks to MS.
<meek_geek> qkzoo1978, one question? Do you own a laptop with dedicated graphics card ?
<kingbeowolf> jorrakay, no because i don't know what to do
<qkzoo1978> I've got this MSi
<qkzoo1978> With a NVidia
<meek_geek> qkzoo1978, how much vram ? 1 GB ?
<jorrakay> kingbeowolf: how are the windows machine and steam box (i assume) currently connected to the network
<qkzoo1978> No idea
<meek_geek> qkzoo1978, don't you play games ?
<kingbeowolf> jorrakay, it is connected to my ubuntu computer via an extra nic
<qkzoo1978> meek_geek, not really O.o
<qkzoo1978> Well, maybe if you count Freeciv, or Domination, lol
<jorrakay> kingbeowolf: what is the other nic connected to?
<kingbeowolf> my router
<jorrakay> why don't you plug the windows machine into your router instead?
<kingbeowolf> jorrakay, its faster if i just connect it to my computer speed wise
<lolek> any idea about problem connecting with bt device? syslog contains only this entry: "Bluetooth: re-auth of legacy device is not possible" ?
<jorrakay> kingbeowolf: that's incorrect
<kingbeowolf> jorrakay, a direct connection without a middle man is faster
<jorrakay> you're talking single digit ms of latency, kingbeowolf
<jorrakay> that is negligible
<kingbeowolf> when you are streaming a game it counts
<jorrakay> SINGLE DIGIT ms
<kingbeowolf> they add up
<jorrakay> to...?
<ActionParsnip> Not really
<kingbeowolf> higher time delays
<jorrakay> you don't know what you're talking about though
<jorrakay> you said yourself
<ActionParsnip> kingbeowolf: a few ms is negligable in gaming online
<jorrakay> you probably wouldn't even notice 100ms if they went out from under you
<mark06> why doesn't my seahorse list my ssh keys? they're just fine, and gpg import doesn't work, so it doesn't ssh import either
<ActionParsnip> Mark06: tried youtube for guides?
<kingbeowolf> ActionParsnip, you have done a lot of streaming of games over steam and playing multiplayer?
<ActionParsnip> kingbeowolf: yes, over speeds significantly slower than you are used to
<ActionParsnip> kingbeowolf: in your games, next time you play have the ping showing. You will find it fluctuates wildly often by many hundreds of milliseconds
<jorrakay> kingbeowolf: i've worked on network games before. there's no such thing as "real-time", all games have ways of estimating/fudging numbers to fit together within many hundreds of ms of latency
<ActionParsnip> kingbeowolf: ive played games when steam wasnt even around and halflife was owned by valve.
<ActionParsnip> kingbeowolf: im guessing you are early twenties in age...
<mark06> ActionParsnip: does it work for you?
<kingbeowolf> Have you streamed games with Steam?
<ActionParsnip> Mark06: does what work?
<ActionParsnip> kingbeowolf: no i dont use steam, but i stream other stuff over WAN.
<smaudet> Can anyone help with a moderately tricky ethernet problem? I've got a r8169 driver for an ethernet port that seems to be misbehaving...I've not verified that it is a driver problem and not a hardware malfucntion yet, but I have configuration issues as it stands with my internet drivers, e.g. I have to modprobe a wireless driver into my kernel every time I boot...I took a look at dmesg, and it
<smaudet> looks like the issue may be that the driver is somehow assigned, twice, once, for eth0, and then again, for eth3, although eth0 doesn't show up when I use e.g. ifconfig -a
<smaudet> Any ideas?
<jorrakay> kingbeowolf: The latency that steam incurs when streaming a game is not related to the network. It can only be so responsive when it has to package everything up and do it over the network instead of inside the computer.
<smaudet> And I've already verified there's nothing wrong with the wire, or the router or its port.
<ActionParsnip> smaudet: if you add the command to load the module in /etc/rc.local above the 'exit 0' line it will run at boot
<mark06> ActionParsnip: I'm sorry, didn't you read the question? please stop trolling
<DadFoundMy> can i use xinput to bind a key on my keyboard to a comand such as emulate mousewheel?
<smaudet> ActionParsnip, thanks, I'll try that, any idea bout the the ethernet issue though? wireless device is wlan0, so different issue than the eth0/eth3 one
<ActionParsnip> Mark06: the first thing you have said to me is "does it work for you" so I was asking for clarification. What are you asking please and i will answer as well as i can
<kingbeowolf> jorrakay, if you don't know how to do it just say so
<ActionParsnip> Mark06: so not trolling at all. If you want me to answer a question, i am happy to
<mark06> ActionParsnip: Mark06: tried youtube for guides?
<mark06> ActionParsnip: so please stop it, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Mark06: ahhh, now it makes sense :-)
<smaudet> ActionParsnip: I will brb, I am going to try rebooting to see if that worked.
<ActionParsnip> Mark06: if you dont answer promptly i tend to forget the thread or assume you are afk
<jorrakay> kingbeowolf: I definitely know how to do it, I've already told you. manually configure tcp/ip on both computers after connecting them together. It's not my fault YOU don't know how to do that part. I suggest you do some research
<mark06> ActionParsnip: I don't care a minimum about you
<ActionParsnip> Mark06: but as you wish I will stop whatever it was I was doing. You clearly have a fantastic attitude.
 * mark06 /ignores
<kingbeowolf> jorrakay, gee how helpful
<jorrakay> kingbeowolf: you obviously didn't even *try*
<kingbeowolf> jorrakay, and you know everything thanks just drop it i will figure it out myself without the communities help on irc
<jorrakay> kingbeowolf: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=manually+configuring+tcp%2Fip+on+windows
<jorrakay> set an ip for your ubuntu machine's spare nic and configure your windows machine to have a different ip
<jorrakay> then set whatever steam nonsense you have going to look for the streaming server at the ip you set up
<kingbeowolf> jorrakay, you know believe it or not some people actually enjoy having a conversation about a technical issue rather then saying lmgtfy but as I said just drop it unless you want to be a bully
<jorrakay> make sure they are different subnet otherwise it won't work
<jorrakay> from your 'first' nic
<jorrakay> note, this will take your windows machine off of the network your router is on, meaning it won't have internet
<jorrakay> good luck connecting to steam...
<jorrakay> do you see the problems you're making yourself here? that's the only point i am trying to make
<jorrakay> you are essentially bullying yourself by holding onto a non-truth of '1 wire between two machines HAS to be faster for muh games!!!'
<kingbeowolf> yes I understood your very strong opinion on the matter and I heard it.  I accepted that as your opinion, but it isn't what I am trying to do as I said.  You are the one that is having trouble hearing ME.
<jorrakay> it isn't an opinion though. connecting your machines this way 1.will be very difficult for you 2. will have no benefit
<jorrakay> these are facts
<kingbeowolf> Yes yes your very strong opinion thanks can you please drop it now
<Ben64> Jun 20 2014 15:02:47 <kingbeowolf>	i dont have a crossover cable
<Ben64> then you can't connect them directly
<jorrakay> that was true 10 years ago Ben64 but ethernet has evolved
<smaudet> kingbeowolf: I've made one, and then I never use it :P
<smaudet> Bit of a hassle to cut it up, wire, solder, but that's just my opinion
<Ben64> jorrakay is correct though, it is not going to be better than using a router
<cLoCkWiSe> ls
<tacomaster> God i swear unity is such a pain to customize
<cLoCkWiSe> hello
<cLoCkWiSe> can some one help me with a cron job
<kingbeowolf> Linux has the software to make a network card act as a router
<ActionParsnip> tacomaster: ive heard that a lot
<ActionParsnip> kingbeowolf: yes, its used in Cisxo and Linksys routers :-)
<Ben64> kingbeowolf: if you already have a router, you should use that. for better in home streaming... get gigabit equipment
<cLoCkWiSe> i have a bash script called P10 thats in the root directory of the file system. I want the script to run every 5 minutes. So i added the following to crontab -e '0 5 * * * root ./P10' Why isn't it working, i tried starting/restarting the cron service, anybody can help me?
<Ben64> cLoCkWiSe: use the full path to the script
<kingbeowolf> Ben64, people build home routers out of Linux boxes
<darkdrgn2k> hey
<darkdrgn2k> to boot a ubuntu ditro from PXE do i need to install any packages (ie net version of initramfs) first?
<kingbeowolf> actually pretty nice
<tacomaster> Is there anyone good at customizing unity in here?
<kingbeowolf> I actually have 5 ethernet ports on my system
<tacomaster> kingbeowolf: why??
<ActionParsnip> cLoCkWiSe: crontab would be: */5 * * * * /path/to/script
<akurilin> quick question for you guys: are you folks aware of any decent shops out there that let you customize a pc and will put it together for you and ship it? Meant to be used with Ubuntu of course. I know there are tons of gaming rigs shops on the web, but I'm actually more interesed in a development workstation than something with a thousand video cards.
<ActionParsnip> cLoCkWiSe: if it needs running as root, run: sudo crontab -e
<tacomaster> akurilin: system76
<kingbeowolf> tacomaster, turn my system into a router
<pangaea_> can you free up extra ram left on pci-e, have 1gb using 256mb?
<tacomaster> kingbeowolf: hell more like a switch lol
<Ben64> kingbeowolf: routers usually do a better job at being routers
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: and less power
<kingbeowolf> ActionParsnip, I guess it depends what you do with your systems
<Fyodorovna> pangaea_, Free up? are you swapping?
<pangaea_> not really sure. shows 1gb avail but using 256 mb internal shut down....
<tacomaster> Ben64: not always. A router than recieves tons and tons of connections would be better as a computer, more power to route everything with out slow down
<Ben64> tacomaster: hence "usually"
<tacomaster> Ben64: well unless you can afford really expensive routers
<akurilin> tacomaster: so you've been pretty happy with their build quality and all?
<kingbeowolf> might even be helpful for complex firewall/routing rules
<Fyodorovna> pangaea_, Not sure I under stand your point " using 256 mb internal shut down...."
<smaudet> ActionParsnip, Ben64, also power is not the only metric, it is usually more green to repurpose a computer, especially old ones, than it is to throw them out.
<tacomaster> akurilin: im on a system76 laptop now. I have really liked it a lot. Well besides unity being a pain to really customize properly lol. But thats not system76's fault
<smaudet> unless the power suck is especially bad, but I'd wager its not
<Ben64> old computers use many times more power than a router would
<pangaea_> shut off internal card using eidt command line inserted line, installed drivers xorg etc....restart, have only 256 avail on pci-s
<smaudet> vs going into a landfill? sure they do
<tacomaster> akurilin: the battery life could be a little better but i have an i-7 processor so I really shouldnt complain about battery life lol
<pangaea_> pci-e
<pangaea_> i'm wondering if mesa is force sgaring ram with dimm?
<pangaea_> sharing
<Ben64> pangaea_: can you give a lot more information?
<cLoCkWiSe> sorry guys
<cLoCkWiSe> none of your suggestions worked
<cLoCkWiSe> i have a bash script called P10 thats in the root directory of the file system. I want the script to run every 5 minutes. So i added the following to crontab -e '0 5 * * * root ./P10' Why isn't it working, i tried starting/restarting the cron service, anybody can help me?
<tacomaster> akurilin: I think there is another company called think penguin that sells ubuntu computers
<pangaea_> ok, i have an ati radeon card w/1gb of ram, when i check values , it loads correct but shows...available mem 1024  set(256mb)
<akurilin> tacomaster: fair enough. I'm looking for a desktop at this point just to save the team time on building it ourselves by hand.
<Ben64> cLoCkWiSe: use the full path to the script
<cLoCkWiSe> the full path is just/
<cLoCkWiSe> its in the root directory
<Ben64> cLoCkWiSe: and listen to the other suggestions too
<Ben64> cLoCkWiSe: then why do you have ./
<cLoCkWiSe> to run the script?
<akurilin> tacomaster: it's kind of funny that there's even such a thing as a "ubuntu computer" heh, most desktop parts seem to be supported quite well out of the box. Some on-motherboard devices can be too new at times though
<cLoCkWiSe> all i need to put is /P10
<Ben64> cLoCkWiSe: and why is "root" there
<smaudet> should I be running the udevadm command to restart my eth* devices?
<cLoCkWiSe> '0 5 * * * /P10'
<smaudet> ifconfig up/down don't seem to be generating anything in dmesg
<cLoCkWiSe> thats all i need to do?
<subz3r0> cLoCkWiSe: minute, hour, day, month, day of week
<Ben64> cLoCkWiSe: if you want it to run at 5am every day, yes
<subz3r0> "I want the script to run every 5 minutes."
<subz3r0> see the mistake?
<Ben64> <ActionParsnip> cLoCkWiSe: crontab would be: */5 * * * * /path/to/script
<owen1> how to install virtualbox on ubuntu 14.04?
<pangaea_> ok i'll just grab some 7-up, just trying to free up ram on my pci-e is what's going on
<Ben64> !info virtualbox
<subz3r0> Ben64: thanks ;)
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.3.10-dfsg-1 (trusty), package size 15047 kB, installed size 59184 kB
<Ben64> owen1: sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<ereotav> ^^this
<subz3r0> Ben64: no
<subz3r0> vbox of the repos is outdated
<ereotav> oh yeah
<ereotav> get it from the oracle site, the deb
<tacomaster> really outdated
<cLoCkWiSe> ahhh
<cLoCkWiSe> ok
<cLoCkWiSe> thanks guys
<Ben64> dont do that
<cLoCkWiSe> let me try what you have told me
<subz3r0> no
<Ben64> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<subz3r0> add the source to you /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ben64> if you want to not get support here, sure
<subz3r0> Ben64: sorry, but thats bullshit for vbox
<Ben64> watch the language here
<subz3r0> okay
<subz3r0> Ben64: sorry, but thats not true for vbox
<subz3r0> better?
<owen1> i am confused. where do i get the recent vbox?
<subz3r0> owen
<owen1> subz3r0
<subz3r0> what ubuntu do you use?
<Ben64> if you want support for it, sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<subz3r0> version
<owen1> 14.04
<subz3r0> okay
<subz3r0> gimme a sec
<Ben64> if you want to be on your own, do what subz3r0 says
<owen1> Ben64: i want the recent vbox
<subz3r0> owen1: dont listen to him ;)
<pangaea_> is there a channel for dealing with cards ?
<Ben64> it true though
<Ben64> this channel only supports official packages
<subz3r0> owen1: do: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<subz3r0> then add "deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian trusty contrib"
<subz3r0> wihtout the quotes
<owen1> subz3r0: got it. thanks!
<subz3r0> at the bottom
<subz3r0> wait
<subz3r0> save it
<owen1> apt-get update
<subz3r0> ctrl +x and yes
<subz3r0> yep
<Ben64> why do all that for 4.3.12 vs 4.3.10
<subz3r0> or follow this instruction: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<subz3r0> fast and easy
<owen1> thanks
<subz3r0> you're welcome
<pangaea_> cool i have official package from ppa xorg wrappers...etc
<pangaea_> no fglxr
<AncientPC> If I have a Mac Mini w/ 16GB ram, do I use the Intel or AMD ISO?
<pangaea_> does anyone know whats hold my pci-e ram hostage?
<Ben64> AncientPC: if its 64bit, get the 64bit version
<Ben64> pangaea_: again, you're going to need to explain exactly whats going on much better than you have been
<subz3r0> Ben64: just to be hones... even the devs of many projects say that you should "NOT" use the versions within ubuntu
<subz3r0> honest
<pangaea_> how bro? ok i'll get it and use the paster
<Ben64> subz3r0: ok, that doesn't change the fact of what is supported here
<Ben64> pangaea_: by using words? i'm not even sure what you're talking about. something about ram and pcie is all i can figure out so far
<subz3r0> Ben64: dont you thing you go over the top?
<subz3r0> think
<pangaea_> i got ya
<Ben64> subz3r0: nope, otherwise people will come back here expecting help for outside software because someone told them to use that instead of the version in ubuntu, and it could mess up upgrades and things
<darkdrgn2k> any one know how to debug a ubuntu nfsroot boot?
<darkdrgn2k> cant scroll uip on the console
<pangaea_> Detected VRAM RAM=1024M, BAR=256M
<subz3r0> Ben64: maybe you wont give support then. othes recommend adding the repos. it just doesnt matter. if anyone needs help, he'll get his answers here or anywhere else... really waste of time... espewcialla when someone asks for the actual version.
<pangaea_> when i open steam it says i only have 256 ram??
<nemothek_> How do I upgrade dpkg on ubuntu 10 LTS? Currently at 1.15.5 and I need to get to 1.15.6
<nemothek_> apt-get install dpkg sticks me at 1.15.5
<subz3r0> nemothek_: server or desktop?
<pangaea_> radeon: 1024M of VRAM memory ready radeon: 1024M of GTT memory ready......but only have 256 mb available?...why is that?
<Ben64> nemothek_: the latest dpkg for 10.04 is 1.15.5.6ubuntu4.9
<nemothek_> server
<subz3r0> you wont find it there. maybe check the backports
<subz3r0> but i would suggest upgrading soon
<subz3r0> to 12.04
<subz3r0> 14.04 is stll buggy as hell
<subz3r0> :(
<subz3r0> never opened that many bugreports for any ubuntu version :/
<subz3r0> +before
<nemothek_> not in backports either
<nemothek_> gah
<subz3r0> nemothek_: any reason why you need it?
<subz3r0> i dont get the point
<cLoCkWiSe> Ben64
<cLoCkWiSe> THANK YOU
<cLoCkWiSe> ITS WORKING!
<nemothek_> Latest version of the cassandra deb requires it
<pangaea_> just say you have no idea and i'll try to figure it out
<smaudet> Getting really, really weird behavior from my card...PCI INT A disabled...got that once, can't get it to go again
<smaudet> gonna try rebooting again
<Ben64> pangaea_: dude you keep posting the tiniest bits of information. i'm not a mind reader, i don't think anyone else here is. you need to explain in as much detail as possible what you're doing and what is going wrong
<subz3r0> nemothek_: never did it, but seems you have to compile it if you can get the sources. but thats one of those things i never thought about
<subz3r0> but i would strongly recommend NOT doing it :)
<pangaea_> what else is there to say, i have a pci-e card with 1gb and the kernel only allows me 256mb, is that because it's using shared from my dimm, or do i need to find a way to get the kernel to see my ram on video card, it does't allocate all my ram on my video card bro
<Ben64> pangaea_: how do you know it is only allowing 256
<pangaea_>  25.948835] [drm] Detected VRAM RAM=1024M, BAR=256M
<Ben64> and where is that from
<pangaea_> $ lspci -nn | grep VGA
<Ben64> paste the whole line from that
<pangaea_> also steam won't run right and says only 256mb avail
<pangaea_> how do paste that without getting a shh from chat?
<Ben64> if it is only one line, you can paste it here, for more, use a pastebin
<pangaea_> 25.948835] [drm] Detected VRAM RAM=1024M, BAR=256M
<pangaea_> [   25.948837] [drm] RAM width 128bits DDR
<pangaea_> [   26.021616] [drm] radeon: 1024M of VRAM memory ready
<pangaea_> [   26.021623] [drm] radeon: 1024M of GTT memory ready.
<pangaea_> see that ddr!
<Ben64> you didn't use a pastebin.... anyway there you go, 1024MB
<pangaea_> thats my duimm i think
<Ben64> all your rams are belong to you
<OerHeks> sounds like onboard video use that ram ?
<pangaea_> but it don't steam and a few other graphics won't run they yell out sorry only 256 ram
<pangaea_> my internal was set to use 256
<Ben64> then you might need steam support, try checking the steam community or try #ubuntu-steam or something
<pangaea_> yeah but not just steam
<pangaea_> any heavy graphics kills the op sys and freezes
<afrokarlsson> hi, give me some shat channel
<OerHeks> !alis | afrokarlsson
<ubottu> afrokarlsson: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<afrokarlsson> give me some chat channel
<pangaea_> ok how do i configure xorg, cause that's what all the advice is, but can't get it open...belongs to root.....EVERYTHING belongs to root....lol
<pangaea_> ok well thanks anyway, not upset love my ubun studio over msn, and i know you peeps are freelancing so i'll just mosey on along...thanks
<Guest14987> lol
<kcdehimposter> Hey I am trying to update my AMD catalyst to the latest version, so I downloaded the latest driver thing, and it says I need to uninstall my fglrx drivers before it can install. What is the best way of going about this? (I'm on 64 bit Ubuntu 14.04
<subz3r0> !ATI | kcdehimposter
<ubottu> kcdehimposter: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<AndChat|49209> H
<arun_> hai
<fatazz> No probe
<zartoosh> Hi question on ubuntu 14.04, I need to add nomodeset to the linux command line, I do not know which file I need to edit for it? thx
<cuddylier> When upgrading my OS version from 12.04 to 14.04, should I also allow grub to update or keep it at the same version?
#ubuntu 2014-06-21
<Bashing-om> zartoosh: Many times, if one boots with the grub boot parameter 'nomodeset' then install the proprietary driver from "Additional Drivers" all is OK,. Is this what you have in mind ?
<Bashing-om> cuddylier: You want the later version of grub in 14.04 .
<zartoosh> Bashing-om, yes that is what I want, I can not find where in grub.conf to add this option? thx
<tiglionabbit> I’m having trouble setting up ldap+kerberos account management.  http://askubuntu.com/questions/486131/having-trouble-setting-up-ldap-and-kerberos
<Bashing-om> zartoosh: Boot ubuntu, as soon as the bios screen clears, depress and hold the right shift key -> grub boot menu; press the 'e' key for edit mode -> boot parameter screen; arrow down and across to the terms "quiet splash" and insert also nomodeset. key combo ctl+x to contine the boot process.
<zartoosh> Bashing-om, thank you so much
<Bashing-om> zartoosh: : ) ... let us know how it goes.
<Grant_P> Hello All what kernel release was before 3.13.0-24-generic? Pretty sure recent kernel upgrades has fkd my sound.
<Fyodorovna> Grant_P, It is not in your grub menu, did you remove it?
<Grant_P> Fyodorovna: Nope not in the grub menu, suspect it got auto removed
<Ben64> Grant_P: they don't get autoremoved
<Fyodorovna> Grant_P, Does not get auto removed unless you have set that up.
<daftykins> Grant_P: ls /boot
<Ben64> Grant_P: what version of ubuntu?
<daftykins> has to be trusty with a 3.13 i'd think
<Fyodorovna> Grant_P, If you run sudo update-grub how many kernel set do you see?
<Fyodorovna> sets*
<Grant_P> Ben64: Fyodorovna Running 14.04 and ls /boot is only showing me one newer kernel which is also broke.
<Grant_P> Fyodorovna: Ben64 3.13.0-24 and 3.13.0-29
<daftykins> what kind of sound setup have you got that's changed?
<Grant_P> daftykins: I'm using Meridian Explorer DAC which was working perfectly, box had been up 30 days. There was power maintenance, took the box down and brought it back up and had no sound.
<Fyodorovna> Grant_P, 3.13.0-24 is the last one
<Grant_P> Fyodorovna: ah really so no kernel upgrades before -24? Damn, well this sucks lol.
<Fyodorovna> Grant_P, Depends when you installed.
<Grant_P> Fyodorovna: Fresh install 14.04 pretty much at release time.
<cuddylier> What's the best sftp ubuntu command line client?
<Grant_P> Fyodorovna: I tried a few of the steps here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure but still no luck.
<Fyodorovna> Grant_P, I would know nothing on sound issues.
<Grant_P> Fyodorovna: really need to pay more attention on the updates been pushed through, happened once before too.
<Grant_P> Fyodorovna: Does Ubuntu maintain some kernel release page for 14.04?
<potato_farmer> cuddylier: lftp is a good one
<potato_farmer> cuddylier: But it's not ubuntu specific.
<cuddylier> potato_farmer: Does it support SFTP, yeah?
<potato_farmer> cuddylier: Yes, it supports sftp.
<Fyodorovna> Grant_P, I'm just looking for what was the kernel at release, as 3.13.0-24 is an upgrade from it.
<Kouen> hello
<Fyodorovna> Grant_P, here are some release notes if that helps, not sure on your last question without googling. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<Grant_P> Fyodorovna: Cool, just found the same page. Looks like 13.13.0-24.46
<tortib> I followed the how to on how to setup iptable rules on my ubuntu-server installation.  However, when I rebooted the machine it did not load the /etc/iptables.rules file with all the rules in it.  Is there something else I have to do?  The how to only said to use sh -c "iptables-save > /etc/iptables.rules"
<Grant_P> Fyodorovna: 3.13.0-24.47 is the one on my machine. There must be small differences between .46 and .47
<Bashing-om> Fyodorovna: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ <- all the kernels. Best I recall the -24 kernel was the release version.
<tortib> oh I see I need to add it to /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/
<tortib> nm :)
<Kouen> hello bezet
<Fyodorovna> Bashing-om, Does not matter to me but thanks, I install all developments immediately and never have kernel problems, so not on my radar.
<Kouen> Welcome Mustafa1968
<Mustafa1968> hello Kouen
<Richhh> keyboard shortcut to delete til end of line in terminal?
<Richhh> C-k
<Richhh> got it
<Richhh> how bout delete a word after the cursor?
 * _C3r34l_ pinging
<bekks> Richhh: alt+d
<Richhh> nope
<Richhh> don't like alt+f , ctrl+w
<Guest48378> Richhh, please open a terminal and read "man bash" => section "Commands for Changing Text"
<Richhh> kk
<_C3r34l_> how do remove  a user from sudo'ers list?
<Ben64> _C3r34l_: remove them from the sudo group
<Richhh> what's M-d?
<Richhh> @ Guest48378
<_C3r34l_> I am 15 and just started using.. Steps pls?
<kostkon> _C3r34l_, welcome
<kostkon> !manual | _C3r34l_
<ubottu> _C3r34l_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Guest48378> Richhh, M-d => [ Meta ] [ d ] => read section "Readline Notation" in "man bash" for an explanation of how to use key combinations
<_C3r34l_> ubottu i meant removing a user from sudoers list!
<ubottu> _C3r34l_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_C3r34l_> Lol
<gr33n7007h> _C3r34l_, edit file: /etc/sudoers
<Ben64> gr33n7007h: incorrect
<Ben64> _C3r34l_: "sudo deluser <user> sudo"
<Ben64> _C3r34l_: be very careful with that command though, and don't remove every user that has sudo
<_C3r34l_> Thx Ben64
<MrSendova> _c3r34l_: you can also use  visudo (read man visudo)
<_C3r34l_> Btw the second sudo is for the group rt?
<cuddylier> Does anyone know the lftp command to connect to SFTP? I can't get it
<gr33n7007h> cuddylier, What command are you trying?
<cuddylier> lftp then
<cuddylier> open -u root,[password] -p [ip]
<cuddylier> Then I typed 'ls'
<cuddylier> ls' at 0 [FEAT negotiation...]
<cuddylier> Then it sticks at that
<cuddylier> This is SFTP btw, port 22
<cuddylier> I meant for command open -u root,[password] -p [port] [ip]
<cuddylier> gr33n7007h
<gr33n7007h> cuddylier, lftp sftp://root@whatever.null:22
<cuddylier> gr33n7007h: That worked, thanks a lot.
<gr33n7007h> cuddylier, np!
<Faloon> fla ae galera !! alguem sabe como  q faiz pro playonlinux abrir
<Faloon> pq tipo eu clico nele
<jamdav> :set theme default
<Faloon> e nd acontece
<Faloon> ??
<Faloon> alguem sabe ??
<Ben64> !br | Faloon
<ubottu> Faloon: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<cuddylier> gr33n7007h: Now for downloading, I did 'queue pget [file].zip' then 'queue start' but it shows nothing up? Is it actually transferring?
<Faloon> sim
<rsvp> when can we expect the point release 14.04.1 ??
<daftykins> rsvp: the date is listed online, easily searchable
<daftykins> it's in July
<rsvp> thanks, it's nice to be able to easily ask.
<daftykins> ¬_¬
<daftykins> lazy people using IRC as a search engine substitute, tsk tsk
<Fyodorovna> all day and all night probably 75% are
<daftykins> :)
<Xaitec> any one here using the AMD APU on linux?
<daftykins> Xaitec: what would your actual question be?
<Xaitec> daftykins: how well the integrated graphics performs
<daftykins> that would be an odd thing to quantify
<Akiba_> hey guys
<Akiba_> hey correctico
<Akiba_> guys
<Akiba_> can anyone help me with something?
<daftykins> only if you ask a question
<Akiba_> lol ok
<Akiba_> first of all can i base my own distro off of ubuntu?
<daftykins> there are a fair few already, are you sure you need to reinvent the wheel?
<Akiba_> i was going to do it for my specific line of products
<daftykins> what are they?
<Akiba_> computers sort of how apple has mac and mac os x
 * Fyodorovna rolls their eyes
<Akiba_> making ubuntu a little bit easier to use and slightly safer out of box
<Akiba_> with a different ui
<daftykins> lawl.
<Akiba_> ?
<daftykins> well, no such questions would really relate to support then i'd think
<Akiba_> would programming relate to support?
<Aki-Thinkpad> Akiba_, hey what do you need to know?
 * Aki-Thinkpad just got here
<sveta> yes, you can ask programming questions here
<Aki-Thinkpad> Akiba_, what ui do you want to base your products on?
<Akiba_> sort of home grown
<Ben64> doesn't sound on topic for here really
<Aki-Thinkpad> Ben64, perhaps he would find #mint more appropriate
<Aki-Thinkpad> They would be able to relate to him better
<Akiba_> lol
<Akiba_> mint has no one
<Ben64> well its definitely not ubuntu support
<daftykins> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<daftykins> they're on a different network
<Aki-Thinkpad> Akiba_, here, i'll send you a pm, give you a bit of a run down
<Akiba_> aight thanks
<micheal_> Hello, I'm attempting to make an Ubuntu-based custom LiveCD and having trouble. Is this where I should ask, or is there a more specific channel?
<holstein> micheal_: not really a "better" place.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<holstein> micheal_: it can be challenging.. its not really something in the default work flow..
<micheal_> holstein, tried that, followed the "from scratch" guide, having a very odd error when the image boots...
<holstein> micheal_: sure.. just elaborate, if you want
<micheal_> The intent of the image is to create a headless server, using NoDM. When it boots, it appears to go just fine, no error messages, then suddenly says "Authentication error" about ten times in a row and stops.
<micheal_> I've tried using LightDM and purging NoDM, so that doesn't seem to be the problem.
<holstein> micheal_: you can use the server iso for that..
<holstein> !Mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> i might just get an install, and clone it, instead of doing a live CD
<RLW980> Hello guys
<RLW980> how do i make a bootable usb
<cuddylier> Anyone any idea why 14.04 server isn't reading my /etc/network/interfaces file even after doing 'ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0'?
<micheal_> Yes, but the idea is that I can just use unetbootin or whatever to boot off of a usb drive, no hard drive. Every time I've tried to install to a usb drive it fails
<RLW980> from ubuntu to windows
<holstein> micheal_: you can install to USB, or whatever you like
<Fyodorovna> RLW980, A windows ISO on a usb?
<holstein> micheal_: i think that would be easier to address.. how to get a bootable USB working, rather than how to build a custom OS from scratch
<RLW980> Fyodorovna: Yes
<holstein> RLW980: i use unetbootin
<Fyodorovna> RLW980, What windows release?
<holstein> RLW980: you can dd copy the iso's as well
<RLW980> Fyodorovna:Windows 7
<RLW980> holstein: and can you
<holstein> RLW980: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<micheal_> holstein: I'm not sure why, but every time I've tried installing Ubuntu to a USB, it fails partway through.
<Fyodorovna> RLW980, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/tool-to-create-windows-usb-install.html and another, you can just extract and give the fat32 a bootflag just additional beyond what has been suggested.
<holstein> micheal_: ok.. you can elaborate if you like.. about "fails".. otherwise, could be the stick, or you are running out of space.. you have used the mini iso? or the server iso?
<RLW980> Fyodorovna: Thanks
<micheal_> holstein: Usually I use the standard Xubuntu desktop. I haven't tried using the other isos, but... I'm honestly not sure what goes wrong. Everything just starts acting really weird for a while, then it will just lock up at different points in the setup.
<micheal_> holstein: I've tried different sticks, different computers, and there's plenty of RAM. It's very strange.
<holstein> micheal_: you say you want headless, so why not try the mini iso? its literally 30 mb's.. download it and try an install to the stick
<RLW980> I shall get on with it i shall let you know guys if it worked or not
<holstein> micheal_: i *never* have a stick install fail like that, unless im putting grub somewhere problematic.. your internet could be a common factor.. you can confirm the md5 sums..
<holstein> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<micheal_> holstein: I didn't know about the mini. Thought server was the only other option there. I've used that same image many times.
<holstein> micheal_: try the mini iso, friend
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> micheal_: its small, and you can have a test case reported here in a few minutes about installing to the stick
<micheal_> holstein: Will do. Thanks.
<golazo> How do I get started with programming on Ubuntu?
<holstein> golazo: same as any os really.. but this is more the support channel.. what are you interested in accomplishing?
<holstein> golazo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beginners/BashScripting http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<golazo> Thanks!
<dsrikarreddy> Hey Guys
<dsrikarreddy> I need some information about VPN
<daftykins> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<_44trent> so i installed ubuntu and now i keep getting mei_me 0000:00:03.0: timer: connect/disconnect timeout and i don't have any idea what to do
<dsrikarreddy> i have connected to VPN, accessed internet and then disconnected VPN
<dsrikarreddy> Facebook was not opening
<micheal_> holstein: How would you recommend I install it? I could do some VM thing, but is there a way to use ubiquity from my already running computer?
<holstein> micheal_: the "VM thing" ?
<dsrikarreddy> ubottu:
<holstein> micheal_: i suggest, putting the installation media and source on the same machine, and installing as normal as possible.. especially since you seem to be having issues
<holstein> dsrikarreddy: ubottu is a bot
<dsrikarreddy> oops
<micheal_> holstein: Running VirtualBox with the mini-image, attaching my chosen USB device to the VM. I've had trouble with VBox's usb.
<golazo> lol
<holstein> dsrikarreddy: you are connected to *what* vpn?
<_44trent> so does anyone know what that means?
<dsrikarreddy> holstein: My company VPN
<holstein> micheal_: if the goal is to install onto a USB stick, just do that.. keep it simple
<Aki-Thinkpad> hey I need a search program who will search directories, and the text itself inside the files
<dsrikarreddy> accessed internal websites and then disconnected it
<Aki-Thinkpad> any suggestions
<holstein> dsrikarreddy: your "company" likely block facebook.. see that you are on the VPN, and take up any connectivity issues with the VPN maintainers
<Ben64> Aki-Thinkpad: grep?
<_44trent> anyone?
<dsrikarreddy> holstein: will the internet be accessed thro VPN only after disconnecting ?
<daftykins> _44trent: so the live session ran fine enough to install?
<dsrikarreddy> holstein: or is just because of firefox settings ?
<_44trent> er i used the minimal cd download
<holstein> dsrikarreddy: its not my network, friend.. i cant speak for what you are allowed to connect to there
<_44trent> I didn't see anything about live session
<holstein> _44trent: looks like uefi related..
<holstein> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=168403 for example, in the arch wiki _44trent .. though i just skimmed..
<holstein> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<holstein> _44trent: you could try blacklisting that module.. i think that would tell you something
<daftykins> _44trent: mini.iso ?
<_44trent> yep mini.iso
<dsrikarreddy> holstein: My question is , will the internet be accessed thro VPN even after disconnectiing
<daftykins> _44trent: why?
<_44trent> well i don't have any blank dvds only had blank cds
<dsrikarreddy> holstein: or was that just because of firefox configuration when VPN got connected to VPN
<holstein> dsrikarreddy: "even after disconnecting" ? from what?
<dsrikarreddy> holstein: from VPN
<_44trent> tthe problem is that i can't type anything cause the error comes up all the time
<holstein> dsrikarreddy: you are on your network, you connect to whatever your network connects to.. you connect to VPN, you get what the VPN supports and allows, if its not your VPN.. you disconnect from VPN, you are back to your network.. assuming you implement all of that properly
<qstrahl> Trying to log out of my main account in Unity on 14.04 seems to take forever. Like on the order of a minute or two. Anyone happen to have a clue why that could be?
<holstein> !tty | _44trent
<ubottu> _44trent: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> _44trent: try a different tty, if you can
<daftykins> qstrahl: guest session acts fine?
<qstrahl> daftykins, Yup
<qstrahl> daftykins, Main account is encrypted; possibly relevant?
<dsrikarreddy> holstein: thanks
<_44trent> tht didn't work
<mark06> how do I download only the orig.tar.gz for a package?
<daftykins> qstrahl: i know nothing about encryption, beyond the numbers of people that come in here with issues with it. i know people look for the .xsession-errors file in ~/ when they have issues logging in, i wonder if anything on logout logs to there too? total guess.
<holstein> _44trent: that?
<_44trent> none of them up to f6 worked
<qstrahl> daftykins, Doesn't look like there's anything of substance in there. Thanks though!
<holstein> _44trent: you should be able to edit a blacklist file from a live CD, if you cant figure out how to get around the output
<holstein> _44trent: i would try screen.. or, just open a file with nano and edit..
<holstein> or, install a desktop environment...
<Fyodorovna> mark06, google package.tar.gz  beyond that what package?
<_44trent> yeah the mini.iso didn't come with any gui did it?
<holstein> _44trent: `correct.. the mini iso is minimal. what is the goal here? to have a full system?
<_44trent> i think in the installation they had options for gnome, kde, and xfce so ill reinstall and see what happens
<_44trent> don't know about unity
<holstein> _44trent: `no.. you can just add waht you like now
<holstein> _44trent: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop for example
<jabarFed> hello
<_44trent> yeah but the error comes up so often i can't even log in
<holstein> _44trent: you should try
<_44trent> mmk
<holstein> _44trent: i'll likely go  through.. your login attempt
<_44trent> im gonna do
<daftykins> _44trent: i have found a relevant link
<_44trent> whoops
<_44trent> didn't mean to put that in
<_44trent> what is the link?
<daftykins> _44trent: as you were suggested to try earlier, it involves blacklisting a module, as these messages may relate to the intel vpro tech. you can either try that, or look in your BIOS/EFI for vpro related options - though likely it's not user configurable
<daftykins> _44trent: http://askubuntu.com/questions/419853/mei-me-unexpected-reset
<_44trent> Well then ill have to do that live image thing holstein mentioned
<daftykins> _44trent: as a one time thing, run: sudo rmmod mei_me mei
<holstein> first, get logged in.. ignore the output and login
<_44trent> got logged in
<_44trent> no output is coming out now
<_44trent> i might be able to pull this off now
<daftykins> _44trent: we don't need a running commentary
<Vorenii> Hello
<_44trent> whoops i have a verrrry bad habit of doing that and end up nnoying a bunch of people which is well bad
<Vorenii> Is it possible to do a full install without a dvd or usb? Like maybe partition the disc myself etc?
<holstein> Vorenii: yes
<_44trent> rmod is not a recognized command
<daftykins> _44trent: rmmod.
<Vorenii> holstein, are to elaborate please?
<holstein> Vorenii: i suggest not doing that.. it will be much easier to just make bootable media.. though, from an installer, you can partition manually as you please
<_44trent> whoops im blind
<Vorenii> holstein, i really have no usb or dvd near me. Yet rly want to start playing with ubuntu again.
<mark06> Fyodorovna: wat? just found it, origtargz tool
<holstein> Vorenii: use VM
<daftykins> Vorenii: what's your host OS?
<holstein> Vorenii: virtualbox.. etc
<Vorenii> Windows 7
<_44trent> there got that part in
<Vorenii> And i dont want a VM, i want it dual booted.
<daftykins> Vorenii: yeah, as holstein says... you're not going to magic ubuntu onto the disk alongside windows without boot media
<_44trent> well, now what?
<holstein> Vorenii: go for it.. there will be many guides on how to take a slice of your hard drive, after *much* pain, and boot installable ubuntu there and, again, after much pain, and hopefully not breaking your drive, install to another partition
<_44trent> where do i need to go to blacklist that?
<daftykins> _44trent: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install <desktop of your choice>
<daftykins> _44trent: ubuntu-desktop if you want standard unity
<_44trent> ok
<holstein> Vorenii: what would i do? in order.. install ubuntu with *any* installable media.. put a fork in my eye.. install from any os using one drive as the source and destination. .though, it can be done..
<_44trent> wait did the command from earlier blacklist it?
<holstein> _44trent: what command specifically?
<daftykins> the rmmod.
<_44trent> the one that had rmmod in it
<daftykins> _44trent: one thing. at a time.
<pumice> how can i tell if thunderbolt is working?
<daftykins> pumice: plug a thunderbolt device in?
<holstein> pumice: i would just plug something in and test..
<_44trent> according to my google search tht did blacklist it
<pumice> it is a system i am setting up for developer, i do not have tb device
<daftykins> then you cannot test.
<holstein> pumice: you'll need to get one
<pumice> i do have tb monitor it works but i want to make sure driver is loading
<_44trent> well then thanks
<_44trent> hopefully i don't have any more problems
<pumice> no place to check what drivers are loaded?
<daftykins> loading a driver != using a device
<holstein> pumice: it doesnt really matter, though.. you are not promised thunderbolt support for linux from the creators of the hardare.. so, you will need to test with actual hardware
<pumice> thunderbolt monitor does work and running correct res
<_44trent> erm now its telling me something about failing to fetch some files when i do sudo apt-get update
<_44trent> since it told me to do that when i tried to get ubuntu-desktop
<_44trent> is that normal???
<_44trent> whoops didn't mean to put all of those question marks
<_44trent> anyone?
<_44trent> did nyone catch what i just said
<holstein> _44trent: its normal if you are not online
<_44trent> Oh.
<_44trent> aparrently im not
<_44trent> what is the commnd to connect to wifi?
<holstein> _44trent: make sure you are connected.. sudo apt-get update should complete with no error.. otherwise, you will have issues going on any further
<holstein> _44trent: i wouldnt.. i would just plug it in, wired.. then, add whatever desktop i want, which will come with a network manager
<holstein> _44trent: or, you can just download lubuntu or xubuntu and start that way.. might be easeier
<holstein> easier*
<_44trent> i have no idea where the ethernet cord is i don't usually go where i am currently
<_44trent> So i know next to nothing about where stuff is
<holstein> _44trent: thats the easy way... http://blog.tplus1.com/blog/2008/06/13/how-to-connect-to-a-wireless-network-from-the-ubuntu-command-line/
<daftykins> _44trent: does "ifconfig -a" show a "wlan0" ?
<daftykins> or similar.
<_44trent> no
<daftykins> anything?
<_44trent> local loopback
<_44trent> waitwaitwait
<_44trent> I really need to read more carefully next time
<_44trent> I see wlan0 on there
<_44trent> well then
<micheal_> holstein: So I've been installing the mini image this whole time. It's taking forever.
<Sunstream> so
<_44trent> now what i do i did actually see a wlan0
<holstein> micheal_: shouldnt.. i specifically suggested it because its faster.. i can do a normal install pretty quick as well..
<daftykins> _44trent: are you a goldfish> you were given a link
<holstein> micheal_: well, i shouldnt say its faster.. its smaller, and doesnt take as long..
<micheal_> holstein: I dunno. The network isn't the problem, it's on the unpacking phase now.
<_44trent> ...
<_44trent> sorry
<holstein> micheal_: you shouldnt be using the network.. just install without accessing the network
<micheal_> holstein: Well you didn't mention that. I assumed it would give me a chance to tell it what I wanted before installing everything.
<holstein> micheal_: here is what i suggest, friend. *just* get an install booting on a stick.. period
<micheal_> holstein: Okay, well I'm restarting the install then
<holstein> micheal_: dont install extra packages, or set it up.. or add anything.. especially during install. just install the mini iso as-is on the stick, and test booting it
<holstein> thats all we are testing for.. can you boot a usb stick with ubuntu installed on it..
<micheal_> holstein: It's not letting me install without the internet.
<holstein> micheal_: ok...
<holstein> it works for me
<micheal_> It keeps going in a loop of "pick a mirror, mirror failed, pick a mirror"
<holstein> micheal_: then, pick a mirror, and dont install anything
<micheal_> I can't continue because the mirror fails.
<micheal_> It doesn't give me an option to choose what I will install before it goes ahead and does it
<holstein> micheal_: what are you saying? friend?
<holstein> micheal_: if you need to connect, connect.. just make the steps complete, and dont install any extra packages
<micheal_> I'm not sure what's unclear about this. Without the network, it will not proceed. With the network, it doesn't ask me what I want. It just installs everything.
<holstein> micheal_: ok
<daftykins> that's not how a mini ISO works
<micheal_> I think it would disagree.
<holstein> sounds like its not the mini iso..
<micheal_> Because that's how it's working.
<micheal_> I don't know what to tell you. I got the mini iso. It downloads everything.
<daftykins> which ISO? got a link?
<daftykins> i did a mini install just the other day and if you select the correct options, it just installs the most basic possible
<micheal_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD 64-bit trusty tahr.
<holstein> yup..
<daftykins> but you need to have your wits about you, don't even select "base system" or whatever it says at the top
<holstein> ^ just the minimal packages
<holstein> select no additional software
<daftykins> you just run through with the bare essentials
<holstein> micheal_: maybe thats where the issue is.. you are asking it to install something
<daftykins> then you get a setup akin to a bare server install
<daftykins> occam's razor, gentlemen
<micheal_> Okay I just did it again. Immediately after choosing the partition, it gives me no options.
<daftykins> i'm creating a VM for fun
<daftykins> are we trying to prove that it should go through without a net connection?
<micheal_> I assumed that it would install the bare minimum and ask me after that, but it took an extremely long time.
<holstein> micheal_: dont check any boxes.. or assume anything.. this is intended to be a quick way for you to get a USB stick booting.. or an error message..
<micheal_> I mean, this is a single-core machine I'm testing it on, but that shouldn't be so much of a problem. I didn't give it any swap space, but unpacking the bare minimum of packages shouldn't exhaust my memory.
<holstein> micheal_: i install from the mini iso in literally a few minutes..
<micheal_> I did not check any boxes. This is exactly what I did: autoconfigure network. pick mirror. pick partition.
<daftykins> what's the spec of this system?
<micheal_> Single core AMD, 4gb ram,
<daftykins> nothing wrong with that, Athlon XP era?
<micheal_> Er, I'm not sure. Sempron? It's an AM3 socket
<daftykins> ok
<daftykins> so am i exposing my VM to an internet connection yay or nay...
<daftykins> guess it doesn't matter to prove this
<daftykins> ok, picked english UK...
<micheal_> Yeah the install's slowing down a lot. I just checked the ram on another terminal, it's still got 90%+ free
<holstein> the install?
<holstein> micheal_: the install is slowing down a lot?
<micheal_> Yes.
<daftykins> IP auto config... hostname... mirror... proxy... now i'm on 'Loading additional components' and got a progress bar
<daftykins> i'm at 28% already
<daftykins> username, encryption no, timezone...
<micheal_> That sounds the same as what I did so far.
<daftykins> so you said you chose no swap?
<micheal_> Yeah. 4GB ram, I shouldn't have any problems, and I don't want to burn my usb sticks out even faster.
<daftykins> you're installin to flash 0o
<daftykins> ok i'm doing single partition ext4 /, no swap
<micheal_> Yeah I know. Ideally it should boot, start its processes, and then never write to disk again as long as it stays up.
<daftykins> ignored the message and now i'm installing the base system
<daftykins> that's normal
<micheal_> Yep. That's where it slows down
<daftykins> slow compared to...?
<micheal_> Slow as in I had been sitting there letting it do that for at least 20 minutes and it barely got past perl.
<daftykins> just jumped from 2% to 26% after grabbing some packages
<daftykins> perl-base at 38% just now
<micheal_> Unpacking perl that is
<holstein> USB sticks can be slower, but not that much slower..
<micheal_> Yeah I'm ay 37%, on an install that I started back when I said I did it
<micheal_> I have no idea what's going on with this.
<daftykins> well... i have to say this is no apples to apples comparison
<micheal_> This is a fresh usb stick. Literally jsut removed it from the packaging. Tried other sticks, at least five over all the times I've tried this.
<daftykins> as i'm using an i5 sandybridge laptop with an SSD source and destination
<daftykins> but does the speed of the install really matter?
<holstein> i have had many bad sticks literally out of the packaging.. more than a couple at least
<daiyi> ...
<holstein> micheal_: what is the same? the iso is the same.. have you tested the sums?
<holstein> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<micheal_> The iso is not the same. Let me explain how many times I've done this.
<micheal_> I spent at least six hours trying this with Xubuntu-desktop, with different usb sticks, motherboards, and images.
<micheal_> And xubuntu-server, since that was one of the images I tried.
<holstein> micheal_: no need.. im just explaining, i would try and isolate what is the same, and what is different.. and what the issue is.. i boot usb sticks all the time
<daftykins> micheal_: you should probably be using a non-journalled FS on such a drive
<micheal_> Yes. I picked ext2,
<daftykins> ah good stuff
<daftykins> ok mines finished, configured apt and all, now i'm being asked if i want auto updates
<micheal_> Mine just hit perl-base.
<holstein> i ususally do ext2 as well in that case.. or sd cards..
<daftykins> i'm saying no, now it's grabbing 26 files
<daftykins> now i've got tasksel up, with the menu of software options
<daftykins> i'm not even going to pick one, i'm just going to hit continue
<daftykins> now it's grabbing 107 packages
<micheal_> You don't have to continue installing, I think the point has been made that it's being very slow.
<daftykins> have you done an install to HDD to see it acts fine?
<micheal_> Not with this computer, no. I just pulled the hard drive out of it... don't really want to attach it again.
<micheal_> I don't think this is an I/O problem with the motherboard or something. It does the same thing on other boards.
<daftykins> there we go, mines installed and sat at login
<daftykins> are you using rear panel USB ports?
<micheal_> Yeah
<_44trent> now im just getting an > on the command line
<holstein> _44trent: ok.. whats the question?
<daftykins> _44trent: that's wonderful, but unfortunately i'm unable to mindread as to what you did last.
<daftykins> micheal_: that machine is too old for USB 3 i take it?
<_44trent> so now im just getting a > in the command line
<_44trent> no command is working
<micheal_> No, I just built it. It has plenty of them, but the sticks I have aren't USB 3.
<daftykins> micheal_: ok, just checking you're not using a 3.0 slot with the flash drive
<_44trent> so now what do i do holstein?
<micheal_> daftykins: Oh no I learned my lesson with that. That was painful..
<daftykins> _44trent: and what did you do prior to this... we can't read your mind
<_44trent> I did this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1622905
<_44trent> it shows the echo commands i used to *try* to connect to a connection
<daftykins> _44trent: that's a forum thread with many posts and many commands
<_44trent> i know that
<holstein> _44trent: for you, it will be *much* quicker to just download a lubuntu iso. or xubuntu.. and fresh install that
<_44trent> well then
<_44trent> ok
<daftykins> _44trent: so how do i know which bits you ran and which you didn't?
<holstein> _44trent: plus, neither of us are sure how you broke what, just now
<_44trent> For some reason it seems like i always get a lot of problems when i do this
<holstein> _44trent: just save some time and hassle, and get the iso that matches what you want to be running more closely.. with wifi support
<holstein> _44trent: this? when you do what? put a lot of random commands in? or use the mini iso? or what?
<_44trent> i mean just mean like i get problems usually. last time there was something wrong with my video card driver
<_44trent> oh well
<daftykins> did you say you were limited to CD-Rs?
<daftykins> you don't own a flash drive?
<_44trent> yeah
<_44trent> limited to cd-rs
<daftykins> damn, even our African friends have flash drives
<_44trent> wait i got in trouble for swearing on this channel once
<_44trent> How did you get away with that?
<daftykins> yeah i wouldn't do that if i were you
<_44trent> I know that i got muted for doing it too much when i went nutso
<daftykins> what, point out the commonality of USB media? ho-hum.
<_44trent> Xubuntu is more than 700 megabites btw so lubuntu is my only option
<ifellasleep> evening! (hope I'm on topic!)
<_44trent> dang it
<_44trent> i hope that doesn't get me in trouble.
<Ben64> _44trent: what are you actually trying to accomplish here
<daftykins> ifellasleep: hello again, got a question today?
<_44trent> getting a gui on the mini thing
<_44trent> but i can't get onto a network and i just broke something i think
<Ben64> _44trent: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop or lubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop
<ifellasleep> I have plenty of questions but I havent exhausted my web browser's resources yet
<_44trent> yes but----im not on a connection
<Ben64> _44trent: then hook up ethernet
<daftykins> Ben64: pure CLI mini install with wifi as the only option, user is having issues connecting to wireless following a guide, cabled isn't an option apparently...
<_44trent> that didn't do anything either
<daftykins> what didn't do anything?
<ifellasleep> I would be more than happy to pick someones brain that has extensive knowledge of running world of warcraft on ubuntu 14.04
<daftykins> connecting a network cable?
<_44trent> yeh
<daftykins> _44trent: you said you couldn't do that earlier
<Ben64> _44trent: well thats much more likely to get working than wifi
<holstein> _44trent: connecting wired is "the easy way" still..
<Ben64> ifellasleep: you probably want #winehq
<daftykins> _44trent: is it plugged into a router? run ifconfig -a again, does eth0 have an address? if not, "sudo dhclient eth0"
<_44trent> I found the cord from looking around
<_44trent> there is an extra connection on the router
<_44trent> ok I triedd the modem like a big idiot
<ifellasleep> Ben64: thank you. while we are speaking though, text on xchat(my current irc client) is flickering. it also seems to be fighting my typing cursor, like it is pushing it back as I type.
<_44trent> what the...mei me error again?!
<_44trent> I thought that command blacklisted it
<daftykins> you thought wrong
<_44trent> whoops
<daftykins> _44trent: so you don't appear to have stated whether you've run the above command or not, how'd it go?
<_44trent> It gave me a eth0, lo and wlan0
<ifellasleep> gdm/lightdm doesnt seem to be functioning properly at all on my os
<daftykins> _44trent: did eth0 have an IP address listed?
<daftykins> _44trent: "inet addr:x.x.x.x"
<_44trent> it has a bssid
<daftykins> that would've been beside wlan0, not eth0
<_44trent> Wait i need to plug the laptop into ethernet dont i
<_44trent> I just remembered something that would work better
<holstein> _44trent: thats what i consider being "the easy way"
<_44trent> ok then so how exactly to i blacklist this mei_me error
<holstein> _44trent: plug the unit into wired internet. and download what you like.. or, just get the iso for what you are tring to download now...
<daftykins> you said you'd done that already
<how-art-thou> how do I turn off daemons which start at boot?
<_44trent> I thought i did and thought wrong
<how-art-thou> and get a list of such? like what is whoopsie?
<daftykins> _44trent: so, is the cable in? run "sudo dhclient eth0"
<_44trent> the rmmod command- i thought it blacklisted the thingy
<daftykins> _44trent: we're on a different topic right now, stop going back to the start
<daftykins> FOCUS!
<daftykins> the network cable is plugged in at both ends... we're running "sudo dhclient eth0"
<_44trent> bbut im getting that stupid error again
<daftykins> cycle between ctrl+alt+f2 up to ctrl+alt+f6, does it spam every screen?
<Ben64> the error doesn't prevent you from typing things
<ifellasleep> for real, daftykins, regardless of how knowledgeable you may be...is the epitome of why the technical world doesnt function with the real worth.
<ifellasleep> world*
<_44trent> it spams every screen
<ifellasleep> google > than this room.
<holstein> _44trent: its just a message..
<daftykins> ifellasleep: you're 100% correct, PM'ing me without asking was totally not the reason i stopped replying.
<_44trent> ok fine
<daftykins> _44trent: you could repeat the rmmod command.
<_44trent> well ok I need to plug the laptop back into the ethernet
<daftykins> to my fellow helpers, please think twice about assisting ifellasleep in future, much trolling is to be received.
<_44trent> It takes a minute im a paraplegic so stuff can take a little longer
<_44trent> mostly because i can't walk back and forth between computers every 5 seconds
<holstein> _44trent: take your time.. just let us know when you are connected..
<_44trent> ok
<daftykins> _44trent: oh and you can just hit cursor up repeatedly to run previous commands, to save time
<daftykins> no need to fully re-type each time
<holstein> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
 * daftykins wonders what relevance that had
<_44trent> ok im plugged in
<Akiba_> anyone ready to program a desktop environment?
<holstein> i thought we were just handing out handy time saving tips..
<joelwhitehouse> Is xinerama supposed to work in trusty?
<daftykins> mine was appropriate for the task at hand ;)
<holstein> !cookie | daftykins
<ubottu> daftykins: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<daftykins> d'aww
<daftykins> holstein: let's run away together.
<holstein> ;)
<how-art-thou> how do I stop apache from starting on bootup?
<_44trent> ok for some odd reason now its telling me i have the wrong password even though i dont
<how-art-thou> in the ubuntu 14
<daftykins> _44trent: caps lock on?
<holstein> how-art-thou: you can just remove it..
<_44trent> its just a number though
<_44trent> i know i know bad security hygience
<_44trent> ah found the problem nvm
<daftykins> how-art-thou: try "sudo update-rc.d apache2 disable"
<_44trent> when i put in dhclient eth0 it says file already downloaded
<_44trent> should it work then
<Akiba_> hey guys
<daftykins> are you sure those are the words it used?
<Akiba_> anyone help me with my ideas?
<_44trent> ohno my laptop died in the middle of sudo apt-get update
<_44trent> I forgot the charger -__-
<_44trent> That won't do anything bad right?
<daftykins> _44trent: that won't matter.
<_44trent> brb have to use the bathroom
<chrstphrchvz> _44trent, if it's just "apt-get update" you'll be ok, run "sudo apt-get update" again
<sydney> ok,i have a question.I just upgraded to ubuntu 14.04,and when i resume from standby my wifi is slow to connect,then slow to use.Also the light on my wifi card doesn't light up.If i just reboot,it is very fast,and the light shows.
<ecdhe> Anyone had any problems with nvidia-settings on trusty?
<daftykins> ecdhe: you might need to be more specific
<chrstphrchvz> _44trent, if it was "sudo apt-get upgrade" then you may need to run "sudo apt-get -f install" first…I think…
<daftykins> chrstphrchvz: we were told what was run
<ecdhe> daftykins, I save a resolution to /etc/X11/xorg.conf and the resolution gets applied immediate, but it won't take after a reboot.
<ecdhe> If I select xinerama, I can't get past the login screen at all until I delete /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ecdhe> It's like /etc/X11/xorg.conf gets ignored almost totally--but if xinerama is enable X breaks.
<ecdhe> The log files are cryptic, haven't seen anything useful there.
<ecdhe> So I wondered if someone else has had trouble.
<chrstphrchvz> daftykins, just in case "update" got confused with "upgrade"
<daftykins> ecdhe: people don't really use xorg.conf anymore, i was under the impression multi-display was auto
<ecdhe> What tool would I use to configure it, daftykins?
<ecdhe> Is nvidia-settings out?
<daftykins> no, if you installed nvidia proprietary and it's loaded and in use, that's fine
<sydney> AFK
<AcidRain> hi, i have 3 additional disks in my linux install all ext3 partitions, they are all showing that they are NOT clean,
<AcidRain> how do i fix this
<daftykins> a good fsck i'd say
<AcidRain> without destroying the data
<daftykins> AcidRain: as long as they're unmounted, it should be fine, but you've got backups of course.
<AcidRain> these are my backup drives
<chrstphrchvz> sydney, do you know what you wifi hardware/chipset is? you may want to check out https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1310595
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1310595 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "network-manager and wifi not working after resume from suspend" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<daftykins> AcidRain: umm... image them to other storage prior to trying? your call.
<AcidRain> i have a drive with useless data i will test it on
<chrstphrchvz> Is anybody here experienced with btrfs, specifically "btrfs device delete"? (nobody home on #btrfs today)
<chrstphrchvz> AcidRain: I think using fsck with the -v and -n options will let you see if it would complete but without touching the disks (you would need to run it again without -n to actually repair anything). See http://linux.die.net/man/8/fsck.ext3
<AcidRain> thanks
<ecdhe> daftykins, my ubuntu graphics on the new-voh drivers are terrible!
<ecdhe> My graphics card is rendering a buffer at low res and scaling it up to the native resolution of the displays.
<chrstphrchvz> AcidRain: if those drives aren't external you may want to check their SMART status with smartctl -a, and run -t long to make sure the disks are OK
<ecdhe> I can't rotate my rotated monitor.
<ecdhe> I can't make use of all three graphics cards.
<AcidRain> the disks have a few bad sectors but nothign terrible, i already checked the smart
<lotuspsychje> !btrfs | chrstphrchvz maybe here
<ubottu> chrstphrchvz maybe here: Btrfs is a new filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is currently marked as experimental, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<AcidRain> the check disk tool in the disk utility said they were dirty
<chrstphrchvz> Ok, according to https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Using_Btrfs_with_Multiple_Devices#Removing_devices it would move off any data to other devices first, but when I tried it failed at an I/O error. Just got unlucky, I guess.
<chrstphrchvz> Sort of like "pvmove" for LVM. Thanks though, lotuspsychje.
<lotuspsychje> !yay | chrstphrchvz
<ubottu> chrstphrchvz: Glad you made it! :-)
<chrstphrchvz> Yup, how ironic
<lotuspsychje> chrstphrchvz: what you use btfrs for exactly, what purpose?
<ecdhe> Why does the "additional drivers" window take 2 minutes to figure out what driver is installed?
<chrstphrchvz> ecdhe: see response here (?) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/1229868
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1229868 in jockey (Ubuntu) "jockey-text really slow to list drivers" [Undecided,New]
<chrstphrchvz> lotuspsychje, mainly for experiment at this point, nothing production
<daftykins> chrstphrchvz: my brain melted when i tried to read about btrfs
<ecdhe> I've donated to canonical before during the download-an-iso process.  I was happy with ubuntu at the time but this graphics issues is terrible.
<chrstphrchvz> lotuspsychje, particular example where I had a btrfs filesystem on one device, I added another device using "btrfs device add," then tried to remove first device using "btrfs device delete"
<chrstphrchvz> ecdhe: what graphics card do you have?
<ecdhe> I've got hundreds of dollars of hardware that I can barely use because of the driver situation.
<ecdhe> chrstphrchvz, I've got 3x nvidia 9500-GT
<ecdhe> Also, 2X nvidia quadro 48
<ecdhe> ubuntu lucid handled the two quadro 480s andone 9500GT for a triple monitor situation.
<lotuspsychje> ecdhe: lucid server?
<ecdhe> And I think precise-desktop did as well.  But trusty doesn't.
<ecdhe> lotuspsychje, no lucid-desktop.
<lotuspsychje> ecdhe: lucid desktop is eol no?
<ecdhe> I've had 2x 30" monitors at 2560x1600 since lucid.
<chrstphrchvz> !topic | ecdhe
<ubottu> ecdhe: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<lotuspsychje> !10.04 | ecdhe
<ubottu> ecdhe: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<ecdhe> Hey, I'm not running lucid!  I'm just saying that things that used to work in  lucid are broken in trusty.
<daftykins> you might want to go back to 12.04
<daftykins> those generations of card are pretty old
<ecdhe> daftykins, does the linux kernel drop support for old hardware as it ages?
<daftykins> Linux doesn't, proprietary graphics drivers do
<ecdhe> daftykins, nvidia 173 is still available in trusty, just as it was in luc1d/precise.
<ecdhe> One major issue I've got is that EDID information isn't detected on the third GPU.
<ecdhe> I have swapped in different hardware, which is all working, but as soon as I add a third graphics card, trusty won't talk to it.
<daftykins> what connection type does it use?
<lotuspsychje> ecdhe: did you clean install or upgrade?
<chrstphrchvz> daftykins, are older graphics driver versions still listed in jockey (additional hardware) like in this example http://www.binarytides.com/install-nvidia-drivers-ubuntu-14-04/ ?
<ecdhe> PCIe gen2 with 16 lanes
<daftykins> chrstphrchvz: no idea.
<ecdhe> lotuspsychje, clean install.
<mhabibi> How can i download a apt-get package source code and install on another system(without internet)?
<lotuspsychje> ecdhe: with 3rd party drivers and updates during setup?
<ecdhe> lotuspsychje, yes.
<ecdhe> lotuspsychje, would that be an issue?
<lotuspsychje> ecdhe: if you enabled, you should be good, what drivers ubuntu installed by default?
<daftykins> mhabibi: you don't need source code to install a package offline, just take the .deb's from /var/cache/apt/archives/
<ecdhe> ubuntu didn't install my graphics drivers by default--it wants to use the neavou drivers.
<ecdhe> I have to go to the "additional drivers" dialog to enable nvidia's driver.
<daftykins> yes nouveau is default
<daftykins> as it's open source
<lotuspsychje> ecdhe: and your graphics arent good on nouveau?
<ecdhe> lotuspsychje, it takes nearly a quarter second for a keystroke to update on the screen.
<chrstphrchvz> daftykins, ecdhe: there is also the pap:xorg-edgers that may fix stuff (it has for me) but is also likely to make things worse…
<ecdhe> I've had spelling errors with you in this very conversation because I couldn't actually see what I had typed until after I sent it.
<rexchou2012> Hello, please I ubuntu lamp environment mysql collapsed is what's wrong
<rexchou2012> Hello, please I ubuntu lamp environment mysql collapsed is what's wrong
<chrstphrchvz> *ppa
<lotuspsychje> ecdhe: can you pastebin us lshw -C video to have a peek of your situation?
<ecdhe> with nouveau, libre office was almost unusable.
<ecdhe> lotuspsychje, will do.
<lotuspsychje> ecdhe: i had few boxes with older grafix cards, that doesnt like 14.04
<daftykins> chrstphrchvz: perhaps that's more appropriate to tell the person asking help than me :)
<ecdhe> http://pastebin.com/nMnp4x2N
<chrstphrchvz> ecdhe: have you asked anyone over on #xorg?
<chrstphrchvz> or #nvidia?
<cfhowlett> rexchou2012 "collapsed" tells us nothing.  error messages and screen prints would help
<ecdhe> chrstphrchvz, I haven't--- I figured since my setup *used* to work on ubuntu, that ubuntu was the reason for the change.
<ecdhe> lotuspsychje, see my pastebin above.  I trimmed my situation down to 2 9500GTs since I couldn't get the third one to do anything anyway.
<daftykins> ecdhe: i would compare /var/log/Xorg.0.log when working and when not
<ecdhe> daftykins, will do.  This may take a while!
<chrstphrchvz> ecdhe: I'm inclined to think that components such as graphics drivers are updated specifically between Ubuntu releases just as you do, but Ubuntu is not entirely responsible for changes in functionality (free desktop for nouveau, Nvidia for proprietary).
<chrstphrchvz> *freedesktop.org
<ExtremeDevilz> hello guys Im wondering if is there anyway I can download a widget where I can get my system tempurate,speed,hard disk speed, gfx card tempurate etc
<lotuspsychje> ExtremeDevilz: there are some nice indicators around
<ecdhe> chrstphrchvz, I appreciate the culpability pointer.
<cfhowlett> ExtremeDevilz yes you can download
<lotuspsychje> ExtremeDevilz: apt-cache search indicator
<ExtremeDevilz> any idea
<Akiba_> anything better than synapse indicator + recoll?
<ExtremeDevilz> Im new to Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !info indicator-multiload | ExtremeDevilz i like this one
<ubottu> ExtremeDevilz i like this one: indicator-multiload (source: indicator-multiload): Graphical system load indicator for CPU, ram, etc.. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 179 kB, installed size 1398 kB
<ExtremeDevilz> uh where do I get it?
<chrstphrchvz> ExtremeDevilz, this is old but might be worth checking out: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/5-system-monitoring-tools-for-ubuntu
<ExtremeDevilz> Im new to Ubuntu
<ExtremeDevilz> really like it, It seem faster then windows <3
<lotuspsychje> ExtremeDevilz: open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install indicator-multiload
<ExtremeDevilz> Conky Seem nice
<lotuspsychje> !info conky | ExtremeDevilz same way sudo apt-get install conky
<ubottu> ExtremeDevilz same way sudo apt-get install conky: conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.0-4 (trusty), package size 3 kB, installed size 42 kB
<Akiba_> can someone help me with my ideas
<cfhowlett> Akiba_ ideas?  no.  ubuntu technical support?  sure.
<ExtremeDevilz> lotuspsychje, I cant find it
<ExtremeDevilz> conky
<lotuspsychje> ExtremeDevilz: did you read what i just typed above
<ExtremeDevilz> I did install
<ExtremeDevilz> sudo apt-get install conky
<lotuspsychje> ExtremeDevilz: reboot or logout/login to start
<ecdhe> lotuspsychje, what video cards would you recommend that work well with trusty?
<lotuspsychje> ecdhe: well of all the boxes i installed trusty on, most work nicely...
<ecdhe> lotuspsychje, any multimonitor setups?
<lotuspsychje> ecdhe: some older cards failed to boot unity, and i needed lubuntu on them
<ExtremeDevilz> it isnt here at all
<daftykins> i think it's your 3+ screen situation that's more the problematic one, ecdhe
<daftykins> i've heard a lot about those that go beyond 2 screens having issues
<TJ-> ecdhe: I run 6 monitors on Trusty with KDE, using 3 Nvidia GPUs
<ecdhe> TJ-, are they all an identical geometry?
<lotuspsychje> ExtremeDevilz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpConky
<TJ-> ecdhe: Mostly they're 1920x1200, but a couple are 1920x1080, and I've had some older 1280x1024 hooked up too
<ecdhe> TJ-, one thing I've noticed is that the login screen will see my xorg.conf file perfectly--all of my monitors are placed correctly and at the right resolutions...  but when I try to login, the desktop hangs.
<ecdhe> I've wondered if switching from gnome/unity would help my situation.
<daftykins> ah, maybe that's more a session issue
<daftykins> yeah try xubuntu maybe
<TJ-> ecdhe: Using Unity or KDE? I switched away from Unity 2 release ago because it was horrendous for multi-monitor configs
<TJ-> ecdhe: I've not re-tested Trusty-Unity since then though
<ecdhe> TJ-, unity is what crashes on me...  I might try KDE.
<Omnipotent> Anyone here is user of squid?
<michaelmn> Could you please tell me if my messsages are visible?
<TJ-> ecdhe: I find KDE very stable and usuable; there's a bug when you're running multiple X-screens with the greeter and lock-screens - I posted a proposed fix some time ago - but it was NACKed and there's not been a developer-written fix for that, so far
<cfhowlett> michaelmn we see you
<michaelmn> cfhowlett: thank you
<lotuspsychje> !squid | Omnipotent
<ubottu> Omnipotent: squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<ecdhe> TJ-, bug as in it hangs? Or is easy to circumvent?
<Omnipotent> lotuspsychje, actually I have a particular question, I am running Ubuntu on VPS and there is no way (as far as I know) I can add another interface... eth1 etc... so How do I do the transparent proxy thing?
<chrstphrchvz> Omnipotent: not recently. What about it?
<TJ-> ecdhe: It's relatively minor though... the greeters/lock-screens for each X screen are all drawn on screen 0 ... so applications remain visible when the screen is locked
<Omnipotent> chrstphrchvz, that
<chrstphrchvz> sorry
<TJ-> ecdhe: I plan on proposing a different fix at some point when I can be bothered to dig into the code again :)
<Omnipotent> chrstphrchvz, And another question would be, I have been assigned public ip statically directly by the provider, how can I create a second interface and put it in a lan?
<Omnipotent> chrstphrchvz, for?
<TJ-> Omnipotent: If it is IPv4, you can add an alias interface, assuming additional IP addresses
<Omnipotent> TJ-, It is IPv4 ... but the eth0 has a public ip... and I just have single ip from VPS provider...
<Omnipotent> I somehow did it with vmnet with last provider, I just don't recall how.
<daftykins> vmnet... those are vmware interfaces
<chrstphrchvz> Omnipotent, for not paying attention. I never managed squid "hands-on" if you will (without gui). I had used something called untangle; zentyal would provide similar functionality…
<TJ-> Omnipotent: Well, you don't need an additional IP address to do transparent proxying; I have squid on 3128, which is redirected to via a netfilters rule
<Omnipotent> TJ-, Well, all the solutions I read on various websites... tell me to add an eth1 and get both of them in lan, because eth0 has local ip in range 192.168.1.100 or something and you give 1.101 to eth1
<Omnipotent> then when they are in lan, you redirect the requests using iptables
<chrstphrchvz> Omnipotent, I think one way is by somehow bridging the additional interface (if you want the two to basically be on a switch with each other/not separate LANs). Would not be able to tell you how.
<Omnipotent> But in my case, eth0 is configured by the provider with the static public ip of mine, and if I change it, I will probably be screwed.
<chrstphrchvz> Omnipotent, There's a #squid channel you might want to check out (I think you have quite an interesting question actually)
<Omnipotent> Its dead.
<TJ-> Omnipotent: Forget about additional interfaces. What you need is simply to have an iptables rule that intercepts packets being added to the netfilters queues/tables and redirect them to localhost:3128 (or where-ever squid is listening)
<TJ-> Omnipotent: As you seem to want to be proxying on the same host as the connections are initiated from, you'll need to add rules to the OUTPUT table, and use the (process) owner module so as not to redirect traffic that squid itself sends out, plus possibly a rule to not redirect anything destined for localhost.
<Omnipotent> TJ-, I don't quite follow your first statement yet, My squid is listening on 8888 and has basic ncsa auth
<Omnipotent> Do you mean to say, I should redirect request at some OTHER port for eg. 5555 to 8888 ? and then instruct my browser to send requests at 5555 instead of 8888 ?
<Omnipotent> so any requests reaching 5555 will be redirected to 8888 by iptables and then proxy which is running on 8888 will do its work?
<backbox> Ping !
<Omnipotent> backbox, Pong?
<TJ-> Omnipotent: Assuming you've configured squid to do "transparent", then you'd want netfilters OUTPUT table rules firstly to intercept all outgoing port 80 connections to squid: "iptables -t nat -A OUTPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 8888". At that point squid itself would get into an endless loop though since its own outgoing packets would be redirected back to itself, so then you have to ignore packets from squid itself, using the 'owner' module.
<backbox> i'm a newbie
<backbox> give me tutorial in indonesian language :D
<cfhowlett> !indonesian | backbox and you're welcome
<ubottu> backbox and you're welcome: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<backbox> okey thank u
<backbox> Terima kasih
<Omnipotent> TJ-, I am sorry, but I do not understand the job of port 80 here
<Omnipotent> could you elaborate a bit?
<TJ-> Omnipotent: You'd want the squid-specific rule above (have precedence); something like: "iptables -t nat -A OUTPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -m owner --uid-owner squid -j ACCEPT " (assuming "squid" is the process owner of squid-cache - change that as necessary)
<TJ-> Omnipotent: You said you want a transparent proxy, yes?
<Omnipotent> TJ-, yes
<Omnipotent> TJ-, as far as I can understand, My Browser is currently sending requests to port 8888 of remote VPS where the squid is listening on 8888
<TJ-> Omnipotent: So that infers that outgoing HTTP traffic is destined for port 80 of the external web-server
<Omnipotent> Ah
<backbox> Follow me @labibnayu for give me next tutor haks
<TJ-> Omnipotent: From your statement I don't think you want a transparent proxy, sounds like you are just trying to use a Virtual Machine as a regular HTTP proxy
<cfhowlett> backbox if you have an ubuntu support question ask.  no spamming this channel
<Omnipotent> TJ-, right now I am, yes, But I want it as transperent.
<TJ-> Omnipotent: What do you mean by 'transparent' ?
<Omnipotent> TJ- http://ifconfig.me/  should not show X-Forwarded-For <my real ip>
<TJ-> Omnipotent: That isn't transparent proxying
<Omnipotent> Eh?
<Omnipotent> Transparent proxying means the receiver of the request should not see that we are  connected through a proxy
<Omnipotent> If its not transparent proxying... what do you call it?
<backbox> do ngomong opo
<TJ-> Omnipotent: Not exactly; transparent proxying is a particular scenario whereby the *client* cannot tell they are using a proxy server
<Omnipotent> Oh.
<TJ-> Omnipotent: but for your purposes, see http://www.squid-cache.org/Doc/config/forwarded_for/
<cfhowlett> backbox english only in this channel.
<Omnipotent> TJ- I am sorry for troubling you for this long with wrong word then
<Omnipotent> really sorry.
<backbox> cfhowlett, just english?
<TJ-> Omnipotent: In particular, this bit: "If set to "delete", Squid will delete the entire X-Forwarded-For header."
<Xombie-Boss> //join #debian
<Omnipotent> Gotcha
<cfhowlett> backbox yep.
<Xombie-Boss> sorry
<Xombie-Boss> didnt mean to do that
<TJ-> Omnipotent: No need to apologise, this is how we all learn :)
<Vivekananda> wonder what is wrong with my lenovo . I know this is not a laptop hardware channel can someone direct me to one ?
<cfhowlett> !english | backbox
<ubottu> backbox: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<backbox> cfhowlett, where do u from?
<Omnipotent> I had an idea that, "Transparent" is... transparent because the destination doesn't know we are we :D
<Omnipotent> Its TRANSPARENT :P
<cfhowlett> backbox ask your #UBUNTU support questions
<cfhowlett> Vivekananda lenovo has a support forum IIRC
<backbox> microssh is?
<Vivekananda> was hoping to chat with someone here cfhowlett
<Omnipotent> cfhowlett, For a second there I was wondering "what the hell is Vivekananda lenovo"
<TJ-> Omnipotent: I agree, the description is all context-sensitive ... you've just learned the system-administrators context :)
<Omnipotent> did Chinese merge with Indians to create a company joint venture or something >_>
<cfhowlett> Vivekananda #laptop
<Omnipotent> TJ-, Aye :D
<Vivekananda> cfhowlett: lemme try that
<Omnipotent> TJ-, Well, For the transparent we were talking earlier, the "real" one... where client does not know they are connected to proxy... well, it must be usually done on local scale, right?
<Omnipotent> I mean, all your web requests going through central machine in LAN to filter them etc?
<Vivekananda> cfhowlett: there  is no such channel. anyways , dont wish to bug ppl with off topic
<cfhowlett> Vivekananda use #ubuntu-offtopic
<daftykins> Vivekananda: what's going on exactly?
<Vivekananda> daftykins: plz come to #ubuntu-offtopic
<daftykins> that's one place i don't go, sadly
<backbox> adakah orang indonesia?
<TJ-> Omnipotent: Yes, at the router. But it can also be done for all local processes too, which is what I *thought* you wanted - have the proxy act for all processes on the VPS that tried to make external connections to port 80 ... often useful to monitor/control potentially malicious software, or for honeypots, etc.
<Omnipotent> TJ-, ah actually, that could be useful.
<Omnipotent> now that you mention it..
<Omnipotent> But I could also monitor port 80 connections using iftop or something like that
<ravi_> or wireshark
<Omnipotent> If I have GUI.. sure
<TJ-> Omnipotent: That's hardly practical though, you have to watch it every millisecond and you only see connections once they have started. The purpose of putting a proxy in the loop is it can allow/deny based on both the source process and the destination, and use quite complex rules to decide what to do
<Omnipotent> Gotcha
<hdtune2k> hi
<daftykins> greetings
<hdtune2k> greeting
<SierraAR> Running Ubuntu 12.04.4 64-bit, everytime I log in I see this error pop up, but it seems to be having no issues with displaying at my chosen resolution of 1600x900: https://www.dropbox.com/s/l55u5ru42sfo85m/Ubuntu%20Desktop-2014-06-20-23-24-26.png
<hdt2k> greetingx
<hdt2k> why the /etc/init.d can not write?
<hdt2k> the / is rw
<Ben64> hdt2k: explain more what you're talking about
<hdt2k> i want to add some files to /etc/init.d but is seems can not be written files
<hdt2k> im poor in linux please help me
<Ben64> hdt2k: well you need root permissions to write to there
<hdt2k> yes im root
<hdt2k> im trying again
<_C3r34l_K1ll3r> Dont worry,no body was born with linux knowledge :-)
<hdt2k> haha thx
<hdt2k> i did it , i successfully copied a file to init.d as root access
<hdt2k> thanku
<hunt_> is it possible to exhaust all the uuids in uuidgen?
<hunt_> and what happens when you do
<somsip> hunt_: theoretically; they collide
<hunt_> if i wrote a script that generated all the uuids, that wouldnt presumably take too long, wouldit?
<somsip> hunt_: if you have the math to figure out how many you need to generate, you already know the answer to that
<hunt_> 3^34 uuids, beacuse each uuid is a 128 bit value
<hunt_> e*
<hunt_> e^34
<hunt_> er 38
<hunt_> so what makes uuids reliable if they can be exhausted so quickly
<hunt_> theyre supposed to be unique accross time and space
<somsip> hunt_: your understanding is wrong http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universally_unique_identifier
<hunt_> so then its just a 128 bit random number?
<somsip> hunt_: the link says it all, and this is off topic so end of thread for me
<hunt_> somsip: the whole conversation is off topic?
<somsip> !topic | hunt_
<ubottu> hunt_: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<hunt_> somsip: i was just wo ndering if you meant the new question or the conversation in the first place
<somsip> hunt_: actually, that wasn't very helpful. This is the ubuntu support channel. uuids are a general subject and are nothing to do with ubuntu support. Hence, offtopic
<e^0> is it possible that if a user don't have sudo access but still he can install the software ?
<daftykins> e^0: they could download and run programs in their /home maybe
<e^0> daftykins: from ubuntu software center or through cli ?
<daftykins> well, not really either
<Fyodorovna> e^0, There are apps not in the repos that can be run in home, no root access is all and not needed.
<e^0> Fyodorovna: for example a persone needs to install conky but he doesn't have sudo rights than ?
<Fyodorovna> e^0, Not sure on conky you would have to investigate, for example you can download firefox and run it in home, there are lots really.
<e^0> Fyodorovna: ok getting your point
<Fyodorovna> conky is just a script, probably so
<TJ-> e^0: If you're able to download the packages (.deb files) and their dependencies, you can extract their files manually and run them from the user home directory, but some may need other configuration or resources to be in read-only (system) locations.
<skulltower> I created a .desktop file with terminal=true, but it opens my application in the wrong terminal. How can i change the default terminal?
<Georg> hi guys. I try to install crosslinux on Ubuntu 12.04 64bit but I have problems to with make. make tries to install fakeroot even if it is already installed from the packages. anyhow, I have some problems with in some header files. I guess some libraries are missing but I don't know which ones. in libfakeroot.c (included in tha crosslinux package) I get the message "wrapped.h:126:27: error: unknown type name 'cap_user_header_t'". I googled already, but I cann
<Georg> ot solve my problem. Could anybody help me please?
<Georg> here is the complete fakeroot-make.log-file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7678614/
<raj25> Could somebody help me with the correct order of execution of bash config files?
<aleksandr> hello
<raj25> Hey
<aleksandr> how are you? where are you from?
<raj25> Having problems with bash config and env variables
<Fyodorovna> aleksandr, That is way off topic and a personal question, this is support.
<aleksandr> oh, sorry))))
<aleksandr> You mean, its support Ubuntu for any question?
<raj25> Anyone read my que?
<helmut_> hi
<Fyodorovna> !topic | aleksandr
<ubottu> aleksandr: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
 * raj25 waiting for an answer
<TexasRitter> A beautiful good morning. When I click a file, I can not choose whether it should be started as a program. In the options is "run as application" set.
<TexasRitter> Guten Morgen. Wenn ich eine Datei anklicke kommt nicht die Nachfrage ob es als Programm geöffnet werden soll, obwohl es eingestellt ist. Es öffnet sich sofort im Texteditor. Habe das bei allen Dateien. Woran kann das liegen?
<daftykins> TexasRitter: it's an english only channel in here, there's #ubuntu-de though.
<TexasRitter> Ah okay, nice. Thank you sir.
<daftykins> *tips hat*
<JohnQ> Anyone know a way to test if DRI (direct rendering) is working?    It's not working for me in MythTV, but Im not sure how to test it out more generally.  glxinfo says "direct rendering: Yes", but Im not sure how authoritative that it.
<JohnQ> *is
<JohnQ> raj: What do you mean by "correct order of execution of bash config files"? I'm not sure what you're asking.... but I can probably help if you explain the problem.
<daftykins> JohnQ: that should be enough, also /var/log/Xorg.0.log would probably mention DRI once or twice
<JohnQ> indeed.  Lots of "DRI2" and "DRI3" etc... in the logs. None of it looks like errors to mu untrained eye.  Hmm
<Georg> hi guys. I try to install crosslinux on Ubuntu 12.04 64bit but I have problems to with make. make tries to install fakeroot even if it is already installed from the packages. anyhow, I have some problems with in some header files. I guess some libraries are missing but I don't know which ones. in libfakeroot.c (included in tha crosslinux package) I get the message "wrapped.h:126:27: error: unknown type name 'cap_user_header_t'". I googled already, but I cann
<Georg> ot solve my problem. Could anybody help me please?
<Georg> here is the complete fakeroot-make.log-file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7678614/
<JohnQ> Are there any /dev/ files that are assiciated with DRI?  Maybe it's a permissions issue or something.
<TJ-> JohnQ: Is this for the frontend or backend?
<Georg> Is anybody here who can help me to solve the make-Problem with the (maybe) missing libraries?
<Kamuela> Started randomly having problems with Chrome and user profiles
<JohnQ> TJ-: frontend
<TJ-> Georg: Looks like you're missing some -dev header packages and/or libraries that the package depends on. Check the output of the "./configure" script, if the package has one
<TJ-> JohnQ: What graphics card make/model, which Ubuntu release?
<JohnQ> 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation C51PV [GeForce 6150] [10de:0240] (rev a2)
<JohnQ> Linux spyro 3.13.0-29-generic #53-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jun 4 21:00:20 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Georg> TJ-: Thx, I'll have a look
<JohnQ> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<Georg> TJ-: here is the output of configure: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7678779/
<Georg> TJ-: do you think I should try to install all things which are marked as "...no"?
<Guido1> hello, I want to install tight vnc. I downloaded it from the tight vnc page, but don't know how to install it
<Georg> it confuses me....
<Guido1> how can i install it?
<Kamuela> OK, completely deleted the chromium and google-chrome folders in ~/.config and reset everything manually. works fine now. thankfully
<user123321> can enabling hardware virtualization and running multile VM's of Ubuntu/Ubuntu flavors in an Ubuntu/Ubuntu flavor OS could access my Windows OS which has been installed as a dual boot OS? I think I've heard something about hardware virtualization could grant privilege level beyond the OS?
<user123321> Could it damage my Windows OS?
<JohnQ> Interesting... it seems that /dev/dri/card0 is missing..
<Divya_karwal> hello
<scienceguy> Hello, could somebody help me with something very simple?
<Divya_karwal> @scienceguy: what is ur problem???
<scienceguy> Divya_karwal: I installed a package, but I don't know how to open the gui for it: https://wiki.fysik.dtu.dk/ase/overview.html
<Divya_karwal> @scienceguy: what type of package , can give elaborate it???
<scienceguy> Divya_karwal: It's a program to run quantum mechanical calculations.... I ran the "test" calculations and they ran OK, which means it is installed. But I don't know how to access the GUI.
<TJ-> scienceguy: see https://wiki.fysik.dtu.dk/ase/ase/gui/basics.html
<scienceguy> TJ-: I am seriously lost
<Ben64> scienceguy: you'll have to look through the documentation for the program
<scienceguy> I have an idea...
<Divya_karwal> @science guy: go to  dash and search for it..
<geirha> scienceguy: I take it you didn't install it via the software center / apt-get  then?
<scienceguy> OK. I ran the "test" files again and it opened the window that is the GUI. How do I make a link to it from the desktop?
<Divya_karwal> how to install  android 4.4 kitkat in nokia c1-01
<Divya_karwal> ??
<scienceguy> geirha: It's open right now, but I don't know how to access it when it is not open
<geirha> scienceguy: that depends on the answer of my question
<scienceguy> geirha: I used apt-get for a couple of things
<antonio_> Can't get a wired connection with my laptop
<antonio_> Not sure what to do...I used to be able to get a wired connection...
<scienceguy> sudo apt-get install python-ase
<scienceguy> I think that was it
<d-m-d> hola alguien que me ayude y hable español por favor
<histo> !es | d-m-d
<ubottu> d-m-d: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<geirha> scienceguy: In that case, here's the files it installs: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/all/python-ase/filelist
<geirha> scienceguy: there's no .desktop-files installed, which means there's no "icon to click". Are you sure it has a gui?
<TJ-> geirha: Yes it does (ase-gui) - Fedora added a .desktop for it but I can't locate its test right now
<scienceguy> geirha: I have the gui open right now, but I don't know how to access it normally. The test calculations opened it
<hipitihop> I'd like to add an application to "open with" menu, it' snot installed, just in a subfolder in my homdrive, it happens to be sublime editor, can someone point me at good dock to do so, I'm on 12.04
<Guido1> hello, I want to install tight vnc. I downloaded it from the tight vnc page, but don't know how to install it. How can I install it?
<antonio_> Can't get a wired connection with my laptop...Not sure what to do...I used to be able to get a wired connection...
<hipitihop> Guido, is it a deb package you downloaded ?
<trijntje> hipitihop: alacarte
<scienceguy> Also, thanks everyone that is helping... this is how science gets done!
<meek_geek> can we completely wipe mac os from a mbp mid 2011 and install ubuntu ?
<geirha> scienceguy: maybe the gui was installed by a separate package?
<hipitihop> Guido1, is it a deb package you downloaded ?
<scienceguy> geirha: I don't know
<Guido1> hipitihop: tar.bz2
<d-m-d> good English need help try esque not much about linux just decided to change windows to linux my question is how can I format my usb please
<TJ-> scienceguy: The issue is the package is pure Python, and cross-platform. It doesn't contain a FreeDesktop .desktop specification file (which tells desktop managers how to start the application). Fedora apparently add one to their packaging of the application, but Debian/Ubuntu don't. You can create one manually.
<Georg> d-m-d: I would suggest the program "gparted"
<antonio_> anyone????
<scienceguy> TJ-: How can I create one?
<antonio_> Can't get a wired connection with my laptop...Not sure what to do...I used to be able to get a wired connection...
<faheyn> anyone ever see where xscreensaver crashes after hitting the enter key 3 times..
<Guest67679> Bom dia
<hipitihop> trijntje, thanks just installe dit and looking, still trying to find "open with" menu but I'm sure it's there somewhere
<d-m-d> ok thank you very much
<Georg> you're welcome
<Guido1> hipitihop: i could also download Tar+Gzip - http://www.tightvnc.com/download-old.php
<hipitihop> Guido1, does this help ?  not sure what version you are on http://www.hiddentao.com/archives/2013/09/17/setting-up-tightvnc-on-ubuntu-12-04/
<TJ-> scienceguy: bear with me, I'm working on one
<scienceguy> TJ-: Thank you so much!
<Paul_-> hi folks, I need a version of objcopy that can do efi, apparently 14.04 cannot, I want to know how to go about this please
<meek_geek> is anyone using ubuntu on mbp ? is it possible to wipeout mac os and use ubuntu fully ?
<Guido1> hipitihop: i will try
<hipitihop> Guido1, you usually try and use software centre, synaptic or apt-get and use proper packages, sometimes you need to add a PPA
<hipitihop> Guido1, one good reason for using those is that the package system then knows about your app and can update when needed etc
<Guido1> hipitihop: yes, I'm used to softawre center and apt-get (if I know the name)
<Guido1> hipitihop: but I don't only want the server. I also want the vewer. do you know how i have to modefy the commants?
<antonio_> Can't get a wired connection with my laptop...Not sure what to do...I used to be able to get a wired connection...
<Akiba_> hey guys
<Akiba_> is there a way of me installing certain apps before the ubuntu installer starts?
<Paul_-> Akiba, UEFI
<hipitihop> Guido1, I don't specifically, but looks like xtightvncviewer looks the go ? form herE: http://marc-abramowitz.com/archives/2006/02/17/tightvnc-on-ubuntu/
<antonio_> I have no wired connection (eth0/1/etc) available...what can I do?
<hipitihop> Guido1, good luck, have to run
<Paul_-> hi folks, I need a version of objcopy that can do efi, apparently 14.04 cannot, I want to know how to go about this please
<Guido1> hipitihop: thanks
<Akiba_> how do you install packages into debian, before you start the debian installer
<Akiba_> i want to install cairo-dock and gobohide into ubuntu before running the installer
<Akiba_> and i meant ubuntu not debian
<antonio_> I have no wired connection (eth0/1/etc) available...what can I do?
<tomreyn> you can use a wireless connection, tether, or none.
<tomreyn> (i may lack context since i just joined)
<scienceguy> antonio_: Have you tested the ethernet cable?
<antonio_> yes...
<antonio_> I've tried two different cables...
<scienceguy> Does the wall outlet have an internet connection?
<antonio_> scienceguy: yes...going from the modem...
<tomreyn> what are you connecting to what? do the lights next to the endpoints of your connection (the NICs on both ends) light up?
<antonio_> scienceguy: when I do ifconfig its not showing any kind of ethernet devices
<scienceguy> :/
<JohnQ> try:   ifconfig -a
<antonio_> nothing
<tomreyn> lspci -knnv | grep Eth
<antonio_> When I do sudo ifconfig eth0 up I get   "eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device"
<tomreyn> sounds like you may be lacking some drivers
<scienceguy> TJ-: I got it!
<TJ-> scienceguy: OK, *finally* found the current .desktop file used by Fedora. You can copy it's contents to a new file "/usr/local/share/applications/ase-gui.desktop", from http://pkgs.fedoraproject.org/cgit/python-ase.git/tree/ase-gui.desktop?id=933235e0ebccd2a83602a6b294c3800c2934df24
<antonio_> tomreyn: know of a quick and easy way to get them?
<tomreyn> antonio_: first you need to find out what hardware you have there
<TJ-> antonio_: Are you using Ubuntu Trusty ?
<Fly80> hello
<tomreyn> antonio_: run this, and copy and paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ : sudo lspci -knnv | grep -A 16 Ethernet
<antonio_> 12:10
<tomreyn> antonio_: when you pasted it there, and submitted it, tell us the URL (internet address) you end up on. ie. copy the internet address from your browser after posting.
<scienceguy> quick question: I got the code to open the GUI, how do I make an icon that will run it in the terminal when I click it?
<Fly80> i'm using ubuntu 14.04 and i have a problem with mouse/touchpad configuration.  What I would like to do is to have my mouse with a left-handed configuration (default) while the touchpad has right-handed configuration
<Fly80> this is because the touchpad is not working properly when the confguration is left-handed
<antonio_> tomreyn: it didn't do anything
<antonio_> I'm running 12.10 by the way
<tomreyn> antonio_: you will have mistyped then. check again.
<antonio_> type this?
<antonio_> sudo lspci -knnv | grep -A 16 Ethernet
<tomreyn> antonio_: right, into your terminal window
<antonio_> I did and nothing happened
<TJ-> tomreyn: not necessarily; antonio_'s system might not use the word "Ethernet" in the output. antonio_ try this instead: "lspci -nnv | egrep -i 'net|wire' "
<tomreyn> okay, then try this instead: sudo lspci -knnv | grep -A 16 -i eth
<tomreyn> or TJ's could work, too.
<antonio_> still nothing
<TJ-> antonio_: Errr... what make/model of PC is it?
<kostkon> antonio_, btw, your version is not supported anymore. You should consider upgrading to 14.04
<tomreyn> then just do this: sudo lspci -knnv
<antonio_> tj's worked
<TJ-> kostkon: Yes... he might, if he has a network connection! :)
<TJ-> antonio_: can you pastebin the output please?
<antonio_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7679105/
<JohnQ> Thats a wifi card.
<tomreyn> so you only have a wireless card
<tomreyn> no ethernet one
<antonio_> oh...
<JohnQ> Possibly disabled in your bios?
<tomreyn> or it was not detected for some reason, which is rare
<antonio_> am I supposed to have a phone looking plug in my laptop?
<TJ-> antonio_: Is it a laptop/notebook? what make/model ?
<antonio_> haha..just kidding..I'm not a complete idiot ;)  There is an ethernet jack...I might try to see if its disabled in the bios..never thought about that
<tomreyn> you might be mixing up RJ-45 (ethernet) and RJ-25 (phone line) https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/7f/Rjxx.jpg
<antonio_> tomreyn: I know what an rj45 cable is..went to school for networking years ago...
<TJ-> antonio_: If it's an older model with fast ethernet, it may be one that switches between the WiFi and Ethernet chipsets so only one is available at once... does it have a "wifi switcher" button?
<tomreyn> ok
<antonio_> besides...who the hell still has landlines? ;)
 * tomreyn has
<antonio_> TJ-: hmm..yes...when I click the f2 button the wifi switches off
<TJ-> Anyone with an xDSL device
<tomreyn> it's also an awesome fallback in times of crisis
<TJ-> antonio_: OK, with it *off* do the command I gave you again... "lspci -knn | egrep -i '(net|wire)'  "
<antonio_> ok brb
<JohnQ> Anyone have any ideas for how to make /dev/dri/card0 show up?
<TJ-> antonio_: if there's a switcher then this time you should see the ethernet wired device listed
<tomreyn> JohnQ: load a mesa + DRI based driver which supports your hardware
<JohnQ> Ive got the nvidia driver installed... it claims to support DRI... but no /dev/
<tomreyn> JohnQ: those are the open source (non proprietary) drivers.
<tomreyn> you'd want nouveau then
<antonio_> back
<antonio_> here is what I got http://paste.ubuntu.com/7679137/
<antonio_> Think its the same thing
<JohnQ> hmmmm nouveau.   Ok ... looking into that.
<antonio_> brb..checking bios
<JohnQ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7679144/
<tomreyn> antonio_: i guess the best way forward is you try to get internet through the wireless interface, then upgrade to a supported Ubuntu version, then see whether your ethernet is still undetected.
<tomreyn> JohnQ: http://askubuntu.com/questions/264532/revert-back-to-nouveau-drivers
<TJ-> tomreyn: if antonio_ typed the command I gave him (which included "-k") then there's no kernel module loaded for that device
<scienceguy> Guys I am getting a problem: I based a bash file, but it opens in gedit instead of the terminal. What to do??
<scienceguy> correction: a shell script
<cjae> is usb 3 really not supported in vbox?
<geirha> scienceguy: make sure the very first line of the script reads   #!/usr/bin/env bash    and that the file has the executable bit set (in the permissions tab)
<Kartagis> scienceguy: open it in the terminal
<Kartagis> scienceguy: ie. nano script.sh
<Kartagis> or vim
<tomreyn> TJ-: how would the output differ if there was a driver loaded?
<Kartagis> (which is way better, really)
<scienceguy> first line is: !/usr/bin/env bash
<khaitanya> scienceguy: chmod a+x filename
<scienceguy> good?
<TJ-> tomreyn: The last line would say "Kernel driver in use: ..."
<tomreyn> TJ-:  we're talking "lspci -knn | egrep -i '(net|wire)' " and http://paste.ubuntu.com/7679137/ right?
<cjae> it doesnt look like it is
<geirha> scienceguy: don't forget the #
<happy_watermelon> gah
<happy_watermelon> cant tell if its ubuntu
<happy_watermelon> or comcast..
<happy_watermelon> thats boning me tonight
<happy_watermelon> making me a sad melon
<_subZer0> Difference bw (scienceguy) first line is: !/usr/bin/env bash and #!/bin/bash?
<tomreyn> TJ-:  with this command the kernel driver would not be in the grepped output
<cfhowlett> happy_watermelon 5 lines of useless info: state the details or rant elsewhere
<TJ-> tomreyn: arggh... of course! oops
<scienceguy> First line: #!/bin/bash
<geirha> _subZer0: the difference is whether it looks for bash in PATH, or specifically uses the one installed in /bin/
<scienceguy> ????
<happy_watermelon> cfhowlett: go fuck yourself
<TJ-> tomreyn: Hopefully it is as simple as the model having a wifi/ethernet switcher ... but he didn't tell us the make/model so we have to guess. I'm assuming it is a laptop/notebook type
<happy_watermelon> you fall on the wrong side of the bellcurve, cunt
<happy_watermelon> you have the audacity to talk shit so easily
<cfhowlett> !langauge
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<happy_watermelon> fucking waste of sperm
<TJ-> goodbye happy_watermelon
<happy_watermelon> bad idea mate
<cfhowlett> !ops| watermelon
<ubottu> watermelon: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy
<scienceguy> How is this so difficult...
<tomreyn> TJ-: i didn't even know such switches exist.
<TJ-> tomreyn: Yes... they were all the rage for a while with some broadcom chipsets
<geirha> scienceguy: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide/CommandsAndArguments#Scripts
<TJ-> scienceguy: did you install the .desktop file I showed you?
<m1dnight__> hey guys, I'm wondering what is a *decent* remote desktop thing for ubuntu?
<lee2> im trying to add a sleep 5 to this script before the app is run but i'm not quite sure where to add it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7679168/
<cfhowlett> m1dnight__ strangely enough "remote desktop viewer"
<m1dnight__> hm, let me see if I tried that one before
<happy_watermelon> pussy ass bitch ass virgins
<m1dnight__> I've tried a few, but most were kinda sluggish
<cfhowlett> !ops|happy_watermelon profanity
<ubottu> happy_watermelon profanity: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy
<m1dnight__> oh cfhowlett , I mean a server
<scienceguy> TJ-: It didn't work :/
<happy_watermelon> suck my nuts
<m1dnight__> So I can access the machine via windows and/or linux
<happy_watermelon> yall niggas lame af
<Kartagis> m1dnight__: try vinagre
<cfhowlett> m1dnight__ never done so, but I assume no gui?
<happy_watermelon> using shitbuntu
<Ben64> m1dnight__: theres vino, and a multitude of vnc servers
<happy_watermelon> debian n centos > crapbuntu
<happy_watermelon> using a distro with more backdoors than sasha greys asshole
<m1dnight__> can somebody kick this guy?
<antonio_> ok back
<Ben64> m1dnight__: just ignore the troll
<scienceguy> This is what I have:
<scienceguy> #!/usr/bin/env bash  python  from ase.gui.ag import main  main()
<Kartagis> !op | happy_watermelon swearing
<ubottu> happy_watermelon swearing: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy
<cfhowlett> m1dnight__ ops seem to be asleep
<TJ-> scienceguy: define "didn't work" .... that is  *the* way it is done... but you may need to log-out/log-in or even reboot, in order for the desktop manager to scan and find the new file. I know Unity had/has that issue
 * m1dnight__ is going to give vinagre a try
<m1dnight__> thank you guys
<scienceguy> Everytime I open it it just opens in gedit
<antonio_> my wlan (eth I'm assuming) wasn't disabled in bios...there were 3 options...1 disabled...2 wlan with wifi...and 3...wifi wlan with pxe I think
<scienceguy> TJ-: be back soon!
<Kartagis> m1dnight__: sorry, vinagre is the client and vino is the server
<Kartagis> m1dnight__: so, try vino
<TJ-> scienceguy: You don't open the file directly... it teaches the DM where to find programs, you can simply type "ase-gui" in thw dash and it should then pick up the application details from that file
<happy_watermelon> m1dnight__: you wan to get ovened :)
<geirha> scienceguy: That's python syntax. You can't use that in bash. Write a python script instead.
<antonio_> jesus...even wifi is running really...really....really slow
<TJ-> antonio_: You fixed it?
<m1dnight__> oh okay was booting my machine anyway :D
<geirha> scienceguy: http://sprunge.us/VHHI    like that,  and make the file executable, that's important.
<antonio_> tj-: wifi is working..still no eth
<antonio_> wifi is going so damn slow
<TJ-> antonio_: Well it may be using 802.11b :)
<happy_watermelon> someone wants a cockmeat sandwhich whilst baking in the oven =D
<TJ-> antonio_: Now, tell us what make/model the PC is so we can check things out
<Uio> .
<happy_watermelon> .
<antonio_> dell inspiron 1545
<cfhowlett> antonio_ same make/model here:
<tomreyn> antonio_: if you got a usb key, your best bet now may be to download mini.iso (since it's a small download) of 14.04, put that on a usb key, and install the current ubuntu that way.
<TJ-> antonio_: can you "lspci -knnv | pastebinit"
<happy_watermelon> TJ-: kill yourself
<happy_watermelon> kill -9 $$
<antonio_> tj-: can't find that package..dont have it installed
<happy_watermelon> antonio_: kill -9 $$
<happy_watermelon> fixes your problems mate
<White_Wolf> yay
<tomreyn> antonio_: which package? and please ignore happy_watermelon
<cfhowlett> popey thank you.  you were missed.
<TJ-> antonio_: can you "lspci -knnv" manually then?
<antonio_> haha..I am..he's an idiot
<TJ-> antonio_: tomreyn 12.10 doesn't have pastebinit by default, I think
<tomreyn> oh okay
<Ben64> wait, 12.10? that is no longer supported
<tomreyn> we found that out already ;)
<Ben64> then its upgrade time, not support time :)
<geirha> luckily you can upgrade directly from 12.10 to 13.10
<Ben64> not true at all
<JohnQ> tomreyn: Ive switched to nouveau, but the video playback is very choppy and stuttery.  It does not seem to have an xorg.conf ... is that normal?
<antonio_> tj-: here http://paste.ubuntu.com/7679208/
<Ben64> 12.10 -> 13.04 -> 13.10 -> 14.04
<Ben64> it'd be better at this point to install 14.04 fresh
<varunendra> antonio_, what is the problem? Somebody said 'wireless', so... ;p
<geirha> Ben64: it's a special case because of the change from 18 month to 9 month support
<geirha> so 12.10 -> 13.10 *is* supported
<tomreyn> JohnQ: the open driver may not perform as well as the proprietary one. but that's not what you had asked about. and it's normal not to have an xorg.conf, yes. it is constructed dynamically by the open driver when X starts up.
<JohnQ> I see
<JohnQ> Hmm
<Ben64> geirha: i can't find anything supporting that
<TJ-> antonio_: You seem to be missing "09:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller [11ab:4354] (rev 13)"
<JohnQ> So, none of the nvidia drivers will create a /dev/dri/ device?
<antonio_> hmm...any idea on how to get that?
<TJ-> JohnQ: Yes, the nvidia driver does create /dev/dri/cardX/ nodes
<geirha> Ben64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SaucyUpgrades
<tomreyn> JohnQ: the one you have now did not? then i assume you are actually running the vesa / fallback driver, not the nouveau one. your Xorg.*.log will tell.
<antonio_> who is that watermelon clown?  keeps on pming me
<cfhowlett> antonio_ a clown he is.  ignore.
<antonio_> and no one has banned him yet?
<JohnQ> tomreyn: the nouveau one did, but playback is not watchable...
<TJ-> antonio_: "lspci" lists what the kernel discovers during hardware probing, so it could be the device has failed, if it isn't disabled in BIOS. I think you need to recheck that, I think it's under the Onboard devices sub-tab on the Inspiron
<tomreyn> antonio_: type this: /ignore happy_watermelon
<JohnQ> TJ-: is there a trick to make it happen?  The ones I tried did not.
<antonio_> brb...checking bios
<tomreyn> JohnQ: what are you trying to achieve, and why?
<TJ-> JohnQ: Not that I know of, I see /dev/dri/card{0,1,2} for my 3 GPUs
<JohnQ> tomreyn: Im trying to get smooth video playback.  Doesnt much matter how..
<JohnQ> the nvidia driver using RTC timing or "usleep with busy wait" causes tearing...
<scienceguy> this is ridiculus
<tomreyn> JohnQ: so getting /dev/dri/cardX/ was just an intermediary step towards that goal?
<JohnQ> the nouveau one plays at 4 fps...
<JohnQ> tomreyn: yes.
<tomreyn> JohnQ: so you should probably convert back to the proprietary driver.
<abhie2e> how can i pxe boot my virtual box / vmware machine from my host machine?
<tomreyn> JohnQ: i just helped you reach the stated goal of "i want to have /dev/dri/cardX/"
<Ben64> JohnQ: the binary driver works much better than nouveau
<JohnQ> Indeed.  But the tearing is very distracting.
<Ben64> then change settings?
<TJ-> JohnQ: with the nivida driver, you should see several DRI messages in the X server log; try "grep -H DRI /var/log/Xorg.?.log"
<Ben64> JohnQ: what video card
<JohnQ> I did.  (Still putting the nvidia rivers back).
<JohnQ> 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation C51PV [GeForce 6150] (rev a2)
<Ben64> oh thats old
<JohnQ> I have the options of nvidia-304 nvidia-304-updates or nvidia-173   Which do you reccomend trying?
<abhie2e> how can i pxe boot my virtual box / vmware machine from my host machine?
<Ben64> JohnQ: 304
<JohnQ> K
<Ben64> it doesn't have vdpau, which would make video awesome
<JohnQ> "it"?
<Ben64> your vid card
<JohnQ> Yeah.  Its not the newest machien.
<JohnQ> But it has been able to play 1080p smoothly with older distros... so in theory it is physically possible :-)
<scienceguy> TJ-: I did it! Good night!
<TJ-> scienceguy: well done :)
<scienceguy> Temporary fix, but it works.
<scienceguy> I just have to type into the terminal each time.
<scienceguy> Ubuntu is such a drain of my time...
<TJ-> scienceguy: That's no good! install the .desktop file and you're sorted
<scienceguy> I did, but it doesn't work
<scienceguy> I wish linux was more accessible
<JohnQ> OK... back to the nvidia driver, but no /dev/dri/
<TJ-> scienceguy: Complain to the authors of python-ase, they should provide the desktop file
<TJ-> JohnQ: Are you using "nomodeset" or similar? Check the Xorg log-file for DRI messages
<scienceguy> TJ-: I got it to work now.
<JohnQ> there are DRI messages in my Xorg.0.log.
<JohnQ> Not sure what "nomodset" is/
<TJ-> JohnQ: Here's what I see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7679272/
<scienceguy> TJ-: This is what I needed to do: open home folder, edit > preferences > behavior > select run executable text files when they are opened
<JohnQ> I see the same (except for the NVIDIA(1) lines... only one monitor)
<TJ-> scienceguy: With a .desktop file none of that is necessary
<TJ-> JohnQ: Yes, I have 3 GPUs on 2 cards
<scienceguy> Good night!
<JohnQ> but other than that... I see the same in my logs.
<scienceguy> Time to save the world with awesome science!!!
<TJ-> JohnQ: Hmmm, I wonder if the nvidia version you're using doesn't create the DRI nodes
<JohnQ> That does seem to be the case.
<Ben64> its the legacy driver because its a legacy card. why is /dev/dri necessary here?
<JohnQ> But I am not sure if it is a problem with my config.. .or just a feature of that driver version..
<JohnQ> Ben64: I'm just trying to get rid of the tearing in video playback.  I uderstand that DRI is the way to do that... but if there is a better way I am all for it.
<Ben64> try using mplayer2
<JohnQ> mplayer2 has tearing too.
<invisibleman> guys im having a hard time with ubuntu https://i.imgur.com/tvJsu2T.jpg
<cfhowlett> !ops|invisibleman porn
<ubottu> invisibleman porn: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy
<Ben64> JohnQ: ok, pastebin the output of "mplayer -endpos 5 <file>"
<JohnQ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7679344/
<Ben64> JohnQ: well if you're using a compositing window manager, try using something else. if you aren't then... deal with the tearing until you get a better system?
<JohnQ> I do have composting turned on in unity ...
<JohnQ> I could switch to a different window manager... I dont really even need one for mythtv...
<JohnQ> Can you suggest a lightweight one?
<Ben64> not sure
<NthDegree> `xcompmgr -a` on top of any normal non-compositing WM
<NthDegree> that gives you the lightest compositing going
<NthDegree> the tearing should be near 0 as long as you enable vsync on the drivers
<JohnQ> Not sure I followed how to do that...
<JohnQ> But it sounds encouraging.
<histo> JohnQ: openbox is light
<NthDegree> JohnQ, are you on NVIDIA or ATI for graphics?
<JohnQ> nvidia
<NthDegree> JohnQ, check that SyncToVBlank is enabled in NVIDIA settings
<JohnQ> It was off.
<NthDegree> JohnQ, that meant you had no VSync
<NthDegree> so tearing was expected
<NthDegree> log off and on again
<JohnQ> I really hope this is it.
<NthDegree> and you should see no tearing anymore :D
<NthDegree> assuming you're on Unity or another compositing DE
<JohnQ> Yeah unity
<cjae> when I install a package isnt there a directory that keeps the deb?
<NthDegree> cjae, on apt-get?
<cfhowlett> cjae it'll be in your cache
<histo> cjae: /var/cache/apt/
<cjae> histo: thank you
<histo> cjae: sorry /var/cache/apt/archives/
<cjae> wanna try and steal a package from another deb based distro
<histo> cjae: why?
<cjae> dont think its available on others. too vague a title to search in google
<JohnQ> Nope.  Still tearing.
<NthDegree> JohnQ, run NVIDIA Settings and check it again
<histo> cjae: what is the name of the package?
<NthDegree> JohnQ, the problem with NVIDIA is the settings don't always apply before the DE loads :(
<cjae> histo: encode
<JohnQ> Interesting... it is off again.  :-/
<cjae> written in qt
<NthDegree> JohnQ, did you save settings?
<JohnQ> I did...
<NthDegree> JohnQ, after checking the box, go to the very bottom section
<NthDegree> JohnQ, then click on 'Save Current Configuration' (or else it isn't saved)
<histo> !info encode
<ubottu> Package encode does not exist in trusty
<histo> !find encode
<ubottu> Found: libencode-hanextra-perl, libencode-locale-perl, perl, python-formencode, gmerlin-encoders-extra, gmerlin-encoders-ffmpeg, gmerlin-encoders-good, grabcd-encode, libbencode-perl, libdbix-class-encodedcolumn-perl (and 20 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=encode&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<JohnQ> into a .file in my home dir?
<JohnQ> That seems odd.
<NthDegree> JohnQ, seems odd but it's correct
<JohnQ> ok
<histo> cjae: do you have it's website? You could make a deb from source with checkinstall
<NthDegree> JohnQ, there should be a startup process that picks up that file on login
<JohnQ> ok  We'll see :-)
<MonkeyDust> JohnQ  home contains a hidden .config folder
<cjae> one sec histo
<NthDegree> MonkeyDust, we're on about ~/.nvidia-settingsrc  xD
<arun_> guys, does anyone have a UBuntu VPS and wanna lend me some space of it ?
<cjae> histo: http://www.dumpt.com/img/viewer.php?file=jsv9yts0ebl8x07btp0v.png
<Ben64> arun_: this is not the right channel for that
<arun_> Ben64: so, where can I ask for ?
<cjae> histo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TpOLKbta4s
<cfhowlett> arun_ #ubuntu-offtopic?
<histo> cjae: I have no idea what that is.
<Ben64> arun_: i doubt anyone will give you something for free
<cjae> gui re-encoder
<NthDegree> Why would anyone risk VPS security?
<JohnQ> Still didnt take.
<JohnQ> Is there a way to set it in the Xorg.conf or something?
<MonkeyDust> cjae  there's also winFF
<histo> cjae: Have you used the app before?
<NthDegree> JohnQ, not sure there unfortunately :(
<abhie2e> i installed dhcp3-server but there is no /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server
<abhie2e> help
<MonkeyDust> abhie2e  better ask in #ubuntu-server, i guess
<cjae> histo: not much and I used winff and the two things I wanted to use it for it didnt work. Mainly due to the ffmpeg fork. This may be a issue with this app as well
<abhie2e> arun_, come in pm
<abhie2e> MonkeyDust, ok
<histo> cjae: then why are you looking for a application that you only have a screenshot of and no information about?
<cjae> histo: huh? I have installed in a vm
<histo> cjae: you have what installed?
<cjae> neptune that has the app in question in it
<JohnQ> But, if I enable that setting, then it takes effect immediately?
<histo> cjae: in what distro?
<cjae> http://www.zevenos.com/download/zevenos-neptune-2
<MonkeyDust> cjae  what's the output of: cat /etc/issue
<cjae> on what? MonkeyDust
<cjae> my host or guest?
<MonkeyDust> cjae  in a terminal
<cjae> ...
<JohnQ> A terminal in the vm
<MonkeyDust> cjae  the system you're working with and that gives issues
<histo> cjae: try man encode  and go to the bottom of the man page what does it give for a link?
<cjae> Debian GNULinux 7
<histo> cjae: does it say where it's from?
<cjae> no man encode page
<histo> cjae: is that the applicaiton that is launched there?  look at the whatever.desktop file and see what is launching.
<cjae> damn clipboard aint working in vbox
<cjae> one sec
<cjae> sorry darn ...forgot
<histo> cjae: here is a package list for zevenos neptune but a few of those packages I can't find in debian or ubuntu http://www.zevenos.com/files/neptune32-packagelist.txt
<cjae> $/usr/bin/Encode.gambas
<cjae> I dont see it in the apt-cache, wonder if I do a reinstall if it would download it?
<cjae> */apt/archive*
<histo> cjae: apt-get download encode
<cjae> downloaded version 3.0 still dont see package thou haha
<cjae> can launch but no .deb
<histo> cjae: if you apt-get download it will download it into whatever directory you are in.
<cjae> histo: haha there it is
<cjae> wonder what the issues are going to be with older deb repos
<cjae> will try in vm first
<histo> cjae: you could apt-cache showpkg encode and see what it requires
<symptom> How to download files from ubuntu one without ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> symptom via the web ... and quickly
<JohnQ> NthDegree: Nope.  Tearing happens even with vsync enabled.  :-/
<TJ-> symptom: http://voices.canonical.com/ubuntuone/2014/06/03/moving-your-content-away-from-ubuntu-one-file-services/
<symptom> cfhowlett, i logged on but I have to download each file individually?
<symptom> right click save as?
<NthDegree> JohnQ, that's unusual, only video games seem to have that problem :|
<MonkeyDust> symptom  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/06/ubuntu-one-downloader-app
<JohnQ> And mythtv, apparently :-(
<histo> cjae: you know what try apt-cache showsrc encode
<symptom> cfhowlett, TJ- I tried their script, but it just brings me back to the 'shutdown' page
<NthDegree> JohnQ, keep in mind that per-app settings can override it
<cjae> histo: what was this stuff about checkinstall?
<cjae> histo: ok one sec
<cfhowlett> symptom there's a script now???
<Omnipotent> TJ-, hehe sucks, just for fun, I tried hulu.com through squid3 but turns out that this IP is blocked by them
<Omnipotent> Requesting my VPS provider to change it
<Omnipotent> :P
<NthDegree> JohnQ, might consider using Lubuntu (or LXDE) and trying it with `xcompmgr -a`
<NthDegree> JohnQ, Unity might be loading before NVIDIA settings kick in, leaving the DE non-VSync :(
<JohnQ> I dont want to completey switch distros... I just got this system (mostly) working...
<histo> cjae: checkinstall was for creating a deb file from source code. This will not be needed if the deb works
<JohnQ> Can I just change WMs?
<NthDegree> JohnQ, of course you can :)
<symptom> cfhowlett, TJ- MonkeyDust  http://ubuntuone.com/u1-downloader/u1-downloader.tar.gz redirects me to the 'shutdown' page
<cjae> histo: right but im thinking it wont work and...
<NthDegree> JohnQ, on the login screen you can pick what WM you want to use from the icon to the right of the username
<histo> cjae: pastebin the apt-cache showsrc encode  output please
<histo> !paste | cjae
<ubottu> cjae: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<NthDegree> JohnQ, also `sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop` gets you all the stuff without switching distros
<cfhowlett> symptom are you signed in to Ubuntu ONe?
<symptom> cfhowlett, yes
<symptom> cfhowlett, via web only
<JohnQ> hm
<Fusl> can someone confirm that, when opening the volume control menu ( https://www.dropbox.com/s/y1pwc9fbwsqgdtu/Screenshot%202014-06-21%2013.26.00.png ) and then trying to turn the volume up/down with the keyboard (function keys), it does not work, is a bug?
<cjae> histo: unable to locate package
<histo> cjae: dpkg -l | grep encode
<JohnQ> NthDegree: My login page (which is normally skipped) does not have an option like that.
<JohnQ> Only thing it lets me do is select user and type password.
<symptom> cfhowlett, TJ- MonkeyDust do any of you have a copy of the U1 script in tar.gz?
<histo> cjae: do we have the right package name?
<TJ-> symptom: That file downloads correctly for me, at least after logging-in to Ubuntu One
<cjae> histo: yep
<symptom> TJ-, can I get a copy?
<cfhowlett> symptom sorry, don't know what to tell you.  I grabbed all my files the day the closedown was announced
<MonkeyDust> symptom  so did I
<cjae> look like it, I can pastebin that but it takes a second since I cant clipboard between guest and host
<cjae> histo: ^^
<mikubuntu> i see someone else is having problem dl ubuntu one files .. i followed instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/U1/Downloader/Linux/How_to_Use but not working for me
<symptom> mikubuntu, then im not crazy?
<TJ-> symptom: what browser are you using? Maybe it downloads the file in the background and redirects the page to the shutdown message in the meantime
<NthDegree> JohnQ, might need to look into what login screen you've chosen
<mikubuntu> i can't certify that :P'
<symptom> TJ-, no.... iceweasel
<NthDegree> JohnQ, normally there's a little Ubuntu logo next to the username after you've clicked on it
<JohnQ> Nope.  Nothing like that
<symptom> TJ-, MonkeyDust mikubuntu I used chromium and it downloads now
<symptom> lol
<TJ-> symptom: Have you tried it from a terminal, with "wget http://ubuntuone.com/u1-downloader/u1-downloader.tar.gz" ?
<histo> cjae: you could pastebin on the guest.  pastebin apt-cache showpkg encode && apt-cache showsrc encode
<histo> cjae: also dpkg -L encode
<cfhowlett> !touch > cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett, please see my private message
<cjae> pastebin.com/hEymtBcj
<histo> cjae: okay pastebin the other stuff I asked also
<mikubuntu> TJ-: i used the wget string you just posted and it seems to have downloaded the tar.gz, but i think i had already done that much. could you walk me thru the next steps possibly?
<abhishek> hi
<arun_> abhishek: hey
<TJ-> mikubuntu: I have no idea - I don't use it myself
<abhishek> where r u from?
<cfhowlett> abhishek ask your #ubuntu support question
<sveta> he means ask your question please
<mikubuntu> TJ-: thx anyways :P
<sveta> it can be related to the distro or to any software on it
<abhishek> I am new to ubuntu
<sveta> welcome
<sveta> I am also a bit new
<TJ-> mikdid you follow this guide? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/U1/Downloader/Linux/How_to_Use
<abhishek> i want to learn scripting
<histo> abhishek: what kind of scripting?
<TJ-> mikubuntu: did you follow that ^^^^^ guide?
<cfhowlett> !bash | abhishek
<ubottu> abhishek: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sveta> good -- I might recommend reading rute and the ubunwu wiki pages related to scripting
<csj> Me too.
<sveta> the wiki pages ubottu just linked
<mikubuntu> i have dl the tar.gz file for retrieving ubuntu one files, but can't seem to complete the process
<abhishek> thanx sveta
<sveta> it doesn't really matter what terminal you use
<histo> abhishek: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/
<sveta> thanks histo :)
<mikubuntu> TJ-: yes i tried to follow those steps but no cigar
<TJ-> mikubuntu: which step of that guide fails?
<histo> mikubuntu: tar -xvzf whatever.tar.gz
<cjae> pastebin.com/39Cai0Mq
<solon> Does anyone use vim for coding or do you prefer to use ides ?
<cjae> histo: link updated
<cfhowlett> solon quite sure SOMEONE uses vim - dealer's choice.   use what works for you
<mikubuntu> histo: -xvzf: command not found
<cjae> dont they let you edit the pastebin page to use the same link?
<MonkeyDust> mikubuntu  tar is the command, the rest are options
<histo> cjae: look at /usr/share/doc/encode/copyright
<mikubuntu> MonkeyDust: don't understand :(
<e^> mikubuntu: type tar -xzvf <filename.tar.gz>
<MonkeyDust> mikubuntu  "-xvzf" is not a command, "tar" is the command, i guess you forgot that
<histo> cjae: I think the distro maintainer made that frontend
<histo> solon: what is your real question. Many people use vim
<mikubuntu> ok, lemme try
<Aussie_matt> Hi all: Im hoping someone can provide some input: I was looking at the dell xps13 DE with ubuntu factory installed in a i7 version, but it's since been pulled, and now only an i5 is available. How much reall world difference exists between the i7 and i5?
<mikubuntu>   e^   with <> on either side of filename?
<e^> mikubuntu: no just filename.tar.gz
<cjae> histo: might be wrong pkg,
<mikubuntu> e^:  tar -xvzf ul-downloader.tar.gz tar (child): ul-downloader.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory tar (child): Error is not recoverable: exiting now tar: Child returned status 2 tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<TJ-> mikubuntu: "3. Go to the folder where you downloaded the file (probably Downloads)..."
<e^> mikubuntu: are you in the directory where it is located ? type ls
<csj> cd
<cjae> pastebin.com/fV9Tw75E
<e^> and see if it's there
<cjae> 2009?
<cfhowlett> Aussie_matt see the forums  http://en.community.dell.com/techcenter/os-applications/f/4613.aspx
<Ben64> mikubuntu: take out that "tar" at the end
<cjae> wait no its not
<neutralizer> hi, is there a better tool than ssh for proxy tunneling for ubuntu? I mean I use "ssh -D 3333 -N SERVER" and then use it as socks proxy but it's what I have to do every time I want it. Isn't there a one time setup and auto reconnect if disconnected.
<mikubuntu> e^: i get a bunch of blue text (desktop downloads pics etc and then in red is the name of the file ul-downloader.tar.gz
<Aussie_matt> cfhowlett: sure, looking now
<vimes1984> hello
<vimes1984> is there anyone here?
<Cuber> Hey gents, I'm having issues with the flash player on Firefox 30.0 using Xubuntu 14.04. Every time I start viewing online videos, the whole browser freezes for ~20-30 seconds
<Ben64> vimes1984: over 1600 people
<vimes1984> splendid!!!
<vimes1984> I come looking for help
<Cuber> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<e^> Ben64: i think that's part of the error, mikubuntu are you adding an extra "tar" at the end of the command ?
<mikubuntu> Ben64: guess i just don't understand
<chatter1> hi
<chatter1> whats the topic?
<cfhowlett> !topic | chatter1
<ubottu> chatter1: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Ben64> chatter1: same as always, ubuntu support
<mikubuntu> Ben64: i don't know what you mean by adding extra tar
<Ben64> mikubuntu: <mikubuntu> e^:  tar -xvzf ul-downloader.tar.gz tar
<cjae> histo: oh well must not want to disclose src, ill let you know if I was able to install deb, thanks for help... also not telling to go to some other channel   thumbs up
<vimes1984> I'm desperatly trying to solve a problem http://superuser.com/questions/771028/mount-usb-to-serial-adapter-canbus-and-can-utils-ubuntu
<chatter1> extra tar?
<Cuber> Do you guys reckon I should head over to some firefox channel instead?
<MonkeyDust> Cuber  the question is the answer
<cfhowlett> MonkeyDust deep!
<Cuber> 2deep5me
<mikubuntu> Ben64: i entered: tar -xvzf ul-downloader.tar.gz tar as you typed it -- cannot open: no such file or dir
<vimes1984> basically I'm trying to connect a can bus device via a cheap usb to canbus adapter and I'm failing misreably
<e^> mikubuntu: he was asking if you added "tar" at the end, not telling you to add it
<Ben64> mikubuntu: i said get rid of the extra tar, and posted what you said
<e^> it's part of the error msg, not an extra tar
<Ben64> well it was all on the same line
<e^> yeah i know, just saying
<Ben64> mikubuntu: use pastebins if you need to show up something that is more than one line
<vimes1984> ok
<mikubuntu> the only thing that ever helps me through these term situations is if someone walks me thru the steps -- i've tried to follow the instructions on the page, but doesn't work for me. don't know why. the downloader file seems to be in the archive manager, can it be 'extracted' with that? is that what i want to do?
<vimes1984> how do i send a wake up frame via can-utils to a canopen device
<mikubuntu> Ben64: can i do this through the archive manager any easier?
<infinmed> Hey . Is there a google authenticator application for ubuntu
<infinmed> Like the one android has or whatever
<infinmed> So I can use 2 factor auth
<Cuber> infinmed, you could just run it via some android emulator
<abhie2e> while trying to /etc/init.d/isc-dhcp-server start i get error  * check syslog for diagnostics. fail
<abhie2e> help
<infinmed> abhie2e: lol so read the syslog ;]
<infinmed> That'd be a start, i'd think
<abhie2e> infinmed, lol where is the dhcp log?
<infinmed> syslog logs are by default in /var/log
<abhie2e> infinmed, dhcp is not there
<infinmed> i'd do something like 'grep -i dhcp /var/log/* | tail -n 250 | less'
<infinmed> and look through it
<abhie2e> me too. only if the dhcp would be there
<infinmed> abhie2e: then look at the dhcp config file and see where it is logging to
<infinmed> hold on i run dhcpd let me look
<abhie2e> ok
<infinmed> If you look at dhcpd.conf in /etc i imagine the following has somethin to do with your issue. It is uncommented per default at my edge although my edge is not ubuntu: # Use this to send dhcp log messages to a different log file (you also
<infinmed> # have to hack syslog.conf to complete the redirection).
<infinmed> log-facility local7;
<mikubuntu> anybody else having problems downloading files from ubuntu one as described on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/U1/Downloader/Linux/How_to_Use ???
<infinmed> This might help also abhie2e https://lists.isc.org/pipermail/dhcp-users/2012-March/015214.html
<abhie2e> infinmed, i dont understand what is log-facility?
<abhie2e> is that a command?
<infinmed> It's the software you use for logging
<infinmed> "Logging Facility is the system on the device you want to set logging for (i.e. CDP, SNMP, etc.) The number shoould be the severity, which is how much information to do you want to see about the facility. 7 is debugging."
<abhie2e> ok
<mikubuntu> i notice that in the instructions when it says to go to the directory it says "cd downloads" and not "cd ~downloads" is this a typo/error?
<MonkeyDust> mikubuntu  try cd ~/Downloads
<e^> mikubuntu: ~ means home directory, it's not a typo
<e^> yeah it needs a /
<scene> sure
<infinmed> Yeh ~ does no expand to a / at the end. Duh.
<mikubuntu> MonkeyDust: so is the instruction in error on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/U1/Downloader/Linux/How_to_Use ??
<infinmed> [infinmed@tr3bble.net][~]# echo ~
<infinmed> /home/infinmed
<abhie2e> infinmed, find / -name 'syslog.conf' returs nothing. i dont have syslog.conf?
<abhie2e> how is that possible/
<infinmed> abhie2e: I'm not an ubuntu specialist although a lot of linux you have to install your own log daemon as there is more than one
<infinmed> Maybe somehow yours was turned off or not installed
<abhie2e> ok
<e^> mikubuntu: i think you are confusing the "1" in u1-downloader with a "l"
<e^> type tar -xzvf u1-downloader.tar.gz
<e^> (not ul-downloader.tar.gz)
<infinmed> abhie2e: my xubuntu 14.04 is using rsyslogd so try something like 'ps -alx | grep log' or even more precise try syslogd rsyslogd etc
<infinmed> If you're wondering if it's running or not
<abhie2e> infinmed, okey
<scene> Have you solved it
<mikubuntu> e^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7679791/
<Cuber> ugh, html5 video not working at all
<bhavesh> what is dpkg --configure -a command used for/
<bhavesh> last time when I shut the virtual machine when it was installing apps, and tried to resume it the next time, it told me to do dpkg --configure -a
<bhavesh> what does it do internally?
<MonkeyDust> bhavesh  to repair unfinished package installs
<bhavesh> MonkeyDust: k thanks.
<introom> is it possible for me to do a raw search, just taking it as plain text without any special meaning, in ack-grep?
<introom> like ack-grep '.. %s' instead of ack-gre '\.\. %s'
<sveta> aw
<sveta> what is 'ack-grep' doing in an ubuntu room
<sveta> it's really just ack here last time i checked
<sveta> on a more serious note, i suspect the folks over at #ack might understand it a bit better
<sveta> or not
<sveta> i thought they have a channel here
<bekks> sveta: Do you mean "apt-get"?
<meek_geek> anyone using a macbook pro here ?
<epizefiri> Hi there, i've a Lenovo Thinkpad with a Displayport and a VGA output. Can i use both ports together?
<bekks> meek_geek: Why?
<sveta> sorry, introom. i found you can type "\Q.. %s\E" and it will look for ".. %s" literally
<bekks> epizefiri: Depends on your hardware specifications - thats not depending on Ubuntu.
<sveta> introom, also the -Q switch of ack will do raw thing like you need
<meek_geek> bekks, I have an old macbook pro my sis gave me and i watch to wipe out mac os x and use Ubuntu on it ( Solely )
<sveta> just found in man page
<bekks> meek_geek: So do it? :)
<meek_geek> want*
<meek_geek> bekks, but some are saying dual graphics switching won't work ever
<epizefiri> Bekks, Lenovo says that the hw permits but refers to windows. ubuntu is the same?
<sveta> i might suggest that you try the live cd and play around with it until you're confident that all the hardware works properly
<sveta> meek_geek, ^^
<meek_geek> Ok
<meek_geek> I would do it tonight
<meek_geek> I want to know how is the gaming experience on linux ?
<meek_geek> natively ?
<sveta> from the live cd you can also visit webchat.freenode.net or install an irc client like quassel in the software center to come here
<arun_> guys, how would I use OBS for the debian build
<MonkeyDust> sveta  meek_geek note: my laptop works flawless with a 14.04 live cd, but not after it's installed
<meek_geek> MonkeyDust, mac ?
<MonkeyDust> meek_geek  missed that part, sorry, no mac
<sveta> meek_geek, about gaming it varies a lot, so you may want to be a little bit more specific about the gaming you'd like to have (i'm quite happy with a chess instance i've got here to play with computer or with a friend, but most gaming folks giggle when they hear that)
<sveta> MonkeyDust, curious, i would be interested in details
<bekks> meek_geek: dual outputs do not mean dual graphics.
<silv3r_m00n> hi there, what is the window manager of ubuntu unity ? compiz ?
<meek_geek> bekks, its macbook pro 8,2 with dual graphics INtel HD and AMD Gddr5 graphics
<introom> sveta: you great
<meek_geek> but it switches to save battery
<introom> sveta: but where is the \Q doc-ed, and what about the \E ?
<meek_geek> I want to use ubuntu instead of mac os on macbook pro lol
<sveta> i believe it uses perl regex, so 'perldoc perlre' for the \Q and \E things would hopefully have it; i suspect that -Q switch to ack itself may be easier to type though
<sveta> ...       as a metacharacter introducing a comment, just as in ordinary Perl code.  This also means that if you want real whitespace or        "#" characters in the pattern (outside a character class, where they are unaffected by "/x"), then you'll either have to        escape them (using backslashes or "\Q...\E") or encode them using octal, hex, or "\N{}" escapes. ... <-- perldoc perlre
<sveta> meek_geek, try live cd, it should give you some kick, but as MonkeyDust said, the install may introduce problems (how rare or not is that, i dunno, i don't know the background or context to that case)
<sveta> from live cd you can also come here
<arun_> guys, how would I use OBS for the debian build
<sveta> hi
<OerHeks> arun_, what is obs?
<freezer> hi
<scene> sveta:how about puppylinux
<freezer> Looking for a good howto to install Ubuntu on a MacBookPro late 2013
<arun_> OerHeks: Open Build Service
<sveta> hrmz
<introom> sveta: thanks
<sveta> welcome
<OerHeks> arun_, we, ubuntu,  have launchpad.
<sveta> OerHeks, they distribute obs binaries on the website, apparently they have a debian build and arun_ would like to run it on ubuntu
<sveta> oh, i see
<arun_> OerHeks: yeah but I need for the derivative
<arun_> sveta: I want the debian build to work
<sveta> debian build of obs you mean
<arun_> sveta: I need to know how to work with obs
<sveta> they have a #opensuse-buildservice   channel here if you'd like to know how to use it after it's installed
<sveta> they distribute it as a .iso, which is to be installed on a "block device", but i'm not sure what that means; the install .iso includes opensuse itself
<sveta> so it's probably a question of how to install a .iso from within ubuntu or something
<arun_> sveta: thanks for the channel !!! cya
<sveta> please don't vanish and feel free to stick around
<sveta> a bit interested to see how it works for you, ey :)
<sveta> their channel is about 10 times smaller than here so if you just ask a question then chances are higher that they'll get onto it sooner
<_Trullo> just upgraded from 13 to latest, system is really slow and sluggish.. how can I improve this?
<lenny___> with the power of xubuntu
<lenny___> or the power of proprietary video card drivers
<lenny___> or both
<MonkeyDust> _Trullo  remove old kernels, if needed
<Cuber> lenny___, with the power of lubuntu
<lenny___> that's ok too
<Guest67679> just be able to run GTA San Andreas on my LInux
<Guest67679> I got \o/
<_Trullo> could be graphics drivers..
<C4Cypher> Is it unusual to have the packages libgl mesa graphics drivers (obiaf) updating daily (or more if I let it)?
<lenny___> it's unusual, yes
<C4Cypher> Okay, rather than bury the channel in questions, I'll keep troubleshooting.
<OerHeks> C4Cypher, added some daily PPA ?
<kanchan> #embedded
<agus> how to use chinesse drawing tablet on ubuuntu 14.04
<agus> ?
<lenny___> if you connected it and it doesn't work
<lenny___> you're in for a lot or work and googling
<agus> it doesn't
<agus> i use xp-pen p series
<lenny___> start by looking at dmesg to confirm the kernel sees something
<lenny___> and then start googling the product name you read in dmesg
<lenny___> something like that
<agus> how to use dmesg?
<OerHeks> agus, what does 'lsusb' say about your tablet? paste that line here please
<sherlock__> anybody here knows which channel do i get artificial intelligence techniques
<agus> i'm working, my tablet at home
<agus> maybe i'll come back later
<lenny___> just connect the table and then type dmesg in a shell
<OerHeks> !alis| sherlock__
<ubottu> sherlock__: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<agus> okay, i'll try it
<sherlock__> LIST
 * JohnQ fights the urge to begin listing his DNA sequence.
<OerHeks>  /msg alis list midsummer ubuntu party
<trollbit> hi guys
<trollbit> hi guys
<MonkeyDust> JohnQ  cloning *does* have limits in computing
<sveta> sherlock__, hi.
<trollbit> hi sveta
<sveta> sherlock__, ask ##programming, and 'ai' is one of the keywords.
<C4Cypher> OerHeks: I doubt it, I've got thre entries for ppa:oibaf/graphics-drivers, one for the actual package, and two for the source code.  I highly suspect I don't need the source code, and I don't know why it would be listed twice.
<sveta> sherlock__, they appear to have an #ai channel on here about it.
<agus> OerHeks, do you have skype id?
<C4Cypher> trollbit: Hey there.
<sveta> agus, i believe that's not desired to help over Skype. if it's for making friends, you may have to /msg.
<agus> sveta, okay, :) will you available for tomorrow?
<_Trullo> wierd.. updated bios and now it works like normal..
<Seven_Six_Two> ai techniques? Is there something other than algorithms used now?
<agus> how to remove old kernel?
<rodney771> Hi, I'm trying to connect to another Ubuntu computer with Remmina, but all I see is either a black screen, or a scrambled box/rectangle in one corner of the view panel. Remmina appears to think it's connected and I get no errors. Could someone help me with it?
<rodney771> I'm using RDP
<j`ey> how can I ge the 'extlinux' package?
<CooLBALL> I am having a hell of a time
<CooLBALL> I call this one the sprinkler
<cfhowlett> CooLBALL ask your ubuntu support questions
<CooLBALL> nouveau is appropriate for my nVidia GeForce GT 220?
<scene> Which one can share some experience about  Git?
<tsunami_> hi, there was a console based web browser, I believe, does anyone know the name?
<cfhowlett> !browser|tsunami_
<ubottu> tsunami_: Some of the Web Browsers in Ubuntu's repositories include: Firefox (XUL, Gecko), Rekonq (KDE, WebKit), Konqueror (KDE, KHTML/WebKit), Chromium (GTK+, WebKit), Epiphany(GTK+, WebKit), Arora (Qt/KDE, WebKit), Midori (GTK+, WebKit), w3m (terminal-based), links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !manpage), edbrowse (terminal-based). Along with many others.
<zykotick9> tsunami_: check out links2 and elinks
<Uldics> Hi! Can someone help in choppy sound on local videos, but good sound in browser videos and local mp3? Have tried various solutions, none helps
<trollbit> hi guys
<lenny___> aaand it's pulseaudio again
<Seven_Six_Two> Uldics, have you tried multiple video players? Is it hd video for local?
<Seven_Six_Two> Is the local video smooth?
<Uldics> yes, all players make sound like too loud distorted on any sound level
<Uldics> video playback is normal, just sound is very very poor
<Uldics> almost like you had a microphone brushing against a wall
<Uldics> or heavy wind
<MonkeyDust> Uldics  in a terminal, run: alsamixer... make sure recording level is not 100%
<Uldics> and all quality videos, also old time web downloaded low resolution. Just that the sound is weirdly distorted
<Uldics> have tried, both with alsamixer and pavucontrol
<Seven_Six_Two> Uldics, in your sound settings, does your "profile" match your actual speaker arrangement?
<rbirkelbach> hi, my machine (macbook pro 13" retina late 2013) runs ubuntu 14.04 and randomly shuts without the shutdown dialog (just like when doing shutdown -h now). it's definetly not overheating and the only program that was open was emacs. does anybody have an idea what's going wrong?
<Seven_Six_Two> and does the speaker test work?
<Seven_Six_Two> rbirkelbach, is it fully updated? Does it shut down, or suddenly turn off?
<lenny___> I'd say it's definitely overheating
<Seven_Six_Two> rbirkelbach, does it give you the notification in the terminal that it's going for a shutdown?
<lenny___> your internal fan is probably stuck
<Uldics> not sure how to get to sound settings, but all the possible places have tried anything from 2.0 to 7.1
<rbirkelbach> @seven_six_two it is fully updated. it shuts down (e.g. there's the ubuntu logo)
<rbirkelbach> @seven_six_two i didn't have a terminal open
<Seven_Six_Two> Uldics, what desktop do you use? unity, gnome, kde?
<Uldics> lxde
<Seven_Six_Two> Uldics, do you get the same sound issues in unity?
<Uldics> I have removed Unity as far as I could understand
<rbirkelbach> @Seven_Six_Two it happens with mainline and the default ubuntu kernels
<Seven_Six_Two> Uldics, unity is really just a compiz plugin with gnome desktop
<Uldics> I doubt Unity is necessary for sound
<Uldics> have not had it since short time it came out
<Seven_Six_Two> Uldics, no, not necessary, just default. I'm trying to guess what your setup is.
<Uldics> then the sound was OK
<gufoe> hi
<Uldics> last 14.04 borked it, but I detected only now, as was mainly watchng web videos, not local
<Seven_Six_Two> Uldics, sound was ok when you first installed and used unity? Have you installed or uninstalled any sound stuff that you know about? Jack, alsa, pulseaudio (pa), oss, esd
<C4Cypher> Hm, dpkg -l shows fglrx as 'un', which is what I want, locate still shows a number of files, should I be looking to do another purge of fglrx and then another full reinstall of mesa, reboot?
<Uldics> no, unless the 14.04 upgrade had some libs removed/installed
<Seven_Six_Two> C4Cypher, there are likely shared libs that mesa will use
<gufoe> does anybody know where to set the proxy in xchat?
<Uldics> after that when I detected this prob, have tried getting fresh alsa, pulse
<Seven_Six_Two> Uldics, fresh? like from ppa or other repo?
<gufoe> hi
<gufoe> does anybody know where to set the proxy in xchat?
<sam_543381> sam_543381> sorry if the folowing message is bad writed ( i'm french ) : I work on ubuntu and on ubuntu there is .desktop files , .desktop files runs a commande when I double ckick on , and I've try to launch the following command , with warning , why : path=`echo "$0" | sed -e "s/[^\/]*$//"`;cd $path;bash launch.bash
<sam_543381> <sam_543381> help please
<sam_543381> <sam_543381> PS : the command work in .bash files
<tomreyn> gufoe: in preferences -> network setup
<Seven_Six_Two> rbirkelbach, maybe try           watch "dmesg | tail -20"           in a terminal, and see if you can spot anything odd before shutdown.
<tomreyn> gufoe: also i'd recommend hexchat over xchat
<subz3r0> gufoe: yes
<subz3r0> config - options - network setup
<C4Cypher> Okay, I might be charging windmills here.  I have little telling me I have any display problems, I moved from fglrx to mesa after the upgrade to trusty, and the only issue are a few things (wine based) that won't run anymore (ctd) and the daily updates of anything libgl1-mesa related.
<Uldics> I am pretty sure from default repos
<gufoe> ok thank's very much, i'm going to download it now!
<sam_543381> anyone can-he answer to my question
<sam_543381> up
<Seven_Six_Two> sam_543381, can you pastebin the entire file please?
<sam_543381> wait I go find the link
<sam_543381> plz
<tomreyn> sam_543381: use single instead of double quotes for the sed RE
<Uldics> What could be the starting point for such a sound issue?
<Seven_Six_Two> sam_543381, unless I misunderstand, don't put script in .desktop file. Put it in separate file, and call it from .desktop file
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<sam_543381> Seven_Six_two my link : http://samsamcraft.url.ph/download/trollolol/pastebin.txt
<Seven_Six_Two> Uldics, unfortunately I'm not sure. I would start by reinstalling pulseaudio and unity desktop to see if you have the same problem
<Uldics> hmm, will start with pulseaudio
<rbirkelbach> okay, thank you, @Seven_Six_Two !
<Seven_Six_Two> sam_543381, yes, put the script in a file, like trollolol.sh and call it from the .desktop file
<sam_543381> I want the file called is in a folder and this folder can be moved
<rbirkelbach> Hopefully the output will be informative..
<Seven_Six_Two> sam_543381, I don't know sed syntax, so I don't know exactly what you're doing/
<setkeh> Hey Guys im having an issue with juju bootstrap after destroying an enviroment does any one know how to fix the db already running error >> Error Log: https://gist.github.com/setkeh/fc34e0cca9063e7bb0ae
<setkeh> Note: its installed on Baremetal (not local)
<C4Cypher> It's a little frustrating, I've spent a lifetime troubleshooting Windows machines, I only made the switch six months ago and I've loved it for general usage.  I can troubleshoot and research problems myself, but my collective experience and intuition aren't nearly as much help.  This isn't a bad thing, it just feels like I just unlearned a decade's worth of solid tech work.
<CooLBALL> what video driver is best for my geforce gt 220? nouveau?
<setkeh> C4Cypher: dont worry it wont take long for your intuition and skills to catch up :)
<setkeh> CooLBALL: if your not running 3d accelerated games then yes nouveau
<Seven_Six_Two> C4Cypher, it's a different system. You'll get it. There are a few excellent books that you might want to take a look at. Or to own. Like "Linux Administrator Handbook"
<darius93> Hi, I have a problem that happens on kubuntu and ubuntu - /usr/bin/X overtime starts eatting ram without releasing it back to the system. Currently /usr/bin/X is using 40% of 12GB ram (~11.2 available to the system)
<darius93> anything i could do to fix this? I am using amd binary gpu drivers
<OerHeks> !ram
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<Seven_Six_Two> darius93, how much ram to you have? does it do it as soon as you boot?
<darius93> ubottu, its not cached memory
<ubottu> darius93: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<C4Cypher> setkeh: Thanks.  I'm not bemoaning the process.   I've always enjoyed noodling out the problems.  My real complaint is that I miss the little voice in the back of my head that seven times out of ten whispers the correct answer to any given problem I'm facing, I'll get it back, it'll just take work.
<darius93> >.> well Seven_Six_Two i have 12GB and it normally happen over 24-48 hours of the last restart
<darius93> sometimes sooner depending on if im going stuff like gaming
<Seven_Six_Two> C4Cypher, I understand your plight, but in linux, the answer is almost never "reboot", let alone 7 out of 10 times.
<setkeh> C4Cypher: yeah i was the same ie been linuxing around 15 years now but the little voice it comes back after a couple of month of learning the basics and dabbeling in the advance stuff :)
<C4Cypher> Seven_Six_Two: Yeah, there's a wealth of information out there.  Part of my reasoning for choosing Ubuntu as a distro was the knowledge that for anything I'd run into, there would be online documentation or a forum post about it.
<setkeh> only time reboot is nessisary is kernel update :)
<Seven_Six_Two> darius93, try switching something up, like your video driver, or the desktop that you're using. See if you can change something that affects it.
<Seven_Six_Two> C4Cypher, that's often true, moreso if you stick with LTS releases.
<lenny___> I don't think you're reading your ram useage correctly
<darius93> Seven_Six_Two, this been going on since 13.04. I dont know if its something in amd settings or if its the drivers itself. I would use the opensource drivers but they arent the best for gaming
<C4Cypher> Seven_Six_Two: Pfft, yeah.  That's part of the beauty of linux, the modular design, everything feels hot swappable and very little feels glued to anything else. Polar opposite to DLL hell.   And yeah, just jumped from 12.04 to 14.04.
<setkeh> darius93: im not using bubuntu but im using the same driver and my ram usage is fine
<Seven_Six_Two> darius93, oh I agree with that! have you switched your desktop since then?
<Seven_Six_Two> darius93, there are a lot of things that can affect xorg
<setkeh> have you tried switching to the OSS driver to be aure it is actually the driver ??
<darius93> been updating to latest ubuntu (13.04 -> 13.10 -> 14.04) so i dont think that would be a problem. I am wondering if its something in the setting itself that could be causing X not to release the memory
<setkeh> not that i can think of
<lenny___> setkeh, how do one "switches to the OSS driver" since it not even loaded by default anymore
<lenny___> tell me how do you switch to the OSS drivern in a rcent ubuntu
<lenny___> I'm curious
<setkeh> lenny___: well the first step is installing it :P
<lenny___> be specific
<lenny___> what do I do to "switch to the OSS driver"
<darius93> Seven_Six_Two, http://i.imgur.com/Q83PyfD.png this is the only thing i could think of that might impact the memory. This is also an apu fyi
<C4Cypher> Seven_Six_Two: And in my own defense, I try to keep the penalty reboots to a minimum.  Problems have their tells, and there are paths to take when you see those tells.  Looks like a video issue? Dxdiag and so on.  I'll learn X Window's tells.
<setkeh> lenny___: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<marc__> hello guys... does anyone know how to manage which notifactions are skipped and which are not with xfce4-notifyd? i'm uing lubuntu, but i don't get any answer what so ever in the lubuntu-channel
<bart> Hi
<gufoe> hi bart
<bart> Is high CPU usage necessarily bad?
<bekks> No.
<C4Cypher> setkeh: I could kiss you for that link.
<setkeh> C4Cypher: Please dont :P but your welcome :)
<michaelms> And, you know by chance what "CPU usage" really means? How is it calculated?
<zykotick9> michaelms: if you mean CPU %, keep in mind, that it's a measure of time...  you can't actually use 75% of a CPU, it's binary 0 or 1.
<michaelms> zykotick9: thanks, it was exactly what I was looking for
<michaelms> zykotick9: why don't applications like find take full CPU resources (time)? Are they more busy with disk I/O operations?
<zykotick9> michaelms: with find, i'd certainly think it would be i/o bound.  checking load is often handy.
<michaelms> zykotick9: which load?
<C4Cypher> With the move to Ubuntu, the greatest joy has been the boost I've gotten to my hobby of tinkering with programming in my spare time.   With windows, most of the time I had to play was spent dicking around with the tools and configuring things to get it to work.   The GNU GCC suite and make tools just work, yes I need to learn them, yes they can be a bit archaic, but I'm spending much more of my time actually tinkering with code.
<zykotick9> michaelms: load is shown in top/htop/uptime.  load of 1 = 100% single cpu usage, for multicore/SMB systems divide load number by number of cores/cpus.
<C4Cypher> If I run into a problem, I know it's a bug I made ... not my environment stabbing me in the back.
<daftykins> C4Cypher: that's great news, i'm afraid this is a support channel though :)
<C4Cypher> daftykins: It's out of my system, but thanks.
<egsome> For a computer with 2GB of RAM, Is using 32-bit Ubuntu better than 64-bit Ubuntu ?
<daftykins> egsome: yes, i'd agree
<egsome> daftykins, Can I know why ?
<Shadow007> is unity friendly for 2 GB RAM ??
<daftykins> probably barely.
<egsome> Shadow007, I use XFCE
<daftykins> egsome: the major purpose of running 64-bit is to address 4GB+ RAM, but software tends to get larger for 64-bit programs, so sticking to 32-bit when you don't have >3.5GB RAM is wise
<zykotick9> egsome: 2GB is not a lot of memory.  64bit has more overhead then 32bit does, so the same amount of ram will actually be smaller when using 64bit
<bekks> zykotick9: This overhead is less than a very few MB actually.
<Shadow007> oh,i just corious with unity..i'm using Gnome now
<bekks> daftykins: You are wrong. the major purpose of a 64bit OS is to support 64bit.
<daftykins> bekks: meh, that seems subjective but ok
<bekks> daftykins: Thats the objective part of it. Nonsense like "the major purpose of running 64-bit is to address 4GB+ RAM" is simple untrue, since thats easily possible using PAE as well. So from that point of view, 64bit would be unnecessary - which is a myth, actually.
<bekks> *simply
<daftykins> bekks: you raise a fair point :)
<zykotick9> bekks: PAE is a "hack", and not a good one...
<bekks> zykotick9: I know that. :)
<daftykins> you could consider my statement sufficient for new users though
<bekks> zykotick9: But it serves well at this point to show that 64bit is not just for addressing more than 4GB RAM ;)
<bekks> daftykins: No, I cant, since it isnt true, sorry. Let's move on, we're moving out of support actually :)
<daftykins> heh, ok.
<Guest40411> Is there a quick and easy way to change the dropdown menu for my Ubuntu 14.04LTS?
<Guest40411> I don't have the icons on the left side, I have a drop down menu from the upper left corner
<egsome> bekks, So, You see I will not get a better RAM Usage with 32bit ?
<bekks> egsome: Not noticable. But using 32bit, you will waste resources by not using them at all.
<bekks> egsome: It's like driving a bus for 64 passenger but never transport more than 32 of them.
<egsome> bekks, So, You have any suggestions for this computer to get better performance ? I just need to use it for coding, not entertainment ..
<bekks> egsome: get more RAM. If thats impossible, use a light desktop environment, like lxde, which is shipped by lubuntu.
<egsome> bekks, is lxde lighter than XFCE ?
<cfhowlett> egsome marginally
<egsome> cfhowlett, Great, I will try it now ..
<Volkard> when you open a dropdown menu, you can type in letters and it will jump directly to items beginnin in that letter. someone should add a paste function so it would reach the item of the word we copied directly, or the closest alphabetical item
<newbie|3> Volkard: I had gotten stuck.  I hope you are answering my question.
<newbie|3> Because I had to shut down my IRC client
<sync0pate> can anyone help me with how to detect and enable an HDMI display?
<sync0pate> using lubuntu 12.04
<newbie|3> But to anyone who wants to help me, I want to stuff all the LibreOffice stuff in a sub menu in the Office main menu
<holstein> sync0pate: i just plug in it, and see if it works.. if not, its usually due to linux support from the manufacturer of the hardware.. so i try proprietary graphics drivers if available.. usually, these days, most just work "out of the box" i find, though, maybe not with audio..
<sync0pate> plugged it in
<sync0pate> nothing
<holstein> newbie|3: what menu? in unity?
<tacomaster> Is there a way to disable the unity bar animation when you start or stop an application? What i am talking about is when a program is opened or closed the unity bar will first put an icon on the bar, then it will push the icon out to the right for a sec then move it back to the unity bar. I am trying to make it so you can completely hide the unity bar but this is visually annoying the hell out of me. If someone nows how to stop this I would be in your d
<sync0pate> have nvidia proprietary drivers holstein
<sync0pate> it's a TV, if that makes a difference
<holstein> !dualhead | sync0pate
<ubottu> sync0pate: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<holstein> sync0pate: it may.. if you dont understand the tv..
<sync0pate> I don't want dual head.. I want *just* this output.. but..
<sync0pate> yeah, I don't understand any of it
<sync0pate> where's the best place to start?
<holstein> sync0pate: dual head is relevant..
<sync0pate> ok
<holstein> sync0pate: the end result is the same.. signal from a secondary output on your unit..
<sync0pate> so.. where do I start?
<holstein> sync0pate: there are keys on the keybaord.. settings in the bios.. also, it may just not be possible to work in linux
<sync0pate> I can't see anything on keyboard or bios
<sync0pate> checked that
<holstein> sync0pate: nothing at all? thats bad
<Magentium> Clear
<holstein> sync0pate: you have *no* settings in the bios? or no relevant settings?
<Magentium> Hi Everyon e:)
<sync0pate> no relevant settings, sorry
<sync0pate> there are plenty of the usual bios settings
<sync0pate> but I dont see anything related to display
<sync0pate> it's an acer revo, nvidia ion
<sync0pate> if that helps
<sync0pate> I have nvidia proprietary drivers installed
<Guest67679> hihi
<holstein> sync0pate: it may not be possible to work.. and the nvidia ion stuff can be quite problematic...
<sync0pate> so you say "it may not be possible"
<sync0pate> but obviously I would like to find out if it is
<sync0pate> so where can I start looking?
<DJJeff> sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] | Sense Key : No Sense [current]
<DJJeff> would this indicate that my usb drive is broken?
<holstein> sync0pate: you can try *all* the drivers available.. the open one, the proprietary one.. the different versions of them
<DJJeff> hexdump -C /dev/sdb shows some data then gets input/output error
<sync0pate> so, it may be that ubuntu/linux just doesn't support hdmi out?
<sync0pate> with my hardware, at least
<holstein> sync0pate: no... its not up to ubuntu/linux to provide the support. it may be that nvidia doesnt allow the hardware to be supported well, or provide support.. they likely didnt promise you it would work in linux
<phelix> anyone tried to get gecko installed using with winetricks ?
<sync0pate> yeah I'm not trying to *blame* anything here
<sync0pate> just understand the situation
<holstein> sync0pate: there are unsupported ppa's with more recent driver you can try.. what is the specific graphics chip?
<sync0pate> how do I find out?
<holstein> sync0pate: well, you already konw its not supported offically.. so, basically the way i find out is by trying the options..
<holstein> sync0pate: what is the specific chipset?
<sync0pate> how do I find out the specific chipset?
<sync0pate> that's what I'm asking..
<tomreyn> DJJeff: i'm not sure what it means, but try to reset your usb host adapter (i.e. reboot), and before you do that and until you retest this device, remove all other devices off it.
<holstein> sync0pate: i run "lspci" in a terminal.. you can share the output in a pastebin if you need help with it..
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sync0pate> holstein, relevant line is "VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation ION VGA (rev b1)"
<DJJeff> tomreyn, I have tried this usb thumb drive in 4 different computers now
<tomreyn> DJJeff: if you're willing to spend time on understanding scsi, have a look at http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/archived/SCSI-Programming-HOWTO/SCSI-Programming-HOWTO-21.html
<DJJeff> my /var/log/syslog all say the same thing
<tomreyn> DJJeff: well that sounds like a strong indication that it's broken i guess.
<DJJeff> my guess is I unplugged it without unmounting it first
<sync0pate> holstein, google gives me the impression that a lot of people have got hdmi video working with ubuntu + acer revo
<holstein> sync0pate: you are trying the "display" too? if you want, you can install arandr which is a nice gui tool for managing displays that i find helpul..
<sync0pate> because there's a lot of people saying "video works" but audio doesnt
<sync0pate> holstein, what do you mean trying the display too?
<holstein> sync0pate: it works "out of the box" with my nvidia ion.. but, the audio doesnt work
<holstein> sync0pate: display tool*
<sync0pate> strange.. I don't care about audio anyway, so I would settle for that
<DJJeff> netflix almost works good on ubuntu for anyone that wants to try out this pipelight (for more info /j #pipelight)
<sync0pate> "display" tool?
<holstein> sync0pate: what software are you using that makes you think the output should work?
<sync0pate> nvidia-settings
<sync0pate> trying to detect displays in there
<holstein> sync0pate: if you are not using software, look for a display output tool in whatever de you are using.. if you want, you can try arandr which i have found helpful,
<sync0pate> I'll try arandr
<holstein> !info arandr
<ubottu> arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.7.1-1 (trusty), package size 66 kB, installed size 507 kB
<sync0pate> ok..
<sync0pate> arandr shows the hdmi output, but not as active..
<sync0pate> under "outputs"
<sync0pate> and it won't let me click it to activate it?
<tomreyn> DJJeff: unplugging the device too early can cause data loss and file system inconsistencies (as well as inconsitencies to other logical layers below that if you were currently changing them, as well as bad ATA bus / controller states), but would not cause the physical media itself to become corrupt as far i know.
<holstein> sync0pate: see that you can activate it
<sync0pate> it won't.. the checkbox is disabled holstein
<holstein> sync0pate: ok.. so, you can try other drivers.. you can try the open ones.. which you can easily try from a live CD.. you can try ppa's.. you can look for and apply any upgrades.. etc
<sync0pate> there's no way to just.. enable it? :(
<holstein> sync0pate: when you buy the hardware, the company pays someone to do all this testing and configuring, but for windows.. it can be challenging doing it one's self..
<DJJeff> hexdump -C /dev/sdg will actually show some output so it could be badblocks or sectors?
<holstein> sync0pate: there is nothing about ubuntu preventing you from enabling it
<DJJeff> if there was a way to skip over the broken part
<holstein> sync0pate: but, there is little it can do to facilitate you enabling it if the vendor is not allowing that..
<DJJeff> and recover something I will be amazed
<sync0pate> I guess I might try some live USB's of later releases
<sync0pate> and see how that works
<sync0pate> I'm getting an error when trying to install the later proprietary drivers
<sync0pate> but I might give the ppa's a go
<holstein> sync0pate: specifially, different drivers.. which require kernel modules that cant be used live like that
<sync0pate> I have no idea how to switch back to the open drivers
<sync0pate> ?
<holstein> sync0pate: you can purge the driver you installed, or try the live CD which has the open drivers..
<daftykins> sync0pate: the revos are getting quite old now, if you're talking atom + ion1, the latest ubuntu would probably not be the most pleasant experience on that.
<holstein> sync0pate: or, you can likely just try the xorg.conf and specify the open driver and test..
<sync0pate> daftykins, even with like lubuntu?
<holstein> sync0pate: lubuntu *is* ubuntu
<sync0pate> I have lubuntu 1204 at the moment, and it's nippy enough
<daftykins> sync0pate: less so, but then it depends what you use the system for
<sync0pate> yeah I know, but without all the unity stuff
<holstein> i would try 14.04...
<sync0pate> media centre
<daftykins> sync0pate: they are essentially nettops
<sync0pate> yeah I know
<sync0pate> that's why it was <£100
<sync0pate> heh
<daftykins> sync0pate: i just run xbmcbuntu on my similar device as a dedicated HTPC.
<tomreyn> DJJeff: try ddrescue and similar tools for data recovery
<Datz_> Hi, I'm trying to do some recording with audacity, yet I can't find a "stereo mix" option in my audio settings. Do I need to load a driver/module or something?
<DJJeff> when I plug it into ubuntu desktop it trys to mount it and I can not do anything
<holstein> Datz: i suggest pavucontrol
<DJJeff> when I plug it into my routers usb port I can run e2fsck and hexdump
<holstein> !Info pavucontrol
<roadtrip> how do i log in from terminal on Lubantu?  I just go straight into desktop without "issue and log in window when i start.
<Datz> go ubottu go
<DJJeff> my router does not have ddrescue :(
<subz3r0> roadtrip: startx
<Datz> holstein: thanks, I'll look into that..
<holstein> Datz: regardless.. you can find it in the repos.. and it helps with routing..
<Datz> routing eh
<newbie|3> holstein: Are you still there?  I was a bit busy ...
<tomreyn> DJJeff: you don't need to mount it. ddrescue works on devices, not file systems. the goal should be to copy as much as possible of the raw sectors into an image file, then analyze that image file later.
<DJJeff> like on my ubuntu desktop I type $ sudo fdisk -l
<DJJeff> and it hangs
<DJJeff> untill I remove the usb thumb
<roadtrip>  subz3r0: what is startx?
<tomreyn> DJJeff: see whether the usb device will show up in 'cat /proc/partitions' output once it is connected
<Guest19874> If i where to want to create shortcuts in terminal say I wanted to type fi and have it run a command that did "firefox & disown" what would I try to learn. Is this something I would need C++ for?
<daftykins> Guest19874: bash scripting more like
<newbie|3> holstein: When you ask which "menu?  in unity?", I don't quite understand.  I have 14.04 LTS 64 bit.  I don't have the icons on the left side.  I think it's called xfce
<Guest19874> can I run a bash script without typing sh or having a .sh extension daftykins
<DJJeff> tomreyn, http://bpaste.net/show/393734/
<DJJeff> sdb and sdb1 shows up
<DJJeff> which is correct
<tomreyn> DJJeff: and those refer to the usb drive?
<Datz> holstein: thanks, installed it. Actually, I think something I did last boot worked, and I just needed to restart
<Datz> cheers!
<Datz> bye
<DJJeff> yes
<daftykins> Guest19874: oh i see what you mean now, hmm not sure then sorry
<newbie|3> holstein: I mean there is a Ubuntu (I'm using Ubuntu Studio, but that must be more or less the same) icon in the upper left corner.  When I click on it, a menu drops down from there.
<newbie|3> holstein: One of the menus is "Office".  In that menu, there are seperate entries for each program in LibreOffice.  I would like to make a sub menu to incorporate all of that in a seperate place so I can "unclutter" the Office menu
<newbie|3> brb
<tomreyn> DJJeff: sudo apt-get install gddrescue; sudo ddrescue --direct --retries=5 /dev/sdb ~/sdb_image.img ~/sdb_image.log
<tomreyn> DJJeff: that's just a suggestion, read the ddrescue man page for details
<DJJeff> that seems to be working
<tomreyn> once you have that image, you'd use kpartx to analyze the partition table in it, then extract the sdb1 filesystem to a separate image file (you could also try to skip this and make ddrescue read only sdb1). then try to mount the file system image or use other tools to recover data from it.
<sydney> newbie|3: if you right click on the menu,what does it say?
<linuxthe1ish> hi, how can i clone a partition from one hard disk to another, expand it then boot from the new hard disk?
<tomreyn> DJJeff: make sure you never do any write operations (such as fsck) on the recovered image directly, always make a copy first and work on that, since you only have that one image file, and may not be able to recreate it from the broken usb key.
<daftykins> linuxthe1ish: look into clonezilla
 * holstein +1 clonezilla
<linuxthe1ish> am i safe to delete my windows partition?
<linuxthe1ish> does ubuntu install grub on the linux partition?
<DJJeff> thanks for the heads up
<holstein> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<holstein> linuxthe1ish: there are ways to specify where grub installs...
<DJJeff> lucky me its only 16GB of data to try and recover
<OerHeks> linuxthe1ish, according to bug 1 you are safe to delete any windows partition.
<ubottu> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Chelsea_Jergens> Hi, I am using linux lite which is ubuntu based. Would general processes be the same so that i can use this forum
<linuxthe1ish> is it safe to clone /dev/sd5 to /dev/sdb ?
<linuxthe1ish> then i can reinstall grub later
<OerHeks> Chelsea_Jergens, linux lite is not ubuntu, and is not supported here. join their irc channel, thanks
<holstein> linuxthe1ish: safe depends on many things, friend.. i suggest backing up *any* and all data you want to recover or have safe. move forward as if you have broken the entire drive and all your data is elsewhere that you are concerned with
<sydney> newbie|3: im not sure of how to do that easily. :\
<Chelsea_Jergens> Thanks
<tarkus_> Good morning! Can anyone help me out understanding the "ln" command I'm having serious issues with it and the guides online don't address my interests
<daftykins> tarkus_: type "man ln"
<DJJeff> tomreyn, is ddrescue suppose to go over 16GB?
<tarkus_> I have daftykins
<DJJeff> its almost up to 30000 MB
<tarkus_> but still I don't get it
<daftykins> tarkus_: perhaps you should pastebin what you're trying to run, what you expected to happen and what's actually happening
<rene_> what is ubuntu
<tarkus_> <daftykins> ok, understandable. But answer me this: Is the ln command able to point where files should go? For example: Can I point the files that a program will install from one hard drive into another hard drive (both ext4) ?
<daftykins> tarkus_: are you by any chance trying to configure a system with an SSD and an HDD?
<tarkus_> SSD
<tarkus_> SSD to an HDD
<rlw980> How do I make a usb bootaBLE for windows xp
<rlw980> using the Ubuntu OS
<daftykins> tarkus_: so your system has one of each, OS installed to the SSD?
<daftykins> rlw980: not gonna happen, plus XP is EOL so you shouldn't be using it anymore
<rlw980> daftykins: shut up if i want to install it again i can, it's my flipping pc and not yours ok
<bekks> rlw980: XOP cant boot from USB at all.
<tarkus_> <daftykins> to be specific... I'm using PlayOnLinux and it's asking to install large games. I already have those installations in my 1 TB hard drive (ext4) so all I should need to do is make a link to those files
<bekks> XP even.
<daftykins> rlw980: whoa... calm down
<tomreyn> DJJeff: it should end where the media ends
<rlw980> bekks: yes you can but if i'm going to get absue i'll google it then?
<bekks> rlw980: according to MS you cant, and thats more than enough to be said.
<daftykins> rlw980: no it requires lots of scripts and modifications, but as mentioned it's EOL and this isn't Windows support
<MengXingHun> who knows firefox 's socks5 how to process
<MengXingHun>  one HTTP Responses Data?
<MengXingHun> Is Raw?
<daftykins> tarkus_: doesn't it support changing the path manually?
<daftykins> tarkus_: alternatively you just need "ln -s /path/here /path/here" but i always forget which one is source and which is destination, i also think one has to be empty to create first so that could be mildly tricky.
<Chelsea_Jergens> Is there an add-on that allows thunderbird to support owa exchange accounts?
<tarkus_> <daftykins>, from the app (PlayOnLinux) no, there is no option for it. But everywhere on the internet says that I should be doing the ln command. Worst part is everyone say's its easy and I still dont understand it :D
<bekks> Chelsea_Jergens: No.
<holstein> rlw980: there should be lots of posts about that online. i remember having mixed luck with it when i tried a few years back, and since microsoft didnt guarantee i could boot usb and specifically dont allow copying the installation media, i decided not to do it. i think i did a clone solution, which you might explore clonezilla
<daftykins> tarkus_: just bear in mind you're pointing one folder to another, not files to files
<tomreyn> DJJeff: retry without --direct (writing to a different image and log file) if the first run went past 15633408 KB
<daftykins> tarkus_: (it's called a symbolic link)
<rlw980> holstein: well can you help me please
<tarkus_> <daftykins> folder to a folder ? That's the part I don't understand. What does that mean exactly? I'm trying to free space from my (60gb SSD) by using the "ln" command to tunnel those installations into my (1 terrabyte HDD; ext4)
<holstein> rlw980: sure.. but not in this channel, since its not the scope of the channel.. you can PM me if you like, and i may be able to direct you somewhere, or help you google search
<tomreyn> DJJeff: also read "info ddrescue" -> "Direct disc access"
<MengXingHun> hello all , who know firefox how to process The Socks5 reaply one HTTP Responese?
<rlw980> holstein: can you PM me
<daftykins> tarkus_: right, so where does this program install games to? let's call that /games/ - you want to link that instead to (External) /games/
<tomreyn> MengXingHun: your question is grammatically incorrect and incomprehensible, i am afraid.
<daftykins> tarkus_: err, where 'External' is HDD.
<MengXingHun> tomreyn, i'm sry.
<tarkus_> daftykins Should I do the pastebin of what I'm trying to do and give you the link?
<tarkus_> I think I'm on the right track with all you've said... It's the execution of it that's killing me
<daftykins> tarkus_: sure, paste.ubuntu.com is good
<tomreyn> MengXingHun: that's fine, i'm just telling you so you can improve it.
<tomreyn> MengXingHun: you native language is chinese?
<MengXingHun> tomreyn, look is one hard job...
<MengXingHun> tomreyn, yes.
<tomreyn> !cn | MengXingHun
<ubottu> MengXingHun: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<tarkus_> <daftykins>, btw thanks for the swift reply bro! It's making my permanent switch to ubuntu (from windows) such a pleasant trip :)
<daftykins> tarkus_: just a heads up i have to leave very shortly
<daftykins> maybe 15 mins left
<linuxthe1ish> will * 0 * * * crontab happen every night at 00:00 ?
<tarkus_> Ok, will try to make my case as fast as a new user that's never been on linux can do :)
<tomreyn> linuxthe1ish: yes. additionally it will run every minute between 00:00 and 00:59
<linuxthe1ish> ah, thanks :D
<tomreyn> linuxthe1ish: you probably want 0 0 * * *
<tomreyn> tarkus_: chances are you can get help from someone else when d4ftykins has to run, if you can sum up your goal, where you startedd from and what has been achieved so far again.
<rlw980> I'll shall be right back ok guys?
<holstein> rlw980: not for xp support.. not here
<daftykins> tarkus_: maybe instructing you through a simple test demo would be useful - as it happens my plans have been delayed 30 mins
<tarkus_> Ok
<tarkus_> I'm done making my case on the paste file with as much detail as I could (http://paste.ubuntu.com/7680675/)
<jhag2> hello everyone !!!
<tarkus_> hi :)
<jhag2> I am having issues getting my wireless to work on my hp mini 110
<MrSendova> Hi, I have a problem connecting my computer running ubuntu 12.04 to my local network via a usb wifi dongle. It connects but after a couple of minutes it just stops working. Here's the dongle I have: http://www.adafruit.com/products/1012
<jhag2> I have consulted the ubuntu forums and have had great suggestions
<jhag2> but, still am having issues. I can provide information and if anyone would like to teamviewer into my computer i am ok with that
<tarkus_> jhag2, you wouldnt happen to have a broadcom chip? I had some issues but after checking the "additional drivers application" it solved them all
<jhag2> what site can i use to post information so i dont just flood the channel ?
<jhag2> so i can give you a link
<tarkus_> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<daftykins> tarkus_: are these games definitely in the format that they can just go straight into playonlinux? so they're not steam games etc
<tarkus_> they are battle.net games (diablo 3, hearthstone, starcraft)
<tarkus_> but it if it's too hard / difficult I can simply re-download
<daftykins> tarkus_: ok, so standalone installed paths?
<tarkus_> my main goal is simply to use the space on the other hard drive
<tarkus_> Yeah, standalone installed paths
<daftykins> how big is sda2?
<tarkus_> 500gb
<jhag2> here is my information http://paste.ubuntu.com/7680689/
<jhag2> again, if need teamviewer is an option if anyone is feeling confident haha
<jhag2> and here is the forum post i been getting help, this will show what i have done. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2230820&p=13055332#post13055332
<tarkus_> daftykins> it may be too complicated to use the files I already have so maybe it would be best to focus on making the ln file and let playonlinux download it from there...
<daftykins> tarkus_: sure, i shall attack things that way
<daftykins> tarkus_: ok can you pastebin the output of "ls -al ~/.PlayOnLinux/ ?
<daftykins> tarkus_: oops "ls -al ~/.PlayOnLinux/"
<nb---> can anyone tell me the best way to install ubuntu on my machine. i have windows 8 but no cd rom. i dont know how i can install it automatically.
<jhag2> do you have a usb drive ?
<holstein> nb---: what can you boot? usb stick?
<holstein> !Install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<nb---> i have a usb yes
<tarkus_> The guides I used where using "ls -s" ... the command worked but when I deleted the source (on my SSD) it did not recognized the files that I had copied to my HDD
<jhag2> download the iso, and use rufus to install the iso on the usb
<clemens> My power button isn't working  anymore. If i'm pressing it the current windows minimizes. If i click on the right top corner shutdown (restart or shutdown) I can click shutdown and the window disappear and it doesn't'appear a second time (Ubuntu 14.04 64 bit)
<jhag2> just search rufus and download it
<jhag2> and do what ubottu suggested
<nb---> ok
<nb---> thanks
<jhag2> the usb will do the same as a cd would
<nb---> sorry but what is rufus?
<jhag2> rufus is a program that will turn a usb into a bootable device
<nb---> oh i see
<nb---> thanks
<jhag2> it will put the os onto the usb
<holstein> nb---: unetbootin as well.. or, just dd copy the iso
<OerHeks> jhag2, you forumpost misses one detail "lpphy"  this answer shuld work >< http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2155317&page=2&p=12696403#post12696403
<jhag2> he is using windows 8 right now
<jhag2> or she
<OerHeks> shuld-should
<nb---> she
<jhag2> sorry he/she
<nb---> babes
<jhag2> da girl
<tomreyn> MrSendova: try this first, and reboot: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware linux-firmware-nonfree
<daftykins> i think universal USB installer from pendrivelinux.com would be best
<daftykins> (for a windows program to make up a USB flash drive)
<daftykins> tarkus_: were you ok with my request?
<jhag2> im rufus all the way if you are using microsoft :3
<jhag2> im a stubborn
<nb---> is rufus easy
<jhag2> ...yikes that sounds bad @.@ "note to self, do not say rufus all the way"
<nb---> i am not really a command person
<jhag2> yes, if you are not terminal comfortable
<MrSendova> tomreyn: ok thanks
<jhag2> if you download it now, i will help you through the process
<tomreyn> MrSendova: if it doesn't help and upgrading to 14.04 is an option, do it. if this still doesn't help then look into building the fixed RTL8192cu driver module yourself, there are insructions available on the web.
<holstein> nb---: all the tools so far are GUI tools.. just start trying them.. rufus, which i have never heard or, or unetbootin or the pendrivelinux.com universal usb installer
<tarkus_> <daftykins> this is the guide I tried (which is basically what everyone recommends online) http://www.windows-to-linux.com/2013/09/run-playonlinux-games-outside-home-directory/
<tarkus_> after reading the man and going through the commands as the guide said... I deleted the source files (on my SDD) and kept the files on my (HDD) thinking the ln command will send the playonlinux to work with the files on my HDD but nothing happened.
<tarkus_> Looked for a phew more guides and same result
<tarkus_> commands don't give an error and everything looks OK but when I run the app it won't recognize the changes
<jhag2> i might be a noob saying this but, i do sudo apt-get update after everything i change
<jhag2> and restart sometimes
<daftykins> tarkus_: so if you could pastebin the above mentioned command "ls -al ~/.PlayOnLinux/" that'd be great
<daftykins> jhag2: all "sudo apt-get update" does is get the vary latest versions of the package lists to see what package versions are available, so that wouldn't be necessary
<jhag2> yeah, i still have nooby thoughts
<tarkus_> <daftykins>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7680743/
<jhag2> linux is a life long learning process.. i have only had about a year of light to moderate experience
<daftykins> tarkus_: ah do you see that arrow there? that's showing a previous symlink you created
<tarkus_> yes
<tarkus_> <daftykins>, yes sir... I see it.
<daftykins> tarkus_: so what's gone wrong is it's obviously one folder too deep, it's created .PlayOnLinux/PlayOnLinux/
<tarkus_> mmmmm
<daftykins> making sense?
<daftykins> tarkus_: ok first up let's remove that mistake, please run "rm -r ~/.PlayOnLinux/PlayOnLinux"
<tarkus_> so Instead of SDD (what ever path... =  .PlayOnLinux) its doing something like (what ever path = .PlayOnLinux + another path inside)
<jhag2> so im still having issues with my wireless
<daftykins> tarkus_: indeed!
<jhag2> i did the sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-llphy-installer
<tarkus_> but all that reference are still for the SDD right ?
<jhag2> and it said unable to locate package firmware-b43-installer
<tarkus_> I get it ... too deep :D
<jhag2> im not sure what i am doing wrong
<daftykins> tarkus_: not sure what you mean, but if you can run the above we can get going :>
<tarkus_> ok done,
<tarkus_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7680763/
<tarkus_> the ln (link) was removed
<daftykins> perfect
<jhag2> I just dont know why this is being so difficult for me
<daftykins> tarkus_: ok i see you're root right now, can you open a fresh terminal and run "cd ~/.PlayOnLinux" which should change your prompt to say you're in that folder? "pwd" will also confirm /home/tarkus/.PlayOnLinux/
<Dureiken> Hi there, I would like some help to install AMD Catalyst 14.6 driver without xserver, I achieved to do it with 13.11 but not with 14.6. Thanks
<tarkus_> Yes sir
<tarkus_> continue
<daftykins> tarkus_: "mv * /media/tarkus/sda2/Games/PlayOnLinux"
<BlueProtoman> How can I list en masse the channels used by all the wireless routers near me?
<daftykins> tarkus_: hopefully that won't give an error
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: if 'kismet' still exists it does this
<tarkus_> daftykins> ok so that's move all the files from my current possition (/home/tarkus/.PlayOnLinux/) to the HDD (/media/tarkus/sda2/Games/PlayOnLinux)
<tarkus_> its working
<daftykins> tarkus_: yep, did it complete ok? it would've said nothing
<tarkus_> heheh some DOS goes a long way in understanding all this stuff :D
<tarkus_> It's working
<daftykins> sure does :)
<jhag2> so is there a reason it says unable to locate package firmware-b43-llphy-installer ?
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: Okay, got it.  How?
<daftykins> jhag2: it could be the package name isn't exactly that. try this command to search for package names "apt-cache search firmware-b43"
<BlueProtoman> (How can I see what channels everyone around me is using, that is)
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: i think you tend to run it in a terminal as "kismet <interface>" where your interface might be wlan0
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: it may need sudo also, but try without first :)
<tomreyn> BlueProtoman: you can just run "iwlist"
<daftykins> cunning.
<BlueProtoman> tomreyn: Will that tell me which channels are most or least used by my neighbors?
<jhag2> and it seems with lubuntu there is no way to see wireless netowrks that are available
<tarkus_> <daftykins> bummer... got a phew errors (http://paste.ubuntu.com/7680801/0
<tarkus_> <daftykins> bummer... got a phew errors (http://paste.ubuntu.com/7680801/)
<tomreyn> BlueProtoman: it will list the AP's around you, their signal strength and configuration (including the channels they are tuned to)
<tomreyn> iwlist wlan0 scanning
<daftykins> tarkus_: if you run "ls -a" is there anything still in there besides . and .. ?
<newuser> hello can anyone say what is --prefix command used alongwitl ./configure
<holstein> jhag2: try running "nm-applet" from the terminal
<daftykins> tarkus_: please also pastebin "ls -al /media/tarkus/sda2/Games/PlayOnLinux"
<BlueProtoman> tomreyn: Okay.  But I only see the router I'm currently connected to.  I want to see the channels *all* nearby routers are using/
<holstein> jhag2: should show up down by the time in the tray when its running correctly..
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: perhaps it's "iwlist scan" ?
<tarkus_> daftykins>, yes sir! here you go (http://paste.ubuntu.com/7680810/)
<tomreyn> BlueProtoman: it should show them all, but your current connection may make more difficult to see others. so you may want to disconnect off that AP you're on now, and run this command then.
<BlueProtoman> tomreyn: Will try and get back to you on that
<jhag2> well i just did nm-applet and it now shows my wired connection
<tarkus_> daftykins> I'm guessing this means some files are left over in the wineprefix folder...
<jhag2> but i am still not getting my wifi
<daftykins> tarkus_: only if you see some?
<Chelsea_Jergens> So I installed chromium, and I have adobe flash plugin installed but no video content. What am I doing wrong?
<holstein> jhag2: then, its likley the wifi is not on, or the chip is disabled.. or not supported
<holstein> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jhag2> this is supported
<tomreyn> Chelsea_Jergens: how did you install flash?
<xangua> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree | Chelsea_Jergens
<ubottu> Chelsea_Jergens: pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.3ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 9 kB, installed size 65 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<jhag2> when i used wicd my wireless would show up but then when i would restart it would not
<BlueProtoman> tomreyn: Yep, it's all good.  Thanks!
<Chelsea_Jergens> thru syaptic
<tomreyn> bluenemo: welcome
<jhag2> and then when i would put my password in i would get bad password
<tomreyn> bluenemo: sorry, didn't mean to say that to you
<tarkus_> <daftykins>, yes I believe it did leave behind some files (http://paste.ubuntu.com/7680823/)
<holstein> jhag2: when you would? what about when you do now? whats different?
<clemens__> Anyone?
<Chelsea_Jergens> Ubottu: I see the option to install pepperflash, but why would i need to if adobe flash is installed?
<ubottu> Chelsea_Jergens: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<daftykins> tarkus_: ok first up "sudo chown -R tarkus: /media/tarkus/sda2/Games/PlayOnLinux" then use cursor up to repeat the "mv" command to re-run it, see if that completes without error
<jhag2> well i was advised to uninstall wicd network manager
<jhag2> idk, i have the blue light indicating wireless is on
<Chelsea_Jergens> tomreyn: i installed chromium thru the packae manager
<tomreyn> Chelsea_Jergens: note how i asked about flash, not chromium
<holstein> clemens__: i dont see your question..
<clemens__> My power button isn't working  anymore. If i'm pressing it the current windows minimizes. If i click on the right top corner shutdown (restart or shutdown) I can click shutdown and the window disappear and it doesn't'appear a second time (Ubuntu 14.04 64 bit)
<xangua> Chelsea_Jergens: because chromium/chrome no longer supports npapi plugins
<daftykins> jhag2: did you run the command i told you to?
<tarkus_> daftykins> SUCCESS!!! operation complete without errors :D
<Chelsea_Jergens> tomreyn: my mistake, i installed flash thru the package manager as well
<tarkus_> that made total sense
<jhag2> which one ?
<jhag2> from the forum ?
<xmj> which package do i want to install to get mount.nfs?
<Chelsea_Jergens> xangua: what are npapi plugins?
<daftykins> tarkus_: excellent :) ok now we want to move one folder up, remove the existing .PlayOnLinux and then symlink to the other drive. so "cd .." to go up one, which will be ~ again, then "rm -r .PlayOnLinux"
<xmj> (or, similar, the thing that allows NFS mounts) ?
<tomreyn> Chelsea_Jergens: so make sure you installed the pepperflash one, the other packages install the npapi one, which works with firefox only
<holstein> clemens__: what do you mean by "anymore".. under what conditions did it work?
<daftykins> jhag2: apt-cache search firmware-b43
<daftykins> jhag2: or is this system not connected to the internet?
<Chelsea_Jergens> tomreyn: so flash only works for firefox, and i need pepper to work with chromium?
<tarkus_> <daftykins>, done
<newuser> BlueProtoman:  can you say why the "--prefix" used along with ./configure
<jhag2> what information do you want from my results
<holstein> jhag2: is the broadcom firmware you need installed?
<daftykins> tarkus_: now for the money maker... make sure you're as tarkus@ and not root right now: "ln -s .PlayOnLinux /media/tarkus/sda2/Games/PlayOnLinux"
<tomreyn> Chelsea_Jergens: both is adobe flash, it's just different variants of it. but yes, you need pepperflash for chromium.
<holstein> !broadcom | jhag2
<ubottu> jhag2: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Dice> Got a little technical troubleshooting issue, if I may ask in this channel.
<daftykins> tarkus_: now if you run "ls -al ~/.PlayOnLinux" you should see all the files again from earlier?
<daftykins> Dice: ask away with detail on one line
<tomreyn> Chelsea_Jergens: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Flash
<malaphus> Hey guys.  I've got a bunch of ubuntu (lubuntu actually) workstations and we've recently begun mounting home directories (nfs) and /tmp with noexec.  Is there a way to also prevent, on a system level, the mounting (auto and manual) of flash drives by unprivileged users?
<clemens__> holstein, i can click once on the shut down via the tray. after the second them the window where you can choose restart/shut down doesn't appear
<jhag2> it just says b43-fwcutter - utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware firmware-b43-intstaller - firmware installer for the b43 driver firmware-b43legacy-installer - firmware installer for the b43legacy driver
<holstein> clemens__: you only need to click once.. there really shouldnt be a need to find the shutdown button again. you say the power button doesnt work anymore.. what does that mean? it used to do what? and in what conditions?
<Dice> Situation: OS on HDD doesn't load; using live boot environment to rescue small files.  Can access downloads folders, but the desktop requires admin access, but I don't know how to use the terminal to communicate my login/password and enable transfer permissions.
<tarkus_> daftykins> here is what happened before and after I ran the remove command (http://paste.ubuntu.com/7680843/) this is me now as tarkus doing the ln command (http://paste.ubuntu.com/7680861/) Do I need to make the folder we deleted?
<tarkus_> Because from the looks of it everything was copied to my HDD but the link is not pointing to it
<clemens__> holstein, the power button only minimize skype :D
<Chelsea_Jergens> tomreyn, xungua: Successfully installed pepper and chromium plays video. Thank you very much for your insight. Preciate it greatly
<tomreyn> Chelsea_Jergens: welcome
<jhag2> i also just did lsci -vvnn | grep 14e4 and got the results broadcom corporation bcm4312 802.11/g LP-PHY [14e4:4315] (rev 01)
<OerHeks> jhag2, you forumpost misses one detail "lpphy"  this answer shuld work >< http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2155317&page=2&p=12696403#post12696403
<tomreyn> malaphus: i'm not sure how you would detect "flash drives", i think it's best to look into forbidding to mount "removable media", since this can be detected.
<OerHeks> ^^ answered some hour ago
<jhag2> yeah when i try to install the lpphy it says cannot be found
<daftykins> tarkus_: hmm ok hang on i might be making a school boy error, can you pastebin "ls -al ~/" ?
<tarkus_> ls -al ~/
<jhag2> if anyone wants to remote into my machine feel free
<tarkus_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7680885/
<tomreyn> malaphus: however, i'm not sure how to actually prevent those from getting attached (not mounted) in the first place (you should be able to prevent mounting anything by ordinary users by not adding them to the disk group, though, IIRC)
<holstein> jhag2: have you referred to the broadcoma documentation? do you have the firmware needed added?
<tomreyn> maybe also the plugdev group
<daftykins> tarkus_: ugh i had it backwards, the logic with 'ln' is so hard to read in the words. just confirm the files are still ok in /media/tarkus/sda2/Games/PlayOnLinux ?
<clemens_> holstein, seems like skype is blocking this
<daftykins> tarkus_: so perhaps it should've been "ln -s /media/tarkus/sda2/Games/PlayOnLinux ~/.PlayOnLinux" then confirm with "ls -al ~/.PlayOnLinux/"
<holstein> clemens_: stop, kill, or close skype, and hit the button..
<clemens_> holstein, yep then it immediately shut down
<holstein> clemens_: ok..
<holstein> !bug | clemens_
<ubottu> clemens_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<tarkus_> <daftykins> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7680900/
<holstein> though, skype is proprietary code.. not sure if anything can be addressed..
<tarkus_> <daftykins> btw you getting confused with the logic with ln makes me feel a bit better ;)
<daftykins> tarkus_: haha, trust me every time i've used it i've done a little test then gone "ok dafty, remember it's BACKWARDS!" so now i just remember i'll fail every time ;_;
<tarkus_> hehehe
<tiiiiiirnot> FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U
<daftykins> tarkus_: ok so that's working :) only my failed attempt first has created a funny link inside there, but it doesn't do any harm
<tarkus_> ok, looks like this is done let me triple cuadruple confirm it with a life test :D
<tiiiiiirnot> FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U
<tiiiiiirnot> FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U
<tarkus_>  ./kickban tiirnot
<daftykins> tarkus_: you should be safe to fire up PlayOnLinux now and it work yep
<tiiiiiirnot> FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U
<tiiiiiirnot> FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U
<tiiiiiirnot> FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U
<tiiiiiirnot> FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U
<tiiiiiirnot> FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U
<daftykins> well tiiiiiirnot knows the rate limit, i'll give it that
<daftykins> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy
<tarkus_> daftykins>, Oh crap! I just noticed I had some files opened from the old playlinux folder
<tiiiiiirnot> FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U
<tarkus_> facepalm!
<tarkus_> that's why we got the error before!
<tarkus_> :\
<tiiiiiirnot> FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U
<daftykins> tarkus_: aaaah :)
<ominomi> Sigh...
<tarkus_> hope it does not change the victory
<jhag2> wow whats with the spamming of fuck u
<daftykins> tarkus_: shouldn't do, we cleared it all out prior to deleting
<daftykins> jhag2: ignore it and move on, is best
<Dice> Go away, tiiiiiirnot.  :(
<IdleOne> jhag2: Mind your language please
<jhag2> really
<jhag2> i was asking about the above
<tarkus_> daftykins> yeah, PlayOnLinux noticed some stuff missing and it's doing an install but I'm confident it will install it on the HDD (which was the main point) I'll be back in a minute or so
<jhag2> anyways im lost..
<holstein> jhag2: i have so far gotten rid of all my broadcom chips.. but, if you refer to the broadcom link, it should mention the "best" possible driver for your hardware
<daftykins> tarkus_: ok i gotta leave now, give me a PM or a highlight for the result when you know :)
<jhag2> well its a hp mini 110
<chromie> we need mods in offtopic please
<tarkus_> daftykins> yes sir! and thanks a lot!
<daftykins> tarkus_: my pleasure :)
<Dice> I posted my issue above, also.   My issue isn't quite as technical, I want to think.
<holstein> jhag2: i have broadcom in my hp mini as well.. i reference the link i gave, and install the software required.. have you?
<holstein> !broadcom | jhag2
<ubottu> jhag2: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<jhag2> i currently have network controller [0280]: broadcom corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY [14e4:4315 (rev 01)
<jhag2> like i said when i used wicd network manager my wireless card would pick up the wireless
<holstein> jhag2: the repos provides an installer for that device.. do you need help referencing the link? and finding what package to install that provides (hopefully) support for linux for the device?
<jhag2> yea... im just lost
<holstein> jhag2: not likely.. not if you dont have the firmware loaded.. do you?
<jhag2> and feel like i been running in circles
<jhag2> what command should i use to find that out ?
<holstein> jhag2: you have a device that specifically doenst provide any linux support.. and, we are not allowed to include support for it in linux.. so, you install support after the installation
<jhag2> ok... what does that mean. I have read forums where individules have had success
<holstein> jhag2: sure.. *i* have had success..
<jhag2> im sorry if im repeating myself
<holstein> jhag2: have you tried installing the proper firmware? sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<jhag2> it says cannot be found
<holstein> jhag2: it?
<holstein> info firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<holstein> jhag2: are you connected to internet? if so, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<jhag2> obviously im connected via ethernet
<holstein> jhag2: you'll need to be, to download the package
<holstein> jhag2: i always chooose to use wire up to internet to get the firmware.. is that an option for you?
<jhag2> yes i am connected via ethernet
<holstein> jhag2: ok.. so, you can run "sudo apt-get update" and share any errors..
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jhag2> and it is saying that firmware-b43-installer is available
<jhag2> i did not get any errors when i did sudo apt get update
<holstein> jhag2: right.. but you need the one for your device.. which is not that one
<jhag2> i keep harping on teamviewer because it takes way the confusion
<OerHeks> maybe that package lpphy is now part of linux-firmware-nonfree ?
<jhag2> i installed that too
<OerHeks> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2219423
<OerHeks> after that, reboot ?
<jhag2> and it says that firmware-b43-lpphy-installer has no installation candidate
<holstein> jhag2: let me look at the forum thread OerHeks has shared for you, and try and share with you what the information is specific to your device that broadcom has not provided you support for linux with.. please wait
<holstein> jhag2: i agree.. please try the sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree command to get the package that has likely been renamed that can provide support for your specific device
<jhag2> im following the thread now
<holstein> jhag2: in a terminal.. sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<OerHeks> i am not sure what steps you did, and what packages you need to remove now.
<pyoor> Hi all.  I'm having an issue using a touch screen on Ubuntu 14.4 - it seems that touch actions only work for unity elements - however, trying to use the touch screen in chrome, virtualbox, etc doesn't seem to work
<jhag2> ok just finished follow the forum
<jhag2> i will reboot now
<Dice> I'm still patiently waiting for a bit of assistance.  My issue only relates to how to gain administrator access while in Live CD environment to gain copy permissions from HDD.
<m1dnight__> Dice: simply do 'sudo su'
<holstein> Dice: i use sudo
<m1dnight__> that should work
<m1dnight__> no password required
<holstein> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Dice> From terminal?
<m1dnight__> yes
<Dice> Okay.  Trying that now.
<m1dnight__> np
<m1dnight__> btw Dice you should see a hashtag then, instead of a $
<vael_> Hello , how can i add gufw rules for wifi hostspot please help me
<Dice> Once that is done, can I use my file manager GUI to copy/paste as desired?
<Dice> Because I am none to privy to using terminal for those operations.
<holstein> Dice: i would open whatever filemanager i want with gksudo
<sydney> Dice: What live cd are you using?
<jhag2> i am back
<jhag2> what is a good way to check to see if i can connect to m wifi
<Dice> I am using LXLE's live cd.  Version 12.04.4 for 32bit "revisited" installer
<Dice> Spun from Lubuntu, I believe.
<holstein> Dice: lxle will provide support
<holstein> Dice: in stock ubuntu/lubuntu, you should be able to access drives as you wish.. gksudo thunar would open thunar with root access
<sydney> Dice: lxde?
<Dice> I will continue my efforts.  GKSUDO provided me access to PCManFM, but then it gave me no access to the HDD.
<Dice> Oddly.
<sydney> Dice: The didnt show up in the right hand bar?
<sydney> left hand*
<holstein> Dice: there are more reasons not to have access.. if you have a failing drive..
<Dice> Wait... hold on.  I THINK GKSUDO+PCManFM may have done the trick.  I have 2 windows open, one to the file manager and the other for my HDD's desktop folder.
<Dice> I seem to be able to copy over...
<jhag2> ok... so i think im gonna wicd network manager
<jhag2> because i cannot see if im able to connect to my wireless internet
<streamofthot> good afternoon everybody
<holstein> jhag2: you dont need to.. you only need to see if you have the firmware loaded
<streamofthot> with AMD Catalyst 14.6 on Ubuntu 14.04, kernel 3.13, my laptop often does not display anything at all after sleep mode unless I press ctrl+alt+f7, which doesn't always work; should I revert to xorg-video-ati or is there any tip I haven't found across Google yet?
<jhag2> what command do i need to use to see that
<holstein> jhag2: i run lspci, and see if i see the hardware there.. then i use "ifconfig" to see if the device is present there
<jhag2> i see the broadcom listed
<jhag2> and the ethernet listed
<Dice> Thanks for much for the pointers and help, folks.  I've been using LXLE and prior to that, Mint 16, due to my laptop and its lackluster horsepower, needing lightweight distros for as smooth as ride as I can hope.
<holstein> jhag2: ok.. so, you should be able to use a network manager to connect to wifi.. wicd is a network manager.. if you prefer it.. otherwise, you should see the nm-applet in the tray
<Jonii_> Hello. I don't really know where to ask, but I seem to be unable to get newest version of Spotify on my Ubuntu devices
<holstein> Jonii_: they may not provide it... have you asked them?
<Jonii_> I have 12.4 and 14.4. OMGUbuntu claimed that Spotify did release the newest version
<Jonii_> Like, newest version being the UI rework, with dark black theme
<holstein> Jonii_: i would ask them. and see if the ppa is still supported by them http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/01/how-to-install-spotify-in-ubuntu-12-04-12-10
<Jonii_> holstein: that's where I've gotten my Spotify updates
<holstein> Jonii_: then, ask them to push a newer version out in the ppa.. maybe even offer to help, to grease the wheels, so to speak
<Jonii_> holstein: OMGUbuntu claimed the newest version is there already :/
<Jonii_> Ready to install, if you just know how
<holstein> Jonii_: sure.. but omgubuntu is not in charge of anything in any way relating to the project
<Jonii_> It's not, but they did include standard installation instructions for spotify and screenshots of ubuntu native spotify running with the new theme
<holstein> Jonii_: you have the ppa added? you have check for updates? "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<Snappo> anyone here familiar with truecrypt?
<holstein> Jonii_: sure.. but, they are not responsible for officially supporting spotify
<holstein> Snappo: its eol
<Snappo> looking for a simple way to keep my encrypted drive
<Snappo> well I know that
<Snappo> I just don't want to sit here and copy everything to luks or whatever
<Jonii_> Snappo: Truecrypt is simple, but I don't think you can encrypt your system drive
<skinux> How do we install and use PIP for Python 3 with Python 2 being default?
<Snappo> Jonii_, I already have my secondary drive encrypted with it, is what i'm saying
<Snappo> I've been told it uses normal Linux tools in the backend
<joey_> dont use truecrypt
<Snappo> so i just want to know what i need to use to open my volume
<Snappo> joey_, that's the goal! now how?
<Jonii_> what does apt-get dist-upgrade do?
<joey_> well
<joey_> use what comes with ubuntu
<holstein> Snappo: to open it? id use truecrypt, then swich to an alternative
<joey_> aaahh
<joey_> yeah
<Snappo> <holstein> Snappo: to open it? id use truecrypt, then swich to an alternative
<Snappo> <Snappo> I just don't want to sit here and copy everything to luks or whatever
<Snappo> not what I need help with :(
<Snappo> I just want to know what other programs can open it
<Snappo> so I can replace the truecrypt program itself
<joey_> its sad
<joey_> when something isnt open
<joey_> thats what you have to deal with
<Snappo> but it is, isn't it?
<joey_> not really
<holstein> Snappo: i dont think truecrypt intended that.. i would use truecrypt to open, then switch
<Snappo> holstein, so here's my dilemma
<Snappo> I have a huge hard disk full of stuff
<Snappo> literally nearly full
<Snappo> no place to put the files
<Snappo> how can I possibly switch to anything under these conditions?
<holstein> Snappo: sure.. but, i dont think that functionality was intended with truecrypt. depending on how you set them up..
<joey_> just switch it
<joey_> really
<joey_> thats life
<Snappo> Hoooowww
<joey_> get another hard drive ?
<joey_> :O
<joey_> hk
<Snappo> psh
<joey_> jk
<holstein> Snappo: thats the problem with "putting all your eggs in one basket" so to speak.. or, someone may take truecrypt and fork it, and provide that
<joey_> do it gradually
<joey_> move an amount
<joey_> then
<joey_> oh right..
<Snappo> 4,226 items, totalling 582.8 GB
<Snappo> on a 640 gb volume
<Snappo> my root is smaller, it's just an ssd
<joey_> get a 4tb hard drive
<joey_> :D jk
<joey_> im not helping
<Snappo> not really ;_;
<joey_> bubye :)
<Snappo> my co-worker told me that dm-crypt or something or other can open truecrypt stuff
<holstein> Snappo: try it..
<joey_>  cant you unlock it with truecrypt?
<Jonii_> holstein: thanks! dist-upgrade did it!
<joey_> and return it to a normal state?
<Snappo> joey_, hmm I'll try that
<holstein> Jonii_: cheers..
<Jonii_> holstein: though, I still don't understand why it did it
<Snappo> then the issue will be getting everything encrypted again
<joey_> thats the easy part
<joey_> i think..
<joey_> haha i dont know
<holstein> Jonii_: you have the source added to your sources.. you have to use an update command to update the list of packages
<tarkus_> truecrypt, isnt that compromised ?
<joey_> yup
<m1dnight__> isn't it just deprecated?
<m1dnight__> not really compromised?
<Jonii_> holstein: update command does that usually
<joey_> compromised.
<m1dnight__> oh, didn't know that
<Snappo> tarkus_, yes which is why I'm asking for migration help
<joey_> and deprecated
<joey_> both
<tarkus_> Snappo, hehe ok :)
<holstein> Snappo: http://truecrypt.sourceforge.net/ suggests what to download if you are migrating.. which is what i read you are doing..
<Jonii_> holstein: I mean, I didn't even add any sources. It's the same old source, usually you just run that update-command after adding a source, right?
<holstein> Jonii_: you did. you added the ppa for spotify
<Snappo> yeah, the most useless instructions ever holstein :P
<Snappo> "Use any integrated support for encryption. Search available installation packages for words encryption and crypt, install any of the packages found and follow its documentation."
<pyoor> can anyone tell me why touchscreen under 14.04 doesn't work in chrome?
<Snappo> thaaaanks
<holstein> Snappo: ? you'll use the 7.2 version there or where ever to migrate
<Jonii_> holstein: no I did not. I've had ppa for spotify for years
<holstein> Jonii_: correct.. and "sudo apt-get update" updates the list of packages to your operating system.. you had not done that.. you have to ask for updates
<Snappo> holstein, I'm not touching that 7.2 binary with a ten foot pole
<Jonii_> holstein: that command I had run
<holstein> Snappo: cool.. maybe try and look at the fork, and maybe offer support or funding for the project
<Snappo> maybe
<Snappo> the fork doesn't really have legs yet
<Snappo> I can make a website full of promises too :P
<holstein> Snappo: otherwise, you will take the application, and open the data, and migrate
<bekks> Snappo: you can use ecryptfs or LUKS, e.g.
<Snappo> bekks, I was thinking about that but that still requires me to move the files and I have no where to stage them, no extra storage
<bekks> Snappo: then you cant use encryption.
<holstein> you should have that extra storage for backup purposes anyways..
 * Snappo weeps quietly in the corner
<Snappo> I was planning to build a NAS when I can afford it
<bekks> Snappo: you should plan to have a backup first. :)
<holstein> well, you will lose whatever you dont have backed up.. regardless.. *all* drives fail.. might be a "better" use of funds to just get an external drive
<joey_> cant you move some files
<holstein> you can facilitate this migration now, and have a backup option..
<joey_> to a partition
<joey_> then resize the 640gb harddrive?
<joey_> and create a new partition on this one
<joey_> and... etc... get it ?
<Munster> o/
<Snappo> I can't even figure out how to decrypt I don't see a button for it -_-
<bekks> Snappo: So you actually encrypted your data, you have no backup and you have no way to access it anymore?
<Snappo> bekks: no
<tarkus_> he just doesnt know how to decrypt the whole drive
<tarkus_> without losing the data
<Snappo> let me re-explain. I used TrueCrypt to encrypt a physical hard disk I have here. Then, I filled that disk with data I'd like to keep. Then, I heard about the drama with Truecrypt shutting down and stuff about the NSA and all that crap
<tarkus_> if I'm understanding him correctly
<holstein> you use truecrypt to decrypt and mnigrate
<Snappo> so now, even though I have a fully working setup, I'm worried about running TrueCrypt going forward
<holstein> migrate*
<holstein> Snappo: correct.. dont run it anymore going foward, since you cant trust the encrypction process
<holstein> you use it once more, and migrate to what you like
<Snappo> I don't haaaave anywhere to migrate to -_-;;;;
<holstein> Snappo: you need backup regardless.. that drive *is* going to fail. so, just go ahead and plan for that, then, you will have space, and a proper backup
<Snappo> I guess
<Snappo> time to open the disk analyser app and make tough calls :(
<bekks> Snappo: you dont need the disk analyser app at all for what you have to do. :)
<Snappo> muh
<holstein> it cant read the data anyways..
<LiveUSBFTW> Hi guys. How would I obtain access to an encrypted home/user folder (of a regular installation) - from a LiveUSB session? When I mount the laptop's hard-drive and navigate to the user folder, it denies me permission to view it in the graphical interface. I'm told to use ecryptfs-mount-private (IIRC) from the Terminal instead. But that doesn't work either. It says that the directory is not encrypted properly.
<LiveUSBFTW> (Obviously, I'm using a LiveUSB session because the normal installation won't boot)
<Snappo> aha! http://askubuntu.com/questions/420749/decrypt-truecrypt-containers-using-dm-crypt
<bekks> Snappo: dmcrypt cannot decrypt truecrypt-encrypted stuff.
<joey_> ooooooooooooooooooooo
<joey_> snap
<bekks> Snappo: you need to use truecrypt to decrypt that stuff.
<holstein> Snappo: its also not the decryption step. its that you cant trust how they were encrypted
<Snappo> ugh
<holstein> Snappo: just migrating to a different way of decrypting doesnt address that..
<Snappo> whatever I'll just keep using tc until I can afford more storage
<Snappo> :(
<joey_> nothing is safe anyway
<tarkus_> Earlier you guys where helping me set up the ln command... I'm now testing to see if there is any difference between the installation that PlayOnLinux did for Hearthstone <<Versus>> the installation I backed up from my old windows machine.
<tarkus_> I'm using (diff --recursive --brief /media/tarkus/sda2/Games/PlayOnLinux/wineprefix/hearthstone/drive_c/Program Files/Hearthstone /media/tarkus/DATA/Games/Hearthstone) and it seams to be working...
<tarkus_> If it comes with a match... does this mean I don't have to Re-download Diablo 3 and simply copy it ?
<tarkus_> like... there won't be any weird hidden files
<Guest98567> hallo
<tarkus_> hi
<bprompt> allo
<bigbrovar> Hi guys.. I am a sysadmin looking to adopt ubuntu 14.04 as administrative desktop for the university where I work. We use a roaming profile of NSF ( for user home directory, and ldap for authentication) What I need is an easy way to create a user profile and lock it down so that all our users have a uniform user settings (predetermined by the administrator)
<darent> hi all
<bigbrovar> is there a tool on ubuntu that allows one to create a systemwide user profile?
<michaelms> Hi, I've got a problem, ping 8.8.8.8 is responding, but I can't access any site anyway
<michaelms> Will you help?
<awpti> michaelms, pop open a console, "nslookup", at the prompt: server 8.8.8.8
<JohnQ> is 8.8.8.8 in your /etc/resolv.conf?
<awpti> And then type a domain.
<duduindo> :D
<duduindo> Salve Negada!
<|nb|> THX TO WHOEVER HELPED ME
<|nb|> it was easier than i thought
<|nb|> i got stuck for a second but i figured it out
<|nb|> the isntallation was easy!!!!
<|nb|> can i install ubuntu on my android?
<wilee-nilee> !touch | |nb|
<ubottu> |nb|: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<michaelms> > 8.8.8.8
<michaelms> Server:         127.0.0.1
<michaelms> Address:        127.0.0.1#53
<michaelms> 8.8.8.8 is not in my resolv.conf
<vmnovak> Good Afternoon all
<vmnovak> Anyone in here framilar with setting up OpenVPN with Ubuntu Server?
<wilee-nilee> vmnovak, Try addressing the actual issue for help.
<vmnovak> I have a Linode account that I'm trying to set it up for, I've followed their own guide but can't seem to get it to connect.  I'm not sure if this is a firewalling issue or some other problem.
<vmnovak> wilee-nilee: Well thats kinda my problem.  Im not sure where the issue is exactly.
<michaelms> does it say anythin?
<michaelms> anything
<vmnovak> I've configured OpenVPN via the guide provided by linode, generated and copied the relevent keys to my system, but when I attempt to connect it hangs at "MANAGEMENT: >STATE:1403375994,WAIT,,,"
<michaelms> how can I clean up DNS cache in my system?
<vmnovak> @michaelms: I don't think Ubuntu caches DNS requests by default
<michaelms> so how do you think what is going wrong?
<michaelms> Can you give me an address of a static html site?
<vmnovak> michaelms: Do you mean for my own system for the VPN or are you trying to address your own issue?
<michaelms> vmnovak: my own
<vmnovak> What problem are you having exactly?
<michaelms> vmnovak: ping 8.8.8.8 and other pings work nicely but pages don't get loaded
<michaelms> I'm trying to figure out why
<vmnovak> michaelms: Does DNS relsolve if you try to ping a domain name instead?  Like google.com
<michaelms> vmnovak: yes
<dbugger> Hi guys. I am getting sometimes a crackling sound on the speakers. Any idea how I could get rid of it?
<vmnovak> I would think then that DNS would not be the issue.  If you can resolve DNS down at the command line I don't see why the browser would be a problem
<m1dnight__> hey guys
<m1dnight__> I installed conky and it runs at startup (it flashes for a second) and then disappears
<vmnovak> Is it possible you've accidently blocked TCP Port 80 on the firewall?
<m1dnight__> There is a conky process running though
<m1dnight__> So I don't know how to debug this
<holstein> m1dnight__: i would kill it, and run it from the termimal where i could kill it easily, and test configurations
<m1dnight__> well, When i run it from the terminal it just pops up
<m1dnight__> I removed my .conkyrc file and I'm gonna see what that does
<michaelms> vmnovak: but it is every browser..
<michaelms> vmnovak: no
<michaelms> vmnovak: I didn't block this port
<m1dnight__> hmm, still running but not appearing
<paulus68> is it possible to create a diskimage under linux that I can use to install on a new HD?
<m1dnight__> I do see 9 conky processes though
<m1dnight__> lets disable autostart
<m1dnight__> maybe that has something to do with it
<m1dnight__> hmm
<m1dnight__> that doesn't do it
<tarkus_> Hey, can someone take a look at this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7681421/
<holstein> m1dnight__: kill all the conky processes.. start it from the terminal, and you should see output.. where did you get the config you are using?
<m1dnight__> I'm using the default config atm
<m1dnight__> I've added sleep 3 before the startup commmand now
<m1dnight__> lets see if that does soemthing
<vmnovak> michaelms: try to surf to 74.125.226.169
<wilee-nilee> paulus68, disc image meaning what exactly?
<entreri> how do you receive bluetooth files ?
<tarkus_> I'm trying to sync files one way SOURCE>>>DESTINATION by using "rsync -qru" any other arguments will help me out? or that's good or overkill ?
<entreri> Android device fails to send files via bluetooth to my ubuntu computer
<jhutchins> entreri: Do you mean transfer files over bluetooth?
<entreri> yes I do
<paulus68> m1dnight__: use this forum you will learn a lot about conky configs there http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865
<jhutchins> entreri: You need software that receives them.
<entreri> what name ?
<m1dnight__> paulus68: the config is not the problem atm. The problem is getting it to show on startup
<paulus68> wilee-nilee, meaning like a ghost image under windows
<michaelms> vmnovak: nothing
<michaelms> request sent and that's all
<m1dnight__> oh
<wilee-nilee> paulus68, Sure,
<m1dnight__> conky & is the command..
<paulus68> m1dnight__, it's also discussed there
<jhutchins> entreri: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Hardware/Bluetooth_Transferring_and_receiving_files_under_Ubuntu
<vmnovak> michaelms: Then your are definately not looking at a DNS issue.  If it was just DNS that should have pulled the google homepage.
<entreri> jhutchins, thank you !
<paulus68> wilee-nilee, what do I need to do to achieve this
<jhutchins> m1dnight__: Try it without the & from a terminal.
<michaelms> vmnovak: mtr shows a loss of packet at the destination place. Can it be the reason?
<michaelms> (in fact, not only at the destination place, but everywhere. something like 5%)
<wilee-nilee> paulus68, clone it and deploy on the other HD, there are multiple ways, a dd a copy and paste of the partitions with a partitioner
<m1dnight__> I think I fixed it
<m1dnight__> nope, I didn't :p
<m1dnight__> oh typo
<m1dnight__> lets see :)
<wilee-nilee> paulus68, Check out clonezilla it has deployment schemas as well.
<no_PAE> hi, is adding non-pae kernel form minicd image to already created installation usb take possible?
<vmnovak> michaelms, It would seem to indicate some sort of issue.  This is a physical machine on the network correct?  Not a VM or anything like that?  Have you tried similar troubleshooting on other machines to see if its a local issue or not?
<paulus68> wilee-nilee, in my situation I have a 120 gig SSD about 40 gig used and I need to get it on a new SSD which is 250 GIG
<m1dnight__> yes! :) I had to execute "sh -c 'sleep 3; conky'"
<m1dnight__> instead of just conky
<wilee-nilee> paulus68, I use clonezilla my self but I have externals for images and backups, it saves the mbr so the clone is bootable.
<michaelms> vmnovak: unfortunately, no other machines here. This machine is physical, no vm
<wilee-nilee> paulus68, Having a clone/image can save you alot of time and effort as well instead of a reinstall and setup if your OS or HD goes south.
<paulus68> wilee-nilee, well I need to get a bootable image of my current SSD then changing the current SSD to my /home and install my image on the new SSD
<wilee-nilee> paulus68, Do you have a separate home now?
<paulus68> wilee-nilee, not at this point
<vmnovak> michaelms, Not sure then, My usual move at this point since we have verified connectivity via Ping with both IP and DNS would be to connect another device to the switch/router/whatever to see if this was more of a network configuration issue.  Loosing Pings is a problem but with only 5% I would think the connection would still work
<michaelms> vmnovak: OK, turned out that I have other devices here. They are working properly
<milad191> how can i install flash player for videos in firefox - ubuntu ?
<paulus68> m1dnight__, I still suggest you take a look at the forum I posted earlier everything is mentioned there and you have lots of way to adapt, I used it before and learned it from this thread
<wilee-nilee> paulus68, You can separate one from the install, I would do the move than the separate. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<bprompt> !flash | milad191
<ubottu> milad191: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<michaelms> Is it possible to download sites by telnet?
<wilee-nilee> paulus68, I would advise using a clone to move, you are asking a lot of questions this seems new to you, a clone will be good insurance in case you mess up
<paulus68> wilee-nilee, is that one of the options in clonezilla? clone to move I mean
<wilee-nilee> paulus68, A cloning app has a lot of possibilities on of which is putting the clone where you want.
<EliUmniCk> hi ^^
<m1dnight__> I'm reading through it atm paulus68
<cooljvc> Can someone help me out with the rsync command here is what I've tried and the error msg I got (http://paste.ubuntu.com/7681498/)
<m1dnight__> thanks
<EliUmniCk> i have some nasty problem with samba4 and ubuntu 14.04 server
<wilee-nilee> paulus68, http://clonezilla.org/ I suggest some research along with questions here. ;)
<EliUmniCk> anyone can help ?
<paulus68> m1dnight__, it will take some time but is very usefull at the end
<wilee-nilee> !details | EliUmniCk
<ubottu> EliUmniCk: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<bprompt> paulus68:    you don't happen to have a cable with a sata connector, you can just plug in the usb port?      -> http://www.satacables.com/SATA-Hard-Drive-to-usb-adapter/images/CGS-SA100P-connect.jpg
<paulus68> wilee-nilee, ok thanks
<paulus68> bprompt, ??
<EliUmniCk> on ubuntu 14.04 machine, i have a shared folder, call it /share. /share contains mounted drive. i mounted \\<ubuntu machin>\share in a windows 7 machine. when i want to copy large part of data, samba complains their is not enough free space on /share, because samba only read free space of /share, and not the free space of the mounted drive
<EliUmniCk> any idea how to solve that ?
<EliUmniCk> and no i cant shared mounted drive directly
<EliUmniCk> i was previously on ubuntu 10.04, with the same configuration, and it was working fine
<dj> Hi everyone, so I just switched to ubuntu, can you recommend a good PDF reader for me?
<wilee-nilee> dj, good is subjective, there are a few try them out.
<dj> wilee-nilee: Can you name a few?
<wilee-nilee> dj, nope, easy to find, to the work. ;)
<wilee-nilee> do*
<bprompt> paulus68:    I'm thinking you can just stick in the new 250Gbs SSD, make a partition in it, ext4 maybe, boot with a livecd, plug in the old 128gbs SSD, transfer about, then chroot to the partitiion in the 256Gbs ssd and update and install grub to /dev/sda
<sydney> dj: Ubuntu should already have one installed.
<paulus68> bprompt, nope I don't have that sorry
<dj> sydney: Yeah, but that one is kinda slow...
<sydney> dj: Document Viewer is?
<dj> sydney: yes, It is.
<sydney> dj: Hmm
<zeracca> Hi. I am trying to install Ubuntu Server 14.04, but under install it doesnt detect my ethernet card, so i have no network connection. How can I make ubuntu server detect my ethernet card under install?
<dj> sydney: maybe it's just me? is it working fine for you?
<sydney> dj: What version of ubuntu are you running?What are your specs?
<dj> sydney: I am running 14.04LTS on my laptop with i5, 8gb memory and hybrid drive
<sydney> dj: And its slow!? Weird!! I am using 1 gig of ram,and its fast.
<zeracca> Please help :) maybe a link which provides help. There is no eth0, because it doesnt detect it... but with a check with lshw the ethernet card was p33p1 as name or something
<wilee-nilee> zeracca, You have to have some patience here, pleading does not work, if someone knows they generally answer. ;)
<Sander^home> Is there any special reason why I ubuntu 14.04 with this process of burning a cd dosnt work: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/burn-a-dvd-on-ubuntu ?
<wilee-nilee> Sander^home, To big for a cd
<zeracca> wilee-nilee, sorry i will have patience :)
<Sander^home> wilee-nilee, sorry.. i'm using a dvd.
<wilee-nilee> zeracca, You might try #ubuntu-server as well. ;)
<zeracca> wilee-nilee, thank you, ill try :D
<sydney> dj: Evince might work
<wilee-nilee> !pdf
<ubottu> The Portable Document Format is created by Adobe; PDF files are viewable in Ubuntu with Xpdf, Okular, Evince and also Adobe Reader (free download, but closed source)
<wilee-nilee> couple more if wanted
<Dr_Dan> Hello,  it seems i am having trouble with pepper-flash 14.0.0.125 and chromium 35.0.1916.153 on my Ubuntu 12 desktop.  Lots of crashes on various sites
<sydney> wilee-nilee: I forget that ubottu  has all the answers. ;)
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<Dr_Dan> Known issue perhaps?
<dj> sydney: Thanks, i might try a few
<EliUmniCk> thanks for ur help i find the 'dfree command' which solved my issue ^^
<sydney> !rtf
<ubottu> Software packages to deal with the RTF format include: abiword, catdoc, unrtf, latex2rtf (for parsing), enscript, aft, sdf, udo, wv (for creating)
<sydney> :D
<bprompt> sydney:    to be fair, Adobe Reader isn't that bad.. and it's also a tabbed browser, keep also in mind that Google chrome the browser comes with it's own pdf viewer
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Dan, Have you tried just making a new user, tweaking if you have can lead to problems, and it is not exactly adobe flash it has limitations.
<sydney> bprompt: Im not saying its bad. ;)
<suicido> any one knows how do i get the terminal form of xchat,i dnt like the Ginterface
<Dr_Dan> Wilee:  a new unix user?
<wilee-nilee> suicido, I doubt there is one, but multiple cli irc clients however.
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Dan, Me?
<bprompt> sydney:    https://screenshots.debian.net/screenshots/q/qpdfview/9399_large.png   <---    tis what I use, uses okular libs as backend, but is fast, multitab, and you can move the tabs
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Dan, this is not unix either
<Dr_Dan> Wilee:   no,  sorry.  I mean are you asking me to create a new user
<kingplusplus> please this is general linux... question. Is there alternative to truecrypt?
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Dan, Yeah http://www.chromium.org/developers/creating-and-using-profiles
<suicido> tx
<Dr_Dan> Back.
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Dan, Chromium is on it's way out I would just run chrome, if that browser template is of importance
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Dan, Yeah http://www.chromium.org/developers/creating-and-using-profiles did not see you eave but if you missed
<wilee-nilee> leave*
<Dr_Dan> Sorry.  I got disconnected.  But i got your message,  thanks!
<wilee-nilee> np
<Erdrick> Hello. I am trying to install Ubuntu on an 8GB "SanDisk Cruzer Glide" thumbstick, so I can boot from it without modifying my current Windows installation. At first I tried just using it as a Live USB stick (created from an ISO of Ubuntu 14.04 using PenDriveLinux) but the OS would not boot, it just hangs as soon as I select "Try Ubuntu without installing".
<Erdrick> I then tried installing to the thumbdrive from DVD, but the DVD won't boot at all in UEFI mode, and in Legacy mode only shows "Error 100 unable to read sector XXXXXX" with the sector number continuously growing until rebooting and starting over.
<Erdrick> What can I do to install Ubuntu? (WUBI also won't work because my Windows 7 x64 install is on UEFI).
<holstein> wubi is not supported any longer
<holstein> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<holstein> !uefi | Erdrick this may be specifically helpful
<ubottu> Erdrick this may be specifically helpful: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Erdrick> Thank you, I will read that page.
<ramsub07> Hi guys, I have upgraded to ubuntu 13.10 and ran the $sudo apt-get update command. Yet, the OpenSSL version is that of Feb 2013, which is vulnerable to heartbleed.
<OerHeks> !heartbleed
<ubottu> A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories. See http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<OerHeks> ramsub07, if you updated, you are fine, those urls tell you detailed why
<OerHeks> personally i would give it an obvious versionnumber, but they somehowe won't
<jhag2> anyone have experience with printer troubleshooting ?
<wilee-nilee> OerHeks, No name goes with the yah, yah it'd fixed linux mindset. ;)
<rww> "but they somehow won't" => because Ubuntu has packaging guidelines, including what version numbers should look like
<rww> most Linux distros that backport to stable are the same way
<wilee-nilee> ah, that makes sense
<sydney> !gnome-fallback
<ramsub07> And also, I am getting disconnected from my wifi quite often in this version of ubuntu. Why so >
<ramsub07> ?
<jhag2> when i go to print, the printer shows the printing load bar on it but then doesnt print ? what could cause this ?
<wilee-nilee> ramsub07, Hardware info would be pertinent.
<ramsub07> hardware as in , you mean the wifi driver in my machine or the router ?
<sydney> ramsub07: the wifi card.What is it?
<sydney> brand,model?
<wilee-nilee> ramsub07, The router is inconsequential, the wifi info, should show in lspci on the terminal, tell the channel not me in particular. ;)
<newmember> good day
<ramsub07> 07:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT3290 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<newmember> I am trying to recover a lost server.  I cant select a 'root file system'  they all fail, I am in the 'rescue mode' setup steps
<ramsub07> sydney, wilee-nilee:
<jhag2> anyone use teamviewer ?
<newmember> jhag2: yes
<jhag2> do you know anything about why printers might not work
<Bashing-om> newmember: Can the liveDVD see your server partitions ?
<niklas> hi
<newmember> Bashing-om: checking
<niklas> do you look the football game?
<niklas> germany vs. anybody
<Bashing-om> newmember: OK, do you want to rescue the install, or recover the files ?
<sydney> ramsub07: Ok,im not sure how to help you. Please ask the question again in the whole channel,with the info of the card.
<newmember> when it asks for the device to use a root system I have:  /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2 /dev/sda5 /dev/mail/root /dev/maill/swap_1
<valduare> hi guys im popping a ubuntu installer cd into the computer and it starts up but then when I hit try running ubuntu without installing…. a popup box shows up with single button “OK”  I hit that and nothing happens
<valduare> any ideas
<Bashing-om> newmember:  That from the grub boot prompt ? context is important info to know.
<bobRoss> anybody willing to tawk ufw?
<holstein> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<freezer> Looking for a good howto to install Ubuntu on a MacBookPro late 2013
<newmember> Bashing-om: that is from the Rescue Mode
<tokata> sup
<Dr_Dan> Wiliee:  when i encounter pepperflash crash. Its saying pep_module.cpp  SANDBOXED  in the logs
<n00buntu> is there a way to force apt to install programs on a seperate partition?
<bobRoss> :) i got it running using the qui Gufw but my question is: is that the way to go? is it safe?
<newmember> Bashing-om: I booted from DVD and selected 'Rescue Mode' then it asked for keyboard and network, then now its asking what partition to run the root file system
<bobRoss> I tested i on a few sites and it passed (almost all ports in stealth mode etc.) so do I have a right to relax a little?
<zykotick9> n00buntu: nope.  fyi, moving programs around is a big pain (but typically not required!).  statically linked, none apt stuff you could just drop into /opt would be simple enough, but packaged stuff... would be tricky
<Bashing-om> newmember: That appears to be a booting issue, but, I have never encountered such a notification. Do you now want to try and boot the server ?
<jhag2> anyone wanna help me solve my printing problem
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Dan, Not sure there I have messed with the pepper flash in firefox but not with chromium, I found though that the ubuntu reps flash version was just fine. Thanks for using my nick, you just want it correct to notify me you are pinging me, you can tab complete nicks, tyoe a few first letters than hit the tab key. ;)
<n00buntu> thanks for the reply zykotick9!
<newmember> Bashing-om: sure
<wilee-nilee> repos*
<cooljvc>  Just installed a theme (http://mokaproject.com/moka-gtk-theme/) but the menu bar doesnt look the same. Mine is slim and black just like the default theme instead of how the one I installed looks like... Anyone knows what's going on or how to fix it ?
<jhag2> i know everyone looves to solve printer problems
<newmember> Bashing-om: booting with recovery mode option
<wilee-nilee> jhag2, I would rather have my teeth pulled. ;)
<jhag2> hahahahah same here.. that and network troubleshooting
<cooljvc> <jhag2> printer's are magical! they work when you don't need them... but when you are in a hurry... Oh boy! it's on!
<wilee-nilee> lol true
<Bashing-om> newmember: Let's look at what we have to work with. Boot the liveDVD -> try ubuntu mode -> terminal command: sudo fdisk -lu ; to se what we are working with and try and identify the /boot partition and '/'. Then see about booting the server up.
<jhag2> i mean... somebody can remote in and have fun fixing printer problems
<dbugger> Hi guys. I have installed "msmtp" and I want to configure it, but I cant find any seemingly related file on /etc/. Where is the system-wide config file?
<jhag2> i been working with cups and hplip
<jhag2> and i have been able to find the printer and install everything
<jhag2> but when i go to print something it shows on the printer but does not actually print
<newmember> Bashing-om: A few error on the screen.   mount:  mounting  /sys  on /root/sys failed: No such file or directory
<jhag2> i just dont understand why it sees the printer but does not actually print
<cooljvc> So can anyone help me with the theme stuff ?
<cooljvc>  Just installed a theme (http://mokaproject.com/moka-gtk-theme/) but the menu bar doesnt look the same. Mine is slim and black just like the default theme instead of how the one I installed looks like... Anyone knows what's going on or how to fix it ?
<newmember> Bashing-om:  I am at a prompt called:    (initramfs)
<Bashing-om> newmember: Do you have on-hand a liveDVD/USB ? such that we can boot up a Operating System to look at the server install ???
<newmember> Bashing-om: which liveCD do you prefer?
<newmember> Bashing-om: or LiveDVD
<Jonii_> Hey, how easy is it to upgrade 12.4 to 14.4?
<Bashing-om> newmember: I suggest the version to match what is installed to the server .
<Jonii_> I'm planning on using standard installation USB stick and hope installation lets me preserve some of my settings(I'm also jumping from 32bit system to 64bit), but I'm not too hopeful
<wilee-nilee> Jonii_, That is a fresh install.
<bobRoss> dbugger: im tinkering with msmtp too. should be in ~/.msmtprc
<Bashing-om> Jonii_: Hey, that is not going to happen. Back up your data and settings ! .. a rewrite to 64 bit OS will wipe out all old data .
<bobRoss> dbugger: that is where I put my config
<cooljvc> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/05/spice-up-your-linux-desktop-with-moka.html
<cooljvc> Ok, answering myself
<cooljvc> It maybe because the GTK thing is different version
<cooljvc> and not backwards compatible ... mmmmm
<Gabriel_UwU> Hello
<newmember> Bashing-om:  I have booted to the U12.04 install DVD and have the options Install, test memory, boot form hard disk, rescue a broken system.   Not really the Live DVD we are looking for
<Gabriel_UwU> I am having issues with ubuntu, First I try to log in and it comes up to the normal screen and I log in, then boom It opens up but all i see is the background and the pointer?
<bobRoss> dbugger: this is the ref i used setting up https://code.google.com/p/google-gadgets-for-linux/wiki/MSMPTQuickStart
<Gabriel_UwU> I use 14.04 LTS
<cooljvc> Ok, not a GTK thing... looking for some other cause
<Jonii_> Bashing-om: yeah, I was afraid that would happen :/
<Jonii_> Bashing-om: but I think pretty much everything I have is in a cloud, so whatevs
<wilee-nilee> Gabriel_UwU, Try a safe x from recovery or a nomodeset boot.
<Gabriel_UwU> How may I do that :/
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | Gabriel_UwU
<ubottu> Gabriel_UwU: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<wilee-nilee> Gabriel_UwU, This is basically a low graphic boot to maybe get the dektop so you can update/upgrade and check the additional drivers tab in software sources, if the graphic driver is te issue.
<jhag2> poor me... no one wants to help fix my printer sorrows @.@
<Gabriel_UwU> It was working before sadly @.@
<Gabriel_UwU> I dont think its a graphical issue
<Gabriel_UwU> it had been working for about a few days or so
<wilee-nilee> Gabriel_UwU, And what happened? Were you using the proprietary drivers?
<wilee-nilee> Gabriel_UwU, Note that I am prefacing you with your nick.
<holstein> jhag2: ? just ask..
<Gabriel_UwU> Yes. What happened Is it froze today for a bit, It wouldnt let me do anything, So I turned it off. It takes me to the normal ubuntu log in screen, But When I log in It just shows the wallpaper and the pointer.
<Bashing-om> newmember: Looks like it is the server/alternate CD .. I am looking at haing to (RE-)install grub, and for that ( and to look at the install) we must have a live desktop version. As the server is booting to initramfs, can not find the boot code.
<Bashing-om> having*
<holstein> jhag2: this is not the remote support channel. you have to get involved with the process.. did you get your wifi working?
<newmember> Bashing-om: I have asked to have the LiveDVD added to the SAN.  Just waiting for the upload to be finsihed
<Gabriel_UwU> I think this is a bug or something x_x
<jhag2> yes thank you for that
<holstein> jhag2: i usually just force different drivers from the default list that are around the same model #.. i just use the printer gui.. what are you using? what printer do you have?
<wilee-nilee> Gabriel_UwU, Bro multiple posts and virtually nothing to work with, do you really want help?
<Gabriel_UwU> I do
<Bashing-om> Jonii_: In that case, I suggest ya double check you have all you want saved from the current install, and do a clean install of the 64 bit OS ( ya got 4 Gigs of ram to make it worth while ??).
<Gabriel_UwU> it looks like this http://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears
<Gabriel_UwU> The first screenshot.
<jhag2> well i used hplip and i went through the set up and it says its found and set it up
<Gabriel_UwU> Is accurate as to what happened.
<holstein> jhag2: ok. go back and look at when you said "it", and do your best to name those
<jhag2> but when i print it doesnt print, i then look at cups and it says the print job is completed @.@
<wilee-nilee> Gabriel_UwU, might help to read this. https://workaround.org/getting-help-on-irc
<holstein> when you print "it"?
<jhag2> hahaha sorry
<holstein> when you print what? a test page? a document?
<holstein> has the printer ever worked with linux before? what printer is it?
<jhag2> i was saying hplip found the printer and set it up after i went through the set up process
<jhag2> the printer is hp envy 4500
<jhag2> i think im a pain in the butt on here
<wilee-nilee> Gabriel_UwU, That ink has a lot to work with have you tried any of them?
<wilee-nilee> link*
<holstein> jhag2: ? thats what the channel is for.. just stop asking for volunteers to remote in via teamviewer.. that is something you shouldnt allow to just anyone...
<holstein> !printing
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<Gabriel_UwU> I havent, Im sorry about this. I will try to use those.
<holstein> jhag2: do you see the printer listed in the printer GUI?
<Gabriel_UwU> I barely gave you any information to work with wich is very rude, My apologies.
<sydney> jhag2: No you are not'a pain in the butt',i just don know how to answer you. :D
<wilee-nilee> Gabriel_UwU,  No biggie, the irc is a learned skill to some extent.
<jhag2> and yes i see it in the default printer gui
<Gabriel_UwU> I shall try it then I will be back to tell you if it works.
<holstein> jhag2: ok. try removing it, and go back in and add another one.. try adding via the GUI and try printing a test page
<holstein> jhag2: is the printer connected via USB?
<wilee-nilee> Gabriel_UwU, Cool we want to help, and not see you drug around with tons of questions and mediocre answers is all. ;)
<jhag2> everything seems to be set up. When i go to print, the printer does not actually print, the printer will show that its loading the print job but nothing prints
<jhag2> im printing via wifi
<holstein> jhag2: connect the printer via USB,a nd get the printer working that way first
<jhag2> via usb it does the same thing, printer screen flashes when I go to print
<holstein> jhag2: after plugging the unit in, via usb, please remove the printer (unistall/delete) using the gui, then, go through the add wizard again, and test
<jhag2> im currently doing that
<jhag2> successssss
<jhag2> printer is printing via usb
<holstein> jhag2: ok. so, consider just using it like that, for now..
<jhag2> hahaha
<holstein> otherwise, the process will be similar.. trial and error.. etc
<holstein> jhag2: i'll set static ip's either on the specific hardware, or reserved by the router im using, and then, configure each machine with that ip for the printer, using whatevrer driver i find works best
<holstein> jhag2: think about it this way. when you started using windows, you didnt sit down in one afternoon, install windows, and start accessing wifi, and printing wirelessly... try and be patient with yourself, and the technology, which doenst officially promise you linux support.. that can be challenging
<NthDegree> scan to PC won't work
<NthDegree> but the other way round will work
<holstein> NthDegree: you mean, scan to PC function on a scanner/printer? its likely expecting/requiring client software that may not be availble on linux
<NthDegree> holstein, yep, as far as I know that's all that will fail on most gear these days :D
<holstein> fail? i dont see that as a failure.. its more of a lack of support..
<Dr_Dan> Is there a scan 'client'  for HP 'all-in-one' printer/scanners?
<kittykitty> anyone know why the screen dims even with dimming turned off on an acer aspire 5750 (intel) with the acpi_backlight="vendor" used in the kernel?
<SchrodingersScat> !info sane | Dr_Dan
<ubottu> Dr_Dan: sane (source: sane-frontends): scanner graphical frontends. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.14-9 (trusty), package size 108 kB, installed size 332 kB
<kittykitty> any ideas?
<Dr_Dan> Ok. So Sane should support the 'Scanner to PC' functionality?
<Gabriel_UwU> I have to gp
<Gabriel_UwU> go*
<Dr_Dan> kittykitty: sounds like the hardware is doing the dimming.  Check BIOS settings?
<kittykitty> windows doesnt do it though and its a laptop... there isnt much in the bio
<kittykitty> *bios
<kittykitty> it takes about 3 seconds to dim
<Dr_Dan> Hmm.  (Thinking)
<kittykitty> also, the hardware keys are no longer working for screen brightness...
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Dan, try simple scan as well, generic but quite usable.
<wilee-nilee> gotta reboot Dr_Dan if you have more questions be right back
<kittykitty> use acpi.brightness_switch_enabled=0  ?
<CalimeroTeknik> where is the log when a service starts?
<CalimeroTeknik> it doesn't appear in the terminal :x
<CalimeroTeknik>  * The PostgreSQL server failed to start. Please check the log output.
<CalimeroTeknik> where is the log ?
<Erdrick> Hi, is Holstein still around?
<Dr_Dan> wilee-nilee: thanks.
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Dan, No problem xsane can be an insane setup.
<miraiE> hi, anyone here?
<bekks> miraiE: According to "/names" this is the channel with the most visitors on Freenode :)
<cyzz> sure...
<Erdrick> Hi, I've been trying to install Ubuntu TO a USB stick (not from the USB stick). First I tried a LiveUSB ("Try Ubuntu without installing") but that wouldn't boot Ubuntu, just go blank after selecting the option. I then tried to install from DVD, but it won't do anything in Legacy mode. Turning CSM off breaks my windows installation until I turn it back on. I don't know what to do, please help?
<skinux> Where does u1_downloader save all files to??
<wilee-nilee> Erdrick, Must be a W8 dualboot?
<miraiE> bekks: wow, great!
<Erdrick> u1_downloader? I don't know what you mean. I created my USB stick using PenDriveLinux from the 14.04 ISO.
<Erdrick> Windows 7
<Erdrick> But it's on UEFI from factory install.
<wilee-nilee> Erdrick, YOu mention legacy boot this a uefi bios?
<Erdrick> Yes it's UEFI.
<wilee-nilee> doh you answered you have looked at the uefi wiki Erdrick
<linuxthe1ish> hi, why is boot repair bugged?
<linuxthe1ish> File system repair requires to unmount partitions
<cyzz> TO usbstick could be tricky
<Erdrick> Computer model is Alienware X51 with bios revision A08... Do you mean this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI ?
<holstein> linuxthe1ish: you'll want to use a live system to do that
<linuxthe1ish> i am on a live system
<linuxthe1ish> and i've tried unmounting via gparted
<miraiE> btw, how to apply apt-get option into apt.conf? I'm able to pass the option -o apt::architecture=i386
<wilee-nilee> Erdrick, yes, no evidence there of the boot options to try?
<holstein> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<cyzz> you have to put some drivers into the kernel as buildin
<holstein> linuxthe1ish: close gparted..
<wilee-nilee> !who | cyzz
<ubottu> cyzz: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<martin__> hi. is it possbile to remove the full disk encryption afterwards?
<Erdrick> I've tried booting in UEFI with CSM turned on, UEFI w/out CSM, and Legacy.
<holstein> martin__: check out http://askubuntu.com/questions/245112/can-i-disable-full-disk-encryption
<cyzz> :)
<wilee-nilee> Erdrick, note that I preface my posts to you with your nick. Take a look here. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<cyzz> ...becomes confusing
<NthDegree> unless Linux now supports TPM-based decryption allowing even /boot to be encrypted.... why bother with FDE?
<Erdrick> wilee-nilee Legacy seems to recognize the DVD but just shows "Error 100 unable to read sector XXXXXX" multiple times then reboots to do the same thing.
<holstein> Erdrick: you will want the option that allows you to boot, and install operating systems.. likely legacy mode.. then, is the error ou are seeing due to the stick being bad? or the iso? a quick test would be, boot the stick on other hardware known to boot usb sticks.. otherwise, you may be assuming
<wilee-nilee> Erdrick, Bummer, like most here we know nothing of this uefi stuff, there are a few that do and a couple at the ubuntu forums focused on these dual boots
<wilee-nilee> we=I
<miraiE> I have tried put `Host-Architecture "i386"` in the APT -> Get section of apt.conf, but not successful
<Eva21>  Here some videos. I hope you like them! http://bitly.com/1iXkwsf
<moghingold> I need support with Ubuntu not preserving my mdadm arrays on boot
<wilee-nilee> !ops | Eva21
<ubottu> Eva21: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy
<moghingold> It's not just that I need to reassemble /dev/md0, it's that mdadm --detail --scan doesn't even FIND /dev/md0 anymore
<moghingold> it still exists in /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf, but that seems to get me nowhere
<moghingold> I need help from someone who understands exactly how mdadm and ubuntu interact with one another, so I can get my array back and keep it between sessions
<cyzz> moghingold: any changes last days?
<moghingold> None
<Erdrick> Holstein: I am unable to run an install, from DVD or USB. When I boot in Legacy from USB I get the Ubuntu menu (try/install/etc.) but selecting any option causes the screen to go black and hang. I can't get to the menu even from DVD.
<Erdrick> Holstein: this is with both 14.04 and 12.04
<holstein> Erdrick: i say, do the legacy option and try..
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<moghingold> I created the array, I made a file-system on it, I waited until cat /proc/mdstat said it was finished building, I added its UUID from blkid to my /etc/fstab, I rebooted, and POOF
<moghingold> a hot slice of nothing
<holstein> Erdrick: have you tried nomodeset?
<Erdrick> OK.
<Erdrick> I'm going to do that now,
<moghingold> more accurately, I was told that ubuntu couldn't find the disk or device for the mount point I specified, and that I could press 's' to skip or 'm' to attempt manual recovery
<moghingold> with both options converging on said hot slice
<bekks> moghingold: Can you pastebin your mdadm.conf?
<cyzz> right..
<bekks> moghingold: And can you pastebin your current output of "cat /proc/mdstat" as well?
<moghingold> sure thing to both. please hold.
<Erdrick> Holstein: I am recreating my Ubuntu USB stick with PenDriveLinux. This will take a few minutes.
<moghingold> mdadm.conf: http://pastebin.com/RgybdfzA
<moghingold> output of cat /proc/mdstat: http://pastebin.com/juSaewN9
<linuxthe1ish> stupid boot-repair is still saying "Filesystem repair requires to unmount partitions"
<linuxthe1ish> and it IS unmounted
<holstein> linuxthe1ish: boot repair is for boot repair.. not filesystem repair
<holstein> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<bekks> moghingold: can you pastebin sudo fdisk -l too please?
<linuxthe1ish> holstein: i don't want filesystem repair
<linuxthe1ish> i just want grub back
<bekks> linuxthe1ish: you cant repair grub on a corrupted filesystem.
<linuxthe1ish> it's not corrupt
<moghingold> output of fdisk -l: http://pastebin.com/JN6dAsWM
<bekks> linuxthe1ish: the message you posted says it is.
<moghingold> let me know if that works, I just did fdisk -l > tmp.txt, then copied those contents into the pastebin. it was rather long, and the .txt didn't catch the stderr output.
<bekks> moghingold: yeah it works.
<moghingold> k, good
<wilee-nilee> linuxthe1ish, Try supergrub if it is not corrupted it should boot and you can fix from the desktop.
<wilee-nilee> likely corrupted though
<miraiE> i think my question is not clear, right.. so, I have 64 bit of Ubuntu. I run apt-get -o apt::architecture=i386 install package. and I want to add the option to /etc/apt/apt.conf, so that I needn't give the option everytime I install packages. man apt.conf doesn't give enlightenment for me
<linuxthe1ish> i've run check on it from within gparted...
<linuxthe1ish> but when i open gparted again it's mounted!
<linuxthe1ish> like i wait 5 mins and ubuntu mounts it again...
<bekks> miraiE: By default, a 64bit Ubuntu installs 64bit packages. You have to manually specify when you want to install 32bit packages (which there is no reason for, most likely). :)
<wilee-nilee> linuxthe1ish, boot with this http://www.supergrubdisk.org/super-grub2-disk/ at desktop open the terminal and reload grub, if msdos 'sudo grub-install /dev/sdX   X is the HD no partition than sudo update-grub
<miraiE> bekks: I need some 32 bit packages to install
 * Dr_Dan think 9 drives of 3TB is excessive.   Lol.
<bekks> miraiE: so specify that on the command line then.
<wilee-nilee> the library of congress would fit on that
<miraiE> bekks: okay, I'll try
<moghingold> Dr_Dan: 8 drives of 3TB and a 32GB for booting from haha
<moghingold> I'm trying to put the 8 drives into a software RAID 6
<moghingold> I don't understand what is going wrong that's causing ubuntu to not even acknowledge the existence of the array between sessions
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> How can I draw arrows in mtpaint?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<cristian_c> I've tried with 'A' and 'S' but it's not working
<holstein> copy paste them in..
<miraiE> okay, my problem has been solved :), thanks
<cristian_c> holstein, I don't understand
<holstein> cristian_c: copy paste one in, and use it http://cdn-0.freeclipartnow.com/d/40220-1/arrow-blue-outline-right.jpg
<moghingold> cristian_c are you using the straight line tool?
<cristian_c> holstein, not these
<cristian_c> moghingold, yes
<holstein> cristian_c: ok.. choose another type, and paste it in.. or carefully make what you like
<moghingold> according to the documentation i'm reading, the 'A' and 'S' keys only draw arrow heads when you put them at the end of a straight line
<cristian_c> moghingold, I can draw straight lines
<cristian_c> holstein, ?
<moghingold> cristian_c: Forgive me, I've never used the program, I'm just reading the documentation
<cristian_c> holstein, I should draw them
<cristian_c> moghingold, I've read the documentation, too :)
<moghingold> The documentation isn't clear on when you're supposed to press or hold the key...
<holstein> cristian_c: draw them if you like.. id zoom in and carefully make one. assuming i didnt find a free image online to use and copy paste
<moghingold> Have you tried holding it down before you draw the line?
<cristian_c> moghingold, yeah, exactly :)
<holstein> http://www.maketecheasier.com/draw-arrows-in-gimp/
<cristian_c> holstein, eh, but I must draw and I can't use the tool
<cristian_c> holstein, not gimp
<moghingold> holstein: I think cristian_c is using a program specifically for pixel art, so copy/pasting isn't a workable solution in this case
<newmember> Bashing-om: Sorry for the delay.  I have ubuntu desktop uploaded and I have booted to it.
<cristian_c> moghingold, I've tried to hold the keys pressed, but so the straight line isn't working
<cristian_c> this breaks all
<holstein> should be able to save the work in gimp, easily, and bring it over
<moghingold> odd
<holstein> or, do the pixel art project there in the more well supported gimp applciation
<cristian_c> moghingold, if I found the right arrow, I'd do it
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> lol
<moghingold> does anyone have any follow-up on the issue i'm experiencing with mdadm?
<cristian_c> moghingold, if you want, you can try, if you don't trust me :)
<cristian_c> *believo to
<cristian_c> *e
<cristian_c> moghingold, what issue with mdadm?
<cristian_c> raid
<moghingold> cristian_c: I made a raid6 array, put a filesystem on it, waited patiently for the filesystem to build, added its UUID to my fstab, rebooted, and it vanished
<Bashing-om> newmember: Back in bussiness ! .. ok pastebinit -> sudo fdisk -lu <- from tht liveDVD and let's see what we have to work with/to.
<moghingold> not "vanished" as in "needed to be reassmebled"
<holstein> cristian_c: how about.. "Select the straight line tool from the toolbar, Left click and release where you want the line to start, Move the pointer to where you want the line to end and left click" does that work? or no?
<linuxthe2ish> how do i write ISO to usb disk so i can boot it?
<moghingold> "vanished" as in "/etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf is the only place in the entire machine that seems to acknowledge the existence of /dev/md0"
<linuxthe2ish> unetbootin isn't listing my usb drive...
<cirizzo> cirizzo
<natas> i was trying to remove the lubuntu login screen and somehow hosed my linux, now it doesn't boot, any thoughts BESIDES reformatting?
<cirizzo> ciao
<natas> logs, anything i can look at?
<cirizzo> !list
<ubottu> cirizzo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<cristian_c> moghingold, I know raid is seen as one disk, also if are two or more disks
<newmember> http://picpaste.com/1-7Mi1nPpn.JPG
<newmember> Bashing-om: http://picpaste.com/1-7Mi1nPpn.JPG
<holstein> linuxthe2ish: if its not a usb stick, you likely have to click or check the box that states (show all drives)
<Bashing-om> newmember: look'n at /1-7Mi1nPpn.JPG .
<cristian_c> holstein, that is 'straight line'
<cristian_c> holstein, I refer about arrows
<holstein> cristian_c: sure. so, is the straight line tool working? or not?
<linuxthe2ish> holstein: it's got some stupid partition thing on the usb drive
<linuxthe2ish> argh partitioning in linux is so confusing
<holstein> linuxthe2ish: partitioning is not specific to linux at all
<linuxthe2ish> on windows you just create partition and done :/
<linuxthe2ish> on linux he goes all funnyt
<holstein> linuxthe2ish: if its a usb drive, you'll need to ask unetbootin to allow use of it, by checking the box i referenced
<dj> Need help compiling a .so file
<cristian_c> holstein, yeah, it's working
<moghingold> cristian_c: so, i am able to get the arrow head to appear by pressing the 'a' or 's' key at the end point of the line, it's just a very, very tiny arrow-head
<holstein> linuxthe2ish: this is *not* a linux issue, friend.. you can have issues with any partitioning system..
<moghingold> and a rounded off one at that
<cristian_c> moghingold, :O
<holstein> linuxthe2ish: did you check the box to allow the application to use the drive you are trying to force it to use?
<dj> I need help making a so file, anyone please?
<linuxthe2ish> holstein: there is no box :S
<cristian_c> moghingold, I try immediately
<cristian_c> to check
<moghingold> i only noticed it when i made the size of the line very thick, like 30
<linuxthe2ish> and in the hard drive list it just has "/"
<moghingold> left click at a start point, drag to an enpoint, press 'a' or 's', then right click to finish the line
<moghingold> do the same thing, but left-click instead of hitting 'a' or 's', then right click
<moghingold> you will see a subtle, disappointingly small difference
<m1dnight__> hey guys, how can I get the context menus for dejadup like in ubuntu?
<m1dnight__> (e.g., restore to previous version)
<holstein> linuxthe2ish: you see the "show all drives" box? http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3a/Unetbootin_on_Ubuntu.png
<cristian_c> uhm
<dj> I need help making a so file, anyone please?
<cristian_c> I try
<moghingold> cristian_c: it's easier to tell if you make the lines straight
<moghingold> like, 90 degree angles
<cristian_c> lol
<Bashing-om> newmember: try: From the liveDVD -> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt , sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda , sudo umount /mnt // reboot into the install, in the install run -> sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda <- .
<moghingold> like i said, it's a very disappointing arrow head, as far as arrow heads go
<linuxthe2ish> holstein: i don't have that box :S
<holstein> linuxthe2ish: ok.. how about another tool then? maybe the pendrivelinux one?
<linuxthe2ish> the startup disk creator you can't even select an iso
<linuxthe2ish> it just dosnb't do anything :S
<holstein> linuxthe2ish: how about the pendrive linux tool?
<Trel> What do I need to do to have UFW allowed to be modified by any user and not just elevated users?
<holstein> linuxthe2ish: could be soemthing with the system youa re working with.. maybe a corruption in it..
<linuxthe2ish> holstein: i'm using my working linux PC right now to try and fix dead one :(
<linuxthe2ish> i'll try some other programs, thanks for your help
<crontab13> holstein: What problem are you dealing with?
<holstein> crontab13: just as they come...
<crontab13> holstein: lol, I see
<moghingold> should I assume that nobody knows what ubuntu and/or mdadm are doing wrong?
<cristian_c> moghingold, I know there is a gui to manage mdadm
<cristian_c> moghingold, I've tried your steps but I can't draw the arrows
<cristian_c> :(
<cristian_c> I can't see the arrows
<holstein> crontab13: have you tried the gimp? there is an arrow tool in the menu
<holstein> crontab13: sorry.. cristian_c ^
<crontab13> :holstein sorry, never have
<linuxthe2ish> yey i just used dd lol
<Trel> Is that possible to do with UFW?
<cristian_c> moghingold, ok, I've understood how to do
<cristian_c> I've made exercise
<cristian_c> XD
<crontab13> I'm trying to set up double monitors but get a 'RANDR extension not present' error. I have AMD/ATI Cayman video card would installing ATI Catalyst solve the issue?
<linuxthe2ish> so i have to use this super-grub disk to boot my pc every time holstein ? :/
<holstein> linuxthe2ish: if you have a damaged system, its more like you "get" to use that disk, rather than it failing..
<holstein> linuxthe2ish: i would have to troubleshoot the system.. but, i would try boot repair, and go from there.. with by data backed up incase of any failure
<cristian_c> moghingold, thanks :)
<holstein> linuxthe2ish: what do you mean, to boot your pc everytime? i suggest you boot into a live environment, not into the system disk
<holstein> linuxthe2ish: you'll want to be running the live environment, from the live CD/usb/DVD.. not booted into the operating system disk
<Jonii_> I haven't booted my computer to Windows to do anything for years now. I'm still scared to remove it from my computer :3
<moghingold> cristian_c: np
<miguelbarboza> hello
<linuxthe2ish> holstein there is nothing wrong with the disk :(
<linuxthe2ish> i installed windows, removed it and resized the ubuntu partition to fill the disk
<holstein> linuxthe2ish: ? i miss where i stated there was anything wrong.. i did see a few errors where you said there were
<Hxxx> what is the command to load mdadm drivers? to see software raid partitions?
<cristian_c> moghingold, :)
<Hxxx> lime d0 md1
<linuxthe2ish> i can't use live enviroment as he dosn't have my documents :(
<Jonii_> Does anyone know if Ubuntu 14.4 has better power management than 12.4?
<Hxxx> md0 md1
<Hxxx> like*
<holstein> linuxthe2ish: in any scneario where im resizing partitions, i have my data backed up.. i have only lost a few partitions, and it was *always* from resizing like that
<moghingold> does anyone know what could cause ubuntu not to recognize an md device specified in mdadm.conf between sessions?
<newmember> Bashing-om: it booted to a grub prompt
<holstein> linuxthe2ish: the live environment is what you use to do what you are trying to do, though. thats why you are having issues.. you boot the live CD and repair grub, and the file system. thats why you cant unmount, and are having isssues
<Jonii_> 12.4 drained my laptop battery twice as fast, and it reliably crashed if I had less than 2h time remaining on battery, meaning my laptop had max 2h instead of 8h worth of battery, using 12.4
<moghingold> i made and tested a software raid6, but then on my next boot i got a message that the device or disk for its mount point could not be found
<holstein> linuxthe2ish: you would be able to mount the hard drive with your data from there, if need be, and backup what you like
<Jonii_> Should I expect 14.4 do better in this respect?
<moghingold> manual recovery got me nowhere, cat /proc/mdstat doesn't even list the device anymore, mdadm --details --scan doesn't find it
<moghingold> nothing
<linuxthe2ish> holstein but that linux looks to be working fine :(
<linuxthe2ish> it's just stupid grub!
<moghingold> i really don't want to remake it if this is just going to happen again. this is already the second time.
<holstein> Jonii_: not unless the creator of the hardare specifically stated they were supporting 14.04.. but, its worth trying
<daftykins> Jonii_: had you implemented any laptop power management actions?
<holstein> linuxthe2ish: please, boot the live environment, *not* the hard drive,a nd try the boot repair.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Jonii_> daftykins: like?
<cristian_c> moghingold, wait
<Jonii_> daftykins: from what I inquired, every real way to improve performance would include recompiling the kernel
<daftykins> Jonii_: in the past i've read of some laptop utils package or similar
<cristian_c> moghingold, is there a log about mdadm?
<holstein> linuxthe2ish: grub as worked "as advertised" in your situation.. you installed it, it worked, and you removed it..
<cristian_c> moghingold, in /var/log
<linuxthe2ish> holstein i needed windows to use :S
<Jonii_> But I heard rumors that 14.4 would have some of the stuff I on 12.4 would've needed recompiling to do, come right out of the box
<linuxthe2ish> now i can't reinstall grub again!
<Bashing-om> newmember: Disappointing but not totally bad. from that grub prompt -> linux (hd0,msdos1)/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda1 ro , initrd (hd0,msdos1)/initrd.img , boot <- . do you now boot into the server ?
<holstein> linuxthe2ish: thats fine.. but, you removed grub.. grub didnt break, or do anything other than promised.. please boot a live CD, *not* the hard drive, and repair grub https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<moghingold> cristian_c: no
<newmember> Bashing-om:  linux (hd0,msdos1)/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda1 ro
<newmember> Bashing-om: error: file not found.
<linuxthe2ish> holstein i tried that and some bug :S
<holstein> linuxthe2ish: what bug? what specifically? it works as advertised here.. what bug 3?
<ubottu> bug 3 in Launchpad itself "Custom information for each translation team" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/3
<holstein> #:
<cristian_c> moghingold, ok, try to see the dmesg
<cristian_c> :)
<holstein> linuxthe2ish: what bug, friend? what bug did you encounter when booting the live CD and trying https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair ?
<moghingold> bekks et al: i am going afk
<linuxthe2ish> holstein he say i need unmount :S
<holstein> linuxthe2ish: sure.. but thats because you are booted into the disk. try from a live environment, please.. *not* the system disk
<Bashing-om> newmember: UNgood !// OK back to the liveDVD and let's find out why .-> sudo mkdir mnt/work , sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/work <-; pastebin -> ls -la /mnt/work/ , ls -la /mnt/work/boot . See what that tells us about the kernels and locations. Remenber to UNmount the file system when done -> sudo umount /mnt/work .
<akurilin> Quick question: anybody here using a project with their Ubuntu box?
<holstein> akurilin: using a project?
<akurilin> projector, sorry
<holstein> i have. many times and meeting
<holstein> meetings*
<akurilin> What about something like home use?
<holstein> not always the same unit.. basically the same idea as another monitor
<holstein> akurilin: it literally makes no difference if you are at home or in the driveway, or space.. the machine either works with it or not
<akurilin> Fair enough. So you just need to drag out a dvi/vga cable to the projector and treat it just like another monitor huh?
<akurilin> holstein: lol
<holstein> akurilin: you connect to it via its connections.. if thats vga and/or hdmi, then sure
<holstein> akurilin: there are some wireless options, but i dont know how those work with linux..
<akurilin> holstein: if you don't mind me asking, since I've never owned one before, do projects not work very well if you have to point them at the wall at an angle?
<akurilin> *projectors
<holstein> akurilin: depends..
<Bashing-om> newmember: also, while on my mind ... sda5 (LVM) is that an encrypted partition ? or an error in volume management ?
<holstein> akurilin: some are better at that than others..
<newmember> Bashing-om: not encrypted
<linuxthe2ish> 23:11 < holstein> linuxthe2ish: sure.. but thats because you are booted into the disk. try from a live environment, please.. *not* the system disk
<linuxthe2ish> noooo
<linuxthe2ish> that's before i tried to boot from super-grub
<linuxthe2ish> you told me to boot and check if it's corrupt :(
<akurilin> holstein: I just managed to have my trusty set up as a bluetooth audio device, so I can already get pretty good sound through the box while watching movies on the ipad. Was thinking of somehow streaming the movie to the machine from the ipad as well
<holstein> linuxthe2ish: ok.. just let a volunteer know if you have a support question
<akurilin> Haven't had much luck with netflix on ubuntu
<holstein> linuxthe2ish: i say, try repairing booting with a live CD, from a live environment.. never mentioned grub super disk, personally.. and im not really interested in what happened in the past.. if you are not running a live environment, please do so
<holstein> !netflix
<ubottu> If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<holstein> akurilin: nothing is preventing netflix support for linux
<meek_geek> hi
<holstein> akurilin: you are expecting ubuntu to support netflix, and that may not be possible all the time
<newmember> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/embed.php?i=MG3SmgUp
<akurilin> holstein: well I'm expecting netflix to support ubuntu at some point in the future, my dreams haven't come true yet though :) I remember reading about pipelight a while ago, never gave it a try though
<Bashing-om> newmember:  Once more - UNGood! how come sda5 is a LVM volume - [Logical Volume Management] with only 1 participating partition makes no sense !
<Bashing-om> newmember: Look'n at d.php?i=MG3SmgUp .
<JCPlayzMinecraft> hi
<JCPlayzMinecraft> any1 here
<JCPlayzMinecraft> Hi
<holstein> JCPlayzMinecraft: yes.. just ask if you have a question
<mzaza> I am using Ubuntu on Laptop, power consumption is high and my laptop Sony Vaio S13 should give around 7 hours of battery life I only get around 2 to 3. Is there any optimization I should make to increase battery, I red somewhere about something called laptop mode?
<daftykins> !info laptop-mode-tools
<ubottu> laptop-mode-tools (source: laptop-mode-tools): Tools for Power Savings based on battery/AC status. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.64-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 84 kB, installed size 407 kB
<daftykins> mzaza: ^?
<mzaza> daftykins: I tried  sudo powertop and I have lots of status bad
<Bashing-om> newmember: "Embed Codes For Paste ID: MG3SmgUp" is what I get on that last, Is there something I am mising here ?
<holstein> i woudnt expect magic though.. i typically find maybe 60% the battery life on hardware that is not specficallly made to support linux
<ohrmus> do I need gufw?!
<^v> halp, gcc cant find linux/limits.h
<newmember> Bashing-om: my mistake:  http://pastebin.com/MG3SmgUp
<daftykins> mzaza: install the above package and see how you get on
<Bashing-om> newmember: Try'n again : ) ....
<^v> http://hastebin.com/raw/xuxetikodi
<mzaza> daftykins: I am sorry, but I don't get what packages you mean?
<newmember> Bashing-om: I am remembering that most Ubuntu server installs default to LVM for the partitions.
<daftykins> mzaza: "laptop-mode-tools" as i had ubottu report.
<gpmcadam> hi, i have a server i need to upgrade from 11.04 to 14.04. i can only upgrade, no option to install from scratch. what's the best way to approach this? i've tried running `do-release-upgrade` but with no luck.
<mzaza> daftykins: OK, I've also tuned some things via the powertop is that OK?
<daftykins> mzaza: not sure if those would persist across reboot, but just have a play and see :)
<daftykins> gpmcadam: have a look at the link in my following bot trigger to see how to do EOL upgrades
<daftykins> !eol | gpmcadam
<ubottu> gpmcadam: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<^v> meh, so which headers should i symlink to /usr/include
<mzaza> daftykins: OK, if I used the Intel Video Driver would it improve battery life?
<gpmcadam> daftykins: i did follow that guide, but there wasn't anything specifically for 11.04, and after following the guide for 11.10 to 12.04 (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Oneiric) I still get 404's when running `do-release-upgrade`
<daftykins> mzaza: VAIO Pro 13 you said? i suspect intel graphics is all that's in that system?
<wilee-nilee> mzaza, You are trying incremental stuff that will have hardly noticeable differences, getting a longer life battery would be a better option.
<daftykins> gpmcadam: is the system a VPS or otherwise hosted server?
<gpmcadam> yes, on amazon ec2
<daftykins> gpmcadam: ah-haaaaaa, ok being ec2 is vastly different to dealing with a stock ubuntu machine afaiui
<gpmcadam> daftykins: aside from the apt sources?
<daftykins> gpmcadam: well, i have no direct experience to know if they're using any special sauce in there
<mzaza> daftykins: Hybrid Graphics, I'm using Intel when on battery power.
<mzaza> wilee-nilee: The battery is not bad when under Windows.
<daftykins> what's the discrete?
<gpmcadam> daftykins: ok, i'll look into it from an EC2 point of view then. thanks.
<wilee-nilee> mzaza, Oh well since windows and linux are like  mirror images you should be set than, ; )
<daftykins> gpmcadam: i did start to have a little google, saw mention of lovely backup image features which would be wise to do first...
<gpmcadam> daftykins: already done! :)
<daftykins> gpmcadam: \o/
<Bashing-om> newmember: I have no idea how you could have got in this situation // please see my http://paste.ubuntu.com/7682286/ for comparison for what the '/' directory should look like. At this point I think we need to salvage what we can of your data and (RE-)install . Too many things not right !
<daftykins> gpmcadam: ok i think i have a workaround, can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<gpmcadam> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/yA5vUPSC i commented all others out when trying to do the release upgrade
<daftykins> gpmcadam: is it my tired eyes or are 1 and 3 identical?
<gpmcadam> yeah just noticed that, removing '-security' from #1 and trying again
 * gpmcadam sighs in releif
<gpmcadam> that's it
<daftykins> :)
<gpmcadam> thanks again daftykins
<daftykins> gpmcadam: you should be able to get up to 11.10, then as it's LTS and still supported, you should be able to switch back to amazon repos for 12.04 then
<gpmcadam> so, just to check then. i go from 11.04 -> 11.10, then basically run do-release-upgrade until i get to 14.04?
<daftykins> gpmcadam: well once you're on 12.04.4, in a couple of weeks the first point release of 14.04 will come out (14.04.1) then you'll be able to officially upgrade directly from 12.04.4 -> 14.04.1
<daftykins> gpmcadam: but in fairness, 12.04.4 is still supported for a couple of years so perhaps that'd be a comfy spot to stop
<gpmcadam> daftykins: so i won't be able to go from 12.04 to 14.04 tonight?
<pushpop> Anyone know of a open source client less VPN server?
<daftykins> gpmcadam: you could if you pushed it, yeah, up to you for risk
<daftykins> pushpop: not sure what you mean by clientless, a VPN has a server and client portion always?
<stainedhat> pushpop.. a main mode or aggressive vpn? The only way you can have a vpn without a client is to have to hardware endpoints
<stainedhat> *two
<newmember> Bashing-om: hmmm I see.  I am sorry its dinner now and I have to go, I will be back in 4-5 hours.  This is only a zimbra mail server so I could build a new one.  I would loose my old emails.  Lets think about it
<mzaza> What should I check in laptop-mode-tools :D ?
<newmember> Bashing-om: thanks maybe chat later
<Bashing-om> newmember: OK .. I do not mind spendin a lot of time to salvage this IF you think it worth while // I am always open to a learning experience // see what results if you mount 'sda5' from the livedvd and if you are able to access 'sda5' .
<moghingold> I am back!
<moghingold> Does anyone know of any general direction I should start ambling in if I am to have any hope whatsoever of fixing my problem?
<daftykins> moghingold: you could do with stating the problem again
<moghingold> daftykins: So, I used mdadm to create a software raid 6, and then when I rebooted not only did the raid not assemble, ubuntu didn't even remember that one existed
<moghingold> there's no /dev/md0, mdadm --details --scan returns nothing, cat /proc/mdstat returns nothing useful, as far as i can tell the only evidence that /dev/md0 ever even ever existed is in mdadm.conf
<moghingold> which doesn't help me at all
<moghingold> as far as i can tell
<daftykins> this is in an install beside said RAID disks, or in a live session?
<Dr_Dan> Questions on PPAPI plugin pepper-flash.   The website picmonkey.com (online image editor)  will crash when you select its "text" tool.  That tool supports local fonts and server-side fonts. But if you attempt to use it, pepperflash crashes.  Works fine in FF
<moghingold> daftykins: I have ubuntu installed on the drive my computer boots from.
<Dr_Dan> wilee-nilee: you there?
<moghingold> other things, like the applications I have installed, my settings/preferences, changes i've made to grub, etc, are all preserved between sessions
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Dan, barely what's up?
<daftykins> moghingold: ok, no experience with mdadm then here i'm afraid.
<OerHeks> Dr_Dan, on what browser does the ppapi plugin crash ?
<trism> Dr_Dan: https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=236628
<daftykins> pepper flash so chrome/chromium
<Dr_Dan> Google-chrome  35
<Dr_Dan> Chromium 35
<OerHeks> trism +1 no ppapi support for chrome/chomium
<Dr_Dan> Yes.  Sorry
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Dan, looks like you have better help than me carry on. ;)
<daftykins> don't use a broken browser \o/
<Dr_Dan> So is it the fact that picmokey is attempting to discover what local fonts there are?
<chrirc> hi...yesterday i booted from a usb drive and installed ubuntu 13,10 on a 10 years old pc in 20 minutes...today i tried to install that on  an intel i7 and it took more than 4 hours and at last it failed to install the bootloader...why was that???
<daftykins> chrirc: i'd be willing to bet it was more about downloading package updates and your internet connection being slower the second time
<chrirc> no...
<daftykins> well that's that cleared up then :D
<chrirc> yesterday i installed from the same exact usb
<daftykins> right, but you understand when i say updates come over the internet?
<chrirc> but it was the same exact version and i chose not to install updates during installation
<daftykins> chrirc: ok, well there are a lot more variables between two different systems installing so it's very tough to say - 4hrs is a bit extreme though.
<chrirc> and at the end why bootloader failed to be installed?
<daftykins> describe the hardware more please
<chrirc> its really expensive hardware.....ssd drives...intel i7 4770 gigabyte motherboard
<daftykins> chrirc: 1. do you have a live session booted on it right now? 2. did you try to install again?
<chrirc> now i am talking from live cd on ubuntu
<daftykins> on this system? ok, could you open the terminal and run "sudo parted -l" then paste the output of that command to http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<chrirc> what does this command do?
<daftykins> chrirc: "man parted" will tell you. it'll output the disk and partition setup.
<chrirc> i want to download the ubuntu 14.04 but how can i install that on usb drive and boot?   any alternative ways to install ubuntu without dvd drive??
<daftykins> chrirc: i'm puzzled, you said you were in a live session a moment ago?
<chrirc> yes
<daftykins> so you want it to be installed to the flash drive instead of just running from it
<chrirc> i am on live session that is on usb drive
<holstein> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<holstein> chrirc: there should be an install option in the menu from the live USB
<chrirc> yes but on the usb drive its the ubuntu 13,10...how to install 14,04 on that usb?
<holstein> chrirc: same way
<rantic> Hi everyone, I installed a package from the software center but have no idea what it is actually called. Is there somewhere I can confirm this?
<holstein> chrirc: use whatever tool you want to prepare the live USB wtih the 14.04 iso instead of the 13.10 iso
<chrirc> but i am on live session....
<rantic> chrirc, So?
<daftykins> rantic: /var/log/apt/history.log
<chrirc> how can i erase and install i usb that i use right now to be on ubuntu???
<rantic> daftykins, This isn't very helpful  : o
<daftykins> rantic: why not?
<rantic> daftykins, This definitely isn't keeping track of installs through the software center
<holstein> chrirc: do you have another usb stick?
<chrirc> no...
<holstein> chrirc: then, that will be challenging, since you are booting off the stick you want to change right now.. how are you going to deal with that?
<chrirc> i have an ssd installed on this pc....?  can this help?
<holstein> chrirc: sure.. you can download and store the new iso there.. then what?
<holstein> chrirc: do you have another machine? *any* machine? any os?
<Slart> rantic: this might be useful http://askubuntu.com/questions/145157/does-the-software-center-log-installations
<rantic> chrirc, Do you have an android phone? you can boot off it easily with a program called DriveDroid
<chrirc> no....i have only this machine with an ssd installed
<rantic> Slart, I appreciate it but I gave up, that log file contains like 40-50 packages per every installation I just did
 * holstein +1 on drivedroid.. handy!
<rantic> Slart, the process of identifying the actual bin is embarassing right now
<fernando_> any people speak spanish?
<holstein> chrirc: then, what are you going to do? purchase another usb?
<Slart> !es | fernando_
<ubottu> fernando_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<rantic> fernando_, I think most inhabitants of Spain
<fernando_> thanks, Slart
<Slart> rantic: ah.. might be a bit much to look through
<chrirc> can i make the ssd bootable and boot from ssd?
<rantic> Slart, If I knew the beginning of the name or something I'd try ... I grepped it a few times but I'm lost
<Slart> rantic: do you remember what the program was supposed to do?
<rantic> Slart, I've been searching for an alternative volume mixer/slider/switcher. It was an application literally entitled "Sound"
<rantic> Slart, I assumed it was the utility from Gnome 3 with the quick device switcher
<Slart> rantic: pulse audio volume applet thingy?
<rantic> Slart, No I think that's pavucontrol?
<Slart> rantic: yup
<holstein> chrirc: sure, but you are trying to ultimately install there.. and you just were storing the iso there..
<holstein> chrirc: you have *no* friends near with machines.. where you can take the iso and the USB stick and a tool, and make the new stick? how did you make the 13.10 stick?
<Slart> rantic: and there's nothing in the software center history?
<rantic> Slart, nothing clear :(
<edition> hi. I have difficulty getting a particular file from a group of zip files, using grep...
<edition> I backed up windows7, and I'm trying to get "GeneralUser*.sf2"
<daftykins> edition: gre;
<daftykins> oops
<daftykins> edition: grep doesn't take files out of zip files 0o
<edition> idk, i used unzip
<chrirc> i have two ssd son that pc.....but the second is not formated so it does not appear now on the available drives......so i need to  format it ...but then how to make that ssd bootable?
<holstein> chrirc: how did you make the 13.10 usb bootable stick?
<chrirc> someone gave it to me
<holstein> chrirc: you can use unetbootin to create bootable media out of any drive..
<holstein> chrirc: ask them to make the 14.04 version for you..
<holstein> chrirc: what you are about to do can be done, but its not easy in any way.. if you have access to a friends machine, do that
<edition> what expression is needed for grep, to get the soundfont
<holstein> the soundfont?
<chrirc> why not easy....?  the usb drive can be easily bootable as i heard.....is it different to install ubuntu from ssd drive than usb drive?
<holstein> chrirc: because you are juggling, since you dont have enough hardware to make this easy
<edition> "GeneralUser*.sf2", from unzip to grep
<holstein> chrirc: the usb drive *can* be booted. as i said, you can use unetbootin to make that iso boot off the ssd.. have you tried it?
<edition> then I can extract the correct ZIP
<holstein> chrirc: i would just go buy a usb stick
<rantic> he can't use an android phone?
<holstein> rantic: sure
<holstein> chrirc: do you have an android phone? or any other usb device that can be used as a drive?
<zend_> hello, which is the better OS to a netbook with 1.2Ghz dual core?
<rantic> zend_, I'd vote for Crunchbang if you want something nice out of the box
<holstein> zend_: "better" is always a matter of opinion and use case.. but, lubuntu will work well for that spec
<holstein> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<edition> what about xubuntu?
<holstein> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<zend_> thanks
<edition> Why did they remove the desktop from gnome 3?
<holstein> edition: they? you mean, why did the gnome team change gnome? ask them.. though, it still has a "desktop".. its just not like it was
<edition> looks like a tablet desktop
<zend_> Crunchbang is linux?
<zend_> sorry i want say, is ubuntu?
<holstein> zend_: no.. crunchbang is not supported here..
<zend_> ok
<holstein> http://crunchbang.org/ is where you would read about it
<zend_> thank u
<holstein> zend_: otherwise, you can try any/all live and see what you think.. i have used them all on that spec hardware
<zend_> i want use it to make tests with ruby
<zend_> i'll see more about..
<edition> grep
<holstein> zend_: you may not need a UI at all, but, all mentioned above have ruby support
#ubuntu 2014-06-22
<arlequin> Hi everybody
<arlequin> a friend of mine is having problems rurnning skype in ubuntu
<Akiba_> what part of unity was influenced by marketing
<daftykins> arlequin: we can't really support it as it's a third party program, unless it's something major and obvious
<daftykins> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<arlequin> skype in the terminal generates: Violación de segmento (`core' generado)
<arlequin> I googled that problem
<arlequin> and seems to be common
<daftykins> segment fault, seems pretty major
<Akiba_> guys
<edition> how do i get a soundfont from multiple zips?
<Akiba_> what part of ubuntu unity was influenced by marketing
<arlequin> I beliave that is a problem with glib2 package
<Akiba_> anyone?
<SonikkuAmerica> Akiba_: Influenced by marketing? Do you mean the "smart scopes" feature?
<holstein> Akiba_: influenced by marketing? i mean, any development could have been.. and likely was
<Akiba_> im just wondering what parts were put in due to high user demand
<holstein> Akiba_: *all* of it is based on a percieved or actual demand.. and trying to meet a goal and demand
<Akiba_> .... doesnt help much :(
<holstein> Akiba_: its still a community here, if you want to have some input..
<holstein> Akiba_: i literally dont understand you question
<SonikkuAmerica> Akiba_: The thing you must understand is that Ubuntu is a commercial, yet open-source, distro.
<Akiba_> im just trying to map out parts people like about each distro
<Akiba_> and mac/windows
<Akiba_> so i can create my own
<edition> eh?
<holstein> Akiba_: "likes" are just that.. opinions.. you are welcome to take ubuntu and make it your own..
<edition> Akiba: how extensive will your review be?
<holstein> Akiba_: if you want to take a basic "poll" on what folks like about ubuntu, take advantage of the #ubuntu-offtopic channel..
<edition> thats not a fair test!
<SonikkuAmerica> lol
<SonikkuAmerica> Maybe y'all should try the Debian popularity contest
<edition> btw, Windows came from OS/2 (from UNIX). cool fact.
<edition> still trying to get soundfont out of 100s of zips!
<arlequin> how can I see a all available versions of a package?
<Akiba_> aight thanks holstein
<zend_> 0exit
<arlequin> I'm interested in libglib2.0-dev
<SchrodingersScat> !info libglib2.0-dev | arlequin: apt-cache show libglib2.0-dev
<ubottu> arlequin: apt-cache show libglib2.0-dev: libglib2.0-dev (source: glib2.0): Development files for the GLib library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.40.0-2 (trusty), package size 1255 kB, installed size 8068 kB
<arlequin> thanks
<subz3r0> you're welcome
<arlequin> but the only version is 2.40.0-2 ?
<arlequin> can't I downgrade my package to a previous version ?
<SchrodingersScat> arlequin: idk, but these people put words on the internet: http://askubuntu.com/questions/138284/how-to-downgrade-a-package-via-apt-get
<edition> how to use grep?
<SchrodingersScat> edition: man grep
<C4Cypher> I could weep for joy, X-COM Enemy Unknown is finally availible for Linux.
<SchrodingersScat> C4Cypher: huzzah
<edition> thanks
<arlequin> thanks SchrodingersScat
<arlequin> I had seen that web page before
<subz3r0> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tX29xcrHPtY&list=PLxE9uaKEBsfoK3W5QEzBOl35tjFeRFzEf
<arlequin> but I have a doubt
<arlequin> it says: sudo apt-get install <package-name>=<package-version-number>
<SchrodingersScat> I've not done that, can't speak from experience :/
<trism> arlequin: that is how you do it but only if previous versions are available in the repos, which is not the case here
<subz3r0> tha cat is d34d
<arlequin> in my case, package-name is libglib2.0-dev
<holstein> arlequin: you can always chase down older versions and force them.. its a matter of what is in the repos, and if an older version is not there, you cant fall back to it
<arlequin> thanks trism and holstein !
<mark06> can anyone help me test something? when I pushed my package to the ppa and installed it, the dependencies chosen by apt were that of ubuntu not the ppa. I needed to perform an applications update for "finishing" the installation, so the dependencies were upgraded to the correct version...
<arlequin> how can I brind an older version to my repo ?
<mark06> Would you test it please whether this is reproducible? Please add the ppa "ppa:renatosilva/ppa" and install pidgin, then check in about dialog if both pidgin and libpurple version are suffixed with RS137. Thanks in advance!
<holstein> arlequin: you cant
<basementcomputer> does anyone know how to install broadcom bcm4306 driver
<holstein> arlequin: you would locate, and force an older version *outside* the suggested and supported repo
<basementcomputer> i looked it up and its listed on ubuntus wiki
<holstein> !broadcom | basementcomputer
<ubottu> basementcomputer: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<edition> which IDE do you use for C++?
<arlequin> holstein: how can I do it ?
<holstein> ^ thats what you referenced, basementcomputer ?
<holstein> arlequin: locate an older version, and use it
<basementcomputer> holstein, this is jhag2 im on another computer
<C4Cypher> edition:  man is your best friend.  Anytime you ever, EVER have a question about a command line command, man it.  I've found it useful to know that the 'q' key will quit out of a man page, the 'f' key will flip forward a whole page, and 'b' will flip back a whole page.
<basementcomputer> trying to get this wireless to work
<holstein> arlequin: at your own rist, of course
<arlequin> downloading a previos version from the internet ?
<SchrodingersScat> !dpkg | arlequin
<ubottu> arlequin: dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<eXile> I have something really strange happening, after boot, about 5 minutes or so later, theres a crazy loop of "lshw | grep version | head -1", so many times I actully run out of memory, load skyrocket. I cant seem to find where its running from any ideas?
<edition> dog is my friend :)
<holstein> basementcomputer: it'll be the same as before, assuming there is sofware available to provide support..
<C4Cypher> cat is my friend. ^^
<arlequin> where I locate previos versions of a specific package ?
<arlequin> previous*
<edition> C4Cypher has friends
<holstein> arlequin: i would just search the internet.. looking in older repositories.. and expect breakage
 * C4Cypher has a cat, and everything that comes with that.
<edition> where is ffplay?
<freezer> at your mums?
<holstein> edition: are you tring to play a soundfont? i use qsynth
<edition> yeah. its with my windows backup collection of zips
<holstein> freezer: please dont do that.. use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel for chat and play.. thanks
<edition> i know how to play the soundfont :)
<edition> i dont want to redownload it
<holstein> edition: where is ffplay?
<holstein> edition: are you asking where ffmpeg is? http://askubuntu.com/questions/432542/is-ffmpeg-missing-from-the-official-repositories-in-14-04
<edition> I can get through ffmpeg.org, via static builds
<freezer> at least someone is reaction now :p
<freezer> my original question was:
<tomreyn> mark06: 14.04 x86_64 http://paste.ubuntu.com/7682675/
<freezer> Looking for a good howto to install Ubuntu on a MacBookPro late 2013
<holstein> !install | freezer
<ubottu> freezer: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<holstein> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<subz3r0> mac?
<subz3r0> wtf?
<subz3r0> winfall?!
<subz3r0> crap?
<edition> interesting... I think its good that the ubuntu team made the decision
<edition> to fork libavcodec.
<subz3r0> "winDfall"
<edition> Warning: off-topic chat
<holstein> !enter > subz3r0
<subz3r0> leck mich? leck mich!
<subz3r0> @holstein
<subz3r0> :)
<freezer> hmm
<edition> please get rid of subz3r0
<freezer> so looks like 2013 models are not supported
<freezer> fffffffuck
<edition> kick
<freezer> 2000eur wasted
<holstein> @ subz3r0 ..please note the topic and feel free and use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<edition> innappropriate language
<subz3r0> edition: get lost, retatred s cum b4g
<subz3r0> :)
<holstein> freezer: apple are welcome to support linux and/or ubuntu
<Sharcho> Does anyone know what theme for the window controls/borders in this screenshot?  http://ubuntuportal.com/wp-content/uploads/Emerald-Themer-0.9.5_003.png
<tomreyn> !ops | subz3r0
<ubottu> subz3r0: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy
<subz3r0> got it?
<subz3r0> looks like
<edition> right. lets find subz3r0's IP address...
<SonikkuAmerica> Sharcho: For the window those themes are in? That's XFCE's Greybird theme
<subz3r0> muahaha
<subz3r0> funny
<arlequin> holstein: where I find old repos ?
<holstein> arlequin: i just search for them..
<arlequin> I don't know how to do it :S
<holstein> arlequin: its not supported, so i wont be able to suggest one, or link you where you should go.. you will need to use the supported pacakges and adress your issue otherwise if you want support
<edition> Can the admin please get rid of subz3r0?
<holstein> arlequin: you shouldnt need to.. you should try asking about the issue you are having..
<IdleOne> edition: ignore them and go on about your day :)
<edition> IdleOne: ignore them and watch your server get trolled
<mark06> tomreyn: thanks!
<IdleOne> edition: I'm not ignoring anything. What I meant to say was don't engage them. We are watching.
<mark06> tomreyn: so it looks like something is messy in my vm... amd64 and 14.04 as well
<basementcomputer> yeah
<tomreyn> mark06: you didnt forget to apt-get update, did you? ;)
<basementcomputer> it is the basement computer
<tomreyn> mark06: check apt-get policy pidgin\*
<basementcomputer> im trying to get some more life out of this old computer
<edition> try a baseball bat :D
<subz3r0> lol
<IdleOne> edition: Please be helpful with your comments. If you feel like joking around #ubuntu-offtopic can always use another funny person
<edition> sorry
<edition> i need help with grep
<holstein> edition: in what way?
<edition> i want this file "general*.sf2"...
<subz3r0> lol
<holstein> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/16138/how-to-search-text-throughout-entire-file-system
<holstein> edition: i thought you said they were zipped up?
<edition> piped from unzip (ie: each zip content)
<subz3r0> http://www.1m.stackexchange.t0.r3.tarted.to.grep.nz.co
<edition> unzip -c "$file" | grep etc
<holstein> edition: ok.. go for it..maybe you dont have generalMIDI.sf2
<napsc> edition, there is a command zgrep
<edition> i do
<tomreyn> zgrep works with gzip, not (info)zip
<DanaG> I'm trying to figure out why Ubuntu won't boot in ESXi.  I'm getting "unable to mount root fs".... but the real problem is that "break=top", which should drop me into busybox, is not doing so.
<edition> in windows, im used to typing in dir "general*.sf2".. i need grep equivalent...
<voot> i've got a hurricane electric tunnel set up... ipv6 forwarding is enabled, radvd is configured, ip6tables are flushed and policies are accept. The server can ping6 google. Network clients get good IPv6 addresses. Using tcpdump, i can see that ping6 on a client generates a packet that makes it to the server and over the tunnel. Tons of return packets are sent back to the server, but none of...
<voot> ...them arrive on the client. Does anyone know why this might happen?
<holstein> edition: i think you are getting stuck on the command, friend.. try using something different to get what you seek.. use a GUI file search tool
<DanaG> edition: try "find" -- find "whatever" -- but note that the quotes around the term are actually required.
<holstein> locate.. fine.. whatever
<edition> thanks. sorry for the persistence.
<tomreyn> edition: to just list matching files in the current directory, use 'ls "general*.sf2"'
<edition> ah. so should i extract all the zips?
<edition> to make life easier?
<holstein> edition: i missed where that was suggested.. but, that may be easier for you
<Sharcho> SonikkuAmerica: I found out it was the Elementary theme or one of its variants, http://sonnhy96.deviantart.com/art/ElementaryLi-elementary-on-Ubuntu-12-04-Unity-302283439
<edition> thanks. Any help is good help.
<tomreyn> not sure what you have there. a single directoy with multiple zip files and one or more of them is supposed to contain a matching file?
<SonikkuAmerica> Sharcho: Elementary is similar to Greybird, yes
<edition> single directory -> multiple zips -> "generaluser*.sf2"
<tomreyn> edition: for file in *.zip; do echo ARCHIVE: $file; unzip -l $file | grep -i 'general.*\.sf2'; echo; done
<thetrav> I have two NIC's attached to my ubuntu server.  The first one doesn't have internet, the second one does.  I can't ping www.google.com (unknown host).  Do I need to configure anything to tell it to use eth1 to look for dns?
<tomreyn> thetrav: you may need to update your default route
<tomreyn> ip route show
<thetrav> thanks tomreyn, however I don't know what that means… explanation or link?
<thetrav> unfortunately I don't have ssh access to that machine, so can't copy paste… 10.0.0.0/24 and 10.0.3.0/24 is the first column, then dev eth0 proto kernal scope link src 10.0.0.11
<tomreyn> thetrav: http://askubuntu.com/questions/31646/default-gateway-changing/403429#403429
<thetrav> second line eth0 becomse eth1 and 10.0.0.11 becomse 10.0.3.15
<manjaro_ringo> yeah dude
<tomreyn> make that eth1 instead of eth0 if your internet connected interface is eth1
<thetrav> oh
<thetrav> there's 3 lines
<thetrav> ok
<tomreyn> you also need to adjust the gateway address to match that of your gateway
<tomreyn> which will be either 10.0.0.11 or 10.0.3.15 i guess
<thetrav> ok, I think I get it
<thetrav> thanks
<tomreyn> dont shoot your foot - good luck
<iFlames-iPhone> How do I install gksu?
<iFlames-iPhone> I get the error "unable to locate package gksu"
<daftykins> !find gksu
<ubottu> Found: gksu, libgksu2-0, libgksu2-dev
<iFlames-iPhone> daftykins?
<daftykins> hi
<iFlames-iPhone> Hi
<daftykins> 14.04?
<iFlames-iPhone> Yep
<daftykins> !find gksudo
<ubottu> File gksudo found in gksu
<daftykins> hrmmph
<daftykins> iFlames-iPhone: did you "apt-get update" first?
<iFlames-iPhone> Yes
<tomreyn> iFlames-iPhone: this suggests the package should be available: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gksu&exact=1
<iFlames-iPhone> I know
<iFlames-iPhone> But I'm still getting that error
<tomreyn> on amd64 + i386. which architecture are oyu on?
<daftykins> yeah perhaps your sources aren't enabled
<daftykins> !info gksu
<ubottu> gksu (source: gksu): graphical frontend to su. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-6ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 26 kB, installed size 172 kB
<iFlames-iPhone> D64
<iFlames-iPhone> Amd64
<daftykins> it exists
<daftykins> but it's in universe
<iFlames-iPhone> So how do I enable my sources?
<tomreyn> (sudo apt-get update; apt-cache policy) | pastebinit
<daftykins> system settings -> software and sources
<tomreyn> the comamnd i just posted should return a url, which should have some text which should indicate what the problem is
<InFlames> i was trying to restore the default login to ubuntu, but now i can't make it start, can anyone point me to some log file that might have some answers?
<InFlames> what can i do from the shell?
<tomreyn> "universe" is a repository section, which is not necessarily enabled by default. daftykins explained how to access the graphical interface which should allow for enabling this section.
<iFlames-iPhone> Updating now
<iFlames-iPhone> Downloading gksu
<iFlames-iPhone> Thanks guys
<iFlames-iPhone> :)
<tomreyn> InFlames: what has made you end up in the situation you are in now, what were you using / testing before you decided to go back? what does "default login" refer to (the unity desktop interface?)? how are you trying to restore the default login, and how does it fail so far?
<tomreyn> iFlames-iPhone: welcome
<InFlames> tomreyn, i had lubuntu on it at one point and was in the process of removing it and i just want to restore my original login and i think it should boot fine
<InFlames> sudo apt-get purge lubuntu-desktop, i believe is what i used
<tomreyn> InFlames: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop lightdm
<tomreyn> this might help
<tomreyn> thought it's not entirely clear what your situation is now since you didn'T really answer much of what i asked.
<InFlames> tomreyn, i'll answer anything i can
<InFlames> i simply don't know how to tell you commands after commands entered on a machine i cannot access right now
<scj643> hi
<InFlames> yes, i was restoring the unity desktop login screen
<InFlames> basically i'm stuck with a machine that won't boot, and i have no idea how to figure out where it's hanging
<Ben64> InFlames: you should consider installing fresh
<InFlames> Ben64, not an option, i wouldn't be asking for help with that
<InFlames> i'd be fine but somehow i lost the passphrase
<InFlames> is there a means i can use to recover it?
<InFlames> it looks like my old partition was lvm and that it's partition table is suddenly invalid
<PipinoPipinak> Ciao a tutti :)
<InFlames> i know about ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase, but how can i use that from the recovery mode shell prompt?
<InFlames> any ideas how i could recover it via lived?
<Ben64> InFlames: well you kind of broke a lot of stuff by purging lubuntu-desktop
<InFlames> i am aware
<InFlames> but how does that hamper me from being able to fix it?
<Ben64> because it broke a lot of stuff?
<InFlames> so why can't i login to the recover console, rip out the entire de and fix it all via command line?
<InFlames> i can't get the recovery console to see networking as well
<Ben64> right, which is why i'm suggesting a reinstall
<InFlames> which will cause me to lose unsaved encrypted data
<InFlames> so no, not an option
<Ben64> then hook that up to a working computer, recover it first
<InFlames> i can't get the passphrase...
<InFlames> see the dilemma now?
<InFlames> i can't recover without the key
<Ben64> yeah, you should be a lot more careful
<daftykins> another user ruined by encryption :/
<Ben64> happens a lot
<InFlames> hind sight is 20/20
<daftykins> indeed!
<InFlames> this is still fixable
<InFlames> i just need to stop having everyone tell me to reformat
<Ben64> without the key you're never going to get in
<InFlames> i have the password
<InFlames> simply not the key for recovery
<InFlames> so if i can get in, i can do ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase
<InFlames> and we're all good
<Ben64> why can't you do that from another computer or a livecd?
<InFlames> explain how and i will do it right now
<InFlames> that's what i'm trying to ask
<InFlames> HOW
<Ben64> well you can run encryptfs-unwrap-passphrase from a livecd
<InFlames> as i also said, fdisk -l claims the partition has an invalid table
<Ben64> just have to install the package
<InFlames> but that would run against the live cd's key, no?
<InFlames> how do i tell it which partition?
<Ben64> i don't use encryption
<InFlames> ...
<InFlames> that's unrelated, unless your full statement is "i don't know, i don't use encryption"
<Ben64> you're the one who uses it, you should know the syntax of that command
<InFlames> and now we get to the point
<InFlames> "i don't know"
<InFlames> that's a simple answer, isn't it?
<InFlames> not blaming me for asking for help in a tech channel
<daftykins> InFlames: i'd ask you to take a moment and calm down please
<InFlames> i'm completely calm
<InFlames> i just don't find "reformat" and "i don't use that" helpful
<Ben64> you wanted to find a way to run that, and i gave you a method
<InFlames> you gave me nothing ben, be honest
<InFlames> i even said i can use that before
<InFlames> from live cd
<InFlames> then said "figure it out yourself"
<InFlames> which again isn't helpful
<edition> ouch
<InFlames> i am fine with doing that however
<Ben64> then please do
<InFlames> so i will figure it out myself
<Ben64> come back here if your attitude improves
<edition> domestic
<InFlames> improves...
<daftykins> if only there were some kind of globally accessible repository of knowledge wherein, armed with the beginnings of information, answers could be found
<InFlames> try actually being useful
<edition> try wikipedia. its a start :D
<InFlames> daftykins, you honestly think i'm here before spending a day searching the internet?
<daftykins> InFlames: i don't like your attitude, buck up or you are going to be ignored.
<InFlames> i don't like people pretending to be useful but generally just being condescending
<edition> i agree
<InFlames> my attitude is a reflection of the attitude towards me
<daftykins> that's lovely, but having a great big rant about that is beyond the scope of this volunteer-run channel
<edition> but isn't this off topic?
<Ben64> indeed it is, edition
<daftykins> InFlames: you are very welcome to request a refund
<InFlames> lol
<InFlames> whatever
<edition> $0.000 to the sum of Zero Dollars and Zero Cents
<InFlames> i wanted someone with half an idea to chime in
<InFlames> not someone telling me to reformat
<daftykins> and the best way to do that was to be rude to someone assisting, nice move
<InFlames> who was rude first
<daftykins> right, let's get back on topic.
<edition> ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha
<daftykins> forget all that has come before.
<daftykins> edition: do you have a question?
<edition> i solved it by using unzip '*.zip'. it worked!
<edition> then ls *.sf2
<edition> yes. Which IDE is best?
<holstein> InFlames: i think you are, and rightfully so, quite frustrated to begin with. but the system encryption like that is made to not be able to be gotten around
<daftykins> edition: there is no best. IDE's are typically suited to given languages
<InFlames> holstein, i know it's not, all i need to do is get ubuntu to boot and i can recover the passphrase and be done with it, reformat and have my data
<daftykins> programming advice is beyond the scope of this channel.
<neil0mac> I am looking for info on how to setup Ububtu on a HDD on an external USB. (Win 8.1 on a lappie.)
<edition> alright. ive heard people use IDE's in Ubuntu for their day job...
<InFlames> but i need to get ubuntu to boot, and right now, due to whatever i did with the login, it doesn't, is there a log i could check, several logs? dozens? i will check
<holstein> InFlames: if you dont have the passphrase, you should be locked out
<edition> time to put the Black Hat on your head
<InFlames> holstein, let's clarify passphrase from password, password is to login, passphrase is to decrypt to save the data, i have the password
<holstein> InFlames: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword still works, but not without a passphrase
<daftykins> edition: stop the off topic comments and chat please
<holstein> InFlames: sure.. its just that what you want *requires* both
<mark06_away> tomreyn: the policy command says it's invalid, tried many forms
<InFlames> it didn't require it every time i logged in?
<holstein> InFlames: and the password is the one you can easily reset/recover
<InFlames> and i can get the passphrase if i login
<holstein> InFlames: then login.. but i dont think thats correct
<smokie> hey guys, quick question, how can i upgrade an ubuntu server 10.10 to 12.04 LTS ?
<neil0mac> Was this reply to me?  ( programming advice is beyond the scope of this channel.)
<daftykins> neil0mac: no
<holstein> smokie: i say, it would be easier to fresh install and the upgrade really has no advantages
<daftykins> neil0mac: do you have a blank DVD you can write ubuntu to to install, or perhaps a USB flash drive in addition to the USB external HDD?
<neil0mac> Thanks.  I'll wait then.
<holstein> smokie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades if you want/must
<InFlames> holstein, i got to the recovery menu, which option am i choosing? (i think i'm going to need networking), does root have networking?
<smokie> holstein, i kind of have no choice.. the VM im trying to upgrade is a customized ubuntu server from my ISP and i wont be able to configure the scripts again on a fresh install
<neil0mac> I already have a Trusty CD from a vius user.  Also a USB but I don't think i should need to use one?
<holstein> smokie: then, it snot ubuntu, and they will have to provide support.. though, you can try the links i gave
<edition> hey, why does the video quality in ffplay look different to VLC?
<edition> its way too dark in VLC
<daftykins> neil0mac: you want to install ubuntu to a USB HDD then is it?
<smokie> holstein, uh they didnt really "customize" the OS, wrong choice of words.. they just run some scripts for 6rd
<holstein> InFlames: what are you trying to recover?
<neil0mac> Yes.Yes.
<holstein> smokie: you will askthem about the support and upgrade, though.. otherwise, fresh install 14.04
<InFlames> i am trying to recover my passphrase after logging in to ubuntu via recovery shell
<holstein> InFlames: you cant
<edition> i dont understand. I though VLC used libavcodec... why is the video contrast wrong?
<InFlames> why not? i am so confused on this
<smokie> holstein, 14.04 is a TLS version?
<smokie> LTS* i mean
<neil0mac> No?  The USB has an externalHDD connected to it!
<InFlames> how is it any different from logging in regularly and then doing ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase?
<holstein> InFlames: http://www.howtogeek.com/116297/how-to-recover-an-encrypted-home-directory-on-ubuntu/
<InFlames> i just want to do it from the console
<daftykins> neil0mac: if it were me i would probably disconnect the internal drive with windows 8 on it and install to the external HDD from the DVD, then plug the windows drive back in
<sveta> ouch, why do people encrypt things -- it is their computer, it's not a library computer
<neil0mac> I'll try again!  I want to  use an external HDD connected to a USB3 port.
<sveta> such a waste of computational time
<InFlames> holstein, that's exactly what i am trying to do
<InFlames> simply by console
<holstein> InFlames: ok... go for it
<sveta> smokie, yes, 14.04 is lts (/topic)
<InFlames> but i can't get it to login
<holstein> http://www.howtogeek.com/116297/how-to-recover-an-encrypted-home-directory-on-ubuntu/ is what i would try.
<InFlames> i imagine there has to be a log of an error somewhere, likely related to the login screen, but i don't know where to look
<smokie> sveta, cool.. are there any known issues from upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 of the server edition?
<InFlames> holstein, that method requires access to the mount, i am trying to get access right now
<InFlames> that;s my problem, it hangs without logging in, i have the credentials
<holstein> InFlames: that process refernces using a live CD, which is how i would try
<InFlames> holstein, i think you're missing the problem
<holstein> InFlames: ok
<InFlames> i can get to the live cd, i can run ecryptfs-recover-private, i don't have the passphrase
<edition> has anyone encountered display issues with VLC?
<holstein> InFlames: you *cant* recover the passphrase like that
<holstein> InFlames: you'll need it, AFAIK
<holstein> InFlames: what *do* you have? a live CD? the user password? what else?
<InFlames> if you can just help me get some details on why it hangs, i can handle the rest
<InFlames> live, password, and a broken ubuntu 14.04
<mark06> holstein: mine still same http://vpaste.net/EVy5n
<Faryshta> how do i use chmod +a?
<holstein> InFlames: it hangs likely becase you dont have access to it.. you dont seem to have what you need to access the data
<InFlames> i do have access
<InFlames> it hangs before asking me anything
<Ben64> Faryshta: what are you trying to do
<InFlames> holstein, does recovery shell have networking?
<holstein> InFlames: you say you dont have the passphrase..
<InFlames> damn, no it doesn't
<daftykins> InFlames: does if you configure it
<InFlames> i got the passphrase
<InFlames> holy crap
<InFlames> one sec
<InFlames> lolol
<InFlames> thanks guys
<InFlames> sorry if i am being an ass, i just am so frustrated trying to explain this
<holstein> InFlames: i understand you are frustrated, but we cant just go through each volunteer here like this..
<InFlames> i can't make the picture clean to anyone
<mark06> why isn't it saying libpurple0 will be installed? http://vpaste.net/EVy5n
<daftykins> that is most definitely not english
<InFlames> holstein, was i not being cordial with you?
<InFlames> text does not convey emotion, but i was trying to be polite and efficient with my statements
<InFlames> as for ben64, that's another story
<daftykins> mark06: have you tried running Pidgin after just saying yes?
<InFlames> i should have more patience, everyone is here to help everyone
<sveta> smokie, about server ask #ubuntu-server, i only upgraded laptop (and i have all sort of issue with hibernating and light-locker but server edition doesnt need those)
<trism> mark06: would be more interesting to see: apt-cache policy libpurple0
<edition> alright thanks for the help. Good luck to those questions that haven't been answered yet. Bye.
<Faryshta> Ben64, symfony
<Ben64> Faryshta: that's not an answer to the question...
<mark06> holstein: with -V http://vpaste.net/tXAZQ
<holstein> mark06: whats the question?
<neil0mac> <daftykins> Do I need to open the lappie to remove (disconnect) the HDD?
<Ben64> mark06: that version of pidgin is from a ppa, seek support with the maintainer of that ppa, or revert back to the official package
<mark06> trism: thanks! found the problem with that and aptitude why libpurple0!
<daftykins> neil0mac: usually, depends on the model for how easy that is. i'm beginning to think my suggestion was a terrible one though, there's definitely ways to install leaving it in :D have you booted ubuntu from the DVD yet?
<mark06> Ben64: I wrote that pidgin version
<Ben64> mark06: then.... you should know?
<neil0mac> I tried some weeks ago (True!) but I couldn't access the G: drive - only the C; drive that I don't want to use.
<mark06> Ben64: please add me to your ignore list, I mean it
<holstein> mark06: ? whats your question, friend?
<Ben64> mark06: ppas are not supported here, end of the story.
<cfhowlett> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<SonikkuAmerica> Err, you shouldn't need a PPA for pidgin, we usually ship the latest version at feature freeze
<mark06> trism: what likely happened was that libpurple0 was already installed and for some reason apt didn't update it to the newer version from ppa
<trism> mark06: I suspected that was the case, glad you worked it out
<mark06> trism: that was because telepathy-haze requires it...
<mark06> trism: thanks again
<linuxthe1ish> hi, how can i reinstall grub?
<Bashing-om> InFlames: Look, I am aware that encryption adds a level of complexity that is sometimes not possible to overcome, I have no experiemce with encryption, but have you tried to boot to terminal from the brub boot menu ? See then what you can access ?
<cfhowlett> !grub|linuxthe1ish
<ubottu> linuxthe1ish: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Bashing-om> brub/grub*
<InFlames> Bashing-om, i got the passphrase, took a picture, rebooted into the livecd and am trying to recover
<InFlames> oddly now it's taking a very long time to find the partition
<linuxthe1ish> ubottu: boot-repair does not work for me, anything else?
<ubottu> linuxthe1ish: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<linuxthe1ish> waaa
<holstein> linuxthe1ish: actually, there are *many* options listed at that link.. and boot repair is just one of them
<holstein> linuxthe1ish: i would boot a live CD and try the suggestions listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub ..and i would keep in mind a reinstallation may be the quickest resolve here
<cfhowlett> linuxthe1ish this ^^^
<linuxthe1ish> grub-install: error: unknown filesystem.
<linuxthe1ish> :S
<linuxthe1ish> oh wait nvm i'm not in live cd
<holstein> linuxthe1ish: if you have broken the filesystem, it wont work
<linuxthe1ish> nooo it's fine :(
<linuxthe1ish> i can boot manually
<holstein> linuxthe1ish: so
<holstein> linuxthe1ish: thats irrelevant..
<linuxthe1ish> how do i know what is broken filesystem?
<loaden> hi, all! after restore Win7 use ghost 11.5.1, I lost my /home and /opt partition table.
<holstein> linuxthe1ish: not sure how you know.. i test and see. and then, i reinstall if necessary
<loaden> Could someone help me.
<loaden> I can't enter my Ubuntu 14.04 now.
<cfhowlett> loaden but your win7 works?  reinstall ubuntu
<loaden> yes, win7 works.
<Ben64> loaden: yeah sounds like you restored right over your ubuntu partition(s) and the data is likely lost forever
<holstein> loaden: check and see if you restored over top of them..
<cfhowlett> loaden although restoring win7 shouldn't have impacted ubuntu.  maybe ghost did some weiird magic
<loaden> I can't reinstall ubuntu, because in my /home and /opt partition, there exist many useful date.
<loaden> When I install Ubuntu again, I have to create all partition again.
<holstein> loaden: check and see. it really doesnt matter how useful it was if you have blown over it accidentally :/
<cfhowlett> loaden boot your ubuntu USB and look for your data.  if it's gone, it's gone.
<Ben64> loaden: ok, load up a ubuntu livecd and pastebin things... like "sudo blkid" and "sudo parted -l"
<loaden> Ben64: no, the restore is right.
<loaden> the /root data just fine.
<Ben64> what do you mean
<loaden> It's seems I lost my partition table.
<holstein> loaden: you are assuming the restore went "right".. if you are missing things,and you just did a restore, its likely you restored over them
<loaden> only /home and /opt
<Ben64> but you definitely overwritten /home and /opt?
<cfhowlett> sudo blkid
<loaden> Maybe it's ghost bugs.
<loaden> I can sure the restore is the right partition.
<cfhowlett> loaden seems likely
 * sveta mutters “backups, backups, backups”
<loaden> and /dev/sda8 -> /root  &  /dev/sda9 -> /opt  /dev/sda10 ->home
<loaden> I just want restore the partition tables.
<holstein> why? i would want to try and recover the data..
<loaden> does I have any chance to save my data?
<Ben64> then pastebin the information i asked for
<cfhowlett> loaden might not be possible.  as suggested BOOT your usb and see if the data is there
<loaden> cfhowlett: I just do it. I can't visit the partition anymore.
<loaden> fdisk -l just fine.
<loaden> I can see the partition use fdisk -l
<cfhowlett> loaden sudo blkid             sudo parted -l          report the output
<loaden> blkid can't visit the lost partition too.
<cfhowlett> loaden ben64?
<Ben64> cfhowlett: huh?
<cfhowlett> ben64 under blkid can't read his partition = it's dead, jim?
<loaden> blkid can show the all Windows NTFS partitions.
<loaden> and can show /root partition.
<loaden> but can't see the lost /dev/sda9 & /dev/sda10
<Ben64> cfhowlett: yeah sounds dead. would be nice to see the actual output though
<loaden> BUT, fdisk -l can see it.
<cfhowlett> !paste| loaden use the paste tools to show us the output
<ubottu> loaden use the paste tools to show us the output: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ben64> loaden: then pastebin it
<loaden> Ben64: cfhowlett For now I use IRC on Windows.
<loaden> I can only enter Ubuntu in shell
<cfhowlett> loaden perfect.
<unclescratchie> need help.....using ubuntu 12.4, new issue, trying to play on Pogo, says I need to update flash, am using chrome as browser,   everything is updated, any suggestions? have tried everything I know
<cfhowlett> !flash| unclescratchie
<ubottu> unclescratchie: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<cfhowlett> unclescratchie or you could switch browsers = firefox
<holstein> unclescratchie: chromium? or chrome? what does https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ say?
<unclescratchie> ubottu:  will check that thanks
<ubottu> unclescratchie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<RLW980> I need help installing a .tar.gz file?
<RLW980> holstein: Helllo im back
<Akiba_> how much would data deduplication slow me down
<Akiba_> if i use SSDs and i3s+
<RLW980> holstein: how do i install a .tar.gz
<daftykins> RLW980: what are you trying to install?
<InFlames> Ben64, holstein, Bashing-om, mark06, thank you guys, I recovered my data
<RLW980> daftykins: ms-sys
<daftykins> InFlames: now refo.... ;)
<holstein> RLW980: the creator of the software should provide instructions
<RLW980> holstein: like who ;)
<neil0mac> Daftykins:  Have I exhausted your capacity to assist me?
<Bashing-om> InFlames: Wonderful !!, just goes to show -  never can tell 'till you try all means .
<daftykins> neil0mac: i didn't see you reply further
<InFlames> thank you as well daftykins
<neil0mac> I asked about the disconnection of  the ;Drive in the lappie.
<InFlames> yes daftykins, document and reformat
<daftykins> neil0mac: yeah i replied already
<holstein> RLW980: ? whomever is providing the file, friend..
<daftykins> neil0mac: i decided it might be a bad approach, have you booted the DVD of ubuntu yet?
<RLW980> holstein: oh ok I'll command myself trying to get raid of a SHIT OS LIKE THIS ONE and go to the 12 years OS
<holstein> RLW980: http://askubuntu.com/questions/25961/how-do-i-install-a-tar-gz-or-tar-bz2-file
<holstein> !language | RLW980
<ubottu> RLW980: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<holstein> RLW980: you can use checkinstall as well
<RLW980> !language | holstein
<ubottu> holstein: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<RLW980> holstein: lol sorry i had you back lol ;)
<RLW980> !help | RLW980
<ubottu> RLW980, please see my private message
<Foxhoundz> how do I install the kernel souce and headers for ubuntu'
<cfhowlett> !source|Foxhoundz
<ubottu> Foxhoundz: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<cfhowlett> Foxhoundz errr, ignore.
<cfhowlett> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<Ben64> Foxhoundz: sudo apt-get install linux-headers$(uname -r | sed s/^.*[0-9]\-/-/g)
<RLW980> !RLW980 | he
<Ben64> RLW980: stop that
<RLW980> Ben64: sTOP WHAT LOL
<Foxhoundz> why the regex?
<daftykins> Foxhoundz: picks your currently installed and running version
<Ben64> Foxhoundz: solves some issues, but i see now it wouldn't work with lts enablement stack
<Foxhoundz> apt-get install linux-headers$(uname -r) doesn't work either
<Foxhoundz> :<
<Ben64> Foxhoundz: what version of ubuntu
<Foxhoundz> 14.04 3.13.0-24-generic
<Ben64> then my regex should work for you, should install linux-headers-generic
<Ben64> although you're a few kernel versions behind
<Foxhoundz> it's a live environment and only temporary as I try to compile a usb wifi card driver
<Foxhoundz> which is another issue I'm tackling
<Foxhoundz> the joys of running Linux
<IotaSpencer> Does 14.04 not have a key for some things yet?
<holstein> IotaSpencer: a key?
<Ben64> Foxhoundz: then you'll want linux-headers-3.13.0.24
<cfhowlett> IotaSpencer "some things" ???
<IotaSpencer> The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5 NO_PUBKEY 3B4FE6ACC0B21F32
<daftykins> IotaSpencer: it's all fine, perhaps you added a PPA
<tomreyn> well not everything's fine unless he's able to verify them
<holstein> IotaSpencer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/127326/how-to-fix-missing-gpg-keys
<IotaSpencer> its also based on ubuntus servers, not launchpads or anyone elses
<cfhowlett> IotaSpencer yeah, that does happen sometimes..
<Foxhoundz> and how do I download the kernel source?
<tomreyn> apt-get download linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic
<Foxhoundz> thank you
<sinonie> hello
<sinonie> i'm nuwbie here :)
<cfhowlett> sinonie greetings.  ask your ubuntu questions
<sinonie> this room not for chit-chat? ^_^
<cfhowlett> !ot|sinonie it is not
<holstein> sinonie: no.. but the #ubuntu-offtopic is
<ubottu> sinonie it is not: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tomreyn> Foxhoundz: actually for the source you want this: apt-get source linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic
<tomreyn> the previous command would download the binary.
<sinonie> any room ubuntu user just for looking new friends?
<Foxhoundz> -_-
<tomreyn> note that i have not followed your previous conversation, i just told you how to download a kernel package of a given version
<holstein> sinonie: no.. but maybe in the appropriate channel.. please /join #ubuntu-offtopic ..thanks :)
<sinonie> ok thanks holstein :)
<osier> hello, anyone has any idea about why I couldn't get the core dump of kernel when setting USE_KDUMP=1 in /etc/default/kdump-tools?  I can get the linux-image-*.crash file under /var/crash though, when setting USE_KDUMP=0
<cfhowlett> holstein I do believe you made a friend   :)
<tomreyn> Foxhoundz: if you're trying to build a kernel module you should probably be using m-a (module-assistant)
<IotaSpencer> ok that fixed it, thanks guys
<Foxhoundz> tomreyn: is that what you guys call drivers?
<Foxhoundz> I'm trying to compile a driver for a WiFi adapter from source
<Foxhoundz> all I know is I needed the linux headers and kernel source for it to compile
<Foxhoundz> I've added build-essentials for good measure
<tomreyn> Foxhoundz: kernel modules are the equivalent of drivers on other operating systems, yes
<holstein> Foxhoundz: why? typically, if drivers can be available,they are
<Foxhoundz> my WiFi adapter is relatively new
<Foxhoundz> NO linux distribution has support for it
<holstein> Foxhoundz: if you are having to build from source, make sure that it supports the kernel
<holstein> Foxhoundz: this *is* a linux distribution..
<Foxhoundz> This is the one https://wikidevi.com/wiki/TP-LINK_Archer_T4U
<Foxhoundz> I know. I'm saying no linux distribution has support of it out of the box
<daftykins> RTL8812AU seems common 0o
<daftykins> ah well
<holstein> i know, personally, if i still had the reciept.. i would return it rather than build anything from source.. but, i would think that device should "just work"
<osier> osier, my message is a bit lost in the screen, but still looking forward to some help, the "kdump-config show" output is:
<osier> kdump-config show
<osier> USE_KDUMP:        1
<osier> KDUMP_SYSCTL:     kernel.panic_on_oops=1
<osier> KDUMP_COREDIR:    /var/crash
<osier> crashkernel addr: 0x2d000000
<unopaste> osier you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Foxhoundz> daftykins: it didn't work when I plugged it in
<Foxhoundz> lsusb doesn't even list the chipset vendor name
<Foxhoundz> it just has its vendor id and product id
<daftykins> Foxhoundz: so, build-essential is on, how about linux-headers-generic ?
<MartynKeigher> hey all...stupid Q alert.... what location is this " cd~"
<Foxhoundz> I'm installing that currently
<MartynKeigher> what does the ~ denote??
<Foxhoundz> I'll be cloning and compiling it from this https://github.com/abperiasamy/rtl8812AU_8821AU_linux
<daftykins> MartynKeigher: /home/username
<daftykins> MartynKeigher: it's like shorthand for the currently logged on user's home folder (confirm with "pwd" )
<wilee-nilee> cd ~/
<Foxhoundz> ~ = /home/<current_user_home>
<Foxhoundz> loh
<daftykins> wow, really need to get that echo fixed ;)
<Foxhoundz> it's been said
<daftykins> Foxhoundz: looks pretty straight forward then
<MartynKeigher> well if thats true... then, im in /home/username and i cant see a folder that should be in here?? really odd.
<daftykins> MartynKeigher: ls -a
<Foxhoundz> daftykins: do I just run sudo make?
<MartynKeigher> in putty, i see it all. but i cant see it in winscp
<Foxhoundz> or do I have to do some configuration
<daftykins> MartynKeigher: note that any folder beginning "." is hidden
<Foxhoundz> or dependency installation
<daftykins> MartynKeigher: hit ctrl+h i believe to enable hidden files view
<MartynKeigher> yup... nothing hidden here.
<wilee-nilee> MartynKeigher, cd ~/  is home
<tomreyn> Foxhoundz: no sudo for make
<daftykins> Foxhoundz: those guides would have additional steps if they needed more
<MartynKeigher> http://i.imgur.com/eEE9dRI.jpg    &     http://i.imgur.com/sTnkEKa.jpg
<daftykins> Foxhoundz: i found this one myself, which pulls from elsewhere - http://blog.danielscrivano.com/installing-rtl8812au-on-linux-for-wireless-dual-band-usb-adapters/
<daftykins> MartynKeigher: you're in a folder in PuTTY, perhaps you need to refresh the view in WinSCP
<daftykins> MartynKeigher: oh, you're also root.
<tomreyn> Foxhoundz: well not for anything but "make install" anyways.
<daftykins> MartynKeigher: so note where i said 'currently logged on user', type 'pwd' in your PuTTY session.
<MartynKeigher> i can actually approach this another way..... so the cmd to transfer btw 2 machines is this..... scp /etc/pki/tls/certs/logstash-forwarder.crt user@server_private_IP:/tmp
<pocketpc> Is there any way to make libnotify popups appear in fullscreen apps? If not, is there somewhere where I could make a feature request?
<MartynKeigher> but what is 22 is NOT the default port. its setup at a diff port.
<MartynKeigher> http://i.imgur.com/CqikJF2.jpg
<tomreyn> Foxhoundz: also consider to: sudo update-usbids
<MartynKeigher> kinda stuck at the transfer
<Foxhoundz> what does that do?
<daftykins> MartynKeigher: you know for certain the other host has sshd running?
<tomreyn> Foxhoundz: update the device descriptions for given usb device id's so that lsusb will provide better matching output for some devices (hopefully including yours)
<MartynKeigher> yup
<MartynKeigher> i'll double check again though
<daftykins> MartynKeigher: confirmed with "netstat -tuln" to see :22 listening for IPv4?
<daftykins> (on that host)
<MartynKeigher> yup, but its on 22055 not 22
<MartynKeigher> http://i.imgur.com/jG5q7lp.jpg
<daftykins> MartynKeigher: so you need to specify that with your scp command, add the parameter after user@IP of "-p #"
<MartynKeigher> ah.... -p
<MartynKeigher> got it! thats what i needed. one sec. let me try!
<daftykins> MartynKeigher: when you're not 100% on a command's syntax, you can always look at man pages eh? "man scp"
<eXile> I have something really strange happening, after boot, about 5 minutes or so later, theres a crazy loop of "lshw | grep version | head -1", so many times I actully run out of memory, load skyrocket. I cant seem to find where its running from any ideas?
<Foxhoundz> ok
<Foxhoundz> I ran make!
<Foxhoundz> it's doing it's thing
<NinjaSaves> Wow
<NinjaSaves> good for you
<Foxhoundz> I'm so excited! :D
<Foxhoundz> Stop ruining my moment, Ninja!
<NinjaSaves> i've never managed to do it successfully
<daftykins> Foxhoundz: that's lovely but you're oversharing
<Foxhoundz> ...and error
<eXile> maybe its a cron job or something...
<daftykins> well don't keep us in suspense, Foxhoundz ;)
<NinjaSaves> Whiskey is great
<MartynKeigher> daftykins ... DONE! thanks for the -P
<daftykins> MartynKeigher: any time.
<Foxhoundz> no , no it worked
<MartynKeigher> scp -P 22055 ~/logstash-forwarder/logstash-forwarder_0.3.1_amd64.deb dashing@172.16.10.21:/tmp   << That did it!
<daftykins> hmm, not wher ei'd have put it but ok :)
<Foxhoundz> ok it looks like it worked. I ran make, sudo make install, nd then update-usbids
<Foxhoundz> everything seems to have completed successfully
<neil0mac> OK.  I have managed to install Ubuntu - but as an option to boot on C: Drive - not the the HDD connected via my USB3 port.
<Foxhoundz> but iwconfig still doesn't show my wireless NIC
<NinjaSaves> What are you coding Foxhoundz
<NinjaSaves> man... linux and wireless NICs though
<daftykins> Foxhoundz: restart
<Foxhoundz> NinjaSaves: I'm compiling a driver for this: https://wikidevi.com/wiki/TP-LINK_Archer_T4U
<Foxhoundz> daftykins: does it require it ? I'm currently in a live environment
<holstein> might need to to get a kernel module to load..
<NinjaSaves> Oh, you know more than me about C*
<NinjaSaves> or whatever.
<NinjaSaves> Oh, compiling. Not programming. DOn't mind me.
<daftykins> Foxhoundz: why are you doing this in a live session 0o
<Foxhoundz> just to see if this would even work. I currently have Windows installed
<Foxhoundz> I suppose I can dual boot them for now
<daftykins> aiming to convert?
<Foxhoundz> This is an intel nuc. I always wanted it to run Linux as a headless machine
<daftykins> Foxhoundz: you might be able to "sudo service network-manager restart"
<Foxhoundz> but not having this WiFi card work forced me to use Windows 8.1
<daftykins> if it's headless can't it live where it can be cabled in 0o
<Foxhoundz> daftykins: it's also used sometimes as an XBMC server :p
<Foxhoundz> it's connected to my bedroom TV
<daftykins> i see
<daftykins> i'm sat in front of my XBMC HTPC right now.
<Foxhoundz> daftykins: network-manager doesn't seem to exist
<Foxhoundz> you mean networking?
<daftykins> no i do not
<daftykins> restarting networking doesn't work properly anymore i don't think
<daftykins> has an interface been created? "ifconfig -a"
<Foxhoundz> I see an eth0 and lo
<Foxhoundz> but no wlan0
<daftykins> did your guide page have the modprobe command?
<Foxhoundz> What guide page?
<daftykins> well whatever you were following, did it include running "sudo modprobe 8812au" ?
<Foxhoundz> I followed this http://blog.danielscrivano.com/installing-rtl8812au-on-linux-for-wireless-dual-band-usb-adapters/
<daftykins> so... "yes" ? :)
<Foxhoundz> but the actual source info didn't have anything
<Foxhoundz> but yes
<Foxhoundz> I did
<Foxhoundz> https://github.com/abperiasamy/rtl8812AU_8821AU_linux
<actumegafoot> http://actumegafoot.tk/
<cfhowlett> actumegafoot no spam.  no thank you.
<daftykins> Foxhoundz: you know that's not the github link in the page?
<asarch> One question about LVM: can I boot if the /boot partitions is part of the main LVM group?
<LanDi> lol
<LanDi> www.lolnux.com
<asarch> In the howto, they use a separate /boot partition
<cfhowlett> !spam|LanDi
<ubottu> LanDi: Please don't spam
<LanDi> haha, it's just a funny quote
<JoeSaan> How do I set up my Ubuntu 14.04 server so I don't have to use the -CAPath option with SSL?
<cfhowlett> LanDi and yet, this is a support channel so - please don't.
<JoeSaan> For some reaon OpenSSL just won't recognise the ca-certs?
<JoeSaan> Well, won't automatically recognise..
<Foxhoundz> daftykins: I didn't realize that
<LanDi> ubottu: sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<daftykins> Foxhoundz: ones a fork of the other though, so it might not be relevant
<Foxhoundz> I'm compiling the source from the blog post as we speak
<Foxhoundz> if it helps
<daftykins> Foxhoundz: tell you what, did you have the adapter in the whole time?
<daftykins> (plugged in)
<Foxhoundz> ...
<Foxhoundz> yes
<Foxhoundz> I unplugged it
<daftykins> Foxhoundz: "lsmod | grep 88" should list "8812au", then unplug and replug
<Foxhoundz> nada :(
<daftykins> "ifconfig -a" again?
<Foxhoundz> still shows only eth0 and lo
<Foxhoundz> I guess perhaps the source was not updated for Ubuntu's version of the kernel?
<daftykins> well those repos do speak of 3.10.x kernels
<Foxhoundz> well, I'm plugging it into a USB 3.0 port
<Foxhoundz> would that affect it ?
<daftykins> i would try a 2.0
<Foxhoundz> ... :(
<Foxhoundz> Intel NUC's ports are all 3.0
<Foxhoundz> I guess I'm dead in the water heh
<daftykins> before when you said nada
<daftykins> was that to the lsmod command too?
<Foxhoundz> lsmod | grep 88 shows 8812au in the list
<neil0mac> While I can get the Ubuntu boot option, it doesn't actaully load.
<daftykins> neil0mac: do you get as far as seeing 'try' on the menu?
<neil0mac> No.
<daftykins> neil0mac: which menu are you seeing then? black screen white text?
<Guest95452> ?
<Guest95452> nick
<Guest95452> loaden
<neil0mac> Umm. Yes AFAIK!
<Guest95452> cat /tmp/test.lo
<Guest95452> cat /tmp/test.log
<daftykins> Guest95452: stop typing random junk in here please
<JoeSaan> Why does this fail on Ubuntu 14.04: openssl s_client -connect google.com:443
<JoeSaan>  ????
<cfhowlett> JoeSaan works for me ...
<JoeSaan> cfhowlett: You don't get 20: unable to get local issuer certificate ?
<JoeSaan> cfhowlett: I'm using a fresh 14.04 Digital Ocean droplet which should be completely default?
<daftykins> Foxhoundz + neil0mac - sorry guys i'm calling it a night now, feel free to ask other channel volunteers
<Foxhoundz> ok
<Foxhoundz> thanks for the help
<neil0mac> Thanks for your efforts!
<cfhowlett> JoeSaan sorry, I have no experience/knowledge on this topic.  ask someone else
<JoeSaan> cfhowlett: thanks.
<villandra> How do I learn if my motherboard/ chipset is compatible with a particular version of Ubuntu?
<villandra> For instance, if my motherboard came out in 2011, it may be supported in the 2012 version of Ubuntu but not the current version?
<histo> villandra: boot the live cd
<villandra> If it works in live cd it will work if installed?
<Guest95452> reboot
<histo> villandra: same thing gets installed that's running on the live cd
<histo> villandra: what chipset do you have?
<villandra> Reason why I ask is my motherboard has a number of drivers that must be installed when Windows is installed - or it cna't for instance connect with the internet.
<histo> villandra: https://www.linux.com/directory/Components/motherboards
<villandra> My chipset is Intel H61.  Gigabyte H61M-D2P-B3
<cfhowlett> villandra intel?  probably few if any issues with ubuntu
<histo> villandra: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMotherboards
<villandra> NIC is Realtek PCIe GBE family controller, RTL8111/8168/8411, on the RTL8111E chip.
<histo> villandra: should be good to go
<villandra> Onboard audio is also Realtek.
<villandra> Online it variously says you have to jump through 50 hoops upside down to install these drivers, or they may not work.
<histo> villandra: Don't think you'll have any issues
<histo> villandra: boot the live cd and test that you have sound video etc... It runs live just like it does when installed
<villandra> My instructor said one version, ont the most up to date, and no other version, may support my board because Linux doesn't keep old drivers.
<villandra> LOL, but online someone said that only worked with live CD.
<histo> villandra: you're instructor is wrong
<histo> villandra: what version do you plan on installing?
<histo> villandra: I'm sure if you look on kernel.org or intel's site you can see when support was added for your chipset.
<histo> due to the speed of the development of the kernel, I'm sure that was some time ago.
<villandra> I can't find my chipset or my mobo on any of the lists of supported or not supported hardware.
<villandra> Intel's site?  I looked at a Linux site - where is Intel's?
<masingerz> hi there
<masingerz> !rules
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<talldave> I’m thinking about installing Ubuntu Server 12.04 onto a single disk as RAID 10.    Advisable?
<histo> villandra: Is there a reason you don't want to try the livecd and find out?
<cfhowlett> talldave #ubuntu-server channel might be a better source
<masingerz> my installation doesnt seem to have a swap installed trusty 14.04
<cfhowlett> !swap | masing
<ubottu> masing: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<cfhowlett> !swap | masingerz
<ubottu> masingerz: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<masingerz> ty
<villandra> The Intel support center doesn't include Ubuntu as an operating system.
<cfhowlett> villandra too true.
<villandra> Doesn't include drivers either.
<histo> talldave: how are you going to install on a single disk as raid anything?
<histo> !raid | talldave
<ubottu> talldave: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<talldave> via CD
<villandra> I don't see where the Intel site tells me which of its products work in Linux.
<cfhowlett> villandra intel won't discuss it.  make a usb and test it yourself
<histo> villandra: There isn't a list anywhere that will tell you.
<talldave> thanks ubotto
<rwivie> anyone have ubuntu 14.01 installed on a 27" iMac late 2013. I have sound from internal speakers until I try to play flash content in firefox. then it will only play through headphones.
<histo> !mac | rwivie
<ubottu> rwivie: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<rwivie> thanks histo but I didn't have a problem installing ubuntu on iMac. I am having a problem with flashplayer killing internal sound.
<histo> rwivie: sorry though it linked to the ubuntu mac channel
<rwivie> histo: no problem. thanks.
<histo> rwivie: there is #ubuntu-mactel but no one there.
<rwivie> ok I will check there maybe someone will show up.
<histo> rwivie: also you mean 14.04 right?
<rwivie> yes my mistake :)
<villandra> I went to download install iso, and it wants me to choose between 32 bit if my machine has 2 gigs of RAM or less, or 64 bit.  I have a 32 bit machine with 4 gigs of RAM, and 64 bit software won't run on a 32 bit machine.  What should I download?
<tortib> Is anyone in the market for a mechanical keyboard?  I'm trying to sell one of mine.
<tortib> It has green switches
<tortib> sorry if this is considered spam :x
<histo> rwivie: check your sound preferences for output device when flash is playing.  there is also probably a box for jacksense
<cfhowlett> tortib it is.  ask #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux
<tortib> okay sorry, thanks.
<rwivie> same problem with archlinux so maybe it is just a general linux flashplayer problem
<cfhowlett> villandra 32 bit
<villandra> OK!
<villandra> quit
<rwivie> histo: output devices when flashplayer is playing shows internal and headphones. either one plays through headphones.
<rwivie> will check out jacksense
<ThatSteve> Hello.
<linuxuz3r> what are jobs for?
<linuxuz3r> cron jobs
<hipitihop> I have installed "alacarte" but that does not seem to provide a way for changing the "open with" menu in nautilus, anyone know the secret incantation
<linuxuz3r> anyone
<cfhowlett> !info cron
<ubottu> cron (source: cron): process scheduling daemon. In component main, is important. Version 3.0pl1-124ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 79 kB, installed size 294 kB
<cfhowlett> linuxuz3r in a terminal, run this command:  man cron
<RLW980> how to wipe a live hdd on ubuntu
<linuxuz3r> ok
<cfhowlett> RLW980 wiping a mounted hdd is inadviseable.  boot a live USB
<ignacio_> hi all
<ignacio_> I'm trying to install Ubuntu
<ignacio_> But When i click continue in third page
<cfhowlett> ignacio_ and?
<RLW980> cfhowlett: i haven't got a live disk
<ignacio_> I get "ubi-partman crashe "
<cfhowlett> ignacio_ first thing to check:  integrity.  md5sum the downloaded ISO and the USB
<cfhowlett> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ignacio_> cfhowlett: let me see
<ignacio_> cfhowlett: all is ok
<ignacio_> oh no
<ignacio_> efi.img is "FAILED"
<cfhowlett> ignacio_ :)
<ignacio_> this is why?
<ignacio_> didnt work?
<cfhowlett> ignacio_ efi.img failed = bad ISO.  use torrent to get a clean iso from ubuntu, md5sum the iso, make a USB, md5sum the USB
<ignacio_> oh, I;ve downloaded it on mac os x
<ignacio_> cfhowlett: if the md5sum of the iso is correct maybe this is a copy problem?
<cfhowlett> ignacio_ wait, so you did NOT verify the USB?
<ignacio_> cfhowlett: just now i do "md5sum -c md5sum.txt" in the usb
<cfhowlett> ignacio_ and you're installing to a MAC, yes?
<ignacio_> cfhowlett: yeah
<cfhowlett> !mac   I've no experience with MAC.  I am now backing away from the keyboard
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ignacio_> the md5sum of my downloaded iso and the original are the same
<ignacio_> ok
<ignacio_> Thanksa nyway
<joke_art> how to use chinesse drawing tablet ?
<cfhowlett> joke_art depends on the tablet and whether or not it's supported
<joke_art> i use xp-pen
<cfhowlett> joke_art never heard of it but if "xp" = windows XP, expect unforeseen consequences
<joke_art> cfhowlett, it's detected as UC-Logic Technology Corp. on "lsusb"
<joke_art> cfhowlett, how to use it?
<cfhowlett> joke_art http://www.xp-pen.com/index.html  is their website.  no linux support mentioned that I can see.
<cfhowlett> joke_art you could try installing windows drivers in Wine.  Or install windows to virtualbox and run it from there.
<ignacio_> okay
<ignacio_> I think I need to create again the usb
<ignacio_> thanks cfhowlett
<joke_art> cfhowlett, okay, i'll try it
<cfhowlett> ignacio_ happy2help
<joke_art> cfhowlett, thank's
<cfhowlett> joke_art happy2helpp
<abhishek> hi guys
<Bsims> where would I set NNTPSERVER variable for bash? I tried in .bashrc as NNTPSERVER="address.of.server.net" and it didn't work
<kidpools> Hey guys. My wifi just stopped working. It did this the other day and after a reboot it came back on. But I have been trying to get it back on by myself for about an hour now and nothing has worked so far. Can someone please help??
<vael__> Hello  , i dont know how to add firewall rules for wifi hotspot .  if firewall is off wifi works flawless .  please someone help me . Thanks
<cfhowlett> !ufw|vael__
<ubottu> vael__: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<kidpools> Anyone? Please! I am pretty desperate at this point. Google is failing me
<wilee-nilee> kidpools, This an internal wifi, and do you know the hardware, criticak info for help.
<wilee-nilee> critical
<kidpools> wilee-nilee:yes, plz hold
<wilee-nilee> kidpools, lspci in the terminal and tell the channel not me.
<kidpools> wilee-nilee: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6235. The computer is a sony vaio duo 11
<Ignacio_> hi again
<Ignacio_> No way with the usb
<Ignacio_> Is there anyw ay for install ubuntu with console?
<Ignacio_> Text mode?
<kidpools> wilee-nilee: Did I answer your question?
<wilee-nilee> kidpools, this was for channel help, not mine, however look here, you might modify the search to the release you have. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=Centrino+Advanced-N+6235.
<kidpools> wilee-nilee: thanks
<wilee-nilee> no prob, just not my area of focus kidpools
<kidpools> ah
<linuxuz3r> how do i enable verbose boot in 14.04?
<wilee-nilee> !text | linuxuz3r
<ubottu> linuxuz3r: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<kidpools> wilee-nilee: I ought to kiss you
 * kidpools has a huge-blistering cold sore
 * kidpools kisses wilee-nilee
 * cfhowlett is horrified 
 * kidpools gives a sloppy kiss to cfhowlett
<kidpools> don't think you are specialk
<kidpools> I believe in equal kisses for everyone, cfhowlett
<bazhang_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett> lol.  OK then ... moving on!
<kidpools> lol
<kidpools> see yah guys
<kidpools> bazhang_: keep your pants on
<wilee-nilee> linuxuz3r, At the grub menu hie e and remove the quiet splash and ctrl-x to boot
<wilee-nilee> hit*
<|nb|> wilee-nilee, look at my pm pls
<wilee-nilee> |nb|, I don't pm it is off
<|nb|> ok
<UGen0Wi> hello, i have a windows 8.1 pc so i brought another hard drive to run ubuntu aswell.... is there anything i should know? will i be able to see the windows files from ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> UGen0Wi, yes, if you get installed, this an internal HD?
<UGen0Wi> yes
<UGen0Wi> sata
<wilee-nilee> UGen0Wi, Have you looked at thew UEFI wiki, W8.1 is a little different?
<wilee-nilee> the*
<UGen0Wi> No
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | UGen0Wi
<ubottu> UGen0Wi: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<UGen0Wi> Thank you
<linuxuz3r> tar files preserves permission right
<nachokb> guys I have a question: I'm running Ubuntu GNOME Trusty on an optimus system; without realizing it, I unwillingly installed nvidia-prime (perhaps an update, or something)
<nachokb> the system stopped booting
<nachokb> nvidia-prime is not supported by either gdm nor gnome-shell
<nachokb> before I realized what was happening, I needed a working environment, so I installed kubuntu-desktop (with lightdm)
<nachokb> I dislike KDE, but I had work to do :P
<nachokb> then I realized what happened, fixed it
<nachokb> but now, when in GNOME, GTK2 apps looks like they use Qt for render (particularly the Oxygen theme)
<nachokb> also some Qt apps have changed I think
<Guest17929> algum brasileiro aqui ?
<Loshki> linuxuz3r: yes, if you remember to extract with -p, which is the default if you are superuser
<rahhh> i am having trouble getting to root of my phone
<nachokb> so, first question is: where is GTK2 being configured? (in GNOME Tweak I choose Adwaita, but GTK2 apps keep using Oxygen with Qt)
<Loshki> !br | Guest17929
<ubottu> Guest17929: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<rahhh> not sure how to do it
<nachokb> I thought perhaps KDE touched some ~/.gtkrc but there's no such file in my computer
<dotDeb> How do I change the boxy gray look in KDE
<dotDeb> ?
<dotDeb> I already changed the window buttons to a different them and changed the panel to a different them
<dotDeb> theme*
<dotDeb> but inside of windows the menus and buttons are boxy and gray
<rahhh> i am trying to install ubuntu on phone and i am having trouble going root
<rahhh> anyone?
<dotDeb> rahhh if you are having trouble rooting there is probably a better IRC channel or forum than here
<rahhh> hmm
<dotDeb> rahhh androidforums.com would probably be a good place to start
<rahhh> thx
<dotDeb> np
<dotDeb> anyone use KDE?
<Ailen> I use KDE.
<Ailen> and they left, oh well.
<wilee-nilee> !touch | rahhh
<ubottu> rahhh: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<iFlames-iPhone> When I try booting ubuntu on my MacBook Pro I get the error "Disabling IRQ #17"
<iFlames-iPhone> Hello?
<bazhang_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingIRQProblems  iFlames-iPhone
<histo> iFlames-iPhone: hello
<radiovstv> I've been toying with the settings of my client, can someone reply to me so I know everthing is in order
<m000gle> Ever since updating to the newest versions, both the Chromium (open-source) browser and the branded Google Chrome have been unable to display Unicode characters in the URL bar.  Regardless of whether it is a search term being entered, or a URL containing Unicode characters, they appear appear either blank or as gibberish/mojibake.
<m000gle> Every other program, and even the Chromium/Chrome website rendering, display these characters fine.
<m000gle> Does anyone know how to solve this?  [OS = Ubuntu 14.04, 64-bit; Chromium = Version 34.0.1847.116 Ubuntu 14.04 aura (260972); Google Chrome = Version 35.0.1916.153]
<histo> radiovstv: yes
<histo> !test > radiovstv
<airtonix> ugh, why does ubuntu 14.04 and 10 launch pulseaudio as a system daemon...
<ubottu> radiovstv, please see my private message
<histo> airtonix: how would you prefer it to launch?
<radiovstv> tyty
<e^0> how to remove a ppa from cli ?
<histo> m000gle: what is the output of locale  is it set properly?
<wilee-nilee> e^0, with the cli?
<histo> !ppapurge | e^0
<ubottu> e^0: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<airtonix> histo: the way it's always been launched and recommended by the pulseaudio developers.
<histo> airtonix: What is the problem you're experiencing?
<airtonix> histo: [pulseaudio] module-tunnel.c: Stream died.
<e^0> histo: :)
<e^0> wilee-nilee: yes using cli
<histo> e^0: Those direction will work for cli
<histo> e^0: if you just want to remove the ppa and not the packages you can edit your sources
<Guido1> Hello, I have two questions about instaling (X)ubuntu. I have one primary partition available and of cause logical partitions. Which part of linux should i put on the primary partition? How big should each partition be resp. on what is it depending?
<e^0> histo: ok :)
<histo> !partition | Guido1
<ubottu> Guido1: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<cfhowlett> Guido1 the automatic install can handle those details for you, but if you insist on a manual installation, the main xubuntu can live quite well in an 8 GB partition.
<wilee-nilee> Guido1, none of linux has to be on a primary, and what makes you think you need to have a primary, when you seem to have an extended with logicals already.
<m000gle> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7683804/ [Output of locale settings]
<histo> m000gle: are you canadian?
<histo> m000gle: well either way those look okay, not it. You could try downgrading the package.
<m000gle> histo: Yes.  Canadian, but use Simplified Chinese input frequently.  The time is also manually set, to allow for ISO standard formats; so, the en_DK.UTF-8, there, is expected.
<Guido1> wilee-nilee: There is also no need to put linux not on a primary. i also have a primary already. The MBR ca than be on a different partition as windows is, i guss
<wilee-nilee> Guido1, the mbr is not in or on a partition it is the first 512MB of the hd.
<e^0> histo: it is telling ppa-purge command not found
<Guido1> wilee-nilee: together with the partition tabl etc, okee, but still which one would you prefeur on a primary partition if you have the possibility to put it there
<joke_art> how to remove old kernel?
<JohnQ> Ive never seen this before, but I just got home and me recently installed machine is saying "grub rescue>" ... should I just reboot and pray?  Or am I screwed?
<wilee-nilee> Guido1, Sorry man your not making sense at least to me.
<ramsub07> Hi guys, I have setup a dual monitor system on ubuntu 13.10. I am not able to open any application other than terminal from my monitor. Help pls ?
<Guido1> cfhowlett: how is "main xubuntu" called during the instalation?
<wilee-nilee> JohnQ, this a msdos or uefi computer?
<cfhowlett> Guido1 "/"
<AlbinoGeek> So, a user decided they wanted 12.04 on their VM; but the amd64 ISO freezes after confirming the password for the primary user.
<JohnQ> wilee-nilee: Its definitely not msdos... mythbuntu... dunno what uefi is, so I'm going to go with a "no".
<AlbinoGeek> What is the installer step after confirming the primary user's password?
<wilee-nilee> !grub | JohnQ
<ubottu> JohnQ: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<JohnQ> The error message before the prompt is cut-off halfway so it is hard to read, but I think it says "/boot/grub/i386-pc/terminal.mod not found"
<JohnQ> No windows on this machine.
<JohnQ> mythbuntu only.  :-/
<AlbinoGeek> The installer literally freezes up and sticks at this giant purple screen: http://i.imgur.com/sQk0qT1.png immediately after confirming the primary user password.  A box with a progress bar does pop up before the freeze, but it's gone in a very small time [ less than a second. ]  Is this the first drive scan perhaps?
<ramsub07> Hi guys, I have setup a dual monitor system on ubuntu 13.10. I am not able to open any application other than terminal from my monitor. Help pls ?
<Guido1> cfhowlett: and in gparted? I guess linux-swap
<AlbinoGeek> There we go, I was finally able to take a screenshot on the progress : http://i.imgur.com/8eVke2a.png  It seems that Ubuntu 12.04 does not support being run inside KVM with VirtIO ?
<cfhowlett> Guido1 the past practice suggested that /swap should be 2 times Ram ...
<JohnQ> wilee-nilee: All those "restore grub" links seem to assume I can boot the machine.
<wilee-nilee> JohnQ, read more you would use a live dvd/or usb
<Guido1> cfhowlett: that would be 8 GB. can you also explain why it should be 2 times the ram?
<JohnQ> ok
<cfhowlett> !swap|Guido1 that would be from the days of limited ram i.e. if you had 4 GB you were doing good!  these days??
<ubottu> Guido1 that would be from the days of limited ram i.e. if you had 4 GB you were doing good!  these days??: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<airtonix> histo: was actually a problem with avahi-daemon. config has ipv6 on by default and ipv4 off by default. pulseaudio doesn't work with ipv6 yet.
<wilee-nilee> JohnQ, use this tool, and just run the bootinfo summary and post the url to it, before any repairs. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<JohnQ> wilee-nilee: fantastic.  Thanks.
<Guido1> ubottu, cfhowlett: the laptop will have 4 GB ram (expending if I have more money) Do you want to say that nowedays it's not any more two times the ram, but always 8 GB?
<ubottu> Guido1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> Guido1 your choice ...
<Guido1> cfhowlett: i want to set it up well the first time
<cfhowlett> Guido1 is there a good reason NOT to go with 16 gb?
<Guido1> cfhowlett: 16 GB ram? Yes, money - i'm a poor student
<cfhowlett> Guido1 how big is your HDD?
<Guido1> cfhowlett: 500
<cfhowlett> Guido1  ...
<Guido1> cfhowlett: how big should swap be in the case of 16 GB?
<cfhowlett> Guido1 same formula.  pick a number and install.
<Guido1> cfhowlett: okee, still two times. thanks. so maybe i can make swap 32 gb so that i don't have to do somthing if i upgrade the ram later
<cfhowlett> Guido1 go for it man!
<Kamuela> Anyone know why I have an odd issue with my video? Basically the screen is in a kind of low-dpi high contrast mode, and I have to switch resolutions back and forth until it randomly finds itself back to normal
<wilee-nilee> Kamuela, Are you using a proprietary graphic driver?
<Kamuela> wilee-nilee: I am, but the issue persists with whatever default 14.04 had and the Intel drivers
<floown> hello
<floown> I can not more reboot my Ubuntu server
<floown> I'm connected with ssh in rescue mode
<floown> what can I do now to resolv the problem?
<Paul_-> don't know were else to ask this.  Where do you get information on the targets that bfd is capable of please?
<wilee-nilee> Kamuela, Ah, well proprietary graphic drivers are not technically supported here, someone might help though, the key for that help is the graphic hardware info to start with.
<SexPistol1> SYP!TEGE
<SexPistol1> HOW AT
<SexPistol1> I LIOKE USING CAPS
<TrueBloodOnHBO> ##linux
<TrueBloodOnHBO> #linux
<SexPistol1> UNOPASTE
<cfhowlett> !caps|SexPistol1
<SexPistol1> CAPS
<cfhowlett> SexPistol1 when you drop caps, you get help
<SexPistol1> WHAT DO U MEAN TBQH?
<cfhowlett> !shout
<SexPistol1> I JUST BOUGHT A NEW DESKTOP AND IM WANTING TO DUAL BOOT LINUX AND WINDOWS 8.2.
<cfhowlett> SexPistol1 stop writing in capitals
<SexPistol1> make me
<JohnQ> wilee-nilee: Thanks.  That boot repair disk, did exactly as written on the tin.  Awesome.  I am totally going to donate to the devs.  Thanks.
<wilee-nilee> JohnQ, good, enjoy.
<litropy> what's the default/best webcam app for 13.10?
<cfhowlett> litropy "best"??? no such thing.
<litropy> I see Cheese isn't installed anymore
<wilee-nilee> litropy, no default
<cfhowlett> litropy cheese or ucview seem pretty sweet
<litropy> thx
<ki7mt> Cheese works very nice here.
<wilee-nilee> litropy, note that 13.10 goes eol next month.
<litropy> thx wilee-nilee
<atma_> hi
<e^0> for me npm  1.4.9 is installed and i want 1.4.8 how can i install ?
<histo> e^0: do you have it in your /var/cache/apt/archives/   ??
<e^0> histo: no
<histo> e^0: what is the package name?
<e^0> package name is npm
<histo> e^0: what distro are you running?
<e^0> ubuntu 14.04
<histo> !info npm
<ubottu> npm (source: npm): package manager for Node.js. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.3.10~dfsg-1 (trusty), package size 431 kB, installed size 1522 kB
<histo> e^0: version there is 1.3.10
<gufoe> Hi guys, which is the best irc client? I tried hexchat and xchat
<histo> gufoe: weechat ...
<cfhowlett> gufoe no such thing as "best" .. use the one that suitsyou
<cfhowlett> !bestg
<cfhowlett> !best
<e^0> histo: that's the old version
<histo> e^0: what does cat /etc/issue say??
<histo> e^0: are you using a ppa or something?
<bekks> gufoe: irssi :)
<e^0> histo: ppa fails to instasll npm so have to go with ubuntu sources
<gufoe> Ok, I'll try them tomorrow (now I have to study for exams :( )
<e^0> histo: ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<e^0> right now i have npm 1.4.9 installed
<e^0> but this says the latest package is 1.3.10 same as yours
<e^0> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=npm&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<histo> e^0: well that's not from ubuntu
<e^0> histo: i am using ubuntu from digital ocean
<histo> e^0: the latest ubuntu versioni is 1.3.10 so you are pulling 1.4.9 somewhere else
<bekks> apt-cache policy pkgname
<histo> e^0: ^^^
<histo> bekks: ty not on ubuntu at teh moment to check
<e^0> ok
<e^0> histo: bekks it says installed version is 1.3.10 but doing npm -v shows 1.4.9
<histo> e^0: now that's interesting.
<bekks> e^0: so run: which npm
<e^0> ok doing it
<bekks> e^0: and whats the output?
<e^0> it says 1.4.9
<histo> huh?
<bekks> e^0: "which npm" will not tell you "1.4.9".
<bekks> Run the command: which npm
<histo> e^0: which should tell you the path to npm
<histo> e^0: also dpkg -l | grep npm
<histo> e^0: also find /var/cache/apt/archives/ -iname '*npm*'
<e^0> the path is ~/.npm/v0.10.28/bin/npm
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<histo> e^0: okay you are running npm from your home
<histo> e^0: did you install that there?
<e^0> yes running from home
<e^0> did sudo apt-get install nmp
<histo> e^0: echo $PATH
<e^0> histo: it is showinig in my home path
<e^0> the above one
<bekks> e^0: Whats the ouput of "echo $PATH"?
<e^0> the path is ~/.npm/v0.10.28/bin/npm and all the other entry is empty
<bekks> e^0: Whats the ouput of "echo $PATH"?
<e^0> ok complete output ? ok wait
<histo> e^0: yeah shouldn't be too long
<e^0> the prob is i have to type it by hand instead of copy paste
<e^0> just a sec
<histo> e^0: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && echo $PATH | pastebinit
<e^0> histo: thanks for saving the time :)
<histo> e^0: why can't you copy and paste?
<e^0> histo: right now i am using directly from digital ocean's console
<histo> e^0: you can't copy out of a browser and paste here?
<histo> e^0: either way what's in your $PATH
<e^0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7684201/
<bekks> e^0: So that locally installed version in your home is preferred.
<e^0> ok so what should i do now ?
<histo> e^0: did you set that up?
<oschiri72> ciao
<e^0> no i did  nothing
<bekks> e^0: Either remove that local installation in your home or change your path.
<oschiri72> !list
<ubottu> oschiri72: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<e^0> bekks: ok removing under home also doing apt-get remove npm and then installing again
<histo> e^0: where you running some weird scripts from the internet?  I have trouble believe your provider would do that.
<bekks> e^0: No.
<kristenbb> hi, i have installed two ubuntu on one drive, but i think only one is showing in grub. how to fix that ?
<bekks> e^0: NO need to run apt-get remove. This isnt Windows.
<histo> e^0: ls -la /etc/skel/  is there a .npm   directory in there?
<histo> kristenbb: sudo update-grub
<e^0> histo: no it is not there
<e^0> bekks: ^
<histo> e^0: change your path and you will be using the ubuntu version
<e^0> histo:  how to do that ?
<e^0> is it possible that i had installed ppa earlier that might have installed the different version ? but i have removed the ppa.
<bekks> e^0: It is possible, but it has nothing to do with this issue.
<e^0> bekks: so how can i change the text ?
<bekks> e^0: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<airtonix> ugh... more frustration with the way pulseaudio has changed in 14.XX. i don't know how to properply address this bu, essentially when i disable the system owned daemonised instance of pulseaudio (and prevent it from respawning), then launch a user owned instance of it  my remote sinks show up on my netowork machines control panel > sound > output. reverting back t 14.XX default pulseaudio setup results in none of my zeroconf sinks being published
<airtonix> or displayed.
<e^0> bekks: thanks
<JO0st> hey guys, i am trying to write a gui from python for the first time. Does ubuntu recommend a certain toolkit, and which ones will work?
<airtonix> tl;dr: start-pulseaudio-x11 seems to prevent propler zeroconf advertisement of sinks/sources
<airtonix> JO0st: qt5
<airtonix> JO0st: via pyqt
<histo> JO0st: ubuntu doesn't recommend anything
<JO0st> airtonix: thanks, i'll start investigating it
<airtonix> JO0st: this is for qt4, but you'll get the idea: http://zetcode.com/gui/pyqt4/
<histo> meh qt
<airtonix> JO0st: reason you want to use qt over gtk is that a) gtk is horrible b) qt is better c) qt  looks native on the platform it's being run on
<JO0st> 5373Schaap
<airtonix> it's actually a shame that gnome-shell is gtk, because i refuse to use kde
<airtonix> JO0st: also pyside isn
<prepangolin> Hi
<prepangolin> I've somthing to ask.
<airtonix> JO0st: also pyside isnt valid anymore.
<histo> prepangolin: ask away
<airtonix> histo: so when you were responding to me earlier about pulseaudio, did you actually have anything useful to contribute? or were you just replying for the sake of replying?
<prepangolin> I tried to compile compiz on Ubuntu12.04.
<histo> !ot | JO0st
<ubottu> JO0st: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<e^0> histo: bekks even after removing npm and then doing npm -v states 1.4.9
<prepangolin> After resarting then system freeze
<prepangolin> hists: how to build successfully it?
<histo> airtonix: was trying to get you to describe the problem you have. Sounded like you were unable to kill it and didn't knwo the proper way.
<bekks> e^0: so run "which npm" again.
<histo> e^0: did you log out and back in after correcting path?
<airtonix> histo: interesting. so if you were to kill it, how would you do it?
<e^0> yes
<bekks> e^0: so run "which npm" again.
<histo> airtonix: by stopping the service
<airtonix> histo: just a heads up, that used to work before 14.XX, but it won't now
<e^0> bekks: ok
<airtonix> histo: it respawns itself.
<prepangolin> histo: #archlinux channel refused me to join.
<e^0> the path is ~/.npm/v0.10.28/bin/npm
<bekks> prepangolin: So register your nickname.
<e^0> bekks: ^
<prepangolin> How can I join this channel.
<histo> airtonix: edit your /etc/pulse/client.conf change autospawn
<bekks> e^0: So you did not remove the local installation in your home as I told you.
<histo> airtonix: or make a client.conf in your ~/.pulse
<prepangolin> histo: #archlinux channel refused to join for me.
<airtonix> histo: shouldn't have to do that now should I ? the situation with pulseaudio right now is utterly stupid.
<e^0> bekks: i did sudo rm -rf .npm
<histo> airtonix: also try pactl exit
<prepangolin> How can I join there successfully?
<prepangolin> Have you any clue for that?
<bekks> e^0: Which did not remove the local installation but the users config.
<histo> prepangolin: you're in the channel
<trijntje> !nickserv | prepangolin
<ubottu> prepangolin: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<bekks> e^0: Sorry, misread. Since "which" still shows that path, you did not remove that directory, for various possible reasons.
<e^0> bekks: ok , but i also did sudo apt-get remove npm
<bekks> e^0: Which I told you not to do.
<bekks> e^0: So why did you do that?
<e^0> as that directory was showing the npm version still after removing that directory
<e^0> :/
<e^0> sorry
<bekks> e^0: It was showing the version because you did not remove "~/.npm".
<bekks> e^0: ls -lha .npm will still show it.
<bekks> e^0: Pastebin the output of "ls -lha .npm" please.
<e^0> bekks: ok
<bekks> e^0: corrected version: "ls -lha ~/.npm/"
<sveta> e^0, any good?
<e^0> damn i am hating digital ocean now :/
<bekks> e^0: DigitialOcean cant do anything about you not removing a directory correctly.
<t0k> howdy
<bekks> e^0: So pastebin the information requested.
<histo> e^0: I seriously doubt digital ocean did this
<e^0> bekks: the interface becomme unresponsive
<bekks> e^0: So log in using ssh.
<e^0> no other issues with digital ocean
<_Crash_Laptop> Hi, just installed ffmpeg via "sudo apt-get installed ffmpeg" in Ubuntu 12.04 and when i try and run "ffmpeg" through terminal it cannot locate it "The program 'ffmpeg' is currently not installed.  To run 'ffmpeg' please ask your administrator to install the package 'libav-tools'". I had removed the binary ffmpeg when i compiled it but i've ran the install three times and even removed it fully before re-installing with
<_Crash_Laptop>   "remove --purge" - any ideas?
<t0k> how yall doing today ?
<bekks> e^0: Login using ssh and provide the information requested.
<sveta> e^0, I recall some people here don't like asking multiple times unfortunately - it may be a good idea to just do what you're asked, or tell them to wait
<e^0> let me login using ssh
<sveta> thank you! :)
<_Crash_Laptop> seems like it cant locate the binary..
<_Crash_Laptop> ^^
<bekks> e^0: thats what I told you two times already. :P
<Nothing_Much> How do I report a bug for XMir?
<Nothing_Much> Or XMir and radeon to be exact?
<histo> _Crash_Laptop: how did you remove the binary?
<e^0> sorry bekks will take care from now on
<Nothing_Much> How do I report a bug for XMir and radeon?
<histo> _Crash_Laptop: did you compile ffmpeg from source or are you using apt-get?
<histo> !bug | Nothing_Much
<ubottu> Nothing_Much: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<_Crash_Laptop> histo, via "rm dir" - cant remember the location at which it was
<_Crash_Laptop> histo, i recently compiled it but i removed it via "sudo make distclean" and now i installed it via apt-get
<histo> _Crash_Laptop: what happens when you try to apt-get install ffmpeg  ?
<_Crash_Laptop> histo, "ffmpeg is already the newest version."
<histo> _Crash_Laptop: so it is installed.  apt-get install libav-tools
<_Crash_Laptop> histo, ii did that already and still no avail
<_Crash_Laptop> histo, "libav-tools is already the newest version.
<_Crash_Laptop> "
<histo> _Crash_Laptop: so what is the error when you run ffmpeg?
<_Crash_Laptop> histo, "The program 'ffmpeg' is currently not installed.  To run 'ffmpeg' please ask your administrator to install the package 'libav-tools'"
<histo> _Crash_Laptop: which ffmpeg
<histo> _Crash_Laptop: in a terminal 'which ffmpeg'
<brontosaurusrex> histo, ubuntu doesn't have ffmpeg any more
<sveta> aw
<brontosaurusrex> histo, http://askubuntu.com/questions/432542/is-ffmpeg-missing-from-the-official-repositories-in-14-04
<histo> !info ffmpeg
<sushixdesu> he's on like 12.04 i think
<ubottu> Package ffmpeg does not exist in trusty
<_Crash_Laptop> histo, yeah that command doesnt report anything
<_Crash_Laptop> yep
<histo> _Crash_Laptop: which version of ubuntu are you running?
<histo> !info ffmpeg precise
<_Crash_Laptop> histo, 12.04
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: libav): Multimedia player, server, encoder and transcoder (transitional package). In component main, is extra. Version 4:0.8.12-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 73 kB
<histo> _Crash_Laptop: sudo apt-get purge ffmpeg && sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<_Crash_Laptop> histo, done, still the same error
<_Crash_Laptop> reports that it isnt installed when it is
<histo> _Crash_Laptop: dpkg -l | grep ffmpeg
<_Crash_Laptop> histo, "ii  ffmpeg                                4:0.8.12-0ubuntu0.12.04.1           Multimedia player, server, encoder and transcoder (transitional package)"
<_Crash_Laptop> its reporting its there
<histo> _Crash_Laptop: dpkg -L ffmpeg
<histo> _Crash_Laptop: does that show all the files from ffmpeg?
<_Crash_Laptop> histo, nope, just the docs and "/usr/share" and "/usr" and "/."
<Ben64> _Crash_Laptop: ls -o /usr/bin/ffmpeg
<_Crash_Laptop> "lrwxrwxrwx 1 root 28 Jun 15 14:15 /usr/bin/ffmpeg -> /usr/local/ffmpeg/bin/ffmpeg"
<histo> ahh
<sushixdesu> The real problem is probably with libav-tools
<Ben64> nope, the problem is a self installed version
<histo> yeap
<_Crash_Laptop> what would i have to do?
<histo> _Crash_Laptop: remove that symlink
<Ben64> _Crash_Laptop: doesn't look like you removed the compiled version cleanly
<_Crash_Laptop> hmm, i've not done symlinks in a while
<_Crash_Laptop> not sure how to remove / which arrangement to put the syntax
<histo> _Crash_Laptop: sudo rm /usr/bin/ffmpeg
<_Crash_Laptop> ah
<_Crash_Laptop> ok ty lol
<bekks> e^0: Did you connect using ssh finally?
<_Crash_Laptop> done
<histo> _Crash_Laptop: sudo rm -r /usr/local/ffmpeg
<_Crash_Laptop> histo, done
<airtonix> histo: i'm at a loss as to how i should debug this situation. starting pulseaudio as my user with -vvvv allows me to see my sinks in the sound control panel. but in default system mode they do not.
<histo> _Crash_Laptop: sudo apt-get purge ffmpeg && sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/ffmpeg* && sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<e^0> bekks: yes done :D :D
<switchtehbeat> can anyone tell me when there's going to be a new release of ubuntu?
<e^0> now it's fast
<airtonix> histo: nothing obvious shows up in /var/log/syslog
<satty> hey guys
<_Crash_Laptop> histo, hmm still "The program 'ffmpeg' is currently not installed.  To run 'ffmpeg' please ask your administrator to install the package 'libav-tools'"
<cfhowlett> !utonic|switchtehbeat
<Ben64> _Crash_Laptop: purge and reinstall again
<cfhowlett> !utopic|switchtehbeat
<ubottu> switchtehbeat: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the next development release of Ubuntu due for release in October 2014. Support in #ubuntu+1. For more info, see the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<histo> airtonix: maybe peeps in ##pulseaudio can provide more insight
<e^0> bekks: ls: cannot access .npm: No such file or directory
<_Crash_Laptop> Ben64, still the same error
<switchtehbeat> wait, what? what happened to 14.04.04?
<histo> switchtehbeat: there is a release every april and october
<histo> !releases | switchtehbeat
<ubottu> switchtehbeat: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<histo> _Crash_Laptop: echo $PATH
<bekks> e^0: Which path are you currently on?
<_Crash_Laptop> histo, "/home/owen/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<_Crash_Laptop> "
<histo> _Crash_Laptop: cat /etc/issue
<_Crash_Laptop> histo, "Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \l
<_Crash_Laptop> "
<histo> _Crash_Laptop: did you enable a ppa or something?
<_Crash_Laptop> histo, honestly i cant remember
<e^0> bekks: which path i am currently on ?
<e^0> i am in my home directory
<histo> _Crash_Laptop: pastebin apt-cache policy ffmpeg    and your /etc/apt/sources.list
<e^0> the executed teh command you told
<bekks> e^0: So what happens when you run "which npm" again?
<aeon-ltd> partially offtopic, why is it a 6 month cycle? why not one year then the naming scheme can be reduced to one number? Or do users like new stuff every 6 months or something?
<e^0> bekks: returns nothing
<bekks> aeon-ltd: you can either use every release every 6 months, or use the LTS releases only.
<brontosaurusrex> aeon-ltd, why not 10 years and a rolling release thingy?
<kostkon> switchtehbeat, 14.04.04?
<switchtehbeat> yeah was suppose to be june or july
<aeon-ltd> brontosaurusrex: i'd actually like a rolling release ubuntu
<kostkon> switchtehbeat, that would be 14.04.1
<_Crash_Laptop> histo, ffmpeg cache policy- http://pastebin.com/BJp5etPK | sources - http://pastebin.com/RVBPJJEz
<histo> aeon-ltd: then run debian testing
<switchtehbeat> oh lmao!
<aeon-ltd> histo: have you tried it? is the support close to level of ubuntu's?
<cfhowlett> aeon-ltd testing = bleeding edge.
<aeon-ltd> cfhowlett: bleeding edge like arch or absolutely bleeding edge like betas + nightlies?
<cfhowlett> aeon-ltd latter
<histo> _Crash_Laptop: now what does which ffmpeg   say?
<sushixdesu> arch is "bleeding edge" in a sense  but the default repos are stable
<aeon-ltd> cfhowlett, histo, + others: thank you for answering
<histo> aeon-ltd: no not like ubuntu.
<_Crash_Laptop> histo, do you mean what it says once i run ffmpeg?
<histo> sushixdesu: I'd disagree with that. I've seen some bugs recently with the latest kernel from arch.
<e^0> bekks: now which npm shows /usr/bin/npm
<histo> _Crash_Laptop: no in a terminal type 'which ffmpeg'    without "
<e^0> also npm -v shows 1.3.10
<_Crash_Laptop> histo, just "shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory"
<histo> _Crash_Laptop: close your terminal you have open and re-open one
<sushixdesu> hmm? I haven't noticed any significant bugs with latest arch kernel but i'm sure theres something there haha
<histo> sushixdesu: I've been getting kernel panics with a i915 graphics
<histo> sushixdesu: some sort of power mgmt. issue
<bekks> e^0: So everything is alright now. :)
<_Crash_Laptop> histo, the which ffmpeg doesnt report anything
<histo> _Crash_Laptop: pastebin the output of dpkg -L ffmpeg
<sushixdesu> dunno, always used radeon :/
<_Crash_Laptop> histo, http://pastebin.com/eyhYHecX
<e^0> bekks: thanks for your help :)
<histo> wth Ben64 ^^^ _Crash_Laptop
<histo> _Crash_Laptop: did you run my one really long command with the rm /var/cache/apt/archives/ffmpeg*   ?
<_Crash_Laptop> histo, nope, should i run it?
<histo> _Crash_Laptop: sudo apt-get purge ffmpeg && sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/ffmpeg* && sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<bekks> e^0: you're welcome :)
<_Crash_Laptop> histo, done, still the same issue
<milad191>  locate kerio
<milad191> /etc/init.d/kerio-kvc
<milad191> /home/milad/.cache/software-center/piston-helper/rec.ubuntu.com,api,1.0,recommend_app,kerio-control-vpnclient,,f2f3cce09352cac045cf41f1a4bd7e8e
<milad191> /home/milad/.cache/software-center/rnrclient/reviews.ubuntu.com,reviews,api,1.0,reviews,filter,en,any,any,any,kerio-control-vpnclient,page,1,helpful,,0a712259ad6b624ad6aebd1a11c21d99
<milad191> /usr/share/doc/kerio-control-vpnclient
<milad191> /usr/share/lintian/overrides/kerio-control-vpnclient
<unopaste> milad191 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<popey> Nothing_Much: why do you want to file bugs against xmir?
<histo> _Crash_Laptop: try using a different mirror
<Ben64> weird stuff in that sources.list too
<Omnipotent> _Crash_Laptop, awesome name
<_Crash_Laptop> Omnipotent, lol ty
<_Crash_Laptop> histo, alright
<histo> Ben64: yeah but the package is coming from ubuntu.mirrors.ovh.net  so that mirror must be wrecked
<Ben64> sarge repos, lucid repo
<Ben64> not necessarily
<cfhowlett> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<histo> _Crash_Laptop: yeah your sources.list is all kinds of mess
<Ben64> i bet the mirror is fine, but the other repositories and/or installing ffmpeg manually and not uninstalling properly borked it
<_Crash_Laptop> yeah im unsure what to do
<histo> He could try unpacking the deb and seeing what files are in it
<milad191> how can i take a picture of terminal ?
<histo> or just md5sum comparing it to apt-cache showsrc ffmpeg
<Omnipotent> if you are in gui mode, just screenshot?
<histo> _Crash_Laptop: md5sum /var/cache/apt/archives/ffmpeg*
<Omnipotent> or well, paste everything on the terminal
<Omnipotent> NOT HERE THOUGH
<Ben64> histo: man i was just about to suggest that
<milad191> how exactly ?
<_Crash_Laptop> histo, a642b64c46aa237bb82c78bf39688d2b  /var/cache/apt/archives/ffmpeg_4%3a0.8.12-0ubuntu0.12.04.1_all.deb
<Ben64> a642b64c46aa237bb82c78bf39688d2b  /var/cache/apt/archives/ffmpeg_4%3a0.8.12-0ubuntu0.12.04.1_all.deb
<Ben64> so the package is the same as mine
<histo> huh
<Ben64> this is why i always advise against compiling software : /
<richard> hi
<Guest32061> I have a message appearing when I open sunaptic
<histo> _Crash_Laptop: cp /var/cache/apt/archives/ffmpeg* /tmp/ && dpkg -X /tmp/ffmpeg*
<ubuntu13> which file to edit for removing  entries from grub2 boot menu  in ubuntu 13?
<_Crash_Laptop> histo, dpkg-deb: error: --vextract needs a target directory.
<Guest32061> what this mean?   E: The value 'Trusty Tahr' is invalid for APT::Default-Release as such a release is not available in the sources
<Guest32061> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<histo> _Crash_Laptop: cp /var/cache/apt/archives/ffmpeg* /tmp/ && dpkg -X /tmp/ffmpeg* /tmp
<Guest32061> anyone please help!
<Guest32061> how can I fix that?
<_Crash_Laptop> histo, it just outputs the same as http://pastebin.com/eyhYHecX
<histo> Guest32061: what command are you trying
<Guest32061> I have edited the apt source list
<histo> _Crash_Laptop: well now I'm at a complete loss as to what the hell is going on there.
<histo> Guest32061: why?
<_Crash_Laptop> oh dear :/
<Guest32061> change saucy security a t the bottom to  trusty tahir
<histo> _Crash_Laptop: perhaps Ben64 will have something else to add. But basically that deb sum is the proper one however, it doesn't contain the executable for ffmpeg
<Ben64> Guest32061: don't do that
<Guest32061> what do you mean why
<histo> Guest32061: are you trying to ugprade to trusty?
<Ben64> Guest32061: upgrade with "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<_Crash_Laptop> Ben64, relying on you for help :D
<Guest32061> because it was saucy security instead of trusty tahir this is the version I have
<ubuntu13> how to remove menu entry from grub 2
<bekks> !grub2 | ubuntu13
<ubottu> ubuntu13: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Guest32061> I did that it say zero upgraded
<Ben64> Guest32061: if it said saucy then you didn't have trusty
<Guest32061> how do i check what version i have on lubuntu
<histo> Guest32061: pastebin  the output of cat /etc/issue   and your /etc/apt/sources.list  file please
<Guest32061> with the terminal
<ubuntu13> :bekks just tell me which file to edit
<histo> ubuntu13: what are you trying to remove specifically?
<Ben64> _Crash_Laptop: purge and reinstall libav-tools
<Guest32061> histo ok do i type sudo gedit cat /etc/issue
<_Crash_Laptop> woo not ffmpeg displays an output
<_Crash_Laptop> now*
<Ben64> Guest32061: sudo cat /etc/issue
<Ben64> Guest32061: wait, no sudo
<ubuntu13> I removed a hdd to another pc. I had a win install there. Now it is showing up on the menu and is the default choice. I just want to remove the dead entry
<Guest32061> histo ok hold on
<histo> Guest32061: just 'cat /etc/issue'  without the quotes
<histo> ubuntu13: sudo update-grub
<ubuntu13> histo, will that automatically remove the dead entry?
<Guest32061> whithout sudo it say permission dnied
<histo> Ben64: So libav-tools provides the ffmpeg binary?
<histo> ubuntu13: yes it should
<ubuntu13> histo, Thanks :)
<Ben64> histo: apparently, i used "dpkg -S /usr/bin/ffmpeg" on my system to find that out
<Guest32061> ok got it
<Ben64> Guest32061: you should not need sudo to access /etc/issue
<xight> exit
<Guest32061> what is the paste bin address
<bekks> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest32061> thank you
<histo> Guest32061: if you install pastebinit  you could cat /etc/issue /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<ravindu> Hello
<ravindu> I setup a web server on ubuntu server 14.04 64bit
<ravindu> How do I get a domain name for it?
<histo> ravindu: godaddy.com
<Ben64> namecheap.com ... godaddy isn't nice
<ravindu> so once I buy a domain name, how do I 'assign' it to my home web server?
<milad191> how can i delete all of these files ? http://i59.tinypic.com/1z58cuv.png
<Ben64> milad191: deleting files isn't usually a good idea unless you know exactly what they're there for
<ravindu> milad191 is that a package?
<milad191> i unistalled it
<ravindu> milad191, If so, remove it with sudo apt-get remove /*packagenamegoeshere*/
<milad191> these files remains after i removed the package
<ravindu> histo, Ben64 , once I buy a domain name, how do I 'assign' it to my home web server?
<Guest32061> ok I have pate it in the bin
<Guest32061> here it is  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7684550/
<Ben64> ravindu: that is a more appropriate question for ##networking ... you need to set up the dns
<ravindu> Ben64, kthx
<histo> ravindu: does your ip change at home?
<histo> milad191: use purge
<histo> milad191: apt-get purge packagename
<Guest32061> histo here is the paste bin link   http://paste.ubuntu.com/7684550/
<histo> Guest32061: how did you upgrade to trusty?
<Guest32061> with the built in upgrade
<Guest32061> do you think it can be fix so I can open the synaptic again
<milad191> Histo : i did but when i use the command  "locate kerio" the files are still there .
<Guest32061> I have tryed to deinstall synaptic and reinstall it
<Guest32061> same result
<Ben64> milad191: the locate command doesn't show files in real time
<histo> milad191: sudo updatedb
<histo> milad191: then try locate
<Guest32061> E: The value 'Trusty Tahr' is invalid for APT::Default-Release as such a release is not available in the sources E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<histo> Guest32061: sudo rm -r /root/.synaptic
<Guest32061> ok let me try that
<Guest32061> and then should i try to open synaptic again
<histo> yes
<Guest32061> yes it work, you are a genius Hito
<nkh> Hi guys!
<Guest32061> thank you so much
<nkh> Can I do sth bad here?! :D
<nkh> I need some likes for a photo on instagram
<Guest32061> Thank you Histo
<Ben64> nkh: nope
<nkh> it's a match which GSM has started, most liked photo about worldcup is the winner and some of ubuntu users did made one, I just thought we can get likes from the inernational community :D
<nkh> Ben64: Is that still so bad? Should I avoid paste the link? :D :|
<Ben64> nkh: not on topic here at all
<nkh> Ben64: Ok :) any other non-technical channel which I do this in?!
<Ben64> nkh: doubtful
<nkh> Ben64: Ok then :D :) have a nice day :)
<osier> dayangkun, ping
<B0073D> Is there any way to display a raid health icon on the iconbar along with all the other icons?
<B0073D> I'd rather not have to manually check it. Yes I could write a script but I thought I'd see if anything existed before I reinvent the wheel
<B0073D> 14.04 btw
<bnutzer> hello. i'd like to try out an ubuntu live system to see whether it supports my hw. the default image is 964 MB, which won't fit into 1 "GB" stick. any alternatives?
<B0073D> The lubuntu images might be smaller if you're not after unity specifically.
<bnutzer> B0073D: i'd only like to see what it would do with optimus and/or nvidia drivers. the nvidia driver is quite evil
<milad191> how can i access hidden folders with termina ?
<B0073D> milad191: Hidden folders have dots in front of them
<bnutzer> milad191: you want to see them? ls -a
<B0073D> as bnutzer said, ls -a to see them then just cd .hiddenfolder
<milad191> how can i open hidden folders with terminal ?
<B0073D> Open?
<B0073D> What kind of file is this?
<milad191> .cache i want to go to this and delete something
<B0073D> .cache is a directory
<bnutzer> heh. i spent over 6 hours installing and tweaking windows 8, only to find out that win8 is even more awful than i thought and that the optimus support isn't good on windows either
<B0073D> so you cd into it:> cd .cache
<B0073D> then remove what you need from in there
<B0073D> It seems to be a little less resource hungry than 7. But thats about it really.
<LrdArc> does anyone know where is the ubuntu launcher icon ( http://imgur.com/7ZzTf6Z ) located? and how can I edit this?
<LrdArc> I just need to change the background because my weird monitor can't read white background.
<bnutzer> LrdArc: have you looked under /usr/share/icons ?
<LrdArc> i did
<bnutzer> does the nvidia graphic driver override common system files on ubuntu? on some distros, it breaks for example, the intel driver
<LrdArc> I found this http://imgur.com/um8OF2M by searching from nautilus, but it seems not the file for unity start launcher
<B0073D> bnutzer: Do you have an existing windows PC?
<B0073D> Never mind, I was thinking VM but that wont help your nvidia testing.
<B0073D> Unless you have two cards and something that does pcie passthrough.
<bnutzer> B0073D: yeah. wouldn't help with optimus. i also know that dri_prime works on other distros, but the nvidia driver breaks things (nvidia doesn't officially support much other distros than ubuntu)
<B0073D> I havent had any issues with nvidia on recent releases but I'm not using optimis
<B0073D> optimus even
<bnutzer> B0073D: thanks anyway. i'll get back into this later
<Camellia21>  You can find funny videos here. http://bitly.com/1qrFuVB
<B0073D> Urgh
<LrdArc> does anyone know where is the ubuntu launcher icon ( http://imgur.com/7ZzTf6Z ) located? and how can I edit this?
<B0073D> LrdArc: What is the issue? You could try changing iconsets?
<B0073D> LrdArc: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/changing-the-ubuntu-start-menu-panel-icon/
<LrdArc> B0073D: i couldn't find ubuntu start icon on these folder
<B0073D> do a locate start-here
<e^0> how to secure my ssh connection ?
<B0073D> on your system
<B0073D> That will tell you where the files are.
<Jeffrey_f> Question on the U1 Downloader for getting all the data from UbuntuOne.  The instruction page looks like it may be missing an item;  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/U1/Downloader/Linux/How_to_Use
<IdleOne> Jeffrey_f: The right channel to ask would be #ubuntuone, but there is nothing missing from those instructions
<Ben64> Jeffrey_f: looks more like someone edited that page to be silly
<Jeffrey_f> IdleOne: What do you see as instruction #1??
<IdleOne> Jeffrey_f: that is some silliness. The download link works
<Jeffrey_f> IdleOne: I'll look further.  It is early, maybe my coffee didn't kick in yet  :)
<Ben64> there, i fixed it :) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/U1/Downloader/Linux/How_to_Use
<IdleOne> Good job Ben64
<ActionParsnip> Going to be glad when that U1 is dead and gone. Its all Ive been hearing about recently
<k1l_> Jeffrey_f: some one edited the wiki page. this was not intended to be edited that way
<Tin_man> i was reading in a PDF file called "The Linux Command Line", and i read that all modern Linux system should have a folder called Lost&Found, but after looking at my system (Ubuntu 14.04) I don't see that file, all the other files it mentioned are there though.. I've been using Ubuntu 14.04 since April, and I don't know if when I first started out I might of accidentally deleted it or not.  Should I create a folder and name it Lost&Found?
<Tin_man> under /root?
<ActionParsnip> Tin_man: do you have a seperate partition for /home ?
<Ben64> Tin_man: it gets created when you make an ext(2,3,4) system, and is in the root of the filesystem. it's called "lost+found" and you don't really need it
<ActionParsnip> Tin_man: you will have lost+found in /
<Tin_man> i'm on ext4. don't know if i do have a small partition it might be there
<Tin_man> ok
<Tin_man> let me do some checking
<ActionParsnip> Tin_man: ls / | grep -i lost
<ActionParsnip> Tin_man: sudo updatedb; locate lost
<Tin_man> ok
<k1l_> Tin_man: it might be created when you run a fsck
<Tin_man> ok thanks, i do have 3 partitions (1 file system, 2 ext partition 2.1gig, 3 swap 2.1 gig)
<Tin_man> i'm not sure what that 2nd partition is truthfully...
<ActionParsnip> Tin_man: is it mounted?
<k1l_> Tin_man: see "mount" and look if this is mounted as /home or something
<Tin_man>  i ran the update lost have about 5 screen full of lost stuff
<Jeffrey_f> k1l_: Thanks
<RMYC> good morning #ubuntu
<RMYC> thank you for your contributions to software development worldwide, you are loved! =)
<Cuber> Hey, my laptop's screen doesn't turn back on if I put it to standby by closing the lid. I have an AMD GPU.
<guyan> interested
<ActionParsnip> Cuber: what make / model?
<ActionParsnip> Cuber: and what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<Cuber> ActionParsnip, It's a HP Pavilion dv7,
<Cuber> ActionParsnip, one moment
<Cuber> ActionParsnip, /etc/issue outputs this: "Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<Cuber> "
<ActionParsnip> Cuber: let me search the web.....
<Cuber> ActionParsnip, much appreciated
<Cuber> ActionParsnip, I'm not using the proprietary AMD drivers because they lag up the PC to unbearable levels in case you were wondering
<ActionParsnip> Cuber: do you have the boot option: acpi_backlight=vendor
<Cuber> ActionParsnip, I'm sorry, where can I check that?
<PoolShark_> morning... what's the login script that is run on login that gives the info display (IP, uptime, etc...)?
<ActionParsnip> Cuber: its not default. You can add it. Have you tried CTRL+ALT+F1 then CTRL+ALT+F7 after you open the lid?
<ActionParsnip> PoolShark_: ifconfig and uptime give that
<Cuber> ActionParsnip, Yes I tried, didn't seem to work. It's not that my screen is just black, even the backlight is off
<PoolShark_> ActionParsnip: I know that, but I'm talking about the script that is run when you log into the CLI that parses all that handy info and gives the nice summary
<ActionParsnip> Cuber: try the boot option, may help
<Cuber> ActionParsnip, Okay, I'll try
<Cuber> BRB
<ActionParsnip> PoolShark_: not seen that. You could check the motd setings to see what it runs.
<PoolShark_> ahh I found it
<PoolShark_>  /etc/update-motd.d
<GLaDER> Hi! I'm trying to get three monitors on 2 GPU's to work, anyone got any recommendation? I get an error saying: "Could not set the configuration for CRTC 64". Two of the monitors are working but the last one is completely black.
<t0k> man why the hell does chocolate doom crash on me after about 20 sec into the game
<ActionParsnip> T0k: launch it from terminal. The output may be useful
<t0k> i figured it out :) thnx tho
<Cuber> ActionParsnip, Unfortunately that didn't do the trick
<Cuber> ActionParsnip, I'll try video.use_native_backlight=1
<Eeinn> Here's a funny question, why is GRUB only working every other shutdown/startup? :) When I shutdown ubuntu, it reboots to windows. When I shutdown windows, it reboots to grub. lol
<Cuber> Tried holding Shift when it's booting?
<Eeinn> no, what does that do?
<Aussie_matt> Hi all. I have 12.04, with xfce, trying to install a hp printer (wireless prefereably) I've installed print manager, cups, and hplip & hp toolbox, but when I open print manager it says printer service not available..any ideas?
<Cuber> ActionParsnip, Seems like those boot options don't work
<Cuber> Well, what I mean they don't help my case
<GLaDER> So, I've got my three monitors working (using nvidia-settings) but now I'm experiencing blurry text - suggestions?
<GLaDER> And after a couple of reboots it works... I'm starting to hate this dist...
<Gaurav_> hey i want ubuntu 64 bit
<GLaDER> (Never mind, it's back, as it should be.)
<ActionParsnip> Gaurav_: go get it....
<csj> you only need patience
<GLaDER> No one got any input? All text in any window becomes pixelated and green/pink/etc. This happened after changing the rotation of one of my screens.
<sydney> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<TJ-> GLaDER: cables/connections were disturbed, often-times.
<kittykitty> anyone know how to stop the keyboard reverting to american english layout on boot? Im using the uk english one and it keeps swapping when i reboot :/
<SpaghettiCat> kittykitty:  which desktop environment are you using?
<kittykitty> unity
<SpaghettiCat> kittykitty:  does it not have keyboard options where you can sort the order of layouts?
<kittykitty> but the american one isnt even enabled....
<RaptorJesus> hey gaiz
<SpaghettiCat> kittykitty:  i'm not familiar with unity, but what if you just add the line "setxkbmap gb" to ~/.xinitrc ?
<kittykitty> got uk english, russian and german enabled. English is the first one
<kittykitty> hm ok, ill try that
<RaptorJesus> have you gaiz seen Tron: Legacy?
<RaptorJesus> http://i.imgur.com/llSyHpj.jpg
<RaptorJesus> didja know Encom OS 12 is Ubuntu?
<Peyam> Hi
<kittykitty> SpaghettiCat, xinitrc isnt a file, should it not be ~/.bashrc ?
<Peyam> When I log in to xubuntu 14.04 I see just the background and the mousepointer
<Peyam> how do I fix this? I have very important stuff in it
<OerHeks> RaptorJesus, we don't support forks/derivates
<SpaghettiCat> RaptorJesus:  They for one tried to give an accurate representation of computers in movies :)
<SpaghettiCat> kittykitty:  You create it ".xinitrc" it gets run when the X server starts
<kittykitty> oh ok :3
<Savannah21>  Hi! I give you some videos. I hope you like! http://bitly.com/1j0qWqz
<OerHeks> Savannah21, wrong channel dude
<RaptorJesus> http://green.autoblog.com/2014/04/12/tesla-model-s-owners-hack-their-cars-find-ubuntu/
<RaptorJesus> how can I hack?
<kittykitty> That didnt work
<kittykitty> SpaghettiCat, any other ideas?
<SpaghettiCat> kittykitty:  switch to US. Then in a terminal type `setxkbmap gb` does it switch layout?
<kittykitty> no
<SpaghettiCat> kittykitty:  does it say anything?
<kittykitty> no
<SpaghettiCat> are you sure it doesn't? Does it not have the GBP sign?
<kittykitty> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/console-setup/+bug/1297234 its a bug
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1297234 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Live session set wrong keyboard layout and time zone" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<arun_> hi guys
<arun_> how do I break lines in zenity notification
<Colin969> Not sure if it's possible, but is there a way to have a Ubuntu Live USB on the same stick as a Windows Install?
<Pappaaai> Hi, I see only the mouse pointer and the background when I log in to my distro. Anyone can help me with this?
<tragicsans> I'm trying to install python (sudo apt-get install -y python python-dev python-pip) via a script and the mime-support package is asking a question (regarding /etc/mime.types already existing) which isn't being answered automatically
<tragicsans> I also set the following in the top of the script: ENV DEBIAN_FRONTEND noninteractive
<arun_> how do I break lines in zenity notification
<tragicsans> I would have thought this question from mime-support would have been answered with a yes due to the "-y" parameter.
<arun_> hello guys how do I break lines in zenity notification
<TJ-> arun_: "zenity --entry --text "Who are\n you?" "
<arun_> TJ-: I needed that for notification not the entry
<vr2mx> hello
<TJ-> arun_: I would think then, the limitation is in the notification 'server'
<vr2mx> hello/clea
<TJ-> arun_: in which case, use HTML
<TJ-> arun_: zenity --notification --text 'Who are<br> you?'
<smokie> hey guys, im trying to run radvd from my ubuntu server, i enabled "net.ipv6.conf.all.forwarding=1" but radvd still doesnt want to start
<smokie> can anyone help me out with this by any chance?
<Balorth> hello
<Balorth> can someone help me with wep secured wifi?
<Balorth> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> Anyone what?
<Balorth> i cant connect to  wep secured wifi
<ActionParsnip> Balorth: what wifi chip are you using?
<ActionParsnip> Balorth: sudo lshw -C network ,will tell you
<bleb> Question: I'm trying to upgrade from 13.04 to something supported. do-release-upgrade says 'No new release found'. The graphical Software Updater says 'Failed to download repository information.' What's the next step?
<DJJeff> can hexdump skip passed I/O error?
<DJJeff> http://i.imgur.com/DYFOGG6.jpg
<ActionParsnip> Balorth: press CTRL+ALT+T and run the command there
<ActionParsnip> bleb: you will need to upgrade to 13.10 then to 14.04. You will get a cleaner OS and faster if you do a clean install of 14.04 and restore user data from backup
<ActionParsnip> DJJeff: doesnt sound healthy. You could use ddrescue to make an image and continuing after the issue, then hexdump that
<DJJeff> I do not have access to ddrescue on this device
<ActionParsnip> DJJeff: its in the repos
<DJJeff> I am using OpenWRT based router to access this USB Thumb Drive
<DJJeff> my Ubuntu Desktop refuse to read any data from it
<ActionParsnip> DJJeff: then how is this ubuntu related?
<bleb> ActionParsnip: clean install is less of an option as this is a work computer -- if possible I would elect to upgrade incrementally. Unfortunately the tools to do that aren't currently working. Any tips?
<DJJeff> its hexdump related?
<DJJeff> would I /j #hexdump ?
<DJJeff> I doubt that channel would exist
<ActionParsnip> DJJeff: its not under ubuntu, so not supported here
<aledzadza> omg ive been sleeping for 17hrs :/
<DJJeff> I think hexdump on here would be the same as hexdump on Ubuntu
<DJJeff> they both support the -s (skip) option
<wheresmypaaants> Hey guys
<taoism> hello
<wheresmypaaants> I
<ActionParsnip> !eolupgrade | bleb
<ubottu> bleb: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<wheresmypaaants> I've been getting this issue for a long time, but I thought it would blow over, but that is never the case with computers. So, on my ubuntu, it takes several tries to boot successfully. Sometimes it boots and it freezes at the boot screen with all 5 circles a solid purple
<ActionParsnip> DJJeff: thats not how it works
<bluesabre> hey guys
<DJJeff> ActionParsnip you are just mr funny man
<RLW980> Hello guys I've got a 64-bitPC and could i burn a usb iso to the usb, via using Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> wheresmypaaants: have you tested ram using memtest86+ from grub
<wheresmypaaants> RLW980: Using terminal, yes
<DJJeff> want a cookie ActionParsnip?
<bluesabre> is there a known bug with the unity lock screen not coming back after suspend?
<wheresmypaaants> ActionParsnip: Was unaware I had that option. Is it in recovery mode?
<wheresmypaaants> Or do i have to install it
<ActionParsnip> RLW980: yes, unetbootin can do that. You dont actually burn when you put data on usb ;)
<zacktu> Where is the setting for suspend time located in the Trusty gconf-editor?
<wheresmypaaants> I have grub, but i dont know about the memtest part
<ActionParsnip> wheresmypaaants: hold SHIFT at boot, select it there
<RLW980> wheresmypaaants: how
<RLW980> ActionParsnip: how
<wheresmypaaants> RLW980: Theres something called google. ;)
<ActionParsnip> DJJeff: maintaining channel policy, thats all
<wheresmypaaants> I'll be back with the results
<RLW980> wheresmypaaants: so im not going to get support from here then
<RLW980> Whats the time?
<ActionParsnip> RLW980: unetbootin can download the iso for you.
<RLW980> Ubottu | wheresmypaants
<RLW980> ActionParsnip: what w7 64-bit Os
<ActionParsnip> RLW980: if you set a persistance (up to 4Gb) you can store changes
<ActionParsnip> RLW980: doesnt matter what windows version you have......
<Balorth> ActionParsnip: what part do you need?
<bluesabre> xubuntu864: I did a quick search and didn't see anything that quite matched what you're experiencing.  You might want to file a bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+filebug and indicate that the issue only applies when using the the nouveau driver, it does not happen with nvidia
<ActionParsnip> Balorth: the product line please, the one for the wifi
<xubuntu864> bluesabre. ok, I'll do that.
<bluesabre> thanks, I appreciate your patience :)
<xubuntu864> I appreciate your help :) Is that it for now?
<Balorth> ActionParsnip: BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter
<bluesabre> that should be it. And be sure to leave a comment on the other bug that the issue is actually the unity lockscreen
<bleb> ubottu: that page is for older versions of ubuntu - should I still expect it to work?
<ActionParsnip> Balorth: yeah, thought it would be a cheap broadcom
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | Balorth
<ubottu> Balorth: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<xubuntu864> "the issue is actually the unity lockscreen" , but wait, I did the lock->unlock test even when I was still using the nouveau driver, and that worked fine.
<wheresmypaaants> Okay, so i rebooted and attempted memtest, it wasnt an option, not in advanced or main, and not in recovery
<theclockknowsall> Hi there!
<theclockknowsall> I got a question!
<aledzadza> is there anyway i can rotate my photos on my webpage? ><
<wheresmypaaants> theclockknowsall: I can help, but only if I get to be the clock.
<cfhowlett> !ask|theclockknowsall
<ubottu> theclockknowsall: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ActionParsnip> wheresmypaaants: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<theclockknowsall> ok :D
<xubuntu864> ok, well at any rate, I'll leave a comment as descriptive as possible.
<wheresmypaaants> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<cfhowlett> aledzadza ??? not an ubuntu query and totally depends on how your website is set up
<wheresmypaaants> thats all
<bluesabre> xubuntu864: oh right, it might be an issue with just unity.
<bluesabre> xubuntu864: thanks
<theclockknowsall> This is my problem while I am doing something on Ubuntu-Customizing-Kit http://hastebin.com/ogafajulal.vhdl
<Balorth> ActionParsnip: just thought id say,it work with unsecured networks
<wheresmypaaants> theclockknowsall: I don't think we help with third party programs for ubuntu, do we?
<aledzadza> cfhowlett: basic apache server with some "php gallery" script
<theclockknowsall> wheresmypaaants: oh.. sorry.
<ActionParsnip> wheresmypaaants: if you run: dpkg -l | awk {'print $2'} | grep mem
<cfhowlett> aledzadza best you ask over in php or apache, I suggest
<basementcomputer> I need help installing my wireless driver
<ActionParsnip> wheresmypaaants: do you see memtest installed?
<TJ-> wheresmypaaants: Can you pastebin the output from "grep memtest /boot/grub/grub.cfg && dpkg -l memtest86+"
<xubuntu864> bluesabre, anyway. I guess that's it for now. ciao!
<wheresmypaaants> ActionParsnip: Yes
<wheresmypaaants> TJ-: Yes
<wheresmypaaants> TJ-: No output
<basementcomputer> I have a broadcom bcm4306
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | basementcomputer
<ubottu> basementcomputer: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<basementcomputer> and it is listed under the opensource drivers on the ubuntu wiki for wireless
<wheresmypaaants> ActionParsnip: If it shows up on the terminal, why cant i run it from grub?
<basementcomputer> i went there and im not sure what to do
<basementcomputer> i installed b43 firmware
<TJ-> wheresmypaaants: really!? nothing at all? ... ActionParsnip ... sounds like maybe a corrupted system either in-memory or on-disk, or both ?
<ActionParsnip> Balorth: have you tried the other driver (if your device supports multiple drivers)
<wheresmypaaants> TJ-: Crap
<ActionParsnip> wheresmypaaants: run: sudo update-grub
<basementcomputer> so im just not surer what to do after install b43 firmware
<wheresmypaaants> TJ-: Please dont say that...
<ActionParsnip> wheresmypaaants: do you see memtest in the output?
<wheresmypaaants> ActionParsnip: Done
<wheresmypaaants> no, no memtest
<wheresmypaaants> at all
<TJ-> wheresmypaaants: I'd have expected you to see something similar to this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7685491/
<Balorth> ActionParsnip: it shouldnt have a second driver
<ActionParsnip> wheresmypaaants: do you have an Ubuntu install CD? It has memtest on that
<wheresmypaaants> ActionParsnip: No, but I can make one quickly
<SonikkuAmerica> basementcomputer: So you installed the firmware-b43-installer package... onto the computer with the Broadcom driver?
<wheresmypaaants> ActionParsnip: I used to have a live cd but I don't know what happened
<ActionParsnip> Balorth: some broadcom wifis are supported by 2 drivers. Try the other if yours does
<basementcomputer> all i did was apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<TJ-> ActionParsnip: wheresmypaaants Something strange there, if there was *absolutely no* output from my "dpkg -l " command, since there should have been at least the 'uninstall' status of the package, plus the command output headers of course
<basementcomputer> and did a lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4 and my results show what my wireless card is
<SonikkuAmerica> basementcomputer: But did you install it to the computer with the Broadcom *wireless card*? If you didn't, you need use an alternate method...
<wheresmypaaants> TJ-: Is it possible to "install" memtest to grub?
<basementcomputer> im on the computer via ethernet
<ActionParsnip> wheresmypaaants: sure, reinstall the memtest package, it should add itself
<basementcomputer> i would like to use the wireless card inside of this computer
<Balorth> ActionParsnip: how would i do that?
<SonikkuAmerica> basementcomputer: Good. So all you need to do now is [ sudo modprobe -r b43 wl brcmsmac && sudo modprobe b43 ]
<wheresmypaaants> ActionParsnip: How so? Would it be as simple as sudo apt-get install memtest?
<basementcomputer> let me try it
<ActionParsnip> basementcomputer: if you run: dmesg | grep -i firm ,do you see any errors etc?
<TJ-> wheresmypaaants: It is, yes, that is done automatically when the memtest86+ package is installed. The thing is, with the symptoms you're describing, I'm suspicious that the system isn't operating correctly, which may be another by-product of a memory corruption issue...
<basementcomputer> im skill level isnt as advanced when it comes to this
<wheresmypaaants> TJ-: Oh god... would this be something I need to replace?
<SonikkuAmerica> basementcomputer: The command I put in [ ] goes in a terminal.
<ActionParsnip> wheresmypaaants: not sure of the exact package name but: sudo apt-get --reinstall install foo ,wil do it
<wheresmypaaants> Replace foo with memtest... right?
<basementcomputer> ActionParsnip: i do see errors
<TJ-> wheresmypaaants: ... the upshot being, you cannot trust it to write correct bits to the disks from memory. My recommendation would be to boot from a Live ISO image, and use its boot menu Memory Test option to run a thorough test, before continuing to allow writing to the disk drive by the installed system.
<ActionParsnip> wheresmypaaants: as i said, you will need the exact package name and i dont know it
<wheresmypaaants> TJ-: Burning a live CD now
<TJ-> wheresmypaaants: The package name is "memtest86+", as per my command-line example earlier for 'dpkg'
<TJ-> wheresmypaaants: Are you burning from the affected PC, or another PC?
<bleb> Question: I'm trying to upgrade from 13.04 to something supported. I followed the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades, but no luck. do-release-upgrade says 'No new release found', and the graphical Software Updater says 'Failed to download repository information.' What are my options?
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade|bleb
<ubottu> bleb: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<wheresmypaaants> TJ-: ActionParsnip Thanks
<wheresmypaaants> both the cd and memtest are reinstalling
<cfhowlett> bleb download the current ISO and do a clean installation
<basementcomputer> SonikkuAmerica: The commands you gave me did not work, it says that wlbrcmsmac : not found
<wheresmypaaants> has 12.04 reached EOL?
<SonikkuAmerica> wheresmypaaants: No.
<cfhowlett> wheresmypaaants no - 5 year support
<wheresmypaaants> i remember something about it getting a bunch of support
<wheresmypaaants> Alrighty
<wheresmypaaants> Im on 14 though, just wondering
<SonikkuAmerica> basementcomputer: Then just [ sudo modprobe b43 ] and reboot.
<wheresmypaaants> so each OS gets 5 years of supportXD
<bleb> cfhowlett: I share this system with a few other users so I'd avoid clean install if possible. Is there no other way?
<SonikkuAmerica> wheresmypaaants: Each $(EVEN_NUMBER).04 release gets 5 years of support.
<wheresmypaaants> SonikkuAmerica: Sweet
<cfhowlett> bleb if eolupgrade isn't working, your options are limited
<wheresmypaaants> ActionParsnip: TJ-: I'll be back when the CD is done burning
<SonikkuAmerica> bleb: If I were you I'd get a 14.04 Live image and upgrade your system that way.
<cfhowlett> SonikkuAmerica not 100% accurate.  xubuntu only gets 3 years
<wheresmypaaants> all done
<wheresmypaaants> TJ-: So, boot from CD and run memtest?
<wheresmypaaants> Alrighty
<TJ-> wheresmypaaants: Yes
<TJ-> wheresmypaaants: My concern is, whilst the RAM is suspect, that writing the DVD from the possibly faulty system may result in the DVD being corrupted itself. Be aware of that if the DVD fails in strange ways.
<ActionParsnip> wheresmypaaants: there is a memtest cd, bit smaller than a full ubuntu cd but having a cd is super useful
<ActionParsnip> wheresmypaaants: you are on Ubuntu 14.04, not Ubuntu 14
<sendex> Hi
<popey> bleb: i would upgrade directly to 14.04
<roadtrip> " Port 22: Connection refused!" I am trying to log myself in using terminal but i am this error message. ssh
<SchrodingersScat> roadtrip: can you ping the machine?
<roadtrip> does 1404 come with firewall or antivirus program?
<TJ-> roadtrip: Does the target system have openssh-server installed? Is it on the same LAN as the client?
<roadtrip>  SchrodingersScat: how would you do that? ping?
<SchrodingersScat> roadtrip: sure, ping addressofmachine
<roadtrip> SchrodingersScat: let me try that. thanks
<ActionParsnip> roadtrip: comes with iptables as firewall. You dont need AV
<ActionParsnip> roadtrip: can you telnet to the socket?
<wheresmypaaants> Okay, I'm back with no luck
<wheresmypaaants> No memtest option from USB grub
<roadtrip> SchrodingersScat: yes. I can ping to my desktop
<wheresmypaaants> TJ-: You there?
<roadtrip> ActionParsnip: Do i need to disable firewall to ssh and log in from terminal?
<ActionParsnip> roadtrip: the default is allow all traffic, so it wont be blocking you unless you have been messing with the config of iptables
<ActionParsnip> roadtrip: can you telnet to the socket ok?
<roadtrip> I don't know how I can telnet to the socket.
<ActionParsnip> roadtrip: telnet ip.of.server.pc 22
<TJ-> wheresmypaaants: That is weird - memtest86 should be on the live ISO boot menu
<wheresmypaaants> TJ-: My point exactly - It should be on the disc... Something is really going on with my tower
<wheresmypaaants> Its nearing 2 years
<ActionParsnip> wheresmypaaants: there is a memtest iso you can use
<wheresmypaaants> ActionParsnip: Where
<ActionParsnip> wheresmypaaants: well, i searched the web, just like you could. I found this
<ActionParsnip> wheresmypaaants: http://www.memtest.org/download/5.01/memtest86+-5.01.iso.gz
<roadtrip> ActionParsnip: thanks.
<ActionParsnip> roadtrip: do you get a connection with telnet?
<trisita> Can I ask for a registration code for Linux mint 17 in this forum here?
<trisita> Forgive me if I am wrong
<ActionParsnip> trisita: mint is offtopic here
<ActionParsnip> !away > CyberJacob|Away
<ubottu> CyberJacob|Away, please see my private message
<cfhowlett> !mint | trisita
<ubottu> trisita: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<trisita> ok
<trisita> thanks ubottu
<roadtrip> ActionParsnip:telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<ActionParsnip> roadtrip: is the ssh server running on the server?
<ActionParsnip> roadtrip: or stop it, then start it again
<ActionParsnip> roadtrip: you could put a watch on the auth.log to see what happens when you try to connect
<daschel> in gnome 3 when I modify the js files for an installed extension, im not seeing any changes applied.  IS there something else I need to do to have the source reloaded?
<roadtrip> ActionParsnip:mine is not a server. just old desktop running on lubantu. I am trying to log in from terminal.
<TJ-> roadtrip: As I asked earlier, "Does the target system have openssh-server installed?"
<ActionParsnip> roadtrip: yes but its running an ssh server....
<ActionParsnip> roadtrip: as TJ- says, is openssh-server installed?
<ActionParsnip> roadtrip: is the ssh server service running?
<roadtrip> ActionParsnip:how can i check to see if ssh server service is running?
<ActionParsnip> Tj-: i think we found the issue
<jmss> hi, do you know which "graphical" mode is used in runlevel 3 after some console messages appear?
<jmss> my screen goes blank (because it is a cedarview graphical card, not supported, but text mode should not trigger this, I hoped)
<ActionParsnip> roadtrip: on the system you want to connect to, run: sudo apt-get --reinstall install openssh-server
<ActionParsnip> Jmss: which release?
<jmss> ubuntu server
<roadtrip> ActionParsnip: ok. let me try that.
<TJ-> ActionParsnip: yes, I suspected that from the first :)
<ActionParsnip> Tj-: aye, my command covers all eventualities too :-)
<ActionParsnip> Jmss: add the boot option: vga=789
<jmss> ok, I will try that, I changed /etc/default/grub to GRUB_TERMINAL=console but while the text got "text", it still went blank, I will try the vga option. In which template of grub?
<ActionParsnip> Jmss: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="splash vga=789"
<ActionParsnip> Jmss: for example
<jmss> ok, will try
<roadtrip> ActionParsnip: got it working. thank you.
<magesing> Hi everyone, sometimes I like the convienance of installing things via the ubuntu software center, and sometimes I'm in a terminal and I just want to sudo apt-get whatever I want. Will I cause any problems with updates flipping back and fourth?
<jmss> it didn't work, but I think the option is in effect, because I see in the logs: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-29-generic root=UUID=deb0a0d9-8e1e-4a1a-a4a1-bc198ac41b32 ro splash vga=789 vt.handoff=7
<jmss> maybe vga=771? will try
<mrpcguy> jmss: i might try vga=791
<foofoobar> Hi. My sound stopped working, there is nothing to here. My card is shown under /proc/asound/cards and the aplay command also works - but there is no sound.
<foofoobar> What else can I do ?
<ActionParsnip> roadtrip: was it even installed in the first place?
<jmss> 771 did not work, will try 791, can't it be text mode like in the first console messages? why is there an intermmediate graphics level between initial grub and runlevel 5? runlevel 3 could be equal to rub's initial text
<ActionParsnip> foofoobar: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<foofoobar> ActionParsnip, I'm using 13.10
<foofoobar> I figured out that "sudo aplay soundfile" works, but "aplay soundfile"
<foofoobar> But my current logged in user is member of the "audio" group.
<ActionParsnip> foofoobar: try: killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.config/pulse* ~/.pulse*
<jmss> 791 does not work, also
<ActionParsnip> foofoobar: Saucy is EOL during next month, you may want to upgrade soon
<bluezone> Seems most different terminal programs in x-terminal-emulator ( https://packages.debian.org/squeeze/x-terminal-emulator ) either use -x or -e to execute a program. Some flavours don't even have the option at all! Is there some sort of cross-program solution to executing a program? E.g. i can just call: x-terminal-emulator -e or -x 'progname'
<foofoobar> ActionParsnip, yes I will, currently have a rate limited internet connection, I will upgrade next week when I'm at work.
<foofoobar> ActionParsnip, I will execute that, give me a second
<mrpcguy> jmss: i think i informed you wrong, i looked at a reference table of linux video mode numbers and 770 might work
<foofoobar> ActionParsnip, do I have to restart now?
<ActionParsnip> bluezone: try: env (i think its that) there may be a variable for the terminal.
<TJ-> jmss: lose the "splash" and replace it with "text"
<ActionParsnip> foofoobar: no, pulse will autostart, try some sounds
<foofoobar> ActionParsnip, still not working. Doing the sudo aplay file thing works, without the sudo not
<ActionParsnip> foofoobar: what is the output of: groups
<foofoobar> ActionParsnip, strange. "groups robin" gives me: robin : robin adm cdrom sudo audio dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare libvirtd
<foofoobar> Just "groups" gives me a different output: robin adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare libvirtd
<foofoobar> (whoami = robin)
<subb1> hi all
<ActionParsnip> foofoobar: seems you arent in the audio group
<subb1> google's not helping me. I have this error coming up in my syslog and kern.log on ubuntu 14.04.. It's piling up the size of my log files to 100s  of MBs. :
<foofoobar> ActionParsnip, but "groups robin" tells me I am
<subb1> [ 1069.091006] [drm:intel_cancel_fbc_work], cancelling pending FBC enable
<foofoobar> I did a groupadd just some minutes ago.
<ActionParsnip> subb1: ok, have you looked online what that means?
<foofoobar> Also why am I removed from this group? I did not do this..
<subb1> ActionParsnip, I did..
<subb1> google's not helping me.  :(
<ActionParsnip> foofoobar: sudo usermod -a -G audio robin
<foofoobar> ActionParsnip, "groups" still telling me I'm not in the audio group
<Psil0Cybin> Hey guys I am using Xubuntu 12.04 and when I try to add a theme from XfceLook or the Default theme all the applications show a dark background with dark text or a gray GUI with white text
<Psil0Cybin> i am confused, how can i fix my themes so i am able tosee buttons properly
<Jonii_> Hey, how come Ubuntu reliably crashes whenever I have less than 90min remaining on battery?
<Psil0Cybin> and enter text
<jmss> 770 does not work, text without splash and vga= does not work also
<ActionParsnip> subb1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1290611
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1256655 in System76 "duplicate for #1290611 [Gazelle Professional, Intel Haswell HDMI, Digital Out, HDMI] Playback problem, built in speakers work but no audio over HDMI" [High,Fix released]
<Jonii_> It really sucks that I can't really get Ubuntu to use battery power below 25%. It's like I had 25% smaller battery than I actually do
<CooLBALL1> Hi
<foofoobar> ActionParsnip, maybe I have to reboot after the usermod?
<bluezone> ActionParsnip, hmm this is nice, it can tell me what the user's preffered terminal is, but what about launching the program without knowing whether to use the -e or -x option :P
<ActionParsnip> foofoobar: you need to log off and on again.
<ActionParsnip> foofoobar: same as in windows
<foofoobar> all right, give me a second
<Jonii_> Does anyone know any cool google search terms for this?
<ActionParsnip> bluezone: you could grep the env to then select the right option.
<Jonii_> I've been trying to come up with search terms like "ubuntu battery", but the results seem mostly unrelated
<ActionParsnip> bluezone: xterm is standard in all GNU distributions.....
<bluezone> ActionParsnip, o really?
<bluezone> so all GNU distros have xterm
<foofoobar> ActionParsnip, all right, "groups" now tell me that I am in the audio group, but aplay still only works with sudo.
<ActionParsnip> Jonii_: well, its too vague for a search
<ActionParsnip> bluezone: yes, its mandatory. Even mac os has it
<Jonii_> ActionParsnip: Yes, I just said that
<TJ-> foofoobar: Is the file to be played only readable by 'root' ?
<bluezone> beautiful
<foofoobar> TJ-, no, -rw-r--r--
<Jonii_> ActionParsnip: that's why I want help with coming up with better search terms. Or even direct help with my issue
<ActionParsnip> Jonii_: try searching for: ubuntu set warning battery levels
<terminator1> test.....
<ActionParsnip> !test | terminator1
<ubottu> terminator1: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<TJ-> foofoobar: How about the aplay executable "stat $(which aplay)" ?
<Sander^home> How come the burning process for ubuntu 14.04 on a dvdr+ dosnt stop. I've followed this guide. And the dvd is just empty after burning it:  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/burn-a-dvd-on-ubuntu
<jmss> mrpcguy: 770 does not work, how to you call the graphics mode between the initial text messages and the graphical one (runlevel 5)?
<foofoobar> TJ-, its 0755
<foofoobar> Not only the aplay command is not working, I have no sound here.
<foofoobar> (No sounds for adjusting volume etc.)
<Jonii_> ActionParsnip: that seems to only help with setting warning for battery, not actually enable me to use the remaining 25%-60% of the battery
<foofoobar> the only sound I get is when I use sudo aplay..
<mrdeb_> hi, when will ubuntu allow font changing in control panel like a normal distro, instead of having ot install gnome tweak tool hack
<jmss> TJ-: text without splash and vga= does not work also, should I use vga= simultaneously?  should it make all boot process in text mode?
<subb1> ActionParsnip, thanks budd
<TJ-> foofoobar: That suggests the sound device node may not have "audio" group as its owner - what sound device is it?
<biledemon> hey guys, I will build my own gaming computer which will be running Mint soon. Anything I should keep in mind regarding which components I buy other than choosing a Nvidia graphics card?
<subb1> I had ignored it since I didn't have any problem with audio.
<biledemon> woops I mean Ubuntu
<foofoobar> TJ-, 0 [PCH            ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH\n HDA Intel PCH at 0xd0510000 irq 44
<TJ-> jmss: I *suspect* that you're suffering an issue with the CedarView driver and kernel mode setting. It was the cedarview device on that system, wasn't it?
<jmss> TJ-: yes, I've had problems with cedarview in the past, so I decided to used this board just for a server
<foofoobar> TJ-, its the onboard soundcard of my dell xps 13
<jmss> TJ-: can I disable kernel mode setting and keep with the text console mode?
<TJ-> foofoobar: Can you pastebin the output from "ls -al /dev/snd/"
<jmss> will try nomodeset
<maxiepax> encfs doesn't work that well over NFS (permissions basically), does anyone know a good simple encryption method that works over nfs? optimally one that contains everything in a single file.
<terminator1>  which version of ubuntu will suppot my system config. Details:System Name	SWARUP-29A1F1F2	
<terminator1> System Manufacturer	Compaq Presario 061	
<terminator1> System Model	PY077AA-ACJ SR1530IL FD440	
<terminator1> System Type	X86-based PC	
<terminator1> Processor	x86 Family 15 Model 4 Stepping 1 GenuineIntel ~3065 Mhz	
<terminator1> BIOS Version/Date	American Megatrends Inc. 3.21, 4/29/2005
<unopaste> terminator1 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<foofoobar> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7685801/
<maxiepax> im guessing everything using FUSE will work really bad.
<maxiepax> terminator1: 14.04 32-bit
<amit_> how can i change themes in 14.04?
<TJ-> foofoobar: That looks correct; if your user is part of the "audio" group and has done a complete log-out/log-in so the group membership is known, then it should be working
<jmss> nomodeset is in effect but did not solve the blanking :\ can it be the monitor also? I've had some problems with it also but I was able to install in text mode? can I use the same text mode? I wil try if I can disable loading the cedarview driver
<bnutzer> any help with the 14.04 server installer partitioner? i'd like to have the usual efi setup, but with smaller root and larger swap. the guided installer didn't let me choose the sizes
<ravindu> Any one know any good graphics cards for ubuntu 14.04 desktop?
<ActionParsnip> Amit: unity tweak can do that
<foofoobar_> TJ-, sorry, I got a disconnect
<bnutzer> ravindu: intel has the best ones, unless you need high performance
<foofoobar_> Where is this channel logged to ?
<ravindu> bnutzer: Yep
<ravindu> bnutzer: I need high performance
<ravindu> bnutzer: I was thinking of an AMD Radeon HD 5450
<ravindu> bnutzer: Will that work without any errors? Cuz im a noob
<bnutzer> ravindu: then nvidia, but make sure the computer doesn't have optimus then
<ravindu> bnutzer: What is optimuz?
<bnutzer> ravindu: hybrid graphics, with intel and nvidia
<foofoobar_> TJ-, I dont know if you got my last message, here is my paste:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7685801/
<ravindu> bnutzer: so how do I make sure that the computer doesnt have hybrid graphics?
<ActionParsnip> !log | foofoobar_
<ubottu> foofoobar_: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<foofoobar_> ActionParsnip, thanks I found it. But they are not live.
<bnutzer> ravindu: you need to read the specs carefully. they will list two graphics adapters then. most laptops have optimus, sadly
<ActionParsnip> Ah
<ravindu> bnutzer: specs of what?
<bnutzer> ravindu: of the computer, of course
<jmss> phew, this workaround worked: blacklist gma500_gfx, do you remember a more correct way?
<ravindu> bnutzer: I've got a Gigabyte G41mt s2p mobo, 4 gigs of ram, Intel Dual Core e5700 processor and right now, intel G41 graphics
<tillian> hello
<ActionParsnip> ravindu: id have put in 8Gb, its the maximum for the board. Ram is cheap :-)
<ravindu> ActionParsnip: Yeah But I wanna know if Radeon Hd 5450 will work without any problem for me
<foofoobar_> TJ-, I had a bad crash yesterday when I tried to wake up from standby. Maybe this corrupted something related to the audio?
<ActionParsnip> ravindu: should be ok, yes. The proproetary driver supports the gpu
<bnutzer> how big should the efi partition be? i think another distro had 160 MB, but...
<ravindu> ActionParsnip: So I just take plug it in the pciex16 slot connect the monitor to it, enable external PEG in bios and will it work?
<TJ-> foofoobar: That looks correct; if your user is part of the "audio" group and has done a complete log-out/log-in so the group membership is known, then it should be working.
<ActionParsnip> ravindu: as far as i know, yes
<ravindu> ActionParsnip: Thanks so much..
<bnutzer> ravindu: if it's not a laptop, you should be just fine. it's just known that nvidia has slightly higher performance than amd
<TJ-> foofoobar_: A crash could certainly cause some issues. What points to ownership/permissions is that you can use it with 'sudo'
<ravindu> ActionParsnip: This is the first time I'm doing this, so wish me luck
<ravindu> bnutzer: What NVidia GPUs do you recommend for Ubuntu 14.04?
<foofoobar_> TJ-, so how can I "reset" those audio related permissions?
<TJ-> bnutzer: 128MB is more than enough unless you intend to install multiple direct-boot Linux kernels in the EFI SP
<bnutzer> TJ-: thanks
<TJ-> foofoobar_: Well so far they all look OK, that is the strange part
<zacktu> How can I change the time before suspend to be more than the default 2 hours?
<foofoobar_> TJ-, okay.. Is there anything else I can do ?
<jmss> ok, thanks for the hints, bye
<bnutzer> ravindu: i recommend trying it out with your current hw and buying something else if you're not happy :)
<TJ-> foobrew: Yes. run strace and find out what is going on! "strace -o /tmp/aplay.strace.log -e trace=file aplay $YOURFILE" and then pastebin the "/tmp/aplay.strace.log" for us
<ravindu> bnutzer: ok
<Sander^home> When I burn an iso image to a dvdr+, the progress bar when  writing checksums is only zero, even tho i've waited alot.
<foofoobar_> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7685879/ and this is the paste with "sudo" (working): http://paste.ubuntu.com/7685888/
<bnutzer> ok. thanks for the support
<wilee-nilee> Sander^home, If this is brasero I turn off the file checksum in edit myself.
<wilee-nilee> the write takes as long as the burn
<TJ-> foofoobar_: When it fails is any message printed?
<foofoobar_> TJ-, no.
<Sander^home> wilee-nilee, there is no option to not write checksums.
<Sander^home> wilee-nilee, and yes. its brasero :)
<wilee-nilee> Sander^home, Not sure really with brasero I only used it a couple of days ago not having messed with it for years.
<TJ-> foofoobar_: bear with me; I'm comparing the strace with one captured locally
<Sander^home> wilee-nilee, do you know another burning program I can use?
<foofoobar_> TJ-, okay, thank you.
<wilee-nilee> Sander^home, there is a kubuntu burner k3b that works nicely but will add a lot of packages to ubuntu to be used.
<wilee-nilee> more packages anyway
<TJ-> foofoobar_: OK, the only thing I can figure it, since the captures are mostly the same, is that your user's local pulseaudio configuration has selected a default output device (sink) that is not connected to something audible. Is the user able to produce any sound from any sound-emitting applications, such as audio in videos ?
<foofoobar_> TJ-, no, the user is not able to play any sound.
<foofoobar_> Even when I'm adjusting the volume the "clicks" I get when going up/down are not played. Also the drums when logging in are not played.
<Locke2002> If when I boot into the desktop, it gives me an error that only says report or cancel, what log can I check to see what it was about?
<TJ-> foofoobar_: Just as an exercise, have you tried playing sound using the Guest account, and/or by creating a new user and using that account? It looks like a user-specific configuration issue right now
<foofoobar_> TJ-, no, I did not. I will do this and come back. But when the gnome login window appears, there is also no sound.
<Meerkat> how do I get that sweet looking penguin image when I boot?
<foofoobar_> In this state no user is logged in, right?
<panther_> hello
<TJ-> foofoobar_: before you do, can you pastebin this output? "pacmd list | pastebinit"
<panther_> is anyone there
<panther_> I've got a question about my computer running linux mint
<foofoobar_> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7685972/
<foofoobar_> I'm doing the guest sound test now, be right back.
<panther_> I tried the #linuxmint channel. No help
<panther_> I thought I could ask you guys
<bazhang_> !mintsupport | panther_
<ubottu> panther_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<panther_> ugh.
<foofoobar> TJ-, I can here the drums on the login screen! (This was not working before)
<foofoobar> However, also no sound under the guest account.
<TJ-> foofoobar: Aha! OK, and in that pacmd list output it says the default output device (sink) is HDMI - is that correct?
<foofoobar> TJ-, no, thats not correct. I have a display attached over dvi->hdmi
<foofoobar> TJ-, oh god, I got it..
<TJ-> foofoobar: Then that is probably the issue - sound is being directed to the HDMI by default "Default sink name: alsa_output.pci-0000_00_1b.0.hdmi-stereo"
<foofoobar> In the gnome-control-center app under "audio" I can select an outptu device.
<foofoobar> There is a second entry - HDMI which is selected.
<foofoobar> Why is my display recoginzed as an output device?
<foofoobar> TJ-, thanks a lot for your help, my fault I have not looked there!
<TJ-> foofoobar: Because the graphics card has an HDMI audio output
<gadevoi> hello
<gadevoi> i have an issue that i can't seem to fix
<TJ-> foofoobar: This is a common issue, but your focus on the "aplay" and sudo mislead me into thinking you were trying to solve a permissions issue
<foofoobar> TJ-, yeah I also thought its a permission issue.. So when using sudo the preferences from gnome-control-center are ignored?
<TJ-> foofoobar: aplay is ALSA 'play' - I assume when run with 'sudo' it directly accesses the hardware devices but when run as an (unprivileged) user it uses the pulseaudio sound server
<linuxuz3r> is systemd and upstart the same
<foofoobar> TJ-, okay. Thanks again for your help!
<TJ-> ALSA == Advanced Linux Sound Architecture
<bazhang_> linuxuz3r, no they are not the same
<linuxuz3r> systemd is used in 14.04 right
<linuxuz3r> or is it upstart
<jimbohertz> upstaaaaaaaart
<gdeeble> Hi, I've kind of reached a stumbling block. I had a perfectly working system, with a Raid1 for my OS and a single drive for storage, and now I went to a Raid1 and Raid5  set up. When I boot, I get  the "Drive disk not ready..." it's for the boot partition, though I can boot in. It also seems that when creating the array, I set it for md130(oddly it set my Boot as 127, swap 126 and root 125 when I created the raid 1). Anyone have sugg
<jimbohertz> i dont even know
<TJ-> linuxuz3r: the logind and udevd parts are used, but not the init system. That is due later as/when Debian adopts it and Ubuntu syncs from that
<TJ-> gdeeble: The "/boot/" lives on the RAID1 OS mirror?
<gdeeble> TJ-: Yes.
<TJ-> gdeeble: Is the error from GRUB boot-loader, or during the linux start-up
<linuxuz3r> TJ-, reading it now
<gdeeble> I followed the tutorial and have had no issues up till now and it still boots without issue, just have to sit till it gets to "the disk drive for /boot is not ready yet or present" and hit s to bypass
<TJ-> gdeeble: That suggests that mountall is taking its time dealing with the assembly of the 2 arrays, causing a temporary stall
<Psil0Cybin> Hey guys I need help! I have Xubuntu 12.04, installed and when using android SDK and other tools, like firefox all text is white on a gray background (for tabs for example) I Cannot really see anything, all warning text is white on a white background! i have to constantly highlight all text to read it, is there a way to fix it... i am reading it is a GTK issue?
<dfcnvt> I'm currently doing upgrade on my system and this is what I got during installation. http://imgur.com/znOQZrp
<dfcnvt> I'm uncertain what this mean about "PermitRootLogin without-password".
<gdeeble> TJ-: Anyway to stop the stall because it never stalled prior to me adding the raid5 in and updating Fstab to change mount point
<dfcnvt> It sound obvious that it will login as root without password.
<ActionParsnip> dfcnvt: did you enable root to ssh to the server by editting /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<ActionParsnip> dfcnvt: this is not default behaviour and blocking ssh connections as root is a great way to protect your system.
<dfcnvt> ActionParsnip: I'm not sure if I had.
<dfcnvt> ActionParsnip: So, I guess it will becomes secure if I check-marked it?
<TJ-> gdeeble: I'd want to check that mdadm isn't taking its time assembling the RAID-5... it sounds as if that might be the issue
<ActionParsnip> dfcnvt: then it wont be but i suggest you make the OS more secure by leaving the box unchecked.
<wilee-nilee> Psil0Cybin, Have you changed the theme?
<linuxuz3r> which is the default in ubuntu upstart or systemd
<dfcnvt> ActionParsnip: Thank you. This is what i was concerned about. Leaving it unchecked. Thanks.
<Psil0Cybin> wilee-nilee, all the ones i like, do the same thing (dark themes) all light color themes are fine
<ActionParsnip> linuxuz3r: in which release?
<TJ-> gdeeble: also, you may be able to speed things up by ensuring there's a correctly configured mdadm.conf for the arrays, so the system doesn't have to to scan all devices
<gdeeble> TJ-: I built it last night and it was fully operational before I pushed it, as I did an rysnc from single disk over to the raid5 so I could remove the single disk from the system. That's what's odd. Now the Raid 5 is stating that it's got to "resync"
<wilee-nilee> Psil0Cybin, These are onboard themes it sounds like?
<linuxuz3r> ActionParsnip, 14.04
<wilee-nilee> no downloads
<Psil0Cybin> correct wilnee-nilee
<gdeeble> TJ-: Can you point me in the direction of what I should be searching for? I understand a lot of the raid stuff from a windows standpoint, however, linux... not my best at haha.
<TJ-> gdeeble: which means the array is still in an inconsistent state, so the disks will be sorting themselves out
<gdeeble> TJ-: Thus meaning leave it sit till it boots on it's own?
<ActionParsnip> linuxuz3r: seems to be upstart http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1316
<TJ-> gdeeble: give the system time to become consistent then it should be fine, assuming it is shut-down cleanly
<TJ-> gdeeble: what does "cat /proc/mdstat" report?
<jimbohertz> told yyuuhh
<linuxuz3r> ok
<gdeeble> TJ-: It's missing the boot raid container from it and the new raid 5 is resync=PENDING
<gdeeble> I have been restarting quit frequently to try to figure this out so may be that has something to do with it
<TJ-> gdeeble: does it also say "auto-read-only"
<gdeeble> Yes
<gdeeble> TJ-: I removed it from FStab for the current time being
<TJ-> gdeeble: "sudo mdadm --readwrite /dev/mdX" (replace X)
<TJ-> gdeeble: now do "cat /proc/mdstat"
<XposWinU> best alternative to "File Roller" archive manager?
<gdeeble> TJ-: Working on it, the odd thing is though mdstat only shows 3 containers not 4
<TJ-> gdeeble: by containers, you mean separate MD devices?
<gdeeble> correct
<TJ-> gdeeble: the missing one being the RAID-1 with "/boot/" on?
<CrRaul> Hy...I'm new in linux and I'd like to know if can install office?
<gdeeble> TJ-: It shows root(125),swap(126), raid5(127 rather than 130). I really wish I could rename them to 0,1,2,3
<bazhang_> !wine | CrRaul
<ubottu> CrRaul: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<bazhang_> check the appdb for how well it works CrRaul
<TJ-> gdeeble: That is where mdadm.conf comes in; you can define the arrays and their members there
<CrRaul> ok..thx
<TJ-> gdeeble: "man mdadm.conf" for info
<bazhang_> !appdb | CrRaul
<ubottu> CrRaul: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bazhang_> CrRaul, or just use libreoffice
<gdeeble> TJ-: Now the array is resyncing
<brasileiro> hi, i'm having a little problem with my wired usb mouse... it freezes from time to time... i've already changed the laptop-mode configs to blacklist his ID from autosuspend, but the problem continues... any ideas?
<TJ-> gdeeble: Good... let it complete that, and whilst it does research the mdadm.conf config you need
<CrRaul> I use libreoffice but i need of Microsoft office because is complex...
<ActionParsnip> brasileiro: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<gdeeble> TJ-: so once that rebuilds properly, then it should stop griping about the "/boot" not ready or present?
<ActionParsnip> CrRaul: lots of guides for Wine. Check the wine appdb for details
<brasileiro> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<bazhang_> CrRaul, then check the appdb and join #winehq for help
<TJ-> gdeeble: alternatively to mdadm.conf, you can change the 'preferred minor' number of an array. Use "mdadm --detail /dev/mdX" to discover the current preference
<ActionParsnip> brasileiro: if you use a non compoziting session like xfce is it ok (you can install xfce4 package, log off then log in to the new xfce session)
<TJ-> gdeeble: possibly. It's not clear as yet whether the delay on assembling the RAID-5 was preventing the RAID-1 from being ready in time for mountall
<TJ-> gdeeble: see this article for how to change the preferred minor number: http://superuser.com/questions/346719/how-to-change-the-name-of-an-md-device-mdadm
<brasileiro> ActionParsnip, i'm using gnome, should I install xfce?
<TJ-> gdeeble: I have to leave now, good luck
<gdeeble> TJ-: Thanks so much for all the help. I'll cross my fingers it's just me being impatient
<gdeeble> haha
<CooLBALL1> I am using unity making me a kewl person
<ActionParsnip> brasileiro: what window manager are you using?
<brasileiro> ActionParsnip, Gnome, but already installing xfce4
<ActionParsnip> brasileiro: gnome is the desktop environment, what window manager are you using?
<CrRaul> one more question: In linux there is the danger of infected by virus?
<ActionParsnip> brasileiro: what is the output of: ps -ef | egrep -i 'compiz|mutter|xfwin|kwin|box' | grep -v grep
<ActionParsnip> !av | CrRaul
<ubottu> CrRaul: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<brasileiro> ActionParsnip, compiz
<ActionParsnip> brasileiro: then that is your window manager. Try a session that doesnt use compoziting
<ActionParsnip> brasileiro: if xfce is ok then we know that compiz is to blame (becuse imho its junk)
<brasileiro> ActionParsnip, ok, gonna try that right now =)
<Psil0Cybin> is there an easy way to edit a gtk theme so that i can change the background color of text box's
<Psil0Cybin> if i like the theme but for some reason the theme text is gray and the background color is the same
<brasileiro> ActionParsnip, yeah, that was it...
<brasileiro> ActionParsnip, incredible! thank you very much!!
<ActionParsnip> brasileiro: no worries
<OerHeks> Psil0Cybin, there still is no theme editor, but maybe this page is any help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Theming
<Psil0Cybin> how about xfce same thing?
<OerHeks> dunno
<maxiepax> anyone able to recommend a folder encryption that isn't based on FUSE? Something that works nicely with NFS, preferably something that spits out a single file?
<Jonii_> Hello. All my Ubuntu installations seem to be very prone to crashing if battery goes below 2h remaining
<Jonii_> Basically to the extent that almost 50% of my battery life is completely useless, since I never get to use anything below 50% as the computer simply crashes if I go below that point
<Jonii_> Any ideas why this happens and how to prevent it? It seems to coincide with random spikes of doing cpu intensive stuff, like opening programs. Having screen brightness setting anywhere above 0% is a guaranteed way to make it happen as well
<eXile> I have something really strange happening, after boot, about 5 minutes or so later, theres a crazy loop of "lshw | grep version | head -1", so many times I actully run out of memory, load skyrocket. I cant seem to find where its running from any ideas? I just disabled cron and its not a cronjob, its still happening
<vmnovak> Good Afternoon All,  I was wondering if anyone here was framilar with setting up VPN servers in Ubuntu.  I've tried a couple of solutions (OpenVPN, L2TPServer) and have had no luck making it work.  I really think I'm failing to understand something.
<vmnovak> Would some kind soul be willing to help me out?
<ActionParsnip> vmnovak: http://askubuntu.com/questions/119534/easiest-way-to-setup-ubuntu-as-a-vpn-server
<Psil0Cybin> OerHeks, like all i want to do is change the text color
<Psil0Cybin> on the panel?
<Psil0Cybin> would i need to do a lot of digging and editing for that
<[[thufir]]> very weird.  I can't ping google, but IRC works fine...
<terminator2>  opera ssl error how to fix it
<brasileiro__> ActionParsnip, just another question... to change completely to xfce4 all i need to do is remove ubuntu-desktop and install xubuntu-desktop using apt-get?
<[[thufir]]> how can it be that most websites give "Server not found" in firefox, I can't ping google, but can chat on IRC?  I'm on a home network.  I connect to a router, which has a wireless adapter, which connects to the landlords wifi.  (weird, I know, but works.)     how do I know whether is a problem with the ISP, my network, my landlords network, or my computer?
<[[thufir]]> to top it all off, I can go on askubuntu.com and stackoverflow.com, but not google or, really, anything else.  "server not found"   makes no sense at all...
<OerHeks> [[thufir]], dns issue, you connect to freenode by IP
<OerHeks> oh, that makes no sense indeed
<vmnovak> ActionParsnip,  My understanding is that PPTP is insecure?
<Jonii_> [[thufir]]: try this connecting to this ip using firefox: 80.239.229.214
<[[thufir]]> Jonii_: yup, that works.  google comes up fine.  this is dns issue?
<DJJeff> I did apt-get purge pulseaudio now youtube videos in firefox are playing just fine
<DJJeff> is it just me or pulseaudio is garbage
<Jonii_> [[thufir]]: well, i'm far from an expert, but I certainly seems that way
<Jonii_> it*
<[[thufir]]> I thought I was in the twilight zone.  there's some sort of free dns I can use, instead of my ISP, right?  I'll try that.
<vmnovak> [[thufir]],Google DNS 8.8.8.8
<bart> Hi
<Guest43157> is it possible to switch into single user mode without rebooting the computer in Ubuntu?
<[[thufir]]> I can't google it, no results when I google dns 8.8.8.8    so, I can just put 8.8.8.8 into my "wired connection 1" as an alternate DNS server?
<OerHeks> [[thufir]], i would use the adress of your landlords wifi ip
<[[thufir]]> as in 192.168.1.1 (IIRC) for DNS?  keep in mind, that there are three routers involved: landlord -> GWU627 -> home router    they are all routers.  the GWU627 is an IOgear wifi adapter which does NAT and provides an IP address, I think 192.168.0.1, to my home router.   if that makes any sense.  Maybe I'll just powercycle everything first.
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys anyway to get a dark colored gtk theme without dark text when you type in text fields? anyway to edit these kind of themes
<bnutzer> hello. two questions: what is the default terminal emulator and is it possible to get rid of these shopping searches etc on unity? (14.04)
<asdofindia> bnutzer, gnome-terminal and yes.
<wrongplace> hi i get this every time I boot the system: 0271 check date settings 0251 system cmos checksum bad <<< i have already written new and correct date settings thrice in the last week. Sometimes the system boots without problems and other times, 3 so far, I eitehr press f1 and continue or press f2 and write, again, the date settings. Why does the system keep forgetting the correct date and time settings?
<cylonmath> I use gnome-session-fallback package which provides old gnome interface, and I am in love with it.
<hackal> Hello, I have apache2 on 14.04. I am getting this error "The uploaded file exceeds the upload_max_filesize directive in php.ini." which php.ini file should I edit to change this setting and what other settings should I change?
<OerHeks> bnutzer, no, shopping stuff is hard coded, i use synaptic to avoid that crap
<bnutzer> asdofindia: ahh, looks like gnome-terminal is installes, but the search thingy didn't find it at first
<bnutzer> asdofindia: any information about removing it? i like unity, but don't need the search thingy
<OerHeks> asdofindia, how would you turn those shopping off?
<fffff> I have  Lubuntu and my kodak camera will not mount.. I searched and search no results..
<fffff> i installed gthumb fprot etec tec nothing
<fffff> fspot
<enrique_> hi, any knows if its possible sync lumia phones with ubuntu?
<fffff> ????
<Bashing-om> wrongplace: Dual booting Windows ? A difference in how the harware clock is read ?
<wrongplace> no, only ubuntu
<asdofindia> bnutzer, OerHeks: settings -> security and privacy -> search -> online sources
<bnutzer> fffff: perhaps the camera doesn't expose the file system directly, but uses something like mtp for access
<bnutzer> asdofindia: thank you very much :)
<fffff> well i just installed lubuntu this is sucky i need to get photos off
<asdofindia> fffff, on your camera there must be something called a mass storage mode.
<fffff> there is a mode i selected it
<OerHeks> asdofindia, no, that is for the amazon stuff
<Beldar> fffff, in the terminal run lsusb and see if the camera shows.
<fffff> no
<loki27_> Anyone used MAAS ?
<fffff> wait just did it again and its there
<Bashing-om> wrongplace: /etc/default/rcS ; What is set in the line Set UTC=yes : ??
<bnutzer> how would one change the default "runlevel" or what ever it is called?
<Beldar> fffff, Ah well the computer does not see it. Does kodak promise linux access?
<OerHeks> fffff, gphotofs should work, 1st answer > http://askubuntu.com/questions/465090/14-04-doesnt-mount-digital-camera
<fffff> Bus 002 Device 014: ID 040a:060c Kodak Co.
<loki27_> I have setup MAAS, now have 4 nodes in "Ready state" then what ?
<fffff> gthumbs? and fspot does not see it
<OerHeks> gthumbs ? did i type that?
<wrongplace> Bashing-om, UTC=yes <<<< thats what the file says
<Bashing-om> wrongplace: That entry is correct for linux .. I am out of ideas what else might change the hardware clock.
<wrongplace> Bashing-om, my systems turns a bit unstable every time it runs on battery power only
<wrongplace> like, the clock shows a false time, but the date is ok
<fffff> i install gphotofs
<Prasad> how to install ubuntu sdk on debian wheezy?help?
<OerHeks> Prasad, not, as you will run into issues.
<Bashing-om> wrongplace: Lap top machine ? is laptop-mode-tools installed ?
<ActionParsnip> fffff: does the camera have a disk mode?
<wrongplace> Bashing-om, is that the package name?
<Bashing-om> wrongplace: Yepper, laptop-mode-tools .
<ttynewbie> ubuntu bootable usb..using dd?
<fffff> yea lsusb shows the camera
<wrongplace> Bashing-om, should I install it?
<Prasad> OerHeks: so what i need to do to get started to build ubuntu apps ,shift to ubuntu os(is the only solution)?
<fffff> but does not pop up nor can gthum or shotwell show it
<OerHeks> Prasad, yes, as ubuntu is tweaked ( root account disabled)
<theadmin> OerHeks: ...that's far from the only difference between Ubuntu and Debian
<ActionParsnip> fffff: thats not what i asked.....
<OerHeks> theadmin, just one example why it will run into issues
<fffff> there is a mode.. application mode or kodak mode
<ActionParsnip> OerHeks: its worked up to now...
<Bashing-om> wrongplace: That is but one option for managing power in a lap top.. as it is native it is the one I suggest. Takes some configuring from what I have gathered.
<ttynewbie> How do i put ubuntu on a bootable usb? dd doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> fffff: have you tried both?
<fffff> yes
<ActionParsnip> ttynewbie: use unetbootin. Be sure to MD5 test the ISO if you downloaded it yourself.
<theadmin> ttynewbie: dd does work with latest releases
<theadmin> ttynewbie: Works with 12.04 and later, not sure about earlier
<theadmin> ttynewbie: Are you sure you're doing it right? You have to write to a drive, not a partition, like this: sudo dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdz
<theadmin> ttynewbie: (note: sdz, not sdz1)
<ActionParsnip> fffff: does dmesg show any output if you unplug and replug in the device. You may need to use an SD card reader. Kodak hate Linux
<fffff> fml
<fffff> i have no reader
<tony> are there any alternitives to Wine?
<fffff> 2396.011253] usb 2-6: Product: KODAK EASYSHARE C195 Digital Camera
<ttynewbie> How do i check my usb device..just to be sure!
<ActionParsnip> tony: cedega or crossover office
<tony> k
<fffff> i really dont want to have to install windows for a camera
<theadmin> tony: No, not really. Those mentioned are based on wine anyway
<tony> k
<ActionParsnip> Tony: both have an appdb, just like wine
<tony> k
<ActionParsnip> fffff: you may be able to add a udev rule to tell the OS to read it as a storage device
<fffff> how ?
<theadmin> ttynewbie: Run a md5sum check, md5sum /dev/sdz
<theadmin> ttynewbie: Of course, replace "sdz" with the actual device
<theadmin> *might* need sudo there, not sure
<ActionParsnip> fffff: im no good with udev rules. There are tonnes of guides online, maybe someone else can advise. If there is not a bug reported, please report the issue
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: user should have read access, not 100% sure as you say
<fffff> fuck me
<ttynewbie> theadmin: how do i find out my usb device label? I mean if its sdb or sdx
<theadmin> ttynewbie: sudo blkid should help
<ttynewbie> Do i need to umount it first?
<zsmh> test... can you all see me?
<theadmin> ttynewbie: Before dding, yes.
<theadmin> zsmh: Yes.
<fffff> ok guess i will remove this linux lubuntu shit to use a camera lol fail
<zsmh> thank you
<ttynewbie> Ok thx
<mrpcguy> how do i stop unity from starting on boot?
<theadmin> mrpcguy: What? It doesn't start at boot, it starts on login. Do you mean disabling automatic sign-in?
<mrpcguy> theadmin: only on login? what about disabling the gui login screen so it starts up to a command prompt.
<ActionParsnip> mrpcguy: install a new session like xfce4 or lxde
<theadmin> mrpcguy: Ah, that
<ActionParsnip> mrpcguy: its a plugin for compiz so is easily disabled there but you will need to manually launch another shell / panel
<theadmin> mrpcguy: sudo service lightdm stop && sudo mv /etc/init/lightdm.conf /etc/init/lightdm.conf.disabled
<Guest37628> howdy, how can I restart my ctrl+alt+F7 screen ? it's frozen after trying to remove some compiz options
<Guest37628> ?
<theadmin> mrpcguy: That will disable the GUI login
<ActionParsnip> mrpcguy: or add the boot option: text
<terminator1>  opera ssl error solutions?
<ActionParsnip> mrpcguy: it will boot to cli only
<mrpcguy> thank you
<ActionParsnip> terminator1: when do you get the errors?
<ActionParsnip> terminator1: we need details, we cannot see your system.
<terminator1>  when viisiting twitter.com
<oddant> howdy, how can I restart my ctrl+alt+F7 screen ? it's frozen after trying to remove some compiz options
<ActionParsnip> terminator1: does it only affect twitter's page?
<terminator1>  any site with secured connecttion.
<linuxuz3r> oddant, try sudo telinit 2
<ActionParsnip> terminator1: and what do you see onscreen when you go to the page?
<terminator1>  ssl error return to safety.
<ActionParsnip> terminator1: why was this sort of detail not on your initial question?
<oddant> linuxuz3r: unfortunately nothing happens
<terminator1>  invalid server certificate.
<sl33k_> How do I delete ~/.m2/repository ?
<oddant> ignore /JOIN
<theadmin> sl33k_: rm -r ~/.m2/repository
<terminator1>  ssl error invalid server certificate.
<terminator1>  sugessions please ?
<bekks> terminator1: Can you pastebin the entire, full, error message please?
<sydney> I have a realtek RTL-8185,and after a while of being connected to the internet,it will dissconect,and keep disconecting and reconecting. Is there a simple fix?
<bnutzer> 14.04 looks like good release. great work, guys.
<bnutzer> a
<yman> hello
<ianorlin> sydney: are these usb or pcie wirless cards?
<oddant> send me a message, if you are a ubuntulogist
<sydney> ianorlin: The realtek is a pci,and the netgear is usb
<terminator1>  You attempted to reach twitter.com, but the server presented an invalid certificate. You cannot proceed because the website operator has requested heightened security for this domain
<terminator1> ^ error log.
<yman> how can i install 14.04 ltr from a flash drive
<theadmin> yman: What OS do you currently have?
<yman> 11.04
<hanna> yman: use startup disk creator
<theadmin> yman: Yeah, that. It comes with Ubuntu
<yman> ok i will try it
<ianorlin> sydney for the realtek 8185 only works with ndiswrapper from what I have read so https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<yman> there is no option for installing on to a fleash drive only for  a disk
<terminator1> bekks: this is the error log -- You attempted to reach twitter.com, but the server presented an invalid certificate. You cannot proceed because the website operator has requested heightened security for this domain .
<bnutzer> yman: just write the installation dvd/cd image onto a stick
<waytoheaven> hey guys is this the place to ask for solutions to silly problems ?
<bnutzer> sure
<theadmin> waytoheaven: Yes
<waytoheaven> umm okay sooo i am on a laptop (with res 1920x1080) but i can set it to 1024x768 max...
<ianorlin> waytoheaven: did you boot in rescuemode?
<waytoheaven> nope
<ianorlin> also what graphics drivers are you using?
<theadmin> waytoheaven: Missing or broken video driver, check System Settings -> Software and Updates -> Additional Drivers
<hanna> waytoheaven: have you checked the display settings in the settings manager?
<foofoobar> Is there a way to permanently deactivate audio output via HDMI?
<foofoobar> It gets activated every time I plug in my external monitor
<waytoheaven> theadmin : you are my god <33 absolutely correct i was using x.org driver instead of nvidia one
<waytoheaven> thanks a lot !
<ianorlin> foofoobar mute hdmi output?
<foofoobar> ianorlin, then I just get no sound.
<foofoobar> I want to stay always on the internal analog audio device.
<bnutzer> is there a way to blacklist packages? i don't want accidentally install some things
<ianorlin> not the computer sound but for the hdmi output
<theadmin> foofoobar: pavucontrol should help you
<terminator1> i have having issues with opera browser when i try to open twitter it says follwing error message : You attempted to reach twitter.com, but the server presented an invalid certificate. You cannot proceed because the website operator has requested heightened security for this domain .
<theadmin> terminator1: Check your system time.
<theadmin> terminator1: Also, check for updates, and make sure you are running a supported Ubuntu version
<foofoobar> theadmin, there is only a checkbox to mute it.
<terminator1> it is correct.
<foofoobar> I want to disable it (cause my monitor does not have a speaker=
<freezer> hello my friends
<theadmin> foofoobar: In output devices, there's a green checkmark thing near every device, check it for your internal device
<freezer> would you care for some tea?
<terminator1> system time is correct.
<theadmin> terminator1: "Also, check for updates, and make sure you are running a supported Ubuntu version"
<alexi5> hello
<alexi5> is it possible to watch netflix on ubuntu
<foofoobar> theadmin, I did. So now it will always take the interal one?
<terminator1> i am running ubuntu 10.1.
<OerHeks> terminator1, maybe that is why you did not get hte SSL update, 10.10 is EOL and 10.04 desktop too
<theadmin> foofoobar: It should, yup
<foofoobar> theadmin, thanks
<hanna> alexi5: yes it is. check out this link: http://itsfoss.com/netflix-ubuntu-1404-desktop-app/
<Jonii_> Hello. All my Ubuntu installations seem to be very prone to crashing if battery goes below 2h remaining
<alexi5> thanks hanna
<alexi5> This is my firts install of ubuntu on a SSD and this install runs smooth compare to when I  ran it on HDD
<hanna> alexi5: yes, it's definitely a delight to switch from hdd to ssd
<Jonii_> It takes like 45min to install programs required to use Netflix on Ubuntu.
<Jonii_> I'm still struggling to use these various proxy things to change my location for netflix as well. They for whatever reason don't seem to work on Netflix Desktop as well as they did on Windows
<linuxuz3r> i miss redhat
<AcidRain2012> tu
<AcidRain2012> lol
<AcidRain2012> hey guys. im following this guide: https://leonard.io/blog/2011/12/installing-ruby-1-9-2-on-ubuntu-11-10-oneric-ocelot-without-using-rvm/
<alexi5> jonii_: you can get one of those dns proxies
<AcidRain2012> when it says --slave ...... how do i execute that command? im not sure what its taling about
<Jonii_> AcidRain2012: it's not a command but a parameter? Like, \ is to indicate that the line continues?
<oddant> how one would run compiz settings manager from the command line ?
<ActionParsnip> Jonii_: netflix doesnt support linux outside of Android. The netflix-desktop package uses a seriously hacked Wine version.
<AcidRain2012> oh snap
<AcidRain2012> are u sure?
<ActionParsnip> oddant: compiz --replace
<Jonii_> AcidRain2012: nope
<AcidRain2012> oh...
<ActionParsnip> Jonii_: so the fact that it works at all isnt due to Netflix supporting Linux well.
<oddant> ActionParsnip: thanks but i still can't reach
<Jonii_> ActionParsnip: that much I knew, but I don't see the relevance of this. I just mentioned this because alexi5 seemed to be about to install Netflix Desktop, and thought he should know what to expect
<ActionParsnip> oddant: reach what?
<oddant> ActionParsnip: i changed some parameters in the manager because i am on a old computer and wanted the graphical interface to be lighter, but i think after i unselected opengl from the panel it went crazy and removed all the components from my GUI except folders (even i reboot there is nothing on the desktop anymore)
<Pixel> hello
<ActionParsnip> oddant: if you have an older pc, you may want to use lxde or xfce4
<oddant> i wish i used those but i can't even reach my browser anymore
<ActionParsnip> oddant: press CTRL+ALT+T do you get a terminal?
<oddant> yes i do, and that's why i wanted to open the graphical interface of compiz settings
<ActionParsnip> oddant: run: sudo apt-get install lxde; killall -u $USER
<ActionParsnip> oddant: on the login page, change the session to LXDE and login
<oddant> ok i'll try
<oddant> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Np
<ActionParsnip> oddant: you dont need to change the command i gave, just run it as given
<oddant> sure
<oddant> in progress
<sydney> XD
<oddant> don't you know if there is a way to have the same shortcut than unity using lxde (i like to arrange my windows during programming and so)
<sydney> That is rediculous to make a face out of xd
<sydney> oddant: What do you mean?
<oddant> it was a question for ActionParsnip
<oddant> ok it works well now
<oddant> great
<dj_beirut> is it possible to create a sub interface on the same nic?
<Guest97839> im trying xubuntu in asus laptop with nvidia but fans dont stop working even when load is only 2%. what I do_
<sydney> oddant: If you want to talk to a certian person,type thier name before your sentence.
<sydney> oddant: And if its a long name,type the first few letters,then hit tab. :D
<linuxuz3r> im behind a a wireless lan im just wondering if i change my nameserver name will other people connect to my machine using the name server i created
<pavlos> dj_beirut, this may help ... http://ithelpblog.com/os/linux/debian/ubuntu-debian/create-sub-interface-secondary-ip-address-ubuntu-debian/
<ActionParsnip> linuxuz3r: you can change dns servers with no ill effects. Or do you mean your hostname of your computer?
<linuxuz3r> ActionParsnip, i want to set my ip to www.THISISCOOL.com
<linuxuz3r> can i do that by changing something in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> linuxuz3r: then you will need to buy the name
<linuxuz3r> ok
<linuxuz3r> then connect my dns to the name right
<ActionParsnip> linuxuz3r: you can point the name to your routers WAN IP and port forward as you need.
<linuxuz3r> ok
<ActionParsnip> linuxuz3r: you wont change anything on your system.
<linuxuz3r> my router uses dhcp do i need special router for it
<ActionParsnip> linuxuz3r: no, not at all
<linuxuz3r> ok
<mzaza> Is TLP better than Laptop-Mode?
<ActionParsnip> linuxuz3r: if your wan ip changes then it may cause issues but most ISPs give the same IP. Depends on the provider.
<linuxuz3r> ok
<mzaza> I am looking for a way to enhance battery life to the maximum on my laptop, PowerTop seems to forget the settings after a reboot. So I was thinking can TLP and laptop-mode be compared?
<rigo88> hi. i get 600 fps with glxgears. any suggestions why?
<mzaza> I red everywhere that laptop-mode isn't need anymore as it's supported in newer version of Ubuntu.
<rigo88> any ideas i mean
<Beldar> mzaza, you will in the end get at best a incremental improvement, the drivers for battery use are all reversed engineered basically.
<pavlos> rigo88, I get between 60-70 fps which is the refresh rate of my monitor
<OerHeks> rigo88, what is wrong with that? lcd needs 50 frames or so
<ActionParsnip> Rigo: because thats as fast as your gpu can render it.....
<rigo88> i should get around 3-4000. (as i did with my previous install)
<mzaza> Beldar: So it's a Linux problem in general. Right?
<ActionParsnip> rigo88: you cant see more than 30....
<Beldar> mzaza, no it's a manufacturers not writing for linux problem.
<NthDegree> O_o
<NthDegree> You guys are not serious right?
<rigo88> of course with vblank_mode=0
<mzaza> Beldar: Ah, :(
<NthDegree> Battery use in Linux is easy to minimise with powertop
<NthDegree> and with Lubuntu you can easily get a full 8-10 hours battery
<Beldar> NthDegree, but will barely make a difference is all.
<NthDegree> hardly, the difference for me has been up to 50%
<rigo88> so im not at the right place to ask. :)
<CrRaul> heloo..How can I set the laptop brightness...?
<Beldar> NthDegree, then you are a miracle worker if you mean with powertop, be clear and exact.
<NthDegree> Beldar, no, the truth is Linux is very well optimised, Xorg is a battery sucker
<Beldar> NthDegree, I did not say it was not, you are projecting.
<NthDegree> You use powertop, follow recommendations and then switch to a light DE like LXDE or XFCE
<Beldar> NthDegree, But I can tell you are always right no matter what so our conversation is over. ;)
 * NthDegree just cannot be bothered to give a step by step howto on something that's already well-documented O_o
<nzerob> Hello. Is there a >> GUI << program to control fan speeds and see temperatures?
<Spec> gnome-multi-terminal
<Dylan> I'm trying to upload a video to youtube with subtitles using either an .ssa file or an .ass file. I created the subtitles with Aegisub, "muxed" them with mkvmerge, the subtitles worked excellently from my harddisk when I played the video, but simply did not show up at all when uploaded to youtube. Anyone have an idea what's going on?
<Beldar> !details > Spec
<ubottu> Spec, please see my private message
<Spec> Beldar: what.
<NthDegree> nzerob, gnome-applet-sensors will let you see temperatures
<Dylan> Anyone have any idea on my question or shall I quest elsewhere for an answer?
<NthDegree> nzerob, for NVIDIA GPUs, you'll need to enable coolbits to control the fan speed
<Beldar> Spec, that is what I wondered.
<Spec> Beldar: it's a GUI program that'll let you do anything, including controlling fan speeds and monitoring temperatures.
<Beldar> Spec, Ah with a prefaced nick it is not clear is all, the channel asks you do this.
<Beldar> without*
<Beldar> !info gnome-multi-terminal
<ubottu> Package gnome-multi-terminal does not exist in trusty
<alexi5> what programs in ubuntu can i use to watch tv using my tv tuner card (hauppauge HVR 2250)
<ActionParsnip> Alexi5: tvtime
<Beldar> !info gnome-multi-terminal precise
<ubottu> Package gnome-multi-terminal does not exist in precise
<ActionParsnip> !info cssh Beldar
<ubottu> 'Beldar' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed
<ActionParsnip> !info cssh | Beldar
<ubottu> Beldar: Package cssh does not exist in trusty
<alexi5> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Dylan> I guess I shall search elsewhere.
<ActionParsnip> No cssh in trusty! There is no god!
<Beldar> ActionParsnip, I was just checking if a suggested app was in the repos, not sure the reference.
<OerHeks> !find ccsh
<ubottu> File ccsh found in libgatos-dev
<Demon> Hello
<Demon> Everyone
<ttynewbie> Tried installing dual boot.staring at a grub rescue screen :( some help
<trism> !info clusterssh | ActionParsnip this?
<ubottu> ActionParsnip this?: clusterssh (source: clusterssh): administer multiple ssh or rsh shells simultaneously. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.02.02+20140117+git58bd88a0-1 (trusty), package size 93 kB, installed size 294 kB
<iceroot> what is the name of the program/package for controling the soundmixer? click on the sound-icon and then mixer. what is that tool? its not pavucontrol
<Demon> Alsamixer?
<Demon> How to install .dev
<Demon> Deb
<bekks> Demon: Which dev exactly?
<bekks> Demon: deb :)
<cemotyz09> you should just double click and it should open software center
<Demon> Sory .. I mean ..I want to install
<Demon> Ncurses
<bekks> !info ncurses
<ubottu> Package ncurses does not exist in trusty
<g0twig> Hello
<hanna> demon: you can also use the dpkg command. see http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-how-do-i-install-deb-packages/ for more info
<bekks> Demon: Which ncurses package exactly?
<g0twig> How can I install ia32libs on Ubuntu 14.04?
<Demon> Aaah .. Okey
<bekks> Demon: ncurses is in the repos - you dont need to install it from 3rd party deb file.
<linxcat> Is the difference between lubuntu and ubuntu just the desktop interface?
<bekks> linxcat: Yes.
<Demon> Aah..okey thanx frnd
<linxcat> then how come when i installed lubuntu it couldnt find my wireless card and when i installed ubuntu it found it?
<linxcat> i did updates on both
<g0twig> how can I install ia32lib in ubuntu 14.04
<bekks> linxcat: How about asking your actual question? :) Which chipset do you have, and whats "not working" throwing which error actually?
<dannixon> linxcat: There are some differences in packages aswell but this shouldn't cause that issue
<kilab33z> sounds driver related
<nzerob> I have Linux Mint. Why do I see connections to Canonical then?
<Beldar> g0twig, have some patience, that is not in 14.04 as you know and there is lots of info on the web while you wait.
<bekks> nzerob: Because Mint uses Ubuntu repos, partially.
<Jonii_> nzerob: because Ubuntu is Debian but changed, and Mint is Ubuntu but changed back towards Debian
<Jonii_> Also, why does Ubuntu fail at battery usage? If I go below 2h remaining on my battery, Ubuntu pretty reliably just turns off with various graphical glitches manifesting moments before that happens
<Jonii_> I used to have windows on the same laptop, and it had longer battery life as measured what system indicated, and I could use it for whatever even when the clock indicated battery was going to die in 5min
<g0twig> Beldar: thank you for nothing
<Jonii_> It's a pretty crippling disability for Ubuntu
<Jonii_> And I don't understand why is it even happening
<ikonia> Jonii_: there can be lots of power managment problems, depending on many things
<san13> Jonii__ do you have gpu?
<ikonia> Jonii_: it's rare it's an actual ubuntu problem, but more likely a limitation with Linux/your hardware
<kilab33z> i would think the battery usage is a direct result in how each distro handles cpu cycles differently
<kilab33z> but purely a guess
<OerHeks> g0twig, install the package you want like apt-get install <package>:i386
<san13> Jonii__:i mean any card like nvidia or amd?
<Jonii_> My laptop is ASUS UX31E
<san13> Jonii_: can u install powertop and tell me your power consumption in watts...it would be mentioned on the top once u open powertop...and do it without charger plugged in..
<k-stz`> how can I install packages offline? Is there a way to somehow assemble a package of a working installation and put it on usb, so i can install it on another ubuntu?
<OerHeks> k-stz`, sure, apt-on-cd can do that
<OerHeks> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<k-stz`> great, hope its as simple as that
<ActionParsnip> trism: thanks. Was worried for a while
<ActionParsnip> k-stz`: if you copy the debs from /var/cache/apt/archives you can install them on another system
<cylonmath> Guys after installing nvidia-driver package for my GTX560, i get blank screen, however, if i start the system with "recovery mode" and then "resume normal boot" i can get login screen. Whats going on?
<blubaustin> hello
<blubaustin> I have a amd 750k cpu on a asus a88x pro and I need lm-sensors 3.3.5 with r6216, r6237 patches or the latest trunk
<blubaustin> how can I do that?
<blubaustin> I am running the latest kernel on ubuntu 14.04
<ActionParsnip> cylonmath: does the system have a make and model?
<cylonmath> Linux cylonbasestar 3.13.0-24-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 10 19:11:08 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> cylonmath: or do you know the CPU?
<ActionParsnip> cylonmath: is the system a laptop?
<cylonmath> ActionParsnip:  a desktop with i7 processor
<mac_nibblet> I just purchased a gigabyte brix iris pro and installed 14.04 LTS and for some reason the latest kernel causes a kernel panic at boot
<ActionParsnip> cylonmath: which i7 please?
<mac_nibblet> but the older kernel installed works fine
<k-stz`> cylonmath: i installed my driver (gtx650) using nvidia's linux driver, maybe give it a try?
<ActionParsnip> mac_nibblet: id love one of those.
<cylonmath> ActionParsnip: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz
<mac_nibblet> ActionParsnip: they are pretty dam amazing
<mac_nibblet> ActionParsnip: i bought one on my company to use for prototyping stuff
<ActionParsnip> mac_nibblet: cheap too
<mac_nibblet> ActionParsnip: i like the fact it fits in my palm
<cylonmath> I'll try a reboot...
<mac_nibblet> really convienient when you need a bit more power then a laptop
<san13> cylonmath whats ur exact need?
<ActionParsnip> mac_nibblet: i have a tronsmart s89 which is equally small.
<mac_nibblet> but any how, suggestions on how to debug the kernel panic ?
 * mac_nibblet has not messed with kernels since my time with gentoo
<ActionParsnip> Cylonmath: seems to be a switching gpu setup as your cpu has an Intel GPU in it
<ActionParsnip> mac_nibblet: tried the kernel ppa, install the newest kernel may help
<blubaustin> or compile a custom one
<mac_nibblet> ActionParsnip: itäs the latest one that is causing the KP
<ActionParsnip> mac_nibblet: from the kernel ppa?
<mac_nibblet> by latest i mean 3.13.0-29-generic
<ActionParsnip> mac_nibblet: there is newer
<cylonmath> It works now. In the guide it didnt mention i should run "nvidia-xconfig" for generating xorg.conf...
<mac_nibblet> hmm, shouldn't that be available via dist-upgrade then ?
<meek_geek> anyone using amd c-60 apu here?
<bekks> meek_geek: Why?
<meek_geek> I need to knw how to fix the prop. drivers so that they work fine just like in Windows
<meek_geek> opensource one sucks
<meek_geek> bekks, the driver says it requires Xorg/Xserver 7.4 and above upto 1.14
<meek_geek> but latest has 1.15.1
<meek_geek> hw to go back ?
<Pritchard> Does anyone here use Ubuntu within a Parallels VM?  I need to do some network scanning, but as far as I can tell, Ubuntu/Parallels are mapping my WiFi to a wired ethernet connection only.
<daftykins> Pritchard: you can't scan for wireless networks with a VM
<Pritchard> daftykins:  Ah.
<teward> Pritchard, a VM doesn't read your wifi card as a wifi adapter, it's always going to treat it as a direct connection.
<daftykins> Pritchard: you would need virt tech that allows passing the wifi device through to the VM to use natively, which would then take it away from the host OS
<Pritchard> Thanks.
<daftykins> Pritchard: you probably want to use a pen testing liveUSB distro instead
<Pritchard> daftykins:  Sounds like it.  Now to try and dig around for an old thumb drive :)
<daftykins> ^_^
<g0twig> can you help? ./witcher2: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL2-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory [22:31] When I tried to install the i386 version of the right package I get this: The following information may help to resolve the situation:  The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libsdl2-2.0-0:i386 : Depends: libwayland-egl1-mesa:i386 (>= 10.0.2) but it is not going to be installed o
<daftykins> g0twig: your paste got cut off, please use paste.ubuntu.com then link here
<g0twig> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7687081/
<daftykins> g0twig: "you have held broken packages" - pastebin "sudo apt-get -f install"
<g0twig> daftykins: no special output
<g0twig> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7687091/
<daftykins> g0twig: what host OS version, graphics hardware and driver?
<g0twig> daftykins: this has nothing to do with my problem, graphics and driver. I use Ubuntu 14.04 64bit
<ActionParsnip> g0twig: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<daftykins> g0twig: i still want to know.
<ActionParsnip> !find libSDL2-2.0.so.0
<ubottu> File libSDL2-2.0.so.0 found in libsdl2-2.0-0
<g0twig> daftykins: ^^ nvidia 340 binary blob drivers from Xorg Edgers PPA, nvidia gtx 860m (extreme)
<g0twig> ActionParsnip: has nothing to do with my issue :D
<ActionParsnip> g0twig: sudo apt-get install libsdl2-2.0-0
<blubaustin> >_>
<daftykins> g0twig: so, laptop?
<daftykins> ActionParsnip: 32-bit game.
<g0twig> ActionParsnip: yeah thats the 64bit version
<g0twig> ActionParsnip: but I need the 32bit version
<g0twig> daftykins: Notebook, yes
<ActionParsnip> g0twig: add ':i386' to the end of the command
<daftykins> ActionParsnip: progress further than this has already been stated in the first help question
<g0twig> ActionParsnip: Yes I did that, and I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7687081/
<daftykins> g0twig: what does a "sudo apt-get install libwayland-egl1-mesa:i386" report?
<ActionParsnip> Gone?
<daftykins> gah.
<ActionParsnip> Meh
<g0twig> sry, got cut off... When i try to follow the dependencies, I come to some point where it wants to remove my other packages
<g0twig> my 64bit packages, packages that are not related
<ryan12345> I've justall installed Ubuntu and I've got 2 Cd's drivers one is a DVD RW, CD RW, and the second one is a DVD ROM but they ain't show. What does this mean can you please help Thanks Ryanb]#
<daftykins> g0twig: pastebin output of that please
<daftykins> ryan12345: define "don't show"
<bekks> ryan12345: did you try inserting a dvd/cd yet?
<ActionParsnip> ryan12345: run: sudo lshw -C disk; sudo lshw -C drive ,do you see the drives?
<ActionParsnip> g0twig: did you tell dpkg to add the 32bit arch?
<g0twig> ActionParsnip: yes
<ryan12345> daftykins: How do you mean by that?
<ryan12345> bekks: Yes
<ActionParsnip> g0twig: weird how it wants libwayland....are you using wayland?
<ryan12345> ActionParsnip: VIA termail is it
<ActionParsnip> ryan12345: yes
<g0twig> ActionParsnip: no, and I cant. Maybe some packages depend on it
<ActionParsnip> g0twig: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue please
<ryan12345> ActionParsnip: OK!
<ActionParsnip> g0twig: did you try pulling down the 32bit debs and installing them manually?
<g0twig> eh
<g0twig> no
<g0twig> Oh
<g0twig> I actually got it working
<g0twig> Sry, im an idiot..
<g0twig> ActionParsnip: thank you
<guntbert> g0twig: easy on <enter> please
<ActionParsnip> g0twig: no worries, glad you got the gold
<ryan12345> ActionParsnip: Where do I paste it to show you?
<g0twig> ActionParsnip: I mean the dependencies, I install them and see how I can install libsdl :X
<zaapiel> what package i need to get flash to work on chromium?
<guntbert> !paste | ryan12345
<ubottu> ryan12345: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zaapiel> what package i need to get flash to work on chromium?
<ActionParsnip> ryan12345: pastie.org or similar
<daftykins> g0twig: apparently it runs better under WINE anyway ;)
<g0twig> daftykins: :(
<daftykins> g0twig: apparently it's using some nasty Linux wrapper so it's not even really native
<ActionParsnip> zaapiel: there is an installer package to pull in the chrome flash. Not sure of the name
<ryan12345> LOl who just used ubottu to speak to me when I wasn't even show to/or them
<ActionParsnip> !find installer
<ubottu> Found: debian-installer, libdebian-installer-extra4, libdebian-installer4, libdebian-installer4-dev, sessioninstaller, firmware-b43-installer, firmware-b43legacy-installer, flashplugin-installer, ttf-mscorefonts-installer, ttf-root-installer (and 12 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=installer&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<ryan12345> ActionParsnip: what about http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> ryan12345: thats fine too
<zaapiel> I NEED FLASH FOR PORN
<zaapiel> PLEASE HELP
<daftykins> don't use chromium then.
<zaapiel> lol
<ActionParsnip> zaapiel: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/install-pepper-flash-player-for.html
<zaapiel> ff works
<ActionParsnip> zaapiel: or just use chrome. Easier
<ryan12345> ActionParsnip: Lol just open the side of my pc, and one of the cables wern't plugged in :P
<ActionParsnip> ryan12345: oh man :-)
 * daftykins slaps ryan12345 on the wrist
<ryan12345> ActionParsnip: I know right i have got a 1tb hdd
<ryan12345> ActionParsnip: when i was changing hdds eariler i forgot to check if all cables are in lol
<ryan12345> daftykins: OUCHHHHHHHH!!!!! ;)
<ActionParsnip> Lesson learned
<daftykins> oh it will be.
<ryan12345> ActionParsnip: all-ways make sure all cables are in and not out
<ryan12345> daftykins: lol
<entreri> hello, can someone tell me about the 'sum' command, what does the first and second series of digits mean ?
<ryan12345> Ill shall be right back going to check and plug in the cable
<guntbert> entreri: where?
<nova> supd
<nova> what are we doing today?
<guntbert> !ot | nova
<ubottu> nova: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<entreri> guntbert, using the 'sum' command, it output 434342 7876527 filename
<nova> thx bot i got that
<entreri> so I was wondering what the first and second series of digits mean, which one is the one to read to check the sum of 2 files
<guntbert> entreri: try   man sum, it will tell you
<pavlos> entreri, Print checksum and block counts for each FILE.
<Squ4lli> Hello I'm using ubuntu 14.04, but i've never managed to get worked my TNT tv card can you help me?
<Squ4lli> Whereas it works on windows
<entreri> pavlos, ok, so I did that on a file in a CD disk mount-point, and its copy on my local disk, to see if they were copied exactly the same. The file on disk prints '02119 138842 Track 1', its copy prints '00175 138842 Track 1'
<ActionParsnip> Squ4lli: thats because in Windows you set it up.... Doesnt mean anything
<ActionParsnip> Squ4lli: is it pci based (internal) or usb based?
<entreri> pavlos, the first digit series is not the same, so does that mean they're not identical copies ?
<Squ4lli> Pci
<ActionParsnip> Squ4lli: if you run: lspci ,one line will identify the card, what is it please?
<Squ4lli> Can i copy the line without be kicked?
<Squ4lli> I don't know how to proceed
<webnet> when in doubt pastebin
<ianorlin> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Squ4lli> http://pastebin.com/aHDJh868
<Squ4lli> ok
<Squ4lli> I had never found the firmware or something
<Dr_Dan> Q:  why does xsane take so long to come up?  It seems to be 'scanning for devices' forever and ever.  Log shows sane runs the 'hpaio' driver but my network scanner is not found.  Devics is an HP Envy 'all-in-one' connected via WiFi.  I can print. I can ping it.  Just wont scan
<ActionParsnip> Squ4lli: then look for guides for a philips SAA7134 under Linux
<ActionParsnip> Squ4lli: http://askubuntu.com/questions/88362/how-to-make-phillips-saa713x-tv-tuner-card-work for example
<mkdmz> How do permanently add a directory to my path, I'm looking at this top solution, http://askubuntu.com/questions/60218/how-to-add-a-directory-to-my-path, but I don't know how I would use that solution to add my own directory, where do I put my directory in that solution?
<Squ4lli> I'll try that, thanks
<mkdmz> I'm not sure if it means that I shold be editing .profile or what?
<ActionParsnip> mkdmz: if you add it in /etc/environment it will apply systemwide
<mkdmz> ActionParsnip: This is an installation script and I don't want it ran as root
<mkdmz> or sudo
<ryan12345> Hello i'm back
<ryan12345> ActionParsnip: Hello i'm back
<ryan12345> ActionParsnip: Here is the differennce now - http://paste.ubuntu.com/7687246/
<ryan12345> Oh yeah does paste.ubuntu.com delete every paste
<ActionParsnip> ryan12345: i believe after a while, yes
<ryan12345> ActionParsnip: Now here is the difference from this - http://paste.ubuntu.com/7687246/ to this - http://paste.ubuntu.com/7687256/
<ActionParsnip> ryan12345: cool, all drives present.....
<ryan12345> ActionParsnip: Yes Sir :)
<daninoz_> hi, how can i deactivate the hud?
<ActionParsnip> daninoz_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/122209/how-do-i-modify-or-disable-the-huds-use-of-the-alt-key
<daninoz_> ActionParsnip, I did that but it's still working, should I reset?
<ryan12345> daninoz_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/122209/how-do-i-modify-or-disable-the-huds-use-of-the-alt-key
<ActionParsnip> daninoz_: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<ryan12345> ActionParsnip: Take care I'll see you later or something
<daninoz_> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<skinux> I know it's an unofficial package, but does latest version of NetFlix Desktop launch using a built-in/border-less Firefox browser?
<daninoz_> \n \l
<ActionParsnip> daninoz_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1280073
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1280073 in Unity "Cannot disable HUD in 14.04" [Undecided,Invalid]
<ryan12345> bye ubottu
<ryan12345> bye ubuntu
<ryan12345> bye everyone
<VinceN> Cyah
<daninoz_> ActionParsnip, thanks, I changed it with dconf-editor
<VinceN> So I have what I think is a network routing issue.  I have a server running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS with a OpenVPN server.  I've configured the server and connected too it from a windows 7 machine.  I try to route traffic out through the VPN but it isn't getting out to the network.
<VinceN> I can ping and surf to local resources on the server however so I'm sure the VPN is fine.  The issue is with my routing.
<VinceN> Can someone point me in the direction to troubleshoot this?
<Sunstream> Hello
<VinceN> Hi
<Sunstream> I am surprised with Ubuntu, unlike Windows XP I can actually use my Kindle the way I wanted to I can back up my device
<Sunstream> I can put files on it take files off it XP I couldnt do that
<OerHeks> :-)
<Sunstream> I noticed one thing Kindles are Androids which have the same setup as linux lol
<Sunstream> Rather they are modified Androids
<Sunstream> I think I will never go back to windows
<Sunstream> I think I am a Linux man now
<bprompt__> hhmmm
<bprompt__> Sunstream:    I can mount android as storage on either OS
<bprompt__> or run the android debug machine on either at the terminal
<Sunstream> i couldn't get it to work on xp home
<bprompt__> Sunstream:     hmm... hmm   can't say.... I've mounted mine on xp pro
<mkdmz> Is there an official place to store icons in the users home dir?
<Sunstream> XP Pro is a much better OS than XP Home
<Sunstream> but both are at EOL
<espher> hey
<Sunstream> Vista is right out for me to use
<bprompt__> mkdmz:     gtk themes files are usually stored at ~/.icons
<Sunstream> I loath Vista as much as windows ME
<Sunstream> Windows 7 is good but requires 2x memory
<espher> does anyone know how to join a different server_
<Sunstream> than I got
<Jethroew> did justin bieber see selena gomez naked?
<Sunstream> So I said Ubuntu
<bprompt__> Sunstream:    hehehe, depends, feature wise... depends... has more networking tools, yes... but for mounting storage, they're pretty much the same =)
<Jethroew> !ops | did justin bieber see selena gomez naked?
<Sunstream> not really XP Home wouldnt mount android or kindle but Ubuntu did
<Sunstream> does
<bprompt__> Jethroew:    that just means he'll need psychotherapy for a few months
<Jethroew> bprompt__, what if Bieber saw selena naked?
<bprompt__> Jethroew:     wel.. what if there's water in mars?
<mkdmz> bprompt__: I need to do two things:  (1) give Destkop Shortcut a clue where to look for it's app icon.  (2) I need to add mimetype icons to the users dir where they will be found.
<Jethroew> no
<Sunstream> I heard that when they saw each other naked that he had a wierd shaped joystick. at least that is what the rumors are
<Jethroew> probably a small dick
<Jethroew> actually
<Sunstream> no it was "bent wierd" she said
<OerHeks> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Jethroew> KATY PERRY KISSED A GIRL AND SHE LIKED IT JUSTIN BIEBER KISSED A GIRL AND HE FOUND OUT HE WAS GAY
<bprompt__> mkdmz:     I think you can just right-click on the icon on the desktop and choose "edit" or "properties"  and it shows an icon, and you can just click the icon and it'll give you a box to find the one you want for it
<mkdmz> bprompt__: I'm writing an installation script.
<bprompt__> mkdmz:    or you can edit the .desktop file itself too
<OerHeks> howto for desktop shortcuts > http://askubuntu.com/questions/450266/an-easy-way-to-create-a-desktop-shortcut
<k1l> !away > Venomen
<ubottu> Venomen, please see my private message
<Sunstream> !help
<meshybot6> Available commands: !help, !ping
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Sunstream> !ping meshybot6
<kyle> HELP !!!
<meshybot6> Sunstream: Hi? I'm not a bot btw --
<bprompt__> mkdmz:      system wide...  I know that /usr/share/pixmaps   or /usr/share/icons  are two spots most window managers look into
<Guest37566> set
<Guest37566> how do i set my nick on here
<VinceN> Would someone mind taking a look at this and see if this looks right for OpenVPN traffic forwarding?
<VinceN> http://pastebin.com/17E6S6d9
<OerHeks> !register | Guest37566
<ubottu> Guest37566: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Guest37566> !register kyle
<Sunstream> !register Sunstream
<Guest37566> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Sunstream> Oh
<k1l> Guest37566: please read the bots message
<mkdmz> bprompt__: The desktop Entry found it in .icons, so that part works now.  Should I copy the theme folders to icons and just place my mimetype icons there?
<Sunstream> is freenode ubuntu?
<k1l> Sunstream: is a irc-network a operating system?
<kitakami> ok, thank you k1l
<mkdmz> bprompt__:  I know what I'm doing works if I sudo cp the icon to the /usr/share/icons/theme/... but I don't want the user to have to install these mimetypes as sudo
<Sunstream> no it was showing info with "!register" like it was
<kitakami> I need help someone....
<mkdmz> bprompt__: But I need each theme ot be updated
<Sunstream> there are evedn "ubuntu servers" listen in xchant
<mkdmz> bprompt__: with the mimetype icons for that user who install my program
<kitakami> between last night and this morning.....my ubuntu desktop is giving me problems
<kitakami> my menu bar at the top of the screen and my application menus are transparent
<k1l> Sunstream: they are just links to freenode.
<kitakami> blurring over each other
<kitakami> I have tried every search possible and tried every suggestion
<kitakami> arrgghh
<OerHeks> kitakami, have you been messing around with unity-tweak ?
<kitakami> OerHeks, to try and fix the problem, i searched around and installed unity-tweak, but it didn't fix the problem
<kitakami> I didn't have it installed before the problem, though
<kitakami> this is really frustrating
<kitakami> I just want my basic menu back
<Sunstream> I wonder what concidered a version upgrade for Ubuntu. there is 14 versions so far. I wonder if there is a history somewhere
<Sunstream> !history
<k1l> !releases | Sunstream
<ubottu> Sunstream: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Sunstream> LTS 5 years?
<k1l> yes
<k1l> Sunstream: see the links the bot gave you
<Sunstream> Okay I assumed "LTS= Long Term Support"
<Sunstream> waiting for them to open
<sydney> Sunstream: yes,you are correct. :D
<k1l> it is Long Term Support. that is why it got 5 years support instead of 9 month.
<Sunstream> I have a very slow system
<Sunstream> I am kinda quick on the codes
<mkdmz> Is there a mime database that I can update for just the user?
<Sunstream> Why do you want to find a mime? They say nothing and are almost as scary as clowns lol
<mkdmz> This command:  update-mime-database needs a path, and I just want to update the current users mimes
<Aaraigathor> Hello, I'm having a persistant issue with my mouse cursor going invisible but still able to move it and function, just can't see it. Happens often when using terminal or closing some games. Only solution seems to be rebooting or restarting lightdm. On Ubuntu 14.04, can someone help me out?
<sydney> Sunstream: So you want to install ubuntu 14.04 on a slow system?
<Sunstream> Some of the versions in the table do not have a EOL date
<Sunstream> like 12.10 on one spot but I scroll down and it shows it
<k1l> Sunstream: ??
<k1l> Sunstream: do you have a ubuntu support question?
<Aaraigathor> Hello, I'm having a persistant issue with my mouse cursor going invisible but still able to move it and function, just can't see it. Happens often when using terminal or closing some games. Only solution seems to be rebooting or restarting lightdm. On Ubuntu 14.04, can someone help me out?
<Sunstream> 12.04.1 12.04.2 12.04.3 all do not show a EOL under current
<Sunstream> I assume they are 5 years
<k1l> Sunstream: the "point releases" are like servicepacks from windows.
<k1l> they dont have a EOL since the become the next point release with regular updates
<Sunstream> Nods so they go on the original date of the main
<Sunstream> so they all end on April 26, 2017
<k1l> yes
<ki7mt> Yes, APR 2017
<Sunstream> Since the 12.04 LTS was relased then
<Sunstream> Okay so how do I update or get to a beta test of the future release?
<Sunstream> Or do I have to sign up for that like I did for Windows 8
<k1l> !beta | Sunstream but be aware the alpha/betas are for experineced users and will cause you some issues
<ubottu> Sunstream but be aware the alpha/betas are for experineced users and will cause you some issues: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Utopic and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 14.10 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<sydney> Sunstream: So,what do you want to do exactly? Upgrade a system,or do a fresh install?
<sydney> Sunstream: Or try a beta?
<bprompt> Sunstream:   if it ain't broken, don't fix it :P~
<Sunstream> Yeah
<Sunstream> Yep
<sydney> Sunstream: yep to which one? ;)
<Sunstream> I wonder if 12.04.4 will run faster than 14.04 on my 512 MB system
<sydney> Sunstream: ahh
<sydney> Sunstream: If you want speed,go with lubuntu 14.04
<k1l> Sunstream: if you got a low spec pc try lubuntu
<ki7mt> Sunstream, you may want to ask in ubuntu+1 for 14.10 .. just a  word of caution, it's very unstable at the moment.
<Ethos> when is Ubuntu Phone being released?
<Sunstream> No I rather remain stable.
<k1l> !touch | Ethos
<ubottu> Ethos: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Aaraigathor> I'm having a persistant issue with my mouse cursor going invisible but still able to move it and function, just can't see it. Happens often when using terminal or closing some games. Only solution seems to be rebooting or restarting lightdm. On Ubuntu 14.04, can someone help me out?
<Sunstream> ki7mt? is that a Ham Call sign?
<ki7mt> Sunstream, then 14.04 is probably your best bet, either Xub, Lub or Ub depending on sys resources.
<pooriya> hi
<Ethos> k1l: thanks
<ki7mt> Sunstream, Yes, call sign
<k1l> Sunstream: please stick to technical ubuntu support in here. we have #ubuntu-offtopic for chating
<Sunstream> I am AD7BK
<Aaraigathor> va3uod here
<Sunstream> -_-
<pooriya> i have problem with my suspend in my 14.04 , what should i do ?
<Ethos> how do I get soundicon back on the taskbar, in Gnome (ubuntu)
<sydney> Sunstream: Lubuntu would be your best option for speed on you 512mb computer.
<ki7mt> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Aaraigathor> I'm having a persistant issue with my mouse cursor going invisible but still able to move it and function, just can't see it. Happens often when using terminal or closing some games. Only solution seems to be rebooting or restarting lightdm. On Ubuntu 14.04, can someone help me out?
<k1l> Aaraigathor: search for known bugs on launchpad.net
<Ethos> Aaraigathor: Check your graphics drivers are installed properly, and it can be opengl issue.
<sydney> !patience|Aaraigathor
<ubottu> Aaraigathor: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Sunstream> Okay, I already have Ubuntu installed, to install lubuntu, can I install it alongside this insta.l of ubuntu
<ki7mt> Sunstream, Yes, sud a-t-get install lubuntu-desktop
<ki7mt> whoops apt-get install .. ..
<pooriya> whe i choose susbend its say : some device fauil to susbend
<Sunstream> ki7mt are you in Montana?
<Sunstream> pooriya, got things hooked up via USB?
<ki7mt> pooriya, does it say which device ?
<Aaraigathor> ubottu: Sorry for coming off impatient, been looking for an answer for almost 2 weeks with no luck and been in here 4 times now with no help. Ethos: Tried a few different drivers and no apparent change. Tried changing mice as well.
<ubottu> Aaraigathor: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pooriya> no its say nothing  , then it back too my login page
<sydney> Sunstream: So,in terminal,run 'sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop' As ki7mt  said :D
<Sunstream> will this mess up my current install?
<sydney> Sunstream: No,it wont
<ki7mt> No
<Sunstream> ok
<Sunstream> I will do this in a bit
<Sunstream> So all this will do is change me from ubu to lubu?
<sydney> Sunstream: Yes,you will have to log out,select lubuntu,then log back in.
<k1l> Sunstream: after install you can change the Desktop to lubunut on login screen
<Sunstream> Oh ok
<ki7mt> Sunstream, you can also try others, xubuntu-desktop, razorqt both are lightweight DE's
<Aaraigathor> Ethos: I tried a few different driver versions with the same outcome. I went back to an even further version and it seemed to be fixed then 2 days later I'm back to the same problem. Any other suggestions how to fix? Thanks
<Sunstream> which of these are stable?
<pooriya> what shoald i do guys ? :(
<Sunstream> Pooriya, Try removing various USB things in order
<ki7mt> Sunstream, all of them in the repo's are as stable as they can make them, but there's always updates and bug fixes
<Sunstream> An USB device could cause a fail
<pooriya> i ttry that but not work
<pooriya> when i update ubuntu , its happen
<ki7mt> pooriya, which version of Ubuntu?
<Sunstream> okay Xubuntu and what else (too much scrolling going on)
<pooriya> 14.04
<sydney> Sunstream: you are using unity at the moment,right?
<Sunstream> yes
<Sunstream> afaik I am
<sydney> Sunstream: there is lubuntu,xubuntu,kubuntu,gnome.....
<Sunstream> So I can install all of these and try each one?
<sydney> Sunstream: lubuntu would work the best,because it is the lightest of them all.
<Sunstream> Okay I am installing them
<Sunstream> this one first
<Sunstream> So Do i need to reboot? or jsut log out and change Desktops
<sydney> Sunstream: Start with trying one.;) Just log out.
<Sunstream> Okay lubuntu is being worked on installing at the current moment
<ki7mt> Sunstream, examples: http://www.howtogeek.com/163154/linux-users-have-a-choice-8-linux-desktop-environments/
<Sunstream> lubuntu will keep my system with all features but less what?
<ki7mt> There's actually more, but those are the standard DE's
<pooriya> plz help me
<sydney> Sunstream: nIt will keep everything.
<sydney> it*
<sydney> Sunstream: It will just be faster.
<ki7mt> Sunstream, Here's a bit more info ion DE's: http://www.renewablepcs.com/about-linux/kde-gnome-or-xfce
<sydney> Sunstream: Hows it coming?
<Aaraigathor> I'm having a persistant issue with my mouse cursor going invisible but still able to move it and function, just can't see it. Happens often when using terminal or closing some games. Only solution seems to be rebooting or restarting lightdm. On Ubuntu 14.04, can someone help me out?
<sydney> Aaraigathor: I am not sure how to help.Can you give us more info? What version are you running?
<Aaraigathor> sydney: driver version?
<sydney> Aaraigathor: ubuntu version. ;)
<sydney> Aaraigathor: duh me :P
<Sunstream> Still working on installing lubuntu
<Aaraigathor> sydney: It was stated in my request for help. Ubuntu 14.04
<sydney> Aaraigathor: duh me :P Hmm,not sure.
<Aaraigathor> sydney: I've tried a few different graphics driver versions as well as different mice, no luck
<ki7mt> !patience | Aaraigathor
<ubottu> Aaraigathor: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Aaraigathor> ...?
<ki7mt> re: you question about the mouse issue .. if sombody know the answer or how to solve it, they will most likely answer you.
<Aaraigathor> I was providing more information on what I have tried so that someone may better understand how to help me.
<max__> ciao
<Sunstream> It is setting up like a million sthings it looks like
<Guest3717> c'è qualcuno
<Guest3717> ?
<ki7mt> Aaraigathor,  Your problem statement is pretty clear, the solution on the other hand, may not be.
<Guest3717> I don't speak english
<ki7mt> what language do you speak ?
<Guest3717> italian
<rsw> im still running ubuntu 12.04, running apt-get install kubuntu-desktop results in a list of dependencies that wont be installed.  is there a way around it?
<Sunstream> wow it is not finding packages and is this gonna be an issue
<ki7mt> Guest3717, join #ubuntu-it
<Guest3717> is there someone that speaks italian?
<sydney> Sunstream: What do you mean?
<Sunstream> abuse:package not found arkose-gui:package not found
<Guest3717> Hoe much you are here?
<Guest3717> How, sorry
<Sunstream> prefixsuffix: package not found dia-gnomeler-app: package not found
<Sunstream> this is in the terminal
<Guest3717> ahahhahahahahahahahah you speak only of software
<sydney> Guest3717: There are some people who speak Italian  in #ubuntu-it
<Sunstream> Okay strange why is it looking for emulators
<k1l> !paste | Sunstream
<ubottu> Sunstream: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest3717> oh thank you very much sydney
<Sunstream> its just a few things things i see in the install output in the terminal
<Sunstream> byt why is it looking for mame and mess I do not have those installed
<yigal> This isn't Ubuntu specific, but I'm trying to authenticate with my Time Warner Cable modem an Arris DG860 using cURL, so I can determine the WAN IP from querying it.  Has anyone here done this successfully before?
<DaveD0101> Hi all. Anyone had an issue with getting gnome to remember a multi-monitor arrangement?
<yigal> I happen to be using Ubuntu - atm.
<sydney> Guest3717: you can type in "/join #ubuntu-it" without the parentheses.
<sydney> Guest3717: And that will take you there.
<pooriya> System won't suspend after upgrading to 14.04
<yigal> DaveD0101: what version of GNOME?
<pooriya> what shoud i do?
<yigal> pooriya: when you attempt to suspend what happens?
<rsw> ok, is there a support channel for older versions of ubuntu, specifically 12.04?
<Guest3717> sydney you are very nice, thank you
<Sunstream> setting up wvdial (1.61-4.1_ ...  (next line) Sorry, You can retry the autodetection at any time by running "wvdialconf" (Orupi cam create /etc/wvdial.conf yourself.) What in the world does that man?
<Sunstream> mean*
<pooriya> its say some devices fail to suspend and get back too  login page
<wysiwit> hello :)
<sydney> Sunstream: Just sit back and wait for it to finish.
<Sunstream> !details wvdial
<DaveD0101> yigal, 3.9.9
<sydney> Guest3717: No problem. :D
<Guest3717> ^_^
<ki7mt> pooriya, Is this the issue your seeing?: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1303736
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1303736 in xfce4-power-manager "[SRU] Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [Undecided,New]
<Sunstream> Well I am not messing with the install. I just never seen thishappen on a Linux install
<wysiwit> hi, how can i keep my system clean, new ssd installed, i don't wanna use bleachbit! thanks.
<ki7mt> pooriya, is yes, then light-locker and light-locker-settings, and try installing : xscreensaver
<pooriya> no no , my pc dont go on blank , it,s not suspending
<ki7mt> then, remove light-locker and light-locker-settings and installing xscreensaver
<sydney> Sunstream: :D
<Sunstream> okay now it is is done
<Vo1d> where is depth color configuration en trusty tahr?
<sydney> Sunstream: I learn about new packages every day. :D
<pooriya> tnx i try it
<Sunstream> it is back at suntop@MACHINENAME:~$ so now I should log out and back in?
<DaveD0101> I've tried the regular Displays settings. That works until reboot. I've tried editing the X offsets in monitors.xml. That doesn't seem to do anything at all. I've edited the /etc/X11/xorg.conf manually and with the nvidia control panel. Those settings don't persist through reboot either.
<Jordan_U> wysiwit: "clean" in what sense?
<Aaraigathor> pooriya: Change the 'DRIVERS' line from: DRIVERS="ehci xhci" to: DRIVERS="uhci_hcd xhci_hcd" as was the case in the '/sys/bus/pci/drivers' directory.  Then edit the file '/etc/default/grub' (as root), changing the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" line to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_sleep=nonvs".  Then running sudo update-grub. Might work
<sydney> Sunstream: Yes,log out,select lubuntu,then log back in. :D
<Sunstream> okay
<bprompt> Sunstream:   maybe just reboot, and at the login screen, choose "lxwm" as the windows session manager
<wysiwit> Jordan_U hi ty um anything i should do or run?  i'm just use 2 windows mess.
<ki7mt> pooriya, If it's not the black screen, it could be an acpi driver issue, but probably best to exhaust all other possibilities first.
<wysiwit> Jordan_U fresh install here any good advice or links?
<kingplusplus> please what is your favourite alternative to truecrypt on Ubuntu?
<ki7mt> kingplusplus, GnuPG
<shaddowed> when will nautilus be fixed? especially the disappearing copy dialog?
<OerHeks> shaddowed, do you want the dialog to stay open after copying is done?
<shaddowed> no, i want to be able to restore it without opening another nautilus instance
<Flopy> HOla!
<shaddowed> this is bug im talking about: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1170647
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1170647 in unity (Ubuntu) "Clicking on Nautilus’ launcher icon opens new window instead of restoring the minimized one when browsing external drives/locations" [High,Triaged]
<xexaxo> exit
<xexaxo> ;\
<OerHeks> shaddowed, what ubuntu version are you using? no problem here on 14.04
<shaddowed> OerHeks, 14.04, you can trigger it easily when you copy something from a ntfs formated pendrive for example
<OerHeks> well, confirm that bugreport if you think it is still valid. i can't reproduce it.
<milad191> what does the command "don't" do in terminal ?
<shaddowed> OerHeks, ok, will do
<DaveD0101> anyone have any experience with multimonitor arrangements resetting after reboot?
<ki7mt> milad191, nothing, it's expecting a closing " ' " mark thus the reason you get > prompt.
<OerHeks> oerheks@oerheks:~$  "don't"
<OerHeks> don't: command not found
<Sunstream> Thank you ki7mt, Sydney
<Sunstream> everything runs much fster
<Sunstream> faster
<sydney> Sunstream: Its working properly?
<milad191> thanks ki7mt
<sydney> Sunstream: It changes a few things around,such as when you resume from standby and power options. :D
<ki7mt> milad191, for parameter expansion, double quote "$somevar" for literal expansion, use singles 'some literaltest'
<Sunstream> I can watch DVDs now
<milad191> ok ki7mt
<sydney> Sunstream: you couldnt earlier?
<Sunstream> I don't care about that I wanted to get mthe DVDs to play
<Sunstream> no
<Sunstream> Unity takes up too much resources
<milad191> thank youuuuuu
<milad191> sorry
<Aaraigathor> I'm having a persistant issue with my mouse cursor going invisible but still able to move it and function, just can't see it. Happens often when using terminal or closing some games. Only solution seems to be rebooting or restarting lightdm. Have tried different graphics drivers and mice. Using GeForce 7600gt SLI. On Ubuntu 14.04, can someone help me out?
<sydney> Sunstream:  :D Have fun with lubuntu :D
<whitepowder> Hello all! I need to intall 12.04.4 from a usb stick, preferably something similar to the hd-media stuff. I've got 2 partitions, one fat16 and one btrfs (i could just as easily use something else linux friendly). The goal is to be able to modify preseed and add packages easily, and yes i *have* to use 12.04.4
<sydney> Sunstream: Im going to be away from my keyboard for a while,bye!!
<Sunstream> I tested my emulator and it too worked
<rsw> how far are you in this process whitepowder
<whitepowder> I currently use syslinux as my loader, since it works on more machines i've tried than grub2/grub legacy
<whitepowder> rsw: Right now, i've pulled initrd and vmlinuz out of iso's /install/ dir, put the iso in my fat16 part and gotten syslinux to boot it, however even with iso-scan/filename=/iso/kubuntu-12.04.4-alternate-amd64.iso i'm told the cdrom isnt usable
<whitepowder> From what i've found googling, there seem to be problems in hd-media occuring sometime after 11.x. I'm not dead set on hd-media, but i'd really like to keep preseed file on a fat16 partition so that it can be modified from a windows machine (or the copy of freedos i've gotten working on here)
<jak2001> hi all, i have been installed/configured, openssh, my question is how to access via FTP via SSH? thanks  or you recommend install vsftpd?
<SchrodingersScat> jak2001: try sftp, should come with ssh, try sftp user@machine
<ki7mt> jak2001, read man sftp
<ki7mt> jak2001, from the man page ; Once in interactive mode, sftp understands a set of commands similar to those of ftp
<jak2001> Schnabeltierchen, ki7mt but how to connect via Windows, windows havent a sftp command
<ki7mt> jak2001, Use a program suck as PuTTY for Windows to *Nix
<ki7mt> whhops, such as :-)
<ki7mt> jak2001, Link to PuTTY: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/download.html
<jak2001> ok
<Jordan_U> wysiwit: You still haven't said in what sense you want your system "clean", but I think the answer is that you don't really need to do anything special at all.
<whitepowder> rsw: Definitely got some leads -- in Particular this makes me suspect that theres a problem in anna/d-i --- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/installation-guide/+bug/1221356
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1221356 in installation-guide (Ubuntu) "hd-media installer rejects official raring ISO" [Undecided,In progress]
<Sunstream> It is runninf way way faster
<Sunstream> I never seen it run this dast
<Sunstream> fast
<Sunstream> Thank you for the suggestion ai7mt and syndey
<whitepowder> Also another concern i've got-- 12.04.4 is an LTS release-- This means that the kernel version will stay the same, correct? Newer kernels wont work with a driver that i need (tw68-v2 for techwell tw6804 chips)
<Jordan_U> whitepowder: I think that iso-scan/filename= is for Live media only, not for alternate/server/anything using d-i.
<k1l> whitepowder: if you dont use a newer lts-kernel from the enablement stack there will be no major kernel change
<whitepowder> Jordan_U: Originally i had a desktop iso, had similar issue but different message
<whitepowder> k1l: Great, thanks. That was my hope with going back to the last LTS that worked for this machine. 14.04 i couldnt get the driver to compile, after a bit of hacking on it, still no luck and just said heck with it i'll go back to 12.04
<Jordan_U> whitepowder: What is the exact configuration you used with the live iso, and what was the exact error message?
<whitepowder> Jordan_U: Give me a few, i'll copy that iso back onto the usb stick and try it again
<whitepowder> Actually, give me a long while :( Deleted it since didnt work
<whitepowder> Jordan_U: Will -desktop (live) work with preseeding?
<Jordan_U> whitepowder: If you can, please follow http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Loopback.cfg#How_do_you_use_a_loopback.cfg_to_boot_an_iso.3F as that way I'll know that the configuration is sound (at least as a starting point).
<Jordan_U> whitepowder: I don't know.
<whitepowder> Jordan_U: Pretty sure not, but it's downloading and while I wait, i suppose i can try to get a chainloaded grub2 on here
<dfrey> How do I figure out why I'm getting "The system is running in low-graphics mode" message when X starts?
<Jordan_U> whitepowder: It's not critical that grub be used, it's just that if you're using the loopback.cfg shipped on the iso you know that if the kernel gets loaded at all, the right kernel parameters have also been passed. You can also just look at the loopback.cfg and make sure you're passing the same kernel parameters.
<testing22> so i’m using ubuntu 12.04 with curl 7.22 and i’m trying to download a gzipped tarball (tar.gz) and the resulting file is only a tarball. on my workstation (mac) using curl it’s a gzipped tarball (as expected)… i’ve tried —raw, headers, etc. anyone else run in to this issue?
<daftykins> testing22: why not wget? :)
<Jordan_U> testing22: Please pastebin the exact commands you're running.
<testing22> i’ve tried wget as well, same exact result
<testing22> only started happening recently too
<whitepowder> Jordan_U: An even better option for me would be to ditch the iso file and have a local partial mirror on the usb stick, maybe on the second (btrfs or ext[234]) partition. Any thoughts on how that could work out? I'm thinking maybe net install image and my preseed file set to use file:/// mirror? Just some thoughts that would make my life massively easier
<testing22> daftykins Jordan_U: http://pastie.org/private/umgp4wijk8lojbsjoep9hq
<testing22> happening on four different servers i’ve tried it on
<testing22> i can tar xf it, not zxf
<daftykins> testing22: i wonder if it's because you're specifying the file output
<testing22> but on my mac, i run the same command and it works correctly, same libs and everything
<testing22> zlib, etc
<daftykins> mac != Linux
<whitepowder> What does file filename say about it?
<testing22> right i understand that
<zaapiel> xchat or irssi?
<k1l> zaapiel: gui or cli?
<zaapiel> gui
<zaapiel> runnning stock gnome on ubuntu
<k1l> zaapiel: so you have the choice of a native gui client or a cli client in a terminal
<zaapiel> k1l: yup
<testing22> daftykins: the raw output of the curl command is the tarball, none of it is gzip
<k1l> just dont run the "xchat-gnome" but the plain xchat
<testing22> (without the output file option)
<zaapiel> ill stick with irssi
<ki7mt> I like irssi ,, very nice and lots of optional scripts
<daftykins> testing22: what do you get if you just "wget <path>" and let it download to your ~ ?
<zaapiel> ill try hexchat
<whitepowder> irssi++
<testing22> daftykins: download successful, but “tar zxvf resultingfile.tar.gz” says “gzip: stdin: not in gzip format”
<testing22> i’ve NEVER had an issue using wget or curl to download a tar.gz file....
<whitepowder> testing22: whats file say about it?
<testing22> i do it daily
<testing22> whitepowder: test5.tar.gz: POSIX tar archive
<testing22> that’s the file i downloaded without any options
<daftykins> sooo... it's not gzipped? :)
<testing22> it is though, if i download it on my mac or a centos machine, it’s correct
<daftykins> define 'correct'
<sydney> Sunstream: So,are you enjoying it so far?
<daftykins> sydney: general conversation isn't appropriate here
#ubuntu 2015-06-15
<daftykins> :)
<regedit> ok then
<Bashing-om> regedit: Linix terminal command ' sudo fdisk -lu ' and look at the disk size . Is 1 way .
<regedit> Bashing-om: thanks! will try that
<EriC^^> regedit: you'll want sudo parted -l cause you're converted to gpt now
<regedit> oh
<explosive> .
<Bashing-om> regedit: Yeah, 'fdisk' will not handle GPT partitioning .
<regedit> sudo mkdosfs /dev/sdc -s 16 -F 32
<regedit> ^ looks right? ^
<ObrienDave> wouldn't gparted be much safer?
<snkcld> whats the difference between --setprovideroffloadsink  --setprovideroutputsource
<snkcld>  ?
<EriC^^> regedit: why the -s 16?
<regedit> EriC^^: copy pasted from askubuntu... i'm new at this as you can tell
<regedit> ObrienDave: oh, ok, le'me look that up. thanks
<daftykins> yeah not sure why you're using CLI if not comfy :) gparted is your buddy
<B0g4r7> Normally you make FSs on partitions, not whole devices.
<EriC^^> regedit: wait, did you make a partition first?
<regedit> EriC^^: the drive is currently NTFS and has the windows installation files, but not booting
<ObrienDave> that's a different issue
<regedit> EriC^^: make a partition - where / what about?
<snkcld> also, when i use a proprietary nvidia driver (eg 352), i have issues with copy paste sometimes. why would the display driver touch the copy/paste of x?
<EriC^^> regedit: how'd they get there?
<regedit> EriC^^: this is the drive i'd like to use as the source for installing windows
<EriC^^> hmm O.o
<regedit> i.e. the install usb drive
<EriC^^> i don't know much about that
<regedit> there is another internal drive that's supposed to be the destination
<EriC^^> ok, are you following any guide?
<daftykins> he's following the suggestion of this crazy daftykins fellow
<daftykins> sorry he/she
<regedit> EriC^^: for now daftykins
<regedit> :D
<EriC^^> :D
<ObrienDave> *smh* ;P
<regedit> i am a troglodyte
<EriC^^> regedit: ok, well you have to make an efi partition of the type ef00
<EriC^^> regedit: use gparted to make some unallocated space preferrably at the end of a partition cause it's easier and faster
<daftykins> EriC^^: hrmm this is just the windows 8 ISO contents, it'll boot if just pasted onto a flash drive formatted as FAT
<daftykins> (or at least i'm led to believe)
<EriC^^> then type sudo cgdisk /dev/sdX, and make a partition with that space, using the hexcode ef00
<EriC^^> daftykins: ah i see
<regedit> whoops network dropped again, stupid qwebirc
<regedit> i'm in gparted and dont mind deallocating the whole drive in question
<regedit> should i do that?
<regedit> so i dont actually format the EFI stuff inside gparted?
<EriC^^> daftykins: so wait, is he making an efi partition right now?
<EriC^^> or just fat?
<daftykins> just FAT sir
<EriC^^> oh ok
<regedit> ok so in gparted i'll format the whole drive to FAT (16 or 32?)
<EriC^^> yup fat32
<daftykins> assuming you already copied off the windows disc contents to the HDD? :>
<regedit> ye i have it on yet another extarnal drive
<regedit> ok done, now copying over the files...
<regedit> alright then, i guess all that's left now is to try booting into it, and hope that if it fails i still get to boot into ubuntu live...
<daftykins> unmount it cleanly
<regedit> i should unmount the FAT32?
<daftykins> ja
<stevendale> umount /dev/sdX
<EriC^^> should he set the boot flag or it's unnecessary cause it's efi?
<daftykins> after finishing copying
<daftykins> shouldn't matter, but it may depend on the specific machines EFI implementation
<regedit> did kubuntu eject
<Vainglory> where would i get apparmor help?
<regedit> alright here goes... if i dont come back, its either very good news or very bad news. if i come back soon, its bad news
<regedit> :D
<stevendale> Vainglory: The IRC channel is #apparmor on irc.oftc.net
<ObrienDave> hope for good luck ;p
<stevendale> Source: http://wiki.apparmor.net/index.php/Main_Page
<TJ-> boot flag only applies to MBR, and some BIOS ignore it or require something more such as bootstrap code signature
<TJ-> UEFI looks for the GUID of an ESP, which is usually - but doesn't have to be - the first FAT12/16/32 partition
<stevendale> "Recent versions of parted enable you to type disk_toggle pmbr_boot on GPT disks to toggle the MBR boot flag on and off." http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/bios.html
<TJ-> stevendale: Yes, that can help in hybrid installations because parted usually only does one or the other
<EriC^^> TJ-: so he should set the whole fat to have the ef00 hex code?
<daftykins> i sense someone is going for the google award today
<EriC^^> TJ-: or all fat partitions have the same guid?
<TJ-> EriC^^: "ef00" isn't really anything to do with GPT, it's something used by gdisk tools to represent the true GUID of an ESP... but yes, the ESP partition is set to 0xEF00 in those tools
<dongerino> How can I remove all files in a directory except one folder and it's contents?
<EriC^^> TJ-: ok, so if the uefi is to boot it the extracted iso he made, does he need to set it to ef00?
<dongerino> I installed ubuntu on my sda7 first, then onto sdb1, and ade sda7 my home, but forgot to format
<dongerino> so theres another ubuntu install in my /home folder
<dongerino> they are protected files and I can't rm them
<TJ-> EriC^^: The Globally Unique IDentifier is a 16-byte value and there are several defined for different purposes.
<ubuntu-mate> hello world
<dongerino> ey m8
<stevendale> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<EriC^^> TJ-: what sets it?
<TJ-> EriC^^: Yes, the partition needs marking as an EFI System Partition (ESP) so the the firmware know to search it for the UEFI boot loaders
<uio> Hi all. I have 1gb ram and sometimes the machine just freezes (or almost) in high CPU usage (I think) such that the only way out is hard power-off. Any ideas on alternative ways to solve this issue. For example, last time I visited chesscademy.com, it just froze....
<EriC^^> TJ-: ok
<daftykins> uio: sounds like you have no swap.
<TJ-> EriC^^: The partitioning tool will. In the case of the gdisk tools when you specify 0xEF00 it'll actually use the GUID for an ESP, which is C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
<stevendale> ^
<EriC^^> TJ-: oh ok, i see
<uio> daftykins: Hmmm. How might I check it?
<daftykins> uio: free -m
<uio> daftykins: swap shows 0            0              0...
<stevendale> uio: You can follow this guide here to create a swap file: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-add-swap-on-ubuntu-14-04
<TJ-> EriC^^: The 0xEF00 came from extending the single-byte MBR fdisk type codes to double-bytes and then mapping the resulting doube-byte values as close as possible to the MBR values to help people recognise the related/same types in both partitioning schemes
<EriC^^> dongerino: you could open a terminal, type gksu nautilus, and then browse to your /home and delete the files you don't want, also press ctrl+h if there are any hidden files too
<daftykins> uio: yep so you don't have one by the sounds. also: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo parted -l | pastebinit" and paste the link to us
<EriC^^> TJ-: i see
<uio> daftykins: Sorry, I don't quite understand what you mean...
<TJ-> EriC^^: A good list of GUIDs: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table#Partition_type_GUIDs
<uio> stevendale: Thanks... I am reading it right now !
<EriC^^> TJ-: thanks
<daftykins> uio: commands to run
<daftykins> uio: the given link provides bad advice btw.
<uio> daftykins: Good to know! What would you suggest...
<daftykins> what i pointed out above
<daftykins> open a terminal and run the command i shared
<uio> daftykins: I ran the command
<daftykins> ok follow my above instruction
<uio> daftykins: It is showing errors...
<daftykins> can i buy a vowel?
<nuzarman> ok
<daftykins> or could you mention said errors...
<uio> daftykins: ha!
<uio> daftykins: linux-image-3.16.0-40-generic is not configured..
<stevendale> uio: sudo apt-get -f install
<daftykins> ugh alright so you've got package fun
<uio> daftykins: linux-image-generic-lts-utopic is not configured
<uio> stevendale: Thanks! What will that do...
<daftykins> yes i saw.
<stevendale> uio: APT will try to correct any package dependency errors automatically
<uio> daftykins: Oh  - before this continues, and likely the source of the problem. (sorry it slipped my mind) I'm using lubuntu.... so I guess I should just leave for the other channel, or is this the same for both ?
<stevendale> uio: There's #lubuntu
<daftykins> carry on, it's all covered
<uio> daftykins: Should I paste all the errors?
<daftykins> you're taking advice from one user and trying to supply it to another
<daftykins> s/it/the result/
<daftykins> your current command was from stevendale, you can provide output to him/her :)
<uio> daftykins: no, I mean for the one you gave me.
<daftykins> no longer relevant, keep working with stevendale ^
<uio> stevendale:  I ran the command you gave me and then the one from daftykins again. Still errors.
<stevendale> uio: sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-3.16.0-40-generic
<Tony_> hero100
<Merdam> Chimpout Forum has now fully migrated to Chimpmania Forum!  Check out Chimpmania radio and listen to our invaluable advice and commentary regarding the feral negroid beast!  If you can't stand niggers, you will love Chimpmania!  http://chimpmania.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?84
<ObrienDave> wow, and so it begins again *sigh*
<ex0r> TJ-, Are you here?
<TJ-> ex0r: just about; about to go to bed it's 0239 here
<ex0r> TJ-, I just wanted to say thank you for the help earlier
<ObrienDave> ex0r, how did it go?
<ex0r> I ended up just reinstalling ubuntu
<ex0r> removed 15 and reinstalled 14.04
<ObrienDave> well now you can do-release-upgrade and get back to 15.04 eventually
<TJ-> x0r did you fix it?
<TJ-> ex0r: Ha! good solution :)
<microm> Is enemy territory still available? I don't see it in synaptic
<microm> and it seems it was uninstalled from my system
<ObrienDave> microm, it's in PlayDeb, i think
<leonic> hello i am in a live version and  i installl chromiun but it crashed a lot  any idea why
<Bashing-om> leonic: Running out of ram ?
<ObrienDave> live version is meant to sample the OS
<ObrienDave> and install
<leonic> that explain it  but a don't have a hard drive at the momen  only a sd of 8 Gb
<ObrienDave> you can install to the sd card. i have several like that
<ex0r> ObrienDave, - No thanks, I didn't really find any benefit of 15
<ex0r> tbh
<ex0r> wait people still play enemy territory?
<ObrienDave> ex0r, i prefer the LTS anyway. don't have to worry about 6 month release cycles :)
<ex0r> shouldn't 15 be lts?
<ex0r> Or is it every two years?
<ObrienDave> every 2 years
<leonic> ObrienDave,  do you mean install ubuntu in the sd can you give a link
<ObrienDave> 16.04 will be LTS
<ex0r> I wonder how much it'll change from 14
<ObrienDave> leonic, how are you running the live OS?
<ex0r> I want to play enemy territory now
<ex0r> I haven't played that in like 10 years
<ObrienDave> ex0r, i wouldn't know. i'm on Xubuntu, i have a 3 year cycle
<leonic> installed in the sd car i have a usb adapter
<ex0r> ooh what's the difference between kubuntu ubuntu and xubuntu ?
<ObrienDave> the desktop environment mostly
<leonic> i made it bootable whit yumi i have mint and puppy but for some rason puppy don't load
<ObrienDave> k = kde  x = xfce
<ObrienDave> leonic, if you have another sd/usb stick, you can use the current live system to install to the other device
<conan> good night, someone could help me on this issue? " I'm on the latest Linux Mint release on an Acer Aspire S3. Unfortunately  I can't set the screen brightness in the Screen preferences. It doesn't  matter which position the slider has, it's always the same brightness.  Am I doing something wrong? Is there another way to set the brightness? "
<ObrienDave> !mint | conan
<ubottu> conan: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<OerHeks> mint has its own issues
<ex0r> oh, and ubuntu uses its own?
<leonic> conan use xrandr
<microm> error while loading shared libraries: libXext.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<leonic> how mouch space ubuntu need to install
<leonic> 4 Gb o more
<microm> I must have removedd 386 libraries by accident last week thinking I did not need them, how do I get them back?
<regedit> EriC^^ ? dayangkun ?
<ObrienDave> leonic, 4GB minimum
<ObrienDave> 8GB is better
<regedit> well well well, some things have finally gone right this time round :)
<ObrienDave> \o/
<leonic> i guess 4Gb whiot libre office
<ObrienDave> leonic, yes you would need an 8GB or better
<regedit> i am able to boot to windows and to ubuntu
<ObrienDave> \o/
<EriC^^> regedit: by dayangkun you mean daftykins?
<regedit> EriC^^: heya :D oh i guess so
<leonic>  iguees ai need  other pc to do it  becasus my other sd adpter does not boot
<leonic> it work but dont boot  i am using the camera to run the live version
<ObrienDave> yes making it bootable is a good thing :)
<EriC^^> regedit: ok, that's great that windows is booting and so is ubuntu
<regedit> EriC^^: i would really love to record the lessons learned here: what were those magic GPT steps you made me do, and why did they help (along with the FAT32 windows install drive with the EFI files)
<conan> Personal, sorry. I am using ubuntu-mate and the problem is the same as described for LinuxMint. Display brightness always at 100%
<ex0r> hmm
<ex0r> it seems enemy territory wont install
<EriC^^> regedit: well uefi can't be installed in legacy(msdos) partition tables, it might have helped if windows decides to install in legacy if it finds a msdos partition table, anyways the command was sudo parted -l to get the disk then sudo gdisk /dev/sdX , then press "o" then "w"
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireS3
<histo> conan: I have to boot using acpi_backlight=vendor and acpi_osi=Linux to fix my backlight brightness
<ObrienDave> ex0r, http://www.playdeb.net/game/Enemy%20Territory
<histo> conan: perhaps try that in your /etc/default/grub  and sudo update-grub after the changes
<EriC^^> regedit: i think what you did with daftykins was made fat32 partition and copy all the files over, the command is mkfs.fat -F 32 /dev/sdxY
<EriC^^> *sudo mkfs.fat
<ex0r> hmm I tried using the .run installer that is on the official site
<EriC^^> regedit: after you create a partition first using gparted
<ex0r> and that one doesnt seem to work
<ex0r> says package unavailable
<ObrienDave> ex0r, go through playdeb ppa
<__Myst__> Hi guys
 * ex0r researches
<__Myst__> I'm having issues with my wi-fi connection
<__Myst__> I'm on a b43xx wifi chip, and I've tried multiple fixes
<__Myst__> disabling ipv6, disabling f-something, etc...
<ObrienDave> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<__Myst__> nothing works
<__Myst__> ObrienDave: Did you even read what I said? None of that worked
<regedit> EriC^^: i think i did both partitioning and fat32 formatting within gparted
<EriC^^> regedit: oh ok
<ObrienDave> __Myst__, you did not mention you tried the factoid link ;P
<OerHeks> which bcm43xx exactly?
<conan> histo: I used this command line and not decided: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor acpi_osi=Linux"
<__Myst__> ObrienDave: Factoid link?
<__Myst__> OerHeks: bcm4311 iirc
<__Myst__> how do I check again?
<ex0r> woohoo ill be playing me some ET pretty soon!
<HiGregS> is there  a gui for kernel modules? Something that handles multiple installed kernels perhaps?
<ex0r> and I love this playdeb!
<__Myst__> OerHeks: BCM4331
<TJ-> HiGregS: what do you mean, what do you want to do? the kernel has a gui configuration tool
<HiGregS> see what module versions are installed, update, downgrade, blacklist, etc.
<__Myst__> sgh
<TJ-> HiGregS: Modules in the file-system are under "/lib/modules/<kernel-version>/" there's no GUI wrappers around the command line tools for manipulating the kernel settings
<histo> conan: k did it work?
<BUITRE> voy por el mundo volando y buscando ayuda=ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !es | BUITRE
<ubottu> BUITRE: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<HiGregS> TJ-, seems like a good project for an interested developer (gui kernel module tool)
<conan> histo: Não, coloquei de acordo a linha de comando que te passei. viu?
<conan> histo: No, according put the command line that you spent.We saw?
<TJ-> HiGregS: I can't think of any kernel developer that would swap command-line for a GUI
<HiGregS> It's pretty horrendous trying to navigate all the tools (plus directory modifications for blacklisting).
<BUITRE> lotus; tanks but i dont know how and where to select any option, my english is not well and i dont understand many words i'am 59. let's try to in english, do you want to help or anybody else .
<TJ-> HiGregS: blacklisting for loading kernels? Just entries in "/etc/modprobe.d/"
<lotuspsychje> BUITRE: we surely want to help, can you describe your problem please?
<histo> conan: what?  edit the default grub file then sudo update-grub
<HiGregS> TJ-, sure! but there are about a dozen "just ..." for each individual function. And each of the 7 or 8 programs are a (small) learning curve. Would be nice for a gui to list the installed modules, be able to select a drop down (enable, disable, blacklist, etc.). And install from file, list available ones, etc.
<TJ-> HiGregS: That's not so much a kernel issue, that's a distro issue for the userspace tooling
<BUITRE> i have installed a version of ubuntu and at this time experience an ¿overflow? i mean the processor speed go up and is working at 99% of it capacity and the system is very slow, i never seen it beefore
<ObrienDave> ex0r, the main page is http://www.getdeb.net
<lotuspsychje> BUITRE: ubuntu version?
<TJ-> HiGregS: It's done so infrequently no one has felt it so annoying as to want to write a GUI for it... but it's open source ... feel free to write a tool :)
<ex0r> ObrienDave, - I got it going :)
<ex0r> now just to wait forever for it to install >.<
<ObrienDave> cool :)
<TJ-> ex0r: same here... building a bisect kernel image :)
<BUITRE> well; the base is ubuntu but the name is voyager x
<ex0r> not sure what that is >.<
<HiGregS> TJ-: I agree with your sentiment. It's surprising that it hasn't annoyed anyone else (gui kernel module tool)
<snkcld> this is very strange. when i run nvidia-352, and i copy text in chrome, my tab freezes
<BUITRE> lotus
<snkcld> even when i run bumblebee, and i do _not_ run nvidia on chrome, it _still_ happens
<lotuspsychje> BUITRE: im sorry mate, we can only support ubuntu
<snkcld> but if i run nouveau, its perfectly fine
<conan> histo
<conan> conan
<histo> conan: ?
<snkcld> why would the graphics driver be intefering with the clipboard?
<lotuspsychje> snkcld: bumblebee is outdated, use nvidia-prime instead
<histo> snkcld: maybe chrome is the issue?
<snkcld> isnt nvidia-prime differnet though, in what it effectively does?
<lotuspsychje> snkcld: is your card optimus?
<snkcld> yes
<snkcld> gtx 860m
<lotuspsychje> snkcld: then you need nvidia-prime package
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-prime | snkcld
<snkcld> when i used prime etc, no bumblebee, this still happens
<ubottu> snkcld: nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.1 (vivid), package size 10 kB, installed size 114 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<lotuspsychje> snkcld: in combination with wich driver?
<snkcld> 352
<snkcld> but i tried 346 too iirc
<lotuspsychje> snkcld: did yiu enable performance mode in nvidia-settings?
<snkcld> yes
<snkcld> the copy paste is specificallythe problem
<snkcld> performance was perfect
<lotuspsychje> snkcld: could be not related sure, just pointing your optimus
<BUITRE> lotus ; do you know how to ? ... well before start is appear  the name ubuntu not voyager, thanks anyway... i'am mexican.
<cfhowlett> !es | BUITRE
<lotuspsychje> BUITRE: if you install ubuntu we can help you, but voyager live x isnt supported here sorry
<ubottu> BUITRE: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<lotuspsychje> Flannel: tnx
<snkcld> even with nvidia-prime though, i dont understand why copy paste would hit video drivers?
<reisio> ?
<lotuspsychje> snkcld: i didnt said it was related mate, but worth a try to install needed things for your optimus card right?
<histo> snkcld: why do you assume it's related to copy and paste?
<regedit> :( seems even konversation can't save me from a simply bad wifi connection...
<regedit> did i miss anything EriC^^
<EriC^^> nah
<snkcld> i saaid that cause it happens when i copy text
<EriC^^> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<regedit> EriC^^:  i was asking "...So this gdisk thing, why was it necessary? What did it do which finally helped everything be EFI? And what does "GPT" whatever that is have to do with it?"
<regedit> so many questions
<TJ-> snkcld: any clues in "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" ?
<EriC^^> regedit: i told you already
<EriC^^> regedit: well uefi can't be installed in legacy(msdos) partition tables, it might have helped if windows decides to install in legacy if it finds a msdos partition table, anyways the command was sudo parted -l to get the disk then sudo gdisk /dev/sdX , then press "o" then "w"
<regedit> so it does something about legacy(msdos) partition tables?
<EriC^^> regedit: gpt is a partition table type, like msdos, except it's newer and can have a lot more primary partitions and have bigger partitions (+2TB)
<snkcld> nothing
<snkcld> in fact, i tried ot copy that text from the chrome tab, and the tab froze
<EriC^^> and it's used with uefi
<snkcld> and it never made it to my clipboard
<EriC^^> regedit: that command makes a fresh gpt partition table, you had a msdos one
<regedit> EriC^^: how might one opt for that kind of partitioning configuration if only in Windows world (without gdisk) ? Or does that force usage of lageacy(msdos) partition tables
<TJ-> regedit: Disk drives usually have data written to them in multiple partitions. Those partitions are defined in a partition table at the start of the disk. Originally 4 partitions were thought to be sufficient and were stored in 64 bytes in the first sector (of 512 bytes) called the Master Boot Record (MBR). Later we needed more partitions on a disk and introduced Extended Partitions where MBR could chain several partition tables together. That got to be a mess, so
<TJ->  GUID Partition Table design was introduced which addresses all the shortcomings and stores its data in a different place on the disk. The MBR tools on Linux are fdisk and its variations, for GPT its gdisk and companions, plus parted and gparted and so on
<EriC^^> regedit: you can have gpt partitions in windows, i think the command diskpart in windows can let you do that, not sure
<histo> EriC^^: true
<regedit> EriC^^: ahh ok makes sense
<EriC^^> you can make partitions and format them with that command, not sure if you can make a new partition table too
<regedit> and TJ- that was awesome thanks!
<TJ-> regedit: The UEFI standards require a disk to use GPT and to have a special partition (the EFI System Partition - ESP) containing all the boot-loaders, drivers, and tools (such as the UEFI shell) that the motherboard firmware will need/use
<regedit> ahaa i see... things are starting to make sense now
<regedit> might there be a "for noobs" wiki page explaining all this? i could really have used it just 2 days ago... then again i could have just googled for it a bit more...
<regedit> so back in msdos land, i had like, 1 partition per partition. But once I started installing windows after configuring GPT, suddenly there was like whoa 4 partitions already; System something, EFI something, something something, and only then my actual partition
<TJ-> regedit: To provide backward compatibility a disk can have both MBR (in sector 0) and GPT (in sector 1) on the same disk. This is usually called a GPT disk with Hybrid or Protective MBR
<regedit> interesting
<regedit> i wonder if I did that? or is it all GPT now
<EriC^^> you have a protective mbr
<TJ-> regedit: Microsoft went overboard with their allocation of partitions when they adopted GPT - not sure why, it was mostly unnecessary
<EriC^^> it's so that some other os that doesn't recognize gpt doesn't think your disk isn't partitioned and tries to partition it
<ObrienDave> gpt can have 128 partitions iirc
<TJ-> regedit: The different between a hybrid and Protective MBR is, the latter has 1 partition defined which covers the entire disk so that tools that don't know about GPT partitions will think the entire disk is already in use and won't try to create MBR partitions that would wipe out existing data
<snkcld> is htere anywayi can have copy paste handled by some other service?
<TJ-> Whoops! we overloaded regedit with data :)
<histo> !partition | regedit
<ubottu> regedit: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ObrienDave> poor regedit ;P
<TJ-> histo: regiedt quit a couple minutes ago
<EriC^^> !partition | ubottu: !partition |
<ubottu> EriC^^: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<EriC^^> i had to see if ubottu would explode
<regedit> wait what happened, didnt realize i got disconnected
<regedit> i was yappin on
<powersurge> hey, I'm on an xps 13 and I'm suffering from a problem where after a while all touches on my touchpad are registered as clicks
<powersurge> I found a reference here: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dell_XPS_13_(2015)#Touchpad to my issue but I'm having trouble sussing out what I actually need to do to fix it
<powersurge> do I need to use the 4.1 kernel to fix it?
<TJ-> regedit: The different between a hybrid and Protective MBR is, the latter has 1 partition defined which covers the entire disk so that tools that don't know about GPT partitions will think the entire disk is already in use and won't try to create MBR partitions that would wipe out existing data
<cfhowlett> powersurge, device specific trouble is best solved via the OEM, i.e. Dell
<powersurge> well, I found a solution, I think, I'm just having trouble digesting it
<TJ-> regedit: Hybrid MBR allows use of the other 3 primary MBR partitions to map directly onto 3 of the GPT partitions (using the same starting sector number and quantity of sectors) so that both MBR and GPT tools can 'see' those 3 partitions.
<Bashing-om> regedit: TJ-'s most excellent tutorial on booting : https://iam.tj/kb/pc/boot/#a_bootloader .
<TJ-> Bashing-om: I'd  forgotten I wrote that!
<regedit> TJ-: knowledge overflow :p
<ex0r> grr et wont load :(
<regedit> so does any of this explain why i dont have BIOS setup anymore?
<TJ-> regedit: BIOS was replaced by UEFI but its' all firmware on the motherboard - just they implement different public interfaces (APIs) that the boot-loaders need to talk to
<TJ-> regedit: UEFI adds a lot of powerful extensibility such as being able to load device drivers before the operating system is started which is especially useful for *big* server systems
<regedit> TJ-: so for example how might i switch Virtualization now that i converted to UEFI?
<EriC^^> TJ-: he had installed windows in uefi mode, then ubuntu but the installer told him windows was in legacy mode, so he tried installed both in legacy then came here, i hold him to make a fresh gpt and then install windows, daftykins extracted the iso on a fat32 and everything worked out well
<TJ-> regedit: enable the VT extensions of the CPU, you mean? On AMD they should be enabled by default. On Intel CPUs the firmware should provide an option to do that
<regedit> ^ my entire day accurately reduced to a nutshell
<TJ-> EriC^^: yeah, I saw the bootinfo output, looked like a bit of a mix up somewhere
<EriC^^> so i guess the question is, does windows decide to install in legacy mode if it finds the disk has a msdos partition table? i know if you boot in uefi it should install in uefi.. so.. i dont know if making a gpt helped, or daftykin 's iso extract or ....
<regedit> TJ-: well until now i used to switch it on in BIOS, what do i do now?
<EriC^^> that's what regedit wants to know
<snkcld> how can i go about figuring out where a window "is" as far as processing, if its frozen?
<snkcld> is that what apport does? when X sees that a window doesnt respoind, apport generates a trace?
<regedit> and ^ what EriC^^ said
<TJ-> regedit: UEFI should still provide a Setup menu - in many firmwares you can barely tell the difference between BIOS and UEFI although some desktop motherboards have a GUI based Setup
<TJ-> regedit: Usually you press F2 or similar at power-on, the screen should show a hint as to what key to press
<regedit> TJ-: i cant seem to reach this setup menu anymore :( used to be Fn+F2, which now does nothing
<TJ-> regedit: What make/model is the PC?
<regedit> TJ-: Fn+F12 would always show BIOS boot menu. currently still works, except the additional option to go to bios setup - disappeared!
<regedit> TJ-: Lenovo IdeaPad U410 (non Touch)\
<TJ-> regedit: Did you enable Fastboot? If so, I believe there's a special sequence in Windows to disable that so you can enter Setup again
<TJ-> regedit: have you read page 39 of the user manual?
<TJ-> gone again!
<TJ-> In case I've gone when regedit returns, from the manual: "To start the BIOS setup utility:" "Press the Novo button and then select BIOS Setup."
<TJ-> regedit: from the manual: "To start the BIOS setup utility:" "Press the Novo button and then select BIOS Setup."
<ex0r> grr you need 32 bit linux to play ET
<regedit> connection keeps dropping...
<ObrienDave> no, you need to install multiarch support
<TJ-> ex0r: Ubuntu is multilib now; if the system is installed as 64-bit you can install the 32-bit libraries as well to support 32-bit processes
<ObrienDave> ex0r,
<regedit> TJ-: i dont remember there being an option about that, it was a very minimal phoenix bios setup
<ex0r> TJ-, thats what im doing right now but not sure what libraries it needs.
<ex0r> ObrienDave, - how do I do that? sudo apt-get install multiarch ?
<ObrienDave> !multilib
<TJ-> ex0r: run "ldd /path/to/executable"
<regedit> TJ-: no mention of speed bootup or anything like that that i can remember
<ObrienDave> !multiarch
<ObrienDave> i cant remember, been so long since i did it LOL
<ex0r> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiArch
<ex0r> now to find out what libs et needs from 32 so I can install them
<regedit> TJ-: actually the manufacturer did publish a BIOS fix to "fix BIOS not being accessible after using windows recovery" which might be relevant. I did try installing it in the past and failed, but then again i didnt have UEFI/GPT setup correctly either...
<Ben64> ex0r: what is et
<ex0r> enemy territory
<TJ-> regedit: Ahhhh... now that is sounding more like it ... bug in the firmware. Can you install that update now you've repaired Windows?
<regedit> am i the only one being dropped from freenode all this time?...
<Ben64> ex0r: googling enemy territory linux .... the first link is how to get it working on ubuntu
<Ben64> regedit: you're quitting
 * TJ- giggles
<ObrienDave> ex0r, sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get update
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ObrienDave> then install ET
<ObrienDave> or run it. it should work then
<ex0r> will give that a try.. thank you! I forgot about this game
<regedit> so what if my wifi is unstable? just hold on another few seconds...
<juanito> gday guys, got an ipv6 related question, I have a box at linode and they send RA with a gateway at fe80::1 it works sweet on the default config
<juanito> if i add fe80::1 to one of the interface on the box this ra is then skipped
<juanito> does anyone has an idea ?
<TJ-> juanito: That makes sense. The routing table will route to your local interface if you give it fe80::1
<regedit> TJ-: so uh, any clues about my BIOS setup?
<TJ-> regedit: Ahhhh... now that is sounding more like it ... bug in the firmware. Can you install that update now you've repaired Windows?
<TJ-> regedit: I think you've got update the firmware to fix it
<juanito> TJ-: mmm why would it route it to local interface ?
<juanito> fe80 is link-local
<juanito> so the scope of the interface only right ?
<juanito> the ra comes from the interface eth0 so it should be added
<juanito> actually if i had the route manually it work
<juanito> add
<TJ-> juanito: correct, but on the PC the routing table will only contain 1 entry for that destination
<tomhardy_> hey all... i'm looking for a bittorrent program that's good.. i hate both transmission and deluge.   Transmission because it doesn't have anyway to add local peers, and lacks many options, Deluge because it just crashes all the time.
<tomhardy_> Utorrent on osx and windows is excellent. are there any other alternatives for ubuntu.. i don't mind if they are command line based.. just needs to have lots of options
<Ben64> tomhardy_: you should just figure out why deluge is crashing
<juanito> TJ-: what do u mean the ra i receive should add it , if i remove the fe80::1 from an other interface then it reappears again
<ex0r> and no that didnt fix it
<ObrienDave> reboot?
<regedit> TJ-: dayum this is my wifi bad luck day. i was linking this list look for BIOS http://support.lenovo.com/sg/en/products/laptops-and-netbooks/ideapad-u-series-laptops/ideapad-u410?c=1
<TJ-> regedit: That looks like the fix: https://download.lenovo.com/consumer/mobiles/bios_readme_u310_u410.txt
<TJ-> regedit: The update for Windows 8, not the one for Windows 7
<TJ-> regedit: version 65CN99WW
<kostkon> tomhardy_, qbitorrent. Great option. You can add its ppa to keep it up-to-date.
<tomhardy_> nice.. i'll check it out
<tomhardy_> kostkon: does it have lots of options? and command line?
<kostkon> tomhardy_, GUI is similar to Utorrent's
<kostkon> tomhardy_, i'm guessing yes for both
<tomhardy_> sweet, local peers is the thing i need the most
<tomhardy_> :)
<regedit> TJ-: yep that is the exact BIOS up that's not behaving right
<regedit> did you get my message about how it installs? *
<regedit> BIOS *update
<TJ-> regedit: No I didn't
<regedit> this is where i got it from http://support.lenovo.com/sg/en/products/laptops-and-netbooks/ideapad-u-series-laptops/ideapad-u410?c=1
<TJ-> regedit: Yes... i got that and sent you 3 messages about it
<TJ-> regedit: version 65CN99WW
<TJ-> regedit: That looks like the fix: https://download.lenovo.com/consumer/mobiles/bios_readme_u310_u410.txt
<regedit> yes i took the Windows 8.1 x64 version, is that not the same?
<TJ-> regedit: Yes... did it install?
<regedit> i run it, it immediately seems to try flashing without any confirmation, immediately restarts the system (without asking!..), power cycle occurs, and then nothing - black screen
<regedit> until i give up and hard reboot
<regedit> and pray the system isnt fried
<TJ-> regedit: OK, that's certainly not correct. Since you reinstalled Windows have you installed *all* the Lenovo specific drivers too? I bet 1 of those is needed to access the firmware to upgrade it
<TJ-> regedit: OK, that's certainly not correct. Since you reinstalled Windows have you installed *all* the Lenovo specific drivers too? I bet 1 of those is needed to access the firmware to upgrade it
 * TJ- rolls eyes
<HoloIRCUser3> Is there an easy way to tether my cell phone to 14.04?
<regedit> TJ-: actually not yet, will try. Are youuuu on for much longer today/night?
<HoloIRCUser3> I Friedlander earlier but that didn't work
<TJ-> HoloIRCUser3: Network Manager allows you to create a "Wireless (shared)" or "Wired (shared)" connection
<HoloIRCUser3> Tried planet
<TJ-> regedit: it's 04:53 and I'm off to bed :)
<HoloIRCUser3> TJ cool
<regedit> TJ-: alright, thanks a ton for all the help!
<TJ-> regedit: OK, that's certainly not correct. Since you reinstalled Windows have you installed *all* the Lenovo specific drivers too? I bet 1 of those is needed to access the firmware to upgrade it
<regedit> TJ-: actually not yet, will try
<HoloIRCUser3> Anyone have a good link that describes the process?
<regedit> TJ-: so like, without chipset or video driver the BIOS flash wont work?
<genewitch> i need a desktop application that tries to read files and display any image files it finds in a grid or slideshow
<TJ-> regedit: I'd bet one of those packages contains motherboard specific drivers to access the firmware interface
<regedit> i somehow doubt it, since earlier today i did have most drivers installed (including chipset) and the flash still didnt go
<regedit> but ill try
<TJ-> regedit: Look in the Windows Event Log for clues as to why it crashes
<genewitch> ...
<jeeves_moss> has anyone been able to install spotify on x86 hardware?  I've added the repo, did the update, but it can't find the package
<regedit> some of those lenovo packages are broken BTW, dont extract/install correctly etc...
<TJ-> regedit: That doesn't sound good
<regedit> TJ-: might chipset directly from Intel be better than the one offered by manufacturer?
<TJ-> regedit: have you seen this? http://support.lenovo.com/sg/en/products/laptops-and-netbooks/ideapad-u-series-laptops/ideapad-u410/documents/HT101636?tabName=Solutions
<regedit> TJ-: oh cool, does an equivalent exist for linux/ubuntu?
<TJ-> regedit: The OS reboot-into-setup? No, I doubt it, although I bet it just flips a couple of bits in the firmware nv-ram
<regedit> TJ-: no i mean a way to view bios version
<EriC^^> dmidecode
<EriC^^> sudo dmidecode
<regedit> TJ-: also, by step 10 on that page, it used to say Setup, now that option has disappeared
<regedit> version is 65CN13WW, thanks EriC^^
<TJ-> regedit: to view firmware version without tools you can also do: dmesg | grep DMI
<regedit> hm indeed
<TJ-> regedit: good luck with that, I'm off for a final kernel test before sleep
<regedit> k rebooting to windows to try and flash that bios
<regedit> cheers TJ-thanks again
<lost> would anyone be interested in teaching me some tips and tricks ?
<BuzzardBuzz> lost, what would you like to learn today?
<lost> BuzzardBuzz: yes im always looking to learn some stuff
<lost> im on youtube learning how to exploit android using metasploit now
<BuzzardBuzz> sounds like your learning some neat things today
<lost> im going to install kali on a flash tonight also so i can have it available because i use ubuntu normally
<BuzzardBuzz> recently i used transmission to get kali and have not had time to install it yet
<lost> i like to do things colabotativly tho i like it when if i dont understand i can ask someone i dont have many people i can ask about this stuff
<BuzzardBuzz> you should get a fast download speed for that
<lost> i was thinking of just making it a bootable usb for kali
<BuzzardBuzz> have you tried using virtual machines instead for learning
<OerHeks> please, kali is not supported here
<OerHeks> !kali
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<lost> well im planning to get a better connection soon me and my gf are moving in toghether
<lost> im only using kali here i was just talking about getting kali thats all
<lost> oops sorry im only using ubuntu sorry
<MCSH> Hi, I'm getting kernel panic on ubuntu 15.04. Can someone help me?
<BuzzardBuzz> you get the panic with a live boot media?
<lost> BuzzardBuzz: i have yes  ive used virtual
<OerHeks> MCSH, pastebin some details
<lost> my fave distro is ubuntu but kali i just want as a bootable usb so i have it ready to use
<MCSH> I can't.  The system freezes. The GUI won't respond at all. And if it happens that I'm in tty for some reason I see a stack trace of hex numbers
<lost> BuzzardBuzz: what is your fav distro
<MCSH> I can't.  The system freezes. The GUI won't respond at all. And if it happens that I'm in tty for some reason I see a stack trace of hex numbers
<MCSH> Sorry for duplication,  my connection was lost for a moment
<BuzzardBuzz> have you gotten no panic using different settings for the boot in the past with this machine?
<OerHeks> MCSH, there should be a log, /var/log/syslog or dmesg
<OerHeks> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<MCSH> OerHesks, I'm aware but as soon as I log in everything freezes.
<lost> if i want to find specific files how do i do that through terminal
<lost> ls
<BuzzardBuzz> list files
<lost> like if i want to find my syslog how do i find the exact location
<BuzzardBuzz> lost try this -> sudo tail -n 100 -f /var/log/syslog
<BuzzardBuzz> lost: inside the terminal you will see things happening
<lost> BuzzardBuzz: what does this do?
<BuzzardBuzz> lost: you see the stuff added to your logs as it happens
<lost> what does it do?
<MCSH> OerHeks I tried to pastebinit from recovery but I don't have Internet access.  I tried enabling it but still no luck using ifconfig
<BuzzardBuzz> lost: it displays logged information into the terminal window
<lost> oh
<lost> BuzzardBuzz: what do you think the top 10-20 cmds i should know?
<nabn> anyone using gnome on ubuntu? how can i configure it so that i can alt-tab between windows only on the current workspace?
<lost> BuzzardBuzz: is there a cmd to check the temp of cpu-gpu ?
<lost> BuzzardBuzz: if so is there a cmd to make the fan speed higher and stuff like that ?
<BuzzardBuzz> there are some packages to hepl with hardware monitoring
<BuzzardBuzz> i prefer gui operation and less command line things
<lost> could you teach me how to do a remote shutdown?
<BuzzardBuzz> like using a webadmin type remote connection like for a server
<nabn> lost: if you can ssh into the machine, i suppose you could issue a 'sudo poweroff'
<cloud2332> ubuntu app center does not let me download Wine, any ideas why?
<lost> BuzzardBuzz: oh i c .  i love the whole terminal interaction with my os
<lost> nabn: secure shell into a machine?
<lost> nabn: im super new to linux could you help me understand  ? what does that mean ssh  and how could i do this?
<cloud2332> on 15.04 but I can not download Wine. anyone know y?
<lost> nabn:im interested in learning code i was even thinking about writing a code for when i first do a fresh install so it would install all the things i normally would do and even customize the background and all that stuff that i usually do with one code is this possible id even like to learn how to write a code for virus to do a botnet for my self at home to remote control my other computers on my lan
<lost> i just am trying to learn a bunch of stuff and i have no one to ask thats why im here sorry to bug you
<cloud2332> I hear you <lost> trying to do the same here. new in into user myself.
<lost> does anyone know where i could go to find ready made scripts others made ?
<cloud2332> new ubuntu user.
<BuzzardBuzz> lost: you can remote conrtol your lan easily enough
<lost> cloud2332: ive been playing with linux for about a year now but im very ambitious becaus ei was a windows user and hated it lol
<BuzzardBuzz> you just need to get vnc servers running on the computers that need controlling
<Lurchy> evening all
<Lurchy> anyone awake?
<lost> BuzzardBuzz: do you know how to set up a at home botnet i have 3 other computers i wanna make do some stuff maybe even have them at my moms and play with them from my house
<cloud2332> lost: I agree I left Windows and now I have left Mac liking Linux a lot more just wish I could figure why it is not allowing me to download Wine. need to open a Windows program for school.
<lost> cloud2332: do u use terminal much?
<BuzzardBuzz> what are the operating systems for the 3 other computers that need to be under your control
<Lurchy> whats the command to post on the clipboard again?  I need some help setting static IP on a new ubuntu install
<cloud2332> lost: just started last Thursday. trying to figure it out, learning to program for school
<BuzzardBuzz> install vnc server software on each and use vnc client on your ubuntu machine
<Lurchy> once I update interfaces file...whats command to restart my network again??
<Lurchy> "reload network" gives me error
<Lurchy> ...
<lost> cloud2332: did u add repository?
<nabn> lost: if you do a 'sudo poweroff' in your terminal, it shuts your computer down. SSH-ing is remotely accessing a computer from another over a network. Do a bit of googling on how to do this, there are plenty of resources. here's one: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-ssh-to-connect-to-a-remote-server-in-ubuntu
<cloud2332> lost: what is that? I read in the forums that wine would open the exe file so that I could run the program.
<lost> nabn:thank you
<Lurchy> once I update interfaces file...whats command to restart my network again??
<BuzzardBuzz> lost: using ssh you can also use vnc from your house to your moms to control other computers
<lost> BuzzardBuzz: thank you i just looked some stuff up about sshing
<BuzzardBuzz> you are very welcome :)
<Ben64> cloud2332: open terminal, type "sudo apt-get install wine"
<lost> Ben64: i think he needs repository also
<Ben64> no
<lost> oh ok
<B0g4r7> wine should be in the default repo(s)
<BuzzardBuzz> im surprised wine is not on the preinstalled list for the distro
<Ben64> it shouldn't be
<cloud2332> I am clueless cause it won't let me download it from the app center, message say no connection
<B0g4r7> It's quite friggin large.  Installing by default would consume quite a bit.
<Ben64> cloud2332: run the command i suggested
<BuzzardBuzz> how large is it?
<cloud2332> ben64: trying now.
<B0g4r7> I'm BuzzardBuzz IDK offhand, but I'd say over half a gig.
<BuzzardBuzz> wow, i can remember when it was alot smaller
<lost> well the ppa is "ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa"
<cloud2332> ben64: I typed and it came back with command not found
<Ben64> pastebin the full command and error
<B0g4r7> I'm pretty impressed by wine.  It runs a lot more stuff than I had expected it to.
<Ben64> cloud2332: also, what are you trying to run with wine
<cloud2332> a program called Raptor Flowchart
<lost> sudo add-apt-repository install ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa   is this how this would go?
<MCSH> Guys I think I solved my problem by un installing a druver, but I'm getting login loop.... what should I do
<Ben64> lost: stop worrying about the ppa
<cloud2332> ben64: did you say to type something else on the command line?
<Ben64> cloud2332: pastebin the full command and error
<lost> Ben64: im not worring . im just new to linux and since i found the ppa i wanted to know if i was correct with how i wrote it out
<lost> cloud2332: check this
<lost> cloud2332: https://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu
<Ben64> lost: stop confusing stuff
<cloud2332> ben64: sorry new to the command line, don't know how to write the command now
<Ben64> lost: the ppa is not necessary, and it is very important to know the problem before suggesting unsupported 3rd party repositories
<Ben64> cloud2332: you said you typed it, and "it came back with command not found", please copy+paste the full command and error that you got into pastebin.com or a similar service
<cloud2332> lost: yes I have been there. it forces me to download it from the app center then it fails with a message of check your internet connection but I am on the internet
<BuzzardBuzz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/314362/ubuntu-13-04-login-loop
<BuzzardBuzz> there is a solution for the login loop on the previously posted page
<lost> Ben64: im not suggesting it i was asking if that was how it would be learning
<BuzzardBuzz> thope that helps your issue
<Ben64> lost: you're definitely suggesting it, please stop
<BuzzardBuzz> *hope
<lq> hello. I have done some work for nvidia tegra on my ubuntu host. During installation, armhf architecture has been enabled in apt and now i get 404 errors during apt-get update because trusty-security and backports does not have armhf packages. How do i solve such issues in general? Or do I have to live with the 404's?
<lost> Ben64: your rude and i really dont care what you think because first of all i know that i dont know much about whats going on so how about you just do what your doing and stop worring about me
<Ben64> lost: then stop confusing people with irrelevant information
<MCSH> That didn't helped but thanks. BuzzardBuzz. I think it's a driver issue. I'll try un installing nvidia
<RavenBlack> cloud, can you install other software or is it just wine that wont install?
<BuzzardBuzz> you are very welcome :)
<dtscode> https://bpaste.net/show/ef73e4577096 Can someone help me with this?
<cloud2332> ben64: put up into paste in
<Ben64> dtscode: what version of linux are you running?
<Ben64> cloud2332: you need to give me the url to the paste
<cloud2332> ravenblack: yes I can download other apps
<dtscode> Ben64: How can I tell?
<cloud2332> ben64: I am running 15.04, url is pastebin.com/zuet6sbu
<Ben64> dtscode: "lsb_release -a" or "cat /etc/issue"
<Ben64> cloud2332: take away the quotes
<dtscode> 14.04 trust
<dtscode> y
<Ben64> dtscode: that is not 14.04's kernel, not sure whats going on there
<cloud2332> ben64: k trying now
 * dtscode shrugs
<B0g4r7> dtscode, what does 'uname -r' say?
<dtscode> 2.6.32-042stab083.2
<cloud2332> ben64: I believe it did not work
<Ben64> cloud2332: pastebin again :)
<cloud2332> ben64: k
<B0g4r7> dtscode, that's, uh...odd.  That sure looks like a redhat-type kernel.
 * dtscode shrugs
<dtscode> It came with the vps
<xangua> then contact the VPS
<dtscode> Well I mean I can reinstall
<dtscode> or yeah I guess I should do that
<Lurchy> grr...how frustrating
<cloud2332> ben64: here is the new url pastebin.com/D9bVy7yz
<dupingping> Ubuntu Vivid does not offer commercial apps?
<Lurchy> setting static IP on fresh install and its not working  :-(
<Lurchy> anyone have a moment to help?
<lq> Lurchy: your network is not working?
<Lurchy> network works fine
<lq> can you post output of "ifconfig"?
<Lurchy> just installed fresh ubuntu server...dhcp works great...trying to set static ip behind my router for ubuntu server
<Ben64> cloud2332: ok, run "sudo apt-get update" and then try it again, it should work,
<Lurchy> lq...whats that command to post again?
<Lurchy> so I can post link of clipboard
<cloud2332> ben64: trying now
<Lurchy> I am using this link as my guide....http://www.unixmen.com/setup-static-ip-ubuntu-14-04/
<Lurchy> to set static ip
<lq> Lurchy: actually I dont know :) I do not show up here very often. I just upload it manually to paste.ubuntu.com
<BuzzardBuzz> Lurchy: this command might help you see what is happening for you during your attempts to set up the networking ->sudo tail -n 100 -f /var/log/syslog
<Lurchy> hold on buzzard...
<Lurchy> I edited my interface file to this....
<Lurchy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11717916/
<Lurchy> look accurate?
<Lurchy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11717919/
<Lurchy> oops
<cloud2332> ben64: took me to a grey screen with ok at the bottom but now I can't do nothing. what next?
<Lurchy> thats the right one
<Ben64> cloud2332: what took you to a grey screen
<BuzzardBuzz> so you dont want to just use the network-manager?
<Lurchy> but when I try to ifup/ifdown...give me error
<lq> Lurchy: I dont know about ubuntu server, but normally network manager does network stuff and might interfere
<lq> Lurchy: if thats the case, you can either disable it or start using it
<cloud2332> ben64: the download of wine. it is a screen that at the top is written configuring ttf-mscorefronts-installer
<Lurchy> forgive me guys...novice with ubuntu
<mach20x> ok, so somehow my 105gb partition got filled with junk I was able to use bleachbit to clear about 16gb's and emptied the trash for another 6gb's but I am still at a lost to account for the rest.
<Lurchy> taking the plunge :-)
<BuzzardBuzz> well network manager works well with static ip stuff but of course you dont have to use it
<Lurchy> well...I edited my inteface file...dont i have to restart networking on ubuntu server?
<Ben64> cloud2332: it might take a bit to get all the stuff it needs
<B0g4r7> Lurchy, what error is given?
<Lurchy> ifup/ifdown....no?
<BuzzardBuzz> you want to restart the networking service
<Lurchy> one sec..lemme try again
<B0g4r7> down, then up.
<lq> Lurchy: I am not sure but I think that because of networkmanager your interface file can be ignored.
<cloud2332> b82nd
<Lurchy> buzzard....wont a restart accomplish that?
<cloud2332> ben64: how do I I ow when it is done?
<BuzzardBuzz> yes it will]
<Ben64> cloud2332: you can probably look at the terminal window to see what its doing
<lq> so you either disable network manager and continue your way or start using network manager to do this static ip
<BuzzardBuzz> true
<lq> :)
<neetzz> Hey guys , I'm trying to download this very important package which is needed but unfortunately it's saying not found   when i run this commnad "sudo apt-get install kvm-pxe"  on my ubuntu 14.04
<Lurchy> lq......which is preferable...and why?
<cloud2332> ben64: I can't it has been replaced by this screen
<Lurchy> forgive the ignorant question
<xangua> !find kvm-pxe trusty | neetzz
<BuzzardBuzz> i prefer network manager due to the ease of use with the GUI
<ubottu> neetzz: Package/file kvm-pxe does not exist in trusty
<lq> Lurchy: Personally, I would use networkmanager. You get a nice tool and unified place for wifi and eth.
<Ben64> cloud2332: is there anything in the window
<Lurchy> ok
<neetzz> xangua: ubottu  Oh what's the alternate ?
<Lurchy> is network manager installed in default ubuntu package?
<cloud2332> ben64: no
<lq> Lurchy: on desktop, 100% yes. On server - i think too
<Ben64> cloud2332: try hitting enter or space bad
<lq> try running "nmcli"
<Ben64> space bar*
<Lurchy> lq....this is server
<Lurchy> not client
<zeRez> hi everyone
<BuzzardBuzz> did it come preinstalled on your distribution?
<Lurchy> buzzard....i installed directly offa disk and connected to web to update
<Lurchy> the iso
<Lurchy> I installed openssh flavor of ubuntu
<BuzzardBuzz> did it come with network-manager already on it?
<mach20x> RKhunter results
<mach20x> System checks summary
<mach20x> =====================
<mach20x> File properties checks...
<mach20x>     Required commands check failed
<mach20x>     Files checked: 147
<mach20x>     Suspect files: 130
<mach20x> Rootkit checks...
<lq> Lurchy: lets find out then :P Try "dpkg -s network-manager | grep Status"
<Lurchy> network manager not isntalled
<lq> ok, so on server its not installed
<lq> then we should examine your method
<lq> why it doesnt work
<lq> ill take a look at the file again
<Lurchy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11717919/
<mach20x> hey am I still +q
<neetzz> Hey guys , I'm trying to download this very important package which is needed but unfortunately it's saying not found   when i run this commnad "sudo apt-get install kvm-pxe"  on my ubuntu 14.04
<mach20x> here is the output on my rkhunter scan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11717949/
<lq> Lurchy: can you do "sudo ifconfig eth0 up" and then paste the output of "ifconfig"?
<BuzzardBuzz> Lurchy did you look at your logs also with this -> sudo tail -n 100 -f /var/log/syslog
<lq> Lurchy: and also paste the logs BuzzardBuzz is talking about. It can help us understand what is going on there
<BuzzardBuzz> you have your hostname set up and your dns stuff also?
<BuzzardBuzz> are you also using samba?
<BuzzardBuzz> on the server?
<Lurchy> no
<Lurchy> hostname is nto setup
<Lurchy> sudo ifconfig eth0 up  give me not output
<Lurchy> err no output
<lq> Lurchy: that is fine :)
<BuzzardBuzz> there is a tutorial for this i beton the google screen somewhere
<Lurchy> ive been looking :-P
<BuzzardBuzz> i have done this many times in the past myself
<BuzzardBuzz> because i dont always use network manager myself
<Lurchy> well if this was client..then not problem...but server seems to be challenging
<Lurchy> rebooting again....still getting errors on network
<BuzzardBuzz> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<Lurchy> sgrrrr....
<BuzzardBuzz> i bet that server guide will do the trick
<Lurchy> buzzard...it has same method i am using....
<Lurchy> let me look again
<BuzzardBuzz> how many internet adapters are you using inside your server?
<BuzzardBuzz> ethernet not internet
<Lurchy> just the one
<BuzzardBuzz> so you are not doing any nat; what kind of server aer you wanting to have?
<cloud2332> bben64: wine is installed now having trouble opening the program with wine
<Lurchy> lamp/fileserver/openremote...etc
<cloud2332> ben64 just wrote you a line
<Lurchy> brb
<Lurchy> sudo ifup eth0 gives me a error about not being able to read instefaces file
<Lurchy> interfaces file
<Ben64> cloud2332: yeah not every program works with wine
<cloud2332> ben64: ah I see well thank you very much for the help I got further than I have before
<BuzzardBuzz> how did you determine your gateway ip address
<BuzzardBuzz> can you ping it from the server?
<Lurchy> from the windows computer I am using....
<Lurchy> cmd line....ipconfig output
<Lurchy> ping the gateway?
<Lurchy> or the ubuntu server?
<mach20x> I'll be back in a bit and repost the link to my rkhunter output, hopefully someone knows of a fix, maybe I can use a live CD to repair?
<lq> ping gateway from server
<BuzzardBuzz> did you try this -> sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.50 netmask 255.255.255.0
<Lurchy> i can ping gateway just fine
<Lurchy> yeah
<Lurchy> i did that
<Lurchy> just rebooted...seeign if it sticks
<BuzzardBuzz> did you get the correct ifconfig results
<BuzzardBuzz> dont reboot that wont stick
<lq> you can ping gateway from server? what is the problem then? It is not persistent?
<Lurchy> settings didnt stay
<BuzzardBuzz> to get it to stick you need the file to be accepted as usable
<BuzzardBuzz> so when you reboot then it will stick
<regedit> hello, what are my chances for flashing a CAP file to my bios? using the manufacturer's Windows Installer fails... any Linux-side hacks possible?
<lq> Lurchy: down the interface, then set it up and post any errors and "ifconfig" output
<Lurchy> I just did a sudo ifconfig 192.168.0.50 netmask 255.255.255.0....
<Lurchy> and i can ping the gateway
<BuzzardBuzz> cool
<BuzzardBuzz> now we need to fix your file
<neetzz> Hey guys , I'm trying to download this very important package which is needed but unfortunately it's saying not found   when i run this commnad "sudo apt-get install kvm-pxe"  on my ubuntu 14.04
<BuzzardBuzz> then reboots will stick
<lq> neetzz: do you have universe repository enabled in ubuntu?
<BuzzardBuzz> your nameservers inside your file are suspected
<neetzz> lq:  Nah I don't think so , how do I do it ?
<BuzzardBuzz> you should not need nameservers inside that file
<lq> neetzz: open software center, click on edit -> software sources. Make sure the universe repo is checked.
<BuzzardBuzz> they are somewhere else i think
<Lurchy> nameservers....
<BuzzardBuzz> at least i think that they are to be somewhere else
<Lurchy> i didnt configure nameserves in interfaces file
<Lurchy> wait
<Lurchy> 8.8.8.8
<Lurchy> i did
<BuzzardBuzz> the file i thought you posted had nameservers inside it at the bottom
<lq> nameservers are in /etc/resolv.conf
<Lurchy> let me look
<BuzzardBuzz> exactly
<Lurchy> sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf????
<lq> yes
<neetzz> lq:  everything is ticketed
<lq> neetzz: ok, let me check where can we find the package
<Lurchy> hmmm....its blank
<neetzz> lq:  thanks a ton bro
<BuzzardBuzz> you need to put the nameservers you want into the file
<lq> "nameserver 8.8.8.8"
<Lurchy> ahhh
<Lurchy> ok
<Lurchy> both 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4??
<lq> you can put both. but 8.8.8.8 will work alone too
<BuzzardBuzz> if you want your own dns resolver then you would use that here instead
<detach-> some ISPs may block external DNS requests
<Lurchy> ok..done
<BuzzardBuzz> if you wanted to use dns bufferring for your server
<Lurchy> reboot?
<detach-> just so you are aware... if you have what your ISP gave you, try them if 8.8.8.8 fails
<Lurchy> ok
<lq> neetzz: this package is not in standard ubuntu repositories, we need to get it from somewhere else
<neetzz> lq:  like how ? :(
<lq> neetzz: it was in 12.04 i think
<neetzz> lq:  yes
<Lurchy> damn...errors on reboot  again
<BuzzardBuzz> did you do your hostname yet?
<Lurchy> waiting for network configuration............
<Lurchy> yes
<BuzzardBuzz> cool
<Lurchy> i just put 8.8.8.8
<Lurchy> dont I have to flush something?
<Lurchy> flush dns...and refresh?
<Lurchy> sorta like ipconfig /renew on windows
<BuzzardBuzz> rebooting should have flushed it good enough i would think
<rick_> hi all, I am trying to build linux kernel and put it on my ubuntu box, when I run 2d test or x11perf, sometimes it hang without any kernel output to console, what can I do to know what happens when kernel freeze?
<BuzzardBuzz> can you ping the gateway ?
<lq> Lurchy: first you need working network, then take care of nameservers.
<BuzzardBuzz> what does ifconfig say?
<neetzz> lq:  any solution ?
<lq> Lurchy: we need ifconfig output after reebot and log
<lq> neetzz: i was thinking - can't we bypass your problem? I mean, are you sure you need this package?
<lq> neetz: are you following any specific instructions from web?
<Lurchy> one sec
<neetzz> lq:  yes i need it :/
<lq> neetzz: I mean, maybe you can use something else on 14.04
<neetzz> lq:  nah , i tried that but didn't work
<linuxuz3r> http://www.twitch.tv/ps4playin
<neetzz> lq:  that's why want the same package
<Lurchy> eth0 doesnt show up
<Lurchy> down?
<Lurchy> wtf
<BuzzardBuzz> lurchy, just a hint, now you are finding out why i just install network-manager and not mess with the files
<Lurchy> "cant read interfaces file"
<Lurchy> buzzard...correct me if I am wrong.....network manager is not installed in server....
<Lurchy> only in client
<BuzzardBuzz> all you need to do is install it and set it up though
<lq> neetzz: what about kvm-ipxe? would that do the trick? :P maybe the software you want to use is obsolete now
<BuzzardBuzz> it works fine if you do that
<BuzzardBuzz> but you do not have to do it that way
<neetzz> lq:  it worked , but what is ipxe ?
<neetzz> lq:  i mean what does 'i' stand for
<lq> neetzz: i dont know anything about this topic, I'm just trying to help with package management :D the ipxe was just a guess. Maybe they have renamed the package or something. Im not sure if it will work for you tho
<Lurchy> ok...fine
<Lurchy> network manager...bot isnt that a gui??
<Lurchy> err but
<lq> Lurchy: you can use it in command line too through "nmcli" tool
<BuzzardBuzz> are you needing gui-less server interface?
<neetzz> lq: thanks dude
<lq> neetzz: no prob. check whether if really works :P
<BuzzardBuzz> if so then network-manager is not an option for you
<Lurchy> buzzard....im just frustrated
<neetzz> lq:  haha ;)
<Lurchy> command line non gui
<neetzz> Btw does anyone has a link fo Game of Thrones Season 5 10th episode ?
<Lurchy> neetz....its on the netalready
<Lurchy> neetz....its on the net already
<neetzz> Lurchy:  link bouy
<xangua> google
<neetzz> Lurchy:  i ain't finding any downloadable link
<neetzz> nor in torrents :(
<neetzz> appreciate the help
<Lurchy> neetz....its in torrents
<Lurchy> but shouldnt speak of such things here I think
<BuzzardBuzz> auto eth0
<BuzzardBuzz> iface eth0 inet static
<BuzzardBuzz> address 192.168.0.50
<BuzzardBuzz> netmask 255.255.255.0
<BuzzardBuzz> gateway 192.168.0.1
<Lurchy> ?
<BuzzardBuzz> is this inside your interfaces file?
<Lurchy> yep
<BuzzardBuzz> then that is not your issue
<BuzzardBuzz> your reboot lets you ping the gateway now?
<Lurchy> no...drops eth0
<BuzzardBuzz> what does your ifconfig output say?
<BuzzardBuzz> and the syslogs info
<Lurchy> only shows lo
<dtscode> B0g4r7: If you are still there, would sudo apt-get upgrade upgrade my kernel?
<Lurchy> not eth0
<Lurchy> when i do a ifdown...gives me error about not being able to read my interfaces file
<lq> dtscode: i think it will, if one is available for your distro
<BuzzardBuzz> so your file looks good but does not work, maybe typo in your file?
<Lurchy> nah...triple checked
<dtscode> lq: thanks
<lq> dtscode: if you really want a newer kernel, you can try this out: http://www.wikihow.com/Update-Ubuntu-Kernel
<dtscode> ill certainly try that out
<BuzzardBuzz> so when you start the network service you get an error message then
<ikonia> that looks like a virtual machine kernel
<Lurchy> ahh wait...says to remove dhcp?
<ikonia> dtscode: why are you trying to change your kernel ?
<lq> dtscode: but have in mind that its experimental stuff :P
<Lurchy> hmmm
<ikonia> are you running on a vm ?
<ubuntu103> dtscode: dist-upgrade
<ikonia> it is not that simple
<Lurchy> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ubuntu-server-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address/
<ikonia> do not blindly try to change your kernel - more so if you don't know what platform you are on
<BuzzardBuzz> it only should say static
<BuzzardBuzz> iface eth0 inet static
<ikonia> dtscode: it looks like you are running in an container or virtual guest of some sort
<ikonia> that kernel is a redhat kernel commonly supplied to virtual platform providers
<ikonia> do not try to change it
<BuzzardBuzz> you found the google magic to fix it, cheers :)
<Lurchy> well...trying
<Lurchy> lets see
<dtscode> ikonia: ok... thanks for the tip
<Lurchy> argg!!
<Lurchy> this is so frustrating
<BuzzardBuzz> let us hope that you endure the learning process long enough to figure it out.
 * Lurchy hopes also
 * Lurchy pulls hair out
<ikonia> Lurchy: what's the problem ? you're just making self pity noises
<pramod> hello
<mach20x> Anyone have an idea on my course of action for correcting this output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11717949/   ??
<Lurchy> setting static ip in ubuntu server is a pain
<lq> ikonia: he is trying to setup networking on ubuntu server 14.04 using interfaces file and resolv.conf
<ikonia> mach20x: ignore rootkit hunter
<ikonia> that is the correct course of advice
<Ben64> mach20x: i see nothing requiring correction
<Lurchy> ikonia...http://paste.ubuntu.com/11717919/
<Lurchy> now when i do ifconfig...eth0 is not there...only lo
<ikonia> so that means it can't see your network card
<ikonia> so you're totally wasting your time
<Lurchy> apparently
<Lurchy> Im not knowledgeable enough to know what I am doing wrong
<ikonia> has your network card even been seen by ubuntu
<Lurchy> tried ifdown eth0 command but get "cant read interfaces file"
<Lurchy> yes....fresh install
<Lurchy> dhcp worked fine
<ikonia> first question - is this ubuntu desktop or ubuntu server
<Lurchy> when I went into to edit interfaces file to set static...now wont work
<Lurchy> ubuntui server
<ikonia> ok - put your interfaces files back to how it was - reboot and get your network interface back
<ikonia> then move forward from a stable point
<ikonia> at the moment you are wasting your time
<mach20x> My graphics is causing issues where I have to hardware reboot the machine, the screen freezes and doesn't allow for any user input from mouse or keyboard
<ikonia> that doesn't sound like graphics
<ikonia> that sounds like a kernel panic
<Lurchy> one minute ikonia
<Lurchy> now wont work when i reset back to dhcp
<Lurchy> fuq it.....reinstall from scratch
<Lurchy> be right back in 5 minutes
<liquidee> lol
<liquidee> this is the unregged channel, right?
<ikonia> no
<liquidee> good
<liquidee> do you think it is a good idea to mark all ubuntu repo mirrors in /etc/apt/sources.list with [arch=amd64] ? I have armhf arch enabled in apt for which it is trying to fetch from standard repos generating a 404.
<liquidee> It certainly works but I'm wondering whether there wont be any problems with 32 bit packages. What is the recommended solution? Do i have to simply bear the 404's?
<ikonia> liquidee: say that again please, I'm not sure I follow what you're actually asking
<liquidee> ikonia: I have amd64 comp with ubuntu 14.04 installed. I have also enabled armhf architecture in apt. Therefore, when doing "apt-get update" i get a lot of 404's. It tries to fetch index for armhf from standard ubuntu repositories, which do not exist
<Lurchy> well..this dual core 3.0 with 8gb of ram should work decent with this ubuntu server i hope
<ikonia> Lurchy: why have you done that ?
<ikonia> Lurchy: sorry not you
<ikonia> liquidee: why have you done that
<ikonia> liquidee: you're not running on arm, so why are you trying to enable the arm repos ?
<mach20x> ok, so I have 8gb's of ram, the kernel is apparently panicking my linux partition is getting overloaded by I don't know what else... I've cleaned out a lot via Bleachbit, yet still have about 50+gigs locked up in the system
<liquidee> ikonia: im working with tegra board, the host software fetches packages for the board and installs them remotely
<ikonia> liquidee: that is not how it work
<ikonia> works
<liquidee> ikonia: i didnt enable the arch myself. This is just my explanation :)
<ikonia> disable it
<Lurchy> here is a dumb question....but what flavor of ubuntu should I install? openssh server?  or manual?  I want to make a lamp server...but also run open remote....and a video camera ssystem
<ikonia> you are not running an arm arch
<ikonia> Lurchy: there is no such  flavour as openssh server
<ikonia> or "manual"
<ikonia> what is the real question ?
<Lurchy> at ubuntu install screen...options are to install core...and others software
<ikonia> Lurchy: install ubuntu desktop
<ikonia> Lurchy: from an ubuntu desktop CD
<Lurchy> this si server
<ikonia> use the desktop
<ikonia> you'll find it much easier
<Lurchy> this is server
<ikonia> use the desktop
<ikonia> you'll find it much easier
<Lurchy> I am putting desktop on my other rig.....this is for webpage and other stuff in my networked home
<ikonia> right
<ikonia> so use the desktop
<ikonia> you don't need a "server" install for that
<Lurchy> I appreciate your recommendation....but I am going to go the server route
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> why are you making it harder for yourself ?
<Lurchy> guess I am stubborn...want to learn server command line
<ikonia> you can use the command line on the desktop
<ikonia> you clearly don't understand what you are doing - so why don't you follow peoples advice, and then you can actually learn
<ikonia> rather than make a problem and complain endlessy that nothing works as you have been doing
<ikonia> there is nothing wrong with running server functionality on an ubuntu desktop install
<ikonia> it's a great platform to learn but has a better setup to get up and running quickly and undo any issues you may make, and has tools to help you learn
<Lurchy> thanks ikonia.....but I prefer to set this machine up without gui and telnet into it
<ikonia> you have no idea what you are doing
<Ben64> telnet :|
<Lurchy> ssh
<ikonia> and that last comment just proves it
<ikonia> you can disable the X11 gui
<ikonia> but it's nice to have it installed / available should you need it
<Lurchy> no shit dude.....instead of being condecending...
<Johnny_Linux> you take ikonia  wrong, ikonia  knows whats going on, good advice.
<Johnny_Linux> D`oh!
<ibj> How can I install Wine in Ubuntu 14.04.2 trusty? It depends mesa drv utopic and if I continue its installation will wreck my Ubuntu installation. This happened to me yesterday...
<m57> hi all, I compiled a quick program, basically a ptrace call to "ptrace(PTRACE_TRACEME, 0, 0x1, 0)" why does it work on other machines but on ubuntu i get (from strace) "ptrace(PTRACE_TRACEME, 0, 0x1, 0)       = -1 EPERM (Operation not permitted)"
<m57> this should onyl really fail if someone is debugging the process i assume
<m57> but is there some kernel hardening or something i am not aware of
<Ben64> ibj: pastebin the full command and any errors you're getting
<Lurchy> for those of you who were helping..thanks...figured it out
<Lurchy> "sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0"  and putting nameservers in networking file did the trick
<liquidee> Lurchy: wth was wrong last time then
<axino> m57: check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/Features#ptrace
<Lurchy> dunno
<Lurchy> perhaps....since I didnt encrypt home dir this last time?
<Lurchy> reinstall and no encryption of home dir
<Lurchy> now....installation of openssh
<Lurchy> so I can yank this video card out of system and stick server in my data closet
<ibj> Sorry it doesn't depend mesa drv utopic. Yesterday I installed Wine and Virtualbox in Ubuntu 14.04 and after the reboot I couldn't login to desktop. no video and no lightdm . everything was black
<S2pid> any one knows about eggdrop
<Lurchy> S2pid in mirc???
<S2pid> yes
<Lurchy> what about them...usually operate with an in channel command
<S2pid> i amtrying to install in my vps
<Lurchy> ahh
<S2pid> but its showing some error
<Lurchy> been awhile sinc eI installed one....year actually....it was part of the custom script I was using
<Lurchy> err years
<Lurchy> what error?
<S2pid> its showig tcl
<S2pid> error
<S2pid> i already install tcl and other thing but still
<Lurchy> tcl is a type of script....what do you mean "TCL" error
<S2pid> its say tcl not install
<Lurchy> try http://www.egghelp.org/
<S2pid> i did
<daft> beast
<Lurchy> havent seen him recently
<daft> daft
<mach20x> I got this output on an apt-get update command. What is up with all the 404 errors? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11718304/
<mach20x> What bothers me the most is the ones for Audio, I have yet to get my rear audio jack working
<OerHeks> yeah, first you have cd rom enabled in your sourceslist
<OerHeks> softwarecenter > edit > sources
<OerHeks> and ubuntu-audio-dev has no vivid candidates.. so that ppa is useless https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<OerHeks> same for that transmission ppa
<OerHeks> remove them, and update
<OerHeks> any 'utopic' ppa entry in vivid will surely give an error
<diytto> This channel has always seemed insanely huge to me
<mach20x> OerHeks: granted, however the audio and transmissionbt are both vivid, there is no reason for the 404
<OerHeks> really ?? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/ubuntu/ppa https://launchpad.net/~transmissionbt/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<mach20x> why the heck is my kern.log and syslog altogether about 27gb's in size?
<mach20x> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/binary-amd64/Packages Is what I got on a readout
<zhongfu> mach20x: 27GB sounds pretty scary.. what's inside?
<zhongfu> dmesg gets sent to syslog too, so maybe check kern.log: tail /var/log/kern.log -n 500
<mach20x> I have an encryptfs file that is 22gb's in size too...
<mach20x> zhongfu: this is what I got, I just did the swapfile a bit ago to address the kernel panic http://paste.ubuntu.com/11718432/
<RagBal> I'm trying to get my Huawei mobile broadband USB module to work, I see in dmesg that it is recognized and usb-switched to 5 tty ports. Shortly after that I get "cdc_ether 1-1.3.4:2.0 eth1: CDC: unexpected notification 01!"
<RagBal> ttyUSB2 is for sending AT commands, I can read and write to there with minicom, but after a few seconds nothing responds anymore and that init sequence starts again
<RagBal> Is this a driver issue? Or configuration? Perhaps both? Or hardware related?
<RagBal> I'm on 14.04 and trying to use a Huawei mu609
<mach20x> zhongfu: this is the one on syslog http://paste.ubuntu.com/11718455/
<Reptilia> How do i make Xubuntu "remember" the brightness level settings i have made? On every new boot i have to reduce the brightness, since it does not remember my setup. Also, i can't find a GUI for setting brightness levels.
<buffon137> which deb package is the module  of " snd_pcm_oss"   included in ?
<buffon137> anyone know it ?
<zack_s_> can I setup a ubuntu server installation without a user?
<mach20x> apparently anacron is not doing it's job to trim my logs...
<crazyhorse18> hey all
<crazyhorse18> how do i do an rsycn backup of my computer that is not encrypted if i have an encrypted home directory?
<crazyhorse18> .Private/ECRYPTFS_FNEK_ENCRYPTED << in the rsync log i am seeing lots of directories like this
<EriC^^> decrypt it, then run rsync
<crazyhorse18> how do i decrypt it?
<crazyhorse18> EriC^^,  it's not exactly obvious.. in osx.. you untick a button and it becomes unencrypted over time
<Mion> just rsync the files
<Mion> I asume you actually have the key/password to unlock your container
<crazyhorse18> yeah i do
<crazyhorse18> but it unlocks automatically when i login i assume?
<Mion> if it does, then what is the problem?
<Mion> just log in and rsync the files
<crazyhorse18> ok.. what are all these .encrypted directories then?
<Mion> see the encryptfs docs
<crazyhorse18> should i be setting up ubuntu 14.04 or 15.04?
<bstarek> is 15.04 lts? i havent researched
<crazyhorse18> dont' think so
<linuxuz3r> no
<linuxuz3r> but you got the latest packages if you use 15.04
<Dudytz> hi all, there is a way to create an alias with the name coming from a variable? like this: "alias $my=mycommand"
<bstarek> go with the last version
<crazyhorse18> ok
<crazyhorse18> my current installation is completly broken
<crazyhorse18> random crashes etc from 14.04
<crazyhorse18> spent ages trying to work out the issue a few months back, im hoping a format will just fix it
<sanjay_> asetalias
<mach20x> ok! so I think I have a handle on my problem
<zhongfu> mach20x: what's up with the postfix errors though, there's quite a few
<zhongfu> not sure, maybe you could try touching /etc/mailname to remove the orders i guess
<metalice> hi anyone is using quassel here? i cant get it to show ctcp confirm dialog popup like in mirc
<bstarek> crazyhorse18, whats wrong with your 14.04?
<crazyhorse18> no idea
<crazyhorse18> i spent about 2 days
<crazyhorse18> and asked lots of quesitons in here
<crazyhorse18> basically random apps freezing
<crazyhorse18> with no spike in load-average
<crazyhorse18> so they just go grey.. and then the OS locks up
<crazyhorse18> but the interface partially responds
<crazyhorse18> then after about 2 or 3 minutes the app starts wroking
<crazyhorse18> also its all apps
<mach20x> I installed the graphic drivers for my Radeon cards and I'm getting this "kernel:  [    306.889133]  [drm: radeon_cs_ioctl [radeon] ] *ERROR* Failed to sync rings: -35
<bstarek> crazyhorse18, weird
<crazyhorse18> bstarek, yeah i also had it on 12.04
<crazyhorse18> did an upgrade to 14.04 and that didn't fix it
<crazyhorse18> i'm rsyncing the entire drive
<bstarek> crazyhorse18, i went straight for the 14.04, no probs
<crazyhorse18> and i'll tyr and setup a new computer
<bstarek> server or desktop?
<bstarek> just do a clean install
<mach20x> zhongfu: in 5 minutes it created a billion lines of that which is probably the kind of thing that is panicking my kernel
<crazyhorse18> also the computer is a beast, 32gb of ram, ssd, 4 core intel i5
<crazyhorse18> intel motherboard
<zhongfu> mach20x: oh I see
<crazyhorse18> i chose just the highest rated components
<crazyhorse18> but yeah.. hmm
<mach20x> no to mention leaving me with an enormous kern.log
<mach20x> not to mention*
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<cisconinja> anyone here used/s lantronix ?
<zhongfu> mach20x: I've radeon errors on my server (which also happens to be a repurposed laptop)
<zhongfu> they seem similar, let me see
<zhongfu> nope they're not the same but both the integrated and discrete graphics cards on the laptop are pretty much dead
<bstarek> crazyhorse18, server or desktop version?
<crazyhorse18> bstarek, desktop
<bstarek> okk
<halfbeing> hello. since 15.04 upgrade my wifi connection keeps getting dropped. if i plug in the ethernet cable for a minute i get the connection back. how can i get a stable wifi connection?
<mach20x> zhongfu: touch: cannot touch ‘/etc/mailname’: Permission denied
<crazyhorse18> i hate wifi :(
<crazyhorse18> almost impossible to debug
<zhongfu> crazyhorse18: the .Private files are the actual files on the HDD, so if you want to rsync the unencrypted files you should mount the ecryptfs folder somewhere and then exclude the .Private directory in your rsync command
<zhongfu> mach20x: sudo?
<crazyhorse18> zhongfu: ohh right.
<crazyhorse18> so i should do that before i format?
<zhongfu> IIRC /etc/mailname is to redirect mails to somewhere else, let me see
<crazyhorse18> how would i go about mounting the ecryptfs folder?
<zhongfu> crazyhorse18: either way *should* be okay, but I personally wouldn't like to take the risk of it breaking somewhere
<zhongfu> have had some bad experiences with ecryptfs folders (not home folders)
<zhongfu> crazyhorse18: let me see
<crazyhorse18> i've got a goolge
<TunaFish> hi, hdd question, using ubuntu/gsmartmonitor, do you enable offline data collection? Why, why not? I am thinking about enabling for non-performance desktop pc.
<mach20x> yeah I didn't sudo, it's late in my timezone
<zhongfu> crazyhorse18: are you currently booted into the installation, or livecd?
<crazyhorse18> currently booted
<zhongfu> crazyhorse18: it's your home directory, right?
<zhongfu> crazyhorse18: probably something like ecryptfs-mount-private
<crazyhorse18> yeah it is
<crazyhorse18> i tried mounting it
<crazyhorse18> it asked for a million options
<crazyhorse18> keysize, bytes, cipher
<mach20x> zhongfu: I think the postfix dialog was due to rkhunter and clamav use to a degree, not sure what touch etc/mailname is doing for me
<mach20x> zhongfu: I would definitely like to fix the video issue because (currently) the only sound I'm getting is from the HDMI audio channel to my monitor's speakers..
<mach20x> I understand the touch command now
<metalice> hi anyone is using quassel here? i cant get it to show ctcp confirm dialog popup like in mirc
<bazhang> metalice, try #quassel
<metalice> thanks!!
<gloomy> Hi!
<robbix> linux
<robbix> god damn touchpad... disregard that last post. And this one for that matter.
<pondo> hello I have downloaded jdk-8u45-linux-x64.tar.gz now how do i install it in ubuntu
<bazhang> pondo, thats not the way to get java
<bazhang> !java | pondo have a read
<ubottu> pondo have a read: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<pondo> oh how do you get java 8
<bazhang> see above pondo
<pondo> ok
<pondo> thanks
<metalice> so you can recommend on other irc apps?
<bazhang> metalice, gui there are several popular ones, cli irssi and weechat predominate
<metalice> thank you
<bazhang> metalice, apt-cache search irc
<mass> having problems with telnet
<mass> i can not connect to any site
<mass_> have problems with telnet can not connect to any address
<Ben64> you need to give a lot more details
<mass_> telnet is install but i keep having refused connection error
<Ben64> more details ... what exactly you're doing, pastebin stuff
<mass_> mass@massinternational:~$ telnet massinternational.org Trying 192.185.78.123... telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<mass_> configuring mail server
<Ben64> ok then the server is refusing the connection, not an ubuntu issue
<luuse> hey
<Mion> also telnet is not the way to configure a mail server
<luuse> i'm trying to understand why chrome and ping (and probably most other) programs can
<jpds> mass_: Give it a port after the domain name.
<luuse> can't resolve host names
<luuse> but host can
<luuse> (the command host)
<luuse> or rather, chrome works with external domains but it can't resolve the internal domain
<mass_> its the last stage of configuring mail server on ubuntu
<luuse> the machine is a standard ubuntu install with a dhcp provided network config
<luuse> i'm on the same network with an arch machine and it works flawless without any manual intervention
<mass_> ubuntu server 15 lts
<luuse> both of ours /etc/resolv.conf has the search field set to the correct domain
<luuse> but i have a bunch of nameservers fields set as well which he is missing
<luuse> any ideas?
<jpds> mass_: 1) You should be using 14.04 as it's an LTS.
<mass_> was just the testing phase
<jpds> mass_: 2) It's more like: telnet massinternational.org 25
<jpds> mass_: Or whichever port your mail server is on.
<mass_> thanks bt it times out
<fdsf> i cant get working usb stick bootable iso from another distro with ubuntu 14.04 when i use dd it just produces stuff which load bootloader but not kernel
<mass_> maybe the server does nt accept telnet
<jpds> mass_: 'sudo netstat -ltnp' on the mail server.
<fdsf> i used for example dd if=img of=/dev/sdb
<jpds> mass_: Doesn't matter, you have to find the right port number.
<fdsf> so how can i produce a working bootable usb stick from another distro?
<fdsf> the stick works alright, used it before times
<jpds> fdsf: Using dd depends on if the ISO image was created as a 'hybird' ISO.
<fdsf> jpds: idk im no ubuntu dev
<fdsf> jpds: if not, what to do then?
<fdsf> jpds: what else i can use
<jpds> fdsf: usb-creator-gtk ?
<jpds> fdsf: unetbootin?
<fdsf> jpds: first sound alright, thx
<bstarek> luuse, try to ping domain first
<bstarek> luuse, looks like a dns problem
<bstarek> luuse, check your dns server config, it is bind9?
<luuse> bstarek: we've tried ping and chrome, neither work. The host command does work though
<luuse> and the host command resolves the domains to the correct IPs
<bstarek> weird
<luuse> not sure which dns server it is tbh
<bstarek> who configured dns?
<jpds> luuse: Can you ping your gateway, then your DNS server?
<luuse> we're on an internal network at work so the dns server is centrally managed and it might be a windows server since there are some AD stuff on that domain
<luuse> pinging the gateway works
<bstarek> luuse, looks like you dont have access to dns server itself
<luuse> and pinging the dns server works
<luuse> bstarek: and running "host <a subdomain on the internal domain> <ip to internal dns server>" resolves the correct ip
<pondo> ubotu, i got it thanks
<hitesh> Hey
<hitesh_> ooo
<luuse> this is the different contents of the resolv.conf files: https://gist.github.com/luuse/4ad0fb33421d3960c694
<Anoty> hello guys!
<kong0> hi
<JustMozzy> hola everyone. I'm having trouble connecting my samsung tablet to my ubuntu box. no matter which port I connect it to, it does not show up in lsusb. anyone has any ideas?
<Hannibal> who wants to talk?
<Hannibal> Drone` can you make me to an Operator please?
<arcsky> hi guys, hud-service process running high cpu. is that something i kill?
<bazhang> !ot | Hannibal
<ubottu> Hannibal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<barq> I have new system updates available, but when I want to update I get The following pieces of software cannot be verified, openssl and libssl1.0. How come I am getting this warning for system updates and can I install them safely?
<Ben64> barq: run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" from the command line and pastebin the result
<barq> update fetched a bunch of updates.
<barq> What's the difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade?
<barq> Ben64:
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade | barq
<ubottu> barq: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<barq> ./sbin/ldconfig.real: Can't link /usr/lib//build/buildd/libjna-java-3.2.7/build/native/libjnidispatch.so to libjnidispatch.so
<barq> Ben64: This is the paste: http://pastie.org/private/deeubd8vxni7dxyf2x7kq
<MaxFrames> hello
<zhongfu> hello
<MaxFrames> I have lubuntu, uname -r says 3.13.0-53-generic
<MaxFrames> I need to know if this usb to serial adapter will work
<MaxFrames> http://www.startech.com/Cards-Adapters/Serial-Cards-Adapters/1-ft-USB-to-RS232-Serial-DB9-Adapter-Cable~ICUSB232PRO
<zhongfu> what chipset does it use
<MaxFrames> Prolific - PL-2303
<MaxFrames> it says it's compatible with kernels 2.4.x-3.9.x which I think/hope comprises all kernels in between
<zhongfu> IIRC the PL2303 should work
<MaxFrames> I need it to manage switches via db9 from a netbook
<zhongfu> the pl2303 kernel module is in and startech also advertises linux support
<MaxFrames> good, looks like it will work then
<zhongfu> 3.13 is newer than 3.9 though
<zhongfu> just fyi
<MaxFrames> gosh
<bak> how to find my ram type frequency
<MaxFrames> somehow I read 3.1.3 :P
<MaxFrames> so there is a slight chance it may _not_ work
<Johnny_Linux> find the latency
<bak> I tried this  sudo lshw -short -C memory
<Johnny_Linux> pc ####
<MaxFrames> I'll write to startech
<MaxFrames> thanks
<lynxx> tahurel: meow
<Dave____> get guys
<LordHamster> heya
<Dave____> got a problem?
<Dave____> the new kernel really sucks
<LordHamster> ye im sitting next to a fag
<Dave____> sup
<LordHamster> log live stallman
<Dave____> log x
<LordHamster> all hail the almighty
<Dave____> linus
<Dave____> torvalds is so damn sexty
<LordHamster> 8======D
<Inoki> Q about the upgrade process to a higher version via LiveUSB, anyone here to answer?
<ju849> heyhey!
<Luyin> Inoki depends on your question. why don't you just ask it?
<ju849> I am having problems on my Ubuntu 14.04. It seems like that my user cannot perform certain operations (wireless adapter, mount USB, shutdown/reboot)
<ju849> any idea?
<ju849> I am getting 'Operation not permitted' when trying to select a wireless network and I can't disconnect/change the settings from the GUI
<Inoki> Luyin: I'm on 14.04.2 and would want to upgrade to 15.04 via bootable USB, not "do-release-upgrade" while logged in in terminal. The Q is how safe is the LiveUSB step when you get to the installer and you are offered several options, one of them used to be "upgrade <previous v.> to <new version>". Is it recommendable/reliable? I used to select "something else" and do my own partitioning, never bothered to choose the other option bec
<Inoki> ju849: Are you sure you are not logged in as Guest?
<ju849> Inoki: extremely sure
<Luyin> Inoki why don't you choose your own partitioning again, then? I'm always doing it this way, always worked best _for me_
<ju849> I tried running Manager.CanReboot and I get 'challenge'
<ju849> instead of 'yes'
<nroetert> When running LXC containers, is there a problem mounting NFS exports in them?
<Inoki> Luyin: yeah, it's just curiosity. Because that option says in the description, that my documents and personal stuff are not harmed, only the system is upgraded. I wanted to choose this step so I don't have to manually re-install everything again, as the upgrade should also upgrade software installed right? Or only software that comes with the update?
<cscadmin_> .
<Inoki> Luyin: am not sure how that process works and wanted to know from someone who's already done it.
<Luyin> Inoki I'd never trust something that says "my personal stuff isn't harmed" without a backup
<ju849> any clue Inoki?
<Inoki> Luyin: I think that's a good enough answer for me :D I think the same, just wanted to save myself from extra "work", although I might just continue doing that extra "work" instead of getting into extra trouble :D
<Inoki> ju849: nope, sorry, never heard of your issue before.
<Inoki> ju849: being improperly logged in sounds like it. Or perhaps something with user groups and privileges.
<ju849> Inoki: I checked and my user is correctly in the sudo group
<ju849> Inoki: I typed 'who' and got my username
<ju849> Inoki: I am getting 'Connection activation failed = (32) Not authorized to control networking'
<ju849> Inoki: I am in the netdev group
<Inoki> ju849: in that case, if there's nobody more experienced here to help, you might as well try searching/posting your Q to askubuntu and/or ubuntuforums. Really, if your user is in those groups and you are not logged in as guest something else is wrong.
<Inoki> ju849: do you have a separate root password set up?
<austin4312> Hey ikonia, it's me, austin
<bloodnufsky> Hello?
<bloodnufsky> Can someone tell me what this is?
<austin4312> Anyways, according to help.ubuntu.com. vino is the default vnc server on ubuntu
<austin4312> However, if I want to install x11vnc, how do I remove it?
<austin4312> Also, if I remove it, will it cause any problems?
<ju849> Inoki: no it's the same
<ju849> Inoki: could it be something with the x11? I checked and I had to modify the XWrapper.conf because my user was not allowed to exec 'startx'. I changed from console to anybody and logged out: same
<Inoki> ju849: try this https://askubuntu.com/questions/593648/loosing-user-permissions-after-upgrading-kubuntu-14-04-to-14-10
<random1234543> hello, when I’m trying to start ssh on ubuntu I get the following: ssh stop/pre-start, process 21464
<random1234543> what can I do to start the ssh server?
<Luyin> random1234543 sudo service ssh start, which should usually not be necessary
<ju849> Inoki: nope, I don't have it. I went through the policies of freedesktop and changed some stuff to allow (sleep, Sleep, wake) but it didn't seem to change anything
<random1234543> Luyin: ssh stop/pre-start, process 21511
<Inoki> ju849: then it might be a bug of some kind. Perhaps also the one in that Q on askubuntu? Either way, I am not that experienced, so I would recommend you to post your own question with as detailed description as possible (what you did and how until now).
<Luyin> random1234543 that means your ssh-session is up and running
<random1234543> when I’m  trying to connect I get connection refused
<Amoz> random1234543, correct port?
<ju849> inoki: I just realized that my ubuntu is now 14.10...
<ju849> Inoki: it got updated to that (I am sure I had installed 14.04)
<ju849> Inoki: perhaps that is what broke stuff
<Nindustries> Hi guys. I periodically have the problem that Dash does not return ANY program I try to search for. Ideas?  A reboot fixes it
<Inoki> ju849: and the question I posted here refers exactly to permission losses after upgrade, so check it out ;)
<random1234543> yes, the port is correct
<ju849> Inoki: your link had 1 reply which suggested to remove a package I don't have. not very useful :/
<Inoki> ju849: if nothing else works do a fresh install to the latest 15.04 (takes only about 10 minutes if you're on a good connection) and you're good.
<ju849> Inoki: and lose all my libraries and stuff: nah thx
<Inoki> ju849: try one of these https://askubuntu.com/search?q=Not+authorized+to+control+networking. If none works, you can either wait for someone more experienced to help or make a backup of your files (just in case) and upgrade to 15.04 with a fresh install. If you know what you're doing takes even less than 10 mins :)
<bloodnufsky> hey
<fyuza21> hello. Installed xfce. When using nautilus with xfce the delete button does not work. how to set it?
<wakennn> hi
<wakennn> i
<dstarh> We need to have a different log rotation schedule for auth.log than for the rest of the items already being rotated via logroate.d/rsyslog ,  What do I need to do in postrotate to get the logs to reset?
<wakennn> TJ
<momblo> Hello guys! I`m new with Linux. so how i can install fedora in ubuntu to play steam games?
<ju849> Inoki: you said 'fresh install'. Doesn't that already imply that I will lose all my data? Of course, I should backup then
<MonkeyDust> ju849  yes backup first... during fresh install, create a separate /home partition... you personal wil then remain untouched during future fresh installs
<MonkeyDust> your personal files*
<random1234543> how can I start ssh, I get ssh stop/pre-start, process 21986
<Luyin> random1234543 have you made sure your connection set up properly? have you made sure both server and client are connected to the internet/ local network?
<random1234543> yes, I’m already connected to it via ssh
<Luyin> what is your problem then?
<random1234543> I can’t connect anymore
<Luyin> you are connected, but cannot connect again? I don't understand what the problem is
<wakennn> can
<Luyin> what did you do to reach what aim, what did you expect to happen, what happened instead?
<wakennn> ubuntu
<wakennn> it's
<random1234543> connection refused when I try to connect again
<random1234543> apt-get install openssh-server fixed the problem
<random1234543> apparently he removed it
<Samul`> is there a way to decrease the resolution of a hd video on ubuntu 15?
<pbx> Samul`, say more about the problem you are trying to solve.  you are talking about playback or generating a new file?  what player are you using? what have you tried and what happened? etc.
<syntax> hallo
<Samul`> pbx: I need to generate a new file
<Samul`> which has a lower resolution than the original
<Samul`> I haven't tried anything yet, pbx
<Samul`> as I don't even know where to start from
<Samul`> the matter is that I have to post a video on the internet, and it's full hd
<Samul`> it's about 1.5 gb even when compressed
<Samul`> so the only way is to lower its resolution, how can I do so?
<vemacs> what compression
<Samul`> zip
<Samul`> it's probably the only one accessible from the users the video is for
<Samul`> is there a format which can compress it further?
<vemacs> oh, that's not compression
<Samul`> I am willing to try
<vemacs> well, that's lossless
<pbx> Samul`, don't compress video files, there's little point, they're extremely compressed by design already
<vemacs> what format is it
<Samul`> mp4
<vemacs> at the moment
<vemacs> you can choose lossier output options
<pbx> Samul`, try this: https://handbrake.fr/
<Samul`> how can I change the format of a video? I guess I need a video editing program
<vemacs> ffmpeg would work
<vemacs> there's several GUI wrappers as well
<Samul`> how can I do this by ffmpeg?
<r0ute> Samul`, avidemux would do it
<vemacs> http://superuser.com/questions/4244/how-do-i-reduce-the-size-of-a-huge-mp4-video
<vemacs> basically just lower the bitrate
<Samul`> thank you
<Samul`> I'll go for the easiest solution
<Samul`> I don't need anything complex
<Samul`> vemacs: it just doesn't work with ffmpeg
<vemacs> how so
<Samul`> it outputs a file which makes vlc crash upon opening it
<vemacs> args?
<YamakasY> anyone an idea about libini_config
<Samul`> ffmpeg -i kata.mp4 -vcodec libx264 -crf 20 katacompress.mp4
<Samul`> the exact same command as in the link you posted
<YamakasY> I need version 1.1.0 on Ubuntu
<YamakasY> oops
<YamakasY> trust
<YamakasY> y
<Samul`> (I tried the first as well)
<Samul`> I can see this red line
<Samul`> [aac @ 0x215ea80] The encoder 'aac' is experimental but experimental codecs are not enabled, add '-strict -2' if you want to use it.
<Samul`> but I don't know where I am supposed to add that argument
<vemacs> hmm, not sure, try handbrake (it's a ffmpeg wrapper)
<vemacs> might make it easier to use the proper args
<SchrodingersScat> Samul`: anywhere before the output should be fine
<Turnip_Green> Good morning (at least where I am) guys I keep running into the same problem.  I have been experiencing this for several releases now.  It seems when I try to install the 64 bit version of Ubuntu my networking will not work.  With 12.04 (I believe) the 64 bit variant would not even see any of my networking hardware and in subsequent releases my hardware is recognized however when I try to connect to my network (wireless
<Turnip_Green> or hard wired) all attempts fail.  This has been an issue with two different wireless adapters now.  Any ideas?
<Samul`> SchrodingersScat: okay now it seems to work
<Samul`> will it take long generally?
<vemacs> yeah
<danofsatx> greetings. I'm running a local Ubuntu mirror, using apt-mirror to set it up. When apt-mirror runs, I get a stream of errors where the script can't find the Packages.gz file for the repositories, however the files exist and are reachable.
<vemacs> re-encoding is fairly CPU intensive
<vemacs> how long is your video
<danofsatx> for example, here's the output from this morning's run: http://fpaste.org/232136/34376109/
<Samul`> vemacs: 1.20 minutes
<Samul`> something aroud 150 mb
<vemacs> so like barely over a minute and it's 1.5GB?
<vemacs> are you shooting 4k lol
<MonkeyDust> danofsatx  which ubuntu release? make sure it's not !eol
<Samul`> vemacs: it was three videos
<vemacs> ah
<danofsatx> is trusty eol?
<vemacs> still that's insane
<vemacs> danofsatx, lolno
<Samul`> but will it actually decrease the size of that video?
<vemacs> 2019 eol
<vemacs> Samul`, incredibly likely
<Samul`> it looks like it's already over 90 mb
<danofsatx> ok (I don't follow ubuntu, sorry)
<MonkeyDust> danofsatx  that's a lot of PPA's
<traekili> how do you install 4k monitor in ubuntu 15
<danofsatx> yes, I know. My users have unique requirements.
<Samul`> vemacs: I'm willing to reduce significantly the resolution of that video in order to decrease its size as well
<vemacs> ffmpeg offers that too
<Samul`> so maybe I should try with more severe settinfs?
<Samul`> *settings
<Samul`> heh how do I do it?
<MonkeyDust> danofsatx  the PPA's are most probably the cause of your technical problems
<vemacs> use the scale filter
<vemacs> https://trac.ffmpeg.org/wiki/Scaling%20(resizing)%20with%20ffmpeg
<vemacs> try re-encoding first though
<danofsatx> MonkeyDust: I can browse to every file the apt-mirror script says it can't find.
<vemacs> and if you want smaller filesizes
<vemacs> change crf to 24
<vemacs> from the 20 provided in the example
<Samul`> okay
<Samul`> so I re-encode and then I actually reduce the size
<Samul`> and it will be fine?
<vemacs> try re-encoding first then see if you actually need to reduce the resolution
<vemacs> if you're running with crf 20, i'd bump it up a bit
<vemacs> only use scale filter as last resort
<Samul`> okay the video looks pretty much like the original one
<Samul`> but it's about 120 mb
<vemacs> so is that good enough
<Samul`> I don't think so
<Samul`> there are two more videos
<Samul`> and I have to be able to upload all of them
<vemacs> what's the original filesize of the first video
<vemacs> for reference
<Samul`> 176 mb, now 114 mb
<vemacs> okay, try crf 24
<vemacs> re-encode
<Samul`> is that the previous link you posted?
<IsoLnCHiP> Hi, does anyone know an archive mirror that still provides Saucy packages?
<Samul`> nope it doesn't look like that
<Samul`> how can I re-encode?
<vemacs> http://superuser.com/questions/4244/how-do-i-reduce-the-size-of-a-huge-mp4-video
<vemacs> 2nd command, change 20 to 24
<Samul`> okay
<vemacs> re-encode the original, don't re-encode the one you just did
<vemacs> you still got a 36% filesize decrease from just reencoding
<MonkeyDust> danofsatx  your clients, you say... is that a server?
<Samul`> okay
<vemacs> basically just mess around with the settings, continually lower the bitrate
<vemacs> until you get the filesize you want
<astroboy> hi, will ask, can we show notification from terminal?
<Samul`> so if 24 isn't enough
<Samul`> I have to increase that number?
<vemacs> it should be lol
<vemacs> https://trac.ffmpeg.org/wiki/Encode/H.264
<vemacs> 51 is worst possible
<danofsatx> MonkeyDust: the apt-mirror script is indeed run from a central hosting server.
<vemacs> you can probably go up to 28
<vemacs> without resulting in a significantly different looking video
<vemacs> just mess around
<vemacs> if you really don't care about quality
<vemacs> turn it up
<vemacs> max is 51 but i guarantee it'll look terrible
<Samul`> okay
<danofsatx> MonkeyDust: I can run wget from the command line on that server and get the files that apt-mirror can't. The error lies in apt-mirror, I just don't know how to troubleshoot it.
<Samul`> let's hope it will be okay with 24
<MonkeyDust> astroboy  https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100416134043AAq6b71
<vemacs> try 28 next
<vemacs> just keep on going up
<MonkeyDust> danofsatx  there's also #ubuntu-server, better ask there, I guess
<danofsatx> ok, thanks
<astroboy> thx MonkeyDust
<Semiarty> hello, I somewhat a new unix (ubuntu) system user, at the moment I am trying to download files from another server to my own ubuntu server through ssh. The problem is that I have to do ssh twice and I don't want to do downloading twice. Is there a way to somehow bypass one ssh step and download straight from the server ?
<Semiarty> am*
<jpds> Semiarty: http://sshmenu.sourceforge.net/articles/transparent-mulithop.html
<Semiarty> thank you j_f-f
<Semiarty> jpds
<random1234543> I’m trying to connect remotely to a laptop using ssh: ssh -X -p 22 backup@192.168.0.14 and when I try  firefox -no-remote I get: https://upl.io/6elmm3
<compdoc> random1234543, that url isnt opening
<random1234543> http://paste.debian.net/230921/ try this one :D
<btorch> anyone here knows a channle or have worked with overlayfsroot ?
<btorch> on 14.02
<fearnothing-alt> if I need to pass a ! in a parameter in bash, how do I do that?
<fearnothing-alt> (part of a regex)
<Samul`> pactl load-module module-loopback latency_msec=1
<Samul`> how can I undo this?
<genii> Samul`: pactl unload-module module-loopback
<zertyu> hi there
<zertyu> i try to install ipscan
<Samul`> thank you genii
<knightyy> so I have a pretty silly question,I first installed Ubuntu 15.04 but then decided that I don't really like Unity,so I installed kubuntu-desktop through terminal.Overally it was a smooth transition(I broke ubuntu during installation as I chose lightdm as display manager and ubuntu didn't like that,It didn't tell me what to choose either but I fixed it via recovery mode),but since day one Application tab of application launcher misses some logos http://
<knightyy> imgur.com/v1bh9Mc
<knightyy> I wonder if I better format and install kubuntu properly or if my current setup is fine in the long run?
<zertyu> this is the error  i got : http://paste.ubuntu.com/11719724/
<TJ-> zertyu: which Ubuntu release is that on?
<zertyu> this is an other erro : http://paste.ubuntu.com/11719728/
<zertyu> Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS \n \l
<zertyu> anyone there ?
<peter1789> yes I'm here ... I test xchat for the first time
<MonkeyDust> peter1789  it works, we see you
<peter1789> Yes, it's working ...
<Scunizi> knightyy: I have a pure kde install of 14.04 and a lot of what you're seeing as missing icons is normal. don't worry about it.
<Scunizi> zertyu: do what it says... "sudo apt-get -f install" without the quotes (")
<TheBard> I created a drive mount using sudo mount -t cifs -o "yadda yadda", and it worked, but the mount is owned by root, and group root, and wont' let me change it.
<knightyy> Thanks Scunizi!was a bit worried because I ruined an ubuntu installation playing with different interfaces,but it seems like I have finally settled with KDE.Now next question,I have two linux-swap partitions and gparted says that one is not being used.how can I make sure that it was made incorrectly and then connect the linux-swap partition to my main ext4 partition safely?
<scorpion57> salut
<knightyy> It is worth noting that I didn't manually format my drive,I told Ubuntu 15.04 installer to remove my ubuntu 14.04 and then install itself. my ext4 partition is /dev/sda7,linux is using swap on /dev/sda5 and my "inactive" swap is on /dev/sda6
<MonkeyDust> TheBard  use 'man mount'... scroll down to 'user'... or use /user to start a search
<azizLIGHT> how do i capture all the notify-send that have been sent? i want to also mirror them to my phone
<jayjo> Does it make sense to try and connect to my public ip from the machine itself? Is that some sort of networking no-no?
<jayjo> I have mysql running, does it make sense to connect to the server's ip or do I connect over localhost?
<jayjo> will it even work with the public ip/
<compdoc> I havent done it, but I think you can connect remotely if its set up for that
<zteam> Hi all!
<guest-415eFj> halo
<somtino> hello
<zteam> Is there any easy way to make a bootable Windows usb-key from Ubuntu?
<guest-415eFj> test
<guest-415eFj> t
<guest-415eFj> t
<guest-415eFj> t
<guest-415eFj> t
<jayjo> it's an ec2 instance, I can connect fine from my machine (when it is a remote connection) but I'm struggling with connections from localhost
<somtino> i'm new here,does  anyone mind telling me how to install adobe flash player
<rory> zteam: yes there is http://askubuntu.com/a/381560
<zteam> I already tried with win-isb amd dd but both of that failed
<jayjo> is there a way to test outbound connections on the machine?
<zteam> rory, that's what I tried, it did failed
<rory> Could you provide any more details than "failed" ?
<przemytriel> hi guys when i reboot my server my os hangs on:  A stop job is running for Pacemaker High Availability Cluster Manager
<przemytriel> do you know what is the problem?
<boomls> hello - how can I test my mic and replay sounds?
<zteam> it stated error 512 at the end of of the process, and the resulting usb-key can not be booted
<zteam> rory, it's just give me a blank cursor
<boomls> ok - what's a good website to test mic and webcam?
<trishna> HI
<TJ-> zteam: that is a BIOS/firmware + Windows bootable issue. blinking cursor suggests a BIOS/MBR boot attempt not finding the windows boot-strap code on the media. Try asking in ##windows
<IP92> I can't seem to ID myself using facebook on firefox
<zteam> TJ-, guess I can do that, but they will most likely tell me to try from a Windows machine
<lynxx> tahurel: meow
<jayjo> is there a way to get system statistics from the cli ?
<jayjo> like disk space used, etc
<jpds> jayjo: df -h
<TJ-> zteam: why not test it in a Virtual Machine?
<TJ-> zteam: it depends on what Windows image you're trying to boot from. It may not support BIOS/MBR boot
<tahurel> lynxx: meow
<jayjo> I'm just noticing some latency issues while working on my ssh session. the filesystem is at 50% used, is there another easy thing I can diagnose?
<jayjo> trying to solve a slowdown issue
<zteam> TJ-, it's a Windows 7 iso so yes, I'm sure it supports MBR, and my machine is really to old for EFI / UEIFI anyway :-)
<TJ-> zteam: examine the image in detail then to determine what kind of boot code it has
<wakennn> TJ-: can you help me again please?
<wakennn> i was trying to install ubuntu server 15.04
<wakennn> but it doesn't recognise my wifi
<boomls> anything better than cheese for video capture? I can't change frame rate
<wakennn> in debian i could sideload some firmware TJ- what's ubuntu solution to this?
<TJ-> zteam: If the image is El Torito but the BIOS is expecting a fixed disk then that would account for the flashing cursor since there's no MBR bootstrap code
<wakennn> if i install without network i end up with a system without any higher level wifi programs
<TJ-> wakennn: firmware is in "/lib/firmware/" - there are several firmware packages available in the archives, and additional files can be installed manually
<wakennn> TJ-: i don't understand.. how do I load them?
<TJ-> wakennn: just save them in that location in the file-system
<wakennn> oh mount the stick on other pc and drag iwlwifi to /lib/firmware/ TJ- ?
<zteam> TJ-, yes, that's probably it. O
<TJ-> wakennn: Yes. kernel drivers that require firmware ask the kernel for a named file, kernel asks userspace to provide it, and usually its udev that handles that
<zteam> TJ-, trying to install it from the terminal right now
<TJ-> wakennn: udev looks in /lib/firmware/ for the named file and passes it to the kernel if found.
<wakennn> ah
<IP92> hey, I have a small problem. I can't seem to sign in to websites using facebook. when I click sign in, a popup with nothing in it appears, and nothing else happens. using firefox
<wakennn> TJ-: http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/ here for ubuntu server 15.04?
<JohnAgosta> #snappy
<wakennn> it's not under "kernel"
<TJ-> wakennn: what is "it" ?
<wakennn> iwlwifi and the other iw...
<wakennn> TJ-: ^
<TJ-> wakennn: the firmware files are in package linux-firmware, which I'd have thought was already installed
<zacktu> I need to install libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.  Is it in one of the gtk libraries that I can install?
<sistematico> Hello all
<kuba7447> hello, how do i set up deluge as my default bitTorrent client?
<sistematico> Which software is used here: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ & ubuntulog ?
<SchrodingersScat> sistematico: you mean apache2?
<wakennn> TJ-: well ubuntu server doesn't see/use my wifi
<sistematico> kuba7447, http://www.howtogeek.com/117709/how-to-change-your-default-applications-on-ubuntu-4-ways/
<sistematico> SchrodingersScat, For rotate the logs...
<kuba7447> thanks
<TJ-> wakennn: Have you configured networking correctly to use it?
<pbx> sistematico, it's possible there's a lead from this page - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<remi> hello everybody
<sistematico> pbx, hmmm, IRSeekBot maybe?
<sistematico> remi, hello
<Turnip_Green> wakennn my computer did something similar with the 64 bit desktop variant.  As of yet no one has been able to explain why the 64 bit stuff does this and the 32 doesn't.  At least not to me.
<Pici> sistematico: ubuntulog is just an irssi instance iirc.
<pbx> sistematico, unlikely that bot code is going to be dealing with log rotation.
<remi> me i have no problems with my ubuntu.
<TJ-> wakennn: On 'server' you have to configure WPA supplicant yourself, whereas on 'desktop' NeworkManager does it all for you
<pbx> sistematico, for all we know it's just logrotate with a plone front end
<wakennn> TJ-: is there a wiki for that? is it complicated?
<tee1> hi can someone help with my Comodo antivirus. keep getting "file system driver is not loaded"
<wakennn> i want a minimal install without any DE/Unity/GNOME and lots of other programs...
<sistematico> Pici, I can do with any client + irclog2html?
<ahopp> Are some of you used to systemd ?
<sistematico> Like znc or bip?
<Pici> sistematico: if that client has sane logs, sure.
<sistematico> Pici, Thank you.
<ahopp> No one ;|
<ahopp> A small question ;) http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/209829/impossible-to-login-before-networking-service-has-finished
<andrew-l> any one here have experience running 12.04 on a macbook pro 13 with graphics working properly?
<wakennn> Turnip_Green: i'm on server though (or at least trying to)
<TJ-> wakennn: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo#WPA_Supplicant
<Turnip_Green> I know you are.  Just saying that such problems are not uncommon.  I'd like to know the answer myself because I'd like to get a 64 bit system running.
<Hanumaan> getting source of postgresql-9.4 is not working but with same command I am able to install. Also postgresql-9.3 source I am getting. Command i used is : apt-get source postgresql-9.4
<astroboy> How to show properties of file using terminal?
<SchrodingersScat> astroboy: which properties? ls -la filename ?
<wakennn> what options do I have for a minimal ubuntu installation without any bloat, or even desktop environment. the only thing I need is a working wifi... thanks
<traekili> the minimal iso
<wakennn> traekili: no UEFI support
<wakennn> for whatever reason
<astroboy> SchrodingersScat: to show information just like when we rigt click the file and click properties
<SchrodingersScat> astroboy: then yes, try ls -l
<astroboy> SchrodingersScat: actually i only want to know file size
<SchrodingersScat> astroboy: du (-h if you want human readable in MB/GB/etc.)
<blib> when I ssh from my windows box to my ubuntu box, I get a ssh : bad file number error. Any ideas how to debug this? From the same machine, from virtualbox ubuntu, I can ssh without problems.
<blib> ssh: connect to host 172.16.xx.xx port 22: Bad file number
<astroboy> SchrodingersScat: ls -h ?
<SchrodingersScat> astroboy: probably need -lh
<genii> blib: Sounds like a firewalling issue.
<blib> genii: I turned off the windows firewall - still the same error
<klep> blib: other firewall
<blib> klep: how do I find out which other firewall on windows?
<klep> ubuntu side
<astroboy> SchrodingersScat: yup, thx
<blib> klep: ssh is firewalled on ubuntu 15.04?
<klep> blib: is it running?
<klep> ssh
<klep> ssh localhost
<blib> klep: ssh localhost works
<blib> am getting connection timed out from other machines
<klep> sudo ufw status verbose
<blib> klep: inactive
<klep> tcpdump -nei any port 22   then ssh from windows host you see the traffics?
<blib> klep: restated wifi, and it worked
<klep> never would have guessed
<MonkeyDust> klep  solved by restarting wifi?
<klep> yea
<klep> no idea
<mario__> #floripa
<IPhoton> Why doesn't the terminal support highlight right click copy
<darthanubis> it does
<darthanubis> double click whatever you want to copy, it'll highlight
<darthanubis> you don't need to right click anything
<darthanubis> although you can
<IPhoton> Hmm, never tried double clicking
<IPhoton> Even during vim I guess
<muh2000> hi
<muh2000> i have a new cpu and now the frequency is always highest possible value.   how to fix that?
<pavlos> IPhoton, double click selects word, triple click whole sentence
<Guest86507> i have always lowest possible value
<OpenSorce> So does this channel only support Unity or does it support the non-adware DE's as well?
<MonkeyDust> OpenSorce  non-adware?
<SchrodingersScat> !flavors | OpenSorce
<ubottu> OpenSorce: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<polyzium> hi
<OpenSorce> MonkeyDust, out of the box Unity is amazon.com adware. Common knowledge. I was asking if THIS channel offers support for the other DEs or not.
<polyzium> i installed ubuntu today
<MonkeyDust> OpenSorce  what makes you think that unity is amazon adware?
<polyzium> grub menu does not show plz help
<OpenSorce> MonkeyDust, because... it throws up ads for amazon in every search. Anyone going to answer the question though?
<tgm4883> This channel really needs a do-not-engage policy
<SchrodingersScat> OpenSorce: already have
<MonkeyDust> OpenSorce  simply disable that option
<OpenSorce> SchrodingersScat, No you showed me what other DEs there are. Does this channel support them?
<MonkeyDust> OpenSorce  and don't spread FUD about adware nonsense
<trijntje> its always fun to see people insult the channel and then ask for help
<polyzium> so what i need to do with grub?
<trijntje> polyzium: it wont show up if you only have ubuntu on your pc, did you remove windows?
<tgm4883> lets stay on topic
<SchrodingersScat> OpenSorce: the ones we don't support normally flag you to seek help elsewhere.
<MonkeyDust> OpenSorce  what is your actual question?
<OpenSorce> MonkeyDust, wasn't the point... and it isn't FUD. It's fact. So does this channel support the other DEs or no?
<polyzium> trijntje, it boots into windows
<tgm4883> OpenSorce: to the best of our ability, yes
<polyzium> and grub menu is not shown
<OpenSorce> tgm4883, thank you!
<tgm4883> OpenSorce: but we may refer you to the flavor specific channel
<trijntje> polyzium: in that case something went wrong with the installation, better try again
<OpenSorce> tgm4883, that would certainly be helpful.
<MonkeyDust> OpenSorce  don't confuse FUD with facts, that's confusing to new users
<OpenSorce> tgm4883, I'm asking for research.
<polyzium> trijntje, i need to reinstall again? maybe that's because i put grub into /dev/sda4?
<tgm4883> OpenSorce: research for what?
<OpenSorce> MonkeyDust, not gonna do this with you. If you have to disable adds, it's adware. Pure and simple. I'm not hating.
<trijntje> polyzium: installing again is the easiest, you have to put grub on /dev/sda
<OpenSorce> tgm4883, an article I'm writing aimed at new users.
<polyzium> trijntje, it says failed to get canonical path of cow
<Rodrigo5244> Hello, I have removed and installed Firefox, and now the Ubuntu's scroll bar is missing just on Firefox. How do I get it back on Firefox?
<OpenSorce> So for instance, if a new user came in here and said they don't like the ads and the general feel of Unity you would help them find a suitable replacement?
<trijntje> polyzium: it?
<tgm4883> OpenSorce: yes, that has happened before
<OpenSorce> tgm4883, thank you again :-)
<boodllebat> how to get device node ?
<xangua> Rodrigo5244: if by Ubuntu scrollbar you mean the Overlay scrollbar, Firefox doesn't use it
<polyzium> trijntje, what? i typed "sudo grub-install /dev/sda"
<OpenSorce> Rodrigo5244, how did you remove and then install FF. Was it through the package manager?
<trijntje> polyzium: where did you type that?
<boodllebat> how to get connected device's node in ubuntu ? Thanks
<polyzium> trijntje, from liveusb
<polyzium> terminal
<trijntje> polyzium: that wont work, its easier to just reinstall
<trijntje> !grub see this polyzium
<ubottu> trijntje: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Rodrigo5244> OpenSorce: I think I removed it using Ubuntu software center. And I installed it using apt-get install.
<trijntje> !grub | polyzium
<ubottu> polyzium: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<OpenSorce> Rodrigo5244, kk... you should be fine then. Was it there before you removed it?
<Rodrigo5244> OpenSorce: I don't remember. After installing Ubuntu I removed a lot of packages, Firefox included, and installed a different browser.
<OpenSorce> Rodrigo5244, I think xangua is right. I don't think FF uses it.
<Rodrigo5244> OpenSorce: I don't know how exactly the scroll bar works. I know I removed Firefox Ubuntu extention, do you think that is the issue?
<OpenSorce> Rodrigo5244, is it not scrolling now or did you just want the look of the Unity scrollbar?
<Rodrigo5244> That is weird. All the other applications have the overlay scrollbar. Why Firefox does not have it?
<xangua> because firefox is not a GTK app
<trijntje> AFAIK they needed to do some special hacks for firefox because it draws its own scrollbar or something
<xangua> neither is LibreOffice
<trijntje> but I dont know the details
<tomtom_> hi there
<polyzium> xangua, what it uses? Qt?
<xangua> XUL
<Rodrigo5244> I know chrome draw its own scrollbar, but I think Firefox uses gtk for the scrollbar.
<polyzium> xangua, what is this?
<OpenSorce> Rodrigo5244, there should be a Unity theme for it though if you want the look.
<tomtom_> I've got a bit of an issue after restoring a supposedly full backup of my system
<polyzium> trijntje, SOLVED i installed boot repair
<trijntje> polyzium: cool, congratulations on your new ubuntu ;)
<jayjo> will it cause a problem if I have acronjob that is still executing when it's time to run another job, or does the cron utitlity handle all of this?
<tomtom_> every time I want to resolve some apt conflicts, I get Base class package "Debconf::DbDriver::Cache" is empty.
<tomtom_> seems like some files or packages were not part of the backup because I excluded *Cache*
<unknown_user> Hello, guys! How are you?
<tomtom_> but I don't know which file or files I need to restore
<tomtom_> http://pastebin.com/whcFm5Tq for a bit more context
<trijntje> tomtom_: how did you make the backup?
<tomtom_> trijntje: with backintime as root
<trijntje> (also, if you put LANG=C in the terminal it will give all output in English)
<tomtom_> trijntje: oh yeah, sorry about the german
<renokikevi> How do i remove same content one dual displays  with xrandr?
<tomtom_> trijntje: new version in english: http://pastebin.com/QJqQUe8x
<Rodrigo5244> Ok, it seems that more applications don't support the overlay scrollbars too, so I will disable it to get a more uniform user interface. Thanks.
<TJ-> tomtom_: try reinstalling the 'debconf' package
<tomtom_> TJ-: thanks, will give it a shot
<TJ-> tomtom_: That packages contains: "/usr/share/perl5/Debconf/DbDriver/Cache.pm"
<tomtom_> Oh yeah that sounds like a possible culprit
<Rodrigo5244> Now Firefox scrollbar looks the same as other applications. It seems it does use gtk and does not draw its own like chrome.
<Rodrigo5244> Now I can see that some applications have one style of scrollbars and others have a different style.
<Rodrigo5244> Maybe the gtk2 theme is different than the gtk3 theme?
<tomtom_> TJ: how would you reinstall the package? Apt always asks me to use install -f because some packages have unmed dependencies
<renokikevi> I got two displays that are showing the same content how do i fix that?
<victor__>  hi guys, i installed a  plasma theme via systemsettings5 and now i want to uninstall it but i don't find the file, where is it stored? (kubuntu here)
<jmfurlott> Any way to improve the tiling system in Unity? Or rather, run xmonad, i3, etc with unity?
<squeegily> I want to use my VPN connection ONLY for Deluge - all other programs, I want to route through my regular internet
<squeegily> It's OpenVPN - how can I do this?
<E}l{uk> kursor tormozit na ubuntu 15 v Hyper-V win2k8 R2
<lotuspsychje> jmfurlott: maybe the #i3 guys might know?
<squeegily> Checking "Use this connection only for resources on its network" disables routing ANY packets through that interface - even when manually specifying (e.g., curl --interface tun0)
<DexterF> greetings! does this channel cover ubuntu phone?
<popey> DexterF: #ubuntu-touch mostly does
<jayjo> Can I have a crontab execute all python scripts in a directory/
<jayjo> ?
<jayjo> Or should I have it execute a script that recursively executes all python scripts in a subdirectory
<lotuspsychje> jayjo: maybe the #python guys might know?
<teward> jayjo: #python might know, but ideally you would be having a crontab execute a script that would execute the other scripts...
<squeegily> lotuspsychje and teward: It's not a Python-specific thing, it could be any language. #python would not be suitable for that question
<jayjo> Well, right now I have a crontab that executes python scripts by first calling a shell script
<squeegily> I think how you're doing it now is pretty much right then
<teward> squeegily: true.
<jayjo> this works fine, but I was wondering if there was a way to recursively execute the scripts so I don't even need a line that says 'python <filename>' but I could just place them all in a directory that would execute them
<squeegily> jayjo: There's nothing built-in in any scripting language I can think of
<arijk> Got a new external 1TB HDD (USB3.0). How can I check if it has bad sectors? How much time would it take for the process to complete??
<arijk> Running Ubuntu 14.04
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | arijk
<ubottu> arijk: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-3build2 (vivid), package size 343 kB, installed size 1382 kB
<ioria> !info e2fsprogs
<ubottu> e2fsprogs (source: e2fsprogs): ext2/ext3/ext4 file system utilities. In component main, is required. Version 1.42.12-1ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 762 kB, installed size 2993 kB
<Denommus> where can I ask about libappindicator-gtk2 and libappindicator-gtk3?
<Denommus> I'm trying to compile them for 32bits but getting errors
<ioria> !info libgtk2-appindicator-perl
<ubottu> libgtk2-appindicator-perl (source: libgtk2-appindicator-perl): Perl bindings for libappindicator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.15-1build2 (vivid), package size 13 kB, installed size 101 kB
<lost> hello can someone help me with installing tails im using ubuntu
<Denommus> ioria: are you saying that I should install the perl version before trying to compile the gtk2 and gtk3 versions?
<ioria> Denommus, not at all, i don't either know what are you doing :þ
<ioria> +even
<Denommus> ioria: I'm just trying to compile libappindicator for 32bits, under a 64bits system
<Denommus> ioria: I am downloading the latest stable version, but getting an error "no: unknown command"
<lost> so far i have[ dd if'/home/lost/Desktop/tails-i386-1.4/tails-i386-1.4.iso'  of=/dev/sdb1 bs=16M && sync]
<lost> and got
<lost> dd: unrecognized operand ‘if/home/lost/Desktop/tails-i386-1.4/tails-i386-1.4.iso’
<lost> Try 'dd --help' for more information.
<ioria> !info libappindicator1
<ubottu> libappindicator1 (source: libappindicator): Application Indicators. In component main, is optional. Version 12.10.1+15.04.20141110-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 19 kB, installed size 102 kB
<lotuspsychje> lost: try multisystem to make iso to usb
<Denommus> lost: it should be if=<yourpath>, not if'<yourpath>'
<ioria> Denommus, that ^ ?
<lost> multisystems?
<Denommus> ioria: yes, but I'm using version 12.10.0
<Denommus> ioria: should I try the version listed?
<ioria> Denommus, why are you compiling from source ?
<lotuspsychje> lost: with multisystem you can create a boot usb easy, drag n drop the iso
<lost> lotuspsychje: do i install multisystems?
<Denommus> ioria: because I'm not using Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> lost: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<ioria> Denommus, where did you get the source ?
<Semiarty> so I have tried using http://sshmenu.sourceforge.net/articles/transparent-mulithop.html to download files from a target server with bypassing intermediate host, but I cannot do it because the intermediate host does not have netcat. Is there any other way of achieving my goal?
<bekks> Semiarty: Just use the good old ssh -L
<Semiarty> -l ?
<Denommus> ioria: https://launchpad.net/libappindicator/12.10/12.10.0/+download/libappindicator-12.10.0.tar.gz
<bekks> Semiarty: -L, not -l
<Semiarty> ok, -L, so how does it work?
<ioria> Denommus, anyways to enable 32bit look here : http://www.unixmen.com/enable-32-bit-support-64-bit-ubuntu-13-10-greater/
<Semiarty> google doesn't tell me anything
<arijk> lotuspsychje: Got into testdisk....  Getting this " /dev/sdb1 - 1000 GB / 931 GiB" But it shows 999.7GB Free(Total Capacity 1.0GB) and 443.2MB Used when I right click > Properties on the drive...
<bekks> Semiarty: create a ssh tunnel, and "bypass" the intermediate host.
<arijk> Is this OK?
<umarmunir94> hi there guys.. I have a problem here with Xubuntu
<umarmunir94> installed it first time after Manjaro crashed during an update
<lotuspsychje> arijk: scan the whole disk with testdisk or install e2fsprogs as ioria suggested
<Denommus> ioria: I'm not using Ubuntu..........
<Semiarty> umarmunir94 #xubuntu
<umarmunir94> Manjaro detected wifi when I pressed Fn + F2 but Xubuntu isn't detecting it
<Denommus> ioria: I'm asking here because it seems this library is from Canonical, and the problem I'm having is upstream, not from my distro
<umarmunir94> I have connected it through wire
<umarmunir94> semiarty
<lost> i downloaded it to the desktop as told and when i double click it it doesnt give option to run from terminal so i copy pasted into terminal and then had to put sudo pass and then nothing?
<ioria> Denommus, ok, what are you using, then ? (why don't you install ubuntu ?)
<umarmunir94> Semiarty
<umarmunir94> #xubuntu
<hplc> how do i mirror a webpage to a local folder? (for later editing of fonts/fontssize before printing)?
<lost> now i have a window for x Term stuck open and wont close
<arijk> Even if I go forward ...Do I choose Intel/PC as the partition table type  since the HDD is NTFS formatted?
<Denommus> ioria: I'm using Arch Linux
<arijk> lotuspsychje: ^
<lotuspsychje> arijk: yes
<Scunizi> HP laptop is giving me fits installing ubuntu.. HP has 4 partitions on the drive preventing me from installing. sda1 = system 199MiB, sda2 = typical windows parition for data, programs etc (resized to 93 gigs), sda3 = recovery 33GiB, and sda4 HP tools 103Mib fat32.  So without eliminating one of the partitions I can't add any more. The question is can I eliminate sda4 and still be able to use the recovery partition for re-installing windows if 
<arijk> lotuspsychje: Then choose Analyse right?
<ioria> Denommus, you  have to find out the equivalent dependencies for arch, then
<lotuspsychje> arijk: you can do the tests you want from list
<Denommus> ioria: yes, I have the dependencies installed, that's not my problem, though
<lotuspsychje> arijk: also check your syslog and dmesg for harddisk errors
<Denommus> ioria: my problem is that I get an error "no: command not found" when trying to compile the library
<Denommus> ioria: wait, I have some logs
<Denommus> ioria: http://pastebin.com/BYpP1nS4
<ioria> Denommus, could be the shell .... not /bin/sh, but /bin/bash
<Pici> Denommus: It looks like its trying to execute a program called "no", which doesn't exist.
<Denommus> Pici: I know, I just don't know why it's trying to execute that
<Denommus> I looked into the makefile and couldn't find anything about that
<ioria> Denommus,  i had the same problem with popd
<Denommus> ioria: using /bin/bash instead of /bin/sh solved it? But how did you tell configure or make to use /bin/sh?
<arijk> lotuspsychje: This is a new external 1TB USB3.0 HDD that I got today. Just want to check if everything's okay in there....  Gievn that I haven't written any data on it yet would dmesg or syslog have any external HD errors logs in them?
<lotuspsychje> arijk: if a disk fails or badblocks, should show in the logs
<ioria> Denommus,  if i type /bin/sh no i get Can't open no   with /bin/bash  No such file or directory
<ioria> Denommus,  i think it's a shell path problem
<ioria> Denommus,  oh, that could be a problem . maybe you have to change Makefile, or the header of each script, or the global  shell env variable
<acovrig> I can’t get an apt-get upgrade to work, this is the output (https://bitbucket.org/snippets/acovrig/zyoMM); corrupted .deb download? BTW: Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS on Linux bananapi 3.4.90 #3 SMP PREEMPT Tue Jul 29 16:16:05 CST 2014 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux
<arijk> lotuspsychje: I ran the Analyse option and and I got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/11721024/
<ioria> Denommus,  check echo $SHELL
<arijk> lotuspsychje: I am thinking I would give it fresh NTFS format and start the testdisk again. Maybe the disk was not properly formatted by the manufacturer?
<lotuspsychje> arijk: you can try in another format yes, but i think bad sector is a bad sector
<compdoc> netware 3.11. heh
<Denommus> ioria: /usr/bin/zsh
<lotuspsychje> arijk: ask in ##hardware if you want to be sure
<ioria> Denommus,  oh... maybe you have to change it...
<Denommus> ioria: it seems $(CSC) has "no" as a value in bindings/mono/Makefile.am
<ioria> Denommus,  what you mean ?
<Denommus> ioria: and $(CSFLAGS) is ""
<Denommus> ioria: so the command generated by this line is no -keyfile:...
<Denommus> ioria: I guess CSC should be the name of my csharp compiler
<n00b> hi guys
<ioria> Denommus,  i'd compile in C, first and correct the shell then
<Denommus> ioria: CSC should probably be "csharp" instead of "no", and that's the problem
<ioria> Denommus,  don't know, you can try
<Denommus> ioria: that was it
<ioria> Denommus,  compiled ?
<Denommus> ioria: yup, I had to run make CSC=csharp
<ioria> Denommus,  that's interesting
<Kilikit_T> hi, just a quick q, linux peeps: I want to purge win7 starter from my sluggish and now fairly old netbook and replace it with linux. basically all I really want to do is some text editing, very occassional video chat, small amounts of web browsing, and some light coding tasks for my raspberry pi. what's the best ubuntu flavour for me?
<Denommus> ok, now that it is compiled I must find out why it isn't installing XD
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | Kilikit_T
<ubottu> Kilikit_T: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<zykotick9> Kilikit_T: if you are worried about netbook's resources, xubuntu is lighter then ubuntu, and lubuntu is lighter then xubuntu.  But, you might want to start by testing ubuntu and see?  best of luck.
<Kilikit_T> you guys have macros for everything. thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> Kilikit_T: do you know wich grafix card inside that machine?
<newbsduser> ebian
<Kilikit_T> aw nope
<Kilikit_T> I can find out two secs
<newbsduser> hello, /bin/cp -fr testx testy ; echo $? gives me:  "/bin/cp: `testx' and `testy' are the same file", how can i bypass it want to see exit code 0 and overwrite the file...
<lotuspsychje> Kilikit_T: anyway as zykotick9 suggests you could try ubuntu as first, see what it gives
<impi> omfg
<impi> im going crazy
<lotuspsychje> impi: can we help you?
<impi> ubuntu is SHIT.
<lotuspsychje> !language | impi
<Kilikit_T> gma 3150, I believe Intel
<ubottu> impi: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<impi> i get a m3800 dell because it's punted as a ubuntu laptop
<impi> nothing works.
<impi> 2 weeks in. multiple kernels, nvidia worked with the edgers ppa 352 after one update everything is wrecked
<lotuspsychje> Kilikit_T: to run smooth i would test xubuntu/lubuntu
<Kilikit_T> I feel like I shhould just go with lubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Kilikit_T: yeah for your needs, that will fit percetly :p
<DJones> impi: Are you surprised? you've installed unsupported nvidia from the ppa, have you asked them how to fix?
<f343nce> impi: ppa's are last resort use.
<Denommus> dmcs instead of csharp works for both building and installing :-)
<DJones> impi: This channel only supports software from the official repo's, ppa's are unofficial, and you do take your chance
<impi> dj3000, i used the propriatry drivers in addition drivers, thats where the problems started clean install 14.04 that crashed my system
<impi> DJones, ^^
<Kilikit_T> just as a time saver, can anyone point me at a url for a downloadable installer to prepare a usb to load the install from? I can handle the bios boot-path stuff, just no experience iwth linux as such
<lotuspsychje> Kilikit_T: try universal usb installer from ubuntu website
<canine> So after setting up my apache2 website and moving it to a production droplet, I decided to disable root access. Then i logged in to ssh using a different user and overwrote index.html. Suddenly the website was showing a blank page. I did chown root on the file, but still nothing. It only worked after I rolled back the snapshot.
<canine> Any idea why that happened?
<f343nce> Kilikit_T: lots of usb loaders if that is the goal, check the web.
<impi> look clean install 14.04 - additional drivers -> 331 propriatry drivers leaves you with a broken system
<lotuspsychje> impi: did you enable internet+updates+3rd party software at ubuntu setup?
<impi> lotuspsychje, yes
<n00b> i have a problem with the touchpad
<lotuspsychje> impi: so after clean install it crashed on you?
<wakennn> is ubuntu minimal really a bare bones system? if i install GNOME3 will it become just as ubuntu non-minimal?
<impi> yes, after clean install i install the nvidia 331  via additional drivers, broken system
<impi> it's been downhill from there
<tgm4883> impi: why did you clean install? It comes installed with ubuntu..
<histo> wakennn: bare bone by ubuntu terms yes
<n00b> anyone test snappy core??
<lotuspsychje> impi: what was wrong with the drivers ubuntu choose at first?
<histo> !anyone | n00b
<wakennn> histo: what does it mean
<lotuspsychje> n00b: check #snappy
<impi> tgm4883, ceo ordered the laptop fron the states for me, as a gift, it landed up in south africa with windows on it
<ahop> When doing """ifup wlan0""" on a system with / mounted as read-only (embedded computer), I get error        (no problem if / is rw)
<n00b> lotuspsychje, you are rigth
<f343nce> wakennn: minimal is base system no desktop, add what you like, it is a net install.
<ahop> Do you know how to solve this?
<ahop> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/209866/dhcp-and-read-only-root-filesystem
<n00b> sorry, and sorry for my bad english jajaj
<impi> lotuspsychje, it was the nevou(spelling) driver
<lotuspsychje> impi: ok and what was wrong with nouveau?
<tgm4883> impi: have you talked to Dell? In the past, they've had a special image for their Ubuntu offerings (although I thought that was no longer the case)
<wakennn> f343nce: yes but if i install gnome 3 will it become just like normal ubuntu (with amazon stuff, compiz ... )?
<impi> well, it wasn't using my gpu on my card K1100 nvidia
<jakr> I ran Archive Manager to compress a folder into a .iso.  I got the error: The application Archive Manager has closed unexpectiedly.
<f343nce> wakennn: gnome 3 is the gnome shell, no compiz it is not unity. Yes you will have a full gnome 3 shell if that ios what you install.
<lotuspsychje> impi: is that an optimus card?
<impi> tgm4883, i downloaded that image from the dell site, and have not booted with it, just installed the debs and booted into the kernel, and still not working - just doesnt use the nvidia gpu. I think I have to burn that to a disc and use that as installer somehow
<f343nce> wakennn: Why the net install?
<impi> lotuspsychje, yes
<Kilikit_T> one more question guys
<impi> the 352 open source drivers from edgers worked really well
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-prime | impi you need this
<ubottu> impi you need this: nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.1 (vivid), package size 10 kB, installed size 114 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<wakennn> f343nce: I am coming from Arch and want to setup just what I need myself
<impi> it was great, then i installed the latest updates, and it's messed it up bad
<wakennn> :)
<Kilikit_T> is there a programme for lubuntu that can save as .txt files since i will be switching between os environments fairly regular. no probs if not I guss 'cause I can just email
<impi> lotuspsychje, i have installed that
<lotuspsychje> impi: did you enable performance mode with nvidia-settings?
<jakr> My error message is: "You have some obsolete package versions installed.  Please upgrade the following packages..."
<f343nce> wakennn: Ah, however you have described will "I Have" apps from two desktops, unity is one the gnome shell the other.
<impi> lotuspsychje, at the moment, nvidia settings tells me i am not using a nvidia card - i cant seem to get it working at all
<xangua> jakr: and this message shows after what? what ubuntu release do you use?
<impi> man im really disappointed - really bad show of ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> impi: if you have the correct driver, you should be able to choose intel/nvidia
<lotuspsychje> impi: then choose nvidia- performance mode
<tgm4883> impi: from what it sounds like you did, I'm not 100% I'd blame Ubuntu
<jakr> xangua, Ubuntu 14.04 LTS.
<wakennn> f343nce: oh sorry I didn't mean just desktops, I mean stuff like the amazon stuff, default programs like firefox etc. or if that is all done by me?
<lotuspsychje> impi: remove that ppa or bumblebee (if you installed)
<jakr> xangua, I recieved the message after trying to compress a folder into a .iso file
<f343nce> wakennn: the amazon stuff is part of the unity desktop. The net install is the best beyond a personal build to getting just what you want, that will be supported here. If you stay within the ubuntu repos.
<impi> tgm4883, well just google for nvidia black screen, or login loop and then reconsidder blaming ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Kilikit_T: just add .txt at the end of your file
<tgm4883> impi: I'm not sure the relevance.
<lotuspsychje> impi: there's no need to blame anything, focus on your issue
<lotuspsychje> impi: remove your ppa and test another driver
<f343nce> wakennn: Lots of desktop choices, all can be removed/purged as needed if you know how.
<impi> but hang on a second
<impi> if i go to additional drivers
<impi> and i install the 331 propriatry driver
<impi> will that still pull from the ppa?
<lotuspsychje> impi: its wise to not install things from ppa's
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | impi
<ubottu> impi: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<wakennn> thanks f343nce
<su> Hi, i want to get my screen at 640x480, but the lowest is 800x600. How can i get it 640x480?
<acovrig> one question: *why*?
<ioria> su i can lend you my monitor
<wakennn> what is better for creating usb drives with OS install media: "dd bs=4M if=... of=..." or "dd bs=4M if=... of=... && sync" ?
<Guest43597> hello everyone
<stupidwolf> hello everyone
<stupidwolf> need help here..
<lotuspsychje> !ask | stupidwolf
<ubottu> stupidwolf: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TJ-> wakennn: 'sync' just forces cached blocks to be flushed to the underlying devices immediately without waiting for the write-back cache timeout
<f343nce> stupidwolf: Do we guess?
<molgrum> hey i have a 100/10 fiber connection, i assume running "apt-get clean" is safe for me then?
<wakennn> TJ-: I can do without sync ?
<impi> lotuspsychje, tgm4883 thanks for the help, im going to try and get this thing working again
<Bashing-om> su: 640x480 may be out of range for the hardware; From a grub prompt ' vbeinfo ' is that resolutiion shown ?
<f343nce> wakennn: No problem, I like a gui in your last question myself. ;) love arch ran it many times
<TJ-> wakennn: I'd keep it... it ensure if you remove the media (after sync) it has all data written to it
<wakennn> ok thanks
<stupidwolf> just install 15.04 dual with win8, boot animation missing only black screen,
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | stupidwolf
<f343nce> !bootinfo | stupidwolf
<ubottu> stupidwolf: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ubottu> stupidwolf: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Please run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then !pastebin the RESULTS.txt for us to use to help diagnose your problem.
<Kilikit_T> hey here's a q for the channel. are there any linux distros that don't feature guis? I would be so into that
<pluxev> heya, my dad has had me using ubuntu for 5+ years now. I am interested in trying other systems. What is similar to ubuntu but could potentially be better?
<tgm4883> Kilikit_T: like Ubuntu server?
<lotuspsychje> pluxev: ubuntu is the most popular one
<Kilikit_T> ubuntu server hey? basically like going back to dos days for all intents and purposes?
<tgm4883> Kilikit_T: yes, it's command line only
<Kilikit_T> essentially I'm going to want one machine which is solely for writing
<lotuspsychje> pluxev: maybe more a question for ##linux ?
<v3n0m> hi
<pluxev> k thanks
<f343nce> pluxev: Many linux "system" are more the same than different in the base system, and the desktops are not much different. Most have what the others have in their repos.
<stupidwolf> disable it will make boot faster isnt it?  how i do that?(soory i'm really noob)
<v3n0m> apt-get blow up server
<lotuspsychje> stupidwolf: make your life easy and install ubuntu single on your machine :p
<stupidwolf> lotuspsychje : i guess you're right..  thanks dude
<sardonyx_> anyone familiar with pure-ftpd? my users cannot upload/rename any files, and i'm not sure why
<lotuspsychje> stupidwolf: disable fastboot and secureboot from bios, and install ubuntu clean, single will rocknroll
<v3n0m> i am
<molgrum> hey i just need a quick answer, if i have 100 Mbit/s down, can i apt-get clean without worries?
<v3n0m> anyone know sting3r
<tgm4883> molgrum: why would the speed of your connection affect the answer to that question?
<lotuspsychje> v3n0m: this channel is for ubuntu support only mate
<sardonyx_> v3n0m: my pure-ftpd config is:  /usr/sbin/pure-ftpd-virtualchroot -l puredb:/etc/pure-ftpd/pureftpd.pdb -l pam -O clf:/var/log/pure-ftpd/transfer.log -H -S 1122 -p 12000:13000 -u 1000 -E -8 UTF-8 -Y 2 -B, is anything else needed for write permissions?
<tgm4883> ls
<v3n0m> neermnd
<molgrum> tgm4883: "This may not be desirable if you have a slow Internet connection, since it will cause you to redownload any packages you need to install a program." from the help ubuntu page
<v3n0m> nevermind
<r2c4> how do you ubuntu?
<molgrum> tgm4883: so... i have a fast one :)
<stupidwolf> lotuspsychje: well it's my first time using ubuntu, hope u can help me
<lotuspsychje> stupidwolf: just make an usb stick with ubuntu 14.04 LTS and disable secureboot+fastboot in bios then boot into setup
<bunty_> hi
<duque> hi
<r2c4> ayyy
<r2c4> how come when i type on the keyboard the letters dont come up
<duque> first time on irc, i just install ubuntu for the first time
<lotuspsychje> duque: good choice, you have joined an ubuntu support channel to solve problems
<unknown_user> duque: What can you say about Ubuntu?
<Koyaanis> nice duque, how do you like it sof ar
<kuba7447> duque, welcome to the community
<unknown_user> duque: I mean, are you liking this distro?
<lotuspsychje> unknown_user: please dont stimulate offtopic
<Koyaanis> All this welcoming is overwhelming for him
<unknown_user> lotuspsychje: Sorry, it wasn't my intention.
<duque> thanks kuba
<Koyaanis> duque: you can write the first letters of a nickname on IRC and autofinish it with TAB
<duque> Koyaanis nice
<A1Recon> I ran testdisk on my New External 1 TB HDD(NTFS formatted). Here is the output for Analyse. http://paste.ubuntu.com/11721133/ Can anyone check if its ok??
<lotuspsychje> A1Recon: did you ask in ##hardware?
<lotuspsychje> A1Recon: and checked syslog and dmesg as i suggested before<?
<kuba7447> syslog?
<histo> A1Recon: what's wrong with it?
<A1Recon> I asked in hardware no one responded...
<histo> A1Recon: why are you running testdisk?
<lukaluka> hi ~~
<lukaluka> I just updated my 14.04, and couldn't log in anymore =.=
<lukaluka> I found this, might be the solution to my problem. http://askubuntu.com/questions/454576/cant-login-to-ubuntu-14-04-after-upgrade
<A1Recon> histo: JUst checking if the harddrive has any problem.... Its a new harddrive
<angela_> I'm in trouble! When I turn on the Audacious and the Hydrogen, by QJackCtl after aguns minutes it crashes because it gives error (xrun). How do I fix this? I'm using UbuntuStudio, 3.13.0-54-LowLatency kernel.
<angela_> This has never happened before.
<angela_> I have already put the frames to 1024 but still gives the error.
<angela_> An error message on the jack and lock all applications, including the jack
<angela_> I was using an updated kernel (3.19), but began to appear this problem. I thought that was the kernel and returned forthe kernel "original" version 14.4 (3.13.0-54-LowLatency)
<angela_> Can anyone help me?
<lotuspsychje> angela_: try previous kernel again from grub?
<f343nce> lukaluka: Try booting from a previus kernel, number of reasons this can happen, details are the key here.
<angela_> lotuspsychje, yes
<angela_> lotuspsychje: yes
<lukaluka> f343nce thanks. I need to log in recovery mode to change my home directories ownership, but I can't
<Bashing-om> lukaluka: Broken proprietary grahics driver ? Can you login to console ( at logins screen keycombo ctl+alt+F1) ?
<lukaluka> Bashing-om that's the problem. I got Nvidia GPU. c+a+f1 just gives me pure black
<f343nce> lukaluka: Are you doing this, with any understanding, or just runing commands hoping?
<MotoUnix> hey guys
<MotoUnix> how you doing ?
<A1Recon> oh god.... Reading syslog is hard. Lotsof jargon and MAC IDs, username, file locations....
<Ben64> lukaluka: try doing a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-331"
<bunty> #ubuntu-desktop
<v3n0m> its sudo su
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | lukaluka :: Try this :
<ubottu> lukaluka :: Try this :: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lukaluka> f343nce I would say hoping XD this is the closest thread I could find, so wanna git it a try
<v3n0m> for super user
<MotoUnix> A1Recon: how did you read syslog ?
<k1l> v3n0m: no its not.
<v3n0m> yah
<bunty> is is possible to install ubuntu desktop on my nexus 7 tablet??
<k1l> v3n0m: use sudo -i if you really need a root shell.
<f343nce> lukaluka: Stop that thread and lokk at the answers here, seems to most likely a graphic driver issue and just needs reloaded.
<v3n0m> ok
<k1l> bunty: better ask in #ubuntu-arm
<A1Recon> typed in log in Ubuntu Search thingy..
<lotuspsychje> bunty: for now only ubuntu-touch runs smooth on nexus7
<lotuspsychje> bunty: try devel-proposed as i sugested you in #ubuntu-touch
<v3n0m> kil they ot work
<lukaluka> f343nce ok. but I can't get into any terminal to reload gpu driver
<bunty> lotuspsychje: yes i will do that
<ness2u> where would be a good place to ask some (newb) file-security questions?
<lukaluka> f343nce tried to enter recovery mode, during boot up, but I can't enter recov mode too.
<k1l> !details | v3n0m
<ubottu> v3n0m: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<A1Recon> MotoUnix: Typed in 'log' in Ubuntu search thingy
<lotuspsychje> ness2u: if its about ubuntu, ask right here
<v3n0m> im helpin
<f343nce> lukaluka: boot the computer wait about 30 seconds thatn hiot ctrl-alt-f1 for a tty terminal and look at Ben64's command
<bunty> lotuspsychje: I want to play my RTSP stream using gstreamer and that is not easily possible on ubuntu touch.
<lotuspsychje> bunty: ask in #ubuntu-touch mate
<bunty> ya I did
<lotuspsychje> bunty: here we can only support ubuntu
<bunty> I had a discussion with jhodapp for media
<k1l> v3n0m: if so please dont give false advice
<bunty> lotuspsychje: ok
<lukaluka> f343nce tried. when I hit ctrl alt F1, pure black screen responds. This nvidia driver kind of not responding to c a F1, so I can't input any command
<lukaluka> f343nce I am looking for help to get into terminal by another way, do you know how?
<v3n0m> foward/list
<yardlinux> could u point me to a good tutorial re dual booting win 8 and ubuntu ?
<justicefries> anybody switch off unity to i3wm?
<ness2u> lotuspsychje: what are the best practices regarding private certificate storage on ubuntu server? I'm a windows developer trying to conform to our security team requests...
<lotuspsychje> justicefries: maybe the #i3 guys can help you?
<f343nce> lukaluka: Ah, I would chroot to it from a live, if there is really no cli access, however others here can probably get you to one, this is an issue I have not had to really work on.
<justicefries> welp, I tried #i3wm
<Jordan_U> justicefries: Please just ask your actual question.
<justicefries> thanks lotuspsychje :)
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | lukaluka : Once more, try ::
<ubottu> lukaluka : Once more, try ::: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<justicefries> Jordan_U I know how IRC works, thanks, I wasn't ready with a question, was curious. :)
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot > yardlinux
<ubottu> yardlinux, please see my private message
<lotuspsychje> !uefi > yardlinux
<lukaluka> Bashing-om ubottu ok, never seen that before, let me read the thread and try
<tomeo> hi, what program could I use to see if my harddrive is working or not?
<yardlinux> thanks ubottu and lotuspsychje
<Bashing-om> lukaluka: K: We are here to help . read and comply and we take it from there, once you are at a terminal .
<EricBB> if I have a lamp server with apache listening on 80 and 8010, and I go to 80 and get my www folder contents, but 8010 gives me 404 not found, what is the proble?
<EricBB> problem*
<A1Recon> lotuspsychje: histo: Syslog after I connected the drive http://paste.ubuntu.com/11721467/
<justicefries> EricBB may be better to ask in the Apache room. :)
<lukaluka> Bashing-om sure. Thanks for your time!
<lotuspsychje> A1Recon: no errors there, try the ubuntu disktool: smart test etc
<lotuspsychje> tomeo: same for you mate, try the ubuntu disktool and run some tests
<A1Recon> lotuspsychje: the disk doesn't support SMART tests.... Tried badblocks it would take around 6 hrs to complete with the -v flag.
<Jordan_U> A1Recon: All modern drives support S.M.A.R.T. It's *possible* that your USB enclosure doesn't support passing on S.M.A.R.T. commands, but even that is unlikely.
<RoBo_V> Guys, best way to schedule auto wake up ?
<Jordan_U> A1Recon: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<lotuspsychje> RoBo_V: you mean wake up on lan from bios?
<lukaluka> Bashing-om ok, to my understanding, I need to modify grub config file. The problem I am having right now is that I can't get into my grub boot menu by pressing SHIFT  during boot up because my GRUB is set to hide the OS selection menu on boot by default.
<A1Recon> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11721514/ Output for only the /dev/sdb
<lukaluka> ubottu thanks for your link. I can't modify grub config file in my case. Can't access grub boot menu because it is hidden by default.
<ubottu> lukaluka: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<RoBo_V> lotuspsychje: that is already happening, i mean to schedule wakeup from rtc within system
<RoBo_V> possible ?
<lukaluka> Bashing-om http://askubuntu.com/questions/507434/grub-boot-menu-not-available-after-installing-ubuntu-14-04-lts-on-msi-ge-60
<bekzhan> HI
<RoBo_V> lotuspsychje: oh yea i can also schedule wakeonlan from other server
<lotuspsychje> RoBo_V: http://askubuntu.com/questions/61708/automatically-sleep-and-wake-up-at-specific-times
<A1Recon> Jordan_U: The thing is my /dev/sda has got some badblocks.... I want to copy all the data from the 2(NTFS) of the 3 partitions of my internal HDD to the new external one. Before starting the copying process i just want to see if the /dev/sdb1 is ok or not...
<Jordan_U> A1Recon: Despite its name, testdisk is *not* a tool for checking disks. It's a tool for recovering files and fixing partition tables.
<A1Recon> Jordan_U: So I have to run badblocks then??
<Jordan_U> A1Recon: If you really want to be thorough, yes.
<RoBo_V> thanks lotuspsychje
<A1Recon> Jordan_U: The last time I ran Analyse in testdisk for /dev/sdb1 I got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/11721133/
<histo> A1Recon: testdisk is not the right tool for checking your drive
<Jordan_U> A1Recon: Please pastebin the output of "sudo smartctl --all /dev/sdb".
<Bashing-om> lukaluka: I am back, and lookin at your reference .
<lukaluka> Bashing-om thank ~
<A1Recon> Jordan_U: "sudo smartctl --all /dev/sdb1" output http://paste.ubuntu.com/11721560/
<Jordan_U> A1Recon: Please run commands exactly as given.
<Jordan_U> A1Recon: Again, testdisk is *not* a tool for testing disks. Those errors are related to the process of recovering deleted partitions, a process that you don't need to do and is thus not at all relevant.
<Bashing-om> lukaluka: OK, Is your system UEFI ?
<A1Recon> Jordan_U: OK got it about testdisk
<histo> A1Recon: western digital has diagnostic utilities available to check yoru disk use those. If you are worried. You do realize the failure rate is extermely low on new hardware. Seems to me like a waste of time.
<lukaluka> Bashing-om a ha, I don't know what is UEFI, let me google that for a sec
<histo> A1Recon: selecting an appropriate backup and restoration plan for the data would be a better use of time then relying on some tool you don't understand how to use.
<A1Recon> Jordan_U: /dev/sdb1 is the external HDD. If I run sudo smartctl --all /dev/sdb, I get this "/dev/sdb: Unknown USB bridge [0x1058:0x0820 (0x1012)] Please specify device type with the -d option."
<Bashing-om> !uefi | lukaluka
<ubottu> lukaluka: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<whoawostb> What is the correct way to disable compositing in "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"?
<macskay> how can i get "perf" back for my 3.13 kernel back?
<macskay> It's not in the linux tools
<A1Recon> histo: OK histo, tell me this. A few years ago, when I tried to copy data from a bad HDD to a flashdrive, the Windows gave me "Cyclic Redundancy Error" and exited. I think Ubuntu's simple copy and paste would do that too. Is it possible to copy bit by bit whatever is there on the internal HDD's 2 partitions to the 2 separate folders on the external HDD? I don't care if there's some error, just it shouldn't stop copying midway. Is the
<histo> A1Recon: you can use ddrescue to recovery data from failing drives.
<Jordan_U> A1Recon: /dev/sdb1 is not a device node for a drive, it's a device node for the first partition on a drive. While smartctl is smart enough to figure out what you actually mean when you pass it a partition, but I'm very surprised to see it refuse "/dev/sdb", so much so that I'm thinking that you simply mistyped something. Please run "sudo smartctl --all /dev/sdb" and pastebin the full output, copying the portion of your ...
<Jordan_U> ... terminal showing the command as well.
<histo> Jordan_U: it's an external drive probably something with western digitals silly usb interface causing all sorts of havoc
<lukaluka> Bashing-om ubuntu is my sole OS on that pc, and I use automatic installer " Erase the disk and install", would that grant me UEFI system?
<lukaluka> Bashing-om or any info useful I can provide?
<A1Recon> Jordan_U: Here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/11721651/
<histo> A1Recon: so are you still trying to recover data from the failing drive from "A few years ago" or what are you asking??
<bagginsDK> hello, i don't know how to install oracle DB. I saw a tutorial asking for Kernel changes and i don't want to go so deep. Is there any simpler way?
<Semiarty> so... I've been playing around and I was reading a guide on how to get ubuntu servers IP static and I deleted DHCP-client, now I want to get it back, but I have no connection to the internet and thus have to do it manually, I downloaded dhcp client and transfered it onto my usb flash, I'm trying to install dhcp-client and I am getting errors---> "dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration
<Semiarty> of isc-dhcp-client: isc-dhcp-client depends on isc-dhcp-common (=4.1.ESV-R4-Oubuntu5.5); however: Version of isc-dhcp-common on system is 4.2.4-7ubuntu12.2. and "isc-dhcp-client depends on iproute; however: package iproute is not installed"
<A1Recon> histo: No I just gave you an example of what happened all those years ago. Now I just want to get the data from my Laptop's internal HDD to the external HDD.
<Semiarty> so as far as I understand something does not match up, as in version, but I am not sure on how to proceed next
<Bashing-om> lukaluka: No, UEFI is a firmware interface of the mainboard system to that of the operating system. That firmware is already set . Now how you access grub is depebdent on that tupe of firmware .
<MonkeyDust> Semiarty  seems to me, you have to install iproute, first
<Jordan_U> A1Recon: That is bizarre. This post: http://superuser.com/questions/482404/check-ssd-health-without-using-smart shows that some drives support S.M.A.R.T. but claim not to, and your drive might be one of these. Even if S.M.A.R.T. can be made to work with this drive/enclosure I would return it as defective for not supporting it properly. If it can't be made to support S.M.A.R.T. then you should definitely return it.
<A1Recon> histo: Reading from here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery there are 2 ddrescue programs, are you talking about the GNU ddrescue or just the ddrescue?
<impi> yeh, something is definitely wrong with ubuntu 14.04 and nvidia 331 (propriatry/tested) drivers
<lukaluka> Bashing-om ok, if I enter BIOS,  I could see my boot mode is set to be legacy + UEFI, and ubuntu is in my first boot option: UEFI Hard Disk: ubuntu
<impi> clean install, install this driver from the additional drivers screen and after reboot i get "system running in low graphics mode"
<lotuspsychje> impi: did you install nvidia-prime after?
<impi> lotuspsychje, no - just clean install and the propriatry driver
<lotuspsychje> impi: we talked about this earlier mate, if your card is optimus you need nvidia-prime package
<lotuspsychje> impi: then enable performance mode from nvidia-settings
<impi> mmm ill try install it, but i mean the basics dont work
<impi> no otherway to put it
<Bashing-om> lukaluka: K; Making progress; OK UEFI syste, ! Access grub : Reboot, and as soon as the setup screen clears, repeatedly depress and release the escape key ( only a 3 second window of oportunity). Now do you get the grub menu ?
<Semiarty> MonkeyDust doesn't work: "iproute conflicts with arpd; iproute provides arpd and is present and installed. dpkg: error processing archive iproute...deb (--install): conflicting packages - not installing iproute"
<lukaluka> Bashing-om in there right now
<f343nce> impi: The basics are understanding what your doing and told, and remembering.
<impi> no the basics is activating an additional driver, and rebooting to a graphical interface
<impi> error free at least
<impi> thats the basics.
<f343nce> impi: If you stay in that mind set you will continuosly need help, you have to do some research on the hardware and software.
<lotuspsychje> impi: your card has optimus technology and the nvidia card needs to be enabled with nvidia-prime
<Bashing-om> lukaluka: With the top most ubuntu kernel selected, 'e' key for edit mode -> boot options screen; arrow down to the line starting with linux, arrow across to quiet splash, replace "quiet splash" with the term nomodeset. Key combo ctl+x to continue the boot process, Do you now boot to the GUI ?
<impi> then there should be a notice at that driver screen that says - please install nvidia prime otherwise your laptop will be borked after a reboot
<whoawostb> If I turn off compositing in xorg.conf, is it normal to get logged right out and sent right back to login screen after logging in?
<lotuspsychje> impi: every card is different, thats not ubuntu's fault
<impi> your missing the point, thats the job of the operating system to support these cards
<lotuspsychje> impi: drivers react different on different hardwaren not the Os fault
<Jordan_U> impi: This channel is not for reporting bugs, and trying to do so will only waste time as your reuests will never make it to developers. Please stick to productive support discussion in this channel.
<Jordan_U> !bug | impi
<ubottu> impi: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<lukaluka> Bashing-om yes, right now
<impi> i feel that after buying a 3K laptop, which is built and punted as ubuntu ready that this should not be the outcome
<A1Recon> Jordan_U: http://www.wdc.com/wdproducts/library/UM/ENG/4779-705098.pdf It does support SMART but something is up with WD's Enclosure or USB implementation.
<impi> im all for loggin bugs, but if you go and look there are duplicates upon duplicates of this very bug
<lotuspsychje> impi: you can check sudo lshw -C video to check wich driver loaded and wich card active
<Bashing-om> lukaluka: Right ; OK, we need a terminal .. what results with key combo ctl+alt+F1 ?
<lukaluka> Bashing-om give me a sec
<lotuspsychje> impi: just try nvidia-prime, switch drivers and enable performance mode
<Jordan_U> A1Recon: Again, I would return it as defective.
<lotuspsychje> impi: best driver, is the one working best for your card
<impi> im going to try that definitely, im sure you are right
<lukaluka> Bashing-om I boot into not so GUI interface. It's more terminal like. I can see ubuntu login: _
<A1Recon> Jordan_U: What is the command to check SMART status? Also put in the flags
<impi> it's just 2 weeks in, 3 installs, multiple kernels, multiple drivers, nvidia-prime, black screen bug, low graphics mode errors - at some point you get to where i am now which is a little irritated by the mission
<lukaluka> Bashing-om then I log in, now I am in the terminal. ^^
<Jordan_U> impi: That doesn't change the fact that continuing to rant about it here doesn't get any bug closer to being fixed, but does waste our time. Please stop.
<Bashing-om> lukaluka: OK, now we want to know what the hardware is . To pass that info we ned to install a tool . do: ' sudo apt-get install pastebinit ' .
<impi> Jordan_U, the only reason your time is being wasted is because you dont admit this is a bug
<impi> it's this then that, then this
<lukaluka> Bashing-om oh, god... somehow wifi is broken now... give me a sec
<Jordan_U> impi: I never said that it wasn't a bug. This is your last warning, stop this and any other unproductive discussion.
<Bashing-om> lukaluka: No hurry . ( got access to a wired connection ?)
<lukaluka> Bashing-om let me grab my 40 ft ethernet cable orz
<histo> A1Recon: just copy the data to it then, use rsync or whatever you want
<histo> A1Recon: as far as ddrescue you want the gddrescue version if you ever have to use it.
<Bashing-om> lukaluka: Panic not. Just proceed in a calm and orderly fashion.
<Semiarty> I am trying to do: sudo apt-get install dhcp-client and I get message: "Package dhcp-client is a virtual package provided by: isc-dhcp-client 4.2.4-7ubuntu12.2. ; pump 0.8.24-7 ;  dhcpcd5 6.05-1.1 ; You should explicitly select one to install. ; E: Package 'dhcp-client' has no installation candidate". How and what version do I choose to explicitly select to install?
<lukaluka> Bashing-om sure. Thanks. the package is installed now
<Pici> Semiarty: isc-dhcp-client is the one normally installed.
<A1Recon> histo: Thinking about using grsync .... What does the Windows compatibility option do?
<A1Recon> histo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<Bashing-om> lukaluka: OK, terminal command 'sudo lshw -C display | pastebinit' the result is a URL , pass that complete URL back here . We see what it is we are dealing with to advise better .
<histo> A1Recon: windows compatibiltiy option is probably for timestamp comparisons
<lukaluka> Bashing-om http://paste.ubuntu.com/11721811
<histo> A1Recon: FAT uses a 2 second resolution for time stamps.  So you can tell rsync to accept values that are off by up to a second so it doesn't think the files differ.
<Bashing-om> lukaluka: Look'n at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/11721811 .
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: IMO, that sure doesn't show much... but nvidia?!?!
<lukaluka> Bashing-om yes?
<lukaluka> Bashing-om looking like the motherboard didnt recognize my GPU?
<Bashing-om> lukaluka: zykotick9 Yeah, bit it so show there is no driver loaded . lukaluka ; next pastebin 'lspci -vnn | grep VGA -A 12 | pastebinit' so we know the graphics set up .
<lukaluka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11721842/
<lukaluka> Bashing-om http://paste.ubuntu.com/11721842/
<A1Recon> histo: Apparently rsync fails to get corrupted files but  but .... here's the best part ... it outputs the error files in a log. So the plan is to run Grsync, see what files are missing or were not copied.... and go after those files using specific programs for file recovery. Good enough??
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: lukaluka fyi debian's judd pciid pasted to http://paste.ubuntu.com/11721855/
<histo> A1Recon: I thought we weren't doing file recovery. You said you just wanted to copy the files.
<v3n0m> can you get day z
<A1Recon> histo: Copy files, yes. Some files might be corrupted so file recovery, too.
<Bashing-om> zykotick9: checking that http://paste.ubuntu.com/11721855/ !! lukaluka .
<histo> A1Recon: How did the files get corrupted?
<lukaluka> zykotick9 Bashing-om yes I saw~~ though I don't know how to make use of it ~
<lukaluka> zykotick9 Bashing-om enlighten me plz XD
<zykotick9> lukaluka: at least judd recognizes it as an nvidia GM200 [GeForce GTX TITAN X] i have zero suggestions on gettin' it working, sorry.  best of luck!
<lukaluka> zykotick9 no problem. Thanks
<histo> A1Recon: I have to go but perhaps if you state your problem clearly other people can help.
<histo> !details | A1Recon
<ubottu> A1Recon: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Bashing-om> lukaluka: zykotick9 :: getting into deep waters here myself, twin Nvidia cards .. is this a SLI situation ?
<lukaluka> Bashing-om zykotick9  I do attach SLI link to connect them, but it's not necessary. I could take it off. if that would help. But... you think the reason that I couldn't log in after update is caused by proprietary GPU driver?
<A1Recon> histo: Ran SMART test on the internal HDD of my Laptop one day using the "Disks". Just checking what SMART TESTs were. Lo and behold SMART tests failed. Then googled and ran badblocks, it spit out 12 bad blocks. Further confirmation was when I booted up Windows, and it started running CHKDSK utility and it "recovered" some files and put it in a folder called "found.000" in NewVolume (First data partition in my HDD). [Part 1/2 because
<AmazonianDude> How do I check my Ubuntu 14.04 HDD for bad sectors?
<Bashing-om> lukaluka: While we ponder : How did you install the drivers . PPA ? show ' tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | pastebinit ' . // as of now there is no graphics driver installed, and we must install one to drive the GUI .
<badbodh> AmazonianDude, fsck them
<lukaluka> Bashing-om I install drive from here. http://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/84043/en-us
<badbodh> 'man fsck' for details in terminal
<AmazonianDude> Yes but is it possible to do it while the HDD is logged into ubuntu or do I do it from a live cd
<lukaluka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11721896/
<lukaluka> Bashing-om http://paste.ubuntu.com/11721896/
<lukaluka> Bashing-om but  i did install drivers for sure. otherwise I wont be able to use nvidia CUDA
<A1Recon> histo: I figured Windows has a bad track record for failing HDDs, so I stopped booting up my Windows(Ubuntu - Win 7 Dual Boot). I haven't gone back to Windows boot after that. Don't mount New Volume unless absolutely necessary and I haven't written anything in that partition. Fast forward to today. Got my HDD. Wanted to check whether its fine (hence the badblocks, testdisk, etc. talk a few hrs ago). And here I am reading up on rsync 
<A1Recon> histo: Part 2/2 ^
<badbodh> AmazonianDude, live
<A1Recon> histo: Was that summary sufficient?
<RoBo_V> IDK my server waking up auto every morning 5.30, how to diagnose it ?
<badbodh> AmazonianDude, data drives can be repaired in normal boot, root drive better repaired from live
<lukaluka> Bashing-om the process of installing driver is via the scrip download from that nvidia link, all the internal procedures are hidden from me.
<A1Recon> histo is long gone...
<Bashing-om> lukaluka: What happened is that there was a kernel upgrade, now that Nvidia driver was built against the old kernel, and the driver broke when the kernel was upgraded, There is no PPA involved here so it is back to the Nvidia installer to re-install the driver againt the new kernel. Does the Nvidia .run file still exist ? show ' sudo find / -name "NVIDIA-Linux-*" | pastebinit ' .
<lukaluka> Bashing-om empty document
<guest8574> I love Ubuntu. It has no bugs! http://tinyurl.com/nln3h52
<AmazonianDude> badbodh: i don't trust ubuntu's upgrading mechanism anymore. Last time I tried doing an upgrade through the update manager it booted into a black screen and rendered unusable. was able to rescue data, and reinstall ubuntu on same drive.
<lukaluka> Bashing-om so you suggest I reinstall the nvidia driver?
<Bashing-om> lukaluka: Humm .. makes no sense, does not compure, let me double check my command syntax . and while i do .. what returns ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia | pastebinit ' .
<Bashing-om> compute*
<badbodh> AmazonianDude, in grub > advanced/other boot options select an older kernel. ubuntu does mess up updates :D don't update things like kernel,xorg,video card drivers
<AmazonianDude> So you're saying canonical releases a flawed OS.
<lukaluka> Bashing-om empty string again, let me check if it's my typo
<guest8574> AmazonianDude: It's beyond flawed.
<Panasonic> so, I had the same problem listed in two bugs on launchpad, someone can take a look?
<lukaluka> Bashing-om no typo
<Bashing-om> lukaluka: I can not imigine why there would now be no Nvidia files existent on the system . any return ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' ?
<Panasonic> its ok to post the link to the bugs here or should put them in paste?
<AmazonianDude> guest8574: Should not be released to the general public until they can fix the ubuntu messing up updates problem
<k1l> AmazonianDude: ubuntu got automated testings for the upgrades. so if it breaks for you there might be some hardware or package issue which is not a general issue,
<AmazonianDude> Ah then nvm. That makes sense.
<lukaluka> Bashing-om no... empty.
<AmazonianDude> Well brb. Fsck'ing.
<k1l> AmazonianDude: and where does the updates issue relate to your drive having bad sectors?
<lukaluka> Bashing-om but I did install 349.16 driver before
<k1l> and btw did his "ubuntu broke the update" like a "i want the latest video driver so i load stuff from some website that breaks on a new kernel"
<Bashing-om> lukaluka: Sheeeshh .. I have no clue why the Nvidia files are removed. OK, once more from the Nvidia site, .... (RE-)install the driver .
<lukaluka> Bashing-om aha, ok, on the way~
<Bashing-om> lukaluka: K. I am here on pins and needles . Just Have never ever encountered where Nvidia driver was installed, and just up and disappears !
<lukaluka> Bashing-om XD, let's proceed in calm and ordered fashion XD
<lukaluka> Bashing-om dl ing driver
<lukaluka> Bashing-om ok, the problem is there still an x server running on the back, so I am going to get into recovery mode and, install driver there
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: lukaluka just a sidenote/fyi, but #debian's "why nvidia installer sucks" factoid pasted to http://paste.ubuntu.com/11721965/
<Bashing-om> lukaluka: Try .. If unity .. ' sudo service lightdm stop ' (14.04) will stop X .
<acz32> what's a good update notifier for kde?
<nomic> for system updates?
<nomic> cron
<nomic> ?
<Bashing-om> zykotick9: I can use a chuckle at this point .
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: ;)
<lukaluka> zykotick9 hahah, I agree.
<RoBo_V> hey guys my rtc is off then why system waking up every morning 5.30 ?
<Bashing-om> zykotick9: That is a fact ! Always try and use inhouse resources when possible .. But but with SLI, best I recall we have no support for SLI .
<lukaluka> Bashing-om Err: your kernel headers for kernel 3.16.0-40-generic can't be found.
<lukaluka> Bashing-om and the install scrip suggest me install that header package, should I?
<Bashing-om> lukaluka: What have you done ??? .. PK, let's look at the header situation . ' ls -al /usr/src/ | pasteninit ' . We fix !
<lukaluka> Bashing-om I was running driver install scripts only...  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11721997/
<AmazonianDude> Can you run a bad sectors test from a live cd
<AmazonianDude> or can that safely be done from the actual CD
<AmazonianDude> Err install
<leafybasil> Hey all. I'm running ubuntu on a macbookpro10,1 and under ubuntu audio works fine.  When I boot into DWM I lose audio, if I load alsamixer and I plug in/unplug my headphones I see the mixers change, but neither outputs any audio can anyone help?
<k1l> AmazonianDude: still: live cd/usb
<lost> hi im looking to see if anyone can help me im trying to make a bootable usb of tails i have it downloaded and ive tried a few things and unseccessful
<AmazonianDude> "Permission denied while trying to open /dev/sda1. You must have r/w access to the filesystem
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: "Always try and use inhouse resources when possible" <- I couldn't agree more  "But but with SLI..." <- I've not zero knowledge/experience, so as I mentioned to lukaluka, i've got nothin'.  good luck.
<AmazonianDude> Nevermind. Was forgetting the sudo command, my mistake
<Bashing-om> zykotick9: Me too ! But I am going to wade into this and get my feet real wet ! lukaluka Look'n at http://paste.ubuntu.com/11721997/ .
<lukaluka> Bashing-om yes , I didn't see 0-40 too, should I have one?
<Fun> whats the easiest way to reside disk that uses lvm?
<AmazonianDude> sudo e2fsck -c /dev/sda1 to be exact. Ubuntu manual says not to run badblocks directly
<AmazonianDude> Fun: reside disk?
<Fun> partition
<Fun> sorry :D
<Bashing-om> lukaluka: Humm .. Wonder what the installer is doing .. There sure is no -40 header .. ok, back to the 1st rule when installing. Make sure we are fully updated. do ' sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' .
<Jordan_U> !smart | AmazonianDude
<ubottu> AmazonianDude: smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<lukaluka> Bashing-om running
<leafybasil> Is there a way to stop audio playing from both speakers and headphones?
<lukaluka> Bashing-om http://paste.ubuntu.com/11722035/
<lukaluka> Bashing-om it skipped 40, haha. Should I go ahead and run install script?
<lukaluka> Bashing-om ok, same error msg
<lukaluka> Bashing-om let me try long lived version of driver. 352.21
<Bashing-om> lukaluka: Is the .run file on the system ? ' ./Nvidiawhatever.run --uninstall (must be cd'd to the directory/location) .
<lukaluka> Bashing-om yes, let me try that
<lukaluka> Bashing-om done
<Bashing-om> lukaluka: If we can run --uninstall, we can start all over from scratch .
<lukaluka> Bashing-om it's done.
<lukaluka> Bashing-om how should we proceed from scratch
<Bashing-om> lukaluka: ' sudo find / -name "NVIDIA-Linux-*" ' .
<lukaluka> Bashing-om empty
<whoawostb> Is it normal to get immediately logged out and brought back to login screen after turning off compositing in xorg.conf and rebooting and then logging in?
<Bashing-om> lukaluka: K ; no return then we can download from Nvidia once more . From the start .
<lukaluka> Bashing-om ok, do you recommend long live or short live version?
<Bashing-om> lukaluka: Lemme have a bit to look at what Nvidis recommends .. be back soonest .
<lukaluka> Bashing-om thanks for your time
<Bashing-om> lukaluka: Let's see what results with the long live release .
<lukaluka> Bashing-om on it
<lukaluka> Bashing-om ok, same error msg. I guess nvidia really want me to be 0-40-generic
<lukaluka> Bashing-om though I don't know why
<Bashing-om> lukaluka: Ehen ya get a break, out of curiosity, what returns ' sudo ubuntu-drivers devices ; sudo ubuntu-drivers list ' ?
<lukaluka> Bashing-om they only return my wifi card driver from broadcom,
<lukaluka> Bashing-om no sign of GPU driver
<Bashing-om> lukaluka: Not real surprised at no return on the driver searchs . As to -40 kernel what returns ' apt-cache show linux-image-3.16.0-40-generic' ?
<lukaluka> Bashing-om http://paste.ubuntu.com/11722111/
<[Saint]> Somewhat of an odd request, but, is there any way that I can disable automatic decryption of ~ on local password logins?
<[Saint]> As per, say, ssh key based login.
<[Saint]> tl;dr: I would like it to prompt for decryption every time regardless of the login method
<v3n0m> who is stig3r
<v3n0m> sting3r
<samer> hello
<lukaluka> Bashing-om fyi, this happened once before when I was using 15.04.  I didin't know IRC then, so end up reinstall 14.04. till this morning update breaks my system again.
<[Saint]> breaks how?
<lukaluka> [Saint] after update I can't login anymore. type in pwd and return to original login window, infinite loop.
<Bashing-om> lukaluka: Humm .. you are using 14.04 and yet you have utopic's kernel ?
<[Saint]> lukaluka: have you tried dropping into single user mode?
<lukaluka> Bashing-om  I don't understand, beyond my linux understanding XD
<lukaluka> [Saint] not yet. now Bashing-om  is working with me, try to nail what's going wrong
<Bashing-om> lukaluka: We will work through this . The latest kernel for 14.04 : sysop@1404mini:~$ uname -r >> 3.13.0-54-generic .
<[Saint]> Hold shift during boot, press 'e' to edit the boot commands, append 'single' after 'quiet splash' in the boot params (these changes aren't persistent), press F10 to boot, and see if it'll let you login in a purely text based environment.
<Bashing-om> lukaluka: a) the -40 kernel is available. b) what is on your system ' ls -al /boot ' ? c) what are you booting ' uname -r " ?
<lukaluka> Bashing-om b) 11722155 c) 3.16.0-40-generic ..... now I am really confused... I do have -40?
<lukaluka> [Saint] we just replaced spash to nomodeset, and in text env for a while ~
<SchrodingersScat> AmazonianDude: e2fsck doesn't check drives for bad sectors?
<Bashing-om> lukaluka: 11722155 ?? get " paste.ubuntu.com/11722155/ - did not match any documents." .
<lukaluka> Bashing-om http://paste.ubuntu.com/11722155/
<lukaluka> Bashing-om mn? that link works for me, can you see?
<Bashing-om> lukaluka: Do not know what I did formerly wrong. Yeah the -40 kernel is there, but a later one is availabale, let's reboot, and go through the 'nomodeset' routine once mre and see if we now come up on the -41 kernel (uname -r ).
<dgarstang> Upstart... I want to write an upstart job, but since there's no daemon running, when I call stop it fails. How can upstart handle that?
<lukaluka> Bashing-om k, on it
<Bashing-om> lukaluka: Nother thought .. get some operating head room (??) let's remove those old no-longer-needed kernels ; ' sudo apt-get autoremove ' .
<Kilikit_T> in language settings during install, what's the difference between extended winkeys, intenrationioal with dead kets, and bog standard english uk
<lukaluka> Bashing-om done both. we got 41 after uname -r
<dgarstang> Upstart... I want to write an upstart job, but since there's no daemon running, when I call stop it fails. How can upstart handle that?
<Bashing-om> lukaluka: Wow that was fast . OK, what do we have Nvidia on the system ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' ?
<lukaluka> Bashing-om empty
<lukaluka> Bashing-om wanna try install long live driver this time?
<Bashing-om> lukaluka: That do blow me away that Nvidia does not exist . OK, again download from Nvidia and see what happens now . And yeah the long live version .
<[Saint]> Kilikit_T: different keyboard layouts, with or without certain elements - ask Google about the (largely subtle) differences. If you're unsure which option to choose, it can detect which keyboard to use by way of asking you to type in specific samples and answering a few simple questions.
<[Saint]> Though pretty much everything these days in just En-US QWERTY in my experience.
<lukaluka> Bashing-om install succeed
<lukaluka> Bashing-om reboot?
<Kilikit_T> thank you, aplty named saint
<[Saint]> Not a problem my friend.
<dgarstang> Upstart... I want to write an upstart job, but since there's no daemon running, when I call stop it fails. How can upstart handle that?
<Bashing-om> lukaluka: Yeah ! let's reboot at this time and see if ya come up normally to the GUI .
<lukaluka> Bashing-om the os back to normal now ~ I can log in just like old days XD
<Bashing-om> lukaluka: Outstanding ! .. We do have lift off !
<dgarstang> Upstart... I want to write an upstart job, but since there's no daemon running, when I call stop it fails. How can upstart handle that?
<teward> dgarstang: if there's no daemon running, it can't.
<lukaluka> Bashing-om yeah ~~ so basically we do reinstall gpu driver, update os, and remove some packages, really thanks for your time!
<teward> dgarstang: what is your use case for the upstart job?
<dgarstang> teward: job to add ec2 instances's IP to DNS on boot, and remove it on shutdown. Or... another to add a node to chef server on boot, and remove on shutdown.
<lukaluka> Bashing-om I learned a new way to get into terminal XD can I ask you one more question? what IRC client are you using?
<Bashing-om> lukaluka: Hey, glad to help. Be aware, each time the kernel is upgraded, will have to (RE-)install the graphics driver .
<Bashing-om> lukaluka: My client is irssi . fast, light, and configuarable .
<lukaluka> Bashing-om will def give it a try. and do you recommend me upgrade to 15.04?
<dgarstang> teward: It seems that upstart is not capable of managing startup/shutdown jobs that don't spawn daemons.
<Bashing-om> lukaluka: I am not a proponent of non LTS releases, except for testing and/or hardware issues. irssi : see: http://www.andrews-corner.org/ubuntu/irssi.html .
<lukaluka> Bashing-om fair enough. Let me install irssi now XD thanks for your time!
<Bashing-om> lukaluka: You will pass it own . We are open source ... 1 for all and all for one .
<lukaluka> Bashing-om ^^
<dgarstang> So, since it seems that upstart isn't able to handle stopping scripts that don't have daemons, what other options might I ahve to run a job on shutdown? Old fashioned system V init?
<[Saint]> dgarstang: cron
<[Saint]> dgarstang: or....actually, hmmm.
<[Saint]> You could play with /etc/rc6.d/
<[Saint]> I _think_ runlevel 6 is shutdown, but, don't quote me on it.
<EriC^^> i think 0 is
<[Saint]> Hmmm.
<EriC^^> somebody google
<[Saint]> AH, you're right.
<[Saint]> 6 is restart.
<[Saint]> 0 is shutdown.
<[Saint]> Thanks, EriC^^
<bazhang> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<[Saint]> Well, that was rather useless. Thanks, ubottu. ;p
<Ranger15> Has anyone had good luck at all with Intel 7260 wifi/bluetooth card on 15.04?
<itaylor57> Ranger15: working here
<Ranger15> I have one and it disappears on suspend. lspci gone.     Or Stops working after along idle time.
<Ranger15> I have tried a few different firmware versions.
<Ranger15> itaylor57,  no problems at all?
<itaylor57> none
<Ranger15> itaylor57,  are you on 15.04?
<itaylor57> yes
<Ranger15> cool
<Ranger15> what firmware version?
<itaylor57> no idea
<Ranger15> one sec i will get the command, if you dont mind
<itaylor57> sure
<Ranger15> do mind ?
<itaylor57> i do not mind
<Ranger15> dont want to bug you
<itaylor57> not a problem
<Ranger15> k brb
<regedit> please help! 15.04 here, I accidentally my /etc/default/grub :(
<regedit> i have a whole UEFI setup, does that mean that file had special non-default settings in it?
<neonixcoder> Good day all. I am trying to install an Option modem module in Ubuntu 14.04 by using dkms..
<neonixcoder> I am able to add module using "dkms –ldtarball --archive=hso-1.x.x.tar.gz"
<neonixcoder> And I can see installed module by using "dkms status"
<itaylor57> Ranger15: firmware=25.17.12.0
<neonixcoder> but when I try to build module by using "dkms build –m hso –v 1.10.0" I am getting HSO can not be handled..
<neonixcoder> Any suggestions team?
<Ranger15> itaylor57,  how did you get that?
<Ranger15> man i have done this so many times i can figure it out this time.
<itaylor57> http://askubuntu.com/questions/372044/what-firmware-is-my-wireless-card-is-using
<Ranger15> itaylor57,   25.17.12.0
<Ranger15> same as you
<Ranger15> strange
<Ranger15> and that was the first command I ran but just was in to much of hurry to grep for firmware.. oh well
<Ranger15> itaylor57, what kernal you running?
<Ranger15> uname -a
<Ranger15> itaylor57,  3.19.0-20-generic     for me
<itaylor57> well that just changed today 3.19.0-21-generic
<platzhirsch> There was a problem during do-release-upgrade, it seems to be still running how can I attach to the window again? (I am sshing)
<Ranger15> hmm
<[Saint]> remote release upgrade.
<[Saint]> ...someone's keen.
<Ranger15> I am going to read about the 20 to 21 difference's.
<[Saint]> platzhirsch: unless you happened to be running it in screen I'm not entirely confident you even /can/.
<Ranger15> itaylor57,  but you have been running it for awhile with the card right
<itaylor57> Ranger15: i had no issues on the previous kernel
 * [Saint] runs all his ssh sessions in screen for precisely this reason
<Ranger15> thats what I thought
<Ranger15> what kind of hardware? if you dont mind me asking
<[Saint]> If you're using screen it is really trivial to reattach a detached head.
<[Saint]> Without it...dunno man.
<Ranger15> I have system76 laptop
<itaylor57> i am on a system 76 laptop
<Ranger15> whoa
<itaylor57> glago ultrapro
<itaylor57> galogo
<platzhirsch> [Saint]: yeah but it looked like it started a screen session anyway
<Ranger15> k wierd thats freaky
<itaylor57> can't seem to type
<[Saint]> platzhirsch: you can check pretty easily
<Ranger15> I just got there low end one but maxed it all out. Lemur with 16G ram 256ssd w.1TB ata
<[Saint]> platzhirsch: do "screen -ls"
<Ranger15> Maybe the hardware and the card dont like each other.
<[Saint]> platzhirsch: if there is a detached session running, you can force it to reattach by (I /think/) "screen -d -r"
<Ranger15> itaylor57,  I have had the issue since day one. And have been working Make and S76 to fix it. Nothing yet has helped
<Ranger15> at S76
<platzhirsch> [Saint]: thanks
<[Saint]> Ah, sorry, its 'screen -D'
<[Saint]> Glargh, nope, I was right the first time.
<[Saint]> Whoops.
<[Saint]> Either way the first step is checking if there's acutally an available session to reattach.
<platzhirsch> I think I broke it lol
<Ranger15> itaylor57, I get rfkill hard block after suspend. Like a physical switch has been turned off. But there is no switch.
<[Saint]> screen -list or screen -ls will tell you if there's a session available.
<[Saint]> platzhirsch: I must say you're mighty confident for doing a remote relase upgrade, lol.
<platzhirsch> [Saint]: how else would you do an upgrade of a VPS? :D
<[Saint]> I'm not meaning to laugh at your misfortune. Sorry.
<platzhirsch> it's fine, nothing on that server
<EriC^^> platzhirsch: you're doing a do-release-upgrade?
<[Saint]> Generally speaking, I don't. I just drop out ~ and my configs and spin up a new instance.
<platzhirsch> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> platzhirsch: what version are you currently running?
<platzhirsch> 13.04
<EriC^^> ok, did you fix the sources.list ?
<platzhirsch> no
<EriC^^> !eolupgrades | platzhirsch
<ubottu> platzhirsch: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<EriC^^> platzhirsch: you'll have to upgrade to 13.10 first, then 14.04
<platzhirsch> I think that was what is was doing. In any case I need to rebuild the partition now anyway :)
<EriC^^> rebuild the partition?
<[Saint]> You basically just told him what he was already doing in a more convoluted fashion.
<EriC^^> [Saint]: making sure he knows he has to upgrade to 13.10 first, and the sources.list are required
<Flynn> Could anyone help me with a screen brightness problems? I've tried everything and if my charging cable is not plugged in, my screen dims after 10 seconds of no movement without fail. very annoying!
<platzhirsch> EriC^^: I can't ssh anymore to the box
<EriC^^> platzhirsch: after doing what?
<[Saint]> do-release-upgrade would have done that anyway, no?
<EriC^^> [Saint]: no, you have to modify the sources.list
<[Saint]> Then one would posit do-release-upgrade to be largely broken by design. :-S
<OerHeks> I would ask my VPN provider for upgraded image, as VPN images usually are heavily tweaked.
<EriC^^> yeah what OerHeks said, the VPS sometimes make it very hard to upgrade too
<[Saint]> yeah, like I said I'd just drop out ~ and my configs and get the provider to spin up a new instance
<platzhirsch> 15.04 or 14.04 for the new image? LTS or bleeding edge?
<EriC^^> Flynn: try gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power idle-dim false
<EriC^^> platzhirsch: 14.04
<[Saint]> Depends what you want to achieve.
<[Saint]> (and arguably 15.04 isn't bleeding edge but +1 seems to be a curse word here)
<JinjaNinja> Hello all, I have JACK audio and guitarix for use with my acoustic electric guitar on my linux computer. In the Mic jack, I've got an aux cord plugged in, and on the other end of the aux cord, I've got an aux >> Quarter-inch. The aux >> Quarter inch plugs into my acoustic electric guitar. This should work, right?
<platzhirsch> achieve?
<JinjaNinja> Linux Ubuntu, btw
#ubuntu 2015-06-16
<platzhirsch> I'll go for 15.04 then, because it's newer
<EriC^^> you'll have to upgrade in 7months
<[Saint]> In that's your metric, install 15.10 :)
<regedit> how can i install a later version of NVIDIA drivers?
<[Saint]> EriC^^: he won't /have/ to.
<[Saint]> *If that
<regedit> the UI shows me 346.59, i'd like 349.12
<EriC^^> [Saint]: are you here to argue or help dude?
<platzhirsch> Probably there won't be an upgrade but a reinstall if it goes as well as this time
<[Saint]> EriC^^: neither, but, if you saw misinformation, wouldn't you stomp on it too?
<[Saint]> Is what I said untrue?
<OerHeks> platzhirsch, check your VPN vendor, what images are available. usually they stick to LTS
<platzhirsch> They offered me 15.04
<platzhirsch> guess I'll take the LTS, seems more reasonbale for a server
<EriC^^> [Saint]: if he doesn't upgrade he'll be running a server with an eol release
<[Saint]> EriC^^: yes, that's true - but it doesn't mean he has to upgrade now does it?
<[Saint]> want to? sure. have to? no.
<EriC^^> [Saint]: lol
<EriC^^> you're being impractical and illogical
<EriC^^> and failing at being pedantic
<EriC^^> just shut up.
<platzhirsch> Calm down
<[Saint]> I'm doing nothing but stating a fact hun.
<platzhirsch> It's not that important
<EriC^^> [Saint]: if you jump out of an airplane there's a 2187329871 chance you will survive
<EriC^^> - Fact
<platzhirsch> world of wonder
<EriC^^> it *could* happen, maybe you have the skull of a superhuman ?
<EriC^^> could it not?
<bazhang> lets take this elsewhere Please
 * [Saint] thinks about how deliciously ironic it is that EriC^^ now seems to be intentionally derailing the conversation and deliberately argumentative.
<[Saint]> Well done.
<bazhang> back on topic Please
<platzhirsch> my machine is up and running with 14.04. Thanks for all the support
<platzhirsch> *scares away from bazhang*
<bazhang> not the channels for arguments, thats elsewhere
<keith_> hello?
<keith_> Im new to linux and need some help please
<bazhang> !manual | keith_ have a read
<ubottu> keith_ have a read: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Bashing-om> !ask | keith_ All ya got to do is ask :
<ubottu> keith_ All ya got to do is ask :: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<keith_> Ok thanks. I have a Geforce GTX 970 GPU and have no idea on how to install all the drivers for it
<Bashing-om> keith_: Depends, what release are we talking about ?
<keith_> its the asus strix
<[Saint]> I'm guessing you're not wanting the open drivers?
<Bashing-om> keith_: And 14.04 ubuntu running on it ?
<keith_> I dont even know lol. I'm just coming from windows so its a little confusing but i want to learn as much as i can
<[Saint]> the easy route is System Settings - Software & Updates - Additional Drivers
<keith_> I tried that but nothing shows up
<keith_> i can try it again
<OerHeks> The 343 driver supports that NV970 >> http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/77844/en-us
<Bashing-om> keith_: No problem, we were all new at one time, we get ya up to speed. So we want to know the 'buntu release. post back the output of terminal command 'cat /etc/issue ' . and we see what path we take to install a driver .
<cyclonis> im getting unable to install chntpw on ubuntu 14.04
<cyclonis> anyone seen this issue before
<cyclonis> ?
<keith_> elementary OS Freya
<bazhang> #elementary keith_
<OerHeks> !info chntpw
<ubottu> chntpw (source: chntpw): NT SAM password recovery utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (vivid), package size 83 kB, installed size 428 kB
<bazhang> its not supported here keith_
<OerHeks> make sure you have universe repo enabled
<Bashing-om> keith_: Hate to be the bearr of sad news, but EOS is not ubuntu. Seek support in their channel .
<keith_> how do i go about that lol?
<keith_> in software center?
<EriC^^> keith_: type /join #elementary
<Bashing-om> !elementary | keith_
<ubottu> keith_: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<keith_> k thanks guys
<Bashing-om> KeithIMyers__: :) install ubuntu, and welcome back .
<bazhang> he is gone
<Bashing-om> ooopppsss .
<convict_> #anonnet
<cyclonis> when resetting the windows password do i need to download the desktop version or LTS
<cyclonis> ?
<f343nce> cyclonis: This a chroot to change the user password?
<Bashing-om> cyclonis: Unclear; Do you mean to reset your username password ?
<irong33k> hows everyone holding up their summer
<f343nce> caffiene here
<Nozdormu> Hola
<irong33k> como esta ? :)
<vlaght> sleep :3
<gt8ost4l> anyone know how to save sessions in libre writer
<f343nce> gt8ost4l: number of ways, can we have some context?
<gt8ost4l> what do you mean by context
<gt8ost4l> i just want libre write when i open it to go where i left off
<f343nce> gt8ost4l: Than click the last document used
<gt8ost4l> i did do that and still the same problem it just goes to the top
<SudoMatt> trying to remove unused shortcuts in the sidebar and need to edit a config file.  where can I find ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs?
<f343nce> gt8ost4l: what you want than is the cursor where you left it it seems, I think there is a libre channel here as well if needed, not sure myself.
<gt8ost4l> is that channel active?
<psusi> SudoMatt, asking "where do I find a file that is at this location" is a non question
<Bashing-om> SudoMatt: "~/.config/user-dirs.dirs" where " user-dirs ' is the application name of reference .
<f343nce> gt8ost4l: Lot of people in #libreoffice just a suggested option.
<SudoMatt> Apologies.  for reference, please see askubuntu entry.  https://askubuntu.com/questions/79150/how-to-remove-bookmarks-from-the-nautilus-sidebar
<f343nce> SudoMatt: If you want a gui pad run gksudo gedit /your destination
<Bashing-om> SudoMatt: What is your end goal that requires to edit a .config file ?? And specific advise may be given .
<Alives> whats the proper way to dhclient an ethernet nic in trusty and up now?
<Alives> eth0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<jin7>  I create  a desktop file in ~/.local/share/applications. But it doesn't work.    Linux mint 17.1 cinnamon 32-bit.
<jin7> only when I move ~/.local/share/applications/myfile.desktop to /usr/share/applications,can it  work.
<somsip> !mint | jin7
<ubottu> jin7: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<jin7> OK
<_cake> hello!
<_cake> I just lost all my data! Do I install ubuntu or arch
<Koyaanis> _cake I guess ubuntu.
<Koyaanis> Since you alrealy are in the right channel :P
<bazhang> its an ubuntu support channel _cake
<_cake> I joined both #ubuntu and #archlinux
<cyclonis> unable to log into windows after clearing the passwd using ubuntu
<cyclonis> live cd
<cyclonis> ughhh
<bazhang> _cake install one, dont poll
<cyclonis> user logon service failed
<Koyaanis> Ah, well I like ubuntu, I don't even know arch :p
<_cake> thanks bazhang
<_cake> 10/10
<[Saint]> SudoMatt: did you get it sorted out? There were a few non-answers, and one incorrect one. ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs is the exact path of the file you want, but you probably have your directory view set to not show hidden files and folders, which is the default. You can simply do "gedit ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs" to edit this file.
<[Saint]> Or nano, or vi{m}, or whatever editor floats your boat.
<[Saint]> SudoMatt: alternatively, you can select the "View" header and then select "Show hidden files"
<[Saint]> Hmmmm.
<[Saint]> What the? >.>
<[Saint]> ~/.ecryptfs/auto-mount isn't present, yet, ~ is still getting automatically decrypted on local login.
<[Saint]> bah.
<xerox_> !list
<ubottu> xerox_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<SudoMatt> Saint: Sorry for the long delay, went down a rabbit hole learning more about Ubuntu.  I learned that "~/" is a shorthand for the current user's home folder.  Then, I had to learn how to find hidden files.  Once I did that, it was a piece of cake.  Thanks for following up
<chegney> anyone used the minecraft server on azure marktplace?
<SchrodingersScat> what is azure?
<chegney> i cant find how it is being started on boot
<OerHeks> Azure is windows cloud.
<chegney> microsoft azure
<Bashing-om> SudoMatt: :) You do good work .
<chegney> its a server runig ubuntu
<chegney> cant find where minecraft server is being started
<chegney> its not a service
<chegney> any ideas where I cood loo>
<chegney> look
<OerHeks> chegney, what tutorial did you follow for that minecraftserver?
<chegney> didn't follow a tutorial, there is already a sere on the marketplace
<backbox> hi
<OerHeks> I have a slight idea that this is not running on ubuntu, as we do not have marketplace.
<chegney> i know, it's teh windows azure marketplace
<chegney> but it i an ubuntu vm
<chegney> lts 14.04
<OerHeks> chegney, i think you need to contact the author of that image, their site says: connect to it using the DNS name (e.g. name.cloudapp.net) of the virtual machine on port 25565. http://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/marketplace/partners/microsoft/minecraftserver/
<SudoMatt> Should I install flash on my machine?  I see they stopped supporting Linux and I hear it's buggy/full of security holes.  Can I do without it?
<OerHeks> SudoMatt, install restricted extras, it gives adobe-flashplugin installer and codecs and such
<OerHeks> i use chrome with build-in pepperflash
<xangua> SudoMatt: should or you should not, only you can answer that. Flash for linux will continue to get security updates up until 2017 or you can just (sight) install Google Chrome
<SudoMatt> Oh Chrome...how I love/hate thee
<B0g4r7> I had one machine where running Flash tended to hang the entire OS.  Then I've had others that were just fine running it.
<OerHeks> B0g4r7, results may vary, depending on the GPU/driver
<Guest88183> if a laptop is encypted(fully) will it slow down access to those files?
<OerHeks> Guest88183, yes. Not sure how to measure the difference, but surely it takes more time
<Guest88183> also would logging in and startup time increase aswell?
<OerHeks> Guest88183, yes.
<Guest88183> ok thanks
<B0g4r7> Guest88183, slow down would depend on a number of factors.  If the CPU were fast and mostly idle while the disk was slow, there may be no noticeable difference.  You get the idea.
<OerHeks> If it was faster than unencrypted, i would be surprised.
<Guest88183> but for a laptop, probably would be difference in the average laptop
<B0g4r7> On a laptop you would almost surely have a reduction in battery cycle time.
<Guest88183> also would algorithm change tht time needed for boot?
<Guest88183> ie stronger encryption will need more time?
<B0g4r7> It could.
<B0g4r7> Some CPUs have special instructions to accelerate AES operations (Intel AES-NI.)
<izinucs> driver management says I'm using Broadcom BCM4313 wireless adaptor and the bcmwl-kernel-source .. the other option is "Processor microcode firmware for IntelCPUs from intel-microcode" . What's my better functioning option?
<Guest88183> and when i am encrypting in linux luks would be used right?
<OerHeks> izinucs, microcode firmware does not affect working BCM43xx  AFAIK
<chegney> yeah that's the site for the server on the marketplace and gives zero information on the configuration
<B0g4r7> Guest88183, you would likely use dm-crypt, with or without LUKS.  LUKS will probably make things easier.
<chegney> is there a good site that talkes about systemd configuration that would hellp
<chegney> me understand where it is being started
<Guest88183> thanks, will look into that
<izinucs> OerHeks: then I'm confused .. the system is presenting an either or option for the wireless adaptor.
<chegney> does't look like it was started by systemctl
<OerHeks> chegney, we didn'tprovide that minecraft image, nor can we test it ( without azure) and 14.04 does not come with SystemD
<OerHeks> izinucs, BCM43xx driver is appart from microcode.
<izinucs> so is microcode for intel video or something else?
<OerHeks> izinucs, no, for your CPU
<chegney> really? because systemctl is available and that is how sshd is controled
<OerHeks> Theer is an AMD version too, if you happen to have an AMD cpu
<OerHeks> chegney, that confuses me, and we have no answer to azure images, it is beyond our control and support
<doublethinker> hello. i'm having trouble updating with software updater
<chegney> not asking you to support, just advice on where things start at boot
<izinucs> OerHeks: ok.. I enabled it.
<promet> Hi, I need to downgrade a package (ant). I purged the current version, and am trying to use "apt-get install ant=<version_#>, but I can't seem to find the right string for the earlier package. Is there a way to determine this? I've checked repo lists and ant page, for release number but they're pretty convoluted and not resolving.
<promet> I had 1.9.4, but it's causing problems and would like to go back to, maybe 1.9.0?
<promet> also, while I'm asking, I'd like to "lock" this version so apt-get update, etc. doesn't change it
<Bashing-om> promet: 14.04 ' apt-cache show ant ' >> Version: 1.9.3-2build . Will that work for ya ?
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ant/+packages
<doublethinker> Bashing-om, I'm having the same issue I asked about before
<Bashing-om> doublethinker: Let's look: ' sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade ' into the pastebin .
<promet> Bashing-om, thank you, let me give that a go
<promet> OerHeks, thanks
<Bashing-om> !pin | promet
<ubottu> promet: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<promet> Bashing-om, OerHeks, using "sudo apt-get install ant=1.9.3-2build" I get "E: Version '1.9.3-2build' for 'ant' was not found" is my syntax wrong?
<promet> I am on 15.04, btw...
<Bashing-om> promet: ' apt-get install ant ' should install version  1.9.3-2build if you are on release 14.04 .
<promet> Bashing-om, !pin got you, thanks!
<Bashing-om> sudo apt-get install **
<promet> Bashing-om, 15.04 actually, am I borked?
<OerHeks> promet, you will need to download the package manually, and install it with dpkg -i <package>.deb
<promet> OerHeks, roger that, Bashing-om and then !pin it, yes?
<doublethinker> Bashing-om, i've run that and then run the software updater again and it still lists the updates
<Bashing-om> promet: That will work . I do not see that "ant" is available in 15.04 however . I would not think in that event that pinning to be an issue .
<Bashing-om> doublethinker: yeah, but I want to see those outputs to know where the error is ' sudo apt-get update | pastebinit ; sudo apt-get upgrade | pastbinit ' . Then we may have an idea of waht to do .
<ordnas> hellu
<wafflej0ck> anyone got systemjs with Jasmine, it doesn't seem to be firing the beforeEach calls anymore, not sure what to do
<wafflej0ck> ah sorry wrong chat
<regedit> is it possible / ok to install latest NVIDIA drivers downloaded diretly from NVIDIA? or is it best to stick to distro provided
<Bashing-om> regedit: Nvidia site is not directly supported here, AND can you cope with re-installing the driver each time the kernel and Xorg is updated ?
<regedit> must i?
<regedit> what is this Driver Manager (in Kubuntu)
<Bashing-om> If you install from Nvidia's site, then yes you must. As the driver buildt againt the present kernel will break with the new kernel install .
<regedit> hm
<Bashing-om> regedit: If you stick with the repo, the system will take care of it .
<Guest73405> who
<regedit> Bashing-om: i see, thanks for explaining!
<Bashing-om> regedit: If you can cope with the breakage, you are welcome to test Nvidia's driver .
<xentity1x> can anyone help me figure out why no audio is being sent to my bluetooth speaker
<svetlana> because it's connected
<JinjaNinja> Are there any patches to fix an error with my AMD processor upon wakeup? Sometimes when I wake up my computer there's like, a command prompt that issues a little error of some sort, then it goes away
<vnmsdfsidf> how do I remove gdm and lightdm from ubuntu?
<vnmsdfsidf> i dont want any display managers
<EriC^> vnmsdfsidf: why?
<vnmsdfsidf> EriC^: cause I dont want them
<cfhowlett> vnmsdfsidf, ubuntu server has no DM
<vnmsdfsidf> i have ubuntu minimal
<vnmsdfsidf> when i install xorg it installs gdm and doesnt let me remove
<EriC^> vnmsdfsidf: you can boot to text if you want
<vnmsdfsidf> when i try to remove gdm it installs lightdm
<EriC^> add text to the kernel line in /etc/default/grub
<vnmsdfsidf> .....
<vnmsdfsidf> how do I remove all display managers?
<vnmsdfsidf> well this is disappointing...
<cfhowlett> vnmsdfsidf, install ubuntu server.  do not install display manager.  done.
<vnmsdfsidf> cfhowlett: 1) i dont want to install ubuntu server 2) I did not explicitly install a display manager
<vnmsdfsidf> 3) that doesnt answer my question
<bodhi_zazen> vnmsdfsidf, then install ubuntu minimal and only install the packages you need. Removing excessive packages takes longer and is more likely to break ubuntu
<mobile3> how to install yum ?
<cfhowlett> !yum | mobile3
<ubottu> mobile3: Uh, don't you mean !apt ?
<bodhi_zazen> vnmsdfsidf, If you did not install a display manager, who did ?
<vnmsdfsidf> bodhi_zazen: it installs it when you install xorg
<bodhi_zazen> mobile3, yum is Fedora < 22 , and yum is depreciated on Fedora 22 +
<le_pig> lol
<bodhi_zazen> vnmsdfsidf, no it does not
<vnmsdfsidf> yes it does
<mobile3> ubottu: I don't know about !apt
<ubottu> mobile3: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vnmsdfsidf> thats literally the only package I installed
<bodhi_zazen> so remove xorg
<vnmsdfsidf> i need xorg
<bodhi_zazen> then use xorg
<vnmsdfsidf> which part of this is not clear?
<mobile3> ubottu: ??
<mobile3> bodhi_zazen: I want to install it on ubuntu
<cfhowlett> mobile3, wrong distro.  no yum for debian based distros including ubuntu
<bodhi_zazen> "I don't want a display manager but I need a display manager" - lol
<cfhowlett> mobile3, you can't, it won't work.  if you want/need yum, install redhat or a derivative.
<vnmsdfsidf> bodhi_zazen: where did I say I want a display manager?
<vnmsdfsidf> bodhi_zazen: is reading really that hard?
<mobile3> cfhowlett: actually I want to uninstall nano... I searched and found ... yum remove nano
<cfhowlett> vnmsdfsidf, little less attitude goes far to getting assistance.  we're all volunteers here.
<cfhowlett> mobile3, sudo apt-get purge nano
<vnmsdfsidf> so far all I've gotten is trollish uselessness
<vnmsdfsidf> when I asked a simple and straightforward question
<vnmsdfsidf> check your own attitude
<bodhi_zazen> vnmsdfsidf, why did you install xorg ?
<mobile3> sfhowlett:-bash: sudo: command not found
<cfhowlett> vnmsdfsidf, so you respond with sarcasm?  yeah, no ...
<vnmsdfsidf> bodhi_zazen: that doesnt matter
<mobile3> cfhowlett:-bash: sudo: command not found
<vnmsdfsidf> cfhowlett: if you have nothing useful to add, then dont say anything
<bodhi_zazen> OK, well good luck to you then
<vnmsdfsidf> bodhi_zazen: okay, go pretend to not be useless with someone else
<bodhi_zazen> If you "vnmsdfsidf> i need xorg" then you have to live with the dependencies
<cfhowlett> mobile3, true.  sudo is not a command.  paste the output of lsb_release -a
<vnmsdfsidf> gdm is not a xorg dependency in a sane distro
<vnmsdfsidf> thats just retarded
<vnmsdfsidf> thats like having kde as a dependency for xorg
<EriC^> vnmsdfsidf: hey dude ubuntu is made to be used with lightdm/gdm etc.
<mobile3> cfhowlett: No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID: Ubuntu Description:    Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS Release:        14.04 Codename:       trusty
<EriC^> take it or leave it or modify it by your own but dont come here asking for support expecting that and then whine about it
<bodhi_zazen> vnmsdfsidf, gdm is not a xorg dependency - http://packages.ubuntu.com/wily/xorg
<OerHeks> What would one do with Xorg without dm ?
<cfhowlett> mobile3, sudo apt-get purge nano
<mobile3> cfhowlett: -bash: sudo: command not found
<EriC^> mobile3: type echo $PATH
<vnmsdfsidf> EriC^: I asked a simple question, is expecting a straight answer too much for your highness?
<vnmsdfsidf> EriC^: if you don't know the answer, say 'I don't know.'
<EriC^> not highness, i already explained, ubuntu uses lightdm it's made for that, you'r now SUPPOSED to use startx
<mobile3> cfhowlett: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games
<EriC^> get it? now you can use text in the kernel line, and i told you that
<EriC^> so that's that, /join ##linux and ask about modifying it if you want
<vnmsdfsidf> EriC^: that does not remove the display manager
<vnmsdfsidf> get it?
<vnmsdfsidf> I'm not trying to modify any code here
<vnmsdfsidf> get it?
<EriC^> k
<EriC^> i get it:P
<EriC^> :D
<mobile3> cfhowlet: apt-get purge nano
<mobile3> it worked
<cfhowlett> mobile3, cool.  EriC^ why did the command fail in the first place??
<mobile3> I removed sudo
<EriC^> mobile3: he's using the root account
<EriC^> cfhowlett: ^
<Turnip_Green> New question for the evening.  How does one go about setting up a gaming type mouse for Ubuntu?  I'd like to use all the functionality of my fancy new 7 button gaming mouse.
<cfhowlett> EriC^, oh no way?  people still use root?  SHAME!
<vnmsdfsidf> god
<bodhi_zazen> vnmsdfsidf, root@banshee:/# apt-get -s install xorg | grep gdm
<bodhi_zazen> root@banshee:/# apt-get -s install xorg | grep lightdm
<bodhi_zazen> root@banshee:/#
<bodhi_zazen> nope, no gdm or lightdm with xorg
<bodhi_zazen> so you must have installed something else
<vnmsdfsidf> no
<OerHeks> vnmsdfsidf, so what is your goal, displayserver without displaymanager ?
<vnmsdfsidf> OerHeks: my goal is to have xorg and not have any display managers for a start
<bodhi_zazen> apt-get purge lightdm gdm
<vnmsdfsidf> it literally pops up a screen and forces me to select a display manager to use when I try to uninstall one
<vnmsdfsidf> cant get much more retarded than that
<OerHeks> vnmsdfsidf, well, any desktop relies on a DM, so pick your choise or install ubuntu server and install xorg manually.
<OerHeks> vnmsdfsidf, is it retarded?
<vnmsdfsidf> OerHeks: not thats just false
<vnmsdfsidf> OerHeks: I did install xorg manually
<vnmsdfsidf> 'any desktop relies on a DM' - wtf
<kunji> The nautilus-dropbox package seems pretty broken on 14.04... keeps asking for root access, the .deb file direct from dropbox is working perfectly.
<kunji> vnmsdfsidf: ... is it still a desktop without?  :P
<vnmsdfsidf> kunji: yes....
<EriC^> vnmsdfsidf: why do you have a problem with using text?
<EriC^> what's the big deal?
<ghostz> anyone running their linux box in a VM right now?
<vnmsdfsidf> EriC^: I know how to use text, and that's not the question I asked
<EriC^> vnmsdfsidf: it's not a matter of you knowing, what's the issue?
<bodhi_zazen> ghostz, you taking a poll ? ;p
<EriC^> you won't even know the dm is there
<vnmsdfsidf> yes I will
<ghostz> bodhi_zazen just curious how many like myself
<vnmsdfsidf> anyway I managed to get it working by forcefully terminating the retarded uninstall procedure before it installed the other dm
<vnmsdfsidf> EriC^: the issue is that a dm is installed, and I don't want it to be installed
<EriC^> vnmsdfsidf: you probably have dpkg in an unconfigured state right now
<EriC^> you can't install anything else unless you do sudo apt-get -f install
<vnmsdfsidf> I'm not trying to find a compromise
<EriC^> which will install lightdm
<vnmsdfsidf> im trying to solve a problem
<vnmsdfsidf> EriC^: no, I just installed dwm and it worked
<EriC^> ok dpkg -l | awk '$1 ~ /dm$/' returns what?
<EriC^> sorry, dpkg -l | awk '$2 ~ /dm$/' returns what?
<bodhi_zazen> ghostz, virtualization is popular, I run a few servers virtual, and often I package on a VM
<bodhi_zazen> sort of nice to keep development independent of my desktop
<EriC^> vnmsdfsidf: anyways, it might reinstall it if you run sudo apt-get -f install , so maybe create a lightdm dummy package, or just manually remove the files or something
<bodhi_zazen> vnmsdfsidf, best thing about opensource - if you break it you get to keep both pieces
<Hamled> Is LVM2 still the recommended software to use on Ubuntu 14.04, for doing LVM-like stuff
<bodhi_zazen> Hamled, lol
<ubuntu552> that was funny bodhi_zazen
<bodhi_zazen> Hamled, if it is in the repos, it is recommended ;p
<Hamled> bodhi_zazen, okay a better question is
<Hamled> I have four disks I want to treat as a single volume but I don't really need raid
<vnmsdfsidf> EriC^: nah, if I ever see this shit installed again, I'm removing ubuntu and going to a proper distro
<Hamled> is lvm2 still the thing to use for that
<vnmsdfsidf> EriC^: that command returns nothing btw
<bodhi_zazen> Hamled, if you do not want RAID, yes LVM is the way to go
<Hamled> thanks
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | vnmsdfsidf no profanity per the IRC user guidelines.  thank you.
<ubottu> vnmsdfsidf no profanity per the IRC user guidelines.  thank you.: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<EriC^> vnmsdfsidf: good, it means the package isn't in dpkg
<Hamled> didn't want to go real far into getting it setup and then find out it's been replaced by something elese
<bodhi_zazen> Just keep in mind, with LVM it is easy to ADD additional space / volumes
<bodhi_zazen> but it is difficult to REMOVE or downsize
<Hamled> yah
<yourname> what is RAID
<cfhowlett> !raid | yourname
<ubottu> yourname: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<moondog> kunji: I experienced a similar issue with the dropbox package on 14.04
<moondog> the one from the repo seems broken. grabbing it off the dropbox site worked fine.
 * hide4 
<mach20x> I tried to reinstall  fglrx , when I used this command sudo amdconfig --adapter=all --initial ...the output was no adapters
<mach20x> from the beginning it seems as though I was missing the xorg.conf file I'm currently on a normal boot with the lowest settings for gui 640x480
<jonathan_> hey, is this the right room for wifi card support?
<cfhowlett> jonathan_, yes.  details.  ask
<jonathan_> I'm setting up a desktop for a friend, using a broadcom 4321 card
<cfhowlett> !broadcom | jonathan_
<ubottu> jonathan_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<jonathan_> I don't have any network connection, so I went with those instructions
<jonathan_> I put the tar on the computer, extracted, ran install, and it's showing the network, but it times out on trying to connect
<jonathan_> I'll try the sta driver
<Xip> Dear Ubuntu friends.. I have a serious question here..
<OerHeks> Xip, just ask, wait and see.
<easyOnMe> how do I delete a file from a portable hard disk in ubuntu when you are shown a message like this
<easyOnMe> Error when getting information for file '/media/erwin/Erwin Novo/html/symfony/vendor/symfony/symfony/src/Symfony/Bundle/FrameworkBundle/Resources/views/FormTable': Input/output error
<easyOnMe> thanks in advance
<OerHeks> easyOnMe, is that folder there? is that file there? is the filesystem healty ?
<easyOnMe> OerHeks: yeah the folder is there
<easyOnMe> but i do not know the file system is healthy or not
<OerHeks> easyOnMe, what filesystem is it? ntfs, ext4?
<dacorr_> Anyone know if Synology Note can be used via ubuntu without having to login to the NAS?
<regedit> um, ksystraycmd does not exist?
<easyOnMe> ntfs
<easyOnMe> OerHeks: ntfs
<ghostz> load that thing in windows
<ghostz> scan disk, delete
<ghostz> or use file "unlocker" to delete
<OerHeks> easyOnMe, i would use windows to run a filecheck, or from ubuntu > ntfsfix /dev/sdXX # where sdxx is your external hdd, sdb1 or something like that
<easyOnMe> OerHeks: what command will I use on the terminal then
<easyOnMe> OerHeks: the name of my external hard disk is Erwin Novo
<easyOnMe> and it is currently mounted
<OerHeks> easyOnMe, find out what name that partiotion has, sudo fdisk -l  # will tell you
<OerHeks> and unmount it before fixing
<regedit> hello i have Kubuntu 15.04 with KDE Plasma 5.2.2, any reason ksystraycmd does not exist?
<easyOnMe> ok
<easyOnMe> give me a sec will do it now
<OerHeks> regedit, you might want to ask in #kubuntu too, as it is kubuntu specific.
<regedit> OerHeks: or...is it? but yeah thanks, i did ask there too
<easyOnMe> OerHeks: http://imgur.com/GE31Tuh
<easyOnMe> that is what I got after I type fdisk -l command on the termina
<easyOnMe> terminal
<easyOnMe> my concern is I do not know which one is the hard disk
<liquidee> you should be looking for ntfs one
<liquidee> and its the one that has /dev/sdb1 partition in it
<liquidee> right?
<easyOnMe> liquidee: man I am only using Linux these past few months
<easyOnMe> I am really not sure
<easyOnMe> sorry newbie here
<liquidee> there are two disks listed: sda and sdb
<liquidee> and under each, there are partitions listed
<liquidee> the first disk, sda, is 320 GB and contains 4 partitions with various linux filesystems
<liquidee> the other one is 80GB sdb which contains sdb1 partition with NTFS
<easyOnMe> ntfsfix /dev/sdb1
<kunji> moondog: I'm not sure if there is an official bug report or not on that...
<easyOnMe> I just gave that command on the terminal just now and it says OK
<liquidee> try to delete that file now
<easyOnMe> liquidee: I still cannot delete
<easyOnMe> this is nuts man
<easyOnMe> lol
<EriC^^> easyOnMe: what file?
<kunji> That's what I was about to ask
<easyOnMe> liquidee: Error removing file: Directory not empty
<liquidee> i guess this one: /media/erwin/Erwin Novo/html/symfony/vendor/symfony/symfony/src/Symfony/Bundle/FrameworkBundle/Resources/views/FormTable
<easyOnMe> when I open the folder there is nothing inside it
<easyOnMe> when I press CTRL H
<easyOnMe> nothing ever shows up
<kunji> Sounds exactly like a broken filesystem to me
<easyOnMe> kunji: this is an NTFS
<easyOnMe> just run ntfsfix command and says OK
<EriC^^> easyOnMe: are you using the terminal to remove it?
<easyOnMe> no
<easyOnMe> GUI
<EriC^^> try using the terminal
<liquidee> try "sudo rm -rf /media/erwin/Erwin Novo/html/symfony/vendor/symfony/symfony/src/Symfony/Bundle/FrameworkBundle/Resources/views/FormTable"
<liquidee> and check if thats the file you want to remove
<easyOnMe> I am looking at the current folder inside the external hard disk
<xrfang> hi, I try to install vmware-view-client following this post: http://askubuntu.com/questions/486549/how-to-install-vmware-view-client
<kunji> easyOnMe: Yeah, which makes it worse because ntfsfix is not very useful, it is not a proper filesystem fixing application.
<liquidee> im just guessing :D
<xrfang> it does not work (package not found). I am running 15.04.
<xrfang> any ideas please?
<kunji> easyOnMe: You'll probably need to get some real chkdsk running
<easyOnMe> kunji: like?
<kunji> easyOnMe: The one included with Windows T.T
<OerHeks> easyOnMe,  so if ntfsfix says oke, then there is nothing wrong, you can perform "ntfsfix -d /dev/sdb1 "will clear the dirty bit on an NTFS volume.
<easyOnMe> liquidee: didn't work in the terminal
<kunji> OerHeks: That should be the case, but he also shouldn't have been able to mount it if only the dirty bit was the problem
<EriC^^> easyOnMe: what did it say?
<OerHeks> kunji, also true, i recommend windows for these troubles.
<liquidee> EriC^^ it might be because he has spaces in the path i pasted - my bad
<EriC^^> no problem
<kunji> liquidee: I'm pretty sure that's a different error though, isn't that a folder cannot be found/does not exist, something like that?
<EriC^^> easyOnMe: open the terminal, type rm -r and drag the dir you want to delete from nautilus to the terminal
<MACscr> I have ubuntu trusty running within a xen guest and im trying to upgrade grub from 1 to 2. Any advice on this error? http://pastie.org/pastes/10242424/text
<easyOnMe> EriC^^: ok one sec
<easyOnMe> EriC^^: this is what I got after following your instructions
<easyOnMe> http://imgur.com/hY27I5f
<MACscr> its a PVM guest, so it is using its own kernel
<liquidee> kunji:  i guess you were right :)
<EriC^^> easyOnMe: try it again, make sure there's a ' at the end
<easyOnMe> EriC^^: correct
<kunji> Eric^^: There is
<easyOnMe> that was what I did
<easyOnMe> there is
<EriC^^> kunji: nah, it took the file as \n\n at the end
<EriC^^> easyOnMe: nope, you had to add the ' later
<EriC^^> after it said >
<OerHeks> easyOnMe, please no space in that line, /media/erwin/Erwin/Novo/etc ....
<kunji> Eric^^: It was still ended with the ', he just got some new lines in there :P
<EriC^^> kunji: yeah :P
<gagalicious> any major difference between ubuntu desktop and ubuntu server other than the server version does not come pre packaged with a gui? i mean deb wise, is it gonna be significant difference? i would like to use the desktop version for some of my server because there's a gui. that's about all. not the server farm production.
<OerHeks> gagalicious, no, they use the same repos
<liquidee> gagalicious: there should be no problem with using a desktop for server
<gagalicious> OerHeks: thanks
<gagalicious> liquidee: thanks
<gagalicious> i cant believe ubuntu server and desktop use the same repo... that's totally different from the way fedora and centos works.
<gagalicious> oh well...
<OerHeks> same repo, different package selections
<EriC^^> well that's linux, lots of options and different ways to do stuff :>
<mobile3> what is the command to restart apache ?
<mobile3> it was something like that httpd....
<mobile3> what is the command to restart apache ?
<Ben64> what version of ubuntu
<Tex_Nick> mobile3: try /etc/init.d/apache2 start for later virsions of ubuntu ?
<EriC^^> mobile3: sudo service apache2 restart
<Ben64> i think the command is different on 15.04+
<EriC^^> Ben64: nah, it has a service script that converts the command to a systemd systemctl command
<mobile3> Tex_Nick: -bash: /etc/init.d/apache2: No such file or directory
<mobile3> EriC^^:apache2: unrecognized service
<mobile3> I used this  service httpd restart
<mobile3> I don't know whether it worked or not but now I am able to access my website
<murcha> have you came across a good backup script for site's files so it shouldn't create daily backup, instead it should only update a backup file.?
<nrdb> why does the an 'apt-get purge <package>' ask to do a 'apt-get -f install' first
<EriC^^> nrdb: you probably have unmet dependencies
<nrdb> EriC^^, so why does doing a purge care about unmet dependencies?  ... I am trying to get rid of something (grub-common in this case)
<EriC^^> nrdb: it might purge something that needs to have something else replaced for stability
<EriC^^> so it needs to make sure everything is ok before proceeding
<EriC^^> (just guessing)
<nrdb> I am sure wishing that when a package is held it would say held ... and not get install latter.
<Tex_Nick> out of curosity, why is it that nautilus, or any other mainline GUI OS file manager (Apple, Mac) allow a simple directory printout (with options) ?
<Tex_Nick> win also ^^^
<EriC^^> there's gvfs-tree
<Tex_Nick> EriC^^: hmmm ok ... thanks my friend, I'll have a look at it ... tis esay enough to do in terminal ... but would be nice as an option in nautilus
<easyOnMe> EriC^^: this is what I got
<easyOnMe> http://imgur.com/y0DLPGf
<easyOnMe> after you wanted me to delete the extra spaces
<EriC^^> easyOnMe: type rm -r , press space, then drag the dir there
<easyOnMe> ok one sec
<OerHeks> easyOnMe, why a space in that line  /media/erwin Erwin/Novo/etc ....  /media/erwin/Erwin/Novo/etc ....
<OerHeks> even a ' does not solve that
<easyOnMe> OerHeks: well I did try deleting the space but it is still the same
<EriC^^> OerHeks: the dir has a space in it, it's ok though cause of '
<OerHeks> ehm ... /media/erwin/Erwin/Novo/etc should work, you miss a /
<OerHeks> so rm sees it as 2 folders, no?
<EriC^^> OerHeks: nah, the dir actually has a space in it
<auronandace_> why not just tab complete it instead?
<easyOnMe> EriC^^: I do not know for no reason
<Tex_Nick> EriC^^: hmmm gvfs-tree looks like a command line utility ... not a nautilus gui utility ?
<easyOnMe> whenever I drag and drop the folder into the terminal
<easyOnMe> this is what happens
<easyOnMe> http://imgur.com/5AnuALH
<EriC^^> Tex_Nick: yes
<Tex_Nick> ahhh ok sir
<EriC^^> easyOnMe: just type rm -r , press space then drag
<EriC^^> and hit enter
<easyOnMe> EriC^^: that's what I did
<easyOnMe> EriC^^: it keeps on saying no such file or directory
<EriC^^> easyOnMe: ok, this is the syntax, rm -r '/path/to file/with spaces/you want to delete'
<Ben64> just type it and use tab to complete
<Ben64> so much easier
<EriC^^> notice a ' at the start of the path, a  ' at the end, and space between rm -r and the '/path' part
<EriC^^> Ben64: it's like the longest path in history
<easyOnMe> EriC^^: just did but it keeps on saying folder or directory not empty
<easyOnMe> I check the folder is empty
<EriC^^> easyOnMe: can you paste the output?
<easyOnMe> I press CTRL H
<easyOnMe> no files shows up
<easyOnMe> erwin@erwin-M720SRS:~$ rm -r '/media/erwin/Erwin Novo/html/symfony/vendor/symfony/symfony/src/Symfony/Bundle/FrameworkBundle/Resources/views/Form'
<easyOnMe> rm: cannot remove ‘/media/erwin/Erwin Novo/html/symfony/vendor/symfony/symfony/src/Symfony/Bundle/FrameworkBundle/Resources/views/Form’: Directory not empty
<easyOnMe> erwin@erwin-M720SRS:~$
<liquidee> guys, i think he did it right
<EriC^^> yeah this time it was right
<liquidee> he did it right last time we talked, but he has some filesystem issues
<easyOnMe> my issue here is it claims directory is not empty when it is
<easyOnMe> you press CTRL H nothing shows up
<EriC^^> easyOnMe: try it with rm -rf this time
<easyOnMe> when you do it inside the Form folder
<easyOnMe> ok wait
<liquidee> try to do "ls -al <this_dir>" and rm -rf <this_dir>
<Ben64> rm -r should remove directories that aren't empty
<liquidee> ye
<liquidee> he had some filesystems issues. this is an ntfs drive
<easyOnMe> erwin@erwin-M720SRS:~$ rm -rf '/media/erwin/Erwin Novo/html/symfony/vendor/symfony/symfony/src/Symfony/Bundle/FrameworkBundle/Resources/views/Form'
<easyOnMe> rm: cannot remove ‘/media/erwin/Erwin Novo/html/symfony/vendor/symfony/symfony/src/Symfony/Bundle/FrameworkBundle/Resources/views/Form’: Directory not empty
<easyOnMe> erwin@erwin-M720SRS:~$
<easyOnMe> that is the result even if we force it
<easyOnMe> this is nuts
<easyOnMe> lol
<EriC^^> easyOnMe: try it with sudo, worth a shot
<EriC^^> sudo rm -rf
<liquidee> lol
<EriC^^> i think it know what's wrong
<EriC^^> easyOnMe: type alias rm
<easyOnMe> EriC^^: and then what
<easyOnMe> erwin@erwin-M720SRS:~$ type alias rm
<easyOnMe> alias is a shell builtin
<easyOnMe> rm is hashed (/bin/rm)
<easyOnMe> erwin@erwin-M720SRS:~$
<EriC^^> nevermind, i thought it might be aliased to rmdir
<easyOnMe> ok
<liquidee> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1551719
<Ben64> uh, you're supposed to type "alias rm" not "type alias rm"
<easyOnMe> liquidee: but I close all nautilus windows alredy
<easyOnMe> already
<liquidee> try that command
<liquidee> mentioned in the thread
<easyOnMe> liquidee: you mean the while command
<easyOnMe> are you referring to that
<liquidee> no
<easyOnMe> fuser
<EriC^^> this seems interesting https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=185824
<EriC^^> says a corruption in filesystem
<liquidee> fuser -m <dir>
<liquidee> he should do a ntfs check with windows
<easyOnMe> liquidee: I just did nothing happens
<OerHeks> Why didn't you try to remove it within windows then?
<easyOnMe> ok guys
<EriC^^> i think you should use windows to repair the filesystem or something
<easyOnMe> thanks for all the help
<EriC^^> /join ##windows and they should be able to help
<easyOnMe> OerHeks: that is why I am using ubuntu because I do not use windows
<easyOnMe> anyway
<easyOnMe> I will look for a windows laptop
<easyOnMe> thanks for all your help
<robbix> what's up?
<OerHeks> easyOnMe, oh i understood you did a ntfs check from within windows..
<easyOnMe> I will once I get my hands on windows
<easyOnMe> gtg
<easyOnMe> thanks everyone
<murcha> is it possible to mound ubuntu's var partition from windows server 2008?
<EriC^^> murcha: yeah, you need to install some stuff though, i don't recall the name though
<murcha> install in ubuntu?
<EriC^^> no, in windows
<EriC^^> so you can mount ext partitions
<murcha> Ext2Fsd?
<EriC^^> i think it's it
<murcha> i can access ubuntu thourgh ssh connection.
<NicholasC> I've got several Ubuntu VMs on HyperV that randomly enter Read-only FS states. Whilst we're looking for the cause, I need something that automatically reboots the machine and runs fsck -y. I've currently got this up and running via an errors=panic in my fstab, followed by a reboot after kernel panic, but this obviously doesn't have the benefit that errors=remount-ro provides. Is there any way to detect when remount-ro fires and reboot
<NicholasC> after it's finished?
<stevenmcqueeven> anyone here?
<OerHeks> :-)
<ESphynx> are people @ Canonical paying attention to LP #1268257 ? :P
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1268257 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-331-updates (Ubuntu) "nvidia-331-updates 331.38-0ubuntu3: nvidia-331-updates kernel module failed to build, with only error: "objdump: '... .tmp_nv.o': No such file"" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1268257
<ESphynx> people are getting infuriated :P
<beeto> hi there
<deicider> Hello. When will 3.19. kernel be backported to 14.04?
<stevenmcqueeven> I can't get ubuntu to download
<stevenmcqueeven> and I need help lol
<OerHeks> ESphynx, nvidia 331, isn't that a old version, I thought 340 is current now?
<ESphynx> OerHeks: it may be, but it was the latest for a long while and still seems to be what I get by default on 14.04 ?
<ESphynx> (aka the LTS)
<ESphynx> I may even have 14.10 ...
<ESphynx> yeah, 14.10 installed and still what comes up
<OerHeks> ESphynx, i would check the driver tool again, and install 340.
<ESphynx> OerHeks: wouldn't apt-get upgrade do that for you?
<ESphynx> "OerHeks: The device is using the reocmmended driver"
<ESphynx> everytime an nVidia user using LTS or 14.10 does an upgrade, nasty cras reports appear.
<ESphynx> this has been going on for more than a whole year.
<OerHeks> No, apt-get upgrade does nothing with the closed nvidia driver, you have to select it yourself in the drivermenu
<ESphynx> OerHeks: it wouldn't make any sense not to select a version known to work better with apt-get upgrade
<ESphynx> but as I said above, there's nothing else to select anyways.
<ESphynx> as much as I'd like nVidia to give out specs so that we can write good open-source drivers, if the proprietary drivers work better, users should use the proprietary drivers to get their graphics performance
<ESphynx> so treating closed driver users as secondclass users is just wrong
<OerHeks> ESphynx, oh i see, i am wrong, 340 isn't out for 14.04 .. http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/trusty/misc/
<TJ-> ESphynx: crash reports involving nvidia might be to do with a kernel upgrade. If, for example, the systems are using a newer kernel (from the hardware enablement pack) the source of older nvidia version's may fail to build correctly when the DKMS hook is called during kernel installation. I've had to modify the nvidia source a couple of times for nvidia 346 since I use mainline kernels with 14.04
<ESphynx> OerHeks: neither is it for 14.10
<ESphynx> TJ-: yes that might be waht it is.
<ESphynx> but the apparent indifference for more than a year is the issue here.
<ESphynx> Both the LTS and 14.10 suffers from thi
<Ben64> ESphynx: you just gotta do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-331" after updating until they fix the bug
<ESphynx> Ben64: i.e. at every update?
<TJ-> ESphynx: if that is the cause there should be a very prominent warning from DKMS when the kernel is being installed. That should be caught in the crash report details that are being reported to the user
<Ben64> ESphynx: every kernel update, sure
<goutham> Hey guys!
<ESphynx> Ben64: but why can't there be a way to automate that process and submit that?
<goutham> I have accidently rewmoved python2.7
<ESphynx> Ubuntu is supposed to be Linux for grandmas.
<OerHeks> Ben64 +1  .. the header says so, plus "after that... $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-331-uvm"
<TJ-> ESphynx: This sohuldn't happen for the 14.04 standard kernels with the nvida packages for 14.04
<ESphynx> TJ-: I think the fact that this bug is still open and people are screaming is that it still does.
<Ben64> TJ-: it does
<OerHeks> goutham, time to reinstall ubuntu, as python 2,7 is needed for softwareinstall AFAIK.
<TJ-> ESphynx: what's the bug number? I only just came into the channel
<ESphynx> 1268257
<ESphynx> and a zillion others.
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-331/+bug/1268257
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1268257 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-331-updates (Ubuntu) "nvidia-331-updates 331.38-0ubuntu3: nvidia-331-updates kernel module failed to build, with only error: "objdump: '... .tmp_nv.o': No such file"" [High,Triaged]
<ESphynx> the last comment is describing the situation very nicely :P
<goutham> @OerHeks is there anyway I can do without reinstalling ubuntu
<Ben64> ESphynx: check comment #323
<ESphynx> Ben64: +1 on that :)
<OerHeks> goutham, removing python2.7 also removed a lot of dependencies ..
<TJ-> OK, it's not a trivial fix so that explains the delay see bug #1431753
<ubottu> bug 1431753 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-331-updates (Ubuntu Trusty) "Nvidia binary driver FTBS due to DKMS layer violation" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1431753
<goutham> Ya will upgrade work fine here?
<Jackwv> why can't my dvd cd driver load?
<OerHeks> goutham, there is no quick fix
<ESphynx> TJ-: that's insightful
<TJ-> In summary, one package relies on the build product of another package, something that is not supposed to happen in Debian land, so it requires merging both packages into one and providing a non-breaking transition for upgrades
<deicider> OerHeks: But, can't he just reinstall python? Assuming he didn't autoremove everything
<Jackwv> i can't get my external hardrive to load either is there a easy and quick solution
<OerHeks> deicider, if there was, i would say so.. and assumption is wrong, removing python2.7 removes a lot, probably half desktop
<Ben64> TJ-: over 2500 people are affected by it, and no real updates on progress in over a year
<TJ-> ESphynx: I've not hit that issue, maybe because I'm using the nvidia 340 driver from the Xorg edgers PPA: 340.76-0ubuntu1~xedgers14.04.4
<Ben64> TJ-: its quite annoying
<Ben64> TJ-: the ppa doesn't have the problem
<goutham> OerHeks Thanks :)
<ESphynx> Ben64: a large portion of those users probably gave up on Ubuntu already. Apparently Mint doesn't suffer from it either.
<ikonia> that seems unlikley
<OerHeks> ESphynx, other solution, use the regular 331 driver, not the update?
<TJ-> Ben64: ESphynx Let me see if I can figure out a quick workaround to get the module to build, aside from merging packages - something that will at least get the local system to build correctly.
<ESphynx> OerHeks: I just use whatever Ubuntu recommends / sets up
<ESphynx> It's actually not a big problem, stuff still works
<Ben64> i'd say its a big problem
<ESphynx> but everytime an upgrade happens nasty crash messages occur
<Ben64> and if you don't build the module using dpkg-reconfigure, you get no graphics after rebooting
<ESphynx> Ben64: it's a big problem on the big picture, not for me personally.
<TJ-> ESphynx: how about suppressing those messages temporarily?
<ESphynx> Ben64: perhaps that's what has been causing my system to stop working
<Ben64> well i've worked around the problem by doing a dpkg-reconfigure
<ESphynx> I keep having to do weird tweaks, maybe that is what is casing it
<Ben64> but that is hardly a solution
<Ben64> most people won't know how or what to do
<ESphynx> I think I fixed it with another apt-get upgrade or what not
<ESphynx> Ben64: definitely.
<ESphynx> then it's terrible.
<ESphynx> I just don't understand why this isn't the top priority at Canonical?
<ESphynx> nVidia driver users is a large chunk of users
<TJ-> ESphynx: because most focus inside Canonical now is on server, cloud, and phone
<Ben64> if i knew who to talk to, i would have
<Ben64> besides this, 14.04 is so smooth and easy
<TJ-> I'm creating a backported package from Vivid now; I'll upload it to my PPA shortly
<TJ-> ESphynx: If you're able to test it and confirm it works I can attach the fixed branch to the bug report and propose it for an SRU
<ESphynx> TJ-: that's a pity :(
<TJ-> ESphynx: pity?
<ESphynx> server/cloud/phone
<TJ-> ESphynx: that's where the money is
<histo>  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-331/+bug/12
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 12 in Launchpad itself ""Next 10 messages" changes Display Settings" [Medium,Fix released]
<TJ-> I've just been reminded why I do _not_ like bzr DVCS!
<ESphynx> :)
<freakynl> Hi, I have a SAS disk with some bad sectors and was running badblocks against it. By default badblocks will use Direct I/O, but it only does ~7MB/s with that, with the -B option (use buffered I/O instead of direct I/O) it does ~120MB/s. Any idea what causes this?
<histo> freakynl: have you ever used dd?
<metalice> hi, what is your opinion about swap partition and ssd ?
<freakynl> histo: sure
<freakynl> metalice: if there's enough ram I don't use swap, then again, if there's enough ram linux won't use swap easily under normal circumstances anyways
<histo> freakynl: do you understand when you use a bigger block size why it speeds up?
<freakynl> histo: yes because it can fill the buffer/cache on the disk which makes it easier for it to keep on writing continously. Is there a difference between SATA and SAS how this works? Have ran badblocks against SATA disks plenty of times and they don't exhibit this behaviour (perhaps write caching is off by default on SAS I suppose then?)
<hpekdemir> hi all. how would you interpret this output from smartctl?
<hpekdemir> 7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   063   060   030    Pre-fail  Always       -       4296852064
<hpekdemir> 9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       63
<hpekdemir> isn't that weird?
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<histo> hpekdemir: pipe the output to | nc termbin.com 9999
<hpekdemir> histo: I only pasted these two lines
<hpekdemir> no need for more
<hpekdemir> this is a new disk arrvied last week.
<histo> hpekdemir: and the column headers for 063 060 030?
<hpekdemir> you see its not running for long. how come I get these seek error yet
<hpekdemir> VALUE . WORST and THRESH
<hpekdemir> in that order.
<histo> hpekdemir: and we're supposed to interpret that from your two lines?
<hpekdemir> let me nopaste.
<histo> hpekdemir: z4x f8* () ?^|
<histo> hpekdemir: 01100100 01110010 01101001 01110110   that's the first part of my answer in binary
<hpekdemir> http://paste.scsys.co.uk/488414
<crazyhorse18> how do i copy my encrypted home directory data to another drive so that it is not encrypted on the other drive?
<EriC^^> crazyhorse18: decrypt and mount it
<EriC^^> then copy
<crazyhorse18> i've read 20 articles on this, and i'm still confused
<hpekdemir> now I pasted. and no answer. haha
<ESphynx> TJ-: let me know if you have smoething to test :) heading to bed
<crazyhorse18> i've tried manually mounting the encrypted drive
<EriC^^> crazyhorse18: are you booted into the installation? or a live usb?
<crazyhorse18> but i can't get it to work.. i'm booted into the installation
<EriC^^> it should already be decrypted
<EriC^^> if you've logged in
<crazyhorse18> i just exlcude the ./encryptfs directory from my rsync command ?
<OerHeks> hpekdemir, seek error rares are extremely high
<EriC^^> yeah, i guess, are all your files there?
<ESphynx> good night guys
<OerHeks> should be 0 on a healthy disc
<hpekdemir> OerHeks: but could it be because of the UDMA errors?
<hpekdemir> lose cable etc.
<crazyhorse18> EriC^^, I'm not sure because i dont' know the mechanics of how this encryptfs drive works
<crazyhorse18> i mean to me they just look like normal files
<histo> hpekdemir: how old is the drive?
<crazyhorse18> but i don't know if it's just decrypting them as they are accessed or..
<EriC^^> crazyhorse18: i think you should be able to copy them all correctly
<histo> crazyhorse18: you can just copy the files if you see them. It won't encrypt them on the other end.
<murcha> I have compressed 60GB of folder(out of 120gb) using tar, but the session terminated. If i restart the tar, will it start after 60GB or from zero?
<crazyhorse18> ok.. so i just exclude the encrypt js directory from the rsycn right?
<hpekdemir> histo: as you can see 63 hours.
<hpekdemir> arrived last week.
<histo> crazyhorse18: you can copy that directory as well allthough you won't need it.
<histo> hpekdemir: I would warranty it personally
<OerHeks> hpekdemir, loose cable .. not sure that can cause this, easy to fix, cables are not that expensive
<crazyhorse18> histo: ok
<hpekdemir> OerHeks: ok
<hpekdemir> I will check the cables
<javnut> I have a program (java) which needs to use notification bubbles, but I don't want to use the default bubbles because there's no close button
<javnut> what's a good alternative?
<histo> javnut: try asking your question in a java room
<javnut> I don't need a java specific answer
<ikonia> the default buttons ?
<histo> javnut: are you writing this program?
<javnut> histo: yes
<histo> javnut: this is ubuntu related how?
<ikonia> do you mean linking it into the desktop, or using java graphical libraries to create bubbles ?
<ikonia> could you please define what you mean by bubbles please
<javnut> ikonia: no, linking it to a desktop. similar to notify-osd which I'm calling now
<ikonia> so that will depend on the desktop/theme
<javnut> I'm basically calling notify-send right now with my parameters, I was hoping there's another similar application which I can use which does the same thing
<dama> helo
<ikonia> not really, if you're trying to hook it into the desktop enviornment you have to depened on what the desktop libraries will display
<dama> i want to install windows 8 on ubuntu but did not work
<javnut> I don't necesserily want to change my default notification-daemon
<murcha> when i apply this on terminal "tar -uvf file.tar folder/ " the htop shows the process as "D tar-uvf file.tar folder/ "?
<ikonia> dama: "on ubuntu" ?
<ikonia> murcha: and ?
<dama> yes using virtual box
<javnut> well aren't there specific standalone programs which just display messages, or maybe Gtk libraries?
<javnut> actually, I'm going to go look at the Gtk libraries. thanks
<murcha> ikonia: why it is a D (uninterrupted sleep) process
<OerHeks> javnut, notify-send does not come with an close button whatsoever >  markshuttleworth.com/archives/253 specifically this part: The most controversial part of the proposal is the idea that notifications should not have actions associated with them. In other words, no buttons
<ikonia> javnut: there are loads of graphics libraries, but you'll have to depend on someone having those libraries on their system - where as the desktop will always exist
<ikonia> murcha: because it's working
<javnut> OerHeks: yes, I know
<javnut> ikonia: this is a personal application, not meant for distribution
<OerHeks> dama, you might want to seek help in #virtualbox or ##windows
<dama> can some one assist me, how to install windows 8 on ubuntu using virtual box
<ikonia> dama: how did it fail ?
<murcha> ikonia: i used ctrl-c to cancel the job "tar -uvf file.tar folder/", because of the D process issue.  Is it safe to restart the job?
<OerHeks> win8 can detect vbox AFAIK
<dama> dosnt pick the windows cd
<ikonia> why did you cancel the job based on a htop output ?
<ikonia> just let it run it's job
<ikonia> dama: then it suggests either the guest is not set to boot from a virtual CD - or the CD is wrong
<murcha> ikonia: because the -v flag doesn't show any output from the tar jobs?
<ikonia> what is the exact tar command you are running
<murcha> ikonia: sudo tar -uvf  /mnt/backupdisk/remote_server/full/2015/23/site2-2015-06-01.tar /var/www/site2/
<ikonia> murcha: so is the tar file actually getting updated ?
<murcha> ikonia: i used the -v flag to see what happens, but there is no any output
<dama> It reports the error vt-x is disabled
<BuzzardBuzz> http://www.wikihow.com/Install-Windows-8-in-VirtualBox
<OerHeks> dama, ahhh, shutdown, go into your bios, and enable vt-x
<ikonia> murcha: seems odd, can you create a new archive of that directory ?
<freakynl> histo: so is it the write caching? It is a sequential write nonetheless so still some confused about the insanely huge difference
<murcha> ikonia: it is possible to create new archive. Actually i wanted to shorten the time by updating the old archive.
<murcha> about 120GB of data
<ikonia> murcha: understand that, but I thought if you can confirm you can create a new archive / not you may get better output which may give you a clue as to why it's not updating
<ikonia> murcha: try updating the archive with ah test file in /tmp/1k.file for example
<mcphail> murcha: even if it is working, running tar over a remote connection to update a 120GB archive is going to take ages. How long did you wait to see output?
<gagalicious> is there a gui firewall that pops up and inform u that if someone is trying to access ur system through a port like avg?
<TJ-> murcha: Are there a lot of files in that 120GB, if so, it'll take tar a long time to scan that before it starts accessing the file-system, since an update means it has to shuffle data around inside the existing archive and potentially create a temporary copy of the entire 120GB
<histo> freakynl: when you use the buffer you are sacrificing memory by reducing calls
<murcha> mcphail: when i create new archive it shows rapidly the output. but when i update an old archive it shows nothing
<mcphail> murcha: of course it is quicker to create new - you don't have to check what needs added
<mcphail> murcha: this is why tools like rsync are popular
<murcha> TJ-: so it is safe to continue with update, isn't it?
<murcha> mcphail: yes. updating a tar file should also work
<mcphail> murcha: of course, but you need patience. A lot of it, in this case
<histo> freakynl: those calls are the source of your slow donw
<murcha> mcphail: sure thanks for hints.
<mcphail> murcha: I like to use rsnapshot for this kind of things - an rsync wrapper which creates sequetial backups using hard-links for files which haven't changed. You can then tar the backup if you so desire
<eduardo> is there any person who knows about hacking/security ? bit offtopic sorry
<histo> eduardo: what is your question
<murcha> mcphail: it is a great if i can manage squential backups
<JordiF> exit
<k1l_> eduardo: this channels focus is ubuntu support. and the community obviously cant help on malicious intentions
<murcha> ikonia: i tested on my local ubuntu machine and the -v flag works gives and output of updated file.
<hl_> Hi, everyone. I have installed Windows 7 on my hard drive, some time ago I installed Ubuntu on another sector same hard drive, after reboot, only Windows 7 started, how can I see grub menu to select OS?
<murcha> mcphail: I have compressed 60GB of folder(out of 120gb) using tar, but the session terminated. If i restart the tar, will it start after 60GB or from zero?
<EriC^^> hl_: are you in a live usb right now or windows?
<OerHeks> hl_, if you installed ubuntu after windows7, hold shift @ boot .. if you installed windows7 after ubuntu, you need to reinstall grub2
<mcphail> murcha: I've never used tar for very large archives. I _think_ it starts at 60GB but will take ages working out where to start and what to add. May be quicker starting fresh
<arcsky> hey how can i give me full access to a tool called hping3 ?
<Guiri> Is there an openssh PPA to update it beyond 6.6 in Trusty?
<murcha> mcphail: ok
<histo> Guiri: you can search for ppa's on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<histo> Guiri: they are not supported here
<arcsky> my friend*
<hl_> OerHeks, I've installed Ubuntu after Windows 7. sorry, what does mean @hold shitf @ boot .. ?
<TJ-> arcsky: Do you mean, give one user elevated privileges to run a single executable?
<EriC^^> hl_: do you have uefi?
<OerHeks> hl_, while booting, hold shift.
<arcsky> TJ-: yeah
<EriC^^> i don't think it'll help, he says windows is booting straight away
<OerHeks> EriC^^, that is why i asked what is installed last ..
<TJ-> hl_: Windows will have overwritten the GRUB boot loader with its own. You'll need to reinstall the GRUB boot loader
<EriC^^> TJ-: he said he installed ubuntu after windows 7, yet windows boot straight away
<EriC^^> could it be win7 uefi? or just grub-install didn't work in the installer?
<hl_> EriC^^, hm I dont know
<ikonia> because he's installed grub on the wrong place
<TJ-> EriC^^: I read that the opposite way around
<EriC^^> or that ^
<ikonia> $10 says he installed from a USB disk
<ikonia> and grub got put on the USB disk as it's sda
<ikonia> because of his bios boot ordering
<Johnny_Linux> ill put $20.00 in
<ankk> hi
<hl_> How can I check is uefi motherboard?
<BuzzardBuzz> your bios will tell you
<TJ-> hl_: Maybe it's a UEFI system with FastBoot enabled?
<EriC^^> hl_: are you in a live usb right now?
<BuzzardBuzz> if uefi
<ankk> i have a sony svs151290x notebook and i use ubuntu right now. when i check processes kworker was using high cpu and i checked via `powertop` and it seems that acpi using high cpu
<ankk> how can i find the true problem
<hl_> EriC^^, now usb is not detected while booting
<TJ-> ankk: possibly the Sony ACPI implementation is slightly buggy and Linux isn't able to operate correctly with it. There are a lot of ACPI kernel options that might help, but you'd need to do testing with them or search forums, etc., for someone with the same model that's already solved that issue
<dionysus69> how to i install many .ttf font files at once?
<EriC^^> hl_: ok, type msinfo32 and check what the bios mode says
<gagalicious> is there a gui firewall that pops up and inform u that if someone is trying to access ur system through a port like avg?
<hl_> EriC^^, sorry, I'm newbie, where should I type this?
<mcphail> gagalicious: not sure if Ubuntu has anything quite so annoying! :)
<gagalicious> :)
<gagalicious> how do i make my Dlink NAS Dns 323 use compressed filesystem?
<mcphail> Are you running Ubuntu on your NAS?
<TJ-> gagalicious: the most common intrusion detection system is "snort". There may be GUI interfaces to thast
<EriC^^> hl_: nevermind, it doesn't seem to work for win7, open this file C:\Windows\Panther\setupact.log and press ctrl+f, and search for the line Detected boot environment
<mach20x> So I uninstalled fglrx on my machine and the HDMI still works and it would appear that I am not experiencing the issues I had before.
<ubuntu089> Гайс
<ubuntu089> Такая проблема
<ikonia> !ru | ubuntu089
<ubottu> ubuntu089: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<mcphail> mach20x: the open source radeon drivers are very good for some cards
<TJ-> gagalicious: see for example: http://blog.snort.org/2011/10/comparison-of-3-popular-snort-guis.html
<mach20x> HDMI never worked on my install of 14.10
<mach20x> only after I installed fglrx did it post to my monitor (I installed it after the update to 15.04)
<mcphail> aah
<mcphail> 3.19 kernel may have helped
<mach20x> Probably has, though for the record I will say that it would appear to be working for my two radeon 3600 series graphics cards.
<mach20x> is there an output I can dump to provide solid confirmation for development purposes?
<javnut> how can I get the old gnome notifications back in precise pangolin?
<ikonia> not going to happen
<javnut> ikonia: I'm using gnome-flashback, it can happen
<javnut> there's tutorials on how to do it, but they're a bit outdated
<Jakey2> can someone explain to me what active mq is
<Jakey2> ?
<asdf_> Every time I boot ubuntu, I have to disable and enable my wired network before it works
<k1l_> javnut: the gnome-flashback is just a trimmed down version. it doesnt offer all what gnome2 did offer.
<asdf_> I may have changed my /etc/network/interfaces file, but even when I revert to what it was, I still have to do it
<asdf_> How do I make sure that my wired connection is working on boot?
<BuzzardBuzz> asdf could be flakey hardware issue, you sure it works ok with a boot stick?
<mach20x> has anyone posed the idea of creating an option to wishlist apps in the Ubuntu Software Center, or a place where one can view past installed applications?
<crazyhorse18> i've just copied my hard drive to a backup drive using rsync, is there anyway i can validate that the copy has been succesfull?
<EriC^^> crazyhorse18: rsync does a checksum, you can md5sum if you want
<crazyhorse18> hehe, i'm just worried i've just missed files
<mcphail> crazyhorse18: rsync is the Chuck Norris of backup tools. If it has missed files, it knows you don't need them :)
<mach20x> I'll check to see if the screen freezes tomorrow when I video chat on Hangouts. That has been a little bit of a trouble spot of late. If there are problems I'll report them here.
<namerus> ы
<namerus> ребята
<mach20x> is  Grsync good as well?
<TJ-> Ben64: For anyone who wants to test the Trusty fix for bug #1431753 and bug #1268257 https://launchpad.net/~tj/+archive/ubuntu/nvidia
<ubottu> bug 1431753 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-331-updates (Ubuntu Trusty) "Nvidia binary driver FTBS due to DKMS layer violation" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1431753
<ubottu> bug 1268257 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-331-updates (Ubuntu) "nvidia-331-updates 331.38-0ubuntu3: nvidia-331-updates kernel module failed to build, with only error: "objdump: '... .tmp_nv.o': No such file"" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1268257
<metalice> someone here have hp envy laptop with fingerprint and managed to get it to work?
<Mion> metalice: FP readers are horrible, don't use them as your single auth
<Mion> metalice: half the time they wont accept valid prints, and the other half you can thrik them with a piece of paper and some spit
<metalice> i cant get it to work so its not any auth..
<OerHeks> metalice, step 1: check if your FP device is listed here .. https://launchpad.net/~fingerprint/+archive/ubuntu/fingerprint-gui
<metalice> mine is 138a:0050 and its not listed there :(
<OerHeks> metalice, bad luck :-(
<metalice> OerHeks: yes indeed.. so no driver yet? or workaround?
<OerHeks> malinator, this list is universal for all linux's... so no
<TJ-> metalice: If the use case is for security, you should only use a Fingerprint reader for identity *not* authentication. As in, the fingerprint provides the login username not the authentication token
<Mion> it is quite bad for identity too
<TJ-> Mion: no different to typing a username
<Mion> that list is not complete btw
<metalice> TJ-: i want to get it work first..
<Mion> TJ-: except much less reliable
 * Mion have worked on professional FP systems in access control etc
<TJ-> metalice: The chipsets for those devices don't get a lot of open-source driver love from their manufacturers
<TJ-> many of us have
<irondev> Hey guys I am running Ubuntu Desktop 15.04 on my MacBook(Aluminum) 2008 and I just started it up and now the trackpad is not operational
<Johnny_Linux> is there am app for open source driver love ??
<irondev> A USB mouse works tho
<Mion> irondev: kill switch?
<irondev> Mion ?
<TJ-> Johnny_Linux: yeah... "Linux" :)
<metalice> TJ-: so solution is to wait? lol..
<Mion> Johnny_Linux: http://arch.har-ikkje.net/gfx/desulove.jpg
<Mion> irondev: many laptops have a button to enable/disable touchpads
<irondev> Mion Nope
<TJ-> metalice: And ignore it. It won't provide any added benefit and might lull you into a false sense of security. I know it is nice to get all the hardware working with Linux but sometimes you have to pass over it :)
<OerHeks> metalice, there has been a request since 2013 ... http://home.ullrich-online.cc/fingerprint/Forum/topic.php?TopicId=347
<badbodh> linux devs believe fingerprint isn't secure. anyone can chop your thumb off and voila
<OerHeks> .. but i use my left ring-finger :-D
<metalice> OerHeks: so i wont get too much hope if 2 years already it didnt came out..
<jpds> badbodh: Not just linux devs.
<irondev> badbodh What about face recognition
<freakynl> badbodh: you can lift someones fingerprints from nearly everything they touch
<badbodh> password on the other hand has more security layers. a chopped thumb, few chopped fingers, a threat to your kidnapped family, and voila
<irondev> freakynl True
<irondev> badbodh KonBoot :D
<TJ-> badbodh: fingerprints are zero use as an authentication token.. you leave them lying about everywhere...  that's how the cops used to catch burglars
<badbodh> devs would rather work on fixing unity than writing a driver for fingerprints.
<freakynl> badbodh: not to mention carjacking, that came when cars got alarms that prevented them from starting. If they have no issue killing you in front of a traffic light for your car, do you really want to secure stuff with your bodyparts?... ;)
<badbodh> yes.
<TJ-> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<metalice> all of you write *but* its still a nice tool if you dont care from the machine security too much...
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<badbodh> irondev, face recognition :D you watch game of thrones ?
<metalice> *right
<TJ-> BluesKaj: morning
<irondev> badbodh Nope
<BluesKaj> 'Morning TJ-
<metalice> badbodh: you probably mean the god with many faces.. lol :)
<badbodh> yep
<irondev> badbodh lol
<arcsky> anyone have tested to use ssh to authenticate with Windows AD or windows NPS?
<dreamcat5> hi. i'm on 15.04 and would like to run a script / command(s) whenever the wired networking is connected or disconnected (but not the wifi one). how to do that please ?
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> I really want to run a ubuntu chroot under my arch linux system for the purpose of building for android (I tried building in arch but I could never get touch working on my android device). But I'm confused, chroot or schroot?   is there a reason to use one over the other?
<st_d3vil> post-ip post-down in /etc/network/interfaces
<st_d3vil> post-up
<OerHeks> dreamcat5, use something like : cat /sys/class/net/eth0/operstate  # which should give you " up "  when connected.
<lord4163> where do I find a list with snappy packages that I can install?
<cfhowlett> !snappy | lord4163
<ubottu> lord4163: Ubuntu Core is a rendition of Ubuntu with transactional updates using "snappy". For discussion and support, please visit #snappy and see http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/
<scarey> Ok, ubuntu server straight out of the box. create user using sudo adduser --/home/folder thisuser
<scarey> but root cannot see the home directory of the new user in ftp
<scarey> anyone active?
<neetz> I get this error everytime Processing was halted because there were too many errors. E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) , looks like there is some python package reoved from the system
<neetz> what nexT ?
<NicholasC> It hasn't even been a minute, scarey. Calm down.
<ShapeShifter499> I'm guessing schroot adds a user to a chroot so it can be ran without root?
<bazhang> !chroot | ShapeShifter499 have a read
<ubottu> ShapeShifter499 have a read: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<neetz> any suggestion ?
<k1l_> neetz: can you pastebin the whole output?
<k1l_> !paste | neetz
<bazhang> neetz, using some PPA?
<ubottu> neetz: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ShapeShifter499> bazhang: "Install the dchroot and debootstrap packages. "   that cannot be right can it?
<k1l_> neetz: and did you change or remove the python packages?
<scarey> any thoughts on my root not being able to see users issue?
<ShapeShifter499> bazhang: I found that under https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot#Creating_a_chroot     I read somewhere that dchroot was deprecated for schroot
<neetz> k1l_:  yes
<neetz> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11724293/
<neetz> ubottu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11724293/
<EriC^^> scarey: are you sure passing --<home> is the way?
<EriC^^> adduser --/home/something ?
<bazhang> ShapeShifter499, have you tried either; both are in the repos
<scarey>  sudo adduser --home /home/folder thisuser
<ShapeShifter499> bazhang: I'm not working out of ubuntu, I'm attempting a Arch Linux chroot
<scarey> this is the command i used
<kuba7447> hello
<ShapeShifter499> bazhang: er
<ShapeShifter499> bazhang: I mean a ubuntu chroot from inside arch linux
<bazhang> ShapeShifter499, no idea sorry
<k1l_> neetz: so you changed python?
<neetz> k1l_:  i removed python 2.7 ,
<scarey> Eric^^: did you catch that?
<k1l_> neetz: manually?
<neetz> k1l_:  command
<edakiri> Where do you search non-free packages via WWW?
<k1l_> neetz: details matter. what ubuntu, what did you do exactly? what output? etc etc
<EriC^^> scarey: yeah
<EriC^^> scarey: seems correct
<k1l_> neetz: it sounds like you screwed the whole system with manually removing python 2.7.
<edakiri> found it. the package was only named differently than I thought.
<EriC^^> scarey: ls -l /home/.. doesn't exist?
<neetz> k1l_:  first i removed python 2.7 , thru sudo apt-get auto-remove python  and then I removed bin files inside usr/bin both python and python 2.7 folders
<scarey> EriC^^: I dont know what that command means
<neetz> k1l_:  ubuntu version 14.04
<k1l_> neetz: programs like dpkg rely on python
<neetz> k1l_:  i know >_<
<neetz> k1l_:  what's the solution now ?
<OerHeks> neetz, reinstall ubuntu, as installing software needs python2.7
<k1l_> imho, a reinstall is the most clean and fast solution.
<ShapeShifter499> bazhang: :/
<neetz> k1l_:  I've a lot of data and packages and stuff like configu , some other solution ? like system restore is also a trouble ?
<k1l_> could take hours to get a proper working state again and a lot of effort to put manually everything back where it belongs. th
<k1l_> well if you have system backups or disk images, revert that, yes.
<neetz> k1l_:  does ubuntu create snapshots automatically ?
<ikonia> neetz: you asked this earlier as the user Goutham - and where told what you neded to do
<k1l_> neetz: no
<ikonia> why have you come back asking the same thing again as a different user
<neetz> ikonia:  no idea who is GOutham :/
<ikonia> neetz: it's you - so lets not play games
<neetz> ikonia:  dude , I've no idea what you're talking about , so stop fuckin around , i have so many problems
<cfhowlett> neetz, stop the profanity.  now.
<OerHeks> neetz/Goutham, anyway, backup your data and reinstall
<dreamcat5> st_d3vil: thanks. i have done that now. BTW it seems (in 15.04) there is only 'if-up.d/', no 'if-post-up.d/'
<st_d3vil> welcome, may be
<dreamcat5> st_d3vil: clearly i'm plugging-unplugging right now to test it. it works :) just had to move the script in if-up.d/ folder
<foofoobar> Hi. For testing I want to enable password auth for my sshd again. I set „PasswordAuthentication yes“ in my sshd_config and then tried to connect by: ssh -o PreferredAuthentications=keyboard-interactive -o PubkeyAuthentication=no user@host
<foofoobar> But when connecting I get: Permission denied (publickey,password).
<TJ-> foofoobar: did you restart the sshd first?
<foofoobar> TJ-: ofc. sudo service ssh restart
<TJ-> foofoobar: is there anything in the target user's ~/.ssh/config to prevent it?
<foofoobar> TJ-: no config file in the user’s .ssh folder.
<foofoobar> When connecting with -v I get: debug1: Authentications that can continue: publickey,password; debug1: No more authentication methods to try.; Permission denied (publickey,password).
<foofoobar> So it looks like „password“ is a valid auth method, why is this not used?
<TJ-> foofoobar: any clues in the sshd log file?
<foofoobar> TJ-: Is there a separate log file for the sshd?
<foofoobar> TJ-: There is a „sshd[19116]: error: Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_ed25519_key“, but this entry does also appear when connecting by pubkey.
<foofoobar> TJ-: It’s a wrong ssh command to connect...
<foofoobar> „keyboard-interfactive“ should be „password"
<austin4315> Hey guys! I need help for configuring the x11vnc server on my machine running Ubuntu GNOME 15.04
<austin4315> According to the x11vnc faq: http://www.karlrunge.com/x11vnc/faq.html#faq-gone-lock I can lock my screen after my session completes
<austin4315> However, how do I configure it to work on gnome?
<rpdaly> join #stench
<DreamPCs> Hey guys, hopefully a quick question. How can I assign a  internal domain for a local machine? For instance, my desktop is running Fedora and I can get to it over the network by pointing to fedoradesktop.local (i.e. ssh fedoradesktop.local)
<ikonia> try asking in #fedora ?
<DreamPCs> I have an Ubuntu machine running as an HTPC, how can I assign a domain to that? (Preferably htpc.local)
<ikonia> or have I miss-understood
<ikonia> you do that via the resolver
<ikonia> so either DNS/Ldap/Hostfiles
<DreamPCs> ikonia: I'm just trying to emulate what I've seen done in an Fedora install but I want to do it to an ubuntu installation
<mcphail> DreamPCs: that is provided by avahi. Is it running on your htpc?
<ikonia> you need name resolution
<ikonia> how does avahi impact name resolution ?
<DreamPCs> mcphail: Don't know, checking now
<DreamPCs> It's installed but I don't think it's running
<DreamPCs> (headless btw most things are done via ssh)
<DreamPCs> but I will say this, my desktop machine doesn't have avahi installed and this one can be reached at fedoradesktop.local
<mcphail> DreamPCs: usually runs automatically, and resolves to "hostname.local", so just set your hostname to whatever you want
<DreamPCs> mcphail: my host name is already set to "HTPC"
<DreamPCs> ikona: could you possibly be a little more specific?
<mcphail> DreamPCs: and HTPC.local doesn't resolve?
<DreamPCs> mcphail that thought just popped into my head, I'll check
<ikonia> DreamPCs: sorry, which part is not clear
<ikonia> mcphail: how does avahi impact name resolution ?
<DreamPCs> ikonia: No worries, I think we got it
<DreamPCs> mcphail: It does resolve! lol I should have checked that.
<TJ-> ikonia: avahi does mDNS
<Isai> Hi, I was installing Ubuntu 15.04 in a VM but Ubuntu doesn't recognize my keyboard. I try to type but Ubuntu doesn't do anything.
<DreamPCs> I don't think my ssh key is working though, still asking for a password.
<mcphail> DreamPCs: ha!
<DreamPCs> Isai: what virtualization software are you using?
<mcphail> ikonia: avahi is the linux equivalent of bonjour etc
<Isai> DreamPCs: VMware Player
<ikonia> yeah, so it's not actually doing any name resolution, it's broadcase response ?
<Isai> on Windows Server
<mcphail> ikonia: to my tiny brain it is doing name resolution :)
<DreamPCs> mcphail: I got it working including the ssh keys, thanks for your help and you also ikonia
<mcphail> DreamPCs: np. enjoy
<TJ-> ikonia: avahi m-DNS does name resolution. See http://www.multicastdns.org/
<DreamPCs> Isai, does your mouse work in the virtual machine? And is the keyboard a standard usb keyboard?
<ikonia> TJ-: yes, thats basically broadcast response
<ikonia> which makes sense
<mcphail> ikonia: I don't claim to understand it, but know it works
<ikonia> mcphail: no, it' useful for me too, I've not done much with it
<Isai> DreamPCs: the mouse works perfectly, I'm RDP'ing into my Windows Server from my phone (it isn't my phone, I can type on Notepad perfectly)
<DreamPCs> Ok so let me get this straight: You are using a virtual machine hosted on a Windows server being accessed by RDP from a mobile device?
<DreamPCs> There's a lot of jumps here, do you have physical access to the Windows server?
<berz3rk1> Why did development stop on Ubuntu Next http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop-next/daily-live/current/ ?
<Isai> DreamPCs: no, it's a server in Canada
<Isai> I've tried using the "On-screen Keyboard" but that also fails
<DreamPCs> Isai: I don't know for certain but I would imagine is has something to do with going over the RDP. Can you install any other screen sharing software like VNC?
<DreamPCs>  (On the server)
<Isai> I've also tried that
<DreamPCs> hmmm
<Isai> I'm stuck on the installation (as I can't type)
<DreamPCs> When you said you tried the on screen keyboard, are you referring to the Windows on screen keyboard or the one in Ubuntu?
<Isai> DreamPCs: on Windows
<DreamPCs> Try the on screen keyboard in Ubuntu
<OerHeks> berz3rk1, is has not stopped, fresh image 2 days old >> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/daily-live/20150614/
<DreamPCs> I don't know if vmware even detects keys from Windows on screen keyboard
<berz3rk1> OerHeks: its not very usable right
<OerHeks> berz3rk1, err, wrong url, this one >> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop-next/daily-preinstalled/20150615/
<berz3rk1> OerHeks: can I run X11 applications
<Isai> DreamPCs: How can I access the on-screen keyboard on Ubuntu (as I said, I'm stuck on the Ubuntu installation because I can't type)?
<OerHeks> berz3rk1, is is just an impression, to run live. not to install.
<berz3rk1> OerHeks: but i can install 15.10 right
<berz3rk1> normal ubuntu development is so boring for the years already ;(
<DreamPCs> Isai: I'm assuming your using some type of live media (lve usb image?) from Ubuntu, if so just boot into the live system and install from there
<OerHeks> berz3rk1, sure, upgrade to the -d development version.
<berz3rk1> the normal ubuntu interface didnt change for years
<DreamPCs> If your mouse works, once you boot into the live system you should be able to open the on screen keyboard
<Isai> Ah, I see.
<OerHeks> berz3rk1, "didn't change for years"  .. really?
<berz3rk1> yes
<DreamPCs> And I did a quick google search for "vm on screen keyboard" and most of the links I see talk about vmware, try using something like virtualbox
<berz3rk1> unity 8 gets all the new stuff, but unity 7 comes with 15.10 .. so sad
<berz3rk1> unity 7 is several years old and has no new features
<Isai> DreamPCs: Thanks! Looks like it's a VMware error.
<DreamPCs> Let us know how it works out.
<TJ-> berz3rk1: That's really the point of moving on to version 8... that's where development continues
<muh2000> hm
<muh2000> i cannot get nvidia driver loaded. what can i do?
<berz3rk1> TJ-: but its not ready yet..
 * DreamPCs has to use the restroom, brb.
<muh2000> same issue with nouveau :(
<berz3rk1> OerHeks: but what if i want to install it
<muh2000> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'nouveau': Invalid argument
<OerHeks> berz3rk1, nobody said unity 8 is ready :-D
<berz3rk1> OerHeks: what am i supposed to do with this tar gz file
<OerHeks> berz3rk1, step 1: join #ubuntu+1 for 15.10/unity-8, as we do not support it untill release.
<berz3rk1> im there
<OerHeks> well, have fun
<berz3rk1> OerHeks: ?
<OerHeks> berz3rk1, there are only iso's on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/daily-live/20150614/
<berz3rk1> OerHeks: Ubuntu gnome is something competly different..
<OerHeks> berz3rk1, oh, then you have to use the one you had already.
<fyuza21> how to change key config for nautilus for recent versions? editing the accels file does not seem to do the trick anymore
<austin4315> yo ikonia its me, austin
<austin4315> I need help for configuring the x11vnc server on my machine running Ubuntu GNOME 15.04
<austin4315> According to the x11vnc faq: http://www.karlrunge.com/x11vnc/faq.html#faq-gone-lock I can lock my screen after my session completes
<austin4315> However, how do I configure it to work on gnome?
<kkfwefe> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/sRCP6qLvTs2hmINfaGos
<heipa> hi folks I have used logical vol management soft to reduce size of lvm, now I have free space which I want to use to make ntfs vol
<heipa> how can I do it?
<kappa1> Anyone knows a good application for ubuntu to edit PDFs? (basically text)
<kappa1> I just want to fill in text in some forms
<bazhang> !info pdftk
<ubottu> pdftk (source: pdftk): tool for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.02-2 (vivid), package size 677 kB, installed size 2899 kB
<bazhang> kappa1, ^
<kappa1> bazhang, are you sure I can write text on PDFs with that tool?
<kappa1> It seems that its purpose is just to merge and split pdfs
<bazhang> kappa1, try it
<kappa1> bazhang, but it is command line based right?
<OerHeks> pdf editting on comandline, that is new for me
<bazhang> kappa1, apt-cache search pdf for other options
<kappa1> ok
<xrfang> hello, when I use sshfs or curlftpfs to mount a remote url to local folder, the mounted directory automatically belongs to root, so that I cannot write into it unless using sudo.  How to prevent this? thanks
<YamakasY> anyone a clue why a ppa is ignored when I'm asking for a policy on a package ?
<OerHeks> YamakasY, on what ubuntu version, and what ppa?
<moses> My computer had a shut down error ive never seen last night. Any commands to repair that?
<chegney> where can I find what upstart termination status numbers mean?
<chegney> I have a post-stop script that terminated with status 2
<chegney> dmesg doesn't give any more information than that
<OerHeks> moses, hard to say, without error details.. check .xsessions-errors or /var/log/kern.log
<infolinux> Hi All, I have just upgrade apache from 2.2 to 2.4. But I need mod-jk module. If i install it with apt libapache2-mod-jk. It needs dependency: apache2.2-common
<infolinux> Anybody advise to get the correct mod-jk?
<infolinux> Ubuntu version: 12.04
<YamakasY> OerHeks: trusty https://launchpad.net/~sssd/+archive/ubuntu/updates
<chotaz`w> Hey guys, my ubuntu box is freezing from time to time and I'm not being able to figure out what causes this. I think it fires a kernel panic somehow upon not having more available memory, because all I can do when it freezes is REISUB. What could I do to figure out whats causing this to my system?
<OerHeks> YamakasY, and what ubuntu version ?
<YamakasY> OerHeks: as I said, trusty
<chegney> where can I find what upstart termination status numbers mean? I have a post-stop script that terminated with status 2 in dmesg, but I have no more information than that
<OerHeks> YamakasY, and what package were you looking for?
<YamakasY> sssd
<YamakasY> OerHeks: it should work, but I still get 1.11 instead of 1..12
<OerHeks> YamakasY, hmm odd, did you add that PPA recently, and did you update ??
<k1l> YamakasY: "sudo apt update"
<k1l> YamakasY: and after that please show a "apt-cache policy sssd" in a pastebin
<OerHeks> infolinux, how did you update apache to the trusty version??
<OerHeks> infolinux, you might better upgrade to 14.04....
<infolinux> Yes that´s not a option
<OerHeks> infolinux, well, upgrading outside the supported repos can give you these headaches...
<infolinux> OerHeks: I have enabled this repo: ppa:ondrej/php5
<YamakasY> k1l: as I said, only the default is shown
<YamakasY> I even pinned it a higher number
<YamakasY> OerHeks: sure I did
<OerHeks> infolinux, contact that maintainer, to put libapache2-mod-jk in it? nothing much we can do about that
<IrfanAlam> How to installl ffmpeg ?
<infolinux> OerHeks: ok, that makes sense
<infolinux> thx
<OerHeks> infolinux, grabbing the trusty version can get into other issues, i am afraid .. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libapache-mod-jk
<infolinux> Going to manually install it
<YamakasY> so it's weird it isn't showed at all
<k1l> !paste | YamakasY
<ubottu> YamakasY: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<YamakasY> k1l: I only see the default repository in there, I know what it should show, both and a pin
<OerHeks> IrfanAlam, up to 14.10 ffmpeg was replaced with avconv, due to security issues. as of 15.04 ffmpeg is back
<IrfanAlam> OerHeks: how to install avconv?
<YamakasY> OerHeks: ffmpeg is in 14.04 if you ask me
<k1l> YamakasY: ok, then make sure the ppa is setup right and its working. but dont ask how to do since you refuse to show requested infos.
<OerHeks> IrfanAlam, softwarecenter? take a read about it http://askubuntu.com/questions/432542/is-ffmpeg-missing-from-the-official-repositories-in-14-04
<YamakasY> k1l: you want to see unrelated stuff, no show is no show... it's setup OK and it's hit during an update... but not for the package
<YamakasY> OerHeks: I have ffmpeg in my manifests and it installs great
<OerHeks> YamakasY, that is just a dummy package, pointing to avconv
<YamakasY> on 14.04
<IrfanAlam> OerHeks :I have to install it on my webserver !
<k1l> YamakasY: its not unrelated. but your call. but dont expect others to help you if you play that game
<YamakasY> OerHeks: but doing the same with the same commands ?
<YamakasY> k1l: I don't play a game, nothing is more shown than default... it's like asking for a testdrive of a car you already own
<k1l> *sigh*
<OerHeks> IrfanAlam, i think you need to install the metapackage  libav-tools
<Dr_ST> hi folks
<Dr_ST> I'm encountering a problem to backport mod_wsgi in lucid with python2.7...
<IrfanAlam>  OerHeks: how ?
<k1l> and there is _no_ ffmpeg in 14.04. that is just a false information.
<Dr_ST>  /python2.7.10/lib/libpython2.7.a(abstract.o): relocation R_X86_64_32 against `.rodata.str1.8' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC
<OerHeks> IrfanAlam, sudo apt-get install <package>
<genii> !info ffmpeg trusty
<IrfanAlam> which package ?
<ubottu> Package ffmpeg does not exist in trusty
<IrfanAlam> OerHeks: which package ?
<OerHeks> IrfanAlam, why do i have to repeat ..
<IrfanAlam> OerHeks: I am very new to Linux... Please give me the direct command
<OerHeks> libav-tools
<k1l> IrfanAlam: install "libav-tools" with any package manager you like
<IrfanAlam> OerHeks: just give me the command to enter into ssh...
<Semiarty> he just did
<Semiarty> man
<Semiarty> [16:52:44] <OerHeks> IrfanAlam, sudo apt-get install <package>
<Semiarty> sudo apt-get install libav-tools, you can't ask for more
<IrfanAlam> OerHeks: Semiarty: sudo apt-get install <package> -bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<k1l> IrfanAlam: come on. dont be a baby that needs spoonfeeding. you need to replace <package> with the actual package name you want to install.
<juergen_> hi
<IrfanAlam> sudo apt-get install avconv Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package avconv
<k1l> IrfanAlam: stop
<Semiarty> :|
<IrfanAlam> k1l: E: Unable to locate package avconv
<BluesKaj> IrfanAlam,  libav-tools and ffmpeg perhaps
<Semiarty> is there a way to find out external IP of my ubuntu server? in terminal obviously
<k1l> IrfanAlam: we have told you already 3 times the right package name in this channel: <k1l> IrfanAlam: install "libav-tools" with any package manager you like.  and Semiarty even gave you the whole line you need to put into a cli. please think before you ruin your whole system because of blindly putting commands there
<YamakasY> fixed
<zykotick9> Semiarty: w3m (text broswer) goto google.com, and search for "whats my ip", at the top of the results google will display it <- one option
<OerHeks> Semiarty, wget -qO- icanhazip.com
<IrfanAlam> k1l: I installed libav-tools still I am getting same error
<TvFred> Hi all, new here.  How can I start chromium-browser automatically in kiosk mode as root after LXDE starts ??
<k1l> IrfanAlam: which error?
<k1l> TvFred: are you sure about the "as root" part?
<IrfanAlam> E: Unable to locate package avconv
<k1l> IrfanAlam: from which command?
<IrfanAlam> k1l:apt-get install avconv
<OerHeks> TvFred, browser as root, in kiosk mode is bad.
<Semiarty> thanks zykotick9, OerHeks
<k1l> IrfanAlam: that command is useless since there is no avconv package
<Guest1976> Hi $Ubuntu! Trying this guide: http://wiki.libvirt.org/page/UbuntuKVMWalkthrough. But when I execute the virt-install (3d cmd)it fails because apparmor denies a method call... Anyone know how to resolve this?
<IrfanAlam> k1l: OerHeks told me to install avconv
<fyuza21> how to change key config for nautilus for recent versions? editing the accels file does not seem to do the trick anymore
<OerHeks> IrfanAlam, avconv <>  libav-tools
<TvFred> k1l: it's a touchscreen device with webpages pointing to localhost in which some scripts should be ran as root (not a networked unit)
<k1l> IrfanAlam: the program is called avconv. but the package in ubuntu is called libav-tools.
<juergen_> aha
<chotaz`w> Hey guys, my ubuntu box is freezing from time to time and I'm not being able to figure out what causes this. I think it fires a kernel panic somehow upon not having more available memory, because all I can do when it freezes is REISUB.What system log or tools would be helpful into finding what's really causing my system to hang? I'm completely blank here
<IrfanAlam> k1l: I installed libav-tools, still it is showing Command line program avconv or ffmpeg not available
<k1l> IrfanAlam: what command exactly?
<sen_> hi friends
<IrfanAlam> k1l: see this and solve all the No problems
<IrfanAlam> http://167.160.171.68/nhcefiles.com/web/_h5ai/
<TvFred> just tried to insert  chromium-browser --user-data-dir --kiosk &  into /etc/rc.local but it is executed before LXDE , in fact if I recall /etc/rc.local from LXDE terminal all is working ok
<juergen_> IrfanAlam: hi
<IrfanAlam> juergen_:hi
<k1l> IrfanAlam: its hard to help you if we dont know what you actually do there and what program requests avconv or ffmpeg.
<tobis> hello everyone
<wad> So I had something working previously, then I had to reboot, and so I set it up again, just the way it was before, but it no longer works. Been hammering on it for half an hour, and still nothing. Maybe one of you guys can give ma clue what I'm doing wrong.
<wad> I've got a cron job that runs a script that ssh's to some other machines.
<tobis> I have an issue with a corrupted PAM lib, and I'm unable to log on my server, any ideas to fix this ?
<kalib> Hello guys, since yesterday one of my machines was running ubuntu 14.10. Well, working fine. But after upgrading it to ubuntu 15.04, it started to get very hot. My processor seems to be working all the time in max speed. I have that intel new technology (turbo booster).
<kalib> Is anything known about it? About ubuntu using the max speed and turbo booster? It shouldn´t be automatic? Use less when we don´t need it in max speed?
<wad> So it needs my keys in the agent. So to do that, I kill any running ssh-agent, then launch it again with "ssh-agent -s > file.foo". Then I add my keys to the running agent with "ssh-add". I see them with "ssh-add -l". My script (run via cron) sources file.foo first thing. THIS WAS WORKING THIS MORNING, but no longer. What's wrong with me?
<k1l> kalib: see in system settings > updates and addition software > last tab "prop. drivers" if the intel microcode is activated
<kalib> k1l, I will... can´t check it now, because I´m at work and my machine is at home. But I will, thanks for the tip.
<PretreSLT> hi guys
<tobis> I have an issue with a corrupted PAM lib, and I'm unable to log on my server, any ideas to fix this ?
<PretreSLT> Cannot add new user through the User Accounts interface, it's unlock(ed) + button grey out, and cannot do anything from there. This is a GUI related question btw ;-) Thanks.
<VastRiver> #linuxba
<ricard> It is very noticeable on the computer have to be ram 1400MHz 1600mhz ram
<wad> Ah, I figured out what I was doing wrong.
<IrfanAlam_> jellow: are you there ?
<IrfanAlam_> how to send message to specific people in IRC ?
<jellow> IrfanAlam_ hi
<somsip> IrfanAlam_: /msg jellow are you there
<jellow> IrfanAlam_ what version ubuntu you running?
<IrfanAlam_> jellow: 14.04
<jellow>   IrfanAlam_ better to get support on main channel as other can help.
<IrfanAlam_> somsip: hi , you helped me some day ago
<jellow> IrfanAlam_: can you install libav ( sudo apt-get install libav)
<IrfanAlam_> jellow: apt-get install libav Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package libav
<jellow> IrfanAlam_  figured its libav-tools but you've already installed it.
<IrfanAlam_> jellow: so what to do now ?
<Semiarty> what do you want to do IrfanAlam_ ?
<jellow> IrfanAlam_:  does this return anything ? whereis avconv
<IrfanAlam_> jellow: avconv: /usr/bin/avconv /usr/share/avconv /usr/share/man/man1/avconv.1.gz
<IrfanAlam_> Semiary: I have to install ffmpeg
<MonkeyDust> IrfanAlam_  no, simply use avconv
<IrfanAlam_> Semiarty: I have to install ffmpeg
<IrfanAlam_> MonkeyDust: how ?
<MonkeyDust> IrfanAlam_  in a terminal, type avconv ... or use winff, a nice gui tool
<MonkeyDust> !info winff
<ubottu> winff (source: winff): graphical video and audio batch converter using ffmpeg or avconv. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.3-4ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 113 kB, installed size 1493 kB
<IrfanAlam_> MonkeyDust: On webserver
<MonkeyDust> IrfanAlam_  sudo apt-get install libav-tools
<Semiarty> MonkeyDust he has been told to do that countless times today
<MonkeyDust> IrfanAlam_  what happens when you install libav-tools?
<IrfanAlam_> It got successfully installed
<MonkeyDust> IrfanAlam_  great, now, in a terminal, type avconv
<tyteen4a03> Hi, I just got a "Timed out waiting for dev-disk-by-id 5baf3c76-ad4f-4888-a792-5859aba6c7cf to load" when booting up. It is a encrypted RAID10 drive and all cables are connected correctly; I don't know what's the problem
<IrfanAlam_> anyone there ??
<lapion> Yes
<lapion> I am somewhere that could be called there, of course it depends where you meant with there.
<pbx> IrfanAlam_, just go ahead and ask your question
<mibit> hello
<mibit> I have a question that maybe someone can help with
<neewubee> do ask!
<mibit> I am looking to install Ubuntu onto an external USB 3.0 hard disk drive.  I want to boot my system from this external drive.  I've successfully installed Ubuntu onto this drive.  But I can't boot the system.  The computer doesn't see this drive.
<mibit> This is unusual because I first did a test by installing Win7 onto a USB stick, and then installed Tails on a USB stick.  I was aable to boot the computer from a USB stick using these systems.  But once I use an external drive with a USB cable, it doesn't work.
<mibit> So I think that I am missing a step.  Any idea?
<mibit> I know that when I installed Win7 onto the USB stick, I had to prep the stick with a program (I forget the name of it right now.
<MonkeyDust> IrfanAlam_  typed avconv? problem solved?
<IrfanAlam_> it webserver
<IrfanAlam_> its a webserver
<MonkeyDust> IrfanAlam_  yes, what happens when you type avconv
<IrfanAlam_> avconv version 9.18-6:9.18-0ubuntu0.14.04.1, Copyright (c) 2000-2014 the Libav developers   built on Mar 16 2015 13:20:58 with gcc 4.8 (Ubuntu 4.8.2-19ubuntu1) Hyper fast Audio and Video encoder usage: avconv [options] [[infile options] -i infile]... {[outfile options] outfile}...  Use -h to get full help or, even better, run 'man avconv'
<MonkeyDust> IrfanAlam_  voilÃa, that's all, type avconv -h to learn how to use it
<csb> mibit, Are you able to select the USB drive from the bios boot menu?
<IrfanAlam_> MonkeyDust: still it is showing that it is not availablem
<MonkeyDust> IrfanAlam_  what is the exact error mesaage? use a pastebin for multiple lines
<mibit> CSB, no it is not listed.  But what I was able to do in the part is select the USB stick from the boot menu when the system starts
<MonkeyDust> IrfanAlam_  keep it in the channel please
<IrfanAlam> MonkeyDust: are you there ?
<MonkeyDust> IrfanAlam  i'm here, so, what happens when you type avconv -h
<IrfanAlam> http://pastebin.com/zqXVvPD8
<MonkeyDust> IrfanAlam  ok, looks like the problem is solved... now get familiar with avconv
<IrfanAlam> still the same error is showing
<MonkeyDust> IrfanAlam  pastebin the error please
<IrfanAlam> MonkeyDust: can you message me ? I will let you know in that...
<MonkeyDust> IrfanAlam  no, keep it in the channel, no need for pm
<IrfanAlam> I will tell you my website link
<MonkeyDust> IrfanAlam  please, i'm losing patience, paste the link here
<IrfanAlam> http://167.160.171.68/nhcefiles.com/web/_h5ai/
<MonkeyDust> IrfanAlam  it needs a password
<IrfanAlam> empty, just need login
<MonkeyDust> IrfanAlam  ok, now what's the problem
<IrfanAlam> solve all the NO problems
<MonkeyDust> IrfanAlam  looks like a webdesign error or so, not sure how to integrate bash command into html
<k1l> IrfanAlam: best is to ask the h5ai guys that they are looking for the wrong stuff for avconv
<MonkeyDust> IrfanAlam  it's not ubuntu related
<boodllebat__> is it possible to use both key and password authentication ? like key comes first if key is there then password authentication ?
<chotaz`w> Hey guys, my ubuntu box is freezing from time to time and I'm not being able to figure out what causes this. I think it fires a kernel panic(?) because all I can do when it freezes is REISUB.What system log or tools would be helpful into finding what's really causing my system to hang? I'm completely blank here, but I've already ran a memtest to make sure my memory hasn't any big issues.
<jayjo> with crontab, can I say just run every two hours? How do i do that?
<polyzium> hey guys
<jayjo> I know how to do every day at 10 am etc
<polyzium> where grub2 config is located?
<jayjo> would I just do * for days (all), and then */2?
<jayjo> Is that every 2
<Pici> jayjo: yes. See man 5 crontab
<polyzium> where grub2 config is located?
<EriC^^> polyzium: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<polyzium> but it says do not edit this file
<EriC^^> what are you trying to do?
<k1l> polyzium: the changes are made in other files. like the running scripts or the default file.
<k1l> polyzium: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<polyzium> EriC^^, i deleted my old linux partition and expanded my new one. after expanding i rebooted my computer and grub says no such partition
<EriC^^> polyzium: are you in a live usb right now?
<polyzium> yup
<polyzium> bootrepair again?
<polyzium> i just need to change the partition to sda6
<EriC^^> no, follow this guide from step 6 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<Heather3Ever> hello
<Semiarty> I dont get it, I am trying to create private/public keys, I created it and then copied the public key to the remote server and placed it in /.ssh/ and renamed to authorized_keys, however when I try to connect to that remote server I get enquired for passphrase everytime, what I am doing wrong?
<EriC^^> Semiarty: what's the permissions of the file?
<Semiarty> on the remote server?
<EriC^^> yes
<polyzium> omg this is so complex
<Pinkamena_D> So today I woke up my laptop after undokcing it and the screen was black (no power to it), but the hdd light blinked a few times and the lock lights still worked - I think that the screen was just not correctly resumed after the undocking but the kernal was still running. It where any kind of keyboard short I can make which will re-initialize the display in this case so I do not have to do a hard reboot?
<EriC^^> polyzium: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<Semiarty> rw
<EriC^^> rw-------- ?
<Semiarty> -rw-------
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> who owns the file?
<Semiarty> I do?
<EriC^^> k
<boodllebat> Hello i have already public-key authetication i want like this if user logins with key successfully he should be asked for a key
<Heather3Ever> http://puu.sh/ir4YU/e731810bfd.jpg
<enterprisey> Heather3Ever: /r/riskyclicks is thataway
<mj_> Quick question: how can I join the official Ubuntu phone mailing list?
<Semiarty> so EriC^^? anything to add?
<OerHeks> mj_, join #ubuntu-touch please. the topic has all info
<mj_> ok thank
<EriC^^> Semiarty: what's the permissions of ~/.ssh
<mj_> just to let you know, please feel free to join our fb community: https://www.facebook.com/groups/iuseubuntu
<Semiarty> it just shows the list of files in that folder
<ikonia> mj_: please dont spam that
<EriC^^> Semiarty: type ls -ld ~/.ssh
<Semiarty> drwx------
<EriC^^> ok, try ssh -vvv to get more info
<Semiarty> it says you ahve to specify host and then a variety of options
<Semiarty> I guess I have to check the host of the remote server of interest?
<EriC^^> ssh -vvv user@host
<Semiarty> when I do I have a huge list of lines with debugX (where X 1 2 3 ... )
<Gargoyle> Does any part of Ubuntu (or Linux, generally) have anything like common services that all applications can call upon via libraries/APIs for managing things like AddressBook Contacts, etc?
<OerHeks> Semiarty, after editting, did you restart ssh ?
<Semiarty> well, I did not restart my own server if that's what you're refering to
<Semiarty> what should I see EriC^^?
<bstarek> Semiarty, sudo service ssh restart
<EriC^^> Semiarty: paste the output in paste.ubuntu.com
<OerHeks> bstarek, could be one of these 2: sudo service ssh restart / systemctl restart sshd.service (15.04/systemD)
<Semiarty> the thing is, that I had it working, but when there was no passphrase (I just clicked enter each time I was asked for it)
<bstarek> OerHeks, sorry, true, i am still doing it the old way
<Semiarty> but then I decided get one
<Semiarty> and then it stopped working properly
<Heather3Ever> http://puu.sh/ir673/1aa0cd3832.jpg
<OerHeks> Heather3Ever, should we click that and why ?
<bstarek> OerHeks, i am systemED yet =)
<bstarek> NOT
<OerHeks> bstarek, no problem, just saying, and as a reminder of those reading us
<bstarek> OerHeks, you are right.
<OerHeks> c/of-to
<Semiarty> OerHeks I just created a new publc/private key to try and again did not use any passphrase and now I did not have to type in the password to the remote server
<Semiarty> zz
<OerHeks> Semiarty, nice, have fun!
<Semiarty> well, the point is that its not what I want
<Semiarty> I want one working with passphrase :|
<OerHeks> err pass + keys ?
<EriC^^> Semiarty: you have to set that up when you make the keys i think
<EriC^^> it asks you for a passphrase when you type ssh-keygen
<bstarek> would "update-rc.d johdone defaults" still work with systemd?
<Semiarty> yes, EriC^^, so that was my problem
<Semiarty> when I did in fact include a passphrase, it wouldn't work properly and I would ask for that prhase everytime I connected to a remote server
<Semiarty> when I left it empty (just clicked enter) - it works
<OerHeks> In Fedora you can use "RequiredAuthentications2 pubkey,password " not sure this is available for debian/ubuntu too ....
<EriC^^> that's what the passphrase is, it's normal
<Semiarty> oh
<Semiarty> I see
<Semiarty> so I just misunderstood the concept
<EriC^^> it unlocks the keys so you can use them, in case your laptop gets stolen so nobody can ssh in and you have enough time to change the keys
<Semiarty> does the public key has to be named authorized_keys? or it can be any other name?
<Semiarty> always*
<IrfanAlam> how to install command line
<EriC^^> i think it has to be authorized_keys , and it has strict permissions too
<myndzi> where does the result of crontab -e go?
<ikonia> what do you mean where does it go
<EriC^^> myndzi: /var/spool/cron/......
<myndzi> i mean, when i run 'crontab -e' i get an editor
<myndzi> i put some things in the editor
<myndzi> and it says "installing crontab"
<ikonia> correct
<myndzi> where do the things i typed wind up?
<myndzi> since they don't seem to have run and i can't seem to find them
<ikonia> it is a syntax specific editor
<ikonia> why don't you give us an example of one of your entries
<ikonia> rather than trying to fight how cron works
<myndzi> the output, i mean, the result; what does the editor do with them
<ikonia> lets fix your problem
<OerHeks> Semiarty, also there is an excellent wiki about ssh https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<IrfanAlam> Eric^^: how to install command line
<EriC^^> myndzi: the editor saves them in /var/spool/cron/..... but that's irrelevant to your problem i think
<myndzi> i mean after that
<myndzi> crontab takes that file and puts it somewhere yes?
<ikonia> myndzi: lets see one of your failing jobs
<myndzi> (that directory doesn't have anything)
<ikonia> myndzi: show us one of your problem jobs
<EriC^^> cron runs them, if you want to see if it ran check /var/log/syslog
<t0by> Don't know if this is the right channel, but I am running Ubuntu 14.04 on a Thinkpad T400, it's a P8600. Now, it's sluggish. I have 8GB RAM, but it's sluggish. The disk seems to be thrashing a lot. Do you think an SSD would be an improvement?
<myndzi> 01 2 * * * myndzi cd /home/myndzi/dailyscrape && ./scrape
<ikonia> myndzi: so thats not going to work
<gambl0re> is it ok to have more than one package manager? for example i already have rpm but i need to install npm. is this gonna be an issue?
<myndzi> i mean, it's a simple question; presumably when it gets "installed" it gets installed somewhere i can look at
<EriC^^> first you don't put your username there
<ikonia> as you don't have a full path to ./scrape
<EriC^^> that's just for /etc/crontab
<myndzi> that's what the cd is for, the script wants a cwd
<t0by> gambl0re, yes and no.
<ikonia> myndzi: you don't change directory
<ikonia> is wrong
<ikonia> myndzi: you also don't use your username
<ikonia> so your whole format is
<ikonia> myndzi: cron is not a shell
<myndzi> okay, i was told that crontab -e was supposed to alert me to errors ;(
<ikonia> myndzi: it is  job schedule
<gambl0re> so what should i do then
<t0by> Theoretically nothing stops you. Practically it defeats the whole purpouse of a package manager. npm (or pip, tex-live, etc) is an exception because it's not a stystemwide package manager but int only works for a particular subsystem
<gambl0re> i need for rpm for ruby and i need npm for javascript..
<AlveKatt> Anyone know how I turn off 3d acceleration in ubuntu 14?
<myndzi> EriC^^: why is /etc/crontab different? how should i launch a specific script in a specific working directory as a specific user, then?
<auronandace> gambl0re: ubuntu is not an rpm based distribution
<t0by> gambl0re, to give you an idea, I once read a console log that had "yum install apt-get" followed by "apt-get install npm". The guy became the laughing stock of the office because of the former line.
<kuba7447> .deb based
<ikonia> myndzi: forget /etc/crontab
<bstarek> would "update-rc.d johdone defaults" still work with systemd?
<t0by> auronandace, maybe he's running Fedora or something?
<ikonia> myndzi: crontab -e is the correct tool, and I've told ou the problems
<myndzi> i'm glad you've told me the problems, but that doesn't help me solve them :P
<AlveKatt> Anyone know how I turn off noveau 3d acceleration in ubuntu 14?
<ikonia> myndzi: yes it does
<ikonia> myndzi: if you fix the problems - it will work
<kuba7447> if you want a RPM based distro, use fedora
<myndzi> i assume so
<myndzi> the question is how? if i'm not just executing a shell command, how do i set the CWD?
<EriC^^> myndzi: just remove your username and it should work, also specify the full path to the script straight away
<ikonia> myndzi: you don't
<ikonia> myndzi: you call the full path
<EriC^^> myndzi: /path/to/script is the same as cd /path/to && ./script
<gambl0re> too late, im already using ubuntu. i need to install emberjs and they require npm...
<HoloPed> hey all, I'm trying to mount a USB drive and I get this error : wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1
<HoloPed> what does it mean ?
<myndzi> EriC^^: ok, tahnks
<ikonia> myndzi: you're going to find it easier if you write a script that does what you want, then call that script from cron
<t0by> EriC^^, except working directory etc.
<myndzi> thanks*
<gambl0re> what could happen if i have two packaged managers?
<EriC^^> t0by: ah
<t0by> gambl0re, it's okay. npm is more than okay. apt-get install npm and then npm install whatever. npm is a package manager specfically for the node.js usbsystem.
<myndzi> seems like every time i try to work with the default system tools i find they're clunky as all hell :P
<t0by> EriC^^, you know, if script contains an rm -R *
<myndzi> i've now banged my head against syslog, upstart (the shitty centos version) and cron
<t0by> stuff could get funny
<myndzi> :|
<gambl0re> ok thanks
<ikonia> myndzi: they are not clunky at all
<kuba7447> im my opinion, synaptic is the best package manager
<t0by> gambl0re, btw rpm != npm
<ikonia> myndzi: you're not learning how to use them, you're just doing random things with them, then being upset that they don't work
<myndzi> "not being able to execute a command like you could from the shell" seems pretty clunky compared to alternatievs
<t0by> ikonia, you know, that was my thing with women at the age of 16
<myndzi> and i'm not mad, just apathetic at this point :P
<ikonia> myndzi: no, it's  not meant for that
<ikonia> myndzi: it's a job scheduler
<ikonia> not a command line tool
<myndzi> i keep trying to veer away from things that reinvent the wheel, but it turns out maybe new wheels are useful :)
<ikonia> again - you're trying to do the wrong thing  with the wrong tool
<ikonia> myndzi: re-invent the whel
<t0by> ikonia, yes, I got a lot of that too
<ikonia> wheel ?
<ikonia> cron has been a solid tool for 20+ years
<myndzi> right, so when i say 'this tool is clunky for my purpose' and you say 'no it's not, you're just trying to do something this tool doesn't work for', that's kind of self contradictory :)
<ikonia> do you think a.) it's wrong b.) you're using it wrong
<ikonia> I think b seems more likely
<myndzi> b is obvious, but that doesn't mean it's not clunky :P
<ikonia> myndzi: it is not clunky
<ikonia> you are using the wrong tool
<t0by> myndzi, enjoy the windows task scheduler.
<myndzi> i think you just want to argue about everything you possibly can
<myndzi> so i'm going to stop responding
<ikonia> myndzi: and you can execute command line argument with it
<t0by> myndzi, or that5 crappy thing they had on old Sun machines :P
<ikonia> I don't want to argue with you at all
<ikonia> I want you to use the right tools and get the right results, whih is why I'm giving you info on how to use cron properly
<t0by> myndzi, trust ikonia. he has his shit together.
<ikonia> t0by: tone the language down please
<myndzi> it should be enough presumably to add a 'cd /absolute/path' at the top of the shell script
<myndzi> to get the cwd right
<ikonia> myndzi: no
<ikonia> again - it is not a "shell"
<ikonia> it's a job scheduler
<myndzi> i mean in the script that cron is referencing
<myndzi> not in the crontab file
<t0by> ikonia, he has his... his... "he knows where his towel is"?
<AlveKatt> How do I turn off noveau 3d acceleration in ubuntu 14.something?
<ikonia> myndzi: you don't use "cd"
<myndzi> so i can call it from anywhere and it will be in the right directory
<ikonia> myndzi: call the script/command from the full path
<auronandace> !behelpful | t0by
<ikonia> no, you use the full path
<ubottu> t0by: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<myndzi> yes, i understand that
<t0by> myndzi, using cd will NOT work because it's not a shell, it doesn't have the *concept* of cworking directory
<myndzi> and the full path to the script/command
<myndzi> itself
<ikonia> myndzi: great, so you have no need for "cd"
<myndzi> will get me a script that executes, yes?
<myndzi> now if i want that script to execute in a specific directory, inside of that script, i should be able to cd to that directory, yes?
<ikonia> myndzi: you can do that from within the script, yes
<t0by> auronandace, I'm... familiar with cron? I was just agreeing with ikonia. myndzi kind of seems in need of hearing people telling him ikonia is speaking perfect sense. Which he is.
<myndzi> that's all i was saying
<myndzi> and it will run as the user that executed 'crontab -e' ?
<ikonia> myndzi: correct
<ikonia> myndzi: do you want to try an example entry so we can check it for you
<myndzi> i followed everything just fine :)
<myndzi> absolute path, no cd, remove username
<ikonia> can you show us your example entry
<Semiarty> well, I was wondering if I could connect to a 2nd remote server with one command? at the moment I have to ssh host1 and then ssh host2 to get to host2, could I do something that I would only have to write lets say ssh host2fast and I would  get from my server to the host2? I have private/public keys on both servers in a chain order, so I don't need passwords to connect to them
<ikonia> lets take a look at it
<myndzi> 01 2 * * * /home/myndzi/dailyscrape/scrape
<ikonia> much better
<myndzi> and at the top of that file under the hashbang, cd /home/myndzi/dailyscrape
<myndzi> i realize it would be better not to make it depend on the cwd but it's calling external tools
<myndzi> and they don't have that ability (yet)
<EriC^^> Semiarty: does ssh user@host1 "ssh user@host2" work ?
<Semiarty> ill try
<Semiarty> no EriC^^, it says "pseudo-terminal will not be allocated because stdin is not a terminal"
<histo> Semiarty: don't use the quotes
<Semiarty> same
<Semiarty> it connects to host1 and I get this message fyi
<histo> Semiarty: why can't you reach host2 from your machine?
<myndzi> ikonia: thank you for your help
<histo> kind of silly pivoting through another box
<Semiarty> because host2 is a local server behind a host1 network
<Semiarty> I have to ssh to uni's network and then ssh to a research computing server
<Semiarty> which I cannot access externally
<ikonia> myndzi: no problem
<IrfanAlam> hey how to install command line ?
<histo> IrfanAlam: ?
<histo> IrfanAlam: you mean a command line only system.
<gambl0re> open up your terminal...
<OerHeks> IrfanAlam, is this related to your webserver-page ?
<histo> Semiarty: I'm still thinking of a way to do whatyou want. hold up
<Semiarty> yeah, I thought so
<IrfanAlam> yes
<Semiarty> I tried tunneling as well, but the intermediate host (uni network) does not have netcat
<IrfanAlam> the error is Php command line not detected
<t0by> Don't know if this is the right channel, but I am running Ubuntu 14.04 on a Thinkpad T400, it's a P8600. Now, it's sluggish. I have 8GB RAM, but it's sluggish. The disk seems to be thrashing a lot. Do you think an SSD would be an improvement?
<Semiarty> http://sshmenu.sourceforge.net/articles/transparent-mulithop.html this one
<histo> Semiarty: tried -t
<ikonia> t0by: have a look at why the disk is thrashing
<IrfanAlam> OerHeks: Yes
<ikonia> that will tell you more
<t0by> ikonia, it's not swapping.
<gambl0re> guys i want to install emberjs. i already installed the npm package manager now i want to install ember-cli. do i install with sudo using sudo npm install -g ember-cli ?
<ikonia> t0by: ok - so what's it doing ?
<Semiarty> wow it's busy in here tonigth ;D
<Semiarty> histo the same ssh -t host1 ssh -t host2?
<t0by> ikonia, it happens very frequently and is not linked with something in particular, except that of course the machine is doing I/O of some kind - say, launghing a program or loading a big datafile.
<histo> Semiarty: ssh -t host1 "ssh host2"
<t0by> Could be Picasa, could be IntelliJ, really.
<t0by> The pattern is the same: "chug chug chug chug chug".
<ikonia> t0by: have a look at the I/O operations, see what's using the disk at that time
<Semiarty> eh, did ssh -t host1 ssh -t host2 and it worked, should I expect any difference between the two commands?
<t0by> ikonia, what would I be looking for?
<t0by> ikonia, you seem to have something in mind.
<ikonia> t0by: see what's using the disk
<ikonia> nothing in mind, hence curious to what's using it
<t0by> ikonia, just iostat?
<t0by> er
<t0by> iotop
<Semiarty> well, histo, the same result with your command as well, now I just have to write a script? so I don't have to write such a long command line?
<histo> Semiarty: -t is forcing the pseudo tty allocation so that the command run remotely doesn't just exit
<OerHeks> IrfanAlam, i have no idea, that _h5ai webserver thing is not in our repos, maybe you better ask in #ubuntu-server
<histo> Semiarty: in your .bashrc just put alias remote='ssh -t host1 ssh host2'
<IrfanAlam> OerHeks: Just tell me how to install cli
<histo> Semiarty: then 'source .bashrc' or log out and back in of that terminal and you can just type remote
<OerHeks> IrfanAlam, you already have cli - comand line interface, but what you want is that special webthing, that i don't know.
<histo> IrfanAlam: command line only system can be installed by install ubuntu server.
<OerHeks> <IrfanAlam>	http://167.160.171.68/nhcefiles.com/web/_h5ai/
<histo> IrfanAlam: or you can just remove the desktop.  it's up to you.
<OerHeks> histo, he wants a dash/terminal in that website
<IrfanAlam> OerHeks: No, you understood wrong
<Semiarty> histo what if I want to use 2 word combo? like ssh host, can I do that? cause when I write in bashrc only 1 word gets highlited in teal
<hplc> how can i make this script automatically overwrite my present servers/sources?   http://pastebin.com/gwjj4Ebx
<histo> Semiarty: are you using single quotes like I was?  You can include double quotes inside of them if you want. alias foo='something -option "something2 whatever"'
<hplc> or rather the outcome overwrite the present servers
<histo> Semiarty: what is hilighting teal your editor?
<Semiarty> histo, what I meant is that I would like to use alias ssh host=....
<Semiarty> but only ssh is highlighted in teal
<auronandace> Semiarty: why not use an underscore instead of a space?
<IrfanAlam> OerHeks: The script I want to use h2ai is directory indexer.... and it needed ffmpeg, zip, du, convert module to be installed on the server so that user can download the file in that directory in zipped, or preview it. If the directory has video content then they can play it via ffmpeg ....
<Semiarty> will it be read as space in the terminal or underscore auronandace?
<Semiarty> it's not a major issue and I am just being picky, I was wondering if I can have 2 separate word combo working
<Semiarty> instead of just 1 word alias
<IrfanAlam> OerHeks: Did you understand ?
<Semiarty> I could just just remote like histo told me, it's just my curiosity, nothing else
<Guma> I have 64G SD card (Sumsung) that I one resizes to Max using gparted. Now that I configured fresh image with everything I want I want to shrink it before dd and then truncate. The weird thing is that gparted will not allow me to shrink it. After I select partition I want to shrink then I click on resize button and then as usual I try to move slider down to desired partition size. But I does not allow me to do this. Anyone has idea why? It did try with gparted
<Guma>  0.18 and 0.19
<Semiarty> I am pretty new to ubuntu server and terminal and I am learning, thus interested in everything related.
<IrfanAlam> Samiarty: OerHeks: k1l: histo: The script I want to use h2ai is directory indexer.... and it needed ffmpeg, zip, du, convert module to be installed on the server so that user can download the file in that directory in zipped, or preview it. If the directory has video content then they can play it via ffmpeg ....
<Semiarty> found my answer, nevermind
<Semiarty> thank you very much histo
<histo> Semiarty: what did you end up doing?  a function?
<Lurchy> cool..using hexchat for first time  :-)
<Semiarty> found stuff like http://superuser.com/questions/105375/bash-spaces-in-alias-name histo, but I am going to stick to just one word for now
<histo> Semiarty: yeah that explains the issue that it only checks the first word of a command for an alias
<Lurchy> if I installed ubuntu 14.04 server on a single 500MB drive....what would be the best remote admin backup method?
<Lurchy> I want to take snapshots and backup offsite...
<Lurchy> on samerr...not offsite...on same network on another drive
<histo> Lurchy: rsnapshot or something similar
<histo> !backup | Lurchy
<ubottu> Lurchy: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<auronandace> Lurchy: would it fit on something that small or did you mean 500GB?
<Lurchy> I have used diff things in windows...but I see this default backup installed in the client.....is there a backup util installed in a server instance?
<Crucerio> hi, my ubuntu 14.04 gnome laptop does not remember my display settings (pivot display so its pretty ugly on startup)
<Lurchy> I want to remote admin using a gui client (win/linux)
<Lurchy> ahhh..ill be back after I read up
<Lurchy> auro...i meant 500gb
<Lurchy> mistype :-)
<Crucerio> does anyone know why a laptop might forget the external display settings?
<Crucerio> on reboot
<histo> Lurchy: Remote admin using gui client of what?
<Lurchy> well...I installed ubuntu server onto this 3.2ghz systam I am sticking in the closet...want to remote admin the box....ao I took out video card...
<Lurchy> err so
<Lurchy> basically...installing things step by step as a noob....want to be able to take sanpshots of ubuntu install as i progress...in case I screw it up
<regedit> is this the channel Tj- frequents?
<Lurchy> Ive used norton on windows...is there similar program in linux...im reading up on list now
<regedit> is there a "last seen" feature on freenode / #ubuntu?
<histo> regedit: he's in here now
<regedit> oh wow what a coincidence
<regedit> TJ-: hello!
<histo> regedit: you can /whois username
<IrfanAlam> which files contains default index-file list ?
<TJ-> Someone called?
<IrfanAlam> TJ-: which file contains default index-file list ?
<regedit> TJ-: yessr, how are you today :)
<docmur> If I'm running apt-get in a shell script, how do I surpess it asking me for feed back, right now I'm doing apt-get -y install grub2 svn, but grub2 asks me to for some options, I want to prevent that and run a grub-install later
<IrfanAlam__> TJ-: ?
<regedit> TJ-: so you seem to know a little bit about BIOS/UEFI
<regedit> IrfanAlam__: it was me
<IrfanAlam__> regedit: which file contains default index-file list ?
<histo> IrfanAlam__: can you type du in the terminal does it output anything?
<Krigsforbryter> Hello, i have a problem with creating raid 6, can anyone se the problem? http://pastebin.com/wTMx6tbi
<IrfanAlam__> histo: 4       ./.cache 1364    .
<TJ-> regedit: A little bit
<TJ-> What is a "default index-file list" ?
<histo> IrfanAlam__: okay well du is installed but your silly web thing is saying it's not available
<IrfanAlam__> TJ-: it save the preferred file fetched when a directory is accessed... like index.php index.htlm index.cgi ....
<TJ-> IrfanAlam__: Ahhh, you need to be more specific. You mean for a web server, which on Apache httpd is the DirectoryIndex directive. To find all instances of that do "grep -rn DirectoryIndex /etc/apache2/*"
<regedit> TJ-: i'm still stuck at the part where i cant flash the bios... does it make sense that if i tear down my UEFI dual boot setup, and install an old msdos MBR OS, that my existing BIOS setup will suddenly reappear?
<IrfanAlam__> TJ-: grep: /etc/apache2/*: No such file or directory
<TJ-> regedit: Hmmmm, doesn't make sense *unless* the firmware, in UEFI mode, is stuck in "FastBoot" mode. Can you get into Setup and check the state of that setting. You might find doing a complete factory default reset of the firmware settings will cure your issue (if you're lucky!)
<TJ-> IrfanAlam__: Is that system using Apache httpd as its HTTP server, or some other (such as nginx) ?
<IrfanAlam__> apache 2.2
<regedit> TJ-: unfortunately i deleted manufacturer recovery partition, so can't restore initial manufacturer state...
<regedit> TJ-: can i check this Fastboot setting from like, System Information in windows?
<OerHeks> IrfanAlam__, tell him that you use h5ai, that would save a lot of time, no ?
<regedit> TJ-: or from something within ubuntu?
<awojo> Thursday I'm setting up a POWER 8 box with KVM and Ubuntu and MAAS. Anyone done this yet?
<mdgeorge4153> hello
<TJ-> regedit: There may be a way in Windows 8 but it's a setting in the firmware and ought to be settable from there
<mdgeorge4153> I'm trying to install ubuntu to replace fedora, and I'm a little confused about the disk partitioning step.  Can someone help?
<histo> regedit: What type of computer is this?  make/model.
<IsoLnCHiP> Hi, does anyone know an archive mirror that still provides Saucy packages?
<TJ-> !oldreleases | IsoLnCHiP
<regedit> histo: Lenovo IdeaPad U410. The manufacturer released a BIOS update, but fails to flash...
<OerHeks> !eolupgrade | IsoLnCHiP see this page for the old-releases trick
<ubottu> IsoLnCHiP see this page for the old-releases trick: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<histo> regedit: does it give an error when it 'fails to flash'
<TJ-> IsoLnCHiP: Use http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<regedit> TJ-: which is problematic when i cannot possibly access said firmware setup panel... :'(
<TJ-> regedit: Have you checked that the installed firmware version *is* older than the version you're trying to install?
<IsoLnCHiP> Thx TJ- and OerHeks
<regedit> TJ-: yep, it is indeed
<regedit> histo: i did notice something in windows logs, hang on leme check
<TJ-> regedit: I think you need to contact Lenovo support
<histo> regedit: is there a reason you're updating the bios?  are you affected by an issue that the new one fixes?
<TJ-> histo: Yes
<regedit> TJ-: yep i'm trying some of that too, thus far they're sending me to geeksquad... what can they do that i and you can't?
<TJ-> regedit: If the PC will enter Setup if you try an MBR boot, can't you force that and then check for the FastBoot setting in the UEFI boot options?
<TJ-> regedit: Ahhh, I see... you need 3rd line support by the sound of it
<regedit> histo: the update purpose says something about "...BIOS Setup inaccessible after using windows recovery" which sounded appropriate for me after installing a custom UEFI Windows + Ubuntu dual boot when i suddenly couldnt access bios setup anymore
<mdgeorge4153> I'm trying to replace my fedora installation with an ubuntu install; and the /dev/mapper stuff is new since the last time I partitioned a drive
<mdgeorge4153> can someone help me understand what I'm seeing?
<regedit> TJ-: whadyou mean by 3rd line support
<regedit> histo: it appears to amount to a newer version of the bios that just needs to be successfully flashed, but so far failing to do so
<TJ-> regedit: Making contact with the support engineers that really know what they're talking about :)
<TJ-> regedit: for an overview of the boot issues see the "Preparing to Install Linux" section here: http://www.rodsbooks.com/linux-uefi/
<histo> regedit: how does dualbooting prevent you from getting into the bios
<regedit> TJ-: so geeksquad geeks might actually know more about this stuff (than more "native" lenovo technicians) is what you're suggesting?
<TJ-> histo: The firmware has a known bug that results in not offering a way to access Setup during boot
<trired> How do i change the main path for VirtualBox VMs to another hard drive?
<TJ-> regedit: I have no idea, but usually the initial support response is from 1st line support agents who know next to nothing and work from scripts
<regedit> this is the BIOS update in question http://support.lenovo.com/us/en/products/laptops-and-netbooks/ideapad-u-series-laptops/ideapad-u410/downloads/ds101011
<TJ-> regedit: Whats' the state of play at the moment? The system will boot to Windows 8?
<pbx> trired, sounds like a virtualbox support question
<regedit> i am currently using the machine in question, it dual boots fine i can use Windows 8 and ubuntu
<trired> pbx will go to their irc
<TJ-> regedit: OK, but you can't get into Setup even from the manual boot selection menu?
<histo> regedit: if it's working fine why are you trying to update the bios?
<regedit> TJ-: the funny thing is - even the option that used to be there on the manual boot selection menu - disappeared!...
<regedit> histo: i need to tweak some important BIOS settings, for example: enable HW Virtualization...
<histo> regedit: then press fn+f2 while the machine is booting instead of trying to trigger the bios entry from windows
<TJ-> regedit: The option is playing hide-and-seek with you :) ... have you tried holding down the key even though the boot display doesn't display the Setup menu message?
<regedit> histo: i've been doing the former all this time, wasn't even aware of the latter possibility - maybe i should try that?
<histo> regedit: https://download.lenovo.com/consumer/mobiles/bios_readme_u310_u410.txt
<regedit> yup fn+f2 frantically 1,480,469 times... and fn+12, and Novo key...
<histo> have you read that.  look at the instructions for installing their bios.  Well if you can get into the bios wth does there fix do
<regedit> they tell you to enable UEFI, which is already the case by me
<snuffeluffegus> Hey I'm trying to run "sudo smartctl --device=auto --smart=on --offlineauto=off --saveauto=on --tolerance=verypermissive --captive --test=long /dev/sdb" but every time I get the error "Interrupted (host reset)". I've tried turning off hdparm, but it doesn't seem to be working.
<TJ-> histo: We went through all that yesterday, regedit is stuck though since the only update option - from Windows - fails
<Finetundra> hello folks, can someone help me figure out how to live an Asus that has win 8 and UEFI. I'm unable to get a model
<snuffeluffegus> Non captive tests work, but I want to knock the test out fast, and I'd like it to also keep a pid locked so I can watch it in a script I'm writing.
<stuxnet> hi
<regedit> here is an excerpt from the Event Log when trying to run the windows BIOS update: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11726153/
<DexterF> hi
<petrvs> hi dex
<DexterF> can one access a raid1 set up in the mobos bios? in particular an nForce 570 raid1? I'd prefer to use software raid, but the ubuntu/studio installer does not offer raid setup anywhere
<TJ-> regedit: That's the Phoenix Technologies SecureCore Tiano updater, so we know Lenovo are using the Phoenix firmware now
<awojo> Anyone have any experience with Ubuntu on POWER?
<regedit> TJ-: yep i could've told you that much. there is also another bootup screen i can access called the "setup splash" or something, which just seems to show some specs/details about the BIOS and system
<TJ-> regedit: That tool can take command-line options to over-ride certain features
<regedit> TJ-: not sure it does, it ends with a press any key to continue and just power cycles
<TJ-> regedit: I have the Phoenix internal documentation on that tool.
<regedit> TJ-: really? i really dont seem to be getting a command line. is there maybe a key combo to reach it?
<TJ-> regedit: We should really take this discussion to ##windows
<regedit> TJ-: ok, heading there
<stuxnet> guys
<petrvs> guy
<stuxnet> when i try to click tab to complete commands in bash, with some programms, it prints this;
<petrvs> awojo: try asking a question with a more useful potential answer
<stuxnet> Cannot parse arguments: Unknown option -r
<petrvs> stuxnet: maybe that executable doesn't have an -r
<stuxnet> it only happens with some, not all
<stuxnet> but i'm not trying to use any -r
<stuxnet> for example, when i try to open some file with vim
<stuxnet> and write vim and start to write the name of the file and use tab to complete
<stuxnet> it prints that
<stuxnet> also happens with okular
<stuxnet> but not with cd and other apps
<DrBenny> Will the MSI GP70 2PE work with Ubuntu 14.04?
<stuxnet> and that didn't happen before
<stuxnet> it worked normally
<DrBenny> Will the MSI GP70 2PE work with Ubuntu 14.04?
<genii> DrBenny: There are so many different hardware combinations it's difficult to know what will exac tly work out of the box. Best to try booting it on a livecd and see if everything works as expected
<DrBenny> Ok thanks, I am trying to find a better laptop
<awojo> petrvs: I'm setting up Ubuntu with POWER KVM on IbM POWER 8 hardware.. I want to know if MAAS is available to deploy ON the power hw or I have to run MAAS on intel
<petrvs> awojo: version?
<awojo> 15.04 preferably
<petrvs> http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/maas says architecture 'all'
<petrvs> one would hope that is accurate
<petrvs> might talk to #ubuntu-powerpc for further confirmation
<awojo> Ah, interesting it's a deb
<awojo> nice didn't know that existed
<awojo> thanks!
<OerHeks> http://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/
<snuffeluffegus> How do I completely disable hdparm?
<mdgeorge4153> hello
<Seidr> I created a single NTFS partition on a 2TB drive at my Ubuntu workstation earlier, and brought the drive home with me, however the partition is showing as two ~980GB partitions, instead of a single 2TB partition. Additionally, I cannot mount the partitions in Windows. Is there a reason Ubuntu would of created these two partitions, instead of a single partition, and is there any way to create a single partition that utilizes all of the space on the
<Seidr> drive? Thanks
<mdgeorge4153> I just almost finished installing ubuntu; I'm getting a message that says "bootloader install failed"
<mdgeorge4153> I'm not sure what to do at this point, can someone help?
<OerHeks> snuffeluffegus, apt-get remove hdparm # it is just a package, maybe it triggers more utils.. why would you want this ?
<snuffeluffegus> I believe it's spinning down my drives when I'm trying to do captive smart testing
<snuffeluffegus> I'd rather not completely remove it, but just tell it to stop being soo bossy.
<TJ-> snuffeluffegus: is there a control file for it's startup service setter in "/etc/default/" ?
<snuffeluffegus> I already edited /etc/hdparm.conf to max out the spin down timout to like 9 hours. TJ-
<TJ-> snuffeluffegus: have you manually read the drive's spin-down time in case the value in the drive is different?
<snuffeluffegus> I'm reading the hdparm man page atm so I'll take a look at it when I get a chance TJ- I am having some issue overwriting some of the drives settings. Some kind of io error.
<csmule> Do changes take immediate effect when writing values to kernel settings such as /proc/sys/fs/inotify/max_user_watches or whatever.
<n-iCe> hello, whay would you guys say is the most lightweight ubuntu version out there
<lotuspsychje> !lubuntu | n-iCe
<ubottu> n-iCe: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<MonkeyDust> !mini | n-iCe
<ubottu> n-iCe: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<hugegreenbug> csmule: yes, if you echo directly to the file
<csmule> Cool. Thanks hugegreenbug.
<hugegreenbug> csmule: if you edit /etc/sysctl.conf, you need to run sysctl -p
<csmule> got it. Great. Thank you again.
<hugegreenbug> np
<goju> I am running 15.04 LTS...I use a ADSL modem and usually keep it as bridged mode. I am unable to connect after creating a DSL connection in Ubuntu.  Plz help
<MonkeyDust> goju  it's 14.04 LTS or 15.04 (not LTS)
<goju> sorry for that
<MonkeyDust> goju  is it 14.04 or 15.04 ?
<goju> 15.04
<goju>  64 bit desktop
<n-iCe> so, lubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> n-iCe: whats your end goal please?
<n-iCe> lotuspsychje: the faster version
<goju> unless i connect by creating a dial-up dsl I have to port-forward a lot of softwares. Plz help
<lotuspsychje> n-iCe: a fast system depends on various things, not only on a light flavor of ubuntu
<n-iCe> lotuspsychje: like
<lotuspsychje> n-iCe: you can tweak ubuntu to fast also
<lotuspsychje> n-iCe: if your hardware is capable of it?
<n-iCe> lotuspsychje: I don't follow
<lotuspsychje> n-iCe: if your system is older, try lubuntu or xubuntu to make it faster
<n-iCe> Is not older, but I want it really fast
<n-iCe> i3 4GB here
<n-iCe> But Ubuntu does not feel that fast.
<lotuspsychje> n-iCe: then you can tweak ubuntu desktop real fast also
<deicider> n-iCe: I would recommend lubuntu anyway. It's fast, light and does the job even on my ancient single-core CPU. If you want something even lighter, go with Debian LXDE or XFCE
<lotuspsychje> n-iCe: what is it that feels 'slow' on your ubuntu?
<snuffeluffegus> Stock ubuntu is kind of bloaty for an i3, but use like xubuntu, and you'll see some snappyness.
<n-iCe> deicider: thanks
<n-iCe> snuffeluffegus: thanks
<lotuspsychje> i dont agree with that, ubuntu should be real fast on i3 also
<blz> Hi guys, I (stupidly) did an apt-get dist-upgrade and I got this output -- something seems to have gone wrong and I'm not exactly sure what.  Could somebody please advise?  Thanks!  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11726421/
<deicider> lotuspsychje: It's the desktop that slows the computer down in most cases.
<deicider> Desktop enviroment
<lotuspsychje> deicider: depends on the hardware too mate
<n-iCe> uhm
<n-iCe> so, should I move to Debian xfce/lxde?
<moondog> T05.PMPGCD        PROCESS GROUP CODE
<moondog> T07.PMPYCD        PLY CODE
<moondog> T05.PMFNCD        FINISH CODE
<moondog> T04.OHSTE         STATE CODE
<moondog> T04.OHSVIA        SHIP VIA CODE
<moondog> T04.OHFOB         FOB CODE
<pbx> blz, have you tried what it suggests at "please inspect the output of /usr/share/mdadm/mkconf..." ?
<lotuspsychje> deicider: i run 14.04 64bit on an old amd 3200+ with ssd and goes rocketfast 7 sec boot
<pbx> moondog, use a pastebin
<deicider> lotuspsychje:  But of course it does. If you have better computer, it will run faster, simple logic.
<bekks> deicider: thats not true in all cases ;)
<blz> pbx, yes.  I forgot to post it, sorry!  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11726445/
<moondog> putty, didn't realize a right-click would past
<moondog> paste even
<deicider> n-iCe: I had no problem with speed on Debian XFCE, nor LXDE. XFCE looks better
<blz> pbx, looks like I was maybe supposed to run the file.  Here's the output:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11726449/
<deicider> bekks: In most cases, it is.
<pbx> moondog, happens :)
<snuffeluffegus> So I'm thinking the spindown issues is cause it's a seagate. hdparm even has a command to attempt to override this issue, but I'm getting an IO error "HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(seagatepwrsave) failed: Input/output error" Any ideas how I might be able to rectify this?
<pbx> blz, try this:  cat /usr/share/mdadm/mkconf | diff - /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<blz> pbx:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11726471/
<pbx> blz, try this, universal diff format is a little easier to read.  (that said, i don't know what madm is or how you'll correctly reconcile the differences):     cat /usr/share/mdadm/mkconf | diff -u - /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<snkcld> what is the part of ubuntu which manages the clipboard? im trying to debug an issue that causes my chrome tab to freeze each time i copy or paste
<blz> pbx:  mdadm has to do with with software RAID.  I'm actually not overly concerned about it since it's not needed for boot and I can always fix that manually later.  I'm just worried that my kernel is screwed up and that I won't be able to reboot.  How can I check that this is still working?
<pbx> blz - don't know, sorry.
<mdgeorge4153> hi, I just tried to install ubuntu and now I have an unbootable machine.  Can anyone help?
<blz> pbx, no worries.  Thanks for your help! :)
<lotuspsychje> mdgeorge4153: can you descibe whats happening exactly?
<mdgeorge4153> lotuspsychje: yes.  during install the bootloader install failed.  I told it to continue without installing, and then ran grub-install before rebooting
<mdgeorge4153> after rebooting I just got the flat purplish screen, and nothing else
<lotuspsychje> mdgeorge4153: ubuntu version?
<petrvs> mdgeorge4153: if you see a purple screen, it's probably booted
<mdgeorge4153> 14.04
<pbx> blz, if you do end up needing to share that diff, this should get you a nice colorized one:   cat /usr/share/mdadm/mkconf | diff -u - /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf | curl -s -F "syntax=diff" -F "content=<-" http://dpaste.com/api/v2/
<petrvs> probably your DE hasn't loaded
<lotuspsychje> mdgeorge4153: single boot or dualboot?
<blz> pbx, thanks a bunch!  I'm going to save that snippet
<pbx> snkcld, if it's specific to chrome then i doubt mucking at the system level will yield much.  but to play with the clipboard it can be helpful to install xclip
<mdgeorge4153> oh hey, it just booted
<mdgeorge4153> guess I just needed to be patient.  thanks
<lotuspsychje> mdgeorge4153: is this an uefi machine perhaps?
<mdgeorge4153> how would I find that out?
<lotuspsychje> mdgeorge4153: whats the default Os on your pc?
<mdgeorge4153> I just replaced fedora
<mdgeorge4153> it's a mac mini
<lotuspsychje> oh
<lotuspsychje> mdgeorge4153: nevermind then
<mdgeorge4153> anyway it seems to be working now
<mdgeorge4153> thanks
<dcz> hello guys, i was trying to install TILDA on ubuntu 14.04 , i get this error https://paste.kde.org/phkdxbtir  , after i run " ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr "
<snuffeluffegus> Anyone in here have any experience overwriting Seagate HDD power settings?
<petrvs> dcz: tilda is in universe, install with the package manager
<petrvs> snuffeluffegus: hdparm will probably work if it works at all
<petrvs> snuffeluffegus: if it doesn't, take it back
<dcz> yeah the universe version is 1.1 but i want 1.2 version because of solarized theme
<petrvs> there's sdparm, too, but that's still largely superfluous IME
<snuffeluffegus> I'm trying to "refurb" a bunch of drives. I can't take these back.
<lotuspsychje> dcz: its reccomended to use versions of packages for your ubuntu version
<petrvs> snuffeluffegus: cool
<lotuspsychje> !info tilda | dcz
<ubottu> dcz: tilda (source: tilda): Gtk based drop down terminal for Linux and Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-1 (vivid), package size 85 kB, installed size 528 kB
<petrvs> ...
<dcz> i use ubuntu 14.04
<dacorr_> snuffeluffegus: refurb in what way?
<lotuspsychje> dcz: if you want 1.2 would be reccomended to install 15.04 then
<petrvs> make the useful
<petrvs> them*
<lucas__> e screwd up my ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> lucas__: can you describe whats happening?
<dcz> also it seems, i dont have tha universe repo
<petrvs> sane applications do not require compiling to install a theme, either, FYI
<lucas__> i install compiz , and when i gave the command "compiz --replace" my windows manager dont work
<lotuspsychje> lucas__: ubuntu version?
<snuffeluffegus> I work for a reseller, and I'm trying to write a script that will run a captive smart test on the disks.
<petrvs> lucas__: you'll have to configure compiz
<snuffeluffegus> If they're crap then we bin them, but if they have life left we sell them or stick them in refurb machines.
<petrvs> snuffeluffegus: and they're sleeping in the middle of a test?
<snuffeluffegus> yeah
<histo> dcz: what tilda are you talking about looks like they haven't updated since 2008
<lucas__> my version is 14.0
<petrvs> snuffeluffegus: weird
<dcz> latest here , https://github.com/lanoxx/tilda
<snuffeluffegus> I know right
<lotuspsychje> lucas__: wich window manager do you use?
<lucas__> xfce
<petrvs> snuffeluffegus: if hdparm doesn't work, you could just cd in there and run a thing every foo interval
<snuffeluffegus> cd in?
<petrvs> I think I got some big seagates once that wouldn't do the opposite, they wouldn't power down
<petrvs> seems like a daft make in general =)
<petrvs> snuffeluffegus: or just regularly run something that keeps it awake
<snuffeluffegus> I was makig a script read from the drive via dd every 30 seconds, but they still just crap out on me.
<lotuspsychje> lucas__: maybe this can help: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-set-up-compiz-in-xubuntu-1210-or.html
<petrvs> snuffeluffegus: might talk to #hardware
<histo> dcz: are you following these directions https://github.com/lanoxx/tilda/blob/master/HACKING.md
<dcz> yes
<lucas__> thanks im gonna take a look
<Heather|TRIGGERE> http://puu.sh/irioS/47cec05bab.jpg
<dcz> it gives error at this point , ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr
<snuffeluffegus> yeah I'm thinking that's the next stop petrvs
<dcz> https://paste.kde.org/phkdxbtir
<lotuspsychje> Heather|TRIGGERE: no randome pictures in this channel please
<csmule> gross
<csmule> there goes my lunch hour
<dacorr_> snuffeluffwgus: I normally keep spares of the interface boards on drives so i can swap them out. as long as they ae the same make and model and 8 digit number  printed on them match that normally fixes most problems beyond internal drive mechanics
<dacorr_> snuffeluffwgus: of course data recovery companies do not want people to know that
<snuffeluffegus> That's like a whole effort though dacorr_ I need to be able to push through 200+ a day.
<dcz> yeah its okey now
<dcz> finally built it
<petrvs> if more than one drive is doing this, then probably every last board will produce the same result
<dacorr_> depends what was 'wrong' with the drive to begin with. if it is internal mechanics then the cost to recover is ridiculous with very few companies with the clean rooms to do it
<lotuspsychje> lets keep it ubuntu related guys
<pz3Gull> Hi, everyone!
<pz3Gull> Please is there anybody knows how change files/folders icons in Nautilus?
<lotuspsychje> !themes | pz3Gull
<ubottu> pz3Gull: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<blz> I can't (un)install any packages as I get the following error:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11726655/  Here is the output of /usr/share/mdadm/mkconf and /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf, respectively:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11726663/  and   http://paste.ubuntu.com/11726665/
<blz> Any help would be appreicated
<blz> *appreciated
<pz3Gull> @ubottu, Thanks! I'm actually searching for a way to change only the icons in Nautilus. I've ever changed my global theme by the past but I've noticed some slow-down.
<hydrajump> hi booting from desktop 14.04.2 iso downloaded today and trying to use `hdparm --user-master u --security-set-pass PASS /dev/sda` throws an input/output error. The version of hdparm on the live cd is 9.43.
<hydrajump> any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> pz3Gull: http://askubuntu.com/questions/79110/how-can-i-assign-custom-icons-to-folders
<syadnom> hey all.  need some iptables help if anyone is willing.
<lotuspsychje> !iptables | syadnom
<ubottu> syadnom: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<pz3Gull> @lotuspsychjs, Thanks so much! It works! :)
<syadnom> http://pastebin.com/ACuekw4c
<syadnom> someone want to take a peak?  I'm trying to mark the connection and then mark DSCP for any of those connections
<lotuspsychje> !yay | pz3Gull
<ubottu> pz3Gull: Glad you made it! :-)
<hydrajump> .buffer 26
<hydrajump> opps
<x__> czy jest tu ktos z polski
<lotuspsychje> !pl | x__
<ubottu> x__: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> when installing, ubuntu asks if I want to encrpyt the disk. I said yes. later it asks: encrypt the home folder? I said yes again. then it dawned on me: I now double-encrypted the home dir, right?
<pz3Gull> Bye! Thanks for the help!
<jxshxx> Greetings! Tried upgrading an older tower from 14.04 to 14.10 and now all I get is date/time in the middle of a blue screen and a couple indicator applets.  Now what?
<ubuntu822> jxshxx: UPgraded with no errors, and you reloaded any needed driver like graphics?
<ubuntu822> jxshxx: 14.10 is a month from eol, I would have waited for a longterm personally.
<darthanubis> DexterF, only the first yes is needed
<jxshxx> ubuntu822, There were a couple items along the way that is said didn't load.  It starts me in low graphics mode, but I can't do anything
<GJdan> question since I have absolutely no clue.  What does ubuntu use for services these days?  Still sysvinit?
<lotuspsychje> GJdan: wich version?
<darthanubis> GJdan, systemd
<darthanubis> these days
<ubuntu822> jxshxx: Get a terminal and run a update and dist-upgrade and see if anything installs first. If you have used a propietary graphic driver you will need to reload it.
<lotuspsychje> darthanubis: 14.04 still on init
<darthanubis> ugh, I know, he asked these days
<darthanubis> I read it as latest
<darthanubis> 15.04
<GJdan> ah okay, good to know
<GJdan> thakns
<ubuntu822> jxshxx: a ctrl-alt-f1 will get you a tty terminal.
<GJdan> latest is what I as wondering
<jxshxx> ubuntu822, I haven't been able to get a terminal up, so far
<jxshxx> ubuntu822, ah!  yes
<ubuntu822> jxshxx: Cool, at this point we are just looking around upgrades usually run fine......
<metalice> what you guys are preferring? working on gnome or unity?
<lotuspsychje> !poll | metalice
<metalice> lotuspsychje: how to use it?
<jxshxx> ubuntu822, Do I enter like a normal terminal?  "sudo" etc?  it says "desktop login"
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | metalice
<ubottu> metalice: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<tgm4883> metalice: don't poll people here. This is for support
<ste_> hello, would someone be able to tell me what plugins I need to install to get MSE and H264 for HTML5 working in firefox? Thanks
<metalice> okk :))
<ubuntu822> jxshxx: You login first than run sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mtottenh_> Hi all, I seem to be having a problem with udev. On boot it doesn't seem to be loading the driver for my network cards, but if I manualy run 'udevadm trigger' after logging in it detects them and loads them fine.
<laurentide> my /var/log/lastlog file is 4.7 GB. is it safe to clear this file?
<jxshxx> ubuntu822, ran Update - tells me I have duplicate sources and I should run Update to fix ...
<jxshxx> ubuntu822, I loved Bill Murray in that movie ...
<ubuntu822> jxshxx: When you upgraded how did you do it?
<jxshxx> ubuntu822, through the software updater.  Running dist-upgrage right now
<ubuntu822> jxshxx: Ah, than you need to check the software sources gui or open the config and look for dual repos and be sure thay are all 14.10. The is an additional repo file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<ubuntu822> the=there
<josharenson> I just upgraded to wily and it broke my vim plugin  https://github.com/Valloric/YouCompleteMe... Anyone else use this?
<ubuntu822> jxshxx: It may be that you have to do some of this editing in a terminal, I'm not real up on this, I use gedit/leafpad, others here are cli users however.
<jxshxx> ubuntu822, put "/etc/apt/sources.list.d" in the terminal?
<mcphail> josharenson: #ubuntu+1 for wily support
<josharenson> mcphail: ack
<ubuntu822> lotuspsychje: What is the bots info on sending a command to a pastebin I forget.
<jxshxx> ubuntu822, Errors were encountered while processing: sysv-rc, initscripts, util-linux, e2fsprogs
<lotuspsychje> !pastebinit | ubuntu822
<ubottu> ubuntu822: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<jxshxx> ubuntu822, Sub-process /usr/bindpkg returned an error code (1)
<ubuntu822> jxshxx: Hold on I have a command we just need it to a pastebin, look at the top message and use this command    grep -vr "^#" /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/}
<lotuspsychje> laurentide: http://www.shellhacks.com/en/HowTo-Clear-or-Remove-Last-Login-History-in-Linux
<ubuntu822> lotuspsychje: Thanx, I'm not up on cli vim....etc, this user may need this, feel free to pipie in. ;)
<ubuntu822> jxshxx: That command will show us all your repos so we can look through.
<jxshxx> ubuntu822, sorry, can you send me just the command that goes in the terminal?
<lotuspsychje> mtottenh_: maybe the #ubuntu-server or ##networking guys might know?
<jxshxx> ubuntu822, the way it broke into 2 lines on my screen, I'm not sure where spaces are
<ubuntu822> jxshxx: install pastebinit   sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<jxshxx> ubuntu822, done, with an error
<ubuntu822> jxshxx: Try this command   grep -vr "^#" /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/} | pastebinit     if it works post the url shown
<sueli> Hi, I can't increase the volume in the graphical mode, only doing sudo on a terminal. How does can I change that ?
<doublepop> hello, need help spliting pdf in ubuntu using pdftk/grep/cut. my pdf is 2000 pages and need to split 1-2, 5-6, 9-10, 13-14 and so on to desire output.pdf. Any help?
<sueli> hi sheilong
<sheilong> sueli:  hi
<lotuspsychje> doublepop: http://askubuntu.com/questions/221962/how-can-i-extract-a-page-range-a-part-of-a-pdf
<jxshxx> ubuntu822, tells me that pastebinit is not installed ... trying again
<jxshxx> ubuntu822, unable to migrate - references the earlier error messages
<ubuntu822> jxshxx: There are a lot of outliers in this situation, you have upgraded to a release a month from eol, you mkight consider just doing a fresh install, if you can pull your stuff out, install is 20 min.
<doublepop> lotuspsychje: thank you will check this out.
<lotuspsychje> doublepop: no sweat mate :p
<sueli> the bar of my volume in the window maneger doesn't move
<sueli> it is blocked
<irondev> hi
<jxshxx> ubuntu822, That's certainly my last resort.  There's no "take me back to 14.04" command?  :)
<lotuspsychje> !sound | sueli
<ubottu> sueli: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ubuntu822> jxshxx: No, however you could have cloned, and backed it up, lots of linux ways to move OS easily. ;)
<hardtail> !live
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<hardtail> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ubuntu822> jxshxx: You could persist to a fix as a leaning sistuation, I'm just not your helper in the area of patience at a certain point is all.
<MonkeyDust> jxshxx  the command is "backup and fresh install, create a separate /home partition during install, to make future upgrades easies"
<MonkeyDust> easier*
<ubuntu822> s/leaning/learning
<lotuspsychje> !msgthebot | hardtail
<ubottu> hardtail: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<jxshxx> ubuntu822, Got it.  Thanks for your efforts!
<jxshxx> MonkeyDust, If you'd made it rhyme, I might have tried it
<ubuntu822> jxshxx: No problem, anything is fixable, just a personal how hard you want to work varible is all. Mine is always be backed up cloned etc, takes less than ten min to be up and running again.
<awojo> Wow it's REALLY annoying the vsphere web client in 6.x is STILL TIED TO WINDOWS
<awojo> You can use it, but to do any admin tasks, you need the plugin
<awojo> which only works on windows
<awojo> unbelievabl
<bekks> Thats whats written down in the requirements, so no need to get desparate about it :)
<hardtail> Will the performance hit be drastic when using "Try Ubuntu" from USB?
<MonkeyDust> hardtail  what happens when you try
<hardtail> MonkeyDust Failure.
<MonkeyDust> hardtail  define failure
<hardtail> Haven't tried.
<MonkeyDust> hardtail  what's keeping you from trying?
<hardtail> Nothing, I am downloading the .ISO now. I realize I did not join the offtopic channel. Moving forward in there.
<b1001> Do anyone know how to build your __own__ image for LXD to use?
<sueli> My alsa output
<sueli> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=d57b5b27b60d44c63468bd2ca6c2fd0826cb7608
<lissete> http://irc.freenode.org/
<azizLIGHT> how do i figure out why i have a ppa installed and if i need it anymore
<laurentide> lotuspsychje, thanks but that doesn't seem to answer my question re: whether it is a safe thing to remove or not, and why either way
<ubuntu822> azizLIGHT: Why was a personal decision.
<b1001> azizLIGHT: you can see repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubuntu822> azizLIGHT: ppa's are last use repos and not really supported here, however tell us the ppa.
<doublepop> lostuspsychje: i see this possible using the following command: pdftk A=example.pdf cat A1-2 A5-6 A9-10 output exampleout.pdf.  do you know how to avoid typing 1-2, 5-6, 9-10 and so on? basically I am skipping 2 pages.
<MonkeyDust> azizLIGHT  try    sudo apt-get update|grep ppa
<b1001> azizLIGHT: Or you can remove them by using add-apt-repository -r <repository>
<azizLIGHT> i have kirillshkrogalev/ffmpeg-next and mc3man/trusty-media installed for some reason. what could the reason be
<bekks> azizLIGHT: "Your will". It was you who installed it.
<azizLIGHT> why would someone typically install such a ppa
<b1001> azizLIGHT: some codec (non-free stuff)
<k1l> azizLIGHT: see on launchpad.net what packages that PPA offers and if its still worth it
<lotuspsychje> doublepop: try the printer trick= save to file
<azizLIGHT> ok, can regular programs depend on ppa packages? if so how do i check
<k1l> azizLIGHT: if you need (and i really say need, not want) a other (most time newer) version of a program. like you need a feature which is only supported since version 5 and ubuntu only ships version 4.
<ubuntu822> !ppa | azizLIGHT
<ubottu> azizLIGHT: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<k1l> azizLIGHT: all regular programs in the official ubuntu repo dont rely on PPA.
<mcphail> doublepop: have you looked at pdfsam, which might do what you want more easily?
<mcphail> !info pdfsam
<ubottu> pdfsam (source: pdfsam): PDF Split and Merge. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4-2 (vivid), package size 684 kB, installed size 809 kB
<ubuntu822> azizLIGHT: As one last communication, there is a ppa-purge that will remove the ppa and all it has installed, reverting any changes to the regular repos.
<doublepop> lotuspsychje: yes, but will still need to type all pages needed and my pdf is 2000 pages long. so i will need to save to file and print 1-2,5-6,9-10 and so on until I reach page 2000.  any ideo on how to simplify this process.
<lotuspsychje> doublepop: maybe with the package mcphail suggested?
<lotuspsychje> doublepop: my guess would be a pdf file so large, will always be long manual work to edit
<doublepop> mcphail: will look at this thank you.
<doublepop> lotuspsychje: thanks for pointing this out will check this out.
<mcphail> doublepop: the website seems to suggest you can do what you are asking quite simply. Hope it works
<Guest40938> salve
<Guest40938>  sono federica
<Guest40938>  14 anni
<Guest40938> mora e pelosa
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Guest40938> chimi vuole in privato<?
<HoloPed> hey all, I'm trying to mount a USB drive and I get this error : wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1 | What does this mean and how do I fix it ?
<lotuspsychje> HoloPed: have you tryed reformat or cant you loose your data on it?
<HoloPed> lotuspsychje, there is nothing on it
<HoloPed> I formatted it in windows
<HoloPed> to fat32
<lotuspsychje> HoloPed: try gparted and format you another layout perhaps
<jxshxx> ubuntu822, I found this,http://askubuntu.com/questions/543857/getting-error-with-dpkg  , but I need help with the particulars of "moving scripts" in the answer given
<ubuntu822> jxshxx: I would be careful just following what appears to you to be relavant, I see nothing in that link. At the least it seems you need to get to the sources.list and sources.list.d to get cleaned up.
<Haqpyfeet> hi guys, I'm a teacher that has decided to learn c++ over the summer and decided to make a knock knock joke program for my class. The problem I have is how to handle the response to the question "knock! knock!" How would I scan for the proper text string of "whos there?"
<ubuntu822> jxshxx: You have to be clearly with no errors communicating with the repos, no dual listings, out of release, third party I.E. ppa's etc in the way.
<Haqpyfeet> I know I should use an if else statement to make sure the proper text string is entered
<Pici> Haqpyfeet: You'd probably be better off asking in ##c++ than in #ubuntu
<Haqpyfeet> roger that, thanks
<Pici> Haqpyfeet: You'll need to be registered and identified with freenode to talk there.. so...
<Pici> !register | Haqpyfeet
<ubottu> Haqpyfeet: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Pici> ^^
<mtottenh_> exit
<jxshxx> ubuntu822, okay, time to get the external drive!
<ubuntu822> jxshxx: I commend you tenacity, you just want to be careful is all. ;)
<ubuntu822> #you're
<jxshxx> ubuntu822, me understand
<meLon> Hey. How would I go about finding out what the hell keeps adjusting my volume automatically.  I can't type because every few seconds my volume adjusts, and the app loses focus.  It is SUPER frustrating and I can't find the cause
<Isai> Hi, I recently installed Ubuntu in a VM and the VM offered "Easy Install". When it booted, I saw it neglected to install a shell and an SSH daemon. How can I fix this?
<ubuntu822> Isai: what was the install source, this a standard ubuntu iso, or a net install?
<Isai> ubuntu822: it was an iso
<ubuntu822> Isai: What release, what you describe does not sound like a canonical ubuntu release.
<meLon> I'm back, if anybody said something for the pulse audio thing
<ubuntu822> Isai: Was this a net install, tiny iso.
<Isai> ubuntu822: it was Ubuntu 15.04 (or whatever Vivid Vervets' version number it)
<Isai> It was an iso
<ubuntu822> Isai: Can I see the url of your install source.
<Isai> Sure
<ubuntu822> cool thanx
<Isai> ubuntu822: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?country=US&version=15.04&architecture=i386
<SheGhetto> meLon: try to install PulseAudio Volume Control ( you may find it on Ubuntu Software Center) and control the volume from there
<squinty> meLon:  checked your hot keys setup for conflicts maybe
<ubuntu822> Isai: This an apple computer?
<meLon> SheGhetto: squinty I am familiar with that tool, and I can check hot-keys, but It's not that because I've unplugged all input devices
<Isai> No, I'm running it on a VM (VMware Player) on Windows Server 2012
<meLon> Is there a log fore?
<meLon> for pulse*
<ubuntu822> Isai: This on a computer on the web?
<ubuntu822> the cloud
<Isai> ubuntu822: yes, a cloud server
<ubuntu822> Isai: Ah, Im not sure what happened, I'm not up on this kind of install, that downloaded ISO Has all the base and desktop info on it if the sum is correct
<Isai> Well, I pressed Easy Install on the VM so idk
<ubuntu822> Isai: Key here is the details I extracted the cloud the iso, someone will help.
<ubuntu822> the vm info is probably crucial as w guess Isai
<Isai> :/
<Isai> Maybe Recovery Mode might work?
<ubuntu822> Isai: I would not just peck at it, however it is a vm it can be removed, here details and patience are your best friends.
<ubuntu822> You're well within supportable issues and we see all kinds of setups here using the canonical releases, if that helps. ;)
<squinty> Isai:  if you are looking for the ssh server for your vm install then you will need to install openssh-server which is not installed as part of the default ubuntu install
<Isai> squinty: I know, I'm just trying to figure out how to get a terminal or something to install a shell and the sshd
<ubuntu822> Isai: ctrl-alt-f1 is a tty
<ubuntu822> Isai: gotta go. ;)
<ubuntu822> best of luck
<saberu> getting init Gecko errors with Wine
<regedit> TJ-: heya, you there?
<TJ-> regedit: just about :)
<ax562> how can I mount my ntfs partition when ubuntu said it is hibernating and cant access
<k1l> ax562: tell windows not to use the "fastboot" thingy
<ax562> fastboot thingy?
<k1l> windows does some hibernation to the ntfs partitions so it can boot faster the next time. but this makes linuxes not beeing able to mount that drives or having a risk of corrupting data.
<regedit> k1l: that can be done from windows? i thought that can only be configured from bios
<k1l> so you need to set windows to not use that "fast reboot" option.
<OerHeks> fastboot <>secureboot
<ax562> yeah I disable all that crap
<petrvs> <> is != for those of you who don't use terrible languages =)
<Jordan_U> ax562: Your Windows installation *is* hibernated, and it would be a very bad idea to modify the filesytem underneith it.
<TJ-> regedit: I showed you yesterday how you can access Setup and disable fastboot (better known as Hibernate) in the menus of Windows 8
<regedit> TJ-: well i tried calling manufacturer support, they don't deal with weird custom installs and it's impossible to punch through to a real technician to ask any hardcore questions.... sad state of corporate tech companies
<regedit> oh hibernate
<OerHeks> indeed fastboot can make partitions and wireless devices unreachable, awesome
<TJ-> regedit: That's a real shame.
<regedit> how come them big-name techies don't hang out here on IRC sometime?
<saberu> can someone help me wirth wine?
<ax562> haha
<petrvs> regedit: because IRC is the enemy of productivity
<k1l> saberu: depends on the issue. but since wine is quite complex itself you might want to ask the wine spcialists in #winehq
<saberu> because the big name techies have a life and im sure their job is very busy
<saberu> yeh winehq is dead :(
<ax562> well *is* hibernated is wrong unless they forced some type new option on me unknowingly
<saberu> the issue is Gecko is failing to init, and i've tried multiple ways of installing it
<histo> regedit: big name who?
<saberu> i've never had issues like this before on other boxes
<k1l> ax562: did you actively set the feature to off on windows?
<regedit> histo: lenovo etc
<histo> regedit: lenovo isn't a person
<histo> regedit: I'm sure there are IBM peeps on irc
<saberu> im wondering if it's a problem with the user im running wine on, i didn't really give the user any special permissions
<bekks> histo: I know there are ;)
<saberu> it's just got sudo etc but i dont run wine in sudo anyway
<Jordan_U> ax562: Windows 8 defaults to hibernating when you select "shutdown". Your Windows installation is hibernated.
<regedit> why is it that the actual people who know the answers to the issues our communities (linux etc.) are struggling with - are so impossibly unreachable and not having some channel of communication to help / share knowledge etc...
<petrvs> regedit: what issues?
<ax562> Jordan_U I took all those crappy options off many moons ago
<regedit> my bios UEFI is not accessible
<histo> regedit: What version of windows are you running?
<bekks> regedit: Because their companies offer support during business hours, and the employees dont give support in their free time.
<regedit> histo: Windows 8.1 x64 + Ubuntu dual boot
<histo> regedit: http://winaero.com/blog/how-to-disable-or-enable-fast-startup-in-windows-8-1/
<ax562> that's where I'm at regedit
<histo> regedit: after disabling fast startup try using fn+f2 to get into your settings during boot.
<regedit> histo: if this works, i am buying you at least 2.5 beers
<petrvs> regedit: why would they care that you can't pick one OS?
<regedit> petrvs: i picked ubuntu, but Unity game engine...
<petrvs> regedit: why not pick a game engine not made by clowns
<regedit> because i am a clown, and lenovo doesn't mind clowny customers
<Johnny_Linux> quit clownin around
<silva> unity game engine is terrible unless you're a beginner trying to put their basic skills to use
<silva> *your
<regedit> silva: ^ perhaps that is the definition of le moi
<regedit> it's not like UE4 is all up & running on linux either
<petrvs> if you minded clowny customers you'd not be very wealthy
<regedit> histo: this fast startup thing from windows - that affects the whole system as a whole even if i'm doing like UEFI dual boot to GRUB ?
<k1l> regedit: it affects the ntfs partition. if you dont want to mount the ntfs partition on ubuntu, there is no issue
<regedit> well, no i dont
<regedit> i'm currently logged into the ubuntu on the dual boot setup in question
<regedit> the windows partition is unmounted
<k1l> which means you cant share files on ntfs with windows and ubuntu then. if that is fine, dont bother with that setting at all
<regedit> as in - not mounted
<TJ-> regedit: Windows fast startup is Hibernation
<regedit> TJ-: i'm trying to figure out if that would be the reason why i cant reach bios setup right now
<TJ-> regedit: That won't affect the UEFI 'fastboot' option, although the names are confusingly similar
<regedit> ahh ok i see...
<k1l> regedit: that doesnt make anything with the bios
<TJ-> regedit: But it's worth a try - you've exhausted almost every other route to kicking the firmware to behave :)
<TJ-> regedit: We don't know what/how Lenovo have customised the Phoenix UEFI
<regedit> frustrating how impossible it is to just have a chat with one of 'em engineers...
<regedit> i wonder if a private-eye would succeed if tasked to do so :D
<compdoc> they dont speak in human languages
<regedit> i am not human
<bekks> regedit: Pay them, they'll chat with you.
<allein> what do you mean about human language
<allein> lol
<compdoc> right. youre a windows database editor
<regedit> bekks: nope, the support dept. already told me they will not help me with my custom setup
<bekks> regedit: So you are on your own since the support engineers will not spend their free time with people they told they'd not give business support either.
<TJ-> regedit: I wonder if you booted it to the full TianoCore UEFI v2 shell, from a USB stick, you might be able to do something with it
<Jordan_U> regedit: What problem are you having? What is your end goal?
<regedit> Jordan_U: for example to enable HW Virtualization
<regedit> currently off
<regedit> TJ-: is that a possibility?
<TJ-> regedit: Jordan_U -everyone- Lenovo IDeaPad U410 (no-touch) refuses to access UEFI Setup at boot. A known issue with an updated firmware fix, but the Windows 8 flash update (Phoenix WinFlash) crashes and won't update so there is no way to access the UEFI Setup
<TJ-> regedit: It rather depends whether the bit flags that are causing this within the firmware's NV-RAM can be altered froma full UEFI shell
<regedit> (back to rant) i guess the way such companies see it, it's more woth for them to produce hardware and only support the most common / standard stupid cutomers. to that end they feel free to crap out whatever technical craps they want and not need to care much for 'em
<Jordan_U> regedit: Do you have Ubuntu installed already? It will add an option to your grub menu for getting to the boot firmware setup screen.
<hplc> is smart media cards out of buissness? or still some to buy?
<regedit> Jordan_U: is that so? i see no such option
<TJ-> Jordan_U: There (was) an entry on the system's manual boot menu to access Setup, but that didn't work... then later disappeared altogether
<regedit> it worked while it was there, then suddenly disappeared
<regedit> but what's that you say - GRUB is supposed to offer a door to the BIOS setup??
<Jordan_U> regedit: It should be titled "uefi-firmware", and it just runs grub's "fwsetup" command, which you can do yourself by dropping to a grub shell by pressing 'c' at the grub menu.
<regedit> Jordan_U: if you are correct, i am giving you histo's 2.5 and all of TJ-'s 17 beers
<Jordan_U> regedit: Note that this command, and the menu entry, will only exist if you're booting grub via UEFI rather than BIOS.
<TJ-> regedit: http://superuser.com/questions/519718/linux-on-uefi-how-to-reboot-to-the-uefi-setup-screen-like-windows-8-can
<TJ-> regedit: short story: Hold down shift at boot to access GRUB menu, press 'c' to get to grub command-line, and run "fwsetup'
<kostkon> hplc, per wikipedia article, they are no longer manufactured. Have you checked on ebay?
<HackSmash> when yer looking at your wallet .... is it possible to open the "MY LAST TRADES 24H" bit in its own window ??
<hplc> kostkon, i was about to go there
<HackSmash> bah   ww
<hplc> kostkon, but the i realized SM are so very far behind SD :S
<histo> didn't htink of fwsetup
<kostkon> hplc, true. There is a rather "funny" picture on the article comparing the sizes of SD and SM cards
<regedit> TJ- / Jordan_U / histo: alright trying this now... thanks muchly for all the help thus far
<hplc> kostkon, how does CF do compared to SD?
<kostkon> hplc, they are also an older tech than SD
<hplc> kostkon, personally i kinda have some prejudice against cards no bigger than my thumbnail
<histo> regedit: did you try efibootmgr -n 0  ?
<TJ-> hplc: Compact Flash was also designed to support active devices, such as GPS and WiFi modules in portable devices
<kostkon> hplc, nah, it's just that the manufacturing process of electronic has become much more advanced and fine grained. I wouldn't really worry about the size of a memory card as much as the type of memory that is has for example
<kostkon> electronics*
<TJ-> much easier for the cat to swallow a micro-SD than a CF card :)
<hplc> what TJ said got my interest
<regedit> (still here, rebooting soon..) histo: not yet, that from within ubuntu? or grub
<jxshxx> ubuntu282
<hplc> " Compact Flash was also designed to support active devices," how you mean?
<TJ-> hplc: devices with active I/O devices on them, not just storage
<histo> regedit: try the grub thing first. if that doesn't work we may be able to tell efibootmgr to do it from within ubuntu
 * hplc is CF the road to my nirvana?
<histo> regedit: by the grub thing I'm referring to fwsetup
<hplc> how fast does CF go?
<hplc> 30MB/s?
<hplc> 50?
<k1l> depends on the bus its connected to
<Johnny_Linux> 100khz
<hplc> hmm me want, so, a fat external reader with an e-sata interface?
<bekks> hplc: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CompactFlash ;)
<k1l> compactflash 6.0 is somewhat above 150MB/s
<saberu> i think ive found the problem
<TJ-> regedit: I've just found a clue as to why you've lost the "Press X to enter Setup" option. Apparently, in some firmwares it notices when a new UEFI boot-loader has *just* been added and shows that message! It would be worth installing another (fake) UEFI boot entry using efibootmgr from linux to see if you can trigger that
<saberu> gnutls seems to be missing from my apt get reps
<hplc> btw offtopic, how fast does the signals in the human braincells travel? (for comparison)
<TJ-> hplc: at the speed of thought
<kostkon> TJ-, nice one
<hplc> no i mean it, really
<hplc> lightspeed?
<Jordan_U> !ot | hplc
<ubottu> hplc: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MonkeyDust> hplc  semi light speed (energy travels with the speed of light, slowed down by the medium it's in)
<Johnny_Linux> if the electrons in atom travel @ the speed of light, how fast would you expect
<hplc> whats the fastest bus technology ubuntu supports?
<bekks> hplc: Infiniband.
<hplc> pci-x mounted media?
<vacho> hey everyone..I am trying to SSH to a ubuntu web server. I put my public RSA key in /home/[name]/.ssh/authorized_keys file....
<vacho> but I am still not able to SSH in.. I am getting Permission Denied (public key)
<MonkeyDust> vacho  the key needs to be on the remote machine too
<vacho> MonkeyDust: which key?
<vacho> MonkeyDust: I put my public RSA key on the remote machine in file authorized_keys
<regedit> (still here, rebooting soon..) TJ-: interesting... noted
<MonkeyDust> vacho  and on the local machine?
<vacho> MonkeyDust: yes of course, I got it from my local machine :)
<k1l> vacho: is key auth enabled in the ssh config on that server?
<vacho> MonkeyDust: it's on my local machine in .ssh folder
<MonkeyDust> vacho  did you put inin known_hosts?
<MonkeyDust> in*
<vacho> MonkeyDust: do I need to ?
<TJ-> vacho: did you use ssh-copy-id to transfer the public key?
<vacho> TJ-: No, I just logged in as root, and put it there
<MonkeyDust> ouch
<TJ-> vacho: did you check the ownership or permissions of the "/home/$USER/.ssh/authorized_keys" files didn't get changed?
<vacho> TJ-: I logged in as root, then did su - [username] and placed the file there.
<vacho> TJ-: the .ssh folder and authorized_keys are both owned by the user, not by root.
<MonkeyDust> vacho  i guess you already read this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<Laban> I'm trying to find the pid of a network process, but netstat isn't showing it.
<strtok> run it with -p
<species> if I edit rc.local to start a process (in this case, something running in nodejs), then log in with ssh, how do I find the PID of that process?
<Laban> strtok: Doesn't say anything where pid is supposed to be.
<dfgass> has anyone gotten dropbox to work on 15.04 server?
<vacho> MonkeyDust: procedure is simple, not sure what I am doing wrong........ does my remote .ssh folder need to have a public and private key?? currently, there is only one file in .ssh folder which is authorized_keys
<strtok> Laban: netstat -p will show the pid
<k1l> vacho: is the ssh key accesible by the user that is used for the ssh connection?
<TJ-> vacho: monitor the server's sshd log output
<TJ-> vacho: also, increase client debug output
<vacho> k1l: yes
<Sleaker> hi
<vacho> TJ-: Do I need to put my key in known_hosts... I don't right? Also.. server does not need public/private keypair correct?
<Sleaker> I'm working with 14.04 and noticing an odd issue with the shutdown process sometimes turning the computer off immediately.  Is there anyway to turn on logging of the shutdown process to help with this? I'm not seeing any log files get created in syslog other than for bootup even when the system shuts down correctly.
<TJ-> vacho: Correct. known_hosts is on the client side. Server has public key, client has public and private keys
<vacho> TJ-: gotcha, I feel this should work.. I am thinking it's the permissions perhaps..let me investigate further. This is with Amazon EC2 btw.
<TJ-> vacho: in these cases I always increas the verbosity of the log output to maximum on both sides
<vacho> TJ-: lemme play around a little more..
<vacho> I am logged in as root, but cannot access users home folder, how can I access /home/[username]/.ssh of a user?
<petrvs> vacho: 'access'?
<Sleaker> vacho: pretty sure root has access to all files regardless of permissions. how are you trying to access the home/username/.ssh folder?
<species> 1) dont log in as root... 2) you should be able to `cd /home' and see the user folders
<OerHeks> amazon guide gives a clear tutorial howto make ssh keys and transferring to the client  http://docs.aws.amazon.com/AWSEC2/latest/UserGuide/AccessingInstancesLinux.html
<linux> hello jasoniumh
<Jordan_U> vacho: Does this particular user use ecryptfs to encrypt their home directory? If so, you'll see a file explaining that if you "ls /home/user/", and allowing passwordless login for this user becomes much trickier, if it's possible at all.
<jasoniumh> linux: What's four plus three?
<bazhang> jasoniumh, stay on topic here
<linux> hello every body
<bazhang> linux ubuntu support question?
<saberu> i have a question, can u help?
<linux> yes why not
<linux> saberu
<david__> hi
<linux> ni david
<david__> speak spanish?
<k1l> !es | david__
<ubottu> david__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<linux> un porquito david
<linux> do you live in spain david
<bazhang> linux this is not a chat channel
<bazhang> linux #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat NOT here
<david__> no, i from argentina. my english is bad.
<david__> i am from argentina.
<linux> oh yes argentina
<dfgass> is there a server channel?
<linux> i like this country
<bazhang> #ubuntu-server
<dfgass> ty
<linux> but all south america
<bazhang> !ot | linux
<ubottu> linux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<david__> Good. ;-)
<linux> i live in france
<david__> france?.
<david__> i like france too.
<bazhang> david__, did you have an ubuntu support question
<david__> i like ice scream.  XD
<Sleaker> bazhang: I posted one up a little bit ago
<Sleaker> trying to track down a shutdown issue and not sure how to get logging enabled for the shutdown process in 14.04
<Ben64> Sleaker: you can repeat every once in a while, 20 minutes or so, looks like you asked about 32 minutes ago
<jeunesse__> slt
<Ben64> Sleaker: what is it doing/not doing
<Guest91023> boa noite, preciso de ajuda com o samba
<Sleaker> sometimes when I tell the system to shutdown it immediately turns off, the next boot will pop grub in non-auto boot mode as it detected an incorrect shutdown
<Sleaker> but it's a bit random.
<Sleaker> normally it takes about 5-10 seconds to shut off safely.
<regedit> TJ- / Jordan_U: there doesnt seem to be a 'fwsetup' command at the grub> shell :(
<OerHeks> Sleaker, sounds a heat problem, but var/log/kern.log or kern.1.log should tell you more
<hplc> seems this gets more and more sluggish by the week, whats in charge of prioritize processes?, it need to be tweaked, "watchdog"?, "Ooopsie"?,
<Jordan_U> regedit: Then you're not booting grub via UEFI, and it may be that you're also not booting Windows via UEFI (which would explain why its similar option disappeared as well).
<TJ-> regedit: you may need to load the module: you'd do "insmod fwsetup" then you can call it with "fwsetup"
<Sleaker> OerHeks: how does that sound like a heat problem?
<Sleaker> lol
<Sleaker> it's not a heat problem.
<TJ-> regedit: although I don't see a the fwsetup module installed by the Ubuntu packages on 14.04 at least
<Sleaker> the issue only occurs when 'Shutdown' is selected from the menu options. and it only happens maybe 25% of the time.
<Sleaker> it's not a random shutdown. It's that I'm selecting to shutdown the system but it turns off prematurel before all resources are closed.
<Sleaker> prematurely*
<TJ-> regedit: Ahhh, here we go: "insmod efifwsetup"
<Sleaker> no temperature alarm has been tripped.
<Sleaker> kern.log has no shutdown messages that I'm aware of
<Sleaker> which is what is confusing me.
<TJ-> regedit: In 'fast boot' (sometimes called ultra-fast boot) mode to get into Setup the boot device(s) may need to be detached so there's nothing to boot! See http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/149761/how-much-speed-difference-for-a-tweaked-bios-versus-uefi-boot
<regedit> TJ-: what do i do with that command, here in ubuntu shell? or reboot to the grub shell?
<TJ-> regedit: reboot into the GRUB command-line, then do "insmod efifwsetup"  then "fwsetup"
<Jordan_U> regedit: TJ-: Wait, lets first confirm that we're even booted via UEFI.
<regedit> TJ-:  ok, should i try that before this new detaching suggestion you speak of?
<regedit> Jordan_U: OK
<OerHeks> Sleaker, how about /var/log/messages ?
<regedit> last i was able to get into setup, i did enable UEFI in bios
<Sleaker> I'm not really seeing any messages related to shutdown in any log files
<Sleaker> only startup
<Sleaker> even when the system shuts down correctly.
<regedit> and Eric^^ helped me setup GPT for my dual boot
<regedit> then i installed windows and then ubuntu, and then the bios disappeared
<regedit> not sure exactly at which point...
<regedit> Jordan_U: how do i check that?
<Jordan_U> regedit: Please run "[ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS"
<regedit> ok
<regedit> UEFI !
<psusi> regedit, if you can't get into your bios setup, you will have to consult your motherboard manufacturer
<regedit> ye those motherf***turers
<regedit> :D
<Jordan_U> regedit: Great, then TJ- is likely right about needing to insert the module first.
<Jordan_U> regedit: Please watch your language, obfuscated or not.
<regedit> oh sorry :p my bad
<b4tm4n> is there an accepted way to connect on boot to a vpn (openvpn)?
<happyfr0gg> I have Python 2.x installed. If I want to install version 3.x, should I 1st uninstall version 2.x?
<TJ-> regedit: All the fwsetup command does is set the UEFI variable: OsIndications = 1
<Jordan_U> happyfr0gg: No, definitely not.
<regedit> need to memorize this weird command... insmod efifwsetup, then fwsetup...
<Sleaker> happyfr0gg: no you need both most likely
<petrvs> happyfr0gg: you probably have both already
<petrvs> which python3
<Sleaker> there's tons of scripts that explicitly need python2.x and some might need python3.x
<TJ-> regedit: ... and the do a grub_reboot() of course :)
<TJ-> regedit: write it down!
<regedit> huh? whadyou mean, is that a command?
<regedit> yep writing these down
<TJ-> regedit: No, I'm telling you what is happening under the hood... simply setting a variable to the value 1
<happyfr0gg> Would it be safe to install Python version 3 while keeping version 2 intact?
<regedit> that stupid 1 bit driving me nuts for several days now...
<regedit> alright, going for it, wish me luck...
<TJ-> regedit: Every bug always boils down to a single bit!
<Sleaker> OerHeks: hmm yah I'm tailing messages and kernel log from ssh and nothing gets written into when I issue a shutdown from the computer it looks like.
<regedit> yep
<Sleaker> does 14.04 not have missing rsyslog stuffs?
<Sleaker> or maybe something with logging that can be turned on somewhere?
<TJ-> Sleaker: it sounds like the system is a doing a fast ACPI shutdown
<Sleaker> happyfr0gg: yes, that's what you're supposed to do, as long as you're installing from apt/canonical it should work fine
<TJ-> Sleaker: maybe playing with the kernel's acpi* parameters might help
<ahop>  Have you ever used "alsamixer" ?
<Sleaker> TJ-: hmm, any documentation on that? I was thinking it might be something with ACPI but I'm not familiar with adjusting that.
<Sleaker> I'm also pretty sure it only happens on this newer CPU build that we are working with right now.
<Sleaker> cause it just started happening when we received this new system.
<happyfr0gg> Sleaker, okay.
<TJ-> Sleaker: see https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt
<Sleaker> thanks TJ-
<TJ-> Sleaker: also, check the /var/log/dmesg for indications that the ACPI config at boot-time had any issues
<regedit> no luck guys :(
<TJ-> regedit: did it reboot when you issued "fwsetup" ?
<regedit> TJ-: nope, just said cant find command fwsetup
<TJ-> regedit: Let's check you have that module. Are you in Ubuntu now?
<regedit> and /var/log/dmesg (Nothing has been logged yet.)
<regedit> TJ-: yup in ubuntu now
<Jordan_U> regedit: Did it complain when you ran "insmod efifwsetup"?
<TJ-> regedit: do this: "ls /boot/grub/x86_64-efi/efi*"
<regedit> Jordan_U: nope, just accepted the command silently
<TJ-> regedit: You should see, almonst others, "efifwsetup.mod"
<regedit> TJ-: yup efifwsetup.mod
<TJ-> regedit: Don't worry, you didn't do it wrong. The 'fwsetup' code is a non-op if it checks the host system and finds it doesn't support "OsIndications"
<Jordan_U> regedit: Next time you're at the grub shell, as a test try running "insmod bogus", and see if it silently accepts that as well. I'm thinking that Ubuntu's modifications for disabling module loading for secure boot may be in play.
<TJ-> regedit: This just means that Lenovo have not implemented that interface
<regedit> the first message i see when grub loads (top left corner) is something like "Booting in insecure mode" _
<Jordan_U> TJ-: But the command is registered either way, so they woudn't have recieved the "command not found" error message.
<TJ-> Jordan_U: where was the command not found message?
<regedit> [19:24] <TJ-> regedit: did it reboot when you issued "fwsetup" ? [19:24] <regedit> TJ-: nope, just said cant find command fwsetup
<TJ-> Jordan_U: sorry, I didn't scroll far enough
<TJ-> Jordan_U: No, that's not how it works. The command registration is conditional on "OsIndicationsSupported" being available
<regedit> so that's it? i'm terminally out of luck here?
<TJ-> regedit: did you see that last link I pasted for you before you rebooted?
<regedit> TJ-: no actually not, sorry i lost it
<Jordan_U> TJ-: Indeed. I think I'll submit a patch to change that, it would be much better to have the command exist but give a useful error message.
<TJ-> regedit: that talks about fast boot (aka ulta fast boot) mode needing the  boot device to be disconnected in order to get into Setup
<regedit> TJ-: mind repasting the link please?
<TJ-> regedit: In 'fast boot' (sometimes called ultra-fast boot) mode to get into Setup the boot device(s) may need to be detached so there's nothing to boot! See http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/149761/how-much-speed-difference-for-a-tweaked-bios-versus-uefi-boot
<regedit> TJ-: so like, i should pull out my internal HDDs?
<TJ-> regedit: It's worth a try. Here's someone else, very technical, who triggered the same situation you're in: https://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Thread-Lenovo-UEFI-NVRAM-Nightmare
<regedit> TJ-: https://xkcd.com/979/ :'(
<TJ-> regedit: Here's something more hopeful for you!   http://superuser.com/questions/809412/bios-recovery-for-lenovo-ideapad-u410
<regedit> TJ-: sadly, i tried that too, to no avail...
<regedit> TJ-: the USB does seem to do some action, and the puter does something and then power cycles, but no change
<Emanuel> I have a headless ubuntu system on my home network. How do I make a shared folder that windows systems can access to save files?
<TJ-> regedit: Did you put the .cap file from the ExtactTemp/ directory on it?
<regedit> i wonder if something goes wrong and then the backup BIOS gets reset
<regedit> TJ-: yup
<rootsudo> Emanuel: samba
<regedit> renamed it boot.wpf (or wtvr) & all...
<TJ-> regedit: Hmmm, let me keep digging
<regedit> TJ-: you are a blessed soul :) thank you very mucholy
<regedit> *muchly
<Emanuel> rootsudo I do have Samba installed because I see the computer in my Windows network but I don't know how to make a shared folder without a GUI and right now it's not possible for me to get a GUI on tbe box
<rootsudo> Emanuel: CLI
<petrvs> Emanuel: http://code.google.com/p/win-sshfs/ would be pretty easy
<rootsudo> Emanuel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20Create%20a%20Network%20Share%20Via%20Samba%20Via%20CLI%20(Command-line%20interface/Linux%20Terminal)%20-%20Uncomplicated,%20Simple%20and%20Brief%20Way!
<Emanuel> rootsudo, tjank you thying info from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20Create%20a%20Network%20Share%20Via%20Samba%20Via%20CLI%20%28Command-line%20interface/Linux%20Terminal%29%20-%20Uncomplicated%2C%20Simple%20and%20Brief%20Way%21
<quazimodo> hullo
<quazimodo> guys what's the software layer that handles my trackpad ?
<quazimodo> i have a lenovo R500 and I really want to change how the trackpad and trackpoint (nipple) respond.
<quazimodo> ideally, I want less acceleration and more raw sensitivity
<quazimodo> anyone knows?
<quazimodo> also my trackpad seems to be 'spongey' as in it doesn't have a snappy response
<petrvs> quazimodo: probably synaptics
<happyfr0gg> In he Ubuntu Software Center, I see in "All Software" Python version 3 but upon clicking on the "More Info" button, it states that it is not found.
<regedit> TJ-: i must sadly get going for an Hr or more... i will be back though, and will be trying to remove the HDD to see if anything gives, and to see if you may have stumbled upon anything
<quazimodo> petrvs: it's not synaptics actually
<petrvs> quazimodo: what's not?
<TJ-> regedit: Right now I'd recommend pulling the boot drive out see if that works. I need to get to bed it's late here
<sat-buddhi> hi everyone
<quazimodo> Ithink it's ALPS
<developer> .
<regedit> TJ-: aight then, i'll report my findings next i'm online
<regedit> TJ-: as yet another understatement, thanks again :)
<quazimodo> petrvs: xinput i guess
<TJ-> regedit! try this - the last comment  https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Lenovo-U-and-S-Series-Notebooks/U410-Cannot-access-to-BIOS/ta-p/1406743
<Emanuel> In an unrealted question, does anyone here use CrashPlan for backups?
<regedit> TJ-: so sad to report - that didnt work either... :(
<sat-buddhi> does someone know how to solve the next problem? "dpkg: error fatal irrecuperable, abortando:
<TJ-> regedit: Grrrr... oh well
<sat-buddhi>  el fichero de lista de ficheros del paquete `zenity'
<sat-buddhi> contiene un nombre de fichero vacío
<sat-buddhi> "
<petrvs> quazimodo: you seem simultaneously ignorant, sure, and unsure
<petrvs> pick one
 * petrvs goes to chop vegetables
<regedit> TJ-: yep lenovo suggested that, i was surprised to discover that button had its own menu i didnt kn ow about, but yeah the setup option does nothing more than boot
<regedit> TJ-: i wonder if any of this depended on the initial manufacturer setup, with their recovery partition etc which i wiped
<TJ-> regedit: I wonder ... that button plus the Fn+F2 ? :D
<regedit> TJ-: hey i can try but heh
<Jordan_U> TJ-: I wonder if the previous version of the firmware supported OS Indications and this version doesn't. It would explain the option dissapearing in Windows.
<TJ-> regedit: Or maybe drop a brick on it :)
<ubuntu925> Emanuel: lots of open source backup apps in the repos, we support the re[pos.
<regedit> Jordan_U: what previous? to my knowledge the firmware has not been changed
<regedit> Jordan_U: on the contrary, i fail to change (flash) it
<TJ-> Jordan_U: the firmware update hasn't been successful yet so I doubt it
<Emanuel> ubuntu925, I know there are many backup apps, but I chose Crash Plan but can't figure out why it's eating disk space
<quazimodo> petrvs: lol
<Emanuel> on the wrong drove
<Jordan_U> regedit: What was your original end goal in flashing it?
<quazimodo> petrvs: i'm not sure of anything, but i have some experience. I know it's not asynaptics device, but i have no idea if it's a hardware limitation (the non snappy response from the pad). As for the stick, it's an ALPS DualPoint Stick and I *just* figured out that the Device Accel Constant Decelration controls it's sensitivity
<ubuntu925> Emanuel: Not supported here is all, looks to be closed source kinda outta the loop here.
<regedit> Jordan_U: hoping to be able to access it? i had lost access to bios setup, as mentioned
<TJ-> Jordan_U: here's our complete chat log on this covering both the UEFI setting and trying to get the flash update to work http://paste.ubuntu.com/11726833/
<Jordan_U> regedit: OK. Have you ever been able to access the BIOS setup?
<regedit> Jordan_U: from what i can tell, all flashing attempts have always failed
<quazimodo> petrvs: in conclusion, I really am ignorant sure and unsure
<regedit> Jordan_U: yup, before all this EFI/GPT dual boot stuff
<Jordan_U> TJ-: Thanks.
<Emanuel> ubuntu925, thanks. It seems to be the ONLY Linux/Windws/Mac product to backup locally and remotely that I am able to understand
<TJ-> Jordan_U: this is a better log... it's in proper date order! http://paste.ubuntu.com/11726839/
<regedit> i sadly do really need to get going, i will try my luck with pulling out internal HDD and check back next i'm online to see if anyone found any additional ideas
<TJ-> Jordan_U: There's a known bug in the current firmware which causes this lost Setup entry option, which the newer firmware specific claims to fix. This is often triggered by using Windows Recovery, but it is also caused by adding other OS boot options apparently, from what I've read.
<TJ-> regedit: go ... doubtless we'll catch up later today/tomorrow - I definitely want to hear how it gets fixed!
<sat-buddhi> can someone give an advise about a problem with an update
<regedit> cheers, can't thank y'all enough
<ubuntu925> !backup | Emanuel
<ubottu> Emanuel: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
#ubuntu 2015-06-17
<olabaz> hey I ran an upgrade of programs and I got "a new version of configuration file /etc/default/grub is available, but the version installed currently has been locally modified. What do you want to do about modified configuration file grub?" what should i choose here?
<Jordan_U> olabaz: Please pastebin your current /etc/default/grub.
<olabaz> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/mfxG591h
<hplc> &join #security
<histo> olabaz: keep the current one
<olabaz> ok thanks
<Jordan_U> olabaz: Why did you add "GRUB_SAVEDEFAULT="false""? false is the default for that setting.
<histo> olabaz: your current one differs from the default version the package provides. If you want to keep the version you modified then you would keep your local one.
<olabaz> I don't remember doing anything
<histo> olabaz: the timeout ljooks non default also
<ubuntu925> sat-buddhi: Can you pastebin the update and give the channel an url
<histo> also the cmdline
<Jordan_U> histo: I *think* the cmdline will be preserved, as it's stored in debconf variable grub2/linux_cmdline_default .
<histo> TJ-: how does the hard drive affect his ability to get into the firmware that's the part I don't get.
<olabaz> oh I changed cmd b/c my keyboard wouldn't work and it didn't fix the problem -_-
<TJ-> histo: I assume that if the firmware boot-handler can't find an ESP it drops into Setup as the only other option.
<Jordan_U> histo: If the boot firmware can't boot an OS then it realizes that showing the user a setup screen is probably better than shutting down again or just sitting there not accepting any input.
<TJ-> histo: That's been the accepted way of handling a missing boot device as far back as I can remember
<Jordan_U> olabaz: If there are changes in /etc/default/grub that you didn't actually intend to make, then maybe using the package maintainer's version is a good idea, and as a bonus it will prevent this prompt from appearing again from future updates.
<olabaz> Jordan_U, let's say I put keep the new one. What would be the easiest way to go back to the default?
<histo> TJ-: But you're all alleging the hard drive is causing denied access to the firmware. As is the bios upgrade provided by lenovo that fixes this bug. I'd like to understand how installing anything on the hard drive can deny him access to the firmware
<olabaz> Jordan_U, let me rephrase that
<olabaz> Jordan_U, If I kept my previous version. How can I go to the package manager's version
<TJ-> histo: No, that's not what we're saying. The issue is that the firmware is stuck in Fast-Boot mode - going straight to the ESP - and won't enter Setup. One owner reports that removing the boot device caused the U410 to enter Setup mode.
<TJ-> Jordan_U: I've just found a firmware/BIOS simulator that Lenevo provide for service engineers! http://service.lenovo.partner-management.com/content/CoursewarePublic/15415/U310_BIOS.swf
<Jordan_U> TJ-: Nice.
<TJ-> Jordan_U: That shows Intel Rapid Start as the most obvious potential cause.
<TJ-> Jordan_U: I'll be headed to bed shortly, so if regedit returns please point to that link for him
<sat-buddhi> <ubuntu925>  i got this error when I make an upgrade
<Jordan_U> TJ-: Will do.
<sat-buddhi> <ubuntu925> it give me an error with "linux-headers-lowlatency_3.13.0.55
<hplc> how can i get rkhunter to check files against the ones on ubuntuservers in order to compare the SHA256 hash value?, trying to see if its corrupt or just because of updates
<sat-buddhi> <ubuntu925> that is the message in spanish: "dpkg: error fatal irrecuperable, abortando, el fichero de lista de ficheros del paquete `zenity -contiene un nombre de fichero vacío"
<ubuntu925> sat-buddhi: I would pastebin the update with the command and post the url, as you can see so far the info is not empty but missing some easy confirms with requested info.
<Jordan_U> hplc: You can use debsums to check files against the sha of the shipped files.
<hplc> Jordan_U, shipped? like a ISO or DVD?
<ubuntu925> !pastebinit | sat-buddhi
<ubottu> sat-buddhi: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Jordan_U> hplc: Checked against the contents of the signed .deb files.
<hplc> Jordan_U, i dont understand :S  where is the clean source? if not cd or dvd?
<sat-buddhi> <ubottu> ok... i din't know it :)
<ubuntu925> sat-buddhi: Cool, mainly I'm trying to get enough info here for the kernel support from the channel for yah.
<Jordan_U> hplc: From "man debsums": Verify installed Debian package files against MD5 checksum lists from /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.md5sums. debsums can generate checksum lists from deb archives for packages that don't include one.
<Jordan_U> hplc: So it looks like it's more for users trying to detect corruption rather than mallicious modification.
<sat-buddhi> <ubuntu925> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11727961/
<hplc> Jordan_U, but i dont care why its gone sour, i just want to weed out whatever IS sour, and i already ran debsums, a lot, with:sudo apt-get install --reinstall $(sudo dpkg -S $(sudo debsums -c 2>&1 | cut -d " " -f 4 | sort -u) | cut -d : -f 1 | sort -u)
<hplc> after that i got paranoid and tried rkhunter, and that gave me another answer, but nnow im becoming comfortble that rkhunter alerts ARE due to updates
<ubuntu925> sat-buddhi: Not quite what I needed myself, but I'm not your end fix help. You will get it resolved I suspect at some point, not anything more I can add.
<sat-buddhi> <ubuntu925> ok... Thanks very much
<hplc> hmm on the other hand, i COULD myself  SHA256  hash all those files in clean repo
<hplc> perhaps not even thats what causing ubuntu to freeze and hang thou
<Jordan_U> hplc: What are the exact symptoms of the problem you're having?
<hplc> Jordan_U, my ubuntu 14?04.2 is so very very slow, and after an hour it becomes unresponive , then apps start to hang, the entire kernel
<hplc> Jordan_U, an airconditioner is blowing cold air over it so it shouldnt be heat
<hplc> Jordan_U, and i regurlary vacumm away dust from the cabnett
<hplc> ...i hope that was |exact"
<TJ-> hplc: that sounds like some process is leaking memory and so the system is running out of RAM and using swap
<hplc> bah, this british \ US keyboard layout, i wish i knew howto change in lubuntu environment
<hplc> TJ-, thanks :) now i have a point to start from atleast thanks
<hplc> had to install lubuntu frontend , ubuntu dragged it halt even faster
<hplc> when thinking of it...........there have been complaints lately that there is no swap anymore, got destroyed somehow
<hplc> and RAM fills up with blablabla
<taquilla> poramorachavez
<taquilla> poramorachavez
<taquilla> poramorachavez
<taquilla> taquilla, uilla
<taquilla> taquilla
<taquilla> taquilla
<Jordan_U> taquilla: Please stop.
<Jordan_U> olabaz: I don't know. I would have expected the following command to re-prompt, but it doesn't appear to on my system: sudo apt-get -o Dpkg::Options::=--force-confask install --reinstall grub-pc
<awojo> If I enable dhcp on MAAS will it interfere with my other dhcp server? I.E cause network conflictds
<olabaz> Jordan_U, ok no worries I'll just wait for it to come up again lol
<Jordan_U> olabaz: If you wouldn't mind trying that command, I'm curious if it will work for you. It's a slightly modified (based on my reading of "man dpkg") version of one of the solutions posted here: http://serverfault.com/questions/82801/linux-how-to-restore-config-file-using-apt-get-aptitude
<olabaz> Jordan_U, it seems to not do anything
<olabaz> stuff happened but no prompt
<toothrot> hi, i'd like to create a very restricted user account. it would be a bit like a service account... it won't need shell access, or a home dir, etc. (it's going to be used from a web interface, which syncs with the os users)
<toothrot> can anyone point me in the right direction on something like that
<OerHeks> toothrot, logout, and use the guest account. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeGuestSession
<toothrot> what? it needs to be a named account with a password
<toothrot> it'll be used by someone accessing a web interface (ajenti)
<OerHeks> toothrot, then you need the users & groups tool, not installed standard, part of gnome-system-tools
<jParkton> I dont know if this is a Kubuntu issue or not, I connected my laptop via VGA adapter to my hdtv and selected input "PC" and it displayed 'a' desktop that was like a side desktop to mine? And I couldnt play movies or anything on the side desktop
<toothrot> this is for a server
<jParkton>  does anyone know if there is a specific setting on my laptop I need to use?
<Ben64> jParkton: you can change how it displays using the display settings thingy. or nvidia-settings if you have nvidia
<olabaz> jParkton, are you trying to mirror your display or have an extended screen?
<ki7mt> toothrot, I'd just create a normal user, then remove the groups you dont want it to have access too, or, create a group with minimal access and add the user to that group only.
<toothrot> ki7mt, ok, i'll start there
<OerHeks> to connect with a ajenti service, or to run ajenti on that server?
<toothrot> OerHeks, not to run ajenti. ajenti syncs with the system accounts...
<toothrot> so i want a user i can give permission to the web interface
<toothrot> but can't log in to the actual server
<kiki_lamb> Can someone direct me to an up-to-date-ish guide to making a Ubuntu server join a Windows (AD) domain?
<kiki_lamb> Thanks
<kiki_lamb>  Google's offering me old-ish looking ones
<ki7mt> toothrot, That may be tricky, does your web-interface use server authentication?
<OerHeks> You could run a vm on that server, connecting to the ajenti-service, and ssh/screen tunnel
<toothrot> ki7mt, what do you mean by "use server authentication?" ?
<toothrot> it uses the credentials from the system it is running on..
<toothrot> (it's set up that way, anyhow)
<OerHeks> "chapter: how do i work @home and nobody notice it"
<ki7mt> toothrot, Normally, web apps have their own DB for Admin and Users, and do not authenticate through the server passwd mechanics.
<hplc> Tj was right, i applied valgrind on browser midori and got report saying exactly where, how and how bad memory leaked
<toothrot> ki7mt, yea, if it was setup that way, i wouldn't need to create a system account... ajenti is a server control panel.
<ki7mt> toothrot, To allow that would be a big security concern.
<toothrot> it can work that way, bt it's not configured like that
<b4tm4n> what is the format of files in /etc/default/?
<toothrot> ki7mt, ajenti is a web interface for admining the server...
<ki7mt> toothrot, Fare enough :-) ... Hopefully, it's secure then.
<toothrot> to be hoenst, i'm not a fan really either, but it wasn't my choice
<toothrot> i'm trying to make sure what i'm doing won't be at fault at the very least :P
<ki7mt> Yeah, I much prefer Keys Only server administration, but too each their own.
<hinderaker> So on a scale from 1 to 10 how bad is it really to run irssi as root? :p
<hinderaker> Got me thinking, I was a little eager and fired up irssi before I created a normal user and I got banned from the server for using root.
<hinderaker> On a none-production, none-commercial box. Lets say its a VPS for irc only!
<mach20x> I'm getting snow on my screen right now, it happened after I came back to my locked screen
<hinderaker> Maybe its snowing?
<ki7mt> hinderaker, Well, if you get hacked as root, it's certainly game over. At least with a non-privileged user it's contained somewhat.
<hinderaker> ki7mt: Fair enough. But why does freenode care? :p
<jParkton> olabaz: mirror my desktop
<ki7mt> hinderaker, You'd have to ask them why.
<ki7mt> I could guess, but, that's all it would be is a guess.
<jParkton> Ben64: there was nothing I saw in my display settings
<olabaz> jParkton, I think default is extending desktop.  If you do a search for Display on your desktop you should be able to configure it.
<hinderaker> ^^
<jParkton> ok i will have another go at it in a bit
<OerHeks> we have a !root factoid
<hinderaker>  :P
<mach20x> how can I show a print screen
<OerHeks> imgur picpaste
<jParkton> press "print Screen" then paste it on imgur or install screencloud from the repos
<jParkton> it is pretty awesome
<OerHeks> live drive
<jParkton> yes
<dj3000> shutter is the best app for screenshitz
<dj3000> screenshotz
<gagalicious> is there a (read/write capable) compressed filesystem for linux for storing images/videos only?
<Ben64> ext4?
<petrvs> gagalicious: compressing media is incredibly intensive, it wouldn't be worth it
<ekem> will running  `sudo apt-get remove xfce4 plymouth gdm lightdm` on a fresh ubuntu install scrap the entire os by removing dependencies?
<ekem> seems a user ran this and the os removed itself and has no boot entry
<jgq> hello
<jgq> 你好
<svetlana> Hi
<jgq> where are you
<mach20x> Userspace
<mach20x> Running a Memtest on my RAM, since my Ubuntu environment crashed
<mach20x> Screen froze
<JohnDoe1972> hey
<JohnDoe1972> guys can someone explain which version of kylin i shoul d download ?
<JohnDoe1972> 14.04.2 or 15.04 ?
<mach20x> First time it froze since I woke up was while using Hangouts in Firefox, last night it froze while using rhythmbox
<ubuntu925> JohnDoe1972: 14.04 is LT 5 years support vs 15.04 9 months
<JohnDoe1972> why does a newer version get less support ?
<root1> Deneme.
<ubuntu925> JohnDoe1972: Ubuntu has long and short term releases is all.
<JohnDoe1972> ok so 14.04.2 it is then
<JohnDoe1972> dows it include grub ?
<mach20x> JohnDoe1972: I'm having lots of troubles with 15.04 myself, so I'd say 14.04.2 as well
<JohnDoe1972> im noob with linux so thx for help guys
<Tex_Nick> JohnDoe1972: yes it has grub
<ubuntu925> JohnDoe1972: Yeah, grub is the bootloader automatically on standard installs, you have a choice where you want it however.
<mach20x> Should have grub 2.xx
<JohnDoe1972> nice. im looking to create dual boot
<JohnDoe1972> linux / 7
<Keanne> can someone tell me how to disable mousepad in ubuntu 15.04?
<JohnDoe1972> ok gnite guys
<ubuntu925> JohnDoe1972: choice of grub placement is in the manual install called "something else" in the install gui 6 or 7th screen
<root1> Why would you want that?
<Keanne> there is no option in system settings
<apb1963> Trying to install k3b, but it says "Package k3b is not available, but is referred to by another package."  ubuntu 14.04 with kde
<Tex_Nick> mach20x: I tried 15.04 for about a month, also had issues with that I didn't care to try and resolve, so just went back to 14.04
<JohnDoe1972> ok thx for heads up ubuntu925
<ubuntu925> no prob
<root1> I'm new to Weechat, so here is a dumb question... How do I use my terminal without closing WeeChat guys?
<JohnDoe1972> whats people experiance of running games under wine ?
<Ben64> root1: first off you shouldn't be running stuff as root
<root1> I noticed that. ;___;
<root1> I didn't notice I was running it on root, I'm always on root.
<Ben64> root1: don't always be on root
<root1> What's wrong with it?
<mach20x> Tex_Nick: sound, audio, and network negotiation (wired and wireless) were my problems. What was your method of downgrade?
<JohnDoe1972> root is like c: leaving your whole system open to attack
<root1> I know... that. I always leave the door open.
<JohnDoe1972> if your root get poisioned your whole body will diew
<root1> What if I'm on a virtual machine?
<JohnDoe1972> i hear that protects you but !
<Ben64> root1: it doesn't matter, its not the way to do things
<Tex_Nick> mach20x: I just did a backup of home ... then a clean install of 14.04
<ubuntu925> funner ways to live on the edge
<JohnDoe1972> whats a typical partition size to assighn ubuntu 14.04?
<root1> brb
<ubuntu925> JohnDoe1972: min is 6 gigs or so, do this with a seperate home in the end.
<Tex_Nick> JohnDoe1972: for wine, have you looked at ... https://appdb.winehq.org/
<JohnDoe1972> ubuntu925, seperate home in the end ? im not sure i folllow you ?
<JohnDoe1972> Tex_Nick, thx 4 link
<Tex_Nick> JohnDoe1972: np
<limberian> Ben, are you there?
<ubuntu925> JohnDoe1972: With linux you have a choice to have your home in a seperate partiton, many do this as changing the release and even OS's is possible while keeping data and some configs.
<Captonjamason> how can i change the packground picture in terminal, every fourm post i go to say there is a "Background" tab in profile settings but there isnt for me, how can i change it to a custom image?
<mach20x> Tex_Nick: any ideas on generating a script to reinstall previously used applications, and/or settings?
<Captonjamason> *background
<limberian> Is ben67 here?
<JohnDoe1972> ubuntu925, so 6 gig for the os and ? 4 gig for home ? home is like a bige back up for media configs etc ?
<Captonjamason> ben 64 and 47 are here, no ben 67
<Keanne> nevermind, i just installed touchpad indicator
<limberian> JohnDoe1972: Hello, can I ask something?
<ubuntu925> JohnDoe1972: That is tiny how much space do you have?
<JohnDoe1972> sure
<limberian> I'm the root guy, before.
<limberian> If you remember.
<JohnDoe1972> umm like the hd is about 160 gb but its got 2 partitions already
<JohnDoe1972> roughly 8- gb each
<JohnDoe1972> 80
<JohnDoe1972> so i want to shrink both and cut her into 3 pieces
<ubuntu925> JohnDoe1972: can you confirm the free space?
<JohnDoe1972> 55 gb
<Johnny_Linux> getRdooooone
<Tex_Nick> mach20x: I just keep install notes on new installs & anytime I add an app, utility, ppa ... etc. for reference and trouble shooting and new installs
<Captonjamason> how can i change the background picture in terminal, every fourm post i go to say there is a "Background" tab in profile settings but there isnt for me, how can i change it to a custom image?
<apb1963> Trying to install k3b, but it says "Package k3b is not available, but is referred to by another package."  ubuntu 14.04 with kde... any ideas on fixing this error?
<JohnDoe1972> ubuntu925, ?
<JohnDoe1972> ive plenty basically
<ubuntu925> JohnDoe1972: I would be safe a start with 20 gigs, a separate home is some people s choice, personally I don't bother, just mentioned as although antiquated still popular
<JohnDoe1972> but i wish to save as much as i can for the other partitions
<ubuntu925> which means?
<JohnDoe1972> do you get a loading screen with grub ?
<JohnDoe1972> wwhich means ill go with 20 gb and no home dir
<Tex_Nick> JohnDoe1972: typically if you only have one OS installed ... grub is bypassed on boot
<JohnDoe1972> im wanting to have win 7 and  kylie
<ubuntu925> JohnDoe1972: Yes on grub and yeah on a straight 20 gig install. However you will now have 4 partitions, 2 you had and ubuntu and it's swap, this install could be contained in an extended partition,for more partitions.
<ubuntu925> unless you are uefi of course
<JohnDoe1972> uefi ?
<ubuntu925> JohnDoe1972: UEFI is the Windows install model, as of W8.
<JohnDoe1972> im still 7
<ubuntu925> !uefi | JohnDoe1972
<ubottu> JohnDoe1972: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<JohnDoe1972> ok thn but not relevan tto me currently
<JohnDoe1972> thx
<JohnDoe1972> 3.30 am 0_0 .. i need to sleep
<ubuntu925> JohnDoe1972: Be sure to confirm you're not uefi, just having 7 does not mean you don't
<JohnDoe1972> thax for all the advice n info guys
<Tex_Nick> JohnDoe1972: also for dual boot ... keep in mind that installation is much easier if you install win first then linux ... that linux will setup grub automatically for dual boot ... so for dual boot installs ... win then lin
<JohnDoe1972> 0_0 umm confirm im not uefi . how ?
<ubuntu925> JohnDoe1972: paste bin sudo fdisk -l
<JohnDoe1972> if its not avail untill 8 then i HAVE to be the previos file system
<JohnDoe1972> ok i ned to sleep
<JohnDoe1972> later gus
<ubuntu925> JohnDoe1972: Not a solid conclusion but it is your setup. )
<Tex_Nick> ubuntu925: I no longer use MS OS's, ... if bios supports uefi disable, will latest MS OS's still install ? up to say win 10 ?
<Tex_Nick> with uefi disabled that is ^^^
<tomhardy> hey i'm in the ubuntu install proces and it's saying "Theis machines firmware has started the installer in UEFI mode but theres' an exisitng system using BIOS compatibility mode".. what should i do?
<ubuntu925> Tex_Nick: I have W 10 on a msdos, not sure about what you describe have not had an uefi setup to mess with.
<Tex_Nick> msdos ? hmmm well ok thanks for feedback
<lost> quantum: what up
<quantum> lost: better then facebook
<lost> quantum: i dont think so but theres lots of people who know stuff about linux here
<ubuntu925> Tex_Nick: I think a reinstall of windows as decribed is not a huge deal. Heh, it's the support, none on ##windows would be my guess.
<lost> quantum: and this doesnt track everything you do
<lost> can anyone help me with sshing
<tomhardy> lost: yh what's the issue?
<svetlana> what's the problem
<Tex_Nick> ubuntu925: was just a matter of curosity for me ;-)
<lost> tomhardy: im just learning about it  and am trying to ssh my machine its at my moms house and want to connect remotely
<tomhardy> ok.. have you logged onto the router and forwarded the port from your router to your mums computer?
<tomhardy> does your mums computer have openssh installed?  what operating system is it running?  windows / osx / linux?
<tomhardy> hey guys. is the encryption that is used int he ubuntu setup "encrypt the new Ubuntu isntallation for security" full disk encryption?
<AndChat|475904> tomhardy: Yes. You can either use LUKS encryption of your root filesystem, leaving /boot/ essentially the only thing unencrypted, or you can choose to have ecryptfs encrypt only the files in your home directory. I personally think that the latter option makes more sense.
<tomhardy> yeah i agree
<Tex_Nick> tomhardy: see this, it's for 13.10 but I think holds true up to 115.04 ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/429590/what-are-the-advantages-disadvantages-of-the-new-encryption-feature-in-ubuntu-13
<lost> tomhardy: hey sorry i havent done this no and it doesnt havee openssh because i didnt know what to use thank you im terying to set up my own botnet
<Tex_Nick> 15.04 jeeze i was thinking a ways ahwd there :(
<xangua> 115.04, won't live for that
<lost> does anyone know some where i could go to download a bunch of scripts that are pre made ?
<Tex_Nick> xangua: lol ;-)
<tomhardy> lost: your way out of your depth.. get some books, learn the basics
<tomhardy> lost: anyone who makes anything clever most often has a very deep understanding of both programming and operating systems
<tomhardy> and bare in mind.. if your doing anything illegal.. most people get caught and are given hefty jail sentances
<adante> 115.05 sneaky skynet
<Tex_Nick> lost: you might try something like realVNC for gui remote connectivity ... multi-platform & relatively easy to setup & use
<tomhardy> wow that ubuntu installation was ridiclous
<tomhardy> fastest installation out of any operating system i've ever used for 30 years
<tomhardy> does dist-upgrade include upgrade?
<Tone> Yes it does
<tomhardy> swwet
<neonixcoder> I am having a strange issue with my USB drive..
<neonixcoder> What ever data I write in to it, I can not see it..
<neonixcoder> I checked if they are hidden and nothing like that.
<neonixcoder> but I can clearly see space has be reduced..
<neonixcoder> any suggestions experts?
<bodhi_zazen> what file system ?
<tomhardy> neonixcoder: you've gone in terminal and done ls -al ?
<Ben64> neonixcoder: need more information, what filesystem, what are you writing, where, etc
<bodhi_zazen> does the usb work on other OS ?
<neonixcoder> bodhi_zazen: Its a FAT file system and /etc/mtab content for this USB drive is "vfat rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,uid=1000,gid=1000,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,showexec,utf8,flush,errors=remount-ro 0 0"
<Guest9397> I have encrypted files on my Lubuntu, which isn't booting properly. The Lubuntu is running as a Virtualbox which may have been corrupted to some extent. I am running a live CD in virtualbox
<neonixcoder> tomhardy:Thats the first thing I did..
<neonixcoder> Ben64: I am writing some of my photos to it.. I can still see earlier(some 3 months back written data) written photos but not the ones which I written y'day.. in some folder
<neonixcoder> Any suggestion team?
<Guest9397> i will install zulucrypt, maybe i will be able to find and mount those encrypted files
<tomhardy> damn apple
<tomhardy> have to swap my mouse scroll direction
<tomhardy> lol
<BuzzardBuzz> while you are at it might swap that apple for an orange
<guest8574> What do you guys think of my cool looking desktop? http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2015-06-16-57XVoBwb.png
<tomhardy> i can see why the swapped it (for touch) but having to jump from osx to ubuntu all day.. i have ot have them the same :)
<guest8574> Any way to get rid of those annoying popups?
<BuzzardBuzz> just use a good popup blocker
<silva> hi, having some trouble with audible pings (i.e. ping -a google.com), checked to see if I could manually make the sound with "echo -e '\a'", but no dice. anyone know whats going on?
<Guest9397> I have a .ecryptfs/<username>/.ecryptfs folder with files "auto-mount auto-umount Private.mnt Private.sig wrapped-passphrase". There are encrypted files somewhere. How can I mount them manually?
<Guest9397> I installed zuluCrypt but I do not know what file to point it to
<petrvs> Guest9397: ls /usr/bin/*ecrypt*
<tomhardy> do you have to install sshd on desktop ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> tomhardy, no
<tomhardy> i mean.. does it come with it?
<cfhowlett> tomhardy, not by default
<Guest9397> Google has recommended ecryptfs-recover-private which is now searching for encrypted stuff
<tomhardy> ahh i see
<Guest9397> This would be easier if it weren't a live CD running in a virtualbox }:(
<cfhowlett> Guest9397, so ... install to vbox??
<petrvs> Guest9397: if I had to guess, recovery is more than you need, but whatever
<robbix> can anybody recommend a popular and intuitive IDE for HTML/Javascript/PHP editing in Ubuntu?
<regedit> Jordan_U: heya
<regedit> Jordan_U / TJ-: sadly, removing all HDDs did not help the BIOS find itself...
<lost> quantum: type this
<lost> quantum: sudo apt-get install openssh-client
<Guest9397> ok it is mounted and i can kinda sorta access the files?
<Guest9397> I think I am going to say screw it, and copy the files to a new partition then reinstall
<lost> quantum:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9P7LhrRXmk
<ant4t> robbix - bluefish?
<ant4t> sorry- didn't see the UDE after it :X
<robbix> ant4t: Tried that one. Giving others a shot to compare. I don't mind it.
<Guest9397> >click OK on giant operation and it freezes - you're not sure if it's just doing the giant operation, or nothing
<ant4t> robbix: so far the only thing i've had any luck with- coming from a long history with windows
<ant4t> really wish i knew why xchat doesn't autocomplete in ubuntu.. i feel incredibly stupid
<ant4t> @robbix: nothing seems to work correctly!
<cfhowlett> ant4t, xchat is abandonware.  try hexchat
<ant4t> hexchat you say?
<ant4t> ill check it out
<cfhowlett> FTW
<ant4t> i just recently reinstalled ubuntu, and adapting is going pretty okay- still used to windows WAY too much
<ubuntu491> ant4t: Just keep drinking the koolaid
<ant4t> haha
<ant4t> i'm trying not to, i think? unless you really mean that ;)
<havingabadday> Hi, hopefully everyones in a helpful mood and having a better day than i.
<ant4t> uh oh
<havingabadday> lol..
<ant4t> i highly doubt that
<ant4t> i completely crashed a network today- not on purpose.
<havingabadday> i'll try anyway. if not.. back to alcoholism.
<ant4t> and have no idea how to fix it- the office is using these super old VPN routers that i have NO experience with
<ant4t> i'm hoping they choose to go with new appliances, but we shall see
<ant4t> anyway, your problem?
<havingabadday> X99, 2 ssd's, sda=win 8.1 sdb=15.04 ubuntu. Not used ubuntu's installer, expected a popup for grub but that never happened? ... grub is installed on sdb but has poked my windows drive in someway that is causing it to bluescreen on bootup (5seconds of animation than bam, it goes down hard) no matter how i boot into the windows drive it fails so hard andfast i can't even see the error message. windows auto repairs are garbage, ... 4
<havingabadday> hour of googling is prooving that my google-foo is weak.
<havingabadday> too add to the mess my bios decided to have a sh1tfit and crap out on the USB drivers so i ended up flashing to the latest.. seems to have fixed that problem.
<ant4t> ant4t: weeee
<ant4t> much better. im guessing ;)
<havingabadday> new bios? kinda. it's uefi and it responds to inputs like you are daisy chained through 10 vnc windows
<Guest9397> Gparted complains "Invalid partition table on /dev/sda -- wrong signature 0" and won't let me resize
<Guest9397> i accidentally mounted to /tmp, crap
<havingabadday> moaning about windows and returning to alcohol it is then
<havingabadday> thanks anyway guys.
<SubCool> is anyone famliar with a VNC client that supports SSL? i had one that was amazing- it was Vimo or someting..
<B0g4r7> havingabadday, I find that holding the [left] shift key at boot time brings up the grub menu.
<lost> quantum:http://kpvz7kpmcmne52qf.onion/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<mark__> having problems installing ubuntu 15 on vaio z with 160 gb ssd raid 0 with windows 7 pro. when installed ubuntu it said i have multiple os, i choose the first option to install with windows keeping my files. i made a partition in windows before hand by shrinking my drive by 21 gb unallocated space. ubuntu has installed on that drive. but boot loader was fatal error. and i think it creaated 6 partitions now and the 6th one says out of parameters of hd
<explodes> Hey! Did an upgrade from 14.04 to 15.04 and now my main speakers do not work (headphones work fine)
<explodes> My soundcard is detected, so that's a plus
<xangua> explodes: how did you upgrade from 14.04 to 15.04? you can not upgrade directly from 14.04 to 15.04
<explodes> pulseaudio doesn't seem to know my soundcard exists
<explodes> hmm maybe it was 14.10? I rand "do-release-upgrade"
<explodes> I'm pretty sure it was 14.04
<SubCool> could someone help clarify the use of SSVNC.
<explodes> I've been googling for a couple of hours, was hoping someone here knew anything better
<SubCool> its suppsoed to be setting up stunnel, (got me if it is). But its running an x11vnc command, with attributes im not sure would work in my siutation. 'x11vnc -localhost' - since im connecting. im pretty sure that is NOT something i want to use.. right? '
<SubCool> wish i could help, but ive never had good use of ubuntu and sound cards..
<explodes> rebooting..
<lost> how do yo make a 1v1 chat on this irc?
<svetlana> lost: '/query nick'
<lost> svetlana: hi what i mean whas can i have a one on one chat but not be in this chat room?
<svetlana> yes, using the /query command
<lost> svetlana: query command?
<svetlana> yes
<svetlana> i.e. /query svetlana
<lost> can you explain?
<limberian> Good morning peepl. It's 8am here.
<liquidee> 7 here
<liquidee> :)
<limberian> Where are you from?
<liquidee> poland
<limberian> Should be awesome.
<squinty> lost: if using xchat or hexchat, right click on person's nick and then select "open dialog window".  first ask if it is ok to pm the person who you want a private session with
<limberian> Can I ask something
<somsip> limberian: as long as it is on topic
<limberian> I'm sure it is, how can I use my terminal without using weechat?
<somsip> limberian: open another instance of terminal
<limberian> I can't, weechat keeps opening instead.
<somsip> limberian: are you using unity?
<gunndawg> limberian: check your bashrc and make sure weechat isnt in there
<SubCool> there edoesnt seem to be a lot of poeple on tonight.
<limberian> I will, thanks :3
<gunndawg> limberian: also look in bash_profile
<SubCool> anyone famliar with Certs?
<Tex_Nick> out of curosity why would weechat open instead of terminal ? ... is that a common thing ?
<liquidee> yes, thats strange to me :o
<limberian> Actually I'm on debian right now. And when I open weechat on terminal, terminal becomes weechat.
<gunndawg> Tex_Nick: if its in your bash config then it will load whatever is in there
<gunndawg> if you have 'weechat' in your bashrc its giong to launch weechat when terminal starts
<liquidee> i know, buy why you have it there in the first place
<liquidee> how would this happen
<gunndawg> liquidee: Its not my computer. I have no clue why that would happen. Doesnt happen to me
<BuzzardBuzz> lost: cam i pm you?
<BuzzardBuzz> can*
<Tex_Nick> gunndawg: thanks for feedback ... does weechat add it's self to bashrc with standard install ?
<BuzzardBuzz> subcool: it has been really quiet
<Tex_Nick> offtopic has also been kinda quiet for 10 hrs or so
<BuzzardBuzz> subcool: do you want to make some self signed certs for your server?
<BuzzardBuzz> subcool: you need certs for running your ssl webserver
<DocMAX> hi
<DocMAX> is there a tool which checks if program is running and restart if its hanging or not running?
<agent_white> Evenin'
<BuzzardBuzz> hello its 12:30 am here near Chicago
<squinty> DocMax: for gui check out System Monitor...
<neewbee> System monitor is good, but it is CPU intensive when open.
<SubCool_> BuzzardBuzz, well, thats the thing. i know i have made one for my owncloud. but - im just worried about these certs. im not sure what they really are doing.
 * squinty is reminded yet once again why he rarely joins in this channel these days
<DocMAX> i have ubuntu server
<DocMAX> i need non-GUI
<squinty> then use your intellect and google for a viable solution such as kill, pkill etc etc etc
<ubuntu491> DocMAX: Install htop and try it, this all can be done from the command line as well
<neewbee> what is the difference b/w htop & top
<OerHeks> htop got more tools, and more visual performance-meters
<squinty> are  you really that limited on resources you can't install and experiment for yourself?
<DocMAX> htop cant monitor and restart a program
<DocMAX> it can monitor
<DocMAX> but cant restart
<Ben64> what is the program
<Bray90820_> Can I restart ubuntu through SSH?
<polyhydra> yes
<Bray90820_> How
<Ben64> sudo reboot
<kunji> Bray90820: It's better if you don't know :P
<Bray90820_> Thanks
<SubCool_> Bray90820_, use sudo reboot -f
<Bray90820_> Thanks
<OerHeks> Bray90820_, only if that ssh account has root priv.
<kunji> Bray90820: Be VERY CAREFUL that it will come back up as expected and you will be able to ssh in again.
<OerHeks> but you will find out
<Bray90820_> It does
<Bray90820_> it hung
<Bray90820_> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/1e54239be89bc499bbe4
<cyris212> whenever I use i3wm on my laptop it goes to sleep after 1-2 minutes (tested with ubuntu and debian)
<cyris212> any idea what that could be?
<boodllebat> i have a server and suddenly a random domain is pointing to my server how should i prevent that domain to pint my server thanks
<agent_white> cyris212: That's likely not an i3wm issue, but of the OS. You may want to look into managing ACPI events with systemd, or startup scripts to change this "1-2 minute" time.
<cyris212> agent_white: the funny thing is that xfce works without any problems
<Ben64> boodllebat: you can't
<boodllebat> somebody is hacking my server from honk kong
<Ben64> unlikely
<Tone_Float> i recovered a lot of my files but a lot are also corrupted it seems
<Tone_Float> :(
<agent_white> cyris212: KDE/GNOME/Xfce generally have programs that work with power-management to delay it or avoid it.
<Tone_Float> i'm fscking stuff to make it work better maybe
<lotuspsychje> Tone_Float: did you try photorec?
<agent_white> cyris212: Do some research into power-management and init scripts in ubuntu.
<Tone_Float> i did not try any undeleting things but i might
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | Tone_Float start photorec after installing
<ubottu> Tone_Float start photorec after installing: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-3build2 (vivid), package size 343 kB, installed size 1382 kB
<lotuspsychje> Tone_Float: it can recover data from far away ages
<Tone_Float> yum
<lotuspsychje> im testing gmail notifier indicator, and says login failed anyone had this issue before?
<Tone_Float> lotuspsychje: I am not entirely clear on how I would use photorec on a "private" encrypted partition
<Tone_Float> nor fsck for that matter. It doesn't show as a "Disk" option when I open program
<Ben64> you'd have to decrypt it first
<Tone_Float> it is decrypted and mounted, I can open some of the files but others are problematic
<Ben64> so use the decrypted device to make a copy, then photorec on that
<Tone_Float> er... like a straight cp?
<lotuspsychje> i found the problem on gmail notify, its gmail itself that blocks it and sends a mail to inbox to report the blocked login...someone knows a workaround for this?
<histo> lotuspsychje: under gmail settings you have to enable a login thing. trying to remember their name for it
<auzty> why i always get "Cannot start TLS: handshake failure" when sending mail using sendmail?
<auzty> is TLS related dependencies that i must install first?
<lotuspsychje> histo: yeah ive tryed, but it says wrong login
<histo> Tone_Float: I don't believe you'll have much  luck carving a mounted partition  that was using evcryption
<auzty> (this happened with one server, and the other server with same configuration didn't get that error)
<histo> lotuspsychje: are you using imap?
<lotuspsychje> histo: no the gmail notify indicator
<lotuspsychje> !info gm-notify | histo
<histo> lotuspsychje: notification indicator in what? what is it using for server settings
<ubottu> histo: gm-notify (source: gm-notify): highly Ubuntu integrated GMail notifier. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.10.3-0ubuntu3 (vivid), package size 20 kB, installed size 313 kB
<Tone_Float> i quit on getting more files back
<Tone_Float> I'm just going to use what i have and reinstall ubuntu
<Tone_Float> thank you for the help
<lotuspsychje> histo: not sure what service its using, but it says login failed and i type the right l:p for sure
<lotuspsychje> histo: after that i get a mail from gmail that it blocked a login
<histo> lotuspsychje: under gmail settings you have to allow whatever service it's trying like pop3  or imap
<lotuspsychje> histo: ah i found it mate, the link from gmail asks to block or enable apps
<histo> lotuspsychje: there ya go
<lotuspsychje> histo: so i unblocked apps, and bingo tnx!
<histo> Tone_Float: sorry I'm tired. if you mount the partition or an image if it, the under lying file system should stoll present itself like a block device and you could recover files like normal.
<Tone_Float> And I have done that before, histo, but that was when it was a encrypted full partition. Now it's just files in ~/.ecryptfs and idk it'll get the same options
<Tone_Float> I'm not too worried about it
<Dark-Bot> Hello, I installed Ubuntu 14.04 LTS with the intention of dual boot with Windows 7, however it boots directly into Ubuntu with no menu, how can I fix this?
<EriC^^> Dark-Bot: you can create an entry for windows in grub
<Dark-Bot> The partition and installation were done correctly
<EriC^^> try sudo update-grub
<Dark-Bot> Ok sweet thank you
<EriC^^> if it doesn't work, you can create the entry manually
<EriC^^> no problem
<Dark-Bot> It looks like it found a few things .. linux image, initrd image, linux image, initrd image, memtest86+, memtest86+, windows 7
<EriC^^> ok, great
<Dark-Bot> thank you eric
<EriC^^> no problem
<boodllebat> i wanna grep for two pattern like grep "phrase1" && "phrase2" myfile
<EriC^^> boodllebat: grep "phrase1\|phrase2" /myfile
<EriC^^> that's an or though
<histo> EriC^^: -e ?
<EriC^^> histo: it works without -e
<boodllebat> EriC^^: i want it like that only show which have both phrase1 and phrase2
<histo> EriC^^: he wants multiple patterns right?
<EriC^^> boodllebat: then grep "phrase1.*phrase" /myfile
<EriC^^> but that means phrase1 comes before phrase2 in the sentence
<EriC^^> histo: he wants if both are in the file
<histo> boodllebat: grep -e pattenr1 -e pattern2
<EriC^^> histo: not sure that's it, he wants if both are there
<EriC^^> does that work?
<boodllebat> EriC^^: yeah worked
<EriC^^> ok, cool
<TrojanXV> [ChanServ]
<nvk> hey, just a quick question
<polyhydra_> shoot
<nvk> I have downloaded a .deb file that has its data compressed with xz, how do I change the compression?
<OerHeks> nvk, see man xz # -0 ... -9              Select a compression preset level.  The default is -6.
<histo> nvk: why?
<nvk> histo: actually I'm trying to install a deb file in an old distro, and i'm getting this error " contains ununderstood data member data.tar.xz/    , giving up"
<nvk> I read that changing the compression might do the trick, but haven't found how
<OerHeks> nvk, you better check the md5sum, if provided
<OerHeks> and a corrupt xz container, what would you change to fix ?
<nvk> OerHeks: is it that the package is corrupted?
<OerHeks> It is not saying all oke, is it?
<OerHeks> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Dark-Bot> hey eric are you still here?
<Dark-Bot> just wondering if there any way to set windows as the default in grub?
<alumnat> hi
<lasers> Dark-Bot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/ChangeDefaultOS
<histo> Dark-Bot: edit /etc/default/grub and then sudo update-grub
<alumnat> hello
<Dark-Bot> thanks
<the-erm> hello
<EriC^^> hello
<grunhart> yo
<the-erm> Does anyone know how to get gstreamer to play flv files that are h264?  I've installed every good, bad & ugly plugin I can find yet to no avail.
<the-erm> Yet it still keeps reporting missing plugin.
<grunhart> I just use VLC for everything, never had problem with it...
<the-erm> Well the problem is I've been developing a media player for years now.
<the-erm> Which is based on gstreamer.
<the-erm> It's weird because mplayer works fine.  Yet there are no gstreamer1.0-ffmpeg plugins.
<histo> the-erm: do you ahve ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<the-erm> Let me check
<the-erm> http://pastebin.ca/3029925
<the-erm> I have restricted, but not restricted-extras listed.
<the-erm> I see what you're saying sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<the-erm> Apparently I was missing something in that package.
<the-erm> Thanks.
<the-erm> Let's see if that works.
<the-erm> on_sync_message: missing-plugin
<the-erm> MISSING PLUGGIN
<the-erm> Nope alas that doesn't work either.
<the-erm> hmm.
<histo> the-erm: should be in the good plugins
<histo> weird
<the-erm> Ya.
<the-erm> In the past I've installed every gstreamer pluginn and it just sorta worked.
<histo> the-erm: double check that gstreamer0.10-plugins-good is installed
<the-erm> sure
<the-erm> Yup it's installed
<the-erm> Do you want me to paste it :)
<the-erm> http://pastebin.ca/3029928
<the-erm> Perhaps I'm using the wrong playbin ... I don't know.  It's odd.
<the-erm> I'll check in #gstreamer and see if there is any advice there.
<Beetlejuice> sup
<Beetlejuice> i'm using xubuntu
<histo> Beetlejuice: good
<Beetlejuice> hexchat
<Beetlejuice> ufw
<farooq> good
<Beetlejuice> can i /sysinfo
<Beetlejuice> ?
<lotuspsychje> Beetlejuice: this channel is to be used for ubuntu support only
<Beetlejuice> ah ok
<Beetlejuice> i used a 4.0 kernel
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | Beetlejuice
<ubottu> Beetlejuice: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support  discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<Beetlejuice> aha
<Beetlejuice> np
 * ObrienDave waves from never-never land ;P
<blzz> Hello, I just ran `cat /proc/mdstat` and discovered that a disk in my RAID5 array went down.  How can I determine which disk is involved?
<histo> blzz: does mdstat have any info about the disk?
<blzz> histo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11729503/  Not anything specific
<blzz> histo, uh wait, I'm an idiot
<jordan_> anybody have experience compiling 4.0.5 for ubuntu 15.04?
<ObrienDave> 4.0.5 what?
<jordan_> kernel
<jordan_> linux kernel 4.0.5
<ObrienDave> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ObrienDave> it would be nice if you said so to begin with ;P
<jordan_> Sorry my mistake
<blzz> Okay, so there doesn't seem to be anything wrong with the disk that went down.  Is it safe just to add it back to the RAID array?
<lotuspsychje> !kernel | jordan_
<ubottu> jordan_: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<Alcapote> Hi :) I have a small question, when you want to make a script, which language do you prefere to use ? Bash, python, perl or other  ?
<liquidee_> Alcapote: depends on what you want to do
<liquidee_> Alcapote: "make a script" is too general. Depends on what do you want to achieve
<mistralol> I have some problem with virtualbox in vivid. It appears that it will run windows vms fine. However if i start a ubuntu virtual machine (also vivid) it locks up the host. Unfortunatly I cannot get it to produce and opps either anyone any suggestions?
<bhuey> What's the current method of getting autologin for a getty on ttyS0 ?
<bhuey> I've seen --autologin username for the options but it doesn't seem to work
<bhuey> It use to work in 14.10
<dreamer> hi all, trying to upgrade 2 (identical) machines with new fglrx. one went fine while the other gives: http://pastebin.com/uBh2Mv87
<dreamer> btw on 14.04
<akash> hi
<farooq> hi
<farooq> I am using ubuntu 14.04
<farooq> i face a problem whenever ethernet wire is unpluged system not connected to the internet after reconnecting. The only solution works is system restart. Can anyone has any idea?
<farooq> Please help
<blz> Hello, I'm a bit overwhelmed by all the options out there for backing up my (headless) server OS and I could really use some advice/recommendations.  My requirements are as follows:  (1) I must be able to restore the entire system state (2) backup must run without any server downtime (3) delta backups strongly preferred (4) archive compression and encryption is strongly preferred
<histo> !backup This page has a few options | blz
<ubottu> histo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<t0by> blz, I don't know but that's kind of what most backup technologies provide, in general. Even tape can be used for incremental backups, consider http://surf.ml.seikei.ac.jp/~nakano/dump-restore/dump-restore-mini-HOWTO.en.html#ss1.1
<histo> !backup | blz This page has a few options
<ubottu> blz This page has a few options: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<blz> histo, hmm I like the first page.  Thanks
<histo> farooq: how are you configuring your network?
<histo> blz: I believe there is a table on that page that breaks them all down
<t0by> blz, for non-gigantic data sets I am partial to tape or other removable media. The medium itself is inexpensive and you can have multiple backups on multiple different medias in different places, if you rely on RAID o ah hard disk with a z-backup you have a single point of failure.
<farooq> using dhcp
<histo> farooq: using the network manager or are you editing the /etc/network/interfaces by hand?
<blz> t0by, the issue here has more to do with software than media.  This is a home server so it's not, strictly-speaking, critical infrastructure
<blz> t0by, it's just that I have a working setup and it would be a pain to redo :)
<blz> So I'd rather not go out and buy a tape deck
<t0by> blz,well, those are very cheap on the Evil Bay these days. Just saying :)
<wasp__> blz, there are loads of options, Cloudberry & Bacula are 2 options we use at work. Both are pretty decent, I use Tarsnap for my private servers.
<blz> Really I just have one 16 GB SSD that hosts the OS files and I'd ideally like to take a snapshot at a given point in time without having to dismount anything
<blz> wasp__, I like the sound of tarsnap
<wasp__> It's both decent & cheap
<blz> oh but this is cloud storage :/  I was just hoping to store everything on a server at work
<wasp__> Bacula then :)
<blz> alright, I'll give it a whirl :)
<wasp__> We use it to back up file servers, databases, web servers etc all seems to take it in it's stride
<stemid> it takes a little work but I made my own backup system using rsnapshot and attic. it gives me a better dedup ratio than symantec netbackup.
<farooq> I got this error after two to three minutes"could not connect dbus"
<k1l_> farooq: what ubuntu exactly? what desktop? what errormessage (pastebin)? from what program?
<farooq> I have not configured using gui on from file that is /etc/network/interfaces
<okand|2> hi
<k1l_> farooq: i still dont know what setup you use and what the real issue is
<farooq> @ kll_ I am using ubuntu 14.04 with gnome desktop
<k1l_> farooq: and you are using the networkmanager?
<farooq> Issue is whenever ethernet unpluged it is not connected after plub in. Internet is working after restart
<farooq> yes
<k1l_> farooq: yes, because if you dont use the networkmanager you need to do that manually. use ifup and ifdown.
<k1l_> you choose to not use the service, so you need to do it manually
<farooq> I got some error after some time regarding dbus
<crazyhorse18> how do you restart networking in ubutnu 15.04 ?
<k1l_> farooq: if you set the settings in the /etc/network/interfaces the networkmanager will not make the networks
<jokoon> anybody knows how to recover a win7 that won't boot anymore ? all I have is a win8.1 and a ubuntu 11 live cd
<jokoon> and no linux installed
<k1l_> crazyhorse18: since its systemd now use sysctl
<farooq> i used ifup and if down also and /etc/init.d/networking restart but network not up
<hateball> !windows | jokoon
<ubottu> jokoon: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<cfhowlett> jokoon, errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr , ask ##windows?
<crazyhorse18> sudo systemctl restart ?
<farooq> sudo systemctl restart ? IS THIS FOR ME?
<k1l_> farooq: no!
<k1l_> crazyhorse18: sudo systemctl restart network
<jokoon> nobody answes on the windows channel -- for 1hr now
<k1l_> jokoon: we cant tell you how to repair a windows. see if there is other windows support.
<cfhowlett> jokoon, not an ubuntu issue, and we don't support windows.  shocking, I know, but true
<crazyhorse18> k1l_ didn't seem to work
<farooq> this is the configuration of /etc/network/interfaces file "# interfaces(5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8)auto loiface lo inet loopback"
<k1l_> crazyhorse18: details matter
<crazyhorse18> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/929fdc4154c5d1f44c5e << i added this to my /etc/network/interfaces
<no_gravity> Hello! Does anybody know how to wait for a keypress inside a read loop? pseudocode: while read -r line { ... do stuff... WAIT FOR KEYPRESS ... } < file.txt
<k1l_> !paste | farooq
<ubottu> farooq: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<crazyhorse18> sudo systemctl restart networking    and then ifconfigh eth0 | grep inet addr   and it's still on dhcp 1.1.104
<asadmoosvi> hi
<asadmoosvi> I have recently installed ubuntu 14.04.02 on my dell 7348 notebook which also has a touchscreen
<asadmoosvi> the cursor shows up when i boot up the system
<asadmoosvi> but then it disappears and the touchpad does not seem to work
<asadmoosvi> when i close the lid
<asadmoosvi> and open it back
<asadmoosvi> the touchpad works fine
<asadmoosvi> how can i fix this?
<asadmoosvi> please help
<asadmoosvi> please anyone?
<cfhowlett> !patience | asadmoosvi
<ubottu> asadmoosvi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<EriC^^> asadmoosvi: what is shown in dmesg after you open the lid? maybe that can tell
<crazyhorse18> hmm ok i also tried sudo ifup eth0 and i get  "ifup: couldn't read interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces""
<asadmoosvi> in dmesg? how do I check that
<EriC^^> asadmoosvi: open a terminal and type dmesg
<k1l_> crazyhorse18: what are the file permissions of interfaces?
<asadmoosvi> umm unfortunately i had gotten fed up of this problem and i installed linux mint, where the touchpad works perfectly, but I want to go back to ubuntu...
<crazyhorse18> -rw-r--r--
<farooq> kill please review this URL:http://paste.ubuntu.com/11729703/
<crazyhorse18> k1l_, -rw-r--r--
<crazyhorse18> k1l_, -rw-r--r-- root:root
<cfhowlett> asadmoosvi, for mint support ask mint.  after you install ubuntu, come back for support
<cfhowlett> !mint | asadmoosvi
<ubottu> asadmoosvi: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<k1l_> crazyhorse18: that looks right.
<asadmoosvi> so I should come back here once I get ubuntu installed again?
<cfhowlett> asadmoosvi, correctomundo
<asadmoosvi> alright. :)
<k1l_> farooq: so you are using the networkmanager and dont use the /etc/network/interfaces
<crazyhorse18> k1l: you mean me?
<k1l_> crazyhorse18: no
<farooq> you know well
<NoOova> Could i send to a socket via /proc/PID/fd/SOCKET_FD_ID?
<farooq> @kill_ why your text is showing red in my channel?
<farooq> could not connect to dbus session bus
<farooq> this message is pop up after some time
<Johnny_Linux> farooq , give it some time
<k1l_> crazyhorse18: hmm, dont know then what you changed else
<k1l_> farooq: its called "hightlight". its when your line starts with the correct nick of the other person.
<sheldonh> when defining an upstart service, and saying "start on starting x", is x the name of the file in /etc/init (sans .conf)?
<farooq> thank you kill
<jokoon> of course you wont help me for my windows problem, its a competitor :)
<farooq> Johnny_Linux I given 5 to 10 minutes
<cfhowlett> jokoon, yeah, THAT'S why ..
<Johnny_Linux> farooq , some times it takes time for research, you should know that, be polite.
<jokoon> linux and windows are like apples and oranges though
<jokoon> you cant compare them
<mcphail> jokoon: please stop the offtopic chat here
<farooq> Johnny_Linux sorry i was understand that you say to give time to system to connect to the internet
<Johnny_Linux> jokoon , did you read the entry guidelines when entering ?
<cfhowlett> jokoon windows is off-topic here.  install ubuntu and we can help.  otherwise best of luck
<k1l_> farooq: the question is what did you change on your system. originally ubuntu works fine with reconnecting on the ethernet cable
<jokoon> ok Ill stop trolling this corporate channel
<asadmoosvi> hi i'm back and have installed ubuntu 14.04.02
<asadmoosvi> the touchscreen is working but the touchpad is not
<EriC^^> ok, try closing the lid then open it and type dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999 in the terminal
<asadmoosvi> okay
<ircnode0> somebody know how to install deal.ii package in Ubuntu 14.04? According to this ( https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/deal.ii ) page there is deal.ii package
<asadmoosvi_> the cursor has shown up but it is not moving with the touchpad
<asadmoosvi_> what do i type in the teminal?
<EriC^^> type dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<ircnode0> tried "sudo apt-cache search deal.ii" ==> nothing also apt-cache search libdeal ==> nohting
<k1l_> ircnode0: which ubuntu are you on?
<EriC^^> also cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<ircnode0> k1l_: Ubuntu 14.04
<k1l_> ircnode0: there is no package from 12.10 to 15.04
<asadmoosvi_> http://termbin.com/8z00 <---- this is the output
<k1l_> ircnode0: seems like the project or the maintainer was dead in that timeframe. last package is 12.04 and now since 15.04
<asadmoosvi_> http://termbin.com/faj5
<asadmoosvi_> I can see the cursor on the screen but I just cant move it using the touchpad
<asadmoosvi_> its just in the center of the screen
<EriC^> ok did you close the lid and open it like before?
<asadmoosvi_> yes
<EriC^> ok, did you type the dmesg command?
<asadmoosvi_> yeah i got those two links ive sent
<EriC^> asadmoosvi_: which laptop do you have?
<EriC^> asadmoosvi_: sorry i got dc
<EriC^> can you paste them again?
<ircnode0> k1l_: Can I just download package from 15.04 and "dpkg -i" ?
<asadmoosvi_> sure
<asadmoosvi_> http://termbin.com/8z00
<cfhowlett> ircnode0, not built for 14.04 so don't expect it to work
<asadmoosvi_> http://termbin.com/faj5
<k1l_> ircnode0: might not install, or break other things in worst case
<ircnode0> Understood. I will try to compile it from the source.
<asadmoosvi_> Eric?
<asadmoosvi_> Did you get the links?
<EriC^> asadmoosvi_: yes, xorg picks up the touchpad
<EriC^> which laptop are you using?
<Guest43512> how can I set up anonymous email A/c
<asadmoosvi_> I'm using a Dell Inspiron 7348
<Guest43512> .
<asadmoosvi_> http://www.dell.com/us/p/inspiron-13-7348-laptop/pd <--------------- This is the laptop I'm using
<EriC^> asadmoosvi_: ok, try sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<asadmoosvi_> Okay, then?
<EriC^> asadmoosvi_: add blacklist i2c_hid
<EriC^> blacklist i2c_hid
<asadmoosvi_> Does it matter where in the file I add it? Do I just add it at the end?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<EriC^> asadmoosvi_: add it at the end
<asadmoosvi_> okay done
<asadmoosvi_> now?
<EriC^> asadmoosvi_: did you save it?
<asadmoosvi_> yeah
<EriC^> asadmoosvi_: type sudo depmod -ae
<asadmoosvi_> depmod: WARNING: -e needs -E or -F
<asadmoosvi_> That's what I got
<EriC^> asadmoosvi_: ok, nevermind type sudo update-initramfs -u -k all
<asadmoosvi_> okay now?
<EriC^> ok, type sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<asadmoosvi_> Then?
<EriC^> in the line that says quiet splash, add i8042.nopnp
<asadmoosvi_> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash i8042.nopnp"
<asadmoosvi_> Like that?
<EriC^> correct
<EriC^> save, then type sudo update-grub
<asadmoosvi_> done, now?
<EriC^> asadmoosvi_: type sudo nano /etc/modules
<asadmoosvi_> Okay, then?
<EriC^> add synaptics_i2c
<asadmoosvi_> just at the end like last time?
<EriC^> yeah
<Timbo> anyone on 14.10?
<Timbo> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<Timbo>  libopenvg1-mesa-dev : Depends: libopenvg1-mesa (= 10.3.2-0ubuntu0.1) but 10.4.0~git20141112.7a82961b-0ubuntu0ricotz is to be installed
<asadmoosvi_> alright done
<asadmoosvi_> Eric, what do I do next?
<lotuspsychje> Timbo: maybe time to upgrade?
<lotuspsychje> Timbo: 14.10 will be eol pretty soon
<doublethinker> I'm using Ubuntu. Is it possible to make a snapshot of it, back that up, wipe the drive, install Windows, and then install the OS with the snapshot/files?
<Timbo> lotuspsychje: perhaps, but packages shouldn't be broken, eol or not
<Timbo> manually installed the dependency and it's happy though
<cfhowlett> doublethinker, no, but you can image and restore the exact copy of the present state
<lotuspsychje> Timbo: did you add a ppa?
<asadmoosvi_> ?
<doublethinker> cfhowlett, what should I google for to learn how to do that?
<Timbo> lotuspsychje: nah
<cfhowlett> !backup | doublethinker
<ubottu> doublethinker: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Timbo> at least not that would affect this
<astroduck> Hi, I get 404 when doing sudo apt-get update: [https://dpaste.de/jEmg] my /etc/apt/sources.list [https://dpaste.de/gWv3]. I dont remember why I added i386 package anymore
<lotuspsychje> Timbo: can you explain what you been trying to do exactly?
<cfhowlett> doublethinker, cloning is one you should check
<asadmoosvi_> Eric, I've added synaptics_i2c to /etc/modules
<doublethinker> thank you
<cfhowlett> doublethinker, happy2help!
<Timbo> lotuspsychje: apt-get install libopenvg1-mesa-dev
<lotuspsychje> Timbo: yes, but why?
<Timbo> grabbing the build deps for qt5
<asadmoosvi_> ?
<noethics> https://i.imgur.com/H8KS85R.jpg
<asadmoosvi_> Is the process done? The cursor still doesn't seem to work with my touchpad...
<k1l_> noethics: this is not the right channel for this
<asadmoosvi_> EriC^: Are you there?
<asadmoosvi_> EriC^: Do I have to reboot my sytem now or do I still have to do something else?
<lotuspsychje> Timbo: can this help? https://wiki.qt.io/Install_Qt_5_on_Ubuntu
<asadmoosvi_> EriC^: Hmm?
<Timbo> lotuspsychje: don't worry, I already resolved the problem by manually installing the dependency
<Timbo> lotuspsychje: thanks though
<asadmoosvi_> ...
<asadmoosvi_> um
<asadmoosvi_> Is EriC^ still here?
<VastRiver> #linuxba
<lotuspsychje> !patience | asadmoosvi_
<ubottu> asadmoosvi_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<lotuspsychje> asadmoosvi_: its best you re-ask your question in one line here once in a while, so other can also help you
<asadmoosvi_> ubottu: No, EriC^ was guiding me and he had told me to do some steps but now he has left so I am not sure what I have to do next...
<ubottu> asadmoosvi_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> asadmoosvi_: thats why you need to re-ask your issue here once in a while, if other volunteers leave
<Johnny_Linux> asadmoosvi_  just stand by, maybe he is looking for something
<EriC^> asadmoosvi_: sorry, i'm back
<EriC^> restart
<asadmoosvi_> EriC^: No problem!
<VastRiver> jion #linuxba
<asadmoosvi_> EriC^: So it should be fixed after restarting? I'll restart and come back
<EriC^> asadmoosvi_: ok
<EriC^> asadmoosvi: did it work?
<asadmoosvi> EriC^: It works now!
<EriC^> cool
<asadmoosvi> EriC^: Thank you so much!
<EriC^> :D
<EriC^> no problem!
<asadmoosvi> EriC^: What was the problem?
<EriC^> i don't know i just followed a guide from a bug report
<asadmoosvi> EriC^: Alright, thanks again :)
<EriC^> no problem :)
<asadmoosvi> See you!
<EriC^> see you
<IrfanAlam> how to delete a fine from every where  ?
<IrfanAlam> *file
<lotuspsychje> IrfanAlam: what kind of file you want to delete?
<IrfanAlam> I want to delete .htaccess file from all the directory
<IrfanAlam> lotuspsychje: are you there >
<DarkSim> Hello! I'm having problems with a HP printer on Ubuntu 14.04, I got this strange preset that it adds a lot of bottom margin and I noticed I can't edit any kind of settings for the printer, it just reverts as soon as I hit OK
<lotuspsychje> IrfanAlam: can this help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/3865/how-to-find-and-delete-duplicate-files
<lotuspsychje> DarkSim: have you installed hplip?
<DarkSim> lotuspsychje: Yes I installed the latest HPlip and it found the printer and everything, if I go into settings I think under job settings the advanced option "media-col: media-bottom-margin" might be what's causing it but I can't remove or edit that or any setting
<DarkSim> lotuspsychje: and I can't seem to find any option in HP's own software which affects margin
<lotuspsychje> DarkSim: did you try reboot to reset cups perhaps?
<tiger0616> hello
<DarkSim> lotuspsychje: rebooting...
<kostkon> tiger0616: hi
<TJ-> DarkSim: you need sudo privileges to edit printer settings I seem to recall
<DarkSim_> lotuspsychje: Rebooted and it didn't work
<lotuspsychje> DarkSim_: wich ubuntu version is this?
<DarkSim_> lotuspsychje: 14.04
<lotuspsychje> !info hplip trusty
<ubottu> hplip (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 3.14.3-0ubuntu3.2 (trusty), package size 62 kB, installed size 384 kB
<DarkSim_> lotuspsychje: what does that mean?
<lotuspsychje> DarkSim_: just wanna look at the version, not sure what causes this issue for you
<soee> guys someone had this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11730061/ ?
<TJ-> DarkSim: which printer model is it with the issue. It's not unknown for the PPD files to be incorrect and need fixing
<Jakey2> Is there a sql server management studio for ubuntu
<Jakey2> Is there a sql server management studio for ubuntu
<Jakey2> ?
<NicholasC> Jakey2, why would there be?
<NicholasC> MSSQL is a Windows only product that only runs on Windows - why would there be a Linux-based management suite for it?
<Jakey2> i swithing workflows to ubuntu
<NicholasC> Nope, it doesn't exist. It won't work with Wine either.
<Jakey2> *I'm
<Jakey2> ok
<NicholasC> Either RDP into a windows machine somewhere or set up a VM with Windows.
<Jakey2> ok thanks for the info
<ablest1980> hello need some help
<crocket> How do I get a guest session on ubuntu gnome?
<ablest1980> i install a cpu freq scaler thing how do i remove it?
<crocket> The only way I know is to install lightdm on ubuntu gnome, which is not ideal.
<DarkSim_> lotuspsychje: I balled on an option called "Pretty Print" or something and that seems to have solved it
<TvFred> HI, I run chromium-browser from LXDE autostart file in kiosk mode, when sometimes an hard reset occours a "chromium didn't shut correctly..." message appears at next boot: how can override (ignore and not show) this message ??? some switch to add to starting line ?  Thanks
<DarkSim_> lotuspsychje: is it OK if I ask another thing tho?
<Jakey2> NicholasC, what about http://squirrel-sql.sourceforge.net/?
<NicholasC> crocket, https://github.com/ksinit/gnome-help-mobile/blob/master/user-addguest.html the actual docs have.. poofed. so save this as a text file and open it with a browser.
<NicholasC> Jakey2, I personally dislike using non-official management suites for my software, so I don't know. Sorry.
<Jakey2> fair point
<NicholasC> TvFred, come on, mate, you could've googled this. https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/forum/#!topic/chromium-discuss/D2bsW1wdfac
<hateball> TvFred: havent tried this myself, but have a look at http://superuser.com/questions/873381/how-can-i-disable-the-chromium-didn-t-shut-down-correctly-message-when-my-brow
<luvenfu> can i hide and show the clock using terminal?
<TvFred> NicholasC - hateball : thank you both !!!
<ahop> Hi!
<ahop> Can I send a file via FTP via Cmdline?
<ahop> sorry: SFTP
<hateball> !scp | ahop
<ubottu> ahop: scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<Ben64> ahop: scp or rsync can do it, there are probably others
<crocket> NicholasC, What is that?
<NicholasC> crocket, and explanation on how to set up guest accounts in Gnome 3.
<NicholasC> Which is what you asked.
<crocket> NicholasC, Do you mean a set of instructions for gdm?
<NicholasC> No, it's an HTML page. A webpage.
<ahop> thanks about scp, i'll try this!
<NicholasC> As I mentioned, the official docs seem to be down/missing, so this translates into a webpage
<NicholasC> crocket, http://i.imgur.com/dza88ok.png
<crocket> NicholasC, That's just a set of instructions for creating a passwordless account.
<crocket> A guest session is a temporary session that wipes out every data on logout.
<crocket> A passwordless account doesn't do that.
<NicholasC> This is true.
<NicholasC> http://askubuntu.com/questions/631/starting-a-guest-session-from-the-login-screen which I assumed you meant, as googling guest sessions gets your plenty of instructions.
<luvenfu> what's the name of clock of ubuntu, can  i configure that by terminal?
<crocket> NicholasC, All of them are nasty hacks that don't actually work.
<lotuspsychje_> luvenfu: maybe there's a value you can change in dconf-editor?
<kokut> anyone knows how to set up a cron every minute? this is for every 5 minutes right? */5 * * * *  so */1 * * * * would be for every minute?
<Pumpkin-_> or just * * * * *
<lotuspsychje_> !cron | kokut
<ubottu> kokut: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<luvenfu> lotuspsychje_: did you mean gsettings, because dconf is only the interface
<lotuspsychje_> luvenfu: yeah, but not sure if clock can be enabled/disabled from there
<luvenfu> lotuspsychje_: where are the configurations?
<luvenfu> there is some file?
<lotuspsychje_> luvenfu: you can use dconf write...from terminal also
<kokut> anyone knows how to prevent cron from running again before finishing the last task?
<luvenfu> lotuspsychje_: but it will save in the original file of config?
<lotuspsychje_> luvenfu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/72070/how-do-i-change-dconf-keys-without-a-gui-for-a-post-install-script
<luvenfu> lotuspsychje_: thanks
<ahop> Ben64: I tried with scp
<ahop> but I cannot pass the password via scp filename root@ip:/filename
<ahop> google gives me "sshpass"
<ahop> but this is not available on my RPi with apt-get install sshpass
<hateball> ahop: you should be prompted for the password
<ahop> hateball: I need to do this in a script
<ahop> so no prompt wanted
<hateball> ahop: you can use ssh keys
<mcphail> kokut: lots of ways. Often you get the process to check if a file exists. If not, create it and remove whenever process finishes. If file already exists, abort. Why do you need to run a job every minute?
<ahop> hateball: is it short to do this?
<kokut> mcphail: i'm testing stuff
<lotuspsychje_> luvenfu: check this in dconf com.canonical.indicator.datetime
<kokut> for some reason my cron is not working
<luvenfu> lotuspsychje_: right
<hateball> ahop: yes, look at http://www.lindonslog.com/linux-unix/ssh-keygen-keys/ for instance
<kokut> i have many cron tasks at the same time, is that a probable cause?
<luvenfu> yes, i did found it and the task i want, many thanks
<lotuspsychje_> !yay | luvenfu
<ubottu> luvenfu: Glad you made it! :-)
<mcphail> kokut: might be, if you have created some form of race condition
<mcphail> kokut: other causes more likely, though
<ahop> hateball: I think it's the easier tutorial I've seen about this! thanks one million times!
<ahop> now I understood how it works!
<hateball> ahop: :)
<ahop> I always found it complex before, now i see it's not
<hateball> Poor documentation can make anything seem complex
<Mion> ahop: allowing ssh as root is bad practice btw
<Mion> ahop: also you should not use rsa2048, which sadly, is usually the default
<ahop> It's only a toy server, so I don't think too much (now) about extra security
<t0by> ahop, just saying that your toy server could be used for malicious purpouses if somebody gained access.
<t0by> which may or may not land you into hot water.
<dexstarrrr> Hi there, I have somehow managed to introduce screen tearing into my Ubuntu 15.04 install. I'm using a Haswell with integrated graphics
<dexstarrrr> Nothing I can change in Compiz makes a difference
<underyx> hey there
<underyx> the trusty64 Vagrant box (https://atlas.hashicorp.com/ubuntu/boxes/trusty64) has been getting a bunch of updates recently, but none of them have any changes listed
<underyx> how do I contact someone at canonical who's responsible for this?
<underyx> I can't seem to find any way get in touch with them
<Pici> underyx: I'd expect them to match the changelogs posted for the other cloud image builds, like at https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/trusty/current/unpacked/release_notes.txt
<underyx> Pici, cool, didn't know this existed, thank you!
<Pici> underyx: the source for the vagrant boxes are on that server too: https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/vagrant/trusty/
<geothom230> does anybody know how to find usb wifi adapter that supported from ubuntu?
<Jedi1> join /cisco
<Fuchs> /join #channel
<hateball> geothom230: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/category/WIRELESS/
<geothom230> hateball:thanx man
<hateball> geothom230: other things may of course work, google your chipset model + ubuntu
<cheetahw26> the wifi on my box appears to be stuck in some strange loop... it keeps connecting/disconnecting to the wireless router... on my router I keep seeing: "associated", "deauthenticated due to local deauth request"  I thought it might be the router so I tested on a few others, but I experience the same issue
<hateball> cheetahw26: what chipset is this?
<hateball> and driver
<cheetahw26> the error on the box is: rockchip 3188 I believe... not sure what driver, how can I find out?
<cheetahw26> the error on the box is: Link down reason: WLC_E_LINK
<cheetahw26> before that ctrl-even-disconnected
<cheetahw26> event*
<hateball> cheetahw26: "lspci -k" should give relevant info
<cheetahw26> no pci... it's a rockchip
<zacktu> I am trying to execute a program that fails for not finding the shared library libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.  Is that in one of the packages in synaptic?
<TJ-> zacktu: "sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-0"
<Rush2112> hey guys, im trying to extract some files. i'm using the command "su -c 'tar zxvf filename.tar.gz -C ~/Documents
<Heather|TRIGGERE> http://8ch.net/v/src/1434541411492.png
<Rush2112> it then lets me input something, starting with >, but it keeps letting me do that forever
<Rush2112> am I doing something wrong?
<hateball> Rush2112: well that line is missing a " at the end. and I dont understand why you're using su at all
<hateball> the string for tar itself is missing an ' also
<zacktu> libgtk2.0-0 is already installed.   Could it be another package?
<Rush2112> well, its because when i try to just extract the tar.gz normally (i.e. without any terminal stuff) it gives me an error and tells me something was truncated
<Rush2112> what can I use instead of SU?
<HoloPed> Hey guys, how do I commandline mount a windows usb drive? The problem is that it has a 1k partition (the first one) and want the mount to be smart enough to use the biggest partition
<hateball> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<hateball> HoloPed: You'll explicitly specify partition to mount regardless of its size
<HoloPed> hateball, this is an automated system
<HoloPed> I'm looking for a way to do it without specifiing the partition
<fantasma> e ae
<Starface> l
<Rush2112> hateball: Is there another way I can extract a file like that?
<Starface> Try you Luck Here http://tinyurl.com/p2vb8po
<hateball> HoloPed: suppose you could use something like "fdisk -l" with awk or something to query the largest partition, perhaps there are smarter ways
<hateball> HoloPed: I mean "parted -l"
<hateball> Rush2112: "tar xvzf file.tar.gz -C ~/Whatever" should be sufficient so long as your permissions are correct
<Rush2112> how can i checck my permissions?
<Rush2112> also when i try that, i get gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file
<Rush2112> tar: unexpected EOF in archive
<Rush2112> tar: error is not recoverable: exiting now
<hateball> Perhaps the file is corrupted
<Rush2112> i guess i can just download it again and try again
<Rush2112> though it did happen with two downloads
<Rush2112> https://eclipse.org/downloads/download.php?file=/technology/epp/downloads/release/luna/SR2/eclipse-java-luna-SR2-linux-gtk-x86_64.tar.gz
<Rush2112> thats what i'm trying to install, if it helps
<hateball> Rush2112: any reason you're not installing Eclipse from the repos?
<Janels1> why don't you use vim
<Pici> vim isn't exactly an IDE.
<NetworkingPro> http://www.complex.com/pop-culture/2015/06/pornhub-launches-indiegogo-campaign-for-first-adult-film-in-space
<Pici> hateball: iirc, the version in the repositories  is terribly out of date
<Pici> NetworkingPro: please don't share random links in this channel.
<NetworkingPro> haha sorry man
<NetworkingPro> i actually didnt look at what chan i was in
<NetworkingPro> didnt mean to
<Janels1> vim + javacomplete
<NetworkingPro> #awkward
<hateball> Pici: I see
<Rush2112> hateball: does the checksum on that site matter? i can pick MD5, SHA-1, or SHA-512
<hateball> Rush2112: no, but you may as well go with md5 and verify it
<Rush2112> hateball: I'm not getting Eclipse from the repos because I have no idea what that means. You want me to install it through terminal? I'll do that but I don't know how.
<robbix> Rush2112: Eclipse is an IDE if I remember correctly. Type sudo apt-get install eclipse to download it and it should be available in your app list afterwards.
<robbix> A Java dev tool.
<hateball> Rush2112: either what robbix said, or using the software centre
<robbix> well yeah, software centre will do it too
<zacktu> My error message is this: "error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory".  I found the file "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0"  I can do a symbolic link to it, but what is the specific name of the file to link?
<mgolisch> zacktu: stuff in /usr/lib should be found by default your probably running a 32bit and missing the 32bit version of that library
<mgolisch> +app
<acqant_> what's the secret to add a static ip with preseed on 14.04.2
<acqant_> nothing seems to work ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netcfg/+bug/1361902 )
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1361902 in netcfg (Ubuntu) "14.04 /etc/network/interfaces is always overwritten by Preseed" [Undecided,Fix released]
<zacktu> mgolisch: My system is 64bit.   "file" says that it is an  ELF 32-bit LSB executable.  So is there a next step?
<heeen> how do I get into the grub CLI
<heeen> if I hold shift it just say "GRUB _"
<mgolisch> zacktu: yes install the 32bit version of that library
<heeen> *says
<acqant_> ubottu:   I'm using packer so I can put it in the boot prompt but I can't find docs on that.
<ubottu> acqant_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mgolisch> zacktu: you should be able to install it by appending :i386 to the package name when installing with apt
<zacktu> mgoolisch: is that apt-get install libgtk2.0-0:i386  ?
<regedit> Jordan_U: hey
<Tarelerulz> can you hook an external Blu ray player in
<Tarelerulz> will a USB Blu ray player work with you until for playing commercial Blu ray?
<petrvs> Tarelerulz: don't see why not
<Termin4l> hi, can anyone help me wiht sume BithcX irc clinet settings plsease :)
<Tarelerulz> my stand-alone unit is not working correctly for Netflix or YouTube. I thought about building a small computer to replace my Blu ray player.
<petrvs> Termin4l: /msg alis list *bitchx*
<EriC^^> Termin4l: bitchx stopped a long time ago
<EriC^^> it has security issues
<petrvs> Tarelerulz: standalone what?
<Tarelerulz> standalone Blu ray player.
<petrvs> Tarelerulz: so you're going to replace it with a computer and a bluray-only player
<petrvs> Tarelerulz: that makes sense to me
<petrvs> Tarelerulz: although the bluray player that doesn't work for netflix/youtube probably does work for bluray (video) playback just fine
<Tarelerulz> I primarily use it for Netflix and YouTube. so the fact that crashes a lot is a problem.
<maggots> Problems with libcrypto.so.1.0.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory    whats the problem here
<manacit> you probably need to install libcrypto
<maggots> i have it installed
<manacit> do you have the dev package installed?
<manacit> sudo apt-get install libcrypto++-dev I believe
<maggots> hold on
<maggots> whats the fedora help handle on freenode
<xrfang> hello after use encfs (or any fuse tool like sshfs) to mount a directory, the target directory is owned by ROOT, how to solve this (i.e. keep the mounted folder to myself so that I can write to it without sudo.
<petrvs> xrfang: mount it as non-root in the first place
<petrvs> maggots: /msg alist list *fedora*
<maggots> thanks
<jxshxx> Hello - If I dual boot using 2 different Linux OS, can I use the second OS to mount and access the other partition?
<xrfang> petrvs, I did NOT mount it as root
<petrvs> xrfang: then what you mounted is all owned by root, chown it
<petrvs> jxshxx: sure
<xrfang> petrvs: you are right it is owned by root, but I am having problem chown it. I will try to solve that first...
<gtrmtx> hey guys im having a nightmare getting my network to work properly on the main server...running version 3.4 and here's what my /etc/network/interfaces and ifconfig looks like: https://pastee.org/767aq
<gtrmtx> sorry i need to clarify its proxmox version 3.4
<jxshxx> petrvs, Would you say it's a fairly easy process, or more advanced?
<petrvs> jxshxx: easy
<anonymous_> hello_
<jxshxx> petrvs, cool.  I'm on it.  Thanks!
<petrvs> jxshxx: either it'll just show up in your file manager as a mountable volume, or you can add it to /etc/fstab
<IT_Guru> Ubuntu Unity is complete GARBAGE, JUNK, CRAP !!  Totally shameful coded trash.
<IT_Guru> Don't agree with me?  Post your comments here:  www.googledrive.com/host/0BzPzPOUFeX8acWRoU0RXd3VPdEU
<IT_Guru> Give a good reason to like unity.  noobs
<petrvs> IT_Guru: what if we don't care what you think either way? =)
<IT_Guru> petrvs, submit your comment :- )
<cheetahw26> is there anyway to configure wifi with Network-Manager using shell?
<tr3y> I'm a bit of a linux noob running ubuntu 14.04, was wondering if someone could tell me how to install libimobiledevice-1.2.0? I downloaded and extracted the package to a folder and I don't know which commands to run in the terminal to install it
<boreeto> tr3y: you should just normally use apt-get to install things
<boreeto> so use apt-cache search <name> to search for a package
<petrvs> cheetahw26: nmtui
<boreeto> and then apt-get install <name> to install the package
<petrvs> tr3y: very much what boreeto said
<boreeto> tr3y: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/apt-get.html
<tr3y> Great, thanks everyone.
<fxw> hi
<fxw> bonjour....
<petrvs> fxw: adios
<stacks88> on most of my ubuntu systems, if i type a command that belongs to a package that is NOT installed, it tells me what it is..  (The program 'rz' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:), can someone tell me what package i need to install on this new ubuntu 14.04 to get this?
<stacks88> when i type a command it doesnt tell me that message
<petrvs> stacks88: command-not-found
<stacks88> ah yes thanks
<petrvs> via: https://www.google.com/search?btnI=&q=ubuntu+program+not+currently+installed
<cheetahw26> I have nm-tool, but not nmtui...
<stacks88> i did google but i guess i didnt search the right words
<cheetahw26> oh, it's something I can install...
<petrvs> cheetahw26: might need to run it as root/sudo
<petrvs> stacks88: what'd you search?
<cheetahw26> can't find it anywhere... tried searching NetworkManager-tui and just ntui
<cheetahw26> err... nmtui
<herrkin> hello ubuntu community, I have  been googling for about a week  about a problem I have with 2 huawei modems that I own. no help so far.
<petrvs> cheetahw26: ask apt-file
<herrkin> the thing is that I had a claro huawei modem, it worked just fine, ubuntu switched it to modem and I could see 3 ttyUSB ports in dmesg and they were available in /dev/
<Rush2112> anyone here have experience with wine and steam? i'm looking to use this https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14322 but I don't know how I'd install the game, should I launch Steam IN Wine and install the game while in the WIne emulator?
<herrkin> but now after I plugged a second huawei modem, this time from digitel venezuela I cant access the ports
<herrkin> they show up in dmesg as ttyUSB* but when I go to /dev/ they are not there
<herrkin> there is a file which I cannot access called huawei_mobile
<herrkin> its not a port.
<herrkin> I dont know what todo, I need to finish an app for a company and now I cant access any of those phones
<herrkin> I mean modems
<herrkin> both modems show 3 ttyUSB in dmesg but they dont appear in /dev/
<cheetahw26> nope.. nothing... I'm running on armhf with 12.04 maybe it's not available there... looks like exactly what I need though, wonder if I can compile and install from source?
<conorMcGregor9> whats the difference between installing something with 'sudo' or using sudo -i, then installing?
<cheetahw26> NetworkManager 0.9.4.0
<k1l> conorMcGregor9: there is none. but the risk of doing wrong commands is bigger on the root-shell since there is no"you are not allowed to do that".
<HoloPed> which command line will return the main dev that the OS is mounted on? Like sba or sdb
<conorMcGregor9> k1l, i used sudo -i, then installed newer version of ruby, when i sudo -i, the application works, when i use 'sudo app' it says cannot find command
<boreeto> HoloPed: mount will tell you whats mounted where
<conorMcGregor9> sudo uses the /root/.basrc file?
<k1l> conorMcGregor9: well. when talking about installing i thought you were using the package management with apt-get
<boreeto> also sudo fdisk -l is useful to see what discs / partitions you have
<k1l> conorMcGregor9: there is a difference in the env variables, of course.
<k1l> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<HoloPed> boreeto, how do you use mount to show what is mounted to / ?
<conorMcGregor9> k1l, well i actually installed it under normal user, i then used sudo -i to set it as the default version
<csb> HoloPed, mount | grep " on / "
<conorMcGregor9> now sudo command doesnt work, only sudo -i, the command works
<HoloPed> csb, thanks
<conorMcGregor9> k1l, you know why this is happening?
<k1l> conorMcGregor9: see if its in users PATH
<conorMcGregor9> yeah it is
<k1l> and see the bots message for explaining at the end
<conorMcGregor9> the application is
<k1l> !sudo | conorMcGregor9
<ubottu> conorMcGregor9: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<k1l> i need to leave now for training
<csb> HoloPed, If you want only the device name you can use: mount | grep " on / " | sed 's/[ \t].*//;/^$/d'
<HoloPed> oh nice
<HoloPed> can you tweak that to return only sdb
<HoloPed> that is just voodoo to me
<boreeto> HoloPed: it gets a bit more tricky if your distro installs with KVM as default
<boreeto> but generally mount should give you all you need
<asadmoosvi> Hi, I a using a Dell 13" 7348 notebook. Should I have secure boot enabled?
<petrvs> asadmoosvi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#SecureBoot
<boreeto> asadmoosvi: I _think_ that with the new Ubuntu boot CD/DVD they will detect if your machine uses UEFI now
<boreeto> what petrvs says :)
<phinze> utlemming: ping and hello! wanted to chat with you about the cloud-images automation pipeline, specifically the vagrant portion. feel free to msg me directly or direct me to another room and/or person.
<asadmoosvi> boreeto: Secure boot is currently disabled on my system and I'm not facing any issues. I am just wondering whether enabling it makes any difference?
<petrvs> if it ain't broke, don't fix it
<zuno> hey
<petrvs> hey
<zuno> whats up
<zuno> ?
<Rush2112> If I install a program using Wine, where do I go to launch it via Wine?
<heeen> how the heck was it possible for grub to update in such a way that my system would not boot anymore
<TJ-> heeen: That depends on what happened previously and what the specific symptoms are
<heeen> TJ-: I have a GPT formatted disk without a bios boot partition
<heeen> it seems before GRUB was able to fit into just the MBR?
<heeen> I rebooted after some updates and now it refused to boot
<TJ-> heeen: Was the system booting in UEFI mode?
<heeen> I used a 15.10 live disk to chroot and reinstall grub, which told me it would have to use blocklists or something
<heeen> no
<heeen> so I had to add a partition for just grub
<heeen> I just wonder how it could even end up in this state
<heeen> I prefer an outdated grub over a non-booting system
<heeen> the system in question runs 14.10
<fayez> hello
<Beetlejuice> hello fayez
<ernalve> Hi. I have this problem: I tried replacing unity desktop with Mate but after removing unity and while installing mate, my ubuntu session logged out. Now, Ubuntu won't login: it asks for my password but says it's not correct. ¿What can I do?
<jhutchins> heeen: Do you have an encrypted disk?
<Beetlejuice> do you have use aptitude for remove?
<Pici> Beetlejuice: for removing packages? You can use aptitude, or apt-get, or whatever gui package managers you prefer.
<jhutchins> ernalve: It's possible that you manged to set or create files owned by root in your home directory.
<Beetlejuice> ernalve: log on tty1 with your user pass ( control + alt + f3 ) and log and: passwd
<jhutchins> ernalve: Can you log in on the console?
<Beetlejuice> Pici i know yeah yeah
<Beetlejuice> i removed kde, and unity, for xfce, so i meant i used aptitude
<ernalve> I removed Unity on the terminal, pasting code I found on the web. I think it was trough apt-get
<Beetlejuice> ernalve: its odd you cant log or you log but get "kicked"?
<ernalve> I can't log
<Beetlejuice> if you cant log due the password reboot in safe mode and change the user pass
<Beetlejuice> i have a problem with lightdm, it shows the mouse when i boot but no X. i need to killall lightdm and log with X
<xangua> ernalve: what code? what web? the MATE wiki has specific instructions, you don't need to follow a random site instructions
<Beetlejuice> well thats not critical
<ernalve> I tried safe mode -or a similar option that I found on the grub- but it still asks for password
<Beetlejuice> at some point the screen was white so i backup xorg.conf .. long history
<Beetlejuice> ernalve: if you dont have the root password i meant ... i have no possible solution idea so reinstall
<Beetlejuice> try to lon on tty
<Beetlejuice> log*
<Beetlejuice> its a good idea every time you install make a : sudo passwd
<ernalve> ok, I know the root password but it just won't work for login on the gui desktop. What is tty?
<Beetlejuice> press Alt+Control+F1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9
<Beetlejuice> thats tty1,2,3,,6,7,8,9 ^
<jhutchins> Usually there are only 6 VTs.
<Beetlejuice> oki doki
<Beetlejuice> yes jhutchins
<Beetlejuice> for example my f8 anf f9 doesnt work
<jhutchins> X usually takes No. 7.
<Beetlejuice> or 1
<Beetlejuice> or 9...
<Beetlejuice> but yes on linux usually 7
<Beetlejuice> freebsd takes 8 or 9 i dont remember
<Beetlejuice> well thats random i suppose it varies depending your vga
<ernalve> do I need to press all this keys at the same time? on a terminal? what should I do after this?
<Beetlejuice> at the same time alt + control + 1 (to) 7
<ernalve> by the way: this is the web that I followed http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/08/install-mate-desktop-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<Beetlejuice> its something like "internal terminal" of linux
<Beetlejuice> you are using 14.04?
<ernalve> yes
<Beetlejuice> ah... well change the user password login on tty1 as root
<Beetlejuice> then passwd user
<Beetlejuice> but make sure lightdm or whatever login manager you are using, its rejecting you due the password
<Beetlejuice> if is not rejecting your user for the password all we are doing is useless
<Beetlejuice> you should consider creating another user
<Beetlejuice> see man adduser ; or man useradd
<gambl0re> are you supposed to install npm and nodejs as regular user or as root?
<gambl0re> i dont understand..
<ernalve> ok, I will go back to linux -I'm using windows from my dual boot right now- and I'll tell you how it goes. thanks
<petrvs> gambl0re: I wouldn't install either
<Beetlejuice> ok good luck
<vbgunz> I have a weird problem. I have to boot up twice *TWICE* in order to boot up once successfully. The first time, it's a black screen that never changes. I ctrl+alt+del and reboot, go through the grub menu, hit enter and it boots up successfully. This happens every time, what the hell is happening?
<xangua> there is no "code to remove unity" there ern
<vbgunz> also, my grub refuses to detect Windows 7 or another ubuntu installation
<sgo11> hi, I got an android phone. I have two computers. One is a laptop which is running 14.04 64bit OS. Another one is a PC which is running 14.04 i386 OS. My PC can detect my android phone and mount the mtp storage automatically. but my laptop does nothing. why? thanks.
<gambl0re> npm WARN uninstall not installed in /usr/lib/node_modules: "ember-cli"
<gambl0re> what does this mean? how do i uninstall ember-cli using npm
<heeen> jhutchins: no
<chotaz`w> Is it possible to get automatic DHCP settings for my network connection and overwrite just the DNS Servers?
<sgo11> chotaz`w, a hardcoded way. try to change the file "/etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head"
<ernalve> Hi. I'm back (I removed Unity and now can't login on ubuntu). I just tried changing my password but on the terminal it says that such user does not exist. I also tried creating a new user but this error arised: could not block etc/group. It also showed a message reporting error 10 in regard to usr/sbin/groupadd -g 1001
<Jen88> can someone give me the commandline install openvpn thank or links to web page
<ernalve> what can I do next?
<xangua> there is no "code to remove unity" in the instructions you followed ernalve
<chotaz`w> sgo11, that'll work, thanks a bunch!
<Jen88> i want install on 15.04
<sgo11> chotaz`w, you're welcome. :)
<ernalve> you're right xangua. I removed it following with this code: sudo apt-get remove unity unity-asset-pool unity-control-center unity-control-center-signon unity-gtk-module-common unity-lens* unity-services unity-settings-daemon unity-webapps* unity-voice-service
<ernalve> I got this from here: http://blog.desdelinux.net/eliminar-unity-e-instalar-mate-cinnamon-ubuntu-14-10/
<ses1984> i have an ubuntu desktop with a VPN connection configured through network manager. i need to activate this VPN connection...there's one problem though I only have SSH access to the box now
<xangua> ernalve: for future references the official MATE wiki has instructions to both install MATE and replace Unity by MATE http://wiki.mate-desktop.org/download
<xangua> or you can just do a fresh install of Ubuntu MATE
<ernalve> thanks, I did a really stupid thing just pasting code from different sites: Now I want to recover access to my linux OS and files. What should i do?
<arpit> hi
<petrvs> hi arp
<petrvs> ernalve: what's the problem?
<ernalve> This is my current issue: I removed unity and tried installing Mate. After that my session logged out and now when I try to log in it says the login attempt has failed
<ernalve> I removed Unity from a terminal using this code: sudo apt-get remove unity unity-asset-pool unity-control-center unity-control-center-signon unity-gtk-module-common unity-lens* unity-services unity-settings-daemon unity-webapps* unity-voice-service
<ernalve> petrvs: I'm reading this article: http://askubuntu.com/questions/283985/unable-to-load-session-ubuntu-in-12-04
<ernalve> it looks like a similar problem. The difference is that I'm on 14.04
<ernalve> and when I tried using apt-get from terminal -after the problem- I got an error report in relation to var/lib/dpkg/lock
<colbyf> ernalve, if no package manger is running, then delete the lock file
<colbyf> that includes ubuntu store or synaptics manager
<myndzi> fwiw i was in here the other day asking about a cron problem and managed to run down the rest of it today; had to install an mta in local mode to get cron output, modify the path environment (within the crontab) so node could be found, and you certainly can have commands of the form "cd /workingdir && ./script" in a crontab file
<TJ-> ernalve: did you use "sudo apt-get ..." ?
<colbyf> its sayign locked so the command is executing
<colbyf> sry you could be very right
<colbyf> TJ
<ernalve> Yes, I used sudo
<TJ-> ernalve: That can be a transient issue if the update checker is running, which will sometimes happend very shortly after booting. Does that same error get reported every time you try the command?
<IntranetSupportR> Hi guys...when u have the time...I kinda need some help with an Ubuntu 14.04.01...
<jhutchins> ernalve: Rather obviously you need sudo to run aptitude.
<petrvs> IntranetSupportR: when you have time, go ahead and specify the problem
<jhutchins> IntranetSupportR: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<ernalve> Yes, I actually can't login to ubuntu. I boot to the login screen and when I write my password it says login attempt failed. I've tried going to a terminal as root, and I got this messages.
<IntranetSupportR> I have a server installed with ESXi and an Ubuntu VM on top of it, the server has a RAID 5 ... with 3 disks...one disk crashed last night...afterwards the VM won't init...instead it's halting
<vbgunz> I have this issue where my Kubuntu installation can no longer find any other OS throughout the system. grub refuses to see Windows 7 or Kubuntu 15.04. How can I fix this?
<IntranetSupportR> it throws: init failsafe main process killed by term signal
<darthanubis> vbgunz, try #kubuntu
<conorMcGregor9> vbgunz, have u tried an update-grub?
<vbgunz> too few people in there, grub should be the same on both, I'm hoping for better luck here
<vbgunz> yes, update-grub only finds my main installation
<fulanito> hello
<conorMcGregor9> you could add it manually
<IntranetSupportR> I've booted the VM with a live CD, mounted the lvm volumes and I've looked in dmesg syslog kernlog and boot.log.... I don't understand much of what I see...
<fulanito> I am using an ubuntu distro remotely
<JohnDoe1972> guys what the FUCK !!!! Im on a xp laptop and it says i have to update adobe flash player and java but when i try to update jave it says XP is too old 0_0
<fulanito> unfortunately I activated the ufw without ssh rule
<JohnDoe1972> this is just to watch you tube videos
<gambl0re> shit i changed the permissions of usr/lib and  now i cant use any sudo commands....how do i fix this
<fulanito> I have unmounted the volume and attached it to another instance
<fulanito> the question is
<JohnDoe1972> dam i used to be able to watch video on win 98 ffs
<xangua> JohnDoe1972: no curses here and this is #ubuntu not ##windows
<JohnDoe1972> ohh :)
<JohnDoe1972> my appologies
<IntranetSupportR> JohnDoe1972: XP is deprecated....upgrade to some sort of linux distro :)
<TJ-> gambl0re: reboot in recovery mode, or break into the initrd shell, mount the file-system read/write, and correct the permissions
<JohnDoe1972> im in the process of doing so
<fulanito> what conf file I need to edit inorder to disable ufw
<fulanito> or add ssh rule
<fulanito> ??
<JohnDoe1972> going for kylie 14.04
<conorMcGregor9> JohnDoe1972, why not put win 7 on?
<JohnDoe1972> ive 7 on my desktop
<JohnDoe1972> i liketo keep xp around
<ernalve> I read this http://askubuntu.com/questions/283985/unable-to-load-session-ubuntu-in-12-04 and I'd like to try it. What do you think?
<JohnDoe1972> its an old laptop !
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gambl0re> can you give me a walkthrough?....
<JohnDoe1972> conorMcGregor9, its an old laptop
<fulanito> any help?
<JohnDoe1972> i really resent being forced to upgrade applications and hardware so i can do the same damn thing
<conorMcGregor9> JohnDoe1972, just put ubuntu on it lol
<JohnDoe1972> im going to
<JohnDoe1972> this is why ive got this channel open
<IntranetSupportR> petrvs: I don't know if you saw my story few lines up the page...can you please give me a hint on that issue - thank you
<JohnDoe1972> hypothetically ! i install ubuntu on say 20 - 30 gig partition using grub !! than later u decide to abandon windows anderase it from its partition. can i then recover that partition an enlarge my ubunto partition to encompass it ?
<fulanito> JohnDoe1972, can you help me?
<conorMcGregor9> hypthetically speaking i beleive thats possible
<IntranetSupportR>  I have a server installed with ESXi and an Ubuntu VM on top of it, the server has a RAID 5 ... with 3 disks...one disk crashed last night...afterwards the VM won't init...instead it throws: init failsafe main process killed by term signal, thing is ESXi is booting and acting good, the VM is starting...but at one point....kernel panic and dies
<JohnDoe1972> fulanito, 0_0 im no expert but will try !
<fulanito> thanks
<conorMcGregor9> although i had problems with doing that before JohnDoe1972, apparently the space had to be at the end of the disk lol
<JohnDoe1972> fulanito, what appears to be the problem ?
<fulanito> I enabled ufw without ssh rule
<fulanito> so I dont have access to the instance
<fulanito> I detached the volume and attached to another instance
<JohnDoe1972> ahh im the wrong man to talk too
<vbgunz> well, I tried again for the 15th time to try and manually add an entry to grub. let's see if this one gets me to the menu which is all I want
<JohnDoe1972> im a beginner like you  !
<petrvs> IntranetSupportR: if I were you I'd convert the system to be raidless
<fulanito> any one?
<petrvs> any one what
<fulanito> petrus, who can help me? I need to edit ufw rules manuelly either to desable it or to add ssh rule
<fulanito> cause I cant connet to the instance
<fulanito> I have already attached the volume to another instance
<fulanito> but I dont know what files I need to edit to disabel or add ssh rule
<fulanito> petrus, do you know the answer?
<IntranetSupportR> petrvs: I'm looking for a way to make it boot normally again...though If I can't do it...I will reinstall and reintegrate all services and web content on a new instance...but that's kinda time consuming
<conorMcGregor9> fulanito, what is the ufw running on?
<fulanito> what do you mean? the disto is ubuntu 14.04
<IntranetSupportR> petrvs: would fsck repair anything if the issue is generated by the failed RAID ?
<conorMcGregor9> can u physically access the machine?
<conorMcGregor9> and disable the ufw?
<fulanito> nope, it is a virtual instance
<fulanito> so I move the volume to another one and attached it
<IntranetSupportR> petrvs: thing is the VM is simple lvm...no raid...the raid si hardware based and VMWare ESXi between hardware and VM...so
<TJ-> *never* use RAID5 these days, and especially *never* with 3 disks!
<armguy> Is there a way to prevent a route defined in transport to not fall back to other gateways if the route in transport has an outage? I am running 12.04.*
<conorMcGregor9> fulanito, wont it be quick to just setup another virtual instance?
<IntranetSupportR> TJ: I agree...is not my server...I just have the honor to repair it :)
<fulanito> nope; because I have stuff in ther I need
<fulanito> to be running
<fulanito> I mean this instance has a lot of configuraton
<TJ-> IntranetSupportR: I sympathise! It sounds like at least one of the VMs has been corrupted. Is the array still rebuilding?
<tomorrow> Excuse me. In konsole terminal, C-return C-. C-; C-= didn't work, have a good solution? Someone help me, thks.
<armguy> Is there a way to prevent a route defined in transport to not fall back to other gateways if the route in transport has an outage? I am running 12.04.*
<conorMcGregor9> C-return?
<armguy> maybe asking about cntrl + c ?
<conorMcGregor9> yeah
<conorMcGregor9> but if hes pressing c + return in the console...
<IntranetSupportR> TJ: thing is I removed the bad disk but I don't have a good one to replace now... so is running in two disks with array in status degraded... in theory I should be fine right ? I mean...ESXi is running ok...the VM tries to boot but it hangs with kernel panic...what I don't understand...what is the reason...did the Ubuntu got a crash right when that disk member failed or this is a permanent error until the moment the RAID will be back in normal m
<tomorrow> In terminal, emacs's keybinding.
<IntranetSupportR> TJ: right now I'm copying the VM files and transfer them to another healthy ESXi server... I'll import the vmx file and start the VM ... see what happens
<TJ-> IntranetSupportR: In theory the array should operate in degraded mode, but this is one of the issues with RAID5... there are so many complex variations that can cause failures. At the least the parity is incorrect. At worst the data is.
<lisbeth> On ubuntu server 14.04 64 bit i don't have an /etc/shells directory and I am not sure why
<tomorrow> :(
<IntranetSupportR> TJ: thing is even if I can't manage to start the VM...I have access to data...my fear now is when I'll try to copy the data from a live cd to a ssh / ftp destination.... if it fails to read .... damn
<IntranetSupportR> TJ: from your experience ... when Ubuntu is virtualized...I guess there's less to troubleshoot than if Ubuntu would run on physical server ?
<petrvs> there's less (virtual) hardware you could be using, so sure
<IntranetSupportR> Ok guys... thanx for your time and thoughts...I appreaciate...have a great day all !
<armguy> Is there a way to prevent a route defined in transport to not fall back to other gateways if the route in transport has an outage? I am running 12.04.*
<ImJune> hello
<ImJune> The software center is not finding my gtx960 drivers like it used to (14.04lts)
<notpratheek> Hello, I got a question, why are the packages in ubuntu 14.04 LTS a bit outdated ?
<ImJune> It was finding them before with issues
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> so I'm getting the following error running ubuntu inside of a chroot
<ShapeShifter499> sudo: effective uid is not 0, is /usr/bin/sudo on a file system with the 'nosuid' option set or an NFS file system without root privileges?
<armguy> cause 14.04 is not bleeding edge its an lts release notpratheek. Things get locked and slowly pushed out
<ShapeShifter499> any ideas why guys?
<notpratheek> armguy: is it possible to track packages' progress ? (cause I wanted to follow about golang, which is currently 1.2.1 in 14.04,but the newest is 1.4.2)
<ImJune> this is so lame
<ImJune> was fine before
<xangua> !latest | notpratheek
<ubottu> notpratheek: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<armguy> see if there is a ppa maybe? Ubuntu is not the best OS for staying in line with upstream releases
<ImJune> even can't find the proper packages when I run apt-get
<armguy> stability != older packages
<armguy> Ubuntu's "stability" is in their locking of packages, and "stability" is really relative and is by no mean more so through a locked lts setup that only gets specific updates for specific reasons.
<notpratheek> armguy: Oh ok ! got it ! :) (recently shifted from Fedora, which is why I was wondering about these slightly older packages !)
<ImJune> stability lol I would actually get mad about that statement if ubuntu wasn't free
<armguy> same here Ubuntu is more unstable than my Arch Linux prod boxes
<ImJune> but the community is kinder
<armguy> but my company insists on Ubuntu in prod. Gotta love the endless will not fix bugs in lts versions
<ImJune> I can't stand arch
<ImJune> I get more love in the BSD world
<OerHeks> ImJune, support for gtx960 came with the 346 driver  http://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/81252/en-us  which is not standard in 14.04
<pbx> stop debating distros or i'll start saying how much i love windows
<ImJune> lol
<ernalves> Hi, everyone. I'm back with the same problem: uninstalled Unity, tried to install Mate and now can't login. I just tried to reinstall ubuntu-desktop from terminal using the guidelines here http://askubuntu.com/questions/283985/unable-to-load-session-ubuntu-in-12-04
<armguy> I dont care about love in a community I want solid stuff that gets fixed. Not stuf with many will not fix bugs. Then you get to piece meal together some BS fix to work around crap that should be fixed
<ImJune> I already downloaded those drivers Oer
<OerHeks> !ot | armguy
<ubottu> armguy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ImJune> I just need to install them I wish I could just get the update app to see it
<OerHeks> and watch your language please, thanks.
<armguy> lol I am answering what someone asked
<armguy> how is crap a bad word?
<armguy> I did not say shit !
<ShapeShifter499> crud is better
<ImJune> I dunno this guy is power tripping or something
<ernalves> but I got an error message: can't write /var/libr/dpkg/lock (read only) and can't write to var/cache/apt either
<armguy> lmfao
<armguy> how so I am answering a questions someone else had and giving my opinion. When is sharing ones opinion a power trip?
<taysu> halo
<armguy> Did not realize #ubuntu is communist controlled entity where opinions are not welcome to questions about Ubuntu lts and the locked packages in it
<ernalves> I tried sudo rm /var/libr/apt/lists/lock but it says read only again... what can I do?
<OerHeks> ImJune, xorg edgers provides nvidia 346 349 352 https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<notpratheek> ernalves: that means apt-get is running (somewhere)
<ImJune> Oer thanks
<notpratheek> ernalves: which is why, you can't run another process of apt-get
<ImJune> in fairness I don't like arch rolling release system either it has broken on my AMD hardware many times
<ImJune> arch is so far from beginner friendly
<gambl0re> my ubuntu vm is messed up....display is lagging, the menu at the top of the app (file, edit, view search) is constantly hiding and showing, sudo commands arent working.
<armguy> if you want beginner friendly sure not for you.
<gambl0re> anybody can help me?
<notpratheek> ImJune: what about Fedora ?
<armguy> but watchout ImJune you are not off topic
<mrchairman> My monitor keeps shutting off, even though I set it not to. What can I do?
<ImJune> Fedora is ok
<ImJune> I mean its similar to centOS that I use at work
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ImJune> well I don't use a gui therer
<ernalves> notpratheek: I see what you mean, what should I do?
<iceroot> if have a mount point in /etc/fstab, as it seems since ubuntu 15.04 /etc/fstab is not used automaticly anymore? on older ubuntu version and debian the /etc/fstab mountpoint is still working, of 15.04 i have to execute sudo mount -a  to get all my points from that file. so were there any changes?
<AmazonianDude_> not sure whats going on guys but my ubuntu desktop crashed while playing a youtube video
<AmazonianDude_> and it went to a black screen
<AmazonianDude_> then a series of fast moving text
<AmazonianDude_> then kicked back to login screen
<jhutchins> AmazonianDude_: Sounds like it rebooted.
<jhutchins> ernalves: Do you know how to list running processes?
<ernalves> no, please tell me how
<AmazonianDude_> Alls I was doing was playing a 45 minute video on a 64 bit system, with 8 GB RAM installed, AMD R7-240 Graphics card. and it forced a reboot? o.o
<jhutchins> AmazonianDude_: Could've hit a temp limit.
<jhutchins> AmazonianDude_: When was the last time you cleaned the cooling system?
<mrchairman> I ran out of space on my hard drive because I had 3 virtual machines. I didn't think a VM was that big.
<AmazonianDude_> I cleaned the fans not too long ago
<KowabungaDude^_> test
<AmazonianDude_> I don't think it's a temp limit. The fans are blowing cold air
<jhutchins> AmazonianDude_: Is lm_sensors installed?
<AmazonianDude_> How to check?
<AmazonianDude_> I don't know I just fear for the possibilty someone remotely connected to my desktop or something. idk.
<ImJune> I am going to try ubuntu 15.04 lts
<ImJune> oops I mean just 15.04
<ImJune> last time it found the drivers for my card with no fuss
<conorMcGregor9> ernalves, ps aux
<ImJune> I give up on 14.04 on this machine
<ImJune> I have already lost over an hour trying to get this graphics driver working
<conorMcGregor9> 15.04 is dev/testing?
<xangua> !15.04 | conorMcGregor9
<ubottu> conorMcGregor9: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/ - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<conorMcGregor9> O.o lol
<ImJune> yes but it is not an LTS
<conorMcGregor9> !14.04
<ImJune> 9 month support on the odd numbers usually
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu and is the latest !LTS version. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<AmazonianDude_> I have 15.04 installed on a 120 GB SSD
<ImJune> nice
<ImJune> I want an SSD
<ImJune> for my desktop
<ImJune> I should sell myself somewhere for a PciE one lel
<AmazonianDude_> What desktop hardware you got?
<ImJune> AMD a8 7600
<ernalves> I can do a ps aux and report back, the issue is that I'm currently on windows -from my dual boot- because ubuntu just won't login. Is there a way to save the ps aux results to my windows drive so I can later paste it for you?
<ImJune> asrock mini itx board
<ObrienDave> OMG i just had to completely disable IPV6 to properly update my system :S
<ImJune> gtx 960 evga
<ImJune> hard drives suck 1 is a 1tb toshiba sshd which is slow anyway and the other a WD black 750gb
<ImJune> which I install nix systems on
<conorMcGregor9> ernalves, you can mount your windows hard drive, then just output the result '>' to the mount
<ImJune> oh yea ram is 2400mhz radeon 8gb 4gb x 2
<AmazonianDude_> AMD FX-6000 6-Core CPU, R7-240 Graphics
<AmazonianDude_> 8 gig ram
<ImJune> I have an extra r7-240 4gb version here
<ImJune> its xfx
<ImJune> low profile
<ImJune> used to run it in hybrid crossfire
<AmazonianDude_> And 3 hard drives, 1tb Windows 7 drive, upgradable to W10 next month, 120 gb ssd running ubuntu 15.04
<ImJune> nice
<AmazonianDude_> and this 500gb hdd running ubuntu 14.04
<ImJune> I want a new motherboard and an intel chip
<ImJune> I just feel more compatibility
<ImJune> x99 sabertooth
<ImJune> and maybe the 6 core intel 5XXX I dunno the numbers
<ImJune> I
<Beetlejuice> intel mobos are good
<Beetlejuice> 5920 5920 or 5960
<ImJune> I don't think intel makes them
<Johnny_Linux> asus or bust
<Beetlejuice> eh 5930
<ImJune> they make cpu I know that
<ImJune> maybe an ssd or two
<Beetlejuice> 1 os 240 is enought
<Beetlejuice> of of
<ImJune> yeah maybe my wife is getting me a new ssd soon
<Beetlejuice> i have 1 tb
<ImJune> I evesdropped :)
<Beetlejuice> sata
<ImJune> SSD?
<Beetlejuice> no no, there's ssd, sata, and a hybrid ssd-sata, this is sata
<ImJune> sata is a connection type
<Beetlejuice> i meant big
<ImJune> ssd can be sata PCie
<Beetlejuice> eh yes
<Beetlejuice> "normal" not fast
<ImJune> ok
<ImJune> so your 1tb drive is non ssd
<Beetlejuice> i have 2 ports of those on the mobo with 2x1tb
<ImJune> its an HDD
<Beetlejuice> no its not
<ImJune> same here
<Beetlejuice> hard disk drive indeed
<jhutchins> It might be a good idea to take this discussion to ##hardware or somewhere it's not off-topic.
<ImJune> mine is a toshiba hybrid but its performance is a joke
<Beetlejuice> sure
<Beetlejuice> this is ubuntu relate ImJune
<Beetlejuice> i was duding
<ImJune> sure Or I can just reboot try installing 15.04 and not punch my screen
<Pici> /70/70
<Beetlejuice> i installed 15.04 succesfully with a tcl bot which works
<Beetlejuice> usually he doesnt work
<Beetlejuice> is for make server ops etc for ircd
<Beetlejuice> glines etc
<Pici> Is there a support question you had?
<Beetlejuice> i ran a old ircu local with a znc, the bot, etc
<Beetlejuice> no Pici sorry
<Pici> Beetlejuice: #ubuntu-offtopic exists if you just want to chat, there are a bunch of us there.
<Beetlejuice> i dont understand why that bot works on my setup and not on normal ubuntu
<Beetlejuice> OK
<Beetlejuice> Pici: wait
<Beetlejuice> Pici:  http://pastebin.com/cXVRYipg ^
<Pici> Beetlejuice: Perhaps it only supports specific versions of tcl?
<Beetlejuice> perhaps but you cant imagine how many versions of tcl i've installed and technically should be only 8.5x
<Beetlejuice> i will case i loose this installation 8.5.x all of them ty
<lisbeth> What is it called when you send data requests to a server in the url, and then the server outputs the answers back in the page content?
<jhutchins> lisbeth: An API?
<lisbeth> jhutchins: Maybe. I'll ask again if it turns out that's not what it is.
<gambl0re> i f*cking hate linux...
<jpds> gambl0re: Noone's forcing you to use it.
<lisbeth> gambl0re: why?
<gambl0re> i spend more time troubleshooting problems then doing actual work..
<lisbeth> gambl0re: how long have you been using linux. After you get used to it becomes easy
<gambl0re> im now reinstalling ubuntu for the like the 3rd time now cause something got screwed up..
<jpds> gambl0re: What are you trying to do?
<flexus> hi. did something change in 3.19.0-21 lowlatency? i got a "usb 1-3-port4: Cannot enable. Maybe the USB cable is bad?" on my snd_usb_audio
<gambl0re> i was trying to install some packages using npm, as usual i was getting error messages
<gambl0re> googled for like an hour
<gambl0re> tried uninstall a couple other packages, as usual, getting errors.
<gambl0re> google for another hour..
<gambl0re> fuck this
<vbgunz> I have an nvidia card and noticed that on one boot, I boot up and my terminals are blank. completely blank, I didn't know this but cryptsetup was stopping me from booting up because it was asking for a password and I never saw the prompt. anyhow, the terminals remain dark even after logging in. How do I get my terminals back?
<jpds> gambl0re: Stop wanting to use npm?
<lisbeth> gambl0re: The package manager for ubuntu is called APT, and is the main way you should be installing packages. What were you trying to install?
<vbgunz> if I reboot, every other boot, the terminals work and I can see prompts, etc. it's the weirdest issue
<gambl0re> it doesnt matter now...i already started the reinstalltion process..
<lisbeth> gambl0re: If you let us talk you through your issues I can almost garuntee you we can teach you how to solve the problem on your own next time. Why don't you explain in detail the steps you were taking and where the problem has arisen?
<lisbeth> gambl0re: Some of us have been using linux for multiple years and are experts.
<zykotick9> vbgunz: the black VTs is common when you use nvidia.com's driver.  Did you?
<vbgunz> zykotick9: yeah, on 14.10 but no on 15.04 (used the provided driver)
<gambl0re> i cant really explain to you the problem cause i dont really know. i was trying to install some web development packages (nodejs, ember) and they require npm
<cheetahw26> I want to continue to use network-manager, but I can't figure out how to connect to a wifi network with wpa2 via the command line...
<gambl0re> and whenn i try installing using npm shit never works..
<genii> vbgunz: Sometimes it keeps toggling between Intel and Nvidia if you have one of those hybrid cards
<vbgunz> it's the same issue though on 14.10 and 15.04. one boot, it's a black screen, the next boot I can see everything fine
<jpds> gambl0re: There's a package for nodejs.
<jpds> !info nodejs | gambl0re
<vbgunz> hmm.. the intel onboard graphics is not plugged in. every display is plugged into the nvidia card
<ubottu> gambl0re: nodejs (source: nodejs): evented I/O for V8 javascript. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.10.25~dfsg2-2ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 672 kB, installed size 3094 kB
<gambl0re> i dont even know what you just said right here..
<jpds> gambl0re: sudo apt-get install nodejs
<lisbeth> gambl0re: Keep in mind some of the people on here are very smart but not very good at explaining things.
<jpds> gambl0re: Installs nodejs from the official repos.
<regedit> TJ-: heya
<gambl0re> ok let me ask you guys this...
<TJ-> regedit: Hey. How you progressing?
<gambl0re> when i install ANYTHING using package manager, do i run using sudo or user?
<jpds> gambl0re: sudo.
<gambl0re> i keep getting conflicting answers...
<lisbeth> jhutchins: I think an API is the solution I was looking for.
<regedit> TJ-: not too well unfortunately; removing battery and using AC only didnt seem to help, how is that supposed to disarm intel rapid start anyway?
<lisbeth> gambl0re: to install anything on any linux system you need to be an administrator. In linux we call this a sudoer.
<regedit> if that is the issue anyway
<lisbeth> gambl0re: to make any command a sudoer command, type sudo infront of it
<lisbeth> gambl0re: Example. "apt-get install firefox" becomes "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<vbgunz> ok, tried something, gotta reboot to test
<TJ-> regedit: Sometimes that will cause the settings to be cleared in laptops/notebooks.
<lisbeth> gambl0re: you also want to update before you install anything any time you install anything. The command for this is "sudo apt-get update"
<gambl0re> if i install a package using sudo, does that mean only root has access to those files?
<lisbeth> gambl0re: No. The developer of the package determins who has access to it, unless you change it. Most software can be used by all users.
<lisbeth> gambl0re: however if you are moving around or editing files as sudo or root that will usually cause root to own it.
<lisbeth> gambl0re: Usually you only want to use sudo if you are required to.
<TJ-> regedit: I'm a bit concerned that the fwts cannot read any variables. That suggests the firmware is customised to a degree where the OS cannot properly 'talk' to it, which might explain why a Windows Recovery can also cause this issue. From my research I believe its cause is that the free space in NVRAM isn't being garbage-collected which is causing weird knock-on effects since some variables cannot be altered.
<regedit> TJ-: sounds like what that other guy was talking about in that lonely bios-mods forum thread
<lisbeth> gambl0re: the cool thing is there are these things called aliases which can make typing easier on you. You can take a long string like "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install" and make it a single word like "checkinstall." then all you have to type is, checkinstall <packagename> to install something.
<Pici> lisbeth: well, checkinstall is already the name of another tool, so it would be weird to do that.
<TJ-> regedit: I've finally managed to bisect the kernel to the commit that breaks it - the issue I've been working on since last Friday. At least 1 of us is making progress :)
<regedit> TJ-: heh :) great success to you!
<vitothe> !list
<ubottu> vitothe: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<vitothe> ciao
<regedit> TJ-: this is about as close as i ever got to playing with linux kernel - http://eudyptula-challenge.org/
<regedit> TJ-: well actually, just reading that page, and not actually doing anything with it :p
<gambl0re> yea but whenever i try to install anything without usng sudo, it always gives me an error msg saying you dont have permission or some BS like that
<ernalve> Hi, I have this problem: I tried replacing Unity with Mate in Ubuntu 14.04 but now I can't login to Ubuntu. I get to the login screen, type my password and get a message saying the login has failed. Any help?
<TJ-> regedit: I've been doing kernel development since 2005 ... started off by necessity
<sha1sum> Sooooo, my dumb self accidentally created the root mount point on a regular drive and the home directory on a SSD when I meant to do the reverse. How can I use a live USB stick to switch the data and change the bootloader?
<lisbeth> ernalve: try ctrl+alt+f1 and see if that takes you to a terminal
<gambl0re> also i changed the folder permissions on usr/lib and thats when my system started falling apart...
<cheetahw26> eh... finally found something that works in a checkbox script...
<qdii> hey
<lisbeth> gambl0re: taht's becuase linux is designed so that you can't install something without sudo. The purpose of this is that only the person who is the administrator of the computer can control what's installed.
<qdii> why can't I escalate like this: "echo password | sudo -S su"
<lisbeth> gambl0re: It is perfectly ok to use sudo to install software. Just be careful when installing something from third parties.
<rory> qdii: you can set it up so you can run "sudo su" without a password
<rory> qdii: and then you wouldn't need to resort to such hackery
<regedit> TJ-: cool wow, this is the story of the linux world innit
<regedit> hah that's a good pun in(n)it
<lisbeth> gambl0re: everything in your repo should be safe to install. This is one of the benefits of a package management system.
<qdii> rory my case is a bit complicated, I really need to feed the password
<ernalve> hey, I get to terminal but can't login from there either
<sha1sum> Can I just switch the data between the partitions, change /etc/fstab, and change the bootloader configuration?
<ernalve> it just won't recognize my user as a valid one
<qdii> it's a ssh connection established from a php script
<maximus2> where the  heck is the chat room
<lisbeth> gambl0re: if you are looking for a way to install software that is a little easier than the command line, but a bit better than the ubuntu software center, try using synaptic.
<lisbeth> gambl0re: synaptic is a very good software manager that will take care of alot of the compilcated things for you
<rory> qdii: look into "expect" - I don't know it in enough detail to help you directly, but it's a way of scriping the input of text into other programs
<leshaste> I would like to stitch two scanned images together which have a large overlap.. is there a tool for this?
<lisbeth> ernalve: are you sure your username and password are correct?
<ernalve> lisbeth: I think so. I'm writing my password as always, no caps lock or mistakes, and the username is the one that shows up on my login screen...
<jhutchins> leshaste: You could do it with The Gimp.
<pbx> leshaste, you mean to find the overlap programmatically?
<lisbeth> ernalve: could you show me a picture of your screen?
<iceroot> if have a mount point in /etc/fstab, as it seems since ubuntu 15.04 /etc/fstab is not used automaticly anymore? on older ubuntu version and debian the /etc/fstab mountpoint is still working, of 15.04 i have to execute sudo mount -a  to get all my points from that file. so were there any changes?
<ernalve> lisbeth: i'm using windows now from my dual boot, because linux won't login
<lisbeth> ernalve: do you have a picture phone?
<iceroot> qdii: dont use expect for ssh, its to buggy, there is only one correct way and that is "pubkey". everything else is wrong, insecure and buggy
<ernalve> lisbeth, not actually
<ernalve> no phone
<ernalve> but I can try any suggestions and report back
<iceroot> qdii: and also sudo su is very wrong, use sudo -i instead and never ever use something like "echo password". its stored in your bash history and maybe also in log files
<lisbeth> ernalve: well you are going to want to try a process called recovery
<lisbeth> ernalve: if your user and password isn't working there's a few ways to do this
<lisbeth> ernalve: one is to try to save your install, and this is by far the hardest option.
<lisbeth> ernalve: if all you want is the files in your documents and pictures etcetera, then you can just copy them over and then reinstall your ubuntu system
<gambl0re> i still dont get it...whats the difference if i use sudo or not when installing something?
<ernalve> lisbeth: that's ok
<lisbeth> gambl0re: if you type sudo it makes the command you are running an admin command
<iceroot> gambl0re: sudo is used to ecexute something as root, if not using sudo, your current user is used
<lisbeth> gambl0re: if you don't type sudo it is not an admin comand
<iceroot> !sudo | gambl0re
<ubottu> gambl0re: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<bekks> sudo elevates your privileges to run a command with root privileges.
<iceroot> gambl0re: always use sudo, dont login as root directly
<gambl0re> if im the only person using this computer then it doesnt really matter
<iceroot> gambl0re: of course it does
<lisbeth> gambl0re: anything that coudl potentially mess up your system, they make you type sudo for two reasons. First of all so that only the administrators can do it. Second of all because they want you to understand that the operation comes with risk.
<iceroot> gambl0re: you are executing EVERYTHING as root when you are logged in as root also in cases where root is not needed
<lisbeth> gambl0re: basically any time you use sudo just be careful
<lisbeth> iceroot: puppy linux runs everything as root
<iceroot> gambl0re: its much easier to kill a system if you are root all the time
<iceroot> lisbeth: and?
<iceroot> lisbeth: windows xp also runs everything as admin
<lisbeth> iceroot just making small talk
<SchrodingersScat> !ot | lisbeth
<ubottu> lisbeth: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ernalve> lisbeth: how can I recover my files?
<lisbeth> ernalve: pop in your ubuntu disk and when you get to the option to "try ubuntu or install ubuntu" click "try ubuntu". It should give you access to all of your files.
<bekks> iceroot: Windows XP doesnt run everything as admin. It is the user who logs in with the Administrator account.
<iceroot> bekks: and the default user is an admin account
<Bashing-om> ernalve: Loss of access is often times loos of authorizatio to acces "your" /home . ' ls -al /home ; ls -al /home/<Username> ' Do "you" own the files ?
<lisbeth> SchrodingersScat: The chat isn't very active right now. I don't see the harm in going slightly off topic with this little traffic.
<bekks> iceroot: And using the Administrator account for your daily work is strongly discouraged, as on every OS. So let's move on.
<iceroot> bekks: but i think we both agree that it is bad to login as admin/root instead of a normal user and only get admin/root access if needed
<iceroot> bekks: +1
<ernalve> I'm the only user in this computer, I guess that's not the problem
<gambl0re> i cant do step 3.1 - http://installfest.railsbridge.org/installfest/linux
<gambl0re> im getting a long ass error msg AS USUAL
<Bashing-om> ernalve: Check and see, will only take a tic in time .
<ernalve> ok, thanks
<lisbeth> gambl0re: for future reference when in IRC getting help, it is beneficial to you to post the guide you are following at the outset of the conversation.
<gambl0re> ok...
<gambl0re> do you want me to paste the error message?
<lisbeth> gambl0re: send us the output of your terminal when you attempt step 3.1
<lisbeth> the entire output
<Bashing-om> ernalve: Could possibility that "root" owns "your" files ... not "you" . check and make sure with the above.
<gambl0re> ricky@ricky-VB:~$ curl -L get.rvm.io | bash -s stable
<gambl0re>   % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
<gambl0re>                                  Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed
<gambl0re> 100   184  100   184    0     0    518      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--   522
<gambl0re> 100 22721  100 22721    0     0  21923      0  0:00:01  0:00:01 --:--:-- 41086
<gambl0re> Downloading https://github.com/rvm/rvm/archive/1.26.11.tar.gz
<mherweg> how can i install missing language packs on the command line ?
<Falcon> How could i use Ubuntu on a currently windows 8 PC
<lisbeth> gambl0re: Oh. Do you know how to open a .tar.gz file?
<n344ly> Falcon: dual boot or in a virtual
<Falcon> dual boot
<gambl0re> https://gist.github.com/crazyboy867/1ef5035d2b328ead43db
<gambl0re> theres the error msg
<n344ly> !uefi | Falcon check this
<ubottu> Falcon check this: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<jpds> gambl0re: Dude.
<gambl0re> i know how to open it using the gui
<gambl0re> what?
<jpds> gambl0re: ANY software that makes you run a bash script from the internet, is just going to be trouble.
<Falcon> thanks n344ly
<mherweg> Falcon: boot from stick or DVD
<n344ly> Falcon: Be sure to preface the user nick your addressing, you can tab complete nicks. ;)
<gambl0re> im just following instructions....what do i know?
<lisbeth> gambl0re: I think that the keys that that guide uses are expired. Try using this guide for that step: https://rvm.io/rvm/install
<gambl0re> dont blame me, blame the author
<Falcon> mherweg, i have tried that it did install then showed bootstrap error
<lisbeth> gambl0re: I am not blaming you
<Falcon> n344ly, thanks
<lisbeth> gambl0re: it's pretty common
<n344ly> gambl0re: I'm not sure any of that is supported here realistically, just saying.
<mherweg> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<jpds> gambl0re: If I were you, I would be doing this in a virtual machine.
<lisbeth> jpds: since gambl0re is willing to reformat is machine so readily I don't think that is a necessary step.
<n344ly> mherweg: Key note in bot's nessage, "Do not use Wubi" it is not supported.
<mherweg> ok
<gambl0re> i am doing in a vm
<JohnDoe1972> guys why are there so many distros and what do they really offer thats different from each other ?
<MonkeyDust> JohnDoe1972  that's a question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<JohnDoe1972> jesus really
<mherweg> never tried win8. with win7 dual boot works fine
<JohnDoe1972> couldnt you just answer the question
<n344ly> mherweg: If you have W8 make sure you know if a UEFI setup or not, this is a crucial issue.
<trijntje> JohnDoe1972: because different people like different things. Its like asking why there are so many different foods
<MonkeyDust> JohnDoe1972  this is not the place for discussion, stick to support questions
<MonkeyDust> or so many different carq
<MonkeyDust> cars
<JohnDoe1972> ok i need some support
<JohnDoe1972> im going to install linux but im confused what distro to choose
<JohnDoe1972> what considerations should i have when choosing a distro
<conorMcGregor9> start with ubuntu
<JohnDoe1972> why ?
<conorMcGregor9> u can always install another should u not like it
<n344ly> JohnDoe1972: You are missing the point this is ubuntu support on installs and problems only.
<conorMcGregor9> because its somewhere to start
<lisbeth> JohnDoe1972: the most guides out there on the internet are for ubuntu 14.04 linux unity edition
<lisbeth> JohnDoe1972: you will get the most support on that distro
<trijntje> JohnDoe1972: its easiest to stick with the biggest ones (ubuntu and mint I think), that way there is a lot of support
<Bashing-om> JohnDoe1972: ^^ ther is no one answer, the resonses can be many . Linux, no one size fits all .. And yes the discussion belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic. Support for ubuntu does belong here .
<conorMcGregor9> i used debian for years and recently changed to ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> JohnDoe1972  if you have to start somewhere, start with ubuntu
<JohnDoe1972> ok folks thanks for the positive support.
<k1l> JohnDoe1972: when you ask in #ubuntu start with ubuntu :) for other comparisons ask in ##linux or #ubuntu-offtopic
<conorMcGregor9> and cant beleive how easier things were with ubuntu
<conorMcGregor9> it comes with 3.16 kernel, so i didnt have to backport a newer one
<kostkon> JohnDoe1972, becuase you've alredy made the first step, joined its support channel
<JohnDoe1972> any links to guides for nobs
<conorMcGregor9> installing nvidia drivers was as simple as clicking a radio button...
<k1l> conorMcGregor9: 15.04 even ships with 3.19
<p5yc071c> has anyone recently had an issue with the boot folder filling up with updates?
<MonkeyDust> !manual | JohnDoe1972 start here
<ubottu> JohnDoe1972 start here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<lisbeth> JohnDoe1972: I have plenty of time today. If you talk to me in PM I can guide you through everything you need to know.
<trijntje> JohnDoe1972: ubuntu comes with good documentation by default, just search for 'help' in the menu after installing
<JohnDoe1972> thx ubottu
<JohnDoe1972> :D
<JohnDoe1972> ;)
<n344ly> lisbeth: We like every thing on the channel
<lisbeth> n344ly noted
<n344ly> ;)
<conorMcGregor9> i didnt know there was a 3.19 kernel lol
<n344ly> peer review is all
<lisbeth> n344ly: is it acceptable to invite people to be social network contacts?
<n344ly> lisbeth: Thetre is no rule here basically, just on help you really want that peer review, we all make mistakes. ;)
<vooze> Hi, I cant seem to add the google chrome to the gnome shell launcher/dock. If i do, it just lanches another instance. What could be the cause of this?
<conorMcGregor9> if u click terminal does it open new ones too?
<n344ly> vooze: you are right clicking it in the search and adding?
<Bashing-om> p5yc071c: Lots ! The system will not impose on your desires and remove old kernels. That is at your direct descretion . What returnd ' df -h ; df -i ' ?
<ptree> guys do you know how to update llvm to the "development" version?
<Jordan_U> regedit: Please pastebin the output of "sudo efibootmgr" and "ls /sys/fs/pstore/".
<n344ly> ptree: This is repo supported.
<conorMcGregor9> ptree, just install the dev version
<p5yc071c> I'm having trouble installing updates as the boot folder is overfilled...
<n344ly> p5yc071c: Do you have a seperate boot partition?
<HoloIRCUser> 14.04LTS. After applying software update and restarting, I'm no longer able to log in graphically - the screen freezes, responds to mouse but never loads sidebar. How can I get to a console?
<p5yc071c> no
<p5yc071c> *Not that I know of* ; )
<k1l> p5yc071c: remove old kernel packages. see with "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" what are installed
<n344ly> p5yc071c: pastebin sudo fdsik -l
<k1l> p5yc071c: oh, please show a "df -h" first in a pastebin
<ebernhar2son> I just installed ubuntu 14.04 on my new laptop with a 2560x1440 screen.  Annoyingly the fonts are all the wrong size, any idea how to fix: http://i.imgur.com/QH5WhAj.png
<Bashing-om> p5yc071c: K; show us : ' df -h | pastebinit ' IF you are not at 100% capacity there may be an easy solution .
<p5yc071c> Filesystem                   Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<p5yc071c> /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root  901G  195G  661G  23% /
<p5yc071c> none                         4.0K     0  4.0K   0% /sys/fs/cgroup
<p5yc071c> udev                         7.8G  4.0K  7.8G   1% /dev
<p5yc071c> tmpfs                        1.6G  1.4M  1.6G   1% /run
 * ebernhar2son notes that screenshot didn't work right either ...
<p5yc071c> none                         5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock
<n344ly> err fdisk -l and k11's command
<k1l> !paste | p5yc071c
<ubottu> p5yc071c: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<HoloIRCUser> I've tried ctrl-alt-F1 through F6, no dice, ctrl-alt-backspace, nothing.
<conorMcGregor9> fdisk will require root
<Bashing-om> HoloIRCUser: Can you boot from grub's "recovery" kernel ? From ther we can look .
<n344ly> HoloIRCUser: Have you installed propietary graphic drivers?
<p5yc071c> n3rrtly -  Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<p5yc071c> /dev/sda1               1     1050623      525311+  ee  GPT
<p5yc071c> Partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary.
<p5yc071c> /dev/sda2   *     1050624     1550335      249856   83  Linux
<p5yc071c> /dev/sda3         1550336  1954209791   976329728   83  Linux
<HoloIRCUser> N334ly: no.
<k1l> p5yc071c: stop pasting the stuff in here. use a pastebin website like the bot told you
<treelzeb_> !paste | p5yc071c
<ubottu> p5yc071c: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<conorMcGregor9> df -h doesnt work?
<HoloIRCUser> Bashing-om: okay, rebooting
<genii> p5yc071c: If you don't start using a pastebin we'll have no choice but to boot you, especially as you have been told to use one more than once npw
<HoloIRCUser> Bashing-om okay, I have a root shell. Now what?
<conorMcGregor9> now you have to say abra kadabra
<Bashing-om> HoloIRCUser: We want to know that 1) "you" own your /home . in the terminal coomand ' ls -al /home ' You own the files and not 'root' ?? then we look at 2) .
<HoloIRCUser> n334ly graphics card is an Intel GMA, runs find under mesa
<HoloIRCUser> Or, rather, ran fine until today
<treelzebub> ebernhar2son: i'd recommend installing Unity Tweak Tool. There's a Fonts tab, where you can Restore Defaults, or tweak as you like. to install: $ sudo apt-get install unity-tweak-tool
<k1l> HoloIRCUser: does another user or the guest account work?
<HoloIRCUser> k1l: guest account  has the same problem
<HoloIRCUser> K1l: ah, no, it seems guest account works fine
<conorMcGregor9> whats the problem? a black screen when u login your other account?
<k1l> which desktop is it? and what ubuntu version exactly?
<ebernhar2son> treelzebub: hmm, tried that but it didn't change the size of the fonts in titlebars, just inside that single application.  i'll try logging out to see if a reset makes any difference though
<HoloIRCUser> conorMcGregor9: keeps login background, never progresses
<k1l> so i would start with looking in the homefolder like Bashing-om told you to rule out the easy solutions.
<HoloIRCUser> k1l: the default wm with default de, release is 14.04LTE, kernel is 3.16.0-41-generic
<ebernhar1son> treelzebub: perhaps i'm doing something wrong, i logged out and logged back in and text scaling factor is back to 2.45
<treelzebub> ebernhar2son: Sys Settings > Displays > "Scale for menu and title bars"
<k1l> HoloIRCUser: so unity?
<HoloIRCUser> K1l: sure.
<regedit> Jordan_U: efibootmgr outputs "No BootOrder is set; firmware will attempt recovery"
<regedit> Jordan_U: ls /sys/fs/pstore/ is empty
<p5yc071c> Did the pastebins work?
<HoloIRCUser> K1l: what am I looking for in the home directory? It has my files.
<Jordan_U> regedit: What did happen when you booted with no drives plugged into the machine?
<conorMcGregor9> did u paste the link?
<p5yc071c> comorMcGregor9 - I had tried... here it is again:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11732272/
<k1l> HoloIRCUser: "ls -al" so you see the owners. see if there is stuff that is owned by root
<p5yc071c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11732269/
<treelzebub> ebernhar1son: if tweak-tool and sys settings keep reverting when you logout/in, you can try this: $ gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Interface.app-fallback-to-maximum-scale-factor false
<regedit> Jordan_U: nothing particularly interesting. i got the initial (bios?) boot menu which still had the option to boot "ubuntu" (which usually brings me to grub), except now it just didnt find the boot drive and carried on trying other boot devices
<treelzebub> ebernhar1son: shit, sorry-- this: $ gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Interface app-fallback-to-maximum-scale-factor false
<k1l> p5yc071c: you have a seperated /boot partition. so do a "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" please in a pastebin
<Jordan_U> regedit: And when all boot devices failed?
<MichaelP> Runing kubuntu 15.04 installing ubuntu-deskto-next https://bpaste.net/show/312ba2efb8e0 .. can i make it ignore the blue tooth ?
<regedit> Jordan_U: i think it just rebooted or something
<regedit> reboot loop if i remember correctly
<HoloIRCUser> K1l: in root shell, it hasn't done the mount rebind yet.
<regedit> i can verify if it's important
<ebernhar1son> treelzebub: excellent.  how do you find those values?  is there some sort of browser for all the settings that can be searched through?
<p5yc071c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11732330/
<Jordan_U> regedit: I'm not sure it's important, but I'm curious :)
<regedit> oh :)
<conorMcGregor9> open another shell Holo
<HoloIRCUser> k1l: .. is owned by root, rest are owned by user
<treelzebub> from ubuntu forums, i found some possible related bugs that led me to bugs.launchpad.net, and in the comments there was this solution. [src: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1310316]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1310316 in Unity "Text scaling factor changing unexpectedly" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Jordan_U> regedit: What was your original end goal in getting to the boot firmware menus? I seem to remember something about booting an OS that was installed for BIOS rather than UEFI?
<HoloIRCUser> conormcgregor9: and then?
<k1l> p5yc071c: you see the packages you got installed. so do a "sudo apt-get remove linux-image........ linux-image...." to remove the kernels not needed. but keep at least 2 different kernels installed
<regedit> regedit: if i'm not mistaken both Windows and Ubuntu are currently UEFI installations
<regedit> er Jordan_U ^
<conorMcGregor9> HoloIRCUser, i thought u said your shell was working
<regedit> Jordan_U: my goal is to mess with bios settings, like virtualization or intel rapid start / rapid storage etc
<histo> regedit: did fwsetup work?
<k1l> HoloIRCUser: ok, so maybe you need to reset the gnome settings.
<HoloIRCUser> conormcgregor9: I have a root shell through recovery, yes. I want my wm to work after I log in with my user
<regedit> histo: sadly not... grub said command not found
<p5yc071c> kll - so...it doesn't matter which two that I keep?
<p5yc071c> kll - or a better question - where do I go to learn about how to make that decision?
<histo> regedit: what's the problem your having now? still can't get to fimrware?
<regedit> histo: yep, inaccessible
<regedit> the setup that is
<HoloIRCUser> k1l: so delete the gnome-related files?
<histo> regedit: did you try booting with the drive unplugged?
<k1l> p5yc071c: i would say the latest one and then choose one that you like. if all worked just go for the second latest one. the second latest installed kernel is used for the recovery boot option in grub
<regedit> histo: yup, nothing interesting was discovered there
<histo> regedit: you still couldn't fn+f2?
<conorMcGregor9> HoloIRCUser, do u have a lot of settings on your user?
<Jordan_U> histo: No, fwsetup requires the ability to read and write to UEFI variables, and it looks like right now regedit's boot firmware is reporting that there are no UEFI variables at all whenever asked by an OS or bootloader (though clearly there is at least one, containing the boot entry for Ubuntu).
<histo> regedit: and what do you mean by nothing interesting?
<regedit> histo: correct, i couldnt..
<HoloIRCUser> conormcgregor9: no
<conorMcGregor9> and the guest account works?
<HoloIRCUser> Yes
<conorMcGregor9> just make a new account then and copy your files over
<regedit> histo: system simply fails to find boot device, and power cycles
<histo> regedit: does /sys/firmware/efi  directory exxist
<regedit> histo: yes
<histo> regedit: wth
<moto_unix> Hi guys
<regedit> config_table  efivars  fw_platform_size  fw_vendor  runtime  runtime-map  systab  vars
<HoloIRCUser> Conormcgregor9: adduser is saying it can't lock /etc/passwd from within recovery
<tgm4883> HoloIRCUser: you probably need to remount / rw
<histo> regedit: you're kernel is booted in efi mode this is so odd.  So the firmware update that fixes the issue is still a no go?
<histo> brb
<regedit> histo: the installer fails...
<HoloIRCUser> tgm4883: yep, thanks
<Jordan_U> regedit: When you tried to upgrade the boot firmware, was that via a program that did the flashing from the OS, or was it something that put the new boot firmware image in the EFI System Partition for the boot firmware to flash itself at next boot? (Or do you not know?)
<regedit> Jordan_U: some of the guides/tutorials were more this way, some were more that way
<regedit> i tried several of them in various combinations
<regedit> no wait, actually
<regedit> the guides were mostly USB stick based
<regedit> only the lenovo supplied update seemed to be trying to do it by direct flashing the boot firmware
<regedit> let me show you the guides i was following
<regedit> http://superuser.com/a/813623
<regedit> actually i think that one was pretty much it, with some variations thereof
<lotuspsychje> regedit: sounds like an issue for the ##hardware guys
<tersio> I installed wine in my ubuntu, i was reading this        http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1294119              how do I go to    c:/windows/system32       in wine?
<tgm4883> tersio: IIRC, you should be able to launch windows explorer
<lotuspsychje> !wine | tersio
<ubottu> tersio: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<harishkrupo> tersio, there is a directory called .wine in home search there
<tgm4883> tersio: you could also go to ~/.wine/drive_c
<tersio> how do I run wine in my ubuntu?
<tersio> like to get a windows desktop
<tgm4883> tersio: you dont
<tgm4883> tersio: that isn't what wine is
<lotuspsychje> tersio: you want a virtual machine windows?
<conorMcGregor9> its for running windows applications
<harishkrupo> tersio, for that you need to install windows
<tersio> I see
<conorMcGregor9> dont know why that bot is even in here
<tersio> because here it points to some windows style directories
<tersio> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1294119
<tgm4883> tersio: yes, and?
<lotuspsychje> conorMcGregor9: what do you mean?
<tersio> if I'm just executing a windows program through wine I won't have any of those dirs
<conorMcGregor9> lotuspsychje, the ubottu bot that no one seems to read lol
<lotuspsychje> conorMcGregor9: yeah its described fine indeed
<tgm4883> tersio: when you installed wine, it also installed a windows explorer that would let you see a windows file structure
<GitNick> Ok, so I tried to install something using apt-get, but then ran out of space, now I'm stuck, I can't continue. How can I undo this?
<tgm4883> tersio: yes you would see that file structure if you were executing a windows program
<lotuspsychje> tersio: maybe you can explain what you really want to do? wich windows program do you need?
<tersio> how do I access that windows explorer?
<harishkrupo> GitNick, remove that application
<tgm4883> tersio: did you search unity for windows explorer?
<sha1sum> I'm trying to wade through old and seemingly irrelevant search results... How do I simply switch the partition to boot from? I have all files copied and have changed the fstab, now not sure about the next step to get THAT parition to be the root partition
<Jordan_U> regedit: Please pastebin the output of "find /sys/firmware/efi/".
<tersio> I'm trying to play a wrf file, I found this  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1294119          so trying to do what it says there
<GitNick> harishkrupo: I get an unmetdependencies error and no apt-get command will run
<tgm4883> tersio: are you running unity?
<Jordan_U> sha1sum: Do you have this new root partition mounted currently? If so, what is the mountpoint? If not, please mount it to /mnt/.
<tersio> tgm4883: no
<tgm4883> tersio: kde? xfce? help me out a little here
<harishkrupo> GitNick, what about apt-get remove <package>
<sha1sum> Jordan_U: I'm basically trying to switch two mountpoints that I accidentally reversed on installation: "/" and "/home"... I just simply rsync'd all files to both until I get the boot partition switched, so yeah they're both currently mounted but reversed
<GitNick> harishkrupo: nope
<tersio> oh you mean the ubuntu desktop? not sure, thought it was gnome? I'm on 14.04 default
<sha1sum> (one is an SSD and one is a disk, so I obviously want the SSD as the root but didn't configure it that way)
<conorMcGregor9> so unity
<harishkrupo> GitNick, apt-get remove --purge <package>
<tersio> yes I have the ubuntu file explorer but not a windows one
<tgm4883> tersio: ok, did you bother searching for windows explorer or wine?
<KowabungaDude^> Hello again
<GitNick> harishkrupo:  All commands result in "E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution)."
<acz32> GitNick: it is telling you how to fix your problem. are you blind?
<harishkrupo> GitNick, what about apt-get install -f
<HoloIRCUser> After creating a new user and copying all files over, I'm no longer able to log in to my secondary user - I'm simply kicked back to login. This is an improvement - but how do I log in?
<harishkrupo> acz32, no he is out of space
<sha1sum> Jordan_U: so basically if I knew how to just tell the bootloader what the root partition was then I think I'd be fine because it's still using the disk as root instead of the SSD
<Jordan_U> sha1sum: Have you done a lot since installing? If not, then the simplest and most reliable method would be to just re-install properly.
<acz32> harishkrupo: that doesn't matter. it's telling him what to do
<conorMcGregor9> HoloIRCUser, did it work before u copied your files over?
<tersio> I have configure wine, uninstall wine, winetricks
<harishkrupo> acz32, if he uses the command it will try to install but no space
<HoloIRCUser> Sha1sum: grub2 menu.lst contains the grub instructions
<GitNick> acz32: And what it tells me to do doesn't work (because I have no more space)
<HoloIRCUser> conormcgregor9: yes
<conorMcGregor9> must be some of the files in your home directory
<acz32> GitNick: try creating enough free space to run the apt-get install -f
<acz32> that should fix it
<GitNick> acz32: (To answer your other question: No my sight is fine)
<Jordan_U> sha1sum: Basically you want to follow this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot , but having your new root currently mounted as /home/ is a little awkward, and again a re-install would be more reliable and simpler.
<conorMcGregor9> how did u copy them over? a cp -r?
<tgm4883> tersio: can you run 'winefile' from the command line?
<HoloIRCUser> conormcgregor9: mount -o bind
<GitNick> acz32: Tried that, cant
<acz32> acz32: or do sudo apt-get autoclean
<harishkrupo> GitNick, what is the output of df
<tersio> tgm4883: yep, opened something
<tgm4883> tersio: a file explorer?
<tersio> yes, there I see a c:
<sha1sum> Jordan_U: I didn't change the boot parition's location because it was already right, so I'm wondering if I simply edit stuff under /etc/grub.d/ and see if I can switch the root partition and it doesn't work then I guess re-installationn is the fallback... ?
<HoloIRCUser> Conormcgregor9: if it were really a file, wouldn't these behave identically?
<sha1sum> Jordan_U: (and run update-grub obviously)
<GitNick> harishkrupo: https://gist.github.com/NickClark/1aa355aec9f96d4fbb09
<conorMcGregor9> well if it worked before u copied any files over
<conorMcGregor9> it must be a file
<HoloIRCUser> sha1sum: changes need to written to mbr or uefi, run grub-install
<tgm4883> tersio: ok, so you should be able to follow that post now
<harishkrupo> sha1sum, how did you even boot if the disk is mounted as / ?
<sha1sum> HoloIRCUser: isn't that old though? Also menu.lst is grub not grub2
<tersio> tgm4883: ok thanks
<HoloIRCUser> conormcgregor9: but there's also something else, because two users with identical home directories have different behavior
<lotuspsychje> tersio: i think you best convert the wrf file into .mp4 with a converter, then play with vlc
<HoloIRCUser> sha1sum: system still boots using grub
<sha1sum> harishkrupo: all the files are present on both the drives (I just copied all files from each to the other) until I get it working... Then I edited the fstab on what *should be* the root
<harishkrupo> GitNick, do apt-get autoclean
<Jordan_U> sha1sum: Do *not* edit anything in /etc/grub.d/.
<harishkrupo> sha1sum, then edit the /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<conorMcGregor9> what files are u copying, your own personal files?
<conorMcGregor9> or hidden files in your home directory?
<harishkrupo> sha1sum, point it to the right partition and then boot
<harishkrupo> sha1sum after booting remove the boot directory from you home and run grub-install and update-grub2
<harishkrupo> GitNick, it will clean some of the cached packages
<Jordan_U> sha1sum: The guide that I linked you to will have you run update-grub within a chroot that's using your new root filesystem, so it will create a grub.cfg appropriate for your new configuration. You could also manually edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg once, then reboot and run "sudo update-grub" again once you're booted into the new configuration.
<sha1sum> OK I appreciate everyone's help, I'm going to give this a try
<TJ-> sha1sum: GRUB determines the root device based on the entries in '/etc/fstab' and specifically the UUID of the file-system. If you effectively swapped the file contents in those partitions then right now it sounds like your root partition in fstab points to the partition containing /home. If that is in fact the case simply swap the UUIDs around for those entries in fstab
<GitNick> harishkrupo: Nothing. But I found a workaround (hopefully I didn't break something else) This whole problem was caused by an out of control devicemapper image. Finally figured out a way to clean it up.
<harishkrupo> TJ-, grub does not determine the root device from fstab at boot it is passed as a parameter from grub.cfg
<edoceo> I'm getting some dependency loop: policykit-1 depends on libpam-systemd; however: Package libpam-systemd:amd64 is not configured yet.
<harishkrupo> GitNick, great :)
<edoceo> I canno seem to apt-get install anything else now from these dependency problems, not sure how to resolve
<sha1sum> TJ-: so right now /home/username/etc/fstab contains the *proper* configuration and /etc/fstab is the old configuration
<TJ-> harishkrupo: You misunderstand. 'update-grub' reads fstab and writes the UUID of the root file-system into the entries in grub.cfg
<sha1sum> Should I just replace any instance of the old UUID with the new one in grub.cfg?
<regedit> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11732478/
<harishkrupo> TJ-, ok got it :P
<Jordan_U> TJ-: No, grub-mkconfig uses grub-probe to determine the UUID of the filesystem currently mounted as '/', it doesn't read the /etc/fstab.
<sha1sum> TJ-: or sorry, /home/etc/fstab
<ste_> hello - would anyone be able to help me with an issue I'm having when vsync'd games are running in a window and alt-tabbing in this situation is causing a 2-3 second delay before switching? Other windows are incredibly slow to drag around in this situation also, and it appears to be related to ubuntu only
<lotuspsychje> ste_: ubuntu version and graphics card chipset?
<locksmith2> hiiiii
<ste_> ubuntu 15.04 and graphics card is gtx 770.. I have the recommended priopietary drivers installed but it happens on other drivers too
<sha1sum> actually I'm going to run the chroot route I think, this grub.cfg file is scary lol
<Jordan_U> sha1sum: That would probably do it. Of course you should make a backup copy of the grub.cfg first, and once you are booted in the configuration you want re-run "sudo update-grub" to make sure that you have a proper grub.cfg, rather than just one that happened to work once.
<lotuspsychje> ste_: did you have same issue on 14.04?
<harishkrupo> sha1sum no just go to the line which starts with linux and then paste the correct uuid
<ste_> I couldn't say.. but I don't have this issue in linux mint
<histo> regedit: I'm out of ideas to try. Other than verifying the  downloaded firmware update is correct
<sha1sum> Jordan_U: well I also noticed that along with the UUID references there are drive and partition number indicators so I don't really want to mess around with all that because they're separate physical devices.
<TJ-> sha1sum: As long as you can perform 1 successful *Recovery mode* boot (to root shell) by manually editing the "linux ..." root device entry from the grub boot-time editor to specify the correct root file-system you will then be able to correct the entries in fstab and use update-grub to fix the boot entries for subsequent boots
<Jordan_U> sha1sum: Those are only used as hints to make searching faster, grub never depends on them and so their values aren't important. (At worst, boot will be ever so slightly slower).
<regedit> histo: well it seems so http://support.lenovo.com/us/en/products/laptops-and-netbooks/ideapad-u-series-laptops/ideapad-u410/downloads/DS033646
<histo> regedit: be nice if they provided a checksum
<lisbeth> hey so I am in ubuntu 14.04 installing it alongside windows 7
<lisbeth> only I didn't like the partition sizes it recommended and want to partition myself
<Jordan_U> regedit: Please file a bug report about this. It's clearly a boot firmware bug, but just like the Samsung bricking bug, we may want to try to avoid users hitting it if we can on our end.
<lisbeth> I a in gparted and I changed the ntfs partition down to 989617 mb
<lisbeth> *I am
<histo> Jordan_U: I thihnk it's more of a hardware bug than a bug with ubuntu or grub
<lisbeth> and I am wondering if this operation will erase the ntfs partition?
<petrvs> lisbeth: no, but it's not 100% guaranteed safe
<petrvs> lisbeth: more like 90%
<histo> Jordan_U: the manufacturer has released a fix for his problem. But he can't install it also
<lisbeth> what can happen in the 10%
<regedit> Jordan_U: how so? what is the ubuntu-end of the bug here
<petrvs> lisbeth: loss of data
<tgm4883> lisbeth: personally I'd resize the ntfs partition from inside windows
<Jordan_U> histo: It's definitely a hardware bug, but so is the samsung bricking bug I mentioned. There is now code in the linux kernel to prevent hitting that bug, as there should be.
<petrvs> there's no guarantee from any OS
<petrvs> you need to backup data you care about before resizing a partition
<tgm4883> petrvs: yes, that is true.
<histo> Jordan_U: windows hit the bug not linux btw
<petrvs> or embrace the possibility of starting from scratch :)
<Jordan_U> regedit: What event initially triggered the bug, if that was easily identifiable?
<histo> lisbeth: anytime you are resizing partitions/filesystems you really should backup your essential data first.
<lisbeth> What if I said I am 100% sure that the disc is not filled past the point that I am resizing it to?
<histo> Jordan_U: what i'm wondering is why fwsetup won't work for him
<petrvs> lisbeth: that's not really the issue, although it's obviously another concern
<charlytavu> Hi everybody, can someone tell me if there is a possibility to add a script at boot time on a live USB ?
<lisbeth> also I am trying to access the files from the live cd so I can back them up and it is not letting me because it says I don't have permission
<petrvs> charlytavu: anything is possible in software
<lisbeth> I was under the impression that I was root when using a live disc
<petrvs> lisbeth: you are
<petrvs> lisbeth: what command are you using?
<histo> lisbeth: what don't you stop.  Mount the disk read only check how much free space is available and see
<regedit> Jordan_U: unfortunately i wasnt expecting this issue (duh) so i dndt pay attention as to when exactly it started happening. all I know is that before installing the 2 OSs i could access BIOS, and after they were installed i couldnt anymore
<histo> charlytavu: live usb of what?  the ubuntu installer?
<regedit> Jordan_U: and there was a new boot menu option "ubuntu" that didnt used to be there
<charlytavu> petrvs, without rebuilding source iso, is it possible ? i've looked at syslinux options but found nothing :/
<regedit> Jordan_U: and the other boot menu option "setup" disappeared
<Jordan_U> charlytavu: What is your end goal?
<lisbeth> nevermind I am installing ubutnu on a usb
<petrvs> charlytavu: sure, the ease with which you can accomplish it depends on the image
<histo> regedit: can you get to the grub menu?
<charlytavu> Jordan_U, histo I'm just trying to execute a script at boot time without rebuilding the iso :)
<Jordan_U> regedit: Then that sounds like it's at leat possible that installing Ubuntu triggered the bug in your firmware.
<regedit> i probably should have mentioned this earlier; in the list of devices to boot from (upon power on boot menu) the top one is simply "ubuntu". further down the list is the actual drive that has the 2 OSs, and if boot to it i get straight windows (not grub)
<Jordan_U> charlytavu: That's not an end goal. What does the script do? What are you actually trying to accomplish?
<histo> charlytavu: what does the script do?
<charlytavu> changing keymaps, mounting filesystems, etc.. basic configuration
<regedit> histo: yep no prob
<histo> regedit: So what happens on the grub command line when you type fwsetup
<regedit> histo: no such command error
<regedit> histo: even after insmod efifwsetup
<sha1sum> mmmmk so chrooting into the partition with the proper fstab and running "grub-install" produced a "could not find EFI directory". update-grub2 worked, however, but the system still boots with the wrong partition mount points
<lisbeth> so I am installing it in gparted on a usb and It is not showing me the partitions for /dev/sdb
<charlytavu> histo, Jordan_U changing keymaps, mounting filesystems, etc.. basic configuration
<Jordan_U> sha1sum: You need to mount your EFI System Partition to /boot/efi/ within the chroot.
<sha1sum> ahhhh that makes so much sense.
<sha1sum> lol
<histo> regedit: what version of grub are you running?
<sha1sum> OK well it's almost 5:00 here so I'll act like you didn't tell me that until the morning :P
<regedit> an important thing i'm trying to figure out is: If I delete the GPT partition and install a legacy msdos/MBR windows installation, will access to bios be restored?
<regedit> histo: can i check from within ubuntu?
<sha1sum> Jordan_U: can I mount it before chrooting or no?
<sha1sum> or does it matter?
<Jordan_U> regedit: Please run "sudo modprobe -r efivars && umount /sys/firmware/efi/efivars && modprobe -r efivarfs && modprobe efivarfs && mount -t efivarfs efivarfs /sys/firmware/efi/efivars"  (as per https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Unified_Extensible_Firmware_Interface#Inconsistency_between_efivarfs_and_sysfs-efivars ) and pastebin the output of "find /sys/firmware/efi/" again.
<Johnny_Linux> D`oh!
<Jordan_U> sha1sum: It doesn't matter when it's mounted, as long as it's mounted before you run grub-install.
<sha1sum> Jordan_U: well I'm going to mount a barstool and saddle up to a brew next. I appreciate all of your help!
<sha1sum> That goes for everyone else also :)
<histo> regedit: dpkg -l | grep grub
<regedit> Jordan_U: the first command in that series emits "modprobe: FATAL: Module efivars is builtin."
<histo> regedit: disregard the fwsetup patch has been in there since ubuntu 12.04
<regedit> histo: ok, yes this is kubuntu 15.04
<Jordan_U> regedit: OK, never mind that then :) It's probably safe to assume that no variables would be visible via efivarfs either.
<regedit> Jordan_U / histo: would you know about ^ (re. "important thing i'm trying to figure out")
<histo> regedit: sudo efibootmgr | nc termbin.com 9999
<regedit> histo: that command rings a bell... i've done it before, leme check again
<macksting> I'm trying to run a visualization that's got native builds for Mac 10.7 and WinXP. OpenGL3. Am I better off using Wine, or using a Macintosh emulator?
<Jordan_U> regedit: My guess would be no, but it can't hurt to try. You shouldn't need a full BIOS Based Windows installation to try, simply having grub-pc on an msdos labeled drive with a single partition containing a boot flag would probably be enough.
<regedit> histo: http://termbin.com/9ag3
<Jordan_U> regedit: If you file a bug report it's also a good way to get the attention of people who might be familiar with these types of problems, and it will also serve as a place for others having this problem to find information when google searching.
<regedit> Jordan_U: hm ok
<regedit> Jordan_U: being rather new to a lot of the concepts issues here, would we be able to write the bug description jointly so you can help me formulate the right & succinct details?
<freeone3000> After switching users, it seems like Chrome no longer recognizes my keyboard. As is obvious, other applications seem to work fine. What could cause this?
<Jordan_U> regedit: Yes.
<regedit> Jordan_U: how can we do this, something like collabedit.com/new ?
<Jordan_U> regedit: Sure.
<regedit> Jordan_U: ok i'll PM you the link...
<histo> macksting: I'd try in wine first if all else fails you can get a vm running
<freeone3000> Sorry. It appears GNOME applications no longer recognize my keyboard. Opera, Firefox, Chrome, gcalc were tested. Terminal is fine, KDE applications are fine.
<macksting> Is there a way to get a VM for this without spending money or violating the law?
<Jordan_U> macksting: Something written for XP and openGL has a fair chance of working in wine, perfectly legally. Zero chance of getting a MacOS binary running without OSX, and no legal way to run Windows in a VM without paying for it.
<macksting> Jordan_U: Pity. Seems Wine didn't cut it. There's no Macintosh equivalent?
<freeone3000> (Please note that Windows VM licenses are not the same as Windows bare metal licenses - certain licenses, such as "Windows Home", cannot be virtualized legally.)
<macksting> Noted.
<Stevenmcqueeven> hello
<Jordan_U> macksting: Have you checked the wine appdb? Have you tried asking about your problem (including relevant output and error messages) in #winehq?
<macksting> Jordan_U: Haven't yet. Figured I'd explore what options are available before I commit to problem-solving.
<HoloPed> is there a simple guide to use systemd ?
<HoloPed> I'm totaly lost
<HoloPed> trying to run a script on startup has never been so complex
<jootor> I am getting this message when I want to open a partition i created, I was able to enter the partition in the past but now i get this message:'' could not display all the contents found.000':input/output error ''
<TJ-> regedit: Have you tried the Lenovo bootable USB UEFI diagnostics toolkit?
<Jordan_U> jooncheol: Please pastebin the output of "mount".
<macksting> Jordan_U: Though no, this program isn't on the appdb.
<Stevenmcqueeven> I have a noob question that you guys probably hate
<Stevenmcqueeven> what are some cool things I can do in linux that a beginner can do
<Jordan_U> TJ-: Do you mind helping write a bug report description for regedit?
<OerHeks> Stevenmcqueeven, i started with cronjobs and writing a conky script, 1001 examples http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865&page=2312
<Stevenmcqueeven> what do conky scripts do?
<histo> Stevenmcqueeven: cool how?
<regedit> TJ-: no, that sounds very interesting, how do you find all these things! :)
<histo> !manual | Stevenmcqueeven
<ubottu> Stevenmcqueeven: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<regedit> TJ-: can i PM you a link to a bug me and Jordan_U are writing
<TJ-> regedit: see http://support.lenovo.com/us/en/downloads/ds030861
<histo> Don't even see his model supported there
<Jordan_U> Stevenmcqueeven: run "bb".
<Jordan_U> !info bb | Stevenmcqueeven
<ubottu> Stevenmcqueeven: bb (source: bb): ASCII-art demo based on AAlib. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3rc1-8.2ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 962 kB, installed size 1798 kB
<ImJune> ha ubuntu 15.04 found my card and installed drivers perfectly
<regedit> TJ-: interesting that IdeaPad is not listed there
<ImJune> 14.04 needs to dissappear
<Stevenmcqueeven> histo just things I couldn't quite do with windows or to make things easier for me
<histo> Stevenmcqueeven: learn about bash and command line interface.
<histo> Stevenmcqueeven: that manual page I sent you has a section on the terminal etc...
<Stevenmcqueeven> Awesome thanks I'll take a look
<histo> Stevenmcqueeven: it should also answer your questions in the learning more section
<acz32> is there any way to have okular not show page thumbnails when i open a pdf?
<JohnDoe1972> hey guys i have the iso disk image on usb flash stick . do i need to extracxt it first for it to boot from flash ?
<ImJune> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<ImJune> this is fouled up
<kingeR> Hi, I am looking at these VPS with ubuntu, what kind of access do i get there, how does it look like?
<histo> JohnDoe1972: you don't just copy the iso to the thumb drive to boot it. YOu need to write it's contents to the drive
<histo> JohnDoe1972: what is the iso of and what operating system are you currently using?
<rypervenche> kingeR: If you purchase a VPS with Ubuntu on it, you will likely get root access to the command line.
<petrvs> JohnDoe1972: try using http://unetbootin.sf.net/
<JohnDoe1972> 14.4 kylie 64 bit
<histo> kingeR: full access to the box typically
<kingeR> ok, and how will upload stuff, cause i see there is no cpanel for it
<Jordan_U> JohnDoe1972: You have two primary options. The most commonly done is to use Ubuntu startup disk creator or Unetbootin, which will extract the iso for you. If for some reason you really don't want the iso extracted, you can install grub to the USB drive and use it to loop boot the iso: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Loopback.cfg#How_do_you_use_a_loopback.cfg_to_boot_an_iso.3F
<histo> kingeR: manage it using ssh or their provided inteface
<histo> !usb | JohnDoe1972
<ubottu> JohnDoe1972: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<kingeR> histo, I was never much of command line guy, is that too hard to learn. I mean, I know quite a lot stuff on command line, but not it
<JohnDoe1972> :/ ok info overload but thx guys
<Jordan_U> HoloPed: You can still add a script to the end of /etc/rc.local if you really just want it to run at boot.
<histo> kingeR: Why do you want a VPS?
<rypervenche> kingeR: If you want something with cPanel, you will need to purchase a VPS with cPanel installed on it. cPanel is not free, so you will likely have to pay extra for the license fee. You can learn how to use SFTP to upload and download files on a server without cPanel.
<kingeR> histo: I have bih website, with over 20k articles, and over 1gb of files. rypervenche: I know that, I just asked if it is hard :D
<histo> kingeR: I would get a vps that is already setup for hosting if you are not familar with setting it up yourself. Unless you want to learn.
<rypervenche> kingeR: "hard" is subjective. I don't think it is hard at all. You just need to learn how to do it.
<Jordan_U> HoloPed: If you want to make a proper systemd service file, http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/systemd-for-admins-3.html is a good guide.
<rypervenche> kingeR: Personally I would never recommend using anything like cPanel. Minimal is usually better in my experience. Only what you need and nothing else. But it all depends on what your needs are and what you are willing to learn and forgo.
<kingeR> histo: I want to learn, that's why I am buying it one month earlier then i need it.
<regedit> TJ-: sent you the link in PM
<macksting> Jordan_U: So yeah, I just looked the matter up, and while it seems there's efforts at a Wine-like Mac environment called Darling, it sounds like there's a lot of work to be done. Anything else seems to require a copy of the OS. I'll go ask in #winehq, since this is firmly a Wine problem at this juncture.
<macksting> Jordan_U and histo: Thanks for helping where you could.
<Jordan_U> macksting: You're welcome.
<TJ-> regedit: sorry, been busy. I've discovered something that might indicate a way to flash at boot-time.
<mcphail> kingeR: if you want to upload/download using ssh/sftp, you can do it directly from the ubuntu GUI. Really couldn't be simpler
<regedit> TJ-: no apology necessary man :) sounds interesting! please do share
<kingeR> rypervenche: I had my fear share with cpanel, f***ing hate it. whenever there is problem have to wait for three days for someone from tech support
<histo> kingeR: digital ocean has some great setup tutorials.  BUt you will need to familiarize yourself with the command line at some point.
<TJ-> regedit: Reading some Phoenix SCT documentation for engineers... one phrase jumps out at me: "Phoenix SCT allows Capsule to be stored in the disk GPT partition, rather than in flash RAM, for native restart support."
<kingeR> mcphail: thank you, i wasn't sure. I only used ssh for communication from my phone to laptop
<TJ-> regedit: source (see page 2, "Non-Volatile Capsule"): http://www.embedded-tools.de/sites/default/files/Phoenix_SecureCore-Mobile.pdf
<mcphail> kingeR: it _is_ worth learning some command line stuff, though. Makes life very simple indeed when you get the hang of it
<regedit> TJ-: ok so, how would i do that?
<Hasov> Hello
<Hasov> Anyone from PL?
<petrvs> /msg alis list *ubunt*pl
<varenik> hi
<petrvs> hi
<TJ-> regedit: I'm guessing the .cap file is put in the root of the ESP file-system, probably with a special name which I'm trying to discover now. I'm reverse-engineering the .CAP image we have
<TJ-> regedit: here's the API, "UpdateCapsule()" in particular is interesting
<KowabungaDude^> Need help with rndis networking in Ubuntu 14.04: I have two networking USB rndis devices. When I connect Device1 to the linux laptop an interface eth3 get's created and the device servers dhcp to the laptop. If I unplug Device1 and plug Device2 the same behaviour is observed. If I try to plug both devices, the last one to be connected the interface gets named "rename22", it's down and has no...
<KowabungaDude^> ...ip. If I modify /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules (http://www.pastebin.ca/3030308) to add another rule similar to the last one it works the first time connected but not afterwards
<TJ-> regedit: see http://wiki.phoenix.com/wiki/index.php/EFI_RUNTIME_SERVICES
<regedit> TJ-: holy moly they have a wiki for this stuff! now that's what i'm talking about
<ImJune> does anyone know of some issues with skype launching on ubuntu 15.04
<varenik> cool! What it is the chat?
<Hasov> Hello who can help me?
<TJ-> regedit: see http://wiki.phoenix.com/wiki/index.php/Boot_Mode
<acz32> ImJune: no but check out some superior alternatives: firefox hello or utox
<JohnDoe1972> guys could i just mount the iso using deamon lite then copy or extract the files to usb ?
<Bashing-om> _KaszpiR_: IF the help is ubuntu related, maybe, ask and see ?
<histo> JohnDoe1972: What operating system are you running?
<JohnDoe1972> 7
<ImJune> advertise much
<histo> JohnDoe1972: use win32 disk imager to write the iso to your usb drive
<JohnDoe1972> on desktop
<ImJune> because I don't have work contacts on skype or anything
<JohnDoe1972> whats wrong with demon line ?
<histo> JohnDoe1972: http://sourceforge.net/projects/win32diskimager/
<acz32> ImJune: you consider my recommendation an advertisement? ok...
<histo> JohnDoe1972: demon line?
<acz32> good luck with your microsoft software issue
<JohnDoe1972> k thx histo but .. deaone lite
<histo> JohnDoe1972: I have no idea what deaone lite is
<JohnDoe1972> daemon tools lite
<ImJune> you are a moron I know that much
<ImJune> like I am trying to install skype for my personal pleasure
<TJ-> regedit: Mmmmm! http://wiki.phoenix.com/wiki/index.php/Crisis_Recovery
<Jordan_U> ImJune: Please treat people in this channel with respoect.
<JohnDoe1972> :)
<Hasov> Who can help me with Ubuntu Server 14.04.2 LTS?
<histo> ImJune: Are you experiencing a problem with skype?
<ImJune> yeah
<ImJune> when I sign in it doesn't proceed
<ImJune> at all
<ImJune> something is broken
<Hasov> Hello :v
<ubuntu233> Hasov: Share the issue with the channel for help.
<ImJune> I will have to skype my coworkers from my phone
<histo> ImJune: Perhaps you should have started there. How did you install skype?
<ImJune> via the command line
<ImJune> sudo apt-get install skype
<acz32> ImJune: you're the moron for getting so offended by a recommendation
<Hasov> I need a first guide for newbies, i migrated from EL and i want to learn how to use Ubuntu :c
<ImJune> you are on ignore
<Bashing-om> Hasov: State your issue for the channel .
<histo> JohnDoe1972: just use win32 disk imager to write the iso the the drive. It will write the filesystem and everything there.  All data on the drive you are writing to will be lost so backup anything before hand.
<Hasov> I know how to use apt-get etc.
<KowabungaDude^> Anyone who cold help me with rndis networking in Ubuntu 14.04? I have two networking USB rndis devices. When I connect Device1 to the linux laptop an interface eth3 get's created and the device servers dhcp to the laptop. If I unplug Device1 and plug Device2 the same behaviour is observed. If I try to plug both devices, the last one to be connected the interface gets named "rename22", it's...
<JohnDoe1972> !win32diskimager
<KowabungaDude^> ...down and has no ip. If I modify /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules (http://www.pastebin.ca/3030308) to add another rule similar to the last one it works the first time connected but not afterwards
<JohnDoe1972> !win32 disk imager
<ubottu> JohnDoe1972: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<regedit> TJ-: so it probably keeps recovering the old bios huh?
<KowabungaDude^> I don't know much about USB or what to look for
<JohnDoe1972> histo, link ?
<histo> JohnDoe1972: http://sourceforge.net/projects/win32diskimager/
<JohnDoe1972> also will the fact that im on 64 bit upset the 32bit install of my iso >?
<kingeR> mcphail: I agree. I am PHP developer, good at Java, medium at C and Assembly... but never got myself around cmmand line
<Jordan_U> KowabungaDude^: What do you mean by "rndis"?
<histo> Jordan_U: no, but is there a reaosn you aren't using a 64bit iso?
<histo> JohnDoe1972: ^^^
<histo> Jordan_U: sorry
<TJ-> regedit: I think we have a procedure! https://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Thread-FLASHING-LAPTOP-DELL-INSPIRON-5323-13Z?pid=55511#pid55511
<histo> JohnDoe1972: It won't affect it but why not use the 64bit iso?
<histo> s/affect/effect/
<JohnDoe1972> its going onto a 32bit laptop
<histo> JohnDoe1972: ahh you'll be fine then.
<TJ-> regedit: wimbios has a/the crisis tool: https://www.bios-mods.com/bios-recovery/phoenix-bios-recovery/
<tgm4883> JohnDoe1972: geez, that must be an old laptop
<JohnDoe1972> win32 bit disk manager dosnet install on 64 bit ! :(
<KowabungaDude^> Jordan_U: RNDIS is the USB driver developed by Microsoft https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RNDIS
<histo> JohnDoe1972: it's a standalone program from what I remember
<JohnDoe1972> tgm4883, yess sir
<mcphail> kingeR: worth having a trawl through the debian-administration.org archives. Not quite Ubuntu, (and a bit out of date), but a well-written resource. The sit owner works at Bytemark Hosting if you're looking for a VPS provider
<Trudko> hi guys I've installed elementary os(based on 14.04 ubuntu) along side with windows but I cant load Windows anymore because of 0xc000000098 error. I ve tried boot-repair but it didnt help this is info from boot repair http://paste2.org/dp1FPLDb
<tgm4883> !elementary
<ubottu> Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<histo> JohnDoe1972: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/en/download
<kingeR> mcphail: I am reseller myself, and i have decent prices, so I will buy it at my own website
<mcphail> kingeR: fair enough :) - I have no connection or conflict of interest but know Steve is very helpful
<regedit> TJ-: sounds exciting! reading...
<TJ-> regedit: I'm checking the 'phlash' tools now to see if the filename they look for is "BIOS.cap" or something else
<regedit> TJ-: wait, this is pretty much this solution http://superuser.com/a/813623
<regedit> TJ-: with a tiny bit of new variation to try
<JohnDoe1972> ive got it with deamon tools lite
<regedit> TJ-: and maybe we just need to find the right file name
<Trudko> tgm4883: well this is universal problem
<histo> JohnDoe1972: you've got what?
<Jordan_U> Trudko: This channel only supports Ubuntu, period.
<kingeR> mcphail: thank you for that. even i didn't start this to earn, just to save money on my own projects :D
<TJ-> regedit: That tool I linked you to, I think that is only legacy BIOS from examining it. We need to find a more recent version that support UEFI
<Trudko> ...
<regedit> TJ-: oh... is it the same as the one posted on the superuser (mediafire download) link? ^
<victor-> is it possible that apparmor is preventing a www-data user to read a directory called 'etc' ?
<stevendale> Hey I have a question
<ubuntu233> Trudko: That is a bad install, look up uefi, fix windows remove and elementary. I would install ubuntu as in this specific area support is great.
<nando293921> ...?
<JohnDoe1972> ok guys why is a usb stick being recognised on a 32 bit laptop, and a 64 bit desktop but not on a different 32bit laptop ?
<Trudko> ubuntu233: how does removing elementary help me ?
<ubuntu233> Trudko: sorry fix winds and remove elementary was the corrrect syntax
<stevendale> Does Ubuntu default to using the Ethernet connection even if there’s a Wi-Fi connection, or does it default to the Wi-Fi connection even when there’s an Ethernet connection?
<TJ-> regedit: It's worth installing that tool onto a USB and following the boot instructions to see if 1) it'll boot to the flasher and 2) the flasher can recognise how to talk to the host (it would report the discovered FLASH chip types)
<TJ-> regedit: if that works then it's worth pursuing, if not, you don't waste time on it
<mcphail> stevendale: defaults to a wire if it is plugged in
<stevendale> mcphail: Thanks, :) I’ll be going now
<ubuntu233> Trudko: It is a bad install, not worth fixing, that is a msdos install ona uefi setup.
<ubuntu233> Trudko: As far as I can tell, however, none of this is support, just a comment.
<regedit> TJ-: sure i'll try that one again why not
<Johnny_Linux> GiterDooooooone!
<Jordan_U> regedit: When you do get to filing a bug report, do so by running "ubuntu-bug grub-efi-amd64".
<regedit> TJ-: i tried loading the capsule into some "andy" or other Bios-Mods.com tool, it complained that the file was incorrect size or something...
<regedit> Jordan_U: ok cool, though i'd really love to hear TJ-'s input on it first
<histo> JohnDoe1972: What do you mean recognized?  Like when you plug it in?  or are you trying to boot to it on each machine?
<regedit> EriC^^: heya, you there?
<JohnDoe1972> histo when i tryed to acces the usb on the laptop i wish to install it , it says it need s to be formatted ! however on other pc's it can be opened without difficulty
<gambl0re> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages. how do i fix this?
<JohnDoe1972> when i try to boot the laptop from usb it just loads windows even though i have the usb key at hte top of the boot order
<JohnDoe1972> what file system should be on the usb ?
<Trudko> ubuntu233: nvm thanks for your time. I think I look around or just get windows repair drive somehow
<JohnDoe1972> fat32 or exfat ?
<histo> JohnDoe1972: how'd you put the files there?
<ubuntu233> gambl0re: The channel likes pastebinned info, show it all with the commands
<histo> JohnDoe1972: I told you your method wouldn't work please use the link I provided you.
<histo> JohnDoe1972: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/en/download
<JohnDoe1972> i mounted the iso then opened a folder to view files,. then copied them to usb
<ubuntu233> !pastebin | gambl0re
<ubottu> gambl0re: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<histo> JohnDoe1972: that won't work use the link I just gave you.
<JohnDoe1972> k
<TJ-> regedit: Got it! Found the instructions for how to configure a UEFI ESP in order to flash an update! see https://github.com/antonizoon/archivis.me/wiki/Phoenix-UEFI-BIOS-Crisis-Recovery
<Jordan_U> TJ-: regedit: I'm leaving for the day, but when you do file a bug report please subscribe me to it (JordanU on launchpad.net).
<regedit> TJ-: you are impossibly tenacious and resourceful
<ubuntu233> Trudko: Looks like W8, it has built in reloads of the OS with the data saved or a fresh install.
<regedit> Jordan_U: will do, thanks muchly for the help!
<TJ-> regedit: UEFI looks on boot media for a script to run, rather like MS-DOS used to look for autoexec.bat. In this case for UEFI the standard mandates a file named startup.nsh instead. In that (text) file you put one line that calls the firmware's flashing EFI module with the path to the new firmware image
<Jordan_U> regedit: You're welcome :)
<jonubuntu> Tried installing Ubuntu with a usb drive yesterday, but it kept putting the boot stuff on the thumb drive instead of the server HD. Anyone know how to work around this? Maybe I should use a different USB mount software?
<regedit> TJ-: ok hang on so, what are the actual steps to take here please?
<gambl0re> this is the error message https://gist.github.com/crazyboy867/6cf65f215191760864d4
<jonubuntu> was using universal usb installer
<gambl0re> pplease help guys thanks
<Jordan_U> TJ-: Which reminds me, if that fails we may be able to load UEFI shell from grub and do interesting things from there.
<gambl0re> what is this broken packages they are talking about?
<JohnDoe1972> hiso whats persistance ? is it like a cache limit ?
<ubuntu233> jonubuntu: It must ask where grub goes or have an area this is chosen, you can easily put grub where you want it after an install.
<k1l> gambl0re: any PPAs involved? or other packages manually installed?
<TJ-> regedit: OK, I got over-excited there! The key files may not be built-in modules, and may not be publicly available (easily) but I'm digging. See the Phoenix documentation on their ShellFlash: http://www.aures-support.fr/DATA/drivers/YUNO-%20Driver/ShellFlash_SCT_UG_v1.5.29.pdf?dl=0
<TJ-> regedit: For now I suggest you just collect and save all these URLs and save the pages locally for reference :)
<jonubuntu> @ubuntu233 During the final part where it does the grub install do I say "No"? Will it let me choose the drive then? The text says it uses the first drive by default.
<DAnCoor> May I ask... I just upgraded from 14.10 to 15.04 and noticed I haven't one single row in /var/log/syslog ever since... anyone know if log has been discontinued?
<gambl0re> i installed many thins
<gambl0re> npm, nodejs, ember-cli
<jonubuntu> I've never moved the grub install location before
<k1l> gambl0re: try to run a "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<regedit> TJ-: where can i get this shellflash utility?
<gambl0re> ok
<k1l> gambl0re: so that is all 3rd party stuff?
<TJ-> regedit: OK, found public files for you: ftp://ftp.icg.eu/Drivers/BeatlePOS/D2550/BiosTool/Phoenix/EFI_Shell/Release/v1.5.66.0/
<gambl0re> yea
<TJ-> regedit: We might have everything you need now
<TJ-> regedit: I need coffee... be back soon
<k1l> gambl0re: well, than it might be that its just rubbish put together from the guy who did that 3rd party packages.
<kostkon> DAnCoor, obviously it hasn't
<ubuntu233> jonubuntu: Use tab tab to complete nicks, I don't know what download you're using, however any install has this option, so yes sounds like you follow the text.
<gambl0re> it worked before...
<gambl0re> i installed nodejs and npm using apt-get
<gambl0re> then i uninstalled apt-get and then nodejs
<regedit> TJ-: enjoy! le'me know when you're back what happens next, i got the files
<gambl0re> then i was able to reinstall nodejs but not npm
<drewx0r> DAnCoor, this is the only relevant thing i could find
<drewx0r> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2278206
<k1l> uninstalled apt-get?
<JohnDoe1972> hey guys can someone explain the linux live usb creator step 3 : Persistance ?
<gambl0re> uninstalled npm and nodejs
<gambl0re> using aptget
<gambl0re> its gonna take 6 hours to for dist-upgrade?
<DAnCoor> drewx0r: thank you, well... need to search why it's gone then... :-)
<k1l> gambl0re: and npm is from a 3rd party manual install?
<k1l> gambl0re: well, run the dist-upgrade first. that will bring you all the needed updates
<gambl0re> you could have told me that dist-upgrade is gonna take 6 hours
<gambl0re> i already ran the apt-get update
<k1l> gambl0re: i could not have known, that you dont have all the recent updates installed!!
<jonubuntu> @ubuntu233 Thanks! I found the procedure to move grub too. Looks pretty easy; If that doesn't work I'll try a new install. Thanks again
<gambl0re> you could have cautioned me
<gambl0re> atleast
<k1l> gambl0re: apt-get update doesnt install udates. it just gets the list with new packages
<gambl0re> could i just cancel whatever its doing now and do it another time?
<ubuntu233> JohnDoe1972: It is a extra file syatem to save changes in the OS.
<k1l> gambl0re: sorry but that is server-basics.
<k1l> gambl0re: installing the updates is mandatory.
<k1l> !apt-get | gambl0re
<ubottu> gambl0re: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<Ben64> theres no way it should take 6 hours though
<JohnDoe1972> ubuntu233, will the rest of the usb be avail to stor upon as the persistance file is only 4gb in size
<k1l> read yourself in the basics in the meantime
<gambl0re> can i cancel the update?
<gambl0re> without causing any damage?
<k1l> gambl0re: you need the updates
<k1l> do it now
<gambl0re> ill do it later on.
<ubuntu233> jonubuntu: Cool, you don;t need to move it, but just get a terminal in the server and run sudo grub-install /dev/sdX  X is the HD.
<k1l> gambl0re: not having the recent updates can block installation of new software.
<Maca> hola?
<Maca> D:
<Maca> necesito ayuda?
<ubuntu233> JohnDoe1972: You can actually make a casper-rw partition, and have a persistance as big as you want. But live has it limitations, adding casper in this context I would not know. Not sure really what your question entails.
<k1l> !ar | Maca
<ubottu> Maca: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<Ben64> !es | Maca
<ubottu> Maca: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Ben64> oops
<JohnDoe1972> ubuntu233, well , what i mean is that when i boot into ubuntu from 64gb usb wil the remaining 60 gb be asccessable to me to write to ?
<Maca> hello?????
<JohnDoe1972> hello
<masharp_> Hallo!
<Maca> español?
<TJ-> regedit: I'm creating a USB image for you to try, give me 10 minutes
<ubuntu233> JohnDoe1972: Ah, write to, wide question is all. You can have the usb iso on  a small partition and have the rest partitioned and openable from the live yes.
<k1l> Maca: this channel is english only. see the bots messages for other languages
<Bashing-om> DAnCoor: 15.04 uses the init system systes, and logging is a function of sais 'systemd'. What returns from terminal command ' journalctl ' ?
<JohnDoe1972> the persistance file is just for changes to the os correct ?
<Maca> gracias kill!
<ubuntu233> JohnDoe1972: Yeah exactly the live, say you add apps, or do an update....etc.
<ubuntu233> JohnDoe1972: Acts basically like an install, however it is the iso still, kernel updates are not good generally.
<DAnCoor> drewx0r: thank you... your link cleared this out for me...
<Bashing-om> DAnCoor: As one intro to systemd : https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/systemd-essentials-working-with-services-units-and-the-journal
<regedit> TJ-: awesome!
<DAnCoor> Bashing-om: Thanks ... I'll read that link
<drewx0r> DAnCoor, glad to help, and I'll keep it in mind whenever I finally have to upgrade my unit's computers from 12.04.
<ImJune> W: Failed to fetch http://jp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid-updates/main/i18n/Translation-en  Hash Sum mismatch
<ImJune> hmm
<DAnCoor> drewx0r: Well... I somewhat wish I never upgraded, but well... Now I'll have some catch up to do... :-)
<drewx0r> my users' experience with 14.04 kept me clinging to 12.04 LTS. I'm still hanging on.
<ImJune> hang on yeah
<ImJune> there is something really wrong with 14 and 15
<k1l> ImJune: that message appears when the servers are syncing and the packages are not matching the hashes from the list. just give it some time
<DAnCoor> I had trouble from every dist upgrade last 3 times... Last time I figured out that since I wasn't used "sudo" from the beginning, when I start using sudo there was some missing in PATH that made my dist-upgrade crash every time... now from 14.10 I didn't use sudo (run from root) upgrade went through smoothless....
<k1l> DAnCoor: the upgrades get automated testings, so if you dont change too much on your system manually, that should work like a charm. and i dont get what you mean with sudo vs. root
<JohnDoe1972> guys i used ubuntu a couple of years ago and it was FASTTT. Kaylin seems REALLY slow in comparison !
<histo> JohnDoe1972: what is kaylin?
<JohnDoe1972> also the recycle bin folder on the desktop is in japanseese / chineese ?
<JohnDoe1972> kylin
<JohnDoe1972> ubunto 14.04.2
<k1l> JohnDoe1972: kylin is the chineese version of ubuntu. why you use that?
<JohnDoe1972> its whats on the ubunto download pake
<JohnDoe1972> page
<JohnDoe1972> sigh
<DAnCoor> k1l: I never want to upgrade manually... that's why I upgraded to 14.10 because I needed the "mangle" file in shorewall newer release
<k1l> JohnDoe1972: so you use a chineese version and wonder why its chineese?
<JohnDoe1972> ive just wasted the last hour
<JohnDoe1972> i dint know it weas the chineese version
<k1l> JohnDoe1972: use the plain ubuntu version.
<JohnDoe1972> its stupid shit like this why i stoped using ubuntu in the first place
<histo> JohnDoe1972: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<histo> JohnDoe1972: You're the one who chose to download the chinese version without reading whatever link you followed.
<histo> JohnDoe1972: I don't see why this would stop you from using ubuntu?
<JohnDoe1972> also why is it so slow ? im booting from usb. that should be like ssd speeds surely ! well not quite but faster than normal hhd
<k1l> JohnDoe1972: you are making that too difficult. get the regular ubuntu iso. put it onto a usb or dvd like the official tutorial says, try it.
<k1l> JohnDoe1972: no, usb is slow.
<histo> JohnDoe1972: The read and write speed of usb is pretty slow
<JohnDoe1972> faster then hdd !
<k1l> JohnDoe1972: everything needs to be loaded into the ram. and most usb drives are very very very very very slow. just get the facts instead of blaming ubuntu
<JohnDoe1972> i used ubuntu 12 and it was FAST !
<k1l> JohnDoe1972: do you know the read and write speeds of that usb?
<k1l> JohnDoe1972: then make a real install.
<DAnCoor> k1l: Actually, when I moved from Mandrake to Ubuntu, I did the misstake to skip the "sudo" and continued using root... when I suddenly followed the instructions and did an dist-upgrade with sudo it stopped on libc and dev-libc upgrade... kind of loop problem.... appearantly sudo was missing some relevant path's to /sbin etc
<JohnDoe1972> then im going to have to do the god damn live usb creator again
<bazhang> no cursing here JohnDoe1972
<JohnDoe1972> why ?
<k1l> !guidelines | JohnDoe1972 that is why
<ubottu> JohnDoe1972 that is why: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bazhang> JohnDoe1972, a usb live will never be even a little close to hdd speeds
<JohnDoe1972> isnt that a bit draconian ? i thought the web was where people could express themselves any way they wished !
<Demon_Jester> Hey guys I have a quick question if I were to install another ubuntu OS over my current one will it save my files similar how windows will store them in windows.old folder?
<JohnDoe1972> not to be controled by some power hungry  anonomous person who thinks god damn is a curse
<k1l> JohnDoe1972: stop all that. if you just want to rant start a blog. this channel is for ubuntu support according to the guidelines.
<histo> Demon_Jester: what is your current os?
<bazhang> Demon_Jester, there should be an option to preserve the home
<Demon_Jester> histo: xubuntu, and I will be install ubuntu server over it
<Demon_Jester> bazhang: If my directory is in home will that guarantee that my files won't be deleted, or are all my files no matter what are in /home directory?
<bazhang> at least for a desktop install, no idea about server
<bazhang> try in #ubuntu-server about that Demon_Jester
<Demon_Jester> bazhang, ok thanks
<TJ-> regedit: let's take this private since it's not strictly Ubuntu now :)
<onanymous> hello
<Azaziah_> Hi! I',m trying to make backups of broken Win install with Ubuntu CD and wanted to use the LIVE feature, but it opens in GRUB instead
<onanymous> i use a backbox :)
<k1l> onanymous: then #backbox (or wherever they have a support channel)  is the right place :)
<DalekSec> #backbox on irc.autistici.org/6667 to be precise.
<onanymous> oke thx
<ubuntu233> Azaziah_: you have a link to the download of the iso
<ubuntu233> basically what your booting with live
<Azaziah_> ubuntu233: I have ubuntu 10 from some years ago, it boots to grub_rescue console..Im pretty sure this used to work with Live..
<k1l> Azaziah_: uh, that is very old. i would try a 14.04 or 15.05 to boot into live
<ubuntu233> Azaziah_: does it boot to the live from any of the choices?
<ubuntu233> +1 on a updated release
<Azaziah_> ubuntu233: I set the laptop to boot from CD and it goes straight to grub rescue mode.. I should probaby try  to remake my backup solution if there is no easy way to fix this..
<ubuntu233> Azaziah_: There is a per-session boot, mine is f12, my bios screen has a notation of this, try the cd from there if you can. Could youhave modified this cd to go to grub?
<Azaziah_> My best quess is that the CD may thinks Acers hidden recovery partition is Ubuntu install or something?
<educacionit> how do i sudo?
<ubuntu233> Azaziah_: Without dragging this out further, I would try the per-session, I have seen the  bios bypass cd/usb's first listed
<Azaziah_> ubuntu233: I trie'd that also but it does the same.. I don't think I have touched the CD myself, but maybe Ubuntu automatically edited it once I actually installed it on one HDD?
<ubuntu233> Azaziah_: I would get a supported media like 14.04....etc
<al2o3-cr> educacionit: how'd do you mean?
<educacionit> al2o3-cr: how do i use sudo?
<Azaziah_> ubuntu233: Okay then, thank you for the support and have a nice day! :)
<ubuntu233> np
<al2o3-cr> educacionit: sudo command ?
<al2o3-cr> unless i'm missing what you really mean
<ubuntu233> !sudo | educacionit
<ubottu> educacionit: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<afflicto> Hi. I'm taking a lot of screenshots (and uploading to imgur) with shutter. But I wish it was automated (screenshot, upload, get URL to clipboard). Does anyone know of any alternatives that provide that?
<FuZi0N> i was running an installer script and my ssh session timed out but the script is still running, how can i restore my sceen to resume the interactive installer?
<psusi> FuZi0N, what is "an installer script"?
<psusi> you have to have run it under screen to begin with and then can reattach using screen.. iirc, do-release-upgrade does this automatically
<FuZi0N> i wasn't running it under screen, is there any way to restore it?
<bazhang> FuZi0N, debian is not supported here
<bazhang> keep in #debian FuZi0N
<FuZi0N> ok
<qmr2> ii  php5-mysql                                            5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.9                               amd64        MySQL module for php5
<qmr2> ^ why does phpinfo() not show mysql support?  ubuntu 14.04
<tvx> has Ubuntu gotten any better in regards to (a) hardware detection, (b) being able to view lots of images over a local network?
<tvx> though i am a beginner to Linux i am unhappy with Manjaro and the seeming (from my perpective) difficulties it has resolving dependencies when using the genric add/remove software program.
<grunhart> Using Lubuntu atm. Manjaro is cool but... Better safe than sorry.
#ubuntu 2015-06-18
<histo> ?
<kLoooa2> Hey
<kLoooa2> Do you realize that basically after age 20 your body starts rotting, being worse and worser at everything? and that includes your brain too? you will eventually be stupid and naive just like children. or worse - you can get alzheimer's disease.  If you are alive now, I guarantee you that you will die eventually. And it can be really painful dying. Just read news or statistics how many people die in what ways DAILY. You will become one of them eventually
<kLoooa2> . One of that statistics number. nothing more.
<SchrodingersScat> !ot | kLoooa2
<ubottu> kLoooa2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kLoooa2> and humans are ugly crap, they have blood, urine, feces, semen inside them
<kLoooa2> they smell
<kLoooa2> especially when they are old they smell bad
<SchrodingersScat> !language | kLoooa2, also !guidelines
<ubottu> kLoooa2, also !guidelines: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<kLoooa2> ! Do you realize that basically after age 20 your body starts rotting, being worse and worser at everything? and that includes your brain too? you will eventually be stupid and naive just like children. or worse - you can get alzheimer's disease.  If you are alive now, I guarantee you that you will die eventually. And it can be really painful dying. Just read news or statistics how many people die in what ways DAILY. You will become one of them eventual
<kLoooa2> ly. One of that statistics number. nothing more.
<ubottu> kLoooa2: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kLoooa2> ALL OF YOU WILL DIE I PROMISE YOU
<kLoooa2> AND IT WILL BE PAINFUL DEATH
<kLoooa2> THEN YOUR BODY GETS EATEN BY WORMS
<SchrodingersScat> please, listen to the bot
<kLoooa2> SchrodingersScat: you and your family will all be rotten in few hundreds years
<SchrodingersScat> kLoooa2: hopefully it won't be that long, still !ot, although I doubt they want this there either...probably more an !ops situation.
<d4rklit3> hey when i install apache2 with apt-get i don't seem to have the www-data user
<d4rklit3> does it not create one?
<Henk_> hi all!! I've got a problem( My application stops unexpectedly and asks to send an error report. Is there a way to somehow obtain info about all the reports sent by all the users?
<intx> doesthe latest gparted on ubuntu live automatically align for SSDs, or do I need to do it manually?
<unbroken> hey guys
<unbroken> any moderators here currently ?
<OerHeks> unbroken, some of them are, if you have a topic, please join #ubuntu-ops
<OerHeks> or issue i mean
<unbroken> ok thx
<bjrohan> Hi all. I just upgraded from 14.04 to 15.04, now my wireless connection is considerably slower with 15.04 than it was with 14.04. It IS the upgrade, as my other system connected to the same access point with 14.04 is still getting the speed I used to get. What may be wrong?
<darthanubis> that doesn't make sense on the face of it. Nothing could slow your wifi connection from an upgrade
<darthanubis> you might to share how you are gaging "slower"?
<darthanubis> gauging
<bjrohan> darkbasic: On the 14.04 machine speedtest shows a 28ms ping, 8 download and 1 upload. 15.04 machine shows 135 ping 2 download and hardly any upload
<darthanubis> nothing to do with your operating system
<darthanubis> speedtest is not a reliable measure of anything
<darthanubis> and did you upgrade to 14.10 first?
<darthanubis> I don't believe you can hop a version
<J5> hi everyone! First time ubuntu user here and linux user! :-) Ran into various strange issues but after several reinstalls of the OS I think its finally stable!!
<darthanubis> good
<darthanubis> congrats
<J5> I tried several distros over the past 2 weeks and Ubuntu 15.04 is the only one that made my wireless card work.
<J5> any recommendations on info I should go read or things I should install as a new user?
<darthanubis> I'd make healthy use of Google.. Ubuntu well covered and supported
<darthanubis> askubuntu
<bjrohan> darthanubis: I did go from 14.04 to 14.10 to 15.04.  What i do know is that my 15.04 computer is significantly slower than it was before.
<darthanubis> slower operationally, or just this speedtest result?
<unbroken> guys is there any way to access grub or launch it from the dektop of  ubuntu 14.04.2
<darthanubis> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<unbroken> im very new so asume i know nothing!
<bjrohan> Just any internet interactions. Everything else is the same or faster (GIMP, Libreoffice, etc.)
<darthanubis> did you reboot?
<darthanubis> disable/enable wifi?
<darthanubis> !mtr
<bjrohan> darkbasic: Yes, and then did another update, then rebooted again
<J5> hmm this is strange. Ubuntu softwarecenter, I have queued some items to install and after entering my root password the progress has frozen. Its stuck at downloaded 0 bytes of x total bytes.
<darthanubis> have you tried to plug in the machine via cat5e/6 to isolate if it is just a wifi issue?
<netameta_> how can i get skype to run on ubuntu 14.04 ?
<darthanubis> install it
<darthanubis> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Bashing-om> unbroken: After the OS is started, the grub stage is left behind. What is your goal here ?
<O_Andrew> Im getting a kernel panic every time i boot linux, and syslog says nothing when i boot into recovery, fsck says everything is ok
<darthanubis> O_Andrew, run memtest
<O_Andrew> It happens every time i boot my computer, 2-3 seconds after the login screen shows up
<TJ-> O_Andrew: when the GUI starts?
<O_Andrew> Yeh, soon after
<TJ-> O_Andrew: Is it using a proprietary  video driver, Nvidia or AMD/ATI fglx ?
<O_Andrew> I didnt touch the drivers or anything system-related
<O_Andrew> The last thing i did to it was shut it down holding the powerbutton, since `shutdown -h now` doesnt work
<TJ-> O_Andrew: I wonder if that module hasn't built correctly after a kernel update. There may be clues in one of the archived logs... check "/var/log/dmesg* and /var/log/kern.log - search those files for "panic" to begin with
<darthanubis> O_Andrew, run memtest
<O_Andrew> im searching the logs again, i will do that when i reboot
<O_Andrew> grepping for 'panic' only has 'registered panic notifier' messages
<TJ-> O_Andrew: if there's no log entries captured what I do is aim a video camera at the screen as it boots and capture the panic that way
<O_Andrew> i have done that!
<O_Andrew> actually it scrolls quite a bit
<TJ-> O_Andrew: many times after a panic there's no way to safely write to the file-system
<TJ-> O_Andrew: if you can grab a couple of freeze frames that capture the start of the panic message (about 10 lines prior) that'd be helpful
<regedit> TJ-: hey
<regedit> TJ-: PM?
<TJ-> regedit: sure thing. I've been rebooting a few times to test kernel patches
<O_Andrew> TJ-: its more like a couple hundred lines
<O_Andrew> its a 1 second scroll
<TJ-> O_Andrew: really? usually the panic has a preamble and the a stack trace ... are there multiple panics after the initial one?
<O_Andrew> actually
<O_Andrew> i think there might be
<netameta_> Thanks for help darthanubis
<netameta_> could anyone guess a reason why odesk wont take correct screenshots on a virtual host running ubuntu 14.04
<O_Andrew> TJ-: http://postimg.org/image/6eisgjhh1/full/
<darthanubis> netameta, yw
<histo> necrogami: what is odesk?
<histo> netameta: what is odesk?
<TJ-> O_Andrew: can you get a snap from early than that... can't see the start of the panic there
<darthanubis> freelanceing site
<netameta> histo: odesk website for freelancer they have a time tracking software that take screenshots
<histo> ahh
<histo> netameta: you'd probably have to ask the odesk people
<netameta> histo: Its not related to them
<netameta> even when i take normal screenshot
<netameta> regardless
<netameta> the error(blank black page) appears
<histo> netameta: try scrot
<histo> netameta: what virtualization are you using?
<netameta> I am not sure
<netameta> but i know this ubuntu runs on a virtual host
<netameta> i mean virtualbox
<netameta> And i used all the toolkit things to fix the windows size and everything
<histo> netameta: I'm not sure what is causing their issue with screenshots.  What are they using to take the screenshot?
<netameta> histo: i will have to check
<kLoooa2> Do you realize that basically after age 20 your body starts rotting, being worse and worser at everything? and that includes your brain too? you will eventually be stupid and naive just like children. or worse - you can get alzheimer's disease.  If you are alive now, I guarantee you that you will die eventually. And it can be really painful dying. Just read news or statistics how many people die in what ways DAILY. You will become one of them eventually
<kLoooa2> . One of that statistics number. nothing more.
<darthanubis> spam
<O_Andrew> TJ-: I got something slightly different this time: http://postimg.org/image/7lemn3h81/full/ -- i also got a video, i will try to get the frame of the first lines
<Osmodivs> Hello. When building a program, I am about to make install. how do I tell my machine that I want to access the program on my menu/graphics/
<Osmodivs> ¿?
<TJ-> O_Andrew: thanks; that last snap also didn't have the start of the panic on it :)
<Fr3d3r1c> hello
<ablest1980> hello
<Fr3d3r1c> i have tried to created a symbolic link on a directory but after the creation, i can't access to the content of my directory
<BuzzardBuzz> bummer
<BuzzardBuzz> a symlink should not cause an issue with folder access
<RNeville> having sound problems, booted a live Ubuntu DVD and sound worked, but not in my install of Ubuntu 14.04
<BuzzardBuzz> but folder permissions might
<Fr3d3r1c> visually, it's [sourceDirectory] -> [linkedDirectory] (i can't to the content)
<Fr3d3r1c> access*
<BuzzardBuzz> ok so your symlink needs to work betteris what you are hoping
<BuzzardBuzz> so when you made the symlink did you get anindication of an error message?
<Fr3d3r1c> yes
<Fr3d3r1c> open for read: no such file or directory
<Fr3d3r1c> it's a message from filezilla
<Fr3d3r1c> but i have another error on notepad++ : Directory not opened(SFTP server: No such file)
<O_Andrew> TJ-: after 3 tries, i got it! http://postimg.org/image/8ewgswdcl/full/
<EriC^^> Fr3d3r1c: does the source directory exist and can you access it directly/
<Fr3d3r1c> yes EriC^^
<histo> Fr3d3r1c: what command are you typing to maek the sym link?
<O_Andrew> TJ-:
<Fr3d3r1c> ln -s sourcedirectory targeteddirectory
<TJ-> O_Andrew: That's a bit hazy but I think I see "skb" in there, which is a Socket Buffer (networking). Any issues with the networking side, are Ethernet cables connected, is it using WiFi?
<Gest46573> hello, does anyone know how to edit GTK3 themes? or a tutorial?
<kLooaa> Do you realize that basically after age 20 your body starts rotting, being worse and worser at everything? and that includes your brain too? you will eventually be stupid and naive just like children. or worse - you can get alzheimer's disease.  If you are alive now, I guarantee you that you will die eventually. And it can be really painful dying. Just read news or statistics how many people die in what ways DAILY. You will become one of them eventually. O
<kLooaa> ne of that statistics number. nothing more.
<EllieGoulding> so im helping out someone in the brazillian ubuntu irc channel
<Gest46573> I like clearlooks-phenix because it is high contrast, but i want to make it look flat & squared
<EllieGoulding> what do you guys make of this
<O_Andrew> TJ-: Damn the LCD pixel lag is so annoying at such high refreshes! No i only have Wifi
<EllieGoulding> http://imagizer.imageshack.us/a/img537/7159/V5RZ1W.jpg
<darthanubis> !op | kLooaa
<ubottu> kLooaa: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<BuzzardBuzz> what emergency>
<TJ-> O_Andrew: as an experiment are you able to disable WiFi radio with a hardware kill switch, and then try booting?
<kLooaa> BuzzardBuzz: house is on fire
<BuzzardBuzz> ok should i put it out with my trusty can of gasoline?
<darthanubis> kick the abuser of the channel for spamming? BuzzardBuzz
<BuzzardBuzz> ok
<O_Andrew> TJ-: i used the killswitch, the wifi tried to come back online a few times but i persisted, and the machine didnt crash! i tried logging in but now X dies as soon as i enter the password and takes me back to login screen
<TJ-> O_Andrew: That could be progress of a sort then
<O_Andrew> TJ-: im running to the logs!
<TJ-> O_Andrew: try login as a guest
<TJ-> O_Andrew: the login issue may be unrelated to the kernel panic; probably the $HOME/.Xauthority file needs deleting
<TJ-> O_Andrew: check the logs in "/var/log/lightdm/"   especially lightdm.log - that should show if the greeter hands over to a user login session
<O_Andrew> TJ-: indeed syslog was complaining something was wrong about .Xauthority, i removed it and now X didn't crash, im logged in! Syslog also complained about not being able to connect to the bus!
<O_Andrew> but thats probably due to xauthority
<O_Andrew> TJ-: may i PM you?
<RNeville> had audio working, then quit, but works under live Ubuntu 14.04 DVD, My install is Ubuntu 14.04 any help appreciated
<TJ-> EllieGoulding: see https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=85931
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 85931 in Other "Acer Aspire E5-511 ACPI problems" [Normal,Closed: insufficient_data]
<TJ-> O_Andrew: best to keep support in the channel so others can chip in, plus I have to reboot in a few moments to do some kernel tests
<EllieGoulding> TJ thanks
<BuzzardBuzz> fr3d3rlc: did you fix your symlink issue ok?
<gajni> help me how to add kali  ppa in ubuntu
<kernix> hey all
 * robbix throws coffee in his face to wake up this morning
<reggie_> hey folks does the latest version of xfce support window snapping?
<histo> robbix: you're supposed to drink it
<histo> !info xfce4
<ubottu> xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.10.1ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 4 kB, installed size 31 kB
<robbix> That's what they want you to believe histo. This technique actually works better and at half the cost.
 * robbix loves xfce
<histo> reggie_: trying to remember what version they added it
<histo> reggie_: I know 4.12 have is
<reggie_> Thanks histo
<reggie_> guess I have to figure how to activate
<histo> reggie_: you don't activate it in 4.12 it just works
<histo> reggie_: what do you mean by snapping?
<Gest46573> tiling
<reggie_> histo when you drag window to edge and it resizes to fit maybe half the screen
<reggie_> I am running ubuntu respin (voyager) in a VM for a programming class and it will not do it
<reggie_> don't have this issue with other distros histo
<histo> reggie_: yeah that works. but you probably have 4.10 installed which doesn't have it
<reggie_> hummm let me check
<histo> reggie_: dpkg -l | grep xfce4
<reggie_> that would be something
<histo> reggie_: probably 4.10 since ubuntu repos have 4.10
<Gest46573> u can also right click to the panel to see the version
<reggie_> yea it's version 4.11.0
<reggie_> dammit
<reggie_> this is a huge hassle for me
<reggie_> is there a repo with latest version
<Gest46573> what is a hassle, tiling/snap works on old xfce versions also
<reggie_> ohh how doyou make it work?
<Gest46573> settings > windows-manager > advanced > windows-snapping:check
<reggie_> one sec
<Gest46573> also, is easier if u have workspaces set to 1, i think
<Gest46573> hello, does anyone know how to edit GTK3 themes? or a tutorial? to make the highligh-selection look flat
<reggie_> huh... Gest46573 that option in't there
<reggie_> ahh let me change number of worspace then
<histo> reggie_: first option there in 4.12
<reggie_> lol thanks histo, so how do I bump this up to 4.12
<Gest46573> reggie_: RTFM ;)  http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfwm4/preferences
<histo> reggie_: http://i.imgur.com/Ub5JejG.jpg
<Gest46573> reggie_:  http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfwm4/preferences
<histo> Gest46573: please don't tell people rtfm in here
<Gest46573> histo:  hey bro, i put a smiley face, and the exact link to it.  it was helpful, not an insult
<histo> reggie_: Does yours look the same as mine?
<reggie_> Thanks guy much appreciated, and no worries histo I am not offended
<reggie_> I got it to work by cutting workspaces down to 1
<Gest46573> i didnt see any one else, send the EXACT link to the Manual page ;)
<reggie_> Gest46573, thanks for the help but dude tone it down man, if you get bent out of shape helping maybe just don't do it :)
<Gest46573> reggie_:  ur welcome, now teach ur friends
<histo> reggie_: you'll be glad to know in future versions you can still keep your workspaces
<Gest46573> reggie_:  Okay, i'll say RTM next time without the F, but then no one knows what that means  lol
<reggie_> btw histo
<B0g4r7> Robert T Morris obviously.
<reggie_> it looks the same as what you showed me but there is no label at the top of advanced tab that says Window snapping
<reggie_> weird
<JinjaNinja> Any reason why my computer screen pixelates every time I log into my computer? It's just brief pixelation and then my desktop comes up.
<svetlana> depends on the desktop
<davers> ok
<abaddon> anyone know a text editor for ubuntu which supports folding. Not a programming ide but just a text editor
<davers> ok
<davers> not ok
<davers> bye
<Bedffe> Do you realize that basically after age 20 your body starts rotting, being worse and worser at everything? and that includes your brain too? you will eventually be stupid and naive just like children. or worse - you can get alzheimer's disease.  If you are alive now, I guarantee you that you will die eventually. And it can be really painful dying. Just read news or statistics how many people die in what ways DAILY. You will become one of them eventua
<Bedffe> lly. One of that statistics number. nothing more.
<mode9> Bedffe, damn dude.
<mode9> LOL.
<abaddon> yea none of that helps me with the folding editor problem though
<Otitf> Do you realize that basically after age 20 your body starts rotting, being worse and worser at everything? and that includes your brain too? you will eventually be stupid and naive just like children. or worse - you can get alzheimer's disease.  If you are alive now, I guarantee you that you will die eventually. And it can be really painful dying. Just read news or statistics how many people die in what wa
<Otitf> ys DAILY. You will become one of them eventually. One of that statistics number. nothing more.,
<calher> I uninstalled NetworkManager and all desktop-related stuff and now I can't get internet on the system on my disk.  I plugged it into ethernet cable but connection did not return.  Any suggestions?
<Otitf> Do you realize that basically after age 20 your body starts rotting, being worse and worser at everything? and that includes your brain too? you will eventually be stupid and naive just like children. or worse - you can get alzheimer's disease.  If you are alive now, I guarantee you that you will die eventually. And it can be really painful dying. Just read news or statistics how many people die in what wa
<Otitf> ys DAILY. You will become one of them eventually. One of that statistics number. nothing more./
<calher> Otitf is bumming me out.
<Otitf> calher: death is coming
<mode9> OMG.
<mode9> Scary.
<danes> hello I just installed ubuntu server on a laptop just to setup a local nas at home. I dont have a gui as I intend to ssh into it. My problem is when I close the lid it goes to standby. Is there a way to stop it from the terminal?
<regedit> Jordan_U: ping
<ant4t> danes: you basically want to setup a power plan?
<danes> ant4t   yes
<ant4t> danes: im pretty sure you need to create a power plan script, then implement using sudo pm-powersave but hang on
<ant4t> im willing to be there is an easier way to do it
<ant4t> use the xset command
<ant4t> and use the help, if will give you the options for screen saver
<ant4t> xset s off turns off... i think
<ant4t> im going to check them right now.
<ant4t> so just to be clear, you want the sceen to shut off, but to stay powered on/not go to standby correct?
<danes> ant4t: thanks
<largefarva> ryper
<largefarva> mistype >.<
<regedit> anyone familiar with EFI shell? (in this case Phoenix ShellFlash SecureCore Tiano) i'm trying to flash the bios but getting an error
<calher> How do I get ethernet on Ubuntu? I plugged the cable in and it doesn't work.
<calher> I don't have a desktop shell.
<ant4t> if you look at the xset helpfile you will prolly find hthe command you need
<svetlana> run `ifconfig' and `dmesg' and pastebin output
<calher> svetlana: How do I pastebin output when my only computer , thta computer, has no internet?
<calher> (or this computer)
<svetlana> use pastebinit program
<st_d3vil> Use camera :-)
<BuzzardBuzz> use magic
<Braden`> Hello!
<BuzzardBuzz> hello
<Braden`> I just did a normal package update, and all of a sudden my close, minimize, and maximize buttons have disappeared from gnome shell
<Braden`> Using Ubuntu 15.04
<BuzzardBuzz> so that sounds like a neat trick
<Braden`> Its very distressing
<BuzzardBuzz> maybe your theme got switched?
<st_d3vil> apt-get -f install ?
<abaddon> https://github.com/aeischeid/gedit-folding
<Braden`> st_d3vil:  No, I haven't forced anything
<abaddon> in case anyone else was looking for a folding text editor
<calher> i cant pastebin without internet
<Braden`> BuzzardBuzz:  How do I check that?
<hgeekf> Do you realize that basically after age 20 your body starts rotting, being worse and worser at everything? and that includes your brain too? you will eventually be stupid and naive just like children. or worse - you can get alzheimer's disease.  If you are alive now, I guarantee you that you will die eventually. And it can be really painful dying. Just read news or statistics how many people die in what w
<hgeekf> ays DAILY. You will become one of them eventually. One of that statistics number. nothing more.,
<BuzzardBuzz> erm is that a spammer?
<Braden`> hgeekf:  How is that relevant to Ubuntu?
<hgeekf> nope
<hgeekf> no spam!
<hgeekf> Braden`: ubuntu people DIE
<hgeekf> ubuntu users
<BuzzardBuzz> that guy is irritating
<calher> hgeekf: stop giving me a stomach ache
<Braden`> hgeekf:  Its a troubling statistic :-)
<BuzzardBuzz> ok so your theme has not changed but your buttons are gone?
<Braden`> At any rate
<Braden`> I changed the theme and then changed it back
<calher> i dont have a camera and my computer wont have internet when I need to paste output
<Braden`> Still same issue
<coolmadmax> Braden`, use 'gnome-tweak-tool'
<BuzzardBuzz> well there are some with different button arrangments but you yield no buttons anyway?
<hgeekf> Do you realize that basically after age 20 your body starts rotting, being worse and worser at everything? and that includes your brain too? you will eventually be stupid and naive just like children. or worse - you can get alzheimer's disease.  If you are alive now, I guarantee you that you will die eventually. And it can be really painful dying. Just read news or statistics how many people die in what ways DAILY. You will become one
<hgeekf>  of them eventually. One of that statistics number. nothing more.
<BuzzardBuzz> ban the spammer :)
<lotuspsychje> !ops | hgeekf
<ubottu> hgeekf: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<hgeekf> !ops | Do you realize that basically after age 20 your body starts rotting, being worse and worser at everything? and that includes your brain too? you will eventually be stupid and naive just like children. or worse - you can get alzheimer's disease.  If you are alive now, I guarantee you that you will die eventually. And it can be really painful dying. Just read news or statistics how many people die in what ways DAILY. You will bec
<hgeekf> ome one of them eventually. One of that statistics number. nothing more.
<ubottu> Do you realize that basically after age 20 your body starts rotting, being worse and worser at everything? and that includes your brain too? you will eventually be stupid and naive just like children. or worse - you can get alzheimer's disease.  If you are alive now, I guarantee you that you will die eventually. And it can be really painful dying. Just read news or statistics how many people die in what ways DAILY. You will bec: Help! Channel emergency! (O
<histo> ?
<hgeekf> !ops | Do you realize that basically after age 20 your body starts rotting, being worse and worser at everything? and that includes your brain too? you will eventually be stupid and naive just like children. or worse - you can get alzheimer's disease.  If you are alive now, I guarantee you that you will die eventually. And it can be really painful dying. Just read news or statistics how many people die in what ways DAILY. You will bec
<hgeekf> ome one of them eventually. One of that statistics number. nothing more.
<lotuspsychje> Drone`: tnx :p
<BuzzardBuzz> thank you Drone
<Sax> Who was that :/
<O_jumbo> oe
<Sax> And he got K-lined.
 * Sax slowclap
<BuzzardBuzz> Braden' did you figure out how to fix it?
<Braden`> BuzzardBuzz:  Not yet.  Still reading about it via google
<regedit> anyone familiar with EFI shell? i'm trying to flash the bios but getting an error
<Bashing-om> calher: Is your /etc/network/interfaces fole similar http://paste.ubuntu.com/11733811/ to mine ?
<Bashing-om> fole/file*
<danes> ant4t: this scripts is executed when closing the lid /etc/acpi/lid.sh - in case you wonder :)
<BuzzardBuzz> your board may support flashing inside the bios, if it does that is probably easier
<danes> is there any speech recognition project for linux?
<calher> Bashing-om: I don't know if it's similar.  I can't boot into it to find out.  I'm running a live system on the same computer to talk to you.
<Braden`> gnome-tweak-tool has no items under the section labeled "menubar"
<calher> I guess I could decrypt my disk and look at the file.  Let me get my key...
<Bashing-om> calher: K .
<coolmadmax> Braden`, use gnome-tweak-tool windows->titlebar buttons make on min & max
<calher> Bashing-om: I don't have the last two lines.
<Braden`> Checking
<Bashing-om> calher: OK, no GUI right ? No Network-Manager right ? so does this file exist " /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf " .. Then we adress the missing fields .
<Braden`> Titlebar buttons section has no items in it
<Braden`> There is nothing to select
 * calher visits <file:///etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf>.
<calher> Bashing-om: Correct: no GUI.  Correct: No NetworkManager.  Correct: file exists.
<Bashing-om> calher: managed=false <- Default setting, such that NetworkManager controls networking, when set "managed=true" then "/etc/network/interfaces" file is used for control.
<Braden`> Installing another round of updates
<Braden`> Hopefully one of them fixes the problem
<Bashing-om> calher: ^^ in the file /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.con .
<Bashing-om> conf*
<calher> s/managed=false/managed=true
<Bashing-om> calher: OK, now what is the interface nmae ' ifconfig ' ?
<Braden`> What has happened to me seriously hasn't happened to anyone else?
<Bashing-om> name*
<calher> Bashing-om: I'm not on the system.  I can't give ifconfig output for the system.
<calher> NetworkManager.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11733856/
<calher> interfaces: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11733861/
<Bashing-om> calher: Let's "assume" the interface is identifies as "eth0" .. add those last 2 lines as per my output for "/etc/network/interfaces" amd make "eth1" as "eth0" . save the file and boot onto the install .. is netwotking now picked up ?
<Bashing-om> calher: This is to set a wired connection !!
<calher> Bashing-om: I want to temporarily use this wired connection to get WiFi back.
<calher> Uh-oh, I didn't edit as root.
<johnf--> hi hope this isn't to out there, but I'm getting undefined symbols trying to link against cgraph part of the graphviz pkg when I run nm -D I see the symbols any hints?
<calher> Files edited, Bashing-om.
<johnf--> I typically run fedora where it seems to link no problem so I was sort of hoping someone might have a clue where ubuntu/fedora would differ here.
<Bashing-om> calher: Boot into the install .. once we have wired working .. update/upgrade the system and maybe WIFI will then work ??
<calher> Rebooting.
<b9> *el lo*
<calher> Bashing-om: Back.
<Bashing-om> calher: And ?? We up ?
<calher> Ethernet works.  Yes.
<grim789> This is sweet i never knew about IRC Chat till the other night :p
<calher> grim789: Where do you live?
<grim789> US Kentucky
<calher> Bashing-om: How do I switch to WiFi?
<grim789> I just started learning Linux last couple of weeks i tried my hand at python first mistake like heiroglyphs haha
<Bashing-om> calher: Great ! .. ' sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' done ?
<calher> oh shit.  i didnt use tmux
<calher> new tty!
<calher> lol
<goju> I have never used wine but have installed it by typing $ sudo apt-get install steam wine winetricks. Now I have wine in the ubuntu search but  unable to launch it. does wine work in background ?
<goju> Wine updated itself also after I first launched it
<calher> Bashing-om: First command succeeded.
<goju> Sorry i am talking of Steam...my steam does not launch
<grim789> Anyone know how to remove Precise from terminal im using chrouton Ubuntu  on a chromebook i tried ~/.bashrc command i found on ubuntu forums but couldn't get it to work? I did use sudo first.
<calher> Ugh!  The router is in my mom's room and she needs to go to bed.  I don't know if I can finish...
<goju> I have never used steam but installed it on ubuntu 15.04 by the command $ sudo apt-get install steam wine winetricks. But steam does not launch
<calher> I've been trying to get the router out of bedrooms but they won't listen.
 * regedit tries to fend off mandatory innuendos on calher's message...
<Bashing-om> calher: There is always tomorrow . I do expect to make an addition  for wiress similar to what we did for 'eth0' .
<Bashing-om> wireless *
<calher> Bashing-om: hope to at least DL this stuff.
<Bashing-om> calher: Depending on the interface speed. may take a bit to complete the full-upgrade . MAke sure it completes are you will be in a world of hurt !
<calher> uh-oh
<calher> i may have to leave my laptop in her room?
<calher> i think my laptop sleeps when it closes so i cant close it to hide the light from the screen
<Bashing-om> calher: Get the system updated then pick this back up tomorrow .
<calher> Bashing-om: Right.  I'm trying.
<calher> away
<Bashing-om> calher: The updates completed ?
<Braden`> I just did a normal package update, and all of a sudden my close, minimize, and maximize buttons have disappeared from gnome shell.  Gnome-tweak-tool has no options under Windows->Title Bar Buttons (there are zero options).  If anyone could help me fix this, I would greatly appreciate it.  I am using Ubuntu 15.04 Gnome Shell Compiz
<Braden`> Yet under Metacity, it works fine.  Why not under Compiz?
<calher> Bashing-om: Done.
<Bashing-om> calher: Good. Do we quit for the night .. or ?
<calher> Maybe go on, Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> calher: OK, install the pastbinit tool : 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit ' so I can see command outputs .
<Bashing-om> !paste | calher
<ubottu> calher: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BuzzardBuzz> Braden': http://blog.christosoft.de/2015/06/ubuntu-gnome-minimize-buttons-missing-vivid-upgrade/
<calher> Bashing-om: Installing...
<calher> uh-oh. irssi isn't in my tmux so i cant paste
<calher> paste urls
<calher> pastebinit installed. Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> calher: ' ifconfig | pastebinit ' . see if the WIFI is seen .
<calher_tmux> Bashing-om: On tmux. Can paste URIs.
<calher_tmux> Bashing-om: pastebinit installed.
<Bashing-om> calher_tmux: R; run ' ifconfig | pastebinit ' and pass back the resulting URL .
<Braden`> I just did a normal package update, and all of a sudden my close, minimize, and maximize buttons have disappeared from gnome shell.  Gnome-tweak-tool has no options under Windows->Title Bar Buttons (there are zero options).  If anyone could help me fix this, I would greatly appreciate it.  I am using Ubuntu 15.04 Gnome Shell Compiz.  It works fine under Metacity, but not under Compiz.  Why?
<calher> Bashing-om: $ ifconfig | pastebinit
<calher> Bad API request, invalid api_dev_key
<calher> $
<histo> calher: ifconfig | nc termbin.com 9999
<calher> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/3fiu
<Bashing-om> calher: Look'n at your http://termbin.com/3fiu .
<paul_> Are the ubuntu repositories down?  it says "failed to download package files, check your intenert connection"
<paul_> internet
<cfhowlett> paul_, test an alternate mirror
<histo> paul_: looks up to me
<calher> paul_: Can you visit the URI in your browser?  (One of the things being fetched.)
<Bashing-om> calher: Bridged WIFI ?? What returns ' iwconfig ' ?
<paul_> I'll check
<calher> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/cx8c
<paul_> The requested URL /ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-libc-dev_3.2.0-85.122_i386.deb was not found on this server.
<paul_> 4 other similar lines
<paul_> I'll check mirrors
<Bashing-om> calher: OK, identifies as wlan0 . make a back up of " /etc/network/interfaces " and we add the WIFI interfecr to it .
<calher> Bashing-om: Command --
<calher> $ cat /etc/network/interfaces > ~/Downloads/interfaces_backup.txt
<calher> $
<PCatinean> How do I close a port from outside and keep it open only for localhost?
<PCatinean> So people doing external_ip/domain.com : port will get a connection refused and locally it works
<PCatinean> ?
<Bashing-om> calher: I would ' sudo cp /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces-18jun2015 ' .
<calher> Bashing-om: $ sudo cp /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces-18jun201
<Bashing-om> calher: Ok in text editor add 3 lines 1) # The Wireless network interface 2) auto wlan0 3) iface wlan0 inet dhcp . Save the file, power the system down (sudo shutdown -h now ), disconnect the wired cable, boot back up with the WIFI switch "on" . Does WIFI now work ?
<markithoos> holaaa
<calher> Bashing-om: Lines added.  File saved.  Powering off...
<Turnip_Green> Need some help with USBs.  Did an upgrade a few days ago (new hardware which subsequently finally allowed me to get a 64 bit OS installed) but now my USBs are wonky.  Seems only the 3.0s in the rear of system are working and none of my 2.0s are working.  Any ideas?
<paul_> histo, that particular file/package (linux image ..-54) was missing from official repositories but I switched to Uoforegon one and it works fine....wonder why
<paul_> is it recommended to use a mirror server close to me, rather than official server for security and recommended updates?
<calher> Bashing-om: Booted system. No WiFi.
<calher> Bashing-om: (Ping to example.net failed.)
<calher> Bashing-om: Was I supposed to comment the lines about ethernet?
<Bashing-om> calher: Sorry then, getting out of my depth and pay grade . But . what returns when on WIFI ' sudo iwlist wlan scan ' ? And no, mo other commenting ; I had expected it to work .
<Bashing-om> wlan0*
<PCatinean> Can someone help me setup my ip tables so I refuse connection from outside on certain ports?
<calher> Bashing-om: Okay, thanks for trying to help. Why do you want to know the output to that command? To give you its output, I would have to decrypt my disk, remove/comment the last two lines of "interfaces", reboot, walk to the other end of the dwelling, walk into someone's bedroom while they sleep, plug in power cable, plug in ethernet cable, power on machine, enter GRUB shell, decrypt disk, point to volume, type a long command, point 
<calher> pt the disk, and then log in
<Bashing-om> calher: Nawww .. that much bother, no good reason. See : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide/Connections ; see if that helps. I am done for this session, maybe I see ya tomorrow ?
<calher> Bashing-om: Yeah, I figured I should ask before I did something so strenuous this late at 01:33. Thanks for the link; will read. I'll be here tomorrow.
<PCatinean> HELLOOOO
<Bashing-om> calher: K. later .
<goju> I am unable to connect to my DSL service plz help
<goju> Currently I am connect by a Wifi data card
<PCatinean> there is nothing I can do after doing iptables -A INPUT -j DROP
<PCatinean> and logging off accidentaly
<johnf--> anyone get the 'log out' transparent window stuck on the screen. new feature after upgrading.
<goju> I have doubly checked the username and password of my DSL connection that I have created by it refuses to get connected
<goju> Plz help
<goju> PCatinean : can you help me ?
<PCatinean> Sorry I have no knowledge in that area :(
<mach20x> here is a picture of the snow on my screen as my graphic malfunctions on an ubuntu 15.04 destop. http://imgur.com/KVcRO89
<OerHeks> And what GPU is failing, mach20x ?
<mach20x> it's a radeon HD 3650, RV635 designation if I'm not mistaken
<PCatinean> How does one configure his iptables so certain ports refuse connection alltogether?
<bazhang> try #netfilter PCatinean
<OerHeks> mach20x,  that old, i guess you have to do with the open driver.
<CaptColon> We'll on no Noream life!
<mach20x> I have two of them running on my rig, one for each monitor shown here (even though I can run both of them on just one...4 screen possible altogether)
<PCatinean> ah ok, thanks
<CaptColon> This of Son DDoS the fre besh Mand Squad. With Menindustrie.
<CaptColon> Mand Sony! Squad fre wit dresh Mentos bay mate hacking to your is Frea's over.
<bazhang> CaptColon, wrong channel
<CaptColon> We dresh affly bets ing th andelay, Mandust. Vandelay. I'm andelaying getteam. Vand Sony execs. Nord withe frehe dre bably ing thim ase dook doo your is th Menies.
<CaptColon> Handelay bay bay hat doestries. Diver wit's mandusteasy bay execs. Squad Sony ing jettento Nord!
<mach20x> no HDMI on the open driver I think
<OerHeks> CaptColon, jada jada
<CaptColon> We the freheaverthe Play bayStatin your whatea's of Squad baby, Mentos bes.
<mach20x> plus I uninstalled the fglrx and it has come to this
<OerHeks> mach20x, but tearing is not nice, try to reset the monitor with its own menu, maybe that helps
<mach20x> when I uninstalled HDMI still worked (mind you it froze sometimes
<OerHeks> mach20x, odd, fglrx should not have worked, so uninstall should give no difference
<mach20x> maybe I installed it twice
<mach20x> how can I be sure to strip it completely
<EriC^^> how did you install it?
<mach20x> used this command the first time " sudo apt-get install fglrx fglrx-amdcccle "
<EriC^^> and the second time?
<mach20x> the same command
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo apt-get purge fglrx*
<mach20x> then I uninstalled using this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<mach20x> followed the instructions, but there was no xorg.conf and the " sudo amdconfig --adapter=all --initial " yielded a "no adapters" output
<crazyhorse18> i'd like to write a script to install multiple packages.. is there anyway i can have them on multiple lines?
<kenedy_cuong> hi
<kenedy_cuong> O
<OerHeks> mach20x, sounds good, as the driver was not in use, use the command EriC^^ gave you, and you'll be fine
<mach20x> crazyhorse18: string each CLI command with a "  ;" tail/suffix to the end of each line perhaps that will suffice
<EriC^^> crazyhorse18: sudo apt-get install \ .. something \ , something \, etc. on each line
<crazyhorse18> mach20x, tired ,, dint' work
<crazyhorse18> EriC^^, tried that too
<EriC^^> crazyhorse18: that should work
<crazyhorse18> but when i copy and paste that into the console
<crazyhorse18> it breaks
<EriC^^> be sure to put a space between something and \
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install <a> && sudo apt-get install <b> && sudo apt-get install <c>
<crazyhorse18> yeah maybe that's easiest
<mach20x> EriC^^: this was my output using that command http://paste.ubuntu.com/11734245/
<EriC^^> crazyhorse18: that would have to call apt-get a bunch of times..
<EriC^^> use something \ something \ ...
<EriC^^> paste the script you're writing if you need help
<mach20x> I'm currently using ubuntu in recovery mode if that makes a difference
<crazyhorse18> EriC^^, i can't access github at the moment. so bit hard to paste
<EriC^^> cat script | nc termbin.com 9999
<OerHeks> mach20x, totally clean, no package at all, as espected
<crazyhorse18> ahh nm ubuntu pastebin works
<EriC^^> mach20x: is xserver-xorg-video-ati installed?
<mach20x> when I boot normal the image I showed is what results
<EriC^^> type dpkg -l | grep "video-ati\|radeon"
<mach20x> tried to ls -i , and got this; ls: cannot access xserver-xorg-video-ati: No such file or directory
<mach20x> only see a carrot ">"
<EriC^^> make sure the last " is there
<mach20x> here's the return output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11734268/
<EriC^^> ok, both are installed
<EriC^^> you could try sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg-video-{ati,radeon}
 * ObrienDave waves from Win7ville ;P
<EriC^^> if you want
<crazyhorse18> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11734275/
<crazyhorse18> ok this almost owkrs
<mach20x> I'll try it
<crazyhorse18> the perl bit works.. just need to pipe it to apt-get install
<crazyhorse18> do you always have to go   something | pipes-to-this
<crazyhorse18> or can you get pipes-to-this << something
<trijntje_> I was testing some packages in chroot. After exiting the chroot I could not unmount chroot/proc, so I rebooted the pc. Now the boot hangs with http://imgur.com/dse2vUS What can I do to fix this?
<mach20x> here's the tail output of that command http://paste.ubuntu.com/11734285/
<EriC^> crazyhorse18: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11734284/
<EriC^> use something like that ^
<mach20x> the grep command you referred me yielded the same output
<crazyhorse18> can i get the perl one working?  because then i don't have to worry about newlines etc
<crazyhorse18> i'm not sure about other linux piping options.. i only know >
<macopython> I have plugged in my Nexus 5 in my ubuntu system. How can i get UUID of it ?
<ShotChain> How would one go about migrating from one linux distro to another
<ObrienDave> ShotChain, from which to which?
<ShotChain> Ubuntu to Elementary OS
<ObrienDave> easiest way is to install from LiveDVD
<ShotChain> No DVD drive :(
<ObrienDave> and why, oh why, would you want to do that?
<mach20x> will reboot and see what happens
<ObrienDave> ok, use unetbootin or yumi to make live USB stick. boot stick. install that way
<ShotChain> Um well I didn't have a lot of money
<ShotChain> So I bought the computer without the CD drive
<OerHeks> ShotChain, so how did you install elementary ?
<crazyhorse18> EriC^, got it working   "perl -pe 's/\s+/ /g' <<EOF | sudo apt-get install"
<ObrienDave> ShotChain, you have USB ports, yes?
<ShotChain> I'm trying to do so
<ObrienDave> how did you install Ubuntu?
<EriC^> crazyhorse18: ok, cool
<ShotChain> USB
<gnudon> How do i move all subdirectories from download folder to public folder without root access using ubuntu terminal? I tries rsync -avP ~/download /public with no luck
<OerHeks> oh wait, ShotChain, you ask for elementary support ?
<OerHeks> :-D
<ObrienDave> ShotChain, ok, that will work for eOS
<trijntje_> gnudon: you cant if root owns /public
<EriC^> gnudon: why not?
<EriC^> gnudon: do you have write access to /public?
<ObrienDave> OerHeks, nah, he wants to migrate to eOS from Ubuntu
<ObrienDave> why, is beyond me ;P
<geirha> crazyhorse18: apt-get install doesn't read input as far as I know
<crazyhorse18> geirha :(
<geirha> crazyhorse18: how about this? http://sprunge.us/HAKP
<crazyhorse18> geirha, that worked
<crazyhorse18> very nice!
<crazyhorse18> whats the ${packages[@] syntax ?
<geirha> crazyhorse18: That's part of bash's array syntax
<crazyhorse18> geira: interesting.. i'll check it out
<crazyhorse18> thankyo
<trijntje_> My ubuntu 14.04 hangs during boot. How can I fix this?
<EriC^> crazyhorse18: geirha 's is nice and elegant, just throwing this out there, it worked too http://paste.ubuntu.com/11734312/
<geirha> crazyhorse18: Check   /topic #bash   for resources on learning bash
<kyr0> trijntje_: Do you see any error messages or just the splash screen?
<geirha> EriC^: You don't need that cat though, just   xargs sudo apt-get ... << EOF   will do
<macopython> I have plugged in my Nexus 5 in my ubuntu system. How can i get UUID of it ?
<trijntje_> kyr0: If I boot with verbose I get http://imgur.com/dse2vUS
<DJones> !uuid | macopython Hopefully this will help,
<ubottu> macopython Hopefully this will help,: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<EriC^> geirha: cool, thanks!
<macopython> ubottu, I tried that
<ubottu> macopython: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gnudon> what is the best way if i have write acess
<macopython> It shows my main disk and swap only
<EriC^> gnudon: if you have write access rsync -av should work
<linocisco> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11734249/
<EriC^> gnudon: type id && ls -ld /public
<gnudon> ok
<kyr0> trijntje_: Did you happen to see this post? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2218100
<kyr0> trijntje_: Also, are you running secure boot UEFI?
<mach20x> It just keeps looking worse every time that I do a normal boot into the system
<trijntje_> kyr0: I'll have  a go at disabling plymouth, thanks. I'm actually not sure if I have UEFI or not, what is the best way to check that?
<kyr0> trijntje_: Because the reason it is not booting might be related to the tainting kernel messages instead of the plymouth messages.
<mach20x> The tearing (as it was put) is even worse now
<kyr0> trijntje_: I find checking the bios the most easy, if you are unable to boot into the ssytem. Good luck!
<gnudon> own by root
<EriC^> gnudon: and the permissions bit?
<EriC^> d-rwx----....?
<mach20x> cystal clear in VGA for fecovery mode (the resolution is not that great though)
<trijntje_> kyr0: from the live cd I can see that /boot has no UEFI/efi stuf in it, so I guess I dont have UEFI enabled
<ObrienDave> ok, going back to Xubuntu. back in a few
<EriC^> !yay | ObrienDave
<ubottu> ObrienDave: Glad you made it! :-)
<gnudon> when i click on your username it take me to private chat
<EriC^> mach20x: did you try the fglrx-updates ?
<macopython> anyone else ?
<EriC^> gnudon: you can type the first few letters of the nickname and press tab for completion
<mach20x> I used that command after I purged the first time
<macopython> I have plugged in my Nexus 5 in my Ubuntu system. How can i get details like mount point, UUID of it ?
<EriC^> mach20x: ok, you can use the drivers from the amd website i guess
<EriC^> it's up to you
<OerHeks> macopython, usually any mounted space will turn up under media, type 'mount' in the terminal to see info
<kyr0> trijntje_: Yes, that is correct.
<mach20x> I can give it  a try
<trijntje_> kyr0: no luck with removing plymouth config
<gnudon> EriC^, drwxrwxr-x
<macopython> Ok OerHeks. THanks
<trijntje_> as in: ubuntu still hangs during boot
<EriC^> gnudon: ok, you don't have write access
<gnudon> EriC^, thanks
<mach20x> the linux 86_64 drivers work fine with ubuntu?
<EriC^> gnudon: you can give your user write access alone using ACL if you don't want it to have write access for everyone
<kyr0> trijntje_: Hm, then we have to start looking at those kernel taint messages.
<mach20x> seems to be the option I get when I go there
<OerHeks> EriC^, mach20x useless for that HD 3650, RV635
<gnudon> EriC^, what is ACL?
<macopython> OerHeks, I got output but none of them looks like my mobile phone.
<mach20x> Access Control List
<EriC^> OerHeks: ok, what do you suggest?
<EriC^> gnudon: it's access control lists
<trijntje_> kyr0: I'll try one more thing and then just reinstall, thats faster then figuring out whats wrong
<macopython> OerHeks: its not in /media
<kyr0> trijntje_: Is this a new computer, or did you have it for a while
<gnudon> EriC^, list
<OerHeks> EriC^, nothing but the open driver, that screentearing seems getting worse, dunno if that is a software thing or hardware/connector.
<OerHeks> or fan
<OerHeks> macopython, maybe you need the mtp tools?
<trijntje_> kyr0: I've had it for a while, its a HP  Z420 workstation
<macopython> Ohk
<mach20x> I checked the connector, it doesn't appear that either of them are experiencing a faulty contact
<macopython> I can see it in only lsusb output. No other command lists it
<OerHeks> macopython, and make sure 'usb storage' is enabled > http://askubuntu.com/questions/461416/how-to-mount-nexus-4-to-14-04
<mach20x> plus both screens are effected the same
<kyr0> trijntje_: That module license CDDL tains kernel message, a lot of people have that issue i see.
<kyr0> trijntje_: http://www.google.nl/search?q=module+license+cddl+taints+the+kernel&btnG=Zoeken&hl=nl&gbv=1
<macopython> OerHeks: it gets detected but I want to know the details of it
<mach20x> plus it is crystal clear in recovery mode as I said
<EriC^> mach20x: did you try nomodeset? just a thought
<mach20x> I did attempt that
<trijntje_> kyr0: I've fixed it, it looks like it hung on an unrelated error in fstab. But that was masked since ubuntu switches vt halfway through the boot proces. I just noticed it when I rebooted with ctrl + alt + del and saw the fstab message as part of the shutdown messages
<macopython> OerHeks: Even when I see properties of it, it doesn't show location. It shows mtp in volume
<EriC^> gnudon: sudo setfacl -m u:<your user>:rwx /public , if you want your user to have rwx access to /public
<mach20x> I just write it after "quiet splash      right?
<kyr0> trijntje_: Sweet!
<EriC^> mach20x: yeah
<mach20x> no dice, still had the snow/tearing issue
<gnudon> ok i will contact the host to do that
<gnudon> EriC^, thanks
<EriC^> no problem
<EriC^> gnudon: there's also the sticky bit, like /tmp, if you set that then every user could create files but nobody could delete the other persons files
<gnudon> most importantly is to move the content in the download to the public
<EriC^> gnudon: ok, setfacl should do it, you'll be able to copy them whenever you need to
<mach20x> is there anyway that I can get the HDMI running with the open drivers, if I formatted and installed 14.04.2?
<macopython> OerHeks: Found it in  /run/user/1000/gvfs
<gnudon> EriC^, you mean setfacl publicfolder?
<EriC^> gnudon: this command sudo setfacl -m u:<your user>:rwx /public
<gnudon> ok
<gnudon> EriC^, remember i do not have root access, so permission will not allow that
<EriC^> gnudon: yeah, you need to have root access to use setfacl on it
<gnudon> EriC^, thanks
<EriC^> after that, you can copy normally every time
<yocapybara> guys. what's the goto intrusion detection system for ubuntu these days that comes most recommended?  Still tripwire?
<alket> hi, im having a problem with apt-get in my work computer https://paste.kde.org/pxj7wk4kl , please help , thanks
<PCatinean> Does anyone know why I can't wget http://localhost:8069 after setting this? http://hastebin.com/yoluloxova.vhdl
<ikonia> PCatinean: localhost won't be blocked by a firewall
<ikonia> although you've just told your firewall to block EVERYTHING
<PCatinean> ikonia, woudn't the rule above hit first?
<ikonia> I suspect localhost is not 127.0.0.1 on your machine
<macopython> PCatinean: Have you tried same after disabling firewall so that you can be sure its due to firewall ?
<PCatinean> ikonia, that's most probable
<PCatinean> macopython, yes, once I remove the last rule which blocks all it works
<PCatinean> From what I've read this is the best procedure, manage exceptions and refuse everything else
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: good morning
<cfhowlett> evenin' lotuspsychje
<macopython> Every file in a file system has one hard link by default. What does that mean ? Anyone ?
<lotuspsychje> macopython: can you explain what you mean please
<gnudon> EriC^,  what command can i use to show .htacess from terminal?
<cerry> gnudon: I like less, it's more than more :>
<lotuspsychje> gnudon: or the 'whereis' command
<agent_white> macopython: It means that a file points to physical disk space.  Changing the name of the file, still points to the same physical disk space.
<cyberalex4life> macopython, this means that the things (files) linked are somewhere else. Hard links tend to be closer to original files beeind in there. I read somewhere that once a hard link is removed, it will also be removed the original file
<agent_white> More importantly, it would be a good idea to see the difference between hardlinks and symlinks.
<agent_white> Or just filesystem internals (inodes, etc...) in general. See http://www.tldp.org/LDP/tlk/fs/filesystem.html
<macopython> cyberalex4life: right. That I know. But where is that default hard link is located ?
<zack_s_> how can I update my time from the server via cmd line?
<zack_s_> sudo ntpdate -u ntp.ubuntu.com
<agent_white> macopython: Check out my links above.
<zack_s_> no server suitable for synchronization found
<zack_s_> I get
<macopython> agent_white. Ok sure
<lotuspsychje> !ntp | zack_s_
<ubottu> zack_s_: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<agent_white> zack_s_: Better to use pool.ntp.org. -- http://www.pool.ntp.org/en/use.html
<zack_s_> agent_white: this returns the same message
<agent_white> zack_s_: Paste the output of "sudo ntpdate -dv pool.ntp.org"
<agent_white> (into a pastie,pastebin,gist,etc...)
<agent_white> zack_s_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/49401/unable-to-sync-time-using-ntpdate-error-no-server-suitable-for-synchronizat -- Follow the answer to this, minus the "tzdata" portion.
<almost_tr00p> hello, I'm connected to wifi network and I'm trying to share that connection over ethernet to router. Do you have an idea how to do it?
<almost_tr00p> My router is D-link DIR-501, and it shares connection ONLY over ethernet cable.
<Johnny_Linux> if the router is ethernet only, you cant
<dearn> You can do Internet -> PC with Wifi ----ethernet cable---> router -> rest of network
<dearn> but it's just...
<almost_tr00p> yes
<almost_tr00p> that's what i wanted to do
<almost_tr00p> want*
<dearn> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370 then probably this will be enough
<patrice__> Hello everybody !
<patrice__> I have to intall ubuntu trusty with "crouton" on some chromebook. Sometimes, when i lauch "sudo startgnome" i get this error message : "(EE) Caught signal 11 (segmentation fault). Server aborting". So what could i do to avoid or repair this error ? Thanks for your help !
<almost_tr00p> will it work when the wifi uses generate 204 for auth?
<dearn> almost_tr00p: as long internet works on PC that shares wifi to router it will work
<almost_tr00p> dearn: ok nice :]
<dearn> but you will need both PC and Router running which is a terrible solution
<Johnny_Linux> for sure
<pnp108> test.
<linocisco> my wget never works behind wpad proxy with authentication. I tried many manuals and referece on internet
<linocisco> .ubuntu server is behind wpad proxy. I can create apt.conf and put some entries for http and apt proxy entries so apt-get commands work but wget never works
<almost_tr00p> dearn: how do i configure the router then?
<k1l_> linocisco: the apt.conf only works for apt. not for other programs
<linocisco> k1l_, so how can I make wget work ??????
<k1l_> linocisco: set it at /etc/wgetrc or in your home folder in .wgetrc
<linocisco> k1l_, how to?  now it is in the middle of long process apt-get update && upgrade
<zack_s_> agent_white: sorry I cannot copy paste content of my vmware shell running ubuntu
<k1l_> linocisco: apt-get got nothing to do with wget
<patrice__> hello, i'm looking for  /msg alis, where can i get it ?
<linocisco> k1l_, meaning I am update and upgrading my ubuntu server.
<zack_s_> I first have to connect via puty, but this require some changes inside inetd.conf, which does not exist...
<FourDollars> Does anyone know which bot logs for http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/06/18/%23ubuntu.html?
<k1l_> linocisco: so let the update run first
<linocisco> k1l_, both are being run
<k1l_> linocisco: see the answers: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11211705/setting-proxy-in-wget
<FourDollars> ubuntulog: Are you the bot?
<linocisco> k1l_, no official information from ubuntu documentation on this?
<k1l_> linocisco: did you look?
<linocisco> k1l_, yes. looking
<k1l_> !proxy
<zack_s_> I have no inetd.conf file, is this normal? (ubuntu server)
<k1l_> linocisco: if you want it 100% official look into the manpages.
<FourDollars> I found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots. Never mind.
<raskel> hi, i'm using Ubuntu 15.04, i have an usb stick which is FAT formatted. In the morning i did copy some files on it but right now i'm on an other computer which is using Ubuntu and i can not see that files. I don't figure out how could i access them? I guess it is because it is formatted as FAT? Could i get the files on Ubuntu whithout losing data?
<raskel> no one? it has 4GB and it's FAT formatted.
<Ben64> raskel: what files did you copy, where, did you properly remove the drive
<streulma> hello, I have AMD Radeon R3 on chip CPU graphics and I encounter some glitches in the display with the property driver from AMD, the OpenSource driver also
<OerHeks> raskel, see if "ls -al"  gives any files, then try "sudo ls -al"
<raskel> Ben64, yes, i always use "Eject". OerHeks, it's empty. it has 4GB and is FAT formatted. ( i know FAT is old and has a lot of limities )
<OerHeks> raskel, then there are no files.
<pz3Gull> Hi, Everyone!
<raskel> OerHeks, yeah and my mind doesn't get what happend there but... life is life. :)
<linocisco> k1l_, Error parsing proxy URL http://username:password@host:8080: Bad port number.
<k1l_> linocisco: you need to change the usernam, password and host and portnumber to the actual ones on the proxy you use
<pz3Gull> When I run the following command "firefox --version", it returns that error before my firefox version "(process:2681): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed". Have you an idea to fix it?
<linocisco> k1l_, yes. I did
<OerHeks> pz3Gull, that is a known bug, that also gives https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1160569
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1160569 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion `sys_page_size == 0' failed" [Low,Triaged]
<linocisco> k1l_, I created /home/.wgetrc file
<linocisco> k1l_, and now trying to wget like root@ubuntuserver14:/# wget google.com
<linocisco> --2015-06-18 16:36:17--  http://google.com/
<linocisco> Resolving google.com (google.com)... 216.58.211.78, 2a00:1450:4007:80e::200e
<linocisco> Connecting to google.com (google.com)|216.58.211.78|:80...
<linocisco> root@ubuntuserver14:/# wget google.com
<linocisco> --2015-06-18 16:36:17--  http://google.com/
<linocisco> Resolving google.com (google.com)... 216.58.211.78, 2a00:1450:4007:80e::200e
<linocisco> Connecting to google.com (google.com)|216.58.211.78|:80... failed: Connection timed out.
<linocisco> Connecting to google.com (google.com)|2a00:1450:4007:80e::200e|:80... failed: Network is unreachable.
<k1l_> what did you put into the wgetrc?
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<k1l_> linocisco: please use a pastebin
<pz3Gull> Thanks! I'll read it :)
<linocisco> k1l_, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11734693/
<linocisco> k1l_, I put my own user name password
<streulma> raskel, it is not exFAT formatted ?
<almost_tr00p> hi guys, it's me again ;)
<streulma> Ubuntu can't work with exFAT...
<almost_tr00p> Now, I'm trying to connect laptop to computer, and laptop should forward wifi to computr over ethernet
<almost_tr00p> computer*
<bazhang> !ics | almost_tr00p
<ubottu> almost_tr00p: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<almost_tr00p> ok, I'll try
<k1l_> linocisco: you run that as root, so in the users home its not used. set it in /etc/wgetrc
<OerHeks> almost_tr00p, that is possible with standard network manager, add > bridge ..
<k1l_> linocisco: and make sure the port is correct
<linocisco> k1l_, yes. port is correct . i use same in apt.conf. that apt thing worked
<linocisco> k1l_, /etc/wgetrc default file or /etc/.wgetrc to create new file?
<k1l_> /etc/wgetrc
<isomorphismes> The SO answers to "You have held broken packages" are a bit oldish now, so I'm asking here.
<k1l_> isomorphismes: run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<isomorphismes> Besides apt-mark, dpkg --get-selections, and using aptitude to "try harder", what is some general advice for dealing with the error?
<k1l_> isomorphismes: run my command. then see if that updated all held packages
<isomorphismes> k1l_: thanks. What is full upgrade?
<k1l_> isomorphismes: some updates need to install new packages (like the kernel package).
<isomorphismes> I don't see it on `man apt`
<ice9> why did Ubuntu move switched to systemd?
<OerHeks> ice9, upstart is too old.
<k1l_> the issue is, that its named and diverted into the historically. the GUI updater does it all at once and doesnt confuse the user
<ice9> OerHeks: any benefits of using systemd over upstart other than it's too old?
<k1l_> ice9: systemd is the defacto standard on linux now. there is no sense in keeping upstart and needing to maintain everything from systemd to make it work with upstart again
<OerHeks> ice9, you better get used to it. sure there are advantages, i have no list ready
<k1l_> isomorphismes: see http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/vivid/en/man8/apt.8.html
<OerHeks> no need for bootchart anymore > systemd-analyze blame
<isomorphismes> ah ok it's in `man apt-get`
<isomorphismes> k1l_: thanks
<isomorphismes> I'm on Precise I don't know if that matters
<aps> Hi. My Ubuntu 14.04 boot stops at "Loading initial ramdisk". Here is the output in verbose mode - https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-28KdODXf0bs/VWybfkfczSI/AAAAAAAAAMg/Ixbr6ihPK7k/w872-h1162-no/2015-06-01.jpg
<k1l_> isomorphismes: the old apt-get one is named "apt-get dist-upgrade". but that dist is confusing people to think they get to 15.04 when they run that.
<k1l_> isomorphismes: yeah, the ubuntu version used matters. :)
<aps> Tried with older kernels as well, same result.
<isomorphismes> k1l_: right, I saw dist-upgrade as an alias when I googled full-upgrade. and man apt-get for 12.04 seems to have .. something
<isomorphismes> k1l_: and yeah,I was principally worried that you were telling me to change OS versions
<aps> I even tried adding "nomodeset" in boot options, still same result. Can't seem to find the cause of the problem. Can someone please help?
<EriC^> aps: boot a live usb
<EriC^> did you recently add a hdd or something?
<EriC^> or usb maybe
<aps> EriC^: no
<isomorphismes> More specifically I'm having a problem installing mono-develop. Tried both from Ubuntu's repo and Xamarin (I may have somehow deleted Xamarin's version with aptitude, if it does that)
<aps> EriC^: I can boot with a live usb though. What to do next?
<EriC^> type cat /var/log/boot.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^> aps: nevermind
<EriC^> mount the installation's partition
<EriC^> sudo mount /dev/sdxY /mnt
<aps> EriC^: so sorry, on an urgent call right now. Please drop instructions or I'll come back in a while. Thanks a lot!
<technocf> I just booted up my computer to find that Unity and Skype had somehow un-installed themselves.  Both of them had completely disappeared, I have got them back now, I re-installed them.  Why would this have happened?  I'm running 15.04 with a clean install 3 days ago.
<EriC^> aps: ok, ttyl
<EriC^> technocf: maybe you removed a package and it removed unity?
<EriC^> like removing lightdm removes ubuntu-desktop too
<technocf> EriC^: That's the thing though, I didn't remove anything.
<EriC^> technocf: check /var/log/apt/history.log
<EriC^> maybe it got removed somehow
<technocf> EriC^: I'll take a look... this is just so peculiar.
<technocf> I found the culprit, I wish I could see the user who initiated the command: "apt-get remove python"
<EriC^> technocf: /var/log/auth.log
<technocf> I share this machine with 2 other people.
<EriC^> or just ask them
<technocf> EriC^: I've found who it was... they were logged in as root.  That's a pain.
<technocf> EriC^: Well, nevermind.  Things work now so not such a big deal.  Bye.
<abcdefgh> hello
<abcdefgh> does ubuntu uses xinitrc
<EriC^> no
<ghking> hello everyone! nowdays, my ubuntu always go to black screen when start up. My laptop has two video card, and the 01:00.0 has some problem.
<ghking> I have looked dmesg, there has a log as follow:
<ghking> [    7.598587] vgaarb: transferring owner from PCI:0000:00:02.0 to PCI:0000:01:00.0
<ghking> I think it's because this that my screen get to black
<ghking> so,I want to disable vag transferring, what should i do!
<k1l_> ghking: what driver is installed? and what ubuntu version? and what video card is it?
<ghking> k1l_, no driver, ubuntu 12.04, ati
<k1l_> then install the fglrx
<abcdefgh> I find myself typing xrdb /path/to/terminal-colors every time I login or close the terminal
<ghking> k1l_ i can not get into the system! and i have say the ati card has some problem, it's physical
<ghking> probem
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<abcdefgh> can I make this automatic with mate instead of typing xrdb
<k1l_> ghking: is it a hybrid card, that got a ati video card and a cpu build in card?
<OnkelTem_> Hi. Ideas why pkill sometimes doesn't work?
<OnkelTem_> For example right now, I have skype process running, but I can't kill it. I issue this: 'pkill -f skype', but no reaction.
<ghking> k1l_ cpu build in card, my cpu is i3
<k1l_> ghking: details matter! so what ubuntu version, what video card exactly?
<k1l_> ghking: if its a amd/ati card and a cpu buiild in you need the prop. amd driver "fglrx" from the ubuntu repo because that can handle both cards
<ghking> k1l_ vgaarb: transferring owner from PCI:0000:00:02.0 to PCI:0000:01:00.0
<ghking> k1l_ can I disable the transferring
<k1l_> ghking: stop.
<ghking> why?
<k1l_> ghking: you have a hybrid card there. that means you got the cpu-build-in card and a real video card from amd. this is made because of using less battery with the cpu card and having more power if needed with the amd card.
<k1l_> sometimes you can disable that and set it to the cpu-card only in bios. but the easiest way is to install the "fglrx" driver from the ubuntu repo that can handle both cards and that will work as intended then.
<ghking> k1l_ but I have also installed kali linux in my laptop, and it doesn't transferring ownership, and it works fine!
<k1l_> ghking: i cant help you if you dont want to either install the prop. driver "fglrx" or set it to one video card in bios.
<k1l_> ghking: some distributions install the prop.drivers automatically even if its not allowed.
<ghking> k1l_ ok! but how can i install "fglrx", I can not get into my system, it's just black screen
<ghking> my bios doesn't support disable video card
<k1l_> ghking: press ctrl+alt+f1. then login then do a "sudo apt-get install fglrx"
<PCatinean> I have configured iptables firewall in such a way to permit only http https ssh and another port from outside source, the problem is that I had a irc bot working before and I assume it was listening on some port for informaton and now it's blocked
<PCatinean> Given the fact that I have another server ready and I can run the same bot, how can I check which port it uses so I can open it up?
<ghking> k1l_ I can not get into the system even the terminal
<bazhang> what version of kali ghking
<ghking> 1.0
<k1l_> ghking: still not answered what ubuntu that is exactly and what video card exactly
<k1l_> ghking: details matter
<ghking> wait...
<Guest17541> hello everyone
<Guest17541> 我怎么参与ubuntu的社区开发
<k1l_> !cn | Guest17541
<ubottu> Guest17541: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ghking> k1l_ 12.04     Radeom HD 6470m
<dingus> hello all, Im running lubuntu 15.04 -- I love it.
<k1l_> !nomodeset | ghking
<ubottu> ghking: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<PCatinean> can anyone help?
<k1l_> ghking: try set kernel setting and see if you can get into a desktop or the tty1 with that.
<ghking> thank you! let me try
<k1l_> ghking: but i recommend you use a newer ubuntu like 14.04 because that got better support for that hybrid cards
<sibaar> hello
<sibaar> Can someone assist me with an Ubuntu battery issue?
<sibaar> Ubuntu uses my computer's battery till 0% and dies.
<sibaar> Now obviously, that is a problem.
<micalm> Plug it in
<ghking> k1l_ thank you! I have get in my system use momodeset
<ghking> nomodeset
<ghking> bye
<sibaar> Plug what in?
<sibaar> but I'd like it to hibernate at 10%
<k1l_> ghking: install the fglrx now
<ghking> ok
<zack_s_> does anybody know why inetd.conf is not on my ubuntu installation?
<sibaar> @zack_s_ I don't even know what inetd.conf is.
<zack_s_> I have it from here: http://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/microsites/search.do?language=en_US&cmd=displayKC&externalId=1039095
<Sander^work> How do I find out which cd nfs-common is located on in 14.04?
<zack_s_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/inetd
<Sander^work> iso cd.
<sibaar> How do I set the percentage for hibernate on ubuntu? My computer goes to 0% and dies.
<sibaar> Should I be asking this else where?
<sibaar> this is hopeless
<xeshat> Nesh, biolife!
<xeshat> Bioleam. Mentos of life!
<xeshat> We dithe tos the the I'm leggs, striess. Nothe whacking th andelaying full of Des, the down DDoS th goesn't Kord!
<xeshat> We execs. We over.
<Squarepy> sibaar, have you checked the basic power settings
<xeshat> We'ream. Increasy bay les. Mentos besh goesh Kores besh goesh, bay eggs. Des bets fortionies. Stayin your wit's bioleggs, PlayStaterting comesh Mentos of les full of Dee execs. Mentos fre tentos industatte dow whateasy ing. Diver.
<xeshat> We jette jetter we'reaver, ing goes frea! Nothindelay, Mand fre doo! Diver. I'm liatiny! Son life!
<xeshat> We'll of Squad me.
<agent_white> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xeshat> Nes. Withe his, better, vindelay, fream. Squad we'ream. We better, Play. Vandelaying goes. Duty, Mand over, Mandelay bay hin Duty, Mento you! It doo dres bay maker in leggs. It creaver! Mandelay bets fream. Manduste bay leshnes is, Vand we
<xeshat> in andelay, ter. Mandustries. Fife! As bets bay bioles. Viony molife!
<sibaar> Squarepy, I have. How do I do that again?
<Squarepy> system settings -> power
<sibaar> The charge bar is empty and "when power is critically low" option "hibernate" is greyed out.
<sibaar> Hence, "power off" is selected.
<sibaar> Is the issue else where?
<Squarepy> sibaar, it could be that hibernation is not supported or has been turned off on your laptop
<sibaar> I use hibernation from the temrinal
<sibaar> It certainly works.
<sibaar> Hibernate is also available through the power down menu.
<Squarepy> k
<sibaar> I guess this is why they call me "novice."
<sibaar> How do you change your user colour?
<Squarepy> 'user color'?
<EriC^> sibaar: if you don't select either one, it should suspend
<EriC^> sibaar: hibernate is also greyed out here, i have neither selected and it suspends
<OerHeks> to "enable the hibernate option in the menus" see https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-help/power-hibernate.html last part
<sibaar> Boy, am I relieved to see you, Eric. I cannot select anything but "power off." It doesn't give me the option.
<EriC^> follow OerHeks 's guide
<sibaar> user color
<sibaar> Understood, Eric.
<sibaar> Would this work too? :http://askubuntu.com/questions/195671/wont-hibernate-when-battery-critical
<sibaar> http://askubuntu.com/questions/195671/wont-hibernate-when-battery-critical
<reddeath68> Can someone help me potentially fix a nightmarish problem with 14.04.2?
<EckyEcky> Hi, for every single command I run I get this output: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<EckyEcky> mysql, apt-get ... it all gives that
<sibaar> hello
<EckyEcky> what is it?
<sibaar> How do I change user colour?
<cyberalex4life> sibaar, what is your problem, you can't hibernate?
<EriC^> sibaar: you mean how this is red?
<EriC^> sibaar: follow OerHeks 's guide it seems better, try to create that file and add that text
<sibaar> Yes! How are you red?
<sibaar> I shall follow your orders, Eric.
<reddeath68> not to bad just having issues with lots of crashes and freezes
<EriC^> type the first few letters of a nickname then press tab it'll autocomplete
<EriC^> and it'll show up red or something else on the person's irc client
<sibaar> cyberralex4life, I can hibernate but the computer won't hibernate when it reaches critical power. OerHeks has suggested a resolution. Execution Ongoing.
<sibaar> EriC^,
<sibaar> Now you're blue.
<EriC^> :D
<sibaar> I'd like to change from grey to something easily visible.
<sibaar> ping EriC^
<EriC^> are you using xchat?
<sibaar> Yes, Sir.
<reddeath68> is someone familiar with ati graphics and ubuntu 14.04.2?
<OerHeks> sibaar, top panel, settings, preferences
<EckyEcky> even doing sudo apt-get gives this:
<EckyEcky> apt-get: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<EckyEcky>  
<EckyEcky> anyone knows what this is?
<cyberalex4life> sibaar, I have something else for you here http://askubuntu.com/questions/94754/how-to-enable-hibernation , the ideea is to choose the three block of test solution
<OerHeks> EckyEcky, on wat ubuntu version ?
<EckyEcky> 10.10
<sibaar> OerHeks, where do I go next?
<sibaar> I admire your tolerances.
<reddeath68> im having issues with kernel oops mentioning paging
<OerHeks> cyberalex4life, that askubuntu answers are all incomplete compared to the official wiki :-(
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | EckyEcky
<ubottu> EckyEcky: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bazhang> upgrade to a supported version first EckyEcky
<sibaar> Hibernation is enabled. It simply does not function when power is critical. Computer is suppose to hibernate at critical power.
<sibaar> Icky Vicky.
<EckyEcky> bahzang: I can't. They want to stay on this one.
<OerHeks> sibaar, that is logical, even windows/mac does not allow that
<sibaar> Sorry.
<sibaar> What does Windows/Mac do at critical power? Turn off? So you lose data?
<sibaar> What would you have it do?
<cyberalex4life> OerHeks, your's and the one for multiple users did the job for me (but never tested with multiple users). That is why I recommended it.
<crooksey> Anyone able to help with vpnc problems? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2282919
<cyberalex4life> OerHeks, the solution extra in the askubuntu link, may fix something
<reddeath68> if someone is available id love help this problem has been driving me nuts for a week or better
<sibaar> What does your laptop do at critical power? How does it deal with the lack of energy?
<OerHeks> if i recall correctly, when power is low you can, power critical you cannot hybernate, that is all.
<cyberalex4life> sibaar, mine hibernates with that workaround. By the way after the workaround you should go in "System Settings"->"Power" and see if hibernate is selected instead of "Power Off"
<cyberalex4life> sibaar, if this doesn't work, it may be something from your hardware configuration, but you have one more ace to play: sudo apt-get install hibernate
<cyberalex4life> sibaar, this worked when hibernating would not work in UbuntuGnome 14.04. But it boots slower
<reddeath68> so can someone help me fix my problems
<zack_s_> why can I not install openssh-server?
<zack_s_> like described here: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH
<Ludwig> Hi ; does anyone know why this documentation for Openstack Ubuntu sais that we need 2 disks on each machine ? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/cloud/install-ubuntu-openstack
<zack_s_> "Package openssh-server is not available, but is referred to by another package"
<iri> I've just installed xubuntu 15.04, but when I log in graphically, I get a blank screen.  I end up having to start xfce4-session manually. I'm having trouble finding relevant bugs.
<OerHeks> Ludwig, i think it is required by MAAS
<iri> My ~/.xsession-errors contains "openConnection: connect: No such file or directory", "cannot connect to brltty at :0" and loads of "upstart: upstart-event-bridgge main process (pid) terminated with status 1" followed by "It's respawning too fast, stopped"
<EriC^> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.7p1-5ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 363 kB, installed size 1121 kB
<iri> but that doesn't look like a reason that my login screen would be blank
<Ludwig> OerHeks : thanks, but do you know any documentation on this ? (....as I don't see anything due to disks in the MAAS GUI )
<cyberalex4life> zack_s_, have you tried with synaptic if on unity?
<zack_s_> EriC^: so what should I do (ububtu server 14.04.2)?
<EriC^> sudo apt-get install openssh-server isn't working?
<zack_s_> EriC^: yes
<zack_s_> I am on a vmware
<OerHeks> Ludwig, see step 6 : at least 5 machines with more than one disk, gave me a clue
<EriC^> !info openssh-server trusty
<reddeath68> when I get an error the report labelsit as a kernel oops and mentions the cause being a page error of some sort any ideas?
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.6p1-2ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 316 kB, installed size 991 kB
<zack_s_> but I could update with: "sudo apt-get update"
<EriC^> !find openssh
<iri> also, every time I login by start xfce4-session in my blank xorg, I get prompted to authenticate for action org.freedesktop.accounts.change-own-user-data - does anyone know what that's about?
<ubottu> Found: openssh-blacklist, openssh-blacklist-extra, openssh-client, openssh-server, openssh-sftp-server, libconfig-model-openssh-perl, libghc-crypto-pubkey-openssh-dev, libghc-crypto-pubkey-openssh-doc, libghc-crypto-pubkey-openssh-prof, libnet-openssh-compat-perl (and 7 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openssh&searchon=names&suite=vivid&section=all
<cyberalex4life> !find openssh
<ubottu> Found: openssh-blacklist, openssh-blacklist-extra, openssh-client, openssh-server, openssh-sftp-server, libconfig-model-openssh-perl, libghc-crypto-pubkey-openssh-dev, libghc-crypto-pubkey-openssh-doc, libghc-crypto-pubkey-openssh-prof, libnet-openssh-compat-perl (and 4 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openssh&searchon=names&suite=vivid&section=all
<OerHeks> zack_s_, so it is a vmware problem, not bridged network?
<alket> im having a problem with apt-get in my work computer https://paste.kde.org/pxj7wk4kl , please help , thanks
<cyberalex4life> alket, and how much of your disk is free?
<vemacs> alket, please pastebin output of df -h
<cruftbunny> hey everyone!
<zack_s_> OerHeks: so you guess my internet connection is not working?
<zack_s_> what can I do to check?
<OerHeks> zack_s_, can you ping google.com ?
<alket> cyberalex4life: vemacs https://paste.kde.org/pqt7o8tbc
<cruftbunny> would any kind soul be willing to help me with an upgrade problem? I think I really screwed the pooch on this one
<cedian_linux> Got a black screen when launching unity 8
<vemacs> alket, uname -a output please
<vemacs> then please pastebin output of ls /boot
<zack_s_> OerHeks: yes
<alket> vemacs: Linux alket-aab 3.13.0-53-generic #89-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 20 10:34:39 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<vemacs> i'm going to suggest that you delete some old kernels manually
<vemacs> ls /boot so we know what to mv
<alket> vemacs: https://paste.kde.org/p5x9kotha
<cyberalex4life> zack_s_, /boot if full...
<zack_s_> cyberalex4life: what?
<vemacs> can you make a directory in ~
<vemacs> called oldkernels
<vemacs> mkdir ~/oldkernels
<reddeath68> can someone help me with my problem running ubuntu 14.04.2 constant and random program crashes computer crashes/freezes (sysrq +r does allow keyboard usage but monitors dont update)
<vemacs> then run
<cyberalex4life> zack_s_, you have a /boot partition which is ocpupied 100%
<OerHeks> reddeath68, do a memtest86, from the grubmenu
<vemacs> for f in vmlinuz-3.13.0-{48..52}; do mv /boot/$f-generic ~/oldkernels; done
<vemacs> alket, ^
<vemacs> basically we're moving your not-running old kernels to a temp dir
<reddeath68> OerHeks, anything specific I am looking for during the test?
<zack_s_> OerHeks: what should I do?
<vemacs> after that alket, please pastebin ls /boot again
<OerHeks> reddeath68, if you got bad ram, you will notice.
<alket> vemacs: it needs root
<vemacs> alket, add sudo in front of mv
<vemacs> and change ~ to ~yourusername
<vemacs> so like
<vemacs> for f in vmlinuz-3.13.0-{48..52}; do sudo mv /boot/$f-generic ~alket/oldkernels; done
<alket> vemacs: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `do'
<vemacs> hmm
<vemacs> for f in {48..52}; do sudo mv /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-$f-generic ~alket/oldkernels; done
<vemacs> does that work?
<cruftbunny> OerHeks: sorry to bug you, but I have a failed upgrade (14.04 to 14.10) and I'm getting some really worrisome error messages. any chance you could help me out?
<cyberalex4life> alket, sudo for f in vmlinuz-3.13.0-{48..52}; do mv /boot/$f-generic /home/$USER/oldkernels; done
<reddeath68> OerHeks, i hope I dont have bad ram just upgraded it a few months ago but problems started after a mix of fglrx install and accidently enabling unsupported updates under software and updates
<alket> vemacs: same error :s
<vemacs> hmm
<vemacs> works on my shell
<vemacs>  for f in {48..52}; do echo /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-$f-generic; done
<vemacs> output of that
<vemacs> that just echoes the thing, doesn't do anything
<vemacs> need to see if your shell is wonky
<alket> vemacs: https://paste.kde.org/p60cgcu5p
<OerHeks> zack_s_, found it, an ugly one, remove ssh-client > http://askubuntu.com/questions/504836/not-able-to-configure-ssh-in-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<cyberalex4life> vemacs, in my case there's an error too
<OerHeks> unsupported updates .. should have said that in the beginning, reddeath68
<vemacs> for f in `for f in {48..52}; do echo /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-$f-generic; done`; do mv $f /home/$USER/oldkernels; done
<vemacs> how about that
<OerHeks> so what do you think now what could be a trouble?
<vemacs> alket, ^
<reddeath68> OerHeks, sorry so much text was hard to get a word in
<vemacs> put the sudo in front of mv, forgot that again
<OerHeks> with unsupported you mean proposed ?
<reddeath68> OerHeks, well the graphics will randomly freeze screen and all and monitor wont update even after sysrq + r
<zack_s_> OerHeks: I tryed it, I could remove the client
<zack_s_> but not after update, I still cannot install it
<alket> vemacs: same error :s
<alket> can i remove them manually ?
<reddeath68> OerHeks, also if im running firefox or wine they both randomly crash but never at exactly the same time
<vemacs> yeah
<vemacs> idk, this works on my shell
<vemacs> for f in `for f in {48..52}; do echo /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-$f-generic; done`; do cp $f .; done
<alket> these files right https://paste.kde.org/p60cgcu5p ?
<vemacs> maybe it's something weird with mv
<vemacs> yep
<vemacs> basically everything before 53
<vemacs> which is what you're currently running
<vemacs> do not move 53
<vemacs> that would be bad
<alket> vemacs: when i do it without sudo it says that i don't heave permission to remove those files
<alket> with sude , that error
<vemacs> alket, do a sudo bash
<vemacs> `sudo bash`
<vemacs> then run that
<vemacs> if you don't want to do it manually
<alket> vemacs: ok removed :)
<vemacs> okay
<vemacs> now do a sudo apt-get autoremove
<vemacs> paste output please
<vemacs> actually, do a df -h first
<reddeath68> OerHeks, is there some way to remove the updates that may have been installed by unsupported updates?
<alket> vemacs: https://paste.kde.org/pflmyxavi
<vemacs> hmm
<vemacs> can you do a du -h /boot
<vemacs> I mean, du -h boot/*
<alket> vemacs: https://paste.kde.org/pyhq4ellc
<vemacs>  du -h boot/* please
<zack_s_> I give up, openssh-server doesnt work with ubuntu
<vemacs> should look something like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11735198/
<alket> vemacs: du: cannot access ‘boot/*’: No such file or directory
<vemacs> I suck at this, du -h /boot/* please
<alket> vemacs: https://paste.kde.org/phxxzsf0n
<vemacs> alket, sudo mv /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-52-generic ~
<alket> done
<vemacs> df -h again
<alket> vemacs: https://paste.kde.org/p7kvfygqg
<vemacs> sudo apt-get autoremove
<alket> vemacs: https://paste.kde.org/prjgyriwi
<alket> vemacs: sorry this https://paste.kde.org/p3lzkjj7c
<vemacs> alket, dpkg -l | grep linux-image-
<bjrohan_> Hello all. I had been running 14.04 just fine, specifically my wifi. Yesterday I updated to 14.10 then 15.04, and now my wifi connection is horrible, it is extremely unreliable, When I first stat my machine it runs fine, then it's performance goes up and down, mostly dow
<OerHeks> reddeath68, good question, i am not sure disabling them in sources menu is enough
<bjrohan_> What can I check to see how to fix it
<alket> vemacs: https://paste.kde.org/p7xfhgl07
<bjrohan_> For instance, IRC used to be smooth, no I get blocks of conversations, then for minutes, nothing
<vemacs> alket, do a sudo apt-get autoremove linux-image-3.13.0-32-generic linux-image-3.13.0-40-generic
<vemacs> if it asks you to apt-get -f install again
<vemacs> try that
<vemacs> you should have enough space
<cyberalex4life> bjrohan_, probably filing a bug
<reddeath68> OerHeks, i did disable them I am just really hoping to avoid redoing the system again(just redid it like 1-2 months ago)
<cruftbunny> so I just tried restarting my machine, and now I can't ubuntu to load
<isomorphismes> k1l_: well, dist-upgrade didn't fix my problem
<cruftbunny> *can't get ubuntu to load
<alket> vemacs: thank you very veryyyy much :D
<vemacs> alket, fixed?
<vemacs> run a sudo apt-get autoremove last
<vemacs> sudo apt-get autoremove
<alket> im doing upgrade :s
<k1l_> isomorphismes: what is it now exactly? please pastebin
<vemacs> run the autoremove as soon as possible
<cruftbunny> hey vemacs: would you be able to help me out? I just totally messed up my laptop
<vemacs> cruftbunny, how so
<alket> vemacs: many linux-headers... are being removed
<cruftbunny> vemacs: thanks! so here's the situation:
<vemacs> alket, good
<alket> thansk again :D
<vemacs> did the upgrade go smoothly?
<cruftbunny> I was running an upgrade from 14.04 to 14.10, and encountered an error during the installation/configuration stage
<alket> i interrupted to autoremove
<vemacs> okay
<cruftbunny> so I tried running update/autoremove the usual stuff
<musique> oucou
<cruftbunny> I removed old kernel images, which shouldn't have been the problem, since this is a brand new laptop
<vemacs> cruftbunny, how did you upgrade
<musique> salut les pingouin
<vemacs> do-release-upgrade
<vemacs> or via the GUI
<cruftbunny> the GUI
<vemacs> now it doesn't boot?
<cruftbunny> nope
<vemacs> hmm
<vemacs> do you have a camera
<cruftbunny> it is sitting at a busybox prompt saying "(initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live filesystem
<cruftbunny> "
<cruftbunny> yea
<vemacs> that can't be busyboc
<vemacs> busybox*
<vemacs> if the kernel isn't loaded
<vemacs> do you have any USB devices plugged in
<cruftbunny> I do, I have a mouse
<vemacs> anything in the disk drive
<cruftbunny> I should unplug that yeah?
<vemacs> shouldn't matter
<cruftbunny> that's it
<vemacs> mostly looking for flash drives/external hard drives
<vemacs> just going for the obvious stuff
<cruftbunny> nope. nothing
<vemacs> I don't think you can revive your system exactly
<vemacs> I think you might be able to rescue your files
<vemacs> but like a broken upgrade is going to be incredibly hard to recover from
<cruftbunny> that shouldn't really matter so much. it's brand new, I haven't migrated much to it
<vemacs> okay, do you have an ubuntu disk or flash drive
<vemacs> have you tried a clean reinstall?\
<isomorphismes> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/YK5BKmwi
<vemacs> wondering why you want to try continuing with the update
<cruftbunny> you mean, upgrade at all? or salvage this immediate problem?
<vemacs> salvage this immediate problem
<vemacs> like, you're screwed, so
<vemacs> you might be able to chroot from an external flash drive
<vemacs> and install kernel images
<vemacs> but i highly doubt that'll fix the system since the upgrade is halfway
<cruftbunny> yeah that's fine. I'm happy to just reinstall
<k1l_> isomorphismes: PPAs involved? or other 3rd party packages?
<vemacs> so, have you tried reinstalling?
<vemacs> or do you need your data off
<cruftbunny> I don't really need the data
<cruftbunny> nothing on there that isn't backed up
<vemacs> so, i think your current install is screwed, just reinstall
<vemacs> if you're still getting the same error
<cruftbunny> alright thanks!
<cruftbunny> any advice on how to avoid this in the future?
<vemacs> make sure your laptop is booting from the flash drive
<cruftbunny> I was thinking of just isntalling 15.04 (downloading the ISO right now)
<vemacs> use do-release-upgrade, it'll help you resolve errors more easily
<vemacs> LTS to LTS upgrades go much more smoothly
<cruftbunny> any reason that should be a problem?
<vemacs> try having everything updated before you do the upgrade
<isomorphismes> k1l_: How would I check that?
<vemacs> using sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<k1l_> isomorphismes: "apt-cache policy mono-devel"
<EriC^> also running do-release-upgrade in a screen session is probably good
<EriC^> cruftbunny:
<cruftbunny> thanks. I had updated beforehand
<vemacs> i find do-release-upgrade much more reliable than the GUI solution
<cruftbunny> eric^: that's a good idea
<vemacs> the GUI exists on configuration merge prompts
<vemacs> do-release-upgrade gives you an option
<cruftbunny> vemacs: that makes sense
<k1l_> isomorphismes: that is a 12.04 ubuntu?
<cruftbunny> I'm still not sure where the error came from
<cruftbunny> everything was up to date
<isomorphismes> k1l_: Maybe that is the problem. http://pastebin.com/6CeSvrep    | http://pastebin.com/ve2U13C1
<isomorphismes> k1l_: Yep 12.04
<k1l_> isomorphismes: yes. it requires depencies that doesnt get satisfied on the ubuntu
<vemacs> alket, anyways, assuming your upgrade and autoremove went well
<vemacs> feel free to delete the oldkernels directories
<vemacs> after rebooting once
<KlausedSource> hello, is there a way to modify apt so that it shows which version of a package is going to be installed when issuing apt-get install?
<KlausedSource> like when i go "apt-get install php5" it would say something like "installing php5.6-3"
<TJ-> KlausedSource: "--simulate"
<reddeath68> OerHeks, I have my update log will that help with trying to fix my problem?
<alket> vemacs: it just finished, went smooth as usual, thanks :)
<isomorphismes> k1l_: Thanks for that policy command. So .. let me see if I have this straight. Pangolin's mono-devel in the repo is too old for Xamarin's thing to work with it -- so I need to kill all of the mono-devel stuff (using synaptic or apt-get or aptitude) ..
<k1l_> KlausedSource: you can ask that with apt-cache policy <package>
<TJ-> KlausedSource: Or possibly "--verbose-versions"
<k1l_> KlausedSource: or with apt-cache show <package>
<cruftbunny> vemacs: thanks again for your help! I really appreciate it. I'm creating a startup disk now (with 15.04) and I'm going to install that. cross your fingers
<k1l_> KlausedSource: if you only want to install one packge there is no prompt if you want to install it with apt-get install
<isomorphismes> k1l_: ..and then it's the 3rd party's job to give me all of what I need if I build from thir source, and Pangolin's libraries shouldn't get in the way? Or they might make some assumptions about Ubuntu providing some of the C# libraries?
<cruftbunny> vemacs: in fact, cross your fingers, arms, toes and eyes just to be safe :)
<vemacs> side note, i generally just avoid upgrading in general lol
<vemacs> the only upgrades i've had 0 issues with are lts-to-lts-upgrades
<vemacs> just did a 12.04-14.04 upgrade on a server two days ago
<KlausedSource> TJ, k1l_ well --verbose-versions is looking good. i guess --simulate will work for single package too
<KlausedSource> thanks you both
<cruftbunny> haha I'll keep that in mind
<k1l_> isomorphismes: kind of right. but you included the repos for "debian wheezy" and "debian beta" which seem to want another versions of the depencies which 12.04 cant fullfill and the 3rd party repo from xamarin doesnt ship.
<cruftbunny> I'm sorta surprised. given that this is a brand new machine with very little cruft on it, you'd think it would have been fine
<k1l_> isomorphismes: so either you get a working 12.04 repo from xamarin, which ships everything that mono wants, or you use the 12.04 original one.
<k1l_> isomorphismes: or you make an own package with all the depencies (compile it). or get a setup that works without the package system at all.
<k1l_> isomorphismes: their install page names another repo that is needed for the old ubuntu releases like 12.04 http://www.mono-project.com/docs/getting-started/install/linux/
<isomorphismes> k1l_: oh awesome
<crocket> Why does 'apt-cache show' give precedence to official repositories over ppa?
<k1l_> isomorphismes: but i dont know if it works then. please talk to the mono guys then
<linux> hello
<linux> how are you
<crocket> I want to inspect ppa packages with 'apt-cache show'
<k1l_> crocket: can you show a apt-cache show and apt-cache policy in a pastebin?
<isomorphismes> k1l_: yeah there are a couple sets of directions and I have probably tried 5 different ways without necessarily undoing the previous one
<linux> to day is first day of ramadhan
<mcphail> linux: is this going to be an Ubuntu support question?
<alket> lol
<linux> yes mcphail
<mcphail> linux: good. Please ask your question and we'll try to answer
<linux> ok
<linux> where did live
<crocket> k1l_, http://dpaste.com/19GSJHC
<linux> mis mc phail
<crocket> According to http://dpaste.com/19GSJHC , torbrowser-launcher 0.2.0 was installed, but 'apt-cache show torbrowser-launcher' shows information for torbrowser-launcher 0.1.9.
<crocket> I want to see information on torbrowser-launcher 0.2.0
<k1l_> crocket: see line 19: Version: 0.2.0.1-1
<crocket> k1l_, Oh, I was fooled by the second package reported by apt-cache show.
<k1l_> crocket: yes, happens sometimes :)
<isomorphismes> k1l_: http://pastie.org/10246948
<isomorphismes> k1l_: https://gitter.im/mono/monodevelop?at=557bc01df1cd32e97eca3c4f "Mono: talk to Ubuntu; Ubuntu: talk to Mono"
<alket> vemacs: i rebooted, now my display is 1024x768 , the max :s
<vemacs> alket, i doubt it was related to kernel removal
<vemacs> what gpu
<k1l_> isomorphismes: i dont know how to solve that on the old ubuntu 12.04. i am not a mono guy
<alket> vemacs: i use xorg edgers ppa
<isomorphismes> k1l_: so you think it's a 12.04 issue for sure? how can you tell?
<k1l_> isomorphismes: 12.04 is form 2012. that is 3 years old. and the packages dont get updates to new version numbers. so if you want to put a mono 5.0 in there you need to update a lot of other packages that mono 5.0 wants to be updated. ubuntu will not provide that updated packages. so the xamarin guys need to ship them in their PPA.
<k1l_> isomorphismes: so its not an ubuntu issue. its a "xamarin doesnt ship all new packages you need" issue.
<isomorphismes> k1l_: ok thanks. so let me see again if I'm following. I need to remove Pangolin's C# libraries and install maybe some new C# and GTK# etc sources? Find whatever the dependencies are myself and build them from source?
<Guest9610> Hey guys, I would like a way to highlight the currently selected window on the taskbar with mate. I am using ubuntu mate 15.04 with the redmond layout. I would like an effect similar to the change in color when I put the mouse over the taskbar, it gets a bit green the selected item.
<k1l_> isomorphismes: i dont know the details. but xamarin doesnt ship all you need. so ask them first if they can make it work with 12.04 on their side.
<Guest9610> ... I am asking because it is hard to know the current window if I have more than three of four windows open, especially when I have an application open more than once. I have to rely on what the text is saying which isn't that comfy.
<isomorphismes> k1l_: ok. So I should see if one of their PPA's can cover it for me rather than get the sources myself?
<regedit> TJ-: heya!
<isomorphismes> k1l_: thanks for your help, I just can't fully understand what you know and how you're getting to the conclusions you are from the pastes I sent.
<isomorphismes> which is why I keep trying to make sure I'm following you
<k1l_> isomorphismes: stop blindly putting any PPA in your system. if you include the rong ones that will just make more mess.
<isomorphismes> k1l_: I don't know how to do it other than blind.
<k1l_> isomorphismes: the page i linked you name one PPA and one additional PPA if you are on 12.04. make sure you got that both and only that both.
<k1l_> isomorphismes: "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/"
<regedit> Jordan_U: hello, you there?
<TJ-> regedit: Hey ... how's it going?
<Guest9610> I will AFK for 15 mins
<isomorphismes> k1l_: Thanks. https://dpaste.de/isE4 ←So it's maybe the problem that I have both beta and non-beta in there?
<isomorphismes> https://dpaste.de/isE4#L26,27,28,29,30,31
<k1l_> isomorphismes: holy moly. that is a lot PPAs. and even several different mono ones, line 21 and 22, too.
<Johnny_Linux> D`oh!
<isomorphismes> Is it? It's just stuff like node, flash, google chrome, Haskell, ...
<isomorphismes> Ubuntu has really old packages, so ..
<k1l_> isomorphismes: ubuntu got new packages, but you use a old ubuntu version :)
<ratmav> hey, i'm listening for udp traffic on a specific port, and i can see traffic that is heading to another ip. should i be able to do that?
<ratmav> using tcpdump on two separate vms (different hypervisors)
<isomorphismes> k1l_: Supposedly valid until 2017
<k1l_> isomorphismes: yes. but dont complain about old packages then :)
<isomorphismes> k1l_: Ubuntu will never have correct versions for the stuff I really need (R, latex) but switching to Arch would bring a whole 'nother suite of problems.
<k1l_> isomorphismes: you are running a OS from 2012. (that is 3 years old) that is fine. but dont expect packages from 2015 to be put in there back in 2012.
<isomorphismes> k1l_: They were certainly not current in 2012 either
<k1l_> isomorphismes: so make sure you got the right xamarin PPAs and that other PPAs dont interfer there.
<isomorphismes> "complaining" about free software doesn't make sense anyway. But on the other hand Mono developers want people to use Mono and Ubuntu developers want people to use Ubuntu. This is facilitated if things just work.
<isomorphismes> k1l_: ok thanks. So maybe I need to go into /etc/apt/sources.list and delete some lines?
<k1l_> dont blindly delete. that blindly did bring you into that situation you are now.
<OerHeks>  isomorphismes use ppa-purge to remove ppa's
<isomorphismes> k1l_: Are you able to tell from like apt-get show if they're interfering somehow?
<k1l_> get a clue what PPAs you want (they are on the official xamarin page i linked you) and make sure you got them and other mono PPAs dont interfer there
<OerHeks> and hope this ppa-mess will survive it :-D
<isomorphismes> Without a specific instruction I am definitely blind.
<k1l_> !ppa-purge | isomorphismes use that to remove a PPA
<ubottu> isomorphismes use that to remove a PPA: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<isomorphismes> k1l_: OerHeks I should kill the beta one?
<isomorphismes> What does the ppa-purge command do that like commenting out the line in /etc/apt/sources.list would not do?
<k1l_> isomorphismes: look at the official page what PPAs you need and make sure to have that 2.
<OerHeks> Yes, i would remove the beta one. ppapurge rolls back too, to the original packages
<k1l_> isomorphismes: i hope you dont have put anything 3rd party stuff into your sources.list file.
<isomorphismes> OerHeks: What do you mean "roll back"?
<k1l_> isomorphismes: and /etc/apt/sources.list.d is a folder.
<OerHeks> isomorphismes, if the installed ppa packages stay, then future updates will go wrong.
<isomorphismes> I put the LLVM toolchain into my sources.list
<isomorphismes> *unrelated but it's 3rd party in that file
<isomorphismes> QGIS as well
<k1l_> the more you put 3rd party stuff into your system the less you can blame ubuntu for crashing.
<OerHeks> well that mono error must come from one of the 3 ppa's
<isomorphismes> k1l_: we're not talking about random people here
<isomorphismes> OerHeks: ok right
<helo> a few months ago, on 14.04, i noticed every second or so my mouse cursor would skip, typing would skip, and any video playing would skip
<helo> Xorg cpu usage stays between 20-30% if nothing is running
<helo> it appears to even do that in lightdm with no user logged in
<helo> nvidia 8400gs video card
<helo> i reinstalled 15.04, and everything was back to being smooth
<helo> everything was fine yesterday, but today (i leave my machine on, so it wasn't a new boot) the skipping behavior is back
<TJ-> helo: first thing is to inspect the kernel log for any clues: "/var/log/kern.log"
<mcphail> helo: anything important in dmesg? Failing hard drives etc?
<helo> TJ-: did that, nothing at all
<helo> nothing in kern.log, dmesg output, Xorg.0.log
<mcphail> cpu temps?
<helo> by "nothing", i mean nothing after 19 seconds from boot. just normal startup messages
<bstarek> check system monitor and see what processes are eating your cpu
<helo> 29-32
<helo> running atop, it's just Xorg using ~20% of my cpu
<Johnny_Linux> drivers
<helo> yeah... probably nvidia driver
<Johnny_Linux> itl make your card run hot too
<mcphail> helo: have you tried setting the nvidia driver to "prefer maximum performance"?
<bstarek> you sure you are using the correct driverS?
<helo> same drivers i've been using since i installed. has worked for 2.5 months, and now identical skipping behavior with 14.04 suddenly returned overnight :/
<Johnny_Linux> ofr nvidia 8 series, prolly need older driver
<Johnny_Linux> for
<helo> i gave up trying to fix it last time and just reinstalled
<helo> let me look up the recommended version
<isomorphismes> OerHeks: sudo ppa-purge ppa:mono/xamarin-beta  # is apparently the wrong format. Looking at http://askubuntu.com/a/91660/12518 for the syntax.
<unknown_user> Hello there, how are you?
<reisio> fine, and you?
<unknown_user> reisio: Fine, too.
<reisio> noyce
<helo> i'm running the recommended driver (340.76)
<OerHeks> isomorphismes, ugly, not sure ppa-purge can handle this way of adding sources http://www.mono-project.com/docs/getting-started/install/linux/
<helo> if i switch to console, xorg cpu usage drops off, but kworker uses ~10%
<gagalicious> is there a way i can pxe boot into a previously used state of a linux desktop? e.g. my client desktop is connected to a pxe boot server... if my power is cut from my client... after power is restored, the pxe will boot into my previous state of desktop from the server. is there anything like that in the wild?
<helo> if i kill lightdm so X isn't running at all, kworker settles down and the system seems to be back to normal responsiveness
<isomorphismes> OerHeks: I deleted the folder in sources.list.d, do you think that's ok?
<isomorphismes> ah cool, looks like it started. Thank you so much OerHeks and k1l_ for spotting my error.
<isomorphismes> It was probably that I had added the beta Xamarin as well as the stable (don't know why I did that .. week and a half ago .. etc etc)
<isomorphismes> I feel like I've learned a lot thanks OerHeks k1l_
<aps> EriC^: are you around?
<MagePsycho> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock' (2)
<purefan> is this the right channel for ubuntu server questions?
<k1l_> purefan: this or #ubuntu-server
<purefan> k1l_:thanks
<purefan> I wrote a small bash script, it collects stats from mysql into a flat file using a flat file to read the password to log in to mysql. I want to package it into a .deb file but dont want to ask the user to store the db password in a flat file, is there a way around this?
<pbx> purefan, environment variables are another common tactic. it's still gonna be on disk though
<mcphail> purefan: does the user run the script manually?
<purefan> pbx: Thanks. Since the script is meant to be run by crontab and as root, would I be correct in assuming that a flat file owned by root with least privileges would be relatively safe?
<mcphail> aah - that answers it  :)
<helo> i replaced the 8400gs with a gt740, and it's running smooth again
<helo> wtf....
<purefan> mcphail: Nope, its a crontab process. The output of the file is stored in a flat file with each line in the format: <date>|<slow-queries-count>|<average-queries-per-second>
<purefan> Another program may plot that into a graph or monitor it to send an alert or something --> yet to be defined
<mcphail> purefan: create a new user, and store the password file so it is only readable for that user. I wouldn't use root for a script like this: gives your shell script too many priveleges
<mcphail> purefan: any coding error can be catastrophic
<purefan> mcphail: Agreed! I will take that route :) thanks
<mcphail> purefan: there might be a better way, though...
<freeone3000> After switching users, it seems like GNOME applications no longer recognize my keyboard. KDE applications work fine, GTK+ applications that don't use GNOME work fine. What could cause this?
<mcphail> purefan: IIRC, debian/ubuntu sets up special database users and scripts to do routine tasks. I think you can configure them to do extra tasks such as this
<Johnny_Linux> helo , from owning a couple 8 series cards, i often had to change drivers to get them to work, but, if the 740 is working, leave it.
<Johnny_Linux> un;unless the card is breaking down.
<helo> my machine is quieter with this card too... win/win :)
<Johnny_Linux> keep it cool, remember, heat kills
<pbx> purefan, i agree with mcphail. only-root-readable makes sense for system things like wifi passwords but not so much for this
<Johnny_Linux> and dont over clock it
<purefan> mcphail: Sounds like what I need! is this what you were talking about https://wiki.debian.org/UltimateDebianDatabase/
<helo> i've never even used it to play games... just a workstation
<Johnny_Linux> nice
<helo> the GPU hasn't seen any real action. the fan still may have worn out over the last few years
<Johnny_Linux> most likely
<helo> it wasn't running really hot, but a few degrees warmer than this one is
<mcphail> purefan: don't think that is it. Hunting through this old debian box just now...
<Johnny_Linux> what kind of mobo is it
<purefan> mcphail: Thanks!
<helo> i wouldn't think 32C would be even a bit of a problem... oh well whatever, computers are flaky -.-
<Turnip_Green> Are there any known problems with USB support in 15.04?  After I installed the 64 bit variant all my 2.0 USB ports stopped working.
<freeone3000> Okay, setting the IME from IBus to None fixed my keyboard problems after restarting the problematic applications.
<Turnip_Green> freeon3000 is your comment in response to mine?
<mcphail> purefan: all I can find just now is the dbconfig stuff, and I don't think that's what I was remembering
<purefan> mcphail: Thats alright :) Thanks for trying though!. Do you think an embedded sqlite db would be better?
<purefan> mcphail: But dbconfig looks pretty good "provides debian packagers with an easy, reliable, and consistent method for managing databases used by debian packages." -https://people.debian.org/~seanius/policy/dbconfig-common.html/
<freeone3000> Turnip_Green: Nope.
<freeone3000> Turnip_Green: My problem is with applications not recognizing typing events, such as web browsers.
<Turnip_Green> I see.  Carry on then.
<mcphail> purefan: dbconfig is used to setup default users/tables etc when a package like drupal is installed. It uses the special debian database users to do that, but I seem to remember they can also be subverted to your own ends for regular database dumps etc
<freeone3000> Okay, nevermind, not fixed. Now works in browsers, but still can't input text into entry fields.
<purefan> mcphail: Definitely bookmarking this. Thanks a lot! :)
<mcphail> if your application only has one process accessing it at any time, sqlite might be simpler all round
<jak2000> hi all
<akxwi-dave> howdo
<jak2000> if i mount a windows share: sudo mount -t cifs //132.1.5.240/Sistemas /mnt/share/svr242/ -o username=administrador,password=Jmasc3186   how to unmount?
<freeone3000> jak2000: That'd be sudo umount /mnt/share/svr242
<k1l> jak2000: sudo umount /mnt/share/svr242/
<EriC^> jak2000: i'd change the pass dude
<sibaar> How do you list channels on a server?
<jak2000> worked, thanks freeone3000, k1l, EriC^, other question how to ask if is mounted? for proceed to umount ?
<EriC^> jak2000: type df
<reisio> sibaar: on _this_ server: /msg alis list *foo*bar*
<reisio> sibaar: elsewhere, you can try /list, but you'll hate it
<sibaar> But it won't work here?
<k1l> jak2000: "mount" shows all mounte
<OerHeks> sibaar on xchat there is a server menu
<freeone3000> jak2000: If it's not mounted, and you want it unmounted, issue the umount command. It will fail if it's unmounted.
<reisio> sibaar: it will, but alis is much better, here
<nzk> Hey guys. I was banned about 10 years ago from this channel and was wondering if the ban can be forgotten?
<nzk> I did the mods command by accident and that's the reason for the ban.
<sibaar> HELP
<OerHeks> nzk, not a question for this channel, join #ubuntu-ops
<cfhowlett> nzk, you're here now, so obviously not banned.
<EriC^> sibaar: listing all channels will take forever
<jak2000> i want write a script, and ask comething: if (mounted /mnt/share/svr242) then  sudo umount /mnt/share/svr242/
<BluesKaj> nzk, 10 yr bans don't exist afaik
<EriC^> sibaar: if you're searching for a channel you can use
<EriC^> !alis
<sibaar> There are that many?
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<sibaar> !alis
<EriC^> sibaar: 59452 :channels formed
<freeone3000> jak2000: Trying to umount without checking is one way to do this.
<sibaar> Oh dear.
<sibaar> that's a lot.
<mistralol> in sles man pages. When you request a man page it will prompt for which section you want to read. How can I enable this in ubuntu?
<EriC^> sibaar: do /msg alis list *something*
<sibaar> Is a private channel possible? One that requires a password? I've been trying it but I can still connect without the key.
<reisio> echo in here...
<reisio> sibaar: yeah, invite only
<reisio> talk to #freenode
<sibaar> Invite from the server? Like this chatroom/stream/irc?
<reisio> talk to #freenode
<reisio> https://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<freeone3000> I'm having this problem where I cannot input text into any text field in a web browser. This is problematic. I also can't type into System Settings, or most other GNOME applictions. GTK+ applications, KDE applications are fine. I'm using Unity. I seem to get "IBUS Warning: Too many events in queue!" However, ibus isn't running.
<freeone3000> How can I remove the scourge of ibus from my system?
<pbx> freeone3000, have you installed all available updates and restarted?
<mcphail> freeone3000: what version of ubuntu?
<aitor> buenas, quisiera saber como desistalo el paquete de "audio production" en ubuntu studio
<freeone3000> mcphail: 14.04 LTS.
<freeone3000> pbx: Yes, that's what got me into this mess.
<aitor> and uninstall the "audio production" on ubuntu studio package?
<cfhowlett> !es | aitor
<ubottu> aitor: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<freeone3000> I've tried disabling ibus from keyboard input, but that doesn't help - it still uses ibus, somehow.
<mcphail> freeone3000: hmm - I think 14.04 fixed any ibus problems I'd previously experienced...
<mcphail> freeone3000: does "im-config -l" show anything on 14.04?
<freeone3000> mcphail: ibus xim
<mcphail> freeone3000: try running "im-config -n xim"
<freeone3000> mcphail: Okay, now what?
<mcphail> freeone3000: try your apps
<freeone3000> mcphail: New errors. "(google-chrome:12173): IBUS-WARNING **: Unable to connect to ibus: Could not connect: Connection refused" followed by "[12173:12173:0618/112911:ERROR:CONSOLE(70)] "Uncaught Error: Attempting to use a disconnected port object", source: extensions::messaging (70)"
<freeone3000> mcphail: No futher errors. Typing does not work.
<mcphail> freeone3000: just chrome, or the other apps as well?
<freeone3000> mcphail: Chrome, Opera, System Settings, File Manager break. Chrome is the one that reports the errors, the rest fail silently.
<mcphail> freeone3000: aargh. Do you use different input methods/keyboards etc?
<freeone3000> mcphail: No. I have a Lenovo E531 keyboard, connected through USB, uses US-English layout, does not have a compose key, does not have alternate layouts, acts as US-104 key.
<kokut> hello, anyone knows if upgrading to SSD is worth it in ubuntu atm?
<freeone3000> kokut: Yes.
<mcphail> freeone3000: and what were you doing when it broke?
<cfhowlett> kokut, no complaints.  ssd is well supported
<freeone3000> mcphail: I had installed the latest system update to 14.04 and restarted. This broke my entire user, so I made a new one. Then this started.
<kokut> cfhowlett: well supported as in huge performance improvement or just working like a normal HD?
<freeone3000> mcphail: I was running 14.04 previously, I'm still running 14.04 as best I can tell, but a ton of stuff broke and I'm unable to differentiate.
<cfhowlett> kokut, superior to hdd performance
<mcphail> freeone3000: In that case, I suspect something deeper is fundamentally broken
<freeone3000> mcphail: Like what? Ubuntu?
<mcphail> freeone3000: users shouldn't "break" on Ubuntu. What was broken?
<freeone3000> mcphail: When logging in, screen output froze in a non-standard pattern. (I have two monitors. What usually happens is primary works, secondary mirrors primary on the left side, right side is full of screen garbage when logging in. For this user, it switches to mirroring on the LEFT side, right side is full of blackness) This then froze - mouse input worked, but I couldn't use my keyboard, and the launcher or desktop icons never showed up.
<kokut> cfhowlett: superior as in holy sh** this is blowing my face off** or just,  "it loaded faster"?
<jak2000> in a script i have this line: gzip  /home/jmas/ftp/cc.sql    why ask me if i want overwriten(gzip: /home/jmas/ftp/cc.sql.gz already exists; do you wish to overwrite ) how to force overwritten without asking me? thanks
<freeone3000> kokut: It's a hard drive. It ain't the second coming of jesus. You're going to get read speeds of 6Gbit, write speeds of 4-6Gbit, and seek times so small they literally cannot be measured.
<freeone3000> kokut: However, it's not going to be some magical system upgrade, any more than more RAM was. Your stuff will load faster. Significantly faster. But that's pretty much it.
<cfhowlett> kokut, someone somewhere no doubt has the official comparisons.  I only report that I've observed that booting up and finding files is subjectively faster.
<kokut> you know how many years i've been waiting to have my first SSD?!?!
<cfhowlett> of course, my iitial machine was a 2009, 4gb 50
<cfhowlett> kokut, so go for it.  they're cheap now
<kokut> now i have it right here, and i'm wondering if ubuntu is worthy of it
<freeone3000> kokut: Yes.
<k1l> kokut: ssd is a huge perfomance gain
<OerHeks> kokut not the read/write times are huge difference, the 0 sec accestime is a huge jump
<freeone3000> mcphail: I then created another user. Current procedure is to log in as the secondary user, mount the primary user's hard drive -o bind, then proceed to use system as normal. Which works, except my keyboard's screwy.
<k1l> kokut: if you dont believe it just try it yourself
<mcphail> freeone3000: that all sounds _very_ nasty
<kokut> okay ill install ubuntu on it then i guess :3
<freeone3000> mcphail: Well, nobody's got a clue what's wrong.
<mcphail> freeone3000: something got badly borked in all of that. Are you running PPAs?
<OerHeks> kokut, dont do that, as you don't want to go back ;-D
<Fossfile> have a minor issue with Lubuntu, some help will be appreciated: I've installed twice in vmware: once into a real USB drive and the second time to a vmware hard drive. in both installations the system didn't accept the root password that was set during setup (as I'm required to type it for example with sudo/synaptic). It was easily fixable in the USB drive installation
<freeone3000> mcphail: openprinting.org is my only non-Canonical PPA.
<Fossfile> by simply booting to recovery mode, mounting / as rw and resetting password. with the installation on a hard drive however, for some reason this fix isn't working.
<kokut> OerHeks: thats exactly what i'm looking for
<freeone3000> mcphail: I have several .debs from third-party sources (hipchat, dropbox, keepass), but none as a PPA.
<mcphail> freeone3000: I don't think I'll be able to guide you to repair your system. I admire you for sticking with it
<akxwi-dave> SSD's are well worth it, I have Xubuntu 15.04 installed on a ssd on  Lenovo E530 Thinkpad.. once the machine has gone past post, less than 2  to get login
<freeone3000> mcphail: What's my other option?
<freeone3000> Windows, which works reliably without complaint?
<freeone3000> mcphail: Removing ibus and all ibus-* packages managed to get me text input. Applications sitll complain about its absence, and I had to switch from unity to gnome settings managers, but aptitude handled it clean and things seem to work.
<freeone3000> Also had to relog, which may or may not be relevant.
<queszinon> how can i look at linux debug in raw format?
<freeone3000>  queszinon: dmesg
<ablest1980> hello i need some help im getting http://paste.ubuntu.com/11736092/
<ablest1980> ^
<auronandace> ablest1980: have you tried that?
<k1l> ablest1980: please pastebin "dpkg -l | grep linux-image"
<ablest1980> yes
<ablest1980> ok
<ablest1980> doesnt work
<k1l> <k1l> ablest1980: please pastebin "dpkg -l | grep linux-image"
<ablest1980> ok
<auronandace> ablest1980: he is trying to get you to show how many kernels you have installed in /boot
<ablest1980> ok
<ablest1980> isnt working
<k1l> ablest1980: what isnt working?
<ablest1980> ablest1980@HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$ "dpkg -l | grep limunx-image"
<ablest1980> dpkg -l | grep limunx-image: command not found
<ioria> without colon
<ablest1980> ok
<k1l> ablest1980: copy and paste it without the collons
<ioria> linux not limunx
<ablest1980> ok lol
<ablest1980> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11736122/
<ablest1980> ^
<auronandace> ablest1980: so ou got 4 kernels installed in boot, you can use apt-get to remove the two oldest to free up space in /boot
<ablest1980> ok
<k1l> ablest1980: sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic linux-image-3.13.0-52-generic
<ablest1980> ok ty
<k1l> after that: sudo apt-get autoremove
<ablest1980> k
<ablest1980> ok done
<ablest1980> ty
<ablest1980> restart?
<k1l> show a "df -h" please
<ablest1980> ok
<Jagst3r15> hi, are there any official Repos for PHP so I can always sync up the latest version to my server?
<auronandace> !latest | Jagst3r15
<ubottu> Jagst3r15: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<ablest1980> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11736142/ k1l
<k1l> ablest1980: now you can run the updates
<ablest1980> ok
<ablest1980> thanks
<ablest1980> XD
<Jagst3r15> auronandace are there any PPAS with PHP?
<auronandace> Jagst3r15: i do not know sorry, but if you plan to use a PPA on an active server beware that they cannot be supported here
<Jagst3r15> ok
<AngeMort> Salut French ?
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<lynkzz> mirc
<pokergod> can someone help me with : http://pastebin.com/TBNM1P6b
<pokergod> i'm trying to figure out the dependancy problem
<rypervenche> pokergod: Are you using a PPA?
<k1l> pokergod: and which ubuntu is that exactly?
<pokergod> i'm on 15.04
<supersmilers> Hi. I tried virtual machines but I don't feel like I got the full experience of ubuntu gnome onmy surface pro 3. Is there a great guide on how to dual boot it with kernel drivers for the type cover 3 ?
<k1l> pokergod: is that aptitude?
<supersmilers> I tried hyper-v and virtual box but they gives terrible graphics performance
<pokergod> yes it's aptitude, i don't know if I have any ppa's that are causing this
<anonhq> hai
<pokergod> how do you list all the ppas'?
<ioria> apt-cache showpkg says dependency is  xorg-input-abi-21   not 20
<anonhq> hack
<anonhq> jancok
<anonhq> jjancok
<MonkeyDust> supersmilers  yes, a virtual machine is lsower than a real installation
<k1l> pokergod: close aptitude. then please run a "sudo apt update" then please "sudo apt install xserver-xorg-input-evdev"
<MonkeyDust> slower*
<anonhq> njawap po kok asu
<supersmilers> Is there a guide on how to dual boot it?
<OerHeks> supersmilers, do not expect super 3d performance in a VM, vmware/xen/kvm or virtualbox
<k1l> !dualboot  | supersmilers
<ubottu> supersmilers: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<pokergod> k1l, http://pastebin.com/40twa2ZE
<k1l> pokergod: did you run the "sudo apt update"?
<pokergod> yes
<k1l> please show a "apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-input-evdev"
<pokergod> i did on that pastebin
<k1l> that is not apt-get or apt-cache output.
<k1l> but as you see there (aptitude again?) its a ppa that is messing up your system. get rid of that
<pokergod> how do you list the ppa's?
<pokergod> i can't remember which i've installed
<k1l> ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<dupingping> hi everyone, i have found an error of grub2
<dupingping> but i don't know how to fix this error,
<pokergod> k1l,  weird.. i did;  add-apt-repository --remove ppa:trebelnik-stefina/solaar .. and it left it in /etc/apt/sources.d
<pokergod> thanks, iremoved the trebelnik* stuff and it's fixed it
<pokergod> thank you again!
<k1l> !ppa-purge | pokergod
<ubottu> pokergod: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<dupingping> when i enter linux /vmlinuz and then linux /vmlinuz, grub2 is died.
<rypervenche> dupingping: Can you show us exactly what and where you are typing and what the output is?
<dupingping> in grub2
<rypervenche> dupingping: Can you pastebin the output? And if you are more comfortable, we can move this conversation to #ubuntu-cn.
<ubuntu-studio> hey
<ubuntu-studio> hey _william
<ubuntu-studio> hello _km
<supersmilers> Is there one that let me chain-load grub2 from windows boot manager?
<supersmilers> I like to use windows boot manager rather than grub itself
<ioria> http://askubuntu.com/questions/62440/is-it-possible-to-boot-ubuntu-using-the-windows-bootloader
<supersmilers> Ah. now I get it but how do i disable hibernation from windows so it wouldn't mess up my dual boot?
<k1l> supersmilers: hibternation doesnt mess up the dualboot. you only cant mount the windows partitions from other OS then, like ubunut
<supersmilers> I can't shrink windows partition it gives "not enough space" error
<k1l> supersmilers: ah ok. yes for resizing it should not be hibernated. but you can shrink it from within windows
<supersmilers> there. is 76 GB enough for ubuntu gnome?
<k1l> supersmilers: the ubuntu system is fine with ~15GB. the rest is needed for personal data like pictures and music etc that you copy onto it. so 76GB should be fine
<supersmilers> does ubuntu gnome work with secureboot?
<user07> i
<reisio> more like 5GB, isn't it?
<user07> Hi everybody from madrid spain
<reisio> supersmilers: Ubuntu can work on systems with secureboot, secureboot and GNOME have nothing to do with one another
<reisio> user07: hi
<ryszek> Where do cloned git repos download to ubuntu 15.04?
<ryszek> After running git clone https://github.com/photonstorm/phaser.git
<dupingping> at advanced mode of grub2,
<dupingping> enter commands as following.
<dupingping> linux /vmlinuz
<dupingping> linux /vmlinuz
<dupingping> when i repeat the commands, grub2 is died exactly.
<dearn> ryszek: in running this command will create directory phaser in your current location
<Helperx> After extensive research and testing any kernel above 3.13 has issues for the Intel gma 950 and x1300 graphics card can anyone forward this to the kernel dev team
<Helperx> And now since Ubuntu upgraded their kernels I have issues with Ubuntu too :(
<OerHeks> Helperx, best thing to do is filing a bugreport.
<OerHeks> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<OerHeks> but thos old card will give you 2d performance, maybe no flash/youtube even.
<Helperx> Thanks can anyone tell me what has changed with the kernel to causes blurry screen at times
<Helperx> YouTube and everything works as long as you use kernel 3.13 dervivates except html5
<Helperx> And google chrome has issues lol
<ioria> Helpex according to this your video card is supported : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DemystifyingUnityGraphicsHardwareRequirements
<ioria> Helperx^
<Helperx> Thanks brb booking at link
<ioria> but with 1024x600 screen resolution
<Helperx> According to the link by Ionia I should be fine
<Helperx> O I see my monitor is 1280x1020 something like that can't remember
<histo> Helperx: what video card?
<darthanubis> the Intel gma 950 and x1300 graphics card
<histo> darthanubis: ?
<darthanubis> <Helperx> After extensive research and testing any kernel above 3.13 has issues for the Intel gma 950 and x1300 graphics card can anyone forward this to the kernel dev team
<histo> ahh
<histo> lol
<darthanubis> :)
<steveyh19> hello - I have an issue with compiz where resizing a window induces a 1-2 second delay in the gui and alt tabbing with an opengl game running with vsync takes 1-2 seconds to switch between windows. The problem is very noticable when using firefox and resizing the window - I can effectively make the whole gui freeze just by resizing the window quickly, something that is smooth as butter on windows. I have installed
<steveyh19> propietary drivers for my gtx 770. Can anyone help?
<Helperx> Yea ahah I've tried every district kernel etc but always went back to Ubuntu lol but recently like other sisters they finally upgraded their kernel which is a problem for the stupid gma lol
<darthanubis> I have no issues with the gma in my toshiba
<darthanubis> none
<Helperx> Uh not sisters meant distro stupid iPad auto correct
<darthanubis> two laptops with intel graphics
<darthanubis> html5/ flash, etc
<Helperx> What version of the gma
<Helperx> And kernel are you running
<syntax> hello
<reisio> hi
<histo> Helperx: i'm running intel drivers with out issue as well.
<Helperx> I'm talking about specially Intel gma 950 and kernel higher than 3.13 issues
<histo> Helperx: 2.99.917-5 with kernel 4.0.5-1
<Helperx> What is the Intel model
<histo> Helperx: Mobile 4
<Helperx> Yea so it's not the same graphics card lol I didn't say all Intel graphics are a problem
<mrmoniker> help
<drmagoo> steveyh19: check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and see if it contains a line "Driver nvidia"
<ioria> Helperx, are you using the open source driver ?
<darthanubis> ioria, all intel drivers are opensource
<ioria> i meant if it were from ppa
<Helperx> Well I tried both it doesn't matter still have problems
<ioria> ah,ok
<Helperx> And org edgers is bad for my issues makes it worse
<steveyh19> drmagoo: yeah it does, glxinfo also reports geforce gtx 770/pcie/sse2 as the renderer...so I think everything's install correctly
<LeEarl> hello
<reisio> 'lo
<LeEarl> http://www.amzn.com/B000RLWF7I <- Magic-Joy-Box-PS2-XBOX-Adapter
<LeEarl> I got that usb device with GC pad
<LeEarl> I want it to work with Ubuntu
<reisio> LeEarl: so use it with Ubuntu
<LeEarl> resisio how?
<LeEarl> I just plugged it in then what?
<histo> You put the lime in the coconut
<reisio> LeEarl: use it
<LeEarl> histo, lime in coconut!
<histo> LeEarl: not meant for you
<drmagoo> steveyh19: have you tried to disable "animations" in Compiz Configureation Manager ? (compizconfig-settings-manager)
<pbx> mouse pointer disappeared in sleep. any way to kick-start it back?
<LeEarl> how do I test a joypad in ubuntu?
<reisio> !joystick
<reisio> !info joystick
<ubottu> joystick (source: joystick): set of testing and calibration tools for joysticks. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.4.7-2 (vivid), package size 36 kB, installed size 157 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<steveyh19> drmagoo: this doesn't help
<steveyh19> drmagoo: changing default resize mode from normal to anything else obviously fixes the resize issue because the window doesn't need to refresh, however the window switching delay with an game in vsync is still present and this machine is plenty powerful to handle window resizing. I don't have this issue in linux mint
<user07> exit
<user07> quit
<anand_> hiiiiiiiiiiii
<awktion> wow so quiet
<LeEarl> guys the pad how do I run it?
<awktion> anyone have experience making a crypted swap and then mounting it without restart?
<pbx> still can't see my mouse pointer, though it's invisibly functioning :)
<awktion> /etc/init.d/cryptdisks reload i'm guessing?
<awktion> nvm you guys are too slow lol
<LeEarl> jscal -c /dev/input/js0
<LeEarl> guys I managed to reach there but dunno what to do
<Johnny_Linux> pbx  did you try logging out and back in ??
<pbx> Johnny_Linux, not yet, i don't need the mouse much for my work so i've been pluggin away hoping to hear an answer here or in work IRC
<Johnny_Linux> ok
<rusco96> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con il lettore cd.. inserisco il disco ma è come se non funzionasse.. non mi trova nemmeno il cd
<america_> hola!
<yeiner_> pentaho someone installed in ubuntu?
<rusco96> non sos e mi sono spiegato
<yeiner_> hola america_
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<america_> hi! yeiner
<yeiner_> america conoce sobre pentaho ?
<pbx> Johnny_Linux, going to the lock screen did the trick
<Johnny_Linux> nice
<Johnny_Linux> that may be theme related
<Guest3564> Hello
<LeEarl> so guys this is the device /dev/input/js0
<LeEarl> how do I use it with Steam ?
<floriantobler> l
<floriantobler> ll
<MonkeyDust> floriantobler  it works, we see you
<andywojo> We're setting up some ubuntu on an IBM POWER 812L at 5PM EST. There's a group of us here, we're going to try and live stream it over at #powerlinux
<LeEarl> spam?
<andywojo> Nah
<LeEarl> invite?
<andywojo> Just join #powerlinux :)
<LeEarl> andywojo, help me then I will join
<andywojo> Uh okay, what's your problem
<moondog> my wife has been asking me that for years
<Blueking> hmm what's purpose of /boot ?
<Blueking> it was full
<MonkeyDust> Blueking  try deleting old kernels
<f343nc3> Blueking: Where you here yesterday with that and was helped to remove kernels?
<Blueking> MonkeyDust hmm one has to do that manual ?
<MonkeyDust> Blueking  or with synaptic, or with 3rd party tools
<compdoc> Blueking, try: sudo apt-get autoremove
<LeEarl> andywojo I never ever used a joystick in Ubuntu before
<Blueking> ok
<LeEarl> got it running on /dev/input/js0
<f343nc3> you have to point at the kernels to remove them
<Blueking> just rm * ?
<f343nc3> no
<LeEarl> compdoc! were not on #efnet ages ago?
<bekks> Blueking: Use the package management system for uninstalling.
<compdoc> LeEarl, yeah, long time ago
<LeEarl> compdoc like #computers with flyback ;D
<MonkeyDust> Blueking  what's the outcome of   uname -r
<compdoc> flyback is in ##hardware
<f343nc3> Blueking: From the command line is a good way, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/RemoveOldKernels     MonkeyDust can take care of you however.
<LeEarl> compdoc, so how r u? and what r u doing now?
<Blueking> running apt-get update
<compdoc> hmm, same thing, I guess - working on computers for a living
<compdoc> Blueking, try: sudo apt-get autoremove
<LeEarl> compdoc how old r u?
<compdoc> old enough to be yur daddy
<f343nc3> LeEarl: we stick wuth support here please.
<LeEarl> compdoc can I pm u?
<compdoc> sure
<LeEarl> f343nc3, what support dude! ;D u kijjing meh
<LeEarl> I have been asking for 15min nobody answered my joypad Q!
<Blueking> didn't need to run autoremove before on old setup  was running without any issues for close 2 years :P
<MonkeyDust> LeEarl  repeat your question every 10 minutes or so, until someone enters who can help
<Blueking> ok 54% used on /boot now after autoremove
<LeEarl> MonkeyDust, cant u make a bot with a Q queue?
<LeEarl> Q2bot ?
<Blueking> uname -r -> 3.16.0-39-generic
<mluser-laptop> @bar(input):button3@bar(input):button2
<mluser-laptop> ooops.. sorry
<Blueking> MonkeyDust have to keep more eye on munin :P
<ElPasmo> I want to install 15.04 with a separate home partition, what's the minimum size thats suggested for the root partition? I see here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DiskSpace that suggests 15 GB but it seems very little to me... any advice? 50 GB?
<teward> ElPasmo: highly subjective between users and use case and other criterion
<xangua> ElPasmo: 50 is fine if you have the space, yes. Mine is 20
<ElPasmo> thanks all, I'll try 50 GB to be sure not to suffocate :D
<andywojo> This is what we're installing Ubuntu on tonight: http://i.imgur.com/GeSNkwx.jpg
<cortexman> i'm having issues with the openssh packages. my system is basically broken, i'm not sure why. https://goo.gl/doZopG
<bekks> cortexman: Pastebin "sudo apt-get update" please, along with "lsb_release -a"
<EriC^^> cortexman: did you install openssh manually and use checkinstall or something?
<cortexman> no.
<cortexman> i'm on utopic, update works normally
<bekks> cortexman: Can you please pastebin the information mentioned above?
<cortexman> it has no revealing information
<bekks> Not for you maybe.
<EriC^^> cortexman: play ball
<cortexman> " i told you so " https://gist.githubusercontent.com/brianmingus/3053108310a00df15ea0/raw/40c16a7f1c446ee26d6b25f4a9cf51d316b9405c/gistfile1.txt
<MonkeyDust> cortexman  what's the outcome of   cat /etc/issue
<cortexman> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu 14.10 \n \l
<ElPasmo> What's the terminal command for the startup disk creator on ubuntu? I messed up my launcher removing python (not a very good idea) and I couldnt recover the shortcuts... But I can execute from the terminal any program...
<EriC^^> ElPasmo: usb-creator-gtk
<sibaar> try gnome-discreator
<dgarstang> What package server would people recommend?
<ElPasmo> thanks EriC^^
<sibaar> try gnome-disk-creator
<dgarstang> ie DEB packages
<EriC^^> ElPasmo: all the shortcuts are in /usr/share/applications
<EriC^^> ElPasmo: no problem
<sibaar> EriC^^, do you have a home server?
<EriC^^> sibaar: nope
<dgarstang> Is there a debian package repo server that supports multiple versions of the same package?
<xangua> dgarstang: why don't you just use debian¿
<vooze> join #archlinux
<vooze> lol
<bekks> dgarstang: Ask the debian guys :)
<dgarstang> xangua: err, for the packages or for the OS?
<filiz955> hi
<NuckyNuck> Hi. I just successfully installed Ubuntu 15 as a VM with Vbox. It has 1.8 GB ram assigned, i3 1.5ghz with 3d acceleration enabled. I installed the Unity Tweak tool and disabled search blur. Is there anything else I can do to increase performance?
<jimcornette> dgarstang,  what kinda repo ?
<dgarstang> jimcornette: for .DEB packages (on Ubuntu)
<jimcornette> dgarstang, ofcource but I dont understand the version and codename part
<jimcornette> of your question that is
<reisio> NuckyNuck: increase video ram for vm
<dgarstang> jimcornette: sorry, what don't you understand?
<f343nc3>  NuckyNuck, simple desktops go along way in a vn.
<f343nc3> vm
<NuckyNuck> reisio ok I will try this, thank you.
<MonkeyDust> NuckyNuck  better use a lighter DE in a VM
<jimcornette> dgarstang,  you wrote "Is there a debian package repo server that supports multiple versions of the same package?"   they all support multi versions, are you trying to make a local repo ?
<NuckyNuck> MonkeyDust so this means I need to remove unity and install something else?
<dgarstang> jimcornette: yes, and i know from experience that most don't allow two versions of the same package to be in the repo at the same time
<arnoldh> why does raid matrix have to wait for the slowest disk even if raid 0 is used?
<MonkeyDust> NuckyNuck  no, install something else, logout, switch, login
<reisio> NuckyNuck: something other than unity would also help, but depending on your graphics hardware, increasing the video ram for the vm will suffice
<jimcornette> dgarstang, alot of people use something called reprepro.  and then assign options for each.   That in turn uses a database Berk database and you can have all the versions you want
<jimcornette> !dpkg reprepro >> dgarstang
<ubottu> jimcornette: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dgarstang> jimcornette: k
<NuckyNuck> MonkeyDust By something else you mean remove Ubuntu and get a different distro?
<MonkeyDust> NuckyNuck  no, install a lighter desktop environment, lxde or so, then logout, switch, login
<NuckyNuck> Ok I understand now. Thank you I will research those.
<MonkeyDust> NuckyNuck  inside the VM, that is
<jimcornette> dgarstang,  maybe you are looking for something like this ?  https://wiki.debian.org/SettingUpSignedAptRepositoryWithReprepro#Configuring_reprepro   see the conf/distributions  One can also use that for say hosting a debian and a ubuntu and many other distros packages on there own server.  There is also a nice wiki that is on debian's autobuilder network with sbuild suite and wannabuild DB good luck
<f343nc3> NuckyNuck: Linux allows you to choose desktops installed at the login, the graphic up is a great idae as well, the default is rather low.
<adrian_1908> hello. I'm looking for a good e-book reader for the EPUB format. Anyone experienced with that? The one that comes with Calibre is unusable.
<Vespero> Is there a way to dump a list of files (like with ls > output.txt) but only go two folders deep?
<NuckyNuck> f343nc3 Ok thx for the explanation I will give this a shot
<bekks> Vespero: find . -type f --max-depth=2 ?
<histo> Vespero: with find . -type f -depth 2 > output.txt
<f343nc3> NuckyNuck: No prob, best. ;)
<bekks> ah, it was -depth
<Vespero> lemme check that out
<DJones> adrian_1908: Have a look at fbreader from the repo's
<adrian_1908> DJones: ok, i'll check it out. Have you used it?
<DJones> adrian_1908: I've not used the one on ubuntu, but its my default reader on my tablet
<histo> bekks: it's maxdepth
<reisio> adrian_1908: how's it unusable?
<Vespero> It's telling me to specify options before other arguments
<NuckyNuck> f343nc3 Is it best to remove Unity completely and then install the new environment?
<histo> Vespero: find . -type f -maxdepth 2
<histo> jesus typos
<reisio> NuckyNuck: best to test new before you bother removing
<MonkeyDust> NuckyNuck  no, you don't have to uninstall unity
<NuckyNuck> ok thanks guys
<Turnip_Green> Anybody know why ones USB 2.0 ports would stop working when upgrading to the 64 bit variant of Ubuntu?
<Vespero> Cool, now is there a way to only show folders, not files?
<bekks> Vespero: -type d
<adrian_1908> reisio: It cannot scroll in fine increments. I need that to keep track since I'm reading code in my ebook.
<mistralol> looks like virtualbox in vivid is broken. Seems to crash when starting a ubuntu vivid machines for me. However it does not when using the offical virtualbox version
<histo> Vespero: -type d
<Vespero> Fantastic, thanks a bunch
<f343nc3> NuckyNuck: I would leave unity, it has no affect when running another desktop.
<f343nc3> NuckyNuck: You might look at the net install in the future, you can get the lightest setup that way, however it is a simpler gui.
<NuckyNuck> Ok. It is downloading in Terminal now. So I will be back to test.
<startrix> ?
<histo> ?
<adrian_1908> DJones: FBReader's font rendering leaves something to be desire and it loads and unloads images that are still in view, but the scrolling is ok. I wish Evince supported EPUB, then I wouldn't need to bother.
<colbyf> anyone help me with Dual monitor setup. What I want to do is make each monitor a separate workspace
<colbyf> or even separate wallpapers be good
<b4tm4n> according to docs, to get openvpn to start on boot, you can modify /etc/openvpn/default at set an AUTOSTART parameter.  I tried this and it worked (or so it seemed).  Because now, even with all AUTOSTART lines commented, the vpn connects on boot.  How do I disable it?
<arlin> Helo, something online
<arlin> what are doing the people?
<arlin> is there somethig programing?
<arlin> Now I am doing a basic txt editor for windows users
<Pici> arlin: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<k1l> arlin: this channel is for support with ubuntu OS. we try to keep it free from chat, for chat we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<HoloPed> is there a guide for making Ubuntu read-only root (or boot?)? For a headless system that experiences a lot of power cuts
<bekks> HoloPed: Boot live cd?
<LeEarl> arlin learn LUA ;D
<HoloPed> bekks, I need to boot from a usb, with some custom scripts and drivers installed
<HoloPed> its not a clean OS
<HoloPed> there are some stuff that I need to have there
<Guest42214> anybody have a good keylogger
<Guest42214> looking for a keylogger
<LeEarl> Guest42214, does these seems to u like N$A channel?
<bekks> Guest42214: Sounds like you are on the wrong channel then ;)
<supersmilers> Hi. I tried dual booting ubuntu gnome but I don't know how to chain load grub2 with Windows 8.1 boot GUI as primary bootloader
<bekks> !dualboot | supersmilers
<ubottu> supersmilers: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<FUthomas> man shut the fuck up
<FUthomas> why is debian wheezy going lts
<LeEarl> FUthomas, !
<bekks> FUthomas: Watch your language please, and keep your debian questions to the debian support.
<DJones> FUthomas: This is Ubuntu support, you'd need to ask the debian people (and probably politely without swearing)
<supersmilers> yea. but easybcd only write windows 7 boot GUI so the boot selector Isn't Windows 8.1 style.
<histo> supersmilers: selector?
<bekks> supersmilers: Normally, you dont use the windows bootloader for dualbooting.
<FUthomas> holy fuck shit the #debian ops fucked me off bad
<FUthomas> they banned me FOR NO FUCKING REASON
<supersmilers> In this case, on july 29th the Windows 8.1 will auto-upgrade to Windows 10 which could break ubuntu partition in progress
<f343nc3> supersmilers: Kind of a unlikely, but always be prepared and backed up......for anything. ;
<keksblub> FUthomas: relax
<choki> When will encryption issue be fixed and do I ahave to reinstall then my whole system???
<supersmilers> its known that windows likes to hoard the main boot sector
<choki> This is the stupid issue im talkin about http://askubuntu.com/questions/635378/15-04-swap-wont-stay-decrypted-both-disk-and-home-directory-encrypted
<f343nc3> supersmilers: Bad rhetoric, means nothing, you have a long way to go.
<fullstack> Hey you guys read that Google Chrome turns on your mic and there is no way to opt out? I want to switch to Chromium but I need it built with the "turn off and opt out of google  spyware" flag? is that turned on in apt-get install chromium-browser?
<supersmilers> ok. I guess I should stick to grub as main boot GUI?
<bekks> supersmilers: Correct.
<supersmilers> Oh well, I'm stuck trying to get the type cover 3 on my surface Pro 3 to work with ubuntu Gnome. Only the wifi, bluetooth, touch screen, and keyboard works not the touchpad on the typecover 3.
<supersmilers> How do i get it to work?
<supersmilers> maybe with custom kernel?
<pbx> supersmilers, i see a lot of hits in google related to this, what have you tried? https://www.google.com/search?q=surface+pro+3+ubuntu+touch
<thenewone> Hi
<cinar> slm
<thenewone> salam ca va
<supersmilers> some of the blogs applies to older distro of ubuntu (in this case, 14.04). I have 15.04 and the touchpad doesn't work out of box.
<thenewone> can i play game over network wish that game installed on windows box and i'm runing linux box ?
<jhutchins> thenewone: rdp
<thenewone> i want run that game in background
<thenewone> jhutchins, with rdp can i run it in background ?
<jhutchins> thenewone: I'm not sure what you're really trying to do, but rdp will connect to the Windows system just like mstsc, and you can run the game remotely.
<supersmilers> it's funny. the blog mentions that keyboard doesn't work out of box but the touchpad does. in my case, its the other way around.
<jhutchins> supersmilers: Touchscreens are different from touchpads, I'm not sure how the surface 3 would present itself.
<jhutchins> supersmilers: You can dmesg | less and see what the system thinks it sees.
<supersmilers> the touchpad is part of the type cover. my system is a laptop/tablet hybrid.
<thenewone> thanks guys
<supersmilers> and the type cover is detachable
<supersmilers> I just wondering how I get it to see the type cover properly
<lotuspsychje> supersmilers: can you re-ask your question please
<supersmilers> lotuspsychje: when I install ubuntu gnome 15.04 alongside windows 8.1 pro, it detects only wifi, bluetooth, touchscreen, and the keyboard part of the type cover 3 (the touchpad part is not working) on my surface pro 3.
<supersmilers> I wanted the touchpad part of the type cover to work properly
<lotuspsychje> supersmilers: i hear a few users that used a specific kernel on a surface pro 3, did you get that kernel too?
<supersmilers> no. I heard it suppose to be included in 3.19 kernel
<supersmilers> and it installed 3.19 kernel by default
<lotuspsychje> supersmilers: well i didnt test it myself, but i know you might need specific kernel for it cant recall wich one
<lotuspsychje> supersmilers: maybe lookup forum specific ubuntu+surface pro3 kernel
<supersmilers> maybe i should ask it on reddit on surfacelinux subreddit for more info?
<lotuspsychje> supersmilers: or re-ask in here once in a while sure
<supersmilers> ok
<k1l> supersmilers: the surface devices do have some compatibility issues with linux sind they are made especially for microsoft (which is the maker of windows and has no interesst of supporting linux of course)
<lotuspsychje> k1l: check this out mate, this one is for ubuntu gnome: http://www.carlos-roque.com/2015/04/25/dual-boot-gnome-ubuntu-15-04-on-a-surface-pro-3/
<k1l> lotuspsychje: ah nice, a custom kernel with patches. good news for the users who want to run it.
<lotuspsychje> k1l: will be working smoother then win for sure :p
<usertest123123> Hello
<grinchier> hello!
<usertest123123> Can anybody mention me? I'm testing some stuff here..
<lotuspsychje> !test | usertest123123
<ubottu> usertest123123: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<usertest123123> hey, thanks :) I was testing gnome notification system
<gfixler> I think I'm having DNS problems, but I'm a net-idiot
<gfixler> I'm visiting the folks in the woods
<gfixler> they have Hughesnet
<gfixler> satellite internet
<gfixler> I can obviously sign in here
<gfixler> and I can visit some things, like google and youtube
<gfixler> but most links, including those google serves up give me a "server not found" page
<gfixler> I'm on an Ubuntu laptop; mom is on Mac laptop/iPad/iMac, and often has these "server not found" problems
<gfixler> any ideas?
<sikio> gfixler: have you tried to change the dns addresses to something else?
<gfixler> sikio: I don't know how
<sikio> gfixler: do you know if you have a router?
<gfixler> and I'm having trouble googling how, because every result sends me to "server not found" :)
<gfixler> there is a hughesnet provided router
<sikio> and is it handling the dns address?
<sikio> do you know that?
<gfixler> sikio: I don't know
<sikio> well can you access the router configuration?
<gfixler> hmmm, would I be able to do that from a laptop over wifi?
<sikio> usually the routers require you to connect via ethernet, but it might work
<gfixler> is this through something like 192.168.0.0?
<sikio> yes
<gfixler> and do I just guess around for the numbers?
<sikio> and the address depends on what its address in lan is
<sikio> no :)
<sikio> ifconfig -a in terminal should tell you which address it has
<gfixler> I have eth0, lo, and wlan0
<sikio> wlan0 is the interface I believe
<sikio> what does the inet addr part say
<gfixler> I have 5 inet6 addrs
<auronandace> that tells you your IP, it doesn't tell you the IP of the router
<gfixler> these are some big numbers
<sikio> well usually it is something like 192.168.1.1
<gfixler> fd0d:edc3:etc for all 5
<auronandace> ipv6
<gfixler> yeah, ipv6, I guess
<gfixler> can I stick these in the address bar?
<gfixler> there's also an HWaddr: c8:f7:etc
<sikio> eh are you sure you're using the ipv6 standard?
<gfixler> sikio: on my machine?
<brainwash> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<GarethTheGreat> just out of curiosity, is it normal for the updates manager to run painfully slow compared to an "apt-get upgrade"?
<sikio> in your lan network?
<GarethTheGreat> sikio: Your Local Area Network Network?
<lotuspsychje> GarethTheGreat: define slow?
<gfixler> sikio: no idea - I just connect to the wifi when I visit
<sikio> GarethTheGreat: sorry not replying to you
<GarethTheGreat> lotuspsychje: been running for a few hours now
<brainwash> maybe it got stuck
<gfixler> and this time I'm getting a lot of "server not found," and apparently mom has been too
<GarethTheGreat> no, it's still running
<GarethTheGreat> just really slowly
<brainwash> bad download mirror?
<GarethTheGreat> i'm used to using apt-get from a terminal, decided to use the updates manager
<GarethTheGreat> it's downloaded all the packages, just taking forever to install them
<brainwash> that is odd
<GarethTheGreat> usually it takes about 20-30 minutes max when done with apt-get from a terminal
<sikio> gfixler: try pasting this in the terminal: nm-tool | grep -i gateway | xargs echo | cut -d' ' -f2
<lotuspsychje> GarethTheGreat: does your other network downloads go fast? like downing an ubuntu iso?
<gfixler> sikio: okay - what should I look for?
<GarethTheGreat> lotuspsychje: it's already downloaded the packages
<sikio> does it give you some output
<lotuspsychje> GarethTheGreat: no, i mean http downloads, to test your speed
<sikio> gfixler: do you know if your router has a password?
<GarethTheGreat> yeah, i see stuff happening, it's just really slow
<gfixler> sikio: not sure
<GarethTheGreat> lotuspsychje: 3mbps, and as said - it's already downloaded the packages, they're just taking ages to install
<gfixler> sikio: that pipeline gave me the same addresses with a lot more info around them (all ipv6 stuff)
<sikio> you might want to look that up if you want to access it
<GarethTheGreat> it's not a major issue to be honest, i'm just curious if the updates manager is known to be slower
<GarethTheGreat> i thought it was just a graphical frontend to apt-get
<lotuspsychje> GarethTheGreat: slow as in hours cant be normal right
<lotuspsychje> GarethTheGreat: something bottlenecks you
<GarethTheGreat> so in short, it ain't normal
<brainwash> it's the same backend
<sikio> gfixler: okay, it might be that I can't help you
<GarethTheGreat> very weird then
<brainwash> well, check your log files
<lotuspsychje> GarethTheGreat: router or firewall?
<GarethTheGreat> lotuspsychje: it's not a networking issue
<GarethTheGreat> it downloaded the packages at a reasonable speed
<lotuspsychje> GarethTheGreat: just the install part slow?
<GarethTheGreat> exactly
<GarethTheGreat> if it was a slow download i'd just put it down to crappy wifi
<sikio> gfixler: you could try to figure out how to access the router and change the dns addresses to manual, and use google dns addresses for example
<lotuspsychje> GarethTheGreat: and terminal way, install fast?
<gfixler> sikio: that's what I'd like to do
<GarethTheGreat> lotuspsychje: yeah, if i invoke apt-get in a terminal, it takes 20-30 minutes max
<gfixler> sikio: or openDNS (that's a thing, right?)
<lotuspsychje> GarethTheGreat: 30 min to update?
<sikio> yeah I personally just prefer the google ones
<GarethTheGreat> it's now 10:30, it's been doing the install phase since 9:00
<lotuspsychje> GarethTheGreat: wich ubuntu version?
<GarethTheGreat> 12.04
<GarethTheGreat> ah wait!
<GarethTheGreat> it's doing a dist-upgrade
<GarethTheGreat> that would be why
<lotuspsychje> GarethTheGreat: lol
<GarethTheGreat> slap me with a stupid stick
<lotuspsychje> GarethTheGreat: to wich version
<GarethTheGreat> to 14.04
<lotuspsychje> GarethTheGreat: ah great, you gonna love it good luck!
<GarethTheGreat> i only really use this machine for music stuff
<Johnny_Linux> go get dinner
<GarethTheGreat> take it to gigs to control my guitar amp
<lotuspsychje> Johnny_Linux: bon apetit!
<GarethTheGreat> my other boxes all run debian or BSD
<lotuspsychje> GarethTheGreat: we can only advise you ubuntu here of course
<GarethTheGreat> lotuspsychje: i know
<GarethTheGreat> being honest i'm not that much of an ubuntu fan for most things, though i do recommend it to friends and relatives coming from windows
<GarethTheGreat> installed it on this laptop as the MIDI software i was using happened to have an ubuntu package that "just works"
<lotuspsychje> GarethTheGreat: lets keep this ontopic mate :p
<GarethTheGreat> heh, ok
<GarethTheGreat> that was sorta ontopic, it was praise for the "just works" nature of ubuntu
<elliefitzy> I am trying to transfer a library from windows to ubuntu (it is multiplatform), but I cant seem to install it. Do you have to install libraries on linux like you do on windows?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | GarethTheGreat feel free to join here
<ubottu> GarethTheGreat feel free to join here: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support  discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<lotuspsychje> elliefitzy: wich package are we talking about?
<elliefitzy> it is not a publically available package
<lotuspsychje> elliefitzy: but do you have bit more details of your plan?
<elliefitzy> lotuspsychje: my plan?
<kokut> hey someone has to fix the links on ubuntu.com ftp://ftp.rediris.es/sites/releases.ubuntu.com/releases14.04.2/ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso is not the right link
<lotuspsychje> elliefitzy: yes, what are you trying to do exactly?
<k1l> kokut: ?
<asdfasdfk> hello?
<asdfasdfk> hello>?
<lotuspsychje> asdfasdfk: can we help you?
<asdfasdfk> yea
<kokut> the download link is wrong
<asdfasdfk> so when u choose erase disk and install ubuntu, what does it do to multiple hard drives?
<kokut> ftp://ftp.rediris.es/sites/releases.ubuntu.com/releases/14.04.2/ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso right link
<k1l> kokut: the link is to a mirror. just try again and you get another mirror if that is down
<kokut> nope i already tried
<elliefitzy> lotuspsychje: I am trying to access the .lib files avaliable on linux. I am working with a haptic device called the omega 7. I need to be able to access the functions to control the device.
<asdfasdfk>  so when u choose erase disk and install ubuntu, what does it do to multiple hard drives?
<asdfasdfk> ???
<lotuspsychje> !patience | asdfasdfk
<ubottu> asdfasdfk: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<asdfasdfk> i dont think theres an answer i googled
<asdfasdfk> at least say 'idk' somebody
<asdfasdfk>  so when u choose erase disk and install ubuntu, what does it do to multiple hard drives??
<k1l> asdfasdfk: it should erase the first disk. but to be sure you should a) remove the other disks or b) make a manual partitioning.
<moondog> I would think your best bet, if you want to know exactly what it will do to your drives, is to not take the automatic option
<asdfasdfk> ok thx
<k1l> asdfasdfk: and if you dont stop to be annoying you get set out of the door.
<Bashing-om> asdfasdfk: I do expect it to only operate on the one hard drive selected .
<asdfasdfk> i meant like a /home partition
<asdfasdfk> is that only manual
<asdfasdfk> bye illl just do manaul
<moondog> brilliant!
<Bashing-om> asdfasdfk: Well, If the /home is on the drive selected AND not specifically unchecked to be formatted .. then that /home is history .
<Df3D2> so I just got an intel 750 series pcie-ssd... it shows up in fdisk as Disk /dev/nvme0n1: 400.1 GB, 400088457216 bytes  I used dd to clone my windows ssd. So now it also has Disk /dev/nvme0n1p1  problem is, gparted doesn't see the device at all? so I can resize the partition to the right size
<JinjaNinja> Any chans for Ubuntu GNOME? Is this channel fine for that?
<lotuspsychje> JinjaNinja: #ubuntu-gnome
<k1l> JinjaNinja: you can ask here or in #ubuntu-gnome
<JinjaNinja> To anyone who has used Ubuntu Gnome distro (or currently does)... Is there any way at all to create an app category folder, to organize apps within the application launcher of GNOME DE?
<JinjaNinja> There used to be a way to do it, but they've taken it away. I was wondering if anyone knows of a work around for this, or a simple Python script
<colbyf> Is here a way to create your own categories and move programs around categories in Unity
<colbyf> hhaa
<JinjaNinja> What...?
<colbyf> quite similar
<lotuspsychje> colbyf: there is a classicmenu indicator
<lotuspsychje> colbyf: puts all programs/settings into categories
<colbyf> but try unity lauchers folders
<colbyf> I will try that thanks
<lotuspsychje> !info classicmenu-indicator | colbyf
<ubottu> colbyf: classicmenu-indicator (source: classicmenu-indicator): indicator showing the main menu from Gnome Classic. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.07-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 8 kB, installed size 105 kB
<MonkeyDust> colbyf  scroll down to 'unity folders'... is this what you mean? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/11/useful-tools-for-ubuntu-do-you-use-them
<colbyf> sweet got it installed, perfect, I can now nosy easily at what I have installed randomly today lol
<colbyf> thats my next step MonkeyDust thankyou, that be so handy also
<JinjaNinja> I was hoping for a solution to have different application category folders in Gnome Desktop environment. I believe, in the earlier releases of GNOME DE, there used to be 2 category folders: "Utilities" and "Sundry"
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: +1 didnt know that1 :p
<colbyf> well thanks to you both, you have just made my day a bit easier
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  yes, i use it myself too, very neat
<lotuspsychje> colbyf: you know where to find us for handy packages
<colbyf> i do :)
<JinjaNinja> Does anyone know of a way to get app category folders on GNOME? And no, I'm not looking for something like 'Alecarte'. I was wanting something more elegant. Kind of like app folders on a mobile phone.
<colbyf> JinjaNinja, have you tired a gnome channel
<colbyf> they may be able to help more
<JinjaNinja> colbyf: I have... There's only like 20 members on the channel lol
<lotuspsychje> JinjaNinja: can this help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/210918/how-to-edit-gnome-unity-menus-without-using-alacarte
<colbyf> ahh you need to connect to a different IRC
<colbyf> or server
<colbyf> could be wrong can't remember
<JinjaNinja> lotuspsychje: The solution seems to be pretty much the same thing. I'll show you what I'm talking about. In earlier releases of GNOME, there used to be a way to do what I'm talking about. I'll give you a screenshot of what it looks like
<colbyf> in synaptic package manager there is a yellow sun next to some packages, anyone know what the icon represents
<k1l> synaptics package manager is so 2002 :)
<Johnny_Linux> happy packages ??
<lotuspsychje> lol
<colbyf> lol
<colbyf> :)
<colbyf> synaptics package manger is great, well I used to using the AUR so it feels familiar to me
<colbyf> pamac i mean
<k1l> colbyf: can you provide a screenshot?
<colbyf> sure
<lotuspsychje> colbyf: maybe you mean the package is marked icon next to it?
<JinjaNinja> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/overwhelcming.jpg As you can see, "utilities" and "sundry" are app folders on this older version of gnome. the option to create folders with ease is no longer available :/
<k1l> or the ubuntu logo next to it?
<colbyf> https://imgur.com/hWaYeia
<k1l> that should be the ubuntu logo
<colbyf> ok to represent ubuntu specific packages
<k1l> and that shows a "package is supported by ubuntu"
<colbyf> ah ok
<colbyf> thanks
<lotuspsychje> JinjaNinja: not sure, never used that before
<lotuspsychje> JinjaNinja: wich version are you on?
<JinjaNinja> Ubuntu GNOME 15.04
<lotuspsychje> JinjaNinja: had this issue on other versions too?
<lotuspsychje> JinjaNinja: you could try a 14.04 liveusb to test perhaps?
<JinjaNinja> This is my first time with GNOME. I LOVE this desktop environment. The only drawback is the lack of app drawer creation
<colbyf> they have removed it
<JinjaNinja> I'm actually reading about it online
<colbyf> you need to downgrade or use a hack
<JinjaNinja> what type of hack xD
<colbyf> I dont know lol :P
<JinjaNinja> https://developer.gnome.org/AppFolders/
<JinjaNinja> Idk, maybe this is an app drawer?
<JinjaNinja> Or maybe this is a boring gnome hierarchy thing like Alacarte
<colbyf> Try gnome-catgen https://github.com/prurigro/gnome-catgen
<colbyf> Not a perfect solution, but a LOT easier then current methods.
<colbyf> dont know if its any good just passing ideas
<colbyf> https://www.reddit.com/r/gnome/comments/32jqcw/gnome_316_and_i_still_cant_organise_icons_into/
<JinjaNinja> I'll try gnome-catgen and I'll report back if I experience issues. Thanks so much!
<colbyf> good luck
<designbybeck> Ubuntu 14.04 64bit - Sound works fine through speakers, plug in headset, sound works through headset just fine, unplug headset, no sound through speakers
<designbybeck> not even stopping and starting the serve seems to work, I have to reboot everytime I'm done using my headset to get my speakers working agian
<designbybeck> suggestions?
<colbyf> I use this it may help
<colbyf> indicator-sound-switcher
<tevas> yes
<tevas> ^^^
<designbybeck> what ist hat colbyf
<colbyf> screenshot 1 sec
<designbybeck> you mean just sound settings and change the input? I've tried that
<colbyf> what about the output
<colbyf> check both
<ElelElelElel> Hi
<JinjaNinja> colbyf: Damn, this is hard stuff. Gnome-catgen is a bit advanced for my taste xD I wish there was a gnome-catgen for dummies xD
<GarethTheGreat> just compiled a kernel module and tried to load it, dmesg gives "module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing"
<colbyf> sorry, try the other link, people ere chattng about it in reddit
<colbyf> or see if there is a youtube vid
<GarethTheGreat> running kernel 3.13-0.55-lowlatency
<GarethTheGreat> how do i get it to load a module i just compiled?
<ElelElelElel> oops
<designbybeck> sorry i menat output colbyf
<veritoo> Hi someone free!
<veritoo> I need help with to print
<designbybeck> colbyf, it worked when I unplugged and manually switchec back. I thought it use to do it automatically
<designbybeck> so it is working for the time being! Thanks for your help colbyf
<colbyf> :P
<GarethTheGreat> so, anyone know how to get a module to load without recompiling the kernel to disable signing?
<GarethTheGreat> turns out i had to pass a param to the kernel to disable module signature verification
<deweydb> does anyone know why when i install trimage with ubuntu package manager (apt-get install trimage), it creates two trimage.py files. 1) /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/trimage/trimage.py  & 2) /usr/share/pyshared/trimage/trimage.py
<deweydb> when does the system decide which file it uses: 1 or 2 ?
<kp2o> salut tout le monde
<kp2o> iy a des francais ?
<k1l> !fr | kp2o
<ubottu> kp2o: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ki7rw> strange, i re-installed ubuntu 14.04 and now cpufrequtils doesn't work
<neonixcoder> I want to use kernel v3.17 in Trusty.. Is it possible?
<neonixcoder> I know I can upgrade kernel but do ubuntu have official support for this version in Trusty release?
<neonixcoder> I see here http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ only v3.15* is supported..
<k1l> neonixcoder: see enablement stack for official support
<k1l> !enablementstack | neonixcoder
<ubottu> neonixcoder: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<k1l> !mainline | neonixcoder this is not officially supported since they are testing kernels
<ubottu> neonixcoder this is not officially supported since they are testing kernels: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<neonixcoder> Thanks guys..
<neonixcoder> Let me have a look..!
<gambl0re> im running ubuntu in virtualbox and its pretty slow. any suggestions how to improve performance? i already did research but nothing resolved. thanks
<neonixcoder> k1l:I am looking specifically for versions > 3.16.. anything after that is fine as one my requirements are patched in 3.16v.
<gambl0re> i already gave vb like 50% of my ram
<bekks> gambl0re: how much ram do you have?
<gambl0re> so many...
<gambl0re> its a good laptop..
<bekks> gambl0re: how much ram do you have?
<k1l> neonixcoder: there should be a 3.19 backports kernel already in the trusty repo for testing the new 14.04.3 kernel which is the vivid backports kernel
<gambl0re> a lot...
<bekks> gambl0re: last time: how much ram do you have?
<gambl0re> 4GB
<gambl0re> i gave the vm half
<quetzalcoatl> holiiii
<bekks> gambl0re: and which desktop environment do you use in your ubuntu in your virtualbox vm?
<gambl0re> ubuntu 14
<bekks> gambl0re: thats not a desktop environment, nor a valid version.
<gambl0re> what?
<kostkon> gambl0re, did you enable guest extensions to get 3d support
<bekks> gambl0re: Do you use Unity, Gnome, KDE, XFCE, LXDE, etc.?
<neonixcoder> k1l:How can I list all available kernel for Trusty, so that I can install one which satisfies my requirement.
<kostkon> guest additions*
<gambl0re> exact file name of iso ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64
<k1l> neonixcoder: see the enablement stack wiki page
<gambl0re> i installed guest addtions
<gambl0re> how do i check that
<kostkon> gambl0re, did you reboot the vm?
<gambl0re> i installed guest additions long time ago. ive been using ubuntu for few months now
<gambl0re> so i rebooted over 100 times
<k1l> !info linux-generic-lts-vivid
<ubottu> Package linux-generic-lts-vivid does not exist in vivid
<k1l> !info trusty linux-generic-lts-vivid
<ubottu> 'linux-generic-lts-vivid' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed
<k1l> !info linux-generic-lts-vivid trusty | neonixcoder
<gambl0re> how do i check if im using unity or something else
<ubottu> neonixcoder: linux-generic-lts-vivid (source: linux-meta-lts-vivid): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.19.0.21.8 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 27 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; powerpc)
<gambl0re> im probably using unity as my gui?
<bekks> gambl0re: Dont use Unity in a VM, for performance reasons.
<gambl0re> but how do i check to make sure
<tona> hi
<gambl0re> and how do i disable it if i am using it?
<tona> i have configured the network but it doens work any idea
<tona> iface eth0 inet static address 192.168.1.100 netmask 255.255.255.0 network 192.168.1.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255 gateway 192.168.1.254
<tona> i sued these calues
<jesus__> echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<jesus__> that will show your desktop name
<gambl0re> it only says ubuntu
<jesus__> then probably is unity
<BrunoPT> tona: did you restart the computer? or the network service?
<bekks> gambl0re: Install another desktop environment, select it upon the login screen.
<k1l> that is unity
<gambl0re> im already running ubuntu....
<gambl0re> is there another way to improve performance other than using a different environment?
<jesus__> try this echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<gambl0re> isnt there any settings i can change
<bekks> gambl0re: Thats why you should install another desktop environment, like: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> more ram
<tona> i have restarted and nothing work
<k1l> gambl0re: slow in what means?
<tona> still with set one ip
<gambl0re> i said settings...not buying new hardware
<bekks> gambl0re: More RAM, physical 3D hardware, which is impossible in a VM.
<tona> stil without put the ip address
<jesus__> you can try using lubuntu
<kostkon> gambl0re, did you enable and install the additions for that particular vm? I'm asking becuase you said you did that long time ago
<k1l> gambl0re: is the host under load, too? does it have a ssd? what is the cpu? what is the gpu?
<gambl0re> yes im 1000% sure i installed guest additions for this vm
<kostkon> gambl0re, ok
<gambl0re>  $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP = no unity command found
<gambl0re> how much ram does it need?
<bekks> gambl0re: "more".
<gambl0re> i gave it so much already..
<bekks> gambl0re: granting even more will slow down your host.
<gambl0re> so no other suggestions besides buying more ram or installing new environment?
<k1l> <k1l> gambl0re: is the host under load, too? does it have a ssd? what is the cpu? what is the gpu?
<gambl0re> host is NOT under load...
<gambl0re> its like flying throught the mountains...im free like a bird. i can do anytihng i want
<gambl0re> no ssd
<k1l> gambl0re: i asked A LOT more than just that. and specific details will lead to specific solutions. "my car is black" is just not helping to repair a car.
<gambl0re> i3 2.1 GHz
<gambl0re> 4GB ram
<gambl0re> windows 7
#ubuntu 2015-06-19
<gambl0re> pro dedition
<gambl0re> 64 bit OS
<gambl0re> you want my computer name?
<gambl0re> My-Computer
<bekks> gambl0re: How about answering the actual questions?
<gambl0re> i just gave yu the cpu
<gambl0re> i3 2.1GHz
<bekks> gambl0re: And you still missed the GPU.
<k1l> i3 is not the fastest cpu and lacks some extras that are nice to have if you want to run fast vms. 4gb is not much today, 2GB is like the minimum for running a big desktop like unity, gnome or such. no ssd is really a showstopper.
<gambl0re> well i dont have all the money in the world to buy a macbook
<bekks> gambl0re: So install a different, more lightweight desktop environment.
<kostkon> gambl0re, you could check what driver is being used by opeing the updater, then Settings then additional drivers
<bekks> I already gave you a sample command.
<k1l> gambl0re: you dont need a to buy apple hardware. you just need to meet your demands to your actualy hardware setup.
<gambl0re> Intel graphics family
<gambl0re> is that what you're looking for
<bekks> kostkon: He is using a vm, no additiona drivers available.
<kostkon> bekks, just to make sure that the vb driver is in use
<gambl0re> intel(r) hd graphics family
<darthanubis> gambl0re, not having a ssd is not a showstopper either
<kostkon> gambl0re, intel hd4k or hd5k most probably?
<Zhyr> Depends on what computer you're using.
<Zhyr> For some computers, an SSD won't really be much of a noticeable difference.
<gambl0re> it doesnt say
<bekks> FOr his VM, Unity is the showstopper.
<gambl0re> im using lenovo e420 laptop
<darthanubis> a ssd drive will be noticiable with ANY computer
<darthanubis> but you don't NEED one
<darthanubis> gambl0re, your machine is fine
<k1l> gambl0re: so try a more lightweight desktop and see if that helps
<gambl0re> that means i have to start off fresh install?
<darthanubis> gambl0re, it will run ANY version of ANY linux distro flawlessly
<bekks> gambl0re: No.
<gambl0re> will all my programs still work?
<gambl0re> and my data?
<bekks> gambl0re: I gave you a sample command.
<gambl0re> where
<neonixcoder> k1l: Thanks for inputs k1l, let me check if I can upgrade to 3.19.0.21 kernel..
<gambl0re> im not typing in any command until i know what it does
<bekks> gambl0re: read what Iwrote to you.
<gambl0re> i f*cked up my linux once before. i cant do it again
<gambl0re> whats the command
<gambl0re> ??
<gambl0re> theres a wall of text...i cant look through each line
<bekks> gambl0re: 0619 015417 < bekks> gambl0re: Thats why you should install another desktop environment, like: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<bekks> gambl0re: you should read what people write to you, then.
<gambl0re> im not a robot, i make mistakes, i miss lines
<gambl0re> take that into considerationo
<gambl0re> and a lot of people were also throwing me a lot of commands to type in also...
<gambl0re> thanks everybody your help!
<gambl0re> have a nice day..
<|PuNKCaT|> If you install new hardware, like a graphics card, is it going to been seen on reboot or will I need to do something else?
<k1l> sometimes you need to install the prop. driver if needed. but it will run the open source driver ootb
<|PuNKCaT|> ok, thank you
<jimcornette> does any one know where I can get info or a man page with console-common
<gamma_> hi guys!! hi have a little problem with ubuntu 15.04 the audio don't work. alsa and audiopulse work normaly, but I don´t listening nothing. pls help me
<jimcornette> for setting default keyboard to en-us
<neldogz> gamma_, are you sure its not muted?
<neldogz> gamma_, did you select the correct output device?
<gamma_> neldogz I work from 2 days at this problem
<gamma_> yes
<k1l> what is the output? hdmi? adapters involved?
<gamma_> a try to change a setting for a integrate hardware. nothing
<gamma_> in the bios sorry
<neldogz> gamma_, Is this after installation or did it all of a sudden stop working?
<neldogz> gamma_, what do you see when you issue the command: lspci -v | grep Audio
<gamma_> neldogz
<gamma_> Yesterday I installed and tinkered to try to solve the problem.
<gamma_> Now I just reformatted the PC and the problem persists.
<gamma_> the latpop and hpprobook6550b technology efi
<gamma_> neldogz lspci -v | grep Audio
<gamma_> gamma@beta:~$ lspci -v | grep Audio
<gamma_> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<neldogz> gamma_, has it ever worked before?
<gamma_> neldogz yes of course
<gamma_> this latpop work in dual boot (win7/ubuntu)
<neldogz> gamma_, ok, you mentioned you changed something in the bios, are you able to reset the bios so that the audio settings go back to normal?
<Bashing-om> jimcornette: maybe 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration ' ?
<gamma_> neldogz done
<neldogz> gamma_, have you seen this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<gamma_> neldogz I try. tank you for your time
<neldogz> gamma_, good luck
<jimcornette> Bashing-om, I am trying to set it on a chrooted thingy something like
<jimcornette> console-common console-data/keymap/policy select Select keymap from full list
<jimcornette> console-common console-data/keymap/full select en-latin1-nodeadkeys
<jimcornette> but for en-US
<jimcornette> if that is not that is
<jimcornette> Just can not find many things to study on it.
<Bashing-om> jimcornette: You should get a wizard to allow you to select the keyboard layout of your choosing .
<jimcornette> Bashing-om, That would be nice but this is for a armhf img that is getting built daily
<Bashing-om> jimcornette: see: man xkeyboard-config .
<jimcornette> thansk
<jimcornette> thanks *
<thenewone> Hi guys
<lowryder> o/
<neonixcoder> k1l:The kernel 3.19.0.21 is working great for me. I have some more questions related Trusty..
<neonixcoder> k1l:How many months this kernel is supported by Ubuntu?
<thenewone> use 4.0
<histo> !lts | neonixcoder
<ubottu> neonixcoder: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<neonixcoder> k1l:I mean it will update 3.19.0.21 and will not install a lower version which is 3.13 which is in 14.04..
<neonixcoder> k1l:When I install 3.19, it installed some three kernels.. (linux-image-extra-3.19.0-21-generic, linux-image-generic-lts-vivid, linux-image-3.19.0-21-generic) Do I require first two kernels?
<Bashing-om> win 8
<stanford_drone> has anyone tried ubuntu on a quadcopter?
<chickenTacos> why is banshee being held back. dist-upgrade wont update it
<ubuntu398> chickenTacos: Are you not seeing the release you want or an actual hold in the cli?
<chickenTacos> seeing it in the cli after sudo apt-get upgrade. when i do dist-upgrade i dont see it
<tona> hi guys i have configure my wlan like this iface wlan0 inet static,    address 10.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 and doesnt applied the changes , i have restarted the services too
<tona> any idea
<chickenTacos> there was some other banshee app that showed in autoremove
<ubuntu398> chickenTacos: Last time an update was run? Banshee version you want?
<chickenTacos> just regular release 15.04
<ubuntu398> chickenTacos: Never used banshee here, however sounds like you have not run updates and upgrades and the cleanups in a correct order as a guess.
<O_Andrew> So i had kernel panics due to the wl driver, i installed the proprietary one (b43) but wl keeps loading on boot, and if i rmmod it and modprobe the b43 one, it gets loaded, but it doesnt create the wlan0 device at all
<c4rl3x> Is Ubuntu ready for the Leap Second bug?
<ubuntu398> stanford_drone: claims first, http://news.softpedia.com/news/The-World-s-First-Ubuntu-Powered-Drone-is-Here-Video-480010.shtml
<bodhi_zazen> c4rl3x, LMAO
<ivan_on_trac> From which release. the ubuntu enable PAE by default?
<ubuntu398> !pae | ivan_on_trac
<ubottu> ivan_on_trac: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<ubuntu398> some history there'
<altemir> hi
<ivan_on_trac> ubuntu398: I did not ask that.
<ivan_on_trac> I have old Thin Client. 1G AMD Geode. It does not support PAE. I want to install Ubuntu in version> = 12
<ivan_on_trac> Preferably version server. I do not want GUI.
<ubuntu398> ivan_on_trac: I think most install a non pae desktop like lubuntu than ubuntu if wanted, just to get an install.
<ubuntu398> the kernel is the issue and when thay started support and adjunct hardware
<ubuntu398> ah missed the server my mistake
<ivan_on_trac> ubuntu398: Lubuntu 12.04 is not "PAE" by default?
<bodhi_zazen> ivan_on_trac, a long time ago , lol
<bodhi_zazen> even kernel.org is dropping support for old CPU
<crazyhorse18> erm
<crazyhorse18> i've got all this chinese in my date bar, how do i make it go away?
<crazyhorse18> i didn't set it up any language options to chinese
<bodhi_zazen> I think PAE was enabled by default starting with 12.04, it was an option as early as 10.04
<cheetahw26> where can I find this file,   https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/armhf/flashplugin-installer    ?
<gshmu> traceroute: unknown host but ping ok
<Ben64> cheetahw26: its only available on i386 and amd64
<chris___1> LOL
<chris___1> LOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLL
<chris___1> LOLOLOL
<DalekSec> chris___1: Do you actually have anything worthwhile to say?  This is a support channel, any Ubuntu related questions?
<chris___1> Yes
<chris___1> I'm on an Ubuntu issi
<chris___1> And you must be into Dr. Who
<dommertnator> hola
<chris___1> Dommert.
<chris___1> Help me with this ubuntu issi
<dommertnator> irssi
<chris___1> irssi
<chris___1> yes
<lowryder> dommertnator: do you use irssi?
<lowryder> better question, what irc client do you use?
<dommertnator> What is the best VM manager for Ubuntu? linux ? votes anyone
<dommertnator> i use irssi and pidgin
<lowryder> dommertnator: have you customized irssi much?
<dommertnator> nope i'm pretty general on it. #vanilla
<lowryder> dommertnator: I only ask because I've only just thought about changing irc clients/customizing one. Really, I've been thinking about what I might like
<lowryder> I don't have any conclusions there yet, so I'm not exactly a fount of information there
<dommertnator> i use kiwiIRC for web/cloud login
<lowryder> dommertnator: what do you mean?
<lowryder> ohoh - a quick google search
<lowryder> I understad
<lowryder> *understand
<dommertnator> kiwi is a web client. i use on my servers
<dommertnator> does anyone use VMs ?
<habbasi> dommertnator: I do. What's up?
<habbasi> dommertnator: (But with Ubuntu Server)
<dommertnator> ubuntu server: just wonder what VM managers people like to use ? best fo ubuntu ?
<habbasi> dommertnator: I use VMWare Workstation.
<grinchier> i like virtualbox
<saiarcot895> QEMU/KVM is more for experienced users, but seems to be faster for me.
<cheetahw26> thanks... I ended up using pepperflash, it's working..
<daya> Guys: Any way to upgrade Ubuntu 12.04 LTS to 14.04 LTS offline. My requirement is to bundle it and distribute rather than making offline repo.
<xangua> daya bundle what? you should be able to upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 with the Ubuntu .iso
<daya> xangua: There is no any alternate CD for 12.04 isn't it?
<nf7> What command can I use to list packages installed on my computer?
<cfhowlett> nf7, dpkg -l
<ajdonnison> daya, there is an alternative CD for 12.04, but not for 14.04 afaik
<xangua> daya alternate is discontinued i believe
<daya> ajdonnison: hmm, Oh I forgot I mean it for 14.04. we have requirement to upgrade 12.04 to 14.04 offline
<cfhowlett> daya, create a local mirror and go to town
<crazyhorse18> does anyone know how to install and setup pinyin input in 15.04?
<cfhowlett> !cn | crazyhorse18 the chinese channel would know.  or even #ubuntukylin
<ubottu> crazyhorse18 the chinese channel would know.  or even #ubuntukylin: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<crazyhorse18> thanks :).. reinstalling.. so lost it
<crazyhorse18> 呵呵 不错  it works
<crazyhorse18> not obvious though
<trishna> Hi what to do with ubuntu?
<grunhart> Errrrr... Use.
<joe__> hello
<rei> oi
<joe__> hows life
<cfhowlett> trishna, www.fullcirclemagazine.org    will give you some ideas
<rei> oi
<cfhowlett> rei,this is a support channel, not chat.  ask your ubuntu question
<KL4BR-Brandin> Hi
<fishcooker> No OpenSync libraries were found. Sync will be unavailable until you install OpenSync version 0.22 or version 0.4x on your system, along with the needed plugins.
<fishcooker> any package suggested
<krow2488> So what web browser do you guys use?
<cfhowlett> !browser | krow2488
<ubottu> krow2488: Some of the Web Browsers in Ubuntu's repositories include: Firefox (XUL, Gecko), Rekonq (KDE, WebKit), Konqueror (KDE, KHTML/WebKit), Chromium (GTK+, WebKit), Epiphany(GTK+, WebKit), Arora (Qt/KDE, WebKit), Midori (GTK+, WebKit), w3m (terminal-based), links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !manpage), edbrowse (terminal-based). Along with many others.
<krow2488> I use Chromium just wondered which one most users used on ubuntu or linux in general
<cfhowlett> krow2488, most use the default supplied browser.
<krow2488> ah gotcha
<xangua> !poll
<xangua> mmm
<cfhowlett> krow2488, but unless you're taking a poll, that doesn't matter.  use what works for you.
<krow2488> you can do that in here? hmm
<cfhowlett> xangua, yep.  they killed that useful factoid here.
<cfhowlett> krow2488, no we DO NOT like polls here.  thus the advice to use what works
<krow2488> All I know is im never going back to windows woooo
<krow2488> except if had to use it at my job or something
<wxk6b1203> I am sorry,but...
<krow2488> you need help wxk6b...whatever
<krow2488> ?
<cfhowlett> !ask | wxk6b1203
<ubottu> wxk6b1203: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<everlearning> Hello I have hopefully a simple question about scripting in shell I have a program http://codepaste.net/hq9ahi and am trying to get it to output files in the dir created by mkdir Ive two issues 1 the first file it sees seems to me skipped and 2 changing w_$i to \fixed\w_$i doesnt seem to work to get it to output to said folder
<everlearning> correction \fixed2\w_$i
<m0r0n> Can someone help me install the LAMP stack? I'm following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP . Upon running install lamp-server I get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/11738761/
<need> can someone tell me how to install ubuntu on my linux mint system
<cfhowlett> !install | need,
<ubottu> need,: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<m0r0n> I'm on Xubuntu if that changes anything
<lowryder> anyone around use a tiling window manager?
<shingshang> hey all, where can one find a vmware image for ubuntu 15.04?
<shingshang> if there's such thing as an 'official' one for those
<linocisco> hi all, does NTP.conf settings work under proxy with authentication ? because apt-get install ddoesn't work unless proxy config settings under apt.conf manually
<linocisco> i m using ubuntu server
<ender1618_>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER ender1618 kkjacwyykqif
<squinty> m0r0n:  might be trying to install "end of life" software.  http://askubuntu.com/questions/543351/cant-install-lamp-and-cant-run-tasksel
<m0r0n> squinty, yeah I just headed over to #xubuntu and was suggested Lighttpd
<AMAG> so installing 14.04.2 LTS in the "server" role and then wanting to use XDMCP remotely to run X clients on it is not too easy.  Is there no meta-package that will install the necessary things?  2 hours in and I'm just now realizing I don't have ubuntu-session
<ender1618> the following program: http://codepaste.net/hq9ahi im attempting to output the file to the folder produced by the mkdir what is the proper way of amending the output argument to do this\
<ging> does an fsck at boot get forced after a certain time, or only due to number of mounts?
<ikonia> either / both
<ging> how do you find out what the time threshold is?
<ikonia> 180 days
<ging> where is that set?
<ikonia> file system options
<crazyhorse18> i'm having problems setting up an accessible samba share on ubuntu 15.04 .. does anyone know a good guide i can follow?
<ikonia> doesn't the samba app or "sharing" app just do it for you ?
<crazyhorse18> yeah when i try and connect it just says connection refused
<crazyhorse18> Unhandled error message: Failed to retrieve share list from server: Connection refused << more specifically
<ikonia> connection refused suggests its not listening or something is blocking you
<crazyhorse18> hmm
<crazyhorse18> ok i'm tailing both smbd and nmbd log
<crazyhorse18> nmbd has STATUS=daemon 'nmbd' : No local IPv4 non-loopback interfaces available
<crazyhorse18> this is a brand new 15.04 install btw
<crazyhorse18> (Error NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_REFUSED) is what i get from smbclient -L 10.0.1.0
<crazyhorse18> (Error NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_REFUSED) is what i get from smbclient -L 10.0.1.10
<ikonia> crazyhorse18: so you're not on the network
<EricShaundler> im new here
<ikonia> "no non-loopback ipv4 interfaces"
<EricShaundler> huh
<EricShaundler> hi
<crazyhorse18> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11738952/
<vlt> Hello. On my Ubuntu workstation I use a(n intranet) nameserver that since recently has some problems with requests taking up to 15 seconds. (This sounds like multiple timeouts involved but that's another issue.) Can I configure my Ubuntu machine to use another one but ask the local one if it gets no result?
<ikonia> crazyhorse18: samba is not running
<ikonia> ahd your config file has problems in it
<ikonia> vlt: thats actually what dnsmasq does for you
<ikonia> vlt: it keeps a local cache for speed,
<vlt> ikonia: But if dnsmasq asks the faulty DNS the first time it will take 15 seconds again and drive my users mad, won't it?
<crazyhorse18> ikonia: ah hmm ok.. does it tell me what problems?
<vlt> ikonia: I need a configuration like this: ask 1st DNS: 8.8.8.8; if !result: ask 192.168....;  Any idea?
<vlt> ikonia: My dirrrty workaround for now is to store all the .intranet names into /etc/hosts manually and use only 8.8.8.8 o_O
<ikonia> vlt: just change the server list, to put multiple orders in,
<vlt> ikonia: Syntax example?
<ikonia> vlt: that way the cache will be "quick" and your users won't see the time out because dns masq is serving the requests
<ikonia> crazyhorse18: yes - no network interfaces
<ikonia> crazyhorse18: as I said earlier
<EricShaundler> test
<EricShaundler> t
<EricShaundler> tt
<EricShaundler> t
<EricShaundler> t
<EricShaundler> t
 * ObrienDave waves from Colorado, USA
<topgun> #django
<crazyhorse18> ikonia, thanks.. got it working :)
<crazyhorse18> bound to eth0
<KlausedSource> hello guys, i have issues with virtualenv/pip on my new ubuntu 14.04 vps. I wanted to install django-cms in a virtual env (everything without sudo). While most modules installed without problems, PIP complains about missing permission on some others.
<KlausedSource> How is this possible?
<rainbowwarrior> hello , I would like to remove debian 7 due to me having problems with it, i installed it before putting ubuntu 15.04 on, but i now have it as another partition as 497 gb and was wondering, do I just format it so I can use that partition for another operating system please ?
<KlausedSource> rainbowwarrior, if you really don't need it anymore and have everything backed up you can delete the partition with a tool like gparted (gui) or fdisk/parted (terminal)
<rainbowwarrior> KlausedSource thank you :)
<rainbowwarrior> KlausedSource sorry to bother you, I have opened gparted but not sure what one is debian 7 , as i have dev/sda1 - ext4 (462.98gib) /dev/sda2 - extended (468.53 gib) and /dev/sda6 - ext4 (452.94 gib) and last is /dev/sda5 - lunix-swap (15.60 gib)
<intx> how do I match "blast" but not "blast of" in pcre?
<rainbowwarrior> i think the debian partition is /dev/sda6
<kltrg> I upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04 and in the GNOME classic desktop environment, I don’t have a working notification area any more. There seems to be an empty spot in my panel but no wifi icon, no application icon… Can you help?
<ObrienDave> install "indicator plugin' onto the panel
<KlausedSource> rainbowwarrior, in terminal type "mount"
<KlausedSource> rainbowwarrior, also check "lsblk"
<ObrienDave> kltrg, add "indicator plugin' onto the panel
<KlausedSource> rainbowwarrior, if you are on ubuntu now you can see what belongs to ubuntu with these commands
<kltrg> ObrienDave, Gosh, it’s so hard to find a spot on the panel where I can click on "add to panel"
<ObrienDave> you're adding "indicator plugin" to the panel, do you really have that muck junk on it? lol
<ObrienDave> *much
<kltrg> ObrienDave, The window applet takes up all remaining space
<rainbowwarrior> KlausedSource thank you :)
<kltrg> ObrienDave, In Xfce, I can get to the general panel menu by clicking on any applet. I don’t have to find a blank (one pixel wide) spot.
 * ObrienDave runs Xubuntu ;P
<teskio> ciao ce qualkuno
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> anyone know how to get rid of this error ? i have it only on ubuntu servers https://bpaste.net/show/fb9e2d8cf860
<leeyaa> it pops up when starting mysql
<ObrienDave> kltrg, how is your desktop different from mine? http://i.imgur.com/YxVO22e.png
<ObrienDave> reboot, brb
<kltrg> ObrienDave, Not so much apart from the theme (supposing you use GNOME). I finally found a spot where I can Alt+rightclick and add elements to the panel. But the notification area caused my CPU to go to 100%. Let’s see if that happens every time.
<ObrienDave> k
<cinar_> selam
<kltrg> ObrienDave, Now, nothing happens at all when I click "add indicator area".
<kltrg> ObrienDave, Ok, I have a second one called "complete indicator area". That seems to work
<kltrg> ObrienDave, What I’m still missing is the network manager applet
<ObrienDave> right click area, properties, and add it there
<zack_s_> can anybody help me to install openssh-server to ubuntu 14.04.2
<crazyhorse18> if i have a share at /a/b/share   what permissions should i set on the directory to ensure that the user has access to share but not to /a/b
<crazyhorse18> or the minimal amount of permissions they need on /a and /a/b to access ahre
<crazyhorse18> share
<ikonia> crazyhorse18: define permissions
<crazyhorse18> erm chmod and/or acls?
<ikonia> err no
<ikonia> you said "does not have permissions"
<ikonia> what does that mean
<crazyhorse18> ok i don't want the user to have permission to create and edit stuff in /a or /b
<crazyhorse18> or even read stuff for that matter
<ikonia> so you need to do that at a share level
<kltrg> ObrienDave, Right click on the indicator applet only gives me "About" and Alt+right click only "Move" and "Remove"
<ikonia> you just present the share - not the directory structure
<ikonia> if a user maps to a share they should not be able to go higher in the directory tree than the share
<crazyhorse18> but samba requires that the user has access to higher in the directory tree
<crazyhorse18> (afaik)
<ikonia> no it doesn't
<ikonia> samba requires the user has access to the share
<ikonia> if you mount /you/local/filesystem/here on /mnt/tmp on your client, /mnt/tmp will show "here" nothing bellow "here"
<ikonia> sorry nothing above "here"
<ikonia> bad wording
<crazyhorse18> ok.. well it's not working .. and i can't work out why.. if i do su otheruser   .. i can do ls -al in /share  but i get "Permission Denied" if i do ls -al /a/b
<ikonia> you can't see /a/b
<ikonia> that is above the share
<ikonia> crazyhorse18: so me the REAL example
<ikonia> what is the mount you have got
<crazyhorse18>  /media/gsav/bigdisk/main
<ikonia> and where is the shame in that tree
<ikonia> where are you setting the share point
<crazyhorse18> and the share point is main
<crazyhorse18> path = /media/gsav/bigdisk/main
<ikonia> so if you mount yourserver:/media/gsav/bigdisk/main yourclient:/mnt
<ikonia>  /mnt will only show "main"
<ikonia> nothing else
<ikonia> nothing above it
<crazyhorse18> yeah but when i try and connect, it fails
<crazyhorse18> it accepts the username / password.. but when i select the share it won't connect
<zack_s_> it seems to be that my apt list will only install security updates: http://i.imgur.com/vakA5ny.png
<ikonia> thats a different problem
<zack_s_> how can I update my list to that I can install more software?
<ikonia> so your problem is nothing to do with permissions
<ikonia> it's to do with your share
<crazyhorse18> from osx it says "You do not have permission to access the server"
<ikonia> zack_s_: open the package manager, it updates as you open it
<crazyhorse18> i don't know why sharing files is so ridiculously complicated
<zack_s_> ikonia: what do you mean open the package manager?
<ikonia> crazyhorse18: so your share permissions are screwed up - or it's still not on the network
<ikonia> crazyhorse18: it's very easy
<zack_s_> I use the server variant of ubuntu
<ikonia> zack_s_: https://help.ubunut.com shows how to use the package manager
<ikonia> zack_s_: look up the apt-get commands
<ikonia> if you're not using the gui
<zack_s_> ikonia: I found no command to upgrade the source list, with the offical software repositories
<zack_s_> does I have to input them manually?
<ikonia> apt-get update
<cyberalex4life> zack_s_, you can generate a sources.list from this website http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<cyberalex4life> zack_s_, for more software (on non GUI ubuntu) you have to enter every repository with sudo add-apt-repository; the manually added repos are in  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<impi> hello, anyone running ubuntu on a dell precision M3800 ?
<cyberalex4life> impi, not on dell but what is the problem?
<cfhowlett> impi, yes
<impi> hey thanks for letting me know
<impi> the OS is 14.04.02 working well on intel, but i am unable to get the nvidia going eventhough I have the additional drivers propriatry, tested 331 activated and set prime-switch to nvidia
<impi> i also have a dell touch pad that is difficult to use because the cursor is errattic - a logictech T650 touchpad, however works fine
<impi> just wanted to find out whats the general experience of this machine with ubuntu and if you are seeing similar issues
<cfhowlett> impi, because nvidia retracted 14.04 support.  options: live with it for now, upgrade to 15.04 or wait for 16.04 if you are LTS only
<impi> another thing i am seeing is the touchpad on the device, sometimes don't register a tap and it forces me to flip between tap and click
<impi> cfhowlett, right, thats interresting, but dissapointing, ill stick around 14.04 with intel for now as it's not a degraded experience - just wanted to use my nvidia but i can live with it
<impi> cfhowlett, are you on 15.04 and nvidia working for you?
<cfhowlett> impi, no, my policy is LTS only so ... I'm living with it for now.
<impi> right, same here
<impi> thanks for letting me know, really appreciate your answers,
<cfhowlett> impi, happy2help!
<Dumle29> Any ideas if crackling on the optical output of my PC is related to linux, or if it's hardware. I'll boot in windows to check in an hour or so. Just have to get something done
<Dumle29> So I just booted to windows, and I'm now sure the issue lies with linux. Anyways, here's my problem :/ Using a pair of wireless headphones, with an optical input, in linux, I get this crackling when music plays, as if the driver was loos aand flopping. You know, like the sound a woofer makes when theres a hole in it, allowing air to flap through it, though more digital.
<Dumle29> Anyways, the problem doesn't exist in windows, so the problem has to be with how linux uses my onboard audio out.
<Dumle29> Any general fix to this, or is it something I'd need a driver specific to my motherboard to deal with? (ASUS Sabertooth P67)
<histo> Dumle29: lspci | grep Audio
<Dumle29> histo: brb, jumping back into linux
<Dumle29> histo: Should be noted I'm running ubuntu gnome, so it's pulseaudio as well
<Dumle29> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11739333/
<histo> Dumle29: I'm assuming you're using the intel for audio out?
<Dumle29> Yep, it's the motherbaord optical out
<histo> Dumle29: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Dumle29> histo: 15.04 Ubuntu gnome
<histo> Dumle29: trying to see if anyone else is having the same issue
<histo> Dumle29: what headphones do you have that plug in to an optical audio out?
<Dumle29> Can't really find anything exactly the same, someone did mention default sample rate, so I'll try and change thatt
<Dumle29> histo: Sennheiser RS175 wireless
<OerHeks> crackling sound is hardware, never noticed any software failure.
<Dumle29> OerHeks: Could be samplerate as well
<Dumle29> OerHeks: Considering this is digital data.
<histo> Dumle29: http://askubuntu.com/questions/220223/constant-noise-in-speakers-and-headphones
<OerHeks> in combination with the wireless part?
<Dumle29> OerHeks: Still digital
<Dumle29> I believe the DAC sits in the headphones.
<Dumle29> I should mention that the headphones optical input works fine with my sisters macbook optical out
<histo> Dumle29: http://askubuntu.com/questions/160882/popping-noise-from-laptop-speakers/164705#164705
<histo> Dumle29: check both of those
<Dumle29> OerHeks: Oh yeah, and it works fine if I boot to windows
<Dumle29> histo: Will do :)
<cinar_> selam
<histo> Dumle29: so basically try disabling mic and mic boost first. If that doesn't solve it try the second one.
<fearnothing-alt2> grep question
<fearnothing-alt2> if I'm piping multiline input into grep and I want to capture a particular group and output only that content
<fearnothing-alt2> rather than full lines that match the grep
<fearnothing-alt2> how do I do that?
<Dumle29> histo: my intel-audio-powersave file looks a little different
<histo> fearnothing-alt2: what do you mean by group?
<gagalicious> i have two processes... /usr/bin/hhvm and /usr/bin/hhvm1 ... i did "ps ax | grep -v grep | grep hhvm" which shows me two processes hhvm and hhvm1... how do i show only hhvm and not hhvm1?
<histo> gagalicious: try -w ?
<pingo> To be able to write to a directory, do I need to chmod that directory or also all its parents?
<AMAG> Just that one.  Otherwise everyone would need write permission to root, and that wouldn't be a very good plan :)
<gagalicious> histo: ok thanks
<pandb> I want to be able to ctrl+s a file into /usr/local/bin from an instance of firefox that's been launched by a user that doesn't otherwise have permission to write to that directory. If that's not a horrible idea, how should I go about doing that?
<Dumle29> histo: I just quickly tried something else before I tried your links. It was the samplerate
<histo> Dumle29: ahh good
<pingo> AMAG thanks
<histo> pandb: what does ctrl+s do?
<pandb> save
<pandb> sorry not ctrl+s
<Dumle29> histo: I changed the " default-sample-rate = 44100 " in /etc/pulse/demon.conf to " default-sample-rate = 48000 "
<histo> pandb: why do you want to save a file from firefox to /usr/local/bin ?
<pandb> because i found a cool shell script
<pandb> and i want to know if i can do it
<pandb> just from firefox
<histo> pandb: is it a script that will just be for your user?
<pandb> yeah
<OerHeks> Dumle29, ugly one > "Some users who experience the popping noise when using Chrome report that disabling the "Pepperflash" plugin solves the popping noise problem for them"  ...
<histo> pandb: why not create a bin directory in your home and add that to your path
<pandb> ive thought of that
<pandb> in fact that does sound pretty sane
<histo> pandb: But your user doesn't have write permissions to /usr/local/bin
<pandb> histo yeah
<histo> pandb: that's why your idea isn't working
<Dumle29> OerHeks: Using chromium. I don't believe that has pepperflash
<OerHeks> chromium can ..
<pandb> I'm curious if it's possible to give permissions to individual applications
<Dumle29> OerHeks: But as I wrote a bit earlier, it was the sampling rate :)
<pingo> I have a directory with strange permissions, I do not understand it "/var/spool/sms/outgoing drwxrwSrw- 2 smsd smsd 4.0K Jun 19 10:58 ." why not everyone can write to this directory?
<pandb> that seems like something that could be useful
<mistralol> I have a problem with virtualbox hanging the host machine when I start a specific virtual machine. Would anyone be able to help?
<histo> pandb: yeah with sudo
<Dumle29> OerHeks: " I changed the " default-sample-rate = 44100 " in /etc/pulse/demon.conf to " default-sample-rate = 48000 " "
<OerHeks> Dumle29, ah 441k > 48 k ?
<Dumle29> yeah
<Dumle29> I watched the imitation game recently. And god DAMMIT HUMANS
<Dumle29> oops, wrong channel sorry :P
<histo> pingo: group doesn't have execute permissions to that directory
<histo> pingo: neither does others
<histo> pingo: setuid is set but execute isn't that's why that capital S is there
<pingo> histo thanks
<pingo> histo but why I get "printf "foo" > /var/spool/sms/outgoing/foo -bash: /var/spool/sms/outgoing/foo: Permission denied"
<histo> pingo: http://www.gnu.org/software/coreutils/manual/html_node/Directory-Setuid-and-Setgid.html
<pingo> dont all have write permission ?
<histo> pingo: which user are you trying that as?
<pingo> a different user
<pingo> admin
<histo> pingo: admin doesn't have execute permissions
<histo> pingo: you need execute permisions to enter the directory
<pingo> I didnt know that
<pingo> I thought read permission was required
<pingo> Ah I see, didnt know this fact
<pingo> Thank you very much
<fearnothing-alt2> histo - solved that part
<fearnothing-alt2> now I need to figure out how to print a series of ASCII numeric codes as their actual ASCII equivalent characters
<fearnothing-alt2> so instead of "102 117 110 99 116 105 111 110" it would print "function"
<dexstarrrr> Hey guys, I'm on 15.04 and encountering some horrific screen tearing on my Haswell with integrated graphics. This isn't usually a problem on my intel machine, but the I moved the hard-drive/installation straight from an AMD machine to my Haswell
<nomic> you didn't re-install . you haven't installed onto the new machine - which means it hasn't recognised your graphics
<OerHeks> dexstarrrr, known issue with intel, i found this solution http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20150516044401418/Ubuntu1504-Page2.html
<nomic> you swapped the drive -- it hasn't configured the ubuntu for the new machine/graphics
<dexstarrrr> I did install the graphics drivers and generated the xorg file
<OerHeks> nomic, that does not count for the intel kernel driver
<jokoon> hello
<jokoon> when I connect to a FTP server
<jokoon> does it mount it in some directory path in particular ?
<dexstarrrr> So the only real way to fix this is to reinstall
<dexstarrrr> fair enough
<dexstarrrr> Thanks
<OerHeks> dexstarrrr, see that url.
<OerHeks> jokoon, that depends how the ftp server is configured
<dexstarrrr> cheers
<jokoon> OerHeks: I meant when I connect to a ftp using nautilus on ubuntu 11
<mistralol> I seem to have a bug in virtualbox where I have a bunch of windows 2003 virtual machines which run fine. However when I start a linux virtual machine it hangs the host 100% of the time. What can I do to get further information as I cannot get a kernel opps on the console?
<OerHeks> jokoon, where you land on the target ftp service, it is in the server config.
<OerHeks> jokoon, your client can save the last position on that server.
<jokoon> OerHeks: I found it, its in ~/.gvfs/
<OerHeks> jokoon, oh, you wanted to know where to set it.
<jokoon> OerHeks: its automatically set in .gvfs yeah
<jokoon> I wanted to have a path
<jokoon> cant I quickly add the universe repo in a command line ?
<OerHeks> i still use filezilla.
<dexstarrrr> Still tearing, I'll do the smart thing and re-install
<dexstarrrr> before I go, I've been looking for help for something that has been plaguing me on Linux for ages. Has anyone here ever got hardware accelerated video encoding to work?
<jokoon> how do I know if testdisk is avaialble for ubuntu 11.10?
<OerHeks> dexstarrrr, sure, on my nvidia vdpau takes care of that.
<auronandace> jokoon: 11.10 is no longer supported
<jokoon> ok
<OerHeks> jokoon, not, as 11.10 is EOL
<jokoon> although my ubuntu 11 CD boots up fine, my ubuntu 14.4.2 does not, it shows the purple screen and then my screen turn on and off
<dexstarrrr> Oerheks, my haswell should but doesn't
<jokoon> I guess if its a radeon issue
<dexstarrrr> how is the Nvidia encoding?
<jokoon> I meant I have both 11 and 14 live CDs
<jokoon> Also, what does this weird icon, which have a keyboard next to a human in a circle when the ubuntu live CD boots ?
<jokoon> so I can press escape
<jokoon> and change to VGA mode ?
<hossein> hi
<xJeremy> hey guys
<xJeremy> I'd like to set up a simple vpn server in ubuntu
<hossein> i am iarana
<xJeremy> I want to use it to access some blocked websites
<xJeremy> can anyone help me
<hossein> از فارسی زبانها کسی هست ؟
<mistralol> xJeremy: there are plenty of tutorials out there to explain how to do it
<mistralol> try looking up some openvon examples
<xJeremy> mistralol: I don't know which should I use
<xJeremy> yea I did read a tut about setting up openvpn
<mistralol> xJeremy: openvpn support either using tcp / udp on different ports
<xJeremy> but I don't want to install it in my computer
<stanford_drone> how come wifi dongles don't work out of the box on ubuntu?
<k1l_> !ir | hossein
<ubottu> hossein: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<k1l_> stanford_drone: depends on the wifi dongle. most need prop. drivers that ubuntu is not allowed to include worldwide. or
<hossein> از فارسی زبانها کسی هست ؟بسیار بسیار ممنونم از راهنمای شما
<stanford_drone> k1l_, isn't ubuntu supposed to distribute reverse-engineered drivers for this stuff?
<k1l_> stanford_drone: you mean the open source drivers. yes ubuntu ships them, if they exist or work for that exact chip. but its not that easy to reverse engeneer that and there are a lot of different chips that need a new driver
<k1l_> stanford_drone: best is to buy hardware that is supported in the first place.
<stanford_drone> oh, I see
<stanford_drone> I'm running an nvidia jetson
<stanford_drone> will that restrict the hardware even more?
<stanford_drone> since apparently it has a different kernel, and it's ARM
<alexus_vp>  HexChat: 2.9.6 ** OS: Linux 3.16.0-41-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Debian jessie/sid ** CPU: 2 x AMD E-450 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics (AuthenticAMD) @ 825MHz ** RAM: Physical: 3,5GB, 77,3% free ** Disk: Total: 274,8GB, 63,4% free ** VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Wrestler [Radeon HD 6320] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB29: ThinkPad EC - ThinkPad Console Audio Control ** Ethernet: Q
<alexus_vp> ualcomm Atheros AR8151 v2.0 Gigabit Ethernet ** Uptime: 7m 40s **
<k1l_> stanford_drone: ARM is even worse. we dont have the open source drivers there so far.
<stanford_drone> oh noes
<stanford_drone> any clue why android developers didn't just branch out from ubuntu?
<k1l_> stanford_drone: its different hardware. ARM is different than x86.
<stanford_drone> k1l_, ubuntu runs on arm
<k1l_> stanford_drone: yep. and i know what issues there are with the drivers on arm.
<stanford_drone> should I try to work on ubuntu or android? I don't know which one to choose
<k1l_> both have different tasks. but since you ask in #ubuntu go with ubuntu :) and there is #ubuntu-arm
<jokoon> when booting I can set the option vga=771, what is the equivalent for DVI ?
<jokoon> in a live cd
<cart_man> Hey guys
<cart_man> If I want to see what my DEV Files are mounted on? What command do I use
<jokoon> oh here you are, we were waiting for you
<jokoon> the cart is in the alley
<amador> NickServ identify
<cart_man> for instance... I want to see what my ComPorts Dev files are mounted as
<cart_man> jokoon, No ...Noo NOoooooooooooooooooooo
<jokoon> :O)
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<manjula> Can some one please tell me how to get my HP laserjet p1102 to print on both sides on Ubunut 14.04 ?
<manjula> or is there any program like gnome manual duplex for ubuntu 14.04 ?
<OerHeks> manjula, it should be a setting in cups, open the cups page http://localhost:631/admin
<manjula> OerHeks: No that is the problem
<BluesKaj> hi again
<boodllebat> Hello how i do this , prevent others users (who have access to my system ) from login into my ssh server ?
<boodllebat> i have key based authentication and i dont wanna take key with me
<aps> Hi EriC^^ , you around now?
<cart_man> he just left
<cart_man> ?
<cart_man> If I want to see what my DEV Files are mounted on? What command do I use
<boodllebat> anybody
<cart_man> for instance... I want to see what my ComPorts Dev files are mounted as
<aps> Hi. My Ubuntu 14.04 boot stops at "Loading initial ramdisk". Here is the output in verbose mode - https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-28KdODXf0bs/VWybfkfczSI/AAAAAAAAAMg/Ixbr6ihPK7k/w872-h1162-no/2015-06-01.jpg
<aps> Tried with older kernels as well, same result.
<aps> I even tried adding "nomodeset" in boot options, still same result. Can't seem to find the cause of the problem. Can someone please help?
<OerHeks> boodllebat, shut the service down? as you don't have the keys with you, nobody can access ssh if the service is not running
<boodllebat> OerHeks: but i have to go all the way to virtual console to run it again
<OerHeks> o dear, that is a pitty ..
<uthmad> helli good morning
<OerHeks> what do you want exactly, boodllebat ?
<uthmad> i am an error when i try to mount my local disk d can any one plz help me
<OerHeks> a. you don't want to take keys with you, so you don't need access yourself.
<aps> Hi EriC^^ , can you help me with my boot issue now? (We talked around 24 hourish back :) )
<EriC^^> hi aps yeah i remember
<boodllebat> OerHeks: to protect people from loggin into my server in my absence
<EriC^^> aps: are you in a live usb?
<aps> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> ok, it was dropping to initramfs right?
<aps> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<uthmad> plz i need help can any one help me
<EriC^^> uthmad: with what?
<aps> EriC^^: used pastebinit , hope it's ok - http://paste.ubuntu.com/11739736/
<EriC^^> aps: what's the 7gb partition?
<EriC^^> * 6
<BuzzardBuzz> boodllebat: on the server have you provided basic security where only root privledge that needs password has access?
<aps> EriC^^: linux-swap
<EriC^^> the one before
<uthmad> @eric i can not mount my drive d
<EriC^^> drive d?
<uthmad> yes
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<aps> EriC^^: that mounts to /home
<EriC^^> aps: ok
<EriC^^> aps: type sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<EriC^^> aps: then type sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/boot/efi
<aps> EriC^^: mount: can't find /dev/sda6/mnt in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<aps> oops, sry
<aps> missed a space
<aps> EriC^^: okay done
<EriC^^> ok, cool
<EriC^^> aps: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<aps> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> aps: type ls -l /sys/firmware/efi
<EriC^^> does the dir exist?
<uthmad> eric thanks but i got a stage when it is asking that i reboot to windows and then shut down completely but i have tried tis severally
<EriC^^> uthmad: try to reboot instead of shutting down
<EriC^^> windows can hibernate instead of shutting down if you don't disable fast startup
<aps> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11739766/
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> type sudo chroot /mnt
<aps> EriC^^: did, got prompt - bash-4.3#
<EriC^^> aps: ok, type grub-install
<aps> EriC^^: Installing for x86_64-efi platform. Installation finished. No error reported.
<EriC^^> ok, type update-grub
<aps> EriC^^:  https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/wvEfLj8Q/
<Oins> I have an Ubuntu 14.04 Installation as VirtualBox. For testing I added 4 virtual HDDs and played around with raid (mdadm). After removing the HDDs from the VirtualBox , the system boots, but the graphical login fails. dmsg shows me for example 'ata17: SATA link down...'
<Oins> Any ideas how I can "unregister" the missing devices? There is no entry at fstab.
<EriC^^> aps: type sudo apt-get purge grub-efi-amd64-signed
<EriC^^> without the sudo
<aps> EriC^^: https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/FTK85nfw/
<aps> EriC^^: I guess I need to run as sudo?
<EriC^^> that's odd
<EriC^^> type ls -l /etc/apt | nc termbin.com 9999
<aps> ls: cannot access /etc/apt: No such file or directory
<EriC^^> type ls -l /etc
<EriC^^> is there anything there?
<aps> EriC^^: ls: cannot access /etc: No such file or directory :O
<EriC^^> that's not good..
<aps> How on earth did that happen :?
<EriC^^> type sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt
<EriC^^> maybe /etc is sda7
<aps> don't think so, let's try anyway
<EriC^^> yeah, i think you're going to have to reinstall
<EriC^^> could you have moved the contents elsewhere?
<mistralol> EriC^^: output of "cat /proc/mounts" would be good
<EriC^^> aps: try locate sources.list.d
<aps> EriC^^: no
<aps> EriC^^: fumblehool will take it from here, he has been using this machine for quite sometime now
<EriC^^> ok
<fumblehool> Eric^^ :/etc/apt/sources.list.d
<EriC^^> hmm
<EriC^^> try sudo updatedb
<EriC^^> then locate sources.list.d
<EriC^^> without the sudo
<fumblehool> Eric^^:updatedb: can not open a temporary file for `/var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db'
<fumblehool> should i try it with sudo?
<EriC^^> hmm no
<EriC^^> try find -name "sources.list.d"
<fumblehool> no output
<EriC^^> i guess it's gone
<EriC^^> you should backup and fresh install i guess
<fumblehool> hmm  Eric^^ thanks for helping
<dev089> Hi! I just installed ubuntu 15.04 vivid and i tried "apt-get -s install php5" which shows me to install 5.6 - though i need 5.5. I added ppa:ondrej/php5 to the apt sources, and when i run "apt-get -s install php5=5.5.26+dfsg-1+deb.sury.org~vivid+1" it shows that 5.5 is being installed, however, all dependent packages (php5-cli, php5-common ect.) will still be 5.6 - how can i change that?
<OerHeks> dev089, you might want to contact the ppa maintainer
<OerHeks> 1 read those issues a few times now, with ondrej ppa
<dev089> alright, so i might be better off going the compile php55 from source road?
<OerHeks> dev089, that would be a short solution, yes.
<OerHeks> i just wonder why you want 5.5 not 5.6
<EriC^^> fumblehool: no problem
<OerHeks> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=786909
<ubottu> Debian bug 786909 in chromium "chromium: unconditionally downloads binary blob" [Serious,Fixed]
<dev089> OerHeks: i have a few projects on that machine that are being developed (symfony 2.3 and 2.5), and i do not want to upgrade to latest doctrine dependencies for example
<kokut> anyone else is experiencing a bug in filezilla's GUI when connected to multiple sites?
<mpink> kokut, no, works fine for me. if you specify what you mean I could try if I can reproduce it
<ioria> mpink  maybe he was talking about this  , don't know http://trac.filezilla-project.org/ticket/9708
<uio> Hullo all. My machine freezes on big websites ; I think that I need to create a swap file... any advice on how to do so ?
<Guest42492> how important do you think learning vim or emacs is and does it really affect your productivity?
<ioria> vim is very powerful, but you need a good memory
<somsip> !swap | uio (although that would be an unexpected solution for that particular problem)
<ubottu> uio (although that would be an unexpected solution for that particular problem): swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<k1l_> Guest42492: that topic suits better into the offtopic channel: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest42492> Okay
<b4tm4n> is the best way to get modules to persist a reboot to add them to /etc/modules - i'm seeing varying answers and want to confirm
<k1l_> b4tm4n: yes
<b4tm4n> k1l_, ok, just add the module name to the file, for example "ip_tables" without quotes?
<b4tm4n> one module per line
<k1l_> one per line. yes
<k1l_> b4tm4n: but iptables should be working ootb on ubuntu
<b4tm4n> this is ubuntu server
<k1l_> and? how did you install iptables?
<b4tm4n> iptables was installed, but not loaded
<b4tm4n> default installation
<b4tm4n> scratch that, it was other modules i needed like iptable_nat
<Delicates> Is there a way to run memtest86 off the Kubuntu LiveDVD?
<k1l_> b4tm4n: are you sure you are talking about the kernel module?
<OerHeks> Delicates, sure, it is an option during boot.
<k1l_> b4tm4n: usually you install iptables from the repo and just make sure the iptables-script gets loaded on startup
<Delicates> I see no bootloader menu or anything when I boot from LiveCD, it boots straight into Linux
<OerHeks> Delicates, not from within live iso itself, that would slowdown memtest86
<OerHeks> Delicates, no live cd boots straigt into linux...
<Delicates> So LiveCD does not have memtest at all?
<b4tm4n> k1l_, actually, i was following an ubuntu guide on using ubuntu as a router. Their script  (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router) was using modprobe to load modules, but i just confirmed it's not necessary.
<OerHeks> Delicates, you didn't notice memtest ? http://members.iinet.net.au/~lantra9jp1/gurudumps/kubuntu/kubuntu01.jpg
<Delicates> Well that was a waste of a 1GB download
<Melio> is there a channel specific to ubuntu touch
<Delicates> OerHeks: I don't get a GRUB menu when I boot fromit
<Delicates> v15.04
<OerHeks> Melio, yes, join #ubuntu-touch
 * Melio hits the "that was easy" button
<Melio> thanks OerHeks
<Delicates> boots straight into GUI
<SeriousMatters> on bugs.launchpad.net, how to browse closed bugs?
<k1l_> SeriousMatters: check advanced search and make sure closed bugs is checked
<pbx> in case anyone else is using a Cinema Display that automatically sets its brightness too low: http://dpaste.com/24Z2PZQ
<Delicates> OerHeks: am I missing something?
<OerHeks> Delicates, i think so, boot again?
<Delicates> OerHeks: How do I get that GRUB menu when booting from Live DVD?
<OerHeks> Delicates, anyone that boots the iso, gets a menu install/live/memtest86.
<OerHeks> why don you ?
<ivan_on_trac_> I have Ubuntu 4.12 desktop. I want to remove the desktop. Leave it as a server.
<OerHeks> *don't
<ivan_on_trac_> sorry! 12.04
<Delicates> OerHeks: Ah found it, had to hit Escape to see it
<Delicates> rather old memtest86+ version, but at least it works :)
<SeriousMatters> k1l_: Thanks. But that's not the issue I had.  It seems bugs marked as duplicated are not shown by default.  I was looking for a bug I knew exist but marked as duplicate of a bug from another package. disabling 'hide duplicates' in advanced search solved it.
<professor_w> hello
 * professor_w chegou na sala
<emiliodiffer> hello
<SeriousMatters> the original bug is on another project so not listed, and the duplicated bug is hidden... :p
<professor_w> help me in ubuntu 12
<professor_w> plz
<BluesKaj> !pt | professor_w
<ubottu> professor_w: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<emiliodiffer> lalala
<ivan_on_trac> I have Ubuntu 12.04 desktop. I want to remove the desktop. Leave it as a server.
<ivan_on_trac> How do I do that?
<k1l_> uninstall ubuntu-desktop. then apt-get autoremove
<stiv2k> hi
<rypervenche> Hello
<stiv2k> what is recommended... to install standard ubuntu desktop and then install gnome from there..... or download ubuntu GNOME remix and install that?
<stiv2k> or is it the same ?
<stiv2k> as far as difficulty, messing up the system, etc
<Apachez> any of you with ubuntu 15.04 (64 bit), steam, intel hd 5000, oibaf drivers and have successfully runned portal and portal2 ?
<Apachez> for me both portal and portal2 crashes and leaves a dump in /tmp/dumps
<stiv2k> i installed 14.04.2 last night with intention of installing gnome, not realizing there is a specific ubuntu gnome release.... so should i REinstall with gnome or just put gnome on top of what i got
<OerHeks> stiv2k, not the remix please, use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/GetUbuntuGNOME
<stiv2k> OerHeks: that's what i meant
<stiv2k> OerHeks: but what i want to know is.... do i need to do that? or can i just install gnome on my current system and end up with the same result?
<OerHeks> stiv2k, sure, you can add any desktop, and choose from login
<stiv2k> OerHeks: so i can install gnome and remove unity and i'll have roughly the same exact thing as if i had installed ubuntuGNOME
<OerHeks> stiv2k, i would keep it clean, and install sidebyside, but that is me.
<OerHeks> stiv2k, removing desktop can give vary results :-(
<stiv2k> OerHeks: ok
<stiv2k> OerHeks: some people hate gnome3 and say kde is better....
<OerHeks> stiv2k, i like the solid kde apps, i use K3b on gnome
<geokjones> oh hello there
<akxwi-dave> I prefer XFCE and Unity to Gnome 3..  thats what make Linux great.. choice
<geokjones> new ubuntu user here =)
<akxwi-dave> hi
<stiv2k> OerHeks: huh? kde on gnome?
<OerHeks> k3b brings in a ton of dependencies, but it can,
<OerHeks> k3b, not kde :-S
<netameta> i did apt-get babel 1.4.0 , where can i find it on the system now
<ikonia> netameta: that won't do anything
<rypervenche> geokjones: If you have any questions, please let us know :)
<netameta> ikonia what do you mean ?
<geokjones> rypervenche, thank you very much. long time windows user, but a friend of mine has a little netbook with ubuntu on it. i dual booted it onto my laptop and fell in love
<TJ-> netameta: Pro-tip:  "dpkg -L <packagename> | grep bin/" will usually identify the executables of an *installed* package
<geokjones> discovered the studio flavor, and was sold
<netameta> ikonia, it did install it and when i do babel on the system its in filepath
<Pici> netameta: the command you provided is not a valid command.
<geokjones> wiped my windows laptop (including the recovery partition) and did a fresh ubuntu install
<geokjones> figure the best way to learn it is immersion.
<Raven67854> geokjones, Indeed
<netameta> Pici i had install
<TJ-> netameta: You wrote "apt-get babel" not "apt-get install babel"
<netameta> TJ- yea mistyped
<TJ-> netameta: I gathered; sometimes we are pedantic on here about what is typed as opposed to what you probably meant to type :)
<geokjones> seriously considering putting ubuntu on my phone too.
<geokjones> jury's still out on how wise that is, but i like to roll dice.
<netameta> TJ- that doesnt seem to find the package
<urangatang> apt-get install babe
<netameta> its installed
<netameta> when i type babel it gives me the short manual
<netameta> so it is install
<TJ-> netameta: "which bable"
<TJ-> netameta: "which babel"
<Pici> netameta: dpkg -L babel-1.4.0
<netameta> which babel worked
<netameta> its in /usr/bin/babel
<scrooge_mcduck> hello
<regedit> hello
<scrooge_mcduck> how can i grant a user to write an a directory?
<scrooge_mcduck> read/write in a directory
<regedit> chmod u+rw user directory
<scrooge_mcduck> nobody nogroup
<regedit> chmod u+rw nobody:nogroup directory
<netameta> Thanks TJ- and Pici
<regedit> oh heya TJ- ;)
<scrooge_mcduck> chmod: cannot access `nobody': No such file or directory ?
<scrooge_mcduck> used chmod u+rw nobody assets
<ivan_on_trac> I have removed the desktop. (apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop). But he continues starting at X. My Ubuntu11.10 32bits
<regedit> i am having trouble starting up (k)ubuntu, plasmashell, krunner, and some other stuff crashes upon startup
<TJ-> regedit: does that affect a guest session too, or just your regular user session
<ivan_on_trac> Oops! I want to start my ubuntu in X. without gui desktop. I've removed the package "ubuntu-desktop".
<Pici> ivan_on_trac: did you run apt-get autoremove afterwards (also, 11.10 is horribly out of support)
<ivan_on_trac> Pici: I've done this.
<ivan_on_trac> I just want to remove the desktop. And to boot into X. As a server.
<Pici> ivan_on_trac: servers don't have X, so I don't understand what you are asking.
<ivan_on_trac> Pici: without "X"
<ivan_on_trac> Start as a server. Text interface.
<OerHeks> nice server, without poodle/heartbleed fix :-(
<newnews> www.VALBOT.com provides domain valuations. Reporting globally on Site Traffic, Pagerank, Malware, WHOIS data, SEO & even Social Media presence.
<Pici> ivan_on_trac: remove the gdm or lightdm package, I don't even know what 11.10 shipped with.  It stopped receiving support in 2013.
<regedit> well i'm back, until webchat.freenode.net drops the connection again...
<regedit> im'a try to get command line IRC (like irssi) so i can chat here from shell, since my desktop is crashing (plasmashell, kderunner, among others crashing upon startup)
<TJ-> regedit: does that affect a guest session too, or just your regular user session
<regedit> any clues as to how/why everything is going horribly wrong with X / KDE / plasma / graphical desktop?
<regedit> where can i look?
<TJ-> regedit: try log-in as the Guest user
<boriseto> General Linux question, I hope I don't get flamed. Is it possible to start a second X server (or the right term for it) on CTRL+ALT+F8 for example?
<TJ-> boriseto: Yes, search "multiple X servers" for some guides
<boriseto> TJ-, thanks, I've just stomped on something that might work.
<fif0> I have a cups server an my clients are using it through /etc/cups/client.conf. I am able to print with the default document viewer in ubunut but it's not possible from the command line or okular. Every time I try to print a file I have to enter my password on the cups server. Any Ideas?
<k3asd`> hi there, someone have experience  with ipv6 on docker?
<pbx> k3asd`, jump right in and describe your problem
<k3asd`> pbx: I want configure ipv6 on all my docker containers and I have just only one public ipv6. is it possible?
<pbx> k3asd`, dunno, but it does sound more like a docker question than an ubuntu support question per se, you may get better/faster answers in a docker room
<tommy_the_dragon> Hi all, I am trying to set up xen hypervisor using ubuntu server 14.04.2 as dom0. I'm following the guide in the community help wiki. Because there is lots of ram, the install process wants to allocate a lot of swap when I choose guided LVM. I don't think I need much swap for dom0 (correct me if I am wrong) so how can I change that?
<tommy_the_dragon> I have limited disk space to play with so it's important
<onebitxajax> hi all,  i have a laptop with 2 graphioc card. Nvidia and intl. How can i force of use of nvidia card?
<k1l_> onebitxajax: set it in the bios or see if the nvidia driver has some options for that
<onebitxajax> k1l_: bios dont have option, and when i try set it on nvidia-settings give me error
<onebitxajax> without detail
<onebitxajax> just "error"
<tommy_the_dragon> onebitxajax: I hate that
<onebitxajax> tommy_the_dragon: me too
<TJ-> onebitxajax: You probably need the nvidia-prime driver
<HackerII>  /igs tommy_the_dragon
<onebitxajax> TJ-: what is that?
<TJ-> onebitxajax: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
<k1l_> onebitxajax: what nvidia driver and what ubuntu is it exactly?
<onebitxajax> kingkong1ok: ubuntu 12.04, NVIDIA Corporation GF117M [GeForce 610M/710M/820M, driver nvidia-331
<onebitxajax> 14.04***
<onebitxajax> ubuntu*
<onebitxajax> TJ-: its already installed
<k1l_> onebitxajax: "sudo prime-select nvidia" in terminal
<darkelfjuggalo> so i am going to reformat a 10 inch netbook to ubuntu, are there any specific settings i need to account for with a netbook?
<onebitX> sorry DC
<onebitX> any solution for me?
<cfhowlett> darkelfjuggalo, netbook?  I recommend lubuntu
<darkelfjuggalo> which desktop environment is lubuntu built on?
<k1l_> darkelfjuggalo: since netbooks are very slow start with lubuntu
<k1l_> darkelfjuggalo: lxde
<k1l_> !lubuntu | darkelfjuggalo
<ubottu> darkelfjuggalo: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<cfhowlett> !lxde | darkelfjuggalo
<ubottu> darkelfjuggalo: LXDE ( http://lxde.org/ ) is the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment used by !Lubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop ». See http://lubuntu.net/ for more information, and join #lubuntu for support.
<darkelfjuggalo> ok, im doing this for someone that is computer illiterate and used to windows, since ive never used lxde before, is it easy to teach?
<ioria> yes
<OerHeks> no, but easy to learn.
<k1l_> darkelfjuggalo: it looks somewhat like windows xp. so not a big deal
<darkelfjuggalo> great
<cfhowlett> darkelfjuggalo, looks very similar to xp.  in fact, you can install xp wallpapers and they might not even notice the difference
<OerHeks> cfhowlett, they will miss the antivirus
<OerHeks> .. which is a good thing
<cfhowlett> not sure if joking ...
<gianni_sky_walke> hey guys i need help my ububntu keeps crashing
<onebitX> how can i disable intel graphc card?
<gianni_sky_walke> i mean acting slow
<Marginerosso> ciao
<Marginerosso> !list
<ubottu> Marginerosso: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<pbx> why is it always 'ciao' with the warezers? are they all italian or is it just lingo?
<onebitX> pbx: i think they are noobs
<compdoc> italian noobs
<anon__> where are you from
<Pici> Theres an xchat plugin for warez stuff written by/for an italian programmer, I guess they just come here by default though.
<Pici> anon__: Earth.  This is the Official Ubuntu support channel. If you're looking for chat, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<darkelfjuggalo> i'm trying to get something to write an iso to a usb mem stick, but the application i usually use is downloading as exe even thouh they are linux versions
<ivan_on_trac> I removed this package: x11-common Ubuntu-12.04-Desktop. I do not want to start GUI. I want text interface. As a server.
<SchrodingersScat> !text | ivan_on_trac
<ubottu> ivan_on_trac: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<SchrodingersScat> darkelfjuggalo: dd? unetbootin? several others?
<darkelfjuggalo> unetbootin
<darkelfjuggalo> i tried from multiple sources
<TJ-> darkelfjuggalo: "sudo dd if=/path/to/file.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M" (where sdX is the device-name of the plugged-in USB device discovered using "lsblk")
<ioria> !info unetbootin
<ubottu> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 608-1 (vivid), package size 226 kB, installed size 827 kB
<egyptian[work]> hi there - i have a box with 4 nics. eth0 was configured and working. when i configure eth1 i lose connectivity on both. any ideas?
<zykotick9> ^ unetbootin is known to cause problems with hybrid ISO images
<egyptian[work]> !info interfaces
<ubottu> Package interfaces does not exist in vivid
<TJ-> egyptian[work]: does eth1 change the default gateway to something invalid?
<egyptian[work]> TJ-: duh
<OerHeks> egyptian[work], use paste.ubuntu.com for your config, how would we have any ideas?
<egyptian[work]> the danges of copy and paste
<egyptian[work]> password
<egyptian[work]> password
<egyptian[work]> dang! now everyone knows my password!
<HackerII> gettem
<OerHeks> egyptian[work], don't worry, your eth0 is not working
<Guest96173> hey egyption work
<Guest96173> how can i fix download speed from terminal or updater ?
<gambl0re> i have npm, nvm, aptitutde and apt-get. is that gonna be a problem?
<kylert> whats wrong with the download speeds
<Guest96173> i'm trying to install latest upgrade but it keeps going under 1kb/s at times
<Guest96173> then it just fails to fetch update
<elliefitzy> does ubuntu use .libs? the sdk I downloaded (Specifically for linux) does not have .lib files...
<kylert> check the servers your connected to
<Guest96173> how do i optimize my servers?
<Guest96173> and or check them
<Guest96173> still new to ubuntu :/
<kylert> search for "Software and Update" and look for "Download From"
<kylert> Guest96173: welcome to linux then'
<Spr1ng> I'm trying to restore an image of a HD I took using "dd if=/dev/sda conv=sync,noerror bs=64K | gzip -c  > /media/Backup/sda/sda.img.gz" but when I initiate "gunzip -c /media/Backup/sda/sda.img.gz | dd of=/dev/sda conv=sync,noerror bs=64K" it just returns to the prompt and doesn't do anything, how can I troubleshoot this to find out why it's not proceeding?
<Guest96173> thx kylert
<ivan_on_trac> SchrodingersScat: It worked! GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT = "text" - But in Ubuntu11.10-desktop. It did not work.
<Guest96173> hey kylert which one do i select from the "download from"?
<cfhowlett> Guest96173, also #ubuntu-server and fullcirclemagazine.org     see the special downloads "Perfect Server" issue
<alfacent> APPLE WATCH microphone can identify your surroundings and use GSR sensor to monitor STRESS LEVELS they trigger
<Pici> alfacent: *gasp* what does that have to do with Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> alfacent, offtopic = we don't care.  discuss it elsewhere
<freeone3000> I've uninstalled isb, but can no longer access my settings menu. How can I have the settings menu without having an IME?
<OerHeks> i am more concerned about https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=786909
<ubottu> Debian bug 786909 in chromium "chromium: unconditionally downloads binary blob" [Serious,Fixed]
<Vespero> Does anyone know if it's possible to pause/resume testdisk's image creation process?
<YamakasY> is there a ubuntu phone channel ?
<cfhowlett> !phone | YamakasY
<ubottu> YamakasY: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<elliefitzy> does ubuntu use .libs? the sdk I downloaded (Specifically for linux) does not have .lib files...
<YamakasY> kewl thanks
<elliefitzy> libs being library files, which are used for developement on windows
<OerHeks> !find lib
<ubottu> Found: appstream-glib-doc, binutils-dev, cliff-tablib, cracklib-runtime, d-shlibs, dialog, djvulibre-dbg, e2fslibs, e2fslibs-dbg, e2fslibs-dev (and 20093 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=lib&searchon=names&suite=vivid&section=all
<OerHeks> elliefitzy, to build sourcecode, you'll need the -dev packages
<irssi_> Does ubuntu server come with screen and tmux preinstalled?
<cfhowlett> !server | irssi_
<OerHeks> irssi_, no
<ubottu> irssi_: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<elliefitzy> OerHeks: can you ellaborate?
<freeone3000> elliefitzy: Convention for linux: .so files are dynamically-linked binary (.dll on windows), .a files are statically-linked binary (.lib on windows).
<OerHeks> elliefitzy,  you asked for lib library's, tons of them in ubuntu
<elliefitzy> freeone3000: so the .a files contained in the program are the same as the .lib files on windows?
<freeone3000> elliefitzy: Ecosystem strongly prefers shared library files, especially with .debs - you specify which packages need to be preinstalled, which ensures the .sos are available.
<freeone3000> elliefitzy: Yes.
<elliefitzy> freeone3000: do I link to them the same way?
<BTJustice> I am kicking around the idea of making a Ubuntu Server file server.  It would have to have the ability to be controlled by a Windows Server.  I want to be able for the Ubuntu Server to create user folders for Documents, Pictures, Videos, etc. and not to be accessed by any other user other than the account the folders are for.  Does Ubuntu Server have a way of knowing if the user changes their Windows password and updates it on the Ubuntu Server?
<freeone3000> elliefitzy: gcc takes options very different from msvc. 'info gcc' for how to link against stuff (you don't usually use the linker directly, unlike with vctools)
<irssi_> OerHeks: Is i
<cfhowlett> !server | BTJustice, irssi_  ask in the server channel
<ubottu> BTJustice, irssi_  ask in the server channel: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<elliefitzy> freeone3000: thank you so much! I have been looking for this answer for a very long time!
<freeone3000> BTJustice: Samba can act as a Windows Domain controller, which does what you want.
<irssi_> OerHeks: Is it so: the amazon image has aforementioned pre installed?
<BTJustice> freeone3000 So if a user is on a Windows workstation and decides or needs to change their password, it will also be updated on their files on the Ubuntu Server?
<freeone3000> BTJustice: How a windows domain works: Individual computers don't have users, the domain controller has users. Users changing their passwords do it through the domain controller. Individual computers don't have files, they have a shared profile loaded from the domain server.
<snkcld> how can i modify my unity shortcut to move a window to a _corner_, and not just right or left
<freeone3000> BTJustice: A lot of this is dependent on group policy, but this is one sequence of settings (through ActiveDirectory) which does what you want.
<OerHeks> irssi_, that amazon vm is tweaked, so not original ubuntu server.
<snkcld> eg: Super+Down+Right to bottom right
<BTJustice> freeone3000: Alright.  Thanks.  It sucks I have to have a Winodws Server to keep the Windows 7 workstations security set.  Can't have users changing system settings and such.
<irssi_> OerHeks ok then
<freeone3000> BTJustice: MSDN has great articles on this setup. Samba has less-great docs on how to set up Samba as a domain controller with active directory. If you're doing this, I advise to actually use a Windows Server copy here, since you have money.
<MonkeyDust> irssi_  I havent followed... looking for a preinstalled ubuntu server in virtualbox?
<[nemo_]> .
<ePirat> Hello
<__nemo__> hi
<ePirat> After launching a game with vine and exiting it, my screen resolution is still super small
<ePirat> how can I reset it to the usual one
<ePirat> ?
<__nemo__> restarting your box doesnt fix it?
<ePirat> __nemo__, it does but it's annoying to restart every time I exit the game
<__nemo__> very true
<ePirat> __nemo__, so I would like to write a script that starts it and afterwards resets my screen resolution
<__nemo__> can you use 'xrandr --size [resolution]' ?
<semata> hi all
<ePirat> __nemo__, seems to work, thanks!
<__nemo__> cheers
<Guest40887> hello
<Guest40887> can anyone help me be able to download updates on gnome 14.10?
<Guest40887> when I try to download upgrade for 15.04 it always says failed after hanging for a while
<Guest91245> Hi i just logged on and wanna know if someone could assist me in getting to know Ubuntu better and getting around it
<Guest40887> I don't know what to do anymore
<cfhowlett> !manual | Guest91245,  read and heed
<ubottu> Guest91245,  read and heed: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Osmodivs> Hello. After compiling and installing Blender, is there a way to have it in Menu>Graphics whithout the add program option? I want to type blender and have the program, not go /path/to/folder/where/the/bin/is
<lotuspsychje> Osmodivs: why didnt you install blender from repos?
<Osmodivs> lotuspsychje, I have Ubuntu 14.04 and it is an OLD version
<pankid> I am trying to get a newer version of apache2 installed on ubuntu 14.04 because my pci scanner is giving me grief about a mod_lua vulnerability which does not effect 14.04. What s the best way to get a newer version of apache installed? PPA? Compile?
<MonkeyDust> !info blender
<ubottu> blender (source: blender): Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.72.b+dfsg0-3build1 (vivid), package size 20157 kB, installed size 66408 kB
<MonkeyDust> !info blender trusty
<lotuspsychje> Osmodivs: its reccomended to use package versions for your ubuntu version
<ubottu> blender (source: blender): Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.69-4ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 17777 kB, installed size 59572 kB
<Osmodivs> lotuspsychje, So there is no way to do what I want?
<MonkeyDust> Osmodivs  try using the !backports
<Osmodivs> blender backports?
<MonkeyDust> !backports | Osmodivs
<ubottu> Osmodivs: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<ubuntu-mate> How do I change the theme?
<lotuspsychje> !pinning | Osmodivs or this way
<ubottu> Osmodivs or this way: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<lotuspsychje> !theme | ubuntu-mate
<ubottu> ubuntu-mate: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<MonkeyDust> ubottu  with unity tweak
<ubottu> MonkeyDust: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu-mate   with unity tweak
<ubuntu-mate> Thanks Ubottu.
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu-mate  are you using MATE?
<OerHeks> mate-tweak then
<Osmodivs> thanks, but is there a way during installation to tell the installer to install Blender in the menu?
<Osmodivs> mak install "where?"
<Osmodivs> make*
<auronandace> !checkinstall | Osmodivs
<ubottu> Osmodivs: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<lost_and_unfound> Greetings, so I just deleted my series dir... *no comment* I am running photorec to get all the files back. However, the filenames are now f176075416.mp4 etc... Is there a site / application to look at the hash/md5 of the file and get the possible series name, season and episode, or even the subtilites so I can script that into renaming the files more accurately?
<reisio> series?
<reisio> ah
<reisio> there's a tvdb somewhere
<reisio> http://thetvdb.com/ etc.
 * reisio doesn't really trust internet stuff enough for that
 * reisio is too picky
<lost_and_unfound> reisio: yip, I am running filebot for my renaming, was hoping there is a hash on the file I could possibly use
<reisio> sounds like you already found something, then
<nakanut> Is anyone familiar with the HP255, 355, 455 laptops from eBuyer?
<lotuspsychje> nakanut: we have seen the atricle on omgubuntu why?
<MonkeyDust> Osmodivs  look in /usr/share/applications/ and drag the icon to the launch bar
<nakanut> They are (OEM) preloaded with a 12.04 LTS image, but you can't upgrade with a DVD.iso
<reisio> nakanut: why can't you
<nakanut> Wondering wether a sudo dist upgrade command would do any better
<reisio> why would you update from an image if you could update with a command...
<auronandace> !dist-upgrade | nakanut
<ubottu> nakanut: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<geek> i
<mrdiesel>  hi , i am trying to connect to Ubuntu server with ssh but it show me this error http://pastebin.com/QsiqPZ8i , Please help ,NB: it's work from my second pc
<reisio> mrdiesel: you change the default port?
<mrdiesel> now it is still 22
<shomon> hi, I have an ubuntu computer I'm trying to get online. I've managed to connect a usb wifi key and lsusb recognises it...
<shomon> but how do I get it to pick up that it has wifi?
<OerHeks> shomon, maybe that device needs a closed source driver/firmware, connect with cable and use the additional driver tool
<OerHeks> open bash > driver # and the tool should show up
<shomon> sorry just type driver in a terminal?
<delia> please i need help
<delia> ???
<grinchier> ?
<delia> im  using for few days..
<shomon> can you be more specific delia?
<delia> lm mint 17.1 rebecca
<delia> ... now i can not start it ...
<delia> some problem with driver gpu...
<shomon> OerHeks, do you mean it should just work automatically if I manage to run a cable to it?
<delia> now im on  live cd
<OerHeks> !mint | delia we don't support mint, it has its own issues
<ubottu> delia we don't support mint, it has its own issues: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<delia> sure
<OerHeks> shomon, yes, for most wifi donges
<OerHeks> *dongels
<shomon> ok thanks very much.. I'll find a cat5 :)
<delia> irc.spotchat.org
<beterraba> tet
<dgarstang> Can someone give me a clue as to what's wrong with this? https://gist.github.com/dgarstang/30a2a079ab30f2fb212d I keep getting a 40 trying to access /srv, /srv/apt, /apt and /
<dgarstang> oops 403
<delia> i can not connect to any other room
<delia> ..?
<eightsent> i'm trying to mount a non android device as a multimedia device to transfer music to an sd card. this has worked in previous versions of ubuntu however in 14.10 it is not working. i've installed mtp-tools and tried mtp-detect however that doesn't work either. any other suggestions? i used to be able to 'sudo mount /dev/media0 /mnt/phone or sudo mount /dev/usb0 /mnt/phone'
<grinchier> delia: mint irc chat is set up by default on the live usb,  so thats strange lol
<delia> no  the only live cd i have  is something called kali and i have no clue how to use it so i just downloaded the x chat
<lotuspsychje> !kali | delia
<ubottu> delia: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<delia> the mint 17.1 i have on HD  but i can not  do anything coz of the  driver setting
<mramish> one question are the improvements backported from 15.04 to 14.04 LTS ?
<mramish> i mean unity
<lotuspsychje> mramish: what do you need to know exactly?
<delia> ok so how please can i connect to mint 17.1 rebecca  room please help me i m new here
<grinchier> same way you did to ubuntu,  but with irc.spotchat.org instead
<lotuspsychje> delia: type /j #kali-linux
<grinchier> lol
<delia> why would i  go to cali linux?
<delia> i have problem with mint !!!!
<reisio> can't think of a reason, myself
<lotuspsychje> delia: then goto mint channel
<eightsent> i'm trying to mount a non android device as a multimedia device to transfer music to an sd card. this has worked in previous versions of ubuntu however in 14.10 it is not working. i've installed mtp-tools and tried mtp-detect however that doesn't work either. any other suggestions? i used to be able to 'sudo mount /dev/media0 /mnt/phone or sudo mount /dev/usb0 /mnt/phone'
<delia> HOW? PLEASE
<lotuspsychje> delia: OerHeks triggered you already howto
<grinchier> delia: how did you get to ubuntu channel/
<lotuspsychje> eightsent: did you enable usb debugging in your android device?
<delia> i type #ubuntu
<grinchier> what client are you using?
<grinchier> oh xchat?
<eightsent> lotuspsychje: its a non android device (just a regular non touch screen phone) that has mass storage capabilites
<delia> x chat
<grinchier> kali comes with x chat?
<delia> but is on live cd just downloaded
<delia> no i did sudo apt-get install xchat
<lotuspsychje> eightsent: wich device please?
<eightsent> lotuspsychje: its worked in previous versions of ubuntu by just reg plug n play or worst case having to manually mount it 'mount /dev/media0 /mnt/phone'
<grinchier> i'm not sure about x-chat but with hexcaht,  you click up top where it says server
<lotuspsychje> eightsent: maybe you could upgrade to 15.04, as 14.10 will be eol soon
<grinchier> oh no i'm sorry you click where it says xchat, and then network list
<delia> well i have here server lists
<delia> but if i try to connect id wont let me
<eightsent> lotuspsychje:  samsung 8CH-R356C
<grinchier> delia: i dunno what to tell  ya
<delia> is there any command i can copy here  and be redirected to mint help please? that is really importand to me
<Jinxed-> how can I get my ubuntu machine to act as dns server
<grinchier> delia I don't think so
<tr4cerl4ne> #join reddit-cyberpunk
<eightsent> lotuspsychje: ty!
<Jinxed-> delia, rm -rf
<grinchier> google how to add server to x-chat
<delia> rm -rf
<Pici> ...
<reisio> delia: irc://irc.spotchat.org/linuxmint-help
<Pici> Jinxed-: Please don't suggest that, users are gullible.
<Jinxed-> delia, in case you didn't realize that was a bad joke
<delia> ** Found your hostname (cpe-489723.ip.primehome.com)
<delia> * *** You're banned! Email opers@SpotChat.org with the ERROR line below for help.
<delia> * Closing link: (root@cpe-489723.ip.primehome.com) [K-Lined: Don't IRC as root!]
<Pici> don't kile as root.
<grinchier> haha
<Pici> !rootirc | delia
<ubottu> delia: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<delia> how?
<grinchier> why did you get banned delia?
<Pici> delia: don't use sudo to start your irc client.
<delia> people i have no clue what are you talking about !!! all i need is help with my driver on mint so please
<delia> i did not use sudo
<delia> it is default
<delia> root@kali:~# xchat
<Pici> delia: use http://spotchat.org/connect/ then.
<delia>  http://spotchat.org/connect/
<delia> ??
<Pici> delia: Its a website. go to it.
<Jinxed-> I feel like dnsmasq should be very easy to setup but it doesn't seem to work for me
<grinchier> root? lol
<grinchier> what a spy
<lotuspsychje> delia: why dont you just make your life easy and install ubuntu 14.04
<delia> kiwiirc.com uses an invalid security certificate.
<delia> The certificate is not trusted because the issuer certificate has expired.
<delia> The certificate will not be valid until 18.11.2014 08:35. The current time is 04.10.2006 00:54.
<delia> (Error code: sec_error_expired_issuer_certificate)
<delia> omg
<alexclark> can you do a case insensitive cp?
<MonkeyDust> delia  go to Community > Chatroom http://community.linuxmint.com/
<delia> ok im there
<delia> ?
<Pici> alexclark: no, why would you want to do that?
<delia> is asking me for user name and pass
<grinchier> delia: unban me from spotchat
<grinchier> lol
<lotuspsychje> grinchier: please use this channel for support only
<MonkeyDust> delia  type /j ##mint and ask there
<delia> i didnt ban you !!! how to do it?
<alexclark> Pici: doing a file import and the files that inform me of the files i need to copy are not so strict
<grinchier> your telling me that? lol
<grinchier> meanwhile your feeding this spy?  too funny
<Pici> grinchier: enough with the nonsense.
<delia> ?
<Pici> alexclark: I didn't really understand what you just said.
<alexclark> Pici me niether
<Pici> delia: Click on Community and then Chat on the link that MonkeyDust gave you. We cannot help you any further.
<grinchier> stay gullible
<delia> ok
<lotuspsychje> alexclark: can you give us exact details of what your are trying please?
<Midoshi27> I have a website app that sends emails to my companies clients. For some reason large files aren't being uploaded properly. I've changed the upload_file_size in apache2/php.ini to 100M but that hasn't done anything. Are there any other configurations in Ubuntu I should be looking at regarding upload?
<xentity1x> Hi! Can anyone help me figure out why no audio is coming from my bluetooth speaker. It's paired and I selected it as output under sound setting.
<lotuspsychje> !bluetooth | xentity1x maybe here?
<ubottu> xentity1x maybe here?: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<alexclark> lotuspsychje: I have a php script that reads a bunch of meta data files
<alexclark> one field i read is a filename and i need to `cp` that file
<lotuspsychje> alexclark: maybe the ##php guys know this?
<alexclark> some of those fields say 'der.PDF', but the actual file is 'der.pdf'
<xentity1x> lostupsychje, thanks for the link, but that mostly covers how to pair a bluetooth device, which I've already done. My problem is with actually getting it to play audio.
<__nemo__> xentity1x: Did you go over your audio manager and set the right output, I usually find my audio-solutions there
<alexclark> lotuspsychje: not really, php is just running the shell command.
<funkt> hi there I am trying to get shared folders to work in lubuntu on vbox with no luck anyone here help?
<lotuspsychje> xentity1x: do you have blueman installed also?
<__nemo__> alexclark: Is your problem the uppercase letters?
<MonkeyDust> funkt  did you install the guest additions?
<alexclark> __nemo__: yeah
<__nemo__> alexclark: you can send the output into a 'tr' string to make it all lowercase if that helps.. 'tr A-Z a-z' makes all uppercase letters into lowercase
<funkt> Hi there Yes I have managed too
<__nemo__> just pipe it through.. 'echo SOMETHING | tr A-Z a-z'
<funkt> although when I look at shared folders it says that I need to install guest ad - confused
<MonkeyDust> funkt  what happens when you try to share folders in vbox?
<MonkeyDust> funkt  yes, that's what i said, install guest additions
<funkt> Thats what Ive done
<funkt> is there a way I can check if guest additions has been installed?
<funkt> terminal command or something?
<lotuspsychje> funkt: can this help? http://www.binarytides.com/vbox-guest-additions-ubuntu-14-04/
<MonkeyDust> funkt  in the vbox control panel, go to Staorage > IDE controller ... do you see the guest addtitions?
<MonkeyDust> Storage*
<funkt> yep I do
<funkt> I am sure I have installed it
<MonkeyDust> funkt  try closing and reopening the VM
<funkt> except modprobe vboxvfs says FATAL Module vboxvfs not found
<funkt> I have shutdown and restarted several times
<funkt> does that mean that vbox guest additions are not working?
<nbusrone> Planing to get an SSD for ubuntu but worry about data corruption , https://blog.algolia.com/when-solid-state-drives-are-not-that-solid
<nbusrone> Would like to know anyone facing any data corrupted on SSD on ubuntu ?
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: buy a samsung pro 850 + ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: thats a myth data gets lost on ssd'd, ask in ##hardware to know more
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: ssd + ubuntu fits very well
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje : All samsung ssd is broken :( will ask at hardware
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: what you mean broken
<darkelfjuggalo> Formatting a USB memory stick to be an ISO installer, what is the correct format?
<MonkeyDust> funkt  what are the guest and host?
<lotuspsychje> !usb | darkelfjuggalo
<ubottu> darkelfjuggalo: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<funkt> MonkeyDust thanks for your help im for a beerio cheers for all your help!
<lotuspsychje> !trim | nbusrone
<ubottu> nbusrone: Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. Ubuntu 14.04 activates it by default. For older versions, see http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<god_phantom> hey all, i bought one of these Hybrid SSD drives. it's like 60GB.  is there a utility that could migrate my install to that drive?
<lotuspsychje> !clone | god_phantom
<ubottu> god_phantom: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<lotuspsychje> god_phantom: backup with cloning packages, like clonezilla perhaps
<xentity1x> lotuspsychje, no I have bluez. What does blueman do?
<lotuspsychje> !info blueman | xentity1x worth a try perhaps
<ubottu> xentity1x worth a try perhaps: blueman (source: blueman): Graphical bluetooth manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.99~alpha1-1ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 1628 kB, installed size 4857 kB
<god_phantom> what i wanted to do was mirror onto that drive, then break the mirror and update grub.conf appropriately.  but apt-clone seems like so much less of a headache
<god_phantom> lol
<MonkeyDust> xentity1x  blueman is bluetooth manager, very handy tool
<lotuspsychje> god_phantom: I WOULD CLEAN INSTALL ON A
<lotuspsychje> god_phantom: an ssd , sorry for caps
<god_phantom> no worries.  that's probly the route ima go, tbh
<god_phantom> no need to get fancy
<god_phantom> apt-clone is sweet, though
<ianorlin> I thought the reason people use cloning software is because of license keys on windows
<dcarmich> When I try to set up CDE on Ubuntu 15.04, there are some font-display issues as shown here: http://i.imgur.com/oL16KOG.png
<dcarmich> What could cause this?
<ianorlin> although if you install on an xfs partition how well would xfs_copy work for transfering an install to an ssd from an xfs partition?
<dcarmich> (I see 'Cannot convert string "-dt-interface user-medium-r-normal-m*-*-*-*-*" to type FontStruct.)
<JinjaNinja> I need some help getting my USB audio interface to work with my computer. I've already selected my USB audio interface as the microphone input, so that much I know is working.
<andy__> Is there a channel for google-chrome?
<Fuchs> andy__: #chrome
<Fuchs> andy__: for future reference: you can search for channels with alis, see /msg alis help list. /msg alis list *searchterm* looks for channel names containing searchterm. /msg alis list * -topic *searchterm* looks for channel topics containing searchterm.
<god_phantom> dcarmich: i found this linke:  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/error-message-regarding-fonts-in-grace-943919/
<OerHeks> dcarmich, see this page: http://sourceforge.net/p/cdesktopenv/wiki/LinuxBuild/ maybe you need xfonts-100dpi-transcode package, xfonts-100dpi aswell
<OerHeks> god_phantom +1 same solution
<dcarmich> I have both xfonts-100dpi and xfonts-75dpi installed.
<dcarmich> (and the transcoded packages)
<OerHeks> also the transcoded?
<OerHeks> ohoke
<god_phantom> did you restart X after installing?
<god_phantom> (logout / login)
<dcarmich> yes..
<andy__> I would like to set up a browser to download to a specific directory whenever I download something from coursera.com.  Does chrome have that capability?
<andy__> Is there another browser that  I should look at?
<MonkeyDust> andy__  there's also #chrome
<dcarmich> I have the ttfs installed, but still the same issue.
<andy__> MonkeyDust, Thanks.  I have already joined that channel.
<andy__> I am more interested in browsing and downloading, than using Chrome in a certain way.
<MonkeyDust> andy__  so you're looking for a browser that can do that
<andy__> I am also satisfied if I can do it with a command line option.
<andy__> I have tried to do it with curl, but with no luck so far.
<god_phantom> andy__: just found this github repo that'll let you do it over cmd line.  https://github.com/coursera-dl/coursera
<lotuspsychje> andy__: i used links2 to grab livesets from soundcloud in the past, lagless :p
<andy__> god_phantom, Thanks that looks like a good option.  I think it will take time to set up.
<god_phantom> i don't know how familiar you are with python, let me know if you're confused about some of the commands
<andy__> lotuspsychje, Thanks.  I will see if links2 can browse to coursera.com successfully.  I think this is more in line with what  I was looking for.
<shomon> hi, I have a computer which I plugged into the network via eth0 and all I get with ifconfig is lo
<shomon> how do I get eth0 to show up?
<andy__> shomon, Is it an ATI card?
<zykotick9> shomon: does "ifconifg -a" show it?
<shomon> no... it won't show
<shomon> ah I did service network-manager restart and it did something!
<shomon> what is the easiest way to upgrade it over eth0? via synaptic or apt-get dist-upgrade?
<grinchier> upgrade what?
<freeone3000> What package provides the "Settings" application? I'm trying to unset some vexing keyboard shortcuts that Unity set.
<grinchier> apt-file search settings
<grinchier> freeone3000: just go into the menu settings
<freeone3000> grinchier: It's not currently installed.
<grinchier> gnome-settings?  not sure
<freeone3000> gnome-settings gives me a quite interesting "about this phone" menu and allows me to set my CMDA provider.
<god_phantom> freeone3000: dey gon' unify dem OS' dawg
<giacomo>  /EXEC cd $HOME/.xchat2/xchat-2.8.6 && ./install.sh
<freeone3000> gnome-settings gives me a quite interesting "about this phone" menu and allows me to set my CMDA provider.?
<freeone3000> Sorry.
<freeone3000> god_phantom: Again, in english?
<god_phantom> freeone3000: Canonical is probably going to move towards unifying elements of their OS b/w phone and desktop
<god_phantom> freeone3000: dey gon' unify dem OS' dawg
<freeone3000> god_phantom: I wouldn't have a problem with this, except that I can't actually set keyboard shortcuts from the phone settings dialog. Also, I am not on a phone.
<loxxs> hi
<loxxs> hlep
<god_phantom> loxxs: are u having a gud day?
<loxxs> if a women has been with a black man , it means she is spoiled beyond any cleansing?
<lotuspsychje> !ot | loxxs
<ubottu> loxxs: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<loxxs> ?
<loxxs> idiot
<whitehead> Hi
<whitehead> i installed ubuntu 15.04
<whitehead> first time using linux
<lotuspsychje> whitehead: how can we help you mate
<GooglesHisWayThr> what seems to be the problem
<prosodyContext> I clicked close on KeePassX and now its in the background and I can't see the window. How do I activate/bring to foreground?? I am not sure if I clicked save before I minmized it. It was opened as root.
<whitehead> i didn't partition anything i just chose to install it on 24 gb ssd
<andy__> whitehead, Welcome to Linux.
<GooglesHisWayThr> what brand of ssd?
<whitehead> msata i think
<lotuspsychje> whitehead: auto partitioning is good also
<GooglesHisWayThr> k
<whitehead> but
<whitehead> my hdd
<whitehead> is mounting when i open it
<whitehead> and when i try to create new folder on it
<whitehead> i get: Error creating directory: Cannot allocate memory
<vincenzo> HII
<vincenzo> ITALIN
<lotuspsychje> !it | vincenzo
<ubottu> vincenzo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<god_phantom> my supervisor just asked me if Office 365 would work in Linux.  lol he's an IT supervisor
<freeone3000> god_phantom: No. Annoyingly.
<lotuspsychje> god_phantom: there are office web-apps for ubuntu
<freeone3000> Not through wine, not through cedega, not through mono, and it doesn't actually virtualize.
<jpds> god_phantom: lol.
<god_phantom> freeone3000: i'm talking about the web-based one
<freeone3000> god_phantom: It technically works, but you're better off using the Android version in an Android emulator.
<god_phantom> freeone3000: i'm talking about the webbased one
<whitehead> can some1 help me ?
<freeone3000> god_phantom: Right. The web-based version is awful. Android version is better.
<lotuspsychje> freeone3000: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/07/run-microsoft-office-web-apps-ubuntu-desktop
<freeone3000> lotuspsychje: And they're *still awful*.
<polyphagia> how fast are the android emulators?
<polyphagia> which is recommended?
<freeone3000> polyphagia: Well, there's really just the one, it's qemu so it's not great. HAXM works with an x86 image, but you're still using the qemu image. Some people have had success installing x86 android onto vmware.
<polyphagia> yeah i've put x86 android on virtualbox and it works fine
<polyphagia> i'll have to try the ARM version
<polyphagia> never used anything proprietary on it though
<god_phantom> it works tremendous for me
<god_phantom> anyway, i told him it would, but what wouldn't work is ordering pizza online
<god_phantom> i really need a new job do u think Canonical would hire me?
<acz32> polyphagia: you can run andriod in a vm? cool
<polyphagia> you can run android on your x86 netbook natively if you wanted to :P
<acz32> does that mean you can install apps and stuff?
<polyphagia> yeah
<acz32> interesting
<polyphagia> although i don't think it'd work perfectly for all of them
<giacomo> .xchat2/budus.so
<Scroll_Tro0L> I'm trying to setup a node server script as a service and I'm seeing some old posts around and what to confirm what I should be using. Is upstart still the way to go or do I still want to put things in init.d?
<god_phantom> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<god_phantom> Scroll_Tro0L: that was me just trying something, not meant to answer you
<MonkeyDust> god_phantom  nex time, ise /msg ubottu to test !factoids
<MonkeyDust> use*
<god_phantom> Thanks, MonkeyDust will do.  sorry for any inconvenience
<Cerealkill3r> hey guys,does anyone have ubuntu 15.04 installed?
<xangua> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<YamakasY> anyone an idea about creating a script that checks free -m and restarts a service when mem is almost filled ?
<pondo> can someone tell me how to copy a jpg file in to /boot/grub
<_Raiz> pondo, Simply copy paste it.
<Cerealkill3r> @pondo can't you cp <filename> ?
<_Raiz> You'll need root access.
<MonkeyDust> YamakasY  #bash would be a better place for scripting questions
<YamakasY> MonkeyDust: yeah might be
<pondo> sudo cp <filename> will copy but then you can't open the file any ideas
<andy__> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<Apachez> any of you with ubuntu 15.04 (64 bit), steam, intel hd 5000, oibaf drivers and have successfully runned portal and portal2 ?
<BuzzBuzzard> pondo is due to file lock issue?
<pondo> any work around
<BuzzBuzzard> unlock
<pondo> explain please
<BuzzBuzzard> pondo: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6257702/how-do-i-copy-a-locked-file-directly-from-the-disk-and-make-sure-that-the-file-i
<Cerealkill3r> Can someone with ubuntu 15.04 help me with  an error that i have? in my terminal when i run sudo apt-get update i get 2 errors: Err http://ppa.launchpad.net vivid/main amd64 Packages
<Cerealkill3r>   404  Not Found
<Cerealkill3r> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net vivid/main i386 Packages
<Cerealkill3r>   404  Not Found
<nopf> MonkeyDust: while sleep 10 ; do free -m | awk '/^Mem:/ {if ($4 < 100) {exit 0} else {exit 1} }' && echo "LOW MEM" && restart-service.sh ; done
<MonkeyDust> nopf  address YamakasY
<Bashing-om> CarterF: Pastebin the outputs of termianl commands ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' so we see the errors in context, and can verify the source .
<nopf> YamakasY: ^^
<nopf> MonkeyDust: sorry, yeah
<Bashing-om> Cerealkill3r: ^^ CarterF Soory about the hightlight .. fat fingering and not paying attention .
<Novice201y> Hi. Does anyone here has Sublime Text 3 installed, and could paste here command that starts this app from Start Menu shortcut?
<YamakasY> nopf: ?
<YamakasY> nopf: oh I see!
<YamakasY> thanks
<Cerealkill3r> Bashing-om ,no problem i'm new to the IRC ,does it happen that you have the same username on the ubuntu forums?
<Bashing-om> Cerealkill3r: Not a coincidence, same same person in both accounts .
<mguy> Novice201y: you mean a unity menu icon launcher?
<nopf> YamakasY: oh, possibly you want /cache:/ for the net amount instead of /^Mem:/ which could be much lower without being critical
<Novice201y> mguy, Yes
<mguy> Novice201y: Have you made a .desktop file like this http://askubuntu.com/questions/513727/software-icon-from-sublime-text-isnt-displayed-in-launcher
<dougquaid> I added a module to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and then used rmmod to get rid of it, but it still auto loads. Do I need to reboot for changes to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf to take effect?
<YamakasY> nopf: ok thanks!
<Novice201y> mguy, I have everything but erased command from this shortcut.
<cyphaw> Hello, I'd need some help with name resolution on my lan
<Bashing-om> Cerealkill3r: Ya still with us ? Do you require guidance on the use of the "pastebinit" tool ?
<Cerealkill3r> Yes,i made some toast
<cyphaw> I have 2 computers on my lan, one is the gateway and provide a wlan, the other is connected on the lan. When I do "nslookup gateway_name", I get 127.0.0.1 on both computers
<Cerealkill3r> You answered my question in the forums,and i thought the problem was fixed,but sadly it's not
<cyphaw> Is there a way to correctly get name resolution without setting them manually in /etc/hosts?
<Bashing-om> Cerealkill3r: Well, shucks, Lay our ears back and fix it then . Pastebin the above and we have a looksee .
<Cerealkill3r> just a sec
<Cerealkill3r> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net vivid/main amd64 Packages
<Cerealkill3r>   404  Not Found
<Cerealkill3r> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net vivid/main i386 Packages
<Cerealkill3r>   404  Not Found
<Cerealkill3r> Running Ubuntu 15.04
<MonkeyDust> Cerealkill3r  use a !pastebin for multiple lines
<Cerealkill3r> !pastebin Err http://ppa.launchpad.net vivid/main amd64 Packages
<Cerealkill3r>   404  Not Found
<Cerealkill3r> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net vivid/main i386 Packages
<Cerealkill3r>   404  Not Found
<ubottu> Cerealkill3r: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Cerealkill3r> like that? i'm sorry,i'm new to the IRC
<lotuspsychje> Cerealkill3r: try pasteubuntu
<Cerealkill3r> !pasteubuntu Err http://ppa.launchpad.net vivid/main amd64 Packages
<Cerealkill3r>   404  Not Found
<Cerealkill3r> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net vivid/main i386 Packages
<Cerealkill3r>   404  Not Found
<ubottu> Cerealkill3r: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> Cerealkill3r: i mean the website
<MonkeyDust> Cerealkill3r  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Cerealkill3r> oh,sorry lol
<Bashing-om> Cerealkill3r: Ya lost internet connectivity ? What returns from terminal command ' ping -c3 ubuntu.com '  ?
<Cerealkill3r> nope,i'm still online
<Cerealkill3r> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11742167/
<Bashing-om> Cerealkill3r: K.
<Bashing-om> !tab | Cerealkill3r
<ubottu> Cerealkill3r: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<lotuspsychje> Cerealkill3r: what did you try to install exactly?
<Cerealkill3r> lotuspsychje, that's just from running the apt-get update command
<lotuspsychje> Cerealkill3r: router or firewall block?
<lotuspsychje> Cerealkill3r: did you sudo apt-get update?
<Cerealkill3r> lotuspsychje, yes,of course
<Bashing-om> Cerealkill3r: That little snippet does not tell us much . Please provide the complete outputs. all we know presently is "some" ppa is not supported in 15.04 .
<lotuspsychje> Cerealkill3r: what about installing a package, thats working?
<Cerealkill3r> I've read somewhere that they didn't release some repositories for 15.04
<Cerealkill3r> lotuspsychje, yes,installing things works like a charm
<Cerealkill3r> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11742194/
<lotuspsychje> Cerealkill3r: you added a ppa yourself?
<Cerealkill3r> nope,i think it was there by default
<Cerealkill3r> let me check if i find it in my sources.list
<Cerealkill3r> they aren't in the sources.list :(
<OerHeks> ppa's have their own instance under sources.list.d folder
<lotuspsychje> Cerealkill3r: did you install winusb or something?
<OerHeks> you have a freshlight ppa that complaints
<camsn0w> Hello>
<Cerealkill3r> lotuspsychje, yes,i have installed winusb
<OerHeks> maybe more
<camsn0w> Can anyone help me with my tf2 server?
<lotuspsychje> Cerealkill3r: then you added that freshlight ppa
<Cerealkill3r> but as far as i know i've uninstalled it
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | Cerealkill3r
<ubottu> Cerealkill3r: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<camsn0w> Hey guys
<lotuspsychje> camsn0w: ask your issue in the channel mate
<camsn0w> Can anyone help with my tf2 dedicated server?
<Bashing-om> Cerealkill3r: See; http://ppa.launchpad.net/colingille/freshlight/ubuntu/dists/ . Not supported in 15.04 . disable the PPA , and then we update and see about the missing key .
<lotuspsychje> !details | camsn0w
<ubottu> camsn0w: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<camsn0w> I'm just wondering if anyone knows anything about hosting a server to begin with
<camsn0w> Before I waste anyones time
<MonkeyDust> camsn0w  ask your question to find out
<camsn0w> But if you think you can help I would be happy to elabrate
<MonkeyDust> camsn0w  we can only know if you ask your question
<camsn0w> So I installed a tf2 server using dgibs install scrypt (Nothing specail just a few mkdirs and custom .cfgs for you) and it did not return any bugs on startup but it won't show up on the server lists or even on lan
<lotuspsychje> camsn0w: https://wiki.teamfortress.com/wiki/Linux_dedicated_server
<camsn0w> Yes I followed all those instrustions and did many simple google searches BEFORE coming here and bothering you guys
<camsn0w> All of the debug logs and normal server logs show no issue at all
<camsn0w> So I don't know what kind of troubleshooting to do
<dougquaid> I added a module to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and then used rmmod to get rid of it, but it still auto loads. Do I need to reboot for changes to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf to take effect?
<Cerealkill3r> awesome,seems like the problem has been fixed,thanks a loooot !
<camsn0w> Is anyone still listening to my ramble?
<lotuspsychje> camsn0w: ubuntu version?
<lotuspsychje> Cerealkill3r: what fixxed it?
<camsn0w> 15.05
<lotuspsychje> camsn0w: did you try the same on other versions?
<Cerealkill3r> deleting the repositories from the sources.list.d folder
<lotuspsychje> Cerealkill3r: ok tnx
<camsn0w> Yes
<lotuspsychje> camsn0w: and?
<Cerealkill3r> no,thank you guys :)
<lotuspsychje> camsn0w: this looks like a neat giude: https://www.vultr.com/docs/setup-team-fortress-2-server-on-ubuntu
<Bashing-om> Cerealkill3r: :) . We do good work .
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | Bashing-om
<ubottu> Bashing-om: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Cerealkill3r> I see,i'm fairly new to Linux,so,i got things to learn
<lotuspsychje> Cerealkill3r: so do we
<Apachez> what happend to ia32-libs in ubuntu 15.04 amd64 ?
<Bashing-om> AND it be chocolate chip ! My favorite .
<user754949> I'm running the official openssh sshd package, but I've found that apparmor is denying the ability for sshd to open a pty to allocate. How would I begin to modify the apparmor profile to allow access to /dev/pty*
<camsn0w> I got it to work  before a while ago but I have re formated my hard drive since then
<lotuspsychje> !info ia32-libs
<Cerealkill3r> @Apachez they haven't been added yet,as far as i've read on the internet
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in vivid
<user754949> I'm on 14.04.02 server
<lotuspsychje> Apachez: what do you need it for mate
<Cerealkill3r> how do i quote someone in IRC?
<camsn0w> What should I do tho because the server doesn't show any issues  but it  doesn't work
<lotuspsychje> Cerealkill3r: /query nickname
<Cerealkill3r> i meant like,how you respond to me every time :)
<lotuspsychje> !tab | Cerealkill3r
<camsn0w> What kind of trouble shooting can I do Id I don't get any errors
<ubottu> Cerealkill3r: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<MonkeyDust> camsn0w  what do you mean by "doesn't work"?
<itqan> Does anyone know of any software with similar capability of psiphon to automatically detect the best LAN settings?
<Cerealkill3r> lotuspsychje, just like this? it doesn't appear to me ^__^
<camsn0w> I mean the sever doesn't show up anywhere
<lotuspsychje> Cerealkill3r: thats correct :p
<camsn0w> I can't connect to it on my other computer
<Cerealkill3r> lotuspsychje, thanks :)
<camsn0w> But the sever says it's working fine
<lotuspsychje> camsn0w: nmap yourself to see if its running
<itqan> I can't get psiphon itself work on ubuntu, idk why :/
<lotuspsychje> camsn0w: router or firewall block network?
<MonkeyDust> !find psiphon
<ubottu> Package/file psiphon does not exist in vivid
<andrewjs18> hi all, I'm trying to install some software using apt-get and keep running into this error:
<andrewjs18> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<andrewjs18> how do I clear up that issue?
<user754949> camsn0w: I missed the first part, but you might get some utility out of "netstat -tlnp" to see if it is running on the port that you expect, and on the external (0.0.0.0) interface
<MonkeyDust> andrewjs18  try  apt-get )f install
<MonkeyDust> andrewjs18  try  apt-get -f install
<camsn0w> lotuspsychje: I don't think so I forwared all the correct ports I even DMZed for a min
<Novice201y> mguy, I have everything but erased command from this shortcut, .desktop file exists
<itqan> Yeah, its not available as a package itself, I was trying to run it via wine
<lotuspsychje> camsn0w: try nmap -PN -sV yourserver ip adress
<camsn0w> lotuspsychje: I'm not very familuar with netstat  I don't know what this means
<MonkeyDust> andrewjs18  picked this up in this channel, paste it as a text file, make it executable, then run it   http://paste.ubuntu.com/11742262/
<lotuspsychje> !info nmap | camsn0w
<mguy> Novice201y: go to the launcher and start typing in the name of the program 'sublime'
<ubottu> camsn0w: nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 6.47-3 (vivid), package size 3668 kB, installed size 17433 kB
<camsn0w> Do I do that command on the server machine itself
<andrewjs18> MonkeyDust, what's it do?
<Novice201y> mguy, Thanks- instead I copied "/opt/sublime_text/sublime_text -n" from .desktop
<MonkeyDust> andrewjs18  it basically fixes packages
<andrewjs18> ok, thanks.  I'll run it when my internet is a little more stable tonight.
<Apachez> lotuspsychje: portal and portal2 through steam in ubuntu 15.04 amd64 fails to start
<camsn0w> lotuspsychje: Do I do the  try nmap -PN -sV yourserver ip adress on the server machine?
<Apachez> and all fixes referes to install ia32-libs, which doesnt exist for 15.04 :S
<lotuspsychje> camsn0w: sure
<itqan> suggestions please?
<ianorlin> Apachez: you probably need to install some 32 bit libriries onto a 32 bit system
<camsn0w> do I use my 192.168.1.xx ip there lotuspsychje
<camsn0w> Or the other one ! lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> camsn0w: or external ip, you can try both
<camsn0w> lotuspsychje: It says all 1000 scanned ports are closed for my lan ip
<Cerealkill3r> join #chat
<user754949> Where would I find the definition file for the sshd AppArmor profile on 14.04?
<camsn0w> lotuspsychje: My verizon router says those ports are open..wtf
<lotuspsychje> camsn0w: try nmap on external ip
<Bashing-om> Apachez: A changing operating system: "Steve Langasek (vorlon) wrote on 2012-06-07:
<Bashing-om> Note that you generally should *not* need ia32-libs nowadays; you should be able to just install the i386 version of whatever package you need. ia32-libs is present in 12.04 for upgrade compatibility only. "
<user754949> camsn0w: do connection attempts from the internal network succeed?
<user754949> can your verizon router provide any logging?
<camsn0w> user754949:  What is that network succeed
<user754949> camsn0w: I mean, are you successful at connecting to the server from inside your local network?
<hugh`> Hey folks, I'm trying to use Alsa audio on 64-bit server 15.04.  I can see 3 devices in /proc/asound/cards, but alsa doesn't report any devices; is this a known issue with 64-bit server?  I have no problem with 32-bit server 14.04.
<camsn0w> user754949: I'm on it right now
<camsn0w> user754949: I have ubuntu desktop on it so I can troubleshoot issues easier
<et09> what's a really good command line ftp client?  not ftp itself
<et09> er, sftp client
<et09> and not sftp itself
<nopf> et09: i like ncftp
<pbx> et09, i was gonna say, who uses ftp?  :)
<user754949> camsn0w: what ports are in question? Some commonly used ports get blocked by the big ISPs, especially stuff to do with web and mail
<camsn0w> user754949:  UDP 27015 TCP 27015 TCP 27015
<SchrodingersScat> et09: rsync over ssh?
<bekks> rsync usses ssh by default.
<bekks> *uses
<et09> i mostly juts don't want to have to type mkdir before put'ting a directory
<bekks> et09: Without it, your computer doesnt know what to do with that directory name.
<et09> (rolls eyes)
<et09> can't just figure it out, lol
<et09> like every gui sftp client
<user754949> camsn0w: high number ports like that should not have a problem with ISP blocking
<et09> hmm, lftp might work...
<user754949> camsn0w: have you checked iptables to see if you have anything restricting the port? possibly only allowing lan Ip addresses
<itqan> okay, found this..: https://askubuntu.com/questions/637568/how-do-i-install-psiphon-on-ubuntu-14-04-lts-step-by-step/637573#637573?newreg=806dcb7932504a75a70041e3fd7e162a
<camsn0w> user754949: Where can I find that
<itqan> But its not working
<itqan> for me
<itqan> does wine need to be configured specially to be able to use internet?
<user754949> camsn0w: iptables -L | grep 27015
<itqan> (apart from those 2 dll that were described in article)
<user754949> camsn0w: that will show all rules that apply to port 27015 specifically
<ALXTorresC> Uñañañaña
<camsn0w> user754949: I got this: modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'ip_tables': Operation not permitted iptables v1.4.21: can't initialize iptables table `filter': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)
<user754949> camsn0w: you'll need to be root (sudo) to work with iptables since it is the system firewall
<prashkr> help
<camsn0w> user754949: When I  run it as root nothing happens
<Felishia> hello
<Bashing-om> !asl | prashkr
<ubottu> prashkr: Most of us don't speak American Sign Language; please try English instead. ✌
<user754949> camsn0w: then you have no rules that apply specifically to that port
<prashkr> Haha Sorry that was a mistake :)
<camsn0w> user754949: ok
<simon-sodrupal> Hello Felishia
<user754949> camsn0w: when you said you're on the server now, do you mean you are connected to that port from another computer on your network? or are you connected from the server PC
<Felishia> how do I downgrade my video drivers?
<camsn0w> user754949: I'm on my lenovo ThinkServer running ubuntu desktop and the server
<Felishia> oh wait I think ppa/purge is doing it
<MonkeyDust> Felishia  you don't... better state your issue, maybe there's a different solution
<user754949> camsn0w: do you have another computer on your local network that you could test the connection with?
<Felishia> MonkeyDust, I installed a ppa from launchpad
<Felishia> now my graphics are slowed down... I was supposed to update my drivers
<stefano> gianna nannini hitalia g astra 2014 rar*irc.rootworld.net*#atollo-friends*/msg AtoLLo|MuSiCa-AsTrA|001 xdcc send #71*
<camsn0w> user754949: Yes what should I do
<user754949> camsn0w: see if you can connect to your server from the second local network PC
<user754949> camsn0w: if you cannot connect, then the verizon router and port forwarding is not the problem
<camsn0w> user754949: Thats what I've been trying, I'm talking to you and running  the server here and running tf2 on my msi ghost
<user754949> are you using the lan IP or public verizon IP to connect from the msi?
<camsn0w> user754949: I've forwarded all the ports and even tried a DMZ for a bit (Note:I'm not stupid enough to run a server on dmz only troubleshooting)
<Felishia> this is a disaster
<Felishia> I even removed the desktop
<Felishia> meh I'm scared to restart LOL
<Bashing-om> Felishia: A graphics/display issue ? Show us ' lspci -vnn | grep VGA -A 12 | pastebinit ' . as a palce to start looking .
<Felishia> Bashing-om, forget it I fucked it up
<Felishia> I did a reinstall and it uninstalled properly
<Felishia> but didn't install back again
<Felishia> I'd have to format this stuff
<Felishia> I
<Apachez> ill be damned, downgrading from oibaf made portal and portal2 happy...
<Felishia> gonna do backups
<user754949> camsn0w: when you try to connect from the msi, what IP are you using? 192.168... 10.0... etc?
<camsn0w> user754949: Yes
<user754949> camsn0w: check netstat on the desktop to make sure it is listening on the port you expect and on the 0.0.0.0 interface? netstat -tlnp | grep 27015
<Felishia> nothing works
<Felishia> I'm fucked up so bad
<MonkeyDust> Felishia  mind your language
<Bashing-om> !language | Felishia
<ubottu> Felishia: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<camsn0w> user754949:  The result     tcp        0      0 192.168.1.16:27015      0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<Felishia> how could a simple downgrade damage the whole system and die
<k1l> Felishia: sounds like you did mess with the system. make backups of the important data and start with a plain new install. and next time dont blindly run 3rd party stuff.
<Bashing-om> Felishia: Depends on what you attempted to "downgrade" . So long as the kernel boots the system is fixable .
<MonkeyDust> !downgrade | Felishia
<ubottu> Felishia: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<Felishia> Bashing-om, just the video drivers
<Bashing-om> Felishia: Then it is fixable, and my above still applies .
<Felishia> I just installed it because it has a go back button
<Felishia> which instead going back... just removed everything
<user754949> camsn0w: so the port binding 192.168.1.16:27015 should be good. 127.0.0.1:27015 would be a problem, but you're good. do you have a separate listing for the UDP port that you're trying to use? or is it supposed to be only that one TCP port?
<Bashing-om> Felishia: So, we just clean up and install a driver . Need to know the hardware though . ' lspci -vnn | grep VGA -A 12 | pastebinit ' .
<Felishia> Bashing-om, well when I clicked the go back button it even removed the desktop, so I'm just running on a RAM desktop
<Felishia> I have a list of all the removed packages
<camsn0w> user754949: It should be 27015 for both udp and tcp
<user754949> camsn0w: your server software is not opening a listening port on 27015
<user754949> check its configuration
<Felishia> http://pastie.org/10249465
<Felishia> oh god it's a bug
<Felishia> there's a workaround
<Felishia> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/1279192
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1279192 in mesa (Ubuntu) "package libgl1-mesa-dri 9.2.1-1ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite shared '/etc/drirc', which is different from other instances of package libgl1-mesa-dri:amd64. Is causing problems installing FGLRX driver as well as long delay between log in and desktop display " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bazhang> what version of ubuntu Felishia
<Felishia> I'm using linux mint
<bazhang> get mintsupport then
<Bashing-om> Felishia:  If you do not follow my thought process - as your thought process is not working - I will be unable to help you . what is the hardware we are working with, please .
<bazhang> its not supported here
<Felishia> 17.1 but anyway as it's a children of ubuntu...
<bazhang> still NOT supported here Felishia
<nicechap_> ping
<camsn0w> user754949: So what can I  do
<Bashing-om> Felishia: ^^ as bazhang advises .. It is not ubuntu . We here can not know what changes in the operating system mint has made .
<bazhang> !mintsupport | Felishia
<ubottu> Felishia: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<MonkeyDust> Felishia  http://community.linuxmint.com/   <-- click on Comunity > Chatbox
<Felishia> the linux mint people is dead
<bazhang> Felishia, not our problem
<Felishia> actually I think that the bug was the problem
<k1l> Felishia: then dont use mint if you dont like their support.
<k1l> Felishia: we had this discussion with you using and messing with kali, backtrack and others before. so lets drop the drama and you go to the proper support community of the OS you use.
<user754949> camsn0w: check the configs for the software that you're trying to run as a server
<camsn0w> user754949: What am I looking for
<user754949> camsn0w: check the error logs that the software writes to, or see if you can get debug logging. possibly get in touch with their support community to debug why the UDP port is not being binded, as confirmed by netstat
<user754949> camsn0w: WAIT!
<user754949> I just realized, I gave you teh -t option, which only shows tcp *doh*
<camsn0w> user754949: Wut
<user754949> take out the -t and try again
<user754949> netstat -lnp | grep 27015
<camsn0w> user754949: Yea it's giving me udp now  too
<user754949> camsn0w: sorry, I've been debugging TCP problems here all day and the -t just rolled off my fingertips
<camsn0w> user754949: It says LISTEN too the right of both tho
<user754949> camsn0w: that is good. it should
<camsn0w> user754949: Why isn't it working then?
<user754949> I bet the default ubuntu firewall has a deny rule that is catching them. you'll likely need to add an allow for those ports. I've got to run. now that the location of the problem is narrowed down you might have better luck :)
<nicechap_> ping (!)
<hinderaker> ping who?
<nicechap_> cool it works
<hinderaker> ^^
<nicechap_> just wanted to make sure my irssi install worked...
<hinderaker> nice timing
<hinderaker> join 40 sec before you with my fresh weechat install
<nicechap_> :)
<hinderaker> actually after you, but 40 sec before you wrote :D
<nicechap_> cool thanks hinderaker
<hinderaker> You should switch to weechat
<nicechap_> why do you recommend it more than irssi?
<high_fiver> does anyone rate the intel graphics driver 1.1.0? http://tinyurl.com/o3klgll
<hinderaker> Change, its all about change.
<MonkeyDust> nicechap_  once you say which irc client you're using, someone will try to convince you to use another
<hinderaker> I'm not convincing anybody, and if I am it is myself.
<hinderaker> Cause I can't seem to figure this shit out.
<hinderaker> Change is hard!
<nicechap_> haha, actually, MonkeyDust, I have switched to irssi from xchat as i got sick of switching windows!
<SchrodingersScat> !language | hinderaker
<ubottu> hinderaker: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<nicechap_> now i am at least on the terminal
<brainwash> test it and use what works best for you
<Johnny_Linux> im on my itoaster
<MonkeyDust> nicechap_  it's even nicer if you use it in combination with !screen
<nicechap_> funny people here, I like the humor
<nicechap_> yeh MonkeyDust, I do use screen extensively
<brainwash> 404 funny not found
<hinderaker> nice one :)
<nicechap_> I think screen would be handy just to keep things running right?
<nicechap_> or do you use it to have multiple channels open in different screen windows?
<brainwash> wait.. screen? you should use tmux!
<nicechap_> (not sure if thats possible)
<DarkTomas> xD
<hinderaker> brainwash: Why tmux?
<nicechap_> (or if that makes sense)
<brainwash> because I recommend it
<hinderaker> Okey. Quiting now, brb, on tmux!
<brainwash> anyone still using vim? you guys should definitely switch over to emacs
<brainwash> it's all about switching
<Johnny_Linux> 404 switching not found
<brainwash> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<nicechap_> weechat sounds like a joke, I wish they had chosen a more professional name for it, so I will stick to irssi (coz I dont know what to think of irssi name)
<brainwash> nicechap_: it's not a joke, it's just the best irc client out there
<high_fiver> The name "Irssi" comes from Finnish internet slang meaning "IRC", and should be pronounced "ihr-see".
<nicechap_> hmm, okay brainwash, am new in the world of irc
<k1l> ok guys: please put all the sidetalk into #ubuntu-offtopic we try to keep it focused on actual support in here
<high_fiver> So my upgrade path is determined by the release of the intel graphics driver atm. I have a laptop (MBA) and 14.10 installed. I would like to get any thoughts on whether this trail of thought is pointless and should upgrade to 15.04 in July using whatever drivers are available in additional software.
<rypervenche> nicechap_: If you want a CLI IRC client, weechat is a very good one.
<test_nick> HexChat is the best as a graphical one
<rypervenche> Agreed. (opinion)
<k1l> high_fiver: intel drivers are in the kernel already. so with the newer 15.04 you get a newer kernel and newer intel drivers
<brainwash> k1l: the xorg intel driver is obviously not part of the kernel
<LeEarl> yo
<LeEarl> what is the lightest emulator?
<brainwash> emulator for?
<ubuntu637> yo this is actual support not your search engine
<LeEarl> I wanna run ubuntu Mate emulated on ubuntu with a P4 cpu
<k1l> brainwash: ok, that was badly phrased. but i think he gets what i mean.
<LeEarl> virtualbox is going to be heavy! I want something lighter.
<LeEarl> or maybe u call it virtualization or sumfin
<areolla> i need help i lost my password should i just reinstall ubuntu or is there a way to recover
<k1l> !password | areolla
<ubottu> areolla: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<areolla> ubottu, thx]
<k1l> LeEarl: what about the containers like docker, or lxc/lxd?
<LeEarl> I dunno what a container is
<k1l> LeEarl: but dont expect wonders if it runs on a p4
<LeEarl> k1l, that is  why I am asking for a lite vm app
<k1l> LeEarl: then start with docker.
<LeEarl> k1l, that has gui?
<high_fiver> k1l, LeEarl, no X server in containers in afraid
<k1l> ah, you want a gui. hmm.
<brainwash> he mentioned ubuntu mate
<LeEarl> I want a vm app to be light
<LeEarl> does qemu allow u to run ubuntu under ubuntu?
<brainwash> it should
<LeEarl> Boxes needs hardware virtualization!
<brainwash> maybe you should give vbox a try first. or did you already try it?
<MonkeyDust> LeEarl  VMWare player is also free (sort of)   http://www.vmware.com/products/player/playerpro-evaluation.html
<LeEarl> MonkeyDust, does it work on P4 ?
<MonkeyDust> LeEarl  not sure, haven't tried
<bazhang> LeEarl, why would you possible want to vm ubuntu on ubuntu on such a weak system
<LeEarl> bazhang, I am having a class that requires using VPN
<areolla> does anybody have info on how i can dual boot windows with ubuntu
<LeEarl> so I wanna run VPN inside that VM
<k1l> !dualboot | areolla
<ubottu> areolla: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<LeEarl> bazhang, besides that is the only system I got. just P4 2gigs ram
<jimcornette> Hello there How can I tell what process is running when I try to umount a /proc or /dev  I get the error.  Blah blah blah target is busy.  then:  In some cases useful info about processes that        use the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1).)
<MonkeyDust> LeEarl  do you need a gui? if not, try vagrant, find it in the repos and read this a bit, to start    http://www.vagrantbox.es/
<LeEarl> ok thanks a lot
<areolla> does anybody have info on the tools needed to make a program
<k1l> LeEarl: i would not consider to start a vm with full desktop on 2GB ram only
<jimcornette> areolla,  there is apt-get build-deps
<LeEarl> k1l, what about xununtu in vm??
<LeEarl> if possible I can run the lightest linux distro.
<k1l> LeEarl: you want to run a full desktop OS which makes that much overhead. just run the vpn in your host system.
<DarkTomas> Is there a good way to decide if i can trust a ppa or not? I wasnt able to find anything like that
<LeEarl> vagrant installed lotsa ruby stuff! seems slow just judging by that!
<xangua> DarkTomas: by definition, no
<DarkTomas> xangua: oh well , Thank you for the answer :)
<k1l> DarkTomas: its 3rd party software. if you trust the 3rd party is up to you
<xangua> Even if it has the word "official"in some part of the name, as ANYONE can create a PPA
<k1l> and that still doesnt tell you what else is in the PPA. since a "super best videodriver ever" PPA could still ship other packages too like kernels etc.
<DarkTomas> So it does make more sense to compile it myself?
<root____1> slkj
<root____1> anyone there?
<bazhang> root____1, ubuntu support question?
<k1l> DarkTomas: if you dont trust anyone, yes. (but then you still trust the sources :) )
<root____1> just curious how to change my username
<DarkTomas> k1l: ^^ you are right
<bazhang>  /nick newnick
<hotdog> lkqjwelqw
<hotdog> sweeet
<hotdog> im now a hotdog
<hotdog> ty
<LeEarl> hotdo type /help
<k1l> !rootirc | hotdog
<ubottu> hotdog: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<LeEarl> hotdog ^
<bazhang> take chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic if no support hotdog
<Bashing-om> jimcornette: Does 'fuser' give related info ? ' man fuser '
<hotdog> exit
<Sirmonx> #html5
<areolla> i need help with picking a new os should i keep ubuntu or window xp or what ever mac uses
<jimcornette> hey Bashing-om  thanks for responding.  So I think that it is my schroots that are getting in the way or maybe it was kde. I am not sure TBH.  Here is the script. It is line 279 where the issues start http://pastebin.com/CstEdu1P
<k1l> areolla: take ubuntu
<k1l> (since you ask in #ubuntu)
<areolla> k
<Bashing-om> jimcornette: Look'n at http://pastebin.com/CstEdu1P .
<jimcornette> Bashing-om, it gives me a can not umount because there is something busy about it.  then when the rsync happens at line 327 proc files up the whole drive and crash's the script.  Going to try and run with umount -l and also not in KDE but gnome this time
<jimcornette> the last time I did a lsof /path/of/proc/mount it was showing things like chrome and systemD stuff
<threeman> hello
<Bashing-om> jimcornette: In the build .. do the directories listed actually exist ( @line 279)?
<jimcornette> Bashing-om,  not sure I follow see line 219 -- 221
<bjrohan> Hello all. When I was using 14.04, my wireless worked great. yesterday I updated to 14.10 then 15.04, and now my built-in Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 2230 (rev c4) wifi isn't working very well. It is the card / upgrade issue, as when I attach my Alpha USB wifi card it works perfectly
<bjrohan> any ideas on how to update the buil-in Centrino driver?
<jimcornette> Sorry Bashing-om yeah they are there
<Bashing-om> jimcornette: Best ask someone more able with scripting than myself; but, I am not real happy with this double declaration of "proc" in line 219 .
<sudormrf> hey guys.  I am trying to send some files via bluetooh, however the "send files to device" is not showing.  I have unpaired and repaired the device multiple times, I have restarted the bluetooth service multiple times and am getting nowhere.  I have enabled public folder sharing
<sudormrf> any ideas?
<jimcornette> thanks for the advice Bashing-om
<jimcornette> About to figure out in like 5 minutes what was going on.
<Bashing-om> jimcornette: :) regret I can not help more .
<jimcornette> Bashing-om, it is looking good this time around running debootstraps second stage then thrid then after that I willknow.  .... fingers crossed
<jimcornette> kinda fun to make Ubuntu img files for armhf boards
<Bashing-om> jimcornette: :) . Has it own set of rewards. Far reaching .
<jimcornette> Bashing-om, yeah most the odroid and other boards that have img'g all ready are super heavey and I dont need things like x11 and what not
<jimcornette> it is the mali drivers that are messing with me for the last week.  anyways that is kinda offtopic so I will stop talking about it and will let you know how it goes
<jimcornette> Bashing-om,  it worked !
<tobben> Is raspivid working in ubuntu-mate ?
<hplc> is there any newer versions of the "debsums search and replace" type of scripts?, the ones i try to put togheter are rough and unreliable
<Bashing-om> jimcornette: Great ! When you are good you are good .
<tobben> Is raspivid working in ubuntu-mate ?
<jimcornette> thanks Bashing-om  and thanks for the help/ Alot of times the extra set of eyeballs does the trick.
<tobben> rapivid is a RPI camera utility
<bazhang> patience tobben
 * jimcornette hopes that Bashing-om has to eyes and not a patch 
<tobben> Anyone knowing if RPI camera works in ubuntu-mate ?
<Bashing-om> jimcornette: Welllll, I got 2 eyes, but I have to have helpers on them .
<jimcornette> :)
<LeEarl> jimcornette, sumwun once asked me about difference between eyeballs and bullseye :]
<bazhang> !ot | LeEarl
<ubottu> LeEarl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<LeEarl> ok
<LeEarl> buh bye den
<tobben>  Anyone knowing if RPI camera works in ubuntu-mate ?
<jimcornette> How do I tell resizeFS that the min file size is not 4 gigs lol.  there is like alot of space left on this loop and it thinks that I can not shrink  the rootFS down past 4.5
<sudormrf> Bashing-om, any ideas? :)
<Bashing-om> in respect to what sudormrf ? Sometimes my ideas bite back !
<sudormrf> Bashing-om, having issues sending files over bluetooth.  namely, on one machine "send files to device" is not showing.  that is the machine I need to send from.  I have tried re-paring multiple times, restarting the bluetooth service and making sure the share public files is setup.  kind of at a loss right now
<chaotix> Hey I am on an asus windows 7 x401u and I don't know what f button to boy from usb
<jimcornette> Here is a screen shot of me trying to resizFS in gparted.  http://i.imgur.com/201bhva.png    http://i.imgur.com/pAYRTHM.png
<Bashing-om> sudormrf: Nope, sorry no experience with bluetooth .
<chaotix> Can anyone help please I would love you forever
<areolla> is it possible to make a virus in ubuntu
<bazhang> !ot | areolla
<ubottu> areolla: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> areolla, thats not welcome here
<MonkeyDust> it's a provocation
<grunhart> lol, that was a question... It seems to fit in "support" for me.
<bazhang> its not
<areolla> bazhang, i was not asking how to i was asking would ubuntu be good to use since im tired of windows viruses
<xangua> Window viruses are for Windows, yes
<bazhang> they're gone, back to actual support
<UA_President> What is the best channel for domain selling?
<hinderaker> sedo
<bazhang> !alis | UA_President
<ubottu> UA_President: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Rancor> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<chaotix> Hey I can't get to the menu for booting from USB..  The computer is a Windows 7 asus
<chaotix> It doesn't seem to be f11 or 9
<chaotix> In at wits end place help
<chaotix> I want to show a friend for much better Ubuntu is but it won't bit from his computer
<MonkeyDust> chaotix  it's not OS related... it's usually F12
<Bashing-om> chaotix: Most likely Win7 is MBR partitioning. set in bios to boot the USB drive, and as soon as the bios screen clears depress and hold the right shift key .
<chaotix> Ok
<chaotix> I will tell him f 12
<ubuntu784> Bashing-om: Is the shift the trigger for the original boot gui, not the later one we see?
<whitehead> Hi
<Bashing-om> ubuntu784: Shift for the leagacy .. escape key for UEFI endowed systems .
<ubuntu784> Bashing-om: Ah, I wondered, cool thanx.
<whitehead> i installed ubuntu 14.04 on 24gb ssd and i cant seem to access my 1tb hdd
<whitehead> http://imgur.com/0dKtkn8
<Bashing-om> ubuntu784: If one goes way way back ... to real old .. then again it is the escape key that grub will recognize .
#ubuntu 2015-06-20
<ubuntu784> Bashing-om: Yeah grub legacy, heh, yee old grub. ;)
<whitehead> can any1 help me ?
<whitehead> its showing up under devices, but not in file manager
<ubuntu784> whitehead: Does it show in windows, you had it originally?
<whitehead> i mean disks*
<whitehead> no
<whitehead> i just got my new laptop
<whitehead> it had free dos
<whitehead> wich i uninstalled
<ubuntu784> whitehead: Install gparted open it and see if it shows and has a file syatem still, or pastebin sudo parted -l
<whitehead> ok sec
<Bashing-om> whitehead: Let's look at the hard drive from terminal / In a pastebin show ' sudo fdisk -lu ; sudo blkid ' .
<ubuntu784> whitehead: I know nothing about freedos, just helps to see some commands.
<whitehead> http://imgur.com/dgszTjK
<ubuntu784> nambiz: Do not contact me except through channel.
<whitehead> http://pastebin.com/G9zNtPjn
<whitehead> http://pastebin.com/CN6bn16g
<Bashing-om> whitehead: Out of my sphere of experience, Logical Volume Management; BUT, I do not see how sdb that has no Physical Volumes, can relate to sda that does .
<whitehead> I dont really know about physical and logical volumes and ubuntu :/
<whitehead> what i mean is i'm a noob
<Bashing-om> !LVM | whitehead
<ubottu> whitehead: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<guest__> hello
<guest__> how many ppl are acutally here?
<JinjaNinja> The world may never know.
<guest__> lel
<guest__> i got no probs 4 now so cya ppl
<JinjaNinja> When I connect Ardour to jack, Ardour automatically chooses my internal computer microphone. It doesn't let me choose my USB Audio interface. Any help?
<whitehead> I'm reading  on howto lvm but what specifically do i need to look at ?
<ubuntu784> whitehead: If it were me I would get used to getting a good basic install, and than research the next steps. Help is nice but what you learn yourself is more likely to be remembered, than a to much info all at one. ;)
<Bashing-om> whitehead: Again, O have no experience with LVM .. but what you are looking for and want to do is mount the LVM partition that is on the sda drive from the booted sdb drive .
<MACscr> what does ubuntu 14.04 now use for starting/stoping services? Im using a third party python3 based script and id like to be able to automatically start it on boot and also start/stop it with the service command. I think i would have to simply kill the process and start it again to actually restart, etc
<JinjaNinja> When I connect Ardour to jack, Ardour automatically chooses my internal computer microphone. It doesn't let me choose my USB Audio interface.
<Bashing-om> !upstart | MACscr
<ubottu> MACscr: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<wolftune> just got an SSD, need to move my system from old (possibly failing) hard drive… I made partitions for / /home /tmp /opt … should I just partition the SSD comparably first?
<darthanubis> first thing is a backup
<wolftune> darthanubis: oh, I backed up on my original external drive already
<wolftune> that I've been using for backup
<darthanubis> create your partitions, install the OS and off ye go!
<darthanubis> cheers!
<wolftune> darthanubis: you think I should do an *install* rather than just do a 1:1 clone of the current drive?
<darthanubis> that's up to you
<darthanubis> I like clean
<biffbaxter> go clean
<wolftune> I like clean too, but I'm not really trying to get perfectly clean in this case, I just want my system to work again (it's had intermittent loss of connection to the internal drive)
<wolftune> and I'm hoping the new drive will fix it (otherwise, it's some other cable or connection…)
<zerowaitstate> wolftune: is the SSD smaller than the original drive?
<darthanubis> all the more reason to go clean
<Bashing-om> wolftune: Keep in mind if you clone, you must track down and correct the the differing UUIDs .
<zerowaitstate> Bashing-om: ^^
<darthanubis> all of the above madness must be sorted
<ubuntu784> +1
<biffbaxter> I would just carve up the drive with the installer and be done
<darthanubis> tup
<darthanubis> yup
<wolftune> I don't *terribly* mind doing the UUID things I guess… but I see the advantage to clean
<wolftune> I do have saved export of my custom-added repos, and my installed packages
<zerowaitstate> wolftune: if you have that, I would definitely reinstall clean. If you don't like it, you can always go back to your backup
<wolftune> well, my backup is my /home stuff, not a 1:1 clone…
<biffbaxter> i always install clean ...i find that I remove a lot of kruft I forgot I installed and never needed or used really but impulsively installed for some reason at 3am for fun
<zerowaitstate> wolftune: well, then you have no choice :)
<Bashing-om> wolftune: The major UUID differences will exist on " /etc/fstab " and " /boot/grub/grub.cfg ".
<psusi> wolftune, there's no real reason for /tmp and opt partitions
<wolftune> zerowaitstate: well, I have 3 drives, the backup of /home one, current problematic internal, and new SSD
<wolftune> psusi: no?
<psusi> nope... unless you enjoy wasting disk space
<wolftune> at one point, I got into doing separate partitions more… not sure what's best now
<wolftune> my current (problematic) drive is a dual thing with 25GB SSD part and 500GB traditional
<zerowaitstate> on servers /tmp volumes are useful for keeping tmp files from getting too large on a critical server that stays out of sight most of the time. it's a waste on a desktop
<wolftune> I set it so the 25GB part was /
<ubuntu784> many just do a home, which can be seperated at any time
<psusi> fyi, if you were using LVM instead of conventional partitions, moving your system is pretty easy... can even be done while you are using it
<wolftune> but now moving to a plain 250GB SSD
<zerowaitstate> wolftune: my advice is don't use partitions, use lvm if you want separate volumes
<RonWhoCares> how do I install this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/+source/pgadmin3
<wolftune> well, I do like being able to store large media files separately from /home
 * TJ- advises LVM too ... you can even mirror Logical Volumes across different Physical Volumes then
<psusi> it's one drive that.. shows up as two?  how very odd... I got an SSHD to beta test a while back... the flash part is just transparent and automatic
<neldogz> Anyone know if there is a replacements to the screenlets package for Ubuntu 15?
<zerowaitstate> wolftune: the nice thing about logical volumes is you can move them to different disks fairly easily (except for the root volume, of course)
<psusi> then why not just leave /home on your root partition and keep your media separate?  instead of 3 different places?
<psusi> zerowaitstate, moving the root is no different... when I got an ssd I just pvmove'd my running root over in the background while I continued to work
<wolftune> lvm = Linux Virtual Machine?
<psusi> lvm = logical volume manager
<wolftune> I've never used logical volume manager… that's new to me
<zerowaitstate> wolftune: LVM, love it
<Bashing-om> !lvm | wolftune
<ubottu> wolftune: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<psusi> it's pretty nifty.. might have a read of http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lvm
<wolftune> lvm makes sense even for a plain user on a laptop?
<zerowaitstate> wolftune: yup
<psusi> it can
<wolftune> is it hard to get comfortable with or no? I'm not a real power user…
<zerowaitstate> wolftune: there's not a lot of downside to it. Performance impact is minimal if you aren't doing stuff that's really crazy
<psusi> it's most useful if you sometimes like to change disks, or resize partitions, or create new partitions to test out other or beta systems
<TJ-> wolftune: LVM is a series of containers ... Physical Volume (PV) == real disks/partitions, Volume Groups (VG) == collection of ... Logical Volumes (LV) == a block device (usually containing a file-system) that you might think of as the equivalent of a disk partition.
<zerowaitstate> wolftune: when you install ubuntu, it actually asks you if you want to set up LVM. It creates the initial stuff for you, but gives you the ability to customize it
<wolftune> I don't know that I want to do those things, but I know that inability to easily swap stuff makes me hesitate…
<psusi> and it's also handy for making backups... you can take a snapshot of a volume that freezes it in time, then back that up while yuo continue to make changes to the original volume
<wolftune> zerowaitstate: is that asking about lvm something newish?
<zerowaitstate> wolftune: not really; i've seen it for several years at least
 * wolftune uses BackInTime currently
<zerowaitstate> wolftune: it's actually part of the debian install process, which ubuntu inherits
<codepython777> does anyone run amd radeon r9 on ubuntu?
<codepython777> is nvidia vs amd an issue on ubuntu?
<zerowaitstate> codepython777: lol you just stepped in it
<psusi> the default configuration for lvm is silly though: it just allocates all of the space to a root volume, leaving you with no room to add new volumes or snapshots
<zerowaitstate> codepython777: AMD has *issues* with drivers on Linux depending on card
<TJ-> wolftune: One of the many great benefits of LVM is you don't have to allocate all the available storage to LVs (file-systems) immediately, so the VG can contain free 'extents' which can be used to extent the size of existing LVs (or create new LVs) on the fly. I usually keep at least 25% of space free to begin with and use it if LVs fill up
<psusi> better to leave some space unallocated so you can do things with it later... including expand an existing volume instantly while it is online
<zerowaitstate> codepython777: AMD's open source drivers don't keep up with their hardware, and their closed source drivers are crap
<codepython777> zerowaitstate:  I thought this had changed recently?
<Bashing-om> codepython777: see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2244700 ; solution see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2278589 .
<psusi> zerowaitstate, I've not had any trouble with the open source drivers for years
<zerowaitstate> psusi: I run multimonitor setups and spend about 3 hours getting drivers to work on every machine I have to set up
<psusi> ahh... multiple monitors... never really cared for that
<zerowaitstate> psusi: this is with a fairly common AMD card in a Lenovo desktop
<zerowaitstate> psusi: unfortunately, I need multimonitor to work. Can't afford 50' monitors
<TJ-> zerowaitstate: that's interesting; what problems does it cause (I also use multi-monitor with Nvida and have been considering an AMD/ATI GPU)
<zerowaitstate> codepython777: AMD keeps up with kernel updates for slower updating distro's like RedHat, just fine. However, ubuntu tries to stay on the bleeding edge of kernel versions, and AMD can't keep up
<psusi> one of the more recent additions to lvm is the thin volumes.. you can dedicate say, 50gb of disk space and then create 3 different 50gb logical volumes using that space, and install different OSes in them and run them in virtual machines, and each thinks it has 50gb to play with but as long as it is only using 1/3 of that, you don't run out of your 50gb total
<zerowaitstate> TJ-: the driver rejecting the card; saying its not valid because it doesn't recognize the PCI ID
<psusi> zerowaitstate, more like redhat likes to hang 3-5 years back ;)
<TJ-> zerowaitstate: ouch! Do you use mainline kernels or Ubuntu kernels?
<zerowaitstate> psusi: no arguments there, but everyone thinks they have to follow suit, which is stupid
<zerowaitstate> TJ-: ubuntu kernels
<zerowaitstate> psusi: usually, there is a way to work around it by turning the validation off, but it's a pain
<TJ-> zerowaitstate: I tend to use mainline kernels so I'd probably suffer more if AMD are behind the curve somewhat
<zerowaitstate> TJ-: it's not a problem related just to AMD, other folks like VMWare have similar issues
<TJ-> zerowaitstate: glad to know about this, because I push the system hard. Laptop + 2x external GPUs, currently Nvidia driving 6 monitors
<zerowaitstate> TJ-: If it works, don't #()*@ with it
<zerowaitstate> TJ-: my 2 cents
<TJ-> zerowaitstate: I have to  #()*@ with it, as you put it, otherwise I'd have nothing to bisect :)
<zerowaitstate> TJ-: ah. well best of luck to you. I highly recommend sticking with the open source drivers if at all possible
<zerowaitstate> TJ-: those, at least, are fixable
<Dusti[n]> hey everyone got a problem aa-notify keeps eating up ram as soon as i start the desktop. anyone seen this before and what should i do?
<codepython777> zerowaitstate: how is nvidia doing?
<zerowaitstate> codepython777: no idea. Linus got into with them a few years back and they started cooperating more. I haven't used them myself but have heard good things
<grinchier> Dusti[n]: i use apparmor but I don't know what aa-notify is
<zerowaitstate> codepython777: Nvidia still has binary blobs in the drivers, from what I understand.
<codepython777> zerowaitstate: and amd cant update drivers - what do i buy? :)
<codepython777> intel ? :)
<sudormrf> is facebook chat in empathy still broken?
<Dusti[n]> hum yeah i tried to remove it and for whatever reason its still there
<zerowaitstate> www.youtube.com/watch?v=_36yNWw_07g
<Dusti[n]> im going to give it another try and see
<zerowaitstate> codepython777: I have an Intel Haswell on my laptop and it has never given me a problem
<codepython777> zerowaitstate: my desktop came with intel 4600
<codepython777> need to buy a hdmi to dvi dual link and try if it can run a 30" monitor
<codepython777> not sure
<zerowaitstate> codepython777: but I don't do heavy stuff with it
<zerowaitstate> TJ-: an explanation of why Nvidia binary blobs may actually work better than the AMD driver approach, at least for now: http://www.ubergizmo.com/2012/06/nvidia-addresses-linus-torvalds-fuck-you-nvidia-remark/
<zerowaitstate> TJ-: so basically 90% of their code is the same across OS's, so they can roll out new GPU support immediately without having to worry about side effects of changes in various kernel versions
<grinchier> Dusti[n]: ya I don't think i have that installed
<TJ-> I've used nvidia for the last 10 years on my primary laptops and never had any performance issues. I sometimes have to patch the kernel wedge source to build against mainline kernels until nvidia catch up, but I'm using/testing mainline release-candidate kernels so that is expected.
<Dusti[n]> grinchier: thanks
<zorlac> hello need help unuderstanding a bash code
<zorlac> what does bash -i >&
<zorlac> bash -i >&
<zorlac> never seen those characters used like that. any help
<codepython777> zerowaitstate: i was hoping AMD would catch up with drivers, and we wont need nvidia anymore
<TJ-> zorlac: ">&" redirects stdout and stderr
<zorlac> TJ: thanks
<TJ-> zorlac "man bash" then "/^REDIRECTION" will explain it far better
<zerowaitstate> codepython777: kernel's just moving too fast development wise. It has both good and bad parts
<zerowaitstate> codepython777: I expect things to settle down once wayland is done
<al2o3-cr> zorlac: 0 = stdin, 1 = stdout, 2 = stderr
<zerowaitstate> codepython777: at least for graphics.
<al2o3-cr> so 2>&1 will redirect stderr to stdout
<zorlac> and what about 0>&1
<zorlac> i usually use > or >> to put output to file
<al2o3-cr> > mean write from 0 >> means append
<whitehead> Can some one help me i don't have my hdd under devices i tried mounting it but i can only see swap active on it
<zorlac> i under stand the >
<whitehead> i installed ubuntu on ssd
<zerowaitstate> whitehead: what does lsblk show you
<al2o3-cr> zorlac: > means redirect to a file name >&name means redirect to a file descriptor
<whitehead> zerowaistate: http://pastebin.com/hYChXz0F
<zerowaitstate> whitehead: sudo vgdisplay
<wolftune> okay, I'm convinced that Lvm is the way to go
<psusi> whitehead, you'll have to be more specific... i.e. tried mounting it how? only "see" how?
<zorlac> ok thank you all for your help.
<whitehead> https://quonn.wordpress.com/2010/12/01/how-to-mount-lvm-partition-on-ubuntu/
<zorlac> oh what about this command  5<>
<whitehead> reading from this guide
<al2o3-cr> zorlac: in what context?
<zerowaitstate> whitehead: ah, lol
<zerowaitstate> whitehead: I think the way you allocated stuff is mess up
<zorlac> well. a friend and i have been getting our hom epc's to connect back to our ofice computers, few things the office firewall wont let up do
<zerowaitstate> whitehead: your root partition is sitting on /dev/sdb2 and has 14G of space
<wolftune> ok, so *if* go ahead and do a clean install for the new SSD, what's the process by which I can most smoothly look at a list of all the packages I had installed before (I have that list already) and choose to include or not each of them (selecting only the manually installed, not the ones that were just installed as dependencies)?
<wolftune> if I really don't feel I can or should spare the time to hand-select what to install or not, can I still use Lvm with my new SSD and clone the files from my existing partitions on my old drive?
<zerowaitstate> yeah; rsync should be able to do that
<zerowaitstate> i am reading postgresql docs and I can't believe I've been using mysql all this time
<zerowaitstate> literally every gripe I have about mysql is answered
<TJ-> zerowaitstate: It is a rather hidden gem :)
<whitehead> How can i use my hdd ?
<whitehead> http://i.imgur.com/0dKtkn8.png
<zerowaitstate> TJ-: my office mate obsesses about mysql because he's a php guy, so that's all we ever get to use. I never touch PHP, and coming from mssql, I frankly can't stand mysql
<zerowaitstate> whitehead: volumes sit on volume groups. volumes groups sit on physical volumes. you have a single volume group, called ubuntu-vg. it owns one physical volume, which is the 3rd partition of sda. you need to create a new logical volume in ubuntu-vg to hold your actual files. lvcreate will handle that
<zerowaitstate> whitehead: currently, ubuntu-vg has one logical volume already, but that is being used for swap. you have plenty of space in the vg to create a new lv, though
<rypervenche> zerowaitstate: I use Postgres whenever I can :) Or MariaDB if I can't.
<psusi> whitehead, yes, you can just copy all of the files from your existing system to a new one, then install grub on the new drive, and you're good to go
<psusi> whitehead, boot your existing drive first, press 'e' to edit the menu, and change the root= argument on the linux line to point to the new root volume to boot it... then run sudo dpkg-reconfigure to reinstall grub to the new drive and you can then shutdown and remove the old one
<psusi> also change the /etc/fstab on the new drive to match the new configuration
<whitehead> okay, how do i boot a drive ?
<psusi> just boot your system normally, and then use the 'e' key to edit the menu and set it to boot from the new drive... install grub on the new drive, then remove the original drive and your bios should boot the new drive since the old one isnt there any more.. or you can go into your bios configuration and tell it what drive to boot from
<psusi> this is assuming you aren't using UEFI, which is a bit different
<whitehead> i used uefi to usb boot
<whitehead> but its not 1st boot
<whitehead> in bios
<whitehead> im using ubuntu not longer than 24 hrs, which menu will the e key open ?
<whitehead> does the new drive refer to ssd ?
<psusi> if the new drive you are moving to is an ssd, then yes
<whitehead> the ubuntu is installed on the ssd
<whitehead> so im guessing the hdd is the new drive ?
<psusi> 'e' lets you edit the menu in grub... right now it is configured to tell linux to use some partition on the old drive as your root fs
<psusi> after copying the files to the new partition on the new drive, you need to point it there to boot from the new drive
<psusi> I thought you already had an hdd and were moving to an ssd?
<whitehead> i have both sdd and hdd
<psusi> after booting from the new drive once, you can then use dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc to install grub to the new drive so it will boot without the old drive, and run update-grub to change /boot/grub/grub.cfg to already point to the new drive so you don't have to do any more boot time editing
<whitehead> im not sure that i understand everything but ill go try
<whitehead> wish me luck
<psusi> well, wait
<psusi> what don't you understand?
<whitehead> is that action going to replace ubuntu from the sdd to the hdd
<psusi> right now you have drive A that has grub installed so it can boot grub, then grub is configured to boot linux and tell it to mount your root partition... after copying all of your files to the new drive, you want that drive to have grub installed, and be configured to boot linux using the *new* root partition
<psusi> so you can then remove your old drive
<whitehead> but why do i wanna remove the old drive ?
<psusi> you want to keep it and use it for... what?
<whitehead> ugh im such a tool :/
<psusi> certainly you don't want to still boot from the old drive right?
<whitehead> idk i just want to be able to use my 1tb hdd
<psusi> use it for what?
<whitehead> anything
<whitehead> its not accessible atm
<psusi> do you want to move your system to a new drive, or just store files on the new drive?
<whitehead> in file mngr
<psusi> I thought you wanted to move
<whitehead> i wanna make the hdd lvm type and visible in file mngr so i can put stuff in it
<psusi> where do you want to mount it?
<psusi> just some data volume in /media?
<whitehead> i guess
<whitehead> idk
<psusi> then just format it and it should show up in file manager and you can open it and store files on it
<notfly> hi guys i wanna recover a root password on a machine running an older version of Ubuntu. I go to recovery mode and press drop to root shell but it asks me for root password. wat do
<psusi> and continue to boot your system as it is now on the old drive
<whitehead> thers some stuff in it
<whitehead> ill give u a screenshoot
<zerowaitstate> wat do
<zerowaitstate> i love it
<psusi> notfly, apparently you had set a root password.. you shouldn't do that... you can get around it by pressing 'e' at the grub menu to edit the commands, and on the linux line, add "init=/bin/sh" and when the kernel boots you will be at a root shell
<notfly> thanks man, I'll give it a shot
<kjgtre> notfly: You sure thijs is not a user password, there is no root PW unless made
<notfly> brb
<psusi> notfly, where you can do mount-o remount,rw / to remount the disk read/write, then run passwd to change the root password
<whitehead> http://imgur.com/PbdIA14
<whitehead> is it safe to format it ?
<psusi> whitehead, that doesn't really tell me much
<whitehead> hmm
<whitehead> idk if sda1 is somthing related to system
<psusi> wife says it's bed time... night...
<EtaleCoh> Hi all! I have an Ubuntu, and I just bought a WD "My Passport Ultra" external hard drive. When I try mounting it via "nautilus" it says: "Unprivileged user can not mount NTFS block devices using the external FUSE library."
<whitehead> oh well
<whitehead> night..
<zerowaitstate> EtaleCoh: check this out: http://adamdekroon.com/2014/12/debian-post-installation-issue-unprivileged-user-can-not-mount-ntfs-block-devices-using-the-external-fuse-library/
<zerowaitstate> EtaleCoh: apparently some install process or other may have left junk in the fstab that shouldn't be there
<EtaleCoh> Thanks, zerowaitstate. Trying this now.
<zerowaitstate> EtaleCoh: of course, I recommend making a backup of fstab before making changes
<EtaleCoh> BTW, zerowaitstate, is there a way of alerting linux to the new fstab without rebooting?
<zerowaitstate> EtaleCoh: fstab is read any time you attempt to mount a volume
<EtaleCoh> Oh okay.
<zerowaitstate> EtaleCoh: you don't need to reboot unless you changed the root partition line
<EtaleCoh> So, zerowaitstate, I actually have a bunch of lines like that because I added them myself about a year ago. Is there a way to do it that isn't deleting the whole line, but rather adjusting the right property correctly?
<Bashing-om> EtaleCoh: Termimal command ' sudo mount -a ' will inplace verify the /fstab file .
<EtaleCoh> None of my lines are for sbd anything.
<EtaleCoh> Just sdd1, sdc1, sdd and sdb.
<EtaleCoh> Wait, never mine. I'm dyslexic.
<EtaleCoh> Oh, no I'm not. It's just a typo on the website.
<EtaleCoh> Mmm... So is there a way to solve this without really *deleting* that line?
<zerowaitstate> add the "user" option to the volume
<zerowaitstate> the options are right after the filesystem type in fstab
<Bashing-om> EtaleCoh: Have you seen : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions ; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1604251 <-HOWTO: Mount NTFS partitions with specific ownership/permissions ??
<EtaleCoh> Here is my current fstab: http://pastebin.com/j4jXkEQq
<Robr3rd> This is not strictly related to Ubuntu, but I'm unsure of where else would be most appropriate... For as long as I can remember I've had port 3000 forwarded to my computer successfully, yet now I can no longer access it over my local network despite no changes to my router...
<cfhowlett> Robr3rd, #networking would know
<Robr3rd> cfhowlett, Thanks
<cfhowlett> Robr3rd, happy2help!
<god_phantom> What's a good way to get started learning openstack?  Can I virtualize an openstack environment?
<cfhowlett> !openstack | god_phantom
<cfhowlett> god_phantom, openstack.org     or   http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/ubuntu-openstack
<Pifa> hello
<Bashing-om> EtaleCoh: Is there a reason you choose not to use the defaults for mounting the NTFS partitions ?? as " ntfs  defaults,umask=222  0 0 "
<Pifa> anyone good with dovecot config?
<EtaleCoh> Bashing-om: probably not. As can be easily discerned I'm only pretending to understand linux.
<EtaleCoh> What would you change in which line, Bashing-om?
<Bashing-om> EtaleCoh: We are all at some point in learning linux. Not to know is not a sin. Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions . a real good guide : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1983336 . No one can tell you how to use your system . NTFS mounting is your preference.
<EtaleCoh> So.. I added this line: UUID=F474B7AA74B76DCC /media/passport ntfs-3g defaults,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=000 0 0
<EtaleCoh> This works, but now I can only mount it as root...
<Dresk> So what's the real proper way to set the number of files a user is allowed to have open?  Does it involve /etc/sysctl.conf , /etc/security/limits.conf and /etc/pam.d/common-session
<Bashing-om> EtaleCoh: Yeah, root is uid=1000. That may be how you want to restrict access .
<EtaleCoh> Oh. Then how do I make it not only root, Bashing-om?
<al2o3-cr> Dresk: ulimit -n <num> ?
<Dresk> al2o3-cr: Apparently that's deprecated
<al2o3-cr> since when?
<crazyhorse18> i have a directory /media/gsav which is   gsav:fileshares  chmod 710.. i have a user tom who is a member of fileshares
<crazyhorse18> tom can't navigate to the /media/gsav directory.. he gets permission denied.. why is this?
<Bashing-om> EtaleCoh: O am back ;:uid=#### specifies which userid should own the files on the partition. e.g. "uid=1000" means that the user with the id "1000" should own the files. You can find out your UID by opening a terminal and running "echo $UID"
<Bashing-om> EtaleCoh: Yjhat output should reflect 'yiu" as 1000, now what are the permissions on the mount point ? ' ls -al /media/passport ' ??
<Bashing-om> yiu/you*
<EtaleCoh> Baby needs taking care of. Will respond when I can.
<major_majors> i'm in the middle of an Ubuntu server install. i've set up a software RAID 10 with 3 LVM volumes on top: /, /home, and swap. now i'm at the stage where it's asking me where i'd like to install GRUB and i'm lost.
<major_majors> so, i need to know where GRUB needs to go in this configuration
<cfhowlett> !server | major_majors server channel would know
<ubottu> major_majors server channel would know: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<major_majors> cfhowlett: thanks
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<darkangel> lol
<darkangel> Its been a while since I've been here, Whats Excess Flood mean?
<lotuspsychje> darkangel: http://www.ircbeginner.com/opvinfo/h-quits-info.html
<MrJoestar> The reset command is not working here. How can I solve this? I'm using Ubuntu 14.04. Thanks.
<cfhowlett> MrJoestar, WHAT "reset" command do you refer to???
<svetlana> what command, and what do you expect it to do?
<MrJoestar> When I type "reset" and press enter, it simply does nothing.
<MrJoestar> in the terminal
<svetlana> what should it do though?
<MrJoestar> I was expecting it to clean the text
<svetlana> try 'clear'
<darkangel> Oh ok thanks alot for the link lotuspsychje
<MrJoestar> When I use 'clear', I can still see the text if I scroll up
<MCSH> That's normal
<lotuspsychje> MrJoestar: clean your system with bleachbit perhaps
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit | MrJoestar
<ubottu> MrJoestar: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-1 (vivid), package size 255 kB, installed size 1965 kB
<MrJoestar> The ideia is to clean all the text in the terminal without closing it and opening again.
<notaeon> MrJoestar: you want to clear your bash history?
<lotuspsychje> MrJoestar: like this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/191999/how-to-clear-bash-history-completely
<rebs> MrJoestar, just use reset instead
<MrJoestar> I finally found an answer, I was looking for this http://superuser.com/questions/299903/clear-terminal-using-keyboard-shortcut
<MrJoestar> Anyway, thanks guys
<crazyhorse18> how can i run a command as another user?
<crazyhorse18> as a system user which doesn't have a password
<jimcornette> su user && command
<lotuspsychje> crazyhorse18: or with Sux
<lotuspsychje> crazyhorse18: problem is sux is removed from repos now
<crazyhorse18> su only works if you know that users password
<jimcornette> echo "passwd" | sudo -S su user && command
<jimcornette> 'but I thought that you said there was no passwd
<crazyhorse18> there isint'
<jimcornette> then...   su - user &&  command
<jimcornette> er su user && command
<crazyhorse18>  sudo -H -u tom bash -c 'echo "I am $USER with uid $UID"'
<crazyhorse18> ah this works
<linuxmint> Ok, I have made some progress in diagnosing the sound issue.
<linuxmint> 1. This is how I make the sound work initially:
<linuxmint> Install Linux Mint 17.1 MATE 64-bit > Driver Manager > select Nvidia (recommended) radio button > Apply Changes > Sound Preferences > Output > select HDMI radio button.
<jimcornette> dont forget to exit back to the user.
<linuxmint> 2. The sound stops after the 1st reboot on Linux Mint 17.1 MATE 64-bit.
<linuxmint> After the 1st reboot, Sound Preferences > Output > Built-in Audio Analogue Stereo radio button is selected (changed from my correct selection of Built-in Audio Analogue Stereo radio button).
<linuxmint> 3. Once sound has stopped, I can make sound work with this command$ speaker-test -c2 -twav -Dhdmi:NVidia,1
<lotuspsychje> !mint | linuxmint
<ubottu> linuxmint: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<cfhowlett> linuxmint, wrong channel.  ask #linuxmint
<jimcornette> crazyhorse18, seems like there is a lot of commands there but to each his own.
<lotuspsychje> linuxmint: we strongly advise you to install ubuntu desktop :p
<crazyhorse18> jimcornette, i couldn't get the suone to work
<crazyhorse18> basically i want to do runas tom ls -al /test
<jimcornette> crazyhorse18,  does tom have a bashrc and profile ?
<crazyhorse18> no
<jimcornette> well then that is why
<crazyhorse18> tom's a system user
<jimcornette> you would have to append the bash -c what ever to it
<crazyhorse18> ah ok
<jimcornette> because it does not have a bash in its profile / bash rc to set
<EtaleCoh> Bashing-om: I'm here.  Doing "ls -al /media/passport/" gives that everythng is "moi" (my username) except for "dxwxr-xr-x 12 root root 4096 Jun 19 19:31 .."
<flowenut> okay, gonna use lvm for first time, on my laptop, not a server.. I was used to doing manual before to partition. Should I do manual still and there will be lvm options or guided lvm?
<lotuspsychje> !lvm | flowenut
<ubottu> flowenut: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<flowenut> I know that I want to have a separate lvm logical section for /home and another for large media files, separately from /
<Bashing-om> EtaleCoh: Run terminal command ' sudo chown moi:moi /media/passport/ ' to change the ownership from that of "root" to uou as "moi" / Now do you have access to the file system ?
<flowenut> lotuspsychje: thanks, I'll learn more, not doing RAID though, and my question is really about the Ubuntu install process more than Lvm right now
<flowenut> i.e. will Guided with Lvm in the Ubuntu installer let me set up separate Lvm logical volume for /home and such?
<flowenut> it looks like no because the only guided options are "use entire disk"
<Bashing-om> EtaleCoh: Typo uou/you*
<lotuspsychje> flowenut: maybe this can help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuDesktopLVM
<crazyhorse18> hey i'm trying to make this function work https://gist.github.com/anonymous/23ccb223b9b41ca8a470  << but i can't get any output from it
<flowenut> lotuspsychje: ah! thanks
<notaeon> crazyhorse18: should the $1 in the sudo command be in '' marks?
<crazyhorse18> notaeon, nah
<crazyhorse18> i don't think so
<EtaleCoh> No, Bashing-om, I still can't mount as "moi", only as root.
<crazyhorse18> fixed it .. double quotes :)
<Bashing-om> EtaleCoh: Yuk, All looks right to me .. I like the fstab entry, and changing the ownership of the mount, you should have access . I presently do not know what else to advise .
<EtaleCoh> Bashing-om: I have access as "moi", but I can only mount as root.
<Bashing-om> EtaleCoh: I do have another thought ! Who owns the files under /media/passport/ ? ' la -al /media/passport/<some_directories> ' // Maybe the files prtmissions are effecting ?
<flowenut> okay that's really dense... I need some help: Lvm sounds great and like something I want to use now, but I do want to separate my /home
<EtaleCoh> moi, Bashing-om.
<Bashing-om> EtaleCoh: As mounting is a admin thing, only one with administrative authority can mount a file system . yes ?
<flowenut> I don't quite get from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuDesktopLVM where the divide is between physical partitions and Lvm
<EtaleCoh> I'm not sure what that means. I can mount USB's just fine as "moi"...
<flowenut> It seems it would be easiest to use the guided whole-disk option from the installer
<flowenut> I'm just hesitatant because that seems it won't separate /home at all. Should I be concerned about that?
<virtuoso_> hey.. can anyone tell me a good tutorial for emacs
<ESphynx> TJ-: sorry I didn't really know how to properly test whether the fix is working or not, but someone is reporting that it does?
<Bashing-om> EtaleCoh: If I insert a USB drive it does mount via the /udev system . When I mount internal partitions I must supply administrative authority ( password ) to do so . Is this the case here for you ?
<TJ-> ESphynx: what fix is that?
<MACscr> im trying to get a script to work as a service. i know there is upstart and i guess this is systemd (?), but i dont know enough to convert it to an upstart. I know right now its not working any any level for starting using the service command. it works fine if i just plain run the bash script with the start argument. Any suggestions? Here is the supporting info: http://pastie.org/pastes/10249810/text
<MACscr> http://pastie.org/pastes/10249810/text
<jimcornette> MACscr, did not look at the paste  but systemd can read systemV init scripts
<fishcooker> how to logrotate to keep 3 years log but take 6 months uncompressed?
<jimcornette> MACscr, your init looks good what happens when you set -x too it ?
<jimcornette> fishcooker, make a cron that has math to check that rotation
<MACscr> jimcornette: what  do you mean? it works fine if i outright run the script
<jimcornette> MACscr, you know what set -x does right ?  and you have insserv the script ?
<MACscr> kinda? no idea on the second part. i didnt right any of this. trying to use an existing script for the app. i just changed a few paths to work with my paths
<jimcornette> Ahh I see so set -x sets the script to run in compleate debug mode
<jimcornette> !dpkg insserv
<jimcornette> err
<__nemo__> exit
<jimcornette> MACscr,  see https://wiki.debian.org/LSBInitScripts/DependencyBasedBoot
<jimcornette> esp the part about insserv
<the-erm> Anyone know how to get a touch screen working?  lsusb is showing the device as D-WAV Scientific Co., Ltd  when I cat /dev/hidraw0 I get garbage so it's connected however cat /dev/input/event* devices produce nothing.
<n3tn0>  im trying to setup bumblebee and am getiting "modprobe error could not insert bbswitch no such device"
<n3tn0> any help?
<the-erm> What's a bumblebee?
<n3tn0> its for having multiple graphics cards
<the-erm> cool.
<the-erm> What version of ubuntu?
<MACscr> grr, getting a little to advanced for my blood. shouldnt take this much effort
<jimcornette> n3tn0, you have added the repo and what not what did you try 1st ect ?
<jimcornette> you have primus installed and what ont ?
<jimcornette> not *
<MACscr> trusty
<the-erm> http://askubuntu.com/questions/549915/how-to-install-nvidia-drivers-with-bumblebee-on-ubuntu-14-04 has some info.
<the-erm> I don't know if it's helpful.
<fishcooker> as far as i know there is a cron; file:///etc/cron.daily/logrotate jimcornette
<jimcornette> I have used bumble bee for many different nvidia setups.  seems to work fine.  But can take some time to set up 100%
<n3tn0> well ya see im doing this on arch
 * n3tn0 prepares to be stabbed
 * jimcornette hands n3tn0  a shield and say its ok 
<the-erm> n3tn0: I thought this was an #ubuntu
<n3tn0> but ive exhausted all their ideas and this seems to be more or a deeper problem
<n3tn0> xD
<the-erm> fair enough.
<n3tn0> the issue lies with the modprobe related commands which are common to all linux
<jimcornette> n3tn0,  can you tell us what you tried and what happened ect ?
<the-erm> I always cheat and put my modprobe commands in /etc/rc.local
<n3tn0> the modprobe command is failing
<the-erm> ohh.
<n3tn0> hasnt been much to try.
<n3tn0> everything just comes back to that error
<jimcornette> n3tn0,  whats /etc/modprobe.d/bbswitch.conf look like ?
<n3tn0> doesnt exist
<jimcornette> maybe the load state is funky ?
<jimcornette> Oo
<n3tn0> we are in the install stage i dont think its even loaded up yet
<TJ-> n3tn0: are you aware of nvidia-prime supercedin bumblebee ?
<crazyhorse18> is it possible to create a user you can get a shell as without a home directory?
<n3tn0> i dont think thats installed but ill check
<Gerowen> Does anybody know of a graphical spectrum analyzer for Linux?
<netrom__> Gerowen: Have you looked at 'Jaaa'?
<the-erm> crazyhorse18: I believe you can set their home directory anywhere you like.  Perhaps you're interested in setting up a jail of some sort.
<the-erm> I've only set up jails for ssh users.
<crazyhorse18> i'm writing integration tests from commands
<crazyhorse18> for*
<Gerowen> netrom_: I've looked at a few things, but any time I google "spectrum analyzer" I get results for audio/studio applications instead of radio ones.  Is Jaaa in the repos?
<the-erm> it's been a while since I did that.
<TJ-> Gerowen: for audio? Spectrum3D
<crazyhorse18> so i need to create the user, run the tests, then remove them
<TJ-> Gerowen: there's an Ubuntu PPA @ https://launchpad.net/~nadaeck/+archive/ubuntu/spectrum3d
<dsnyders> Hi all!  I'm looking for a program to help me compose music.  Any suggestions?
<netrom__> Gerowen: yes. I just did a 'apt-cache search spectrum' Seems there are a bunch of different ones there. Not sure which will work for you though
<the-erm> crazyhorse18: what's wrong with useradd then rm /path/to/home/ -R
<Gerowen> TJ- : Nah for radio purposes.  I talk on a CB radio a lot, and would be interested in seeing if I could connect an HF antenna to my laptop and find some Ubuntu software to monitor the airwaves, see what's out there.
<netrom__> Gerowen: You might want to pipe the search through a less/more
<TJ-> Gerowen: Spectrum3D can take input from Jack
<TJ-> Gerowen: how is the radio input delivered to linux, as an audio input?
<Gerowen> TJ-: Could also use it to see if a radio I'm working on is producing spurious, off frequency transmissions, etc.
<crazyhorse18> the-erm: yeah ok.. i'll do that
<the-erm> it might be adduser ... not sure what the command is I get it reversed sometimes.
<TJ-> Gerowen: how would connecting an HF antenna work, without an external frequency analyzer?
<the-erm> you'll probably want to delete the user at some point in that process....
<Gerowen> TJ-: I was just curious if it was possible, I've seen videos of people running spectrum analyzer software on their PCs, but now that you mention it, I do seem to remember one of them mentioning that he fed it into his sound card.
<Gerowen> I'm just doing some research to see how I would set up something similar.
<TJ-> Gerowen: That's the thing, if you want to analyse frequencies up around 30MHz you'll need an external analyser; audio isn't going to go much above 32KHz
<TJ-> Gerowen: if you just want to analyse a received audio signal then, yes, feed it into the line-in of an audio card
<TJ-> Gerowen: you'd need a device similar to this: http://usbspectrumanalyzer.com/
<Gerowen> TJ-: Was just looking at one of those, :P
<jimcornette> dsnyders, there are alot nothing like 54 or anything like that but  here is a wiki list. used rosegarden in the past works ....ok    https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_scorewriters
<jimcornette> dsnyders, 51 * aka Qlab
<TJ-> Gerowen: It seems they drive the DVB-T chipset using osmocom SDR libraries, so you could make that side work on Linux. Then you'd need an analyser that can interface to it
<dsnyders> jimcornette: I don't want to typeset music, I want to be able to record/edit/play notes and assemble them into songs.  Sort of the musical equivalent to a paint program
<TJ-> Gerowen: working backwards from the osmocom pages, to the reddit hardware compatibility list, gives you many more options too: http://www.reddit.com/r/RTLSDR/comments/s6ddo/rtlsdr_compatibility_list_v2_work_in_progress/
<mnr> hi
<ObrienDave> 24Mhz minimum? that leaves an awful lot of the RF spectrum un-touched
<jimcornette> dsnyders, Like garage band ? or are you looking real hight up like midi and xlr cables ?
<mnr> in my system... skype , vlc, qbittorrent not working , some error like "symbol look up error,
<Gerowen> This is the video that got me curious, TJ- , https://youtu.be/U7o7V2VDyHI
<TJ-> Gerowen: Below that you'll need much longer antennas and different electronics... that's a pretty good range with the DVB-T chipset in such a small device
<dsnyders> Let's just say I'm looking more towards the Mary Had a Little Lamb end of the spectrum rather than Handel's Messiah
<Gerowen> TJ-: He's using software on a PC that interfaces with some device with a proper antenna.  I've got spare 11 meter antennas that would work fine for 10 and 12 meters, and I can always just build a dipole for lower frequencies if I needed it.
<jimcornette> dsnyders, again maybe you would like to look at rosegarden and also LMMS but for real I am sure that you know that 51 Qlab is the industry standard
<wolftune> ok, I'm really overwhelmed now. I used to make physical partitions for /home and other things. People said earlier I should try Lvm — okay, but the guided Lvm install just uses the whole disk, no separate /home — and should I do encrypted? (this is just for my laptop)
<jimcornette> and it only works on macs.  that is if you are sealing with 32 channels and want a button to press to cue ect.  pulls into boards (almost all) real easy.  In other words there is no replacement atm for Qlab.  Boy how I woish there was
<jimcornette> someone could make some real money with taht ^^
<jimcornette> that *
<mnr> SKYPE, VLC , QBITTORRENT NOT WORKING, SYMBOL LOOK UP ERROR, can anyone  help me?
<TJ-> Gerowen: ~ $20 for the hardware looks like a good deal to me
<jimcornette> mnr,  what is it ?
<jimcornette> what doss ldd say ?
<jimcornette> mnr, ^^
<mnr> jimcornette: in my system some apps are not running
<ubuntu068> dsnyders: There is an #opensourcemusicians channel you might check out
<wolftune> I found guides for Lvm, but they are all complex or just go with the default. I've found nothing that simply says, "here's how to install Ubuntu with separate /home but with Lvm instead of physical partitions"
<dsnyders> jimcornette: Basically, I know nothing.  I've heard of rosegarden, but it seems like overkill for what I want to do.
<mnr> when I run vlc it says skin interface error
<dsnyders> ubuntu068: Thanks.  I'll pop over there.
<ubuntu068> np
<jimcornette> mnr,  I know that but you say whe n you try to run the app that you are getting errors "symbol look up error" wondering if you can paste a full error . IE try to start VLC from the command line
<jimcornette> mnr,  this sound Qt'ish to mee
<mnr> jimcornette: yeah I guess so its about qt4
<jimcornette> mnr,  what is the error and if you run ldd against the app what is missing ?
<jimcornette> sounds like you are going to need some qt libs
<mnr> jimcornette: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11743854/
<theubuntuguy> hello i want to make an custom ubuntu and i want to change the live cd boot menu. you know with the install ubuntu or try ubuntu without installing can you help me? i have no idea how to do it.
<mnr> jimcornette: its the vlc code
<SkNix> hi, good night
<jimcornette> theubuntuguy, maybe you would like to look at live build ?
<theubuntuguy> help me please!
<theubuntuguy> what mins live build??
<jimcornette> mnr,  can you paste the out put of ldd against vlc ?  and also dpkg  -l | grep qt4
<TJ-> Gerowen: You've got me interested now, I'm going to buy a dongle and play around :)
<jimcornette> theubuntuguy,  http://live.debian.net/devel/live-build/   << live build it is used to make distros and what not
<jimcornette> mnr,  brb cigg break
<mnr> jimcornette: what would be the exact code to run ldd for vlc
<Gerowen> TJ-: lol, I just saw that video and got to thinking it'd be a good way not only to just see what's out there, but also as a tool for working on radios.  Hackjobs working on CB radios will sometimes spread out coils meant to cancel out TVI, it will make a meter "say" they're putting out more power, but the extra power is splattering all over the place, so I figure a spectrum analyzer would help me keep an eye on things like that, and give me a little pro
<Gerowen> ject to piddle around on, :P
<Ready-Diddy-O> ubuntu sucks
<SkNix> hello, guys, can anyone help me? I would like to run the command 'su -c' without a script, it has to be automatic, is run "su" and pass a parameter with the password in text form?
<mnr> jimcornette: ah okay m :)
<Ready-Diddy-O> did you know that your operating system is a disgrace  to debian
<TJ-> Gerowen: It'd be a useful tool for me too; I had no idea there were now SDR solutions using low-cost devices like this. It's rather like the Bitscope USB oscilloscopes
<Gerowen> Ready-Diddy-0: If you don't like it then don't use it, there's a whole IRC channel just for Debian, :P
<SkNix> Debian does not pay my bills, so do not care what you think about my operating system
<theubuntuguy> ok and what do i do with it
<dsnyders> SkNix, I'm confused.  What do you mean by 'without a script' and 'it has to be automatic'?  These seem contradictory to me.
<theubuntuguy> please help me with my problem
<SkNix> dsnyders, excuse, English error .. without entering the password.
<jimcornette> theubuntuguy, making a change to any of the options that come in the install is not a easy task. Just depends on what it really is that you are trying to do.
<SkNix> dsnyders,
<SkNix> I want to run a program with another user, but without entering the password.
<DylanRJ> you can't SkNix, you can't use su without a password
<DylanRJ> and even if you could, you definitely shouldn't
<TJ-> SkNix: You'd need to add an entry to the "/etc/sudoers" configuration, see "man sudoers"
<SkNix> DylanRJ, br?
 * ObrienDave takes aim at Google translate. *** BOOOOOOOOOOM ***
<dsnyders> SkNix, I think the proper way to do it is to add the user to a privileged group and grant that group permission to execute the program in question.
<SkNix> dsnyders, have an application, runs on nginx / uwsgi / flask, which must run a program made in ruby, only when you run, it loses all environment variables such as PATH, and carries my genes .. nginx is running with the user correct ... I then use parameters in my application so that when you run the command, sought environmental variables, so I want to run with the user expecífico
<theubuntuguy> jimcornette: i have ubuntu mini remix and i want to install some apps , change the installer text , change the boot screen and chang live cd boot menu text and image
<SkNix> dsnyders, who runs my program will be the flask .. when command list the current PATH, it lists only the way of the 'env' python you are using.
<theubuntuguy> please hlp me :(
<theubuntuguy> PLEASE
<n3tn0> what?
<theubuntuguy> my problm
<theubuntuguy> my problem
<n3tn0> which is?
<theubuntuguy> i want to change the ubuntu live cd boot scren because im making an custom ubuntu
<DJ_HaMsTa> grep file.py should work in finding file.py?
<dsnyders> SkNix: I'm sorry, but knowing/controlling which environment variables are available where is a bit out of my depth.    I'm not familiar with nginx, uwsgi, flask, and only vaguely aware of ruby and python as programming languages.
<n3tn0> look up plymouth
<n3tn0> go python!
<dsnyders> SkNix: you may need to inquire on a python or ruby channe.
<theubuntuguy> no the live cd boot menu
<theubuntuguy> like this on: http://i.stack.imgur.com/URzAF.png
<SkNix> ok.. thanks
<theubuntuguy> no problem :)
<shingshang> when you do lspci | grep VGA, and the nvidia card just says "Nvidia Corporation Device 13d8" what does that mean? that it's not recognized?
<dsnyders> theubuntuguy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1687418  or  https://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/739139-roll-your-own-customized-ubuntu-with-uck may be of help.
<theubuntuguy> well i did my cutom ubuntu with uck
<DocMAX2> hello
<DocMAX2> i need to have a process running even if it crashs
<DocMAX2> i'm on ubuntu server
<jimcornette> theubuntuguy, again not a easy task what do you mean by menu ?  the whiptail menu or are you talking about ubiquity ?
<theubuntuguy> look at this picture:http://i.stack.imgur.com/URzAF.png
<jimcornette> theubuntuguy, not ubuntu but what does this do ?  ;)  http://cgi.build.live-systems.org/cgi-bin/live-build
<jimcornette> theubuntuguy, yeah you can use all sorts of things to customize that.  again my suggestion would be live-build by debian
<theubuntuguy> i tryed this but it is not what i want
<harishkrupo> DocMAX2, how does it crash?
<snadge> has there been any discussion on how the current version of ubuntu handles the leap second coming up?
<snadge> eg.. are we just going to get an extra second at midnight
<DocMAX2> harishkrupo i dint know
<harishkrupo> DocMAX2, is it the problem of the program or is someother program crashing it?
<dsnyders> snadge: I plan on using the time to shut everything down, wipe all the drives, and reinstall from protected storage.
<theubuntuguy> i tryed to run uck and i selected everything but when i click start it wont ask me for an sudo password
<harishkrupo> DocMAX2, you can write a script that constantly monitors the program and restart it if it crashes
<snadge> its a serious question though.. there seems to be two general approaches to this problem.. one is googles, of in the 10 hours leading up to the leap second, to insert microseconds.. and the other appears to be to use the ntp specified method which is to repeat a second at midnight
<snadge> from the limited research i've done.. we should see a message printed in the kernel logs about repeating a second.. and that should be about it.. i think 23:59:59 gets repeated twice.. not sure
<harishkrupo> DocMAX2, do you need a script?
<ObrienDave> snadge, and this affects the outcome of all things how?
<snadge> in 2012 it caused a flight booking system in australia to crash.. and there are other issues including, but not limited to, database operations that rely on the ordering of queries based on the timestamp
<snadge> pretty boring stuff
<ObrienDave> OMG seriously?
<ObrienDave> ROFLMAO
<theubuntuguy> can somebody help me?
<DocMAX2> harishkrupo, a tool
<ubuntu068> good thing everyone runs up to date soft/hardware
<theubuntuguy> i tryed to run uck and i selected everything but when i click start it wont ask me for an sudo password
<harishkrupo> DocMAX2, which program is that?
<dsnyders> theubuntuguy: Did you run uck as sudo?
<ubuntu068> theubuntuguy: This in a live enviroment?
<theubuntuguy> whn i try to run it as sudo it says you shoud not run uck as root please run uck as normal user bcause it will ask for sudo password
<theubuntuguy> when i try to run it as sudo it says you shoud not run uck as root please run uck as normal user bcause it will ask for sudo password
<DocMAX2> harishkrupo, it's logstash
<theubuntuguy> help
<harishkrupo> DocMAX2, here check this link, http://superuser.com/questions/507576/how-to-automatically-restart-a-linux-background-process-if-it-fails
<DocMAX2> thx
<theubuntuguy> ok now can somebody help me
<harishkrupo> DocMAX2, here is another for ubuntu http://askubuntu.com/questions/251577/how-to-supervise-and-automatically-restart-a-process
<harishkrupo> DocMAX2, check this one it is better
<BUITRE> cual esel canal en español
<n1ghtmar3> hi
<ObrienDave> theubuntuguy, this channel is for Ubuntu OS support. not for creating your own custom spin
<theubuntuguy> help
<harishkrupo> !en | harishkrupo
<ubottu> harishkrupo, please see my private message
<theubuntuguy> where do i need to go for my problem
<ObrienDave> !es | BUITRE
<ubottu> BUITRE: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<theubuntuguy> to #ubuntuforums
 * ObrienDave is still chuckling about the "leap second" ROFL
<theubuntuguy> lol fixed my problem
<dsnyders> snadge: Under UTC definitions, the second before 00:00:00 can be 23:59:60, 23:59:59, or 23:59:58.  The problem is that timestamps should not be in UTC, but in TAI.
<dsnyders> theubuntuguy: What was the fix?
<theubuntuguy> delete the tmp folder from home
<pow> hi
<ObrienDave> dsnyders, TAI?
<pow> thai
<snadge> dsnyders, perhaps a relevant question would be if i run "date" the second after 23:59:59 on a modern debian system.. what will i see?
<snadge> err ubuntu rather
<Ben64> snadge: 23:59:60 probably
<shingshang> anyone know the state of optimus laptop driver support in 14.04? I couldn't get it working, and ask ubuntu is full of unanswered questions of the same thing
<dsnyders> ObrienDave: International Atomic Time.  UTC has periodic adjustments to keep it within one second of mean solar time.  TAI does not adjust.  It merely counts seconds.
<dsnyders> snadge: what you would get depends on the day you run it.
<molavy> which port used for default ping in this example : ping google.com
<molavy> ?
<al2o3-cr> ping doesn't use ports
<dsnyders> al2o3-cr: Well, it would use 53 in this case to do the DNS lookup of google.com.
<al2o3-cr> dsnyders: it uses icmp packets
<csgeek> hi all.  I'm trying to install the nvidia driver and I'm having all sorts of issues.  I was wondering if anyone might want to try to give me a hand?
<lotuspsychje> csgeek: whats your card chipset mate?
<csgeek> 02:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK107GLM [Quadro K1100M] (rev a1)
<lotuspsychje> csgeek: and driver currently loaded?
<csgeek> nvidia-352
<lotuspsychje> csgeek: you know if your card has optimus technology?
<csgeek> no clue.. how would I find out?
<lotuspsychje> csgeek: the official page of your nvidia card should mention it
<Rad-Dad-Daddy-O> Well I'll be
<csgeek> not sure what page you're refering to, but I can use prime-select to switch b/w intel and nvidia
<Rad-Dad-Daddy-O> o   W      "   G   "   f   $    ;   A   #   [   c   $   %   p    Z   &   ;   |       X      >    @      k   o   X   M   l   ,    [   >   X   K   y   H   m   w       %   =   ]   h   (
<Rad-Dad-Daddy-O> ~   5    a   V   j   o   .   h   Q   V
<Rad-Dad-Daddy-O> h   l   a   M   =   H      `       h   Q   ;   B   e   [   n    @   z   b   :   I   a   !   g    C   /   O   J   -   D   r   I    K   3   V   b   2   Z   d   *    ,   V   ~   2
<molavy> al2o3-cr, thanks
<Rad-Dad-Daddy-O> e   H   W       w   "   {         E   N   9
<Rad-Dad-Daddy-O> M   [   t   n   W   l      ]    t   @   m   F   ;   6   ~   U    w   i   O   _   G   d   P   c    Y      %   R   q   5   \   >    k   P   '   :   ?   o   a       '   n   Y   R
<Rad-Dad-Daddy-O> 5   ?   ^   N    .   ?   C   /   h   <   Q   y
<Rad-Dad-Daddy-O> =   ^   ~   z   t   I   +   F    M   &   /   q   h   k   @       r   C   h   ?   j   R   j   j    u   ?   k   V   /   K   Z   {    *   $   ^   t   %   ?   &   c    ?   '   h   +   {   ?
<Rad-Dad-Daddy-O>   D   `    g   H   g   l      $   N   m
<al2o3-cr> molavy: np
<lotuspsychje> !ops | Rad-Dad-Daddy-O
<ubottu> Rad-Dad-Daddy-O: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Rad-Dad-Daddy-O> o   W   }   e   O   "   ]       ?   X   A      U   /   [   +    &   w   $   $   O   W      B    p   )   B   Y   E   K   |   k    G   s   p   l   h   ?   f   =    n   W   ~   r   `
<Rad-Dad-Daddy-O> u   B   E    n   `   O   '   #   u   S   {
<Rad-Dad-Daddy-O> Y   m   ?   D   >   ^   f   r    n   '   d   G   G   Y   z   &    I   b   ]   ,   J       \   |    Q   =   G   ^   X   +   G   #    i   z   {   %   v   7   y   f    m   i   k   f   `
<Rad-Dad-Daddy-O>   e   Y   p    h   O   =   $   $   |   ,   c
<Rad-Dad-Daddy-O> a   ,   C   S   /   l   [   b    \   ?   $   b   m   |      ^    x   p   %      &   ;   +   (    @   {   B   )   H   (   e   &          V   R   D   +   s   t    x      A   X
<Rad-Dad-Daddy-O> ,   _   !   )    |   n   h   k   *   b   R   S
<Rad-Dad-Daddy-O> 1   @   n   J      A   !   m    :   H   V   s   c   .   E   c    d   S   j   M   d   K   O   [    g   .   (   T   q   D   L   Y                 I   f   X   "    E   `   ^   s   "
<Rad-Dad-Daddy-O> :   c   G    !       B   ^   s   d   f   }
<Rad-Dad-Daddy-O> '   %   "   E   ?      t   [    V      N   W   m   c   +   i    B   <   l   ~   M   "   /   D    w   \   5   D   ,   @   j   l    y   ;      l       D   P   [    z   p   ^   (   w
<Rad-Dad-Daddy-O> )   )   h    1   &   7   =   {   !   2   9
<robhol> "mods mods mods!"
<al2o3-cr> tonyyarusso: thanks
<csgeek> yikes
<mikelnx> he was too Rad for the channel...lol
 * robhol spanks mikelnx
<robhol> awful. :D
<lotuspsychje> keep it support related guys
<csgeek> so.. basically if I use prime-select intel, then it works .. sort of.  But if I do a prime-select nvidia then it fails and I just get a black screen
<lotuspsychje> csgeek: if your card has optimus you need nvidia-prime
<lotuspsychje> csgeek: to enable performance mode of your nvidia card
<csgeek> i have nvidia-prime installed
<lotuspsychje> csgeek: ok check nvidia-settings from dash
<lotuspsychje> csgeek: to see if you have turned on performance mode
<csgeek> well, I can't get into X unless I switch to intel.. but sure
<lotuspsychje> csgeek: wich ubuntu version?
<csgeek> 14.10
<lotuspsychje> csgeek: oh, you might wanna upgrade to 15.04 or clean install 14.04
<lotuspsychje> csgeek: 14.10 will be end of life pretty soon
<csgeek> yeah.. but would that really help with the driver?
<lotuspsychje> csgeek: things might get stable on 14.04.2
<lotuspsychje> csgeek: i would try LTS for sure with internet+updates during setup and install nvidia-prime
<lotuspsychje> csgeek: then tweak your system for gaming (steam) if thats what you need?
<csgeek> nah.. i don't care about gaming... right now.. just about any app that uses GLX crashes my x server
<lotuspsychje> right
<csgeek> mostly just want the nvidia driver so X is stable...
<lotuspsychje> csgeek: if you look for stable try LTS
<lotuspsychje> csgeek: but you might get it working on 15.04 also
<csgeek> alright.. I guess time to backup and such
<aktech> \HELP
<lotuspsychje> aktech: how can we help you?
<aktech> Sorry, was attempting to pull up the command list for the client. Wrong escape char.
<aktech> Thanks for asking though!
<BUITRE> anybody know how to install rkhunter
<lotuspsychje> !info rkhunter | BUITRE sudo apt-get install rkhunter
<lotuspsychje> !info rkhunter
<jkavalik> hello
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<ubottu> rkhunter (source: rkhunter): rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-0.4 (vivid), package size 194 kB, installed size 1027 kB
<lotuspsychje> jkavalik: what can we do for you?
<jkavalik> netbeans "attach debugger" gives me "ptrace: Operation not permitted" even after running "ptrace: Operation not permitted" and restarting both debugged app (mariadb test suite) and netbeans - ubuntu 12.04 - is there some more trick to it?
<lotuspsychje> BUITRE: sudo apt-get install rkhunter (from terminal)
<jkavalik> * even after running "echo 0 > /proc/sys/kernel/yama/ptrace_scope" I meant
<BUITRE> lotus;i install from synaptic like any other software pcage but, i cant see in the desktop menu list.
<lotuspsychje> BUITRE: rkunter is a terminal program, please scan your system from commandline
<lotuspsychje> BUITRE: man rkhunter for the commands help
<BUITRE> okay thanks lotus
<calvinx> I am think of buying a laptop for windows/ubuntu dual boot, for development work with Yocto for instance. what’s a good laptop you would recommend
<lotuspsychje> BUITRE: also try clamav, if you suspy a virus/rootkit
<lotuspsychje> calvinx: most laptops will run ubuntu fine mate, an ssd would improve your system alot
<lotuspsychje> calvinx: ssd+ higher ram + ubuntu 64bit would do the trick
<calvinx> yea, I am aware most laptops will run ubuntu fine. I am a seasoned user of linux and manage production linux servers as well.
<calvinx> But my development machine is a Mac.
<calvinx> So I am thinking of buying a laptop just for a windows/ubuntu dual boot primarily to handle embedded linux development work with Yocto.
<BUITRE> i dont know why the software developers does'nt do a better interface for clamAV ,
<lotuspsychje> calvinx: there is a dell xps dev version
<lotuspsychje> BUITRE: clamav is also commandline mate
<calvinx> like this? http://www.dell.com/learn/us/en/555/campaigns/xps-linux-laptop?c=us&l=en&s=biz
<Norbin> hey
<Norbin> running latest ubuntu server through hyperv, the terminal window bugs on me, it finishes loading and then nothing responds, i can't type anything
<Norbin> i was told to change the resolution via the grub config file which i did
<lotuspsychje> calvinx: yes, but in my opninion youl be cheaper if you buy an ssd yourself
<Norbin> i tried several different resolution/color depth codes
<Norbin> same problem
<BUITRE> must be started from terminal?
<lotuspsychje> Norbin: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys can help on this?
<lotuspsychje> BUITRE: yes, man clamav for commands
<Norbin> thanks lotuspsychje didn't know it exists
<Norbin> i will ask there
<lotuspsychje> calvinx: you can also ask the devs themselfs wich machines they use in #ubuntu-devel and #ubuntu-touch
<lotuspsychje> Norbin: im sure they can also point, whats important
<farsonic> hi there … is there a way to return a Ubuntu server back to it’s Factory Installed image? Ie remove anything added since install?
<lotuspsychje> farsonic: clean install with liveusb/dvd?
<lala> How do I remove the Up/Down arrows (network icon) on Ubuntu? https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/lwBTYwdc/Screen%20Shot%202015-06-20%20at%203.12.51%20AM.png
<calvinx> sheez, they are really stingy with the SSD disk space - http://www.dell.com/sg/p/xps-13-9343-laptop/pd
<farsonic> yeah
<farsonic> machine is no where near me
<farsonic> might have to wait a couple of days
<lotuspsychje> calvinx: i would reccomend a samsung pro 850 as ssd with ubuntu
<calvinx> is samsung pro any good?
<auronandace> farsonic: you could restore from a backup
<calvinx> I am already wary of samsung products...
<BUITRE> i leave, thanks lotus
<farsonic> yeah
<calvinx> I have a samsung g4 android phone for android development and it sucks
<farsonic> just a machine that is a sandpit for testing
<farsonic> so, testing done…want it back to original
<lotuspsychje> calvinx: you cant compare phones with ssd, but thats offtopic
<calvinx> haha. ok. just wondering about samsung as a hardware manufacturer in general.
<calvinx> so you think samsung pro 850 makes a good dev machine.
<lotuspsychje> calvinx: you can always ak in ##hardware
<calvinx> ok
<lotuspsychje> calvinx: yes, but the right cpu and ram ofcourse
<calvinx> you are using that yourself?
<lotuspsychje> calvinx: maybe i5+
<lotuspsychje> calvinx: yes i use the samsung pro 850 14.04 64bit on my netbook and desktop
<calvinx> cool
<calvinx> will take a look at your recommendation. thank you.
<lotuspsychje> calvinx: 8sec boot 3 sec halt
<calvinx> wa. nice.
<calvinx> you run ubuntu only on it or both windows and ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> calvinx: ubuntu only
<lotuspsychje> calvinx: dualboot are bit more complex with uefi, but working fine on ssd
<calvinx> cool. thanks. will check it out.
<lotuspsychje> calvinx: good luck!
<calvinx> :)
<calvinx> thanks!
<calvinx> appreciate the recommendation.
<lotuspsychje> no sweat mate
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | calvinx to make it even faster
<ubottu> calvinx to make it even faster: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (vivid), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<calvinx> nice tip. thanks.
<krunal> vik
<easyOnMe> hello fellas
<habbasi> Hi, easyOnMe.
<easyOnMe> I am using this command on the terminal sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -y flashplugin-installer
<easyOnMe> and it says I got the latest version of flash
<lotuspsychje> easyOnMe: so your up to date :p
<easyOnMe> yet when I go to facebook and run some media requiring flash
<easyOnMe> it says I need to update my flash
<habbasi> easyOnMe: Linux support for plugin Flash was dropped at version 11, I think.
<easyOnMe> this is nuts
<habbasi> easyOnMe: You need Chrome for latest Flash.
<easyOnMe> habbasi: I was still able to play some media in facebook last week
<easyOnMe> and those media require flash
<easyOnMe> I was playing them perfectly fine
<easyOnMe> now I do not know what happened
<habbasi> easyOnMe: But Firefox has an old version, like I said. Facebook must have changed their version requirements.
<habbasi> easyOnMe: Flash is still supported as a pepper plugin, but I haven't gotten that to work with Firefox yet.
<habbasi> easyOnMe: Chrome has the latest Flash.
<habbasi> easyOnMe: As it supports the pepper API.
<easyOnMe> habbasi: Package adobe-flashplugin is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<easyOnMe> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<easyOnMe> is only available from another source
<easyOnMe> E: Package 'adobe-flashplugin' has no installation candidate
<lotuspsychje> easyOnMe: try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras
<easyOnMe> lotuspsychje: like how
<easyOnMe> what is the command
<easyOnMe> in the terminal
<lotuspsychje> easyOnMe: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<easyOnMe> lotuspsychje: it made some processing on the terminal but I am not sure I still can not play flash dependent media from facebook
<mon__> hello I need some help
<easyOnMe> mon__: like what
<lotuspsychje> easyOnMe: might be Fb related
<mon__> in my system vlc skype qbittorrent is not working ...
<easyOnMe> mon__: skype does not work on ubuntu
<easyOnMe> so if I were you do not hope anymore
<lotuspsychje> easyOnMe: thats not true
<mon__> easyOnMe: symbol lookup error , seems qt problem
<MonkeyDust> i have skype working on ubuntu
<easyOnMe> I tried installing skype on ubuntu 5 five times and those do not work
<mon__> no , it worked before
<easyOnMe> lotuspsychje: can you please tell me where to look for that window in ubuntu that requires you to configure those packages that are proprietary
<mon__> even vlc is no working
<easyOnMe> I remember installing flash that way
<lotuspsychje> easyOnMe: it could be a facebook issue flash mate
<lotuspsychje> easyOnMe: did you try on chroium?
<lotuspsychje> chromium
<easyOnMe> lotuspsychje: one sec
<easyOnMe> I will check
<easyOnMe> lotuspsychje: i think it is firefox
<easyOnMe> I remember
<easyOnMe> I manage to solve this
<easyOnMe> its just that I forget what I did last time
<mon__> hey can anyone help me
<mon__> vlc not openning , skins2 interface error: cannot instantiate qt4 dialogs provider
<easyOnMe> mon__: sorry I do not know how to help with that
<mon__> easyOnMe: its okay, its a problem about qt4 , if its fixed everything will work, vlc skype that all are depended on qt4
<easyOnMe> lotuspsychje: how can I find PPA in ubuntu
<easyOnMe> I just manage to remember after doing some google search
<mon__> okay fixed it ;)
<MonkeyDust> easyOnMe  what do you want to do?
<easyOnMe> MonkeyDust: I want to update my flashplugin on firefox
<MonkeyDust> easyOnMe  careful with ppa's, they can ruin your system
<easyOnMe> MonkeyDust: oh is it
<easyOnMe> like how
<MonkeyDust> !ppa | easyOnMe
<ubottu> easyOnMe: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<easyOnMe> MonkeyDust: I just need to update my firefox flashplugin that's all
<paintDC> littlephil
<paintDC> Hello
<paintDC> Hi Valerio
<MonkeyDust> easyOnMe  is html5 'activated' in firefox?  https://www.youtube.com/html5
<histo> easyOnMe: are you talking about ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<easyOnMe> histo: yup
<easyOnMe> anyway I got a download from firefox here
<easyOnMe> its a .tar.gz
<easyOnMe> show shall I install it after I downloaded it
<MonkeyDust> easyOnMe  is it only on the FB website  that you're having this problem?
<histo> easyOnMe: download of what?
<easyOnMe> MonkeyDust: yup
<easyOnMe> histo: flash installer for linux
<MonkeyDust> easyOnMe  can you watch youtube clips?
<easyOnMe> ok thanks
<histo> easyOnMe: flashplugin-installer would work
<easyOnMe> histo: I tried it did not
<histo> easyOnMe: it didn't what?
<easyOnMe> histo: it did not do anything
<MonkeyDust> easyOnMe  if you can watch clips on the youtube website, then you know it's not flash related
<histo> easyOnMe: it installs the latest flash plugin from adobe
<coffee__cup> Why does git keep asking me for my username
<easyOnMe> MonkeyDust: yeah you are right
<easyOnMe> I can run youtube clips
<easyOnMe> I think it is facebook related
<easyOnMe> damn this thing
<easyOnMe> lol
<MonkeyDust> coffee__cup  1100+ people in #git
<histo> easyOnMe: I've seen other people complaining about facebooks videos not work if that's what you are experiencing.
<MonkeyDust> easyOnMe  it may be personal... did you ever upset or insult zuckerberg?    (joke)
<easyOnMe> MonkeyDust: man
<easyOnMe> lol
<easyOnMe> I think I didn't
<easyOnMe> because if he did he would have banned me from facebook all together
<tomkmem> Hi, could I ask some advice on determining if a hard drive is bad? https://gist.github.com/tomdymond/9ee8807232efaa69868c
<tomkmem> the controller says the drive is OK but the kernel is spitting errors that worry me somewhat
<lotuspsychje> tomkmem: that doesnt look very good, try the disk tools from ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> tomkmem: and perform a test
<tomkmem> what would be a good tool to use?
<lotuspsychje> tomkmem: smart test is reliable yes
<tomkmem> thanks i'll give that a go
<gagalicious> anything (free preferably) better than clamav for linux?
<gagalicious> paid is fine as long as it's really good.
<sennn> ubuntu 15.10 not use linux 4.x now,sad...
<lotuspsychje> gagalicious: rkhunter can grab rootkits
<lotuspsychje> sennn: join #ubuntu+1 for 15.10
<gagalicious> can i ask a "wise question"? why cant u guys stick with kernel 3 and just make it 3.a billion till the end of time without any new kernel upgrades? is that not possible? cant get it right the first time? we are not talking about doing a new one for quantum computing u know...
<lotuspsychje> gagalicious: updates will always be needed..
<lotuspsychje> gagalicious: to improve things
<histo> !av | gagalicious
<ubottu> gagalicious: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<gagalicious> yeah... but 3.... til end of time is good enough. to keep compatibility with old stable usefulwares... if u know what i mean... instead of learning new tricks like systemd etc... u know what i mean? it's totally redundant on the sysadmin site
<gagalicious> side
<histo> gagalicious: systemd has nothing to do with the kernel
<gagalicious> histo: i'm hosting community driven files.
<lotuspsychje> gagalicious: thats why we have Long time support
<histo> !lts | gagalicious
<ubottu> gagalicious: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<gagalicious> histo: yeah so why does people do the change?... i wish u guys can make some resilient against upgrade. not to say i'm resistant to change but i'm very sure u can improve the old ones to be better than the new
<histo> gagalicious: how would you suggest people improve the 'old ones' whatever that means, without making changes?
<gagalicious> maybe someone should start one with a its <- indefinite term support... that'll ease everyone's pains
<gagalicious> unix philosophy in software development?
<histo> gagalicious: 5 years is pretty long.
<gagalicious> modularize everything? make them do what is necessary, upgrade where needs be... without such new stuff
<lotuspsychje> gagalicious: there's always payed support from canonical also
<gagalicious> ok
<gagalicious> i think 5 years is too short.
<histo> gagalicious: Can you predict what computer we'll be running in five years?
<histo> gagalicious: You're not making any sense.
<gagalicious> ok. nvm
<lotuspsychje> gagalicious: maybe you should discuss this with the devs
<gagalicious> it's like this...
<gagalicious> let's say ubuntu 16 comes out...
<gagalicious> i know so much stack of the linux system will have to be upgraded and changed
<gagalicious> dependencies etc
<histo> gagalicious: it will, ubuntu is released on a cycle
<gagalicious> it'll take roughly 1 year to get it right... everything
<gagalicious> then... 6 months to deploy, 2 years to run. and and then... ubuntu 17 comes out... same ordeal again... wow... never ends! each stack is costly to upgrade
<gagalicious> and each stack.. being upgraded... will need 1  to 2 years to stabilize
<histo> gagalicious: LTS
<gagalicious> i think it's fair to say that... each upgrade will only have 2 years of real production usage... makes me wonder how many people are stuck with a decade old systems now
<EriC^^> gagalicious: long term support , not life term support
<gagalicious> confidently i say... 70% still use the 10 years ago code
<histo> gagalicious: I would assume only people that feel the way you do.
<histo> gagalicious: Do you run hardware in production that is 10 years old?
<gagalicious> nope
<histo> k
<gagalicious> it's the software i'm talking about
<histo> omg
<histo> gagalicious: Yeah the software that makes your hardware run
<gagalicious> too many things can break with new software
 * sennn WTF
<histo> gagalicious: You're right we should all still be using DOS
<histo> If they'd only patched it and kept it going.
<gagalicious> makes me think about the banking systems/software... most still use what's been used in the 80s-90s
<gagalicious> without upgrades... hmm..
<lotuspsychje> gagalicious: drop the offtopic in here plz
<gagalicious> ok\
<lotuspsychje> gagalicious: you can suggest ideas in #ubuntu-devel if you like
<lotuspsychje> gagalicious: or join mailing lists
<lihua> 有人吗？
<bruttoecattivo> ATTENZIONE: Non e' stata intercettata la versione originale di lynx.
<bruttoecattivo> Questo script e' in grado di funzionare sono con lynx e non links2.
<Runescape101> clear
<Runescape101> as
<Runescape101> as
<Runescape101> as
<Xor1> Hows everyone doing?
<OerHeks> Xor1, fine, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Norbin> .
<colbyf> Hey all, I can't seem to make /build wireless drivers in kubuntu. I have headers installed.
<colbyf> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/2b72b19da80537f8dfa8
<OerHeks> colbyf, what guide are you following to build that driver?
<colbyf> its the same thing I have done across all distros, including ubuntu, but kubuntu seems to be odd
<colbyf> download from git make sudo make install
<colbyf> thats it
<colbyf> http://askubuntu.com/questions/607339/rtl8723be-bluetooth-does-not-work
<OerHeks> o you have build-essentials installed?
<HarryMilnes> I was wondering if anyone could tell me some stuff about IPTables? I'm wondering if you can reroute traffic from a ddos attack back to the attacker
<OerHeks> *so
<colbyf> OerHeks, most likely not
<colbyf> its a fresh install, but never come across this before, how do I find build essentials
<OerHeks> colbyf, come on, you stated you have done this across all distro's ....
<OerHeks> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<colbyf> thanks reading through it now
<colbyf> OerHeks, perfect you are a star. Seems like kubuntu doesn’t come with them packages. Most I had to do previously was install headers.. So thankyou
<OerHeks> colbyf, have fun :-)
<ePirat> After installing a newer nvidia driver which did not worked and switching back to older one, the window manager is broken
<ePirat> I have no unity sidebar, neither does any window has a title bar
<FreeManBounty> ePIrat, i know how to solve
<FreeManBounty> Just got that problem yesterday
<Guest13309> i am getting error while installing ubuntu in windows xp. anyone help me to install please.
<Ben64> you can't install ubuntu in windows
<ePirat> FreeManBounty, how did you fix it?
<FreeManBounty> Epiraz: open the terminal ctrl+Alt+T,
<Ben64> ePirat: how did you install the newer one, how did you switch to the old one
<FreeManBounty> and type "ccsm"
<FreeManBounty> compizconfig-settings-manager
<FreeManBounty> if you don't have try install it
<ePirat> Ben64, the newer oner using the nvidia installer, the older one with apt-get install
<Ben64> did you uninstall the nvidia one first
<ePirat> Ben64, no, as I couldn't figure out how to do that
<Ben64> well... theres a problem
<FreeManBounty> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMTkx8y1K88
<FreeManBounty> here is the video
<FreeManBounty> Guest13309: do you means dualboot ?
<ePirat> FreeManBounty, thanks but no setting I make in ccsm seems to have any effect
<sudo> is ubuntu 14.04 LTS has systemd ?
<sudo> s/is/does
<lotuspsychje> sudo: no still has the init system
<lotuspsychje> sudo: systemd is from 15.04 by default
<lotuspsychje> sudo: you can ofcourse install system manualy aswell
<lotuspsychje> systemd
<OerHeks> ePirat, you'll need to unistall that .run driver from the website, look at the website how
<sudo> lotuspsychje: that's good thing that i can install it :) but is that stable enough for  production ?
<OerHeks> then install the original driver from our sources
<ePirat> OerHeks, I already uninstalled it now
<lotuspsychje> sudo: i would not reccomend to install systemd on 14.04
<ePirat> OerHeks, and reinstalled one from apt-get which worked before
<sudo> lotuspsychje: any specific reasons ?
<lotuspsychje> sudo: well because its not default, it will need manualy convert from init to systemd
<lotuspsychje> !systemd | sudo
<ubottu> sudo: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<lotuspsychje> sudo: lets reverse the question, why do you need systemd in production for exactly?
<sudo> lotuspsychje: thanks :)
<sudo> lotuspsychje: to use geard for docker
<FreeManBounty> ePirat: do you already try to reinstall ubuntu-desktop ?
<lotuspsychje> sudo: and i presume you want stable LTS as base
<sudo> yup
<lotuspsychje> sudo: well in your case, it might be a good idea then
<ePirat> FreeManBounty, no, I will try that.
<sudo> thought of using 15.04 but after 6 months again reinstalling back everything again is a pain.
<lotuspsychje> sudo: indeed, and 16.04 will have systemd anyway so better stick LTS :p
<sudo> yeah true :)
<FreeManBounty> ePirat: i was trying many method before, only the one in youtube works, but you could see in http://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears
<Ben64> i really don't think its a unity problem, sounds like a driver problem
<FreeManBounty> Ben64: idk, it appears to many users, i dont have nvidia, but got the problem too
<Jeff__> when i try to 'apt-get build-dep' i get "You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list"
<Jeff__> is there anyway i can fix this without opening /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Jeff__> with a single command?
<lotuspsychje> !sources | Jeff__
<ubottu> Jeff__: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<Ben64> FreeManBounty: treat the cause, not the symptoms
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<OerHeks> Jeff__, no, you will need to enable them and update.
<Jeff__> there is not a command that will adjust the file?
<Jeff__> do i have to edit the file myself?
<OerHeks> Jeff__, no, just go into softwarecenter > edit > sources, enable them and save it
<OerHeks> then update :-)
<Jeff__> ahh, it's a server with no GUI
<OerHeks> Jeff__, then you have to edit yourself
<pylua> I have 2 disk , disk a is mounted at / ,and b is at /vdb  , when I write thing to b ,why the space of a is decreasing ?
<lotuspsychje> pylua: is it raid?
<OerHeks> your / root folder counts the mounted drive as space too.
<pylua> so what should I do ,the / has report 100% used !
<lotuspsychje> pylua: clean out and backup
<wickedheadache> i think updates messed up my cp21x module for my dualminer
<pylua> but why it occupy disk a space when writing to b ?
<lotuspsychje> pylua: oerheks just told you why
<wickedheadache> my gridseed has a different driver now but loads fine, what do i do to fix my dualminer cp2101? it says the modual is there but the tree lists a bunch of aliases and not the device
<pylua> lotuspsychje:I do not understand that
<wickedheadache> i've also tried booting into previous versions of ubuntu 14 real time/lowlat
<wickedheadache> i've googled and tried the steps listed but get an error
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit | pylua try install and clean system
<ubottu> pylua try install and clean system: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-1 (vivid), package size 255 kB, installed size 1965 kB
<BluesKaj> pylua, run sudo apt-get autoremove and sudo apt-get autoclean
<wickedheadache> dmesg says a new usb device was loaded and added to serial usb
<wickedheadache> but i do not see the device using lsusb
<wickedheadache> miner software only sees the gridseed
<turtletoos> hello, how would i go about installing my sd card reader. im a noob.. i have the tar.gz from dells driver i just don't know how to install it
<bekks> turtletoos: why do you thingk you need a driver?
<bekks> *think
<turtletoos> ubuntu isn't recognizing when i insert the sd card. http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/19/Drivers/DriversDetails?driverId=V8HKV&fileId=2731098882&osCode=WN104&productCode=latitude-e6420&languageCode=EN&categoryId=DD
<lotuspsychje> turtletoos: thats the driver for ubuntu 10.10
<OerHeks> turtletoos, how is that card formatted? usually cardreaders work OOTB
<wickedheadache> yea it usually auto detects
<lotuspsychje> turtletoos: do you have a card inside it already?
<turtletoos> yea, i tried removing it and such.
<turtletoos> lotuspsychje, i believe that is the lastest driver from dell. it contains the driver name atleast
<Ubunty> Hello friends
<Ubunty> hello
<OerHeks> turtletoos, what does " lspci " day about your hardware?
<Ubunty> does anyone have resources on getting familiar with ubuntu>
<kostkon> !manual | Ubunty
<ubottu> Ubunty: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Ubunty> Thank you
<bazhang> !rute | Ubunty and this
<ubottu> Ubunty and this: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<OerHeks> seen your paste, turtletoos, cardreader is detected.
<OerHeks> turtletoos, how is that card formatted? what does "sudo fdisk -l " say ?
<turtletoos> is it a matter of just mounting it then? - i figured it would appear like a cd-rom
<OerHeks> exfat i guess
<gagalicious> i'm about to format a backup storage space for backup purposes. waht's the best inode size settings etc for mkfs.ext4 to enable for a lot of small tiny files of 1k each? this is a 2tb hdd
<wickedheadache> it would if you had a usb or stick in it
<turtletoos> what is the cmd to format to ext4 .. i see the dev/sda now , trying to add content
<wickedheadache> try using gparted?
<turtletoos> duh... ok well thanks for pointing me in the right direction! :)
<turtletoos> one more question since im here... how do i set it up so on start up .. it runs two simple command.. sudo rtorrent, and screen -dmS irssi irssi
<OerHeks> running a torrent program as root is bad.
<turtletoos> this is on a raspi - i know its bad practice but just trying to produce results
<SchrodingersScat> !boot | turtletoos ?
<ubottu> turtletoos ?: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<turtletoos> ty
<SchrodingersScat> turtletoos: would you not want the rtorrent in a screen as well?  and 2nding the "oh why would you sudo rtorrent?"
<turtletoos> i would.. -- idk like i said im new to linux
<zykotick9> does ubuntu run on a raspi?
<turtletoos> yes
<zykotick9> can someone besides turtletoos confirm this form me?
<zykotick9> s/form/for/
<turtletoos> https://ubuntu-mate.org/raspberry-pi/
<zykotick9> hummm, interesting.  thanks turtletoos
<jkavalik> netbeans "attach debugger" gives me "ptrace: Operation not permitted" even after running "echo 0 > /proc/sys/kernel/yama/ptrace_scope" and restarting both debugged app (mariadb test suite) and netbeans - ubuntu 12.04 - is there some more trick to it?
<OerHeks> zykotick9, rasp 2 maybe, not the 1
<turtletoos> it wasn't that hard either
<zykotick9> OerHeks: you are correct, "..Ubuntu MATE 15.04 image for the Raspberry Pi 2 which.."
<hoylemd> Hey, I installed a new ubuntu server the other day (most recent distro), and I started a server on a port, but all of the packets are rejected. Is there some firewall enabled by defaut?
<cfhowlett> !firewall | hoylemd, firewall is disabled by default
<ubottu> hoylemd, firewall is disabled by default: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<cfhowlett> !server | hoylemd,
<ubottu> hoylemd,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<lotuspsychje> hoylemd: maybe router blocks it? or not configged the server correctly?
<hoylemd> It's znc. I just went through the basic setup for it, maybe the port I chose is already in use?
<lotuspsychje> hoylemd: maybe the #znc guys might know?
<hoylemd> maybe. I just did a `netstat -tupln` and it looks like it's an ipv6 port. maybe that's the problem
<hoylemd> Oh derp I had the server set up to use ssl
<Ubunty> I have a question
<Ubunty> If I hide the dock how do I made it appear when I want it?
<lotuspsychje> Ubunty: slide over dock area with mouse
<Ubunty> for some reason that doesn't work
<Ubunty> it's just me I guess
<lotuspsychje> Ubunty: so you autohide sidebar and you cant get it back?
<Ubunty> Unless I use the menu key
<Ubunty> on my keyboard
<Ubunty> I can't hover it back
<lotuspsychje> Ubunty: what if you re-enable it?
<EriC^^> Ubunty: try to adjust the sensitivity
<EriC^^> and make sure it's not set only to reveal in the corner
<Ubunty> I adjusted it to high, and double checked the corner option
<Ubunty> I'll just re-enable it
<EriC^^> Ubunty: you actually have to give it a push to the left to get it to reveal
<EriC^^> not just put it over it
<Ubunty> ah, must be because my vm isn't fullscreen
<Ubunty> is the q key the universal key for closing apps running in terminal?
<Ubunty> I'm seeing a trend emerging
<EriC^^> Ubunty: not all
<Ubunty> Dumb question, sorry
<Ubunty> But I notice it does close a lot of things, which is useful to know
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> i just noticed it closes ed
<JokeArt> anyone available?
<compdoc> who wants to know?
<JokeArt> can someone help me
<JokeArt> i got this error :
<JokeArt> dpkg: warning: files list file for package 'linux-sound-base' missing; assuming package has no files currently installed
<JokeArt> i got this error everytime i install apps from terminal
<OerHeks> !info linux-sound-base
<ubottu> linux-sound-base (source: alsa-driver): base package for ALSA and OSS sound systems. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.25+dfsg-0ubuntu4 (vivid), package size 14 kB, installed size 96 kB
<renergy> hello there - installed ubuntu-server 14.04 and (manually) xfce. Pretty much everything working ok, but authentication is required to mount usb flash - how to set it so that no authentication would be needed?
<OerHeks> JokeArt, maybe you neet to update
<OerHeks> need*
<JokeArt> i'm using 14.04
<OerHeks> !info linux-sound-base trusty
<JokeArt> i'm trying to update
<ubottu> linux-sound-base (source: alsa-driver): base package for ALSA and OSS sound systems. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.25+dfsg-0ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 14 kB, installed size 96 kB
<JokeArt> but this error pop-up
<cfhowlett> JokeArt, optional.
<compdoc> JokeArt, what happens if you try:  sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base
<JokeArt>  sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base
<JokeArt> Reading package lists... Done
<JokeArt> Building dependency tree
<JokeArt> Reading state information... Done
<JokeArt> linux-sound-base is already the newest version.
<JokeArt> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 63 not upgraded.
<cfhowlett> JokeArt, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade       maybe
<compdoc> same as mine
<JokeArt> 63 not upgraded, but when i use sudo apt-get upgrade i got that error
<doublethinker> hello. I want to make my monitor dimmer - and better to read with. would anyone be able to help?
<OerHeks> doublethinker, use the buttons on the monitor itself?
<doublethinker> tnx
<OerHeks> cantstanya, stop that please
<somebody23> yo, I have one question a bout bash
<__nemo__> somebody23: go
<__nemo__> ahead
<somebody23> I need to create a file to create .in files
<somebody23> Let's say I have 3 columns with numbers
<somebody23> I need to add a constant to the third column
<OerHeks> somebody23, easy on the enter,all on one line please
<somebody23> for example, let's say the 3rd column is made of 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,10. I need a script that adds 0.25 to those numbers.
<__nemo__> somebody23: That looks like something I would have done in Python..
<Tzunamii> somebody23: Depending on the file you need to edit, just read the file into a Bash array, edit the array and write out the array to the file again
<ubuntu346> hello is a german people here?
<cfhowlett> !de | ubuntu346
<ubottu> ubuntu346: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ubuntu346> i need help in ubunut apt
<OerHeks> !de
<ubuntu936> hello, i need help in my a ubuntu 10.04
<JokeArt> anyone can help me?
<EriC^^> what's the problem?
<cfhowlett> ubuntu936, you need to upgrade to a supported version.  10.04 is way end of life and unsupported
<Predator> I think that ubuntu 10.04 is outdated
<ubuntu936> i install the the new openssl verison and new curl version on my ubunut 10.04
<compdoc> JokeArt, did you say it works ok when you use: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ubuntu936> is running now
<JokeArt> i got this while using apt-get upgrade
<JokeArt> http://pastebin.com/TaP55sct
<ubuntu936> but php5 have the old openssl verion in where
<compdoc> you should always use:   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cfhowlett> ubuntu936, you are running with NO updates and NO security.  time to upgrade.
<JokeArt> still same
<JokeArt> i'm pasted error output on pastebin
<JokeArt>  http://pastebin.com/TaP55sct
<Tzunamii> JokeArt: Read what compdoc wrote, mate.
<JokeArt> still got this error : http://pastebin.com/tYhEU0bb
<ubuntu936> http://pastebin.com/26gHXv5d
<JokeArt> even with dist-upgrade
<ubuntu936> i need a php update to new ssl verison
<xangua> !10.04 | ubuntu936
<ubottu> ubuntu936: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support ended on April 30 2015. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<OerHeks> ubuntu936, 10.04 is dead, EOL, upgrade.
<cfhowlett> ubuntu936, not sure if you're trolling or just stubborn.  UPGRADE.   10.04 is dead.  DEAD.
<OerHeks> ubuntu936, no use for asking support for an unsupported version
<compdoc> JokeArt, did you add repos for some package, once upon a time?
<JokeArt> wait a minute
<JokeArt> no,
<JokeArt> i didn't
<cfhowlett> JokeArt, do this: more /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<ubuntu936> can i update my server from 10 to 14, is this possible
<OerHeks> ubuntu936, 10.04 > 12.04 > 14.04 yes
<OerHeks> You might considder reinstall fresh
<JokeArt> http://pastebin.com/em4CPH05
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | ubuntu936,
<ubottu> ubuntu936,: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ubuntu936> ok, distr update is running now
<JokeArt> fixed
<JokeArt> thank's mate
<linux_hacker> How much longer until any Ubuntu release under 14.10 reaches EOL?
<xangua> linux_hacker: the end of this month
<linux_hacker> OK
<xangua> sorry, the next one
<neldogz> can someone help me understand what the + does in the following command: date +%u
<linux_hacker> Wow, that would be a lot of old releases dying. How are you guys going to keep up with updates for 14.04 and up, while also managing the EOL process for all of the older releases?
<OerHeks> linux_hacker, gladly we are not alone, teams will keep up
<cfhowlett> OerHeks, not to mention the elves - wait, is that secret info?
<linux_hacker> Which Ubuntu release will die after July?. I bet it would be a really old one
<xangua> the gnomes
<OerHeks> linux_hacker, why do you ask?
<xangua> linux_hacker: 14.10 you said it yourself
<cfhowlett> xangua, doh!  I always get those confused.
<OerHeks> linux_hacker, time to read yourself https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<reddeath68> can someone help me I just did a fresh install of 14.04.2 and installed fglrx and had a system freeze upon viewing xorg log I see these three lines
<reddeath68> 25.517] (EE) AIGLX error: failed to open /usr/X11R6/lib64/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so, error[/usr/X11R6/lib64/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory]
<reddeath68> [    25.517] (EE) AIGLX error: failed to open /usr/lib64/dri/fglrx_dri.so, error[/usr/lib64/dri/fglrx_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory]
<reddeath68> [    25.517] (EE) AIGLX error: failed to open /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so, error[/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory]
<OerHeks> reddeath68, next time use paste.ubuntu.com
<OerHeks> reddeath68, so how did you install fglrx ?
<reddeath68> sudo apt-get -f install fglrx-amdcccle
<OerHeks> that would only install the tool, go on with "sudo apt-get install fglrx"
<reddeath68> o i see someone else had told me that would install fglrx and core all at once as dependencies for amdcccle
<cfhowlett> reddeath68, that guy "someone else" has been known to give spotty advice at times ...
<OerHeks> sounds logical, but it does not.
<reddeath68> when i run the fglrx install cmd I assume I should stop lightdm from a ttyl like I did initially?
<niko__> hola
<niko__> ??
<OerHeks> reddeath68, sounds oke
<niko__> hola??
<reddeath68> ok will try that do i need to rerun aticonfig --initial again as well?
<ElelElelElel> hola
<cfhowlett> !es | Nik05
<ubottu> Nik05: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cfhowlett> niko__, read ^^^
<niko__> ok
<ElelElelElel> spic
<cfhowlett> ElelElelElel, stop now.
<asarch> Why are the mirrors so sloooooooow?
<rockey_> Hello
<ElelElelElel> hahaha
<ElelElelElel> racial slurs
<Hardtail> hello
<OerHeks> !ot > ElelElelElel
<ubottu> ElelElelElel, please see my private message
<Nik05> cfhowlett im not spanish
<cfhowlett> Nik05, I know.  fat fingers error.   it was for niko__
<Nik05> oke
<reddeath68> so will i need to rerun aticonfig --initial after i run the fglrx install cmd?
<Drekbeer> Hello. I'm using ubuntu 12.04 on a server and trying to free up some space on /boot by removing old kernels. When I try to purge a kernel I get an error about unmet dependencies: "linux-server : Depends: linux-headers-server (= 3.2.0.85.99) but 3.2.0.86.100 is to be installed" how would I able to fix this?
<OerHeks> Drekbeer, there is a simple script to remove unused kernels
<OerHeks> dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d' | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<Drekbeer> @OerHeks that results in the exact same error message
<Drekbeer> with "linux-headers-server : Depends: linux-headers-3.2.0-86-generic but it is not going to be installed" added to it
<OerHeks> Drekbeer, did you reboot after latest kernel install ?
<Drekbeer> I'm pretty sure I did, I'll perform a reboot to be sure
<drericcity> hello guys
<drericcity> hey guys
<Vespero> Does anyone know if there's a way to pause/resume Testdisk when it's making a disk image?
<Drekbeer> @OerHeks just rebooted and still get the same errors. To be sure you understand what is going on, here's the full console log of both the remove kernel script and "apt-get -f install": https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5aa2306d89ea6ea25a83
<drericcity> how can I connect wireless internet with vmware??
<Vespero> I'm trying to make an image for some data recovery, but it's going to take like... 100+ days
<reddeath68> OerHeks, after installing fglrx should I rerun aitconfig --initial?
<magalhaes> aonde posso encontrar dicas e titurias sobre ubuntu
<drericcity> How can I connect my wireless network with vmware?
<OerHeks> Drekbeer, line 47 no spaceleft on the drive ...
<magalhaes> oi
<Drekbeer> OerHeks, yea that's pretty much the reason I'm trying to purge the old kernels...
<BrunoPT> magalhaes: #ubuntu-pt
<xangua> !it | magalhaes
<ubottu> magalhaes: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<OerHeks> reddeath68, not sure that is needed , i have no ati card for a long time
<xangua> oh I fail
<reddeath68> hmm i know the cmd generates fresh xorg.conf file and backs up current one and i ran the cmd after the initial install of cccle
<magalhaes> qual aplicativo uso pra desinstalar sofwares no ubuntu
<xangua> !pt | magalhaes you can use the Software Centre
<ubottu> magalhaes you can use the Software Centre: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<stacks88> im not sure if this is a ubuntu specific thing, becuase i run ubuntu on most of my servers.. but in file.txt i have a word "sentence" , so when i do grep sentence file.txt it comes up as red, like this: http://i.imgur.com/lpHTZHS.png -- my question is how can i get this red highlighted thing going on another system thats not ubuntu? Is it a nano specific thing? or is it something in my bash
<stacks88> rc? cause on that system when i do grep sentence file.txt it doesnt highlight in red. so im just trying to get the red highlight going
<reddeath68> i guess ill just rerun the cmd to be safe
<reddeath68> ill bb if i have issues after the fglrx cmd
<SchrodingersScat> stacks88: is it a grep thing maybe?  ps aux | grep grep = grep --color=auto grep
<stacks88> ah yeah grep color didnt reealize, makes snse, thank you
<Drekbeer> OerHeks, any idea how I would be able to fix this? Basically I want to free up space but am not able to because I am out of space?
<btorch> is there a kickstart channel for ubuntun ?
<SchrodingersScat> !kickstart | btorch
<ubottu> btorch: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/installation-guide/amd64/apb.html - See also !cloning
<shingshang> is it common for the 15.04 installer to get stuck whilke "preparing to install ubuntu"?
<shingshang> particularly in the "for best results, please ensure that this computer: blah blah" section
<shingshang> like it's stuck there doing nothing, is there a way to make it show what it's doing at all?
<Cerealkiller> shingshang, i didn't encounter any errors from installing 15.04 ,maybe it's hardware related?
<shingshang> well I can't tell when it's just sitting there on the waiting cursor :/
<shingshang> maybe it's the "download updates while installing"?
<Cerealkiller> right,what version,the 64 bit one or the 32?
<shingshang> 32 bit
<Cerealkiller> uncheck download updates while installing and try again
<Cerealkiller> but,you konow if you have other versions you can upgrade
<shingshang> other versions? like 14.04?
<Cerealkiller> yeah
<shingshang> hmm, reason I'm installing 15.04 is because I couldn't get optimus graphics working on 14.04
<reddeath68> wellim back it told me fglrx was already installed to i ran sudo apt-get -f install --reinstall fglrx and still seeing same erros in log which can be found here http://paste.ubuntu.com/11745892/
<Cerealkiller> hmm,i see
<shingshang> there's conflicting information everywhere on whether optimus works or not
<shingshang> I thought in 2015 this whole graphics drivers issue will be gone
<shingshang> how wrong I was
<Cerealkiller> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<Cerealkiller> maybe check this thread?
<shingshang> thanks, that is yet another page about optimus I encountered
<shingshang> I'm gonna try install nvidia-prime first thing after installation finishes though
<shingshang> also, it's waiting for a long time yet again at the "preparing to install ubuntu: for best results blah blah blah"
<reddeath68> so can someone help me figure out why my log is telling me im missing parts of fglrx?
<Cerealkiller> shingshang, good luck :)
<shingshang> thanks, I'll need it
<shingshang> also, the ubuntu/download/desktop page says 64 bit is recommended, yet releases.ubuntu.com/vivid says that 32-bit PC is "for almost all PCs"
<shingshang> what is the right answer? I got an intel 4710MQ processor
<Apachez> http://istodaythedaymartymcflyarriveswhenhetravelstothefuture.com/
<Cerealkiller> yeah shingshang ,but how much ram do you have?
<shingshang> 32GB
<Cerealkiller> i mean,what are your specs?
<SCHAAP137> nice, 24GB here
<Cerealkiller> i'd reccomend using 64bit,34 bit are for machines with low ram
<SCHAAP137> yeah, use 64 bit
<Cerealkiller> i mean,i'm running 64bit and i only have 6gb ram
<shingshang> GTX970m optimus, 4710MQ and 32GB ram with a bunch of other high-end specs I guess
<darthanubis> only
<shingshang> sigh, yet another 1gb download for the 64 bit version then
<OerHeks> reddeath68, for what ati card exactly ? lspci | grep VGA
<SCHAAP137> 4790K here
<SCHAAP137> 4.6 GHz
<Cerealkiller> shingshang, that's neat,go ahead and try the 64 bit one :)
<SCHAAP137> still only 31 C in idle
<shingshang> mine's a laptop though, not sure if I should overclock it
<SCHAAP137> with a laptop that might be a bad idea, true
<reddeath68> OerHeks, 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Trinity [Radeon HD 7660D]
<Cerealkiller> well,your specs look preety good,there's no need to overclock it ,i think,plus side it will get hot as hell
<shingshang> heh, it's smack dab in the middle of winter at the moment
<Cerealkiller> where are you from ? :)\
<shingshang> also, I won't be running intensive programs on it, just VMware with either windows or linux to get the two OS's at the same time
<shingshang> Sydney
<Cerealkiller> oh well,that;s understandable
<shingshang> hmm, installing ubuntu might be a good exercise for anger management classes
<Cerealkiller> why tho?
<SCHAAP137> nah, it's too easy
<SCHAAP137> it's basically next next finish
<Cerealkiller> i have installed ubuntu on two of my machines and i didn't have any trouble with it so far :)
<shingshang> I guess results vary
<shingshang> but it's been infuriating
<Cerealkiller> it's preety straight forward
<Cerealkiller> to be honest
<shingshang> on my desktop it was
<shingshang> but on this laptop, it's been nothing but hell and pain
<shingshang> and tears if I could shed some
<Cerealkiller> what laptop is it?
<shingshang> a sager/clevo laptop
<shingshang> so that stuck during installation problem was one, the other thing I dread is trying to get the graphics drivers working
<Cerealkiller> did you try the additional drivers?
<shingshang> I went through 14.04 earlier yesterday trying to get it to work, and the whole day was spent googling solutions
<Cerealkiller> see if it finds any
<shingshang> yeah
<shingshang> it didn't recognize the graphics card
<Cerealkiller> oh
<shingshang> apparently bumblebee screws up your installation or something
<hplc> anyone who knows the correct syntax for debsums scripting one-liner for search and replace broken or missing packages?, i cant figure it, and the example in man debsums doesnt seem to work
<Cerealkiller> yeah,i mean you have to use google for things but,after all it's more secure than Windows
<shingshang> well, amongst the many conflicting infos ranging from 1 to 3 year old
<shingshang> I need ubuntu for my work, so I have to get this done
<Cerealkiller> right
<OerHeks> shingshang, nvidia 970 is supported by the 343.22 driver and up http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/77844/en-us
<OerHeks> shingshang, if standard nvidia driver does not work, use xorg edgers ppa for the latest nvidia blob
<shingshang> OerHeks: does that mean 343.22 and newer, or only 343?
<OerHeks> 343 and newer
<shingshang> oh yeah, I tried installing 352 earlier, but the nvidia installer says "graphics card not recognized"
<Cerealkiller> have you tried asking on the forums/
<shingshang> I'll be tyring again under 15.04, or at least try with sudo apt-get first
<OerHeks> shingshang, where did you get that 352 driver?
<shingshang> askubuntu.com? I put a question there
<shingshang> OerHeks: nvidia.com somewhere?
<shingshang> something that ends with .run
<OerHeks> ugh, never use that .run driver, go for https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<OerHeks> you won't get updates and any new kernel needs a reinstall of that driver, hopeless
<shingshang> ah right
<shingshang> maybe I shouldn't rely on google for ubuntu installation advice
<Cerealkiller> shingshang, you should,but as there are sites where the information is true,there are also sites where the information is false :)
<shingshang> and that's the problem
<Cerealkiller> yeah,it's preety confusing
<shingshang> is there such thing as paid support for ubuntu, by canonical?
<Cerealkiller> i think there is for the ubuntu server but not so sure about desktop
<Duke2410> hello, i have verson 12.04 and i need help for php5 SSL version
<OerHeks> shingshang, yes, http://www.ubuntu.com/management/ubuntu-advantage > from 5 desktops and up
<shingshang> hmm, 825 pounds
<gagalicious> i'm about to migrate from centos to ubuntu mostly because of the bells and whistles... (which i do need for some of my applications)... is this a wrong choice or do i need to wait until everything is really stable? how stable is ubuntu as a server? and how often do things break?
<xangua> gagalicious: bells and whistles¿ LTS releases are very stable
<k1l_> gagalicious: ubuntu is fine as a server. go with the 14.04 LTS that got still 4 years support and is already stable
<Cerealkiller> gagalicious, stuff is preety stable on 15.04
<Cerealkiller> or yeah,get 14.04 long term support
<gagalicious> no no.. 14.04 only. i dont trust anything not LTS
<k1l_> on the other versions you need to upgrade every 6 months. so LTS is the way for servers
<Cerealkiller> well i'm off..ttyl guys
<reddeath68> OerHeks, any ideas to my fglrx problem? this is a fresh install not even a day old
<gagalicious> but seriously, my confidence is a bit waivered... when the LTS is only two years. coz Centos 6 is til 2020.. i'm not trying to flame a war here i'm using both. ubuntu desktop and centos server... and some of my minor things are on ubuntu server.
<xangua> gagalicious: you were just told 14.04 has 4 more years of support
<gagalicious> xangua : ok.
<k1l_> gagalicious: LTS is 5 years support. but every 2years there is a new one. so the "old" still got 3 years support left
<k1l_> so you got 3 years to plan the upgrade to the next lts :)
<btorch> so if one setup a kickstart to get ubuntu installed and it has it properly setup to answer everything, then one should not need any video display right ?
<rypervenche> btorch: Correct (called preseed in the Debian-based world)
<btorch> kickstarting 14.02 server an several embedded device
<btorch> rypervenche: cool thanks
<k1l_> gagalicious: maybe this picture clears it up: http://media-cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/43/13/Ubuntu-Zeitleiste_15.04.png
<gagalicious> i've used ubuntu from 9 onwards... skipped 10 before moving to 11.04... which i've used for the past 3 years. very solid... everything between 14 and 11... i didnt use coz... flakiness as desktop. after 11, i'm back on 14.04... coz of docker... it's kind of strange since i'm from centos server background. because this server style is very strange for me.
<gagalicious> i dont understand why odd numbers are not LTS... coz 11.04 is the most solid desktop i've come across in most ubuntu versions.
<gagalicious> o'
<gagalicious> i'm still using now... never breaks
<OerHeks> gagalicious, heh, 11.04 without poodle/heartbleed fix, good choise !
<Pazooza> I find the same thing with 14.04
<Myrtti> because releasing an LTS every year would amount a lot of work for keeping the security updates and other updates in?
<gagalicious> yeah. 14.04 is also very solid
<k1l_> gagalicious: 11.04 is dead long time
<gagalicious> ok
<reddeath68> my system would be fine if i can get my graphics drivers to work right ati is a pain
<gagalicious> that's why i'm here... coz i'm complaining the fact that i'm upgrading all my 11.04s to 14.04s ...
<gagalicious> reddeath68 : yeah... i know what u mean
<gagalicious> video driver is the worst part of ubuntu
<Myrtti> I'm afraid to ask this gagalicious, but how were you planning to upgrade them?
<k1l_> gagalicious: honestly: make a re-install
<gagalicious> of linux... i mean. not ubuntu but ubuntu's the best
<gagalicious> in terms of compatibility to graphic cards
<gagalicious> Myrtti : through pxe booting
<k1l_> gagalicious: from 11.04 you need to upgrade to 11.10 then 12.04 and then lts upgrade to 14.04. so reinstall is way faster
<gagalicious> reinstall new 14.04... then transfer all 11.04 files across
<ubuntu365> gagalicious: Dude it is the manufactures providing drivers not linux, do the research not just spew fud.
<gagalicious> ubuntu365: yeah... but u also need to get the right version to match the right ubuntu flavour... which for NVIDIA... doesnt seem to be the case
<reddeath68> 14.04.2 seems to be giving me more trouble then it worth with regards to graphics drivers they worked fine before the .2 stack
<ubuntu365> sigh
<FierceDeityLink> http://pastebin.com/7nm3zdAj what exactly does this mean? other than omg frustration
<reddeath68> now fresh install and they still not working right
<k1l_> gagalicious: ubuntu ships nvidia drivers.
<gagalicious> kll_ : 14.04 yeah.. not 11.04 i mean
<ubuntu365> reminds me why being here is more of a pain than it's worth
<gagalicious> i meant
<gagalicious> reddeath68: i know exactly what u mean
<gagalicious> try telling that to ubuntu365
<compdoc> JokeArt, did you get it fixed?
<k1l_> FierceDeityLink: apt-cache policy ppp gives you what?
<FierceDeityLink> checking
<JokeArt> nope
<reddeath68> if anyone can help me after installing fglrx i had a xorg lockup  had to hard reboot(forgot to enable sysrq) and log shows 3 lines of errors
<reddeath68> heres the log http://paste.ubuntu.com/11745892/
<FierceDeityLink> k1l_, http://pastebin.com/1t00umkD
<JokeArt> got this error : unable to open files list file for package `gvfs-libs:amd64': No such device or address
<k1l_> FierceDeityLink: well, for debian support better ask in #debian
<FierceDeityLink> oh dear
<FierceDeityLink> doesn't ubuntu use apt-get?
<k1l_> FierceDeityLink: yes, but we dont know what the debian repos want the packages to be like to work. please ask the specialists there
<FierceDeityLink> k1l_, they'll send me to #edgeos who will send me back here lol
<FierceDeityLink> lol specialists
<k1l_> FierceDeityLink: here is just plain wrong. please seek the proper support of your OS
<FierceDeityLink> lol if it were up to me i'd put gentoo on my edge router :)
<FierceDeityLink> oh wait...it is....
<OerHeks> reddeath68, same xorg log
<yt2> hello
<FierceDeityLink> k1l_, the problem is i ran apt-get upgrade and it crashed in the middle and now it's stuck. figured i'd ask for help but i see this is one of the less friendly channels on freenode :(
<yt2> hi guys is this the support channel for ubuntu?
<ioria> FierceDeityLink, what cpu do you have ?
<k1l_> FierceDeityLink: dont tell me i wasnt friendly. i could just swing the banhammer since you are intentionally making offtopic support in here why other ubuntu users need help. so please ask the guys who can help you with that.
<k1l_> *while
<reddeath68> OerHeks, yes it is im saying i dont have a solution yet after reinstalling fglrx hoping someone knows of a way to fix it
<FierceDeityLink> ioria, mips
<OerHeks> FierceDeityLink, we are so friendly, that we direct you to the right support channel, as we don'tknow about debian/packages in your situation, thanks for the rant!
<ioria> FierceDeityLink, that's the issue maybe
<yt2> haha
<FierceDeityLink> its not a debian issue, its a package manager issue. the debian channel is dead and google is too
<yt2> iguest iwas on the wrong room
<OerHeks> FierceDeityLink, wrong.
<yt2> iguess
<ioria> FierceDeityLink, your dpkg seeks for ppp:mips
<k1l_> FierceDeityLink: we already explained this. now please seek the proper supportchannel for this non ubuntu OS issue. thanks
<OerHeks> reddeath68, maybe you want/need to enable HWE, not sure about that.
<OerHeks> !hwe
<ubottu> On August 7, 2014, Ubuntu 12.04.5 will deliver the kernel and graphics stack from 14.04. At that time, security updates and bug fixes for older hardware enablement stacks will cease. Users of older hardware enablement stacks are encouraged to update to the 12.04.5 hardware enablement stack or upgrade to 14.04. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/1204_HWE_EOL for further details.
 * OerHeks wonders if it is 12.04 only
<oriol> hi, good afternoon
<oriol> do you know any way to pair a garmin vivofit with ubuntu os using garmin ant+ stick usb ?
<reddeath68> OerHeks, how would i enable hwe?
<k1l_> !enablementstack | reddeath68
<ubottu> reddeath68: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<reddeath68> using the cmd provided on the link sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-utopic xserver-xorg-lts-utopic libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-utopic libegl1-mesa-drivers-lts-utopic
<reddeath68> i have all of those up to date....
<SohamG> Hey guys i'm currently running ubuntu 14.04 unity and somehow managed to turn on this read-everything-on-screen thing. How do i disbale it?(I tried apt-get remove gnome-orca)
<SohamG> reddeath68, ^^^
<OerHeks> SohamG,  From the manual for Orca: Insert+Q = quit orca.
<reddeath68> SohamG, am i missing something
<k1l_> reddeath68: "lsb_release -d" gives you what?
<reddeath68> it gives me Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<SohamG> OerHeks, now working........I pressed the insert key on the keyboard and the q key.....didnt do away...
<k1l_> reddeath68: ok, so that is the latest official stack. you could try the vivid one which will be official in august and is in the repos just now.
<kingeR> Hi, I have ubuntu 12 VPS, and i cant start nginx. When i check on command nginx -t it finds file /etc/nginx/nginx.conf, but somehow when i try to opet it with vim, I get empty file
<k1l_> SohamG: maybe logout and click on the menu icon in the panel there to shut it off.
<reddeath68> kil_ any idea how vivid works with fglrx?
<k1l_> reddeath68: all ubuntus work with fglrx. its just the question what exact card you got and if there is a known issue.
<SohamG> k1l_, I've done apt-get purge and apt-get remove for gnome-orca.....so...
<k1l_> SohamG: might be removed from the running system just after relogin
 * k1l_ is afk now so please ask the channel for further help
<oriol> do you know any way to pair a garmin vivofit with ubuntu os using garmin ant+ stick usb ?
<reddeath68> my card is 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Trinity [Radeon HD 7660D] which is technically a imbedded apu on my msi motherboard
<oriol> tried installing garmin-ant-downloader
<oriol> dont work
<molgrum> is vestige disabled in LMMS currently?
<yt2> hello
<yt2> ..
<kingeR> How to solve this: Not starting NGINX as it is disabled in config ubuntu 12 server
<Dresk> So I've been running Ubuntu for about 6 months now, switched from a RedHat-based distro, and now I've made my first secondary account for people to SSH in, but I'd like to get advice on how to permission a user in "Ubuntu best practices" for example, preventing them from accessing other user home folders
<grinchier> i'd like to know too
<grinchier> Dresk: how do you do it in redhat?
<Dresk> grinchier: chmodding via groups primarily, the old school method, didn't know if anything new was introduced
<grinchier> so chmod 700?  don't think so
<grinchier> Dresk: i'm reading about this program called jailkit?
<grinchier> maybe something worth a look
<Dresk> Taking a look-see
<Flannel> Dresk: just normal, boring, everyday permissions should suffice?  If not, what are you trying to prevent beyond that?
<Dresk> Flannel: Ah just looking to make it easier, I mean really I think most people agree users shouldn't have RO to other user folders, didn't know if any modern programs were starting to streamline this
<mhahe> hello all, I accidentally deleted all images in my /boot. I cant update and upgrade the images since there is a dependency missing between my current version and the available one. any ideas?
<grinchier> Dresk: rbash is another option,  but many users report ways to bash through it lol
<Flannel> Dresk: What doesn't suffice about normal permissions?
<Dresk> Flannel: Normal permissions work fine, but I goof up plenty in doing them
<grinchier> there is a little tutorial on jailkit here  http://askubuntu.com/questions/93411/simple-easy-way-to-jail-users
<Dresk> "ailkit is a set of utilities that can limit user accounts to a specific directory tree and to specific commands. Setting up a jail is much easier using the Jailkit utilities that doing so 'by hand'. A jail is a directory tree that you create within your file system; the user cannot see any directories or files that are outside the jail directory. The user is jailed in that directory and it subdirectories."
<Dresk> Hm, seems nice
<grinchier> in theory
<n1ghtmar3> hi
<grinchier> it seems some people suggest apparmor
<grinchier> apparmor with jailbash,  that sounds more complicated
<grinchier> http://blog.cryptomilk.org/2011/09/02/jailbash/
<grinchier> 2011 lol
<grinchier> well that jailkit is 3-1-2014 latest update,  not so bad for a security tool
<n1ghtmar3> yep i've heard about
<awesomeone554> hello?
<Cerealkill3r> Hey guys,what's up?
<lord_daemon> Studying :D
<grinchier> sup
<Cerealkill3r> not much,preety bored
<lord_daemon> :~~
<Cerealkill3r> soo,where you guys from?
<grinchier> usa and you?
<Cerealkill3r> romania
<grinchier> cool
<Cerealkill3r> yeah
<grinchier> where in romania?
<Cerealkill3r> Oradea
<Cerealkill3r> what about you?
<grinchier> ny
<Cerealkill3r> that's nice
<MonkeyDust> !ot | Cerealkill3r grinchier
<ubottu> Cerealkill3r grinchier: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<flexus> any jackdbus guy on? need help with alsa_out:  i got it running and it works basically, but it needs to be active when audiojack is plugged in. if i connect a cable to the 3mm port it gets muted. PA module-switch-on-connect is active
<leafybasil> Hey all got a strange problem, using dwm, and calling an init script before hand to do things like set key repeat rate and keyboard layout, some of the commands get processed fine, some I still need to run manually after logging in, does anyone know why?
<em> How well do you think ubuntu or some variant of ubuntu would run on this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lenovo-ThinkPad-T400-14-2-53GHz-Intel-Core-2-Duo-T9400-3GB-RAM-160GB-HDD-/351430937428
<necs> Hello
<necs> Why could it be that when i play videos in fullscreen the video gets choppy?  I cant find a pattern with it. Sometimes it does, sometimes it doesnt
<compdoc> maybe the video or sound driver, or low end hardware
<necs> compdoc: If the video is in the same resolution? Why could it be?
<necs> compdoc: Never though about the sound driver. The hardware is a toshiba laptop l305d s5897 with 4 gb or ram and dual core amd processor
<grinchier> necs: html5 usually plays much better then flash for certain sites
<necs> grinchier: Ita youtube but i cant get 720p with html5
<DJJeff> I found package "libgd2-xpm" in precise but I run trusty
<OerHeks> necs It all depends on the videocard, ATI Radeon X1250 is very old ( if i am correct that is what your machine got)
<bunty> Hi, I am trying to install ubuntu 13.10 rarring on my nexus 7, but I am facing problems. Anybody has any idea about ubuntu on tablet? ( I had ubuntu touch but I want ubuntu desktop on my tablet)
<necs> OerHeks: Yes its old but i dont get it why i can play the video in 720p in fullscreen flawlessly but i cant sometimes. Cant find a pattern.
<OerHeks> necs, sounds like systemload, close browsers and such.
<necs> OerHeks: I did
<necs> Only youtube and irc is working
<OerHeks> necs, i have no other answer, low specs give vary result.
<necs> OerHeks: Thats weird. Well could it be related with the sound driver?
<OerHeks> necs, no, i doubt that
<ibouvousaime> Hello I have a question for you : Whats the package that provide support for ext3 file system ?
<OerHeks> ibouvousaime, e2fslibs and e2fsprogs
<ibouvousaime> THANKS OerHeks
<jimcornette> I have a disk that I make with dd that is 3 gigs big.  I partition it with a swap boot and a rootfs.  then make a image.  Here is where the issue is. After creating the image I try to use resizsefs both from the command line but also from gparted and it will not let me shrink it down (rootfs) there is only about 1.3 gigs of data on the rootfs.  not sure why it is saying that the min size is 2.7 gigs
<hajer> hhhh
<rypervenche> jimcornette: Can you show us the exact command(s) you're using and the output in a oastebin please?
<jimcornette> rypervenche,  sure give me a second
<Beck> how do I install wine in lubuntu
<rypervenche> jimcornette: Also a df -hT please
<jimcornette> rypervenche,  the thing that makes the image http://pastebin.com/hcpnMJuX
<Beck> I need a command to install wine in Lubuntu
<OerHeks> Beck, open your softwarecenter,, and search for wine?
<Beck> a sudo command
<ProstheticS> hmm, ive jsut swapped over from fedora to ubuntu, im running fallout new vegas in wine, which wasnt a problem in fedora, and isnt in ubuntu, but im getting a weird efect in ubuntu, its like its pulsing my frame rate, but really smoothly. so that all frames within a second, come thorugh in the first half of said second, and then it slows down untill the next pulse
<jimcornette> rypervenche, please hold while I take pictures from remote
<ProstheticS> (im using the same wine virtual drive because i didnt remove my home directory)
<rypervenche> jimcornette: Oh, this is very specific. I'm not going to be able to help from my phone.
<OerHeks> Beck, sudo apt-get install <package>
<ProstheticS> anyone ever had this weird pulsing in wine, its happening to a few games that i use wine for, since i swapped
<ObrienDave> ProstheticS, that would be a wine issue, #winehq
<DJJeff> I found package "libgd2-xpm" in precise but I run trusty
<DJJeff> I need this package to run a game I found online
<jimcornette> Here is gparted error http://i.imgur.com/pAYRTHM.png  http://i.imgur.com/201bhva.png
<ioria> !info libgd2-xpm-dev trusty
<ubottu> libgd2-xpm-dev (source: libgd2): GD Graphics Library (transitional package). In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.0-3 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<O_Andrew> Hello there friends! I forgot my password on an ubuntu 14.04 machine, I tried booting into recovery, but instead of showing the recovery menu, it just goes into the login screen normally (?), are there any other boot options i can set in order to reset my password?
<em> this channel is much less active than I remember it being back in 'the day'.
<O_Andrew> em: maybe this just means that less peopel are having problems with ubuntu? :-) Although this is kinda -offtopic
<ioria> O_Andrew, you should enter grub with shift ... it's Ubu the only OS ?
<rypervenche> !password | O_Andrew
<ubottu> O_Andrew: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<em> DJJeff: this is a little bit experimental so don't just take my word for it but depending on its dependencies you could try getting the package manually from the website it is on.. probably looks like package-name.deb and then use: sudo dpkg -i on it
<osman> hello
<osman> muslims
<osman> ramadaaaaan
<osman> alahuekber
<osman> ĆĆ
<OerHeks> !ot > osman
<ubottu> osman, please see my private message
<O_Andrew> rypervenche, appending init=/bin/bash into the boot options did the trick! Thank you!
<ProstheticS> obrien: btw, it was an ubuntu issue , which ive fixed now. you shouldnt just see the word wine and assume that its a wine fault so they should deal
<ProstheticS> but regardless, im just happy my problems fixed :D
<ObrienDave> ProstheticS, you kept mentioning wine. if you want better answers, please supply better !details
<Proksima> I just finished setup a PXE server and a PXE client in VMs. My PXE server also host a DHCP server that works for all devices in my house (they have internet access). However, while all the network settings of the PXE client (ip, router's ip, dns servers, etc.) seems accurate,  it   cannot access external websites (but see all the devices in the int
<Proksima> ernal network). Not sure if it is relevant, but since DHCP discovery is done before boot, I have set NetworkManager so that it does not try to manage my  network connection. Any idea on how to allow my clients to access internet?
<shingshang> is there any way to disable these "system program problem detected" windows?
<ioria> clear /var/crash
<shingshang> but what if /var/crash gets repopulated again
<ioria> with the same error ?
<bekks> clear it
<shingshang> yeah, gnome-panel crashes every now and then it seems
<bunty> Hi, I am trying to install ubuntu 13.10 rarring on my nexus 7, but I am facing problems. Anybody has any idea about ubuntu on tablet?
<bekks> 13.10 is not supported anymore.
<ioria> shingshang, gnome flash-back ?
<bekks> !raring > bunty
<ubottu> bunty, please see my private message
<ObrienDave> BTW anyone missing seeing * for password feedback; http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/08/ubuntu-display-asterisks-when-typing-password-terminal/
<shingshang> ioria: gnome-panel, not flash-back. anyways, I disabled apport
<shingshang> so that'll probably get rid of the error reporter
<ioria> shingshang, also with guest account ?
<shingshang> ioria: I have no idea what you're talking about
<OerHeks> bunty, join #ubuntu-touch for nexus support
<ioria> shingshang, you can create a new user or you can try the guest account ... to test if the problem is related to your personal settings
<blz> On ubuntu 14.04, the process/service manager is upstart, correct?
<bunty> OerHeks: I had ubuntu touch but no support for RTSP so trying ubunut desktop on tablet
<jimcornette> bunty, this is with mutli rom and super su ?
<jimcornette> IE dual and triple boot ?
<jimcornette> quad boot haveever many boots you want that is.
<jimcornette> how *
<amanthakur> Hi guys, I have installed Ubuntu 14. But My ubuntu keeps displaying me that "System program problem detected. Send report?" Can anyone tell me how can i fix it? I have good internet connection and i can install anything from the Repositories. But i need to know what is the problem.
<bekks> amanthakur: Which Ubuntu 14 - 14.04 or 14.10?
<amanthakur> 14.04 LTS
<amanthakur> bekks, 14.04 LTS
<amanthakur> bekks, is there a way to repair my ubuntu installation with CD/DVD or Pen drive? I can use the Internet.
<BuzzardBuzz> amanthakur: did you install all the updates from the repository already?
<amanthakur> BuzzardBuzz, The update daemon is crashing.
<amanthakur> BuzzardBuzz, the window says "It seems daemon died"
<BuzzardBuzz> if i were you i would check the install media and you might need to reinstall
<amanthakur> BuzzardBuzz, can i do that without CD/DVD?
<amanthakur> BuzzardBuzz, can i do that without CD/DVD or without pen drive?
<BuzzardBuzz> yes you can use a flash drive
<amanthakur> can i do it from the internet?
<BuzzardBuzz> what media did you install from?
<amanthakur> it was a pen drive
<amanthakur> 1.8 gb only
<amanthakur> i think that's the problem that it might need a bigger pen drive
<amanthakur> but i have only 1.8gb
<BuzzardBuzz> let me hand you a larger drive, you can borrow it for a time
<ObrienDave> unless you use the mini ISO, 4GB minimum for live system on pen drive
<OerHeks> 1.1 gb, the iso is not that big
<BuzzardBuzz> OerHeks says you are fine!
<amanthakur> BuzzardBuzz, thanks but i'll buy it later :)
<BuzzardBuzz> cool
<amanthakur> OerHeks, can i install from Mini ISO and convert that installation to the ubuntu desktop???
<gambl0re> if install a file using make install how do i uninstall it?
<gambl0re> there is no make uninstall file
<jimcornette> amanthakur, do you know how to use tasksel ?
<OerHeks> gambl0re, run make uninstall
<OerHeks> amanthakur, sure, the mini iso gives a text menu to install any desktop
<gambl0re> run command not found
<DJones> gambl0re: If there's no "make uninstall", then I suspect you're knackered
<em> OerHeks: the mini iso of ubutu gives a choice of desktops?
<OerHeks> em yes
<jimcornette> yeah it uses tasksel I think lol
<amanthakur> OerHeks, i just checked the pen drive using the Check For Error option from the grub. And it has issues.
<gambl0re> ricky@vbox:~/Downloads/watchman$ sudo make uninstall
<gambl0re>  ( cd '//usr/local/bin' && rm -f watchman )
<gambl0re>  ( cd '//usr/local/share/doc/watchman-3.2.0' && rm -f README.markdown )
<ioria> gambl0re, check the Makefile... should be a target  'uninstall', if not you have to track the make install and remove the files by hand, maybe with a script
<em> OerHeks: does it also let you set up full disk encryption?
<amanthakur> jimcornette, nopes sorry
<gambl0re> does that mean i just delete the folders manually?
<OerHeks> em, i don't know that
<OerHeks> if it is part of the desktop installer, i think so, but not sure.
<gambl0re>  ( cd '//usr/local/share/doc/watchman-3.2.0' && rm -f README.markdown )
<gambl0re> ricky@vbox:~/Downloads/watchman$ sudo make uninstall
<gambl0re>  ( cd '//usr/local/bin' && rm -f watchman )
<gambl0re>  ( cd '//usr/local/share/doc/watchman-3.2.0' && rm -f README.markdown )
<blib> how do I format my 32GB usb drive so that windows 7 can read / write to it?
<OerHeks> gambl0re, please use paste.ubuntu.com
<gambl0re> does that mean i just remove the folders manually?
<blib> ubuntu 14.04 here
<OerHeks> blib format with windows 7
<blib> OerHeks: windows 7 only sees the 32GB drive as 2.15MB
<gambl0re> what do those lines mean?
<DJones> blib: In that case, you need to speak to MS support
<DJones> blib: Ubuntu can't format in a way that Windows can see extra beyond what it believes
<OerHeks> blib could be a fake usb drive from china too
<OerHeks> or just broken
<gambl0re> i see a bunch of crackers in here...
<ObrienDave> oooooooo, racist remark
<DJones> gambl0re: Generally, if you install something manually, the best support option is to go to the people who provided the software, #ubuntu won't know what changes/damage the software has done
<gambl0re> i fixed it thanks..
<ielo> hi thought you all might appreciate this cute story
<ielo> my mum i installed linux on her computer like 5 years ago
<ielo> anyhow she gets scammers calling her phone pretending to be ms reps telling her she has a virus
<ielo> and she tells them i'm not using windows i'm using linux so how can i have a virus
<ielo> and then they hanged up on her
<ielo> another cute story for y'all
<grinchier> lol
<Mandeep_Singh> +1
<ielo> when i went home i saw a hd in the garden in a pot full of water and like pond lillies
<ielo> hardrive
<ielo> and i asked her
<ielo> why she did that
<OerHeks> ielo, for storytelling join #ubuntu-offtopic please
<MonkeyDust> ielo  tell that story in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ielo> and she said she wanted to destroy the information on it
<ielo> ok sorry
<ielo> im done
<potatopotato_pot> destroy all software..
<ielo> join us now and share the software
<gambl0re> i use to work in a call centre and i had lots of people calling in saying they had a virus from a person that called them
<gambl0re> they target the grandmas...
<ielo> my mum is using my sisters windows pc atm and its infected as fuck and we alwys tell her not to download stuff but ...
<grinchier> lol
<MonkeyDust> gambl0re  ielo stick to support questions
<DJones> ielo: Do  you have an ubuntu support issue?  If not, general chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic or ##defocus
<bekks> ... you didnt tell her to not click on links in mails? ;)
<grinchier> ielo  change the group policy so she can't
<ObrienDave> !ot | ielo
<ubottu> ielo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ielo> sorry ok
<ielo> ok just one more funny, back in the day we used to play command and conquer and the browser everyone used was konqueror and she'd get really annyed and say 'i don't know how to use this bloody command and konqueror'
<grinchier> ielo: if you have a home version without group policy controls you can use this addon  http://iwrconsultancy.co.uk/softwarepolicy
<DJones> ielo: Last warning, please stay on topic, "one more funny" isn't on topic
<grinchier> who is a duppy konqueror?
<Nietzschean> hi everyone, hope you are having a pleasant Saturday :)
<compdoc> me me!
<duke2410> hello all
<duke2410> i have a problem with php5.4
<duke2410> i installed openssql 1.0.2.c from source and curl 7.43. from source
<duke2410> my system is 12.04
<Nietzschean> I am having a problem with rutorrent. its probably a really simple fix for someone who knows more about linux. can anyone try to help me out? I sure would appreciate it
<duke2410> but in phpinfo i see OpenSSL Library Version => OpenSSL 0.9.8o 01 Jun 2010 OpenSSL Header Version => OpenSSL 0.9.8k 25 Mar 2009
<duke2410> jemand der deutsch spricht hier?
<DJones> !de | duke2410
<ubottu> duke2410: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<grinchier> Nietzschean: i don't even know what that is I use transmission
<duke2410> ok danke
<ibouvousaime> Do you guys know a good equivalent to gparted that has a live CD version and is smaller than 128 mb ?
<grinchier> ibouvousaime: pencilandpaper does
<ibouvousaime> he is having a walk grinchier
<grinchier> lol
<Nietzschean> thanks grinchier.  it  is a web interface for rtorrent, I used the seedbox-from-scratch script to install it, everything else is showing up correctly, just not rutorrent
<grinchier> never heard of rtorrent either sorry
<rypervenche> Nietzschean: rtorrent and rutorrent are very old. I would recommend you try out deluge and its web part.
<Nietzschean> hmmm ok thanks
<rypervenche> Or qbittorrent
<__nemo__> ibouvousaime: cant you just use the ubuntu boot-usbstick? gparted works from the liveboot
<grinchier> __nemo__: he needs something less then 128mb
<__nemo__> oh well
<ibouvousaime> I only have a 128 mb USB drive with me right now
<grinchier> tiny linux
<ibouvousaime> exaclty grinchier
<Nietzschean> the seedbox-from-scratch script installed deluge too, does deluge work with IRSSI?
<rypervenche> Nietzschean: Define "work with".
<grinchier> http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<DJones> ibouvousaime: You could look at damm small linux
<grinchier> ^
<DJones> But not sure if it has live usb
<grinchier> it does
<BuzzardBuzz> yes damn small linux is 50MB
<grinchier> there is smaller versions of puppy too i believe
<Nietzschean> haha.. well i have never used it before, i have been using utorrent on my windows home server, but decided i wanted to setup my extra laptop to run linux and some seedbox type auto-dl scripts to for some private trackers
<ibouvousaime> humm does it have gparted DJones ?
<grinchier> Nietzschean: transmission is a good one
<ibouvousaime> or something similar DJones
<ibouvousaime> ?*
<BuzzardBuzz> if it dont you can install gparted
<ioria> ibouvousaime, http://kolibrios.org/en/
<grinchier> ibouvousaime: it doesn't
<ioria> 18 mb :-)
<grinchier> what are you trying to do with gparted?
<grinchier> it does have parted though
<grinchier> just not gparted
<grinchier> http://www.gnu.org/software/parted/manual/html_mono/parted.html#SEC8
<dolf> Hi folks. I just did fresh install of ubuntu 15.04. Installed it in EFI mode, and opted to encrypt the os disk. Now I'm using a lenovo keyboard, but it seems the hid-lenovo module isn't loaded when asking for a passphrase. How could I add that? I thought I should use update-initramfs, but that seems to be different with EFI?
<leafybasil> Any DWM users here?  I tried freshly patching dwm6.0 with pango, but when I set the font to my powerline one it doesnt render anything, do I need pango AND xft patches?
<DJJeff> cairo dock is nice is there an IRC channel for this software on freenode?
<DJJeff> or is there an even better or newer dock that compares to cairo dock
<MonkeyDust> DJJeff  type /j #cairo
<DJJeff> cause I think cairo dock has not been updated in some time now
<MonkeyDust> DJJeff  15.04 has 'plank', iirc
<easyOnMe> MonkeyDust: can you help me
<DJJeff> has that been tested on 14.04 trusty ?
<easyOnMe> I just installed MiniTube
<LeMike> DJJeff: try kupfer ;) not a dock but finds everything even in browser history or your docs
<MonkeyDust> DJJeff  it's not in trusty
<easyOnMe> and it returns an error everytime I search of a video
<easyOnMe> can anyone help me my MiniTube is not able to search for videos
<easyOnMe> I just installed it just now
<daftykins> from where?
<easyOnMe> it says error downloading http://gdata.youtube.com/feeds/api etc etc
<daftykins> where did you download this program?
<xangua> probably Youtube changed something in the api
<easyOnMe> from the Software Center
<histo> easyOnMe: youtube changes their api stuff all the time.
<daftykins> xangua: +1 my thoughts exactly
<MonkeyDust> easyOnMe  try youtube-dl in the terminal
<kostkon> easyOnMe, you could try the latest version from the official website http://flavio.tordini.org/minitube
<kostkon> easyOnMe, download the .deb, double-click on it
<easyOnMe> kostkon: thanks
<zorg24> Can anyone help me make sure I have latest version of iwlwifi, because my wifi is working, but the speeds are horrible (works fine if I boot into windows though)
<easyOnMe> kostkon: shall I uninstall my old minitube first before I install the one from the website
<kostkon> easyOnMe, not needed
<easyOnMe> kostkon: ok thanks
<kostkon> easyOnMe, or ok go ahead, remove the old first
<easyOnMe> kostkon: no need
<kostkon> easyOnMe, just do it (tm)
<easyOnMe> when I opened the file software center opened it for me and it says upgrade
<easyOnMe> so I just clicked upgrade
<kostkon> easyOnMe, good then. all is fine
<easyOnMe> kostkon: hopefully it is still installing the upgrades
<easyOnMe> i just run this command just now: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<easyOnMe> and this is what I got
<easyOnMe> W: Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS _Trusty Tahr_ - Release i386 (20140722.2)/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<easyOnMe> W: Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS _Trusty Tahr_ - Release i386 (20140722.2)/dists/trusty/restricted/binary-i386/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<easyOnMe> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<easyOnMe> this is the first time I am encountering this problem
<xangua> easyOnMe: software centre-edit menu-sources-very first tab- disable cd
<easyOnMe> can anyone tell me what I can do
<easyOnMe> xangua: what does your solution do
<grinchier> easyOnMe: edit the sources file and comment it out
<easyOnMe> grinchier: where and how
<grinchier> easyOnMe: http://www.debianuserforums.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=388
<grinchier> look for the cd line and put the # in front
<OerHeks> softwarecenter > edit >sources will do too
<erwin> is there a way to download youtube videos using MiniTube
<erwin> I have been
<erwin> looking all over the menus but nothing seems to show any download features
<grinchier> erwin: there are some firefox addons that do that
<erwin> how
<OerHeks> !info youtube-dl
<erwin> where can I download those addons
<erwin> OerHeks: what does !info youtube-dl mean
<OerHeks> the bot is offline, i see
<DalekSec> OerHeks: Nope, just laggy.
<OerHeks> youtube-dl is a script to download
<DalekSec> Netsplits, and all.
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): downloader of videos from YouTube and other sites. In component universe, is extra. Version 2015.02.28-1 (vivid), package size 449 kB, installed size 2256 kB
<ObrienDave> extra laggy ;P
<OerHeks> erwin, else open firefox app page, and search?
<erwin> OerHeks: I just downloaded a firefox addon
<meandrain> Hi. Anybody has experience with DTrace 4 Linux ?
<OerHeks> meandrain,  dtrace is not available for "debian" / ubuntu
<erwin> grinchier: so how do I use the firefox addon to download the youtube video
<erwin> I just installed one on firefox
<meandrain> OerHeks: this works:  https://github.com/dtrace4linux/linux
<OerHeks> meandrain, so what is your question then?
<OerHeks> s
<meandrain> OerHeks: Online providers will work ok. What does not work:  ./script.d -c "./a.out"   Will not run ./a.out binary
<erwin> I got it
<plunkett> i have a problem with my gui on audacity
<OerHeks> meandrain, sorry, it is not offical supported.
<OerHeks> (her)
<tomivs> Hi
<tomivs> What video editor do you recommend/use?
<NegativeFlare> tomivs: Pitivi
<moses_> does changing the xconfig/monitors file refresh tag work in 14.04?
<NegativeFlare> Personally
<ownix123> if I am running Ubuntu live off a flash drive, will the changes I make persists?
<daftykins> only if you set up the flash drive with a persistence file
<daftykins> !persistence
<ubottu> To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<Corey84> unholding a  pkg  via apt-get cmd  line  is  what  ?
<Corey84> apt-get  ?
<usafbeach> --ignore-hold
<usafbeach> or apt-mark unhold pkg
<g0th_> hi
<g0th_> how can I check if a mounted usb drive is working at usb3 speed?
<lord_daemon> g0th_ good question
<lord_daemon> i also want to know
<g0th_> i.e. how do I "connect" the mount information to e.g. lsusb
<zorg24> I'm having a weird issue where my wifi connection is very slow in ubuntu, its a laptop with an Intel 6300, I'd greatly appreciate any help figuring out what's wrong
<Guest99407> hi all
<PurEtChaste> Hi
<dtscode> If I sudo apt-get purge my gcc(1), will it a) completely remove it, and b) will I be able to get it
<dtscode> If I sudo apt-get purge my gcc(1), will it a) completely remove it, and b) will I be able to get it
<moses_> does anyone know how to get xrandr to work ?
<moses_> it stopped working after I changed to dual monitors through nvidia
<goesmin> '# dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sde' fails at an "Input/output error" at 3.2GB in every single time. S.M.A.R.T. reports no ptoblems with the drive. thoughts?
<PurEtChaste> can anyone help me install java and intelliJ ?
<bekks> PurEtChaste: Whats the issue with installing java?
<PurEtChaste> I don't know, the system don't recognize it i would say. I dowloaded the .bz2 and untar it, is there anything else to do?
<leafybasil> Hey all, can anyone tell me why some commands I execute before DWM work, and others do not?  "xset" seems to work fine but "setxkbmap" doesn't until after DWM is loaded
<PurEtChaste_> Hi again, i have issues installing java jre and jdk in order to install intelliJ.
<bekks> Which issue?
<PurEtChaste_> So i dowloaded the files and untar it as I said, but when it comes to install intelliJ i have an error telling me that no jre or jdk is installed
<PurEtChaste_> to insall jre and jdk i followed the steps described on the oracle website
<bekks> !java | PurEtChaste_
<ubottu> PurEtChaste_: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<PurEtChaste_> I'll try it
<PurEtChaste_> ok so actually, as the oracle versions seemed not to be working i installed the openJDK ones and it is now ok. Thank you
<fxmulder> I'm looking to resetup a machine, looking at the partition table it looks like it is using GPT and is setup like http://nsab.us/public/linux  Any idea what creates partitions like this?
<iamthellama> Hi. Small emergency here. I just tried to install ubuntu 15.04 alongside windows 8.1. The partitioning in the installer failed, though, completely, and now my primary hard drive is not visible--not even in gparted. A little help?
<le_pig> .
<iamthellama> Hi. Small emergency here. I just tried to install ubuntu 15.04 alongside windows 8.1. The partitioning in the installer failed, though, completely, and now my primary hard drive is not visible--not even in gparted. A little help?
<grinchier> not visible?
<thebot> hello
<iamthellama> Hi. Small emergency here. I just tried to install ubuntu 15.04 alongside windows 8.1. The partitioning in the installer failed, though, completely, and now my primary hard drive is not visible--not even in gparted. A little help?
<daftykins> iamthellama: reboot
<thebot> not sure, can you still boot into windows? iamthellama
<mach20x> Turned my PC on today and the BIOS won't POST...
<iamthellama> daftykins: I rebooted, no bootable media was found. I'm now in a liveboot of ubuntu.
<iamthellama> thebot: No I cannot.
<ianorlin> mach20x: that could easily be a hardware problem not something wrong with ubuntu so ##hardware might get you better results
<iamthellama> thebot: bios says no bootable media found.
<mach20x> Does a boot from recovery mode keep we in a full root mode status?
<mach20x> In Ubuntu 15.04
<ianorlin> mach20x: if you get to were it say recovery mode it does post you are at the bootloader
<thebot> hmm...I would say
<mach20x> No it isn't now
<iamthellama> fdisk -l does show, I *think* what essentially was being used as windows' swap partition still being there? It's a 128MB partition that is type "microsoft reserved"
<iamthellama> that's on /dev/sda1.
<mach20x> But before this happened I was using recovery mode
<daftykins> iamthellama: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo parted l | pastebinit
<thebot> what does fdisk -l show, does it show the drive and the partitions?
<daftykins> iamthellama: that is not even vaguely swap.
<guest8574> Is there a 32-bit version of Dolphin Emulator available for Ubuntu?
<iamthellama> this is fdisk -l : http://pastebin.com/ZfWSHNt1
<zorlac> hello all
<mach20x> I'm asking so that I can rule out the possibility that it is a bit of malicious logic that ran to Fry my BIOS while in root mode (assuming full root after boot from recovery mode)
<iamthellama> daftykins: does it matter? I'm not sure what windows uses it for, you get the idea.
<iamthellama> daftykins: got an error trying to install pastebinit "Error: Could not stat device l - No such file or directory."
<iamthellama> liveboot problem?
<mach20x> Again, does anyone know if full root privileges carry after a boot from recovery mode?
<iamthellama> daftykins: here it is done manually: http://pastebin.com/4Zgf4HAj
<iamthellama> daftykins: the 1TB is a second hard drive, unrelated to my problem.
<iamthellama> the 16gb is my usb stick I'm livebooting off of.
<zorlac> QUESTION.  how come when i connect to irc on my laptop, my http server log says 198.245.61.1182 -- "CONNECT 127.0.0.1:6667
<daftykins> iamthellama: accuracy in tech matters, yes
<daftykins> iamthellama: that 8 does not look EFI installed
<daftykins> oh that 1TB
<daftykins> iamthellama: desktop system?
<mach20x> zorlac: 127.0.0.1 is within the loopback range, so search one the function of loopback for your irc client
<iamthellama> daftykins:  No, heavy duty dell, dual hard drives in place of cd drive
<mach20x> On now one
<mach20x> Not not now
<mach20x> Hate my phone sometimes “damn autocorrect”:-P
<daftykins> iamthellama: power off, remove mains power + battery, jab the power button a few times, then reassemble and boot back in and repeat the sudo parted -l
<iamthellama> daftykins: for what it's worth, the installer said my preexisting install seemed to not be UEFI. Not sure if it knew what is was talking about. It's a standard windows 8.1 install, can't imagine why it wouldn't be UEFI. That said, I followed its instructions and clicked the checkbox it offered me accordingly.
<iamthellama> daftykins: I'll do it, but can I ask why that would change anything?
<daftykins> not before hand, no :)
<iamthellama> daftykins: tjat
<iamthellama> daftykins: that's super inconvenient, I'd really rather not do that if it's not for a good reason. I've rebooted twice, I don't see why stronger powercycling should change anything....
<daftykins> you have two choices, sit there with a broken install not making progress... or try it.
<daftykins> i fail to see how it's inconvenient to power off a system that's not working.
<iamthellama> daftykins:  Why can't you just explain your reasoning? It is inconvient for several reasons. I have four cables hooked into this computer as part of a multi monitor setup. I have several windows open and am trying to problem solve this in several ways. I have had to use one of my backup codes for two factor authentication because I don't have a wor
<iamthellama> king phone at the moment, making that process a pain. To use my browser as a phone, i had to install the voice plugin and restart firefox. Etc.
<daftykins> i want to see the SATA controllers reset.
<ash__> I'm trying to upgrade xubuntu 14.04 to 15.04 but after issuing the command "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" I get a "ConnectionResetError: (Errno 104) Connection reset by peer"
<iamthellama> daftykins: that's kind of a longshot, you think I experienced a hardware failure?
<daftykins> the disk isn't showing, either you share a dmesg and we stare at some SATA port detection errors and go "hrmm i wonder why it's not talking..." which leads to the suggestion of just doing as i instructed anyway :)
<daftykins> anyway your call, we can talk about it until the cows come home and go to university, or take action :)
<[almark]> trivia like sata cables correctly pluged in?
<daftykins> laptop so not quite so likely
<[almark]> hmmm
<daftykins> i would certainly hope they're plugged in and screwed in :)
<ash__> is there any way to start the release upgrade from the beginning ?
<iamthellama> daftykins: yeah, you bet. I do have some dmesg errors, if you are interested. http://pastebin.com/n29nsz3z
<daftykins> not until the above is done
<daftykins> you see, those are SATA link resets due to having issues talking to the drive
<daftykins> so.. as suggested the controllers need a reset which = total power down
<daftykins> :)
<iamthellama> daftykins: I have never heard of this. I'm truly baffled how taking the battery out and cutting all power could affect the SATA ports. Are you telling me they have some kind of state memory of their own or something?
<daftykins> for the love of Tux you said this was an emergency, will you just go and do it already?
<MonkeyDu2t_> iamthellama  what daftykins suggsts, resets your pc
<iamthellama> daftykins: -_- fine.
<Moonlightning> I've got Utopic Unicorn on a laptop, and while most of the -function keys- seem to do what they say (the volume keys, in particular), the brightness keys don't--IIRC, pressing the brightness-down key suspends the system and pressing the brightness-up key does nothing.
<Moonlightning> (Those two keys are alternately F2 and F3)
<Moonlightning> I'm looking under Settings -> Keyboard, and I see that most of the not-really-function keys here, but I don't see anything for brightness
<Jamie_1> hey for some odd reason i keep having problems with my computer recovering from hibernation or the such... the mouse will appear but the screen will remain black other than that. If i go into tty and run the startx it does not seem to start the xserver
<iamthellama> daftykins: Hi.
<iamthellama> daftykins: gparted shows nothing different.
<Moonlightning> ...oh, no, I take that back. The toggle-wifi and toggle-trackpad keys don't do anything, either.
<daftykins> i don't care about that program, logs please - starting with dmesg
<iamthellama> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/2JukfWyP
<Jamie_1> I still have the swap on but the swappiness is turned down to 10 due to I know if i turn it off it wont sleep properly
<Jamie_1> problem is that i am loosing progress on stuff when it goes to sleep and wont wake up... lost about 90 lines of code last time.
<bekks> because the swap space is where it sleeps.
<bekks> Jamie_1: Safe your code regularly.
<Jamie_1> bekks: i know that... that is why i only turned it down instead of off
<Jamie_1> bekks: I know... I need to make better habit of that
<Moonlightning> Jamie_1: get an editor that autosaves or uses swapfiles. :)
<Jamie_1> Moonlightning: I use sublime
<Jamie_1> but my thing is, is there a way to fix this or find the cause
<Anf> Es klappt einfach nicht, er mountet sich einfach nicht
<daftykins> iamthellama: and you absolutely disconnected every single cable, the adapter... every battery... etc?
<frant> How do I show missing files?
<Anf> Sorry wrong chenell
<bekks> frant: Missing file where?
<Moonlightning> frant: In what context? Command line, graphical file browser...?
<MonkeyDu2t_> frant  if you mean hidden file: ctrl h
<Jamie_1> oh and it keeps constantly giving me the messages of an internal error has occurred
<iamthellama> daftykins: unplugged both monitors, usb keyboard, power, removed battery completely, let it sit, hit power button several times,  let it sit, and then replugged everything and restarted.
<frant> not missing, hidden
<Jamie_1> ctrl+h
<daftykins> iamthellama: ok, so presumably Windows absolutely doesn't work either? :) system doesn't find a boot disk at all?
<iamthellama> daftykins: doesn't even try to boot. Total failure. No boot disk. Bootable list shows nothing other than this usb drive.
<daftykins> iamthellama: funky, alright power off, remove both disks, put the disk that's storage only to one side - then put the OS disk inside where the storage only disk is and boot the live session again
<Jamie_1> any suggestions on what to do about my computer not waking properly
<daftykins> Jamie_1: are you using any proprietary drivers? e.g. for graphics?
<Jamie_1> i am using the nvidia... let me check which one...
<daftykins> with which card and/or chip?
<iamthellama> daftykins: So you're saying to remove the 1TB, and take the non-responsive SSD and stick it where the 1TB is right now, and then boot up and come back here?
<daftykins> iamthellama: yep. ah SSD, which model?
<daftykins> iamthellama: oh and make sure you're booting up with none of that extra junk plugged in - try with the bare minimum
<iamthellama> daftykins: OCZ ARC 100 240GB SSD 2.5"
<iamthellama> daftykins: for the sake of making dmesg easier to read?
<daftykins> no for whether i'm familiar with SSDs that've had firmware issues
<daftykins> oh for the unplugging
<iamthellama> yes
<daftykins> when you're troubleshooting you run the simplest config possible
<Jamie_1> daftykins: NVIDIA binary driver - verion 304.125
<daftykins> Jamie_1: yep and device?
<daftykins> ( lspci | pastebinit)
<iamthellama> daftykins: welp, brb I guess.
<daftykins> roger that
<Jamie_1> daftykins: https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8837487
<ePirat-> FreeManBounty, finally fixed it, thanks!
<daftykins> Jamie_1: hmm looks like an original generation Core CPU, correct?
<Jamie_1> yes
<Jamie_1> I5 dual core
<daftykins> Jamie_1: does 'additional drivers' offer you any other versions than the 304?
<Jamie_1> yes many
<daftykins> Jamie_1: also, does your swap file *exceed* the amount of RAM you have?
<Jamie_1> no
<daftykins> free -m vs cat /proc/meminfo
<Jamie_1> I have 4 gb of ram
<daftykins> and swap is...?
<ozbrk> guys it is a really messy situtation here yet it is deffietly off-topic
<Jamie_1> matches my memory daftykins
<daftykins> !ot | ozbrk then go enjoy !
<ubottu> ozbrk then go enjoy !: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Jamie_1> currently there is no swap being used at all
<daftykins> Jamie_1: ok try each of the drivers out and see if it alleviates the issue
<Jamie_1> I swap back to the one i used to use
<Jamie_1> *ill
<daftykins> Jamie_1: start with the youngest editions as your hardware is very old
<daftykins> so... 319 i think would be next
<Jamie_1> yea i know...  but it still runs beautifully. I was using the x.org nouveau drivers
<Jamie_1> I try to avoid the 331 drivers from nvidia due to a bug about it not working right currently
<daftykins> not heard of that one
<iamthellama> daftykins: I'm back.
<daftykins> but there is 331 and 331-updates
<Jamie_1> its open sourced
<iamthellama> got errors on ata2 instead of ata this time.
<daftykins> Jamie_1: what is?
<iamthellama> So it's the drive, not the SATA port.
<Jamie_1> the nouveau drivers
<daftykins> iamthellama: mmhmm, wouldn't hurt to try in another system
<Jamie_1> daftykins: also if you dont mind me asking... since the topic came up... what i a great newish not to expensive laptop that will work great with ubuntu
<iamthellama> daftykins: what do you mean?
<daftykins> Jamie_1: no i know what nouveau is lol, i meant the alleged bug
<daftykins> iamthellama: the SSD...
<daftykins> Jamie_1: sorry i don't do shopping, that's a topic for #ubuntu-offtopic
<iamthellama> daftykins: Why? Didn't we just demonstrate that the problem is very clearly the drive, not the port?
<Jamie_1> one sec it can give you the link... and it has never really worked for me... always caused problems
<daftykins> iamthellama: you're not hugely open minded on this topic are you? :)
<Jamie_1> daftykins: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1431753
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1431753 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-331-updates (Ubuntu Trusty) "Nvidia binary driver FTBS due to DKMS layer violation" [Undecided,Triaged]
<daftykins> iamthellama: would you not want to try all the easy things within your reach before labelling some hardware dead 0o
<iamthellama> daftykins: are you suggested the hard drive was bricked? I didn't realize that was the only possible interpretation.
<daftykins> i'm not assuming at all
<daftykins> i'm suggesting _confirmation_ :)
<daftykins> anyway, you know what to do now
<iamthellama> daftykins: That's rather optimistic of you. But anyways, you're saying if it doesn't show up as readable in another computer, that means it is bricked?
<ozbrk> at least I shared my storry there thenks for guiding me. I hope someone reads it at that offtoic channel
<daftykins> yep then you can arrange the funeral
<iamthellama> daftykins: how the fuck did a standard ubuntu install partition attempt do this?! That's infuriating!
<daftykins> don't use that language in here.
<daftykins> also, who says Ubuntu is to blame?
<daftykins> maybe it was just timing.
<daftykins> OCZ SSD's are pretty notoriously terrible
<iamthellama> daftykins: You're overstretching. They made some flawed ones years ago, this particular SSD, which I researched before I bought, was known to be reliable, well made, and fast. And Occam's razor definitely suggest that isn't a coincidence.
<iamthellama> daftykins: this is cut and dry, I tried to partition it, it threw up a ton of errors during its attempt to partition, and now it is bricked. How that could be interpreted any other way is beyond me.
<daftykins> iamthellama: oh and how many have you dealt with? :)
<daftykins> bear in mind here that i have no alliegance to ubuntu as i don't even use it
<daftykins> so i care not what the culprit was, really
<daftykins> anywho, problem isolated
<Bashing-om> iamthellama: daftykins I recently went round and round with ATA errors . Come to find out it ws my boot code(s) at fault. I got my grubs correct and that did resolve the ATA error conditioins. Your case, does the firmware even see the hard drives in the set up utility ?
<daftykins> Bashing-om: mmm, i probably would've been tempted by a BIOS/EFI update
<Jamie_1> thanks for the help daftykins... if that does not solve the problem I will come back at another time
<daftykins> np
<grinchier> how can I test my swap is working right?
<iamthellama> daftykins: I don't rely on my own personal anecdotal experience to determine the reliability of a brand, I look up what's said online. How many I've dealt with doesn't really seem relevant. I've dealt with many SSDs, though, if that's what you mean, and this is one of the better ones I've dealt with, if not the best.
<iamthellama> Bashing-om: so are you saying reinstalling grub fixed it?
<iamthellama> Bashing-om: I'm not sure; I guess I should check to see if it's identified with bios in the bios menu? Is that what you're asking?
<daftykins> iamthellama: whatever you say :)
<Bashing-om> iamthellama: daftykins Has the lead here .. With the ATA error . My situation was corrected by getting all my grubs in-line ( I do multi boot and have multiple grubs).
<Bashing-om> iamthellama: Id the firmware foes not detect the hard drives, then it is not passed to the operating system .
<cracker> hi
<cracker> hi
<cracker> hi
<cracker> hi
<cracker> hi
<mach20x> (mach20x) I have been using Ubuntu after running recovery, because the graphics tears on a normal boot. I want to know if unsecure root privileges are utilized when booting from recovery, that way I know whether or not malicious code could have affected the BIOS
<grinchier> I don't think so
#ubuntu 2015-06-21
<daftykins> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Dr_Dan_> seeing oddness in 14.04 LTS with suspend/resume.  after resume i get login and then complete login only to get to a black screen.  nothing escapes black screen accept another quick press of the "POWER" button.  then i get another login screen
<Dr_Dan_> this is on a ASUS laptop
<Dr_Dan_> second login works and i see my desktop
<Dr_Dan_> any idea?
<daftykins> Dr_Dan_: check your user's ~ for any files not owned by you, then consider renaming .config to .configold
<Dr_Dan_> hmm.   the whole .config directory?  thats a lot of stuff to basically throw out
<daftykins> Dr_Dan_: you're just testing, which is why i said rename.
<Dr_Dan_> ok.  gotcha
<daftykins> Dr_Dan_: but you checked ownership first right?
<Bashing-om> Dr_Dan_: Humm .. Graphics driver not loadong on 1st attempt ?? On that 1st attempt; -crl+alt+F1 to gain a console. terminal command ' sudo lshw -C display ' In the configuration line what driver is loaded ? repeat after the desktop is gained, now what driver is indicated ?
<Dr_Dan_> checking
<Dr_Dan_> Bashing-on,   its just intel HD graphics
<Bashing-om> Dr_Dan_: That theory of mine is out the window, as Intel "just works" .
<Dr_Dan_> its weird that only happens after resume.  i get a login (logind?)  but after login it goes black.  only thing that gets me thru is the second press of POWER button which produces a another login
<Dr_Dan_> then at 2nd login i can get thru to desktop
<daftykins> oh this is post sleep, ok
<daftykins> not cold boot?
<Dr_Dan_> nope.  never cold boot
<daftykins> ah my ideas are pretty much irrelevant then
<daftykins> but won't hurt
<Dr_Dan_> i feel like there are two sleep (hibernate)  processes going.   then one gets cut-off midstream by the other which is faster at bringing the laptop down.   next when the laptop comes back up,  that seconds sleep process "thinks" it did not finish its job and tries to take the laptop down to s4/s5 again
<daftykins> i would read some logs before making up stories like that :)
<Dr_Dan_> well,  true.   but thats my hunch
<Dr_Dan_> ok.  back to looking at files and "hiding"  the .config
<Dr_Dan_> ok.  so closing the lid is one kind of 'sleep request'  but  choosing 'suspend to ram' from logout menu is another.  i am  correct?
<Dr_Dan_> *am i correct?
<daftykins> simple test, disable sleep on lid close
<Dr_Dan_> i think i got it
<Dr_Dan_> it only occurs from the "lid close" sleep request.  not the other
<jimcornette> Weee
<Dr_Dan_> yes.  suspend-to-ram seems to work perfectly
<Dr_Dan_> however,  lid-close-then-open,   is causing the blank screen after a login.
<daftykins> so disable it =|
<Dr_Dan_> hmm.  i actually lose the session.
<Dr_Dan_> its starts a new one
<Dr_Dan_> daftykins, is that in dconf editor?
<daftykins> it's in GUI settings i'm sure
<veryhappy> hello guys. is it possible to wake up an ubuntu server in standby with multicast over wol or does it just work while powered off?
<murod> murad-raxmonov85@mail.ru
<Dr_Dan_> daftykins, i feel like ASUS hardware is doing somekind of suspend when lid closes.   on top of that, the kernel is also doing a suspend.
<daftykins> i don't think so
<Dr_Dan_> ok.  i'll keep digging.  and i did replace .config and it didnt change
<daftykins> yeah that was before i understood the actual issue
<Dr_Dan_> i checked on the web.  i read that you can place this in logind.conf:      HandlePowerKey=ignore   HandleSuspendKey=ignore  HandleHibernateKey=ignore  HandleLidSwitch=ignore
<Dr_Dan_> each on a seperate line
<Dr_Dan_> im guessing putting HandleLidSwitch=ignore   into logind.conf  would be enough to fix issue
<Dr_Dan_> that did it
<Dr_Dan_> i can close lid.  laptop stays on.  screen turns off.   open lid.   screen wakes up and im right where i was
<Dr_Dan_> suspend-to-ram still works bringing the laptop down to s5
<Bashing-om> Dr_Dan_: :) Great, when you are good, you are good . Appreciate the solution.
<reese> hello?
<Dr_Dan_> reese, just ask a question
<reese> i need help installing FSX on ubuntu
<reese> can u help
<reese> i have it off steam and it is installed but when i play and go to select my aircraft it turns black
<reese> can u help me with this?
<Dr_Dan_> sorry.  i run FlightGear  mostly.  its free
<reese> oh
<Dr_Dan_> try avsim.net  or .com   website
<Dr_Dan_> http://forum.avsim.net/
<Dr_Dan_> ask in there ^
<x_root> hello, how can i delete a file that "is not there" on nautilus but i can find on locate?
<Dr_Dan_> which file?
<x_root> moved some files to the trash and then deleted them.. still, i can find them on locate (till a restart, i couldn't have the space..)
<x_root> some videos Dr_Dan_
<reese> i already asked there they said ask my OS
<daftykins> reese: what's your graphics hardware?
<reese> good enough for fsx
<reese> i got a i7
<daftykins> so intel on-die graphics?
<daftykins> or a card...
<reese> yes
<daftykins> which ubuntu?
<maja> help my ubuntu 14 seems stuck making the screen dimmer
<reese> 15.04
<maja> i can turn it up but after a while it just turns it down
<Dr_Dan_> x_root,  you could open a terminal and type:  rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/*       that will remove all files in your trash
<maja> pls help i been using it for many years but why must i go dim :(
<x_root> there's already nothing there Dr_Dan_ :(
<Dr_Dan_> hmm.  locate is just a database.   perhaps it just needs to be refresh with new data about where stuff is  ( or is not )  .   i believe updatedb is the command you want
<x_root> Dr_Dan_, "not possible to open a temporary file to "var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db"
<daftykins> updtedb requires sudo
<daftykins> *updatedb
<Dr_Dan_> yeppers!
<Dr_Dan_> thanks daftykins
<maja> no one knows my pain ? or can no one hear me ?
<daftykins> !repeat | maja
<ubottu> maja: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Dr_Dan_> maja,   what model laptop.   and are you using FN keys?
 * Dr_Dan_ knows this one alrady
<maja> Dr_Dan_: sorry you don't know how fustrating it is, i have tried google no luck just tells me how todo
<maja> Dr_Dan_: acer aspire 1
<Dr_Dan_> maja,  you will need to edit grub.conf  and add a line to tell kernel about acpi_backlight
<maja> key comobo <fn> <arrow up>
<x_root> Dr_Dan_, thanks, it worked :D
<Dr_Dan_> x_root, np
<maja> in /etc ?
<Dr_Dan_> yes.  its rather complicated and best if you google for the fix for your aspire
<maja> i'll look closer
<Dr_Dan_> maja, good luck
<maja> da
<acro458> Logged in as "user". Forgot root password. Want to change root password. Type in "passwd root", says I cannot change root password. Type in "sudo passwd root", asks for user password. Type in user password. Asks for new password twice (doesnt specify which user it is changing). Changes root password.....I thought this was not supposed to work?
<maja> been runing say ssyetm same laptop for years
<daftykins> there is no root password.
<x_root> o/
<acro458> there is clearly a root password
<daftykins> maybe in your situation, but you're breaking one of ubuntu's key principles :)
<Dr_Dan_> acro458, is this a new ubunbtu 14/15 installation
<acro458> yes
<maja> Dr_Dan_: say while i have you for some reason the main admin pannel has lost its pannels
<maja> arlen: i think in ubuntu there is no root account so no root pass
<maja> sorry wrong person
<arlen> :)
<acro458> there IS a root account.. You do "su -" and it logs in as root
<Dr_Dan_> acro458, is user also an admin?
<Dr_Dan_> you can sudo most anything
<acro458> I believe so
<acro458> Dont know for sure
<acro458> I did "sudo passwd root", and I changed the root password
<maja> sudo -s isn't root account
<acro458> really? When I do "su -", it logs me in as root@computer
<Dr_Dan_> maja,   which panels are now missing?
<maja> most of them
<Dr_Dan_> :)
<Dr_Dan_> hmmm.   ok.   never thought about this before.   gimme a sec
<maja> i installed confzconfig to mannge my v desktops
<maja> might of done it
<maja> maybe i should just update to 15
<maja> how much longer is shelf life ?
<Dr_Dan_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/204428/unity-missing-cant-see-top-or-side-panels
<mekhami> idk what i did but i now have a robot voice speaking every button i press and everything i mouse over
<mekhami> please help hahahaha
<Dr_Dan_> maja,  ^^
<Dafonz> hello - i'm trying to get SSH working on 14.04 LTS with key pairs.. created SSH and chmod to 700 (owned by the user) and created authorized_keys which I pasted output from puttygen into (from the box for openSSH authorize_keys). Still can't seem to log in. /var/log/auth.log is also blank.. I deleted it hoping it'd recreate, but permissions?
<Dr_Dan_> mekhami,   System Preferences -->  Universal Access .    turn off Screen Reader
<nath3lf> Hi, I jacked up my laptop and I'm wondering if there is a way I can make a disk image like on windows so when I get a new one I can restore it to that image
<maja> Dr_Dan_: dankie !
<Dr_Dan_> nath3lf, ever use Clonezilla?
<Dr_Dan_> its like Ghost
<SchrodingersScat> !cloning | nath3lf , maybe also see !backup
<ubottu> nath3lf , maybe also see !backup: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<SchrodingersScat> that's not it...
<Dr_Dan_> lol
<Dr_Dan_> nath3lf, try clonezilla
<SchrodingersScat> if you already have a ubuntu liveusb hanging around you can do the same things, depends on what you want
<Dr_Dan_> get the system the way you want it,  i.e.  with all the programs,  and accessories installed,   then  use clonezilla to make a prestine copy.
<Dr_Dan_> SchrodingersScat, some things are just easier to use
<Dr_Dan_> especially if you already know ghost and such
<Dr_Dan_> Dafonz, sorry.  i guess no one knows much about the ssh keys.   i hope you find an answer.   you can ask on monday when there's way more ppl around
<Dafonz> Dr_Dan_: no worries. I'll just have to google more :)
<h3xploit> quit
<spdr> Hi, I have a question. Why $ set bell-style visible doesn't affect readline's variable? $ xset q 2>&1 | grep bell; prints still "set bell-style audible".
<spdr> Anyone?
<Dr_Dan_> sorry.  brb
<pc-moon> hello
<pc-moon> i get this message after upgrade php to 5.5
<pc-moon>  * Starting web server apache2                                                  env: /usr/sbin/apache2ctl: No such file or directory
<pc-moon>                                                                          [fail]
<spdr> pc-moon: mayby try to reinstall php
<pc-moon> ok
<spdr> pc-moon: *apache, apache. The package with apache2ctl.
<pc-moon> i dont know
<wangshidong> is there anyone use ubuntu 15.04
<Dr_Dan> Bashing-om, where you here when i talked about the laptop sleep problem
<AW350ME> hello i want to change my login password to ubuntu say password is too weak but i want to use it anyway how may i?
<Dr_Dan> turns out that logind and xcfe-power-manager were in some conflict
<Dr_Dan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1349056
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1349056 in xfce4-power-manager "xfce4-power-manager doesn't suspend on lid closed (regression)" [Medium,Fix released]
<EriC^> AW350ME: use sudo to set it, sudo passwd <user>
<backbox_> hiiiiiii
<EriC^> AW350ME: use sudo to set it, sudo passwd <user>
<Dr_Dan> i need to uncomment in logind  HandleLidSwitch=ignore
<AW350ME> ty EriC^
<Dr_Dan> and that worked  ;-)
<EriC^> np
<AW350ME> how do i change my name in term EriC^
<EriC^> what do you mean?
<stiv2k> hi
<AW350ME> i change my name but it doesnt say in settings
<stiv2k> how do i figure out what is preventing sleep on my system? I set it to sleep after 5 minutes, does not sleep
<AW350ME> oops
<AW350ME> i change my name it doesnt say in term
<AW350ME> says ablest1980@HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$  still
<EriC^> type cat /etc/passwd
<AW350ME> ok
<EriC^> you mean that name?
<AW350ME> alot came up
<EriC^> AW350ME: the name isn't your username
<Dr_Dan> Bashing-om, where you here when i talked about my laptop sleep problem
<EriC^> how did you change your name? from settings > users?
<AW350ME> says im login as AW350ME
<Dr_Dan> turns out that logind and xcfe-power-manager were in some sort of conflict
<AW350ME> but term says different
<EriC^> type id
<AW350ME> ok
<AW350ME> says ablest1980 how do i change it?
<EriC^> create a new username
<AW350ME> but ill lose everything
<EriC^> or if you have already, login as that user
<AW350ME> i have
<AW350ME> login menu says awesome
<AW350ME> ill crate a new name ty
<AW350ME> Xd
<Bashing-om> Dr_Dan: I was aware, and I did congratulate you on your good works. //connectivity issues at this time. so I am spotty here !//
<Dr_Dan> i need to uncomment in logind  the line:   HandleLidSwitch=ignore
<Dr_Dan> which worked
<Dr_Dan> seems to be a problem for me to.  my laptop went to sleep and i had to reconnect to irc.  i got droped
<Dr_Dan> OT:  but is there a youtube channel that ppl like for ubuntu/linux tutorials etc...
<PanV> Hey, I got a problem with my damn Remote "supportive for computers"
<PanV> um.. hi?
<potatopotato_po1> Not a lot of people seem to be active here
<PanV> ikr
<PanV> @potatopotato_pol do you know anything 'bout remotes?
<PanV> I used jstest-gtk and soemthing seems wrong
<rolandnsharp> Hi I'm having a really frustrating time trying to remap capslock to super. Ideally i will switch capsLock and super but I can't even make the first to work.
<PanV> Rolam
<rolandnsharp> I've tried: setxkbmap -option caps:super
<rolandnsharp> and remove Lock = Caps_Lock add mod4 = Caps_Lock
<PanV> roland, if I tell you I don't know how to remap :P
<aw350me> hello EriC^
<sharknodebot> Hello there aw350me
<rolandnsharp> with Xmodmap, no luck
<PanV> Omg EriC^ is here :D
<PanV> I bet he is afk...
<aw350me> how do i change my password in term?
<rolandnsharp> I even tried with the Gnome Tweak tool but it doesnt' work
<PanV> aw350me, maybe this might help http://askubuntu.com/questions/423942/change-password-on-root-user-and-user-account
<PanV> I know nothing.
<notaeon> jon snow
<aw350me> he was
<aw350me> ok
<aw350me> ty PanV
<rolandnsharp> Sigh, key remapping is the thing that frustrates me the most about Linux
<PanV> aw350me, could you now help me? and np
<gr33n7007h> aw350me: passwd
<PanV> rolandnsharp, I don't even know why the right "circle" of the Playstation Styled Remote is being recognised as button 1,2,3,4
<PanV> and button 1,2,3,4 is x o Δ And the square
<aw350me> gr33n7007h, ?
<aw350me> help you with what?
<PanV> a dumb remote
<aw350me> this isnt playstation help
<gr33n7007h> aw350me: how do i change my password in term? didn't you write this?
<PanV> aw350me, it is playstation STYLED, but it is for computers only
<PanV> check one of its pics here
<aw350me> gr33n7007h,  help
<PanV> http://www.plaisio.gr/ProductImages/1000x1000/1921193_1.JPG
<gr33n7007h> aw350me: with what?
<gr33n7007h> aw350me: open terminal, type passwd
<aw350me> hello please help
<sharknodebot> Hello there aw350me
<aw350me> aw350me@HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo passwd AW350ME
<aw350me> passwd: user 'AW350ME' does not exist
<gr33n7007h> aw350me: just type passwd nothing else
<aw350me> ok
<PanV> help with a remote?
<ubuntu543> PanV: Looks more like a #hardware if any help is out there, channel issue.
<ubuntu621> Can somebody help me with Xmodmap? please
<PanV> ubuntu, thanks
<PanV> ubuntu543, I can't send messages there
<rolandnsharp> j
<jeffklex_> what are the best tools / resources for learning to secure and harden servers running Ubuntu?
<ianorlin> jeffklex_: server is a broad topic can you say what kind of server
<ianorlin> I would at minimum learn how to setup ssh key only and no root login
<jeffklex_> two servers in fact: one is a webapp server running NGINX, Django, Gunicorn; the other is a DB server running postgres
<maja> Dr_Dan: didn't get back systom control pannels
<maja> but laptop seems to constantly be sending ^@
<maja> cleaned keyboard no joy
<maja> so even in grub boot menu screen dims !
<andrewjs18> hi all, is php 5.4 available for 12.04?
<NegativeFlare> andrewjs18: probably not
<NegativeFlare> lol
<andrewjs18> drat..I probably should upgrade eventually
<andrewjs18> I can upgrade directly from 12.04 to 14.04, correct?
<EriC^> correct
<andrewjs18> cool, thanks
<EriC^> no problem
<choldrim> hello, is there anyone who encounters a blurred screen under KVM?
<choldrim> install ubuntu 14.04 under qemu-kvm 2.0.0, the screen is blurred
<al2o3-cr> rolandnsharp74: have you figure it yet?
<Guest99407> Anyone here had any luck with getting Debian to run on a PowerMac G5?
<al2o3-cr> rolandnsharp74: was it you that wanted you keys remapping?
<p0ss1> hi guys, quick question. Just upgraded version and one of my sound sinks seems to have fallen out of sound preferences.  I can see it with pacmd and if i select it in pavucontrol it works just fine, but for some reason sound preferences cant see it at all.   My temporary solution was to create a virtual output device through papref,  but thats a bit of a hack. Is there are better way to add a sink to preferences?
<winstonsmith> hello
<x_L0k0_x> is it windows 95 support chat?
<winstonsmith> What?
<x_L0k0_x> i'm trying to upgrade from Windows 3.11
<x_L0k0_x> my comp is going BSOD  :(
<al2o3-cr> x_L0k0_x: you are on ubuntu using xchat lol
<x_L0k0_x> :P
<al2o3-cr> :D
<x_L0k0_x> i should set up CTCP so it would return Win 3.11
<al2o3-cr> heh, yeah :)
<x_L0k0_x> old times old times...
<choldrim> I have not figure that yet, a12o3-cr
<daemongpl> how do you computer?
<daemongpl> :p
<al2o3-cr> choldrim: not figured what?
<winstonsmith> So what DEs are you guys running, mainly?
<daemongpl> throw away VM, unity of course
<winstonsmith> I've actually never used Unity. I saw it on the Ubuntu website, and decided against it. Haha.
<x_L0k0_x> @al2o3-cr  can you check my version?  :)
<al2o3-cr> x_L0k0_x: :D nice
<x_L0k0_x> r u serios?  I did it?
<al2o3-cr> yep :)
<x_L0k0_x> LOL
<al2o3-cr> heh
<x_L0k0_x> thanks :)
<x_L0k0_x> made my evening
<al2o3-cr> np :)
<kaell> any help with video drivers? been away from linux for a while... changed out video card from nvidia to ati...
<Jasper_gem> I'm using ubuntu 12.04 is there any way i can force ubuntu to enforce screen margins?
<ianorlin> open source or flrgx kaell and what card
<winstonsmith> I know AMD/ATI has...issues with Linux drivers, but I've always gone NVIDIA/Intel
<kaell> Pref-Monitors says to use my vendors tool instead... when i say yes, it opens nvidia x controls
<kaell> current card is ati hd6870
<winstonsmith> Have you tried the "Additional Drivers" tool?
<kaell> i'm on 10.04lts (just updated from 9.something)
<kaell> I see no "additional drivers" tool
<kaell> i tried "hardware drivers" but it just is blank
<winstonsmith> What distro are you using?
<kaell> i tried some recommendation to use apt-get purge to remove all nvidia stuff... but it's still trying to force me to use nvidia x server settings
<kaell> <kaell> i'm on 10.04lts (just updated from 9.something)
<kaell> hardware drivers says "no proprietary drivers are in use on this systems"
<ianorlin> isn't 10.04 not supported any more?
<kaell> hmm, dunno... like i said it's been a while.. just booted old installation and upgraded to 10.04
<winstonsmith> It's not. You're going to want to switch to 14.04LTS
<al2o3-cr> yep, 10.04 isn't supported
<kaell> should i just keep upgrading?
<kaell> ok, will upgrade more times... any tips for what to do when that's done?
<choldrim__> a12o3-cr: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7fe94ec2jw1etbnc3tf1ej20rp0fidmu.jpg
<winstonsmith> Go to the additional/hardware drivers, like you did
<winstonsmith> It should be listed there, with the upgraded kernel
<kaell> ok, will try... thanks
<choldrim__> can u see that?
<al2o3-cr> choldrim__: see what?
<choldrim__> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7fe94ec2jw1etbnc3tf1ej20rp0fidmu.jpg
<al2o3-cr> choldrim__: it's not opening
<choldrim__> ok， wait a moment
<andrewjs18> hi folks.  I have a script located inside a directory called cronjobs.  I'm trying to call that script to execute with a crontab, but when the scheduler runs, I think crontab believes the script is a directory and it's erroring out.  is there a way to fix it in my crontab?  this is the error it's emailing to me: /bin/sh: 1: /cronjobs/script: not found
<kaell> chmod?
<kaell> andrewjs18 - type "man chmod" and look into adding executable bit?
<andrewjs18> here's the crontab: 30 4 * * * /cronjobs/script
<andrewjs18> kaell, it is executable
<andrewjs18> I can run the script manually without problem.  the problem is when I try to call it through crontab.  I think it believes /script is a directory rather than an actual file
<kaell> why do you think it thinks it is a directory ?
<choldrim__> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-xCuhzKFJy8o/VYZM-nIB3BI/AAAAAAAAABk/3KdHA4ay_Ac/w938-h525-no/%25E6%25B7%25B1%25E5%25BA%25A6%25E6%2588%25AA%25E5%259B%25BE20150621132612.png
<choldrim__> a12o3-cr: what about this url?
<al2o3-cr> yep, i see it
<andrewjs18> kaell, because this is the error it sends me in the email: /bin/sh: 1: /cronjobs/script: not found
<al2o3-cr> what language do you want chinese?
<choldrim__> chinese?
<al2o3-cr> choldrim__: didn't you say you wanted chinese no?
<choldrim_> I selected English language.
<al2o3-cr> choldrim_: click run this action now button
<choldrim_> eh..I mean I want to know why the terminal become blurred?
<kaell> i would do an "ls -al /cronjobs" and paste output, also copy/paste crontab file
<choldrim_> ;)
<kaell> i dont have a good guess otherwise
<kaell> check permissions, check file attributes
<kaell> check for typos
<al2o3-cr> choldrim_: hmm, don't know
<al2o3-cr> ask your question to the channel, maybe someone can help you
<choldrim_> which channel?
<al2o3-cr> this one
<inerkick> Hi
<inerkick> I got my ubuntu 14.04 Gnome 3 , sometimes act weird with all the fonts missing
<inerkick> its like all fonts are scattered, on browser( font) missing between words, on every thing we can see.
<malimbar> ... all the fonts missing?
<malimbar> how did you install gnome 3?
<inerkick> normal way
<inerkick> sometimes it happens, not now
<malimbar> sorry, no idea. Unusually quiet in this channel tonight though
<inerkick> ok
<inerkick> just hold on sec, let me show you how it looks
<stiv2k> how do i change monitor position in lightdm greeter?
<histo> malimbar: 'normal way' ?
<histo> inerkick: ^^^^^^
<malimbar> yeah, I was wondering what the "normal way" is as well
<inerkick> check this http://postimg.org/image/wizi7tydz/
<malimbar> I can think of 3 different ways I'd do it
<malimbar> woh, that is weird
<inerkick> hi histo malimbar http://postimg.org/image/wizi7tydz/ that's how sometimes it happens
<inerkick> i just restarted, but it happens sometimes and sometimes laptops hangs
<histo> wow
<inerkick> yeah, it's weird
<histo> inerkick: locale settings?
<inerkick> what is that?
<malimbar> also, does it change when you snap a window fullscreen?
<stiv2k> nothing i do is able to change the default position of monitors in lightdm greeter. any help?
<histo> inerkick: http://askubuntu.com/questions/603579/ubuntu-fonts-are-corrupted-on-certain-windows
<inerkick> thanks histo let me check
<inerkick> histo,  but thats lightdm isn't
<histo> inerkick: huh?
<histo> stiv2k: what do you mean by position?
<inerkick> nothing
<malimbar> stiv2k, you mean which monitor is on which side? I think that has nothign to do with lightdm
<stiv2k> malimbar: what do you mean?
<histo> stiv2k: Is this a multi monitor setup?
<stiv2k> i tried running an xrandr command in lightdm
<stiv2k> yes histo
<stiv2k> i need to run this
<malimbar> do a search for displays
<aw350me> hello
<stiv2k> xrandr --output HDMI1 --left-of VGA1
<histo> stiv2k: do you have a ~/.config/monitors.xml  ?
<stiv2k> in the greeter
<stiv2k> histo: yes
<histo> stiv2k: copy it to /var/lib/lightdm/.config/
<stiv2k> histo: i dont have a /var/lib/lightdm
<aw350me> i have to enter a passphrase when i start my system i want to change the password how may i
<stiv2k> right now they default to the wrong one being left and right
<malimbar> aw350me, user accounts
<aw350me> how
<histo> aw350me: settings > user accounts
<aw350me> passphrase encryption?
<aw350me> ok
<histo> aw350me: or open a terminal and type in passwd
<aw350me> not that before login
<malimbar> stiv2k, do a search (press the windows key) for display
<stiv2k> malimbar: it works when i'm logged in, i already have my displays configured
<stiv2k> malimbar: but not for the login screen itself
<histo> aw350me: are you using encryption?
<malimbar> ah... hmm
<aw350me> yes
<stiv2k> malimbar: i have to move my mouse to the left to get to my right screen, then click my name and enter the password
<histo> stiv2k: http://askubuntu.com/questions/360886/personalize-monitor-position-before-login
<stiv2k> histo: i've already seen that
<stiv2k> histo: i dont have a /var/lib/lightdm
<histo> aw350me: then it's probably the password for your disk encryption
<histo> stiv2k: did you check his source and the corresponding bug report?  Perhaps there's more information there.
<stiv2k> histo: cant i just run an xrandr command automatically at lightdm ?
<stiv2k> xrandr --output HDMI1 --left-of VGA1
<stiv2k> that will fix it
<stiv2k> but every thing i look up that tells me where to run it, it doesn't work
<stiv2k> /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf... /usr/share/lightdm/ ....
<histo> stiv2k: yeah you could add your xrandr to the config file if you follow the instructions.
<histo> stiv2k: http://askubuntu.com/a/149548  to do it the way you want to
<stiv2k> histo: i tried that man
<stiv2k> that's why i'm here
<stiv2k> it doesnt work
<anonymous> hola
<ubuntuser13> how to install ICU( international components for Unicode) library in ubuntu 14.04 64bit?
<aw350me> how do i use this sudo cryptsetup lukAddKey /dev/sda5
<aw350me> says cryptsetup: Unknown action.
<aw350me> i want to change password
<stiv2k> http://askubuntu.com/questions/243381/lightdm-doesnt-run-the-display-setup-script-script
<aw350me> sudo cryptsetup luksChangeKey /dev/sda5 ?
<inerkick> histo, it didn't work as said in the link
<PanV> Um.. I came back for help with mapping a remote's buttons
<PanV> Could I have some help?
<PanV> ...
<RealPanV> Hello?
<histo> RealPanV: hello
<RealPanV> histo, hi
<histo> RealPanV: are you talking about a remote with lirc or something?
<histo> !details | RealPanV
<ubottu> RealPanV: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<RealPanV> I dont know anything about my remote
<RealPanV> Wait
<RealPanV> ima show you a picture
<RealPanV> http://www.plaisio.gr/ProductImages/1000x1000/1921193_2.JPG
<RealPanV> it looks like that and it is wireless
<RealPanV> For some reason, when I move the right joystick the output is Button 1,2,3,4 so... it is Triangle, Square, Circle, X
<RealPanV> brb
<stiv2k> anyone??
<blakwire> hi my virtual ubuntu is running awefuly slow, any ideas?
<blakwire> it didn't used to be like this
<ubuntuser13> RealpanV: google this:    how to use joystick controller? you will find a lot of info..
<RealPanV> I believe mapping is wrong
<RealPanV> Do you know a tool for mapping?
<ubuntuser13> RealpanV: No. but wait...
<ubuntuser13> RealpanV: http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch001424.htm
<RealPanV> I tested  it.
<RealPanV> I am on Ubuntu
<RealPanV> and something isnt working properly
<RealPanV> :(
<ubuntuser13> RealpanV: tell me exactly what's going wrong?
<RealPanV> I used a tool for calibration and testing
<RealPanV> The right joystick
<RealPanV> The right joystick's output is Button 1,2,3,4
<RealPanV> Which is the same as X O Triangle Square
<RealPanV> (Note: This is a playstation-styled remote only for computers)
<ubuntuser13> RealpanV: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/raring/jstest-gtk/
<RealPanV> That was the tool I tested the outputs
<RealPanV> wait a sec
<RealPanV> So yeah
<ubuntuser13> RealpanV: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1945772&s=7ce3f01d430a6e6dae02a7efc778d181
<RealPanV> The thing I was talking about
<RealPanV> k
<RealPanV> Or wait
<RealPanV> I foudn ampping but I am lost, I dont know how to use it
<ubuntuser13> RealpanV: for documentation type man jstest-gtk in terminal.
<RealPanV> I think its already done
<ubuntuser13> RealpanV:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/615627/xbox-360-gamepad-controller-left-and-right-analog-sticks-not-working-properly-in
<RealPanV> I think that's it
<RealPanV> Unanswered
<ubuntuser13> RealpanV: see the related questions on right side!
<RealPanV> Oh. :P
<ubuntuser13> RealpanV: http://askubuntu.com/questions/32031/how-do-i-configure-a-joystick-or-gamepad
<RealPanV> I see only Axis 0 and Axis 1 work
<RealPanV> the guy is having the exact problem like me.
<ubuntuser13> RealPanV: last post is showing how to configure joypad with pics.
<RealPanV> http://askubuntu.com/questions/600031/xbox360-gamepad-left-analog-only-moves-up-down-on-fps-games?rq=1
<RealPanV> I cant understand how is it showing
<RealPanV> EriC^^, !
<EriC^^> hello
<ubuntuser13> RealPanV: did you try this! http://askubuntu.com/questions/32031/how-do-i-configure-a-joystick-or-gamepad
<RealPanV> I have seen this question before
<RealPanV> but I think this program doesn't open
<Scourje_> Hi. Could one of you niggers advise if latest Ubuntu works on MacBooks?
<RealPanV> lemme try again
<RealPanV> xD Scourje_
<RealPanV> I white
<Scourje_> White Power, RealPanV.
<RealPanV> ...
<Scourje_> ?
<RealPanV> jscalibrator cannot be found
<Scourje_> ?
<RealPanV> It's nto about you..
<Scourje_> Oh.
<Scourje_> Ok nigger.
<RealPanV> I think I got it
<RealPanV> Dude
<RealPanV> Now it doesnt even recognise the movements of my joysticks
<hjb> Ns3PplNitte
<EriC^^> RealPanV: what's up?
<RealPanV> Now how to reset these settings?
<RealPanV> EriC^^, my right joystick of that http://www.plaisio.gr/ProductImages/1000x1000/1921193_2.JPG\
<RealPanV> * http://www.plaisio.gr/ProductImages/1000x1000/1921193_2.JPG
<RealPanV> wasn't working
<RealPanV> and I did some methods from this website
<RealPanV> Now http://askubuntu.com/questions/32031/how-do-i-configure-a-joystick-or-gamepad
<RealPanV> My Controller doesnt work
<RealPanV> after using some commands from answer 1 and nothing went right.
<RealPanV> The Right Joystick's output are the buttons X Triangle O, square buttons
<EriC^^> did you follow this solution? http://askubuntu.com/questions/32031/how-do-i-configure-a-joystick-or-gamepad/270111#270111
<RealPanV> EriC^^, now I need to reset all those settings first
<EriC^^> ok do you know how?
<RealPanV> Nope.
<EriC^^> try to purge the jscalibrator package
<EriC^^> then use the other one
<RealPanV> jscalibrator command doesnt work
<RealPanV> all else js calibrator commands work
<RealPanV> but via the terminal
<RealPanV> How to delete it?
<EriC^^> do sudo apt-get purge jscalibrator
<RealPanV> K
<RealPanV> wait a sec
<RealPanV> WAit
<RealPanV> I am re-installing the thing who screwed me up
<EriC^^> are you using unity?
<RealPanV> EriC^^, I am using Unity Tweak tool
<RealPanV> and jscalibrator was not found
<RealPanV> jscal and jstest commands are working correctly
<RealPanV> but via terminal
<RealPanV> and it confuses me
<RealPanV> and it made me screw up
<RealPanV> 100% ubuntu pro
<RealPanV> EriC^^, Gnome stuff is running at background
<EriC^^> ok, remove the jscalibrator
<RealPanV> I haven't installed jscalibrator
<RealPanV> nor have been able to remove it
<EriC^^> did you install jstest-gtk?
<RealPanV> Yep
<EriC^^> ok open the dash and type jstest
<RealPanV> already open
<EriC^^> ok double click on the joystick
<RealPanV> Atm
<RealPanV> No joysticks work
<RealPanV> Axis 0,1,2,3 = 128
<EriC^^> is there a joystick?
<RealPanV> yep
<EriC^^> ok, double click on it
<RealPanV> Done
<EriC^^> ok calibrate it
<RealPanV> and when I moved the right joystick before, the outputs werent axis 2,3
<RealPanV> they were buttons 0,1,2,3
<EriC^^> ok, try mapping
<RealPanV> All values at calibration became 0
<RealPanV> Ok?
<EriC^^> click on mapping
<RealPanV> Done
<EriC^^> ok, so?
<RealPanV> So what?
<EriC^^> what do you see?
<RealPanV> 5 axes
<RealPanV> 11 buttons
<EriC^^> ok, can you map which button is what?
<RealPanV> 0 = BTN_trigget
<RealPanV> *trigger
<RealPanV> 1=thumb
<RealPanV> 2=thumb2
<RealPanV> 3=btn_top
<RealPanV> 4=top2
<EriC^^> ok, i think you need to map the buttons correctly
<EriC^^> and then use calibration so that the thresholds and whatnot is correct
<RealPanV> Erm... I have no idea how to do that.
<EriC^^> then save your settings
<EriC^^> you can do it, i have faith in you :D
<RealPanV> EriC^^, there is a problem. I don't know how to map, calibration doesn't work, mapping still confuses me, please I need to skype with you just not with voice
<RealPanV> Oops way too many problems
<RealPanV> It does not recognise any of the buttons
<RealPanV> wait a sec
<RealPanV> ....
<RealPanV> Oh wait
<RealPanV> My remote works now correctly, just the right joystic doesnt work properly :/
<EriC^^> you mean the buttons aren't right?
<RealPanV> When I move the right joystick to the right
<RealPanV> Axis 2 should have 32767 output
<RealPanV> But button 1 is the output of the joystic
<EriC^^> ok, go to mapping
<RealPanV> Done
<RealPanV> Wait
<EriC^^> if there's something like button 1 [ set ] , press on set then press button 1 on your joystick
<RealPanV> How to know that I pressed right button?
<RealPanV> wait
<RealPanV> Circle = Button 1
<RealPanV> X = button 2
<RealPanV> Triangle = Button 0
<RealPanV> Square = Button 3
<RealPanV> I can swap the places of those
<RealPanV> but at Axes it seems like the mapping is correct
<RealPanV> 2: ABS_Z
<RealPanV> What to do now?
<RealPanV> EriC^^, output of right joystic = button 0,1,2,3. hmm.. like a hard maths problem
<RealPanV> There isn't something like Button Set.
<RealPanV> Only at steam
<RealPanV> and steam doesnt recognise the axis 2,3
<RealPanV> OR WAIT!
<RealPanV> perhaps its axis 4,5
<RealPanV> Nope.. Same output
<RealPanV> axis 2: -32767 output axis 3: Same output
<RealPanV> Axis 4 axis 5 = 0, 0
<RealPanV> EriC^^, have you got any idea what can I do?
<EriC^^> do you have something like this? http://pingus.seul.org/~grumbel/jstest-gtk/screenshot-0_1_0.png
<RealPanV> The UI isnt exactly like that, but similar
<hjb> Hello
<RealPanV> EriC^^, I dont have 6 and 7, only until 5
<RealPanV> Calibration =
<EriC^^> RealPanV: in the mapping can you switch their places?
<RealPanV> Of what?
<EriC^^> like drag and drop them
<RealPanV> Drag
<RealPanV> and drop
<RealPanV> yes
<RealPanV> But 6,7 aint there m8
<EriC^^> i mean in the other window
<EriC^^> in the mapping one
<RealPanV> Yes I can drag and drop
<RealPanV> but Axes 6,7 do not exist there
<EriC^^> in the calibration you mean
<EriC^^> ?
<RealPanV> No, I mean all of the windows
<RealPanV> 6,7 is missing, not there. Not at my remote.
<RealPanV> I cant figure out what button is Axis 4 and 5
<EriC^^> maybe it's different
<RealPanV> Well it is
<RealPanV> Current values of The remote which is untouched (Window when you double click remote)
<EriC^^> you have 4 axes, 2 for the left one and 2 for the right i think
<RealPanV> Yep. But I have 2 extra
<RealPanV> 0,1,4,5 axes are 0
<RealPanV> rest are -32767
<EriC^^> first try to unplug your joystick
<EriC^^> then plug it in
<EriC^^> and launch the program again
<RealPanV> what could happen?
<RealPanV> Okay.
<EriC^^> to reset everything
<felixfire> i followed the instructions to install my broadcom 802.11 wireless adapter, its still not working, what should i look into? i cannot access the internet from ubuntu without the wifi Lan connection is not a option ;(
<RealPanV> Done, all inputs are 0
<histo> FelixFire619: what instructions did you follow?
<EriC^^> RealPanV: ok, the center min and center max are the thresholds so between them nothing happens
<EriC^^> and rangemin rangemax are the upper and lower limits
<RealPanV> Please explain the meaning of thresholds
<EriC^^> RealPanV: you see the invert button? it's like when you press the invert so that up becomes down
<RealPanV> yes
<EriC^^> RealPanV: threshold is the minimum value before which an effect occurs
<RealPanV> Okay.
<FelixFire619> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Switching_between_drivers
<RealPanV> At Calibration
<EriC^^> RealPanV: so the bigger the threshold the less sensitive it will be before it starts moving
<RealPanV> All centermins are 112, except 4 and 5, which is 0
<RealPanV> Ok
<RealPanV> Centermaxes = 142, except 4,5 which is 0
<RealPanV> RangeMin is 15 and 4,5 is -1
<RealPanV> RangeMax of 0,1,2,3 is 239 and 4,5 is 1
<histo> FelixFire619: are you switching between drivers to test?  which ones did you install?
<FelixFire619> The only ones that went into /lib/firmware where b43,
<RealPanV> EriC^^,  hello? Are you busy right now?
<FelixFire619> I'm looking at that page in windows (not on a phone) and im noticing a few things i might have done wrong, going to read now that i can see better and see if i can figure it out
<FelixFire619> If not i'll return ;)
<EriC^^> RealPanV: no
<RealPanV> Ah ok.
<RealPanV> Omg... the remote lost connection
<RealPanV> dam- wireless
<Omilun> hello i use mint 17.1 32bit ... i have problem by ubuntu repos ... bcz have very slow speed for download apps
<lotuspsychje> !mint | Omilun
<ubottu> Omilun: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Omilun> ok
<lotuspsychje> Omilun: try ubuntu desktop mate, you will be pleased
<Omilun> thx
<EriC^^> RealPanV: try sudo apt-get install qjoypad
<RealPanV> Ok
<EriC^^> it seems better
<RealPanV> I already have it
<EriC^^> then type qjoypad --notray
<RealPanV> Ok?
<EriC^^> ok try running it
<RealPanV> Now there is a remote at my screen
<RealPanV> I pressed it
<EriC^^> close jstest-gtk
<RealPanV> Already done
<RealPanV> Wow, I saw that
<RealPanV> I can even play minecraft with that
<RealPanV> Dam-
<EriC^^> it worked?
<RealPanV> I gtg bro...
<RealPanV> I dont know
<RealPanV> Well.. I hope you will be later on.
<RealPanV> Bye..
<EriC^^> bye
<histo> lotuspsychje: mint does things a little different then ubuntu though. Most people don't switch because of the desktop
<marinus> hey
<histo> ho
<histo> lets go
<kaell> eep! help! 10.04 upgrading to 12.04... got to installing the upgrades, about 3 minutes remaining, setting up dropbox... downloading at 100%, got an error that was a minus in a red circle, but the error was all square box characters
<lotuspsychje> !eolupgrade | kaell
<ubottu> kaell: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<kaell> now just stuck there
<lotuspsychje> kaell: a fresh install would be really reccomended, 14.04 perhaps
<kaell> ok
<updategrub> hey all, does anyone know how to enable remote connection to my transmission web GUI, when the machine it's on is connected through a VPN?
<histo> updategrub: never used it, I'd assume there'd be settings to allow remote connections
<histo> updategrub: from the documentation it looks like ip.of.transmission.machine:9091
<updategrub> oh there is...but it listen on localhost:9091, but the local host for this machine is 10.10.10.54...I want to be able to access it through my public IP, I'm 'guessing' I need to port forward from my router to my laptop's ip (192.168.0.5), and then from there use iptables (perhaps?) to get 192.168.0.5:9091 forwarded to 10.10.10.54:9091 (wlan to tun-00??)?
<histo> updategrub: not sure on your vpn config. but if you can ping your laptop's ip while connected then it should just work. If you want to access from the outside, then yes you need to port forward 9091 to your laptop's internal ip
<updategrub> thank you histo, at least that confirms what I suspected...but how do I go about doing it, never done any portforwarding at all, apart from the rather simple method on my router's admin pae
<updategrub> *page
<histo> updategrub: If you've done that before I'm not sure I understand your question then.  What is the structure of your VPN?
<updategrub> I don't understand..structure? Sorry, I'm really not up on all this :(
<histo> updategrub: You said you're using a vpn
<updategrub> correct
<histo> updategrub: how is the vpn configured
<histo> updategrub: do you get an ip from the router or whatever machine is running the vpn?  is it on the same subnet?
<histo> updategrub: without knowing the details of your network it's kind of hard to tell you where the forwarding needs to be.
<updategrub> it's BTGuard...I just downloaded the certificate and entered my credentials...it looks like the mask is 255.255.255.255 for tun0 and 255.255.255.0 for wlan..my laptop's the only device on the network using the vpn
<histo> updategrub: looks like they user openvpn for their setup. iptables then
<updategrub> is there a good gui for iptables? I've had a look around..the syntact for cli is baffling, and the ones I've tried so far (fwbuilder and gufw) don't seem to be able to do what I want them to do
<updategrub> *syntax
<rick__> #pulseaudio
<FelixFire> Can anting I do in Ubuntu mess up windows if there on did partion?
<bazhang> FelixFire, please rephrase that makes no sense
<OerHeks> "can anything i do in Ubuntu mess up windows if there .... " then i am lost
<FelixFire> I am duel booting Ubuntu 14.04 and win 7 I was trying to install my bcm4313 drivers and failing went back to windows now WiFi doesn't work
<FelixFire> Sorry in on a phone autocorrect for the fail
<histo> FelixFire: do you have a switch to enable and disable wifi?
<lotuspsychje_> yeah some machines act weird on hardware switch + bios 'last state wifi' options
<FelixFire> Not that I've found
<FelixFire> K lemme  try something
<FelixFire> Hmm
<FelixFire> Tried disable enable no go
<histo> FelixFire: that's odd. Have you ever used the device before in windows?
<FelixFire> Ya
<FelixFire> Many time even right before going to Linux to attempt install
<lotuspsychje_> FelixFire: wich brand of laptop?
<histo> FelixFire: I can't think of anything you could have done in linux that would effect the card
<FelixFire> Acer aspire 5733z
<lotuspsychje_> FelixFire: some aspires need netboot enabled in bios to not freeze with ubuntu
<OerHeks> remove battery, hold powerbutton for 10 seconds, and try again
<FelixFire> OK thanks.. Could that help with WiFi in Ubuntu if the proper drivers are installed
<histo> thank god acer used an atheros chipset in my laptop
<lotuspsychje_> FelixFire: messing with wifi in ubuntu, should not affect windows normaly
<histo> s/effect/affect/
<FelixFire> Can Ubuntu connect to android mtp as is after fresh install no inter net
<lotuspsychje_> cool auto spell check :p
<Johnny_Linux> dyslexic
<lotuspsychje_> !info mtp
<ubottu> Package mtp does not exist in vivid
<histo> lotuspsychje_: I was fixing my mistake not yours.
<histo> lotuspsychje_: well actually, you didn't make one. You used the proper word.
<bazhang> the package is gmtp lotuspsychje_
<lotuspsychje_> bazhang: ah tnx
<lotuspsychje_> !info gmtp
<ubottu> gmtp (source: gmtp): simple MP3 player client for MTP based devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.7-1 (vivid), package size 101 kB, installed size 472 kB
<bazhang> never mind the description
<lotuspsychje_> FelixFire: is optional
<choldrim> al2o3-cr: hi, I figure the problem that display blurr on kvm, just set the kvm args like "kvm ... -vga std ..." instead of "kvm ... -vga cirrus ..."
<choldrim> al2o3-cr: thanks for your help, ;)
<FelixFire619> Ok, so
<FelixFire619> i got windows working on wifi again
<FelixFire619> Now, can anyone tell me. how would i find a package i could just use dpkg or apt-get to install the driver from and set it up properly? im not having any luck at it this way and in debian i've used a package before just cant find it anymore
<lotuspsychje_> !bc43 | FelixFire
<lotuspsychje_> !broadcom | FelixFire
<ubottu> FelixFire: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<FelixFire619> yup
<FelixFire619> Thats everything i've done so far
<lotuspsychje_> FelixFire: checked additional drivers section for STA driver?
<lotuspsychje_> !info firmware-b43-installer | you can try this also
<ubottu> you can try this also: firmware-b43-installer (source: b43-fwcutter): firmware installer for the b43 driver. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:019-2 (vivid), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<FelixFire> Just found something giving it a go
<lotuspsychje_> kk
<d1e2381dcdadfc59> 有懂中文的在线吗
<lotuspsychje_> !cn | d1e2381dcdadfc59
<ubottu> d1e2381dcdadfc59: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<d1e2381dcdadfc59> 我不是想得到中文协助  我是想知道有没有华人在场
<lotuspsychje_> !english | d1e2381dcdadfc59
<ubottu> d1e2381dcdadfc59: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<FelixFire> Ugh
<histo> FelixFire: still a no go?
<histo> FelixFire: which chipset is it? So we can figure out which driver you actually need
<bazhang> bcm43xx histo
<histo> bazhang: yeah but there are different drivers for different 43xx variants.
<bazhang> thats the limit of he told us so far
<histo> FelixFire: lspci -vvnn | grep -A 9 Network | nc termbin.com 9999
<FelixFire> How do I make wlan0 release and renew
<FelixFire> Chip set is bcm4313
<FelixFire> OK I think the card work's but is not getting proper WiFi settings
<FelixFire> I can ping the broad cast number
<FelixFire> IP*
<FelixFire> And inet ADdR
<Phveektor> Is it possible to use Rdp to connect to ubuntu from a blackberry?
<FelixFire> This is weird
<OERIAS> Has anyone tried the Apple Pro Keyboard on Ubunt?
<OERIAS> This one: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c5/Apple_Pro_Keyboard_black.jpg
<Phveektor> I'm tryin to do it thouh, the rdp
<iamrohit7> how to create a bootable usb with persistent memory from terminal?
<FelixFire619> I'm completely at a loss
<DanShark> who
<MonkeyDust> me
<DanShark> sorry, my mistake.
<bekks> !usb | iamrohit7
<ubottu> iamrohit7: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<MilkMouth> hello
<DanShark> hi ,MilkMouth
<Jeroen2> Hi, my mysql is down and when I try to start it, it says: "fail". What could I do>
<topo> ciao
<__nemo__> Im running xubuntu on a Dell-laptop. Sometimes after sleepmode, the screen just comes up black. I can change tty and go into textmode, but does anyone know;is there any way to recover the tty? other than rebooting?
<histo> Jeroen2: look in /var/log/mysql* and see why it's failing
<reddeath68> I just had my screen freeze and was kicked back into login prompt on my fresh install of ubuntu 14.04.2
<Jeroen2> histo, just nano /var/log/mysql*?
<reddeath68> any ideas on where to start xorg shows no errors
<Jeroen2> as that doesn't give anything.
<EriC^^> reddeath68: check /var/log/syslog for segfaults
<reddeath68> EriC^^, no mention of segfault in log
<spread> Can anyone please tell why ubuntu doesnot include mp3 codecs by default even though they are free?
<EriC^^> spread: cause you need to agree to the eula to use them
<spread> ok
<spread> thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> no problem
<MonkeyDust> spread  because mp3 is not opensource, i guess
<georoot> hi can someone tell me is there a way to install ubuntu edge on samsumg galaxy s2?
<Jeroen2> If I start sudo start mysql
<Jeroen2> I get: "Job failed to start".
<MonkeyDust> !touch | georoot start here
<ubottu> georoot start here: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<histo> Jeroen2: no I'm assuming mysqld has a log somehwere in /var/log
<histo> Jeroen2: I was just giving a wildcard because I'm not sure where it's at. You'll ahve to look in there for it
<Jeroen2> how could I as I'm noob with this.
<Jeroen2> ?
<Jeroen2> browse trough directives?
<reddeath68> EriC^^, think I found something in log but no idea what to do with it
<reddeath68> Jun 21 06:19:30 reddeath68-desk kernel: [57454.849701] traps: compiz[2390] general protection ip:7f09a4c96fb1 sp:7ffdcf0d1450 error:0 in libcompiz_core.so.0.9.11.3[7f09a4c08000+ae000]
<reddeath68> Jun 21 06:20:10 reddeath68-desk gnome-session[2275]: WARNING: Application 'compiz.desktop' killed by signal 11
<reddeath68> Jun 21 06:20:10 reddeath68-desk gnome-session[2275]: WARNING: App 'compiz.desktop' respawning too quickly
<reddeath68> Jun 21 06:20:10 reddeath68-desk gnome-session[2275]: CRITICAL: We failed, but the fail whale is dead. Sorry....
<histo> Jeroen2: you should have mysql.err and mysql.log in /var/log
<MonkeyDust> reddeath68  use a pastebin for multiple lines http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<spread> One more question guys, I 've heard somewhere that unity and gnome3 together have some issues. And I want to use gnome 3. Earlier I was using linux mint and now I want to move to ubuntu. I wanna know those are just rumors or true? I know there is ubuntu-gnome but I've tested 3 versions of it and all are unsatisfactory. So installing gnome on ubuntu unity edition is last option left
<reddeath68> sorry i keep forgetting to use paste bin
<Jeroen2> I don't histo. :/
<MonkeyDust> spread  no system is perfect. what issues did you have in mind?
<spread> MonkeyDust:  in ubuntu gnome, transitions are not smooth in windows. They are like flickering. Even I've filed bug but no improvement in last 3 editions.
<MonkeyDust> spread  you mean the 'desktop effect'? you can easily disable them (first thing I do after installation)
<St0keMe> hi geeks
<spread> MonkeyDust:  I actually dont know what desktop effect is. The thing is when I click on hot corner in Gnome or say application overview, It seems like frame rate has drop to 10-15fps.
<spread> It looks so laggy
<spread> Also it takes some time
<spread> lag
<St0keMe> whois
<St0keMe> \whois
<St0keMe> Geeks or Hackers ? Who is more powerful ?
<bazhang> St0keMe, not on topic here
<MonkeyDust> St0keMe  stick to support questions
 * spread thinks hackers are also geeks
<histo> !ot | St0keMe
<ubottu> St0keMe: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<St0keMe> have anyone tried Ubuntu 15.04 ?
<bekks> I am sure people did.
<bekks> But how does taking polls helps you solving your actual ubuntu support issue?
<reddeath68> so does anyone knows what this error means? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11750059/
<bekks> reddeath68: That happens using which Ubuntu, and when doing what?
<reddeath68> bekks, i was playing runescape through wine and watching anime via vlc on my second monitor everything suddenly froze then it kicked me back to login
<bekks> reddeath68: And where did you see the messages you posted then?
<reddeath68> in the sys log
<bekks> reddeath68: And the messages match the time of the crash?
<reddeath68> bekks, yes
<bekks> reddeath68: Your desktop environment crashed.
<reddeath68> bekks, is there an underline problem or is it a one off thing?
<St0keMe> anyone knows how to read logs in ubuntu ??
<histo> St0keMe: yeah with any text editor
<bekks> reddeath68: We dont know, too less information provided.
<colbyftp> St0keMe, if you are looking a gui alternative install gnome-logs
<FelixFire> This doesn't work
<MonkeyDust> St0keMe  or do you mean, as in 'what to look for'?
<reddeath68> bekks, ok i wasnt sure if there was a common error with the lib mentioned or not
<bekks> FelixFire: What doesnt work?
<St0keMe> I need to read my security and system logs
<St0keMe> as in Windows Event Viewer in windows
<St0keMe> Is there any way to read syslogs in ubuntu ??
<histo> St0keMe: Which version of ubuntu?
<St0keMe> 15.04
<histo> St0keMe: journalctl
<St0keMe> histo: can we access syslog using gedit ?
<histo> St0keMe: sure gedit /var/log/syslog
<reddeath68> bekks, i guess ill try to reproduce the error by doing same thing over again i just hope it was a one off as i just literally redid the system and finally fixed fglrx
<histo> St0keMe: if ubuntu still uses syslog.
<histo> I thought you all switched to systemd
<St0keMe> system d is the new logging for 15.04 ?
<iamrohit7> i have a custom flavor of ubuntu my class uses cs50 appliance https://manual.cs50.net/appliance/2014/#how_to_install_appliance when i try to create a bootable usb i get vesamenu.c32 not found. how to fix?
<histo> St0keMe: yeah check out journalctl then.
<St0keMe> histo: thanks mate
<histo> St0keMe: much nicer than just viewing the text files. If you want to though they should be in /var/log/journal
<histo> iamrohit7: how are you trying to create the bootable usb?
<iamrohit7> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent#Installing_Ubuntu_on_the_USB_drive i'm using debian
<iamrohit7> histo: on my system
<histo> iamrohit7: just dd the iso to the usb
<histo> iamrohit7: those instructions are really out dated
<FelixFire> Ubuntu and my wlan
<iamrohit7> histo: did try that and also cp still i get visamenu.c32 not found
<iamrohit7> histo: want persistence to complete class assignments
<histo> !usb | iamrohit7
<ubottu> iamrohit7: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<FelixFire> O might have fixed
<histo> FelixFire: what worked for ya?
<iamrohit7> histo: i have been '!usb' ed before
<histo> iamrohit7: ?
<iamrohit7> histo: tried the same exact links
<iamrohit7> histo: didn't work
<histo> iamrohit7: then why are you following old instructions telling you to install sys linux?
<histo> iamrohit7: unetbootin should work for you in debian
<histo> iamrohit7: that's if you want a GUI way
<FelixFire> Just installed bcm kernel from the CD and the adapter stopped
<histo> FelixFire: so it's not fixed?
<FelixFire> Naw
<histo> FelixFire: which chipset is it?
<FelixFire> Bcm4313
<kingeR> How can I enable gzip on my VPS via ssh?
<histo> FelixFire: the bcmwl-kernel-source package should work for you.
<histo> kingeR: gzip should be installed
<FelixFire> Bcm4313 14e4:4727 rev 1
<kingeR> histo: I edited htaccess and nothing, is there some way to check if it's installed?
<FelixFire> Ubuntu 14.04.2
<histo> kingeR: what are you to enable gzip for?
<FelixFire> O I need 2.4 GHz because 5gb doesn't work
<MonkeyDust> kingeR  start from the beginning, what brings you here
<kingeR> histo: ok, I have it, and it is installed, but somehow it doesn't work. I want to enable it for compressing files for website users
<histo> FelixFire: ?
<histo> kingeR: are you installing some frontend that's complaining it's not available?
<kingeR> MonkeyDust: I checked my website and it's not gzipped, i edited htaccess file and still the same thing, so it must be problem with gzip
<kingeR> histo: no, i have gzip, but it just doesn't work
<kingeR> not sure why though
<histo> kingeR: how are you invoking gzip?
<histo> or attempting to
<kingeR> histo: not sure what that means actually...
<histo> kingeR: Why do you expect your website to be magically compressed by gzip?
<MonkeyDust> kingeR  i don't get that either, what do you mean by a gzipped website
<kingeR> It's not magically, it's suggestions i recieved from some websites
<histo> kingeR: install mod-gzip
<histo> kingeR: is that what you are talking about?
<kingeR> histo: when you check your website on this site for example http://www.gidnetwork.com/tools/gzip-test.php
<MonkeyDust> kingeR  doesnt look ubuntu related to me
<kingeR> MonkeyDust: it is. i have problem on ubuntu 12 VPS
<histo> kingeR: yeah this is apache related, but basically enable mod_deflate or mod_gzip and update your .htaccess accordingly
<kingeR> histo: ok, thanks :D
<histo> kingeR: /join #httpd
<Guest8743> ciao
<Guest8743> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<isutoshi> i accidentally pasted a short tcl script in the command line, and "bind" picked it up so i can't type certain characters now :S is there anyway to undo that?
<DocMAX> hello
<DocMAX> i want a service to respwan on exit
<DocMAX> how can i do this?
<syntax> hallo
<compdoc> DocMAX, systemd 'Restart=always'
<DocMAX> but only for a specific service
<reddeath68> system crash and i dont see any reason for it in logs
<histo> DocMAX: which service?
<sybariten> oh hai!
<DocMAX> histo logstash
<sybariten> Im going to install something called crouton on my chromebook. It's essientially ubuntu running in a chroot environment, inside chromeOS
<DocMAX> -/etc/init.d/logstash
<sybariten> but i do have the choice of DLing ubuntu 12 or ubuntu 14..... is there any point, in your opinion , to go for 12 ?
<histo> DocMAX: who wrote the init script for it?
<histo> sybariten: no
<sybariten> ok
<sybariten> illl try and do v14 + xfce then
<MonkeyDust> sybariten  14.04 is LTS (not the same as 14.10)
<DocMAX> histo, its from a debian package
<DocMAX> https://www.elastic.co/products/logstash
<histo> !info logstash
<ubottu> Package logstash does not exist in vivid
<DocMAX> its a 3rd party thing
<DocMAX> it installs a init.d script
<DocMAX> but i need it restart if process is dead
<MonkeyDust> DocMAX  ubuntu != debian
<ioria> DocMAX, see if it help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1157638
<ioria> *s
<histo> DocMAX: you'd have to make a systemd service for it
<DocMAX> ok thx
<kokut> Hello, anyone knows which is the video codec you have to install to play mkv files?
<kokut> is there a package i can install that has all the codecs or something?
<MonkeyDust> kokut  try ubuntu-restricted-extras
<kokut> MonkeyDust: already tried
<kaidelong> I need help changing the default web browser, the web suggests that in the details widget, under default applications, I can select "custom browser" and set an invocation of firefox there
<kokut> in my other disc that has ubuntu installed i can play the files but i cant remember what i had to do
<kaidelong> but there is no option either for firefox or for setting a custom browser
<kaidelong> when I installed chrome for testing purposes, the default browser was set to chrome
<kaidelong> and now I can't set it back
<MonkeyDust> kaidelong  system settings > details
<kaidelong> MonkeyDust: that's where I got, yes
<kaidelong> the forums suggested I'd be able to set a custom application there
<kaidelong> but the drop down options are "Chrome" and "Ubuntu Browser"
<trijntje_> Ubuntu 14.04 hangs at the login screen, I cant type or move the mouse. All I can do is do a hard reboot with the power button. How can I fix this?
<kaidelong> I'm on 15.04, if that helps
<kokut> lol i found a codec that plays the video but it doesnt work with MPV or VLC.. da fuq?
<kaidelong> would it be possible to circumvent the widget using gconf-editor?
<kokut> do i have to reboot or something?
<MonkeyDust> kokut  yes, you can try that
<kokut> k
<kokut> ty
<MonkeyDust> kaidelong  what widget are you talking about?
<kokut> i might switch the discs until i can find a way to port all my settings from the other disc
<kaidelong> MonkeyDust: System Settings > Details
<kokut> can i copy my home folder and the etc folder or something?
<MonkeyDust> kokut  that's called a !backup
<kokut> MonkeyDust: i need to find a way to transfer all my applications along with their settings to this disc, is that possible?
<MonkeyDust> kokut  cloning comes to mind
<kaidelong> sensible-browser opens chrome
<MonkeyDust> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<kokut> its going to take weeks otherwise and i have a lot of work to do so its really frustrating
<kokut> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html - See also !cloning
<kokut> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<JunkHunk> hello people I installed nagios on ubuntu and now I would like to add some graphics to it...I found MRTG and I installed it like this:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MRTG
<JunkHunk> the question is...how do I get it runnning?
<cfhowlett> JunkHunk, best to read the nagios documentation
<kokut> MonkeyDust: but clone will install only the packages installed from the sofware center? can i wipe the disk, boot via usb and copy the "computer" folder to my other disk or something?
<JunkHunk> :-P thats the ocean
<JunkHunk> I was looking for more ubuntu related info
<kokut> JunkHunk: its not about the size of the boat, its the motion in the ocean.
<kaidelong> according to "sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser" my default browser is set to firefox
<kaidelong> but when I invoke sensible-browser, chrome opens
<kaidelong> firefox is not an option in the default applications widgets
<kaidelong> should I report a bug?
<MonkeyDust> kokut  not sure, haven't tried it
<JunkHunk> indeed the ubuntu docs is quite clear I just need to know how to use nagios instead of those post install instructions...
<kokut> MonkeyDust: :(
<JunkHunk> http://nagios.sourceforge.net/docs/3_0/mrtggraphs.html
<kokut> ill seriously have to take a look at all that because its going to take too much time to install and customize everything again
<MonkeyDust> brb
<JunkHunk> I dont want to browse to http://<server_ip>/mrtg to see the graphs I would like to embed them in nagios
<bekks> JunkHunk: So do it?
<JunkHunk> how?
<bekks> JunkHunk: You need to look at the sourcecode that generates the graphics and embed it into nagios.
<kaidelong> alright, so I tried going to firefox's settings and having firefox set itself to the default browser
<JunkHunk> I am just opening the mrtg.cfg to figure out
<kaidelong> now what is happening is this:
<kaidelong> clicking a link does invoke firefox, but the URL is not passed to it
<kaidelong> but System Settings > Details, does show firefox as an option now
<JunkHunk> bekks http://nagios.sourceforge.net/docs/3_0/nagiostats.html
<kaidelong> so, progress
<sybariten> MonkeyDust: thanks
<kaidelong> sensible-browser still opens chrome
<sybariten> MonkeyDust: i dont think i can choose from version numbers to be honest, when i do help on the install script i get a list of releases.... but only with those animal names
<MonkeyDust> sybariten  14.04 is trusty (LTS)
<MonkeyDust> trusty tahr*
<sybariten> MonkeyDust: alrite
<sybariten> oh, its also listing utopic and vivid
<sybariten> but those are unsupported
<MonkeyDust> sybariten  remind me, what are you trying to do
<trijntje> Ubuntu 14.04 hangs at the login screen, I cant type or move the mouse. All I can do is do a hard reboot with the power button. How can I fix this?
<sybariten> MonkeyDust: i have this rather specialized machine called chromebook, it runs the google chrome OS. But there is a widely used script called crouton which allows you to run [some linux distro] in a chroot environment, in parallell to chrome OS. Appearently it's the bees knees
<sybariten> I'm just trying to make up my mind whether i should go for debian or ubuntu
<cfhowlett> sybariten, as this is not a tech support question, please move it to #ubuntu-offtopic.   thanks.
<Hardtail> sybariten yes you can with crooton. but as cfhowlett says #ubuntu-offtopic is better to discuss this matter
<sybariten> well it was rather technical at the beginning........
<JunkHunk> bekks I will need a tutorial or...a week
<trijntje> ubuntu hangs at the login screen, how can I find out whats going on?
<MCSH> trijntje does your caps lock light blink rapidly?
<trijntje> MCSH: no
<trijntje> no blinking lights at all on the keyboard
<MCSH> that's good, actually
<MCSH> can you press ctrl+alt+F1
<trijntje> MCSH: no, that doesnt work. Neither does REISUB
<MCSH> I'm not sure maybe someone else can help you with that
<kaidelong> alright so I have gotten as far as determining that the gnome settings aren't being used by ubuntu here, I can set the http handler and https handler to gibberish, firefox still opens (and then complains it is not the default browser)
<kaidelong> is there any way I can attach strace to System Settings > Details so that I can see where it is writing to when I change the browser setting?
<kaidelong> oh, I can give strace a pid, I'll try that
<ricard> if the specifications of the motherboard that accepts I get xmp is normal that I do not go out in the bios if I have no xmp memory ram ??
<trijntje> MCSH: thanks anyway, maybe I'll just file a bug for it
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<ioria> trijntje, you recently upgraded ?
<dearn> hey BluesKaj
<OnkelTem> Hi. I've just installed kubuntu and dist-upgrade is failing on installation (upgrading) of python3.
<OnkelTem> Currently my system seems broken at all
<BluesKaj> hey dearn
<OnkelTem> Trackpad doesn't work
<dearn> BluesKaj: can I PM you about something?
<trijntje> ioria: the previous kernel does work, if thats what you mean
<ioria> trijntje, what did you do before getting the issue ?
<BluesKaj> dearn, just ask here , that way others can help as well
<trijntje> ioria: nothing that I recall, just normal browsing/mailing type stuf
<ricard> please my what?
<ricard> if the specifications of the motherboard that accepts I get xmp is normal that I do not go out in the bios if I have no xmp memory ram ??
<ioria> trijntje, can you open a terminal ?
<dearn> Well, it's not that - trying to configure raspberry pi and since my router is retarded I wanted to ask if people can see it from Internet
<MonkeyDust> ricard  that is hard to read... what is your own language?
<trijntje> ioria: only on the previous kernel, the system is completely frozen on the current kernel
<OnkelTem> https://goo.gl/photos/CcbGCfSn9sBdvh637 - this is how python3 upgrade fails.
<ricard> espanish
<ioria> trijntje, so you can't open a terminal ? ctrl-alt-f2
<trijntje> ioria: no
<BluesKaj> dearn, router is retarded , how?
<OnkelTem> Any ideas why stock-distro of stable 14.04 version got such weird bugs?
<MonkeyDust> !es | ricard try here first
<OnkelTem> And how to workaround this?
<ubottu> ricard try here first: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<dearn> BluesKaj: for example, port forwarding is nightmare - to change them I need to use factory reset on router, otherwise it just ignores changes lol
<ioria> trijntje, we can't do much if you don't have a term. you could boot from live bind - mount and try to reinstall  ubuntu-desktop
<kaidelong> alright, looks like the settings are in ~/config/mimeapps.list
<trijntje> ioria: I can boot fine with the previous kernel, what should I check there?
<ioria> trijntje, which is ?
<Paul92> Hi. I want to install ubuntu 14 04 x64 on a computer that has windows 8 already installed with uefi
<MonkeyDust> !uefi | Paul92
<ubottu> Paul92: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<trijntje> ioria: 3.13.0-54
<ricard> My question is is normal not reflected in the bios out the option xmp If the RAM does not have that option?
<ioria> trijntje, 3.13.0-54 is working text and gui ?
<trijntje> ioria: yes
<Paul92> MonkeyDust: i know what uefi is and I followed that guide, The problem is that I want to install ubuntu on a specific partition (so I have to use the "something else" option). And for the uefi partition I can't setup a mount point at all
<Paul92> MonkeyDust: can I format it as ext4 and set its mount point as /boot?
<trijntje> Paul92: as a possible work-around: delete that partition, ubuntu installer should see the empty space and install there
<BluesKaj> dearn, which router do you have?
<ricard> My question is is normal not reflected in the bios out the option xmp If the RAM does not have that option?
<ricard> please help my
<kaidelong> I'm thinking the problem might be that mimeapps.list wasn't fresh when I installed ubuntu, I'm wondering if I can regenerate it
<ioria> trijntje, nvidia driver ?
<Paul92> trijntje: but doing what I suggested would work? I don't really care about the uefi btw
<kaidelong> anyway, I've fixed my problem, I had to manually edit mimeapps.list
<trijntje> ioria: its using Nouveau from xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (open source)
<MonkeyDust> !yay | kaidelong
<ubottu> kaidelong: Glad you made it! :-)
<MonkeyDust> kaidelong  important: you found it yourself
<trijntje> Paul92: I dont know, my experience with EUFI is pretty limited.
<BluesKaj> !es | ricard
<ubottu> ricard: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ioria> trijntje, do you remember the not working kernel version ?
<dearn> BluesKaj: "Livebox 3.0" and I cannot change becasue it also provides me with phone and TV... well it doesn't matter, just wanted someone from outside my NAT to check if my raspberry 'server' is working fine and seen from Internet
<Zerock> Any developers here understand this issue? https://stackoverflow.com/questions/30964715/autotools-build-fail-on-ubuntu
<trijntje> ioria: looking at /boot I'd say 3.13.0-55
<MonkeyDust> Zerock  tr #ubuntu-app-devel
<MonkeyDust> try*
<ioria> trijntje, did you receive errors when you upgraded the kernel ?
<ricard> in the Spanish channel nobody knows
<BluesKaj> dearn, best to check with your ISP to find out how to do port forwarding on your router, it's usually just a matter of udp/tcp port number changes
<ricard> My question is is normal not reflected in the bios out the option xmp If the RAM does not have that option?
<dearn> BluesKaj: I know how to do that. It doesn't store changes. Well doesn't matter thanks for help.
<sympto> hello how i see which ciphers are supported in my system?
<BluesKaj> dearn do you enter your router firmware with a username and password, if so the router should retain your changes
<trijntje> ioria: I dont think so, apt-get check shows no problems with the package system
<trijntje> !details | sympto
<ubottu> sympto: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<BluesKaj> ricard, your question is poorly constructed, try rephrasing it
<join> hello
<sympto> trijntje: im unable to mount truecrypt volume on ubuntu and wanna know whether i am missing whirlpool-support as it wont mount here but on debian
<nomic> hi
<trijntje> ioria: I'll try switching to nvidia binary drivers, maybe that works.
<ricard> I could not be out in the bios xmp if the ram has xmp
<trijntje> sympto: I'm not sure about that. But you should probably stop using truecrypt, the developers say it should no longer be used
<ricard> I could not be out in the bios xmp if the ram has xmp
<vemacs_> ricard, I don't think you know what RAM is
<ricard> kingston jmpec
<MonkeyDust> ricard  what's kingston jmpec
<ricard> not is xmp es jmpec
<OnkelTem> Sorry was disconnected. Any replies to my dist-upgrade issue?
<ricard> or jempec i dont now
<OnkelTem> Which fails on upgrading python3-uno
<ricard> but no is xmp
<MonkeyDust> ricard  you mean this https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_presence_detect#XMP
<MonkeyDust> ?
<BluesKaj> probly running the tyranslator
<MonkeyDust> yes
<sympto> trijntje: well thanks im trying to switch right now but shitty im unable to mount
<MonkeyDust> trijntje  what were you fixing?
<trijntje> 14.04 with nvidia card that freeze on lightdm screen before entering password on kernel 3.13.0-55 but not 3.13.0-54
<trijntje> switching from xserver-xorg-video-nouveau to 33.1.113 NVIDIA binary driver solved it
<aw350me> hello
<aw350me> how do i install programs
<cfhowlett> aw350me, use the software center.
<MonkeyDust> aw350me  use the software center or apt-get install
<aw350me> i downloaded enemy territory for linux
<cfhowlett> aw350me, downloaded from ????
<aw350me> splash damage
<aw350me> website
<auronandace> !software | aw350me
<ubottu> aw350me: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<auronandace> !steam | aw350me
<ubottu> aw350me: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<aw350me> ok ty
<aw350me> ok
<aw350me> thanks
<guardianx> bok
<ozbrk> hi guysit'sme again and finally wit a decision I chose the dualboot
<ozbrk> anyway I'm in ubuntu now yet there is a common problem with sound I hear a ''hiss'' and bass is tooloud like hell I need help for that
<BluesKaj> ozbrk, check your speaker settings first
<ozbrk> BluesKaj: I already did some tests nothing seems to be unordinary thi is just vanilla ubuntu nothing changed except the regular updates
<cellis> Does anyone know how to resize a partition, and then add a new one in the empty space? I currently exclusively run ubuntu, but i need to make a partition for win10. I dont use LVM.
<ozbrk> BluesKaj: any other suggestions for checking ? (Sound is not allowed more then %100 alsamixer is set to 6ch and even tried to rise down surround by alsamixer in terminal but it rises again when I tried to chance sound with my keyboard )
<BluesKaj> ozbrk, then you should turn the volume ctrl down on keboard input
<trijntje> cellis: sure, just install gparted and use that. Just be sure to create backup of all important files on the harddisk before you start
<ozbrk> BluesKaj: I belive I'm ot clear it rises up whenever I try to control soundwwith my keyboard or the regular sound  controller
<ricard> My question is is normal not reflected in the bios out the option xmp If the RAM does not have that option?
<ricard> hep my please
<Paul92> trijntje: I deleted the partition as you indicated and, while the ubuntu seemed to have installed sucessfully, i have no grub
<ricard> My question is is normal not reflected in the bios out the option xmp If the RAM does not have that option?
<ricard> help my please
<ozbrk> five o'clock still no breakfast lol like I said I'm a dead user of ubuntu yet there are annoying problems so small no answered :( :( :(
<auronandace> ricard: i don't think many people understands your question
<MonkeyDust> ricard  your words are english, but the phrase is badly constructed or translated
<ricard> it is normal to not see the option in the bios xmp or may be the ram does not have that option
<auronandace> ricard: what is xmp?
<MonkeyDust> ricard  you mean this?     https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_presence_detect#XMP
<ricard> xtrem memory profile
<MonkeyDust> ricard  how is that ubuntu related?
<ricard>  14.04
<auronandace> ricard: what he is saying is how is an option in the bios related to ubuntu
<auronandace> ricard: your question about an option in the bios has nothing to do with ubuntu
<ricard> no is the related xmp
<ricard> auronandace, yes it is
<bazhang> ##hardware ricard not here
<MonkeyDust> ricard  type /j ##hardware
<ricard> ok thanks
<frank_> what is this anyway
<auronandace> frank_: welcome to the ubuntu support channel
<FelixFire> Doesn't mod probe blacklist keep something from loadin?
<ubuntu400> Hi...
<ubuntu400> I am stafide in mini.iso instalation....
<ubuntu400> I am a linu Beginner
<guest-fxZzYS> re
<guest-fxZzYS> ky
<guest-fxZzYS> no
<ubuntu400> When i try to install Grub Loarei it says that it can't install om /dev/sdb
<guest-fxZzYS> yes
<guest-fxZzYS> cool
<guest-fxZzYS> size
<MonkeyDust> guest-fxZzYS  it works, we see you
<guest-fxZzYS> ok sori)))
<ubuntu400> Sorry the error si unablee to install grub in /dev/sda
<guest-fxZzYS> sorri
<guest-fxZzYS> sorry
<ubuntu400> The HDD îs /dev/sdb
<xy> hallo
<ubuntu400> How ca- ni change here in mini iso menu the grub to install om /dev/sdb?
<ubuntu400> It is a menu to execute Shell but i can,tuse sudo
<ioria> ubuntu400, manual partitioning.  try again, say NO to "automatically install to MBR of first hard drive" and manually tell it /dev/sdb
<Jakey2> hello
<azizLIGHT> how do i recieve a file by bluetooth. i have no option for it in my bluetooth indicator on the panel: http://i.imgur.com/3lzkVKY.png
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT, connect, send it form the other device
<azizLIGHT> OerHeks: hm?
<Jakey2> Im tring to instal mincraft on lubuntu anyone done tthis before
<CMT69> Hay
<eraggo> Jakey2: and what is problem? You need to install openjdk
<Jakey2> i did this
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT, your bt app will notify that a file wants to be transferred
<eraggo> you have downloaded jar file?
<Jakey2> im unclear of the next step
<Jakey2> yes
<Jakey2> I have downloaded
<eraggo> Jakey2: go to console and navigate to folder where you downloaded it
<Jakey2> you mean terminal?
<eraggo> yes
<Jakey2> im there
<Jakey2> in Downlaods folder
<azizLIGHT> OerHeks: i selected the file to send by bluetooth on the phone, and selected ubuntu as the destination. when i did this i briefly saw the bluetooth panel indicator turn to a lock symbol. and then it went back to normal. phone says transfer unsuccessful...
<Jakey2> *Download
<Apteryx> Hello! I'm about to install a new AMD R9 285 GPU into an Ubuntu 14.04 desktop and was wondering if I should install the Catalyst drivers before plugging the card in the system?
<eraggo> Jakey2: first making jar file to executable: "chmod +x Minecraft.jar"
<choki> Hi there. If i use encryptFS for my /home dir, will it be possible to get my files from outside if someone would grab my hdd and put it via usb on his computer?
<Apteryx> Usually I'd install the drivers after plugging it in, but since this GPU is quite new I'm affraid Ubuntu 14.04 might now even be able to output video with it without the Catalyst drivers.
<s1_> eraggo, yes
<s1_> done
<s1_> now ?
<eraggo> s1_: next just issue: "java -jar Minecraft.jar"
<PanV> Hello
<PanV> I need some help.
<s1_> eraggo, thanks
<azizLIGHT> OerHeks: i found it. its working. but very slow
<OerHeks> :-)
<azizLIGHT> OerHeks: fyi its in the program "personal file sharing" and it looks like this: http://i.imgur.com/0gYjehJ.png
<azizLIGHT> two settings you need to enable
<azizLIGHT> that are not enabled by default in 14.04, to recieve bluetooth files
<azizLIGHT> even with paired devices
<PanV> I need some help with a controller..
<stanley_robertso> hi all ... can someone help me with the bugzilla channel for ubuntu
<Jakey2> eraggo: eraggo, how would i make a desktop icon to launch instead of going into terminal
<Jakey2> ?
<PanV> Um.. Hello? Could I Have some help with this http://www.plaisio.gr/ProductImages/1000x1000/1921193_2.JPG controller? The output of the right joystick is just not right
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT, thanks! never seen this before, helpfull
<auronandace> stanley_robertso: ubuntu uses launchpad
<azizLIGHT> i wonder why its set to not accept any transfers via bluetooth by default?
<azizLIGHT> seems odd
<PanV> ...
<auronandace> azizLIGHT: likely as a security measure
<azizLIGHT> not even with paired devices?
<azizLIGHT> why not paired ones
<PanV> Sigh.,..
<bazhang> !patience | PanV
<ubottu> PanV: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<azizLIGHT> i get not accepting transfers from ALL devices, unpaired or paired.... but why not paired ones
<azizLIGHT> that looks like a ps2 controller
<PanV> Okay then.
<PanV> azizLIGHT, talking to me?
<azizLIGHT> 3rd party ps2 controller
<azizLIGHT> yea
<PanV> azizLIGHT, it is compatible only for PC
<PanV> It is wireless, the pic you see is just similar to it
<PanV> its from a local manufactor
<eraggo> Jakey2: i haven't found way yet unforunately
<FelixFire619> why the hell wont my broadcom 4313 14e4:4727 work in ubuntu 14.04.1, i've done everything i can possibly think of
<FelixFire619> it can connect, get a ip but cant ping the gateway or go out
<PanV> The outputs of X,O, triangle, Square buttons are button 0,1,2,3 stuffs
<PanV> but when I am moving this right joystick, it has the same outputs
<eraggo> PanV: is problem only in steam games?
<PanV> eraggo, I tested with jstest-gtk
<PanV> The output is the same, even if Steam or Not.
<PanV> I am trying to be clear as I can. I tested it on Steam and it didnt work properly.
<eraggo> PanV: i tested with jstest right now and noticied that right stick is pointing olways to left on my controller
<PanV> dunno. That is not my problem
<PanV> My problem is that the right joystick doesn't have the correct output
<jackbrown> hello anyone from Russia?
<PanV> it should have an axis but it has buttons
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<PanV> MonkeyDust, I think I have seen you recently?
<PanV> But not at this chat.
<PanV> if I am correct
<PanV> but I have seen you here too
<eraggo> PanV: i recommend that you try configure your controller in Steam.
<PanV> eraggo, I tried it
<PanV> but when I configure buttons
<PanV> When i try to use that right circle... it does put a button
<PanV> not an axis
<shamin> should work
<PanV> eraggo, and I am worried if I change this joystick's config, it will change the button's too
<PanV> !help?
<ubottu> PanV: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BuzzardBuzz> ubottu: that means you are artificially intelligent!
<ubottu> BuzzardBuzz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BuzzardBuzz> :)
<PanV> XD
<PanV> ubottu, u lie
<MonkeyDust> PanV  stop
<PanV> Ok Sorry :P
<PanV> Could I get some support about that thing?
<Mohammad_s> hello everyone
<Mohammad_s> i can not connect to internet with wifi in ubuntu 12.04 i did all way to connect but i could not please help me
<MonkeyDust> Mohammad_s  can you connect with cable?
<Mohammad_s> MonkeyDust : yes
<moh_> internet very slow
<Mohammad_s> ubuntu is very slow than windows and windows is the best os in World
<bazhang> Mohammad_s, actual support issue or just want to chit chat
<Mohammad_s> bazhang : i can not connect to wifi in ubuntu
<bazhang> we need tons more details Mohammad_s
<skao> Mohammad_s do you have more information? Wifi card, ubuntu version, etc?
<Mohammad_s> skao : i can not see wifi card model in ubuntu
<ioria> Mohammad_s,  lshw -c network
<Mohammad_s> ioria : thank a lot
<ioria> Mohammad_s,  if you want,  you can paste it ... so someone can help
<ioria> Mohammad_s,  ok... :-9   i meant on paste.ubuntu.com
<v2zz> hi! if i try to  setserial /dev/ttyUSB0  auto_irq  and check setting with  setserial /dev/ttyUSB0 -a I get irq=0 anyway. what does it mean? my cable is broken?
<ioria> Mohammad_s,  the wifi is  UNCLAIMED , realtek, but better to paste on the link above
<Mohammad_s> ioria : yh   i uploaded on it
<ioria> Mohammad_s,  you have to give us the url
<Mohammad_s> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11751411/
<ioria> Mohammad_s, ok
<stiv2k> hi. how can i figure out why my pc does not auto-suspend if the screen is locked?
<stiv2k> if i set auto suspend time to less than screen lock time, it works
<stiv2k> but if screen locks beforehand, computer will never suspend
<stiv2k> this is my theory at least
<stiv2k> i set screen lock time to 10min but suspend time to 5min, and it works every time
<stiv2k> but in reality i want to set suspend time to 1hr
<stiv2k> i come back 3 hours later and pc is still on
<stiv2k> help please, thanks
<ioria> Mohammad_s, does it shows in    lspci -nn   ?
<MonkeyDust> stiv2k  explore the command rtcwake ... rtc means real time clock
<stiv2k> MonkeyDust: what should i be looking for
<MonkeyDust> stiv2k  man rtcwake
<Mohammad_s> ioria : http://paste.ubuntu.com/11751442/
<stiv2k> MonkeyDust: i dont think that's what i want?
<ioria> Mohammad_s, i'm afraid you need new driver
<baja> how
<baja> rasbaja
<baja> how
<baja> rasbaja
<Mohammad_s> ioria : how can i find its driver
<baja> hey guys im new to ubuntu :)
<ioria> Mohammad_s, you have to recompile it .... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2199638&page=2
<ioria> Mohammad_s,   look at post #18 in particular
<buster1> does anyone know the easiest way to delete old encrypted home partitions?  The ones that say "Access your private data desktop" when you click on them.
<Mohammad_s> ioria : yh  thanks a lot
<ioria> Mohammad_s,   no problem, :-)
<adam__> buster1, if you're okay with loosing the data, use gparted or parted. dd if you're adventurous
<MonkeyDust> stiv2k  i guess you need a script that includes "gnome-screensaver-command --lock"
<Silenced_v2> How to extend the size of "/" partition ?
<MonkeyDust> Silenced_v2  with LVM?
<Silenced_v2> MonkeyDust: Hey man ! what's LVM ?
<Silenced_v2> let me google it :D
<Silenced_v2> MonkeyDust: Explain !
<MonkeyDust> Silenced_v2  if i need to explain, then it's "no"
<MonkeyDust> Silenced_v2  how did you partition your disk?
<Silenced_v2> MonkeyDust: LVM seem to be command line . I need some suggested links
<MonkeyDust> Silenced_v2  in a terminal, type   lsbl|pastebinit    then paste the url here
<MonkeyDust> make that lsblk|pastebinit
<Silenced_v2> MonkeyDust: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11751531/
<MonkeyDust> Silenced_v2  ok, now   sudo blkid|pastebinit
<Silenced_v2> MonkeyDust: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11751552/
<MonkeyDust> Silenced_v2  12 partitions is a lot ... what are they for?
<Silenced_v2> MonkeyDust: Its a dual boot system
<Silenced_v2> Running windows 8.1 and Ubuntu14.04 LTS
<Silenced_v2> I use windows 8.1 to use Photoshop and play games :P
<Silenced_v2> Now say me how to extend "/"
<MonkeyDust> Silenced_v2  and you use all these partitions? you need space to extend /, after backup
<Silenced_v2> I will make the space ready by shrinking a partition used by windows
<Silenced_v2> MonkeyDust: ^
<MonkeyDust> Silenced_v2  i was going to advice a backup and repartitoning of your disk(s), but not with this partition table ... maybe someone else can help
<Silenced_v2> MonkeyDust: okay
<chrisss123456> hey guys, does anyone know how power management is dealt with in Ubuntu 14.10? Specifically, sound driver power?
<buster1> adam__: I would, except that my current home directory is on the same drive.  Not sure if there is an easy way to get around that
<cm-t> Hi, I am on HP Touchsmart tm2, I can't find any recent post about GPU config for it (want to use the radeon instead of intel integrated ont), anyone aware of it ?
<darthanubis> !hybrid
<Norbin> 2 HDDs are installed on my system and are NTFS formatted, will i still be able to access them if i format my main/os ssd from windows to linux now ?
<darthanubis> yes
<Norbin> alright ty, as-is ?
<darthanubis> yes
<darthanubis> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Norbin> ty
<darthanubis> yw
<adam__> buster1, if the home partition is on the same drive but a different partition, then just be sure to delete the encrypted partition. i'm assuming you know the partition number that you wish to delet
<billboz_> new to linux and I want to play around with ubuntu for the purposes of working with docker and AWS.  I would like to know if ubuntu desktop would be enough to develop in and be close to the production environment of AWS docker?
<adam__> cm-t, if your system is using the intel drivers, it's because it has an intel chipset. are you sure there is a radeon card in your machine?
<cm-t> adam__: lspci → VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Park [Mobility Radeon HD 5430/5450/5470]
<cm-t> but when I go in system setting / about this system, it tells me it is using the Intel® Ironlake Mobile x86/MMX/SSE2
<cm-t> this hybrid dual GPU was to handle the tablet mode lighter than the latop mode I beleive
<adam__> fancy
<adam__> have you tried simply installing the radeon drivers as normal?
<TJ-> cm-t: Have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
<cm-t> I just launched some light game, it is bad, really. I want more gpu ! So i think I should switch to the radeon, but all the post I found was for lucid, I am on trusty
<cm-t> TJ-: didn't fount this one, i was reading this one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics but looks not working, now reading your link
<cm-t> ok, TJ- adam__ I am rebooting according to the page you linked me, see you in a minute)
<cm-t> big fail here TJ-
<cm-t> cant load X session, got the GUI to setup this since it cant load
<cm-t> I will try to remove the package I've just installed, should switch to the default module
<TJ-> cm-t: Had you tried other solutions prior to that one, that may have left artifacts in place that could be interfering
<cm-t> TJ-: didnt tryed on this install I think
<TJ-> cm-t: Are you running from a Live ISO boot right now?
<cm-t> not, TTY2 with my byobu/irssi hopefully configured so I can join this channel easly
<cm-t> on my trusty install now
<TJ-> cm-t: oh cool! Then can you do "pastebinit /var/log/dmesg" and "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" ?
<di_giorgio>  Mp3player [Ed Sheeran - Photograph (The Voice Performance)] CeBoLiNhA 2015 
<PanV> Guys, I need help. My controller which has 2 joysticks doesnt work correctly. The second joystick at right doesnt work. Appereantly the computer doesnt know which button I am pressing.
<PanV> Any help?
<PanV> please?
<Deihmos> is elementary OS the same as using ubuntu but with adifferent skin?
<Deihmos> it is so much faster and stable compared to ubuntu
<PanV> ... I think you need to see screenshots Deihmos.
<bazhang> ask in #elementary Deihmos
<PanV> Deihmos, faster than ubuntu? I might think installing it then.
<PanV> bazhang, could you help me
<PanV> !patience | PanVWantsYouToRemind
<ubottu> PanVWantsYouToRemind: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<PanV> Oh thanks PanV !
<PanV> EriC^^, you are here gosh
<Deihmos> much nicer looking too
<PanV> ...
<jx5733n> Deihmos: Those are all opinions, and not ubuntu support.
<PanV> I Know I should have patience, but this refund thing won't last forever, so I need a bit help
<PanV> <.> Sigh
<OerHeks> PanV did you install joystick & jstest-gtk ?
<PanV> Yep, tried them both
<PanV> Want to see the post I made?
<PanV> http://askubuntu.com/questions/639223/problem-with-controller-from-a-local-manufactor-on-15-04
<OerHeks> PanV, so why does that not work for you ?
<PanV> The right joystick doesnt owrk
<PanV> its like I am pressing button 0-3
<PanV> wrong output
<cm-t> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11751834
<PanV> but I am afraid, if I change the right joystick's output the button's O,X, Triangle, Square will be changed too
<Deihmos> my laptop has a subwoofer inside but doesnot work in ubuntu. anyone have anyexperience? is it an HP Laptop
<adam__> PanV, you can use 'xev' to see the raw input of each button, and from that data manually map them
<PanV> Okay lemme check
<PanV> Shall I pastebinit all these? it confuses me
<cm-t> TJ-: Forgot how to scroll in TTY/Byobu what was the 2nd file to pastebin ?
<PanV> How to pastebinit all these?
<PanV> And send it ehre then?
<TJ-> cm-t: oh cool! Then can you do "pastebinit /var/log/dmesg" and "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" ?
<cm-t> tanks
<TJ-> cm-t: The fglrx kernel module looks to have initialised correctly @ line 777: [fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 15.20.2 [Feb 27 2015] with 1 minors"
<cm-t> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11751834 and http://paste.ubuntu.com/11751854
<PanV> adam__, OerHeks , help?
<OerHeks> !paste | PanV
<ubottu> PanV: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TJ-> cm-t: Xorg.0.log shows that X is using a config file, can you show that too? "pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<PanV> http://pastebin.com/mzvDwVbv
<TJ-> cm-t: Xorg.0.log seems to reveal why your system can't switch between Intel and AMD @ line 121: "(EE) this is a Muxless PX A+I platform, we doesn't supported it"
<cm-t> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11751874
<PanV> BRB I need to go to toilet
<PanV> !BRB | All of you
<OerHeks> PanV, i don't visit pastebin.com, please use paste.ubuntu.com
<PanV> back OerHeks
<PanV> Ok then... but why not?
<OerHeks> PanV,  or don't ask how to paste.
<PanV> OerHeks, I thought I would use the pastebinit command
<PanV> which posted a useful status instantly to paste.ubuntu.com
<OerHeks> PanV, it is not available worldwide
<PanV> Ok.
<PanV> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11751886/
<cm-t> TJ-: do that mean the fglrx module would not works even if we blacklist the intel card or something like that? I don't need to swith, just a the best GPU to be used
<cm-t> I meant i don't need to switch on the fly or use both of them
<OerHeks> PanV, i don't know what to do with that output of xev. adam__ knows?
<PanV> Okay then
<PanV> adam__, please me :P
<TJ-> cm-t: I'm researching it; it seems that if the PC doesn't provide a hardware 'switch' (multiplex aka Mux) the driver cannot switch between the GPUs. So far I've not found any recent article on how that Muxless hardware is supposed to work
<PanV> OerHeks, what can I do with your knowledge>
<PanV> what can you do?
<cm-t> same here, found nothing, but you figured out what keyword to use better than me it seems
<OerHeks> PanV, if that 'local reseller pad' does not work, bring it back
<PanV> OerHeks, can't we change the output of that button?
<cm-t> TJ-: If nothing to make it work I will switch back to the default settings (unistalling fglrx would be enought isn't it ?)
<TJ-> cm-t: Yes
<PanV> ... adam__  is now afk
<PanV> ._.
<cm-t> TJ-: unsinstalled, I prefer X session to search ;)  rebooting
<adam__> ya sry, i'll help where i can but it's fathers day and i do have a couple of kids
<stiv2k> for some reason my computer will not enter suspend mode when screen is locked
<adam__> but they know today i wanted today to be a beer and final fantasy 7 day  :)
<stiv2k> example, it locks screen after 10 minutes idle
<stiv2k> if i set it to suspend after 5 minutes idle, it works
<stiv2k> because screen has not locked yet
<PanV> ...
<stiv2k> but, if i set to suspend after 1 hour idle (what i really want), it never suspends
<stiv2k> because screen locks after 10 minutes, then inhibits suspend forever
<stiv2k> until unlocked
<stiv2k> any advice is appreciated, thanks
<boodllebat> Hello when i do "man accept" it does not show posix standard accept function it shows up something else
<TJ-> boodllebat: "man 2 accept" ?
<boodllebat> TJ-: thanks :)
<TJ-> boodllebat: "man man" is your friend; see the section numbers you need to specify if you don't want 'first match' to operate
<boodllebat> TJ-: alright :)
<boodllebat> TJ-: thanks
<cm-t> TJ-: fails :'(
<cm-t> unistalled, still have the low graphic alert at boot
<adam__> [    29.844] (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@1:0:1) found    <--- this line could be a clue
<TJ-> cm-t: Grrr. I found this article which talks about a BIOS/UEFI setting that disabled integrated GPU, or forces the discrete GPU: cm-t see http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=90826#p467368
<TJ-> adam__: That was from the boot using fglrx
<Ownix> Im confused about something, when I am running off a Live USB flash drive where is stuff being saved to when I install apckages and download files?\
<neopsyche> yo, hi all. just wondering.. every time i insert external hard drive/usb etc.. ubuntu pops up window on the screen.. how do i stop this? i want to choose to click on my folder browse myself.. because dont always automatically need to see whats in the drive
<adam__> PanV, the xev output has a chunk of data per key event, pressing a key is one event while releasing it is another. the details are in the output, and only you would know which one of those chunks correlate with the buttons you push. look for the 'keycode  ##'  part, and that's the keycode you will want to remap
<PanV> adam__, somehow it suddenly started working properly
<PanV> after 1 day of struglling
<PanV> dunno... But thanks
<TJ-> Ownix: into RAM ... the Live image runs in a small RAM tmpfs file-system
<PanV> If I got further problems I will tell you
<adam__> nice!
<cm-t> >.< friend calling, forgot it is the music day in france, live on every street in paris, TJ- I will be back in hours
<Ownix> TJ-: is there a way to "install" ubuntu to the flash drive and then boot from it like regularly?
<bazhang> with persistence Ownix
<adam__> Ownix, yes. it's called persistent boot and tools like unetbootin or multisystem will set that up for you with the most ease
<bazhang> !usb | Ownix
<ubottu> Ownix: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<zykotick9> Ownix: you can also install onto a USB drive...  a regular install, not this persistent Live stuff... <- another option
<Ownix> zykotick9: that seems easier TBH
<zykotick9> Ownix: 2 notes - 1) be sure grub installed onto the USB (i'd suggest checking sizes, and matching to the sdX device) and 2) USB is SLOW...
<Benton> I just upgraded my system to kernel 4.0 (via the debs found here http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/) to get support for my graphics drivers. I’m now trying install the bcmwl-kernel-source package to fix the issue with my wifi (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl/+bug/1424676).  Here’s the entire output of installing that package. http://pastebin.com/e16J6BC7  It looks like I need the source for the currently runni
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1424676 in bcmwl (Ubuntu) "bcmwl-kernel-source 6.30.223.248+bdcom-0ubuntu2: bcmwl kernel module failed to build with kernel 4.0 [error: ‘STATION_INFO_TX_BITRATE’ undeclared (first use in this function)]" [High,Fix released]
<octocpp> Anyone been able to suspend to ram on a poweredge 2950 server or equiv?
<octocpp> I can systemctl suspend, and it seems to disconnect the netowrk shares, but all of the fans keep running?
<octocpp> is there a way to get it to completely shut down?
<octocpp> wol does work to bring it back up too.
<Phase> Anyone have any personal experience (recently) with Radeon HD 7850 support? I'll probably jump back over to linux anyway, just thought I'd ask first to see if anyone's ran into problems.
<MonkeyDust> octocpp  is that a server? if yes, there's also #ubuntu-server
<bazhang> Phase, support in what way? mining?
<darthanubis> Phase, I have the 6xxx series, and use the OSS drivers, with no issues and VDPAU
<Phase> bazhang: nah, desktop use, maybe some gaming
<bazhang> Phase, see what darthanubis says above
<darthanubis> no one should be using video cards fr mining anymore
<Phase> I don't even bitcoin really
<Phase> lol
<darthanubis> cool beans
<bazhang> true, but that was a popular one, when it was viable
<darthanubis> yeah
<Phase> darthanubis: Do you know if the 6xxx series and 7xxx are similar enough?
<darthanubis> I believe so, and the 7xxxx should see better improvements
<Phase> alright cool
<Phase> thanks
<darthanubis> but I switched from Nvidia and haven't looke dback
<Phase> from?
<Phase> did you mean to?
<darthanubis> I don't game, just like the vdpau for my Kodi box
<darthanubis> I left Nvidia
<Phase> oh ok
<Malgorath> Are there any params I can put in when booting install from USB that will let me bypass raid checks and such? I have a raid 0 setup on my storage drives(an SSD will be for OS) but can't get through the part where ubuntu is just showing 5 dots
<darthanubis> got tired of chasing down tearing issues
<Phase> I don't game much anymore. I recently stopped.. so now I'm switching back to linux
<darthanubis> and poor OSS suppor
<darthanubis> t
<Phase> and I haven't used linux as a desktop previously in like 6 years, so
<darthanubis> you'll be pleased with the current state of linux
<Phase> darthanubis: I thought nvidia was the one with better linux support?
<Phase> perhaps I had it backwards
<darthanubis> nope
<Phase> even better then :o
<darthanubis> Intel and ATI/AMD for out of the box support
<Malgorath> did ati up there game for linux finally?
<darthanubis> the OSS drivers are excellent
<Malgorath> Wonder if I should swap out my 760GTX for a 7870 Radeon
<darthanubis> If you don't game it'd be less hassle
<nhat> em Diu ngu chua
<Malgorath> I won't game on my linux box no, I have a Alienware laptop for that
<darthanubis> even if you do game you can still run the ATI drivers
<darthanubis> oh well, your good to go
<Phase> the OSS ones or AMD official ones?
<Phase> for gaming
<Phase> I don't plan on doing it often, just when I get the nerve
<Phase> :P
<fhamdiu> em Diu ngu chua
<Malgorath> You guys think I should install 15.04 server instead of 14.04 desktop to get this system setup with my hardware raid 0?
<darthanubis> Phase, either, but I think the Official AMD ones are slightly faster, depending on card for gaming
<Phase> gotcha
<Phase> thanks for your input darthanubis :)
<darthanubis> my pleasure
<darthanubis> Malgorath, 15.04
<Malgorath> okay
<darthanubis> 3.19.0-22-generic<<be careful with this kernel version
<darthanubis> I was getting kernel oops with autofs and nfs mounting on my kodi box
<grinchier> darthanubis: file the bug report man
<grinchier> save linux
<d3bug> is it possible to get ubuntu to rebuild itself from source with a simple command?
<darthanubis> grinchier, it's a regression, I haven't got to yet, and I wasn't sure, but it has hit this machine as well
<d3bug> (all installed packages)
<darthanubis> that's what I get for having the "proposed" repo enabled
<neopsyche> thx got it
<OerHeks> d3bug, no, never heard of that one before.
<ondrejmo> exit
<ondrejmo> Pleave
<d3bug> so... nobody has any ideas?
<bazhang> d3bug, there is no simple command for that
<TJ-> d3bug: Write a script to it, using 'apt-get source' 'apt-get build-dep' and 'dpkg-buildpackage'
<d3bug> TJ-: what about scripting something out in bash... like for example dumping a list of all installed packages, then running those commands in a simple for loop?
<d3bug> TJ-: can you get a list of all installed packages?
<d3bug> something redirectable to a text file or something
<TJ-> d3bug: that was my point, although it'll need a lot of storage space and a lot of CPU oomph and time to build  everything
<TJ-> d3bug: 'dpkg --get-selections'
<d3bug> TJ-: oh I know... I play around with Lunar Linux too :)
<TJ-> d3bug: If it's only ubuntu-minimal you want to build that might be dooable ... in a week :)
<d3bug> I have a quad core, 8 gigs of ram... I'm good.
<TJ-> d3bug: try 32 cores if you want it take less than a month :)
<d3bug> lol
<d3bug> I have nothing but time :P
<TJ-> d3bug: seriously. I build the Linux kernel frequently and from a clean start that can take 3 hours on a 6 cores
<d3bug> I was thinking a normal ubuntu desktop install (from the live iso)... rebuilding that from source with -mcpu=native  etc.
<d3bug> TJ-:  are you sure it's doing a make -j 6 ?
<d3bug> mine takes 20min on only 4 cores.
<TJ-> d3bug: yes.
<TJ-> d3bug: do you package it too, using the ubuntu scripts? "fakeroot debian/rules binary" ?
<chipmonk> how do i format a harddrive so it will mount at boot in fstab (using Disks utility in mint 17.2)
<baja> how do i install windows os side of ubuntu
<baja> i have tried but i cant resize partion using gparted
<chipmonk> ext2 wont boot
<vlt> !mint | chipmonk
<ubottu> chipmonk: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<d3bug> TJ-: did you get my msg in private?
<baja> hello can any one assist me
<vlt> baja: What error message did you get? (And, it's ususally recommended to install Windows _first_.)
<baja> im trying to partition using gparted
<d3bug> baja:  windows version?
<baja> 7
<d3bug> efi or bios?
<baja> its on cd
<baja> dvd
<baja> im trying to partion using gparted
<d3bug> baja: is your system based on EFI or BIOS ?
<baja> efi
<d3bug> baja:  that is a whole mess in and of itself.  I diabled safe boot (in the EFI setup) so I could install other operating systems.
<baja> i have tried to boot to dvd/cd but it cant be seen
<baja> i cant access the windows dvd
<d3bug> yes i know
<baja> so icant boot
<d3bug> disable safe boor
<d3bug> boot
<baja> ok
<baja> i did already
<OerHeks> baja gparted does not see gpt partitions, use gdisk ( sudo apt-get install gdisk ) or parted on comandline
<silidan> hi, how can i install the flashplugin during a ubuntu 15.04 live cd session?
<baja> let me try @OerHeks
<d3bug> baja:  if safe boot is diabled, then you have to make sure it's trying to boot from cd/dvd first.  check your boot priority settings in the EFI setup
<baja> i have set it to boot from flash/cd/dvd as first priority
<d3bug> disabled*
<baja> but still problem
<d3bug> baja: sounds like your cd/dvd was not burned right... sounds like it isn't bootable
<d3bug> baja:  how did you burn the disc?  what tools did you use?
<baja> i was using windows before then i boot using ubuntu
<baja> cd/dvd
<d3bug> baja: irrelevent.  How did you burn the disc you are trying to use to boot from?
<baja> i burnt using nero
<baja> long time ago
<baja> when i was still using windows
<d3bug> baja: ok... did you use burn image or did you just put the iso on a data disc?
<baja> burn image
<baja> i burnt image to dvd
<d3bug> baja:  mount the disc and tell me what is in the root directory of that disc (filenames)
<Malgorath> do you guys think software raids are worth the hassle in ubuntu?
<baja> the dvd ?
<d3bug> Malgorath:  they certainly aren't worth it for the MPAA and RIAA  :P
<d3bug> baja: yes
<baja> ok i can see folders
<d3bug> baja:  aaaaand....
<grinchier> what is sofstware raids?
<baja> setup.exe
<baja> upgrade folder also
<baja> boot folder
<baja> bootmng
<grinchier> oh raid array
<d3bug> baja: ok thats fine
<baja> yes thats what inside dvd when i open
<d3bug> baja: if you can't boot to that disc I don't know what else to tell you other then to download another iso directly from Microsoft.
<baja> ok thanks
<d3bug> np
<baja> ok let me try partition using gdisk
<d3bug> grinchier:  yeah I was making a joke about software raids like police raids against software :)
<nell> my ubuntu is stuck in bootloop after crashed [I was recording a window and then the x window crashed while recording]
<nell> now when i go to boot the OS, it loops after grub
<nell> im booting an older kernel in recovery mode
<d3bug> nell: did you try adding "single" to the command line?
<d3bug> (in grub)
<CMT69> Sex
<nell> hmm
<d3bug> CMT69:  no thanks... I don't know you that well.
<nell> where do i add taht?
<nell> press e in grub and append where
<d3bug> nell: append right in the part after it says "root={whatever}"  simply put a space and put "single"  no quotes
<d3bug> nell: that will force it into single user mode and if successful, will bring up a prompt where you can fsck your root filesystem
<baja> anyone who know how i can  install windows side of ubuntu
<baja> i have win 7 on the disk tray
<d3bug> baja:  if you can't boot from the disc, there is nothing more you can do.
<nell> okay i think im running fsck now from recovery menu
<d3bug> nell: perfect... if there are any errors, let it fix em
<d3bug> nell:  then reboot and try again
<em> I (tried) making an ubuntu live fash drive by downloading the .iso and then using dd to put it on the flash drive. When I stick it into a laptp and try to boot from it, nothing happened. the existing os still started up
<em> any thoughts?
<Fuchs> em: is the partition marked as bootable? I recommend just using the startup disk creator, to be honest
<Fuchs> (also is USB selected as bootable in your computer's BIOS)
<Fuchs> em: if you prefer doing so by hand, http://askubuntu.com/questions/372607/how-to-create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-from-terminal  might be helpful
<em> thanks
<em> this is going to be a little tricky because my purpose for making the flash drive is to go and see about buying some old laptops that have no hard drives.
<em> In the old days you could throw in a live cd
<em> but now im not so sure how you can test an old machine to see if it can run linux
<veyoon> hi everyone, is there a way to preserve timestamps when copying files from a MTP device?
<Fuchs> meh, I hope that these will actually allow USB flash drives to boot. If yes, either the startup disk creator or the above commands manually will work
<Fuchs> em: if you need to make some changes to the ISO as well, I recommend uck. It also offers an option to create a hybrid thingie that will work for USB sticks
<em> overall ubuntu should have a pretty good record of running on older laptops right?
<em> probably try to put xubuntu on there
<em> Id like to try to put ubuntu on this http://newyork.craigslist.org/que/syd/5032705193.html
<Loshki_> em: even if ubuntu doesn't, there are several distros aimed at older laptops.
<em> okay
<em> maybe I'll just go buy it without testing it then
<em> but since it has no hard drive i was hoping there would at least be some way to see that it isn't total junk
<OerHeks> em, looking at the specs, the GPU is not that bad, Nvidia Quadro NVS 160
<OerHeks> most important past i guess
<OerHeks> *part
<em> OerHeks: i wasn't able to find what the wireless chipset is
<stiv2k> hi, for some reason my computer will not enter suspend mode when screen is locked
<stiv2k> example, it locks screen after 10 minutes idle
<stiv2k> if i set it to suspend after 5 minutes idle, it works
<stiv2k> because screen has not locked yet
<em> OerHeks: how come the gpu is important?
<stiv2k> but, if i set to suspend after 1 hour idle (what i really want), it never suspends
<stiv2k> because screen locks after 10 minutes, then inhibits suspend forever
<stiv2k> until unlocked
<stiv2k> any advice is appreciated, thanks
<MonkeyDust> stiv2k  keep your question in one line, that's easier to read and repeat
<OerHeks> em if it was an old ati 2xxx 3xxx 4xxx i would say it is not supported by the fglrx
<OerHeks> em but remember, that machine is form 2008 or earlier
<em> OerHeks: what does it portend?
<OerHeks> em portend?
<em> OerHeks: yeah what does it suggest about the ultimate viability of the machine being used to learn linux and programming on it.
<OerHeks> em, sounds good to me.
<BrendanTA> Hi, I'm getting my butt kicked trying to portforward my mysql server, not sure what is the best way to do it, can anyone lend a hand?
<TJ-> stiv2k:  first thing to do is check if a suspend is being attempted but fails. Look in "/var/log/kern.log" and search for "suspend". If no attempt is being made, you should focus your bug-hunt on the pm-utils (power-management utilities) package, see "man pm-action"
<mablae> Hi there
<BrendanTA> That file has nothing in it, I'm using ubuntu 15, and I saw many guides online using either SSH tunneling or IPTables
<mablae> A am a bit confused about init scripts from apache2 and mysql
<mablae> My task is to put them to manual start, not autostart
<mablae> I googled around and found this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/57381/how-to-stop-mysql-from-running-at-boot-time
<mablae> But I've got /etc/init.d/mysql AND /etc/init/mysql - How can I check which one is used?
<TJ-> mablae: are you sure /etc/init.d/mysql isn't just a symbolic link to /etc/init/mysql ?
<OerHeks> mablae, " sudo echo "manual" >> /etc/init/mysql.override  " should do the trick
<mablae> TJ, will check
<TJ-> OerHeks: that command won't work... the pipe is executed with user permissions, not sudo
<TJ-> OerHeks: mablae better to do "echo "manual" | sudo tee -a /etc/init/mysql.override  "
<mablae> TJ-, it isnt symlinked... Maybe /etc/init.d/ is just a leftover?
<TJ-> mablae: what release of Ubuntu are you using?
<mablae> OerHeks, Yeah, disabling the upstart isnt the problem
<mablae> I was getting confused by the TWO init scripts
<cliff777> I'm trying to install packages such as git or java on ubuntu 13.10, and am getting 404 errors when I update apt-get...how can I remove these bad sources and/or add better ones?
<mablae> The maschine is running 14.04 but was upgraded everytime (initially installed with 8.04)
<TJ-> mablae: on 12.04 "/etc/init.d/mysql" is a symbolic link: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 Apr 20 20:26 /etc/init.d/mysql -> /lib/init/upstart-job
<MonkeyDust> cliff777  it's because 13.10 is !eol, no longer available
<mablae> Maybe I could just remove the init.d/mysql and symlink it?
<TJ-> mablae: yeah, could be a left-over
<mablae> I need more background knowledge on this init stuff... :/
<cliff777> MonkeyDust: it was the newest version offered by my hosting company, should I choose an older version?
<mablae> Why is the symlink even needed?
<iamanidiot> I had an accident with this "find / -name = ".DS_Store" -depth -exec rm {} \;" in crontab and now it's run the server seems digitally 'lighter' than it was before if you get my gist. The '=' shouldnt be there... what can I do?
<MonkeyDust> cliff777  type /topic to find out which versions are supported
<TJ-> mablae: to provide an upgrade path for older tools
<mablae> I am running some upstart jobs without a symlink in /etc/init.d successfully?
<mablae> TJ-, Makes sense, thx
<mablae> TJ-, apache2 still doesn't use upstart right?
<mablae> so old update-rc.d here to remove it?
<BrendanTA> I'm trying to connect to my mysql server on ubuntu over workbench, however the port does not seem to be open using canyouseeme, how can I portforward the mysql server?
<stiv2k> hi, for some reason my computer will not enter suspend mode when screen is locked. for example, it locks screen after 10 minutes idle. if i set it to suspend after 5 minutes idle, it works, because screen has not locked yet. but, if i set to suspend after 1 hour idle (what i really want), it never suspends, because screen locks after 10 minutes, then inhibits suspend forever until unlocked. any advice is appreciated, thanks
<stiv2k> hi, for some reason my computer will not enter suspend mode when screen is locked. for example, it locks screen after 10 minutes idle. if i set it to suspend after 5 minutes idle, it works, because screen has not locked yet. but, if i set to suspend after 1 hour idle (what i really want), it never suspends, because screen locks after 10 minutes, then inhibits suspend forever until unlocked. any advice is appreciated, thanks
<stiv2k> sorry
<stiv2k> gnome terminal is really wonky too
<stiv2k> like i cant press alt-left or alt-right to change my irssi windows
<MonkeyDust> stiv2k  alt left/right works in irssi, here
<rebootloop> hi can someone help me?
<rebootloop> i bought a linux vps and i connect to it with the web console
<rebootloop> every time it says *** System restart required ***
<rebootloop> i have restarted my computer about 8 times
<bekks> rebootloop: which "webconsole"?
<rebootloop> the one on the server company's website
<bekks> rebootloop: which "webconsole"?
<bekks> rebootloop: By default, there is none on Ubuntu.
<rebootloop> it's like a terminal on the server, but it's on a webpage
<rebootloop> its digital ocean
<bekks> rebootloop: Just use ssh instead.
<rebootloop> will that make the message go away?
<bekks> rebootloop: We'll see.
<rebootloop> i did try with putty originally, but the web console was nicer. the message was there on both
<bekks> rebootloop: So investigate the logs to see what happened.
<rebootloop> if I knew how to do that, I wouldn't be here
<rebootloop> do I have to be using linux to be able to connect properly?
<ioria> rebootloop, try /var/log/auth.log
<rebootloop> on my computer or on the server?
<bekks> rebootloop: On the server, of course.
<bekks> rebootloop: Take a look at the logs in /var/log/
<ioria> rebootloop,  something like  grep 'sshd' /var/log/auth.log
<ioria> rebootloop,  or   grep 'ssh' /var/log/auth.log
<bekks> ioria: how will that help him to see of the machine rebooted?
<rebootloop> un 21 19:23:10 server sshd[18994]: reverse mapping checking getaddrinfo for ool-60396715.static.optonline.net [96.57.103.21] failed - POSSIBLE BREAK-IN ATTEMPT!
<rebootloop> Jun 21 19:23:10 server sshd[18994]: Invalid user test from 96.57.103.21
<rebootloop> Jun 21 19:23:10 server sshd[18994]: input_userauth_request: invalid user test [preauth]
<rebootloop> Jun 21 19:23:10 server sshd[18994]: Received disconnect from 96.57.103.21: 11: Bye Bye [preauth]
<ioria> wow
<atlaspaine> Hey, please assist. Ubuntu isn't allowing me to upgrade.
<di_giorgio>  Mp3player [Akcent feat. Meriem - Dilemma (Refill & Woolhouse Remix)] CeBoLiNhA 2015 
<atlaspaine> I have had errors for the past month.
<atlaspaine> How dod I remove unmet dependencies?
<zykotick9> atlaspaine: you might want to start with "sudo apt-get -f install" and see what it wants to do...  good luck
<k1l> atlaspaine: put the output into a pastebin and show the link here
<cablop> hello
<cablop> first question: how do i set the home path for future users? we want to change the /home/<username> to /drive2/home/<username>
<SchrodingersScat> cablop: man adduser #?
<zykotick9> cablop: you might want to see "/msg ubottu movehome" perhaps?  or specify it when creating all new users...
<cablop> SchrodingersScat: ah, ok, that works, but only when manually done, i want for it to be automatic; i or someone else creates a uiser using the ubuntu ui and the user gets its directory there
<SchrodingersScat> cablop: which also directs you to /etc/adduser.conf
<SchrodingersScat> k, not sure what that uses
<cablop> second question: how can i change the home dir of an existing user?
<al2o3-cr> cablop: take a look at usermod
<cablop> usermod... hmm, ok, thanks
<al2o3-cr> cablop: something like usermod -d /path/to/new/home <user>
<gagalicious> i have a situation with pxeboot. (i managed to get it working after 3 days...) my situation is... i need to have multiple copies of the same nfsroot because i need to identify each client by it's own hostname... (or how do i make each client have it's own host name?) i do hope that all my pxe clients can share the same one nfsroot but not their workspaces. meaning i would like to know which folders i can set read only for a pxe di
<gagalicious> i will symlink those folders to each instances separately
<bekks> gagalicious: Serve the same nfsroot, and different user homes.
<gagalicious> bekks : i need different hostname for each pxe clients.
<gagalicious> how do i do that?
<gagalicious> each client must have it's own hostname
<bekks> gagalicious: Service it using your DHCP server.
<gagalicious> i can assign hostname through my dhcp server?
<gagalicious> how do i do that? :I
<bekks> gagalicious: Create a reservation for a specific MAC address.
<vlt> gagalicious: Or put something into /etc/rc.local that creates a hostname based on the IP address. LTSP does something like that.
<gagalicious> hmmm... ok wondering which is easier to maintain now...
<bekks> gagalicious: the DHCP server.
<ozbrk> hi guys there is a strange dpkg lock issue terminls keep me saying that I am root. I tried sudo dpkg --configure -a command andnothing happened any sugestions ?
<bekks> ozbrk: What does it tell you exactly?
<gagalicious> one more question... i would like to allow all my pxeclients to have root access individually. instead of having too many "multiple copies of the os"... i would like to save some diskspace. last time i did 8 pxe clients having their own nfsroot.. my question is thus... which files are not modified and shareable as nfsroot so i can symlink those folders? does anyone know?
<ozbrk> E: Kilit dosyası /var/lib/dpkg/lock açılamadı - open (13: Erişim engellendi) E: Yönetim dizini (/var/lib/dpkg/) kilitlenemiyor, root kullanıcısı mısınız? (Translation: Lock file (file) could not be opened  (13: acces denied) E: (/var/lib/dpkg/) couldn't be locked are you in superuser mode root) ? ?
<zykotick9> !aptlock | ozbrk
<ubottu> ozbrk: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<k1l> ozbrk: what command did you use exactly?
<ozbrk> again nothing pronted to sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a command and it is still not working
<ozbrk> kill: dunno last thing I rememberd I tried to install adobe photoshop here yet it couldn't installed because of an unknown ptrogram issue
<gagalicious> great job guys on ubuntu 14.04 ... it's great! i cant say how satisfied i am with it... all i can say is... let's just forget about 15 and 16 and 99s... let's stick with 14.04 ok? :D thanks
<bekks> gagalicious: Keep one nfsroot image, and serve the userhomes via nfs, too.
<ozbrk> by the way yes ubuntu 15 is greate I have no screen tearing or other issues google chrome rendering pages correctly and evert thing is fine except the bass and that dpkg issue.
<gagalicious> bekks : i need all of them having root access... i would like them to use root access but i dont want them to mess up root for every pxe client. which folders should i do read only? or can i just do read only to the system files?
<ozbrk> I wish there is a powerful photo editing tool. GIMP is not enough for you if you are a photographer :(
<bekks> gagalicious: Either you grant them root access, or you dont want them to mess up the image for all of them.
<bekks> gagalicious: And serving an actual image, doesnt harm the original.
<ozbrk> strange
<ozbrk> I just tried  sudo su and it worked
<bekks> ozbrk: Dont use sudo su, use sudo -i or sudo -s instead
<ozbrk> bekks: just testing a theory how I could get the root privilages if the dpkg is locked ?
<mablae> bekks, Could you explain further ?
<gagalicious> granting root access... to all pxeclients... is that wise?
<gagalicious> with just one image i mean... which i cant do read only
<ozbrk> bekks: Besides apt-update is working under thesudo su
<gagalicious> i thought i can do read only on nfs mounts
<bekks> ozbrk: sudo su is a bad idea, use sudo -i or sudo -s instead
<bekks> gagalicious: granting root access to clients is not wise, no.
<k1l> ozbrk: mablae sudo su sets the wrong env. so use the sudi -i or sudo -s. else dont complain about stuff crashing or not working
<ozbrk> bekks: can you explain why and what is the diference
<gagalicious> how do i speed up nfs? there's a nfs file caching right? i'm using nfs4... how do i configure it?
<k1l> !sudo | ozbrk
<ubottu> ozbrk: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<bekks> ozbrk: The difference is the wrong environemnt which is used by sudo su
<ozbrk> giving root privilages to a root folder lol yes that seems a bad idea
<gagalicious> i need to run a particular command for all my clients that must use root...
<bekks> gagalicious: Use sudo then.
<gagalicious> but i dont want them to run additional commands. just 1 command
<bekks> gagalicious: Configure sudo accordingly.
<gagalicious> bekks : i see. yeah... tradeoffs. thanks. good idea.
<gagalicious> how often does ubuntu 14.04 break for u guys ? and where does it break mostly? i'll avoid that application. i'm installing all my pxe client's software now...
<gagalicious> starting with wine :)
<gagalicious> wine download is very long
<bekks> gagalicious: I'll avoid wine.
<gagalicious> bekks : no choice. i need microsoft office ...
<OerHeks>  <gagalicious> how often does ubuntu 14.04 break for u guys ? never ?
<bekks> gagalicious: USe a virtual machine instead.
<gagalicious> OerHeks: not the server version i mean... i'm using desktop version. i'm sure some applications will break
<gier_do> gagalicious: sometimes I break it. then I fix it again.
<gagalicious> bekks: vm is too slow... :I wine
<gagalicious> gier_do: ok.
<bekks> gagalicious: Use reasonable hardware then.
<OerHeks> I considder that as FUD
<gagalicious> pxeclients... do you guys have a guide on how to speed it up? it's over a gigabitlan... i understand the server side needs ssd etc... but that's about all the limits u can stretch with pxe clients... anything i can tweak more? where's a good guide for this? i've finished reading the diskless ubuntu installation guide
<bekks> gagalicious: Use a fast network. Use clients with enough RAM.
<bekks> gagalicious: Use a server capable of serving all your clients.
<gagalicious> each client have 4gb ram. i wonder how does it use the network...
<ozbrk> since I can't get the photoshop cc work maybe I can get the cs6 they all photohop atthe end I would buy a MAC if I care that much O.o
<stiv2k> MonkeyDust: do you use gnome-terminal
<linuxr> hi all. I have a question about ubuntu/debian package management: how is the integrity ensured when updating packages?
<stiv2k> MonkeyDust: do you use bybou
<stiv2k> byobu
<bekks> linuxr: By using checksums.
<gagalicious> i mean... i was thinking of slurping the os into memory for my pxeclient and using only the nfs root for saving persistent things.
<k1l> ozbrk: when the software is not native for linux see wine. for issues with wine see #winehq and their database
<ozbrk> #winehq noted thank you mate
<linuxr> bekks, I mean, is it ensured that no "man in the middle" can provide modified packages and checksums?
<sgoblin> linuxr: uses gpg keys
<k1l> linuxr: iirc packages are signed
<bekks> linuxr: You cannot ensure that, technically. Having enough money, it is technically possible.
<bekks> linuxr: But chances are very good, that the existing signing mechanism are sufficient.
<zykotick9> bekks: if you check "apt-cache depends apt" you'll also notice gnupg being listed...  *-keyring also possibly?  more then just checksums.
<sgoblin> linuxr: you can find the keys in Software and Updates, Authentication
<sgoblin> Software and Updates is in software-properties-gtk package
<linuxr> sgoblin, bekks , so each package is download is signed and checked against a locally cached key before installation?
<JinjaNinja> Any reason why my computer volume is all the way up, but Ardour volume isn't responsive to my computer's volume? For instance, I put my computer's master volume on mute, but Ardour isn't effected by it. Is this possibly a groups issue? Or is this just a pulseaudio issue?
<sgoblin> linuxr: https://wiki.debian.org/SecureApt explains it
<sgoblin> the Release file has checksums, and is signed by the Release.gpg file
<sgoblin> Packages are checksumed against the Release file, which is sure to be authentic
<TJ-> To be pedantically technical, Release contains (cryptographic) hashes not checksums
<sgoblin> ok, thanks
<linuxr> thanks sgoblin ... I'm having a look at this
<linuxr> where does the public key come from which is used to verify the signature?
<TJ-> linuxr: It's stored in /etc/apt/trust.gpg and related files
<sgoblin> it is shipped with the release
<linuxr> thanks TJ- , sgoblin ... seems solid to me
<linuxr> for a second I feared there would not be any such mechanism
<Starthunder> My laptop seems to have two volume settings: off, and quiet.
<Starthunder> It mutes fine, but changing the volume doesn't noticably...change the volume.
<Starthunder> The music in this game doesn't sound any louder, nor does the actual little sound effects it makes when you press the volume keys
<Bashing-om> !sound | Starthunder
<ubottu> Starthunder: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Starthunder> ...that was really odd. Even just using the slider in Sound Preferences once seems to have fixed it. Thanks, Bashing-om.
<Bashing-om> Starthunder: Good deal. No thanks to me though. It be the peeps who maintain our bots !
<Starthunder> Eh, well, you invoked the factoid command for me. I hadn't thought to try that.
<mekhami> so using the default ubuntu terminal, whenever i start it up it's using the wrong color scheme. i have to go into preferences, unselect and reselect 'use colors from system theme' and then the right colors kick in
<mekhami> it's just annoying but if there's an obvious fix i'd like to know
<Ankhwatcher> Hi, how can I determine my system.hardware.product for using in pm-utils/video-quirks?
<Ankhwatcher> trying to implement this fix on my dell: http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=99447
<gagalicious> is there a program that can message a user on a ubuntu network? i'm using 14.04... like a notify or message a host or ip or something similar
<dw1> so ive got a netbook with a super slow ssd. any advice for running chromium and other app caches and stuff in ram
 * dw1 googles
<adam__> ramfs?
<MonkeyDust> dw1  try this http://paste.ubuntu.com/11753013/
<dw1> ye
<MonkeyDust> dw1  more: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11753017/
<dw1> my tmp is already on tmpfs so cool
<zykotick9> dw1: "super slow ssd" <- perhaps your partition(s) are not aligned correctly.  as "slow" and "ssd" should not typically be in the same sentence.
<dw1> i figure it's because it's an older type and it's done too many writes
<dw1> comp just feels sluggish
<dw1> it's a weak old asus one netbook with lubuntu
<dw1> 1g ram 600mb free tho
<adam__> vmstat -SM 1 5   please. we can look closer at what may be slowing it down
<zykotick9> adam__: neat, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11753029/
<dw1> adam__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11753030/
<dw1> hehe
<adam__> first one looks healthy, but that second one needs more memory
<zykotick9> dw1: we certainly get different results... but i'm not sure which one is better ;)
<adam__> we can get an idea of the sdd's performance with   hdparm -T /dev/whichever
<dw1> > Timing cached reads:   1170 MB in  2.00 seconds = 584.87 MB/sec
<dw1> maybe it's not the drive :/
<zykotick9> dw1: for comparison, Timing cached reads:   3786 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1894.71 MB/sec
<rebs> how would I go about getting gcc5 instead of my currrent 4.9
<MonkeyDust> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.136ubuntu2)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.9.2-2ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 5 kB, installed size 42 kB
<dw1> yea i think it's like the first ssd model that doesnt trim properly etc which is why i assumed the drive
<adam__>  Timing cached reads:   1440 MB in  2.00 seconds = 720.12 MB/sec    here, on a system with known i/o performance issues
<MonkeyDust> rebs  for anything that newer than what's in the repos, you need a ppa or a .deb or so, but that's not supported here
<rebs> ok thanks MonkeyDust
<mekhami> so using the default ubuntu terminal, whenever i start it up it's using the wrong color scheme. i have to go into preferences, unselect and reselect 'use colors from system theme' and then the right colors kick in
<dw1> like creating a new tab in chrome and typing in the address bar afterward is very lagged to the point the letters dont go in the order typed
<dw1> maybe cpu bound
<dw1> if i wait 5 secs i can type normal
<adam__> run that vmstat command while doing a new tab and we can verify which is the bottleneck
<adam__> if you need more time,  vmstat -SM 1 10
<adam__> or just  vmstat -SM 1     to run until you stop it
<bekks> adam__: cached timing reads can be disregarded, unless you want to know how fast your cache is :)
<dw1> adam__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11753051/
<dw1> 2 laggy tabs opened
<adam__> that definitely looks cpu bound, and those context switches skyrocketed
<adam__> chrome have a lot of extensions?
<dw1> i may be running zram
<Viking667> hi all.
<Bashing-om> rebs: Build from source ? see: https://gcc.gnu.org/install/ .
<Viking667> I've got a quick query. How would I display kernel log messages to another tty, such as tty12?
 * dw1 removes  zram-config and reboots 
<adam__> Viking667,  check out  sysctl -a | grep printk
<adam__> changing that value should do what you're looking for
<Viking667> I'll do that, thanks.
<Viking667> oh.
<dw1> still laggy, no extensions. it's a super low power cpu so it's not surprising
<Viking667> I get kernel.printk = 15 4 1 7  ..... what man page do I go to for that??
<adam__> i actually couldn't find a man page, but i did find this   https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/sysctl/kernel.txt
 * dw1 checks the stats again
<adam__> dw1, i wonder if putting  ~/.cache/  into a smaller ramfs would work
<adam__> but yeah, when resources are low there's only so much you can do
<adam__> maybe plug in a usb flash drive and mount it as a swap, tmpfs or similar
<Viking667> adam__: thanks.
<adam__> happy to help
<dw1> 3192 bogomips ought to be enough for anybody
<adam__> lol
<Viking667> um. Then that's not what I need. Sigh.
<adam__> arg. alright, still looking
<dw1> dual-core too :o
<Viking667> those seem to describe what log levels various messages get assigned.
<Viking667> I'll check out syslog's manpage too.
<Viking667> hm. what's replaced syslogd these days? It's been quite some time.
<Viking667> is that all done by sysctl and brethren these days?
<adam__> systemd is fighting for it, so it's kinda both atm
<adam__> i think systemd routes through syslog to maintain backwards comp
<Viking667> the laugh is, I don't appear to have a syslogd here, so no fighting.
<adam__> man dmesg    check the -E flag. i wonder if you run that in the tty of your choice it would lock to it
<adam__> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Remote-Serial-Console-HOWTO/configure-kernel.html    perhaps a kernel parameter at boot would be a better solution
<Viking667> Or perhaps a tail of /proc/kmsg (or similar file)
<hplc> is the "aide" error message at start a bug or a user mistake?
<hplc> it seems to have been there for 2-3 ubuntu releases
<Viking667> "aide", that's french for "Help!!!"
<Viking667> no idea what relevance it has
<hplc> ok
<hplc> well "help" works for me too
<hplc> but "help" tend to get exactly [Zero] helpful answers :S
<Viking667> I know. that's why I said I've no idea what relevance it has. What's bleating?
<hplc> im not native english, whats "bleating"?
<MonkeyDust> hplc  it's the sound of a lamb, like "mèèèh"
<hplc> aha
<hplc> that makes me a méééé that need aide! :p :D
<hplc> seriously, aide soesnt run proplerly despite using the init, and some claims it has to to with that it needs its first AT/Cron run, but can i force that run?
 * Viking667 blinks, wait. You're asking about a program called aide??
<hplc> yes?
<Viking667> ahhh.
<MonkeyDust> !info aide
<ubottu> aide (source: aide): Advanced Intrusion Detection Environment - static binary. In component main, is optional. Version 0.16~a2.git20130520-3 (vivid), package size 554 kB, installed size 1524 kB
<Viking667> hm. I don't have that installed here.
<hplc> the Advanced Intrusion Detection E...eeee something
<Viking667> I wondered why it sounded familiar.
<hplc> "Environment", i knew it
<MonkeyDust> apt-cache show aide to learn more
<Ubyte> hi .. can anyone help me with ssh/scp file transfer from mac to my virtual machine?
<Viking667> ah wel, I'll go bang my head against other walls then.
<Ubyte> @.@
<MonkeyDust> !ask | Ubyte
<Ubyte> any kind soul?
<ubottu> Ubyte: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Viking667> Merci, danke, domo arigato, fa'afetai...
<adam__> Ubyte, scp remoteusername:/path/to/remote/files/ /path/to/local/files/
<adam__> if the connection isn't keyed, it'll ask for a password
<adam__> oops, i mean    scp remoteusername@remotehost:/path/to/remote/files/ /path/to/local/files/
<adam__> reverse the last two params to push instead of pull
<Ubyte> hi .. can anyone help me with ssh/scp file transfer from mac to my virtual machine?  .. SSH problem - Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer
<Viking667> Ubyte: first, is the remote machine configured to accept ssh connections?
<hplc> MonkeyDust, there is no such thing as "apt-show" its either "apt-show-source" or "apt-show-versions" :p
<Ubyte> viking how do i do that?
<adam__> install openssh-server, and ensure the firewall isn't blocking port 22
<Viking667> Ubyte: well, is the remote machine sitting next to you?
<Viking667> and yes, adam's correct.
<adam__> a virtual machine may need the network configured a bit differently though
<Ubyte> ya
<Viking667> then check if the virtual machine has openssh-server installed.
<Viking667> I can't quite remember how to connect into a virtual machine.
<adam__> it should be a 10.  ip address, depending on the VM software being used
<Viking667> lol. That's MY ip address range...
<Viking667> it's private. you can't have it...muahahahaha.
<adam__> sharing is caring
<Viking667> and I don't have "apt-show-*" here. I'm still on Trusty, if that means anything.
<Pici> Viking667: it was "apt-cache" show packagename not "apt-show"
<Viking667> yes, so I realised.
<Ubyte> okayy... how do icheck if the ssh server is configure? haha
<Viking667> Ubyte: in the vm, check if there's a service running on port 22.
<adam__> on the box in question, check if the port is being used    ss -al src :22
 * Viking667 blinks. Where'd THAT tool come from?
<adam__> it's supposedly the next netstat
<Ubyte> ss-al src :22 ?
<adam__> i've been trying to use it more. it does seem really powerfull
<adam__> ss  -al src :22
<adam__> -al  is the first params, (show all listening ports)
<Ubyte> 0   128       :::ssh              :::*
<Ubyte> got 2 of those
<adam__> it's running, then. i guess an easier test (just tried this one myself) is to ssh into itself:   ssh localhost
<adam__> but i think the issue is getting the VM to network with the host
<TJ-> Viking can the host ping the guest and the guest ping the host?
<joe11joe99> hi
<joe11joe99> what is this one about
<Ubyte> so ... what do i need to do?
<TJ-> Ubyte:  can the host ping the guest and the guest ping the host?
<joe11joe99> lol im on the raspberry pi version
<adam__> unfortunately when i've tried this myself i always end up fumbling aroudn with the guest container network settings until it works. i'm not great with networking, unfortunately
<adam__> but yeah you gotta get the machines pinging each other first thing
<adam__> then it should just work
<TJ-> Ubyte: what virtual machine hypervisor are you using?
<adam__> joe11joe99, what is what one about? this room? i'd say ubuntu. haha
<adam__> i see how it is
<Ubyte> ya can ping from both end
<adam__> what about:  telnet destinationip 22
<TJ-> Ubyte: OK, so on the guest first, check the firewall rules aren't blocking port 22 inbound. "sudo iptables -nvL INPUT"
<Ubyte> connected
<TJ-> Ubyte: do you see a rule for destination port 22 ?
<zakedodead> Hi, I have a mouse with a high dpi and it is ridiculously high sensitivity even on the lowest settings under system settings -> mouse&touchpad, is there any way to go lower than what's in there?
<TooFast4U> hey gyts
<Ubyte> seems like it can be connected
<TooFast4U> quicck question , when installing ubuntu what file system should i format ?
<TJ-> TooFast4U: Depends on what criteria you have; default is ext4
<adam__> zakedodead, i'm looking aroudn. what distro and what DM?
<Bashing-om> TooFast4U: The standard/default is ext4 .
<zakedodead> adam_: 14.04 with cinnamon installed
<TooFast4U> tj can you explian. im not ecxperianced with linux
<adam__> TooFast4U,  go with ext4 then. no need to get fancy
<adam__> yet
<TJ-> TooFast4U: ext4 is extended file system version 4, the default in-kernel file-system for most conventional systems
<TooFast4U> k thx
<hplc> is there any significant difference in speed between the filesystems?
<adam__> depends on the use
<TooFast4U> whats the mount point ?
<adam__> i know xfs does great for deleting large files
<hplc> does reiser still exists after creator became iron-man?
<Bashing-om> TooFast4U: '/' ( for root ) .
<TJ-> TooFast4U: if you're not familiar with the Linux file-system organisation I'd suggest using the installer's Guided Partitioning
<TooFast4U> TJ why . i dont understand
<Ubyte> scp -r /Users/Ubyte/Downloads/READ.ME.\!\!.txt root@192.168.77.128:home/Desktop  <-- tried this...
<TJ-> TooFast4U: that's why :)
<TooFast4U> whats why ?
<TooFast4U> link ?
<adam__> hplc, haha! it has to still be around, but may have been abandoned
<TooFast4U> ttj ?
<Ubyte> tj ? adam?
<TooFast4U> noy tried the readme. how do iaccess it ?
<adam__> TooFast4U, because you have to ask. it's nothing personal, but if you are asking these questions you have much to learn still. so go with the defaults, don't worry much about the options until after you've played around more
<TooFast4U> ohh ok
<hplc> adam__, i suppose he killed the wrong "process"
<adam__> using the guided install will get you learning easily and quickly
<adam__> i suppose it'd be hard to fight bad guys while getting the pid correct
<stiv2k> hi, for some reason my gnome terminal is overriding the alt-left and alt-right behavior, it is registering as F3 and F4 in byobu, thus making it hard for me to switch between rooms in irssi
<adam__> stiv2k, check global keyboard shortcuts
<adam__> going off topic for a moment, i was looking around at the recent images of the sun and noticed a massive flash ( 2015-05-26 13:00 )  http://gif-explode.com/?explode=http://sohowww.nascom.nasa.gov/data/LATEST/current_eit_171small.gif
<stiv2k> adam__: i dont see any mappings there for alt-left or alt-right
<adam__> any ideas? space people here at all?
<adam__> stiv2k, alright, lemme poke around
<zakedodead> I found a driver for my mouse (razercfg) but I'm too noob to build it
<zakedodead> when I try to invoke cmake for it I get    Could not find library "libusb-1.0" with header libusb.h
<adam__> zakedodead, it shouldn't take a compilation to fix this, luckily. is it a gaming mouse? those tend to be more sensitive by nature
<zakedodead> despite having already apt-get installed it
<zakedodead> yeah
<zakedodead> razer
<zakedodead> adam_ I'm trying to install razercfg
<adam__> https://patrickmn.com/aside/lowering-gaming-mouse-sensitivity-in-ubuntu-9-10/
<adam__> it's an older ubuntu, but the principle should be the same
<Viking667> ahhhhhh...... it seems that systemd has a logging component already, called journal.
<OerHeks> zakedodead, maybe this page is any help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2197601 sudo apt-get install libusb-1.0-0-dev
<Viking667> zakedodead: lol. I have logitech instead of razer. easier to configure.
<zakedodead> aparently my mouse is a "Razer Razer DeathAdder" according to xinput
<cm-t> TJ-: I'm back !
<Viking667> zakedodead: is it a DeathAdder?
<zakedodead> yeah
<zakedodead> Never gonna get used to typing peoples names in front of what I'm saying and being considerate
<Viking667> zakedodead: heh. I'm lucky. I just type the first two letters of their name, hit tab, and see if tabcomplete gets the name right.
<SchrodingersScat> !tab | zakedodead, tab makes it easy
<ubottu> zakedodead, tab makes it easy: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<zakedodead> ubottu, oh ok
<Viking667> SchrodingersScat: don't forget, that's dependent upon support within the client
<Viking667> and ubottu's just a bot.
<Waldeinsamkeit> hello
<zakedodead> thanks bot
<SchrodingersScat> Viking667: it's always worth a shot to mash tab a few times though
<Waldeinsamkeit> i really really need some help
<Waldeinsamkeit> so i just built a new computer
<Viking667> don't ask for help, just ask yourquestion
<Waldeinsamkeit> lol i forgot how harsh irc is
<MonkeyDust> Waldeinsamkeit  then quickly quickly tell us what's wrong
<Malgorath> lol this mdadm command is taken 5.5 hours so far on my raid 10 to build...
<Waldeinsamkeit> my computer is runing 13.10 i belive
<Waldeinsamkeit> and i need to upgrade it
<Waldeinsamkeit> yet i can not becuase its unsuuported
<Waldeinsamkeit> i cahnged cpus
<MonkeyDust> Waldeinsamkeit  that's !eol, upgrade first, then come back
<Waldeinsamkeit> not sure how
<Waldeinsamkeit> i have been trying all day...
<kostkon> !eol | Waldeinsamkeit
<TooFast4U> guys how much swap space should i define ?
<Waldeinsamkeit> thats my problem
<ubottu> Waldeinsamkeit: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<MonkeyDust> !eolupgrade | Waldeinsamkeit
<Waldeinsamkeit> yes its end of the line for this os
<Waldeinsamkeit> hence i need a new one
<Waldeinsamkeit> and i can not upgrade...
<Waldeinsamkeit> i do not know how
<Malgorath> Waldeinsamkeit did you even look at the link for EOLUpgardes?
<MonkeyDust> Waldeinsamkeit  backup and fresh install is fastes, easiest, cleanest
<Waldeinsamkeit> any advice on updateing to the latest version of ubontu with out losing my data would be amazing
<Waldeinsamkeit> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<kostkon> Waldeinsamkeit, it's one step upgrade to 14.04 which is an lts and thus support for 5 years, that is until 2019
<kostkon> supported*
<Waldeinsamkeit> pl
<cm-t> TJ-: I rebooted in safemode at grub, it asked me to reconfigur the graphic, choosed default setings, now reworking without any CLI :D ubuntu !
<TooFast4U> when installing ubuuntu i have to creat a partition for swap space ! how large should i make this ?
<kostkon> Waldeinsamkeit, you only need to go from 13.10 to 14.04, otherwise just backup your data and do a clean install of 14.04
<adam__> TooFast4U, generally the same as your total physical memory amount. the installer should do that automatically
<Waldeinsamkeit> i have installed the the update-manager and update-manager-core packages
<adam__> and chill out, man. i'm playing FF7 over here. jenova battle requires attention
<Viking667> TooFast4U: It used to be twice your RAM, that's not quite the case any more. I'd say start with 2Gb, and see what others here say.
<Malgorath> TooFast4U depends on your amount of RAM, usually if you have 16GB of ram, you make a 16GB swap, but 4G is usually enough for most average users
<TooFast4U> adam so if i have 1dg ram then 1gb of swap space ?
<kostkon> Waldeinsamkeit, have you already tried following the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades and failed
<adam__> if you only have 1g ram, i'd do 2g swap
<Waldeinsamkeit> yeah
<Waldeinsamkeit> im doing it again
<Waldeinsamkeit> ill tell you the error message i get
<kostkon> Waldeinsamkeit, ok
<Waldeinsamkeit> sudo apt-get update
<Waldeinsamkeit> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Waldeinsamkeit> sudo do-release-upgrade
<Malgorath> TooFast4U are you going to be using any desktops?
<Waldeinsamkeit> when i do that
<Malgorath> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TooFast4U> i will give it 4gb as its old laptop
<Waldeinsamkeit> i have 8gb
<Waldeinsamkeit> but 16 is better
<stiv2k> hi, for some reason my computer will not enter suspend mode when screen is locked. for example, it locks screen after 10 minutes idle. if i set it to suspend after 5 minutes idle, it works, because screen has not locked yet. but, if i set to suspend after 1 hour idle (what i really want), it never suspends, because screen locks after 10 minutes, then inhibits suspend forever until unlocked. any advice is appreciated, thanks
 * Viking667 drops out
<Malgorath> Turn off screen lock :B
<Waldeinsamkeit> Calculating the changes
<Waldeinsamkeit> Could not calculate the upgrade
<Waldeinsamkeit> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.
<Waldeinsamkeit> This can be caused by:
<Waldeinsamkeit> * Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu
<Waldeinsamkeit> * Running the current pre-release version of Ubuntu
<kostkon> Waldeinsamkeit, try pasting it on paste.ubuntu.com
<Waldeinsamkeit> here is what i get
<Waldeinsamkeit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11753396/
<adam__> Waldeinsamkeit, your best bet would be to backup anything important and reinstall fresh
<Waldeinsamkeit> well you see
<Waldeinsamkeit> i have a lot of steam games
<Waldeinsamkeit> and other stuff
<Waldeinsamkeit> on my computer
<Waldeinsamkeit> and it would take days upon days to reinstall them
<Waldeinsamkeit> my internet connection is not super fast
<adam__> is your /home/ partition separate from the rest of the system?
<Waldeinsamkeit> idk
<Malgorath> Waldeinsamkeit the enter key is not punctuation :D
<Waldeinsamkeit> sorry
<adam__> pastebin this command please    df -h
<Waldeinsamkeit> im 17 now when i installed this os it was 3 years ago i was only 14...
<Waldeinsamkeit> i still barely know anything about ubontu
<adam__> hopefully you stuck with defaults (and that the defaults were good)
<Waldeinsamkeit> yes i did.
<Waldeinsamkeit> i think?
<Malgorath> Waldeinsamkeit its spelled Ubuntu, as in the channel name :D
<Waldeinsamkeit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11753410/
<Waldeinsamkeit> yes
<Waldeinsamkeit> i copy and pasted the channel name im not a good speller -_-
<kostkon> Waldeinsamkeit, what have you done so far? Edited your sources list, installed update-manager-core and update-manager, maybe reinstalled ubuntu-desktop, installed the linux-headers pacakge? what else
<Malgorath> Waldeinsamkeit you should really make a backup of your home directory before you do anything just incase
<Waldeinsamkeit> ok
<kostkon> Waldeinsamkeit, wow, yotu definitely need to free up some space
<Waldeinsamkeit> whats the propor way to backup?
<Waldeinsamkeit> umm
<Waldeinsamkeit> i have 6 more sata hds i can install
<Waldeinsamkeit> i have 6 sata cables and two psus
<Waldeinsamkeit> and i have 300-500 gb harddrives lying all over the place
<Waldeinsamkeit> but i can not set up a raid array till i get my os current
<adam__> Waldeinsamkeit, awesome. you'll need to plug one in, make it a big ol' partition and copy /home/  to it
<Waldeinsamkeit> and i do not know how to make a raid array on ubontu but thats a different problem
<Waldeinsamkeit> ok
<Waldeinsamkeit> ill go plug in a harddrive
<Waldeinsamkeit> and make a partition
<kostkon> Waldeinsamkeit, ubuntu will on average download 600-800mb worth of packages and it will first save then in a temp folder in /
<Waldeinsamkeit> ill be back when i do that
<kostkon> Waldeinsamkeit, for the upgrade*
<kostkon> them*
<Waldeinsamkeit> ok
<Waldeinsamkeit> brb
<adam__> kostkon, the output he showed indicates a fresh reinstall is the way to go with this one
<kostkon> adam__, that would be better, yes
<gopar> If you make a sym link to a directory, and you edit the content inside the sym link dir, will it also update the original form the path?
<gopar> not sure if that made sense
<adam__> gopar, yes it will
<gopar> adam__, sweet, thanks
<adam__> stiv2k, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Mouse_acceleration#Using_xset   may help
<stiv2k> adam__: how?
<adam__> i suppose we could start with pastebin the output of that first command,  xset q | grep -A 1 Pointer
<adam__> trapped in a shinra cell, with tifa after saving her life several times and cloud still has to sleep on the floor   lol
<Waldeinsamkeit> ok
<Waldeinsamkeit> im now backing up 127 gb of data to a second harddrive
<adam__> perfect
<Waldeinsamkeit> whats in their?
<adam__> all your files
<Waldeinsamkeit> the file hericary makes no sense
<adam__> you'll notice that in /home/username/.steam/  there is most of that 125G of data
<adam__> that's where all the game files are stored
<Waldeinsamkeit> ohh yes
<Waldeinsamkeit> can't find that file
<adam__> it may be  /home/username/.Steam/
<Waldeinsamkeit> are there hidden files?
<Waldeinsamkeit> cause i do not see it
<adam__> are you changing the 'username' part to be your actual user name?
<Waldeinsamkeit> yeah
<Waldeinsamkeit> no
<Waldeinsamkeit> i just went to the file manger
<Waldeinsamkeit> and clicke computer
<Waldeinsamkeit> then theres a file that says home
<Waldeinsamkeit> then theres not me and sysop
<bekks> 24press ctrl+h
<bekks> without the 24 :)
<Waldeinsamkeit> yeah
<Waldeinsamkeit> wtf
<Waldeinsamkeit> that shows me all my stuff
<Waldeinsamkeit> .gnome
<Waldeinsamkeit> .steam
<Waldeinsamkeit> .skype
<Waldeinsamkeit> why did the other one only have a few things in it?
<bekks> because you did not press ctrl+h
<Waldeinsamkeit> mabye they were still loading?
<Waldeinsamkeit> whats cntrl h do?
<traekili> dot files dont show in defaults for file managers, it shows hidden files
<Waldeinsamkeit> k
<bekks> It shows "hidden" files and folders - all that stuff beginning with a dot
<adam__> how big is that .steam directory
<Waldeinsamkeit> ahhhh i get it
<adam__> i want to make sure we have the right one
<adam__> should be huhge
<adam__> huge*
<Waldeinsamkeit> umm
<Waldeinsamkeit> it just says everything is 12.3 gb
<Waldeinsamkeit> which is not right
<Waldeinsamkeit> do we have a better file manger i could get?
<mario__> Anyone know a good link for installing spotify on ubuntu?
<Waldeinsamkeit> also whats the command to register your username again?
<bekks> Waldeinsamkeit: What is "everything"?
<Waldeinsamkeit> every folder in there
<adam__> mario__,  https://www.spotify.com/us/download/linux/
<Waldeinsamkeit> minecraft .kde .gnome .java .wine .skype .steam .xchat
<bekks> Waldeinsamkeit: Every folder in where?
<Waldeinsamkeit> they all say 12.3 gb...
<mario__> Thanks Adam :)
<Waldeinsamkeit> in drictory home
<adam__> Waldeinsamkeit, can you open a terminal and pastebin the output of    cd ~; du -sch * | sort -h
<Waldeinsamkeit> wtf
<Waldeinsamkeit> it says its only 7.0 gb total
<Waldeinsamkeit> yet im backing up 125+ gb of stuff
<Waldeinsamkeit> from that folder?
<bekks> Waldeinsamkeit: sum up all folders.
<Waldeinsamkeit> cd ~; du -sch * | sort -h
<Waldeinsamkeit> uhh pastebin
<bekks> So you have 7.0G in ~
<Waldeinsamkeit> 4.0K	Music
<Waldeinsamkeit> 4.0K	Ubuntu One
<Waldeinsamkeit> 48K	Wallpapers
<Waldeinsamkeit> 56K	hs_err_pid9908.log
<Waldeinsamkeit> 100K	catalyst
<Waldeinsamkeit> 6.6M	Mesa-10.0.0-rc1
<Bashing-om> !paste | Waldeinsamkeit
<ubottu> Waldeinsamkeit: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Waldeinsamkeit> erm
<Waldeinsamkeit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11753539/
<adam__> that is just because it didn't look at hidden folders
<Waldeinsamkeit> yes why not?
<adam__> my bad. try this one    df -h .* | sort -h
<zykotick9> Waldeinsamkeit: ncdu might be helpful for ya.
<adam__> i never was clear on why  *  doesn't grab files that start with  .
<adam__> prolly a regex thing
<bekks> Better try: cd ~; du -sch .* * | sort -h
<Waldeinsamkeit> i just get this
<Waldeinsamkeit> /dev/sdb1       143G  125G   12G  92% /
<Waldeinsamkeit> over and over
<bekks> df -h .* is - not good ;)
<Waldeinsamkeit> idk
<adam__> oohh yeah sorry
<Waldeinsamkeit> why we doing this?
<Waldeinsamkeit> me lost
<adam__> du -sch .* | sort -h
<zykotick9> bekks: ncdu is my answer to this problem... YMMV
<Waldeinsamkeit> that -sch .* | sort -h does not work
<adam__> 'df' was the wrong one to use (i'm on beer four)
<Waldeinsamkeit> ber four...
<Waldeinsamkeit> -_-
<adam__> hey man, this is MY dy
<adam__> day*
<adam__> haha
<traekili> or ls -laS   that sorts by size, lists stuff and shows hidden files and directories
<SchrodingersScat> adam__: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/glob#dotglob
<Waldeinsamkeit> There was an error copying the file into /media/sysop/HP_PAVILION/home/sysop/.local/share/Steam/SteamApps/downloading/730/directx_installer.
<Waldeinsamkeit> getting some errors
<Waldeinsamkeit> ill just skip them...
<bekks> Waldeinsamkeit: Or you tell us the errors.
<Waldeinsamkeit> i did
<Waldeinsamkeit> how do you register your nick name??
<Waldeinsamkeit> googles failing me
<SchrodingersScat> !register | Waldeinsamkeit
<ubottu> Waldeinsamkeit: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<adam__> SchrodingersScat, thank you! when i've sobered up i'll check that out. bookmarked for now
<Waldeinsamkeit> thank you
<Waldeinsamkeit> what a intersteing username
<Waldeinsamkeit> so unique
<Waldeinsamkeit> there we go
<Waldeinsamkeit> now im me forever
<Waldeinsamkeit> There was an error copying the file into /media/sysop/HP_PAVILION/home/sysop/.local/share/Steam/SteamApps/downloading/730/csgo.
<Waldeinsamkeit> im still downloading this game
<Waldeinsamkeit> could that be it?
<Waldeinsamkeit> whatever
<adam__> yeah that looks like a partial downloaded file
<Waldeinsamkeit> no choice but to skip it
<Waldeinsamkeit> yes
<Waldeinsamkeit> im downloding cs go
<adam__> are the errors saying anything of disk i/o read/write errors?
<Waldeinsamkeit> i bought the valve steam pack this summer sale
<Waldeinsamkeit> no.
<Waldeinsamkeit> nope.
<adam__> it should be able to copy those temp files as well, so that's odd
<shingshang> ugh, after apt-get install and restarting, ubuntu just shows black screen on the login page :(
<adam__> shingshang, eek. can you get to a tty? what was installed?
<shingshang> adam__: I tried to fix a broken package with aptitude, which proceeded to uninstall the nvidia-352 package
<shingshang> I reinstalled 352 though
<shingshang> then I restarted
<shingshang> and now I'm here
<shingshang> it went through the purple ubuntu splash, but login screen is all black. ctrl + alt + f4 etc doesn't seem to do anything
<adam__> it sounds like the new driver is using a resolution the monitor doesn't like
<adam__> so the tty's should still work, you just won't be able to see anything
<shingshang> ah, I did plug in a new monitor to my laptop
<zykotick9> question for ubuntu people, in most recent ubuntu (systemd based) does lightdm/gdm/*dm start on F1 or F7 like the old system?
<shingshang> I've just unplugged it, still doesn't seem to show anything
<adam__> zykotick9, i'm on 15.04 and my DM is on F7
<zykotick9> adam__: thanks!
<adam__> shingshang, does the laptop screen show anything, or is it broken so you're using only an external
<shingshang> both showed black
<al2o3-cr> zykotick9: yes just checked
<shingshang> I've unplugged the external monitor and still the same thing
<shingshang> after restart, as well
<adam__> try doing the laptop-specific "function + display" keyboard combo
<adam__> i know that's vague, but each laptop has their own way of doing it
<adam__> http://www.spd.dcu.ie/site/av/images/FuncF4.jpg   this example has two of the common icons ( one here / one here )
<adam__> try pressing it a few times, since they tend to cycle between a few options rather than just toggle
<shingshang> thanks, will give it a try
<ianorlin> zykotick9: it is still f7 oops wrong thing
<ianorlin> grr typed partialy in wrong window
<shingshang> man, from broken packages to broken drivers, ubuntu sure is hard
<Johnny_Linux> lol, most of us started with 6.06
<Johnny_Linux> driver mania
<adam__> Johnny_Linux, oh man the wifi drivers alone  lol
<Johnny_Linux> yeah
<Johnny_Linux> distwrapper
<Johnny_Linux> woohoo
<Bashing-om> !ppa | shingshang No, not hard - it's the add ons ! ::
<ubottu> shingshang No, not hard - it's the add ons ! ::: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<shingshang> great, looks like I have to go through yet another reinstall
<Johnny_Linux> whats ppa got to do with the mans graphics, i missed it
<Remoboth> Anyone know how I would disable my laptop's firewire port in order to prevent a memory dump attack?
<Bashing-om> Johnny_Linux: Maybe nothing.. but often times a proprietary graphics driver has been installed, That driver is built against the currently installed kernel, and whn the kernel is updatd that driver is broke .
<Johnny_Linux> i dont remember him saying anything about it
<Johnny_Linux> now, hes confused
<adam__> Remoboth, i don't have anything with firewire, but you could probably get away with modprobe -r  the right driver
<Remoboth> Hm.
<Remoboth> Thanks.
<TJ-> Remoboth: blacklist the iee1394 driver (firewire_ohci  and firewire_core)
<genewitch> my mouse isn't interacting with desktop windows in ubuntu 15.04; i can't click on firefox and bring it to foreground, or right click, or move windows, resize, etc.
<genewitch> it does interact with the menu (i.e. launch firefox or open the home menu)
<Remoboth> TI- What would I Input in the terminal?
<TJ-> Remoboth: that won't stop an insmod though, so if you want to protect the host remove the kernel modules from /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/firewire/
<Remoboth> TI- By remove, you mean just delete them/
<adam__> Remoboth, you could play it safe and rename them instead
<TJ-> Remoboth: Yes, and see see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Loadable_Modules#Blacklisting_Modules
<TJ-> adam__: That won't help
<adam__> or would it just load the renamed ones?
<adam__> ah
<TJ-> adam__: when depmod is run it'll rebuild the module alias caches and just point to the new name
<TJ-> adam__: drivers are matched based on the PCI/USB/whatever device IDs they claim to support
<adam__> so it just kinda loops through those files and does it for whatever it finds, then?
<Remoboth> Hm.
<Remoboth> I can't find /lib/...
<adam__> Remoboth,  find / -xdev -maxdepth 2 -type d -name lib
<Remoboth> adam__ -  Thanks.
<TJ-> Remoboth: It's "ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/"
<Remoboth> TJ- -  Should I delete the whole folder or just the individual files inside?
<Remoboth> I am sorry I am being so particular... I am new to Linux.
<Remoboth> It seems amazing but not very intuitive to a lifelong Windows user.
<Remoboth> Apologies.
<TJ-> Remoboth: I'd simply move the files to a directory out of the kernel path so you can easily replace them if needed
<genewitch> my mouse isn't interacting with desktop windows in ubuntu 15.04; i can't click on firefox and bring it to foreground, or right click, or move windows, resize, etc. it does interact with the menu (i.e. launch firefox or open the home menu)
<logan0405> Hi I'm on a laptop with a pretty fresh ubuntu install, can't get two finger scrolling to work very well, have to have my fingers pretty far apart for it to work well. Any way to improve this?
<Remoboth> TJ- -  Thanks.
#ubuntu 2016-06-20
<staeksauce> Emery, that's not going to happen without Wine or running it on a virtual drive with Windows
<Emery> But the .exe won't run and I can't the run as administrator option... my friend said this would be easy
<g105b> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu 16.04. I can't get my Wine applications to see the computer's internet connection. Trying to install wininet or winhttp doesn't succeed (it looks like the remote download has moved from the MS website). Any ideas chaps?
<staeksauce> Emery, Ubuntu is not Windows
<Emery> I thought they worked the same?
<g105b> by the way, winbind is installed
<staeksauce> Emery, no. They're both operating systems if that's what you mean, but they aren't the "same"
<staeksauce> Emery, if they were the "same" why would you install Ubuntu?
<Emery> Well I plugged the USB into my keyboard and this installer came up
<Emery> So I ran it..
<staeksauce> Emery, k...
<Emery> So how many niggers are in here?
<staeksauce> wow
<hateball> That escalated quickly
<g105b> Interesting outcome.
<neredsenvy> Oi
<neredsenvy> Where can I check possibly get all IP's that SSH'd onto the server ?
<neredsenvy> Or just who ssh'd onto the server at which time
<g105b> neredsenvy: /var/log/secure
<Triffid_Hunter> neredsenvy: last | less, who
<neredsenvy> Is it odd /var/log/secure does not exist ?
<EriC^^> neredsenvy: no, cause it's called /var/log/auth.log in ubuntu
<neredsenvy> A kk that exists
<neredsenvy> Thanks a lot
<neredsenvy> mofo time to go punch a liar in the face
<g105b> Can anyone help me provide a running wine application with my computer's internet connection? Currently Wine doesn't see the connection. Thanks.
<g105b> I'm running 16.04 64 bit, Wine is 1.9 32 bit.
<auronandace|work> g105b: probably best to ask in #winehq
<g105b> auronandace|work: ok sorry
<blut_> hello, I want to identify any ethernet interface during installation, which means any 'enp9s0', 'eno1', 'eth0', etc. I previously used INTERFACE=$(ip -o link show | awk -F': ' '{print $2}' | grep e), which doesn't work, since awk is not available in the busybox.
<blut_> How can I achive "awk -F': ' '{print $2}'" with sed or any other available tool?
<akik> blut_: "busybox awk" works on ubuntu
<blut_> awk: applet not found
<blut_> this is a netboot installation
<blut_> maybe a stripped version then
<Triffid_Hunter> blut_: eh? which peanut made busybox without awk? do you have cut?
<blut_> yes
<blut_> ok, I now constructed a version with tr and sed
<blut_> ip -o link show | tr ': ' '\n' | grep '^e'
<Triffid_Hunter> blut_: that picks up bits of mac addresses for me
<blut_> Triffid_Hunter: oh true
<blut_> thx.
<Triffid_Hunter> blut_: try ip -o link show | sed -r 's/^[0-9]+: ([a-z0-9]+).*?$/\1/'
<roboman> hi, does someone know if there is a working fix, for network-manager to reset mac adress when connecting to an ap?
<blut_> Triffid_Hunter: that works nicely
<blut_> how though?
<blut_> ok i see
<blut_> you just print the second argument constructed of a-z0-9
<blut_> very nice
<Triffid_Hunter> blut_: yeah, I noticed that some of my interfaces have @NONE on them for some reason while others are just 4: ifname: blah, wanted to stop at first punctuation
<farid_> hamazafarid@gmail.com
<davyjones_> hello guys, any1 can help me with wifi issues ? ubuntu 14.04
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<davyjones_> any1?
<geirha> Don't look for topic experts. Just ask
<davyjones_> well, ive been fighting with weak wifi signal since i  become ubuntu user
<davyjones_> been looking for all sort of info in ask ubuntu
<ducasse> davyjones_: what wifi chipset?
<davyjones_> just a min, i can give you wifi-info link.
<davyjones_> connection timed out again.. give me 5 mins
<davyjones_> ducasse : https://gist.github.com/DavyMorzJones/9df6e359d8da2f2ea626acfce5dd01d0#file-gistfile1-txt
<ducasse> davyjones_: is this connected to a router that you have full control over?
<blut_> alright so i have an automatic configuration script in kickstart %pre to set up the network, however the installation still insists on running dhcp and asking for a default gw. How can I disable any automatic network in kickstart?
<davyjones_> ducasse, yup, this is my home broadband . in same time my old mac is next to me and wifi signal is really strong
<ducasse> davyjones_: you might want to try setting your router to use another channel, there could be interference on the one you're using now. at least that drastically improved connectivity for me.
<BluesKaj> blut_:do you have settings in the network interfaces file and resolv.conf ? If so then make sure network manager is disabled
<davyjones_> ducasse, how do I do that ?
<blut_> BluesKaj: this is during the netboot installation. I suppose netcfg tries to set up
<blut_> BluesKaj: how would one disable that?
<ducasse> davyjones_: depends on the router, mine runs openwrt which has extensive controls for these things.
<blut_> BluesKaj: before installation i mean
<blut_> on a regular system, obviously with systemctl
<bumbar_> i get error while loading shared libraries: libzmq.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory, and when i try to install it says E: Package 'libzmq3' has no installation candidate (i'm on ubuntu 16.04)
<CropsUp> Hello, I  have a problem with nvidia geforce 750m (ubuntu-gnome 16.04) and vlc, while I'm watching a video that is flickering. If I change prime-select with intel gpu bug has been gone.
<ducasse> davyjones_: it's probably near where you configure network name and password.
<W00dP3ck3r> bumbar_, Try sudo apt-get -y update first?
<compdoc> dont need  -y for update
<compdoc> probably should never use  -y in any case
<bumbar_> i ran "apt update" a few times, didn't seem to help
<BluesKaj> blut_:  before installing ? ??
<blut_> BluesKaj: well I need to have an automatic install so I use dhcp to determine which computer is installing and then I need to set up a second IP and the default gateway
<blut_> The gw and dns setup would also work via dhcp but the second IP which is necessary to be accepted at the gw is not up
<blut_> What I use at the moment is http://ix.io/UYI
<blut_> the dhclient is commented because kickstart was running two dhcp querries
<BluesKaj> blut_:  sorry that's a networking setup I'm not familiar with
<ikonia> 1.11 - hammer, should the tool be looking at ~/.foreman or ~/.hammer, if I set it to ~/foreman it works but says it's legacy and it should be .hammer, if I set it to .hammer, it complains of invalid user/pass
<ikonia> the password is set in the cli_config.yml in both directories
<ikonia> the error message seems to suggest that it should be ~/hammer/cli_config.yml but then that file doesn't appear to be parsed
<ikonia> for example
<ikonia> Warning: Legacy config paths detected, move the following files
<ikonia>     /root/.foreman/cli_config.yml -> /root/.hammer/cli_config.yml
<ikonia> but if I put the cli_config.yml from .foreman in .hammer it doesn't parse it
<ikonia> looks like this is also true in 1.12
<ikonia> oops
<Donitzo> my god
<Donitzo> does every blasted piece of garbage usb wifi dongle have to use rtl8192cu?
<Donitzo> 4 different dongles, 3 different brands
<Donitzo> same damn chipset with the same damn broken drivers in ubuntu
<geirha> I'm guessing it's cheap
<Donitzo> yeah but come the eff on
<Donitzo> if the bug is well documented, why hasn't it been fixed yet?
<ikonia> Donitzo: please don't swear, or try to
<ikonia> there is no need for it
<blut_> Donitzo: I think the edimax EW7811 works nicely with linux
<Ben64> them not making proper drivers isn't a bug
<blut_> At least I used that one with my old pi and it worked without any modifications (i think)
<_ron_> !info kvm
<ubottu> Package kvm does not exist in xenial
<_ron_> !info quemu
<ubottu> Package quemu does not exist in xenial
<ducasse> !info qemu-kvm | _ron_
<ubottu> _ron_: qemu-kvm (source: qemu): QEMU Full virtualization. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.5+dfsg-5ubuntu10.1 (xenial), package size 6 kB, installed size 81 kB
<sohail> getting really low throughput from ubuntu.com on apt-get... is it just me?
<shiin> I'm trying to configure lighttpd to provide TLS. I put the key into /etc/ssl/private and set it to 640 root:ssl-cert and added www-data to the ssl-cert group. Now restarting lighttpd does not seem to let it read this. How can I properly configure that? Does the private key have to go into /etc/lighttpd?
<jdelers> how to make the usb stick to normal
<jdelers> in ubuntu
<jdelers> how to make the usb stick to normal, i am using ubuntu
<Myrtti> jdelers: what do you mean, 'normal'
<jdelers> unbootable
<jdelers> right now it is bootable
<Ben64> format it
<blut_> jdelers: or just edit the partition table
<blut_> jdelers: that might break your partitions though, I never tried just removing the boot flag
<Ben64> boot flag isn't a thing on linux
<blut_> Ben64: fdisk tells you it is
<Ben64> let me rephrase... boot flag is meaningless in linux
<neredsenvy> https://dpaste.de/rjud I have a var/logs/auth.log filled with these
<neredsenvy> anyone able to explain what's happening here I have a metric ton of these in the log
<blut_> Ben64: depends
<neredsenvy> lots of BREAK IN ATTEMP messages with ip/domains from .ru, .es, .de
<blut_> Ben64: If you don't install your boot manager to the MBR, it's not
<blut_> Some... 10 years ago it was pretty common to install grub, LILO, whatever to the boot partition
<Ben64> ok so not relevant at all
<Ben64> neredsenvy: site not loading but i'm assuming it's just the bots trolling the interwebs for weak passwords on ssh, nothing to worry about, unless you have weak passwords
<neredsenvy> We use keys to ssh
<Ben64> then you're fine
<django_> hey all
<django_> trying to use vbox but i get this error: https://bpaste.net/show/f4d88cf1eef9
<blut_> django_: The message tells you pretty specifically what the problem is
<blut_> django_: did you read it?
<police> hi all
<police> is there a way to share a mouse and keyboard between my windows machine and ubuntu?
<Ben64> it's called a "kvm"
<BeSSx> Hi, is it possible that Ubuntu PPA use GnuPG keys >= 2048 bit?
<BeSSx> I just see 1024
<police> synergy costs money now
<nomic> use x2x
<nomic> I use x2x
<nomic> works fine
<nomic> ssh -X user@192.168.1.65 x2x -east -to :0
<nomic> police -- use x2x
<nomic> x2x is fine -- actually easier to use than synergy
<nomic> ssh -X user@192.168.1.65 x2x -east -to :0
<nomic> is controlling my right machine desktop (raspberry pi, mate)
<Snackerr> Hey , quick question about RAID1 , if you have 2 drives mirrored , and one dies.  can you still use the alive drive just by itself?
<peter_> list
<peter_> \list
<Snackerr> or do you have to buy another Hard Drive to replace the broken one?
<mkmodrzew> Hi, I've question, how "apt-get update" combine links to update? Because it is trying to download arm 64 binary fron archive.ubuntu.com what makes no sens. I just received server from other guy without any explanation.
<BeSSx> Can Ubuntu PPA also use keys >= 2049 bit?
<yash1488> hi
<ducasse> Snackerr: you can use the remaining drive, but should replace the broken one asap.
<zunuthman> zunuthman
<zunuthman> hi
<blut_> how do I disable the network service during the boot? what would be the append command?
<blut_> hint: I use a pxe boot
<croepha> is there something up with the ubuntu webservers today? snapcraft.io was down for a bit, now paste.ubuntu.com is really slow ?
<Ben64> croepha: something is up with the internet right now
<megaminxwin> okay, this is confusing
<Ben64> i'm losing tons of packets in and around europe
<Pici> I saw someone mention something about Telia issues in another channel
<megaminxwin> so i have ubuntu 16.04 now yay
<megaminxwin> but i have a couple issues
<veggi3s0> hi
<veggi3s0> does ubuntu or linux or anything lock files if you use them and then try to open them in another instance?
<Ben64> no
<megaminxwin> first one: the free graphics driver keeps crashing and whenever i try to install a proprietary one, the system wont boot
<megaminxwin> nvidia geforce 320m, macbook pro 7,1
<megaminxwin> any ideas?
<emilkarl> Is it possible to downgrade a package with apt-get? I want libxml2 2.7.8 but Ubuntu 16.04 comes with 2.9.3. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libxml2
<megaminxwin> hello?
<CropsUp> !ask | megaminxwin
<ubottu> megaminxwin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mcphail> emilkarl: not safely, no
<emilkarl> hmm, nice
<emilkarl> :P
<megaminxwin> alright then
<megaminxwin> free graphics keeps crashing on macbook pro 7,1 with nvidia geforce 320m, and i cant boot at all with the proprietary drivers
<emilkarl> mcphail: could I build the old version av libxml2 in another place and then reference that would building another thing?
<emilkarl> and keep 2.9.3 apt-get version
<_ron_> udisks2 package bug  Command-line `wipefs -a "/dev/sdb1"' exited with non-zero exit status 1: any work around for startup disk creator?
<_ron_> !info wipefs
<ubottu> Package wipefs does not exist in xenial
<_ron_> !find wipefs
<ubottu> File wipefs found in manpages-de, manpages-fr-extra, util-linux
<_ron_> !man -k wipefs
<ubottu> _ron_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<megaminxwin> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<croepha> if you see an audit line in syslog, does that mean that it was denied?
<davyjones_> ubottu, Ive been waiting for support on askubuntu for week or so. couple guys marked my issue as duplicate as its similar, but not the same. even though i edited my post and in comment mentioned that i tried to do like in suggested post .
<ubottu> davyjones_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mcphail> emilkarl: yes
<kristhian> how do i install rdns?
<kristhian> is there a procedure for - how to on ubuntu?
<kristhian> !rdns
<Ben64> kristhian: and what is rdns
<kristhian> reverse dns
<Ben64> you don't install it, it just is
<kristhian> ah
<kristhian> so how do you set it up?
<Ben64> you don't...?
<Ben64> can you explain your goal here
<Pici> kristhian: you need to work with whatever sets up the dns resolution to your site.
<_ron_> RDNS lookup in bind9?
<kristhian> well i dont know how to set up rdns.. hehe, is there any service providers that has rdns support
<_ron_> set up rdns http://www.philchen.com/2007/04/04/configuring-reverse-dns'
<Ben64> kristhian: whoever owns the ip needs to set it up
<kristhian> ah
<kristhian> so it is networking stuff
<kristhian> not on the server
<kristhian> i thought it could be dealt with bind9 or something
<davyjones_> so any networking guru here ?
<li> which keyboard shortcut I should use to get into grub shell?
<_ron_> kristhian what do you need rdns for ?
<hateball> li: hold left shift during boot
<_ron_> I have set up bind 9 before and the reverse lookup zones but its not my dayjob
<li> thanks hateball
<davyjones_> huh?
<kristhian> actually i just wanted to know how to configure it
<_ron_> FYI dns is ip to name resolution and reverse is name to ip resolution.
<_ron_> Bind uses tables for different networks to resolve ip to names
<_ron_> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/dns-configuration.html
<_ron_> thaats a start
<_ron_> !info dns
<ubottu> Package dns does not exist in xenial
<_ron_> !find bind
<ubottu> Found: authbind, bind9, bind9-doc, bind9-host, bind9utils, libbind-dev, libbind-export-dev, libbind9-140, libindicator-dev, libindicator3-7 (and 99 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=bind&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<_ron_> !info bind9
<ubottu> bind9 (source: bind9): Internet Domain Name Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:9.10.3.dfsg.P4-8ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 376 kB, installed size 1772 kB
<kristhian> how does bind9 helps?
<kristhian> is it something like a dns manager
<akik> _ron_: a forward query is name to ip, a reverse query is ip to name
<Pici> kristhian: What is your goal here?
<kristhian> nothing Pici just wondering how rdns works and how to set it up
<Compy|Work> Greetings all! So it seems that "ubuntu-desktop" is no longer a package in Ubuntu server 16.04. I'm trying to install the desktop experience like I used to be able to. Any idea what the "new way" is in 16.04? lightdm isn't a package either. I'd really appreciate it!
<ikonia> you set it up with a dns service
<wylie> \join
<Shadowbird123> hey, if i want to try ubuntu or other ubuntu-based distros from live-cd(or usb) is there any limitations for use of the operating system.. like can i install all kinda programs and drivers etc. and expect them to work as they would with fully installed os?
<mcphail> Compy|Work: ubuntu-desktop still exists, in main
<mcphail> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.361 (xenial), package size 3 kB, installed size 45 kB
<akik> kristhian: you can also use dnsmasq as your dns server
<kristhian> !info dnsmasq
<ubottu> dnsmasq (source: dnsmasq): Small caching DNS proxy and DHCP/TFTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.75-1 (xenial), package size 15 kB, installed size 70 kB
<kristhian> what
<kristhian> sorry bout that
<kristhian> what is dnmasq? is it configured with rdns already
<akik> kristhian: you can define your own entries in /etc/hosts and query them trough dnsmasq
<jablo> debugging vpn problems I continually have to find out what dnsmasq's idea of my dns servers is. Since this configuration is obtained through dhcp or vpn client program is bugs me: How do I know what dns servers dnsmasq thinks it needs to contact?
<kristhian> ppp59-167-167-145.static.internode.on.net <- is this an example of rdns?
<jablo> it doesn't seem to be in any config files I can find
<mgor> jablo, are you using network manager?
<jablo> yes i believe so
<mgor> jablo, nmcli dev show <interface> | grep -i dns
<mgor> jablo, will give you the DNS servern used by dnsmasq
<ducasse> kristhian: read this - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reverse_DNS_lookup
<kristhian> ok
<_ron_> network manager manages the network configs on the system
<_ron_> you can change DNS there
<_ron_> It updates DNS server entries in /etc/resolv.conf
<jablo> mgor: thanks; "dev show" gives me "Error: 'dev' command 'show' is not valid.", but "dev list" is much more cooperative.
<_ron_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager
<akik> kristhian: http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/dnsmasq-pint-sized-super-d%C3%A6mon
<jablo> (grumbles a bit about how everything was easier in the old days where you only had to grep the files in /etc to find the config. Or in /usr/local/etc. Or in /var/etc. Or in... or... hmmm maybe it *is* better now anyway.)
<akik> kristhian: dnsmasq does reverse queries too
<kristhian> thanks guys
<kristhian> !info netwrok manager
<ubottu> 'manager' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed
<ZeekHuge> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meeting logs from meetingology at http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<neredsenvy> Anyone here uses two screens with Ubuntu ? Where one needs UIScaling and other not ? Has this issue ever been solved ?
<OerHeks> neredsenvy, i run 2 different resolutions, no issues
<hk238> hi
<hk238> I'm using linux mint and trying to customize a keyboard layout, name I want to make it so that when I press winr + latin alphabet, it yields a greek alphabet
<hk238> and I'm using linux mint btw.. :D I made this table, but does anyone know about how to do this `compose`thing? :d
<OerHeks> hk238, maybe the mint guys know
<OerHeks> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<hk238> it's not about mint though specifically, ubuntu uses the same.. xkb thing for keyboard layouts? doesnt it? :d
<kristhian> ei btw what is the importance of rdns?
<ducasse> kristhian: did you read the link i gave you?
<akik> neredsenvy: how do you use uiscaling? xorg config?
<neredsenvy> OerHeks: akik: I have a laptop with 3200x1800 resolution and external screen with 1920x1080 on laptop I need UI scaling set to 2 (200%)
<neredsenvy> But this also scales the external screen.
<neredsenvy> Which means that external screen become something like 1024x786
<neredsenvy> No issue on Windows or OSX
<ducasse> neredsenvy: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/HiDPI#Multiple_displays
<hk238> :D
<neredsenvy> See this is something that needs to be simplified or done automatically not having to do it manually : ((
<janslow> neredsenvy HiDPI alongside regular-DPI support sucks in Linux right now
<janslow> you can try and configure it manually (which is a pain in the a**)
<janslow> as per above, using xrandr
<akik> janslow: is the scaling factor automatically for both displays?
<neredsenvy> If it's possible with xrandr kinda amazed noone made a script/package to automate it considering how many developers, sysadmins etc.. use 2+ screens.
<janslow> no you have to configure it manually akik
<shahriar> hey
<moat_joe> What's the lightest weight power point viewer?
<shahriar> search for powerpoint extensions in chrome
<shahriar> best option i think!
<moat_joe> not in chrome in this instance
<wad> Is there a way to get some text from my terminal into my clipboard? Like: ps | clipboard
<moat_joe> instaquit...
<moat_joe> wad, look at xclip
<wad> ok
<ubuntu572> Hi team, looking for help, could  someone pls point  me to create custom netboot.tar.gz
<ubuntu572> procedure to create custom netboot.tar.gz
<moat_joe> wad, I usually send to clipboard rather than primary, look at this: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/22494/copy-file-to-xclip-and-paste-to-firefox
<wad> Ah, I can do this: ps | xclip -selection clipboard
<Mi5ch> y
<yw> hello all
<yw> I am new and was playing with 16.04/unity for last several days, as a result when I use super key, my mouse clicks in the dash don't work
<yw> wondering if there is a simple solution to this problem?
<medicijnman> hello guys, i'm trying to pull data from one external hard disk and move it to another.
<medicijnman> i noticed that the drive i want to pull from (samsung g3 station) is very unreliable and the data transfers are easily corrupted.
<medicijnman> in this case i want to pull all data from an iso image but everytime i verify the results with cmp it tells me the files don't match.
<medicijnman> the drive in question is a samsung g3 station with micro usb 2.0 with a separate power adapter and 2TB of disk space
<medicijnman> i want to know what i can do to in order to prevent i/o errors and data corruption.
<ikonia> medicijnman: if your hard disk has a problem, making it into an iso image won't help
<ikonia> it will just be an image of bad data
<medicijnman> this is what dmesg tells me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17593561/
<medicijnman> ikonia: i'm trying to pull a iso image file on the hard disk by mounting the iso and copying all files on the mounted image
<ikonia> medicijnman: that seems a bad approach
<medicijnman> i'm not trying to create an iso of the drive itself
<ikonia> you've got more chance of pulling the single iso file off the disk
<medicijnman> thought so too, but it looks like the drive gets disconnected and remounts while the transfer is taking place
<ikonia> looks like it's powering down
<joelio> rsync --partial - wtf
<ikonia> pleaes don't swear
<medicijnman> let me recreate the situation in a moment
<joelio> who swore?
<joelio> oh, fingers.. I meant ftw
<joelio> and realistically, it's an acronym, not swearing ;)
<medicijnman> this is what i want to do: cp /media/methos/a14a0b2b-6f75-4d07-9dca-f04029c29646/rsync/Мой\ диск.iso /media/methos/e4ab0436-0c64-445f-9346-b6a37ffcae79/gfx/kiev/
<medicijnman> after cp returns, i verify the transfer using cmp, but it always tells me the files differ
<medicijnman> and yes, i tried this already in my filebrowser, but unfortunately it is too unreliable because it crashes a lot when i am trying to read from or write to an external drive
<Seven_Six_Two> lshw gives the series for my video card, but is there a way to know which exactly, without turning pc off and opening case?
<Seven_Six_Two> product: Cedar [Radeon HD 5000/6000/7350/8350 Series]
<medicijnman> i've read that this particular hard drive is known to malfunction also on the supported operating systems.
<medicijnman> some of the symptoms include: not mounted automatically, going into power safe mode and corrupting file transfers
<medicijnman> i am considering just pulling all data from the drive, format it and discard it because it gives me lots of headaches just to be able to use it
<minimec> Seven_Six_Two: The file /var/log/Xorg.0.log might be more specific...
<minimec> Seven_Six_Two: It's the log file of the last xserver start.
<Seven_Six_Two> minimec, perfect. I found it. Thanks!
<minimec> Seven_Six_Two: No problem.
<morfe> JUEGOS
<django_> hey all
<django_> where are hexchat logs stored?
<arunangshu> i am trying to run vlc through stremio application but all the time i am getting vlc could not identify audio or video codec. i think i install codecs after getting advice from here but problems remains the same please help
 * zykotick9 was under the impress vlc didn't user external codecs... but certainly could be mistaken
<zykotick9> s/impress/impression/
<TurboKraken> Trying to ad a ubuntu box to an exsisting AD domain. I'm using this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/sssd-ad.html#sssd-ad-kerberos and I'm stuck on the startign SSSD.Service. Any sugestions?
<TurboKraken> Here is the error I'm getting after trying to start SSSD.Service
<TurboKraken> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17596734/
<TurboKraken> Shit, didn't see it cut half of it off. Here is the complete error. http://paste.ubuntu.com/17596784/
<arunangshu> i am trying to run vlc through stremio application but all the time i am getting vlc could not identify audio or video codec. i think i install codecs after getting advice from here but problems remains the same please help
<user_> хай
<pesari> TurboKraken: so is the configuration in place and with correct permissions..?
<TurboKraken> pesari: sudo chown root:root /etc/sssd/sssd.conf  sudo chmod 600 /etc/sssd/sssd.conf are the two permissions set via guide.
<pesari> TurboKraken: also check /var/lib/sss, it should have at least db and mc subdirectories
<TurboKraken> pesari: Will check.
<TurboKraken> pesari: It has the db and ms plus a few others.
<diego_> alguem de BR aqui?
<django_> where are hexchat logs stored?
<e3c> arunangshu: i switched to mpv years ago because of having to install plugins to play different codecs. mpv plays everything out-of-the-box.
<e3c> arunangshu: try #videolan
<arunangshu> e3c: what you are saying is true but stremio doesn't support mpv player
<e3c> arunangshu: ah ok that sucks
<hitcoder> hello why was the fglrx driver removed
<OerHeks> django_, depends where you have set it, follow the settings>logging> open data folder button
<hitcoder> I need it because things lag in the open source drivers on my R9 380
<hitcoder> someone help please I only have 45 minutes
<ducasse> hitcoder: because amd has dropped it.
<hitcoder> oh great
<hitcoder> ok rip linux
<hitcoder> I guess I'm gonna have to move to windows
<hitcoder> because my GPU is shit on the open source drivers
<hitcoder> k thanks for not much
<k1l_> and another satisfied amd customer :/
 * tgm4883 facepalm
<joelio> I thought they released a different driver?
<tgm4883> joelio: they are working on it
<k1l_> they now support the amd_gpu. its an open kernel driver. but the card support is not the same as the fglrx.
<anao> @hitcoder fglrx was replaced by KMS inside the kernel and older chips are not supported on 3D
<tgm4883> anao: he left
<anao> @hitcoder replace graphic card
<django_> how do i open this in fle manager: ~/.config/hexchat/scrollback/Ubuntu Servers (freenode)
<anao> @Revo ok
<tgm4883> @anao also, telling someone to replace their graphics card isn't super helpful
<anao> @All does anyone know patch for kernel 4.4 NCQ Bugs on SSD Samsung EVO/PRO 840
<k1l_> django_: maybe you need to press ctrl+h to show the hidden folders (the ones that start with a .)
<joelio> why all the @, this isn't twitter :D
<OerHeks> NCQ Bugs on SSD Samsung EVO/PRO 840, update the samsung firmware??
<django_> k1l_, ty!!!
<rantic> joelio: That's how you reference people on Discord
<OerHeks> end evo or pro, it isn both
<tgm4883> rantic: this isn't discord?
<chiluk> anao:  OerHeks is there a question there?
<rantic> tgm4883: I'm just stating where people are bringing that convention from
<joelio> OerHeks: yea, update the f/w - I had to on ours
<joelio> you'll get strange degradation effects otherwise
<chiluk> anao, OerHeks, definitely update the firmware.. also are there new patches they've implemented?  do you have commit ids?
<tgm4883> #peopleshouldlearntheconventionsoftheplatformtheyareon
<OerHeks> old issue, if i believe google...
<hasdf> is there any indication, that system encryption on 15.04 could be unsafe?
<ducasse> joelio: any way to do that from ubuntu?
<chiluk> hasdf:  running 15.04 is unsafe.
<chiluk> unless you are using snappy..
<arunangshu> is there anyway to know which vlc plugin is not available  on my system
<joelio> ducasse: they supply a FreeDOS bootable image, easy
<k1l_> hasdf: 15.04 is dead. if you are on 15.04 you better upgrade to 15.10 asap
<ducasse> joelio: wonderful! thanks.
<hasdf> chiluk, well technically the system isn't running but off and encrypted :P
<chiluk> hasdf: 15.10 is basically dead.
<chiluk> hasdf: then what do you mean by unsafe?
<k1l_> 15.10 is still supported until mid-end july.
<mitch> godsdog
<hasdf> chiluk, can it be decrypted by anybody
<tgm4883> hasdf: with enough time, yes
<tgm4883> hasdf: as can any form of encryption
<OerHeks> hasdf, not true
<k1l_> hasdf: 15.04 doesnt recieve any security updates anymore. so everthing from this list a vulnerably to your system: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<chiluk> hasdf: not unless they get access to the hardware, and a much larger system to do the decryption.. depending on the type fo encryption you are referring to.
<hasdf> k1l_, chiluk thanks. the link is really helpful
<chiluk> remote access is impossible while the machine is off.
 * \9 bookmarks the link for when he has to convince someone to upgrade from an eol release
<joelio> ducasse: I was installing them in Dell Servers, behind a PERC controller - I needed to take them out an put behing a regular SATA convertor (FreeDOS couldn't see the PERC) - just a fyi in case
<chiluk> unless of course your machine has some sort of BMC/amt./
<tgm4883> chiluk: or intel ME
<arunangshu> is there anyway to know which vlc plugin is not available  on my system
<chiluk> me=amt.
<tgm4883> arunangshu: list the plugins you have installed and subtract that from all the plugins in the known world
<ducasse> joelio: they're on regular sata ports, so that should be just fine.
<joelio> cool
<arunangshu> hahaha i liked your answere
<OerHeks> arunangshu, what codec does that file nee? use something like MediaInfo - command line utility to display information about audio/video files
<arunangshu> derheks: can you guide me how to do that because i am new to ubuntu
<OerHeks> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/mediainfo.1.html  mediainfo /path/to/filename
<OerHeks> some movies will not play, mov with DRM and such
<arunangshu> derheks: i am running vlc player through stremio app  but vlc is showing vlc coould not identify audio or video codec
<lumpy> hi
<ptnecniv> hi, i installed the nvidia proprietary drivers on my laptop (ubuntu 14.04, GTX760M), and it now boots to a black screen. what should i do?
<lumpy> help me
<lumpy> pls
<joelio> ptnecniv: why did you do that and not just use the ubuntu provided versions? nvidia-current
<joelio> lumpy: learn IRC rules, don't ask to ask, ask.
<ptnecniv> joelio: it's my understanding you get better performance with them than the default nouveau drivers
<jelly> does update-manager use a different mechanism than apt itself to figure out which configured repos to get updates from?  apt sees a newer version Candidate for ccsm in xenial-updates repo, but the GUI tool does not. http://jebo.me/slije/xenial-update-manager.2016-06-20.png
<joelio> ptnecniv: you're wrong, nouveau are open source
<joelio> nvidia-current *is* proprietry
<BluesKaj> arunangshu:  install ubuntu-restrricted-extras and if you have DRM problems download libdvdcss from VLC's site
<joelio> but via dkms... therefore the 'debian' way
<ptnecniv> joelio: what does open source have to do with the driver performance
<joelio> no, you're misunderstanding
<ptnecniv> in the past, i've also had computers not able to do dual  monitor with nouveau
<joelio> if you've installed via nvidia's web site, they you've not used dkms
<joelio> if you installed nvidia-current, you'd get the proprietry drivers
<joelio> but in a way that's more aligned to ubuntu, ie via dpkg and dpms
<joelio> dkms rather
<frib> i'm trying to install JDK but i get an error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17598385/ and this is output of dpkg --configure -a : http://paste.ubuntu.com/17598316/
<frib> please help!
<nacc> frib: what version of ubuntu
<joelio> ptnecniv: so when you come to upgrade, you'll get proper packaged versions of nvidia drivers, not a random binary
<frib> nacc, xenial 16.04
<nacc> frib: what was your command to update?
<nacc> frib: as in, how did you install it
<ptnecniv> joelio: i used to ubuntu built in "additional drivers" thing to switch, so it should have pulled that
<frib> nacc, install not update it.  apt install openjdk(whatever the package name is i forgot)
<joelio> ptnecniv: ok, so you probably need to dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-current
<joelio> which will rerun dkms
<nacc> frib: so `apt-get update; apt-get install openjdk-9-jdk` ?
<frib> openjdk-9-jdk
<frib> nacc, no i don't apt-get update before every package i install
<joelio> ptnecniv: chances are your kernel is out of step with it
<joelio> you can run dkms too, but I forget the command exactly to regenerate
<frib> "apt install openjdk-9-jdk"
<nacc> frib: ok; does `apt-get -f install` fix it?
<ptnecniv> joelio: i see
<frib> nacc, sec ithink dpkg --configure -a may have just fixed it (even though i already ran that?)
<joelio> ptnecniv: sorry, asumed you'd downloaded from nvidia website etc.
<joelio> it happens....
<ptnecniv> seems to be working now
<ptnecniv> how do i check if the nvidia driver is doing it's thing?
<joelio> run glxgears or whatever
<joelio> one way, check the Xorg.log
<sean1> hello?
<joelio> is this thing on?
<nacc> sean1: hello, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<rekishi> i need help with my input language settings
<rekishi> i have installed the jp language pack but cannot type in jp
<rekishi> the keyboard is also in english
<nacc> frib: can you file a bug, please? i think it's a real issue
<rekishi> nacc: how
<nacc> rekishi: ?
<rekishi> the bug
<rekishi> way too many join quit messages
<tgm4883> rekishi: his message wasn't directed at you
<zykotick9> !quietirssi | rekishi
<ubottu> rekishi: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<rekishi> im using weechat m8
<ducasse> rekishi: /help filter
<effectnet> hello.  what are the little locks on my email accounts in thunderbird now?
<rekishi> so rip my input?
<effectnet> i see i guess. thanks anyway.  hope ur all good :P
<joelio> effectnet: one would assume fully TLS SMTP converation chain, or GPG perhaps (I'mm not a tb user)
<effectnet> k
<joelio> gmail do them now too
<joelio> you can see if an smtp conversation/chain has been fully encrypted and nothing sent over plain text
<effectnet> oh
<joelio> little red padlock when not, green when good
<rekishi> hello?
<ducasse> !patience | rekishi
<ubottu> rekishi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<rekishi> ducasse: ive followed the documentation to a T
<ducasse> rekishi: wait a while and ask again.
<TheSilentLink> hello I want to make a usb repo. I have the layout comeplete by following this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Offline/Repository/ anyone know how I get the files?
<joelio> rekishi: what do you want to do, file a bug?
<joelio> google is great :) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<rekishi> oh screw you, i wanted to see if i did mess up
<rekishi> you cocky bastard
<rekishi> no wonder linux is tied to neckbeards
<joelio> some people are so friendly
<Kchan> hii
<effectnet> heh
<effectnet> sometimes my frustration level will get high too
<ducasse> yeah, but that's not a reason to blow up completely on strangers.
<effectnet> nah
<joelio> I thought the :) may have helped the sarcasm be conveyed properly. I'm british afterall :)
<nacc> joelio: although we tend to not suggest google in this channel while helping
<nacc> !google | joelio
<ubottu> joelio: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<effectnet> jesus f google is so awful now
<effectnet> dear me
<joelio> sorry, I gave the direct link to the article because I used google. Won't bother in future :)
<effectnet> you did try to help, that is great
<tgm4883> I'd point out that he didn't actually want to file a bug
<joelio> scrollbac said that last thing, hence why I asked..
<joelio> it was genuine
<joelio> anyway, hometime :)
<tgm4883> oh I know, the entire thing was weird
<IdleOne> providing a link is fine, the sarcasm we can do without. Have to remember that not everybody in here is a native english speaker and jokes don't always translate well.
<nacc> tgm4883: yeah, i think that particular user didn't realize i wasn't directing it at them
<tgm4883> IdleOne: +1, although sometimes it slips in and would be helpful if people didn't go off the handle
<IdleOne> tgm4883: indeed
<tgm4883> nacc: I told him it wasn't directed at you, but apparently they didn't bother to read my message
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<nacc> tgm4883: ah, thanks :)
<Guest22619> My video card is asus EN6200LE tc256, anyway i can install or update the drivers for this?
<tgm4883> Guest22619: I would think drivers for that are all open source by now
<Guest22619> Im new to this stuff so i really dont know the first step installing them.
<tgm4883> Guest22619: are you having issues with it?
<yw> going twice, hello all, I am new and was playing with 16.04/unity for last several days, as a result when I use super key, my mouse clicks in the dash don't work, wondering if there is a simple solution to this problem?
<Guest22619> yes everytime i boot ubuntu up it looks okay the cursor moves a little choppy but when i click on anything the gui glitches out with many colors then freezes.
 * tgm4883 wonders what the system requirements are for unity
<tgm4883> Guest22619: have you tried using the 'additional drivers' dialog?
<k1l_> yw: holding super key? or pressing once?
<Guest22619> nope, how do i do that?
<tgm4883> Guest22619: open the dash and type drivers. You should see an icon for it
<tgm4883> of course, I just realized that might not work for you
<LMNTRIX> hei
<Guest22619> okay im going to try that if i have the same issues il come back thank you for the help
<LMNTRIX> ...
<yw> k1l_ - pressing once and actually sometimes the dash does not show up at all till after log out and login
<k1l_> yw: hmm. any video driver issues?
<LMNTRIX> someone have alterative to improve power saving mode on ubuntu? cz my NB only 4 hours
<WL7BH> I have a question. I am running Ubuntu 16.04 on an Asus X205T and I get frequent lockups and have seen numerous kernel panics during boot in recovery mode. I have reinstalled this using a thumbr drive that was properly formatted. Is there a fix for this or a way to prevent this from happening? I have already done a complete fresh install. Thanks.
<k1l_> LMNTRIX: shut off bluetooth and wifi if not needed, dim the screen.
<yw>  k1l_ - not as I can see them
<xangua> LMNTRIX: tried TLP ? www.webupd8.org/2013/04/improve-power-usage-battery-life-in.html?m=1
<LMNTRIX> kernel panic may caused by incompatible hardware (?)
<LMNTRIX> OK ill browse it
<LMNTRIX> btw TLP is GUI based or CLI?
<minimec> LMNTRIX: TLP is a service started @ boot. There is a cli tool called 'tlp-stat'. Normally the default configuration is good for everyday usage, but you can configure it yourself with that 'tlp-stat' tool or directly in the /etc/default/tlp file, at least on the system I am on right now, wich is not an ubuntu installation.
<LMNTRIX> OK, thx for response
<ongolaBoy> hello. How do you build kernel when you have these files http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.7-rc4-yakkety/ ?
<ikonia> you sholdn't
<ikonia> shouldn't
<ongolaBoy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMainlineBuilds talks only about .deb packages
<ikonia> use the kernel that comes with your distro release
<minimec> LMNTRIX: I see now that the configuration is done with 'tlp'. 'tlp-stat' is only reporting 'status'. See http://linrunner.de/en/tlp/docs/tlp-linux-advanced-power-management.html
<LMNTRIX> minimec: OK
<ongolaBoy> ikonia: I try to follow what have been said here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1593943/comments/3
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1593943 in linux (Ubuntu) "Touchpad not working in 'ACER ASPIRE ES 15' after fresh install ubuntu 16.04" [Medium,Incomplete]
<ongolaBoy> I submit this bug some days ago
<ikonia> ongolaBoy: yeah, I wouldn't be looking at a kernel for that
<ongolaBoy> ikonia: so ... ? How do you suggest in order to solve my issue ?
<ikonia> ongolaBoy: has this ever worked with any release ?
<ongolaBoy> ikonia: so ... ? What do you suggest in order to solve my issue ?  (I mean)
<ikonia> ongolaBoy: has this ever worked with any release ?
<ongolaBoy> ikonia: it's the first time use
<ikonia> you've never used ubuntu before
<ikonia> and you've logged a bug
<ongolaBoy> a new laptop with windows 10 preinstalled
<ongolaBoy> ikonia: I use ubuntu since many years ago :)
<ikonia> ongolaBoy: ok - so what have you done to debug this,
<ongolaBoy> ikonia: submit the but through apport-bug
<ikonia> is that it ?
<ongolaBoy> and I try to follow comment #3  but i'm stucked ..
<ikonia> so you don't even know if it's a bug
<effectnet> hi when i reboot, my old windows drives get called Volume Volume1 Volume2 etc and it's making problems.  anyone know what I can do?
<effectnet> via samba
<ikonia> ongolaBoy: do you know if it's the kernel or the xorg driver thats failing
<nicomachus> effectnet: what kind of problems?
<effectnet> oh, the same drive will be Volume one time, then on reboot, it might be Volume1 or not even available until i browse it with the file manager
<ongolaBoy> ikonia: it's a kernel bug :) . I have followed a guide on wiki.ubuntu.com on that purpose
<ongolaBoy> that's why I have submitted it against linux
<ikonia> ongolaBoy: how do you know it's a kernel bug
<ongolaBoy> let me find the page I'm talking about
<ikonia> ongolaBoy: how do you know it's a kernel bug
<ikonia> don't need a page, just need to understand how you know it's a kernel bug
<akik> ongolaBoy: you don't need to build the mainline kernels, just install them
<ikonia> whoaaa whoaa
<minimec> effectnet: I would mount them @ boot in /etc/fstab. See the following link under 'Configuring /etc/fstab'... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ikonia> lets find out why it's a kernel bug before changing kernels
<effectnet> ok sure i will try that again, thanks
<akik> ikonia: he was requested to install a mainline kernel
<nacc> ongolaBoy: are you trying to do the testing requested in LP: #1593943 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1593943 in linux (Ubuntu) "Touchpad not working in 'ACER ASPIRE ES 15' after fresh install ubuntu 16.04" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1593943
<ikonia> akik: right - for no reason
<boris2015> hi guys whats the most stable and user friendly version of ubuntu for new windows users?
<ikonia> I want to know why he thinks it's a kernel bug
<akik> ikonia: read the bug report
<ikonia> I have
<nicomachus> boris2015: Ubuntu 16.04 is the current LTS release.
<EriC^^> boris2015: ubuntu 14.04 currently
<ikonia> there is nothing to suggest this is a kernel bug
<EriC^^> 16.04 isn't really bug free yet
<EriC^^> boris2015: ^
<nacc> EriC^^: nothing is bug free :)
<ikonia> the bug-fixed comment doesn't mean it's the same bug
<EriC^^> well relatively :)
<boris2015> EriC^^: I heard about the transition to AMD GPU is it working okay or kind of buggy?
<nacc> ikonia: what bug-fixed comment?
<ikonia> nacc: a guy from canonical passes comment that it is fixed in a later kernel
<ongolaBoy> nacc: yes . I'm trying to do the testing of this bug
<ikonia> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1593943/comments/3
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1593943 in linux (Ubuntu) "Touchpad not working in 'ACER ASPIRE ES 15' after fresh install ubuntu 16.04" [Medium,Incomplete]
<nacc> ikonia: hrm? no, they asked ongolaBoy to *test* if it was fixed
<nacc> not that it is fixed
<ikonia> quite
<ikonia> which is why I don't even want to test it
<ikonia> until I know why he thinks it's a kernel bug
<boris2015> ikonia: is it a touchpad or clickpad?
<ikonia> boris2015: from what i've read - it's a touch pad
<ongolaBoy> touchpad
<boris2015> I have acer aspire es1-131
<boris2015> it's a clickpad
 * nacc would guess i2c-hid issue, which might be fixed by the i2c-hid driver
<nacc> but hard to say
<boris2015> wasnt working out of box had to pass some kernel parameter to make it work
<boris2015> i8042.nopnp=1 worked for me
<ikonia> rather than random guessing
<ikonia> can we look at HIS problem
<ongolaBoy> ikonia: I have followed this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingTouchpadDetection and I reach the conclusion that It may be a linux kernel bug
<ongolaBoy> that's why I have submitted this bug
<ikonia> ongolaBoy: what happened with the evtest ?
<ongolaBoy> ikonia: I go to step 2 because an external mouse was working
<ikonia> ongolaBoy: so you didn't do the evtest
<ongolaBoy> ikonia: yes . I didn't do that test
<ikonia> ongolaBoy: what was your proc output then
<ikonia> from /proc/bus/input/devices
<ikonia> did it see the device
<ongolaBoy> ikonia:  you can see it here https://launchpadlibrarian.net/266245584/Lspci.txt but the device was not found
<ikonia> lspci ?
<ikonia> why did you type lspci
<ikonia> thats not what the page told you to do
<ongolaBoy> right :)
<ikonia> so why did you not do what the page told you to do
<ongolaBoy> the touchpad was not seen with cat /proc/bus/input/devices
<ikonia> ongolaBoy: what was the output
<ongolaBoy> i'm not in front of that laptop right now but the touchpad was not seen at all
<ikonia> ongolaBoy: where is the output - that page told you to put that info in the bug report
<shashank023>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER shashank023 dmatidqkjegk
<nicomachus> shashank023: nix the space friend.
<SchrodingersScat> and pick a new password
<nicomachus> that's not a password
<Pici> Its not a password
<SchrodingersScat> or is that the auto-genned code
<nicomachus> yep
<ongolaBoy> ikonia: I did apport-bug linux .. but it seems that apport-bug did not upload that part
<ikonia> ongolaBoy: no, it told you to attatch it to the bug report
<ongolaBoy> so .. I will upload it next time :) But IMHO there are many files provided on the bug
<shashank023>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER shashank023 shanky@911
<nicomachus> lol
<ikonia> shashank023: yeah, you've done that joke already
<Kchan> /settings
<shashank023> nicomachus, ikonia : thank you
<KotoRez> For some reason all my network interfaces but lo are down? I tried to enable them and run dhclient but everything gets apipa address. This has happened as soon as I installed arping. I tried restarting network manager but it appears as if my network cards were unplugged. How do I fix this?
<roboman> did anyone successfully manage to spoof mac adr without replacing network-manager?
<OerHeks> roboman, it is an option in network-manager
<roboman> DerHeks, i tried via the gui, but it does not connect to the ap anymore, as soon as i use "cloned" macs
<roboman> but they are not cloned, but just random with valid manufaturer prefix ofc
<OerHeks> no clue there, maybe resetting the accesspoint does some magic
<roboman> DerHeks, it does not - it's a common problem that nw-mgr resets mac when connecting to an ap - now even the built in option does not work. it stinks, if u know what i mean. but thanks anyway
<roboman> OerHeks, sry 4 wrting ur name wrong way
<BluesKaj> !u | roboman
<ubottu> roboman: Shortened English is difficult for some non-native English speakers to read. Please use full words instead. Thanks!
<roboman> ubottu, I will, thanks for the hint
<ubottu> roboman: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<roboman> lol ^^
<tsutsu> if I wanted to build a container with several processes inside it, and place restrictions on the total memory/IO usage of all those processes, what would be easier/better, LXD or plain Docker?
<tsutsu> mind you, I know exactly what's going to be in the container and where it's going to be running, so I don't need the "presents as an OS" of LXD—but I do need the ability to control its resource allocation like a VM (unless Docker itself has that and I missed it)
<PanicSkittle> .
<manuel_> hola
<manuel_> hola
<Malinux> Bashing-om: Hi, do you have any new suggestions about the strange dependecieproblems? :) when I search for libwayland-client0 today, it shows up: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libwayland-client0&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<vlad__> has anyone else got glitchy mouse in ubuntu 16.04?
<Bashing-om> Malinux: Yeah .. I did see an incongrinuity at the last before we quit . BUT .. I did not my work .. we start all over and try and recreate what I saw .
<vlad__> ubuntu also doesn't see all my RAM either...
<Bashing-om> Malinux: "* I did not save my work "
<Malinux> Bashing-om: okey. then i'll start with the original packages and follow the rabit hole, right? :)
<Bashing-om> Malinux: Yeah .. I will spot once more where I was and pick it up then .
<Malinux> Bashing-om: okey :)
<Malinux> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17606215/
<Bashing-om> Malinux: We can look at the irc log from yesterday .. and pull up my last comments .
<shashank023> LOAD [-e] python
<kshenoy> Doesn't ubuntu load ~/.xinitrc while startup?
<Malinux> Bashing-om: okey
<Bashing-om> Malinux: K; what returns ' dpkg -l libgbm1 ' ?
<mkwia> If I create a bootable ubuntu USB stick can I use it normally and portably without having to install it?
<teward> mkwia: if you're okay taking a performance hit and having limited disk storage space, then yes.
<teward> and I mean a *considerable* performance hit
<teward> mkwia: provided also that you created the disk with persistence enabled
<teward> otherwise, it won't store your data
<rs350z> how do you enable blk-mq / scsi-mq in 3.19? I have set "echo Y > /sys/module/scsi_mod/parameters/use_blk_mq" and have tried setting 3 parameters in grub but since I can see "deadline" as the scheduler for a ssd, I don't think blk-mq/scsi-mq is enabled.
<JoshuaACasey> https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/4ovaah/canonical_attempting_to_bill_ovh_for_use_of_the/
<mkwia> teward How horrendous will the performance be?
<Malinux> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17606527/
<teward> mkwia: substantially worse, I couldn't work on that performance bottleneck.  USB communicates far slower than the internal SATA/drive communications channels
<mguy> JoshuaACasey: what about
<mguy> teward: it's more tha USB stick memory is slow, USB (3.0 at least) is pretty snappy
<teward> mguy: I have USB3.0.  It's still nowhere near as fast as the actual disk I/O
<teward> mguy: there *will* be a performance hit
<teward> and a sizable one
<mguy> teward: sure, it's external
<mustmodify> Am I correct in thinking that Ubuntu might be automagically updating firefox without my explicitly asking it to do that?
<mguy> teward: but you could happily run your system on a USB 3 hard drive and it'd be fine
<mguy> mustmodify: is firefox updating itself?
<compdoc> firefox doesnt update itself?
<teward> mguy: irrelevant to your original question.  because 'happily' is an opinion - I could not because I need faster disk IO.  YMMV.
<mustmodify> compdoc: Is that a statement or a question?
<teward> mguy: *could* you run off an external disk? Yes.  Would *I* want to?  no.
<mustmodify> mguy: I doubt it.
<genii> Part of the issue with having external bootable drives is that if a drive is removed grub drops you to a command prompt
<mguy> genii: Don't remove it!
<genii> mguy: Yes, you have yo leave it plugged in permanently
<genii> yo/you
<mustmodify> My issue is that I run cucumber / selenium-webdriver-based tests. They sometimes start failing with the message "unable to obtain stable firefox connection in 60 seconds (127.0.0.1:xxxx)". Typically I update the ruby gem 'selenium-webdriver' and it seems to work. I have always assumed Firefox was somehow being updated and selenium needed to be updated to compensate. But now that fix isn't working. So I now need to know if firefox is being automagically u
<mguy> genii: it's obviously not ideal but sometimes you have to do what you do
<mustmodify> (said the Nazis.)
<duttish> hi, I’ve got a laptop with full disc encryption. during an upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04 the battery got disconnected and the machine died. now it doesn’t boot, complaining about can’t find a kernel. I’ve got a liveusb stick up and running. I can reinstall, but I’d like to get my data first. I tried ecryptfs-recover-private but it seems like that just got me /boot, I need my home directory as well. I see a 256gb encrypted drive in Fi
<duttish> but neither my boot-password nor my login-passwords seems to be able to decrypt it.
<Bashing-om> Malinux: Look'n and think'n what we are to do about " ri " bear with me plaese .
<ducasse> mustmodify: firefox will be updated as part of regular system updates.
<vlad__> is 16.04 considered unstable? after upgrading my mouse started glitching and half my RAM isn't being detected
<mustmodify> ducasse: While that's probably great in most cases, it isn't ok for me. How can I stop that?
<sipior> vlad__: it's perfectly stable. you might want to consider testing your memory.
<ducasse> mustmodify: you could hold the package from being upgraded with apt-mark.
<django> join
<Bashing-om> Malinux: When we do ' apt-cache rdepends libgbm1 ' we find that we must get this one installed before we can install libgbm1:i386/ So try ' sudo apt install --reinstall libgbm1 ' .
<django> need help urgent
<ducasse> mustmodify: 'sudo apt-mark hold firefox'. remember to remove the hold when you need to upgrade it.
<OerHeks> vlad__, you are the 3rd half memory issue i read, are you on 16.04?
<django> how can I use irc where its blocked ?
<Vlek> django, stop trying to irc at school/work.
<OerHeks> webirc maybe?
<OerHeks> not an ubuntu issue
<MonkeyDust> django  we can't help you doing something that's not allowed by your school or company
<OerHeks> .. and you are using irc now
<thnaks> I keep getting this error
<thnaks>  ERROR!  Libdnet library/headers not found,
<thnaks> I have libdnet installed
<MonkeyDust> !find libdnet
<ubottu> Found: libdnet, libdnet-dev, libnet-libdnet-perl, libnet-libdnet6-perl, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 17 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libdnet&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<thnaks> I have searched google for 2 days
<thnaks> no lucj
<thnaks> luck
<ducasse> thnaks: install libdnet-dev?
<thnaks> yes
<thnaks> shows installed when I try to install afain
<thnaks> again
<thnaks> its all there
<Edico> hi
<jdo_dk> Might be a noob question, but if i do: cat filename and the file does not ends with a newline, my "terminal" ends on strange position. Is there a trick to "automatically" add a newline after content "printed" to screen ?
<OerHeks> thnaks, you might need libdumbnet-dev, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1883228
<thnaks> I have that insatlled as well
<duttish> jdo_dk: try cat file || echo -n “\n”
<jdo_dk> duttish: I was looking for a way line: cat2 file
<ducasse> thnaks: exactly what are you trying to do?
<jdo_dk> a "oneliner"
<thnaks> I am trying to complie demonlogger
<duttish> jdo_dk: then no afaik
<ducasse> thnaks: re-run configure.
<jdo_dk> duttish: Thanks anyway. ;)
<OerHeks> libpcap-dev libpcre3-dev libdumbnet-dev ...
<Edico> I'm trying to make an upgrade from ubuntu 14.04 LTS to 16.04 LTS, I have a 15 GB root partition with only 1.4 GB free space, I need at least 4.4 GB in order to make the upgrade. Any idea how can I make some space?
<Bashing-om> Edico:
<MonkeyDust> Edico  delete old kernels
<Bashing-om> Edico: ' sudo apt-get autoremove ' ? Hope to remove old kernel inages .
<OerHeks> thnaks, page #4 https://s3.amazonaws.com/snort-org-site/production/document_files/files/000/000/090/original/Snort_2.9.8.x_on_Ubuntu_12-14-15.pdf
<Malinux> Bashing-om: okey. I did a sudo apt install --reinstall libgbm1 --->>http://paste.ubuntu.com/17607827/
<valvazork> join runescape
<Bashing-om> Malinux: look'n .
<collinjon> does anyone know of opnewbloods???
<Bashing-om> Malinux: Looks promising .. status now ' dpkg -l libgbm1 ' ?
<collinjon> JOIN OPNEWBLOODS
<chrissonar> Do you know a laptop supporting Ubuntu and dual video output?
<MonkeyDust> chrissonar  ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Edico> MonkeyDust: what is the dir with old kernels (I forgot) ?
<thnaks> OerHeks: I followed that doc still same error
<collinjon> OPNEWBLOODS
<collinjon> JOIN OPNEWBLOODS
<ducasse> thnaks: install the package from the repos.
<collinjon> OPERATION NEW BLOODS
<MonkeyDust> Edico  look in /boot
<Malinux> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17607827/
<Edico> MonkeyDust: that is small, and I have it on separate partition
<Bashing-om> Edico: The directory os /boot //BUT, do not go behind the package manager's back to remove the images and headers . did "autoremove" not work ?
<Bashing-om> Malinux: installed status now as reported ' dpkg -l libgbm1 ' .
<Edico> Bashing-om: I did apt-get autoremove and didn't removed something
<Bashing-om> Edico: ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' in a pastebin site . see what is to be done .
<valvazork> is there a reddit channel?
<MonkeyDust> valvazork  type    /msg alis list blah    to find out
<mguy> valvazork: reddit.com/r/ubuntu channel? or just a generic reddit channel
<valvazork> just a general channel i suppose im kinda new to irc
<MonkeyDust> valvazork  type    /msg alis list reddit
<mguy> valvazork: snoonet is literally irc for reddit users/subs
<mguy> valvazork: connect to irc.snoonet.org or point your browser to http://webchat.snoonet.org/
<Edico> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17608426/
<ducasse> Edico: another possibility would be to bind-mount or symlink /var/cache/apt/archives to another disk where you have enough space.
<Bashing-om> Edico: Bunches of kernels installed . Let's us trim that list down so it is not quite as intimidating ' dpkg --list |grep "^rc" | cut -d " " -f 3 | xargs sudo dpkg --purge ' .
<Edico> ducasse: thanks, I'll try that if I can't make space
<pSz_> hey! I'm getting "Error handling request. Exception raised." from http://keyserver.ubuntu.com. This is not expected, is it?
<MonkeyDust> some list of old kernels
<Bashing-om> Malinux: Still with me ?
<MonkeyDust> Edico  3.2, that's a remnant from 12.04
<Bashing-om> MonkeyDust: Edico Maybe why "autoremove" balks ??
<MonkeyDust> an artifact
<Edico> Bashing-om: I received this error after I gave that command http://paste.ubuntu.com/17609034/
<Edico> It showd me many things removing and ened with that error
<Edico> *ended
<MonkeyDust> Edico  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<Malinux> Bashing-om: I am here, just lost focus.
<Malinux> Bashing-om: what's next to do? :)
<mustmodify> ducasse: Thanks. Sorry for the late reply; I had was AFK for something. Can I set that hold to a previous version? For instance, from when the tests were actually working?
<Bashing-om> Malinux: Status of ' dpkg -l libgbm1 '. Then see about install the 1386 version .
<Bashing-om> Edico: Look'n .
<FornaxVoid> Hi
<Malinux> Bashing-om: status of dpkg -l libgbm1 -->> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17609407/
<Bashing-om> Edico: Ouch .. graphic's driver conflict to start with ? .. what returns ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' ?
<Edico> Bashing-om: here are more lines from above the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/17609424/
<Bashing-om> Malinux: looks good .. now try ' sudo apt install libgbm1:i386 ' .
<MonkeyDust> Edico  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<slizard> uhhhm, does anyone know an alternative to requesting keys from keyserver.ubuntu.com ? That servers seems broken.
<Bashing-om> Edico: Those are not errors .. just the system advising what it is doing .. the errors are in regards to nvidia drivers . the above still applies .
<ducasse> mustmodify: no, you need to mark the package currently installed, so you need to install the wanted version first.
<sawsblackHat> hi all!!
<Edico> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17609563/   http://paste.ubuntu.com/17609642/
<thebytepact> hi, sawsblackHat
<Edico> MonkeyDust: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17609642/
<sawsblackHat> anyone knows a specific channel for support backbox distro
<sawsblackHat> ??
<Malinux> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17609700/ <<-- loks not so good
<MonkeyDust> !backbox | sawsblackHat
<ubottu> sawsblackHat: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<Bray90820> Is there a way I can use ls to get the permissions of the parent directors along with the current directory
<sawsblackHat> ok thanks
<Bashing-om> Malinux: Making progress .. what now ' dpkg -l libwayland-client0 ' ?
<OerHeks> ls -la
<django_> hey
<MonkeyDust> Bray90820  ls -l .. && ls -l
<django_> how do i permanently add to the PATH? export PATH="/path/to/dir:$PATH" went away after i rrestarted computer
<ioria> Malinux, not sure, but i think that libgbm1:i386  breaks libgbm1  for 64 ans so  libwayland-client0
<Bashing-om> Edico: Rhy such an old graphics driver as 340 " .. for now ' dpkg -P nvidia-343 nvidia-346 ' .
<vlad__> OerHeks: yeah I'm on 16.04, but it looks like windows also only sees half, so it might be a hardware issue
<ducasse> django_: put it in ~/.bashrc
<Malinux> ioria: okey, could be. If so, is there other ways to get the needed libraries? Maybe I should consider, bying a newer version of corel after shot who support 64-bit native.
<Edico> Bashing-om: I forgot why, I installed it long time ago, I forgot why I made that decission
<Bray90820> mo ls -l .. give me one directory back but I wanted the parent directories all the way back to /
<Bray90820> MonkeyDust:
<ioria> Malinux,  as above, not sure, but one or the other ( libwayland-client0 and server included)
<ioria> Malinux,  apt-cache depends libgbm1
<MonkeyDust> Bray90820  try   ls -lR | less      (capital R)
<Bray90820> Re you parsing ls?
<MonkeyDust> Bray90820  try   ls -lR / | less      (capital R)
<Bray90820> MonkeyDust: note I don't want the children of PWD
<Bashing-om> Edico: If it works it works .. but .. prior to the upgrade that proprietary driver will need to be reverted to open source . proprietary drivers do not transfer in the upgrade amd may break the system .
<vlad__> any idea why my mouse pointer is glitching out?
<Bashing-om> ioria: Malinux " apt-cache show libgbm1:i386 " says we got to get libwayland-client0 (>= 1.2.0) installed 1st .
<vlad__> even in the ubuntu bootable usb
<Malinux> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17610254/
<MonkeyDust> vlad__  gms? (greasy mouse syndrome)
<Malinux> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17610254/
<Malinux> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17610254/
<Malinux> sorry
<ioria> Bashing-om, libwayland-client0 should be a deps of libgbm1
<Malinux> I scrolled my terminal up, and didn't understood what was going on
<vlad__> MonkeyDust: not sure what that is
<vlad__> the mouse's y axis is wiggling rapidly
<vlad__> and if I try to change the y position it snaps back to about halfway down the screen
<Malinux> I forgot I had scrolled up :p lol I became an unaware spammer
<vlad__> the wiggling happens even when I unplug the mouse
<Bray90820> MonkeyDust: I think your slightly misunderstanding me here is my pwd "/media/aaron/Backup/Server/CURRENT/" I wanted ls of media and aaron and backup and server and CURRENT
<Edico> Bashing-om: ok. How can I make apt-get autoremove to remove those kernels?
<ioria> !info libwayland-client0 trusty
<ubottu> libwayland-client0 (source: wayland): wayland compositor infrastructure - client library. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.0-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 20 kB, installed size 81 kB
<Bashing-om> Malinux: Ouch ! see ' apt list libwayland-client0 " .. what you are trying to install is an elevated version 1.7.0-0ubuntu1~trusty1 from somewhere . what returns ' a[t-cache policy libwayland-client0 ' ?
<vlad__> the mouse issue appears to happen in both ubuntu 16.04 and 15.04 bootable usbs
<Bashing-om> apt-cache policy **
<ioria> Malinux, why do you have  1.7. ?
<swati_27> I'm unable to use "sudo mysql -u root" since few hours. Please help
<sentosa> hello
<swati_27> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/qeUbVxkV/
<django_> ducasse, how?
<jadekler> Hi all, anyone know what Ubuntu 14.04 LTS HVM (on AWS EC2) doesn't seem to have CAP_AUDIT_READ?
<jadekler> why *
<MonkeyDust> Bray90820  ok, use one dot more, for each directory up, like: ls -l ...
<ioria> !info libwayland-client0 vivid
<ubottu> libwayland-client0 (source: wayland): wayland compositor infrastructure - client library. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.0-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 21 kB, installed size 85 kB
<django_> ducasse, found it ty
<Bashing-om> Edico: With the old 12.04 image installed will not . apt did not have that functionality in 12.04 .maybe when we have it removed "autoremove" might work for us .
<MonkeyDust> Bray90820  and so on, 3 dots, 4 dots
<django_> so for this: http://pastebin.com/XgnB790w
<django_> where would i add the thngs i want to add to the path?
<Tweak000> what is hex chat?
<MonkeyDust> Tweak000  it's an irc client
<Bray90820> teward: Hexchat is an IRC client for ubuntu
<Bray90820> *Tweak000:
<Tweak000> hm ok
<Bray90820> MonkeyDust: like this "ls -la ...."
<Tweak000> i've been messing with my .bashrc file... trying to make the text bold
<Tweak000> like... not the stuff i type... just the console beginning stuff
<Tweak000> before the $
<Tweak000> and i can't figure out how
<lirik> who will tell me how to russify games in linux? In windowsit was simple. You have .exe installer. Or you replace some files. What shall Ido in linux?
<ozbrk> hi guys I have a problem with any distro that I try to boot from USB. After the boot menu basicly nothing happens I just see some dots on screen which are red green blue and devirates yet no action.
<ozbrk> For system information I have an IBM R40 which is very old
<Edico> Bashing-om: if I remove all those kernels the system won't work anymore?
<ozbrk> so don't assume that I accutaly try to install vanillia ubuntu
<Bashing-om> ioria: Malinux Before we get real deep into this .. be aware that Malinux also has 'jessie' repos !
<ioria> Bashing-om,  that's great !
<Bashing-om> Edico: Small steps is all my litlw mind can cope with .. we will leave 2 kernels . the one you are booting, and one other . presently the focus is Nvidia drivers .
<ozbrk> any suggestions?
<GertKorn> hallo
<ioria> ozbrk, your specs ?
<django_> export PATH=/home/django/anaconda2/bin:$PATH will that permanently change PATH?
<ioria> ozbrk,  pentium 4 ?
<Bashing-om> ioria: Malinux : YUKKIE ! " the kernel version to use as a basis for Debian 8 'jessie'. This will be Linux 3.16, due ..." .
<ozbrk> ioria: specs? IBM R40 Ati Mobility Radeon (have no idea about the number but it is just too old from 2001) and PentiumIV +8 GB RAM DDR
<ioria> Bashing-om,  oh
<ioria> ozbrk,  8 giga on that ?
<ozbrk> ioria: yeah :)
<ioria> ozbrk,  is this ? http://www.cnet.com/products/thinkpad-r40-2681c8u/specs/
<mguy> 2GB is all the R40 can take
<ozbrk> ioria: I just typed to BIOS a letter in a floppy disk to use that RAM as processor might help :)
<Malinux> Bashing-om: hm, maybe I should investigate what I use the debian repos for, maybe I don't need them any more.
<ozbrk> ioria: correct just ram updated recently
<MonkeyDust> Bray90820  i was away ... yes, does that work?
<ioria> ozbrk,  are you booting what ? ubuntu 16.04 ?
<Edico> Bashing-om: Thanks for advices! I have to go now. I will try again tomorrow.
<Bashing-om> Malinux: Mixing repos is generally a recipie for disaster . what kernel are you booting .. that 3.16 will not support ? show ' uname -r ' .
<ozbrk> ioria: lubuntu, fedora, bodhi any kind of distro reacts as this
<Malinux> Bashing-om: my kernel is 3.19.0-61-generic
<ozbrk> ioria: they couldn't make it after the boot menu
<ioria> ozbrk,  lubuntu should work without issues .... what happens exactly ?
<rblst> hi, anyone got ubuntu 16.04 working properly as a kvm guest with spice+qxl? i got terrible graphics performance
<Bray90820> MonkeyDust: anything more than two dots does not work
<OerHeks> AGP 4x .. to low specs
<Bashing-om> Malinux: Good, HWE at play .. we should be good . " sysop@1404mini:~$ uname -r >> 3.13.0-88-generic " .
<rblst> !kvm > rblst
<ubottu> rblst, please see my private message
<ozbrk> ioria: well after the boot menu (live boot from usb ofc) there is just nothing happens. Except some colored dots on screen... After that computer starts to beep as I press to buttons. I tried on safe graphichs mode inst.xdriver=vesa and nomodeset modes
<ozbrk> ioria: no luck
<compdoc> rblst, with spice+qxl, the video card defined shows 16mb?
<ozbrk> ioria: btw yes with 16mb on graphichs size? man this is a living history thankfully it is not my primary computer
<ioria> ozbrk, i suggest lubuntu 14.04 , but (on 16.04) try to remove 'quite splash' from the kernel boot line
<OerHeks> ozbrk, carefull, such old hardware can catch fire easily
<ioria> ozbrk,  are you sure to keep 8 g on a pentium 4 ?
<Bashing-om> ozbrk: ^^ Lubuntu is a faster, more lightweight and energy saving variant of Ubuntu using LXDE, the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. It is targeted at "normal" PC and laptop users running on low-spec hardware.
<ozbrk> ioria: I dunno maybe it is 4 couldn't remember now let me check
<nolsen> OerHeks: Or grow legs and raise a family
<ozbrk> hmmmmmmmm thats strange
<ozbrk> there is maybe 4 gb installed on it but windows (currently) can see only 1 O.o
<ozbrk> man I give up
<ioria> ozbrk,  try lubuntu 14.04  :þ
<ozbrk> this is not better then my samsung galaxy note 10.1 2014 edition tablet :(
<Malinux> Bashing-om: I don't understand your last message :)
<campee> i installed an intel 'I350 Gigabit' network card in my computer. i can see it run when i run "lspci", but if i run "ifconfig --all" i don't see any new network devices show up. how can i get it to show up?
<ioria> ozbrk,   i run lubuntu on hp nc6000  with 256 mb and pentium M
<ozbrk> ok guys maybe later but I have to bring it back to the Istanbul. If it stays here it can cause fire as OerHeks said
<campee> i'm assuming that i don't need any special drivers to run an intel gigabit network card.
<ozbrk> ioria: I mean I will try to install lubuntu
<ioria> ozbrk,   ok
<compdoc> campee, is it a quad port?
<campee> compdoc: no, it's a dual port.
<Bashing-om> Malinux: Just that at this tine I do not "see" that 'jessie' is interferring .. ( that could change ) . presently we want to know the source of libwayland-client0 . And why it holds the system to this elevated version .
<rblst> compdoc, erm, probably not: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17611797
<campee> i tried adding eth2 and eth3 to /etc/network/interfaces but when i try to bring it up it says Cannot find device "eth2"
<compdoc> I just got a I350 Gigabit quad port card
<ozbrk> ioria: you know it is just here because I want to connect facebook chat with my gf and such basic things not play DOOM III on it
<compdoc> campee, try:  sudo ifconfig -a
<ioria> ozbrk,   no,  guess not :)
<OerHeks> campee, maybe ifconfig -a shows new interface names
<campee> that doesn't show it. i believe that's the same thing as "ifconfig --all"
<compdoc> campee, doesnt show the ports? they might have weird names
<ozbrk> ioria: I also have a network adapter tp link tl wn727n v4 which I couldn't install the drivers because there is no wired connection
<OerHeks> enp2s0 instead of eth0
<campee> there are a bunch of vnet and virbr* interfaces, but none that look like they would be the new network card.
<ioria> ozbrk,   internet caffè  ?  search and manually download them
<compdoc> campee, can you pastebin.com?
<ozbrk> ioria: does lubuntu can connect iphone wifi hotspot from usb rightaway?
<ioria> ozbrk,   sure...
<ioria> ozbrk,   depends on your adapter
<ozbrk> ioria: then I can use it
<ioria> ozbrk,   goood
<Bashing-om> campee: ' ip link ls ' to show all interfaces .
<campee> compdoc: http://pastebin.com/t12Dr0vC
<souvik> hi
<campee> can you get the MAC address of a network card using lspci -vvv? I see "Device Serial Number 00-1b-21-ff-ff-72-03-57" but I think that's too many characters for a MAC address
<ozbrk> ioria: I don't want to waste such a history to trash
<compdoc> that shows the card, but its not ifconfig -a or ip link ls
<ioria> ozbrk,   right
<ozbrk> ioria: u know maybe I can make it as a home server to me with free NAS
<souvik> oooppsss
<ioria> ozbrk,   absolutly
<rblst> compdoc, virt-manager reports RAM: 64MiB
<souvik> rblst
<ozbrk> ioria: or a media server after cutting of its primary screen and get a proper sound system and dvı to hdmı connector
<ioria> ozbrk,   maybe, why not ?
<ozbrk> ioria: it can't do its job like this you know
<compdoc> rblst, some OSes dont like spice. however, maybe you need the driver
<campee> is there a way that i can tell which network card is using which kernel module?
<Malinux> Bashing-om: okey. How do I find the source of the package? with apt-cache policy?
<nacc> campee: `lspci -k` ?
<nacc> campee: or `ethtool -i <iface>`
<rblst> compdoc, qxl driver module is loaded as per xorg log
<compdoc> rblst, you use the VM by opening the console in virt-manager? I always log in remotely
<rblst> compdoc, in terms of video performance it doesn't make a difference if i connect remotely or locally, or if i use virt-manager, gnome-boxes or some other spice-capable client; i use most of my virtual machines from terminal, but for this one i need a desktop
<rblst> compdoc, thanks for your answers anyway
<Bashing-om> Malinux: That 'apt-cache policy' os a place to start looking .
<campee> interesting. i tried modprobe -r igb, modprobe igb, and then i see this in dmesg "[ 5567.010899] igb: probe of 0000:03:00.1 failed with error -5"
<Malinux> Bashing-om: according to apt-cache policy libwayland-client0 is from the ubuntu repo http://paste.ubuntu.com/17612819/
<adrian_1908> hello. I was surprised to find that my mother's ~5 year old notebook is able to play 4K h264 content smoothly. It has a core i5 and an nvidia GT520M. Anyone know how this is possible? Does nouveau support hardware decoding out of the box?
<MonkeyDust> adrian_1908  it's a bit cynical, that you're surprised when something works out of the box
<Bashing-om> Malinux: Well .. That is not too productive . Yeah from our repo .. do not yet know the why .. what returns ' dpkg -L libwayland-client0 ' - an uppercase 'L' here .
<Malinux> Bashing-om: dpkg -L libwayland-client0
<adrian_1908> MonkeyDust: it's just that i'm sure the hardware didn't target 4k and my past experiences with other machines involved lots of tinkering and compromises along the way. I feel like I'm missing something that it performs this well, better than the proprietary drivers I bet.
<swati_27> Hello. I'm unable to use "sudo mysql -u root" since few hours. Please help
<Tameiki> Ouais non finalement j'ai la solution je crois. Merci quand même !
 * Tameiki vient de se déconnecter
<Pici> !fr | Tameiki
<ubottu> Tameiki: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Tameiki> Pici: Errr, sorry, wrong channel :x
<Tameiki> I thought I was on the fr channel :x
<gerdmestdagh_> when i use : 'sudo wpa_supplicant -d -c wpa-temp.conf -i wlan0' with a correct ssid and passphrase inside I can't get an ip from the network ...
<gerdmestdagh_> i tried issueing dhclient wlan0 but that just blocks the concole
<Bashing-om> Malinux: Yeah ;; the L is good to see the full list of files a package installs. maybe then we see where they comne from.
<Malinux> Bashing-om: I see
<Bashing-om> Malinux: Presently, we have to find what is holding libwayland-client0 to version 1.7.0-0ubuntu1~trusty1 when the dependency relationship is 1.4.0-1ubunt .
<gerdmestdagh_> nobody to help a little ?
<sipior> gerdmestdagh_: you might want to use the -dd switch and the pastebin the resulting errors.
<gerdmestdagh_> sipiot: http://pastie.org/10884527
<gerdmestdagh_> sipior*
<Malinux> Bashing-om: hm, how do we figure out?
<Tameiki> Hello, finally, I have a question. I want to reinstall my laptop to encrypt him with dm-crypt (I don't really understand how LVM work). I have a ssd sda with /boot and /, and a hdd sdb with swap and /home. How I can make /, /home (and swap) usable with one password on boot ? (because it usualy ask me 2 password, the sda partition and sdb partition, right ?)
<nealshirelaptop> is there a default program for browsing the software repo? I can't seem to find it
<gerdmestdagh_> sipior: can't diagnose that ouput :)
<zykotick9> Tameiki: <sidenote only> i don't understand why people move swap onto non-ssd media... do you expect your ssd to last forever?  i certainly don't.  i understand it's the "safe" option, but really?  who has actually warn out an ssd?  good luck, with you issue - i've got nothin' to contribute.
<devster31> I keep getting Transport endpoint is not connected error on a usb hard drive mount, what can I do to troubleshoot?
<sipior> gerdmestdagh_: the "EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized" is interesting.
<nealshirelaptop> especially with new SSDs that: 1: have insane amounts of write cycles and 2: can repair dead cells
<Bashing-om> Malinux: As 'apt-cache policy ' did not tell us .,, I am struggeling to find a means to know where 1.7.0-0ubuntu1~trusty1 originates .
<Tameiki> zykotick9: Well... I know, sdd isn't infinite (and my laptop have 16GB ram, so he really never use swap.), and a 128GB is very expensive for linux / (less than 10% used for now).
<mguy> zykotick9: You wouldn't take a slow, I/O limited operation like swapping memory to disk and move it to a spinning HD?
<mguy> Tameiki: how big is your swsap drive
<zykotick9> mguy: personally... i don't... but ymmv!
<Bashing-om> nealshirelaptop: ' apt search <package> ' is what I do to search the repo.
<Tameiki> mguy: swap drive ? I have a 128GB ssd and 1To HDD
<mguy> Tameiki: swap partition or file, sorry
<nealshirelaptop> Bashing-om, I think synaptic was what I was thinking of, but I seem to remember one on my Mint machine that was even more user-friendly
<Bashing-om> nealshirelaptop: synaptic is good for a GUI method .
<sipior> gerdmestdagh_: do you have access to the logs of the radius server on this network? i would start there.
<Tameiki> mguy: Swap partition (because file can be fragment ?), 20GB (more than 1x my RAM)
<Tameiki> (yea, it's a lot for a neverused swap...)
<mguy> Tameiki: try 4GB or even 2GB, 1.5x RAM is an old practice (like 10+ years old)
<Tameiki> mguy: Or if I want to use hibernate ?
<mguy> hibernation doesn't really have anything to do with it
<gerdmestdagh_> sipior: radius server ?
 * zykotick9 uses hibernate with a system that has less swap than physical memory, thus far - hasn't been a problem.  but RAM+a_little should be fine to hibernate.
<gerdmestdagh_> sipior: i just have a router
<zykotick9> mguy: ummm, hibernation and swap size ARE related!
<Tameiki> mguy: Hibernate need to write all RAM on swap, right ?
<zykotick9> Tameiki: yes.
<sipior> gerdmestdagh_: see if the router has logged anything interesting.
<backbox_> hi
<Tameiki> So... Swap have to be at least 1x RAM, right ?
<Malinux> Bashing-om: aha, I see
<mguy> Tameiki: Is it the same size file, though? what if you have a 20GB swap and you are using 10GB of it, then you can't hibernet with swap to disk
<Tameiki> mguy: That's right...
<Tameiki> In fact, my laptop never write on swap (because it have enough RAM)
<gerdmestdagh_> sipior: logs nothing
<mguy> If you don't hibernate often you could make a little script to make a big swap file and then sleep, then destroy uit when you restore
<haed> hi hackers
<mguy> or heck you could just make it on the 1TB drive...
<Tameiki> mguy: My actual swap is on my 1TB.
<gerdmestdagh_> sipior: i just see my ip issued device in there but nothing concerning the wlan0 connection request
<Tameiki> The problem isn't where I can make the swap partition (but it's a good question "swap partition en ssd or hdd, or swap file on ssd"). The original question is "how to decrypt 2 partition encrypt with dm-crypt with one simple password at startup".)
<Bashing-om> Malinux: Let's try this ' apt-cache showpkg libwayland-client0 ' see if we can see the source .
<zykotick9> Tameiki: <just some info> but there is a way to use "keys" to unlock more than one partition with just one password - i've never done it myself, so have no further info for you, but i know it's possible (with grub as my bios, when i ran FULL disk encryption i was asked for LUKS password twice, and i know keys was the solution)...  good luck.
<Tameiki> zykotick9: And where the "key" is ? A file ? A password ?*
<zykotick9> Tameiki: sorry, i simply don't know.
<Tameiki> zykotick9: Ok, thc for the tips :)
<dancingdemon> hey guys, why vnc server xtightvnc dies from my server after a while?
<ddybing> Can I ask about Xubuntu here, or is that a different channel?
<tonyt> Xubuntu has its own channel
<ddybing> Thanks ;-)
<sponix> Are most of you on 16.04 ?
<Bashing-om> ddybing: But, you may ask here, many here run Xubuntu, ot is a supported flavor .
<Bashing-om> !flavor
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<Malinux> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17615935/
<Bashing-om> Malinux: Look'n .
<nacc> campee: fwiw, 5 is EIO, iirc
<Tameiki> zykotick9: I found this: Create keyfile and use it to decrypt containers: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=837416
<zykotick9> Tameiki: nice!  best of luck.
<Tameiki> Thx :)
<mac`> cannot seem to get around this cuz of the close open how would i sed -i -e 's/font-family: 'Times New Roman', Times, serif;/font-family: "Times New Roman", Times, serif;/g' *.xml
<Tameiki> zykotick9: With that, I can encrypt any partitions, make keyfile in the / partition which will be use to decrypt the other partitions (I just need the / password, and other partitions will be decrypt after ?)
<zykotick9> Tameiki: that is my understanding of how it should work... but again, i haven't used it myself... so ymmv?!?!
<Tameiki> ymmv ?
<zykotick9> Tameiki: sorry.  Your Milage May Vary (meaning you may have different results)
<wenato> Hi
<Tameiki> zykotick9: Ah ok.
<wenato> I see few Windows partitions in gparted but ubuntu mountd not all. How to mount other partitions?
<wenato> I need Efi system partition and firts partition add
<OerHeks> wenato, what does sudo parted -l say about the partition? exfat?
<wenato> ntfs and fat
<wenato> OerHeks, ntfs and fat only
<belgianguy> Hi, I wonder if my old Mobility Radeon HD 5870 would still work in 16.04
<k1l_> belgianguy: with the open source driver: yes
<belgianguy> as I usually upgraded on release day, but I'm not willing to give up on Steam
<romboclat> good night dear community ^^ someone knows what plug in is needet to see the live streaming of facebook mentions on ubuntu comuters?
<wenato> SO?
<zykotick9> belgianguy: i would "trust" the open source ati driver to work "well" with games... but maybe?
<zykotick9> s/would/wouldn't/  sorry.
<Tameiki> zykotick9: I found another topic which validate the last link: Create conainers with passphrase, create keyfile, and allow this keyfile to "access" to the masterkey of other partition. When you'll decrypt the / partition, other partition will be decrypted with the keyfiles on / partition.
<Tameiki> containers*
<belgianguy> k1l_: ah I see, still might be a perf hit atm
<belgianguy> zykotick9: yeah, I'm happy they're going down the open source path, but it's still got some way to go
<Tameiki> zykotick9: Let's go ! :D
<belgianguy> and my GPU seems to be quite the overheater even on fglrx
<k1l_> belgianguy: thing is: amd stopped making the fglrx for the new xorg version that is shipped from 16.04 on. so there is the new amd_gpu kernel driver from amd, but no fglrx. and for older cards there is only radeon.
<belgianguy> k1l_: ah yes, I read something about that, is there a "bottom" to the cards amdgpu would support?
<belgianguy> or is this thing too old that radeon would be the only option?
<k1l_> belgianguy: well, i dont know of a list, but its not on the same state as fglrx was, atm.  and amd is known for dropping older cards quite quick
 * zykotick9 thinks ati (and now amd/ati) has always had poor support for gnu/linux & the BSDs...  i've personally avoided ati for YEARS...  (note: ati WAS actually my first working 3D under gnu/linux)
<belgianguy> k1l_: maybe the community can pick it up one day, as they're now both open source, I just don't hope they hamper each other
<belgianguy> yeah, the fglrx driver never was a blessing
<belgianguy> installing it bricked my system probably 50% of the time
<Malinux> Bashing-om: I have to sleep now, but maybe we can look further into this tomorrow? :)
<Bashing-om> Malinux: Sorry, I am stuck big time. just can not find another means to find what installed libwayland-client0 at version 1.7.0-0ubuntu1~trusty11.7.0-0ubuntu1~trusty1 .
<Bashing-om> Malinux: I will be very pleased to continue this ..I too want to learn a way .
<IR2170> hi im sorry if im a noob
<IR2170> first all could u tell me the right channel for mac help?
<ubuntu-user123> I back
<ubuntu-user123> LVM + nvidia driver = no start
<ubuntu-user123> Mint also have this problem
<ubuntu-user123> Any help please?
<IR2170> first all could u tell me the right channel for help about mac os?
<ubuntu-user123> macos support
<ubuntu-user123> Any help plesae?
<IR2170> whats the channel name
<ubuntu-user123> write to apple support on the apple website
<Myrtti> ubuntu-user123: try ##mac
<ubuntu-user123> no i not need mac
<Jordan_U> ubuntu-user123: Do you mean that you're trying to run Ubuntu on Apple hardware? (Because that is not the same as "macos" support).
<Myrtti> bah
<ubuntu-user123> no
<ubuntu-user123> I use intel
<ubuntu-user123> 86 64
<ubuntu-user123> We all have this bug LVM + nvidia driver = but start system
<ubuntu-user123> Who soled it?
<k1l> !nomodeset | ubuntu-user123
<ubottu> ubuntu-user123: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ubuntu-user123> bug on the start system
<ubuntu-user123> its not work
<OerHeks> did you file a bugreport?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu-user123: I would be very surprised if there were really a bug, especially an infixed one, that involves specifically the combination of LVM and Nvidia. They're fairly unrelated subsystems.
<ubuntu-user123> seriouslu?
<k1l> did you try nomodeset or not?
<ubuntu-user123> then install it
<ubuntu-user123> quet splash nomodest no work
<Shadowbird123> i want to use binary driver for my ati radeon and im following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD?action=show&redirect=BinaryDriverHowto%2FATI im having vesa drivers currently on, so do i need to do something about them before starting to instal new drivers?
<k1l> Shadowbird123: what ubuntu version exactly?
<ubuntu-user123> kil and me?
<k1l> ubuntu-user123: try without quiet and splash. only with nomodeset.
<kriol> HI!
<ubuntu-user123> ok
<k1l> ubuntu-user123: and see if there are known issues with your card and a specific driver version
<kriol> HI!
<Shadowbird123> trisquel(ubuntu-based) i dont think fsf community is very happy helping me installing non free software, so desided to ask here. i quess it workes same way with ubuntu 14.04 right?
<k1l> Shadowbird123: uh, we dont know what fsf stripped all out of the orginal ubuntu. so we cant support that. on ubuntu you just install the fglrx package and all is done (on versions before 16.04)
<Shadowbird123> k1l: hm, i see
<Shadowbird123> is it easy as something like sudo apt-get fglrx?
<Shadowbird123> since it is default in ubuntu, i havent yet found guide for it.. but ill keep looking
<k1l> on ubuntu. but i cant tell you what fsf changed all. possible its not working. that is why you should ask them.
<Shadowbird123> k1l: i asked earlier and they recommended me to get nvidia ^^ for they dont like non-free software and i totaly understand and respect that, but im just not yet ready to go that much hardcore on free software, since i want to play with my steam :P so i quess im on my own.
<k1l> yes, we cant support that spinoff in here since on ubuntu it works and we dont know what they all changed.
<Shadowbird123> hm, that sentence didnt make much sence, but you sure understand what i mean ^^
<Shadowbird123> k1l: yes, i understand
<Shadowbird123> ill try and see what happens, maybe i can follow some error messages and get to somewhere with it, or not
<erdinc> hi
<nicolas> Hi there
<erdinc> turkish
<erdinc> ?
<nicolas> I'm having issue with package 'systemd-sysv' while updating from 14.04 to 16.04
<k1l> !tr | erdinc
<ubottu> erdinc: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<erdinc> thanks
<nicolas> https://paste.ubuntu.com/17618579/
<Shadowbird123> https://trisquel.info/en/wiki/migrate-ubuntu-trisquel-without-reinstalling does this link give the needed information on what is missing from triesquel to get fglrx drivers runing?
<james1138> Hello all. Two questions for the group about Evolution mail client. First... can it use email templates/stationery like Microsoft Outlook and are there any kind of "speed tweaks"? I am using Thunderbird right now but Evolution appears a more complete package compared to Thunderbird and its addons.
<zykotick9> james1138: <sidenote> as an old-school email person, i hate html email... just sayin'
<james1138> Sorry zykotick9. I was just thinking about sending "pretty" emails to the grandkids.
 * zykotick9 notes further, that even when i get html email, it only gets viewed in w3m (no images) 9 times out of 10...
<zykotick9> james1138: in that case... perhaps evolution might be better?!?!  /me hasn't used evolution in a SERIOUSLY long time...
<zykotick9> mutt ftw ;)
<a7md> hi
<james1138> Hello a7md
<erdinc> hi
<erdinc> hello
<james1138> zykotick9... any speed tips about Evolution would be welcome.
<zykotick9> james1138: lol, seriously - i haven't used evolution since 1999-2002 maybe?  they broke compatibily of data-files between a version upgrade (so i couldn't use my backups with the new version) so i _never_ used evolution again...  but WAY back then, i DO remember they had "themes" for emails - no clue about evolution in "modern" times ;)  good luck.
<rblst> hello erdinc
<frainfreeze> hey guys. i have around 30 packages to install with apt-get (or aptitude) , how can I stream them from online text file ?
<frainfreeze> any ideas? file would look like : package1\eof\package2...
<zykotick9> frainfreeze: i actually create shell scrpits for the packages i want to install (from a VERY minimal base)...  "#!/bin/bash \ sudo apt install package1 package2 ..." sorta thing...  good luck.
<rblst> frainfreeze, apt-get install $(cat file_with_package_names)
<zykotick9> rblst: apt-get how retro ;)
<frainfreeze> rblst, apt-get install $(< files.txt) would be better then.
<frainfreeze> I am looking to stream from online file
<frainfreeze> zykotick9, not bad idea
<rblst> frainfreeze, curl?
<zykotick9> frainfreeze: if you want to take that idea to "crazy" levels, turn of recommends/suggest ;)  <- i won't say how... but i do it
<zykotick9> s/of/off/
<frainfreeze> rblst, apt-get install $(cat curl commands) ?
<frainfreeze> zykotick9, can you show me your file?
<zykotick9> frainfreeze: sorry, has too much PERSONAL stuff in there.  so the answer is "sorry no"
<zykotick9> frainfreeze: it's ALL just bash script stuff <- me is not a programmer
<frainfreeze> sure. I meant more of an example.
<frainfreeze> oh btw, how can I move files from /root/folder  to /root using bash?
<zykotick9> frainfreeze: the irony right now is, it was ubuntu 9.04ish that i started my "install" script...  variations of existed across many versions/distros since then... but it started in ubuntu.
<frainfreeze> zykotick9, interesting.
<zykotick9> frainfreeze: why are you storing files in /root on ubuntu?  that doesn't make a lot of sense....
<frainfreeze> dotfiles
<Pencil2> excellent question zykotick9
<k1l> frainfreeze: does this help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/252734/apt-get-mass-install-packages-from-a-file
<zykotick9> frainfreeze: ahhh... i'd have to say, if you're using "root" on ubuntu = you're doin' something wrong... ymmv?
<frainfreeze> k1l, ty
<frainfreeze> zykotick9, why?
<frainfreeze> zykotick9, Thats where I keep tmux, conky, i3 etc configs.
<Pencil2> oh
<zykotick9> frainfreeze: ubuntu was designed around sudo <- learn how to use it!  ps.  "sudo -i" will give you a root shell, properly
<zykotick9> frainfreeze: hehe.  tmux <- for the f'n win!  that's my main "DE" ;)
<rblst> frainfreeze: apt install $(curl http://foo.bar/file_with_pkg_names.txt)
<tgm4883> frainfreeze: what's the output of 'cat /var/log/installer/media-info | nc termbin.com 9999'
<frainfreeze> zykotick9, well, I am setting up new system so I am using some commands I never used, but yeah, i know how sudo works.
<zykotick9> frainfreeze: if you're using ubuntu <- learn to use sudo seriously
<Pencil2> I figured he did
<frainfreeze> zykotick9, I heavnt even made user account yet ^^
<deweydb> anyone know where i can find an example startup script for nginx on ubuntu 16.04
<zykotick9> what?!?!
<tgm4883> frainfreeze: Can you post the output of 'cat /var/log/installer/media-info | nc termbin.com 9999'
<deweydb> my old init.d stuff isn't work
<deweydb> ing
<ciber_zona_net> hello
<Guest57753> Does anyone know a IP Switcher for linux?
<frainfreeze> tgm4883, yes, give me few seconds please, I am was rebooting.
<ciber_zona_net> im new using ubuntu
<tgm4883> frainfreeze: ok, sorry didn't mean to keep posting that
<ciber_zona_net> i cannt install ciber control
<Pencil2> is ok
<ciber_zona_net> someone can helpme please
<nacc> ciber_zona_net: is that an ubuntu package?
<tgm4883> deweydb: err, isn't one packaged with it?
<ciber_zona_net> yes
<k1l> ciber_zona_net: what is "ciber control"?
<frainfreeze> tgm4883, cat /var/... no such file or directory
<nacc> ciber_zona_net: what is the package name?
<deweydb> tgm4883: not when building from source
<z__> I need to switch networks in between?
<ciber_zona_net> whait a sec
<tgm4883> frainfreeze: How old is this install?
<z__> any software to do so?
<ciber_zona_net> cyberclient.deb
<Pencil2> Dragged an old linux pc out of the basement.  It insisted on upgrade to 14.04, so ok.  Now it freezes after I login.  AAaaarrggh
<frainfreeze> tgm4883, IIRC termbin.com requires netcat
<nacc> ciber_zona_net: that's not an Ubuntu package, that's a .deb file...
<k1l> frainfreeze: tgm4883 was that a minimal or server install?
<tgm4883> frainfreeze: yea, which is installed by default. Do you have pastebinit instead?
<nacc> ciber_zona_net: what I meant when I asked was if it was provided by Ubuntu; where did you get that .deb file from?
<k1l> ciber_zona_net: where did you get that package from?
<ciber_zona_net> says some like a DEBIAN
<frainfreeze> k11 server
<frainfreeze> tgm4883, minute please.
<ciber_zona_net> Of one packege named cpfull.exe
<nacc> ciber_zona_net: ? it is not advised to install debian .debs in Ubuntu. And if it's a random .deb from the internet, that's not supported here
<ciber_zona_net> sorry i never try ubuntu before
<frainfreeze> tgm4883, "you are trying to paste eampty document"
<singa> hello
<k1l> ciber_zona_net: what is that "ciber" program you want to install. i never heard of. i even cant find any project with that nem
<k1l> *name
<singa> siang semua, ujian yok
<tgm4883> frainfreeze: this is a 16.04 server install?
<ciber_zona_net> amm cyber coffe program to control the pcś
<k1l> !id | singa
<ubottu> singa: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<frainfreeze> tgm4883, something older, not sure which. why do you need that btw
<tgm4883> frainfreeze: I try to track certain oddities that occur during install and see if they are reproducible, in which case they probably need a bug filed
<z__> Can some one find an alternative to Argon Network Switcher for linux . Im new
<Rhorse> ciber_zona_net: you will blow up your install, guaranteed....
<zykotick9> tgm4883: <sidenote> re:Frainfreeze a non-standard install in some way i'd suspect!  perhaps something hosted?
<tgm4883> frainfreeze: so that was an attempt to figure out what install media you used
<tgm4883> frainfreeze: what about "lsb_release -d"
<frainfreeze> tgm4883, nothing
<frainfreeze> literally.
<tgm4883> frainfreeze: is this hosted somewhere like amazon?
<tgm4883> or another VPS
<frainfreeze> tgm4883, nope, private server at ISP
<frainfreeze> yeah.
<frainfreeze> I guess I am on my own then.
<tgm4883> Where did you get the install media?
<frainfreeze> They provided it.
<tgm4883> ugh
<tgm4883> frainfreeze: dedicated server or VPS?
<rblst> zykotick9, i just recently realized there is now apt as a wrapper for apt-get, apt-cache... and i'm still used to the old way
<frainfreeze> it s complicated. its vps but has "unlimited resources". you are provided with clean base install
<tgm4883> frainfreeze: ok. I'd say they did something wonky to their custom image
<tgm4883> frainfreeze: nothing I need to attempt to reproduce issues on, thanks for checking
<frainfreeze> thank you for your time tgm4883 , its appreciated.
<Pencil2> Sometimes I feel like a "'
<frainfreeze> also zykotick9 , rblst , Pencil2 , thanks guys.
<zykotick9> rblst: apt ISN'T a wrapper!  it's the ONLY currently under development, installer for debian-based systems.  i DOES currently lack some important features, but it's _THE BEST_ imo version compared to apt-get.  ymmv!
<Pencil2> I dragged an old pc out of the basement and it insisted on upgrade to 14.04.  But now it freezes after I login.
<private> i just fresh installed ubuntu and ive got an amazon link in my sidebar, dafuk?
<Rhorse> Pencil2: try creating a new user and logging in with it..?
<Pencil2> than u
<Pencil2> thank u
<frainfreeze> private, thats normal.
<Rhorse> Pencil2: YW, HTH! :)
<private> perhaps, but sad
<private> can i get my store linked in?
<erdinc> hi
<rblst> hi erdinc
<erdinc> very quiet
<davidisgreat1> I'm trying to ssh into a server. The service is running and on port 22. Something is blocking me. iptables is installed but iptables -L shows no rules whatsoever.
<davidisgreat1> How can I tell if there are other firewalls installed?
<Hydr0p0nX> is there any reason UDF dvd's wouldn't automount ? iso9660 dvd's and udf blurays automount in the same drive without issue
<rblst> davidisgreat1, what error message are you getting?
<davidisgreat1> I'm using putty so "Network error: connection refused"
<davidisgreat1> nmap shows port 22 as closed
<Tin_man> sure your using the righe IP address? is there a way to run "sudo ifconfig" on the server?
<teward> davidisgreat1: is the server on a cloud provider like DigitalOcean or AWS?  Have you confirmed the address is correct as well?
<davidisgreat1> yes, linode
<davidisgreat1> 100% sure the IP is correct
<teward> davidisgreat1: check the Linode control panel to see if they have a 'security group' or something which would be a layer before your server which would have firewall controls
<davidisgreat1> The linode console does not have a firewall. The public IP is given directly to the VM
<teward> heh was beaten to it
<davidisgreat1> There is nothing like that. I could open a ticket with their support
<davidisgreat1> Is there a way I can check from within the VM if there are any firewalls beside iptabels?
<davidisgreat1> ssh localhost says Connection refused
<Hydr0p0nX> sure sshd is running ?
<davidisgreat1> let me check again
<davidisgreat1> root@venus:/# service ssh status
<davidisgreat1> ssh start/running, process 2706
<k1l> and on what port? look at the config
<davidisgreat1> I looked in /etc/ssh/sshd_config and it does not specify.
<rblst> netstat -tlpn
<davidisgreat1> That means it should default to 22 right?
<davidisgreat1> You are right, it was bound to some weird port
<davidisgreat1> Thanks for your help
<Fizzik> Hey guys where do i put apps in ubuntu and as well make them show up in launcher?
<Sir_Andrei> Hi
<Sir_Andrei> I have a problem with Lubuntu 16.04 x86
<Sir_Andrei> I've installed it, then now i havent desktop
<Sir_Andrei> In other computer, ive installed an x64 version, without any problem
<Fizzik> I know the launcher would be in /etc/bin but where do I symlink from?
<nacc> Fizzik: uh, not /etc/bin...
<nacc> Fizzik: there's no such directory by default
<nacc> Fizzik: what do you mean by "apps"? Do you mean programs you `apt-get` ?
<Fizzik> typically like I downloaded a stand alone app that runs without installation.
<Fizzik> soundnodeapp
<z__> Does anyone know a linux network switcher :(?
<bprompt> Fizzik:    if it runs standalone, then you know where it's at :)
<k1l> z__: what is that network switcher for?
<nacc> Fizzik: do you mean like a script?
<Fizzik> nacc: i guess it's a script
<bprompt> z__:   yeap, I wonder the same thing myself, don't even know what a "network switcher" stand for
<ubuntu-user123> kil?
<nacc> Fizzik: so you run it with `nw /path/to/appdir/` ?
<ubuntu-user123> HI
<ubuntu-user123> LVM + NVIDIA DRIVER = NO START
<nacc> ubuntu-user123: capslock.
<davidisgreat1> I'm able to get a login prompt with SSH now. It rejects the password I have though. I created a new account for myself. It still won't allow me to log in with my new account.
<Fizzik> nacc nw? I can right click Run on it
<nacc> Fizzik: what is 'it' ?
<Fizzik> i tried the typical .\app but it doesn't run
<Fizzik> Soundnodeapp
<nacc> Fizzik: so a file called Soundenodeapp?
<Fizzik> yea
<nacc> Fizzik: is it just running it through node-webkit? or whatever?
<Fizzik> it must be considered a script type 'executable'
<nacc> Fizzik: not necessarily
<rblst> davidisgreat1, try ssh -v for more info
<rblst> davidisgreat1, it is possible to setup ssh so that only certain users are allowed, check config
<Fizzik> nacc: nacc yea it's built with NW.js and Node.js
<nacc> Fizzik: and you're using the Ubuntu packages for this?
<nacc> *those (node)
<Fizzik> nope nacc
<rblst> davidisgreat1, but first make sure you can log in with the new user, e.g. su my_new_user
<davidisgreat1> rblst: I found the line "AllowGroups remote_users"
<davidisgreat1> I'm adding myself to that group
<davidisgreat1> Thanks for your help
<davidisgreat1> rblst: Adding myself to that group fixed it. Thanks again for your help
<rblst> davidisgreat1,  i'm glad it works now
<nacc> Fizzik: so where did you get node from? did you build it from source?
<Fizzik> nacc prebuilt. www.soundnodeapp.com
<nacc> Fizzik: it's pre-compiled executable, not a script
<sloan> Getting Linux up and running on my Mac took me literally 2 hours. Wanted to smash the screen.
<nacc> Fizzik: ok, so what do you want to do with this blob?
<fuze> i am getting this error and cannot find a solution after installing nvidia driver: http://askubuntu.com/questions/711016/slow-boot-a-start-job-is-running-for-dev-disk-by
<fuze> here is gparted on my machine: https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/Xb1QBKS7/snapshot4.png
<Fizzik> i just wanted to beable to run it from launcher that was all
#ubuntu 2016-06-21
<k1l> Fizzik: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<nacc> Fizzik: i think you'd just make a launcher that execs that specific file
<k1l> make a own custom launcher.
<Fizzik> Ok thanks
<ufc205> hey guys I am running latest version of 64bit ubuntu but it seems kinda slow...
<ufc205> I have an i7 processor as well
<ufc205> Intel® Core™ i7-2670QM CPU @ 2.20GHz × 8
<ufc205> 4GB Ram
<ufc205> shouldnt that run it quickly?
<DonaldTrump> ufc205: Did you try turning it off and on?
<ufc205> :) haha ofc
<Fizzik> of course d trump has such comments :P
<ufc205> ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<ufc205> is there something special I need to do to enable the i7 or something?
<ufc205> how can I see if all 8 cores are being used?
<nacc> ufc205: define 'kinda slow', that really doesn't say anything
<k1l> ufc205: is it a ssd?
<Fizzik> ufc205: it's only 4 cores btw.
<k1l> ufc205: see systemsettings -> software and updates -> prop. drivers tab. maybe you missed the correct drivers
<Fizzik> it could also be perhaps intel turbo boost or power management
<Fizzik> 'Processor microcode. Intel-microcode. I enabled that althought I don't think it did anything to performance
<ufc205> yea that what it says its using
<Fizzik> https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/microcode
<ufc205> hrm still pretty slow overall vs windows 10 surprisingly
<ufc205> mint seemed much faster
<ufc205> maybe ill go back to that
<k1l> ufc205: is it a ssd or hdd?
<Fizzik> ufc205: are you using external monitor? does it have a dedicated nvidia card?
<ufc205> its a hdd and yes using external monitor and no just onboard intel gfx
<ufc205> Intel® Sandybridge Mobile
<Fizzik> I'm getting tons of flooding in my dmesg with nouveau drivers using extneral monitor
<Fizzik> [drm:drm_wait_vblank [drm]] *ERROR* Unsupported type value 0x133, supported mask 0x7400003f
<Fizzik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17624415/
<Fizzik> going to try installing bumblebee and see if that fixes that
<danmulvey> does anyone have any experience/thoughts/opinions on using zram (zram-config) with a slower computer?
<danmulvey> the only problem im really having is that my browser (whether i use firefox or chrome) is constantly stalling/freezing
<k1l> danmulvey: Lubuntu (which is made for old and slow hardware) already enables zram
<danmulvey> k1l: ok cool, so it would be worth trying it out for me then?
<danmulvey> im just using regular ubuntu, was thinking about ditching unity too though since ive been using xmonad recently anyways
<danmulvey> not sure if that makes a difference though, from what i understand when i use xmonad, unity shouldnt be loading anyways right?
<k1l> are you loading it from lightdm?
<danmulvey> im choosing it when i log in
<danmulvey> so i think so?
<k1l> yes
<danmulvey> sorry im still learning a lot of this stuff
<k1l> i really suggest you try out Lubuntu if you are on slow/old hardware.
<danmulvey> oh im on fairly recent hardware, it's a laptop that's about a year old
<danmulvey> it has 3gb ram, so i think that's why i run into issues with firefox/chrome because i tend to open way too many tabs
<danmulvey> but aside from that everything else runs great
<SchrodingersScat> are there any downsides to using zram?
<Agenomoto> There is no "php5" package in ubuntu 16.x lts?
<mundus2018> Can someone help me with apache? http://apaste.info/94Q
<SchrodingersScat> Agenomoto: correct, just php, which is now php7, afaik
<teward> Agenomoto: php5 was replaced with php7.0.
<teward> Agenomoto: php5 does not exist in the 16.04 repositories as a result of the replacing of it with the newer versions
<Josy> Hello, I have a problem with my ubuntu install. After partitioning I have this kind of message (translated) " attempting to mount an ext4 file system encrypted volume on sda2_crypt / failed". Anyone know where it's from ?
<nacc> Agenomoto: is mentioned in the release notes, as well
<mundus2018> Can someone help me with apache? http://apaste.info/94Q
<c0ryb4k3r> nickserv ident
<Artemis3> danmulvey, with lubuntu you have more free ram available, it also comes with zram. use 32bit edition.
<danmulvey> Artemis3: why 32bit?
<Artemis3> uses less ram.
<danmulvey> ahh
<Artemis3> danmulvey, or try ubuntu-mate if you want something more friendly
<Josy> Anyone please ?
<k1l> 32bit is kind of dead. there is even no chrome for 32bit anymore.
<Artemis3> there is always chromium
<Artemis3> and opera and...
<Artemis3> gazillion browsers using blink engine
<danmulvey> im pretty happy with the ubuntu i've been running so far quite honestly
<Agenomoto> SchrodingersScat:  teward MacCoaster  thanks
<danmulvey> anyways, gotta run for a bit ill catch ya later, thanks everyone
<Fizzik> I'm trying to manually add windows 10 to my grub config can't seem to find the windows 10 efi boot. Boot-repair doesn't help
<Fizzik> http://paste2.org/0bVgsf3X
<xubuntu62w> Can someone help me out with installation of WNA3100 drivers for xubuntu 16.04
<xubuntu62w> please? :D
<Fizzik> Can someone help me with my grub trying to dual boot to windows 10. I installed ubuntu after installing windows 10. Boot repair doesn't fix the issue
<Fizzik> http://paste2.org/0bVgsf3X
<nedstark> xubuntu62w, this explains how to install the driver using ndiswrapper http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2221251  It takes the broadcom bcm43231 driver apparently
<Guest61505> when is unity 8 install on ubuntu?
<Queenslayer> suspend mode ubuntu, anyone ever dealt with any issues like it?
<Queenslayer> USB devices and monitor fails to operate after
<xangua> Guest61505: if you mean when will come by default the answer is when it's ready, you can already try unity 8, emphasis on try
<nedstark> there is an open kernel bug for suspend in 16.04 on some types of hardware, which is supposedly fixed by installing newer kernels
<Queenslayer> nedstark, tried wily, didn't fix it
<nedstark> some installed the 4.6 kernel to fix it
<Queenslayer> On 4.4.0 at the mo
<Queenslayer> thanks nedstark I'll try that
<Queenslayer> And nedstark have you been keeping up with your bastard's story?
<Mar0kK> possible to run XNU?
<nedstark> not lately
<Queenslayer> Get back into it, you'd be proud of him :P
<nedstark> Mar0kK, yes, on a hackintosh
<Mar0kK> I mean
<Mar0kK> only XNU
<Mar0kK> I am running on a Macintosh
<Mar0kK> nedstark
<nedstark> its a bsd kernel so it wouldn't play well with linux without a major rewrite to a distro
<nedstark> debian used a bsd kernel for a version of debian 6
<Mar0kK> nedstark possible to run like a system as bsd?
<nedstark> its possible if you want to make a new distro
<nedstark> a lot of work
<master> I have a question?
<Mar0kK> but I know nothing about system LOL
<master> what is the best way to learn linux
<Mar0kK> find a teacher I guess
<CodeMouse92> master: Define "learn". Just, as a user, sysadmin, Bash?
<nedstark> master, youtube videos can help
<nedstark> there are a lot of them that go into detail on how to use linux
<master> yes
<master> I want have a firm grip on how to use the terminal
<master> and other functions within linux back box ?
<CodeMouse92> master: In the way of books, I personally LOVE "The Linux Command Line" by William E. Shotts
<Bashing-om> !terminal | master
<ubottu> master: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<CodeMouse92> master: Which you can read free online from the author (or buy the book, whichever): http://linuxcommand.org/tlcl.php/
<CodeMouse92> He starts from absolute bare-bones never-used-the-terminal introduction, all the way up into advanced concepts
<Mar0kK> master
<Mar0kK> That's all I know: cd, ls, pwd
<mundus2018> Im getting this when I try to enable a site, http://apaste.info/94Q
<FishPencil> Looking for a decent email client. Suggestions?
<nedstark> FishPencil: Thunderbird, Evolution, Geary, or for KDE try Trojlta or Kmail
<Queenslayer> hey nedstark
<nedstark> yes?
<Queenslayer> Tried 4.6.0 and it's sort of crashed
<nedstark> did you select the old one in grub?
<Queenslayer> Have to press the power button long enough to resume from suspend but not too long that it switches off
<Queenslayer> Used grub customiser
<Queenslayer> Update-grub command didn't seem to work.  It was still using 4.4.0 so had to change it via customiser
<Queenslayer> But suspend is recoverable but the screen doesn't switch off and cannot be resumed with mouse or keyboard
<Queenslayer> -But, Now
<Queenslayer> nedstark, worth trying different kernels?
<nedstark> Queenslayer, the bug is still open and i'm not sure they have a definitive answer, it appears nobody is working on it
<nedstark> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1566302
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1566302 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 16.04: Suspend freezes the system after upgrade to linux image 4.4.0-16" [Medium,Won't fix]
<Queenslayer> lol. just my luck :(
<nedstark> status "won't fix"
<nedstark> that's not too encouraging
<Queenslayer> I'm trying 4.2
<Queenslayer> thanks for that
<Queenslayer> At least i know not to wait it out
<nedstark> here's a related bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1589139
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1589139 in linux (Ubuntu) "[HP Pavilion dv6-6b52sl Entertainment Notebook PC] No suspend on Ubuntu 16.04" [Low,Confirmed]
<Queenslayer> nedstark, I'm on a desktop
<Queenslayer> But encouraging that this particular link is HP as my desktop is HP
<Queenslayer> 4.4.11 or 4.4.12, I'll try both
<nedstark> it appears the mainline/upstream kernels are working ok, but not the ones in the ubuntu repo
<Queenslayer> I've not used them from repo
<Laslo7_> hey all I have an issue starting 15.10.  I get a low graphics mode with my 7950.  I can start through the recovery mode and just resuming.  I am using fglrx.  Any pointers?
<Aziz> hi
<plop_its_ellie> Laslo7_, after it boots from recovery it works ok?
<Aziz> excuse me do any budy have idea about how run the wind application
<Laslo7_> plop_its_ellie, Yeah everything works great, games, videos, etc
<Aziz> soeer ** wine
<plop_its_ellie> Laslo7_, go into /etc/default/grub and replace quiet with text
<plop_its_ellie> then go into the command linue and type update-grub in the command line as root
<plop_its_ellie> er replace splash with text
<plop_its_ellie> not quiet
<plop_its_ellie> it should boot fine without having to go into recovery mode
<plop_its_ellie> but it will be a text boot
<plop_its_ellie> keep in mind 15.10 will lose support and fglrx is not supported in 16.04, the open source amd drivers work pretty well tho especially for radeonsi cards like yours
<Laslo7_> I will give it a whirl
<nedstark> phoronix doesn't think they work so well
<plop_its_ellie> nedstark, its not perfect atm but it works pretty well and improving rapidly, much more stable than fglrx as well
<plop_its_ellie> i take phoronix stuff with a grain of salt anyways
<Aziz> hello could any budy help me please
<plop_its_ellie> Aziz, whats wrong
<pull_my_finger> Aziz, kick it out
<Aziz> i would like to run spss application on ubuntu 14 OS
<plop_its_ellie> spss?
<Aziz> yes
<plop_its_ellie> what is that
<Aziz> its some thing like EXCEL
<pull_my_finger> hooray!!!
<Aziz> but not EXCEL
<plop_its_ellie> oh
<plop_its_ellie> theres libre office calc
<pull_my_finger> coup_de_shitlord, nice nickname
<pull_my_finger> i wanna date Siri
<Aziz> so i installed wine application but i don't know how i can use it
<pull_my_finger> Aziz, insatlled and loaded?
<plop_its_ellie> wine applications dont always work just so you know
<Aziz> i see
<Aziz> so what the solution to run .exe file
<plop_its_ellie> but if you sais the installation went successfully it should be in the dash
<black_sunshine> wine <exe file> on terminal
<pull_my_finger> Aziz, whats ahppening?
<plop_its_ellie> Aziz, why do you need .exe's?
<plop_its_ellie> its not windows
<plop_its_ellie> i would only recommend wine for very specific programs you need and there isnt a good linux alternitive to it
<Aziz> because there's no SPSS for ubuntu
<Aziz> and i need to do some work with it
<plop_its_ellie> Aziz, ah im looking up the program right now, it apparently works well in wine
<plop_its_ellie> so i would recommend using something called playonlinux, its used for managing wine applications
<plop_its_ellie> sudo apt-get install playonlinux
<plop_its_ellie> then i can help you out from there
<pull_my_finger> ahn?
<plop_its_ellie> https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=7665
<Prelude2004cXXX> hey guys.. question
<Prelude2004cXXX> running ubuntu 14.. i have installed libfdk-aac dev and regular .. and also libfreetype
<Prelude2004cXXX> yet when i try and compile things like ffmpeg it complains that it does not exist
<Prelude2004cXXX> anything i can do ?
<Prelude2004cXXX> ldconfig doesn't do anything
<Prelude2004cXXX> any insight would be greatly appreciated
<pennTeller> guys does anybody know of a way to search all the files in my OS for an email that is not @myemail.com?
<pennTeller> is this even possible?
<greydawg> so here I was wring an upstart job
<fabi> hi there
<fabi> can someone help me with my ubuntu maas installation?
<greydawg> and init-checkconf was not found so I did install upstart and init-checkconf worked but sudo start some_job returned Failed to Connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart
<greydawg> Connection Refused
<fabi> I have generated a ssh key and uploaded it to MAAS, as well as allocated the node to the user where I uploaded the key but for some reason after successfully deploying the node I can't access it via ssh and my key - any ideas?
<nbros652> Anyone know of a decent replacement for pamusb? It would appear that pamusb is not in the 16.04 repos.
<Bashing-om> !info pamusb-common
<ubottu> Package pamusb-common does not exist in xenial
<nbros652> Bashing-om, right, like I said, it doesn't exist in 16.04... looking for a replacement.
<pvsharov> nbros652: you can add repos from earler release
<django> hi
<django> anybody knows how to ins tall audio driver
<nbros652> pvsharov, I hadn't thought of that, and have never tried that. If a given package (thinking of dependencies) exists in say both trusty and xenial repos, what kind of problems might this create?
<eltema> hi
<pvsharov> nbros652: i think you will no have problems with it. Just try and see.
<nbros652> pvsharov, thanks
<pvsharov> it's required only pamusb-tools for workinkg
<pvsharov> no more dependencies
<pvsharov> eltema: hi
<pennTeller> guys anybody know how to search for a particular string all the files in my ubuntu isntall?
<Shed-34046> ello lads i got a question.
<Shed-34046> should SWAP be working on the live USB?
<pvsharov> Shed-34046: yeah, if you have it inabled
<Shed-34046> pvsharov how do you enable it
<nbros652> pennTeller, check out grep
<Ben64> Shed-34046: sudo swapon <swap device>
<Shed-34046> Ben64 could my current device i am on be used
<pvsharov> Shed-34046: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-add-swap-space-on-ubuntu-16-04
<Shed-34046> thank you.
<Ben64> it needs to be formatted as swap
<Shed-34046> Ben64 so say i could use my SD card slot tray on my laptop and it can format the sd card to be used for it? sweet
<pvsharov> Ben64: it may be just swapfile
<Ben64> Shed-34046: why
<Ben64> sd card is too slow
<plop_its_ellie> if you happen to runlow on memory and hit that swapfile on the sd card, it will be veeeeeeery slow
<Flannel> Why would you use an SD card for a swapfile?
<Shed-34046> I don't know.
<pvsharov> Shed-34046: you should create swapfile and locate it on your usb device
<Ben64> no, too slow
<plop_its_ellie> ^
<plop_its_ellie> why not just put a swap partition on the hdd
<Flannel> USB would be faster than SD, if you absolutely needed swap.
<Ben64> Flannel: not necessarily
<Ben64> tons of slow flash drives around
<pvsharov> plop_its_ellie: hi
<plop_its_ellie> a usb2 usb stick would be just as slow as an sd card
<plop_its_ellie> hi pvsharov
<pvsharov> Anyway I thing you don't need swap on liveusb, because system use ram instead hdd for working
<plop_its_ellie> speaking of swap, i noticed clonezilla doesnt properly clone swap partitions
<plop_its_ellie> tried to clone an ubuntu install and the swap file came out as an "unknown partition"
<pvsharov> swap do not make your system faster
<plop_its_ellie> i know
<plop_its_ellie> i still make a small swap partition just in case
<pvsharov> in this case
<Backwards> Swap file does make your system faster.
<Backwards> You need to understand how it works.
<plop_its_ellie> o_O
<Backwards> There is a better way to use a SWAP file.
<Backwards> If you use Windows the so-called swap file is called: "Contiguous file."
<plop_its_ellie> the page file
<Backwards> It also depends upon the amount of RAM you have.
<Backwards> SWAP is a PAGE file PLOP. Good point.
<Backwards> With Windows the swap file or contiguous file loads up when you use your computer.
<plop_its_ellie> i know
<Ben64> windows isn't on topic here
<pvsharov> heheh, okaaayyy ))) Tell me more )))
<Backwards> If your RAM is short then the swap file crams up and then you crash or things don't work.
<Backwards> I am not talking about Windows.
<abhishek> anyway to take snapshot of specific window in kde?
<Ben64> <Backwards> With Windows....
<abhishek> via a python script
<Backwards> With Ubuntu and Linux you can use a separate hard drive and use that as a swap drive.
<pvsharov> Backwards: joker ))
<Backwards> The SWAP Drive will hold more data, hence, makes the hardware run faster.
<Ben64> that's not how swap works
<Backwards> OK you know everything.
<Backwards> Read this first.  http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/swap-partition/
<Backwards> There are Swap partitions, space and drives. Do your homework.
<pvsharov> Backwards: https://www.amazon.com/UNIX-Linux-System-Administration-Handbook/dp/0131480057
<Backwards> Let me get another beer and read that handbook.
<pvsharov> Backwards: I have read this book, but third edition
<Backwards> The same principal applies with Windows. Lots of Technicians don't know that you can take the contiguous file and swap it with on a hard drive.
<pvsharov> Backwards: we tell about liveusb, if you remember
<Backwards> A swap file has limitations. A hard drive that is large has none.
<pvsharov> Backwards: liveusb, no hdd
<pvsharov> and any harddrives
<Backwards> USB is another story. I was trying to help others to understand that there are more ways to use swap. You can use a USB as a SWAP drive too.
<Ben64> a terrible one
<plop_its_ellie> swap should only be used in emergencies
<pvsharov> urrrr
<plop_its_ellie> you really dont wanna have to use swap
<plop_its_ellie> especially if the swap is on the same drive as the os
<plop_its_ellie> not only is disk much slower than ram, but it can take up your disk io especially on the os drive
<Backwards> Plop the bottom line is this if you don't have lots of RAM then SWAP is important. Otherwise you are correct.
<Ben64> if you don't have lots of ram, and you run out consistently, get more ram
<plop_its_ellie> ^
<Backwards> Amen to that Ben64      <-----<   Take a bow.
<pvsharov> Backwards: okay, you win in trolling
<pvsharov> Backwards: you really thing we are so stupid and have no knowledge about it?
<pvsharov> sorry
<Backwards> No one suggested that Pvsharov.
<codepython777> how do i setup my wireless network so that one node talks to another in ad-hoc mode without talking to a router?
<pvsharov> codepython777: you nedd setup Aceess Point?
<Backwards> 777 if you use wireless you need a router.
<Ben64> not true
<codepython777> Ben64: thanks
<codepython777> pvsharov: I dont have access point. I just need the machines to talk to each other
<Backwards> Setting up a NETWORK you need a router or switch.
<Ben64> hmm... nope
<Backwards> Oh! So use a Walkie Talkie?
<Ben64> not sure what your deal is
<pvsharov> codepython777: in your wifi network settings just select mode ad-hoc
<codepython777> pvsharov: how are the ips assigned to the nodes?
<pvsharov> codepython777: what ips?
<codepython777> pvsharov: how do i communicate between two ad-hoc nodes? Can I give them static IPs?
<Ben64> yes, static
<pvsharov> codepython777: yeah
<codepython777> cool
<codepython777> pvsharov: if i have two wireless cards, I can make one ad-hoc and the other one something else, right?
<Ben64> what is your goal with all this
<codepython777> Ben64: I've a few machines that need to talk to each other - there is no internet in the room
<Ben64> use an ethernet cable
<Backwards> Use a HUB
<pvsharov> codepython777: second NIC is not required
<ugentu> Hi, I'm doing some Bash scripting, running scripts via the Terminator program. When I run cd to a folder then run a script it works fine. Then when I edit the data that the script reads and re-run the script, the script runs and reads in the old data file.. that doesn't exist anymore?? If I cd up a folder then back down, the script runs with the new data file
<pvsharov> ugentu: it's normal
<Backwards> 777 check this website:   http://www.webopedia.com/DidYouKnow/Hardware_Software/router_switch_hub.asp
<ugentu> pvsharov: It's led to a lot of headache :P Do you know what the issue is called? I've been having trouble finding a solution...
<Ben64> ugentu: depends exactly whats going on. if a file is open and then modified or deleted, the process that has it opened still has access to how it was before the change
<ugentu> Ben64: So the whole process is: run script with data file in terminal -> works fine. Open the data file in a GUI program without using the terminal, edit and save the data file. Re-run the script from the same terminal that was kept open -> uses old data file
<W00dP3ck3r> Can i make my ubuntu machine a podcast server?
<W00dP3ck3r> !podcast
<pvsharov> W00dP3ck3r: yes, you can
<needsSexyHelp> hey guys. i know this is off-topic but i really need some suggestions. i had all my games on steam gifted to me and my account is not 'fully' activated - i can't add people etc.. i am looking for an at least 5 euros game to buy but not very expensive that is interesting and fun in your opinion so that my account will be 'fully activated'. thanks a
<needsSexyHelp> lot.
<feneco> you want a game suggestion? try braid, limbo
<needsSexyHelp> thank you feneco. they look nice. but i'd like more suggestions before i decide if possible
<feneco> needsSexyHelp: what kind of game you like? maybe there's a channel for that too
<Gallomimia> there's a #gamingonlinux channel
<feneco> there it is
<virtuosoj> Running Ubuntu 16.04, absolutely love Unity DE, but when playing some games under Wine, Compiz doesn't handle the windows so well
<needsSexyHelp> feneco: i usually game only when i am really bored so most things work.. Gallomimia ok thanks. i will paste my request there too
<virtuosoj> What alternative WM/DE should I install that will do better?
<Gallomimia> my favorite game is Nuclear Dawn
<Gallomimia> it's about $10 but was just on sale for 2
<needsSexyHelp> i see
<mintux> i could not understand my load is on 100 but cpu and ram is not used http://storage6.static.itmages.com/i/16/0621/h_1466487188_1849199_e00a639766.jpeg
<dal> Hi
<dal> I am running Ubuntu 12.04 on a liveboot system
<hateball> mintux: I/O is also used when determining load
<dal> When I try to "sudo dpkg -i *.deb" for all my packages, I get "is not a debian format archive" for like everything!
<mintux> hateball: my ram is full and also swap. how can i ensure it's disk
<dal> Can anyone give me suggestions? thanks
<hateball> mintux: well using swap will use disk...
<dal> Hi
<dal> I am running Ubuntu 12.04 as a liveboot system.
<dal> When I try to "sudo dpkg -i" *.deb" all my packages to install them, I get "is not a debian format archive" for like everything!
<dal> Can someone provide a suggestion? thanks
<hateball> dal: No one knows what "all your packages" are.
<hateball> dal: Why are you not using apt-get ?
<dal> hateball: Because I only understand how to use "sudo apt-get install" for installing over internet. I use "sudo dpkg -i *.deb" to install from local hard drive.
<kknight> sudo apt-get update
<dal> hateball: my "sudo dpkg -i *.deb" scheme was working for older .DEBs, but seems to no longer work with today's .DEBs....it is odd!
<plop_its_ellie> no it should work
<hateball> dal: You're still not giving any useful information
<plop_its_ellie> dal, you are using a very outdated version of ubuntu, 12.04 support ends next year too
<hateball> dal: If you're installing from debs, what are they, and where did you get them from?
<plop_its_ellie> also you need to have the propper dependencies or else the installation will fail
<zhongfu> dal: sounds like your packages (at least, some of them) are corrupt
<dal> plop_its_ellie: yes, I suspect the fact that I'm using 12.04 is part of the problem. "Long term stable" is a sort of strange phrase!
<zhongfu> long term support*
<zhongfu> normal releases are considered stable too, afaik
<plop_its_ellie> dal, well it still has its place but it wont work to well if you are trying to run something modern
<plop_its_ellie> unless the developer of said packages are stilll targteting 12.04
<plop_its_ellie> i recommend using 14.04 instead
<plop_its_ellie> however the issue you described sounds like you have corrupt packages or non debs in the mix
<zhongfu> 16.04 LTS is out, and 16.04.1 LTS is coming out on July 21
<plop_its_ellie> zhongfu, eh i would wait ~2-3 months after 16.04.1
<zhongfu> ah, ic
<dal> I wonder if, the most recent time I downloaded all my packages--i.e., today--something went wrong with the downloads
<plop_its_ellie> ive been using 16.04 at work, there are some weird quirks here and there
<zhongfu> haven't noticed anything much yet, although it might be related to me not using unity
<plop_its_ellie> zhongfu, im not using unity either
<dal> I ran this "sudo dpkg -i *.deb" and got "is not a debian format archive" for so many packages that I saw "Processing was halted because there were too many errors."
<plop_its_ellie> dal, it sounds like they were not packaged correctly then
<plop_its_ellie> if i may ask what are you trying to install
<hateball> Well he's failed to provide that information thus far
<zhongfu> dal: maybe try `file *.deb | grep -v "Debian binary package"`
<dal> plop_its_ellie: I have a packages.txt that I use to guide me whenever I do this local repo update process, so to speak
<plop_its_ellie> yea, definately something went wrong during the packaging
 * plop_its_ellie does not have much experience in packaging beyond using check install
<dal> plop_its_ellie: It has a list of...40-50 something packages, such as okular, xchat, filezilla, firefox...just, my programs and stuff
<dal> hateball: you assume I am a "he"! I am, as it turns out.
<zhongfu> dal: you'll be able to see which files aren't deb packages, and what those actually are
<plop_its_ellie> dal, arent those packages in the repos
<zhongfu> you could paste the result at http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<dal> zhongfu: I ran that command, and it says "empty" under a lot of my packages
<zhongfu> oh, that means they weren't actually downlaoded for some reason
<zhongfu> they're just blank files
<hateball> dal: Would you provide us with more detail if I address you 'she' or 'it'?
<zhongfu> how are you downloading those packages?
<dal> hateball: probably not, it's a full moon today and the walls between worlds are thin
<dal> zhongfu: Interesting. I made sure my VPN was up before downloading the packages for security....I had to "apt-get install" openvpn for that
<pennTeller> hi guys does anybody know of a good way to find all text files that have emails inside?
<dal> zhongfu: I've had success doing my strange 'local repo update' thing in the past...maybe it would be most productive to just try again
<dal> zhongfu: in the past being like half a year or more ago
<dal> I think I am gonna try the download again from scratch
<zhongfu> i'd say that's kind of a troublesome way of getting packages installed, tbh
<dal> zhongfu: it is :(
<zhongfu> maybe do checks the next time you download
<zhongfu> iirc they have hashes of the packages in the ubuntu repos
<dal> zhongfu: I'll try again...thanks for the help. I may be back
<dal> thanks all
<dal> even hateball
<mimtf> history —> how can i use number?
<PumpkinPie> Howdy, I'm wondering will dual booting Ubuntu with my UEFI laptop that i am on right now
<hateball> mimtf: !<number>
<mimtf> thanks hateball
<PumpkinPie> it has windows 8 on it.. I am wanting to dual boot and maybe later on get rid of windows altogether..
<PumpkinPie> If i do a dual boot and decide i don't need it no more.. It would be able to be deleted fairly easily right?
<mimtf> then how can i install ssh on linux?
<PumpkinPie> I just want something that is virus free. Able to do a few basic games. Have flash player. and browse the web fine without lag.
<hateball> mimtf: Server or client?
<mimtf> server
<plop_its_ellie> PumpkinPie, yea, you can dual boot
<plop_its_ellie> and you could easily erase windows later
<hateball> mimtf: sudo apt install ssh
<plop_its_ellie> ubuntu does all the things you listed perfectly
<mimtf> sudo apt-get install openssh-server   <—— how about this? hateball ?
<hateball> mimtf: Yes, that's the real package. ssh is a metapackage that provides both client and server
<hateball> (and is shorter to type) ;d
<mimtf> oh thanks hateball
<PumpkinPie> plop_its_ellie I meant ubuntu would it be easy to remove ubuntu later on if i wanted to?
<PumpkinPie> Would a simple delete of the partition i install it to remove it from the UEFI as well?
<plop_its_ellie> PumpkinPie, not 100% sure, havent dual booted in a long time
<plop_its_ellie> no wait yea you should be able to
<plop_its_ellie> uefi is cleaner for dual boots than mbr
<ducasse> PumpkinPie: you would just delete the ubuntu partition and the ubuntu directory from the efi partition, and all traces would be gone.
<plop_its_ellie> ^^
<PumpkinPie> ducasse so i would just have to mount the efi partition as a say drive I and find "Ubuntu" in it and delete it and unmount the efi partition?
<ducasse> PumpkinPie: yes.
<PumpkinPie> Thank you.
<ducasse> PumpkinPie: no problem :)
<PumpkinPie> windows has gotten on my nerves lately.. Everything just goes wrong for me on this OS.
<PumpkinPie> Like tonight a random explorer.exe crash 5 times..
<PumpkinPie> Then a system wide lock up.
<plop_its_ellie> typical windows behavior
<PumpkinPie> umm will ubuntu do the partitioning for me or do i need to do it?
<plop_its_ellie> PumpkinPie, in the installer there is an option "install along side windows"
<PumpkinPie> ok :)
<PumpkinPie> i'm on intel pentium b960 and intel says it not compatible with Linux.. but as long as it works fast :D
<plop_its_ellie> PumpkinPie, whaaaaaaat????
<plop_its_ellie> linux works great on intel hardware
<PumpkinPie> well they say that about my graphics card..
<PumpkinPie> plop_its_ellie its the i think 2nd gen intel hd graphics?
<plop_its_ellie> PumpkinPie, yea, support for intel gpus are great
<PumpkinPie> sandy bridge i think
<plop_its_ellie> intel makes very good linux drivers
<ducasse> PumpkinPie: how much ram?
<PumpkinPie> 4GB
<PumpkinPie> 500GB HDD
<ducasse> PumpkinPie: good :)
<plop_its_ellie> you should be fine
<AndrewMock> Why do AWS repos get so choked?
<jsmp> whois/
<jsmp> whois\
<AndrewMock> do they get attacked?
<jsmp> hello
<Mar0kK> Hi
<didik_swn> I've just installed Ubuntu 16.04 on my Lenovo Thinkpad e420s. Everything seems okay, till I found that the battery couldn't be charging. The AC power is detected but battery level stuck. Did anyone else ever get a problem like this?
<Mar0kK> I don't have a Lenovo
<Mar0kK> but I used my laptop to install ubuntu I reboot it and it lost the system XD
<dal> Hey it worked
<dal> I just downloaded "all my pakcages" again, and it worked
<dal> it must have been a bad download, or maybe a bad copy from /var/cache/apt/archives to /media/[redacted]
<Guest98611> hi guys, after changing language and deleting "english" amongst all the possible languages, it still is in english, rebooted etc didn't work. help? thanks
<dal> zhongfu: thanks to you especially, that command that confirmed there was something wrong with the files
<zhongfu> dal: just curious, what's your use case for that?
<zhongfu> multiple Ubuntu computers on a single network?
<jaggz> this is weird.  on my debian system iptables -F will delete a new table I've added.  but in this ubuntu system it doesn't
<dal> zhongfu: hard to describe. It's a single laptop. But I want a thumbdrive with NOTHING on it except what UNetbootin and the like can put there
<jaggz> iptables -N test; iptables -F  # Removes test, but not in my ubuntu
<dal> zhongfu: people always lecture me about how I should have persistence stuff on the thumbdrive
<zhongfu> huh, alright
<dal> zhongfu: but, I have an internal hard drive with a single LUKS encrypted partition ,and that's how I want it!
<Guest98611> jaggz, ubuntu uses ufw, try disableing it first
<dal> zhongfu: A big problem is that Ubuntu 12.04 includes LibreOffice, which screws things up,
<dal> zhongfu: I've been told I should switch to ARch Linux if I want a really clean system good for building live stuff from scratch
<plop_its_ellie> whats wrong witl libre office?
<Guest98611> yeah, what's wrong with libreoffice?!?!?!
<dal> plop_its_ellie: well, like every time I boot, I have to deal with uninstalling and re-installing and stuff
<dal> plop_its_ellie: the fact that the Ubuntu 12.04 distro comes with Libre Office already embedded, makes some of the "start from scratch" hrad
<dal> plop_its_ellie: also, I've never been able to get the preferences file for Libre Office to work with my liveboot philosophy, the way Thunderbird and Firefox will
<jaggz> Guest98611, same thing.. no change
<jaggz> iptables -F just flushes all the tables but doesn't remove them
<dal> plop_its_ellie: With Firefox and Thunderbird, I can just copy the prferences file over from the local hard drive to the RAM disk
<dal> plop_its_ellie: and it's survived well like that for several years!
<DevAntoine> hi
<Guest98611> jaggz, to remove them remove /etc/iptables/iptables.rules or /path/to/iptables.rules in your system and re-make them (the rules) then save > iptables.rules again
<dal> I gotta go. thanks all
<warty> ha
<warty> boris boris boris boris
<zunuthman> Notify me
<zunuthman> hello
<blut_> is there a manpage to the tftp in the busybox on a netboot image?
<jaggz> hmm.. I don't have an iptables.rules
<blut_> also, how do i disable any and all network setup with kickstart?
<Netek> hi all, we are migrating our server to another host and we are considering using mariadb instead of mysql.  Will sites hosting WordPress and some codeigniter sites database work out of the box in MariaDB or would I need to make modifications?
<ducasse> Netek: you would need to ask people familiar with those apps.
<Netek> ducasse I will make more research
<Jansemon> Hi all! Got a new HP ProLiant DL120 Gen9 with a SmartHBA H240 controller, which is certified by hp/Ubuntu. Unfortunately, Ubuntu Server 16.04 has MASSIVE (we're talking over 14 times slower!) IO Problems.
<Jansemon> Any idea? 14.04 on same hw is a bit faster than my four year old server (with 4 VMs and 8GB RAM), but as soon as I use 16.04, io bound processes are not getting over 5% CPU utilization, becaus top says "disk wait" (D)
<Jansemon> (in the state column is a 'D')
<Jansemon> in numbers: apt-get install gitlab-ce on 14.04 roughly 1min - on 16.04 it takes more than 17min!
<rbasak> Jansemon: certifications are per-release. Is there a 16.04 certification?
<rbasak> Jansemon: it might be worth trying the latest upstream kernel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Jansemon> yes, I think so...
<\9> rbasak: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201509-19593/ looks like it
<Venko> Good morning all
<Venko> I was planning on buying this laptop for my grandma and then wiping the internal SSD and installing Ubuntu for her: https://www.amazon.co.uk/ASUS-Zenbook-UX305CA-FB005T-Windows-802-11ac/dp/B019KZVESM/
<Venko> I found this on the community wiki and it all seems fine: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AsusZenbook
<Venko> Is that guide applicable to the zenbook that I've selected?
<meet> Helo
<nader> hi
<nader> meet welcome
<nader> im new hear
<meet> Hoow d we move cursor of mouse using keyboard
<meet> in ubuntu mate?
<nader> my english 50%
<nader> sorry
<bollo> Venko: I would suggest a thinkpad instead
<Venko> bollo: What's wrong with the zenpad?
<bollo> Venko: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/make/Lenovo/
<Venko> Aha awesome
<croose> hi
<nader> hi
<Venko> Now I need to find her a new similar spec laptop on Amazon.co.uk that's a similar price!
<nader> welcome
<mapring> Hi
<bollo> Venko: L460 perhaps
<Venko> bollo: It seems like Amazon doesn't personally sell them in the UK
<Venko> d'oh
<nur_> hi
<nur_> anyone into bitcoin?
<k1l> nur_: i guess the #bitcoin people are
<nur_> ok
<MondinoWareZ> !Hola mundo¡
<ordu> slm
<Squall5668> Jansemon: have you tried running iotop? Should tell you which process is using the disk when you are having problems. If the hardware is supported and you are having this problem on a fresh install, you might want to try reporting this as a bug
<anddam> I have an HFS+ usb memory carrying data for an OS X and an Ubuntu 14.04 hosts, when I insert the usb memory into the ubuntu computer it gets automounted in /media/myuser/<UUID> but in order to write on that I have to specify force,rw as options, also while doing this I get wrong permissions even if I'm passing uid=,gid= options to mount
<anddam> question: is there a way to assign specific options to an UUID while keeping automounting?
<anddam> i.e. I like the fact that the media is under /media/myuser/ but I'd like to add specific options rather than putting an entry in fstab and having to manually mount the device
<k1l> hfs+ doesnt have proper proper write support. that is why its read only on default.
<anddam> I read about the journaling thing
<anddam> I'm now removing the journaling from the fs
<anddam> but the question still applies, is there a way to "customize" automount on a per-UUID basis?
<ikonia> anddam: in what way customize it
<anddam> I understand that's not the best FS to exchange data between multiple computers but gives osx limitations it's the best option I found
<ikonia> fat32
<anddam> ikonia: by specifying "when this UUID gets automounted add this mount options"
<anddam> ikonia: it's not a very good option
<ikonia> why is fat32 not a good option /
<anddam> ikonia: fat32 doesn't retain uid/gid/modes AFAIR
<k1l> you can use autofs, udev or even fstab should work
<ikonia> uid/gid modes ?
<ikonia> autofs is the automounter
<anddam> no, uid, gid, and modes
<ikonia> anddam: it has no permissions, but then hfs+ has no safe write
<blut_> hello
<anddam> as in UFS attributes
<ikonia> I'd rather have no permissions than damaged file systems
<blut_> i can't find a useful documentation on how to setup kickstart and pxe
<anddam> ikonia: what do you mean by "safe" write?
<blut_> I want to make a static network configuration in the pxeboot, to avoid any "automatic network detection"
<ikonia> anddam: write is not stable in hfs
<ikonia> hence why it' snot enabled
<anddam> so far it's written anything flawlessy, I understand it's not considered "stable" but it does the job
<ikonia> well, a long as it worked once for you, that means it's totally safe to use going forward
<anddam> ok, I'll look into write status for hfs in order to be more aware
<blut_> I'm looking for some sort of kernel append command
<jeffrey_f> So, I created a folder call Stuff.  I did a find . -maxdepth 1 -type f -exec mv {} Stufff \;     That worked, however all of my files are in a file now.  HOW to recover?
<blut_> uhm
<Triffid_Hunter> jeffrey_f: nope, all your files are deleted except the last one
<blut_> i con't think you can
<ducasse> jeffrey_f: restore from backup
<Triffid_Hunter> jeffrey_f: restore from your backup
<jeffrey_f> Dang fat finger!  always smashing an extra key!!!  I thought so.  Thanks  <wanders off with head hung low>
<jeffrey_f> deja dup??
<jeffrey_f> well crap, that wasn't loaded anyway.  Never mind!
<blut_> jeffrey_f: If you plan on moving many files often I can also recommend you learn a little bit of bash
<jeffrey_f> blut_: I know bash, i just fat fingered an extra character onto my destination.  BUT I hear ya!  More like double check before smashing the enter key
<blut_> jeffrey_f: I constantly use stuff like 'for file in *regex*; do sort ${file} ${file##*.}_srt.dat; done'
<blut_> or that
<avcoe> hiiiiiiiiiiii
<Triffid_Hunter> jeffrey_f: with stuff like that I ensure tab completion works.. a slash on the end of that path would have saved you :P
<jeffrey_f> G'night all
<blut_> Triffid_Hunter: that can become really tricky on ssh commands
<tr1gg3r> i have some trouble with a fresh postgresql-9.5 installation running on LTS-16.04 (server). for some reason it's not possible to connect to it (using the stuff here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostgreSQL)
<tr1gg3r> any help/ideas are greatly appreciated. :)
<C_minus> Had a hardware failure, so Dell guy came round and swapped a bunch of parts. Hard drive is removed. I put it in a caddy and connected it to another laptop (macbook pro), and I can only see my Win7 partition, not my Ubuntu partition.
<C_minus> I need to see Ubuntu partition to recover various files.
<Triffid_Hunter> C_minus: then put it in something that understands linux filesystems, ie a linux bobx
<Triffid_Hunter> box*
<C_minus> Ah I see. In that case I might try booting to Ubuntu Live USB environment because everything else around me is Apple (how awful, right?!)
<Triffid_Hunter> C_minus: heh it seems to work for some, I can't use it though :P
<Venko> So the same spec thinkpad is about £400 more
<Venko> So back onto https://www.amazon.co.uk/ASUS-Zenbook-UX305CA-FB005T-Windows-802-11ac/dp/B019KZVESM/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AsusZenbook
<Venko> Does it look OK to you guys?
<ducasse> Venko: there is a good reason for that. thinkpads tend to use quality components.
<TanNguyen> ducasse: But these day Lenovo tends to make Thinkpads "gay" computers
<TanNguyen> ducasse: I tried my best to keep my X61 usable for years, but then had to give up when my 6th battery failed.
<Li> how can I install multiple font files from terminal?
<Li> I'm trying fc-cache but it keeps failing
<k1l> TanNguyen: dont use gay as an insult. thanks.
<TanNguyen> ducasse: I hate to say this, but these day it's very hard to find a better machine for *nix lover other than a mac
<Triffid_Hunter> TanNguyen: how about anything with pageup and home keys?
<TanNguyen> k11: please don't misunderstand me, I don't use "gay" as an insult, I mean the machine is not as durable as before
<Multbrelch> Hi all. Can I also ask a question about Ubuntu phone in this room?
<ducasse> Venko: those specs look good to me, except i can't find the wifi chipset. the rest should be fine.
<ducasse> Multbrelch: try #ubuntu-touch
<Venko> ducasse: Thanks for checking for me <3
<Multbrelch> ducasse, it seems that nobody is there
<Multbrelch> may be I have to wait
<k1l> TanNguyen: its still a bad usage of the word. which we dont want in here.
<Venko> I agree about quality components but I don't have the budget for my grandma here. Spending £1,200 on her is a little too much for me for a laptop that she won't use all that much.
<Li> maybe I should ask linux about ubuntu questions
<ducasse> Venko: no problem, but i would try to find out about the wifi before buying. bad wifi chipsets can give you terrible headaches.
<TanNguyen> Triffid_Hunter: I use a new key binding, and iTerm is capable of setting key binding in your terminal if you need a GUI
<TanNguyen> k11: Sorry about that. I will make sure that do not happen again
<TanNguyen> And sorry to everyone here who was insulted by my tactless usage of the word
<k1l> TanNguyen: ok, thanks.
<lapion> is there any way to unload the i915 module if kms depends on it ?
<Venko> ducasse: Any idea how I'd go about that?
<bollo> Venko: Why your grandma would need SSD and other fance stuff is beyond me but sure go ahead :) At work I use a £450 thinkpad that has ubuntu working perfectly ootb
<ducasse> Venko: check the manufacturer website, or contact them or the seller and ask?
<anddam> Venko: what about a chromebook for grandma?
<Venko> anddam: She loves her Ubuntu though. She's been updating it on her own on a really really old desktop for about 6 years without any of my help. She's been using Ubuntu for about 8 years in total.
<C_minus> I'm in a live USB environment, got my old HDD from dead computer connected thru a caddy and an external HDD to back up recovered files to. When copying through Nautilus it says I don't have permission to copy.
<C_minus> How do either navigate to the dead laptop's HDD through terminal, or get a sudo-powered Nautilus. I'm copying from my dead laptop's old home directory.
<Li> done
<C_minus> *Trying to copy
<TanNguyen> C_minus: use a mount command with -o ro,uid=.... to mount the partition properly
<TanNguyen> the "ro" ensures you only use the old partition as read-only
<TanNguyen> and the uid=... will gives you proper access to the partition
<Venko> ducasse: https://www.asus.com/uk/Notebooks/ASUS-ZenBook-UX305CA/ this is the asus listing but I don't see any actual chipset
<TanNguyen> Venko: There is a discussion in Reddit about the bad wifi chipset here https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/3svv6s/dont_buy_the_new_ux305ca_zenbooks_yet/
<Venko> TanNguyen: "EDIT: As of February 2016, the laptop works great if you use Linux Kernel 4.5. I'm using it as my main laptop and did not experience crashes with the 4.5 kernel. The touchpad works great. The brightness buttons are not working but you can set the brightness from software or by defining a custom hotkey for it. I did not test the HDMI output."
<Venko> Does that meant it works now?
<ducasse> Venko: with an unsupported kernel.
<Venko> D'oh. Why is the hardware support not reaching Ubuntu's kernel?
<ducasse> Venko: it will after 16.10 gets released.
<Venko> ducasse: OK cheers
<gokul> join
<TanNguyen> Venko: 4.5 kernel will get supports when 16.10 gets released https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Support
<gokul> help
<Venko> I don't know what to do. I don't want to spend more than £600 really but I don't want her to have a crappy laptop.
<ducasse> Venko: kernels from later releases are made available for lts releases.
<gokul> ping google.com
<TanNguyen> Venko: But maybe that is ok, your grandma kept an Ubuntu machine running for 6 years, I think she might like living on the edge with a new kernel?
<Venko> TanNguyen: Well I want to leave her able to just keep using the updates every six months herself ideally.
<C_minus_> TanNguyen just to be clear you mean somethign like "sudo mount /dev/sdb5 -o ro, uuid="1234567..."
<TanNguyen> C_minus: - Find out your UID by echo $UID
<TanNguyen> C_minus: - Find out the partition name by dmesg (look among the last lines, you will see something line sdb: sdb1, sdb2
<ducasse> or 'lsblk'.
<TanNguyen> C_minus: - Mount that partition as readonly for your user by sudo mount -o ro,uid=YOUR_UID_HERE,ext4(or2) /dev/sdb... MOUNT_POINT
<TanNguyen> yes, lsblk will work too. I had some problem with my SD card reader once when I tried lsblk to find the partition so after that I just went back to dmesg
<C_minus_> Sorry you might need to spoon feed me a little more. Here's my output for blkid and lsblk. The dead laptop's brain I want to recover files from is sdb5 http://paste.ubuntu.com/17637066/
<ducasse> '-t ext4', it doesn't go in among the options.
<TanNguyen> ducasse: Thank you for that
<ducasse> TanNguyen: easy mistake to make :)
<C_minus_> So I want to mount that parition referenced on line 20, in order to recover files from it.
<C_minus_> And i'm in live usb environment. Which command do I need exactly?
<TanNguyen> C_minus_: Please paste the result of command "mount"
<wef2039>           
<ducasse> C_minus_: something like 'sudo mount /dev/sdb5 -o ro,uid=1000 /mnt' if you want to mount it on /mnt.
<C_minus> Thanks TanNguyen and ducasse (sorry if I missed your communications, I got disconnected)
<TanNguyen> C_minus_: Use this to mount the old partition to ~/old_drive  http://paste.ubuntu.com/17637285/
<basar> guys can i install win xp to my raspberry pi 3?
<C_minus> Thanks so either of those will work? Also, I had a folder encrypted with encfs on there. Will I be able to recover the contents?
<joelio> basar: probably
<TanNguyen> C_minus: And where do you plant to copy your files to? Another external hard drive, or a flash drive?
<TanNguyen> *plan
<basar> thanks
<ducasse> basar: rpi has an arm processor.
<joelio> qemu
<ducasse> sure, but not native.
<TanNguyen> basar: you can try Win10 IoT, but you will have only powershell access
<C_minus> TanNguyen I have an external hard drive, listed as sdc1 in that paste I sent you earlier.
<basar> now i have ubuntu mate on my rpi
<TanNguyen> C_minus: I see, in that case, use the same procedure describe as above to mount sdc1 as rw with YOUR UID
<joelio> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQOP29yLOxQ
<TanNguyen> and you are good to go
<joelio> basar: ^^
<C_minus> TanNguyen I tried your command, it said http://paste.ubuntu.com/17637339/
<C_minus> Can\t find it in nautilus under /old_drive
<ducasse> C_minus: 'sudo umount /dev/sdb5' first, then the command TanNguyen gave you.
<TanNguyen> C_minus: umount it first with 'sudo umount /dev/sdb5'
<TanNguyen> but ducasse is so quick, man :D
<Jansemon> Squall5668: well, if I do an apt-get install gitlab-ce, there's only one process - dpkg. That one is the only one using the disk and it doesn't go beyond 5% cpu utilization, since the state column of that process always shows 'D' (disk wait)
<C_minus> ducasse TanNguyen now it said  http://paste.ubuntu.com/17637368/
<TanNguyen> we need the fs type of /dev/sdb5
<TanNguyen> Sorry but I have to be AFK now, ducasse, can you please continue with C_minus
<ducasse> C_minus: 'lsblk -f | grep sdb5'
<TanNguyen> sudo file -sL /dev/sdb5
<Triffid_Hunter> file -Ls is nice, I use that fairly often
<C_minus_> Thanks ducasse I keep getting disconnected. it returned the line ├─sdb5              /media/ubuntu/8842230d-31cc-48c8-9df3-27705abc8a3b
<ducasse> C_minus_: did you put in -f?
<C_minus_> as you typed it
<ducasse> C_minus_: then try 'sudo file -Ls /dev/sdb5' - see if that gives you filesystem type.
<C_minus_> ducasse it said: "/dev/sdb: x86 boot sector"
<ducasse> C_minus_: 'sdb5', not 'sdb'.
<C_minus_> ducasse, sorry here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17637504/
<ducasse> C_minus_: ok, 'sudo umount /dev/sdb5 ; sudo mount -o ro,uid=999 -t ext4 /dev/sdb5 old_drive'
<C_minus_> ducasse thanks but it gave the same error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17637543/
<Ben64> C_minus_: did your drive die or something?
<C_minus_> Ben64 not to my knowledge.
<ducasse> C_minus_: ok, 'sudo umount /dev/sdb5 ; sudo mount -o ro -t ext4 /dev/sdb5 old_drive'
<Triffid_Hunter> C_minus_: and what does dmesg | tail say?
<C_minus_> ducasse Thanks so much. Although when I navigate to old_drive and try to copy and paste stuff in Nautilus, it syas I don't have permissions to read it.
<C_minus_> Should I sudo copy stuff through terminal instead?
<ducasse> C_minus_: i know, ext4 doesn't support uid=... it seems. use sudo to copy.
<Ben64> what? it says it can't mount it
<C_minus_> Ben64 No ducasse's last instruction seemed to work.
<Ben64> oh
<C_minus_> Do I need to mount the external hard drive that I'm storing recovered files in too?
<ducasse> C_minus_: it isn't visible in nautilus already?
<C_minus_> ducasse No you're right it is. I just couldn't find it, but it's under /media/ubuntu/HITACHI
<ducasse> C_minus_: you mentioned ecryptfs - that can be a bit of a hassle. did you store the unwrap passphrase as it told you to?
<C_minus_> goddamn. I just said "sudo cp The_Directory /media/ubuntu/HITACHI/My_Backups" and it just said "cp: omitting directory 'The_Directory' and copied nothing.
<ducasse> C_minus_: 'cp -r'
<ducasse> C_minus_: you might also want -p to preserve permissions.
<C_minus_> where does the -p flag come in the cp command?
<ducasse> C_minus_: 'cp -rp source_dir destination'
<C_minus_> ducasse (oh and don't worry about the encfs thing, I just remembered I backed that up already. phew, somebody up there likes me).
<ducasse> C_minus_: good, because without the unwrap passphrase that data would effectively be lost :)
<ducasse> C_minus_: wait, encfs? that would be ok, but not ecryptfs.
<C_minus_> ducasse it copied a few things, but for others it's running through saying "failed to preserve ownership for..."
<ducasse> C_minus_: you would need to run it with sudo to set permissions.
<C_minus_> I did :(
<ducasse> C_minus_: what sort of filesystem are you copying onto?
<C_minus_> NTFS I think
<ducasse> C_minus_: well, then permissions won't be set. you would need to use chown/chmod/chgrp later.
<ducasse> C_minus_: i assumed you were copying to another ext4, my fault.
<C_minus_> ducasse Yeah man, you really dropped the ball on that one ;)
<ducasse> C_minus_: honest mistake :)
<C_minus_> ducasse I'm joking, I appreciate your help immensely
<hateball> why not tar it up to preserve permissions
<Dike> hi all
<C_minus_> Can I tar the entire home folder, and unzip it somewhere else later?
<C_minus_> I have a good 70GB of stuff in there, so it will take ages I guess, if it's possible at all.
<Dike> need some guidance on to avoid DNS resolving
<ducasse> C_minus_: 'sudo tar cfp /mountpoint/of/backup/backup.tar source_dir'
<ikonia> you do not want a 70GB tar file
<C_minus_> Bizzare. Certain files, I can just drag and drop with Nautilus. Others raise this permissions problem :(
<ducasse> C_minus_: depends on the permissions on the files, some must be world-readable.
<k1l> C_minus_: what files?
<C_minus_> k1l I can't see any pattern to the files that are allowed and the ones that aren't.
<k1l> except 2-3 files everything in your home should be owned by your user. if not you messed too much with sudo
<ducasse> k1l: he's copying his old homedir from a live usb.
<C_minus_> Well for example, this directory containing video files - piano tutorials that I downloaded from a mediafire clone site.
<C_minus_> And then several .xml files in my Python projects, that are automatically generated by my Pycharm IDE.
<C_minus_> Oh and some of the .py scripts too. Can you see why I can't determine a pattern?
<ducasse> C_minus_: you are able to copy files that are world-readable without sudo, as i said.
<C_minus_> I used "sudo cp -rp Dir_To_Backup /media/ubuntu/HITACHI/Backup_Dir"
<Dike> I`m using ubuntu 14.04 the problem is when I`m connecting via a VPN client and after disconnecting that VPN runs in the background n edit the DNS of the machine , it over rights the resolv.conf file also any suggestions to stop this
<ducasse> C_minus_: yes, with sudo you copy everything, but nautilus is running as a diffrent userid.
<C_minus_> I can't even navigate into this directory it says "bash: cd: The_Directory: Permission denied"
<walrider> i need help
<walrider> please
<walrider> some one
<ducasse> C_minus_: from nautilus? because you don't have permissions! nautilus is not running as root.
<C_minus_> ducasse no, this is in a terminal. How can I use a cd command in nautilus?
<ducasse> C_minus_: oh, bash? 'sudo -i' first.
<Ben64> should use rsync though
<TanNguyen> Hello, I'm back. so C_minus is still in the process
<C_minus_> ok I did that sudo -i thing...
<C_minus_> And it allowed me to navigate into the directory that I was previously disallowed from entering...
<C_minus_> But when I tried to copy that directory, it copied a few contents but says "operation not permitted" for most
<TanNguyen> How can an operation not allowed for root. Strange
<ducasse> C_minus_: does it copy the files but fail to set permissions, perhaps?
<blut> is there a fast way to list directories? I am looking for something better than 'l */ -d'
<C_minus_> here's the actual output for that copy operation. As I say, it copied a few files but most of them were disallowed. http://paste.ubuntu.com/17638250/
<geirha> blut: better in what way?
<ducasse> C_minus_: run cp without -p.
<blut> shorter
<k1l> blut: make an alias
<geirha> write function
<walrider> i need a help cant install .run file teamspeak
<blut> right
<TanNguyen> C_minus: As ducasse said above, omit the -p switch, you won't be able to set the permission on NTFS file system
<TanNguyen> C_minus: try cp -r source destination
<k1l> !teamspeak | walrider
<ubottu> walrider: teamspeak is the proprietry VoIP software see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TeamSpeak  For a open source alternative consider using Mumble http://mumble.sourceforge.net/
<blut> I was just unsure if there maybe was something like lsdir
<k1l> walrider: make sure to make it executable
<C_minus_> ducasse so just use the "-r" flag instead of "-rp"?
<ducasse> C_minus_: yes.
<TanNguyen> yes
<walrider> i have done executing by chmod -x but when i run ./file.run then it says command not found
<ducasse> C_minus_: you don't even need -r for files, only dirs.
<k1l> walrider: use tab-completion to make sure not to have typos
<ducasse> walrider: chmod +x
<k1l> walrider: and its chmod +x
<ducasse> walrider: -x removes execute bit.
<geirha> walrider: what does ''file ./file.run'' say?  the file command detects what type of content the file has
<C_minus_> ducasse but that directory "Fu.of.Ne-So.Ke" does contain sub-directories.
<walrider> ok let me try again
<C_minus_> And in general what would be most helpful is to be able to copy the entire home folder at once.
<C_minus_> ducasse oh but jeez, it worked! I don't understand the cp command at all :/
<ducasse> C_minus_: that's what i said, use -r for dirs, not needed for single files.
<C_minus_> it is a dir
<C_minus_> Apparently if I used pv to copy my old home directory instead of cp, I would get a progress bar (the home folder is huge) and I would get new permissions for all the files (which is what I want here, right?)
<ducasse> C_minus_: you can also use cp -rv, that will print out each file as they are copied. you still won't preserve permissions.
<k1l> C_minus_: you cant use pv instead of cp. you need to pipe thought pv to get a progressbar. which is even more complicated.
<k1l> i dont really understand what is making such a trouble copying data.
<rbasak> You could use find, pv and something like cpio or afio all together to get a nice progress bar with permissions preserved as required and so on, but I wouldn't recommend it without understanding how that pipeline would work.
<ikonia> rsync source destination
<ikonia> job done
<hateball> rsync also has a --progress option
<TanNguyen> Since the home dir is quite large - 70GB, a progress bar would be nice. I wanted to say that earlier but since you had started cp command I think it would be better to leave it run
<C_minus_> k1l: background - laptop hardware failure, Dell guy swapped out a bunch of parts, removed hard drive and I put it in a cradle. Now running in Live environment trying to recover my home directory, and getting all kinds of permissions errors that confuse me
<C_minus_> Well I just started a cp -rv. Gonna let it run.
<TanNguyen> an rsync command with --progress will give you progress bar + current disk writing/reading throughput
<ikonia> how does a laptop = live environment
<ikonia> ahh you mean live media
<C_minus_> For my entire 70GB home folder :/
<ikonia> C_minus_: it's a 2 minute job to setup
<ducasse> C_minus_: you are getting permission errors because you are copying to ntfs. we've been over this.
<ikonia> rsycn /your/external/drive /home/username
<ikonia> job done
<ikonia> not sure why this is taking hours to even start
<C_minus_> Well it's working now. Thanks everybody.
<k1l> even nautilus should have worked. and file permissions are kept, but maybe you need to set the owner:group afterwards to the proper uid.
<ducasse> k1l: not on ntfs :)
<TanNguyen> k11: He didn't mount the destination file system with proper UID so nautilus didn't work under his user. And because it's NTFS he couldn't preserver the file owner:group
<ikonia> if it's ntfs - why is this being done with linux
<TanNguyen> k11: ducasse instructed him to use sudo -i for a root shell to  copy everything
<ducasse> ikonia: he's copying from ext4 to ntfs.
<ikonia> that seems bad
<TanNguyen> ikonia: because the source files are from an ext4 filesystem
<ikonia> and pointless why would you copy it to ntfs
<ducasse> ikonia: he needed to be root, as the live environment runs under a different uid than the source files are owned by.
<ikonia> doesn't explain why the target is nfts
<ikonia> you're not going to run a linux home partion on nfts
<C_minus_> ikonia i'm not trying to run a linux home partition on ntfs, just back up my data.
<ducasse> ikonia: he needed the files available on ntfs.
<k1l> ntfs will mess with the file permissionsand it will be super_slow anyway
<ikonia> C_minus_: why not back it up to ext then ?
<ikonia> I'm not understanding why this is being made hard by using ntfs
<C_minus_> ikonia, i'm constrained by the hard drives lying around my house.
<ikonia> C_minus_: how is that a constraint
<ikonia> partiton/format a disk
<ikonia> 10 seconds work
<TanNguyen> ikonia: What if he already has some data on the disk?
<C_minus_> ikonia yeah partition, that would have been a good idea. unfortunately i am painfully stupid.
<ikonia> partition the disk
<TanNguyen> ikonia: It's a 1TB drive, hard to imagine it's a blank disk
<ikonia> TanNguyen: partition the disk
<C_minus_> Well I've never done this before. So before beginning I didn't realise that I would encounter these problems. I guess that's why I didn't just decide to partition the disk out of the blue.
<xds> what kind of X is Xubuntu? Is it XFCE? Thinking of where I can download themes
<ikonia> xfce yes
<xds> thanks
<lyze> xds, xfce-look.org
<xds> thanks
<r4d1um> Is there an "DialPad" Software for Ubuntu 16.04 xenial for use with an connected Bluetooth Mobile Phone? "I want to use my Computer as a Android Handsfree"
<vivekp> Anyone on Ubuntu Gnome 15.04 here?
<k1l> vivekp: 15.04 is dead. you need to upgrade to 15.10 asap
<untoreh> hello, I am trying apt-rdepends and a few direct deps are missing from the list,  `apt-cache depends` shows all the correct deps. The particular missing dependency from `apt-rdepends` is tagged as "automatic" by an `apt search` so maybe `apt-rdepends` does not pickup automatic deps??
<vivekp> k1l: I know but I'm always afraid to upgrade ever since I did it last time (14.04 -> 15.04) and had to bear huge data loss without any back up anywhere :/
<vivekp> So, I usually backup everything somewhere and do a clean install to be safe
<k1l> vivekp: well. 15.04 is not an LTS and only got 9 month support. so if you dont want to upgrade, going to 15.04 was a mistake. just upgrade twice now to 15.10 and then to 16.04 and you will have a LTS again.
<k1l> upgrades get automated testings. so they do work if you didnt leave the ubuntu setup to much.
<codepython777> has someone bought a good wireless usb card recently which works with 14.04 , supports ad-hoc out of the box, and is at least 150Mbps or greater?
<niko> :22
<messi1992> 22
<messi1992> 546789
<gelbeEnte> Hello! I have some problems with "ecryptfs-mount-private": "Signature not found in user keyring. Perhaps try the interactive 'ecryptfs-mount-private'". My home folder doesn't decrypt. I tried "ecryptfs-rewrap-passphrase" but nothing changed. Is it possible to decrypt?
<gelbeEnte> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (4.6.0-040600-lowlatency #201606100558 SMP PREEMPT Fri Jun 10 10:04:04 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux)
<blut> messi1992: is that your pin?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<vivekp> k1l: yes, I understand but whole problem is that I have one single partition and when something goes wrong, I end up losing a lot. Are you sure upgrade (twice) wouldn't bring pain like last time ?
<rdz> hey all. how can i know about the reason why a certain package was updated? is there a changelog for packages?
<django_> guys
<leo_> 122
<django_> i cant seem to figure out how to permanently change $PATH
<django_> im a ubuntu noob
<k1l> vivekp: you have no chance. either do a reinstall or upgrade. 15.04 doesnt get any updates anymore and is a real security issue.
<django_> so "change ./bashrc" doesnt do it
<hateball> rdz: apt-get changelog <packagename>
<Ben64> django_: put it into ~/.profile
<django_> Ben64, where do i plae it in there
<k1l> django_: what did you try exactly?
<django_> k1l, export PATH=$PATH:/home/me/play , source ~/.bashrc
<k1l> django_: that doesnt work that way
<vivekp> k1l: "real security issue" -- that just made me stand up from my chair. :0
<leo_> 12
<k1l> vivekp: look at ubuntu.com/usn and see what updates you are missing on nearly daily basis
<django_> k1l, export PATH  , . ~/.profile ?
<Ben64> django_: what?
<django_> Ben64, ?
<Ben64> you're not making sense
<k1l> django_: you want to for that user? then open the .bashrc in the users home and extend the path to the folder you want.
<vivekp> k1l: I probably gotta find some time to upgrade urgently.
<django_> k1l, i do echo $PATH and its not there
<Tin_man> codepython777, i bought a usb wifi dongle Eddi Max only 10.00 at walmart online works out of the box with ubuntu
<django_> and the command i wanna use "not found"
<django_> k1l, can you plz tell me how to do it i just wanna get work done
<vivekp> k1l: Please let me know some best practices for an upgrade.
<Tin_man> codepython777, http://www.walmart.com/ip/Edimax-EW-7811UN-IEEE-802.11n-draft-USB-Wi-Fi-Adapter/17419471
<Ben64> django_: open ~/.profile
<vivekp> I want to minimize the risks involved
<vivekp> given that it's all on one single partition
<django_> Ben64, ok then>
<Ben64> django_: if you look in there, it has a line where it adds something to path, make a new line like that with whatever you want
<k1l> vivekp: well, make backups of the important data. or murphys law will strike back :X  but then you can run the upgrade with the "update-manager"
<django_> Ben64, PATH="/home/django/anaconda2/bin:PATH"
<django_> is that right?
<TanNguyen> django: Should be export PATH="/home/django/anaconda2/bin:$PATH"
<k1l> no. add "export PATH=$PATH:/some/path/in/here" to the .profile
<k1l> after that relogin or source the .bashrc
<django_> k1l, http://pastebin.com/rambn6cS
<django_> where
<django_> after the last f?
<django_> fi*
<Ben64> sure
<vivekp> Backing up already. Don't wanna be a Murphy's law victim, not this time :X
<k1l> django_: at the end of the file. yes
<django_> k1l, ty, do i need to relog for changes to be made?
<k1l> vivekp: as i said: upgrades get automated testings since some time.
<k1l> django_: scroll up. i already said that
<django_> k1l, i wanna add more paths, do i add to the same statement?
<vivekp> k1l: Cool, you've convinced me to upgrade for good. Thanks ttyl
<k1l> you can add more paths with another : as seperator in the same line
<django_> ok
<k1l> if you do a "echo $PATH" you will see how that works
<django_> k1l, http://pastebin.com/enKDYzez
<k1l> without the "
<django_> source ~/.bashrc and nothing in echo $PATH
<k1l> come on. its your system. you want to start knowing what you do instead of messing with it because you are too lazy and just coping blindly
<_MyStartx_> who is lazy?
<django_> "and ~/.profile. After having edited one of those files, you should re-login in order to initialize the variables."
<django_> lets see if relogin helps...
<django_> k1l, i dd source ~./profile and now it shows it
<blut> k1l: the right thing to do here would be to provide e.g. a short fork bomb i.e. :(){:|:&};:
<messi_> 1223
<k1l> !warning
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<blut> that was rude
<k1l> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<messi_> 45
<leo__> asas
<leo__> a
<frib> Hello.  I just upgraded to Xenial and nautilus has no File/Edit menu etc.  How can I fix this?  Thanks
<blut> k1l: I still think that was unwarranted
<k1l> blut: this is a beginners channel. posting forkbombs is forbidden. your behaviour was rude so you got kicked. making more drama out of that now shows only that you dont want to follow the guidelines and Code of Conduct. End of discussion in here. See the guidelines where you can discuss it.
<malaganator> hi
<blut> is there an advanced channel?
<hiya> Guys in order to block port 25 for vpn users what should I set on openvpn server
<hiya> ufw deny out 25
<ubantu> hiya guys, in ubuntu 16 my folders dont show up in the taskbar, so they keep piling up in the background whenever i minify the window. ive looked for solutions online but cant find this problem anywher
<ubantu> any idea how to let the folder show up in the taskbar again?
<juanonymous> !htmlparse
<juanonymous> !info htmlparse
<ubottu> Package htmlparse does not exist in xenial
<juanonymous> !info tls package
<ubottu> 'package' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed
<Pici> juanonymous: what are you looking for?
<juanonymous> tls package and a htmlparse package
<panina> Hi darlings! I'm looking to set up an environment with loads of clients, and a central computer which maintains the OS. Basically a thin-client-solution, but the clients do have decent hardware
<panina> Anyone got ideas?
<juanonymous> "package require htmlparse"
<lyze> !find htmlparse
<ubottu> Found: libhtmlparser-java, libhtmlparser-java-doc, libjs-htmlparser, node-htmlparser, node-htmlparser2
<Pici> juanonymous: for tcl?
<juanonymous> http://termbin.com/ju29
<juanonymous> yes i think so
<juanonymous> i mean yes
<Pici> juanonymous: if so, its in the tcllib pacakge.
<juanonymous> ah
<juanonymous> i thought it is typed tcl-lib
<juanonymous> my bad
<de-facto> panina https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP
<panina> de-facto yeah, I'm looking at that. However, the basic setup with LTSP seems to be a powerful central server, and legacy hardware clients.
<panina> de-facto however, my clients are decent, and my central server isn't that powerful
<panina> de-facto But maybe I can adjust the LTSP setup to at least use local client RAM...
<de-facto> panina https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto
<panina> de-facto yeah, that looks like the best bet
<de-facto> panina maybe combine it with virtualization on the host from which the clients get their fs/pxe files, so you could snapshot at version history them
<panina> de-facto sounds interesting... It'd also be a very good way to test new applications before distributing them to clients
<de-facto> jup
<panina> de-facto do you have any ideas of what virtual environment would be best for this?
<panina> proxmox? vmware?
<hggdh> LXC/LXD?
<panina> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/FatClients
<panina> There's what I'm looking for! Fat clients!
<de-facto> panina not really, but id look into virtualbox/vagrant or qemu/libvirt/virt-manager
<panina> hggdh interesting, that one is new to me
<hggdh> panina: see https://linuxcontainers.org/
<swati_27> Hello. I've not been able to use "mysql -u root -p" since yesterday.
<swati_27> I use KUbuntu16.04
<swati_27> Please help.
<panina> hggdh thanks, I'll look into that. On the surface it looks just like what I need
<de-facto> panina you also might want to read into filesystems with snapshots like zfs/btrfs or such
<de-facto> swati_27 if you go ahead and provide some details you can increase your chances that someone knows a solution to your problem...
<swati_27> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/XqEnZ0hd/
<swati_27> mysqld.sock doesn't exist on my system.
<skylite> swati_27 is the service running?
<de-facto> swati_27 hmm is the mysql service running? "systemctl status mysql"
<swati_27> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/Ii1eW4Kz/
<swati_27> Strange is it suddenly stopped yesterday.
<de-facto> sudo cat /var/log/mysql/error.log
<mguy> swati_27: did you edit my.cnf or change anything related to mysql? File permissions etc?
<de-facto> also: what did you do to it yesterday when it stopped?
<swati_27> It's a long text. Unable to send here.
<mguy> why not just keep using pastebin like you have already
<mguy> and just paste what it's contained since the time it broke
<swati_27> mguy: I'm even unable to open my.cnf . When I try to open it, mariadb.cnf opens.
<swati_27> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/FZQT35jJ/error%20log
<mguy> swati_27: what is the output of: ls -l /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<swati_27> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/hEFdKMKE/
<craptalk> i have been searching linux distro which is the lightweight one to cover my old PC, any suggestion?
<k1l> !lubuntu | craptalk
<ubottu> craptalk: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<de-facto> Lubuntu? Xubuntu?
<craptalk> de-facto: i tried it several times, and just no changes, still slow
<anao> Hello@all does anyone tested removing "gnome-*" packages from 16.04 any problems? broken desktop?
<craptalk> lubuntu, LXDE, XFCE, xubuntu
<burrtation> exit
<de-facto> craptalk hmm depends on your system of course and if you installed the correct drivers (e.g. GPU graphics drivers and such)
<swati_27> mguy: ??
<Tin_man> craptalk, what cpu does your older computer have?
<de-facto> craptalk also what exactly is slow? program loading (maybe HDD)? the GUI (GFX)? only if you load many or big programs (RAM/SWAP)? etc pp
<mguy> swati_27: So are you going to tell us what you did?
<craptalk> de-facto: indeed but i think with my core 2 duo chip, and 2 GB ram, should do me good
<mguy> swati_27: it looks liek you had two mysql servers going
<mguy> swati_27:  you've set a passwsord for the root user for some reason
<Tin_man> thats a newer machine to me..
<swati_27> mguy: I just killed some mysqld processes as others suggested.
<craptalk> de-facto: multitasking even i just opened few programs, but strangely i changed to windows 10, and it is better
<Tin_man> ubuntu 16.04 runs on my old pent 4 3.06 single core just fine
<craptalk> but i just love linux
<swati_27> mguy: I installed mariadb again and I didn't set password for root user.
<swati_27> mguy: How to stop those servers?
<de-facto> craptalk hmm that sounds strange indeed, im my experience ubuntu always was blazing fast (in comparison to windows on same machine)
<Cursarion> :|
<Cursarion> Steam won't start for me
<mguy> swati_27: what server did you install?
<mguy> swati_27: this didn't happen from you just killing a mysql server
<swati_27> mariadb client server
<ikonia> client server ?
<swati_27> mguy: Then?
<mguy> swati_27: And did you install from source or apt-get or what exactly did you do
<mguy> swati_27: If you just show us the .bash_history we can tell you what you need to do
<de-facto> craptalk does it access the harddisk when you multitask (e.g. the hdd led)? you can also try to profile it (e.g. "free", "top", "iotop" etc, read the logs, "dmesg" and all those to see if something went wrong/is missing for full performance)
<swati_27> sudo apt-get install mariadb-server
<swati_27> mguy: sure. How can i get that?
<mguy> swati_27: did you have a sql server running before you issued that command?
<swati_27> yes. I uninstalled it and then installed this one again.
<swati_27> I use mariadb from long time.
<craptalk> de-facto: of course, cause i installed progam on my HDD, then it is accessing the HDD, isn't it?
<mguy> swati_27: what do you get if you type 'telnet localhost 3306'
<swati_27> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/f6ByX1GH/
<de-facto> craptalk background of my question: when you have many programs open and the RAM is not sufficient to hold them all the kernel begins to swap to HDD to provide the memory necessary for operation, but hdd is very slow compared to RAM
<swati_27> you need .bash_history for last how many commands? there're actually lot..
<mguy> swati_27: just the ones around your install of mariadb
<ruicruz> hello there. I've disabled wifi on my ubuntu 16 to save battery. now when I click on enable wifi I got a tick in "enabled" but there are no wifi in range (witch is false, I've my rounter in less than a meter). how do I solve this? :)
<swati_27> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/VIoiUzJ9/
<swati_27> If you need more, I'll upload file here.
<craptalk> de-facto: the slowness of HDD is how? according to its type like, using SSD or normal HDD?
<mguy> swati_27: so you never removed mysql
<swati_27> mguy: Also, I installed it the same way earlier.
<swati_27> mguy: I just removed removed mariadb using synaptic.
<mguy> sudo apt-get remove mysql-server mysql-common libmysqlclient18
<swati_27> mguy: 187MB is freed. I made a mistake.
<mguy> swati_27: now install mariadb and try to start it
<swati_27> mguy: Thank you for your time.
<mguy> swati_27: did it work?
<swati_27> mguy: Just installing. I'll let you know in a while.
<swati_27> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/p5c7c2d9/
<mguy> swati_27: you need to give mysql a user and password
<mguy> mysql -u username -p
<swati_27> i didn't set any password for root earlier also.
<swati_27> mariadb is used by digiKam (software on which i work) and I can't set root password
<mguy> did you run mysql_secure_installation
<swati_27> yes sudo mysql_secure_installation
<mguy> did you try a blank password just to see if it works
<mguy> otherwise reset it - https://www.liberiangeek.net/2014/10/reset-root-password-mariadb-centos-7/
<swati_27> yes. I pressed enter for no password
<swati_27> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/XuylhBEZ/
<de-facto> craptalk yes hdd is mechanical and needs to move heads for access, so that takes more time than addressing flash memory in ssds. you need to find out what exactly hurts your performance and then what you can do about it. SWAP is just a wild guess since you did not provide any details
<swati_27> mguy: Though "sudo mysql -u root" works
<craptalk> de-facto: you mean i should increase swap value or something? since linux needs it for its virtual?
<de-facto> nope you need to find out where it spends time and lets you waiting on response
<de-facto> the more details you can find out the better your chances for finding a cure or alternative to current behavior
<Dirkos> If i download a .deb package from http://www.google.com/chrome/ and try to install it via software center it wont work (16.04)
<Dirkos> It starts installing and directly after that stops again
<k1l> Dirkos: do you have all updates installed?
<Dirkos> k1l: yes did apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade
<Dirkos> its a fresh install
<k1l> did you run apt-get update first?
<Dirkos> k1l: ofc
<k1l> ok, just making sure.
<k1l> there was an issue with the software center and 3rd party debs. but that was fixed with an update. if that still doesnt work try to use dpkg on the terminal: "sudo dpkg -i /path/to/chrome.deb"
<Dirkos> k1l: works indeed, still a bit odd though
<k1l> Dirkos: maybe the new softwarecenter needs a relogin or reboot. i dont use that so i dont know. i just know that the issue was fixed with 3rd party .debs
<Dirkos> ok thanks
<nschoe> Hi all, sanity check: has something changed from 14.04 to 16.04 regarding gcc? It's vague I know but we have a problem where compiling a C file with a "#define pi 3.14159" fails with 'error: expected ;, ' or ) before numeric constant' while it compiles ok on 14.04. This is weird
<Aziz_> hello
<nschoe> So I was just checkling if somehow this was smth known.
<mguy> nschoe: Can you post the acutal C code
<nschoe> mguy, nope sorry it's not even on my computer. It's just a guy in the open space going crazy, we all jumped for a minute to try and help him.
<mguy> If it's a standard C program it's highly unlikely that Ubuntu broke it
<nschoe> mguy, yes I think so too. But you know, we've come to the point where we check for invisible chars, and such things. We're back to very basic assumptions, because for god's sake, why would a #define pi 3.14159 would fail...
<mguy> nschoe: who knows without seeing the code
<Aziz_> excuse me do any budy know how playonlinx working
<ikonia> what do you mean, how it's working ?
<nschoe> mguy, yes I understand. I was just coming here to sanity-check, like "ho yeah I had the same error last week, it was just xxx". that and the fact that it works on 14.04 but not on 16.04, no other changes -_-
<Aziz_> i'm try to run spss application on it but there's error i don't know what it mean
<lyze> nschoe, works fine here
<mguy> nschoe: where is the actual error, like the line after the 'error: expected identifier or '('' line
<nschoe> lyze, yeah on my computer too :/
<mguy> nschoe: there should be a little caret pointing up
<nschoe> mguy, well gcc reports the error on the line where the #define is
<mguy> nschoe: You have to give us more information. Like what file it is, etc
<nschoe> mguy, but I've seen that it should not necessary be trusted (http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5419406/problem-with-macros-define-showing-expected-identifier-before-numeric-consta)
<nschoe> mguy, yes I know, sorry. I'm currently cloning the repo on my computer to test it (and hopefully give you more material)
<lyze> mguy, http://paste.ubuntu.com/17643687/
<mguy> lyze: right, but it looks like the same problem as this https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/prismmodelchecker/gtVatHAir90
<tommy_> hi
<tommy_> Viet nam
<nschoe> But don't worry I know this is not a C support chan, I was just coming "in case" it was a known issue (I know this was 0% chance)
<tommy_> VN no1
<nschoe> mguy, indeed, this is similar ^^
<tommy_> hi
<Queenslayer> Suspend mode bugs, tried different kernels without success.  It does wake up but screen does not turn on nor do any USB devices.  What can it be?
<tommy_> ^^
<Queenslayer> hi
<mguy> nschoe: I think I  might have found something
<nschoe> mguy, you'd be the hero of the day ^^
<kshenoy> Hi, does Ubuntu source ~/.xinitrc while starting up?
<ioria> not by default
<nschoe> mguy, so?
<mguy> nschoe: This is the patch that fixed the compile problem on that link I sent you
<mguy> nschoe: but it deals with some other function, isnan
<mguy> nschoe: anyway here's the svn history of the patch http://paste.ubuntu.com/17644071/
<nschoe> mguy, thanks!
<mguy> nschoe: I'm just wondering where that PI #define is being used elsehwere in your friends code
<nschoe> mguy, I'm gcc -E + grepping as we speak ^^
<Elise001_> Can anyone please help me install Ubuntu on my laptop? I am a special ed teacher near Mountain View. I am not working this summer. My laptop was running 10. But now it is stuck in some kind of loop. Thanks
<mohsen_> Hi does lubuntu have the repositories of lubuntu?
<mohsen_> the second is ubuntu*
<Elise001_> I have heard good things about Ubuntu
<b0red> @Elise001_ if this is your first linux than yes it's a good start
<b0red> @Elise001_ follow this to make your install usb http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<kshenoy> ioria: Out of curiosity, how does the display manager start?
<ioria> kshenoy, lightdm
<BluesKaj> b0red, @ isn't needed on irc, the nick is sufficient
<b0red> BluesKaj haha cheers
<nschoe> Hum I've noticed we use colorgcc, I'
<nschoe> ll look into that
<kshenoy> ioria: Right, how does that start? Or, what starts it?
<ioria> kshenoy, it's a service started (if configured) by init
<ioria> kshenoy, xinit
<kshenoy> ioria: Got it. Thanks. Ok, back to the original question. If I want to source ~/.xinitrc on startup, what would be a good way to do it? Source it in Startup applications?
<ioria> kshenoy, no need for it anymore, i think
<ioria> kshenoy, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/xinitrc
<ioria> kshenoy, no, you need a .xinitrc in your home
<kshenoy> ioria: Ok, basically I have some setxkbmap and xcape calls in there that I want to source
<ioria> kshenoy,  i use it for configure some window manager, like twm
<ioria> kshenoy,  maybe his can help http://askubuntu.com/questions/177824/remapping-caps-lock-to-control-and-escape-not-the-usual-way
<nschoe> For those who followed the #define pi problem, we've managed to "solve" it by #undef pi before #include <gst/gst.h> and #define pi 3.14159 after. Currently trying to see if #define pi is in gst/gst.h...
<mguy> nschoe: :) Let me know what you find
<nschoe> mguy, http://www.mit.edu/afs.new/athena/astaff/source/src-9.3/third/gstreamer/gst/gst.h apparently no #define pi in there...
<kshenoy> ioria: Hmm, he put it in .xprofile. Thanks, I'll try that
<ioria> kshenoy, good luck
<mguy> nschoe: can you pastebin the whole compile error
<nschoe> mguy, I'm asking the guy.
<nschoe> mguy, "/path/to/source.c:100: error: expected ';', ',' or ')' before numeric constant"
<jhutchins> Rumors were that MS was porting Edge to Ubuntu this month.  Anything on the Ubuntu radar?
<Elise001_> Thank you, b0red.
<b0red> Elise001_ if you run into any problems, a quick google may help or just ask in here
<r4d1um> jhutchins source?
<Venko> OK on the other side of the spectrum then: How do I go about picking a thinkpad for Ubuntu in the UK?
<Pici> Venko: Theres a lot of good information on thinkwiki: http://www.thinkwiki.org/
<Aziz_> <plop_its_ellie> hello
<mguy> nschoe: did you ask around in #c?
<Venko> Pici: Thanks but how do I use this to find which are the thinkpads to consider at the moment? It has a buyer's guide but it looks really out of date.
<Pici> Venko: hrm.. it was good when I was using it, which I guess was a few years ago.  Sorry :/
<nschoe> mguy, no actually we were focused on the fact that it worked on Ubuntu 14.04 and not 16.04. I'll hang in #c now
<Aziz_> hello
<Aziz_> any budy knows about how i could setup .exe applications on ubuntu
<baizon> Aziz_: you need wine
<Aziz_> not working with my application
<k1l> !wine | Aziz_
<ubottu> Aziz_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<k1l> or ask the project to support ubuntu.
<Feren^IRCCloud> Hello Everyone,
<Aziz_> it's SPSS application
<ducasse> Aziz_: if it doesn't work with wine you can use a virtual machine with windows.
<ducasse> !virtualizers | Aziz_
<ubottu> Aziz_: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<k1l> wine app datapase has entries for spss and pasw. so one might want to invest some effort to read it.
<Aziz_> it always error
<leru> I have package-loss with my ubuntu server, especially with TeamSpeak. Is there an error log or so, which i can check for that kind of stuff?
<jhutchins> Aziz_: THe preferred method is to find a native Linux application that will do the same thing.
<Aziz_> all my works was with spss
<BluesKaj> leru, if /var/log monitors ubuntu-server
<Aziz_> i don't know there's another app could read the spss files or not
<SaltyCatFish> Hey all, cant remember the name of the file where you can store username and passwords for ssh.  I think its a 3 liner for each, with just un/pw/ip.  Anyone know?  Googled but must not be explaining correctly
<SchrodingersScat> !info pspp | Aziz_
<ubottu> Aziz_: pspp (source: pspp): Statistical analysis tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-5build1 (xenial), package size 3300 kB, installed size 13975 kB
<Donitzo> really simple linux question, how do I recursively set 640 +X for directories in a single command?
<SaltyCatFish> Donitzo: chmod -R
<Donitzo> Yeah I know it's -R for recursive, but I don't know how to use +X together with 640
<Donitzo> if I set 640 first I can't actually set +X because it can't go through the directories anymore
<SchrodingersScat> Aziz_: PSPP is a program for statistical analysis of sampled data. It is a free replacement for the proprietary program SPSS. <--there you go
<Aziz_> i saw it now it's so simple
<Aziz_> i use spss for econometric study
<Aziz_> pspp will not fit with the data
<SchrodingersScat> k
<ruyicruz> hello there. I've disabled wifi on my ubuntu 16 to save battery. now when I click on enable wifi I got a tick in "enabled" but there are no wifi in range (witch is false, I've my rounter in less than a meter). how do I solve this? :)
<akik> Donitzo: 640 and +x is not a compatible setting (+x = 1)
<akik> Donitzo: what you probably want is 750
<Donitzo> akik: only for directories
<Donitzo> +X
<akik> Donitzo: what is capital x?
<Donitzo> only for directories
<Donitzo> X (special execute) is not a permission in itself but rather can be used instead of x. It applies execute permissions to directories regardless of their current permissions and applies execute permissions to a file which already has at least 1 execute permission bit already set (either user, group or other).
<Donitzo> but you are however right, I do want 750
<Donitzo> and then I just remove execute from files and add it to directories
<Donitzo> remove x from all*
<Donitzo> -x+X
<dax> u=rwX,g=rX,o=
<nikbjork> Is there anyone with experience of playing football manager at ubuntu 16.04?
<dax> Donitzo: u=rwX,g=rX,o= would work
<Donitzo> thank you
<dax> Donitzo: depends what the current state of things and what exactly you want to do is though, I guess. in cases where things are really messed up I've done 750 and then used `find -type f' to remove x from files
<Donitzo> shouldn't -x+X work just as well as find?
<pr3d4t0r> Greetings.
<pr3d4t0r> Q. /etc/shadow - how is the shadow password generated in Ubuntu 14.04 LTS?  The format doesn't match crypt(3) information re: Glibc notes.  Thanks in advance.
 * pr3d4t0r continues research.
<nacc> pr3d4t0r: did you check `man shadow` ?
<dax> Donitzo: when I tested it, I ended up with execute bit still being set on files
<dax> nacc: man shadow says to check crypt(3) ;)
<pr3d4t0r> nacc: Yes.
<pr3d4t0r> dax: Exactly :)
<nacc> dax: pr3d4t0r: ah sorry :)
<pr3d4t0r> According to crypt(3) the format is $id$salt$encrypted, but I see $blechstuffhere/andmore instead.
<dax> pr3d4t0r: mine look like $6$foo$bar/baz
<dax> which would be SHA-512
<pr3d4t0r> dax: Yup.
<pr3d4t0r> dax: I see some boxes here that follow the crypt(3) expected result, one box doesn't.
<pr3d4t0r> dax: Need to check *why*, and then decide what to do about it.
<dax> although according to the bottom of crypt(3), / is a valid part of the encrypted password, so i guess it's just $6$foo$bar
<dax> pr3d4t0r: does the odd one start with $6$ still?
<dax> or is it just one $ total
<pr3d4t0r> dax: Dammit, I'm a moron.
<pr3d4t0r> dax: I was looking through the wrong filter -- the "$" were being stripped.
<pr3d4t0r> dax: Thakns :)
<dax> :)
 * pr3d4t0r hangs his head in shame.
<who> hi
<who> hi all
<Ratnesh> hello
<who> need a help
<Ratnesh> yes
<nacc> !ask | who
<ubottu> who: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Nate_> %t
<who> dolby digital plus cannot be installed on Ubuntu 16.04
<nacc> who: is that a package?
<Ratnesh> tell about dolby digital plus
<umoukun> is the latest kernel   79 or 88 ?
<nacc> umoukun: for what version of ubuntu?
<umoukun> 14.04lts
<who> driver for sound card
<ducasse> who: is that windows software?
<nacc> umoukun: .88.94 is in -security and -updates
<Ratnesh> how i will check the version of kernel
<who> ducasse @ sound card driver software
<joelio> Ratnesh: apt-cache policy linux-generic
<ducasse> who: for windows or linux?
<joelio> is http://packages.ubuntu.com/ down?
<nacc> joelio: no.
<Secret-Fire> how can i disable screen lock/screen saver in 16.04
<umoukun> hmm
<nacc> who: 'dolby digital plus' is a technology, afaik. What sound card?
<who> it is really for windows , if it cannot install on ubuntu I will never get optimum performence of laptop speaker
<umoukun> nacc: do you know why when I do apt-get dist-upgrade it keeps using 79 instead of 88?
<joelio> one would assume it's in relation to DTS, 7.1 support etc.
<who> @ ducasse
<joelio> I doubt it's on the soundcard, but via digital channel, like HDMI
<joelio> could be wrong :)
<ducasse> who: a windows sound card driver will not work on linux.
<Ratnesh> i think we cant install windows package in linux
<nacc> umoukun: did you run `apt-get update` first?
<umoukun> $ ls /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-*
<umoukun> /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-79-generic  /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-88-generic
<umoukun> yeah
<who> nacc@ yeah
<nacc> who: what sound card?
<nacc> umoukun: you have 88 installed...
<nacc> umoukun: when you say "it keeps using", what is the "it" in that sentence?
<who> @ lenovo g50 is my laptop
<umoukun> nacc: $ uname -r
<umoukun> 3.13.0-79-generic
<joelio> who: dobby digital plus is for multichannel sound (surround sound), you won't get the benefit on laptop speakers
<who> nacc@
<joelio> unless you put headphones in and use binarual conversion ;)
<BluesKaj> who,  @ is not needed on irc
<umoukun> nacc: grub is apparently using 79 still
<nacc> umoukun: right, you just booted into the 79 kernel
<nacc> umoukun: i suppose it depends on your grub settings, etc, what kernel you would use
<nacc> umoukun: so reboot and pick the right one :)
<Ratnesh> how  we will check kernal version
<nacc> Ratnesh: that was answered already.
<who> joelio @ it works perfect in windows
<umoukun> I dont have access to the kernel
<ducasse> who: linux is not windows.
<umoukun> I mean
<Ratnesh> did'nt get
<pr3d4t0r> Have a great day, Everyone.
<umoukun> I dont have access to the bootloader
<nacc> Ratnesh: you can see the running kernel via `uname -r` and the pacakged versions via `apt-cache policy linux-generic`
<Jordan_U> umoukun: Please pastebin the output of "sudo update-grub".
<yeezus> Hello, where does Ubuntu store its Touchpad configuration? Comparing to other Distros, Touchpad behavior in Ubuntu is better, so i'd like to know what changes Ubuntu applied. Thanks in advance
<who> yeah I know but i think there might be a chance
<joelio> who: sure, but multi channel audio is generally for surround sound.. so on your laptop speakers it may not sound too goo :)
<joelio> you should *maybe* be able to get 2 channel working thogh
<joelio> just DTS, probably not
<ducasse> who: sorry, but a windows sound card driver will not work under linux.
<umoukun> http://pastebin.com/1ybNgBNB
<who> i tried with wine but never worked
<joelio> who: if you show some diagnostics, like lscpi output and pastebin it, I'll look
<umoukun> do I run grub or grub2?
<joelio> 2 channel may have some support and tbh nvidia HDMI audio supports 5.1 / 7.1 etc but just knowing Dobly, linux support may be minimal
<BluesKaj> whu which audio chip ?
<BluesKaj> who ^
<Yuri4_> Hi! I'm troubleshooting SSH login issue. Some guy on serverfault told me that he would ike to see output of ssh -vvv. What is that?
<nacc> Yuri4_: outputs verbose information see `man ssh`
<joelio> who: also wine is just an emulation layer, it's not really Windows (maybe in virtualbox/kmv with device passthrough.. but that's another can of worms(
<Yuri4_> nacc, I did see man ssh
<Yuri4_> oh
<Yuri4_> thanks
<who> i am a beginner I do not know how to find audio chip in windows
<Yuri4_> but why -vvv? triple?
<nacc> umoukun: i think they are aliased together (so you don't have to know)
<ouroumov> Very verbose
<joelio> Yuri4_: super verbose
<Ratnesh> @ nacc 3.19.0.61.59 0
<nacc> Yuri4_: from `man ssh`: 'Multiple -v options increase the verbosity.'
<nacc> Yuri4_: hence, why I said read `man ssh` :)
<nacc> Ratnesh: hrm? you don't need '@' on IRC. Not sure what you are trying to tell me.
<Yuri4_> nacc, thanks! He also requested sshd logs. How do I get thouse?
<nacc> Yuri4_: i wonder if you might start sshd (presming you have some other access to the remote) without daemonizing
<umoukun> nacc: aliased together?
<nacc> umoukun: see ls -ahl `which update-grub` `which update-grub2`
<nacc> umoukun: update-grub2 is just a symlink to update-grub
<umoukun> oh
<joelio> who: do you know command line, if so type -  lspci  | nc termbin.com 9999
<umoukun> so any idea why its using the older kernel?
<joelio> and paste the link in here
<Ratnesh> nacc:3.19.0.61.59 0 this is showing
<nacc> umoukun: you haven't booted into the newer one?
<nacc> Ratnesh: what is 'it'?
<joelio> who: in ubuntu, of course :)
<umoukun> nacc: shouldnt I just be able to reboot?
<nacc> Ratnesh: you're using vivid? or the vivid-LTS stack on trusty?
<umoukun> like I said, I dont have access to the bootloader menu
<Ratnesh> version table
<umoukun> when I reboot, it comes up as the old one
<nacc> Ratnesh: not sure why you are telling me?
<nacc> Ratnesh: as in, do you have a question?
<Ratnesh> vivid????
<nacc> Ratnesh: 3.19.x is the vivid kernel (iirc)
<umoukun> just comment out the config for the old on in grub.cfg?
<who> joelio @ tell a code for windows
<who> now I am using windows for irc
<joelio> who: sorry, this is an ubuntu channel
<joelio> I don't use windows
<MatheusNil> hi
<joelio> I'm also off home now, bye :)
<Ratnesh> because i didn't understand
<Ratnesh> thanks
<who> what information do you nee @ joelio
<joelio> who: sorry, I'm going home now, I think multichannel will be difficult to get going (Linux audio is hard)
<joelio> but you could, maybe, get 2 channel
<nacc> who: https://github.com/leoluk/thinkpad-stuff/wiki/Haswell-ThinkPad-problems#linux-low-audio-quality
<nacc> who: may be worth reading and undersatnding
<nacc> who: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SurroundSound as well, not sure if it's current
<BluesKaj> joelio, I use multichannel settings on my audio outs, what are you trying to do?
<joelio> I'm not doing anything
<umoukun> what the hell
<umoukun> I commented out 79 from /boot/grub/grub.cfg and it STILL boots to that
<joelio> BluesKaj: I used to write the automation for a broadcaster to do Linux Audio, I'm a heavy jack/pulse user ;)
<joelio> it wasn't me that had the issue :)
<who> nacc@ thanks for the tips
<umoukun> how is this even possible
<nacc> BluesKaj: --^ who is the one asking
<BluesKaj> ok , joelio think i dressed the wrong guy anyway
<BluesKaj> addrtessed that is :-)
<joelio>  BluesKaj ah. no worries
<joelio> right, home, laters :)
<BluesKaj> I don't use jack , it's nor needed in my setup
<who> which anti virus is best for ubuntu
<nacc> !av | who
<ubottu> who: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<who> i want little bit protection
<BluesKaj> who why don't you do some reading instead of asking random questions about linux apps
<nacc> umoukun: you may want to look at `man grub-set-default`
<effectnet> geez some ppl might need it if they work with windows
<who> if i can waste time reading stuff !  why i wan waste my time here
<effectnet> lol
<nacc> effectnet: that was literally what is in the faq :)
<nacc> who: that is not a great attitude.
<BluesKaj> reading stuff about linux is wasting time , who ?
<who> nacc @ i am beginner I need guidence
<ducasse> who: you do not need antivirus for linux. period. if you absolutely insist on one, there is clamav.
<nacc> who: you were given guidance, as well.
<umoukun> <ducasse> who: you do not need antivirus for linux. period. if you absolutely insist on one, there is clamav.
<umoukun> lel
<nacc> who: please stop using '@', it's not needed on irc
<umoukun> just like you dont need antivirus for android either
<DArqueBishop> who: I've been using Linux for a couple of decades now, and the only reason I've ever needed to run AV on any of my Linux boxes is for scanning mail on mail servers for infected messages meant for Windows boxes.
<ajf-> ubuntu just failed installation  because it could not install grub
<robotti^> android is totally different case than linux desktop
<ajf-> should I partition again ?
<who> I was using Microsoft word , now i am using libre office problem is ..  spell check is not good as Ms word ; How can I add Ms dictionary to lbreoffice
<soso> 454536545654726
<soso> 0317
<soso> 388
<nacc> soso: stop.
<bozsikarmand> hi
<soso> Hi ineed hellp
<bozsikarmand> soso, what are you doing? It seems to be spam.
<soso> i need visa card
<nacc> soso: wrong channel, this is for Ubuntu support.
<Myrtti> 1) walk into a bank 2) apply 3) ???? 4) PROFIT!
<who> ha ha ha
<nacc> Myrtti: heh :)
<soso> I want how to obtain a Visa Card Numbers
<bozsikarmand> soso, for legal purposes, right? :D
<Myrtti> soso: you're in the wrong channel, and network. Please stop.
<DArqueBishop> soso: you are SO in the wrong channel for that.
<who> soso go to dark web
<Myrtti> can we not give any advice on the matter?
<bozsikarmand> Myrtti, you did.
<soso> How to get if
<Myrtti> bozsikarmand: I'm sure you know it's not really the kind of advice he wants or needs.
<Myrtti> soso: no.
<MWM> I am haviung trouble with ffmpeg and WinFF in ubuntu:  first WinFF claimed it could not find ffmpeg, so I used "whereis ffmpeg" to find it and pointed WinFF to it, but now it claims it does not have the correct permissions
<SchrodingersScat> MWM: odd, it should just need to be able to execute it, you installed both via repos?
<soso> Give me this program, and he said to me in the Visa numbers
<Myrtti> soso: just stop. Last warning.
<tgm4883> !illegal | soso
<ubottu> soso: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<MWM> I think I installed via the repos.... "sudo apt-get install *" right?
<nacc> MWM: yeah
<MWM> then yes
<nacc> MWM: well, presuming you're not using any PPAs...
<SchrodingersScat> MWM: right, sudo apt-get install ffmpeg should set that up no problem
<bozsikarmand> Myrtti, then anything else is illegal. With other words: I am sure about that we cannot help himp in his needs.
 * dax facepalms
<MWM> "sudo apt-get install ffmpeg" claims that I already have the lastest version.  From there I used "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get upgrade" to ensure that all the proper services and everything had been started
<ruyicruz> hello there. I've disabled wifi on my ubuntu 16 to save battery. now when I click on enable wifi I got a tick in "enabled" but there are no wifi in range (witch is false, I've my rounter in less than a meter). how do I solve this? :)
<SchrodingersScat> MWM: and ffmpeg should be 755 permissions by default
<CodeMouse92> (Well, he didn't hide his IP for one thing.)
<CodeMouse92> (Although he may have been using a proxy, given that he was coming through Denmark?)
<Raccoon1400> I'm trying to repair boot for by ubuntu after installing windows. I'm in the live usb trying to install boot repair but apt can't load archive.ubuntu.com
<Raccoon1400> I can ping it though
<EriC^^> Raccoon1400: from the chroot?
<BluesKaj> ruyicruz, try , sudo systemctl restart network-manager
<Raccoon1400> EriC^^: Just trying to follow these steps, says nothing abour chroot
<SchrodingersScat> MWM: ls -lah /usr/bin/ffmpeg  output: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 231K Mar 14 12:32 /usr/bin/ffmpeg
<Raccoon1400> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair#A2nd_option_:_install_Boot-Repair_in_Ubuntu
<MWM> 775 = rwxr-xr-x ?  Please excuse me, but I am not fluent in permissions tey
<SchrodingersScat> see above
<ajf-> nothing ?
<MWM> when I used "whereis"  I was directed to "/usr/share/ffmpeg" not "/usr/bin"
<ioria> MWM, cat /etc/issue
<MWM> 15.10 \n \l
<Kallis> Could anyone possibly help me with my openvpn setup, I can connect fine but I cannot access internet when connected or the local shares on the VPN server
<BluesKaj> MWM, it should also be in /usr/bin
<MWM> can I just copy it from its current location with cp and then remove the one I dont need? Is that a viable option?
<MWM> whereis ffmpeg
<ioria> MWM, ls /usr/bin/ffmpeg
<MWM> whoops...supposed to be in the terminal :)
<BluesKaj> MWM, , you can copy it to /usr/bin, but also leave it in /usr/share
<dorei> is there a way to make ubuntu think that python package is installed without actually installing it?
<MWM> ls /usr/bin/ffmpeg outputs No such file or directory
<ioria> MWM,   apt-cache policy ffmpeg
<MWM> apt-chace policy lists version number and the repos it came from with a 500 out in front (if you need the exact output I can give that as well
<nacc> !paste | MWM
<ubottu> MWM: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nacc> MWM: pastebin the full output
<Raccoon1400> Anyone else having trouble with apt-get update at the moment? It keeps stalling on archive.ubuntu.com
<MWM> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17652036/
<MWM> sorry it took a minute...cant copy paste because of the way Im set up... had to do it by hand
<genii> Raccoon1400: Perhaps change archive.ubuntu.com to a localized repo, like us.archive.ubuntu.com  ( or a different country code if not the US) and try again
<ioria> MWM,   ls /usr/bin/ffplay
<MWM> output = no such file or directory
<ioria> MWM,  have you tried to reinstall ?
<Raccoon1400> genii: can you remind me where to do that?
<MWM> to be honest, even though that is my go to move, I had forgotten to do so... Ill give it a shot :)
<genii> Raccoon1400: /et/apt/sources.list   ...make sure to edit with admin priveleges
<nacc> MWM: fwiw, i just spun up a wily container and install ffmpeg and it put it in /usr/bin
<swati_27> Hello. I'm receiving this error. Please look.
<swati_27> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/BspJXvGg/
<swati_27> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/WnXwEaU1/
<nacc> MWM: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17652353/
<MWM> must have just gotten moved around in an update or something then.... uninstalling now, so Ill report back after the reinstall
<nacc> MWM: gl!
<MWM> thanks
<Raccoon1400> genii: seems to make no difference. Got to 78% instantly then stopped
<Raccoon1400> sometimes it stalls at 100%
<MWM> after a reinstall its in the right place.  Thanks guys!
<ioria> np
<genii> Raccoon1400: Is your Ubuntu End-Of-Life?
<Raccoon1400> genii: 14.04 I think
<nacc> MWM: great!
<Raccoon1400> Just trying to fix an install on my dad's machine I use as recovery
<Raccoon1400> Maybe I should just download the new one
<MWM> lsb_release -a  will show your version number
<MWM> just looked it up a minute ago so I know it works :)
<genii> Raccoon1400: If different repos and same issue, try deleting all the files in /var/lib/apt/lists/ and then try again
<swati_27> could you please help with above error?
<nacc> swati_27: what version of ubuntu? your issue appears to be a mysql configuration one?
<swati_27> KUbuntu 16.04
<Raccoon1400> genii: that doesn't seem to do it either. Could it be it is too old a version?
<nacc> swati_27: are you a being affected by teh non-root user trying to login as root w/o password? cf. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#MySQL_5.7
<ioria> Raccoon1400, can you ping www.google.com without packets lost ?
<genii> Raccoon1400: What does: cat /etc/issue   ...report?
<Raccoon1400> ioria: yes, I can ping the repo too
<swati_27> nacc: I didn't set any password for root as you see above in table
<Raccoon1400> genii: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<ioria> Raccoon1400,  uname -r ?
<Raccoon1400> 3.13.0-24 generic
<genii> Well, so not EOL then at least
<ioria> Raccoon1400,  well, a bit old ... yes... but
<EriC^^> Raccoon1400: can you upload pastes?
<EriC^^> see if "echo something | nc termbin.com 9999" works
<Bashing-om> Raccoon1400: I just joined, I do not know the issue here, but you are seriously behind on updates: " sysop@1404mini:~$ uname -r >> 3.13.0-88-generic " .
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: it's a live usb
<Raccoon1400> Bashing-om: I'm on the live usb
<ajf-> GRUB installation failed (as superuser): The 'grub-efi-amd64-signed' package failed to install into /target/. without the GRUB boot loader, the installed system with not boot. <--- In the middle of Ubuntu 16.04 MATE install process. What can I do ?
<Raccoon1400> EriC^^: uploading paste worked
<EriC^^> ajf-: install it manually, type sudo grub-install
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Raccoon1400 K .. never mind .,.. I crawl back in my lurking hole . :)
<EriC^^> Raccoon1400: ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<ajf-> EriC^^ but on the terminal I will be on the USB. I am guessing I need to mount the installation disk ?
<ham> #qgis
<ioria> Raccoon1400,  i did't get you were on live... nvm
<EriC^^> ajf-: yeah
<Raccoon1400> EriC^^: termbin.com/sc6x
<EriC^^> ajf-: are you familiar with chrooting?
<EriC^^> Raccoon1400: type sudo mount /dev/sdb6 /mnt
<ajf-> EriC^^ sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt; chroot /mnt /bin/bash ?
<ruyicruz> hello. my wireless in unbutu its not working. i've disable and now when I enable it ot shows up as enabled on the ticker but it does not show any networks. any hint?
<EriC^^> ajf-: you also need to mount --bind the virtual fs
<EriC^^> (mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys; /proc /run /dev /dev/pts)
<Raccoon1400> EriC^^: Okay, I mounted that
<EriC^^> Raccoon1400: type the following
<EriC^^> Raccoon1400: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<EriC^^> ajf-: ^ you can use that command
<ajf-> wait but
<ajf-> do I mount /sda2 (the ext partition) or /sda1 (the EFI part)
<EriC^^> ajf-: the ext partition
<EriC^^> ajf-: after you do sudo chroot /mnt then type "mount -a" to mount the rest of the fs
<ajf-> alright I'm there
<ajf-> grub-install ?
<EriC^^> yeah
<ducasse> ajf-: you must also mount the efi partition inside the chroot.
<Raccoon1400> EriC^^: syntax error near unexpected token "done"
<ajf-> ducasse sudo mount /dev/sda1 /boot ?
<EriC^^> Raccoon1400: must have missed something
<ajf-> mount -a did that no ?
<ducasse> ajf-: /boot/efi
<EriC^^> ajf-: no, just type mount -a
<EriC^^> yeah
<ajf-> error. /usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/modinfo.sh doesn't exist. Please specify --target or --directory
<DeaDSouL> hi, does anyone know how to delete some steam game settings & configs? i just want to delete all custom configs and settings for "tomb raider" but i don't know which folder or file that I should delete... could anyone help me?
<ajf-> (grub-install)
<EriC^^> ajf-: try to reinstall the grub package itself
<ajf-> sudo apt install grub
<EriC^^> ajf-: apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64-signed
<EriC^^> ajf-: no, please type dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<OerHeks> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<Raccoon1400> EriC^^: mount -B $i /mnt$i; done?
<ajf-> ok 1 sec. the install crashed and it's sending a report ..
<Raccoon1400> Typed exactly that
<ajf-> I'm stil in terminall though I hope
<DeaDSouL> hey EriC^^, long time.. how have you been? :)
<EriC^^> Raccoon1400: you have to type the whole line from for i ... til done
<EriC^^> DeaDSouL: hey :)
<EriC^^> godo thanks, yourself?
<ioria> Raccoon1400, Eric^^ don't you think his / partition is a bit small   9461MB  ?
<EriC^^> *good
<ajf-> getaddrinfo temporary failure... no command dkpg found
<DeaDSouL> i'm fine thanks :)
<ajf-> ha.
<ajf-> alright hum
<EriC^^> ioria: Raccoon1400 yeah it is kind of small
<Raccoon1400> ioria: it's just a backup install on my dad's machine, just something to boot into for recovery/diagnostic purposes
<ioria> Raccoon1400,  oh, isee
<ajf-> failed to fetch the packages
<ajf-> maybe I am not partitioning this right. it shouldn't be failing at all
<ducasse> ajf-: copy /etc/resolv.conf from outside the chroot into it.
<ajf-> I did fiddle with /boot/ before
<ajf-> but now I'm wiping everything so it shouldn't matter
<ajf-> ok
<EriC^^> ajf-: ok, in the chroot type "find /boot/efi | grep ubuntu"
<EriC^^> ajf-: see if there's a shimx64.efi or grubx64.efi file
<ajf-> find /boot/efi | grep ubuntu
<ajf-> no output
<Raccoon1400> EriC^^: okay, got that command, what's next
<ajf-> but I have ping inside the chroot
<ajf-> so I'll get grub
<Malinux> Bashing-om: I too is intereserted in figureing out the issue :) I just needed some sleep :) I realy do appreciate your help on this :)
<EriC^^> Raccoon1400: type sudo chroot /mnt
<EriC^^> ajf-: ok
<ajf-> weird, probably not related: grub for the USB disk starts with "Linux Mint" (???) instead of Ubuntu MATE
<ajf-> ( I tried that distro before )
<Raccoon1400> EriC^^: okay, did that
<EriC^^> ajf-: that's odd
<Raccoon1400> I used to use this method but haven't had to in years
<EriC^^> Raccoon1400: grub-install --recheck /dev/sdb
<ajf-> I just reenabled "secure" boot in the bios which is the only change I had done before, and restarted the live usb. let me know if I shoud do anything before attempting to install again
<EriC^^> ajf-: try apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64-signed
<EriC^^> ajf-: also dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<Raccoon1400> EriC^^: looks like it was successful. Reboot now?
<ajf-> directly on the usb stick ?
<EriC^^> Raccoon1400: update-grub
<EriC^^> ajf-: from the chroot
<ajf-> ah I'm out of there, I restarted to get the bios settings
<ajf-> I guess I can mount /sda again
<Raccoon1400> EriC^^: okay, not reboot?
<Raccoon1400> *now reboot?
<ajf-> but those two commands failed me before
<EriC^^> Raccoon1400: yeah, type exit then reboot
<EriC^^> ajf-: do you have internet connection from the live usb?
<Bashing-om> Malinux: I am no nearer a "good" solution to find what is holding that library to the elevated version . Not the best thing to do .. but we can remove it, and force install the correct version; see what breaks .
<ajf-> I had ping to 8.8.8.8
<ajf-> but apparently no name resolving
<EriC^^> even from the live usb? (not the chroot)
<Raccoon1400> EriC^^: Thanks for your help, seems to be working now
<EriC^^> Raccoon1400: cool, no problem
<ajf-> now I have no connection but apparently because of a different issue (it shows my wifi card as disconnected)
<ajf-> ok let me narrow this down and come back
<ubuntu> lol
<ajf-> basically getting back to the "grub error"
<ajf-> and then I'll chroot etc
<ubuntu> Are stupid
<Guest11585> WTF WJAT IS THIS APLIcation
<MonkeyDust> Guest11585  caps
<OerHeks> Guest11585, time to read the topic
<MonkeyDust> Guest5841  type   /topic
<Malinux> Bashing-om: okey. How do we force version 1.4 ?
<Bashing-om> !info libwayland-client0 trusty
<ubottu> libwayland-client0 (source: wayland): wayland compositor infrastructure - client library. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.0-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 20 kB, installed size 81 kB
<Bashing-om> Malinux: ^^ that is the lib we are working, right ?
<Malinux> Bashing-om: yes, after digging down the hole, we stopped there :)
<nibjork> Anyone who tried installing FM2016 with wine in ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> makije: K; let's take a look at what is going to break when we remove it . ' sudo apt remove -s libwayland-client0 ' where the 's' flag is "simulate' to see what will happen but do not do it .
<MonkeyDust> nibjork  that's a yes/no question, better ask your real question
<guest-9ztvEy> ldfjksdf
<nibjork> MonkeyDust, that was my real question? I just wonder if someone has done it with success? Because i read that there is slight problems with Football Manager 2016
<Malinux> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17654658/
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Pici> OerHeks: they're gone :/
<Bashing-om> Malinux: Look'n .
<Malinux> Bashing-om: :)
<Guy1524> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17654766/, what is going on?
<c|oneman> anyone use thinlinc
<MonkeyDust> what happened to the !anyone factoid?
<nacc> Guy1524: where does libcuda1-367 come from? `apt-cache policy libcuda1-367` (pastebin)
<OerHeks> c|oneman, seen our wiki ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThinLinc
<c|oneman> I didn't know it was populaer
<OerHeks> It's a 3th party app, so not that populair.
<c|oneman> popular enough to have a wiki entry
<Bashing-om> Malinux: Stewing over what " apt-cache depends qtdeclarative5-qtfeedback-plugin " means to our situation . Think'n and look'n .
<Malinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17655199/
<xian> problem with LO Base moving an integrated file from one computer to other. Anyone?
<Bashing-om> Malinux: Looks like we have to fix this prior to addressing the other . We have "Breaks: qtdeclarative5-qtfeedback-plugin:i386" so, what is installed - apt-cache policy "qtdeclarative5-qtfeedback-plugin*" - ?
<Malinux> Bashing-om: apt-cache policy "qtdeclarative5-qtfeedback-plugin*
<Bashing-om> Malinux: apt-cache policy "qtdeclarative5-qtfeedback-plugin*" // we enclose the '*' in quotes , to expand for all .
<Malinux> Bashing-om: ah, like this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/17655661/
<Bashing-om> Malinux: Yeah .. Not what I had expected .. the correct version is installed .. and no :i386 . Gimme a bit to scratch my head and figure out what is going on here .
<Malinux> Bashing-om: okey :)
<ppf> i'm playing around with bluetooth here. how do i list supported my local device's supported profiles properly?
<ppf> internet suggests sdptool, but that comes back with "No route to host"?
<MonkeyDust> ppf  try blueman
<ppf> hm, that lists network and obex as local services
<ppf> what i'm trying to do is check the proximity of my phon
<ppf> e
<ppf> so i guess i need to figure out if this on board bluetooth chip supports PXP?
<ppf> any idea how to do that?
<futurama140> I have Ubuntu 16.04 with cinnamon DE and I am having two problems:
<Raccoon1400> I can't mount my windows partitions from ubuntu. It keeps telling me the ntfs is in an unsafe state, even after checking and fixing
<Raccoon1400> for both the main and data drives
<CodeMouse92> Raccoon1400: FWIW, I get a similar error when I try to mount a windows partition for 7 or later, due to "quick boot" being turned on for Windows.
<CodeMouse92> It kinda holds the partition in a special state of some sort, but I'm not being technically precise.
<CodeMouse92> All I know is, I had to shut off "quick boot" on Windows.
<Raccoon1400> CodeMouse92: I didn't have this problem with the last win10 install
<CodeMouse92> s/Quick Boot/Fast Startup
<CodeMouse92> Raccoon1400: I'm just wondering if the last one had Fast Startup turned off, and this one has it on
<futurama140> First, when I click Notifications in my panel and install all updates, it proceeds to open an "upgrading system" window that begins to download updates, when I get an error that says "Failed to download package files Check your internet connection." and gives these details: http://pastebin.com/hfMZ61RR
<Raccoon1400> CodeMouse92: Maybe. Is it a good feature to have?
<hexicpyth> futurama140
<CodeMouse92> Raccoon1400: It's a good one to turn *off* if you're dual booting.
<CodeMouse92> It messes with Ubuntu's ability to properly mount the Windows partition.
<CodeMouse92> http://www.tomshardware.com/faq/id-3091475/turn-fast-startup-windows.html
<hexicpyth> do you use any google application that uses "google-talkplugin"? Your could remove the repository for it to fix your issue, but would never get updates for that package
<Bashing-om> Malinux: All I know to do, " Depends: libqt5feedback5 but it is not going to be installed " try and find out why. What results ' sudo apt install libqt5feedback5 ' ?
<Guy1524> nacc: sorry didn't see your message.  Here you go: http://pastebin.com/mJ6JjQyB
<Raccoon1400> CodeMouse92: That was it alright. Not really dual booting, I just have a linux install as a backup on my dad's machine for diagnostics, access to drives
<CodeMouse92> Raccoon1400: Glad I was able to help, then!
<CodeMouse92> It's technically considered dual-boot, but yeah
<Malinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17657175/
<nat0> lol
<Malinux> Bashing-om:
<Raccoon1400> CodeMouse92: I guess, it probably just won't be used much. But i did use it when win10 crashed to get error log
<Bashing-om> Malinux: look'n .
<Raccoon1400> you find that setting makes much difference to boot times for win10?
<ruyicruz> hello. my wireless in unbutu its not working. i've disable and now when I enable it ot shows up as enabled on the ticker but it does not show any networks. any hint?
<CodeMouse92> Well, I discontinued my use of Windows a long time ago, haven't missed it one bit. But, back when I used it, I didn't notice much difference.
<CodeMouse92> (That was on Windows 8)
<Raccoon1400> CodeMouse92: it still seems pretty fast to me
<Raccoon1400> I'll leave it off
<ioria> ruyicruz, restart network-manager  ?
<futurama140> hexicpyth: i use the google talk plugin with my gmail and gogole voice account so i can recieve google voice calls
<CodeMouse92> All I know is, either way, most of the waiting after boot is the time period from when the desktop appears to when you can actually do something. Windows 8, 8.1, and probably 10 "backloaded" the bootup processes to create an illusion of a faster boot. It gets slower over time.
<CodeMouse92> Anyway, glad that worked for you, Raccoon1400!
<Raccoon1400> CodeMouse92: SSD makes the biggest boot difference
<CodeMouse92> indeed. The only downside to SSD is that you cannot recover off of a failed drive.
<hexicpyth> futurama140: OK, I just see that from your error message on pastebin, your computer's stored hash values dont match those on the google-talk-plugin PPA servers. try reinstalling it maybe?
<futurama140> Whenever I try to uninstall this specific non-working applet in cinnamon i get this error: Problem uninstalling gmail@lauritsriple.  You may need to manually remove it.
<futurama140> Details:  [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/home/harvey/.local/share/cinnamon/applets/gmail@lauritsriple'
<futurama140> How do I manually remove a folder that doesn't exist?
<CodeMouse92> rm -f?
<futurama140> what does -f do?
<CodeMouse92> Force
<futurama140> ah. ok i'll try that. thanks
<Bashing-om> Malinux: Yuk .. we are told it is not installable, but yet it is ! Backup and regroup : what returns ' dpkg -l qtdeclarative5-qtfeedback-plugin ' ?
<futurama140> Why can I only navigate to the "~/.local/" folder through the terminal?
<tgm4883> futurama140: you should be able to navigate anywhere you have permission to
<CodeMouse92> futurama140: All files preceded with a dot are hidden from nautilus (the file browser)
<CodeMouse92> To show hidden files in the file browser, hit Ctrl+H
<sveinse> I see that some tools, such as python's pip tool installs itself under ~/.local/bin. Is that a common location for the users local tools? ...given that Ubuntu use ~/bin/ in its .profile file and all
<hexicpyth> ~/.local is the same as /home/(your username)/.local. The "." on front of it means it's a hidden file, try pressing CTRL+H
<Raccoon1400> CodeMouse92: Best to backup anyway. Recovery of a failed HDD is often pretty cost prohibitive
<genii> futurama140: Because file browsers treat folders beginning with a dot or period as invisible
<k1l> futurama140: press ctrl +h. that will show the hidden files and folders. (the ones with a . at the beginning)
<tgm4883> lol, I read that totally different :)
<CodeMouse92> Raccoon1400: Meh, maybe. Linux's testdisk is pretty sweet for recovery. It managed to get 80% of the stuff off of a thrice-zero-overwritten disk, so, yeah
<tgm4883> This reminds me of my logic class in college
<yvne> hey! i have a usb with ubuntu server on it. when i try to delete the partitions with "Disks" i get the following error: Error deleting partition /dev/sdb1: Command-line `parted --script "/dev/sdb" "rm 1"' exited with non-zero exit status 1: Warning: The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes.
<CodeMouse92> (Also got a good bit of stuff off of a half-dead HDD, too, soooo, yeah.)
<yvne> Any thoughts?
<yvne> i want to delete all partitions and format it to ext4.
<ioria> yvne, have you tried gparted ?
<yvne> ioria: nope, isn't Disks sufficient?
<MonkeyDust> how can one have ubuntu-server on a usb stick?
<Malinux> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17657696/
<CodeMouse92> Gparted > Disks, IME
<CodeMouse92> A little less fiddly
<hexicpyth> MonkeyDust: I think he meant, he wrote the ubuntu-server iso to the USB Stick
<ioria> yvne, i only use Disks for encrypt device ... idk
<yvne> MonkeyDust: i put ubuntu-16.04-server-amd64.iso on the usb and installed it on an old laptop. put it on like i put regular desktop version on it. now i want to use the usb stick for other purposes.
<futurama140> Whenever I try to enable this applet in cinnamon I get an error: http://pastebin.com/u94LiUt1
<futurama140> Does anyone know what I can do to remedy this?
<yvne> ioria: ok, will try gparted, thanks.
<yvne> hexicpyth: yes, that is what i meant.
<ioria> yvne,  maybe you need also to recreate a PT , go in -> Device -> Create PT
<Bashing-om> !info qtdeclarative5-qtfeedback-plugin trusty
<ubottu> qtdeclarative5-qtfeedback-plugin (source: qtfeedback-opensource-src): Qt Feedback module - QML plugin. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0~git20130529-0ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 18 kB, installed size 110 kB
<yvne> ioria: with gparted i get the following error: The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes.
<Bashing-om> Malinux: Well .. what now ' sudo apt install --reinstall qtdeclarative5-qtfeedback-plugin:amd64 ' ?
<hexicpyth> ynve: Try opening a terminal, entering the command "parted /dev/sdX"(X being the drive), and entering "mklabel gpt"
<ioria> yvne, removed all the partitions .... ?
<yvne> ioria: gparted displays the error, but does not even list the usb, only the hdd on the computer i am on.
<hexicpyth> (note: you may need to use sudo to use parted)
<futurama140> Whenever I try to enable this applet in cinnamon I get an error: http://pastebin.com/u94LiUt1
<ioria> yvne, you have to fo to the leftand select it
<yvne> hexicpyth: gui asked me for pass when i launched it so i guess that does the same.
<ioria> *go
<hexicpyth> ynve: I meant use the command-line tool "parted", not the GUI gparted
<hexicpyth> It might be a little more verbose
<ioria> yvne,   there is a drop-down window on the left  ...
<yvne> hexicpyth: read to fast, didnt see you wrote parted.
<ioria> yvne,   sorry, to the rifght
<yvne> ioria: ah! there it is! ^^ didn't see that. my bad!
<hexicpyth> ynve: ok, its fine :) I've made that same mistake myself before
<ioria> yvne,   yay
<yvne> the usb stick apparently is 58.23 GiB while it is 16GB.
<ioria> yvne,   remove the partitions, left click, rebuild the PT (Device menu)  and reformat
<Raccoon1400> CodeMouse92: that's pretty impressive. HDD is still best for files anyway. SSD for boot/programs
<Malinux> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17658301/
<CodeMouse92> Raccoon1400: Indeed! If you can have both internal, that's a win
<ioria> yvne,  oh, wait select the right device :-)
<yvne> it can't be my usb im looking at, must be something else. 60 gib.
<futurama140> Whenever I try to enable this applet in cinnamon I get an error: http://pastebin.com/u94LiUt1 can someone help me?
<Guest15095> hi guys, running 16.04 and my keyboard randomly stops working, plus my mouse pointer only "appears" after a while following boot... help? thanks
<ioria> yvne,  sudo parted -l
<MonkeyDust> Guest15095  bluethooth?
<Bashing-om> Malinux: :) .. and now the status ' dpkg -l libqt5feedback5 ' ?
<Guest15095> MonkeyDust, nope, inner keyboard and trackpad, it's a laptop!
<CodeMouse92> Guest15095: What model of laptop?
<Guest15095> CodeMouse92, it's an ASUS
<Guest15095> y?
<yvne> ioria: what new partition table type should i choose? gpared defaults msdos. other alternatives: aix, amiga, bsd, etc
<CodeMouse92> Guest15095: It's just helpful for anyone who answers to know. Each laptop has its own drivers and its own known issues. (i.e. Toshiba keyboard backlights don't work on the Linux kernal)
<yvne> (i'm clueless)
<ioria> yvne, msdos ... but be sure of the device
<OerHeks> futurama140, so this .local/share/cinnamon/applets/gmailnotifier@ applet is not working, disable it perhaps?
<hexicpyth> Guest15095, some ultra portable/detachable ASUS laptops use bluetooth keyboards. I remember looking at one on amazon
<ioria> yvne, better if you paste sudo parted -l
<davelaurence0290> Hey all, linux/ubuntu newbie here. I'm on Ubuntu 16 and trying to run jgrasp (Java IDE). When I try to compile it gives me an error message, but mentions that installing the lsb-core module would likely fix this. Any ideas on how to handle this on Ubuntu 16?
<Malinux> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17658674/
<yvne> ioria : it's the usb stick, checked. ok, will go with msdos. if i disconnect i will have formated my laptop hdd instead. ^^
<Guest15095> hexicpyth, it's just a regular laptop, with 14.04 everything was working fine, since the upgrade though instead...
<ioria> !paste | yvne
<ubottu> yvne: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<merpnderp> Where would I see what kind of support Ubuntu has has for 2013 MBP trackpads?
<yvne> ioria: it worked. thanks. unallocated and reporting right amount of storage. making ext4 partition now. thanks for the help! appreciate it!
<ioria> yvne,  ok, :þ
<hexicpyth> Guest15095: I dont know much about laptops, so I probably can't help too much, but I do know that 14.04 will still get support for another few years. It's completely possible to go back if you don't mind the old kernel
<MonkeyDust> merpnderp  plenty hits on my search engine, here's the first... http://askubuntu.com/questions/126526/how-can-i-personalize-my-macbook-pro-touchpad
<davelaurence0290> Hey all, linux/ubuntu newbie here. I'm on Ubuntu 16 and trying to run jgrasp (Java IDE). When I try to compile it gives me an error message, but mentions that installing the lsb-core module would likely fix this. How does one install the lsb core for ubuntu 16? I remember doing it for 14, but it seemed more streamlined than what I've been able to find online
<Guest15095> hexicpyth, but I do, plus I noticed it is weird, that's what happens: if I want to rename some files on an external hd and I click on one, press F2 then start typing it wouldn't let me, but it does let me copy and paste whatever into it with the mouse... what the hell? I thought it was a permission problem and chown'ed it and chmod'ed it, didn't change anything, really: HELP please :)
<ioria> !info jgrasp
<ubottu> Package jgrasp does not exist in xenial
<Masteryoda> !info github
<ubottu> Package github does not exist in xenial
<merpnderp> MonkeyDust: a 5,2 is a long ways from an 11,2. But you did give me an idea to search for this which answers all my questions: http://askubuntu.com/search?q=macbook+%2211%2C2%22
<davelaurence0290> ioria, what exactly does that mean?
<merpnderp> No Ubuntu on an 11,2 :(
<cymen_> My laptop constantly fails to come back from suspend. Any ideas how to debug?
<ioria> davelaurence0290, that it's not an ubuntu package ...
<merpnderp> If I liked the trackpads on System76 machines more I'd just order one of those.
<Bashing-om> Masteryoda: Well ! try now ' sudo apt install --reinstall libqt5feedback5:amd64 ' .
<CodeMouse92> ioria: Well, he's asking specifically about the error message asking about lsb-core. I don't think he's assuming that jgrasp is a package
<ioria> oh
<davelaurence0290> ioria, does that mean it's simply not supported? I have jgrasp on my computer and can run it...
<CodeMouse92> <davelaurence0290> Hey all, linux/ubuntu newbie here. I'm on Ubuntu 16 and trying to run jgrasp (Java IDE). When I try to compile it gives me an error message, but mentions that installing the lsb-core module would likely fix this. How does one install the lsb core for ubuntu 16? I remember doing it for 14, but it seemed more streamlined than what I've been able to find online
<ioria> davelaurence0290,  how did you install it  ?
<ioria> !info lsb-core
<ubottu> Package lsb-core does not exist in xenial
<ioria> !info lsb-core trusty
<ubottu> lsb-core (source: lsb): Linux Standard Base 4.1 core support package. In component main, is extra. Version 4.1+Debian11ubuntu6.1 (trusty), package size 25 kB, installed size 149 kB
<davelaurence0290> ioria, it remained from a previous installation when I upgraded to ubuntu 16
<Michael19930> Help I am trying to install Ubuntu but it wants me to disable secureboot and set a password for it? If i set a password for secureboot being disabled will i be able to remove the password and enable secureboot easily?
<ZeekHuge> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ZeekHuge> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meeting logs from meetingology at http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<ioria> davelaurence0290,   lsb-core  seems available only for trusty not for xenual (16.04)
<Guest15095> hexicpyth, but I do, plus I noticed it is weird, that's what happens: if I want to rename some files on an external hd and I click on one, press F2 then start typing it wouldn't let me, but it does let me copy and paste whatever into it with the mouse... what the hell? I thought it was a permission problem and chown'ed it and chmod'ed it, didn't change anything, really: HELP please :)
<hexicpyth> Guest15095: I literally don't know a thing about how laptop keyboards work on ubuntu, nor how they integrate with anything, so I can't really help
<ZeekHuge> !command
<davelaurence0290> ioria, ok, is trusty quite a few versions back?
<ioria> davelaurence0290,   it's the previous LTS, yes
<davelaurence0290> ioria, alright I see, thanks!
<Guest15095> hexicpyth, ok, anybody else? :)
<MonkeyDust> ZeekHuge  use /msg ubottu if you want to explore !factoids
<ioria> davelaurence0290,   maybe there is a PPa for xenial ...
<Malinux> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17659255/
<Bashing-om> Malinux: look'n .
<CodeMouse92> Regarding lsb-core (CC davelaurence0290), how horrible would it be to follow the advice on http://askubuntu.com/questions/760416/how-to-install-lsb-core-package-on-ubuntu-16-04
<Bashing-om> Malinux: Looks good ! .. now do the apps you attempted to install 3 days back work ?
<ubuntu> WTD
<ubuntu> WTF IS THIS SHIT
<MonkeyDust> ubottu  caps
<Guest13145> lol
<ioria> davelaurence0290,   if you want a light java IDE you can use Geany or this https://sourceforge.net/projects/eje/
<OerHeks> please not again, Guest13145
<MonkeyDust> ubottu  this is ubuntu support
<Pici> Guest13145: please mind your language. This is the official Ubuntu support channel.
<ZeekHuge> MonkeyDust: thanks , just wanted to know the commands it supports.
<Pici> MonkeyDust: ubottu knows that
<ubuntu__> What is this aplication. Js it support channel?
<Pici> ubuntu__: This is IRC, you're in the Ubuntu support channel now.
<ubuntu__> What is this aplication. Js it support channel?
<Pici> !irc | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Guest15095> why is my keyboard randomly not working?!?!?! heeeelp!
<MonkeyDust> Guest15095  maybe you need to clean it
<YankDownUnder> Guest15095, Is it a wireless keyboard/mouse with a dongle?
<CodeMouse92> Guest15095: so, from earlier you have an ASUS (Model?) laptop that worked fine on Ubuntu 14.04, but isn't working well on Ubuntu 16.04
<CodeMouse92> Correct?
<Malinux> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17659677/
<Guest15095> YankDownUnder, nope :(((
<Guest15095> CodeMouse92, yes yes|!||
<CodeMouse92> Guest15095: Right. YOu need to include all that info when you ask. It makes a huge difference. What is the *exact* model of laptop?
<CodeMouse92> (Turn it over and read the model number off the bottom)
<Guest15095> CodeMouse92, x550
<CodeMouse92> Guest15095: Hmm, that sounds familiar. I think I had one once....
<CodeMouse92> Guest15095: When you say 'not working', the keyboard is intermittently becoming unresponsive? Is this just for typing, shortcuts, function keys...?
<Guest15095> CodeMouse92, it is precisely described in the following...
<Guest15095> hexicpyth, but I do, plus I noticed it is weird, that's what happens: if I want to rename some files on an external hd and I click on one, press F2 then start typing it wouldn't let me, but it does let me copy and paste whatever into it with the mouse... what the hell? I thought it was a permission problem and chown'ed it and chmod'ed it, didn't change anything, really: HELP please :)
<Guest15095> (sorry hexicpyth)
<CodeMouse92> Guest15095: This is not a problem with your keyboard (hardware issue), but a software issue. Just to help you narrow it down.
<CodeMouse92> If it were a hardware issue, you'd notice the keyboard problems happening globally, not only in a specific software-based instance (as described)
<Guest15095> CodeMouse92, exactly what I think, could you help me narrowing it down? :)
<Tameiki___> Hello, I have an error while installing my laptop with Ubuntu16.04. After manual partitioning, I have this error (translated) "attempting to mount an ext4 file system encrypted volume (sda2_dmcrypt) on / failed". Anyone can help me plz ?
<Guest15095> CodeMouse92, I know, that's why I'm here, something about Ibus I guess, but I have no idea...
<CodeMouse92> Guest15095: What program are you using to rename files on the external hd? Nautilus (the default Ubuntu file browser)
<Guest15095> CodeMouse92, yep
<Numline1> Hello guys. Our home server pooped itself today. This strange error message started appearing after 5PM yesterday and it became unresponsive today around lunch. Any thoughts? Thanks. https://gist.github.com/Numline1/d51a9b698b9189e7b05a2bfcdb729cfd
<Numline1> Rebooting helped, I'm just puzzled a bit
<Numline1> seems like smbd crashed it
<CodeMouse92> Guest15095: Okay, so, what happens if you right-click and click rename? Same problem?
<Guest15095> CodeMouse92, it highlight its name as if it is letting me renaming it but then when I type in, its name won't change, still I can copy and paste words inside with the mouse...
<Guest15095> as said above...
<Bashing-om> Malinux: Ouch ! We have a serious conflict somewhere. We just cleared " Depends: libqt5feedback5 but it is not going to be installed " and now it is back .
<Tameiki___> Here a tail -f /var/log/syslog during the installation: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17641408/
<Guest15095> CodeMouse92, it looks like I don't have permissions, but, as said above, I chown'ed it and chmod'ed it, still nothing changes...
<CodeMouse92> Guest15095: I haven't encountered this before, but here's one trick that might help narrow it down. Open up the Terminal and type "nautilus". That will launch the file browser, but since it's launched from the terminal, you can see error messages. Ignore everything that says GLib and GTK
<CodeMouse92> And then try.
<cymen_> i dont want the amdgpu driver on my laptop what do i have to remove so I can remove the driver?
<Malinux> Bashing-om: yeah. Strange, Much to learn we have :)
<cymen_> currently when I try to unload the module it says it's in use
<CodeMouse92> Guest15095: Does it give you any error messages in the terminal when you try and type?
<Guest15095> CodeMouse92, even if I gksu nautilus instead I can see no error outputs whatsoever nor in the cli or gui...
<CodeMouse92> Guest15095: Okay, next step, we'll try renaming through the terminal
<Guest15095> CodeMouse92, that works
<YankDownUnder> Numline1, If you look at the error/bug in the beginning - it's CRC...so an error/bug during a copy/read
<Guest15095> already tried it
<CodeMouse92> Guest15095: With or without sudo?
<Guest15095> regardless
<Guest15095> I'm going nuts...
<CodeMouse92> Guest15095: Okay, well that rules out permissions and the file system. The problem is definitely nautilus
<Numline1> YankDownUnder cheers. I also found this, but I guess it's not related? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/1572608
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1572608 in samba (Ubuntu) "Samba 2:4.3.8+dfsg-0ubuntu0.14.04.2 Reversion: CPU Soft Lock" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Guest15095> CodeMouse92, should I wipe it and re-install it?
<CodeMouse92> Guest15095: You could try a different file browser. We have dozens.
<Guest15095> CodeMouse92, yeah but I'd like to get y
<CodeMouse92> Guest15095: Mmmmm....I don't know. You could using apt-get...just sudo apt-get install --reinstall nautilus
<CodeMouse92> I wouldn't do anything more drastic, TBH.
<Guest15095> CodeMouse92, I was thinking it could be an Ibus issue
<Guest15095> CodeMouse92, because, also my trackpad pointer wouldn't show up for a while after boot
<Bashing-om> Malinux: Wllk ,, let's look ' dpkg -l libqt5widgets5 ' .
<Guest15095> CodeMouse92, when I then click click click on something, suddenly it comes out
<YankDownUnder> Numline1, Has there been any changes to the /etc/smb.conf as of late - and have you considered "reverting" to an older version? Just asking...
<CodeMouse92> Guest15095: Well, the reason I don't think so is that the problem isn't originating from the keyboard input, nor from the file system itself. The trackpad is probably unrelated.
<Numline1> YankDownUnder no, no recent changes, this is the first time this happened actually. I'll make sure to backup that data drive, as it may be hardware issue if you're right
<Guest15095> CodeMouse92, good :(
<CodeMouse92> Guest15095: Depending on your system specs, the trackpad issue might just be a sideeffect of boot up time
<YankDownUnder> Numline1, backups are always a good thing...but yeah, back up, revert, and wait/watch...
<CodeMouse92> Guest15095: Anyway, in relation to the file renaming, see if you have the same problem with Thunar (sudo apt-get install thunar)
<Michael19930> What does install ubuntu alongside windows do? Does it partition the drive for me or what
<CodeMouse92> If not, then the problem is definitely nautilus, and possibly worthy of a bug report
<k1l> Michael19930: yes.
<Guest15095> CodeMouse92, one thing I forgot, at the beginning it works and I CAN rename files, then after a while it looses it and I can't type anything anymore within the filename box, but the keyboard still works on text editor etc
<CodeMouse92> Guest15095: That still sounds like a Nautilus bug, tbh
<Numline1> CodeMouse92 yeah. It's mainly NAS, so I wasn't really worried about it, but it's time :D
<Numline1> thanks for tips
<Guest15095> CodeMouse92, ok thanks
<dbz2k> does someone know why I cant add this port range in ufw gui "1714-1764"
<CodeMouse92> Numline1: ?
<Numline1> CodeMouse92 eeeh, sorry, I ment to highlight YankDownUnder
<abhi> anyone got person of interest latest episode
<dbz2k> I did it in this format '1714:1764'
<Pici> abhi: This is Ubuntu support.
<abhi> oh my bad
<capum321> hello! I am trying to compile mono-addins package as dependency to build a monodevelop 6.0 which doesn't exist in repositories. get this error http://dpaste.com/2PBR989 - - - the package is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mono-addins/1.0+git20130406.adcd75b-3 - - -  mono-addins_1.0+git20130406.adcd75b-3.debian.tar.gz
<CodeMouse92> abhi: This is a support channel, not a piracy channel. Please don't steal
<abhi> sorry sorry
<BluesKaj> abhi, it's on tonight
<capum321> Maintainer: Debian CLI Libraries Team - - - Where do I find support?
<django_1> in sublime 3 where is the file
<django_1> theres no: file, edit view
<k1l> django_1: ask the sublime support. its not in the ubuntu repos
<django_1> ok
<django_1> k1l, for the file manager that comes with ubuntu, is it suppose to be there?
<k1l> django_1: using unity? go with the mouse to the upper panel
<django_1> k1l, yeah its not coming up
<OerHeks> django_1, sublime3 issue, how did you install that?
<django_1> cant remember
<django_1> ill just reinstall i guess
<OerHeks> menu items only appear on the top panel, if your focus is on the sublimetext window
<django_1> OerHeks, what do you mean focus
<k1l> if the sublime window is in the foreground
<TurboKraken> Anyone have any luck getting a Dell color printer to work on ubuntu 16.04?
<OerHeks> TurboKraken, is it listed in openprinting database?
<TurboKraken> Let me check.
<TurboKraken> OerHeks: No it isn't. There is .rpm drivers for the printer though.
<i-make-robots> hi ubuntu.  mail mailq is growing and nothing is being delivered.  my mail.err is empty.  how do i diagnose the problem?
<OerHeks> maybe someone did find a way, hard to say without specs
<happycamper__> Hello, is some1 here who can help me with connecting chatty to the twitch irc server?
<TurboKraken> OerHeks: What about converting .rpm to .deb?
<OerHeks> !info alien
<ubottu> alien (source: alien): convert and install rpm and other packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.95 (xenial), package size 53 kB, installed size 166 kB
<OerHeks> good luck with that, results may vary
<guest341> Is any1 here
<k1l> guest341: yes, a lot of users are here.
<ruyicruz> hello. my wireless in unbutu its not working. i've disable and now when I enable it ot shows up as enabled on the ticker but it does not show any networks. any hint?
<guest341> ifcfg
<guest341> showit plz
<azure32> sudo service network-manager restart
<azure32> ruyicruz: type that in terminal ^
<ruyicruz> guest341 hi. are you talking to me? command not found.
<ruyicruz> azure32 i've allready done that, it comes back with the ticker of "enable wireless" unchecked, and when I check it still does not come up any network
<Malinux> Bashing-om: sorry for the delay, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17662140/
<ruyicruz> and, to be sure... I've around 10+ networks in range of my android. there are networks nearby :P
<guest341> ifconfig
<guest341> output
<k1l> ruyicruz: "rfkill list | nc termbin.com 9999"
<ruyicruz> sorry I meant "enable wifi"
<k1l> ruyicruz: if that machine got no network at all, then just run "rfkill list" and see if there is something on "blocked yes"
<Bashing-om> Malinux: Look'n .. here we go again .
<i-make-robots> i have no /var/log/syslog and no /var/log/messages.  Where are warnings & such going?
<i-make-robots> my /var/log is drwxdrwr-x root syslog.
<ruyicruz> I've Hard blocked: yes on it k1l
<k1l> ruyicruz: then try to use the hardware switch on that machine
<ente_> Could someone explain me (shortly) the advantage of PlayOnLinux compared to a pure wine installation?
<ruyicruz> k1l its a onboard wireless card...
<ruyicruz> k1l yesterday I disable it to save battery, and today I got this issue... :(
<k1l> ruyicruz: how did you disable it?
<Bashing-om> !info qtdeclarative5-qtfeedback-plugin trusty
<ubottu> qtdeclarative5-qtfeedback-plugin (source: qtfeedback-opensource-src): Qt Feedback module - QML plugin. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0~git20130529-0ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 18 kB, installed size 110 kB
<ruyicruz> on the top  bar, remove the ticker on "enable wifi"
<OerHeks> ente_, POL is a collection of dedicated scripts per game
<k1l> ruyicruz: "sudo rfkill unblock all"
<k1l> then see again
<Bashing-om> Malinux: ^ And here too, elevated version for qtdeclarative5-qtfeedback-plugin .
<OerHeks> you could with wine and winetricks get the same result, with some tweaks here and there
<capum321> hello! I am trying to compile mono-addins package as dependency to build a monodevelop 6.0 which doesn't exist in repositories. get this error http://dpaste.com/2PBR989 - - - the package is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mono-addins/1.0+git20130406.adcd75b-3 ->  mono-addins_1.0+git20130406.adcd75b-3.debian.tar.gz
<ruyicruz> k1l done that, but still showing up as hard blocked on the wlan
<k1l> ruyicruz: what machine is it then?
<k1l> ruyicruz: laptop?
<ruyicruz> yes
<k1l> then press the hardware button.
<k1l> or the fn+.... keys
<ente_> OerHeks: Thx! I just found a graphic (located in a description for wine...), which I guess sums up your description nicely: http://wiki.playonlinux.com/index.php/Wine;_what_is_it%3F
<Malinux> Bashing-om: hm, okey. What am I gonna do now? Don't think I got the last message :)
<concerti> Does this channel support ubuntu-server?
<k1l> yes
<colept> Hello! I'm using OpenVPN (successful connection) but no internet once the routing table goes up - can someone tell me what's wrong with these routes? http://paste.ubuntu.com/17662592/
<k1l> although there is #ubuntu-server too.
<concerti> ok good to know , this should be easy - is there an equivalent to SAR preinstalled on ubuntu servers?
<ruyicruz> k1l fn+f2 only allows me to change the soft blocked, not the hard blocked :(
<Bashing-om> Malinux: Hang on .. maybe ny wires are crossed .. double checking at this time .
<RomanLier> Hello, could someone help me with onboard? I can't figure out how to make it display korean characters...
<ruyicruz> k1l i did try hit it twice and see the results, but every result only change yes/no to the soft blocked
<k1l> ruyicruz: what line is in "lspci" for that wifi card?
<Malinux> Bashing-om: hm,okey :)
<jilocasin0> 'afternoon everyone
<ruyicruz> k1l you want the number of the line or the reference/line itself? the line is: 02:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<Bashing-om> Malinux: Nope .. you have an elevated version conflict . All we can do is find out the where, then learn what we might be able to do . what results ' sudo apt remove -s qtdeclarative5-qtfeedback-plugin ' Let's see what will break if we remove it .
<OerHeks> acer and hardblocked.. try blacklist acer_wmi
<jilocasin0> trying to set up an ftp server under ubuntu 16.04 Server with a couple hundred users, each should have read/write access to only their own directory.  Been struggling with vsftpd (ubuntu's default) and I can't get it to work.  Does anyone have any ideas of how to do this (or a location with docs of same) or something else I should be using?  [thanks]
<Bashing-om> Malinux: ' apt-cache policy qtdeclarative5-qtfeedback-plugin ' .. might be helpful first ??
<i-make-robots> my syslog is missing.  is there a daemon I have to restart to make it work?
<Refine> anyone know how to fix this? im on mint btw https://ghostbin.com/paste/8rgsk/edit
<k1l> !mint | Refine
<ubottu> Refine: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Refine> it's a trusty problem should be the same for ubuntu
<k1l> Refine: its not an ubuntu issue since mint changes a lot in the repo handling. talk to their support
<Refine> ok
<Refine> ty
<RomanLier> Hello? I'm trying to find some help here
<Ben64> ask a question
<RomanLier> Oh hi again Ben64
<RomanLier> ok, i ask again
<Malinux> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17663090/
<k1l> ruyicruz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1781350&page=2  try this
<ruyicruz> checking. hold on k1l. :)
<RomanLier> I can't figure out how to make onboard display korean characters...
<Malinux> Bashing-om: and http://paste.ubuntu.com/17663148/
<ruyicruz> i was on that exact topic! :p
<ubuntu283> Hi! I am fairly fluent in ubuntu, but I'm starting out in developing. Are there any programs I should be looking into for java, c#, html, php?
<Bashing-om> Malinux: I just do not get it .. I keep ecpecting something non-ubuntu repo .. and policy says the file is from our repo . What now ' apt-cache policy libqt5widgets5 ' . Removing qtdeclarative5-qtfeedback-plugin will rip your build environment all to pieces .
<jilocasin0> ubuntu283: Do you mean IDE's?
<ubuntu283> yes
<Bashing-om> expecting*
<pennTeller> ubuntu283, I use codeblocks
<ubuntu283> thanks! ill look into it :)
<jilocasin0> ubuntu283: Java: Eclipse, Netbeans, IntelliJ IDEA (Community == free, Ultimate == $$)
<ubuntu283> wonderful! I'll definatly look into these :)
<jilocasin0> ubuntu283: C# is some form of Mono (not that Mono.. ;)
<bprompt> ubuntu283:    what kind of code are you planning to write?   I mean, a C# IDE may be good for C# but terrible for html
<jilocasin0> ubuntu283: HTML / PHP: Eclipse, lots of things from VIM/EMACs on up.... ;P
<ubuntu283> I'm looking into aplication and database development
<jilocasin0> ubuntu283: free or commercial?
<ubuntu283> either :)
<bprompt> ubuntu283:    application is a broad term, like "chair", apps for what? what platform? what usage?
<jilocasin0> ubuntu283: free then Eclipse is probably your best bet, it's unweildy at times but you can do everything in it and it's well supported.
<ubuntu283> I'm learning server maintance as well as development for windows and android. sorry, im new to all of this
<jilocasin0> ubuntu283: commercial then Intellij IDEA ultimate, supports practically everything.....
<jilocasin0> ubuntu283: Android Studio (Google's default IDE for android development) is based on Intellij IDEA Community
<tkonto> in rhel based Linux (fedora centos etc) I can script password change like:  echo "password" | passwd --stdin username
<ubuntu283> I've got that already
<tkonto> how can I do the same in ubuntu (--stdin does not seam to be supported in ubuntu passwd)
<jilocasin0> ubuntu283: Then you know what intellij IDEA is like.
<bprompt> ubuntu283:     IIRC, google has an Android SDK you can install, as far as windows, one of the best windows IDE would be Visual Studio, as far as doing "sysop" stuff, depends on the langauge, if Java, Netbeans is a popular one
<ubuntu283> thanks for all the help! I've got to get to class (time to leaern some php!!!)
<jilocasin0> ubuntu283: Ultimate supports lots of frameworks, databases, etc. that the community one doesn't.
<ruyicruz> k1l still trying to solve it. hold on :)
<bprompt> ubuntu283:     for php, Zend Studio is a really popular and supported one
<k1l> tkonto: chpasswd should be able to handle that
<tkonto> thank you sooo much.. I am creating a docker image, and this was a blocking point
<anabain> I need some help troubleshooting some non-fglrx drivers for a radeon videocard in 16.04. I'm getting bad refreshing, changing windows leaves me with the first windows (totally or partially) Any ideas?
<feneco> hi, is there a way to clean video cache on linux? I use a screenshot tool called 'screencloud' seems that it kept the screen saved from another application, every time I try to take a new screenshot it shows the full screen of another application
<feneco> I tried to restart gnome shell (alt f2 r) and clean memory cache (sync; echo > 3 /proc/sys/vm/drop_cache)
<Malinux> Bashing-om: apt-cache policy libqt5widgets5 http://paste.ubuntu.com/17663148/
<vm096> feneco did you try to search if is a open process after take the first screenshot?
<vm096> and try to kill it
<rblst> feneco, have you tried any other screenshot tools to see if the problem is not screencloud specific?
<bprompt> feneco:     dunno that one, and I don't use screencloud myself, but sounds more like an screencloud issue, not an OS one though
<feneco> vm096: not yet
<feneco> rblst: it seems that the 'screen' of the previously opened application is cached only in the screencloud
<feneco> on gnome-screenshot it's ok
<enoch85> Please help us test the Nextcloud VM so that we can make the best possible release once 10 is out, or sooner. https://www.techandme.se/nextcloud-vm/
<enoch85> Sorry for OT
<capum321> hello! I am trying to compile mono-addins package as dependency to build a monodevelop 6.0 which doesn't exist in repositories. get this error http://dpaste.com/2PBR989 - - - the package is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mono-addins/1.0+git20130406.adcd75b-3 ->  mono-addins_1.0+git20130406.adcd75b-3.debian.tar.gz
<feneco> i will try vm096
<Bashing-om> Malinux: Correct version is installed .. as around and around we go . Looking at the remove list .. we can see that the system "would" remove the correct version of many libraries in favor of several elevated versions. The question remains - what has installed these elevated libraries ?
<Malinux> Bashing-om: good question. I don't know :)
<ruyicruz> k1l after doing all that I got it worse... now I don't see any wireless information in the network manager on the top bar. \o
<ruyicruz> obviously i change ath5k to ath9k witch is my driver.
<k1l> hmm. did you reload the driver?
<ruyicruz> k1l not sure. the article didn't mention nothing about reloading the drive
<ruyicruz> but I reboot the pc and restarted network manager prior to reboot. didn't help
<k1l> ruyicruz: what did you do?
<feneco> there are so many processes that I have no clue which one could be the issue
<k1l> ruyicruz: i would have done "sudo rmmod -f driver; sudo rfkill unblock all; sudo modprobe driver"
<ruyicruz> yes I've done that
<ruyicruz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1781350&p=10938172#post10938172
<ruyicruz> on the post #10
<ruyicruz> but the last one gives me an error:
<ruyicruz> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'ath9k': Invalid argument
<k1l> so its not that one
<ruyicruz> I saw it on the driver=... earlier
<k1l> "lsmod" lists all loaded drivers
<ruyicruz> hold on
<ruyicruz> cfg80211              499712  3 ath,ath9k_common,mac80211
<ruyicruz> this is the closed thing I've with ath*
<ruyicruz> closest*
<ruyicruz> but even if I did a mobprobe with those three, I still dont get a wireless option in the network manager k1l
<vm096> feneco, ok then let us know that
<feneco> vm096: I'm trying to identify something related to cs:go (counter strike global offensive) process, as when I press the hotkeys to take screenshot it shows its application screen (http://termbin.com/l8ec)
<safrabods> cd hexchat
<safrabods> hrmmm
<feneco> lots of bioset processes too
<feneco> Killed steam process, mouse and keyboard stopped working
<feneco> Lol
<Malinux> Bashing-om: maybe I should consider a clean install?
<vm096> try disable all virtual machines then start the game
<vm096> VirtualBox process
<vm096> feneco, try restart u machine then verify if there is some VirtualBox process, stop it, then play u game
<ubkost> hi
<ubkost> exit
<feneco> vm096: is there any conflit that vbox could cause with the game?
<vm096> yes with hotkeys
<lerner> hi, I have a flac file and a cue file to separate the individual audio tracks. Question is, what program do I need...
<ruyicruz> k1l any idea? I've also run wireless info script from github and confirm that the wireless is not enabled but I had the driver...
<ruyicruz> https://github.com/UbuntuForums/wireless-info
<feneco> what screenshot tool do you use in ubuntu?
<lerner> ! screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<feneco> I've search something like lightshot, closest thing I found was screencloud
<Bashing-om> Malinux: Well .. We been on this now for 3 days . still no way forward / I admitt I do not know a way to find what the installed parent of libqt5widgets5 is . Still seeking to find out .
<vivekp> On ubuntu gnome 16.04 now, a process named "tracker-extract" is consuming 220+ MB of RAM forever. Is it normal?
<Guest19834> i installed ubuntu 16.04 lts server on an old laptop. i've now logged in, and want to connect to the inet. i'm not using an
<Guest19834>                     ethernet cable. with ifconfig -a i get emp2s0 (Link encap:Ethernet), lo (Link encap:Local Loopback) and wlp3s0 (Link encap:
<Guest19834>                     Ethernet). am i right in that none of these are wifi?
<Guest19834> sorry, copy/pasted and the irssi didnt like it.
<vivekp> Oh, and normal RAM usage is very high with just an IRC client opened right now. Never had such issues prior to upgrade.
<vivekp> 2 Gigs of RAM in use right now -- I don't understand why.
<ruyicruz>  maybe its swap ram?
<Fooster> 14.04 has v3 zoneinfo files and 12.04 has v2. does anyone know whether its possible to get v2 on 14.04 easily?
<vivekp> ruyicruz: No, swap is not in use at all.
<Malinux> Bashing-om: okey
<Ben64> vivekp: paste the output of "free -m" to paste.ubuntu.com
<vivekp> Anyone know what this process called "tracker extract" doing?
<vivekp> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17666303/
<mundus2018> Why would the command node not work if I have nodejs installed
<mundus2018> If I just try to install "node" it has no installation conidate
<Ben64> vivekp: doesn't look like you're running a normal ubuntu system
<vivekp> Normal? I'm on Ubuntu Gnome 16.04
<Ben64> oh, they changed the output of free in 16.04
<Ben64> vivekp: you've only got 1.5GB used, i think you're doing ok
<vivekp> But, system monitor shows different story altogether...
<vivekp> 2 GB it shows
<Ben64> free doesn't lie, you're probably including some cache/buffer
<Ben64> even if it was 2GB out of 8.... still totally fine
<vivekp> But it's still high usage when compared to what I was used to before upgrade and I have nothing else running right now except this IRC client
<Ben64> so? what actual problem is it causing
<vivekp> Sorry, nevermind -- my main concern is that process called "tracker extract"
<vivekp> not sure what it's doing there
<Koyaanis> hey. im trying to install php-soap with apt-get, but it suggests me not only php-soap, but also php7.0-common and php7.0-soap, which i can NOT have installed. how can i make it only install php-soap?
<Ben64>  tracker-extract  reads  the  file  and  mimetype  provided in stdin and extract the metadata from this file; then it displays the  metadata  on the standard output.
<nmide> hi, how can i prevent the system from f***ing with my resolv.conf?
<nmide> i disabled resolvconf.service in systemd, still the file is deleted on boot
<nmide> i just want a normal resolv.conf file no weird automated thing that messes with my settings
<__sled> hi
<Ben64> nmide: what is the output of "ls -ld /etc/resolv.conf"
<OerHeks> vivekp, oh gnome version of Kworker > tracker tracker-extract tracker-gui tracker-miner-fs tracker-utils
<vivekp> Ben64: it ought to use 220 MB of RAM to perform its operations?
<Ben64> vivekp: sure maybe
<nmide> ben64: its a symbolic link to some other strange place instead of properly being just a file
<nmide> if i remove the link and create a normal file will this solve my issue?
<__sled> Maybe this question is too specific. But it happens on Ubuntu. Is it possible that, having a heavy SSD disk-write thread, the load of the whole machine for this huge writing of data affects the running time of other threads, even if assigned to different CPU cores using pthread_affinity ?
<vivekp> OerHeks: Sorry, I don't understand... what again?
<Ben64> nmide: maybe, it's not recommended though
<nmide> recommended by who? for over 10 years if i need to change my resolver settings i simply edit /etc/resolv.conf manually and place my settings there
<vivekp> Ben64: Would you advise against killing it?
<nmide> or make a dhcp script that does the same
<Ben64> vivekp: yes
<OerHeks> vivekp, tracker is some indexing service, let it run out ( it works in the background )
<Ben64> nmide: easier way is to put whatever you want into /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<nmide> respectfully, that is not easier, it is radically changing how that configuration is typically done
<nmide> and isn't behavior that should be present by default
<Ben64> nmide: then by all means, do whatever you want
<nmide> but aside from that, thanks, i removed the sym link
<vivekp> I don't know, I've never been used to such high RAM usage with just one application running.
<vivekp> 16.04 has sure brought some new things to comply by.
<nmide> *things to fix, yes, i can see that
<nmide> haha
<Fooster> 14.04 has v3 zoneinfo files and 12.04 has v2. does anyone know whether its possible to get v2 on 14.04 easily?
<vivekp> I hope it gets fixed if its not normal behaviour. IMHO it's at-least unusual tho.
<Bashing-om> Malinux: Not to say I am ready to five up .. a matter of finding what is holding the lis to the elevated versions .. maybe qt5-default ?? Still trying to find out .
<nmide> i'm sure people that implemented it thought it was normal, but in reality systemd adds an abstraction layer for configuration that nobody was asking for
<unicron> whom should i pester about getting the ircd-ratbox package published for 16.04?
<nmide> from what i've seen so far from using 16.04 systemd isn't production ready at all
<nmide> but i can understand if experienced admins are not the target user
<Ben64> nmide: systemd has nothing to do with resolv.conf
<Ben64> and this is not the channel for rants
<nmide> if i was 'ranting' you would know, i think what you actually mean is "this isn't the place for opinions ben64 doesn't agree with"
<nmide> no problem
<bear_> wenrwer
<werwer> ok
<werwer> SO!
<werwer> JUST INSTALLED 15.04
<werwer> How the hell do I get rid of Unity.
<werwer> Well, not get rid of because it's kinda handy.
<werwer> How do I switch my DE temperarily?
<OerHeks> 15.04 is dead, install a supported version
<werwer> OerHeks, I downloaded the "Latest"
<werwer> The site said 16, I got 15
<werwer> I'll do a dist upgrade later.
<werwer> How do I drop myself into LXDE?
<Ben64> install a supported version of ubuntu
<werwer> Congats.
<werwer> That's not an answer.
<Ben64> it's the best answer
<werwer> No it's not.
<OerHeks> at least an honest answer.
<werwer> It's ignoring the question at hand.
<werwer> That's like me saying
<Broseidon7Seez> why are you being so aggressive and expecting us to explain this to you?
<Ben64> you're running an unsupported version of ubuntu. run a supported version of ubuntu
<werwer> "I installed Ubuntu on my macbook, how do I get my trackpad working?"
<werwer> ANd getting the response
<tgm4883> werwer: where did you download 15.04 from? that shouldn't even be available anymore
<Jordan_U> werwer: It's the only answer you'll get in this channel. We do not support EOL releases, in any way.
<werwer> "GO BUY A PC, MACS SUCK!!"
<OerHeks> ...
<werwer> Like I said, I'm going to do a dist-upgrade
<werwer> I'm trying not to break my install.
<genii> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Ben64> more like saying "I installed ubuntu 13.04 on my macbook, how do i get my trackpad working?" and getting the response "please install a supported version of ubuntu"
<tgm4883> werwer: I'm worried about other users downloading that. So please let me know where you downloaded that from
<werwer> ty genii
<Jordan_U> werwer: Then you can get support here *after* you upgrade.
<genii> werwer: See the bot's link, above
<werwer> tgm4883, the website
<tgm4883> werwer: link please
<tgm4883> werwer: because I don't see it
<Ben64> werwer: but if you JUST installed 15.04, then stop, and install a supported version of ubuntu
<Ben64> much easier than upgrading
<Jordan_U> werwer: We can also help you upgrade properly (though I recommend re-installing, possibly installing an Ubuntu flavor that doesn't use Unity).
<futurama140> Cinnamon FTW
<werwer> I don't want to completely leave Unity.
<Broseidon7Seez> werwer
<Broseidon7Seez> do you want a windows like environment?
<werwer> Broseidon7Seez, I prefer LXDE
<tgm4883> werwer: I've checked all the places I know and I can't figure out where you got 15.04 from
<werwer> I am willing to make the transition
<Ben64> werwer: then go grab lubuntu 16.04 iso and install that
<Broseidon7Seez> and you don't know how to install lxde? is that what you're asking?
<werwer> http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/
<werwer> Found that one
<futurama140> if you like the feel of the windows DE then go with cinnamon
<tgm4883> werwer: can you paste the output of 'cat /var/log/installer/media-info | nc termbin.com 9999'
<OerHeks> http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/
<werwer> ok nvm
<werwer> I do have 16.04
<tgm4883> werwer: you didn't download it from there. That only has snappy images. You wouldn't have that
<werwer> LiLi mis-identified
<Broseidon7Seez> haha
<werwer> So How do I switch into LXDE?
<Broseidon7Seez> werwer, you can just open your terminal and enter: sudo apt update then sudo apt install lxde
<werwer> I already installed it.
<Broseidon7Seez> oh ok
<Prelude2004c> hey guys.. looking for some help.. so i had a system in which i compiled ffmpeg on it and i installed libfreetype and libfdk_aac .. and all was well.. once i had the system exactly how i wanted it i simply made a copy of all the partitions and directories of the system to clone to another system... all worked well.. now i went back and i wanted to re-compile ffmpeg and its complaining about can't find libfdk_aac & freetype .. yet when i
<Prelude2004c> look in /usr/include/* the directories for fdk-aac are there and freetype2 is there.. everything is there. yet i get a ERROR: libfdk_aac not found .. any help would be appreciated as i am stuck
<werwer> How do I actually enter it?
<futurama140> werwer: sudo apt-get install LXDE-desktop-environment
<Prelude2004c> ubuntu 14 btw
<Broseidon7Seez> all you have to do now is log out and there will be a button next to where you enter your password
<Broseidon7Seez> or do you have no password to login
<futurama140> werwer: log out and click the button by your log in and change log in session to the desktop environment you want
<SonikkuAmerica> futurama140 - [ sudo apt install lxde ] you mean.
<werwer> LXDE-desktop-environment
<werwer> E: Unable to locate package LXDE-desktop-environment
<futurama140> oops wrong one
<nacc> Prelude2004c: libs != source headers?
<futurama140> just do LXDE
<Prelude2004c> nacc what does tha tmean ?
<werwer> lxde is already the newest version (7ubuntu1).
<werwer> The button isn't appearing
<werwer> That's why I'm confused
<futurama140> log out and take a screenshot
<Broseidon7Seez> ok so you don't have a password required to log in
<nacc> Prelude2004c: it would be better to pastebin the exact output; and what is the reason for needing a newer ffmpeg than provided by Ubuntu?
<SonikkuAmerica> werwer - [ sudo apt install lxde ] then try running [ ls /usr/share/xsessions ]
<Prelude2004c> nacc , its a personal compiled version as we have custom code in it
<werwer> SonikkuAmerica, ubuntu.desktop
<Prelude2004c> a few patches and stuff.. i have to use the source .. i don't use repo
<werwer> One thing is really surpising me about this so far
<Prelude2004c> my question is not the ffmpeg.. its the system.. somehow it can't see the stuff in /usr/include or whatever.
<OerHeks> right top panel, change de
<nacc> Prelude2004c: like i said, we can try and help if you provide the actual output (pastebin)
<werwer> I haven't installed my GPU drivers, at least the proprietary ones
<werwer> Yet the performance isn't terrible.
<Prelude2004c> nacc, do you mean from ffmpeg output ? sure.. one sec
<Jordan_U> werwer: Please pastebin the output of "systemctl status lightdm".
<SonikkuAmerica> werwer - you need a .desktop file with the LXDE session set to start. Best way to do this is to install the lubuntu-desktop package, which automatically generates one.
<nacc> Prelude2004c: whatever error you are getting, including whatever you are invoking that leads to the eror
<Prelude2004c> http://pastebin.com/raw/mD2x3QUf
<nacc> Prelude2004c: what version of Ubuntu?
<Prelude2004c> 14.04
<werwer> SonikkuAmerica, doing that
<nacc> Prelude2004c: it's missing some header file (in particular sys/cdefs.h); where do you see any mention of fdk-aac or freetype2?
<nacc> Prelude2004c: this is a really basic compilation solution, are you sure you want to be compiling from source?
<Prelude2004c> yes i need to commpile from source
<Prelude2004c> this is a custom ffmpeg version
<nacc> Prelude2004c: ok, educational moment. Learn to read the compilation output, in particular the "fatal error" lines. That is the actual error.
<nacc> Prelude2004c: the backtraces are where the file includes come from, not the error itself
<Prelude2004c> here... locate  shows > /usr/include/sys/cdefs.h
<werwer> I have two incredibly longshop questions
<werwer> Linux voicechangers
<werwer> Also, does anyone here understand how to redirect audio
<werwer> also split into multiple pipes
<Prelude2004c> maybe because the /usr/include is not set ?
<Prelude2004c> do i need to export something first.
<Prelude2004c> because /usr/include/sys/cdefs.h exists but its not seeing that  so maybe its looking in wrong place
<Prelude2004c> i did include --extra-cflags=-I/usr/include
<werwer> SonikkuAmerica, It's working.
<werwer> I love you.
<SonikkuAmerica> OK then, werwer ... lol :)
<nacc> Prelude2004c: did you have to pass --extra-cflags before?
<werwer> :)
<werwer> SonikkuAmerica, Do you understand how to do real time audio manioulation?
<Prelude2004c> its part of my command configure yes
<Prelude2004c> let me remove it i guess
<nacc> Prelude2004c: when you built last time too?
<SonikkuAmerica> werwer - Real-time? Nope. Try #ubuntustudio
<Prelude2004c> yes last time i built yes it had it
<Prelude2004c> removed and it changed nothing
<Prelude2004c> still can't find stuff in /usr/include/
<Prelude2004c> its like the system doesn't know where /usr/include is .. very odd
<nacc> Prelude2004c: that's not true, as it is using files from /usr/include
<nacc> Prelude2004c: *again*, are you absolutely sure you want to compile from source? debugging stuff like this (on your own) is part of it...
<nacc> Prelude2004c: you can see the backtrace says it's using files from /usr/include (math.h, features.h)
<Prelude2004c> nacc, i don't have a choice.. this is a custom git repo version
<Prelude2004c> it has certain fixes for my application
<werwer> SonikkuAmerica, know anything about stream splitting and redirection?
<werwer> You know, with Alsa
<Prelude2004c> well /usr/include/sys/cdefs.h exists
<nacc> Prelude2004c: are you by any chance cross-compiling or anything? 64-bit?
<SonikkuAmerica> werwer - beats me
<werwer> Anyone here know about Alsa?
<werwer> The stuff under the hood
<RomanLier> Hello again
<werwer> I'm just wondering if any of you know about Stream re-direction, splitting, copying, all in real time
<Prelude2004c> wait !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i got it
<Prelude2004c> cp -Rf /old/1/usr/include/x86_64-linux-gnu/sys/ /usr/include/x86_64-linux-gnu/ .. the folder was missing
<nacc> Prelude2004c: uh... why are you mucking with the compiler include files?
<Prelude2004c> we excluded the /sys and for some reason it excluded all folders */sys/ .. hum.. i see the issue
<Prelude2004c> its compiling now :P yay !!
<werwer> If anyone's wondering
<nacc> werwer: that might be better asked in #linux or an alsa channel
<Prelude2004c> simple problem really
<RomanLier> I need help with onboard, does it support korean? i can't find any information about the language support...
<werwer> I want to create a Alsa sink
<Jordan_U> werwer: For redirecting streams you'll want to use pulseaudio or *possibly* jackd, but don't install jackd until you have done your research about it.
<nacc> werwer: use !alis to find a good channel
<werwer> Jordan_U, Not touching jack, heard horror stories
<RomanLier> And I'd like to use it with korean characters...
<Prelude2004c> file was existed as a symbolic link to the missing directory
<nacc> Prelude2004c: so when earlier, you said you made a copy of partitions and directories; you didn't?
<nacc> Prelude2004c: or the  copy wasn't exact?
<nacc> Prelude2004c: that's why there are way better ways of doing backups/system clones then doing it yoursel f:)
<werwer> ok
<werwer> Important question!
<werwer> Also stupid
<werwer> I have LXDE working, is it safe to leave Unity alone and just ignore it?
<werwer> Will there be any side effects from installing LXDE to replace Unity
<Broseidon7Seez> not stupid.. have to learn somewhere. You can just ignore unity and log in when you want, so long as you don't mess up dependencies or delete files from unity
<werwer> ok, I have pretty good experience with Linux on my servers but never my desktop
<werwer> This is the first time that I've ever had luck with AMD drivers
<Broseidon7Seez> there shouldn't be any side effects from installing lxde. just be careful installing desktop interfaces following guides on the net, like if you install kubuntu-desktop to get plasma you CAN run into issues
<werwer> my computer hasn't burst into flames so far.
<Broseidon7Seez> haha
<werwer> AMD drivers are terrible under Linux
<werwer> Nvidia is worse.
<werwer> Intel was my only smooth experience
<Broseidon7Seez> well right now on 16.04 we seem to be in limbo with amd drivers
<werwer> ?
<werwer> Broseidon7Seez, would you say Phoronix is a good source to figure out what GPU to get for Linux?
<werwer> You guys have to understand, the reason I've never used Linux on my desktop before was because the experience wasn't very polished and felt hacked together
<werwer> Last time I tried was 12.04 Ubuntu
<Broseidon7Seez> werwer I'm not sure never have been to that website actually.
<werwer> From 12.04 to 16.04 is like a Pentium 3 to a Core i7 6700k
<Broseidon7Seez> alot of us are new.. I just started using linux at home with ubuntu 14.04
<werwer> Broseidon7Seez, I did run Ubuntu 7.04 on a pentium 2
<werwer> Gnome on a p2 with 256 of RDRAM was hell.
<nacc> let's stay on /topic :)
<werwer> I enured hell.
<werwer> Stupid question again, what's a good alternative to archive manager?
<k1l_> amd got a lot of issues due to their shift from closed source to kernel drivers since 16.04.
<werwer> Archlive manager hangs a lot.
<k1l_> werwer: apt on cli
<werwer> archive
<werwer> not package
<RomanLier> werwer: Stupid answer: Nautilus
<k1l_> you mean file-roller?
<nacc> werwer: isn't archive manager the tarball GUI?
<werwer> idk
<RomanLier> Oh, i know what you mean
<RomanLier> werwer: I use B1 free archiver
<werwer> ty for the suggestions
<werwer> I'm using Nautilus quite well now
<k1l_> !info file-roller
<ubottu> file-roller (source: file-roller): archive manager for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.16.5-0ubuntu1.1 (xenial), package size 313 kB, installed size 2012 kB
<werwer> file roller hung trying to extract 41mb of files...
<k1l_> but you need to install the archive packages to get file-roller to handle those formats
<werwer> it was a .zip
<nacc> werwer: and what do you mean by "hang"? it can just take some time, depending on disk speed, size of the archive, etc.
<k1l_> make sure to install the proper formats then. fileroller works with zip and even bigger files
<werwer> nacc, completely unresponsive
<werwer> I let it sit, wasn't extracting
<werwer> Can I get some tips on privacy and security with Ubuntu?
<werwer> I've already followed fixubuntu.com
<k1l_> werwer: look at the logs what was wrong.
<werwer> Any other suggestions?
<k1l_> werwer: that is FUD, you are aware of that?
<werwer> The fact that it searches Amazon still isn't welcome.
<werwer> if I want amazon I have Chrome and Firefox, I'd rather not use Unity.
<k1l_> werwer: look at system settings-> privacy. its opt-in
<werwer> k1l_, You're talking to the guy who unplugs his mic when not in use
<werwer> I have a harware switch but I still unplug it.
<werwer> So I am taking a performance hit with the opensource amd drivers when trying Minecraft. I've gone from 100fps to 60
<werwer> So far nothing's caught on fire though
<werwer> So any suggestions for tweaks I should do to improve my experience coming from windows?
<werwer> I know I need to set some keybinds
<werwer> like Super-L, Super-R
<Ben64> if you want more performance, i'd suggest not using unity
<nacc> werwer: i thought you just installed lxde? why do you care about unity?
<werwer> Using LXDE
<werwer> nacc, I do want to learn to work with Untiy.
<werwer> Unity*
<marus> i've installed ubuntu 14.04 from usb, and i've got the grub error so i just fineshed the installation without grub
<iamanewb> Hey guys, I hope someone can help me. I am trying to run a gui that uses qt and i am getting these error messages: libGL error: failed to open drm device: Permission denied
<iamanewb> libGL error: failed to load driver: i965
<marus> i don't know how can i boot the system
<Malinux> Bashing-om: thanks. i am gonna sleep again :)
<werwer> marus, boot rescue disk and mount your drive that doesn't have grub
<werwer> then iirc, grub-install <disk without grub>
<werwer> Well, you might want to chroot to that disk first.
<avis-> gmail
<nacc> iamanewb: what gui?
<Bashing-om> Malinux: Sleep well .. Still do not know how to find what may have installed the libraries . Libraries are common to many applications.
<umoukun> nacc: can I privmsg you for some kernel/grub help?
<marus> werwer:http://askubuntu.com/questions/532540/ubuntu-installation-failure-unable-to-install-grub/532549
<marus> like this answer?
<nacc> umoukun: would rather you kept in the channel, if possible
<umoukun> ok
<werwer> umoukun, yes.
<umoukun> is there a way to configure a single kernel entry in grub.conf
<werwer> sorry, marus *
<nacc> umoukun: how do you mean?
<umoukun> whenever I run update-grub2, it puts the current kernel in the config
<Queenslayer> use grub customizer
<marus> werwer: so just boot with usb again? and mount the partition where ubuntu is installed and then chroot and excute update-grub?
<umoukun> I cant use grub custom
<umoukun> I run server
<avis-> in addition to amazon icon is there a facebook one ?
<iamanewb> nacc: is a gui developed for ROS (robot operating system) and uses QT 5 libraries
<umoukun> should I purge the unused kernel?
<nacc> umoukun: so were you able to boot to the newer kernel?
<umoukun> no
<nacc> umoukun: did you try grub-set-default ?
<umoukun> I dont get it
<umoukun> yeah
<k1l_> iamanewb: try "sudo adduser username video"
<umoukun> its in /boot
<nacc> umoukun: what is in /boot?
<k1l_> iamanewb: change username to the exact username
<marus> seem that everyway has Problem with grub here :D
<Conner> Anyone here do programming or operating system dev?
<nacc> Conner: yes, but there are probably better channels for that kind of question (check !alis)
<ubuntu__> curious in ubuntu is there any configuration file for changing the toolbars background color or setting a background theme for the toolbars?
<iamanewb> k1l_: i tried and the error messages still pop up
<Conner> nacc: "!alis"?
<nacc> !alis | Conner
<ubottu> Conner: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<ubuntu__> Also is there away to move the left launcher toolbar to a different place on the desktop to an (x,y ) postion on a desktop
<campee> does anyone know the proper syntax to blacklist a module at boot? i'm trying to prevent my 40gig cards from being detected when running the ubuntu installer
<campee> i did this: APPEND initrd=/ubuntu-installer/amd64/initrd.gz console=tty0 ixgbe.blacklist=yes mlx4_core.blacklist=yes mlx4_en.blacklist=yes
<start2work> !l
<campee> but i still see the cards, and i'm sure those are the right kernel modules
<nacc> campee: i don't think that's right.
<umoukun> nacc: http://pastebin.com/8fqehj7R thats whats in boot
<nacc> campee: that's passing 'blacklist=yes' as a parameter to those modules
<k1l_> ubuntu__: left or bottom is possible
<nacc> campee: but that would necessarily load those modules, to parse the parameters...
<ubuntu__> not any postion?
<k1l_> iamanewb: relogin afterwards
<campee> what would you put instead?
<k1l_> ubuntu__: no.
<ubuntu__> is there away to change the background color of the toolbars
<umoukun> nacc: I dont get why update-grub doesnt pickup the new kernel
<umoukun> have been using linux for over 20yrs
<umoukun> baffled
<ubuntu__> Or change the size of the icons that are pinned to the tool bars basically can you make the tool bars bigger or skinner , condense it etc
<nacc> campee: i think you want to use modprobe.blacklist= (see `man modprobe`)
<k1l_> ubuntu__: look at the "unity-tweak-tool"
<nacc> umoukun: it does pick up the newer kernel, afaict (based upon your prior messages); it's just not setting it to be the default
<campee> nacc: let me try that
<EriC^^> umoukun: what's the problem?
<ubuntu__> O i was wondering from an x11 config file or config file in /etc  or something not having to install a program to do so
<umoukun> nacc: whats the syntax for a new boot entry
<ubuntu__> Plus i would then be asking how the program does it
<k1l_> ubuntu__: you can dig through dconf editor if you like
<umoukun> sudo grub-set-default --boot-/boot ?
<umoukun> EriC^^: having problems with kernels
<nacc> umoukun: hrm? new boot entry? or setting the default?
<campee> nacc: i don't suppose you know of a way to force a particular ethernet card to be detected as eth0 during install?
<nacc> umoukun: did you read `man grub-set-default` ?
<umoukun> nacc: I commented out the old kernel in grubconf
<umoukun> there isnt anything in the man page
<k1l_> ubuntu__: or the gsettings command on cli. have fun diggin through the docs then :)
<EriC^^> umoukun: what are you trying to do?
<nacc> umoukun: it tells you how to invoke it... and there's no --boot parameter
<umoukun> trying to update my kernel with grub
<iamanewb> k1l_: hey, i now get a different error message so some progress i think :): libGL error: pci id for fd 15: 8086:1916, driver (null)
<iamanewb> i965_dri.so does not support the 0x1916 PCI ID.
<iamanewb> libGL error: failed to create dri screen
<iamanewb> libGL error: failed to load driver: i965
<ubuntu__> is there away to get rid of the top menu bar or is that part of the launcher program as well
<nacc> campee: looking one sec
<umoukun> what do I use for MENU_ENTRY
<umoukun> the kernel?
<EriC^^> umoukun: update-grub should pick it up
<nacc> umoukun: 'MENU_ENTRY is a number, a menu item title or a menu item identifier.'
<umoukun> EriC^^: it doesnt
<nacc> EriC^^: umoukun's grub does see all the kernels, but it's booting to the older kernel for some reason
<k1l_> iamanewb: please run "lspci |nc termbin .com 9999" and show the url here
<EriC^^> umoukun: pastebin update-grub's output
<marus> can any one help with ubuntu installion without grub Problem?
<EriC^^> marus: what's the problem exactly?
<k1l_> iamanewb: and the output of "uname -a" please in here
<campee> nacc: hey, that blacklist method worked! thanks a lot! the NIC is showing up as em1 though, and my preseed file tells it to configure eth0 :(
<marus> EriC^^:Unable to install GRUB in /dev/sda
<umoukun> I just set the default to 1
<EriC^^> marus: the installer said that?
<marus> EriC^^: i try to install from usb stick in ssd hard drive and i get this error
<iamanewb> k1l_: i get http://termbin.com/8wlo and Linux wheely-prototype 4.2.0-27-generic #32~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 22 15:32:26 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<umoukun> still the same kerne
<marus> EriC^^: right
<EriC^^> umoukun: if update-grub didn't pick it up, setting that won't do anything
<umoukun> I dont even get it
<umoukun> how does the config not even control this
<umoukun> I dont get it
<EriC^^> chill..
<horatiohb> How do I change the root filesystem to another device? I've edited fstab to mount it as the new root fs, but it doesn't take. This is on a vbox, btw.
<EriC^^> umoukun: can you please paste the output of update-grub?
<umoukun> ok
<Ben64> horatiohb: how would it change when it has to load fstab from the root partition
<marus> EriC^^: just like this error http://askubuntu.com/questions/532540/ubuntu-installation-failure-unable-to-install-grub/532549
<umoukun> http://pastebin.com/vaXRX2vf
<k1l_> iamanewb: you might want to try the new HWE: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack replace the wily with xenial on this
<umoukun> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/vaXRX2vf
<nacc> campee: yep, trying to find the syantx, one sec
<horatiohb> Ben64: I don't understand you. I'm on a vbox. I even detached the old device and attached only the new one. But then it won't boot.
<craptalk> what is the most lighweight linux distro for an old pc?
<EriC^^> umoukun: ok, it does pick up the 88 kernel
<umoukun> should I just rm the files and run update grub?
<EriC^^> umoukun: is that the kernel you want it to boot?
<craptalk> is it only Lubuntu?
<EriC^^> umoukun: no
<umoukun> EriC^^: yeah
<umoukun> it uses 79 every damn time
<EriC^^> umoukun: pastebin /etc/default/grub and /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<umoukun> ok
<EriC^^> umoukun: do you have multiple hdd's?
<umoukun> no
<umoukun> one ssd
<umoukun> vm
<EriC^^> ok
<k1l_> craptalk: we only support ubuntu flavours in here, if you want non ubuntu stuff ask in ##linux (like you know that since we told you often)
<craptalk> k1l_: you know me before?
<EriC^^> marus: are you in the live usb right now?
<iamanewb> k1l_: i will give that a shot if i get a chance. Thanks for your help!
<ubuntu__> ok more general question if i was using pure x11 gnome or kde is there a configuration file to  set the toolbars configuration like sizes, placement,  background color/transparency /image
<Bashing-om> umoukun: Might also check and see what is set to boot ' ls -al /vmlinuz* ; ls -al /intird* ' .
<umoukun> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/ZhDH4y9u
<ikonia> umoukun: thats nothing to do with x
<umoukun> x?
<ikonia> umoukun: oops, sorry
<umoukun> wtf
<umoukun> ok
<ikonia> ubuntu__: thats nothing to do wtih X, thats a desktop specific config
<k1l_> iamanewb: thing is, your skylake cpu/gpu is that new and had issues on kernels <4.4. which is shipped on 16.04. with that way i told you you can have that new kernel and xorg on the 14.04
<umoukun> heh
<umoukun> NOTHING is wrong with my config
<marus> EriC^^: i'm using another hardrive
<ubuntu__> ok and does normally the desktop manager program have in the /etc a way to configure the toolbar
<umoukun> I do not understand how it is booting to the same kernel
<ikonia> umoukun: no
<ikonia> umoukun: damn it, sorry
<ikonia> ubuntu__: no,
<umoukun> np
<k1l_> ubuntu__: gnome uses dconf too, like unity (since they share the same base). i dont know about kde.
<marus> EriC^^: but i have usb live
<EriC^^> marus: ok, boot the live usb on the pc that has ubuntu on it
<ubuntu__> so you kind of need to install another toolbar  and windows manager and put them in your xinitrc at start up or something
<EriC^^> umoukun: hold shift to get grub and troubleshoot it from there
<ikonia> ubuntu__: no, why don't you explain your situation and what you're trying to do
<EriC^^> umoukun: check what it's using for the configfile
<umoukun> I have no access to the console
<ikonia> rather than generic questions that depend a lot
<marus> EriC^^: then?
<ubuntu__> dconf is a database for what the man page doesn't tell me what it is really for
<k1l_> craptalk: do i really need to prove you how often i told you about the topic of #ubuntu since march?
<EriC^^> marus: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<umoukun> how do I see what config its using
<EriC^^> try echo $prefix
<marus> EriC^^. i've typed fdisk -l , and the system is installed in /dev/sdf1
<k1l_> ubuntu__: i dont think you understand how complex a big desktop enviroment like gnome, unity or kde is. what is you endgoal behind the question? you want a minimal desktop?
<EriC^^> and try to force it with configfile (hdx,msdosY)/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<EriC^^> marus: ok, try sudo mount /dev/sdf1 /mnt
<ubuntu__> to customize the toolbar any way i would like it to be
<ikonia> ubuntu__: what tool bar ?
<k1l_> ubuntu__: think of dconf as of the windows registry. its a key based configuration system
<k1l_> ubuntu__: most things are not coded to be changed in "any way"
<ubuntu__> because apart from the theme desktop picture, icons , the only thing  is the toolbar . For getting the windows manager  for a second
<marus> EriC^^: sudo mount /dev/sdf1 /mnt, sudo chroot /mnt, update-grub?
<ikonia> ubuntu__: what desktop are you using
<ubuntu__> i think unity it is ubuntu 14
<nacc> campee: can't you just use 'auto' in your preseed?
<EriC^^> marus: no, after sudo mount do "for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done"
<campee> nacc: hm, i'll try that.
<ikonia> ubuntu__: ok - so when you say toolbar, are you talking about "the dock"
<k1l_> ubuntu__: you want a microsoft windows lookalike?
<campee> nacc: thanks!
<nacc> campee: also, keep in mind, there is a sort of conceptual race between stuff needed to configure network in order to get your preseed file and then processing the same preseed file
<ubuntu__> there is only a left hand toolbar that i can from system settings auto hide or the top fix toolbar is the top one called the dock
<nacc> campee: meaning sometimes you might need to pass the d-i values on the installer cmdline
<marus> EriC^^: kk will try it
<ikonia> ubuntu__: ok - so it's the launcher you're talking about
<ikonia> ubuntu__: where you launch apps
<k1l_> ubuntu__: on unity the left bar is named "launcher" and the top bar is named "panel"
<k1l_> ubuntu__: and unity is not that much configurable. neither is gnome-shell. i guess kde gives more options
<ubuntu__> ok  how do you remove items or change items on the panel thats one thing i was curious  about. And the major thing was the launcher toolbar to the left
<k1l_> ubuntu__: remove what exactly? and what is "the issue" with the launcher?
<ubuntu__> the small icons on it changing them , adding or removing
<k1l_> ubuntu__: did you look into "unity-tweak-tool" if you dont want to dig through dconf settings as i told you 5 times now?
<ubuntu__> for the panel
<k1l_> changing the icons would work best with icon themes.
<CodeMouse92> ubuntu__: Are you wanting to change what programs are ON the launcher?
<Tin_man> i think thats what he's wanting to do.
<RomanLier> ok bye
<k1l_> ubuntu__: you can blacklist icons (most are called "indicators") from been shown on the panel.
<CodeMouse92> ubuntu__: If so, you can remove an icon from the launcher (on the side) by right-clicking the icon and clicking "unlock from launcher". The icon will always be there while the program in question is running, but if the icon is unlocked, then it will disappear as soon as the program is closed.
<Tin_man> ubuntu__, if you don't want a icon in the launcher, just right click on it and remove it.
<k1l_> but that could have been asked in the first place.
<ubuntu__> no talking about removing small icons from the panel top bar
<CodeMouse92> ubuntu__: You can add new icons to the launcher by searching for a program in the Dash, and drag-dropping it onto the Launcher. Alternatively, if the program is already running, you can right-click its icon on the launcher and click "Lock to launcher"
<CodeMouse92> ubuntu__: Finally, just drag and drop the icons on the launcher to rearrange them
<k1l_> CodeMouse92: Tin_man i dont think we understood what ubuntu__ wants at all
<Tin_man> most of those are fixed icons, like, date, time, and system
<mike12> hello
<ubuntu__> i know how to take care of add/removing icons from the launcher not from the panel thats my issue
<Tin_man> now he's talking top panel
<k1l_> ubuntu__: then blacklist them
<CodeMouse92> ubuntu__: Ah. Which icons specifically do you want to remove from the panel?
<ubuntu__> EN one on top panel how do you blacklist them?
<CodeMouse92> ubuntu__: Ah, that's an easy one. Go to System Settings and Text Entry
<CodeMouse92> And then uncheck the box on the lower left that says "Show current input source in the menu bar"
<ikonia> ubuntu__: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/ubuntu-help/shell-overview.html
<k1l_> take it out of the "systray-whitelist" in dconf
<k1l_> CodeMouse92: that is not working on unity.
<CodeMouse92> (Why are we overcomplicating this? The option is in System Settings)
<CodeMouse92> k1l_: Really? I just did it in Unity
<ubuntu__> so how do you do it for the other ones like mail  time ,...etc
<ubuntu__> worked for EN
<CodeMouse92> ubuntu__: The easiest way is with the unity-tweak-tool (sudo apt-get install unity-tweak-tool)
<k1l_> CodeMouse92: sorry, you are right. i misinterpreted the "EN".
<CodeMouse92> ubuntu__: Install that, start it up, and go to Panel. You can toggle most of the built-in icons there
<k1l_> ubuntu__: i told you to use the easy method: unity-tweak-tool 5 times now. since you refuse go and dig the dconf editor finally. its the com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist key
<CodeMouse92> ubuntu__: The mail indicator specifically is a program called 'indicator-messages', which you can remove if you don't want it anymore at all
<ubuntu__> you sure thats availabe for 14 version because i have all repo check and i don't see it
<mundus2018> I mustve hit some key combination or something but I cant scroll in my terminal anymore, it just scrolls my commands, how do I fix that?
<mundus2018> xfce
<k1l_> !info unity-tweak-tool trusty
<ubottu> unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.6ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 325 kB, installed size 2549 kB
<k1l_> ubuntu__: ^
<CodeMouse92> ubuntu__: In the terminal, run "sudo apt-get install unity-tweak-tool"
<atrom_> hello
<ubuntu__> ok cool one last things on the gui enviorment is windows manager part is that just the program that takes care of the windows decoration , transparency , motion of windows , min,max,
<CodeMouse92> ubuntu__: By the way, I'm curious why you want to remove many of these things from the panel. Some of them are pretty essential for day-to-day easy use of Ubuntu (clock).
<ubuntu__> And theme of the windows
<CodeMouse92> ubuntu__: unity-tweak-tool is good for that as well. You can install additional themes....
<CodeMouse92> ubuntu__: A whole bunch of great themes for Ubuntu are here: http://noobslab.com/themes
<CodeMouse92> They have installation instructions on each. Once you've installed a theme, use the Unity Tweak Tool -> Themes to switch the theme. Same goes for icon themes (http://noobslab.com/icons)
<ubuntu__> I just want to know how to customize the gui enviroment all the different things given an arbitary  desktop manager but apparently it is highly dependent on the desktop manager configuration files and weather they let you configure what settings
<CodeMouse92> OOps: http://www.noobslab.com/p/themes-icons.html#icons
<CodeMouse92> ubuntu__: Well, Unity is pretty well limited to what you see already. You can change the icon theme and window colors, and there are some additional things in Unity Tweak Tool (just play with it)
<CodeMouse92> But, by and large, Unity is what you see here.
<CodeMouse92> ubuntu__: There are some additional tricks for Unity, which you can get by installing CompizConfig and its extras...
<CodeMouse92> Install that in the terminal with the command "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-plugins-extra"
<CodeMouse92> But pay attention to any warnings the program gives you, to ensure you don't break anything or make your system inoperable :)
<furkan> anybody here have a skylake system? when i run prime95 under ubuntu, my CPU gets throttled to 2700MHz... under Windows 10 it runs at the 4000MHz base frequency
<Lucid> I installed google chrome and it's not in the Unity search?
<ubuntu__> so is the desktop manager just made up of toolbars , windows manager , and desktop theme/icons  (plus maybe a gui widget if one runs a background program)
<k1l_> Lucid: did you relogin?
<CodeMouse92> Lucid: sometimes you have to logout/login (or restart) to see those changes
<CodeMouse92> ubuntu__: Mmmm....not precicely. Unity is a little more integrated than that.
<Lucid> No I didn't. I'll try that now. Thanks.
<ubuntu__> Is there away to switch out just the windows manager part  leaving the tool bars
<CodeMouse92> ubuntu__: No
<ikonia> ubuntu__: what is the desktop you want
<ubuntu__> in gnome or kde or lxde
<ikonia> you may as well just tell us - as your questions make no sense
<ikonia> ubuntu__: what is the end goal you want
<k1l_> ubuntu__: in theory: yes. but practical: not without you doing a lot of coding, since most stuff is not working together out of the box.
#ubuntu 2016-06-22
<ubuntu__> so the toolbar , windows manager is not just a seperate process that one can kill pid and exec another in its place
<ikonia> ubuntu__: what is the end goal here
<k1l_> ubuntu__: but again: you are too much theoretical for this channel. we are here to solve issues. not to build theoretical issues. what you want to do is get to know how stuff works and how to change it. that means reading the documentation and the code.
<CodeMouse92> ubuntu__: Correct. It's all one thing. And k1l_ is correct
<ubuntu__> to change out the tool bars or windows manager i was thinking they would have coded it to  be seperate programs that you could switch out the pieces with relative easy or even code another toolbar that you exec in its place
<bprompt> ubuntu__:     hmmm depends on what you're trying to do, I run kde apps, and thus run "sddm", however I use lxde as WM, and my window customization and desktop and taskbar and such, are in LXDE
<ubuntu__> for just unity or for all the desktop managers pretty much
<k1l_> ubuntu__: no. on the big desktop enviroments (like unity) its not seperated into different programs
<bazhang> ubuntu__, so try gnome-shell and its numerous extensions
<ikonia> ubuntu__: what is the end goal here
<ikonia> ubuntu__: just tell us what you want at the end
<bprompt> ubuntu__:    back in SuSE used to run gnome apps in kde, or run a gnome session and run kde apps, also has xfce installed
<dax> KDE lets you use other window managers fairly easily (there's a system settings option for it).
<k1l_> bprompt: i think this is one of the few examples where the agreed on one standard
<Lucid> That didn't work. I logged out and restarted yet it's still not showing up.
<dax> Personally I'm fond of KDE with openbox.
<k1l_> Lucid: is chrome installed properly?
<ubuntu__> to beable to create my own desktop not just change the desktop themes or icons on it but to change the windows manager (the way the windows look/feel) as well as the toolbars (look and feel weather it has startup menu or not ...)
<Lucid> I'll try uninstalling it and reinstalling it.
<ikonia> ubuntu__: not going to happen
<ikonia> ubuntu__: you'd do better to learn how to theme the desktop you like
<Tin_man> ubuntu__, you'll have to program your own linux then
<k1l_> Lucid: apt-cache policy google-chrome-stable
<ubuntu__> I was thinking it was just piecing together the toolbar program and start menu program and windows manager to form your desktop manager but not if its all integrated as one application so you have to code from scratch
<ikonia> ubuntu__: no
<ubuntu__> ok thanks
<bprompt> ubuntu__:    hmmm I pretty much do that, I mean, I run lxde and my desktop and taskbar and menus are from lxde, though I run kde apps and also QT ones
<Tin_man> there is much more flexibility in Linux desktop manager's than any windows environment
<k1l_> ubuntu__: look at cinnamon what they needed to do to get the gnome-shell change the look to the old gnome2 look. its a lot of effort. there are more modular smaller desktops
<ubuntu__> yes i got it i have done things like that a little thrue xinitrc files and other x11 configuration files but want to understand it at the more higher levels of creating your own windows and desktop managers
<Tin_man> I bet kde would be enough to keep you busy for a tad bit..
<Lucid> Okay, I got it now.
<ubuntu__> i see that it is going to be complex if you don't uses existing windows and desktop manager components
<k1l_> ok. i guess the folks in #ubuntu-offtopic will give their opinions on that since we left the actual ubuntu support in here.
<ubuntu__> sure i know with GTK+ or QT i could figure out how to a gui window or menu or toolbar but tieing it to the linux system is the part that is going to be difficult . I mean i know of crap ways of doing it but interms of a good coding practice way like gnome or kde was built
<ubuntu__> i could make a button on a toolbar from QT say that when click executes a particular program at a location but i have a feeling hard coding it and doing it this way is not a good portable way of doing it
<Shambles> Ok so I might be an idiot but I can't reown a folder that's owned by root.
<Ben64> Shambles: what folder where why
<ubuntu__> chown
<k1l_> Shambles: use chown on the cli.
<CodeMouse92> ubuntu__: Actually, (A) if you want to create your own GUI, window manager, or whatever, you WILL have to write code. (B) That's entirely off-topic to this room :)
<Shambles> I'm using putty to connect over SSH.  I've mounted a 2nd HDD connected over SATA.
<Shambles> I've tried sudo chown -R david:laycocks \mnt\hdd1
<ubuntu__> ya i don't mind writting code i know i could get it to work but writting it to be a portable windows or desktop manager that could function on other peoples machines is another thing plus i know i would code it shitty
<Shambles> No error message but ls -l still shows root as the owner and group
<Ben64> \ isn't correct
<CodeMouse92> ubuntu__: Writing code is the only way to make it "portable to other people's machines," and the only way to get better at writing code is by writing code. PMing you to keep the noise down in here (I'm a programming professional)
<k1l_> Shambles: \is windows. / is linux.
<Shambles> Ok I'll try again.  I'm not sure which slash I used.  I may end up d/c'ing from here attempting to get back to the CLI :P
<Shambles> It autocompleted the folder name so I assume it was correct
<Ben64> what filesystem is it
<ikonia> it's going to be ntfs
<ubuntu__> I more of a creative man never was good with writing  coding well for maintainability/portability  . More for understanding , performance ...
<Shambles> NTFS.  Used to be a secondary drive on my HTPC
<k1l_> !ot | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ben64> ikonia is a wizard
<ikonia> same old same old
<Ben64> Shambles: yeah so you can't use chown on ntfs
<Shambles> Oh right, NTFS just uses ACL's doesn't it.
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> it's just not supported on linux
<magnum> what is your boot time?
<Bashing-om> magicalChicken: @ 5 seconds on spinning rust . Why ?
<Rahoul> How do i change cdrom automatic mount permissions?
<magnum> what is average boot time of ubuntu xerus?
<k1l_> magnum: that depends heavily on the used hardware and used programs and services.
<k1l_> and if you would not rejoin everytime you would actually see the answers :/
<Bashing-om> magicalChicken: There is no norm .. How fast is the CPU, how much memory, how fast is the bus speed what are you booting to ? Lots of factors .
<LiMp^> I am having a really hard time trying to get multi monitors to work on Ubuntu 16.04 as a guest OS on a Gentoo host using QEMU with virt-manager and the QXL driver. In  Display settings it just say Unknown display and only detect 1 monitor... any thoughts?
<Bashing-om> magicalChicken: oopps .. sorry l bad highlight .
<magicalChicken> Bashing-om: all good
<Bashing-om> :) Better if I were to watch were I was .. rather than where I am going --- sometimes .
<root__> hi
<root__> morning
<Bashing-om> root_: UnGood to run in IRC as root .
<root_> lala hi
<campee> nacc: i tried setting "d-i netcfg/choose_interface select auto
<campee> nacc: oops, premature paste. i tried setting that in my preseed file, and now it prompts me to select an interface, even though only one of the two interfaces actually has a cable plugged into it. it seems that i'm being affected by this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netcfg/+bug/855921
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 855921 in orchestra (Ubuntu Oneiric) "does not honor netcfg/choose_interface in preseed" [High,Fix released]
<campee> nacc: it looks like i've fixed it by adding "biosdevname=0" to my PXE boot line and specifying eth0
<nacc> campee: ah yes, did you try *passing* that to your install kernel?
<nacc> campee: netcfg/choose_interface=auto, that is
<campee> nacc: i didn't know that was something you could pass to your install kernel. is that what the option looks like? havne't seen them with a slash in their name before
<nacc> campee: yes, you can
<nacc> campee: i think you can technically pass your whole preseed on the cmdline, but htat would be crazy, and you'd run out of space eventually
<nacc> campee: you're just passing the d-i strings with assignment and the installer knows how to parse them
<campee> nacc: oh ok, good to know. i think i prefer them all to use 'eth0', so biosdevname=0 is an attractive option to me
<nacc> campee: yep, i recall that being passed in many evns
<nacc> campee: although, keep in mind, that may only be the name during the install, unless you modify the installed grub config
<campee> nacc: thanks for your hepl
<campee> help, even
<nacc> campee: np
<capum321> hello
<capum321> i am trying to accomplish this http://www.monodevelop.com/developers/building-monodevelop/#linux
<capum321> requires libssh2... is it work if install libssh-4 as seen by my package manager?
<capum321> does it work* if install 'libssh-4' as listed by apt-cache*
<teward> capum321: libssh2 exists in the repositories
<teward> what Ubuntu are you on?
<capum321> i found libssh2-1
<capum321> 14.04 trusty
<teward> capum321: you're probably after libssh2-1-dev
<capum321> all right
<Arcaire> Would network interfaces still be called eth0/eth1 etc. in Xenial during install, or have they migrated to the new meme names?
<Arcaire> enp0s20f0 etc.
<Arcaire> (seriously what)
<capum321> teward  monodoc 1.0 should be what? monodoc-base?
<teward> capum321: if I may ask, why're you trying to compile mono from source?
<teward> monodevelop*
<teward> Monodevelop's own documentation suggests to use packages that exist on the LInux distros already.  And it's in Ubuntu 14.04
<lunabuff> hi
<capum321> teward: to install v 6.0 and verify if some bugs are fixed on 5.10
<teward> capum321: try `apt-get build-dep monodevelop` then try to compile from source
<capum321> teward what can I do monodevelop 5.10 got buggy on my machine
<teward> capum321: the command I just said downloads and installs ***build dependencies***
<teward> that should help with the need to get all the build depends to build from source
<teward> capum321: you then should try and compile from source and see if it says anything else is missing
<capum321> teward E: Unable to find a source package for monodevelop
<capum321> just monodoc might be missing!
<teward> capum321: I think the sources on your computer are messed up then because the source packages do exist.  That said, I'm not going to walk through every single build dependency.  *maybe* it's monodoc-base, you'll have to try yourself
<teward> a lot of times a lot of these 'build from source' things are 'trial and error' to get the packages you need
<capum321> you said sources on my computer are messed up... which sources ? can I repair this?
<Yuri4_> Hi, guys! I can't SSH into my server. Could you help me to decipher ssh -vvv output? http://pastebin.com/NSEz3cs5
<lunabuff> " No such file or directory"
<lunabuff> "FIle does not exists"
<lunabuff> "Look somewhere else"
<Ben64> Yuri4_: you need to enter your password
<Yuri4_> Ben64 I did enter password of course
<Ben64> Yuri4_: what os is the client and server
<Yuri4_> lunabuff, I bet if you do ssh -vvv and don't have a public key you'll get the same warnings
<Yuri4_> Ubuntu 16.04 latest on both server and client
<Ben64> Yuri4_: doesn't look like you entered a password at all
<Yuri4_> Ben64 I did enter it
<Ben64> well... you didn't
<Yuri4_> Ben64 what do you base your assumption on?
<Ben64> because every time i try it under a bunch of different conditions, i get output that passwords have been sent and whether it is accepted or not
<k1l_> i dont see an error after the passwordprompt.
<Yuri4_> Ben64 this is stupid. I'm telling you that I did enter a password
<Yuri4_> Do you try with ssh -vvv ?
<Ben64> yep
<Yuri4_> then the reason is not that I did not enter a password, because I did
<Ben64> ok so what happens after you enter your password
<Yuri4_> Ben64, line 127-135
<teward> capum321: that'd depend on whether you enabled any of the deb-src lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<snkcld> how can i compile linux-tools-common with a custom kernel?
<Ben64> Yuri4_: no, what actually happens
<Yuri4_> It asks for a password again
<Ben64> because... you typed in the wrong password?
<Yuri4_> no
<Yuri4_> it says so, yes. But the password is correct
<somsip> Yuri4_: are you typing in your password for your ssh key, or for your login?
<Yuri4_> somsip, login
<somsip> Yuri4_: use password for ssh key if you are using key-based login
<Yuri4_> somsip, I'm not
<Yuri4_> Here is the full description of the problem: http://serverfault.com/questions/785348/azure-unable-to-ssh-after-transferring-vhd
<mhalano> snkcld, did you tried to download package sources?
<Ben64> Yuri4_: use recovery mode and fix your password
<Yuri4_> Ben64, what is recovery mode?
<Ben64> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<snkcld> mhalano: im using a custom kernel, on ubuntu, so i am not able to install linux-tools as they do not have it for kernel 4.6.2
<somsip> Ben64: on Azure...
<Ben64> Yuri4_: is that actually your post? is this on azure?
<Yuri4_> Yes
<Yuri4_> I can't use recovery mode. SSH is the only way to connect to the server
<Yuri4_> I can attach the disk to another VM though
<Yuri4_> But it will take some time
<todd_> I am trying to access a file share from a windows 10 machine (I the client am on ubuntu), it is set up for annonomous logins, but I still get a enter user name/password... please help
<mhalano> snkcld, did you created a package for this kernel? linux-tools-common is a package with some utilities.
<Ben64> Yuri4_: without a root login there isn't much you can do
<Ben64> todd_: you need to enable that in windows
<Yuri4_> Ben64 I can create a new VM with root access to it and attach disk image of the current VM that I can't log in into new VM.
<Yuri4_> Maybe I can edit password that way?
<Ben64> yes
<todd_> Ben64, I have it works with other windows machines, and andriod but not ubuntu
<Ben64> todd_: ok
<Lope> are there any tricks to extend laptop battery life, like power down some of my CPU cores?
<Yuri4_> Ben64, I'm going AFK for a couple of hours. If you could tell me what I can do to change passowrd or get sshd logs once I attached a problematic disk, I'll really appreciate it
<r0b> uit
<todd_> I am trying to access a file share from a windows 10 machine (I the client am on ubuntu), it is set up for annonomous logins, but I still get a enter user name/password (it works in win and android but not ubuntu)... please help
<mhalano> snkcld, if you compile from source probably the utilities already are installed on your system. But look for the content of this package and realize if you need this utilites.
<Lope> on my previous laptop, mate had a CPU freq scaling widget I could use to lock my CPU speed to 800mhz so it didn't jump up to 2.7ghz etc. I'm still running mate but can't find that widget. I also ran many find commands on /proc looking for stuff relating to *cpu* *scali* *freq* *max* etc and could not find any special switches to adjust the MAX CPU freq. I'm running a 4.4 kernel. I also checked and found I have a intel speedstep kernel
<snkcld> well i attempted to apt-get source linux-tools-common, but it doesnt seem to want to download it, it instead just downloads the linux-4.4.0 package, so i have no idea why that is
<Lope> module. I loaded it, but it didn't add any new stuff for the find commands I ran.
<mhalano> todd_, did you press "enter" without fill the user/password?
<mhalano> snkcld, ok. How you have installed the 4.6.0 kernel?
<snkcld> i git cloned the git repo, then make deb-pkg
<todd_> mhalano: yes, the button is disabled, and when I press it it puts my curser on the user name field, I can connect to a linux anonomouse share no problem
<snkcld> then i instaled the created .deb
<linux_> hello everyone~
<linux_> I am a rookie
<mhalano> snkcld, let me know whats is git repo address.
<snkcld> git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/stable/linux-stable.git
<todd_> I can "sudo mount.cifs //192.168.1.4/MOVIES foo -o guest" but cannot access it via command line
<todd_> sorry via gui
<mhalano> snkcld, you should try with make-kpkg command ("kernel-package" package)
<mhalano> snkcld, and please refer my user in your answers so I can get when you answer.
<c|oneman> todd_: perhaps its under /mnt or /media?
<somsip> todd_: fwiw, my options (in fstab) are these, and it works: username=guest,password=guest,domain=WORKGROUP,_netdev,users
<somsip> todd_: maybe _netdev wont help you, but try the rest of that as your -o parameter
<lunabuff> todd_: you have to open listener to 0.0.0.0
<todd_> I am wanting to be able to access win10 shares via the ubuntu gui, but it keeps asking me to enter login info, command line works, gui broke, please help
<somsip> todd_: just gave you a hint on this. AIUI you will need user=,password=,domain= ni your potions
<somsip> *options
<lunabuff> boycott the GUI
<lunabuff> it is no good for anyone
<lunabuff> users hate/don't understand it and programmers waste their time
<somsip> lunabuff: and back to support now...
<todd_> somsip: it is an anonomous share that is the problem, I cannot access it via gui, as there is no user to login with
<Jo__> Can anybody help me make a Windows 7 recovery/repair disc please
<todd_> somsip: I can via command line though
<somsip> todd_: that is different from what you said originally. So what is happening really?
<todd_> lunabuff: what? why, I can see the machine just fine
<somsip> Jo__: try ##windows
<lunabuff> how about the others, todd,
<lunabuff> ?
<todd_> somsip: nothing has changed, I am trying to access a win10 share, it has anonomus logins, but ubuntu keeps asking for user/pass
<Jo__> Will ##windows still be related to Ubuntu? My problems started when I installed Ubuntu, now my boot thing is messed up
<somsip> todd_: 09:08 < todd_> I can "sudo mount.cifs //192.168.1.4/MOVIES foo -o guest" but cannot access it  via command line
<somsip> todd_: now you say you can connect via command line, but not by gui. So something has changed.
<todd_> somsip: yes, the line after I said oops gui, sorry for the typo
<somsip> todd_: ah - fair enough
<todd_> somsip: I can access via command line, NOT though GUI, sorry about the confusion
<MannyLNJ> Question: If I need help setting up XenServer on Ubuntu is this the channel I should be talking in or is there a better one?
<mhalano> snkcld, Seems deb-pkg is a Make target, but official kernel don't have this, just the Ubuntu kernel version. I'm cloning the repo you mentioned.
<mhalano> snkcld, you could try the ubuntu kernel version which comes with all packages.
<mhalano> snkcld, take a look in this PPA: https://launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=yakkety
<pauljw> MannyLNJ, you might try #xen
<mhalano> snkcld, They have the 4.6.0 kernel already compiled and packaged.
<MannyLNJ> pauljw: thank you
<mhalano> snkcld, you could just take the packages you need
<netameta> When i do echo "deb http://nginx.org/packages/mainline/ubuntu/ trusty nginx" >> /etc/apt/sources.list. i get -bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<Ben64> netameta: makes sense. you don't have permission to edit that file
<somsip> netameta: you need to "echo ... | sudo tee file"
<netameta> Ben64, Even as sudo ?
<somsip> netameta: no sudo in that line you just posted
<Ben64> you didn't say you used sudo
<netameta> somsip, so i should add sudo to the file ?
<somsip> netameta: no, you should do it like I said.
<Ben64> somsip said exactly how to do it already
<netameta> sudo echo "deb http://nginx.org/packages/mainline/ubuntu/ trusty nginx" >> /etc/apt/sources.list is the exact line
<Ben64> is that what somsip said? ....nope
<somsip> netameta: redirection does not inherit sudo. so "sudo echo ... > file" will not work
<somsip> netameta: which is not what you pasted, and wont work anyway, as above
<netameta> Sorry i meant to copy the line with the sudo
<netameta> so i should add the sudo where ?
<somsip> netameta: the telepathy plugin is not enabled in this channel
<`Zephyr> So, ubuntu is showing me the wrong time on the clock. It's telling me it's 12:33 pm when it should be telling me it's 8:05 am
<somsip> netameta: where I said
<krytarik> netameta: "tee -a" in your case though.
<somsip> krytarik: good one - I missed that
<netameta> so echo "deb http://nginx.org/packages/mainline/ubuntu/ trusty nginx" | sudo 'tee -a' /etc/apt/sources.list
<somsip> netameta: no single quotes needed around tee -a
<holms> anyone able to do this:  service iptables-persistent start ? seems to be no service exists
<pauljw> so `Zephyr , go to settings, time and date and change the time and make sure you have the correct timezone set.
<`Zephyr> pauljw: I do have the correct timezone set. No change.
<holms> ubuntu xenial is officially out and supported right..?
<somsip> holms: yes
<netameta> i just did: curl http://nginx.org/keys/nginx_signing.key | apt-key add - as instructed in here: http://tinyurl.com/jrppcxn now when i do sudo apt-get update i get an error:
<netameta> "W: GPG error: http://nginx.org trusty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY ABF5BD827BD9BF62"
<holms> somsip: "service iptables-persistent start" gives "Failed to start iptables-persistent.service: Unit iptables-persistent.service not found." never been an issue on trusty
<somsip> holms: its all changed for 16.04 with systemd hasn't it? Does that affect this?
<Ben64> netameta: have to use sudo with apt-key
<netameta> Ben64, No i did not
<Ben64> i know
<netameta> curl http://nginx.org/keys/nginx_signing.key | sudo apt-key add -
<netameta> or sudo in begining ?
<holms> somsip: yes it is :) systemctl start iptables-persistent --> Failed to start iptables-persistent.service: Unit iptables-persistent.service not found.
<somsip> netameta: why are you doing this all through PPAs and not using the official packages?
<ubuntu__> curious how does one at the command line execute i3 windows manager to start on like alt+f8  i can startx on a different display but how do i tell it on the command line NOT there a configuration file to run i3
<netameta> somsip, i could not find the name of the official package
<Ben64> netameta: its "nginx"
<netameta> i am looking on nginx they have like 5
<netameta> nginx-core, nginx-util and some others
<somsip> !info nginx precise | netameta (I assume youre on 14.04 as youre following a tutorial for 14.04)
<ubottu> netameta (I assume youre on 14.04 as youre following a tutorial for 14.04): nginx (source: nginx): small, but very powerful and efficient web server and mail proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.19-1ubuntu0.8 (precise), package size 5 kB, installed size 85 kB
<netameta> somsip, Yaps
<somsip> netameta: unless you need some feature that is in the PPA version and not in the official version, you seem to be making this difficult for yourself
<netameta> somsip, 1.1 is very old version i think current nginx version is 1.6
<somsip> netameta: unless you need some feature....
<bdragonsl> #vim
<holms> somsip: seems to be there's no system.d script :(( http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/all/iptables-persistent/filelist
<Ben64> netameta: the good thing about using the version in ubuntu is that everything just works
<somsip> holms: I really no nothing about iptables-persistent. Maybe you should address your main question to the channel
<netameta> ben64 thanks adding sudo fixed the problem
<ubuntu__> never mind figured it out
<`Zephyr> Okay, does anyone know how to make ubuntu time sync again? I googled the problem and tried a bunch of stuff and it does not work.
<ridha> hi
<superguest> My system is having trouble locating a swapfile specified using its UUID during bootup.
<Ben64> `Zephyr: sudo killall ntpd && sudo ntpdate time.nist.gov
<Ben64> superguest: blkid | nc termbin.com 9999
<`Zephyr> sudo killall ntpd && sudo ntpdate time.nist.gov
<`Zephyr> 22 Jun 14:00:06 ntpdate[2782]: no server suitable for synchronization found
<`Zephyr> (that time is horribly wrong, btw. It should be 8:30 am)
<Ben64> `Zephyr: firewall blocking it?
<`Zephyr> I don't know if I have a firewall running. I don't remember enabling it.
<superguest> http://termbin.com/rlsh
<codepython777> anyone here has used preseed recently? created their own ubuntu iso?
<Ben64> superguest: that looks weird
<somsip> superguest: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<superguest> 16.04 (xenial)
<somsip> superguest: and where did you copy that paste from?
<superguest> it's a direct result of " blkid | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Ben64> `Zephyr: sudo nmap ntp.ubuntu.com -sU -p 123 -P0
<superguest> The system message emitted something to the effect, "A start job on dev-disk-by-uuid ... " during bootup
<`Zephyr> Ben64: http://pastebin.com/5XE0Ei0q
<somsip> superguest: does the file exist?
<Ben64> `Zephyr: looks like something is blocking it
<superguest> the start job tried to locate the swapfile for 90 secs before timing out .
<`Zephyr> Ben64: I don't know what, though. This is a relatively fresh install of 16.04
<somsip> superguest: have a read through the "Four-Step Process to Add Swap File" and make sure everything is as it should be, perhaps without creating a new file but that may be an option too https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<superguest> somsip, yes. In fact, that's how I learned it.
<Ben64> `Zephyr: router, firewall, isp, something, who knows
<somsip> superguest: has it every worked?
<`Zephyr> So... basically I cannot have the correct time on ubuntu.
<somsip> *ever
<Ben64> `Zephyr: you can set it yourself, or disable whatever is blocking it
<mhalano> `Zephyr, Do you make dual boot with Windows?
<`Zephyr> mhalano: Yes. I do.
<snkcld> mhalano: i was hoping to just use the vanilla kernel, though... but i may just use the ubuntu kernel for my host machine, and play around with kernel development inside a vm
<superguest> somsip, the uuid was obtained from "blkid -s UUID -o value /var/local/512MiB.swap"
<somsip> superguest: that's not what I'm asking. For example, I dont have write access to my /var/local and that's where your swap is located. That would cause a problem...
<`Zephyr> I've been dual booting with windows for years. This is the first I've heard of a time sync problem.
<Ben64> `Zephyr: usually happens because windows likes setting the system time to local time, and linux likes UTC. this isn't related to that at all
<somsip> superguest: also, that link I gave you doesnt say to do that so have you followed some instructions from elsewhere?
 * jamesd hasn't dual booted in years...  vmware/virtual box on modern hardware is good enough. 
<`Zephyr> Ben64: Hmm. Actually, that would explain the difference. It is exactly 5.5 hours, the difference between UTC and Indian Standard Time.
<mhalano> `Zephyr, I tried time.nist.gov and I can't get it. Try ntp.ubuntu.com
<Ben64> `Zephyr: oh i thought it wasn't since it wasn't an even amount of hours off
<mhalano> `Zephyr, 5:30h
<`Zephyr> Indian Standard Time is 5 and a half hours ahead of UTC
<`Zephyr> mhalano: I am not sure how I am supposed to do that.
<superguest> somsip, The command I typed is one way to obtain the UUID of a block device; it's doesn't conflict with what is said in the article.
<mhalano> `Zephyr, http://www.howtogeek.com/211144/how-to-get-windows-and-linux-clocks-to-display-the-correct-and-matching-time-dual-boot/
<mhalano> You need to add a registry key.
<mhalano> `Zephyr, please let us know if worked
<Ben64> superguest: but it's not a block device, it's a file
<`Zephyr> mhalano: when I try sudo ntpupdate ntp.ubuntu.com, it tells me no server suitable for synchronization found.
<superguest> Ben64, would that be a problem?  That might answer my problem.
<holms> i wonder how's the transition between trusty and xenial will go on.. there's gazillion of packages which doesn't have system.d scripts yet
<Ben64> superguest: yep
<srir4m> hey
<Ben64> `Zephyr: ntpdate -d ben64.com
<srir4m> is the current version of vlc working for u guys?
<Ben64> yep
<srir4m> huh
<srir4m> well when i open a file...it does nothing...
<mhalano> `Zephyr, very strange. May be you change the windows registry first or try hwclock command (as described in the link)
<somsip> superguest: that's as maybe, but it's not working. So I would suggest using the file path in fstab not the uuid and seeing if it works. ie: do what it says in the article, get it working, then add a UUID if you prefer
<superguest> somsip, yes it works on filepath.
<`Zephyr> mhalano: Okay, so the gist here is that I want the time on my BIOS to be set as UTC?
<`Zephyr> And it should actually be at the UTC time?
<somsip> superguest: so it seems like something in using the uuid is wrong.
<`Zephyr> I think I'll have to manually set the time on my bios to the current UTC time ( 3:08 am)
<mhalano> `Zephyr, You could do this using hwclock command
<mhalano>  sudo hwclock --systohc --utc
<`Zephyr> mhalano: Except it does not seem to work.
<`Zephyr> Oh. Double dash.
<`Zephyr> Well, wont that set my current time of 2:19 pm as UTC on my bios? That is woefully incorrect.
<mhalano> `Zephyr, I had this problem either with dashes
<mhalano> `Zephyr, when you execute 'sudo hwclock', what time is it?
<`Zephyr> Wednesday 22 June 2016 02:21:40 PM IST  .312164 seconds
<`Zephyr> Which is neither the correct UTC time nor the IST time.
<mhalano> `Zephyr, and what your BIOS time?
<superguest> Ben64, the funny thing is, when you mkswap, it actually outputs an UUID for you to use upon completion.
<`Zephyr> I don't know. I'd have to reboot to check, right?
<mhalano> `Zephyr, Sure.
<Ben64> superguest: ok?
<`Zephyr> mhalano: BIOS time was my local time (8:55 am). I manually set it to current UTC time. Now Ubuntu is showing me the correct time.
<`Zephyr> But I reckon Windows will screw up next. So I have to do that registry edit?
<mhalano> `Zephyr, Kudos for you :)
<mhalano> `Zephyr, do the registry edit so Windows won't mess with time.
<mhalano> You can use timedatectl command to see all system times.
<mhalano> And this article is quite interesting: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/time
<`Zephyr> Local time: Wed 2016-06-22 08:59:12 IST; Universal time: Wed 2016-06-22 03:29:12 UTC; RTC time: Wed 2016-06-22 03:29:12; Time zone: Asia/Kolkata (IST, +0530); Network time on: yes; NTP synchronized: yes; RTC in local TZ: no
<`Zephyr> There, now that looks normal again.
<FuzzySockets> Hi folks, I am having a permissions issue... trying to change permissions of something in a /usr/bin directory, but I'm getting the message "/usr/bin/sudo must be owned by uid 0 and have the setuid bit set" any idea how to fix this? I can't sudo su to root
<somsip> FuzzySockets: you don't sudo su to root. You use sudo, or at worst, sudo -i
<FuzzySockets> somsip: That's my attempt at fixing it
<somsip> FuzzySockets: what is the problem, what caused it?
<FuzzySockets> somsip: I accidentally changed my /bin owner to ubuntu instead of root
<mhalano> `Zephyr, Windows use localtime and Linux UTC. If don't set to Windows use UTC, you will have a problem with time on Linux after boot on Windows. That article about time is very cool and informative
<FuzzySockets> or something
<FuzzySockets> Changed /usr/bin to be owned by ubuntu instead of root
<somsip> FuzzySockets: and how are you trying to fix it?
<FuzzySockets> somsip: by attempting to switch to root, which I can't, because sudo is now owned by ubuntu.
<somsip> FuzzySockets: I'd boot to recovery
<somsip> FuzzySockets: or livecd...
<FuzzySockets> I'm using an aws ec2 box.  I have an image I can boot up.
<FuzzySockets> That sucks.
<FuzzySockets> Quick finger fail.
<somsip> FuzzySockets: you wont get root without sudo, and if you cant run sudo, you're stuck
<`Zephyr> mhalano: That registry key does not seem to work with windows 10. So I just disabled syncing time on Windows and set it manually.
<`Zephyr> And now it seems to be working. Until they find a way to screw this up again.
<MannyLNJ> Question: If I have /dev/sda2 formated as al LVM2 PV system how do I mount it in /virtual_machines
<netameta> any good tutorial for nginx/mysql/php/phpmyadmin on ubuntu ?
<gnarloch> hello
<abhishek> how can I schedule execution a command like sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade weekly?
<gnarloch> anyone else in #vim too?  If so are you able to chat in there, keeps kicking my messages back.
<somsip> abhishek: you could use cron or unattended upgrades
<abhishek> somsip, thanks for the reply! I want to specify a day in the week without a specific time. Would cron job do that?
<somsip> abhishek: what do you want to specify for time?
<abhishek> somsip, just a sudo apt-get upgrade
<somsip> abhishek: when do you want it to run - within what time period?
<abhishek> somsip, a week
<somsip> abhishek: you want it to run at any arbitrary time during a week?
<abhishek> somsip, yes, preferably after an interval of 7 days before the previous job.
<dibs> Can anyone tell me how to downgrade ruby to 1.9.1 on ubuntu?
<somsip> dibs: what version of ubuntu?
<user_406> ubermix 3.0
<dibs> somsip: 14.04
<somsip> !info ruby trusty | dibs (I believe it is 1.9.1 so how have you upgraded it?)
<ubottu> dibs (I believe it is 1.9.1 so how have you upgraded it?): ruby (source: ruby-defaults): Interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.9.3.4 (trusty), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<dibs> It was just upgraded from 10 and now our redmine is broken, so trying to drop ruby back to 1.9.1 from 1.9.3
<somsip> dibs: ah - ok. Mine is still at 1.9.1 so my bad.
<somsip> dibs: http://askubuntu.com/questions/138284/how-to-downgrade-a-package-via-apt-get
<dibs> ah apt-get you reckon? I was trying to do it with rvm
<dibs> will give it a go
<mauro_> hi
<Kolusion> I use a VPN service for my internet. I am hoping to make it so when my connection to my VPN service drops out, my computer does not allow anymore network traffic in or out until it is connected to my VPN service again. In Windows 10 Home I was able to do this using the Windows Firewall. I was wondering if anybody knows if it can be done in Ubuntu's firewall 'ufw'?  I have read in the manual for it something that looks like something I 
<Kolusion> I have read in the manual for it something that looks like something I may be able to use to do it. The manual indicates (to type this into Terminal):   By default, ufw will apply rules to all available interfaces. To limit        this, specify DIRECTION on INTERFACE, where DIRECTION is one of in or        out (interface aliases are not supported).
<Kolusion> I am confused because when I look at the connection information from the network icon in the top right hand corner of Ubuntu's desktop, there is no Interface for my VPN connection. Windows 10 Home treats VPN connections virtually as an interface, but it looks to me as though Ubuntu considers only physical interfaces as true.  Can someone please help me with setting this up?
<plop_its_ellie> Kolusion, whats happening?
<plop_its_ellie> there should be an interface for your vpn
<plop_its_ellie> for openvpn it should be something like tun0
<Kolusion> Not much, just sorting out some computer issues. How about yourself?
<Kolusion> What is openvpn and tun0?
<plop_its_ellie> Kolusion, so if you go into the terminal and type the command ifconfig
<plop_its_ellie> it will list all your network interfaces
<plop_its_ellie> when you use openvpn there will be an additional interface
<plop_its_ellie> usually its tun0
<Kolusion> I had a look and I can't find tun0.
<larsss> Kolusion: open terminal and type ifconfig
<Kolusion> I have 'enp0s25', 'lo', 'ppp0' and 'wlxe8de27129b03'.
<plop_its_ellie> Kolusion, are you using openvpn?
<larsss> Kolusion: are you using PIA's client or Network Manager?
<plop_its_ellie> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/78877/is-it-possible-to-set-up-a-vpn-in-such-a-way-that-i-disconnect-from-the-internet
<Kolusion> No, Ubuntu 16.04 LTS.
<plop_its_ellie> Kolusion, he means how are you connecting to the vpn
<Kolusion> larsss: I am using Network Manager.
<larsss> Kolusion: which port for the openvpn connection
<Kolusion> plop_its_ellie: That webpage you showed me mentioned this: "Set up routing such that the only route on eth0 is that to the VPN endpoint. Since there will be no route to the Internet without the VPN up, no programs will be able to connect.". Someone mentioned this to be on the Technical answer system, but my concern is that I use more than 1 VPN, and that I would have the hassle of needing to changing my interface gateway to a different
<Kolusion> connect to a different VPN server.
<Kolusion> I am hoping there is an easier way to do this.
<plop_its_ellie> hmmmm, I dont have much experience with iptables
<Kolusion> I don't know what iptables is, but thanks for your help anyway :)
<plop_its_ellie> iptables is the firewall on linux
<plop_its_ellie> you would have to set up some custom rules for your setup
<Kolusion> Oh ok, I have the firewall ufw.
<larsss> Kolusion: sudo ufw default deny outgoing, sudo ufw default deny incoming, sudo ufw allow out on tun0, sudo ufw allow out 1194/udp.
<plop_its_ellie> ufw is basically a front end to iptables
<plop_its_ellie> its suppose to be easier to interface with
<Kolusion> Sorry larsss, I don't know what that means mate :\
<Kolusion> plop_its_ellie: What is a front end?
<plop_its_ellie> Kolusion, basically it runs on top of iptables
<larsss> Kolusion: https://gendersec.tacticaltech.org/wiki/index.php/Anonymising_your_traffic_with_linux#Punching_holes_in_ufw_for_a_VPN
<plop_its_ellie> instead of using iptables directly, you can use ufw
<Kolusion> I see.
<Kolusion> Thanks larsss, I am looking at that webpage now, but I don't know what I am suppose to be reading.
<larsss> Kolusion: it's strange that you don't have tun0 interface
<Kolusion> Ow :\
<Kolusion> I am definately connected to my VPN now! :)
<superguest> The installation of nvidia-364 broke the default window manager/Unity
<superguest> currently there are no windows, dash/Unity, titles, panels; nothing.
<superguest> How can I fix this?
<plop_its_ellie> superguest, that happened after installing the nvidia driver?
<plop_its_ellie> on 16.04?
<superguest> yes
<Kolusion> You know larsss I am reading the section 'Punching holes in ufw for a VPN' on that page you sent me, and its sound similar to how I blocked non-VPN traffic in Windows 10 Home, so I think this is on the right track.
<plop_its_ellie> superguest, what card are you using?
<superguest> gtx 760
<plop_its_ellie> so you rebooted and then nothing?
<plop_its_ellie> you get to the login screen?
<superguest> yes.
<superguest> I am in X, but no window manager.
<plop_its_ellie> do you at least see the wallpaper
<plop_its_ellie> oh ok
<superguest> or so it seems; well, the only thing I have access to is the contextual menu ("right-click"
<Kolusion> I think what I need to do is block all in and out traffic and then find out what my VPN 'adapter' is and use the command 'sudo ufw allow out on tun0 from any to any', where tun0 would be my VPN adapter.
<plop_its_ellie> https://askubuntu.com/questions/760043/ubuntu-16-04-unity-desktop-environment-doesnt-load-after-fresh-install
<plop_its_ellie> i've ran into that before, dont remember what i did tho, hope that link helps
<Kolusion> I am on the right track. larsss you are fuckin Awesome! :)
<larsss> Kolusion: your IP address seems like it is owned by Private Internet Access, are you connected to one of their Sydney VPN servers?
<larsss> Kolusion: i'm currently connected to one of their Danish servers
<Kolusion> It is. No, I am connected to their Melbourne server.
<superguest> plop_its_ellie, thanks ellie.
<Kolusion> How did you know I was connected to one of their servers? Is it from one of the names I listed before from what 'ifconfig' told me?
<plop_its_ellie> hope it helps
<plop_its_ellie> Kolusion, you can check peoples connection info in the irc chat
<plop_its_ellie> with the whois command
<Kolusion> Oh yeah.
<Kolusion> I am guessing you saw the name Softlayer Technology. :)
<zotherstupidguy> is there an offline translator for linux
<zotherstupidguy> ?
<plop_its_ellie> your brain xD
<Kolusion> I think I can figure out which of these adapter names 'ifconfig' stated that is my VPN service, and then replace 'tun0' 'sudo ufw allow out on tun0 from any to any ' in my command. I am going to try it out now. If I disconnect I will have probably gotten it wrong.
<Kolusion> I will be back though.
<larsss> Kolusion: you will HAVE TO disconnect and reconnect
<swedish> how do I retrieve my user password?
<Kolusion> I had a problem. I used these commands and were unable to connect to any network: 'sudo ufw enable', 'sudo ufw default deny outgoing', 'sudo ufw default deny incoming', 'sudo ufw allow in on ppp0 from any to any', 'sudo ufw reload'. After things went wrong I turned the firewall off using 'sudo ufw disable'. What did I do wrong?
<adenizgelir> ha
<abhishek> any suggestions on this one http://stackoverflow.com/questions/37958974/anaconda-ipython-qtconsole-launcher
<uruk7> how to see www.seriesflv.net from terminal -> w3m don't work in this page
<netameta> -bash: cannot create temp file for here-document: No space left on device - on tab click ?
<adg_> hi
<larsss> swedish: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<KyleRasp> Hello?
<mocxz> helo
<open_coder> ubuntu mate vs ubuntu gnome
<mocxz> any body here
<KyleRasp> can you guys help me out with something?
<open_coder> yeah we are here
<open_coder> tell us
<mocxz> hello guys
<mocxz> im new here
<mocxz> nice to meet you guys
<swedish> thanks larsss, fraid I wasn't specific: I can't log into my freenode account
<netameta> How is this possible /dev/xvda1      7.8G  7.5G     0 100% / from df -h ?
<netameta> how comes i deleted 200m and they are not available ?
<KyleRasp> I got a raspberry pi today and i loaded it up with ubuntu mate and I'm trying to remote into it but I cant use RDP or SSH because of my network here on campus
<KyleRasp> what can i do haha
<open_coder> ssh i think
<KyleRasp> the networks are pretty heavily locked down how would i set up ssh
<Kolusion> Sorry guys, I keep getting disconnected from this chat.
<Sucks> Client: HexChat 2.12.1 • OS: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro (x64) • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-3217U CPU @ 1.80GHz (1.80GHz) • Memory: 3.9 GiB Total (1.6 GiB Free) • Storage: 62.7 GiB / 227.0 GiB (164.3 GiB Free) • VGA: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000 • Uptime: 2h 12m 40s
<Kolusion> I think I might know what the problem is. As I have denied other adapters, Ubuntu is unable to DNS resolve the VPN address to an IP address, which is why it can't connect. Hmmm can anyone think of any suggestions to fix this? I am thinking of finding out which ports DNS uses and then allowing that only to my VPN address (if this can be done).
<Gallomimia> netameta: reserved space for root?
<KyleRasp> open_coder?
<Gallomimia> Kolusion: dns is udp 53
<netameta> Gallomimia, I dont know it was 7.8 7.8 i just deleted 200mb and the available is still  0 ?
<netameta> this doesnt make much sense
<netameta> is there a trash can ?
<larsss> Kolusion: you'll have to disable firewall, connect to the vpn, then enable firewall
<Kolusion> Thanks Gallomimia!
<Kolusion> Yes larsss! You are right, and I remember having this problem in Windows 10 Home too. This webpage you gave me is great, it addresses this issue too.
<Gallomimia> netameta: reserved space for root means that only root gets to use the remaining 5% of the drive. or whatever you set it to at format time. it's reserved so that when it fills up, root can still access the system and run commands to free up space
<Gallomimia> mocxz: hello and welcome
<netameta> Gallomimia, I am on root right now
<KyleRasp> hey larsss it sounds like you could help me out
<open_coder> try wired connection KyleRasp
<netameta> Gallomimia, Is there a way to check how much each file takes ? or a good way to clean up system ?
<Gallomimia> there is. it's kinda slow. it's called du
<Gallomimia> similar flags to df
<Gallomimia> well, if your disk is only 8g it won't take terribly long
<Gallomimia> it recurses thru every directory and adds up the sizes
<netameta> How do i do that ?
<Gallomimia> i like to do something like du -h -d 2
<Gallomimia> which means
<Kolusion> THIS! command seems to be the answer 'sudo ufw allow out from any to [VPN server IP address]'. My concern is, can I use a FQDN instead of the VPN server IP address?
<Gallomimia> human readable
<Gallomimia> and depth of 2
<Gallomimia> then i can ignore the stuff that's small and do it again in a big dir
<Gallomimia> also, try apt-get autoremove
<netameta> Trued autoremove and clear
<netameta> tried*
<Gallomimia> autoclean?
<Gallomimia> that's another one. it's different
<Gallomimia> i think it removes cached files and intermediates from the apt system
<de-facto> netameta you can try something like "sudo du -a /var | sort -n -r | head -n 10 " for listing the 10 biggest in /var (or other dirs)
<Gallomimia> 8g is a pretty small disk to have your system on. does it contain /home and all that too?
<Gallomimia> it just big enough to work comfortably. you'll need to keep on top of clearing out old files tho
<Gallomimia> xvda1 what kind of device is this?
<D10C4n3> dio cane
<netameta> Gallomimia, yea i know its small, and yes it does, xvda1 its a ec2 system
<Gallomimia> ah i see
<Gallomimia> yeah. you can attach other block storage devices to use as a data drive
<Gallomimia> remember, once you spin down the instance, its main disk is usually deleted
<netameta> I am going to increare the disk yea but i want to know what keep increasing
<Gallomimia> possibly just /var/log
<Gallomimia> get an ls -h of that dir
<Gallomimia> and maybe throw in an l for checking timestamps
<de-facto> netameta you also can wipe the package cache (it downloads packages and caches them) with "sudo apt-get clean"
<netameta> de-facto, tried that - thats nice is there a way to make the numbers more friendly ?
<Gallomimia> add -h to commands like ls du and df
<Kolusion> larsss: Can I use a FQDN in place of [VPN server IP address] in this command 'sudo ufw allow out from any to [VPN server IP address]'? My VPN gateway is a FQDN.
<Gallomimia> "human readable"
<de-facto> netameta i guess you can use the "-h" flag, but im not sure if sorting works then
<Gallomimia> no it doesn't
<Gallomimia> so you can use two commands. sort to find which is largest. then use a human readable version on just the ones you're interested in
<hateball> netameta: you can run "du -sh /*" for a friendlier overview of what top dir takes most space
<hateball> netameta: check /boot for old kernels for instance, remove by running "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<Gallomimia> the s means silent, which is the same as -d 0 "depth zero"
<netameta> sudo apt-get autoremove  done, sudo apt-get clean done @ de-facto
<Gallomimia> netameta: what all are you using this instance for? webserver? database? it's likely something like that gobbling up space with its logs
<netameta> Gallomimia, its a wordpress site
<hadleigh> w of a good program to burns dvd to hard drive
<hadleigh> does anyone know
<Gallomimia> hadleigh: the easiest is dd
<Gallomimia> i don't know how to mount the image after
<hadleigh> cheers gallmimia
<Gallomimia> but you do: dd if=/dev/mycdrom of=/a/path/to/a/file.img
<larsss> Kolusion: trial and error i guess :-P i don't know for sure
<Gallomimia> you'll need to know the proper name of the device (probably partition) and set where you want it to go
<Kolusion> larsss: Thats all good. Thanks anyway.
<hateball> Gallomimia: then you can mount with "mount -o loop /path/to/iso.img /path/to/mount"
<Gallomimia> great thanks
<open_coder> o
<hateball> I think perhaps Nautilus has a rightclick option for this as well
<Gallomimia> i gotta write that down
<Kolusion> larsss: When I enable this firewall with a VPN connection established I can't view websites anymore. What could be causing this? This is my firewall status 'Status: active  To                         Action      From --                         ------      ---- Anywhere on ppp0           ALLOW       Anywhere                   Anywhere (v6) on ppp0      ALLOW       Anywhere (v6)'.
<Gallomimia> Kolusion: i bet it's dns. test with some host lookups
<Kolusion> larsss: The adapter 'ppp0' is my VPN adapter.
<Kolusion> Gallomimia: How could this be because the DNS lookups are made through the DNS (I would think?)?
<Gallomimia> i tried mucking with a VPN on a system. i wanted it to only use the vpn for torrents, but it would do everything. and the dns stopped working
<larsss> Kolusion: ppp0 is the point to point protocol
<larsss> Kolusion: is ubuntu your host or in a vm?
<Kolusion> I MEAN made through the VPN
<Gallomimia> DNS goes thru a vpn too
<Gallomimia> and if your dns is set to your ISP's, your isp might not allow connections from outside its network
<Gallomimia> this causes your lookup to hang, and timeout
<de-facto> how about running a loval unbound or such? you also can enable dnssec then i guess
<Kolusion> larsss: I matched the IP addresses of the adapters listed by 'ifconfig' and matched the IP address of the VPN in Network Manager Connection information. That's what I used that adapter in my firewall settings to allow it. Did I do it wrong?
<Kolusion> larsss: What does a host or vm mean?
<Gallomimia> guess he's not using that
<Kolusion> I installed it directly onto my hard drive if thats what you mean, not in like VMWare in Windows.
<Kolusion> Gallomimia: You might be right about the DNS because when I enable the firewall, this chat still works.
<Kolusion> I am going to go away and do some trial and erroring. Before I do, could someone please tell me how to clear an entry made in the firewall ufw?
<netameta> This is crazy i keep deleting stuff but the available space wont go a wya
<netameta> if its saved for root, how comes it got filled up in first place
<Kolusion> Ok I am going away and trying it. I am wasting too much time on computers.
<Kolusion> Thanks guys I will be back another time.
<Triffid_Hunter> netameta: the data in a file doesn't get cleared until 1) all hard links to the data are deleted, and 2) any processes with an open filehandle on the file close the fh or exit
<larsss> Kolusion: sudo ufw reset goes back to default settings
<Kolusion> Thanks larsss. This command will save my life :P
<Triffid_Hunter> netameta: it's quite different to windows where you can't delete a file that's in use, and I think it's only recently supported hard links properly
<Triffid_Hunter> netameta: "lsof" may help you find processes with open handles on things you want to clear
<somsip> netameta: what stuff are you deleting?
<netameta> somsip, log files and stuff i dont use
<netameta> Triffid_Hunter, will reboot help ?
<Akrizalp> do you speak indonesian?
<somsip> netameta: details would help understand why you are seeing no difference in free space
<netameta> somsip, /var/log was 40mb
<somsip> netameta: that'
<netameta> some files in /var/www/myProjects
<Triffid_Hunter> netameta: well that's a somewhat extreme way to close processes with open filehandles on your files of interest; if that's what's preventing the space being cleared then yes it'll help but so would closing the process, or possibly simply HUPing it in the case of daemons writing logs
<somsip> netameta: that's not really very big
<netameta> thats was around 1 giga
<Triffid_Hunter> netameta: logs? oh yeah, daemons keep an open FH on their log, usually they'll reopen if you HUP which is what logrotate does
<Triffid_Hunter> netameta: one of the interesting abilities of this aspect of the linux FS is that you can rename files that a program is using and nothing bad happens until/unless the program tries to re-open the file under the same name
<netameta> I see
<Triffid_Hunter> netameta: best solution for keeping /var/log under control is installing logrotate (or similar, there's a few I think) and ensuring that it's set up properly.. most popular daemons come with logrotate profiles I think, perhaps logrotate itself comes with them
<netameta> does /tmp usually hold important stuff ?
<netameta> Its taking 600mb
<netameta> Ahh
<netameta> crazy
<Triffid_Hunter> netameta: no, but expect weirdness if you delete stuff in there while your system is running normally. I often mount a tmpfs over that if I have spare ram.. mine's 200k
<netameta> Found out what took all the space
<hateball> netameta: if you run a webserver/service it's not that unusual with large /tmp usage
<netameta> after i deleted the 500mb now i have some available space
<netameta> hateball, It was node.js temp files
<netameta> Which also solved my cookies/session problem
<netameta> awesome !
<netameta> Thanks for help folks
<mon_> lol
<Guest26237> hi
<Guest26237> i need help anybody help me ?
<Guest26237> ?
<somsip> !ask | Guest26237
<ubottu> Guest26237: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest26237> how to install conky ?
<dick_> I cannot get my Broadcom wireless card to work in tails. I was successful installing the STA with the Ubuntu live, no such luck in tails..
<Guest26237> apt-get install conky-all i try this command but not working
<mjayk> Guest26237: how does it not work / what is the error
<dick_> sudo update complete but "install bcmwlit does not show me wireless networks or provide me a wireless option. as if it doesnt exist at all. hooked up by ethernet
<Kolusion> larsss: I had a look in System Log and found this entry in 'syslog': [UFW BLOCK] IN= OUT=ppp0 SRC=10.1.1.11 DST=209.222.18.222 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=21604 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=51570 DPT=53 LEN=40
<dick_> I have checked for software block, not the issue
<dick_> jesus this is so hard to read
<Kolusion> larsss: I don't know why this has happened when I have allowed everything through on ppp0, which is what that SRC address is from. Do you know why this is happening?
<dick_> ive also come acroos entering a restricted repository, but it tell mecommand unknown
<dick_> omg i cant read this shit this is stupid
<Kolusion> larsss: The IP address 'DST' is refering to is indeed my VPN's DNS server, which explains why I can't view websites.
<larsss> Kolusion: can you post the output of ifconfig on https://paste.ubuntu.com
<Kolusion> larsss: Sure. https://paste.ubuntu.com/17683346/
<larsss> Kolusion: so from before, Private Internet Access is your VPN provider and you're using network-manager to connect?
<Kolusion> larsss: Yes, and the IP address for 'inet addr' for the adapter 'ppp0' from the output of 'ifconfig' matches the IP address which is listed for my VPN in 'Connection information' in the network icon in the top right hand corner of Ubuntu.
<Kolusion> larsss: That's why I used the ufw command: sudo ufw allow in on ppp0 from any to any
<Kolusion> larsss: But System Log is telling me ufw is blocking it.
<dota> I've installed ubuntu 16.04 in Dell inspiron 7557, found no usb device working? Need your help.
<larsss> Kolusion: why don't you use the client they provide here > https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/pages/downloads
<Kolusion> larsss: Its closed source, so I don't trust it.
<Kolusion> larsss: I feel better that it being setup on the operating system level as well, without depending on a third party application.
<larsss> Kolusion: fair enough but do you trust they don't log?
<Kolusion> larsss: hah! good point. ;)
<larsss> Kolusion: https://torrentfreak.com/vpn-providers-no-logging-claims-tested-in-fbi-case-160312
<larsss> Kolusion: before connecting to a PIA VPN through their client on 14.04 i make sure my firewall is enabled with my custom rules i created as follows: sudo ufw default deny outgoing, sudo ufw default deny incoming, sudo ufw allow out on tun0, sudo ufw allow out 1194/udp. this will... block all traffic in and out on every single port and only allow traffic out on the VPN interface using a specific port and protocol. if you get disconnected from the vpn server,
<larsss> all traffic is blocked because of the aforementioned default deny outgoing. flawless dns leak protection
<larsss> Kolusion: the single packet sent to the vpn server to initiate the vpn connection is established on openvpn port 1194 (not DNS-Port53) but if you cannot get connected how i can, you will need to disable your firewall, connect to the vpn server then enable your firewall
<Kolusion> larsss: I have a similar setup (or am trying to). I am using: 'sudo ufw default deny outgoing'; 'sudo ufw default deny incoming'; 'sudo ufw allow in on ppp0 from any to any'. This would required me to disable the firewall, connect to my VPN and then enable my firewall. Upon disconnection, the firewall will block all traffic. But the problem is my firewall is blocking my...
<Kolusion> larsss: adapter, despite me telling it not to regarding 'ppp0': '[UFW BLOCK] IN= OUT=ppp0 SRC=10.1.1.11 DST=209.222.18.222 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=21604 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=51570 DPT=53 LEN=40'
<Kolusion> larsss: 'ppp0' uses the IP address '10.1.1.11', yet it is blocking it when I have told it to allow it. This is the problem I now need to sort out.
<Kolusion> larsss: So, I am now trying to figure out why ufw is block the adapter 'ppp0' when I instructed it not to, using this command: sudo ufw allow in on ppp0 from any to any
<larsss> Kolusion: allow it OUT
<Kolusion> larsss: OH! I think you are fuckin awesome. I am going to try it out now! BRB :)
<Kolusion> larsss: Do you know how can I remove the instruction 'sudo ufw allow in on ppp0 from any to any' with resetting all the settings (for my future reference)?
<Kolusion> larsss: *without
<craptalk> i installed lubuntu and i got flickering screen, anyone can help me out?
<larsss> Kolusion: just use sudo ufw delete allow in on ppp0 from any to any
<craptalk> i installed lubuntu and i got flickering screen, anyone can help me out?
<Kolusion> larsss: Thanks larsss. I am going to apply your corrected command out now and test my setup.
<larsss> Kolusion: hope it works
<bazhang> !patience | craptalk
<ubottu> craptalk: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<vincenet> Hello, I am looking for some help : command "python3 --version" works but not "python3" as if not exist. I checked and I have symbolic link "python3 -> python3.4" in /usr/bin I use Ubuntu 14.04.4LTS
<Kolusion> larsss: Thanks for your help mate! You solved my problem. If you want a favour from me, ask. :)
<Kolusion> Windows 10 Home can fuck off!
<larsss> lol
<Kolusion> test fuck test
<akik> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<somsip> Kolusion: enough with the swearing
<larsss> Kolusion: booted for swearing
<bazhang> Kolusion, stop the cursing here
<Kolusion> I see.
<larsss> Kolusion: ☺
<Kolusion> Ok, I am sorry for hurting anyones feelings and causing anxiety.
<ikonia> !guidelines | Kolusion
<ubottu> Kolusion: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ikonia> Kolusion: please read those guidelines about using the channel before talking any more
<geno> join ubuntu
<ikonia> geno: you're already in it
<geno> hoops ..
<geno> hello :)
<geno> i'm new to ubuntu, I just installed it on my old laptop .. I'm trying to figure out how to enable the wifi
<geno> .. my laptop is an Acer Aspire 5050, those are genertic info about it: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/1fcbfc4364c104fc1f436570a4ff1d53
<ikonia> geno: the first thing is, is your wifi card supported
<geno> ikonia, I think so those are other info, my /etc/network/interfaces looks like https://gist.github.com/a4bf6b77934e75b3ebce2f4df3ee48e3
<ikonia> geno: you shouldn't be using the interface file
<ikonia> geno: network manager in the top right hand corner of your desktop will be used to configure your network cards
<geno> while this is the output of 'ifconfig -a' : https://gist.github.com/4010cb88ef888c2c68fdc11cd393ca7f
<geno> ikonia , i tried the network manager but there is no wifi listed there
<ikonia> geno: so that goes back to is your card supported
<ikonia> as if it can't see it as a device, it's not supported and it's either a.) going to need additional configuration to make it available b.) not supported and never will be supported
<geno> this laptop has a hardware switch (to set the wifi on off) when i switch it on/off i csn see in the network manager something changes
<geno> like a airplain icon appear
<geno> i guess when it is turned off
<ikonia> geno: yes, because you are using the kill switch
<geno> ikonia, does this means .. the card is supported?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> this means you've flicked the kill switch
<geno> oh .. I see,  what should I try to see if it is supported or not?
<ikonia> geno: research the chipset on the card to check it's linux support
<vbotka> geno, you might want to check the killswitch status from the command line with "sudo rfkill list all"
<DANtheBEASTman> hi, so, i seem to have broken some things installing openjdk-9.. i uninstalled it, and installed default-{jdk,jre}{,-headless}, but now i have no java command. `sudo update-alternatives --config java` tells me "There is only one alternative in link group java (providing /usr/bin/java): /usr/lib/jvm/java-9-openjdk-amd64/bin/java" but that file doesn't exist anymore, it's now version 8 that's available
<ikonia> DANtheBEASTman: where did you get that version from
<DANtheBEASTman> repos
<ikonia> DANtheBEASTman: certainly not the ubuntu repos it would sem
<ikonia> DANtheBEASTman: really, the official ubuntu repos ?
<DANtheBEASTman> yes.
<ikonia> !info openjdk
<ubottu> Package openjdk does not exist in xenial
<somsip> !info openjdk-default
<ubottu> Package openjdk-default does not exist in xenial
<somsip> or maybe not...
<DANtheBEASTman> !link openjdk-9-jre
<DANtheBEASTman> !info openjdk-9-jre
<ubottu> openjdk-9-jre (source: openjdk-9): OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT. In component universe, is optional. Version 9~b114-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 52 kB, installed size 166 kB
<ikonia> universe, interesting
<DANtheBEASTman> i wish i'd known beforehand that 9 wasn't stable..
<DANtheBEASTman> serves me right for not digging a bit first
<ikonia> DANtheBEASTman: http://openjdk.java.net/projects/jdk9/
<ikonia> DANtheBEASTman: do you have openjdk 8 installed now
<DANtheBEASTman> yep
<ikonia> DANtheBEASTman: where is the binary for it
<DANtheBEASTman> /usr/lib/jvm/java-8-openjdk-amd64/bin/java
<ikonia> DANtheBEASTman: try first update-java-alternatives
<ikonia> then check update-alternatives
<ikonia> the install hooks may not have fired
<DANtheBEASTman> hmmm not quite sure how to use the former..
<mihael_k33hl> I'm trying to install urxvt-unicode version 9.21 on an Ubuntu 14.04, how do I install a package I downloaded .debian.tar.xz, it doesn't have any configure file
<DANtheBEASTman> oh. but i hava a `java` command again
<somsip> !info urxvt-unicode trusty
<ikonia> DANtheBEASTman: see if the alternative list is updated now
<ubottu> Package urxvt-unicode does not exist in trusty
<somsip> !info rxvt-unicode trusty
<ubottu> rxvt-unicode (source: rxvt-unicode): RXVT-like terminal emulator with Unicode support. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.19-1 (trusty), package size 654 kB, installed size 3040 kB
<django> JOIN
<somsip> mihael_k33hl: do you *need* 9.21 or will 9.19 suffice? In the repos under a slightly different name
<mihael_k33hl> yeah, but I want to install 9.21 not 9.19
<mihael_k33hl> somsip, I need 9.21, a lot of changes in 9.21
<DANtheBEASTman> it's a shame backporting packages isn't as easy on ubuntu as it is debian
<DANtheBEASTman> personally i'd just as soon upgrade the whole distro than deal with trying to backport
<mihael_k33hl> I am currently using Ubuntu 14.04 on my workstation and I'm trying to configure urxvt for my laptop which I'm planning to install 16.04. Hence, I'm preparing all configuration file so I need 9.21 since 16.04 uses 9.21
<DANtheBEASTman> a lot of good changes in 16.04 ;)
<DANtheBEASTman> mihael_k33hl :: wait i'm confused, why bother with all that if you're planning to upgrade?
<mihael_k33hl> DANtheBEASTman, I'm using two systems
<DANtheBEASTman> sure, i have a few boxes around running different distros. just upgraded my gfs laptop from 14.04 to 16.04 last week
<mihael_k33hl> DANtheBEASTman, yeah I should just update both of them, is there a way to update from 14.04 to 16.04 directly without the hassle of incremental updates from 14.04 to 14.10, 14.10 to 15.04?
<DANtheBEASTman> personally i just grab the 16.04 iso and do a fresh install
<ducasse> !ltsupgrade | mihael_k33hl
<ubottu> mihael_k33hl: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<mihael_k33hl> DANtheBEASTman, can't do that on my workstation a tons of files I haven't organized lol
<DANtheBEASTman> you don't have a separate /home partition?
<mihael_k33hl> DANtheBEASTman, nope just a monolithic / partition
<DANtheBEASTman> ouch
<mihael_k33hl> DANtheBEASTman, didn't really bother with having separate partitions, didn't care back then I deemed it necessary, now I'm regretting it
<mihael_k33hl> lol
<mihael_k33hl> unncessary*
<Triffid_Hunter> I have a mono / too, I've tried multiple partition layout so many times and always end up having the massive hassle of reassigning space, usually with a forest of symlinks
<DANtheBEASTman> lvm is handy here
<Triffid_Hunter> maybe next time I install I can use btrfs and quotas or something like that
<mihael_k33hl> ducasse, So I need to wait until July 21st lol
<mihael_k33hl> anyone using a wm instead of a full blown desktop environment?
<Triffid_Hunter> DANtheBEASTman: LVM is all well and good, been down that road, still a pita to move space since filesystems need to be resized and suchforth
<ducasse> mihael_k33hl: well, you _can_ do it now, it's just not a supported upgrade path until then aiui.
<DANtheBEASTman> mihael_k33hl :: i use awesomewm instead of a de
<mihael_k33hl> DANtheBEASTman, that's what I'm planning to use too. That's why I'm configuring rxvt-unicode-256color
<mihael_k33hl> DANtheBEASTman, and familiarizing myself with vim and tmux hehe
<DANtheBEASTman> what features are you missing from 9.19 that aren't in 9.21 ?
<DANtheBEASTman> can't say i noticed any differences in the different versions
<mihael_k33hl> DANtheBEASTman, 9.20 supports copy/paste by default, and 9.21 uses a new matchers that makes url-select deprecated
<mihael_k33hl> DANtheBEASTman, mind sharing with me your urxvc config file? :D
<DANtheBEASTman> ah. personally i use tmux exclusively, and use copy-mode in tmux
<DANtheBEASTman> i have no config for urxvt, just some colors in Xresources
<DANtheBEASTman> actually i lie, i have a neat font-resize script
<DANtheBEASTman> https://github.com/danielfgray/dotfiles/blob/master/Xresources https://github.com/majutsushi/urxvt-font-size
<DANtheBEASTman> but if you're going for tmux i'd recommend just using that over anything urxvt has
<DANtheBEASTman> *especially* the tabs script for urxvtt
<DANtheBEASTman> tmux is superior in that regard, imo
<ikonia> I don't understand your process
<ikonia> 1.) upgrade
<ikonia> 2.) install the version for that distro
<ikonia> 3.) configure it
<ikonia> trying to install the wrong version on 14.04 so you can pre-configure for the 16.04 upgrade just seem not thought through
<DANtheBEASTman> can't help but agree ^
<moveax> why ubuntu may not use swap at all?
<ikonia> moveax: it uses it if it needs it
<moveax> ikonia: it always 0, is it ok?
<DANtheBEASTman> iiuc, swap is usually there for when you're low on RAM
<ikonia> moveax: if it doesn't need it - it won't use it
<moveax> oh, got it, thx
<DANtheBEASTman> these days with GBs of unused ram it's rarely necessary
<Triffid_Hunter> moveax: windows is the only OS I know that can't handle having no swap even if there's ample ram
<mihael_k33hl> ikonia, basically, I have a workstation(desktop) and a laptop. On my workstation I have Ubuntu 14.04 installed, and I'm currently using it to configure awesome wm, urxvt, vim, tmux. Once that is done, I will then install Ubuntu 16.04(minimal) on my laptop. Hence, I'm trying to have application to have the same version on my workstation
<ikonia> Triffid_Hunter: windows handles no swap just fine
<ikonia> mihael_k33hl: upgrade them both to run the same version
<DANtheBEASTman> mihael_k33hl :: but why are you "pre-configuring" before updating
<ikonia> mihael_k33hl: keep it simple
<de-facto> DANtheBEASTman i would not say that, RAM is very expensive still compared to hdd space
<mihael_k33hl> ikonia, I didn't want to go through that hassle initially, I thought installing version 9.21 would be a piece of cake
<ikonia> mihael_k33hl: didn't really do your research then
<mihael_k33hl> DANtheBEASTman, oh I'm not planning to update the Ubuntu version on my workstation
<ikonia> mihael_k33hl: which means even more you should keep it simple and upgrade them both
<mihael_k33hl> ikonia, i guess you can say that
<DANtheBEASTman> de-facto :: oh i'm not saying ram is inexpensive, just that it's not uncommon these days to see GBs of unused ram
<mihael_k33hl> DANtheBEASTman, so you're using urxvt 9.21 right?
<DANtheBEASTman> mihael_k33hl :: honestly i think trying to upgrade to 9.21 will cause you much more pain than it's worth
<DANtheBEASTman> mihael_k33hl :: on 16.04 yes
<mihael_k33hl> DANtheBEASTman, yeah I can see in your config file, you're using matcher and no perl-ext for copy/paste
<de-facto> DANtheBEASTman especially if you rent servers from a provider say a VPS or such, they just give you a few GB of ram and lots of HDD storage space. then swap really makes sense (as long as IO-wait does not go too high)
<mihael_k33hl> I'll go ahead and update my workstation then
<DANtheBEASTman> de-facto :: quite true
<moveax> does anybody know any battery indicators for openbox?
<moveax> and tint2 taskbar
<DANtheBEASTman> movic :: i use xfce4-power-manager
<DANtheBEASTman> oops wrong highlight
<DANtheBEASTman> moveax seems to be parted.. shame when people do that
<someboy> Hi
<someboy> I want to change the default window manager in my latest ubuntu install
<someboy> I want to use the awesome wm
<someboy> can anyone please tell me how to get the latest awesome wm
<someboy> and install it so on boot I see the awesome
<someboy> and not gnome
<YankDownUnder> someboy, "update-alternatives" => try that...if it's not showing up in your "light-dm" session manager...
<someboy> YankDownUnder: I am not sure I understand
<someboy> what do you mean by update-alternatives?
<somsip> someboy: install awesomewm, then choose "awesome" instead of Unity when you login
<YankDownUnder> someboy, https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/alternative
<somsip> !info awesomewm | someboy
<ubottu> someboy: Package awesomewm does not exist in xenial
<someboy> somsip: okay got it
<somsip> !info awesome
<ubottu> awesome (source: awesome): highly configurable X window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.6-1build1 (xenial), package size 761 kB, installed size 2650 kB
<Venko> OK so my grandma decided to go with the XPS 13 Developer Edition laptop in the end!
<blut> where can i find the busybox configuration of the 16.04 netboot image?
<jatt> your grandma is a developer?
<adenizgelir> hi
<adenizgelir> what is the best irc client guys
<blut> !info busybox
<ubottu> busybox (source: busybox): Tiny utilities for small and embedded systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.22.0-15ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 343 kB, installed size 633 kB
<blut> !info busybox-dev
<ubottu> Package busybox-dev does not exist in xenial
<blut> !info busybox-devel
<ubottu> Package busybox-devel does not exist in xenial
<VikingHoarder> adenizgelir, i like hexchat
<adenizgelir> i am using hexchat too but i just want to know what other people thinks
<adenizgelir> who are using ubuntu
<somsip> adenizgelir: ask the question belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic as this is the support channel, thanks
<adenizgelir> sorry somsip
<craptalk> :-D anyone here?
<somsip> !ask | craptalk
<ubottu> craptalk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<open_coder> h
<somsip> open_coder: are you shy or just a very slow typer?
<blut> where can i find the busybox configuration of the 16.04 netboot image?
<blut> or maybe, where would be the right place to ask this question?
<ph88> during the install of 16.04 i had an option to encrypt the entire disk ... not just the home folder ... how can i undo this and how can i change this password ?
<sxpert> ph88: you can have up to 8 passphrases
<sxpert> also you can decrypt the disk
<sxpert> but it's bad practise to do so
<ph88> i see
<sxpert> full disk encryption is a good thing (tm)
<ph88> just need home folder encryption
<sxpert> ph88: what you have now covers that use ;-)
<nevstah> hi, which is the best channel for help using boot-repair?
<EriC^^> nevstah: what's the problem?
<nevstah> EriC^^: it generally does what it should, but i've encrypted thr root partition and my passphrase isnt accepted, i think this is because support for twofish isnt installed in grub
<nevstah> EriC^^: i've checked the partition is still viable, because i can decrypt using liveCD
<Ubuntivity> Hello. Is it ILLEGAL to ship MP3 support within the main ISO of a distro?
<k1l_> Ubuntivity: yes, in some countries.
<xfff> exit
<Ubuntivity> k1l_: which countries in general?
<Ubuntivity> k1l_: and does it matter if I ship my own distro with MP3 support if my country allows it?
<k1l_> Ubuntivity: well, you need to make sure its only shipped to your country. there is a reason why big distros dont ship that included but load it afterwards
<Ubuntivity> k1l_: doesn't Linux Mint ships that to everywhere in the world??
<k1l_> Ubuntivity: yes, i dont know why they are not suit for that so far.
<samgoody> How does diff compare files?
<Ubuntivity> k1l_: I want to ship it online, but it is country-specific distro
<samgoody> Does it just compare names? Does it hash with MD%?
<samgoody> I went through the man page, don't see anything that helps
<Triffid_Hunter> samgoody: line by line, it's designed for ascii text files
<samgoody> I have two directories that I want to merge. It should prompt before overwriting anything, but otherwise merge the files recursively.
<samgoody> Figured I should first diff them, but now realize I can actually ask if you can suggest a tool for the job I need
<Triffid_Hunter> samgoody: git?
<samgoody> That's an idea.
<samgoody> Ah, but there is 42 GB of binary files between the directories I want to merge
<samgoody> Just tried git add . and then realized why the computer started hanging :(
<tlw> 3
<tlw> 123
<synju> guys I need help - for some reason my ubuntu is seeing my bluetooth earphones as a keyboard and therefore no sound is coming from it... what can I do to resolve this issue?
<Ubuntivity> synju: try to convince your ubuntu it is not a keyboard
<synju> :'(
<hateball> synju: if you know the model of the earphones it'll be easier to google
<synju> nope - unfortunately not.
<mcphail> synju: there is a bug for that somewhere (for ubuntu touch, at least). I think popey filed it. Perhaps he can point you to it?
<synju> ok so I went to sound settings and it see's it as an output device but now the audio is only mono and therefore only coming out my right earpiece
<popey> mcphail: not mine
<mcphail> popey: ok, sorry
<synju> :)
<synju> ok - brb - smoke.
<upp> after update ubuntu 16.04 i can't access my system any more, i can boot with usb and try to mount the old system, but then i get the unlocked device does not have a recognizable file system on it
<YankDownUnder> upp, You should be able to use the liveUSB to boot, mount and check the drive...have you done that yet?
<HallerL> hi, what's the easiest way to install xubuntu on an usb stick in an encrypted lvm volume? (i think grub2 is capable to boot an encrypted boot partion too but i m fine if it's easer not have an encrypted boot partion )
<upp> YankDownUnder: yes i've booted into a new system
<davesidious> Has anyone seen Ubuntu 16.04 detect one screen as two screens?  I'm getting two 'Samsung X"' boxes on the same display
<upp> and i can see the old hard drive with fdisk -l and disk utility
<davesidious> and it seems to think a 24" display is a 7" display.
<YankDownUnder> upp, So then you've done and fsck on that file system...?
<upp> YankDownUnder: fsck on that file system??
<upp> YankDownUnder:i can't boot access this hard drive any more
<YankDownUnder> upp, Have you run "fsck" on the disk partition you're having problems with?
<mcphail> synju: I can't find that bug, but I'm sure it exists. Headsets with volume controls get recognised as keyboards
<upp> YankDownUnder: never heard about fsck
<upp> YankDownUnder: did you understand my Problem?
<YankDownUnder> upp, https://www.maketecheasier.com/check-repair-filesystem-fsck-linux/
<andi__> Hey guys!
<upp> YankDownUnder: it's a crypted filesystem
<YankDownUnder> upp, "encrypted" - and it's safe to assume you've got the "key" to unlock it, yes?
<upp> YankDownUnder: yes trust me, the key is right
<samgoody> I want to remove recursively all files in directoryA/ that already exist in directoryB/
<upp> i use this ubuntu since a long time, and it's not a key Problem
<YankDownUnder> upp, So, from the liveUSB, you should be able to mount the encrypted volume - or run "fsck" on that partition...
<upp> YankDownUnder: the unlocked device does not have a recognizable file system on it
<upp> YankDownUnder: that's error that i get
<YankDownUnder> upp, http://askubuntu.com/questions/279493/how-to-check-an-encrypted-disk-for-errors
<samgoody> So how would I remove the common files?
<upp> YankDownUnder:Error unlocking /dev/sdb3: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.UDisks2.Error.Failed: Device /dev/sdb3 is already unlocked as /dev/dm-0
<YankDownUnder> upp, If I was you, I would reboot - using the liveUSB/CD, and start again...and also read up - especially on that last link I gave you...
<xds> any good facebook desktop app/client for Linux?
<ikonia> firefox
<xds> :<
<upp> YankDownUnder: i've read a lot, after this update everything goes wrong
<HallerL> xds: emacs
<xds> lol
<HallerL> xds: there are really some nice emacs packages for fb
<daumie> I know if many online sources ....i would like a suggestion and a method of which one has used to better understand the terminal commands
<xds> okay but I was thinking of an X client
<hateball> !manual | daumie
<ubottu> daumie: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<HallerL> emacas os not a pure command line tool -- nowadays, it has a fully featured gui
<daumie> hateball: thanks.... I'll try user it
<xds> hmm okay
<samgoody> I have two directories, A/ and B/. I want to remove all files in A/ that are duplicates of files in B/
<samgoody> I tried fdupes and fslint
<samgoody> Neither lets me specify which of the files should be deleted.
<samgoody> And I need that only the files in A should be deleted, not the files in B/
<Ben64> samgoody: rdfind
<nixfox> any reason why the ubuntu installation would stay at busy cursor for over 10min when clicking continue on preparing to install ubuntu?
<samgoody> installed and ran rdfind
<samgoody> it claims to have delteded 300mb of data
<samgoody> but git claims that nothing was deleted
<samgoody> and besides, I can see that the duplicated data is still in both directories. Does it delete dup data, or just make a script or smething?
<YankDownUnder> samgoody, "man rdfind" will tell you what the util does
<nixfox> any reason why the ubuntu installation would stay at busy cursor for over 10min when clicking continue on preparing to install ubuntu?
<notadeveloper> hmm sam goody huh
<YankDownUnder> nixfox, Could be heaps of reasons.  Best option is always to start everything from a "cold boot" - meaning, the machine turned off, then booted to the liveUSB/CD/DVD, then after getting to the desktop, initiating the installation...just "to be sure, to be sure" as it were...
<samgoody> I RTFM'd, but was in a different dir than I though I was
<samgoody> sorry, nm with my non-relevant question
<satyanash> Hi, does rsync have an output control flag to only print the total transfer summary without individual file names? The -q option supresses all non-error output, which is something I don't want.
<Goeland86> question: my CPU's heating up more than I expected, and looking into it, I see I'm missing the ondemand cpufreq governor... Did I miss something in kernel updates that disables it, or what? Running 16.04
<nixfox> YankDownUnder, I did jsut that
<nixfox> booted from usb
<YankDownUnder> nixfox, Just a quick question - at what point is it hanging in the installation - right at the beginning? At choosing languages? Partitioning?
<House> satyanash :  what rsync options are you using?  a simple `rsync -a --stats from/ to/` gives no file listing
<nixfox> after the part where you can pick download updated while installing and install 3rd party software
<nixfox> YankDownUnder, I think if I remember correcly that's before partitioning
<nixfox> I'm using Arch on my home PC, trying to install ubuntu on my work pc
<nixfox> but it does not want to collab with me ;)
<YankDownUnder> nixfox, Not sure I understand where you're going with all of that - but, back to the installation - have you tried doing the install without doing the "download updates and free pizzas and 3d party software" to see if that got any further?
<nixfox> I was going to say the difference between the machines is, one is UEFI the other not
<satyanash> House: thnx
<nixfox> I have not ticked any of those options
<YankDownUnder> nixfox, And it's safe to assume that the disk you're installing to (whatever) has been checked for errors or isn't a Windows 10 partition/drive?
<nixfox> yes
<nixfox> Also just now I got a pop-up saying that the installation wants to force uefi mode but the previous OS was installed in legacy mode
<nixfox> Forcing uefi can lead to not being able to access the other OS
<YankDownUnder> Is there another OS on the drive? If so, well, "common sense" should prevail...
<nixfox> I would like to dual boot, so I clicked go back
<someboy> Hi
<someboy> how do I mount an encrypted flash drive with cryptsetup LUKS
<someboy> in ubuntu
<someboy> which runs awesome wm
<House> satyanash leaves without answering.  are we just sitting here providing tech support to dudes doing L1 tech support?
<abhishek__> Stuck at this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1588428.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1588428 in linux (Ubuntu) "PCI bus error on startup while booting into login screen (Kubuntu 16.04)" [Medium,Incomplete]
<abhishek__> Please help if possible.
<altria> shawanyi
<nixfox> YankDownUnder, so anyhow why does Ubuntu try to force uefi on a legacy system?
<nixfox> and is there a way around it to say always use legacy?
<YankDownUnder> nixfox, As far as the reasoning, that I cannot answer...as far as a workaround, well, that would be something to check in the wiki...
<hicoleri> Is it posible to get the old ui (before 16.04) back for applications like nautilus, file-roller and gtkfilechooser? The new ones look ugly to be honest.
<House> nixfox : https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/installation-guide/amd64/ch03s06.html#UEFI
<YankDownUnder> hicoleri, It's merely "themes". Change themes to suit your taste.
<Yuri4_> Guys, could you, please help a linux noob? I used thirdparty tool to dockerize my website. Docker container starts at every reboot. How do I edit script that starts that Docker container. The only thing I know is that `sudo systemctl stop docker` stops docker.
<YankDownUnder> nixfox, It's late, it's a full moon, I've had enough...good luck bro
<ikonia> Yuri4_: you need to enable the docker service with systemctl enable $service
<House> im more familiar with rhel, but it's not the installer picking the boot/bios mode. according to that link, there may be a situation where "default boot mode for removable devices can be different from what is actually used when booting from hard disk"
<Yuri4_> ikonia, yes, but how do I edit start up scrit?
<hicoleri> YankDownUnder: Didn't ubuntu revamp application uis and remove titlebars? I'm talking about that.
<ikonia> Yuri4_: why do you need to edit the startup script
<hicoleri> and all those 'smooth scrolling' effects
<Yuri4_> ikonia, I need to move docker from port 80 to port 81
<ikonia> Yuri4_: thats in the config file, not the init script
<Yuri4_> ikonia, alright how do I know where the config file is located?
<ikonia> Yuri4_: depends on your setup
<hicoleri> YankDownUnder: like this one http://en.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot2016-06-2216-52-18.php
<hicoleri> compared to this one http://hendi.name/wp-content/file-chooser-search-3.png
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<hicoleri> hey
<Wobbo> I'm looking for Ubuntu font Hebrew and Arabic. But I can not find it anywhere.
<Wobbo> http://design.canonical.com/2011/01/hebrew-and-arabic-on-track/
<Wobbo> This article comes from 2011...
<Wobbo> The current Ubuntu font 16.04 contains no Hebrew and Arabic.
<SubMind> hey is there a way to backup an iphone contacts to linux ?
<Wobbo> Can anyone help me?
<craptalk> Wobbo: with what?
<blut> Wobbo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HebrewLocalizationHowto
<Wobbo> About the Ubuntu font.
<blut> Wobbo: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<blut> it says TBA
<Wobbo> The do not have the version.
<blut> it appears there is no arabic or hebrew yet
<Wobbo> There is, 0.84
<Wobbo> http://design.canonical.com/2011/01/hebrew-and-arabic-on-track/
<Wobbo> that is 5 years ago
<blut> I currently don't have an ubuntu system running. Maybe someone else can help you.
<blut> Did you search the repositories?
<ioria> !info  language-pack-ar
<ubottu> language-pack-ar (source: language-pack-ar): translation updates for language Arabic. In component main, is optional. Version 1:16.04+20160415 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 9 kB
<SubMind> !info iphones
<ubottu> Package iphones does not exist in xenial
<k1l_> Wobbo: obviously we cant help you. please ask the team for the ubuntu font what the plans are for that besides "to be announced"
<blut> ioria: As I understand it Wobbo is looking specifically for the arabic and hebrew lettering of the ubuntu font
<ioria> blut, oh...
<Wobbo> Yes,
<k1l_> Wobbo: so i suggest filing a bug or asking a question: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu-font-family
<Goeland86> how can I figure out why after a system update my CPU's frequency isn't going down to its lowest frequency as it should when load is very light?
<Wobbo> How do I get contact with ubuntu design (font) team?
<Goeland86> In a range from 800MHz to 3.3GHz I get an average of 2.1GHz with a load of less than 0.4
<Wobbo> I would like to help them on this project.
<asdfggaa> Wobbo, i am listening to you (fontdev at ubuntu)
<asdfggaa> just kidding lol
<hateball> Wobbo: #ubuntu-design
<hateball> Wobbo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<soee> !info notify-send
<ubottu> Package notify-send does not exist in xenial
<ioria> soee, should be  libnotify4
<Wobbo> Although I can't read those languages I do need them... lol
<Wobbo> Thanks all
<asdfggaa> Wobbo, welcommen
<soee> ioria: thanks
<ioria> soee, np
<tomaz__> Any duplicity user here?
<Wobbo> font
<Wobbo> Sorry
<tomaz__> i created a backup and it ran successfully. then i changed one local file... and added one more line of text in it. And duplicity verify, which suppose to show changes doesn't show anything??
<arcanist> many of my ide's and applications get stuck with the last shown output
<arcanist> any advice on fixes?
<d08z> hi, i am having a very weird problem: everytime i create a shortcut on my desktop, a copy of the icon is created and cannot be moved plus there is no more a "change desktop background" option in the right-click contextual menu (weird, i know)
<d08z> any suggestion? tried to reinstall unity and ubuntu-desktop to no avail
<SubMind> hey any good tutorial to jailbreak iphone 4 ?
<SubMind> found some but I don't know if great
<Myrtti> SubMind: you're on the wrong channel for that
<SubMind> Myrtti: what is the chan ?
<Myrtti> no idea but I know this isn't it, try searching for it? /msg alis help list
<boriseto> Is there some sort of panic mode or something in the kernel when it comes to the processor? I'm using some  kind of Intel Pentium processor here and at first it all works great, but after a while the laptop slows down (like being in a powersaving mode)
<HallerL> what's the easiest way to install xubuntu on an usb-stick (not he harddrive), inside of an encrypted lvm volume? as far as i know grub2 allows booting from an encrypted boot partion too - does this work with xubuntu, ie to use an encrypted /boot partion with grub?
<boriseto> I have indicator-cpufreq and it says that it is in performance mode, but the indicator never goes up (like it does on my other machine)
<Shadowbird123> hi, i just installed fresh ubuntu 16.04 lts 64bit, added repository multiverse, installed steam useing terminal, opened stem from terminal and it started updating, till i got this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/17694321/ process is still runing and nothing happening.. shall i ctrl+c to start with?
<Dinosaurio> Hi, is there any way to bypass checksum in bash?
<Shadowbird123> everyone sleeping in #ubuntu-steam
<ioria> Shadowbird123, see if it helps http://askubuntu.com/questions/617358/problem-starting-steam-on-ubuntu-15-04-64-bit
<elspru> Is there a way of posting to wordpress.com from a desktop app?
<HallerL> elspru: there's a webbblogger mode in emacs
<Shadowbird123> ioria: ty, it worked :)
<ioria> Shadowbird123, great ! ^_^
<ozbrk> hi guys I need atı mobility radeon 7500 drivers for my very old ıbm machine
<ozbrk> any help for it ?
<ozbrk> ioria: and lubuntu installation succesful
<ioria> !yay | ozbrk
<ubottu> ozbrk: Glad you made it! :-)
<OerHeks> ozbrk, on what ubuntu version ?
<ozbrk> OerHeks: ummmmmm lubuntu 16.04
<OerHeks> oh then you have the radeon/amdgpu driver already
<ozbrk> you know the problem is justthe internet now the VSync is not enabled so connecting to youtube is a pain now
<ozbrk> sorry guys can you repeate if any answer that you told to me
<ozbrk> I accidently close the pidgin
<BluesKaj> ozbrk, AMD Catalyst proprietary Linux graphics driver,  http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDCatalyst131ProprietaryLinuxGraphicsDriverReleaseNotes.aspx
<OerHeks> ozbrk, read this before looking for a driver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#fglrx
<Shadowbird123> why is installing skype complicated for 16.04?
<hid|ninja> whats your question Shadowbird123?
<Shadowbird123> has skype stoped supporting latest ubuntu?
<Shadowbird123> hid|ninja: i rememeber it used to be easy like sudo apt-get isntall skype but not anymore. why is that?
<hid|ninja> hmmm
<hid|ninja> the version is outdated
<OerHeks> Shadowbird123, enable universe repo
<Shadowbird123> OerHeks: done
<OerHeks> and yes, the skype app is old, good luck with that
<hid|ninja> the 12.04 version is latest..
<blut> is ubuntu snappy already active on 16.04?
<OerHeks> blut yes
<hid|ninja> thats why one should use open standards
<k1l_> Shadowbird123: skype was bought by microsoft. and microsoft has no interesst in supporting linux with new skype versions. and since its closed source there is nothing we can do.
<blut> !snappy
<ubottu> Ubuntu Core is a rendition of Ubuntu with transactional updates using "snappy". For discussion and support, please visit #snappy and see http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/
<Shadowbird123> k1l_: that explains it..
<hid|ninja> like webrtc, Shadowbird123
<OerHeks> To see a list of all available packages in the store, open a terminal and run the following command: snap find
<OerHeks> blut, ^^
<hid|ninja> you copy paste a link then you can chat with anyone
<hid|ninja> you just need a web browser
<blut> OerHeks: thanks. Not currently on ubuntu just yet
<Shadowbird123> does microsoft support any of its softwares on linux?
<blut> I'm still working on an automated deployment for our users, so they can just install it from the pxe promt
<Shadowbird123> or do they just want to make people not use linux
<OerHeks> Shadowbird123, more a question for microsoft
<Shadowbird123> OerHeks: indeed
<BluesKaj> Shadowbird123, I thought googletalk was already replacing skype usage anyway
<Shadowbird123> BluesKaj: oh, i have seen some of my friends moving to googletalk, but didnt know its getting wide popularity
<rantic_> what do you mean getting?
<rantic_> Google Talk is absolutely massive and has been for yerad
<BluesKaj> Shadowbird123, it's much simpler to use than installing an app like skype ...MS is trying to keep it alive by default installation on it's windows OSs
<OerHeks> skype, minecraft, linkdln ..
<Shadowbird123> BluesKaj: well.. i dont want to deal with any microsoft softwares anyways, since realize of win10 and all of its privacy issues
<Shadowbird123> im happy that steam is now for linux, so i desided to purge windows from my computer :)
 * rantic_ enjoys uneducated users believing the telemetry, tracking and privacy infringement started in Windows 10 or ends with Linux
<Shadowbird123> its nice to be back with ubuntu <3
<Shadowbird123> thanks to steam, i have no reason to stick with windowns anymore
<BluesKaj> MS has made a wrong turn tyring to impose W10 on it's windows users
<Ben64> the majority still don't care enough to do anything about it
<rantic_> BluesKaj: They supported people on an operating system since 2009 and are attempting to reach convergence
<rantic_> BluesKaj: Nobody complains when the Ubuntu LTS releases fall out of support or when Apple forces users to upgrade
<Shadowbird123> Ben64: this is good time and opportunity to start introducing linux, like ubuntu to people. already installed it to my fathers computer
<Shadowbird123> and spread the word about evilness of MS and current win10
<BluesKaj> Ben64, weel , my circle of friends are mostly diehard windows users and alot of them have gone back to W7 , they can't stand the silliy W8/W10 desktop and all it's bloatware
<OerHeks> Shadowbird123, bla bla, this is ubuntu-support, not the ms-rant-channel
<JadenTerra> I've installed it to my grandpa's computer. He loves the fact that he doesn't get a billion upgrade notifications.
<Shadowbird123> OerHeks: y, sry
<BluesKaj> yes OerHeks , but it doesn't hurt exchange views now and then
<Ben64> should probably do that in #ubuntu-offtopic though
<rantic_> They both sound like they are in their teens and installed Ubuntu for the first time and don't actually know what they're talking about
<rantic_> but in other news those VLC 3.0 nightlies on ubuntu are mighty nice.
<BluesKaj> rantic_,??
<who> hi all
<rantic_> who: Hi
<who> can you tell me where I can find xchat
<rantic_> who: It's in the repositories, you can sudo apt-get install xchat
<BluesKaj> who, hexchat is the way to go, xchat is old and not supported
<rantic_> who: However its been out of development for awhile. I'd suggest Hexchat through a PPA
<who> thank you
<who> is ther any terminal irc clients are available
<Pici> who: irssi and weechat
<rantic_> who: The most common and approachable would be weechat
<k1l_> rantic_: hexchat is in the ubuntu repos
<k1l_> !info hexchat
<ubottu> hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.2-1ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 330 kB, installed size 932 kB
<rantic_> k1l_: yeah I just noticed. I mentioned the PPA because it wasn't in the repos for 14.04 and earlier
<OerHeks> it is available, for 14.04 ..
<k1l_> !info hexchat trusty
<ubottu> hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.6.1-2ubuntu0.1 (trusty), package size 317 kB, installed size 1024 kB
<rantic_> ohhh :o
<k1l_> its just that xchat is gone since 16.04 and only hexchat is in the repos now.
<rantic_> wait sorry anything BEFORE 14.04
<swati_27> Please help.
<swati_27> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/lq9DFIOa/
<Bayam> hai
<Bayam> how can I join for some channel?
<k1l_> Bayam: /join #channel
<k1l_> swati_27: what ubuntu is it exactly?
<swati_27> k1l_: Kubuntu 16.04
<damien__> .server irc.recycled-irc.net
<k1l_> swati_27: ubuntu uses systemd since 15.04 and not upstart anymore
<swati_27> k1l_: what should i do here? i really need to access DB?
<k1l_> sudo systemctl start mysql
<swati_27> no output
<swati_27> back to command prompt
<rantic_> swati_27: That's good
<OerHeks> sudo systemctl status mysql
<k1l_> sudo systemctl status mysql
<swati_27> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/VBIV5HYA/
<OerHeks> no need for sudo + status, iirc
<k1l_> swati_27: so its running
<swati_27> k1l_: yes...
<OerHeks>   Active: active (running) since Wed 2016-06-22 19:14:36 IST; 8min ago
<swati_27> then why doesn't "mysql -u root" doesn't work
<swati_27> ??
<dreamy_> hi can anyone tell me how i can reset or reinstall all my audio settigs? my sound module is not being loaded at sartup
<blut> swati_27: your socket is local
<blut> swati_27: not global
<swati_27> blut: and how to fix this??
<blut> swati_27: Version: '10.0.25-MariaDB-0ubuntu0.16.04.1'  socket: '/home/swati/.loca
<blut> swati_27: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2 "No such file or directory")
<dreamy_> anyone helping?
<blut> I don't know.
<swati_27> blut: right...
<rantic_> dreamy_: Did it work to begin with?
<blut> swati_27: I mean I don't use mysql. But you probably configured your daemon
<dreamy_> rantic_, i need to load a sound module to listen to mp3
<rantic_> blut: He didn't even know how to start MySQL, any configuration he's done was watching a youtube tutorial or something
<blut> swati_27: the manpage tells you how to use --socket
<rantic_> dreamy_: You didn't answer my question
<swati_27> blut: yes, changed the socket location in .cnf files
<dreamy_> i didnt unerstamded it
<blut> swati_27: Again, I don't use mysql. But apparently you can do something like 'mysql --socket=/path/to/socket'
<swati_27> blut: Thanks. will try
<dreamy_> rantic_
<christian_> hello ubuntu community!
<TikityTik2> How do I put other distros onto a usb?
<TikityTik2> startup disk creator doesn't work with tiny core.
<christian_> I want to ask a question
<SkitzoTerra> Use the dd command
<christian_> I recently updated my HWE in ubuntu 14.04. It used to be kernel 3.13 then I did hwe upgrade to that of Ubuntu Vivid kernel 3.19
<christian_> I want to know if I would still get security updates for my system with kernel 3.19 installed
<TikityTik2> SkitzoTerra: thanks.
<vm096> christian I want to know that too :)
<GnomeKris> Should I switch to Unity? Or stick with Gnome? It seems like a lot of the Gnome gui is missing things that Unity has already pretty well perfected. Like the printer dialogue.
<GnomeKris> Screw it, I'm gonna look up the biggest differences between the two.
<GnomeKris> make my own decision.
<christian_> I installed 3.19 because I wanted to use the Mesa 3D Drivers present in that kernel (Ubuntu Vivid) for gaming in wine
<EriC^^> you go girl
<christian_> I noticed that when running updates, kernel 3.13 still receives updates
<BluesKaj> GnomeKris, DEs are mosty a personal decision
<EriC^^> christian_: remove linux-image-generic and linux-headers-generic and leave put the lts generic instead so you get updates on 3.19
<christian_> no no Eric I want to keep kernel 3.19 and keep 3.13 kernel for its security updates
<christian_> 3.19 for its drivers and 3.13 for system security
<EriC^^> christian_: ok, i think i missed some of the conversation before joining, nevermind :D
<christian_> I was just beginning to ask Eric
<christian_> Can Ikeep 3.19 kernel and 3.13 kernel at the same time and still get security updates?
<damien__> hey ppl does anyone know of any known issues using spotify in ubuntu?
<k1l_> vm096: christian_ the HWE support ends when 14.04.5 is released.
<damien__> i cannot access it both ways by using either my spotify password or my facebook password
<k1l_> vm096: christian_ see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Kernel.2FSupport.A14.04.x_Ubuntu_Kernel_Support
<adac> what is the best way to increase swap space?
<damien__> i have a way around it as i think there is something wrong with spotify, i just use youtube instead
<damien__> no problems with YouTube
<damien__> can anyone shed any light on this?
<Myrtti> damien__: have you tried if it works at https://play.spotify.com?
<damien__> yeah thanks i was just thinking of the webplayer actually
<OerHeks> damien__, what browser? chrome should work
<damien__> i was talking about the spotify webplayer
<damien__> it plays from your browser
<f1gjam> hi guys, where is the best place to get help on Ubuntu openstack/autopliot
<hggdh> f1gjam: for Ubuntu, probably #ubuntu-server; for openstack/autopilot specifically, #openstack
<f1gjam> @hggdh, thanks
<django_1> hey
<django_1> how can i access this: "/etc/logstash/conf.d$" in file manager
<blut> django_1: you can start a file manager as root e.g.
<blut> django_1: sudo nautilus
<django_1> blut, found it ty
<k1l_> dont start gui programs with sudo
<blut> don't use sudo if you need gui programs, really
<ioria> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Tameiki_> Hello, I just reinstall my ubuntu (16.04) and I want to calibrate the screens (color stuff) but I don't know which type is my LCD screen (I have 5 different LCD screen in the calibrate software). Anyone know how I can know that plz ?
<sandeepmaity09> hello,is there anyone for help ?
<k1l_> just ask the question
<mcphail> Tameiki_: do you mean you have old calibration profiles, and don't know which one to use?
<Tameiki_> mcphail: In the calibration software, I need to select which type is my screen to calibrate it. In 14.04, I had "LCD, catho, plasma", but in 16.04, I have 5 types of LCD...
<Tameiki_> I read on the Internet "If you don't know, select CCFL"
<blut> !mir
<ubottu> Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<blut> is mir running in 16.04?
<mcphail> Tameiki_: oh. Don't know about that
<OerHeks> blut, not yet
<k1l_> blut: its still xorg on 16.04 as standard
<mcphail> Tameiki_: sounds needlessly complex to me. Are you using a hardware calibrator?
<blut> thanks
<OerHeks> an LTS release does not surprise with such new features
<OerHeks> except lxd on server
<mcphail> blut: mir/unity8 isn't really ready yet
<Tameiki_> mcphail: It's a hardware calibrator plug on the computer (USB).
<k1l_> (for desktop)
<mcphail> Tameiki_: are you using dispcal-gui for the calibration?
<blut> OerHeks: interesting
<wardrock> gdfhf
<django_1> where can i read about "sudo service __ start file_name"
<Tameiki_> mcphail: I finally found: my screen is a normal LCD-White-LED.
<k1l_> django_1: its called "upstart" but ubuntu uses "systemd" now since 15.04
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<OerHeks> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/systemd-essentials-working-with-services-units-and-the-journal
<Skinkitten> How do I learn how to use Ubuntu 15.10?????
<OerHeks> Skinkitten, that would be a lot for just one month
<Skinkitten> OerHeks: huh?
<mib_0ye> http://tinyurl.com/jfcurn5 http://tinyurl.com/jfcurn5 http://tinyurl.com/jfcurn5 http://tinyurl.com/jfcurn5 http://tinyurl.com/jfcurn5 http://tinyurl.com/jfcurn5 http://tinyurl.com/jfcurn5 http://tinyurl.com/jfcurn5 http://tinyurl.com/jfcurn5 http://tinyurl.com/jfcurn5 http://tinyurl.com/jfcurn5 http://tinyurl.com/jfcurn5
<OerHeks> support for 15.10 lasts 9 months
<OerHeks> !spam | mib_0ye, please don't
<ubottu> mib_0ye, please don't: Please don't spam
<Arthur_D2> hi, I'm having issues with getting the HDMI to work on a laptop. I am using Xubuntu 16.04, and I know there's a key combo to enable/disable HDMI (Fn+f4) but it does not appear to work
<Skinkitten> OerHeks: oh! I didn't understand you the first time. So, you mean to tell me, that next month, the ubuntu update will change what I would learn about the ubuntu system????
<virus> hello
<Skinkitten> OerHeks: to get to my main point here, How can I learn the ubuntu system?
<tgm4883> Skinkitten: that's an overly broad question. What do you want to learn about?
<OerHeks> Skinkitten, there might be light changes, not that much to make your experience worthless
<SchrodingersScat> Skinkitten: just pointless to roll any new 15.10 machines right now.  If you have a 15.10 currently you should be checking on upgrading.
<Skinkitten> OerHeks: I want to be on-boarded with the penguin but I keep getting difficulty with the terminal
<OerHeks> Skinkitten, so start to use it and read our wikipages and so on
<Skinkitten> may to rephrase my main question, what are the resources to learn ubuntu?
<tgm4883> Skinkitten: well if you're looking for a book, you could get the "Official Ubuntu Book"
<Broseidon> hmm I remember reading Ubuntu Manual and then The Linux Command Line skinkitten
<tgm4883> https://www.amazon.com/Official-Ubuntu-Book-8th/dp/013390539X
<SchrodingersScat> Skinkitten: the internet, #ubuntu, other users
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/15.10/ubuntu-help/index.html
<tgm4883> Skinkitten: although IMO the best way is to think about what you are trying to accomplish then start researching that (via google searches, wiki pages, etc) until you've accomplished that goal. Then figure out something else you want to do
<designbybeck> trying ot print on my office network from 16.04. I found the printer and set it up. but when I print something it says held for authentication. It doesn't matter what password I give it, it doesn't print
<designbybeck> I was able to print on 14.04 on the same printer and network
<Skinkitten> tgm4883: thanks. that was my tactic but my patients has been wearing thin.
<Skinkitten> tgm4883: is there another linux distro simpler than the ubuntu?
<tgm4883> Skinkitten: IMO, no
<tgm4883> Skinkitten: but you haven't really stated what you are trying to accomplish
<OerHeks> impatience is a bug, you need to fix that yourself
<Broseidon> skinkitten there is no huge difference between distros that you'll notice at all as a beginner IMO outside of finding a desktop environment you can deal with
<craptalk> Skinkitten: what you mean by simple?
<Broseidon> I usually install ubuntu with cinnamon desktop for newbies, my mother uses that.
<CodeMouse92> Puppy Linux is pretty dead simple, but it isn't quite as feature-rich (and it runs as root, so don't let the newbies play with the terminal)
<tgm4883> Without knowing his use case, it's kinda pointless for us to be naming "simple" distros
<Broseidon> tgm4883 surely he is just 'trying out' linux. He can use anything he wants IMO
<Skinkitten> which is the most tightly constrained distro. as in not so free.
<nacc> Skinkitten: this seems like a better question for #linux or #ubuntu-offtopic
<tgm4883> Skinkitten: free or Free?
<Broseidon> Not sure I understand that question, but remember you are asking in the ubuntu support channel
<tgm4883> Broseidon: well he mentioned he was trying to do something specific but getting frustrated. So it doesn't seem he's just "trying out" linux
<Arthur_D2> Oracle's Linux is probably least free
<Broseidon> tgm4883 ah didn't see that :P. Who knows
<Broseidon> skinkitten join the channel #linux and ask there if you want to discuss distros, we're supposed to be talking ubuntu questions here
<Skinkitten> tgm4883: I dont understand the difference.
<tgm4883> Skinkitten: one costs money, they other isn't able to be redistributed without restrictions
<LiftedKilt> is there any sort of guide to installing ubuntu with btrfs raid1 on the boot drive?
<LiftedKilt> specifically Xenial server
<TurboKraken> LiftedKilt: I havn't had experience with it but this seems to be up to date. http://jamesdigioia.com/installing-btrfs-boot-drive-ubuntu-14-04/
<TurboKraken> LiftedKilt: Not enought has changed to warrant a new guide.
<LiftedKilt> got it - so raiding the boot partition for grub is still a manual process?
<mumbles> hi, can someone tell me how to get all available network devices to populate a list in terminal for users to select one device (via select statement f.ex)?
<nacc> mumbles: `ifconfig -a`, `ip -a addr`, etc ?
<mumbles> nacc: thanks, I know how to find theese, but is there some way besides regexp to isolate the strings I need (in this specific case?)
<mumbles> I'm new to shell scripting (but a programmer myself)
<nacc> `ifconfig -a | grep ^[a-z] | cut -f1 -d' '`, there are probably many ways of doing it
<nacc> mumbles: i'd check manpages if there is a way to have it just spit out the dev names, but off the top of my head, i don't know of such a flag to either program
<mumbles> alright, thanks you for this hint, I'll get deeper into this... guess there is no way around regexp. Thanks again :)
<mumbles> nacc
<nevstah> hi, i've used boot-repair on my pc to fix my install on a luks encrypted root partition, but its not working because twofish hasnt been included in grub, does anyone know how I fix this? i can still decrypt with liveCD
<Pici> mumbles: alternatively pull from /proc/net/dev directly (and other /proc/net 'files') which ip and ifconfig all poll
<nacc> Pici: ah good call
<jane_> I have an issue with ubuntu
<jane_> and apache
<nacc> !ask | janslow
<ubottu> janslow: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nacc> janslow: sorry!
<nacc> i guess jane_'s issue was solved :)
<Janis> I need help
<Janis> Hello?????
<OerHeks> Janis, ask, wait and see
<Janis> Ok
<subsume> i can't ping out from my amazon box today. what should i check? i already disabled ufw
<Bayam> can i ask you something?
<Bayam> some questions pls, can i?
<Janis> Whenever I connect my wifi, it works fine but then when I install apache, every 5 minutes the wifi disconnects
<Guest57378> hey! i have backed up a folder on two different medias years ago. quickly right clicking the folder and looking at properties showed different amount of files and size. (i might have cut some out of one dir at some stage, or perhaps it got corrupt.) ive googled and found that running "diff -r dir1 dir2" should check for differences. i've read the manpage (quickly), can someone confirm that this will
<mumbles> Pici, great, gonna check that out - merci to you
<Guest57378> check if the dirs are 1:1 and if something is missing terminal will report so.
<Guest57378> also, i assume this checks 1:1 regardless of filetype, etc.
<OerHeks> Janis, what makes you think apache is the culprit?
<nacc> !ask | Bayam
<ubottu> Bayam: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Janis> Because it doesn't do it until after I install apache
<Janis> G
<Janis> Also is it safe to run a site on ubuntu desktop?
<OerHeks> Janis, is there any clue in var/log/dmesg ?
<OerHeks> one can run a site off a desktop, desktop takes the most resources i guess
<mumbles> nacc awsome your script works perfectly, thank you!
<Bayam> can i have some friend on facebook, so i can ask 1on1?
<Janis> Idk I am reinstalling ubuntu right now.. Anyways while that is reinstalling, I used xampp before and someone hacked into my files
<Bayam> or anything you have, ex line or something that you want :)
<backbox_> Hi! i'm new here
<Janis> So I want to know if there wont be any exploits with httpd or anything with ubuntu desktop and apache
<Bayam> sorry for my bad english
<OerHeks> Janis, xampp ... sure, if you don't clean it up, it is easy to login. we don't support xampp, lamp only
<backbox_> hello ?
<Janis> Yeah I'm done with xampp because of that (it was on windows) but if I install ubuntu desktop and apache, will that be safe to use to run a site?
<backbox_> any body here
<Janis> And be secure?
<backbox_> any one ?
<mumbles> backbox_ hi there, let me tell you that most irc users are kind of "efficency oriented" so if you have a question, just ask
<Janis> I'm here
<OerHeks> Janis, standard it is not that secure, tons of sites with tips https://www.unixmen.com/ways-to-secure-your-ubuntu-14-04-server-running-lamp/  http://tecadmin.net/security-tips-for-lamp-stack-on-linux/
<backbox_> can i get to know you ?
<Janis> Ok thank you!
<OerHeks> backbox_, this is the ubuntu support channel, not the dating site
<mumbles> backbox_ that's right, maybe switch to a channel with a different topic :)
<backbox_> mmmm ok sorry , can i learn from you about linux and Ubuntu ?
<backbox_> nn i will stay if it's ok i really would love to learn about linux and ubuntu
<mumbles> backbox_ then start the joy of learning and come here if you have problems or questions about it
<mumbles> backbox_ that means, stay if you like ofc
<backbox_> ok thank you , and i will do that
<mumbles> have fun
<kaivnit> hi everyone
<hihi> hello
<kaivnit> where are you from?
<hihi> Dominican rep. you?
<Myrtti> Internet
<Myrtti> this is a support channel for Ubuntu, did you need any help?
<kaivnit> oh I'm from viet nam
<kaivnit> :D
<hihi> cool, why cnat i find htop?
<hihi> im tetsing out ubuntu
<SchrodingersScat> !info htop
<ubottu> htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-1 (xenial), package size 79 kB, installed size 208 kB
<SchrodingersScat> works on mine, all of them
<hihi> i try sudo apt-get install htop but it says it cantt find the package
<kaivnit> people have to know how to deep web is not?
<SchrodingersScat> hihi: do you have 'universe' repo enabled?
<hihi> no
<hihi> how do i enable it
<kaivnit> htop
<Rocketeer99> Does SANE support network printers that are just plugged into ethernet on the local network? I'm having a bit of a hard time connecting one
<kaivnit> you type htop
<Rocketeer99> sane-find-scanner just looks for usb scanners as far as I can tell and didn't find my network scanner - I did verify net wasn't commented out in the .conf
<Walex> Rocketeer99: Avahi maybe. In the case of an HP MFP it is the MFP driver/daemon from HP that configures SANE appropriately.
<Rocketeer99> @Walex It's a combo brother printer and scanner and printing works fine
<Rocketeer99> @Walex and I used the brother configuration tool brsaneconfig3 and it claims to have manually added a scanner
<d08z> hi! when i right-click on my unity desktop, i do not have the option to "change my desktop background" anymore (just upgraded to 16.04), any idea? :)
<nacc> !repositories | hihi
<ubottu> hihi: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<Rocketeer99> @d08z try trunning "gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.background active true" in a terminal
<d08z> Rocketeer99: yes, that worked but i still dont have the option on the right click menu
<Rocketeer99> @d08z what did that do exactly?
<d08z> Rocketeer99: now i can see a wallpaper instead of a black background
<Rocketeer99> @d08z did you install gnome shell anytime in the past?
<d08z> yes
<d08z> why
<Rocketeer99> Ahhh ok cool is gnome-tweak-tool or ubuntu-tweak-tool installed?
<d08z> both, yes
<Tameiki> Rocketeer99, It's Unity Tweak Tool, not Ubuntu Tweak Tool.
<Rocketeer99> @d08z installing gnome desktop has a bug where it prevents nautilus from handling the desktop
<d08z> oh
<Rocketeer99> So try going into gnome tweak tool and there should be an option to let nautilus handle the desktop
<Paddy_NI> Is there anywhere to view the "notify-osd" history?
<d08z> Rocketeer99: no there is not
<d08z> Rocketeer99: should i look in unity-tweak-tools instead?
<Rocketeer99> Give it a try
<d08z> Rocketeer99: is there a terminal command i could type
<Rocketeer99> @Paddy_NI try ~/.cache/notify-osd.log
<Rocketeer99> @d08z I can't find a terminal command for it but it should be "Have file manager handle desktop" under "Desktop" in gnome-tweak-tool
<d08z> Rocketeer99: this option does not exists in the gnome tools for 16.04
<boriseto> Hi. Is there a plugin for Pidgin/Unity that would create separate protocol icons in Unity/Gnome instead of having the same icon for all windows?
<Rocketeer99> d08z: Alright let me take a look
<d08z> Rocketeer99: tyvm
<Rocketeer99> d08z: Try "Icons on Desktop"?
<d08z> Rocketeer99: already did
<d08z> Rocketeer99: do  you think removing gnome-shell would do it
<Rocketeer99> Removing gnome-shell and rebooting might work
<Rocketeer99> But first try "gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background show-desktop-icons true" in terminal
<Tameiki> Hello, in Ubuntu 16.04, I have weird interfaces name (p2p1 on my server, enp3s0 and wlp4s0 on my laptop). Where can I change that to eth0 and wlan0 ? I have no file in /etc/udev/rules.d/...
<d08z> Rocketeer99: ok well ill try that
<Rocketeer99> and I'd say reboot after that before uninstalling gnome shell or at least restart unity with "unity" in terminal
<d08z> Rocketeer99: is it the package "gnome-shell-common"
<SchrodingersScat> Tameiki: I just assumed that's life now, I changed my scripts to enp3s0
<Tameiki> SchrodingersScat : There is no way to edit that ?
<Rocketeer99> d08z: That sounds right? I'll admit I've never installed or uninstalled gnome before
<nacc> Tameiki: why does it matter? also read about predictable interface naming
<Rocketeer99> d08z: http://askubuntu.com/questions/396280/how-to-revert-unity-and-remove-gnome-desktop
<fasdfd> Hi, I need help with wget.
<fasdfd> wget -r --convert-links --no-directories --level=1 --no-parent --include /user/username,/music http://www.last.fm/user/username
<fasdfd> Why doesn't this save the stuff in last.fm/music?
<Rocketeer99> fasdfd: does that save things in the working directory or just not work at all?
<nacc> fasdfd: what version of ubuntu? i don't see a --include in `man wget` on 16.04
<Tameiki> nacc, Where I can saw the predictable interface name ? It matters because I always had eth and wlan interfaces. Those names make sense... "emp3s0" and "wlp3s0" is not obvious...
<nacc> Tameiki: why do you care what they are called?
<fasdfd> It does, just not omits the music folder..
<Tameiki> nacc, Habitude... Maybe ?
<nacc> Tameiki: eth* is the kernel's namespace, that's why it was changed, has no correlation to anything a user knows (necessarily)
<fasdfd> nacc, I was using man on the gnu.org page, perhaps that's the reason, but note that the built in man wget seems to be shortened.
<nacc> fasdfd: ah that could be
<Tameiki> nacc, I found some rules file in /lib/udev/rules.d/
<nacc> Tameiki: you can google around for the predictable naming stuff, it's pretty widely known at this point
<nacc> Tameiki: https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/ e.g.
<fasdfd> Rocketeer99, it seems to be only downloading things in the /user/username folder and only some others and it doesn't convert all the links..
<nacc> Tameiki: as a desktop user, there is very little reason (unless something isn't working), to even know what your interfaces are named, IMO. Just use the network. For more complicated configurations, perhaps it makes sense to know
<Tameiki> nacc, But I'm also a server user so...
<fasdfd> or when I run it with --no-parent instead of --include, it downloads some things that can't be reached with one click on the webpage..
<fasdfd> of course with level=1 specified
<nacc> Tameiki: ok, then you should know how to read `ip addr`, `ifconfig`, etc. output; and the device name is just a label
<Tameiki> nacc, Yes, of course I know
<Tameiki> But... The "why" I want to change the label isn't the question here... My question is "how". Because I "prefer", as an "habitude", to read "eth" and "wlan" interfaces...
<lolzer> anyone here knows online poker app for ubuntu?
<CIclops> is it ok to install gcc 4.9 on 14.04.4?
<jatt> yes
<fasdfd> I runned wget -r --convert-links --no-directories --level=1 --no-parent http://www.last.fm/user/username and it downloaded www.last.fm/user/username/library/music/Artist/Album which is not linked on www.last.fm/user/username/library/music/Artist/Album
<Tameiki> nacc, But I found the answer, by the way.
<nacc> CIclops: ok in what sense?
<nacc> CIclops: i don't believe it's provided by ubuntu on 14.04
<swati_27> Please see
<swati_27> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/LvIO5cH0/
<faLUCE> hello. I have to install ubuntu on this mini-pc  http://it.gigabyte.com/products/page/desktop_platform/gb-bxceh-3205rev_10  . Can I install AMD 64 bit version on it?
<baizon> faLUCE: yes
<faLUCE> baizon: thanks
<swati_27> Please help with the above error.
<CIclops> jatt, ta .. got 6861 running now :)
<stephanketterer> hello, newbie here with a problem, hoping to find a gentle soul to help me :)
<Broseidon> quasi newbie here. maybe i can help you
<stephanketterer> i got a brand new gtx 1070, and i simply don't get it to install, tell me anything that would make it work, even if i have to reinstall the os, i do not care, i just want this card to work under ubuntu
<live> Running SOLOS Linux I cant use apt-get   or yum    why?
<fasdfd> what drivers do you have stephanketterer
<live> comand not found
<vm096_>  live: because it use another pack manager
<vm096_> like packman etc
<vm096_> i dont know what solos use to manage packges
<uncle_ben> i have a dvd that was made at a school using some kind of mac and some kind of dvd authoring program...i want to transcode it, but can't see any files, either using 'ls' or pacmanfm
<stephanketterer> fasdfd, i downloaded the newest (the ones that were released for the new cards.. but i cannot install it.. all errors about x something and nouvou..) i am a really a beginner... so my plan was to just put the card in there and reinstall ubuntu.. but that just gives me a black screen
<ubuntu__> is there away find out what /dev/... device file is being used by which kernel modules? Is there a method thru /proc  or modinfo , or some other command like lsof for device files to link what application is using them and which modules are using which ones
<fasdfd> stephanketterer, search for additional drivers in dash
<vm096_> ubuntu_ try research about lsof
<Broseidon> setphanketterer are you just getting a blank desktop? can you open a TTY terminal (control + alt + f5)
<Broseidon> oh and control + alt + f7 to come back to your normal desktop if you do that
<vm096_> stephanketterer did you try to enable it on bios?
<vm096_> black screen after install?
<stephanketterer> no when i boot from usb
<stephanketterer> to install ubuntu
<stephanketterer> i get a black screen
<stephanketterer> vm096_i am sorry but what does enabling in bios means ?
<stephanketterer> it is stuck in an pci slot
<stephanketterer> don't think that its disabled
<vm096_> some motherboard have to enable pci
<Bayam> is anyone have a socmed (social media) likes facebook, line, blackberry msg, could  you invite/add me? lets talk *sorry for my bad english :)
<vm096_> yes but perhaps
<stephanketterer> nah because i did not change the settings
<vm096_> ok
<Broseidon> stephanketterer is the card working as expected with windows etc?
<stephanketterer> and it worked with my older card perfectly
<vm096_> do you have another way to connect the display, direct on motherboard?
<stephanketterer> have not tested it with windows.. but i get a picture.. sometimes.. when i try the fail safe mode or whatever it is called
<stephanketterer> so the card is able to produce images
<stephanketterer> so its not dead :)
<stephanketterer> vm096 i think so
<vm096_> ok now that you tell us that
<stephanketterer> i am sure i sound like a dumbass.. sorry for that
<stephanketterer> not intentional :)
<vm096_> no problem
<Broseidon> setphanketterer so the ubuntu installer itself just goes blank?
<ubuntu__> ya well lsof gives me the device files associated to any of the process , libraries ,..etc but it say's nothing about LKM devices they are using
<stephanketterer> yes unfortunately
<stephanketterer> and i cannot use windows for what i am running ( tensor flow)
<stephanketterer> so i have to get it going under ubuntu
<vm096_> did you tru to do what Broseidon said
<vm096_> *try
<stephanketterer> ok give me a second
<stephanketterer> will put it in again and try :)
<stephanketterer> and thank you for listening to me
<FoeHammered> Neither apt-get nor Synaptic can seem to download any packages right now. What could be wrong? How can I try to fix that?
<Broseidon> another thing you can try is booting your ubuntu installer drive legacy instead of uefi, it's also possible you have a corrupt ubuntu ISO, I've had issues like this before at random
<Broseidon> Foehammered what happens when you try to use apt-get?
<ubuntu__> is there any way to list the device files used by a particular  LKM or at least the major and minor numbers of the associated device files the LKM uses
<vm096_> Broseidon, uefi mode can affect pci devices to work property?
<FoeHammered> 0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1562::16)]
<stephanketterer> ok
<FoeHammered> Indefinitely.
<stephanketterer> so it boots in windows  without problems, obv resolution wrong because of the missing driver
<Broseidon> vm096_ just trying to see if his installer will work without the graphical boot
<vm096_> FoeHammered try to check apt repositories
<stephanketterer> ok.. so
<stephanketterer> know now that the card works
<stephanketterer> that is a start
<FoeHammered> vm096_: How do I do that?
<CIclops> does 6861 need additional packages to support voice on 64bit Ubuntu 14.04?  6157 works fine
<vm096_> FoeHammered: u can check on /etc/apt/
<ubuntu__> i know lspci -k shows the kernel drivers or LKM associated with each pci device but there isn't a way i can go from what you get from lsmod to what each LKM uses if any for device files?
<FoeHammered> What would I be looking for, vm096_?
<vm096_> ubuntu__: was to u that I tell to check about lsof?
<vm096_> on sources.list file
<vm096_> cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubuntu__> ya and that only works for  things that are not  LKM as far as i know how to uses it
<vm096_> what do you have?
<vm096_> ubuntu__: ok good to know :)
<ubuntu__> do you know of a method for LKM to device files and visa-versa for a way to analysis  those things
<FoeHammered> 99 lines. A great deal of commented out text (that is, lots of #, that's what that is, right?)
<FoeHammered>      6	deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial main restricted
<FoeHammered>      7	deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial main restricted
<FoeHammered> For example.
<FoeHammered> Should I pastebin it, vm096_ ?
<vm096_> so try to disable that first url that give you an error when you try apt-get update
<FoeHammered> Comment it out?
<vm096_> yes
<vm096_> # url with problem
<zykotick9> FoeHammered: 1) has it ever worked?  2) are you sure you have internet working?  3) are you on some company/school network that could be blocking the connection?  finally, best of luck regardless!
 * FoeHammered hasn't ever done this, so he is floundering a little.
<timvisher> i just noticed that `/var/run` appears to not exist at boot time on an ubuntu 14.04 system. init.d services that rely on being able to write to that directory fail despite the fact that once the machine is booted, the symlink exists. is that expected?
<vm096_> zykotic9 is right
<FoeHammered> zykotick9: 1) Yeah, this is new as of this morning. 2) I'm chatting on IRC and looking at videos on the same device. 3) There's a minor firewall in our apartment building, but it hasn't been a problem for this in the past... Maybe something changed with it.
<FoeHammered> I'm a bit new to all this, so it'll be slow going while I remember simple commands, I fear.
<zykotick9> FoeHammered: does "ping us.archive.ubuntu.com" work?  ctrl+c to cancel it.
<FoeHammered> (Oddly, I remembered ctrl-c, but that is, it's true, exactly the kind of command I'm not yet accustomed to. Thanks.) 64 bytes from economy.canonical.com (91.189.91.23): icmp_seq=1 ttl=49 time=94.3 ms
<spudowiar1> was randall in this room?
<zykotick9> FoeHammered: so, you can still connect to us.archive.ubunut.com at least on the ICMP ports...  but the firewall could be blocking whatever port apt uses?  I don't really have any other suggestions...  so, best of luck.
<vm096_> try to mv source.list and try to build again
<swati_27> is mariadb not supported for kubuntu 16.04?
<zykotick9> FoeHammered: be careful not to delete that sources.list, i doubt it'll be recreated (i think that comes from installer, but could be wrong)
<vm096_> sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list ~/
<nacc> !info mariadb-server xenial | swati_27
<ubottu> swati_27: mariadb-server (source: mariadb-10.0): MariaDB database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component universe, is optional. Version 10.0.25-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 12 kB, installed size 60 kB
<vm096_> sudo software-properties-gtk
<FoeHammered> zykotick9: So I should back it up.
<jmss> Hi, what is oracle-java9-installer? From http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk8-downloads-2133151.html is seems JDK is the latest.
<FoeHammered> vm096_: Is that how you back it up?
<FoeHammered> vm096_: Um, build again?
<swati_27> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/Hc2t0liu/
<swati_27> Is still doesn't work...
<swati_27> *It
<zykotick9> FoeHammered: vm096_'s mv command will move it from /etc/apt to your home directory (thus it could be moved back, when required)
<vm096_> with #$ sudo software-properties-gtk - you will define new repo config
<FoeHammered> Sounds like a plan.
<vm096_> yes
<vm096_> if not
<vm096_> just copy back sources.list from ~/sources.list => /etc/apt/
<FoeHammered> Indeed.
<FoeHammered> Backing up things like this is always a good idea before messing with it, I imagine.
<FoeHammered> Okay, so I've sudo software-properties-gtk, and it's brought up a graphical frontend thingy?
<FoeHammered> Software & Updates.
<FoeHammered> What now?
<swati_27> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/h6zyDH7W/
<vm096_> so just check
<vm096_> cononical
<vm096_> and select your country download from
 * FoeHammered nods, thinks he's done that.
<FoeHammered> Just now, I mean, as per your instructions.
<spudowiar1> Does anyone know what nick Randall Ross uses on IRC?
<FoeHammered> vm096_: Press close?
<vm096_> yes
<FoeHammered> Updating cache.
<vm096_> try to sudo apt-get update now
<vm096_> without now*
<vm096_> sudo apt-get update
<FoeHammered> Says it's downloaded structure of ppa.lanchpad.net/wine/wine-builds/ubunsomethingsomething.
<FoeHammered> Also another I added with an openxcom beta.
<FoeHammered> It seems to be taking its time downloading from wine/wine-builds, though...
<craptalk> what channel to ask about computer graphic materials?
<vm096_> do you have another files with ext .list on /etc/apt
<vm096_> check if is there now
<vm096_> a new file sources.list
<FoeHammered> I do see a sources.list there.
<vm096_> ok
<FoeHammered> Looks like it was modified 4 minutes ago.
<vm096_> so it was recreated like you did.
<CIclops> 1.8.7/6861 on 64bit Ubuntu linux .... voice not working (SLVoice not loaded)
<vm096_> try to see if it = with old
<vm096_> sources.list
<FoeHammered> Even while it's still updating caches in another window?
<vm096_> md5sum /etc/apt/sources.list
<vm096_> md5sum ~/sources.list
<FoeHammered> I suspect it's hanged.
<vm096_> ok
<vm096_> did you see another file
<vm096_> with ext .list
<vm096_> on apt folder
<FoeHammered> Only sources.list and sources.list.save
<zykotick9> vm096_: fyi, PPAs and such will probably be in a subfolder /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<vm096_> and is there a folder called
<vm096_> sources.list.d
<vm096_> any inside?
<FoeHammered> By the way, the md5sum results. 35bd8d338edec72bec9eb7a0ce356c3f  /etc/apt/sources.list | 8ce46d04a4cfe3014e9e8e3d3e3ebedd  /home/me/sources.list
<FoeHammered> There's four files in that directory. An openxcom and a wine-builds.
<vm096_> so they are different, nice
<vm096_> so
<vm096_> try to rename this folder
<vm096_> sources.list.d to sources.list.d.bkp
<vm096_> and then create a new one
<vm096_> sudo mkdir sources.list.d
<FoeHammered> Oh.
<FoeHammered> I think it finally finished updating those cashes except, uh... odd...
<vm096_> and then sudo apt-get update -y
<vm096_> so its solved?
<FoeHammered> ...dunno, I think it's because I md5summed.
<FoeHammered> Fuddrucker, no timestamps.
<vm096_> ok
<vm096_> try to sudo apt-get update -y
<FoeHammered> http://pastebin.com/jErt1ceC , the output.
<FoeHammered> Sure.
<FoeHammered> Bah. This doesn't look good.
<FoeHammered> 0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1562::16)]
<vm096_> cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list
<FoeHammered>      1	deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial main
<FoeHammered> That's it.
<FoeHammered> No wonder they're different.
<vm096_> ok that is good
<vm096_> no problem
<vm096_> is there
<FoeHammered> Oh, right, sorry, I didn't get around to renaming that .d back there.
<FoeHammered> I think I was busy md5summing.
<FoeHammered> Should I go back and do that?
<vm096_> no
<vm096_> needed
<vm096_> I think you have to try another country repo
<FoeHammered> Oh. Okay.
<FoeHammered> sudo software-properties-gtk?
<vm096_> yes
<vm096_> I will put your repo on my machine and try
<vm096_> wait
<FoeHammered> Okay. I'll wait. I've got a Choose a Download Server window open now, but it'll sit.
<vm096_> dude
<vm096_> here it work fine
<vm096_> Hit:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial InRelease
<vm096_> Reading package lists... Done
 * FoeHammered sighs.
<FoeHammered> Any suggestions on how to isolate the problem?
<FoeHammered> I could reboot, I suppose.
<vm096_> yeah go ahead
<vm096_> I need too
<FoeHammered> Be back in a bit.
<vm096_> so do I
<vm096_> kkk
<upp> hello, my google-chrome .config folder is 8GB ?? can any one explain that for me?
<ubuntu__>  curious on linux i am trying to understand low level sound LKM files these are what i get from lsmod for sound  http://pastebin.com/KpMy9NXp
<ubuntu__>  The main kernel driver LKM is snd_hda_intel but kind of wondering what the other ones are for
<ubuntu__>  lsmod gives me that they Used by alot of different ones inter relate / uses one another
<ubuntu__>  snd_hda_intel humm just curious and confused alittle about why lspci -k displays that one LKM for controlling the sound card hardware but clearly there is many modules that are associated with sound
<ubuntu__>  some depend on each other some are not used by any others
<ubuntu__>  so what makes the distinction between the  snd_hda_int
<FoeHammered> Mrf. HexChat can't connect anymore after I've rebooted.
<FoeHammered> I'll be back in a bit. I'm gonna ask if they messed with the firewall.
<FoeHammered> vm096: hexchat can't connect to anything after I've rebooted.
<FoeHammered> Including this.
<FoeHammered> I'm here via my Firefox.
<upp> my .config/google-chrome folder is 8GB ?? can any one explain that for me?
<FoeHammered> I'll be back in a bit. I'm gonna ask if they messed with the firewall.
<cherry_lin> is "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/null" for each core a good enough as a test for CPU cooling system?
<fasdfd> upp, simple chrome is sh**, delete that folder and you have 8 gigs free, and probably settings removed
<fasdfd> alternatively upp do this in chrome
<upp> fasdfd: the Problem is not to delete it, the Problem is why itÄs 8GB
<fasdfd> upp, ctrl shift delete
<genii> upp: They might have a better answer why in the #chromium channel. Since Chrome is not open source, there's no way to know what it's doing or if that folder is supposed to be that size.
<upp> fasdfd: shift delete do that
<fasdfd> upp, well, if you didn't mess with your settings then im guessing its normal. Perhaps you can find some option like Firefox's local cache limit, 350MB is totally fine for me
<upp> fasdfd: 8 gigs is not normal xD
<fasdfd> upp, youd be surprised how much cache can apps accumulate... im limiting this whenever i can
<genii> upp: As I said earlier... the problem is no one except the devs which know how the application actually works would know if that is a normal thing or not. So those guys you need to ask about it specifically are in the #chromium channel.
<vm096> FoeHammered
<vm096> here ..
<vm096> but we do nothing with your internet we, just manage repositories
<Blass> hello
<Blass> I have a cuestion
<pauljw> !ask | Blass
<ubottu> Blass: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | Blass
<SchrodingersScat> ;(
<pauljw> :)
<Blass> ok
<Guest49184> Hey , i just installed Gnome on Ubuntu 16.04 . I find it hard to get rid of the panel you get when i right click .. Can anyone help me here? im new
<fasdfd> Guest49184, the dash kind of panel?
<TurboKraken> Looking for some help with a sound issue. I can get sound out of the computer just not chromium or firefox (youtube/google music). Anyone have some insight or a place for me to start?
<OerHeks> TurboKraken, installed restricted extras?
<luxitanium> TurboKraken try installing ffmpeg
<luxitanium> sudo apt install ffmpeg ffmpeg-extras
<Guest49184> fasdfd , the one which says new folder , open terminal etc
<nacc> ubuntu__: read the kernel source to find out?
<Guest49184> the panel doesnt go away
<fasdfd> Guest49184, I don't understand what the issue is with it.
<Guest49184> unless i click left-click right click of the panel
<Guest49184> the right side*
<TurboKraken> OerHeks: I do not have RE installed.
<ubuntu__> ok but i understand  there is usually an LKM for each device but when would you have an LKM that was not associated with a device other then just for fun / hacking purposes
<OerHeks> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TurboKraken> OerHeks: Thanks
<Shogoot> Hi people. Im having a trouble to get nwetwork to work on a HP Pavilion Entertainment Pc (it has a broadcom wifi). Ubutnu 16.04 intalls fine, bu i dont get neighter ethernet nor wifi connection.
<OerHeks> and restart your browser after that*
<TurboKraken> luxitanium: I installed and will try it in a second. Thank you for the post.
<Guest49184> fasdfd , how can i show you an image perhaps?
<nacc> ubuntu__: i'm not sure i follow your question (probably better asked in #linux anyways)
<Shogoot> Hi people. Im having a trouble to get nwetwork to work on a HP Pavilion Entertainment Pc (it has a broadcom wifi). Ubutnu 16.04 intalls fine, bu i dont get neighter ethernet nor wifi connection. Ive googled but all i get is how to fix the wifi (as it has broadcom), but not the thernet. I know ethernet was working as i had a vista os on it until yestrday and ethernet was working proplery.
<fasdfd> Guest49184, imgur.com perhaps
<Guest49184> ok
<ubuntu__> what i am asking is if we have snd_hwd_intel for the interrupt handler and LKM used for the sound card then why do you need the rest of the LKM for sound
<nacc> ubuntu__: as just mentioned, not really an ubuntu support question -- the kernel does more than route interrupts, so there might be software layers above it provided by other modules.
<luxitanium> Shogoot have you been able to connect to the internet on the installed system already?
<Shogoot> luxitanium, no, that is my problem :)
<nacc> ubuntu__: i would recommend you read the kernel source for the modules in question, to see what they provide.
<Akuli> I just installed ubuntu 12.04 (yes, i know its old), and to get a desktop environment i installed the xfce4 package. it's missing icons. which package do i need?
<luxitanium> it's a known bug with network manager, I had it myself, my laptop also has Broadcom wifi.
<luxitanium> check this answer http://askubuntu.com/questions/763785/why-wired-internet-is-not-working-in-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<EriC^^> Akuli: how did you install xfce4?
<Akuli> sudo apt-get install xfce4
<Shogoot> luxitanium, ill look ai it asap. thx so far
<ubuntu__> right but these modules don't have to directly go thru the  interrupt handler  i see so how can they call the snd_hwd_intel the kernel driver or main LKM used  when tracking down sound problems how does one locate the exact module / LKM that needs to be replaced
<Akuli> but it turns out i just needed to select an icon theme in the preferences
<Akuli> so its up and running now :)
<EriC^^> Akuli: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop^
<EriC^^> might be better
<Akuli> i don't want that
<Akuli> the computer has a 12GB hard drive
<EriC^^> ok
<Akuli> and ubuntu is only a little part of it
<ubuntu__> that is kind of what all this is getting at being able to locate/find the exact location of the hardware issue
<Akuli> but now i mostly have working icons
<EriC^^> ok cool
<Guest49184> http://imgur.com/0rRuYGc
<Akuli> very little free ram, of course
<Guest49184> cant get rid of it unless i left-click right side of this http://imgur.com/0rRuYGc
<curlyears> heigh hough
<fasdfd> Guest49184 and it appears by itself? I think it's a bug
<ubuntu__> And if linux does not have an LKM built in to support a new device installed where do you get the driver or LKM for the new device or are you pretty much screwed until somebody figures out the spec's and writes a LKM for the new hardware?
<Guest49184> Doesn't happen in Unity though
<nacc> ubuntu__: what does this have to do with Ubuntu support?
<curlyears> what the &^%^& us LKM?
<fasdfd> Guest49184, I think a good idea would be to try Ubuntu GNOME from ubuntugnome.org or LTS version of Ubuntu which should be more stable, there's also Linux Mint.
<GuNs``> (©©©©©©©©©) chalcedny (©©©©©©©©©)
<ubuntu__> I have say a new sound card that ubuntu doesn't supporti want to trouble shoot this say and fix it or know its not possible to fix because there is no current LKM for it
<TurboKraken> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<curlyears> LKM?
<Akuli> What is the recommended way to upgrade from ubuntu 12.04?
<Guest49184> Ill give a try to ubuntu gnome
<Akuli> i just realized that even though i have only a 6GB for ubuntu its mostly free
<nacc> ubuntu__: that's all hypothetical?
<nacc> curlyears: "Linux Kernel Module", I think...
<ubuntu__> loadable kernel module or kernel driver program or  driver for the device
<EriC^^> Akuli: sudo do-release-upgrade
<Guest49184> Can you explain what GTK+ , Shell theme and are . Im confused
<curlyears> Akuli:  I don't think the newer versions of ubuntu will load and execute properly in only 6.0 GB
<EriC^^> Akuli: you might want to run sudo apt-get clean first
<Akuli> why is that?
<Akuli> i just installed it from a mini.iso
<EriC^^> Akuli: in that case nevermind
<Akuli> :)
<ubuntu__> I am talking about a hypothetical case yes but this case if i knew how to solve it for this could be generalized to solve any driver problems for other devices not just sound thats why its an important question to solve for linux/unix like os's
<Akuli> i'd probably run an apt-get upgrade first, at least
<nacc> ubuntu__: not an ubuntu support question!
<curlyears> Akuli:  then why did you ask?  I believe I remembered version 14.04.4 saying it required 6.5GB or so of disk space
<curlyears> for desktoop
<Akuli> curlyears, i don't believe that :) 12.04 uses 1.4GB with xfce, it can't be that huge :)
<Akuli> i could probably get it even smaller by cleaning up some stuff
<k1l_> Akuli: you can install the minimal install and then install selected packages
<Akuli> thats what i do
<curlyears> Akuli:  OK, then I rmembered incorrectly.  Mea Culpa
<FoeHammered> vm096, I have no idea why Hexchat suddenly decided it worked after I left my computer for a while.
<Guest49184> GTK , Window managers and Shell themes are making me confused
<Akuli> Guest49184, which one do you want to know about first?
<Guest49184> GTK
<Akuli> sure
<Akuli> Guest49184, its a toolkit that most of the applications you run use to make windows
<Akuli> basically
<vm096> are u playing on virtualbox?
<FoeHammered> vm096: Mrf. And now it can't find Stellarium.
<SCCMAvenger> has anyone gotten Skype for Business to work on Ubuntu or is there a alternative
<Guest49184> if so , whats the difference of the window manager?
<Akuli> Guest49184, window manager is a lower level thing
<curlyears> Wonder when they'll port 64 bit ubuntu to this beast?   http://www.pddnet.com/2016/06/worlds-first-1000-processor-chip-may-be-fastest-ever-created-university?et_cid=5354347&et_rid=811725277&type=cta&et_cid=5354347&et_rid=811725277&linkid=http%3a%2f%2fwww.pddnet.com%2f2016%2f06%2fworlds-first-1000-processor-chip-may-be-fastest-ever-created-universit
<curlyears> y%3fet_cid%3d5354347%26et_rid%3d%%subscriberid%%%26type%3dcta
<Akuli> Guest49184, gtk uses window manager, but window manager doesn't use gtk
<nacc> curlyears: offtopic :)
<Guest49184> Ohh
<Akuli> :)
<Guest49184> How about shell theme?
<Akuli> i dont know
<mariano_> I need to install a test kernel that has a patch to a bug i'm experiencing. I don't know how to install it. Can someone help me out?
<Akuli> someone else can explain that :)
<nacc> mariano_: what test kernel?
<mariano_> linux-image-4.4.0-22-generic_4.4.0-22.40+lp1579190_amd64.deb
<Akuli> Guest49184, there's alternatives to gtk like qt. some applications use qt (like skype and nitroshare), but they all run in the same window manager.
<nacc> mariano_: download said .deb file and `dpkg -i <path to .deb>`
<mariano_> It addresses a repeated typing of the number 5 for people that have logitech keyboards
<nacc> mariano_: then reboot to that kernel
<mariano_> ok, thanks
<Guest49184> I see
<fasdfd> Guest49184, shell theme just replaces the original theme files, graphics mostly
<Akuli> mariano_, you probably want to run 'apt-get -f install' after that
<nacc> Akuli: ah good call
<Akuli> installing packages by installing the package first and then dependencies is probably not the best way, but it works well :)
<mariano_> so it would be: sudo dpkg -i <path to .deb> apt-get -f install?
<Guest49184> I can only see a difference in the top panel by applying a shell theme , thats all ?
<Akuli> sudo apt-get -f install
<fasdfd> Guest49184, there can be more AFAIK
<Akuli> mariano_, if you're unsure about using sudo don't use it :) you'll get an error message that tells you to use it. but if you sudo when you don't need to you might break things.
<k1l_> mariano_: no.
<mariano_> oh ok
<k1l_> that are 2 commands.
<Akuli> also, take off the <> when you run the actual thing :)
<Guest49184> Ok , thanks guys
<mariano_> I will. Cool, I'm going to try it now.
<nacc> mariano_: sorry, i gave incomplete information `sudo dpkg -i <path to downloaded .deb file>; sudo apt-get -f install`
<Eventyret> Anyone got the repo or PPA for the Franz messenger, kind of struggling to try just install it and wanted to make a desktop shortcut (Ubuntu Gnome 16)
<Guest49184> Will give Ubuntugnome a try :)
<k1l_> sudo dpkg -i kernel-image.deb kernel-headers.deb (that are 2 deb files you need). then sudo apt install -f
<nacc> k1l_: do you need the headers file deb to install the image deb? didn't realize that
<k1l_> nacc: no you dont. but you need that headers if you want to have your dkms stuff compiled. like video drivers from nvidia etc.
<nacc> !ppa | Eventyret
<ubottu> Eventyret: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<k1l_> or virtualbox etc.
<nacc> k1l_: ah good point!
<Eventyret> nacc, I had a look there didn't find anything i know Arch does have a package for it, sadly
<OerHeks> Eventyret, easy to make yourself https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<Eventyret> Will that work on Ubuntu Gnome OerHeks?
<nacc> Eventyret: not sure i follow; franz is not packaged by Ubuntu (afaict), so you'd have to use their tarball or find a PPA.
<nacc> Eventyret: and both those are supported by their respective owners, not here
<Eventyret> nacc,  yeah i figured, only thing is i found the tarball no ./configure or make in it so normally its just unzip and double click the "program" and it starts, problem I have was to try add it as a deskop, but its not a SH file so not sure what i enter it as in the path
<OerHeks> Eventyret, are you sure gnome does not make a launcher at all?
<nacc> Eventyret: it's one of those new-fangled node embedded tarballs, probably
<Eventyret> OerHeks, all i done on it was to extract it so its gnome 3, but i would presume i can use the .desktop trick if i understand what to put in the exec path :)
<nacc> Eventyret: just put "program" in the patH?
<nacc> Eventyret: not sure why that's not obvious :)
<Eventyret> so the program is just lets say "home/username"download/franz"
<Eventyret> nothing more i can't see the extention on it :)
<nacc> Eventyret: extensions are a windows thing
<nacc> Eventyret: so put "home/username/download/franz" as the path
<SCCMAvenger> has anyone gotten Skype for Business to work on Ubuntu or is there a alternative
<andreas_> hi
<Eventyret> nacc, ok ill give that a go :) thank you :D
<Eventyret> Might be that simple nacc :P
<fasdfd> SCCMAvenger, look into SIP and Ring. Microsoft hates linux, they dropped support lately.
<mariano_> I installed linux-image-4.4.0-22-generic_4.4.0-22.40+lp1579190_amd64.deb but when I type 'uname -a' i get back 4.4.0-24-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jun 8 19:27:37 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux. Did the install not work?
<mariano_> I rebooted the computer too.
<SCCMAvenger> My company uses Skype for Business I can just switch to another messenger :)
<nacc> mariano_: did you boot *to* that kernel specifically? it may not be the default (esp. if you have a later-versioned one installed as well)
<nacc> mariano_: so reboot, hit esc or whatever in grub and pick the right kernel
<mariano_> I never get a grub menu, the computer just boots to my xubuntu 16.04 desktop.
<nacc> mariano_: i think hold left shift while it boots
<BlitzHere> :P That didn't work for me just now, with EFI boot
<mariano_> nacc: do I have to do that everytime I want to use that kernel?
<supahhackah> hey
<BlitzHere> Hi all, I need to run this command as root every time I log in for my Bluetooth to work
<BlitzHere> sudo modprobe -r btusb && sudo modprobe btusb
<BlitzHere> Is there a way to automate?
<nacc> mariano_: depends on your grub config, but probably
<mariano_> ok, thanks.
<BlitzHere> I'm a noob
<nacc> mariano_: and you shouldn't stay on said kernel, as it is missing security fixes
<subsume> I disabled my ufw based firewall but i still can't reach the outside world, IP tables seems to still be enabled, what do I do?
<nacc> mariano_: just test it and report back in the bug
<mib_mib> hi all - i am in the US an dhave servers in a datacenter in europe, and want to set up a vpn server somewhere - should i set up the VPN server in the US or in Europe for optimal speed/latency?
<supahhackah> europe
<nacc> mib_mib: doesn't seem like an ubuntu support question; maybe ask in #linux or search through !alis
<areeb> Hi
<mib_mib> ok
<FoeHammered> vm096: Still having the same problem updating us.archive.ubuntu.com
<FoeHammered> It's entirely possible the problem is in the apartment building's whatsit. They are waiting to replace a broken component.
<yw> Hello, my internet speed on 16.04 box 2x slower than other boxes, any clues what that might be ?
<andreas_> hi
<YankDownUnder> yw, Have you checked all the configurations for the driver/card and connection?
<yw> YankDownUnder - I have done some check, but probably clueless :(, what would be the right way to do so?
<YankDownUnder> yw, Check the "MTU" of the connection - in some instances the "automatic" setting isn't the best...
<TurboKraken> OerHeks: The issue was that I had headphones in the speakers and the system saw the headphones as a separate output. Somewhere in the chain all was lost. Thank you for the documentation.
<yw> YankDownUnder: http://paste2.org/BUvWImt3
<thnaks> my modprobe tun returns nothing
<thnaks> how can I turn it on?
<Eventyret> I added the file nacc, (the desktop file) named it franz.desktop still can't find it
<YankDownUnder> yw, Which is the connection you use - the wired ethernet or the wireless...? And have you set IPv4 to be the primary connection protocol or IPv6?
<Eventyret> nacc, i put it in /usr/share/applications
<thnaks> anyone else have the same issue with vpn?
<yw> YankDownUnder - it's wired, not sure how to say IPv6 or IPv4 I see both in the wired info, but when I run test (via http://speedtest.xfinity.com/)  it runs only one tests and I know when it has IPv6 it'd run tow tests
<Eventyret> nacc, I got it thank you :D made a shortcut :D
<bigpic> newb here.. can anyone tell me what the “auto” keyword represents in /etc/network/interfaces?
<bigpic> try to figure out how to specify a default route across multiple interfaces
<YankDownUnder> yw, Check the connection settings in the control centre...is your "internet connection" based on IPv6 or IP v4? Just asking - either which, check the settings in the control centre...as well, you might want to find out if there is a 3d party driver for this NIC...and I'm only making statements based on logical assumption of the data you've given
<subsume> Please help, I can't seem to disable UFW or iptables and I can't reach the outside world.
<Guest6972> Hi guys
<Guest6972> I have stuck at this bug since long. Please help https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1588428
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1588428 in linux (Ubuntu) "PCI bus error on startup while booting into login screen (Kubuntu 16.04)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Malinux> Bashing-om: Is it possible to find some how reverse dependencies, to find out what application is using a package? :)
<OerHeks> rdepends > apt-cache rdepends packagename
<yw> YankDownUnder:  unity-control-center wired connection shows both ipv4 and ip6
<YankDownUnder> yw, Is the MTU set to automatic?
<OerHeks> to clean it up a little: apt-cache rdepends --installed packagename
<Cyll> Hi. Sometimes when I leave my computer on sleep mode, when I return the mouse vanishes completely. What do you think might be the problem? Using Ubuntu 16.04.
<Cyll> Like the pointer for the mouse*
<yw> YankDownUnder:  - how can I tell ?http://paste2.org/k4zOxkVO
<Cyll> I am able to click things but the pointer itself is gone.
<YankDownUnder> yw, It's in the configuration for the connection. In the GUI. In the control centre. Either which, here's a very simple question to base everything on: When did this last work correctly and what changed since that time?
<Cyll> Hi. Sometimes when I leave my computer on sleep mode, when I return the mouse pointer vanishes completely. What do you think might be the problem? Using Ubuntu 16.04. (Slight correction)
<vm096_> hi
<vm096_> try rfkill?
<vm096_> Cyll: return this pls $sudo rfkill list all
<Bashing-om> Malinux: The thing here I think .. is that these are libraries .. and many packages will have these libraries common . With out knowing what installed package broke the system will be near impossible to isolate . Just my thought .
<yw> YankDownUnder - its a good question, I suspect (can't test now as I can't reboot atm) but the only unusual ot the box is that it's connected to the usb powered backbox switch, may it's to blame, not sure, but will test later
<YankDownUnder> yw, There is always the solution of: When all else fails, turn everything off, then turn everything on.
<Bashing-om> Guest6972: This a lap top .. and if so .,.. what manufacturer ?
<Cyll> vm096_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17716891/
<feneco>  do you know any software that i can use to quickly add arrows and circles in images?
<yw> YankDownUnder - yes :) finally got it MTU - set to automatic
<YankDownUnder> feneco, Scribus, GIMP...
<YankDownUnder> yw, Coolbeans
<Cyll> feneco: GIMP ?
<YankDownUnder> yw, Set it to automatic, disconnect/reconnect...should work a charm
<feneco> gimp does not create arrows quickly YankDownUnder  Cyll
<feneco> :(
<yw> YankDownUnder will try thx for helping !
<vm096_> Cyll: can you try put this on a script on your desktop to open it with you mouse by clicking, after this turn log off or try to do what are blocking keyboard, so you can check it with rfkill by click with your mouse
<Cyll> feneco: https://www.maketecheasier.com/draw-arrows-in-gimp/
<vm096_> I dont know if I explain clear sorry
<YankDownUnder> feneco, Um...hmm...yes it does...get a BRUSH that is an ARROW or a CIRCLE...that function has been there since the beginning...
<Malinux> Bashing-om: I see. I should go through my qt-dependent applications perhaps?
<feneco> Cyll: this is not practical
<YankDownUnder> yw, Coolbeans
<Guest6972> Bashing-om, yes it is a laptop. Manufacturer-HP ( More details in the link)
<Cyll> feneco: Isn't much easier in Windows Paint? Dunno what to tell you
<feneco> wanted something like skitch
<feneco> YankDownUnder: there arent these brushes by default
<Cyll> vm096_: I don't understand what you're saying partially.
<feneco> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/LQZqoX54/
<Bashing-om> Malinux: I too tend to think it is a qt5 package . Maybe see what you have installed recrently .. As I assume this sytem broke recently after an attempted install ??
<YankDownUnder> feneco, Scribus
<feneco> going to try that
<feneco> thanks
<feneco> scribus doesnt seem to work with image files
<Bashing-om> Guest6972: Maybe consider this an ACPI issue .. what returns ' sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows ' . Maybe change the OSI() table entry ?
<Guest6972> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/17717239/
<Bashing-om> Guest6972: look'n .
<Bashing-om> Guest6972: Test this : Reboot, hold down shift until the GRUB boot menu shows. Highlight the Ubuntu entry, press 'E' to edit it. Navigate to the line starting "linux ...", where you see "quiet splash" insert BEFORE those the string -  INCLUDING the outer quote marks - "acpi_osi=Windows 2012" so the line end looks like "  "acpi_osi=Windows 2012" quiet splash", THEN press either Ctrl+X, or F10, to boot with that change
<thnaks> how I can install kernel modules
<thnaks> I cant create vpn tunnels
<thnaks> no tun module
<thnaks> looked all over the internet no help
<joi1> ciao
<joi1> !list
<ubottu> joi1: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Malinux> Bashing-om: Not sure when it broke, or if I understood you right.
<Cyll>  Hi. Sometimes when I leave my computer on sleep mode, when I return the mouse pointer vanishes completely. What do you think might be the problem? Using Ubuntu 16.04. (Slight correction)
<Bashing-om> Malinux: Others here surely have the greater experience with this . What I have in mind is to remove the elevated library(S). See what breaks and try and rebuild with the correct version libraries . NOT the best thing to do but I can come up with no better thing .
<YankDownUnder> Cyll, Wireless or connected?
<Malinux> Bashing-om: okey
<Cyll> YankDownUnder: Wireless. I can click and everything, but the pointer just goes away
<YankDownUnder> Cyll, So it's safe to assume that you've turned off the wireless mouse, waited a few seconds, and then turned it on again, hmm?
<Bashing-om> Malinux: Ya want to break .. or perhaps best to see what - say OerHeks - thinks ?
<Cyll> Yes it is YankDownUnder
<Malinux> Bashing-om: We can wait for his opinion. I am looking around to find out how to list recently installed applications
<YankDownUnder> Cyll, If you hit "CTRL+ALT+F1", which takes you to the first TTY, and then "CTRL+ALT+F7" - and the desktop is back, does the cursor show up?
<Bashing-om> Malinux: The log file /var/log/dpkg.log ..  should say .
<Cyll> YankDownUnder : I'll try reproducing the scenario and trying that, one moment.
<Malinux> Bashing-om: okey :)
<aleks_>    /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER aleks_ ssesgrklwcws
<Bashing-om> aleks_: Time for a new password ?
<Cyll> YankDownUnder: Yes it does :o
<aleks_> join aleks_
<aruns> Hi, having an issue with System Settings / sound.
<Ben64> aleks_: don't try doing irc commands in a channel window, use the server window or status, or a pm to yourself or something
<aruns> Systems Settings menu item not linking when I click it in the dropdown menu on toolbar.
<aruns> I click the menu item but Systems Settings not launching.
<aruns> Running Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS.
<Cyll> YankDownUnder: So I guess that's the rudimentary fix for it or?
<YankDownUnder> Cyll, As well, when you "put the computer to sleep" - you might turn off the wireless mouse...and then when you "wake it up", turn on the mouse after the "sleep"...strange one, that...mine certainly doesn't do that...but then again...
<Cyll> Okay.
<OerHeks> !cookie | YankDownUnder
<ubottu> YankDownUnder: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Cyll> I'll do that Yank, thanks :3
 * YankDownUnder giggle and has a coffee instead
<OerHeks> certainly an acpi issue, or timing to get the mouse out of sleep too.
<root__> hii
<noName> hii
<Bashing-om> Guest6972: Luck ? Any change with the added boot parameter ?
<Cyll> YankDownUnder: Giggling on an IRC? :O
<Jordan_U> aruns: Assuming you're talking about Gnome Control Center, please pastebin the output of "gnome-control-center" run from a terminal.
<Cyll> I think I might be asleep, still.
<aruns> Jordan_U: Hi, I fixed, but thanks anyway.
<YankDownUnder> Cyll, I've been awake for 2 hours, reading through the channels, the web - everything is basically silly.
<aruns> Jordan_U: Trouble is, running Ubuntu on 11 year old laptop.
<aruns> So it can be a bit sluggish.
<Jordan_U> aruns: How did you fix it?
<aruns> Jordan_U: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Jordan_U> aruns: Cool. Glad you were able to figure it out.
<aruns> Which restores defaults, I think.
<Cyll> YankDownUnder: Well glad you're so cheery. :3
<YankDownUnder> Cyll, I didn't wake up dead. That would have determined my mood.
<aruns> Jordan_U: Yeah. The trouble is, my laptop freezes just when I want to troubleshoot lol.
<aruns> I strongly recommend installing Linux distros on older machines, like I did with mine, because if anything goes wrong.
<aruns> At least it's not a new machine you've screwed up.
<Jordan_U> aruns: It ensures that all of the packages that are installed by default are installed.
<aruns> Jordan_U: Yeah, so I will need to remove Firefox lol
<aruns> Too RAM-intensive.
<aruns> I've only got 990 MB of RAM.
<Jordan_U> aruns: Having it installed but not in use doesn't hurt anything.
<aruns> Jordan_U: I guess not, I just don't like having Firefox.
<aruns> Its logo is too ugly.
<Jordan_U> aruns: You might try Xubuntu or Lubuntu though. They are designed to be more light weight.
<aruns> Jordan_U: I know, I'm just too comfortable using Unity.
<aruns> Even though it's slowing my machine down.
<aruns> xD
<Cyll> YankDownUnder: Yay, not dead.
<YankDownUnder> aruns, Knowing that you prefer "Unity" as your DM/WM, have you tried WindowMaker or XFce or LxDE? Just asking...recently did a "migration" for someone on an ancient laptop and they kinda dig WindowMaker (very ancient window mangler)
<aruns> YankDownUnder: I've thought about trying XFCE.
<YankDownUnder> aruns, Very low on resource(s)
<ubntukybrd> I'm using a Logitech mouse and keyboard with the Unifying receiver and every few minutes my computer stops showing keyboard input but the mouse continues to work without issue. Sometimes the input from the keyboard comes rushing in but is missing letters. I've tried new batteries, moving the receiver, and more importantly a differ WIRED keyboard. The wired keyboard has the same issue -- meanwhile wireless mouse still chugging alo
<aruns> YankDownUnder: Excellent. Does XFCE have a similar search function to the Unity Dash?
<skatelouis> So not sure how that happened, but sometimes when I enter a software the font looks like it is 4 or 6. Its extremely small, lie 1mm high. Ive been to system-->preference-->look and feel-->appearance then use Font tab. But the only way I can change things to see chat bigger for example is if I go to details and use a high dots per inch. Do you guys know about this
<skatelouis> nvm manager to found a fix. on mirc at least. Will try to do something for other stuff later
<YankDownUnder> aruns, http://www.xfce.org/ => when using it, for "search" functions, try: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/07/whisker-menu-fast-application-launcher.html
<aruns> YankDownUnder: Excellent, thanks :D
<YankDownUnder> aruns, All good, mate.
<aruns> YankDownUnder: So from what I understand, I can choose which desktop environment to boot into on the login screen?
<YankDownUnder> aruns, Yes.
<aruns> YankDownUnder: OK. Does that mean that, if I choose to run XFCE for all subsequent user sessions, even if I have Unity installed my laptop won't be slowed down by having Unity installed?
<YankDownUnder> aruns, You can also add or remove different desktop environments - based on what you "need" or "want"...for me, on servers, I always use the lightest possible desktop - if at all.
<aruns> YankDownUnder: Or should I uninstall Unity once another desktop manager is installed?
<Ben64> you're not slowed down by having anything installed
<ubntukybrd> How can I troubleshoot a keyboard issue? It stops working for a few seconds then goes normal again. dmesg doesn't show anything like the device getting dropped and reattaching
<YankDownUnder> aruns, No mate...but again, you can choose to remove what you do not wish to have - especially if "space" is an issue on the machine
<YankDownUnder> ubntukybrd, Wireless keyboard?
<aruns> I have a 77.6 GB HDD.
<aruns> YankDownUnder: Which Linux distros do you mostly use for servers? Debian?
<ubntukybrd> YankDownUnder: Yes but I tried a wired keyboard and it does the same thing. It's a logitech wireless and the receiver is less than 12" away.
<YankDownUnder> aruns, Well, then space is something for you to think about...if you want to conserve space (albeit not that much) you can choose to remove bits and bobs.
<aruns> Right, OK, thanks :)
<YankDownUnder> ubntukybrd, Disable bluetooth and try again.
<skatelouis> Hi guys, so I got an issue with running with the cd command on the terminal. I do "ls -d */" to show the folder. But when I type in "cd /skatelouis/" it says : "bash: cd: /skatelouis/: No such file or directory". Is it because I'm from /Home, do I need special access?
<aruns> skatelouis: Hi, type pwd. Tell me what the output is.
<aruns> skatelouis: Type pwd in the terminal, that is.
<skatelouis> its "/home"
<ubntukybrd> YankDownUnder:  Done. I'll know in a few minutes if that did the trick.
<aruns> skatelouis: Type cd skatelouis without the leading forward slash
<andrew__> hey
<nacc> skatelouis: cd /skatelouis says to change directory to skatelouis under /
<andrew__> this there a problem with unbuntu 16.04 for raspberry pi?
<aruns> skatelouis: It's because / stands for root, and /skatelouis isn't a root directory.
<skatelouis> skatelouis@skatelouis-Aspire-3830TG:/home$ cd /skatelouis
<skatelouis> bash: cd: /skatelouis: No such file or directory
<aruns> skatelouis: No, cd skatelouis
<andrew__> evrey time i try to update it, it locks up and i have to start over
<nacc> skatelouis: you were told to type it "witout the leading forward slash"
<nacc> *without
<aruns> skatelouis: Don't type in the leading forward slash
<ubntukybrd> YankDownUnder: So far so good. Thanks.
<TikityTik> does lightdm depend on xinit?
<YankDownUnder> ubntukybrd, Coolbeans
<skatelouis> just doing "cd skatelouis"? It removes /home
<k1l_> andrew__: "df -h" is the disk full?
<aruns> skatelouis: You're already in the home folder.
<andrew__> no it was not
<TikityTik> can i make lightdm startup jwm instead for a window manager?
<andrew__> it was a fresh install 16 gb free space
<aruns> skatelouis: Think of it as a relative path.
<skatelouis> skatelouis@skatelouis-Aspire-3830TG:/home$ cd skatelouis
<skatelouis> skatelouis@skatelouis-Aspire-3830TG:~$
<ubntukybrd> YankDownUnder: What's the underlying issue? rf interference or a driver issue?
<aruns> skatelouis: ~ stands for the home directory, which means /home/skatelouis
<andrew__> im on 15 on raspberry pi
<k1l_> andrew__: "df -h | nc termbin.com 9999" in terminal and show the url here.
<aruns> So you're on home/skatelouis now I believe
<skatelouis> its possible
<andrew__> df-h
<aruns> Yeah, if you type pwd in terminal it will confirm
<andrew__> how do i do that
<skatelouis> aruns : you are right
<andrew__> i know how to run the command
<aruns> nacc: By the way, what does ~ stand for again, Tilden or something? I forget.
<andrew__> but how do i put it in this chat
<skatelouis> aruns : Thank you
<nacc> aruns: english word for it is "tilde"
<aruns> skatelouis: No problem.
<YankDownUnder> ubntukybrd, Being that I have the same issue, it would appear to be the case. On THIS machine - my server, the wireless keyboard and mouse work a charm when "bluetooth" is disabled...and I've even disabled it in the BIOS...however, when I turn BT back on, the issues go from "intermittent" to "constant" - so, if that tells you anything - yes, there appears to be a conflict.
<k1l_> <k1l_> andrew__: "df -h | nc termbin.com 9999" in terminal and show the url here.
<aruns> nacc: Thanks. Is there any particular reason the tilde is used to represent the home directory?
<ubntukybrd> YankDownUnder: Gotcha. Thanks a million.
<andrew__> http://termbin.com/qua0
<aruns> nacc: Does this go back to the days of UNIX or something?
<nacc> aruns: i think technically it's shell specific (although they might all use ~). You can use $HOME, too (which is more UNIX, possibly). I'm honestly not sure on the history
<andrew__> i got it
<andrew__> link posted
<nacc> aruns: in fact ~ is documented in `man bash` under 'tilde expansion'
<Guest6972> Bashing-om, just saw your msg, thanks for the reply! If possible can you provide more info. on solution, any likelihood it would break something.
<aruns> nacc: Thanks, I love reading man pages :D
<k1l_> andrew__: ok, there is enough space
<k1l_> andrew__: but i dont know if the /boot is too small. was there an issue listed while updating?
<nacc> aruns: i feel like 99% of my responses here are either reading the man-page first, or quoting it directly :)
 * YankDownUnder remembers when we had "man" pages printed out due to lack of space on the machines
<aruns> :P
<andrew__> when i try to update ubuntu 16.04
<aruns> Do you guys want to hear a bad Matt Damon Linux joke?
<andrew__> it will go go for about 13 minutes
<SchrodingersScat> aruns: that's off topic here, so no, even if someone says yes you're in the wrong channel.
<andrew__> then it will say ubuntu has had a critical software problem
<andrew__> freze
<YankDownUnder> aruns, "Matt Damon" and "Linux" in the same sentence?
<andrew__> wont respond
<aruns> SchrodingersScat: Ubuntu is Linux...?
<andrew__> i pull the power
<andrew__> wont boot
<andrew__> i haveto erase the card
<aruns> YankDownUnder: Yes.
<andrew__> then reimage the whole card
<aruns> What do you get if you cross Matt Damon and shell scripting? Bourne Again.
<k1l_> andrew__: does a 16.04 image work on  reinstall?
<andrew__> yes
<andrew__> it works untill i upgrade it
<YankDownUnder> aruns, Hehehhee...great...
<hggdh> aruns: enough, please. Kep on topic
<Bashing-om> Guest6972: That is but a test .. will not break anything .. if there is an improvement ( might also try 2015 ) we can then make it permanent .
<aruns> hggdh: OK, sorry :P
<andrew__> oddly enough
<andrew__> ubuntu 15 is stable
<EriC^^> aruns: that was a good one :D
<aruns> YankDownUnder: Oh, by the way, going back to desktop environments what's the Cinnamon desktop environment supposed to be like?
<aruns> EriC^^: :D
<hggdh> andrew__: please send in a full sentence. Typing two words per enter does not help people trying to understand you
<YankDownUnder> aruns, It's quite all right - kinda like the old "Gnome2" days. Relatively easy on resource, but more of a hog than XFce
<andrew__> ive got to go i will be back will in about 3 hours will you be one
<aruns> YankDownUnder: Cool.
<aruns> YankDownUnder: By the way, are you a professional sysadmin? You kinda seem like it.
<aruns> YankDownUnder: Just that I want to develop my sysadmin experience but not entirely sure what I am expected to know.
<TikityTik> can i configure lightdm to open a window manager?
<YankDownUnder> aruns, Kinda. I'd prefer to NOT call myself that...just been using OS's for a very very long time...
<aruns> YankDownUnder: Ah, right.
<YankDownUnder> aruns, http://www.tldp.org/LDP/nag/node1.html
<Oldcpv3> Could i ask something?
<aruns> YankDownUnder: Mighty thanks!
<thnaks> my install of ubuntu does not have the tun module
<thnaks> I cant figure out how ot install it
<Oldcpv3> oh wait, this is the wrong place... lol
<YankDownUnder> Oldcpv3, What's up?
<Oldcpv3> I would like to ask to advertise my forum....
<Oldcpv3> link is http://doomxtreme.net16.net/index.php
<thnaks> has anyone else experienced this?
<k1l_> Oldcpv3: no advertising, thanks
<OerHeks> Oldcpv3, please don't spam, thanks
<YankDownUnder> Oldcpv3, Ah...right oh...reckon you should check in some other channels...hmm...?
<OerHeks> stupid doom
<TikityTik> can i configure lightdm to open a window manager?
<Oldcpv3> use gnome?
<Oldcpv3> i'm with a half-baked lxde, i need to use cli to restart, log off, etc
<YankDownUnder> TikityTik, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM
<OerHeks> TikityTik, sure, default session https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM
<TikityTik> ah, i see it now
<TikityTik> what is the most lightweight display manager?
<TikityTik> because i'm using somethign super light weight which is jwm
<Oldcpv3> lxde?
<TikityTik> also will using lightdm take up ram even if it starts a jwm session?
<TikityTik> this laptop that i'm working on only has 512 DDR2 ram
<TikityTik> and is single core 1.7 Ghz
<TikityTik> so i need to go LIGHT
<Oldcpv3> uh huh
<genii> openbox
<Oldcpv3> use cli
<YankDownUnder> TikityTik, You can always setup the system to boot to a console, then you login, then you can start your X session from there...so that bypasses the requirement for a "session manager"/"greeter" - and you have heaps of control over what "wm" you prefer...(like back in the old days)
<OerHeks> DE <> WM
<genii> TikityTik: So then no window manager, start openbox by CLI
<Bashing-om> TikityTik: Lubuntu is a faster, more lightweight and energy saving variant of Ubuntu using LXDE, the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. It is targeted at "normal" PC and laptop users running on low-spec hardware.
<Oldcpv3> http://doomxtreme.net16.net/
<TikityTik> Bashing-om: I installed lubuntu core, this channel is more active so i'm here
<TikityTik> YankDownUnder: how would i do that automatically this is for my grandma
<YankDownUnder> TikityTik, You would setup a script to automatically start X after the login.
<TikityTik> ah
<TikityTik> ah how can i get an automatic login?
<YankDownUnder> TikityTik, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomXSession
<craptalk> how can i download video on ubuntu using wget? the source is not from youtube
<TikityTik> YankDownUnder: don't i need a service after i disable lightdm?
<craptalk> what command line should i use?
<TikityTik> craptalk: ctrl+alt+t
<OerHeks> craptalk, if it is a stream, find a streamrecorder
<craptalk> it is from facebook that someone uploaded a video there
<craptalk> OerHeks: how can i do it?
<YankDownUnder> TikityTik, You set up your system to boot to the "cli" - to the console. By doing that, you don't require a "service" to do anything. You then create a custom script to automatically start X after the user logs in. That being said, you've trimmed heaps of resource from the entire system as well.
<OerHeks> craptalk, oh facebook, dunno
<craptalk> i cant use wget -c 'http://url'
<craptalk> i just get the html file instead
<craptalk> anyway, i got the link source, i thought it would that easy, but i dont get the video
<TikityTik> craptalk:  just use flash downloader add on firefox
<craptalk> TikityTik: whats that name?
<TikityTik> craptalk: "Flash and Video Download"
<TikityTik> YankDownUnder: you mean by creating this .xinitrc, the systme will boot to the "cli"?
<sponix> craptalk: http://www.d-series.org/forums/attachments/engine-building/83682d1426219852-d17a2-goal-230bhp-28u644z.jpg
<craptalk> sponix: whats that?
<garrettr> How can I get a list of the packages that are included by default in an Ubuntu install?
<YankDownUnder> TikityTik, No. That is not what I meant. Let's do this step by step: Firstly, you need to remove the "session manager" - Light-DM or whatever - and the system needs to be configured to boot to the console. Secondly, you then have to create a "startx" script for starting your preferred window manager. Thirdly, you then have to create a script that is automatically started once the user logs in. Right? So those are the steps, and
<YankDownUnder> that's what you need to do to get what you're asking for. Easy as.
<sponix> garrettr: I think dpkg -l does _Something_
<garrettr> e.g. "What packages are included in a default install of Ubuntu 14.04.4"?
<garrettr> Is that what this is? http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntu-14.04.4-desktop-amd64.manifest
<craptalk> TikityTik: thanks for the add-on
<OerHeks> garrettr, those are available in the iso, not installed per se
<TikityTik> YankDownUnder: I haven o idea how to make it boot to the console and where you automatically login
<sponix> garrettr: That looks like it  ;)
<YankDownUnder> TikityTik, Google. It is your friend.
<garrettr> OerHeks: Right, but if a file were _not_ included in the manifest, I could reasonably assume it would not be present in a default install, correct?
<garrettr> Also, I can only find .manifest files for the desktop distribution. Where are the manifests for the server distribution?
<OerHeks> garrettr, http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/Mirrors/releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-16.04-server-amd64.list
<OerHeks> or any other mirror
<TikityTik> not finding anything on autologin for grub
<craptalk> is it stable enough to use itunes on ubuntu? last time i was using it on playLinux, and it got stuck often
<OerHeks> TikityTik, that is what a lightdm does for you, why do you put your grandma up with lubuntu-core?
<TikityTik> because her laptop is very bad
<OerHeks> craptalk,  check the wineHQ database
<TikityTik> and i'm trying to make it fast enough for her
<OerHeks> is is like your chatname, crap.
<craptalk> OerHeks: what you mean?
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<craptalk> OerHeks: what you mean by saying something about my name?
<k1l> craptalk: since apple doesnt ship a linux app you need to use wine. ask the wine guys about issues with that program and wine.
<OerHeks> oh dear, offended
<craptalk> OerHeks: nah i am just kidding
<craptalk> k1l: yeah you are right. but i dont know it's just like sometimes the features dont work well at some points
<OerHeks> *if* itunes would work, apple gives an update to undo the access
<k1l> craptalk: but ubuntu doesnt matter since there is no native program. ask in #winehq about it
<craptalk> alright
<mankeletor> hey what's the name of font viewer?
<mankeletor> i need to install it on lubuntu
<OerHeks> mankeletor, maybe font-manager?
<yw> YankDownUnder - update, turn MTU off and back on for auto, rebooted and all is back to normal :) gracious!
<mankeletor> OerHeks, thanks a lot!
<capum321> Building monodevelop from source -> http://www.monodevelop.com/developers/building-monodevelop/#linux . What is missing? http://dpaste.com/2W3KN63]
<nacc> capum321: probably ask the mono developers? if you want, you can pastebin the configure file itself and i can try and look
<OerHeks> capum321, maybe this page is any help http://askubuntu.com/questions/418343/cannot-build-monodevelop-from-source
<nacc> capum321: just like yesterday, `apt-cache search sharp2` shows several packages
<kb> hello
<TikityTik> damnit, i screwed up my tt1
<TikityTik> tty1
<TikityTik> it doesn't even go into a prompt anymore
<kb> beyler
<kb> ananizi sikeyim
<kb> yes brotherlar
<k1l> !tr | kb
<ubottu> kb: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<capum321> nacc http://dpaste.com/34BP044 paste here.. no luck with mono developers today!
<capum321> OerHeks: thanks will take a look
<capum321> nacc: so I have to check for the correct sharp2 ?
<capum321> desktop or cli?
<TikityTik> I screwed up my tty1, there's not login
<TikityTik> there is no login. it just simply shows the end of the startup check
<nacc> capum321: what?
<capum321> nacc the config.log?
<nacc> capum321: you know how to debug these failures?
<nacc> capum321: you look for the string that's emitted and see what it's looking for. Then try to satisfy that requirement.
<nacc> capum321: but in any case, you don't even need to do that here, the configure clearly states you're missing gnome-sharp-2.0
<nacc> capum321: apt-cache search sharp | grep gnome
<nacc> capum321: and you see a package called 'gnome-sharp2'. Install that, probably.
<capum321> nacc: all right
<nacc> capum321: but, tbh, if you are not able to debug this on your own, you probably don't want to be building this yourself
<capum321> nacc: am I even typing it correctly the configure parameters?
<capum321> nacc: actually i am secure on this... it's just I want someone to double check before doing anything...
<nacc> capum321: i have no idea on the configure parameters, sorry
<capum321> $ ./configure --prefix="pkg-config --variable=prefix mono"  double quotes don't work?
<capum321> ` acute sign works
<capum321> why is that
<nacc> capum321: uh, because `` spawns a shell to get the output of a command, "" puts that string verbatim
<nacc> capum321: very seriously, i don't think you should be building this yourself
<capum321> don't say that. i already lost to much time not practicing code and troubleshooting this heck instead
<capum321> anyway. I feel comfortable if need to clean install
<nacc> capum321: iirc, doesn't mono ship a full tarball that has all the deps installed (from the page you linked to)? why not just use that?
<capum321> i am sure i extract the tarball and run $ ./configure on it top folder
<capum321> nacc didn't use git clone.
<nacc> capum321: what?
<nacc> capum321: i didn't a single time mention git
<capum321> nacc: there are two options tarball or git
<capum321> nacc: there are no other option
<TikityTik> Fixed my problem by systemctl enable getty@tty1.service
<nacc> capum321: right, i don't really care, tbh -- ask monodevelop folks how to build their stuff
<capum321> nacc: that's just excelent to hear
<nacc> capum321: you're fully outside ubuntu support; i and others have told you how to get whatever deps you need
<capum321> that's terrible because every distro channels are so restrictive. even though it's about building a package and the output should be generic!
<Garo> Hello!
<Garo> How to open encrypted home on LiveCD?
<nacc> capum321: this is an ubuntu support channel, and you're not building a package (which would imply an ubuntu package). you're building a tarball of some project. Talk to that *that* project for support
<Garo> sudo ecryptfs-recover-private INFO: Searching for encrypted private directories (this might take a while)... find: ‘/run/user/999/gvfs’: Permission denied find: File system loop detected; ‘/sys/kernel/debug/pinctrl’ is part of the same file system loop as ‘/sys/kernel/debug’.
<capum321> would pass on your mind, one had truly being in such channels and a lot of other related channels seeking help? am I really disturbing?
<Garo> Hey?
<Ben64> well, i might not boot next time, got this message during dist-upgrade ... "The GRUB boot loader was previously installed to a disk that is no longer present, or whose unique identifier has changed for some reason."
<OerHeks> maybe you don't have cryptsetup installed on the liveiso
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install cryptsetup
<k1l> capum321: you were told several times how to solve it. ubuntu ships the depencies but you want it the very complicated way, which is not the ubuntu way. so ask the mono project how to solve their issue.
<capum321> k1l: actually i was told to install 6.0 from source by on user at #mono
<capum321> ¬¬
<Ben64> capum321: then why come here for support doing that
<capum321> for support? double check? learning stuff?
<Ben64> in this channel you'd be told something like "sudo apt-get install monodevelop"
<capum321> ben64 believe me, i have tried two possible ways by that option
<capum321> I wanted you to surprise me!
<Ben64> capum321: ??
<capum321> haha
<nacc> capum321: their pages have exactly the steps they recommend for installing/building monodevelop on Ubuntu. You seemed to have chosen to ignore their own guide(s).
<capum321> not true. i have stop at stone during the path
<capum321> so I dig around here
<capum321> like so
<nacc> capum321: so you're using their repository and everything?
<capum321> yes indeed
#ubuntu 2016-06-23
<nacc> capum321: their .deb repository? not their source repository.
<capum321> yes, xamarin ppa repository, linux repository as well it's older though
<nacc> capum321: does that repo support 16.04?
<capum321> trusty's i believe
<nacc> capum321: and you're on 14.04?
<capum321> yes
<capum321> actually their repository is http://www.mono-project.com/docs/getting-started/install/linux/#debian-ubuntu-and-derivatives
<capum321> debian wheezy
<capum321> ?
<neldogz> hey guys, anyone use wireless cards on their desktops with Ubuntu?
<equipo_> hola perras
<equipo_> respondan ps coñoooo
<k1l> capum321: #mono for help with that. its really out of scope of this channel.
<jimmyy> no girls in here too
<kylerasp> im tryint to set up a permanent route on my raspberry pi on ubuntu mate
<kylerasp> ive tried editing the etc/network/interfaces file
<kylerasp> but it only adds the route if i start the system the restart networking
<kylerasp> how can i get the route added on start up
<kylerasp> then restart networking*
<fsh> Hi guys, is anybody able to help me with an install on my mbp?
<fsh> I keep getting missing operating system when I try to boot into it
<fsh> I've formatted the HD and only have what the installer recommended. no dual boot
<jaggz> my knockd seems to disappear periodically..
<kylerasp> Anyone got advice?
<jaggz> seems like a bad setup if it doesn't restart
<wuseman> kylerasp: route?
<kylerasp> wuseman: What do you mean?
<jaggz> kylerasp, hmm.. it's not paying attention to routes in interfaces when you do if.up or whatever?
<jaggz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/168033/how-to-set-static-routes-in-ubuntu-server
<wuseman> ah sorry, meant static route?
<kylerasp> I've only added the line "up route add -net <ip>/16 gw <ip> dev wlan0
<kylerasp> "
<kylerasp> not the others
<kylerasp> jaggz: I'll try to add the others and see if it works, how should I change them to let it work on wlan0
<jaggz> same thing but in wlan0 section in interfaces I'd think
<kylerasp> jaggz: I have to have a section for it?
<kylerasp> jaggz: the last line of my file (without the up route) is just iface lo inet loopback
<jaggz> hmm.. I'm not sure..
<jaggz> try it?
<kylerasp> I added "auto wlan0    iface wlan0 inet static    up route add -net <ip>/16 gw <ip> dev wlan0
<kylerasp> "
<kylerasp> my card is now unmanaged XD
<kylerasp> let me  remove those lines
<jaggz> sorry.. not sure
<kylerasp> grr lol
<blackMatrix_NY> ubuntu yay
<blackMatrix_NY> ping
<katronix> Hey all, in Ubuntu for PHP7, what is the php7-curl package called? its not php7-curl
<sponix> php5-curl - CURL module for php5
<sponix> Not seeing php7, Just 5
<Ben64> php-curl
<katronix> I'll try that Ben64, thanks
<SchrodingersScat> !info php-curl | katronix
<ubottu> katronix: php-curl (source: php-defaults (35ubuntu6)): CURL module for PHP [default]. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.0+35ubuntu6 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 11 kB
<KT_Volt> Xjoin #bitcoin
<katronix> I realize this isn't the php channel, however I've installed php-curl, however my script still tells me that curl_init is not found. Any suggestions?
<ripper> hi
<ripper> hello?
<katronix> hi ripper
<_3925> I just installed Ubuntu onto a Windows XP machine. When I run "ip link", I see lo and enp0s25. When I run "ifconfig enp0s25" I can't find an IP. Does my computer have an IP?
<ripper> just checking this hexchat thingy out
<ripper> lol @ that question
<katronix> _3925 if your online, then yes :)
<_3925> Different computer
<ripper> you ip-less dude like a ghost
<ripper> lol
<_3925> I can't connect to an Ethernet connection is the problem
<ripper> missing driver?
<_3925> I thought I was supposed to find an IP even if there were broken drivers
<katronix> _3925: what does ipconfig return? (put it on something like pastebin)
<ripper> so you can only conncet through wifi?
<_3925> I can't connect through wifi either
<ripper> heres what ya got to do get a glass of water and some sailt
<ripper> dip one end of your routers eathernet wire into the glass
<_3925> :p
<somsip> !behelpful | ripper
<ubottu> ripper: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<ripper> lolll
<_3925> ipconfig?
<ripper> pff i thought it was a good idea to try
<katronix> _3925: ipconfig will tell you what IP the devices are using
<blackMatrix_NY> ipconfig -a
<_3925> ah
<_3925> No command 'ipconfig'
<_3925> I can run ifconfig
<katronix> _3925, run it on the linux machine
<katronix> Can anyone help me with my php-curl issue?
<_3925> What do you mean? I'm running it in terminal on the computer running Ubuntu
<vm096_> katronix
<ripper> dont say his name in vain
<vm096_> what is your problem?
<vm096_> exactly
<vm096_> phpinfo();
<katronix> vm096_: I've installed php-curl, however the script still says php doesn't recognize curl_init
<somsip> katronix: did you restart apache?
<vm096_> try to enable some extencion?
<vm096_> apache?
<vm096_> extension*
<katronix> vm096_: ah that's what I needed ) thanks
<vm096_> when did you install php?
<vm096_> ok
<ripper> you pulled it off vm096 well done ...welll done
<_3925> Here is the output of ifconfig http://pastebin.com/wQu3qvDv
<katronix> err actually somsip thanks, thats what I needed
<somsip> katronix: np
<basel> hi
<basel> i am new user
<basel> hello
<somsip> basel: do you have a support question?
<basel> no
<basel> thanks
<somsip> basel: ok - this is the support channel. If you just want to talk about ubuntu, type "/join #ubuntu-offtopic"
<Bashing-om> !manual | basel Have you seen:
<ubottu> basel Have you seen:: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<basel> ok
<basel> any system problem you help me to solve it?
<somsip> basel: we try
<basel> ok
<vm096_>  "/join #ubuntu-offtopic"
<vm096_> cant access
<somsip> vm096_: no space before it, no quotes
<Bashing-om> basel: Also worthwile: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Trusty If you are on 16.04 .. there are a lot of difference however .
<basel> ok
<ripper> 16.4 is unstable
<basel> so how i can chat with people here
<somsip> basel: join the offtopic channel if it's about ubuntu or use...
<somsip> !alis | basel
<ubottu> basel: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<ripper> took for ever to inststall kali tools on 16.04
<ripper> made me drink a lot of vodka
<basel> ok
<Bashing-om> basel: Our "chat" is #ubuntu-offtopic. this channel is support .
<basel> thank you so much
<_3925> I'm having some problems using an Ethernet connection. I just installed Ubuntu. Here are the outputs of ifconfig and ip link http://pastebin.com/jvwfsr7S
<_3925> I think maybe my (other) computer doesn't have an IP assigned
<vm096_> _3925, are you on hp laptop?
<_3925> No
<vm096_> ok
<_3925> I installed Ubuntu onto a Windows XP PC
<vm096_> very old hw?
<vm096_> ubuntu 16.xx?
<_3925> It's release 16.04
<_3925> codename xenial
<vm096_> and you hardware machine
<_3925> It's about 7 years old
<vm096_> is old, thats why use xp?
<_3925> Yeah
<vm096_> yeah
<vm096_> ok
<vm096_> did you try another release?
<_3925> It had an IP before though
<vm096_> like 12?
<_3925> Haven't tried any other releases.
<_3925> I'll do that though. Thanks
<vm096_> pls if you can
<vm096_> I have a problem like that
<vm096_> on old machines with amd processor
<vm096_> solved with version 12
<Aggraxis> Good evening! :)
<clueful> I have my own private NAT network at work, and was thinking about setting up a vpn so that I could access it as though I'm in my office.  I have an ubuntu server machine acting as my router/firewall, would it be hard to set up a VPN on that machine so that I could connect from home via osX / linux /windows?
<somsip> clueful: this has some guidance https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openvpn.html
<bipul> !info php7
<ubottu> Package php7 does not exist in xenial
<bipul> !info php7.0
<ubottu> php7.0 (source: php7.0): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 7.0.4-7ubuntu2.1 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 9 kB
<vm096> try to install
<vm096> sudo apt-get install php7.0-curl
<Aggraxis> I have a yubikey neo with some gpg subkeys baked in. I normally work in windows with putty and gpg4win, and SSH authentication works fine. gpg--card-status, encrypting, signing, etc. all works there. I am working from a dual-boot install of ubuntu 16.04 (mate), and I noticed that I couldn't get SSH to pick up on the key in my 'smartcard'. I ran through some usual suspect stuff I ran into once before with 69-yubikey.rules and
<Aggraxis> 70-u2f.rules for udev, the .bashrc stuff to pick up on the ssh_auth_sock pointing at the gpg agent, disabling gnome keyring with the 2 .startup files, and eyeballing the sshcontrol file in .gnupg. I could get gpg --card-status working, sign, and encrypt stuff. SSH kept saying the agent was refusing the connection. Then I decided in the meantime to get thunderbird and enigmail going. funny thing here. If I fire up thunderbird
<Aggraxis> and decrypt a message my SSH stuff starts working like a charm. It will not work after a reboot until I go read a gpg-encrypted message again in enigmail. any ideas?
<vekz> Hello
<Aggraxis> (yikes)
<bipul> !info php7.0
<ubottu> php7.0 (source: php7.0): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 7.0.4-7ubuntu2.1 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 9 kB
<kylerasp> jaggz: figured it out
<kylerasp> jaggz: threw in commands to add the route in rc.local and then restart the network
<bipul> !info libapache2-mod-php5
<ubottu> Package libapache2-mod-php5 does not exist in xenial
<bipul> !info libapache2-mod-php7
<ubottu> Package libapache2-mod-php7 does not exist in xenial
<bipul> !info libapache2-mod-php7.0
<ubottu> libapache2-mod-php7.0 (source: php7.0): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (Apache 2 module). In component main, is optional. Version 7.0.4-7ubuntu2.1 (xenial), package size 1242 kB, installed size 3880 kB
<vm096> ubuttu, was u with problem to install php7-curl?
<bipul> !info php5-mysql
<ubottu> Package php5-mysql does not exist in xenial
<vm096> ubottu*
<bipul> !info php7.0-mysql
<ubottu> php7.0-mysql (source: php7.0): MySQL module for PHP. In component main, is optional. Version 7.0.4-7ubuntu2.1 (xenial), package size 127 kB, installed size 442 kB
<vm096> what do you need? ubottu
<OerHeks> bipul, /msg the bot please
<somsip> vm096: you are talking to the bot
<bipul> Oh sorry
<vm096> what that mean?
<somsip> !bot | vekz
<ubottu> vekz: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<sypher> !bot | vm096
<ubottu> vm096: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<clueful> somsip: That looks like a helpful resource...and I'll definitely read it as well as other relevant man pages...I was curious to get an opinion from someone who has done it before if it is relatively easy or if it ends up being a real pain to get right (and to what extent it is a security problem)
<somsip> clueful: not done it myself so I can't help
<vm096> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vm096> ok
<vm096> I think I get it
<Aggraxis> my experience with openvpn is from an embedded appliance standpoint, but generally speaking so long as you keep your certificates/keys properly secured you're good to go.
<bipul> I do not see  php7.0-imagick in xenial? why?
<clueful> Aggraxis: is it hard to get set up...the page posted makes it look doable perhaps, but is at least somewhat intimidating to me
<clueful> Aggraxis: I assume there isn't a gui utility to help get things configured...
<Aggraxis> it's a real handful the first time you do it, but there are lots of guides on setting it up, making certs, etc.
<Aggraxis> i'm more of a routing/switching guy, some programming (from my college days), and more comfortable in windows than linux. i managed to pull it off by following the instructions.
<vekz> How would I use a variable to edit a line in a file? For example if $var1 is set to "Duck", when the script run it changes "Dog" to "Duck" or whatever it's set to?
<Aggraxis> if anything the learning experience should prove valuable. don't let the apparent complexity scare you off.
<somsip> !info php-imagick | bipul
<ubottu> bipul: php-imagick (source: php-imagick): Provides a wrapper to the ImageMagick library. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.0~rc6-1ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 89 kB, installed size 420 kB
<bipul> Also php7.0-memcache is not a available
<Aggraxis> mind you last time i set one of these up was 3 years ago.
<somsip> !info php-memcached | bipul
<ubottu> bipul: php-memcached (source: php-memcached): memcached extension module for PHP5, uses libmemcached. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0-51-ge573a6e+2.2.0-2build2 (xenial), package size 36 kB, installed size 118 kB
<somsip> bipul: (unless you realy mean "memcache")
<bipul> Yes, but what does it mean optional? here?
<somsip> bipul: I dont understand your question
<bipul> I checked with ubottu and i did not found the package, but here you pointed me this packages as  "In component universe, is optional"  what does that mean?
<somsip> bipul: it means you only have to install it if you want. it's not a dependency for php7
<bipul> oh ok.
<vekz> can I use sed to do something like this? sed 's/$var1/$var2/' file1?
<somsip> vekz: sed -i will work on the file
<bipul> vekz: Yes you can
<vekz> Alright, I'll try doing that again.
<bipul> But you have to give hard substitution " " this one
<somsip> vekz: backup the file in case it doesnt do what you want...
<vekz> So "" instead of ''?
<bipul> vekz: sed -i "s/$Pattern/$Replacement/' file
<bipul> vekz: sed -i "s/$Pattern/$Replacement/" file
<vekz> alright that's probably what I was doing wrong then.
<bipul> !info php7-ming
<ubottu> Package php7-ming does not exist in xenial
<bipul> !info php7.0-ming
<ubottu> Package php7.0-ming does not exist in xenial
<somsip> !info php-ming | bipul
<ubottu> bipul: Package php-ming does not exist in xenial
<somsip> unexpected
<bipul> somsip: Let me report this one :D
<OerHeks>  no longer bundled with PHP as of PHP 5.3.0 http://php.net/manual/en/ming.install.php
<ghort> anyone know how to tell if a usb key is bricked? i plug it in and it just gets hot, its not mounting
<OerHeks> that could well be the symptoms of a bricked usb key
<SchrodingersScat> would lsusb give clues?
<ghort> lsusb is the same before and after i plug it in
<ghort> nothing different in /dev/ either
<wuseman> Aha, i would try 'sudo dmsg -c" plug in the device into the USB port wait for 30 seconds then type dmesg
<wuseman> and post the final outpack back to us and hopefully we can answer ;p
<wuseman> outpack lol, output ofc ;p
<ghort> lol ok, trying...
<lirik> hello. I have a strange trouble. all time interface language after reboot reset from Ukrainian to English. Why?
<somsip> lirik: I had this on lubuntu where it would not change the default lang to /etc/default/locale when using system preferences. Editing that file manually fixed it.
<wuseman> ghort: you got any intressing answer from the dmesg?
<ghort> zip
<ghort> no output at all
<wuseman> Aha, then i would guess its broken and i assume you are sure the port working.
<lirik> somsip: I opened this file. but everywhere in this language already set to uk_UA.UTF-8
<somsip> lirik: and is that what it should be for Ukrainian?
<lirik> somsip:yes
<somsip> lirik: what about for LANG?
<lirik> somsip: LANG="uk_UA.UTF-8"
<somsip> lirik: surely that's english? wouldnt you need ru_UA?
<somsip> lirik: though you may need to generate that locale if it is correct
<lirik> First time I loaded systemit was ok. Then after reboot my system interface language setted up to English. I fixed it by manually in preferences changed to russian, then reboot and then change to Ukrain and reboot. after that it was fine. But again to next reboot -_-
<lirik> somsip: I can`t do it all time :D
<somsip> lirik: like I said, I had a problem with Lubuntu not keeping changes made to language preferences. May not be the same issue but sounds similar. But AIUI, if  you have LANG=uk_* you will see everything in English. And it is, and you are.
<lirik> somsip:so, what i shall do?
<somsip> lirik: I would backup /etc/default/locale, change LANG=ru_UA.UTF-8 and see if it works. Might not be the best way of doing it so maybe best to get some other ideas.
<lirik> somsip: Well, I will try it. No choice) thanks.
<sponix> Anyone have experience trying to get "Happy Wheels" Windows version to play on Linux ?
<John__> hi
<somsip> !winehq | sponix
<ubottu> sponix: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
 * sponix has a great idea.. Thinks he will join #winehq and ask around ;)
<OerHeks> or check playonlinux
<vekz> awesome. Got it all working. Thanks :)
<lirik> somsip: well, it still english)
<somsip> lirik: hmm :-( Oh well, worth a try and no harm done
<lirik> I noticed what in language setting all time in "language for menus and windows" panel after reboot left active only English.
<arooni> hey folks;  i'd like to get a backup agent for ubuntu that can connect to AWS and perhaps AWS Glacier.  Ideally works with is compatible with Arq which i have running on my mac.  Any suggestions?
<arooni> 14.04 if it matters right now
<goddard> can i install the yakkety kernel in 16.04
<sponix> goddard: the Who/What ?
<goddard> the 16.10 kernel in 16.04
<Ben64> goddard: when 16.10 comes out, yeah
<OerHeks> do you really need  a mainline kernel??
<sponix> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kernel-ppa/ppa
<sponix> That is what I do for my Kernel(s)
<goddard> sponix: cool
<W00dP3ck3r> What's a mainline kernel? OerHeks
<OerHeks> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<sponix> goddard: Strike that from the record.. I got the wrong PPA   :P
<OerHeks> just for testing
<goddard> OerHeks: but the testing ppa is missing some patches?
<W00dP3ck3r> thanks OerHeks
<goddard> the 16.04 kernel has some bug preventing suspending my laptop
<sponix> goddard: Actually the PPA I listed should work for you.. I am back on Linux Mint 17.3 that is based on Trusty 14.04   ;)
<OerHeks> if you happen to know what kernel version has the patch, might work.
<Al1> Looking for assistance with a CUPS issue in 16.04. My printer won't work any longer and I need to reload it.
<wuseman> Al1: what dmesg telling you about the printer?
<Al1> There was an error stating file not found in the cups directory. I had several jobs in the queue, and mistakenly deleted the printer. Looking to reload it to start over.
<_3925> I just installed Ubuntu 12.10 on my ~7 year old Windows XP PC. Neither WIFI nor Ethernet connection work. Here are the outputs to "ifconfig" and "lspci". It looks like the computer doesn't have an IP. Is that so?
<somsip> _3925: you were given bad advice to use an older version. Did you install 16.04 originally>
<_3925> yep
<_3925> Should I go back to 16?
<_3925> (I had the same issue on 16)
<wuseman> lol ya you got an very bad advice bro.
<wuseman> have you loaded the right modules?
<_3925> :|
<somsip> _3925: I would say so. But first, what chipset are the ethernet/wifi ports using?
<_3925> I'm not sure
<wuseman> _3925: try lspci and see if you can find the devices
<somsip> _3925: sudo lshw -C network
<_3925> Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82562V-2 10/100 Network Connection (rev 02(
<_3925> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<wuseman> Whats the problem, you cant get any ip?
<somsip> _3925: the first result I find suggests that is old and people are having problems with that http://askubuntu.com/questions/712808/ubuntu-linux-kernel-4-2-0-can-i-setup-the-ethernet-driver-for-intel-82562v-2-o
<_3925> I thought I should be able to see the IP when I run ifconfig
<wuseman> When you runned the livedvd did you get any IP then?
<_3925> Is that a command?
<W00dP3ck3r> wuseman, runned? :p
<somsip> W00dP3ck3r: not everyone here uses English as their first language. Show some respect
<Al1> dmesg lists a plethora of information, but I haven't found my printer (HP Officejet 4630) listed anywhere...yet. It is (was) configured both USB and Wireless.
<W00dP3ck3r> wuseman, sorry bro
<wuseman> Ya, man its fine haha. _3925 no thats the cd/dvd you installing from, you can either "try ubuntu" or choose "install ubuntu" - If you wanna try you can "try " ubuntu and see if you any ip.
<wuseman> aha Al1 you can grep the information like dmesg | grep HP next time, sorry for that
<somsip> 8/wc
<_3925> oh I installed ubuntu
<_3925> I had an IP before I installed Ubuntu
<wuseman> Ya, reboot the system and try boot from the usb/cd again and choose "try ubuntu" or whatever it says and see if it works. its pre-installed so you can try
<_3925> OK
<_3925> thx
<somsip> _3925: solution for a very similar problem here - for debian, but worth working through http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=121573
<somsip> !pm | W00dP3ck3r
<ubottu> W00dP3ck3r: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<W00dP3ck3r> somsip, is PM not allowed in this channel?
<somsip> W00dP3ck3r: as the factoid says. And I dont respond to PMs
<Al1> USB 2-4: Manufacturer: HP
<W00dP3ck3r> Ok buddy ... Well, I have a question not specific to Ubuntu, but this Channel. How do  you propose I put forth my question? Thanks
<_3925> The solution from that thread for debian didn't workj
<Ben64> W00dP3ck3r: #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<somsip> !guidelines | W00dP3ck3r (read this to make sure your question is not covered, else ask in offtopic)
<ubottu> W00dP3ck3r (read this to make sure your question is not covered, else ask in offtopic): The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<_3925> I'm going to try instead of install
<somsip> _3925: shame - worth a try
<wuseman> _3925: try ubuntu with the livedvd and see if you get proper drivers from that pre-moded kernel
<_3925> eyah
<_3925> yeah
<W00dP3ck3r> Thanks somsip and Ben64
<wuseman> And if that works we will find an solution, hilight me when u are back if it works
<user_z> hola
<wuseman> Hey
<W00dP3ck3r> Hi, need suggestion on a note-taking app which can sync up with my google account? thanks
<user_z> hablas  español
<Ben64> !es | user_z
<ubottu> user_z: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<wuseman> Al1: hows it going with the printer btw?
<reisio> W00dP3ck3r: to what aspect of a google account
<user_z> gracia broth
<vm096> user_z que nececitas?
<user_z> solo nesesito activar tor en backbox
<W00dP3ck3r> reisio, um not sure, something google drive... and to be honest doesn't have to be a google account in particular ... any online reliable service and best if there is an android app for it
<user_z> ?
<reisio> that's a tall order
<reisio> it might be simplest to get a generic note taking android app, and a generic cron-able sftp client for android
<reisio> and combine with any decent host
<xangua> W00dP3ck3r: Google tasks/calendar should sync with your Android device I guess
<Al1> I tried to find it using the URL, but I get a CUPS internal error.
<W00dP3ck3r> xangua, so how to use that on my desktop? I am using Xenial MATE 64 bit
<Al1> It does work in a Virtualbox Windows 10 session as USB, but can't find it in Ubuntu
<wuseman> you cant find the printer in your ubuntu install?
<wuseman> didnt dmesg tell you that it found the hp printer?
<user_z> carajo no entiendo nada del ingles
<sponix> goddard: You get your Kernel issues resolved ?
<Al1> No. There is an entry in the dmesg for HP as USB, but I can't find it in system settings.
<vm096> oh yo no se
<vm096> tor browser?
<wuseman> ?
<Al1> System settings/printers reports no printers ; since I deleted it I understand that. If I try to add it using URL, CUPS gives me an internal error. If I try network printer, it requests a password, which I'm not aware of. It's not my Linux system password.
<Megalathesaurus> hey
<reisio> hey mega
<Megalathesaurus> how you doing?
<Al1> I think CUPS is corrupt after the latest system upgrade. Any way to reload just that?
<wuseman> Al1: nah it cant report any printer if its not found. Have you reloaded the module for the printer?
<hongliangsam> do anybody have using latern?it seems doent work
<Al1> Don't know how. Any suggestions?
<Al1> Sorry. I'm a relative newbie to Linux.
<wuseman> Its fine man everyone have been there, whats the model number?
<Al1> Hp OfficeJet 4630
<wuseman> btw, whats lsmod | grep usb gives?
<wuseman> for output
<Al1> Only have entry for logitech, which I presume is the mouse and keyboard
<wuseman> Ok
<wuseman> Lets troubleshoot then
<Al1> Great, Thanks!
<wuseman> Al1: let us begin here: type 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' and when you gonna unplug the usb cable you should see any message, and then replug it
<wuseman> Is it quiet or you getting any response?
<arooni> anyone have any suggestions for backup agent for ubuntu 14.04 to backup to amazon s3 galcier?
<Al1> response
<wuseman> Great, thats awesome.
<wuseman> hp-info -i and choose the printer
<Al1> not installed
<Al1> installing
<wuseman> Perfect.
<wuseman> Hopefully it works now
<Al1> no device found that supports this feature
<wuseman> aha.
<wuseman> try lpinfo -v is it not detected still from the CUPS?
<somsip> arooni: I'm not seeing anything that offers this out of the box, but you could use any backup solution with s3fs-fuse or some other way of mounting a bucket that has a policy attached to push out to long-term and glaciar storage. I find a github project that allows restoring of Arq backups, but not saving in the same format. So, nothing official
<arooni> somsip shame; id love the same features of arq but on ubuntu
<Al1> CUPS has it listed now!
<arooni> somsip if im already using arq to backup ; would there be any point to sort of moutning the ubuntu drive on my mac comptuer how (network mount) and then using arq to backup?
<wuseman> We moving foward.
<somsip> arooni: if someone has made an Arq-restore then it's not a irreversible encryption scheme in use. Maybe there is something out there
<Al1> Installed and tested OK. You da Man!
<wuseman> Enjoy man
<somsip> arooni: https://github.com/asimihsan/arqinator
<Al1> Thanks!!!
<wuseman> You welcome:)
<somsip> arooni: I guess you could map the drive from OSX and include it in the backup collection, but that's outside the scope of ubuntu support
<arooni> somsip i think getting backup working indepdently of osx would be ideal
<Skitzo> Boop
<arooni> that way it would backup over any connection
<Skitzo> Sorry. Girlfriend... 😐
<somsip> arooni: Personally, I would reach out to the developers of arqinator and https://sreitshamer.github.io/arq_restore/
<bear_> hey
<bear_> Question
<bear_> A very strange one
<somsip> bear_: on one line please
<bear_> Lets say I GPU passthrough my main gpu (my only) to a VM, when the vm shuts down can it release it to the host?
<reisio> bear_: it's unlikely to have ever been monopolizing it
<bear_> reisio, I want to go a full PCI-E passthrough
<bear_> So the Guest sees it natively
<reisio> but yes, I can't imagine it wouldn't be made available to the host
<bear_> Even after I release?
<reisio> hrmm?
<reisio> try it and see
<bear_> I was abouto ask a question
<bear_> But I feel it would be better off done with pfsense...
<reisio> far out
<bipul> !info mysql-server
<ubottu> mysql-server (source: mysql-5.7): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.7.12-0ubuntu1.1 (xenial), package size 9 kB, installed size 155 kB
<priuon> Hello. I am using xubuntu on my laptop and df shows me 90GB free space on a partition I use for /home but transmission gives an ERROR no disc space. What is the problem?
<wuseman> Problably target path, check the settings
<priuon> could it be that the resizing of the partition that I did when installing xubuntu did somehow not resize the partition?
<wuseman> If it says its 90GB free its 90GB free, if you aint running it as root i would but my salary on the target path.
<priuon> wuseman: Are you talking about the download path i save the files in with transmission? they all point to the Downloads folder located in /home/usr/
<priuon> wuseman: there is also no other drive showing full capacity (I checked that)
<wuseman> Aha. what df -h telling you about your /home folder?
<bear_> II go tanother question
<R13ose> How do I know if my mouse on my acer laptop is making noise?
<bear_> Anyone here know if I can use Linux on a surface or a surface book?
<priuon> wuseman: oh darn. I think I got the problem. There was something mounted differently than I remembered it
<wuseman> oh priuon, you can resize the partition easily.
<ARUCAL> I have only used ubuntu for a reasonably short amont of time. And Someone told me to start using IRC to chat. They also told me I should register. But I don't know how to do this?
<bear_> Arcaire, /ns register <password> <email>
<ARUCAL> thanks
<bear_> np
<wuseman> priuon: how big was the partition btw? :p
<bear_> not a ubuntu prbolem btw, I suggest #freenode
<somsip> !register | ARUCAL
<ubottu> ARUCAL: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ARUCAL> Thank you bear_ and ubottu and somsip
<priuon> wuseman: 300GB
<bear_> :)
<bear_> ubottu is a bot btw
<ubottu> bear_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wuseman> Wow. thats even bigger then 90GB kinda and its full anyway?
<wuseman> Thats really wierd.
<ARUCAL> LOL, didn't know that
<priuon> wuseman: No it turned out that my main partition got filled up due to some bind mounts
<priuon> wuseman: had totally forgtoeen about these
<wuseman> Aha, well your problem was easily solved than ;D
<priuon> wuseman: well I have to move all the data now. quite the hassle
<bipul> How to use this command sudo systemctl kill ? killa what ? pid?
<priuon> wuseman: I guess I'll go get a smoke while waiting. cheers
<wuseman> Cheers, have fun man
<wuseman> bipul: bipul find the pid number and just do something like pkill -9 id.
<R13ose> Any thoughts on my question?
<R13ose> I can't find line-in on my volume settings
<bipul> Yes, but there is a specific command for terminalting process
<wuseman> I didnt understood the question, never heard about a mouse that made noises
<R13ose> Never?
<wuseman> No
<wuseman> You wanna put your volume up?
<wuseman> Aha. What about alsamixer, its pretty awesome
<R13ose> trying
<Thawne> Hello
<wuseman> Great, you gonna find it there R13ose i belive.
<R13ose> looking
<R13ose> I see no line there
<ARUCAL> Do I have to register using the <>  around the email and password?
<wuseman> its a microphone you wanna raise volume for R13ose ?
<wuseman> no ARUCAL
<ARUCAL> ok
<bazhang> ARUCAL, no
<ARUCAL> thanks
<ARUCAL>    	 	 	 	 		@page { margin: 2cm } 		p { margin-bottom: 0.25cm; line-height: 120% } 		a:link { so-language: zxx } 	   /msg nickserv register Yuna129;Journalistic7102“Ability12, Arucal@yandex.com
<R13ose> wuseman: no, I want to get rid of the mouse sound when I click my touchpad.
<ARUCAL> oops
<ARUCAL> have to change the password
<ARUCAL> was that public?
<wuseman> yes
<ARUCAL> yikes
<wuseman> In future use such command on your server buffer for your own security and not in a chan.
<don_> how do I resolve the following:
<don_> (rhythmbox:6318): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_value_get_uint: assertion `G_VALUE_HOLDS_UINT (value)' failed
<wuseman> R13ose: aha, i have no idea about taht setting to be honest :/
<R13ose> line?
<wuseman> don_: thats from a plugin i would guess.
<don_> yeah - I played an .mp3 from a website via Lynx.
<wuseman> Unload the plugins and restart and hopefully it will works.
<R13ose> I have tried 3 different audio programs
<don_> it opens Rhythmbox, which plays the file but this message appears in the terminal
<ARUCAL> I have registered, with a different password offcourse
<wuseman> ARUCAL: nice but those questions are for > #ubuntu-offtopic
<ARUCAL> Thanks
<wuseman> R13ose: aha, its a touchpad you got and not a laptop, sorry im tired i have been awake for 2 days now but ya. then i got you wrong i thought it was a mouse. Or hey, is it a mouse or touchpad? You said two different things
<R13ose> touchpad built into the laptop
<wuseman> Alright, and when you press on right or left button it make a sound?
<wuseman> Thats not default
<R13ose> wuseman: yep
<R13ose> wuseman: what do I do?
<Guest71278> what u want too
<R13ose> Oh
<Guest71278> what you doing
<wuseman> R13ose: i have no idea i never heard about a such case, i reading about it right now on google and i cant find any answers
<R13ose> wuseman: me either when I searched this
<wuseman> It can be broken, its a lenovo?
<R13ose> Acer
<Guest71278> im bored
<wuseman> Seems other people had the same problem its a hw failure: http://i45.tinypic.com/j77x9t.jpg
<wuseman> Its not a ubuntu failure
<R13ose> wuseman: oh my :(
<wuseman> :-*(
<LiteOP> #reddit
<R13ose> touchpads are not suppose to make a sound?
<wuseman> Not afaik if its not some kind disability help
<wuseman> The only thing i know makes sound if you play / touch is the PS4 control else nah never heard about touchpads that answered with a noise if you pressed a button, but now we are offtopic :p
<R13ose> I don't see any disability on
<wuseman> Nah, i meant it could be that if it really was a real "noise" sound from some kind of speakers but nah, its a hw failure but i wont answer more now about it in this chan atleast :p
<R13ose> okay
<R13ose> I am out
<JadenTerra> So uh, what's up?
<reisio> good question
<JadenTerra> Here's a good one; anyone have a cool mouse theme they'd recommend?
<bear_> How do you guys handle making the switch to Linux from windows
<bear_> It's kinda ruff.
<Falafel> yo
<Triffid_Hunter> bear_: haha try switching back after a decade, it's even rougher ;)
<JadenTerra> Honestly, I had finally had it with Windows 8. I had to reset it to factory settings about once a month.
<JadenTerra> I quote honestly feel like I connect with my machines better on a Linux box than I ever did on a Windows machine.
<reisio> bear_: wearing a cape
<reisio> bear_: rough how?
<JadenTerra> Know what I mean? I feel like it's an extensions of myself rather than just a tool to use.
<bear_> reisio, Windows felt polished
<bear_> Everything just worked
<reisio> bear_: what doesn't work?
<bear_> Under Linux, it's less polished but everything just works
<reisio> okay, so what's less polished?
<Triffid_Hunter> bear_: heh my persistent experience with windows is that it feels polished but nothing ever works right
<Triffid_Hunter> bear_: and people keep telling me that what I want is impossible on that platform
<bear_> reisio, everything.
<JadenTerra> That's exaclty how I feel!
<bear_> reisio, Little things like Areo Snap
<bear_> My taskbar sits on one screen only desbite having two
<bear_> But it treats both as one.
<bear_> But it respects boundries
<Triffid_Hunter> bear_: y'know, you can set up most linux stuff to do whatever you like.. not sure how amenable unity is to being configured; I use kde and I can change everything and anything about how my desktop functions
<bear_> Triffid_Hunter, That's the Windows "it just worked"
<bear_> I'm missing all my Super shortcuts.
<reisio> bear_: I forget what aero snap is, positioning a window on left/right/etc.?
<Triffid_Hunter> bear_: sure, but try finding a way to add always-on-top and all-desktops buttons to the titlebar in windows
<reisio> bear_: what DE are you using?
<bear_> reisio, put it to top to expand it to window
<JadenTerra> Do any of you like Unity?
<bear_> no...
<Myrtti> yes
<bear_> reisio, LXDE
<JadenTerra> Can you tell me why you don't? I constantly read about how terrible it is, but I've never really heard the why.
<reisio> bear_: well LXDE uses an comparatively simplistic window manager, which is why most of what you're complaining about is happening
<reisio> bear_: if you install compiz & ccsm, and briefly configure with ccsm, you'll get much of what you want
<bear_> I also service windows machines for people quite often
<somsip> bear_: find something you like and install it https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_X_window_managers
<reisio> s/an/a/
<bear_> I love Openbox though
<bear_> That's what makes it hard. I used to use Crunchbang and Openbox was just fluid.
<bear_> Nothing ever in the way
<bear_> No icons, nothing.
<somsip> bear_: why havent you installed openbox then?
<reisio> bear_: uhuh...
<bear_> somsip, LXDE comes with it
<reisio> only you're complaining about features it lacks
<cooldharma06> hi all
<reisio> pick a side :p
<reisio> cooldharma06: hio
<cooldharma06> i am facing the folloeing error while taking snapshot of my virtual machine
<cooldharma06> module ehci-orion not found in modules.dep
<cooldharma06> any suggestions
<somsip> bear_: LXDE is LXDE. Openbox is openbox.
<bear_> somsip, LXDE uses Openbox...
<bear_> I hope you realzie that.
<bear_> LXDE = DE, Openbox = WM
<somsip> bear_: actually, what reisio said. This isn't support now, it;s just you complaining.
<bear_> I asked about my Super keys
<wuseman> lol you guys have went offtopic !
<bear_> How do I globally bind them?
<somsip> bear_: lxde uses adapted openbox, not vanilla openbox
<reisio> again, if you used compiz, you could bind keys
<bear_> >His Ford F150 is red not black therefor isn't a F150
<reisio> for openbox I'm not sure if there's anything but separate utilities, like xbindkeys
 * reisio shrugs
<bear_> I thought compiz died with Gnome2
<bear_> or am I thinking of something else
<cooldharma06> anybody??
<reisio> compiz experienced a period of reduced maintenance
<reisio> ATM it is maintained
<bear_> Super arrowkeys work
<reisio> and being open source, will always been maintained as long as anyone at all can be bothered to
<azizLIGHT> where does the dash load .desktop files from? i cannot find this 1 program in /usr/share/applications/ or in /home/aziz/.local/share/applications
<reisio> azizLIGHT: which program
<wuseman> cooldharma06: i belive you have to go into your kernel to fix that
<azizLIGHT> reisio: teamviewer :(
<bear_> reisio, would you suggest mate?
<bear_> I am coming from 7
<reisio> azizLIGHT: find . -iname '*teamv*desktop'
<wuseman> IOMMU i would search for cooldharma06, you got a gbit motherboard?
<reisio> might be in /opt
<reisio> or ~/.wine
<reisio> dpkg -L should know, really, unless you didn't use dpkg (silly)
<reisio> bear_: no... I would suggest compiz
<reisio> I think I already have, even...
<bear_> resisI'm talking as coming from 7
<cooldharma06> wuseman actually its a virtual machine i took snapshot
<bear_> Would mate give me a easier transition
<reisio> GNOME, KDE, & Xfce also all have similar features these days
<reisio> compiz is arguably the "lightest", as it is a window manager alone
<wuseman> cooldharma06: aha i see. i never used virtualboxes so i cant help you here, sorry bro :(
<reisio> bear_: no
<bear_> reisio, again, it's about transitioning
<reisio> bear_: probably Xfce and compiz would be simplest
<bear_> Not even the Aero parts, just would things feel more familiar
<reisio> bear_: but plain Xfce might also suffice
<cooldharma06> wuseman anyway thanks dude..
<reisio> bear_: well, KDE will be the most familiar out of the box
<bear_> XFCE is very mac like isn't it?
<reisio> bear_: but it's more complicated than Xfce, IMO
<wuseman> Hey azizLIGHT /usr/share/applications or ~/.*conf
<reisio> bear_: no, Xfce is versatile
<azizLIGHT> reisio: you are right. its in /opt
<reisio> azizLIGHT: /opt/ is the traditional place for crappy software like teamviewer & its kind :D
<wuseman> Hehe
<bear_> Speaking about the other things I'm missing
<azizLIGHT> it bundles its own wine version eh
<bear_> Photo editing and Video editing, what is suggested?
<bear_> I'm going to try darkroom but what do I do for Video?
<bear_> Adobe cloud is a joke.
<somsip> !info lives | bear_ (sometimes gets recommended)
<ubottu> bear_ (sometimes gets recommended): lives (source: lives): Video Editing system allowing users to edit and create video. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.8-1 (xenial), package size 900 kB, installed size 2875 kB
<bear_> somsip, reminds me of virtualdub
<somsip> !video | bear_ (this might have suggestions too)
<ubottu> bear_ (this might have suggestions too): For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<somsip> and...no
<bear_> I guess I'll install 7 in a VM for those needs
<bear_> Ty for trying
<Triffid_Hunter> bear_: unfortunately there's not much in the way of good video editing software for linux.. the toolchains are excellent (ffmpeg et al) but the frontends are klunky at best
<reisio> bear_: kdenlive is probably what will be most familiar
<bear_> Triffid_Hunter, exactly!
<bear_> Why can't anyone work on a damn good Linux video editor?!
<reisio> nah, there are plenty of decent frontends
<bear_> the hard parts are handled by ffmpeg!
<reisio> the real problem is that video editing is fundamentally awful, on any OS :p
<Triffid_Hunter> bear_: it's a great question, wanna find out and make one?
<drama> bear_, Blender
<Triffid_Hunter> blender does video editing?
<bear_> Triffid_Hunter, I'd gladly contribute money to a project to help spark dev
<JadenTerra> bear_: The longer you use Linux, the less you'll want to use Windows. Keep a Windows machine around or a VM and slowly switch. I did. Glad I did too.
<drama> yup
<bear_> JadenTerra, I'm not new to Linux
<bear_> I'm new to Linux on the desktop.
<Triffid_Hunter> I got a windows vm somewhere.. can't remember the last time I used it though
<bear_> I tried windows server and administration was hell. No SSH?!
<Triffid_Hunter> bear_: haha I read they're gonna add it soon
<bear_> Too late.
<bear_> Debian rocks my world :)
<Triffid_Hunter> bear_: I switched to linux desktop about a decade ago fwiw
<bear_> Trying Ubuntu server 16.04 though
<hateball> bear_: Have you tried Kdenlive for video editing
<azizLIGHT> for some reason, if a .desktop file has Icon=wine, then it gets a teamviewer icon. how do i fix this
<wuseman> You guys really should move to -offtopic chan :)
<bear_> hateball, no
<bear_> must be +r for ubuntu offtopic.
<bear_> crud
<drama> Blender video editing quick start http://danielpocock.com/quick-start-blender-video-editing
<bear_> I'll just use windows in a VM with gpu passthrough for that
<Secret-Fire> ubuntu keeps hibernating or suspending after inactivity, how can i stop this?
<JadenTerra> power settings.
<reisio> sprocket+wand icon at left
<reisio> or alt+f2, power
<Secret-Fire> reisio, i tried that, the same thing happens
<wuseman> aha.
<wuseman> then you can try do this: 'vim /etc/default/grub' go look for GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT and then add acpi=off apm=off
<reisio> or check your BIOS for similar options
<wuseman> and if that wont help you can add this to your .xinitrc file: setterm -blank 0 -powersave off -powerdown 0
<wuseman> If you on console just set consoleblank value to 0, hopefully this will fix it Secret-Fire
<Secret-Fire> "set consoleblank 0" ?
<wuseman> no
<Secret-Fire> ok ill open it in gedit
<wuseman> consoleblank=0 in /boot/grub/grub.conf
<wuseman> but thats for your monitor. try the other things first
<Secret-Fire> wuseman : add the acpi rules on next line?
<wuseman> ya add those on 1 line each on the bottom, but if you really wanna find the problem for the future add 1 by 1 and try and you will find the right setting next tiem
<wuseman> time*
<sayur> lightwork for video editing but it just work in 64 bit
<wuseman> Had same issue and it was consoleblank=0 and it made me crazy cause i needed wait like 30minutes everytime i tried allthing cause the timer was set on that.
<wuseman> So i never gonna forget those settings ,p
<wuseman> ;p
<Secret-Fire> wuseman : >.<
<wuseman> You got WD-GREEN drives?
<tatertots> hello everyone
<wuseman> Secret-Fire: dont forget to upgrade grub after btw and not just reboot.
<wuseman> Hey tatertots
<wuseman> update not upgrade ;p
<Secret-Fire> wuseman : i did
<wuseman> Great
<Secret-Fire> wuseman : it reminded me in terminal
<wuseman> Thats nice
<Secret-Fire> wuseman : or i read it in grub
<Secret-Fire> dont recall
<wuseman> And if its still hibernate i have no idea but i doubt it gonna hibernate after you fixed this. Would surprise me.
<tatertots> i've been putting off making some changes to grub on one of my laptops...kinda makes me want to go ahead and get it done but i think i'll keep putting it off a little longer
<tatertots> :)
<wuseman> Grub2 is nice and everything that can happen is that you just need to reinstall grub, i have a nice theme for grub with my gf as background :p
<tatertots> sweet
<wuseman> If you know what you are doing you can speed up your ubuntu boot a little bit
<IronY> Anyone alive?
<IronY> 17020 root       20   0 21020   180     4 R 99.7  0.0  5:41.58 /usr/sbin/blkmapd
<wuseman> Howdy IronY, alot of guys are ready for listen
<tatertots> I think i'm alive...haven't had coffee yet but i'm here
<IronY> any idea why blkmapd would be consuming an entire core
<IronY> thanks wuseman and tatertots :D
<IronY> lol
<hateball> IronY: have you looked at the logs
<IronY> No, which log should I be looking at?
<Secret-Fire> thx wuseman
<wuseman> It worked Secret-Fire ?
<Secret-Fire> wuseman, i won't know til the morning
<IronY> nothing new in dmesg
<wuseman> haha ya thats the bad part, but hey patience is the key for success. Goodluck.
<tatertots> fired up an old laptop a couple weeks ago..it had feisty fawn on it lol
<azizLIGHT> how do i make ubuntu recognize there is icons in an .exe file that it should be able to use for .desktop file?
<reisio> azizLIGHT: separate them out, or run it through Wine
<reisio> #winehq
<azizLIGHT> thanks
<reisio> much better thank you aziz
<azizLIGHT> problem is im using crossoverlinux and it uses an older version of wine. these problems are solved in wine/wine staging i believe
<reisio> using crossoverlinux does sound problematic
<IronY> today I learned I need to learn apparmor configuration...
<reisio> yeah?
<IronY> hours wasted wondering why i cannot pass through a usb via qeumu kvm but it works if i use virt manager and do it manually
<IronY> all because the default does not have a w flag in the profile
<reisio> heh
<reisio> gj
<IronY> lol thanks, finally build a home server thats not some 5 year old laptop
<reisio> mmm, hardware
<tatertots> one of my server is still a 5 year old laptop lol
<tatertots> but it does what it's supposed to do
<reisio> all my servers are hardened apple ][s
<IronY> LOL
<reisio> use an intellivision for a router
<tatertots> lol
<hateball> oh, is this -offtopic now
<IronY> tatertots: as did mine, just bought a 4k tv and suddenly my needs changed from a single laptop hard drive to something that can transcode multiple hvec streams
<reisio> and my phone is a rotary facade on top of an IP telephony implementation writ in minecraft red bricks
<IronY> reisio: my first router was a 486 connected to a hub running coyote linux off a 3.5 inch floppy
<IronY> was the coolest thing ever
<reisio> sheesh :p
 * wuseman > #ubuntu-offtopic
<reisio> wuseman: you sound like hateball, only laggier
<tatertots> I'm still satisfied with 720p res h.264
<wuseman> Haha
<reisio> :p
<IronY> Sorry, forgot I was on freenode for a second :P
<reisio> tatertots: yup
<reisio> my laptop res is very close to x720
<reisio> this hardware can do h.265 at that res, though, so that's preferred
<IronY> the i5 sandybridge could not handle hvec trasconding in plex
<IronY> i know thats more of a plex issue
<IronY> but it is what it is
<tatertots> my dad bought a 80 inch 4k...netflix has some 4k content that looks amazing
<wuseman> lol a rpi can handle the transcoding on plex
<IronY> tatertots: if he has HDR check out marco polo
<wuseman> my pentium too :p
<reisio> I got an SBC like _right_ before h.265 hit the scene that can't quite deal with 1080p h.265
<reisio> which is unfortunate
<IronY> wuseman: of 4k content ?!
<wuseman> ah 4k, no sorry
<wuseman> but 1080p without any lags.
<reisio> newer rpis do hevc?
<IronY> I think only current gen intel and nvidia do hardware hevc
<tatertots> transcoding?...what's your source?...a atsc tuner ?
<reisio> I'd be surprised if intel does
<IronY> reisio: quick sync does now
<IronY> getting it compiled with ffmpeg is next to impossible unless u want to run cnetos with like kernel version 2.6
<reisio> IronY: cool
<wuseman> It depends, but my rpi3 can play ~10Mbit/s 1080p HEVC but its overclocked to max
<reisio> IronY: really? that's odd...
<IronY> intels media SDK involves kernel patching
<reisio> wuseman: interesting
<IronY> my rp1 cannot do very much anymore :/
<tatertots> i transcode video maybe once a year...when victoria's secret fashion show comes on tv
<reisio> oh I see
<IronY> LOL
<IronY> so more on topic
<reisio> 3 doesn't have hardware extensions for it, but it arguably fast enough to do it the hard way
<reisio> but is*
<IronY> I am running 4.6.2 and I am not seeing any USB 3.1 reporting
<IronY> superspeed is showing at 5.0gbps , thought 4.6 was supposed to enable 10
<tatertots> are we supposed to stay on topic here?...i didn't mean to break any rules..was just making conversation since it was kinda slow in here
<hateball> !ot | It's quite simple
<ubottu> It's quite simple: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<IronY> tatertots: sometimes freenode frowns on the c part of irc
<tatertots> ah i see
<reisio> in this case substitute 'freenode' for 'hateball' as you desire :p
<somsip> IronY: nothing to do with freenode - it's what this channel is set up for
<IronY> then there are people like hateball who do not contribute to conversations but are the first to enforce the 'rules'
<reisio> IronY: attempt to enforce :p
<somsip> IronY: first time i've seen you here. Seen hateball for years...
<IronY> somsip: I have been here for years too, i just come, and chat, and then get scolded, I dislike the idling and complaing when there is activity bit ;)
<hateball> IronY: In the case of kernel 4.6, it's not used in any supported version of Ubuntu
 * reisio giggles
<IronY> hateball: This is true, build it from source
<tatertots> well my last ubuntu adventure was upgrading my no longer supported 13.10 workstation to 14.04 LTS...that was fun
<IronY> built*
<plop_its_ellie> how did the upgrae go:
<plop_its_ellie> ?
<pvsharov> plop_its_ellie: hi
<IronY> i was figuring ubuntu 16 was probably missing something else, kernel modules are all there, everything else is running fine, minus that random 100% blkmapd spike
<plop_its_ellie> hey pvsharov
<tatertots> got it upgraded to 14.04 from 13.10 without issue
<IronY> tatertots: stay there, do not learn systemd
<plop_its_ellie> ah ok thats goo, i havent upgraded an ubuntu install in a long time
<IronY> learn*
<reisio> mmm, it's hard to imagine learning systemd will be time well spent
<reisio> it's not going to last
<tatertots> learned my lesson about using non LTS on my workstation
<plop_its_ellie> IronY, its always good to know more stuff imo
<reisio> plop_its_ellie: only given an infinite amount of memory
<reisio> which most people haven't :p
<azizLIGHT> how do i tell if a programs running in what wine version
<wuseman> tatertots: how come ?
<IronY> plop_its_ellie: agreed, but I did the dumb thing of having to learn it in production
<plop_its_ellie> ReScO, the brain does have aninfinite amount of memory
<reisio> azizLIGHT: rephrase?
<hateball> !appdb | azizLIGHT
<ubottu> azizLIGHT: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<lyze> azizLIGHT, testing or wine hq db
<azizLIGHT> what version of wine is running a particular program?
<plop_its_ellie> its just that a lot of people live in a bubble and dont like learning new things
<reisio> plop_its_ellie: humans are more than brains, alas
<IronY> question: in this day in age, why even run wine, why not just run a vm?
<azizLIGHT> if i have many versions of wine, which one is running the program im running
<plop_its_ellie> IronY, more convineient and less overhead
<tatertots> I'll stay on 14.04 LTS as long as i can....don't want to break my vmware environment  by using an unsupported host os
<plop_its_ellie> lots of stuff works fine in wine
<reisio> azizLIGHT: it's unlikely you have more than one wine version; wine --version
<reisio> azizLIGHT: presumably crossover's primary executable would also have --version
<tatertots> been there ..done that lol
<hateball> azizLIGHT: If you need to juggle Wine versions, consider using PlayOnLinux
<plop_its_ellie> tatertots, 16.04 is pretty buggy
<azizLIGHT> reisio: this is fine on command line. but what about a launched program
<plop_its_ellie> stay there until ate least ~1-2 months after 16.04.1
<azizLIGHT> how can i identify if its wine staging or crossover's wine or teamviewer's own wine or something else running it
<IronY> 16.10 LTS is coming soon is it not?
<plop_its_ellie> yea playonlinux is good for managing different wine versions
<azizLIGHT> while the program runs meanwhile
<hateball> IronY: No, as 16.10 will not be LTS
<pvsharov> plop_its_ellie:  on my old laptop 16.04 works fine with latests updates.
<plop_its_ellie> IronY, 16.04 is an lts
<tatertots> i was kinda sad when facebook acquired cononical
<reisio> azizLIGHT: ps aux | grep -i wine
<reisio> tatertots: yeah
<plop_its_ellie> pvsharov, ive noticed some quirks with it
<tatertots> can u tell i dislike facebook? lol
<reisio> doesn't everyone
<IronY> my bad
<pvsharov> plop_its_ellie: have you standart Ubuntu or another distro ?
<plop_its_ellie> pvsharov, ubuntu mate
<IronY> wait
<EriC^^> wait, what?
<EriC^^> microsoft bought canonical and is shutting down ubuntu?
<IronY> facebook bought cannonical?!
<IronY> lol
<EriC^^> http://fossbytes.com/microsoft-buys-canonical-kills-ubuntu-linux-forever/
<plop_its_ellie> the main thing that was bothering me was that the second drive in the machine stopped showing in the file browser after it was decrypted
<somsip> EriC^^: check the date on that one
<wuseman> Mark <3 http://gfx.bloggar.aftonbladet-cdn.se/wp-content/blogs.dir/428/files/2016/06/https-blueprint-api-production.s3.amazonaws.com-uploads-card-image-123374-zucksecurity1.jpg - Take a closer look on his microphone, and his webcam
<plop_its_ellie> had to mount it manually
<wuseman> He is paranoid like me ;p
<IronY> I am excited to see just how bad bash on windows is going to be
<EriC^^> somsip: aha :D
<tatertots> I hadn't heard that...last i heard facebook had bought canonical...they must have then sold it to M$
<tatertots> interesting
<somsip> tatertots: it's an april fool. Please dont get sucked in
<plop_its_ellie> lol
<IronY> I mean
<IronY> if facebook wanted too
<IronY> they have the means
<plop_its_ellie> and on some laptops the network indicator would disapear after waking up from suspend
<tatertots> Oh..u tricked me...darn u lol
<plop_its_ellie> but still stay connected from the network
<IronY> first change would be a valid facebook account to log in to your server
<somsip> tatertots: I think you tricked yourself. Anyway...
<tatertots> lol
<plop_its_ellie> no not the network indicator, but the wifi networks
<IronY> then the notifications would start, *IronY just ls'd his home directory -- Fubuntu --
<tatertots> well i know the facebook acquisition of canonical is real fact...read that long ago
<somsip> !fud | tatertots (please stop)
<tatertots> and it made me sad
<ubottu> tatertots (please stop): Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<EriC^^> tatertots: april 1, 2014
<plop_its_ellie> and using it on my machine at home, the splash screen freezes if you use the nvidia driver with full disk encryption, a workaround is replacing splash with text in the grub settings
<azizLIGHT> this is messed up man. i have put rocket league on my launcher as a favorite now. bye bye free time
<tatertots> lol
<tatertots> so anybody played with samba 4 much yet?
<tatertots> i'm 1/2 tempted to play with it
<tatertots> guess i'll make some coffee and tweak grub on my laptop
<tatertots> u guys twisted my arm
<reisio> coffee?
<reisio> wtf time is it for you? :p
<tatertots> it's almost 2am...is it too early for coffee?
<reisio> hrmmm
<reisio> I don't really recall; I guess I used to drink caffeine between midnight and 6, too, in the past :P
<reisio> ninite
<RaiseYourKappa>  Hey
<RaiseYourKappa> Ubunto Freunde :)
<greenalgae> good evening room
<greenalgae> can apt-get output me a list of installed packages?
<Ben64> dpkg -l
<greenalgae> tyvm
<frib> how can I enable source code in apt from command line?
<barkinet> hi
<hateball> frib: Could you rephrase that? What are you trying to do?
<wuseman> You wanna build things from frib?
<hateball> frib: if you just want to download sources for a package, use "apt-get source <packagename>"
<frib> hateball, i'm trying to use apt build-dep but it's telling me to add URIs to sources list
<hateball> frib: Is this using official repos? By default the deb-src lines should be uncommented. Otherwise edit /etc/apt/sources.list and make sure they are
<barkinet>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.4.0-27-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 ** CPU: 2 x AMD Athlon(tm) X2 Dual-Core QL-64 (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.10GHz ** RAM: Physical: 3.9GiB, 43.6% free ** Disk: Total: 290.4GiB, 42.4% free ** VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV710/M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4530/4570/545v] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI ** Ethernet: 645
<barkinet> NetLink BCM5784M Gigabit Ethernet PCIe ** Uptime: 49m 0s **
<frib> hateball, they are commented
<frib> hateball, i should uncomment all of them?
<hateball> frib: the ones related to the packages you need at any rate. There's no harm in doing it
<hateball> frib: and of course apt-get update afterwards
<frib> of course
<frib> hateball, how can I get the 32-bit versions of all those packages?
<d0n0x> someone got Laptop Asus G552 and successed with Unbuntu Full drivers working?
<hateball> frib: sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<hateball> frib: then apt-whatever packagename:i386
<hateball> frib: be careful not to mess up your system by mixing archs
<frib> hateball, well I need to compile wine for 32-bit windows applications but the source code seems to default to the 64-bit version only
<frib> i don't think i have much of a choice
<frib> hateball, also i want to install ALL of the build-dep packages with i386, not one at a time
<barkinet> barki@ninja-network:~$ sudo apt-get update
<barkinet> sudo: unable to resolve host ninja-network
<barkinet> [sudo] password for barki:
<barkinet> Ign:1 cdrom://Ubuntu 14.04 LTS _Trusty Tahr_ - Release amd64 (20140417) trusty InRelease
<barkinet> Ign:2 cdrom://Ubuntu 14.04 LTS _Trusty Tahr_ - Release amd64 (20140417) trusty Release
<barkinet> Ign:3 cdrom://Ubuntu 14.04 LTS _Trusty Tahr_ - Release amd64 (20140417) trusty/main amd64 Packages
<barkinet> Ign:16 cdrom://Ubuntu 14.04 LTS _Trusty Tahr_ - Release amd64 (20140417) trusty/restricted DEP-11 64x64 Icons
<barkinet> Ign:3 cdrom://Ubuntu 14.04 LTS _Trusty Tahr_ - Release amd64 (20140417) trusty/main amd64 Packages
<barkinet> Ign:4 cdrom://Ubuntu 14.04 LTS _Trusty Tahr_ - Release amd64 (20140417) trusty/main i386 Packages
<barkinet> Ign:5 cdrom://Ubuntu 14.04 LTS _Trusty Tahr_ - Release amd64 (20140417) trusty/main all Packages
<barkinet> Ign:6 cdrom://Ubuntu 14.04 LTS _Trusty Tahr_ - Release amd64 (20140417) trusty/main Translation-en_US
<hateball> frib: build-dep wine:i386 should work, no?
<frib> hateball, it doesn't seem to look for the relative i386 packages
<frib> says nothing to install
<boriseto> Can some1 help me get the default fonts in Ubuntu, for example, in Firefox some sites are shown like this: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/15703389/Ubuntu/Screenshot%20from%202016-06-23%2008-47-29.png instead of like this: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/15703389/Ubuntu/Screenshot%20from%202016-06-22%2010-56-16.png
<flyinprogrammer> so i have startx at the bottom of my .bashrc ... and now my x11 conf is broken with a package upgrade... how can i login as my user, but quit the x11 session and get to a terminal ?
<YankDownUnder> flyinprogrammer, Edit the .bashrc, comment out the line...?
<Ben64> flyinprogrammer: you should not be using startx ever
<YankDownUnder> Using "startx" in a situation where a machine has a particular purpose is NOT a bad thing...
<flyinprogrammer> figured out tty3 lets me login and doesn't startx
<tatertots> i finished tweak'n grub before my coffee was even done brewing...now to find something else ubuntu related to tweak
<barkinet> apt-cdrom
<barkinet> apt 1.2.12 (amd64)
<barkinet> Usage: apt-cdrom [options] command
<barkinet> apt-cdrom is used to add CDROM's, USB flashdrives and other removable
<barkinet> media types as package sources to APT. The mount point and device
<barkinet> information is taken from apt.conf(5), udev(7) and fstab(5).
<Flannel> barkinet: Please ask a question next time instead of just pasting something.  We usually don't need to see your output, and you'll actually get the help you're looking for.  Thanks.
<YankDownUnder> tatertots, ...vm memory management? A proper tweak of the ldconfig? Cleaning out the /tmp and /var?
<bogdan> Hi! Could someone advice me how to 'bisect' kernel in Ubuntu ? I'm affeted by 1593621 bug which is in incomplete status. I'd like to provide all required information to confirm the bug but find no instructions how to do this.
<tatertots> u having some memory related issues with a vm?
<Flannel> bogdan: bisect is basically "version A works, version B doesn't" with the goal of A and B being a single patch apart (so you know the problem is in that patch).  Here's a good rundown of it, and also some help doing it in a semi-automated fashion: http://lwn.net/Articles/317154/  (you're going to be drinking from a firehose, so if this is unappealing, you may just wish to report the bug without the offending patch identified)
<YankDownUnder> tatertots, Not I, trust me, not I...was just making a suggestion since you were on the "tweak"...
<Schwarzbaer_> Hi. Having set up an sshd, how can I check what its key's ECDSA fingerprint is, so I can establish a connection's authenticity?
<tatertots> oh lol
<tatertots> I was thinking about playing with samba 4..just don't have any need for it yet, to justify messing around with it
<tatertots> looks awesome on paper
<rory> Schwarzbaer_: ssh-keygen -l -f /etc/ssh/ssh_host_ecdsa_key.pub
<YankDownUnder> tatertots, I used Samba4 for exactly 30 minutes (testing). Then promptly removed it. Works great in a "work" environment...stable...fast...
<Schwarzbaer_> Thanks, rory
<rory> Schwarzbaer_: more here http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10060530/what-command-do-i-use-to-see-what-the-ecdsa-key-fingerprint-of-my-server-is
<tatertots> can't wait until i get some extra $ so i can buy hardware
<tatertots> one of my workstations died a few months back and i need to replace it with something, when i get the $ of course
<Guest11225> hi
<tatertots> hi
<akik> tatertots: samba is great for sharing your files to linux and windows machines
<robotti^> samba is awesome
<tatertots> yeah samba version 4 is tempting ...i may be able to talk my friend into centrally managing his network, then i'd get to mess with it
<tatertots> i don't really have a need for it in my environment
<akik> also kodi knows how to talk to a smb server
<greenalgae> i got a question having just installted mysql by apt-get install mysql-server
<lyze> !ask | greenalgae
<ubottu> greenalgae: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<greenalgae> thank you
<greenalgae> sudo mysql gives ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password:NO)
<greenalgae> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<rrs> c
<ubuntu__> ok i just cat /proc/fb and got this info 0 inteldrmfb which pretty much means /dev/fb0 file is controlled by inteldrmfb but when i do an lsmod or cat /proc/kallsyms | grep "inteldrmfb" i get nothing where the heck is the inteldrmfb driver or code located totally confused ?
<tatertots> well there's another user account for database admin stuff that's different that your system admin stuff aka root
<greenalgae> im just going to follow another guide
<Guest11225> greenalgae, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/21944936/error-1045-28000-access-denied-for-user-rootlocalhost-using-password-y
<greenalgae> thanks guest
<defjam> good morning
<rrs> jj
<tatertots> good morning
<defjam> yesterday I nuked ircnet
<defjam> I feel guilty
<defjam> :(
<tatertots> shame on u
<tatertots> lol
<defjam> but well...
<akik> greenalgae: there's a script which you normally run after mysql installation to secure the database
<defjam> if they cant protect, its useless
<defjam> google Debora irc perl bot
<defjam> should be listed some day
<akik> greenalgae: mysql_secure_installation
<somsip> !ot | defjam
<ubottu> defjam: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tatertots> my laptop just rebooted..there must have been some system updates installed
<greenalgae> these sad, sad question threads, presuming we're using GUI :(
<rrs> O
<akik> greenalgae: what do you mean? they give instructions that are used in the shell
<greenalgae> ive just read several guides along thru my process telling me to sudo gedit
<hicoleri> how do I enable ipv6 support?
<somsip> hicoleri: it usually is by default
<tatertots> use any text editor instead of "gedit"..."vi" is built into most distro's
<greenalgae> sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.5 did the trick
<akik> greenalgae: the stackoverflow page doesn't mention gedit
<hicoleri> somsip:i cant seem to conncet to any ircs using ipv6 (saying host unreachable)
<tatertots> some say vi is not for the novice but i find it to be a great text editor
<Ben64> hicoleri: your isp, modem, and router all need to support it
<greenalgae> now my terminal isnt returning my prompt..... trying !patience
<somsip> hicoleri: what irc are you trying to connect to and does your ISP support ipv6?
<greenalgae> yeah i know how serious vi misuse can be. im being pretty careful
<hicoleri> somsip:THe connection information window shows that I do have an ipv6 address, so I think yes.
<Ben64> hicoleri: what does it say
<somsip> hicoleri: then I'll leave you with Ben64 as I turn ipv6 off and dont have a clue :)
<Ben64> somsip: don't turn off ipv6!!
<somsip> Ben64: go on then - why?
<Ben64> it's the future
<Ben64> it's like running a 32bit os on a 64bit cpu
<somsip> Ben64: not where I live. It's the faaaaaaaaaaaaaaar future
<greenalgae> ben64: dont leave them hanging!
<somsip> Ben64: I'll probably get to enable it around 18.04LTS ;)
<hicoleri> Ben64: It shows my ipv6 address.
<greenalgae> if terminal doesnt return my prompt, and i close client and reconnect, am I gonna fuck my host?
<tatertots> make sure the IPv6 address you are looking at isn't your "link local address"
<Ben64> hicoleri: which is...
<hicoleri> Ben64: Do I have to tell you? Wait ill show a screengrab
<boriseto> It's a bit general but made me wonder, why does 16.04 takes almost triple the ram of 14.04? Any specific functionalities? Maybe the snaps?
<tatertots> hmmm did u make the text edits that you needed in vi and save the changes and successfully exit from VI?
<Snowie> hi all. I have been having some issues installing/updating software with timeouts. It seems to be archive.ubuntu.net with ipv6. Have since discovered my isp doesn't support it which explains to me why it doesnt get past the first hop, however, i thought this would be automatically tunneled. Any advice or reading appreciate. I'm reluctant just to force ipv4 for apt, but if there is no alternative then fine,
<Snowie> and ps, that does resolve the timeout issue.
<tatertots> i may have missed some of your info...i should probably scroll up and catch up to where u are lol
<greenalgae> tatertots: i was running sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.5
<Ben64> Snowie: if your isp doesn't give you an ipv6, then that's not the problem
<hicoleri> Ben64:https://s31.postimg.org/hhtdhsrtn/Screenshot_2016_06_23_13_33_37.png
<tatertots> greenalgae: ah i see, i'm with ya now lol
<Snowie> Ben64: ok, cheers. yeah just trying to solve it. been bugging me. the address is 2001:67c:1360:8001::17 and traceroutes fail at the first hop, so router? My local machine? could it be dns or...
<Ben64> hicoleri: why did you block out the only part i care about
<hicoleri> ..
<tatertots> did u eventually get your cursor back? (may have been processing still) or still no cursor?
<Ben64> Snowie: well thats weird, you shouldn't be getting the ipv6 address if your isp doesn't give them out
<Ben64> Snowie: wait thats ubuntu's ipv6 address
<Snowie> my router does not receive an ipv6 address, no, but all the machines on my lan here do.
<hicoleri> Ben64:well I think its my local address so its okay: fe80::1a67:b0ff:fe58:6870/64
<Snowie> Ben64: yes. runing apt update it stalls waiting for the first server with that address.
<Ben64> hicoleri: wouldn't matter if it was your public address, anyway that's not a real ipv6 address, so you don't have ipv6
<hicoleri> okay
<Ben64> Snowie: ok but do you have an address
<Ben64> Snowie: pastebin the output of "route -6"
<Snowie> Ben64: by me, this machine, yes, has both ipv4 and ipv6 addresses
<Snowie> ben
<Snowie> Ben64: ok, sec
<Ben64> Snowie: does your ipv6 address also start with fe80:
<hicoleri> Ben64: So do I ask my ISP about this?
<dEn> ¡
<Snowie> Ben64: nope 2001:8003 etc
<Ben64> hicoleri: if you like, they'll probably ignore you until they feel like implementing ipv6
<Snowie> Ben64: not a reserved or special ipv6 address as far as i can tell.
<greenalgae> is there a terminal command which shows whats going on the same as windows task manager? like is this daemon caught up or something?
<Ben64> atop ?
<Snowie> Ben64: my default route is fe80, but i think that is correct on the lan side.
<Ben64> so you're not going to pastebin it then
<tatertots> are you trying to use IPv6 arbitrarily or do u actually have a requirement for IPv6?
<Snowie> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17735967/
<Snowie> Ben64: sorry for the delay, was going to isntall pastebinit, but... thats exactly the delay i'm trying to fix.
<tatertots> if it's arbitrary don't bother your ISP
<Ben64> so you've got ipv6
<Ben64> something might be messed up at the isp, modem, or router
<Snowie> Ben64: between myself and the router, yes, but not from the router forward.
<Ben64> yes from your router forward
<Ben64> the ipv6 address didn't get pulled out of the air
<greenalgae> hey how can i change my server's name? localhost is not doing it for me
<Snowie> Ben64: from my router interface http://paste.ubuntu.com/17736014/
<greenalgae> might as well call it remotehost
<Snowie> Ben64: and many posts for my isp not supporting ipv6
<somsip> greenalgae: http://askubuntu.com/questions/9540/how-do-i-change-the-computer-name
<Ben64> Snowie: yet you have an ipv6 from your isp
<tatertots>  it's your "/ect/host" file
<Ben64> Snowie: you might want to go through the router configuration and either turn off ipv6, or fix the settings so it'll actually work
<tatertots> "hosts" excuse me
<tatertots> plural
<tatertots> can be /etc/hostname also but most likely "ect/host"
<Snowie> Ben64: yeah, im seeing my confusion, the IPv6 address for each machine comes from the ISP, not the router like it would in a 10.x.x.x ipv4 subnet. is that right?
<tatertots> darn forgot the "s" again...
<tatertots> "/etc/hosts"
<somsip> tatertots: so...you had that coffee then? Slowly...
<Ben64> Snowie: since there are so many ipv6 addresses available, NAT is no longer necessary, each device behind your router can have it's own address. your router seems to be giving out bogus routes so it's not working though
<tatertots> yeah drinking my coffee now :)
<tatertots> i want a new router
<tatertots> but i'm poor
<tatertots> lol
<tatertots> I want a 802.11ac router that support ddwrt
<Snowie> Ben64: it explains the complaints i have been seeing about my isp too. you can even set ipv6 dns addresses and get dns results, but if you try to ship any traffic elsewhere, you get bupkus. it's just this one machine so i may stick to a guide I saw on forcing ipv4 for apt. solves it for now
<Snowie> Ben64: THANKYOU :)
<tatertots> with gigabit LAN and WAN ports
<greenalgae> tatertots: i just want a cup of coffee ~_~
<tatertots> that would be sweet
<Ben64> Snowie: my isp is handling ipv6 horribly right now too
<tatertots> I'd share my coffee with ya..but i forgot how to make ASCII coffee in chat room lol
<horanisic> Hi all
<horanisic> looks like I broke my sources.list
<horanisic> how can I get it again
<horanisic> and fix it, if it's on server
<Ben64> how did you break it
<horanisic> and I have access to comand line only
<tatertots> ouch...killed ur sources.list?....did u make a backup prior to making any changes to it?
<tatertots> i hope u did
<horanisic> tatertots: I did not
<horanisic> and did a rm on it
<tatertots> if not it's not the end of the world
<Ben64> horanisic: gl https://debgen.simplylinux.ch/
<horanisic> tatertots: okay, so how do I fix it?
<Ben64> whoops, that was the debian one, use this https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<tatertots> what are you running horanisic?......"cat /etc/*-release"
<horanisic> it's "Debian GNU/Linux 7 (wheezy)"
<Ben64> not ubuntu?
<niko> :10
<greenalgae> #ubuntu is just the best most helpful group
<Ben64> horanisic: use the first link i gave and don't use this channel for debian support anymore
<Ben64> greenalgae: for ubuntu only
<horanisic> Ben64: hm, ty
<tatertots> you'll have to recreate ur sources.list
<horanisic> Ben64: how do I find the county
<tatertots> i'm on my 2nd cup of coffee
<tatertots> i probably shouldn't have a 3rd
<tatertots> I'm already kinda amp'd
<greenalgae> how about a question more general than linux distribution?
<greenalgae> regarding user permissions/chmod
<somsip> tatertots: we can tell. It would be more considerate if you chatted slightly less
<greenalgae> im just unfamiliar with the ettiquit
<somsip> greenalgae: you can ask, but you might get referred elsewhere
<greenalgae> ive got vsftp daemon running and i can connect with my user account and upload to my /home folder. what do i need to do in order to upload files to my web root?
<somsip> greenalgae: use scp.
<Ben64> ditch ftp and use scp/sftp
<tatertots> it runs in a chroot jail...i love fsvtp
<tatertots> sorry vsftp
<horanisic> Ben64: when doing sudo aptget update I get 404
<horanisic> not found for quite a few fetches
<Ben64> horanisic: please use #debian for debian support
<tatertots> you'll need to make changes to your vsftp config file to allow regular system users access
<horanisic> ok
<tatertots> otherwise by default systems users can't log in to ftp
<tatertots> for security reasons of course
<Village> Hello, how i can check tls version at shell?
<greenalgae> i can log in and upload files as my user acct, but in order to upload to the other directory do i need to change my user group?
<greenalgae> i am looking up SCP as an alternative
<lapion> Hello
<lapion> I am having problems connecting with wireless networks..
<tatertots> is it a parent or child directory that you want to upload to ?
<Village> lapion, client problems?
<tatertots> in relation to /home/greenalgae
<somsip> greenalgae: normally you would add yourself to www-data, make webroot chogrp www-data, and make webroot chmod g+s. for a dev server. Production should be tighter
<greenalgae> its /var/www/html so i guess parent
<tatertots> if it's off of "/" it'll be a lil different
<lapion> Village, well I now see that any connection is impossible..
<somsip> greenalgae: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9133024/www-data-permissions
<Village> And from telephone, to wifi router? So it's not ubuntu question
<lapion> Yes after upgrade to 16.04 the system cannot connect to any form of networking.
<Village> Understand, i don't know about it, sorry
<lapion> I have to pass logs over on usb sticks.
<lapion> it's the dhcp4 client that appear to be the culprit..
<greenalgae> man chgrp
<tatertots> so ur not getting a ip addy from dhcp at all?...can you ping 127.0.0.1 and get replies?
<greenalgae> sorry
<lapion> tatertots, I found this problem while trying to connect to the library's access point. Now I am at home I found out cannot connect to any network net even ethernet
<R3D> hey guys, what's up
<R3D> anyone on here using ubuntu server edition?
<R3D> i'm about to install it on this all ass dell.
<tatertots> hey what's up R3D
<R3D> not much man
<R3D> I got myself a Dell Optiplex
<somsip> R3D: probably plenty of people. What's your real question?
<R3D> and i htink it's 32 bit...
<R3D> only has 1 gb of ram...
<lapion> well tatertots it appears to be a user-rights question.. seeing as sudo dhclient does work
<tatertots> lapion does your wired nic have link/acctivity lights blinking when the cable is connected to the switch?
<R3D> i'm planning on  putting ubuntu server edition on it, because I wanna setup a webserver and ssh server for myself and the house.
<lapion> well tatertots it appears to be a user-rights question.. seeing as sudo dhclient does work
<somsip> R3D: so what's the question?
<R3D> Do you think it'll run well? And i continuously have a hard time, not successful once, setting up an ssh server
<tatertots> ah sweet lapion ...sounds like you get a addy when you run "dhclient" manually.  Is that a correct assumption
<emper0r> hi, if i got an ubuntu-server 15.04 with all my stuff inside custom-services and develope work on apache2. runing everything i want.... how can i convert that server ready in a ISO image to instal from a CD, and when finish instal take the same result,.. now i'm using a basic server install and execute a big script to prepare ending in the final result but i really want to avoid tat with a custom cd with
<Village> R3D, hello, i want ask help to know how i can check tls version on shell, can you know?
<emper0r> all process did it.!.. how can i do that?... some url to read a guide ?
<greenalgae> i remember the time i compiled openbsd on that old sparcclassis my uncle gave me. what a jerk
<R3D> Well, the real question that i'll ultimately get to is if you us ssh servers and if you could answer a few questsions for me??
<somsip> R3D: cli only can run on very, very low spec machines.
<R3D> cli?
<lapion> tatertots, yes
<somsip> Village: please dont just ask people. Ask the channel and wait for help
<Village> Ok, sorry
<somsip> R3D: no GUI. Command line only
<R3D> AHH, nice!!
<somsip> Village: what version of ubuntu?
<Village> 14.04
<R3D> That's how I thought it would be.  CLI is particularly what i was hoping for.
<somsip> R3D: will you use wifi or wired connection?
<JunkHunk> hello I have a toshiba intel(R) pentium(R) M processor 1.80Ghz and 1024 mb RAM  it is running lubuntu 12.04 quite well but support time is about to end...so when I tried to upgrade it tells me it is a non pae system and cannot be upgraded the regular way...
<somsip> !info libgnutls-dev trusty | Village (maybe this tells you)
<R3D> Well, do you know a lot about SSH servers and setting them up? I haven't had any success WHATSOEVER with 'em.  I've hosted an ssh server on my windows machine, using freesshd, and tried to connect to it using putty, but I've failed miserably...
<ubottu> Village (maybe this tells you): libgnutls-dev (source: gnutls26): GNU TLS library - development files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.12.23-12ubuntu2.5 (trusty), package size 360 kB, installed size 1908 kB
<Village> somsip, let me check it
<JunkHunk> I think I need to download a non pae iso and install from that could anybody point me out the download link and install instructions?
<somsip> R3D: you install the server, then run a client on another machine. Adding key-based login is slightly more complicated
<lapion> JunkHunk, there is a package out there to install that tricks the system into thinking the system is pae capable.. I had a P-M1 system that had the pae but not the bit set on the processor
<R3D> mkay
<somsip> JunkHunk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<lapion> JunkHunk, can you give me the result of "cat /proc/cpuinfo" ?
<JunkHunk> lapion sure give me a sec
<R3D> do i need to copy and paste the client's public rsa key info into the the "authorized_keys" file in the ssh directory of the server-side?
<tatertots> lapion does manually requesting a ip from the dhcp server get you connected with wired AND WLAN interfaces?
<somsip> R3D: literally "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" then on the client "ssh user@server".
<R3D> mkay. now, i read that the user account, when using client machine, must be a real account otn the server machine?
<lapion> tatertots, have not tried wifi but wired worked the instance I did sudo dhclient
<Village> somsip, o i don't get it i need that version be 1.1 or 1.2 it's possible on 14.04 ubuntu?
<Village> ok*, sorry, for flood
<somsip> R3D: yes - you connect to a user account on the server
<jimbow> are aa degrees valid everywhere?
<lapion> JunkHunk, I need the model name of the cpu
<R3D> mkay.  Now, assuming i'm able to setup my ssh server, what else can you do with it, aside from using it as like your own personal cloud storage? Can't you add info into firefox and route all your traffic through your ssh server? or use your ssh server with mIRC to encrypt your messages and chats?
<somsip> Village: oh - you want to know what version of the protocol. Try "openssl ciphers -v | grep TLS"
<JunkHunk> lapion I will need some more time... I am installing xchat on that granpa to easily copy paste the output
<somsip> R3D: that's outside the scope of this channel. Maybe #ubuntu-offtopic is better to talk about possibilities. This is just for the 'how to'
<R3D> right on
<R3D> i thank you for your time
<R3D> cheers mate
<somsip> k
<tatertots> looks like R3D is trying to have some ssh tunneling fun lol :P
<Village> somsip, thanks, it's shows TLS 1.2, TLS 1.2, so it's i think 1.2 and is, thanks
<somsip> Village: I came to the same conclusion
<lapion> JunkHunk, I do not need the whole out put of the cat but only the line that stats with "model name"
<Village> somsip, i have bads with eggdrop youtube tcl script, i can paste bin my explained problems, you can look and maybe can explaine what's what's solutions?
<somsip> Village: better to address that to the channel. Not something that means much to me
<JunkHunk> lapion: http://pastebin.com/GUuyjG3n
<JunkHunk> just in case
<tatertots> sometimes it's easier to assist when ppl tell u what they are trying to do or accomplish, sometimes getting this info out of them can be a up hill battle
<Village> somsip, it's explained problems
<tatertots> sometimes they just tell u and make it so much easier to assist
<Village> it's - http://pastebin.com/hU02Gt6u
<jimbow> how do you change the email address for a freenode account?
<hateball> jimbow: ask in #freenode
<jimbow> i can't
<somsip> tatertots: The more I'm on here, the easier (I think) it is to spot users who are going to be a struggle to help. I have a low patience threshhold.
<jimbow> i'm muted
<hateball> jimbow: Wait for them to voice you
<tatertots> lol
<jimbow> i wrote a script that ghosts users if they have set their password to password =D
<jimbow> apparently everyone's password is password lol
<tatertots> i call it "nick burns" syndrome lol
<tatertots> i used to do tech support @ dell so i know the feeling somsip
<somsip> Village: I'd reiterate the advice you got. Speak to the author of the library
<Village> Ok, i waitb him ansver
<jimbow> tatertots: did you suck mike's dick?
<greenalgae> is "chmod -R 775 /var/www/html" a risky move?
<tatertots> no but i got to see him walk through once
<somsip> greenalgae: no need to make non-scripts executable. Wrap it in a "find" to only change dirs
<JunkHunk> Lubuntu and Xubuntu offered a PAE and a non-PAE release up to and including 12.04, but from 12.10 only the PAE releases are maintained.
<JunkHunk> does that mean I cannot upgrade?
<jimbow> michael is a raging homo
<somsip> jimbow: and this is why you get muted...
<jimbow> somsip: michael dell is a faggot lol
<jimbow> everyone knows  this
<tatertots> he just signed my paychecks..as long as they didn't bounce he was cool in my book
<somsip> greenalgae: eg (dont use this per se) "find . -type d -print0 | xargs -0 sudo chmod 770; find . -type f -print0 | xargs -0 sudo chmod 660"
<hateball> !language | jimbow
<ubottu> jimbow: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<jimbow> i am speaking in a calm polite english manner
<jimbow> quit being gay and grow a pair of balls you sensitive bitch
<greenalgae> jimbow: thats a bot you're insulting
<jimbow> that bot was created by a faggot apparently
<somsip> !040 | jimbow
<ubottu> jimbow: Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<somsip> jimbow: so, stop
<jimbow> somsip: grow a pair
<jimbow> and grow up
<jimbow> this is the real world
<somsip> jimbow: no, this is a support channel. Show respect
<tatertots> come on guys simmer down
<tatertots> we just want to help ppl with ubuntu here
<YankDownUnder> Apparently some folks have not had their daily intake of "ass pills".
<greenalgae> jimbow: take it elsewhere
<jimbow> somsip: i'm showing a lot of respect you're being gay
<jimbow> greenalgae: you too
<somsip> !ops | jimbow (abusive language continues despite warnings)
<ubottu> jimbow (abusive language continues despite warnings): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<greenalgae> showing a lot of respect
<V3rdant> You're not showing respect for gay people
<jimbow> wow you're so sensitive
<YankDownUnder> Myrtti, Thanks.
<tatertots> thanks
<tatertots> :P
<jimbow> V3rdant: being gay is a shameful choice
<lapion> JunkHunk, according to the intel ARK database it has PAE  however it doesn't have the flag correctly set.. So you should be able to tweak.
<greenalgae> somsip: at this point my /var/www/html is empty, shall i just chmod the directories i create 660 to get the same outcome?
<lapion> I have to boot up my old P-M system to see what package that was..
<JunkHunk> could I jump to the 16.04 instead of installing 14.04?
<k1l> greenalgae: put your user to the www-data group
<somsip> greenalgae: if you follow the link I gave before, it'll all work peachy
<lapion> JunkHunk, better to junp the lowest hurdle first and then do a lts to lts upgrade
<somsip> greenalgae: you write files, www-data can read them. www-data writes files, you can read them. All good
<JunkHunk> lapion I am pretty happy with lubuntu 12.04 but if I need to install from dvd I would like to install the latest
<JunkHunk> lapion anyway I don't know whether the 14.04 will install at all
<tatertots> I need to find some things to do with my ubuntu box..it just runs doing it's thing w/o issue
<guest-0MNstL> #atari
<lapion> Well JunkHunk it will upgrade to 14.04 but most likely not install it.
<tatertots> I should break it..so i can fix it again lol
<guest-0MNstL> re
<defjam> !cigar
<defjam> !beer
<tatertots> my production ubuntu box is still humming along on 12.04 LTS
<lapion> JunkHunk, I have 16.04 instaled on a P-M ULV 1.2Ghz with 2 GB ram
<JunkHunk> lapion you mean I need to wait to 21 th july automatic upgrade?
<JunkHunk> lapion and try to fix the obsolete package issues?
<lapion> tatertots, My desktop is running 11.04 with classic gnome
<tatertots> One thing i like about using old laptops for ubuntu is, if the power goes out it can run on battery until the power comes back
<JunkHunk> the apt-get is not working
<Leno> hi, does ubuntu support power big-endian ?
<greenalgae> somsip: you are the man/lady!
<tatertots> kinda like a lil built in UPS....UPS= uninterruptible power supply
<lapion> JunkHunk, you need to set the repositories
<JunkHunk> yeh there was some advice about that in the warning
<tatertots> lapion u know what they say..."if it ain't broke.........don't fix it " :P
<lapion> tatertots, if it ain't broke ??????
<lapion> every ubuntu os that has no security updates is bound to be broken sooner or later due to ssl ssh security issues
<JunkHunk> yep
<JunkHunk> it says the system package is broken
<JunkHunk> when trying to update
<somsip> greenalgae: does it matter for the advice you need?
<somsip> greenalgae: oh - gotcha :) np...
<greenalgae> somsip: high-five emoji
<JunkHunk> lapion it says my solution is remove third party repos and use apt-get -f  install
<JunkHunk> I already did that
<JunkHunk> with no avail
<EriC^> JunkHunk, try removing them with ppa-purge
<lapion> JunkHunk, change the repositories to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<somsip> greenalgae: so you got in www-data group and can now copy files and the permissions are good for apache?
<barq> When I run a command without sudo it works. When I run with sudo I get command not found. How is this possible?
<somsip> barq: sudo path is different
<tatertots> what command are you running barq?
<barq> adb
<lapion> JunkHunk, third party repositories usually disappear from the internet when official support disappears
<tatertots> ah ur messing with android devices eh?
<barq> yes
<somsip> barq: you probable have /opt/android-sdk in your path in ~/.bash_something
<barq> I have the path in .profile
<tatertots> or is this another adb u speak of?....nvm u just answered my question
<JunkHunk> lapion you mean I need to add that repo you post under other software tab?
<somsip> barq: so just use the full path with sudo if that's what you need.
<barq> How can I configure it to find the path?
<tareq_> hello all
<greenalgae> somsip: i followed the stackoverflow link and was able to upload to the desired folder using my SCP client, and it is serving me the page. now i am just trying to configure the mysql-server-5.5 package to work and allow me to use phpmyadmin
<lapion> JunkHunk, no you hace to replace the urls of official repositories to that one.
<somsip> barq: but why do you need sudo with adb?
<somsip> greenalgae: ok - shout if you get stuck. godo progress though
<barq> When I do adb devices I see my device but get no permissions
<somsip> *good
<k1l> barq: what ubuntu is it exactly?
<greenalgae> somsip: yes, thank you very much
<barq> And I read that starting adb server with sudo should help
<barq> 15.10
<JunkHunk> lapion and where is that? I cannot find it in software sources
<somsip> barq: scroll down to the better answers here http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14460656/android-debug-bridge-adb-device-no-permissions
<somsip> barq: it seems more likely to be a udev rule that is not allowing what you need
<k1l> barq: how did you install adb?
<barq> It worked before
<barq> dunno why it stopped working suddenly
<lapion> JunkHunk, in /etc/apt/sources.list
<barq> k1l: Can't remember it's been on the machine for a very long time.
<barq> several years
<somsip> barq: new device?
<hmir> Hi guys. I'm running xubuntu on a laptop. What i need ot know is: Is there a way to have two instances of xfce4-terminal with different font sizes set?
<tatertots> can't wait to build a new ubuntu box....if any of u guys wanna donate $ to the cause i wouldn't be offended lol
<somsip> hmir: the man page suggests one config with no way to run with a specified, different config
<JunkHunk> lapion okay I managed to open that file...and know I guess I need to add a line like this: deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu right?
<greenalgae> tatertots: i got this baby hosting plan for less than $50 for a year, i just dont have any use for it other than tinkering!
<JunkHunk> lapion do I need to comment any aswell?
<greenalgae> tatertors: im going to put my resume on the homepage
<greenalgae> .....if i can get this thing running before i graduate in december
<tatertots> that's a good deal @ $50 a yr...good idea to have ur resume on there
<somsip> tatertots: nano servers on AWS come out about that, and you get free usage for a while. Offtopic so no more from me on this one
<lapion> JunkHunk, you need edit most lines and change the urls except for those that belong to a ppa
<hmir> somsip: Can you recommend a small footprint emulator I can install and set the font size as a I see fit??
<tatertots> true...i haven't messed with amazon's deal yet...since it's off topic though we'll just keep moving lol
<somsip> hmir: no - but there a loads so there should be one that allows specfic configs
<tatertots> why did u guys let me have coffee?
<JunkHunk> lapion any template?
<barq> somsip: Same device.
<somsip> barq: fair enough. Maybe I'm off track with the idea of a dodgy udev rule then
<lapion> JunkHunk, change repositories from: http://archive.ubuntu.com and http://security.ubuntu.com to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<lapion> Oops: JunkHunk, change repositories from: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu and http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<JunkHunk> lapion I think I found one: http://askubuntu.com/questions/91815/how-to-install-software-or-upgrade-from-an-old-unsupported-release
<JunkHunk> thanks
<k1l> !eolupgrade | JunkHunk
<ubottu> JunkHunk: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<lapion> JunkHunk, yeah well there is a special page for simply continued usage of older dists but that one has the gist..
<lapion> of it
<tatertots> I had to do a EOL upgrade on my ol 13.10 workstation...took it to 14.04 lts...last time i use a non LTS version on my workstations :P
<tatertots> live and learn i guess
<greenalgae> after installing mysql-server-5.5 and running dpkg-reconfigure, i'm getting an error "unable to set password for MySQL "root" user"
<tatertots> u can set or change the password for the database admin account/user manually if needed
<greenalgae> if i run apt-get remove <package> do i need to restart or flush or anything?
<somsip> greenalgae: three options here. Try the bottom one first, then the purge method. The other way is faffy https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset
<lapion> tatertots, 14.04 is also an EOL system soon..
<Ben64> if soon is 2019
<sveinse> I'm running gnome shell on 16.04, and I notice that _usr_bin_atop keep crashing when I log in. What is atop used for in a desktop and why could it be crashing?
<tatertots> what's the support lifecycle of LTS now?...still 5 years? or did canonical change it
<somsip> tatertots: 5
<Ben64> 5 yeah, was upped from 3
<Guest87969> Whenever I click on the play button in vlc after pausing, I hear a crackling sound for small duration. I also hear at the startup. Any suggestions?(Kubuntu 16.04)
<tatertots> they better not change it..
<Guest87969> Can't find a similar problem online anywhere.
<JunkHunk> lapion the system has unmet dependencies and I cannot install the update manager core adviced in that page
<tatertots> don't u hate being in linux dependency hell
<tatertots> trying to dig ur way out can be a ton of work
<steven> where can I find a list of output meaning of aptitude? like i means installed, n v virtual and what not
<steven> but like a full list of it
<lapion> JunkHunk, use aptitude to fix the dependencies
<LostSoul> Hi
<LostSoul> apt-get hangs on install / remove any tip?
<LostSoul> I've got only Do you want to continue? [Y/n] Y
<tatertots> I was in dependency hell trying to keep a up to date version of HPLIP on one of my ubuntu boxes
<lapion> Ben64, thanks I misread the list of releases
<tatertots> that was fun
<JunkHunk> lapion aptitude package not available
<lapion> btw Ben64 is that ben short for benton?
<lapion> apt-get install aptitude
<JunkHunk> it says it is not available
<Guest87969> Output of vlc file playing from terminal output http://paste.ubuntu.com/17738362/
<Guest87969> any workarounds folks?
<Ben64> use mpv or mplayer2?
<tatertots> are you trying to "capture" this vlc file playing from terminal?
<TikityTik2> Why is systemd hanging at reboot?
<tatertots> I like mplayer
<tatertots> it's the cats meow
<Guest87969> tatertots, Yes, I hear crackling burst of sound on play and pause.
<Ben64> try mpv or mplayer2?
<tatertots> I would also suggest mplayer..i have done capture of mpeg2 transport streams coming in from a atsc tuner with mplayer in ubuntu
<LostSoul> Ay idea guys?
<tatertots> i could probably assist in capturing from memory
<tatertots> with mplayer of course
<LostSoul> My apt-hangs like that: Fetched 70.9 MB in 9s (7,582 kB/s)
<Ben64> LostSoul: pastebin the full output
<LostSoul> Sure
<LostSoul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17737006/
<tatertots> I think i captured some stuff with vlc player also but i remember finding mplayer better for that for some reasons or another
<LostSoul> IT happens even with apt-get remove
<Ben64> not seeing a problem there
<LostSoul> It hangs and goodbye
<tatertots> with mplayer i just did something like mplayer dvb:// >
<somsip> LostSoul: did you try an apt-get clean, or even an autoremove to see if there's some artifact causing a problem?
<Guest87969> Ben64, sudo apt-get install mplayer2?
<Ben64> Guest87969: yep
<tatertots> I'll have to go check my media extender ubuntu box to get u the exact syntax though...it's in the other room so no biggie
<Ben64> tatertots: not sure who you're talking to, but doesn't really seem relevant
<Guest87969> tatertots, I don't want to capture I want to remove the crackling I hear while play/pause
<tatertots> also it sounds like ur source is from a file instead of a dvb/atsc tuner card but that also is no biggie
<Guest87969> tatertots, mention names!
<somsip> !who | tatertots
<ubottu> tatertots: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tatertots> is this crackling present when u play the source/original file/recording?
<Ben64> thats the problem!
<Guest87969> tatertots, yes.
<LostSoul> somsip: clean - yes, autoremove - nope
<tatertots> sorry i forget to mention names guys
<LostSoul> I can try autoremove but as I say it hangs
<LostSoul> So autoremove probably won't go
<somsip> LostSoul: just an easy one to try but I did expect much
<tatertots> i'm guessing obtaining a crackle free recording is out of the question
<LostSoul> somsip: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 110 not upgraded.
<Ben64> tatertots: you're misunderstanding the problem
<lapion> JunkHunk, make sure you these repositories active (no # in front of them ) in your /etc/apt/sources.list : http://pastebin.com/HwVaPfxK
<somsip> LostSoul: two easy search results http://askubuntu.com/questions/774918/apt-get-is-stuck-at-fetched-xxkb-in-xxsec http://askubuntu.com/questions/775049/16-04-apt-update-never-ends
<tatertots> so ur looking at using audio editing software to mask or filter out the "distortion"
<LostSoul> somsip: I tried 1st one
<ret2libc> hello, in fedora i can use fpaste to automatically paste to paste.fedoraproject.org. is there a similar program for ubuntu to automatically paste to paste.ubuntu.com?
<cracklingsound> Ben64, is mplayer2 a gui?
<Ben64> cracklingsound: no
<tatertots> this is foreign territory...not much of a audio editor
<Ben64> tatertots: stahp. this isn't relevant at all
<somsip> LostSoul: is it an appstreamcli problem? Check top
<cracklingsound> Ben64, any gui suggestions. I was using terminal to debug.
<Ben64> cracklingsound: just try it!
<Ben64> 10 minutes on step 1 of diagnosis :|
<greenalgae> ben64: lol
<tatertots> if i misunderstood your problem just try mplayer and see if the problem goes away
<LostSoul> somsip: I've checked with top/ps aux and I don't have appstreamcli running
<tatertots> or whatever was suggested as a next step for u
<somsip> LostSoul: unexpected. When did apt-get last work? What version of ubuntu?
<cracklingsound> Ben64, seems to not exist for mplayer.
<Ben64> problem solved, ditch vlc
<cracklingsound> Ben64, haha.. need a gui though
<Ben64> why
<tatertots> mplayer has a "front end"
<tatertots> aka gui
<Ben64> slows it down, and it's pointless
<TikityTik2> I have skipped using a display manager and am using jwm as a wm. This laptop is really bad but it cannot play youtube videos properly in firefox. the video slows down while audio isn't synced
<cracklingsound> tatertots, mpv?
<LostSoul> somsip: 14.04
<Ben64> what could you possibly need to see on a video player that isn't the video?
<LostSoul> I use it like 2-3 weeks ago
<LostSoul> Maybe 4
<lapion> TikityTik2, try playing the video fullscreen
<TikityTik2> lapion: same story
<ducasse> ret2libc: just install pastebinit.
<JunkHunk> lapion I have no natty repositories but precise...
<TikityTik2> I also installed just lubuntu-minimal
<TikityTik2> so i'm not sure if i'm missing a package that makes youtube videos play normally
<lapion> okay yeah I mean make sure you have the ubuntu partner repositories active..
<cracklingsound> Ben64, the sound also occurs at startup, any suggestions for that.:)
<JunkHunk> so those you post but for precise I guess
<ret2libc> ducasse: thanks! is there any way to default it to another pastebin service?
<Ben64> cracklingsound: on mplayer2? pastebin the output of it
<lapion> JunkHunk, uncomment all repositories that are relative to precise by removing the # in front
<ducasse> ret2libc: there's an option, just set up an alias.
<ret2libc> ducasse: thanks
<JunkHunk> lapion they were already
<JunkHunk> lapion I am trying to get this broken package fixed: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2073770&page=2 in order to get apt-get working and install aptitude
<lapion> JunkHunk, did you do : "apt-get update ; apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<cracklingsound> Ben64, http://paste.ubuntu.com/17739018/
<ripper> ...
<Ben64> cracklingsound: try "mplayer -ao alsa yourfile.mp4"
<cracklingsound> Ben64, http://paste.ubuntu.com/17739095/, please have a look
<JunkHunk> lapion I get many impossible to obtain security packages from those repos...but I guess that might be normal as you said I am using a server for old releases now...but the problem comes when I try to install update manager core as suggested here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/91815/how-to-install-software-or-upgrade-from-an-old-unsupported-release
<Ben64> cracklingsound: well how does it sound that way
<lapion> JunkHunk, you are using 12.04 ?
<JunkHunk> unmet dependencies  from the broken system package libc6-dev
<JunkHunk> yep
<JunkHunk> precise
<JunkHunk> lubuntu
<lapion> then you will have to reedit the sources file and return everything the way it was.
<TikityTik2> my lubuntu-minimal hangs on "systemd-shutdown[1]: rebooting"
<lapion> 12.04 is still supported
<JunkHunk> lol
<JunkHunk> I know but about to end
<JunkHunk> thats why I was trying to upgrade
<JunkHunk> but upgrade seems to be IM
<hateball> 12.04 is supported 5 years on server, it was only 3 years on the desktop
<JunkHunk> desktop here
<hateball> If I recall correctly
<hateball> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is a currently-supported !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<Ben64> 12.04 was the start of 5 years for both
<JunkHunk> but 12.04 was the last non-pae distro
<lapion> JunkHunk, 12.04 is supported until 2019  however you need to update  to 12.04.5
<JunkHunk> oh
<JunkHunk> cool
<Ben64> 2017
<lapion> ops 2017
<JunkHunk> dist-upgrade then?
<lapion> apt-get dist-upgrade
<lapion> JunkHunk, try the fake-pae ppa
<JunkHunk> okay after lsb_release -a
<JunkHunk> I get ubuntu 12.04.5 lts
<lapion> JunkHunk, don't forget apt-get update first
<JunkHunk> what about the changes we made to the sources list now?
<JunkHunk> I mean the old-release thing
<lapion> JunkHunk, you have to undo them
<JunkHunk> :-P
<JunkHunk> how????
<greenalgae> maybe this hosting package is unable to run mysql
<JunkHunk> I used sed
<lapion> JunkHunk, check if there are still source.list.save available
<JunkHunk> I guess I only need to modify that
<JunkHunk> oh
<lapion> next time make a copy to $i.old first
<somsip> greenalgae: is it horribly underpowered, very small disk, or minute RAM? Otherwise it should be fine
<lapion> copy original to source.list.old
<ubuntu-user123> Hey friends!
<ubuntu-user123> LVM NVIDIA WHO SOLVED BROBLEM?
<JunkHunk> lapion fixed it reverting the command I used before... so support for ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS ends 2019 right?
<JunkHunk> I am happy now then
<greenalgae> somsip: i think a half GB of ram and a coupel GB of hard disk drive. its a virtual server but its just an installation, not compiling or anything.
<lapion> !eolupgrade | JunkHunk
<ubottu> JunkHunk: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<lapion> JunkHunk, April 2017
<JunkHunk> yep https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases :-(
<JunkHunk> grrrr!!!
<lapion> JunkHunk, try the fake-pae ppa
<lapion> JunkHunk, because the p-m you are talking has pae but not the correct flag set so the kernel doe not recognise it
<ubuntu-user123> Hey?
<ubuntu-user123> Who use LVM?
<hateball> ubuntu-user123: Ask the real question instead of taking a poll
<ubuntu-user123> i asked fuck
<hateball> !details | ubuntu-user123
<ubottu> ubuntu-user123: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<ubuntu-user123> LVM + NVIDI A= BUG
<ubuntu-user123> LVM + NVIDIA = BUG
<ubuntu-user123> No run ubuntu
<ubuntu-user123> give help plz
<Ben64> ubuntu-user123: relax
<ubuntu-user123> my bad
<ubuntu-user123> 3 weeks
<ubuntu-user123> help please
<Ben64> 1st. calm down. 2nd, explain the issue as fully as possible, use paste.ubuntu.com if it's more than one line
<JunkHunk> lapion for 14.04.1 LTS seems to be no upgrade but boot install
<JunkHunk> lapion https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/AdvancedMethods#Pentium_M_and_Celeron_M
<ubuntu-user123> Help please
<JunkHunk> lapion so I guess I need a lubuntu 14.04 LTS 32bits iso now...
<ubuntu-user123> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2328616
<lapion> JunkHunk,
<lapion> JunkHunk, you should be able to update  to 12.04.5 without a problem
<skokkk> hi. aptitude cant upgrade.. how do I fix this?
<ubuntu-user123> HELP PLEASE!!!!!
<hateball> Stop your nonsense
<Village> ubuntu-user123, whats wrong?
<ubuntu-user123> LVM no work with the nvidi adriver
<hateball> ubuntu-user123: If you want to try the latest nvidia driver, you can do "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa && sudo apt update && sudo apt install nvidia-367 && sudo reboot"
<Ben64> ubuntu-user123: that's not true at all
<ubuntu-user123> I need solve my problem
<JunkHunk> lapion I am already at 12.04.5 !!! I need to get the next lts before the year to come
<lapion> JunkHunk, do-release-upgrade
<JunkHunk> that is not working
<ubuntu-user123> Its grub problem?
<lapion> JunkHunk, sudo do-release-upgrade but first install fake-pae ppa repository
<ubuntu-user123> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2328616
<Ben64> ubuntu-user123: no, it might be an encryption problem, or it might be an nvidia problem, depending on what password box you're referring to
<lapion> ubuntu-user123, to install ubuntu on most systems with nvidia graphics you need to boot with nomodeset
<ubuntu-user123> nomodeset no help
<hateball> Ben64: the driver in 16.04 is 361 and it has no kms support, but 367 should have so it should be possible to use with encrypted LVM as wlel
<hateball> but... good luck explaining that
<ubuntu-user123> its old prooblem very old
<lapion> hateball, some nvidia cards do not work with 361
<JunkHunk> lapion If I open update manager and click update to 14.04 it says PAE not enabled
<hateball> lapion: A 780, as this person describes they have, works with 361 and up
<lapion> JunkHunk, first install fake-pae ppa repository
<JunkHunk> okay
<ubuntu-user123> so will 167 100% work?
<lapion> JunkHunk, then install fake pae package ( read the fake-pae repo page)
<ubuntu-user123> sudo apt update    Why apt and no apt-get?
<lapion> ubuntu-user123, what exactly is the problem what have you done and at what point during your process does the problem show up
<ubuntu-user123> sudo apt install nvidia-367    and install nvidia-lastest?
<archer121> hi
<ubuntu-user123> Install Nvidia and reboot
<ubuntu-user123> lapion, Install Nvidia and reboot
<ubuntu-user123> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2328616
<thekro> hi - this is pretty specific, so redirection to another channel would be welcomed. I've got an optimus card in my laptop, and want to use CUDA to enable GPU computation with theano.  However, installing CUDA has broken my graphical display - I've tried various things, and enountered blank screens, working login screen but failure to login, low resolution login screen, or successful GUI with optimus disabled.
<thekro> ubuntu 14.04
<lapion> ubuntu-user123, are you using an uefi system ?
<ubuntu-user123> of cose
<ubuntu-user123> laption, yes
<thekro> also , theano is not using the gpu when i run test code on the terminal either
<ubuntu-user123> disable this spam in chat plesae
<archer121> hello everybody, I am trying to get the nvidia's own driver working. After a lot of breaking and fixing, I am currently at the lightdm login screen. When log in, I get a black screen and then I come back to the lightdm login screen (loop). Here is the debug information that gets logged in /var/log/lightdm/lightdm/log when I try to login. http://paste.ubuntu.com/17739922/
<ubuntu-user123> enter exit and etc
<JunkHunk> lapion same problem....though I only tried the update manager button might the do-release-upgrade work instead?
<JunkHunk> lapion nope
<JunkHunk> same error
<JunkHunk> pae not enabled
<hateball> archer121: It'd help knowing what you're been breaking and fixing. Have you used a manual install? Editing xorg.conf? etc etc
<TikityTik2> I need help, my lubuntu is minimal and I'm having issues with shutdown and reboot. Everything seems to go fine and then it hangs on systemd-shutdown[1]: rebooting or shutting down. Can't access any tty and no input works, i have to manually turn it off by the power switch.
<TikityTik2> it was working before, but now it does not
<hateball> archer121: Also, what chipset are you using?
<archer121> hateball: NVIDIA Corporation GK208M [GeForce 920M] (rev a1)
<JunkHunk> lapion I did sudo add-apt-repository ppa:prof7bit/fake-pae and then apt-get update...and then sudo do-release-upgrade and the same pae not enabled problem
<lapion> ubuntu-user123, to see kernel messages when you boot please edit grub and add nomodeset and remove quiet and splash
<archer121> hateball: I did a fresh install, installed cuda with the .run file that came with it. No breaking and fixing.
<lapion> JunkHunk, do not forget to install the packages delivered by fake-pae
<ubuntu-user123> <hateball> Ben64: the driver in 16.04 is 361 and it has no kms support, but 367 should have so it should be possible to use with encrypted LVM as wlel
<lapion> JunkHunk, apt-get install fake-pae
<JunkHunk> lol
<JunkHunk> okay
<ubuntu-user123> laption, you variant no work
<ubuntu-user123> brb reboot
<JunkHunk> okay going back to the broken system package now...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2073770&page=2 becuase I cannot use apt-get
<lapion> ubuntu-user123, when you remove quiet and set nosplash and add nomodeset at least the system shows the error messages of the kernel so you can see what went wrong.
<hateball> archer121: with a 9xx chipset I'd use the 367 driver from PPA, and then CUDA
<hateball> Tho 361 *should* support 9xx I guess, but it might be a newer model still
<jangs_> hello
<archer121> hateball: I will do as you suggest and tell you how it does
<JunkHunk> lapion libc6-dev depends libc6 (=2.15-0ubuntu10.13) but 2.15-0ubuntu10.15 is going to be installed
<lapion> JunkHunk, when does that dependency appear ?
<JunkHunk> when trying to install the pae thing..anyway I think I got the solution here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/488671/libc6-depends-libc-bin-2-15-0ubuntu10-but-2-15-0ubuntu10-5-is-installed
<TikityTik2> My ubuntu won't shutdown properly, stays at systemd-shutdown[1]: Rebooting.
<jangs_> try changing the run level you should be in 2 or 5
<TikityTik2> jangs_: How?
<TikityTik2> I'm getting to the point where I'm just gonna reinstall because it worked before.
<jangs_> in the terminal type runlevel
<TikityTik2> jangs_: and how would i change the runlevel?
<hateball> TikityTik2: worked before *what*? It could be a kernel regression with regards to ACPI
<TikityTik2> it was working fine before
<TikityTik2> before i installed some packages
<jangs_> telinit 5
<hateball> TikityTik2: So check /var/log/apt/history* and tell what packages
<hateball> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TikityTik2> terminal runlevel shows 5
<jangs_> ok
<jangs_> telinit 0
<TikityTik2> same thing happened
<jangs_> as root
<hateball> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<TikityTik2> i'm thinking to reinstall with lxde just to avoid more headaches though
<TikityTik2> as i'm already having troubles with slow youtube video playback
<TikityTik2> jangs_: same thing
<jangs_> same thing are you root/
<ubuntu-user123> hateball, ???
<hateball> ubuntu-user123: what
<ubuntu-user123> hateball, its no work!
<ubuntu-user123> hateball, no helped
<hateball> That's too bad
<ubuntu-user123> hateball, so what to do?
<sad> hello
<TikityTik2> jangs_: same thing with sudo/root
<jangs_> ok somethings wrong
<hateball> ubuntu-user123: I fear I am not equipped to help you. Calm down, and repeat your issue again and someone else might have an idea
<lapion> hateball, all my nvidia problems got solved by using the kernel's EFI Stub Loader.
<jangs_> try sudo shutdown h
<ubuntu-user123> You said it have kms
<hateball> lapion: good, perhaps you can help ubuntu-user123 then
<jangs_> or sudo shutdown now
<ubuntu-user123> hateball killed my Ubuntu and now "I fear I am not equipped to help you oh im sor"
<ubuntu-user123> thx u!
<TikityTik2> jangs_: same thing with sudo shutdown now
<ubuntu-user123> np i can reinstall it
<jangs_> kill the power supply
<lapion> ubuntu-user123, try using information from the following pages: http://www.rodsbooks.com/efi-bootloaders/
<ubuntu-user123> laption
<lapion> ubuntu-user123, especially http://www.rodsbooks.com/efi-bootloaders/efistub.html
<TikityTik2> jangs_: I did. I did everytime when it was stuck at systemd-shutdown[1]: shutting down, etc
<lapion> ubuntu-user123, did you edit the options at boot or did you change them in the configuration of grub ?
<YankDownUnder> TikityTik2, what if you just type: sudo runlevel 0
<ubuntu-user123> laption, no
<JunkHunk> lapion that radikal solution kind of worked...I needed to reinstall the package from synaptic though but now the system has the pae thing and it is upgrading ...I am happy
<TikityTik2> YankDownUnder: too many arguments
<lapion> JunkHunk, just make sure the package is not removed during or after the upgrade..
<jangs_> try one more time sudo shutdown -h now
<ubuntu-user123> laption, what to do in config?
<JunkHunk> oh
<JunkHunk> how?
<JunkHunk> how do I prevent that?
<lapion> ubuntu-user123, is the system booting ?
<ubuntu-user123> i in livecd
<TikityTik2> jangs_: same thing
<lapion> ubuntu-user123, try the options of booting a kernel using the the kernels efi stub loader
<lapion> ubuntu-user123, http://www.rodsbooks.com/efi-bootloaders/efistub.html
<Ben64> lapion: that's such a complicated "solution"
<ubuntu-user123> laption, what to do 1.2.3 ?
<jangs_> how long have you been using that distro?
<TikityTik2> jangs_: the past day.
<ubuntu-user123> laption, I have windows and information on this hard drive
<ubuntu-user123> no crash please
<jangs_> did you verify the download?
<TikityTik2> jangs_: It's lubuntu minimal that boots into tty1 and then startx into joe's window manager
<TikityTik2> it was working in the window manager before. but after apt-get installing software-center, firefox, skype, alsa, it stopped working
<lapion> Ben64, yes the page is outdated
<jangs_> shasum 256?
<TikityTik2> and also after using the additional drivers
<lapion> Ben64, 16.04 comes with correctly configured kernel for the stub loader.
<jangs_> ok it already sounds problematic
<TikityTik2> jangs_: this laptop only has 512 ddr2 mb and single core 1.7 ghz
<jangs_> why not choose an easier distro to use?
<TikityTik2> s i'm trying to really make it fast
<jangs_> ic
<TikityTik2> jangs_: Because i need a distro that has skype on it
<jangs_> lubuntu?
<TikityTik2> i am using lubuntu
<jangs_> porteous
<jangs_> ok
<TikityTik2> lubuntu-minimal, installed evertying from tty
<jangs_> ok
<TikityTik2> i'm thinking of reinstalling with lxde to avoid the headache though
<jangs_> any other problems with the distro?
<TikityTik2> but i'm worried of the resources being hogged
<lapion> ubuntu-user123, install refind : http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/installing.html
<TikityTik2> jangs_: except that it won't reboot now
<jangs_> ubuntu mate is pretty low on resources
<TikityTik2> jangs_: i installed with lubuntu-minimal and didn't pick an option for a desktop
<lapion> ubuntu-user123, and then select the to boot the option that's related to kernel in stead of the one that's related to the grub.
<TikityTik2> jangs_: never seen it when i was googling for a lightweight distro
<jangs_> or Busen
<jangs_> bunsen
<jangs_> with openbox
<lapion> xubuntu has been my choice for low-resource systems
<ubuntu-user123> laption, Automatically install rEFInd to the ESP?
<YankDownUnder> WindowMaker. Super low on resources.
<TikityTik2> i need a distro that has skype 4.3
<ikonia> ubuntu supports skype
<jangs_> yes
<ubuntu-user123> laption, │ It is necessary to install rEFInd to the EFI System Partition (ESP) for   │   │ it to control the boot process.                                           │   │                                                                           │   │ Not installing the new rEFInd binary on the ESP may leave the system in   │   │ an unbootable state. Alternatives to automatically installing rEFInd      │   â
<TikityTik2> it really upsets me how easy it is to break linux
<TikityTik2> and that i can't just revert to a backup point
<jangs_> maybe reinstall lubuntu and check porteous if it supports skype and Bunsen I am not sure but its low on resources
<Ben64> TikityTik2: you can, if you made a backup point
<YankDownUnder> TikityTik2, https://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-linux/ => doesn't matter what distro you have, really...or "window manager" - you can install it from standalone - you don't have to depend on "sources in the distro" for the install of Skype...
<lapion> TikityTik2, with brfs you can.. or using the great tar
<ubuntu-user123> laption, ???
<TikityTik2> YankDownUnder: I tried using the dynamic skype download but it wouldn't work on tiny core. I was missing libraries and it wasn't provided by my distro
<jangs_> any distro can be broken modifying and maintaining takes practise
<ikonia> TikityTik2: tiny core is not ubuntu
<TikityTik2> ubuntu mate says recommended ram is 2 gb
<lapion> ubuntu-user123, see the chapter: Installing rEFInd Manually Using Linux
<ikonia> TikityTik2: the whole point of tinycore is it's "tiny" so how can you expect it to have all the dependencies for a proptitary audo/video conferencing system
<YankDownUnder> TikityTik2, You do know that you can "strip" stuff out of Ubuntu and make it as bare as you wish...still maintaining the libs required...but hey, it's a learning experience. I shall sleep. Enjoy the puzzle. Cheerio!
<TikityTik2> and the minimal is 512 mb, which is what i have. I assume ubuntu mate is goign to run very slowly
<jangs_> yep thats sounds right its not the solution for you
<daumie1> hello...how can i get bang and olufsen drivers?
<TikityTik2> YankDownUnder: I already had a bare stripped ubuntu by installing lubuntu-minimal, then the shutdown and reboot stopped working. And also youtube video playback was slow.
<ikonia> TikityTik2: buy more ram - thats the bottom line
<ikonia> TikityTik2: you want to do heavier things - you need more resources
<Ben64> ram is cheap now, good time to upgrade
<daumie> daumie: the proprietary ones do work
<TikityTik2> ikonia: It's a bad laptop and i'm not willing to buy parts atm.
<lapion> ubuntu-user123, your are using a non mac-system so you should only regard the UEFI-based pc options not the mac-options
<ikonia> TikityTik2: then buy a new one
<TikityTik2> not buying
<ikonia> TikityTik2: then you're going to have to live with it's performance limitations
<daumie> daumie1: **
<jangs_> Kali Linux can run on 512 just putting it out there
<ikonia> jangs_: no it can't
<ikonia> jangs_: no more than any other distro
<TikityTik2> youtube playback was fine in tiny core, but not in jwm lubuntu-minimal
<ikonia> you start loading it up with resources like skype and it will eat resources
<ubuntu-user123> laption, it can crash partitions and data?
<TikityTik2> ikonia: even with skype off, playback was slow
<ikonia> TikityTik2: basically this channel supports ubuntu, if you're not looking for help with ubuntu, this is the wrong channel
<TikityTik2> well i'm wondering if lubuntu lxde is my best bet
<TikityTik2> i assume my custom lubuntu was missing packages for proper youtube playback for not being laggy.
<ikonia> TikityTik2: possibly video card configuration
<TikityTik2> ikonia: what kind of configuration would affect it? I thought video card configuration is only resolution etc
<Ben64> and pretty sure i saw you say you were using startx
<ikonia> TikityTik2: no, there is the kernel module and xorg module configuration
<ikonia> so not lubuntu then -
<TikityTik2> Ben64: I am using startx
<ikonia> I bet it's an ubuntu minimal install
<ikonia> missing loads of dependencies
<TikityTik2> ikonia: it is.
<ikonia> there we go then
<ikonia> TikityTik2: just install lubuntu normally
<ikonia> stop using a minimal install
<jangs_> agree
<TikityTik2> ikonia: I installed lubuntu normally and it was ha
<ikonia> it was what ?
<TikityTik2> it was very slow and took 5 min to open firefox
<TikityTik2> not sure w
<ikonia> TikityTik2: so you need to look at the configuration there
<lapion> ubuntu-user123, just use the refind-install refind is a bootloader and it installs a file in the EFI folder that allows you to select from most if not all installed osses on the system
<TikityTik2> ikonia: I think i'll use the minimal install but pick to install the lxde desktop package
<ikonia> TikityTik2: I think thats a very bad idea
<ikonia> TikityTik2: as you are proving because things are not working fo ryou
<TikityTik2> ikonia: why's that? it's a faster install for me too I think
<ikonia> no it's not
<lapion> one of the options of refind is that it detects efi-stub kernels and adds them to the "bootlist" so you can select them
<ikonia> it's faster because it's missing things you need
<ikonia> and you'll need to manually work out all the additional things you need
<Ben64> lapion: what does that solve?
<ubuntu-user123> laption, refind-install: command not found
<ikonia> so you'll end up installing the other stuff anyway
<ikonia> why make it hard on yourself
<TikityTik2> ikonia: I'm thinking that installing x86_64 made it slow
<lapion> Ben64, the refind then boot the kernel as a efi program that gives the kernel full-access to the system hardware
<TikityTik2> could that be the case?
<ikonia> why did you use 64bit on such a low spec machine
<ikonia> it certainly won't help
<TikityTik2> ikonia: because someone said my cpu supports 64 bit instruction
<Ben64> lapion: makes no sense
<ikonia> TikityTik2: it won't slow your machine down that much to be honest, there is an overhead but like %2 something like that
<lapion> Ben64, the efi normally starts with the efifb and masks the actual graphical hardware.
<TikityTik2> but if i use a regular lubuntu install, won't it make the laptop slower? It's only 512 ddr2 mb  single core 1.7 GH
<ikonia> TikityTik2: no
<ikonia> TikityTik2: no more than doing a minimal install then installing hte packages
<ikonia> TikityTik2: bottom line is - your laptop is to slow
<TikityTik2> ikonia: then which lubuntu install do you recommend
<TikityTik2> ikonia: that's why trying to make it so it's fast enough to run skype or firefox
<ikonia> I recommend lubuntu
<TikityTik2> 16.04?
<ikonia> TikityTik2: you just have to accept the limitation of your machine
<ikonia> TikityTik2: 16.04 is the current lts release, so yes
<TikityTik2> some people recommended me older versions implying they were faster
<ikonia> they are wrong
<ubuntu-user123> Any help please
<lapion> ubuntu-user123, are you using another os on the system ?
<ubuntu-user123> laption, yes
<ubuntu-user123> Windows
<lapion> ubuntu-user123, try installing refind from the other os
<ubuntu-user123> laption, and grub for dos?
<ubuntu-user123> https://sourceforge.net/projects/refind/
<lapion> no need ubuntu-user123
<TikityTik2> ikonia: lubuntu crashes when it tries to setup
<TikityTik2> after i go through all the options like locale, time, erase whole disk
<MWM> Hi, I am having trouble with random powerdowns.  I am confident the hadware is OK,but still checking
<ikonia> TikityTik2: define crashes
<ubuntu-user123> laption, and why grub2 So bad?
<MWM> Ive checked apport and the crashlogs, but havent seen anything that stands out to me
<lapion> grub2 does not allways work correct..
<TikityTik2> ikonia: during the install, the installatin throws an error. but i think i got it working after retrying.
<lapion> you could try grub2-efi ubuntu-user123
<MWM> this issue sometimes happens within hours, but can be as much as a few days or a week in between instances
<ubuntu-user123> laption, no
<ikonia> I suspect the actually installer maybe using more ram than you have
<TikityTik2> ikonia: I had that problem too with xubuntu
<hateball> MWM: Are you confident the hardware is OK because you've actually tested it?
<ikonia> TikityTik2: the installer can take up resources as it's displaying a full X11 setup, while running from ram, while also trying to process packages to a chroot to install
<MWM> Ive replaced everything but the drives and the drives check out okay in smartmontools.  Im just not 100% about the power supply because I hvent taken a multimeter after it yet
<TikityTik2> ikonia: which is why i wanted lubuntu-minimal
<MWM> however it is presumed to be good as it is a replacement
<TikityTik2> as lubuntu-minimal does it through a bios like menu
<ikonia> TikityTik2: I get that, but you're still going to hit the run time problems
<ubuntu-user123> Why Ubuntu use this old bootloader if it no always work?
<lapion> ubuntu-user123, which one ?
<ubuntu-user123> laption, grub
<Dead_Office> lol
<hateball> MWM: Have you checked your RAM? Could CPU/GPU be overheating?
<MWM> RAM, cpu, gpu, and motherboard are all new as well.  Decent cooling on all.  Temps are well inside safe margins while monitoring with psensor.  Basically, I think so :)
<_MyStartx_> install centos minimal, ubuntu is big and lazy
<MWM> anyone have any advice on what exactly I should look for in the logs?  dmesg is empty and so is the apport log.  syslog and kern.log have alot of stuff and I dont know what I should look at for certain
<lapion> ubuntu-user123, grub works on certain older systems..
<lapion> ubuntu-user123, grub2 works on newer system
<MWM> there arent any big warnings or anything that *looks* out of place though
<ubuntu-user123> laption, LVM + NVIDIA = grub sucks
<lapion> ubuntu-user123, it's an uefi problem
<ubuntu-user123> laption, its grub problem
<ubuntu-user123> laption, grub outdated
<lapion> ubuntu-user123, every manufactur creates it's own uefi and they tend to try to make it windows compatible and never think about other oses
<ubuntu-user123> laption, why grub no solve this problem?
<lapion> ubuntu-user123, every day a new manuafacturer makes a new incompatible uefi verion
<ubuntu-user123> laption, developers can update code
<ubuntu-user123> ok
<ubuntu-user123> laption, I can install Legacy
<lapion> ubuntu-user123, so grub has to fix uefi bugs ?
<ubuntu-user123> laption, why refind work and grub not?
<lapion> most of the time grub2-efi should work
<ubuntu-user123> laption, why Ubuntu not use it?
<lapion> ubuntu-user123, too new hardware
<ubuntu-user123> 2013
<ubuntu-user123> not new
<lapion> ubuntu-user123, try going to manufacturers site and see if they have newer firmware for the laptop
<ubuntu-user123> laption, how to install grub2-efi?
<ubuntu-user123> laption, I use desktop
<sypher> ubuntu-user123: GRUB is written to a standard that many manufacturers choose to ignore. That's not the GRUB developers' problem to fix.
<sypher> They write to the standard.
<ubuntu-user123> ok
<lapion> ubuntu-user123, same applies to desktop see if manufacturer has newer firmware for the mainboard
<ubuntu-user123> But LVM work without Nvidia driver, Nvidia driver work without LVM and LVM + Nvidia driver = not work!
<ubuntu-user123> laption, I use lastest BIOS
<ubuntu-user123> 2016
<lapion> ubuntu-user123, do you need encrypted lvm ?
<ubuntu-user123> laption, yes
<lapion> why not use nouveau ?
<ubuntu-user123> laption, nouveau is slow
<ubuntu-user123> laption, and have a bugs
<ubuntu-user123> laption, why no work LVM encrypted + Nvidia driver?
<lapion> ubuntu-user123, see #nvidia
<ubuntu-user123> laption, its motherboard?
<lapion> ubuntu-user123, no nvidia driver has problems with lvm not linux..
<RossoNeroDentro> hello is it still safe to use Windws Xp from VirtualBox and Ubuntu as Host for the programs you need to emulate people?
<lapion> RossoNeroDentro, try wine ?
<RossoNeroDentro> what i need to run dosen't work on wine
<RossoNeroDentro> wine is basically mostly useless so far for most programs
<RossoNeroDentro> but i been told on virutal machine Xp is still safe is this true?
<krabador> RossoNeroDentro, please ask to your friends?
<krabador> :D
<lapion> RossoNeroDentro, does the program need networking
<RossoNeroDentro> yes it's Paltalk and ManyCam
<krabador> *!
<RossoNeroDentro> so one chat and one cam
<RossoNeroDentro> my friends use it no problem with Ubuntu just as host and Xp Sp3 but i  want to be sure
<RossoNeroDentro> plus im going install vpn on Xp forgott that also lapion  and use Opera as browser
<lapion> your virtualbox system can become a distributor of malware without you knowing it.
<krabador> lapion, but RossoNeroDentro's friends have all a configuration like that.
<lapion> this problem is not related to linux
<RossoNeroDentro> so what you advise lapion  to use W7 with slow updates i mean emulate that and turn off updates ?
<RossoNeroDentro> or Emulate w10 with anti beacon and all privacy tweeks?
<RossoNeroDentro> i got Xp here W7 Home Basic but updates are basically gone since microsoft is pushing W10 and also W10 wich you advise me to emulate lapion ?
<lapion> RossoNeroDentro, installing a system in a virtual environment on top of linux does not make it as safe as linux or a linux problem
<hateball> ubuntu-user123: do you still have the 367 driver installed? you need the kernel parameter "nvidia-drm.modeset=1" to enable kms. not sure if it helps, but it's something to try
<ubuntu-user123> hateball, and how to do it?
<ubuntu-user123> hateball, add to cfg?
<hateball> ubuntu-user123: same way you use nomodeset, edit grub option
<ubuntu-user123> ok
<RossoNeroDentro> yes i understand what you mean lapion  , since Xp lacks of updates so the solution is either W7 with turned off updates as they take too long to install of W10 all tweaked up to stop the psying from microsoft wich you avise me to emulate between the 2 so i can the programs i need lapion ?
<RossoNeroDentro> spying*
<ubuntu-user123> hateball, quet splash need to remove?
<lapion> RossoNeroDentro, no what I mean to say is that running a system on top of linux does not make it a ubuntu problem or issue
<Li> I've tried #umake android android-studio which started fine then throw this error or warning
<Li> (process:14792): dconf-CRITICAL **: unable to create file '/home/ubuntu/.cache/dconf/user': Permission denied.  dconf will not work properly.
<ubuntu-user123> hateball,  quiet splash $vt_handoff
<RossoNeroDentro> yes i know but i been told on security room that since Xp lacks of updates even on the virtualmachine could become host for hackers to ddos upload child porn or  malware as you say
<Li> why not able to do such task while I've given the command as a root?
<RossoNeroDentro> i mean easy target
<hateball> ubuntu-user123: yes put it on that line, without the ""
<RossoNeroDentro> mabye is best i emulate W10 since updates in w7 are basically gone for the most lapion  as i need to know wich of these 3 you advise me to emulate
<hateball> ubuntu-user123: you can keep quiet splash, but it can be useful to remove to see more info
<RossoNeroDentro> for the rest i know how to secure windows well :l from a virtual machine
<eggggs> what about play on linux or crossover?
<eggggs> i have windows office 2010 running like a champ
<RossoNeroDentro> for now the psybot anti beacon seems doing amazing on W10 for those who still use it as Host or Emulated lapion  with other few tweeks it makes it super safe
<RossoNeroDentro> spybot*
<ubuntu-user123> hateball,  and  $vt_handoff ?
<hateball> ubuntu-user123: yes keep that
<RossoNeroDentro> once we got rid of telemetry and remote host and did disable other tracking and remote connect stuff in w10 we are pretty ok seems ill wait your advise lapion  on what to emulat then thanks
<ubuntu-user123> hateball,  ok
<RossoNeroDentro> are you still here lapion ?
<ubuntu-user123> brb
<ubuntu-user123> On nvidia channel said: need disable splashboot or screen idk and need use text boot
<lapion> ubuntu-user123, so add: nomodeset nosplash and remove quiet
<ubuntu-user123> lapion, and $vt_handoff?
<lapion> leave that one
<ubuntu-user123> lapian, and what is it?
<lapion> make sure nouveau is blacklisted and nvidia is not
<ubuntu-user123> lapian, and nvidia-drm.modeset=1 ?
<ubuntu-user123> hateball, ?
<daumie> "Talk is cheap, show me code" Linus Torvalds
<lapion> if you add that one do not add nomodeset
<ubuntu-user123> ro nosplash $vt_handoff nvidia-drm.modeset=1 	initrd	/initrd.img-4.4.0-24-generic
<ubuntu-user123> lapian, and noquiet?
<lapion> something like that
<lapion> noquiet doesn't do anything..
<lapion> ubuntu-user123, only quiet disables the kernel output
<roshan> HI
<tatertots> hi
<boriseto> is there a history for ubuntu when it has been started/turned off? some timestamps?
<roshan> Any one have idea for screen sharing from windows to ubuntu over skype ?
<hateball> boriseto: "last"
<ubuntu-user123> lapian, and blocklisting?
<boriseto> hateball: ty.
<roshan> skype screen sharing not working from ubuntu to windows ?
<ubuntu-user123> lapian, I afraid it encrypted
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<tatertots> hi blue
<ubuntu-user123> lapian, ?
<roshan> is there anu solution for skype screen sharing issue from ubuntu to windows ?
<roshan> is there any solution for skype screen sharing issue from ubuntu to windows ?
<tatertots> if you need to view the ubuntu desktop from the windows desktop there are many solutions...
<ubuntu-user123> brb
<roshan> tatertots, please guide for this
<lapion> roshan, skype has not created a newer version of it's software for linux recently
<roshan> lapion, okay. there any other solution for this ?
<tatertots> teamviewer, rdp, vnc, just to name a few
<roshan> tatertots, okay
<CropsUp> Someone know how Can I fix on tty1-6 unusable when I have been used vmware workstation vms?
<tatertots> cropsup...in context of using virtual machines....is ubuntu the "host OS" or the "guest OS"? I understand tty 1-6 unusable but is this on the host or the guest?
<CropsUp> tatertots, I'm sorry, this is my fault. Host-os has bugged
<ubuntu-user123> Ok I inti LVM Ubuntu
<tatertots> have they ever been usable or was there a hardware/software change that resulted in them being "unusable"?
<ubuntu-user123> But I not see nothing in boot, there just brown screen. Need wait 2 seconds and then enter code. Also in reboot I see top brown panel
<ubuntu-user123> But wiyhout icons
<ubuntu-user123> Any help please
<Powerless> is there a way for me to let my search bar on ubuntu 16.04 full screen?
<vekz> You mean the Unity window, Powerless?
<Powerless> vekz, yes, the one i use to search my apps and all
<vekz> Alright. There should be a Maximize button upper left corner when you open the unity launcher
<tatertots> sorry ubuntu-user123 i came in right in the middle of someone helping u ...i just remember seeing u guys blacklisting open nv driver so u could use the proprietary nvidia driver...
<tatertots> ur helper will be back soon
<Powerless> vekz, found it. thanks man
<vekz> Np :)
<ubuntu-user123> tatertots, yes i use it
<binarydepth> I'm having trouble updating ClamAV virus database
<ubuntu-user123> Ben64, ?
<ubuntu-user123> What Ubuntu not have a LVM text boot?
<eggggs> heya guys ,  im on  xubuntu 14.04 64 bit,  when i first start pithos  its plays immediately , but is blank for a couple of minutes.
<ubuntu-user123> bye
<tatertots> take care ubuntu-user123
<damien> spotify is working again ppl
<tatertots> I think i'll listen to some music today..all this music app talk reminds me i haven't enjoyed any tunes in a while
<damien> what a good idea!
<binarydepth> LOL do you get withdrawal symptoms from music ?
<damien> in fact tatertots it's a great idea
<binarydepth> I do
<damien> why didn't anyone think of that before?
<tatertots> I'm not sure i get withdraw symptoms, but i do put on music when i cook/clean and work on my car
<eggggs> i have a constant ringing in my ears  so i have to have noise going 24/7
<eggggs> pithos is pandora on  linux if you never used it
<tatertots> I wish all the music services such as pandora/spotify had web browser based players so end users didn't need to install any application to enjoy their muisc
<tatertots> music
<eggggs> i prefer the app, personally
<damien> tatertot: spotify does have a web player!
<tatertots> you shouldn't have to muck around with software and it's config just to enjoy some tunes
<binarydepth> eggggs I stopped that (ringing) with meditation
<damien> their servers were down yesterday, which is why nobody could access spotify
<binarydepth> tatertots Sorry to say this but for that you need DRM, I think
<tatertots> ouch i bet a ton of spotify users were upset about the outage
<damien> yes, including me
<binarydepth> That can be a marketing tactic
<eggggs> binarydepth, nice  guided or just self practice
<tatertots> I think i have spotify and pandora on my phone...i rarely use it though
<aristotleaquinas> What advice would anyone have, when you want to install another version of the same ruby package you want. Would there be any issues that I could have as a result?
<damien> ok tatertots, how do you listen to music?
<aristotleaquinas> Ruby 2.2.1 is the version I want, and the one I have is 2.1
<tatertots> youtube
<binarydepth> eggggs Self practice, in to phases : Changing state of mood and identifying cognition. That thing you do when you want to calm down and that one when you end up an argument and realize how to win some time after.
<tatertots> youtube has something called youtube music now also
<binarydepth> Yeah, Gooogle bought a lot of rights to music or something alike some time ago.
<damien> somtimes it's nice to just hear the music without videos
<binarydepth> damien mostly I would say
<ubuntu-user123> hi
<damien> yep
<SeraphSephiroth> Anyone able to give me a hand with an issue I'm facing?
<tatertots> hi ubuntu-user123
<ubuntu-user123> stop
<binarydepth> I see the videos in special occasions
<ouroumov> !ask | SeraphSephiroth
<ubottu> SeraphSephiroth: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BluesKaj> videos require a lot more attention ,  plain audio frees up your time to do other things and still enjoy the music
<damien> i agree
<binarydepth> BluesKaj try to give thy same attention as of with videos, ofc with a music you find interesting. XD
<tatertots> i remember telling another chatter that it was 2am...it's now almost 9am
<tatertots> wow
<binarydepth> LOL
<SeraphSephiroth> So I'm trying to partition a disk, and when I try to delete the partitions, I get an error saying invalid partition table on /dev/sdc. Error is: Wrong Signiture 0. (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<SeraphSephiroth> Tried fdisk and it hangs
<binarydepth> eggggs learning those two things at will can take years.
<BluesKaj> binarydepth, well, i enjoyed music in analog formats long before video or even digital (cds) came along
<ouroumov> SeraphSephiroth, under gparted start by creating a new partition table of type msdos
<binarydepth> BluesKaj I started with cassettes
<tatertots> blueskaj...you're dating ur self by admitting you enjoyed vinyl and analog music
<tatertots> j/k blueskaj lol
<vekz> Nobody knows what your issue is, Seraph.
<vekz> oops. I was scrolled up. lol
<SeraphSephiroth> lol
<damien> cassettes broke and cd's got scratched, i liked the minidisk format as the disk was covered, by protective plastic.
<tatertots> seraph was advised to use gparted to remove the partition...
<eggggs> awe but who has  messed with an 8-track
<tatertots> I still have a minidisc player
<tatertots> shhh don't tell anyone
<damien> i was not that keen on mp3 players as they would break alot
<BluesKaj> tatertots, not concerned about dating myself, aamof I'm glad to have had the pleasure of good analog audio equipment .. I miss the "sound"
<eggggs> and laser discs
<tatertots> ah i remember laser discs
<SeraphSephiroth> gparted keeps killing itself
<abstradelic> which compiler is used to generate the binaries on 16.04?
<eggggs> SeraphSephiroth , can you live cd into the  computer ?
<damien> i think they should bring back minidisks they were cool
<SeraphSephiroth> I can yes
<tatertots> live cd or make a bootable ubuntu USB key and try to work with your hdd/ssd
<SeraphSephiroth> I'm trying to format a USB drive
<abstradelic> hi guys, can someone tell me which compiler is used to generate the binaries on 16.04?
<tatertots> I keep a ubuntu usb on my key chain in case i need to trouble shoot something
<tatertots> comes in handy
<SeraphSephiroth> The disk is my usual Ubuntu key -.-
<SeraphSephiroth> It's also 64gb so I kinda need it
<eggggs> SeraphSephiroth, do you have the program called disks on you  system ?
<BluesKaj> SeraphSephiroth, fat32?
<ouroumov> abstradelic: cat /proc/version
<SeraphSephiroth> Was ntfs
<SeraphSephiroth> also gparted won't mount it
<tatertots> is the disk drive healthy?
<SeraphSephiroth> how can I check?
<tatertots> or are you working with a drive that is in predictive failure?
<SeraphSephiroth> It's a USB flash drive so no SMART
<vekz> Have you used dd on it lately?
<tatertots> use disk program in ubuntu...it will show the drives health status
<eggggs> SeraphSephiroth , the gui way is a program called "disks"   and it will format
<SeraphSephiroth> It will not
<abstradelic> ouroumov: thank u. but can you show me the output because I dont use Ubuntu
<SeraphSephiroth> I tried
<damien> to get to disks go to launcher system then preferences then hardware
<SeraphSephiroth> gparted is throwing up errors too
<damien> there you will see disks
<SeraphSephiroth> I'm in disks
<damien> cool
<ouroumov> abstradelic, http://termbin.com/h0qk
<vekz> I had something like this happen to me a day ago after dd froze up in the middle of making a live image.
<ubuntu-user123> How to diasble plymouth?
<ubuntu-user123> Or remove?
<eggggs> xubuntu doesnt install it by default
<tatertots> so the linux utilities fail to work on your usb disk that's NTFS...have u tried using windows utilities?....i know that's a sin around here
<tatertots> but the guy is in a tough spot
<damien> you don't want to disable plymouth your os uses that binary
<SeraphSephiroth> Windows just threw up an error and said to reboot
<abstradelic> ouroumov: aH... oK. thank you
<ubuntu-user123> How to disable it?
<damien> what for
<SeraphSephiroth> gparted says wrong signiture
<ubuntu-user123> for disable brown screen
<tatertots> and you've tried working with this NTFS usb on a known good computer or a different computer than the one ur using?...if so just trash the usb and replce it already
<damien> you mean the background?
<ubuntu-user123> LVM NVIDIA BUG
<SeraphSephiroth> Well it's unformatted at the moment but it was NTFS
<damien> that has nothing to do with plymouth
<damien> as far as i am aware
<SeraphSephiroth> I just need to erase the partition table and start over
<vekz> have you tried zeroing it out with dd?
<damien> you need to really be experienced to use the partitioner on a working system
<ubuntu-user123> remove first and last mb
<damien> if things are working just leave it
<u9d8nd839dn398> What is this? I clicked some icon on my screen and this opened...
<ubuntu-user123> What about Plymouth?
<tatertots> u9d8 this is the matrix
<ubuntu-user123> I want text boot
<SeraphSephiroth> hmmm looks like I might have it
<damien> Plymouth is a binary code used to work your os
<mae_tae> hello guyz, my samba apps no longer work, i really wonder i never change anything, it's been a long time that works very fine but suddenly it stops
<ubuntu-user123> damien, can I remove it?
<mae_tae> nmbd & smbd is not running, im clueless on what to do pls help me
<akik> ubuntu-user123: remove "quiet splash" from /etc/default/grub and then run "sudo update-grub"
<tatertots> mae tae you can try manually starting those two daemons
<damien> no don't remove it, if you do you may find your os not working
<ubuntu-user123> I removed in cfg
<ubuntu-user123> nosplash also
<ubuntu-user123> Its Ubuntu bug maybe
<ubuntu-user123> Dude from nvidia said it
<damien> try updating your os for bugs or do a system upgrade
<ubuntu-user123> n owork
<ubuntu-user123> nomodeset nowork
<ThePhoenix47`> Strange... I ghosted someone who took my nick 5 minutes or so ago.
<ubuntu-user123> nothing no work
<tatertots> mae tae do those two daemons start and run when you start them manually?
<ThePhoenix47`> Although it is a mystery why they took it
<ubuntu-user123> <Hussam> then as I say before, ask ubuntu how to get a command line prompt for the encryption passpharse. [16:49] <Hussam> should be something in the initramfs.
<damien> just do a released upgrade to fix most common errors
<JunkHunk> hello after upgrading to 14.04.5 LTS and after login the desktop shows nothing but the mouse cursor...ctrl+alt+t brings up terminal and right clicking shows a menu with many options terminal internet file manager...when I click on them the system shows the login screen again and after typing password again the empty desktop and a message telling me to report a program problem detected
<ubuntu-user123> <Hussam> this is a ubuntu bug really.
<damien> or a software update too
<JunkHunk> lapion?
<ubuntu-user123> lapion, ?
<SeraphSephiroth> Yeah it working now
<SeraphSephiroth> Thanks for all your help guys :)
<damien> You're welcome
<JunkHunk> I am using lubuntu flavour
<ubuntu-user123> tell them you need some initramfs function to unlock encrypted root. [16:52] <Hussam> take care of this part first and also check if plymouth can be excluded from initramfs image.
<ubuntu-user123> Hey?
<ubuntu-user123> So we have bug in Ubuntu
<damien> if nvidia is the problem then you will have to wait for a bugfix
<ubuntu-user123> damien, need bug report for first
<damien> yes
<ubuntu-user123> damien, idk how
<damien> ok have you got your graphics software installed for your graphics card?
<damien> but the software is not working right
<ubuntu-user123> damien, yes
<ubuntu-user123> damien, stop
<ubuntu-user123> damien, no driver
<ubuntu-user123> damien, bug in Ubuntu
<damien> ok first try to update your os then download the graphics driver for your computer again
<tatertots> hmm i thought u had sucessfully install the nvidia proprietary drivers already ubuntu-user
<ubuntu-user123> damien, you to me?
<tatertots> i noticed someone helping u blacklist the open nv driver earlier ...like wayyy earlier
<damien> make sure you remove the nvidia driver first, don't worry you will still see the display
<ubuntu-user123> ubuntusucks
<tatertots> are you using a supported GPU?
<tatertots> supported by the proprietary nvidia linux driver
<damien> then after your done updating your os, then install the nvidia driver again
<damien> you might need to go to synaptic package manager and install some drivers for ubuntu to make the nvidia drivers work with linux ubuntu
<damien> i had to do this with my machine and it worked
<tatertots> usually ubuntu handles amd/nvidia proprietary driver installation fairly effortlessly
<tatertots> can even be done thru the gui
<virtuosoj> When trying to add official PCSX2 PPA and install, I get this error in terminal upon apt update:
<virtuosoj> "W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net/gregory-hainaut/pcsx2.official.ppa/ubuntu xenial InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 508A982D7A617FF4
<virtuosoj> E: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/gregory-hainaut/pcsx2.official.ppa/ubuntu xenial InRelease' is not signed.
<virtuosoj> N: Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default.
<virtuosoj> "
<yray> hi fellas. How can I tell ubuntu to use which mirror or repository during installation? Cause ubuntu by default chooses a server on its own during installation. and I want to choose a different server during installation.
<ptnecniv> hi, i have a system running 14.04 with kernel 3.19 (with real time linux patch). I want to upgrade to the 4.4 kernel. Will I still be able to boot my old kernel if needed after installing 4.4 from the repo?
<damien> yeah but with updates it can cause a problem if you have outdated software
<yray> folks?
<tatertots> i love dkms
<virtuosoj> Did the PCSX2 repo maintainer screw up? Should I contact him or somehow try to install anyway?
<lyze> virtuosoj, sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubnuntu.com -recv-keys 508A982D7A617FF4
<CheeDinski> Hi all, trying get a bluetooth usb adapter working...total noob, please go easy.
<CheeDinski> I followed some instructions online, grabbed an hcd file from dropbox
<CheeDinski> copied it to /lib/firmware/brcm/
<virtuosoj> lyze, tyty
<tatertots> Cheedinski is it detected by ur system?.....lsusb...dmesg
<tatertots> what is the chipset of this usb bt dongle u have?
<CheeDinski> [ 2035.748090] usb 2-5: new full-speed USB device number 11 using ohci-pci
<CheeDinski> [ 2035.972600] usb 2-5: New USB device found, idVendor=19ff, idProduct=0239
<CheeDinski> [ 2035.972608] usb 2-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3
<CheeDinski> [ 2035.972612] usb 2-5: Product: BCM20702A0
<CheeDinski> [ 2035.972615] usb 2-5: Manufacturer: Broadcom Corp
<CheeDinski> [ 2035.972618] usb 2-5: SerialNumber: 98588A06DF24
<wuseman> Ey!
<wuseman> Use pastebin man you crashing my beep system here
<virtuosoj> lyze, actually that did not work :(
<lyze> !pastebin | CheeDinski
<ubottu> CheeDinski: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lyze> virtuosoj, argh ... then sorry, can't help you
<wuseman> CheeDinski: do 'tail -f /var/log/syslog'  and then unplug the device and then replug the device
<tatertots> anything in the logs about the status of your usb bt dongle?
<wuseman> do you get any answer CheeDinski ?
<yray> guys was my question unclear?
<virgoretti6> "Wine depends on a package, but that package is not going to be installed." Why???
<virtuosoj> lyze, if on the launchpad page he provides a key, can I replace the one you gave me with the one he put?
<wuseman> tail -f is your best friend when troubleshoots such things
<lyze> virtuosoj, yeah you can try that one c:
<tatertots> wuseman is on the right track i'll back off and let him assist with ur usb bt dongle issue
<CheeDinski> I didn't get an answer yet
<tatertots> did u check the logs
<wuseman> I meant from the syslog?
<CheeDinski> Looks like I blew up irc with too many lines posted
<CheeDinski> One sec
<blut> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<yray> !course
<tatertots> check logs...make sure u have any firmware that might be needed if applicable
<CheeDinski> So it doesn't look like anything happened when i replugged?
<CheeDinski> Prompt didn't return
<CheeDinski> http://pastebin.com/RTQfuvkF
<CheeDinski> There is the sys log
<virgoretti6> how can I stop "holding broken packages"?
<wuseman> CheeDinski: then you didnt found the device.
<wuseman> Try another USB port.
<N3sh108> the easy way (doesnt always work) is to run dpkg -reconfigure, the other is to go through the package file and remove them
<N3sh108> virgoretti6
<tatertots> was just thinking the same thing wuseman :P ....try a known good usb port on system and check logs again
<CheeDinski> http://pastebin.com/kyppDeV4
<virgoretti6> N3sh108 I don't even know what broken packeges I'm holding...
<tatertots> there should be more logs than that Cheedinski....we know it's displayed in the output of lsusb
<capum321> i am building a package http://www.monodevelop.com/developers/building-monodevelop/#linux  -> configure http://dpaste.com/2BMBMQN  -> make http://dpaste.com/0ZST5MK what is wrong in this output?
<tatertots> let's see your syslog output
<CheeDinski> You want the whole thing?
<tatertots> why not
<virgoretti6> "dpkg: error: conflicting actions -e (--control) and -r (--remove)"
<tatertots> I've had 3 cups of coffee
<virgoretti6> N3sh108
<wuseman> if syslog wont find the usb when its plugged in how you can say its there? Cause the modules are loaded its not necassary the device working properly or the input port
<capum321> brb
<ouroumov> In a LAN, how to configure a machine so that its hostname won't leak? (Not visible through iftop wlan0 by other computers)
<CheeDinski> http://pastebin.com/EnAJ3x13  The entire morning's worth...sorry it's a lot to sort through
<wuseman> hey ouroumov
<wuseman> you need change the command to readonly
<wuseman> you can either make a nice script for that or something like, sec i will make the script for ya
<CheeDinski> Thanks for the help, BTW, I know how painful it is to help someone who doesn't even know enough to follow your help correctly
<wuseman> readonly -f /bin/command_you_wanna_disable and response with an echo message if you wanna say "Sorry bro this aint allowed for ya "
<wuseman> CheeDinski: not painful at all, everyone have been there.
<DArqueBishop> ouroumov: this may very well be the wrong answer (and others will say if it is), but if it's that important that said information be hidden and it's only in regards to wireless clients, why not just isolate the wireless clients?
<ouroumov> wuseman, what command? I'm not sure you've been answering my question here :x
<wuseman> you wanna disable a command for a specifik user,  ya?
<wuseman> Then you need to change the flags for the command and mostly default commands under /bin folder
<yray> can someone please help me a little bit maybe?
<DArqueBishop> wuseman: no, he wants to make it where clients on a LAN can't get information about other clients via the network (if I understand him correctly).
<wuseman> Aha, then i missunderstood
<wuseman> Sorry
<ouroumov> DArqueBishop, I'm on a big LAN (free wifi access point that tracks users through their MAC addresses), when I run iftop <wifi interface> I can see the hostnames of every other machines connected on the net. Some of those don't show hostnames though, only IP addresses. I want to configure my machine to do that
<wuseman> yray: whats up?
<virgoretti6> whats a shared library file?
<wuseman> ouroumov: do you got root access?
<yray> wuseman: thanks man I am trying to prevent ubuntu during installation to choose a server automatically. I want to tell ubuntu during installation phase, to use a specific server
<ouroumov> wuseman, I'm not admin of the LAN net. I'm just the admin of my own machine on the LAN.
<yray> like the Main server only
<JunkHunk> hello ater upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04 the admin login takes me to an empty desktop with reporting program problem warnings I can ctrl+Alt+t and open a terminal and everything looks okay but the desktop...when I login with a guest account I get a pid error but the desktop is okay...which could be the easiest solution here? I am using lubuntu and non-pae so I cannot reinstall the system
<yray> but I don't really know how
<wuseman> What kind of server is tihs?
<wuseman> this*
<UbuntuUser2016> Good morning. I was wondering if it's possible to symlink a non root user file to crontab for that user... I've read in quote a few places that anything under /etc/cron* must be owned by root
<yray> wuseman : mine?
<wuseman> Sorry i cant help you with that, i cant understand the question properly :/ Where in installation do you choose a server?
<yray> wuseman : no where, that is the point. you see, when you give the installation access to internet, Ubuntu tries to get updates for the installation, but instead of using the main server it chooses a server automatically on its own
<yray> I want to stop this
<nacc> yray: you'd pass it in a command-line option to the installer (preseed syntax), probably
<binarydepth> tatertots too late I will mug you at no notice for that mini disc
<yray> nacc : can you give me more info on that maybe?
<tatertots> lol
<wuseman> Aha, you wanna change the mirrorselect
<yray> yes
<binarydepth> damien, isn't mini disc part of public domain already ?
<wuseman> 'sed -i 's%us.archive.ubuntu.com%mirrors.gigenet.com/ubuntuarchive/%' /etc/apt/sources.list' in a terminal
<wuseman> sudo also
<yray> during installation?
<nacc> yray: one sec
<binarydepth> brb
<yray> nacc: ok, thanks man
<wuseman> hum, yes? use "try ubuntu" then open a command type that and then make the installation instead of install ubuntu directly
<wuseman> easiest solution for you
<nacc> yray: i think you should be able to pass (to the installer) "mirror/http/hostname=<domain>". If you also need to change the path, then you'd also pass "mirror/http/directory=<path>".
<wuseman> When you try ubuntu you can choose "install ubuntu" from the desktop. I dunno how the gui installation works but thats gonna work
<ptnecniv> hi, i get the following error when i try to sudo: sudo: unable to resolve host VincentNUC
<wuseman> ouroumov: i have no idea to be honest, but you can fake your mac adress but i doubt you wanna do that since i guess the wifi connection is binded over the wlan so you wont get access otherwhise
<ptnecniv> my /etc/hosts file looks like this: http://pastebin.com/cPGGkTHr
<yray> nacc: what about "sed -i 's%us.archive.ubuntu.com%mirrors.gigenet.com/ubuntuarchive/%' /etc/apt/sources.list" that wuseman suggested?
<ptnecniv> nvm, i see the typo
<wuseman> ptnecniv: ;)
<nacc> yray: well, it depends on how you install if that's an option
<nacc> yray: that will obviously affect the running system, but if you're in the installer already, you'd need to drop to a shell to run that command; or as wuseman said, you might be able to do it by modifying the live system and then installing from that.
<yray> What do you mean?
<yray> I mean what do you mean it will effect the runing system?
<wuseman> ya nacc. yray you can jump the the terminal with alt+ctrl f1 and jump back to the desktop with f7 i belive
<wuseman> to the*
<JunkHunk> how to reinstall only desktop in lubuntu?
<yray> yes, but the problem is if you are in the live session, ctrl + alt + f1 will require you to insert password for root
<yray> or at least login using soome username
<wuseman> JunkHunk: remove the lubuntu-desktop and jump out x and then just type sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop.
<TheSilentLink> hello I have installed ubuntu mate but I can't change the default terminal
<TheSilentLink> anyonehelp?
<JunkHunk> wuseman and how do I remove the lubuntu desktop?
<wuseman> sudo -s maybe works
<wuseman> yray: sudo -s maybe works?
<DArqueBishop> ouroumov__: to be honest, I thought I was looking in #openwrt and not #ubuntu when I answered. :-)
<nacc> yray: from the live session or the installer?
<nacc> yray: from the live session, just open a terminal (no need to drop to tty1)
<wuseman> sudo apt-get purge lxde is the meta-package
<wuseman> JunkHunk: ^
<yray> nacc: the live session
<wuseman> but try lubuntu-desktop instead
<JunkHunk> wuseman,  removing desktop will delete files and folders?
<wuseman> No, but do not forget to make a backup allways if you are afraid to loose data. But no it wont.
<JunkHunk> wuseman,  would these commands do the trick for removing desktop? http://askubuntu.com/questions/453841/how-to-remove-lubuntu-desktop-from-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<wuseman> JunkHunk: seems fine yes but i never using --autoremove
<virgoretti6> can anyone here help me install wine? I'm getting really weird errors when I try to install it...
<yray> wuseman : I am going to use "sed -i 's%us.archive.ubuntu.com%mirrors.gigenet.com/ubuntuarchive/%' /etc/apt/sources.list" but I am kind of sure that ubuntu is going to use its own automatically found server anyways
<wuseman> yray: you can set your own mirrorselect aswell
<wuseman> I have no clue wich server you wanna use
<capum321> virgoretti6: run wineconfig on terminal
<yray> wuseman : you mean in the live session?
<yray> I can choose the mirrors?
<bildz> anyone seen this error before:  AH01630: client denied by server configuration:
<yray> Cause I have done it before, but during installation ubuntu uses its own server select, regardless of my choise
<virgoretti6> capum321 command not found
<wuseman> Of course you can choose, i belive ubuntu choose the nearest server already
<TheSilentLink> hello I am using ubuntu-mate and I changed the default terminal app but it is not changing when I use ctrl+alt+t. Anyone know why?
<capum321> virgoretti6: wine --version
<yray> ok going to try it tomorrow, thanks anyhows guys
<wuseman> Hi TheSilentLink 'gconftool --type string --set /desktop/gnome/applications/terminal/exec <YOUR-TERMINAL>'
<wuseman> and it will change the default program for termianl
<wuseman> terminal
<wuseman> if its gnome i forgot what mate using
<virgoretti6> capum321, No command 'wine' found
<TheSilentLink> I typed gconftool --type string --set /desktop/gnome/applications/terminal/exec terminator and it is still opening the mate one
<CheeDinski> tatertots: You still around?  Can I PM?
<wuseman> mate is using Gnome as desktop WM TheSilentLink ?
<TheSilentLink> wuseman:well I don't know lol
<capum321> virgoretti6: have you follow this page? https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu
<wuseman> TheSilentLink: aha, try this anyhow: sudo update-alternatives --config x-terminal-emulator
<TheSilentLink> wuseman: the current choice is terminator...
<zerowaitstate> I'm having a problem with udev. I have to set mode 0666 and assign the group "plugdev" to an android device when it connects. I have the rule in /etc/udev/rules.d/ , but it's not taking effect. udev still assigns 664, group "root" to the device
<tatertots> I'm here CheeDinski
<TheSilentLink> wuseman: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17749635/
<zerowaitstate> relevant line in lsusb is: Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0c2e:0ba3 Metrologic Instruments
<capum321> what am i missing here? is this outputs an error? dpaste.com/0ZST5MK
<Village> Guys, how i can update TSL to 1.6.7 at Ubuntu 14.04
<Village> ?
<zerowaitstate> rule in /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules is: SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="02ce", MODE="0666", GROUP="plugdev"
<wuseman> TheSilentLink: thats fine, its still not working?
<CheeDinski> tatertots:  Would you mind jumping back into the Bluetooth fight?
<wuseman> sudo apt-get install terminator && sudo apt-get remove gnome-terminal && sudo ln /usr/bin/terminator /usr/bin/gnome-terminal
<ducasse> zerowaitstate: you need to reboot or reload the udev rules with udevadm.
<wuseman> try that
<TheSilentLink> wuseman: nope it is still loading the mate one
<CheeDinski> tatertots:  wuseman has his hands full solving the planet's Ubuntu problems :)
<tatertots> sure
<wuseman> TheSilentLink: wait, let me check mate wm manager
<TheSilentLink> wuseman: ok thanks for helping
<tatertots> i have a question about ur bt dongle issue....had you installed "bluez"at any point?
<CheeDinski> tatertots: Yes, I did install bluez
<CheeDinski> I can't say that I did it correctly, but an attempt was made
<tatertots> is the btusb module listed when u look for it in the output of lsmod
<wuseman> No idea TheSilentLink tbh if you have fixed so it says so, maybe you can play with your .bashrc file
<Village> Guys, how i can update TSL Protocol to 1.6.7 at Ubuntu 14.04
<Village> ?
<nacc> Village: TSL Protocol?
<wuseman> TLS ?
<CheeDinski> tatertots:  Have a look, I don't want to provide the wrong info  http://pastebin.com/b5jr52QE
<TheSilentLink> wuseman: o ok is the file in the home directory?
<wuseman> TheSilentLink: yes its hidden in your homefolders. ~/.bashrc
<Village> nacc, i have 1.2 <somsip> Village: oh - you want to know what version of the protocol. Try "openssl ciphers -v | grep TLS"
<Village> TLS* verry sorry, my mistype:/
<virgoretti6> capum321 I just ran all of the commands on the page you sent me a link to.
<izmo> Hey , im new here. How to install steam?
<Village> wuseman, TLS yes
<nacc> Village: i think you might be confusing the protocol version with a pacakge version
<izmo> do i use just you apt-get install ?
<wuseman> CheeDinski: your device isnt recognized by the syslog, have you tried what i said earlier? 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' and replug the device to another port?
<nacc> Village: the TLS that has 1.6.7 (in a quick google) is the "OpenSSL Tcl Extension"
<wuseman> Keep the syslog up and running when you unplug it the syslog should give you an answer and when you replug the device, give me the output on pastebin
<Village> Hm, let me try explaine problem - http://pastebin.com/hU02Gt6u
<TheSilentLink> wuseman: it is set as the default one it is just the shortcut doesn't work
<Village> I need TLS 1.6.7
<nacc> Village: no, you need 1.6.7 of the TLS Extension.
<Village> nacc, so how i can update version?
<Village> nacc, ok, how i can update?
<CheeDinski> wuseman: I'll try again
<nacc> Village: you can't, officially, in 14.04
<wuseman> TheSilentLink: what about 'mate-terminal' in console and then change it?
<nacc> Village: 1.6.7 is only available for >16.04
<nacc> *>=
<zerowaitstate> i tried rebooting and the udev rule still isn't firing
<Village> I need new ubuntu version?
<tatertots> out of curiosity what does hcitool dev spit out
<tatertots> ?
<nacc> Village: or build it yourself
<wuseman> either you should be able to change that in System Tools -->Preferences-->System Settings-->keyboard-->shortcut  TheSilentLink
<Village> Understand, Thanks, nacc
<Village> nacc, one more question, can i update to ubuntu 16.04 by shell?
<nacc> !ltsupgrade | Village
<ubottu> Village: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<wuseman> dist-upgrade Village
<nacc> Village: you can, technically, but i'd not recommend it until 16.04.1
<wuseman> :P
<tatertots> does it show anything when u run "hcitool dev"
<CheeDinski> wuseman:  I must be doing something wrong, this is all I see when I follow your instructions http://pastebin.com/gTy2MgZL
<Village> nacc, understand, thanks,pleasure guys get the answers, heartly thanks,
<CheeDinski> tatertots: no, nothing is listed there
<tatertots> ok
<Village> nacc, wuseman, thanks
<wuseman> CheeDinski: why wrong? keep this log up and running, unplug the device connected to the usb, is it quiet in the log or do it spit out text?
<archer121> Hi! I don't want this to be a xy problem, so what I am trying to achive is to install cuda on my laptop. My laptop comes with a NVIDIA Corporation GK208M [GeForce 920M] graphics card. Whatever I try to do, I end up with a unbootable system. Can anyone help me with this?
<archer121> Can I install nvidia-367 on ubuntu 14.04?
<wuseman> Ahh you getting an answer CheeDinski
<CheeDinski> wuseman:  the syslog is updated everytime I unplug and replug, if that's what you mean
<wuseman> BCM20702A0 is your device?
<CheeDinski> wuseman:  I think so...that's what the syslog is spitting out
<archer121> to install nvidia-367 on ubuntu 14.04, I added the PPA "ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa", but I can't seem to install it. What did I do wrong?
<wuseman> CheeDinski: just wanted to be sure the device is running, so now what is the problem with the device CheeDinski ?
<CheeDinski> wuseman: well none of the commands that should show the device seem to be working, for example, tatertots'
<wuseman> have you loaded the correct modules(DRIVERS) for the device?
<CheeDinski> No device shows in the bluetooth hardware settings
<EricBB> Hey guys, I've got a hard drive with 10.04 that I put into a different laptop than the one I installed ubuntu on, and now can't get wireless or lan connections, even though they are enabled. How do I update this thing/fix modules to get an internet connection running on it without whiping it and losing my data?
<soee> how snaps are upated after installing ?
<CheeDinski> wuseman:  I think I tried, but Im linux stupid, so maybe now
<CheeDinski> not*
<Village> wuseman, when i updeted by terminal it's compactible with apache , php,, ftpd?
<tatertots> I don't think he has the correct modules ...i also don't think he has the firmware
<hiniya> ok so every have a day where all hell breaks loose and you cant figure out why. Well that is my day today
<ducasse> zerowaitstate: look carefully at the rule, especially the vendor id...
<nacc> Village: 16.04 has moved php5 -> php7 (and no php5 support)
<Village> it's automatycally moving?
<wuseman> CheeDinski: check this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2262459&p=13215201#post13215201
<Village> nacc, i need upgrade it after update?
<Village> *
<CheeDinski> ok, here is what I did in the meantime  http://pastebin.com/jZDwCaNF  when I tried to install
<nacc> Village: you should ensure the 'php' package is installed after you are done upgrading
<zerowaitstate> ducasse: yeah, I just saw that
<zerowaitstate> ducasse: that was the problem
<nacc> Village: and your code is php7 compatible :)
<BluesKaj> archer121, are you doing, sudo apt install nvidia-367 ?
<ducasse> zerowaitstate: 'sudo udevadm control --reload'
<BluesKaj> the cuda cores should install by default, archer121
<Village> i have installed apache2, php, vsftpd,,,, so i need now DS run to rescue mode before run upgrade command at terminal?
<hiniya> ok so i booted up last night and got to the login page and logged it..... i get the blue ubuntu screen and mouse only. SO I checked my packages and had a dependency issue and gedit would not install
<hiniya> so i have everything else fixed but i can not get libpeas-1.0-0-python3loader to work
<hiniya> at least with the dependancies
<hiniya> but I barely have a gui gnome wont work using fail safe and cant get apt-get to fix anything
<hiniya> http://pastebin.com/JTLZVih4
<hiniya> any suggestions or idea's?
<archer121> BluesKaj: yes, but that would lead to my system getting unbootable.
<mjayk> does anyknow know how to detatch a process from the terminal it was launched in
<BluesKaj> archer121, what would ?  You asked how to install the 367 driver from the ppa, what I posted is the method to use.
<tatertots> what's the contents of your "/lib/firmware"
<tatertots> ?
<tatertots> @ CheeDinski
<tatertots> i'd be interested in seeing your "/lib/firmware"
<archer121> BluesKaj: I am sorry, but I did not understand anything. What method?
<CheeDinski> tatertots: How would I find that?
<tatertots> "ls /lib/firmware"
<tatertots> let's see what all firmware you've got going
<BluesKaj> archer121, in the terminal, sudo apt install nvidia-367
<CheeDinski> http://pastebin.com/q27xEHCE
<hiniya> anyone?
<archer121> BluesKaj: E: Unable to locate package nvidia-367'
<tatertots> ok
<tatertots> one more thing
<tatertots> let's go in further
<CheeDinski> I couldn't get anywhere with wuseman's link suggestion, the file will not extract
<tatertots> "ls /lib/firmware/brcm"
<BluesKaj> archer121, after adding the ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa did you do sudo apt update ?
<tatertots> brcm is where broadcom firmware would be living
<tatertots> let's take a look see
<CheeDinski> http://pastebin.com/xJYHMCAa
<CheeDinski> Nevermend on the extraction issue...I'm an idiot
<tatertots> ok
<CheeDinski> I still can't get the commands to work, so still no help there...
<tatertots> is ur kernel newer or older than 3.16? ......"uname -a"
<archer121> BluesKaj: Yes
<sirano> hi
<hiniya> Linux Darkness 4.4.0-27-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 21 17:44:30 UTC 2016 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<CheeDinski> Older....Linux ubuntu-OptiPlex-740-Enhanced 3.13.0-24-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 10 19:08:14 UTC 2014 i686 athlon i686 GNU/Linux
<hiniya> i think it was because I tried to use katoolin
<hiniya> because grub thinks I am running kali
<tatertots> ok
<afedyashov> :q
<tatertots> let's get u some firmware for your broadcom bt dongle
<tatertots> wget https://s3.amazonaws.com/plugable/bin/fw-0a5c_21e8.hcd
<tatertots> sudo cp fw-0a5c_21e8.hcd /lib/firmware
<hiniya> lu lu lu
<CheeDinski> wget didnt work
<CheeDinski> bash: https://s3.amazonaws.com/plugable/bin/fw-0a5c_21e8.hcd: No such file or directory
<tatertots> what error?
<tatertots> ok standby
<CheeDinski> sure
<W00dP3ck3r> tatertots, maybe that site works based on session based cookies? How about using Firefox's DownThemAll plugin?
<W00dP3ck3r> just a thought...
<BluesKaj> archer121, check your package manager software sources to make sure the ppa is actually there and enabled
<tatertots> ok this works
<tatertots> http://dchua.com/files/fw-0a5c_21e8.hcd
<tatertots> make sure that makes it's way into "/lib/firmware"
<tatertots> reseat ur dongle and let me know
<tatertots> CheeDinski were u able to get the fw-0a5c_21e8.hcd into /lib/firmware ?
<CheeDinski> tatertots: One sec...everything I do on this OS takes 10 times would it would elsewhere...the noobs remorse lol
<tatertots> lol no worries
<CheeDinski> Yes, it's there, now a replug?
<hiniya> sorry just a bit of panic from this. I can recover my files but I had a project  i was working on
<tatertots> yes now re plug the bt dongle
<CheeDinski> tatertots:  Doesn't seem to have done anything, still nothing listed for "hcitool dev"
<tatertots> we still have modules to fix
<CheeDinski> Rgr
<tatertots> you have the proper firmware now
<CheeDinski> Well then I'm going on break...first step forward lol!
<tatertots> ok
<tatertots> lol :P
<CheeDinski> Kidding...
<CheeDinski> Still here
<tatertots> ok lmao
<Robert__> is the website http://www.ubuntu.com/ being blocked form the united states or something ?
<CheeDinski> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'btusb': Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<tatertots> let's see that dmesg
<DArqueBishop> Robert__: it's working for me.
<k1l> Robert__: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ubuntu.com
<k1l> Robert__: could be an issue on your netowrk or ISP
<Robert__> well when I tried to log on I got a server error, hten when I tried to use a proxy in the united states same thing but when I used a proxy in another country it worked
<k1l> Robert__: log on where?
<DArqueBishop> Robert__: I've just tried from three different US ISPs. All three worked.
<Robert__> hten==when
<DArqueBishop> It's probably your proxy.
<Robert__>  well I was not using a proxy at first
<CheeDinski> tatertots:  Any trick to getting you the important info, or just try and copy the whole thing?
<Robert__> will try again
<tatertots> yep standby
<hiniya> is there anyone who would be willing to help me with an issue?
<Robert__> Now it is working
<tatertots> yep
<tatertots> we'll pipe the output to "grep"
<tatertots> and search for "symbol"
<Robert__> Ok I have another question, iam thinking about setting up a home webserver someday, How do you hide your website behind a proxy  server ?
<tatertots> | grep -i symbol
<CheeDinski> That didn't do anything for me
<beantaxi> Anyone else just started getting 404s, on apt-get update for trusty?
<tatertots> ok
<tatertots> standby
<CheeDinski> dmesg | grep -i usb maybe?
<tatertots> yes
<tatertots> try grep symbol w/o the "-i"
<Robert__> to busy here latter...
<tatertots> usb might bring back too much info
<tatertots> let's grep for symbol
<CheeDinski> w/o the i and usb or symbol?
<tatertots> dmesg | grep symbol
<CheeDinski> yeah, nothing happens again
<tatertots> if that does't show any info...try modprobe -r bluetooth
<CheeDinski> modprobe: FATAL: Module bluetooth is in use.
<tatertots> ah ha
<tatertots> it needs to use btusb
<tatertots> reseat dongle
<CheeDinski> ok
<tatertots> after reseat of dongle is it still using bluetooth according to the output of lsmod
<CheeDinski> looks like it...bluetooth             342263  10 bnep,rfcomm
<Yuken> I'd like to set up an absolute basic openbox session on Ubuntu Server 16.04. How would I go about doing this?
<tatertots> did u blacklist "btusb" previously possibly when messing with bluez
<tatertots> ?
<CheeDinski> i wouldn't know how if i did, so Im going to say no
<izmo> Hi , my linux partition has become full
<CheeDinski> one sec, ill show you the steps i took related to bluez
<izmo> how do i use gparted to resize it?
<CheeDinski> sudo apt-get install bluez python-gobject python-dbus
<CheeDinski> that's it
<hiniya> ok now that I have some more time I can stay here. Is there anyone who is willing to help me with an issue
<tatertots> ok
<tatertots> standb y
<thyri> Hi all!
<CheeDinski> sure, thanks for your patience, i already want to punch myself in the face...
<tatertots> can you reboot?
<CheeDinski> I can
<thyri> I need to know where to get gstreamer-plugins-base, gstreamer-plugins-ugly and libuuid1...  Anyone have any idea?
<nacc> hiniya: ask and see.
<CheeDinski> brb
<tatertots> reboot but remove dongle
<CheeDinski> and keep it out?
<tatertots> keep it out yes
<nacc> thyri: aren't those already packaged for ubuntu?
<izmo> How do i get more space for a created partition??
<thyri> nacc I have no idea.
<thyri> I"m brand new to Ubuntu
<nacc> thyri: use software manager or whatever and search for them
<thyri> Uh, software manager?
<thyri> Where do I find that?
<hiniya> I turned off my computer last night and brought it home from work. When I booted up it went to login screen for the gui . I logged in and it was just the ubuntu screen and my mouse. I thought something might be wrong so I checked my apt-get and made sure everything was up to day. I kept getting this error. http://pastebin.com/JTLZVih4 . As of this time I was playing with katoolin and i am worried something went horribly wrong as grub 
<nacc> thyri: what version of ubuntu?
<hiniya> sense then I have uninstalled everything from katoolin but I can not get a gnome to run and I still have a package issue and nothing I do seems to fix it.
<hiniya> I am running 16.04 and linux 4.4.0-27-generic
<tatertots> welcome back
<CheeDinksi> tatertots:  Why thank you
<thyri> nacc I think it's 15-something?
<thyri> or 14 something?
<thyri> I don't remember
<tatertots> before u plug in that dongle
<thyri> Nor do I recall how to find out.
<nacc> thyri: lsb_release -a
<tatertots> try modprob btusb
<tatertots> with sudo of course
<nacc> hiniya: the libpeas package you have installed (1.18.0-2) is not pacakged in any version of Ubuntu. I think you've broken your setup.
<thyri> nacc in a command window?
<CheeDinksi> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'btusb': Unknown symbol in module, or unknown
<nacc> thyri: yes.
<tatertots> darn it
<tatertots> plug in the dongle
<hiniya> is there a good way to unbreak it?
<thyri> Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS
<CheeDinksi> Ok, done
<nacc> hiniya: reinstall? i don't know what katoolin is, but you didn't fully undo whatever it did.
<tatertots> i suspect it's gonna grab that bluetooth module again
<tatertots> and that's fine if it does we'll deal with it
<nacc> thyri: i think it's called software center then too, but not sure
<hiniya> katoolin is an app to install software from kali for pentesting
<nacc> thyri: or you can use `apt`
<nacc> hiniya: yep, you broke your setup, probably.
<nacc> hiniya: kali not supported here, nor is cleaning up trying to use kali.
<CheeDinksi> tatertots: Bad question to ask this far into this, but are we sure we have the correct dongle/firmware...I've been going off the data returned in syslog
<hiniya> 1
<CheeDinksi> But it's a rebrand
<thyri> apt?
<hiniya> i understand just wasnt sure if yall could help with issue is all
<thyri> where do i find this thing?
<CheeDinksi> tatertots:  Insignia NS-PCY5BMA
<nacc> !apt | thyri
<ubottu> thyri: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<nacc> thyri: you may want to read the ubuntu manual a bit
<Tin_man> CheeDinksi, is this a wifi dongle?
<tatertots> yeah u have correct firmware
<tatertots> lsusb
<CheeDinksi> Tin_man:  Bluetooth
<Tin_man> ahh ok
<hiniya> 1
<tatertots> for that chipset
<thyri> >.<
<CheeDinksi> http://pastebin.com/J1auMzGA
<nacc> thyri: or just use the software center as i said earlier (GUI)
<tatertots> that lsusb output looks as if the dongle is NOT inserted yet
<tatertots> insert dongle
<thyri> nacc I'd love to use the software center but I don't know how to *get to* the software center.
<CheeDinksi> I think it's the dynex, if i look in syslog it shows the device as #4, and the dongle is inserted
<tatertots> ok ok this is good
<nacc> thyri: are you running stock Ubuntu?
<CheeDinksi> unless im reading the syslog incorrectly, but when I reseat, that is the usb #
<thyri> nacc, I have no idea.
<thyri> A friend of mine installed Ubuntu for me on this laptop
<kshenoy> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu mini and have reached the point where it  asks me to select a kernel. Can someone pls suggest one and if possible explain the differences?
<thyri> and didn't give me any info about it.
<thyri> So I'm really flying blind here.
<tatertots> plug dongle into different usb port and lsusb again
<Tin_man> thyri, do you see a orange shopping bag on the left that's the Store for ubuntu
<Tin_man> software center
<nacc> Tin_man: thanks, i don't have 14.04 in front of me so wasn't sure what the icon was
<thyri> Tin_man no, the only thing I see is the, uh, ubuntu symbol?  Upper left corner.
<thyri> Blue circles-looking thing.
<thyri> I guess it's the "start menu"
<CheeDinksi> Dynex is now #5, which matches the syslog again
<thyri> AHA!
<tatertots> lsusb -v
<thyri> Success!
<tatertots> shows more verbose info
<thyri> Ubuntu Software Center, right at the bottom :)
<tatertots> ok cool
<thyri> ok so doI just search for the little thingies I need?
<CheeDinksi> I can't copy the entire output, run out of room to scroll up
<vm096_> why my ubuntu network device is called eno1 and not eth0 on ubuntu 16.04?
<tatertots> no worries
<beantaxi> Anyone else getting 404s on apt-get on 14.04 (trusty)?
<tatertots> standby
<Tin_man> thyri, yes, or a name of the software
<CheeDinksi> tatertots:  Ok...hey I'm really sorry, but I'll have to step away for a lunch meeting and can be back in ~1 hour...any chance you'll still be around?
<genii> beantaxi: If you have PPAs, Launchpad is currently experiencing problems.
<beantaxi> genii: Yes, it's definitely for PPAs. So basically just try again later?
<genii> beantaxi: Yep
<beantaxi> genii: Thanks very much for that
<nacc> vm096_: predicate interface naming
<beantaxi> genii: Also ... what is launchpad, anyway? Just a place that hosts PPAs?
<genii> beantaxi: no problem.
<tatertots> I'll be around most likely
<CheeDinksi> Awesome...thank you so much again, tatertots!
<CheeDinksi> Be back asap
<genii> beantaxi: It's a resource for developers to work together, with additional things like personal package archives for those that want specific apps or different versions than what is in the regular repositories
<vm096_> why my ubuntu network device is called eno1 and not eth0 on ubuntu 16.04?
<nacc> vm096_: i just answered you?
<jteppinette> Hey everyone, any updates on https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/ being down?
<beantaxi> genii: That's pretty cool. I didn't know any of that ... I'd just note 'launchpad.net' from time to time when doing updates
<Bayam> excume me
<Bayam> how can i use notepad in my ubuntu?
<kshenoy> Bayam: notepad the editor?
<kshenoy> Bayam: Do you specifically want to use notepad or any easy-to-use text editor? If the latter, then try gedit
<Bayam> in windows
<Bayam> sorry
<Bayam> notepad which is usually used in windows
<nacc> Bayam: you want to use a windows application in ubuntu?
<nacc> Bayam: don't do that, use the ubuntu equivalent tool (gedit, kate, etc.)
<kshenoy> ^
<Bayam> nacc: don't?
<jteppinette> vim
<nacc> jteppinette: i figured that's a step too far :)
<Bayam> then what is the application that resembles a notepad in ubuntu?
<jteppinette> :)
<kshenoy> Bayam: gedit
<nacc> Bayam: you were just told, twice. gedit, kate, etc.
<Bayam> i'm sorry :)
<Bayam> thanks
<nacc> or learn to use emacs/vim (gvim, if you must)...
<kshenoy> Bayam: If you're going to be doing a lot of text-editing, it'll  be prudent to invest some time learning how to use a powerful text editor like vim/emacs. The learning curve is steep but the rewards are well worth the effort
<jteppinette> Looks like https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/ is back up.
<Bayam> kshenoy: oke thanks i'll try sometime :)
<beantaxi> genii: fyi apt-get update just succeeded, though I did need to add a public key from the keyserver to get it to work. I am assuming that is normal(ish) w launchpad from time to time
<Jrmin> I'm having an issue where x fails to start sometimes after a reboot (like 20% of the time) with an error of no screens found. Anyone know how I should go about fixing this or troubleshooting?
<sailingteam4> d
<sailingteam4> qui est la
<tatertots> With some kernel versions, you may have to rename the file to BCM20702A1-0a5c-21e8.hcd
<tatertots> we'll deal with that once u return from meeting
<Amm0n> Jrmin, check syslog, kernel.log, Xorg.0.log for errors, or depending on your distro "sudo journalctl -b 3" to get messages for the last 3 boots
<thyri> Ok so another really-super-newbie-to-Ubuntu question...
<thyri> The "readme" file for Singularity says, "Run ./singularity from the installation directory to start Singularity."  How on earth do I do that?
<Bayam> i'm a super-newbie hahaha
<Jrmin> @Amm0n intel(0) [drm] failed to set drm interface version: permission denied [13] seems to be the first error
<Amm0n> Jrmin, sounds like a driver issue to me, if the problem occurs only random
<beantaxi> I have a server, onto which I load some bash and python scripts which get run via cron
<beantaxi> Where should these files live? Reading about the FHS but I'm a bit lost
<jteppinette> beantaxi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Bayam> i need a opinion
<Bayam> what vpn nice to use?
<cyberme> an opinion about what?
<cyberme> I know nothing about vpn, sorry
<jteppinette> they are all the worst
<Bayam> sorry?
<nacc> Bayam: use #ubuntu-offtopic for polling questions, please
<Bayam> nacc: oke
<carambas> hello. 16.04.01 is late. Anybody knows why is that?
<beantaxi> jteppinette: Thanks ... I'm not sure that speaks to where to put my files though. Specifically /opt vs /usr/local/bin vs a folder under /usr/local/bin (I am assuming none of the other bin-ish options in the default PATH are good choices
<nacc> beantaxi: they're your custom scripts? usually those would go in /usr/local/{bin,sbin} depending on if they are admin or not
<Pici> carambas: its not July 21st.
<carambas> oh no, it's not late, i'm just really bad with dates. sorry
<Pici> carambas: my calendar still says June ;)
 * nacc agrees with Pici :) [or at least my calendar does]
<jteppinette> agree with beantaxi
<jteppinette> *sorry, I mean nacc
<nacc> beantaxi: /opt is rarely in the PATH by default; so you'd need to add it or use an explicit path to your executable in your cronjob (possibly advisable anyways)
<beantaxi> nacc: Thanks ... from what I'm reading, officially anything under usr is supposed to have used package manager or something proper, and /opt is for non-standard stuff
<beantaxi> nacc: however it also seems no one (on ubuntu) really uses opt and usr like that
<thyri> Sooo, anyone?
<beantaxi> just wanted to doublecheck I was being a good boy
<beantaxi> nacc: Thanks for the explanation of bin vs sbin ... I've wondered about that
<wiehan> Hi, I installed a fresh copy of 16.04. Usually I could do sudo apt-get install gnome-shell. Now, that doesn't work. Neither does another suggestion I found online help, that is: sudo apt-get install ubunt-gnome-desktop. How do I install the gnome shell?
<nacc> beantaxi: might also clarify a bit: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/11544/what-is-the-difference-between-opt-and-usr-local
<nacc> beantaxi: *often*, /usr/local is meant to override what's in /usr
<nacc> as the path search order (by default) puts /usr/local first
<wiehan> How do I install gnome shell on 16.04
<robert45> hi guys, I need to install PHP with ZTS support but the official ubuntu repo doesnt have this, do you guys know by chance if there is any repository with this PHP package?
<nacc> robert45: for php7? not yet built for debian or ubuntu afaik
<robert45> nacc any version, PHP 5.5 ideally
<nacc> thyri: did you install the singularity package?
<thyri> I can't figure out how to install it, nacc.
<thyri> The Singularity Linux client can entirely run from the directory you have unpacked it into - no installation step is required.  If you wish to perform a separate installation step anyway, you may run './install.sh'
<thyri> Run ./singularity from the installation directory to start Singularity.
<beantaxi> nacc: Thanks ... I'd read that; it was the Kevin Wheeler comment on the accepted answer, that led me to thinking I needed an Ubuntu specific answer
<thyri> "from the installation directory"...  i'm like, what?
<robert45> nacc what you mean? what singularity package?
<robert45> oh sorry I thought that was for me
<thyri> nacc was talking to me, robert45.
<nacc> thyri: use the software cetner and intstall it
<nacc> thyri: don't build it yourself unless you know waht you're doing
<vm096_> #ubuntu-offtopic :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<nacc> beantaxi: fair enough; i think you're fine
<thyri> uh, yeah, I don't even know where to begin with "building"...
<nacc> thyri: right, so don't :)
<thyri> So how do I install it with Software Center?
<nacc> thyri: same way you installed the others? search and install
<thyri> Others?
<thyri> I didn't install "others".
<nacc> thyri: didn't you just aask about libuuid and other packages?
<nacc> thyri: and were just told how to install those?
<k1l> !register | vm096_
<thyri> I typed in each of the things the site said I needed and Software Center couldn't find them.
<ubottu> vm096_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<thyri> No I wasn't told how to install them I was told to open Software Center and look for them.
<thyri> Which I did.
<thyri> And they didn't show up in the search.
<nacc> thyri: you need to learn to search for packages. It won't be the exact name
<nacc> thyri: so search for substrings. I found all 3
<thyri> what the heck is a substring?
<Marty1881> i have lxd setup on an ubuntu 16.04 host and my VMs are not respecting the limits.memory setting (2gb), they are given the hosts max memory (32gb). anyone have any suggestions?
<thyri> You're acting like I've used Ubuntu before...  and I haven't.
<wiehan> how do I install gnome
<nacc> thyri: please read the ubuntu manual, before you start, then.
<nacc> thyri: or the online documetnation, i think there's a getting started guide somewhere
<nacc> Marty1881: lxd != VMs.
<nacc> Marty1881: containers != VMs :)
<wiehan> goodness. This place used to be helpful. Been here since 7.04
<nacc> wiehan: you mean the gnome desktop?
<Pici> wiehan: because you didn't get a response in 2 minutes?
<beantaxi> wiehan: I've been here since about an hour ago and it's been pretty helpful
<robert45> nacc so do you know if this is viable for PHP5 ?
<nacc> robert45: looking, sorry
<wiehan> good for you. How do I install gnome-shell as in the old days
<robert45> nacc sure, appreciate your help
<k1l> wiehan: besides you insulting all the volunteer helpers: what about you install the gnome-shell package?
<nacc> robert45: php7 definitely doesn't have a zts build, checking on older
<nacc> wiehan: apt-get install gnome-shell.
<robert45> nacc I found this https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php-zts but it seems its for PHP7 only
<SamF> Hey I'm getting a weird bug where my game pad is detected and works with some steam games but not others.  I checked the hardware tab in Logs and it shows that upon booting it is recognized by Ubuntu. It is kernel device c189:385
<nacc> robert45: and highly highly experimental
<wiehan> nacc does not work
<nacc> robert45: don't run that in production :)
<k1l> !details | wiehan
<ubottu> wiehan: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<robert45> nacc understood
<nacc> robert45: both ubuntu (16.04) and debian (stretch) are moving to php7 only, fwiw -- but still looking on the older packages
<robert45> nacc ok standing by, tx for the help
<majikman> in xenial, how can i get the applicaiton switcher to show up on all screens?
<minas114> I know that ubuntu uses the GPU for Unity. My PC has the optimus technology -- will it be faster when using the NVIDIA card instead of the Intel one, when NOT playing games?
<nacc> robert45:i think you'd need to rebuild yourself, unfortunately
<robert45> nacc ugh :(
<wiehan> nacc. As with previous iterations of 'buntu - you could run sudo apt-get install gnome-shell and then select your preferred login manager and bob's-your-auntie you can use a full gnome shell DE instead of unity instead of installing ubuntu-gnome iso. Now, in 16.04 sudo apt-get intsall gnome-shell yields: E: Package 'gnome-shell' has no installation candidate
<wiehan> Elaborate enough??
<nacc> wiehan: alright, less attitude would help. And yes, that's enough information.
<k1l> wiehan: did you enable universe?
<k1l> wiehan: ans you should drop that attitude asap.
<nacc> wiehan: it's in universe as k1l said
<robert45> nacc what do you think about this one? https://launchpad.net/~scribeinc/+archive/ubuntu/php5-zts
<k1l> !info gnome-shell | wiehan
<ubottu> wiehan: gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.18.5-0ubuntu0.1 (xenial), package size 629 kB, installed size 6897 kB
<nacc> !ppa | robert45
<ubottu> robert45: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<wiehan> that would have sufficed, instead of trumpeting from some RMS ivory tower
<k1l> wiehan: stop that drama. last warning.
<nacc> robert45: so it might work, but you're on your own (support wise)
<nacc> robert45: i'd be hesitant to use that in production, as well, unless you knew the scribe folks and knew what their support was like
<nacc> robert45: they are out of date relative to debian, e.g. (unstalbe has 5.6.22)
<robert45> nacc got it, thanks
<nacc> robert45: which also might imply missing security fixes :(
<wiehan> goodbye, "friendly bunch" of Linux hipsters, and the exact reason why everybody hates you
<beantaxi> I genuinely wonder what is wrong with that guy
<nacc> moving on ... :)
<stephanketterer> hello :)
<stephanketterer> i have 16.04 and it has gcc version 5..xxxx.. for cuda installation i need gcc version 4.xx... is there a way to downgrade that ?
<SamF> Hi, my game pad is detected and works with some steam games but not others.  I checked the hardware tab in Logs and it shows that upon booting it is recognized by Ubuntu. It is kernel device c189:385
<zykotick9> stephanketterer: note, changing the gcc version of a release probably isn't a good idea...  good luck.
<ripper> bad idea
<stephanketterer> so change the release then ?
<stephanketterer> i mean i need to install the software :)
<beantaxi> stephanketterer: Can you do a parallel install of gcc 4.x.x, and then build using that?
<nacc> stephanketterer: gcc-4.9 ?
<nacc> it's packaged in 16.04
<stephanketterer> when i type gcc-v
<stephanketterer> i get 5 something
<nacc> !info gcc-4.9 | stephanketterer
<ubottu> stephanketterer: gcc-4.9 (source: gcc-4.9): GNU C compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.9.3-13ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 5457 kB, installed size 17446 kB
<stephanketterer> did i maybe update it
<stephanketterer> without knowing what i am doing ?
<nacc> stephanketterer: yes, that's the 'gcc' metapackage's result, most likely (the default gcc is gcc-5
<bigpic> can someone take a look at my /etc/network/interfaces?  For some reason the post-up route add is not working
<bigpic> http://pastebin.com/G85mDu3F
<bigpic> if I copy n paste the line into the cli after reboot
<bigpic> the routes will persist
<bigpic> but the routes don’t get created as a result of the interfaces file
<bigpic> =\
<nacc> stephanketterer: so `apt-get install gcc-4.9` if you really need 4.x
<bigpic> gotta be something dumb
<stephanketterer> i did that
<stephanketterer> but when i use
<stephanketterer> gcc -v
<stephanketterer> still says 5 something
<stephanketterer> can i tell when i install a file... "use gcc 4"'
<nacc> stephanketterer: uh, that's becuase it installed /usr/bin/gcc-4.9
<nacc> stephanketterer: you don't want to change the default compiler, usually
<nacc> but you can install other compilers, as you ddid
<nacc> stephanketterer: so you'd invoked it with /usr/bin/gcc-4.9
<stephanketterer> simply after ./filename ?
<stephanketterer> or how do i invoke it
<nacc> stephanketterer: huh? i just told you
<Tadgy> I've got a bug with cachefilesd - it won't start at all from systemctl or invoking /etc/init.d/cachefilesd directly (it seems to call systemctl, but systemctl calls the init.d file to start it...) - can anyone replicate the issue on a test box?
<nacc> stephanketterer: you can also just run gcc-4.9, probably
<nacc> stephanketterer: rather than gcc
<stephanketterer> what does ./user/bin/gcc-4.9 mean
<stephanketterer> where do i use that
<nacc> stephanketterer: right now you run `gcc -v`
<nacc> stephanketterer: instead run `gcc-4.9 -v`
<nacc> stephanketterer: or `/usr/bin/gcc-4.9 -v`
<stephanketterer> ok thats it ?
<nacc> stephanketterer: i don't know what you're doing, i'm just telling you that's how you invoke the 4.x gcc compiler :)
<gollak> Hi all
<stephanketterer> i am trying to install a file
<stephanketterer> cud
<stephanketterer> cuda
<stephanketterer> that apparently does not run with gcc 5
<nacc> stephanketterer: you're trying to install something? why do you need a compiler?
<gollak> how could i set up my ssh-agent to my ubuntu lightning
<MonkeyDust> gollak  ubuntu lightning?
<gollak> MonkeyDust, oups, i mean lightdm
<gentoouser3> hi
<gentoouser3> can i ask for help about what command do?
<nacc> !ask | gentoouser3
<ubottu> gentoouser3: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gentoouser3> or do i need to do my own research?
<nacc> gentoouser3: although if you're on gentoo, may not get help in this channel :)
<gentoouser3> im not
<MonkeyDust> gollak  lightm is a display manager, what exactly do you mean
<gentoouser3> http://prntscr.com/bk4gc0
<gentoouser3> nacc:
<nacc> gentoouser3: uh...
<nacc> gentoouser3: what do you want to know?
<gentoouser3> what is that do
<CheeDinksi> looks like I missed all the good drama...what is wrong with some people...free help from friendly people and you still can't get along...oh well :)
<nacc> gentoouser3: also, if you don't knwo what a command does, don't run it and don't *ever* use sudo to run it.
<stephanketterer> because it says
<stephanketterer> unsupported compiler
<gentoouser3> what does it do
<stephanketterer> when i want to install cuda
<nacc> stephanketterer: please pastebin the exact output from whatever you're doing
<nacc> gentoouser3: it wants to run that script as root
<CheeDinksi> tatertots: Hey tater, still around?
<MonkeyDust> gentoouser3  if you want to focus your questions on scripts, better ask in #bash
<gollak> MonkeyDust, i would like to save in memory my private key at computer starting
<gollak> any idea ?
<nacc> gentoouser3: so it checks you have sudo rights first (sudo -v); then it downloads linux-installer.py (wget ...) and sends the file over a pipe (|) to python (run as root (sudo)) which just runs the script read over stdin
<nacc> gentoouser3: but as MonkeyDust said, if you don't know all those bits, probably ask in a shell channel
<MonkeyDust> gollak  yes, it has name, have to look it up, moment
<MonkeyDust> a name*
<gollak> MonkeyDust, thanks
<robert45> nacc trying to remove php with apt-get Im getting this error, any idea how to fix this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/17758838/
<gentoouser3> what is shell channel?
<nacc> robert45: this is on 16.04?
<robert45> nacc yep
<stephanketterer> it says
<mulletdeath> I'm in the process of upgrading to 16.04 as we speak, and also backing up 1.2 TB of data to a drive. Will the update process interrupt my backup, or will I prompted if it needs to restart?
<stephanketterer> Error: unsupported compiler: 5.3.1 Use --override to override this check
<gentoouser3> hi
<MonkeyDust> gollak  you mean this http://paste.ubuntu.com/17759083/
<gentoouser3> i want to do it to install calibre
<gentoouser3> so should i do that?
<reisio> hi gentoo
<nacc> !paste | stephanketterer
<ubottu> stephanketterer: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<reisio> gentoouser3: do what to install calibre?
<k1l> gentoouser3: ubuntu already ships a calibre package. use that
<nacc> mulletdeath: i would have backed up *before* upgrading, probably :)
<gentoouser3> i jut dont know what is wget-nv and main=lambda:sys.stderr.write('download failed ...
<stephanketterer> i can't , because i am writing from another machine.. somehow irc does not install on my ubuntu
<stephanketterer> and there is nothing more to paste than that line
<reisio> gentoouser3: sounds like some python
<k1l> gentoouser3: no, dont load stuff from other websites and run that as sudo. use the ubuntu package.
<nacc> gentoouser3: i told you quite explicitly what that all does, but as k1l says, you should just use the packaged calibre
<nacc> stephanketterer: then c&p...
<nacc> stephanketterer: i need to see what you're running to cause that line to be printed, you're not giving enough context
<gentoouser3> im in raspbian :)
<nacc> stephanketterer: as in 'it' is undefined in your sentence
<stephanketterer> sudo sh cuda_7.5....run
<gentoouser3> this: https://calibre-ebook.com/download_linux
<k1l> gentoouser3: so stop asking in here for non ubuntu support then. ask #raspbian
<MonkeyDust> gentoouser3  try   sudo apt install calibre
<gentoouser3> MonkeyDust: how is it different from it?
<MonkeyDust> ah, missed the rpi part
<nacc> stephanketterer: are you on 16.04?
<gentoouser3> MonkeyDust: ?
<stephanketterer> yes
<nacc> stephanketterer: i think cuda 7.5 is packaged
<gollak> MonkeyDust, no..
<k1l> gentoouser3: we cant focus on the others distros issues. please ask the support channel for the distro you use. thanks
<reisio> gentoouser3: downloading random installers is something for people on other OSes
<stephanketterer> that means what exactly ? :)
<gentoouser3> well i just want to install calibre to read pdfs
<gentoouser3> is it safe? https://calibre-ebook.com/download_linux
<reisio> stephanketterer: in the repos, no .run required, he means
<stephanketterer> how do i install it then ?
<stephanketterer> i know i am a noob
<reisio> gentoouser3: not really what calibre is for, FYI; try evince
<gebbione> my pc shutdown today for no apparent reason, what are the best logs to look for any errors?
<nacc> !info libcudart7.5 | stephanketterer
<ubottu> stephanketterer: Package libcudart7.5 does not exist in xenial
<gollak> i would like to avoid to launch this command at each start of my computer : ssh-agent && ssh-add /home/...my.key
<nacc> stephanketterer: one sec, searching
<reisio> stephanketterer: apt-cache search cuda | less
<reisio> gebbione: laptop?
<gollak> MonkeyDust, ssh-agent && ssh-add /home/
<robert45> nacc any hint? Im in a serious trouble
<gebbione> also Xorg logs are a bit strange.
<gebbione> gollak, desktop
<gollak> gebbione, sorry ?
<gollak> i have a desktop yes
<k1l> gebbione: look at /var/log into the syslog. maybe you need the older syslog if its already cycled
<nacc> robert45: looking one sec
<gebbione> reisio, i have a desktop. not a laptop
<gebbione> xorg shows an error but timestamps are missing
<gebbione> there are some strange numbers
<nacc> stephanketterer: apt-cache seems to indciate the cuda packages are in multiverse (in particular libcudart7.5, maybe)?
<stephanketterer> i am sure you are right
<stephanketterer> i just don't know what that means
<reisio> gebbione: not sure I've ever seen X cause a reboot (force one by freezing the whole system and leaving you personally no other option, yes)
<nacc> stephanketterer: do you have multiverse enabled on your system?
<nacc> robert45: i just spun up a container, and ran `apt-get install libglib2.0-dev` which put on the same version as you had an issue with, and no problem. Did you muck with your system ptyhon?
<stephanketterer> since i do not know what it is,.. i have the default settings ? :)
<robert45> nacc Well I tried the PPA repository, installed few things and then removed the repo because it didnt suceed
<nacc> !repositories | stephanketterer
<ubottu> stephanketterer: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<nacc> robert45: the scribe one?
<gebbione> reisio, i blame it on all these updates ... i get errors like [    10.827] (EE) AIGLX error: failed to open /usr/X11R6/lib64/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so, error[/usr/X11R6/lib64/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so: cannot open shared object file:
<reisio> gebbione: hrmmm, never actually had a proprietary graphics driver fore a shutdown, either
<stephanketterer> ok looked it up
<stephanketterer> so if i enable it
<stephanketterer> does that get me closer ?
<reisio> gebbione: I'd start monitoring temperatures
<robert45> nacc nope, the ppa:ondrej/php one
<reisio> stephanketterer: to installing something in multiverse, yes
<nacc> stephanketterer: yes, then you'd apt-get install the right pacakge
<gebbione> reisio, well we had a very hot/wet day in the uk but i doubt my room temperature was that hot
<stephanketterer> and how would i do that ?
<nacc> robert45: i don't think ondrej's ppa has any glib stuff, are you using other ppas? that error seems unrelated to the ppas
<robert45> nacc nope, not really. Just official ones
<nacc> stephanketterer: you find the pacakge you need, although perhaps you should use the software center
<reisio> gebbione: right, but computers aren't supposed to turn off on their own, so we're already in the realm of out of the ordinary
<stephanketterer> i go in the software center and type in cuda?
<nacc> stephanketterer: right
<nacc> stephanketterer: once you have multiverse enabled
<stephanketterer> hmm i will try :)
<stephanketterer> give me second :D
<gebbione> reisio, is there a structured way to monitor temperatures?
<robert45> nacc how should I fix this?
<nacc> robert45: can you pastebin `python --version`?
<stephanketterer> it says no application found
<stephanketterer> when i search for cud
<stephanketterer> cud
<robert45> nacc shows: Python 3.5.1+
<reisio> gebbione: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<KidnappedVictim> hello i have a wallpaper which i would like to move up a little bit
<superguest> I am having trouble a saving the current xserver configuration for my multi-monitor setup to xorg.conf
<superguest> http://termbin.com/4miu
<KidnappedVictim> how can i do it
<nacc> stephanketterer: which tool are you using?
<superguest> In the current/running X session, I have configured and applied the desired settings via nvidia-settings
<stephanketterer> tool ?
<KidnappedVictim> to illustrate this, i shall use an example: there's an image containing 10 numbers upside down like 1, 2, 3, 4 and so on. however, the desktop wallpaper shows only 3 and 4 since its zoomed in
<stephanketterer> i clicked on software center and typed in cud
<KidnappedVictim> i want to raise it and show 1 and 2 instead
<KidnappedVictim> i don't want to change the zooming
<KidnappedVictim> superguest, nacc any idea?
<nacc> KidnappedVictim: don't ping random people, those that can answer will.
<superguest> but on reboot, it doesn't load the desired settings which I expect to be saved to xorg.conf (http://termbin.com/4miu)
<Jordan_U> KidnappedVictim: Is the aspect ratio of the image the same as the aspect ratio of your screen?
<KidnappedVictim> Jordan_U, no
<nacc> stephanketterer: i think software center maybe isn't capable of seraching all packages (it seems to want to show me applications). I've never used it
<nacc> stephanketterer: try the ubuntu software centre instead
<reisio> KidnappedVictim: wouldn't it be simplest to crack it open in GIMP and crop it to the specific dimensions of your resolution?
<Jordan_U> KidnappedVictim: Ok. What do you want to fill that missing space instead then? Do you want the image stretched or do you want bars on the top and bottom/ sides?
<KidnappedVictim> i think gimp is probably the best idea
<KidnappedVictim> thanks Jordan_U and reisio
<stephanketterer> ok its a bug have to reboot it says
<stephanketterer> one sec
<robert45> nacc any idea how to fix this /usr/bin/pyclean thing? Im willing to pay for you time if you help me fixing this
<nacc> robert45: i really have no idea what state you're in, or how it got there, unfortunately. as I said, i couldn't reproduce it. Possibly someone else can help
<nacc> robert45: if it is a real syntax error, i guess you could try fixing it, but not sure why only you'd be seeing it
<stephanketterer> it says i have to use apt-get install f
<stephanketterer> to get it going
<stephanketterer> but package not found
<nacc> stephanketterer: please use pastebin, it's next to impossible to follow or help right now
<nacc> stephanketterer: using 'it' over and over again, means i don't know what you're referring to
<C_minus> I installed the CUDA 7.5 toolkit and graphics driver. Now hangs on 5 dots screen. I tried running the uninstall .pl script provided. Still hangs at boot.
<stephanketterer> it says 16.04 has a bug so you cannot see the ubuntu software center, it is solved by changing the language settings... i tried to open it.. and it told me i need to use apt-get update install f
<robert45> anybody else willing to help? Im getting a apt-get error, any help is aprpeciated http://paste.ubuntu.com/17758838/
<nacc> robert45: figured it out
<nacc> robert45: you've got python3 as your default python interpreter
<nacc> robert45: and in python3, you must use 'as' for exceptions
<C_minus> I can't run in failsafeX recovery mode either. I can't see the cursor.
<nacc> robert45: it's a bug in that file, i guess, because 16.04 should be python3 safe
<robert45> nacc oh, I see
<nacc> robert45: but a quick fix, would be to edit /usr/bin/pyclean
<nacc> robert45: go to line 63
<C_minus> How can I edit grub to see which specific line I'm getting an error on?
<nacc> and change the ',' to ' as'
<C_minus> I remember the last time this happened, there was some problem with the xorg configuration file...
<nacc> robert45: i would also file a bug, if you don't mind
<nacc> against python-minimal
<daumie> Everytime i log in I encounter  "system  problem detected"    how can i  revert this.
<robert45> nacc Line 63 is: except (IOError, OSError), e:
<nacc> robert45: can you also tell me what `which python` says?
<robert45> nacc which python returns /usr/bin/python
<ioria> daumie, can you paste   ls /var/crash   ?
<nacc> robert45: ok, was just dobule-checking that there wasn't a local python
<nacc> robert45: ok, change the ', e' to ' as e'
<nacc> robert45: sorry, there were two commas in the line :)
<robert45> nacc like this? except (IOError, OSError) as e:
<nacc> robert45: yes
<nacc> robert45: then run the apt-get again
<robert45> nacc same error :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/17760989/
<nacc> robert45: different error, as in different file
<nacc> robert45: it might be faster to just switch back to python2
<robert45> nacc I just found the PPA did replace some python files, see this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17761078/
<robert45> nacc can I just go back to the previous package?
<Jordan_U> !ppa-purge | robert45
<ubottu> robert45: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<nacc> Jordan_U: thanks
<nacc> robert45: i dn't see any python pacakges from the ppa, fwiw
<Jordan_U> nacc: You're welcome.
<nacc> robert45: it seems like possibly your install was a bit messed up alrady (the dpkg warnings)
<robert45> nacc ouch :( should I still try the ppa-purge thing?
<nacc> robert45: yeah, it can't hurt
<nacc> robert45: it was proably a mistake (however you did it) to make python -> python3
<robert45> nacc ouch I cant install ppa-purge because the Unmet dependencies
<robert45> nacc robert45: it was proably a mistake (however you did it) to make python -> python3 --> what about re-setting the python interpreter?
<nacc> robert45: yeah, do you know how you did it?
<nacc> robert45: to confirm, /usr/bin/python2 exists?
<robert45> nacc by the way http://paste.ubuntu.com/17761474/
<robert45> nacc yes /usr/bin/python2 works
<nacc> robert45: ok, so how did you change python to be python3 (that's not ubuntu standard and violates PEP)
<robert45> nacc probably the PPA did?
<ioria> python --version  should tell you
<reisio> he already knows it's python 3
<reisio> he wants it to be python 2 again, if that is indeed what it should be for his Ubuntu version
<nacc> robert45: i doubt it, that would violate the python policies for both debian and php (and ondrej is a debian developer)
<lonix> So in a ubuntu server scenario ubuntu 16.04, is /etc/network/interfaces not the correct location to configure dns ?
<robert45> nacc http://paste.ubuntu.com/17761639/
<ioria> there was an update-alternatives somewhere  ...
<nacc> robert45: can you pastebin `ls -ahl /usr/bin/python*` ?
<nacc> ioria: yeah i can't find it on my system anymore (for python)
<ioria> i see
<robert45> nacc here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17761689/
<nacc> robert45: ok, i think it's just a symlink issue. DId you happen to `sudo ln -s /usr/bin/python3 /usr/bin/python` ?
<nacc> it would have been about a week ago by that output
<nacc> (well, maybe)
<robert45> nacc I dont recall doing so no
<reisio> robert45: but do you recall doing "something" about a week ago? (installing your ppa?)
<robert45> reisio I installed the PPA today
<robert45> thats when all started
<nacc> robert45: presuming you did, a fix is to `sudo ln -sf /usr/bin/python2.7 /usr/bin/python`, but I'm not 100% that's going to undo whatever did that step
<nacc> the above link is how it is supposed to be in ubuntu & debian for the time being
<nacc> anything else will lead to errors like you saw
<robert45> nacc as far as I can start using apt-get Im good, thats my main issue
<reisio> I'd say that's something to go ahead and try
<reisio> it's easily undone, anyway
<robert45> reisio nacc so does symlinking this will fix the apt issues ?
<robert45> I still want to install the ppa-purge thing to make sure nothing is broken
<reisio> robert45: shouldn't hurt to try
<reisio> you can always undo it
<robert45> reisio nacc ooooh that did it !!
<reisio> gj
<reisio> now what you might do is make sure you don't have anything else that is expecting 'python' to be python _3_
<reisio> any important things
<robert45> reisio how should I proceed to do that?
<reisio> robert45: just consider what the important applications on the server are, the point of the server
<reisio> robert45: consider if they utilize python, make sure they are still functioning
<CheeDinksi> would anyone enjoy the pain of helping me continue to troubleshoot a usb bluetooth adapter issue?  tatertots and wuseman were assisting before I was called away.
<robert45> reisio understood, one last thing how can I check if there are no other packages installed from the PPA repo?
<reisio> ask the channel
<wuseman> CheeDinksi: is modules loaded?
<wuseman> What was the device product model number?
<CheeDinksi> Product: BCM20702A0
<CheeDinksi> Right before I left, tater seemed to suggest we were unto something
<CheeDinksi> We verified that the device was listed with 'lsusb'
<nacc> robert45: ppa-purge will handle that (or shuld)
<robert45> nacc well it doesnt show anything but Im pretty sure there are some other packages installed
<chalcedony> my husband seems to have a file corruption problem on ubuntu his libre office says it can't save a document, because the disk is full. . he says the disk is not full! .. something is wrong. How can i trouble shoot this?
<Ben64> chalcedony: disk is probably full. "df -h" will show disk usage
<chalcedony> Ben64, thanks sure doesnt look full
<Ben64> pastebin output of that command
<TrentH> I'm unable to control my brightness on my laptop until I log off and log back in?
<hamed_> hamed
<bizancio> Hello. I want to type caron (inverted ^) above letters in Ubuntu (actually, Xubuntu). Is there a way to do that like I do with accents? (e.g. á)
<chalcedony> ok Ben64
<chalcedony> Ben64, 1 hour paste http://pastebin.com/J01hSKBD
<ioria> bizancio, like this ˇ  ?
<Ben64> bizancio: the unicode character for the combining caron is 0x030C
<Ben64> chalcedony: notice line 5
<chalcedony> ah
<ioria> ! T 100% wow....
<ubottu> ioria: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chalcedony> so Ben64 his sda1
<Ben64> chalcedony: doesn't really matter what device it is, the important part is on the right, it's the root filesystem and it's totally full
<chalcedony> i see
<Ben64> doesn't even look like the standard root reserved part is there on the filesystem, no good
<FMan> btw, does Ubuntu support setting disk space usage quotas for users?
<bekks> FMan: Yes.
<ioria> !info quota
<ubottu> quota (source: quota): disk quota management tools. In component main, is optional. Version 4.03-2 (xenial), package size 250 kB, installed size 1536 kB
<ubuntu-confused> Can someone help me with boot issues - trying to set up Ubuntu on existing Win10 HomeEd laptop
<chull> Ben64, this is chalcedony typing from hubby's computer.  he's been running something i thnk it's called f3write that is supposed to test and check usb drives
<tatertots> back
<tatertots> CheeDinkski u here
<chull> f3write/media/ and f3write/media/FIRMWARE  - maybe it filled up his root directory with junk?
<Ben64> chull: possible
<bizancio> Ben64: thanks! But what's the shortcut for typing that.. I'm trying Ctrl + hift + U + <combination> + letter but it doesn't seem to work
<Ben64> bizancio: works here. ǐ
<chull> 2015-11-19dmesg.txt  DEADJOE  driver.tar.bz2  sdc1
<chull> 2015-11-19lshw.txt   Desktop  r8168-8.040.00
<tatertots> How's everyone doing this afternoon? Hope everyone is doing well.
<chull> Ben64, i can't pastebin on his computer atm.
<Ben64> chull: f3 normally creates files like "1.fff"
<ioria> bizancio,     ctrl+shift+alt    02c7
<Ben64> look for a bunch of 1GB files
<chull> Ben64, yes it was
<ioria> bizancio,     ctrl+shift+u    02c7
<CheeDinksi> tatertots: I'm back!
<tatertots> ah cool
<bizancio> ioria: ctrl+shift+u 02c7 worked! thanks.. I'm gonna try the combining one
<ioria> bizancio,     oky
<tatertots> I'd like to know what modules you have blacklisted CheeDinksi
<CheeDinksi> tatertots: Sure thing
<Ben64> bizancio: on my system, i have to do the letter first... like a, then do ctrl+shift+u (then let go of shift) then hit 030C, then let go..... result ----> ǎ
<tatertots> "/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist"
<bizancio> Ben64: it works.. thanks! That's what I needed :)
<tatertots> that's the location
<Ben64> bizancio: :D
<tatertots> you can "cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist" to see what's blacklisted
<tatertots> I wonder if u blacklisted btusb
<Ben64> bizancio: you might be able to set up a shortcut that will give you the character and avoid the whole ctrl+shift thing
<nacc> Ben64: at least here, you don't need to hold down anything after hitting ctrl+shift+u
<CheeDinksi> cat: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist: No such file or directory
<nacc> Ben64: entered 030c, then hit enter and it changed the a for me
<Ben64> nacc: :O that works for me too
<nacc> Ben64: TIL! :)
<tatertots> try looking in "/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf"
<eelstrebor> how does one change locale back to english - i don't know how my pc got set for spanish but i can't seem to get back to english - the odd thing is that some stuff is in english and some in spanish
<Ben64> used to be i had to hold ctrl+shift the whole time, then on 14.04 i had to let go of shift... apparently i didn't have to hold anything the whole time
<ubuntu-confused> I'm looking for a bit of help on a boot issue, I have a pastebin file for anyone who can help.
<tatertots> with cat of course
<nacc> Ben64: i call that progress! :)
<Ben64> yep
<chalcedony> Ben64, hes got a file in root sdc1 that is huge! he isnt sure what it is, is it something important? "appears to be a binary file"
<Ben64> chalcedony: what is it? run "file" on it
<CheeDinksi> http://pastebin.com/kpkKeQzp
<tatertots> ok i don't see btusb and that's good
<tatertots> means it's not blacklisted
<CheeDinksi> One less thing to worry about :)
<chalcedony> Ben64, thanks
<chalcedony> chull:~# file sdc1
<chalcedony> sdc1: x86 boot sector
<nacc> seems like a dd outfile
<chalcedony> Ben64, heh.. so
<Ben64> yeah, drive image
<chalcedony> what do we need to do?
<Ben64> you should try to find the f3 files
<tatertots> can you pull any info about btusb from your system with "modinfo btusb"
<Ben64> chalcedony: find / | grep fff$
<tatertots> did it show any info?
<chalcedony> Ben64, is that the command or ?
<chalcedony>  grep "fff"  sdc1  returned 0
<CheeDinksi> one sec, sorry
<CheeDinksi> filename:       /lib/modules/3.13.0-24-generic/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/btusb.ko
<CheeDinksi> modinfo: ERROR: could not get modinfo from 'btusb': No such file or directory
<tatertots> ah ok
<tatertots> you don't even have the module at all it seams...
<tatertots> seems
<CheeDinksi> Possible...remember I'm *nix 'special'
<tatertots> we need to load that module so we'll work on obtaining it
<CheeDinksi> Sounds good
<tatertots> that's so weird that it's not on ur system already, it usually is
<Archeus> hello ppl
<CheeDinksi> I can guarantee one thing, I didn't manually remove it
<Archeus> my wifi is not working properly
<Archeus> it shows I am connected but am not able to use it
<tatertots> do you have linux headers ? if not install them with "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)"
<nacc> tatertots: don't have the full history handy, but are you sure the running kernel matches the above path?
<CheeDinksi> Doesn't look like I had it...
<nacc> tatertots: if not, might need to pass -k
<tatertots> :P thanks nacc
<tatertots> CheeDinksi you were on like a 3.12 kernel if i'm remembering correctly from this morning correct?
<CheeDinksi> yes
<CheeDinksi> Linux ubuntu-OptiPlex-740-Enhanced 3.13.0-24-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 10 19:08:14 UTC 2014 i686 athlon i686 GNU/Linux
<tatertots> I want to share a link with you, however there's only a portion of it that's applicable or important in your situation
<CheeDinksi> 3.13, we were close!
<tatertots> but i feel u should see this
<ikonia> tatertots: who are you talking to
<CheeDinksi> As long as it's nothing that can't unseen :)
<tatertots> lol
<CheeDinksi> can't be*
<ikonia> tatertots: if the link is related to ubuntu support thats fine, if not, please don't share
<tatertots> I was talking to CheeDinksi ikonia....sorry for not using names consistently guys :P
<ikonia> tatertots: not a problem
<tatertots> ok here goes
<tatertots> http://plugable.com/2014/06/23/plugable-usb-bluetooth-adapter-solving-hfphsp-profile-issues-on-linux
<tatertots> just the part in "BOLD" CheeDinksi
<CheeDinksi> Ok
<tatertots> I'd like for you to have both naming conventions
<tatertots> to cover our bases
<ikonia> that doesn't looks like the same bluetooth device he's using
<CheeDinksi> cp: cannot stat ‘/lib/firmware/brcm/BCM20702A0-0a5c-21e8.hcd’: No such file or directory
<ikonia> well no, it woudn't be
<tatertots> ikonia did u see my DISCLAIMER...about applicable section for him
<ikonia> tatertots: what applicable section ?
<tatertots> so don't read too far into it idonia
<tatertots> ikonia
<ikonia> tatertots: it's totally different hardware ?
<CheeDinksi> ikonia: This is from the syslog
<CheeDinksi> ubuntu-OptiPlex-740-Enhanced kernel: [  699.713095] usb 2-5: Product: BCM20702A0
<tatertots> feel free to find and read all the history going back to this morning and read all his pastebins
<tatertots> I'll wait
<CheeDinksi> Seems to be the same, no?
<ikonia> tatertots: I'm just asking how that links relates to him
<ikonia> as the hardware looks totally different
<ikonia> (I'm asking not telling)
<tatertots> broadcom chipset is what they have in common
<ikonia> ok, so you're working from the chipset
<tatertots> for example "ralink" makes tons of net adapters wired and wireless from various vendors i.e netgear, dlink ect ect...
<tatertots> so the box might say netgear or dlink
<ikonia> yes, I see what you're saying, I didn't see the chipset was the same
<tatertots> but the chipset
<ikonia> hence why I was asking
<CheeDinksi> If I knew more, I'd be able to help you helpers...in <gasp> Win, I would just hit the pcidatabase with the hardware id and be in business...here, I'm clueless
<tatertots> no worries
<binarydepth> I'm having trouble with the configuration of a digitizer, it is working but the click actions are inverted
<tatertots> we've just about ruled it down to you not having btusb at all Cheedinksi
<CheeDinksi> I'll take your word for it ;)
<binarydepth> Where could be this digitizer configured ?
<OerHeks> CheeDinksi, i think it is a wifi/BT combo, that BCM20702A0\
<CheeDinksi> Possible, but there is no mention of wifi on any of the packaging, cd's, etc
<CheeDinksi> The rebrand is Insignia NS-PCY5BMA
<CheeDinksi> The biggest pain in the ass $13 will get you :)
<tatertots> lol
<tatertots> CheeDinksi I know ur on like a 3.12 kernel ...i know if i scroll up i'd see it but what ubuntu version u running ?
<MonkeyDust> CheeDinksi  what's the output of    cat /etc/issue
<tatertots> wow got active in here all the sudden
<CheeDinksi> 14.04 LTS...that what you mean?
<tatertots> yes
<CheeDinksi> wow...what the heck just happened
<MonkeyDust> CheeDinksi  paste the outcome here
<tatertots> would u happen to have access to or be able to download the ISO for a newer/older ubuntu release
<CheeDinksi> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<tatertots> the reason i ask is that i'd like to see if btusb is available to u when booted from live cd/live usb
<CheeDinksi> Yeah, I can go dl a newer version
<CheeDinksi> Did you have one in mind, specifically?
<tatertots> I have it on my 14.04 not sure why u don't have it on your 14.04
<nacc> is it possible that linux-image-extra got uninstalled?
<tatertots> it's like btusb just got up and walked out of your box
<nacc> it seems unlikely
<CheeDinksi> tatertots: I'll have to head back to my office to dl/burn, so if I'm not responding for a bit
<barhum2013> I managed to lock myself out of the server and can no longer login via ssh, only through a console online.  I deleted all the ssh keys from the authorized_keys file,  I tried to edit the /etc/ssh/sshd_config file to PermitRootLogin yes  but I still get a Permission denied (publickey) error and no password prompt for root.  Any ideas, please?
<tatertots> ok
<SirTimesOutALot> barhum2013: do you have physical access to the server or is it in a datacenter / off a cloud provider
<barhum2013> SirTimeOutAlot: no, it is a digitalocean droplet, I do have a console in digitalocean
<SirTimesOutALot> barhum2013: make sure that Password authentication isnt disabled in VNC I forget the exact config
<tatertots> anybody else running 14.04 in here ?....
<tatertots> can any other 14.04 users in here get anything from "modinfo btusb"
<tatertots> I have it on my 14.04 rig
<tatertots> this things been up and running for years though
<barhum2013> SirTimesOutALot: https://postimg.org/image/chwfgr7wx/
<ubuntu__> Does anybody know where this driver is located 0 inteldrmfb its for /dev/fb0  cann't find it under lsmod so not a module and cann't find it in kallsyms so doesn't look like its a built in kernel function so where the heck is this driving program for the framebuffer?
<barhum2013> These are my settings sshd_conifg
<nacc> ubuntu__: drivers/gpu/drm/i915/intel_fbdev.c:
<nacc> ubuntu__: as i've told you in the past, you will need to read the kernel source, a grep showed that immediately.
<ubuntu__> what is the /proc/fb info its misleading?
<OerHeks> misreading*
<FMan> Firefox refuses to show that: postimg.org uses an invalid security certificate.
<ubuntu__> what
<nacc> tatertots: ok, just spun up a trusty lxc container, installed linux-image-generic, `modinfo -k 3.13.0-88-generic btusb` works
<ubuntu__> i didn't misread it says   0 inteldrmfb
<bekks> FMan: There is nothing we can do about it. Only the maintainer of the website can.
<ubuntu__> which from what i take it is  for /dev/fb0  "0" and the name of the driver
<nacc> ubuntu__: please re-state your question? you're claiming /proc/fb is wrong?
<nacc> ubuntu__: that's not how driver names work.
<tatertots> sweet
<ubuntu__> yes it says this  0 inteldrmfb
<nacc> ubuntu__: please read about the linux kernel, development, the source, something. Your questions don't make any sense.
<ubuntu__>  so lsmod doesn't so anything for that name so its not an LKM
<nacc> ubuntu__: what says this?
<k1l> ubuntu__: and what is wrong with that output of /proc/fb ?
<ubuntu__> what is  inteldrmfb ?
<bekks> ubuntu__: lsmod shows how many other devices, etc. are use that one particular module currently.
<bekks> ubuntu__: "inteldrmfb" is the name of a kernel module, aka "a driver".
<ubuntu__> inteldrmfb is not a module
<nacc> ubuntu__: inteldrmfb is the 'pretty string' for the intel FB driver
<FMan> Intel's DRM for Facebook?
<nacc> ubuntu__: as i said, just grep the kernel source and you can see this
<tatertots> :P
<nacc> ubuntu__: strcpy(info->fix.id, "inteldrmfb");
<k1l> ubuntu__: can you please say again what the exact issue is?
<ubuntu__> so is  inteldrmfb a c program file or the name of the function that drivers the fb or something else
<nacc> ubuntu__: please read the source.
<nacc> ubuntu__: it is none of those things.
<ubuntu__> i just want to understand what the string info means  0 inteldrmfb
<bekks> ubuntu__: I just told you. It is up to you to read what I wrote.
<k1l> ubuntu__: inteldrmfb is a framebuffer driver by intel
<nacc> ubuntu__: i believe the number is an index, and the string is the fb driver for that index
<nacc> ubuntu__: a driver's name != source file name != module name, to be clear
<k1l> ubuntu__: again: what exact issue do you have?
<nacc> ubuntu__: at least, not necessarily
<ubuntu__> where is it located in memory or /proc i don't see it any where  forgetting the source it must compile directly into the kernel , be an LKM
<nacc> ubuntu__: you need to read the source.
<nacc> ubuntu__: please, just do that.
<bekks> ubuntu__: Can you read what I am writing to you?
<ikonia> it's been the same for days
<k1l> ubuntu__: last time now: what is your exact issue?
<ikonia> random questions with no understanding
<ikonia> while people try to get the problem out of him
<ubuntu__> not in proc/modules either
<k1l> ubuntu__: or is it you just seeing things and asking in the wrong places.
<ikonia> ubuntu__: what is the problem you are trying to fix
<ikonia> ubuntu__: please state it clearly
<ikonia> we are not doing your meta-discussion stuff again
<OerHeks> we are doing his homework, i guess.
<ubuntu__> yes but what is the  0 inteldrmfb is it the name of the module , file , function , what
<bekks> ubuntu__: I told you.
<nacc> ubuntu__: i literally just told you.
<nacc> as did bekks
<ikonia> ubuntu__: I'm going to send you a pm - you can't speak at the moment in the channel
<k1l> ubuntu__: i dont think you understand what you are asking here. but i suggest you start here:http://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/tree/Documentation/fb/intelfb.txt?id=HEAD
<nacc> tatertots: so i'd assume it's an installation issue
<tatertots> yeah that's what i'm thinking too nacc
<CheeDinksi> tatertots: ubuntu.com must be having issues, i can barely load a page much less dl an image
<nacc> tatertots: i'd check the status of the -extra packages on CheeDinksi's machine
<nacc> tatertots: make sure it's installed and lists the right files are included (dpkg -L)
<CheeDinksi> nacc: was the above installation issue in regards to my mess?
<tatertots> hmmm
<tatertots> this page pulled up pretty fast for me   http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<CheeDinksi> Maybe on our end then...that would make sense, considering the IT roll I'm on...
<CheeDinksi> A plane should be crashing into out building in 3, 2, 1...
<CheeDinksi> our*
<tatertots> lol
<CheeDinksi> Before I make the walk back across the plant...i noticed 16.xx, 14.xx and 12.xx available, were you suggesting 16 or 12, or a newer 14.xx version
<tatertots> a newer 14.x or 16 would be ideal
<CheeDinksi> Ok
<vivekp> Just wanted to share this from first hand experience for people who might be interested -- Ubuntu 16.04  (vanilla) is  faster than every other flavour you could try. Take my word for it.
<louiz> faster, when?
<ikonia> thats just nonsense
<vivekp> But high RAM usage issue still persists
<ikonia> nope
<vivekp> No nonsense
<ikonia> vivekp: how did you measure this
<louiz> same question
<ikonia> vivekp: how have you accounted for hardware and confiuration varidation
<tatertots> faster is subjective
<nacc> vivekp: that's an opinion, offtopic.
<vivekp> I've tried most of the flavour by myself on the same machine
<ikonia> vivekp: thats not a measure
 * nacc sighs
<tatertots> the porche only beats the ford f-250 in the race when 2 tons isn't attached to the back of both vehicles
<nacc> CheeDinksi: yeah, was a suggestion to see why btusb is msising
<tatertots> sorry for the analogy
<tatertots> attach a 2 ton weight to the back of both cars and the ford f-250 wins that race
<vivekp> I know it's off-topic thats why I said "for people who might be interested"
<makinen> How do I install the proprietary nvidia drivers?
<k1l> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nacc> vivekp: that's why there is an #ubuntu-offtopic.
<vivekp> And I just wanted to share what I experienced
<vivekp> nacc: oh, okay. Never knew about that channel.
<makinen> I've installed nvidia-304 package but 'grep nvidia /var/log/Xorg.0.log' gives me nothing
<k1l> makinen: rebooted?
<makinen> I killed sddm
<tatertots> some of u guys have really cool screen names.....i feel like my screen name isn't that cool...it's just tatertots....i do like tater tots though :P
<danileigh79> during dist upgrade, info box came up regarding restarting services with new packages and gives me choice of yes or no. I can't select select yes due to left cursor key not working (faulty keyboard), and mouse won't work in infobox. are there any alternatives? (Dell Latitude D530 without Numpad)
<makinen> it killed the x server but he new nvidia driver isn't recognized automatically
<makinen> the*
<cspack> danileigh79: tab key?
<vivekp> tatertots: !ot
<vivekp>  !ot | tatertots
<ubottu> tatertots: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<danileigh79> cspack: thanks, didn't work though
<makinen> according to arch wiki I need add a section for nvidia to xorg.conf :F
<k1l> makinen: usually you dont on ubuntu
<k1l> please try a reboot first to be sure
<cspack> danileigh79: do you have a usb keyboard you can plug in? otherwise, just reboot after upgrade is done
<danileigh79> cspack: No, no usb keyboard. I'll just reboot after upgrade as you say. Thanks for the help
<CheeDinksi> Be right back with 16.04 Live...
<steven_> is there a way to force install the base system?
<steven_> or a list of packages ?
<steven_> my installation is completely broken and I was thinking maybe there was a way to force install the core rather than reinstalling the OS
<ikonia> define whats wrong with it
<steven_> its completely broken
<ikonia> define completely broken
<steven_> dpkg throws errors on pretty much every action because "dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration"
<bekks> steven_: that just one line out of a lot of lines.
<steven_> that is the error line bekks :)
<bekks> steven_: Pastebin the entire output and provide the URL please.
<bekks> steven_: Provide the entire output please.
<ikonia> steven_: first tell us the problem, eg: can it not boot, does it crash, you can't install something, you can't remove it
<ikonia> then put the details if it's a long set of lines in a pastebin and share the url
<steven_> sure, gimme a sec
<steven_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17768703/
<steven_> apt-get install toilet ^
<ikonia> so that doens't look fatal,
<bekks> But outdated I guess.
<ikonia> and to be honest, how would you do "base reinstall" if you can't use the pacakge manager
<ikonia> 3.13 kernel jump to 4.4
<ikonia> seems odd
<bekks> Yeah.
<nacc> steven_: lsb_release -a?
<ikonia> I'd do an autoclean and see where that errors
<steven_> given that dpkg throws a dependency error I'd assume at some point it messed up dependencies. so one would think reinstalling the base system would reinstall all dependencies
<ikonia> then I'd query what release and no doubt what PPA has been installed
<ikonia> steven_: how can you re-install if the package manager is blocked
<steven_> its xenial
<k1l> the question is what happened when the kernel install didnt work
<ikonia> it can't be xenial can it ?
<makinen> k1l: no luck. now this just fallbacks to 640x480 vesa driver or something like that :P
<ikonia> it had a 3 kernel
<robert45> alright nacc and reisio THANK YOU! so much for all the help regarding the apt-get/python issue, it was a silly error but you completely saved my life! thanks so much again
<nacc> steven_: did you upgrade from 14.04?
<steven_> PaganMin: you are like everywhere mate
<steven_> stop stalking me
<steven_> also nacc yes
<nacc> !ltsupgrade | steven_
<ubottu> steven_: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<ikonia> no-one is staling you
<k1l> since its already saying that 4 upgrades are in half state. so there was an error before
<ikonia> talking
<ikonia> stalking even
<ikonia> what are you talking about stalking you ?
<steven_> ikonia: he is :D
<reisio> np dude
<PaganMin> steven_, i cannot get over how handsome you are mate
<steven_> I know, but the stalking thing is not cool
<nacc> robert45: np, glad you're in a good state now
<ikonia> steven_: no-one is stalking you
<ikonia> just focus on the problem and listen to the help you're getting
<steven_> nacc: .. that is not helping me u know? I was asking if there was a way to sorta fix it :)
<k1l> makinen: is "linux-generic" installed?
<steven_> ikonia: I am serious, he does stalk me but yeah lets focus on the issue (I am looking at you PaganMin ..
<robert45> thanks! bye!
<bekks> steven_: can you pastebin "sudo apt update" please, too?
<ikonia> steven_: how did you upgrade to 16.04 - there is no official 16.04 upgrade path at the moment
<ikonia> let me guess you used the "-d" argument
<steven_> you are good at guessing ikonia :D
<ikonia> why did you do that ?
<ikonia> do you know what -d is for ?
<steven_> not a prod server, so just went with it. if there was no quick n dirty day to fix it I just reinstall the entire OS
<ikonia> sorry - I don't like that approach
<steven_> I was just thinking maybe there was, I am running arch on my clients so I am just used to run latest versions without "breaking" cos of upgrade paths :)
<k1l> look in the apt logs in /var/log/apt/ what the issue was when you installed that kernel
<ikonia> steven_: no you don't need to run the latest versions
<ikonia> steven_: and you need to be able to do safe upgrades / installs
<ikonia> you've done neither
<ikonia> and to be honest you seem really slapdash about fixing it
<steven_> I .. I am not? I was asking for help, not for someone to lecture me why I upgraded it? you guys are either help me figure it out, which I would appreciate ofc. or tell me that there is no offical upgrade path so I have to suck it up
<k1l> steven_: is this a live system?
<hggdh> steven_: if it helps any, I *did* upgrade a server from 14.04 to 16.04, no issues
<steven_> its a private play around server, I wouldnt be crazy and do unoffical stuff on production :)
<k1l> steven_: "df -h | nc termbin.com 9999"
<ikonia> steven_: there is no official upgrade path
<ikonia> steven_: the upgrade path gets released at 16.04.1
<steven_> ikonia: I am aware of that :)
<k1l> steven_: so go and look at the logs why that kernel install failed in the first place
<steven_> k1l: http://termbin.com/93g1
<k1l> steven_: then you can fix that and have a woring system again. if you are to lazy for that, then just reinstall.
<steven_> Also nice, I wasnt aware of terminbin. thanks :)
<steven_> does dpkg / apt have special error logs k1l or should I just go thru dpkg.log?
<k1l> <k1l> look in the apt logs in /var/log/apt/ what the issue was when you installed that kernel
<steven_> ah yeah sorry. I am on the webchat. so all of those join / part messages
<steven_> just Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<usuario> gi
<usuario> oi
<basic6_> ubuntu seems to automatically detect the location and switch the language settings, how can this be disabled?
<Tatiko> HI!
<Tatiko> Who tar no create tarball?
<ikonia> Tatiko: ?
<Tatiko> ikonia, hot to use tar?
<ikonia> to do what ?
<Tatiko> ikonia, tar -f name.tar filename    ?
<ikonia> Tatiko: "to do what"
<Tatiko> I need create tar with all into folder
<ikonia> Tatiko: man tar
<ikonia> "c" is the create function
<CheeDinsky> tatertots:  So my machine doesn't like the 16.04, vid drivers I assume as the gui tears and artifacts to the point I can't really navigate
<Tatiko> tar: Refusing to write archive contents to terminal (missing -f option?) tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<CheeDinsky> tatertots: But I did notice a bluetooth icon on the menu bar
<steven_> D000040: ok 0 msgs >> linux-image-extra-4.4.0-24-generic depends on linux-image-4.4.0-24-generic; however:   Package linux-image-4.4.0-24-generic is not configured yet.
<steven_> m
<ikonia> Tatiko: what is the exact command you are using
<steven_> k1l: ^interesting
<tatertots> ah i see
<Tatiko> ikonia, sudo tar -c 1.tar ./
<k1l> steven_: yes. "sudo apt-get install -f"
<CheeDinsky> tatertots:  My day is just about over here, but I'll be back at it tomorrow.
<steven_> doesnt work
<k1l> steven_: we need to know why the kernel install doesnt work.
<tatertots> ur probably gonna have to reinstall
<k1l> steven_: is this a vps and it cant install the new kernel?
<CheeDinsky> tatertots:  I do want to say thank you once again for you help and patience...that goes for anyone else who had input
<steven_> yeah
<steven_> its a vps
<tatertots> don't know how or why ur system doesn't have btusb but it sounds like the livecd/liveusb did have it
<tatertots> probably installation issue
<k1l> there are vps technologies that cant change the kernel on the guest os
<CheeDinsky> tatertots: I will try a reinstall tomorrow...ok, weird, but I'll see what I can do.
<tatertots> no worries
<ikonia> steven_: show the output of "uname -a" please
<CheeDinsky> Would the adapter need to be plugged in during install?
<ikonia> I suspect it's a container
<steven_> → uname -a Linux 5-196-110-219.ovh.net 4.4.0-21-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 18 18:33:37 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<CheeDinsky> Something as simple as that?
<tatertots> try a newer 14.x version since u were on 14.x
<ikonia> there we go
<CheeDinsky> Alright
<ikonia> so it's running the kernel.....
<tatertots> don't reinstall the same version that u had the issue with
<CheeDinsky> I won't
<Tatiko> ikonia?
<ikonia> Tatiko: what ?
<Tatiko> ikonia, tar not created
<CheeDinsky> Have a good evening all
<ikonia> Tatiko: tar cvf /path/to/tarfile /path/to/place/you/want/to/tar
<Tatiko> tar -cvf file.tar ./ work i know
<Tatiko> ikonia, why just -c no work?
<Tatiko> ikonia, ok need c and f thx you!
<Tatiko> outdated tar
<ikonia> outdated tar ?
<ikonia> what do you mean
<nacc> Tatiko: if you don't pass -f, it doesn't know where to write the archive, so it tries to write it to the terminal, which you almost certainly don't want.
<nacc> Tatiko: exactly as the error message said, btw
<Tatiko> nacc, I want terminal
<ikonia> I doubt that
<nacc> Tatiko: it will output the raw archive bytes to the terminal. YOu don't want htat.
<Tatiko> nacc, it no work
<tgm4883> which begs the question, why is that even an option?
<ikonia> tgm4883: used to be for tape files and default devices
<ikonia> tape devices
<nacc> Tatiko: 'it'?
<tgm4883> fair enough
<Tatiko> nacc, I nothing no see in terminal
<ikonia> tar cvf
<ikonia> include v
<Tatiko> ikonia, thx you i know
<Tatiko> And how to use xz if need archivate many GB to little size?
<ikonia> Tatiko: come on - man tar
<ikonia> we've spoon fed you all the options
<zerowaitstate> tgm4883: that's so you can pipe the results to a character device. You could, for example, stream it to a serial port instead of a tape
<Tatiko> max little
<nacc> Tatiko: are you the same person that was Fiji a few days ago?
<ikonia> Tatiko: "man tar"
<nacc> it sounds *very* similar, and we concluded they were a troll
<Tatiko> nacc, no
<nacc> well, too harsh, they were trolling :)
<Tatiko> ikonia, i lnow
<Tatiko> k
<nacc> Tatiko: -J
<nacc> Tatiko: but as ikonia said, just read the manpages
<Tatiko> How to use xz now?
<nacc> Tatiko: *read* the man pages.
<Tatiko> HEY?
<Tatiko> Why you kicked me?
<ikonia> Tatiko: because you are not listening
<ikonia> Tatiko: "man tar" that will show you the arguments and how to use them
<Tatiko> ikonia, i want use stanadlone xz
<ikonia> we've explained to you how to use "c" "v" "f" - we are not here to go through every option
<ikonia> Tatiko: man "tar" will showyou how to use xz
<Tatiko> ikonia, xz -z flename filename
<ikonia> please do not ask again
<kyle__> Tatiko: did you know man xz also works?
<Tatiko> here few options
<Tatiko> in --help
<kyle__> 🌈The more you know.
<ikonia> Tatiko: man xz
<k1l> !man | Tatiko
<ubottu> Tatiko: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<ikonia> Tatiko: it will show all the options and explain them
<Tatiko> Need use lzma?
<ikonia> Tatiko: you're not making sense
<ikonia> you're just saying random command names
<nacc> alright, whether they intend to or not, Tatiko is trolling.
<k1l> Tatiko: instead of us having to read the manpage to you, you can read it directly. if you have a specific question you can ask here. but waht you do looks like you are just lazy or trolling.
<Tatiko> I need a High compression
<ikonia> Tatiko: ok - learn how to use the commands then to compress
<nacc> Tatiko: what are you compressing?
<Tatiko> i read man fuck
<riccardo-pc> serie last cop
<lucas-arg> any good app already as snap?
<riccardo-pc> qualcuno la conosce?!
<k1l> lucas-arg: vlc, nextcloud, krita,....
<k1l> !it | riccardo-pc
<ubottu> riccardo-pc: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<kyle__> I thought xz, like bzip2 and gzip, defaulted to -9, which is the highest compression they do....
<ikonia> kyle__: he's trolling, ignore it
 * kyle__ shrugs
<kyle__> Good point
<rockstar____> guys, I have Ubuntu in Dell XPS L502X optimus laptop. Previously HDMI to TV didn't work. So now I got mini-display port. When I plugged in it doesn't do anything. What should I do?
<fsh> Hi guys can anybody have a look at my boot info logs pls
<ikonia> fsh: why ?
<ikonia> whats the actual problem
<fsh> My OS isn't booting after a fresh install onto my macbook pro
<ikonia> could you explain better than "isn't booting"
<fsh> Get a black screen and an error on screen - "missing operating system"
<k1l> !macbook
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<fsh> <3
<ikonia> ok - so the boot sector that your boot loader is looking at isn't there
<k1l> see the wiki pages on what you need to do to get the apple hardware to work.
<_MyStartx_> hmm..
<Jordan_U> fsh: What version of Ubuntu? What specific iso file did you use? Did you burn to a DVD or boot via USB?
<barhum2013> I managed to look myself out of my server by deleting all the ssh keys.  I have access to the digitalocean console.  I managed to add my key back to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys but I still cannot seem to log in.  I get Permission denied (publickey) error when trying to ssh.
<fsh> It's actually ElementaryOS but nobody in that channel replies -.-
<Jordan_U> fsh: This channel only supports Ubuntu. Period.
<fsh> Oh
<Jordan_U> fsh: I exoect that if you install with the standard Ubuntu 16.04 desktop iso you will not have this problem.
<fsh> Yeah I was going to see if a plain old ubuntu install would work if I couldn't fix this issue myself
<hggdh> barhum2013: check permissions of the ~/ssh and ~/ssh/authorized_keys; also check if you correctly copied your public key
<OerHeks>  
<johndoe__> #abiword
<YankDownUnder> johndoe__, If you want to join that channel, type: /join #abiword
<asd_> hi
<frib> i keep getting this error processing libssh2-php.  no matter what i do! http://paste.ubuntu.com/17774680/
<frib> please help! thank you!
<nacc> frib: what version of ubuntu?
<frib> nacc, 14.04 on digital ocean
<nacc> frib: are you using any PPAs?
<frib> nacc, yes
<nacc> frib: for PHP?
<frib> nacc, i'm not really sure
<frib> where can I check?
<nacc> frib: can you run `apt-cache policy php5`, `apt update` and pastebin the output
<frib> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17774854/
<frib> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17774877/
<frib> i upgraded to php7
<frib> with ppa
<nacc> frib: ah, that's not supported here
<nacc> feel free to contact the ppa owner
<frib> i dont want support with that
<nacc> frib: but breakage like you experience is certainly possible
<nacc> frib: installing php7 broke other stuff
<nacc> frib: it's the risk you run with using ppas.
<nacc> frib: in this case, libssh2-php depends on php5 syntax
<gin> frib, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1346581
<frib> i dont want php5 or libssh2
<frib> can't i just get rid of them?
<nacc> frib: you should have gotten rid of php5 and any of its dependencies, first
<nacc> then added ondrej's PPA
<frib> there's no way to go back now?
<nacc> not easily, that package is basically broken on your system (libssh2-php). Maybe someone else can hel you out
<nacc> *help
<frib> now I can't install or remove any software?
<gin> frib, did you even notice the link I gave you few mins ago?
<frib> no
<gin> scoll up
<nacc> gin: that's not the error in question
<frib> gin, i already tried that
<frib> nacc, if i roll back my system to a snapshot and uninstall php5 first then i won't have problems?
<nacc> frib: probably? not sure
<nacc> frib: but i would make sure to remove php5 and all dependencies
<nacc> frib: meaning remove php5, then run the autoremove that follows it
<frib> yeah
<frib> ill just try with a new one and see before destroying this one
<virgoretti6> I lost all of the packages I installed earlier, and wine isn't installing again...
<xangua> ! Details | virgoretti6
<ubottu> virgoretti6: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<frib> nacc, this says it assumes you *are* running php5 https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-upgrade-to-php-7-on-ubuntu-14-04
<nacc> frib: you'd need to talk to the author, that path isn't supported here
<virgoretti6> ubottu how would I use !pastebin?
<ubottu> virgoretti6: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<frib> nacc, in case you're interested apt install php5-fpm fixed the problem
<virgoretti6> xangua how would I use !pastebin?
<nacc> !pastebin | virgoretti6
<ubottu> virgoretti6: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nacc> frib: well, yeah, that reinstall php5, which would have brought php5dismod back
#ubuntu 2016-06-24
<frib> i duno i just saw that it said php5 installed was assumed so it must have had to be there for things to not get messed up
<virgoretti6> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17775585/
<virgoretti6> I get that error when I try to install Wine.
<fullstack> if I checked .ssh permissions and /etc/ssh/sshd_config options and I still can ssh with authorized_keys --- what else could be my problem? 14.04
<xangua> virgoretti6: you'll have to make an effort and explain what you did, what you were trying to do and how you end mixing 64 and 32 bit repositories
<hggdh> fullstack: please start by stating what you think is wrong
<fullstack> typo: I cannot ssh via authorized_keys
<virgoretti6> xangua all I'm doing is trying to install Wine from the software center. I don't understand what else you want me to explain.
<fullstack> any ideas?
<hggdh> fullstack: (1) wrong ssh public key; (2) invalid ssh public key
<hggdh> fullstack: you can find more info if you try ssh -vvv
<hggdh> fullstack: another option is you added a different ssh public key, and did not call ssh with -i
<fullstack> debug3: Incorrect RSA1 identifier
<fullstack> Crazy I can ssh to other places
<virgoretti6> xangua what else do you want me to explain? I told you everything I did, everything I'm trying to do, and everything that happened.
<canaima> hola
<fullstack> debug2: we sent a publickey packet, wait for reply
<fullstack> Strange it just doesn't like it
<amr_> hey
<amr_> i con not install metasploit in my elementary
<amr_> can any one help me
<Bashing-om> !eos | amr_
<OerHeks> amr_, both are not supported here, try #elementaryos
<virgoretti6> Could anybody here tell me why I'm getting this (http://paste.ubuntu.com/17775585/) error when Itry to install wine from the software center and how I can stop it?
<OerHeks> "I lost all of the packages I installed earlier" how did you install wine before?
<OerHeks> playonlinux?
<virgoretti6> I don't know, somebody sent me a link to a page, and I just ran whatever commands were there.
<virgoretti6> OerHeks
<karlthane> N538cp#!
<virgoretti6> Can I use playonlinux to install wine?
<OerHeks> i think you followed this page https://www.playonlinux.com/en/download.html and easy to find out, what is the output of " ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/  "
<OerHeks> that should give playonlinux.list
<Fizzik> Im having issues with my audio output over headphones, one channel is really quiet other is normal level. could this be because of sound driver?
<ayee> Which file do I modify and how to increase my open file descriptor limit?
<virgoretti6> I probably don't have it installed right now, but I'll run that. My computer wipes itself whenever I shut it off, and I had to shut it off earlier.
<tatertots> have you tried a known good pair of headphones Fizzik?
<Fizzik> yea tried several
<tatertots> laptop or desktop computer Fizzik?
<Fizzik> laptop
<virgoretti6> OerHeks I did get ubuntu-wine-ubuntu-ppa-vivid.list
<virgoretti6> OerHeks could that help?
<OerHeks> oh, are you still on vivid??
<reisio> Fizzik: it's actually possible sometimes to change volume for each channel; check alsamixer for a skewed volume mixer
<virgoretti6> OerHeks I don't know. I think I'm running Lubuntu 14 or 15.
<OerHeks> "latest available wine betas" brrrr .. https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<OerHeks> use ppa-purge to reverse it all.
<OerHeks> then play with playonlinux :-)
<OerHeks> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<OerHeks>  sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<virgoretti6> OerHeks what does all of that mean?
<OerHeks> but if you are on viivd now, you get problems updating,... it is EOL
<virgoretti6> Whats EOL?
<tatertots> EOL= end of life
<OerHeks> virgoretti6, that is howto remove the ppa, so you have a normal system to install playonlinux
<xangua> End of life, finito, not supported, dead
<OerHeks> servers down, saves money
<jamesd> servers down, make me money :-)
<virgoretti6> OerHeks what's a ppa? A package?
<reisio> an out-of-ordinary-repos package
<OerHeks> in this one a beta package.
<xangua> virgoretti6: maybe you shouldn't run "whatever commands were there" if you don't understand what they do, what Ubuntu release are you using?
<virgoretti6> xangua Vivid, I checked now.
<virgoretti6> OerHeks I don't have ppa-purge. "command not found"
<xangua> virgoretti6: download latest Ubuntu from Ubuntu.com and start over, that would be the fast way
<xangua> ! Xenial
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (Xenial Xerus) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/xenial
<OerHeks> install ppa-purge and use the command..
<xangua> virgoretti6: as you were told, vivid is no longer supported
<OerHeks> but vivid would not install anything now, i guess
<virgoretti6> OerHeks how can I install it?
<DonJuan692006> Howdy folks! I'm trying to get a startup script set to launch my Minecraft server at startup. I'm on 16.04 and have read that Ubuntu moved to using systemd. I'm a Linux novice, so I'm not sure where to start. I know how to configure an init.d script to do it.
<paybacc> hello people
<OerHeks> virgoretti6, only if you install a supported version, this is the root of your problem
<reisio> hi pay
<OerHeks> run updates, you see :-)
<virgoretti6> OerHeks a supported version of Ubuntu? I had it working before on this version...
<xangua> Before when?
<virgoretti6> xangua ages ago I don't know
<xangua> Because if you just installed vivid, it was already dead since the moment you did
<OerHeks>  February 4, 2016
<virgoretti6> xangua I didn't
<OerHeks> you are still able to download a fresh iso to put on usb
<snufft> hi guys!
<tatertots> hi snufft
<virgoretti6> OerHeks I don't have a usb drive that works.  I don't actually think my hard drive works either. Whenever I try to start my computer without the disc I'm using, I get a weird error and it never starts, and I also can't install the OS, but I do have Chrome installed, so I know that stuffcan install.
<tatertots> I keep a keychain usb drive with ubuntu on it because u just never know when it'll come in handy
<snufft> i've got a 14.04 machine which turned off last night due to the power cutting off and now it won't boot properly. there was a pending restart to apply updates before the power cut out if that helps. I have two kernel options to boot: 3.13.0-89 and 3.13.0-87. -89 takes me to a black screen with a blinking cursor, or it takes me to a ubuntu loading screen with the 5 pink dots that light up in succession, but it hangs instantly and I have
<snufft> the box
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.88.94 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 29 kB
<tatertots> snufft
<tatertots> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<snufft> -87 does pretty much the same thing. when I get the black screen with the blinking cursor, I can control + alt + f1 to launch a terminal session and login successfully, with errors about samba not being able to open its password file. I can't start lightdm though
<snufft> tatertots: thanks heaps :D
<tatertots> no worries
<StyxAlso> Hello. I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 LTS, and my Logitech T650 Touchpad is not being detected, although the Unifying Receiver shows up in lsusb. What should I do to try to fix this?
<zproc> snufft: you could try to finish the apt-get upgrade from command-line then from there, it would probably also finish to re install/update Grub
<tatertots> StyxAlso is there a button on the device to "pair" it for the lack of a better word...you may have seen this type of button on wireless mice/keyboards?
<tatertots> is there a button on this device yes/no?
<StyxAlso> tatertots: No
<StyxAlso> It used to "just work"
<tatertots> any recent hardware/software changes?
<tatertots> if it has removable batteries i'm going to assume you tried known good batteries...i hate assuming but eh
<StyxAlso> No. And I've charged it fully.
<tatertots> does it work when booted to a livecd/liveusb?
<virgoretti6> What can I do with playonlinux? It installed, so can I use it to install Wine?
<tatertots> I'm assuming you've tried with the RF receiver dongle thing plugged into multiple USB ports also?......again i hate assuming but eh
<StyxAlso> tatertots: I'm not sure. I'd rather not reboot right now. I might get back to some other work and try to fix it later. Thanks for your help though :-)
<tatertots> no worries mate
<snufft> zproc: will give it a shot. just trying the roulette process of getting that black screen again, rather than the hang, lol
<virgoretti6> How can I stop holding broken packages?
<tatertots> remove the broken packages from your system
<tatertots> and if ur still trying to salvage that EOL operating system i suggest just backing up ur data and install a supported operating system
<dancingdemon> anyone can help me with the easiest way to set vpn on ubuntu 14.04?
<tatertots> vpn client or server?
<tatertots> either way open vpn is ur friend
<tatertots> your other friend when it comes to vpn is a router with DD-WRT firmware since certain builds of ddwrt have vpn client/server built in
<dancingdemon> I just need to run vpn via ssh to access some site.
<tatertots> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN
<tatertots> that doesn't really tell me if u want vpn client or vpn server but no matter ...see link above
<virgoretti6>  tatertots can I remove packages when they're not installed?
<tatertots> virgoretti6 i'd suspect if u tried to remove a package that does NOT actually exist on your system u would get an error that says something like "package not found"
<virgoretti6> tatertots can a package (wine) be broken when I don't have it installed?
<tatertots> virgoretti6 was an attempt made to install this package that failed in some manner?
<virgoretti6> tatertots yes
<tatertots> Ah then i could see it leaving some crumbs behind that might need to be swept up
<tatertots> was the failed installation attempt made with "apt-get"?
<virgoretti6> No. I marked Wine for installation in the synaptic package manager, and it immediately appeared to be broken after that.
<virgoretti6> It's not installed, though.
<virgoretti6> tatertots
<tatertots> i'm here
<tatertots> if the package doesn't show up in your system at all..i'd try to install wine again if i were in your shoes.....i personally would NOT use the synaptic package manager to do it
<virgoretti6> Alright, I'll try again from the Software center.
<virgoretti6> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17778769/ tatertots
<tatertots> ah i se
<tatertots> see
<virgoretti6> :-)
<tatertots> https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu
<virgoretti6> That's the page somebody sent me before!
<virgoretti6> :-)
<tatertots> the method of installing u tried would have yielded an older version of wine ver 1.6
<virgoretti6> Why?
<tatertots> try the method listed on the wine site to get a more recent > 1.7 version
<virgoretti6> Alright, but why couldn't I get that from the software center?
<Jordan_U> virgoretti6: You have been told before, this channel does not support EOL releases. Please install Ubuntu 16.04 LTS.
<tatertots> by all means if u want to keep trying synaptic or software center ...go for it...but i personally would NOT do it that way
<virgoretti6> tatertots apparently supports it :-)
<tatertots> you CAN drive a car with your feet.....i wouldn't suggesting driving with ur feet but it's "do able".....i wouldn't do it
<virgoretti6> thank you, tatertots
<virgoretti6> tatertots yeah, I understand that, but why would you not do it that way?
<tatertots> ur fighting a losing up hill battle if ur running EOL version of ubuntu....ur basically on the titanic metaphorically speaking....jump ship mate ...now...before it sinks lol
<virgoretti6> tatertots also, I'm pretty sure you do need to use your hands and feet to drive a car...
<tatertots> lol
<tatertots> me personally..i wouldn't like having a "legacy" 1.6 version of wine on my box
<tatertots> I'd want the newest stable release > 1.7
<tatertots> that's just me though
<virgoretti6> tatertots I think I would to, but why can't I get that from the software center?
<tatertots> because ur EOL and nothing new will ever make it's way to your EOL system
<michaelrose> does ubuntu have a chat vs support channel to?
<michaelrose> ok could have just joined ubuntu-chat oops nevermind
<Bashing-om> michaelrose: Our chat is #ubuntu-offtopic .
<michaelrose> thanks
<tatertots_> I ordered a ubuntu tshirt today :)
<Luximan> hi all, anyone with LXC/Ubuntu1604 experience here? I have a container set up and only lacking the config. to allow running Firefox/X on it. Tons of "documentation"/"tips" online, but have not found a solution that works yet.
<virgoretti6> fuck it -_- can I install an os from an sd card?
<xangua> If your system supports it
<tatertots_> I install ubuntu from SDCARD's all the time....my optical discs would just end up in a land fill somewhere and probably wouldn't bio degrade
<virgoretti6> I don't see my disc in my file manager...
<tatertots_> ur sdcard isn't showing up in file manager eh?
<Jordan_U> virgoretti6: Please watch your language. Yes you can install from an SD card, as long as your boot firmware can boot from an SD card.
<virgoretti6> it is, but I'm not sure an os would install from it on my computer
<tatertots_> does your sdcard show up in fdisk and or gparted??
<virgoretti6> i mean my cd
<virgoretti6> my card is showing up in my file manager
<tatertots_> well let's pic one of those two "medium" to use to install a supported OS
<tatertots_> do u want to install via sdcard/usb or optical disc/dvd/cdrom
<tatertots_> i'd use sdcard...let wear and tear on the mechanical motor of your dvd/cdrw drive
<tatertots_> less wear and tear
<virgoretti6> whatever will work. all that's showing up, though, is my sd card and my usb drive
<virgoretti6> one of my usb drives*
<tatertots_> cool ...so have you already obtained the ISO file ?
<virgoretti6> the other isn't showing up :-/
<virgoretti6> no
<tatertots_> ah okay
<tatertots_> let's head over to ubuntu.com and download a LTS version of ubuntu desktop
<virgoretti6> how do I know whether I can install an os from what I'm trying to install it from?
<tatertots_> most computer have a boot menu available during POST=power on self test
<tatertots_> on DELL computers it's "F11" to reach boot menu during POST
<tatertots_> on my HP laptop it's "F9" to reach the boot menu during post
<tatertots_> if u look in the corners of your screen during POST you will see the key u need to press for boot menu
<virgoretti6> can I check without rebooting? is there info about it somewhere on the internet?
<tatertots_> tell me the make and model of your computer and i can probably tell u off the top of my head
<tatertots_> DELL or HP?
<virgoretti6> acer
<tatertots_> home built computer?
<virgoretti6> no
<tatertots_> hmm acer...darn and i just worked on a acer the other week
<tatertots_> do u know the model number ...if not no big deal i'll find it
<virgoretti6> no
<tatertots_> Acer boot menu is "F2"
<tatertots_> you'll press "F2" during POST to enter the boot menu
<tatertots_> here you will see all available boot options
<Tin_man> on my acer it's function 12
<virgoretti6> can I check what I can use to install an os without rebooting?
<tatertots_> could be F2 or F12 it's model specific and you don't have enough info about ur own system so no you would have to reboot
<Tin_man> but sure it's different for different models
<virgoretti6> what info do you need?
<tatertots_> to know ur systems boot menu key for %100 certain
<tatertots_> make and model #
<tatertots_> all u told us was it's an "acer"
<virgoretti6> where can I find the model #?
<tatertots_> acer made hundreds of different laptops/desktops
<Luximan> virgoretti6: to enter the BIOS during boot if there is no indication on which F-key to use on that model, just "hammer" on both F2 + F9 and F10 + F12 multiple times for 5-10 seconds during startup, and if that does not work, whichever fits serves to activate it.
<tatertots_> here run this lshw -html > systeminfo.html
<Tin_man> might install hardinfo, and get it from that program..
<tatertots_> with sudo of course
<Luximan> virgoretti6: could be DEL as well, btw
<tatertots_> either way you're getting ahead of yourself a bit...u need to download the ISO for a supported ubuntu LTS
<tatertots_> then u need to find out what to do with this ISO file once u have it in hand
<virgoretti6> tatertots_ why would I do that when I don't even know if it's going to work?
<Tin_man> might be good to run hardinfo before downloading an iso, so you know the Ghz, and such..
<Tin_man> might need a lighter version than Ubuntu, like lubuntu, or xubuntu
<Jordan_U> virgoretti6: Please pastebin the output of "sudo efibootmgr".
<virgoretti6> sudo: efibootmgr: command not found
<tatertots_> you're going to have to follow somebody's instructions virgoretti6...unless u wanna go spend a few years studying to become a RHCE red hat certified engineer
<virgoretti6> shit. I meant to paste a link
<virgoretti6> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17780181/
<Jordan_U> virgoretti6: Then you probably don't have a UEFI based machine, or re at least not booted via UEFI. Either way, running efibootmgr won't be helpful.
<Jordan_U> virgoretti6: Please run "[ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS" and tell us the output. (I'm guessing it will be "BIOS")
<tatertots_> would u be willing to let one of us help u via teamviewer....could get u straighten out real quick
<Tin_man> later all, hope you get it straightened out.
<virgoretti6> tatertots_ yeah, how?
<tatertots_> head over to teamviewer.com
<tatertots_> click downloads at the top of page
<virgoretti6> Jordan_U ucho UEFI gave me "UEFI" and echo BIOS gave me "BIOS"
<virgoretti6> echo UEFI*
<tatertots_> click linux/ubuntu which has the little cute penguin symbol
<tatertots_> run the teamviewer and provide one of use in a private msg the ID#
<thetrav> ubuntu 14.04 LTS Server, how do I instruct it to re-load the /etc/network/interfaces config?  To date I've been rebooting, however that's a very slow process for me
<tatertots_> it supports voice also so u can ask questions or have dialog during the session
<Jordan_U> virgoretti6: You need to run exactly what I gave you, all on one line (not including the quotes).
<thetrav> I specifically want it to use the /etc/network/interfaces config, rather than use the runtime config tools because I want to test my persistent config
<virgoretti6> Jordan_U UEFI
<Bashing-om> thetrav: " sudo service network-manager restart ' .
<thetrav> thanks bashing-om
<Bashing-om> thetrav: :)
<tatertots_> just to find out his model number so he can know for certain what "button" to hit during post...
<thetrav> Bashing-om: network-manager: unrecognized service
<tatertots_> to reach the boot menu of his acer computer....
<Jordan_U> tatertots_: We could also use efibootmgr to temporarily change the boot order. I don't have a strong preference one way or the other.
<Bashing-om> thetrav: Ouch .. yeah on a server, NM is not installed .. .. try as ' sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup -v eth0 ' where 'ifconfig' to see the interface name ( eth0 ??) .
<virgoretti6> Jordan_U I got "UEFI" when I ran that
<Jordan_U> virgoretti6: I saw that.
<thetrav> Bashing-om that will only do it for individual interfaces right?  it won't validate the whole config file
<tatertots_> if he knew his own computer model# we could just google it or RTFM =read the manual to find out the key for boot manager on his acer
<tatertots_> hay there's an idea
<tatertots_> virgoretti6 find the documentation for your computer and read it....it will tell u what key u need to press at boot time
<tatertots_> RTFM
<tatertots_> don't tell me u object to reading also
<snufft> tatertots_: did you want to see this boot repair dump, or were you suggesting I post it? :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/17780450/
<nutz> hello
<tatertots_> thanks snufft...i'm washing my hands of assisting virgoretti6...my pet peeve is end users that refuse to follow instructions
<nutz> whois tatertots
<virgoretti6> tatertots_ didn't I aready ask where I could find my model number?
<Bashing-om> thetrav: Correct .. will work on that one interface ,, Right off the top of my head .. not comming up the with the init.d instance to start .
<tatertots_> teamviewer ID# please ...if not i'm gonna make a pot of coffee brb
<ubuntu-mate> hey
<virgoretti6> tatertots_ I installed teamviewer, but I don't know where it is...
<ubuntu-mate> I need help with my Linux
<tatertots_> just type "teamviewer" on command line
<ubuntu-mate> Hey
<tatertots_> hello ubuntu mate
<plop_its_ellie> ubuntu-mate, whats wrong?
<tatertots_> aww he left
<tatertots_> wth
<Kr3L> I need help for configuration at transmission to download archive torrents
<plop_its_ellie> Kr3L, configure what exactly?
<Kr3L> For download speed the format torrents
<Kr3L> My transmission is very slow
<Kr3L> Im a noob in this OS
<Kr3L> Is my firt time in this distro
<plop_its_ellie> Kr3L, the speed is based on your internet connection and how much people are seeding the torrent you are trying to download
<plop_its_ellie> it may pick up, it may not
<plop_its_ellie> really depends, its not the fault of the OS or the client
<virgoretti6> teamviewer apparently never installed, and I'm getting an error when I try to install it.
<Kr3L> I know
<Kr3L> WHat is best Ubuntu MATE 16.04 LTS our UBuntu 16.04 LTS?
<tatertots_> double click the teamviewer file that you downloaded
<virgoretti6> "Dependency is not satisfiable: libc6 (>= 2.4)
<virgoretti6> that's what I did
<Bashing-om> !best | Kr3L
<reisio> Kr3L: that'd depend on whether you wanted MATE (GNOME 2 fork) or GNOME 3/Unity out of the box
<tatertots_> okay..then on the teamviewer site in the download section u were at...scroll down a bit and under "additional downloads" you'll see "teamviewer quick support"
<Kr3L> My UBuntu Mte 16 is inestable
<tatertots_> this is a portable, self contained version of teamviewer that does NOT need to be installed only executed
<tatertots_> open teamviewer quick support and provide the ID# to myself or anyone else willing to assist u via teamviewer
<tatertots_> here i'll see if i can post a direct link
<tatertots_> just incase the layout of the website is confusing
<tatertots_> got it
<tatertots_> https://download.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_qs.tar.gz
<tatertots_> run that
<tatertots_> if u have issues running teamviewer quick support ur right back at needing to reinstall ur operating system...which has been already suggested to u countless times
<tatertots_> feels like we went in a circle
<Bray90820> Could I install ubuntu x86 or x64 on this device
<Bray90820> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/gole1-cheapest-windows10-intel-touch-mini-pc#/
<cesurasean2> hi everyone
<reisio> hi ces
<cesurasean2> trusty is the newest ubuntu, correct?
<cesurasean2> having trouble with drbd.
<virgoretti6> tatertots_ no shit, that's what I'm trying to do
<reisio> cesurasean2: nope
<cesurasean2> whats the dev version?
<cesurasean2> and what is latest stable version?
<tatertots_> newest ubuntu    http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<reisio> 16.04 is latest stable
<reisio> higher than that is "dev"
<reisio> s/(stable)/"\1"/
<virgoretti6> tatertots_ I'd like to know whether it's going to work before I download anything
<cesurasean2> what is name of 16.04?
<tatertots_> how are you coming along with teamviewer quick support?
<tatertots_> it's a small file
<reisio> cesurasean2: the less useful codename?
<cesurasean2> yes
<reisio> cesurasean2: 'xenial xerus'
<cesurasean2> so i can add to apt
<cesurasean2> xenial?
<reisio> not a lot of things with x-names out there
<nutzdawg> hello
<reisio> hi nut
<cesurasean2> what do i need in my apt sources file?
<cesurasean2> XenialXerus?
<dm_comp> cesurasean2: Ubuntu 16.04 Xenial Xerus
<cesurasean2> or xenial?
<cesurasean2> what do i replace trusty with?
<cesurasean2> just xenial?
<virgoretti6> tatertots_  how can I install it?
<tatertots_> https://download.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_qs.tar.gz
<tatertots_> click it
<virgoretti6> i did
<tatertots_> did a download start? yes/no?
<virgoretti6> i already downloaded it
<virgoretti6> how can I install it?
<tatertots_> open the file
<virgoretti6> with what
<tatertots_> it's in /home/virgoretti6/Downloads
<virgoretti6> I opened it with the archive manager and got a folder
<tatertots_> extract this folder or just go inside that folder
<tatertots_> its a gzipped tarball....think of a zip file i the windows 7 world
<tatertots_> in the windows 7 world
<tatertots_> unzip it to reveal the folder u see or just click the folder and the app will try to unzip "automagically"
<virgoretti6> tatertots_ I never really use desktop/laptop computers either way, but I do have a feeling that one with Windows would be much easier to use than this...
<plop_its_ellie> whats going on????
<tatertots_> did u go into the teamviewer folder?
<tatertots_> and or extract teamviewer with that little "extract" button/option
<plop_its_ellie> using ubuntu is no harder than using windows or os x, tho if you a swithcing to a whole new platform of course some things will be different
<tatertots_> I turned my dad on to linux years ago......big mistake...windows is better for some ppl
<tatertots_> my dad is one of those ppl
<plop_its_ellie> tatertots_, i can take it from here
<plop_its_ellie> whats going on
<Blue1> my Mom is 87 and has been using xubuntu for 7 years
<plop_its_ellie> I work in a computer repair shop and I switch peole over to linux...
<virgoretti6> I got it working
<plop_its_ellie> Blue1, exactly
<tatertots_> he has downloaded teamviewer quick support via  https://download.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_qs.tar.gz
<plop_its_ellie> why does he need temviewer?
<OerHeks> to upgrade his ancient vivid 15.04
<tatertots_> PEBKAC errors on his linux box
<plop_its_ellie> do a clean install
<plop_its_ellie> PEBKAC errors?
<tatertots_> google it
<plop_its_ellie> heh nothing
<plop_its_ellie> but i recommend backing up your data then doing a fresh install
<plop_its_ellie> no matter what os you are on
<tatertots_> he's gun shy to reinstall
<plop_its_ellie> wgy?
<plop_its_ellie> *why
<tatertots_> good question plop....beats me
<Jordan_U> virgoretti6: In the future, if you do decide to stick with Ubuntu, I would recommend that you keep to the long term support releases so that you're less likely to get into this EOL sitution.
<plop_its_ellie> also, I recommend just sticking to lts relases in production for better stability and less hassling with upgrades
<plop_its_ellie> yea the normal releases only get 9 months support
<tatertots_> i was gonna teamviewer with him and help out but that was even a uphill battle
<plop_its_ellie> you shoulda just told him to suck it up, do a data backup and upgrade and just use lts releases
<plop_its_ellie> but yea i work at a computer repair shop, some users can be quite difficult to deal with...
<tatertots_> ppl have been telling him that all day
<plop_its_ellie> so i understand
<plop_its_ellie> tatertots_, oh
<virgoretti6> my computer just froze up, so I rebooted it again. It wiped itself aas always.
<virgoretti6> as*
<tatertots_> well here's the teamviewer quick support link https://download.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_qs.tar.gz
<dr3gs> lolwat
<tatertots_> unzip it and run it
<Jordan_U> virgoretti6: Wiped itself?
<virgoretti6> yeah
<OerHeks> meh, there is a https://download.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_i386.deb too, but i don't trust teamviewer
<Jordan_U> virgoretti6: What do you mean by "wiped itself"?
<virgoretti6> Is this going to let you control my computer or just see what's on my screen?
<virgoretti6> It's always as if it's a new os whenever I reboot my computer
<dr3gs> weird
<Jordan_U> virgoretti6: Do you enter a password to log in, or does it boot all the way to the desktop without loggin in?
<tatertots_> view and if you want the remote person to have control you have to grant it
<dr3gs> sounds like its booting from a Live CD still
<tatertots_> i offered to teamviewer if u r not going to run it say so, so i can wash my hands already
<virgoretti6> Jordan_U shit, nvm. I keep forgetting that something weird happened with my hard drive (I don't  remember what) ages ago and I've been running from the cd without installing the os since then.
<OerHeks> ...
<virgoretti6> tatertots_ yeah, I've got it running
<tatertots_> provide me the ID# via private message please
<virgoretti6> OerHeks as I said, I don't remember why I've been doing that, so I'll try to install a new os
<virgoretti6> tatertots_ how
<tatertots_> you said "i have teamviewer running".........what visual indicator makes u think you have it "running"?
<tatertots_> because when u run teamviewer a blue window displays a ID#
<virgoretti6> the window titled TeamViewer
<virgoretti6> yeah, that
<tatertots_> what's the ID#
<dr3gs> was i right? lol
<Romme> why is Avahi complaining even though my domain is not ".local"?
<Romme> i didn't have any domain suffix in the dhcp server and it complained
<Romme> i set a domain suffix in hopes the home router has dnsmasq and it still complains
<virgoretti6> 567 778 342
<virgoretti6> tatertots_
<tatertots_> now the PIN#
<reisio> don't um
<reisio> don't do that :p
<reisio> at least not in public
<Romme> who cares
<virgoretti6> me
<OerHeks> if you loose it, this channel is logged
<tatertots_> send me the PIN# via private msg
<dr3gs> the PIN changes every time right? or not..
<virgoretti6> tatertots_ how
<reisio> dr3gs: not
<tatertots_> it's below the number u sent a second ago
<reisio> and even if it did, there's no guarantee as to who would log in first
<reisio> moreover, teamviewer pins are super tiny
<tatertots_> place ur eyes on the ID# u sent a bit ago...now look downward
<reisio> just giving out the number for logging in is a big mistake :p
<tatertots_> there is a 4 digit number
<virgoretti6> tatertots_ no shit
<reisio> right, that's not a lot of combinations
<tatertots_> provide me that 4 digit number via private message
<OerHeks> no harm will be done on a live-iso, reisio :-D
<virgoretti6> I don't know how to pm
<tatertots_> oh
<virgoretti6> place your eyes on the letter p
<tatertots_> u know i've never pm'd here myself
<virgoretti6> then on the letter m
<OerHeks>  /msg tatertots_ 1234
<virgoretti6> oh
<tatertots_> ah thanks Oerkeks
<tatertots_> the syntax to private msg is /msg username <your msg text>
<tatertots_> minux the < and > of course
<Jordan_U> virgoretti6: Please be sure to send a test private message before sending the password, to avoid accidentally sending the password to this public channel.
<yon> I just made a USB disk using that Windows program to install xubuntu lts, but on boot it gives me some minimal bash-like line editing thing rather than a menu. What do? (I'm on my phone)
<dr3gs> make a new USB
<dr3gs> use Rufus
<yon> What's rufus
<plop_its_ellie> https://rufus.akeo.ie/
<dr3gs> a windows program that makes usb installers
<OerHeks> rufus explained here http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<winston2k> yon: try typing "live" at the promt
<StyxAlso> Okay, perhaps an easier question. How do I use a keyboard shortcut to move a window from one screen to another when I'm using two screens?
<Guest90736> hi
<Jordan_U> StyxAlso: In many window managers, ctrl+alt+shift+arrow keys.
<Guest90736> how to change nickname
<Jordan_U> StyxAlso: Sorry, that was for virtual desktops, I think I misunderstood your question.
<yon> Type /Nick newnick
<Jordan_U> Guest90736: type "/nick new_nick_here" (without the quotes)
<StyxAlso> Jordan_U: Doesn't work for me
<Guest90736> thanks
<StyxAlso> Using the default Ubuntu 16.04 settings.
<yon> winston2k: I already cleared the USB drive, but will try if that happens on my second attempt
<yon> Thanks
<yon> plop_its_ellie: dr3gs: thanks
<plop_its_ellie> :)
<yon> I was having trouble installing mint on this laptop earlier so I'll probably be a bother for a bit. Sry in advance
<alex_z> bye-bye
<StyxAlso> Jordan_U: Okay. I have a dual monitor setup.
<StyxAlso> I want to move windows from one monitor to the other without having to reach for the mouse.
<yon> Ugh I'm getting the same thing and "live" can't be found
<Jordan_U> yon: What iso did you download?
<tathagata> mint 17.2?
<yon> I thought it was xubuntu x64 but let me check
<Jordan_U> tathagata: This channel only supports Ubuntu.
<yon> Mint uses spotchat. Try #linuxmint-help there
<tathagata> no someone had problem installing mint that's what I asked. "which version". sorry
<yon> xubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<yon> @Jordan_U:
<Jordan_U> yon: Do you see any error messages before being dropped to the grub shell?
<yon> None
<yon> Not even a menu asking what to boot into
<yon> (grub menu)
<tathagata> has the installation wizard started?
<vincent42> hi all, something is really puzzling me with  cron
<yon> Nothing
<vincent42> there's this in /etc/crontab :
<vincent42> 47 6	* * 7	root	test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.weekly )
<vincent42> it should mean that the weekly script run on sunday, but in reality it runs on friday
<tathagata> yon: there you will get options "try xubuntu" and "install xubuntu".
<yon> tathagata: I know what you been, i've installed Ubuntu lots. I'm just not seeing that at all
<yon> *mean
<tathagata> yon: it is not booting? right?
<yon> Not at all
<tathagata> yon: you're using a USB thumb drive burnt using unetbootin?
<plop_its_ellie> just use dd
<yon> Using rufus
<fishcooker> i want to know comparison in byte size pureftpd between vsftp and all dependencies packages.. is it possible to know the both total size required with apt/dpkg?
<theorem> curious
 * jamesd hmmm this is the 21st century...  TB drives are cheap.. what does a couple MB matter?  use the one that has the features you need.
<theorem> any ideas why the ubuntu 16.04 network manager would take a long time to bring the network up ?
<theorem> I can see that the network is up from the CLI ... but the network manager in the GUI seems to be blocking things somehow
<WhiteNight> Hey guys, I am not able to join Ubuntu OffTopic .. sorry for pasting it here, can someone guide, thanks?
<jamesd> theorem: try nslookup   your-ip-address   ; see if its slow...  some network programs do  reverse dns lookups to get your hostname making them slow if reverse dns isn't working
<theorem> jamesd: it's very odd.  I see the OS get an IP address from CLI.  I have an app that hits the network as soon as the machine boots to the desktop (Kodi) and it complains that there is no network until the GUI Ubuntu Network Manager says that it has a connection.
<theorem> but .. I can clearly see that the box has an IP address and ping things from CLI
<theorem> do you have any idea what the "network connections" GUI tool is called ?
<theorem> looks like "NetworkManager" ?
<tathagata> yon: you try dd. just run "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=64M" first remove the drive replug it format it with gnome disk the without mounting run "sudo fsck /dev/sdb" mount the drive then run "sudo dd if= filename with path of=/dev/sdb bs=16M
<tathagata> yon: hope that works
<dr3gs> Anybody running Ubuntu MATE?
<theorem> jamesd: will try via vnc ...
<tathagata> yon: the first command takes time to run (~30-40 min).
<michaelrose> does anyone have any experience with voice recognition software in linux?
<michaelrose> basically want something that can handle voice to text so that my wife, who has bad arthritus in her hands can talk instead of type
<theorem> michaelrose: interesting one.
<theorem> michaelrose: that's a tricky one.
<theorem> michaelrose: the test-to-speech options of Android might be better. (to be honest)
<theorem> you can run Android as a desktop .. but there are some rough edges.
<michaelrose> I guess thats a possability but seems very non optimal
<theorem> what kind if work does she need to do ?
<theorem> web searching ?
<theorem> typing ?
<theorem> (ie: document creation?)
<qaz> When will Ubuntu stop using X?
<somsip> !mir | qaz
<ubottu> qaz: Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<michaelrose> when they pry it from my cold dead hands
<theorem> X is quite good
<jamesd> x is quite old, and was written in a time before anyone knew about security. or worried about it.
<theorem> jamesd: which is why you secure it through a secure tunnel :)
<michaelrose> she mainly uses her web browser, work processor, looks at and saves her photos, occasionally plays games but much less now because her hands hurt
<jamesd> theorem: what about on a shared server.
<theorem> michaelrose: the chrome web browser has a voice plugin
<michaelrose> thats worth checking out
<theorem> https://support.google.com/websearch/answer/2940021?hl=en
<theorem> it hears "Ok Google"
<haohao> How to diable CPU parking on the Ubuntu?
<theorem> parking ?
<haohao> Yes
<theorem> what is it
<jamesd> help my dual socket server is double parked ;-p
<theorem> ?
<haohao> http://askubuntu.com/questions/185826/does-ubuntu-support-core-parking
<theorem> parked
<theorem> hahahaha
<theorem> that's called C-states. son.  :)
<haohao> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrvDVZg6C58&feature=youtu.be
<theorem> Linux has had it for ages.
<theorem> if you want to juice your box, tweak the BIOS to disable C-states.
<theorem> then you're at 100% all the time on all cores.
<jamesd> but linux may not force idle cpus to hlt providing best power usage patterns...
<theorem> if you want to drive it from the OS, or punch the speed-stepping to go above 100% on some cores, tweak the cpu governors
<theorem> jamesd: he wants it off.
<qaz> get a 10 core I7
<haohao> I instaled Intel CPU driver
<michaelrose> optimally I wanted to be able to run a program and have her voice immediately placed in the app as if it was typed, the chrome extension seems to have a few different difficencies
<qaz> only 1700 dollars
<theorem> michaelrose: there's not one I am aware of that acts as a "keyboard"
<michaelrose> one its likely leaking everything you type as its done over the internet
<jamesd> qaz: i have a quad core i7, and a dual socket 6x core box.. so i have 12 real cores, or 24 cores with HT  :-)
<haohao> What with youtube video?
<theorem> jamesd: you have only 12 real cores, don't fool yourself.
<haohao> Can I do it in Ubuntu?
<theorem> haohao: do what ?
<michaelrose> HT != cores
<somsip> michaelrose: have a read through this in case it offers somethinghttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/Accessibility#Voice_Recognition
<haohao> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrvDVZg6C58&feature=youtu.be
<theorem> why am I watching a youtube video ?
<jamesd> theorem: depends on the work load most of the time my systems never really push the cpus hard... so it doesn't matter my esxi box actually only has a single 6x core cpu and its never above 30% used...
<michaelrose> installing simon
<theorem> jamesd: depends how often you're polling it .. I bet it's hitting peaks in there on small timelines.
<qaz> maybe zen can drive down cpu prices
<bildz> !BIGUPS
<haohao> How to install RT?
<jamesd> theorem: true.. but over time its rarely above 30%...   using vmware esxi monitoring tools.
<reisio> haohao: rt?
<haohao> rt kernel
<reisio> ah
<theorem> haohao: tell me what you're trying to do, I'm not going to sit through a pick apart a windows youtube video
<reisio> haohao: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime might get you started
<theorem> jamesd: vmware missed a few tricks too monitoring at millisecond granularity .. but I digress.
<reisio> haohao: all your really need is to build one and boot it, or find one and boot it
<reisio> versions/builds of Linux are pretty much interchangeable with any GNU userland
<theorem> real time
<theorem> hmm
<theorem> real time kernels kinda died when RH quit pushing MRG.
<tumtoes> How would you play steam games that don't support linux?
<qaz> 4.0 has live patching
<haohao> playonlinux
<theorem> limited benefit over standard kernels unless you measure in the microseconds.
<tumtoes> I'm on a virtual machine right now, just checking out Ubuntu before I make the switch. So I'll be asking some questions
<jamesd> the question becomes do you really want Real Time or  just low latency,  RT claim to fame was always responding to things in the same amount of time no matter what the cpu is doing,  where as low latency gives you a faster response most of the time.
<reisio> tumtoes: like which games?
<theorem> haohao: you want to disable C-states in your BIOS.  then you want to install the cpu governors.
<theorem> sudo apt-get install cpufrequtils
<theorem> then spelunk through : /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<theorem> pick the scaling governor you want.   or set the minimum freq to the maximum.
<theorem> verify with /proc/cpuinfo
<haohao> I want remove it all
<theorem> and compile pcm from Intel to confirm : https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/intel-performance-counter-monitor
<theorem> remove what ?
<theorem> power management is a good thing.
<qaz> ./configure
<qaz> make
<qaz> make install
<haohao> I do not want to overclock the processor
<theorem> yes, so ... what are you trying to do again ?  :)
<haohao> sudo apt install linux-image-rt
<theorem> I don;t think you need a realtime kernel.
<haohao> Црн,
<haohao> Why?
<theorem> you'll get less performance for everyday tasks with a RT kernel.
<theorem> the trade off is determinism.
<haohao> And for KVM?
<theorem> ok, so , this is a KVM host ?
<haohao> I installed Ubuntu for  KVM
<theorem> KVM is a Red Hat thing.
<haohao> cool
<haohao> Need RT for KVM or not?
<akik> kvm is a linux kernel thing
<haohao> And?
<reisio> haohao: no
<akik> so it's not resticted to red hat
<theorem> akik: I guess I'm crossing wires with who has been selling KVM hard.
<reisio> I think someonen already mentioned, you don't really need realtime, almost ever, basically
 * theorem nods with reisio 
<rangita> haoaho, i have to ask: what are you actually trying to DO? What is your goal that you think a realtime kernel will help with?
<reisio> it's also easy to confuse kvm and qemu
<reisio> kvm and qemu don't help things by constantly changing names to/from one another :p
<theorem> reisio: I think haohao just wants to "go fast"
<theorem> reisio: but I'm not hearing the workload he wants to accelerate ...
<reisio> :p
<theorem> haohao: different workloads are accelerated differently.  so you tune / optimize for each one separately.
<michaelrose> if anyone has used simon is opencv or julius better for recognition?
<theorem> haohao: you can very easily make system performance worse
<haohao> ok
<reisio> michaelrose: voice recognition?
<reisio> michaelrose: chances are they all use the same backend
<reisio> in which case the differences would only be in how intuitive the GUIs are
<qaz> virtualbox is better than wine if you have the ram for it
<michaelrose> its a singular gui which can use multiple backends
<reisio> a VM will only be "better" (for most games) if you have the specific hardware support
<reisio> michaelrose: what is?
<theorem> haohao: so if I wanted to optimize for a database, I might optimize disk accesses by touching the size of memory blocks and interrupts for disks - moving them closer to the processes that are operating on the I/O from disks.
<theorem> or if there's a lot of inter-process chatter, I would move these processes close to one another to share L1, L2, L3 cache
<haohao> ok
<haohao> I want dark theme
<theorem> if there's a lot of network traffic I would move the interrupts based on the PCIE controller that is handling the traffic and move processes closer to that CPU dedicated to handling the interrupts -- possible disabling MSI-X
<theorem> dark theme ?
 * theorem chuckles with reisio 
<rangita> "dark theme"??
<theorem> what's that ?
<qaz> like in a gui
<theorem> hehe
<theorem> are we being trolled ?
<haohao> Dark theme in Ubuntu like in KDE
<reisio> I'm sure you can have whatever it is you want, but trying to have it all this particular moment in time is likely not going to work out
<haohao> How to install and what the best?
<neil_> I want to put a new partition table on a USB pendrive... using fdisk I have the option of GPT,SGI,DOS or Sun .... which should I use?
<qaz> When will ubuntu use RPM?
<theorem> haohao: you realize you're talking about the paint on a car and I am describing the inner workings of the engine ?
<neil_> qaz probably never
<Jordan_U> neil_: I would recommend GPT, and honestly you're probably better off using GParted than fdisk.
<haohao> I not want compile kernel by manualy
<michaelrose> reisio, its called simon
<neil_> Jordan_U, ok
<haohao> I can crash Ubuntu
<michaelrose> interface is fairly confusing
<theorem> haohao: I'll be ignoring you until you can coherently describe your goal.
<qaz> cgdisk
<qaz> mkfs.ext4
<haohao> No cry please
<haohao> I installed Ubuntu first time
<qaz> use ext4
<reisio> I guess sphinx and julius are alternatives
<rangita> haohao: you've asked how to install a realtime kernel, which is a very specific thing used to achieve very narrow specific performance goals, then you've switched to asking how to make your GUI look darker, which is entirely separate, so now we're very confused about what you're trying to achieve.
<reisio> julius has its own license
<reisio> so I'm guessing it's worse
<reisio> although if it's from Japan...
<reisio> a place where speech recognition would matter more...
<haohao> I have a many questions
<reisio> haohao: prove it
<haohao> Ubuntu Tweak?
<theorem> haohao: focus on one at a time and we can help.
<neil_> I am having trouble with "startup disk creator"  when using the "Erase Disk" button I get the error message "AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'get_block'"
<haohao> You said no need rt ok no need rt
<haohao> Now Dark Theme please
<theorem> reisio: how far along is btrfs lately ?
<qaz> Is there a ubuntu install that comes with cinnamon
<theorem> qaz: cinnamon is a wm right ?
<sponix> qaz: Yeah --> Linux Mint :)
<theorem> that's probably a package....
<haohao> Why no DE?
<reisio> theorem: farther along than it was?
<theorem> reisio: I mean -- is it stable enough to be used in production now ?  any chance of displacing ZFS ?
<theorem> or is ZFS on Linux taking steps to displace ?
<theorem> I have a soft spot for ZFS on Linux ...
<theorem> used ZFS back when it was Sun....
 * theorem wipes a tear away
<haohao> W: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu xenial Release' does not have a Release file. N: Data from such a repository can't be authenticated and is therefore potentially dangerous to use. N: See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details. E: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found E: Failed to fetch h
<neil_> I am using ZFS atm
<haohao> How to remove it now?
<reisio> theorem: yeah people use it, and it's /certain/ to displace zfs
<reisio> because zfs has an intolerable license
<theorem> oh, what's the license ?
<theorem> (never looked)
<reisio> the license is not gpl, mit, apache, or bsd
<haohao> sudo remove-apt-repository ppa:tualatrix/ppa hey?
<reisio> which makes it intolerable
<theorem> ah ... well ..
<reisio> better licensed software always wins out in the end
<theorem> reisio: it appears to be CDDL
<reisio> yup
<plop_its_ellie> what i dont understand is why zfs cant be shipped with a linux distro but binary blobs on android devices can
<plop_its_ellie> which are proprietary
<plop_its_ellie> seems like a double standard
<theorem> plop_its_ellie: I think zfs can be added with a PPA
<reisio> plop_its_ellie: but what now?
<neil_> plop_its_ellie, zfs is in the repository as of 16.04
<haohao> I have question
<theorem> CDDL isn;t too bad ... on reading it, it's not viral.
<haohao> How to remove bad ppa and program from it?
<reisio> the CDDL is designed to stir crap
<plop_its_ellie> neil_, yea i know, but someone said thats its incompatible with linux
<plop_its_ellie> as far as licensing goes
<neil_> plop_its_ellie, the universe repository if I remember correctly
<theorem> reisio: hmm, I have not heard this before.
<jamesd> reisio: oh the mozilla public license was designed to stir crap, that is what its based on.
<plop_its_ellie> yea, its quite handy having it in the repos
<theorem> 'stir crap' ??
<plop_its_ellie> reisio, the guy at sun gave a talk, he said they went that route so they can ship binary blobs in solaris
<jamesd> CDDL was designed to deal with an issue that Sun had that would of prevented them from opensourcing solaris if they had to use GPL.
<reisio> plop_its_ellie: right it was exclusionist
<reisio> back when Sun still thought it had a future
<plop_its_ellie> ...
<reisio> jamesd: yup
<theorem> jamesd: hmm, isn;t that was BSD is designed to do ? (basically)
<plop_its_ellie> its all open source
<plop_its_ellie> i dont want to sling poop about licenses
<plop_its_ellie> poop slinging is nasty anyways
<jamesd> plop_its_ellie: at the time, Solaris had code they didnt' have the right to distribute in there source code,  GPL requires all code to be GPL.
<theorem> well, I think Oracle's days are numbered.  big databases are sailing away to free ones in a big way and cloud providers are all too happy to help.
<abhishek__> any alternatives to spotify on linux? Tired of the bugs :/
<theorem> GPL is viral and kinda nasty about it actually.
<plop_its_ellie> jamesd, yea, i know
<theorem> abhishek__: try Pandora
<jamesd> theorem: have you checked there sales results...  there cloud bussiness is growing 30-40% quater over qrarter, and 80% year over year and expanding.
<plop_its_ellie> man too bad grooveshark is gone
<neil_> I am having trouble with "startup disk creator"  when using the "Erase Disk" button I get the error message "AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'get_block'"
<plop_its_ellie> that site was awesome
<reisio> jamesd: presumably he meant as a db business
<abhishek__> theorem, does it have linux supported client?
<theorem> abhishek__: you just need a browser.
<reisio> selling the "cloud" is easy for anybody, because it's nothing at all
<plop_its_ellie> there is one called pithos
<qaz> java is the most used language in the world
<jamesd> reisio: same thing.. they are just renting the software montly instead of selling the software and support yearly.
<theorem> reisio: the cloud is just "someone else's hardware".
<reisio> qaz: I wonder if that's still as true
<reisio> theorem: right, it's not anything we didn't have before we had it
<michaelrose> theorem, you mean its viral in that you can't benefit from others work by releasing a closed source fork?
<neil_> I use postgresql ... has all the needed features for business.
<theorem> jamesd: there is a lot of shadow on the Oracle cloud DB right now ... even the CEO says so -- let me dig up the quote
<haohao> Ubuntu will create swap if will need it?
<reisio> michaelrose: viral in that gpl software is generally meant to beget only gpl software
<plop_its_ellie> haohao, it creates a swap partition at install
<reisio> that is, the whole point is to force the software to always be "free"
<theorem> michaelrose: meaning that it takes precendence over closed-source works when the GPL and closed source licenses are combined -- ie:  it eats other software.
<theorem> or - infects it.
<haohao> I not created
<jamesd> theorem: note.. Larry Ellison is my bosses, bosses, bosses, boss, yes i'm an employee of the oracle cloud...  we are using and selling tons of Exadata plus ZFS applances....
<michaelrose> its impossible for a lincence to be viral it doesn't "infect" the other portion of your code and you are free to replace it with code you have written
<haohao> noobslab.com?
<theorem> jamesd: interesting.
<michaelrose> you just aren't free to keep distributing others code
<michaelrose> incidentally simon is horribly unintuitive
<theorem> jamesd: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FacYAI6DY0
<michaelrose> been playing with it feeding it text to train, teaching it words etc for 15 minutes and still don't know how to make it recognize text
<michaelrose> recognize speech that is
<jamesd> teward: that is 8 years ago... they were still ramping up...  18 datacenter, 30k customers, and 200,000 vms later .. is today.
<theorem> jamesd: I just liked hearing the bits towards the end
<theorem> jamesd: fun talk about how to pitch it.
<jamesd> expecting to hit  300,000 in the next 6 months.
<abhishek__> theorem, I am looking for client, which minimizes to system tray.
<haohao> Can I to install it? http://www.noobslab.com/2015/09/do-you-like-windows-10-look-but-love.html
<theorem> abhishek__: how about a chrome window that minimizes to tray ?  :)  I bet there's a chrome plugin to drive pandora somewhere ...
<jamesd> okay i must sleep.. the cloud needs help to stay afloat ;-)
<theorem> jamesd: :)
<theorem> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/06/17/oracle_q4_fy16_and_full_fy_results/
<abhishek__> theorem, will check thanks. I was though looking for an unofficial spotify client.
<theorem> abhishek__: there is a spotify plugin for Kodi that is pretty nice -- their API requires you to be a paying customer though.
<abhishek__> theorem, what is kodi?
<qaz> is it possible to make linux look like windows
<michaelrose> its possible to make linux look like anything
<theorem> abhishek__: a media player
<michaelrose> you should check out kdelook or gnomelook if you like if you search for the word windows you will find icon and other themes devoted to looking like windows
<michaelrose> how exactly you theme stuff depends on what sort of interface you are using
<michaelrose> and not all environments are as configurable as others
<abhishek__> theorem, oh, looks good but I don't have premium account
<michaelrose> but the good news is that you have your pick of quite a few different desktop environments on linux
<theorem> abhishek__: yeah - so , the linux client seems to work OK for me, what's happening to yours ?
<abhishek__> segfaults
<theorem> abhishek__: that's weird -- any idea what triggers it ?  did you report the errors ?
<theorem> try running from command line and snagging STDOUT
<abhishek__> I searched online seems they have no support, is there an active repo.?
<theorem> abhishek__: I grabbed the latest from their site many months ago .. let me see ..
<abhishek__> theorem, it's for playing some songs, no idea to what triggers.
<theorem> abhishek__:  https://www.spotify.com/us/download/linux/
<theorem> have the latest from the repo ?
<abhishek__> theorem, I mean some github repo where I can raise a issue. This doesn't inspire hope http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/03/spotify-linux-no-development
<theorem> looks like all help requests are funneled through the community : https://community.spotify.com/
<theorem> abhishek__: bummer -- looks like spotify has a web player though.  nearly as good.
<theorem> people are tired of installing deployed software
<theorem> it's an old gig right now -- web tech is really hot.  so that's where people are leaning towards - browsers to drive everything.  everything JS.
<michaelrose> ok so the most recent release of simon is actually from 3 years ago
<reisio> frontend
<carpediembaby> Hello, can someone help me do an scp from a remote host through a proxy. I connect to the internet through a passwordless proxy. I tried following the example on this link: http://superuser.com/questions/174160/scp-over-a-proxy-with-one-command-from-local-machine but it seems it doesn't work without a password.
<michaelrose> and doesn't actually do anything but let you trigger commands by voice it doesn't actually support dictation
<michaelrose> there is some work on its src but it makes me wonder if the project is effectively dead
<Obongo> i mounted my TrueCrypt partition with zuluCrypt, but I see two enormous files and only one of them is legit, but I'm afraid to delete the other one, don't want to corrupt the first
<Obongo> The hard drive is not big enough to contain those two items... One of them is a ghost
<Obongo> which came about during some prior mishap. Any way I can know if it's safe to delete?
<theorem> carpediembaby: can you establish something like a reverse proxy ?  or can you use something like this ?  : https://daniel.haxx.se/docs/sshproxy.html
<carpediembaby> Here is the content of .ssh/config and the output: http://pastebin.com/WURJ0XQy
<Obongo> http://pastebin.com/iSU7dS18
<theorem> carpediembaby: you want to use the HTTP/HTTPS proxy to establish a connection ?
<theorem> the other tool you can use is called "corkscrew"
<carpediembaby> theorem: I don't have control (root) over the proxy or the remote host so I doubt that I will be able to open any ports
<theorem> carpediembaby: does the remote host has port 443 open ?  or only port 22 ?
<theorem> if it's only port 22, you're probably screwed because the proxy is not going to let you connect to that port #
<qaz> port 22 is ftp
<theorem> this means you need an itermediary box where you can connect to port 443.
<carpediembaby> theorem: yes. I am sitting behind a http proxy through which I have access to internet. ssh works just fine So: "ssh rebond -X -o "ProxyCommand=nc -X connect -x 172.17.31.1:8080 %h %p"" works just fine
<theorem> 20/21 is FTP
<theorem> 22 is SSH
<theorem> SCP used SSH.
<theorem> *uses
<barki_>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.4.0-27-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 ** CPU: 2 x AMD Athlon(tm) X2 Dual-Core QL-64 (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.10GHz ** RAM: Physical: 3.9GiB, 39.7% free ** Disk: Total: 290.6GiB, 42.4% free ** VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV710/M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4530/4570/545v] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI ** Ethernet: 645 NetLink BCM5784M Gigabit Ethernet
<barki_> PCIe ** Uptime: 1h 3m 10s **
<carpediembaby> theorem I don't know which ports are open
<haohao> Where can I see deb package thant i installed?
<haohao> from ppa
<theorem> carpediembaby: oh, then scp should also work if you can ssh -- you may want to open a tunnel with ssh and connect scp to the ssh session if it's working.
<theorem> scp would connect to the loopback and a port of your choice.
<carpediembaby> theorem, can you point me to some guide?
<theorem> http://blog.trackets.com/2014/05/17/ssh-tunnel-local-and-remote-port-forwarding-explained-with-examples.html
<theorem> carpediembaby: since scp and the tunnel would double-encrypt the traffic, you may want to consider somethng like rcp instead of scp.
<michaelrose> now this looks interesting http://thenerdshow.com/freespeech.html
<carpediembaby> theorem, I should use local port forwarding?
<theorem> carpediembaby: yes, you want to open a local port with the ssh session
<theorem> carpediembaby: your other option is to use a dynamic port , but that's just a generic proxy .. which may or may not be what you need.
<theorem> seeing as you just want data from the one host, the local port is probably the most direct, more secure route.
<dancingdemon> how to access a blocked site in ubuntu?
<dancingdemon> I tried tor and it worked fine but so slow
<theorem> dancingdemon: that's a very wide question.  how is it blocked ?
<theorem> first question -- which DNS are you using and is it at home or work ?
<dancingdemon> i think the site is blocking my subnet..or some routing issue.
<dancingdemon> It's a dedicated server that I own :)
<theorem> error message ?
<dancingdemon> i try to access the site using chrome in my vnc client but it won't even load
<theorem> port open ?
<theorem> try telnet
<theorem> to port 80
<dancingdemon> may I know how to do this?
<theorem> telnet www.site.com 80
<carpediembaby> theorem, so I should do: ssh -L 9000:localhost:443 ghufran_moh@rebond.supelec.fr -o "ProxyCommand=nc -X connect -x 172.17.31.1:8080 %h %p" ? It gets connected, to the remote host.. now what?
<dancingdemon> i did the command and it says trying 79.143.xxx.x...
<dancingdemon> waiting but nothing came so far
<theorem> carpediembaby: you don't need to specify port 443, that's the other side of the connection.  you actually probably want 443 to be 22
<theorem> carpediembaby: once connected scp using port 9000 on localhost for the file you want on the remote side.  I might send a file first.
<dancingdemon> when i write tracepath www.site.come, I get this
<dancingdemon> dancingdemon> 29:  no reply
<dancingdemon> <dancingdemon> 30:  no reply
<dancingdemon> <dancingdemon>      Too many hops: pmtu 1500
<dancingdemon> <dancingdemon>      Resume: pmtu 1500
<dancingdemon> till now it says trying and nothing else showing .
<theorem> dancingdemon: what did telnet do ?
<dancingdemon> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection timed out
<dancingdemon> dancingdemon@localhost:~$
<theorem> dancingdemon: ok, so the TCP conenction can;t be established because your box can;t see the host, or the host can;t respond back properly.
<theorem> dancingdemon: looks like a routing issue.
<dancingdemon> http://prntscr.com/bkbuqb
<dancingdemon> yup.
<dancingdemon> what to do in that case?
<theorem> ok, so, first -- look at your routing table
<dancingdemon> how to do this?
<theorem> route show
<theorem> er
<theorem> just 'route'
<dancingdemon> okay
<dancingdemon> you want me to paste this in pastebin ?
<theorem> sure
<theorem> what path does the routing table say the packets should take to that host ?
<dancingdemon> http://pastebin.com/iEgBfNFQ
<theorem> ok, so is gateway really a router ?  your router ?
<theorem> for "default"
<dancingdemon> I have no clue tbh. It's a dedicated server that I bought from eqserver.nl
<carpediembaby> theorem, I get a connection refused error: ssh: connect to host localhost port 9000: Connection refused, i used: scp -r -P 9000 localhost:~/tmp/20160624_02h12_all_clinks_no_disambig_comp_99999_cat_0/ ./
<dancingdemon> it's not my router :) , the IP address is from NL from leaseweb
<theorem> carpediembaby: did ssh open a listne port on port 9000 ?
<theorem> (netstat -na | grep 9000 )
<theorem> dancingdemon: tough one -- traffic is getting lost somewhere. you need to examine the routes on both the hosts on either side
<theorem> dancingdemon: then compare where the traceroute diverges -- that's the problem host.
<theorem> worst case --  capture traffic with tcpdump and go packet-by-packet.  wireshark may be easier to use.
<dancingdemon> so there is nothing that can be done from my side for now..
<theorem> dancingdemon: unless you changed the routing tables, it looks like a bad route somewhere
<theorem> dancingdemon: look at the names of hosts in the traceroute - see if there is a loop.
<carpediembaby> theorem, sorry. I had disconnected the proxy. But I get authentification error on local machine now. Here is what I did: http://pastebin.com/4HVPAv4U
<dancingdemon>  I never changed anything in the touting tables. how to look in the names of the hosts in the traceroute?
<neil_> The "Startup disk creator" does not create a working booting USB pendrive ... it drops into initramfs
<theorem> carpediembaby: you want to use your login on the remote host, not the local host for scp
<theorem> what is your remote username ?
<carpediembaby> theorem, Ah okay! got it. Thanks!!
<dancingdemon> This is what the staff there says : I have checked the availability of the website xxx.com from our test server, which is accessible but not from your server. May I know have you tried to reinstall the service for downloading the music from the site?
<theorem> carpediembaby: works ?
<carpediembaby> yes it does
<theorem> fantastic :)
<carpediembaby> thank you!
<theorem> enjoy
<theorem> dancingdemon: show me the traceroute from one host to the other , from both sides if you can
<dancingdemon> may i know how to do that theorem ?
<theorem> I will need to see real IPs -- so put it on pastebin, but expire it in an hour or something if you're concerneed about sharing the info
<dancingdemon> ok ok
<dancingdemon> just give me the CL and I will paste it all
<theorem> dancingdemon: traceroute remote.ip.addr
<dancingdemon> remote.ip.address is the site ip address, correct?
<michaelrose> ok speech recognition in linux is really really horrible
<theorem> yes
<reisio> it's pretty bad most places
<theorem> michaelrose: I thought that might be the case :-/
<reisio> except my old razr phone was great
<theorem> reisio: I think that only made phone calls though ..
<theorem> :)
<michaelrose> dragon naturally speaking is pretty good it might actually be worth running a really old version of that lol
<dancingdemon> No command 'traceoute' found, did you mean:
<dancingdemon>   Command 'traceroute' from package 'traceroute' (universe)
<theorem> yes traceroute
<dancingdemon> should i sudo apt-get install traceroute ?
<theorem> yes
<guest-Be34Bz> hi
<dancingdemon> done :)
<theorem> no more thunderbolt kiddies ...  http://www.macrumors.com/2016/06/23/apple-discontinues-thunderbolt-display/
<reisio> theorem: rofl
<reisio> they must've found out that other people could influence it :p
<theorem> dancingdemon: ok, so where does it diverge ?
<dancingdemon> I have no idea but thats what I get...
<dancingdemon> the website won't load for some weird reasons..
<tatertots_> plop u around
<tatertots_> ?
<theorem> dancingdemon: can you paste it somewhere ?
<dancingdemon> paste what man?
<dancingdemon> yeah sure, the pastebin that I sent you?
<theorem> the output from traceroute
<dancingdemon> of course
<theorem> oh
<theorem> I didn't see the msg
<dancingdemon> hehe :) it's alright
<theorem> dancingdemon: ok, that's one side -- what about the other ?
<Secret-Fire_> i cant stop my xubuntu 16.04 from hibernating
<Secret-Fire_> ive tried power settings
<dancingdemon> may I know how to see the other?
<dancingdemon> i wrote traceroute site_ip_address
<theorem> dancingdemon: can you login to the other side somehow ?
<dancingdemon> nope.. the website won't even load
<theorem> and run a traceroute ?
<dancingdemon> like to log in from another server?
<theorem> from the destination you are trying to reach
<theorem> ?
<dancingdemon> I can't access the site from this server at all even when I try to use my windows vnc client. All websites would load but not that one.
<dancingdemon> I can access it from home but not from this server like I can't view it. I'm sorry but is that what you mean?
<theorem> ok I hear 3 boxes
<theorem> 1: home , 2: server 3: webserver
<theorem> server 2 can't get to 3 ?
<dancingdemon> yeah i guess..Like I have one dedicated server only running ubuntu 14.04 and my computer windows 8.
<theorem> 3 boxes or 2 ?
<dancingdemon> I use a vnc client to access my server + ssh using terminal
<dancingdemon> 2
<theorem> ok, so ...
<theorem> the problem is that from the server (host 2) you can;t access the local webserver ?
<michaelrose> dragon seems to be like 99% functional in wine as far as basic dictation, they should do the extra work for it to be fully functional bundled with a fixed version of wine and sell it as a supported option
<dancingdemon> yes the server 2 can't load the website.
<somsip> !winehq | michaelrose (maybe more info here to help)
<ubottu> michaelrose (maybe more info here to help): WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<tatertots_> welcome back virgoretti6
<michaelrose> I know about winehq
<lapion> Hello
<somsip> michaelrose: then that would be the place to make wine-related suggestions
<neil_> dancingdemon, theorem, have you checked the ip/masks and does ping work?
<lapion> The autoconnect for the network manager cannot do dhcp
<dancingdemon> when i wrote the ping command, ping site ip i get this:
<theorem> neil_: I think he is accessing a local server.  however the local server has a load balancer or something in front of it .. so he needs to use the local IP when accessing the WWW server *from* the server itself.
<cooldharma06> hi all
<dancingdemon> http://pastebin.com/cha528Zt
<cooldharma06> i am facing "Failed to start session " when login via GUI. but terminal works fine
<cooldharma06> any suggestions
<dancingdemon> that's the ping command output ^
<lapion> http://pastebin.com/XrMKdNfR
<Secret-Fire_> how can i prevent 16.04 from hibernating after inactivity, I have tried turning it off in power settings
<theorem> dancingdemon: have to heard out
<theorem> *head
<lapion> The dhcp problem is for all networkmanager managed devices
<dancingdemon> its alright, thanks a million
<theorem> thanks
<theorem> gtg
<dancingdemon> any idea neil ?
<qaz> remember the good old days of linux
<reisio> nope
<tatertots_> linux keeps get'n better
<tatertots_> i remember 10 years ago when i was running ubuntu 7.04
<qaz> I started using linux around ubuntu 10.04
<tatertots_> had to do a lot more things manually by hand than now days
<neil_> tatertots_, qaz, me at 6.04
<tatertots_> neil's an old hat ubuntu user i see
<wheelie207> Ubuntu wasn't around when I used linux
<neil_> wheelie207, when was that
<wheelie207> 91/92
<wheelie207> I first had unix and then the linux I got was on 4 floppies and installed it on my 10 meg HD.
<wheelie207> but i preferr the terminal for all my commands then as there wasn't really a gui.
<neil_> I started out with a Sinclair ZX80 --- z80 cpu 1kB of ram ... it was a long time before I got into Linux
<wheelie207> I had a Z80 at first and not much ram then.
<wheelie207> then I had a kaypro
<neil_> wheelie207, when 16kB of ram was a big deal.
<wheelie207> Then I had built a 8081 MB with 10 meg HD for my linux
<wheelie207> I mean 8086
<neil_> My first HDD was 20MB for an Amiga 500
<wheelie207> I couldn't afford the amiga then
<int-main> Can I get some help regarding urxvt?
<lapion> Hello is there anyone who can help me with problems with the network manager ?
<lapion> I get the following output when I try to connect to the ethernet same problem goes for any wifi http://pastebin.com/iEvpSXiF
<neil_> lapion, looks like you don't have a DHCP server
<wheelie207> neil, beleive it or not but I still use the old bnc connectors
<lapion> neil manually running sudo dhclient works just fine..
<neil_> wheelie207, I designed and wrote the program for a 10mbit ethernet card for the Amiga computers... BNC connectors and all ... It a pain when 1 connector fails, the whole network fails.
<lapion> neil_, see above
<wheelie207> that's for sure.
<tatertots_> lapion does your computer exhibit the same behavior when booted to livecd/live usb?
<tatertots_> any recent hardware/software changes?
<lapion> tatertots_, it's a upgraded-ubuntu-only problem
<tatertots_> ah ok
<neil_> lapion, have you tried an apt-get update etc again.
<Secret-Fire_> how can i prevent 16.04 from hibernating after inactivity, I have tried turning it off in power settings
<lapion> neil_, the only updates available that could make a difference are: liblightdm-gobject-1-0 liblightdm-qt-3-0 lightdm
<lapion> neil_, and I had updated everything since the upgrade..
<lapion> btw it is a lts to lts upgrade
<lapion> tatertots_, dhcp only works if user sudos it
<neil_> lapion, I can only suggest an ... apt-get remove network-manager ... apt-get install network-manager ... it is a stab in the dark thou.
<wheelie207> I think he may find that it's not just a network manager and it could be something easily overlooked. because it happen to me back in the mid 90's
<wheelie207> But I don't remember what it was now.
<lapion> wheelie207, the problem is for every networking device however manually doing "sudo dhclient" works fine however without sudo dhclient doesn't work
<wheelie207> That is very strange
<wheelie207> how many devices on the network
<Nakata> Where Firewall in Ubuntu?
<ducasse> lapion: you could try to reinstall isc-dhcp-client.
<neil_> Nakata, ufw handles the firewall by default... it used iptables
<Nakata> I want like "Windows Firewall Control" or "Tiny Firewall"
<ikonia> !ufw | nomic
<ubottu> nomic: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<ikonia> ops
<ikonia> !ufw | Nakata
<ubottu> Nakata: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<nomic> ?
<ikonia> nomic: apologies, typo
<nomic> ok
<Nakata> I want Firewall for programms with GUI
<lapion> ducasse, I am reinstalling all nm and networking packages.. forgot dhcp/dhclient etc etc
<Nakata> ANd not ports
<wheelie207> lapion, that would do it
<ikonia> Nilesh_: yes, ufw is a gui
<Tin_man> by default the firewall is off. there is a gui interface for the ufw, but not at my ubuntu machine now, have to search for it in software center
<Tin_man> http://linuxbsdos.com/2011/07/22/3-graphical-clients-for-managing-the-uncomplicated-firewall/
<Nakata> Gufw can block only Firefox for example?
<ducasse> Nakata: no.
<Nakata> I need it
<sumi> hello
<Nakata> How to block only those programs that I want?
<ducasse> Nakata: i guess apparmor could do it.
<Tin_man> you'll have to read up on it Nakata.
<Nakata> AppArmor have GUI?
<ducasse> Nakata: no.
<Nakata> And what firewall with GUI and can block programs?
<ducasse> Nakata: none.
<Nakata>  How do you live without it?
<wheelie207> nakata, you need to learn how to use commands in a terminal window
<Nakata> it's horrible
<ducasse> Nakata: linux is not windows. many programs ship with appamor profiles.
<wheelie207> that's the best part of linux
<ikonia> you don't need to learn commands
<ikonia> the gui is just fine
<lapion> did not help
<wheelie207> but not everything has a GUI
<ikonia> most common desktop use cases have a gui
<wheelie207> I guess I'm just use to using terminal since 91/92
<ikonia> bully for you
<wheelie207> :)
<Nakata> And SeLinux can do it?
<ikonia> Nakata: not really
<ikonia> thats not how selinux works
<ikonia> selinux can block a program, but only by it breaking / voiding policy restrictions
<wheelie207> I would choose apparmor over selinux
<ikonia> Nakata: you're best bet in a real world situation is to use a firewall with the correct rules that can be managed easy with a gui
<wheelie207> Nakata, on the ubuntu software there is a Gui firewall call gufw
<Nakata> I need firewall for programms
<Nakata> not for ports
<wheelie207> ok
<ducasse> Nakata: if you tell us what you are trying to achieve we would be better able to help you.
<Nakata> Yes I need Windows Firewall Control or Tiny Firewall on Linux
<Nakata> bye
<wheelie207> I don't think he understands linux
<ducasse> does the 16.04 desktop installer create a separate /boot if / is encrypted?
<thekro> hi. my machine boots to a terminal login, then the login screen disappears and is replaced by a blinking cursor.  I can't then access the virtual terminals.  anyone willing to help me troubleshoot?
<ikonia> ducasse: it should do, or it won't be able to boot
<ducasse> ikonia: i thought grub could now boot from encrypted disks?
<meet> Is there any way we go back to a fresh install without really going through installation process again
<meet> I've messed up my system.. And I wanna start from scratch again
<ikonia> ducasse: maybe, I don't think it can, but I'm not certain
<ikonia> ducasse: I'd much rather have a non-encypted boot anyway
<ikonia> (personally)
<wheelie207> just do a re-install
<ducasse> ikonia: i agree with that, i was just curious. i'll look into it some more.
<meet> Can I create a snapshot of my system and revert back to it when and where required? Like we do in git.. something like it?
<podm> dax sucks bazhang's dick lol
<podm> dax sucks bazhang's dick lol
<podm> dax sucks bazhang's dick lol
<podm> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<podm> !ops
<podm> dax sucks bazhang's dick lol
<wheelie207> meet, just do a re-install. but save any files or pics before you do
<thekro> hi. my machine boots to a terminal login, then the login screen disappears and is replaced by a blinking cursor.  if I run without quiet and splash, the cursor is white, with them it's yellow...
<wheelie207> thekro, are you trying to run a GUI screen or not
<lerner> my hdd is full, so Im copying some data to another hdd. It stopped at 133 MB. COunt of the laptops hdd is 0 kb...
<lerner> what do I do? leave it copy?
<thekro> wheelie207: usually it's a gui environment, yes
<thekro> but currently just a terminal will be a great help
<thekro> (I had terminal access because of gui problems with nvidia/cuda, then a suspend failed to resume, then when i powered off and on again, I got this problem)
<wheelie207> thekro, if you have a cursor then you can type in the commands. it sounds like you are in terminal
<thekro> erm, no, just a blinking cursor in the top left of an otherwise blank screen
<thekro> i have not logged in since booting, the login prompt on the terminal disappears before I can type on it
<wheelie207> oh, I gotcha now
<thekro> when I press the power button to shut down, the shutdown process text appears successfully on the screen
<TheSuperGeek> hi
<wheelie207> unsure how I can give an answer to that type of problem.
<thekro> wheelie207: any ideas on things to try?
<trijntje> thekro: try starting via the recovery mode
<thekro> trijntje: will give it a shot, haven't bothered until now, because not sure what I'd do with it if it works..
<trijntje> thekro: start like that all the time, I have to do the same because I have a very recent video card ;)
<thekro> trijntje: fair enough
<ulju> thekro: try the recovery mode, press shift at bootup for grub 1.5 or escape for grub 2
<thekro> recovery menu: what should I pick?
<ulju> thekro: there should be something like "root" so you will get a shell with root access and you can try reinstall grafx drivers, i think it was grafx related? you said something about nvidia/cuda
<thekro> tried "enable networking", which did some stuff, then hung and didn't return me to the menu or give me a prompt.
<trijntje> thekro: reboot, and then next time try 'resume' first
<thekro> trijntje: recovery mode+resume=same symptoms.
<ulju> thekro: do you have something like "failsafeX" in the recovery menu, try that
<odroid> hi
<thekro> ulju: failsafeX -> same symptoms
<thekro> actually, with failsafeX, just pressing the power button does not cause a shutdown; instead I must hard shutdown by holding in the power button
<k-joseph> hi guys, looks like; the ip address i get on terminal is different from the public ip address i get from http://ipinfo.io/ip wondering how to instead retrieve this public ip known to google detected based on my internet connection
<ducasse> thekro: if you just try to open a root shell, will that work?
<thekro> k-joseph: might be that the ip on the terminal is your ip behind your home router, while the internet one is the one of your home router?
<thekro> ok, managed to log into gui at very low resolution by booting an old kernel?
<somsip> k-joseph:  try "dig +short myip.opendns.com @resolver1.opendns.com"
<k-joseph> thekro: makes sense, i want to instead get the later/internet ip
<ulju> thekro: was it just a problem by resuming the computer, or did you any install of packages before your actual problem? if it is a package problem i would recommend try the "root" option in the recovery menu and get your filesystem read-write with "mount -o remount,rw /" than you are able to do a fsck or apt-get remove nvidia packages, for example
<xfceone> convert .3pg to mp4 with avconv but the video image is overturned
<k-joseph> somsip: is there any local way to get this without invoking into remote servers!
<somsip> k-joseph: not that I know of. You need to send a packet out of your network to find what address that packet is "wrapped" in as a return
<thekro> ulju: well, the graphics weren't working before the suspend/resume issue already.
<somsip> k-joseph: but I suppose you could find a way to query your router
<thekro> still, it seems I have a backup plan for now, and can investigate going in via root later
<thekro> thanks for the time and suggestions!
<k-joseph> somsip: am using a modem connection instead
<xfceone> what is the command with avconv to right video? not overturned?
<somsip> k-joseph: first answer still applies
<ulju> thekro: you are welcome
<ducasse> k-joseph: try upnp-router-control
<goenta> Hi, I'd like to know about R packages or alternative software that can produce charts like this, where I can produce multiple graphs and interaction with one graph affects the other graphs: http://cbio.mines-paristech.fr/~thocking/WorldBank-facets/ This is produced with the R package animint
<somsip> !alis | goenta (you probably need to ask in the r channel)
<ubottu> goenta (you probably need to ask in the r channel): alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<goenta> Thanks, I've asked in the R channel but am interested in any software packages that are capable of these interactive charts
<goenta> Including any that aren't dependent on R
<unknown__> :)
<unknown__> zzzzzz
<neil_> Hi I am installing ZFS using this howto .. https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/wiki/Ubuntu-16.04-Root-on-ZFS .. when doing the "modprobe efivars" I get two errors the last on is "modprobe: FATAL: Module efivars not found in directory /lib/modules/4.4.0-21-generic"
<unknown__> hi
<mote> Can i use decimal number on syndaemon? Like "syndaemon -i 1.5 -d". Do i use comma or period "," or "." ?
<mote> Can i use decimal number on syndaemon? Like "syndaemon -i 1.5 -d". Do i use comma or period "," or "." ?
<ducasse> mote: doesn't look like it from the man page, i suggest you just try.
<mote> ducasse: it doesn't fail, but i would like to know if it does it or not. it's rally hard to tell if if rounding the number 1,5 to 1 or to
<mote> ducasse: also does the world mostly use comma or period for fractions. Here in DK we use comma, USA uses period
<Triffid_Hunter> mote: most of the world uses period afaik, only weird european countries swap comma and period
<ducasse> mote: see if there's a difference between 1.1 and 1.9?
<mote> Triffid_Hunter: I kinda thought it only was USA that used period and metrix was comma
<mote> ducasse: good point!
<C_minus> I'm perusing the CUDA toolkit installation instructions. I don't know what the folllowing means exactly. I'm not really up on networking stuff... "When using a proxy server with aptitude, ensure that  wget  is set up to use the same proxy settings before installing the cuda-repo package."
<k1l_> do you use a proxy?
<Triffid_Hunter> mote: http://i.imgur.com/MhpF1lA.png
<C_minus> k1l Not to my knowledge. This is for people who connect to the internet via some kind of intermediary server?
<mote> Triffid_Hunter: Comma for win!  :-)
<k1l_> yes. so you dont need to worry about proxy settings.
<mote> Triffid_Hunter: I guess the command line want's period though. ;-)
<C_minus> Also, what is the best practice way of perminantly setting environment variables? In the guide they just provide "export..." commands. I have previously appended them to my .profile file, but this requires logging out and in again.
<ducasse> C_minus: no, just source the file.
<C_minus> ducasse I don't know what you mean by that
<Triffid_Hunter> mote: the english speaking world seems to be predominantly period fwiw :P
<neil_> Hi I am installing ZFS using this howto .. https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/wiki/Ubuntu-16.04-Root-on-ZFS .. when doing the "modprobe efivars" I get two errors the last on is "modprobe: FATAL: Module efivars not found in directory /lib/modules/4.4.0-21-generic"
<ducasse> C_minus: 'source ~/.profile'
<k1l_> C_minus: export for one time. .profile for permanantly.
<mote> Triffid_Hunter: Yes, and EU's not going to change that now.  ;-)  Thanks for the help.
<Bray90820> Can ubuntu x86 and or x64 run on the Cherry Trail Z8300
<virgoretti6> where can I get help with getting the password off my boot menu?
<C_minus> So I'm using a fresh install of Ubuntu right now. "Additional Drivers" says I'm using "X.Org X server -- Nouveau display driver". Should I switch this over to the Nvidia propietery tested driver? Help from any CUDA users would be much appreciated.
<notadeveloper> bing or google it
<ducasse> virgoretti6: 'boot menu' - do you mean grub or bios?
<virgoretti6> bios
<ducasse> virgoretti6: read the manual for your machine or motherboard.
<virgoretti6> i don't have that
<ducasse> virgoretti6: well, do a search. it has nothing to do with ubuntu.
<Snowie> Howdy all. Where would be the best place to report a broken snap. installed freecad as a snap, and there is no gui or cli option available to start it. hello-snap application as a test seems to work fine.
<bazhang> Snowie, did you try #snappy
<Snowie> bazhang: hey, thanks, didn't realise there was a dedicated channel, will try there. just testing now if apt install produces a working version to make sure im not wasting time.
<tatertots_> hi
<Drzacek> Hello. How can I upgrade to newest ubuntu from ubuntu 14.something?
<Ben64> whats the something
<Drzacek> Linux ubuntu 3.19.0-33-generic #38~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Nov 6 18:17:28 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Ben64> the supported way is to wait until July, when the upgrade is prompted
<k1l_> !ltsupgrade | Drzacek
<ubottu> Drzacek: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<Drzacek> lol, why so funny? I can download new version now
<Drzacek> were there no ubuntu 15?
<Ben64> there was 15.04 and 15.10. 15.04 has reached it's end of life already, 15.10 will do so in July
<Drzacek> okay, I can wait, upgrade to newest system is not that importat. I need gcc5 - now I have 4.8. What can I do
<lapion> so it's definitively a user rights problem
<ducasse> Drzacek: you can force the upgrade at your own risk or reinstall 16.04 from scratch.
<lapion> if I create a profile with a fixed ip address network manager connects fine
<Drzacek> ducasse, no other way for gcc5.3.1?
<lapion> it's only if the connection set to dhcp that the connection cannot connect
<lapion> hi tatertots_,
<k1l_> Drzacek: you can upgrade now with the -d developer switch.
<tatertots_> hi lapion
<k1l_> Drzacek: changing the gcc version is quite heavy change to a system. so i would not do that manually
<Drzacek> too late, doing it now
<lapion> tatertots_, the problem is definitively related to the right do dhcp by the network manager
<tatertots_> hmm interesting
<tatertots_> i'd be curious if the problem persists after removing then reinstalling "nm"
<tatertots_> I think i still have ur pastbin logs in one of my tabs
<tatertots_> was looking into it earlier
<tatertots_> yep
<tatertots_> failed (reason 'ip-config-unavailable
<ikonia> lapion: what do the logs show when network manager does a dhcp broadcast
<the_gblx> hello
<juanonymous> !info bittorent
<ubottu> Package bittorent does not exist in xenial
<juanonymous> !info utorrent
<ubottu> Package utorrent does not exist in xenial
<justme_> anyone able to answer a question i have?
<tatertots_> just ask
<tatertots_> your question
<lapion> ikonia, tatertots_ it might be a apparmor problem:
<lapion> audit: type=1400 audit(1466758478.108:90): apparmor="DENIED" operation="connect" profile="/usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-helper" name="/var/run/NetworkManager/private-dhcp" pid=2259 comm="nm-dhcp-helper" requested_mask="wr" denied_mask="wr" fsuid=0 ouid=0
<justme_> I'm new to ubuntu..I currently have ubuntu running through dual boot on my ssd but all my storage is on other drives..how hard is it to set /home on another drive?
<justme_> as to not fill up the rather small 30gb i have set ubuntu in currently
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving justme_
<tatertots_> when you install your ubuntu OS it's not hard at all to put /home on a different drive
<k1l_> justme_: you can mount your windows partitions in ubuntu. so you dont need to have the music, fotos, data be stored twice.
<justme_> I followed a youtube install and setup like that..partition ssd hdd in windows and setup install but didn't see the /home setup
<justme_> I'll be merging to run ubuntu full time but don't want shit going on my ssd
<trijntje> justme_: if you want your home on another disk you have to choose 'something else' in the partitioning menu, and then set /home on you hdd
<justme_> trijntje: I did this setup but like windows for speed I wanted ubuntu on my ssd then all storage on E or F drives
<trijntje> justme_: you can do that, install ubuntu on the ssd, but put the /home on your hdd.
<trijntje> its easiest during the install, not after
<justme_> so I'd just follow the partitioning/home/move instructions i was givin the link for?
<justme_> trijntje: only other option is to uninstall and delete the partition then reinstall?
<trijntje> justme_: you can follow the instructions, or reinstall and do what I described
<dudz> if you are going to delete the partition, the uinstall isn't needed
<justme_> I can delete the partition straight from windows?
<dudz> oh ok, your in windows
<dudz> i'm not sure
<akik> justme_: you can define the new /home mount point in /etc/fstab, no need for reinstall
<justme_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving  follow these instructions?
<tatertots_> yes justme
<justme_> I'm just in windows for now.. Thanks tatertots_
<tatertots_> that document u just linked has all the information you need to move your existing /home and it's "data" or contents to a different drive
<tatertots_> including making edits to ur fstab file that akik mentioned
<tatertots_> it's all detailed right there in that link
<justme_> Sweet I can follow that..cheers
<tatertots_> doing this at the time of OS deployment saves the additional administrative effort of doing it post OS deployment
<justme_> Yeah but its my first install and was going to let ubuntu do the install but decided to follow the youtube which didn't explain the /home setup
<tothbalint> Hello to everybody! I would like to ask a question. I am experimenting with custom post types and custom taxonomies, and I guess I am trying to learn too fast :)
<justme_> thanks for the help
<tothbalint> I am trying to make a custom taxonomy page. I have a taxonomy with the slug league, I have created my file taxonomy-league.php
<Triffid_Hunter> tothbalint: sounds like you're in the wrong channel
<tothbalint> OMG, sorry :(
<tothbalint> Triffid_Hunter, you are right
<Triffid_Hunter> ;)
<tatertots> no worries mate ..have fun
<tatertots> *crickets chirping*
<blut> Can I use a symbolic link for the initrd preseeding?
<blut> also, do I still have to configure the usage of the preseed.cfg at all?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<tatertots> 1
<tatertots> hi blue
<blut> where can I tell the debian installer to never touch any of my network settings?
<buttfuqbazang> hello its hammer time to butt fuck bazhang, yo yo!
<buttfuqbazang> hello its hammer time to butt fuck bazhang, yo yo!
<buttfuqbazang> hello its hammer time to butt fuck bazhang, yo yo!
<buttfuqbazang> hello its hammer time to butt fuck bazhang, yo yo!
<buttfuqbazang> hello its hammer time to butt fuck bazhang, yo yo!
<blut> haha
<tatertots> lol
<tomaz__> i changed something in logrotate configuration .... is there a need to restart? logrotate service? or is this automatically detected? I am running ubuntu 14.04
<bobbob> hello...
<tatertots> hello bob
<bobbob> on Xenial...
<bobbob> if I add multiple dns-nameservers to network/interfaces...
<bobbob> if one of them is localhost....then after bouncing the interface, resolv.conf only shows localhost
<bobbob> if none of them are localhost, then resolv.conf shows both
<bobbob> is this expected? seems like weird behaviour
<ducasse> tomaz__: i believe logrotate is run from cron, so i don't think so.
<BluesKaj> bobbob, resolv.conf will be over written by  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d, place your nameservers there in the head, if you don.t use nm
<asig3> Hi. Do you know how change the fsck thread max number? I'm running fsck 8 hours ago, in only 1 core!
<bobbob> BluesKaj:  is that changed behaviour since 1404? Previously, listing them in network/interfaces was fine?
<bobbob> plus it seems to work when neither of the nameservers is localhost?
<BluesKaj> ok bobbob, then it's a different problem
<ducasse> bobbob: i do that here on 16.04 without problems, but i haven't tried entering localhost.
<bobbob> ducasse: yes, as I say, when I enter non-localhost addresses, I can use multiple NS no problem
<tatertots> what are you trying to accomplish bobbob?
<tatertots> and what is the problem in accomplishing said task?
<tatertots> is domain name resolution not working at all?.....is the problem with reverse or forward dns?
<bobbob> I want to have multiple nameservers
<bobbob> the primary of which should be localhost
<bobbob> as I described, when I enter these in network/interfaces, if localhost is present, the other options are ignored
<tatertots> so u want to use static dns entry correct?
<bobbob> I am configuring multiple dns-nameservers
<bobbob> hang on
<bobbob> let me do a paste to make this simpler to explain
<tatertots> as in a person might want a static ip addy netmask gateway and dns addresses assigned to their system correct
<bobbob> yes
<tatertots> ah i see
<farciarz84> hi hi hi :) Anyone tells me why the upstart script cannot be recognised? Namely, start: Unknown job: myjob. But ironically init-checkconf /etc/init.d/myjob.conf says File /etc/init.d/myjob.conf: syntax ok!
<tatertots> do u already know the addy's of the 3x max dns servers u want to use?.....do u know how to test and confirm dns is working with these static ip addresses once they are configured?
<bobbob> one seconf
<bobbob> I'm just doing a paste up so you fully understand what I am trying to say
<tatertots> we can help u configure static dns but if u don't have a firm understanding of how dns works you'll probably just have more questions
<bobbob> ..
<bobbob> dude
<BluesKaj> !u
<ubottu> Shortened English is difficult for some non-native English speakers to read. Please use full words instead. Thanks!
<bobbob> I definitely have good knowledge of DNS
<bobbob> anyways
<bobbob> check the paste:
<bobbob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17796016/
<bobbob> first example, multiple nameservers with localhost
<bobbob> second example, multiple nameservers without localhost
<bobbob> see what I am saying? when there are multiple nameservers configured with localhost as one of them, the others are ignored by resolv.conf
<ducasse> bobbob: have you tried putting them on separate lines?
<bobbob> yes
<bobbob> no difference
<ducasse> odd.
<bobbob> indeed
<farciarz84> My upstart script cannot be recognised. Namely, start: Unknown job: myjob. But ironically init-checkconf /etc/init.d/myjob.conf says File /etc/init.d/myjob.conf: syntax ok! Ubuntu server 14.04
<ducasse> looked for relevant bug reports on launchpad?
<sipior> bobbob: is there a resolver listening on localhost?
<bobbob> yes
<sipior> bobbob: does turning it off change matters?
<bobbob> ducasse: I did look, and couldnt see any
<bobbob> sipior: I can try
<sipior> bobbob: my first guess would be that resolvconf is trying to be too clever
<tatertots> identify name servers in resolv.conf ie would be 8.8.8.8  in the resolv.conf
<tatertots> test for expected tcp/ip connectivity
<tatertots> and name resolution
<tatertots> forward and backward
<sipior> tatertots: the point is that the daemon that now configures this file automatically is going awry.
<sakthi> Hi I have xfce4 desktop on top of ubuntu 16.04 servers. But sometimes it freeze? anyone help me regarding this
<bobbob> sipior: with local nameserver stopped, the same thing happens
<bobbob> sipior: weirdly, if I put localhost *after* my other nameservers, then it works
<bobbob> sipior: but, of course, I want localhost as primary
<sipior> bobbob: honestly, i'd just turn off the resolvconf daemon; set it manually.
<tatertots> when on a DHCP network resolv.conf file is rewritten using the nameservers specified in the DHCP response
<bobbob> sipior: sounds like a plan. do you think its worth raising a bug?
<sipior> tatertots: if you read his pastebin, that pretty clearly isn't the case.
<sipior> bobbob: i'm not sure it *is* a bug, but it might not hurt to raise one, and get some clarification.
<tatertots> when u say it's gone "awry" does that mean that resolv.conf is not being rewritten using name servers specified in the dhcp response?
<bobbob> sipior: ok dude. thanks for your help
<sipior> bobbob: good luck
<bobbob> ty sir
<ducasse> tatertots: he's not using dhcp at all.
<tatertots> i know he's not but it's not "broken" if it's functioning as designed when on a dhcp network
<ABC-XYZ> Apparently still a tremendous amount of GUI applications available in the repositories is still missing/invisible/hidden from GNOME Software due to lacking Appstream Data. What I don't get is how a computer illiterate user is now supposed to install common apps like Megaglest or GNU Backgammon or Canonical partner apps like Steam?
<ABC-XYZ> It seems like the only option is reverting to the Ubuntu Software Center?
<Sagar> i have added a user in /etc/sudoers, how can i limit the commands, i tried adding 'dhruv   ALL=/usr/bin, !SU, !SHELLS'
<bobbob> tatertots: if you looked at that paste I posted, you would clearly see I am not using DHCP
<ikonia> ABC-XYZ: what ?
<Sagar> it doesn't limit it to certain commands, but when he uses commands like sudo nano
<Sagar> it says
<ducasse> tatertots: if nameservers are specified in the interfaces file then resolvconf will use them.
<Sagar> Sorry, user dhruv is not allowed to execute '/bin/rm' as root on omega
<BluesKaj> ABC-XYZ, enable the partner debs in /etc/sources.list for one or in the package manager
<ABC-XYZ> BluesKaj: well, they are still available from the repositories/cli etc, but they are completely invisible in the GUI
<ikonia> ABC-XYZ: what do you mean invisible
<tatertots> i know that, i was trying to find out what exactly was broken.. sometimes ppl can perceive things as broken just because they don't work they way they thought or expected them to work
<BluesKaj> ABC-XYZ, depends on the gui
<ikonia> what does "invisible from the gui" actually mean ?
<tatertots> he didn't exactly say what his mission was
<ABC-XYZ> that means that when you try to search for "wireshark" or "megaglest" through the Ubuntu Software app you only get "no results"
<tatertots> he didn't say he was configuring his own internal DNS and setting up forward lookup zones or anything
<ikonia> ubuntu software app ?
<ABC-XYZ> which is a regression from 15.10; at least from the perspective of the GUI-only user i think
<sipior> tatertots: we've all moved on, now.
<ikonia> ABC-XYZ: can you explain the process you are doing exactly
<tatertots> which would indicate a advanced DNS server setup
<tatertots> which if ur doing that kinda advanced network admin stuff i'm kinda confused on why he'd be posting here i the first place
<Sagar> anyone
<ikonia> Sagar: anyone what ?
<bobbob> because, as I pointed out, there is potentially a bug with how resolvconf reads the interfaces file
<bobbob> and I am raising that on launchpad, obviously other people here may have experienced it, hence my asking
<Sagar> i have added a user in /etc/sudoers, how can i limit the commands, i tried adding 'dhruv   ALL=/usr/bin, !SU, !SHELLS'. it doesn't limit it to certain commands, but when he uses commands like sudo nano, Sorry, user dhruv is not allowed to execute '/bin/rm' as root on omega
<ABC-XYZ> Well, I open "Ubuntu Software" in a completely vanilla install, search for a common app; typing wireshark for instance; and notice there are zero results
<tatertots> potentially?
<tatertots> either there is or isn't
<ikonia> ABC-XYZ: do you mean software center, or the unity dash
<bobbob> :/
<Sagar> ikonia: that
<tatertots> trouble shoot it down to a point of failure
<bobbob> dude, you are really hard work
<ABC-XYZ> the new GNOME Software/Ubuntu Software - software center in 16.04
<jaggz> where do you configure which dirs are cleared at shutdown/boot?  (like /var/lock/ stuff)
<bobbob> it isnt a bug, until its confirmed a bug by the developers
<ikonia> ABC-XYZ: ok - so that will only find software if the repos are available containing them
<ikonia> ABC-XYZ: they come from non-default repos, you'll need to enable the repos
<bobbob> I said potentially, because maybe there is some reason that this is desired behaviour
<tatertots> if there is
<williamconna> yep
<ikonia> Sagar: please pastebin your sudoers file
<tatertots> what steps can one take to "reproduce" this issue consistently
<ABC-XYZ> ikonia: apt-get install wireshark of course still works, because it IS in the default repos
<bobbob> if you think that adding multiple nameservers to an interfaces file is "advanced network admin" stuff then you have very little business giving out advice at all
<tatertots> can it be reproduced consistently
<bobbob> look at the paste I posted
<bobbob> for the 1000th time
<ABC-XYZ> ikonia: it just is completely missing from the Ubuntu Software gui, just like many more common apps
<bobbob> it has everything you would need to replicate it
<tatertots> have others attempt to reproduce the issue to rule out more things
<tatertots> before u go throwing around the "B" word....bug
<ABC-XYZ> for me it isn't a huge problem, but it's quite off putting for new ubuntu users, I think
<ikonia> ABC-XYZ: wireshark is in universe
<ikonia> ABC-XYZ: that is not enabled by default
<sipior> tatertots, bobbob: guys, give it a rest.
<brianx> the new gnome software just doesn't work.  use apt or one of the other gui tools.
<ABC-XYZ> brianx: it quite is a pity :/ it just seems very confusing from the perspective of a first time Ubuntu user
<Sagar> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/7WLU7X5T
<tatertots> if no one else is or has reported such issues with as widely used as linux is ?... the likely hood of you ..as in 1 person stumbling across a bug that NOBODY else has run into...with all the linux enterprise production environments in the world ....REALLY
<brianx> ABC-XYZ: yep.  the authors tried very hard to break it and will simply close your bug.
<tatertots> i'm done
<tatertots> potential bug my ass
<bobbob> lol :)
<bobbob> good day to you sir
<tatertots> there's bug reports on the net...post it ...surely ur not the only person that has seen this issue with the bazillion linux enterprise production environments out there
<sipior> tatertots: so when you said, "i'm done"...
<tatertots> maybe u should run ur dns server in windows server ...would make ur life easier bobbob
<tatertots> now i'm done sipior
<bobbob> tatertots: have you looked on Launchpad at all? there are hundreds of bugs there
<bobbob> and you know Xenial has been out a matter of months? the "bazillions" of servers you talk about are not all running Xenial are they?
<tatertots> oh yeah i know there's bugs but where's this potential bug you are eluding to huh? got a bugzilla # for me to reference?...didn't think so
<bobbob> I haven't raised it yet, if you want to follow it, I can link you once I have finished doing so :)
<tatertots> let's be done..hope u get ur configuration figured out
<BluesKaj> tatertots, why do you insist on use text talk , this is irc, not twitter
<ABC-XYZ> ikonia: universe is actually enabled by default in recent versions of ubuntu it seems
<BluesKaj> use of
<ikonia> ABC-XYZ: wasn't in my last install
<Sagar> ikonia: ?
<ABC-XYZ> hmm perhaps it is in my case since I checked "Install propetiary addons"
<bobbob> hmm
<bobbob> perhaps my problem is related to this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/bind9/+bug/933723
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 933723 in bind9 (Debian) "bind9 registers itself with resolvconf even though it's unable to provide name service" [Unknown,New]
<bobbob> old though
<tatertots> i'm just saying if you are going to throw around the B word willy nilly back it up with plenty of bugzilla and launchpad
<bobbob> I just pasted a link to an unresolved bug that seems to be related
<bobbob> still doesnt really explain why it ignores the other nameservers, or works when localhost is after those
<bobbob> meh...will raise it anyway
<Sagar> ikonia: there?
<Sagar> i have added a user in /etc/sudoers, how can i limit the commands, i tried adding 'dhruv   ALL=/usr/bin, !SU, !SHELLS'. it doesn't limit it to certain commands, but when he uses commands like sudo nano, Sorry, user dhruv is not allowed to execute '/bin/rm' as root on omega. It isn't able to run any commands, all show /bin error, Here is the suoder file, can anyone help? http://pastebin.com/7WLU7X5T
<TanNguyen> Sagar: Try deleting both lines with dhruv from your sudoer file, then add this one:
<TanNguyen> Sagar: dhruv ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/whoami
<TanNguyen> Sagar: 'su' to that user (dhruv) and try to run sudo whoami
<Sagar> dhruv@omega:/root$ whoami gives dhruv
<ikonia> Sagar: sorry was away from keybaord
<ikonia> lets see
<Sagar> dhruv@wolf:/root$ sudo whoami gives root
<ikonia> Sagar: can I please see the output of "id dhruv"
<tatertots> what different about your linux based dns server that you're having issues with and ALL the other linux dns servers that are currently in production in enterprise environments across the globe
<Sagar> uid=1001(dhruv) gid=1002(dhruv) groups=1002(dhruv)
<ikonia> Sagar: ok - so from your view, what should dhruv not be allowed to do
<Sagar> 1) i want it able to access sudo via FTP,
<Sagar> 2) I want it allow all sudo commands except su and passwd
<ikonia> Sagar: sudo is nothing to do with ftp
<Sagar> from ssh
<tatertots> they don't seem to be having any issues providing name service
<Sagar> ikonia, dhruv has data inside /var/www/html
<Sagar> if it doesn't have sudo
<tatertots> but it's a bug huh
<Sagar> he is unable to edit it
<Sagar> permission issues
<ikonia> Sagar: sudo is not going to work with ftp
<ikonia> Sagar: you don't use sudo for that, you use file system permissions
<Sagar> ikonia
<Sagar> ok
<TanNguyen> Sagar: Then add the commands you need for that user after the whoami command I gave from before, just remember to add the complete path to the command (using which to find that out)
<Sagar> what about other?
<Sagar> how can i give him all access via sudo expect su and passwd?
<gvvg> Hi - I've added this line to my /etc/sudoers "user ALL=(root)      NOPASSWD: /sbin/shutdown -hP now" for user and still user cannot do a shutdown - any suggestions?
<ikonia> Sagar: I suggest you setup a command group
<ikonia> Sagar: and put everthing you want them to do in that command group
<Random12345> hey! quick question. every few days i run "Software Updater" and everything gets updated, at least so i though. i just opened "Ubuntu Software" and it lists 3 updates. for some reason these updates are not part of the "Software Updater", any reason why? (they are: OS Updates, Archive Manager, Software & Updates)
<Random12345> basiclly "Software & Updates" does not even update itself.
<gsa> hello guys
<gsa> i do have small problem
<Sagar> ikonia: guide?
<Random12345> do i need to check two places for updates? is there a way to make this into one place?
<ikonia> Sagar: man sudo
<gsa> after installing graphic nvidia drivers, I do have some problems with logging in
<gsa> it goes back to logging table, even when password is correct
<tatertots> hmmm
<tatertots> https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/bind9/+bug/933723
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 933723 in bind9 (Debian) "bind9 registers itself with resolvconf even though it's unable to provide name service" [Unknown,New]
<tatertots> says "FIX RELEASED"
<gsa> is there any way besides installing os from beginning ?
<tatertots> maybe mr bobbob didn't notice that part because he tried to find something in such a hurry
<tatertots> it's also from 4 years ago on top of being marked as "FIX RELEASED"
<tatertots> bug my ass
<EriC^^> gsa: boot to the recovery mode from grub>advanced, then drop to root shell and purge the nvidia driver
<EriC^^> gsa: after you drop to root shell run the command "mount -o remount,rw /"
<k1l_> gsa: does another user account or guest account work to login?
<gsa> nope it doesnt
<mrasker> hello, i have ubuntu 14.04 64bit with rhythmbox. I don't know if this is the rigt place to ask about the rhythmbox-radio-browser plugin.
<mrasker> rhythmbox-radio-browser plugin works file in my laptop but it freezes rhytmbox in my desktop. I installed several times and in different ways but always the same result
<tatertots> anything in the logs when rhythmbox freezes ?
<tatertots> just the application rhythmbox freezes or your entire desktop system freezes?
<bobbob> tatertots: if you actually read the whole bug report you will see it is not fixed
<bobbob> plus I did say it was old and possibly unrelated
<bobbob> you seem to be under the impression that every bug that has ever existed will already be reported
<bobbob> that is patently untrue for obvious reasons
<bobbob> but lets let the bug reviewers decide
<bobbob> as soon as I'm done with this duck wrap :)
<tatertots> no i'm under the impression that the launchpad you posted is marked as "FIX RELEASED"
<tatertots> and is 4 years old on top of that
<tatertots> and is probably not even the save software environment that you have
<tatertots> same
<bobbob> 3rd time...I said it was old and possibly unrelated
<tatertots> and has nothing to do with you setting up a working functional dns server
<bobbob> you dont even understand what I am doing, so you cant possibly comment on whether its a bug or not
<bobbob> anyways, I'm pretty much done with this tiresome back and forth with you, lets agree to disagree :)
<tatertots> there are plenty of linux dns server in production right now...i have on here at my house and it's working fine...why u can't get your dns server working is a mystery ...good luck with that though
<bobbob> it isnt even a dns server I am having problems with
<blut> !man ethdetect
<blut> !info ethdetect
<ubottu> Package ethdetect does not exist in xenial
<blut> !find ethdetect
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Package/file ethdetect does not exist in xenial
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<milad> hi
<ioria> blut, http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/ethdetect
<milad> is it safe to download and use ubuntu 14.4.5 daily iso?
<blut> ioria: is there a manpage?
<k1l_> blut: there is packages.ubuntu.com
<BluesKaj> blut, run nmcli con
<k1l_> blut: and there is manpages.ubuntu.com
<blut> thank you
<Yuri4_> Guys, I'm following some step by step instruction. It says, I should do `adduser --disabled-login todos` and recieve this output http://pastebin.com/6mNgxCuB But I'm recieveing this http://pastebin.com/8nFzCmft is this normal?
<k1l_> milad: the 5th pointrelease is still in testing. so its not released, its on your own risk. if you need to ask, dont run unstable releases
<milad> can i?
<ioria> blut,  i don't find it
<blut> It's on the initrd
<milad> i think its only updated iso! isnt?
<ioria> blut,  but "Do not install it on a normal Ubuntu system." :þ
<blut> I want to disable it, but I need to know if there are any options that are useful
<blut> Otherwise I would just shove a sh script with exit 0 in its place
<k1l_> milad: it includes the 16.04 backports kernel and xorg. and as i said: if you need to ask about the risk, then dont run it.
<milad> sorry me.so what about ubuntu 16.04 daily build? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xenial/daily-live/current/
<pranay> !hi
<tatertots> hello pranay
<pranay> I have recently installed ubuntu on my thinkpad T420
<Teresa_> How to recover journal?
<pranay> and my battery backup has been decreased to just 1 hour
<pranay> can any body help me in this
<Teresa_> Ubuntu consume too much resources generally
<tatertots> pranay do you mean that your T420 battery life seem to have decreased since installing ubuntu?...
<pranay> yup
<pranay> It was earlier giving me a backup of around 2.5-3 hours
<tatertots> as compared to your battery life when running windows OS i'm assuming?...is this your comparison
<pranay> yup
<tatertots> ok
 * shabat 
<Teresa_> How to recover journal?
<Teresa_> I'm unable to boot to the system
<zykotick9> pranay: you might want to try installing powertop and running "sudo powertop --auto-tune" and see if that help a bit...  note you'd have to run that after every restart, and it might not be a great idea to run in your on AC power.  Good luck (PS. no matter what you do, you're unlikely to get the same battery life as with MS)
<tatertots> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/PowerManagement/PowerSavingTweaks
<Teresa_> How to recover journal?
<Teresa_> Help immediately my system is at risk.
<tatertots> Teresa
<tatertots> so you are unable to boot your system?   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<nebg> how can i tell vim to delete until the first occurence of the character / ?
<Teresa_> tatertots: It can be used if I
<tatertots> sorry to hear you are unable to boot your system Teresa ..good luck https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Teresa_> could get terminal
<Teresa_> It calls to recover journal and asks for root pa
<TanNguyen> nebg: You need to delete your current line till a charactor, or you need to delete till the line that contains that character?
<Teresa_> password
<BluesKaj> Teresa_, ctl+alt+F1-F6 to get to a VT/TTY
<nebg> TanNguyen, the second one
<zykotick9> BluesKaj: i doubt Teresa_ is getting that far in boot, sounds more like they need live-media or recorvery to run fsck to me?
<TanNguyen> Position to the first line, then use this
<BluesKaj> zykotick9, yeah I was hoping it would be simpler ;/
<TanNguyen> d/\?<cr>   <cr> stands for enter key,
<Teresa_> Even tty doesn't work the system is now on tty1 and none other opens up and on tty1 it says welcome to emergency mode
<Teresa_> For home partition it says recovering journal : the first message shown
<tatertots> Teresa https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair and that describes using live media to attempt to get your system that won't boot back into a bootable state
<BluesKaj> Teresa_, yeah , sounds like problem for the boot repair live media
<EriC^^> Teresa_: do you have a live usb?
<Teresa_> Not right  now
<BluesKaj> BBL ..stuff to do
<EriC^^> Teresa_: did you do something before you got that msg? any error before it?
<EriC^^> (before the error msg itself)
<tatertots> Yes Teresa please tell us the circumstances that led up to you noticing your computer was no longer bootable
<tatertots> any recent hardware or software changes?
<tatertots> power outage?
<tatertots> physical damage?
<Teresa_> I made a partition mounted to a custom directory
<tatertots> had the computer been moved into a different environment ?
<Teresa_> No
<tatertots> those were just probing questions to get you to elaborate on the issue
<tatertots> please continue
<Teresa_> There's one more thing : It asks Root password for maintenance
<Teresa_> Though I provided correct yet it says login incorrect
<tatertots> this partition you speak of mounting to a custom location .....was this on the same hard drive as the OS or a different hard drive than the OS?
<staeksauce> are you sure capslock isn't on
<tatertots> you'll be using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair either way but the more info you provide the better assistance we can be
<Teresa_> Additionally it says press ctrl+D to continue and then comes to the same place again after a logo of Ubuntu
<Teresa_> Ohk
<Teresa_> tatertots : It was on the same HD
<Teresa_> By the way if I use a live USB how does that gonna access the partitions?
<tatertots> Teresa
<tatertots> Boot-Repair also has advanced options to back up table partitions, back up bootsectors, create a Boot-Info (to get help by email or forum), or change the default repair parameters: configure GRUB, add kernel options (acpi=off ...), purge GRUB, change the default OS, restore a Windows-compatible MBR, repair a broken filesystem, specify the disk where GRUB should be installed, etc.
<asad_> If I've installed a package using a deb file, can I upgrade it by installing the newer version of the deb file? What happens to older one?
<Teresa_> Ook if boot repair can help then how do I install it!
<tatertots> Teresa
<tatertots> 1st option : get a disk including Boot-Repair The easiest way to use Boot-Repair is to create a disk containing the tool (eg Boot-Repair-Disk, a disk starting Boot-Repair automatically), and boot on it.  Remark : it is recommended to install the ISO on a live-USB (eg via UnetBootin or LiliUSB or Universal USB Installer). Do not burn it on a DVD if your computer has Windows8 pre-installed, or if your boot is in EFI mode.
<tatertots> 2nd option : install Boot-Repair in Ubuntu - either from an Ubuntu live-session (boot your computer on a Ubuntu live-CD or live-USB then choose "Try Ubuntu") or from your installed Ubuntu session (if you can access it)  - connect to the Internet  - open a new Terminal, then type the following commands (press Enter after each line):   sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install -y boot
<tatertots> option 1 has your name all over it Teresa
<zykotick9> tatertots: i doutbe Teresa_ would be able to install anything right now... so i think option 1 is the only viable option... <- just a guess
<zykotick9> tatertots: oh install on the livemedia... nevermind.
<tatertots> I have my fingers crossed for you Teresa, hope you didn't destroy any data that you wanted when you created that partition and mounted it to your custom location
<tatertots> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<asad_> ?
<Teresa_> Ook I'm Gon
<jaggz> my /var/lock is being cleaned though.. not sure what's doing it..
<jaggz> --> /etc/init.d/mountall-bootclean.sh loads /lib/init/bootclean.sh -- but that later file doesn't exist
<Teresa_> *gonna try that
<jaggz> anyone know how those paths get cleared??
<lekev>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER lekev nuxrcsvwlgsx
<tatertots> Teresa you've inspired me to backup my data right now :)
<bozit> NickServ
<TanNguyen> lekev: Please consider updating your password after this
<Pici> TanNguyen, lekev: its not a password.
<lekev> thx
<lekev> it's just the confirmation email
<lekev> it should be fine
<TanNguyen> Picy: oh, I see. Sorry for my ignorance
<lekev> I am looking for a channel where I can discuss about design pattern
<bozit> what design pattern in particular?
<Pici> lekev: ##programming perhaps.
<pranay> quit
<lekev> thx
 * root___10 
 * shabat 
<d3bug> is there a simple way to rebuild an Ubuntu system from source without issuing 3 commands per package?  ie; is there a script or something that can accomplish this?  (I want to optimize for my specific hardware)
<sipior> d3bug: at that point, you should probably consider something like arch or gentoo, frankly.
<d3bug> well, I don't like gentoo (the package management system)... and arch I am not familiar with (what's the distro it's based on?)
<sipior> d3bug: i think it's more or less sui generis, not derivative.
<d3bug> sipior: I like to play around with source based distros (lunar, sourcemage, t2, etc), but I thought it might be interesting to see how optimized Ubuntu COULD be
<sipior> d3bug: you will almost certainly be disappointed
<d3bug> sipior:  you don't think I could squeeze out a little more performance from it?
<sipior> a little, sure. if you don't know what you're doing, and blindly add optimizations in, you might actually make things slower.
<Bayam> excuse me, does anyone know the channel to ask things like VPN great use in linux?
<d3bug> sipior: oh yes, I know... I just meant basic optimizations, nothing crazy and unstable (-march=native, etc)
<BluesKaj> Bayam, #networking
<Bayam> BluesKaj, thanks for your help
<d3bug> sipior:  most distros are compiled as generic as possible for widest compatibility of course, so I want to see what difference it would make built for my specific hardware.  I know there is a way to build the source packages through apt, however, it's a long arduous process if I were doing the whole system... it would be nice to be able to issue a command like "apt --source rebuild"  or something like that
<sipior> d3bug: many "basic" optimizations are already in place; just be sure that you don't spend more time compiling software than you save from minor performance improvements.
<d3bug> sipior:  I am retired... I don't have much else to do. :P
<sipior> fair enough
 * d3bug has weird hobbies
<BluesKaj> d3bug, and sometimes less performance
<d3bug> BluesKaj: oh I know... I have accidentally done that on lunar once... lol
<BluesKaj> d3bug, so am i but i don't feel the need to compile everything from source
<d3bug> BluesKaj:  that is what makes the world interesting... different people like different things... otherwise we would all be clones of each other, right? :)
<tatertots> I had a big time gentoo guy that i worked with at dell
<tatertots> he was obsessed with compiling everything from source lol
<BluesKaj> d3bug, well there are linux users who are already clones of each other IME :-)
<tatertots> i told him one day..."look man..other people have other things they need to get done and don't have time to compile everything from source"
<d3bug> BluesKaj:  very true... :D
<tatertots> especially when that clock is ticking
<d3bug> tatertots:  that's the benefit (and curse) of being retired..... LOTS of free time.
<BluesKaj> d3bug, don't get me wrong ,compiling can be a very intersting experience , when it works
<kltrg_> Hi, ducasse. Do you remember my VNC issues? Here’s a new one. I started using a new computer with which I
<kltrg_> … ’d also like to connect to the VNC server. I use Remmina on both, same config. But connection fails.
<d3bug> BluesKaj: yup... one of the distros that is close to my heart is Lunar (and Sourcemage) because the scripts are all bash based... nice and simple (instead of perl or python or somesuch)
<vkkhurava> Hi, my hp deskjet all in one printer is not getting detected using wifi on my ubuntu, can someone pls help me
<tatertots> Hello vkkhurava
<vkkhurava> Hi
<tatertots> are the printer and computer on the same network right now? ...can this be confirmed by pinging the printer from the computer?
<vkkhurava> yes
<BluesKaj> d3bug, I never learned any computer languages , but I did discover linux 11 yrs ago and haven't looked back
<tatertots> ok thanks for confirming that you can ping the printer's ip addy from the ubuntu computer vkkhurava
<vkkhurava> I am using same network from last 3 year it was working perfectly until i switched from Linux Mint to Ubuntu
<vkkhurava> yes I am able to
<tatertots> are you using HPLIP?
<vkkhurava> yes
<tatertots> or do you use HPLIP
<d3bug> BluesKaj:  I learned BASIC of course, ASM (Assembly), C, Fortran, Pascal, COBOL, java (GOD I HATE JAVA), perl, python, and several other scripting langs, etc... kind of what I used to do.
<tatertots> ok thanks for confirming that you have been using HPLIP vkkhurava
<tatertots> have you run the HPLIP setup wizard?
<d3bug> BluesKaj: my first home PC was a Timex Sinclair 1000 (z80 processor - 2MhZ)
<vkkhurava> I tried uninstalling reinstalling HPLIP & have also checked connecting it using HP device manager USB mode
<vkkhurava> on USB mode printer is working fine but went offline when I try to connect it using wifi
<vkkhurava> yes I tried that too
<tatertots> what errors does HPLIP setup wizard give ?
<donofrio_> d3bug, I still have my Timex Sinclair 1000 ;)
<vkkhurava> even I tried sudo hp-check -r  & remmediate all pending depedencies
<BluesKaj> d3bug, right. I used pc application prpograms on the job with chemical analysis instruments in a pulp and paper laboratory, that was my introduction to computers
<donofrio_> d3bug, with the 16mb expansion rampack
<vkkhurava> it says device not found
<d3bug> donofrio_: cool!  I lost mine in a house collapse... along with alot of vintage hardware (Commodore, Atari, etc)
<tatertots> what version of HPLIP do u have installed? and what model HP printer?
<vkkhurava> error: No devices found on bus: net
<donofrio_> d3bug, sadness sorry to hear about that
<vkkhurava> its 3.16.3
<vkkhurava> hp deskjet 3545
<d3bug> donofrio_: you mean 16k of course... the most RAM a TS1K could address was 1MB back then and that was a shitload of page flipping (and only one manufacturer that made that expansion)
<donofrio_> d3bug, yah Kb not mb #facepalm on me
<d3bug> lol
<d3bug> donofrio_: if you could buy 16MB back then you would have to mortgage the house to do it :P
<d3bug> donofrio_: and yet today we talk in GB and TB and soon to be exabytes for the standard I am sure...
<vkkhurava> Is there any firewall enabled in ubuntu 16.04, which I can disable & try
<donofrio_> when will snap packages be running on all archs?
<tatertots> ok thanks for confirming deskjet 3545 and HPLIP 3.16.3
<tatertots> is that deskjet 3545 a AIO/all in one?
<d3bug> looks like it has a flatbed scanner on it tater...
<tatertots> looking for it in the list over at HPLIP
<tatertots> i'll look a bit more..it's gotta be in this HPLIP device list somewhere
<kltrg_> Can somebody else help me to connect to a computer using VNC. Remmina only says: Connection failed.
<vkkhurava> ok thx tatertots
<tatertots> close as i could find in the HPLIP list was HP 3500
<vkkhurava> same setup was working on linux Mint 17.2 & 17.3
<tatertots> i found a HP 3535 in the HPLIP list and a HP 3538
<vkkhurava> ok
<tatertots> vkkhurava have there been any other hardware/software changes?...is there a hardware/software firewall between these devices?
<vkkhurava> yes its OS change from Mint to Ubuntu & direct connection from Dlink router to printer & laptop
<tatertots> you did confirm that you can ping the printer's ip address from the ubuntu system is that still an accurate statement?
<vkkhurava> no firewall i guess
<vkkhurava> yes
<vkkhurava> From 192.168.0.103 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<mrasker> hello, i have ubuntu 14.04 64bit with rhythmbox. I don't know if this is the rigt place to ask about the rhythmbox-radio-browser plugin.
<mrasker> rhythmbox-radio-browser plugin works file in my laptop but it freezes rhytmbox in my desktop. I installed several times and in different ways but always the same result
<tatertots> wait a sec
<tatertots> so when you ping the printer's ip address do you get replies back or is the destination host unreachable?
<vkkhurava> yes
<vkkhurava> oppps yes its showing destination host unreachable
<tatertots> ah thank your for now confirming you can NOT ping the printer and get reply
<vkkhurava> yeah ! sorry I miss interpret the ping reply
<tatertots> can you print a printer setting page using the button panel on the printer to verify it's TCP/IP settings?.
<tatertots> we need to know for %100 what this printer's configured with and one way to verify that is to print a network setting page from the printer
<vkkhurava> OK give me a sec
<tatertots> this will reveal wireless mode (there are two modes) ip address subnet mask gateway ect ect
<vkkhurava> yes i hv the config print in my hand
<tatertots> it will also reveal the SSID it's associated with
<tatertots> all this info is important when we dive into trouble shooting your network connectivity ...or lack there of :P
<vkkhurava> yes its there
<tatertots> what mode is the wireless adapter in ?  (there are two modes) tell me explicitly as said on the printer settings page you are holding
<vkkhurava> wireless & ipv4
<tatertots> does it appear to be associated with the correct SSID?
<vkkhurava> 802.11 wireless & ipv4
<vkkhurava> yes
<tatertots> i'm still listening for 1 of those 2 wireless modes i asked about previously but i'll continue
<vkkhurava> yes both says connected & getting IP from my wifi router
<tatertots> let's take that printer's ip netmask and compare it to the ip and netmask of your ubuntu computer
<tatertots> if you don't want to post your ip addresses in the public feel free to pm me
<tatertots> not much to worry about but in case you are paranoid like me :P
<vkkhurava> both start with same 3 octate like 192.168.0.X & having same subnet mast
<tatertots> thank you for confirming both devices are 192.168.x.x
<tatertots> and have the same netmask
<tatertots> probably /24
<tatertots> there is a 3rd piece of network info missing?
<vkkhurava> yes
<tatertots> take a guess
<vkkhurava> ipv6
<vkkhurava> is it
<tatertots> DEFAULT GATEWAY
<tatertots> never omit this
<vkkhurava> ohhh thats also same 192.168.1.1
<tatertots> this is critical
<vkkhurava> its not as its not public ip address
<tatertots> something is in between these devices
<tatertots> since u cannot ping
<vkkhurava> only D link router
<tatertots> ping successfully
<tatertots> there is a SPI layer firewall in your router
<tatertots> don't worry about that
<tatertots> it's not your problem
<vkkhurava> ok
<tatertots> there is another firewall that you are not thinking about
<spupy> Is there a working DE/WM-agnostic window switcher? I heard of skippy-xd but could never get it to work.
<tatertots> that is in between your ubuntu computer and this printer
<vkkhurava> os firewall if any
<tatertots> bingo
<tatertots> you're good....i like you
<vkkhurava> :-)
<dima0xff> hello guys
<dima0xff> how to programming microcontrollers in ubuntu?
<tatertots> I'm gonna drop just one hint to point you
<vkkhurava> ok
<tatertots> because it's the only thing that's coming to mind when i think about what all is "in between" your printer and your ubuntu system
<tatertots> have you ever heard of iptables/chains?
<vkkhurava> yes I do know
<tatertots> ok
<tatertots> have you ruled that out already?
<vkkhurava> do not how to configure it
<vkkhurava> not yet
<vkkhurava> as I am good in GUI
<tatertots> can you think of anything else that could be "in between" these devices on your LAN that we have not discussed thus far?
<vkkhurava> noap nothing apart from this
<tatertots> you didn't sneak and install a "sonic wall" on me now did you?....i'm joking j/k that was an attempt at humor
<dima0xff> how to programming microcontrollers in ubuntu?
<vkkhurava> :-)
<tatertots> would you be okay with just opening the firewall on your system to allow the printer and computer to communicate
<ioria> dimi34ka, http://hackaday.com/2010/11/03/how-to-program-pics-using-linux/
<vkkhurava> yes let me know how to do that
<tatertots> ok
<fabien_> c bon je croix
<theos> hi
<theos> when i try to play music with mpg321 with the '-o alsa' option, some files are played with increased tempo and pitch. how do i fix it? i use '-o alsa' option because the pulseaudio cant seem to play multiple streams at the same time. help!
<tatertots> first
<tatertots> let's make a backup of your current firewall state
<vkkhurava> ok
<tatertots> prior to making any changes
<tatertots> that way you can always revert back to the way things are "right now"
<vkkhurava> ok
<anabain> does anybody know if radeon video cards that are currently having issues in 16.04 due to fglrx not being supported any more will be usable in the future? Or should I give up say bye bye to AMD/ATI stuff and buy a cheap nvidia (I'm not going to game)?
<tatertots> sudo iptables-save > /home/vkkhurava/iptables_backup.rules
<tatertots> what i did there was assume your username is the same on your linux box as your screename
<vkkhurava> yes, done
<tatertots> now let's poke some holes in that firewall and try to ping printer again
<vkkhurava> but that is just 0 byte file
<Yuri4_> Guys, I need to file file package.json inside of /server/ folder. But I don't know where /server/ folder is and got hundreads of packages.json on the server. How do I find package.json inside of /server/ folder?
<k1l_> anabain: amd told to better support the free drivers now that they are not making fglrx anymore. but no one can guarantee that. if it comes to free drivers and non_gaming performance intel integraded cards are totally fine.
<tatertots> hmm ok
<tatertots> let's try listing any rules with sudo iptables -L
<tatertots> do you see any rules when you run sudo iptables -L ?
<vkkhurava> no table is empty
<tatertots> ok
<anabain> k1l_, thanks, I know about intel, but my mobo doesn't have any integrated card, I think I'll have to buy a cheap Nvidia...
<akik> Yuri4_: "find /server -name packages.json"
<tatertots> sudo iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT
<Yuri4_> akik, thank but it doesn't work. The correct comand is `find . -iname package.json | grep server/package.json`
<tatertots> sudo iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT
<Yuri4_> akik, thanks for the effort though!
<vkkhurava> done
<akik> Yuri4_: please don't tell me the find command doesn't work as it does
<Yuri4_> akik, `find /server -name packages.json
<Yuri4_> find: ‘/server’: No such file or directory
<Yuri4_> `
<Yuri4_> this has been done in ./
<akik> Yuri4_: you were referencing /server, not me
<tatertots> start pinging the printer and just let the ping run and leave it open for quick view
<tatertots> open a new terminal to work if needed but leave the ping going where you can see it
<vkkhurava> yes ping started but still not connecting
<tatertots> ok good
<tatertots> sudo iptables -F
<vkkhurava> done
<mikubuntu> Omg, black screen of death. Box was getting all buggy on me since an update 2 notes back so I decided it was time to update.
<tatertots> iptables -X
<tatertots> iptables -t nat -F
<tatertots> iptables -t nat -X
<tatertots> iptables -t mangle -F
<tatertots> iptables -t mangle -X
<tatertots> iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT
<tatertots> iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT
<tatertots> iptables -P FORWARD ACCEPT
<vkkhurava> done
<tatertots> if you create a backup now with sudo iptables-save > /home/vkkhurava/iptables.rules     does it have any rules in the file?
<theos> when i try to play music with mpg321 with the '-o alsa' option, some files are played with increased tempo and pitch. how do i fix it? i use '-o alsa' option because the pulseaudio cant seem to play multiple streams at the same time. help!
<vkkhurava> yes now it has something
<tatertots> sweet
<tatertots> how's that ping looking?...might need to restart iptables or just reboot
<vkkhurava> ping still not happening
<vkkhurava> how to restart iptables
<vkkhurava> reboot will vanish all of this
<tatertots> can you ping this printer from another machine on the network
<theos> are there good command line mp3 players?
<tatertots> is this ubuntu box your only computer?
<vkkhurava> yes
<tatertots> no android phone even?
<vkkhurava> yes I hv
<tatertots> can you ping the printer from your android phone and get replies
<vkkhurava> ok
<jak2000> how to change the time of ask a password when use sudo command?
<tatertots> i'd like to ping the printer from a known good device on the same network that ISN'T the ubuntu box in question today
<tatertots> if at all possible
<vkkhurava> same from my android device
<vkkhurava> destination host unrechable
<tatertots> doesn't reply either eh
<tatertots> then its not the iptables/chain on ubuntu blocking then
<tatertots> you can't ping from another known good device on the lan
<tatertots> can you ping the Ubuntu computer from your andoid?
<vkkhurava> ok
<ioria> jak2000, you mean the time out ?
<tatertots> were you able to ping the ubuntu computer's ip address from the android on the same LAN?
<vkkhurava> noap
<tatertots> reboot your router
<vkkhurava> ok
<tatertots> let it stay off for about 10 seconds
<vkkhurava> ok
<ducasse> kltrg_: sorry about the delay, afk. can you see the attempted connections in the lightdm logs?
<mrasker> when i run rhythmbox in the terminal there seem to be a lot of errors in the terminal. Could anybody help'
<kltrg_> ducasse, I figured out my mistake. It had to do with the password I was typing in on the other machine.
<ducasse> kltrg_: ok :)
<aalu> I am using lm_sensors to monitor the temperature on a board, is there something that can log the data and export the data?
<tatertots> mrasker what command and syntax are you using when you run rhythmbox in terminal???
<mrasker> simply rhythmbox
<aalu> Does anyone have experience with lm_sensors?
<tatertots> does rhythmbox open and function as designed as far as you can tell when you do it that way?
<tatertots> try rhythmbox 2>/dev/null
<vkkhurava> anything required to roll back in iptable.
<tatertots> welcome back vkkhurava
<ducasse> aalu: not familiar with lm_sensors, but collectd has a plugin for it iirc. probably many monitoring systems also.
<vkkhurava> still ping is not working
<tatertots> after rebooting your router can you ping any device from your android? either printer or computer?
<aalu> ducasse: thanks! I will look into that
<vkkhurava> no
<tatertots> if no..then the network gear is the only thing "in between" those devices
<vkkhurava> what is that
<ducasse> aalu: collectd is actually really nice, there are several frontends etc available to visualize/work with the data.
<vkkhurava> Is there anything need to check on Dlink router
<tatertots> everything with the exception of your phone, the printer, and the computer
<tatertots> everything "in between"
<vkkhurava> nothing expect router
<mrasker> I tryed tatertots and i get no mistake but things don't work right either.
<tatertots> are you familiar with making "ad hoc" mode wifi connections
<mrasker> You can find the error in the following pastebin http://pastebin.com/LHFpV0yb
<tatertots> ?
<aalu> ducasse: do you know if I can export data from collectd?
<vkkhurava> nothing except router
<vkkhurava> ad-hoc yes
<tatertots> that would rule out the equipment "in between" all your devices
<ducasse> aalu: i think it has a plugin for csv export, but it's been a while since i used it.
<vkkhurava> let me create & try
<tatertots> if you were to make an "ad hoc" connection and determine connectivity by pinging
<aalu> ducasse: ok, I will look into it. Thanks again!
<tatertots> that would isolate / rule out the network gear
<ducasse> aalu: np :)
<tatertots> at this time looks like you have a network gear issue
<tatertots> your pings are not traversing the switch/LAN
<tatertots> or WLAN
<tatertots> mrasker are you having rhythmbox problems?
<tatertots> what's going on with your rhythmbox mrasker?
<mrasker> yes, with the radio-browser-plugin. I seems it can't conect to the internet and crashes rythmbox
<tatertots> Ah...mrasker..i think i remember you or someone else mentioning that issue earlier or yesterday
<tatertots> I'll assist best i can ...i'm gonna refill my coffee brb
<mrasker> it was me i'm afraid
<mr_lou> So this has been going on for years and years for me: Video-files I've recorded on my phone; 2 hours are added to their datetime when viewing the files from Ubuntu, and thus also when copying. Viewing the same files on the phone has correct timestamp. What gives?
<tatertots> I'm back
<tatertots> it was you mrasker?...what did you do sir?
<tatertots> mr lou
<vkkhurava> ad hoc created but not getting connected
<vkkhurava> is there anything required to revert back in iptables
<vkkhurava> ?
<tatertots> is your phone iphone or android? is your phone set to automatically set timezone and time over the net?
<vkkhurava> yes
<vkkhurava> its android
<tatertots> just iptables -f
<tatertots> sorry -F
<tatertots> capital "F"
<genii> mr_lou: Is it a Sony phone?
<mr_lou> tatertots, Android, automatic right now but I think I've tried both.
<mr_lou> genii, Yes
<vkkhurava> ok
<tatertots> mr lou check your timezone on your phone
<mr_lou> tatertots, Did, is set to the same as on Ubuntu
<tatertots> an exact 2 hours difference sure smells like a time zone difference
<mr_lou> tatertots, Yes it does. My timezone is GMT+2
<mr_lou> tatertots, But I don't see any wrong settings anywhere.
<genii> mr_lou: Some like Xperia have a weird issue where hardware clock is not settable by software so it will always be whay got set at the factory. Then the phone grabs actual time from service provider. But some files get created with hardware clock time
<mr_lou> genii, That sucks big hairy nuts....
<tatertots> genii hit the nail on the head
 * mr_lou shakes head of Sony
<mr_lou> Although, wife has the same phone, and no problem when copying to Windows.
<mr_lou> So Windows has some kind of "hardware-clock detection"?
<Jordan_U> mr_lou: Is the problem with the ctime of the file, the date recorded in the video's metadata, or both?
<mr_lou> It's on the file. Haven't looked at any metadata.
<mtoroyarzo> w
<Random12345> hey! i got a question regarding updating ubuntu. i've asked it here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2328783 but don't feel i got a complete answer. question: every few days i run "Software Updater", and i just did today, just after i opened "Ubuntu Software" and there are 3 updates there available. why do these updates not get downloaded with "Software Updater"? do i have to check 2 places for updates?
<tatertots> mr lou when you check to see what time it is when you glance at your phone...do you think you are seeing the "hardware" clock or another clock?
<mr_lou> tatertots, I'm using a plain file-explorer (OI File Manager).
<BluesKaj> Random12345, run full upgrade
<mr_lou> tatertots, So I'm assuming it's not the hardware clock, but just the normal timestamp as any file-explorer shows.
<Random12345> BluesKaj: what do you mean by full upgrade? update from both "Software Updater" and "Ubuntu Software"?
<mr_lou> tatertots, It's not always 2 hours. Sometimes it's 1 hour wrong. I think it depends on whether or not it's summertime.
<OerHeks> Random12345, full-upgrade or dist-upgrade will install those heldback packages
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get full-upgrade
<BluesKaj> Random12345, in the console , sudo apt full-upgrade
<tatertots> vkkhurava you still around?...no connectivity even when in "ad hoc" mode between two devices?
<Jordan_U> mr_lou: Are you both using MTP to transfer the files? Have you confirmed that the same file has different ctimes depending on whether you look at the ctime with Windows vs Ubuntu?
<mr_lou> Jordan_U, tatertots, funny discovery just now. Using MTP shows correct time on files. Wrong timestamp is when using Mass Storage.
<vkkhurava_> yes, created ad-hoc but not getting connected
<BluesKaj> Random12345, all packagemangers use the the dpkg management system be it gui or apt in the terminal
<Random12345> OerHeks & BluesKaj : ok, will do. just don't understand why if you want to upgrade your system fully via gui then you have to go two places. what's the logic behind it? is it that the heldback upgrades (dist-upgrade) are potentially harmful/not tested extensively yet?
<tatertots> geez vkkhurava you must have pissed off the TCP/IP gods lol ...another attempt at humor
<mr_lou> Never had the option of using MTP before though. It's a recent thing for me, with the new Ubuntu 16.04. Used 12.04 before.
<vkkhurava_> There is new thing which I did in dlink router security setting by enabling mix mode & now device is getting detected
<Random12345> am i right to assume: Software Updater = "sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get upgrade", while Ubuntu Software = "sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<vkkhurava_> but not getting hplip drivers to connect, only showing ipp network printer via DNS-SD
<tatertots> is your ubuntu computer hardwired or wlan connected?
<tatertots> i'm assuming the printer is connected via wlan
<vkkhurava_> yes
<BluesKaj> Random12345, no need to go to 2 guis , just use the console /terminal , it's simpler and smother
<tatertots> and the computer is wired/wireless connected?
<vkkhurava_> wireless
<BluesKaj> apt is a wrapper for apt-get which alluse dpkg anyway
<BluesKaj> Random12345,^
<tatertots> had you been in the dlink router messing around around the same time you went from mint > ubuntu?
<vkkhurava_> no
<ymate> hi there fellas
<vkkhurava_> but that time it was working without any issue
<tatertots> thank your for confirming your are in "mixed mode" right now....question is ..how did you have it set previously?
<tatertots> N mode ONLY
<tatertots> AC mode ONLY
<vkkhurava_> no it was WPA2 only
<ymate> Why is it that when I run "sudo apt-get update" instead of 30 or more lines I only get three lines in the new release? 16 LTS??
<tatertots> that's encryption
<tatertots> I'm talking about the RF mode
<ymate> is there a problem with this?
<tatertots> "mixed mode" is not encryption
<ymate> or my ubuntu installation?
<actionparsnip> ymate: what is the output of:   lsb_release -c
<vkkhurava_> I just changes authentication Type & encryption
<ymate> Codename:	xenial
<BluesKaj> ymate, depends what number of packages need upgrading
<ymate> actionparsnip ^
<tatertots> and you set it to "mixed mode" right?
<vkkhurava_> yes
<tatertots> what WAS it set to before you did "mixed mode"
<ymate> actionparsnip : is this totally normal for xenial
<vkkhurava_> auth type was WPA2 & encryption was AES
<tatertots> ah ok
<Random12345> BluesKaj & OerHeks: thanks!
<actionparsnip> ymate: can you please pastebin the output of:   sudo apt-get update
<tatertots> now that you have it in "mixed mode"
<tatertots> were you able to establish an "ad hoc" connection/network between two devices?
<vkkhurava_> now thing is hplip driver is not showing while connecting it
<vkkhurava_> no
<vkkhurava_> ad-hoc was created but not able connect it
<tatertots> hmm ok
<vkkhurava_> there was no range
<tatertots> so you are back to infrastructure mode?
<vkkhurava_> yes
<ymate> actionparsnip : http://pasted.co/9f1085d9
<tatertots> and still nothing can ping any other thing on your entire network
<tatertots> ?
<vkkhurava_> yes
<tatertots> all devices are wireless correct?
<vkkhurava_> yes
<actionparsnip> ymate: thanks, yeah thats a bit weird. Can you pastebin the output of:   cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list
<actionparsnip> ymate: or run:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit; cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<tatertots> can you ping 192.168.1.1
<vkkhurava_> same destination host unreachable
<tatertots> I'm assuming your default gateway is 192.168.1.1.........actually i think you mentioned that earlier lol..so i'm not really assuming lol
<tatertots> WHOO
<tatertots> WHOO
<vkkhurava_> yes it is
<ymate> actionparsnip : thank you mate. http://pasted.co/dc794b3e
<tatertots> pinging your default gateway address results in "destination unreachable"
<vkkhurava_> yes
<tatertots> something is major wrong with your network
<tatertots> that's not cool
<Random12345> follow up question to my previous question: do all updates displayed in "Ubuntu Software" get included into "Softwar Updater" after enough people have installed them? updates are phased in as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PhasedUpdates ?
<tatertots> i'm shocked you are online right now
<vkkhurava_> I dont think so if there were any problem with my network I were not able to connect over internet
<actionparsnip> ymate: looks fine, you dont have the partner repo enabled but you should see more than a few lines with apt-get imho
<actionparsnip> ymate: let me spin up a VM real quick
<popey> Random12345: I don't believe phased updates was ever implemented
<ymate> actionparsnip : then why is this happening?
<popey> Random12345: It's implemented for clicks on the phone, but i don't think it is for debs on the desktop/server
<vkkhurava_> thats because there are some other setting along with gateway in Dlink
<tatertots> something isn't quite right though or there is more to this network than i've been told about thus far
<ymate> actionparsnip : and why would you need a VM?
<actionparsnip> ymate: i'm going to see if this is normal by using a VM with Xenial. 2 ticks
<tatertots> can you ping 127.0.0.1
<actionparsnip> ymate: Im on Precise
<ymate> actionparsnip : you havn't tried it?
<ymate> ok I see
<Random12345> popey: ok. do you know if updates in "Ubuntu Software" eventually are added to "Software Updater"?
<actionparsnip> ymate: no need to as Precise works. Let me get this VM up and I can test
<ymate> I <3 Ubuntu
<Random12345> not phased in, but just added.
<allamoox> Hello
<OerHeks> Random12345, updates appear in proposed first
<allamoox> http://pastebin.com/TsSBNRZG
<vkkhurava_> my orginal gateway is different which I able to ping there is nothing wrong with network
<vkkhurava_> I have checked the routing table
<allamoox> This error Pissing me off and I dont understand why I have it
<allamoox> can any expert have a look please
<Random12345> OerHeks: proposed?
<vkkhurava_> yes I am
<tatertots> vkkhurava....i think you mean there is nothing wrong with "internet" ....
<baumy_> can someone running ubuntu (preferably 14.04) on a thinkpad x1 carbon gen 4 dump a list of installed packages to a pastebin? dpkg --get-selections| grep -v deinstall | sed 's/\s\+install//'
<vkkhurava_> yes
<tatertots> if your network was fine you'd be printing
<baumy_> think i screwed up my drivers
<vkkhurava_> seems problem with my intranet only
<tatertots> LAN problem
<tatertots> WAN/internet is fine
<tatertots> aka intranet
<popey> Random12345: software updater just shows whatever is waiting to be updated
<OerHeks> Random12345, "The proposed updates are updates which are waiting to be moved into the recommended updates queue after some testing"
<tatertots> an "ad hoc" connection between devices didn't even work.......or wait ...yes it worked "ad hoc" after you changed router to "mixed mode"
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuUpdates
<ymate> guys anyone have tried Xenial in here?
<ymate> specially "sudo apt-get update"?
<ymate> on Xenial?
<vkkhurava_> is there anything we can look into /etc/services
<vkkhurava_> I didnt find port 9100 there
<tatertots> ect/services is on the ubuntu box....that wouldn't explain why you can't ping the printer from android on same LAN
<popey> Random12345: end users generally don't enable proposed
<actionparsnip> ymate: i cant get one booted in virtualbox. Some video weirdness. Maybe someone on Xenial can provide a sources.list to replace yours.
<vkkhurava_> yes
<vkkhurava_> ok
<ymate> actionparsnip : so mine should be either replaced or edited?
<ymate> why exactly?
<ymate> what is wrong?
<tatertots> the only thing "in between" all your devices is "router"
<vkkhurava_> yes
<actionparsnip> ymate: its worth it if someone is getting different output to you
<Random12345> popey & OerHeks : alright. so the updates i see in "Ubuntu Software" are so called "proposed updates" and may break my system if installed, and that is the very reason they are not included in "Software Updater". is this right?
<ymate> I see
<actionparsnip> ymate: make a copy of what you have then replace yours with one that is known to work
<tatertots> have you ever used your android as a "hot spot"?
<OerHeks> ymate, you might want to test  changing mirror from ir.archive.ubuntu.com/ to main
<ymate> OerHeks : yes, but they are all hashed mate... # in the start of the lines
<OerHeks> Random12345, proposed need to be tested, so it *can* break things.
<ymate> and I have tried main for the united states, or the main server... they all only give three line outputs on "sudo apt-get update"
<tatertots> I wonder if the wired side of your network has the same problem or if it's only the wireless
<ymate> OerHeks : are you on Xenial?
<tatertots> thank you for previously confirming all your devices are connected via WLAN
<nme> hi
<nme> i had just install ubuntu on my server
<nme> and i found that my server could not get update for trusty-security
<tatertots> congrats nme
<nme> i am referring to sg.archive.ubuntu.com
<tatertots> why did you install a legacy version of ubuntu on your sever?
<actionparsnip> nme: try switching to the main server
<nme> but i am alright on my.archive.ubuntu.com
<nme> amy idea?
<nme> any idea?
<actionparsnip> tatertots: which version is legacy ?
<OerHeks> ymate, no
<actionparsnip> nme: I already replied....
<nme> 14.04
<tatertots> oh ok
<tatertots> sorry
<ymate> OerHeks : should I remove the ir mirrors , or should I double hash 'em mate?
<actionparsnip> nme: switch to the main server, see if that helps
<ymate> I don't know with what I should replace them
<nme> may i know how to switch to the main server ?
<OerHeks> ymate, you were right, all ir. entries are blocked
<actionparsnip> nme: use software centre
<nme> i am using ubuntu server
<nme> no UI here
<ymate> maybe I should double hash em ?
<actionparsnip> nme: then you will need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change all "sg.archive.ubuntu.com" to "archive.ubuntu.com"
<actionparsnip> nme: then save the new file and run:  sudo apt-get update
<ymate> wtf am I missing? this is making me nervous....
<actionparsnip> nme: you may want to make an update using:  sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list-20160624
<actionparsnip> nme: then you can roll back easily
<tatertots> nme how is server could not get update for trusty-security preventing you from doing what you are trying to accomplish?
<tatertots> what are you trying to accomplish?
<akik> ymate: you're correct, there's less lines for apt-get update in xenial
<tatertots> sorry i see someone is already helping you out
<ymate> akik : then what happened to the update process of the good ol days?
<ymate> how should I update my box?
<akik> ymate: you don't get any errors though?
<actionparsnip> ymate: its the same.... its never changed
<nme> i am unsure, it stops at sg.archive.ubuntu.com for trusty-security check
<ymate> akik : no, nothing that "I" could detect as error
<akik> ymate: ok so it's working
<actionparsnip> nme: yes, remove the "sg."  on each line.
<nme> i tried to wget sg.archive.ubuntu.com/dists/trusty-security, but no avail
<nme> just removed the sg
<nme> it works now
<nme> thanks guy
<ymate> akik : so I just "apt-get update" then "apt-get dist-upgrade" like before right?
<actionparsnip> nme: easy days
<akik> ymate: sorry i don't know what you were trying to do. but apt-get update is working
<nme> but any way to contact with them to check why my IP was blocked ?
<nme> or the IP remains blocked forever ?
<ymate> ok thanks akik
<ymate> thanks community
<nme> tried change to several ip within the same /29 but its block too
<actionparsnip> nme: not seen any blocks before, not for updates
<nme> owh, that sucks
<nme> anyway to contact with the admin that is handling the repo ?
<nme> it seems to be that certain directory only, i am able to access to /trusty but not for security
<OerHeks> nme, unlikely your ip is blocked, some mirrors might be not up2date
<OerHeks> "<nme> but i am alright on my.archive.ubuntu.com"  so there is no issue now, right?
<nme> but my another server are able to access to the directory without issue
<actionparsnip> nme: maybe its down for maintenance
<nme> just wondering why i am unable to access to the server
<actionparsnip> nme: how many servers are you updating approximately?
<nme> now? 3
<nme> but all with different IP range
<nme> but in the same DC
<Pici> nme: could be a routing problem too
<nme> i can ping to sg.archive.ubuntu.com without issue
<actionparsnip> nme: ok thats cool, if you start getting a lot then it may be worth having one as an update server with all the packages from the repos on it. A bit like a WSUS server
<OerHeks> National University of Singapore One day behind / National University of Singapore (School of Computing - Siglabs) Six hours behind
<actionparsnip> ahhhhhhhhhhhh
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<actionparsnip> that'll do it
<Pici> nme: theres also #ubuntu-mirrors, you might be able to find a contact there
<nme> thanks guy
<Jordan_U> mr_lou: That might mean that the phone knows the timestamps are wrong but is correcting them before sending the file to the computer. With "Mass Storage" you're looking ar the raw filesystem and the phone can't (reasonably) fix up the tinestamps for you.
<mr_lou> Jordan_U, I'm mostly just glad that I found a way that works. :)
<mr_lou> Jordan_U, Wife and be both video-records a lot, and then we put both our clips together. They have to be in correct chronological order, and that's pretty difficult to do later when you don't know exactly when they were recorded.
<mr_lou> *be=me
<fckmsoft> hello, i recently got rid of windows10 because i noticed that whenever i rebooted, all of microsoft's phone-home crap was re-enabled even after i had turned everything off
<fckmsoft> anyway my question is can i uninstall a default application that i know i will never use or is it hardwired, if you can call it that, with the OS?
<fckmsoft> for example, on windows i have always used and love qbittorrent so i have installed it on ubuntu and have no use for the default transmission. having two bittorrent clients on my machine is redundant
<vacho> I have a private pem file.. can I generate a public key based on my private key?
<squinty> fckmsoft,  sure you can via such as the Software Center, Synaptic, apt, apt-get etc..  for example   sudo apt remove transmission  or  sudo apt purge transmission (typed in a terminal)
<EvilAngel> et.org
<fckmsoft> squinty: i'm reading up on documentation and it says to be careful because you might screw up your system
<vacho> can someone please help me? I have a private key and would like to generate a public one. How do I go about that?
<nacc> fckmsoft: torrenting is 100% not a core system function :)
<akik> vacho: you could use -pubout with openssl but it doesn't create the same format than ssh-keygen
<vacho> akik: I used ssh-keygen -y and then I pointed to my pem file
<fckmsoft> nacc: transmission isn't the only application i want to uninstall so what's a safe way to make sure that i don't also uninstall a package that the system relies on?
<akik> vacho: that seems to work fine
<vacho> akik: thx
<akik> vacho: thank you :)
<akik> vacho: you need -f to point to the private key
<fckmsoft> k1l_: you around buddy?
<SchrodingersScat> fckmsoft: normally it's safe, it will prompt you if it's removing more than one package, and if a package is depended by another it shouldn't remove it
<SchrodingersScat> or, shouldn't autoremove it
<SchrodingersScat> from there you can use your judgement
<fannymay> SchrodingersScat: nice, ty
<nacc> fckmsoft: the package manager will warn you, usually
<fckmsoft> SchrodingersScat: would you recommend synaptic?
<fckmsoft> nacc: ok
<SchrodingersScat> fckmsoft: I prefer apt/apt-get, but that's strictly personal preference afaik, synaptic should use the apt backend and just be giving you a pretty gui.
<fckmsoft> SchrodingersScat: coming from m$ i'd prefer gui till i get use to using terminal :-)
<iulianbarbu2> Hi! Are you familiar with this error = ERROR: installArchives() failed [newline] Subprocess output: E: Internal error, packages left unconfigured. openjdk-7-jdk:amd64 (I get it when i try to install android studio using umake command)
<iulianbarbu2> ?
<SchrodingersScat> fckmsoft: should be equivalent, apt is easier on a server or via ssh though ;)  good luck.
<fckmsoft> thanks SchrodingersScat, squnity and nacc, take care
<richardbrown> Drone: could you help me to create ubuntu wiki ccount
<MonkeyDust> richardbrown  #ubuntu-offtopic
<robots> asdfasdfasdf
<richardbrown> MonkeyDust: I didn't get you?
<MonkeyDust> robots  it works
<MonkeyDust> richardbrown  type   /j #ubuntu-offtopic    ask there
<croepha> so, how do the tools the automatically build debs from source debs know how to build from source? like is there a config file that says to run ./autogen.sh  or other ?
<OerHeks> ubuntu wiki's are immutable, AFAIK
<OerHeks> !build | croepha
<ubottu> croepha: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<nacc> croepha: ? may be better asked in #ubuntu-devel, but there is, generally, a debian/rules file (Makefile syntax) that defines how to build a source pacakge
<richardbrown> Monkeydust : where to type?
<MonkeyDust> richardbrown  here, in irc
<Pici> wii richardbrown
<OerHeks> richardbrown, maybe this page is a good start https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WikiGuide && https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpOnEditing
<richardbrown> #ubuntu-offtopic
<croepha> nacc: Ok awesome! That was what I was looking for thanks :)
<vacho> anyone has a LAMP cloud-init script for AWS that is willing to share? I just want to setup a basic web server
<Lol_> Hello :D
<zFur> hello
<zFur> quit
<zFur> exit
<michaelrose> lol
<basisbit> why aren't the SDL2 libraries named in ubuntu package repositories like in almost all other package libraies?
<nacc> basisbit: example?
<basisbit> sdl2
<basisbit> SDL2_image
<fede__> gg
<nacc> basisbit: i have no context, please give more details. Neither of those are Ubuntu package names.
<ioria> !info libsdl2-2.0-0
<ubottu> libsdl2-2.0-0 (source: libsdl2): Simple DirectMedia Layer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.4+dfsg1-2ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 359 kB, installed size 1223 kB
<basisbit> nacc, screw you. I don't want to adapt my configure or autoconf script for every OS just because they decide on some other naming convention...
<ioria> !info libsdl2-image-2.0-0
<ubottu> libsdl2-image-2.0-0 (source: libsdl2-image): Image loading library for Simple DirectMedia Layer 2, libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1+dfsg-2 (xenial), package size 37 kB, installed size 99 kB
<nacc> uh, ok.
<tgm4883> wow
<ioria> overreacting
<zFur> hi
<Pelo> hey folks,  what command do I need to use to copy a whole directory including hidden subs ?
<prappl93> Pelo: cp -R dir should do the trick
<Pelo> prappl93, thanks
<Pelo> wtf happened in 16.04, I just upgraded from lts and it's one annoyance after another
<evhTap> Hey
<EriC^^> hey
<evhTap> Sup man
<EriC^^> not much, you?
<evhTap> Nothing
<EriC^^> :D
<evhTap> So you a programmer?
<EriC^^> no
<nacc> !ltsupgrade | Pelo
<ubottu> Pelo: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<nacc> Pelo: you upgraded out of band :/
<Pelo> lvely
<evhTap> Hey who all is online?
<Pelo> lovely
<prappl93> Didn't 14.04 LTS not have systemd?
<evhTap> But I'm on 16.04
<Pelo> prappl93, don'T think so
<evhTap> Hey Noons
<Pelo> prappl93, are you saying systemd is to blame for my woes ?
<prappl93> Pelo, might be, not sure.
<nacc> prappl93: 14.04's default init system was upstart; but systemd was available
<nacc> evhTap: this is a support channel, not a chat channel :)
<evhTap> Hold on
<evhTap> I don't understand
<k1l_> !ot | evhTap
<ubottu> evhTap: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tgm4883> Pelo: Did I miss it or did you not state a problem?
<Pelo> nacc, I'M assuming I shouldn'T bother with lubuntu 16.04 either and wait for .1
<nacc> Pelo: what kind of issues are you seeing? we can try and help
<evhTap> Oh cool thanks
<Jordan_U> Pelo: How did you upgrade?
<nacc> Pelo: same base, yeah, so if you are seeing system issues, then it won't make much of a difference
<evhTap> But there are so few chat channels on this server
<Pelo> tgm4883, I didn'T state a problem,  I came to ask for the correct options for cp,  I was going to install lubuntu instead
<evhTap> Do any of you know any?
<k1l_> evhTap: please read the bots message
<tgm4883> Pelo: ah ok.
<Pelo> Jordan_U, mostly it'S just missing apps and stuff that won'T update
<nacc> Pelo: 'hidden' is not a thing to cp, use recursive copy with the right paths
<tgm4883> Pelo: IDK about cp, but I'd use rsync
<evhTap> Alright thanks
<evhTap> leave
<tgm4883> Pelo: have you tried 'cp -R'
<nacc> Pelo: details will help, what applications are missing, or won't update?
<Pelo> tgm4883, yes it's still idling,  no verbose or anything , bit worrysome if you ask me
<nacc> Pelo: did you just run `cp -R`? or apropriate parameters?
<Pelo> nacc, right now I'm chatting with xchat-gnome because xchat is missing from the new repos...
<k1l_> Pelo: cp doesnt do output in standard mode. just wait for it to exit.
<tgm4883> Pelo: well I don't think cp tells you what it's doing by default. I'd do a 'rsync -av'
<k1l_> Pelo: xchat is dead. use hexchat instead
<tgm4883> Pelo: xchat is gone
<Jordan_U> Pelo: How did you upgrade?
<tgm4883> Pelo: it's no longer in development
<Pelo> nacc, sudo cp -R /home/jean /Downloads
<u0_a240> weechat is better
<Pelo> wuttt ? noooOoo!!!!!!
 * Pelo just found his cp error ,  /mnt/Downloads ...
<Pelo> Jordan_U, , I upgraded online   ...manager -d
<nacc> Pelo: did you read what the '-d' flag does?
<k1l_> Pelo: -d is for "developer".
<tgm4883> Pelo: Any other apps missing?
<u0_a240> only IT guys use CLI Irc Client
<Pelo> nacc,  I thought -d was equivalent to dist-upgrade
<Niki_> I want screensaver
<Niki_> Unity
<Jordan_U> Pelo: It's short for --devel-release.
<tgm4883> which IMO is a bit of a misnomer
<Pelo> tgm4883, not that I have noticed so far,  I haven'T used my box as a working comp very much this past year,  mostly just as a download server
<k1l_> Pelo: there are too many bad guys in the internet blindly telling others "to just use -d". but its not a good advice
<Jordan_U> Pelo: Not a good idea to guess atwhat short options to important commands mean, though this is a common mistake.
<tgm4883> Pelo: Ok then, you also mentioned stuff that wasn't updating?
<Pelo> Jordan_U, I know, It's just been a while,
<Niki_> HOw to install Screensaver Unity?
 * Pelo use to be a big man in this channel,  even had ops for a couple of days
<sailingteam4> td
<sailingteam4> motd
<OerHeks> Pelo, oh, just a volunteer, like the rest of us?
<Pelo> OerHeks, yep
<Pelo> tgm4883, , gime me a minute to locate the info
<Niki_> Unity screensaver where get?
<tgm4883> Niki_: you mean gnome-screensaver?
<OerHeks> !info gnome-screensaver
<ubottu> gnome-screensaver (source: gnome-screensaver): GNOME screen saver and locker. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.1-7ubuntu4 (xenial), package size 90 kB, installed size 416 kB
<Pelo> tgm4883, I thnk I might have resolved that part of the issue,  the can't uprade stuff seems to be gone
<Niki_> ANy screensaver
<tgm4883> Pelo: so then it's all working now?
<Niki_> Any good screensaver
<Pelo> tgm4883, apparently
<OerHeks> best screensavers go blanc.
<tgm4883> Pelo: great :)
<Pelo> gtg,  ;luynch ready
<tgm4883> OerHeks: debatable
<Pelo> thanks for the info on the upgrade
<OerHeks> tgm4883, true, else i called it not saving, but protecting
<Guest2098> Fresh install of Ubuntu 14.04 with Catalyst 15.10, just installed it yesterday. Left my computer alone for 20 minutes, and when I came back, Xorg had crashed, the computer was totally unresponsive showing a black screen with a blinking terminal cursor.
<Guest2098> Graphics drivers seem to be working fine. Games run perfectly, no issues other than that random crash. Before installing Ubuntu, I was on Arch for 3 months and never had a single crash.
<Jordan_U> Guest2098: Why did you install 14.04 rather than 16.04? The open ati drivers in 16.04 are quite good for most cards.
<ioria> Guest2098, have you rebooted ?
<Guest2098> Joran_U: I need fglrx to play Divinity: Original Sin. Open drivers still aren't up to par yet, and AMDGPU Pro isn't supported on the R9 270X
<Guest2098> ioria: Since I installed the graphics drivers? Yes, multiple times.
<ioria> Guest2098, no, since the crash
<Guest2098> ioria: Yes. The computer was unusable after the crash.
<ioria> Guest2098, ok, open a console ?
<Guest2098> ioria: I tried ctrl+alt+backspace to kill X session. And I tried ctrl+alt+f2 to get a fallback terminal. It was 100% unresponsive. Couldn't even get the caps lock light on my keyboard to respond.
<Guest2098> ioria: I have a terminal open.
<Yuri4_> is it possible to see what command I ran on server since it creation?
<EriC^^> Yuri4_: "history"
<EriC^^> last 2000 commands
<EriC^^> Yuri4_: /var/log/auth.log* all commands ran by sudo
<ioria> Guest2098, you can type commands ?   like cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<Guest2098> ioria: Just checked the Xorg log. The error that caused the crash was "Not enough video memory to allocate primary surface (frame buffer).
<Jordan_U> Yuri4_: Note that for various unfortunate reasons many commands won't actuakky end up in history by defualt, especially if you use more than one interactive shell at a time.
<Guest2098> ioria: I will pastebin it
<Guest2098> ioria: http://www.hastebin.com/mawepipudo.txt
<ioria> Guest2098,  how did you installi it ?  fglrx or amd-driver-installer ?
<Guest2098> ioria: I followed the instructions here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/704177/how-to-install-radeon-crimson-15-11-15-30-1025-in-ubuntu-15-04
<Guest2098> ioria: Installed the prerequisites, built a deb from AMD's installer, and then installed the deb with dpkg
<ioria> Guest2098,  i see
<Guest2098> ioria: http://www.hastebin.com/utubesaxeh.txt
<Guest2098> ioria: Sorry, I thought I had already sent that.
<ioria> Guest2098,  well, you first try Additional Driver then explore other solutions ....
<Guest2098> ioria: The Additional Drivers dialogue doesn't install the latest version. Unless it's been updated since the last time I checked? I haven't used Ubuntu as my primary os in a while.
<ioria> Guest2098, maybe you have to unistall that
<Guest2098> ioria: Uninstall what?
<ioria> Guest2098,  you ran this , right ? sudo ./amd-driver-installer-15.30.1025-x86.x86_64.run
<Guest2098> ioria: There were no previously installed drivers to uninstall. As I said, it was a fresh install. I installed Ubuntu, and then the first thing I did was install Catalyst.
<Guest2098> ioria: No, I ran sudo ./amd-driver-installer-15.30.1025-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/trusty
<Guest2098> Then 'sudo dpkg -i fglrx*.deb'
<ioria> Guest2098,  yes, i mean you ran that installer ...
<ioria> Guest2098,   can you paste dpkg -l | grep  fglrx*
<Guest2098> dpkg -l | grep  fglrx* gives me no result, but if I remove the asterisk
<Guest2098> ii  fglrx                                     2:15.300-0ubuntu1                          amd64        Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators
<Guest2098> ii  fglrx-amdcccle                            2:15.300-0ubuntu1                          amd64        Catalyst Control Center for the AMD graphics accelerators
<Guest2098> ii  fglrx-core                                2:15.300-0ubuntu1                          amd64        Minimal video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators
<Guest2098> ii  fglrx-dev                                 2:15.300-0ubuntu1                          amd64        Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators (devel files)
<Guest2098> ioria: Sorry, should have pastebinned that
<ioria> Guest2098,   yep
<ioria> Guest2098,   well,  if not working you can   sudo apt-get purge fglrx*   (with *)    and reboot
<Guest2098> ioria: It's working fine now, I just don't know when it's going to crash again like that. Thanks for trying to help. I'm going to put up a thread on the Phoronix forums.
<ioria> Guest2098,   ok
<HeyThere> rather odd question. what's the actual name of the pie slice button (inet) and gear button (shutdown) in the top right corner in ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> HeyThere  'on/off button'
<Niki_> I installed Mate screensaver but int not work on Unity!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<OerHeks> Niki_, we didn't suggest that
<Niki_> I want screensaver
<OerHeks> gnome-screensaver works
<Niki_> ok
<MonkeyDust> a screensaver is something you don't see, because you're not at your desk or not working
<Niki_> How to install ?
<Niki_> gnome-screensaver
<Niki_>  gnome-screensaver   (gnome-screensaver:2795): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-widgets.css:3645:34: 'theme_selected_bg_color' is not a valid color name  ** (gnome-screensaver:2795): WARNING **: screensaver already running in this session
<OerHeks> you might want to install synaptic first, detailed softwarecenter
<Niki_> ???
<OerHeks> oh, remove that mate thingy first, i guess
<EriC^^> Niki_: what are yout rying to do?
<Niki_> how ?
<Niki_> I want screensaver Unity
<EriC^^> Niki_: type gnome-screensaver-command -l
<ioria> gnome-screensaver is installed by default iirc
<Niki_> I now removed it
<EriC^^> ok
<OerHeks> ioria, nope, optional
<ioria> OerHeks, really ? odd
<ioria> i don't remember to have installed it...
<OerHeks> there are energy schemes, that work simular
<tgm4883> its installed by default
<OerHeks> .. oh it is
<tgm4883> yea
<OerHeks> !info gnome-screensaver
<ubottu> gnome-screensaver (source: gnome-screensaver): GNOME screen saver and locker. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.1-7ubuntu4 (xenial), package size 90 kB, installed size 416 kB
<OerHeks> that got me off track
 * tgm4883 wonders where that optional comes from
<tgm4883> !info unity
<ubottu> unity (source: unity): Interface designed for efficiency of space and interaction.. In component main, is optional. Version 7.4.0+16.04.20160526.1-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 1579 kB, installed size 6804 kB
<tgm4883> well there you go :)
<EriC^^> !info linux-generic
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.24.25 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 11 kB
<EriC^^> :D
<Niki_> gnome-screensaver  (gnome-screensaver:3684): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-widgets.css:3645:34: 'theme_selected_bg_color' is not a valid color name  ** (gnome-screensaver:3684): WARNING **: screensaver already running in this session
<EriC^^> Niki_: even if you removed it, it's running in memory
<tgm4883> Niki_: are you trying to run that from the command line?
<Niki_> yes
<ioria> i read something about this  pkg, and that, in few words, it's not a screen-saver anymore ...
<EriC^^> one way is to remove the ram, the other is to do kill gnome-terminal
<EriC^^> (j/k)
<Niki_> kill gnome-terminal bash: kill: gnome-terminal: arguments must be process or job IDs
<EriC^^> Niki_: try pkill gnome-terminal
<EriC^^> sorry
<EriC^^> pkill gnome-screensaver
<Niki_> terminal closed
<Niki_> nothing no write
<EriC^^> Niki_: try ps aux | grep gnome-screensaver
<Niki_>  3786  0.0  0.0  21296  1020 pts/5    S+   22:16   0:00 grep --color=auto gnome-screensaver
<EriC^^> it's gone
<Niki_> killall?
<nme_> hi all
<EriC^^> no, that's the grep command itself
<nme_> i got issue with ssh key that whenever i rebooted the server, it refused my key, but once i had logged in using password from the console of the server, it is ok again
<nme_> is there any possible way that would cause the issue
<Niki_> EriC?
<EriC^^> yes?
<Niki_> ANd ?
<EriC^^> Niki_: what are you trying to do?
<Niki_> I want rin screensaver
<Niki_> run
<EriC^^> Niki_: i gave you the command earlier, "gnome-screensaver-command -l"
<Niki_> logouy
<Niki_> logiut
<Niki_> logout
<Niki_> :)
<EriC^^> set it not to ask for a password
<EriC^^> hold on
<Niki_> yes i enter it and I here
<EriC^^> settings > brightness & lock
<EriC^^> remove the lock
<EriC^^> it actually still asks for the password, must be a bug
<EriC^^> in a terminal type xset s <seconds before screensaver comes on>
<EriC^^> and put that command in the startup apps
<nme_> i got issue with ssh key that whenever i rebooted the server, it refused my key, but once i had logged in using password from the console of the server, it is ok again
<nme_> is there any possible way that would cause the issue
<Niki_> type xset s <seconds before screensaver comes on> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<Niki_> xset s <seconds before screensaver comes on> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<Niki_> xset s   --- nothing no  write
<EriC^^> xset s 60
<EriC^^> screensaver after 1 min
<Niki_> ok i wait
<EriC^^> you can put whatever you like
<Niki_> its work!
<Niki_> And what autorun?
<EriC^^> go to the dash and type startup
<Niki_> startup startup: command not found
<Niki_> dash $ startup startup: command not founddash: 1: startup: not found $
<Niki_> EriC^^, &
<Niki_> EriC^^, no work
<EriC^^> Niki_: type gnome-session-properties
<Niki_> yes gui
<Niki_> all activated
<EriC^^> add a command
<Niki_> Gnome software?
<EriC^^> click on add
<Niki_> ok
<Niki_> And?
<EriC^^> put the command where it says command
<Niki_> I added xset s 60
<Niki_> all good?
<_3925> I just installed Ubuntu on my Windows XP PC. My problem is I can't connect to an Ethernet connection.
<Niki_> i rebooting
<EriC^^> Niki_: ok
<_3925> When I run netstat -nr, there are no entries
<_3925> And when I try to add the router IP (using route add default gw <the IP>), I get the error SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable
<hispeed67> i just got a SAS raid controller. can i use sata drives with it?
<_3925> I just installed Ubuntu on my Windows XP PC. My problem is I can't connect to an Ethernet connection. When I run netstat -nr, there are no entries.
<_3925> And when I try to add the router IP (using route add default gw <the IP>), I get the error SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable
<Niki_> EriC^^,  Work but If I Watch Youtube it also work :(
<EriC^^> Niki_: put it about 5mins or so
<Niki_> EriC^^,  And films 90 min?
<EriC^^> Niki_: make a script that disables it and put it to a shortcut key
<Niki_> EriC^^,  And in Windows why all work?
<EriC^^> Niki_: cause :D
<Niki_> just cause
<Niki_> ok
<k101010> hi
<Niki_> And why screensaver GUI not work?
<Niki_> EriC^^, And why screensaver GUI not work?
<k101010> does anyone have any idea, why would "sudo lshw" detect my 2x8 ram sticks, but when using "free -m" or "top" et cetera
<k101010> I only seem to be using one stick (8gb)
<EriC^^> Niki_: save this as a script http://paste.ubuntu.com/17819634/
<Niki_> EriC^^, And why screensaver GUI not work?
<EriC^^> Niki_: test it and if it doesn't work let me know
<EriC^^> Niki_: what screensaver gui?
<Niki_> no run
<EriC^^> Niki_: it needs the password all the time it seems
<Niki_> In Gnome it run with GUI
<sabrehagen> hi all, every 90 seconds or so any key i press repeats e.g . shoppppppppppppping (if i typed shopping). how do i trace why this is occurring? it happens intermittently.
<MonkeyDust> sabrehagen  clean your keyboard
<Niki_> EriC^^, every second?
<EriC^^> Niki_: there's a mistake http://paste.ubuntu.com/17819767/
<EriC^^> Niki_: the gui screensaver asks for a password, there's other screensavers you can install though too
<Niki_> EriC^^,   gnome-screensaver-command -l  I entered passwd in logout screen then enter but I not see screensaver GUI
<EriC^^> Niki_: you want the settings for the screensaver?
<Niki_> EriC^^,   gnome-screensaver GUI just not work
<Niki_> yes
<Niki_> GUI
<EriC^^> Niki_: in unity there are no settings
<EriC^^> there's xscreensaver, try installing it and check it out
<Niki_> but gnome have it
<Niki_> EriC^^,   gnome-screensaver's packages with the GUI?
<nme_> anyone available to assist me on ssh issue ?
<EriC^^> Niki_: what?
<MonkeyDust> nme_  ask your question in one line and wait
<EriC^^> Niki_: that's the xscreensaver program, it's separate of gnome-screensaver
<Niki_> EriC^^,   gnome-screensaver have own GUI?
<EriC^^> Niki_: no, it doesn't
<Niki_> bad
<EriC^^> it hasn't had a gui since ages i think
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> bad ubuntu bad
<EriC^^> o/
<nme_> i got issue with ssh key that whenever i rebooted the server, it refused my key, but once i had logged in using password from the console of the server, it is ok again
<Niki_> Mint is good
<MonkeyDust> Niki_  what's the outcome of   cat /etc/issue
<EriC^^> install it then
<nme_> MonkeyDust:  I had asked the question several times, but seems no reply for  around half an hour
<MonkeyDust> nme_  repeat it every 10-15 minutes, until someone enters who can help
<Niki_> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS \n \l
<nme_> MonkeyDust Thanks for your advise
<Dinosaurio> Okay, British people, you have now 10 minutes to leave this channel
<HackerII> cheers
<HeyThere> odd question: does microsoft limit people (features, etc) who use outlook.com on other os (such as linux/ubuntu) or other browsers (such as firefox)?
<teward> HeyThere: that's a question for Microsoft, we can't really answer that with certainty here I don't think
<akik> HeyThere: no, firefox on ubuntu is ok
<HeyThere> thanks!
<HeyThere> was considering switching to tutanota or protonmail, but i can't afford to end in spam folders. some companies throw mail from free mail providers (except gmail.com and outlook.com) automatically in trash it seems. anyone else experient this? (ok, im way off-topic now. ill shut up.)
<ubuntu189> Hi all, I am having some trouble with the upstart script, i am unable to use command subsitution there
<ubuntu189> For example i cant use env abc=${test -f somefile}
<dbacc> hey! how do I turn off frequency scaling? I have a 2nd gen i7, speedstep is turned off in the BIOS and cpus are using the performance governor.
<EriC^^> !upstart | ubuntu189
<ubottu> ubuntu189: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<jessejames182> I had a quick question.
<Bashing-om> jessejames182: And ? The question resolved it's self ?
<jessejames182> I installed the gnome DE the other day and now when I boot into Ubuntu I get taken to the shell briefly before it loads the login
<jessejames182> It's resolved itself slightly, lol
<jessejames182> Maybe 3-10 seconds long before it loads.
<Bashing-om> jessejames182: What release ? systemd just making the system adjustments ?
<jessejames182> I have 16.04 right now, loaded onto my alienware 14 (2013) model
<jessejames182> I had to re-install when I tried installing KDE and it just wrecked the system.
<Bashing-om> jessejames182: Ouch on wrecking .. when you remove " quiet splash" in grub .. one then sees the boot messages .. anything of interest in these boot messages ?
<jessejames182> Yeah I'm having trouble remembering what it says verbatim but something about a disk error on /sdb
<jessejames182> grub is on /sdb
<ubuntu189> so how do i set environment variable from upstart script? The value of the variable depends on a command
<askhader> What does cron use on Ubuntu to send e-mail?
<Bashing-om> jessejames182: Verify /etc/fstab UUIDs with what ' sudo blkid -c /dev/null -o list ' ( to have a fresh lost )  reports for system devices ??
<Bashing-om> lost/list*
<jessejames182> Bashig-om: ok, I haven't tried updating and installing grub again on that drive to see if that helps either.
<Bashing-om> jessejames182: Check the UUIDs 1st .. see what the sytem is setting up .
<jlf> hi #ubuntu, my attempts to run a vendor-supplied (non-apt) dynamically linked 32-bit tool on my 64-bit xenial vm are failing, apparently due to the absence of ld-linux.so.2 -- and fwict the ia32-libs package no longer exists.  anyone have suggestions?
<jessejames182> Bashig-om: alright, I don't have the pc with me currently I'll run it when I get home
<jinxi1> any one having trouble with lynda.com in Google chrome? The videos are playing.
<Bashing-om> jlf: Do not know about that as http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=ld-linux.so.2&mode=exactfilename&suite=xenial&arch=any shows the 32 bit package ??
<Li> how can I control the number of workspaces directly from ubuntu configuation files without having to downlaod/install any tools? I want three workspaces instead of the default four.
<Bashing-om> jessejames182: K. we be here when ever .
<Osirus126X> yoo
<Osirus126> hey
<Osirus126> nice mane
<jessejames182> Bashing-om: appreciate you fam
<Osirus126> name
<Osirus126X> hey
<jlf> Bashing-om: ah, thanks.  i searched for ia32-libs but it didn't occur to me to search for the specific file, derp.  anyway, after installing libc6:i386 i was rewarded with a new error to chase... cheers :)
<Bashing-om> jlf: Well, if you are chasing compilation difficulties .. chances are while thus occupied, will not go to jail :)
<jinxi1> can some ne helps me?
<jinxi1> any one having trouble with lynda.com in Google chrome? The videos are not playing.
<jlf> we can only hope..
<neiza> ola
<OerHeks> jinxi1, cannot test it, no free video's, but they have a helpdesk http://www.lynda.com/support/faq.aspx?category=187&subcategory=188&faq=3960
<jinxi1> OerHeks: it works fine on firefox
<Li> amazingly worthless how many questions someone can ask here!!!
<OerHeks> jinxi1, so, then you have no issue, great.
<jinxi1> OerHeks: I prefer chrome
<aaaaa> When will X be replaced in Ubuntu?
<jatt> what's wrong with X?
<aaaaa> it's old
<tgm4883> aaaaa: so is Linux
<OerHeks> aaaaa, do a post on askubuntu, ask someone to write one
<OerHeks> ... wait, mir
<_3925> I just installed Ubuntu onto my Windows XP PC. I can't connect to the internet through Ethernet.
<_3925> When I run netstat -nr, there are no entries
<_3925> And when I try to add my router IP to the routing table, I get the error SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable
<tgm4883> _3925: do you have an ip address? How does your IP address get set?
<tgm4883> _3925: how did you install?
<_3925> When it was running XP it had one. I don't know how it got set
<tgm4883> _3925: How did you add your router IP to the routing table?
<_3925> I ran "route add default gw" and then the IP of my router
<tgm4883> _3925: Ok, how did you install ubuntu?
<_3925> I used Universal USB Installer 1.9.6.5 to put Ubuntu 16.04 onto a flash drive. Then I installed it after rebooting the computer.
<genii> So not wubi
<tgm4883> _3925: ok, what is the output of 'ip a' and 'route'
<tgm4883> _3925: probably be best for you to take a picture of the screen and upload it somewhere
<_3925> $ ip a 1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 65536 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN group default qlen 1     link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00     inet 127.0.0.1/8 scope host lo        valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever     inet6 ::1/128 scope host         valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever 2: enp0s25: <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state DOWN group default qlen 1000     link/ether 00:
<_3925> Oh formatting. Let me put that on pastebin
<_3925> http://pastebin.com/sE0nMGEU, output of ip a and route
<tgm4883> _3925: yea you don't have an IP address, this is a standard ubuntu install? Not xubuntu/kubuntu/ubuntu server/ubuntu mate?
<akik>  
<_3925> It was standart
<_3925> *standard
<akik> _3925: it says no-carrier. check your cabling and router
<_3925> Ok
<genii> "no carrier" seems to indicate wiring
<_3925> FACEPALM
<_3925> It's always hardware, isn't it
<aruns> Hi, having issues with XFCE.
<_3925> Thanks, guys. Ethernet plugged in. Working
<aruns> Running Ubuntu 14.04 on 11 year old Dell Latitude D610.
<aruns> Installed XFCE as am currently running Unity.
<aruns> Which is very demanding for older hardware AFAIK.
<assa758> Hi, on ubuntu 16.04, my machine don't support 24bit colors on terminal apps (termite, gnome-terminal). how to debug? what subsystem/lib is responsilb for this?
<Selcag> HELLO
<aruns> Selcag: Hi.
<aruns> No need to shout lol.
<Selcag> :D
<A124> How do I get berkeley db on ubuntu?
<A124> Tried seaching on net, no luck and synaptic is broken
<OerHeks> !info db
<ubottu> Package db does not exist in xenial
<OerHeks> indeed, notin xenial 16.04 ... https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/db
<OerHeks> nor wily
<dax> "(From Debian) ROM; Obsoleted by db5.3; Debian bug #796881
<ubottu> Debian bug 796881 in ftp.debian.org "RM: db -- ROM; Obsoleted by db5.3" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/796881
<dax> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/db5.3
<A124> Hmm, thanks.
<aruns> Hi.
<aruns> I have installed XFCE.
<ubuntu888> hello
<aruns> Using sudo-apt get install xfce4
<jatt> xfce is great
<aruns> Does anyone know how I can get a network icon up?
<ubuntu888> My floppy drive is stuck busy
<jatt> I love it ❤️
<aruns> So I can see wireless conneciton status.
<aruns> *connection
<ubuntu888> HELP
<aruns> jatt: Yeah, I'm running an 11 year old Dell Latitude D610, so much less resource intensive than Unity lol.
<ubuntu888> MY FLOPPY DRIVE IS BUSY FOREVER
<jatt> right
<aruns> Why do you have a floppy drive? ^
<ubuntu888> AND IM ON A OLD COMPUTER I BUILT MYSELF
<A124> ubuntu888 If it's forever then it must be forever, no help there.
<aruns> I am afraid I am not from the days of floppy drives.
<A124> is there troll report command?
<ubuntu888> CAN U HELP ME PUT MY FLOPPY DRIVE ON SLEEP
<MonkeyDust> caps
<jatt> just ask an admin to kick him out 🖕
<tgm4883> Lets stay on topic shall we
<MonkeyDust> !troll
 * dax tosses Drone` a botsnack
<dax> problem solved
<ubuntuineedhelp> Hello
<dax> hello again
<ubuntuineedhelp> I need help
<ubuntuineedhelp> My ####ing floppy drive
<dax> i gathered. can you try without allcaps this time?
<ubuntuineedhelp> Ok
<jatt> nobody uses floppy drives
<tgm4883> jatt: not helpful
<ubuntuineedhelp> I have a 1.44 floppy disk in the drive
<tatertots> hello everyone
<nuno_nunes> ubuntuineedhelp, is a desativate to floppy drive in bios
<nuno_nunes> :
<nuno_nunes> :)
<ubuntuineedhelp> Floppy drive is detected
<A124> I got pc with floppy actually few cm from me
<ubuntuineedhelp> @nuno_nunes
<nuno_nunes> in bios desativated is a not detected
<nuno_nunes> :)
<ubuntuineedhelp> Bios says its activated and ubuntu detects it
<ubuntuineedhelp> Im trying to format it but it freezed up
<nuno_nunes> is a floppy i not used at 13 years
<nuno_nunes> :D
<ubuntuineedhelp> Yes its a floppy
<ubuntuineedhelp> Help!!!
<tgm4883> !patience ubuntuineedhelp
<tgm4883> !patience | ubuntuineedhelp
<ubottu> ubuntuineedhelp: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<OerHeks> maybe this page is any help, udisks --mount /dev/sd<something> --mount-fstype=vfat > http://askubuntu.com/questions/168597/how-do-i-use-a-floppy-drive-in-ubuntu
<OerHeks> long time no see, floppy users
<nuno_nunes> using floppy because?
<tatertots> have you tried a known good floppy disc?
<Jordan_U> ubuntuineedhelp: How are you trying to "format" it?
<nuno_nunes> tatertots
<nuno_nunes> lol
<tatertots> does your floppy drive read/write any other discs?
<Jordan_U> ubuntuineedhelp: What do you need a floppy disk for?
<d0n0x> someone knows about Ubuntu @ Asus G552vw laptop?
<tatertots> d0n0x proceed with your question please
<d0n0x> okay sec
<tatertots> d0n0x what are you trying to do ? let's see if we can figure out why you're not able to do it
<Joad> hello
<tatertots> Hi there Joad
<Joad> just started looking into linux today, somebody pointed me to lubuntu.  (I think, ~90% sure) I downloaded an ISO of it and burned it to a usb.  can anyone recommend a good tutorial for how to actually boot with the thing?
<tgm4883> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<tgm4883> hmm
<uruka> Hello
<tgm4883> guess that doesn't help
<Joad> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Joad> no i think it does idk tho
<Joad> ty man
<OerHeks> It all depends on your bios, howto set boot from usb
<tgm4883> Joad: booting it would depend on your computer. You need to tell it to boot from a USB
<uruka> How to replace via terminal in text stringA\stringB to stringA\stringC
<OerHeks> some bios versions require 2 settings, bootorder and bootdevice
<tgm4883> uruka: sed
<tgm4883> !info sed
<ubottu> sed (source: sed): The GNU sed stream editor. In component main, is required. Version 4.2.2-7 (xenial), package size 136 kB, installed size 304 kB
<uruka> i try this command
<uruka> grep -rl 'stringA\\stringB' ./path | xargs sed -i "s/stringA\\stringB//stringA\\stringC/g";
<uruka> but not success
<Joad> yeah i keep trying to get to boot menu but cant. rebooting in a sec but this time going to try to change boot order.  ty for help
<uruka> the problem is the problem is something about the backslash
<uruka> I will make more research because I have not found anything yet
<tgm4883> uruka: can you just s/StringB/StringC/g ?
<tgm4883> and why do you have xargs in there?
<tgm4883> uruka: what exactly are you trying to do?
<jmadero> hi all - I'm trying to change expiration of a subkey for gpg and can't figure out how to do it. Primary key doesn't expire in 2018 but subkey expired a month ago - help appreciated
<monte_cristo> hi, i did the thing i'm not supposed to do, and tried to upgrade from 15.10 wily to 16.04 Xenial using dist-upgrade
<monte_cristo> it now tells me that systemd could not be upgraded
<monte_cristo> i'm worried that if i restart now then my machine won't boot
<d0n0x> i tried to install on my Asus G552vw ubuntu 1604 few weeks ago,installed success with some flags in the grub like nomodeset and etc,after some time the machine just getting freezed and had alot of problems with TouchPad and also Nvidia Drivers,someone know what i can do? many thanks
 * tgm4883 facepalm
<monte_cristo> i tried doing `sudo apt-get upgrade -f` now, it is downloading a lot of stuff..
<tgm4883> monte_cristo: and why did you do that when you knew you weren't supposed to?
<monte_cristo> i guess i did it for the thrill of potentially breaking my install :)
<tgm4883> monte_cristo: fair enough. Upgrade that way comes with the Oklahoma warranty
<tatertots> reboot and find out what will happen....i'm thrilled to find out too :)
<tgm4883> monte_cristo: hope you have a live cd/usb handy
<winston2k> i cant stand the suspense
<tatertots> since it was all for grins and giggles ..let's reboot that machine and see the results :P
<WhiteNight> Hello, for creating ISO -> USB_Disk using the dd command, is there a recommendation of what bs size one should use? I generally use 20M which I picked up from a general linux blogsite, thanks
<d0n0x> i tried to install on my Asus G552vw ubuntu 1604 few weeks ago,installed success with some flags in the grub like nomodeset and etc,after some time the machine just getting freezed and had alot of problems with TouchPad and also Nvidia Drivers,someone know what i can do? many thanks
<OerHeks> WhiteNight, 4M would be fine, and do not forget sync after dd
<EriC^^> WhiteNight: that's fine, +1 for sync
<WhiteNight> Thanks EriC^^ , OerHeks .... why is sync necessary? I don't recall using that ever, never had any issues though
<EriC^^> WhiteNight: little tip, you can use status=progress bs=4M for a progress
<OerHeks> i mention it as it is a way to check if t completed.
<OerHeks> ah apt improved with progress too indeed
<monte_cristo> its going to be about 15 minutes with all the stuff its downloading... will report back :)
<EriC^^> WhiteNight: if you remove the usb, there might still be stuff not written yet still in the cache, sync writes everything in the cache
<tatertots> d0n0x do you have any of those problems when booted to livecd/liveusb?
<WhiteNight> Oh the cache thing. Right. Although, if I don't remove the USB immediately after dd completes, then I believe cache is cleaned up? If  yes, how can I determine what is the disk/mem cache time period/timeout/queue.. ?
<EriC^^> WhiteNight: no idea about that
<OerHeks> WhiteNight, no one can answer that
<WhiteNight> Ouch :-) Anyways, thanks a lot for your precious time and the info
<OerHeks> have fun :-)
<EriC^^> WhiteNight: no problem
<bprompt> WhiteNight:     you don't happen to use Conky or have it installed by any chance?  reason why I say that, is because in Conky, you can just check the I/O reads and writes, and the Writes will show lots of activity when "dd" is really done
<WhiteNight> bprompt, I am not a fan of Conky, I generally resort to CLI. Now if conky can show those stats, I believe I can definitely pull that up from the system as well, since Conky is just an interface and it uses system data
<bprompt> WhiteNight:    well, you can always just use "lsof" to check if "dd" is "using" the device still
<WhiteNight> yes, true
<WhiteNight> thanks bprompt I will dig into it
<bprompt> WhiteNight:   I use indicator-multiload, which sits on the systray, and I check the I/O writes, and when it hits 0 bytes almost steady, I know "dd" is really done
<conartist> frequently getting this error on apt update "W: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/InRelease  Could not connect to archive.canonical.com:80 (91.189.92.191), connection timed out [IP: 91.189.92.191 80]"
<bprompt> !info indicator-multiload | WhiteNight
<ubottu> WhiteNight: indicator-multiload (source: indicator-multiload): Graphical system load indicator for CPU, ram, etc.. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4-0ubuntu4 (xenial), package size 140 kB, installed size 917 kB
<WhiteNight> tx again bprompt Will definitely check it out, no harm in trying :)
<longbaugh> echo >> to a file is append? whats the difference with echo > and echo >>
<bprompt> longbaugh:    > creates, >> appends
<conartist> longbaugh: echo with single > will over write all contents
<conartist> longbaugh: whereas single > will add to the very end of file
<EriC^^> ^ he means double >>
 * bprompt hands conartist  an extra ">"
<longbaugh> >> means what
<conartist> EriC^^: yes double > sorry :P
<EriC^^> longbaugh: append to
<bprompt> unless he meant to "con" longbaugh , but possibly not
<conartist> longbaugh: double >> appends...
<longbaugh> oh ok
<longbaugh> thanks
<Wicaeed> When using LVM, if I have a volume group that is using 80GB of 100GB total on the physical volume that is a member of that volume group, when I add add a new physical volume of 100GB to my volume group, then expand a logical volume to occupy space that exists on the new physical volume, at one point does new data start to get written to the new physical volume member?
<Wicaeed> Sorry if that's a kind of convoluted question :o
<conartist> Wicaeed: yes your LVM will expand to 200GB and the data will populate on second physical disk, once the first disk fills up
<Wicaeed> okay, that's logical :)
<Wicaeed> Thanks!
<conartist> Wicaeed: ur welcome
<conartist> somebody look into my problem plzzz
<k1l_> conartist: sounds like a routing/dns issue from your ISP
<conartist> k1l_: only to one server??
<k1l_> conartist: that ip work here
<conartist> k1l_: archive.ubuntu.com resolved to 3 differnet ips.. n ip getting ping from all ov them
<k1l_> yes, there are loadbalancer with a big bunch of mirrors.
<k1l_> do you use a proxy server?
<k1l_> or vpn?
<conartist> nops
<conartist> nothing..
<conartist> connected directly
<Jordan_U> conartist: tracepath 92.191 80]"
<conartist> Jordan_U: oki w8
<Jordan_U> conartist: In case it wasn't cear that was a mis-copied ip, "tracepath 91.189.92.191"
<conartist> Jordan_U: yes i fixed it n performing it
<conartist> okay it dropped after 6 hopps
<Jordan_U> conartist: Is that 6th hop still a router managed by your ISP?
<conartist> Jordan_U: yess seems though
<monsterjamp> Hello has anyone used snapcraft?
<Jordan_U> conartist: Strongly suggests a problem on your ISP's end then.
<conartist> its actually on this source entry only.. "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu xenial partner"
<shrugs> is there a way to direct message in this chat?
<conartist> Jordan_U: yeah im convinced
<Bashing-om> !pm | shrugs
<ubottu> shrugs: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<bprompt> shrugs:   come again?
<monsterjamp> When I run my snap I get the following error "Bad system call"  and here's further debug logs http://paste.ubuntu.com/17827594/
<conartist> Jordan_U: is there any other direct mirror to this?
<Jordan_U> conartist: Probably. If you need it working now (I expect this will work itself out soon) it's easy enough to just change to the au or any other local mirror in your sources.list .
<tatertots> I bought an ubuntu tshirt .....just wanted to share that...it's not really off topic since it's an ubuntu tshirt
<d0n0x> tatertots: yea same as installed machine
<k1l_> tatertots: this channel is technical ubuntu support only. for all other chat use #ubuntu-offtopic . thanks
<conartist> Jordan_U: i did that.. but this specific entry in sources.list doesnt get updated.. thats y i asked here
<monsterjamp> Does anyone have experience with snaps?
<k1l_> monsterjamp: at least the guys in #snappy
<monsterjamp> I was asking questions in there and a few guys were answering them but then they left and it's completely dead there :/
 * conartist okay im leaving this issue to resolve itself
<HaydarOzturk34> hello guys.
<HaydarOzturk34> I need a lot of help. First my screen is too close to me and options are changed it only allows me
<HaydarOzturk34> 1024 768
<HaydarOzturk34> but its too close to me I have a big screen
<HaydarOzturk34> I've tried to change the settings because I am having problem with Xen 4.4-amd64
<HaydarOzturk34> everytime I open my computer it shows ubuntu, advanced ubuntu, xen options like that
<tatertots> Hello Haydar
<HaydarOzturk34> what can I do :(
<tatertots> Haydar so 1024x768 is the only desktop resolution you can use?
<HaydarOzturk34> yes tatertots
<HaydarOzturk34> do you know a solution tatertots ?
<tatertots> Haydar what hardware do you have?
<tatertots> tell us more about your computer
<HaydarOzturk34> okey wait
<Hinjes> Hello, I just started using Ubuntu this afternoon and my keyboard isn't being recognized. Does anyone have any suggestions?
<tatertots> onboard intel graphics or do you have amd/nvidia graphics ect.....make/model any more detail about your hardware would be nice to know
<HaydarOzturk34> Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.6, 128 bits) It show this but I don't have this I have amd raedon 7950
<HaydarOzturk34> amd radeon hd 7950 this is my model
<monte_cristo> HaydarOzturk34: that is a software renderer
<monte_cristo> actually a pretty old one
<tatertots> Ok so you have a amd 7950 you are using. thanks for that info
<monte_cristo> (Gallium llvm pipe i mean)
<tatertots> what version of ubuntu are you using?....have you tried using proprietary drivers for your amd 7950?
<HaydarOzturk34> Interesting, I don't even know what is a software renderer. I think I am gonna be here all night because I have other issues too.
<monte_cristo> HaydarOzturk34: it is part of Mesa3D
<HaydarOzturk34> I am using 14.04 and I tried that but when I try that I had to reinstall ubuntu
<HaydarOzturk34> because it killed the system
<HaydarOzturk34> It was like a blank screen and I was a new ubuntu user so I had no idea what to do
<monte_cristo> mesa is what most linuxes use when you don't have hardware accelerated graphics: http://www.mesa3d.org/intro.html
<HaydarOzturk34> I a still kind of new user.
<tatertots> @ Haydar   hmmm so when you attempted to use the proprietary drivers for your AMD 7950 it "killed" your system?
<HaydarOzturk34> by killed I mean it was frozen
<tatertots> can you provide more details about what symptoms you had during this "killing"
<tatertots> ok
<HaydarOzturk34> I couldn't open my computer. It was only a blank screen
<tatertots> so hard lockups?
<HaydarOzturk34> I think so.
<tatertots> where the mouse cursor doesn't move?
<HaydarOzturk34> monte_cristo: thank you for that info I will check out to learn more later on
<HaydarOzturk34> I am not sure but sometimes it was I guess
<monte_cristo> hmmm my system is getting wierd :(
<HaydarOzturk34> or not on the screen at all
<monte_cristo> my mouse cursor has disappeared
<monte_cristo> not a good sign for the dist-upgrade
<HaydarOzturk34> oh yeah I made a dist upgrade
<nacc> monte_cristo: dist-upgrade from what to what?
<HaydarOzturk34> it all happend after that
<nacc> HaydarOzturk34: from what to what?
<monte_cristo> nacc: i did wily to xenial
<HaydarOzturk34> What do you mean nacc?
<monte_cristo> but it got pretty screwy and probably i will need to do a full reinstall
<monte_cristo> i think my lib pthreads is fucked up somehow
<tatertots> Haydar ah so do you mean that you were able to use the proprietary drivers for your AMD 7950 without issue PRIOR to doing a dist upgrade??
<HaydarOzturk34> No the screen had changed after dist upgrade. I never had to chance to use proper drivers
<HaydarOzturk34> because I guess AMD has no driver for linux
<HaydarOzturk34> not a official one
<HaydarOzturk34> for my graphic card I gues
<tatertots> amd and nvidia have linux drivers and have had them for some time
<leonardo_> hello
<monte_cristo> i cannot compile simple programs using <thread> now
<Mikubuntu> Help. Black screen of death. On upgrade from 1404 to 1510 lub.
<monte_cristo> i get a linker error about pthread
<monte_cristo> man this is the worst distupgrade i ever did D:
<nico_n> I want to use Linux more but my Microphone isnt working.I checked alsamixer and pavucontrol.I was able to get a microphone icon in pavucontrol but its not working...
<tatertots> a full reinstall
<HaydarOzturk34> On my additional drivers division, there are three options tatertots
<monte_cristo> oh nm
<_MyStartx_> ububtu is worst in generally
<monte_cristo> i just messed up compiling it
<HaydarOzturk34> one is using x.org xserver
<HaydarOzturk34> I am using it this one
<Joad> hello again.  trying to dual boot windows 10 (current os) with lubuntu with a usb drive.  i have gotten to a point where i can pick a file from my usb to boot with.  which do i choose?
<virtuosoj> I'm getting errors when adding certain PPAs about their signing keys.  However they are programs I do really want
<virtuosoj> namely PCSX2 stable & daily ppas and the Pioneers ppa
<virtuosoj> error resembles this:
<virtuosoj> http://www.thecenter4relationships.com/3-ways-to-continue-the-celebration-after-graduation/
<virtuosoj> lol oops.
<virtuosoj> not that.
<monte_cristo> lolll
<virtuosoj> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net/rclobus/ppa/ubuntu xenial InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY E4A2A63077ED77AF
<virtuosoj> E: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/rclobus/ppa/ubuntu xenial InRelease' is not signed.
<virtuosoj> N: Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default.
<virtuosoj> N: See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details.
<squinty> !paste | virtuosoj
<ubottu> virtuosoj: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<HaydarOzturk34> can't we send private massages?
<HaydarOzturk34> tatertots:
<tarkus> `test
<virtuosoj> !pastebinit W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net/rclobus/ppa/ubuntu xenial InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY E4A2A63077ED77AF
<virtuosoj> E: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/rclobus/ppa/ubuntu xenial InRelease' is not signed.
<virtuosoj> N: Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default.
<virtuosoj> N: See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details.
<ubottu> virtuosoj: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tatertots> Haydar if you have the proprietary AMD drivers installed for your 7950...try to open the amd catylist control center
<HaydarOzturk34> It's hard to keep up with the text when screen is this close
<virtuosoj> Did you guys see the GPG error I posted? What does this mean/how can I deal with this?
<HaydarOzturk34> How can I ınstall them let's start with that?
<Ben64> virtuosoj: you need to add the key, should have been added automatically if you added the ppa how the launchpad site says to
<Joad> any advice on my comment above?
<virtuosoj> Ben64, yes I did... just like adding any other ppas
<tatertots> Haydar remind me what version of ubuntu you have
<tatertots> ?
<Ben64> virtuosoj: i mean, you didn't or it'd be working. i forget the exact syntax right now, google should be able to tell you, it's something like "wget blah.blah/E4A2A63077ED77AF -O- | sudo apt-key add"
<HaydarOzturk34> 14.04
<HaydarOzturk34> LTS
<virtuosoj> Ben64, hm it didn't have any instructions like that. let me try again
<virtuosoj> now that I think of it, I actually copy/pasted the source address starting with "deb" and ending with "xenial main" into the software center's sources
<OerHeks> that mirror might be syncing, wat a few minutes and update again.
<Ben64> virtuosoj: yep, thats not how it says to add a ppa
<OerHeks> oh
<tatertots> Haydar
<OerHeks> did the update ever run without errors?
<tatertots> he additional drivers window is now incorporated in the Software & Updates application in Ubuntu 13.04  It can be launched from the command line (gnome-terminal). Press Alt F2 to run a command and then type gnome-terminal and press enter  This will launch a command line.  On the command line type software-properties-gtk it will launch Software & Updates window, the last tab on that window is the Additional Drivers tab.
<tatertots> just
<tatertots> http://askubuntu.com/questions/301543/how-to-open-the-additional-drivers-window-using-command-line
<tatertots> look at the pictures on that page
<Mikubuntu> Got grub screen went away now som output ending says VFS unable to mount root fs on unknown block 0,0
<nacc> virtuosoj: use add-apt-repository or follow the ppa's page's instructions to add them
<nacc> virtuosoj: what you did was incorrect
<virtuosoj> nacc, ty this method is working.  dumb moment on my part, I've done that before
<HaydarOzturk34> I was talking about this tatertots
<HaydarOzturk34> There are three options there
<tatertots> ok thanks Haydar
<nico_n> how to fix not working microphone ? any suggestions
<HaydarOzturk34> one is from xserver-xorg-video-ati, the other is fglrx-updates and the other is fglrx
<tatertots> out of those 3x options....how many of them have you tried?
<HaydarOzturk34> but when I first tried fglrx it gave me blank screen so I am scared and I don't know what to do
<HaydarOzturk34> If I had to reınstall my system again I could loose all my files
<HaydarOzturk34> and obviously I can't use my computer like this :/
<Mikubuntu> Lub had been buggy for several days b4 and after an update so I thought maybe time to upgrade
<tatertots> Haydar i suggest backing up all the data that is important to you....do you perform routine backups to protect your self in the event of disaster ?
<tatertots> if not ...start doing it
<HaydarOzturk34> I did that once but I can't see it on backups
<HaydarOzturk34> it says last backup was 53 days ago
<HaydarOzturk34> is that mean If I will back up now I will loose 53 of files?
<HaydarOzturk34> days of files
<monte_cristo> HaydarOzturk34: what i would recommend to do is
<Mikubuntu> I wish I had backd up but I didn't have any media
<monte_cristo> in the future, install your home directory on a separate partition
<monte_cristo> from the OS
<monte_cristo> so that you can reinstall without fear
<mickey989> hello
<tatertots> monte's suggestion is worth it's weight in gold
<OerHeks> if you don't have a backup already, your files are not important
<HaydarOzturk34> How can I do that in the future monte_cristo because I intented to get rid of all the problems today
<monte_cristo> when you are going through the installer
<monte_cristo> for ubuntu
<monte_cristo> there is a graphical tool to look at what partitions there are
<monte_cristo> they give you that because people often want to dual boot
<tatertots> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<monte_cristo> so thre would be a windows partition and a linux partition
<monte_cristo> yeah if you just read that guide
<mickey989> Im trying to open and run MNE python on ubuntu. im a beginniner, having trouble
<monte_cristo> you should be able to fiugre it out
<mickey989> can anyone help me?
<tatertots> Haydar reinstalling does not take that long, you could be done with in the hour (depending on computer of course)
<HaydarOzturk34> wish me luck guys I am saving all my files
<HaydarOzturk34> I have a pretty good computer but very dumb head :D
<tatertots> after a clean install...let's get those drivers for your amd 7950 going and get you familiar with amd catylist control center
<nacc> mickey989: `apt-get install python-mne` ?
<mickey989> let me try...
<tatertots> report back after you are at a clean install point
<HaydarOzturk34> Okey I'll be back if that driver on additional driver doesn't work
<Bashing-om> !cookie | tatertots
<ubottu> tatertots: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<mickey989> says" E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root? mine@mine-Latitude-E6400:~$
<mercury00> what channel do I ask questions about pam and pam_ldap?
<Bashing-om> tatertots: Do not forget in 16.04 there is no FGLRX driver :)
<Mikubuntu> VFS unable to mount root fs on unknown block 0,0
<nacc> mickey989: `sudo apt-get install python-mne`
<OerHeks> mickey989, using pip? pip install mne --upgrade >> http://www.martinos.org/mne/dev/install_mne_python.html
<mickey989> will try now...
<nacc> OerHeks: good point, but i would suggest using one or the other (apt or pip)
<phablet_> hi everybody
<HaydarOzturk34> It says it's applying changes. Well it's time to close my eyes :)
<OerHeks> oh apt will do too. but what surprice did mickey989 encounter?
<tatertots> thank you for the cookie
<mickey989> it did somehting. bottom half says "The following packages will be upgraded:   libexpat1 1 upgraded, 59 newly installed, 0 to remove and 123 not upgraded. Need to get 93,8 MB of archives. After this operation, 288 MB of additional disk space will be used. Do you want to continue? [Y/n]
<tatertots> :)
<HaydarOzturk34> Thank you guys no matter what I love ubuntu community
<HaydarOzturk34> I always loved it!
<OerHeks> mickey989, go for that, and run apt-get dist-upgrade after that, to do the hold bck packages.
<NightElf> Hi, i have a script that do some image processing and saves the image after on ramdisk but the performance is the same as saving the image on hdd, why is that?
<theteju> hey guys
<theteju> I need help with sound card.
<phablet_> someone have bq m10 ?
<theteju> can anyone troubleshoot
<jatt> the image processing is slow then not the IO
<mercury00> nightelf, check swapfile?
<NightElf> mercury00, used 0
<tatertots> what's wrong with your sound card theteju?
<tatertots> theteju....laptop or desktop?
<mercury00> also, is the performance the same as writing to hdd, or "writing" to hdd (but not syncing / flushing the writes to disk, therefore effectively the same as ramdisk)?
<tatertots> theteju are we talking onboard audio or like a PCI add in sound card?
<NightElf> mercury00, writing to hdd with syncing to disk
<mercury00> I'd start with: forget the image processing, test just the writing alone. measure the disk writes of a static data block to the ramdisk and the hdd to isolate the issue.
<theteju> tatertots : it is desktop kubunut 14.04 32 bit
<tatertots> theteju what computer do you have? or what are your hardware specs ?
<mercury00> Also, how do I find out what channel to ask questions about PAM in?
<NightElf> mercury00, i believe i have tried that but i'm going to give it a try one more time
<theteju> tatertots : give me one second.
<tatertots> theteju thanks for confirming you are using a 32bit version of kubuntu 14.04
<tatertots> theteju i'll wait on you to provide more info/details about your hardware/computer specs?
<mrchairman> Would it be possible to run a webserver by just installing a snap?
<mercury00> nightelf, if the writes are different when isolated, but the same when part of processing, check the script carefully for other operations that are either disk-dependent or relying on a process you've not factored, if that makes sense.
<tatertots> i have to take the trash out theteju so i'll be stepping away for a moment
<HaydarOzturk34> tatertots: the changes have been aplied but I can't open the system settings
<tatertots> brb
<theteju> tatertots : C-media electronic Inc CMI8788 , its a dedicated pci sound card Asus Xonar D2
<Bashing-om> !alis | mercury00
<mickey989> nacc, oerHeks, went with nac's "sudo apt-get install python-mne" and the result (last few lines) was... "Setting up libhwloc-plugins (1.8-1ubuntu1.14.04.1) ... Processing triggers for libc-bin (2.19-0ubuntu6.7) ... Processing triggers for python-support (1.0.15) ... mine@mine-Latitude-E6400:~$
<ubottu> mercury00: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<Mikubuntu> Hi is there any possibility of rescuing my files via live session?
<tatertots> back
<tatertots> WOW theteju....u have a fancy sound card there
<tatertots> mr fancy pants
<tatertots> j/k
<HaydarOzturk34> I typed this dmesg | egrep 'drm|radeon'
<mercury00> perfect, thatks obottu
<theteju> tatertots : it has something to do with the distro I am using,, ,, the distro is kubuntu based.. when I install,, aplay -l does not detect the soundcard
<Bashing-om> Mikubuntu: Sure, the quesion is how many files .. and locations .. maybe GUI file manager(s) or the CLI might be the better option ??
<HaydarOzturk34> and I saw this; [drm:radeon_init] *ERROR* No UMS support in radeon module!
<HaydarOzturk34> what is UMS
<Ben64> theteju: what distro is it
<theteju> http://askubuntu.com/questions/598759/asus-xonar-dgx-recognized-but-no-sound
<theteju> this is exactly describes my problem
<theteju> I am talking about linuxmce.
<tatertots> Haydar mentioned "changes have been applied"...did you reboot after these changes?
<Ben64> theteju: then you need to get support in #linuxmce
<Mikubuntu> Bashing-om are u able to see my previous posts?
<theteju> i tried.. they could not solve. I shall try again.
<theteju> thanks guys.
<HaydarOzturk34> No I am too scared to do this but, when I try to open Amd Cyristalist program it says the program hasnt been installed
<tatertots> theteju does your sound card work when booted to livecd/live usb?
<theteju> yes,, i just tested
<HaydarOzturk34> I can try to restart ıf you think it did but in needs a reboot
<theteju> it is using driver virtuoso 200 i believe
<dbz2k> in ubuntu can I use gparted to resize my partition like I need to make my root partition bigger?
<dbz2k> I am going to use a gparted live cd
<Ben64> dbz2k: yes, do that from livecd
<tatertots> thanks for confirming that your fancy sound card works when booted to livecd/live usb theteju :P
<mickey989> i dont know if it installed or not. says "processing triggers" at end
<Bashing-om> Mikubuntu: Look'n at the lastlog . Be back in a bit .
<OerHeks> mickey989, sounds normal.
<mickey989> "Processing triggers for libc-bin (2.19-0ubuntu6.7) ... Processing triggers for python-support (1.0.15) ... mine@mine-Latitude-E6400:~$ "
<theteju> what info i can fetch from live cd to ask support from linuxmce
<mickey989> so what should i do to run/open it?
<OerHeks> if there is no error exit status <something> then it is oke
<Ben64> theteju: ask in #linuxmce
<theteju> Ben64 : make sense.. thank you.
<tatertots> what Ben64 said :P
<mickey989> so what should i do next?
<tatertots> Haydar reboot
<Ben64> mickey989: what are you trying to do?
<mickey989> i want to open and run the program, start learning practice scripts
<Ben64> mickey989: what is "the program"
<tatertots> wish i had a fancy sound card like that
<NightElf> mercury00, unfortunately they are the same, it's like if it wasn't a ramdisk yet i can confirm it's tmpfs from df ;/
<mickey989> python mne
<Ben64> mickey989: doesn't appear to be a program
<Bashing-om> Mikubuntu: " Lub had been buggy for several days b4 " A fresh install is called for in such an instance; unless you are willing to expend a lot of time and effort . Backing up personal files . several ways from a live environment .
<nacc> mickey989: you will need to use a proper channle for learning how to program in python, i think
<Ben64> mickey989: actually it does include a binary... try "mne"
<monte_cristo> hey so i went to the ubuntu website to download 16.04 iso,
<OerHeks> benit is a special envidonment, processing electroencephalography (EEG) and magnetoencephalography (MEG) data  http://www.martinos.org/mne/dev/install_mne_python.html
<monte_cristo> if i want the "mate" desktop is that what i want?
<monte_cristo> or did i miss some option selection
<Ben64> monte_cristo: you'll want the ubuntu-mate iso if you want ubuntu mate
<tatertots> thanks...i now feel disgusted by my lame onboard sound card....thanks theteju  ...j/k :P
<monte_cristo> ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<OerHeks> mickey989, there is a dedicated #python channel here on freenode
<monte_cristo> Ben64: ok thanks
<Ben64> monte_cristo: that is ubuntu (unity desktop)
<mickey989> ben64, i downloaded anaconda3 /before) i have the folder and files in my comp, but dont know how to open and run it
<theteju> tatertots : what's the point if it doesn't work !!
<HaydarOzturk34> you made my day tatertots
<theteju> damm it.
<HaydarOzturk34> Now CCC is running
<tatertots> Haydar...i made your day?...how so?
<tatertots> YAY!!!!!!!!!!
<HaydarOzturk34> And My screen is better then ever!
<Mikubuntu> Bashing-om I guess I will try anything where should I start... this so hard typing on a small Android tablet is
<tatertots> double YAY!!!!!
<tatertots> no more crappy 1024x768 Haydar :P
<HaydarOzturk34> Let's go for the next problem I have :P
<HaydarOzturk34> Now it's 1920x1024 16:9
<HaydarOzturk34> :D
<Mikubuntu> why I so slow to the draw
<mercury00> nightelf, hmm, I'm no expert, but, what size is your ramdisk? what size is your system memory? How much memory are you using? When you create the ramdisk is the memory reserved for it? are you writing lots of small files or one large one?
<mickey989> ok thanks Oerheks, ben64,nacc
<tatertots> that's a nice card u have btw Haydar....i'm jealous
<tatertots> theteju your sound card DOES work..................................via livecd/liveusb :P
<tatertots> Haydar what's your next problem......throw it out there man
<tatertots> i'm on my 2nd cup of coffee.....i'm anxious
<HaydarOzturk34> You would be more jeoules if I would told you how much I paid for my entire system wich includes; AMD FX(tm)-8350 Eight-Core Processor × 8, Raedon HD 7950 full hd Asus monitor , 8GB Ram 120 GB SSD 1TB Harddrive and a gaming mause
<Ben64> if you guys want to hang out and chat, there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<HaydarOzturk34> with an amazing motherboard
<NightElf> mercury00, 512MB the size of the ramdisk, system memory 32GB, free memory 24GB. saving an image of size 615KB. i have tried to measure the ramdisk performance using dd with conv=fdatasync and i'm getting an output of 2.7GB/s compared to my hdd 166MB/s
<tatertots> Haydar now i just want to take my piece of junk computer outside and smash it
<NightElf> mercury00, so this is somehow related to my script and not to the ramdisk, am i correct?
<HaydarOzturk34> it all coast me... are you ready?
<Ben64> !ot | HaydarOzturk34
<ubottu> HaydarOzturk34: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<HaydarOzturk34> Oh sorry Ben64 you are right. Just last massage, 650 dollar
<OerHeks> lets move on with support
<mercury00> nightelf, yes that sounds like the case, the dd fdatasync seems to be getting actual write speeds as far as I can tell. btw, 166MB/s is pretty fast for a platter drive.
<mercury00> if you're getting faster writes to the hdd in your script, it may be just caching the writes. if you're instead getting slow writes to ramdisk in the script, it may be some other processing going on.
<tatertots> Haydar what's your next problem man?
<tatertots> let's do this
<HaydarOzturk34> Everytime I open my pc I saww GNU GRUB version 2.02^beta2-9ubuntu1.0 screen with 5 option. 1-Ubuntu 2- Advanced options for Ubuntu, 3-EFI/ubuntu/MokManager.efi/System Setup
<HaydarOzturk34> after couple of second it gives me this error;
<HaydarOzturk34> secure boot forbids loading module from
<tatertots> Oh i see Haydar
<HaydarOzturk34> the module it's trying to load is Xen 4.4-amd64
<HaydarOzturk34> and Lınux 4.2.0-38-generic and initial ramdisk
<mickey989> im placed under "#python-unregistered" status
<HaydarOzturk34> these all are gives the same error
<mickey989> think so one can see my msgs
<mercury00> nightelf, I'd scrutinize any libraries or tools you're using to write the data. sometimes, some software libraries are using nonoptimized code to write data and are trying to do unnecessary things or not doing the right things to write data to disk effeciently
<HaydarOzturk34> and says failed to boot both default and fallback entries
<Mikubuntu> Bashing-om I restarted and did an upstart on what I thought was a previous version and lub seemed to be starting up gave a splash screen and login dialogue but won't accept my pwd or login to guest session
#ubuntu 2016-06-25
<mercury00> nightelf, for instance, the dd program is fairly simple afaict and not using high level code, whereas I can't speak to whether something like python, ruby or java are making effecient use of write operations to disk
<tatertots> I have some questions about your setup Haydar but it will sound like i'm going off topic when i go down that line of questioning so we might have to skip to your third problem or you can hit me up on hangouts/skype.....i'm a friendly person
<tatertots> :P
<HaydarOzturk34> Yeah that would be better choice I don't wanna disturb anyone at all
<HaydarOzturk34> what is your skype id
<HaydarOzturk34> or hangout would be better
<HaydarOzturk34> tatertots: look out the private massage
<tatertots> brb guys ...apparently she wants me to do something else now....i took out the trash already geez
<NightElf> mercury00, you are right, at least now i'm sure that the ramdisk is working fine and the problem is related to the writing script. that would help me alot to find out what the problem is, thanks for your help i appreciate it.
<extinct_potato> i'm so fucking dumb
<Bashing-om> Mikubuntu: Was there a proprietary driver in use in the old install ... that gor broke in the upgrade ?
<hartxt> hi, I had a dual boot going in a laptop with Win10 on the main SSD and Ubuntu on the 2nd SSD. Now I need to move the Ubuntu SSD to a different PC on its own but it's not recognized as a bootable device, how do I fix that?
<Mikubuntu> O this is VERY frustrating I'm starting to remember that this was a very painful install way back in 2014
<HeyThere> channel seems rather dead at this time, so ill ask a stupid question: i need a new phone, can i justify buying an iphone, if one of the main reasons i switched from microsoft windows to ubuntu is that i am a supporter of open software or more strictly the free software foundations believe. (casual user, non technical)
<Mikubuntu> Bashing-om I am trying to remember what the problem was way back then but it was so long ago
<Ben64> HeyThere: you might want to try #ubuntu-offtopic since it's not about ubuntu support
<Bashing-om> Mikubuntu: Drivers can be that .. we follow the path af least resistence. At the login screen, can you activate a console ( ctl+alt+F1) ?
<HeyThere> (not ready to take the step to furbished thinkpads and trisquel)
<winston2k> hartxt you need to install on another pc since its prolly not identicle hardware
<HeyThere> Ben64: the channel is +r
<Ben64> so register
<Mikubuntu> I will try doing a HD check now not sure why it's all Greek to me
<Bashing-om> !tab | Mikubuntu
<ubottu> Mikubuntu: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<HeyThere> Ben64: fair enough, i just didnt feel like registering just to join a channel on an irc network, might proceed though as im bored ^^
<HeyThere> Ben64: btw, do you know why it's +r, it wasn't in 08.
<Mikubuntu> Bashing-om no tab key on tablet lol
<hartxt> yes it's not the same hardware but won't proprietary drivers work? would booting via livecd and using bootrepair work?
<winston2k> imho its more work than doing an install
<Bashing-om> Mikubuntu: Long as you nick to me so I see the response .. busy channel and easy otherwise to miss !
<winston2k> the result will be more stable and you will just be back here doing it the other way
<Ben64> HeyThere: spam
<RandomNewb> Ben64: so it's got +r to keep people like me out away, considering my stupid question ^^
<monte_cristo> i made a backup archive of my home directory, but it pulledd in a bunch of a random crap that i dont really want in there,
<tgm4883> hartxt: I'd try that, boot repair
<RandomNewb> (just changed nick)
<monte_cristo> what is the best tool to like, examine stuff in an archive and purge some things
<monte_cristo> is it "engrampa" now?
<monte_cristo> or is there a new one
<hartxt> winston2k: my dev environment is pretty complex which is why i don't want to go from scratch again.. would I be able to restore a system backup after a reinstall to get all my apps and packages on again?
<tgm4883> hartxt: have you tried the boot-repair option yet?
<hartxt> no, still making the livecd
<tgm4883> hartxt: I don't see why that wouldn't work
<hartxt> ok thanks
<tgm4883> hartxt: proprietary graphics drivers installed?
<Mikubuntu> Bashing-om maybe I don't even have live image on this stick I will have to go find a working box to see .. guess I see u later. Thx for trying to help
<Bashing-om> Mikubuntu: Fix this install ?
<winston2k> hartxt: you should be able to
<Hinjes> Hello. I'm having trouble getting Ubuntu to recognize my keyboard and mouse. I'm booting from a USB and trying to install it to my SSD. Does anyone have advice?
<Bashing-om> Hinjes: bios based machine ? Maybe in bios insure that "USB devices " is set as "legacy" ,, AND that "plug and play" is enabled .
<Hinjes> Thank you. I'll try
<Hinjes> The mouse works, sometimes, but the keyboard is fully inoperable.
<Bashing-om> Hinjes: K, sounds like a driver thing .. in that Bios is passing to the system wrong info .. see what changing the settings in bios effects ( take good notes on what you change !) .
<Hinjes> I updated my BIOS to tell it that I have a tower cooling unit on the CPU
<Hinjes> Where should I look to modify USB settings?
<Hinjes> It's an ASUS bios, if that helps at all
<Bashing-om> Hinjes: Each and every bios is different.
<Hinjes> I set the USB Support to "full initialization"
<Bashing-om> Hinjes: Try and see .
<Hinjes> the hotkeys work, but when I try typing in libreoffice, nothing shows up
<Hinjes> so it's accepting the input, that's not the issue.
<Hinjes> Also, I can't close libreoffice...
<Hinjes> This is very strange
<Hinjes> Maybe there's something fundamental here I'm not getting
<Hinjes> I can press 'c' to continue things
<HaydarOzturk34_> Guys a friend in here said I can use my separate hard drives half to dual boot without loosing any of my data
<HaydarOzturk34_> Do you guys know how to do that on ubuntu?
<HaydarOzturk34_> or should I wait my friend?
<tgm4883> !dualboot | HaydarOzturk34_
<ubottu> HaydarOzturk34_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<HaydarOzturk34_> thanks
<Bashing-om> Hinjes: That "c' to continue ... grub boot menu ? You are not able to boot into the install ?
<Hinjes> Nope. I can't get to the install itself
<Hinjes> the keyboard and mouse stop working
<Hinjes> I had the disk check to see if there were any defects and it said there weren't
<mikolotko> Just reformatted "D" drive into ext4 for file storage. Tried to copy/cut+paste on it afterwards but can't. When I tried the sudo caja approach, I suddenly can. Is there something I've done wrong in the formatting stage on gparted?
<tgm4883> mikolotko: sounds like permissions aren't set correctly
<Hinjes> I got to the "who are you?" part of the install and then the keyboard stopped working again.
<mikolotko> True, it looks like it, tgm4883. Should I reformat? Or do post format things to change permissions?
<mnathani> I am running an application called graylog, and need to assign permissions to that user to bind to ports < 1024 without running the application as root
<tgm4883> mikolotko: don't reformat, you'll be in the same boat you are in now. Where did you mount the drive?
<mikolotko> <tgm4883>, I just clicked on it. GUI.
<tgm4883> mikolotko: this is an internal drive?
<mikolotko> tgm4883, yes.
<tgm4883> mikolotko: probably best to mount it somewhere first. Once mounted, we can change the permissions on the drivec
<tgm4883> mikolotko: what's the output of 'lsblk'
<dota> Who is familiar with UEFI? I found that something in UFEI was changed by my ubuntu 16, causing WIN8 unable to discover any USB3.0 devices. I got to load defaults of UEFI to solve the problem.
<mikolotko> <tgm4883> Alright. And, I don't know what lsblk means, yet.
<mnathani> how do I make an IPtable rule persistent
<mikolotko> <tgm4883>, and google search keywords I should know so that I can go on my way? There seems to be a lot of people in need of help here.
<mikolotko> any*
<monte_cristo> hmmm
<monte_cristo> i was running "engrampa" as root
<monte_cristo> to look at my backup image
<monte_cristo> and it said "the filesystem "root" has no diskspace remaining"
<tgm4883> mikolotko: start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive  once you have it mounted, you'll need to chown the directory to your user
<mikolotko> <tgm4883> hmm, chown seems familiar during 14.04 lts days. I'll look into it. Thank you.
<backbox> howdy there, buckaroo!
<monte_cristo> omg
<monte_cristo> i am trying to view a 25.7 GB bz2 file
<monte_cristo> and it is taking forever to open
<monte_cristo> i should have used gzip i guess
<benevolentdictat> How did I get ubuntu bash running on Windows 10 now?
<Bashing-om> !ubuwin | benevolentdictat
<ubottu> benevolentdictat: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<benevolentdictat> thanks
<Bashing-om> benevolentdictat: Also welcome to join the discussion : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2318965&page=10 .
<Optiprism> Im trying to Dual Boot win10 and ubuntu16.04, if I press "install alongside" i still get to choose the partition right?
<Optiprism> Sigh I'm just gonna try
<Tin_man> no I don't think so
<Tin_man> i think you need the bottom choice don't have it in front of me
<Tin_man> your screen
<Optiprism> Ah ok
<Tin_man> what is your bottom choice?
<Tin_man> something else, or something like that
<Optiprism> Yeah I'll try that out
<Tin_man> good luck
<Tin_man> if in doubt don't!
<Bashing-om> Optiprism: That "manual install" option is if you have done the homework and prior prudent planning !
<Optiprism> Hmm, yeah I'm a bit confused by it, not sure where to put the boot loader in
<Optiprism> What exactly does the "install alongside" option do?
<Tin_man> kinda divides your partition, and puts ubuntu along side windows
<Bashing-om> Optiprism: How many physical hard drives are internal ? The "install alongside" will install grub to the 1st (sda) drive\ .
<Optiprism> Ah I see, so say I have 1 ssd with Windows on it, and another HDD where I want to create a partition in to dual boot Ubuntu from
<Bashing-om> !dualboot | Optiprism
<ubottu> Optiprism: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Optiprism> I would choose something else and create a swap space and a / partition and put the bootloader on the HDD right?
<Optiprism> Thanks I'll read that
<Tin_man> i've set up dual boot that way, but i didn't have a ssd, just 2 ide drives, but put ubuntu on the slave drive, and kept mint on the master drive, and it worked fine..
<Bashing-om> Optiprism: Yeah . in essense correct . prior to install set up the partitions as you want . ( I do like partitions of '/', /home, and /swap ) . Else if you have a OS on the 2nd driver, "install alongside ) let the wizard do a default install and then one will need to manually install the boot code after the install completes .
<Bashing-om> Tin_man: Keep in mind in Optiprism's situation, Windows on the primary drive and Windows will not talk grub .
<Tin_man> yes, i see that, as i mentioned mine was mint, not Windows
<Optiprism> Hmm, so I think I'll try to install the bootloader on the HDD without windows on it, in which case I assume I can select the disk I want my bios to load via boot order?
<Bashing-om> Optiprism: Somewhat, Windows boot code on the primary driver will not be touched or altered .. Grub on the 2nd drive can talk Windows, and from grub's boot menu you can choose which system to boot .
<Optiprism> Oh I see, yeah this will work for me
<Bashing-om> Optiprism: That way. booting the 2nd drive you choose the OS . Can then always boot Windows on the 1st drive by changing the boot priority .
<Optiprism> Well installing it now, let's see if this works :D
<Bashing-om> Optiprism: :) Ain't no step for a stepper .
<Tin_man> hope all goes well, i'm outta here..
<DonJuan692006> Hey peeps! I'm having issues with getting switchable graphics setup on my laptop that I just installed 16.04 on.
<Bashing-om> DonJuan692006: Show the channel in a pastebin what we are working with - lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' - .
<DonJuan692006> http://pastebin.com/rNQL0NKp
<Bashing-om> DonJuan692006: Intel/AMD hybrid graphics .. Not sure personally how that works .. othesr here will have to pick up my slack .
<DonJuan692006> Bashing-om: Done.
<DonJuan692006> I'm actually not interested in keeping the hybrid functionality. I'm wanting to force over to the AMD graphics and keep it there.
<Bashing-om> DonJuan692006: Lemme look and see if switchroo is still the thing in 16.04 .
<DonJuan692006> Bashing-om: I tried going that route, but none of the commands are making any changes to the switch file.
<Bashing-om> DonJuan692006: See : http://askubuntu.com/questions/783205/swapping-between-video-cards-on-ubuntu-16-04 . That help ?
<DonJuan692006> Bashing-om: Unfortunately, no. The discrete card is showing as DynOFF for me.
<dm_> hola
<virgoretti6> would anyone here know why I don't seem to be able to boot my computer from a USB drive?
<DonJuan692006> UEFI?
<virgoretti6> What?
<DonJuan692006> What computer do you have? Does is have secure boot enabled?
<virgoretti6> Acer AXC-603G-UW30, and I think it does.
<DonJuan692006> You probably need to disable secure boot from BIOS. What are you trying to boot?
<Jordan_U> virgoretti6: How did you prepare the USB drive? How did you try to boot from it? What happened when you tried?
<virgoretti6> DonJuan692006 Puppy
<virgoretti6> Jordan_U by using dd, and I put "Removable Drive" as the first priority in the boot menu
<Jordan_U> virgoretti6: That's 2 out of 3 questions answered, but also this channel only suppoets Ubuntu. If you dd an Ubuntu 16.04 64 bit iso to a USB drive I expect you will be able to boot from it.
<L72g5sSq> hello
<ubuntucoustomeri> Hi
<ubuntucoustomeri> I need help
<ubuntucoustomeri> <h1>Help!!!</h1>
<ubuntucoustomeri> Help
<ubuntucoustomeri> My IOMEGA ZIP 100
<ubuntucoustomeri> I do have a floppy drive too
<ubuntucoustomeri> !!!!!
<ubuntucoustomeri> !!!!!
<ubuntucoustomeri> !!!!!
<ubuntucoustomeri> !!!!!
<ubuntucoustomeri> !!!!!
<liuxg> is there any NFC lib for armhf?
<NoCode> Hi, is the transparency issue fixed for gnome shell?
<NoCode> @bug gnome-shell transparency
<Yuri4_> Guys, my command `mupx deploy` fails with some errors. Some guys on github tolde me "Try deploying while running mupx logs -f to get more info from the logs." How do I do that?
<rukai> Is boot-repair the only way to fix an overwritten mbr on ubuntu? I'm used to using a regular install usb to fix it in Arch Linux.
<ubuntu> hi
<rukai> Oh, dont worry, figured it out
<BaconC> Ok so I am desperate so I am asking anywhere I can. If anyone here owns a HTC Desire 620 with TWRP recovery and is willing to make a backup of their stock rom for me please let me know so I can unbrick my phone :3
<Guest43731> i have an skylake i7 processor with 520 intel hd graphics. I am using ubuntu 14.04.4 with kernal 4.4.8. When I checked with powertop compiz is using >200 events /s and it is draining a hell lot of power. Tried several desktop environments and there will be some process that sucks alll the power. Gnome metacity and xfce are the only one without any problem. Is it because of any driver issue?
<Guest43731> Any help?
<Guest43731> Nyone here? A little help?
<baizon> Guest43731: yes, what troubles you?
<Guest43731> the power usage
<Guest43731> i do want to use gnome
<Guest43731> But compiz is using all the power and the battery is draining so quickly
<baizon> Guest43731: did you disable the 3d fancy stuff?
<Guest43731> mationyes. I tried disabling all the ani
<Guest43731> yes. I tried disabling all the animations also
<baizon> Guest43731: try powertop and or tlp
<Guest43731> I did tried kde plasma and gnome 3
<Guest43731> In kde instead of compiz gnome-shell is taking all the resources.
<baizon> Guest43731: these are "heavy" DE
<baizon> they use more resources then for example xfce or lxde
<Guest43731> But I tested the these de using some other systems. They all uses < 100 evets /sec and not draining much resources
<baizon> Guest43731: yes because, they are "lightweight"
<Guest43731> I tested unity in my old laptop. It is only using <100 events /s. But in my system even if i disable all the fancy stuffs it goes beyond 500 events /s. I heard there are some problems with the latest skylake series from intel. Is it because of that?
<baizon> Guest43731: cant tell you that, im not using intel
<Guest43731> mm. k
<Guest43731> If you are good with kernel stuffs, can you check this url? https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/2015q4-intel-graphics-stack-release
<baizon> Guest43731: ubuntu 16.04 uses 4.4 kernel, so if youre using 14.04 this is usefull, else not
<Guest43731> am using 14.04 with kernel 4.4.8
<baizon> Guest43731: well i guess not everything is up 2 date then
<Guest43731> Installing those individual packages have any effect?
<Guest43731> like Mesa - 11.0.4, xf86-video-intel - 2.99.917, etc...
<baizon> Guest43731: this can break your system, i would recommend to upgrade to 16.04
<VirtualMan> Hello!
<VirtualMan> Any know how to work with the Virtual-manager or KVM or qemu?
<Guest43731> k baizon
<VirtualMan> Where support?
<Guest43731> thanx i will try live booting and check t problem still exist in 16.04
<baizon> Guest43731: np, good idea
<VirtualMan> what problem?
<VirtualMan> Help please
<VirtualMan> Hello! Friens! Any Here?
<baizon> VirtualMan: well its 7AM, so many are sleeping. Thats why you have to be patient
<VirtualMan> 8 :30
<veXx> does virt-manager not have an option for creating snapshots? im using qcow2 format but still not seeing it anywhere
<VirtualMan> I noob and not know hot to work KVM
<VirtualMan> I run Gateway and Whonix. But I think Whonix not see Gateway.
<VirtualMan> No Whonix and Workstation
<VirtualMan> Workstation not can work with the Gateway
<VirtualMan> SO why?
<VirtualMan> Who use Virtual-Manager?
<hidamari> .....
<veXx>  /sigh
<zamnuts> need some help getting iptables to take effect, i come from RHEL so the lack of `service iptables ...` is throwing me off. ufw is disabled, i'm using iptables-persistent (which is working), but in the following configuration i can still access port 80 (which i shouldn't be able to): http://paste.ubuntu.com/17841498/
<zamnuts> i have event attempted to explicitly --dport 80 -j DROP, but still no effect
<zamnuts> s/event/even/
<scilence> what is this ?
<zamnuts> @scilence \x20 ?
<scilence> 这里主要聊什么呀
<who> hey
<who> I am new to Ubuntu
<scilence> What is the main chat here
<who> is it secure
<who> science @ Ubuntu OS
<scilence> everybody here?
<scilence> anybody here?
<scilence> Why I can't have to install playonlinux?
<McLight> I love to fight with my computer is Ubuntu good for that?
<baizon> scilence: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlayOnLinux
<scilence> thanks you @baizon
 * shanky_ says "hello"
<abhishek> any free google drive clients for ubuntu?
<abhishek> insync and overGrive seem good but they are paid.
<shanky_> exit\
<shanky_> exit
<ztag100> Judging from the documentation, 3 finger gestures are supposed to be enabled by default, but I don't have any, does anyone know how I can get them to work?
<ztag100> My laptop is an l521x
<tatertots> hello
<TheLizardElf> Hello hello[
<tatertots> those hours that no one on the planet earth has ubuntu linux questions or issues
<tatertots> the 5th dimension
<McLight> twilight zone
<TheLizardElf> Anybody here have the time to help me out with Networking a few devices and securing my connection?
<TheLizardElf> :-!
<akik> !ask | TheLizardElf
<ubottu> TheLizardElf: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tatertots> ask your question Lizard
<TheLizardElf> ![atoemce
<tatertots> what's the issue?
<TheLizardElf> My question is, new to Ubuntu, punks have been munipulating my dads phone and my black berry, I need to get them all secure and find out what type of scripting has been done
<McLight> maybe a shrink
<akik> TheLizardElf: that's not an ubuntu question unless it's a ubuntu phone -> #ubuntu-touch
<TheLizardElf> no its just ubuntu desktops
<akik> TheLizardElf: usually when a device is compromised, the best way to go forward is reset/re-flash
<tatertots> when does ubuntu linux come into play in the situation lizard?
<TheLizardElf> flash the bios?
<akik> TheLizardElf: you were talking about phones
<TheLizardElf> I switched from windows to ubuntu
<TheLizardElf> yea an iphone
<akik> wat?
<TheLizardElf> like how do I set up a home VPN\
<tatertots> ah ok now i understand
<tatertots> you are using or have access to a computer running ubuntu
<TheLizardElf> yup
<TheLizardElf> and about the comprised device, do I need to flash the bios?
<tatertots> lizard tell me what type of "manipulation" the punks did to your dads phone and your blackberry?
<TheLizardElf> i learnt some pretty distrubing things today
<TheLizardElf> they are compromised, keylogged, mic hacked and camera
<TheLizardElf> my house is sickening
<TheLizardElf> i cant have friends over or live a life
<tatertots> what version of ubuntu are you running lizard?
<TheLizardElf> 16.4?
<tatertots> what kind of computer?..or what hardware specs?
<TheLizardElf> hp 1 gig ram
<TheLizardElf> 1.8 ghz
<tatertots> laptop or desktop?
<TheLizardElf> lao
<McLight> Schizophrenia is what you want to learn about
<TheLizardElf> hahah
<TheLizardElf> nope, just ptsd from this prolonged exposure to.....the band
<Laogeodritt> TheLizardElf: what?
<TheLizardElf> hehehe
<TheLizardElf> never mind
<Laogeodritt> ...
<TheLizardElf> someone going to help me set up a secure network or what
<tatertots> lizard where's your black berry at right now?
<TheLizardElf> spying on spys
<HoloIRCUser4> Hi
<tatertots> i mean where is your black berry at geographically, in relation to where you are? you as in your physical person or body?
<TheLizardElf>  haha, its close
<TheLizardElf> why
<tatertots> you want a secure network right?
<TheLizardElf> yup
<tatertots> ok
<TheLizardElf> brb
<TheLizardElf> back
<HoloIRCUser4> Where is gopal
<TheLizardElf> uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh]
<TheLizardElf> its like calling he police, you just get put on hold
<tatertots> the people that help out around here sometimes ask questions to better assist people with ubuntu
<TheLizardElf> ok tater
<tatertots> but if you don't answer their questions they can't really help you much
<TheLizardElf> whats the question
<TheLizardElf> and im not giving out address and stuff on here
<TheLizardElf> i shouldnt have too
<tatertots> it's too late now
<TheLizardElf> hhaha
<tatertots> you could have just scrolled up and read what was asked
<TheLizardElf> yea it shows up
<TheLizardElf> Black berry is beside me, I am ready to secure
<tatertots> but since you showed that you're not even willing to do two very basic things, one being scrolling up, the other reading.
<hp> Good afternoon frnds
<TheLizardElf> stfu
<TheLizardElf> i did
<TheLizardElf> ubuntu weiner
<tatertots> hmm that was just odd...he didn't even have a real ubuntu issue......imagine that
<McLight> nutz are good protein
<tatertots> lol
<abhishek> do you guys use any anti-virus for ubuntu?
<tatertots> hello abhishek
<abhishek> tatertots, hey!
<tatertots> what's kind of ubuntu problem are you having?..what version? what kind of computer/hardware? when did you first notice the issue?
<abhishek> tatertots, Sorry, are you asking me?
<tatertots> @ abhishek
<akik> !antivirus | abhishek
<ubottu> abhishek: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<htns> hi guys
<hans__> Hello
<htns> hey hans__
<htns> how experineced are you with GNU/Linux in general?
<hans__> A little bit
<hans__> I personally use Ubuntu Unity
<abhishek> akik, thanks, which one do you suggest? I tried clamav once, it's cli interface was weird for me.
<akik> abhishek: i don't use one so can't suggest any
<hans__> Clamav shows false positives
<abhishek> hans__, is it? can you suggest better alternative?
<ducasse> AbigailBuccaneer: clamtk is a gui for clamav.
<hans__> for wine I would suggest Kaspersky Internet Security
<abhishek> Sorry being a bit paranoid of security after watching mr.robot.
<hans__> Does anyone speak German here?
<McLight> I have question I love fight with my computer is Ubuntu good for me?
<akik> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<msev-> Does anyone know a bash oneliner :), to detect a certain bluetooth device (if I input its mac address)
<tatertots> what version of ubuntu msev?
<tatertots> what are you having trouble with msev?
<tatertots> McLight you shouldn't fight with your computer...violence never solves anything :P
<McLight> kk
<keesh> how can i stream my desktop to a service like youtbue or even my own server
<ducasse> msev-: 'man hcitool' - look at the 'info' option.
<msev-> thanks
<msev-> tatertots, its ubuntu 14.04
<Qatalist> virsh -c qemu:///system net-define Whonix_network*.xml error: Failed to define network from Whonix_network-13.0.0.1.1.xml error: operation failed: network 'Whonix' already exists with uuid bd458b04-98a3-406d-9afb-97795049e646
<msev-> no problems just want to use it as presence detection
<msev-> when the computer detects my phone it should trigger some stuff
<msev-> :)
<Qatalist> How to remove it?
<tatertots> Qatalist what is it that you are trying to remove?
<ducasse> msev-: i've seen scripts online for locking the screen when a phone goes out of reach, you could look for those and start there.
<Qatalist> https://www.whonix.org/wiki/KVM
<Qatalist> tatertots, I want to update xml
<Qatalist> tatertots, I changed config
<msev-> can't find it ducasse
<msev-> :)
<Qatalist> tatertots, Importing Whonix VM Templates  https://www.whonix.org/wiki/KVM
<ducasse> msev-: first hit on google: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/blueproximity-use-bluetooth-device-to.html
<msev-> this is useless
<msev-> i don't want it for that purpose
<msev-> I want it simply for presence detection
<msev-> so my home automation system (nodered) knows my presence
<tatertots> Qatalist does that mean you changed the configuration of the vm that you created from template?
<ducasse> msev-: seems it can also launch scripts.
<tatertots> ah ok
<Qatalist> tatertots, I changed xml
<msev-> ducasse, then its cool :D
<tatertots> what changes did you make? @ Qatalist?
<tatertots> why did you make those changes? @ Qatalist
<Qatalist> tatertots, How to fix this problem?
<Qatalist> Any help please
<tatertots> @Qatalist have you tried to import a known good template?....known good as in a template that you haven't made changes to xml data?
<tatertots> are you able to successfully import a known good template?
<tatertots> @Qatalist ^
<tatertots> @Qatalist yes/no?
<ducasse> Qatalist: try
<ducasse> Qatalist: try 'virsh -c qemu:///system net-undefine Whonix'
<Secret-Fire> how to disable suspend/hibernate in terminal in 16.04?
<Qatalist> Just how to fix this stupid bug?
<Qatalist> Any fix stupid manual please
<ducasse> Qatalist: did you try the command i gave you?
<Tin_man> Secret-Fire, might try this link: http://askubuntu.com/questions/1792/how-can-i-suspend-hibernate-from-command-line
<Secret-Fire> Tin_man: how to DISABLE suspend/hibernate in terminal in 16.04?
<Qatalist> ducasse, Network Whonix has been undefined
<ducasse> Qatalist: that should have done it.
<Tin_man> don't if it's changed from the terminal point of view Secret-Fire ..
<Tin_man> http://askubuntu.com/questions/777178/suspend-command-in-ubuntu-16-04
<Qatalist>  virsh -c qemu:///system define Whonix-Gateway*.xml error: Failed to define domain from Whonix-Gateway-13.0.0.1.1.xml error: operation failed: domain 'Whonix-Gateway' already exists with uuid 1ed124b0-ec1e-4a3f-9f8c-f466e9c4e137
<Tin_man> Secret-Fire, it says that ( systemctl suspend -i ) is the command for suspend in 16.04
<Tin_man> i can't test it, i'm on a windows machine now..
<ducasse> Qatalist: is there more than one file that matches the mask you give it?
<Qatalist> ducasse, NO
<Qatalist> only one Gateway + xml
<ducasse> Qatalist: try 'virsh -c qemu:///system net-undefine Whonix-Gateway'
<Qatalist> virsh -c qemu:///system net-undefine Whonix-Gateway error: failed to get network 'Whonix-Gateway' error: Network not found: no network with matching name 'Whonix-Gateway'
<htns> is there a way to get more info on ubuntu packages? like i want to see if i should install one package over another
<Qatalist> ducasse, maybe remove all config of this lib?
<catopett> I have a blueray rom that will not play movies in ubuntu , what would possibility be wrong , there are programs that read blueray disks for ubuntu ?
<Qatalist> or purgen
<tatertots> what are you trying to play blu ray with catopett? what software?...i play blu ray on my ubuntu all the time
<juanonymous> is it possible to install openssl on the machine without root access?
<tatertots> Juan you want to make changes to a linux computer by installing additional software on it, but do NOT have administrative level access aka root?
<tatertots> @ juanonymous
<juanonymous> i do not have root privilege
<tatertots> then you will not be installing any additional software
<juanonymous> yes, i think so. hehe
<ducasse> juanonymous: you can build it from source in your homedir.
<juanonymous> i do not have link for openssl source
<juanonymous> i mean i do not know how to install it
<ducasse> juanonymous: https://www.openssl.org/ - docs on the site.
<Secret-Fire> Tin_man: I think i figured it out in the LightDM GTK
<juanonymous> is this correct when trying to configure openssl -> ./configure --prefix=$HOME/local
<ducasse> juanonymous: look for an INSTALL or README file in the source dir, it should tell you how to proceed.
<hariaakash> Guys I am finding an error like this "wine: '/home/user' is not owned by you, refusing to create a configuration directory there"
<hariaakash> anyone out here can you help me ? I have tried google alot, but I have to run wine as sudo which is the problem
<bowlOfPetunias> hariaakash; does it literally say /home/user
<hariaakash> yep it is the directory where the exe file stays
<hariaakash> wine won't allow to run sudo, but I want to force it to run
<ducasse> hariaakash: it won't allow it because it is a terrible idea. see https://wiki.winehq.org/FAQ#Should_I_run_Wine_as_root.3F
<yottanami> I am using an Ubuntu server it will change content of /etc/resolve.conf after each reboot. any change to fix it?
<tatertots> Hariaakash you probably feel you have a justified reason or some logic in forcing sudo with wine.
<tatertots> you don't
<hariaakash> thanks bro
<Qato> Hey!
<ducasse> yottanami: if you need to edit resolv.conf, place your edits in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base
<Qato> If you enter on #whonix and desconnected then you can't enter on #whonix next time. You will inter on the ##whonix. But there no people! BUG!
<yottanami> ducasse, I edited it and changed my nameserver to 8.8.8.8 but the problem is after each reboot it will change to another IP address
<Qato> And need change IP and remove cookies for enter on #whonix.
<Qato> Why ?
<ducasse> yottanami: probably gets it via dhcp.
<Qato> ducasse, but with the chat
<Qato> ducasse, bug with the chat
<ducasse> Qato: not our problem.
<Qato> How it?
<ducasse> Qato: try #freenode
<tatertots> chat seems to be working fine here
<Qato> ducasse, all good with other channels!
<tatertots> hello..can you guys see my typing?...............yep it's working
<Qato> I use Freenode WEBCHAT
<hariaakash> I use kiwiirc
<Qato> I always use freenode webchat BUT ONLY HERE THIS PROBLEM
<ducasse> Qato: it's not an ubuntu problem, ask in #freenode
<Qato> oh
<yottanami> ducasse, But I am using static IP here is my /etc/network/interfaces http://dpaste.com/2QHEFF1
<Qato> freenode have not whonix chat?
<Qato> *U#M(*U@#(*UT(GV$
<ducasse> yottanami: then add dns-nameserver lines, see 'man interfaces'
<Qato> ducasse, what to do?
<Qato> ducasse, with the KVM?
<anabain> In 16.04, I've given up trying to run a radeon video card that is giving me pain with artifacts and other noce goodies, due to the lack of fglrx suuport. I'n switching to nvidia. Where can I find info about what card can support 4K and run smoothly on linux?
<Qato> ducasse, /home/q/Downloads/uch/Whonix-Gateway-13.0.0.1.1.xml /home/q/Downloads/uch/Whonix_network-13.0.0.1.1.xml /home/q/Downloads/uch/Whonix-Workstation-13.0.0.1.1.xml
<Qato> ducasse, virsh -c qemu:///system define Whonix-Gateway*.xml error: Failed to define domain from Whonix-Gateway-13.0.0.1.1.xml error: operation failed: domain 'Whonix-Gateway' already exists with uuid 1ed124b0-ec1e-4a3f-9f8c-f466e9c4e137
<Yuri4_> Guys, I need to find a line "METEOR_SKIP_NPM_REBUILD=0" inside some file. But, I don't know where this file is located. How do I search for the file that contains it withing /home/telescope? Search also should be done in hidden folders such as /home/telescope/.npm/
<rbasak> Yuri4_: grep -lr METEOR_SKIP_NPM_REBUILD /home/telescope
<Yuri4_> rbasak, thanks!
<selckin> how can i see why removing lightdm wants to install ~90 gnome packages?
<rbasak> Yuri4_: np. See http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/en/man1/grep.1.html for details
<Fabou> Hi everyone
<rbasak> selckin: see Debug::pkgProblemResolver in apt.conf(5)
<Fabou> I have a problem with my external hard disk. I used it to save automatically my /home
<Fabou> but ubuntu can't see it now
<Fabou> sudo fdisk -l, sudo mount, and gparted don't see it
<selckin> rbasak: perfcet, thank you
<gebbione> my ubuntu is very slaggish, opening a browser tab, switching to another window etc. I can see CPU usually between 20% with tops of 70% and memory 4gb out of 12. So this doesnt look like it has any problems. What else can be slowing things down ???
<jatt> usually opening a browser tab should now increase CPU usage to 70%
<effectnet> hello.  i had a performance boost when i switched to chromium.
<tatertots> Fabou.....can you see anything in the logs when you disconnect/connect it to the various USB or 1394 ports on your computer?
<effectnet> wish i had 12G, i am using a pos box 4G max
<effectnet> did you open the system performance thing, do you see anything there?
<Fabou> tatertots, any command to see it?
<effectnet> (re: sluggish)
<gebbione> define:anything and performance thing
<tatertots> Fabou....have you tried other known good usb ports ?
<effectnet> "System Monitor" on the launch bar
<gebbione> i use Task Manager
<aruns> Hi.
<Fabou> on my macbook pro, I have only 2 usb ports. 1 is used by I usb stick that I have to put in it in order to boot my mac and the other one is the usb disk.
<bogusjokes> is there a way to use the old upgrade process for packages in 16.04 so an icon appears in the dock when there is updates instead of having a notification and updating through gnome software?
<aruns> I am running Ubuntu 14.04.4 on a Dell Latitude D610.
<aruns> I have no sound :/
<effectnet> gebbione,  how long has it been slugginsh
<jatt> aruns: do you use pulseaudio?
<aruns> I have both the XFCE and Unity desktop environments.
<aruns> jatt: Both pulseaudio and alsa mixer.
<tatertots> Fabou.....can you see anything in the logs when you disconnect/connect it to the various USB or 1394 ports on your computer?
<Fabou> tatertots, I can remove the usb stick as I use ubuntu actually. I try to reboot my computer and change usb ports
<Fabou> tatertots, can you tell we where I can see ogs you are talking about?
<aruns> jatt: I tried purging and reinstalling both, to no avail.
<jatt> aruns: have you tried to remove pulseaudio?
<jatt> aruns: sometimes pulseaudio conflicts with alsa
<aruns> jatt: Ah.
<aruns> jatt: Let me also tell you what my sound card is...if I can find it out.
<yottanami> ducasse, I add dns-nameservers but the problem is it removed after reboot from /etc/networks/interfaces and reset to previews config
<ducasse> yottanami: then edit whatever generates that file.
<effectnet> gebbione, good luck with it hope you find it
<aruns> jatt: I believe it is the Intel ICH6.
<gebbione> effectnet, thanks :)
<yottanami> ducasse, Is anyway to find out what is generating my interface file? because it is not a desktop version to use gnome-network-manager
<effectnet> let me know later if you want
<ducasse> yottanami: in a default ubuntu install nothing does. it must be something you have installed or set up.
<tatertots> Fabou....you said "I try to reboot my computer and change usb ports"....have you already done that troubleshooting step or are you still in the process of doing it?
<jatt> aruns: intel chipsets are very well supported by linux, doubt it's a problem with the chipset not being supported. can you check whether you have the kernel modules running? please try:
<jatt> lsmod | grep snd
<jatt> and pastebin the output.
<Fabou> tatertots, +I tried to find how I can see logs. dmesg see that I plug off/on my external hd
<yottanami> ducasse, I did not configured this server but I need to fix the problem is anyway to find what is generating interfaces file?
<Giles1> Hey, how can I show the menu bar in nautilus on ubuntu 15.10
<Fabou> tatertots, http://pastebin.com/fSbd23JV
<ducasse> yottanami: as i said, nothing in standard ubuntu does. i can't answer for something someone else have added.
<Fabou> tatertots, so my usb seems to work properly, isn't it?
<EriC^^> yottanami: what's the problem?
<Fabou> tatertots, if it is not enough I can now restart my mac and change ports.
<aruns> jatt: https://bpaste.net/show/5f8615c1bb49
<ducasse> yottanami: try 'find /etc -name interfaces\*' maybe?
<yottanami> EriC^^, The problem is my /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/networks/interfaces is generating after reboot and ignore my changes on an ubuntu server
 * RtMFaerie advises looking into /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf and /etc/resolvconf.conf
<EriC^^> yottanami: that's the standard behavior for /etc/resolv.conf
<EriC^^> it says so in the file #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<yottanami> EriC^^, So how should I change the nameserver?
<jatt> aruns: looks fine I think the module is snd_intel8x0 and it's loaded. Please try to remove pulseaudio and retry
<aruns> jatt: Using  sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoremove?
<yottanami> EriC^^, I tried adding `dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8` in interfaces but it changed after reboot too http://dpaste.com/1XX7S89
<ducasse> yottanami: the interfaces file says it is generated from interfaces.head and interfaces.tail, so you need to change those.
<jatt> aruns: yes, you can try with apt-get some packages might depend on pulseaudio
<EriC^^> yottanami: try "man resolvconf" i've never done it myself so i can't really say how to do it
<EriC^^> yottanami: this might be helpful http://askubuntu.com/questions/239169/how-to-edit-etc-resolv-conf-on-ubuntu-12-04
<aruns> OK.
<Giles1> Hi how can I show the menubar in nautilus on ubuntu 15.10
<liuxg> does anyone know how to make a Live bootable USB disk on Ubuntu 16.04? I do not want to make it a CD-ROM disk. I want it to be the way in the pre 16.04 release. thanks
<liuxg> the latest way on 16.04 of making a live USB is very different from the pre-releases. how can I switch it back to the previous one?
<jim> liuxg, you can dd the live (or netinst) image to the usb
<liuxg> jim thanks for your reply. I do not know why it is changed to be like this.
<Giles1> Hi how can I get to preferences in nautilus on ubuntu 15.10
<liuxg> jim, I cannot use the rest of the space on the USB any more.. it is just simply a CD-ROM. I do not like it at all.
<Archeus_> hi
<Archeus_> any idea how can i speed up internet
<jim> get out and push?
<tatertots> Archeus...easy just contact your ISP and obtain a faster speed internet tier
<Archeus_> lol
<Archeus_> i mean
<Archeus_> other laptops speed is very fast
<Archeus_> on this laptop
<Archeus_> it laggs up
<jim> get a faster connection, improve your internal net (nic cards, hubs/switches, routers, modems)
<peppeb> !list
<tatertots> lol hey you asked ...i answered :P
<ubottu> peppeb: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<peppeb> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tatertots> just kidding... a little pre trouble shooting humor
<jim> peppeb, this is not a warez channel
<peppeb> ciao
<yottanami> EriC^^, So where is interfaces.head ?!
<tatertots> Archeus are these laptops you are comparing performance of equal in terms of computational power?
<random_> I'm unable to update via apt-get through terminal.
<ducasse> yottanami: try 'find /etc -name interfaces\*' maybe?
<tatertots> nvm
<random_> I'm behind a proxy.
<ex32> Hello
<jim> random_, why not?
<jim> hi
<random_> I've gone through some places, like http://askubuntu.com/questions/158557/setting-proxy-from-terminal
<random_> still no luck. Hi jim
<ex32> i had install ubuntu on VM
<yottanami> ducasse, There is just `/etc/network/interfaces`
<tatertots> Hello ex32
<ducasse> yottanami: then it must be outside /etc, try /var for instance or ask whoever set up the server.
<ex32> im getting error when i install the updates
<tatertots> what version of ubuntu is this VM you speak of running ex32?
<random_> jim -- any hope ?
<ex32> the latest  one
<ducasse> random_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto#Setting_up_apt-get_to_use_a_http-proxy
<ex32> im using VM workstation pro 12 and  Ubuntu v16.04
<tatertots> what error are you getting when you attempt to install updates ex32???
<ex32> unmount partitions that are in use
<tatertots> @ex32 walk me through the steps you took to attempt to install these updates you speak of
<ex32> i got notifaction an update  on the desktop
<ex32> i click on install release
<ex32> and follow the steps
<tatertots> tell me the version of ubuntu...don't tell me "latest one" you tell me explicitly
<ex32> 16.04
<tatertots> @:-)
<ex32> 16.04 LTS
<tatertots> ok
<tatertots> can you pastbin the errors here so we can see these errors you speak of verbose
<ex32> im newbie in linux
<MonkeyDust> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ex32> install release <- is that for installing new version of  ubuntu ?
<ex32> i found where to update  the OS
<tatertots> @ex32 hmmm no pastbin so we can see your errors.........i'd be willing to look at a screen shot if you were to take one and post it
<ex32> ok
<ex32> 1 moment
<ex32> i sent it for ya at private
<ex32> im afraid to get ban from the channel
<tatertots> ok
<MonkeyDust> ex32  paste it in this webpage ... click 'Paste' ... then copy/paste the url here in the channel ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<tatertots> @ex32
<tatertots> @ex32 are you booted to a livecd/liveusb?
<tatertots> are you %100 sure
<ex32> https://postimg.org/image/te0xcct2p/
<ph88> hey guys, i installed ubuntu on my desktop .. the GUI crashes a lot, then i still see the background but everything else dissappears .. what can i do about it ?
<ex32> yeah im sure tatertots
<ex32> i booted from usb
<tatertots> @ph88 does your GUI crash a lot when booted to livecd/liveusb?
<ph88> didnt try, i will try that
<numnum> hi all how do i show me partitions on this device and change them? i want to allocate more space for my linux partition thinx :D
<numnum> hi all how do i show me partitions on this device and change them? i want to allocate more space for my linux partition thinx :D
<numnum> any body online?
<ph88> i installed ubuntu on my laptop, it was showing the booting circle for like forever .. then i went into advanced options and booted from the previous kernel version which worked fine. How can i fix this situation?
<numnum> any one?
<bazhang> !gparted | numnum
<ubottu> numnum: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<numnum> will try TY
<MonkeyDust> numnum  backup, then boot from live dvd/usb, then use gparted
<numnum> MonkeyDust: must i use live cd?
<numnum> i dont have one right now... and wish to just allocate more room for this patition
<ducasse> numnum: you can't resize a mounted partition.
<tatertots> attempting to alter a mounted partition will always = FAIL
<MonkeyDust> numnum  you can't repair a cat engine, while driving
<MonkeyDust> car*
<numnum> any workaround? can i creat a new partitoin to work with this OS? i just need more ROOM to wotk with not necceserly for the OS to run from.. like windows can be installed on a diffrent drive from the proggrms
<MonkeyDust> numnum  how much free space do you have left
<numnum> not enough to install diablo 2 + LOD
<numnum> :P
<tatertots> not enough room for diablo 2?.......numnum i think you better make some room on that hard drive sun
<ducasse> numnum: the easiest way is to just do it from a liveusb
<ph88> how can i install hibernate on laptop 16.04 ?
<numnum> okok... i have to partitions. one 200mb for the OS (might need to change that? or just delete old files kernal and such) the outer is 100gb +
<numnum> exit
<tatertots> ph88 are you having issue with your laptop going into and out of hibernation???
<tatertots> if so @ ph88 please elaborate on your issue/problem
<tatertots> welcome back numnum
<vikas_> hello everyone!
<tatertots> Hello vikas
<vikas_> I am new to linux so how can i build my career in linux
<tatertots> lpi.org
<numnum> how do i know what progrrams/stuff do i have on my system? for example i installed xgalaga how can i get a list of all proggrams installed on my computer? (pref to terminal list)
<tatertots> @vikas http://www.lpi.org
<ph88> tatertots, when closing lid it seems to power off, when i type sudo hibernate i get this message  hibernate:Warning: Tuxonice binary signature file not found.
<ph88> by the way i think my swap is encrypted but i'm not sure
<tatertots> there is also a ubuntu certified professional certification .........see how i shamelessly brought that back to ubuntu
<vikas_> @tatertots thankx
<MonkeyDust> tatertots  you can drop the @ ... type tat and then hit tab to autocomplete
<tatertots> trying to stay on topic best i can  *wink*
<ducasse> ph88: you can't hibernate with encrypted swap.
<vikas_> yes its working
<ph88> how do i set my swap to be not encrypted ?
<ph88> at partitioning during install i just designated it as "swap" nowhere did i choose to encrypt it
<tatertots> sweet thanks monkeydust
<jim> ph88, did you set up other encryption?
<ph88> yes for my home folder
<ducasse> ph88: then you have encrypted swap.
<jim> what device is your home on? and, is it actually /home?
<aruns> jatt: Hi, I am back. Thanks, sound is working again.
<ph88> i think on my other laptop i have an encrypted home but not encrypted swap
<aruns> jatt: It didn't work the first time, don't know why it is working now, but oh well :P
<jatt> aruns: great, what was the issue?
<jatt> aruns: great, you got wit working with pulseaudio?
<aruns> jatt: I think reinstalling pulseaudio and alsa fixed it, but I've had to reinstall them quite a lot recently.
<aruns> jatt: It's 11 year old hardware, maybe it's just natural wear and tear?
<jatt> aruns: yeah could be the hardware is too old and it's not supported properly with the latest versions
<aruns> jatt: I think my headphones have also broken :(
<jim> aruns, hmm... I think I get how reinstalling the packages can get your sound working, but there's a fair chance that can be done some other way
<ducasse> ph88: i think the installer encrypts swap if you use other encryption to avoid leaks to disk.
<ph88> alright
<aruns> jim: I think it's just that the hardware is getting old.
<aruns> Oh, by the way.
<aruns> Another silly question.
<aruns> I want to learn how to start a cron job.
<aruns> And I know how to use crontab -e and all that.
<ikonia> man cron
<aruns> But when it comes to the dates / times
<aruns> I am not sure how the time format works.
<ikonia> the wiki page shows example formats of date/time formats with clear description
<aruns> Isn't cron deprecated anyway, though?
<ikonia> no
<aruns> I think launchd is its successor or something?
<jim> aruns, so, that's the part you would have to study, so you can become familiar with it
<ikonia> nope
<jim> aruns, where did that info (of cron being deprecated) come from?
<ikonia> thin air
<jatt> cron is not deprecated, is pretty standard
<jim> do you have a link?
<tatertots> lol
<ducasse> aruns: launchd is an osx thing, afaik.
<aruns> Oh, that's probably why.
<aruns> I use Ubuntu and Arch at home.
<ikonia> ? so
<aruns> Mountain Lion at work.
<ikonia> even then, cron is still on the mac
<aruns> So I think cron is deprecated on OS X.
<aruns> I know, but I think more people are shifting towards launchd.
<aruns> On OS X.
<ikonia> aruns: you think wrong
<jim> that would probably be because apple doesn't think people can learn it easily
<MonkeyDust> aruns  just read: launchd for linux was rejected, because it's 'copyright Apple' or so
<ikonia> you appear to just be saying random things, cron is still used on mac os x and launchd is quite different than cron
<ikonia> launchd is pretty much a stripped systemd
<ikonia> nothing really to do with cron
<aruns> ikonia: http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/12819/why-is-cron-being-deprecated
<ikonia> aruns: so ?
<ikonia> I can write a stackexchange post that says "why-cron-is-stronger-then-ever"
<jim> I see, so I guess I'm the only one who's not actively trying to make him feel bad about the way he's thinking... congratulations...
<ikonia> no-one is trying to make him feel bad about the way he's thinking
<ikonia> he is however on the wrong track in terms of info
<jim> on top of which, he's produced a link with support for his position/question
<ikonia> which isn't valid
<jim> at least it explains why he's wondering
<ikonia> as I said, I can write a stackexchange post that says ubuntu-replaces-sysstemd-with-pixe-dustr
<ikonia> doesn't make it real
<ikonia> Darwin pear.local 15.5.0 Darwin Kernel
<tatertots> I'm going to read this link...you guys have peaked my curiousity
<ikonia>    0   202     1   0 Fri10am ??         0:00.30 /usr/sbin/cron
<ikonia> current macosx release - cron, still very much in use
<aruns> Sorry,  maybe deprecated is the wrong word.
<aruns> But I think that if we polled most OS X sysadmins.
<ikonia> they would say "cron is going nowhere"
<jim> [20160625 03:39:50] <ikonia> aruns: you think wrong <-- evidence in support of my comment, but ok, I'll drop it now, carry on...
<ikonia> jim: he does think wrong....correcting that is not a crime, rather than let me him believe false info
<bazhang> perhaps we could get to ubuntu support aruns
<ikonia> very true
<aruns> bazhang: lol
<bazhang> aruns, not joking
<aruns> The only way to settle this is with a poll, then, surely?
<bazhang> aruns, not here no
<ikonia> aruns: nah, bazhang is right, we are moving way offtopic, lets focus back on the ubuntu issue here
<aruns> OK.
<jim> aruns, no, the best thing is just to drop it
<tatertots> ok i read the link .....yawn
<aruns> I guess we will agree to disagree?
<aruns> OK.
<aruns> That's fine then.
<bazhang> aruns, lets take the chit caht to some other location please
<aruns> bazhang: Yes, I have agreed to drop it.
<jim> cron is alive and well, and we're back to looking at how the time spec in cron works
<ikonia> the wiki documents it well with clear examples
<ikonia> really good line diagram pointing at each value
<tatertots> :)
<jim> there was a cron evaluator I saw yesterday
<ikonia> evaluator, as in worked out the values for you ?
<akik> aruns left?
<jatt> :apple:
<dahlia_> hello
<tatertots> hello dahlia
<kernelhelp> i'm trying to remove old kernel with autoremove but the ouput is: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<kernelhelp> is this command safe?
<kernelhelp> dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d' | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<kernelhelp> it doesn't look safe lol
<kernelhelp> https://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2011/01/08/ubuntu-cleanup-how-to-remove-all-unused-linux-kernel-headers-images-and-modules
<dahlia_> i am on ubuntu 12.04
<jim> kernelhelp, what kernel are you running now? (uname -r)
<jatt> that doesn't look safe at all ☠
<kernelhelp> jim: 3.19.0-47-generic
<jim> kernelhelp, ok, and what kernel do you want to get rid of? (is it just one, or?)
<jim> kernelhelp, I would not consider that command safe
<ikonia> easy option, open the package manager, search for the linux-image package, remove unused versions
<ikonia> clean, simple, easy, safe
<tatertots> dahlia thanks for confirming you are using ubuntu 12.04
<dahlia> hmmm?
<jim> kernelhelp, do you want to get rid of -all- kernels -except- the one you're running now?
<dahlia> oh another dahlia_
<dahlia> hi dahlia_ :)
<serb_> helo
<dahlia_> hi
<tatertots> I thought you were about to tell us about a issue or problem you were having with ubuntu dahlia....sorry
<serb_> i need some help with Newbie Stuff
<serb_> i am considering hosting some stuff locally to simulate a server usin ubuntu server
<kernelhelp> jim: all but current one
<serb_> idk anything about servers
<tatertots> wait there's two of you?
<kernelhelp> ikonia: yep there they are in synaptic, too easy!
<tatertots> oh nvm
<serb_> i wana use ubuntu server for this but theres like 4 versions and i dont know what any of them mean
<dahlia> while we're at it, I'm on kubuntu 15.04 :)
<jim> serb_, the best thing to do first, is ask a specific question,,, include as much detailed information as you know
<tatertots> hello serv
<serb_> ok
<jatt> install ubuntu-server for server
<serb_> im planning on makin a highly interactive and snappy website with roughly 700+ 5 to 30 second videos tht loop seamlessly
<jim> kernelhelp, ok, take a look at your own ls /boot (it'll show the kernels that are there)
<ikonia> kernelhelp: clearly not too easy as thats how you are meant to do it
<ikonia> kernelhelp: just open the package manager, find the kernels click remove, use your system safely
<serb_> i ve been told tht i gotta start this locally to test it by usin ubuntu server
<ikonia> serb_: ubuntu desktop is a great server platform
<ikonia> it also has lots of tools to make life easier for you
<serb_> https://gyazo.com/c290cc81a5a8fc96f266cab5d0ca85b6 theres these 4 things and i have no idea if i shld just install the default ubuntu server thing or one of these
<ikonia> serb_: what do you want to do with the server ?
<serb_> uh i wanna put my clips there and try and emulate how it would work to endusers
<kernelhelp> ikonia: gui over command line how you should do it?
<ikonia> kernelhelp: pardon ?
<serb_> ikonia: y not ubuntu server ?
<kernelhelp> ikonia: <ikonia> kernelhelp: clearly not too easy as thats how you are meant to do it
<ikonia> serb_: the desktop release is a great server platform, but it has tools to make life easier for you
<ikonia> kernelhelp: I'm not sure what you're asking
<ikonia> kernelhelp: you want to remove obsolete packages, just open the package manager and remove them
<jatt> you don't need openstack unless you want your website be hosted by a full cloud solution
<serb_> ikonia: so u suggest i install ubuntu desktop instead of ubuntu server on my "server" pc
<serb_> jatt: thanx
<ikonia> serb_: yes, that seems a simple entry point for you
<serb_> ikonia: Thanx
<kernelhelp> ikonia: yeah so that's the easy way to do it like i said above (re: too easy)
<jatt> probably you just need apache webserver and other packages that depend on how your website is going to be developed/created (e.g. java, etc.)
<ikonia> kernelhelp: why would you not do it "easy" ?
<jim> kernelhelp, I'd personally use the command line... I tend to look at what's there and what's current first, then remove
<ikonia> kernelhelp: thats wy people make the tools to make using the system easy
<ikonia> you can also use the command line interface to the package manager with the "autoclean" function
<kernelhelp> ikonia: i WANT an easy way lol ...autoclean, not autoremove?
<ikonia> kernelhelp: ahh the easy way is the package manager
<kernelhelp> jim: by looking at my aforementioned command do you have any clue what it does?
<kernelhelp> ikonia: :-)
<ikonia> kernelhelp: autoremove is the right flag, clean is for the package daa
<ikonia> data
<ikonia> kernelhelp: the command you pasted is a messy way to list the kernel packages, work out what's not current, strip it down to a file name and pass it into apt-get purge
<ikonia> it's over the top mess for something that is simple
<jim> kernelhelp, it tries to form package names, which it "forwards" to a package removal command (which, btw, has been given a lot of power, like an uncovered knife)
<jim> kernelhelp, one sec...
<dahlia_> when i run sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5.96
<dahlia_> when i run sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5.6
<dahlia_> i get this error
<dahlia_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<dahlia_>  libapache2-mod-php5.6 : Depends: apache2-api-20120211 but it is not installable
<dahlia_> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<ikonia> dahlia_: have you added ppa's
<ikonia> it appears you have depedencies that cannot be met
<dahlia_> ikonia, what should i do ?
<ikonia> this is noramlly caused by an external repo that is poor at managing dependencies with the current system
<ikonia> dahlia_: have you added PPA's ?
<jim> kernelhelp, if you look at ls /boot/vmlinuz*, you can see how many kernels (and which ones) you have to get rid of (but it will also list the current one, which you don't want to get rid of)
<jatt> dahlia_: use apt-get -f
<dahlia_> ikonia, yes i added PPAs for php
<ikonia> dahlia_: why ?
<ikonia> dahlia_: why are you not using the php packages that ubuntu provides
<dahlia_> i am on ubuntu 12.04
<ikonia> dahlia_: yes, I understand that,
<ikonia> that wasn't my question
<dahlia_> i need to install laravel
<ikonia> ...again, not my question
<dahlia_> and laravel needs php5.6
<ikonia> ok,
<dahlia_> and i added PPAs for php5.6
<ikonia> so the common sense thing would be to upgrade your release/reinstall with ubuntu 14.04 or 16.04 which has the later versions and are still in support
<ikonia> rather than trying to use unsupported repos that as you can see don't really work on a release thats going out of support
<dahlia_> ikonia, if i dont upgrade what should i do while i am on ubuntu 12.04
<ikonia> my advice is that you upgrade
<ikonia> it is the better longer term option than using a dying release with unsupported broken PPA's
<ducasse> dahlia_: basically, if you insist on doing this on 12.04 whatever you do will be unsupported.
<dahlia_> ducasse, i dont have a good internet for upgrade
<ikonia> dahlia_: do you have much data on this machine ?
<tatertots> dahlia you could just enjoy being on 12.04 until you can upgrade
<dahlia_> i need to install mbstring for php
<dahlia_> ikonia, no i dont have much data
<dahlia_> but it is an old machin
<ikonia> dahlia_: ok - so I would suggest a.) backup your data b.) get an ubuntu 14.04 or 16.04 DVD c.) re-install d.) restore any data you want to keep
<dahlia_> just 1 GB ram and old graphic card and not compatible with new versions of ubuntu
<ikonia> dahlia_: 12.04 had pretty much the same requirements
<jim> dahlia_, you could bring your current dist to be as uptodate as possible, and further split that process into download, and package install
<ikonia> dahlia_: you could always use lubuntu/xubuntu for a lighter resource profile
<ikonia> jim: as he's already broke it with the PPA and seems to be at quite a basic level, I'd not suggest upgrading as the dependency matching will fail and he'd be left with a broken install
<dahlia_> ikonia, can i install laravel on lubuntu ?
<ikonia> dahlia_: yes
<ikonia> dahlia_: lubuntu/xubuntu/kubuntu/ubuntu are the same product with different desktop environments
<jim> hmm, how can you tell it's broken?
<dahlia_> how much is xubuntu ?
<bekks> dahlia_: how much what?
<dahlia_> bekks, volume
<jatt> it's $2.50
<bekks> dahlia_: How much space do you have?
<ikonia> jim: because he's already getting package conflicts after installing a broken PPA
<ikonia> part of the packages from the PPA are already installed and so when the upgrade does the dependency / upgrade check it will fail
<dahlia_> i have 12 GB
<jim> can he remove the packages that came from the ppa, then remove the ppa from his sources.list?
<ikonia> dahlia_: approx 2GB for an install of any ubuntu system
<ikonia> jim: right, and he's already struggling with basic package managment
<jim> but is it possible to do that, and will it fix the current breakage?
<ikonia> should fix it yes, but it won't allow him to move forward to his real goal
<dahlia_> how can i download xubuntu i dont have torrent
<ikonia> dahlia_: http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/mirrors/
<ikonia> find the mirror closest to you
<jim> what do you have now?
<wuseman> links http://www.ubuntu.com > go to downloads, press the download button, otherwise wget is pretty neat ikonia
<wuseman> Or i can scp it to you aswell, ya the options are unlimited kinda but ikonia gave you the the best tip if you got gui
<jatt> sudormrf: apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
 * RtMFaerie shivers at GUIs
<dahlia_> how can i know my system needs 64 bit or 32 bit?
<ikonia> dahlia_: what are you currently running
<wiehan> I don't know what is up with my system, recently installed a fresh 16.04. Updated and now I can't open firefox (or if it opens it is really unresponsive), I tried installing chromium, and it also runs pretty unstable, slow and for example when I try to sign in to google services that log-in box kinda hangs. Ubuntu browser doesn't even open. What could be the thing in common with all the browsers that they all run pretty unstable all of a sudden?
<dahlia_> i have 32 bit now
<ikonia> dahlia_: use 32bit then
<ikonia> just keep it simple for you
<dahlia_> but i installed that with no reason
<ikonia> dahlia_: how much ram do you have ?
<dahlia_> ikonia, 1 GB ram
<ikonia> dahlia_: just use 32bit
<wuseman> Good choice!
<ikonia> keep it simple
<tatertots> 32bit is fine
<jatt> wiehan: is xterm sluggish too? or only the browsers
<dahlia_> ikonia, how can i know my cpu is 32 bit or 64 bit?
<ikonia> it doesn't matter, you've just got 1gb of ram
<ikonia> use 32bit - keep it simple
<wiehan> jatt, opened xterm now, seems fine
<wuseman> 32bit upto 3GB dahlia_ if you got 4gb or more use 64
<jim> dahlia_, take a look at less /proc/cpuinfo
<jim> 1gb ram is somewhat small for this stuff
<wuseman> Nah, fluxbox running on lower then that.
<dahlia_> jim, which field show 32 or 64 ?
<wuseman> SO it all depends on his needs and what he wanna do.
<tatertots> gotta work with what hardware you have......we can't all own super computer........sadly :(
<dahlia_> address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
<jim> dahlia_, I forget... but you can do: cat /proc/cpuinfo | nc termbin.com 9999
<jatt> wuseman: can you try
<jatt> strace google-chrome
<jatt> from a terminal and see what happens in the terminal when the browser gets sluggish, maybe there is a clue
<ikonia> dahlia_: use 32bit
<jim> it should give you a url back, show that to us
<wuseman> dahlia_: do cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep 64 and see
<wuseman> jatt: what
<wuseman> i dont like google-chrome?
<wuseman> SOrry
<tatertots> dahlia just google the make/model of your CPU based on the info u see
<jatt> wuseman: I meant wiehan
<jatt> my sincere apologies
<tatertots> you will see more info than you care to know about your CPU
<wuseman> ah :)
<dahlia_> ikonia, i am downloading 32 bit
<wiehan> jatt, will install google chorme now.
<tatertots> including it being 32bit
<tatertots> or 64bit
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<wiehan> jatt did you want me to run something in terminal
<tatertots> Hiya BlueKaj
<jim> heya
<BluesKaj> hey tatertots, jim
<jatt> wiehan: yes to start your browser from the terminal like:
<jatt> strace google-chrome
<jatt> to see if you get more information on the terminal when the browser gets irresponsive
<tatertots> dahlia you could also post the make/model of your CPU in the room..then we can all know what you have and finally put the questions about your cpu to bed
<tatertots> and i'm actually kinda curious which cpu you have on top of that lol
<tatertots> :P
<dahlia_> my cpu info is
<dahlia_> http://dpaste.com/20DAVJV
<dahlia_> tatertots, what is that ?
<dahlia_> what ?
<wiehan> matt_ sorry, accidently closed xchat, Official chrome seems stable, however firefox and chromium and ubuntu browser really sucky.
<wuseman> Why do they suck?
<bekks> wiehan: Whats the actual issue, besides not using polite english?
<wiehan> wuseman, all three mentioned are laggy, buggy, and freezy after update and after nvidia drivgers.. don't know if it is related
<ikonia> wiehan: so the problem is nvidia then not "suck" browsers
<ikonia> wiehan: what video card do you actually have
<jatt> good opportunity to move from firefox to chrome 😸
<wiehan> ikonia, sure, but all three now really unstable
<jim> dahlia_, I can't tell from that... it could be 64 bit... but 32 should work
<tatertots> wiehan are your browsers laggy, buggy and freezy when booted to livecd/liveusb?
<wiehan> ikonia, How do I quicky check exact model again?
<ikonia> wiehan: lspci will show you the card
<ducasse> dahlia_: it's 32 bit with pae.
<wiehan> ikonia, NVIDIA Corporation GF110 [GeForce GTX 570 Rev. 2] (rev a1)
<wiehan> tatertots, I don't know, don't have a chance to test with liveboot,
<wuseman> :p
<wiehan> tatertots, Firefox were fine until update and nvidia drivers
<bekks> wiehan: Which driver are you using, actually?
<wiehan> bekks, proprietary, tested 361.42
<dave_804> Hey, I'm running Ubuntu on a laptop.  When I suspend and put it in my bag it turns on.  I then heats up like crazy
<dave_804> Anyone know how to disable the turn on with screen up.
<bekks> dave_804: So shut it doen instead.
<dave_804> Yeah.. I've been doing that but hardly the point of installing linux if I can't get it to do what I want.
<bekks> dave_804: I dont think that applies to "shutdown your laptop instead of suspending before putting it into a bag". :)
<dave_804> never brag about not thinking..
<dave_804> Just saying.
<thundercat> hey hows it going
<mdl> vos gueule
<theos> hi
<chinesesausage> hi
<chinesesausage> what advantages has Ubuntu (or rather Xubuntu), than Manjaro, which is Arch based?
<chinesesausage> *over Manjaro
<theos> sometimes some application grows so big that it consumes all of the ram and the system hangs for a long while. what can i do to stop this from happening?
<theos> or how do i kill that application
<Dechcaudron> kill?
<chinesesausage> kill= Alt+F2
<theos> alt+f2 doesnt work at that time
<Dechcaudron> or ctrl+C in console
<theos> i cant type
<theos> i can type but the system doesnt respond
<chinesesausage> what OS are you using?
<theos> Lubuntu 16.04
<ducasse> theos: if the system is swapping the short answer is to get more memory.
<theos> ducasse that will not solve the issue. some applications just keep growing infinitely
<theos> probably because of a bug
<baldas> how to create backup my ubuntu and create iso backup ubuntu...???
<bekks> !backup | baldas
<ubottu> baldas: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ryank> q
<baldas> ubotu: tanks....
<theos> ducasse i have 4GB ram. the buggy application used so much ram that everything got moved to swap and only 800MB remains in swap after the application was killed.(probably by the kernel?)
<ducasse> theos: you could try limiting the process with ulimit, or use cgroups
<theos> ducasse is there a way to reserve some ram for system processes so the system can work fine(and i can kill the process with a terminal, say)
<ducasse> theos: you can try running a shell with nice to set it to the highest priority. don't know about memory.
<ducasse> theos: maybe cgroups can, i'm not familiar with them.
<blackhat> hi my name is blackhat benyam
<theos> catchy name
<blackhat> hi iam bini how is every thing
<baldas> is there a simple way to create a mirror between two servers ubuntu...???
<ducasse> baldas: mirror of what?
<OerHeks> baldas, rsync can easily copy files.
<blackhat> yes baldas but i dont know now
<blackhat> and any of can hack a website using sql map please type it over
<OerHeks> blackhat, wrong channel dude, this is ubuntu support only
<blackhat> oerHeks iam using backbox the new edition
<ducasse> blackhat: that's not ubuntu.
<OerHeks> !backbox
<ubottu> Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<blackhat> back box is black ubuntu dudes
<baldas> in one of my ubuntu server node , there are applications and databases , I would like to make its replication in different places .... ???
<OerHeks> baldas, again: rsync can easily copy files between machines
<blackhat> men is on me iam a boy 12 years old and programming softwares and pages and hacking cool it down on me
<baldas> OerHeks: tanks man...
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<OerHeks> there is a gui too, grsync
<SchrodingersScat> baldas: you may want to check if there's specific ways to backup your databases too
<OerHeks> !info grsync
<ubottu> grsync (source: grsync): GTK+ frontend for rsync. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.5-1 (xenial), package size 127 kB, installed size 700 kB
<blackhat> im just 12 in africa
<blackhat> and my dpkg aint working
<SchrodingersScat> blackhat: you may have missed the part where you're using an OS that isn't supported here.
<Jordan_U> blackhat: Again, we can't help you as you are not using Ubuntu. Please try backbox's IRC channel.
<OerHeks> blackhat, we don't really care about backbox
<blackhat> and why aint my pc listing #backbox
<ducasse> blackhat: #backbox is on a different network.
<Jordan_U> blackhat: The backbox channel is on another server, irc.autisticy.org .
<Jordan_U> s/server/network/ :)
<blackhat> sorry Jordan_U but iam 12
<blackhat> fuck ubuntu
<blackhat> and i am 12
<blackhat> are you all like this cause you are fucking idiots
<baldas> yes iam..... :)
<baldas> :)
<baldas> :)
<baizon> blackhat: please stop
<blackhat> that's why i side that asshole
<melek> hello
<calLuans> hi guys
<calLuans> what's the difference between ubuntu and mint repositories? thanks
<EriC^^> hi
<MrFusionGuy> hi
<OerHeks> calLuans, ubuntu repos are supported here, mints are not
<EriC^^> !mint | calLuans
<ubottu> calLuans: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<EriC^^> calLuans: it's better if you ask them as they've added/changed/etc stuff
<calLuans> ok guys
<rahtgaz> The dooomsday engine requires python-wxgtk2.8, however xenial no longer has this package, only python-wxgtk3.0. How can I make doomsday work in this scenario?
<anonymice> Hi
<EriC^^> hi anonymice
<anonymice> I cant open software centre if i click on the icon
<anonymice> I can access software-center only through terminal through sudo
<calLuans> it's bettere install lubuntu 14.04 or 16.04?
<EriC^^> anonymice: try to launch it from the terminal with "ubuntu-software"
<EriC^^> calLuans: 16.04
<EriC^^> anonymice: which command are you trying?
<anonymice> I can run it through "sudo software-center"
<EriC^^> anonymice: hmm i dont have that command
<anonymice> But without sudo , I cant
<calLuans> there aren't issues on it? i wanted wait until 16.04.1
<EriC^^> anonymice: which ubuntu?
<anonymice> 14.04
<anonymice> EriC^^: Any way I could own root privilages only for this?
<EriC^^> anonymice: you shouldn't need to
<EriC^^> anonymice: what happens when you run software-center without sudo?
<anonymice> permission denied, EriC^^
<calLuans> bye
<rahtgaz> Is it ok if I download the python-gtk2.8 from Trusty and install it on Xenial? This package is no longer available on synaptic in 16.04.
<EriC^^> anonymice: try rm -r ~/.cache/software-center
<anonymice> EriC^^: Still the same
<ducasse> rahtgaz: don't mix packages from different releases, that's a bad idea.
<acerimmer> rahtgaz, if you need an older python I think the saner option would be to virtualbox trusty
<anonymice> EriC^^: Any chance? Else, thanks for trying.
<rahtgaz> yes. but that's stock advise. I'm asking for this particular case. I'm looking at the package files listing and there doesn't seem to be any conflict. It would install support for both wxpython 2.8 and 3.0
<EriC^^> i have no idea anonymice to be honest, try find ~ ! -user $USER worth a shot i guess
<acerimmer> rahtgaz, test it out and see.  be prepared with repairs ...
<clovik> hello, i want install ubuntu on flash drive, question is can i install it on the same drive from which is booted ubuntu installer?
<EriC^^> rahtgaz: you could have dpkg put it in another dir in /usr/local or /opt maybe and point doomsday to it maybe?
<ducasse> rahtgaz: wait for an updated package that works on xenial?
<EriC^^> clovik: no
<anonymice> EriC^^: A list came
<EriC^^> anonymice: aha, those are files not owned by your user, do you have any special permissions you've set yourself?
<rahtgaz> ducasse: not sure it will work, ducasse. Xenial moved to wxpython 3.0. Not sure why they would remove 2.8 support. That's a different branch and many application still use wxpython 2.x
<EriC^^> clovik: you don't have another usb?
<rahtgaz> I will test it out on a VM and see if I can install both versions alongside
<clovik> EriC^^: have. ok i will install it from another usb
<anonymice> EriC^^: No. I am sure I havent done anything like this. By the way, all the tought commands I have typed are from yourself EriC^^. Whenever I couldnt solve a disturbing problem, I came here. And you have solved everything.
<EriC^^> clovik: ok
<lerner> This is about macchanger: https://askubuntu.com/questions/775057/how-can-i-set-mac-address-using-the-command-line-in-ubuntu-16-04/779464#779464 , but I don't understand how to use nmcli to "nmcli connection modify --temporary <connection_name> 802-11-wireless.cloned-mac-address 00:60:1B:EB:F8:73 nmcli connection up <connection_name>" are those 2 commands?
<anonymice> EriC^^: *tough commands
<EriC^^> anonymice: ok, try sudo chown -R $USER: ~
<anonymice> EriC^^: Still error. Permission "denied: '/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/protobuf-3.0.0b2.post2-py2.7.egg/EGG-INFO/namespace_packages.txt' "
<EriC^^> anonymice: try ls -l $(which python)
<anonymice> EriC^^: This is the output "lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 May  9  2015 /usr/bin/python -> python2.7"
<jim> anonymice, the permission denied, was as a result of which command?
<rahtgaz> ducasse, acerimmer, EriC^^: didn't need to test. It won't work. The package itself is fine. Then checked its depends and that would ruin the installation. Only recourse is to request doomsday developers to update their bloody libraries :)
<anonymice> software-center, jim
<EriC^^> anonymice: try ls -l /usr/bin/python2.7
<anonymice> EriC^^: "-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 3345416 Jun 23  2015 /usr/bin/python2.7"
<acerimmer> rahtgaz, sorry to hear amigo.  but at this point, *all* dev's should be upgrading their python version IMHO
<rahtgaz> indeed
<jim> so did you run the chown $USER: ...?
<EriC^^> anonymice: hmm, i guess software-center is trying to use the python2.7 in /usr/local somehow and the dirs there have a permissions issue
<anonymice> EriC^^: So, you know how to solve this? Great
<EriC^^> anonymice: try ls -l /usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/protobuf-3.0.0b2.post2-py2.7.egg/EGG-INFO/namespace_packages.txt
<jim> (that wasn't the exact command... recursive forms of chown and a few others are very powerful, could fix a bunch, or break a bunch of stuff... so I didn't post the exact cmd)
<anonymice> EriC^^: -rw-r----- 1 root staff 7 Apr  5 17:12 /usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/protobuf-3.0.0b2.post2-py2.7.egg/EGG-INFO/namespace_packages.txt
<EriC^^> anonymice: try as your user ls -l /usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/protobuf-3.0.0b2.post2-py2.7.egg/EGG-INFO
<EriC^^> anonymice: just see if it lists the files or no
<anonymice> EriC^^: What does trying as user mean? Also when I simply copy pasted it, I got a list of files
<EriC^^> anonymice: without sudo or root i mean
<HaydarOzturk34> Hello guys. I have a windows 7 SP1 iso file and I have ubuntu 14.04 LTS OS on my SSD Harddrive. I have an internal Harddrive which has two partitions fully empty. I have a UEFI bios. I also have a usb stick. How can I install this f* thing? Help me guys.
<HaydarOzturk34> I want to set up the windows on my external device
<EriC^^> HaydarOzturk34: make a fat32 and extract the windows iso there and boot it in uefi mode
<Evan> If I add a line in /etc/security/limits.conf AFTER the "#End of file" line, it should still take effect, right, as it's just a comment?
<HaydarOzturk34> The last part I don't know. How to boot in Uefi
<HaydarOzturk34> do I gonna loose anything?
<EriC^^> anonymice: did it work as your user?
<anonymice> EriC^^:Yes. So I got a list of programs.http://paste.ubuntu.com/17855720/
<EriC^^> anonymice: ok, try sudo chmod +x /usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/protobuf-3.0.0b2.post2-py2.7.egg/EGG-INFO/namespace_packages.txt
<EriC^^> anonymice: sorry, sudo chmod +r not +x
<HaydarOzturk34> EriC^^: What should I do tho boot in UEFI
<anonymice> EriC^^: Yeaaa. It worked.
<EriC^^> HaydarOzturk34: select uefi in the bios and if you have a boot options menu choose uefi usb
<HaydarOzturk34> Okay I'll try that thanks mate
<anonymice> EriC^^: Last two times, you helped me I have donated to Ubuntu, would do it again soon. Thanks.
<EriC^^> HaydarOzturk34: no problem
<EriC^^> anonymice: no problem
<SchrodingersScat> >_>
<Haydarr> But i cant boot
<Haydarr> Hello guys i am trying to boot from usb i am in the bios right niw its uefi bios
<EriC^^> Haydarr: did you make a fat32 and copy the contents?
<Haydarr> Yes i did
<EriC^^> Haydarr: did you try to get a boot menu?
<Haydarr> When i click that usb it gives me error and sends mr grub rescue
<Haydarr> After i say boot from that
<Haydarr> It gives me error
<EriC^^> Haydarr: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<Jordan_U> Haydarr: What error?
<Haydarr> I can make the sign | this
<Haydarr> My keyboard layout must have been changed
<Haydarr> How can i do that sign
<EriC^^> it's next to enter usually, shift + \
<MonkeyDust>  Haydarr what's your keyboard layout
<Haydarr> Its q based keyboard with turkish
<Haydarr> It makes a sign similar but its something like : this with longer lines
<Haydarr> Does it count
<MonkeyDust> Haydarr  yes, that's a pipe
<EriC^^> Haydarr: press ctrl+shift+u then type 7c
<EriC^^> then press enter
<EriC^^> Haydarr: if it doesn't have a space in the middle then that's it
<fch> What is best virtualization software for other os?
<Haydarr> I am in grub rescue and sudo commanf is nit working
<Haydarr> When i reset my computer it backs to normal but how am i gonna install windows?
<EriC^^> Haydarr: do you have a live usb?
<Haydarr> Yes i have
<EriC^^> Haydarr: ok, boot it
<Haydarr> I am bios right now
<Haydarr> There are 5 disks
<Haydarr> Ubuntwindows boot manager
<EriC^^> what does it say when you choose the windows usb you made?
<Haydarr> And ubuntu again
<Haydarr> And external harddrive and usb
<EriC^^> you need UEFI usb
<Haydarr> First three are uefi
<Haydarr> But not the usb
<EriC^^> Haydarr: is it a 64bit windows?
<Haydarr> Yes
<acerimmer> fch, "best" is subjective. personally, I prefer virtualbox.  YMMV
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> Haydarr: so what happens when you choose the usb?
<Haydarr> When i choose the usb and click the boot menu
<Haydarr> It shows me those five disk options i tols you
<EriC^^> Haydarr: ok, try to boot an ubuntu live usb or ubuntu install
<user123456> hi! i'd like to ask - which font ubuntu use by default in console for unity DE?
<Haydarr> If i close secure boot what happens? I think thats the reason
<EriC^^> user123456: i think it's ubuntu monospace
<user123456> EriC^^, thx
<acerimmer> user123456, check "Terminal" "Set character encoding"
<EriC^^> Haydarr: try to disable secureboot
<pinetree> Hey guys, none of my USB devices are working, including my 2 mice, and my xbox 360 controller. How can I fix this?
<Haydarr> I can't desible it
<jatt> pinetree: are the devices listed by lsusb?
<EriC^^> Haydarr: you might need to set an admin password first
<Guest42590> ll
<acerimmer> ubuntu 16.04 : where would the restricted extra codecs be?
<pinetree> Yes, they are listed by lsusb
<Haydarr> I think thats risky
<EriC^^> Haydarr: unless you forget it not really
<EriC^^> Haydarr: set it, then disable secureboot, then remove the password
<user123456> guys, i install ubuntu font, then run fc-cache - ubuntu fonts appear in font selection in terminal, but they look not as in ubuntu
<EriC^^> you may have a point here as windows 7 doesn't support secureboot i think (it does support uefi in 64bit though)
<user123456> what i have to do?
<ioria> (Side Note)   sudo parted -l > file   and  nc termbin.com 9999 < file    , so no need for pipe.
<akik> for uefi usb stick boot, do you still need to create the mbr on the usb stick? (for windows boot)
<EriC^^> akik: no
<BluesKaj> akik, uefi boot only applies to drives on pcs with a bios/uefi boot partiton on GPT partiton tables
<EriC^^> i think he's using a msdos partition table
<BluesKaj> EriC^^, yeah i use a dos table on my uefi/bios equipped laptop
<EriC^^> yup, ubuntu doesn't mind it, windows is sort of picky about that
<EriC^^> for some reason
<cfhowlett> fat32 is the one you want
<wintermute_> hello everyone
<Kouneix> Hello everyone, i have some troubles to install my wifi card, can someone helps ? I did tried from the internet and still it doesn't works
<SchrodingersScat> hello dr wintermute_
<wintermute_> why I can't boot from usb at UEFI mode?
<EriC^^> wintermute_: are you haydar?
<BluesKaj> EriC^^, well I was frustrated by the gpt and the uefi so I wiped the hdd and installed msdos pt then kubuntu and W7
<wintermute_> what's haydar? lol
<damien> Kouneix: Have you tried through the Synaptic Package Manager?
<EriC^^> wintermute_: nevermind :D
<wintermute_> lol :D
<EriC^^> wintermute_: there was a person here asking the same question then he pinged out :D
<EriC^^> wintermute_: so you're trying to install ubuntu?
<wintermute_> oh lol, indeed
<wintermute_> well, I'm on ubuntu now
<Kouneix> @damien no, will it help ? i did tried with apt-get install
<wintermute_> I had windows 7 on my ssd, then I installed ubuntu and Windows 7 wouldn't boot anymore
<Kouneix> damien no, will it help ? i did tried with apt-get install
<wintermute_> I didn't know Ubuntu was installed on legacy mode
<damien> Go to the Synaptic Package Manager and then select the correct driver for your WiFi Card.
<akik> EriC^^: did haydar create a uefi partition table on the usb stick?
<EriC^^> akik: no idea
<akik> gpt
<wintermute_> I followed the explanation on ubuntu's site on how to create a usb flash stick of ubuntu @ UEFI
<wintermute_> but didn't work
<damien> Yes it should work,provided you install the correct driver,and synaptic package manager has your driver
<wintermute_> right now i have windows and ubuntu on legacy mode, it's working fine
<EriC^^> akik: i know what you mean, i meant that i've no clue if he did, i wanted him to pastebin sudo parted -l to see that
<wintermute_> just wanted to know what happened
<damien> what wifi card do you have?
<fch> winter, i think you deleted the windows partition during ubuntu setup.
<Kouneix> damien: i'm trying
<EriC^^> wintermute_: if both are working fine right now then they were installed in legacy mode all along i'd guess
<wintermute_> yes, they are now
<damien> yeah just look up in the synaptic package manager for your wifi card
<wintermute_> I prevent UEFI boot @ bios to guarantee a legacy mode boot
<Kouneix> damien: i'm RTL8723
<damien> what brand is it
<Kouneix> damien: I have a  RTL8723BE
<damien> who makes it?
<wintermute_> I just wanted to know why I couldn't boot on UEFI from usb
<wintermute_> fch, on the first installation, probably, but then I installed both on legacy, and now it's ok
<Kouneix> damien: Realtek
<cfhowlett> Kouneix, atheros has only only ever been a HUGE pita so far as wifi support is concerned.  if you can easily replace it, do so.
<EriC^^> wintermute_: maybe you need to disable secureboot, how exactly did you make the ubuntu usb?
<MessedUpMyPc> Hello i Urgent need help to get back to Windows 7 i did mess up my pc with doing wrong low level format to remove windows 10 , and then installed Ubuntu Mate nothing works anymore i can't boot tp bios from f2 or lounch the DVD of Windows 7 anymore so im stuck on broken Ubuntu can you help me get back to W 7 low level formatt here on Ubuntu via Terminal since nothing works from boot anymore neither bios usb or dvd
<Kouneix> damien: It's an inside wifi card, i'm currently using an external to install the internal
<cfhowlett> if you scrambled your bios, you are truly screwed MessedUpMyPc
<MessedUpMyPc> i hopw you guys can help me get back
<wintermute_> I followed the ubuntu's page.. used universal usb installer or something like that on windows, then used unetboot on ubuntu, and finally mounted the iso and control c + control v right on the usb
<damien> try using the broadcom driver
<MessedUpMyPc> you think that's a bios probem cfhowlett  the fact i can't boot anymore from bios with f2 neither louch usb or dvd at boot or what happend ?
<EriC^^> MessedUpMyPc: do you want to recover any data from windows 7?
<cfhowlett> MessedUpMyPc, if you cannot access your bios, yeah, you might have a bios issue.
<MessedUpMyPc> no i need to get back to Windows 7 im stuck on broken ubuntu mate
<Kouneix> damien: which one?
<damien> and install the bcmwl kernel source
<damien> thats all you shoud need
<EriC^^> MessedUpMyPc: it might be pretty messed up (might) since you installed 2 os's in the same hdd
<MessedUpMyPc> i can't access bios from f2 afther doing wrong low level formatt to remove windows 10 since then nothing works at boot neither usb stick , dvd or neither i can get the bios when i click f2 gives me grub of Ubuntu just
<MessedUpMyPc> damn
<MessedUpMyPc> so i need trow it away or what i need to do EriC^^ ?
<Kouneix> damien: There's a plenty ...
<damien> let me know if you have any problems but you should'nt as this is a universal driver
<MessedUpMyPc> im really desperate right now i broke the bios semes
<MessedUpMyPc> seems
<wintermute_> relax, take a deep breath
<wintermute_> are you sure that f2 is the key to bios setup on your moptherboard?
<EriC^^> MessedUpMyPc: well you could try to recover windows 7 you might be lucky and nothing is touched, otherwise i'd recommend to get whatever data you can from it and reinstall fresh
<cfhowlett> Kouneix, so you do or do not have a broadcom chipset wifi?
<MessedUpMyPc> yes wintermute_  before i did wrongly low level formatt to remove w10 everything worked fine f2 from bios usb keys and dvd at boot
<Kouneix> cfhowlett: I have a realtek one
<MessedUpMyPc> now nothings boots anymore if i press f2 all i get is ubuntu mate grub display if recovery mode etc
<MessedUpMyPc> basically i can't lounch dvd , usb stick neither boot in my bios
<wintermute_> MessedUpMyPc, others F's stills working? like boot menu or boot from network or whatever?
<MessedUpMyPc> and ubuntu mate is also broken half says
<MessedUpMyPc> everything works eccept usb stick at boot dvd at boot and acess bios at boot with f2
<Kouneix> damien: I can see my wifi card but it doesn't reach any wifi point
<wintermute_> btw the bios launch is ok? you get a splash screen or something?
<Kouneix> cfhowlett: I can see my wifi card but it doesn't reach any wifi point
<MessedUpMyPc> no wintermute_  only ubuntu mate splash screen with f2
<MessedUpMyPc> nothing boots anymore eccept get ubuntu stuff if i try go bios
<cfhowlett> Kouneix, can't help with the realtek. broadcom is silly simple to set up
<MessedUpMyPc> i think i really messed up the pc
<cfhowlett> MessedUpMyPc, sounds like.   still under warranty?
<Kouneix> cfhowlett: ok, thank you btw
<MessedUpMyPc> im basically stuck on ubuntu mate half broken os right now and can't even remove it this is the worst as nothing will boot of my usb or dvd where i got w7 and bios is gone
<BluesKaj> MessedUpMyPc, which make pc ?
<MessedUpMyPc> no cfhowlett sadly
<MessedUpMyPc> i got acet aspire one laptop e1522
<cfhowlett> MessedUpMyPc, you should be able to flash the bios.  search or contact acer support
<hamm> Why is Ubuntu spyware?
<MessedUpMyPc> so you saying i need reinstall the bios back or you can give me a ubuntu teminal command to low level formatt so i can install w7 back?
<wintermute_> MessedUpMyPc, if you really can't get anything from bios, then i suppose something is really messed up indeed
<wintermute_> I really don't know what to do, but i'm a noob
<MessedUpMyPc> yes bios is gone and with it all dvd and usb sticks boot
<wintermute_> It should be possible to fix it
<MessedUpMyPc> f2 only gives ubuntu mate splashscreen of what i need to recovery do
<cfhowlett> hamm, it isn't.  stop trolling and spreading fud.
<MessedUpMyPc> is there a low level formatt command you guys can help me do from terminal to remove at least ubuntu and get back to mate?
<MessedUpMyPc> to windows 7 i mean?
<cfhowlett> MessedUpMyPc, no.  you truly and really do need your bios.  see acer support for options.
<MessedUpMyPc> ok if i download the bios wich i got here
<MessedUpMyPc> can you guys help me install it back?
<MessedUpMyPc> as i got the latest bios right here
<cfhowlett> MessedUpMyPc, this is not a hardware support channel.  see what acer tells you.
<EriC^^> MessedUpMyPc: when you say low level format, what exactly do you mean?
<hamm> cfhowlett: explsin this https://www.fsf.org/blogs/rms/ubuntu-spyware-what-to-do
<EriC^^> (the thing you did first to remove windows 7)
<BluesKaj> MessedUpMyPc,  if your drives boot then your bios is still working , some laptops have powerup bios button beside the power button , my lenovo has one
<MessedUpMyPc> to wipe the hard disk as i did to remove w10 from then the problem started
<MessedUpMyPc> like 100% formatt everything back to 0
<EriC^^> MessedUpMyPc: how'd you do that?
<MessedUpMyPc> low level
<EriC^^> where? how?
<cfhowlett> hamm, again, wrong channel. you are being rude and disruptive.
<MessedUpMyPc> i did it with some programs for windows but did it wrong
<EriC^^> what's the name of the program?
<MessedUpMyPc> i forgott mabye was killdisk or something
<MessedUpMyPc> is there acer room here ? as i need someone help me install back the bios for my pc
<haydar> Guys How can I set efi partion to my external hard drive to boot up with Windows 7?
<haydar> I have two partions on my external harddrive nfs and fat32 format
<MessedUpMyPc> i mean if you guys don't help me im stuck like this
<EriC^^> haydar: are you on ubuntu right now?
<haydar> The bios doesn't let me to boot from it
<haydar> yes I am
<EriC^^> haydar: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> haydar: also sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<ducasse> MessedUpMyPc: try in ##hardware maybe
<fch> Messed, ##hardware
<haydar> done. now what EriC^^ _?
<BluesKaj> MessedUpMyPc, your bios is not gone if your laptop boots to a usb
<MessedUpMyPc> BIOS	Acer	1. Phase-in new AMD Agesa code 2. Add new HWID support	2.07	3.2 MB	2014/01/02
<MessedUpMyPc> this is my bios i find it
<EriC^^> MessedUpMyPc: it's probably a good idea to get the bios working again, i'd try to recover the data first though if you have important stuff on it (ps as you're using mate right now the data might be overwritten..)
<MessedUpMyPc> on acer site
<EriC^^> MessedUpMyPc: do you have any important data on it?
<cfhowlett> MessedUpMyPc, since you are on the acer site, find the bios flash directions and do what you must.
<EriC^^> i wonder how he could do it if it only works from windows
<EriC^^> maybe boot some other iso from ubuntu mate's grub?
<EriC^^> some bios flash thingies work from the uefi shell i think too
<MessedUpMyPc> thanks people no nothing on it EriC^^
<MessedUpMyPc> empty pc
<MessedUpMyPc> just os ubuntu mate half broken then nothing on
<haydar> I think I need to make my external hardrive UEFI based to get this boot
<hamm> cfhowlett: i'm perfectly polite. curious if you could answer question. you troll in response?
<haydar> and it has to be windows set up too because otherwise it won't let me
<EriC^^> MessedUpMyPc: did you try to remove the battery and press the power button?
<MessedUpMyPc> im using wired
<MessedUpMyPc> i mean i use plugged no battery
<MessedUpMyPc> what i need to do?
<cfhowlett> hamm, don't like ubuntu.  don't use ubuntu. don't bother me any further.
<Kouneix_> damien:d
<damien> what does that mean
<damien> ?
<damien> the face from kouneix?
<BluesKaj> haydar, why?
<akik> MessedUpMyPc: what do you mean broken ubuntu mate installation? you still get the grub boot loader?
<haydar> I am trying to install Windows 7 on my external harddrive but it is not letting me do that
<MessedUpMyPc> it tells me i got half broken ubuntu as partions are all messed up
<haydar> UEFI based BIOS is making problem
<MessedUpMyPc> so ubuntu mate tells me everything is broken on ubuntu mate also
<Kouneix_> damien: I did requested you in private
<MessedUpMyPc> if you want to check from terminal we can see i hope you guys got a terminal way to wipe hard disk so can get back to w7 and from there fix bios
<akik> MessedUpMyPc: it's just that if you get the grub boot loader, probably the bios is not at fault
<BluesKaj> haydar,W7 doen't need uefi boot
<BluesKaj> haydar, is the drive formatted to NTFS?
<haydar> But it doesn't work. I tried to boot it but it sends me to the grub rescue section
<haydar> I have two drives one is fat32 other is ntfs
<MessedUpMyPc> when i press f2 at boot i get basically ubuntu grub splascreen that ask all recovery modes etc but usb key boot and dvd boot and bios boot are gone
<haydar> mybe I should install grub on that ?
<MessedUpMyPc> so im stuck on ubuntu mate with messed up partions basically
<ducasse> MessedUpMyPc: you really should ask in ##hardware
<MessedUpMyPc> im trying register my nickname to speak there
<akik> MessedUpMyPc: grub doesn't list usb key and dvd boot. it must've been the bios screen
<BluesKaj> haydar, you should be asking in #windows anyway
<haydar> But I am using ubuntu system If I were on windows there are bunch of other options I know
<MessedUpMyPc> so you also think i messed up bios when i did wrongly low level formatt to remove that windows 10 akik ?
<haydar> but here I don't know much
<haydar> anyway thank you for trying...
<akik> MessedUpMyPc: try to compose yourself :) and ask in ##hardware
<haydar> If you can think a way to install EFI on external hard drive let me know
<akik> MessedUpMyPc: i bought an acer f5 laptop some time ago and was really struggling to get into the bios
<fch> If you cannot boot into bios then yes. Take your acer laptop to the nearest customer care they can help you.
 * cfhowlett doesn't understand how a low level format could scramble the bios ..
<BluesKaj> he doesn't read what ppla re suggesting to him , he's convinced his bios is gone , but he can boot his usn=b, what does that tell you?
<BluesKaj> usb
<cfhowlett> :)
<MessedUpMyPc> ok thanks everyone for help im asking in ##hardware now
<BluesKaj> we've had a couple of those types in here in the last while , it must be the weekend :-)
<BluesKaj> MessedUpMyPc, if you can boot to usb your bios bootsequence is still working, hence your bios is still there
<blackthor> can i get some help troubleshoot boot issue?   i booted from USB, installed ubuntu on a clean hard drive , but after reboot, only blinking cursor (not even grub menu?)
<Haydar1> #windows
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset | blackthor
<ubottu> blackthor: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<blackthor> thanks MonkeyDust, will try :)
<MessedUpMyPc> i can't boot to bios BluesKaj when i f2 i jus get ubuntu mate splashscreen wich all the recovery modes etc
<MessedUpMyPc> is that ok?
<MonkeyDust> MessedUpMyPc  try f12
<BluesKaj> MessedUpMyPc, do you get the ACER post page?
<MessedUpMyPc> i basically lost ability to do usa key dvd and bios from boot seems with f2  ok i will try ill wait to see what they say in hardware you saying i changed my bios key with MonkeyDust  or what happend?
<ducasse> blackthor: a blinking cursor can also mean you don't have the right boot device selected
<MessedUpMyPc> yes
<blackthor> will check settings, ducasse
<MessedUpMyPc> Acer post age says boot bios f2 but not working since wronly low level formatted to remove w10 and installed ubuntu mate wich is messed up partions says
<MessedUpMyPc> i still get the Acer post page btw yes but says f2 for Bios
<BluesKaj> mes adress your answers to the questioner, otherwise there's chaos
<BluesKaj> MessedUpMyPc,^
<MonkeyDust> MessedUpMyPc  interpunction, dots and comma's, make your comments esier to read
<MessedUpMyPc> ok sorry im just in panic now
<MessedUpMyPc> so you want i try f12 or what i should do?
<BluesKaj> MessedUpMyPc, then your keyboard may be shifted by Fn
<MonkeyDust> MessedUpMyPc  i have an acer too, it's f12 to enter the bios, here
<MessedUpMyPc> strange before the low level formatt to remove w10 the bios worked perfect with f2 and so did usb keys and dvd boot at boot unlike now
<MonkeyDust> MessedUpMyPc  no, i'm wrong, it's f12 to enter the boot device list
<MessedUpMyPc> , as told f2 works but gives just ubuntu mate splashscreen not bios anymore
<akik> same for me, f2 bios and f12 boot device list
<aguitel> what the best way to hide my ass when downloading torrents ?
<MessedUpMyPc> i will try f12 and brb  , but why did i loose ability to boot usb keys and dvd's this is also strange and also f2 boots just ubuntu mate grub splashscreen
<MessedUpMyPc> aguitel: pm
<BluesKaj> get a vpn, but this is not the place to ask for that kind of support, aguitel
<akik> MessedUpMyPc: you're not triggering the bios setup with f2 if you see grub
<MessedUpMyPc> ok ill try f12 thanks people brb
<BluesKaj> MessedUpMyPc, do you still have the usb sticj plugged in
<blackthor> hmmm it appears that pc (dell) is trying to boot from harddrive, by default in legacy mode, but using F12 i CAN boot see the drive both in legacy and in UEFI mode, and selecting UEFI results in everything working fine. will try to find a way to default to UEFI in the bios. thanks for the help
<ioria> blackthor, can you paste sudo parted -l ?  (paste.ubuntu.com)
<blackthor> ok fixed. it appeared to be a bios setting where i could define the default boot method (legacy or uefi). changed it and now it works.
<BluesKaj> blackthor, then you probly installed ubuntu in uefi mode, legacy will still work if you did iirc
<blackthor> ic, i don't remember i was given the choice
<blackthor> :)
<ioria> blackthor, ok
<BluesKaj> uefi is default then
<ducasse> blackthor: if you boot the installer in uefi mode it will install in uefi mode.
<blackthor> ducasse: ic. well, i created a bootable stick using  lilicreator (on windows) that's probably it then.
<MessedUpMyPc> I'm back so i did try f12 f11 nothing is really messed up basically since i did this low level formatt done in wrong way to remove w10 it messed up my pc that i can't get into my bios anymore , or lounch any usb key , dvd from boot when i try f2 f11 f12 all i get is Ubuntu Mate grub
<MessedUpMyPc> #hardware
<MessedUpMyPc> any suggestions?
<MSPaint_> I am booted into an Ubuntu live usb of 14.04 and it is reporting my ssd as unallocated, despite a fresh Win10x64 install on it
<MSPaint_> It complains that there are GPT signatures but not a valid fakedos table
<MSPaint_> And whether I push yes or no on the prompt changes little
<MSPaint_> Any ideas? I've done dozens of installs and dual/multi boot configs on this drive alone, and nothing like this has come up before
<MessedUpMyPc> so peoplw what you advise me to do now?
<MessedUpMyPc> im trying to wipe hard drive from ubuntu via terminal seems only way if someone can help me out
<ioria> MSPaint_, i did it once, but honestly don't remember very well, btw http://askubuntu.com/questions/249642/gpt-partition-table-warning-message-during-install-of-ubuntu
<MSPaint_> So I have to reinstall windows basically
<MSPaint_> ioria:
<MSPaint_> From what I gather
<dylan__> Running 16.04. YouTube lags whenever I go into fullscreen and try to watch videos in 720p. This was not an issue on Windows, so I doubt it's related to my hardware specifications. The rest of the system runs fine, videos are just incredibly laggy both on Firefox and Chromium. I googled for fixes for about half an hour, nothing seemed to fix it. What do I do?
<Jordan_U> MessedUpMyPc: I don't think that wiping your hard drive is the best solution, if it would even help at all.
<Jordan_U> MessedUpMyPc: Please pastebin the output of "sudo efibootmgr -v".
<MessedUpMyPc> thanks Jordan_U
<MessedUpMyPc> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<OerHeks> MSPaint_, maybe your windows is on exfat, not ntfs
<MSPaint_> OerHeks: that'd be...interesting to say the least? I definitely went with the default Windows config
<MSPaint_> I've installed Windows on several dozen machines in the past
<Jordan_U> OerHeks: MSPaint_: It is incredibly unlikely that you have Windows installed on exfat.
<Jordan_U> MSPaint_: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<OerHeks> MSPaint_, open terminal: sudo fdisk -l # and see the partitiontype
<MessedUpMyPc> there you go Jordan_U http://paste.ubuntu.com/17861148/
<OerHeks> or parted -l would do too
<MSPaint_> Jordan_U: OerHeks: http://paste.ee/p/ZeqKR
<OerHeks> nothing on it :-(\
<MessedUpMyPc> what does that mean Jordan_U ?
<MSPaint_> OerHeks: Jordan_U: http://paste.ee/p/qPEQp fdisk too for good measure
<ioria> MSPaint_, sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda
<MessedUpMyPc> ~$ sudo efibootmgr -v efibootmgr: EFI variables are not supported on this system.
<MSPaint_> ioria: http://paste.ee/p/o7mCU
<OerHeks> and exFAT it is .. sudo apt-get install exfat-fuse exfat-utils  # and open filemanager again
<Jordan_U> MessedUpMyPc: It means that at one point you had a GPT label on this drive, and then you repartitioned using a tool that doesn't handle GPT properly and only changed the msdos partition table.
<MSPaint_> I'm not honestly sure if I installed with gpt or mbr
<Jordan_U> OerHeks: There is no indication that MSPaint_ is using exFAT.
<MSPaint_> I did some fucky things to this harddrive after accidentally dropping an rm -rf on / one day
<MessedUpMyPc> so basically my problem is what i tought it was in my small , knowledge of pc that is not bios problem but messed up partiosn that messed all up Jordan_U ?
<MSPaint_> Had trouble installing a distro, took about 12 attempts for no good reason
<Jordan_U> MSPaint_: Please watch your language in this channel.
<MSPaint_> Jordan_U: my apologies, I did not realize that was a rule here and will do so.
<OerHeks> Jordan_U,  i do see it http://paste.ee/p/qPEQp
<Jordan_U> MSPaint_: If this is a BIOS based system then you should just use fixparts to wipe the GPT headers. If it's a UEFI based system then you should probably re-install Windows for UEFI.
<MessedUpMyPc> or is also bios Jordan_U ?
<MSPaint_> Jordan_U: I am admittedly less than versed with UEFI. I think I can support either, via turning off secure boot is it?
<MSPaint_> Being that this is my first or second machine that is UEFI that I dualboot
<Jordan_U> OerHeks: "HPFS/NTFS/exFAT" means that the partition type used is one commonly used for HPFS *or* NTFS *or* exFAT, AKA it's a partition that was likely created by Windows. Partition types are only hints at what might actually be there, and unambiguous hints at that.
<Jordan_U> OerHeks: s/unambiguous/ambiguous/
<Jordan_U> MSPaint_: You do not need to turn off secure boot.
<dylan__> Running 16.04. YouTube lags whenever I go into fullscreen and try to watch videos in 720p. This was not an issue on Windows, so I doubt it's related to my hardware specifications. The rest of the system runs fine, videos are just incredibly laggy both on Firefox and Chromium. I googled for fixes for about half an hour, nothing seemed to fix it. What do I do?
<ikonia> dylan__: what have you tried
<MSPaint_> Jordan_U: what tool should I be using to write my USBs then, cause sometimes my USB will not show up in the bootloader with secure boot on. Dunno if that's more a tool or distro thing
<Jordan_U> MSPaint_: It means that at one point you had a GPT label on this drive, and then you repartitioned using a tool that doesn't handle GPT properly and only changed the msdos partition table.
<MSPaint_> I've been using Rufus as of late
<MSPaint_> Having had no success with Unetbootin in roughly 2 years
<Jordan_U> MSPaint_: Some distributions do not support secure boot. Ubuntu and most other major distros do.
<dylan__> ikonia: Disabling hardware acceleration in Chromium, trying to load chromium without extensions, refreshing cookies
<MSPaint_> And the win7usb/dvd download tool from MS when using Windows
<MessedUpMyPc> i wait Jordan_U  i see you busy so we can try fix menawhile asking on ##hardware
<ikonia> dylan__: are you using youtube with flash ot html5
<Jordan_U> MessedUpMyPc: The message I sent you about GPT headers was actually for MSPaint_.
<ikonia> dylan__: what video card are you currently running
<dylan__> It's in HTML5. I'm not sure what video card I'm running, I'd have to check. Is there a terminal command for that?
<MSPaint_> Jordan_U: assuming I end up using a distro that does not support secure boot (I hop, it's a hobby) does that change me back to BIOs? I admittedly don't know what I'm doing in this one aspect
<ikonia> dylan__: lspci will show you your pci devices (video card)
<ikonia> dylan__: also open resource monitor, when you are watching youtube does any specific resource go up/peak
<Jordan_U> MSPaint_: No. You can use UEFI without secure boot. You cannot however use secure boot without UEFI, so that may be where your confusion arised.
<MessedUpMyPc> o i confused then did you see my paste bin Jordan_U  http://paste.ubuntu.com/17861148/
<MessedUpMyPc> this is reply to your command
<MSPaint__> WiFi dropped, dunno if my last message went through
<Jordan_U> MSPaint_: No. You can use UEFI without secure boot. You cannot however use secure boot without UEFI, so that may be where your confusion arised.
<MSPaint__> Jordan_U: assuming I end up using a distro that does not support secure boot (I hop, it's a hobby) does that change me back to BIOs? I admittedly don't know what I'm doing in this one aspect
<dylan__> Alright, will do that. This is the output from lspci http://paste.ubuntu.com/17861649/
<MSPaint__> Jordan_U: alright, I'll remember it as basically squares and rectangles then
<ikonia> dylan__: is this a laptop
<dylan__> Yes, it is.
<MSPaint__> Jordan_U: should I wipe the GPT stuff as well as the hard drive and just reinstall windows then install linux?
<BluesKaj> MessedUpMyPc, please use the nick of the person you are answering to avoid confusion
<CrackerJack> haw to install google chrome ubuntu 16.04 32 bit
<ikonia> dylan__: ok, so it looks like an onchip intel video card run off the cpu
<rogerroger> Trying to install ubuntu 16.04 32-bit on a machine with at Geforce 6600. Tried Ubuntu, Lubuntu and Mint. With and without nomodeset. All give me the failure to set passwd mode to 0060 error and X server wont start. It has a working copy of Ubuntu 13.04 installed.
<Jordan_U> MSPaint__: I would recommend using GParted to create a new blank GPT disk label, then make sure that you boot your Windows installation media via UEFI rather than BIOS and install Windows, then install Ubuntu.
<OerHeks> CrackerJack, not, as google dropped 32 bit support
<MSPaint__> Jordan_U: I'm going to do this with secure boot off, but unsure how to inform Windows whether I will use UEFI or BIOs
<Jordan_U> MSPaint__: `That is assuming that you have no valuable data on the drive currently.
<MessedUpMyPc> ok BluesKaj   Jordan_U  asked me to this command sudo efibootmgr -v : reply is this efibootmgr: EFI variables are not supported on this system.
<MSPaint__> Jordan_U: absolutely none
<MessedUpMyPc> now what i do?
<MSPaint__> Jordan_U: This is literally a fresh updated install with programs installed, nothing more
<CrackerJack> chromium
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<CrackerJack> my all syste reintal 64 bit only 1 browser
<Jordan_U> MSPaint__: I believe that if you boot Windows' install media via UEFI then it will instll for UEFI, the same way as Ubuntu's installer, but I am not sure of that. ##windows might be able to confirm or correct that.
<dylan__> ikonia: I checked with the System Monitor, and nothing seems to spike.
<dylan__> The 2 main processes that take up memory are 'chromium-browser -enable-pinch' & 'chromium-browse'
<ikonia> dylan__: so it is most likley your video cards xorg driver/configuration
<MSPaint__> Jordan_U: So just put UEFI USB above USB in the boot manager then I think?
<ikonia> dylan__: what cpu is this ?
<Jordan_U> MSPaint__: Sounds right.
<MSPaint__> Jordan_U: Sorry, I'm having a bit of a disconnect here
<ducasse> dylan__: do you know which generation cpu this is?
<dylan__> Hang on a couple minutes, I'll find the information ducasse & ikonia
<MSPaint__> Jordan_U: so to make a new blank GPT label, I just right click the allegedly unallocated partition and select new and apply?
<dylan__> ikonia: the cpu is an Intel Celeron N3050
<dylan__> the graphic card is just 'Intel HD Graphics'
<ikonia> thats surprising
<ikonia> dylan__: have you actually got flash installed ?
<dylan__> It didn't cross my mind, since I thought Flash doesn't support 60 FPS YouTube
<ikonia> dylan__: no no, it's good that you've not
<ikonia> dylan__: I just wanted to make sure it was using html5
<MSPaint__> Jordan_U: nevermind figured it out in gdisk
<BluesKaj> most youtube is HTML5  altho some flash is still used
<ikonia> if you've not installed flash on firefox, then clearly it can't use flash, which is good
<dylan__> Yeah I just checked and YouTube is showing it's in HTML5
<ikonia> dylan__: I was just double checking
<MSPaint__> Though I now have a protective MBR
<dylan__> I understand ikonia. Thanks for the help, by the way
<Jordan_U> MSPaint__: You're supposed to have a protective MBR when you're using GPT :)
<MSPaint__> Jordan_U:  thank you for that knowledge
<ikonia> dylan__: could you give me a link to one of the videos thats performing poor
<Jordan_U> MSPaint__: You're welcome.
<MSPaint__> Just realized that here http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/walkthrough.html
<ikonia> lets have a look at the spec of what it's encoded with
<MSPaint__> Jordan_U: should I trim the drive or something now? All that Windows data is still there, just unallocated right?
<BluesKaj> wish all websites would switch to HTML5, it's being adopted, but too slowly for my taste
<dylan__> Sure ikonia . I'm using this video because I know how it looks without any lag and in 60 FPS: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXIf5gAyrf4
<MSPaint__> I wish the same
<MSPaint__> I started learning with HTML5
<MSPaint__> So thankfully I have nothing to unlearn
<Yuken> Apparently, I've accidentally uninstalled GRUB 2 in a UEFI system, so now it is just booting straight into Windows Boot Manager. How would I, with a liveCD/USB/etc, detect the operating systems on one disk and then reinstall GRUB2 onto that disk?
<MSPaint__> Yuken: Have you taken a look at super grub repair?
<ikonia> dylan__: and on linux, that performs poor for you
<dylan__> Yes
<Yuken> MSPaint__, nope.
<MSPaint__> Yuken: I usually use a grub repair live usb to fix it but there's likely another way
<dylan__> Which honestly is surprising to me since Ubuntu is way more lightweight than Windows (at least, it appears so from install size)
<ikonia> dylan__: ok, thats like silk for me
<ikonia> dylan__: ubuntu isn't more lightweight than windows, and some of the hardware support/technology support (flash for example) is much weaker
<dylan__> Ah, I'm sorry, I just made an assumption.
<Yuken> ikonia, wat. Ubuntu, unless you're using KDE or Unity, is much lighter than Windows.
<ikonia> dylan__: and you're %100 sure the cpu isn't spiking while you're watching this
<dylan__> I'll check again
<ikonia> Yuken: no, it's really not
<ikonia> dylan__: thank you - not saying you're wrong, just want to check for common symptoms
<Yuken> ikonia, ... Ubuntu with Openbox or LXQt or XFCE will run on a mobile C2D from 2006 with ease. Windows 10 will not do that.
<MSPaint__> Jordan_U: thanks for the help. I'm gonna go try and reinstall things. Should I let Windows format the partition or is it gonna mess with GPT
<Yuken> CPU: 2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5250  @ 1.50GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.50GHz w/ 2048 KB L2 Cache **
<Yuken> ikonia, while using about 1/5th the RAM at idle
<MSPaint__> PRaise openbox, btw
<Yuken> ikonia, with an install size of 5GiB.
<ikonia> Yuken: thats not really ubuntu though is it....thats a custom light weight build
<Yuken> ikonia, wat. Install LXQt, XFCE, or just use plain Openbox (which is included with Ubuntu Desktop)
<dylan__> ikonia: Odd. Now it is showing that it's spiking... I must've seen it wrong.
<ikonia> dylan__: thats ok, thats why I checked
<Yuken> and Unity is still lighter than Windows, ikonia, just not by an insane amount.
<dylan__> Once the video is loaded it's stuck at 100% usage
<ikonia> Yuken: it's really not
<ikonia> dylan__: ok, thats what I was expecting
<ikonia> dylan__: thats "good"
<ikonia> dylan__: so it looks like xorg is really leaning on the cpu to run the video card
<Yuken> ikonia, I'll just go install Unity right now and look at RAM and processor use.
<ikonia> dylan__: is this 16.04
<ikonia> Yuken: I don't really care to be honest with you
<dylan__> Yes, it is.
<Yuken> ikonia, but you're wrong ;).
<ikonia> Yuken: I'm not but, enjoy it if it makes you feel better
<dylan__> I just installed the latest version that the Ubuntu website gave me
<ikonia> dylan__: nothing wrong with that
<ikonia> dylan__: can you go to /var/log and see if you have something that looks like Xorg.0.log
<dylan__> Sure. One second
<Yuken> ikonia, I mean, even the Ubuntu Desktop requirements area kind've disagrees with you.
<dylan__> ikonia: I do
<ikonia> Yuken: as I said, I don't really care
<Yuken> An old 700MHz Celeron and 512MiB of RAM for Unity on Ubuntu Desktop.
<ikonia> dylan__: can you "grep -i intel" against that log please
<dylan__> Xorg.0.log and Xorg.0.log.old
<ikonia> dylan__: forget the "old" log
<ikonia> dylan__: you should get quite a few results to that command
<ikonia> dylan__: see if you have something that looks similar (not the same) to this
<ikonia> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/17862709/
<nuno_nunes> Yuken, install to lubuntu or xubuntu
<ikonia> and if you do, pastebin what you have and share the link please
<dylan__> I'm not really sure how to do that command to be honest with you. I tried '/var/log/Xorg.0.log' -grep - i intel but that says permission denied
<ikonia> dylan__: no problem "sudo grep -i intel /var/log/Xorg.9.log"
<ikonia> sorry .0.log
<ikonia> not .9
<dylan__> Alright, that worked. One second, pasting it
<nictrasavios> Hello, the default eclipse packages in the repo come without software sites, so install support for languages like ruby is impossible without looking up and manually entering the defaults.
<dylan__> Here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17862805/
<nictrasavios> The defaults are often hard to find, and normal installations come with them - thus, nobody posts them online.
<MessedUpMyPc> Jordan_U:  did you see the pastebin you asked me ?
<nictrasavios> I ended up installing their offical versions from their website, but I figured I should inform the #ubuntu channel of this problem.
<MessedUpMyPc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17861148/
<ikonia> dylan__: thats frustating that looks good,
<ikonia> dylan__: can you do a test for me, can you view your test video at a much lower quality, say 480
<ikonia> dylan__: what happens with the cpu
<dylan__> Alright
<ikonia> (and how does the video playbook look)
<dylan__> ikonia: The first 20 seconds of the video at 480p had my CPU running at 100%. After that it went down to around 80%
<ikonia> so even then it's really testing it
<dylan__> The video seemed relatively smooth, except for an occasional 1 second freeze
<Yuken> dylan__, what processor are you running?
<ikonia> it's leaning on your cpu way too hard,
<dylan__> Another thing I Just noticed (the video started at 720p60FPS) is that there was screen tearing
<ikonia> dylan__: I'd not worry about that
<dylan__> Yuken: an Intel Celeron N3050
<dylan__> ikonia: anything else you can think of?
<dylan__> If not, I understand.
<ikonia> dylan__: I'm just looking at that modules and xorg options to see if there is anything that can change the way that driver is being used
<ikonia> dylan__: on paper that cpu/intel-hd graphics should be enough to deal with that quite easy, but for some reason xorg is pushing the weight onto the cpu generally rather than the graphics chip on the cpu
<dylan__> ikonia: let's hope there's a fix for that
<ducasse> dylan__: you can try to enable tearfree and dri3, but not sure if it will work with your particular gpu.
<ikonia> dylan__: every day I see people using this with no problem, there will be room to change the config, it's just a case of what
<ikonia> ducasse: it's intel on cpu
<ikonia> celeron
<ducasse> ikonia: i know.
<ducasse> ikonia: many of them support dri3, but it's not enabled by default. works fine on mine.
<ikonia> tearfee is not an intel setting
<ducasse> tearfree is mentioned as disabled in the paste you just posted, and works on mine (hd 4600)
<ikonia> thats interesting
<ikonia> it's not listed in the module docs
<ducasse> both those settings have an effect, and it's noticeable.
<ducasse> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17863531/
<ikonia> I can understand the dri3 one, just odd that tearfee isn't meantioned in the intel module docs
<ikonia> give them a try, can't make it worse
<dylan__> I'm trying, but I can't find the config in etc/X11/
<dylan__> Do I have to manually make that?
<ikonia> dylan__: yes,
<ikonia> dylan__: later versions don't use the config unless you use it
<ikonia> create it
<dylan__> Alright.
<sydney_untangle> Quick question all, so every time i resume from suspend my caps lock is enabled. Oddest thing. Do you guys know of any good workarounds?
<wuseman> sydney_untangle: did you have a kernel panic recently?
<sydney_untangle> wuseman: I believe that is what is happening when i try to turn my computer back on after it tries to shut down when my battery is almost dead.
<dylan__> ikonia: Made the file, now what do I do? Restart, I assume?
<sydney_untangle> I told it in the power settings to power down, but it seems to be trying to hibernate instead.
<wuseman> sydney_untangle: yeah thats correct.
<ducasse> dylan__: restart lightdm
<sydney_untangle> wuseman: But what do i do about it, thats my question.
<ikonia> dylan__: just reboot if you want to be quick and simple with it
<abhishek> how can I update nano, I am stuck at 2.5, there is 2.7 release. apt upgrade does upgrade it.
<sydney_untangle> Sorry to put it so bluntly, but ive been trying to solve this all day.
<abhishek> I meant does NOT upgrade it.
<wuseman> sydney_untangle: have you try to change the battery setting 'When power is critically low' to shutdown instead hibernate?
<dylan__> ikonia: is this correct? http://paste.ubuntu.com/17864116/ or do I need to add the Identifier & driver flags?
<ikonia> dylan__: should be enough
<ducasse> abhishek: the version in 16.04 is 2.5.3-2
<dylan__> Alright, restarting. Will be back in a sec.
<abhishek> ducasse, how can I update?
<mrinal> hello all
<abhishek> upgrade I mean. :)
<sydney_untangle> wuseman: That is what it is set to, but it doesn't shut down fully. It seems to go into some sort of hibernate, yet my power light flashes like it is in standby.
<wuseman> Alright sydney_untangle
<abhishek> ducasse, There is 2.6 stable release. I think 2.7 also. sudo apt update doesn't find the new version why/
<wuseman> sydney_untangle: Give me the output from your grub file: 'cat /etc/default/grub | grep GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT'
<mrinal> how can i determine how many cores my processor has with bash
<ducasse> abhishek: that is the latest supported version in ubuntu. the usual recommendation is to stick with the official packages.
<ducasse> !latest | abhishek
<ubottu> abhishek: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<wuseman> whats the text inside "" in that line?
<bekks> wuseman: use this instead: grep GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT /etc/default/grub
<SchrodingersScat> mrinal: cat /proc/cpuinfo #?
<wuseman> bekks: ya thats pretty same just another way to type it :P
<bekks> wuseman: Thats a totally different way. It is not a useless use of cat. :)
<wuseman> Output will be same, try.
<sydney_untangle> wuseman: "quiet splash"
<SchrodingersScat> mrinal: and if that's too much info, maybe cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep processor  #and then you can just see how many it recognizes.
<abhishek> ducasse, thanks
<SchrodingersScat> mrinal: or "cpu cores"
<bekks> wuseman: The output isnt the issue at that point. Avoiding useless usage of applications is. :)
<abhishek> Any suggestions on this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1588428
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1588428 in linux (Ubuntu) "PCI bus error on startup while booting into login screen (Kubuntu 16.04)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<sydney_untangle> Ok, so caps lock is not on when resuming from suspend, just the caps lock light is.
<sydney_untangle> But i need it to shut down, not do some sort of deep suspend.
<dylan__> ikonia: I think that did more bad than it did good
<wuseman> sydney_untangle: okey thats fine, have you tried to edit the hibernating setting to 0 in laptop-mode-tools?
<dylan__> After the first restart, I got the error saying that I was running in low graphic mode, I believe
<dylan__> I ignored it and it booted to desktop, after that Ubuntu had a system error
<dylan__> Restart again, everything appears to be fine now
<abhishek> how can I draw to attention to a bug, there is bounty system like on stack for bugs.launchpad?
<wuseman> ENABLE_AUTO_HIBERNATION=1 < try edit this to 0 and see if it will listen on your other setting so it poweroff instead
<dylan__> ikonia: It also didn't appear to fix YouTube
<mrinal> cpu cores
<mrinal> thanx for the command
<abhishek> are bugs discussed here or on devel? :)
<mrinal> upon executing i get cpu flush size: 64; cache alignment: 64; address sizes: 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual; cpu family: 6; siblings: 4; core id: 2; cpu core: 2
<mrinal> how can i optimize ubuntu for fast shutdown
<sydney_untangle> wuseman: The hibernate setting is greyed out as it is.
<abhishek> any suggestions?
<sydney_untangle> hibernate working is a hit or miss thing on this laptop.
<mrinal> what files to edit for a fast start-up/shutdown
<mrinal> on ubuntu
<mrinal> schrodingerscat, are you there ?
<Anonaly2> hi
<sydney_untangle> Is there any other way i can have a diferent power manager replace unity's power manager?
<bekks> sydney_untangle: There arent different "power managers".
<abhishek> Stuck at this bug, please help. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1588428
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1588428 in linux (Ubuntu) "PCI bus error on startup while booting into login screen (Kubuntu 16.04)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<abhishek> In short, I get weird errors on boot, it slows down the startup. It creates infinite logs when I am booted into kde. I can fix the log thing by adding a kernel parameter but the startup is still slow.
<MonkeyDust>  abhishek 'weird' is a bit vague, the nature of the errors usually contains the beginning of a solution
<yottanami> How can I find my current DNS nameserver
<MonkeyDust> yottanami  dig
<ate15> salut les gens
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ate15> i love you justin bieber
<jatt> yottanami: nmcli device show eth0
<OerHeks> if the interfacename is eth0 ...
<dbz2k> what ppa should I use if I don't want to wait for ubuntu push out firefox stable?
<OerHeks> dbz2k, the only ppa with beta 48 is https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-nextbut use at your own risc
<MonkeyDust> dbz2k  better tell the channel what's wrong with FF 47
<delfindelfin> hello
<OerHeks> :-)
<lapion> systemd misbehaves quite oftenly when in ubuntu recovery mode
<bobbu> Hello all, so im running Xubuntu 16.04, and everything is working ok, except that putting my laptop to sleep and waking it up using the screen is not working. It acts like there is no screen switch. What can i try?
<bobbu> Hmm, oh man, it is always seeing the switch as open. Arg.
<OerHeks> bobbu, try ctrl alt F2 ( to tty2) and back to tty7 = ctrl alt F7
<OerHeks> does it bring the screen up again?
<bobbu> OerHeks: No, im refering to the physical screen on my laptop, its aparently not triggering the switch to tell when the lid is open or shut.
<bobbu> Thats what i was meaning.
<OerHeks> oh oke, no clue about that
<Netwolf> Linux med.edu.ky 4.6.0-pf1-hardened-kernel+ #1 SMP Sat Jun 25 13:15:38 EDT 2016 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<OerHeks> Netwolf, sounds like no ubuntu / mainline kernel
<mrdunno> can u say me
<Netwolf> OerHeks: no, its this one https://pf.natalenko.name/
<mrdunno> elementary is too supported by ubuntu?
<Netwolf> OerHeks: I pulled it off github and recompiled it
<Netwolf> OerHeks: sooooo much faster than stock
<OerHeks> Netwolf,  good for you, not supported here.
<Netwolf> i didnt ask for support
<OerHeks> the name is the same as the gentoo kernel
<Netwolf> are u a low level kernel developer
<Netwolf> offering support for mainline on irc?
<OerHeks> Netwolf, please don't bother us with that, this is ubuntu support only.
<Netwolf> er bother with what. You are being an arrogant ass for no reason. I never asked for support and to be honest, I am probabaly a lot more educated than you when it comes to kernel internal
<tgm4883> Ok now, lets stay civil
<Netwolf> I simply showed a uname -a on ubuntu xenial
<Netwolf> i agree
<tgm4883> Netwolf: to be fair, you joined and posted your kernel for zero reason
<Netwolf> Ah. My apolgies. I posted it as it compiled it. Dindnt ask for support however.
<Netwolf> Do you offer low level kernel support for stock kernels here OerHeks?
<ducasse> Netwolf: why post your kernel version if you have no questions about it?
<OerHeks> Netwolf, sure, but for zxenial there is no 4.6x AFAIK http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Netwolf> same reason  people post uptime :)
<tgm4883> Netwolf: you're in the support channel, which is why it appears when you posted that you were asking for support
<tgm4883> Netwolf: if you want to chat, there is #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss for that
<OerHeks> it is all yakkety development
<mernoire> hi
<mernoire> c'est la mer noire
<mernoire> what do you think of mer noire ??
<Netwolf> I think we might be getting carried away with symantic and wasting each others times. My aplogies. My uname -a was akin to a uptime show off. It's a custom kernel to improve performance on unbuntu/xenial. I do think perhaps it would be the place to talk about such things. :))
<Netwolf> so what is offtopic vs ontopic if you dont even discuss the components of the os?
<tgm4883> Netwolf: uptime isn't welcome in this channel either. As I previously mentioned, #ubuntu-discuss is where you probably want to be
<MonkeyDust> Netwolf  discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic, this is the support area
<tgm4883> Netwolf: on topic for this channel is Ubuntu Support
<OerHeks> #ubuntu-kernel or #ubuntu-discuss
<Netwolf> OerHeks: Yes, while there is no mainline 4.6 version, the pf-kernel is unique as it adds BFQ support and better performance overall on clouds as well
<tgm4883> !ot | mernoire
<ubottu> mernoire: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Netwolf> tgm4883: ah okay
<stack_overflow> Have updare
<Zren> What do you do when your video drivers crash (screen freezes) and you can't switch to tty1 (game still shows)? Is it because tty1 is video accelerated too?
<stack_overflow> Have updated video driver to nvidia proprietary and plymouth looks ugly under 16.04. How can I fix this?
<mrdunno> nothing
<mrdunno> because nvudia didnt not give drivers
<mrdunno> in opensource, I mean
<MonkeyDust> mrdunno  yes, there's no love from nvidia, for linux
<stack_overflow> Ok. I like booting in text mode as well.
<tgm4883> My nvidia drivers beg to differ
<mrdunno> hm
<mrdunno> stack
<mrdunno> can you re-write you question
<mrdunno> ?
<mrdunno> cause I Lost it
<tgm4883> stack_overflow: what do you mean looks ugly?
<MonkeyDust> stack_overflow  i had that too, simply wait a few seconds until all that ugliness disappears and your desktop shows up
<stack_overflow> tgm4883: no graphic like after the first installation. After i changed to nvidia driver just text ubuntu and some dots under it. Very low resolution.
<GreenDay> hello
<GreenDay> i run ubuntu
<GreenDay> VERSION="15.10 (Wily Werewolf)"
<GreenDay> audacity crash
<GreenDay> and rhythmbox has toons of bugs
<GreenDay> :(
<GreenDay> appart from that
<GreenDay> it works
<nolsen> GreenDay: Upgrade to Ubuntu 16.04
<nolsen> 15.10 is about to loose support.
<MonkeyDust> !15.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) was the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10 - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/wily - Scheduled to go EOL in July, 2016
<GreenDay> okay
<GreenDay> do you think i must reinstall or upgrade?
<GreenDay> basicaly i started from kubuntu
<GreenDay> it maybe a good idea to do a fresh install
<MonkeyDust> GreenDay  yes, and create a separate /home partition, that's easier for future installs
<kekento> hey, when I paste a command on terminal, it executes itself automatically. how to avoid this?
<EriC^^> kekento: dont copy the newline with it
<kekento> sorry sir, what is "newline"?
<EriC^^> make sure not to select the bottom first start when you copy it
<kekento> oh I get it, thank you
<EriC^^> no problem
<bprompt> kekento:      \r\n, the "enter press, character", which is non--printable, and thus not obvious, but if you copy and paste that, the paste will have, the text/command PLUS the enter key, the enter key will mean to bash, "execute now"
<GreenDay> MonkeyDust, i have oldschool partitionned with fdisk ;)
<MonkeyDust> GreenDay  great, then now you can create a partition, for /home
<Echelon_> hi
<GreenDay> i have that scheme for 20 years man
<MonkeyDust> GreenDay  time to improve things and learn something new
<GreenDay> aww
<GreenDay> I thought i was good administer enough for linux ;)
<akik> bprompt: on linux it's just \n but on windows \r\n
<MonkeyDust> GreenDay  'Only shallow people know themselves thoroughly.' - Oscar Wilde
<bprompt> ok :)
<bprompt> Show me a thoroughly satisfied man - and I will show you a failure.    ~~ Thomas A. Edison ~~
 * bprompt ducks
<GreenDay> MonkeyDust, what in french please?
<jaymeproni> Hello guys! My notebook has atheros like wireless controller, so. Is there any documentation like this format https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee for atheros in ubuntu wiki? I'm having some difficulties for finding it.
<Echelon_> hi
<bekks> !wifi | jaymeproni
<ubottu> jaymeproni: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jaymeproni> Thanks a lot. Wireless works fine now :)
<tronic> i have a question: Can a computer be hacked while a browser is not even open? I'm asking with regard to virtual machines - they require the internet to be active on the host, which surely nullifies half the point of having a VM?
<tronic> Surely the host can be hacked while it is just sat there, doing nothing?
<OerHeks> tronic, hypothetical yes.
<tronic> uh oh
<tronic> Well that's no good is it
<OerHeks> but escape from the VM to the host, that is a different story
<MonkeyDust> tronic  if you find someone who has hacked your linux, please let us know, sounds very exciting
<tronic> nooo i'm not talking about my linux being hacked
<tronic> actually, the situation is this: Host = Windows 7
<tronic> VM = Linux
<monty_hall> I want to install a hdd, but I mount to manual mount it and I want it encrypted
<tronic> VM requires internet connection on host, for internet on VM to work
<MonkeyDust> tronic  yes
<monty_hall> that is, password protected, can this be done?
<monty_hall> manual mount/unmount password protected encyrpted drive.
<tronic> is there no way to run a VM that runs the wireless modem directly, bypassing the host for internet access?
<MonkeyDust> tronic  i guess you should ask that in the vm's channel
<tronic> I use Windows for some art software, and would rather not log out, then log into a different partition just for internet
<OerHeks> monty_hall, here is a howto for usb sticks, also possible on ext hdd http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/create-secure-usb-drive-ubuntu-linux-unified-key-setup/
<tronic> ok
<OerHeks> you have the tools already
<MonkeyDust> tronic  is it virtulabox or vmware?
<tronic> yes, MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> tronic  the one or the other?
<tronic> do i /join #virtualbox ? To be fair, i'd be interested in any VM manufacturer that allowed internet directly from the VM bypassing the host
<monty_hall> OerHeks: thanks!
<tronic> it's virtualbox
<MonkeyDust> tronic  type   /j #vbox
<tronic> ok thanks :)
<tronic> any other suggestions for manufacturers that allow direct wireless, bypassing host?
<MonkeyDust> tronic  it's not as crowded and active as #ubuntu
<tronic> apart from virtualbox
<tronic> i take it none ...
<brutser> hi all, my server is running fine, connecting from a windows client works ok, but now recently i added an ubuntu client - the vpn connection works, but traffic not seem to be forwarded - what could be the reason(s) ?
<StRiKa> StRiKa
<tronic> i need a VM for Windows as host, all i can think of is VirtualBox and VMWare plus a few lesser entities gotten off Wikipedia, but i don't know if any of them will do what i need - that is, bypass Windows host internet connection and get one of its own instead
<brutser> i can ping the vpn server from the ubuntu client once connected, but when open a browser, it still uses the local connection
<tronic> ok i'll go now
<brutser> openvpn*
<StRiKa> hello
<SlakViper> tronic, if all you use windows for is the art software, why not run windows in the vm, and make linux your host?
<tronic> SlakViper: it's not just art, it's music too, but the thing is, the software is quite demanding
<StRiKa> hi guys im new to IRC
<MonkeyDust> StRiKa  great, this is ubuntu support
<tronic> also, i don't want to go through the  hassle of re-registering all my art software on the VM
<MonkeyDust> !studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<StRiKa> how do i find other IRC servers
<MonkeyDust> StRiKa  /msg alis list bababa
<MonkeyDust> StRiKa  that's for channels, not for servers
<StRiKa> sorry im a noob still learning lol
<tronic> thanks MonkeyDust i have KXStudio at the moment, it's based on Ubuntu, but the programs i wish to run apart from GIMP are CorelDRAW, and Reason, VirtualDJ, Ableton, etc. etc. none of which have Linux equivalents, and l'm sure they could run in VM but l require snappy performance
<MonkeyDust> StRiKa  you already learned something new, then
<squinty> StRiKa,  if using Hexchat then  Hexchat -> Network List  (from the drop down menu)
<StRiKa> thanks
<MonkeyDust> tronic  hope you find a way to accomplish what you want!
<SlakViper> tronic, I completely understand.  The only other suggestion I would have for you would be maybe trying a usb network card.  I know vbox and vmware on windows both allow passthrough of usb devices, but not much else from what I understand.
<tronic> yes it has just been suggested to me to try a USB modem / mobile broadband.
<tronic> also, btw, i am trying to get into Linux music, hence i have KXstudio on a partition
<tronic> keep the faith!
<monty_hall> OerHeks: Here's a twist
<monty_hall> is it possible to create a file? and mount it like it was a dist?
<monty_hall> disk?
<monty_hall> i guess I could google it :P
<monty_hall> nvm
<bprompt> monty_hall:   yes
<monty_hall> I'm curious
<monty_hall> can I create an empty file?
<monty_hall> does it have to be in "dd" format?
<elichai2> hi
<tatertots> hello everyone :P
<monty_hall> in fact, could you point me to a web page?
<monty_hall> not exactly sure what to google
<tatertots> Hi elichai2
<elichai2> my /var/log is 17GB so I looked into /var/log/syslog and I found these lines huge amount of times:
<bekks> monty_hall: touch yourfile; echo "" > yourfile2; ...
<elichai2> http://pastebin.com/HfwVmYWi
<SlakViper> monty_hall, touch empty_file; mkfs.ext4 empty_file; mount -t ext4 -o loop /path/to/empty_file /destination     maybe??
<elichai2> the weird thing is I don't even have a directory `/home/elichai2/.cache/google-chrome/`
<tatertots> elichai2 what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<elichai2> 16.04
<monty_hall> when I say empty, I don'pt need to image a file.  I know that I can dd a disk image.  but want to start w/ something empty
<monty_hall> I would have to assume I'd have to create a file w/ all 0's that's 4GB or so
<monty_hall> to be my virtual encrypted disk
<bprompt> monty_hall:    yeap, using mkfs  to make the file with an FileSystem, then you can mount it, since it's pretty much just an image file, like an ISO, notice above SlakViper's line
<bekks> monty_hall: Did you read what I wrote to you?
<elichai2> tatertots, so?
<OerHeks> something like this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/667291/create-blank-disk-image-for-file-storage
<monty_hall> perfect!
<tatertots> elichai2...give me a second to look at your pastbin
<wingnut2626> Good day all.  Is there a specific ISO that i need to boot in order to get ubuntu working on a macbook pro 2, 1?
<wingnut2626> Every ISO i have found fails to boot properly.
<bprompt> wingnut2626:    the PPC ISO 64bits I"d think
<bekks> wingnut2626: Which CPU do you use?
<wingnut2626> Core 2 Duo
<OerHeks> we have a wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook2-1
<wingnut2626> 64 bit
<bekks> wingnut2626: So the PPC iso will not work for you.
<wingnut2626> I have followed the wiki word for word and the images fail to boot
<bekks> wingnut2626: so which images did you use so far?
<wingnut2626> 15.10, 10.10, 10.4
<bekks> wingnut2626: For which platform? 32bit? mac? ppc?
<elichai2> tatertots, so? have any clue?
<wingnut2626> bekks where can i find these options?
<bekks> wingnut2626: On the page linked to you :)
<wingnut2626> no dl links for the actual images
<bekks> wingnut2626: So which iso files exactly did you use?
<tatertots> elichai2 are you running out of free hard disk space ?
<elichai2> not really but I need it to move my VM into it
<brutser> anyone here with some knowledge about openvpn on ubuntu (as a client) - i try connect to openvpn, it works fine, i can ping the server, but the traffic is not routed through the vpn, just keeps using my local connection ...
<wingnut2626> bekks The 64 bit desktop images.  I am sure that is the problem but I dont know where to find the mactel images.
<elichai2> only this file (syslog) is 16GB
<elichai2> and it's not the first time this happens
<bekks> wingnut2626: Those will not work an a Mac. You need the Mac images.
<elichai2> (although I don't remember the last times what error was it)
<wingnut2626> where do i get em?
<bprompt> brutser:    there are quite a few folks at #openvpn, there's also an #openvpn-devel channel
<tatertots> elichai2 you need to move your vm from ???? (inform me of source) to (inform me of destination)???
<tatertots> in as much detail as possible
<elichai2> from My HDD to my SSD(where my ubuntu system is installed)
<akik> monty_hall: you can also create a file and treat it as a disk with partitions (losetup, kpartx)
<tatertots> elichai2...these two disks are in the same computer correct?.....so from /dev/sdX to /dev/sdX????? can you solve for "X"
<elichai2> from /dev/sdb2 to /dev/sda2
<tatertots> elichai2 ...would you mind pastbin some information for me please
<elichai2> it doesn't really matter the VM shit, I just want to know why my log is full of this weird error
<tatertots> elichai2 i want you to run a command and pastbin the output here so i can read it
<tatertots> Oh so what's important to you is not moving the VM?...ok i understand
<tatertots> when i read "i need to move VM" i thought that was your priority
<tatertots> sorry
<SolitaryCypher> Is it safe to source /sys/class/power_supply/BAT0/uevent into a script?
<OerHeks> try clean the chrome config and start the browser again > /home/elichai2/.cache/google-chrome/
<tatertots> like if i were to say "i need food and water"
<elichai2> OerHeks,  the weird thing is I don't have `google-chrome` dir in `.cache`
<tatertots> elichai2 were you aware that "hidden" files/folders begin with "."
<elichai2> yeah
<tatertots> "hidden"
<elichai2> using terminal...
<tatertots> ok just making sure
<tatertots> that ones all yours OerHeks :P
<elichai2> wait
<elichai2> wow, I forgot a long time ago I mounted the chrome's cache directory into RAM
<elichai2> And I think it just removed the folder I created in /tmp somehow
<elichai2> how can I make my system not delete a directory in /tmp?
<elichai2> lol
<elichai2> I can't believe this was the problem
<tatertots> imagine all the other things that you've probably done or copy and pasted from the internet that will negatively impact you in the future
<tatertots> @elichai2
<OerHeks> This is somehowe confusing, you want a solution against yourself removing a folder?
<elichai2> I new what I did it was just a year ago lol
<tatertots> yeah lol
<elichai2> no, I didn't removed it maybe it gets removed on every boot or only when upgrading a version
<elichai2> i'll try to reboot and see if it gets removed
<elichai2> is it OK to delete /var/log/syslog?
<elichai2> or fill it with /dev/null ?
<MonkeyDust> elichai2  this ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/17877506/
<lerner> sudo chmod 644 shermore.mkv < I want to change permissions to "walter" not "root". what am I missing?
<jamesd> elichai2: better to properly config logrotate and be sure it runs daily
<bekks> lerner: chown, not chmod.
<dm_comp> lerner: chown walter:walter shermore.mkv
<elichai2> MonkeyDust, no file called `default` in /etc/chromium-browser
<AEL-H> Hi guys, one of my partitions is having problems mounting, it is telling me the partition is unclean
<AEL-H> I am on a dual boot system and it is running NTFS
<AEL-H> I access the partition from windows and ubuntu
<dm_comp> chown <user>:<group> file
<lerner> dm_comp, so I can use either numbers or username:group as you did?
<bekks> AEL-H: So start Windows and run a full filesystem check.
<elichai2> jamesd, I just need it once, how do i run logrotate?
<AEL-H> I don't know if this makes a difference, but I can access the partition from windows just fine
<MonkeyDust> elichai2  do   ls /etc/chromium-browser/
<elichai2> I know how to use the terminal...
<elichai2> I only got there a directory called `customizations`
<elichai2> no files
<MonkeyDust> elichai2  is the file not there?
<MonkeyDust> ok, odd
<dm_comp> never tied it with numbers and by numbers you mean UID
<jamesd> logrotate -vf /etc/logrotate.conf
<dm_comp> tried*
<elichai2> thx
<OerHeks> better fix your issue, purge and reinstall chrome
<elichai2> jamesd, and then `sudo rm syslog.1` :)
<jamesd> elichai2: yeah if you own the box that is fine. if you are an employee  security may not take kindly to removing logfiles
<elichai2> of course
<mhalano> hello everyone,
<akik> AEL-H: do you have fast start-up enabled on windows side (power options/system settings) ? it causes that error when mounting it in linux
<mhalano> I have a question not so specific about Ubuntu, but I believe someone already done what I want to do.
<AEL-H> akik: I ran ntfs fix, and that fixed the issue for one partition
<AEL-H> akik: but the windows partition is saying something about hibernation
<akik> AEL-H: http://www.howtogeek.com/236807/how-to-mount-your-windows-10-or-8-system-drive-on-linux/
<AEL-H> akik: I am not sure about fast start-up it's windows 10
<AEL-H> akik: Ah thanks this looks like the issue, my fault for not finding this
<elichai2> thank you all
<mhalano> The question is: How I create a local proxy for emails usig IMAP? The idea is keep a cache for emails I received so I can access offline but the most important is create a way so I can send emails evens without Internet connection using Thunderbird and whgen I connect the emails levae to the destiny. <EOM>
<mhalano> s/whgen/when
<mhalano> s/levae/leaves
<McLight> I love fight with computer is Ubuntu for me?
<MonkeyDust> McLight  try Windows
<McLight> True that better fight
<MonkeyDust> (joke)
<McLight> I joke too
<EriC^^> you need a heavy de if you want to do any damage with it
<tatertots> computer lives matter
<EriC^^> a club or something would be better though
<tatertots> i joke too
<MonkeyDust> McLight  try to answer mhalano 's question, sounds challenging
<mhalano> :D
<McLight> That sounds tough
<tatertots> mhalano....so tell us where in the process of making this happen you are currently stuck at and any error you may be getting
<tatertots> mhalano.....what work have you done so far?
<tatertots> are you still in the "dreaming" phase...or the "conceptual" phase?
<mhalano> tatertots, Some research without success. I hope someone can indicate what search for. I was looking for email and proxy and I just know Squid is not for that. :(
<mhalano> is for personal use, so no worry.
<xubuntu> 6
<mhalano> tatertots, dreaming phase. I can't find some documentation to think about conceptual.
<tatertots> mhalano.....who is your mail with right now?
<tatertots> mhalano ..........mhalano@company.com
<mhalano> tatertots, Very basic. HGmail. Online.
<mhalano> s/HGmail/Gmail
<mhalano> The idea is use IMAP with Thunderbird
<tatertots> mhalano....i'm familiar with google's "gmail"  :)
<mhalano> and do a cache (with IMAP) and keep the send emails until has a connection so I can work offline.
<tatertots> mhalano......so you have a gmail account for email yes/no?
<mhalano> tatertots, Yes, I have
<mhalano> tatertots, And I use online but for a short time I used via IMAP
<mhalano> I like IMAP because the instant sync, but a need a cache.
<mhalano> So even disconnected I could read some emails.
<HackerII> thunderbird with IMAP already compacts and shows dl mail
<tatertots> mhalao has acknowledged he's still in dreaming phase or conceptual phase.....i'm going to let him sleep for a few more minutes before i wake him up lol
<mhalano> tatertots, what is the problem with my idea?
<adrian_1908> hello. I have a netbook with an Intel `Celeron 2955U` and I found some information that suggests this CPU might support OpenGL 4. When I query glxinfo, I get OpenGL 3.3 (Mesa). Is there some driver/setting to support higher versions?
<tatertots> mhalano the good news is that you don't need to do anything
<HackerII> exactly
<HackerII> D`oh!
<tatertots> feel free to keep dreaming about doing a bunch of technical stuff if you want
<bprompt> mhalano:     I recall using an email client a long while ago, and in the IMAP option, it had the availability to keep a local copy(cache) whilst leaving the mail on the server, and synching as needed
<HackerII> ya, thunderbird
<tatertots> the good people over at google and gmail have already taken care of any of your email concerns
<mhalano> bprompt, I will look that. Thanks. And about the offline sending?
<HackerII> exactly tatertots
<tatertots> mhalano you can now feel free to browse the net and check out sports scores and stuff now
<bprompt> mhalano:    offline sending is easy, all email clients have a deferred sending, you "compose" your message, and click on "send later" or thereabouts option, or just make a "draft" for later sending
<mhalano> And supose I use a more minimalist email client like mutt or Alpine?
<tatertots> mhalano...again the good folks over at google have you covered....you're in good hands with gmail
<bprompt> mhalano:     well, your options are as good as your email cleint
<tatertots> you'll be fine
<tatertots> let the good folks at google continue to manage your email services as they have been
<tatertots> everything is fine
<tatertots> there is nothing that you need to do
<tatertots> btw guys if i'm ever dreaming......please allow me to sleep a tad bit longer please
<HackerII> tatertot lives matter
<tatertots> but after 2 minutes of extra sleep ...PLEASE slash me in the face with a bucket of ice cold water
<bprompt> tatertots:  you are, and we can't wake you up, because we're in it =P
<tatertots> lol
<tatertots> mhalano's questions wasn't "challenging" after all LMAO
<tatertots> he just needed a cold bucket of water to the face
<bekks> tatertots: With or without the bucket? ;)
<tatertots> mhalano i have linux dreams too
<tatertots> and i have ubuntu problems in my linux dreams
<tatertots> maybe yall will help me with my ubuntu problem
<tatertots> my problem is i need to open terminal
<tatertots> but i can't
<bekks> Why not?
<In4rtia> Ctrl + Alt + T
<tatertots> because my laptop is in the trunk of my car and i don't want to go get it, because it's rather hot outdoors right now
<bekks> tatertots: Stop trolling then please.
<bprompt> tatertots:     so long you don't forget to press Ctrl-S to save, before you wake up, you'll be ok
<HackerII> way to treat your equipment
<adrian_1908> ok looks like I'm stuck with OpenGL 3.3 for now, with 4+ still being in the workings. Hadn't expected that, but at least it'll come.
<tatertots> @bekks.....fine...i'll stop with this "trolling" you speak of
<matthew> ueuue
<In4rtia> tatertots We all hope so
<matthew> f5ehr
<matthew> dktj
<kronoks> when will ubuntu EFI installer be fixed to properly install GRUB2 to the /boot partition, without manual intervention via recovery disk?
<Guest94282> I want to run my installed system in ram, then copy any differences on shutdown
<tatertots> Hi kronoks
<Guest80143> how is it
<Guest80143> how
<Guest80143> how is it
<tatertots> kronoks.....are you having issues with EFI?
<tatertots> kronoks.....are you against "manual intervention"?
<Guest94282> how can i boot from my ssd to ram, then only write back what's changed on shutdown?
<kronoks> tatertots: are you aware of the issue whereby the installer does not copy files into proper directories, and only system-d boot does so?
<dylan__> Hi. I came here a couple of hours ago complaining about an issue where YouTube videos were incredibly laggy & frames were getting dropped. Someone was kind enough to help me but eventually left. His "diagnosis" was that Xorg was only using my CPU (which was going to 100% when watching a video) and not my video card. I was wondering how I can fix this. Thanks for any help!
<Guest94282> dylan__ what is your video card?
<tatertots> kronoks....................https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<dylan__> Guest94282: It's just Intel Graphics
<kronoks> tatertots: insufficient
<dylan__> The CPU is an intel celeron n3050
<kronoks> dylan__: what is the cpu and gpu?
<dylan__> kronoks: It's just Intel HD Graphics
<kronoks> dylan__: the n3050 is a recent cpu that can normally play videos without issue. what is the application environment?
<dylan__> kronoks: what do you mean by "application enviroment"?
<kronoks> dylan__: the operating system and desktop environment.
<dylan__> I'm running Ubuntu 16.04 on a laptop (Ideapad 100S). YouTube could be played in 720p60fps fine on Windows
<kronoks> i know that laptop. it's the 11 or 14 inch variant in black and red tone.
<tatertots> dylan........what browser are you using to play these laggy youtube videos you speak of???
<dylan__> I'm running Chromium.
<tatertots> dylan....(A) firefox.........(B) google chrome......(C) Other
<tatertots> ah C it is
<dylan__> I'm sorry for not supplying all the information, it slipped my mine since I told it before
<tatertots> dylan....standby
<dylan__> Will do, thanks.
<tatertots> dylan...stick with me here and we'll get you fixed up in no time
<tatertots> dylan....these laggy youtube videos....are they also laggy when you watch the exact same video in Firefox?  yes/no?
<dylan__> Yes.
<vm096> how do I foreach an array in bash?
<kronoks> dylan__: you could try another desktop environment, in case it's a Unity issue. also, be aware that Windows is more efficient with hardware resources and has better drivers, so that will always be a contributing factor.
<dylan__> The lag is different though. In Chromium the video is slowed down it seems, and it lags behind the audio. Then, there's a black cut for one second and the video catches back up to the audio.
<dylan__> In firefox it's just a constant lag
<tatertots> dylan....these laggy youtuve videos ....are they also laggy when you watch them in "GOOGLE" chrome? yes/no
<tgm4883> 0_0
<dylan__> In Chromium I also noticed that there's some screen tearing
<kronoks> dylan__: is it using flash? or standard HTML5.
<dylan__> standard HTML5 kronoks
<tgm4883> I don't think I've ever heard that "windows is more efficient"
<dylan__> tatertots: I'll install Google Chrome right now
<kronoks> as a workaround, try to install flash and force firefox to use that in youtube to test it.
<mhalano> bprompt, I will fix my problem and publish on my blog. I just need to write on my blog first.
<kronoks> chrome is the same as chromium, except it includes the flash plugin and other codecs.
<dylan__> You can't have 60 FPS in Flash though, right?
<kronoks> there may also be variations in distributions
<dylan__> Whatever, at this point it does not matter. I'm willing to accept any fix that will allow me to watch YT again
<edrocks> could lvm encryption cause a disk to keep failing if you are using hardware raid 10? I replaced the physical disk
<Pitbeast> Hi All!
<tatertots> dylan....let me know when you have an answer to my last question to you :P
<dylan__> Alright tatertots, google chrome is installed. Hang on while I switch to that browser
<Pitbeast> join #ubuntu-mate
<Pitbeast> derp
<tatertots> and i will continue my analysis
<tatertots> Hello Pitbeast
<OerHeks> HD Graphics (Braswell) .. not that powerfull, but should do 720/60 ... http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel-celeron-n3050&num=1
<tatertots> welcome back dylan
<tatertots> I hope you have news/info for me ...yes
<akik> dylan__: i'm not sure if this is still needed "MOZ_USE_OMTC=1 firefox"
<dylan__> tatertots: google chrome does not appear to be able to play the video in 720p 60 fps
<sector_0> has anyone experienced any quirks with the r9 290 GPUs on ubuntu?
<dylan__> akik: I'm not sure what that does in my case?
<akik> dylan__: possible solution to your choppy videos
<dylan__> akik: but only for firefox?
<bekks> dylan__: That may help for firefox. Just test using Google Chrome on that video for now.
<tatertots> dylan.....your problem is actually a very easy fix
<tatertots> but you need to stick with it and answer my questions to the best of your ability
<dylan__> It is?
<dylan__> And I'm trying to do that, tatertots.
<tatertots> yes dylan...a very common issue
<tatertots> with a very common and easy fix
<tatertots> but i must be allowed to complete my analysis to determine if this fix is applicable to you %100
<dylan__> Go ahead
<tatertots> i'm alredy %99.999999
<OerHeks> dri=3?
<OerHeks> gee tatertots you make it like a tv soap
 * tgm4883 is skeptical
 * bekks grabs the telephone being ready to call on that QVC offer :P
<dylan__> So tatertots, about that fix :P
<OerHeks> whole canonical is reading .. lets go!
<tatertots> dylan....answer my last question to you please..........i ask in yes/no form for good reasons
<robot> j
<dylan__> What was your last question?
<dylan__> The last think you typed was "I'm already %99"
<dylan__> thing*
<Guest50539> hello.
<dylan__> tatertots: please, repeat your last question for me so I can answer it
<akik> dylan__: he asked whether the videos are choppy in google chrome
<dylan__> akik: and I responded that they are
<OerHeks> he answered that
<tatertots> i'm back dylan
<tatertots> had to step away
<dylan__> sorry tatertots, I didn't know that. I thought you had grown tired of me :P
<tatertots> lemme see if i can bring back the mental image of the flowchart i had in my head for your issue...standby
<tatertots> got it
<tatertots> are these laggy videos you speak of also laggy in google chrome ?...yes/no?
<dylan__> Yes.
<tatertots> dylan...what is your hardware specs?
<dylan__> Intel celeron n3050, Intel HD Graphics, 2 GB of RAM
<tatertots> dylan open google chrome and type this into the address bar please
<tatertots> chrome://gpu/
<tatertots> I want to see this information please
<tatertots> ALL of it
<tatertots> oh you'll need to press "ENTER" after you type that into the address bar
<igoryonya> Hello, I wanted an advice/suggestion - When I manage a park of dosens computers, I need to backup/restore them. so I came up with the solution, that will just backup the computer specific folders, but all the system folders are located in the separate image, because alll computers are identical - same software packages installed, etc., so I just need to backup per user stuff.
<tatertots> i don't care what you use to show me this info..i just want to see it please
<igoryonya> I've figured, that If I backup /home, /etc and /var, it would be sufficient. Am I missing some other folder?
<igoryonya> Please, advice
<dylan__> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17881472/
<tgm4883> igoryonya: What are these computers used for? I'd just backup /home
<artei> spain
<tatertots> dylan.....no wonder playing youtube sucks lol
<artei> helloo
<igoryonya> personal office workstations (Ubuntu Desktops)
<artei> hallo?
<igoryonya> tgm4883: office workstations (Ubuntu Desktops)
<tatertots> dylan......stick with me here...i'll get you fixed up in no time
<dylan__> tatertots: thanks a lot :)
<artei> hello dylan
<dylan__> hi artei
<artei> were are you from?
<dylan__> Belgium
<tgm4883> igoryonya: Are the all the same model? How are you managing updates and such?
<artei> i am from spain
<kronoks> artei: are you in spain?
<artei> yes
<kronoks> artei: is your country safe right now, due to the migration?
<igoryonya> tgm4883: but I would need to keep configs (/etc), logs etcetera (/var), personal home folders (/home). I just need to know, if there is anything else (per computer, that needs to be saved)
<tgm4883> !ot | artei kronoks
<ubottu> artei kronoks: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jamesd> ah the rain in spain falls mainly on the Spaniards.
<igoryonya> tgm4883: Yes, the same models, so I don't need to keep (/boot, /bin /sbin, etcetera)
<tatertots> dylan....analysis almost complete...standby
<tgm4883> igoryonya: I'd think those folders are more than enough
<igoryonya> tgm4883: but, maybe, I am missing something else, I would need to keep
<bekks> igoryonya: Since you are using images to set them up identically, you dont need to backup their config.
<igoryonya> tgm4883: I just thought of one more folder to keep :) (/root)
<tatertots> dylan....i have a question for you....are you using the intel linux driver for your gpu? yes/no?
<tgm4883> igoryonya: I don't think so, what do you change from a default install?
<igoryonya> No, I would like to keep configs (saved per computer, so I don't have to reconfigure stuff, like network config, or other per person preferences)
<tgm4883> igoryonya: well per person preferences are going to be in /home
<tgm4883> igoryonya: how many computers?
<tatertots> dylan you will need to make some changes to improve youtube playback
<dylan__> Sure, no problem
<igoryonya> tgm4883: yes, but network configs, per person specific (system configured) tunnels, per computer system certificates. etc, (I mean, differing systemwide configs). I don't want to reconfigure them from scratch, after restoring the comp. Around 70 Comps.
<tatertots> dylan did you see the problems detected section ?
<dylan__> Yes, I did. It does not look good
<tatertots> I am concerned about some of the things i see there
<alive876> hi, i am trying to install erlang on ubuntu, so following directions i downloaded the  xx.deb file, then ran sudo dpkg -i  xx.deb, however i dont have the path set, i dont know where it put this, thanks
<tatertots> dylan...are you using the intel linux driver yes or no....i'm guessing no but i hate to make assumtions
<tatertots> especially when it comes to matters like this
<dylan__> I'm not sure if I am
<dylan__> I just did a clean install of Ubuntu 16.04 yesterday
<kronoks> tatertots: if he installer ubuntu, then xf86-intel-video is installed by default.
<kronoks> tatertots: tell him how to change the acceleration method. that might work.
<OerHeks> intel driver is a kernelmodule, as that NUC is intel only, i am sure he does
<tatertots> i'm going to say that answer is "no" then...you would remember if you installed it
<bekks> The driver is installed by default, so there is nothing to remember.
<tatertots> dylan enable hardware acceleration and play your videos and report back if you notice improvement in playback
<tatertots> in yes/no form please
<OerHeks> LoLz ... is that the easy fix?
<dylan__> Hardware Acceleration was already enabled, so no
<winston2k> oh em gee
<bekks> I bet thats the part he is concerned of.
<igoryonya> alive876: why don't you just install erlang from the repository? sudo apt-get install erlang
<tatertots> dylan...i'm afraid it isn't supported by https://01.org/linuxgraphics
<alive876> that didn't seem to work
<tatertots> sorry to be the bearer of bad news
<dylan__> What do you mean by "it" that isn't supported?
<HackerII> prolly would be about:flags and enable he
<igoryonya> alive876: what were the errors? Why do you think, it didn't work?
<bekks> dylan__: Can you pastebin "sudo lspci -k" please?
<dylan__> sure, second
<alive876> like this: Errors were encountered while processing:  couchdb , but still  didn't recognize after i installed couchdb
<dylan__> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17882105/
<bekks> dylan__: As can be seen by the bearer of bad news too, your graphics card is supported by the Intel driver, which is installed, actually.
<alive876> and i also ran  sudo apt-get install -f multiple time
<bekks> dylan__: See line 8 in particular.
<dylan__> So what does this mean bekks?
<dylan__> Is there no fix for my issue?
<igoryonya> alive876: I didn't understand. When you run sudo apt-get install erlang, you get: "rrors were encountered while processing:  couchdb"?
<alive876> yes, at the end
<bekks> dylan__: Did you try to enable HTML5 on http://www.youtube.com/html5/ yet?
<igoryonya> alive876: Is that the complete error message, or it consists from several lines? Additional information.
<dylan__> bekks: It's enabled, yeah.
<alive876> ok
<bekks> dylan__: Does this video wotk for you?: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYc2jP4LLGo
<dylan__> bekks: it does, yeah.
<alive876> first when i try to do sudo apt-get ..  i get these http://pastebin.com/qa0iudkb
<bekks> dylan__: Can you pastebin the entire content of "chrome://plugins/" please, after clicking on "Details" on the top right corner?
<dylan__> Sure
<dylan__> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17882379/
<bekks> dylan__: So the problem boils down to HTML5 videos are being displayed properly, while Adobe Flash content isnt. At that point you can just hope Youtube will provide HTML5 content as often as possible for you.
<alive876> and then i try sudo apt-get install -f  http://pastebin.com/F2Jxs50z
<dylan__> bekks: that's not the issue at all. It's the fact that HTML5 videos are incredibly choppy
<bekks> dylan__: Thats what I just asked :)
<dylan__> And that (according to someone who's helped me before) Xorg uses only my CPU and not my GPU
<bekks> dylan__: I asked you wether that HTML5 example video worked properly for you.
<dylan__> Oh, sorry bekks
<dylan__> HTML5 works, but once I go fullscreen or set my resolution to 720p, that's when it starts to become laggy
<bprompt> dylan__:   is that a laptop I assume?
<dylan__> Yes.
<bekks> dylan__: You could test that here, too: http://www.leanbackplayer.com/example_multi_resolution.html
<dylan__> bekks: that appears to be way less laggy.
<dylan__> There's an occasional stutter but for the rest it's fine
<bprompt> dylan__:     fullscreen video, means more gpu resources and cpu resources to do the rendering of the media, so the bigger the size of the video viewer, the more cpu and gpu resources it will require for rendering
<dylan__> bprompt: the problem is that it worked fine in Windows, so I don't see why it can't in Ubuntu :(
<tatertots> dylan....it's explaining to you exactly why it can't in ubuntu
<tatertots> search for "137247" in that info i had you post
<tatertots> do you see what it says next to "137247"
<tatertots> and that's just one
<bprompt> dylan__:  hmmm I seem to side with bekks , since I know that flash videos do require more cpu than html5, which is browser native
<tatertots> i could go on
<dylan__> You're saying it can't be fixed, someone else said it CAN be fixed
<igoryonya> alive876: 1) What's your Ubuntu version?; Then do: 2) sudo apt-get update; 3) sudo apt-get -f install (and not sudo apt-get install -f)
<bprompt> dylan__:    keep in mind that, youtube uses about 4 formats to serve the video, and if one doesn't work, the browser simply uses a fallback to use another, I'm thinking your issue may just be a flash one, not a videocard one
<bekks> dylan__: On the page I just gave you, try fullscreen, and start withe loweest resolution.
<dylan__> I'm not using flash though, I'm using HTML5 bprompt
<igoryonya> alive876: seems like, you have an old Ubuntu version, that doesn't release new package versions anymore, and the latest couchdb version is not recent enough for  erlang requirement.
<bprompt> dylan__:    if you right-click on the video, does it say it's an html5 video?
<bekks> dylan__: And not all videos are available as HTML55 on youtube.
<tatertots> I'm not saying it CAN'T be fixed.
<bekks> < tatertots> dylan...i'm afraid it isn't supported by https://01.org/linuxgraphics
<bekks> tatertots: Actually you did.
<dylan__> bprompt: yes...
<dylan__> bekks: the video works fine on all resolutions in fullscreen
<alive876> 14.04 ubuntu
<dylan__> There's no noticeable lag or slowdown.
<bekks> dylan__: Cool, so HTML5 works properly. Now you neeed to find out wether a problematic video is HTML5 actually or not.
<igoryonya> alive876: and installing the deb package with dpkg, will give you the similar dependancy error. First you have to resolve your couchdb issue
<dylan__> I'm 90% sure the video I'm testing it on is.
<dylan__> Hell, I'm even 100% sure.
<bekks> dylan__: Can you share the URL then? :)
<dylan__> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXIf5gAyrf4
<alive876> is it possible the repository couchdb is not recent enough?
<dylan__> Chose this video because I've watched it so often that I know how it's supposed to look like when it's not lagging
<dylan__> It's in 720p60fps
<igoryonya> alive876: and do my nick with a column, before your messages to me, so I don't have to search for your message from all other messages. It's a plain courtecy to the person, hellping you.
<bekks> dylan__: lagging means it is stuttering :)
<alive876> igoryonya|
<igoryonya> alive876: Yes, it is possible, as I mentioned earlier. And your ubuntu version is really old. If you want to keep LTS version, there is 16.04 LTS out. did you do other commands, I
<igoryonya> alive876: 've sent to you?
<alive876> <igoryonya> ok, maybe i could try an older erlang version
<igoryonya> alive876: There should be an upgrade from your version to the new one (16.04, sometime in the beginning of July)
<alive876> <igoryonya> : Depends: couchdb-bin (>= 1.5.0-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<igoryonya> alive876: an older erlang could help you. Did you do the sudo apt-get update yet?
<dylan__> bekks: so, what does this mean?
<dylan__> HTML5 works, but not on YT? :P
<bekks> dylan__: Unless you see it stuttering, it isnt lagging :)
<alive876> <igoryonya> yes
<igoryonya> alive876: nickname without brackets, just like I do to you alive876: (nickname and a column or comma, right after)
<dylan__> It is stuttering when I try to do it in fullscreen.
<bekks> dylan__: HTML5 wrks fine, even on youtube, but not on that particular video, due to the combination of your selected high resolution and the highly moving content of the video.
<bekks> dylan__: so select a lower resolution then.
<dylan__> But that doesn't solve my issue...
<bekks> dylan__: More powerful hardware would solve it. Just doublecheck that it works fine on fullscreen in a lower resolution.
<igoryonya> alive876: You could try to search for a more recent couchdb package on launchpad.net for Ubuntu version 14.04
<alive876> igoryonya, ok
<dylan__> It's not a hardware issue when W10 can run it without any problems though?
<bekks> dylan__: The main problem is the driver, which is a different one as in Windows 10.
<tatertots> dylan...you probably want to enjoy youtube in it's highest quality and without having to worry about if the video you want to watch is available html5 or not eh?
<tatertots> like how you did in windows
<dylan__> ...yes
<Jordan_U> dylan__: Are you able to watch 720p60fps in VLC or any other player?
<igoryonya> alive876: add the unofficial couchdb repo from launchpad.net or maybe, they have personal repositories on couchdb site. You should also look at the couchdb's site on a download section, if they have their own repository and you could  try and add their rpository and install from that.
<dylan__> Jordan_U: I haven't tried.
<alive876> ok
<igoryonya> alive876: After you update couchdb from an unofficial (launchpad.net) or couchdb's repository, you could continue with trying to install erlang.
<Jordan_U> dylan__: Try. You can even use youtube-dl to watch that exact video in vlc.
<bprompt> dylan__:     all I can say, is that the n3050 cpu, is newer than say a dual-core i5, I havea an i5 with intel 3000HD video, and youtube works fine in 16.04, even on fullscreen, but not sure if it's the same driver as yours is using
<adrian_1908> bprompt: but is it aiming at the same market segment as an i5?
<alive876> igoryonya| ok thanks a lot!
<tatertots> bprompt's videos play smoothly
<tatertots> bprompt do you use the intel gpu driver?
<bprompt> adrian_1908:    well, the n3050 came out last year, 16.04 came out just a few months ago,    and nope, from what I know, the n3050 is a budget line
<igoryonya> alive876: you are welcome
<belowzero> hi guys,  wondering if nomodeset for boot will make nvidia cuda to not work for math processing
<bekks> belowzero: It will disablemode setting during bootup.
<bprompt> tatertots:    as far as I know, yes
<belowzero> bekks: ok, so a bad idea if I understand you correctly?
<belowzero> I dont want any screen attached.  Ill just ssh into the box
<bekks> belowzero: Then why do you want to use nomodeset at all?
<belowzero> ubuntu throws me a black screen after boot using the normal boot options
<adrian_1908> I just looked at the data sheet and while the N3050 looks weak on the CPU side, it appears to have a pretty decent GPU. I'm surprised if it struggles like that.
<bekks> belowzero: how do you see that without a display attached?
<belowzero> bekks: I just want to ssh into the box using cuda
<bekks> belowzero: "ssh into the box using cuda" - what does that mean? CUDA isnt related to ssh at all.
<belowzero> now I got display attached,  but going to move the noisy box away when I get the chance :)
<dylan__> Jordan_U: trying to playing the video gives me an error in VLC
<adrian_1908> dylan__: I didn't follow the discussion, but 720p60 YouTube doesn't play smoothly (regardless of HTML5 or Flash)?
<dylan__> adrian_1908: correct.
<belowzero> bekks: sorry I was unclear.  I do not need a screen for it, but so far I got one.
<tatertots> dylan...would you care to dive into your issue a little deeper....i warn you ...this might get a tad bit involved on your part
<dylan__> Sure.
<dylan__> I just want this to get fixed -_-
<Jordan_U> dylan__: What error?
<tatertots> ok dylan...first make a note of all the info in chrome://gpu.....i dont care how you do it...take screen shots all the way down the page if needed
<bekks> tatertots: HE already put that into a pastebin for you.
<dylan__> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17883707/
<tatertots> we are going to change some things and i'll be relying on your eyes to relay changes to me
<dylan__> Jordan_U: I'm not sure where I can find the log file, though
<tatertots> bekks info is missing from pastbin FYI
<tatertots> that's not ALL of it
<tatertots> ok bekks
<tatertots> now
<tatertots> we also lost formating in pastbin so what he is looking at contains more info that the pastbin
<tatertots> he can even click the hyperlinks to get more details...stuff like that
<tatertots> dylan now close google chrome
<Jordan_U> dylan__: You ned to download the video with youtube-dl first, vlc doesn't directly support youtube (though totem used to, and may still).
<dylan__> ...how am I going to type to you if I close Chrome
<adrian_1908> youtube-dl is a good thing to have anyway, love that little tool.
<tatertots> chat with us in firefox while you trouble shoot chrome
<dylan__> Jordan_U: that statement appears to be incorrect. I tried with another video and it played.
<Jordan_U> dylan__: cd ~/Videos/ && youtube-dl 'https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXIf5gAyrf4'
<Jordan_U> dylan__: That will download the video into your ~/Videos/ directory.
<tatertots> this is going to get involved dylan...if it gets to be too much just tell me when you want to wave that white flag
<dylan__> Here I am again...
<tgm4883> tatertots: being that he's been waiting for your help for 1.5 hours, I think he's in it for the long haul
<tatertots> welcome back
<Jordan_U> dylan__: Cool, I didn't know vlc supported grabbing videos directly from youtube. Did you see my comment explaining how to use youtube-dl anyway?
<dylan__> I did.
<dylan__> And while VLC plays videos in 720p without problem, I'd like to be able to stay in my browser
<dylan__> it's nice to know that that option is still available though, thnanks
<tatertots> dylan i'm going to have to open chrome again and look at chrome://gpu and look for changes
<tatertots> don't open it yet though
<adrian_1908> dylan__: Do you get all blue checkmarks here? https://www.youtube.com/html5
<tatertots> i'm just letting you know what steps we will be taking in advance
<Jordan_U> dylan__: It's also helpful to know that with the graphics drivers you have it's possible to play 60 fps 720p video.
<tatertots> dylan is not using https://01.org/linuxgraphics
<dylan__> adrian_1908: correct.
<tatertots> sadly
<adrian_1908> ok
<tatertots> :(
<tatertots> but i digress
<tatertots> you've made note of things in chrome://gpu ...now lets open it again in a slightly different method and check for changes
<tatertots> dylan you here still?
<dylan__> I am
<tatertots> do this
<tatertots> this is case sensiteve
<tatertots> sensitive
<tatertots> type it exactly as i type it
<dylan__> right
<tatertots> LIBGL_DRI3_DISABLE=1 google-chrome
<dylan__> And where do I type that?
<tatertots> go back to chrome://gpu....notice any changes?
<tatertots> in terminal
<tatertots> oh and throw a & at the end of that command please
<plop_its_ellie> tatertots, if i may ask whats going on with chrome?
<tatertots> LIBGL_DRI3_DISABLE=1 google-chrome &
<tatertots> hello plop...long story..i'll fill you in
<plop_its_ellie> alright
<dylan__> tatertots: nothing's changed
<plop_its_ellie> take your time
<dylan__> plop_its_ellie: HTML5 in Youtube is stuttering when it's in 720p
<tatertots> ok dylan...
<plop_its_ellie> oh
<tgm4883> OerHeks: how long ago were you wondering if it was that ^
<tatertots> this isn't supported but i can tell you i've done it the "unsupported" way many times but YMMV
<plop_its_ellie> what gpu are you using? and what is the specs on your machine
<tatertots> try using the intel driver https://01.org/linuxgraphics
<tatertots> good luck my friend
<plop_its_ellie> if he has low end hardware then it will stutter
<dylan__> intel celeron n3050, intel HD graphics
<dylan__> Worked fine on W10
<plop_its_ellie> how much ram?
<tatertots> when vendors say "unsupported" it just means "don't call us"
<dylan__> 2GB
<plop_its_ellie> I would try firefox as well to see if the problem persists
<plop_its_ellie> ah
<plop_its_ellie> chrome is a pretty heavy browser btw so just be aware of that
<dylan__> tatertots: the latest build is for 15.10, doesn't work on 16.10
<plop_its_ellie> but try in firefox and see if it stutters there too
<dylan__> Yes, it does...
<plop_its_ellie> and you are on 16.04?
<dylan__> Yes...
<plop_its_ellie> just using mainline ubuntu, none of the varients?
<dylan__> Yes, 16.04
<plop_its_ellie> otherwise i would recommend using ubuntu mate or xubuntu since it is lighter weight
<hammer25> hey guys, i'm trying to work with python 3.5, but have 2.7 installed. how do i update?
<tatertots> https://01.org/linuxgraphics is your friend
<tatertots> just fyi
<tatertots> :P
<adrian_1908> hammer25: which ubuntu version?
<plop_its_ellie> mainline ubuntu makes use of heavy 3d acceleration so it may tax performance for other 3d accelerated appliations
<hammer25> 16.04
<adrian_1908> 16.04 comes with python 3.5 by default
<dylan__> like i said tatertots
<dylan__> tatertots: the latest build is for 15.10, doesn't work on 16.10
<plop_its_ellie> heh funny thing is, i installed lubuntu 16.04 on a client's machine which had a pentiumD from 2006, it played 720p youtubg videos with no issue
<adrian_1908> hammer25: type `python3` into the terminal
<tatertots> dylan do you care for a fix bad enough to do what is needed for https://01.org/linuxgraphics
<ikonia> dylan__: did you get it working ?
<tatertots> i warned this would get involved
<dylan__> ikonia: thank god
<hammer25> ah, ok, it had both. weird.
<dylan__> tatertots: how many times do I have to tell you
<dylan__> it does not work for 16.04
<mhalano> New doubt. I found a solution for half of my problem. Remembering:
<ikonia> dylan__: how did you get on, I had to step away earlier
<tgm4883> tatertots: ffs, if you are going to push that so hard, then the least you could do is give him instructions. At this point, I'm seriously doubting your ability to help dylan__ at all
<mhalano> One of my questions is use a way to defer emails automatically when I'm offline
<adrian_1908> hammer25: yeah, too many ecosystems still rely on 2.7, so ubuntu will keep that around in addition to version 3+
<dylan__> ikonia: I didn't. I tried editing the xorg config but it gave me an error when starting up
<ikonia> dylan__: thats annoying
<ikonia> dylan__: what error did you get ?
<dylan__> Yup
<dylan__> That was a while ago. I Think something about going into low graphic mode?
<plop_its_ellie> tatertots, you can get the latest driver via a ppa
<ikonia> dylan__: so it was dropping back to the failsafe driver
<dylan__> Yes
<dylan__> I went back to /etc/X11
<dylan__> and the config was gone
<ikonia> dylan__: just out of interest, did you try watching it with the fail safe driver
<ikonia> dylan__: the config file was gone ??
<dylan__> Yeah
<dylan__> it did make xorg.conf.failsafe
<dylan__> and xorg.conf.backup with a bunch of numbers after it
<mhalano> I found dma and nullmailer (and I will test ssmtp, msmtp and esmtp). both solution I tested defer emails when using mail command (I don't try with mutt or alpine or any CLI email client). The question is: There a lightweight solution (like ones I mentioned) but which listen on some port?
<ikonia> interesting
<dylan__> but the original xorg.conf is gone
<mhalano> The idea is use Thunderbird (for now) and this solution will do the defer process.
<dylan__> It could be that I screwed something up while editing the file
<ikonia> dylan__: the xorg in 16.04 is a little bit newer and more modular, so maybe the location has changed, it always used to be /etc/X11/xorg.conf, let me have a quick look as I don't hve a 16.04 machine ot hand
<plop_its_ellie> huh why did it go to the failsafe driver?
<ikonia> dylan__: possible, but with the dynamic xorg, you should basically only have to set parameters you want to override from autodetection
<plop_its_ellie> oh nvm i see
<hammer25> I'm having trouble using sudo apt-get
<hammer25> its saying it "Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock"
<hammer25> same for /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<ikonia> dylan__: docs seem to suggest /etc/X11/xorg.conf should still be honoured
<dylan__> ikonia: Do you think I should try again
<ikonia> dylan__: with no xorg.conf file, does your machine boot back into your normal (but broken) setup
<dylan__> Yeah, it did
<ikonia> or does it keep dropping back to failsafe
<dylan__> I think it's back to normal
<ikonia> dylan__: ok - lets try something
<ikonia> dylan__: do you know how to boot into recovery mode ?
#ubuntu 2016-06-26
<ikonia> (as in a none-desktop environment recovery shell)
<Bashing-om> hammer25: Other apt application open at the same time ? There can be but one open .
<dylan__> I don't, no
<ikonia> dylan__: do you know how to get the grub boot menu up ?
<dylan__> I don't in 16.04
<dylan__> I believe it was holding shift though
<ikonia> dylan__: in the grub menu there is normally a "recovery mode" option and then you can select a recovery shell
<ikonia> once you do that run
<Jordan_U> dylan__: Hold shift on BIOS, spam escape for UEFI.
<ikonia> "X -configure"
<ikonia> Jordan_U: thank you,
<dylan__> ikonia: I will do that once I get an IRC client on my phone
<Jordan_U> ikonia: You're welcome.
<dylan__> 2 secs
<ikonia> dylan__: that will create a template xorg.conf that is sane in /root
<ikonia> dylan__: from that you can use copy that into /etc/X11 and change it's config options
<dylan__> so X -configure and that's it?
<ikonia> dylan__: thas it
<dylan__> Alright. I'll get back to you in a couple minutes (I'll still be on my phone)
<Bashing-om> ikonia: dylan__ In recovery, set the file system r/w ?
<ikonia> Bashing-om: should be r/w already
<ikonia> Bashing-om: it only mounts r/o if there is a problem
<ikonia> he's chosing to boot into it, should be fine
<Bashing-om> ikonia: K; good to remember . I thought activating recovery .. was read only then .
<ikonia> Bashing-om: I could be wrong, we'll find out soon enough
<teward> ikonia: recovery mode usually does r/o mode, you usually have to remoutn with `mount -o remount,rw /` or w/e it is
 * teward hasn't had to boot into recovery in an age
<ikonia> teward: never had it in r/o mode, so I'd be surprised
<ikonia> but I pretty much never use it
<plop_its_ellie> it should have write access
<teward> ikonia: i've never had a recovery mode with a root shell that isn't r/o but eh.  Only ever cared when I fat-fingered my password and it didn't work anymore :P
<tatertots> welcome back dylan
<dylan_cl> Ikonia could you please repeat your instructions?
<dylan_cl> I think I'm doing something wrong
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> dylan_cl: from the reovery root shell, "X -configure"
<ikonia> dylan_cl: that will create a template xorg.conf in /root
<dylan_cl> Fatal server error
<ikonia> dylan_cl: thats ok
<dylan_cl> Could not create lock file in /tmp/.tx0-lock
<ikonia> dylan_cl: did you see a template in /root
<dylan_cl> I did not
<dylan_cl> At least, I don't think
<ikonia> dylan_cl: nothing like xorg.conf in /root ?
<ikonia> dylan_cl: try "touch /tmp/dylan.txt" what does it say
<ikonia> I wonder if teward is right
<dylan_cl> Still in the root shell?
<ikonia> dylan_cl: yes
<dylan_cl> No such file or directory
<ikonia> dylan_cl: ls -la /tmp
<ikonia> dylan_cl: does that work ?
<dylan_cl> Yes
<ikonia> dylan_cl: so "touch /tmp/dylan.txt" does that work
<dylan_cl> Cannot touch...  Read-only file system
<ikonia> dylan_cl: there we go, teward was correct
<teward> ikonia: it's always r/o in recovery mode, you have to drop to root to get it into r/w mode
<ikonia> dylan_cl: so you need to mount it read/write
<teward> has been since I"ve ever touched it back in 9.04 and onwards :P
<ikonia> dylan_cl: so mount -o remount rw /
<ikonia> "mount -o remount rw /"
<dylan_cl> My recovery menu just went weird
<dylan_cl> Is restarting ok?
<ikonia> sure, it won't matter
<ikonia> apologies, i'll have to drop off as it's getting very late, but one of the other guys in here will help you finish off,
<ikonia> some solid guys who can help you generate a template xorg.conf to try some settings
<dylan_cl> Oh, alrifht
<dylan_cl> Thanks so much for the help
<teward> ikonia: erm
<teward> ikonia: `mount -o remount,rw /`
<teward> extra space will botch it up
<dylan_cl> Teward, would you be able to help me now that ikonia is gone?
<teward> dylan_cl: i am not x.org fluent, apologies
<dylan_cl> No worries
<teward> dylan_cl: though I know my way around the recovery console and how to get the system into r/w mode from there as was necessary here, I can't help beyond that sorry.
<teward> perhaps someone else can.
<dylan_cl> Maybe tomorrow. Since it's almost 2:30 I should probably go sleep.
<SolitaryCypher> Does anyone know what /sys/class/power_supply/BAT0/power_now contains when a laptop is charging?
<SolitaryCypher> When it is discharging it is power consumption, I assume it would stay the same when charging, but technically the power consumption is negative
<SolitaryCypher> So it is the net consumption or the consumption not including the adapters input?
<pistle> I have seen several formats for the dd command to create a live usb...is there more than one right way to do it?
<penrod> anybody have any luck installing letsencrypt
<pistle> for example the one I used that worked was "dd bs=4M if=xubuntu-16.04-desktop.iso of=/dev/sdb" but the guide has a / before the xubuntu iso but when using it I get "no such file or directory
<Jordan_U> pistle: Yes. Any reasonable value for bs= for example will have the same outcome, but could just change how soon it completes.
<pistle> I was in the parent directory and did ls so I could see the iso
<pistle> Jordan_u: What about the path names and sync etc? I have seen variations of this and only got it to work by trial and error
<pistle> I tried it with status but it failed...I removed status and it worked etc
<pistle> seems finicky
<SolitaryCypher> pistle: the / before xubuntu means it is looking for the file at the root of your filesystem. Without the slash it means it looks for it in your current directory
<Jordan_U> pistle: As a file path, for any command, '/foo' means the file named 'foo' in the root directory. 'foo' means the file named 'foo' in the current directory (which you can print by running "pwd").
<pistle> Ah so if I start with a / I need a full path name from root? better to just cd into the containing directory then eh?
<SolitaryCypher> yes
<pistle> thanks
<Bashing-om> pistle: Then 'dd' command I use ' sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M && sync ' Where X is the target drive ( a,b,c ) .
<Jordan_U> pistle: status= is a very new addition, and won't work with older versions of dd.
<TechnoTrumpet> Does anyone have any advice for me if I am switching from Windows to Ubuntu?
<SolitaryCypher> pistle: also be careful with dd. It /will/ ruin your life at some point :P
<pistle> what does sync do in this instance?
<pistle> SolitaryCypher: How?
<xangua> ! Manual | TechnoTrumpet
<ubottu> TechnoTrumpet: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<pistle> I am playing with fire?
<Bashing-om> pistle: "sync" flushes the cache to disk .
<SolitaryCypher> pistle: if you make of=XXX the wrong thing it can overwrite your hard drive
<Jordan_U> pistle: A one character typo could lead you to wipe your internal drive instead of the USB drive.
<jamesd> sync flushes all the caches outo the harddrrive, and shouldn't return untill all blocks have been written
<pistle> Oh my...not good
<TechnoTrumpet> thanks ubottu and xangua
<pistle> what is flushing the cache to disk?
<pistle> dont know what that means
<plop_its_ellie> i didnt even know there was an ubuntu manual xD
<Jordan_U> pistle: Indeed. You should triple check any dd command before running it. It is appropriate ro be nervous when using dd.
<CRzz> Hi, how does one use USB BT Dongles for k/b and mouse with ubuntu...? I'm dual booting Ubuntu 16.04 and Win7... know it was working like a charm before on some previous version, might have been like 14.10.
<SolitaryCypher> Linux will sometimes put off writing the actual data to the usb / hard drive until the cpu is not busy. sync does it immediatly
<jamesd> pistle: the Operating systems wrties changes to memory because its fast, it may not be done writing all that data to disk untill you execute the sync command
<pistle> will it actually let you take out your OS drive while you are using it? No warning?
<andrew__> hi
<andrew__> i have a few questions, I have installed accidentally 32bit ubuntu
<SolitaryCypher> Yep. You'd think there would be safeguards
<andrew__> but it sees 8 gigs ram. ? how does it see 8 gigs ram/?
<SolitaryCypher> I think '# rm -rf /' is safeguarded
<pistle> jamesd: that explains why I failed the firest time as I didn't use sync and pulled the drive when it seemed done
<SolitaryCypher> (don't do that command)
<jamesd> it see's your hardware has 8GB of ram, but each process can only allocate up to about 3GB of ram...   its tricky...
<pistle> I tried unetbootin and some other tools...they never, ever worked so I tried dd and it seems to if I do it right...
<plop_its_ellie> pae kernel
<Bashing-om> andrew__: PAE, Physical Address Extension . See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE .
<pistle> next mission is a multiboot with persistence but I need to read more first...I barely managed this single distro without persistence
<Tin_man> i've used unetbootin for years, and have had no problem as long as extlinux, and or syslinux was installed
<pistle> Tin_man: I don't know what those are...are they tools?
<Tin_man> part of unetbootin
<pistle> I am using xbuntu 1604 and I am very new at it
<SolitaryCypher> pistle: It's much easier to install windows first, then ubuntu; for when you try it next
<Tin_man> it will say if it's not installed when using it..
<pistle> SolitaryCypher: sorry I meant multi linux distro...I don't have windows
<pistle> I wanted to make a live USB with a few linux distros and persistence...just to experiment and learn
<SolitaryCypher> Ah right. Then you (probably) won't have to deal with the isseu I was thinking of
<pistle> if I did somehow ever use windows you need to install it first?
<SolitaryCypher> You don't have to, it just makes it easier. Windows will overwrite the Linux boot manager, so you can't immedatly boot into Linux again
<SolitaryCypher> you have to go back to the Live CD and reinstall the linux boot manager
<Bashing-om> pistle: No, you do not "need" to .. but if you do not .. will have to manually re-install the boot loader .
<pistle> can you guys recommend a method for making a live multiboot linux USB on xubuntu? I found this: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/ but havent tired it yet
<andrew__> Bashing-om: what I mean is.. I have a perfectly working i5 intel with 8 gig ram .. dell e6420 . however, I accidentally installed 32 bit and have been installing programs on it for a week.. does this mean I should start over?
<pistle> can you do a multiboot with dd?
<SolitaryCypher> technically yes, but you don't want to.
<SolitaryCypher> Try the tool instead
<plop_its_ellie> wait you can multiboot with dd????
<Bashing-om> andrew__: What release did you install ? 16.04 ? Then yes I would re-install the 64 bit version; due to 16.04 is Long Term Support ,, and 32 bit applications are going south .
<centurion> hi can someone help me, instead of displaying the normal splash image i get kernel status when booting
<centurion> how to set it displaying splash instead?
<Bashing-om> centurion: Have you edited /etc/default/grub ?
<centurion> No, I have not Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> centurion: Well, then the splash image should cover the boot messages . what is the messages that you see ?
<centurion> service [status] where status is OK
<Bashing-om> centurion: Odd .. that you see that without explicitly enabling to see them .. what release is this ?
<centurion> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<centurion> Description:	Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<centurion> Release:	16.04
<centurion> Codename:	xenial
<Bashing-om> centurion: Sorry, I can not say what the cause is . Only thought I had was an edit to /etc/default/grub had been done to disable the splash image .
<centurion> Bashing-om, I have send you a PM with grub config
<teward> !pastebin | centurion
<ubottu> centurion: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<teward> use a pastebin
<teward> :)
<Tex_Nick> phunyguy:
<Tex_Nick> ..........................................................................
<Tex_Nick> whhops sorry people
<Tex_Nick> my cat did that :(
<Bashing-om> centurion: An edit has been made to disable splash ! " GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="" ....... GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX="None" " .. there are also beeter ways to make up a custom image .
<Bashing-om> better*
<centurion> interesting. so GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT should be uncommented ?
<HackerII> suuuuure, blame the cat.
<Bashing-om> centurion: See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaintenanceFreeCustomGrub2Screen . I have used this tutorial, and it works great .
<tatertots> meow
<centurion> centurion, so cmd_linux_default should be GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<centurion> ?
<centurion> Bashing-om,
<Bashing-om> centurion: Look in your config file and you see - GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" - then you added - GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="" - such that the 1st entry is nullified .
<ayylmao> Hello, I just started using Ubuntu and -- you must get this question all the time-- how do I install Steam?
<LiquidSwordsman> Hey all, I have a question that turns up no search results and I don't know enough to diagnose it. I had the issue on 14.04 and it persists on 16.04 where when I connect my bluetooth headset all streaming videos in any browser stop playing. If I disconnect them, playback resumes
<Bashing-om> !info steam | ayylmao
<ubottu> ayylmao: steam (source: steam): Valve's Steam digital software delivery system. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1:1.0.0.48-1ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 853 kB, installed size 2600 kB (Only available for i386)
<LiquidSwordsman> This happens if the headset is connected before the browser is open, and happens regardless of browser
<complexity> @ayylmao https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-steam-on-ubuntu-16-04-xenial-xerus
<OerHeks> #ubuntu-steam
<hammer25> hey guys, i'm using the python3.5 interactive mode, and for no apparent reason I got this message:
<hammer25> >>> [WARNING:flash/platform/pepper/pep_module.cpp(63)] SANDBOXED
<hammer25> followed by this:
<hammer25> [1:1:0625/220756:ERROR:PlatformKeyboardEvent.cpp(117)] Not implemented reached in static PlatformEvent::Modifiers blink::PlatformKeyboardEvent::getCurrentModifierState()
<hammer25> repeated 8 times
<hammer25> what does that all mean?
<noah_> ]
<LiquidSwordsman> I just found out this only happens if I'm using A2DP, however HSP/FPF sounds awful
<LiquidSwordsman> Ideas?
<Jordan_U> LiquidSwordsman: Try asking in #pulseaudio.
<hammer25> Hmm, it happens every time i scroll
<hammer25> in the window i opened with webbrowser.open()
<ayylmao> How do I get the terminal back up? I closed it out and now it's just sullenly blinking on the dash
<Tex_Nick> hammer25: you might ask the good people in #python
<Anonaly_> after upgrading to 16.04 from 14.04 (Xubuntu), my firefox does not show a titlebar.
<Anonaly_> it does show a titlebar but I have to make a new firefox profile
<glrrf> why won't rythymbox stream .m3u audio?
<Anonaly_> I don't want to do that however because I have a firefox profile that is configured already
<Anonaly_> (kept it from ubuntu 14.04)
<ayylmao> I can't find a common mistakes guide on command line
<ayylmao> and I don't know why it's blinking at me
<codepython777> has anyone here ever setup a hot-spot and a P2P connection on the same machine with 2 wireless adapters?
<joey_> anybody know if its possible to burn an iso to a hard drive and boot off it in the bios like you do a usb stick
<Bashing-om> joey_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<d3bug> hey folks.  quick question:  If there any way to set a custom sleep time (inactivity)... in other words, sleep after x hours?  as of right now, the longest delay I can set is 2hrs
<d3bug> is*
<Jordan_U> joey_: You don't "burn" files to hard drives, you jist write them. And you can write Ubuntu isos sector by sector to a hard drive (for example using dd) then boot from that drive, in addition to the possibility of just copying the iso as a file to the drive and having grub loop boot it as Bashing-om posted.
<joey_> Jordan_U, im trying to boot the remix os iso i know its not ubuntu but i tried dd straight to hdd and it wont boot
<joey_> i might try the grub loop boot
<d3bug> anyone know how to set a custom sleep timer?  ie; sleep after 5hrs
<ayylmao> I've been met with an "X Error of failed request: BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)"
<Jordan_U> d3bug: I am not sure if thos applies to Ubuntu and Unity or not, but: http://superuser.com/questions/727120/make-gnome-screen-lock-after-1-hour-not-15-minutes
<ayylmao> Anyone got any advice on what is wrong and how to fix it?
<joey_> what file system can grub2 read
<Jordan_U> d3bug: Does "gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.screensaver lock-delay" return the current setting (in seconds)?
<joey_> can it read ntfs
<kevin_33> hi
<kevin_33> how to register?
<kevin_33> for irc ?
<Nilesh_> can i upgrade from 32 bit ubuntu to 64 bit?
<Jordan_U> joey_: Any that you can think of (and many you can't :)
<joey_> ok
<Jordan_U> Nilesh_: No, but you can re-install preserving /home/.
<kevin_33> i dont know how to register for IRC chat
<Jordan_U> !register | kevin_33
<ubottu> kevin_33: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Tex_Nick> Jordan_U: reminds me of media journalist use of the term downloading when they should be saying copying ... as in recent Egypt flight 804, media keeps referring to downloading data from blackboxs
<Nilesh_> Jordan_U:  how?
<kevin_33> what is nickserv ?
<kevin_33> i am trying to register but dont know what is nickserv
<Jordan_U> Nilesh_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuReinstallation
<Jordan_U> kevin_33: Nickserv is a bot that handles (among other things) registering and identifying with the freenode network.
<kevin_33> so for this room nickserver is ubuntu ?
<Jordan_U> kevin_33: No. There is only one nickserv, for the entire network.
<d3bug> Jordan_U: I am trying to put the system to sleep though, not lock the screen or turn the screen off.
<Nilesh_> I dont see ubuntu image for 64 bit i386 here http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/... where can i get it?
<williamconna> hello all
<Ben64> Nilesh_: amd64 = 64 bit
<Jordan_U> d3bug: https://ask.fedoraproject.org/en/question/69364/automatic-suspend-setting/ Again, I don't know if this applies to Ubuntu/Unity and I can't test it at the moment. O recommend doing more research yourself and experiment with "get" to check the value, change it in gnome-control-center, then get it again to confirm that that is the key whose value seems to be changed.
<Nilesh_> Ben64: but does that work for i386?
<Ben64> Nilesh_: can you explain what you're doing exactly
<Nilesh_> Ben64:I need to install 64 Ubuntu 16.04 64 bit on my pc
<Nilesh_> its i3 form intel
<Nilesh_> from *
<Ben64> yeah, then you want the amd64 iso
<sponix> I like the Ubuntu Server 16.04 .. Pretty sexy
<Ben64> i386 has no relation to the "i3" cpu, it means it's targeted to the intel 80386, a ~30 year old cpu
<Nilesh_> ok thanks... i was a bit confused with the *name* amd64
<Ben64> amd was first with 64bit and they "won" so 64bit stuff is called amd64
<Nilesh_> I see
<allquixotic> Does Ubuntu Landscape with the paid Advantage plans offer automatic security update functionality?
<ayylmao> I'm getting a glXChooseVisual error when I try and run steam. I used to get a badvalue error, but then I changed drivers
<xangua> allquixotic: that would be a question for canonical
<bipul> What does it mean "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)" ??
<bipul> I am looking for the meaning for this above statement which i have pasted.
<Ben64> bipul: something is using dpkg already
<bipul> Yes we know that, but what it says " Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg.lock?
<bipul> It must have some meaning.
<ayylmao> I restarted my system to apply the driver changes and now it is requiring a password
<ayylmao> I never asked it to require a password at login
<CarlFK> bipul:  dpkg won't continue if it can't lock that file .
<nicole> hi
<bipul> that file which is running at the moment you mean? CarlFK
<CarlFK> bipul: dpkg is the command that is running.
<CarlFK> bipul: this may help with learning the concept https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semaphore_(programming)
<pperezp306> Hola?
<tatertots> Hola pperezp306
<pperezp306> Que onda, como andamos?
<grizzly> Hola!
<grizzly> Hola pperezp306, hola tatertots!
<ludwig> Hi all
<ludwig> I am new here
<tatertots> hello grizzly
<ludwig> is all about Linux?
<pperezp306> yeap, im using ubuntu mate
<tatertots> Ubuntu linux specifically
<ludwig> Me too, I am new here. Can you suggest a good tutorial ?
<ludwig> I want to learn terminal
<tatertots> tutorial for?
<pperezp306> well, what
<glrrf> answered my own question: Banshee > Rhythmbox
<grizzly> I use Xubuntu.
<pperezp306> thing you wath to do?
<acerimmer> !manual | ludwig
<ubottu> ludwig: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<kevin_33> how to search for channels with particular topics
<kevin_33> ?
<ludwig> is this link a good option ?
<ludwig> http://www.freeos.com/guides/lsst/
<ludwig> or something like code academy for shell?
<mon_> how to show my  backbox version ?
<acerimmer> !backbox | mon_
<ubottu> mon_: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<mon_> how to show  which version i use?
<acerimmer> mon_, backbox IS NOT supported here.  see the link above for help
<mon_> nothing to see
<mon_> which post i follow?
<acerimmer> !backbox > mon_
<ubottu> mon_, please see my private message
<tatertots> mon you could ask the systems administrator that installed it which version they installed....good system admins usually know this kinda stuff off the top of their heads
<kevin_33> i have installed everything i want on ubuntu
<mon_> ok
<kevin_33> have managed to switch from windows
<CarlFK> I am trying to install DeckLink-7.9.4rc17-amd64.deb  from  http://software.blackmagicdesign.com/DeckLink/v7.9.4/DeckLink_Linux_7.9.4.tar.gz
<CarlFK> Dependency is not satisfiable: libmng1
<CarlFK> any suggestions on what I should do?
<CarlFK> i am thinking find the libmng1 source package and try building it on xenial and see what happens
<ayylmao> I'm getting to the unlock dick sdc3_crypt screen, but the cursor isn't moving to the box, it's just sitting in the upper left hand corner
<ayylmao> I booted into safemode and now I'm back at the problem I was having before
<ayylmao> I put the password in and the screen flashes for a moment before dumping be back into the main screen
<ayylmao> if I put in the wrong password, it tells me
<ayylmao> nor can I start guest sessions
<Ben64> what was the original issue?
<ayylmao> Steam wasn't running so I had to change the drivers
<ayylmao> when I restarted the system, this happened
<Ben64> what gpu
<ayylmao> evga 970
<Ben64> any other gpus? integrated, etc
<Ben64> question mostly applies to laptops
<ayylmao> I restarted it again to try and get to the BIOS, but I got distracted and it went to the sdc3_crypt screen again
<ayylmao> this time I couldn't type anything
<ayylmao> can I run in failsafex and try to fix the driver problem?
<tatertots> did you try to reinstall steam after changing drivers?
<tatertots> yes/no?
<ayylmao> I restarted right after the driver changes
<tatertots> that means you haven't tried to reinstall steam after changing drivers correct?......a simple "no" would have been great but okay
<ayylmao> How could I reinstall steam if I restarted the system immediately after changing the drivers?
<nicole> what is a kernel driver and what is a kernel module
<nicole> I get both headers using lspci -k
<tatertots> Hi nicole...sounds like someone was already helping you with what ever is broken that you are attempting to repair
<nicole> tatertots: no one
<nicole> tatertots: is a question thrown out
<tatertots> Nicole....what problem are you dealing with ?
<tatertots> Ah okay I see ...just looking for general linux knowledge type stuff
<nicole> I want to see if ubuntu detects a wireless nic wag511 when I insert it it doesn´t show using lspci -k
<tatertots> nicole ...anything in the logs
<nicole> tatertots: how? dmesg?
<tatertots> nicole...yes dmesg is one place to look
<ShekharReddy> hello i I have  pen drive which I made bootable using some other system (OS).
<ShekharReddy> But I need to make it normal as it was before
<ShekharReddy> can anyone help me out of this
<chowlett> ShekharReddy, gparted.  plug in your drive and disable the "bootable" flag
<nicole> tatertots: how to filter out for that card? itś an atheros should I do dmesg | grep Atheros?
<ShekharReddy> chowlett:  hello
<chowlett> ShekharReddy, greetings.
<HipHipHezah_> Hello :) A Fresh new Ubuntu user here. Left the terror of windows 10.
<ShekharReddy> i have done the following disks-->selected the device--> disabled the bootable flag chowlett
<chowlett> ShekharReddy, so you should be good ...
<uebera||> Hi. With unbound-host installed, is there a reason why "apt-get purge bind9-host" tries to uninstall "avahi-daemon* avahi-utils* bind9-host* dnsutils* libnss-mdns* ubuntu-standard*"? I would expect that avahi, ubuntu-standard can work with both?
<ShekharReddy> chowlett:  no i am not, it should be like this https://snag.gy/P7KLW6.jpg   but it is like this  https://snag.gy/Cr2EI3.jpg
<tatertots> I was curious what he actually meant by he wanted his usb drive to be "normal" as it was before
<tatertots> kinda vague
<tatertots> "normal"
<chowlett> ShekharReddy, did you reformat?  my USB has no MBR ...
<tatertots> lol
<chowlett> HipHipHezah_, greetings.  state your ubuntu question.
<tatertots> wtf does normal mean
<ShekharReddy> chowlett:  yes i did
<ShekharReddy> MBR ?  chowlett
<chowlett> ShekharReddy, USB drives meant for storage do not carry a MBR partition.
<ShekharReddy> chowlett:  what should i do now
<tatertots> but when they talk vague like that...i just stay 50 feet away from end users like that
<chowlett> ShekharReddy, clarify: the 8 GB is the problem device?
<ShekharReddy> yes 8GB is the problem
<tatertots> that ones all yours lol
<ShekharReddy> chowlett:  can u provide a sol for thst
<ShekharReddy> *that
<chowlett> ShekharReddy, it's unallocated space.  select it and add a fat32 formatted partition
<BlueShark> Hey. My swap is shown as Not Available. What could be the issue?
<chowlett> !swap BlueShark
<chowlett> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<BlueShark> chowlett, I know what swap is - it's just not being used.
<BlueShark> This is what `free -m` shows - "Swap:            0          0          0"
<Ben64> BlueShark: pastebin the output of "blkid"
<strass_> I bought a bluetooth mouse without looking to see whether it'd be supported on linux or not
<strass_> how big of a mistake have I made?
<strass_> bluetooth mobile mouse 3600
<chowlett> strass_, errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr .... plug it in and see for yourself?
<strass_> it says it's connected but not paired
<strass_> Failed to pair: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply
<wie_> rilis ubuntu
<chowlett> strass_, my bt mouse also has a custom USB receiver.  plug in the receiver, switch on plugnplay
<BlueShark> Ben64, http://pastebin.com/Q1fTuWDA
<BlueShark> That's the output of "blkid"
<strass_> I don think it came with receiver
<Ben64> BlueShark: doesn't appear you have a swap partition
<BlueShark> Ben64, /dev/sda5 is swap partition
<BlueShark> But it's not listed here.
<chowlett> BlueShark, sudo swapon??
<Ben64> BlueShark: what is the output of "blkid /dev/sda5"
<BlueShark> chowlett, if you meant sudo swapon -a, I tried that, but no output.
<BlueShark> Ben64, no output.
<BlueShark> Disclaimer: I commented out two lines in /etc/fstab and /etc/crypttab1 to fix an error message.
<Ben64> sudo file -s /dev/sda5
<BlueShark> /dev/sda5: data
<Ben64> not a swap partition
<BlueShark> OK, does my modifying fstab have anything to do with this?
<Ben64> no
<strass_> now it's even connected and paired... just won't move the cursor
<BlueShark> Ben64, okay, how to make it a swap partition then?
<VISHNU_PRASAD> mkswap  /dev/sda5
<Ben64> make sure nothing is on there that you want
<Guest53265> ni
<der-landgraf> is there a good linux app which can integrate social media as good as a cell phone
<sudarshan> Hello  I am facing display flickering problem in Lubuntu 16.04. What should I do? please reply...
<VISHNU_PRASAD> der-landgraf: Which social media you are looking for
<VISHNU_PRASAD> for whatsapp you can use web.whatsapp.com. Which is safe and its from whatsapp.
<VISHNU_PRASAD> better avoid third party things.
<Shadowbird123> hey guys, im trying to learn to do all i can with terminal instead of gui and im currently trying to install virtualbox on my ubuntu 16.04 64bit. to start with, im not sure how to search for the right version of it for me.
<chowlett> Shadowbird123, no gui?  ubuntu server
<Ben64> Shadowbird123: sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<Shadowbird123> chowlett: no, i just try to get more advanced user and avoid gui abit.
<Guest14934> Hey guys I'm using 16.04, how come when I do "sudo apt-get install cuda" it's "unable to locate package cuda" ?
<chowlett> Shadowbird123, understoood.  as Ben64 stated: sudo apt install virtualbox
<Shadowbird123> Ben64: oh, so i dont need to find some specific version or anything?
<Shadowbird123> ok, ty guys
<Ben64> Shadowbird123: use apt-get to install everything
<chowlett> or apt install
<Ben64> meh, i always forget about apt
<Optiprism> Any ideas why apt-get can't locate cuda? Did the name change?
<VISHNU_PRASAD> Shadowbird123: you can download it from Oracle as well. I did that
<Ben64> ^ that way isn't supported
<VISHNU_PRASAD> if you need to do it from cli then you can use apt-get
<Shadowbird123> yes, i was checkig some guide for fedora users of installing virtualbox and the guy was explaining that you should search for list of difrent versions and pick the right one for you depending on if you have 64bit and right kernel version etc. but i guess its more simple with apt-get on ubuntu
<Shadowbird123> one more question, where do i find the program? doesnt installed programs usually appear at dash menu? i can open it with terminal, but id like to pin shortcut to launcher
<Shadowbird123> i see only virtualbox dash plugin at dash menu. will reboot fix it, or is there some other way to do it?
<Optiprism> nvm I figured it out
<VISHNU_PRASAD> Shadowbird : did you tried the command "virtualbox"
<Shadowbird123> yes, it is working
<Shadowbird123> so, shoul i always run it from terminal?
<Shadowbird123> *should
<VISHNU_PRASAD> yes.
<Shadowbird123> VISHNU_PRASAD: ah, ok. ty very much!
<VISHNU_PRASAD> yw
<kevin_33> hi
<der-landgraf> hi
<kevin_33> quit
<gerbilfhcker> hi
<gerbilfhcker> i need help sharing a connection
<arkli> su
<arkli> hello
<gerbilfhcker> i assigned a static ip to my interface from my serving pc, enabled ip forwarding from that interface, and forwarded all the packets within range
<gerbilfhcker> pls help
<Ben64> !ics | gerbilfhcker
<ubottu> gerbilfhcker: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<gerbilfhcker> Ben64: the server is arch linux, my client is ubuntu. is this an issue??
<Ben64> yes, you should be asking arch support
<who> hi
<Guest71629> I need  a software to capture the screen to mak tutorial videos
<Guest71629> in ubuntu 16.04
<VISHNU_PRASAD> go for recordmydesktop
<VISHNU_PRASAD> apt-get install recordmydesktop
<VISHNU_PRASAD> or
<VISHNU_PRASAD> apt install recordmydesktop
<Guest71629> nybody here
<VISHNU_PRASAD> <Guest71629>: apt-get install recordmydesktop
<Guest71629> hmm.. can i record my voice also simultaneously
<VISHNU_PRASAD> <Guest71629> : it record audio as well.
<VISHNU_PRASAD> yes.. you can
<Guest71629> is it like vokosceen
<VISHNU_PRASAD> i never used  vokosceen. No idea..
<Guest71629> how can I update my existing wine to latest wine version
<auronandace> Guest71629: playonlinux is in the repo, if you use that it will give you access to any wine version you want
<ktwo> open a new bottle x)) - how about trying the package manager? If there isnt the newest download directly from winehq.org
<Guest71629> @ vishnu How cn i pen recordmy desktop
<Guest71629> The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/kilian/f.lux/ubuntu xenial Release' does not have a Release file.Data from such a repository can't be authenticated and is therefore potentially dangerous to use.See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details.Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kilian/f.lux/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not FoundSome index files failed to downlo
<Guest71629> why this messgae pops up
<Guest71629> when I use synaptic managr
<uruk7> hello can you help me -> ffmpeg -i "input.mp4"* -s '640x360' -b '350k' -ab '90k' -strict experimental "output.mp4" and then the error is ->The encoder 'aac' is experimental but experimental codecs are not enabled, add '-strict -2' if you want to use it
<auronandace> Guest71629: ask that ppa maintainer
<Guest71629> where I can find him ?
<auronandace> Guest71629: the url to the ppa suggests you can contact the maintainer on launchpad
<auronandace> !launchpad | Guest71629
<ubottu> Guest71629: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<raj> has anyone dealt with this problem when running gnome-terminal: Error constructing proxy for org.gnome.Terminal:/org/gnome/Terminal/Factory0: Error calling StartServiceByName for org.gnome.Terminal: Timeout was reached
<Ispira> wew, just installed 16.04 and everything is great except the mouse.
<Ispira> How can I disable mouse acceleration?
<nicole> friends I want to connect to a wireless switch using iwconfig wlan0 key password but it gives me invalid argument how to?
<Ispira> pointer speed is at 0 and still if I move my mouse too fast it rockets across all of my monitors faster than anything
<ducasse> Ispira: 'man xset' - look at the mouse section.
<Ispira> thanks
<meet> Can I remove kde from kubuntu and switch to i3 or maybe xfce4?
<ducasse> meet: sure, you don't even need to remove kde.
<meet> ducasse: Are you talking about choosing the wm on login screen?
<ducasse> meet: yes.
<meet> ducasse: Sorry, I think I gad some issue with my router, did I miss your message? :/
<ducasse> meet: i just confirmed that i was talking about switching at login.
<anddam> I have 4 ubuntu hosts at work in LAN, is there a simple approach to have them sharing folders?
<anddam> as in "I'm not a sysadmin, I'm an end user"
<meet> ok ducasse , but I'd still like to remove kde, will you please help me with that?
<anddam> what I'm looking for is something like "sure specify the same domain on all hosts and you're done"
<anddam> but I figure that's not the case
<ducasse> meet: i'm not familiar with kde, but i assume you just need to remove the plasma-desktop package after installing what you want to switch to.
<nicole> friends I want to connect to a wireless switch using iwconfig wlan0 key password but it gives me invalid argument how to?
<ducasse> meet: install something else first, though, and then switch to it so you know you have something that works.
<ducasse> anddam: do you want one server to serve the others, or will all hosts share folders?
<Tin_man> meet, this like might help: http://www.linux.org/threads/converting-between-the-ubuntus.5079/
<Tin_man> like  = link
<Tin_man> sorry
<Tin_man> not awake
<Tin_man> meet, have you had your current ubuntu setup a long time with many programs, and data? if not might be more advisable to just install another flavor of ubuntu
<meet> Tin_man: Yes, indeed. I've been using it for over a month now and have quite a few programs in it
<Tin_man> ok then that link should be the way to go, or one like it..
<anddam> ducasse: can you detail both?
<anddam> ducasse: this aren't personal machines, these are shared, so the user account will have the same name on each host and ideally each host would access files of same user name on other hosts
<anddam> s/this/these
<ducasse> anddam: are the userids the same on all machines?
<anddam> not sure, but they can be made such
<Nilesh_> I just updated to 16.04  with that the mouse seems to be not working....It works on the login page though.. Any Idea?
<ducasse> anddam: why not just set up one host to share /home to the other machines? that would give users the same homedir everywhere.
<Nilesh_> I tried making EnableOptionROM=false but didnt helped
<Nilesh_> in /etc/fwupd.conf
<anddam> ducasse: two reasons
<anddam> ducasse: 1) the hosts have to be independent of one another, each of them has to work even if the other are powered off
<naveen> hii
<anddam> ducasse: 2) I don't know how to do that
<naveen> hii
<ducasse> anddam: to get 1) you would need a distributed file system, that makes it more complicated and i'm not familiar with them. 2) is easy to get with nfs as long as userids are the same on all hosts.
<Guest74263> i am using simple screen recorder to captue screen
<Guest74263> video output is great but audio is bad
<Guest74263> how can I make my audion good quality
<Ben64> get better mic
<Guest74263>  LOT OF noise
<Guest74263> its work fine in windows
<Ben64> adjust volume maybe then
<Guest74263> but I cannot even understand what iam saying
<Guest74263> full of buzz sound
<ikonia> lower the gain
<Ben64> gain might be too high
<Guest74263> gain ??
<ikonia> input volume
<Guest74263> but video output is excellent
<ikonia> "gain"
<ikonia> yes, INPUT
<Guest74263> there are 3 sourses to choose
<ikonia> I've lost interest now, sorry,
<Guest74263> alsa, pulse audio and jack
<Guest74263> which one i have to choose
<Guest74263> can anyone guide me , I am prepairg ubuntu tutorial in y locality
<Ben64> look for gain somewhere in your audio settings
<wifitroubles> guys i need some urgent help
<baizon> !ask | wifitroubles
<ubottu> wifitroubles: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<adac>  /j #nginx
<wifitroubles> i have dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu 14.04. wifi signal is really weak on ubuntu but okay on windows.How do i fix this? Relevant output of lspci: 01:00.1 SD Host controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM57765/57785 SDXC/MMC Card Reader (rev 01) 02:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros QCA9565 / AR9565 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<Nilesh_> mouse seems to not work after ubuntu update to 16.04... any clues?
<Nilesh_> It works on login screen though
<baizon> Nilesh_: have you tried resetting your de settings?
<Nilesh_> No, how ?
<baizon> Nilesh_: try creating a new account and login there to see if the mouse works there
<Nilesh_> ok
<Nilesh_> how to reset he settings though?
<Nilesh_> I just checked in different account .. even there the same thing.... but the touch pad works fine
<Nilesh_> in all the accounts
<Napoelon> Hi, I'm installing U14.04.3 on my MacBook Pro as a forth boot, using rEFInd.  I'm wondering if anyone would be able to answer some questions I have while I do this.
<Nilesh_> baizon: ^
<Napoelon> My primary concerns are in relation to EFI and partitioning.
<Napoelon> rEFInd was able to see my Ubuntu Live disk, and I've booted from its EFI partition.  In the grub menu, I chose to install, rather than try.
<Napoelon> My understanding is that is how it needs to be done with EFI?
<baizon> Nilesh_: what does the log say?
<ducasse> Napoelon: sounds good so far.
<Napoelon> ducasse, :)
<Napoelon> I'm on the partitioning stage here.  I have a swap partition that is internal to my Mac, so I'm intending to use it.
<Napoelon> Normally, I setup a partition that mounts on '/boot' and another partition that mounts on '/'.
<ducasse> Napoelon: you don't really need a separate /boot in most cases, unless you intend to use full disk encryption.
<Napoelon> Since I'm not concerned with being able have my /home & /var folders portable, I'm wondering if it's actually necessary to have the '/boot' partition at all?
<Napoelon> ducasse: I'm not intending to, so ok, I'll skip that.
<Napoelon> ducasse: so all I need then is the '/' partition then?
<ducasse> Napoelon: yes.
<Napoelon> ducasse: :)
<ducasse> Napoelon: and possibly swap.
<ducasse> Napoelon: (you can always set up a swap file if necessary)
<Napoelon> What about the 'Device for boot loader installation' setting?  I have an EFI partition that is internal to the Mac.
<Napoelon> ducasse:  I have a SWAP that already exists on the internal drive.
<Napoelon> ducasse:  I think the installer will pick that up.
<ducasse> Napoelon: i've never shared a swap partition with osx, don't know how that will react when the swap is in a different format after linux has used it.
<Napoelon> ducasse:  OSX doesn't use it, but I already have a Ubuntu that is sharing the internal drive, and has a SWAP there already.
<ducasse> Napoelon: ah, ok. the installer should see that.
<justsomeguy> Napoelon, You may want to be careful about hibernation, though.
<Napoelon> ducasse:  yes, I'm fairly confident of that too, based on previous installs
<Napoelon> justsomeguy:  This 4th install is going on an external (USB connected) drive.  I don't expect to use hibernation in this use case.
<Napoelon> justsomeguy:  I take it that the reason for concern would be in case I hibernate but unplug the actual drive?
<justsomeguy> Napoelon, Yes, or if the swap space was shared, overwriting files used for hibernation.
<justsomeguy> Napoelon, Sounds like you know what you're doing, though.
<Napoelon> justsomeguy:  ic.  I won't be running more than one OS at a time, so I think it will be fine.
<Napoelon> I would like rEFInd to be able to detect this installation, without having the grub menu  (actually it would be nice if the grub menu options were available through rEFInd's internal menu system)
<Napoelon> I've had limited experience with manually configuring rEFInd, and only on the 1st attempt, I had the menus there.
<syeekick> ==== AUTHENTICATING FOR org.freedesktop.systemd1.manage-units === <<<< Why is this a thing now? It wasn't there yesterday. Thanks
<Napoelon> The menu was automatically generated (not by me)
<Napoelon> So, how should I set the 'Device for boot loader installation' setting?  In the list I have all the partitions available, including those on the internal drive.  I'll list them below:
<ducasse> Napoelon: set it to the efi partition.
<Napoelon> \dev\sda
<Napoelon> \dev\sda1  (this is the EFI partition)
<Napoelon> \dev\sda6  (this is '/' from install #1)
<Napoelon> \dev\sdc
<Napoelon> \dev\sdc1  (this is a /boot from install #3)
<Napoelon> \dev\sdc3  (this is the '/' from install #3)
<Napoelon> \dev\sdc2  (This is where I will be installing #4)
<ducasse> Napoelon: as i said, set it to the efi partition.
<Napoelon> ducasse:  so it should be \dev\sda1?   Is that safe?
<Napoelon> ducasse:  It won't overwrite that's already there?
<Napoelon> ducasse:  sorry, I'm just really scared I will pork my whole computer.
<ducasse> Napoelon: yes.different os's gets separate directories.
<Napoelon> ducasse: lol, ok.
<Napoelon> ducasse:  what about having multiple Ubuntu installs?  Will they overwrite each other or does grub simply add to existing data?
<ducasse> Napoelon: grub should see both ubuntu installs.
<Napoelon> ducasse:  awesome.  Ok, I think that's it for the partitioning.  Would you have any other advice?
<Napoelon> justsomeguy:  Would you have any other advice?
<ducasse> Napoelon: not really :)
<Napoelon> ok, I'll be back in a short while.
<justsomeguy> Napoelon, Well, I'm drunk and it's 4am... So I shouldn't be giving advice right now.
<Napoelon> justsomeguy:  lol, got that!
<wifitroubles> so i told my problem a while back but got disconnected
<wifitroubles> wifi is workig fine on windows7 but not on ubuntu 14.04 driver: ath9k. please help!!!
<wifitroubles> anyone??
<Ubuntu-Turkish> slm
<Ubuntu-Turkish> kimse var mı?
<Napoelon> ducasse:  The install went through ok, but on boot, rEFInd did not see it.  The grub menu I have for my other installs does not include it either.  So I will need to manually add it.
<Napoelon> :(
<Napoelon> I'll give it another go.  Using the EFI partition helped me understand that part.  I was always worried about overwriting stuff.
<Napoelon> <== going to have dinner.  bbl8r
<ducasse> Napoelon: just boot to the other ubuntu install and run 'sudo grub-update', that should detect it. if not, make sure os-prober is installed.
<mrdunno> ?
<mrdunno> q
<anddam> ducasse: what about samba?
<dylan__> Is there any way to check if my Xorg.conf file is being read at startup?
<anddam> dylan__: startup of the system?
<dylan__> anddam: but how do I know that it's actually reading the changes that I made?
<jatt> check the Xorg.0.log file
<anddam> dylan__:I don't know what you're talking about, yet
<ducasse> anddam: you will still have the same problem, synching files between the servers.
<dylan__> For example, in the Xorg.conf file, I changed DRI to 3. How do I know that this change was actually made?
<jatt> check the Xorg.0.log file
<dylan__> Where can I find that jatt ?
<jatt> in /var/log
<anddam> ducasse: it's not as much a syncing issue (altho' a centralized share would be nice) as much as accessing other data, the hosts are each running the same programs but producing different results, so one host need to access others
<anddam> ducasse: now that I think of it I'd need a centralized ro fs, and then each host accessing a path on the other ones
<dylan__> jatt: ah, I see. It is reading the changes
<dylan__> jatt: thanks :)
<ducasse> anddam: nfs is better suited if all the hosts are ubuntu.
<ducasse> anddam: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<anddam> they are, will check how to share and automount an NFS volume
<anddam> ah thanks
<jatt> 👍
<dylan__> jatt: are you familiar with Xorg?
<jatt> not really, it works for me without issues
<dylan__> Do you happen to know somebody in this chat with experience in it? I'd like to ask them a few questions
<lotuspsychje> !xorg | dylan__
<ubottu> dylan__: X.Org is an implementation of the X Windows System, and is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart it on an Ubuntu system, type 'sudo service lightdm restart'. To fix screen resolution or other X.Org problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . See also !xorgconf
<jatt> there is #xorg
<dylan__> I'll try going there, thanks.
<jatt> you are welcome
<dylan__> Is there a big difference between 16.04 and 15.10? As in, is there any reason I shouldn't use 15.10 if 16.04 is failing me?
<Ben64> 15.10 will lose support in less than a month
<bekks> !15.10 | dylan__
<ubottu> dylan__: Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) was the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10 - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/wily - Scheduled to go EOL in July, 2016
<bekks> dylan__: If 16.04 is failing for you, you can still use 14.04 until 2019.
<Ben64> or explain the issue with 16.04 and maybe someone can help
<user1_> #youtube-viewer
<dylan__> Ben64: I've had to explain my problem around 4 times already and it's a very long and irritating issue to explain
<user1_> ?youtube-viewer
<MonkeyDust> dylan__  then post it on a forum
<Nate_> dylan, don't be a nigger.
<dylan__> I don't think I have to, I'm talking in #xorg to find a possible fix
<jatt> jesus christ
<bekks> dylan__: It is a very easy issue. Videos at full screen in 720p resolution are stuttering for you.
<lotuspsychje> Nate_: keep it polite please
<dylan__> But if that doesn't work, I wanted to see if going back to a lower version would help
<MonkeyDust> hi lotuspsychje
<Ben64> dylan__: who knows, still don't know the problem
<lotuspsychje> hey MonkeyDust :p
<dylan__> Long story short, according to ikonia (he is probably sleeping) Xorg is only using my CPU for displaying videos
<dylan__> Thus, whenever a video loaded I was at 100% CPU usage the whole time
<user1_> !youtube-viewer
<user1_> what happened to bot?
<MonkeyDust> user1_  what are you trying to do
<bekks> user1_: Whats the actual issue you are facing?
<Nate_> You're not to bright are you dylan?
<MonkeyDust> Nate_  stop
<dylan__> Nate_: I'm not sure where this is coming from
<Ben64> dylan__: ignore that
<bekks> dylan__: Just ignore him.
<TheSilentLink> anyone know how to remove the ubuntu-mate grub theme?
<user1_> MonkeyDust, Nate_ youtube-viewer does not show thumbnaail when url is pasted. directly starts playing. so cant view comments
<Ben64> user1_: there is no package called youtube-viewer in ubuntu
<Ben64> dylan__: so i took a skim through the logs, looks like you're running on an intel igpu and have problems maybe with video acceleration
<user1_> Ben64, gtk youtube viewer
<dylan__> I'm not sure what my problem is anymore
<Nate_> I know what your problem is, but there's nothing anyone here can do about it.
<dylan__> Tell me then, what is it?
<MonkeyDust> dylan__  Nate_ is a troll, ignore her
<Nate_> :(
<user1_> is there anyway to mask wget?
<Felishia> is ubuntu debian in the base or something?
<lotuspsychje> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Felishia> or they are different...?
<Felishia> I mean using them from a raw console
<lotuspsychje> !debian | Felishia
<ubottu> Felishia: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Felishia> what's the difference...
<MonkeyDust> Felishia  if they were the same, there wouldnt be need for a different name
<Felishia> I'm taking about the roots...
<Felishia> networking, kernel, etc...
<user1_> Felishia, what do you mean by root?
<Felishia> I know that ubuntu has pretty different managers, but does it handle raw things differently, eg... internal network interfaces, sysctl, alsa...
<Felishia> I'm using both debian an ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> Felishia  that's for #ubuntu-offtopic
<user1_> Felishia, some commands are named different. all ubuntu packages are debian they are all same.
<Felishia> I'm using a simple sysctl configuration to get rid of ipv6 connections, it's basically the 3 recommended lines, in ubuntu it works, in debian, the networking interfaces die...
<Ben64> Felishia: so ask #debian ?
<Felishia> they don't know
<jatt> ask in #linux
<user1_> Felishia, what the error? pastebin
<jatt> no no she is using debian
<Felishia> there's no error, the network dies... no error messages, nothing at all... only a strange warning that makes little sense
<Felishia> in ubuntu it works like charm
<MonkeyDust> Felishia  what's the output of    cat /etc/issue
<Ben64> then doesn't belong in this channel
<Felishia> I'm asking if they are too different so that even the way network interfaces are linked via systl are not compatible
<Felishia> in that way then I'd need to trash debian since I cannot use the same configs
<Ben64> this is an ubuntu support channel, you're in the wrong place
<Felishia> jatt, I'm using both, at the same time...
<Felishia> well anyway the answer seems to be that none knows...
<user1_> Felishia, you are not providing any information. there will some in syslog or dmesg. mostly cmd issue.
<MonkeyDust> Felishia  maybe someone knows, but the question is not for this channel
<Felishia> as I said, there's none but only it says sysctl: The scan_unevictable_pages sysctl/node-interface has been disabled for lack of a legitimate use case.  If you have one, please send an email to linux-mm@kvack.org.
<dylan__> Let's give 14.04 a try
<neil_> hi, I have something odd here... I booted the 16.04 livecd ... installed openssh-server ... why can't I login to it ... the username 'ubuntu' with no password didn't work.
<Ben64> neil_: you have to set a password
<neil_> Ben64, ok ... do you know why it isn't loging in ... does ssh not work properly with no password?
<MonkeyDust> neil_  do you want to ssh *to* a live session?
<neil_> MonkeyDust, yes
<jatt> try with ssh -v
<Ben64> neil_: right, so set a password
<neil_> Ben64, jatt, It seems that ssh doesn't even try contacting the server if you don't give it a password.
<jatt> that's impossible
<Ben64> indeed
<neil_> Ben64, jatt, so that seems to explain that.
<Ben64> you wouldn't get a password prompt if it didn't contact
<ikonia> there is a setting allow blank passwords
<ikonia> I don't believe that is enabled by default
<ikonia> PermitEmptyPasswords
<ikonia> thats the setting
<LordCrimson> hi, anyone. I'm experiencing nasty problem with my 16.04. Every time after waking up from sleep mode wi-fi is turned off
<ikonia> LordCrimson: broadcom wifi ?
<LordCrimson> supposedly
<LordCrimson> one moment
<ikonia> no, "yes or no"
<LordCrimson> yep
<ikonia> unlucky then
<EriC^^> why so?
<ikonia> there is a chipset where the wakup event doesn't work with the module
<TheSilentLink> anyone know how to remove the ubuntu-mate grub theme??
<EriC^^> can he manually reload it?
<ikonia> EriC^^: I think the module reloads as I recall, but network manager doesn't then refresh as it's not aware the card has "gone"
<ikonia> I'm working from memory so don't have the details
<EriC^^> ikonia: can he run some command to get it working? maybe add that in /etc/pm/sleep.d ?
<LordCrimson> Gnome3 turns 'airplane mode' after resuming
<LordCrimson> hm
<ikonia> EriC^^: I don't know, not looked into it in huge detail as I don't have a broadcom chipset, but maybe, thats a good suggestion
<ikonia> EriC^^: I'd guess a stop/start of the network stack as a whole would force it to come back to life,
<MonkeyDust> TheSilentLink  use Synaptic, filter on 'mate'
<EriC^^> LordCrimson: try sudo service network-manager restart after resuming
<TheSilentLink> MonkeyDust: If I remove the package it is remove mate desktop and core
<LordCrimson> Eric^^, thank you, I'll try
<EriC^^> LordCrimson: if it works you can add it in /etc/pm/sleep.d so it runs by itself when resuming
<mrdunno> thesilentlink: What of Package you try to remove?
<jatt> use --force-depends of dpkg
<EriC^^> LordCrimson: sudo service networking restart is worth a shot as well
<LordCrimson> ok, let me try
<TheSilentLink> mrdunno: grub2-themes-ubuntu-mate cause I want the default grub screen not the themed one but it wants to remove ubuntu-mate-core and desktop
<LordCrimson> seems to work, thanks
<LordCrimson> networking - does not
<EriC^^> LordCrimson: aha
<LordCrimson> network-manager - pulls pc off from "airplane mode"
<LordCrimson> but throws an error to desktop then :\
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<mrdunno> thesilentlink: hm
<TheSilentLink> mrdunno: is a way I can get the default screen without removing the package?
<LordCrimson> EriC^^: haha, 'rfkill unblock wifi' was just thing i needed
<mrdunno> you can reinstall grub
<MonkeyDust> LordCrimson  works now?
<LordCrimson> yep. but it's bit kludgy
<LordCrimson> finding the reason why wi-fi is blocked is more interesting
<mrdunno> thesilentlink: but I dont sure, is reinstall grub is a way
<TheSilentLink> mrdunno: how would I reinstall it?
<EriC^^> LordCrimson: cool
<the_tricky> hello guys
<the_tricky> I installed numix and I want to change only dock icons
<the_tricky> is that possible?
<the_tricky> how do I achieve that?
<mrdunno> thesilentlink: apt-get install grub2-themes-default
<mrdunno> thesilentlink: also, you can try sudo apt-get install plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo
<MonkeyDust> the_tricky  there's unity-tweak-tool
<LordCrimson> ok, not very clean solution, but as to http://askubuntu.com/questions/761180/wifi-doesnt-work-after-suspend-after-16-04-upgrade
<LordCrimson> just changed restarting the service to "rfkill unblock", works like a charm
<ikonia> thats interesting so the kill switch functionality is in play
<LordCrimson> i'm not very sure, why tradition is to name sending any signal - "kill"
<LordCrimson> maybe roots are in medieval europe
<ducasse> TheSilentLink: the packages apt is trying to remove are just meta-packages, so you can just remove them. if autoremove wants to remove the dependencies afterwards, just mark them as manually installed with apt-mark.
<TheSilentLink> ducasse: o ok so it is fine to remove?
<MonkeyDust> TheSilentLink  backup first
<ducasse> TheSilentLink: yes, but as i said you might need to mark the dependencies as manually installed afterwards.
<LordCrimson> aaaand another question. Sometimes when I'm connecting monitor during "resume" (actually just putting my latitude on the dock with second display), system crashes with caps lock indicator blinking
<TheSilentLink> ducasse: o ok removed it and no errors
<TheSilentLink> ducasse: will reboot to see if it has changed
<ducasse> TheSilentLink: you will probably need to update grub.
<TheSilentLink> ducasse: yep I have thanks for helping everyone
<ducasse> TheSilentLink: and you might want to try 'sudo apt-get --dry-run autoremove' to see if it wants to remove anything else.
<dahlia_> hello
<dahlia_> how are you guys ?
<dahlia_> i need to create multiple password in login page in ubuntu how can i do that ?
<ducasse> dahlia_: you want the same user to be able to log in with either one of several passwords?
<dahlia_> ducasse, no i need that a user enter a password and then he enter second password and then third password to login
<TheSilentLink> ducasse: worked and I ran the command and it doesn't want to remove anything
<ducasse> TheSilentLink: good - everything should be ok now :)
<TheSilentLink> ducasse: yep thanks
<dahlia_> ducasse, three stages for login
<ducasse> dahlia_: not possible, afaik.
<dahlia_> ducasse, why ?
<ducasse> dahlia_: you would need to write your own pam module.
<dahlia_> ducasse, is it possible?
<ducasse> dahlia_: i just answered that - you would need to implement it yourself.
<dahlia_> ducasse, from where i should start ?
<ducasse> dahlia_: or just get a yubikey or something similar, that will give you two-factor authentication.
<dahlia_> ducasse, i used  sudo apt-get install yubikey-personalization-gui
<dakoroa> Hi
<dakoroa> How to install skype in ubuntu 16?
<dakoroa> by command line
<dakoroa> how do I?
<ducasse> dakoroa: that won't help unless you actually own a yubikey
<ducasse> dakoroa: sorry, that was for dahlia_
<bazhang> !info skype partner
<ubottu> skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (partner), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<bazhang> !partner | dakoroa
<ubottu> dakoroa: Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<dahlia_> ducasse, how?
<ducasse> dahlia_: how what?
<dahlia_> ducasse, how can i own that ?
<ducasse> dahlia_: buy one :)
<MonkeyDust> dakoroa  dahlia_ https://www.yubico.com/start/
<dahlia_> MonkeyDust, from where ?
<ducasse> dahlia_: then, to log in you will need your password and a one-time password that comes from plugging in and pressing a button on the yubikey.
<dahlia_> ducasse, i live at iran how can i buy that ?
<ducasse> dahlia_: that might be a problem.
<dahlia_> ducasse, what is your idea ?
<ducasse> dahlia_: send a mail to yubico and ask them, i really don't know.
<ducasse> dahlia_: if you have an android smartphone you could probably use google auth in the same way, but i've never tried that.
<dahlia_> ducasse, unfortunetly i dont have android phone
<ducasse> dahlia_: then i have no other suggestions.
<dahlia_> ducasse, about editing source of ubuntu ?
<dahlia_> custom that
<ducasse> dahlia_: 'editing source'?
<dahlia_> ducasse, it is not possible?
<ducasse> dahlia_: you could write your own pam module, but if you don't even know where to start you have a _lot_ to learn first. just check if you can buy a yubikey, it would be far easier.
<dahlia_> ducasse, about edit vmlinuz and add script there
<ducasse> dahlia_: that's not how it works.
<dahlia_> ducasse, at moment i cant buy from Iran
<ducasse> dahlia_: as i said, no other suggestions.
<dahlia_> ducasse, thanks it seems doesnt exist another way
<akik> dahlia_: do you mean yubico doesn't sell to iran or they are forbidden to ship to iran?
<dahlia_> akik, it needs master and paypal and methods and doesnt exist in Iran
<ducasse> dahlia_: there are things like the nitrokey that use u2f, maybe they don't have the same restriction on selling to iran. try nitrokey.com
<ConsciousCreator> Hello fellow Ubuntu'ers!
<ConsciousCreator> I am trying to get VNC capability set up on my home server. I have tried in the past by following some guide but failed to get it working properly.
<akik> dahlia_: ok so it's just the payment that is problematic?
<ConsciousCreator> Does anyone have any experience in getting VNC working?
<MonkeyDust> !vnc | ConsciousCreator start here
<ubottu> ConsciousCreator start here: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ConsciousCreator> Thanks MonkeyDust, I'm having a look at that link now :-)
<akik> freenx should be changed to x2go
<dahlia_> akik, yes
<dahlia_> akik, i dunno what should i do
<MonkeyDust> dahlia_  what was your initial question?
<dahlia_> MonkeyDust, i need multiplepassword in login page of ubuntu
<dahlia_> MonkeyDust, i mean user enter first password and then second password and then third password
<ConsciousCreator> MonkeyDust:  I'm following the guide you linked to...I'm stuck on number 2 (firewall)....  I don't know anything about how to work with the firewall to open and close ports.  Do you have any pointers to a good reference on this?
<u^p> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnUKI_QkyGY&feature=youtu.be
<u^p> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnUKI_QkyGY&feature=youtu.be
<Napoelon> ducasse:  I made a small mistake in what I said earlier.  Though rEFInd does not see my new install, the GRUB menu does.  What I didn't realise is that the newest install is the first entry, with the others shuffled down the order.
<ducasse> Napoelon: is that a problem?
<dylan__> So, after testing, YouTube works fine on Ubuntu 14.04 but not on 16.04
<Napoelon> ducasse: no, except that I wanted rEFInd to automatically find it.  But I'll work on the config file now.
<Napoelon> ducasse: meaning I wanted rEFInd to show a separate icon for that install.
<ducasse> Napoelon: i can't help you with refind, unfortunately. have been meaning to try it, though.
<ioria> dylan__, intel ?
<dylan__> Yes
<Napoelon> ducasse:  I've been using it on my 2014 MacBook Pro which came with Yosemite.  I use Ubuntu @ Uni and got it working relatively easily.  The hard part was getting OSX to allow me to shrink its own partition.
<ioria> dylan__,  try to boot a live  16.04 and test it
<Napoelon> ducasse: Then, when OSX came out with SIP, I have a few problems, but no with rEFInd.
<Napoelon> ducasse:  I haven't tried it with any other computers though.
<dylan__> ioria: maybe later. for now I'm done screwing with Ubuntu
<akik> dylan__: did you try setting MOZ_USE_OMTC=1 before starting firefox?
<ioria> dylan__,  hehe
<dylan__> Not on FF, but chrome
<dylan__> In the end, I do want to return to 16.04 though
<Napoelon> ducasse:  ATM I have OSX and U14 installed on the internal SSD, and U14 Server and U14 on an external hd that is mounted in a cradle.
<Napoelon> Everything works really well, I think.  In fact, I think my Mac runs Ubuntu better than OSX
<kotl> ä
<JustinHitla> from that page: https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/3rlvqt/amd_or_nvidia_for_linux_gaming it says "Ubuntu 15.10 unfortunately requires a PPA in order to get a properly built version of Mesa 11 for gaming", so what is PPA ?
<ducasse> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<MonkeyDust> JustinHitla  a ppa is an 'external' software source
<Napoelon> !ppA either
<Napoelon> Is a PPA that is used with Ubuntu limited to the a Ubuntu distro?  If so, you could see it as 3rd party software/fork/branch etc?
<Napoelon> or are PPA's strictly limited to Ubuntu?  What about Debian?
<ducasse> Napoelon: ppa's are specific to ubuntu, although debian also has external repos.
<codepython7771> how do you configure a ubuntu machine so that it can be powered off without "shutdown" and have no adversarial effect on it?
<Napoelon> ducasse: cheers.  I've used them before, but am unsure of the precise details.
<jatt> add a cronjob to shut it down
<Guest20833> How to remove a partition permanently which has been mounted in fstab
<Guest20833> ??
<ikonia> unmount it
<Guest20833> after that
<Guest20833> ?
<ikonia> what do you mean after that ?
<ikonia> what are you trying to do exactly
<Guest20833> That would still comsume memory I think>
<Guest20833> ??
<ikonia> what ??
<ikonia> a disk consume memory ??
<ikonia> what are you talking about
<ikonia> what are you trying to do exactly
<brutser> hi all, i have openvpn server that has some windows clients, all is working fine. now i recently added an ubuntu client, configured the openvpn for this client, i can connect, but the traffic is not routed through the vpn server - i can ping the server, but all internet traffic is just using the local internet, not the vpn - what can be the reason? are routes not properly set?
<Guest20833> Actually I unmounted it but then blkid should not show its entry but it still is present there. do you agree?
<Guest20833> ikonia
<ikonia> Guest20833: blkid is just an identifier for a disk device
<ikonia> unmounting it does not delete/destroy it, it just stops the machine accessing the file system
<ikonia> brutser: look at the routing table, specfically your default route
<ikonia> brutser: also look at the client settings for routing
<Guest20833> I know. Then from where does blkid fetch info ??
<Guest20833> ikonia
<brutser> ikonia, here is the output: http://pastebin.com/LtVtBEPy and http://pastebin.com/Jhgt7Eb7
<brutser> both output is from the ubuntu client
<ikonia> Guest20833: from the device identifier
<ikonia> brutser: I don't need to see it, I told you to look at it
<ikonia> Guest20833: what is your actual problem
<brutser> ikonia: well i looked at it since yesterday, but i cannot figure out, it seems the gateway is set to 10.1.0.1 and this should work
<brutser> this is the vpn server
<brutser> i use the same config on the windows clients and they work ok
<ikonia> brutser: so traceroute the traffic
<Guest20833> Actually, I created a logical vol. and mounted on a custom directory and when I restarted the system that got me in trouble : the system did not boot as usual and some problem occured
<ikonia> Guest20833: still waiting for you to explain the problem
<brutser> ikonia: traceroute first line shows 10.1.0.1 - still my ip in browser is my local internet ip
<Guest20833> I don't know the exact reason but what I did in creating it was firstly creating a partition then making phy. vol and then a vg followed by a lv
<Guest20833> * making partition a phy. vol
<Tobias92> My postgresql-log says "could not receive data from client: Connection reset by peer" every time I try to connect from a remote server, but the connection appears to work just fine. Is there something else going on here?
<ikonia> Guest20833: you're not explaining the problem
<ikonia> Guest20833: you're just saying "it causes problems"
<ikonia> brutser: how are you checking this ?
<Tobias92> to be precise, I'm connecting using the psql command-line client, and the error appears before the password prompt is completed
<AndyWojo> is mir functional yet as a daily driver?
<ikonia> nope
<Guest20833> ikonia : Actually, I know that problem was due to some misconfigured step in that lv creation and I want you to check what that step was
<Guest20833> ikonia : that's why I am explaining all this
<ikonia> Guest20833: you've not told me the problem, you've not told me the steps you did, you just keep saying "problems"
<ikonia> just state the problem
<Guest20833> After the restart, grub executed normally but after that the system went on tty1 (GUI did not loaded) and that prompted me as : Give root password for maintenance (Control + D to continue)
<Guest20833> ikonia
<ikonia> so what does this have to do with a disk ?
<Guest20833> ikonia : Oh god! I followed some troubleshooting steps (that I learned from my Linux training) and the problem was solved when I unmounted that partition. Now would you please check those steps I mentioned that may have caused an error!
<ikonia> you've not mentioned any steps
<Guest20833> I think you are not in a mood to solve it. Can't you simply say that you don't want to
<ikonia> you've not giving any info
<ikonia> provide the info and I'm happy to help
<ducasse> Guest20833: an actual error message would be helpful.
<Guest20833> After the restart, grub executed normally but after that the system went on tty1 (GUI did not loaded) and that prompted me as : Give root password for maintenance (Control + D to continue)
<Guest20833> It also mentioned : Welcome to emergency mode! And some command to recover journal
<riqj> hello everyone, the wifi hotspot that I am using cuts off after a while, due to some sort of per-device usage quota. I think it recognizes the device by tracking mac address. is there a way to alter this address? would macchanger help here?
<ikonia> riqj: no
<ikonia> riqj: you should use the wifi in line with the terms and conditions of the service you are using
<ikonia> riqj: talk to the network admin if you want an extension to the service
<riqj> ikonia, maybe I should talk to you, as you are so eager to defend them, without knowing what is ethical in this context and what is not
<Guest20833> Well do you know if it is incorrect to mount a partition to some directory in home (I'm not sure about if that may be the one)??
<Guest20833> Or if i created a (vg -> vl) in some partition and mounted that partition instead of the vol in fstab then what would that cause?
<Guest20833> Some error?
<tatertots> good deal guest20833
<rysc> hello ubuntu
<rysc> is there a way to fix file system loops? i accidentally created symbolic links in those folders to which the links are pointing at
<akik> Guest20833: use the lv name in fstab, the same that you mounted
<Guest20833> Are you sure if that will definitely cause an error?
<akik> Guest20833: you can mount the lv inside your home into a empty directory
<tatertots> riqj do you own the hotspot in question?
<Guest20833> Or if I placed an entry in fstab for a partition to a <mount point> that did not exist. Then what would be consequences?
<tatertots> yes/no?
<akik> Guest20833: of course the mount point needs to exist before the mount is successful
<riqj> tatertots, no
<ducasse> riqj: then use it as the owner intends or get your own.
<Guest20833> If it doesn't then?
<Guest20833> akik
<BleuBizarre> Hello !
<riqj> thank you preachers.
<tatertots> if you don't own the hotspot, maybe you can talk the hotspot owner into extending your usage
<tatertots> just ask nicely
<tatertots> and bat your eyes
<riqj> I am wondering if whether the mac address can be spoofed in this way. why do you get so ethical about some telco gimmick? what has become of here?
<Guest20833> tatertots : Do you know how to place a quota for network usage (Bytes or time) by different users in linux?
<Guest20833> * for different users
<BleuBizarre> If we got a problem that has several subjects (Bios,Grub Rescue) which channel is the most fitter?
<BleuBizarre> fitted*
<nachtvos> is anyone familiar with fbi, the frameimage buffer?
<BluesKaj> BleuBizarre, depends if they're on ubuntu
<nachtvos> I am opening images but I also want to close them, can't find any documentation related
<BleuBizarre> They are on ubuntu for sure
<BluesKaj> BleuBizarre, then ask your questions and if someone knows the answer(s) then they'll probly help
<Guest20833> nachtvos : Its used for bitmapping from memory to display
<cristian_c> hello
<nachtvos> alright, is there anyway to close a opened image, through the command line?
<BleuBizarre> My problem is : I have a laptop with a bios not working well (if i ask it, i'll recieve a black screen and will be blocked, so I can't boot on a USB), and when I tried to do a dual boot with Ubuntu/Win10 everything went bad > I'm now in the grub rescue and I don't have the boot folder in one of my partition. I cannot understand what to do. I would like to be able to use my laptop and I don't
<BleuBizarre> care about loosing data nor about which OS will have to go.
<cristian_c> what channel should I enter in order to talk about how to apply kernel patches?
<jatt> lkml
<BleuBizarre> My hierarchy of the only available partition is there : http://askubuntu.com/questions/541402/gnu-grub-version-2-02-beta-2-9-while-booting-from-usb/791145?noredirect=1#comment1189592_791145 ( comment of iBlue )
<cristian_c> jatt: irc channel?
<ducasse> cristian_c: try ##linux
<cristian_c> ok
<jatt> #kernel
<cristian_c> ok
<jatt> or #linux-kernel
<BleuBizarre> thanks
<lucas_arg> whats recommended video driver for gtx950m?
<tatertots> lucas there really isn't a one size fits all answer to that, since some might want a system free of proprietary drivers and some other might not mind proprietary drivers on their system
<DUKENUKEM> hi, i changed my xfce4 session to not immediately start xfwm4 because i was trying to get xfce4 integrated with awesomewm. which file do I have to edit to bring back the default xfce4 settings? when i start X presumably no window manager is running, and if i start a terminal, the window cannot grab focus so I cannot start the windowmanager
<DUKENUKEM> originally i just removed the "xfwm4" in the sessions&startup portion of settings
<hero_biz> hi
<tatertots> hi hero
<hero_biz> :)
<hero_biz> guys, I want to keep my linux installation clean when I build several packages.
<hero_biz> when I use prefix to send all newly built applications to ~/bin
<hero_biz> and I keep their man pages in ~/man
<hero_biz> then I can delete them easily whenever I want.
<hero_biz> I want to know if is there any way to create a folder like ~/etc too for my application config files?
<tatertots> a clean system is a happy system :)
<hero_biz> ya...
 * hero_biz ignores packages that I needed to install in order to build
<jeffreylevesque> i'm running ubuntu 14.04 in a docker container
<jeffreylevesque> I'm getting - ERROR: version of /sbin/initctl too old
<hero_biz> If possible,I like to have a ~/etc too, which all files will be avilavle in /etc too, in a short link way....
<jeffreylevesque> what does that mean - https://github.com/jeff1evesque/machine-learning/issues/2153#issuecomment-228601358?
<hero_biz> any suggestion?
<jeffreylevesque> can i install a (missing) package to fix this?
<ikonia> hero_biz: do exactly what you just sad to do
<ikonia> said
<akik> hero_biz: if you set --prefix to your home dir, it should do it. there's also --sysconfdir
<hero_biz> yea,I can place them there. but I wonder how I can add that folder to system known folders too.
<Guest20833> Hey, how do i watch output from a scheduled job on any terminal or tty ?
<ikonia> known system folders
<ikonia> what ?
<hero_biz> for example I added ~/man with export MAN_PATH=:~$HOM/man"
<ikonia> hero_biz: what's the actual problem here ?
<akik> hero_biz: there's no such thing as having ~/etc as some kind of "system known folder"
<hero_biz> @ikonia: I like to have a ~/etc folder, and when my cusom build apllication look for their config file in /etc, they automatically search ~/etc too
<ikonia> hero_biz: thats not how it works
<ikonia> hero_biz: when you compile with --sysconfdir=/somewhere
<ikonia> hero_biz: your app wil look in /somehwere
<ikonia> it's that simple
<hero_biz> oh.
<hero_biz> <.<
<hero_biz> i didn't know that.
<hero_biz> great that my previous apps didn't have any configuration files.
<hero_biz> <.<
<hero_biz> ok,ty for info :)
<kus> hi guys is there a reason why apt-get has autoremove but apt doesn't?
<tatertots> kus what are you trying to do?
<kus> just trying to learn
<tatertots> lpi.org
<tatertots> http://www.lpi.org
<kus> i have no monies though
<BluesKaj> kus, apt is a wrpper for apt-get, they're essentially the same
<BluesKaj> wrapper
<kus> BluesKaj, try sudo apt autoremove it says invalid operation autoremove
<kus> nvm it doesn't on xenial
<jatt> it works
<C_minus> Since installing CUDA toolkit and driver, about half the times I try to boot, my laptop hangs on the "5 dots" screen and goes unresponsive. Other half, it works perfectly. If I boot with the previous kernel version, it never hangs.
<BluesKaj> kus, yes,  use apt-get for autoremove and autoclean
<kus> jatt it says invalid operation on my aws
<jatt> are you on xenial
<kus> no the aws is on 14.04
<jatt> it works with apt 1.2.12 (amd64)
<DingDing> Hey, wha'ts up gang?
<dcope> is there any reason why i would be able to list rsync modules but not able to actually push data to it?
<dcope> i keep getting "connection refused" when trying to sync, but i can list modules fine
<C_minus> Since installing CUDA toolkit and driver, about half the times I try to boot, my laptop hangs on the "5 dots" screen and goes unresponsive. Other half, it works perfectly. If I boot with the previous kernel version, it never hangs.
<Zpth0z> Hello. When trying to install Ubuntu, I get the message 'The partition table format in use on your disks normally requires you to create a separate partition for boot loader code'. Could someone help me with this pls?
<Zpth0z> Is anyone here?
<daynaskully> {Q} Can someone help me with a fresh install of 14.04LTS where I'm stuck with a resolution of 640x480 with no ability to change it (let alone see any part of the GUI that is off the screen). Motherboard has XGI Technology Inc. (eXtreme Graphics Innovation) Z7/Z9 (XG20 core)
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | Zpth0z
<ubottu> Zpth0z: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<daynaskully> also how do i remove this HUGE ass sidebar and screen overlay in ubuntu menus? can i go to a "regular" style menu instead?
<mchelen2> daynaskully: might want to use the network installer which is text based
<BluesKaj> daynaskully, open a terminal and do:   sudo lshw -c video then copy just the product and vendoe lines and paste them here, that's 2 lines
<mchelen2> daynaskully: btw why are you using 14.04 not 16.04?
<zompigu> I'm looking at the old initrd.img files in my /boot and I notice that only the most recent one seems to be in a different archive format and all the others only contain a "kernel" folder... I'm pretty sure that there used to be more in the old initrd.img files but is this some sort of clean-up that's only been partially done or something?
<Zpth0z> Hello. When trying to install Ubuntu, I get the message 'The partition table format in use on your disks normally requires you to create a separate partition for boot loader code'. Could someone help me with this pls?
<daynaskully> https://paste.ee/p/23O6O for output
<EriC^^> Zpth0z: it means your using gpt partition table with legacy mode and you need a bios-boot partition
<EriC^^> Zpth0z: are you dual booting? you might need to boot in uefi mode
<Zpth0z> Hello, Eric. I've completely formatted my hard drive. I believe I've tried legacy (CBM or w/e) and EFI mode. Neither seem to work. I don't know if I have to change more things in my BIOS - I'm completely clueless in there.
<Zpth0z> EriC^^ *
<zompigu> oh also, the wird thing is that these old initrd.img files are the exact same size as the most recent one (~30 mb), but the only file in them is ~10 kb
<EriC^^> Zpth0z: try efi mode, and choose to erase disk or make a efi partition manually
<BluesKaj> daynaskully, here's a tutorial for you card https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/xgiz7z9
<BluesKaj> your
<daynaskully> that's quite old and I don't have an xorg.conf
<Zpth0z> EriC^^, I thought it was already in EFI mode. Do you know why I didn't have this same trouble on my desktop? Because I assume that is EFI too?
<EriC^^> Zpth0z: can you use a terminal right now?
<Zpth0z> EriC^^, I'm in BIOS atm - I don't know what you mean by terminal. I can boot into the live version of Ubuntu from my SUB stick?
<Zpth0z> USB*
<EriC^^> Zpth0z: ok, do that
<EriC^^> Zpth0z: disable csm legacy in the bios if you haven't already and boot the usb in uefi mode
<Zpth0z> CSM is already disabled
<BluesKaj> daynaskully, you may need to create an xorg, seems all tuts appear to require one
<Zpth0z> EriC^^, laptop boots into USB automatically
<EriC^^> Zpth0z: ok, in the live session type ls /sys/firmware/efi
<Zpth0z> EriC^^, ok I've done that. It's come up with six options; six in black and two in light-blue.
<EriC^^> Zpth0z: ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<Zpth0z> EriC^^, ok I've done that too. It's come up with a good few lines of information.
<EriC^^> Zpth0z: check if the disk you're trying to install to has the partitiong as gpt
<Zpth0z> EriC^^, yeah it says 'Partition Table: gpt'.
<EriC^^> Zpth0z: ok, boot the installer
<Zpth0z> EriC^^, ok I will reboot and choose to install Ubuntu.
<EriC^^> Zpth0z: you have one disk in the pc?
<EriC^^> Zpth0z: no you dont have to
<EriC^^> just double click on the install ubuntu icon
<Zpth0z> EriC^^, sorry I had already clicked restart
<EriC^^> no worries
<Zpth0z> EriC^^, it is a USB stick
<Zpth0z> EriC^^, good I am inside the installer now.
<EriC^^> Zpth0z: how many hdd's do you have?
<Zpth0z> EriC^^, just one - it's a 1TB HDD inside my laptop.
<knob> ous
<EriC^^> Zpth0z: any data on it? if not press on erase disk and install ubuntu
<Zpth0z> EriC^^, no data on it - ok I will do.
<Zpth0z> EriC^^, holy moly... I didn't get the message
<Zpth0z> EriC^^, I've been doing custom partitions - do you think that could have been the issue?
<EriC^^> Zpth0z: yeah, with efi you need an efi partition
<noobwithaquestio> As my name implies, I'm a new user having some issues getting why GPU to work properly with 16.04LTS. I can get my 750Ti to work fine, but a 980Ti is has given me a plethora of issues. Currently when I boot I get to my disk encryption screen but there's no cursor to type the encryption key. I can boot in and everything is fine in Recovery mode, but anormal boot so far seems impossible.
<Zpth0z> EriC^^: I see. I had no idea. So does this method do that automatically?
<EriC^^> Zpth0z: yup
<noobwithaquestio> Also, I've tried nvidia-361, nvidia-364, and nvidia-367 drivers and the results have so far been the same
<Zpth0z> EriC^^: Thank you.
<EriC^^> Zpth0z: no problem
<BluesKaj> noobwithaquestio, https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxquestions/comments/4n9ocj/ubuntu_1604_lts_issues_with_gtx_980_ti_drivers/
<noobwithaquestio> BluesKaj, that's mine and it is still unresolved
<BluesKaj> noobwithaquestio, did you install the ubuntu-drivers ppa ?
<noobwithaquestio> Should be, yes
<BluesKaj> did you update your soureces afterwards/
<noobwithaquestio> The drivers appear to be working for the most part, but I can't get past my encryption screen unless I boot in to Recovery mode from GRUB
<noobwithaquestio> Believe I did, yes
<noobwithaquestio> Here's another post where you can kinda track progress. It was under a different sub that offered more help: https://www.reddit.com/r/linux4noobs/comments/4n9n3z/ubuntu_1604_lts_issues_with_gtx_980_ti_drivers/
<BluesKaj> noobwithaquestio, oh, that's a different matter, not an encryption expert , but I've never heard of an encryption screen
<boriseto> Is there some kind of ETA when a new kernel arrives in a distro? Currently running 16.04 with the suspend problem that has been reported is due to some bug in the kernel, but I havent seen an update yet, even though it's said it has been fixed.
<BluesKaj> boriseto, nvidia driver kernel module problem?
<noobwithaquestio> Well Ubuntu has full disk encryption enabled and I used it when I installed. The encryption works fine when I go in via recovery mode. A terminal prompts me for the password and it's fine. However, during a normal boot I get a password screen asking for the key, which is normal, but the resolution/proportions appear to be off (480 vs my monitors 1080 type of deal) and there is no cursor in the bar to type. I also seem to ha
<noobwithaquestio> So I'm basically unable to type in the password to unlock the disks
<boriseto> BluesKaj: nope, it's with opensource radeon driver.
<BluesKaj> ok boriseto, I'm on the wrong track ....again :P
<boriseto> BluesKaj: it's okay. :)
<akik> noobwithaquestio: have you tried disabling the boot screens and using just text mode boot?
<LordSeaworth> Anyone haing problerms with docker install and latest ubuntu 16.04?
<ducasse> LordSeaworth: are you using the ubuntu packages?
<LordSeaworth> ducasse: on a freshly vps i with ubuntu 16.04 i updated then installed docker like the installation page but seems to fail
<ikonia> vps + docker = likely to fail
<ikonia> LordSeaworth: pastebin the output of uname -a please
<LordSeaworth> ikonia. I installed docker in much different vps all no problems
<LordSeaworth> this one just has a problem with the device mapper
<dylan__> ikonia: hi again :P
<LordSeaworth> How do i change the ldevice mapper to something else?
<LordSeaworth> Okay, fixed it. and lol saying vps and docker don't work well lol
<Tiador> HELLO!
<Tiador> Why I see on the lockscreen my password?
<Tiador> Anyone here?
<nomic> hi
<teward> Tiador: patience
<dylan__> I'm sorry Ubuntu. It's time to go back to Windows. :(
<teward> you aren't going to get instant replies, so have a little patience and wait for someone to reply
<tgm4883> dylan__: out of curiosity, why post that?
<LordSeaworth> dylan__ lol
<Tiador> Hey?
<dylan__> tgm4883: why as in what are my motives for posting that? or why leave ubuntu?
<tgm4883> motives
<BluesKaj> dylan__, is that supposed to be a threat of some kind ...well good luck with windows ;-)
<dylan__> I wanted to convey my frustrations with Ubuntu in a friendly way
<tgm4883> k
<BluesKaj> that's supposed tobe friendly ?
<GnomeKris> So, where can I go for help with steam games not opening?
<BluesKaj> GnomeKris, #steam?
<tgm4883> BluesKaj: well it wasn't unfriendly, but it was definitely off topic
<ducasse> GnomeKris: #ubuntu-steam
<dylan__> BluesKaj: it's better than swearing a bunch about it
<dylan__> but that's off-topic
<BluesKaj> tgm4883, it releives the boredom sometimes
<GnomeKris> Thanks guys, google wasn't turning up anything.
<BluesKaj> dylan__, linux can be difficult at times , that's what's fun about it
<dylan__> BluesKaj: I get that. I get that Linux is pretty much go do it yourself, but if I can't even do something as simple as watch a YouTube video...
<LordSeaworth> Well i use windows primary and everything server related in linux so the best of the two
<akik> dylan__: didn't you manage to fix it by going to 14.04 ?
<dylan__> Nope.
<BluesKaj> dylan__, on which browser?
<dylan__> Chrome, still.
<tgm4883> BluesKaj: all browsers
<akik> 14:34 < dylan__> So, after testing, YouTube works fine on Ubuntu 14.04 but not on 16.04
 * tgm4883 blames a certain potato
<Tin_man> lol
<dylan__> Fine as in, I can watch it without lag but an occasional stutter
<BluesKaj> weird, google-chrome has a builtin flash that used to work well
<BluesKaj> dylan__, HTML5 videos or?
<dylan__> tgm4883: if by potato you mean my laptop, sure. But that laptop can do everything relatively fine in Windows 10
<dylan__> yes BluesKaj, HTML5
<noobwithaquestio> OK, so text mode login might help fix my issue, just enter the encryption key in a terminal instead of a GUI. Anyone know how to set login/grub to be text only boot?
<tgm4883> dylan__: no I didn't mean your laptop. I mean a certain user
<Tin_man> i was following some of this yesterday dylan__ , but had to log off..
<BluesKaj> then maybe it's your internet connection if you're on the HD channels there, dylan__
<dylan__> ugh
<MonkeyDust> !text | noobwithaquestio
<ubottu> noobwithaquestio: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<noobwithaquestio> Cool, I'll give it a look.
<tgm4883> dylan__: what processor was it again?
<noobwithaquestio> Will report back with results
<dylan__> Intel Celeron N3050
<MonkeyDust> dylan__  not yet available for 16.04 ... https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<dylan__> I know, I've seen that link a couple of times before.
<dylan__> According to a couple of sources you can trick that installer into thinking you're in 15.10 by changing lines in a config file, I tried that but it did not work.
<MonkeyDust> dylan__  i have intel too, and the same video issues you describe
<MonkeyDust> dylan__  i tried that too
<tgm4883> dylan__: I know you tried enough stuff already, and I'm just throwing mud at the wall right now, but did you try 16.04 with a 4.6 kernel
<dylan__> tgm4883: I'm not sure what you mean with that/how I do that
<dylan__> MonkeyDust: could you describe your issue so I know it's the same?
<tgm4883> dylan__: you would install the 4.6 kernel from the mainline ppa
<tgm4883> The only reason I would even suggest this is that I've got a graphics issue on 16.04 on my intel graphics that is fixed by that kernel
<MonkeyDust> dylan__  youtube video stuttering, pc heating up and shutting down
<tgm4883> dylan__: and it's likely a very long shot
<tgm4883> but actually super easy to test
<dylan__> MonkeyDust: mine's only stuttering when watching video, not heating up or shutting down
<dylan__> tgm4883: please, I'm open to anything.
<tgm4883> dylan__: can you post your 'uname -a'
<dylan__> sure
<dylan__> Hang on, let me go to this IRC via my laptop instead of on desktop
<BluesKaj> tgm4883, the 4.6 fixed my nvidia kernel module upgrade bug , so i installed it on 3 OSs ..runs great  http://www.ubuntumaniac.com/2016/06/how-to-upgrade-to-linux-kernel-463.html
<BluesKaj> that's the 4.6.3 ^
<MaggiKari> hi
<dylan__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17917536/
<tgm4883> BluesKaj: oh geez, those instructions kill me
<BluesKaj> simple enough tgm4883
<tgm4883> BluesKaj: yea, "run this script as root" is simple enough /s
<dylan__> tgm4883: I assume you saw my paste? I didn't link your name, so I'm not sure.
<tgm4883> dylan__: yea I saw it, give me a minute
<dylan__> Alright, thanks
<MonkeyDust> BluesKaj  i'll try your tip, too
<MonkeyDust> or suggestion, rather
<BluesKaj> hey MonkeyDust, no problems here so far
<akik> you wouldn't need anything that complicated. it's just three deb packages that you need to install
<MonkeyDust> tgm4883  paste this line in a terminal ... wget http://in4serv.com.br/backup/kernel-4.6.3 && sudo chmod +x kernel-4.6.3 && ./kernel-4.6.3
<BluesKaj> akik, it's not , the script does all the work
<akik> BluesKaj: and the fact that it's not wise to run scripts off internet
<tgm4883> MonkeyDust: how about "let's not run random crap off the internet without checking it out first"
<BluesKaj> oh lord
<BluesKaj> akik, do you think I'd post it if I hadn't tird it first ?
<BluesKaj> tried
<tgm4883> you're assuming that we trust you ;)
<BluesKaj> of course I've only been here foor 10 yrs
<MonkeyDust> tgm4883  it's what BluesKaj suggested
<akik> BluesKaj: dylan__ is a new user so it's not good to show him bad ways
<dylan__> that's true - I'm a noob
<BluesKaj> akik, you're entitled to your opinion , it works ok?
<tgm4883> akik: to be fair, I wasn't going to show him a good way either. I was going to have him install the yakkety kernel
<MonkeyDust> there we go
<dylan__> I don't mind if it's the bad way, I just want to watch videos
<tgm4883> BluesKaj: the point being we shouldn't be conditioning users that it's OK to run random scripts on the internet
<BluesKaj> dylan__, it's not bad , othewrwise I wouldn't post it ...have it on 3 machines
<noonwithaquestio> Looks like it's working! Booting in via text mode prompted me for my encryption key, lines of test ran and files where mounted and boom: login page
<BluesKaj> tgm4883, it's not random
<noonwithaquestio> Might have been a bit of a work around but it's working nonetheless
<dylan__> I'll wait untill MonkeyDust gets back with results
<noonwithaquestio> Just followed this to update my grub to text mode: https://askubuntu.com/questions/16371/how-do-i-disable-x-at-boot-time-so-that-the-system-boots-in-text-mode
<akik> noonwithaquestio: you can make it the default in /etc/default/grub, then run "sudo update-grub"
<noonwithaquestio> yep, that's what I did
<tgm4883> BluesKaj: you're not getting what I'm saying. Whether this specific script is random or not is beside the point. You're conditioning the user so that the next time they see instructions that say 'run this script' they are more likely to do so without question
<noonwithaquestio> I've been working in that file for about a week, lol
<noonwithaquestio> previously I had it set to "quiet splash nvidia.drmmodeset=1" or something to that effect
<noonwithaquestio> *nvidia-drm.modeset=1
<dylan__> tgm4883: regardles of installing scripts without question, could you tell me the steps to installing that kernel?
<dylan__> At this point, it can only get better
<dylan__> (if you'd be so kind, of course)
<BluesKaj> tgm4883, well installing a non default kernel is always risky, depends where you draw the line, some will try and others won't risk it ...that';s all
<noonwithaquestio> Here's basically my journey with the 980Ti on 16.04 LTS. It might be usefull for others: https://www.reddit.com/r/linux4noobs/comments/4n9n3z/ubuntu_1604_lts_issues_with_gtx_980_ti_drivers/
<tgm4883> dylan__: I think these steps will get you there. After #4, reboot http://paste.ubuntu.com/17918348/
<dylan__> Thanks. I'll get back to you with results/problems
<noonwithaquestio> love the OS, but man these drivers have been killing me. Thanks guys
<tgm4883> BluesKaj: "noobs" don't know the difference...
<noonwithaquestio> Also, I may be upgrading from an Intel i5 4690 to an i7 4690k (mainly for the editing work I do on my Windows drive), think there will be any issues with booting or should the drivers and everything be set and good to go?
<teo_> Can someone help me with ubuntu installation problems?
<noonwithaquestio> *4790k
<ducasse> cd
<dylan__> tgm4883: I can't change the references, the file appears to be read-only
<tgm4883> dylan__: use sudo
<noonwithaquestio> teo_ what's the issue? I just finally got mine working after fighting GPU drivers and the people here are pretty helpful
<BluesKaj> tgm4883, a little adventure is a good learning experience and there are enough users in here like you and akik to warn noobs about dangerous territor as you've just ponted out :-0
<teo_> So i had windows 10 before and i tried to install it from a usb stick
<noonwithaquestio> to edit a file that shows root as the owner use "sudo nano /etc/default/grub" where 'nano' is your text editor (nano opens the file in terminal, gedit is the Ubuntu default notepad) followed by the file directory
<teo_> the istallation worked fine but everytime i try to boot it takes me to the gnu grub page
<noonwithaquestio> That's what I was using to edit GRUB
<tgm4883> BluesKaj: wait, your stance is it's OK for you to condition users to have bad behavior because there are other users that will point out it's bad? 0_o
<noonwithaquestio> teo_ maybe its a hardware/driver issue? That's what was killing me. What hardware are you running?
<dylan__> tgm4883: alright, kernel is installing
<BluesKaj> tgm4883, blah blah blah ..... I'm not condiotioning anyone , you're being pedantic now
<tgm4883> BluesKaj: with all due respect, that is exactly what you're doing
<teo_> i have an asus x550lb notebook
<teo_> intel i7 processor
<dylan__> alright, time to reboot
<teo_> also i can't seem to be able to connect to the internet
<teo_> i've reinstalled it a bunch of times, same problem every time
<BluesKaj> ok errands...BBL
<noonwithaquestio> teo_:OK, it could possibly be an issue with your wireless cards driver. That happened to me when I tried to use a wireless USB stick once. Upgraded to an internal card that I knew worked.
<noonwithaquestio> Look up your wireless card's model and see if it's compatable or if you need to install new drivers
<noonwithaquestio> For now can you hard wire the laptop with an ethernet cord?
<teo_> no, i don't have that option sadly
<teo_> i have another laptop so i can download the drivers here hopefully?
<dylan___> It did not like that kernal install
<noonwithaquestio> You might nbe able to download the drivers then transfer, but it's likely harder than using a command line
<tgm4883> dylan___: heh, ok, what happened
<noonwithaquestio> Also, when it fails to boot, what exactly is happening?
<dylan___> tgm4883: well, it started up completely fine, I tried loading the youtube video I always test on, and now my system is completely frozen
<noonwithaquestio> I have a 980Ti in my desktop and my drivers where going wonky and it wouldn't display beyond a black screen
<noonwithaquestio> I see you model Asus has a GT 740M ?
<tgm4883> dylan___: hmm, well then it really didn't like that
<dylan___> I can move my mouse, but for the rest it's completely unresponsive
<noonwithaquestio> I believe processors run pretty well. My i5 ran without issue
<teo_> yeah i just found it
<teo_> i reinstalled it again and now it took me to the login page instead of the grub boot
<tgm4883> dylan___: That one I listed is 4.6.0 and not mainline, so we could try the slightly newer 4.6.3 that BluesKaj had suggested
<teo_> still can't connect to the internet
<dylan___> I hope I can do that from the recovery menu :P
<noonwithaquestio> OK, well it's likely a driver issue with your wireless card
<tgm4883> dylan___: you can boot the old kernel from grub
<noonwithaquestio> when I was looking for solutions to my issue i was told Linux is a bit behind on wirelss card support
<tgm4883> dylan___: in grub, go to advanced and select the latest 4.4 kernel
<noonwithaquestio> Do you know the model number?
<dylan___> tgm4883: ubuntu, with linux 4.4.0-21-generic?
<tgm4883> dylan___: yea
<dylan___> Alright, back in the system.
<Tin_man> dylan___,  has all this testing been on Chrome? or other browsers also?
<dylan___> Firefox & Chrome
<dylan___> Mostly on Chrome, though
<Tin_man> did you happen to try chromium?
<dylan___> Tin_man: yeah, but that was in the very beginning
<Tin_man> ok
<teo_> no, can i find it using cmd?
<dylan___> I assumed that there wouldn't be much difference between Chromium & Chrome, so I only started using Chrome for testing
<tgm4883> dylan___: correct
<noonwithaquestio> possibly, are you dual booting?
<teo_> no, i just have ubuntu now
<teo_> ah, i found it
<noonwithaquestio> Can you get into the OS? Just wireless isn't working?
<dylan___> tgm4883: so, do I just do sudo apt install linux-image-4.6.3?
<dylan___> or is it not that easy
<teo_> it's actually AR9485 wireless network adapter
<noonwithaquestio> OK, next step is to look and see if it has compatability/driver issues with Ubuntu, which it likely does if you can't connect
<tgm4883> dylan___: we'll need to download the packages, one sec
<noonwithaquestio> Can you plug an ethernet cord from your router to the laptop to get it hardwired for the time being? Should make things easier
<teo_> no, i don't have a cable available
<tgm4883> dylan___: looking at the script from earlier, that will work
<dylan___> Alright, testing that now
<whoo> hi
<whoo> hi all
<Nepo> Hi
<whoo> i need a antivirus for ubuntu
<whoo> any suggetions
<ikonia> whoo: don't think you do
<tgm4883> whoo: why do you think you need this?
<Nepo> I dont know how I got here
<whoo> i am so much care about security
<Tin_man> probably mom and dad..
<ikonia> then you need to do some research
<jatt> sure McAfee for Linux is great
<ikonia> because antivirus doesn't work the same on linux
<whoo> @ ikonia why
<jatt> 😉
<ikonia> as I say, do some research if you care about security
<Nepo> LuLz
<whoo> which ubuntu version is best
<ikonia> whoo: depends what you need/want
<ikonia> 16.04 is the curent stable, and luckily is an LTS release
<whoo> Oh i see
<dylan___> tgm4883: 'couldn't find any package by regex 'linux-image-4.6.3'
<jatt> v0.0
<ikonia> dylan___: you're back, how did you get on ?
<tgm4883> dylan___: you ran the script from earlier?
<dylan___> tgm4883: yes, I did
<dylan___> ikonia: I'm now trying to install another kernel to see if that works :P
<ikonia> dylan___: so the options in xorg didn't improve anything ?
<dylan___> ikonia: I tried going to #xorg to see if they could help me with the config, but eventually it just lead into them trying to fix the problem with other options
<dylan___> I mean, I did the DRI 3 & tearfree options, and I saw that they were being activated in the log
<dylan___> but that also didn't change anything
<ikonia> dylan___: I didn't think they would make a differnce, but it was certainly worth looking at
<dylan___> ikonia: I also tried going to 14.04, and while the video performance was much better
<ikonia> thats interesting
<dylan___> I still had a stutter every 10 seconds
<dylan___> I mean, I'm not sure
<dylan___> I only tested for 10 minutes
<noonwithaquestio> A connection would make installing the drivers much easier. No need to try to transfer files, etc. And I'm not very experienced installing from files
<tgm4883> dylan___: odd, it shouldn't be searching for a package. You're not trying to install it via 'apt install' are you?
<dahlia_> hello
<noonwithaquestio> I had a similar issue but was able to hardwire and handle it via command line
<dylan___> tgm4883: I am, that's what the command says in the paste
<dylan___> "sudo apt install linux-image-4.6.3"
<tgm4883> dylan___: ah, ok. So I meant the script that the others posted. One sec
<dylan___> tgm4883: Oh, I'm sorry
<dahlia_> i get this error E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<dahlia_>  when i want to install ddclient what should i do ?
<tgm4883> dylan___: these are the commands you should need http://paste.ubuntu.com/17920315/
<teo_> i can try plugging the cable that goes into the router to my laptop...
<dylan___> tgm4883: Thanks, I'll try that
<tgm4883> dylan___: run that from your home dir
<noonwithaquestio> Well that would take your router offline, may not work
<rbkl> are the utilities controlling special keys such as laptop screen brightness controls the same across all ubuntu flavours?
<noonwithaquestio> Nop spare cables?
<noonwithaquestio> *no spare
<dylan___> ikonia: honestly though, thanks for trying to help me. Shame that nothing worked :(
<teo_> no, i'm not in my own house now
<ikonia> dylan___: not a problem, there is more that can be done, but it sounds like you're trying something out first, so lets see how that goes
<teo_> or for the next month
<dahlia_>  when i want to install ddclient what should i do ?
<dahlia_> i get this error E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<teo_> oh okay i don't know what i did but i managed to make it work
<noonwithaquestio> Wireless is working now?
<teo_> yes
<teo_> for now
<teo_> thank you!
<noonwithaquestio> Awesome
<noonwithaquestio> It should stay for the most part
<MonkeyDust> dylan___   FYI: kernel 4.6.3 did not solve my intel video issues ... make sure you can return to your previous kernel
<dylan___> MonkeyDust: I see. I'll try anyways
<teo_> cheeeeerrs
<noonwithaquestio> Anyone here think there'd be any issues with my installation if I upgraded from an i5 4690 to an i7 4790k? Installatiopn should run fine right? Same family of processors and the i5 ran without an issue
<dahlia_> i get this error E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<dahlia_>  when i want to install ddclient what should i do ?
<MonkeyDust> !find ddclient
<ubottu> Found: ddclient, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 14 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ddclient&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<OerHeks> dahlia_, update first, perhaps? or close softwarecenter before using the terminal..
<dylan___> tgm4883: I did all the commands. I assume now I have to reboot?
<tgm4883> yep
<Samureus> sorry quick question, what is the best way to go to default theme after installing kubuntu-desktop, any particular dpkg-reconfigure? or should i remove a hidden directory?
<tyami> anyone can please help me?my tor browser is not opening.i uninstalled and reinstall but nothing happened
<dylan___> tgm4883: booted up fine, it seems
<dylan___> test video is still stuttering :(
<dylan___> it's different now, though
<dylan___> the video plays fine for about 5 seconds, then there's a 1 second freeze and it continues
<Tin_man> have you tried any other hd youtube videos?
<dylan___> What would the difference be?
<Tin_man> you say you keep using the same one over and over for testing, didn't know if another one might offer a stable video..
<dylan___> I'll try, but I don't know why it would matter
<Tin_man> i don't have hd graphics so i don't know anything about a solution. Mine works fine buts it's an old intel graphics inboard controller..
<dylan___> Normal 720p seems to be working fine
<dylan___> tgm4883: it seems like you have fixed it
<dylan___> I mean, 60 FPS doesn't work, but that's something I can work around
<tgm4883> dylan___: 4.6.3 fixes it?
<dylan___> Yeah, I think it did
<tgm4883> Cool
<dylan___> I used to have around 3000/4000 dropped frames with the suttering
<dylan___> Now I'm at 22/4000 dropped frames
<dylan___> tgm4883: thanks a lot for sticking through with me even though I said that I'd abandon Ubuntu :P
<tgm4883> dylan___: yw
<akik> dylan___: could you try the following with firefox? "MOZ_USE_OMTC=1 firefox"
<dylan___> akik: sure
<akik> dylan___: if it makes the videos at all smoother
<dylan___> akik: in firefox, the video does not seem to load
<akik> dylan___: ok thanks for testing
<dylan___> akik: after waiting a while, it did eventually load
<akik> dylan___: what do you mean, it buffered the video or what?
<Guest77376> trono.di.spade
<dylan___> yeah, it was buffering the video for about 5 minutes
<dylan___> It started playing (smoothly, it appeared) in 360p, changed it to 720p now
<dylan___> I assume I'll have to wait for it to buffer for another 5 minutes :P
<dylan___> yeah, it's still not loaded, I'm going to give up on it
<akik> dylan___: i'm not sure if these settings are still valid but you might want to try
<akik> dylan___: http://en.librehat.com/blog/force-enable-hardware-acceleration-in-firefox-on-linux/
<dylan___> akik: it's fine. Chrome appears to be working fine
<guillaume__> hi everybody
<akik> ok
<dylan___> Thanks a lot though
<guillaume__> i'm having hard time finding a solution to my problem. I have made a usb persistent from a custom xubuntu for atom cherrytrail and i'd like it to boot straight to the live option but i can't find any solution on the internet
<dylan___> also thanks again tgm4883 & ikonia both for your help. I'm going to leave and give the system some testing to see if it truly is fixed and if not, I'll come back to annoy you some more :P
<blacpythoz> /close/
<wolf262682> Hello, I have a question regarding installation of Ubuntu 16.04 on my laptop.
<wolf262682> Anyone out there to help?
<dylan___> Just ask your issue, wolf262682
<guillaume__> So ? anyone to tell me if that's possible at all ?
<wolf262682> I don't have access to a USB stick/flashdrive or CD drive. I am running windows 10 OS.
<OerHeks> guillaume__, nope, no solution to boot live iso straight away.
<guillaume__> that's amazing
<guillaume__> why is that ?
<dylan___> wolf262682: and I assume you want to install Ubuntu regardless of those limitations?
<OerHeks> guillaume__, why should it? it needs some confirmation about language, keyboard and such
<wolf262682> Yes, dylan_. That's the issue
<guillaume__> for live persistent it seems illogic
<OerHeks> if you find a fix, let us know
<dylan___> I doubt you can do that, but it's my time to leave so I'll leave it to the others who can definitely help you.
<akik> guillaume__: if you install xubuntu on your usb stick, you can configure it more flexibly
<guillaume__> that's what i was thinking about, but it would take more space right ?
<wolf262682> I checked this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wubi#Download_Wubi
<wolf262682> But the link to download Wubi does not redirect me to the right place
<wolf262682> Is it not available for Windows 10?
<akik> guillaume__: it will use as much space as you allocate to it
<OerHeks> wolf262682, nope, it will not work with windows 10
<OerHeks> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<wolf262682> I also tried UnetbootIn but that didn't work either
<guillaume__> ok so, how do i launch an install to my usb key ? am i obliged to create another usb key or can i have some kind of install package from my actual ubuntu install ?
<dahlia_> i get this error what should i do
<dahlia_> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<tgm4883> guillaume__: I'd probably just create a USB key with persistance
<wolf262682> So is it possible to install ubuntu 16.04 without using a cd or usb or not?
<akik> guillaume__: two usb sticks is fine. you can select the target stick during the install
<OerHeks> wolf262682, no.
<guillaume__> tgm4883: ? i created a usb with persistant but i can't boot straight to live which is what i need/want
<wolf262682> Alright, OerHeks I will assume you know what you're talking about and buy a flash drive from a store.
<wolf262682> Thanks for the help and have a nice day
<guillaume__> akik: hmm i would have liked to avoid that solution, can't we make an install from a ubuntu install ?
<OerHeks> wolf262682, or a cd with the minimal iso
<madknight> wolf262682, i wouldn't recommend that
<dahlia_> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<akik> guillaume__: sorry i don't know but this one way
<dahlia_> how can i fix this problem ?
<Robbster> Hi all, I'm rnuning 16.04 and installed cinnamon and gnome and somewhere along the way things may have gotten, umm, confused.
<madknight> wolf262682, even if it would be possible, its saver to have an usb stick / live cd available
<wolf262682> madknight, what would you recommend?
<OerHeks> guillaume__, you could install from live iso on a 2nd usb
<wolf262682> I have one but just not with me right now
<wolf262682> Can I use my phone as a USB stick?
<akik> wolf262682: yes, with drivedroid
<guillaume__> OerHeks: yes that's what we are talking about, i was wondering if we could launch the ubitquity package from an actual ubuntu install so that i don't have to use 2 usb key
<Robbster> The symptom I have is that the VLC video stream plays above everything, including menu, all other windows and on all workspaces without the window 'chrome'. I suspect that it may be a window manager thing, but I've no idea how to diagnose...
<wolf262682> Alright I will try that out now
<wolf262682> Thanks
<akik> wolf262682: i mean you can boot the install off the drivedroid on your phone
<guillaume__> the solution would be to run a virtual machine with an live iso and install from there on the usb key but i'm gonna use another key. Thanks for the help akik and others
<wolf262682> Yes, that's how I read it, thanks again
<akik> wolf262682: i think it needs your phone to be rooted, though
<gorav> can anyone suggest best coll plugins . for making desktoplook cool
<wolf262682> Hmm,, not sure if I should go forward with rooting my phone. It would void the warranty
<gorav> can anyone suggest best cool plugins . for making desktoplook cool
<gorav> can anyone suggest best coll plugins . for making desktoplook cool
<gorav> can anyone suggest best coll plugins . for making desktoplook cool
<vm096__> its possible that a fingerprint from remote server change?
<jinxi1> how to make software opens instantly?
<MonkeyDust> jinxi1  you mean at strartup?
<jinxi1> yes
<Cuken> I just did a fresh install of Ubuntu Server LTS and I'm unable to get the system to boot into the shell. Everytime I see it show /dev/sda1: clean, 60488/1222992 files, 387506/4882432 blocks
<Cuken> I read that you can just cntrl+alt+delete past it, but I see the ubuntu loading image and then the box reboots
<MonkeyDust> jinxi1  alt-f2, then type startup ... select startup applications
<Cuken> jinxil: I just hit alt+f2 and it let me login . . .
<MonkeyDust> jinxi1  click on the dash symbol, then type startup ... select startup applications   <-- correction
<OerHeks> ctrl alt F2 <> alt F2
<rbkl> Are the utilities that control brightness control keys on notebooks the same across all ubuntu flavours?
<vm096__>  its possible that a fingerprint from remote server change?
<VISHNU_PRASAD> wolf262682: If you have a CD drive then we can do the following. I think you dont have write access over CD from your Win 10. if that is the case then do the below. You need a USB stick, one DVD and DVD drive is required to perform this.
<VISHNU_PRASAD> 1. Download the UBUNTU ISO and create a bootable USB using that ISO.
<VISHNU_PRASAD> 2. Also copy the ISO file to the USB/or keep it in any of the windows filesystem.
<VISHNU_PRASAD> 3. Boot from it. try the Live Ubuntu.
<VISHNU_PRASAD> 4. Try to burn the CD from the live ubuntu using the ISO which you have. (By defaultu ubuntu 16.04 is not shipped with any CD burning software. You can use "dd" instead.)
<VISHNU_PRASAD> 5. once the burning is completed you can boot from the CD and you can use you USB as the hard disk. I mean you have to install the ubuntu on the USB drive. Is this sounds like a plan??? :D
<wolf262682> Hello VISHNU_PRASAD, I do not have access to either a USB stick or a CD/DVD drive
<wolf262682> Also my phone is not rooted
<VISHNU_PRASAD> <wolf262682> : ohkay.. then we are stuck here.. we need to create a bootable USB atleast to do this.
<wolf262682> I'll go to a store next to my place and get a USB
<wolf262682> Thanks for your input
<VISHNU_PRASAD> sure...
<slab> hello!!
<slab> cant run doom 3
<slab> hi gravyv
<slab> hi iSlayWyverns
<iSlayWyverns> slab, uuuhm hi?
<slab> Hello
<slab> iSlayWyverns, are you well versed in ubuntu
<slab> '
<slab> \
<slab> ?
<MonkeyDust> slab  stop
<slab> MonkeyDust, why? i need help
<MonkeyDust> slab  then ask a question instead of saying hi to everyone and typing random characters
<slab> MonkeyDust, ok well i have a copy of doom 3 i intalled it and everything but when i go to play it it goes to a grey screen
<EVGA970> Hello. I'm having trouble with my GPU on 16.04. Steam runs, but the graphical processing is a slideshow. I tried switching the drivers around, but that made things worse. Anyone have any advice?
<slab> I get a grey screen when trying to run doom 3!!
<ducasse> !patience | slab
<ubottu> slab: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<slab> ok
<mcfdez> Anyone know if is possible to connect two PC that have virualvox with another system inside? I mean, connect this systems one with other
<ewqr> hey! i tried installing a program that wasnt in the main repositories, but changed my mind during the instalation process since it wasnt what i wanted. now i fear that i might have unused/outdated or malicious software on my ubuntu installation. would anyone be willing to help me find out if i fu***ed something up?
<ewqr> mcfdez, in what regard? networking?
<ikonia> ewqr: please don't swear there is no need for it
<mcfdez> yes the two PC are in a LAN (in a wifi router)  ewqr
<ikonia> ewqr: just let the install finish and remove the package
<ewqr> ikonia, was a little more complicatd than that as i aborted the install in the first place and deleted the files i cloned from github
<ikonia> ewqr: so then you need to work through the install process, work out what it put where and work out what the install did and undo it
<ewqr> mcfdez, if you mean to connect 2 virtual machines, normally each vm should register as a separate device in the network, so no configuration needed
<ikonia> you've created a problem as you didn't use the package manager
<ewqr> i dont know how to do that as im not familiar with make/apt-get
<ikonia> make/apt-get are two very different things
<ikonia> what did you install and how did you install it
<mcfdez> ewqr, I not want to connect two virtual machines. I want to connect a virtual machine in PC1 with the virtualmachine in PC2
<mcfdez> the PC1 and PC2 are two different computers (fisically) in the same LAN (same wifi router)
<ewqr> i tried to install the ricin tox-client, for that i installed toxcore
<ikonia> ewqr how did you install it
<ewqr> mcfdez, how about a vpn connection?
<ikonia> mcfdez: you don't need a vpn connection
<ikonia> mcfdez: you just need to setup routing on the two private networks the virutal machiens are on on
<ikonia> mcfdez: I assume the hosts are on the same network
<mcfdez> ikonia, yes the hosts are in the same netwokr
<mcfdez> but not know how to do this in vbox
<mcfdez> my purpose, I refeer
<ewqr> ikonia, i followed this guide for ubuntu https://github.com/irungentoo/toxcore/blob/master/INSTALL.md#build-manually
<ikonia> mcfdez: ok, so you just need to setup routing of the two seperate private networks
<ikonia> ewqr: then you need to work through that process in reverse, I'm not debugging that mess for you
<ikonia> ewqr: if in doubt, just backup your data and do a clean install
<ewqr> ikonia, okay, will do that then i guess
<mcfdez> ikonia, Yes, I need to connect the guests to each other. Any suggestions ?
<ikonia> mcfdez: yes, as I've set, setup routing between the two virtual networks via the hosts
<mcfdez> ikonia, Yes I readed this, but not understanded you. What do you mean with setup routing? Where? In the VBox? In the router? In the hosts?
<Joad> hi
<ikonia> mcfdez: there are multiple ways to route traffic, pick the option for you (normally the host) and then the default route on the guests will just send data between the two networks
<TJAJRJBackslashi> hey i think i put lubuntu on a flash drive, but when I boot with i get freeDOS.  Do I not actually have lubuntu on the drive?  Do I have to get to it via FreeDOS?
<ikonia> freedos is nothing to do with lubuntu
<ikonia> do you mean you have busybox ?
<ioria> TJAJRJBackslashi, i think it's about your machine ... which is ?
<TJAJRJBackslashi> asus x55u, currently running windows 10
<TJAJRJBackslashi> i was having some trouble getting boot order to work right, so yh i suspect i may not actually be using the drive to boot.
<Nate_> Did you turn off boot protection in the bios?
<ikonia> TJAJRJBackslashi: did you install freedos on your windows system
<ioria> TJAJRJBackslashi, is this ? https://www.computeruniverse.net/en/products/90467851/asus-x55u-sx007d.asp
<ioria> TJAJRJBackslashi, is preinstalled, i guess
<TJAJRJBackslashi> yeah turned off boot protection and enabled launch csm (which has something to do with launching an older os? idk)
<ikonia> TJAJRJBackslashi: did you install freedos on your windows system
<TJAJRJBackslashi> i didnt.  wasnt the one to configure os, think it started with windows 8 but not sure.
<ikonia> TJAJRJBackslashi: have you installed freedos on your system at all
<TJAJRJBackslashi> no. save perhaps it being on this drive.
<ikonia> TJAJRJBackslashi: what do you mean "perhaps it's on this drive"
<ikonia> you either installed it - or you didn't
<ikonia> I suspect it is booting into ubuntu, failing to boot and dropping back into busybox support
<TJAJRJBackslashi> no clue what is on the drive, i did not intentionally install it tho @ikonia
<ikonia> please read the text on the screeen and see if it says "busy box"
<OerHeks> ikonia, that machine comes with: Operating System	FreeDOS
<TJAJRJBackslashi> k let me reboot, few mins, ty for help ikonia and ioria
<Nate_> I think I have that same laptop, and I had allot of trouble getting boot anything. I forgot how I fixed the problem though.
<OerHeks> ioria +1
<ikonia> OerHeks: the device actually comes with freedos installed as a laptop ??
<OerHeks> ikonia, yes, never seen that before, i have seen standard linux in the bios , see specs https://www.computeruniverse.net/en/products/90467851/asus-x55u-sx007d.asp
<citrix> Hi all
<citrix> My Touch pad is not working at all
<slab> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME WITH A GREY SCREEN WHEN I LOAD DOOM 3
<citrix> what could be the cause? Please help me
<citrix> slab, which graphics card you are using?
<Nate_> you guys do know which channel you're in right?
<citrix> Yes it is ubuntu
<OerHeks> slab, grey screen doom 3, sounds like a wine issue
<citrix> I am using ubuntu and touch pad won;t work
<slab> citrix, Intel® Ivybridge Mobile x86/MMX/SSE2
<ikonia> slab: don't type in caps please
<Nate_> YEAH DON'T TYPE IN CAPS, OR ELSE!
<citrix> slab, Do it starts or not?
<citrix> how to debug with touch pad?
<slab> it will do it all but screen is grey citrix
<citrix> may be you should update graphics driver..
<slab> citrix, i dont know how
<Zta> Anyone know of any cool and good looking -- even hipster crazy -- presentation tools for Linux?  There's LibreOffice but that's not cool, good looking is limited, and it is definitely not hipster.  I'm talking transitions, zooming, panning...
<citrix> slab, apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<ikonia> Zta: it's all very bland, your best bet is looking at browser/web based stuff
<Zta> Like Blender... but more presentation-minded.
<Zta> hm
<Zta> It seems the version of LOImpress that's on my Ubuntu 14.04 completely ignores me adding custom animations to a text.
<ikonia> Zta: I find it weak in general,
<ioria> !info ffdiaporama
<ubottu> ffdiaporama (source: ffdiaporama): Movie creator from photos and video clips. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5-4build3 (xenial), package size 1539 kB, installed size 4091 kB
<hero_biz> guys, I have a strange problem. I'm trying to build an aplication. everything compiles but I get unresolved external symbol error at link time. but strange problem is that I get these errors on functions that surely is availave in system.like pthread or openssl functions.
<hero_biz> any idea why?
<ioria> Zta, try that, ffdiaproma  http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/beyond-powerpoint-4-linux-presentation-tools/
<ikonia> hero_biz: you've just given zero details
<ikonia> hero_biz: if you're having problem building apps - talk to the people who maintain the apps about their requirements
<hero_biz> a like of error is this for example: usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.8/libstdc++.a(locale_init.o): In function `std::locale::global(std::locale const&)': (.text._ZNSt6locale6globalERKS_+0x14b): undefined reference to `pthread_mutex_unlock'
<ikonia> hero_biz: that would be normally that it expects a different version of the library, or a library built with different options
<hero_biz> no,I get link error for inside libraries that is used in application.
<ikonia> hero_biz: yes
<hero_biz> is it possible for dynamic/static mixture of liraries?
<ikonia> what ?
<hero_biz> for example I'm trying to build static application,but libraries are dynamic?
<ikonia> hero_biz: look at what it's doing, it's trying to build a library and failing against the core libraries it's linking against because there are functions missing from it (differnt version or different config expected)_
<pistle> I am trying to figure out host files and don't quite understand what I am supposed to edit. For example I did a test to see if I could block wikipedia.org but when I added that to the /etc/hosts/deny file using mousepad and saved it...it didn't block the domain. The example in the file seemed like that was all I needed to do.
<ikonia> hero_biz: static/dynamic doesn't matter
<hero_biz> @ikonia: it does not make any libary,it is just using them.
<ikonia> hero_biz: right, and it's expecting a different library
<Zta> ioria: thanks.
<hero_biz> for example it uses boost(that I installed from repo), but I get error in boost like what I posted above.
<ioria> Zta, you're welcome
<ikonia> hero_biz: right, and I've told you why
<Zta> I think I'll just make a drop dead LOImpress show instead...
<hero_biz> hm...
<pistle> oops sorry it was /etc/hosts.deny     not /etc/hosts/deny
<hero_biz> ok,I try to see what I can do about it.
<ikonia> hero_biz: nothing
<slab> citrix, i removed wine the reinstalled it but i still have a grey screen
<ikonia> doom 3 runs native on linux
<ikonia> use the native linux port
<ikonia> don't use wine
<ikonia> slab: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Doom3
<ducasse> pistle: you confuse two very different things - hosts.allow/deny has access control lists for clients connecting to servers on your system, while hosts maps ip-addresses to hostnames.
<hero_biz> @ikonia: but I'm sure I personally made a mistake somewhere. tool is too famous for having such bugs.
<pistle> ducasse: so where should I put for example "wikipedia.org" if I wanted to block that entire domain
<pistle> on my own system
<ikonia> hero_biz: "tool"
<ikonia> hero_biz: it's not a bug
<citrix> slab, why you are using wine ?
<ducasse> pistle: what you are thinking of is placing something like "0.0.0.0 wikipedia.org' in /etc/hosts, but it doesn't really block it as such.
<slab_> someone sold me a copy of doo but it doesn't have .pk4 files i just need to plainly adjust ubuntu to allow it to run correctly
<pistle> ducasse: what would that do in that case? and how would I block websites/domains? I also have seen people talk about using host file to block ads so I was just trying to see what I can do with it
<ikonia> slab: I don't think you do
<CropsUp> Hi guys, why if am I using ps I get "/bin/upstart" than I'm using systemd? (Ubuntu 16.04, xfce and gnome-shell with same problem)
<ikonia> slab: you can contact ID and they will give you a link to download the linux versions
<jatt> CropsUp: I think some indicators have dependency on upstart. it's safe to remove upstart if you don't want that dependency
<jatt> CropsUp: 16.04 works without upstart
<slab> ikonia, how much?
<ikonia> slab: free if you have a valid product key
<ducasse> pistle: it's a way to block ads, that's true, and it will also work for other sites, but if you really want to block a site you need to filter it out in your firewall.
<slab> citrix, any ideas?
<ikonia> slab: http://ftp.gameaholic.com/pub/mirrors/ftp.idsoftware.com/doom3/source/
<ikonia> slab: there you go, it's free any way
<CropsUp> jatt how can I run without upstart dependency?
<citrix> slab, Follow ikonia
<citrix> ;)
<jatt> CropsUp: remove upstart with apt
<CropsUp> jatt are you sure is it safe without do nothing after it?
<pistle> ducasse: sorry for the noobness...but I can't find firewall settings in xubuntu...its not in network page
<jatt> CropsUp: I had a similar issue I'm running 16.04 without upstart
<slab> ikonia, how does that help?
<jatt> CropsUp: when you remove it it will prompt you which packages depend on it
<citrix> any ideas with touch pad guys .. it is not at all working , but in the other lubuntu boot it works
<ducasse> pistle: install gufw.
<ikonia> slab: that allows you to use the native linux version
<pistle> thanks
<CropsUp> jatt oh, great!
<ioria> CropsUp, wait, how did you install 16.04 ?
<CropsUp> Thanks for answer!
<slab> what do i do with it copy and paste or something ikonia
<ikonia> slab: read the link I gave you earlier
<CropsUp> ioria, I had been installed with classical wizard (ubuntu-gnome 16.04)
<ioria> CropsUp,  and you have a /bin/upstart ?
<CropsUp> ioria, yes
<slab> ikonia, i read it but i'm a noob and dont know what to do with it
<CropsUp> But I'm running on systemd
<ikonia> slab: it tells you exactly what to do with it
<ioria> CropsUp,  fresh install ?
<slab> ikonia, it say it a mirror
<pistle> can anyone recommend a "start from zero" tutorial for linux? I am using xubuntu by trial and error...and the tutorials I have seen are a bit too technical
<ikonia> slab: yes ?
<pistle> I need a kids version I guess
<ikonia> pistle: https://help.ubuntu.com
<slab> i dont know how to use l;inux i'
<ikonia> pistle: that will walk you through pretty much every day to day task and get you moving
<ikonia> slab: what is not clear on the link I gave you
<CropsUp> CropsUp, It's a clean install from iso, It had done 2 moths ago.
<ioria> CropsUp,   can you please    ls /bin/upstart
<slab> i opened it but it just gave me a bunch of words i dont know what to do with it
<pistle> ikonia: is there a more generic recoomendation to understand the FS and how the terminal works etc? I know the basic commands I have used...but not beyond apt-get and cd and ls etc
<ikonia> slab: read the link I gave you
<ikonia> slab: actually read what it says
<ikonia> pistle: I suggest you first learn how to use it
<ikonia> pistle: that will make everything else intuitive and relveant
<CropsUp> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/17928702/
<pistle> ikonia: ok...i just feel stupid and behind when I read guides and they assume things I should know. I can follow directions but often end up feeling like I am just copying what I am told and don't know WHY
<ikonia> pistle: dont feel stupid, just use the machine on a day to day basis and use things like the link I gave you, it will all fall into place
<pistle> often I do things the same way 3 times and they finally work the 3rd....and I don't know what I could have done wrong
<slab_> ikonia,  i still don't know what to do with it
<ikonia> slab_: what is not clear on the link I gave you
<CropsUp> ioria, I've it on /sbin/upstart
<slab_> ikonia, is it instructions or something
<ioria> CropsUp,   ok
<ikonia> slab_: yes
<slab_> it's just a script
<ikonia> slab_: you're reading this link ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Doom3
<vanessa21> Hello, actually I'm trying to update my ubuntu version and I get an error. ("E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/gb.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty_multiverse_i18n_Translation-en, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.") Could you help with thta please?
<CropsUp> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/17928832/ this is complete process on tty7
<pistle> is there any reason not to change the File manager from Thunar to Nautilus? Can I screw something up doing this? Many searches I do for issues talk about Nautilus instead so I was thinking to swtich
<slab> i dont have any pk files just the program in one icon ikonia
<ikonia> pistle: it's just personal taste, use what you like best
<pistle> thanks
<ikonia> slab: right, and I told you if you contact ID with a valid product key, they will give you them
<ioria> CropsUp,   cat /etc/issue
<pistle> this channel is always helpful and you all are great....I appreciate the volunteering...it's better than paid tech support often and I know you do it for free
<ikonia> pistle: you're welcome
<vanessa21> is it safe to upgrade from ubuntu 14 to 16 ?
<CropsUp> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/17928981/
<ikonia> vanessa21: there is no upgrade path at the oment
<pistle> I cant imagine ever knowing things well enough to contribute...but maybe some day in 10 years ;)
<ikonia> vanessa21: the upgrade path is enabled at 16.04.1
<vanessa21> sorry I didn't understand your answer ikonia
<Bashing-om> vanessa21: So we are on the same page. clarify " trying to update my ubuntu version " . What release are you on, and this is not a release upgrade ?
<vanessa21> how can I check mny verison please ?
<ikonia> vanessa21: there is no 14.04 -> 16.04 upgrade path until 16.04.1 is released
<ikonia> and 16.04.1 has not been released yet
<TJAJRJBackslashi> hi i'm the guy having trouble booting to lubuntu, back with some results.  The text displayed upon booting to FreeDOS makes no mention of busybox, so I'm unsure if it's related to linux.  However, I can repeatedly boot to FreeDOS when the drive is in, but never when it is not, so the flashdrive definitively is linked to this behavior.  I think my version of linux may be bad/having trouble booting correctly and am considerin
<ioria> CropsUp,   no idea because you have upstart
<CropsUp> ioria, thanks anytime.
<ioria> CropsUp,   you're welcome
<vanessa21> I am currently in this versionÑ
<vanessa21> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS Release:	14.04 Codename:	trusty
<jatt> CropsUp: if you have pstree you can see which process was started by upstart
<vanessa21> is it safe to upgrade to 16 ?
<pistle> So I added GUFW so I can turn the firewall on...do I need to add any rule to use transmission etc? It says append rules for p2p but doesn't have any explanation. It's ALLOW for outgoing and DENY for incoming still going to allow torrenting?
<ikonia> vanessa21: I've just told you, 16.04.1 is not released, so there is no upgrade path yet
<k1l_> !ltsupgrade | vanessa21
<ubottu> vanessa21: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<TJAJRJBackslashi> @ikonia any advice? (see above message)
<ikonia> TJAJRJBackslashi: no,
<pistle> vanessa21: I recently went from 14.04 to 16.04 and I just did a clean install
<pistle> you have to reset everything but it's supposedly less likely to break things
<vanessa21> what is the advantage of doing so over waiting for 21st july ? pistle
<pistle> and the smart people here are telling you that you cannot just upgrade right now...it's not set up yet...you can only do a clean install of the latest
<ducasse> vanessa21: the advantage is that you can do it now.
<ioria> TJAJRJBackslashi,  maybe you're hitting the wrong key to access your bios boot order ...
<vanessa21> ok and is that difficult to do ?
<CropsUp> jatt, I'm looking all de on upstart and upstart-file-br, upstart-dbus-br
<k1l_> vanessa21: you could do it now with the online upgrade too. using the developer path. but that is not the supported standard way.
<pistle> vanessa21: I am a total noob so I can only tell you what I have read....consensus seems clean install is always better. But if you don't want to do this then you must wait until the release the option to do an upgrade as ikonia  and dicasse said
<ozbrk> what is love?
<bittin> ozbrk: baby dont hurt me
<ozbrk> bittin: don't hurt me
<ducasse> vanessa21: if you managed to install 14.04, 16.04 is pretty much the same.
<TJAJRJBackslashi> wait when i boot with flashdrive i have to go through bios screen?  I thought i set boot order then it booted automatically with the option i set.  pls forgive my ignorance and ty for the help @ioria
<vanessa21> will I lose my files in the 14.04 right ?
<vanessa21> as its a clean install
<ioria> TJAJRJBackslashi,  yep
<k1l_> vanessa21: on clean install: yes
<ducasse> vanessa21: you need to back up your files.
<vanessa21> fuck that shit
<pistle> vanessa21: I learned the hard way as a noob to not push things...and to wait until things were released and stable. I did a clean install of 16.04 and it was for me better than 14.04 as some small annoying things had improved.
<ikonia> vanessa21: do not swear
<TJAJRJBackslashi> well rip 30 mins. k trying that.
<vanessa21> I am sorry
<TJAJRJBackslashi> do i want boot menu or bios setup @ioria?
<pistle> vanessa21: take it as an opportunity to clean up your stuff. it helped me a lot to get rid of junk and clean out files. i got a fresh and fast new OS and put my cleaned up data on it...all is better
<ozbrk> vanessa21: if you want to perform a ''clean install'' yes I suggest backup all of your files to casettes and casettes to special boxes and those boxes to data tranformed floppy disks which are encrypted and bury them into a scarry shelter which no one could find them but you in any case of nuclear war
<ioria> TJAJRJBackslashi,  well, boot device order should be in bios setup
<k1l_> ozbrk: stop that trolling in here. thanks
<vanessa21> that was pretty rude
<ozbrk> ok ok just trying to make some fun :)
<ozbrk> no offense sorry
<ikonia> vanessa21: apologies, it won't happen again,
<k1l_> vanessa21: as already told: you can use the online upgrade now with the developer path. but that is not officially supprted. the official upgrade will be opened end of july.
<pistle> ikonia: do I need to add some rule to the gufw for transmission to work or is the default setting ok?
<vanessa21> should i buy 2 21 or 23 inches screen ¿
<ikonia> pistle: you'll need ports open, they should be documented on the transmission website
<ikonia> vanessa21: thats up to you, not something we deal with here
<Rawrmonster> I have installed lubuntu on a older laptop but my intel 4965 agn isnt working. The interface shows when i do ifconfig -a but dont see any wifi access points
<pistle> ikonia: I don't understand the documentation. Normally without the firewall on transmission works fine. Will turning the firewall on break it until I open those ports?
<ikonia> pistle: yes
<ozbrk> Rawrmonster: maybe missing drivers or dead hardware
<vanessa21> i will do a clean install, when I follow the instructions it will offer me to install on top of my ubuntu 14.04 ?
<pistle> it's an apple airport extreme and I dont know how to do that as I don't have OSX...its a family router
<pistle> vanessa21: yes. I did the recently
<ikonia> pistle: the airport extreme has nothing to do with it, the firewall you are talking about earlier is on ubuntu
<ozbrk> Rawrmonster:  like mine my intel wifi card is dead on R40 try it with an external wifi adapter
<pistle> ikonia: so i open the ports in the firewall settings? not in router settings?
<Rawrmonster> Ozbrk was just working in windows and worked on the last fresh install i did
<pistle> vanessa I can help you make a USB to install 16.04 if you want...I did it recently and would love to help another newb
<ozbrk> Rawrmonster: well it is a driver issue then in any cases you need to connect that computer on the internet and try to use ndiswrapper or any new alternaatives of it
<vanessa21> and now I am wondering shall i install ubuntu or a different distro...
<ikonia> pistle: I don't know your network setup so I can't comment, however teh correct ports will need to be open from your PC to the internet, what's in between that chain is your network
<pistle> ikonia: ok thanks...will try to find some clearer documentation
<k1l_> vanessa21: ##linux for general linux support then.
<pistle> vanessa21: i tried 6 or 7 and stuck with xubuntu as it fit my laptop best....I played with a lot in virtual box too to test them
<vanessa21> xubuntu...
<ozbrk> Rawrmonster: but most of the new hardwares are supported on ubuntu so no worries. Ndiswrapper is a bit old from back in Ubuntu 9.10
<vanessa21> interesting
<ozbrk> Rawrmonster: I'm not even sure if it will be work today
<pistle> i jsut liked the XFCE desktop...and it was stock in xubuntu so it works for me....
<pistle> everyone tells you something different about which is "best" but it's so personal...everyone told me to use arch but it was too complicated for me....so I found what worked best for me. I can always change
<ozbrk> ok guys I gtg
<ozbrk> sorry for trolling again
<SchrodingersScat> pistle: it's all user preference, and some people change up things more than others, up to you, freedom, etc.
<pistle> SchrodingersScat: yeah I am just not smart enough to do everything manually yet...so its nice to have a sort of easier experience with guis etc. I know some people like doing everything in CL but I am more visual anyway
<pistle> I like understanding things of course...but I don't want to have to adjust everything all the time...i am fine with some dumbed down things if it meets my needs
<pistle> I see people praise Arch because they say you can "adjust everything to my needs" but I don't have needs yet to adjust every little thing. Maybe that need comes with experience?
<pistle> Anyway Xubuntu is working fine for me overall
<poseidon> Any suggestions for a good laptop under $1k?
<lowryder> poseidon: what sort of things do you want to do on it?
<jatt> poseidon: you can get a good one for less than $300
<EriC^^> poseidon: http://dealnews.com/c49/Computers/Laptops/
<poseidon> lowryder: I'm planning on using it mostly for home use, but also maybe for some work, which would include running VMs and IDEs for writing code
<poseidon> Maybe play some low end steam games
<Dexx1_> My computer is FUBAR (noob here) -- excessive hard disk activity, out of date system, strange acting mouse/keyboard -- HALP.
<bekks> Dexx1_: So which ubuntu are you using?
<Dexx1_> bekks: Linux Mint?
<bekks> !mint | Dexx1_
<ubottu> Dexx1_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Dexx1_> bekks: Disk Usage Analyzer tells me filesystem is 100%, so that's gotta be the problem with excessive disk activity right? THe other thing is, I am getting "404 not found" errors when trying to do a system wide upgrade
<poseidon> It's been like 7 years since I've bought a computer.  Is hardwell compatability not really a big issue for ubuntu anymore?
<poseidon> I remember NICS and graphics cards used to not work out of the box fairly often
<bekks> Dexx1_: Then you need to seek support for Mint in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org, since you arent using Ubuntu.
<OnkelTem> Hi all
<pistle> poseidon: i'd like to know this too...I am looking at newly used Thinkpads and don't want to have a problem if I buy on ebay etc
<OnkelTem> How to start network mangers applet/status icon from command line?
<OnkelTem> AwesomeWM here
<pistle> also really want to avoid PWM displays
<jatt> nm-applet
<OnkelTem> jatt: it doesn't do anything.. No icons in the tray
<Bashing-om> OnkelTem: Depends, what release ar you on ?
<OnkelTem> Bashing-om: 14.04
<OnkelTem> Bashing-om: I just wonder can I switch WiFi connections in the UI in a "non-standard" WM
<jatt> try wicd if nm-applet is not working
<jatt> it includes a tray applet too
<OnkelTem> jatt: but it doesn't use /etc/NetworkManager/* stuff, right? I mean, it doesn't depend on it and uses its own configs
<pistle> is there any way to save a "profile" of what systems settings I have and what apps installed etc to make resetting after a clean install easier? So far I just write down things in a .txt file as I add/change them
<Bashing-om> OnkelTem: Do nort see whay not .. if you stop the present running serve, and start the one you want .. what results ' sudo service network-manager stop ; sudo service network-manager start ' Assuming this is a GUI system with "network-manager" to control the networks .
<jatt> right it uses its own configs
<OnkelTem> Bashing-om: I have no network-manager service. Weird
<jatt> NetworkManager
<EriC^^> OnkelTem: it's not in tab completion in 14.04
<Bashing-om> OnkelTem: But caveat; I do not run with WIFI not network-manager . // no network managewr is not wierd on a minimalistic type install . The system then expects "you" to manage networking .
<OnkelTem> EriC^^: lol, how did you know I was judging but tab completion? :)
<EriC^^> cause it used to happen with me :)
<OnkelTem> Seems like I'm not the first one
<OnkelTem> hehe
<EriC^^> in 16.04 it works btw
<OnkelTem> quick q: will stopping network manager end connections?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Ron___> Guys please help me regarding wifi driver problem
<mebuntu> is there any good alternitives to quickly since its not avalible in 16.04
<Bashing-om> OnkelTem: Quick way to know ' apt-cache policy network-manager ' in a pastebin .
<Ron___> Hey buddy
<Ron___> Please help
<OnkelTem> Bashing-om: you mean - detecting is it installed? Sure it is, as I switched  WiFi connections by restarting in Plasma :)
<Bashing-om> Ron___: Sorry = not = . WIFI is not in my range of experience .
<Ron___> Naah
<Ron___> wifi connects
<jatt> do a systemctl status to check whether NetworkManager service was correctly started
<Bashing-om> OnkelTem: Then the 1st directive to stop the service .. and start "should" have been efective .
<Ron___> I recently installed 16.04
<Ron___> on my lenovo e49
<OnkelTem> Bashing-om: yeah, but as EriC^^ noticed - it was missed in the tab completions list, which made me think it's not present there
<Bashing-om> jatt: IRT OnkelTem ; we are talking upstart rather than systemd :)
<Ron___> Ok thanks at least is it possible for informing me where else could I ask about this OnkelTem OR Bashing-om :)
<pistle> is there any way to save a "profile" of what systems settings I have and what apps installed etc to make resetting after a clean install easier? So far I just write down things in a .txt file as I add/change them
<Bashing-om> Ron___: Here is fine. just await others here who do know WIFI procedures . No response, re-ask in about 15 minutes or so .
<mebuntu> is there anyway to upgrade a package thats discontinued so it will work on a newer version of ubuntu? the package is "quickly" if that helps
<EriC^^> pistle: you can save your .dot files in your home dir and get a list of all installed packages with a long command
<OnkelTem> jatt, Bashing-om, EriC^^: thanks. Wicd is great!
<OnkelTem> never used it before
<ikonia> mebuntu: why don't you just tell us what YOU need
<jatt> indeed
<tgm4883> ikonia: he did?
<jatt> usually network manager works, but when it doesn't is a piece of... 😺
<mebuntu> i need quickly for 16.04
<tgm4883> ikonia: he asked about the package quickly for 16.04
<pistle> EriC^^: I am just browsing in Home and even with hidden files visible but don't see anything .dot    are there somewhere specific?
<ikonia> ahh the actual package is the name
<ikonia> mebuntu: so you want the package for quickly on 16.04 for an earlier version of ubuntu
<ikonia> mebuntu: is that right ?
<tgm4883> !info quickly trusty
<ubottu> quickly (source: quickly): build new apps quickly. In component universe, is extra. Version 12.08.1-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 74 kB, installed size 509 kB
<EriC^^> pistle: by dot files i meant hidden files, anything that starts with .
<tgm4883> ikonia: looks like it was pulled after 14.04
<pistle> ikonia: lol that package name invites a "who's on first" misunderstanding. "I need quickly!"
<tgm4883> probably going to have to compile
<ikonia> I'd look at why it was discontinued before doing anything
<pistle> EriC^^: doh...I am stupid.
<EriC^^> pistle: like rsync -av ~/.* /path/to/backup
<mebuntu> yes they dont make it for 16.04 but is it possible to still get it
<EriC^^> pistle: this is the command to get the installed packages comm -23 <(apt-mark showmanual | sort -u) <(gzip -dc /var/log/installer/initial-status.gz | sed -n 's/^Package: //p' | sort -u)
<ikonia> mebuntu I'd look at why it no longer exists
<pistle> EriC^^: can you just copy those dot files into a folder and paste them in place in a new install?
<ikonia> mebuntu: you don't want something thats got security holes in it, not maintained, not compatiable etc etc etc
<EriC^^> pistle: you do that command > /path/to/list , then when you want to install them you do xargs -a /path/to/list sudo apt-get -y install
<EriC^^> pistle: yeah, if it's the same distro and version it should be ok
<pistle> EriC^^: I am struggling with CL paths etc...hard to visualize and I feel always I am going to screw something up. Better for me to put in a visual place
<mebuntu> ok i didnt think about that. ive tried to find alternatives to no avail. and i cant find info on why it was discontinued. thank you
<ikonia> mebuntu what does it actually do, I've never used it
<EriC^^> pistle: maybe upload them to a site or something
<ikonia> mebuntu: people don't normally drop packages for no reasons, so it's certainly worth looking into why before trying to make it work
<pistle> EriC^^: good idea thanks
<crackstore> join #mystore
<mebuntu> it simplifys the prosses of creating linux programs. you can make them "quickly" no pun intended
<ikonia> it makes linux programs ??
<mebuntu> yes
<ikonia> what does that mean ?
<ikonia> it writes code ?
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Quickly
<k1l_> last package was in vivid. maybe the project is dead
<mebuntu> its a part gui part code so it is good to learn on
<mebuntu> since it seems like "quickly" isnt a option what would you suggest for creating programs in linux
<OerHeks> Quickly creates templates, not linux code.
<vivid> mebuntu: your favorite text editor and glade
<mebuntu>  thanks ill check it out
<Langley> Help, I have a very hard time transfering stuff from my Android devices to Ubuntu Mate 16.04 via MTP. It transfers up to 100 MB then fails with "libmtp error: Could not get file from device"
<Monstatierchen> my ~/.config/user-dirs.dir is getting edited after each reboot... download dir gets edited from "/mnt/NAS/Downloads" to "$Home/" and others too, any idea why? /mnt/NAS/Downloads is mounted via autofs and it`s working, so far...
<mrdunno> Monstatierchen, can u chmod 400 this file?
<mrdunno> after modify, try to chmod 400
<mrdunno> or, edit /etc/passwd to set other homedir
<Monstatierchen> i can chmod this file, no problem...
<pistle> is swtiching ubuntu to xfce any different overall to using xubunut? is it just a matter of default apps? Is one noticably heavier if XFCE is used on both?
<jatt> no difference
<pistle> thanks
<jatt> you are welcome
<Monstatierchen> mrdunno: i don't want to switch the complete home directory, just downloads, videos and music... the /etc/passwd method isn't suitable for that.
<\9> pistle: you can just install xubuntu-desktop and you'll get everything
<jatt> exactly
<Monstatierchen> mrdunno: i've chmoded 400 the file, now trying with reboot... brb
<Monstatierchen_> mrdunno: chmodding the file to 400 didn't help
<william-m> hello fellow linux users
<pistle> \9: sure I was just curious if xubuntu was lighter or cleaner than ubuntu with that desktop.
<william-m> I have a issue with my audio but only when I'm using hdmi
<mrdunno> Monstatierchen_, also, you can move downloads, music and videos folder to NAS, and, try to ln -s $HOME/Downloads /mnt/nas/downloads...
<mrdunno> xommand is each at every foldee
<dylan__> tgm4883: I wanted to confirm that the kernel change is in fact a viable fix, so if anybody else ever has the same issues & specs as me, I'd definitely recommend that. I downloaded a custom theme, some extensions, basically everything I had from before when it was stuttering - all fixed now.
<gnarloch> clear
<rawrmonster> I was using the program youtube-dl and just wanted to know if there was a way to add a number to the front of the file time so the videos are in order. Its for a playlist
<nry_> anyone using M.2 NVMe SSD with Ubuntu 16.04 LTS?
<bekks> nry_: What if?
<nry_> I am looking for benchmark IOPS, read/write data available.
<bekks> I guess you have to do that yourself.
<nry_> More specifically, I am was just wondering if anyone might have tried using M.2 NVMe SSD with KVM PCI-e passthrough.
<bekks> nry_: Try it, report back please :)
<nry_> I am going to try to setup M.2 NVMe SSD passthrough to VM's.
<tatertots> nry what problems are you having with using ubuntu on a M.2 ssd?
<OerHeks> not ssd, NVMe is the follow up
<nry_> no specific problems yet, but I am just starting to dive into it.
<nry_> I recently built a new system to play around with M.2 NVMe SSD
<tgm4883> exit
<bekks> nry_: Basically it is a harddisk, from the point of view of the OS.
<bekks> nry_: So just benchmark it.
<OerHeks> phoronix got a benchmark suite
<nry_> That was my next question...TBH I am more familar with benchmark suites on Windows OS.
<nry_> I know "windoz"
<tatertots> nry ....what bekks said
<bekks> The Moronix benchmark suite isnt even worth the time for downloading it.
<tatertots> like NIKE ...just do it
<nry_> is phoronix the best for benchmarking on Ubuntu?
<jatt> nope
<bekks> nry_: Nope.
<nry_> I have setup the Heaven benchmark on 15.10 some month ago but that is of course more geared towards testing the graphics performance.
<bekks> nry_: Forget those benchmark suites and test yourself.
<nry_> right on...
<nry_> I will dig in deeper then...
<bekks> nry_: Depending on how you arebenchmarking, you will have to keep some basic rules in mind.
<nry_> my next step is to try to setup a virtualized environment, more so for the work I am going to be using this new system for.
<bekks> nry_: In general, benchmarking with smaller datasets than your RAM will result in benchmarking your RAM, not your harddisks.
<nry_> my work involves R+D related to HPC systems for demanding graphical applications.
<nry_> Asus Vengeance extreme V mobo
<nry_> 3X GTX 980's
<nry_> and the m.2
<nry_> plus 64gb of DDR4 RAM
<nry_> so I finally have a decent enough system to throw some heavy burn in testing at...
<tatertots> sounds like fun times nry good luck with your testing
<bekks> nry_: As long as your datasets are > 64G then.
<nry_> thanks ;-)
<raj> can I change the name of gnome-terminal from `raj@raj-arch:~` to something of my choosing? neither `--title` nor `--role` work to change the window name.
<nry_> bekks, good idea...I will use some of my own datasets that are engineering physical design based. I appreciate the advice to try to push past the RAM limit to put more of a load onto the storage.
<bekks> nry_: Whatever those datasets are, they have to be bigger than your RAM when benchmarking your disks.
<nry_> From my experience the very heavy multi-physics physical design applications tend to be very storage IO (read/write) intensive.
<Bashing-om> raj: Setting a new host name .. will that meet your needs ? " sysop@1404mini:~$ " .
<bekks> nry_: We are talking about disk benchmarking, not "physics stuff workload benchmarking" :)
<f0xTr0t-qwerty-K> Hi everyone
<nry_> so maybe Prime95 is a good direction to start with then?
<f0xTr0t-qwerty-K> i was wondering if you could help me
<bekks> f0xTr0t-qwerty-K: That depends on your specific support issue.
<raj> Bashing-om, no don't believe we're talking about the same thing
<f0xTr0t-qwerty-K> i am creating a bash script
<raj> not looking to change the text at the prompt
<raj> I don't want the window name to be tied to it
<raj> I want to make it static
<nry_> I usually start with Prime95 in the windows environment for burn in testing of new hardware. Already did that since the majority of the design suites I use only run on Windows.
<f0xTr0t-qwerty-K> i was wondering how can I filter my results in bash
<Bashing-om> raj: K, than above my pay grade .
<nry_> At least as of right now, but I heard that by Q4 of 2016 that Windows apps will run native on Ubuntu.
<nry_> Is that true?
<k1l_> f0xTr0t-qwerty-K: for general bash help try #bash
<ikonia> nry_: no
<nry_> no more need for emulation ie. wine etc?
<ikonia> nry_: no
<f0xTr0t-qwerty-K> oh thanks guys :D
<nry_> no?
<nry_> that is not what I heard.
<ikonia> nry_: no, thats not true
<OerHeks> if those apps are snappy packages, yes. :-D
<nry_> Microsoft open sourced .NET over a year ago.
<ikonia> nry_: then why are you asking if it's true if you're not interested in hearing that it's not true
<nry_> did they open source DirectX too?
<bekks> nry_: No.
<tgm4883> nry_: not all windows apps are written in .net
<nry_> DirectX was always a main hurdle and one of the main reasons for Wine
<ikonia> nry_: no it's not
<tgm4883> nry_: despite this being pretty far off topic, can you cite anywhere that you heard this?
<tatertots> open source DirectX.........hahaha that'd never happen....that's a huge revenue stream or revenue $tream for them
<nry_> It did not make sense to me that Microsoft would allow all Windows apps to suddenly run on Linux.
<nry_> Why would people need Windows anymore LoL
<nry_> but it would be awesome for it to at least be possible.
<ikonia> nry_: it's nothing to do with "allow" they are totally different platforms
<k1l_> i think we are too offtopic for this tehcnical support channel now.
<\9> the same reason people still need ms office
<nry_> ok, right sorry for going off topic.
<tatertots> back to ubuntu technical support
<nry_> Windows apps forced to run in Linux sounds like a recipe for disaster.
<nry_> ;-)
<nry_> thanks for the suggesting on benchmarking the M.2 NVMe Samsung 950 PRO
<nry_> What is the best tool for observing live performance monitoring on storage in Ubuntu?
<nry_> Is there something available via CLI?
<nry_> I guess I will go back to Googling.
<nry_> thanks!
<ikonia> iostat ?
<Cuken> Can someone help me figure out why I'm unable to get NZBGET to launch on startup. I'm using ubuntu server 16.04 lts
<Cuken> I've tried a init.d and upstart variatn and still cant' get it to run
<ikonia> 16.04 doesn't use upstart
<Cuken> is there a way for me to troubleshoot the init.d portion not launching?
<ikonia> Cuken: there is no init.d - it doesn't use upstart
<ikonia> init.d is for legacy
<Cuken> what's the other option then
<k1l_> Cuken: systemd is used as init now
<ikonia> systemd is the init system
<Cuken> okay
<ron___> !info systemd
<ubottu> systemd (source: systemd): system and service manager. In component main, is required. Version 229-4ubuntu6 (xenial), package size 3596 kB, installed size 18800 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<Cuken> I have a file in there as well
<ron___> !find systemd
<ubottu> Found: golang-github-coreos-go-systemd-dev, libpam-systemd, libsystemd-dev, libsystemd0, python3-systemd, systemd, systemd-dbg, systemd-shim, systemd-sysv, click-systemd (and 10 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=systemd&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<ross`> can someone tell me why I can ssh a bridged virtual machine from itself fine but I can't ssh it from a system on the local network?
<ross`> What is weird is that it's not a networking issue.. I can connect on port 8080 just fine from other systems
<ross`> It just hangs
<ron___> systemd for upstart users https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<ross`> it doesn't say connection refused, it just hangs.
<tatertots> is the port open?
<ron___> ross what is the route for the bridged connection?
<ikonia> ron___: look at the route
<ikonia> and look at the firewall
<ikonia> sorry ross`
<ron___> its not being servied to the lan by your box. that would be where I would start.
<ross`> I just said I can connect to it over 8080
<ron___> ping the VM IP
<ikonia> ross`: you said "from other machines"
<ross`> ping works fine
<ikonia> ross`: right so something is blocking port 22
<ikonia> look at the firewall rules
<ron___> run the ssh command ssh you@theVMipaddress
<ross`> nothing blocks port 22 by default in my system and I only have 2 firewall rules
<Cuken> ahhh man I missed one line :( sudo systemctl enable nzbget
<ross`> ron___: yes, that's what I've been doing. It hangs but doesn't refuse connection.
<ross`> Just shows blankness
<ikonia> sounds like something is blocking it
<ron___> so look at the logs on the VM to see what openssh server says
<tatertots> ross you say "nothing blocks the port" like you have done some work to confirm this fact.
<tatertots> is the port blocked?
<tatertots> is the port open i mean ?
<ikonia> is ssh even running and listening on that interface
<ross`> ikonia: it should be. I uncommected Listen on 0.0.0.0
<ikonia> ross`: should be is not "is" check
<ross`> I can ssh from the virtual machine to its lan ip address
<ross`> ikonia: what could possibly be blocking it?!?
<ross`> This is on a laptop
<ikonia> firewalls
<ross`> there is no firewall lol
<ron___> ross try telnet hostname 22
<ikonia> gues, host and source hosts all have firewalls
<ikonia> guest
<ron___> or telnet ipaddress 22
<Bashing-om> Cuken: Good place to start : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers .
<ross`> so that's my question would ubuntu be blocking this by default?
<ron___> ross is sshd running?
<tatertots> ross ever thought about studying for your CCNA or net+ at least...it wouldn't kill u
<ross`> sshd is running or I coudldn't ssh from itself
<tgm4883> ross`: can you run 'netstat -tulpn | nc termbin.com 9999'
<ikonia> ross`: there are 3 possible firewalls already - have you checked that port 22 is allowed from your source address
<ron___> and you can ssh from the box hosting the VM
<ron___> so what is telling outside machines how to reach the vm?
<ron___> you can ping the VM Right?
<ross`> I can ssh 100% fine from the vm to the machine the vm is not running on
<ross`> I can ping the vm
<ross`> I can connect to the vm on port 8080
<ron___> so you should look at inbound rules for port 22 on the VM
<ross`> i did iptables-save | grep 22
<ross`> and nothing
<ikonia> that doesn't mean anything
<ikonia> actually LOOK at the rules
<ron___> what happens when yopu telnet to the VM on port 22?
<ikonia> you have guest, host, and client - check the rules on all 3
<ross`> ron___: it hangs as well
<alex1a> any tt-rss user on ubuntu ?
<tgm4883> ross`: what OS is the guest running?
<ross`> tgm4883: ubuntu
<ross`> which is why I'm asking here
<tgm4883> ross`: can you run 'netstat -tulpn | nc termbin.com 9999'
<tgm4883> ross`: ^ on the guest
<ron___> ikonia is right check al 3 FW's rulsets
<ross`> tgm4883: it says it is listening on 0.0.0.0:22 and 0.0.0.0:1022 as it should
<ross`> I'd rather not pipe the output of netstat to you, sorry.
<tgm4883> ross`: ok then, good luck
<gandallf070> O=
<Guest66360> hi, guys, I just installed lubuntu, and am wondering how to get minecraft. Do I just go to the site and download it from there for linux?
<ross`> I've done this a million times but I never use ubuntu, so I'm assuming it's ubuntu.
<tgm4883> Guest66360: you'd need java installed as well
<tgm4883> ross`: works here
<Guest66360> do I go to synaptics and get java?
<ron___> ross are you using ufw?
<ross`> ufw?
<tgm4883> Guest66360: What I generally do is install openjdk via apt, download and install MultiMC, then have MultiMC manage my minecraft installs
<tgm4883> Guest66360: but you can just install java (or openjdk) and the .jar file from the minecraft website too
<ron___> UFW (Uncomplicated Firewall) is a front-end for iptables and is particularly well-suited for host-based firewalls. UFW was developed specifically for Ubuntu (but is available in other distributions), and is also configured from the terminal.
<SchrodingersScat> !info openjdk-9-jre | Guest66360 there are several java versions you can try, this is one
<ubottu> Guest66360 there are several java versions you can try, this is one: openjdk-9-jre (source: openjdk-9): OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT. In component universe, is optional. Version 9~b114-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 52 kB, installed size 166 kB
<ross`> there is a bunch of default stuff in iptables-save on the guest
<ross`> if that is what you mean
<ross`> but grepping for ssh or 22 shows nothing
<ikonia> you don't check like that
<ikonia> you actually read it
<ross`> http://scpb.in/ipt
<ikonia> as I've said 3 times and I'm bored of telling you what to do to debug it
<ron___> ross try sudo ufw status verbose
<ross`> that is the firewall table on the physical laptop that the vm is running on
<Guest66360> ok guys, thanks! I'll try it
<ross`> it says status active and defautl deny incoming
<tgm4883> ross`: if i'm reading that correctly, shouldn't you be SSHing to port 1022?
<ikonia> ross`: and you can't see the problem there ?
<ross`> how do I murder ufw
<ikonia> you don't murder it
<ross`> ikonia: I have Port 22\,Port1022 on the guest
<ikonia> ross`: so ?
<ross`> also same problem with ssh ip -p 1022
<tatertots> murder it?.. :-0
<tatertots> it your friend
<ross`> how do I disable it completely
<tgm4883> ross`: you don't...
<ross`> hmm stopped the service
<f0ster_> in my upstart script, I cd to a symlinked directory, then run a program.. is there any issue with cd'ing to a symlink with an upstart script ?
<ron___> ross https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<ross`> wow, now I can ssh..
<tatertots> YAY!
<ron___> ross it might be easier to set some simple rules in UFW
<ikonia> ...its...almost...like...you...where....told...this...at...the...start
<tatertots> you didn't even need to get your CCNA or network+ after all
<ron___> hahahha fun ! ikonia
<ross`> you guys.. what's the deal with the ufw.. I know how to use iptables and ssh and I feel like an idiot for not knowing about the Ubuntu firewall.
<ikonia> ross`: it is iptables
<ikonia> it's a front end for it
<ikonia> so iptables is still the firewall
<ikonia> so you're iptables knowledge is enough to run it
<ross`> so what rule did it create that included port 22 in a range?
<ikonia> ross`: read the rules
<ron___> UFW takes a little pain out of input -j accept -p (make Pizza)
<ikonia> as I've said....I don't know how many times
<f0ster__> in my upstart script, I cd to a symlinked directory, then run a program.. is there any issue with cd'ing to a symlink with an upstart script ?
<ross`> alright well thanks.
<ross`> I'm glad that ufw is dead now anyway *shudder*
 * tgm4883 shakes his head
<ikonia> ross`: why are you shuddering ?
<tatertots> ross reboot lol
<ross`> because default firewalls are evil!
<ikonia> ross`: no they are not
<ikonia> users who can't manage their system but come in here claiming it's all open are evil
<ikonia> shudder
<SchrodingersScat> I don't even think it blocks anything by default.
<HackerII> lol.
<tgm4883> I don't even think it's on by default
<tatertots> lmao
<ikonia> people blaming tools when they claim they have checked it already and clearly they have not
<ross`> SchrodingersScat: hmmmmm, to be fair it is Ubuntu Mate and I didn't build it I imported this VM from someone on my research team.
<ron___> iptables is the default firewall. UFW is an "interface" to iptables
<ron___> just like you hav an interface to a class
<ross`> ron___: I get your phpmyadmin analogy, thanks!
<Seveas> <pedantry alert>netfilter is the firewall, iptables the interface. ufw the interface-to-the-interface</pedantry alert>
 * tgm4883 goes back to setting up his mumble server
<ross`> erm, inheritance is not the same thing if you mean programming class extending an interface
<ikonia> Seveas: lovely pedant there
<ross`> Seveas: way to markup like a boss bruh
<ross`> :)
<Seveas> ikonia: it's one of my newest pet peeves :)
<ron___> seveas thats right netfilter wow its been awhile since I even thought about it !
<ron___> inception in a firewall ruleset modification
<raj> how does gnome-terminal not have a man page?
<Seveas> and there's a new firewall in the works (so a netfilter replacement), though I forgot both its name and status.
<raj> how are people supposed to know the commandline arguments?
<codepython777> how do i setup an ubuntu machine that can be powered off - without "shutdown", and does not create trouble with the machine's SSD?
<ron___> !nfo gnome-terminal
<Seveas> raj: it has a manpage
<ron___> !info gnome-terminal
<ubottu> gnome-terminal (source: gnome-terminal): GNOME terminal emulator application. In component main, is optional. Version 3.18.3-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 167 kB, installed size 1116 kB
<ross`> I have not really used anything besides gentoo for about 4 years now so I apologize for not knowing the ubuntu way of things and asking stupid questions/wasting time.
<ross`> Thanks so much for helping me figure out ufw was the issue
<OerHeks> have fun ross`
 * tgm4883 hopes ikonia doesn't look
<ikonia> ross`: it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> ross`: it's iptables - which you said you knoew
<ikonia> you just didn't check
<tgm4883> guess I didn't hope hard enough
<Seveas> raj: if it has somehow gone missing from your system, you can read the online version at http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/gnome-terminal.1.html
<ross`> ikonia: the iptables-save had a bunch of named rules that were not easy to read with ufw :(
<ross`> woulda taken me 10 minutes
<HackerII> shudders
<ikonia> ross`: yeah, and I told you multiple times to do it
<ikonia> ross`: and you said you'd checked
<ikonia> so you just couldn't be bothered and lied
<dbz2k> will this progam work this windows iso https://help.ubuntu.com/community/mkusb
<tatertots> ross i think i spent 10 minutes asking "is the port open?"
<dbz2k> I think it should since it uses dd?
 * tgm4883 finds it amusing that he's still blaming ubuntu for him not being able to read iptables rules
<SchrodingersScat> dbz2k: yeah, sounds like worth a shot.  probably about equivalent to dd if=/foo/bar/iso.iso of=/dev/sdb #etc.
<YankDownUnder> dbz2k: https://www.unixmen.com/winusb-create-windows-startup-usb-disks-ubuntu/
<ross`> tgm4883: I can read about 30-40% of ip tables without reference. That iptables-save was a mess with ufw though.
<ross`> I can all basic rules.
<SchrodingersScat> it's over, it can end
<ross`> can read*
<marcopolo> jappan
<SchrodingersScat> !jp | marcopolo
<ubottu> marcopolo: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<tatertots> now that you can ssh do you have any other ubuntu issues we can help out with ross?
<tatertots> come on ...at least one more
<ross`> tatertots: not right now. I wish I could ban ubuntu from being used for university research but I don't think this channel can help me there. :)
<ikonia> ross`: maybe you could learn how to use linux
<ikonia> ross`: rather than blame the distro
<tgm4883> ok now everyone, can we move on?
<ross`> I never have the same problems with Debian. Ubuntu is just to fancy and has its own scripts for so many things. It's not that Ubuntu is bad, you just need to know how to Ubuntu is all and I don't use it personally unless I'm installing it on a first time user's laptop -- which I think Ubuntu is great for by the way.
<ross`> And yes, we can move on. Thanks aagin
<ikonia> ross`: it's iptables....
<ikonia> nothing fancy
<Seveas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVP2hJQmc1c -- something to move on to
<ezri> iptables on Debian and Ubuntu are the same. source: Debian and Ubuntu server administrator
<ross`> ezri: Debian doesn't have a ufw as far as I know. And I realize it is just an interface but still it creates a massive massive massive rules table.
<ezri> !info ufw stable
<ikonia> no it doesn't
<ubottu> ufw (source: ufw): program for managing a Netfilter firewall. In component main, is optional. Version 0.33-2 (stable), package size 134 kB, installed size 716 kB
<ikonia> the person who created your VM created a massive massive rules table
<ezri> and ufw is off in ubuntu by default
<tgm4883> ross`: if there is anyone you should be blaming, it's the person on your research team that gave you the VM without bothering to tell you what they did
<ross`> tgm4883: true that
<ikonia> no-one to blame other than ross` for not bothering to read the firewall rules
<ross`> ezri: good to know. I respect that.
<allquixotic> Does the Ubuntu Advantage Server Standard subscription let me register all the LXD containers on my server into my Landscape account, or do I have to buy a new Advantage license for each and every container?
<ross`> ikonia: I have read them now and I don't see anything that easially reads as rejecting ssh
<ikonia> ross`: you didn't read them
<ikonia> allquixotic: I believe each container is seperate
<Seveas> ross`: ikonia: cut it out please.
<ezri> allquixotic: (I'd recommend asking Canonical, personally. http://www.ubuntu.com/management/contact-us or your assigned sales rep if you have one)
<Jarlath_pi> Has anyone had success building Nylas N1 on 16.04? http://askubuntu.com/questions/790805/building-nylas-n1-from-source-on-ubuntu-16-04
<Seveas> Jarlath_pi: be aware that nylas n1 by default sends your password to the nylas servers.
<allquixotic> ezri: I did ask, but I tend to do most of my work on weekends (hobby project), so putting in a support request always means I have to wait around 48 hours to get an answer from them :)
<ezri> ah :)
<ikonia> josephpagoda-lap: you don't need to - they provide a prebuilt deb for you
<ikonia> https://edgehill.nylas.com/download?platform=linux
<ikonia> oops Jarlath_pi
<josephpagoda-lap> ikonia: i was very confused for a few minutes there
<josephpagoda-lap> :P
<ikonia> josephpagoda-lap: sorry about that
<josephpagoda-lap> no worries, worse things have happened to me
<josephpagoda-lap> and now I can sound all paranoid and be like "they" need to provide a prebuilt deb for me :)
<Seveas> josephpagoda-lap: they're also watching you
<josephpagoda-lap> just because I am paranoid doesn't mean they aren't watching me
<Seveas> exactly
<Seveas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGPlCLf9AZ8
<josephpagoda-lap> always best to be safe ya know :)
<monty_hall> how to encrypt usb drive?
<codepython777> how do i setup an ubuntu machine that can be powered off - without "shutdown", and does not create trouble with the machine's SSD?
<monty_hall> passowrd everyttime I plugin etc
<YankDownUnder> codepython777: You can set up a timed "shutdown" using the "at" system scheduling...
<codepython777> YankDownUnder: I want a machine, which can be turned off anytime - without shutdown
<Seveas> monty_hall: there are various options, depending on your desired results. Most importantly, should it be compatible with other os'es?
<monty_hall> just ubuntu
<YankDownUnder> codepython777: The question then, would be "how" do you want to shut the machine down? You can use "shutdown" or "halt" - or "poweroff" via ssh...
<Seveas> monty_hall: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemsOnRemovableStorage should do the trick then.
<Jarlath_pi> Seveas: ikonia: thanks, I'm aware of the situation and the existing binary. I'm trying to build it from git on 16.04 and finding it difficult: http://askubuntu.com/questions/790805/building-nylas-n1-from-source-on-ubuntu-16-04
<Mouaad> hello, i've a problem, i've two laptops (same manufacture), one if them was damaged, i took his motherboard and puting in the second one (because he is better), now my problem is the keyboard mapping didn't change (the original pc have no numpad, the new one has, and its doesn't work)
<Mouaad> so how can I change mapping to match the correct keyboard ?
<Mouaad> i did sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration, first i don't know if it's helping, two: didn't find "sony"
<ikonia> Mouaad: can't support that
<ikonia> Mouaad: they are probably not going to work at a hardware level
<HackerII> mobo prolly doesnt support k/b
<baron> hey
<ikonia> laptop keyboards often tied into the specific motherboard due to things like function keys
<HackerII> amazon to the rescue
<Mouaad> im using a usb keyboard now
<baron> zk210010001000001
<monty_hall> is there a tool that once I delete a file, that it's unrecoverable?
<k1l_> monty_hall: use "shred"
<Nate_> eat a dick ikonia :)
<Seveas> I'm sure ikonia prefers healthier food than that...
<ikonia> indeed
<YankDownUnder> Lentils.
<django_> hey all
<django_> how can i fix this issue: havng this issue where i enter the command in terminal "sopel" and the output is bash: /home/django/anaconda2/bin/sopel: No such file or directory
<tatertots> hello django
<Seveas> django_: sounds like that file has a nonexisting interpreter. What does 'file /home/django/anaconda2/bin/sopel' say?
<django_> Seveas, i deleted the anaconda2 directory
<YankDownUnder> django_: the python IRC bot "sopel" or something else?
<Seveas> django_: oh, then just do hash -r
<django_> YankDownUnder, yeah the bot
<django_> Seveas, sweet ty
<django_> Seveas, what did that do?
<Seveas> django_: it made your shell empty a cache. Starting a new shell would have worked too :)
<django_> Seveas, wowwwwww
<BentFranklin> ls [0-9][0-9][0-9][0-9] shows a file named 1000.  ls [0-9]{4} fails.  Why?  I've tried various ways of escaping the {}'s.
<allquixotic> Are there any mirrors for ppa.launchpad.net ? I'm hitting it from a datacenter and getting 100 KB/s
<Seveas> BentFranklin: shell filename expansion isn't based on regexes but fnmatch.
<Seveas> allquixotic: none that I know of.
<BentFranklin> Saveas: thansk looking that up
<Seveas> BentFranklin: man 7 glob and the manpage of your shell (e.g. the EXPANSION section in the bash manpage)
<BentFranklin> thansk I'm reading expansion on bash manual now
<BentFranklin> It seems there is no pattern for matching a specific number of a pattern
<Seveas> that is correct
<BentFranklin> I'll just use [:digit:] 4 times, no biggie
<Seveas> BentFranklin: though I smell an xy issue. What are you trying to achieve?
<BentFranklin> [:digit:] doesnt work either nut [0-9] is fine.  I'm trying to list all files that are exactly 4 digits in the names.
<BentFranklin> http://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/66377/what-is-the-xy-problem  Interesting, never heard of that before, but I think this is just a X problem.  Thanks!
<Seveas> BentFranklin: [[:digit:]], the outer [] are for the grouping, the inner [] are part of the name
<Seveas> koekblik:/tmp$ ls [[:digit:]][[:digit:]][[:digit:]]
<Seveas> 123
<BentFranklin> ah ok
<Seveas> [0-9a-z] would be [[:digit:][:alpha:]]
<Seveas> horrible syntax? Very much.
<BentFranklin> yah, [0-9] is conciser than [[:digit:]]
<Seveas> and in the case of real regexes, [0-9] is often more correct than \d (\d matches all kinds of weird unicode characters)
#ubuntu 2017-06-19
<Bashing-om> LuMint: ^ and have you rebooted since re-installing the radeon driver ?
<Lorne2017> genii  Yeah - ok cool.  So I have the file on a thumb drive...but I'm not familiar with cmd line mounting it..and finding it...and moving it...
<Dreaman> http://imgur.com/a/cVmaL   genii: see
<genii> Dreaman: Please stop spamming.
<Dreaman> phahahahah
<genii> Lorne2017: I'm trying to find the correct instructions. Please stand by
<Lorne2017> genii THX!
<genii> @comment 77093 Spam, warned, repeat known problem user
<ubottu> Comment added.
<genii> Lorne2017: sudo nvidia-uninstall ...may work
<LuMint> Bashing-om: yes, I have rebooted.
<genii> Lorne2017: We will not be needing the file which you downloaded to the usb, that is a dead end for now.
<LuMint> Bashing-om: okay, I'll reboot and post it.
<genii> Lorne2017: Did: sudo nvidia-uninstall    do anything, or did it not find the command?
<Lorne2017> genii OK - that command opened an Installer screen - I said "yes" - and I got ERROR Failed to run /usr/bin/nvidia-xconfig --restore-original0backup.  WARNING Unable to locate/open X config file.  ERROR Unable to restorre from original backup file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.nvidia-xconfig-original' (no such file or dir)
<genii> Lorne2017: sudo touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf.nvidia-xconfig-original     ...and then try the command again please
<Lorne2017> genii ...but I clicked OK - and now its saysing "Uninstallation of existing driver is complete"... (yay)
<genii> Lorne2017: OK, good
<genii> Lorne2017: So next, we will add the PPA for the lates trusted Ubuntu NVidia drivers with: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<Lorne2017> genii (I haven't tried the sudi touch cmd yet...do I still need to?)
<genii> Lorne2017: No, if it said they uninstalled that should be fine
<Lorne2017> genii   OK cool.  awaiting further instructions... :)
<gsilvapt> Anyone who uses Chrome here is experiencing any issues when updating the machine?
<genii> Lorne2017: Now : sudo apt update
<Lorne2017> genii ok done.  all packages are up to date
<genii> Lorne2017: After that, we need to decide which driver version is appropriate for the card you have, and install that
<gsilvapt> If i do apt update it freezes in Chrome line and ignores the rest
<genii> Lorne2017: Do you know offhand the card? If not, run: sudo apt install lshw     and then: sudo lshw -C display
<gsilvapt> And sbuild is also failing with a similar error, asking me to check my internet connection
<Lorne2017> genii I went thru the selector at NVIDIA and they pointed me at the NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-375.66   (I'm using a Geforce 970 card if that helps)
<genii> Good
<Lorne2017> genii Yup!  that cool trick confirmed.. GeForce GTX 970
<genii> Lorne2017: Sudo apt-get install nvidia-graphics-drivers-375
<LuMint> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/10n6
<LuMint> here
<Bashing-om> LuMint: reading .
<LuMint> it's xorg.0.log, I figure that's the right one
<Lorne2017> genii E:Unable to locate package nvidia-graphics-drivers-375
<genii> Lorne2017: Did you do the: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<Lorne2017> genii ...nope...(Sorry...must have missed that one)
<genii> Lorne2017: So than after adding that ppa, again with: sudo apt update      ...and then the: sudo apt-get install nvidia-graphics-drivers-375
<Bashing-om> LuMint: Sorry above my skill level . still trying to load nvidia and FGLRX on a 4.4 series kernel . I am out of ideas .
<Lorne2017> genii  OK - added the ppa..looked ok... then the sudo apt update... looked good... then sudo-apt-get install... and got the unable to locate package again...
<LuMint> Bashing-om: thanks anyway. I figure I'll try a fresh install.
<Lorne2017> genii  (I'll try re-typing it...might always be a typo....)
<genii> Bashing-om: It's not possible for them to coexist, they both want to overwrite the same opengl shared library with one compiled for their specific hardware
<Lorne2017> genii  Nope.  Still saying E:Unable to locate package nvidia-graphics-drivers-375
<genii> Lorne2017: The actual package name may be instead: nvidia-375
<Bashing-om> genii: Yeah. some kind of messed up and I have no idea of how to straigten it up . lspci shows dual ATI cards .
<Lorne2017> genii - YES!
<genii> Bashing-om: That would be because you installed the fglrx driver last
<gsilvapt> Anyone having issues with Google Chrome PPA?
<gsilvapt> I can't update the system because it crashes there
<genii> Bashing-om: I bashed my head on this problem for almost a year. Better to put 2 of the same in
<Lorne2017> genii  OK that did a bunch of stuff :)   Next?
<gsilvapt> s/there/in chrome source.
<genii> Lorne2017: sudo sync
<genii> Lorne2017: After that, a reboot would be in order
<Lorne2017> genii  ok sweet!!   I'm rebooting
<isene> I am missing loads of options in the gnome-control-center (running i3-wm on X, no Gnome session) - e.g. mouse and keyboard config is gone - how to get them showing?
<genii> gsilvapt: If you have a 32bit install, google removed all the 32bit repositories and you're SOL. If you have a 64bit install, follow the instructions here to add [arch=amd64] to your googe repository file. https://askubuntu.com/questions/724093/no-more-updates-for-google-chrome-apt-get-update-error
<genii> gsilvapt: This will make it ignore about the missing  32bit files in the repo
<gsilvapt> genii, not sure if that is it because I removed the ppa, tried updating again and it froze in a ppa that is stored in Launchpad
<gsilvapt> And that warning was over a year ago, it has worked flawlessly until now :\
<genii> Googles repositories are not in launchpad
<Lorne2017> genii - Awesome...machine is back....and I still have one issue (this is the one I was trying to fix when I screwed it before...)
<gsilvapt> Yes, I said I removed Chrome and it froze in another package that is stored in Launchpad
<Lorne2017> genii For some reason - my screen is zoomed into showing only a part of the Desktop...in DISPLAY setting, the "scale" option is below the bottom of the screen and I can't reach it to re-scale...
<Lorne2017> genii Is there another way to rescale the visible desktop to fit my screen?
<genii> Lorne2017: Ah. Sorry, someone else will need to guide you through the magnifier or accessibility settings to fix that in Ubuntu ( my primary desktop is Kubuntu instead)
<genii> gsilvapt: Do you have a pastebin of what errors you're getting?
<gsilvapt> I can share one
<Lorne2017> genii thx tho... I keep thinking there must be a simple alt-+/- keyboard command to fix it (like in a browser)... but I can't find anything....
<genii> gsilvapt: That would be helpful to us
<genii> Lorne2017: Yes, most likely. But you'd need someone more familiar with your specific desktop and it's shortcuts than i am
<gsilvapt> Sure, I understand. I believe this is a common error. If relevant, I had to delete /var/lib/sbuild/apt-keys to have sbuild working
<gsilvapt> And I don't recall if it stopped working from that moment on but I think so.
<gsilvapt> genii, https://paste.ubuntu.com/24895358/
<Thoss> Hello, I performed a dist-upgrade on my 16.04.2 install yesterday and my PC will no longer boot into Unity today... get a "The system is running in low-graphics mode" with "Your screen, graphics card, input device settings could not be detected correctly..." I can log in via ctl+F1. Anybody else having this, or have advice? I don't know enough to provide details, but can follow directions...
<Lorne2017> In using Ubuntu 17.04 and my screen is zoomed in too far...the Scale setting in Display is outside my screen - can anyone help me re-scale the screen?  Is there a simple keyboard shortcut?
<gsilvapt> ctrl-shift +/- to increase/decrease respectively
<Lorne2017> gsilvapt sorry - neither of those are doing anything
<genii> gsilvapt: at commandline, to try: echo "Acquire::AllowInsecureRepositories=1" | sudo tee /etc/apt/apt.conf
<gsilvapt> Syntax error: extra junk at the end of the file
<gsilvapt> Was that expected?
<genii> gsilvapt: Alternately, just: sudo nano /etc/apt/apt.conf    add the line: Acquire::AllowInsecureRepositories=1       then ctrl+x and then Y to save
<gsilvapt> That line is already that
<gsilvapt> s/that/there
<genii> Odd.
<genii> gsilvapt: So in this case it is giving warnings but you should still be able to install things from those repositories
<gsilvapt> E: Syntax error /etc/apt/apt.conf:2: Extra junk at end of file
<gsilvapt> That is the exact error
<reisio> that error is great, as it legitimizes non-"Extra" _junk_ :p
<igoo> I formatted a hard drive as ext4 and somehow turned into infinite 8gb partitions.
<reisio> igoo: nice, sell it!
<genii> gsilvapt: So the file may be corrupt.
<igoo> reisio, nah im gonna push it to systemd's github.
<gsilvapt> Hum
<genii> gsilvapt: sudo rm /etc/apt/apt.conf
<gsilvapt> how do I fix it then?
<genii> gsilvapt: Then do the nano instructions again
<gsilvapt> ah ok
<reisio> igoo: heh
<reisio> <3 you
<reisio> as long as you mean it to be harmful to systemd, anyway :p
<gsilvapt> Exact same error
<igoo> reisio, Of course not, it's just a useful feature that an init system should have.
<reisio> rofl <3
<Jordan_U> igoo: Please explain how you "formatted" the hard drive, and pastebin any output of any command that demonstrates these infinite partitions.
<genii> gsilvapt: Are you typing in or copy-paste what I had?
<reisio> gsilvapt: there are a few online apt.conf re/generators out there
<gsilvapt> genii, I tried both. First i wrote manually then I copy-pasted
<gsilvapt> reisio, the problem is I know what I did wrong and I have no clue what is missing
<genii> gsilvapt: Ah, apologies. I had the wrong syntax. Put instead Acquire::AllowInsecureRepositories "1";
<genii> ( instead of =1)
<igoo> Jordan_U, I just used parted to make a partition then i mkfs.ext4'd it and now whenever i mount it with caja it mounts an 8gb drive that doesn't exist.
<gsilvapt> Now it freezes in the same package
<gsilvapt> lets see the errors if they're the same...
<Jordan_U> igoo: Try to explain what you're seeing rather than your interpretation of what you're seeing. Ideally, please post screenshots.
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | igoo
<ubottu> igoo: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<Lorne2017> Using Ubuntu 17.04 and my screen is zoomed in too far...the Scale setting in Display is outside my screen - can anyone help me re-scale the screen?  Is there a simple keyboard shortcut?
<reisio> gsilvapt: hard to parse, that statement
<reisio> Lorne2017: xrandr -s 0
<gsilvapt> Same errors, genii
<reisio> Lorne2017: or DISPLAY=:0 xrandr -s 0, if you find yourself outside of X
<igoo> Jordan_U, Oh it's not a problem yet, I'll just shred it and start over
<gsilvapt> reisio, it's late, I'm tired and annoyed. Sorry. This is what I get after apt update: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24895358/
<Bashing-om> Thoss: Graphics driver broke in the upgrade ? pastebin ' sudo lhw -C display ' as a place to start .
<Lorne2017> reisio I got "can't open display" for the first one.... do I need to sudo service lightdm stop?
<genii> gsilvapt: add also to that file, underneath on it's own line:
<genii> gsilvapt: Binary::apt::Acquire::AllowInsecureRepositories "0";
<genii> Sorry, 1, not 0
<reisio> gsilvapt: hrmm, never even heard of 'Release'
<gsilvapt> genii, same error
<gsilvapt> reisio, these are defaults I haven't changed anything. This stopped working since last night...
<TheLawyer> xenial response to both clicks and keyboard shortcuts is very slow!!! are there any suggestions to fix this? cpu and ram usages is ok
<Thoss> Bashing-om: thanks, let me try and get that info... guess will be a manual type into pastebin. :) Could be driver... I have RX 460 using AMDGPU-PRO can't recall which version.
<Lorne2017> reisio the DISPLAY...cmd seemed to go in fine... but when I F7'ed out...the display hasn't changed...
<Bashing-om> Thoss: '  sudo lhw -C display | nc termbin.com 9999 ' .
<genii> Hang on.
<genii> gsilvapt: What does cat /etc/issue   report?
<Thoss> Bashing-om: will try that, thanks.
<reisio> Lorne2017: might be the window manager's zoom function, then
<gsilvapt> genii: Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS \n \l
<reisio> Lorne2017: try alt+mousewheel/two-finger-on-touchpad
<reisio> Lorne2017: or s/alt/win/meta/ctrl/etc.
<reisio> Lorne2017: or just esc
<genii> So not mismatched sources/actual
<reisio> Lorne2017: or specify your wm/DE (GNOME? Unity? Ordinary Ubuntu?)
<Lorne2017> reisio as far as I know - ordinary ubuntu...
<Lorne2017> reisio alt+mousewheel doesn't do anything... and I didnt understand what you meant by: s/alt/win/meta/ctrl/etc.
<Thoss> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/2dvc
<reisio> Lorne2017: those keys, instead of alt
<grantwu> I'm looking at https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/wiki/Ubuntu-16.04-Root-on-ZFS... one of the last steps is to apt install ubuntu-desktop.
<grantwu> is there an equivalent package for Ubuntu GNOME?
<genii> grantwu: ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<Bashing-om> Thoss: Well ! that do say the amdgpu driver is loaded . What does X think about the situation ? pastebin ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log ' and we have a read .
<grantwu> genii: Ah, thanks!
<fishcooker> where is the download link of ubuntu 17.10
<Thoss> Bashing-om: thanks, working on xorg into.
<reisio> fishcooker: the 10 actually stands for Octoboer
<reisio> fishcooker: did you want a beta of 17.10?
<fishcooker> sounds good reisio
<reisio> fishcooker: probably want #ubuntu+1, then
<Thoss> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/28q1
<Bashing-om> Thoss: reading - I be awhile .
<Thoss> I understand, thanks!
<Lorne2017> reisio OK tried all those ctl,alt,shift, keyboard scroller...nothing seems to change it...
<reisio> Lorne2017: what's the output of 'xrandr' on its own?
<reisio> Lorne2017: or DISPLAY=:0 xrandr, if not in X
<reisio> Lorne2017: oh I'm sorry, you said scale
<Lorne2017> genii  BTW:  I guess changing the permissions in my Desktop made all those icons disappear from the desktop (although they're still in the folder when I open it with Files)
<reisio> Lorne2017: usually alt+space is available for toggling a window to move via arrow keys
<Lorne2017> reisio xrandr output is "can't open display"
<Lorne2017> reisio output from DISPLAY* cmd is: Screen 0: minimum 8x8, current 1600x900+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 443mmx250mm  1600x900  60.00*+
<reisio> Lorne2017: 1600x900, that sound right?
<reisio> Lorne2017: you've probably altered your dpi settings
<SaltyCatFish> anyone know why this fstab line does work?  "/dev/sdb1 /home/ryan/Warehouse ext4 defaults 0 1"
<reisio> SaltyCatFish: doesn't? Define 'work'
<SaltyCatFish> reisio: Sudo mount -a does nothing and it doesnt mount on startup
<SaltyCatFish> reisio: But it does exist, i can mount it with "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 ~/Warehouse
<reisio> does lsblk -f show sdb1 ?
<reisio> mmm
<SaltyCatFish> it does
<SaltyCatFish> weird right
<SaltyCatFish> no heres the thing
<reisio> unrelated: 0 1 is probably not what you want
<SaltyCatFish> This is a second hard drive in a laptop.  I got one of those mounts that replaced dvd drive
<SaltyCatFish> oh ok
<reisio> (man fstab)
<reisio> neat
<reisio> ~/Warehouse, via sudo, however, would be root's ~/Warehouse
<reisio> which probably has different perms
<SaltyCatFish> ohhhhhhhhh
<Lorne2017> reisio Yes - 16x9 is right... so yeah..dpi...poop...how do I fix that?
<SaltyCatFish> but in fstab i have the absolute path
<reisio> Lorne2017: this is ordinary Unity/Ubuntu?
<Ben64> no, sudo ~/ is the user
<SaltyCatFish> Ben64: Thats not the fstab command, im saying the sudo still lets me mount it while fstab does not
<Bashing-om> Thoss: No failts there . X is happy  .. hummmm -- any hints in ' /var/log/gpu-manager.log ' ?
<reisio> have my doubts about that, but I don't use sudo much in this way
<Ben64> SaltyCatFish: fstab isn't a command
<SaltyCatFish> Ben64: I get that
<SaltyCatFish> Ben64: The command is in the file
<Lorne2017> reisio yes.  (I'm not smart enough to make it out-of-the-ordinary) lol
<reisio> he means 'mount' which utilizes fstab
<SaltyCatFish> Ben64: That i posted already
<SaltyCatFish> /dev/sdb1 /home/ryan/Warehouse ext4 defaults 0 1
<SaltyCatFish> sorry
<aquinnjr> howdy all :)
<genii> sdb1 belongs to root
<Ben64> SaltyCatFish: what happens if you do 'sudo mount -a'
<reisio> Lorne2017: https://askubuntu.com/questions/440958/is-there-any-way-to-set-the-display-scaling-back-to-default-other-than-from-the
<SaltyCatFish> Ben64: it does not mount
<Thoss> I will check, in the meantime here is my /var/log/apt/history.log... start date: 2017-06-17 is basically the last thing I did. http://termbin.com/k272 I will go get the gpu-manager info. thx
<SaltyCatFish> Ben64: But no errorws
<Thoss> Bashing-om: see above, forgot to include your name.
<Lorne2017> reisio - WOW - that sounds exactly like my problem...thx will read that now
<Bashing-om> Thoss: K .
<Ben64> SaltyCatFish: pastebin the outputs of "mount" and "cat /etc/fstab"
<SaltyCatFish> k
<SaltyCatFish> Ben64: Here is mount https://pastebin.com/mZA1i0ZN
<SaltyCatFish> Ben64: Here is fstab https://pastebin.com/H1EfnS91
<Thoss> Bashing-om: here is the gpu-manager info: http://termbin.com/sxdj
<Ben64> SaltyCatFish: probably has something to do with the encrypted home
<SaltyCatFish> Ben64: Ah ok
<SaltyCatFish> Ben64: ty
<Lorne2017> reisio that seemed to work!!!!
<reisio> Lorne2017: good, good
<SemiNus> hi
<Lorne2017> reisio HALELUUJAAA!!!
<genii> !helpersnack | reisio
<ubottu> reisio: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<SaltyCatFish> Ben64: That was it thanks!
<Ben64> SaltyCatFish: cool
<reisio> !helpersnack | the pope in peanut butter
<ubottu> the pope in peanut butter: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
 * reisio rolls eyes
<SemiNus> I'd like to ask for help!
<SemiNus> I headed into a dependency problem
<Lorne2017> reisio ...serious dude - you ROCK!  (and Jordan_U).  Been anxiety-ridden allweekend...
<reisio> np man
<SemiNus> https://dpaste.de/E60G/raw
<Bashing-om> Thoss: Houstom, We have a problem ; " Kernel Module is not loaded " . what shows ' lsmod | grep amdgpu " . as we struggle to understand what is not going on as X is happy !
<Thoss> Bashing-om: saw that, didn't like the sound of it. Here is lsmod info: http://termbin.com/kg3j
<Bashing-om> Thoss: Well amfgpu is available . So why is it not loading ? Any hints in the .xsession-errors file in your home directory ?
<Thoss> checking
<gsilvapt> genii, is there a way to like, restore apt to defaults? I really need this working
<genii> gsilvapt: amd64 architecture?
<gsilvapt> yes
<Thoss> Bashing-om: .xsession-errors info:  http://termbin.com/h48i
<genii> gsilvapt: Well, you could try something like: wget http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/apt/apt_1.2.15ubuntu0.2_amd64.deb   then: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite apt_1.2.15ubuntu0.2_amd64.deb
<genii> gsilvapt: Not sure it will do much though.
<gsilvapt> What is this package?
<genii> gsilvapt: It is the package of apt itself
<gsilvapt> So what, the only solution is formatting?
<genii> What?
<gsilvapt> How can I solve this? Formatting the machine again
<gsilvapt> ?
<oerheks> that wget line could well work yes
<genii> gsilvapt: I have not suggested you reformat anything. I have suggested that you manually download the package file of apt and tell dpkg to install it over your current apt
<gsilvapt> I know the difference. I'm asking because you said you don't think it won't work and because it seems we ran out of options to try
<genii> gsilvapt: "gsilvapt: genii, is there a way to like, restore apt to defaults? I really need this working" me: "Well, you could try something like: wget http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/apt/apt_1.2.15ubuntu0.2_amd64.deb then: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite apt_1.2.15ubuntu0.2_amd64.deb"
<genii> gsilvapt: If that doesn't make something new happen, then yes, I'm currently fresh out of ideas.
<gsilvapt> didn't solve the issue
<gsilvapt> is it safe to run sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf ?
<oerheks> apt to defaults .. what repos did you add? ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<genii> gsilvapt: Not when apt update isn't currently weorking, thats what generates those lists
<gsilvapt> oerheks, google-chrome.list       kubuntu-ninjas-ubuntu-dev-tools-xenial.list       spotify.list
<genii> oerheks: Pastebin shows his issue is with the main archive.ubuntu.com and not a ppa
<Bashing-om> Thoss: Ouch ! Desktop not starting . But I do not have the skills to know why or to find out the why/ Hope others here can pick up my slack .
<genii> oerheks: His pastebin from before: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24895358/
<gsilvapt> NNow I'm getting another error message, after installing apt deb package: Please run Package Manager from the right-click menu or apt-get in a terminal to see what is wrong. The error was: 'BrokenCount > 0'
<gsilvapt> And then has a reference for missing dependencies...
<genii> At least thats new
<Thoss> Bashing-om: ok, thanks for your help... I am too ignorant, but still wondering why I have this libmircore and libmirclient stuff... installing... didn't think I was using mir things on 16.04
<gsilvapt> And a message popped up: The package system is broken
<oerheks> is your system mounted RO perhaps?
<gsilvapt> Changing server source doesn't fix the issue...
<gsilvapt> I don't know what that is. How can I check that?
<genii> gsilvapt: Can you pastebin a list of files in /var/cache/apt
<Bashing-om> Thoss: think the mir stuff is just the developers getting ready for the switching from unity . setting up .
<gsilvapt> Whatever this is, is also causing the same issue in sbuild
<genii> Can try the dpkg command on the apt version which is in there instead, if it hasn't been autocleaned
<gsilvapt> genii, you mean ls /var/cache/apt ?
<genii> gsilvapt: Yes
<gsilvapt> google-chrome.list       kubuntu-ninjas-ubuntu-dev-tools-xenial.list       spotify.list
<gsilvapt> Wait, wrong clipboard
<gsilvapt> apt-file  archives  pkgcache.bin  srcpkgcache.bin
<genii> I think if you ran sbuild in root for a different architecture instead of in a chroot that might explain the missing release files. Because it would be trying to fetch files for whatever architecture you specified at the time instead of the one you're using
<genii> I'm definitely thinking sbuild is involved somehow in this now, anyhow
<gsilvapt> Probably. I've been packaging software so I use sbuild to test package builds
<gsilvapt> As I said before, I have deleted /var/lib/sbuild/apt-keys yesterday, and then it stopped working
<gsilvapt> I needed to, otherwise sbuild wouldn't work
<n0ise> I want to install a steam game on my fresly formatted hard drivebut I'm getting a disk write error, i chowned it for my user.
<gsilvapt> genii, how can I try that thing of different architectures? last attempt before going off to bed
<Jordan_U> To answer my previous question it appears that if you want to re-install Ubuntu preserving /home/ on a btrfs Ubuntu install (using the default Ubuntu subvolume configuration) you just have to use manual partitioning and set the partition containing your btrfs filesystem to be mounted at '/'. The installer will then actually mount the '@' subvolume of that filesystem as '/' and will mount the '@home'
<Jordan_U> subvolume to /home/. Still installing, but I'll know for sure if it did as well as I had hoped when I reboot into my new re-install :)
<n0ise> I'm able to install it anywhere else, just not on my other drive. Anyone know what's up?
<genii> gsilvapt: I haven't used sbuild for many years, sorry
<gsilvapt> i can try to build one of my packages in a different architecture, is that what you need?
<genii> gsilvapt: Specify amd64 arch.
<gsilvapt> My schroot was configured as amd64
<gsilvapt> now I recall
<gsilvapt> I'll have something interesting for you, probably
<gsilvapt> 1 sec
<gsilvapt> genii, https://paste.ubuntu.com/24896128/
<gsilvapt> I did the command on line 1 and those are the update fails I was getting before
<genii> gsilvapt: Exit chroot, please pastebin results of: apt-config dump
<gsilvapt> I'm out of chroot, I only use it to test builds
<gsilvapt> genii, https://paste.ubuntu.com/24896203/
<genii> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.79.85 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<genii> Hm
<genii> gsilvapt: Nothing too unusual there, arch matches which is mostly what I was looking for. Although the kernel versions look later than stock xenial
<genii> So nothing glaringly obvious
<azizLIGHT> i switched my gpu from gtx 770 to gtx 1070 and im booted to gui now. do i have to do anything else to ensure max performance
<genii> gsilvapt: At this point we probably could have reinstalled your system a couple times  by now in the time we've spent ;) But it's a curious puzzle as to why exactly it's doing this
<n0ise> Is "/sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib/nvidia-375/libEGL.so.1 is not a symbolic link" a common error and is there a fix?
<genii> n0ise: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-375/+bug/1662860
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1662860 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-375 (Ubuntu) "/sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib/nvidia-375/libEGL.so.1 is not a symbolic link" [High,Confirmed]
<n0ise> Yeah I saw, just making sure it's not been fixed yet.
<n0ise> thanks genii.
<genii> n0ise: I'd just recommend installing from the graphics-drivers ppa instead for now
<n0ise> Does the symlink bug even matter?
<genii> Since it makes he nvidia driver not install properly, yes
 * genii notes "High" and "Confirmed" on the bug report
<n0ise> It seems to be working for me.. am I missing something?
<genii> Probably if you run something that requires using EGL it may do something unexpected
<n0ise> alright well i'll just wait untill that happens, I don't use this computer for anything usefull anyways.
<n0ise> Thanks man.
<owen1_> any ideas why this command    xterm -hold -e "cd /tmp && ls && bash"    opens bash in my home folder instead of in /tmp?
<Thoss> signing off for the night, I'll transfer my desktop issues to the ubuntu forums, thanks for the assistance.
<nostalgiccloud> So
<nostalgiccloud> I have a 5mb/s connection.
<nostalgiccloud> I want to pull over 140gb of data from my server to my desktop
<nostalgiccloud> What's the fastest way?
<n0ise> floppy disks.
<Jordan_U> For some reason it takes about as much time to login to Gnome Shell for me (Ubuntu Gnome 17.04, fresh install) as it does to boot the whole rest of the OS. What is the best way to troubleshoot and hopefully fix this?
<nostalgiccloud> no serious.
<n0ise> My guess would just be to use curl or something. everything besides p2p services would be about the same.
<nostalgiccloud> but why.
<nostalgiccloud> ; - ;
<Jordan_U> nostalgiccloud: rsync with --compress
<nostalgiccloud> Rysnc is piss slow.
<nostalgiccloud> 500kbs/.
<Jordan_U> nostalgiccloud: What is the download / upload limit on the internet connection for the server? What is the same for the Desktop?
<nostalgiccloud> 250/250, 5/1
<J3553> Can someone please help me reply to a vger.kernel.org majordomo mailing list? I have created an account, verified and been successful making a post. However, I cannot see how I can reply to that post? I do not receive an email of my post (I only see it from the online web archive), and I dont seem to get messages from others either.
<Jordan_U> nostalgiccloud: So for some reason rsync isn't able to use your full download bandwidth. 1 theory is that it's limited because it's only one flow. Can you wget a file via http at better than 500 kbs?
<nostalgiccloud> I need to test it
<nostalgiccloud> I know rsync is slower because it's not paralellized, it also doing checksums on every file
<Jordan_U> nostalgiccloud: Unless your local IO is absolutely abismal the checksumming should not be your bottleneck here.
<nostalgiccloud> I'm checksumming 15gb+ files.
<Jordan_U> nostalgiccloud: That's irrelevant. There's no way that checksumming files is as slow as 500kbs.
<nostalgiccloud> SO
<nostalgiccloud> I need to give everyone in world access to a directory.
<Jordan_U> nostalgiccloud: If for some reason http is faster and you have enough free space then you could tar.xz all of the files (.xz will be better compressed than .gz) then unpack it all again once it's completed downloading.
<nostalgiccloud> I've tried chmod --recursive ugo+rw
<nostalgiccloud> chmod -R 0755 still wont let apache access the damn directory.
<Jordan_U> nostalgiccloud: Don't try to share the directory directly via apache, it will be harder and less efficient. tar.xz it and be sure to use "wget --continue" so that you can continue the transfer where you left off if it gets interrupted.
<nostalgiccloud> Jordan_U: I'm just testing to see if I can even saturate my pipe
<nostalgiccloud> ~350kb/s
<Jordan_U> nostalgiccloud: Can you download two files at once and get a greater total bandwidth?
<nostalgiccloud> No idea, I'm busy tar'ing it
<nostalgiccloud> I'll download it overnight
<Jordan_U> nostalgiccloud: If so it would appear that your ISP is getting more traffic from your neighbors than it can handle and is throttling per flow rather than per household. That, or you have something else in your home using bandwidth that you should just stop so you can utilize your whole pipe for this.
<ses1984> can memtest be run from a recent ubuntu live disk? it doesn't seem to be given as an option for 17.04
<nostalgiccloud> Jordan_U: I can hit 3mb/s downloading
<nostalgiccloud> Just not using rsnyc
<nostalgiccloud> rsync*
<nostalgiccloud> Amazing, I'm using 687% cpu :^)
<ses1984> "Memtest is not available by default in grub on any UEFI booting machines which may explain your difficulty in finding it in the grub menu." wat
<nostalgiccloud> ses1984: its clear
<nostalgiccloud> If you're using GRUB for uefi it wont show there
<jayjo> If I start a program that does't have a keyboard interrupt programmed in, how do I terminate it from the command line properly?
<hipp> jayjo: try this https://askubuntu.com/questions/520107/how-to-kill-a-script-running-in-terminal-without-closing-terminal-ctrl-c-doe
<Jonno_FTW> I have a problem with rhythmbox, I get this error: (rhythmbox:19637): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_css_provider_load_from_path: assertion 'path != NULL' failed
<owen1_> any ideas why this command    xterm -hold -e "cd /tmp && ls && bash"    opens bash in my home folder instead of in /tmp?
<Jonno_FTW> Rhythmbox:ERROR:rb-ext-db.c:364:impl_constructor: code should not be reached
<Jonno_FTW> owen1_: you need to tell bash what dir you want to be in
<owen1_> Jonno_FTW: interesting. i'll take a look at bash's manpage
<owen1_> Jonno_FTW: the man page is a bit overwhelming ): would you mind pointing me to some links or other source of docs?
<Jonno_FTW> google.com
<Jonno_FTW> if you just want to start a shell in a specific folder you can change ~/.bashrc file
<grantwu> When I run `bash` it opens in the current working directly
<grantwu> Changing the bashrc is not the right way of going about this, I think.
<grantwu> Typing "cd /tmp && ls && bash" directly into gnome-terminal on my system works as expected
<owen1_> Jonno_FTW: (: i googled a lot. i am trying to open multiple terminals from a bash script. each terminal in a different path and i want to run a few comands inside. everything is working but i can't figure out how to keep the bash in the correct folder.
<grantwu> Is there a reason why you need to open a terminal
<grantwu> or a reason why you need to spawn a new shell
<owen1_> grantwu: yeah. every morning whan i start my day i have a few terminals that i need to open. one is my server, another one is a different server etc.
<owen1_> i still want the ability to be able to use those terminal windows.
<owen1_> think of web development. you have a service in Go, a website that uses npm for local server etc.
<grantwu> on my system, typing `xterm -hold -e "cd /tmp && ls && bash"` works as you would expect.
<owen1_> let me try again.
<owen1_> grantwu: and you find yourself inside /tmp ?
<grantwu> perhaps you should try --noprofile --norc
<grantwu> Maybe there is something weird going on there
<owen1_> i am using i3 if it matters.
<grantwu> yes, I find myself inside /tmp
<owen1_> grantwu: this worked - xterm -hold -e "cd /tmp && ls && bash --noprofile --norc" &
<grantwu> is there a reason why you need the "bash" at the end?  I'm not really an xterm user, but I would imagine that it should start bash by itself
<grantwu> if it's your login shell
<owen1_> grantwu: let me try without 'bash'
<Jonno_FTW> the secret is not to turn your machine off at night
<grantwu> owen1_: Welp, you will need to figure out what part of your dotfiles is causing this issue
<grantwu> you can at least try --noprofile and --norc independently, might help you narrow it down
<owen1_> grantwu: interesting
<grantwu> alternatively, yeah, don't run bash, or don't turn off your computer xD
<Jonno_FTW> owen1_: you can set terminals to turn on a login
<Jonno_FTW> depends on your DWM tho
<owen1_> i use i3 btw
<Jonno_FTW> you can probably configure it to launch w/e you want on login
<owen1_> i slowly narrow it down. this works: xterm -e "cd /tmp && ls; bash --norc" &
<arunpyasi> hi guys, what may be the reason for " kernel panic-not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0) " ?
<owen1_> i found the issue. i had two lines that make sure my i3 opens in the last pwd: PROMPT_COMMAND='pwd > "${HOME}/.cwd"' and [[ -f "${HOME}/.cwd" ]] && cd "$(< ${HOME}/.cwd)"
<owen1_> the problem is, this is very useful feature for me..
<grantwu> Well, you could rm ~/.cwd in your xterm script
<owen1_> grantwu: true!
<owen1_> grantwu: i can't. not sure why. it's always there even after i 'rm ~/.cmd'! something is re-creating it
<lotuspsychje> arunpyasi: what ubuntu version are you trying to install
<arunpyasi> lotuspsychje, its 16.04, I already had it installed and running fine.. but later, I got that error while boot but boots fine in the advanced option recovery mode..
<lotuspsychje> arunpyasi: wich kernel makes that error?
<owen1_> grantwu: this works! xterm -e "cd /tmp && ls && rm ~/.cwd; bash" &
<owen1_> thanks
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial | arunpyasi this one?
<ubottu> arunpyasi this one?: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.79.85 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<owen1_> this also works, and it's simpler: cd /tmp && ls && rm ~/.cwd && bash
<grantwu> Uh... how exactly is it simpler
<arunpyasi> lotuspsychje, yes, 4.4.0.79 I think.
<lotuspsychje> arunpyasi: this happened after a recent update?
<arunpyasi> lotuspsychje, I removed all the previous one and running the default that I got from linux-image-generic-lts-xenial
<arunpyasi> lotuspsychje, may be the update was.. I don't know if it was due to update or not..
<owen1_> grantwu: nevermind. it's not wroking. when i try     cd /tmp && ls && rm ~/.cwd && bash &   and than onother line, the second line never get executed.
<arunpyasi> lotuspsychje, should I downgrade ?
<grantwu> && means "run the following commands if the previous one had an exit code of 0"
<lotuspsychje> arunpyasi: downgrade isnt possible, loading a previous kernel is, if you still have one?
<grantwu> presumably, rm ~/.cwd will fail if ~/.cwd doesn't exist
<grantwu> you had ; before, which runs the following commands anyways
<owen1_> oh
<grantwu> I'm not sure why you switched to ; and now switched back to &&
<arunpyasi> lotuspsychje, no, I removed all
<arunpyasi> lotuspsychje, I cannot install old kernel and use it ?
<arunpyasi> and remove the new one ?
<lotuspsychje> arunpyasi: can you still access grub recoverymode?
<arunpyasi> lotuspsychje, yes I can acccess.
<arunpyasi> lotuspsychje, infact, I can boot to the desktop via advanced option
<lotuspsychje> arunpyasi: try boot, then update your system to latest?
<arunpyasi> lotuspsychje, I did upgrade to the latest /
<arunpyasi> lotuspsychje, but no changes
<arunpyasi> I upgrade to the latest updates, upgraded kernel..
<arunpyasi> did update-initramfs
<arunpyasi> update-grub(2)
<gigsfish_2815> Thats weird I've had that problem and 'update-initramfs' and 'update-grub' has worked well for me.
<arunpyasi> gigsfish_2815, in which distro you had ? and in which kernel ?
<arunpyasi> lotuspsychje, what shall I do ?
<owen1_> grantwu: i have one issue - when i try to run a web server in those terminals, ctrl+c kills the process );
<grantwu> Err, CTRL-C is supposed to look processes
<grantwu> What exactly do you mean
<owen1_> grantwu: for example: xterm -e "cd /home/oren/p/go/src/github.com/oren/doc-api/cmd/web && ./web && rm ~/.cwd; bash" &
<owen1_> ./web is running an http Go server
<grantwu> And which terminal do you send CTRL-C to? The new one?
<owen1_> if i hit ctrl+c it destroys the terminal so i don't have access to it
<owen1_> let me make sure
<owen1_> yes
<owen1_> the new one
<owen1_> but i want to kill the go service. not the terminal itself
<gigsfish_2815> Try CTRL-D
<arunpyasi> gigsfish_2815, was that for me ?
<gigsfish_2815> No, for owen1_ sorry, I will label my messages.
<owen1_> ok
<gigsfish_2815> Tell me if it works?
<sweetheart> I installed Ubuntu and my power switch on my PSU is fried. Ubuntu owes me money
<sweetheart> It's totally borked
<gigsfish_2815> sweetheart: Oooh! Ouch.
<owen1_> gigsfish_2815: this go server only response to ctrl+c
<grantwu> I'm really confused as to what you are doing
<gigsfish_2815> grantwu: owen1_ is trying to kill a go sever without killing the terminal process in ubuntu.
<gigsfish_2815> Sorry server not sever
<grantwu> Reading the provided command, ./web was run normally.  Therefore it's run as a foreground process
<grantwu> the command should not even get to rm ~/.cwd; bash
<gigsfish_2815> grantwu: Correct.
<owen1_> oh. why do i have the rm after? that's my mistake. 1 sec
<grantwu> Therefore, CTRL-C will terminate .web, and then because it presumably exited with nonzero return code, the remaining code will not run
<grantwu> er, ./web
<gigsfish_2815> owen1_: Try to run 'top' in a separate terminal session and dig for the go process command.
<gigsfish_2815> It's tedious and it seems to be the only feasible solution.
<grantwu> https://serverfault.com/questions/368054/run-an-interactive-bash-subshell-with-initial-commands-without-returning-to-the I think this is probably what you want?
<grantwu> You can also do ps -eF | grep "go"
<grantwu> or pkill
<grantwu> or killall
<gigsfish_2815> owen1_: Next time run the server with an & at the end to make the task background. (Ex: 'go ./web&')
<grantwu> Yes, but in that case, you won't be able to kill it at all from the shell
<grantwu> Because the job belongs to parent shell, not the one spawned by the bash at the end
<arunpyasi> gigsfish_2815, any idea how I would fix mine issue ?
<gigsfish_2815> arunpyasi: What is it?
<owen1_> ok. i am having the same issue. here is the command: xterm -e "cd /tmp/web && rm ~/.cwd; ./web" &
<grantwu> It appears that the & there as written applies to the xterm command
<owen1_> ctrl+c kills the terminal instead of the service
<owen1_> oh
<grantwu> also, you lost the "bash" command
<grantwu> Did you remove it intentionally?
<owen1_> yeh
<owen1_> i thought i don't need it anymore
<grantwu> I believe you don't need it, yes
<gigsfish_2815> owen1_: Try this xterm -e "cd /tmp/web && rm ~/.cwd; ./web&"
<arunpyasi>  kernel panic-not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0)
<arunpyasi> gigsfish_2815, ^^
<owen1_> gigsfish_2815: the terminal is closes right away
<gigsfish_2815> This is a tricky problem.
<grantwu> Yes, the same thing is happening to me as well
<grantwu> (I am using `sleep 100` to emulate a long running process)
<grantwu> Have you tried using -hold?
<grantwu> hrm, sleep doesn't seem to take well to being run in the background
<gigsfish_2815> owen1_: Have you tried a script?
<gigsfish_2815> Ex:
<gigsfish_2815> #! /usr/bin/xterm
<gigsfish_2815> cd /tmp/web
<gigsfish_2815> rm ~/.cwd
<gigsfish_2815> ./web&
<grantwu> no, it does work in the background
<owen1_> gigsfish_2815: no. trying now
<gigsfish_2815> owen1_: You should get an output like '[1234]' and a prompt for the next command.
<grantwu> actually, you mean need a "bash" at the end
<gigsfish_2815> grantwu: he is running xterm
<grantwu> Yes, I know that
<gigsfish_2815> hence xterm -e "cd /tmp/web && rm ~/.cwd; ./web" &
<gigsfish_2815> But I guess bash would give the same results
<gigsfish_2815> It was just and example
<grantwu> First of all, I don't think -e without -hold and without "bash" at the end will work, the background job will be terminated as xterm exits immediately
<owen1_> [1]+  Running                 ./web &
<donalsd> Hey guys, I am dual booting my PC with Windows 10 and Ubuntu 16.04
<owen1_> i think it's running
<owen1_> but i don't think i can access it
<grantwu> Unless that was your desired behavior?
<owen1_> grantwu: nope ):
<owen1_> i want to be able to ctrl+c it if i need o
<owen1_> if i need to
<grantwu> also, I don't think you can use & in combination with &&
<grantwu> & backgrounds jobs; when you glue things together with && you still have a single job
<gigsfish_2815> That was the issue I was trying to correct
<donalsd> Since Windows likes to take over the UEFI, I had to add the shimx64.efi in Windows to consider Ubuntu bootloader
<gigsfish_2815> with the cript
<gigsfish_2815> script sorry
<donalsd> And then when I booted it said "Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported" with a crub command line
<arunpyasi> lotuspsychje, you there ?
<donalsd> How do I fix that?
<donalsd> grub
<grantwu> I think https://serverfault.com/questions/368054/run-an-interactive-bash-subshell-with-initial-commands-without-returning-to-the is really what you want.
<gigsfish_2815> Go to bios settings and change the boot device order.
<donalsd> gigsfish_2815: Is that for me?
<gigsfish_2815> donalsd: to you
<donalsd> The boot device order is fine. I am currently booted into Ubuntu by manually selecting in boot device order
<grantwu> owen1_: I would do something like
<donalsd> gigsfish_2815: There seems to be a problem with grub, I guesS?
<grantwu> xterm -e "bash --init-file <(cd /tmp/web && rm ~/.cwd; ./web)"
<gigsfish_2815> donalsd: Probably, try updating grub, there is not much you can do.
<donalsd> gigsfish_2815: I tried boot-repair
<grantwu> donalsd: maybe some combination of update-grub; grub-install is what you need?
<grantwu> (be careful when you are running those commands)
<donalsd> grantwu: I did boot-repair, should I do the update grub and grub install again?
<gigsfish_2815> yes
<arunpyasi> how do I get my issue fixed gigsfish_2815  ?
<donalsd> gigsfish_2815: Running update-grub, yes?
<grantwu> owen1_: It seems that when you use xterm -e, xterm will not automatically run bash, so you will need it automatically
<grantwu> er, you will need to run it manually
<gigsfish_2815> donalsd: yes.
<gigsfish_2815> Confirm with grantwu
<lotuspsychje> arunpyasi: to get your issue solved, re-ask it in channel plz
<donalsd> grantwu: Should I run update-grub after doing boot-repair?
<owen1_> grantwu: your command works but when i hit ctrl+c i find myself in my home
<grantwu> owen1_: Presumably because I left out the part where you remove .cwd
<grantwu> donalsd: I don't know
<grantwu> I can't remotely diagnose your issue without a lot more information and I really need to go to sleep, sorry
<donalsd> okay
<gigsfish_2815> same goodnight...
<gigsfish_2815> donalsd: be sure that the commands have terminated.
<arunpyasi> hi guys, what may be the reason for " kernel panic-not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0) " ? lotuspsychje, its 16.04, I already had it installed and running fine.. but later, I got that error while boot but boots fine in the advanced option recovery mode..
<grantwu> arunpyasi: Something is screwed up in your boot process; you probably want to try and verify step by step that everything is as it should be
<grantwu> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1751574 Perhaps this thread could help you?
<owen1_> grantwu: thanks for your help
<arunpyasi> grantwu, I already tried everything in that page..
<grantwu> arunpyasi: good luck
<arunpyasi> grantwu, does a linux PC boot without linux-header package ?
<arunpyasi> may be is it missing ?
<grantwu> I have no clue
<arunpyasi> hmm
<arunpyasi> ok
<arunpyasi> neither do I never got this issue unfixed with those tries.
<Emmarof> Hello
<erry> hi
<erry> i'm trying to get the package that provides 'sp.h'
<erry> i believe it is (or used to be) libspread1-dev
<erry> but it can't find that
<quadruple> erry, did you try apt-cache search?
<akik> !info libspread1-dev trusty
<ubottu> Package libspread1-dev does not exist in trusty
<akik> !info libspread1-dev precise
<ubottu> libspread1-dev (source: spread): Development files for libspread. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.17.4-3 (precise), package size 70 kB, installed size 209 kB
<erry> akik: i'm on 14.04
<Emmarof> I cannot find my wireless connection in my network tab
<Emmarof> I have searched and tried everything on online forums but still to no avail
<quadruple> I am connecting to my azure VM with x2go. A script gave me an error 'can't open DISPLAY' (echo $DISPLAY printed ':50'), so I unset DISPLAY based on a forum post. Now If I close x2go after starting the scirpt, it doesn't keep on running
<Jordan_U> It turns out that my earlier problem with very slow GNOME Shell login was this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1596344
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1596344 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "pulseaudio causes long login delay waiting for bluetooth" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<akik> erry: i don't know why that package has been dropped after 12.04
<erry> akik: eh, nevermind, i compiled it
<akik> quadruple: you should use the DISPLAY variable that x2go sets
<quadruple> akik, any idea what I can do if the script stops with the 'can't open display' error, before I changed the display var?
<akik> quadruple: first things first: can you now open a terminal in the x2go session?
<akik> quadruple: it is possible that your script modifies the DISPLAY variable, which is not what you want. could you pastebin that script?
<quadruple> yes. If i do this display=:50 again, because the script unsets display
<akik> quadruple: ok. remove that unset
<quadruple> akik, https://www.neuron.yale.edu/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=1603&p=5742&hilit=can%27t+open+display#p5742
<quadruple> this is not exactly my issue, but I got the same error msg at the end
<akik> quadruple: you need to keep the DISPLAY variable's value the same that x2go sets it
<onitlikesonic> Ji all, having this problem when installing an ubuntu 14.04 on esxi with scsi disks (was here last friday discussing about it but had to rush out) https://ibb.co/jCVstQ and https://ibb.co/j41bL5 (it works with IDE, however doesnt seem to work with scsi disks...)
<akik> onitlikesonic: did you find a way to change the scsi controller type that you provide to the vm?
<onitlikesonic> akik: yeah but none of them work
<onitlikesonic> i have "LSI logic SAS", "LSI Logic Parallel" and "Vmware paravirtual"... none of which work
<akik> onitlikesonic: how about the virtio_scsi that's on your list?
<akik> onitlikesonic: i saw a blog post that vmware paravirtual would work http://www.johnborhek.com/vmware/vmware-vsphere/building-ubuntu-server-as-a-vm-on-esxi/
<onitlikesonic> akik: i will try direct with cd install uploading it atm to the hypervisor instead of pxeboot... maybe its something there
<isene> Someone here who can help me with a mouse/keyboard issue (libinput)?
<akik> onitlikesonic: it also says lsi logic parallel would work
<mircx1> help please
<mircx1> how i get it /etc/iptables.conf
<mircx1> i try make nano /etc/iptables.conf and i not see nothing
<pfeerick> mircx1: maybe some context first? WHY are you trying to edit /etc/iptables.conf?
<akik> mircx1: the thing is, there's no /etc/iptables.conf
<mircx1> then how i edit it from nano or gedit text?
<pfeerick> mircx1: you want to do some firewall rules? Maybe look at this -> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-a-firewall-using-iptables-on-ubuntu-14-04
<onitlikesonic> akik: not sure if you would know but can it be that the netboot image does not contain the scsi drivers? http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?p=357078&sid=3b62c9d4d3a7bf7fa1da21e07d33255d#p357078 this guy seems to have a similar problem with debian
<akik> onitlikesonic: not sure but you can unpack it and see for yourself
<akik> onitlikesonic: i last used vmware server a long time ago
<onitlikesonic> from the iso install seems to go fine :
<onitlikesonic> :/
<onitlikesonic> so guess the problem is really on what is being served by the pxeboot server
<akik> onitlikesonic: you can recreate the initrd which probably holds those kernel modules
<mircx1> preerick i not see there comamnds edit in iptables.conf
<pfeerick> mircx1: since there is no /etc/iptables.conf file on ubuntu, or at least 16.04, you would a) have to create it and b) you'd need to use sudo to create / edit it anyway. i.e. sudo nano /etc/iptables.conf or gksudo gedit /etc/iptables.conf But why would you want to?
<mircx1> i try to do but i no see nothing there
<onitlikesonic> akik: yeah guess i will have to get my hands dirty on that... bit shit ... would expect this to come as default or atleast pull it from mirror straight from beginning
<akik> onitlikesonic: did you use the default kernel+initrd from ubuntu on the pxe server?
<onitlikesonic> tbh, i got no idea atm where i got those files from lol
<onitlikesonic> they have been working for a couple of years now since we just build kvm vms
<mircx1> pfeerick
<onitlikesonic> akik: seems i got them from here according to docu http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/netboot.tar.gz
<mircx1> please help
<mircx1> ??? how i make it nano /etco/iptables.conf in ubuntu?
<bazhang> mircx1, specify your issue,
<bazhang> mircx1, use gufw instead
<bazhang> mircx1, its the gui for ufw
<bazhang> !info gufw | mircx1
<ubottu> mircx1: gufw (source: gui-ufw): graphical user interface for ufw. In component universe, is optional. Version 17.04.1-1ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 807 kB, installed size 3297 kB
<isene> Is there a graphical frontend for libinput that is not dependent on me running a gnome or kde session?
<bazhang> whats the end goal here isene
<akik> onitlikesonic: the initrd is compressed with gzip but you can uncompress it and unpack it "gzip -d initrd.gz" "cpio -di < initrd"
<bazhang> !find libinput
<ubottu> Found: libinput-bin, libinput-dev, libinput10, xserver-xorg-input-libinput, xserver-xorg-input-libinput-dev
<mircx1> what is this?
<mircx1> this not very much a help
<bazhang> mircx1, I just told you what it was
<bazhang> mircx1, you are not giving any info at all to allow help
<mircx1> i need to know please how i inside to gedit in iptables.conf
<mircx1> i give very much a info
<bazhang> mircx1, please stop repeating that
<mircx1> then told to me how i edit from gedit in iptables
<pfeerick> mircx1: I repeat "WHY DO YOU WANT TO EDIT /etc/iptables.conf?" - what is actually using it?
<bazhang> mircx1, thats not how to set iptables
<isene> bazhang: My end goal is a finely tuned touchpad - and I'd like to see the changes while I'm testing (mouse accel, double-tap speed etc)
<bazhang> mircx1, so please stop asking for something that will NOT help you
<mircx1> beacuse is very esay for me and i want to know
<mircx1> bazhang if do you no want help your welcome i will try again to ask
<bazhang> mircx1, if it's easy for you then go for it, and stop repeating here
<mircx1> and i not stop to ask i want to know please how i gedit /etc/iptables.conf
<bazhang> mircx1, #netfilter , this is not ubuntu specific at all
<bazhang> mircx1, /join #netfilter
<mircx1> this ubuntu need to be support and help i no need inside to there bazhang
<mircx1> and this very simple a question and i see you dont have a information about gedit iptables
<pfeerick> mircx1: 1)open terminal 2) gksudo gedit /etc/iptables.conf 3) you have your /etc/iptables.conf file open for edit 4) congratulations... it is an empty file because it doesn't exist!
<bazhang> mircx1, is it helpful for you to get a channel in your native language, I think there is a communication barrier there
<isene> bazhang: Need to run, will get back with questions later :-)
<bazhang> sorry isene , got sidetracked
<mircx1> pfeerick but when i open it i need see all options there all thing and this a point is no have
<pfeerick> mircx1: gedit is just a text editor. if you want a graphical user interface, then install the package that bazhang told you to -> gufw
<mircx1> i see this run in ubuntu new verion i talk about 14.04
<pfeerick> mircx1: i.e. sudo apt install gufw, or if it is already installed, you can run it from the terminal as gufw
<mircx1> ok pfeeick i install that what next?
<mircx1> now i can see in iptables.conf the all information?
<pfeerick> mircx1: open terminal, type gufw, now you have editor for iptable rules
<mircx1> ok from text i cant?
<bazhang> mircx1, ufw
<bazhang> !info ufw | mircx1
<ubottu> mircx1: ufw (source: ufw): program for managing a Netfilter firewall. In component main, is standard. Version 0.35-4 (zesty), package size 144 kB, installed size 818 kB
<bazhang> mircx1, gufw is the GUI graphical one
<bazhang> mircx1, ufw is the CLI one
<mircx1> ok
<mircx1> thanks
<bazhang> yes
<bazhang> welcome
<notzorbs> when setting up a script to be run by cron in ubuntu, does the script have to have 'sudo' in it? like 'sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade' ?
<vlt> notzorbs: No, you install the cron job for the user you intend to run it.
<notzorbs> vlt: so I have a su, named foo, if I run a script in /home/foo/bin/update.sh, I just set the chmod and add it to the crontab and you're golden?
 * vlt did understand half of what notzorbs just said
<notzorbs> I just want to make sure my system is always updated and upgraded.
<vlt> notzorbs: There are already automated upgrade systems. No need for a hand made script.
<notzorbs> vlt: such as?
<gheorghe> apt install unattended-upgrades
<hateball> notzorbs: either you use each users personal crontab, or you can use /etc/crontab (I prefer the latter for easy of overview)
<hateball> notzorbs: And in crontab you can specify which user things gets run as
<gheorghe> i usually just sudo su -; and after that crontab -e
<hateball> But yeah, for updates there are scripts... but do they remove old kernels these days? That used to a reason I ran updates using cron instead
<notzorbs> hateball: how do you specify which user things get run as in each users personal crontab ?
<hateball> notzorbs: you... dont
<hateball> thats why they are personal
<vlt> notzorbs: unattended-upgrades
<pfeerick> notzorbs: unattended-upgrades (didn't won't to be left out :-P)
<notzorbs> heh
<gheorghe> also, AFAIK unattended-upgrades does not reboot, so you still need a script to run with cron root to check if you have /var/run/reboot-required
<hateball> Does unattended-upgrades remove old kernels now? Otherwise if you run a LVM setup with /boot on a small partition, that'll fill up
<hateball> And that's just no fun for anyone
<pfeerick> Some info to get notzorbs started : https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/automatic-updates.html
<pfeerick> hateball: and according to this, it can be configured to do that, yes ;) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RemoveOldKernels#Configure_Unattended_Upgrades_to_Remove_Unneeded_Kernels_Automatically
<frostschutz> remove old kernels or no, you don't want a too small /boot
<Mrokii> Hello. A friend of mine has a laptop, "HP Compaq 15-s100ng". She installed Kubuntu on it, which seemed to work, but she experiences frequent crashes. I think it may have something to do with the Intel-Graphics-driver (though I can't confirm anything as I have no access to the Laptop at the moment). I wonder if it would be a good idea to try to replace the graphics-driver with something else, possibly the
<Mrokii> standard driver, shipped with Kubuntu. Or would Nouveau be an option to try?
<Mrokii> Though I think Nouveau is for nVidia-Cards only, as it seems.
<hateball> Mrokii: nouveau is for nvidia, yes
<hateball> Mrokii: Do you know if the laptop uses hybrid gpu?
<akik> Mrokii: the graphics driver for intel graphics comes with the installation
<hateball> Looking at the specs it seems intel only https://support.hp.com/us-en/product/compaq-15-s100-notebook-pc-series/7234969/model/7451051/document/c04471345
<Mrokii> hateball: As far as I could find out, this model only has an intel graphics chip, no nVidia or anything else.
<hateball> Mrokii: is she using 16.04 or 17.04? Plasma in 16.04 default very unstable
<Mrokii> hateball: She uses 17.04.
<hateball> Hmmm
<squig> sort of a networking question, can I add a static route to a host when the gatway is on another network?
<squig> I thought I could, dont know if I am fighting with my vpn software
<hateball> Mrokii: Well I suppose one could try using one or both of mesa ppa (for driver) and kubuntu backports ppa for plasma updates
<Mrokii> akik: Yes, I assumed that the intel driver would be installed. But as I found something on the net about crashes due to the intel-driver I thought that one possibility would be to deactivate it and use the standard driver. VESA or something.
<Mrokii> MESA, yes.
<akik> Mrokii: the intel graphics driver works fine
<akik> Mrokii: is that a newer model notebook?
<Mrokii> akik: As I said, it was only an assumption as there were no crashes specific to one app only. It sounds like a general problem.
<Mrokii> hateball: I might try using a PPA for a later version of plasma, as soon as I can get my hands on the laptop.
<hateball> Mrokii: Latest stable mesa can be found here https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/pkppa
<Mrokii> akik: Not *that* new. I think from last year.
<Mrokii> akik: She bought it new, maybe a year old (I'm sure not older than 2 years).
<Mrokii> hateball: Thanks. I'll try that.
<hateball> Mrokii: for plasma you'll want https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<hateball> !ppa | as always this applies
<ubottu> as always this applies: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Mrokii> hateball: Thanks, I know about PPAs. I'm using them frequently on my own computers.
<hateball> :)
<Mrokii> I wanted to keep her away from PPAs, as she isn't that much of an expert, but if it's needed for her to have a stable system, I'll try these.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<andywork> hey can someone lend a hand on how to resolve this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24898792/
<ace_me> how can I use cmd="date"; for i in $(seq 5); do $cmd; sleep 1; done with a  curl -X GET "http://s.com"... in place of date
<ace_me> how to escape " in curl url address ?
<andywork> I do an apt update, then apt upgrade
<ace_me> cmd="curl -X GET "http://s.com""; for i in $(seq 5); do $cmd; sleep 1; ???
<ace_me> how to fix the above please ?
<BrokaToe> andywork: did you try the solution here --> https://askubuntu.com/questions/517857/dpkg-error-processing-package-linux-image-generic-configure-dependency-pro
<akik> ace_me: it's probably cmd="curl -X GET \"http://s.com\"" or you could use single quotes ''
<akik> ace_me: this is not ubuntu specific question anyhow
<ace_me> ok :) I did it with for ((i=1;i<=3;i++)); do   curl -X; done
<akik> ace_me: then why did you ask?
<andywork> BrokaToe: Then I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24898804/
<BrokaToe> andywork, which kernel are you currently running?
<andywork> BrokaToe: 4.10.0-21-generic
<gheorghe> did you reboot?
<gheorghe> after the upgrade?
<andywork> me? no
<gheorghe> andywork what's the output of cat /var/run/reboot-required.pkgs
<andywork> <gheorghe> cat: /var/run/reboot-required.pkgs: No such file or directory
<gheorghe> and uname -a?
<andywork> <gheorghe> Linux local 4.10.0-21-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 28 16:14:22 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/LinuxLinux local 4.10.0-21-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 28 16:14:22 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Fallenour> Ok so heres quite the issue
<Fallenour> Mariadb requires root credentials in order to run the mysql_secure_installation
<Fallenour> now I actually need the root credentials
<Fallenour> or for root to actually have credentials, whichever
<gheorghe> andywork i suppose /etc/issue is ubuntu 17.04?
<Fallenour> wow...ubuntu, you are indeed black unicorn magic
<Fallenour> o.o
<andywork> gheorghe, it is
<gheorghe> fallenour, mysql_secure_installation requires root credentials for all distributions :D
<gheorghe> andywork, can you show df -h, or is that information to sensitive?
<akik> Fallenour: ubuntu uses sudo for the root access. doesn't "sudo mysql_secure_installation" work for you?
<ace_me> akik because I was trying to find a way to run and did not how to escape it as I said, then found another way
<ace_me>  not know how *
<andywork> gheorghe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24898902/
<Richard_Cavell> Hi, everyone.  I'm using 64-bit Ubuntu 16.04 LTS on my iMac!  Thanks for all your help the last 24 hours!!!
<codecutter> wget -O - http://debian.neo4j.org/neotechnology.gpg.key | apt-key add -
<codecutter> Cannot write to ‘-’ (Broken pipe).
<codecutter> talk to me
<akik> Richard_Cavell: which ati graphics module did you install?
<codecutter> nvm
<Richard_Cavell> akik: I switched from Debian to Ubuntu and now I am just using whatever installs out of the box
<akik> Richard_Cavell: sudo lshw -c video | grep driver
<codecutter> sudo echo 'deb http://debian.neo4j.org/repo stable/' > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/neo4j.list <-- permission denied
<gheorghe> andywork: i can't figure this out. my only suggestion would be to revert to an older kernel and retry the update. if that doesn't work i would post all this info on https://askubuntu.com/ ... or maybe somebody here knows the issue
<akik> codecutter: use "| sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/neo4j.list". you don't need sudo for echo
<codecutter> what does the pipe do, here?
<akik> codecutter: it pipes the input to tee which creates the file
<Richard_Cavell> akik:        configuration: driver=radeon latency=0
<codecutter> whats the diff between tee and echo?
<Richard_Cavell> akik: Is that good?
<akik> codecutter: i meant echo 'deb http://debian.neo4j.org/repo stable/' | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/neo4j.list
<andywork> gheorghe: yes, I can stay a while - then post on the board
<akik> Richard_Cavell: i don't know, is it? graphics work ok?
<akik> Richard_Cavell: i learnt yesterday that if you want to use amdgpu-pro, you have to download it from amd
<Richard_Cavell> akik: There's some tearing when I move the window around, which implies to me that it's using the CPU.  But maybe I'm wrong
<codecutter> apt-get update not gives  GPG error: http://debian.neo4j.org/repo stable/ Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 26C95CF201182252
<codecutter> akik: ^
<codecutter> can I ignore this?
<akik> codecutter: you need to add that key to apt "sudo apt-key add file.gpg"
<andywork> gheorghe; thankyou so far!
<gheorghe> andywork: i really didn't do much :D
<codecutter> but i did before that line with this 'wget -O - http://debian.neo4j.org/neotechnology.gpg.key | apt-key add -'?
<akik> codecutter: read the guide again
<akik> codecutter: http://debian.neo4j.org/
<codecutter> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-neo4j-on-an-ubuntu-vps
<codecutter> i don't see '"sudo apt-key add file.gpg"'
<codecutter> i'm ubuntu
<codecutter> i'm on*
<akik> codecutter: somebody make a bad copy/paste. read http://debian.neo4j.org/
<_ng> Hi, on 16.04 is there a way to get a newer version of the libvirt package than 1.3.x?
<isene> Is there a graphical frontend for libinput that is not dependent on me running a gnome or kde session? (bazhang)
<isene> bazhang: My end goal is a finely tuned touchpad - and I'd like to see the changes while I'm testing (mouse accel, double-tap speed etc)
<gebbione> hi folks, i have tried to install openvpn and made some changes to the networking because of this and now some of the internal connectivity is not working on my docker containers
<gebbione> is there a good way to troubleshoot or to restore default?
<gebbione> something in my firewall is blocking connectivity so if I do `sudo ufw disable` my application can connect
<gebbione> if I enable it, then the application stops
<gebbione> but I have no rules when i do ufw status
<gebbione> what can i change to fix this?
<vlt> gebbione: I don't know ufw.  What does the output of `iptables -nvL` look like?
<gebbione> vlt, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24899189/
<gebbione> vlt, any idea?
<turneralex> Comrades - I’m having difficulty with SSE3 extensions on a fairly new (2011) AMD Operton 6140. Processor spec says it supports SSE3, lscpu belives otherwise; with it only supporting SSE, SSE2 and SSE4A (which is the most useless of the SSE*s). Please help as I’ve already removed 17% of the hair directly above my mons pubis over this
<turneralex> Using 17.04 btw
<mmkurd> where can i find a complete tutorial or guide for snaps?
<scottjl> https://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/snappy
<mmkurd> scottjl, that's the first place i checked, unfortunately that's not a complete guide and beginner friendly
<scottjl> mmkurd: google "ubuntu snaps guide" tons of hits. maybe you'll find one more to your liking?
<scottjl> guides are pretty person. some want more/less technical detail. pics/nopics.
<scottjl> etc
<mmkurd> scottjl, sure, i'll do that, i just wondered if there was a good guide, like "the python documentation" for python or "the java tutorial" for java
<isene> Ubuntu 17.04 - On booting recovery mode and choosing networking, the network won't start (it complains about missing /etc/reolv.conf even though there is the usual symlink /etc/resov.conf -> ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf). The network works just fine on normal boot. How to I get networking operational when I boot in recovery mode?
<scottjl> mmkurd: sorry, but that's all i have for ya
<BluesKaj> isene, try, sudo systemctl start systemd-networkd
<isene> Oki
<BluesKaj> isene, unless you're on 14.04
<BluesKaj> isene, it should work on 17.04
<gebbione> hi folks is ufw enabled by default on ubuntu
<gebbione> ?
<akik> gebbione: no
<CarlFK> what is the apt command to dump the cache ...my  / is out of space
<nchambers> gebbione: if you're using the image from ubuntu.com, it isn't enabled by default
<gebbione> it is a physical install
<gebbione> nchambers, it looks like the service is autostarted at the moment but i dont remember setting it up to autostart
<nchambers> if you're using a modified image, it could be set to do that
<minimec> CarlFK: only obsolete packages: "sudo apt autoremove && sudo apt autoclean" For the whole cache: "sudo apt clean"
<gebbione> is it enabled by default on your machine? grep ^ENABLED /etc/ufw/ufw.conf
<nchambers> I only use ubuntu on my ramnode servers, where it is not enabled by default
<CarlFK> minimec: thanks
<rajivmars> hi. i am usingh ubuntu 16.04 unity. why the memory consumption is so high. while doing some browsing in firefox, it takes almost 1.6 gb
<rajivmars> is there any way to figure it out.
<minimec> gebbione: On a pretty fresh and clean 16.04 installation it is installed and enabled by default. See "systemctl status ufw"
<gronke> I'm running xubuntu. Often times when I open my laptop after it's been asleep, the wi-fi wont see any nearby networks. When I log-out and log back in, though, it works fine. Why is this happening?
<glitsj16> rajivmars: if you're on firefox 54, you can check dom.ipc.processCount in about:config and try with a lower seting than the default 4
<rajivmars> glitsj16: when not using any applicatio, 16.04 still eats almost 1 gb of memory.
<rajivmars> sorry its "application"
<glitsj16> rajivmars: have you tried using htop yet to get a detailed look at your resource usage? Hard to tell without more info..
<rajivmars> ok i will tell u after see it
<glitsj16> rajivmars: how much RAM does your system have?
<rajivmars> 4 gb. but it shows only 3.5gb
<rajivmars> i think the other 0.5 gb is reserved for something by default.
<VaultTec> 1.5 gb usage for Firefox and system is normal.
<VaultTec> Firefox usually runs on ~1gb RAM in my system.
<glitsj16> rajivmars: that's quite normal behaviour, correct, linux does that.. does your system swap excessively?
<VaultTec> Gnome and other related programs + kernel takes about 900mb
<rajivmars> VaultTec, why it takes that much of memory? is there any way to make it less?
<VaultTec> rajivmars, I guess not, you can switch to less demanding distros like Xubuntu or Lubuntu.
<rajivmars> glitsj16: i have 3.7 gb swap
<VaultTec> Xubuntu uses Xfce fo DE which usually runs on ~400mb
<VaultTec> Unity and Gnome are heavy DE's.
<rajivmars> VautTec, if thats normat then its ok. thanks for help.
<rajivmars> glitsj16: thanks:)
<glitsj16> rajivmars: try to look at it from the angle that unused memory is a waist.. by itself that shouldn't account for system lagging though
<glitsj16> yw :)
<anchnk> hi, how can i change lightdm background image under ubuntu 16.04 ?
<leftyfb> anchnk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM#Changing_the_Wallpaper
<rob_> anchnk: https://github.com/roobert/dotfiles/blob/master/.zsh/robs/functions/misc.zsh#L196
<anchnk> thx guys I am going to try it right now
<Kaixxl> so, what are the advantages with gnome? over, Unity.
<leftyfb> Kaixxl: personal preference and long term support
<Kaixxl> leftyfb true, but there has to be things gnome does better and worse etc
<berithpy> Hey guys! English isnt my first language and im looking for a monitor mode switching prompt like windows has when you press super+P
<berithpy> i tried googling but i dont know if my wording is weird but i cant seem to find something similar
<berithpy> does anyone know a program that does that?
<rlz2n32> are you using a laptop?
<berithpy> rlz2n32 yes
<berithpy> the funcionality is there, it just doesnt tell me if its extending or duplicating etc
<rlz2n32> i think it should extend. it does on mine
<TheLawyer> is there a specific channel for apt-get related questions?
<ikonia> just ask in here if it's to do with ubuntu's using apt-get
<uebera||> Hi. Is there a way to tell apt(itude) to never overwrite a specific file even if a package wants to do so, but to ignore the resulting error?
<scottjl> uebera||: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<nacc> uebera||: the file being a configuration file?
<uebera||> No, it's a modified shell script
<nacc> uebera||: that's shipped by a package?
<uebera||> The unmodified version is, yes.
<TheLawyer> I used the command "sudo apt-get --purge remove evolution evolution-exchange evolution-plugins evolution-common evolution-webcal" and it ended downloading/installing a pile of other packages, while all I wanted is to uninstall evolution with all its dependencies. No additional downloads/installs are required
<scottjl> pin the package and don't update it. you'd have no idea if an update would be compatible with your changes anyway
<uebera||> nacc: I don't want to rebuild a local version of the package everytime.
<TheLawyer> I'm not sure how manage such behavior of apt-get
<ikonia> TheLawyer: thats probably from a pending install
<ikonia> TheLawyer: if you remove something it won't download things, unless it's a replacement
<nacc> uebera||: what scottjl said is relevant, but unless it's a config file, there's no way to tell apt (really dpkg) to prefer your file
<TheLawyer> ikonia: no it's not, otherwise it would show withing "apt-get intsall -f" which I usually make
<tgm4883> TheLawyer: You'd have to post the log. It's possible something else was depending on something provided by those packages that was also provided by another package
<leftyfb> TheLawyer: can you post to pastebin the output showing what is installed when removing those packages?
<ikonia> TheLawyer: poastebin the output (including the "apt-get" command onwards)
<uebera||> scottjl: In this particular case, I do know that updates don't break something, it's about a check whether a port is in use or not (https://jira.mariadb.org/browse/MDEV-9903 -- never got picked up). Well, I guess I just install an apt hook for this...
<nacc> uebera||: what version of ubuntu?
<nacc> uebera||: oh nm, i see that got pushed to 10.2
<TheLawyer> I could if the list of the command output lines on the terminal is possible to scroll up to beginning, this is all I got https://pastebin.com/caJvJhGk
<donalsd> Anyone know how to completely remove the menubar off the terminal window permanently in Gnome?
<glitsj16> donalsd: can't you set that somewhere in the prefs of gnome-terminal? I'm assuming that is the terminal app you're referring to?
<donalsd> glitsj16: There's no permanent option. I can turn the menu off temporarily.
<glitsj16> donalsd: Edit -> Profile Preferences -> Show menubar by default in new terminals is no longer available? It could be, I havn't used gnome-terminal for a long while..
<glitsj16> wording might have changed, but I'd be surprised it no longer has that setting
<donalsd> glitsj16: I have looked into Profile Preferences more times than I can count.
<donalsd> It doesn't. I looked too hard.
<glitsj16> donalsd: heh, i believe yoy
<glitsj16> *you
<donalsd> glitsj16: I like my terminal app. Don't want to change it, hate the menu.
<xebra> hi, I need a partition for root (programs, etc.) and a partition for home (personal files, configurations, etc.). However, I also want full-disk encryption. If I have two partitions, do I have to enter the password two times for decryption? To avoid this, do I have to use LVM?
<glitsj16> donalsd: there might still be a hidden conf for it in dconf
<pavlos> glitsj16: Edit -> Profile Preferences -> Show menubar by default in new terminals.
<rajivmars> is there anyway to access googledrive
<rajivmars>  in ubuntu 16.04
<glitsj16> pavlos: that's what I told donalsd, thanks for confirming
<donalsd> pavlos: Can't find it. Is there a way I can update it somehow?
<pavlos> glitsj16: sry
<donalsd> glitsj16: http://imgur.com/a/pnyHs
<glitsj16> pavlos: no problem, donalsd should still have that pref don't you think?
<donalsd> glitsj16: Got it in dconf
<glitsj16> donalsd: nice
<donalsd> Finally.
<glitsj16> :)
<donalsd> I'm not sure, am I using an old terminal?
<donalsd> glitsj16: Thanks, btw. dconf didn't even come up in my head. Looked way to hard at prefs.
<donalsd> :)
<glitsj16> donalsd: yeah that's just my old braincell that thought about dconf
<TheLawyer> OK, enjoy the POASTEBIN
<glitsj16> donalsd: you can check via 'apt-cache policy gnome-terminal' what versions of it are available to you .. if you update your Ubuntu as advised it should have the latest available for your version though
<donalsd> Anyone got any amazon links to nice geeky minimal laptop skins? Got too many scratches on the back.
<scottjl> donalsd: try https://www.decalgirl.com/
<donalsd> glitsj16: Thanks, again! :D
<glitsj16> donalsd: you're welcome
<Budd> I often have DNS trouble when traveling. Since queries are bounced through localhost (dnsmasq?), tools like dig don't help much.
<Budd> How can I get debug info on a test DNS query?
<ppf> Budd: dig +trace?
<Budd> ppf: that helps me test a server on the wider 'net, but doesn't tell me why dnsmasq fails to get the right answer.
<Budd> For instance, I want to know what upstream server dnsmasq is using; whether it's returning a cached or new result, etc.
<Budd> Lots of ISPs screw up DNS badly, especially AAAA records.
<Kaixxl> don't use their dns servers
<Budd> I try not to, but they intercept and spoof queries to real servers, and I haven't taken the time to figure out the encrypted alternatives.
<ppf> you can probably consult the dnsmasq logfiles
<Budd> One frequent symptom is querying a known-good AAAA records and getting NXDOMAIN.
<ppf> dig +trace tells you which server says that
<Kaixxl> I kinda like dnscrypt.org
<jje> Budd: dnscrypt + opennic
<Budd> ppf: it tells me the source address on the reply packet, which is not the same as the server (because spoofing).
<akik> Budd: you can get the info with nmcli
<Budd> don't know about nmcli; I'll look it up. Thanks,
<ppf> Budd: well, that's your answer then
<akik> Budd: if on 14.04: nmcli dev list | grep -i dns
<akik> Budd: if on 16.04: first nmcli con show, then nmcli con show name | grep -i dns
<Budd> akik: thanks! that looks like the step I need.
<Budd> That and a law that allows me to collect $$$ from ISPs that send fraudulent packets.
<ppf> fake news packets!
<Budd> I'm an old fart. I like sysvinit and resolv.conf.
<Budd> Young enough to adapt, but old enough to complain about it :)
<ppf> you can still use resolv.conf, though
<Budd> yeah, but network-manager makes it a lot more complicated.
<ppf> no one forces you to use nm
<Budd> yeah, but if I didn't use it, I couldn't complain about it.
<ppf> :)
<tgm4883> If you just want to set a static DNS entry, NM can do that
<foist> How can I create a keyboard shortcut that will paste the contents of my clipboard, but append three ` characters to the beginning and end?
<ioria> foist, system->settings->keyboad-> shortcut -> my  xsel (xclip) + sed script
<foist> ioria: what do you enter in the `Command` field?
<ioria> foist, the path
<foist> To my function?
<ioria> foist, to your script
<foist> ioria: slack_paste.sh http://dpaste.com/1YKJ0GJ
<foist> and then a path to that?
<limbo_> Are there any tools for making a readonly filesystem from web links?
<ioria> foist,  edit a script, if it works, call it from the custom shortcut
<foist> ioria: it works when I call it from the shell
<limbo_> call it?
<limbo_> I don't think printf outputs text where the cursor currently is.
<peyam> Hi, I have Bluej java editor. when compiling and running the console application no terminal windows pops out! anyone with advice?
<ioria> foist, you need a 'display option' like  :  gnome-terminal -x sh -c ' printf "\`\`\`\n $(xsel) \n\`\`\`"; exec bash '
<foist> ioria: what is the last `exec bash` for?
<ioria> foist,  'stop the closing'
<foist> What does that mean?
<ioria> foist,  if you remove it, the terminal will close instantly
<friendlyguy> hi there! i am running ubuntu 16.04.2 lts inside a hyper-v hosted vm. and i have issues with dynamic memory... i guess.
<friendlyguy> the machine is swapping even though its barely above the minimum amount of memory i configured for the vm
<foist> ioria: I don't want a terminal to open at all, just to paste the contents of my clipboard surrounded by three backticks.
<ioria> foist,  paste where ?
<foist> Wherever my cursor is.
<ioria> foist,  in your current terminal ?
<akik> friendlyguy: check that you are setting a limit on how much memory your vm can use
<foist> Anywhere: slack, browser, email client.
<ioria> foist,  pipe it again in the clipboard then
<Tim_tim> hi :) i have a plymouthd error. how can i fix it?
<Tim_tim> plymouth 0.9.2-3ubuntu13.1
<frontrowalex> Question: is there a good reason to have UsePAM set to no on Ubuntu 16.04 servers these days or is enabling it pretty much a best practice at this point?
<Richard_Cavell> Hello, everyone. Is there a Twitter client for Ubuntu that can minimize to the tray and stay running?  I don't like Anatine.
<DJones> Richard_Cavell: I use corebird, I can minimise it, but won't update until its restored
<Richard_Cavell> Yeah I have that installed now because it's the best one that I can see DJones
<DJones> Richard_Cavell: Yeah, it has issues, but seems to be the best I've found
<pavlos> Richard_Cavell: https://www.tecmint.com/best-linux-twitter-clients/
<Richard_Cavell> Yeah I saw that too
<Richard_Cavell> There was an official Twitter client.  Did they ever make a Linux version?
<DJones> Richard_Cavell: No they didn't
<leftyfb> Richard_Cavell: I use the google chrome tweetdeck app
<foist> ioria: thanks, figured it out. Something like this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/280604/assign-hotkeys-to-paste-predefined-text
<friendlyguy> akik: thanks for the hint
<friendlyguy> looking better now
<akik> friendlyguy: i had that problem. i wasn't limiting the dynamic memory
<friendlyguy> yup
<friendlyguy> had a laaaarge number in there
<friendlyguy> thanks sharing
<friendlyguy> did you ever experience the other way around?
<akik> friendlyguy: no
<friendlyguy> vm is on MAX but the os reports tons free?
<timdotrb> Morning, all
<akik> friendlyguy: i just noticed that a vm i though was using 2 gigs of ram, took 5
<friendlyguy> i am looking at a vm right now. its at max memory (2gb) but os tells 1468MB unused
<timdotrb> I’m trying to add a firewall rule to my web server running ubuntu 12.04 to block an IP address, simply with ufw deny from <ip> to any. I added the rule, but it’s not blocking the IP
<nacc> timdotrb: you know 12.04 is eol, right?
<timdotrb> nacc: Yes, it’s old code that requires an old version of Ubuntu
<friendlyguy> should ubuntu be able to free up memory its not using?
<minimec> df
<friendlyguy> as hyper-v guest...
<friendlyguy> i am using free to get numbers about memory, and it tells that 1,5gb are being wasted
<nacc> friendlyguy: you know 'free' is not a good way to measure this, right?
<nacc> friendlyguy: also what do you mean 'wasted'?
<friendlyguy> nope
<friendlyguy> the hypervisor blew the machines memory up to the max value (probably because the client requested it) but free tells that 1.5 gb are unused
<friendlyguy> wasted== not available for other virtual machines even though the os does not need it (or at least this is what free tells me)
<nacc> friendlyguy: are you talking about memory ballooning?
<friendlyguy> yup
<timdotrb> So no thoughts on ufw?
<nacc> friendlyguy: how much memory is given to a VM is up to the hypervisor, not to the VM itself
<nacc> friendlyguy: in a ballooning scenario
<friendlyguy> okay
<friendlyguy> but if the vm needs more ram from the hypervisor it must request it, right?
<abetusk> I'm running Ubuntu 16.04.  At one point I set up some type of local network to make a wired connection to my raspberry pi and now my wired connection won't work for anything but.  I kind of forgot what I did.  Can someone point me in the right direction of where to look to try and reset the configuration?
<leftyfb> abetusk: click your network manager icon in the top-right and click on edit connections. Find your wired/ethernet connection and change it's ipv4 settings to dhcp
<pavlos> timdotrb: does sudo ufw status show the rule?
<timdotrb> pavlos: Yes, it does
<timdotrb> Anywhere                   DENY        <ip>
<nacc> friendlyguy: well, that's the purpose of ballooning, yes
<timdotrb> I also just tried specifically adding the command in iptables
<friendlyguy> and it should work the other way around?
<timdotrb> And the IP is still spamming my server with requests
<nacc> friendlyguy: what is the other way around?
<pavlos> timdotrb: sudo ufw reload ... are the other rules before that rule that could cancel it?
<friendlyguy> like: i dont use memory region X any more, lovely hypervisor take it back?
<nacc> friendlyguy: no, that's not how ballooning works
<nacc> friendlyguy: the hypervisor has to take it back
<timdotrb> pavlos: There is: 80/tcp                     ALLOW       Anywhere
<friendlyguy> ah, okay
<nacc> friendlyguy: and/or request the VM to free memory because the host is under pressure
<timdotrb> pavlos: higher up on the list
<leftyfb> friendlyguy: sudo iptables -I INPUT -s <ip> -j DROP
<timdotrb> leftyfb: I did that.. Still getting the requests. Is there anything to restart or reload after adding an iptables command?
<leftyfb> sorry, meant for pavlos
<leftyfb> no
<friendlyguy> almost, i am not trying to drop anything right now... i suppose its for timdotrb
<leftyfb> friendlyguy: sudo iptables -A INPUT -s <ip> -j DROP
<leftyfb> ugh
<leftyfb> sorry
<friendlyguy> :) :)
<friendlyguy> no problem at all
<leftyfb> timdotrb:  sudo iptables -A INPUT -s <ip> -j DROP
<leftyfb> jugglin lots of things atm
<timdotrb> Lol
<leftyfb> timdotrb: if you do both -I and -A and it's not blocking, you got something seriously wrong
<timdotrb> leftyfb: is that an L or an eye ( I )
<pavlos> timdotrb: I just blocked my ip (.46) and could not see my pages, I guess reset and start over
<friendlyguy> okay
<leftyfb> I, not L or l or i
<friendlyguy> for some reasons the os still reports "low memory" to the hypervisor
<leftyfb> timdotrb: -I = insert -A = append
<friendlyguy> its telling the hypervisor it needs 1945mb
<friendlyguy> what da heck.. why? :)
<friendlyguy> i dont get it
<timdotrb> leftyfb: would the ufw rule to allow any to port 80 override it?
<friendlyguy> i am going to get myself a coffee
<leftyfb> timdotrb: I don't know. I don't bother with iptables wrappers
<linux_user> I think I solved my problem from the other day!?!
<timdotrb> leftyfb: the iptables rule is higher in the list when I do iptables -S as well
<pavlos> timdotrb: rules are numbered so move the DENY at the top
<leftyfb> pavlos: I had him enter -I and -A. it'll be at both ends
<pavlos> leftyfb: ok
<linux_user> its my understanding that "Rule #1 is: The Princess is always right, followed by Rule #2: when she is wrong, immediately see rule #1." no?
<timdotrb> pavlos: It looks like that was the key
<friendlyguy> nacc: you mentioned that free is the wrong utility, can you recommend something else?
<pavlos> timdotrb: meaning the DENY had to be on top
<nacc> friendlyguy: well, i mean, `free` is just a snapshot, it doesn't tell you anything about what the ballooning driver is doing
<nacc> friendlyguy: also, you want your system to use all RAM it has
<timdotrb> pavlos: Yup, I deleted the rule in ufw. Then did ufw insert 1 deny from <ip> to any
<timdotrb> That did it
<pavlos> timdotrb: great
<friendlyguy> nacc: i guess you are referring to buffer/cache
<nacc> friendlyguy: i don't know what you think i said was referring to that?
<friendlyguy> nacc: the system should use all ram it has
<nacc> friendlyguy: that is a generic statement, and has nothing to do with buffers or cache
<nacc> friendlyguy: *specifically with
<friendlyguy> in a generic way: i agree ;)
<friendlyguy> right now i dont get why this vm takes 2gb of ram while its only using 500mb
<friendlyguy> i have other ubuntu virtual machines on the same cluster which behave as expected. but this one *uh uh*
<friendlyguy> okay, lowered the memory below 2 gigs... i kind of expected the system to swap... if it really needs the memory but: nope
<CarlFK> I am running qemu over ssh in a gnome-term on ubuntu-desktop (.   I need qemu to get alt-f2, but instead I get the "run a command:" thing
<CarlFK> which I never use, so I am ok disabling it forever
<Rob_Jones> anyone ever had problems with linux doing this?
<Rob_Jones> http://imgur.com/a/vdalo
<Rob_Jones> just read topic so i will go there
<davidfetter_ge> hi
<davidfetter_ge> so i'm in a containerized environment without root access, which is fine as far as it goes. what i'd like to do is install a .deb from a non-default apt repo as the user
<davidfetter_ge> I've been doing some hacky stuff that involves duplicating the latest-version logic, but it's hacky
<davidfetter_ge> how do i apt-get download as non-root from a non-default apt repo?
<leftyfb> davidfetter_ge: you don't without root/apt privileges
<CarlFK> davidfetter_ge: wget if all you want to do is dl
<davidfetter_ge> i was hoping there were ways to tell apt-get which file to look in for repos
<Dexx1_> I just ran sudo apt-get autoremove linux-image-3.19.0-49-generic in an attempt to free space in my /boot but now I am getting these errors: https://pastebin.com/raw/cJHSEGRr. Did I break something? Also, how can I free space in boot? It has 0KB space left :'( and I get warnings all day
<davidfetter_ge> leftyfb, it definitely won't install without root, but once i have the .deb, i can do the usual hackery with ar x, etc., and install it locally
<leftyfb> davidfetter_ge: whet
<davidfetter_ge> of course if there's something apt-get could do to install with a non-default install directory, that'd be even better
<leftyfb> davidfetter_ge: wget
<davidfetter_ge> apt-get has machinery i'm not at all sure i've duplicated for getting the latest minor version
<CarlFK> davidfetter_ge: apt source wget or your fav package name
<CarlFK> davidfetter_ge: your ideas scare me ;)
<davidfetter_ge> that would involve putting the entire dev toolchain on this container :P
<davidfetter_ge> CarlFK, i'm trying to operate within the constraints of my environment and provide a good user experience at the same time. this leads me to odd places.
<davidfetter_ge> i thought there were arguments one could pass to apt-get that told about the configuration files it consults
<friendlyguy> is /proc/meminfo the value of "Active(file)" == htop memory usage or free -m values?
<friendlyguy> ... probably not
<friendlyguy> there is some more math going on in between
<Dwarf> Good day, I'm having some trouble installing zfs-dkms on arm64 running ubuntu 16.04, was hoping you could help me with it. It gives the following error during the build: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/ddd510aacc0adf3f8544d85bf8302746
<mdrSlacker> hi...i need some help...im trying extract a zip to a paste, but im getting no permssion! can anyone help?
<mdrSlacker> ive got an error extracting the file
<Dexx1_> I just ran sudo apt-get autoremove linux-image-3.19.0-49-generic in an attempt to free space in my /boot but now I am getting these errors: https://pastebin.com/raw/cJHSEGRr. Did I break something? Also, how can I free space in boot? It has 0KB space left :'( and I get warnings all day
<mdrSlacker> im getting error extracting zip file o ubuntu...help please
<glitsj16> Dexx1_: have you tried purging that linux image without adding autoremove yet?
<nacc> Dexx1_: the problem is you need space in order for other stuff to finish
<zuiss1>  if i create a linked snapshot and make some changes in that snapshot, how can i integrate them into the linked base (so that i can delete the snapshot and make the changes permanent in the main VM)
<zuiss1> (virtualbox)
<Dexter_F> hi
<Dexter_F> got an external monitor on a laptop on hdmi. fine. switch off, switch on, all well. screen config stays. put  hdmi multiswitch in and switch "away", the laptop *loses* the external and merges all in one. one guy suggested to add EDID to xorg.conf but I don't see why. is there something to it?
<Dexter_F> if not: what else might help?
<leftyfb> Dexter_F: when you switch away, your laptop thinks you unplugged the monitor and will reset back to only the native display settings since that's all it sees at that point
<Dexter_F> leftyfb, can I tell it "keep pumping out data out of that port no matter what"?
<leftyfb> Dexter_F: you would have to tell your hdmi multiswitch to do that
<Dexter_F> leftyfb, which requires a somewhat more sophisticated device than a 20 bucks china box I guess
<Dexter_F> like a proper kvm switch.
<leftyfb> yep
<Dexter_F> which for 4 inputs on 2 monitors probably costs an arm and a leg. oh well. how come the monitor does not go out when I switch it off?
<Dexter_F> uh, I mean, why doesn't it leave the config then?
<Dexter_F> even when I throw its main switch? I would have understood how ihe standby feeds a signal to hdmi, but when physically powered off with the I/O?
<c|oneman> can I preview do-release-upgrade for problems? I keep borking my system because it doesn't have a libc6 version compatible with kernel 3.0
<nacc> c|oneman: 3.0??
<nacc> c|oneman: that's not an ubuntu-shipped kernel.
<oerheks> there is no dry-run in do-release-upgrade iirc
<nacc> i have no idea how well it works, but there is -s (sandbox) that uses a overlay to test it
<oerheks> ah yes, indeed http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/zesty/man8/do-release-upgrade.8.html
<c|oneman> nacc: i guess not
<nacc> c|oneman: you guess not what?
<workisfun> how can I make it so that click an icon on the taskbar also minimizes that program?
<workisfun> launcher*
<c|oneman> cinnamon or mate has that
<davidfetter_ge> where do i find a list of all the possible apt-get options? the man page doesn't appear to contain them
<nacc> c|oneman: well, cinnamon is a desktop, not a distribution
<nacc> c|oneman: did you mean mint? mate is based on ubuntu
<oerheks>  The APT User's guide is in /usr/share/doc/apt-doc/
<nacc> davidfetter_ge: such as? e.g., the apt:: stuff is not in the apt-get manpage
<c|oneman> nacc: I meant its possible the kernel did not come from ubuntu on this little arm pc
<nacc> c|oneman: ... and yet you are asking in the ubuntu channel?
<davidfetter_ge> nacc, so i want to install things as non-root from an non-default repo to a non-default location, and no, i don't have any flexibility about changing those parameters
<c|oneman> because it's stull ubuntu
<c|oneman> still*
<c|oneman> Welcome to Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.0.36+ armv7l)
<nacc> c|oneman: no, it's not. that kernel is not an ubuntu kernel, who knows what else is not ubuntu on that system.
<oerheks> c|oneman, sounds like you have a custom config, what ubuntu version is this? 12.04?
<davidfetter_ge> a non-default repo*
<oerheks> oh, 12.04 is dead, you should have upgraded months ago
<c|oneman> this is what I'm doing.
 * davidfetter_ge reads the output of apt-config dump and is somewhat enlightened
<nacc> and 12.04.4 itself eol'd in aug 2014
<oerheks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi
<oerheks> :-)
<Elec_A> Hi, :~$ ${hostname} returns nothing. it should right ?
<nacc> Elec_A: no, unless you set that variable
<nacc> Elec_A: do you mean $(hostname) ?
<Elec_A> nacc: Right! Thank you.
<jollylol> hello people
<jollylol> can anyone tell me how to use ! in a string in terminal. Trying to convert a sting into sha1 and keeps giving me output errors
<nacc> jollylol: give an example and the exact error in a pastebin
<jollylol> nacc: !afewletters! : event not found
<jollylol> ^^basically
<nacc> jollylol: that's not a command
<pavlos> jollylol: echo -n bob | sha1sum
<nacc> jollylol: not 'basically'. give an exact example and output
<glitsj16> jollylol: you might need to escape the '!'
<jollylol> https://pastebin.com/7TtUm7z5 <- here is what im trying to do. Cant seem to figure out how to escape the !'s (i am a newb and trying to learn! :D )
<nacc> jollylol: yhou have to tell bash it's a string
<nacc> jollylol: ' before and after
<nacc> jollylol: and ' instead of " so that the shell doesn't interpret the string
<nacc> jollylol: so you would do `echo -n 'some!letters!' | sha1sum`
<glitsj16> jollylol: use \!
<potatoes_> how would I go about resetting someones password in ubuntu after the password has aged? Is there a way I can reset it?
<potatoes_> It's getting in the way of automation as the AMI we use is asking to change the password for the default ubuntu user every time we start up.
<tomreyn> potatoes_: root can run 'passwd username' to change the password of user 'username'
<tomreyn> potatoes_: but you'd probably also need to handle password expiry, using the chage command
<potatoes_> tomreyn: we tried doing that, problem is we realize root can do it but that gets in the way of automation we jus want to re-age or something similar to:
<tomreyn> start with 'chage username' (replacing 'username' by the name of the very user you are trying to modify)
<tomreyn> sorry, chage -l username
<potatoes_> tomreyn: we've tried: /bin/chage -d $(date +%Y-%m-%d) cloud-user
<potatoes_> tomreyn: but that doesn't seem to work
<tomreyn> potatoes_: are you trying to remove aging for this account, or just to prolong its expiry period?
<DynV> I like gnome, is that a good enough reason to get Ubuntu MATE? Are there other consideration than just getting Ubuntu then trying to make it run gnome? perhaps other derivative/fork would be better?
<jollylol> nacc: thanks a lot for your help!
<tomreyn> potatoes_: it would probably also help to show 'chage -l cloud-user' (on a pastebin)
<potatoes_> tomreyn: either would be acceptable assuming it would accomplish what we are trying to achieve
<potatoes_> tomreyn: the problem is that cloud-user is the primary user to the system you are forced to Change the password everything you SSH Into that machine on initial boot
<potatoes_> tomreyn: it's simply how the image is built
<potatoes_> tomreyn: so i can't show you the output for the above but i can tell you it's forcing a password reset every time we launch a new machine
<isene> libinput; My touchpad misses my taps every now and then - is there a way I can increase the sensitivity to taps in libinput?
<tomreyn> potatoes_: for reasons, i would guess. if password authentication via ssh is supported (it probably should not be), then expiring passwords *may* be a good idea.
<potatoes_> but it's not
<potatoes_> lol
<potatoes_> so I agree :)
<potatoes_> password aging is superfluous
<tomreyn> potatoes_: so just disable it then?
<potatoes_> i can't
<potatoes_> i have no control over the AMI :)
<potatoes_> it's all managed by different divisions
<potatoes_> suppose i should just tell them to fix it and see what they say
<potatoes_> but i'm guessing it's a compliance issue or something something
<tomreyn> you could work around it using 'expect' and regain automation, i guess. but it seems wrong., especially if you'd be violating compliance.
<potatoes_> ya :(
<potatoes_> and chage doesn't work with our automation we've tried it
<tomreyn> talk to whoever set it up, understand why it was put in place, discuss withthem how to achieve your goals properly.
<potatoes_> fair enough.
<DynV> is there a way to install ubuntu running gnome bypassing unity?
<DynV> as in never installing unity.
<leftyfb> DynV: https://ubuntugnome.org/
<oerheks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/GetUbuntuGNOME
<oerheks> or wait for 17.10, it will have gnome as default
<average> has anyone succesfully used an usb docking station on Linux ?
<gry> don't cross post this at ##linux without telling others that you did
<DynV> ty, other desktop looking like gnome?
<average> gry: right
<leftyfb> average: are you conducting a survey?
<average> no, i'm trying to find out what docking station to get
<leftyfb> any should work
<average> i'm mainly confused about whether i need drivers for it or not
<leftyfb> usually not if it's just usb
<average> not sure how linux is supposed to deal with 3 devices sending their signals over just one wire..
<nacc> average: depends on what you want the docking station to do -- if it is displaylink, it will need external drivers (iirc)
<average> yeah, the good thing about displaylink is that linux drivers are available
<nacc> average: i mean, linux would not be any different than any other operating system. It all depends on the device. Some are nothing much more than hub
<nacc> average: and are terrible, in my experience
<average> now in terms of what i want to do: i want to be able to connect a printer to it, maybe some headphones, a keyboard and a mouse
<nacc> average: admittedly last year, but i had a dl hub from dell and got rid of it
<nacc> average: that sounds like more of a USB hub than a docking station
<gry> DynV, there is not many similar thing to gnome 3, but maybe Cinnamon
<Sleaker> Universal serial Bus is designed to have up to 127 devices on a single host controller.
<average> well then maybe this is my question
<average> is a driver required for using a usb hub under linux?
<nacc> average: no
<nacc> average: well, no more than what is already present in the linux kernel
<average> or does linux have support for it right off the bat
<average> nacc: sounds encouraging
<Meliorator> hi all, need a little raid array recovery advice. after testing suspend for the first time on a new system and install, i found one of the system drives partition table was broken. the drive is part of some raid sets that i need to pull the data from. i recreated one of the partitions to test, but it won't assemble. is it safe to create? will it overwrite anything, or do "bad stuff"?
<Dexx1_> glitsj16: Nope -- also, apologies, just saw your message. How can I do that?
<glitsj16> Dexx1_: hi again, still 0 space left in /boot? I was thinking, make some free space first by only removing that kernel you mentioned, so try a `sudo apt-get purge <package-name>` .. you can do autoremove later on
<Dexx1_> glitsj16: I mean, how do I know what to delete? I don't want to accidentally break anything
<glitsj16> Dexx1_: use 'apt-cache policy linux-image*' in that case, wise to not randomly remove things.. that command will output what kernels you have installed and which ones you can remove to make some space
<pavlos> Dexx1_: there are 5 types of files in /boot with kernel info. uname -a will tell you the current kernel, do NOT delete that
<bad63r> hello. I need help. I was trying to search for simplescreenrecordr with "apt search simple screen recorder" and it returned me nothing , but when I did same search in gnome-software i could see simplescreenrecorder in results
<bad63r> why is that?
<bad63r> I'm using ubuntu 16.04 64 bit fully updated
<pavlos> Dexx1_: ls -l /boot will group them so you can see the pattern
<Dexx1_> pavlos: seems like this is what I am using: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  1246246 Apr 20 05:53 abi-4.4.0-75-generic
<glitsj16> bad63r: i guess apt search simplescreenrecorder (without the spaces) would have given better results, or apt-cache policy simplescreenrecorder
<Dexx1_> pavlos: glitsj16 -- how can I remove everything except -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  1246246 Apr 20 05:53 abi-4.4.0-75-generic?
<nacc> bad63r: and fwiw, on 17.04, that apt search works fine
<glitsj16> Dexx1_: don't try to remove files directly, use your package-manager, apt
<Dexx1_> glitsj16: using sudo apt-get autoremove [kernal name] ?
<bad63r> glitsj16, I tried putting simplescreenrecorder, simple screen recorder , simple-screen-recorder and no results :/ i guess mb it is up to bad search mechanism of apt
<bad63r> glitsj16, thx for helping me out :)
<glitsj16> Dexx1_: sudo apt-get purge [kernel-package-name], drop the autoremove for now
<glitsj16> bad63r: no problem :)
<Dexx1_> glitsj16: ok, let me try. Hopefully I'll be able to reboot after this :P
<glitsj16> Dexx1_: might be helpfull if you would paste the output of the command pavlos gave you earlier
<glitsj16> so the channel can give you more exact advice
<glitsj16> without those exact names we're flying blind :)
<Dexx1_> glitsj16: https://pastebin.com/raw/MMBcbQGA
<Dexx1_> glitsj16: uname -r gives me: 4.4.0-75-generic
<glitsj16> quite a few older kernels, no wonder space is getting limited.. yes, as pavlos mentioned, that is what you're running now, don't remove that one
<Dexx1_> glitsj16: why is it keeping old kernels? I thought linux took care of that automatically?
<pavlos> Dexx1_: seems you can remote -71 and -75, that will make room in /boot, then follow what glitsj16 wrote (dpkg --purge ...
<Dexx1_> glitsj16: This is the command I am running right? sudo apt-get purge abi-3.19.0-80-generic
<pavlos> Dexx1_: *remove
<Dexx1_> 75? I thought I was running 75?
<pavlos> Dexx1_: my mistake
<glitsj16> Dexx1_: sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.19.0-80-generic and so forth, up to but not including 4.4.0-79-generic, you can do it one by one to see what gives
<pavlos> Dexx1_: you have -79, newer than -75 so you have not rebooted for a while
<Dexx1_> glitsj16: ok, doing it now
<Dexx1_> pavlos: I rebooted yesterday and uname -r shows 75
<glitsj16> Dexx1_: I think there was a kernel update today, you might have upgraded yet not rebooted, in any case, clean out those older kernels and get your system enjoyable again, that's the goal correct? :)
<Dexx1_> glitsj16: yeah. Although, watching the process of deleting...seems like even that is failing because there's no space :(
<bad63r> nacc, which version of apt do you use?
<bad63r> nacc, you can check with apt --version
<glitsj16> Dexx1_: seems like or did the command fail?
<oerheks> <nacc> bad63r: and fwiw, on 17.04, that apt search works fine
<Dexx1_> glitsj16: https://pastebin.com/nSTefmG8
<Dexx1_> failed..
<bad63r> oerheks, it seems to me that is the  version of ubuntu, not apt tool
<Dexx1_> (and I still get the 0 bytes remaining in /boot error)
<oerheks> zesty gives apt 1.4
<pavlos> Dexx1_: can you pastebin /boot again
<nacc> bad63r: 1.4 in 17.04
<bad63r> oerheks, ahh is it really possible that new version has better search engine? :D thx for info
<nacc> bad63r: of course that's possible...
<bad63r> nacc, oerheks was faster
<oerheks> maybe it is not that case/letter sensitive anymore
<Dexx1_> pavlos: https://pastebin.com/raw/ya5NJQzk
<pavlos> Dexx1_: remove files in /boot with -71 (there are 5 files
<Dexx1_> pavlos: what's the command?
<Dexx1_> pavlos: manually? (i.e: rm?)
<glitsj16> Dexx1_: looks like those other kernels never fully installed, and apt is trying to correct that .. but fails to do so because it is still lacking space.. follow pavlos here
<Dexx1_> I thought glitsj16 said it's bad to use manually
<pavlos> Dexx1_: yes, sudo rm file
<glitsj16> your in sound hands
<Dexx1_> k
<pavlos> Dexx1_: normally you do autoremove to clean up your /boot seems it was not done for a while and /boot got full. We are trying manually to make some room
<glitsj16> Dexx1_: true, that was before seeing your paste, if those other kernels were never fully installed apt will keep trying, so this time there's no better alternative
<pavlos> Dexx1_: you can also rm the -78 files
<glitsj16> Dexx1_: it's good to see you're awake and asking relevant questions, no harm in being careful and informed
<Dexx1_> pavlos: ok, done with 71
<Dexx1_> glitsj16: :)
<pavlos> Dexx1_: df should tell you that /boot has some room now
<Dexx1_> pavlos: k, done with 78
<pavlos> Dexx1_: df should give you enough room now (use% is how much?
<Dexx1_> pavlos: 56% -- is that good?
<pavlos> yes
<Dexx1_> Should I delete anything else or run any other command to update stuff?
<pavlos> just run up/upgrade/autoremove
<pavlos> just run update/upgrade/autoremove
<Dexx1_> pavlos: cool. Looks like its working :) 88% free on /boot. Thanks! Also, Thanks glitsj16 :)
<glitsj16> Dexx1_: very welcome, nice to see it's getting fixed, perhaps look at https://askubuntu.com/questions/2793/how-do-i-remove-old-kernel-versions-to-clean-up-the-boot-menu to configure your Ubuntu for future avoidance of this
<pavlos> Dexx1_: good ... but puzzled that uopn reboot, it did not select the -81
<Dexx1_> pavlos: it wasn't really a reboot, rather, I held the power button because the computer froze X_x
<pavlos> Dexx1_: so do a clean reboot and uname -r whould reflect the most recent vmlinuz in /boot
<sadtaco> I'm trying to boot onto a Ubuntu 17.04 disk and I'm getting "Failed to connect to lvmetad. Falling back to device scanning. \ /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root: clean  ######/#######..."
<glitsj16> sadtaco: that's an informative message, usually when running in chroot.. by itself harmless IMO .. the channel will need some more info on your situation/question before anyone chimes in with answers etc.. does it drop you in GRUB shell? black screen? what's going on exactly? :)
<sadtaco> It just stops there.
<glitsj16> sadtaco: have you tried running 'dmesg' and checked for errors yet?
<sadtaco> It doesn't let me input anything. You mean I should ctrl+alt+f1 or something to get into another tty and checking that?
<glitsj16> sadtaco: yes, if changing TTY's still works
<glitsj16> sadtaco: is 17.04 already installed? or is that what you're trying to do?
<hipp> sadtaco: little bit of googling found this  https://askubuntu.com/questions/745218/ubuntu-wont-boot-because-of-lvmetad
<sadtaco> Yes it's already installed and was runnign earlier.
<sadtaco> Disconnected the HDD for a bit, now tried putting it back in
<sadtaco> I found that as well though it seems different
<sadtaco> dmesg looked fine.
<sadtaco> After switching ttys it got into the desktop as well, albeit seemed to struggle a bit before rendering correctly
<glitsj16> sadtaco: would you mind pasting /var/log/Xorg.0.log? might be display manager related.. using GDM? lightdm?
<sadtaco> Whatever comes with 17.04 by default. Gnome and whatever DM is default.
<glitsj16> that'll be GDM, noy sure, still on 16.04 here, you can always check via 'systemctl is-enabled lightdm' or 'systemctl is-enabled gdm'
<ShaRose> So, I've managed to ALMOST but not quite get clevis-luks working on ubuntu, with only very few hacks (like adding a line of code to /scripts/local-top/cryptroot...) but now I have one remaining hurtle: to get askpass to return without the user having to press enter
<ShaRose> sadly, it doesn't seem like /proc works in initramfs, so I have no idea how to get it working :S
<ShaRose> wonder if echo "" > /dev/stdin will work for me :P
<ShaRose> doesn't seem like it :P
<sadtaco-remote> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24903074/
<sadtaco-remote> There is the Xorg.0.log paste
<sadtaco-remote> Could have issues with the config being for 3 GPUs when now 6 are plugged in, but eh
<glitsj16> sadtaco-remote: i see, yet none of the nvidia GPU's are getting recognized properly according to that log.. do you use custom /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d files?
<glitsj16> sadtaco-remote: I never dealt with such a complex setup, 6 GPU's damn :p .. I'm not running away here, just want to put that out as it is
<glitsj16> sadtaco-remote: ow, the log mentions reading config from /etc/X11/xorg.conf, mind pasting that too?
<pavlos> I see 3 GPU, GPU-0, GPU-1 and GPU-2
<arooni> trying to fix so i can suspend resume on my thinkpad laptop;  is this a valid line in my current grub config file? 1) GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="splash 2012'=1=1 acpi_backlight=vendor quiet acpi_osi='!Windows 2013'=1=1" ; 2) would GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="splash 2013'=1=1 acpi_backlight=vendor quiet acpi_osi='!Windows 2013'=1=1" be better?  3) is default value of GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" correct?
<istvang> anyone from Estonia? please msg me
<EvilRoey> HI
<EvilRoey> I'm having issues with Kubuntu (#kubuntu is dead for now)
<EvilRoey> I just try to boot to a new installation to a new machine, and I get dmesg errors, I looked them up and was able to boot with the kernel param pci=noaer.  But this is not persistent
<EvilRoey> also, why did Ubuntu/Kubuntu disable the left-shift on bootup for options again??
<migmolrod> anyone here using sbackup can please pastebin me the default "Include" dirs it uses?
#ubuntu 2017-06-20
<sadtaco> glitsj16, yeah custom xorg.conf to get it to enable overclocking on them all. That's probably it.  I need to regenerate and re-edit
<sadtaco> That seems unrelated to lvmetad though, no, glitsj16?
<EvilRoey> hi?
<glitsj16> sadtaco: I still think the lvmetad message was just informative, it was the last thing you saw due to those GPU's not getting recognized. so yes, unrelated IMO
<EvilRoey> sadtaco: is your nick a reference to Baman Piderman?
<EvilRoey> oh, that's sadpizza, rather
<glitsj16> sadtaco: my best advice would be to move the custom xorg.conf out of the way untill you get a clean boot. Then add it back in after re-editing.. can't be of much help beyond that i'm afraid
<senaps> minimec: it is a very large file and pastebinit didn't work on my system :( (i installed it, but failed to use it)
<Elec_A> nacc, geirha I got your point. I'll bypass the command by first checking the slaves file.
<Elec_A> it should run the pdsh command only if there is something in the file. How is that?
<senaps> ioria: what about the first line of the file that contains the error? is that error because i have two swaps?
<ioria> senaps,  what line ?
<geirha> Then I'd write it something like  mapfile -t hosts < /path/to/slaves; if (( ${#hosts[@]} > 0 )); then IFS=,; pdsh ... -w "${hosts[*]}" ...; unset -v IFS; fi
<Elec_A> geirha: wondeful!
<Elec_A> I'll try it. thank you!
<minimec> senaps: ok. Your current boot is with ntp.service disabled, right?. It's the time sync server, so not the most important one.
<senaps> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24910070/   line 9 has an error on it.
<ioria> senaps,  no
<minimec> senaps: If ntp disabled, try "journalctl -b -1 > bootlog.txt" (the boot before). You can now open the bootlog.txt file in your home folder and copy/paste ...
<senaps> minimec: i just disabled the ntp service. i donno how it thought i might need it. i think i should restart the system and re check?
<ioria> senaps,  it means that if an error occurs, the fs will be remounted read only
<minimec> senaps: I would reenable ntp.service and do a reboot to confirm the problem, right.
<senaps> minimec: Specifying boot ID has no effect, no persistent journal was found ( this is the error for the -1 switch. i don't have it without -1 . but i get a very very large file! :)
<Dexter_F> minimec, oh, blueman handles that. works, actually.
<senaps> let me just restart the system and come back with all services restored to what they were! :)
<sisve> I find that every now and then (and without reproduction case) my physical ubuntu server is turned off. It works when I press the power button, and I cannot find anything relevant in kern.log or syslog. I have stable power and other hardware in the apartment (clocks, computers) is not affected by any power glitches. How can I debug this further?
<oborot___> Hello?
<sisve> 'ello!
<oborot___> Am I registered?
<minimec> Dexter_F: Cool. Is there also a 'accept file via bluetooth' option in there?
<pavlos> sisve: could be overheating and m/b protection turns it off
<oborot___> Seems that way...
<oborot___> Anycase, I have a systemd question...
<sisve> pavlos, wouldn't that trigger something that ws logged anywhere? As a warning to the os that "you're going down"
<Dexter_F> minimec, it actually asked when I sent the file to the computer. the default dir ~/.cache/obexd is a bit clunky, but configurable
<pavlos> sisve: not sure the event gets logged since the m/b and bios takes over
<sisve> pavlos, but yes, that is a fully valid suggestion. I will open this large heavy thing and go grab my compressed air and blow things around.
<oborot___> I have a systemd service managing passenger standalone for me.... I noticed the memory usage is pretty high when I have the type set to forking. Type=simple is a little less memory hungry.
<sisve> pavlos, since I am very very lazy, is there any builtin command to view sensor temps via ssh?
<oborot___> What might the reason for that be?
<pavlos> sisve: you can install lm-sensors, and save data to a file, you can see if there is a trend
<sisve> pacbard, you and your quick relevant answers! ;)
<minimec> Dexter_F: I see. Long time ago I did such things. I normally 'sftp' to my phone now.
<oborot___> I'm daemonizing the passenger process as suggested in systemd's documentation for Type=forking
<pavlos> sisve: you can ssh to target and run the command sensors
<sisve> pavlos, i'm trying to figure out if this thing is joking... but I have a "thermal diode" on +98C, "intel peci" on +97C and "k10temp-pci-00c3, pci adapter" on +85C
<sisve> I should probably fix this. ;)
<Dexter_F> minimec, I'd *love* to, I handled it via ftp fro ages, but this rotten Pixel/Android 7 won't let me, whereever I point the ftp at I get an empty dir
<senaps> okay, here is my new systemd analyze https://paste.ubuntu.com/24910354/
<minimec> Dexter_F: And if you tried it the other way around? There is certainly an 'apk' for it... https://github.com/jonghough/AndroidSSH
<pavlos> senaps: take a look at /etc/ntp.conf what time servers are you trying to sync with?
<senaps> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24910373/  and this is the result of trying to stop ntp.
<ioria> senaps, sudo systemctl stop ntp   what it says ?
<senaps> stop has no problem, but disabling it (so it doesn't start the next boot) throws that error.
<ghoti> What do people use for drawing network diagrams these days? I've used Dia for years, but it seems a little stagnant. Is there something new and sexy?
<ioria> senaps, sudo systemctl disable ntp   and reboot
<ioria> senaps, those are warns
<senaps> pavlos: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24910385/ this is the result of etc/ntp.conf
<senaps> ioria: huh....
<minimec> senaps: You told us that your internet connection is not that good. It might be that the used ntp server to sync the time is not well reachable for you .So one idea would be to choose a server in your area. See http://www.pool.ntp.org/en/ and tutorial here https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-time-synchronization-on-ubuntu-16-04
<senaps> minimec: i don't need the ntp do i? i could just set the time manually and be okay?
<senaps> let me throw another restart to the system. last time i got 2.7 minutes :(
<pavlos> senaps: if you ping ntp.ubuntu.com what numbers are you getting?
<minimec> senaps: That is true. It's a 'nice to have'. If you can fix it, I would do so. Otherwise you can probably just 'sudo apt remove ntp'. Still have a look at that tutorial. Seems to be an interesting read. https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-time-synchronization-on-ubuntu-16-04
<pavlos> senaps: is your system configured with the right timezone? (sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata)
<Dexter_F> minimec, thats an ssh client, isnt it?
<minimec> Dexter_F: Looks like. I don't need that, but I found it in my bookmarks.
<sisve> pavlos, a quick report, you were very correct. Numbers went down;
<sisve> +98C to +46C, +97C to +43C, +85C to +32C
<sisve> . Also, there's dust everywhere.
<sisve> ...
<sisve> I shall have a serious talk with my irc client and hidden newlnies.
<minimec> Dexter_F: There are other aps available... https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sonelli.juicessh&hl=de
<pavlos> sisve: there is also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/PowerManagement/ThermalIssues that might help you monitor
<sisve> pavlos, I believe the technical term was "a metric shit-ton of dust". There's no software solution to this.
<pavlos> true
<sisve> But I will look into the thermald thing and see if it can at least write something to any log I can read during the repeated post mortems.
<PenguinMan98> nacc: this got my apt-get working again: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=101659
<RealPanV> This mind sound like silly question, but I'm on Xubuntu and I can't seem to be able to find GUI based proxy manager. I've already modified the environment file but, it's not that flexible and not that easy to change the proxy server I'm connected to, so yeah
<RealPanV> *might, oops, autocorrect
<naeluh> Is there a way to set global environment variables ?
<n-iCe> Any idea? https://goo.gl/photos/tJfFjtiruYbcHPLi6
<n-iCe> Cant use my wifi just installed ubuntu in this machine
<akik> naeluh: for user processes, you could put the into /etc/profile
<akik> naeluh: or /etc/environment. i don't actually remember the difference
<naeluh> akik: would I have to do that for every user?
<akik> naeluh: no, those are "global"
<naeluh> oh cool
<naeluh> thanks!
<akik> naeluh: /etc/profile could be for sh/bash/ksh
<naeluh> I am using bash
<n-iCe> Hellow?
<n-iCe> https://goo.gl/photos/tJfFjtiruYbcHPLi6
<kenrin> You'll need to blacklist the conflicting drivers n-iCe
<n-iCe> And how will i make it work after blacklisting it?
<n-iCe> It is my wifi
<kenrin> Well right now it looks like it is in use by multiple drivers.   lsmod it to see
<n-iCe> Kenrin
<n-iCe> https://goo.gl/photos/bn5NyNuYoSwdwXM4A
<analogical> how do I run a program in the terminal that requires root?
<kenrin> open /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and add the lines: blacklist rt2800pci  blacklist rt2800lib   blacklist rt2x00usb blacklist rt2x00pci  blacklist rt2x00lib
<kenrin> Make sure they are on a single line each then reboot
<pavlos> n-iCe: maybe, sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off
<EldonMcGuinness> Ok, is it just me or are all the PGP capable email apps on Android ugly?
<pavlos> analogical: you prefix with sudo (example: sudo apt update, apt update will not work as normal user)
<n-iCe> Kenrin
<n-iCe> Done
<n-iCe> Now
<octo8> hi, i'm posting terminal tricks in this playlist, https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLjnI5vRWVOmInd83Y9zUyllD4t2QcXQ7h , do you think this is a bad idea or a good idea ?
<kenrin> Did it help?  I'm not that good at troubleshooting wifi
<nacc> EldonMcGuinness: wouldn't that be a question for android?
<n-iCe> Lol no
<n-iCe> Now it does not even show my wifi interface
<nacc> octo8: I don't know why that would be ontopic for this channel?
<kenrin> What kind of card is it
<kenrin> usb,  pci,  mimo ?
<n-iCe> Pci i guess
<n-iCe> Builtin my lap
<octo8> nacc: it's useful for centos
<octo8> for linux users i mean
<pavlos> n-iCe: lspci should list the devices
<n-iCe> I told him
<nacc> octo8: so? this is the ubuntu support channel. Asking us if it is a good idea or not is offtopic.
<analogical> pavlos, I get "Username is not in the sudoers file"
<octo8> nacc: so, what channel to post to ?
<nacc> analogical: then you can't run a program as root with that user
<nacc> !alis | octo8: i have no idea
<ubottu> octo8: i have no idea: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<kenrin> n-iCe: lspci it,  find out what driver it uses and just remove the blacklist for only that one
<vlt> analogical: Then the user is not allowed to run stuff as root.
<analogical> nacc, vlt do I have to log out and log in again as root?
<n-iCe> Rr3290
<n-iCe> It says
<n-iCe> Rt*
<nacc> analogical: logging in as root is generally not done with ubuntu (but of course is possible)
<pavlos> analogical: ubuntu release?
<kenrin> n-iCe: If that is the card then you'll need to download a patched driver.  Follow answer #2 in this thread:   https://askubuntu.com/questions/545238/how-to-install-wifi-driver-ralink-rt3290
<n-iCe> How come it works in debian
<EldonMcGuinness> nacc: Just curious if anyone here noticed the same, not really something that can be fixed :D
<EldonMcGuinness> but offtopic none the less
<kenrin> debian uses older and more stable sources
<n-iCe> So ubuntu uses newer... Should work better, no?
<n-iCe> Anyway
<n-iCe> Thanks
<kasad> any pointers how I could set up Inform Guardian UPS with Ubuntu Desktop 16.04.2 LTS
<kasad> can't find anything online
<kasad> and manufacturers site has specs only, no support, nothing
<kenrin> kasad: You could see if the standard tools like upsmon will view it.   But they say linux support on their website so they must have tools of their own or list what tools they use
<kasad> ok thanks for a tip, nothing on website nor in manual
<kenrin> Here is the supported list for upsmon for that brand if it helps:  http://networkupstools.org/ddl/Inform/
<kasad> that should work
<kasad> was just told that they have cd
<kasad> but on cd in readme for linux their sw has monitoring over serial
<kasad> but the usb in connected on usb
<kasad> o.O
<kasad> this one is similar to informer only 800VA, should work, off to read the docs
<kasad> thanks again man
<FatDarrel> hello is the ubunu AWS us-west-2 mirror slow today?
<FatDarrel> Looks like updates are taking a long time?
<nacc> FatDarrel: that is probably a question for amazon
<FatDarrel> Fetched 11.8 MB in 4min 27s (44.1 kB/s)
<FatDarrel>  Reading package lists...
<FatDarrel> yeah
<RonaldsMazitis> hello, my geany can't open files if I'm in file manager with root privalages
<RonaldsMazitis> priviliges*
<RonaldsMazitis> Geany tried to access the Unix Domain socket of another instance running as another user.
<RonaldsMazitis> This is a fatal error and Geany will now quit.
<nacc> RonaldsMazitis: it's really not recommended to use GUI tools as root
<RonaldsMazitis> so You programm something with nano
<RonaldsMazitis> I could do this all the time, but something is messing with gean
<RonaldsMazitis> y
<nacc> RonaldsMazitis: what? what does nano have to do with anything?
<RonaldsMazitis> it's not gui tool
<nacc> RonaldsMazitis: in any case, why are you running geany as not your user? it's an IDE!
<tgm4883> nacc: I don't think that's what he's saying
<nacc> tgm4883: oh -- i have no idea what they are saying then :)
<tgm4883> he's running nautilus as root, presumably so he can view files that his user doesn't have access to. Then right-click open with geany, which doesn't work since geany opens as his user
<RonaldsMazitis> exactly
<nacc> also don't we recommend *not* running nautilus as root?
<tgm4883> RonaldsMazitis: yea, don't do that
<nacc> as that's a "bad idea" (TM)
<RonaldsMazitis> I'm not running nautilus, it's not my choice of file manager
<nacc> RonaldsMazitis: it extrapolates to *any* graphical file manager
<RonaldsMazitis> why not
<Volund> Hey quick question. Is there a limit to how many clients can connect to an Ubuntu installation? I'm trying to work on some scalability stress testing and related things and am not sure what factors to consider
<nacc> RonaldsMazitis: because they require user context (e.g., $HOME, etc.) to operate and will change permissions of things as a result so, eventually, you might not be able to run them as your regular user. Also, they (at least nautilus) have extensions to allow you to view things with elevated permissions, rather than running the program as root.
<nacc> Volund: clients of ... ?
<Volund> nacc: I am using a VPS to run a number of MUD/MUSH/etc games. basically telnet servers. There are 100-150 clients connected at most at any one time right now. I just received reports that a few peopel were getting 'connection refused'
<Volund> I'm pondering coding up something in Python to try and connect 300 clients and see what happens but first I wanna hear just what sorts of systems govern connections
<Volund> the /etc/sysctl.conf seems to have some stuff for tuning TCP/IP for instance... and I've heard that ulimit has some bearing on it though I don't quite know how it works. Am researching things
<nacc> Volund: right, so 'telnet clients' (i was basically asking how the clients were connecting)
<n-iCe> hi
<MarkB2> I've just found Witt's End.  I've a 4 GB thumb drive that wish to partition into two segments.  The first is a small FAT12 partition of about 64K.  The second partition should be the remainder of the drive.
<MarkB2> Linux fdisk will let me do that... and mkfs.vfat will format the partition.
<MarkB2> Now I unplug the drive from LInuxLand and plug it into a Windows 7 box.
<MarkB2> Windows 7 gets the partition types confused.  The Disk Management tool sees the 4 GB drive... but only ONE partition.
<MarkB2> When I try to format that partition, it gets up on its hind legs and claims the big partition has an allocation size of more than 32K.
<MarkB2> Pardon, I have that slightly backwards.
<MarkB2> ARRRGH.
<MarkB2> It thinks the FAT12 partition is where the FAT32 partition is located.
<MarkB2> No, I had that right.
<nacc> MarkB2: is this a windows issue?
<MarkB2> nacc: I'm not sure.  I'm actually trying to create a hidden FAT12 partition on the stick... but I can't tell from this seat if Linux is using the correct byte in the right spot... or if Windows is just messed up.
<howardwlo> hello! when i apt-get install redis-server, i’m getting version 3.0.6 as the latest version. how do i install version 3.2.8 to match my local machine?
<nacc> howardwlo: what version of ubuntu?
<howardwlo> nacc: 16.04
<howardwlo> …i believe
<nacc> howardwlo: look for a PPA, build from source, etc.
<nacc> howardwlo: 3.0.6 is the version in 16.04
<nacc> MarkB2: oh ok
<howardwlo> is 3.2.8 not supported?
<nacc> howardwlo: not on 16.04
<nacc> howardwlo: at least, not here
<howardwlo> balls.
<nacc> howardwlo: how are you running 3.2.8 locally? not ubuntu?
<howardwlo> nacc: osc
<howardwlo> osx*
<howardwlo> the 3.2.8 dump file isn’t compatible with 3.0.6 it seems :/ "Can't handle RDB version 7” when i start my redis on 3.0.6
<MarkB2> I just re-did the thumb drive's partition... one big FAT32 and used mkfs.vfat to set it up.
<MarkB2> Then tweaked my backup program to use /dev/sda1 as target.  That works... and the drive can be plugged into Win7.  WinExplorer starts up and there are all those files.
<Richard_Cavell> Hello, everyone
<Mathisen> hello
<Richard_Cavell> This is now my second day of working with Ubuntu after wiping OS X.
<Mathisen> good for you
<Richard_Cavell> There are a couple of things that are less than perfect, but it is clear that Ubuntu will give this 11-year-old iMac new life
<vlt> Richard_Cavell: Welcome!
<TenukiBen> I have a question about updating my kernel
<TenukiBen> I am on 16.04 with 4.4.0-79-generic , and am reading a guide that claims upgrading to 4.4.8 will solve a problem I am having with a second monitor
<Ben64> TenukiBen: well you can't get 4.4.8 but you can get a much newer kernel with HWE
<nacc> TenukiBen: ubuntu and maninline's kernels don't match up like that
<nacc> TenukiBen: you'd need to read the ubuntu kernel changelog to determine if the patch you want is backported (or compare the sources)
<Ben64> !info linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04 xenial | TenukiBen
<nacc> TenukiBen: or as Ben64 said, if you know what major version the fix was in (as oppposed to stable update), then you might be ok with hwe
<ubottu> TenukiBen: linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04 (source: linux-meta-hwe): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.8.0.56.27 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 10 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; s390x)
<Ben64> or linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge for 4.10
<TenukiBen> nacc: I don't know where the fix comes from :/ .   Where can I read more about what kernel / Ubuntu version pairings are safe (ie, can I go straight to 4.8.0?)
<TenukiBen> (So as to avoid wasting anyone's time)
<Ben64> pick one of the two options i gave you
<nacc> TenukiBen: also, fwiw, 4.4.0-78.99 was 4.4.62
<nacc> (based upon a random changelog i was able to find in my chdist)
<TenukiBen> Ben64: Thank you very much!  Do you have a recommendation on what to read to avoid bothering you in the future?
<Ben64> bothering?
<TenukiBen> Ben64: I am always a little worried that I'll annoy someone dropping in to ask a question.  Either way, thank you for helping! <3
<oerheks> TenukiBen, you are doing fine, have fun
<nacc> !hwe | TenukiBen: you may want to read this as well to understand what Ben64 pointed you to
<ubottu> TenukiBen: you may want to read this as well to understand what Ben64 pointed you to: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<oerheks> that HWE is worth reading, indeed
<Ben64> for 16.04 it's https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/RollingLTSEnablementStack now
<Ben64> better method than previous
<nacc> Ben64: yep, linked to from the main page
<Sleaker> Ben64: imo it's not better.
<Sleaker> rolling non-LTS kernels into major disc releases is bad form.
<Ben64> Sleaker: ubuntu supports the kernels so... it's fine
<Sleaker> not past 6 months and it's getting pre-installed on intermediary LTS releases until the next LTS kernel gets released.
<n-iCe> Ubuntu is using 4GB of RAM
<n-iCe> Is no that a lot?
<Bashing-om> !ram
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<SchrodingersScat> So I'm pinging a domain that I'm having dns issues with.  On a remote machine it pings another remote machine I own, but only because it's pinging a subdomain.  So for instance, if I'm on lobster.schrodingersscat.org and I ping this domain that isn't in the record, foo.bar, my machine ends up pinging foo.bar.schrodingersscat.org  what?
<Budd> SchrodingersScat: resolv.conf typically has a list of domains to try tacking on the end if the first lookup fails.
<Budd> I think the relevant lines start with "search"
<SchrodingersScat> Budd: huh, so by naming it lobster.schrodingersscat.org on install, does that default to the main domain?  Thanks for the answer, that's clearly it.  It was scaring me, because of all the things this should have directed to, my main machine was not it.
#ubuntu 2017-06-21
<EldonMcGuinness> schrodingerssc.at us available!
<bazhang> EldonMcGuinness, lets keep that to the chat channel
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic
<EldonMcGuinness> Ahh snickers, I thought I was in offtopic :P
<Fallenour> question with ubuntu
<Fallenour> freenas vs ubuntu nas box, has anyone compared the performance? im currently looking at using sickbeard/couch potato + SABNZBD. Thoughts?
<n-iCe> I feel ubuntu heavy
<n-iCe> not fluid as it used to be
<Richard_Cavell> So is anyone here virtualizing another OS within Ubuntu as host?  If so, what OS are you virtualizing?  I wonder if I'm missing out by not using another *nix
<Fallenour> richard_cavell: Im actually virtualizing ubuntu lool
<Fallenour> I do pretty terrible things to ubuntu, so I blow my messes away often
<Richard_Cavell> I'm running Ubuntu on the metal. But I wonder if I'm missing out by not installing VirtualBox and putting something else inside there
<SummerRain> Does anyone know if ubuntu 17.04 is stable already ? I was having issues with it for downloading repositories
<SummerRain> Was having hash mismatch
<n-iCe> SummerRain: yes
<tgm4883> SummerRain: no it's not until October
<n-iCe> I just downloaded
<n-iCe> no problems
<tgm4883> or lol
<tgm4883> I can't read apparently
<tgm4883> I'm on 17.04 currently and don't have any issues
<SummerRain> Well i was installing some apps with it and it did give me hash mismatches, when i downgraded to 16.x, it worked fine
<SummerRain> it was opencv .
<oerheks> sometimes a hashsum mismatch occurs when the server got updated, try again in a few minutes.
<SummerRain> I tried 1 day later, did all that apt-clean and so on
<SummerRain> changed server etc
<SummerRain> Nothing..
<SummerRain> was something between these lines "Failed to fetch opencv hash sum mismatch"
<SummerRain> When i downgraded to ubuntu 16, it worked...
<SummerRain> So now im not sure if i should install ubuntu 17 on my PC
<SummerRain> Or if i should wait...
<oerheks> maybe that opencv repo has no candidate for 17.04, we need the full errorlog for that
<SummerRain> I dont have it anymore :(
<SummerRain> Im not sure what to do now
<genii> "hash sum mismatch" usually means the repo was being updated at the same time you were using it and the file you downloaded was compared to a hash sum of a newer file that was uploaded after you began
<SummerRain> But it happened 24h after the first time it did
<SummerRain> i even cleaned and did all that procedure described on stack over flow
<SummerRain> I should have come here when it happened
<n-iCe> let's try lubuntu
<SummerRain> Btw, are there any AMD drivers for radeon GPU's for ubuntu ?
<Bashing-om> !amd | SummerRain
<ubottu> SummerRain: Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<oerheks> openradeon and openamd-gpu/amdgpu-pro, depending on the card
<SummerRain> radeon 6850
<Fallenour> wow thast geting old fast
<Fallenour> seriously need to roll back that timeout timer
<Fallenour> Richard_cavell: No you arent missing much. honestly just use kvm, I personally think it offers a lot more flexibility that virtual box
<Fallenour> ,v NAS
<codygman> Does anyone know how to refresh groups without logging out? I know it's possible because ages ago I did it. I cannot logout because of some work I need to complete.
<akik> codygman: you can activate a new group with newgrp
<akik> codygman: i don't know of any other way
<codygman> akik: Oh yeah, that's right... that will work
<j4ckcom> how can i install audacity Audio editor?
<Bashing-om> j4ckcom: It's in the repo . enable the universe repo .
<Bashing-om> !info audacity xenial | j4ckcom
<j4ckcom> Bashing-om: what you mean?
<ubottu> j4ckcom: audacity (source: audacity): fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.2-1 (xenial), package size 2784 kB, installed size 9128 kB
<Bashing-om> j4ckcom: ' sudo apt install audacity ' . All there is to it .
<j4ckcom> Bashing-om:  audacity-data <— what is it?
<Bashing-om> j4ckcom: '
<Bashing-om> j4ckcom: ' sudo apt show audacity-data ' in terminal .
<Bashing-om> j4ckcom: Nother tutorial : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems .
<j4ckcom> thanks Bashing-om :)
<Bashing-om> j4ckcom: Interesting world - minimal install . you will learn a lot :)
<j4ckcom> oh good thanks :)
<sirru5h> Howdy everyone
<CuChulaind> Is there an IRC channel where I can get help with xrdp. I have it working between the machines I'd like to use, is it possible to use it through ssh (I have openssh-server installed on the server machine)
<Bashing-om> !alis | CuChulaind
<ubottu> CuChulaind: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<CuChulaind> Bashing-om, thank you
<Bashing-om> CuChulaind: :)
<white_magic> anyone here familiar with ZNC irc bouncer?
<rajivmars> i have added a repository for installing arc-theme by using this command "sudo sh -c "echo 'deb http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/Horst3180/xUbuntu_16.04/ /' >> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/arc-theme.list". now i wanted to remove it how do i remove it?
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | rajivmars
<ubottu> rajivmars: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<rajivmars> ubottu, ok thanks
<rajivmars> is this 'sudo sh -c "echo 'deb http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/Horst3180/xUbuntu_16.04/ /' >> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/arc-theme.list" a ppa?
<rajivmars> ubottu: is there any graphical way to remove repositories with associated keyring?
<ubottu> rajivmars: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rajivmars> ubottu: if i want to remove a particular repository from settings>software and updates. can is be possible. if possible, then please tell me how?
<ubottu> rajivmars: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> rajivmars: read the ppapurge way, this way there will be no leftovers in your sources
<San_IL> Hello. Is there an option on lubuntu 16.04 to download a grub-1 installer? Grub2 doesn't work on my old laptop when I changed to SSD and after every update. I am manually installing grub-1 from puppy linux every time, maybe I can download an installer for lubuntu? Thanks
<cfhowlett> San_IL, grub 1 is dead, unsupported and outdated
<San_IL> I understand, but it's only solution that boots my lubuntu :(
<San_IL> the grub 2 get's error everytime "Trying to read outside hd0" and I have found no fix yet. Grub-1 works fine
<San_IL> maybe somebody knows the packet name for grub4dos?
<San_IL> *package
<lotuspsychje> San_IL: have you tried latest 16.04.2 iso for lubuntu on your old machine?
<San_IL> yes, running right now
<lotuspsychje> San_IL: consider a new !bug perhaps for your error on grub2?
<San_IL> I never done it before, maybe you can point me where can I post the bug?
<lotuspsychje> !bug | San_IL
<ubottu> San_IL: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<San_IL> thank you, will do.
<lotuspsychje> San_IL: maybe usefull aswell? https://askubuntu.com/questions/397485/what-to-do-when-i-get-an-attempt-to-read-or-write-outside-of-disk-hd0-error
<San_IL> Hmm, thanks, will try these options
<updates> look at that------->
<rajivmars> what it the latest version of kernel in ubuntu 16.04.2
<rajivmars> i read in the release notes that ubuntu 16.04 i based on linux kernel 4.4. nut when i check by it says this "4.8.0-56-generic?
<rajivmars> i read in the release notes that ubuntu 16.04.2 is based on linux kernel 4.4. but when i check by it says this "4.8.0-56-generic?
<rolandbeowulf> What exactly are you checking? Is it a local ubuntu 16.04.2 install?
<rajivmars> yes
<rajivmars> i have checked by this command "uname -r"
<rolandbeowulf> is it a fresh install or what?
<rajivmars> its not afresh install
<rajivmars> i have upgraded by system from 16.04.1
<matozoid> hi
<rajivmars> rolandbeowulf: previously i was using 16.04.1. today i uprade my system and i see that happened after the upgrade.
<rolandbeowulf> hmm, you're only supposed to see 4.8 installs on *new* installations
<rolandbeowulf> at least from what i know
<rajivmars> but i have not installed new copy. i have installed 16.04.1 15 days before now.
<rolandbeowulf> That is odd, perhaps the documentation is out of date?
<rajivmars> rolandbeowulf: what is the version of your kernel. will u please check it if u are using 16.04.2
<rolandbeowulf> Can't help you there i'm afraid, i'm on 17.04
<rajivmars> ok. np:)
<rajivmars> is anybody using 16.04.2?
<Ben64> 16.04 can use 4.4 4.8 or 4.10
<rajivmars> Ben64: why?
<Ben64> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/RollingLTSEnablementStack
<rolandbeowulf> This probably wont solve whatever you need to to solve, but it might be worth throwing up a 16.04.2 VM and checking the kernel version
<rajivmars> Ben64: the release notes says that 16.04 is based on 4.4
<Ben64> read the link i just posted
<glitsj16> rajivmars: the 4.8.x kernels are from xenial-updates, nothing out of the ordinary..
<rajivmars> Ben64: thanks for sharing that link. now i understand why its showing 4.8 instead of 4.4.
<rajivmars> turning on my laptop first time after turn off mode ,everything works good until i plugged in or plugged out, whenever i plugged in or unplug first time after turn on the, brightness suddenly goes to 95%. why is this happening? how to figure it out?
<J3553> I'm having trouble expanding variables with spaces in bash files to run using rsync. If I echo the command from the bash script I can copy and paste it into terminal and it works, but as a command it fails, Can someone help with this please? eg NEWEST='/mnt/3tb/test/test2/' or NEWEST="'/mnt/3tb/test/test2/'" or NEWEST='"/mnt/3tb/test/test2/"'
<geirha> first one is right, the other two are wrong
<geirha> J3553: What's the command that fails, and what is the exact error message?
<J3553> its in a bash file. I will pastebin it
<besders> Hi folks, i have a problem with the hash of https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/xenial/current/xenial-server-cloudimg-amd64.squashfs. It dosn't match. Can anybody confirm this problem?
<Ben64> besders: looks like you're correct
<besders> mh, thank you for the quick response
<J3553> geirha: https://paste.ee/p/zQnHJ So if I copy and paste the echo as a command, it works: eg: rsync -aPAXxSunv --exclude='/proc /sys /dev /tmp /var/run /var/lock /media /mnt /root /home' --delete --delete-excluded --link-dest='/mnt/3tb/test/test1/' '/mnt/3tb/test/test2/' '/mnt/3tb/test/test3' But the expanding of the actual command in the script fails.
<geirha> J3553: You failed to quote the variable expansions
<geirha> J3553: And the EXCLUDES need to be an array
<J3553> geirha: ok so can you please give me an example?
<geirha> J3553: excluding=( /proc /sys /dev ); rsync ... "${excluding[@]/#/--exclude=}" --delete ... "$newest" "$backupname"
<geirha> J3553: And you should make the variable names lower case to avoid accidentally overriding special shell variables or environment variables
<J3553> so the way you suggest does that mean rsync will try to use the exclude paths as an array?
<geirha> "${excluding[@]/#/--exclude=}"  will expand each element of the array as a separate argument, with --exclude= prepended to each, so in the example it ends up  "--exclude=/proc" "--exclude=/sys" "--exclude=/dev"
<jackdt> hello! Today after the boot I had a surprise: all of the gnome-shell extensions seem to be enabled via gsettings, but are disabled instead. gnome-tweak-tool is not able to enable them (they're all greyed out!). What can it be? Thanks... (screenshot of gnome-tweak-tool: https://pasteboard.co/27tX67uqU.png )
<J3553> geirha: It seems to have gone from bad to worse :-/ https://paste.ee/p/BWJA8
<geirha> J3553: You didn't apply my suggestion. The most important part is the quotes
<geirha> J3553: $newest is wrong, "$newest" is right
<J3553> I tried with the quotes as well and it failed
<J3553> ahhh ok
<J3553> thanks
<geirha> J3553: On the actual command, or just the echo? note that echo's output will be useless
<J3553> geirha: This is the resulting command:
<J3553> rsync -aPAXxSunv --exclude=/proc --exclude=/sys --exclude=/dev --exclude=/tmp --exclude=/var/run --exclude=/var/lock --exclude=/media --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/root --exclude=/home --exclude=/.snapshots --delete --delete-excluded --link-dest=/mnt/3tb/test/test1/ /mnt/3tb/test/test2/ /mnt/3tb/test/test3
<glitsj16> jackdt: those gnome-shell extensions are under your $HOME dir? anything being reported when you run gnome-tweak-tool in a terminal?
<jackdt> glitsj16: some of them are system-wide (installed via apt, no custom repos), other are under $HOME/.local subdirs. gnome-tweak-tool (even with --verbose) shows nothing
<jackdt> What I don't understand is why they can't be enabled (this means that gnome-tweak-tool knows a system setting which forbids the enabling)
<geirha> J3553: http://sprunge.us/WUNB
<glitsj16> jackdt: on which Ubuntu version are you seeing this? I'm using GNOME 3.22 on 16.04
<jackdt> glitsj16: I'm on 17.04 with Gnome 3.24.2
<glitsj16> jackdt: I don't think gnome-tweak-tool cares about where the extensions reside, at least not to enable/disable.. it won't let you remove system-wide ones installed via apt (that's normal behavior).. anything different when using gnome--shell-extension-prefs?
<jackdt> glitsj16: /facepalm you see that little switch in the upper right corner of the view?
<glitsj16> jackdt: :)
<glitsj16> i do :p
<jackdt> An update must have disabled all the extensions at once u.u
<jackdt> switched them on
<glitsj16> jackdt: that could throw-off anyone, an update isn't supposed to change you're settings..
<jackdt> indeed
<glitsj16> i've seen that happen on gnome 3.22 too on Ubuntu
<jackdt> Honestly I'm on Ubuntu as a company's directive... I'm usually on Fedora (no hurt feelings xD)
<everson> Hi all. Any iPhone users here? I'm on 16.04.2 LTS, and am considering purchasing an iPhone. Wondering how easy it is to copy photos taken on my iPhone over to my Ubuntu laptop. And if possible, would I be able to copy MP3 files onto the iPhone for listening? Thanks.
<glitsj16> oh my feelings aren't linked with canonical in any particular way.. using archlinux as daily driver myself.. although I miss compiz, worked rather snappier than GNOME's mutter
<jackdt> glitsj16: I love gnome-shell's workspace... most of my collegues don't like it, but I find it a "source of focus"
<glitsj16> jackdt: indeed, I'm used to it by now, never expected GNOME to become so central (again) on Ubuntu
<J3553> geirha: awesome. Thankyou that works.
<J3553> geirha: However, I do not think it will work when directories have spaces in them.
<J3553> as eg: "$newest" expands to the following without quotes: /mnt/3tb/test/test2/
<glitsj16> J3553: where do you see spaces in /mnt/3tb/test/test2/? :)
<glitsj16> J3553: test with a small sample perhaps to make sure, but I'm pretty sure geirha's quoting style is solid, that's why he quoted "$newst"..
<everson> *bump* Hi all. Any iPhone users here? I'm on 16.04.2 LTS, and am considering purchasing an iPhone. Wondering how easy it is to copy photos taken on my iPhone over to my Ubuntu laptop. And if possible, would I be able to copy MP3 files onto the iPhone for listening? Thanks.
<Ben64> everson: honestly, it's not easy most of the time
<mcphail> everson: I'm not sure there is a simple way to transfer MP3s. My wife has to boot into Windows to do this
<mcphail> everson: IIRC, you can copy photos (but we just send them to my nextcloud server)
<codecutter> how do i remove line 5 and 8 - https://pastebin.com/yuKXXC3n
<everson> mcphail, Ben64 thanks for the feedback. I guess getting MP3s onto the iPhone isn't super important. It's more a want than a need. Being able to copy photos off of the iPhone and onto Ubuntu, however, is a must. But from what I can see online, this is now fairly straight forward with 16.04 - I simply plug the phone into the USB and it automatically detects it and opens its contents.
<codecutter> anyone?
<codecutter> presumably that is not how you enable a port?
<senaps> hi, is there to figure out what is holding userspace? i have a 3.4 minutes boot time
<senaps> and all 3 minutes is for userspace...
<ppf> use systemd-analyze
<pa> are static versions of the libraries distributed under some special package name, on ubuntu?
<pa> e.g., libjpeg.a
<ppf> i don't think there's a general rule
<senaps> i have used it,  sum of all the time written in there get's me to about 30 seconds. what is the other 2 minutes! :) i had ntp and nmbd services disabled, they aren't showing in the result but boot time is still the same :(
<mcphail> everson: just bear in mind that Apple have been openly hostile towards any attempt to use their devices from outwith their controlled ecosystem. Most open source devs have given up trying to reverse-engineer the obstructions. So Ubuntu support for the device may be disappointing
<ppf> and in most cases packets will only ship .so's
<pa> aha
<pa> so i if i want to link against libjpeg.a, i probably have to build it myself?
<geirha> any *.a files will be in the corresponding -dev package
<pa> let me check
<pa> indeed
<pa> libjpeg-turbo8-dev
<ppf> yes, i stand corrected
<pa> but i have it
<pa> and locate can't find libjpeg.a..
<codecutter> any suggestions?
<geirha> locate's database hasn't been updated yet
<pa> no i mean i already had it
<geirha> still, probably installed after last update of locate's database
<pa> hm, it's indeed there
<everson> Thanks mcphail appreciate the advice. I'm probably going to get an Android phone instead. Transferring photos is a key requirements and I don't want to have to hack around each time iOS is updated. I know it's off topic, but I'm looking for a compact smartphone with decent battery. Are you using an Android device? And if so, is the Ubuntu integration good?
<Ben64> everson: yeah offtopic, might wanna try #ubuntu-offtopic  for that
<everson> Ben64, ok noted, thansk
<Ben64> but not sure what you mean by compact
<everson> Ben64, about the size of an iPhone SE (120x60x10) but yeah I'll ask in offtopic channel :)
<J3553> glitsj16: Thanks, Sorry was pulled away. I did a test comparison. You and geirha are right :-) It expands to include it in '' if the path has a space, but if not it does not expand to have the ''. Seems strange to me that it doesnt expand to '' all the time, but it definitely works.
<J3553> geirha: Thanks for your help. Script works well :D
<karosshiiii> been stuck on this screen for about 10mins. Progress bar is still moving tho
<karosshiiii> https://i.itsosticky.com/lp5d0l.jpg
<karosshiiii> something wrong or is this usual?
<IceBear> Hi, when having something along 'APT::Periodic::Enable "0";' in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/file: upon removing that file, do I need to restart unattended-upgrades.service or anything to make those changes effective?
<hateball> karosshiiii: 10 minutes is quite much, assuming you are not booting a potato. Pressing ESC should show you what is behind the splash
<karosshiiii> thx, 3.4ghz i7. Checking the disc for problems now but getting the same screen. will try esc
<hateball> karosshiiii: you can try editing the boot options and removing "quiet splash" to see what actually happens during boot
<hateball> karosshiiii: depending on what GPU you have you may need to use...
<hateball> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<geirha> J3553: This should help on understanding the issue http://mywiki.wooledge.org/Arguments
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<fish-guts> I need to install java 6 on ubuntu 16.04 alongside java 8. I have successfully done this on one machine. On the other it has dependency failures that I cannot resolve without uninstalling one java version.  Any pointers?
<ioria> fish-guts, you installed 6 on xenial from ppa:webupd8team/java  ?
<fish-guts> ioria, nope directly downloaded the package fro launchpadlibrarian
<ioria> fish-guts, ah
<ioria> fish-guts, no idea then
<ioria> fish-guts, maybe paste the erros you got
<fish-guts> openjdk-8-jre-headless:amd64 (8u131-b11-0ubuntu1.16.04.2) breaks tzdata-java and is installed.
<ioria> !info tzdata-java xenial
<ubottu> Package tzdata-java does not exist in xenial
<Tabmow> Hi, with this partition setup - https://pasteboard.co/1m2F7r88.png - If I want to increase me /boot partition (as I'm tired of not being able to install kernel updates etc.), is it doable via gparted livecd?
<ubone> after creating a new connection with networkmanager, where is the configuration stored?
<scottjl> tabmow: doable, but a pain. you'd have to shrink your logical partitions, and the lvm partition, and the extended, then increase boot. best to just reinstall if you can and make boot bigger from the start. 1g minimum.
<Lighthammer> QUESTION: is there a fundamental difference between running a binary from within the localised path eg : "/somedir$   binaryName" or running it with [./] as "/someDir$  ./binaryname  " ?
<scottjl> Tabmow: tbh i never install separate /boot any longer. i make a /root of 32G and then separate for /home, /opt, etc. as needed.
<scottjl> Lighthammer:  no
<fish-guts> ioria, as I said, it works fine on one machine, that what dazzles mes
<fish-guts> *me
<ioria> yep, but idk your ather machine setup ...
<ioria> *other
<fish-guts> identical OS, 16.04.2
<SimonNL> ubone:  /etc/networkmanager
<fish-guts> but different cpu type (Intel i7 vs AMD64)
<Tabmow> scottjl, yeah - most my data is on my NAS so reinstalling won't be a big pain. Maybe it's worth it. Unfortunately I went with the 'default' and that is what it gave me. I know it's not best practice but 1 big / partition would probably be easiest for me tbh.
<ioria> Tabmow, you can, for now, purge some kernels ... and get updates
<scottjl> Tabmow: yeah. unfortunately the default pretty much sucks. i run hundreds of production servers in a commerical environment with 32G / and have no issues. never worry about running out of space in /boot, / /usr etc. only things that get broken out from that are special-need cases.
<scottjl> having /boot separate partition is a hold-over from needing binaries in the first 2G for old crap bioses that couldn't handle it.
<fish-guts> I'll try a different approach - i'll remove openjdk 8 and install oracle java, maybe it'll work then
<akik> scottjl: does grub support /boot being in a volume group?
<ioria> fish-guts, or try the ppa
<scottjl> akik: i think so but not 100% sure. i don't use LVM. my / are straight up plain 32G partitions. i save LVM/ZFS for data drives
<Tabmow> scottjl, yeh, understandable.
<ioria> fish-guts,  can you paste apt-cache policy tzdata-java ?
<Tabmow> ioria, true - I will do.
<fish-guts> ioria, https://pastebin.com/rYwusbM1
<fish-guts> ioria, nm, i got it working by installing oracle java 8 and opendjk-6
<fish-guts> thanks for your help :)
<ioria> fish-guts,  ok
<ioria> fish-guts,  np
<blackdalek> My friend has Ubutnu 15.04 and wants to upgrade to 16.04 but he says computer tells him upgrade is not supported.
<hateball> !eolupgrade | blackdalek
<ubottu> blackdalek: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<blackdalek> thanks
<Tabmow> scottjl, ioria: looks better - http://paste.ubuntu.com/24916702/ - :)
<ioria> Tabmow, yeah
<scottjl> think i missed something there. but you're welcome. lol
<Tabmow> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<Tabmow>  /dev/sda1       236M   59M  165M  27% /boot
<Tabmow> :)
<scottjl> ah you cleaned out old kernels
<Tabmow> Deleted all the old rubbish - I'll add a pre-step to my update scripts to delete all old kernels besides the running one and last previous kernel. That way I shouldn't need to worry about it.
<Tabmow> Although I still might update to 17.04 soon so in that case I'll do a fresh install and setup my partitions properly.
<scottjl> or delay 4 months and go to 17.10. ;-)
<Tabmow> Haha true, I'm on 16.04 now cos as I get older I'm more, if it ain't broke don't fix it!
<Tabmow> So I'll probably be here for another few years haha
<slamzy> Hi guys, got issues with SSL handshake where target host has ".local" string in domain name, could this be the cause ?
<haymi_> i have ubuntu 16.04 and when i am trying to use wifi it stops working evry some minute  i am not sure how many minute but in cable it woks proporly is  there any   method to fix?
<BluesKaj> interesting networking development here for Artful 17.10  https://www.pastebin.ca/3834265
<haymi> i  am using ubuntu 16.o4 but the wifi stops suddenly aftr some minute wred connections is works perfectly except wifi is ther any method to fix
<dostoyevsky> Hey, I just did: rm /bin/sh & cp /bin/bash /bin/sh
<dostoyevsky> is this going to break my system on reboot?
<dostoyevsky> s/&/&&/ even
<isene> Now why would you do that?
<dostoyevsky> isene: /bin/sh has no completion...
<isene> But why not leave it and make bash your working shell whenever you need completion?
<Pici> dostoyevsky: /bin/sh is a symlink to /bin/dash on Ubuntu systems... but I agree thats a very weird thing to do.
<dostoyevsky> isene: I am just used to do ``sudo sh'' when I want to install something
<isene> You should "re-symlink" it to dash
<dostoyevsky> so I don'T want to relearn it for just ubuntu
<Pici> dostoyevsky: What do you install using sudo sh??
<isene> Just make an alias for "sudo sh" in your bashrc, then
<isene> ^^^What Pici asked :-O
<dostoyevsky> Pici: Right now I had to fix the python installation... because normal users didn't have rights to go to /usr/local/lib/python2.7/
<dostoyevsky> it seems that once you restrict your umask to 077 a lot of install scripts will just reuse it when installing new system-wide software...
<thiras> my hosts file doesn't help me to resolve a domain
<thiras> i've insert ip and domain into hosts. get a reboot. still solves from remote
<thiras> nsswitch's relevant line is "hosts:          files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns"
<laceylaney> HI guys. URXVT terminal automatically inserts "~" symbol at random. Anyone know why this would happen :?
<Pici> dostoyevsky: normal users of course don't have access to /usr/local/lib/python2.7/, and if you're installing scripts there you're doing things the wrong way.  Python packaging really shouldn't intermingle with OS packaging.  Use virtualenvs or have users install to their home (pip install --user ...)
<laceylaney> ~~~~ ...Since sending my last message URXVT has automatically added those 4 symbols by itself. Is there any way to stop it from happening :?
<Hounddog> Hi, i am having issues with too many open files. How would i go about closing stale file descriptors instead of restarting the server?
<J3553> I have created configs with snapper (distro Ubuntu) however, I want to stop some of them auto running. I have put 'TIMELINE_CREATE="no"' into the respective configs but they keep making new snapshots. Any guesses as to what I am doing wrong?
<Electroid> Can someone please execute "echo $(which java | sed 's/bin\/\java/bin/g')/../" and give me the output, I'm not on Ubuntu myself and I wanted to test my java jdk detector.
<J3553> dw found it. it was in there twice, also under "#create hourly snapshots"
<IceBear> Hi, when having something along 'APT::Periodic::Enable "0";' in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/file: upon removing that file, do I need to restart unattended-upgrades.service or anything to make those changes effective?
<sebsebseb> hi
<Meliorator> hi all, i am getting a black screen whilst booing, with a fresh install of 16.04LTS on a USB stick, I don't even see grub! The first thing i see is the login sceen, no matter which drivers I try! I also tried editing the grub config with nomodeset instead of splash and quiet kernel options ...any other ideas?
<sebsebseb> Meliorator: ok could be aa faulty usb
<sebsebseb> Meliorator: the usb itself, or your burn of contents of the iso to it
<sebsebseb> oh
<sebsebseb> put that to side
<sebsebseb> you already  installed
<sebsebseb> Meliorator: or wait no y9ou didn't its the live usb ?
<sebsebseb> if it's a usb stick, and your booting live session make a new one, and grub won't show on that anyway.  just plymouth etc
<sebsebseb> if its a real install,  could just be a bad install, or  realted to your hardware
<SimonNL> Meliorator: try pressing left shift during boot.
<SimonNL> Meliorator: until you see notification in top left side of screen saying "entering grub"
<vipulgupta2048> Hey, I need to ask something about Xubuntu ? is anybody there?
<SwedeMike> !ask | vipulgupta2048
<ubottu> vipulgupta2048: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<vipulgupta2048> !
<vipulgupta2048> On my login screen,there are 2 options indicating options Xfce session and Xubuntu session . What is the difference
<vipulgupta2048> ?
<ioria> vipulgupta2048, https://askubuntu.com/questions/296597/what-is-the-differences-between-xfce-session-and-xubuntu-session
<vipulgupta2048> ioria,yes I read that,already  but I wanted to ask if there is any difference except the appearance ? Are any features or settings different ?
<vipulgupta2048> Personally I felt they are the same,I had the xubuntu session more customised.
<ioria> vipulgupta2048, i can't tell for sure,  maybe you can add some details ....
<ioria> vipulgupta2048, i mean, what's your issue  ?
<vipulgupta2048> No issue, I was just thinking which is better and so on.
<ioria> vipulgupta2048, i see
<ioria> vipulgupta2048, if you have low ram, choose xfce
<vipulgupta2048> ioria,No ram is not an issue.
<vipulgupta2048> My issue was the battery life so switched from Ubuntu to Xubuntu.
<ioria> vipulgupta2048, disable some services, low the brightness, use the integrated card, .... so on
<ioria> vipulgupta2048, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/improve-battery-life-linux
<vipulgupta2048> ioria,after I switched to Xubuntu for battery life only. Now everything is fine. My system gives about 3hours of uptime.
<ioria> vipulgupta2048,  ok
<vipulgupta2048> Honestly I tried everything to conserve and extend battery life in Ubuntu but nothing showed a appreciable change.
<vipulgupta2048> I like Xubuntu better. More customisable, lighter.
<ioria> vipulgupta2048, yeah, xfce is great, the support term is shorter, btw
<sonda> hello everyone... hi have installed ubuntu 16.04 LTS  on my lenovo thinkpad ... but the wifi is too slow.. i mean i get max up to 1 mbps.. though on my mac i get up to 16 mbps.. could that be any driver problem?
<Onepamopa> ok, can someone tell me how to run quagga's bgpd on ubuntu ? installed it, added bgpd.conf, service bgpd start and nothing
<nchambers> Onepamopa: is there anything in its logs/the syslog?
<Onepamopa> bgpd.service: Unit is bound to inactive unit zebra.service. Stopping, too.
<Onepamopa> I don't need zebra
<Onepamopa> I've run quagga on freebsd w/o zebra
<Onepamopa> so how do I exclude zebra ?
<sonda> hello friends... any one know a fix for slow internet on ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<sonda> its just 540 kbps..
<sonda> or is there a newer version of ubuntu where all such wifi problems are fixed
<Onepamopa> nchambers, I removed the before/after sh*ts from the .service file, now it starts, creates a session, receives some announces, but doesn't send its own
<Onepamopa> I tried connecting via telnet and remove / add announces - the log doesn't show anything
<Rotwang> Hi, on ubuntu 16.04 what is responsible for running /etc/init.d stuff?
<Rotwang> as I understand only systemd is used but something is executing stuff in /etc/init.d I'm guessing it is a particular unit file
<teward> Rotwang: SystemD plus a compatibility layer to fallback with oldstyle init.d stuffs (sysv, upstart) if init files haven't been migrated over yet
<nacc> Rotwang: depending on the context, /etc/init.d isn't used at all
<teward> at least AIUI
<nacc> Rotwang: when the initscript sources lsb-init-functions (or something similar) it ends up jumping into systemd
<Rotwang> nacc: thanks, I'll look into that
<nacc> Rotwang: /lib/lsb/init-functions is the sourced file
<glachas> I  tried sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer but got the error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/24917905/
<nacc> glachas: not an ubuntu package, ask the repository owner
<kempo> hi. how can i write a *.imgc raw hdd image to my usb drive?
<aantoonio> hello, using ubuntu 14.04. How come system monitor shows network traffic on wireless and nethogs is not? I have constant traffic downloading according to system monitor of 35KB who is lying??
<EriC^^> kempo: sudo dd if=/path/to/img of=/dev/sdX bs=4M && sync
<tcpdump> Anyone ever use live555ProxyServer?  Does anyone know if that is truly just proxying packets, or if its transcoding or muxing?
<kempo> EriC^^: this doesnt work for imgc files
<kempo> whyever.
<BluesKaj> kempo, if it's binary data it will work with dd, just make sure you have source and target paths correct in the command
<nacc> kempo: i don't think an imgc file is a 'raw hdd image'. What generated it?
<nacc> kempo: 'HDD raw copy tool'?
<bytesaber> I use ssh -w to build a ptp link.   With Ubuntu 16 i haven't had much luck.  Establishes, but I can't ping across it.   Any new security or restrictions I"m not considering?
<bytesaber> also connecting as root (testing)
<kempo> nacc: yes
<EriC^^> kempo: if it's a filesystem or a partition table + partitions and filesystems it should work with dd
<uxfi> any1 from India?
<nacc> kempo: http://www.cryer.co.uk/file-types/i/imgc.htm specifically says to use the tool to restore it to a drive
<nacc> EriC^^: i think they would need to tell the generating tool not to compress, potentailly they didn't
<nacc> kempo: then again, it says this is a windows utility ...
<nacc> uxfi: not relevant in this channel
<EriC^^> nacc: oh i see
<kempo> nacc: hm ... lame ..
<uxfi> sorry im new here
<nacc> kempo: not sure why, if you're on ubuntu, you wouldn't just use dd to create a disk copy
<nacc> kempo: as in, why did you choose to make a imgc file?
<nacc> uxfi: it's fine, just ask a support question if you have one
<yellabs-r2> hello all, what is these day's the best to use for virtual machines ?
<akik> yellabs-r2: polls are for other channels. do you have a support question?
<aantoonio> bump, using ubuntu 14.04. How come system monitor shows network traffic on wireless and nethogs is not? I have constant traffic downloading according to system monitor of 35KB who is lying?
<yellabs-r2> polls ? the question was very simple, whats the best software for virtual machine - hypervisor
<nacc> yellabs-r2: 'best' is a poll.
<yellabs-r2> hmm
<nacc> yellabs-r2: you gave no technical basis on which to judge your workload.
<nacc> aantoonio: nethogs is showing no traffic at all?
<yellabs-r2> let me refrase that -  i need to install openstack in a vm , any software that can help me to achieve that ?
<akik> yellabs-r2: if i'd tell you virtualbox, somebody else would say vmware and the third xen
<nacc> akik: and i'd say none of those and just use virt-manager :)
<aantoonio> nacc: nope
<nacc> akik: or lxd ;)
<akik> see...
<nacc> yellabs-r2: conjure-up
<nacc> yellabs-r2: https://conjure-up.io/
<nacc> yellabs-r2: installs openstack on a single system using lxd containers
<rajivmars> turning on my laptop first time after turn off mode ,everything works good until i plugged in or plugged out, whenever i plugged in or unplug first time after turn on the, brightness suddenly goes to 95%. why is this happening? how to figure it out?
<yellabs-r2> nacc looks good, thanks
<akik> nacc: does that support multiple lxd hosts too?
<rajivmars> anybody please help me to figure ot my problem with screen brightness.
<boboma> hello. I have a problem with ubuntu 17.04. and it's libreoffice. It constantly kills the desktop and throws me back to the login screen. Is this a known problem?
<se1_> I never had that problem on 17.04
<se1_> Take it you did a search?
<akik> rajivmars: you can't adjust your brightness?
<TomyWork> hi
<TomyWork> what was that tool to clean up kernels and stuff again?
<TomyWork> i have it installed but the name escapes me
<rajivmars> akik: i have adjust it. but after turning of the laptop and turn on it again, the brightness changes. it increases to 95 % whenever i plugged or unplugged it to the poer source.
<akik> TomyWork: sudo apt autoremove ?
<rajivmars> sry its poer source.
<TomyWork> something with janitor maybe?
<rajivmars> sry its power source
<TomyWork> ah, ubuntu tweak
<TomyWork> and it has a feature named computer janitor
<yellabs-r2> boboma : try update first maybe -> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<akik> rajivmars: i don't know if this helps but you could add the acpi_osi kernel parameter and see if changes things
<yellabs-r2> TomyWork sudo apt-get autoremove
<boboma> yellabs-r2, thanks, its already the latest version. I was wondering if other ppl experience this problem...
<rajivmars> akik: do u have any idea why is this happening?
<akik> rajivmars: no
<TomyWork> yellabs-r2 thanks but janitor worked perfectly
<yellabs-r2> TomyWork : nvidia video card ?
<TomyWork> except it's also uninstalling *all* of my 3.13 kernel, not just the older ones... oh well, havent been using those in half a year anyway
<rajivmars> akik: the problem is, i have to adjust the brightness every time i turn my laptop on and plugged or unplugged it for the first time.
<akik> rajivmars: if you want to test acpi_osi, first run "$ sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows", then get the largest number of those values and add it to /etc/default/grub for GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT in a format GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="acpi_osi=\"Windows 2015\""
<TomyWork> kernels*
<TomyWork> yellabs-r2 yes, why?
<yellabs-r2> ah sorry it was adressed at boboma ..
<TomyWork> also, i wonder when ubuntu kernels will start having a failsafe in their preinst that prevents them from getting stuck in limbo if there isnt enough space in /boot
<TomyWork> (the cause for me frantically looking to delete old kernels)
<boboma> yellabs-r2, no, intel
<yellabs-r2> ok, seen some bugs like yours on the list , but that was on nvidia drivers
<farhan> Hi all. I have a few dozen machines on an air-gapped network. I want to setup a private repository with a select list of packages I downloaded manually. Is there a quick and dirty way to create an entry I can put into /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<farhan> I can create the server, excuse me.
<boboma> yellabs-r2, funny thing is that it does not happen when just using the internal monitor of the laptop. using an attached 4k monitor it freezes quickly.
<yellabs-r2> ok , sorry have to go ---
 * yellabs-r2 afk
<karosshiiii> Can anyone help with this error? Can't find anything on google and their IRC is dead :( - pastebin.com/Xab9eZCd
<karosshiiii> * https://pastebin.com/Xab9eZCd
<Kristjan55555> Hello hot 33 y male searching for husband, send me your cunt pictures first! ok....waiting..
<boboma> libreoffice causes gpu hangs with ubuntu 17.04
<boboma> [drm] GPU HANG: ecode 9:0:0x85dffffb, in Xorg [1675], reason: Hang on rcs
<boboma> how comes?
<aantoonio> any suggestions, using ubuntu 14.04. How come system monitor shows network traffic on wireless and nethogs is not? I have constant traffic downloading according to system monitor of 35KB who is lying??
<farhan> okay, this reprepro guide is broken or something
<nacc> akik: i believe it can, but i'm not sure
<nacc> akik: sorry, was afk
<glitsj16> farhan: have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Personal yet?
<bparker> I'm trying to cross compile a program for armhf, a project which links objects and libraries using the standalone ld program itself and not via gcc -lfoo
<bparker> the program wants to link stdc++, but ld only looks for (and fails to find) a libstdc++.so
<bparker> however g++ -lstdc++ finds it just fine, and looks in way more places
<bparker> any ideas?
<bparker> (I'm using the arm-linux-gnueabihf- prefix on all these commands also)
<nacc> bparker: this isn't really a programming support channel
<bparker> nacc: is there one specific to ubuntu? since this seems related to the distro
<nacc> !alis | bparker: there might be, I don't know. But this channel is more about issues with ubuntu itself.
<ubottu> bparker: there might be, I don't know. But this channel is more about issues with ubuntu itself.: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<nacc> bparker: i wonder if you need to setup ld.so.conf in your cross-compile environment to point to the correct location(s)
<backnforth> Hi, can someone help me run a memtest? When I book my ubuntu flash drive there's no option to do a memtest
<bparker> nacc: when I tried adding the directory I got this in ldconfig
<bparker> /sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib/gcc-cross/arm-linux-gnueabihf/5/libstdc++.so is for unknown machine 40.
<bparker> and the armhf ld still isn't looking in that directory
<nacc> bparker: yeah, i'm not sure how you exactly do it (I would think the cross-ld would be what you'd need to configure not the system one)
<nacc> bparker: becuase your systemd ld doesn't know about other machine types
<bparker> well, there was already an armhf ld.so.conf file
<bparker> with a directory in it
<bparker> so I just added another one
<bparker> and tried to re-run
<nacc> bparker: i'm not sure i guess -- i've not done much armhf cross-compiling myself
<bparker> ok
<bparker> google isn't helping either
<nacc> bparker: also, if you're using ld, you can just give it the full path
<bparker> yea but that wouldn't be appropriate for this specific case
<white_magic> anyone know how to attach to an unnamed tmux session? i tried 'tmux a 0' for example, but the syntax wasnt accepted
<cwre> How do I enable emoji in ubuntu in my terminal?
<cwre> I have noto-fonts installed.
<bparker> white_magic: tried without the 0?
<white_magic> bparker: yes and it works
<bparker> :)
<white_magic> bparker: was just hoping to attach by session #
<scottjl> white_magic: tmux attach -t 0
<white_magic> thx
<scottjl> tmux ls - will show you all your sessions
<scottjl> first column being the session name
<Scoop7> echo "alias login='putty -ssh myusername@myhost -pw mypassword -P myport'" >> ~/.bash_aliases && source ~/.bash_aliases
<Scoop7> anyone can tell me why this returns an error ?
<Scoop7> i mean the attempt to login
<Scoop7> Unable to connect to myusername@myhost  Name or service not known
<leftyfb> Scoop7: why are you making an alias to use putty to ssh into a remote host? Why bother with putty when you have ssh built in?
<scottjl> leftyfb: stop trying to be sensible! ;-)
<shade34321> We have a UFW rule to limit outbound traffic to a specific IP. After it hits a certain number of requests in x seconds UFW starts blocking it. How do you get unblocked? Can you just slow down the requests or do you need to stop for y amount of time?
<white_magic> tmux/irssi question: when i run irssi in a tmux session (tmux new -s irssi irssi), I'm unable to detach using the usual ctrl+d shortcut. Any thoughts?
<scottjl> rebind detach to something else?
<akik> white_magic: isn't detach ctrl+b ctrl+d ?
<scottjl> white_magic: tmux tip, "unbind-key C-b" "bind-key '\' send-prefix" takes a little bit to get used to. so much easier.
<Scoop7> leftyfb: hmm that sounds reasonable
<ppf> how do i persist an xinput setting?
<Scoop7> will try to do it with my built ssh, thanks
<leftyfb> Scoop7: start with making an ssh profile
<leftyfb> that'll make things simpler
<white_magic> akik:  it is... i had it all wrong.. it's all good now, thanks
<dlam> is there a way to debug whats making my load average go higher?  i got a web server and its load average is 16.00 ish
<scottjl> your web server log files?
<nacc> dlam: lots of IO going on?
<singer22> anyone know how to reboot urlib/
<singer22> ?
<nacc> singer22: that question doesn't make sense to me, as written
<singer22> can you reboot urllib maybe better question
<singer22> its a function in python i guess
<singer22> its used in python
<nacc> singer22: right, so you don't 'reboot' functions. that's nonsense
<dlam> nacc:  hmm how would you go about checking if "lots of IO" is going on?  iotop?
<Onepamopa> guys, how do I set 2 default gateways for 2 interfaces? need to reply on the same interface traffic entered
<singer22> nacc well thanks for your dumbass answer idiot
<dlam> ...i've run iotop but dunno really how to read it =[
<nacc> dlam: iotop would help, you're primarily looking for tasks in uninterruptible sleep (D tasks in `top`)
<nacc> singer22: excuse me? your question still makes no sense
<singer22> i got you a dumbass so you should under that part
<singer22> called
<scottjl> Onepamopa: you don't. you can only have one "default" gateway. that's why it's "Default"
<nacc> !ohmy | singer22: you might want refresh yourself on the channels rules.
<ubottu> singer22: you might want refresh yourself on the channels rules.: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Onepamopa> scottjl, I've done something like this ~6-7 years ago, but haven't touched linux since then
<Onepamopa> scottjl, it was by using multiple routing tables I think
<Onepamopa> each having it's own default gateway
<Onepamopa> or something like this
<Onepamopa> but I don't remember how I did that, was long time ago
<BluesKaj> singer22, please drop the insults, if you don't agree with the answer you're welcome to fingd it elsewhere with that attitiude
<scottjl> Onepamopa: https://www.thomas-krenn.com/en/wiki/Two_Default_Gateways_on_One_System ?
<singer22> BluesKaj, have I said it since..no ..keep it moving
<scottjl> Onepamopa: google "linux multiple default gateways" lots of hits
<Onepamopa> scottjl, will try, thanks :)
<singer22> BluesKaj, dont be selective in who you call out with an attitude
<nacc> scottjl: heh, first response i found too :)
<BluesKaj> singer22, werll, good lucj :-0
<singer22> dont need it
<nacc> singer22: ok, so you still have not stated what your actual issue is. Whether you want to admit it or not, I was trying to help, but you haven't stated an actionable issue.
<singer22> is there a dns cache in ubuntu linux 17.04 that needs to be cleaned..
<singer22> im running a python program that has a dns cache somewhere because it is pulling a url that is no longer in the txt file it reads the url's from
<potatoes_> i have a peculiar problem, when I CHAGE an account do I have to reopen a new session before it takes affect?
<scottjl> potatoes_: what are you changing?
<potatoes_> scottj1: we have an amazon ami that we feed user data through
<potatoes_> security compliance requires the password is aged before we start up
<potatoes_> so we have two possibilities we set a new password, or we re-age the pw
<potatoes_> we choose to re-age the pw
<scottjl> potatoes_: so you're changing the account's password?
<potatoes_> but it won't work in the same session, the user-data script runs and If i open a new tab and connect as the user it works
<potatoes_> BUT
<potatoes_> if the same session continues it fails.
<potatoes_> i have to reopen the session in order to be able to login
<potatoes_> scottjl: no we are not changing the password, we are re-aging it so it's not expired.
<scottjl> potatoes_: WHERE are you changing this? an env variable? in a config file?
<potatoes_> scottjl: systemctl stop sshd.service ; chage -M -1 cloud-user ; systemctl start sshd.service
<potatoes_> scottjl: in user-data that you provide to Amazon as you boot up the image.
<V7> Hey all
<farhan> I can't make heads or tales of reprepro. Seemingly no guides work.
<scottjl> potatoes_: hmm. i would think that the age would already be in effect in your current session and not applied until a new session is started
<V7> I know the bug of wifi connection issue ( Dirver/Chipset rtl8821ae ) ... so
<V7> How to fix it ?
<V7> Please
<scottjl> potatoes_: that's handled by pam and only read when the session is started
<potatoes_> scottj1: that is really odd because it works in RedHat
<V7> WiFi connection just disconnects, but ... network manager says that connection exists ...
<potatoes_> scottj1: also I think user-data script gets run before the cloud-user event connects.
<scottjl> potatoes_: no idea what your u-d script or your c-u event are
<scottjl> potatoes_: you're asking about changes to the shadow file (where password age is kept) that's pretty instant.
<potatoes_> exactly
<potatoes_> <-- baffled
<scottjl> but i am guessing that value is only read once on login, not re-read when changed for an existing session
<khronosschoty> I was wondering if the ubuntu channel would be nice enough to ask what module or kernel stuff ubuntu has that allows tempatures to be read on, in this case, for example, a dell 15 5565.
<potatoes_> scottj1: I would assume that to be true also
<khronosschoty> nice enough to let me ask*
<scottjl> potatoes_: but i've never thought to test that before.
<potatoes_> heh
<potatoes_> i have and it does work if i relog
<potatoes_> odd that it works in redhat but not ubuntu
<scottjl> redhat != ubuntu
<potatoes_> i know :)
<potatoes_> i guess i'm just wondering what they do differently
<scottjl> pam configs?
<scottjl> that's the first place i'd look
<genii> khronosschoty: Perhaps look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<supremum> Any recomended irc gui for ubuntu. I tried xchat, but it crashed and had a non intuitive gui and some wierd buggy behaviour (seems like it adds a . to the end of the server adress).
<marcarrelus> @supremum I use HexChat
<khronosschoty> thank you genii
<nacc> supremum: xchat is dead (iirc), hexchat is the replacement
<khronosschoty> does anyone in here run ubuntu on a dell 15 5565 out of curisoity that would be willing to let me ask them some questions?
<supremum> ok. thanks. i'm glad it is dead. I remember it to be useful long time ago.
<fallentree> if it was useful, why are you glad it's dead?
<ioria> +1
<supremum> because now when I tried it, it didn't work.
<ioria> supremum, are you on trusty ?
<marcarrelus> Hey, does somebody know how you can flush DNS caches in 17.04? I tried "systemd-resolve --flush-caches" but the records keep getting resolved at localhost :p
<ioria> marcarrelus, have you seen this ? https://askubuntu.com/questions/906476/how-can-i-flush-the-dns-on-ubuntu-17-04-solved
<supremum> ioria: i'm on xenial
<fallentree> systemd-resolved is horribly broken. as you can see. try fully restarting the service
<ioria> !info xchat xenial
<ubottu> Package xchat does not exist in xenial
<ioria> supremum, so there is no xchat on xenial
<marcarrelus> @ioria yes, I got it from there :D
<marcarrelus> @fallentree Yes, I see what you mean, not my first troubles with it :p
<supremum> the strange thing was that when i tried to add mozilla irc server it didn't work to connect and it complaied that irc.mozilla.org.. didn't exist
<supremum> i don't know why it had two . there. looked like it automatically added a period to the server adress
<ppw> does anybody know why ubuntu will not give out any display with an hd6850 but works just fine with a hd4350?
<fallentree> marcarrelus: I have completely disabled it, masked it, and installed unbound. need to instruct NM to use unbound, and it JustWorks(tm)
<supremum> i'll try with hexchat
<curlyears> heigh hough
<curlyears> Say, where and what exactly would I look for to see if there are any 16.04LTS compatible drivers for my Gigabyte Radeon R7 250 graphics board?
<curlyears> It seems to be working adequately for text, and simple graphics (pitures and video clips on the WWW), but I want to be able to push it's limits sometimes
<ioria> ppw, because the second is supported, the first not, i guess
<ioria> curlyears, http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Driver-for-Linux-Release-Notes.aspx
<supremum> work with hexchat now. thanks.
<supremum> i have created a custom keyboard layout in osx with ukelele. how do I do the same things on ubuntu?
<ilyanov> which IRC client for linux is most like mirc?
<curlyears> *whew*   Well, thank you guys, your advice successfully lead to the functionoal installation of a recent driver for this Gigbyte Industries Radeon R7 250, with twoo whole gigs of RAM
<curlyears> ilyanov: to my knowledge, there is no linux mIRC equivalent.  I keep hoping someone will make sucgh a monster, but nothing s=o far, and my health won't allow me to undertake such a monumental task
<curlyears> one thing I do NOT like about mIRC is that it doesn't support clicking on a url that is sent in channel or in msg.
<curlyears> )-L
<curlyears> :(
<curlyears> anyhoo...thank you all, very much
<Sleaker> ilyanov: hexchat probably, though I prefer quassel.
<curlyears> *wow* for a channel with 1167 used synched, this channel is dead silent
<oerheks> not parsing an URL could be safe, but iirc MIRC allowes that while holding shift
<Sleaker> hexchat and quassel-irc are both graphical irc clients that support a myriad of mIRC-like features.
<curlyears> oerheks:  hold shift, you say?   I'll try that the next time I am stuck in a POS Winblows system
 * oerheks wonders why the ugly windows-mirc look
<oerheks> curlyears, same behaviour in hexchat
<curlyears> oerheks:   OK, thanks
<BluesKaj> quassel works ok , but it's "fugly"
<pavlos> curlyears: does this help ... http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Driver-for-Linux-Release-Notes.aspx
<pavlos> curlyears: seems you were sent this and were successful ... sry
<curlyears> s'OK, pavlov.  I appreceiate the kindness
<curlyears> I just supposed that obne of the ubuntu support web sites would have this, not the manufacturer, but I keep forgetting abouty how connected AMD stays with their users, and their consistent support of open source O/Ses
<curlyears> BCNU
<ilyanov> [16:04] <BluesKaj> quassel works ok , but it's "fugly"
<ilyanov> ive used it and yes it is
<ilyanov> XChat seems to have a package in centos
<jaith> I tried running apt-get update on an ubuntu 16.04.2 machine and got some errors complaining about missing sources ( https://paste.ubuntu.com/24919350/ ). I understand that repo isn't secure and am wondering how on earth it got there. This url appears to have nothing to do with ubuntu or canonical. Is issue a common problem?
<nacc> !ppa | jaith
<ubottu> jaith: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<nacc> jaith: you or someone who has root access to your system added those PPAs
<jaith> nacc: thank you (again!). am I correct in thinking that "apt-get install" of various packages would NOT do such a thing? I'm trying to rule out my own actions before I start checking with others
<alpacayourbags> hello
<krytarik> !xchat | ilyanov
<ubottu> ilyanov: xchat and xchat-gnome have not had stable releases in years. xchat was removed from Ubuntu for 16.04. Consider using hexchat instead, which is actively developed and available in 14.04 onwards.
<Sleaker> is there a place I can get updated udebs for building a new ISO?
<peacememories> hi everyone. i'm trying to set up bumblebee on someones laptop and running into a few problems
<peacememories> i remember this being a pretty straightforward process on fedora and arch, but ubuntu seems to have an... interesting package ecosystem when it comes to nvidia drivers
<peacememories> current state is that i deleted all the nvidia drivers because lightdm would not start anymore (i assume i have to blacklist them manually?)
<Bashing-om> peacememories: In ubuntu BumbleBee is depreciated in favor of nvidia-prime . If ya install the nvidia driver from repo, nvidia-prime is installed automagically .
<phos1> I have a system doing an SSH into my server. It is trying to CD to a different directory then starting but that’s not working. How can I allow it to change directories?
<nacc> jaith: that's correct
<nacc> jaith: well, it's possible for an untrusted package to add an apt repository, but it's unlikely
<raynold> ahh it's a wonderful day
<jaith> nacc: thank you so much. I've been looking into it and, although I'm not certain, i think that this repo might be for installing nova-agent-rc which is apparently for Rackspace to exercise control over the machine: https://developer.rackspace.com/docs/user-guides/infrastructure/cloud-config/compute/cloud-servers-product-concepts/nova-agent/
<jaith> nacc: I've contacted Rackspace tech support
<pavlos> phos1: hostA ssh's to your server as normal user? do they have a shell?
<phos1> pavlos: I am putting in commands into VSO for it to run, it’s going into that users root directory but for some reason telling to to CD it’s not changing. LS and Git and my other commands work but not CD
<oquidave>  hello, kinda confused here. How come when I symlink an php5-fpm in /etc/init.d to php-fpm, it doesn't work. Here's my output >> https://dpaste.de/cpN7#L2 . Am running on ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<pavlos> phos1: maybe that user does not have perms to cd into said dir
<phos1> pavlos: It does, I can connect in and use that account without an issue
<bootx> is it possible to restrict IPMI access configuration from being changed from OS? i.e. dell poweredge servers
<eelstrebor> i've been trying to install 16.04 on a asus rog lappy but the bootup keeps hanging - the only suggestion i've been able to find is to add noveau.modeset=0 to the bootup but the lappy still hangs
 * eelstrebor can't even boot to a knoppix cd or dvd or usb stick
<pavlos> phos1: cd is part of the shell, what shell are you using?
<phos1> pavlos: Not sure, How do I check? I am Ubuntu 14.04.5
<pavlos> phos1: ps will give you the shell, probably bash
<phos1> pavlos: I just changed fault login path in bashrc, it works for me using this account on login, but when I login and do ls thought the VSO tool it still shows default path to my user folder
<phos1> palvos: it says bash and the below that PS
<pavlos> phos1: I'm not familiar with the VSO tool, seems the login path for that user is not set
<eelstrebor> looks like i won't be taking this laptop on vacation
<phos1> palvos: I’m just trying to run commands through shell against a specific folder on the the server. It should be just standard shell commands
<pavlos> eelstrebor: https://jeremymdyson.wordpress.com/2016/04/27/ubuntugnome-16-04-on-asus-rog-gl552v/
<pavlos> phos1: echo $PATH and see if there is some error
<MrPunkin> Can anyone tell me how to install libgmp-dev on Ubuntu 10 Lucid?
<MrPunkin> I realize it is no longer supported, but I can’t for the life of me figure it out and it’s a server we still use.
<akik> MrPunkin: maybe you could find it on the installation iso. but the correct answer is re-install a current version of ubuntu
<minimec> MrPunkin: I totally agree with akik that you should get a current version of ubuntu. Yet there is a solution for your outdated version. Change all the repo urls in /etc/apt/sources.list to the 'old-releases' repos, like this (example) "deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid main restricted".
<minimec> Again... I suggest you should keep your servers up to date. So my suggestion above should only be a temporarily solution.
<MrPunkin> minimec: I tried that but still no luck, says it can’t find libgmp-dev package
<minimec> MrPunkin: You have to enable the 'deb-src' lines too...
<nacc> MrPunkin: it was called libgmp3-dev back then
<nacc> e.g. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gmp/2:4.3.2+dfsg-1ubuntu1
<MrPunkin> nacc: I’ll try that. Unfortunately I’m trying to use RVM for Ruby management and they are looking for libgmp-dev so I can’t force it with libgmp3-dev I don’t think.
<nacc> MrPunkin: you should seriously understand that everything we've been saying has been contrary to the real point. Your server is old, insecure and potentially dangerous to use. Upgrade now.
<MrPunkin> No I know this.
<nacc> MrPunkin: working around packaging dependencies is only the very beginning of potential issues...
<eelstrebor> pavlos, thanks - that worked - too bad there are so many compatibility issues
<Loshki> MrPunkin: what services is this steam-driven thing actually providing?
<eelstrebor> now i'm trying to find out why / is full
<MrPunkin> Loshki: It’s a few old Rails app servers that just serve a website with old versions of everything.
<minimec> MrPunkin: ... and forget my comment about 'deb-src'... You don't need them for '-dev' packages. ;)
<Loshki> MrPunkin: might actually be easier to upgrade to 14.04.5 and port the rails services in, than what you are proposing. With a better result, too.
<stoopkid> Hi, has anyone ever experienced a problem where a pc purchased from a place like best buy with the preconfigured windows package doesnt want to boot your ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> stoopkid: disabled secure boot and fast boot in the firmware ?
<minimec> stoopkid: https://www.google.ch/search?q=uefi+disable+secure+boot&ie=UTF-8&sa=Search&channel=fe&client=browser-ubuntu&hl=en&gws_rd=cr,ssl&ei=0_1KWeSmJsLaUdzvh4gG
<stoopkid> Disabling secure boot did the trick thank you!
<Bashing-om> stoopkid: Welcome to our world :)
<wedgie> Hello. Ubuntu 16.04. After updates a couple days ago many Unity keyboard shortcuts no longer work. For example, Ctrl+alt+<arrow> to move workspaces, or Windows+7 (on keypad) to move a window to upper left corner. Any suggestions?
<wedgie> holding the windows key still brings up the keyboard shortcuts window to display them...
<wedgie> err, ctrl+alt+7, not windows+7
<ycyclist> Say, I've been using at for some 20 years, but I'm running into a circumstance now where a very large program is running but now relaying its output to standard out.  Any idea what is going on?
<wedgie> ycyclist: you mean the command ''at''?
<ycyclist> Yes, I figured it out.
<ycyclist> I knew it did not accept anything but bourne shell when using the shell, but I forgot &> is a bash construct.
<ycyclist> So I fixed that, and I'm going.
<afidegnum> i have iptables and successfuly applied the rules but when i tried restartging it i have this error    Failed to restart iptables.service: Unit iptables.service not found   how can i fix it ?
<minimec> afidegnum: maybe try 'sudo systemctl restart ufw.service'. There is no iptables.service on my system either.
<pavlos> eelstrebor: sudo du / -d1 | sort -n should give you size of each dir
#ubuntu 2017-06-22
<om_henners> morning all - anyone else having issues with au.archive.ubuntu.com
<om_henners> ?
<Mathisen> seems down can even ping
<Mathisen> but why not just archive.ubuntu.com
<om_henners> closest mirror with standard install in the Aus region
<om_henners> simple enough to add the mirros to /etc/apt/sources.list though
<rolandbeowulf> So the archives down i guess?
<rolandbeowulf> just cp the origional sources.list into sources.list.bak then change sources.list to backup sources i guess
<om_henners> that’s the plan
<rolandbeowulf> what alternative sources are there for now?
<om_henners> more than anything I was just hoping that there was some page somewhere which had current archive health-checks
<rolandbeowulf> yeah that would be pretty useful
<rolandbeowulf> like a isitdownrightnow for package sources
<rolandbeowulf> I remember installing debian last year and one of the au sources gave me a ton of crap
<glitsj16> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<om_henners> yeah, exactly
<om_henners> glitsj16: thanks
<glitsj16> om_henners: yw, sorry for not adding any more written info
<om_henners> glitsj16: no worries - the list is handy
<glitsj16> om_henners: indeed it is
<Random1> hi, good evening folks :)
<uxfi> Random1  hi 8chanz?
<Random1> just wanted to get some advice from a simple lil question regarding installing ubuntu or a ubuntu variant (lubuntu) onto a tablet, which would have the best automatic driver support (touchscreen, etc.) for tablets or are they the same in that aspect / doesn't matter which ?
<minimec> Random1: Well... I hope the #channel will not crash after my post, but the Microsoft surface 2 pro seems to be a good device for Linux...
<Random1> yes it probably is
<rolandbeowulf> do you mean which distro or which hardware?
<Random1> distro
<Random1> distro for automatic driver support out of the box (touchscreen, etc.)
<Random1> or all the varients of ubuntu to the same out of the box for that pretty much?
<glitsj16> Random1: hi, they are similar as far as driver support goes.. i guess the specific tablet specs are more important to decide which flavor is best suited
<Random1> ok i couldn't find any info which distros had the most out of box driver support for tablets in general so i figured they might be mostly the same, thx
<rolandbeowulf> afaik all offshoots of ubuntu use its codebase, so i guess you'd just have to look at what version of vanilla ubuntu the distro you're looking at uses
<minimec> Random1: The problem with tablets is, that they normally are based on ARM architecture, which can be rather tricky... So you will probably have better chances of success with an intel based tablet.
<Random1> ah
<Random1> well in this case its a 64 bit intel i5
<Random1> so its much the same as desktop pc mostly
<Random1> even uses the intel processor based gpu
<Random1> so other than the touchscreen and hardware keyboard its nothing special
<Random1> but i see where ur coming from now
<lilym> can i just make the mail notification icon readthe message count in gmail
<lilym> without using thunderbird or geany
<minimec> lilym: You could write a script that checks for new messages and use 'notify-send' to get a notification. That would be my approach. There are some tutorials for gmail and bash. https://linuxconfig.org/check-your-gmail-inbox-for-new-emails-with-bash-script
<Mathisen> lilym, i can give you python script i use to check mail
<Mathisen> 2 sec
<Mathisen> lilym, https://ptpb.pw/OshT
<Mathisen> it shows notification on desktop
<Blue1> Hi,  I am having trouble exiting single user mode (init 1) on my 16.04 system.  rebooting, or setting the init level to 5 has no effect.  The system is dead.
<Mathisen> checking gmail with just curl wont work nowdays
<Mathisen> Oauth 2.0
<Mathisen> = nightmare
<Bashing-om> Blue1: systend run level 5 ' systemctl isolate graphical.target ' .
<rolandbeowulf> Ive tried compiling the commodore VICE emulator on ubuntu 17.04 but i dont get any sound + the error "Did not find any uss device"
<Ben64> rolandbeowulf: should check the help for the software
<lilym> hmmmmm
<lilym> i bet there's a thing i can install
<lilym> Anyone use an actual email client?
<lilym> I would usethunderbirdbutits conversation view is bad by default and the thread plugin is worse
<Blue1> Bashing-om: let me try that thanks
<rolandbeowulf> Ben64: yeah tried that, isn't much there just a list of commands for running the different emulators lol
<Ben64> i mean forums or other methods of getting support
<Bashing-om> Blue1: systemd run level 1 ' rescue.target ' .
<glitsj16> lilym: what ubuntu version are you on? there's a python package for trusty called gm-notify that integrates with unity.. worth a shot even on more recent ubuntu versions as it mainly depends on python2
<lilym> tight
<glitsj16> lilym: https://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/gm-notify
<lilym> unable to locate gm-notify oh well
<lilym> lol can i pip install gm-notify
<glitsj16> you'll need to download it from the above link and manually install the deb with sudo dpkg -i
<lilym> o
<lilym> ok thanks
<Ben64> bad idea if you're not on 14.04
<Blue1> Bashing-om: no that didn't work.  I am going to boot off an install disk, and check the file systems
<Bashing-om> Blue1: Maybe of guidance : ' man bootup ' .
<glitsj16> lilym: Ben64 has a good point, but there might be another alternative.. turns out gm-notify has a PPA supporting recent ubuntu versions, you might be better off trying that.. https://launchpad.net/~gm-notify-maintainers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Blue1> Bashing-om: nothing I have tried will exit single user mode on 16.04 I tried your earlier suggestions - but nope it's locked into single user mode.  init 5 starts the gui but then it drops back to single user mode
<Bashing-om> Blue1: What is the issue prompting to boot to run level 1 ? Maybe we need to back up and regroup .
<Blue1> Bashing-om: syslog shows an error message failed to create PolicyKit authority
<Bashing-om> Blue1: That might be toufg to track down . Anything in the boot log ' journalctl -b -0 ' ?
<Bashing-om> tough*
<iMadper> Hey All. I'm trying to build a ubuntu image for an arm64 server. (The host is arm64 server running xenial as well). However I hot `E: Invalid Release file, no entry for main/binary-arm64/Packages` when I run `lb build`.
<iMadper> I can't reproduce the same issue when I building a amd64 image.
<Blue1> Bashing-om: it can't find jounralctl and if I search for it using apt-cache there is nothing to install
<iMadper> I manually checked the release file and i'm pretty sure that there is a `main/binary-arm64/Packages` inside...
<Blue1> journalctl
<Bashing-om> Blue1: Huh ? .. what dustro and release is this ? "journalctl" is a part of systemd .
<Blue1> Bashing-om: yup, but it's not there.  any way I manually looked at the boot log, and it is a zero length file.
<arooni> trying to solve this 'Connection Failed: blueman.bluez.errors.DBusFailedError: Protocol not available' in bluez on ubuntu 16.04 when i try to connect to my echo dot via my t420 laptop... ideas?
<Bashing-om> Blue1: Sorry, I do not know what to say in this event .
<Blue1> Bashing-om: problem solved - it seemed it was having issues doing an nfs mount -- I removed the nfs from /etc/fstab and I am back up and running
<Bashing-om> Blue1: You do good work :)
<arooni> can anyone help me getting bluetooth working on ubuntu 16.04?  it was working fine on my t420 before i ran  sudo apt-get purge blueman bluez-utils bluez bluetooth ;; now even after reinstalling i see 'no bluetooth found ; plug in a dongle to use bluetooth'
<CuChulaind> unzip that firewall it's upgrade time son: https://ibb.co/kod0YQ
<frezy> hi, ive installed the postgresql packet but dont have a postgres cli... any idea whats going on?
<bumblefuzz> if I'm ssh'd into another ubuntu machine, how do I play vlc videos on the remote machine using the cli?
<hipp> bumblefuzz: nvlc
<hipp> need the -Y switch on ssh session
<bumblefuzz> sudo apt install nvlc?
<hipp> comes with vlc
<hipp> man nvlc
<bumblefuzz> got it
<bumblefuzz> ok
<bumblefuzz> that's almost what I need
<bumblefuzz> but in reverse
<bumblefuzz> that played on my local screen
<bumblefuzz> not on the server screen
<bumblefuzz> what are the different vlc, qvlc, svlc, nvlc, rvlc, cvlc?
<SchrodingersScat> !info mpv | bumblefuzz
<ubottu> bumblefuzz: mpv (source: mpv): video player based on MPlayer/mplayer2. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.24.0-1 (zesty), package size 911 kB, installed size 2283 kB
<bumblefuzz> ok, that's great
<bumblefuzz> it does the same thing
<bumblefuzz> how do I get the movie to play on the server screen
<bumblefuzz> not my local creen
<bumblefuzz> screen*
<bumblefuzz> ???
<ilyanov> hgghgh
<uxfi> hello
<vixivtech> I have an ubuntu 14.04 server running a framework that specifically needs php 5, I have everything installed but I can not find php-mod-mbstring
<stranglerfish> hey, probs not the best place but i'm having trouble finding resources to ask: anyone know how i can get league of legends running on ubuntu 16.04?
<vixivtech> should be sudo apt-get install php5-mbstring
<vixivtech> but sudo apt-cache search mbstring comes up with no mbstring
<hateball> !appdb | stranglerfish
<ubottu> stranglerfish: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<vixivtech> running PHP 5.5.9-1ubuntu4.21
<hateball> stranglerfish: iirc Lutris has a script for LoL
<oerheks> php-mod-mbstring is part of libapache2-mod-php5 > https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.21
<vixivtech> so why is the mbstring.so missing lol
<vixivtech> that's already installed
<vixivtech> libapache2-mod-php5 is already the newest version.
<vixivtech> no mbstring.so on the entire system searching from /
<oerheks> this page points to php7.0-mbstring https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial-updates/php-mbstring
<vixivtech> can't use php7 for this framework
<vixivtech> plus, ubuntu 14.04 is the latest LTS that runs PHP5 hence why I'm running it
<vixivtech> and by all rights it should be in libapache2-mod-php5
<vixivtech> this is obviously a package maintainer issue
<Ben64> it looks like it does
<Mehrzad> Hi
<Mehrzad> No programs in ubuntu works
<Mehrzad> Clion shows the error: log path '/home/mehr/.clion10......' is inaccebile
<Mehrzad> Opera error, cant open user profile directory
<Mehrzad> Staruml is closed once it is opened
<Mehrzad> Whats wrong?
<Mehrzad> My first guess is the disk is full
<Mehrzad> I dunno what to do about it
<Mehrzad> Weird, no diskfull warning
<oerheks> 'clion' not working, opera not working, starUML ... all not in our repositories...
<stranglerfish> i think i actually got it using: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-int4LuRxRU
<stranglerfish> it's installed and patching, which is further than i've gotten in the past
<geirha> oerheks: sounds like you don't have write permission to your home directory
<geirha> or maybe you lack execute permission
<oerheks> geirha, that was in reaction to Mehrzad, but he left
<oerheks> yes, could well be, opera profile issues gives that answer often
<geirha> oerheks: Are you able to login it at a virtual console (Ctrl+Alt+F1)?
<oerheks> geirha, it was not my issue ...
<hateball> :>
<geirha> well we need some way to look at the permissions. You said no programs work, but there's a chance a vritual console lets you log in
<oerheks> we'll do that, if Mehrzad comes back
<geirha> oerheks: oh sorry, I'm slow today
<geirha> *coffee*
<geirha> weechat coloured you with the same colour
 * oerheks passes a double-sized-genii-mug
<codecutter> i have neo4j listening on port localhost:7474, i've checked the service is running but if i try to connect i get connection refused?
<codecutter> curl http://localhost:7474
<codecutter> curl: (7) Failed to connect to localhost port 7474: Connection refused
<jink> Apparently, it's not running.
<jink> netstat -plnt
<codecutter> https://pastebin.com/YuKNGh7K
<oerheks> service neo4j-service status
<codecutter> https://pastebin.com/YAavktbH
<codecutter> The neo4j-service service is no longer created in the Neo4j 3.0 Debian package. Instead there is a symlink to the neo4j binary in /usr/local/bin so you can simply use neo4j start, neo4j stop and neo4j restart to start and stop Neo4j. - https://stackoverflow.com/questions/37872603/neo4j-server-properties-missing-and-unable-to-start-neo4j
<codecutter> https://pastebin.com/5cUp5uM3
<oerheks> maybe this 14.04 tutor is a help, http://www.codiply.com/blog/standalone-neo4j-server-setup-on-ubuntu-14-04/ with the part >> sudo nano /etc/neo4j/neo4j-server.properties
<codecutter> i'm in ubuntu 16.*
<codecutter> on*
<codecutter> its not a external connection. I'm issuing these commands via ssl connection into the server
<NilsFR13> hi !
<NilsFR13> I need some help to diagnose a DHCP issue
<NilsFR13> first, a MS computer works well on Ethernet wire, Ubuntu works well for wifi IPv4
<NilsFR13> I would like a wired IPv4 connexion, which does not work
<hateball> NilsFR13: what is the name of your ethernet interface?
<NilsFR13> I had disable IPv6 in network manager and in /etc/sysctl.conf, as IPv6 address was set automatically by DHCP, I want an IPv4 address
<NilsFR13> hateball: enp0s25
<hateball> NilsFR13: "ethtool enp0s25" does it say link detected?
<cbauer> is there a console only/net edition to get as a livecd/iso?
<cbauer> to boot from
<ducasse> !mini | cbauer
<ubottu> cbauer: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<NilsFR13> hateball: => link detected : yes
<ducasse> cbauer: afaik the mini iso does not support uefi out of the box, though.
<NilsFR13> hateball: and other information ...
<cbauer> that's a nogo then
<hateball> NilsFR13: and ifconfig, that shows no IP for that device?
<codecutter> di i need to reload anything after editing /etc/init.d/neo4j?
<ducasse> cbauer: i haven't got it her atm, but iirc there is an efi directory there that just needs to be moved to the root. you could try that.
<ducasse> *got it here
<cbauer> currently looking into https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/UEFI-and-BIOS/stable-alternative
<NilsFR13> hateball: yes no IP for enp0s25
<hateball> NilsFR13: and if you do "sudo dhclient enp0s25" ?
<cbauer> I'm intersted in dd_text_16.04-UEFI-n-BIOS_2017-05-07_intel-4-pendrive-7.8GB.img.xz  mentioned on that page, see it nowhere linked though
<NilsFR13> hateball: and dhclient does not work, I do not want to re run it until you ask, dhclient run without stopping, or give an RFkill error or something like that, I do not remember
<hateball> NilsFR13: but dhclient should give you some output, that it querys for dhcp lease
<NilsFR13> hateball:  dhclient enp0s25 does not stop
<cbauer> is there no ready downloadable iso I can install ubuntu in UEFI mode from and get a console only/no-DE installation?
<NilsFR13> hateball: no anwser, no prompt
<ducasse> cbauer: try the lubuntu 'alternate' image, or the server image
<cbauer> currently looking for ubuntu server and how to install a console-only version, not having much luck though
<NilsFR13> hateball: for network manager, it is set as running for network and stopped for wifi, and wifi switch is off
<NilsFR13> hateball: RJ45 link LED is on and traffic LED is blinking
<ducasse> cbauer: it's pretty easy to install, covered in the server guide. it will install some server-related packages you may not need, the lubuntu alternate won't do that.
<cbauer> just need opencl/cuda support
<NilsFR13> hateball: dhclient finished and gave and IPv4, but is was soooo long !, I saw enp0s25 in network manager, I clicked on it, and ... it restarted to get an IPv4 address, I am waiting ...
<NilsFR13> hateball: any idea why it is so long ?
<hateball> NilsFR13: what chipset is this?
<NilsFR13> hateball: lspci ?
<hateball> NilsFR13: also by default dhclient gives no feedback, it needs... -v flag I think
<hateball> NilsFR13: yep, lspci
<NilsFR13> hateball:  ok
<NilsFR13> hateball: network manager finished and was not able to get an IPv4 address
<NilsFR13> hateball: Intel 82567LM
<hateball> NilsFR13: were you on 16.04 or 17.04 ?
<NilsFR13> hateball: dhclient says : DHCPDISCOVER on enp0S25 to 255.255.255.255, is this 255.255.255.255 normal ?
<NilsFR13> hateball: port 67
<NilsFR13> hateball: 16 LTS
<hateball> NilsFR13: yes that is the broadcast address
<NilsFR13> hateball: ok
<hateball> NilsFR13: basically it just asks anyone on the network, hello can you offer me a dhcp IP?
<NilsFR13> hateball: ok
<hateball> NilsFR13: if you run "lspci -k" which module is used for the card? e1000?
<NilsFR13> hateball: Kernel driver in use : e1000e , Kernel modules : e1000e
<hateball> NilsFR13: and you say the same hardware works if you boot Windows?
<hateball> NilsFR13: are you connecting it to a home router, or what type of equipment in the other end?
<NilsFR13> hateball: no, an other MS computer works, I cannot boot Windows on this computer, and, on this computer, same issue with Kubuntu Live CD, this computer is 32 bits, this computer is running Lubuntu
<hateball> NilsFR13: ah right
<NilsFR13> hateball: it is at work, with HP swich connexion
<hateball> NilsFR13: tried a different cable?
<hateball> Link can be detected even with a busted cable, but it may not work properly. You never know
<NilsFR13> hateball: juste change cable, runned dhclient, still waiting ...
<hateball> NilsFR13: well if all things worked properly it should have fetched a new IP soon as it detected link up
<hateball> oops
<mac_nibblet> Heya, Does anyone have QC35 and Ubuntu with mic working properly ?
<hateball> NilsFr13: if this is at work, are you sure there are not things like MAC address controls and such in place?
<hateball> or 802.1x and so on
<NilsFr13> hateball: freenode bugged, i could not tab your name, refresh page and lost lines ... (newbie !) , tab works now
<NilsFr13> hateball: I not sure, but it does not look like there is an MAC@ address control
<NilsFr13> hateball: what I can do, is boot on Kubuntu live CD on the MS computer, wait ...
<minimec> mac_nibblet: that seems to be a good starting point... https://askubuntu.com/a/833323
<hateball> NilsFr13: Suppose you could
<hateball> NilsFr13: You could also try booting 17.04 on the problematic machine, if it's a kernel/driver issue... but Intel things are generally as well supported as they come
<hateball> and it's not exactly a brand new chipset either
<mac_nibblet> minimec, already done that, but still have problems
<NilsFr13> hateball: ok for U17
<cbauer> ducasse: does lubuntu include a DE?
<cbauer> the alternate iso that is
<oerheks> the alternate or better said mini iso gives a choise of desktops.
<cbauer> at which point?
<cbauer> it's currently at "select and install software and runs just through
<oerheks> during install.
<oerheks> err alternate iso is not Lubuntu
<cbauer> this is what I downloaded http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/yakkety/release/lubuntu-16.10-alternate-amd64.iso
<oerheks> oh, that is for computers with small amount of ram
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Alternate_ISO
<cbauer> as long as it doesn't have a DE i'ts fine
<oerheks> Lubuntu has a DE
<cbauer> >,>
<oerheks> but if you want to play with cuda, use the server iso, no de, plain basicly the kernel & tools.
<cbauer> link?
<cbauer> don't wanna grab the wrong iso again
<cbauer> need UEFI and 64 bit though
<oerheks> grab the amd64 version from the server page
<cbauer> http://releases.ubuntu.com/17.04/ubuntu-17.04-server-amd64.iso ?
<oerheks> or maybe cuda requires a DE
<cbauer> way would it?
<oerheks> the nvidia driver would pull a desktop in, i guess
<cbauer> as long as the proper driver is loaded for the GPU, no xorg server should be needed to get installed
<cbauer> or started
<NilsFr13> hateball: the MS computer to test with Kubuntu Live CD is still shutting  down ... I love soooo much MS !
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<hateball> NilsFr13: Haha :)
<cbauer> can I tell ubuntu to use a serial console for tty instead of trying to use a display? cause I'm getting "no suitable video mode found", "booting in blind mode" on that console if there's no display, and if there is a display I get nothing on console
<Ermin> Hello
<NilsFr13> hateball: MAC@ of Ubuntu computer is shown on switch manager, but no much information
<NilsFr13> hateball: MS computer still shutting down ! yeahaaa
<Ermin> ![enter image description here](https://i.stack.imgur.com/EZfdc.jpg)![enter image description here](https://i.stack.imgur.com/XBmOJ.jpg)
<ubottu> Ermin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ermin> I installed kali linux and made some updation .after that whenever I tries to boot the system it shows couldn't right bytes broken pipes.i used recovery mode in Ubuntu and check the history log whether I have to install any removed file .but when I used "sudo -H vedi /var/log/history.log "command it display as in the image i attached above as a lin
<Ermin> k.pls any one help me to find a solution
<oerheks> Ermin, find the kali channel for support
<oerheks> !kali
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<TalkingHead> Hello, I have a dual monitor rig, and want to set a specific wallpaper for each monitor in Ubuntu 17.04 in unity
<TalkingHead> But there is no clear way to do so
<graingert> anyone know a quick minimal dep solution to install a package version range?
<graingert> eg you can install python3=3.5.3-1
<graingert> but I want something like apt install python3>=3.5
<TalkingHead> Ill just install nitrogen and call it good
<TalkingHead> If there was a way it'd probably be obvious
<minimec> TalkingHead: Take the two images you want to use and fit them exactly to the size of the given screen, and then merge them to one file like 'convert -append image1.jpg image2.jpg my-wallpaper.jpg'
<NilsFr13> hateball: same issue with MS computer booted on Lubuntu 16 LTS 32 bits
<hateball> NilsFr13: does that have the same type of hardware?
<hateball> NilsFr13: lspci
<NilsFr13> hateball: no, Realtek RTL8111/8168/8411
<hateball> NilsFr13: Interesting
<hateball> NilsFr13: Are you the IT dept?
<hateball> NilsFr13: I mean, do you know if there are any network access policies in place?
<NilsFr13> hateball: yes I am, but, new in this company, and old IT people are gone, so, not so easy to find out about it, but I do not think there is a network policy, and this computer works running MS Win
<barq> My machine shuts down every night on its own and I am clueless why it is doing this. It never did this in the weeks before. Any ideas or ideas how I can find out why?
<hateball> NilsFr13: Well sure, but it is possible the network enforces 802.1x and maybe the windows machines have a certificate or something that grants them access to the network
<hateball> NilsFr13: hence me asking :D
<hateball> NilsFr13: because both those chipsets are well supported in the kernel and should have no problems
<barq> I am running Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<NilsFr13> hateball: huuum, you're right !, I do not know 802.1x ?, where should I look for it ? => switches ?, I know we have to add a certificate to Firefox, but this is not related to IP addressing ?
<NilsFr13> hateball: ok for chipsets
<hateball> NilsFr13: that's probably due to SSL inspection when you browse
<NilsFr13> hateball: yes I think you are right about this
<hateball> Which is creepy. I don't even employ such tactics at my place of work. But that's another discussion :p
<NilsFr13> hateball: so no link with IP addressing
<hateball> NilsFr13: Nope
<hateball> NilsFr13: well, you'd see in the switches config if they use 802.1x, and then you likely have some central server or device that handles the auth
<NilsFr13> hateball: I need to quit few minutes, time to buy a sandwich and tobacco !, be back soon ...
<NilsFr13> hateball: ok, I will have a look ...
<NilsFr13> hateball: as I do not have as much time as I want to setup this computer, I think I will have to set it up with MS, sooo bad ! - And as I want to move all "infrastructure" (do not know english word) to Linux, I will be back with this issue soon or later ...
<Tim_tim> ubuntu 16.04. has experienced an internal error /sbin/plymouthd. what helps?
<NilsFr13> hateball: I live ... and be back ..., first I have to look for auth, switches, servers ..., maybe I might send an email to the IT person who were here before
<hateball> NilsFr13: what you can do is run wireshark also
<hateball> NilsFr13: that should tell you if you get rejected for not authing to 802.1x (radius)
<hateball> NilsFr13: but if you are going to admin the network, it is probably good to know how it is setup :p
<ducasse> cbauer: the lubuntu alternate image lets you select whether or not to install a desktop, it's one of the last steps.
<alexxey> At present how many packages are there in official ubuntu repository?
<alexxey> Could anybody with synaptic package manager take a look?
<alexxey> Thanks!
<oerheks> alexxey, that is not to answer, depending on what ubuntu version, archtecture and enabled repositories.
<oerheks> * there is more than one
<alexxey> Well, thanks, I think in recent releases the number of packages stays close
<alexxey> And I mean enable all 4 repos: main restricted universe multiverse
<alexxey> Thanks!
<alexxey> This is very easy to look up in synaptic package manager. But right now I don't have Ubuntu installed.
<ducasse> which version and architecture?
<oerheks> don't click this, your browser will be occupied for an hour or so ... https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/allpackages
<oerheks> say 50.000+
<alexxey> ducasse, Thanks, I don't mean to specify a specific version/arch, just any version/arch you happen to be using.
<minimec> alexxey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24924230/
<ducasse> in that case, >55000
<alexxey> oerheks, Right now I'm sitting in front of a debian machine which says 51974, but I guess the number with Ubuntu should be much largert
<minimec> alexxey: See lives 49-50
<minimec> alexxey: sorry ... 43-50
<alexxey> minimec, Thanks, what command are you using? Havn't see that before.
<minimec> alexxey: https://askubuntu.com/a/120638
<alexxey> minimec, many thanks.
<ducasse> or just 'apt list | wc -l', and subtract one.
<alexxey> ducasse, That's a neat command. Thanks!
<NilsFr13> hateball: yes, thanks
<pynthon> Hello, I try to install firejail on my ubuntu using: https://launchpad.net/~deki/+archive/ubuntu/firejail
<pynthon> When I do sudo add-apt-repository ppa:deki/firejail it works fine. But when I later do sudo apt-get upgrade I get the following error: W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/deki/firejail/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<pynthon> Therefore when I do sudo apt-get install firejail it cant be found
<pynthon> or is unable to locatie the package
<alexxey> This PPA does not support 14.04
<pynthon> Ahhh, that explains a lot :p
<alexxey> Minimum required: 15.10
<alexxey> See the PPA page for detailed info
<pynthon> alexxey: You see that because of the: 0.9.40-1~0ubuntu15.10.0 ?
<alexxey> pynthon, Yeah, it seems there is no package for 14.04 (trysty)
<alexxey> s/trysty/trusty
<pynthon> alexxey: Ah thanks, I will have to upgrade then ;p. Thanks a lot!
<alexxey> pynthon, I haven't done more research, but I guess there should be a way to install firejail on 14.04
<pynthon> alexxey: I will check that out first ty!
<alexxey> pynthon, :-)
<sirius0503> hey, I needed help with installing ubuntu 14.04.5  with the partitioning part, I have read about it at askubuntu.com but, the opinions seem varied on what type of partition to use and about the efi and boot partition part
<scottjl> you're going to find plenty of varied opinions on here too
<SchrodingersScat> doesn't efi vary between machines as well? ymmv, etc.
<SchrodingersScat> oh, i suppose not the partition part
<barq> Is it normal for Ubuntu to react to sleep requests via network?
<sirius0503> @SchrodingersScat: at some places people say to just add partitions for just the root directory and swap area ,and at some they say hey , you need to have a boot partition or an efi partition
<sirius0503> I am somewhat confused
<sirius0503> @scottjl: I am particularly confused about whether my root & swap partitions should be logical partitions or primary partitions
<SchrodingersScat> I use fde so I normally let it decide that :/
<scottjl> sirius0503: if you're making a separate boot (which I don't recommend) then only boot needs to be primary, root and swap can be logical.
<scottjl> sirius0503: if you're folding /boot into /root then it should be primary
<sirius0503> scottjl: how am i supposed to make boot or efi partition,since when i previously installed ubuntu , i ended up with ubuntu in the legacy mode and windows on uefi mode
<scottjl> sirius0503: can't help you with that. i don't use efi, more trouble than it's worth imho
<sirius0503> scottjl: so should i make a boot partition in legacy mode, I don't have any annoyance with switching to legacy or uefi
<scottjl> you're asking my opinion? yes. but as i said earlier, you'll get lots of varied opinions on that subject in here.
<ImQ009> What are the currently recommended means of directory encryption?
<sirius0503> scottjl: well :D , thanks for your opinion will try that !
<scottjl> sirius0503: what i do on my servers, 32G / primary partition, no separate /boot. swap as needed.
<scottjl> all data/apps go into separate partitions.
<scottjl> your needs may vary
<sirius0503> scottjl: i also read on the ubuntu wiki that a separate boot is not recommended, but then what will happen in that case? I am a novice, so sorry if the question is a bit stupid
<scottjl> if you don't make a separate /boot it is simply part of /root
<scottjl> separate /boot is a holdover from old bios that couldn't boot a partition that was placed over the 2G limit. so you always made sure it was first.
<scottjl> modern bios this isn't an issue
<sirius0503> scottjl:thanks, for the answer :)
<pthomas> hello, I've been testing out a 4.11 kernel, and every day the lock screen won't respond I do a "sudo service lightdm restart" from a ssh session, and everything is fine again
<scottjl> i generally don't recommend / in a lvm because then you have to make sure you have lvm modules in your kernel for them to boot
<scottjl> i have a co-worker who disagrees and does it, then has to spend time hacking up initrd when it builds without the proper modules.
<pthomas> I've looked through journalctl, and nothing jumps out
<pthomas> the lock screen won't respond to the keyboard, but the mouse still works
<day1000> Anyone utilizing MaaS and Juju that can provide help? I am unable to conjure-up landscape, and continue to hit this issue (https://pastebin.com/WZKHVDFK).
<ducasse> day1000: try #ubuntu-server
<koolfy> hello, I have a quick question about apt, in particular an error I'm seeing when adding a stretch repository to the sources and running apt update
<koolfy> E: Failed to fetch http://mirror.nl.leaseweb.net/debian/dists/stretch/main/i18n/Translation-en  BZ2_bzread: /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/mirror.nl.leaseweb.net_debian_dists_stretch_main_i18n_Translation-en.bz2 Read error (-5: DATA_ERROR_MAGIC)
<koolfy> I get this and it appears that /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/mirror.nl.leaseweb.net_debian_dists_stretch_main_i18n_Translation-en.bz2 is actually a symlink to its plaintext uncompressed counterpart located at /var/lib/apt/lists/mirror.nl.leaseweb.net_debian_dists_stretch_main_i18n_Translation-en
<koolfy> so not a bz2 file, so kaboom
<pthomas> anyone know what application the lock screen is? Or where it would log to?
<Abbott> I'm trying to install this driver: http://www.ftdichip.com/Drivers/VCP.htm on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS using gcc 4.6.3 but I keep getting errors no matter how many lines I edit in an attempt to fix Rules.make
<Abbott> so I think I'm just missing something simple
<Abbott> is there some special way I'm supposed to compile other than just running `make`? Do I definitely need to edit Rules.make?
<geirha> !12.04 | Abbott
<ubottu> Abbott: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) was the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 28th 2017. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2017-April/003833.html for more information
<ExoUNX> all while 16.04 feels outdated lol
<Abbott> right, I can't alter this system much though, as it's a machine at my place of work
<Abbott> surely this problem could be addressed independent of what version of Ubuntu I'm running, right?
<_boreeas_> Hi, I'm having issues with preseeding a 17.04 ppc installation
<_boreeas_> The keyboard layout is not configured correctly (with either 'keyboard-configuration/layoutcode' or 'keyboard-configuration/xkb-keymap'), the root password is not set as expected and neither tasksel nor pkgsel install the requested packages
<DArqueBishop> Abbott: It's well past time to have that machine upgraded or replaced.
<DArqueBishop> 12.04 is no longer supported, so it's out of any sort of security/financial compliance.
<Callek> is there a way to convince `head` `tail` `less` etc to "keep" TERM colors?  (alternatively is there a way to convince programs that I want term colors when piping ... e.g. `hg diff | head` )
 * Callek can't find a good answer elsewhere without a LOT of noise in my results
<scottjl> Callek: less -R
<tr4ck3r>  /ignore -channels * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS TOPICS MODES
<elbrinke> hello, can anyone please help me with the following:
<elbrinke> I'm trying to install nfs-kernel-server on an ubuntu lxd container...
<elbrinke> But i get an error: "Jun 22 14:38:31 FOG systemd[1]: Dependency failed for NFS server and services.
<elbrinke> Jun 22 14:38:31 FOG systemd[1]: nfs-server.service: Job nfs-server.service/start failed with result 'dependency'.
<Kristjan55555> Hello! Hot 33 year old male from viljandi, estonia searching for wife, send me your cunt pictures first! Tel 37253902210 email:  kristjan55555@mail.ee. I am waiting.....
<Kristjan55555> Hello! Hot 33 year old male from viljandi, estonia searching for wife, send me your cunt pictures first! Tel 37253902210 email:  kristjan55555@mail.ee. I am waiting.....
<scottjl> yeahhhh. i think you're in the wrong place for that
<BluesKaj> he was in debian yesterday obviously doesn't know the diff between male and female
<scottjl> you're saying there are no females in here?
<SchrodingersScat> he's gone, it's over, best to move on and ignore it
<BluesKaj> scottjl,, just read it again, English isn't his native lingo
<Exterminador> hello guys.. i don't know if this is the best place, but i'm trying to use sftp via command line to automate some tasks.. the problem, is that the login requests me to input a password.. how can i automte that?
<SchrodingersScat> Exterminador: you can maybe use keys.  ssh-keygen then ssh-copy-id username@server
<Exterminador> SchrodingersScat: thanks!!! :D
<SchrodingersScat> Exterminador: welcome, feel free to ask if you have further questions.
<sachina> Hello, I am using i3-wm. I often switch keyboard layout from English to Nepali. I somehow managed to show en-ne(english, nepali) on top bar of i3wm. It gone now. How do I get it back?
<Exterminador> that's so friggin cool!! :D now i justo do ssh user@host and instant login
<Exterminador> and if i want to remove that specific key?
<sachina> guess that is in .ssh *.pub.
<scottjl> if you mean from the other end, edit .ssh/authorized_keys
<Exterminador> oh, yes..
<Exterminador> if i removed the key from the end user, puff, access revoked
<scottjl> correct
<nedal_> Hello, I'm trying to install apache pig on my PC, I've done all steps in the documentation, but when I execute a pig command, I got this message: The program 'pig' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install bsdgames. Any clues ?
<SchrodingersScat> what is apache pig?
<nedal_> SchrodingersScat, it's a Hadoop framework
<nacc> nedal_: i doubt apache pig is a command to run
<nacc> nedal_: was it an ubuntu package?
<scottjl> gawd i hated installing hadoop
<nedal_> nacc, 'pig' is the command with options
<scottjl> was such a mess.
<nedal_> scottjl, I can imagine !
<scottjl> had to set up a 6 node cluster for a POC. pig. hive. zookeeper. the works.
<scottjl> nedal_:  is pig in your path?
<SchrodingersScat> nedal_: idk if there's a package for this, http://www-us.apache.org/dist/pig/pig-0.17.0/
<oerheks> and what tutorial do you follow? all 10 tutorials give an other download adrss like  http://www-us.apache.org/dist/pig/pig-0.16.0/pig-0.16.0.tar.gz or
<scottjl> nedal_: i had it installed in /usr/local/pig-version.version.version and you have to have it in your path
<nacc> nedal_: i assume path issue as scottjl said
<nedal_> scottjl, I have the path set
<scottjl> nedal_: type: which pig
<nedal_> scottjl, pig pig-0.17.0
<nedal_> SchrodingersScat, this is the package that I ve installed
<nedal_> nacc, scottjl how do I fix this path problem ?
<jaydemir> anyone here using AMD graphics? What drivers you using?
<nacc> nedal_: what path problem? the above output "pig pig-0.17.0" is not the standard output of `which pgi`
<nedal_> nacc,  the output of which pig is empty
<nacc> nedal_: then it's *not* in your path
<nacc> nedal_: where did it get installed?
<baldpope> on ubuntu 16.04.2 lts - how do I install samba 4.6.x ? instead of the repo default 4.3.11?
<oerheks> jaydemir,  as of 16.04, the openradeon or open amd-gpu/amdgpu-pro
<nacc> baldpope: you don't, officially, you can build from source, or use a ppa, though
<nedal_> nacc, on /usr/local/pig
<nacc> nedal_: /usr/local/ (rather than /usr/local/bin) is rather non-standard, but you'll need to add it to PATH then
<scottjl> hadoop it's generally a good idea not to use the packages. they just aren't up-to-date :-(
<nacc> nedal_: so `PATH=/usr/local/pig:$PATH which pig`
<oerheks> baldpope, build yourself? or find a ppa, but the known ppa is dead https://launchpad.net/~samba-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<SchrodingersScat> nacc: are you including which pig into path?
<nacc> SchrodingersScat: sanity check that hte bin is in that path
<nacc> SchrodingersScat: as it might be /usr/local/pig/bin ... or something
<SchrodingersScat> `PATH=/usr/local/pig:$PATH ; which pig`
<nacc> SchrodingersScat: it works in the context of a command too
<nacc> SchrodingersScat: your version changes PATH for the shell
<nacc> in any case, nedal_, you didn't follow the instructions completely
<nacc> specificially 'download pig step 3'
<nedal_> nacc, well, as far as I know, I ve done exactelly what I m supposed to do, but might done something wrong
<nacc> nedal_: did you do step 3?
<kalcso> Hi there, How can I use tor for all of my apps? Network proxy doesn't work.
<nedal_> nacc, what is step 3 ?
<nedal_> nacc, I've done all the steps as described
<nacc> nedal_: you never told us which tutorial you used: http://pig.apache.org/docs/r0.17.0/start.html#download
<nedal_> nacc, here is the tutorial that I used, I https://www.tutorialspoint.com/apache_pig/apache_pig_installation.htm
<nacc> nedal_: ok, that tutorial seems ... unnecessary, but hwatever. "Configure Apache Pig, .bashrc section"
<nedal_> nacc, when I ve set up the path as your tuto said, the output of 'which pig' is /usr/local/pig/pig-0.17.0/bin//pig ... it s okey.
<nedal_> nacc, but when I try something like 'pig -help' I get  'Cannot locate pig.jar. do 'ant jar', and try again'
<nedal_> should I execute  'ant jar' as a command ?
<nacc> nedal_: you shouldn't mix tutorials. If you followed the tutorial you did, run it the way they suggest.
<nacc> nedal_: but note that you have to follow their hadoop and java setups as well
<baldpope> nacc or oerheks - any idea why samba was abandoned? or hasn't been updated from the 4.3 to the 4.6 branches?
<nacc> baldpope: ... what?
<nacc> !latest | baldpope
<ubottu> baldpope: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<nacc> baldpope: 'abandoned' is a strong word to use
<baldpope> nacc: abandoned might be strong - but if 4.3.11 is the latest available in the repo, it's over a year old
<nacc> baldpope: ... so?
<baldpope> excuse me - almost a year
<baldpope> several security fixes have come out for that
<nacc> baldpope: did you read the faq?
<nacc> baldpope: and the security team has provided those with backports, then
<nacc> baldpope: 4.3.11 being the upstream base does not mean it's unmodified in ubuntu
<jhutchins_wk> baldpope: Simply comparing major version numbers doesn't tell you whether security patches have been applied.
<baldpope> thats true, is there a method to confirm patches have been backported?
<jhutchins_wk> We're having to deal with a security team that doesn't understand that concept.
<baldpope> otherwise, you're just asking me to trust they have been
<jhutchins_wk> baldpope: Yes.  Look at the list of CVE responses on Ubuntu's web site.
<jhutchins_wk> baldpope: If you're serious about monitoring those, subscribe to the security announce mailing list and read the traffic.
<nacc> jhutchins_wk: what concept?
<jhutchins_wk> baldpope: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/
<baldpope> ty jhutchins_wk - also just found this - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/samba/+changelog
<jhutchins_wk> nacc: The concept that most distros maintain the base release of important patches by backporting and applying security patches from newer upstream versions.
<nacc> jhutchins_wk: and the ubuntu security team doesn't understand this? or were you referring to someone else with 'a security team'?
<jhutchins_wk> nacc: For example backporting security fixes from PHP7 to PHP5 so as not to break compatibility.
<jhutchins_wk> No, security team for one of the branches of the company I work for.
<Poster> A lot of security scanners only look at major version numbers
<baldpope> nacc: I'm assuming he meant internal
<nacc> jhutchins_wk: ah ok :)
<baldpope> Poster: agreed - and explaining that to even non-technical compliance people is a PITA
<Poster> When the vendor releases an advisory and says you have to be at 1.2.3 to be patched, Ubuntu and other LTS type distributions will take the patch that resolves the issue and apply it to say 1.2.1
<Poster> so 1.2.1 is patched, but the version number from the vendor has not changed
<baldpope> it makes sense - i was unaware that ubuntu did exactly that
<baldpope> reading through the change-log - I do see that various security updates have been applied
<jhutchins_wk> I know Ubuntu, Debian, and RedHat all do it, I presume others do as well.
<Poster> so the vendor versioning, especially in LTS releases will generally be behind that of the package maintainer
<Poster> yes they do, SuSE Enterprise likely does as well
<Poster> security and reliability fixes are less likely to cause trouble than feature changes
<baldpope> in the above referenced samba change-log - makes mention of ubuntu 16.04.7 - does that mean I need to do a dist-upgrade from 16.04.2 to 16.04.7?
<Poster> the vendor version is _usually_ locked for the duration of the release
<nacc> baldpope: no.
<jhutchins_wk> If you're responding to a security audit, it should cite the CVE it thinks you're vulnerable to, and you look that CVE up in the tracker and find the response announcement from your distributor.
<Poster> sometimes it's not the case, I know Samba has jumped, but it's not too common
<nacc> baldpope: the version of a package is not related to the version of the distribution (in general)
<Poster> ^- it usually just indicates where it started
<jhutchins_wk> Samba has a habit of introducing new bugs in new versions.
<Poster> I know it jumped in 14.04 with the badlock update
<baldpope> ok, so if I'm on 16.04.2 - and I've run apt update / and no additional packages are available for a given package, I can be reasonably assured I'm running the latest available through the LTS package system?
<scottjl> that's a good assumption
<baldpope> alright - thank you all
<nacc> baldpope: so 2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.7 means: debian epoch 2 (2:); upstream version 4.3.11 (4.3.11); debian free software guidelines applied to the upstream source (+dfsg); not a merge/sync of a version published in debian at the time (-0); an ubuntu change to the upstream version (ubuntu); to multiple releases, this one for 16.04 (0.16.04); and the 7th such change (.7). Roughly.
<baldpope> thanks nacc
<baldpope> so again, not necessarily a dist update, but a change to the given package
<Poster> well said nacc, that should be a factoid
<nacc> baldpope: right
<nacc> Poster: it's hard to cover every possible case -- probably something generic could be written. I'll put it on my todo :)
<baldpope> perfect, and apt show samba does show 16.04.7
<baldpope> alright, that makes a lot more sense - thanks for explaining it
<Poster> nacc: yep understood, I just liked how you broke it into easily understood pieces
<nacc> Poster: yep, makes sense :)
<littlegirl> I'm trying to temporarily add some boot options to Ubuntu 16.04 and I pressed E to open editing of the Grub settings during boot and am not quite sure where to put them. I'd like to add "systemctl start nfs-kernel-server" (without the quotes) wherever it may go. As far as I know, I need to add it to the end of the line with quiet splash, which I found, but that line ends with $vt_handoff_ after quiet splash. Do I add my options aft
<littlegirl> er $vt_handoff_ on that line, before it, or somewhere else?
<nacc> littlegirl: that's not a parameter to the kernel or init
<nacc> littlegirl: and won't do what you think it will do
<littlegirl> nacc, can you tell me where it would go?
<nacc> littlegirl: if you'd like nfs-kernel-server to start at boot, run `systemctl enable nfs-kernel-server`
<littlegirl> I would, but it won't boot. It's stuck at the splash screen, and I found a bug report that claims it's fixed in which the bug reporter recommended the step I'm wanting to try.
<littlegirl> https://askubuntu.com/questions/477247/ubuntu-12-04-stuck-at-boot-splash-screen
<nacc> littlegirl: ... how is that related to adding an entry for nfs-kernel-server?
<littlegirl> nacc, did you read the bug reporter's comment?
<littlegirl> He says that manually adding that solved it for him.
<littlegirl> Whoops: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/setserial/+bug/1452644
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1452644 in setserial (Ubuntu Wily) "NFSd does not start due to systemd ordering cycle with setserial" [High,Fix released]
<littlegirl> nacc, in the bug report, he wrote, 'Manually starting with "systemctl start nfs-kernel-server" after boot works fine.' and since I don't have an after boot, I figured I have to do it before or during boot.
<littlegirl> It's hanging forever at the boot splash screen, and if I press F2 before it gets completely stuck and becomes unresponsive there, I see these two entries at the top: "Dependency failed for pNFS block layout mapping daemon" and "PNFS blkmaping enablement. is not active."
<nacc> littlegirl: right, you didn't give me a bug report, so no.
<nacc> littlegirl: let me read.
<littlegirl> Okay, nacc, thanks/
<nacc> littlegirl: are you sure it's hung? hit escape and it should drop you to the console log
<nacc> littlegirl: s/hung/completely stuck/
<nacc> littlegirl: if your system won't boot, that is unrelated to that other bug
<sylario> Hi
<littlegirl> nacc: Everything else in the console when I pressed F2 said OK. Those were the only two messages that didn't.
<ioria> littlegirl, if the culprit is nfs, you can boot in recovery, comment the line in fstab, stop/disable nfs system and reboot
<littlegirl> That sounds perfect, ioria. How do I do that?
<littlegirl> Not the fstab editing part, but the booting in recovery.
<ioria> littlegirl, exactly as i said
<ioria> littlegirl, grub -> advanced options -> recovery -> root shell
<littlegirl> I suspect that it's NFS because of those error messages and because the one thing I did differently was not to boot this machine (the one I'm typing to you on) before booting the one that can't boot. This one is usually always on. So that's the one thing that was different.
<nacc> littlegirl: just stop for a second. what is 'before or during boot'?
<littlegirl> Thank you, ioria!
<nacc> littlegirl: in any case -- what ioria suggested is what you actually need to do
<ioria> littlegirl, you need to remount rw,   mount -o remount,rw /
<ioria> littlegirl,  it's only an assumption, but that command (systemctl restart nfs-kernel-server) should be in rc.local, not in grub
<littlegirl> nacc, where do you see 'before or during boot'?
<nacc> littlegirl: you said that earlier "... I figured I have to do it before or during boot"
<littlegirl> ioria, the remount rw command you gave me, do I need to do that once I boot because I'm in recovery and before I do the edits, or is that something else? I plan on going into his fstab and commenting out the line that tells Ubuntu to use NFS. There's no need for it to run on boot.
<littlegirl> nacc, ah, okay. What that meant was in the Grub menu. I don't normally mess with Grub, so I'm not up on all the terminology.
<jhutchins_wk> It doesn't make sense to restart the NFS server right after boot.  It should be configured to start at boot and that should take care of it.
<ioria> littlegirl,  you run it, right after dropping to the root shell
<littlegirl> jhutchins_wk, that would be true if we used it all the time, but we use it very rarely, and if it can cause this sort of problem, it needs to only run on command.
<ioria> here we are the bug report ...
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nfs-utils/+bug/1590799
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1590799 in nfs-utils (Ubuntu Yakkety) "nfs-kernel-server does not start because of dependency failure" [Medium,Fix committed]
<jhutchins_wk> littlegirl: If you want a one-time start, systemctl start <service>.
<jhutchins_wk> littlegirl: After booting and logging in as root.
<littlegirl> That looks like a similar bug, and is also, frustratingly, marked as fixed.
<ioria> littlegirl,  yep, the workaround seems to be rc.local
<jhutchins_wk> littlegirl: If you wanted it to start every time, you would systemctl enable <service>, or systemctl disable <service> when you no longer need it.
<nacc> littlegirl: latest comments imply not actually fixed
<littlegirl> Ah, okay, that makes sense.
<littlegirl> Thank you, all, for your help! I'm off to make it happen.
<Mrokii> Hello. Does anybody in here know about Kubuntus' IM Conctacts, specifically problems with it? I've asked in #kubuntu but haven't gotten an answer yet.
<hipp> chassis is also damaged  ...  non critical
<hipp> d-oh  ...  wrong window
<jhutchins_wk> Mrokii: You can try asking here, *buntu is ubuntu.
<jhutchins_wk> Mrokii: Are you asking about an IM Address Book app?
<Mrokii> jhutchins_wk: AS it seems the IM client on Kubuntu is name "IM Contacts", but when I start that, the window title says "IM Contacts - KDE Telepathy Contact List". But this seems to be a complete IM Messenger, as it shows a contacts list and a dropdown menu to chose ones' online-status. However, it doesn't seem to recognise any accounts I configure via system setting in Kubuntu.
<Mrokii> Anyhow, I have to leave now for work. Will see what I can do or what alternatives there are, as far as Instant Messengers.
<Mrokii> -gone-
<jhutchins_wk> Mrokii: It sounds like it may be intended for SMS messaging.
<foist> I'm having a lot of trouble getting my external hidpi display to scale properly. Trying to follow the guide here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/393400/is-it-possible-to-have-two-different-dpi-configurations-for-two-different-screen/555812#555812 but I can't figure out what values to use for the params, especially `--fb`.
<Bashing-om> foist: Maybe of help : https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/HiDPI .
<foist> Bashing-om: yes, I've seen that page. It doesn't really explain it.
<foist> and if it does, I don't know enough to recognize it as the explanation.
<Bashing-om> foist: Regrets then . I have no experience with HiDPI . Was a link I was aware of and hoped would help :(
<foist> Bashing-om: ok, thanks anyway.
<tcpdump> How do i run a process and fork it so it keeps running and I have my terminal back?
<BluesKaj> tcpdump, open another tab in the terminal
<leftyfb> tcpdump: <command> &
<leftyfb> or run it in screen
<leftyfb> or byobu
<leftyfb> or tmux
<V7> #join #arch
<V7> oh crap
<hanshenrik> how effed am i? https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/wpEGcsl6s0CU-8Vnl5VGJQ/raw?password=BvTuVXP7dvotnmhc4ksh
<hanshenrik> ubuntu 16.04 lts server edition, had an upgrade gone sour
<hanshenrik> then tried to apt remove --purge
<akik> hanshenrik: your /boot is probably full
<hanshenrik> yes it is
<hanshenrik> apparently 200MB isn't enough
<hanshenrik> for ubuntu 1604
<akik> hanshenrik: kernel+initrd is about 43 megs
<akik> hanshenrik: can you pastebin "ls -al /boot" ?
<hanshenrik> https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/UoKPrnERmJxG8aIKhSlaOQ/raw?password=O8cAD2Jr5KK0iYVDerqY
<nacc> hanshenrik: does `sudo apt autoremove` remove any kernel images (or try to)
<hanshenrik> it tries to, but it fails
<akik> hanshenrik: remove a couple of older vmlinuz and initrd manually and try again
<hanshenrik> apt autoremove --purge -y 2>&1 | pastebinit   gives me: https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/sLYIdEPlPTY9E69sLMdZRA/raw?password=Nq-sj3VaAPK3jmepeRS-
<nacc> hanshenrik: what fails?
<nacc> hanshenrik: no failure in that paste.
<pavlos> hanshenrik: rm 72, 79 in /boot to make some space
<hanshenrik> huh
<akik> hanshenrik: don't remove 79 because 81 is not installed yet
<Bashing-om> hanshenrik: Know what kernel you are booting with such that you do not mess about with it ' uname -r ' .
<nacc> akik: per the last paste, 81 is now installed
<hanshenrik> 4.4.0-72-generic
<pavlos> hanshenrik: sry, meant 78
<hanshenrik> i should probably reboot it, but its a production server, given the primary customers, should probably wait till 2AM UTC before rebooting it
<hanshenrik> there's no fallback server if/when the main one goes down
<hanshenrik> (and no, not using Canonical LivePatch or anything like it)
<pavlos> hanshenrik: what's uname -r
<hanshenrik> 4.4.0-72-generic
<hanshenrik> said it twice ^^
<pavlos> hanshenrik: I guess the only safe to remove is 78
<Exterminador> hi guys,again. my KVM server is requesting a restart. can i see why the restart is required?
<Exterminador> i mean, what's the update/package that demands the restart
<ikonia> kernel/libc ?
<nacc> Exterminador: /var/run/reboot-required.pkgs
<Exterminador> dang.. libc6 linux-image-4.4.0-81-generic linux-base linux-base
<Exterminador> is there a way to avoid the reboot?
<Exterminador> :X
<nacc> Exterminador: well for the kernel, use livepatch
<nacc> Exterminador: but for the others, no
<ikonia> ..but don't use livepatch
<nacc> ikonia: ?
<ikonia> nacc: I'm just not a fan of it
<nacc> ikonia: ah ok
<nacc> ikonia: technical reason?
<ikonia> and I don't see the real benifit when other packages tht normally ship with the kernel can't be used
<ikonia> nacc: nothing major, the memory swap out thing is jus a false economy for me, as the libc update here shows
<nacc> ikonia: ack, i agree -- it's mostly branding (and being able to say it's there)
<nacc> ikonia: it also is a funny thing -- in the modern deployment model, just spin up a new instance, migrate over
<nacc> ikonia: rebooting is so last year :)
<ikonia> nacc: well thats another way to look at it
<lotuspsychje> there still is a !livepatch factoid, not usefull anymore?
<ikonia> !livepatch
<ubottu> Canonical Livepatch is a service offered by Canonical for 64 bit 16.04 installs that modifies the currently running kernel for updates without the need to restart. More information can be found at http://ubottu.com/y/livepatch and https://www.ubuntu.com/server/livepatch
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: I guess it depends on the value you place on livepatch how useful that factoid is
<magkneetoe> hi
<lotuspsychje> ikonia: this is ubuntu support, isnt a factoid suppose to be helpful without values of a user?
<Exterminador> well, i really need to reboot it, then?
<nacc> lotuspsychje: i don't think anyone said the factoid isn't useful. It still defines and links to the feature.
<magkneetoe> you guys think and AC wifi dongle will work on ubuntu
<magkneetoe> ?
<scottjl> sure.
<magkneetoe> :D
<scottjl> as long as it's a supported chipset
<magkneetoe> ouu
<scottjl> i have some realtek's that work just fine
<magkneetoe> i wanted one of those cheap chinese ones from ebay
<magkneetoe> i just want 5g capability on my laptop
<scottjl> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01G8IPLD8 works for me with ubuntu just fine
<scottjl> but it's larger than one of those tiny ones
<magkneetoe> i appreciate your recommendation
<scottjl> you're welcome
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: it's valuable in that it gives you the info, if you don't find livepatch valuable, it's loses a bit
<lotuspsychje> ikonia: kk
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: (it's only me that doesn't find livepatch valuable, so I'm sure others will use it)
<bitplane> Hi all. I have an old Ubuntu desktop box that I want to use as a server. It has no CD drive and I have no USB key handy. I have upgraded it to latest LTS via ssh and would now like to remove desktop packages
<bitplane> is there a way to wipe it?
<bitplane> I mean remove non-default server packages
<ikonia> bit pull the main unity(or whatever desktop) packages and it will pull a lot more as dependencies with it
<ikonia> then autoclean will remove any left overs
<ikonia> that will get you %70-%80 of the way in a matter of minutes
<scottjl> well you could remove your desktop. but you'd have to go through and pick and clean every package you didn't want.
<ikonia> you can then spend some more attention to the final tidy up
<scottjl> other than desktop
<ikonia> don't know why you want to remove the desktop packages though, what harm are they doing ?
<ikonia> it's only a home server I assume
<scottjl> it honestly isn't worth the effort. change it to boot to command line vs. graphical and leave the rest alone.
<ioria> bitplane, download mini.iso , boot it from grub, and you'll have a like-server install
<bitplane> thanks people. I'll try both
<bitplane> ikonia: it's gonna be a server so I don't want more software than I need on there. all software is surface area
<nacc> bitplane: it's going to be a public server?
<scottjl> bitplane: then you're better off just doing it right and reinstalling server
<nacc> bitplane: reinstall it then
<scottjl> bitplane: because you're never going to have the same surface area as a real server install
<ikonia> bitplane: surface area ?
<scottjl> euphemism for security vulnerabilities
<scottjl> if that's what you're really concerned about, then it pays to do it the right way and reinstall.
<ikonia> scottjl: but it makes no sense, he was happy to put it on the internet as a desktop....but not happy to put it on the internet as a server with the desktop packages installed but not active
<ioria> maybe he needs disk space
<scottjl> ikonia: i'm not defending it at all. my advice is to reinstall
<CrtxReavr> Any reason OpenJDK on woudlnt be able to resolve via DNS when /etc/resolv.conf & /etc/nsswitch.conf are correct and point to functional DNS?
<CrtxReavr> host & dig commands owrk?
<blkadder> Yes
<CrtxReavr> This is on 14.04.3 LTS.
<blkadder> Stupid caching behavior.
<CrtxReavr> blkadder, enlighten me?
<ioria> CrtxReavr, please, uname -r
<CrtxReavr> ncsd?
<blkadder> No Java
<CrtxReavr> blkadder,  how do I fix?
<blkadder> By default Java will do some rather questionable things related to DNS
<CrtxReavr> We can work around it with an /etc/hosts entry, but that's not feasible going forward.
<blkadder> Like ignoring TTLs
<CrtxReavr> Some way to flush?
<Canofemptyknowle> hello?
<blkadder> CrtxReavr, I suggest reviewing the relevant docs for the right incantation. :-)
<CrtxReavr> ioria, I can't copy/paste bu tit's 3.13.0-68-generic.
<ioria> !info linux-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.121.131 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 30 kB
<nacc> CrtxReavr: that sounds super out of date
<ioria> CrtxReavr, please,  upgrade your system
<nacc> CrtxReavr: just a simple `sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade` should do it
<nacc> *maybe dist-upgrade, depending on what else might be blocked
<graphixnut> can someone answer a question for me please?
<nacc> graphixnut: yes.
<CrtxReavr> In the real world, with customers, etc., we can't just upgrade all willy nilly becase we feel like it.
<Canofemptyknowle> Can anyone give me a hand to set up dhcp server on ubuntu please?
<nacc> CrtxReavr: you are *insecure*
<nacc> CrtxReavr: so your customers should be warned that you dont' care about their security?
<graphixnut> is it safe to run sudo chmod 777 /usr/lib/python3 -R?
<scottjl> lol. i'm in the "real" world and i upgrade my servers on a regular basis.
<ikonia> no
<nacc> graphixnut: no, that's a bad idea and not necessary.
<nacc> Canofemptyknowle: what have you tried?
<CrtxReavr> graphixnut, 777 is never safe.
<blkadder> CrtxReavr, http://www.rgagnon.com/javadetails/java-0445.html may help\
<graphixnut> I ask because when I upgraded all modules with pip lots of them had permission errors
<CrtxReavr> blkadder, found that exact page with google already.
<nacc> graphixnut: i think you're using pip wrong
<graphixnut> is there a better way?
<Canofemptyknowle> nacc nothing so far, i just set the virtual machine on lan so i can start configuring the thing
<nacc> Canofemptyknowle: ok, so what is your goal (why do you want a dhcp server, etc.)
<ikonia> Canofemptyknowle: there are guides on https://help.ubuntu.com and the community wiki too
<Canofemptyknowle> They are too vague for what i want to do
<CrtxReavr> blkadder, 'cept that this page is about sun java.
<ikonia> Canofemptyknowle: what do you need to do thats special
<nacc> Canofemptyknowle: you haven't said you've tried to do anything ... so how do you already konw they are too vague?
<graphixnut> I ran pip freeze --local | grep -v '^\-e' | cut -d = -f 1  | xargs -n1 pip install -U to upgrade all modules at once
<Canofemptyknowle> i mean i haven't tried to do anything with DHCP, because i don't want to mess up and end up having to remake the whole server, i'm using virtual machines, so yeah
<nacc> graphixnut: how is that different than `pip -U` ?
<ikonia> Canofemptyknowle: so then what's vague about the guides ?
<blkadder> CrtxReavr, IIRC OpenJDK was produced by Sun nee Oracle now.
<scottjl> Canofemptyknowle: in the worse case you wipe your config for the dhcp server and start again. it isn't going to ruin your whole system.
<nacc> Canofemptyknowle: ok, i think you need to step back and explain again what you are trying to do, which you haven't said.
<ikonia> Canofemptyknowle: they offer a standard dhcp setup - what is it you need that is different from that
<graphixnut> I didnt write the expression but the guy I got it from said that it should only upgrade the ones that need it. Did I get the wrong info?
<Canofemptyknowle> ok
<Canofemptyknowle> look
<ikonia> typing commands blindly into the terminal is never a good idea graphixnut
<graphixnut> I dont have much experience with python but I suppose the best option is to create a virtual environment
<nacc> graphixnut: it seems strange and unnecessary -- can you pastebin the output from that comamnd, including all the errors?
<graphixnut> Id have to run it again
<graphixnut> I suppose I should have done more research
<scottjl> graphixnut: what is the issue you're having now?
<graphixnut> When you create a virtual environment is it created with all existin modules?
<scottjl> graphixnut: i've used that command before, but it has problems when it comes to upgrading dependencies.
<bodhizazen> Anyone ever seen an error message lik ethis before ?
<bodhizazen> E: Release 'fim_closed' for 'xserver-xorg-input-kbd-lts-trusty' was not found
<graphixnut> Thats the problem I had which is why I wanted to change the permissions of the folder to see if it made a difference
<bodhizazen> fim_closed ? can not find anything on google
<Canofemptyknowle> i'm trying to make a server with apache and dhcp services for 2 machines, one of  them is going to be a normal user and the other one the admin for the server, i already set up iptables, and i have a tomb on the server, now i want to set up DHCP so the normal user have a random ip withing 192.168.30.5-50 and a static one for the admin, also i am trying to make on apache a certificate installation so the user only needs to jo
<Canofemptyknowle> a restricted area on the website
<scottjl> graphixnut: no. don't change perms.
<nacc> bodhizazen: lsb-release -a (in a pastebin)?
<graphixnut> I wont
<scottjl> graphixnut: if you note which modules are having issues upgrading you can do those by hand.
<scottjl> graphixnut: that's what i had to do
<ikonia> Canofemptyknowle: apache is nothing to do with dhcp, you just want a standard dhcp service (as the guides will show you) with 1 reserved IP address for your admin host
<graphixnut> I changed the perms os the entire /usr/lib folder before and screwed the entire install up
<ikonia> Canofemptyknowle: so the guides will get you %99 of the way there without any problem
<bodhizazen> nacc: lts-trusty
<graphixnut> thanm
<graphixnut> thanks scottjl
<bodhizazen> Looking for apt documentation regarding that error ??
<nacc> bodhizazen: no. that's not what i asked for
<graphixnut> scottjl: do you know the answer to my question about venvs?
<nacc> bodhizazen: if it is what your system outputs, then you're not on ubuntu.
<scottjl> graphixnut: no i don't know the answer. sorry
<graphixnut> its ok
<bodhizazen> It is ubuntu, but I am wondering if you can tell me anything about the meaning of the message or wher to find documentation, I have not seen it before
<nacc> bodhizazen: why can't you provide the simple output I asked for?
<wedgie> Running Ubuntu 16.04. After updates a couple days ago many Unity keyboard shortcuts no longer work. For example, Ctrl+alt+<arrow> to move workspaces, or Ctrl+Alt+7 (on keypad) to move a window to upper left corner. Any suggestions?
<bodhizazen> I am not the one running the system. Why can't you provide an answer ? are you familiar with this error message ? Have you seen it before ? Do you know wher to find documentation ?
<nacc> bodhizazen: because i don't believe that message would be emitted by a 'default' ubuntu installation. You have custom repositories, or something else broken.
<nacc> bodhizazen: i'm guessing someone edited a file and accidentally inserted garbage into it, or any number of other possibilities.
<nacc> bodhizazen: try a `rgrep fim_closed /etc`
<bodhizazen> The person who is running the system has mixed repos, many past EOL.  utopic, vivid, wily all EOL , but also trusty and xenial repos
<nacc> bodhizazen: 100% unsupported
<nacc> bodhizazen: and they probably broke something then.
<bodhizazen> Cant run commands as I have no direct access to the system
<ikonia> bin that system then
<bodhizazen> I am looking for documentation of the error message
<ikonia> just bin the host
<bodhizazen> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24926846/
<ikonia> your box is not supported
<bodhizazen> What does '"Release 'fim_closed'" mean ?
<nacc> bodhizazen: what command produced that?
<bodhizazen> sudo apt-get install libc6:i386
<nacc> bodhizazen: as I said, and you seem to be ignoring, it's likely a string this rather poor system adminstrator put in a file, perhaps on accident.
<ikonia> why are you doing that ?
<ikonia> libc 32 bit install ??
<akik> let's be helpful
<ikonia> who is not being helpful ?
<akik> ikonia: you
<ikonia> akik: by asking him why he's typing unusual commands ?
<bodhizazen> I am not ignoring you, I am asking where to find documentation on apt and that sepcific error message
<ikonia> or by telling him his machine is in an unsupported state and should re-install
<ikonia> bodhizazen: why are you typing that command ?
<bodhizazen> I am not trying to debug or fix anything
<nacc> bodhizazen: that error message is using a string from the system
<nacc> bodhizazen: then we can't really help you, to be honest
<bodhizazen> I am looking for documentation
<nacc> bodhizazen: i'm 95% sure 'fim_closed' is a string to be found on the system in question
<ioria> bodhizazen, http://plg.uwaterloo.ca/~yaboulna/thesis_results/fimi/fp-zhu/
<akik> bodhizazen: try if you can find that fim_closed string in /etc: sudo grep -r -i fim_closed /etc
<nacc> akik: i suggested that about 10 minutes ago. they aren't at the computer in question and seem unable to do so.
<bodhizazen> OK, will look.
<ikonia> why is this even a discussion?
<ikonia> the host is screwed, it's had mixed repos/versions/sources in it
<bodhizazen> ioria: what is that exactly ? I see the fim_colsed but it ia binary
<ioria> bodhizazen, i have no idea
<ikonia> get it back into a supported state with a clean install of supported packages from supported repos
<akik> ikonia: if you don't want to help, then don't
<ikonia> akik: no - thats not quite right
<bodhizazen> It is a discussion only because you are trying to fix something which probably is broken and I am not trying to fix
<nacc> bodhizazen: what are you trying to do?
<ikonia> bodhizazen: ok - great, so the answer is "clean install from a supported source and don't mix the repos"
<akik> not everybody is using ubuntu that comes from the installation iso and NEVER installs anything else
<bodhizazen> I am asking for a link to documentation on apt / apt-get errors so I can read about the error E: Release 'fim_closed'
<nacc> bodhizazen: you want to know where that message comes from? it's apt saying that your system is tryign to use a release 'fim_closed'.
<DaVinciIT> Hi all. Ubuntu server 16.04.2 LTS.   I've expanded a disk.  Used GPArted to extend partition.  Now I see allocated space with command "sudo parted /dev/sda print free"  . I dont see the same space with "df -all -h" . can you help me please?
<nacc> bodhizazen: the string 'fim_closed' is coming *from* your system
<ikonia> akik: correct, however we don't supported mixed repos from other distros
<Mrokii> jhutchins_wk: What did you mean with "sounds like it may be intended for SMS messaging"?
<nacc> akik: to be clear, this is not extenral repos, etc., it's mixing trusty and xenial (at least)
<bodhizazen> nacc: that is exactly what I am asking, where the message came from
<nacc> bodhizazen: what message? the 'fim_closed', as I said, is from your system somewhere
<nacc> bodhizazen: the other message is a typical apt message
<bodhizazen> So 'fim_closed' is not an apt error per se, but likely represents a typo or misconfigured sources.lst
<ikonia> your sources are probaly looking at an EOL release
<ikonia> and that release is "closed"
<ikonia> so there is no upgrade options (which is one of the thing apt will do) - I'm assuming thats what's going on
<nacc> bodhizazen: that's my guess -- or it's what ikonia said, and it's a response from the archives for asking for invalid repositories (eol)
<nacc> bodhizazen: it's impossible to say without actual output from the system
<bodhizazen> I pastebined the actual output , lol
<ikonia> it doesn't really matter in the end
<ikonia> as your system is in an unsupported state
<nacc> bodhizazen: from the rgrep?
<bodhizazen> I am looking for documentation, my guess would be repos that are EOL, but does not make sense for supported repos "E: Release 'fim_closed' for 'xserver-xorg-input-kbd-lts-trusty' was not found"
<bodhizazen> so, I am looking for documentation on the apt error, lol
<bodhizazen> It is not my system and I am not trying to fix it
<nacc> bodhizazen: so you're just wasting the support channel's time?
<ikonia> bodhizazen: ok - so the apt documentation should be available on the web
<bodhizazen> I am merely looking for documentation as google has failed me
<nacc> bodhizazen: documentation for something you're going to fix?
<ikonia> bodhizazen: http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<ikonia> bodhizazen: that links off to some specific sections you can dig into
<bodhizazen> no nacc , I am telling you I am looking for documentation
<bodhizazen> If you don't know, dont answer
<bodhizazen> I have already told you more then one I am not looking for a fix
<nacc> bodhizazen: i don't understand what you think you are going to find. You have an error message that tells you what the error is.
<ikonia> bodhizazen: thats fine, I've just sent you a link to the upstream docs
<ikonia> bodhizazen: that should give you a huge level of information to get into
<ikonia> bodhizazen: also https://wiki.debian.org/Apt
<ikonia> again it branches off
<bodhizazen> ikonia: thanks, I read those, but there is no "fim_closed" in the documentaion
<ikonia> bodhizazen: no, there won't be
<ikonia> bodhizazen: as it's a local configuration
<ikonia> bodhizazen: so you need to read them to understand how it works - then apply that to your systems configuration
<nacc> bodhizazen: stop. i have told you, as akik has, to grep the system in question.
<nacc> bodhizazen: that is not a string from apt, it's a string from your system
<ikonia> I think this is done
<ikonia> he wanted the documentation, he has the documentation
<nacc> bodhizazen: took me all of 5 minutes: https://anonscm.debian.org/git/apt/apt.git/tree/apt-pkg/cacheset.cc#n487
<ikonia> his machine is unsupported and he's not looking for a fix
<nacc> ikonia: agreed
<bodhizazen> nacc: now that is the answer, lol
<bodhizazen> probably could have found it earlier if you listened, but thank you both for the help
<nacc> bodhizazen: it's the same answer i've been giving you for the last however many minutes
<bodhizazen> no it is not, lol
<ikonia> https://askubuntu.com/questions/928202/sudo-apt-get-install-libc6i386
<ikonia> looks like it was someone elses question and he was trying to answer it for them and paste our answers into it ??
<nacc> ikonia: lol
<ikonia> which would explain why he didn't have access to the system
<ikonia> as it's someone elses question, I'm not sure why he was trying to do this
 * nacc wonders if it's possible to report that to the cc
<nacc> ah, AU isn't under CC anyways
<DaVinciIT> hi all. ubuntu server.please help me. with parted command: "Disk /dev/mapper/ubuntu--server--openproject--vg-root: 19.4GB"  with df -h command : "/dev/mapper/ubuntu--server--openproject--vg-root  6.3G  5.8G  244M  97% /"
<DaVinciIT> why ?
<DaVinciIT> 19.4GB <=> 6.3GB
<ikonia> DaVinciIT: parted command ?
<ikonia> parted shouldn't be used on logical volumes
<DaVinciIT> "sudo parted -l"
<ikonia> parted shouldn't be used on logical volumes
<DaVinciIT> I need to expand "/dev/mapper/ubuntu--server--openproject--vg-root"
<ikonia> parted shouldn't be used on logical volumes
<nacc> DaVinciIT: I think you're mixing up tools
<DaVinciIT> ikonia thank you. I dont know how to.
<ikonia> DaVinciIT: how many free pe's do you have
<DaVinciIT> I follow this guide "https://technology.amis.nl/2017/01/30/ubuntu-vm-virtualbox-increase-size-disk-make-smaller-exports-distribution/"
<ikonia> lets ignore guides
<ikonia> how many free pe's do you have
<DaVinciIT> ikonia: wich command have I to run please ?
<DaVinciIT> Filesystem                                        Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<DaVinciIT> udev                                              477M     0  477M   0% /dev
<DaVinciIT> tmpfs                                             100M   11M   89M  11% /run
<DaVinciIT> /dev/mapper/ubuntu--server--openproject--vg-root  6.3G  5.8G  244M  97% /
<DaVinciIT> tmpfs                                             497M     0  497M   0% /dev/shm
<DaVinciIT> tmpfs                                             5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock
<DaVinciIT> tmpfs                                             497M     0  497M   0% /sys/fs/cgroup
<ikonia> DaVinciIT: don't flood the channel - if in doubt ask
<DaVinciIT> sorry.
<ikonia> DaVinciIT: vgdisplay should show you the free pe's in your volume group
<DaVinciIT> I dont kno wthe command to reply to your question.
<ikonia> DaVinciIT: ok so say "I don't konw"
<ikonia> or "I don't konw"
<ikonia> know !!1
<DaVinciIT> PE Size 4 MiiB
<ikonia> DaVinciIT: no, thats the size (good to know) but how many free are there
<DaVinciIT> (right) 0 zero
<ikonia> so you can't extend in that volume group then
<ikonia> as you've allocated all the space
<DaVinciIT>  Alloc PE / Size       4877 / 19.05 GiB
<ikonia> DaVinciIT: doesn't matter
<ikonia> DaVinciIT: if you have 0 pe free
<ikonia> you cannot extend
<DaVinciIT> can I solve with GParted ?
<ikonia> no
<DaVinciIT> :) I've to die ?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> you need to find a device with some more space and add it to the volume group
<DaVinciIT> good news
<ikonia> DaVinciIT: could you pastebin the output of df -h in pastebin.ubuntu.complease
<cwre> How can I get the most up to date version of Audit? I'm on 16.04 and it's woefully out of date.
<ikonia> pastebin.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> cwre: find a repo you trust that hosts it
<cwre> Where do I find more repos?
<ikonia> no idea, you have to find one you know and trust, not just a random one from some random guy
<DaVinciIT> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24927059/
<ikonia> DaVinciIT: could you pastebin vgdisplay please too
<DaVinciIT> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24927072/
 * drgx2x 
<Richard_Cavell> Is there a way for me to temporarily change the language that I'm typing in?  I speak English natively but I frequently like to google things in Japanese.
<Scunizi> I'm currently stuck at 1360x768 resolution and have tried adding 1920x1200 but it doesn't seem to like it with errors thrown by xrandr. Can anyone walk me through adding the resolution and getting it to stick?
<ikonia> Richard_Cavell: the desktop has the language applet
<ikonia> Richard_Cavell: I don't advice it though as it can confuse the system a lot
<ikonia> DaVinciIT: so something is a bit odd there
<ikonia> DaVinciIT: I wonder if you have a massive swap partition
<ikonia> DaVinciIT: could you please pastebin lvdisplay
<Richard_Cavell> ikonia: I'm using Ubuntu MATE and I don't see where it is.  I can change the menus etc but that requires me to log out and in again.  That's not what I want.
<DaVinciIT> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24927091/
<ikonia> Richard_Cavell: no idea with mate
<ikonia> Richard_Cavell: again, it's not something I'd advise you do
<Richard_Cavell> OS X lets me do that no problem...
<ikonia> DaVinciIT: ahhh
<ikonia> Richard_Cavell: you're not using OS X
<ikonia> DaVinciIT: have you tried to extend this before ?
<nacc> Richard_Cavell: i think you are asking to just change your input language?
<ikonia> DaVinciIT: it looks like your volume group has been extended but not the file system
<DaVinciIT> never ... I've follow the istruction in the site: https://technology.amis.nl/2017/01/30/ubuntu-vm-virtualbox-increase-size-disk-make-smaller-exports-distribution/
<Richard_Cavell> nacc: Yes
<DaVinciIT> ikonia: thank you very much. yes something like that... I think it's a strange situation.
<nacc> Richard_Cavell: i'd add jp as a language (often in the settings, not sure for mate specifically) and then there is (iirc) a applet to switch the input language. https://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17508/add-keyboard-input-language-to-ubuntu/ ?
<ikonia> DaVinciIT: lets take a leap of faith
<DaVinciIT> ? :/
<DaVinciIT> ikonia: do you think we can repair ?
<ikonia> DaVinciIT: sudo resize2fs /dev/ubuntu-server-openproject-vg/root
<ikonia> DaVinciIT: I think you're about to get lucky
<DaVinciIT> ooookkey :) I can backup the entire VM before do it.
<ikonia> DaVinciIT: great
<DaVinciIT> I'll be back in 5 minutes. hope to find you here. thank you very much for your interest and help
<ikonia> DaVinciIT: no problem
<Mrokii> Does anybody know if I can reset my forgotten password for kdetalk.net, and how?
<ikonia> Mrokii: bit offtopic for here
<ikonia> Mrokii: try the kde support channels
<Mrokii> ikonia: Okay.
<genii> Mrokii: "If you encounter problems, or simply have questions, you can send a mail to sysadmin@kde.org." https://kdetalk.net/
<Mrokii> genii: Thanks, I missed that. Too hot a day to think too clearly. :)
<DaVinciIT> ikonia: would you married me ? :D https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24927212/
<DaVinciIT> ikonia: thank you very much! it works :) thank you, you are great!
<Scunizi> I used xrandr newmode and addmode.. the new resolution added successfully to the VGA but not HDMI which is what I specified.. any help resolving this?
<marenz> Greetings
<marenz> I have a hybrid-video card in my laptop which I can switch using prime-select nvidia|intel. Is there a way that I can have two parallel sessions running one running with intel, the other with nvidia, instead of having to log out of the first one to switch?
<genii> marenz: These GPU can use either one or the other but not both at the the same time
<marenz> hmm from what I understand, the free driver can even do it per-application though?
<marenz> the example shows stuff like   DRI_PRIME=1 glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<marenz> to enable it. But the closed one can't do this
<dr_horrible> quit
 * jhutchins_wk loans dr_horrible a /
<akik> marenz was quick to leave. you can actually accomplish that with primusrun
<supremum> I'm having problem with this keyboard layout i created. I'm able to select it, but it doesn't work.
<supremum> https://pastebin.com/XKGv9eFG
<fpghost84> if i do sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade, and install all updates, why is it that running the gui "update-manager &" still shows lots of upgrades?
<supremum> when I press <AE03> i don't get 1 but instead the default 3
<fpghost84> what are these extra upgrades the gui is offering that the cli doesnt?
<supremum> now it works, i had to replace ! with exclam
<EldonMcGuinness> fpghost84: perhaps a cache of what needed updates before the CLI update?
<tomreyn> fpghost84: because - i think - the gui will run the equivalent of "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" rather than "sudo apt-get upgrade".
<fpghost84> tomreyn: ah thanks
<EldonMcGuinness> Could always run that and check again to know for sure.
<fpghost84> yes, will do thanks
<fpghost84> another question: I'm using the upwork app on ubuntu 16.04 and the systray icon is missing? is it possible to enable systray icons on xenial?
<fpghost84> most of the guides online seem to be for earlier versions of ubuntu
<tomreyn> !info upwork
<ubottu> Package upwork does not exist in zesty
<tomreyn> !info upwork xenial
<ubottu> Package upwork does not exist in xenial
<tomreyn> apparently that's 3rd party software, so ask the developers to support libindicator.
<EldonMcGuinness> o.o
<fpghost84> tomreyn, yes it is 3rd party
<fpghost84> their only advice is https://support.upwork.com/hc/en-us/articles/211064108-Linux-Troubleshooting-for-Upwork-Desktop-App#icon
<fpghost84> i'm not sure from that if it's supportd on 16.04 or not
<fpghost84> as doing what they suggested didnt fix it anyway
<nacc> fpghost84: the point being it's not supported here regardless
<fpghost84> nacc: yes, I get it's not official etc. I will ask them too I suppose. I just thought maybe there'd be a simple workaround like installing libappindicator or some such
<tomreyn> fpghost84: i don't think we can help you with this here. talk to the developers and be aware of the risks involved in using 3rd party software.
<fpghost84> (if this was a generic thing not specific to upwork)
<fpghost84> ok
<tomreyn> fpghost84: this discusses the risks https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/FAQ#Unofficial_Software
<fpghost84> tomreyn, yeah I get it, upwork is a reputable company though
<fpghost84> and anyway, I need it for work and dont really have a choice in the matter
<isene> Ubuntu 17.04 - On booting recovery mode and choosing networking, the network won't start (it complains about missing /etc/reolv.conf even though there is the usual symlink /etc/resov.conf -> ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf). The network works just fine on normal boot. How to I get networking operational when I boot in recovery mode? I have tried ' sudo systemctl start systemd-networkd ' but it just hangs...
<drgx2x> hy
<dckx> hi everyone, anyone experience configuring touchpads? I am trying to setup mine (elantech) using syncliet
<OS-29927> join #offsec
<kristian_on_linu> hi ppl ... I think this is my ten year with Ubuntu, and I'm brought to my knees by a dependency problem :(
<kristian_on_linu> apt-get update brings me this at the end: https://paste.ee/p/Aool9
<Mathisen> kristian_on_linu, can you paste full output from " sudo apt update && sudp apt upgrade "
<kristian_on_linu> hi Mathisen ... sure
<Mathisen> kristian_on_linu, also are you using any other repos then default ones ?
<kristian_on_linu> yes, some
<Mathisen> post output
<kristian_on_linu> but I tried removing them all and the problem persisted
<kristian_on_linu> hang on
<kristian_on_linu> apt-get update: https://paste.ee/p/d5gCy
<Mathisen> dont use apt-get use just apt there can be a diffrence with your issue there
<kristian_on_linu> apt-get upgrade: https://paste.ee/p/EjnBG
<nacc> kristian_on_linu: what is the dependency problem?
<nacc> kristian_on_linu: you have not posted any errors, only 5 warnings
<glitsj16> dckx: hi, what seems to be the problem using synclient? Just ask your question, people will respond if they have something relevant to contribute :)
<nacc> kristian_on_linu: in a pastebin, can you do `apt policy python-cffi-backend-api-max` and `apt-cache show python-cffi-backend-api-max`
<nacc> kristian_on_linu: that's not "some", that's a crazy amount of third party package repositories
<dckx> glitsj16: thanks
<kristian_on_linu> nacc, first one gives: E: Invalid operation policy
<dckx> so my issue is my touchpad has some sort of delay... If I move my finger, it takes a little amount of motion over the tcouahpad for the cursoor to start moving, something likely to avoid unwanted cursor movement when one taps. I assume this is something that can be configured, but cannot figuere out how.. I don't see which synclient parameter controls that delay.  https://www.x.org/archive/X11R7.5/doc/man/man4/synaptics.4.html
<Mathisen> kristian_on_linu,  just curius did just apt also show warnings ?
<nacc> kristian_on_linu: err, `apt-cache policy ...` (sorry forgot you were on trusty)
<kristian_on_linu> here's the other one ... notice that I could only do it for python-cffi-backend
<kristian_on_linu> https://paste.ee/p/CseaS
<nacc> kristian_on_linu: oh it's symbolic, ok
<nacc> kristian_on_linu: please provide the policy too, then for python-cffi-backend
<nacc> kristian_on_linu: if i had to guess, it's a poorly written package
<kristian_on_linu> nacc, the other one is here: https://paste.ee/p/YbYew
<nacc> kristian_on_linu: you installed that by hand via dpkg?
<kristian_on_linu> "Breaks: python-cffi (<< 1)" ... hmm
<kristian_on_linu> nacc, I don't think so ... but I may have
<nacc> kristian_on_linu: well, what is the issue you are having then? you're using some third party package
<nacc> kristian_on_linu: but no errors have been shown yet
<Mathisen> thats why im curius if apt also show warnings as it can depend on apt version
<Mathisen> but no answer :(
<glitsj16> dckx: have you already tried some of those parameters? Would you mind providing a pastebin of your currently active synclient settings?
<kristian_on_linu> when I try to install python3-pip, I get this: https://paste.ee/p/Pu0uw
<nacc> kristian_on_linu: `apt-cache policy python3-pip`
<nacc> kristian_on_linu: you can also try: sudo apt-get install python3-pip python3-setuptools (basically, resolve the dependency for apt, see why python3-setuptools won't install)
<kristian_on_linu> nacc, here: https://paste.ee/p/OVi9O
<kristian_on_linu>  python3-setuptools : Depends: python3-pkg-resources (= 3.3-1ubuntu2) but 18.4-2pmo0~trusty is to be installed
<nacc> kristian_on_linu: yeah, you've sort of screwed your system up by having all these third party repositories
<nacc> kristian_on_linu: apt-cache policy python3-pkg-resources
<nacc> kristian_on_linu: it's possible that: `sudo apt-get install python3-pip python3-setuptools python3-pkg-resources=3.3.1-ubuntu2` will work (or will again show the dependencies blocking apt, keep iterating until you can fix it or you realize that you can't)
<dckx> glitsj16: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24928411/
<dckx> glitsj16: I haven't tried yet as I am not quite sure which conf file to edit
<kristian_on_linu> nacc, https://paste.ee/p/6Fxel
<kristian_on_linu> E: Version '3.3.1-ubuntu2' for 'python3-pkg-resources' was not found
<nacc> kristian_on_linu: err, sorry, 3.3-1ubuntu2
<nacc> kristian_on_linu: yeah, you have installed so many packages that are not ubuntu at this point, it seems
<nacc> kristian_on_linu: particularly core system ones like python itself
<nacc> kristian_on_linu: i don't know why you would do that, but it's really not a good idea
<nacc> kristian_on_linu: and it seems like maybe you manually just 'removed' some repositories rather than purging them properly
<nacc> kristian_on_linu: so now apt is unable to tell you where you got the packages from
<kristian_on_linu> ship of Perseus ...
<kristian_on_linu> I see
<kristian_on_linu> yeah, I just rm'd the files
<nacc> kristian_on_linu: which is incorrect.
<kristian_on_linu> I see
<nacc> kristian_on_linu: you had to do that as root, and you should know what you are doing as root, esp. things like `rm` which cannot be undone
<uxfi> hi kristian_on_linu  sir
<glitsj16> dckx: thanks for the paste, having a look.. Well, you can edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf, but personally I just put all the synclient commands I want in a small shell script and call that via an autostart desktop file on login.. several options here.. give me a few minutes to look at your settings and I'll report back here
<nacc> kristian_on_linu: try `sudo apt-get install python3-pip python3-setuptools python3-pkg-resources=3.3-1ubuntu2`
<nacc> kristian_on_linu: i'm guessing there will be more broken deps at that point
<nacc> kristian_on_linu: i would suggest reinstalling, tbh, but you can of course limp along with the above-style commands
<kristian_on_linu> nacc, a reinstall is probably due ... but I need a working system atm
<glitsj16> dckx: okay, before deciding on where you can put the synclient settings, let's try to get it to behave he way you want. in a terminal, run 'synclient FingerLow=25; synclient FingerHigh=30' for starters and see if that does something positive for you
<snkcld> i installed selinux, but now when i want to uninstall it, i get this https://pastebin.com/raw/H5giztnL
<snkcld> after installing selinux, then attemping to uninstall, it tells me that gnupg has unmet dependencies
<nacc> snkcld: why would you ever script an apt removal
<nacc> snkcld: without at least knowing what it tried to do
<snkcld> nacc: who said i didnt look at the output before executing the apt-get remove portion?
<snkcld> would you like me to include that portion of the terminal output?
<nacc> snkcld: yes.
<snkcld> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/BZZYHgRj/
<snkcld> nacc: no problem ^
<nacc> snkcld: it's not clear that it's a problem from the remove
<dckx> glitsj16: sorry, I had to go check on my baby and now I gotta feed her. Will be back in a while and will check those settings, thanks!
<nacc> snkcld: `sudo apt-get -f install` in a pastebin
<snkcld> ok
<snkcld> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/3KGy66Xp/
<nacc> snkcld: apt-get should have spat out a much larger dialog saying what it was going to do, why isn't that in the past?
<nacc> *paste
<nacc> snkcld: and reviewing the *explicit* list of pacakges you told apt-get to remove is not hte same as reviewing the actual list apt decides on
<nacc> snkcld: so again *why* would ever script this without acknowledgemnt..
<snkcld> uh
<snkcld> so this list that apt decides on, how do you find that?
<nacc> snkcld: you don't pass --yes to apt.
<nacc> snkcld: you actually interact with the tool you are running as root! :)
<snkcld> ...
<snkcld> ok
<snkcld> tell, you what, il lremove the --yes for you
<snkcld> and ill make it more explicit if it helps
<snkcld> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/lwe7AiDr/
<nacc> snkcld: 16.04?
<snkcld> nacc: 17.04
<snkcld> nacc: im goign to narrow down which specific package is causing this
<nacc> snkcld: in a fresh 17.04 container (and even 16.04 and in 17.10): http://paste.ubuntu.com/24928560/
<nacc> snkcld: even if it wasn't removing core functionality in 17.04, apt-get and apt both prompt by default with what they are going to do and ask you to confirm
<texla> Trying to erase a usb 16gb drive I use the following sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc bs=64 count=1 the icon of the usb is in the unity if i open it there are still working files present
<nacc> texla: you erased 64 bytes
<nacc> texla: 1 input block of size 64 bytes was read from /dev/zero and written to /dev/sdc
<nacc> texla: so not sure why you thought that would erase the drive
<Jordan_U> texla: You've zeroed out the area that contains the first stage of a bootloader in a BIOS based system. The partition table and everything else on the drive would remain untouched and fine.
<nacc> snkcld: so i think at some point you must have set or passed --allow-remove-essential?
<nacc> snkcld: i do see in my paste that gnupg would be removed if all those were removed
<snkcld> nacc: hmm
<texla> nacc, This is the command i was given to erase the drives
<snkcld> possibly inadvertently
<nacc> texla: given by whom?
<nacc> snkcld: there really should never be 'inadvertent' actions as root
<nacc> snkcld: that's an easy way to make your system unusable
<Jordan_U> texla: Whoever gave it to you was mistaken. What is your end goal? In general I would recommend just using GParted to handle re-partitioning of drives.
<snkcld> i knew i shouldnt have said inadvertent
<texla> nacc, An individual on the channel quite sometimes ago
<nacc> snkcld: e.g., trying to remove git shows: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24928584/
<texla> Jordan_U, I am trying to erase the pen drive to add another distro
<Jordan_U> texla: You shouldn't need to "erase" it before preparing the USB to be a LiveUSB.
<Jordan_U> texla: Here are the official instructions for creating an Ubuntu LiveUSB: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu?_ga=2.217103826.571851732.1498165463-1517228593.1498165463#0
<texla> Jordan_U, I can understand repartioning but the usb will not boot that is why i was trying to delete I want to use Rufus to install distro
<Jordan_U> texla: You shouldn't need to "erase" a drive before using Rufus.
<texla> Jordan_U, Okay thanks for the help
<Jordan_U> texla: You're welcome.
#ubuntu 2017-06-23
<Killorf> Is it possible to use Ubuntu Desktop to create a DHCP Server, or do I have to use Ubuntu Server
<Killorf> ?
<minimec> Killorf: They both have the same base, so yes.
<Killorf> ok, thank you!
<minimec> Killorf: see here https://askubuntu.com/a/184351 and here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/isc-dhcp-server and here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/isc-dhcp-server
<kalcso> I'd recently lose an important folder by using this: sudo -r, How can I recover back that files and folders?
<Bashing-om> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<kalcso> Sorry that folder was not related to system files.
<Bashing-om> !info extundelete
<ubottu> extundelete (source: extundelete): utility to recover deleted files from ext3/ext4 partition. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.4-1 (zesty), package size 51 kB, installed size 168 kB
<Bashing-om> kalcso: ^^ maybe ?? worth a try .
<kalcso> Is it a fast tool? cause I used to testdisck and it was too slow.
<kalcso> Any issue?
<lettuce_rap> Can there be more than one "network" in a `wpa_supplicant.conf` file?
<kalcso> How can I restore deleted files with extundelete?
<bazhang> http://extundelete.sourceforge.net/options.html kalcso
<kalcso> extundelete --restore-directory /home/kal/Desktop/mtdoc /dev/sdb1 nothing happen.
<kalcso> extundelete: Input/output error when trying to open filesystem /dev/sdb1
<kalcso> I want to recover files on my usb
<bazhang> kalcso, is the fs on the usb ext or fat
<kalcso> None of them, its NTFS.
<bazhang> ext undelete wont help with NTFS kalcso
<kalcso> I can change it to ext
<bazhang> kalcso, it's a bit late to do that
<kalcso> I mean my usb.
<kalcso> I want to change it to ext4 then restore files from my ubuntu on that
<bazhang> kalcso, what distro are you on, debian ubuntu or something else
<kalcso> Artful
<kalcso> UBUNTU
<bazhang> kalcso, the files were on an ntfs usb?
<kalcso> No, On ubuntu home
<bazhang> kalcso, why did you mention a usb with ntfs
<kalcso> Cause I want to restore files from home into usb dev
<kalcso> extundelete --restore-directory /home/kal/Desktop/mtdoc /dev/sdb1, As you see files are in home
<fishcooker> how to show details of package; eg: screen about its size, version, and all dependencies package?
<nacc> fishcooker: apt show screen
<nacc> fishcooker: where screen is <pkgname>
<kalcso> bazhang, What's wrong with that command?
<fishcooker> cool nacc... it works, thanks it looks that screen package have bigger size rather than tmux in total
<yabuk> hey, lellow
<yabuk> dows anyone know how to install and use the usb wifi adapter tp-link wn722n on ubuntu? I bought this modell because I read that it is supported on linux. I've tried many ways to isntall the Open firmware for ath9k_htc, but without luck
<supremum> I have created this custom keyboard map and it works, except for the altgr and shift altgr bindings. any ideas why it may not work?
<supremum> the right alt key works as altgr for the builtin keyboard layout
<supremum> Here is my custom keyboard layout https://pastebin.com/CjD6chfz
<alexxey> yabuk, are you sure about it's actual chipset?
<alexxey> yabuk, use lsusb to verify
<yabuk> alexxey
<yabuk> no, I'm not sure
<yabuk> alexxyey, ID 0cf3:e007 Atheros Communications, Inc.
<alexxey> yabuk, this is strange, 0cf3:e007 seems to be a Bluetooth device
<yabuk> Alexxey #
<alexxey> yabuk, maybe you did not plug in the adapter when execting "lsusb"?
<yabuk> you are right! the correct lsusb line is "Bus 001 Device 006: ID 2357:010c"
<yabuk> just this description chenge when I unplug the adapter
<alexxey> yabuk, this 2357:010c seems to be a Realtek model
<alexxey> not atheros
<alexxey> yabuk, You can try this driver:
<alexxey> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:hanipouspilot/rtlwifi
<alexxey> sudo apt-get update
<alexxey> sudo apt-get install rtlwifi-new-dkms
<yabuk> alexxey, I'm going yo try it right now
<alexxey> God damn tp-link, changed to realtek to cut cost
<snkcld> do i have to have apparmor installed in order to install lxc/lxd?
<yabuk> alexxey,  Unable to locate package rtlwifi-new-dkms
<yabuk> I've already added the repostory, and updated
<alexxey> yabuk, What ubuntu version are you using
<yabuk> ubuntu 17.04
<alexxey> yabuk, hmm, seems that that PPA hasn't been updated for a while
<alexxey> yabuk, give me a moment to examine
<yabuk> alexxey, I'm really sad now, there the TP-LINK TL-WN722N v1 and v2, im my country I found the v2 and the atheros is on v1
<alexxey> yabuk, don't worry it'll work
<yabuk> alexxey, thank you!
<supremum> I got the keyboard layout to work now by using  include "level3(ralt_switch)"  that I found in a built in keyboard layout. I guess that contains modifier key mappings from ralt to altgr.
<alexxey> yabuk, I was wrong about the rtlwifi-new-dkms
<snkcld> can anyone here with a ubuntu install, who has never installed selinux, tell me if they have libselinux1 installed ?
<alexxey> yabuk, It seems this is the correct driver: https://github.com/lwfinger/rtl8188eu
<snkcld> i think i just realized why i cant remove libselinux1, because its a dependency of multiple packages, even if you arent using selinux
<alexxey> yabuk, But I did not find a PPA repo, maybe you'll have to compile the driver
<yabuk> alexxey, may I follow the commands of this page: https://github.com/lwfinger/rtl8188eu
<alexxey> yabuk, yes, make sure to install linux-headers-$(uname -r) first
<alexxey> apt install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<yabuk> i never did this before
<yabuk> but I'll try
<alexxey> It'll be a walk in the park
<yabuk> thank you
<yabuk> may I post here the command before doing? just one line at time
<yabuk> ?
<yabuk> git clone https://github.com/lwfinger/rtl8188eu.git ok?
<yabuk> alexxey
<alexxey> yabuk, wait a moment
<alexxey> i'm having lunch
<yabuk> ok
<hendry> i'm trying to get a database connection going to mysql, but Unable to locate package libmariadbclient-dev when using Ubuntu Xenial. What am I missing?
<fishcooker> is there anyone here using irc chat command line?
<oerheks> yes, we all have a prompt
<glitsj16> hendry: I can only track libmariadb-client-lgpl-dev in xenial, which says it is the same as libmariadbclient-dev, just has a different license..
<alexxey> yabuk, yeah, go ahead, you can also click 'download zip' in the webpage
<yabuk> ok, I did the git clone...
<yabuk> rsrsrs
<EriC^^_> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<yabuk> ok, I downloaded, and what should I do now? alexxey
<alexxey> yabuk, did you downloaded zip or git cloned
<yabuk> I git cloned before you ask to download, but now I downloaded
<EriC^^_> !ping
<alexxey> yabuk, ok, unpack the zip so you get a folder rtl8188eu-master
<yabuk> done
<alexxey> Then open a terminal, cd into the parent directory of rtl8188eu-master
<yabuk> done
<alexxey> so that when you "ls" you see rtl8188eu-master
<alexxey> sudo apt install linux-headers-$(uname -r) dkms
<yabuk> should I do this command from insdide the rtl8188eu-master? or from outside
<alexxey> stay outside, but it's irrelevant
<scrapcode> I'm having trouble with my sound getting "staticy" ... new install xubuntu LTS... It might work fine for hours after a reboot, or just a few minutes. "Audio device: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)"
<yabuk> done
<alexxey> yabuk, forgot one more command, apt install build-essential
<alexxey> to ensure the toolchain has been installed
<yabuk> done, both commands
<alexxey> yabuk, stay in the outside folder, execute the following command
<alexxey> sudo dkms add ./rtl8188eu-master
<kalcso> I've a problem with extundelete, how can I restore my files?
<yabuk> done
<alexxey> yabuk, sudo dkms build 8188eu/1.0
<yabuk> done
<alexxey> yabuk, sudo dkms install 8188eu/1.0
<alexxey> Did you see any errors in the last two commands? Watch carefully
<yabuk> without errors
<alexxey> have you done with 'sudo dkms install 8188eu/1.0'
<yabuk> doing
<yabuk> done
<alexxey> sudo mkdir /lib/firmware/rtlwifi/
<yabuk> cannot create directory ‘/lib/firmware/rtlwifi/’: File exists
<alexxey> ok
<alexxey> sudo cp rtl8188eu-master/rtl8188eufw.bin /lib/firmware/rtlwifi/
<yabuk> should i delete thet directory before cp?
<alexxey> no
<yabuk> ok
<alexxey> it means we don't need to create it again, it already exists
<yabuk> done
<alexxey> sudo chmod 0644 /lib/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8188eufw.bin
<alexxey> udo chown root:root /lib/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8188eufw.bin
<alexxey> missed 's' in the 2nd command
<alexxey> sudo
<yabuk> done
<alexxey> echo "blacklist r8188eu" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/r8188eu.conf
<yabuk> done
<alexxey> echo 8188eu | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<yabuk> done
<alexxey> note this time it is '8188eu' not 'r8188eu'
<yabuk> withou errors
<alexxey> I think we are done
<yabuk> I just cp from irssi to other terminal
<alexxey> Now you can reboot and see if it works
<yabuk> lol!
<yabuk> tahnk you!
<yabuk> thak#
<alexxey> yabuk, it's not over yet
<yabuk> rsrsr
<alexxey> yabuk, try rebooting first
<alexxey> maybe there are other problems
<yabuk> ok
<yabuk> rebooting
<yabuk> see you soon
<alexxey> :-)
<yabuk> alexxey?
<alexxey> yabuk, :)
<OERIAS> Has anyone tried a docking station on Ubuntu
<OERIAS> it's for a notebook computer
<yabuk> I'm heppy, there is two wlan here!
<yabuk> you're the guy! alexxey
<alexxey> yabuk, I think the repo owner lwfinger makes solid driver
<alexxey> yabuk, No problem :-)
<alexxey> yabuk, Note that if you need to compile other drivers in the future, not all driver can be installed by dkms
<alexxey> this driver happened to support dkms
<alexxey> the advantage of dkms is you don't have to worry about kernel upgrades. It will automatically rebuild
<kalcso> How can I restore data by extundelete into a usb?
<alexxey> kalcso, what command did you use actually
<kalcso> sudo extundelete --resotre-directory /home/myuser/deletedfilesdir  /dev/sdc1
<alexxey> kalcso, what is /dev/sdc1
<kalcso> ext4, usb flash.
<alexxey> kalcso, don't you need to use   --output-dir
<alexxey> to specify where you want the recoverd files to go
<alexxey> kalcso, and you cannot just write to block file /dev/sdc1
<alexxey> you need to mount it to a dir first
<kalcso> before destination folder?
<alexxey> I think you can try the following
<kalcso> /media/myuser/USBFLASHNAME is dir name
<alexxey> this is the mount point of /dev/sdc1
<alexxey> ?
<kalcso> right
<alexxey> sudo extundelete --restore-directory /home/myuser/deletedfilesdir --output-dir /media/myuser/USBFLASHNAME
<alexxey> maybe something like this?
<alexxey> I'm not exactly sure
<kalcso> let's check
<kalcso> extundelete: Operation not permitted when trying to open filesystem /media/myuser/USBFLASHNAME
<alexxey> try mounting it manually, first eject the usb stick
<alexxey> unplug and plug it in again
<alexxey> sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<alexxey> check if it's actually /dev/sdc
<kalcso> I did, nothing changed, I also ejected that several times.
<alexxey> Oh, you probably need to specify the partiton of the home partition
<alexxey> is your /home on a separate partition?
<kalcso> Yes, it is.
<alexxey> check: df -h
<alexxey> suppose your /home is on /dev/sda2
<alexxey> you need: sudo extundelete /dev/sda2 --restore-directory myuser/deletedfilesdir --output-dir /media/myuser/USBFLASHNAME
<alexxey> Note there are 2 changes
<alexxey> one is the addition of /dev/sda2 (whatever your home is in)
<kalcso> home is 1.6 TB
<alexxey> second it the removal of /home in path. so that /home/myuser/deletedfilesdir becomes myuser/deletedfilesdir
<alexxey> remove /home/
<alexxey> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/File_recovery#Usage
<kalcso> Nothing happen by remove home from the path
<kalcso> home is sda1
<alexxey> remount /dev/sda1 as read only
<alexxey> mount -o remount,ro /dev/sda1
<kalcso> Is there anyway to return changes after this command?
<alexxey> mount -o remount,rw /dev/sda1
<alexxey> you mean remount it as read-write
<kalcso> I did, nothing happen
<alexxey> what is the actual command you are using now
<alexxey> and the output?
<kalcso> sudo extundelete --restore-directory /myuser/deletedfolder --output-dir /media/myuser/
<kalcso> or even with home path
<alexxey> sudo extundelete /dev/sda1 --restore-directory /myuser/deletedfolder --output-dir /media/myuser/
<alexxey> nonono
<alexxey> this one:
<kalcso> NOTICE: Extended attributes are not restored.
<kalcso> WARNING: EXT3_FEATURE_INCOMPAT_RECOVER is set.
<kalcso> The partition should be unmounted to undelete any files without further data loss.
<kalcso> If the partition is not currently mounted, this message indicates
<kalcso> it was improperly unmounted, and you should run fsck before continuing.
<kalcso> If you decide to continue, extundelete may overwrite some of the deleted
<alexxey> ok then, do the following step by step
<kalcso> Should add USB name after /media/myuser/ ?
<kalcso> * should I
<alexxey> should be the mount point
<alexxey> e.g. /media/john/usb0
<alexxey> but there are other errors in your command
<kalcso> unrecognized option '--output-dir'
<alexxey> kalcso, what ubuntu version are you using
<kalcso> It's artful
<alexxey> kalcso, so this utility expect you to unmount the file system you will be operate on. But you cannot unmount /home
<alexxey> So you will have to use a liveCD or something
<alexxey> kalcso, if --output-dir is not usable don't use it anymore, it's deprecated. And dont specify any /dev/sdc1
<alexxey> and note that it's "myuser/deletedfolder" not "/myuser/deletedfolder"
<alexxey> extundelete will restore any files it finds to a subdirectory of the current directory named “RECOVERED_FILES”
<alexxey> So in a live system, mount your USB stick, cd into it and use extundelete
<kalcso> My CD/DVD rom not works.
<kalcso> It's garbage.
<alexxey> use the usb stick to create a live usb
<alexxey> and restore the file to your root partition
<kalcso> after files recovery done with success, Would files name change?
<alexxey> it says it is able to restore file name http://extundelete.sourceforge.net/
<alexxey> I've never tried
<kalcso> So before everything I need to make a live usb, then mounting /home, after that I should use bellow command:
<kalcso>  sudo extundelete --restore-directory /deleteddirpath /dev/sd[rootpartition]
<alexxey> No, you got it reversed
<alexxey> and do not mount home
<alexxey> the whole point of live USB is to umount /home
<alexxey> I think you need to do the following
<alexxey> 1. create a liveUSB
<alexxey> 2. boot liveUSB
<alexxey> 3. mount root partition to /mnt
<alexxey> 4. cd /mnt
<alexxey> 5. install extundelete
<alexxey> 6. sudo extundelete /dev/sda1 --restore-directory myuser/deletedfolder
<alexxey> and note that it's "myuser/deletedfolder" not "/myuser/deletedfolder"
<alexxey> don't type the first slash.
<alexxey> Your files will be restored to a folder RECOVERED_FILES in root partition
<DerLG> anyone here ever tackled nvidia drivers?
<kalcso> Alexxy, thanks. Is there anyway to make live usb without downloading ubuntu?
<DerLG> kalcso: you kinda need the file locally in order to burn it to dvd or put it into usb
<DerLG> kalcso: unless you did a  network install...
 * DerLG shrugs
<oerheks> it would be magic without downloading
<kalcso> Unfortunately I've not an iso file, :) but magic somewhere is needed.
<kalcso> Thanks, alexxey. Let see what would happen.
<alexxey> kalcso, No problem
<alexxey> just download the iso and dd it to usb stick
<alexxey> For Windows, use Win32DiskImager
<kalcso> I'm using Furius iso mount.
<DerLG> exit
<dw1> since i upgraded to 17.04 i'm getting a "cups-pki-expired" error when i try to print. anyone know how to refresh this cert?
<dw1> hm
<dw1> since i upgraded to 17.04 i'm getting a "cups-pki-expired" error when i try to print. anyone know how to refresh this cert?
<dw1> apt install --reinstall cups didnt help
<dw1> maybe i can find where the cert is :]
<DerLGm> still trying to figure out how to get nvidia driver to work
<dw1> usually it installs automatically or from 'Additional Software'
<dw1> in the old days i downloaded a .run from the site and ran via command prompt
<dw1> @DerLGm
<DerLGm> dw1: well i tried installing the one that was on the nvidia site
<DerLGm> and it messed up my resolution
<DerLGm> dw1: i was trying to update my driver because i wasnt getting audio
<dw1> ahh
<dw1> well maybe it installed properly then and you just need to change res
<dw1> in the system menu there should be some Display or Monitor or NVidia program
<dw1> where you can update the res
<dw1> (o_o)
<DerLGm> sorry dw1
<DerLGm> didnt catch response
<DerLGm> so yeah, audio wasnt working in pulse or alsamixer so i tried updating driver from nvidia site. did so n now resolution is craps.
<dw1> in the system menu there may be some Display or Monitor or NVidia program where you can update the res
<dw1> Apps -> System
<DerLGm> dw1: i dont have the default ubuntu desktop env anymore. im using openbox.
<dw1> DerLGm: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=55786 idk
<DerLGm> dw1: thnx
<Cybertinus> Hello
<Cybertinus> I'm running Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS on my laptop and I want to reconfigure the terminal that it copies text when I select it. How can I do that?
<Cybertinus> I've searched the internet already, but all it showed me where posts from 2009 and stuff. Which just isn't relevant anymore, imho
<m0j0dj0dj0> Hi did u try middle click mouse ?
<m0j0dj0dj0> after selection
<Cybertinus> hmm, yeah. That works. How do I get it in the normal buffer, so I can just use ^V or shift+insert or something?
<thid> hmm in my case even with middle button shift+insert works
<Cybertinus> not in my case
<m0j0dj0dj0> thx thid i didn't know that it works for me
<Cybertinus> how did you get that to work thid? :)
<AnnaRooks> hi im lil confused what happened with plymouth on my computer, i tried to do update-alternatives a new theme, but then it wouldnt show the new theme on boot, and only showed the text theme when powering down
<thid> Cybertinus: gnome-terminal support that
<Cybertinus> thid: ok, how do I enable that feature then? :)
<thid> Cybertinus: on ubuntu gnome it works outofbox
<Cybertinus> I'm using gnome-terminal, but it doesn't work for me ;)
<Exterminador> guys i have a little and maybe dumb question. about this, what's really the ram that i have to use? :X  https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/fQtH5caK/
<Exterminador> the free thing or the available thing?
<Exterminador> :x
<m0j0dj0dj0> AnnaRooks: sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth ; does the "*" is on your theme ?
<AnnaRooks> yep
<m0j0dj0dj0> did u  update-initramfs -u ?
<AnnaRooks> yea
<thid> Cybertinus: check settings in gnome-terminal
<Cybertinus> hmm, ik works within gnome-terminal itself. But when I try to copy some text from the terminal to firefox (to google an error for instance), then only middle-click works, not shift+insert
<m0j0dj0dj0> AnnaRooks: what the return of : ls -l /etc/alternatives/default.plymouth
<AnnaRooks> er. cant copy paste. but its 777 and a symlink to the .plymouth file i think?
<m0j0dj0dj0> but does it the symlink to the .plymouth of your wanted theme ?
<AnnaRooks> yea, that probably was important to mention, sorry
<fallentree> Exterminador: used - buffers/cache. Read this:  http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<Exterminador> fallentree: tks
<fallentree> Exterminador: and sorry, typo, I meant free+buffers/cache
<Exterminador> basically, available :D
<fallentree> free is literally unused, and buffers/cache are freed in favor of applications needing ram, so that's effectively what you have under available
<Exterminador> nice
<fallentree> yes
<m0j0dj0dj0> AnnaRooks: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24931555/ this is what i do in my install script to set up the pony boot animation, it works on ubuntu-gnome
<mojtaba> Hello, does anybody know how can I start an xsession of a remote machine on alt+ctrl+f8 console? (while having the local one on f7)
<mojtaba> I can ssh to machine B from machine A.
<adac> How can I see on command line, if there are auto updates enabled (security updates)
<AnnaRooks> m0j0dj0dj0: oh i just realized i installed it to /lib instead of /lib/share, would that affect it?
<AnnaRooks> the instructions said /lib specifically, but idk if its changed?
<vlt> mojtaba: LTSP is exactly doing that. Somehow. You might want to look at how they solved that.
<mojtaba> vlt: Thanks. I will look in to it.
<blaster> What's the channel for general banter on this network?
<mojtaba> vlt: Machine A (which is the main machine is an Ubuntu machine) and machine B is a Mac.
<Aliekezhi> hi, by default on my mate session (using ubuntu), pressing Print screen key starts "mate-screenshot"... I would like instead "mate-screenshot -i", how can I change this ?
<vlt> mojtaba: Sounds more complicated then.
<mojtaba> vlt: I want to be able to have an xsession of the Mac in Ubuntu.
<vlt> mojtaba: Does the Mac run X?
<mojtaba> vlt: hmm. How can I test it?
<vlt> mojtaba: I don't know much about Macs.
<BlueShark> can anyone tell me what language this is? https://i.imgur.com/vu9pFCh.png
<vlt> mojtaba: Tools and technologies that might be useful: xfreerdp, xvnc,
<mojtaba> vlt: Thanks for the info.
<vlt> BlueShark: These are greek letters.
<BlueShark> vlt, thanks - how would you type them?
<vlt> BlueShark: (Sounds like the name of a flower.)
<vlt> BlueShark: I'd set my keyboard to a Greek layout.
<BlueShark> i just want it in my clipboard.
<BlueShark> if only someone were kind enough to type that :D
<vlt> BlueShark: Open greek wikipedia and copy paste the letters you need ;-)
<cbauer> I've skipped the process of setting up an account when installing ubuntu-server, I suppose there's no default password for root, right?
<vlt> BlueShark: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrysanthemum
<AnnaRooks> m0j0dj0dj0: thanks for the script, i didnt realize that i had to move the theme from /lib to /usr/share
<m0j0dj0dj0> AnnaRooks: you're welcome :)
<thid> cbauer: thers no root in first place, only sudo :D
<thid> I mean root is disabled
<cbauer> not after I enabled it :P
<thid> then sudo su
<cbauer> it's a single-purpose vm anyway
<thid> passwd
<cbauer> don't need user-management really
<cbauer> just cuda for number crunching
<thid> :D
<cbauer> (gpu passthrough vm)
<cbauer> even isolated from internet, so there's no point in limiting myself to a non-root account
<cbauer> if I have to then run practically every command with sudo and get problems with redirection
<thid> so true
<thid> I also prefere to use root on servers
<cbauer> so why say "thers no root in first place" :P
<Ben64> it's disabled on most ubuntu installs
<cbauer> didn't need to enable it though to become root
<cbauer> it just has ! in password field in my shadow
<AnnaRooks> i sudo su sometimes and then totally forget about it
<cbauer> can't seem to be able to mount my ubuntu-server livecd in uefi mode
<Ben64> what do you mean
<eoh667> On 16.04.02 LTS (Kernel 4.8), I have an USB stick with some weird file system that I would like to dump as a file. When I install the stick `lsusb` shows it just fine, but it does not show up as `lsblk -a`. I know the stick works (I see it as `/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb2/2-1` on Ubuntu, and I can `dd` it on MacOS). What can I do to make it visible as a block device?
<m0j0dj0dj0> lsblk
<m0j0dj0dj0> may be
<m0j0dj0dj0> ha
<m0j0dj0dj0> what does lsusb return ?
<eoh667> relevant line: Bus 002 Device 003: ID 05dc:a83a Lexar Media, Inc.
<Ben64> what's the output of dmesg after you plug it in
<eoh667> My dmsg file is empty, but in syslog I get:
<eoh667> Jun 22 22:22:12 host kernel: [10288570.860788] usb 2-2: new SuperSpeed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd
<eoh667> Jun 22 22:22:12 host kernel: [10288570.886451] usb 2-2: New USB device found, idVendor=05dc, idProduct=a83a
<eoh667> Jun 22 22:22:12 host kernel: [10288570.886457] usb 2-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3
<eoh667> Jun 22 22:22:12 host kernel: [10288570.886460] usb 2-2: Product: USB Flash Drive
<eoh667> Jun 22 22:22:12 host kernel: [10288570.886463] usb 2-2: Manufacturer: Lexar
<Ben64> dmesg
<Ben64> and use paste.ubuntu.com
<cbauer> can I disable my dGPU for displaying graphics to just use it for CUDA in grub or somewhere like that?
<eoh667> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24931799/
<Ben64> eoh667: that isn't dmesg
<eoh667> Help me out then please, what is dmesg?
<Ben64> it's a command
<Ben64> plug in the flash drive, wait 30 secs, run dmesg
<eoh667> What I pasted is exactly what I received when I type `dmesg` ...
<Ben64> that's it?
<eoh667> There is more output regarding UFW and nginx, which I removed, but basically that's it.
<Ben64> try plugging the drive into a usb 2 port
<eoh667> The device doesn't have any USB 2.0 ports (it's an Intel NUC i3), but when I plug it into another random 3.0 port on the back:
<eoh667> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24931824/
<m0j0dj0dj0> eoh667: did the usb stick use to work before ?
<eoh667> m0j0dj0dj0: Yes, it has an somewhat esoteric embedded file system though. I can access it from MacOS (e.g., `dd if=/dev/xxx of=test`), and can use it from our embedded test platform.
<m0j0dj0dj0> what kind of fs ?
<Ben64> doesn't matter, it isn't even getting to that point
<Ben64> it's either a usb problem or a flash drive problem
<eoh667> I just for fun plugged it into my Windows machine, and it shows up just fine there (\Device\Harddisk3\Partition1).
<Ben64> try a different flash drive in ubuntu
<eoh667> m0j0dj0dj0, which is what I am trying to find out :D
<eoh667> Might there be a better place to ask? Is this a kernel question? A [insert subsystem] problem?
<eoh667> I'm 99% positive the stick is fine.
<Ben64> maybe ##linux, but it's probably a usb3 thing
<m0j0dj0dj0> i'm curious about the fs, what "diskpart" on windows tell you about that ?
<eoh667> m0j0dj0dj0, i suck at diskpart, but after some fighting the output I get is "* Partition 1    Primary            119 GB    32 KB"
<jhonnyBeGood> anyone know how to upgrade a opackage for security reasons?
<jhonnyBeGood> some issues reported for openvpn package
<jhonnyBeGood> but I saw on debian track on sid is already solved
<fallentree> jhonnyBeGood: apt update && apt upgrade, those are all fixed on Ubuntu btw: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/pkg/openvpn.html
<eoh667> Ben64, the problem turned out to be mundane: the system was running for many months, and apparently some kernel cleanup logic removed all of the current kernel's modules, in particular usb_storage. once I reinstalled the appropriate 'linux-image-4.8.0', it just worked
<Aliekezhi> hi, How can I map the "print key" to the command I want in mate desktop ?
<Aliekezhi> Oh I found my answer, it's simple : only had to click on "Add" in the keyboard shortcut menu, didn't see it ^^
<jhonnyBeGood> fallentree I am using ubuntu 16 , it should cover the update security issues on openvpn if I do apt-get upgrade? How can I check it ?
<fallentree> jhonnyBeGood: I gave you the link where it lists CVEs for the package openvpn
<sylario> hi I just installed  Ubuntu 17.04 on an ASUS X206HA,  but the sound card is not detected
<sylario> when i do lspci -v there is no audio device listed
<sylario> what should I do?
<tomreyn> sylario: do you know the exact model (it should say on the bottom, following the 'X206HA-' product series.
<sylario> FD0020TS
<jhonnyBeGood> fallentree I saw it but it seems avaiable just for Ubuntu 17.04
<fallentree> jhonnyBeGood: read the table again. See the column "Xenial". All green, "released".
<jhonnyBeGood> sorry falletree I saw that but how Can i confirm that the security was applied?
<fallentree> jhonnyBeGood: check this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openvpn   then in the table, under "Xenial Xerus" click 2.3.10-1ubuntu2.1 row to expand the changelog, and see
<sylario> crap, and the computer does not come back when you open it back
<jhonnyBeGood> fallentree thanks so much!!! openvpn 2.3.10-1ubuntu2.1 means security package was installed
<tomreyn> sylario: this is base don Atom x5-Z8300. some atom chipsets are problematic (not sure if this one, but what you say sounds as if).
<tomreyn> sylario: try the hwe and maybe hwe-edge kernels
<ioria> sylario, are you on 17.04 zesty ?
<tomreyn> sylvario: oh those wont be available on 17.04 i guess, sorry.
<sylario> ioria: yes  I am on 17.04
<sylario> on 16.04 there is no keyboard, and on 14.04 there is no WiFI
<ioria> sylario, i think it's a bug, tale a look at #102   comment  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1563110
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1563110 in linux (Ubuntu) "No sound on Asus e200ha, intel sst with cx2072x codec" [High,Fix committed]
<sylario> I tested it
<ioria> *take
<sylario> ioria:  testing the script
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<tomreyn> sylario: make sure oyu really have this intel sst chip: dmesg | grep intel_sst
<sylario> tomreyn it says intel_sst_acpi 808622A8:00: No matching machine driver found , it seems it match
<tomreyn> yes thats the one
<sylario> Script is installing
<sylario> Next time, i'll help people only if the machine costed more than 200€
<sylario> ^^
<sylario> I never had that kind of problem since... 10 years? probably because I tend to avoid the really cheap stuff
<sylario> It's sad because a light distro really help when you have a cheap machine that try to run Windows 10
<ioria> well, ubuntu per se it's not exactly 'light'
<sylario> more than 10
<sylario> windows
<ioria> boh, i'd say the same ... think about x(l)ubuntu
<sylario> I will not be around to support the machine and I am not aware of the quality of the support of the many many end user oriented distro
<sylario> so I went the canonical route
<tomreyn> hmm thzat kernel.zip download is apparently limited to a maximum of 100 KB/s
<sylario> I am at top speed on it : 600KB/s
<sylario> top seed for my current connection
<tomreyn> okay, you must have found the one mirror which is not all busy
<sylario> Is github using aws?
<tomreyn> yes
<sylario> i have a github.something.something.amazonaws.com url
<tomreyn> got a copy now through a faster tunnel
<tomreyn> so that's a patched 4.12.0-rc1 kernel .deb
<tomreyn> sylario: so what you are installing there is a customized kernel, patched by means we do not know. just be aware of this, it *could* be dangerous.
<cbauer> for some reason lspci can't return and ^C is ignored...
<sylario> well, i lost trackpad, and still no sound
<sylario> tracpad is back !
<tomreyn> cbauer: you can kill the process ('killall lspci' or 'killall -9 lspci') fomr a different temrinal. check 'dmesg -T | tail -n100' for what happened there.
<tomreyn> fomr -> from
<cbauer> it couldn't find an lspci process
<cbauer> I did kill the bash process it was running in now
<cbauer> just digged in /sys/devices/pci... around now to get what I needed
<MayS> Hey , How to increase keyboard controlled mouse speed ? Delay settings not working .
<MayS> !
<sylario> well, I tested multiple stuff but still no sound and that asus laptop
<sylario> thx anyway for the help
<sobczyk> anyone hit a bug with lxc copy that causes entries in config to be multiplied
<lifeboy> Ubuntu 17.04: I ssh into a 14.04 server and out of the blue the terminal session freezes. Using the save the network link, I can log into the console of that server and it's totally responsive.
<lifeboy> If I wait for a few minutes, the server responds again.
<lifeboy> Nothing I can see in syslog or elsewhere that gives an indication what happens.  I suspect it's terminal or ssh?  Or is systemd the bastard again?
<fallentree> lifeboy: "save the network link"?
<fallentree> btw, 14.04 doesn't use systemd
<lifeboy> fallentree: type "same network link"... sorry
<lifeboy> Yes, I know, but 17.04 does...
<lifeboy> If it's a client side problem
<thewillo> anyone know why ADATA SSD is throwing errors in Gparted? is it a known issue?
<thewillo> It might be related to my laptops poor excuse for a UEFI firmware
<thewillo> and it crashes ubiquity on versions 16.04 and above.. works normally on 14.04
<fallentree> lifeboy: does it happen every time?
<lifeboy> fallentree, no, it happens randomly
<xentity1x> Can someone explain to me the difference between the different startup files. What's the difference between bashrc and profile?
<litheum> !profile
<litheum> oh oops, wrong channel for that :-)
<scottjl> xentity1x: best to man bash and read the man page. (or whatever shell you're using)
<fallentree> lifeboy: well, you could check the journal, but that sounds like your connection breaking
<litheum> xentity1x: i've found great comfort in http://mywiki.wooledge.org/DotFiles
<lifeboy> Fallentree: that's the weird thing. I use that same connection to access the Proxmox cluster that this server runs on and when it freezes I can connect to the cluster just fine and access the server console and log in.
<lifeboy> Nothing on that server indicates any problem
<xentity1x> litheum okay so bashrc is for non login shells, bash_profile is for login shells, and profile is for login shells that aren't necessarily bash?
<scottjl> bash will read .profile as well
<scottjl> so will most other shells
<litheum> xentity1x: you may as well read through the "INVOCATION" section of the bash man page to see if it matches your understanding after reading that page :-)
<fallentree> lifeboy: so it's a proxmox VM?
<lifeboy> fallentree, yes.  Essentially KVM/QEMU.
<foist> Can anyone help me get the resolution right on my external display? I'm trying to follow the guide here https://diigo.com/09uhlq (highlighted parts) but it doesn't seem to work with just xrandr.
<lifeboy> I have many machines running on the same cluster and have never had this.
<fallentree> lifeboy: perhaps it's a problem on the host side then
<lifeboy> I'll ssh into another server on there and see what happens when this first connection stops responding.  That should give me an indication of whether it is the connection or not.
<fallentree> lifeboy: not necessarily. the host could be dropping connections
<fallentree> conntrack etc
<lifeboy> fallentree: Ok, I have now seen this: When the session freezes, the session on the other server is still responsive (via the same link).  When I then ssh into the frozen server from the other host, again I can log in, no problem
<lifeboy> So it's the actuall ssh session that freezes, nothing else
<lifeboy> Ah! I see in syslog on the "freezing" server "IPv6: eth0: IPv6 duplicate address fe80::3030:31ff:fe63:6331 detected!"
<lifeboy> sorry, not in syslog, in kern.log
<fallentree> lifeboy: fe80, is that something proxmox defines?
<fallentree> (I mean that's link local space)
<lifeboy> It probably is, but I have never had this.  Anyway, I just disable ipv6 for now.
<lifeboy> disabled
<lifeboy> thanks fallentree for engaging
<UniFreak> Hi. I'm trying to install php-redid into this homestead box. I already done adding the spa and apt-get update. here is the output when doing update:https://dpaste.de/0skS
<UniFreak> And here is the output when install php5-redis:https://dpaste.de/4Mga
<pavlos> UniFreak: can you ping outside hosts?
<UniFreak> pavlos, yes I can
<UniFreak> I'm behind my company's vpn
<UniFreak> pavlos, network problem?
<pavlos> UniFreak: line 47 of the first paste cannot reach us.archive.ubuntu.com
<OS-29927> !gamma
<metadot> Launchpad seems to be having problems? I'm trying to report a kernel bug, but I'm just getting timeout errors when submitting. (Error ID: OOPS-11c5b673fc0264d239b7b81841a8213c)
<ducasse> metadot: try #launchpad?
<metadot> Oh, that's a thing? Thanks, it's not listed on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList#IRC.2FChannelList.2FSupport.Ubuntu_support_channels
<ducasse> metadot: there are several launchpad channels, you can get a list from alis
<nacc> metadot: because it's not an ubuntu support channel, it's a launchpad support channel
<Voop> super noob here - could someone tell me the command to change permisisons of a certain file
<Voop> is it sudo chmod -R /path/to/file -755
<Voop> nope, missing operand
<SuperSeriousCat> No -R on a file
<pavlos> Voop: chmod 755 file
<SuperSeriousCat> It is for recursive folder chmod'ing
<Voop> ok
<Voop> hmm is 755 the right permission
<SuperSeriousCat> Probably want to do "sudo chmod 755 /path/file
<SuperSeriousCat> "
<pavlos> Voop: that's rwx for owner, r-x for group, r-x for others
<nacc> Voop: we don't know what the "right" permission is, only you do :)
<nacc> Voop: why are you changing the permissions of the file (with root)?
<Voop> i set up a php image uploader on my apache server
<Voop> it just gives an error. the php guys said the permissions were probably wrong
<Voop> but i just changed them and its still broken
<Voop> so *shrugs*
<nacc> Voop: i genuinely hope you know what you're doing :) php has a whole mess of security issues (always) and mucking with permissions to fix it, usually means you're just exposing more of your system to potential issues.
<Voop> i dont know what im doing honestly
<Voop> just learning
<Voop> i should probably learn how to sanitize inputs once i get this script working
<SuperSeriousCat> Probably need to chown apacheuser:apacheuser on the script and the folder the images go to
<SuperSeriousCat> And a stricter chmod
<pavlos> Voop: this may help, https://superuser.com/questions/581194/setting-correct-permissions-for-uploading-files
<Voop> thanks
<Voop> pavlos: that worked!
<Voop> thanks
<twelfther> /cl/cl
<grischa> Hello, i have troubles starting my system up. I get the grub help menu but it cant read any filesystems. So i put an manjaro usb in and tried other efi files. On the second file it booted up normaly. How can i fix it that i can start normaly, without usb again? http://dpaste.com/3WMXCG1
<lifeboy> fallentree, the problem is back. The ssh session still freezes from time to time. Any other ideas on what to check?
<darinavbt> Hello. Is there somewhere I could get some assistance setting up a test OpenStack deployment using Ubuntu Autopilot? I seem to be running into an issue.
<nicomachus> lifeboy: can you give a quick, succinct rundown of what the issue is and what you've tried so far? use paste.ubuntu.com if necessary.
<Dr_Fragenstein> Hello.  I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 LTS on AMD 64.  I just attempted to update/upgrade, and the latter failed part way through because it cannot down jdk-9-ea+174_linux-x64_bin.tar.gz (the link from which it's trying to download the file is now a dead link).  So the upgrade fails with "download failed ... Oracle JDK 9 is NOT installed. ... dpkg: error processing package oracle-java9-installer (--configure)"
<nacc> darinavbt: i would ask in #ubuntu-server
<Dr_Fragenstein> Now my system is hosed.  I have googled for "jdk-9-ea+174_linux-x64_bin.tar.gz" with the intent to download it elsewhere and put it into /var/cache/oracle-jdk9-installer/, but I can't find the target file anywhere.
<darinavbt> Thank you!
<nacc> Dr_Fragenstein: oracle java is not an ubuntu package
<pavlos> Voop: you're welcome
<nicomachus> nacc: openjdk would be the best option, right?
<Dr_Fragenstein> Okay.  It is, though, an ubuntu-related issue.  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade has trashed my system based on not being able to download a file.  Where is the appropriate place to seek help for this?
<nacc> nicomachus: as far as support goes, sure
<nacc> Dr_Fragenstein: no, you weren't running 'ubuntu', you were running 'ubuntu + oracle java'. We can't support oracle java
<Dr_Fragenstein> It seems like more of a package management/dependency issue.  I'm sure if I ask oracle about this I'll get a similar answer (we don't support ubuntu).  I understand if there's no support here, but can you point me to the right place to get help?
<nacc> Dr_Fragenstein: um, if you downloaded a package from oracle you better hope they support it
<Dr_Fragenstein> In the alternative, is there any way to "undo" (per se) a half-upgraded system?
<nacc> Dr_Fragenstein: where did you gt the oracle java9 package form?
<pavlos> Dr_Fragenstein: did you add a ppa to get jdk9?
<Dr_Fragenstein> I don't have the package.  That's the problem.  The upgrade tried to download it from a dead link.  I have searched for the file elsewhere with the intent to download it, but I can't find it anywhere.
<nacc> Dr_Fragenstein: no, that's not how apt works
<Dr_Fragenstein> The file in question, which I don't have, can't find and oracle apparently no longer makes available, is jdk-9-ea+174_linux-x64_bin.tar.gz
<nacc> Dr_Fragenstein: apt-cache policy oracle-java9-installer
<nacc> Dr_Fragenstein: i didn't say the file, i said the *package*
<genii> nacc: Most likely webupd8 team ppa
<Dr_Fragenstein> pavlos: Yes, I believe that I may have
<Dr_Fragenstein> Let me see
<Dr_Fragenstein> Yes: 9b174-1~webupd8~0
<nacc> genii: right, i'd expect so, as well
<nacc> Dr_Fragenstein: you should ask the ppa owner for support
<nacc> Dr_Fragenstein: or remove the ppa if you don't need it
<Dr_Fragenstein> Okay, thank you.
<Dr_Fragenstein> I honestly don
<nacc> Dr_Fragenstein: why is it installed? (or more specifically why is oracle java 9 installed?)
<Dr_Fragenstein> ...don't remember why I installed java 9, but it was nothing but trouble, so I never used it.
<nacc> Dr_Fragenstein: note also dont' just rm the sources.list file for the ppa, use ppa-purge
<Dr_Fragenstein> IIRC, I was trying to install a PDF manipulation tool that required JRE9, but it ended up not working anyway
<Dr_Fragenstein> Thank you
<genii> Dr_Fragenstein: You can edit pdfs in LibreOffice
<RonWhoCares> would someone interpret this error @ https://pastebin.com/rcERafqq
<RonWhoCares> The hard drive has only the primary partition setup
<Dr_Fragenstein> genii: I have that plugin, but it's flaky.  Also, I was trying to more than just edit PDF's.  The tool I was attempting to use can cut/splice specifally marked page areas.
<nicomachus> RonWhoCares: looks like whatever drive you're trying to read has a bad superblock. Open it in gparted and see what the filesystem type is.
<ioria> sdc != sdd
<nicomachus> ah, right, good looking.
<MortezaE> Hi, ll /var/lib/apt/list showed me:
<MortezaE> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 41813552 Apr 22  2016 archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_xenial_universe_binary-amd64_Packages
<MortezaE> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 41649086 Apr 22  2016 archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_xenial_universe_binary-i386_Packages
<kalcso> Why my deleted files doesn't appear? sudo extundelete /dev/sda1 --restore-all
<MortezaE> doesn't  ubuntu update univers repos?
<nacc> MortezaE: have you run `sudo apt update`?
<MortezaE> nacc, yes i did
<MortezaE> nacc, in fact , through synaptic i did reload multi times until now
<nacc> kalcso: i don't think there is any guarantee that extundelete can actually recover your files
<nacc> MortezaE: are you not seeing package updates for some universe packages?
<MortezaE> kalcso, try photorec command from testdisk package
<MortezaE> nacc let me see..
<Dr_Fragenstein> nacc, pavlos, it worked.  A few pieces of software may be broken, but that it certainly much preferrable to a totally broken system!  Thanks, guys!
<kalcso> Yep its clear.
<MortezaE> what package should i checkfor example?
<kalcso> MortezaE, I did but it is too slow.
<pavlos> Dr_Fragenstein: after the ppa is removed, update/upgrade should give you be a clean/current system
<MortezaE> kalcso,  one of little ways imho
<Dr_Fragenstein> It did.  I'm about to reboot to make sure, but at least the update/upgrade process completed with no errors this time.
<Dr_Fragenstein> @pavlos
<MortezaE> kalcso, search in "free" space to do things faster
<pavlos> Dr_Fragenstein: excellent
<sebsebseb> hi
<kalcso> Files had .py extenstion, would photorec restore them? how about file names?
<MortezaE> nacc, After searching some packages(babiloo, blender, bluefish) from universe origin in packages.ubuntu.com, it seems ubuntu doesn't update them
<MortezaE> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=blender&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<Marbug> Hi, how can you get kodi with nonfree option so you can read directly from the rar files? :/
<Marbug> or do you need to compile it from source as an only option to get it done? :/
<krytarik> !latest | MortezaE
<ubottu> MortezaE: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<nacc> MortezaE: yeah, i'm not sure what you mean?
<Kyros> how can i add some extra command line options to openvpn
<MortezaE> nacc, thanks, krytarik helped :)
<MortezaE> !ppa | MortezaE :)
<ubottu> MortezaE :): A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<rajivmars> hi all. i am using ubuntu 16.04.2. the problem i m facing is the screen brightness of my hp laptop automatically increases to 95% when plugged/unplugged to the power source for the first time after turning the laptop on. anybody please help me to figure this out.
<supremum> Getting some error messages when using apt-get install. Here is the command and the output https://pastebin.com/1YgYJW83 How do I fix this?
<rajivmars> also as i mention it is happening the first time i plugged or unplugges my laptop to the power source after turning it on. and i have to adjust the brightness everytime i turn my laptop on.
<nacc> supremum: no errors reported.
<nacc> supremum: those are warnings (W:)
<supremum> nacc: ok, so my computer is ok?
<nacc> supremum: not sure why you'd think it wasn't?
<supremum> because of those messages, I thought something went wrong.
<nacc> supremum: warnings are just that ... warnings, not errors
<supremum> ok. thanks
<Kitlith> A friend of mine is having difficulty installing libatomic on ubuntu 16.04. `apt install libatomic1` is giving the following message when they try to install: "libatomic1 : Depends: gcc-5-base (- 5.3.1-14-ubuntu2) but 5.4.0-6ubuntu1-16.04.4 is to be installed"
<ioria> Kitlith, apt-cache policy libatomic1
<supremum> I get the following error for  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras  : E: Failed to fetch https://ncu.dl.sourceforge.net/project/corefonts/the fonts/final/arial32.exe  Operation timed out after 0 milliseconds with 0 out of 0 bytes received.
<Kitlith> ioria, I'll tell them to run that and paste the results.
<supremum> I have retried, and got the same error message.
<Kitlith> supremum, try a sudo apt-get update before doing that?
<supremum> Kitlith: I'll try that, but I have to reload my virtual machine from the earlier state because apt-get thinks i already installed  ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Kitlith> apt-get remove ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Kitlith> ioria, https://imgur.com/a/muvO3
<ioria> Kitlith,  i suspect xenial-updates, and xenial-security not enabled
<Kitlith> Okay, I'll relay that. How should I have them check?
<ioria> Kitlith,  /etc/apt/sources.list
<immu> what is the level of Optimus technology support in ubuntu? for dual graphics
<j4ckcom> echo ‘1+1’ == echo 1+1  ?
<j4ckcom> No one is here?
<scottjl> nope
<ioria> j4ckcom, you want to dum ?
<j4ckcom> what is difference?
<ioria> *sum
<j4ckcom> i just asking it
<ioria> j4ckcom,  echo $((1+1))
<j4ckcom> echo 1+1 | bc
<j4ckcom> :)
<immu> yeah
<immu> what happ
<gp5st> what can I do to allow another user to delete a file in /tmp that I create?
<Sleaker> gp5st: chmod o+w filename
<gp5st> Sleaker, /tmp has a sticky bit. that won't work
<Sleaker> ooo
<gp5st> (actually, I'm not sure if it'd work in general because you need w on the dir to delete a file, right?)
<Sleaker> worked just fine for me
<Sleaker> touched a file in tmp, chmodded it.
<Sleaker> isn't tmp rwxt?
<gp5st> Sleaker, are you the same user?
<Sleaker> ah I see what you mean.
<gp5st> http://dpaste.com/2VV9T6K
<Sleaker> right
<Sleaker> my suggestion would be, don't use tmp for those files.
<Sleaker> seems like you're trying to use it for something it wasn't intended to be used for.
<JustTheDoctor> Hello, i am a developer and i am interested in using a torrent system to distrubite my open source projects.. is there anyone here that can walk me threw creating and seeding torrents on a ubuntu operating system?
<JustTheDoctor> (ubuntu ssh terminal.. the creation and hosting system is a vps with ssh cmd only.)
<gp5st> JustTheDoctor, have you search for it. lit the first result for me was a stack overflow post explaining how
<JustTheDoctor> i also need to find the client.
<JustTheDoctor> can you link me that stack over flow result?
<Sleaker> JustTheDoctor: you wont be using a client if you're hosting the torrent file.
<JustTheDoctor> in windows, i used utorrent to create http://files.cryptodepot.org/ the panda install .torrent,
<Sleaker> correct.
<Sleaker> but you have no GUI if you're doing this on a VPS.
<JustTheDoctor> so i thought i need a client to create the torrent
<JustTheDoctor> correc
<Sleaker> and that means you need a daemon to serve the data.
<JustTheDoctor> correct*
<Sleaker> not a client.
<JustTheDoctor> the daemon on linux, is the client in windows
<Sleaker> different tools for different things.
<JustTheDoctor> i need a torrent daemon, that works like utorrent but on linux
<gp5st> JustTheDoctor, also, as an aside, S3 will automatically torrent files for you, ?torrent after a public file will give you the torrent file for it
<Sleaker> JustTheDoctor: you can try rtorrent.
<gp5st> JustTheDoctor, seriously, just google it. there's ctorrent and rtorrent for command line use
<JustTheDoctor> gp5st: can you link me to the result you got?
<gp5st> I know ctorrent can create torrent files
<JustTheDoctor> ok
<glitsj16> gp5st: if you create the file under a subdir in /tmp and chmod +w that dir you should get what you want.. the sticky bit on /tmp can be circumvented in that case because you only need write perms on the containing dir for file deletion
<gp5st> JustTheDoctor, no. I googled "create torrent file ubuntu"
<JustTheDoctor> i'll use ctorrent
<JustTheDoctor> but now i have to figure out how to MAKE the torrent file..
<JustTheDoctor> and then figure out how to seed it
<gp5st> glitsj16, ooo, good idea. I just didn't know if there was a way to opt-out of sticky bit protection
<Sleaker> JustTheDoctor: I suggest reading man docs on ctorrent or their help documentation it should have everything you need.
<gp5st> Sleaker, he really just needs to google it. there's a wealth of information out there :)
<glitsj16> gp5st: i just tested it, works here
<gp5st> glitsj16, yeah, that makes perfect sense. sticky wouldn't be recursive
<glitsj16> gp5st: indeed
<gp5st> glitsj16, thanks!
<glitsj16> gp5st: no trouble, it refreshed my memory on /tmp sticky bits as well
<JustTheDoctor> all i want to know is in ssh "whatcommand makesthisfile.blah thetorrentfile.torrent
<JustTheDoctor> then how do i seed it
<JustTheDoctor> Google has yet to show me how to do those and it worked
<Sleaker> you don't use ssh for that JustTheDoctor?
<JustTheDoctor> i need to know
<JustTheDoctor> what ctorrent
<JustTheDoctor> command i would type to create a torrent, i dont know how,
<Sleaker> JustTheDoctor: we don't know ctorrent, it's suggested that you install it and try 'man ctorrent'
<gp5st> JustTheDoctor, you'll need to pick a tracker and then run your torrent program with your file. that's how you seed
<JustTheDoctor> i realize what i did wrong
<daum> hi guys - i'm trying to setup raid on my ubuntu 16.04 install, it's already up and running so i would prefer not to have to restart.  The problem is my /dev/sdb1 is a EFI system and I can't figure out hwo to convert that from that.  I know I can disable UEFI in the bios which then will let non-secure boot but can't figure out what to do about my boot partition.  Any thoughts on how to fix that?
<JustTheDoctor> im asking protocal specific question in the wrong area
<gp5st> JustTheDoctor, or you could just google it :) "create torrent file ubuntu" first result for me is a stackoverflow post
<JustTheDoctor> is transmission a command line torrent app?
<gp5st> Not that I'm aware of
<JustTheDoctor> because, once again
<JustTheDoctor> I AM ONLY COMMAND LINE
<JustTheDoctor> everything i find on creating in ubuntu is GUI based
<gp5st> yeah, we gotchya
<Voop> cli is hard
<gp5st> Voop, it's actually easier
<gp5st> JustTheDoctor, https://askubuntu.com/questions/32024/how-to-create-a-torrent-using-the-command-line
<gp5st> seriously, I don't believe it wasn't in the top handful of results for you
<JustTheDoctor> ok so now i need to learn the tracker info,
<JustTheDoctor> Thank you gp5st and everyone else
<gp5st> also, transmission-create is a command line
<JustTheDoctor> you have made it easier for me.
 * gp5st rolls his eyes
<swift110> hey all
<JustTheDoctor> roll on harder
<cloudbud> How can i verify if my logrotate is executing the  logrotate is working
<swift110> lol
<oerheks> cloudbud, check the /var/lib/logrotate/status file, and check the dates?
<cloudbud> oerheks : I have a script that is always running and it is generating some logs. so I have applied the logrotation policy and have placed a script in /etc/logrotate.d/ .but it seems that the log file is not being rotated as it was 1.4 GB yesterday I checked. Also is it because of the copytruncate parameter in the logrotation file.   it's because the script is not closing the old file and opening the new one.
<cloudbud> https://pastebin.com/raw/tFDc6Guv
<CountryfiedLinux> Does anyone here know a lot about the new AMD driver Ubuntu compatibility? I'm thinking about buying a new laptop that has an AMD e2-7117.
<CountryfiedLinux> As you were. It's an AMD e2-7110
<isene> Running Weechat in tmux via ssh to a remote server. I have meta-up (meta-meta2-A) bound to /buffer -1, and I want to bind shift-meta-up to /buffer move -1, but when hitting meta-k and then pressing shift-alt-up, nothing happens - no response (running weechat in tmux running on a remote server via ssh). I suspect tmux is eating my keys. I asked over at #weechat first, but got the reply that tmux might be
<isene> eating keys. So I asked over at #tmux but no luck. I have done unbind-key S-M-Up in tmux bot to no avail. Any ideas?
<guttume> i am trying freetds to connect to sql server on a local network but it comes with the error 'Adaptive Server is unavailable or does not exist'
<guttume> any help?
<nacc> guttume: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/8511369/adaptive-server-is-unavailable-or-does-not-exist-error-connecting-to-sql-serve ?
<CountryfiedLinux> Is the AMD e2-7110 recommended for Ubuntu?
<guttume> nacc i checked that but it all talks about the freetds config. I am even there I am trying to test with tsql -S 192.168.172.132 -U AmitD -P Password@1 -D ConferenceRoomBooking
<nacc> guttume: i've never used it, i don't know any more than that -- it seemsl ike a configuration issue or
<guttume> nacc: ok
<isene> Found the solution: In tmux.conf: set-option -g xterm-keys on
<thiras> is it best practice to use .profile file for adding a path?
<nacc> thiras: .profile is used, iirc, for login shells
<CarlFK> thiras: i would say yes.
<thiras> nacc, that should be bash_rc
<thiras> thanks
<CarlFK> oh ight.
<nacc> thiras: what would be bash_rc?
<nacc> thiras: do you mean .bashrc?
<CarlFK> .bash_rc ;)
<CarlFK> ack.  I shuold really check my files :p
<nacc> thiras: it should go in .bashrc generally, if you want it to affect all bash sessions
<nacc> thiras: iirc, default. profile sources $HOME/.bashrc
<nacc> *default .profile
<ycyclist> Can I make a gpt partition on a drive where I've already made an mbr partition with fdisk?
<nacc> ycyclist: that doesn't make sense, they are two different partition table types, i think
<nacc> ycyclist: hrm, maybe i'm wrong -- it seems tehcnically possible
<nacc> ycyclist: but don't do it, it seems unmanageable to keep the two tables in sync
<kenrin> Try it and find out.  Don't see why you would want to though
<kenrin> I believe it will overwrite the mbr with GUID.  according to the gdisk man page
<ycyclist> Okay, I just got in with gdisk, and it warns me if I add a partition I will overwrite something in a bad way I think...
<ycyclist> Ideally, I'd like to use gdisk to make my second partition, if I can add a gpt without messing up the mbr that is already there.
<akik> ycyclist: why don't you keep using the mbr scheme?
<ycyclist> Yes, I believe it.  I would like it if it modified it without trashing my filesystem, but I bet that is not the behavior.
<ycyclist> Because it is a 3tb drive, and by using mbr I just threw out 745gb
<Loshki> Hmm. In gparted, the 'create partition table' asks you to select a type. gpt is one of them. The choices are mutually exclusive, and apply to the entire disk. With a big warning that it will trash anything on there.
<ycyclist> fdisk won't let me access that last 745, but gdisk will.
<ycyclist> I believe it.
<ycyclist> Well  I ^C'd out,a nd I'll just wait for another time.  Sigh.
<ycyclist> BTW somebody should mention to the desktop/GUI folk that there should be an easy way to stow your window without bringing your mouse so close to the button that deletes your window.
<kenrin> You can edit that yourself
<dckx> glitsj16: Hi, I'm back. dckx: okay, before deciding on where you can put the synclient settings, let's try to get it to behave he way you want. in a terminal, run 'synclient FingerLow=25; synclient FingerHigh=30' for starters and see if that does something positive for you
<glitsj16> dckx: hi again, yes I remember posting that
<dckx> glitsj16: I jut did that.
<dckx> glitsj16: it changes the behavior, but not sure if the parameter I'm trying to correct
<dckx> glitsj16: I think I'll test all variables which are not evidently controlling something else
<glitsj16> dckx: there's quite a few synclient parameters that might affect it, that makes it hard to pin down i realize that
<glitsj16> dckx: IIRC, your original settings for those 2 params where set to 1, which I found rather low
<xrandr> i have a file that was split up and placed into multiple RAR files. How do I extract them so that it re-assembles the file(s)?
<dckx> glitsj16: 25 and 30 are ut of bounds though
<CountryfiedLinux> Does anyone here know a lot about the new AMD driver Ubuntu compatibility? I'm thinking about buying a new laptop that has an AMD e2-7110.
<dckx> glitsj16: I think it resorts to the max possible value. In any case, I think that mostly affets pressure
<glitsj16> dckx: those where just suggestions, based on my own settings, try playing with the values .. yes, pressure-related indeed
<glitsj16> dckx: I lost the URL from the pastebin you posted here yesterday, still have that lying around? I was just starting to compare when you had to leave (I hope the baby is doing allright :) btw)
<minimec> CountryfiedLinux: The 'AMD e2-7110' seems to be supported. That doesn't mean that other hardware components of that laptop you want to buy are fully supported. If the laptop happend to be one of these (see link), you're ok, I guess... ;) https://certification.ubuntu.com/catalog/component/dmi/4458/dmi%3AAMDE2-7110APUwithAMDRadeonR2Graphics/
<dckx> glitsj16: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24928411/
<dckx> glitsj16: baby doing great, thanks :D
<akik> xrandr: just start unraring it from the first file
<glitsj16> dckx: thanks, I'll try to find the most likely candidates and report back.. nice to hear :)
<dckx> glitsj16: to explain better my issue with an exmaple. Imagine you are using your web browser and want to click an icon on the bookmark. If I move the cursor to an icon, and then want to move it to the icon right next to it, I move my finger over the touchpad the distance it would be required to move the cursor on the screen. My finger moves, but the cursor doesn't... then, when I'm almost finishing moving my finger, the cursor starts moving, and moves the
<dckx> same distance I moved my finger... but with a delay. However,  since I didn't see the cursor moving immediately, I continued moving my finger, hence the cursor moves farther than the icon I was trying to reach. Also, that problem only happens for changing the cursor from an idle state to a moving state
<dckx> glitsj16: so basically, any small motion with th touchpad becomes very difficult because the motion itself lasts less than the cursor movement delay
<glitsj16> dckx: I can see why you'd like to change that behavior yes
<minimec> dckx: Dumb question: What version of ubuntu are you using? What did you do to disable 'libinput' used in recent ubuntu versions? It could be that you try to configure a driver that is not even in use... ;)
<glitsj16> dckx: I just don't exactly know what parameter could cause that, well not yet anywya
<glitsj16> *way
<dckx> glitsj16: 16.04
<CountryfiedLinux> minimec, Is that proprietary driver support or just free?
<glitsj16> dckx: both HorizHysteresis and VertHysteresis might be affecting what you describe
<dckx> glitsj16: cool, will check what happens if I change them
<minimec> CountryfiedLinux: That I cannot tell you.
<xrandr> akik: it will know to extract the other .part.rar files?
<xrandr> akik: thanks
<dckx> glitsj16: I think that was it. Set to 0 makes it better although not perfect. But set to 100 for instance really exacerbates the issue
<dckx> glitsj16: thanks! Where should I save these values?
<glitsj16> dckx: well, you have 2 options: (1) editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics .. and (2) put your synclient commands in a simple shell script and autostart that..
<glitsj16> dckx: I personally don't like to mess with what X has installed under /etc, so I use option 2 myself
<akik> xrandr: yes
<xrandr> akik: thanks :)
<dckx> glitsj16: will follow your advice. Gotta feed baby again. Thanks!!
<glitsj16> dckx: great, seems like a healthy hungry baby :p .. enjoy
<MWM> so is ubuntu touch/mobile dead in the water? https://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-for-devices/devices
<akik> MWM: canonical will end their ubuntu touch project but there's already a project to support the devices
<MWM> akik:  so by "a project to support the devices" that means the official devices that the OEMs have?  I was interested in porting it to an old Android device
<glitsj16> dckx: just for the record, and if you read this later, try playing with 'AccelFactor' too.. lowering that would lessen the delay you experience IMO.. good luck, very irritating if your touchpad is out-of-sync with those fingers
<MWM> and thanks.  that was more answer than I could find myself :D
<akik> MWM: https://www.ubports.com/page/fs-flash-phone
<akik> MWM: there's some android devices there too
<MWM> time to put on my reading glasses :)  Thanks for the links
<LinkHylian_> hi
<LinkHylian_> so my pc when i try to liveboot into my ubuntu live cd it worked once and i couldnt use the keyboard or mouse
<LinkHylian_> i couldnt do anything so i turned it off
<thewillo> how trivial would it be to switch to a new glibc? Do i have to recompile everything not staticly linked?
<nacc> thewillo: why would you want to do that?
<LinkHylian_> now its back to the black _ screen
<LinkHylian_> i couldnt do anything but that
<XAlkindiX> LinkHylian_: what kind of PC motherboard u use?
<LinkHylian_> asus
<thewillo> nacc: because I need specific versions of things
<nacc> thewillo: then why are you using a distribution?
<thewillo> nacc: Because I also need the computer for dialy use when I'm not working
<XAlkindiX> LinkHylian_: this is wierd
<LinkHylian_> i had peppermint 7 on it then i went to install kde and it froze and cpu fan went high
<nacc> thewillo: you can try and change glibc, but unless you know what you're doing, you're likely to break library ABI dependencies and trash your system
<LinkHylian_> and i couldnt boot into it
<nacc> thewillo: it makes way more sense to that kind of thing in a VM or container you can throw awy
<LinkHylian_> so i madea ubuntu live cd
<LinkHylian_> and that wasnt working
<thewillo> I don't know what I'm doing, but i'm probably more qualified than anyone else who doesn't know what they are doing
<LinkHylian_> on my deskto
<LinkHylian_> its the sae live cd i used to install ubuntu on my laptop
<nacc> thewillo: the notion that you need a specific glibc version, and don't know what you're doing is contradictory to me
<LinkHylian_> so i dont know how to use pxe
<thewillo> nacc: I don't know linux very well but I have my own OS that I'm making(that's what I want to upgrade glibc for)
<LinkHylian_> and Package 'dhcp3-server' has no installation candidate
<LinkHylian_> i cant find the repo for it
<LinkHylian_> or whatever
<nacc> thewillo: based on ubuntu?
<thewillo> certain parts of the OS are dependant on ubuntu 14.04 versions of stuff
<thewillo> nacc, no, but the build environment is ubuntu
<LinkHylian_> so now i trying pxr
<LinkHylian_> *pxe
<nacc> thewillo: i have no idea how "I don't know linux very well" but you are making your own OS goes together
<thewillo> nacc: for now anyways
<LinkHylian_> but im stuck at dhcp3-server
<nacc> thewillo: but I think you're outside the scope of the official ubuntu support channel
<thewillo> ok
<nacc> LinkHylian_: what version of ubuntu?
<LinkHylian_> 17.04
<thewillo> I'll just hack around till I get it working then
<thewillo> I want to stay with ubuntu so I can grab sources from the repos
<nacc> LinkHylian_: dhcp3-server is only in 12.04
<LinkHylian_> ah
<LinkHylian_> do you know how to get pxe up in 17.04?
<LinkHylian_> on the host side
<LinkHylian_> all the guides ive found went to dhcp
<nacc> LinkHylian_: you don't need to setup a dhcp server?
<LinkHylian_> i was just following guides
<LinkHylian_> but i dont think i do
<LinkHylian_> so
<LinkHylian_> so ybe skipping that part
<LinkHylian_> maybe*
<nacc> LinkHylian_: what are you trying to do? setting up pxe is a technical goal, what is your general intent
<LinkHylian_> to take files off my desktop's hhd (the one im having problems with)
<LinkHylian_> it has a linux flesystem already
<LinkHylian_> on the hhd
<LinkHylian_> but peppermint 7 wont boot
<nacc> LinkHylian_: why do you need pxe for that?
<LinkHylian_> so thats why im trying pxe
<LinkHylian_> because i cant get a livecd to work
<LinkHylian_> it acts up
<nacc> LinkHylian_: what live cd have you tried?
<LinkHylian_> and its the only os on my hhd
<LinkHylian_> ubuntu 17.04
<nacc> LinkHylian_: ok, and ubuntu 17.04 live usb wouldn't boot?
<LinkHylian_> i had used it to install it on the pc im in now
<LinkHylian_> well it goes to where i want to install it or try it in lie
<LinkHylian_> it doesnt go much past there
<LinkHylian_> i hit install and its at a black screen
<LinkHylian_> its been that way for a short bit
<LinkHylian_> maybe i should try making a new livecd?
<nacc> LinkHylian_: so you had ubuntu 17.04 on your pc now (you said you had used it to install) -- but then it failed?
<nacc> LinkHylian_: or are you using the same dying disk now?
<LinkHylian_> im using my other pc right now
<LinkHylian_> i jsut installed 17.04
<nacc> LinkHylian_: ok, there is no way for me to know you have two PCs.
<LinkHylian_> trye
<LinkHylian_> true*
<nacc> LinkHylian_: so you have a pc-a, with a dead install and pc-b with a working 17.04 install
<nacc> LinkHylian_: your goal is to get files off pc-a?
<LinkHylian_> to get files off the hhd
<LinkHylian_> but i tried live cd and its not working
<LinkHylian_> so thats why i was trying to use pxe
<LinkHylian_> i dont have a sata to usb
<LinkHylian_> if i did i would of used that
<nacc> LinkHylian_: the only symptom on pc-a is a black screen? what was on pc-a?
<LinkHylian_> pepperint 7
<LinkHylian_> peppermint*
<LinkHylian_> i went to install kde and it had froze
<nacc> LinkHylian_: it sounds like maybe pc-a is just dying generally
<LinkHylian_> maybe
<nacc> LinkHylian_: i'm not sure that if it can't boot off a live usb that pxe booting is going to be any better
<nacc> LinkHylian_: and it's certainly more work to setup
<LinkHylian_> but it would be worth it to me
<LinkHylian_> ill loose like 10% of my data
<LinkHylian_> but its lots of stuff
<LinkHylian_> on had peppermint os doesnt have irc
<LinkHylian_> 'anymore
<LinkHylian_> oh*
<nacc> LinkHylian_: i'm not sure why that matters if pc-a doesn't even boot?
<LinkHylian_> i can get into bios and pxe
<LinkHylian_> without a problem
<nacc> LinkHylian_: if you disconnect pc-a's hdd, does the live usb work?
<LinkHylian_> doesnt seem to
<LinkHylian_> in the live cd i hit check disk and its at a black screen
<LinkHylian_> its s=frozen there
<LinkHylian_> like caps light and num lock arnt turning on
<LinkHylian_> but my led mouse is light
<LinkHylian_> when i try to just let it boot into the live cd it just goes to a blinking _
<LinkHylian_> when i try by selecting it in bios it goes to the options to install try etc
<LinkHylian_> but i cant get past there
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | LinkHylian_ ?? Maybe try :
<ubottu> LinkHylian_ ?? Maybe try :: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<LinkHylian_> ok
<LinkHylian_> its frozen agian when i put other ram in there but it went to the screen to install or try ubntu
<LinkHylian_> ubuntu*
<LinkHylian_> but the grub one
<LinkHylian_> not*
<Bashing-om> LinkHylian_: Set in bios to boot the CD ?
<LinkHylian_> its booting to it already
<LinkHylian_> when it boots into it i cant use the mouse or keyboard
<LinkHylian_> wait
<LinkHylian_> i can use the mouse rn
<LinkHylian_> i unplugged my gpu
<LinkHylian_> im using the igpu rn
<LinkHylian_> and other rm from the kingston i had in there
<LinkHylian_> but
<LinkHylian_> i think itll work now
<LinkHylian_> seems to be
<LinkHylian_> yes it is
#ubuntu 2017-06-24
<thewillo> is there a way to get a log of all the commands called by a script or makefile?
<tgm4883> thewillo: 'vi <script>'
<thewillo> tgm4883, The script calls other scripts and then enters a chain of makefiles
<thewillo> it would take me a week to read through it and figure out everything exactly
<tgm4883> thewillo: sorry, couldn't resist
<thewillo> tgm4883, :D
<thewillo> there's 8gb of source, split into over 50,000 files... I need a log of it getting compiled using like 20 different compilers and tools
<leftyfb> thewillo: that's a development issue. I'm sure there's tools to do so. Or if you want the raw data of everything going on, us strace.
<thewillo> strace... that's what I need!
<thewillo> thanks leftyfb
<snowkidind> if i install a new version of go how do I get the server to recognize it over the previous version, e.g.  go version should respond with latest...
<Ben64> depends how you install it
<snowkidind> im on an odroid
<snowkidind> http://www.itzgeek.com/how-tos/linux/centos-how-tos/install-go-1-7-ubuntu-16-04-14-04-centos-7-fedora-24.html
<leftyfb> snowkidind: what does that have to do with Ubuntu?
<snowkidind> those instructions cover three os'es
<leftyfb> snowkidind: what version of ubuntu are you running right now?
<leftyfb> snowkidind: type "cat /etc/issue"
<Ben64> the only thing supported here is stuff from the ubuntu repositories
<snowkidind> Ubuntu 16.04.2
<leftyfb> snowkidind: sudo apt-get install golang
<leftyfb> that will install go
<snowkidind> cat /etc/issue LTS
<snowkidind> yup. wrong version
<snowkidind> needs 1.7 gives 1.6
<leftyfb> snowkidind: that is the version available in Ubuntu. It's a fairly recent and is the only supported version
<snowkidind> ;/
<snowkidind> harumph
<Ben64> or install 17.04
<snowkidind> this is supposed to work with 15
<leftyfb> snowkidind: that said, if you want a later version installed properly, try this ppa https://launchpad.net/~gophers/+archive/ubuntu/archive
<snowkidind> so what do I do to just point to the package I was able to build on my own?
<leftyfb> snowkidind: don't do it that way. You'll make a mess of things.
<snowkidind> aargh
<snowkidind> ok ill take a look at that
<snowkidind> thanks leftyfb
<glitsj16> I have both linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04 & linux-headers-generic-hwe-16.04 installed on 16.04 LTS (both currently on version 4.8.0.56.27). Working with the assumption that these dependency packages would automatically pull in what they need. But I see different behavior. When there's a kernel upgrade available related to these, doing a 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' shows some as held back. Nothing insurmountable, I alway
<glitsj16> s do a 'sudo apt-get install ..' on what's held back and that works fine. Am I missing something to tell apt to not hold back on those kernel updates or is this not the way it's intended to work?
<Bashing-om> glitsj16: Maybe : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases . To override I do ' sudo apt full-upgrade ' .
<glitsj16> Bashing-om: thanks, I'll read that
<glitsj16> Bashing-om: full-upgrade seems exactly what I was looking for, cheers :)
<flush> hi
<CTxCB> Broken HDD, am creating a USB LiveCD for persistence, is there any way I can install device drivers?
<oerheks> CTxCB, that would require a regular install on that usb
<oerheks> 16 gb or bigger
<harris> can i connect to wifi using wps push button
<sirru5h> Howdy Everyone
<deadghost> recs for a screen recorder?
<deadghost> on xfce if it matters
<glitsj16> deadghost: simplescreenrecorder for example, in the repo's for zesty & artful .. PPA for others https://launchpad.net/~maarten-baert/+archive/ubuntu/simplescreenrecorder
<oerheks> yeah, there are 3, kazam, ssr and recordmydesktop .. or vlc
<sary> add Green Recorder to the list.
<oerheks> That is from a PPA .. still interesting as Green Recorder is the first desktop program to support Wayland
<slyrobot> I have a problem with Instant Messaging. It doesn't allow me to  use telegram or any-other service. Any ideas how to fix that ?
<foozb12> Hey. Today I went through a bunch of themes. Tonight I noticed that all windows are not evenly/straight. Like, normally the side of an app is parallel with your screen. You can drag to the edge of the screen and it will line up
<foozb12> But now all apps/windows, the sides go from top - narrow to bottom - wide
<foozb12> I switched back to original theme, still same (No matter which theme I use)
<foozb12> Basically, the sides of windows are no longer equal in width
<telboon> dang. i was migrating my linux config and realised they removed background image in gnome-terminal
<telboon> anyone has a terminal to recommend?
<oerheks> what is wrong with gnome-terminal ?
<oerheks> oh that option is gone indeed
<telboon> oerheks: yeah. that kinda sucked. so i'm now using xfce-terminal as default
<oerheks> terminator perhaps, but i never understood the coolness of a background in terminal.. nor tranparancy
<sary> Seems to be an old option and has been removed from some common terminals, it use to be in KDE's konsole , and maybe pantheon-terminal has it.
<akik> sary: it's still in kde plasma 4's konsole
<akik> just checked, i don't use it myself
<akik> but it's not surprising to hear gnome dropping features
<telboon> oerheks: well, this is the reason i got it http://imgur.com/a/6q70G
<telboon> thanks sary and oerheks for the recommendations :)
<sary> akik, my bad! it's in kde 5 as well. havent used the DE's for a long time! i prefer GNOME.
<sary> Never mind pantheon-terminal , it lacks many options .. it's the simplest terminal ive ever seen!
<sary> You're welcome.
<thewillo> what's the best ubuntu kernel in the repo for compiling stuff? java and c/c++ mostly
<bharathi_> can i ask my question here as i am new here
<bharathi_> hello there
<akik> thewillo: the kernel doesn't play much of a part in your use case. have you ran into a problem?
<bharathi_> editing a configuration file makes my website go down?
<thewillo> akik: No, but I spend 95% of my time compiling, if I could get that down to 90% I'd be happy
<thewillo> basically I have a massive project with almost 9gb of source code
<oerheks> kernel version does not change compiling time that much
<bharathi_> i have edited my php.ini file using putty. after that my site has gone down and i am not able to connect to putty.
<thewillo> oh, like generic vs lowlatency vs virtual vs hwe, not much difference?
<akik> thewillo: buy new cpus if you can or distribute the compiling to many hosts
<thewillo> akik: I'm buying a new rig when I get paid for compiling
<thewillo> akik: but I still want the best software for the job
<thewillo> so, kernel very little difference?
<bharathi_> any one has idea how to solve this issue?
<thewillo> bharathi_, you can't connect at all to the server?
<bharathi_> no
<thewillo> can you ping it?
<bharathi_> it says request timed out
<bharathi_> Pinging myrxpal.com [52.10.30.236] with 32 bytes of data: Request timed out. Request timed out. Request timed out. Reply from 192.168.2.1: Destination net unreachable.  Ping statistics for 52.10.30.236:     Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 1, Lost = 3 (75% loss),
<thewillo> sounds like your server is down, I can't tell you wether it's because of editing that php file, which I doubt would crash the server, but you should try restarting it if you have the ability to
<bharathi_> without connecting to putty, how do i restart?
<thewillo> I don't see how editing a php config file would kill your server
<thewillo> bharathi_, do you have a control panel?
<thewillo> like a management interface for the server like you would get with any decent vps?
<bharathi_> it is on AWS, and i dont have cp installed
<thewillo> Well, I can't help you... but, I doubt it's because you edited that file
<oerheks> how did you edit php.ini file using putty, with sudo ?
<bharathi_> yes, putty with sudo
<thewillo> unless you've got SELinux flipping out, probably not related to editing that file
<bharathi_> even winscp too fails to connect
<thewillo> Yeah, if you can't ping it, it's down, or it's connection is down
<bharathi_> restarting the AWS instance will solve the issue?
<thewillo> or you've configured it to not respond to pings
<thewillo> but if you did that you would have said so when I asked you to ping it
<akik> thewillo: you could ensure that you have the cpu scaling governor always set to performance
<bharathi_> upload_max_filesize old 2M / new 10M post_max_size  old 8M /new 0
<thewillo> akik: I have it set to ondemand with turbo boost disabled cause of overheating
<bharathi_> only these 2 lines i edited in php.ini file
<akik> thewillo: :)
<thewillo> I just need a new box for my project
<thewillo> I need to get paid
<thewillo> I'm trying out a Ryzen box tomorrow, I'm bringing an external drive with everything I need to test it out
<thewillo> The store built it for me, they don't usually build a rig so you can go to the store and test it, but I bring them a lot of sales since I'm the guy everyone asks for help picking out a new computer
<thewillo> so, in like 5 hours I get to go play with the box
<bazhang> thewillo, please get back on topic
<thewillo> sorry
<bazhang> chatter in #ubuntu-offtopic
<thewillo> I got nothing on topic...
<thewillo> i'll just shut up
<thewillo> :D
<bharathi_> how do i solve the issue
<oerheks> bharathi_, check your edit, undo it and see if it works aggain after restart apache
<bharathi_> i am unable to connect to putty, after the change
<oerheks> bharathi_, then go in your aws controlpanel perhaps?
<bharathi_> it says - network error - software caused connection abort
<bharathi_> from there, what i have to do
<bharathi_> sorry, i am all blank now -
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Beethoven> on 16.04, I am connected to the WIFI but there is a very strange problem of intermittent internet access. whenever i first connect, i can't visit anything and ping also returns nothing but after some minutes, i am able to ping but it stops working a minute later.
<oerheks> maybe it gives an option to start a VM in recoverymode, like normal ubuntu
<Beethoven> sometimes i can visit 192.168.0.1, sometimes i cannot. it's a ridiculously irritating problem and i'd appreciate it if someone could help me here
<Beethoven> heres my output from the wireless script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24939297/
<Beethoven> this is surely a problem related to ubuntu as i don't encounter it anywhere else on other OS'es/devices
<Beethoven> anyone? :(
<thewillo> verily this vissicious of verbiage veers most verbose
<thewillo> why is that paste so huge in font size?
<jushur> thewillo: that be on your end then, looks perfectly fine here.
<thewillo> it's massively oversized on my system
 * thewillo shrugs
<hosas> I need help with libstdc++6libstdc++6:i386 update conflict after upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04   https://pastebin.com/bJnW7UfS
<j4ckcom> i can make windows list on the bottom?
<j4ckcom> on ubuntu?
<EriC^^> j4ckcom: yeah
<EriC^^> in 16.04+
<j4ckcom> how can i know version used now?
<EriC^^> j4ckcom: open a terminal and type lsb_release -sd
<j4ckcom> Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS oh good then how can i make windows list?
<j4ckcom> EriC^^: ?
<EriC^^> j4ckcom: type "gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Launcher launcher-position Bottom"
<cristian_c> EriC^^: what do you think about PLL settings error message?
<EriC^^> cristian_c: i dont know what it is
<j4ckcom> EriC^^: i can do it with gui?
<EriC^^> j4ckcom: yeah, download unity-tweak-tool
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install unity-tweak-tool
<cristian_c> EriC^^: the message found in syslog when loading a resolution by xrandr
<cristian_c> with --crtc option
<j4ckcom> EriC^^: i installed it what is next step?
<EriC^^> cristian_c: ah no idea about that, sorry
<cristian_c> ok
<EriC^^> j4ckcom: type "unity-tweak-tool" in the dash and go to launcher in it then set to bottom
<j4ckcom> i can type it in the terminal? EriC^^ ?
<EriC^^> j4ckcom: sure
<j4ckcom> oh there is a many menu, so i can’t find it
<hosas> can some one help me fix this: libstdc++6 libstdc++6:i386 update conflict after upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04 http://paste.ubuntu.com/24939579/
<cristian_c> ok, another question
<j4ckcom> EriC^^: you don’t know what is windows list?
<EriC^^> j4ckcom: the launcher right?
<j4ckcom> launcher then next?
<cristian_c> Could I simply put some driver modules (.mod files) into grub (I suppose /boot/grub/.../) in order to make some drives detectable and bootable by grub itself?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<j4ckcom> there is no windows list. EriC^^
<EriC^^> j4ckcom: in launcher press on show at the bottom
<j4ckcom> EriC^^: i means windows list instead of launcher, windows list is that when i open multi-terminal, then i can choose it on the bottom. EriC^^
<EriC^^> j4ckcom: ah
<j4ckcom> yeah, how can i make windows list? you know it now?
<EriC^^> that's not possible as far as i know, all the icons have to be on the left or at the bottom, can't have some here and some there
<EriC^^> j4ckcom: you mean like the icon for the terminal you want it at the bottom, and others as usual on the left right?
<j4ckcom> https://superuser.com/questions/176754/get-a-list-of-open-windows-in-linux  EriC^^
<BluesKaj> rnter thr drive UUIDs in /etc/fstab
<BluesKaj> oops didn't scroll down
<blackbird1> Hi, in the Terminal, is it possible to make the prompt current path shorter ?
<blackbird1> for example, instead mayar@mayarLinux:~/zz/a/google-ctf-2017/challenges/cryptography/Introspective-CRC$
<thewillo> use a different shell
<thewillo> sudo chsh <username>
<blackbird1> having this:
<thewillo> set it to /bin/sh
<blackbird1> mayar@mayarLinux:blackbird$
<thewillo> I think that one doesn't have the current directory in the prompt... not 100% sure
<blackbird1> where blackbird is the same path
<blackbird1> How to do it with sh shell ?
<thewillo> do what?
<thewillo> display blackbird instead of a string?
<thewillo> I don't think you're going to get exactly the output you just asked for, but there is a shell that comes with ubuntu (I think /bin/sh but not sure) that doesn't show the path at all
<thewillo> might be dash...
<thewillo> i dunno, there's lots of shells
<aantoonio> I have 2 pc’s, one Ubuntu and one other distro. I did a install on the other distro and things work fine. Now I removed the hdd from the other distro pc and connect them as usb to my ubuntu pc, it became sdb. I have a same size hdd but from a other brand and connected it also usb, it became sdc. I want to make a exact copy to it. I used this command dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/sdc bs=64K conv=noerror,sync but it did not work. I think maybe sdc is a tiny bit
<aantoonio> smaller. How can i go about this?
<bekks> Define "it did not work".
<bekks> And if your target is smaller than your source, you cannot make an exact copy.
<thewillo> aantoonio, use a live cd to resize the partition to be smaller than your destination drive space, and then after you copy it to it's destination, again use a livecd to resize it to fill the space
<thewillo> or, something like that... i dunno, there's probably a lot of ways to do it
<BluesKaj> shrink the source partition to slightly smaller then the target and use bs=4M instead of 64K
<BluesKaj> then=than
<aantoonio> BluesKaj: will that work?
<BluesKaj> I've done it, aantoonio
<aantoonio> Does it make a difference it is luks encrypted for resizing partition?
<BluesKaj> uhm, dunno neer used luks
<BluesKaj> never
<frostschutz> don't use conv=noerror,sync - go with ddrescue if the drive has errors
<blackbird1> thewillo, https://superuser.com/questions/60555/show-only-current-directory-name-not-full-path-on-bash-prompt
<blackbird1> thanks
<BluesKaj> what about ,sync or &&sync
<kerimg> Hey all, I got an issue I never had before. When I try to start the 16.04 live USB from my motherboard's boot menu, it shows a black screen for a brief moment and then just goes into bios
<thewillo> blackbird1, even better than my suggestion!
<kerimg> I turned off secure boot as well as fast boot and turned on legacy mode but still
<EriC^^> kerimg: try a memtest maybe?
<EriC^^> or reset the cmos battery?
<thewillo> Legacy mode is slightly worse than legacy bios mode... only slightly, but there is differences in how it interfaces with hardware in some cases
<thewillo> *legacy mode sligthly worse than UEFI mode
<aantoonio> frostschutz: if sdb has errors i want them to copyable, but it is sdc i am worried about
<thewillo> My UEFI is messed up... Like it's not UEFI compliant and I can't boot linux without dual-booting windows and telling windows to select grub instead of windows bootloader, so I'm stuck in legacy mode(and never buying an acer again)
<thewillo> I never liked acer, but I was too poor to buy a better brand, and I ended up with non-compliant firmware that doesn't work properly with linux
<thewillo> but legacy mode to the rescue
<thewillo> even legacy mode isn't BIOS compliant, and won't boot most ubuntu versions
<aantoonio> frostschutz: and what would be the exact command?
<thewillo> It's like they didn't even test the laptop with anything other than windows 10 before they shipped it
<aantoonio> frostschutz: and howlong would it take to copy 120G?
<EriC^^> aantoonio: normal hdd or ssd?
<aantoonio> normal
<BluesKaj> aantoonio, much longer using 64K than 4M afaik
<EriC^^> about 40mins
<BluesKaj> or does block size setting make much of a difference?
<EriC^^> BluesKaj: it does for me
<EriC^^> i always set it to bs=4M
<BluesKaj> EriC^^, I wasn't sure , i've always used 4M
<aantoonio> Is this the right command "ddrescue -r1 /dev/sdb /dev/sdc rescue.log" do i still need to resize the partition? do i only resize the last partition or all
<akik> aantoonio: i wouldn't try to resize encrypted partitions
<akik> aantoonio: at least find a confirmation/guide that says it's safe before trying
<EriC^^> aantoonio: what are you trying to do btw?
<aantoonio> Eric^^:I have 2 pc’s, one Ubuntu and one other distro. I did a install on the other distro and things work fine. Now I removed the hdd from the other distro pc and connect them as usb to my ubuntu pc, it became sdb. I have a same size hdd but from a other brand and connected it also usb, it became sdc. I want to make a exact copy to it. I used this command dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/sdc bs=64K conv=noerror,sync but it did not work. I think maybe sdc is a ti
<aantoonio> ny bit smaller. How can i go about this
<EriC^^> aantoonio: as BluesKaj said you need to resize the filesystem and partition so it fits, make sure it will work with encryption though as akik said
<aantoonio> akik: Yes i agree, making changes to sdb freaks me out, it is my main pc and i dont want to do a new os-install
<aantoonio> Akik: I'm reading howto's on how to resize them but it not easy...
<aantoonio> I it not posible to dd only the first 50G and leave the rest open or does luks have a end mark on the end of the partition?
<EriC^^> aantoonio: you cant be assured the data is only in the first 50G
<EriC^^> aantoonio: i think you can decrypt it, shrink it with resize2fs, then use some lvm stuff to shrink the partition, then you can dd it, but it's going to be missing the last part of the disk which will have the backup partition tables
<EriC^^> (that's just my guess of stuff no idea about it really)
<akik> aantoonio: here's info about resizing https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions
<akik> aantoonio: it seems that cryptsetup has functionality designed for this task with "resize"
<aantoonio> akik: already there
<EriC^^> nice
<akik> aantoonio: it's just very delicate task :)
<aantoonio> akik: Yes and i'm a bit scared
<akik> aantoonio: 13. <Say prayer here>
<aantoonio> oke I hope I don't insult anyone but I am not going to resize sdb. have to find a other way. how about moentign both disks and just copy them by hand?
<aantoonio> mounting that is
<boxmein> I have an issue that my wifi adapter (bcm43227) doesn't find my own wifi net, but finds my phone hotspot and neighbors nets and the net at work
<boxmein> iwlist scan just doesn't show the net
<EriC^^> aantoonio: sure
<boxmein> tried to reboot the laptop, router, rename the SSID, connect to a hidden net with the same ssid, unload/reloadmod, restart networkmanager, disable mac randomization
<EriC^^> aantoonio: it wont be an exact clone though if that's what you're going after
<EriC^^> aantoonio: be sure to edit fstab and stuff to put the new uuid's
<BluesKaj> boxmein, were you connected via ethernet the whole time you did the above?
<boxmein> BluesKaj, no. but I now am
<boxmein> all these have been done across multiple days
<boxmein> with no system/package upgrade inbetween
<aantoonio> EriC^^: if I format sdc to the same property as sdb and just copy everything will fstab not also be copied same as the luks headers?
<BluesKaj> boxmein, so disconnecting the ethernet and logging out and logging back in doesn't show your wifi
<boxmein> BluesKaj, note. a fresh install of 17.04 didn't come with wifi drivers so I took it up and installed b43, let me re-check but it was most likely via bcmwl-kernel-source
<boxmein> BluesKaj, nope
<EriC^^> aantoonio: if you format sdc to same yeah
<boxmein> I can try that now, but I'm pretty sure it gets nowhere, since the problem has persisted through multiple reboots
<boxmein> and I've simply just not connected via eth to the router
<EriC^^> aantoonio: there's the stuff in crypttab and the uuid of the filesystems
<boxmein> brb. let's continue debugging in 45min?
 * boxmein awaaaaay
<aantoonio> Eric^^: huh?
<CTxCB> Hi guys, I've got what seems like a simple question: In Language Support > Regional Support, how can I stay with English (United Kingdom) but change the way Date is formatted?
<CTxCB> Specifically the DDMMYY portion, I don't want "Sat 24 Jun 2017", I want "Saturday, June 24th 2017"
<SimonNL> CTxCB: in settings of the app maybe.
<CTxCB> SimonNL: There's no way to alter this is Language Support.
<SimonNL> CTxCB: does right click the date/time app give you the edit option?
<SimonNL> meant the date/time app icon on panel
<CTxCB> No, it doesn't. It uses the Regional Format from Language Support on System Settings.
<CTxCB> My problem is that in Windows for example, you can actually edit it in quite a lot of detail to customise it.
<CTxCB> The only settings are like 12/24hr, show date, etc. Nothing that pertains to the actual format it reads as.
<SimonNL> http://imgur.com/a/CTkSP  this is what is shown after click edit but this is on linux mint
<SimonNL> date notation can be altered.
<SimonNL> CTxCB: see if you can change the date/time panel application to one that offers the option
<CTxCB> I'll look, I'm a bit surprised it isn't already a feature like Windows.
<ppw> advice on setting up a remote desktop session from Windows to a Ubuntu box?
<vlt> ppw: Possible tools: vnc or xrdp
<leftyfb> or teamviewer
<ppw> vlt: alright. anything I should be aware of? open ports? security? compatibility with rdp?
<Delvien> ppw: always something you should be aware of :P ports may need to be opened.
<vlt> ppw: Afaik VNC has no builtin encryption, so you should use a secure channel (local LAN, VPN, SSH tunnel ...)
<vlt> ppw: No idea about the encryption RDP uses.
<BluesKaj> boxmein,I have stuff to do so if you manage to see this make sure you have dkms installed. it most likely is, if so, install broadcom-sta-dkms, then logout and back in without ethernet,The netwok manager should show your pc/laptop wifi after login.
<codecutter> how do you mount a remote server ?
<leftyfb> codecutter: nfs, smb/cifs, iscsi, sshfs, magic
<davido_> I seem to be in apt upgrade jail: https://pastebin.com/E6iwzCWT
<davido_> Seeking advice on how to get out of it.
<davido_> ...and now: https://pastebin.com/jUfQ07s1
<davido_> Well I seem to have resolved it through a --fix-missing and --fix-broken
<qswz> it seems files are saved in blocks of 4KiB I see some (9.7, 12) (15.2, 16) (for (total size, size on disk)) even for small files
<qswz> is it efficient?
<qswz> (lubuntu17.04 if it makes a diff)
<davido_> yes
<qswz> oh different on ubuntu? nvm sorry
<mcphail> qswz: Each file needs an index (inode) to point to it. Each filesystem will only have so many slots for indexes as these take up space on disk as well. If have smaller chunks, you need more potential inodes. This can be adjusted when you create the filesystem. It is not specific to the flavour of ubuntu you're using
<davido_> What I'm saying is accept the sane defaults -- they're most efficient for the general use case. If you have a specific use case that benefits from tweaks, doing so may improve things in that case while degrading other things.
<qswz> ok
<davido_> performance tweaking involves accepting compromise in some cases or metrics to achieve improvements in other cases or metrics
<davido_> Even with pursuits such as overclocking people trade additional heat, shortened component longevity, degraded stability margins, and increased cooling costs for improved cpu clock rates.
<HackerII> suicide
<qswz> what's the longest time you've kept a laptop?
<qswz> I'm at 4 years with this one
<qswz> lubuntu gave him a new birth
<genii> qswz: This 2008 Acer 8730 keeps going strong.
<qswz> hehe, I've a ow(end acer (just an i3 4010U)
<qswz> low-end* it starts being limited for dev, in big projects
<qswz> but 9 year.. congrats
<genii> I think for most people, 3-5 years is probably the average laptop life
<mguy> genii: this one is at 7 years and it's about had it
<gronke> How do I fullscreen a terminal window?
<wedgie> what terminal and what desktop environment?
<gronke> xfce, standard terminal emulator
<wedgie> there isn't a little square in the upper right of the window?
<gronke> there's a plus sign
<gronke> that just maximizes the window
<wedgie> oh. you want it fullscreen, not just maximized
<wedgie> alt+F11   ?
<codecutter> [18:52:44]  <codecutter>	if i type 'ls -l' from user root, dir workspace is no listed but if i do 'cd workspace', its there
<codecutter> [18:52:51]  <codecutter>	how do fix this?
<wedgie> "its there"    codecutter: What are you trying to do?
<akik> codecutter: pastebin the commands and errors you input/get
<akik> codecutter: also "ls -al" when you're in the directory with this problem
<akik> codecutter: i hope you're not cross posting this question elsewhere because that would be rude
<codecutter> lol
<codecutter> i deleted the whole dir
<codecutter> and started again
<codecutter> anyway, how is that rude?
<codecutter> i think thats allowed, right?
<akik> cross posting is rude because it involves people using their time to try to help you and not knowing that the same problem is discussed simultaneously elsewhere
<codecutter> no
<codecutter> i think its ok
<akik> you think wrong
<codecutter> akik: you can do that
<codecutter> trust me
<akik> sure you can do that but it doesn't make it right
<codecutter> just think for a sec, i'm sure your a reasnable man
<codecutter> it makes sense
<akik> codecutter: you understand that if person A proposes a solution to you but you have accepted another solution from person B, it wastes the time of person A ?
<codecutter> akik: let it go
<akik> codecutter: just understand that it's rude
<codecutter> i usually post on #ubuntu and #linux
<leftyfb> codecutter: the fact of the matter is, the people who are willing to spend their time are of the strong opinion that it is very rude to cross-post without disclosing that fact. Whether you agree or not is irrelevant and will not change the fact that less people will bother helping you. Some channels will remove you for doing so.
<codecutter> it's not rude
<ducasse> codecutter: when everyone tells you it's rude, consider that you might be wrong
<leftyfb> codecutter: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crossposting read
<codecutter> i do it all the time
<codecutter> this is the first time someone called me out on it
<ducasse> then nobody noticed before
<leftyfb> he never admitted it
<codecutter> sorry if we intentionally hurt your feelings
<hggdh> can we get back to topic? Positions have been given, nothing else to discuss
<codecutter> hggdh: smart man
<codecutter> wise words
<codecutter> bunch of teens
<hggdh> codecutter: enough. Please stop
<akik> amazing
<qswz> codepaster*
<qswz> worst kind of coders
<dr_horrible> /
<benh> somebody happens to know what missing kernel built-in config/module would cause the installer disk-detect to fail ?
<benh> I have to run a custom kernel (no modules) and am using 16.04 initrd
<benh> the script itself won't say much at all and of course there's no vi or pico on the initramfs so it's hard to play trial & error by modifying it
<leftyfb> benh: I would boot a live cd/usb and figure out what drive controller and/or drives you have and go from there.
<benh> leftyfb: that isn't the issue
<benh> the kernel finds the drive just fine
<benh> shows up in /dev/disks/by-id
<benh> it's kvm so that's just a spapr-vscsi, nothing weird here... but for various reason (unreleased HW) I need a custom kernel and I suspect I'm missing a module that the script needs
<benh> forget it, the patch I need did make it into 17.04... no need for a custom kernel
<boxmein> BluesKaj, I'll try the DKMS package, thank you!!
<energizer>  rsync keeps getting stuck in the middle of transfering a large file, approximately every MB. How can I stop restart 'rsync -avzP source dest' every 5 seconds?
<boxmein> BluesKaj, hahaha it worked! thank you so much
<emx> hi. i want to access my encrypted files from non-ubuntu linux. i figured i could chroot into the partition and use ecryptfs-setup-privat but i get an error. is this a possible solution at all?
<Nitrigaur> How can I mount a SD-card using fuse with directory creation rights as user rather than as root? The ACL default for this mountpoint is set by default to disallow my normal user to create directories on that mount point. How can I change the default mounting rules so that I as *!@ owner I am able to create directories on mounted media that I own?
<Nitrigaur> It is a VFAT32 formatted drive btw
<Nitrigaur> I find this behaviour highly obnoxious btw.
<EricE> anyone awake?
<Nitrigaur> I am
<Nitrigaur> But is unudually quiet right now.
<Nitrigaur> But is unusually quiet right now.
<EricE> I'm looking for a good email client for Ubuntu.  Is there anything better than Thunderbird or evo?
<EricE> I'm so close to being able to use this for home AND work and it's exciting!
<Nitrigaur> EricE, please be more specific, what is the reason you reject Thunderbird and evolution?
<EricE> I don't reject them I just didn't know if they were still kings.  I mostly use Linux for servers
<Nitrigaur> EricE, I use Mozilla Thunderbird daily, both at work and at home, regardless of what OS I am running.
<Nitrigaur> Last time I checked, Evolution was so buggy it was borderline unusable to me.
<Nitrigaur> Bat admittedly, that is a long time ago.
<Nitrigaur> But admittedly, that is a long time ago.
<EricE> i'm so inlove with this thinkpad
<Nitrigaur> A Lenovo one or a venerable IBM?
<EricE> now to check all the boxes with the App's I need and i'm set
<EricE> T460 (Lenovo one)
<john_doe_jr> when I do a 'otool -L http://my-shared-object.so/' ….it shows that wrong path…how do i fix this?
<EricE> I'll setup thunderbird
<EricE> thanks Nitrigaur
<Nitrigaur> EricE, but what app you need is defined by what your use case is. For cmd-line e-mail I still use mutt and it serves me well for basic e-mail.
<EricE> I've got that in my backpocket too.  I just need to use my smime certs and that can be a little tricky IIRC.
<Nitrigaur> I see what you mean, in that case: use Moz.TB or if you also desperately need Exchange capabilities: Evolution.
<EricE> i killed Exchange at my company :)
<Nitrigaur> May it rest in pieces. Long live open standards :-)
<EricE> I got out of being the exchange admin too!
<Nitrigaur> Good for you (unless it paid well, of course ;-) )
<EricE> I've got plenty of other things to do at work so there's no worry.
<Nitrigaur> EricE, you don't know per chanche if there is a way to change the default ACL behaviour when mounting FAT32 devices as a lowly user?
<Nitrigaur> chanche => chance
<EricE> I know i've done this RBD
 * EricE thinks of what he did for that
<Nitrigaur> I am getting a bit tired of having to create all main directories as root rather than conveniently as a normal user.
<Nitrigaur> Those are one of the minor niggles that scare away a new adopter to a more (cough) mainstream OS...
<EricE> do you have a shared workstation situation or thinclients?
<Nitrigaur> Well, I do have multiple accounts, but it's just my home desktop computer we are talking about, nothing fancy.
<EricE> I can't think of how we did it a cPanel and I don't have my VPN setup yet to look.
<Nitrigaur> I am having a hard time understanding why the ACL permissions are set to this restrictive behaviour when mounting FAT32 devices.
<EricE> is there something in the /etc/fstab?
<Nitrigaur> EricE, no, no special setting that I can see.
<Nitrigaur> I can pastebin it if you like, but I doubt that would help here
<Nitrigaur> EricE, here you are: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24942839/
<EricE> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/USB_storage_devices#As_normal_user_with_fstab
<EricE> I remember something like that in gentoo when I used that
<EricE> (my wife and I shared computers at the time)
<Nitrigaur> Yes the ArchWiki is cornocopia of information, I love it to bits. If only the std. manpages were replaced by something as sensible as the ArchWiki contents...
<akik> Nitrigaur: does your system mount the usb stick anyhow with your user id, just that the acl is wrong?
<Nitrigaur> akik, it does not automount my stick, but after  I have mounted it from Nautilus, it is mounted on /media/<my username>/<Media Label>
<Nitrigaur> Originally, that mount point was owned by root, but I chowned it to my regular user instead, hoping that that would let me create directories as a normal user at the root of the device node.
<akik> Nitrigaur: you can't use unix permissions on fat32
<Nitrigaur> akik, I know, FAT32 doesn't support that, but still I am denied to create a new directory as a normal user. When I create a dir using sudo from the cmd-line, that works just fine.
<akik> Nitrigaur: after you mount it, do you see these options in "mount" command for the mount? uid=1000,gid=1000
<akik> Nitrigaur: matching the user id that you are using
<Nitrigaur> No, I see uid=1001, gid=1001
<akik> Nitrigaur: is that your uid?
<Nitrigaur> akik, here is the mount line: /dev/sde1 on /media/jorrit/Second type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,uid=1001,gid=1001,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,showexec,utf8,flush,errors=remount-ro,uhelper=udisks2)
<akik> Nitrigaur: is uid 1001 that uid for the user you're using now?
<Nitrigaur> akik, yes it is
<Nitrigaur> I've doublechecked in my /etc/passwd
<akik> Nitrigaur: id will tell you also
<Nitrigaur> akik, thanks for that bit of extra info, quite useful
<akik> Nitrigaur: i'll create another user on my system and test
<Nitrigaur> akik, thank you :-)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Hello all. Just bought a beautiful new laptop, and tried switching my harddrives between them with my ubuntu installation. No bootup. What should I do?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> im on a live cd at the moment, and can access the ssd.
<ppw> where can I find a channel that deals with bicycles?
<Nitrigaur> Akiva-Thinkpad, are you running an (U)EFI hardware setup on your new laptop?
<akik> Nitrigaur: i created a new user with uid=1001,gid=1001 and a fat32 mount off a usb stick works ok
<Nitrigaur> Akiva-Thinkpad, if so, check to see if the secure-boot option is set and if so, disable it.
<akik> Nitrigaur: oh btw i don't think fat32 even supports acls
<Nitrigaur> akik, hmmm, that's odd. I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 LTS btw. Are you too?
<akik> Nitrigaur: 14.04
<akik> Nitrigaur: do you have another user with uid=1000 ?
<Nitrigaur> akik, so did I, but somehow, I can only create a directory by using sudo on that device, even though it is formatted as FAT32...
<akik> Nitrigaur: the uid for the mount must match the uid of the user you are logged in. i don't know what else would be the cause
<Nitrigaur> akik, nor do I, but the uid does match to a tee.
<akik> Nitrigaur: do you have another user with uid=1000 ?
<akik> Nitrigaur: check "journalctl -xe" for possible errors
<Nitrigaur> I do yes, my original user, but I foobarred it's profile.
<akik> Nitrigaur: what do you mean profile?
<akik> Nitrigaur: i wonder if that causes this problem
<Nitrigaur> akik, just a defunct user account.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Nitrigaur: interesting... ill check. its a thinkpad x220t
<akik> Nitrigaur: just confirming whether you also renamed the earlier user account so that it's not also jorrit?
<Nitrigaur> akik, actually it is not defunct, it happens to be the first user I set up, but it is not in use anymore. It was used specifically for my schoolwork. And since I have finished school, that account is not in use anymore,
<Nitrigaur> aki,
<Nitrigaur> akik, no I did not rename my account. I have used Linux long enough to know that will spell trouble in capitals ;-)
<Nitrigaur> The last time I did something silly like that, wasway back in 1999 ;-)
<Nitrigaur> It was a learning experience and a painful one at that...
<akik> Nitrigaur: so you have two user accounts with the same name but with different uids?
<akik> Nitrigaur: renaming a user account is totally possible
<akik> Nitrigaur: if you don't want to do it manually, you can use usermod
<Nitrigaur> akik, I know, but I did not do that on this system. As I just told you a minute ago, the first (and last) time I did that was back in 1999 and I'm not using the same computer from that era right now.
<Nitrigaur> Akiva, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Lenovo_ThinkPad_X220
<akik> Nitrigaur: do you have two user accounts with the same name but with different uids?
<Nitrigaur> Akiva-Thinkpad, , https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Lenovo_ThinkPad_X220
<Nitrigaur> akik, no, I do not
<Nitrigaur> akik, the contents of my homedir were migrated from an earlier computer though...
<Nitrigaur> But not the one from 1999
<akik> Nitrigaur: now that i'm back on my original account akik, i can't mount the usb stick any more
<akik> Nitrigaur: i get this error message in dolphin "Could not enter folder /media/akik/nnnn"
<akik> Nitrigaur: i get this error message in dolphin "Could not enter folder /media/akik2/nnnn"
<techbomber> offtopic
<techbomber> what is the offtopic channel
<akik> Nitrigaur: so somehow the system remember the path i was using earlier
<akik> Nitrigaur: then i remove the usb stick and re-insert it, and everything works again
<Nitrigaur> akik, interesting. It also occurred to me that the same is happening when you eject a Video-DVD from the drive and insert a new one. The mount-label in Nautilus/ Dolphin is not updated...
<Nitrigaur> techbomber, the offtopic channel is for members of the Ubuntu community to discuss things that do not relate to help with Ubuntu.
<techbomber> Nitrigaur what is the exact name
<Nitrigaur> techbomber, it's #ubuntu-offtopic
<akik> Nitrigaur: oh i guess i didn't umount it before i changed from akik2 to akik
<Nitrigaur> akik, that might explain a few things, yes... :-) You were trying to enter a directory with exclusive read rights for akik2 as the user akik
<Nitrigaur> At least that's what could cause the error you just saw.
<akik> Nitrigaur: did you see some errors in "journalctl -xe" when this problem occurs?
<Nitrigaur> akik, unfortunately not.
<Nitrigaur> akik, In fact I can now create a new dir inside the root of the device as a normal user, staright from Nautilus.
<Nitrigaur> staright -> straight
<akik> Nitrigaur: so the problem went away?
<Nitrigaur> So, somehow I have already solved it. But it did not update the rights until much later. I wonder why. An eject/ remount cycle should have taken care of it, but it didn't.
<Nitrigaur> akik, still, this does not solve the *default* behaviour upon entering a new FAT32 formatted device.
<kuriozalny> good afternoon
<Nitrigaur> I have more than a dozen USB sticks lying around formatted in the crusty FAT32 format. It just happens to be the most versatile cross-platform format...
<akik> Nitrigaur: you could create another user account in your system and test with it
<Nitrigaur> akik, so that I can find out if a corruption of my default user profile has occurred. Sure, I can try that.
<Nitrigaur> kuriozalny, good day, please state the nature of your Linux emergency.
<kuriozalny> I just can't figure out how to install kubuntu on my usb stick
 * Nitrigaur kuriozalny Does your system use (U)EFI as boot system?
<kuriozalny> unfortunately, yes
<Nitrigaur> kuriozalny, are you using other OS'es on that system as well?
<Nitrigaur> kuriozalny, this might sound like a strange question, but does your system include a PS/2 port?
<Nitrigaur> aka mini-Din ^
<Nitrigaur> aka mini-DIN ^
<kuriozalny> Nitrigaur: let me briefly show the situation
<Nitrigaur> please do ^
<akik> kuriozalny: i installed kubuntu on a usb stick with mbr scheme and there was nothing to it. just had one stick with the installation iso and another blank stick. then just selected the blank stick as the target at the partitioning stage
<kuriozalny> lenovo y580 notebook with uefi, HDD (sda), disk is most likely broken, i'm looking to install any backup system so i can go on
<Nitrigaur> akik, that requires booting in legacy mode and some motherboards (including mine) won't detect USB keyboards in that mode, making it *a bit* difficult to choose anything after that.
<kuriozalny> plus i have only one usb stick which problby makes things complicated
<akik> kuriozalny: where were you planning on installing it then?
<akik> or do you have a dvd drive with the installation iso?
<kuriozalny> i'm running kubuntu 17.04 live right now, and trying to figure out why, installer won't let me set up partitions on the stick i've booted in the first place
<kuriozalny> dvd is also broken
<EriC^^> kuriozalny: the usb you mean?
<kuriozalny> exactly
<EriC^^> you cant install from the usb to the usb
<kuriozalny> fair enough
<EriC^^> copy an iso to the hdd and boot it from the usb's grub, then install to the usb
<Nitrigaur> kuriozalny, don't you have any SD-cards lying about that you could use as media to install to?
<akik> EriC^^: do you have a guide to do that?
<Nitrigaur> EriC, kuriozalny just told us that his HDD seems to be foobar'ed.
<kuriozalny> no i dont, but i still have some spare cash to get another stick
<EriC^^> akik: kuriozalny https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot#Menuentry_Example
<EriC^^> kuriozalny: if you use the "toram" kernel parameter you might be able to install to the usb, i'm not entirely sure
<Nitrigaur> EriC, kuriozalny, yes, that might work, 6GB is enough to run the image in it's entirety.
<kuriozalny> I have ~30GB space on pendrive
<EriC^^> kuriozalny: is it uefi?
<Nitrigaur> EriC, it is
<Nitrigaur> https://www.cnet.com/products/lenovo-ideapad-y580/specs/
<EriC^^> Nitrigaur: can you edit it from another pc?
<kuriozalny> bios setup lets me change to legacy mode or something like that if that helps
<EriC^^> i mean kuriozalny
<Nitrigaur> https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Lenovo-P-Y-and-Z-series/Y580-UEFI-boot/td-p/882467
<kuriozalny> EriC^^: not really
<EriC^^> if you make a small fat32 partition and copy the iso contents it'll boot, then you can partition the disk and install to it in unallocated space maybe?
<Nitrigaur> EriC^^, I'm a bit worried if the internal keyboard will work in legacy mode. Most are connected through internal USB after all...
<EriC^^> not legacy only uefi
<EriC^^> i mean he wont use legacy
<tgm4883> why wouldn't the keyboard work in bios mode?
<kuriozalny> it works either way
<EriC^^> how dead is the hdd, it cant be that dead can it?
<Nitrigaur> That's good to know, my motherboard did not detect any USB keyboard in legacy mode. I had to dig deep in my attic to find a PS/2 keyboard :-P
<Nitrigaur> kuriozalny, do you have any idea what caused the damage to the HDD?
<kuriozalny> yes, it had fallen from the table
<Nitrigaur> Ouch! :-S
<kuriozalny> it's not totally broken though
<kuriozalny> i've managed to mount the win10 partition and saved a lot of data
<Nitrigaur> kuriozalny, if I remember correctly, the Lenovo laptops have a protection built-in to automatically park the HDD in case a fall is detected.
<kuriozalny> yet, installing kubuntu on /dev/sda7 (the only ext4 partition on hdd) didn't worked out
<Nitrigaur> Try to see in your BIOS/ EFI setup if there is an option to un-park your HDD...
<kuriozalny> wouldn't it be impossible to mess with the data if the disk would be "parked"?
<Nitrigaur> kuriozalny, the term coined for these protections is free-fall detection.
<akik> kuriozalny: what do you mean "didn't worked out" ?
<Nitrigaur> kuriozalny, Lenovo calls it Active Protection System
<kuriozalny> instalation returned with error, i don't really remember, but i've learnt from all these years, linux is not a windows, if there's an error it means it.
<kuriozalny> i can start up the installation right away and clarify the situation
<Nitrigaur> kuriozalny, there are many reasons why it might not install correctly, sometimes you need boot parameters to make it work.
<kuriozalny> all right, just let me go through the wizard
<kuriozalny> btw, should i turn off secure boot?
<kuriozalny> last time i did
<Nitrigaur> A finicky SATA controller might require it, for instance, did you check the linux hardware compatibility database? It is a veritable treasure trove of info.
<Nitrigaur> kuriozalny, try reading this before you proceed: https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Linux-Discussion/Y580-Linux-compatibility/td-p/1064099
<Nitrigaur> kuriozalny, the information might be from 2013, but there might still be useful info on your specific laptop.
<kuriozalny> Nitrigaur: it's outdated, i've had a lubuntu parallel with win10 for more than a year now
<Nitrigaur> kuriozalny, did you do a basic hardware check of your HDD using a live DVD?
<kuriozalny> Nitrigaur: can you tell me how to do it?
<kuriozalny> i've given up since windows repair tool chkdsk got frozen in the middle.
<Nitrigaur> kuriozalny, in that case, at least the pcb controlling the HDD is intactm or it wouldn't have booted to Windows in the first place.
<Nitrigaur> That's a start at least.
<Nitrigaur> That will probably mean that if you would insert a spare HDD, you might be succesful in installing an OS to it.
<akik> kuriozalny: if you want to test a disk block by block, you can do it with badblocks program
<Nitrigaur> Good suggestion, akik
<kuriozalny> Nitrigaur: i'm not sure if you've read it, but i've managed to mount ntfs partition and save some data to the other drive
<Nitrigaur> kuriozalny, I must have missed that part, sorry about that.
<kuriozalny> akik: apt-cache search returns only e2fsprogs while looking for badblocks
<kuriozalny> akik: is it some sort of bulk package?
<Nitrigaur> I need to hit the hay. It's getting late and I need to participate in a neuroscience experiment tomorrow. I need my wits for that and before you ask: Don't worry, it's nothing involving invasive surgery ;-)
<kuriozalny> Nitrigaur: Thanks for help. Good night
<akik> kuriozalny: yes that's the correct package
<akik> kuriozalny: mind though the test will take a lot of time
<Nitrigaur> Good (insert local time of day here), everyone. kuriozalny, good luck getting your laptop into a usable state
<hipp> kuriozalny: i use hirens .... lots of hdd tools ...  dos)
<hipp> * stochastix (~quassel@unaff
<hipp> http://www.hirensbootcd.org/
<Nitrigaur> hipp, does that DVDROM support gpt paritions?
<hipp> i believe it does ...  it is a collection of tools
<hipp> has vendor specific hdd diagnostics
<Nitrigaur> nvm, Going to sleep. Zzzzzzzzz Goodbye everyone. @ akik, EriCe, thank you for thinking with me on my ACL issue with my SD-card.
<kuriozalny> akik: how do i use badblocks? can't get anything from usage, it requires some input.. and output?
<kuriozalny> akik: nvm, i'll google it
<jwr> Ubuntu 16.04 normally comes with kernlel 4.4, but i want to run 4.6. pretty much everything on google says "download some deb file, dpkg -i, and you're good". will apt then know that it should pull new bugfixes and stuff from... where?
<akik> kuriozalny: sudo badblock -n -o output_file -s -v /dev/sdxn
<akik> kuriozalny: output_file is for the list of bad blocks it finds
<akik> kuriozalny: sudo badblocks -n -o output_file -s -v /dev/sdxn
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic-lts-xenial
<ubottu> Package linux-image-generic-lts-xenial does not exist in zesty
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic-lts-xenial xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic-lts-xenial (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image (dummy transitional package). In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.81.87 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 13 kB
<jwr> Bashing-om: was that for me? since I asked about the kernel in xenial?
<jwr> suppose i follow the directions here: https://websetnet.com/linux-kernel-462-stable-install-upgrade-kernel-ubuntu-1604/
<jwr> and i get 4.6 installed correctly in 16.04. but a few weeks later there will be new bugfixes and security fixes and stuff. how would apt-get know where to pull those from?
<kuriozalny> aight, thanks a lot for help, it's almost midnight here in poland so i'd be going to sleep, i've written down your ideas on how to fix it, since im on live cd, so i wont forget it
<kuriozalny> and i'll be trying tomorrow
<kuriozalny> i'll try to run the tests tomorrow, and if it returns positive, i'll be back with another usb stick
<kuriozalny> good night to you all
<Bashing-om> jwr: What ya want here is HWE, that will intall thge 4.8 series kernel . https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack ,
<Bashing-om> !hwe | jwr
<ubottu> jwr: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<kuriozalny> we're at freenode.net right?
<fishcooker> why there are nmap status output: filtered then change to close vise and versa
<fishcooker> why not close only
<jwr> Bashing-om: yes, that looks like what i want. thank you!
<fishcooker> *closed
<hehehe_off> ...
<sdk> hehehe_off: ...
<hehehe_off> :)
<hehehe_off> how many business use ubuntu nowdays?
<DArqueBishop> !ot | hehehe_off
<ubottu> hehehe_off: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<genii> hehehe_off: According to https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_adopters at least 11 governments
<hehehe_off> any stats?kl\
<hehehe_off> ty
<genii> No stats that I could discover
<genii> hehehe_off: Also the majority of webservers now that are based on spun up VMs like Amazon AWS and others are Ubuntu based, so whatever companies use those are also using it, even if not in their brick and mortar offices
<fishcooker>  how to disable iptables for 5minutes?
<genii> fishcooker: Use iptables-save, then iptables -F, wait the 5 minutes or however long, then iptables-restore
<genii> fishcooker: Command syntax for those under this section https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo#Saving_iptables
<fishcooker> noted genii... i don't want to locked up myself
<justJanne> I have an issue where ubuntu is not trusting root certificates used by Google, resulting in ubuntu being unable to connect to several Google properties
<justJanne> An example url that can be tested with curl or wget is
<justJanne> https://magenta.tensorflow.org/assets/nsynth_06_19_17/08-laaa.mp3
<justJanne> The information how to include the CA is described here
<justJanne> https://security.googleblog.com/2017/01/the-foundation-of-more-secure-web.html
<justJanne> Is this intentional?
<Genk1> Hello all
<Genk1> OK I have some kind of special question : I want a limited access user to have the possibility of executing chmod command in a file that was already owned by another user
<Genk1> let's say : user abc need to chmod a file x owned by user xyz
<genii> justJanne: That might be a better question for #ubuntu-server
<Genk1> I was thinking about chroot jailing
<justJanne> genii: this is an issue that also affects anyone trying to connect to Google websites
<justJanne> genii: major Google sites being inaccessible from ubuntu, client or server, seems to be a larger issue
<justJanne> (firefox and chrome ship their own ca lists(
<Ichimusai> Genk1: You might want to look into using setid on a script that only chowns the file to the correct user.
<Genk1> Ichimusai: yes I was thinking about suid but I didn't know how to implement this
<Genk1> I will try to check this out
<Ichimusai> Genk1: Make a script that does the right thing, chown it to root, set the suid bit. Now make sure you implement proper bounds checking so it cant be used outside its scope
<genii> justJanne: There seems to be a thread explaining about curl/wget not caching intermediate certificates here https://github.com/certbot/certbot/issues/2026
<justJanne> genii: it's not about caching intermediate certificates
<justJanne> genii: it's an issue with ca-certificates not being updates
<justJanne> Firefox added the certificate to their ca list in january 2017
<justJanne> ca-certificates was last updated in debian, ubuntu, and derivates in nov 2016
<genii> justJanne: Maybe you should read there first and then get back to me
<justJanne> (the ca was created in 2017)
<genii> justJanne: The user in this case added the LetsEncrypt cert but it was still not used because of the caching which browsers do automatically
<justJanne> genii: this is not about the lets encrypt certificate
<justJanne> This is about a new Google root CA created in 2017
<justJanne> Which works with curl and wget if you recreate ca-certificates manually
<justJanne> Or if you use the ca list from firefox
<justJanne> I'll just file first the bug against debian, and then a bug against ubuntu to import the updated package
<tgm4883> justJanne: IDK, both digicert and ssllabs are complaining about the cert chain for that URL
<genii> justJanne: If you think it's a bug, file against package ca-certificates
<backnforth> Hi, my laptop failed to work today with ubuntu 17.04 but worked with ubuntu 16.04
<Bashing-om> !details | backnforth
<ubottu> backnforth: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<tgm4883> genii: I don't think it's a bug. I think it's just missing an intermediate certificate on teh server
<backnforth> My internet was failing to work
<genii> tgm4883: Here also, as the link I gave explains ( just in their case a different cert)
<backnforth> Everything else worked fine
<backnforth> I was able to ping my local router and get an ip, but could not communicate with the outside world
<genii> !dnssec
<Ichimusai> backnforth: What was your network settings in 16.04 and did you implement dem in the 17.04 you tried?
<backnforth> Ichimusai: They were both a fresh install
<Ichimusai> backnforth: What was your network settings in 16.04 and did you implement dem in the 17.04 you tried?
<genii> There is also a known DNSSEC issue in systemd resolved
<Ichimusai> What is not an issue in systemd (sigh)
<backnforth> Ichimusai: I think the network settings were the same
<genii> backnforth: Try editing /etc/systemd/resolved.conf to change #DNSSEC=no  to DNSSEC=no  and then restart resolvconf
<backnforth> genii: I don't have 17.04 anymore.. I have a working 16.04
<genii> Ah, nvm then :)
#ubuntu 2017-06-25
<dr_horrible> close
<a_p3rson|W> Hey y'all, trying to repair a W10x64-based computer though a 16.04 live cd that I have. The computer has a hard drive that I can tell is faulty, but I'm doing everything I can to save the data on it. ntfs-3g is having problems with the drive, but I'm unsure how to get around them.
<a_p3rson|W> Right now, I'm trying to resize the partition (it's about 25% full), and put it on a new drive. However, GParted is unable to do so - specifically, `ntfsresize -ifv /dev/sdb4` returns "ERROR(2): ntfs_lookup_attr: No such file or directory"
<a_p3rson|W> What's even weirder is that I can mount the disk just fine - `mount -o ro -t ntfs-3g ...` works just fine, and I can browse the faulty partition and copy files. However, that won't preserve NTFS perms, which will most likely send Windows in to a tizzy.
<a_p3rson|W> Hence, I'm trying to figure out what this issue with ntfs-3g is.
<genii> a_p3rson|W: I wouldn't bother much with that
<a_p3rson|W> genii: With what?
<genii> With mounting a failing drive to try and save data on it
<genii> Better is ddrescue to an image on a larger drive, then mount that and salvage stuff
<a_p3rson|W> I don't have a larger drive handy, that's the problem.
<a_p3rson|W> I'm trying to avoid that option, if at all possible.
<a_p3rson|W> I mean, my personal main desktop has a RAID0 set of 2TB drives - I suppose I could take one out, and use that.
<a_p3rson|W> though, I'd then have to rebuild a 2TB RAID array, which is going to take time
<genii> The main problem is that if the drive is failing, every time you use it hastens it's end so you want to work on it live the least amount possible
<genii> ( ideally just once with ddrescue)
<a_p3rson|W> Very true.
<jiffe> so I'm trying to install libmono and something seems to be broken
<jiffe>  libmono-system-web2.0-cil : Depends: mono-runtime (< 3.12.2) but 4.2.3.4-0xamarin2 is to be installed
<a_p3rson|W> genii: So, my Ubuntu live cd is actually an e2b drive, I think I might be able to cannibalize some space from that, about 1TB
<a_p3rson|W> Thanks for the assistance
<Bashing-om> jiffe: Conflict of interest ? what shows ' apt policy mono-runtime ' ?
<gtxbb> Bashing-om, did you maybe mean ##linux XD
<jiffe> Bashing-om: yeah I was following web instructions but I think I may already have what I need installed
<Bashing-om> gtxbb: Well, if jiffe is not running 'buntu, then yeah .
<ca-on-adam> Is #ubuntu always going to be registered-only from now on? pita.
<spuniun> anyone have some experience with nfs krb5 over internet?
<genii> Less of a pain to register once than to be spammed by unregistered bands of roaming botnets
<spuniun> I can't seem to get my client to make any attempt at ticket request
<spuniun> krb works fine manually tho
<ca-on-adam> Anyway... why I'm here is there is an issue with sshd - it seems to only be accepting connections from IP addresses that can be resolved.  Any idea why this behaviour?
<spuniun> you try "UseDNS no" @ca-on-adam ?
<genii> ca-on-adam: https://askubuntu.com/questions/246323/why-does-sshs-password-prompt-take-so-long-to-appear
<genii> That link explains the UseDNS option, as well as the fix
<EleanorEllis> Is the realtime kernel for ubuntustudio any slower than the regular ubuntu kernel for general purpose activities like web browsing or using office applications? I have a fairly old computer with only 8GB RAM which struggles when I have several tabs open in my browser so I am wondering whether to dual boot ubuntustudio with regular ubuntu and only use ubuntustudio when I am editing video or audio.
<ca-on-adam> spuniun: genii: "useDNS" does not appear in the system's sshd_config.  I assume this means it is not enabled?
<spuniun> default is yes
<genii> ca-on-adam: You have to explicitly add it with no, otherwise it's default is set to yes
<genii> ( and no entry in there)
<spuniun> all config variables have a default value whether you see them defined or not
<genii> Yep
<EleanorEllis> Is there any problem with sharing a /home partition between regular ubuntu and ubuntustudio? Also attaching the same /home partition to future versions of these so that I keep my documents and application settings?
<Ben64> EleanorEllis: i don't think dual booting ubuntu and stuido makes sense
<EleanorEllis> Ben64: My earlier question about dual-booting was Is the realtime kernel for ubuntustudio any slower than the regular ubuntu kernel for general purpose activities like web browsing or using office applications? I have a fairly old computer with only 8GB RAM which struggles when I have several tabs open in my browser so I am wondering whether to dual boot ubuntustudio with regular ubuntu and only use ubuntustudio when I am editing video 
<Ben64> yeah i still don't think it makes sense
<EleanorEllis> Ben64: Why is that? I don't understand
<Ben64> the realtime kernel isnt going to slow down everything else
<EleanorEllis> OK so I would be better just using studio for everything? That would be much more convenient for me
<Ben64> yeah
<Ben64> or regular ubuntu for everything
<sary> EleanorEllis: I use the Liquorix kernel on the desktop for multimedia and gaming. Try it!
<Ben64> or if you really wanted to, you could install the normal kernel too and choose it on boot
<EleanorEllis> Thanks very much. I will install studio and delete my regular ubuntu installation. What about my question about attaching my /home partition to future versions of ubuntustudio??
<EleanorEllis> sary: What is the advantage of that kernel?
<EleanorEllis> Ben64: But is there much advantage to installing the regular kernel alongside the realtime kernel if the realtime kernel won't be any slower for web-browsing?
<Ben64> i'd think not but you can do whatever you like, thats why linux is cool :)
<EleanorEllis> Ben64: True but I want to do the most sensible and easiest thing for me rather than introduce additional levels of complexity
<ca-on-adam> spuniun: genii: out of three systems, only one seems to be obeying the unwritten default of 'UseDNS yes' -- any idea why it is arbitrarily happening?
<spuniun> sshd tried to reverse lookup all connections by default
<spuniun> unless yu set UseDNS no
<genii> ca-on-adam: The other machines must be able to resolve the IP
<genii> So probably either their placement in the network, or the way they resolve addresses
<sary> EleanorEllis: https://liquorix.net/ , and check the benchmarks on the web.
<spuniun> if you need to disable PTR entirely you need -u0 in /etc/default/ssh
<spuniun> UseDNS no just stops sshd from rejecting bad PTR
<spuniun> not from performing reverse dns
<ca-on-adam> genii: spuniun: well I don't believe it, but some screwy way has led to the two working systems getting addresses resolved which I wasn't aware of.  I will remove that and let you know what happens.
<EleanorEllis> sary: I am looking at liquorix.net but I don't have sufficient techinical knowledge to understand  much of it. The thing that worries me is higher power consumption: my battery life is pretty poor already.
<genii> ca-on-adam: OK
<EleanorEllis> sary: On the rare occasions I use my laptop on battery, I barely get an hour or less out of it.
<spuniun> I fixed my nfs issue no help to you all :P
<genii> spuniun: Congrats on getting it sorted out yourself :)
<spuniun> I hate krb
<EleanorEllis> sary: "Zen Interactive Tuning: Tunes the kernel for responsiveness at the cost of throughput and power usage." If throughput is lower, doesn't that make the kernel slower overall?
<spuniun> but I need a faster encrypted remote fs than sshfs
<EleanorEllis> spuniun: I just found out about https://bitbucket.org/nikratio/s3ql/            Is that any good to you?
<spuniun> ah no, thx tho EleanorEllis
<spuniun> I'm using google drive already for that
<spuniun> for this issue I'm mounting a dir on host in one colo on one in a disparate colo
<spuniun> so traffic over internet
<spuniun> sshfs has terrible throughput
<genii> Well, you can give it some optimizing options but not much
<spuniun> and I don't want to weaken sshd ciphers for the entire host just to manage performance for sshfs
<genii> Like -C for use compression, etc
<spuniun> yeah, I've tried everything
<spuniun> it's just 50% the speed of nfs
<EleanorEllis> spuniun: I take it from what you are saying that nfs is not encrypted?
<ca-on-adam> spuniun: genii: So I made sure my client did not resolve on any of the three systems, yet only the troublesome one continues to not accept connections...
<spuniun> it is
<spuniun> krb5p
<genii> ca-on-adam: Interesting and intriguing
<EleanorEllis> spuniun: ^ Was that message to me or someone else?
<spuniun> to you
<spuniun> nfs4 krb5p is encrypted auth and transfer
<spuniun> but kerberos is a mega pita
<EleanorEllis> spuniun: So if nfs is encrypted, why not use that?
<spuniun> I'm trying
<EleanorEllis> spuniun: What is kerberos?
<spuniun> exactly
<spuniun> kerberos is an authentication mechanism
<spuniun> and it's hugely annoying to work with
<EleanorEllis> spuniun: I presume nfs can only use kerberos authentication and no other method? Why is it a pita?
<ca-on-adam> genii: So I have set 'UseDNS yes' on the two 'good' systems, restarted sshd, and STILL they accept my connection from an unresolvable ip.
<genii> Yeah, not sure how that happens.
<kelvinella> Hi does Ubuntu fully support touch screen?
<spuniun> unresolvable is different that invalid
<genii> ca-on-adam: Might be you use a free dns service like opendns which resolves unresolveable IPs to itself
<spuniun> EleanorEllis nfs can use many different auth types
<spuniun> krb just happens to be a scheme that also has tranfer encryption
<spuniun> no other method of nfs connection is encrypted
<genii> ( I think google might also do this on 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 )
<kelvinella> And what about finger print recognition similar to windows hello?
<genii> kelvinella: Yes, most USB readers are supported with fingerprintgui
<spuniun> and krb is annoying because it's very complicated, there are two different implementations and the documentation is poor
<ca-on-adam> genii: All this ssh action is happening between two LANs, so the only DNS that was happening is the dns provided by the LAN gateway/modem.
<genii> kelvinella: The best way to know if it will work on the hardware in question is to boot it up to a liveusb
<EleanorEllis> spuniun: Thanks for that clarification.
<EleanorEllis> spuniun: All these points help me with my education. :)
<spuniun> krb is what Microsoft Active Directory uses for authentication
<spuniun> so it's most often used in conjunction with LDAP implementations in *nix
<kelvinella> I just bought a Dell XPS 13 2-in-1, I am wondering if Ubuntu can run on it
<spuniun> ok, nice
<spuniun> getting 30mbit with nfs krb5p vs 12mbit with sshfs
<spuniun> it's a very far link
<EleanorEllis> kelvinella: I think if nobody here knows, perhaps the simplest thing would be to try it with a live USB or CD if you can do that.
<spuniun> ^^
<genii> spuniun: Might try tcp instead of udp, also, if you haven't yet
<spuniun> nfs4 is tcp always
<genii> Ah, good. Been a while since I used it.
<EleanorEllis> spuniun: I wonder if tcp might be what is slowing it down?
<spuniun> yeah v4 is a hige improvement
<spuniun> you need tcp for reliable xfer EleanorEllis
<EleanorEllis> spuniun: Can sshfs use udp?
<EleanorEllis> spuniun: But aren't there methods to do file transfer over udp that overcome that? Or are they merely replicating tcp?
<spuniun> UDP is far too unreliable
<spuniun> there's no ACK so you can't know you got all packets
<EleanorEllis> spuniun: I vaguely remember on a course many years ago the instructor demonstrating a huge speed difference between ftp and file transfer through a Explorer (this was on Windows NT4) and he said that ftp was slower because it used tcp.
<EleanorEllis> ^ Please excuse me for swearing!
<genii> EleanorEllis: Previously nfs used udp by default but it didn't matter much because most people just used it on their lan and not over the internet. But more people are doing this now.You had to explicitly tell it before to use tcp instead.
<EleanorEllis> genii: I suppose on a LAN, if the file is not intact you can just request it again and you are not so worried about speed?
<spuniun> yes EleanorEllis UDP is faster because it has no overhead
<spuniun> TCP has full roundtrip acknowledgement of packets
<spuniun> so there's marked overhead with all the back and forth REQ and ACK packets
<EleanorEllis> spuniun: I was thinking you could so a checksum on files before sending but then if something is missing I guess you don't know which part so you would have to request the entire file again?
<spuniun> but this is important
<spuniun> cause it means you can be sure you got everything
<spuniun> yes, there are some xfer protocols that do that for you
<spuniun> but they are very obscure because TCP just works better
<spuniun> with inherent error correction of the protocol
<spuniun> if you send a huge file over the internet with many hops via UDP you're not gunna get usable data on the other end
<EleanorEllis> spuniun: Does TCP stop transmission while waiting for the ACK, or does it keep sending and do any necessary retransmission later? Is that an option that can be set?
<spuniun> it's asyncronous
<spuniun> packets do not have to arrive in order
<EleanorEllis> spuniun: So TCP does not halt transmission while waiting for the ACK?
<EleanorEllis> spuniun: Sorry, my knowledge is sketchy, so I have to ask confirmation on things
<spuniun> no
<spuniun> there's a REQ and ACK on every frame
<spuniun> if it doesn't get the ACK then then packet is likely dropped
<spuniun> and would be resent
<EleanorEllis> spuniun: I had a feeling that you might already have considered xfer protocols over udp. Thanks for explaining to me anyway.
<OneM_Industries> Is there a fan control package out there?
<Bashing-om> OneM_Industries: lm-sensors packge supports a fan control plugin .
<OneM_Industries> Ooh, ok.
<hanasaki> suggestions for a tutorial on setting up a system with boot password and encrypted disk?
<cryptic0> 	how do I grep a variable followed by some text?  zgrep $"^${barcode}TGCA" file.gz
<ca-on-adam> bye
<swift110-phone> hey
<leftyfb> cryptic0: why do you have a $ in front?
<cryptic0> leftyfb I am using ^ to indicate beginning of the line
<leftyfb> cryptic0: you have a $ in front of that
<leftyfb> remove it
<cryptic0> leftyfb yes, it is needed to tell grep that ^ is a syntax not literal
<leftyfb> incorrect
<cryptic0> Anyway, this solution works for me: zgrep -P $"^${var}TGCA" file.gz
<leftyfb> not only does it not do that, what you think it does isn't necessary
<cryptic0> leftyfb explain why it still works.
<leftyfb> cryptic0: -P interprets your regex as perl
<cryptic0> Are you suggesting that this will work: zgrep "^${var}TGCA" file.gz
<leftyfb> it does with grep on a text file. And it does find the value in the binary with zgrep, but for some reason I'm not able to show the found line with -
<leftyfb> -a
<glitsj16> cryptic0: zgrep -w "${var}TGCA" file.gz .. -w implies substring match at beginning of line
<CodeMouse92__> Need some help. Ubuntu 16.04 MATE fresh installation (OEM). Wifi was working. Then, after client sets up account (during which process, wifi is still working)...we restart and the wifi is NOT working.
<CodeMouse92__> That is, the network menu says 'wifi disabled', even after manually turning it on via ifconfig
<CodeMouse92__> Also tried 'systemctl restart network-manager', no dice
<CodeMouse92__> How do I begin fixing this?
<lotuspsychje> CodeMouse92__: is that system up to date to 16.04.2?
<CodeMouse92__> lotuspsychje: Yep. 16.04.2 LTS. All updates ran earlier today.
<glitsj16> CodeMouse92__: have you tried 'sudo systemctl restart NetworkManager' yet? network-manager isn't a valid systemd unit i believe
<CodeMouse92__> glitsj16: I've tried that too. No dice.
<lotuspsychje> CodeMouse92__: what kind of wifi chipset is that?
<CodeMouse92__> lotuspsychje: Not sure. Realtek, I think. How do I get that again?
<lotuspsychje> CodeMouse92__: sudo lshw -C network
<CodeMouse92__> lotuspsychje: Right, okay. Wireless interface is...
<CodeMouse92__> AR242x/AR542x Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) Vender: Qualcomm Atheros
<lotuspsychje> CodeMouse92__: driver= loaded?
<CodeMouse92__> driver=ath5k
<CodeMouse92__> driverversion=4.4.0-81-generic
<CodeMouse92__> firmware=N/A
<lotuspsychje> CodeMouse92__: have you tried a reboot since?
<CodeMouse92__> lotuspsychje: Three.
<CodeMouse92__> (After different attempts, of course.)
<CodeMouse92__> lotuspsychje: Every time I reboot, I have to rerun 'sudo ifconfig wlp7s0 up'
<lotuspsychje> CodeMouse92__: open a tail -f /var/log/syslog and restart network-manager, see what kind of errors you getting?
<lotuspsychje> CodeMouse92__: also check your kernel version plz, uname -a ?
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.81.87 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<CodeMouse92__> lotuspsychje: Okay, Kernal is 4.4.0-81-generic
<lotuspsychje> sounds good
<CodeMouse92__> I do seem to have some errors here. I'm on another laptop, let me transcribe....
<lotuspsychje> CodeMouse92__: another test could be loading up a previous kernel to check
<CodeMouse92__> lotuspsychje: First of all, 'WiFi hardware radio set enabled'
<CodeMouse92__> 'WWAN hardware radio set enabled'
<CodeMouse92__> And then...
<CodeMouse92__> 'error resolving pool 3.ubuntu.pool.ntp.org: Temporary fail in name resolution (-3)
<CodeMouse92__> Repeat that with 1.ubuntu, 2.ubuntu, ntp.ubuntu.com, etc etc etc
<CodeMouse92__> It's throwing those every few seconds.
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<CodeMouse92__> OH! I also have a warn before that.
<lotuspsychje> CodeMouse92__: have you tried an eth cable to see if network work properly there?
<CodeMouse92__> "failed to enumerate oFono devices: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.ofono was not provided by any .service files"
<CodeMouse92__> lotuspsychje: I'll have to move into another room to try that. brb
<lotuspsychje> sourav: dont join irc as root
<CodeMouse92__> lotuspsychje: Righto, Ethernet works
<CodeMouse92__> Tested via a 'ping -c 5 google.com', 5 in, 5 out, all good. So, it's just the wifi.
<lotuspsychje> CodeMouse92__: i had something similar on a laptop yesterday, sudo service network-manager restart and a reboot did the trick for me after an update
<CodeMouse92__> lotuspsychje: Yeah, I did that three times.
<lotuspsychje> CodeMouse92__: sounds like a new bug after update
<CodeMouse92__> lotuspsychje: Could be. It was a fresh reboot after a kernal update. Although, it was weird, since it WAS working while in user-setup mode (after OEM-prepare for end user)
<lotuspsychje> CodeMouse92__: could you try your wifi on previous kernel?
<CodeMouse92__> lotuspsychje: Let me try rebooting into old kernal.
<lotuspsychje> yeah tnx
<CodeMouse92__> lotuspsychje: So, I'm dropping back from 81 to 21 here
<lotuspsychje> CodeMouse92__: allrighty, lets see what happens
<CodeMouse92__> lotuspsychje: Same sitch. No wifi
<CodeMouse92__> The menu says 'Wi-Fi is disabled' still
<gigafish> CodeMouse92__: Sorry, I just got in, what is the issue?
<lotuspsychje> gigafish: atheros chipset, on mate xenial,no wifi after update
<CodeMouse92__> gigafish: Ubuntu MATE 16.04.02 fresh install. Wifi WAS working while on OEM account. Did sys updates, prepared for End-User...
<CodeMouse92__> Worked while client set up his account.
<CodeMouse92__> Restarted AFTER that, no wifi.
<lotuspsychje> CodeMouse92__: tryed the guest account also?
<CodeMouse92__> lotuspsychje: Haven't. Let me see about that.
<CodeMouse92__> lotuspsychje: Also dead on guest
<lotuspsychje> allright
 * CodeMouse92__ logs back in as admin user
<lotuspsychje> CodeMouse92__: a deeper look into syslog whats happening with wifi perhaps?
<CodeMouse92__> lotuspsychje: Every time a log in, btw, ifconfig shows that wlp7s0 is not running. Bringing it up makes no difference
<CodeMouse92__> lotuspsychje: Sure, let's do that. Where do you want me to check?
<gigafish> CodeMouse92__: Connect via Ethernet and try re-installing the wifi firmware via https://www.debian.org/releases/jessie/i386/ch06s04.html.en (wheezy release debian packages). Then restart.
<lotuspsychje> CodeMouse92__: can you make a pastebin of the whole log?
<CodeMouse92__> lotuspsychje: Not easily. Hm. Hold on, perhaps. Gotta move to ethernet area again
<gigafish> Run 'dpkg -i *.deb' in the downloads folder to unpack the .deb packages.
<CodeMouse92__> gigafish: Stand by. Let me infodump for lotuspsychje first
<gigafish> CodeMouse92__: Ok.
<CodeMouse92> lotuspsychje, incoming infodump as requested. (all 17911 lines...I can trim if you want): https://bpaste.net/show/cabdb3ef9b1e
<CodeMouse92__> (CodeMouse92/JasonMc92 are my alternative names. I signed in on the laptop as well)
<lotuspsychje> CodeMouse92__: tnx lemme have a look
<lotuspsychje> CodeMouse92__: can you try ignore ipv6 in network settings as a test?
<CodeMouse92__> lotuspsychje: Let's see
<CodeMouse92__> lotuspsychje: MATE. How do I do that?
<CodeMouse92__> (Not familiar with this DE fully yet.)
<lotuspsychje> CodeMouse92__: not sure on mate, but rightmouse wifi icon should give edit network settings
<shadow98> hey guys trying to make the switch to ubuntu....  I install hexchat from the (Ubuntu Software) I guess the equivilant of windows store....but i don't see it in the launcher
<CodeMouse92__> lotuspsychje: I've got Connection Information and Edit Connections...
<lotuspsychje> CodeMouse92__: edit yes
<CodeMouse92__> shadow98: Try logging out, logging in again. Sometimes it takes that to refresh your dash/launcher
<CodeMouse92__> shadow98: Make sure it ISN'T in Dash first. Press the start button on your keyboard and type "hexchat"
<CodeMouse92__> If it's there, drag-and-drop to launcher
<CodeMouse92__> lotuspsychje: Okay, right....click the wifi connection and hit Edit, yes?
<lotuspsychje> CodeMouse92__: yes
<CodeMouse92__> lotuspsychje: okay, and then...yeah this is universal here. Do what now in this?
<shadow98> i tried that is there a way to refresh it without having to logout
<CodeMouse92__> shadow98: Uhm, not as far as I remember. Logout/login is the typical way. Or just wait.
<genii> lines 1128 to 1131 look pertinent
<lotuspsychje> CodeMouse92__: can you see anything related to ipv6 there?
<CodeMouse92__> IPv6 Settings.
<CodeMouse92__> That's set to Automatic
<CodeMouse92__> OH! Ignore there
<CodeMouse92__> lotuspsychje: Yeah, set that. Problem is, wifi is saying "disabled" altogether
<lotuspsychje> CodeMouse92__: ok right
<lotuspsychje> CodeMouse92__: you didnt edit hostname stuff before right?
<CodeMouse92__> lotuspsychje: iwlist scan shows "No scan results"
<CodeMouse92__> lotuspsychje: No, hostname was set during OEM setup.
<genii> lotuspsychje: Jun 24 18:43:51 CompaqPresario NetworkManager[769]: <info>  [1498355028.0719] device (wlp7s0): state change: activated -> deactivating (reason 'connection-removed') [100 110 38]
<CodeMouse92__> That is, while the user set things up
<genii> ( line 1130)
<lotuspsychje> genii: yeah also found link is not ready etc
<CodeMouse92__> Hiya genii, nice to see you on this side of the curtain.
<lotuspsychje> CodeMouse92__ genii device (wlp7s0): state change: unmanaged -> unavailable (reason 'managed') [10 20 2]
<CodeMouse92__> lotuspsychje: Let me double check /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname here, make sure nothing borked
<CodeMouse92__> Yeah, no, those are okay. Both set to what the user selected during first-boot.
<lotuspsychje> !hostname | CodeMouse92__ doublecheck
<ubottu> CodeMouse92__ doublecheck: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<CodeMouse92__> lotuspsychje: Yes, I checked. They're both correct.
<CodeMouse92__> There's no trace of the OEM-time hostname.
<CodeMouse92__> Unless...well, that should have been changed when setup prompted for a new one, yes? It didn't even suggest the old one.
<lotuspsychje> CodeMouse92__: the suggestion of gigafish to try perhaps?
<CodeMouse92__> lotuspsychje: sure. gigafish, what was that link again?
<shadow98> that worked :)
<CodeMouse92__> gigafish: Nevermind, I just scrolled up. https://www.debian.org/releases/jessie/i386/ch06s04.html.en
<shadow98> how do i get google drive to show in the file manager
<shadow98> i tried install the online accounts but its not showing
<lotuspsychje> CodeMouse92__: gotta run mate, another test could be test a vanilla ubuntu desktop liveusb, or in worst case create a new !bug
<CodeMouse92__> gigafish: Help with that solution? (a) can't parse the right download out of that page.
<lotuspsychje> !atheros | CodeMouse92__
<ubottu> CodeMouse92__: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shadow98> i tried this http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/08/use-google-drive-ubuntu-16-04-linux-desktops
<CodeMouse92__> lotuspsychje: Yeah, gotta run MATE. :\
<CodeMouse92__> shadow98: Google Drive integration with Ubuntu is....sketchy.
<CodeMouse92__> gigafish: (b) am I supposed to install ALL of the stuff in the tarball, if that's what I'm supposed to download? That seems to be a BUNCH of drivers
<CodeMouse92__> What's driving me nuts....this WAS working before.
<_cc> I've tried to install Ubuntu using both ubuntu-16.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso and mini.iso (the same flavour) in VMWare, and the installation seems to fail in the same phase every time: when installing I get "Install the base system" and it says "Debootsrap warning" "Warning: Failure while installing base packages. This will be re-attempted up to five times."
<_cc> checking the console and the latest message from debootstrap is "Processing triggers for resolvconf (1.79ubuntu4)"
<shadow98> i got this dock...  https://www.kensington.com/en/tr/4491/k33972eu/sd3500v-usb-30-universal-dual-docking-station  everything works except the displays.  I installed the Display Link Drivers for linux.  Any thoughts on how to make this work?
<lagggy> hello, this is a test. I don't know if #irchelp is dead, or if I'm still having problems. Anyone reading me?
<CodeMouse92__> lagggy: Read you loud and clear.
<genii> lagggy: Yes, we see what you type
<lagggy> Thank you, genii
<lagggy> you too, codemouse. alright then, I'm off to learn more. take care, everyone!
<lagggy> that's /leave, right?
<shadow98> Google-Drive: Works like a champ - https://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-to-mount-your-google-drive-on-linux-with-google-drive-ocamlfuse/
<CodeMouse92__> lagggy: /part, I think
<genii> To just exit a channel, /part to leave the network, /quit
<CodeMouse92__> genii: Maybe you can help here. I just tried to install firmware-atheros...
<JasonMc92> https://bpaste.net/show/9a1ab34b0031
<CodeMouse92__> ^^ that. What am I missing?
<genii> CodeMouse92__: I'm pretty tired but I'll take a look
<TLoFP> yo when was 4.4.0-81-generic released for public consumption?
<genii> CodeMouse92__: Find the deb location and sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite on it
<CodeMouse92__> genii: I won't regret it? That's my only worry. I was told to grab from debian jessie
<CodeMouse92__> Oh boy. This card...this PARTICULAR card...there are questions on the net going back to 12.04. No solutions.
<genii> CodeMouse92__: Just make a note of what other package's files it overwrote. If miserable fail then sudo apt-get install --reinstall those
<CodeMouse92__> genii: Eep?
<CodeMouse92__> genii: Honestly, if the .deb does NOT work, I am swapping this guy's network card out.
<CodeMouse92__> (Assuming the other one I have is compatible
<CodeMouse92__> I'm starting to think that'd be a better solution than this rigamaroll
<CodeMouse92__> Actually, yeah. I've got an Intel wireless in stock. I'll see if that works before I continue messing with this Atheros
<CodeMouse92__> SHOOT! Just dropped a tiny screw into the deepest part of the case
<CodeMouse92__> Ah. Got it.
<shadow98> how do i install these same package for zesty i have tried zesty and zesty-zapus
<shadow98> here are the packages sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-utopic xserver-xorg-lts-utopic libegl1-mesa-drivers-lts-utopic xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-utopic xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-utopic
<CodeMouse92__> !info xserver-xorg
<ubottu> xserver-xorg (source: xorg): X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.7+16ubuntu3 (zesty), package size 55 kB, installed size 240 kB
<CodeMouse92__> shadow98: I'm not sure, but I think you just need to drop the 'lts-utopic' part
<oerheks> err you want HWE on zesty??
<shadow98> what is HWE
<EriC^^> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<shadow98> so i need to go back to 16.04
<CodeMouse92__> Okay, I just plugged a new wireless card into this laptop. What's the best way to get Ubuntu to scan for it and get the firmware?
<hopland> Anyone know of a gnome-shell extension that makes the search in overview function more like gnome-do?
<oerheks> i don't know what guide you follow, but back to 16.04 and then enable HWE with the benefits of a newer kernel and mesa.. or just use zesty
<shadow98> I tired it without the lts-utopic on the end and everything was installed already...except https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/zesty/amd64/libegl1-mesa-drivers
<shadow98> how do i get those for Zesty?
<hopland> If the kernel is almost "rolling stable", then the DRI libraries should be as well...
<glitsj16> hopland: not a gs extension no, but if you want to go that route, why not install an omnilauncher like synapse or albert etc. straight-away?
<hopland> glitsj16: well I got gnome-do now - albert I haven't tried. Does it have an equivilant in OS X? Because I feel like I remember that name...
<glitsj16> hopland: you might be mixing that with alfred, i don't know OS X to tell whether they're related :)
<glitsj16> hopland: synapse is in the repo's, for albert you'll need a PPA --> https://launchpad.net/~flexiondotorg/+archive/ubuntu/albert
<hopland> glitsj16: ooo - I always like to try out new things :D THat's why I'm running Ubuntu 17.04 now
<hopland> I'm kind of impressed that Ubuntu is probably the only distro that currently supports flatpaks, snaps and appimages... I've tried elementary, solus, fedora, opensuse, endless os...
<hopland> or 17.10, I mean... artful
<genii> CodeMouse92__: It should have seen the adapter at next boot if it's an internal kind. If USB or something else removeable dmesg should show it when it's plugged in
<glitsj16> hopland: i personally like albert a lot, very configurable via plugins, impressive feature set .. yes you're right, for experimenters Ubuntu has taken on new life
<hopland> glitsj16: I'm kind of excited... I'd like to advocate Linux to common users, but one big barrier to entry is the complexity of actually obtaining software...
<CodeMouse92__> genii: Internal card.
<CodeMouse92__> Rebooted, no see
<hopland> glitsj16: if snaps, flatpaks and appimages run stable, across the board, you could choose any distro you'd want, and get your third party apps directly from the vendors website :D
<hopland> At least that's what I'm hoping...
<genii> CodeMouse92__: See if it shows with ifconfig -a
<CodeMouse92__> genii: Nothing
<hopland> glitsj16: craaaaap... mono -.-
<glitsj16> hopland: you need stereo?
<genii> CodeMouse92__: Try the FN key combination on the laptop which turns the wifi on and off
<hopland> glitsj16: no, I mean alfred - it downloaded a crapton of mono dependencies
<CodeMouse92__> genii: This lappy doesn't have one.
<hopland> glitsj16: cus like a genius I downloaded Alfred and not Albert xD
<hopland> g'doy
<glitsj16> hopland: ah wait, i hate mono myself, you might get away with the --no-recommends switch when installing, let me check
<genii> CodeMouse92__: rfkill list
<glitsj16> hopland: lol
<CodeMouse92__> genii: Nothing killed. It's blank
<hopland> glitsj16: this os x app had a similar name, like a typical name of a buttler. So I thought "alfred"...
<genii> CodeMouse92__: So this one isn't being seen on a hardware level. Is this some thinkpad? They have whitelisted devices
<hopland> glitsj16: ...which would be a better name... I'm Batman~!
<hopland> glitsj16: o - qt5 :P
<glitsj16> hopland: only some qt dependencies yes
<oerheks> quickly identifying a PCI Wifi device: "lspci -nn -d ::280"
<hopland> glitsj16: yeah, but that's fine. qt5 is actually quite slim and nimble, if utilized correctly
<hopland> glitsj16: kind of disappointed that I couldn't run commands with arguments... though that maybe a plugin, I guess
<genii> CodeMouse92__: Compaq Presario, I checked from earlier pastes... but what model?
<glitsj16> hopland: i just noticed i get 'albert' from https://launchpad.net/~nilarimogard/+archive/ubuntu/webupd8 PPA, has a newer version
<hopland> glitsj16: I've got 0.11 now - I see on github it's at 0.12
<hopland> with a plugin called "terminal"
<glitsj16> hopland, correct, the webupd8 PPA has that
<CodeMouse92__> genii: CQ60
<hopland> glitsj16: I'm living dangerously... got yakkety and zesty repos on my artful system :P
<hopland> I'm just _waiting_ for a dependency knot...
<glitsj16> hopland: as long as you know how to de-knot.. and a tested backup/restore routine heh
<genii> CodeMouse92__: Yeah, apparently you can only put specific Compaq approved whitelisted cards in them. Trying to find out which ones now
<glitsj16> hopland: going for breakfast, good luck with the Ubuntu
<hopland> glitsj16: Well the newer version has terminal function - which you use by first entering ">"
<hopland> glitsj16: Oh I don't need no luck :P I'm a nuke'n pave kind of guy.
<hopland> A maniac with repositories, a bane for package managers, the sorrow of configuration parsers...!
<genii> CodeMouse92__: Atheros 9280, Atheros 2425, Broadcom 4312, Intel Wifi Link 5100
 * CodeMouse92__ tries to find a response that ISN'T a vulgarity
<CodeMouse92__> genii: I shoved the Atheros back in. Same prob as before.
<CodeMouse92__> That is...the Atheros problem is back.
<genii> Meh :(
<CodeMouse92__> Hm
<CodeMouse92__> Well, sudo rfkill unblock wifi didn't fix it, of course, BUT..
<CodeMouse92__> genii: HAH! Magic!
<CodeMouse92__> Hard block was yes, hit the wifi button AGAIN...
<CodeMouse92__> And then rfkill unblocked again.
<CodeMouse92__> And it is BACK
<genii> CodeMouse92__: I've seen some where if Windows turned it off you had to do something like that
<CodeMouse92__> genii: Yeah, that wasn't it here, but close. Anyway, YAY, its back.
<hopland> Is the vote/discussion for which extensions will be included in 17.10 gnome been concluded?
<CodeMouse92__> It was that, if the wifi button is pressed, it hard-kills it. If you press again, it unblocks it on hard, but blocks on soft
<CodeMouse92__> WEIRD
<genii> CodeMouse92__: Maybe check if it persists after a shutdown/reboot cycle
<CodeMouse92__> genii: Good thought.
<genii> CodeMouse92__: You might need to put an rfkill unblock in rc.local
 * CodeMouse92__ nods
<CodeMouse92__> Good thought
<CodeMouse92__> genii: Let me reboot and check that
 * genii grabs another, smaller, coffee
<CodeMouse92__> genii: It still works.
<genii> Excellent.
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<immu> Eid Mubarak to you all
<frib> Hi, I am trying to use openGL in 16.04.02 LTS as per this tutorial: http://www.opengl-tutorial.org/beginners-tutorials/tutorial-1-opening-a-window/ but the tutorials crash
<frib> I updated my graphics drivers using https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/intel-graphics-update-tool-linux-os-v2.0.2 which went well but still no luck
<frib> what can I do?? thanks!
<codecutter> this works in my local machine (file system) but when i move it over to the server, the images stored the file system give 404 error status https://pastebin.com/1qBJAa8d
<hoijui> is there a way to update ubuntu release (as in, for exammple, from 16.04 to 16.10) offline (as is possible for regular updates with apt-offline)?
<hoijui> i found one way online, but it involves downloading the whole package repository
<hoijui> and though i don;t know how big that is, i think it would be too big for all my storage media
<hoijui> i do have internet on my "offline" machien, but it is very slow and fragile, and would never manage to download the 3GB required for this update
<hoijui> alternatively, i would be interested in an online update mechanism that can be resumed after aborted/failure
<wedgie> well, it downloads all the update packages up front, so i would imagine that canceling/resuming would be pretty easy up until that part finishes
<hoijui> to me it seems, like it does not cache the downloaded packages, and starts from a fresh eac htime
<hoijui> each time*
<hoijui> i used "sudo update-manager -d"
<wedgie> i dont have a good direct answer for you, but a crappy workaround might be to use aptcacher-ng.
<wedgie> codecutter: more detail? that looks like java... what is it supposed to be doing and what happens instead?
<codecutter> https://docs.spring.io/spring/docs/current/javadoc-api/org/springframework/web/servlet/config/annotation/WebMvcConfigurerAdapter.html#addResourceHandlers-org.springframework.web.servlet.config.annotation.ResourceHandlerRegistry-
<hoijui> wedgie, col! :-) i will look into that.. sounds like a good idea to me :-)
<hoijui> cool*
<codecutter> i have files stored in the file system (as opposed to web app root) but i keep it getting 404 status
<wedgie> hoijui: mostly useful if you have multiple machines, but might be useful in ypur situation
<codecutter> works on the local machine (mac)
<ka0l> Client: HexChat 2.12.4 • OS: Solus "shannon" 2017.04.18.0 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-4005U CPU @ 1.70GHz (1.60GHz) • Memory: Physical: 3.7 GiB Total (2.0 GiB Free) Swap: 3.6 GiB Total (3.6 GiB Free) • Storage: 54.7 GB / 486.1 GB (431.4 GB Free) • VGA: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller @ Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT DRAM Controller • Uptime: 1d 2h 17m 41s
<wedgie> codecutter: and i trust you've modified those paths to match your server (as /user) isnt typical on ubuntu
<whoami1> frib, you should download synaptic package manager
<whoami1> and download all the opengl packages
<codecutter> yes, here is teh error https://pastebin.com/AWUDQiEw
<codecutter> let me show you the difference
<hoijui> wedgie, hmmmmm :-) thanks again.. am already installing it, then configure...
<codecutter> changed it to '/home/foo/image' from 'Users/foo/Pictures/'
<wedgie> codecutter: and the webserver (tomcat?) has access to that folder?
<wedgie> or rather, the user it is running as has access
<codecutter> i don't think you need to do anything to tomcat (see Answer here https://stackoverflow.com/questions/18362526/external-directory-with-static-content-in-tomcat-with-springmvc)
<wedgie> has to be able to read the files, at least. can the tomcat user read that directory?
<codecutter> that dir belongs to foo
<wedgie> sudo -u tomcat ls -l /home/foo/images
<wedgie> assuming that it is running as the user "tomcat" of course
<codecutter> https://pastebin.com/upk1LMbV
<wedgie> world readable, so probably not a permissions problem...
<wedgie> codecutter: not sure. perhaps a spring channel will be better suited to such a question
<cristian_c> hi
<cristian_c> Could I simply put some driver modules (.mod files) into grub (I suppose /boot/grub/x86_64-efi/) in order to make some drives detectable and bootable by grub itself?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<codecutter> ok, thks
<samik> What is the 'input' group my '/dev/input/event*' devices have set the group permission to, shouldn't it be 'plugdev' group?
<glitsj16> cristian_c: Do you know what module(s) you need? /etc/default/grub has GRUB_PRELOAD_MODULES where you can add to. So at least you should be able to do a 'sudo grub-update' after adding the .mod's and visually check whether GRUB adds them to your /boot/grub/grub.cfg .. never had to add modules to GRUB though..
<samik> I'm a member of plugdev group(not sure if I added myself manually earlier to that group), is this default for new initial user?
<cristian_c> glitsj16: the os is not installed yet
<samik> but /dev/input/event* devices shows it's owning group is input, not plugdev
<cristian_c> glitsj16: and, the drive should be the boot drive
<cristian_c> glitsj16: btw, I talk about modules as mmc_block, sdhci and sdhci_acpi
<cristian_c> glitsj16: if I use insmod within grub shell, modules are not found, but it's normal because /boot/grub/x86_64-efi doesn't include these .mod files
<glitsj16> cristian_c: i don't have /boot/grub/x86_64-efi so not recognizing those mod names i'm afraid.. insmod does nothing for GRUB, strictly kernel modules
<glitsj16> cristian_c: so those modules are natively installed by GRUB? If so, it should be recognizing those without further editing needed
<samik> So are new users created in Ubuntu by default members of plugdev group?
<genii> No, they are only members of their own group and no others
<geirha> He left, but the answer is yes, plugdev is one of the default groups regular users are added to
<genii> geirha: https://pastebin.com/2ysgkTFm
<geirha> I stand corrected. extra_groups aren't used for standard accounts apparently. I seem to remember there being a "Desktop user" type when creating users that would include those groups
<geirha> The initial user will include those groups though
<genii> Yes
<glitsj16> genii: geirha: might be something in /etc/adduser.conf that adds users to default groups besides their own
<genii> First user is special because they are admin
<cristian_c> glitsj16: if you've a not-efi system, you'll find i386 or 64 directories into /boot/grub
<geirha> Pretty sure there were three user types (in the Users and Groups GUI), Standard, Desktop and Administrator, and the latter two would get those extra groups
<geirha> but seems to be reduced to just Standard and Administrator now
<glitsj16> genii: /etc/adduser.conf seems to suggest geirha was right though --> line 75+ .. #EXTRA_GROUPS="dialout cdrom floppy audio video plugdev users"
<genii> Commented out, yes
<glitsj16> genii: yet it states that's the default, confusing
<geirha> they'll be used if you include --add-extra-groups to adduser
<genii> Perhaps if added by the gui
<glitsj16> could be, haven't installed since 16.04
<glitsj16> cristian_c: yes i have the i386-pc dir, but i don't see any of the mod files in there you referred to earlier, like mmc_block, sdhci and sdhci_acpi
<cristian_c> glitsj16: so, I'd like to know if I can simply add them in order to make the drive detectable
<cristian_c> and bootable
<cristian_c> also, i386-efi exists
<glitsj16> cristian_c: as I posted earlier, I have zero experience with UEFI/GRUB combo, all I can say is that if those mod files you named are native to GRUB, you can add them to /etc/default/grub in the GRUB_PRELOAD_MODULES var
<cristian_c> glitsj16: I talk about /boot/grub/86or64-efiornotefi/ directory that includes .mod files
<glitsj16> cristian_c: I get that, what I'm missing is the larger context: what is it exactly that makes you wonder GRUB won't recognize the drive?
<cristian_c> glitsj16: I suppose they are not native otherwise they'd be included with all the other .mod files
<glitsj16> cristian_c: well, that's what I don't know, but if they aren't, where did you get those from?
<cristian_c> glitsj16: I think grub cannot detect sdhc memories, if I type ls command in grub shell, it apparently doesn not detect it
<cristian_c> glitsj16: I've not got the .mod files yet, I've looked at those modules looking at lsmod output in a running system
<cristian_c> *found
<cristian_c> so, ubuntu uses mmc_block, sdhci and sdhci_acpi in order to detect the memory and mount it also
<glitsj16> cristian_c: i still think you're mixing GRUB .mod files with kernel modules. I guess the real test would be trusting GRUB, install and see what gives..
<cristian_c> glitsj16: I was suggested to use insmod command in grub shell, in order to load the needed modules
<glitsj16> cristian_c: better ask the person who suggested that to confirm he/she isn't pulling your legs :p
<cristian_c> (I've looked also at some old threads in ubuntuforums)
<cristian_c> *very old
<cristian_c> in the ubuntforums thread guys talk about sdhci-pci, and also mmc_core, but it looks like depending on the hardware configuration
<Scoop7> hello is there a website where I can search all available packages and see their version(with release dates etc), like wget, lynx, php etc....
<bazhang> packages.ubuntu.com
<Scoop7> ok, what is the process of releasing a package or github package ?
<merkin> hi
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<EriC^^> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi EriC^^
<tomreyn> Scoop7: your easiest way (which still involves spending time on learning packaging) to get started is likely with a launchpad account, creating packages to be put in your PPA there.
<tomreyn> Github is not well suited for making packages available since you can't (effectively) host an APT repository there. you could still use it to manage the source code and preparing packages.
<zas> Hey, is there anyone here owning a qnap nas ? I need to sort out an issue involving such device and i need someone technical enough to conduct few tests.
<erry> hi
<erry> i'm making a custom live cd (based on zesty) following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch#The%20Host%20System
<erry> but it says it failed to load ldlinux.c32 when i boot the iso i make
<erry> any ideas?
<tomreyn> erry: this suggests a partially broken image. this file is part of syslinux.
<tomreyn> not super helpful, but might lead the way https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/192866/live-usb-repeatedly-gives-error-failed-to-load-ldlinux-c32
<tomreyn> nowadays, i think you'd prefer grub over syslinux, though
<erry> tomreyn: hm, ok, i guess i followed instructions too much ;)
<erry> i'll get grub
<tomreyn> those instructions seem rather old
<tomreyn> note how it discusses /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.*
<erry> bah :P
<erry> Maybe if i figure it out i'll write new instructions
<erry> " last edited 2015-09-11" oh.
<tomreyn> there's also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization (but on a quick glance this can be outdated, too)
<michael_mbp> hi all, anyone here compiled libethash-cuda against CUDA8?
<erry> tomreyn: I tried that first, and I got to a point where it would just get stuck while booting after starting some services :D
<michael_mbp> I'm getting a CMake error generating libethash-cuda/CMakeFiles/ethash-cuda.dir//./ethash-cuda_generated_ethash_cuda_miner_kernel.cu.o
<michael_mbp> Tried this advice of editing the CMake config, no change https://blog.konpat.me/ethereum-cuda-mining-with-nvidia-docker/
<tomreyn> erry: so it got you further than you're getting now ;)
<wertasy> hello, i am a chinese, i love linux, i love ubuntu
<wertasy> what is ops?
<BluesKaj> ops are chat operators or chat admins so to speak
<wertasy> i got it, thanks
<kuriozalny> good afternoon
<jushur> michael_mbp: da.dir//./eth is it suposed to be double slashe there?
<michael_mbp> jushur: that's what it says
<michael_mbp> I've gone through all google results and now at the pulling hair stage
<jushur> michael_mbp: im asking, in a way hinting it looks dubious to me. a typo in the src file? makefile?
<michael_mbp> doubt it, others have reported the same error
<michael_mbp> fyi that folder doesn't exit either
<michael_mbp> and perms are file
<michael_mbp> oh ignore that
<michael_mbp> it's there
<michael_mbp> hang on
<jushur> michael_mbp: search the src files for // and if there is only one existence of it, its most likely a typo..
<michael_mbp> 2 files exist though
<michael_mbp> ethash-cuda_generated_ethash_cuda_miner_kernel.cu.o.cmake and ethash-cuda_generated_ethash_cuda_miner_kernel.cu.o.cmake.depend
<michael_mbp> and a bunch of other files in
<michael_mbp> ./build/libethash-cuda/CMakeFiles/ethash-cuda.dir/
<michael_mbp> so I doubt the //./ is causing an issue
<michael_mbp> https://www.reddit.com/r/ethereum/comments/3p47zg/how_to_report_issues_on_genoil_ethminer_branch/
<michael_mbp> similar error with the //.
<jushur> yes
<jushur> michael_mbp: what does your log say about errors before that line?
<michael_mbp> one sec I'll gist
<jushur> michael_mbp: also id say this is very much offtopic for #ubuntu
<michael_mbp> hmm ok
<michael_mbp> not sure where else to ask, main linux channel?
<michael_mbp> https://gist.github.com/bsodmike/00ad26930eaee1444e93c0852986ff6b
<vsd> hi, i installed ubuntu 17.04 alongside win10 with non-UEFI and i
<vsd>              restarted but i get a black screen. all the info i can find online
<vsd>              refer to a grub problem but in my case i don't even reach grub.
<vsd>              any ideas?
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset | vsd
<ubottu> vsd: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<vsd> cfhowlett: saw this but isn't this about post grub screen problems?
<vsd> i cannot see the grub screen at all
<cfhowlett> try it and see is my advice, vsd.
<cfhowlett> hey,
<cfhowlett> did you get screen during installation?
<vsd> no
<vsd> installation was ok
<vsd> got into unetbootin and then installation
<vsd> then restart and black
<cfhowlett> suggesting that your  system is capable, but there's a setting or configuration fault.  try the nomodeset
<vsd> cfhowlett: where is update-grub located?
<cfhowlett> vsd, wait 1
<vsd> i am editing grub.conf fromm the livecd
<vsd> /etc/default/grub i mean
<cfhowlett> vsd, gedit /etc/default/grub
<vsd> cfhowlett: did that
<vsd> ok did chroot in the partition and did update-grub
<vsd> cfhowlett: if that fails what should i try
<cfhowlett> no idea, sadly.  but let's try optimism.  reboot that puppy
<vsd> i am running this irc session from the livecd and i'm ready for restart , so if you have any other advice say so :)
<vsd> cool
<vsd> thanks1
<vsd> !
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<senaps> hi, what's the deal with official and unofficial repositories? is it important (for my security) to not have unofficial repository softwares on my ubuntu machine? how would i found them?
<cfhowlett> unofficial repos are not recommended.  obviously.
<senaps> okay, so how would i find what onofficial repo's i have and what softwares are installed using them? my ppa list is full of launchpad.net's. vivid, wiley, xenial, yakkety and....
<cfhowlett> whut!
<cfhowlett> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<ioria> senaps, why ?
<senaps> currently, i don't have stable internet and am not able to update my os, i'm still on ubuntu 16.10, so, but i connect to a poor connection and have some of my chating apps and mail client ... so i just want to be a bit more safe untill i  can upgrade
<senaps> and again, i think i have a lot of software from the day i installed ubuntu 9.04 and probebly want to remove them.
<cfhowlett> non stable internet?  use torrents to get the latest version and clean install.   mixed sources, ppas and unofficial is begging for trouble
<senaps> cfhowlett:  i would do that, but i'm talking about 2-3 kbps insternet access! :) it barely allows me to chat online using any app!
<cfhowlett> you were warned ...
<senaps> cfhowlett:  the link you just provided, how would i find witch ppa is official and witch is not? i cant identify them. i want to delete all of them and by the time, i am downloading the new version of ubuntu, but don't want to upgrade on this mix off ppa's
<kuriozalny> hi, i'm trying to install ubuntu on usb stick, but i got a bit lost
<ioria> senaps, there are no official ppa
<kuriozalny> am i suppoused to use unetbootin to do that?
<cfhowlett> senaps, anything not in your current distro should be removed, i.e. you're on Zesty ( I presume), so purge everything else
<senaps> ioria:  so what do we have? official repository? i want only the app's from ubuntu server or one's they approve of.
<ioria> senaps, use the ubuntu repos
<cfhowlett> kuriozalny, you can use unetbootin
<senaps> ioria: okay so i was using the wrong term. so i should just remove anything that is not official ubuntu 16.10 repository? can i get the app's name before removing it?
<ioria> senaps, are you using ubuntu from 9.04 ?
<senaps> yes i installed 9.04 and have updated from that version upto now that i have 16.10
<ioria> senaps, so you should know the drill
<cfhowlett> senaps, you are aware that 16.10 support ends next month?  suggest you install LTS ... and stay with that
<senaps> so, i have vivid, xenial and trusty. steamlist, heroku list, spotify list. i should remove all of them right?
<Ichimusai> If I were you i'd consider a backup-reinstall-restore cycle now. Actually, I have never had a do-dist-upgrade that did not bomb somewhere and leave the system in a weird between state.
<kuriozalny> well, i'm back on live cd
<compdoc> \o/
<kuriozalny> installation didn't go as i planned
<cfhowlett> explain?
<kuriozalny> perhaps i'll start from the begining
<kuriozalny> broken hdd, on live cd now, trying to use usb stick instead of hdd
<kuriozalny> used unetbootin to download kubuntu, but bios wont recognise it
<kuriozalny> since bios wont recognise it, i cant set up boot priority
<cfhowlett> unetbootin to download?  better to torrent it yourself the use md5sum to integrity check
<ioria> kuriozalny, and i'd use rufus to create the stick (or dd on linux)
<kuriozalny> ioria: dd?
<kuriozalny> i've used rufus to create live cd
<kuriozalny> directory tree seems to be fine, just can't figure out how to force pc to boot from it
<faraco> hi guys, I have a friend using Ubuntu 11.10. He is aware that the version is old but fresh installing or upgrading not an option because of internet issue.
<faraco> I just want to know, if it possible to have the latest repository packages (from Xenian for instance) that somehow he can change/
<faraco> xenial*
<cfhowlett> faraco, nope.  he's needs to do an upgrade.
<cfhowlett> torrent the .iso, make a CD or USB, boot and install
<faraco> cfhowlett: is there really alternative? I'm thinking on telling him to use the apt list from Debian if getting it from Xenial is not possible.
<cfhowlett> he's on 11.10.  xenial is completely not compatible with his system.  plus he has ZERO support, security or protection.  prioritize
<fallentree> faraco: apt list from debian on ubuntu 11.10? uhm.... no. :)
<faraco> hmm, so if he needs to install anything newer, he needs to do it manually (make install)?
<fallentree> make install? like, running a Makefile target?
<faraco> I supposed if there is no other option?
<fallentree> faraco: if he can get newer sources in order to build them, then surely he can upgrade his system
<fallentree> the entire Linux ecosystem is designed to install and update over the network. without the network, you'll need to burn a CD or make an USB stick for offline installation.
<fallentree> if that is not possible, then you cannot use a Linux distro.
<cfhowlett> faraco, contact the local linux user group.  using an unsupported, unsecured 6 year old OS is criminally irresponsible.
<faraco> oh, you mean like personal deb repo. I got it. Alright, at least there is hope to live in that release slightly smoother.
<faraco> fallentree: they guy I'm talking about has internet connection, but not enough to download hundreds megabytes of data
<Ichimusai> faraco: Do it for him, then burn the disc and mail it.
<faraco> which is the reason I'm opt into here, to ask for suggestion. Well, at least I know what works and what not now. Thanks.
<fallentree> faraco: he'd need to download the same amount of data if he wanted to "make install" newer software, that was my point.
<Ichimusai> Problem with manually compiling from source is that he would not have the right version of the libs etc etc dependency problems would be a nightmare so ... don't
<fallentree> Ichimusai: I agree, don't do it, but not for the reason you mentioned. building from source is the primary way to deal with "wrong version of libs"
<fallentree> dependency problems are there for binary packages, not for building from source.
<Ichimusai> If its a few gens old but that old means likely to start by upgrading gcc itself...
<Ichimusai> Many new things would rely of stuff in the kernel not availa lew in 2011... it would be difficult to compile anything advanced to say the least.
<Victor83> Hi, guy! May be somebody knows how to disable ctrl + shift + U hotkey?
<guest> I am having trouble installing the nvidia driver (nvidia-375 package) on Ubuntu 17.04.  I get the following error: https://pastebin.com/raw/3LjXtLCx
<Ichimusai> Victor83: Here are others with same issue and some solutions. https://superuser.com/questions/358749/how-to-disable-ctrlshiftu-in-ubuntu-linux
<guest> I don't have any 3rd party graphics repos or the like: https://pastebin.com/raw/6N7xvbfg
<guest> Victor83: Go to Language Support on System Settings and change the Keyboard input method system to none
<guest> Victor83: Then log out.
<Inumedia> Hi, I'm trying to bind an interface to multiple IPs (*.*.*.2/29), pinging .2 works and actively replies, but I can't seem to contact .3 at all. I've confirmed that ip shows the proper netmask on the IP. How should I continue to diagnose this?
<Inumedia> Aaaand got it working. Welp. Thanks anyways :D
<Victor83> Ichimusai: I have tried all this suggestions and they not have any effect.
<Victor83> Relogin now.
<CIclops> Hi I have a 2TB disk that has 16.04 installed in a 34GB partition, how do I automatically mount the main partition on boot?
<akik> CIclops: you need to add one line to /etc/fstab for it and also create en empty directory = mount point for it
<kuriozalny> finally made it
<kuriozalny> i mean finally installed kubuntu that boots from usb stick
<akik> CIclops: you can get the UUID by running "sudo blkid /dev/sdxn"
<akik> CIclops: for example: UUID=adf790e5-ae73-4b32-8d0c-bfcd1a30a6ed / ext4 defaults 0 2
<akik> CIclops: that is for the root file system / . change / to the mount point you created
<CIclops> akik, thanks
<skokkk> hi
<dvtkrlbs> hi
<skokkk> I need some help please - my NetworkManager L2TP tunnel does not want to get an IPV6 address from the VPN server
<ayrus> how to track which application is sending the outgoing packets in Ubuntu Linux. I have seen I'm not consuming the upload speed, the upload packets count is half of the downloaded packets as per router.
<kuriozalny> any ideas why music is coming out of pc speakers even though BT spoeaker is connected properly?
<BluesKaj> BT speaker
<BluesKaj> ?
<Ichimusai>  You have to select the output device, it is not enough they are paired and connected you have to direct the sound to the device also
<kuriozalny> Ichimusai: would you mind to tell me how to do that?
<Ichimusai> kuriozalny: Klick on the speaker icon in the top menu bar, select "sound settings"
<Ichimusai> Select "output" tab and then in "play sound through" select correct device.
<kuriozalny> Ichimusai: im using kde or whatever DE kubuntu is using
<kuriozalny> Ichimusai: i've managed to open sound settings, but BT speaker has already been set to default
<Ichimusai> kuriozalny: I don't know much about KDE. Try the kubuntu channel perhaps?
<kuriozalny> Ichimusai: back in the days everything was easier, alsamixer did the trick i guess..
<Ichimusai> Check with the kubuntu guys, this is the support channel for ubuntu, they will likely know.
<kuriozalny> Ichimusai: luckily i've managed to make the speaker play
<tgm4883> kuriozalny: install pavucontrol and you can select what device is being used
<kuriozalny> after all these years on windows i've forgotten there's something called configuration
<kuriozalny> tgm4883: i guess i'll give it a try
<kuriozalny> tgm4883: thanks
<kuriozalny> anyway, what's the default desktop environment for ubuntu now?
<mutsy> Hi there. I am having a decent amount of screen freezes in Ubuntu... does someone know what to do about this? Since when googling around, people say: use ctrl + alt + F1 or w/e but even that I can't do... I can't do ANY thing. Anyone here can help me out? Since this is really annoying...
<tgm4883> mutsy: do your keyboard lights blink when this happens?
<tgm4883> kuriozalny: Gnome shell
<mutsy> tgm4883: uhh.. no not really
<mutsy> tgm4883: screen just get's stuck and I can't do any thing
<xrandr> hello. I am trying to delete some of the boot menu options in my computer (when I hit F11 it shows a list of them). I tried ufibootmgr and it outputs "EFI variables are not supported by this system"
<xrandr> any thoughts?
<kuriozalny> mutsy: are you asked for login creditentials on tty1?
<kuriozalny> mutsy: i mean, are you able to interact at tty1?
<thewillo> xrandr, uninstall the specific things you want to remove, such as old linux kernel versions and their associated packages, and other OS's reformat or delete the partition or otherwise get rid of it, then use update-grub command
<Disaster_Area> eugh Channel 4's website requires the use of adobe f***ing flash player... does anyone know a way to watch the formula 1 online which doesn't require using adobe flash player?
<xrandr> thewillow. thanks
<xrandr> gonna reboot and see what happens
<thewillo> :D
<tgm4883> Disaster_Area: chrome perhaps?
<Disaster_Area> hmm good idea tho I don't have that vile browser downloaded ...
<tgm4883> so download it?
<jhutchins> kuriozalny: You may need to turn off the pc speaker output.
<mutsy> kuriozalny: nope... once again; I can't do anything...
<mutsy> kuriozalny: and I want to know why this problem occurs.
<Disaster_Area> I downloaded chromium...
<Disaster_Area> it needs flash player anyway lmao
<Disaster_Area> imma uninstall that
<tgm4883> Disaster_Area: chromium isn't chrome
<Disaster_Area> I also tried installing firefox's flash player, and it's just stalling
<Disaster_Area> oh
<Disaster_Area> i don't see chrome in the software store tho
<tgm4883> Disaster_Area: you'd have to go to google and download the deb from there
<cuddylier> I'm getting 'UDP: bad checksum.' errors in my syslog and the IP it shows the traffic is to goes unresponsive on everything apart from ICMP.
<cuddylier> Any idea on how I can fix this? Iptables seems to have no affect.
<m5w> Hello. I'm on 16.04. I have a custom locale that I'm calling en_AA (for 24-hour time), and it appears when I do locale -a. My /etc/default/locale is set to LANG=en_AA.UTF-8, but when I type locale, I see en_US.UTF-8 for everything except LC_TIME, which is C, and LANGUAGE and LC_ALL, which are nothing.
<m5w> in fact, when I edit the file and the re-log, all the locales are en_AA.UTF-8
<m5w> but after I reboot, everything goes back to disobeying /etc/default/locale
<m5w> However, localectl says "System Locale: LANG=en_AA.UTF-8"
<m5w> so localectl seems to have it right
<m5w> but locale doesn't
<jhutchins> cuddylier: Check syslog and dmesg, see what errors are reported there.
<jhutchins> cuddylier: Dmsg, since you've already checked syslog.
<cuddylier> I got those errors from the syslog, that's all was shown.
<cuddylier> will do
<jhutchins> cuddylier: You're more likely to see hardware specific errors there, although this sounds like it might be an actual hardware problem (cable, port, card).
<Bischoop> Hi
<impie> I plugged in a new hard drive, how do I know which /dev/sda it is?
<akik> impie: it'll be shown at the end of dmesg
<impie> akik, I plugged it in when the computer was off
<akik> impie: oh ok :) use lsblk to see what disks you have
<ber532k> impie: If your device has a label you could use `/dev/disk/by-label/XYZ` to address it
<impie> ber532k, thanks
<impie> akik, thanks
<impie> ber532k, /dev/disk/by-label': No such file or directory
<ber532k> strange
<m5w> I'm going to try rebooting with /etc/default/locale explicitly setting LC_TIME=en_AA.UTF-8
<m5w> I figure LANG=en_AA.UTF-8 would be enough...
<ber532k> impie: is that /dev/disk/by-label or /dev/disk/by-label'
<impie> ls: cannot access '/dev/disk/by-label': No such file or directory
<ber532k> Is there /dev/disk/by-uuid ?
<impie> yeah
<ber532k> well, in that case it seems your kernel doesn't provide by-label addressing
<ber532k> you could still use uuid, which is persistent accross reboots and filesystem-specific
<m5w> Okay, so now the output from locale is a little peculiar:
<m5w> as before, LANGUAGE= AND LC_ALL=
<m5w> LANG=en_AA.UTF-8
<m5w> so, that's an improvement
<m5w> but what's odd, is that all the other LC_* are e.g. LC_CTYPE="en_AA.UTF-8"
<m5w> but LC_TIME=en_AA.UTF-8
<m5w> note the lack of quotes
<m5w> What I'm trying to do is get sddm to use 24-hour time
<m5w> I'm not sure if tweaking the locale is the right way to do that
<m5w> You'd think such a simple tweak would be easier...
<Scoop7> echo "alias login:user='sshpass -p aaa;bcd1 ssh user@host.com -p 888'" >> ~/.bash_aliases && source ~/.bash_aliases"  - My command seem to break when I try to access it via the alias the ;   symbol seems to be the problem that cuts the quote. Any suggestions how to avoid that? All the original data/info was changed ;)
<dag__> I am not able to connect to ping to an ubuntu box from a centos box
<dag__> what can be wrong
<dag__> how to fix
<max12345> ok so after some troubles with nomodeset and noapci or something (it's an *old* machine) it said, "setup complete restart now?", i pressed restart and it hung itself up
<max12345> I thought no matter and restarted
<max12345> but now it doesn't progress from the first boot screen
<max12345> oh nvm seems to work now?... holding my breath :D
<m5w> Scoop7, you could use a function
<m5w> e.g.:
<m5w> login:user() {
<m5w> sshpass -p ...
<m5w> ssh ...
<m5w> }
<m5w> put that in your .bash_aliases
<m5w> no need for semicolons at the end of the lines
<Scoop7> the semicolon is part of the password
<Scoop7> m5w but I understood your idea - will try it out
<m5w> oh
<m5w> Scoop7, then you need to escape it
<m5w> e.g. \;
<m5w> if you've ever used the -exec option of find before, it's like that
<m5w> where you have to terminate the -exec option with a semi-colon, but the semi-colon normally terminates a command
<Comnenus> is it possible using the webupd8/java ppa to install a specific (older) version of java?
<max12345> I still have two issues, the laptop doesn't show the battery status (it shows it's connected to an outlet when it's not) and I don't have wifi...
<max12345> I already found some old threads discussing those but if you could help me with that, that would be great :)
<max12345> since they're old and cryptic :P
<edwinksl> Client: HexChat 2.12.4 • OS: Ubuntu "zesty" 17.04 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-5600U CPU @ 2.60GHz (2.00GHz) • Memory: Physical: 15.2 GiB Total (3.9 GiB Free) Swap: 2.0 GiB Total (1.8 GiB Free) • Storage: 145.2 GB / 520.6 GB (375.3 GB Free) • VGA: Intel Corporation HD Graphics 5500 @ Intel Corporation Broadwell-U Host Bridge -OPI • Uptime: 3d 5h 14m 18s
<m5w> Scoop7, e.g. "alias login:user='echo foo\;bar; echo baz'"
<Scoop7> m5w yeah, sorry was afk for some time, I was also suggested to create a ssh config file and reference  the password and other info there
<max12345> aha
<max12345> i found the wifi troubleshooting guide
<max12345> the good news
<max12345> there is a driver, the bad news is that the last guy to try it and document it did so in 2009
<max12345> :D
<akik> max12345: which wifi chip do you have?
<max12345> broadcom_BCM4306
<Bashing-om> !bcm | max12345
<ubottu> max12345: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<akik> max12345: read this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<akik> heh
<Scoop7> after editing the aliases it seems they haven't changed anyone have a clue why is this? m5w ?
<max12345> akik: I absolutely will, thank you!
<Bashing-om> Scoop7: Did you "source" the config file or reboot the box for the change to take effect ?
<jhutchins> 33
<jhutchins> 3
<Scoop7> haven't rebooted
<Scoop7> how to source the config file ?
<max12345> any idea why the battery isn't showing as a battery though?^^
<Bashing-om> Scoop7: Depends on where you added the aliases .
<Scoop7> we are currently talking about .bash_aliases  file  which is located in the home dir
<Scoop7> I have edited it but no effect - the old one aliases are showing up - even if I delete all the file contents and save
<akik> Scoop7: did you open a new shell?
<akik> Scoop7: i'd say that alias file is read by all new shells
<Scoop7> new terminal? no
<Scoop7> will try
<jhutchins> Scoop7: You can just source .bash_aliases, or open a new shell(log out and log in)
<jhutchins> Actually, you can just log in.
<akik> jhutchins: you don't need to login, just open a new shell
<Scoop7> reopening the terminal worked
<Scoop7> thanks !
<jhutchins> akik: Right, just run bash.
<Scoop7> "\'" doesn't seem to work I don't get any error in the Terminal but it doesn't connect to the VPS i think the \ is being enterpretated as part of the pw
<Scoop7> "\;"*
<akik> Scoop7: have you thought of using ssh keys?
<Scoop7> will try the ssh config file reference if it fails then will resort to that...
<khronosschoty> I tried boot ubuntu-16.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso on dell 15 5565 and it freezes unless do amd_iommu=off and then the desktop freezes randomly after a bit once it does boot up in the desktop
<supremum> If x is not 0, then version requirements  ^x  ^x.0  ^x.0.0  are equivalent?
<tomreyn> khronosschoty: install microcode (via softwar updates + extra drivers GUI), if this + reboot does not help, look for a firmware (uefi / bios) upgrade
<ppf> can i log dhcpv6 leases?
<niv> hi. im having issues with a newly set up server.  after installing a few packages, apt stops to resolve hostnames.  dns however is set up correctly and works with all other software (including inside new docker containers), it is *only* apt-get that fails to resolve names. what broke? how does apt try to resolve names?
<tomreyn> supremum: are you referring to debian packages from ubuntu's official apt repositories?
<supremum> wrong channel :D
<khronosschoty> okay tomreyn I'll try that, ty.
<tomreyn> good luck
<tomreyn> niv: i would very much bet it uses the libc resolver
<niv> tomreyn: that's what i thought too, but apt fails to resolve any repo name when doing apt-get update. trying to ping the very same name resolves it correctly
<tomreyn> ppf: aren't they logged by default?
<tomreyn> niv: try with systemd-resolve
<tomreyn> niv: -4 and -6
<niv> uhhh.  security.ubuntu.com: resolve call failed: Failed to activate service 'org.freedesktop.resolve1': timed out .. what?
<ppf> tomreyn: logged to where?
<ppf> syslog says "dhclient[4975]: PRC: Rebinding lease on wlp4s0."
<ppf> but no details on the lease
<ppf> e.g., origin, renewal interval
<max12345> #ubuntu has given max12345 access to wifi, max12345 is freeee :D thanks!
<tomreyn> ppf: so you want more logs, then reconfigure dhcp-client byx editing its configuration file and restarting the4 network connection
<ppf> tomreyn: is the loglevel of dhclient configurable?
<ppf> i don't see it in the manpage
<tomreyn> ppf: hmm, me neither, sorry. i guess you'll need to tcpdump then
<tomreyn> there's some way to run dhcp-client in the foreground / manually, also, maybe this would also help
<tomreyn> and yes, it logs to syslog
<tomreyn> ppf: if you're on 16.04 you should have a file /etc/dhcp/debug with useful notes on top
<ppf> tomreyn: you're right, running it manually gives me what i'm looking for
<ppf> the router is advertising a max lifetime of 60 ...
<ppf> wtf
<tomreyn> better too short than too long! ;)
<dag__> Hi i am mounting a device to a dir,there is 2 storage devices now,how can i find which file i am storing where?
<tomreyn> this one is *very* short, though ;)
<ppf> tomreyn: preferred lifetime is 30s
<ppf> means that dhclient renews the lease every 15s ...
<ppf> seriously, wtf, technicolor ...
<tomreyn> ppf: yes that's pretty short
<tomreyn> dag__: use the 'mount' command to understand what is mounted where
<tomreyn> "df -h" may also help
<ppf> this is so broken... it let's me configure v6 dns servers in the ui. if i do so, it will still send out the default servers in the router advertisements
<ppf> but will offer the configured ones with dhcpv6
<ppf> M(
<ppf> they probably tested this only with windows ... no rdnss on windows -> it'll fall back to dhcp automatically
<tomreyn> when i grew up, technicolor was known for producing mediocre TVs. apparently they have since extended their product range to mediocre cable modems.
<khronosschoty> I can't seem to install lm_sensors
<khronosschoty> I enabled universe
<tomreyn> khronosschoty: what happens when you try?
<ppf> tomreyn: yeah ... looks like it's time to get an openwrt box
<khronosschoty> Unable to locate package
<tomreyn> khronosschoty: because it's named differently. package names can't have underscores, so that's a hyphon
<khronosschoty> Ahh
<ppf> quick intermission: how do i best persist an xinput setting?
<max12345> ok so battery has something to do with acpi?
<tomreyn> ppf: i'd say ~/.xinitrc - but don't blame me if it wont work. ;)
<max12345> is it possible that the laptop is older than what they built that on?
<max12345> :
<khronosschoty> Meh same problem on Ubuntu I have on slack temps not reported
<khronosschoty> Why!? Lol
<ppf> tomreyn: putting the command in an autostart script seems so ... hackish, though? aren't the options really not read from a configuration?
<tomreyn> khronosschoty: run "sudo sensors-detect --auto" and read what it says in the end.
<khronosschoty> Linux is hackish
<ppf> khronosschoty: lol
<khronosschoty> Says no sensors detected
<tomreyn> ppf: i would guess you could put it into /etc/X11/xorg.conf - but then the file won't be fully auto-generated anymore (in case it currently is).
<ppf> then your chipset drivers don't offer workable sensors
<khronosschoty> Common for laptops handled by acpi
<khronosschoty> Ahh how lame
<ppf> tomreyn: not sure what you mean by autogenerated
<khronosschoty> Serious?
<tomreyn> khronosschoty: you could try a newer kernel, or a newer sensors-detect, or both. or buy hardware where the vendor ensures it is well supported on linux.
<khronosschoty> Just plain no workable sensors
<ppf> khronosschoty: spill some details: what hardware, what kernel?
<khronosschoty> They claimed it was fully supported in this version of Ubuntu
<tomreyn> ppf: by default (new installation) xorg.conf is automatically generated (in mmeory) during X initialization, every time X starts up.
<ppf> khronosschoty: who's "they"? i'm guessing they mean for some specific values of "support"
<khronosschoty> Dell
<ppf> tomreyn: well, yeah, X config is autodetected, but I can override selected settings, can i not?
<tomreyn> ppf: yes i think you can do this.
<khronosschoty> Lame temps show in uefi bios menu
<khronosschoty> Just not in os
<Scoop7> .ssh/id_rsa_buhlServer: No such file or directory
<Scoop7> .ssh/gitHubKey: No such file or directory
<Scoop7> I am trying to ssh to my server, how to get any of these keys ?
<tomreyn> Scoop7: ?
<tomreyn> you are probably supposed to have generated them.
<tomreyn> which command outputs this message?
<Scoop7> ssh myAlias
<Scoop7> i mean my config name for .ssh/config
<khronosschoty> Kk thanks for help
<Scoop7> which consists of host name and port
<tomreyn> Scoop7: so myAlias is configured in ~/.ssh/config somewhere below "Host myAlias"? and below that you'll have "IdentityFile .ssh/id_rsa_buhlServer" and "IdentityFile .ssh/gitHubKey" which supposedly do not exist (or not at these locations).
<khronosschoty> Reboot back into Slackware
<max12345> hm I'll tackle this again tomorrow
<tomreyn> khronosschoty: if you're pointing out that you were looking for more help, then you won't get any unless you actually provide details-
<Scoop7> tomreyn that is correct those file doesn't exist I just referenced them following a stackoverflow answer...
<tomreyn> Scoop7: why you have it configured this way or why the keys (no longer?) exist, we could only guess. you should know.
<tomreyn> i see
<tomreyn> well, copy + paste form the internet is not always a good idea
<Scoop7> yeah, but I understand I am only 1 puzzle away from my goal
<tomreyn> someone might make fun of you, making you delete your system or make it unbootable or destroy your hardware.
<Scoop7> i need to generate/get those(or one) keys ?
<Scoop7> I am not that "smart" lol
<tomreyn> Scoop7: have you every successfully connected to that remote server using ssh?
<Scoop7> yes hundred of times
<tomreyn> Scoop7: okay so you have a means of authenticating to it. now what made you edit ~/.ssh/config
<tomreyn> what's ther goal you are trying to achieve?
<Scoop7> but I got sick of writing/pasting the code/host  , typing the username over and over and created aliases, but for one of the servers it didn't worked, because it had semicolon it it's password which broke the command. Tried escaping it with \ but with no luck, no I am trying .ssh/config and keyrings ...
<Scoop7> trying to log in to my server with keyrings for the first time so it's a bit of a grey area for me...
<tomreyn> Scoop7: so the overall process si this: (a) you create an SSH key pair on your (ideally more or less hardened / secured) workstation / desktop. (b) you copy the public key (only, not the secret / private one) to the server where oyu later want to login using this key. on the server you store the file in / append to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys (c) you ssh to the server using the private key file: ssh -i ~/.ssh/myprivatekey myserver
<tomreyn> Scoop7: once you go this working you can edit ~/.ssh/config and make these options permanent. but for now, i'd just remove those options off the file / not use the alias.
<tomreyn> Scoop7: login to the server on another temrinal using password authentication and then run "sudo tail -f /var/log/auth.log" on the server to know what's going wrong if the key based authentication fails (once you're ready to try that).
<Scoop7> ok sounds more/less understandable... now for the process of creating the key pair ? I should execute a command to create the key pair or... ? tomreyn ?
<tomreyn> Scoop7: which operating systems and versions are running on the server and your cleint / desktop / workstation?
<Scoop7> mine is ubuntu 16.04 and the vps is centOS i guess
<tomreyn> "lsb_release -d" should tell
<ppf> Scoop7: cat /etc/*-release
<tomreyn> that also works
<ppf> tomreyn: the advantage is that it works on basicly all distros :)
<Scoop7> CentOS release 6.9 (Final)
<tomreyn> Scoop7: in case you have a choice what to have running on the server / VPS (and can just start from scratch), i'd suggest you start with ubuntu.
<ppf> centos e.g. doesn't have lsb_release
<tomreyn> ppf: lsb_release does not?
<Scoop7> tomreyn lsb_release -d resulted in command not found btw
<tomreyn> doh, ok
<ppf> tomreyn: probably, but only if it's installed, which it isn't necessarily
<tomreyn> okay it's not installed on centos by default.
<Scoop7> https://thepasteb.in/p/P1hvV7jQlwzul
<tomreyn> so centos / redhat is not LSB compliant be default, i wasn't aware.
<ppf> it is, just the tool isn't installed by default
<Scoop7> anyways... back to key pair creation, how to create it... ?
<ppf> ssh-keygen
<Scoop7> ssh-keygen -t rsa -C "your_email@example.com"   <--- maybe ?
<ppf> sure
<tomreyn> it's not really related to an e-mail address, and you might want something other than RSA, and possibly a longer key length than the default.
<tomreyn> but it should be ok that way.
<Scoop7> Enter file in which to save the key (/home/userName/.ssh/id_rsa):
<Scoop7> press enter or :?
<tomreyn> are you sure you are ready to manage a server?
<tomreyn> please do not alow people to store sensible data on it, such as personal e-mails etc.
<tomreyn> (and yes, just press enter.)
<tomreyn> if you'r ejust trying out how this stuff works and are trying to get a grip, that's fine.
<Scoop7> don't let my simple q fool you I have good knowledge in other web dev field/scope
<ppf> Scoop7: doesn't say anything about your capabilities as a system administrator
<Scoop7> I use a framework that doesn't allow to store not encrypted passwords, so don't worry:))
<Scoop7> by default ofc.
<tomreyn> if you're referring to cpanel there. that and lack of basic sysadmin skills is a recipe for user data disasters, happening on a daily basis.
<Scoop7> i am referring laravel
<tomreyn> a php framework, not related to your system administration skills.
<Scoop7> but yet it forbids to store not encrypted  passwords to DB
<flufftr0n> is anyone familiar with the issue where a new ubuntu 16 install will give a false security warning on 99% of websites and also not alow pinging except to home address w ssh also not working? i did a sudo update and upgrade followed by another update but ive never had an ubuntu install go so poorly
<tomreyn> Scoop7: how does this help when someone can easily brute force your root password and ssh into your system and copy the database?
<tomreyn> Scoop7: (or any other user data not in the DB)
<bekks> flufftr0n: which Ubuntu 16 - 16.04 or 16.10?
<tomreyn> flufftr0n: and ssh and ping from where to where? into this system or out of it?
<Scoop7> tomreyn: only a couple of ip's are allowed to access the DB.
<flufftr0n> 16.04
<flufftr0n> i cant ssh to outside
<flufftr0n> i am connected to the internet
<flufftr0n> yeah i can access google and yahoo and a few other sites
<ppf> firewalled off?
<flufftr0n> i can only ping locally
<ppf> how do you know it's a "false" security warning?
<flufftr0n> because they are sites that shouldnt be giving security warnings
<tomreyn> Scoop7: this discussion is off-topic here so i wont drive it further, but please reconsider running this system alone if you'll store actual user / personal data on it. everything you say indicates you ar enot ready for it. (i do not doubt that you are a professional php developer, it's just not the same area of work.)
<flufftr0n> like .gov
<Scoop7> tomreyn: Oh right and the VPS is fully managed by pros(that comes with a higher price) I am not pretending to be a system administrator...  But as far as security goes I think everything is maintained, also I think there is autoblock/ban after several attempts and a CDN(cloudflare) is being used
<ppf> there's obviously something wrong on your network/uplink
<flufftr0n> any ideas what i should try?
<ppf> what kind of network are you on?
<flufftr0n> wireless
<CarlFK> flufftr0n: sounds like something is trying to proxy your traffic.  like your ISP may want to see what sites you are visiting.
<flufftr0n> was about to try bypassing but no AC downstairs
<CarlFK> or someone is trying to sniff your passwrds
<flufftr0n> oh fucking comcrap
<flufftr0n> hmm
<Scoop7> ok we can close the topic, but the data: emails/passwords etc are stored in terms oh hundreds for now on one of the web app. tomreyn
<CarlFK> comcast may want to, but I doubt they would try to decrypt - that's crossing a few lines, one of which would cause their support lines to be flooded
<flufftr0n> hm
<tomreyn> Scoop7: i'm sure you will act responsibly. good luck.
<flufftr0n> perhaps i should bring this machine to another network and see what happens
<flufftr0n> so you don't think it is the install?
<akik> flufftr0n: check that your date and time is correct
<flufftr0n> it is correct on this partition bu on the windows machine went 4 hours ahead after i installed this
<akik> flufftr0n: did you run the updates succesfully and then it stopped working?
<flufftr0n> no it never worked; i reinstalled completely, this time i deslected "install updates with main install"
<flufftr0n> did everything by hand after, then upgraded, then updated again
<flufftr0n> same problem
<flufftr0n> i can sudo, can obviously use irc, cant ping outside 127 cant access 99.9 pct of websites cant ssh
<akik> flufftr0n: but you said that you updated again, so did you get the updates from internet?
<flufftr0n> yeah i can update
<flufftr0n> this is a weird problem
<akik> flufftr0n: try downloading web pages in a terminal with curl
<akik> flufftr0n: that way you could maybe get better info about the problem
<akik> flufftr0n: for example: curl ip4.me
<flufftr0n> google i get a ton of spam
<m4dh4tt4> flufftr0n what browser are you using
<flufftr0n> for the site u gave me plus another i tried (7) couldnt connect to server
<flufftr0n> firefox and chrome both give the scecurity exception
<m4dh4tt4> cuz i know chromium has issues with that, i'd try changing DNS servers tbh, changes the whole game sometimes
<m4dh4tt4> even google's DNS servers were known to have issues recently
<hipp> flufftr0n: is your clock set correctly?
<m4dh4tt4>  /\
<flufftr0n> define set correctly
<hipp> does it show correct date and time?
<flufftr0n> yes
<flufftr0n> so i changed ipv4 and ipv6 to addresses only
<Scoop7> tomreyn: Just managed to establish a ssh connection to my vps ussing key pair + passphrase . Thanks :)
<xebra> hi, trying to install ubuntu with manual partitioning ("something else" option), and after creating the encrypted partitions I'm asked to "go back and create a boot partition". I don't understand if I should actually create yet another partition and mount it to /boot, or if I should use the EFI partition for that
<akik> xebra: the efi system partition is fat32 but you need a linux native file system for /boot
<xebra> akik, so basically for a typical minimal install of ubuntu with full disk encryption you need 4 partitions: swap, root, boot (unencrypted), and EFI
<owen1_> is there a pdf reader that have automatic page transition?
<akik> xebra: ubuntu is moving away from swap partitions to swap files
<akik> i can't understand the change but it's change
<thewillo> What is the difference from a performance perspecitve between swap files and swap partitions?
<akik> thewillo: performance is worse for swap files
<akik> there is some new method for memory management zram
<akik> not sure about the reasons for the change
<shiroininja> A modern computer, unless you're doing crazy shit doesn't need swap
<thewillo> if by crazy shit you mean compiling large programs or heavy multi-tasking, then that's true
<shiroininja> When are you going to ever go over 8gb-16gb-32gb ram?
<thewillo> but an entry level pc is not very rich on the ram
<thewillo> I use 20+gb sometimes
<shiroininja> are you in development?
<thewillo> compiling stuff, virtual machines, tons and tons of firefox tabs/windows... lots of stuff can do it
<thewillo> yes
<shiroininja> I could see that in a proffessional area
<shiroininja> I've just never gone that high in linux in my home use, even with gaming, web browsing, etc.
<thewillo> But, for everyday normal use you don't need swap unless you have a really low end budget pc
<thewillo> like, my mom's laptop has 2gb ram... It went into swap often, and it's modern, just very very low end
<thewillo> It's a < 150usd computer
<shiroininja> Windows maybe lol. w10 idles at a couple gigs for me. But linux I idle at 4-5mb with mint. and around 300mb in arch
<shiroininja> and I rarely use over 5gb
<thewillo> shiroininja, if windows is idling at a couple gb you haven't tweaked it hard enough, or you require every feature/service it has installed
<thewillo> but ubuntu with unity was going into swap with 2gb on her computer
<shiroininja> thewillo: I don't tweak it honestly. I only use it when I feel like playing a windows only game. I use it for nothing else since I upgraded. I just prefer linux anymore.
<thewillo> I use it on a very low end netbook, which I use to run cravetv and netflix windows store apps and also to watch videos in vlc. it runs in 1100mb ram when it starts up(after all the initialization is finished, uses more during the init part)
<shiroininja> thewillo: I honestly turn off auto updates , change active hours and turn off windows defender, and that's about it. luckily they
<shiroininja> gave me pro for free, so those settings stick
<thewillo> Windows 10 is cool it has nice features that I would like to see in linux, or would like to see made comparable in linux for the ones it sort of kinda of offers support for
<thewillo> like, I would like to see rendering single windows on your discrete gpu, and displaying it on your integrated graphics, in linux kernel, and/or with better usability and ease of use
<shiroininja> I was really impress when I first installed it. It actually looks good, and I feel they borrowed some aesthetics from linux, like proper composting and cleaner file manager
<thewillo> right now to do that in ubuntu is a mess, but it can be done
<thewillo> also, not coded very well from the bits i read
<thewillo> I might at some point do do it myself, but I've got other things on the go right now and I don't care that much about it
<shiroininja> I feel kinda dirty saying this, but I've never tried ubuntu. Ive tried a ton of distros from Mint and Arch to weird things like Zenwalk, but have yet to try ubuntu. I might try it when they release the next LTS with gnome
<fl00fykittry> hi
<shiroininja> hi
<fl00fykittry> wow i just do not have it together technically today at all
<fl00fykittry> i solved the problem by bypassing the router; i have as far as i can tell a functional install
<fl00fykittry> wireless, i cant ssh, ping or visit 99.9 pct of websties
<fl00fykittry> i wa si nhere earlier
<fl00fykittry> i also screwed up with nickserv and idenfity
<fl00fykittry> my mojo is not working atm
<ZSky> Hi!
<ZSky> How to know what is rotating my apache other_vhosts_access logs ?
<enedil> when fsck says
<enedil> Error reading block 525122 (Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read) while getting next inode from scan.
<enedil> does it mean I have damaged hard drive?
<m4dh4tt4> anyone know if the built-in zoom in unity is portable to other display types?
<m4dh4tt4> aka non-unity
<glitsj16> ZSky: something under /etc/logrotate.d?
<m4dh4tt4> enedil ikts not a good sign , do u have a second drive u could try to prove its faulty?
<enedil> m4dh4tt4: what do you mean?
<enedil> how do I use a decond drive to prove faultlessness
<enedil> or faultiness
<Bashing-om> enedil: Maybe sparing off the super block worth a try : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2177756 .
<enedil> Bashing-om: I don't have damaged superblock
<enedil> I can mount the partition, but reading from it produces errors
<m4dh4tt4> enedil , try cloning to a second drive
<glitsj16> m4dh4tt4: built-in zoom in unity is probably compiz, so anything that runs with that will have it (if configured to use it).. which won't be much these days
<enedil> m4dh4tt4: I don't care about data, I care about the drive itself
<enedil> it's my only one right now
<enedil> I'm on xubuntu livecd now
<Bashing-om> enedil: " short read " . -> partition table -> super block . Won't hurt to try .
<owen1_> is there a pdf reader that have automatic page transition?
<gnubie> enedil> most drive manufactuers have ways to test their drives. an internet search for your manufactuars test should find it.
<glitsj16> owen1_: you mean a pdf reader that does page transitions on scrolling down/up? If so, most do by default no?
<enedil> gnubie: are you aware they are made for Windows only?
<gnubie> enedil> the test I have used were burned to a cd/usb and booted intoo. Nothing to do with OS.
<bumblefuzz> I'm playing 1080 video in vlc on my NUC and it looks like shit...anyone know how to fix this?
<enedil> gnubie: I've got toshiba, which recommends fancy gui tool with beautiful window borders
<gnubie> enedil> bummer
<bumblefuzz> anyone?
<kenrin> Install the video drivers and supporting packages for decoding video
<bumblefuzz> supporting packages?
<bumblefuzz> I installed the drivers
<oerheks> tons of forumposts about that, look for SNA in xorg.conf and tearfree
<oerheks> and mpv might be a better player than vlc
<bumblefuzz> I tried playing on mplayer and couldn't
<kenrin> Yeah supporting packages,  to decode the video using the GPU instead of CPU
<bumblefuzz> it's an avi file
<oerheks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/752743/ubuntu-16-04-skylake-6th-generation-screen-flickering
<oerheks> an avi file does not say anything
<owen1_> glitsj16: i want my slides to move every x seconds without me controling them
<owen1_> i am going to presenting in 'Ignite' style
<kenrin> You could program or script that easily
<glitsj16> owen1_: have you looked at 'impressive' yet? that's in the ubuntu repo's..
<kenrin> I'm having a hard time finding a pdf reader that doesn't have the autoscroll feature.  Even the default ones like Evince does it.
#ubuntu 2018-06-18
<theorem> is there a quick way of turning STDOUT into an environment variable ?  echo "test" | xargs export ABC=
<theorem> this doesn't work ..
<thePiGrepper> wouldnt 'export a=$(any_command)' work?
<mrxrobot> hello guys
<mrxrobot> Does anyone here know how to install the "toxic"?
<thePiGrepper> what's that?
<mrxrobot> toxic is a client for tox
<mrxrobot> https://tox.chat
<maum> hello
<maum> how can I ping to ubunt on vm in windows?
<thePiGrepper> did you read this https://blog.tox.chat/2018/02/shutdown-of-the-debian-and-ubuntu-package-repository/ ?
<maum> on ubuntu, I can ping to windows. but on windows, I cannot ping to ubuntu
<mrxrobot> yes
<mrxrobot> I cloned the repository in github, but at the time of compiling does not install
<thePiGrepper> have you checked if there are snaps available?
<qwebirc75325> Ok I need help setting up Ubuntu on my Dad's mining rig. We were previously using HiveOS (based on Ubuntu). But he wants to mine Nicehash. So I'm following the guide here: https://amp.reddit.com/r/NiceHash/comments/777ezc/running_nicehash_for_gpu_on_ubuntu/
<qwebirc75325> But most of the commands it says to use. Don't work.
<mrxrobot> thePiGrepper:
<mrxrobot> thePiGrepper: do you know any software similar to "toxic"
<mrxrobot> ?
<thePiGrepper> similar as in 'any other tox client' or 'any other tux tui/ncurses client'?
<tomreyn> mrxrobot: while this is not really an #ubuntu topic IMO, there are links to  static and dynamic builds of "toxic" and other software at https://tox.chat/download.html
<qwebirc75325> Namely the ones involving purging nvidia drivers and setting up the recommended drivers. I downloaded Cuda. But I don't think it'll work without the proper Nvidia drivers first. Also, I have 12 gpus on this thing. How will Ubuntu support that?
<mrxrobot> tomreyn: thank you
<tomreyn> welcome
<qwebirc75325> I am using Ubuntu 18.04 btw. Not HiveOS. I can see how that'd be confusing.
<thePiGrepper> most of these wont work if you're looking for an CLI option, but here https://wiki.tox.chat/clients
<BillGHero> I'm trying to diagnose a problem where the GUI desktop/login appears to be not coming up. I believe that I have found evidence that gdm is not able to start up properly using 'systemctl status'. Can someone take a look at this for me? https://pastebin.com/kjkp2PU2
<BillGHero> Better yet, could someone here advise me as to how to regress some of the gdm-related packages on my machine so I can see if one of the updates pushed in the last week or so are the culprit for my issue?
<BillGHero> Can no one help me figure out why GDM won't show?
<Guest94844> hey
<Guest94844> what's up ?
<Guest94844> hi man
<Mrd2> Hey....
<Mrd2> http://goo.gl/kM54wa
<BillGHero> Guest94844: Hello?
<linux_noob4> glxinfo reports version 3.1 but my gpu supports 4.3. i'm using amdgpu drivers. is this normal?
<Kevin`> is there a reasonable chance the ubuntu 18 installer will work if I use the server version instead of the desktop version? it's reliably crashing when it gets to displaying copying files https://pastebin.com/1MhTjc8i
<qwebirc16086> Can someone explain how to install Nvidia drivers on my mining rig? The guide I'm using (https://amp.reddit.com/r/NiceHash/comments/777ezc/running_nicehash_for_gpu_on_ubuntu/) doesn't help. Since the commands for purge and install drivers don't work.
<guiverc> Kevin`, did you verify your download? (md5sum or sha..) and verify cd/thumb-drive integrity (if available)?
<qwebirc16086> Well purge does. But not installing drivers.
<Kevin`> # dd if=/dev/sdb bs=64K count=29325 |md5sum -
<Kevin`> 129292a182136a35e1f89c586dbac2e2  -
<Kevin`> looks ok
<Kevin`> @ guiverc ^
<guiverc> qwebirc16086, maybe this will help - https://askubuntu.com/questions/995969/error-install-nvidia-387-error-bad-return-status-for-module-build-on-kernel
<Bashing-om> Kevin`: Mope not ubuntu md5sum : http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04/MD5SUMS-metalink .
<Kevin`> you are misreading that, it's literal
<Kevin`> 435021bd184f9cb132ae9537869da8fa  Downloads/ubuntu-18.04-desktop-amd64.metalink
<Kevin`> https://www.google.com/search?q=129292a182136a35e1f89c586dbac2e2
<qwebirc16086> Do I need the CUDA toolkit to mine with my mining rig?
<qwebirc16086> Trying to cut back on disk space usage. Since I'm running on a flash drive.
<qwebirc16086> quiverc: I'll check it out. Thanks
<gbear14275> quick favor, if anyone has plex installed on their 18.04 box could I get a copy of /etc/apt/sources.list.d/plexmediaserver.list?
<gbear14275> I accidentally overwrote mine
<WoC> gbear14275, # wget -q https://downloads.plex.tv/plex-keys/PlexSign.key -O - | sudo apt-key add -
<WoC> +#deb https://downloads.plex.tv/repo/deb/ public main
<WoC> k?
<gbear14275> perfect, thanks WoC
<WoC> np
<qwebirc16086> Ok next question. Is there anyway to roll back to only Minimal packages? I chose full. But I forgot about the constraint of a flash drive. So needing to use less space.
<qwebirc16086> Yeah what it's saying when I try to download the nvidia driver is, "Package 'nvidia-387' has no installation candidate."
<qwebirc16086> This may mean the package is missing, have been obsolete, or is only available from another source.
<Kevin`> the server text installed does indeed still work. now to figure out what packages are needed now for a desktop, how network configuration works without /etc/network/interfaces, etc..
<guiverc> qwebirc16086, minimal install installs everything, then deletes from a list. i'm not sure where to find 'list', but just remove whatever you don't want/need..
<qwebirc16086> OK will open up Software Manager, or Synaptic or what have you and check it out.
<Bashing-om> qwebirc16086: ' sudo ubuntu-drivers list ' ?
<hanabishi> hello Every one
<hanabishi> i want to ask some thing about my desktop
<hanabishi> when we drag a some window touch a top layyer of desktop,it will make a window to Full screen rigth??
<hanabishi> axnd when we drag window to another side, it will made a window to haft desktop rigth??
<hanabishi> if me want drag a window touch a below desktop and make a window to half of wondow below like IOS can i???
<Bashing-om> hanabishi: I do not see that '
<Bashing-om> feature' on xfce .
<smallville7123> https://i.imgur.com/e60KoLb.jpg How do i fix this
<hanabishi> hello i'm used - Linux 4.4.0-128 [UBUNTU]
<hanabishi> i want to ask some thing about my desktop, when we drag a some window touch a top layyer of desktop,it will make a window to Full screen rigth??
<hanabishi>  and when we drag window to another side like rigth side or lelf side, it will made a window to haft desktop rigth??if me want drag a window touch a below desktop and make a window to half of wondow below like IOS can i???
<hanabishi> Hello, i'm run into a problem
<hanabishi> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<hanabishi>    error
<hanabishi> can help me???
<smallville7123_> how do i uninstall ubuntu
<smallville7123_> in a container
<guiverc> hanabishi, the dpkg error is probably higher up your messages - the last E: is like a summary statement  (use https://paste.ubuntu.com/ for command line tools to copy/paste multiple lines of messages for help here)
<Bashing-om> hanabishi: Pastebin the out put of ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' .
<smallville7123_> How do i uninstall ubuntu without uninstalling everything
<smallville7123_> As i want to convert ubuntu to archlinux
<jamskrusha> hello
<jamskrusha> HI ALLAN
<alan_> hey
<jamskrusha> Small word
<alan_> no flat world
<guiverc> smallville7123_, that really is a question for an arch room I suspect... but you just install it..
<smallville7123_> Cant
<hanabishi> it different ?? beetween apt-get and apt ???
<smallville7123_> i in a container
<Bashing-om> hanabishi: See: https://mvogt.wordpress.com/2014/04/04/apt-1-0/ .
<Bashing-om> !paste | hanabishi
<ubottu> hanabishi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hanabishi> okey i will, sorry to troble you
<Bashing-om> hanabishi: All A process in learning .. we were all new at one time :)
<hanabishi> thank you very much for your kindly support me
<hanabishi> Please help : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/v2C4KmbF56/
<Bashing-om> !info runit xenial
<ubottu> runit (source: runit): system-wide service supervision. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.2-3ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 99 kB, installed size 492 kB
<smallville7123_> (◉-◉)
<guiverc> hanabishi, you could try `sudo apt -f install`  (prior git-deamon-run failed because of runit wasn't configured.. next I'd try `sudo dpkg-recongifure runit`)...
<Bashing-om> hanabishi: what results ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure runit ' ?
<hanabishi> now try = sudo apt -f install
<hanabishi> it stell beit still be Errors were encountered while processing:
<hanabishi>  runit
<hanabishi> it still be a Errors were encountered while processing:
<hanabishi>  runit
<hanabishi> it show : sudo: dpkg-recongifure: command not found
<guiverc> sorry hanabishi - my typo.. `sudo dpkg-reconfigure runit` ; bashing-om typed it correctly (unlike me)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Oh great one ! I have never seen an error on your part :P
<guiverc> :)    (you've not been watching closely then :) ...
<smallville7123_> How do i uninstall ubuntu to a minimal install
<smallville7123_> Whereit only has a shell and apt and nothing else
<smallville7123_> Without causing ubuntu to stop working
<smallville7123_> or unable to boot up
<Bashing-om> smallville7123_: The practice is to buid up rather than tear down , Install the minimal .
<smallville7123_> Cant
<smallville7123_> I only hv access to pre configured ubuntu containers
<sarp> hello, how can I go about troubleshooting a blackscreen issue?
<Bashing-om> smallville7123_: This will give you an idea of how difficult it is that you are asking to do : http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntucat/tag/pure-lubuntu/ .
<hanabishi> ~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure runit
<hanabishi> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: runit is broken or not fully installed
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | sarp - nvidia ?
<ubottu> sarp - nvidia ?: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<hanabishi> <Bashing-om>
<Squarism> one thing that feels like such a mismatch in desktop OS design is the strong separation into programs instead of context. For a user its more important what context they work in rather than what programs they use. My 3 webpages, word document, command prompt should be associated with context more than what programs I use. I wonder if there are any work done on this frontier?
<hanabishi> how can i tag people in this chat
<hanabishi> ??
<Squarism> sorry, OT - moveing to another channel
<Bashing-om> !tab | hanabishi
<ubottu> hanabishi: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<sarp> Thank you for replying. My issue happens after login. Basically, there is a black screen, but the system is responsive, so I need to close the lid of the laptop for a few times before the screen starts running without interruptions. This black screen, close lid, open lid cycle goes on for like 3 times, and then it is stable, but I couldn't figure out a specific program/event that triggers it. It just happens after each login
<smallville7123_> https://i.imgur.com/FyB7sSW.jpg
<smallville7123_> https://i.imgur.com/BvEOQbk.jpg
<Bashing-om> hanabishi: try then ' sudo apt purge runit ' . see then if we can re-install it .
<sarp> I am a bit confused as to how to even figure out where the problem is coming from, so any tip is much appreciated
<Bashing-om> sarp: ACPI issue ?? will not hurt to try : http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html .
<orbur74dgmailca> hello
<sarp> Bashing-om, thanks so much! I'll look into this. Also, as additional info, dmesg shows some weird messages. One that caught my eye was "vgaarb: this pci device is not a vga device"
<Bashing-om> sarp: Unplug perifials and see if the message goes away ??
<sarp> Bashing-om, ok, will do, thank you!
<Bashing-om> sarp: Might find that it is a USB3.0 device in a 2.0 USB port ?
<sarp> Maybe! These are other messages from dmesg: usb usb3-port7: Cannot enable. Maybe the USB cable is bad?
<sarp> [23083.081130] usb usb3-port7: Cannot enable. Maybe the USB cable is bad?
<sarp> [23083.081175] usb usb3-port7: attempt power cycle
<sarp> ..
<sarp> [23085.245078] usb usb3-port7: unable to enumerate USB device
<sarp> The only usb device plugged in is a bluetooth mouse adapter though, and it has been there for a long time. The laptop is not new, and the system started doing this very recently so I couldn't pinpoint the issue exactly
<smallville7123_> This is the contents of a blank ubuntu container http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/h3RHGt3phv/
<hanabishi> Bashing-om, please help https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jqrnTghj3x/
<Bashing-om> hanabishi: looking .
<Bashing-om> hanabishi: is this a Virual Machine ?
<hanabishi> Bashing-om, is this a Virual Machine
<hanabishi> sorry
<hanabishi> Bashing-om, isn't this a Virual Machine
<hanabishi> all of my computer on UBUNTU
<david037> is there anyway to use an old app on 18.04? Reason why comix app seems to be gone and replaced with mcomix, but it seems to not work properly and all cbr cbz etc archives say no images found
<lotuspsychje> david037: always keep your system up to date= also packages
<lotuspsychje> david037: older=unsecure
<lotuspsychje> david037: a better approach: if you find something not working on a package, consider a new !bug or wishlist?
<david037> lotuspsychje, yeah I figured that but with the app seeming broken no other way really to continue with reading them. I have both comics and magazines in those formats and I would have to either extract them all to read or convert to pdf
<david037> true I could do that
<lotuspsychje> david037: cbr opens with pdf viewer by default no?
<smallville7123_> How do  i get a list of all installed packages
<EriC^^> smallville7123_: dpkg -l | grep ^ii
<lotuspsychje> david037: did you try mupdf also?
<lotuspsychje> david037: nice & lightweight pdf viewer
<smallville7123_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dPCp8G5MKs/
<david037> lotuspsychje, it defaulted to evince and it errors, but loading the files into archive manager shows the list of files and I can extract them
<smallville7123_> If i want onlybadh, apt, binutils, and sshwhat packages do i need to uninstall
<smallville7123_> only bash, *
<smallville7123_> ssh what*
<smallville7123_> Asi want to strip it down as much as possible while still being usable
<smallville7123_> as i*
<lotuspsychje> david037: ubuntu-bug evince
<smallville7123_> preferably to the point where it is a mininal chroot with ssh capability
<smallville7123_> nothing more nothing less
<smallville7123_> But i have no idea which packages are required
<Tazmain> Hi all, I am trying to do an upgrade and I keep getting '* Error: insufficient privileges to access the ebtables rulesets.'
<Tazmain> I am running the upgrade as root
<Bashing-om> hanasaki: Sorry, I do not know of a solution: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/runit/+bug/1584214
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1448164 in runit (Ubuntu Xenial) "duplicate for #1584214 runit cannot be installed (Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused)" [High,Triaged]
<Squarism> anyone running CopyQ on ubuntu 17.10? Do you have a tray icon / "applet" ?
<Bashing-om> hanasaki: See the bug report ^^  . I see no good solution ;(
<Kashif> Can anyone tell me how to search for specific contents in IRC Date Log?
<EriC^^> hey Kashif
<Kashif> irc date log has html and txt files which one shall i open to find out particular conversation i am searching for.
<Kashif> EriC^^:
<Kashif> EriC^^: Thanks for Taggign me
<EriC^^> Kashif: download the txt ones and use "grep "part of conversation" *.txt
<EriC^^> grep -i "something" *.txt
<Kashif> EriC^^: The day we were working on the recover, I was able to recover something but nothing that was recoverd made sense. Also, the computer shut down so i lost all the work. I am going to try it again to recover my lost stuff. Thanks
<EriC^^> cool
<aliasd> heyas... I am using 16.04 LTS, and I just tried to upgrade to the new LTS and found my architecture is no longer supported, so I guess I have to migrate to Debian, I have a lot of installed software, this install has been going for quite a number of years, and I am just wondering if there is some sort of specific Ubuntu Debian migration strategy I could use?
<EriC^^> Kashif: the filenames wont make sense, the stuff should be there though
<Kashif> EriC^^: Do I need to open each txt file to locate a conversation?
<EriC^^> Kashif: do you know the date of the conversation?
<Kashif> EriC^^: 15
<Kashif> EriC^^: or 14
<EriC^^> download the #ubuntu.txt of that date and search for it
<Kashif> EriC^^: ok
<EriC^^> gedit has a search feature
<Guest92903> hi i was trying to set up nfs server and client.client was in vagrant.. now accidentally i have removed the nfs server instance, now in side vagrant if i do command like ls or df -h
<Guest92903> it takes forever
<Guest92903> what is the fix
<ducasse> Kashif: or just open it in the browser and search with ctrl+f
<spal> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Kashif> found it
<aliasd> is there a better place maybe to ask my previous question?
<littlepython> ls
<EriC^^> . ..
<ducasse> aliasd: to answer your original question, your best bet is to reinstall
<aliasd> ducasse, Internet told me as such, but as most threads I found were from '09-'12, was hoping a bit there were some migration scripts someone had written by now :(
<smallville7123_> How do i remove all packages except for 	
<smallville7123_> aptitude markauto '~i!~nbash!~ncurl!~nsudo!~nopenssh*'
<smallville7123_> As even after doint that im left with a bunch of packages
<smallville7123_> In dpkg -l
<michael2> smallville7123_: you want to remove all the packages which dont match '~i!~nbash!~ncurl!~nsudo!~nopenssh*' ?
<smallville7123_> Yes
<smallville7123_> Such as perl, vin, ect
<smallville7123_> vim*
<smallville7123_> xz-utils, wget, tar, unzip, sed, quota, and so on
<michael2> so that pattern is saying "all the programs you have installed, which dont contain the patterns: *bash*, *curl*, *sudo*, *openssh* " ?
<smallville7123_> sure
<michael2> so you want to remove every package on the operating system?
<smallville7123_> yup
<michael2> did you try feeding that pattern into `dpkg --remove' ?
<smallville7123_> No
<aliasd> so, you don't just mean manually installed packages smallville7123_? You mean breaking your os and creating un unbootable system?
<michael2> smallville7123_: are you sure you want to do this?
<smallville7123_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9tVjwGWgcf/
<smallville7123_> yes
<michael2> aptitude search '~i!~nbash!~ncurl!~nsudo!~nopenssh*' -F '%p' | sudo dpkg --remove
<michael2> sorry:
<smallville7123_> it in a container anyway so it it breakes i can always re create the container and try again
<smallville7123_> if it*
<michael2> aptitude search '~i!~nbash!~ncurl!~nsudo!~nopenssh*' -F '%p' | xargs sudo dpkg --remove
<smallville7123_> ok
<michael2> I would test first with something like this:
<michael2> aptitude search '~i!~nbash!~ncurl!~nsudo!~nopenssh*' -F '%p' | xargs sudo dpkg --list
<smallville7123_> it wont remove them
<michael2> whats it saying?
<adac> Hi there! I'm on 16.04 but it seems that suddenly I cannot open firefox anymore on the menu (windows button). However when I click wqindows button and 3 then forexox opens as usually. But still then I can't focus the window with the mouse
<smallville7123_> Too many errors
<michael2> smallville7123_: which command did you run ? the --list or the --remove one?
<smallville7123_> remove
<adac> Hmm it seems I also cannot click on my right upper menu where the time is
<michael2> smallville7123_: can you login as root and try?
<adac> think I'mm remove this
<smallville7123_> i am root
<smallville7123_> already am*
<michael2> ok
<michael2> then did you remove the "sudo"?
<smallville7123_> yes
<ben7> hello
<michael2> smallville7123_: can you paste the command you are running? also - can you just test the command with the dpkg --list variant first
<geirha> fyi, aptitude remove takes the same argument as aptitude search, but the list of exceptions is far too short. You're telling it to remove libc, which more or less every package depend on
<michael2> geirha: ah ok
<smallville7123_> Ok
<smallville7123_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/K3mwTyc9Py/
<michael2> smallville7123_: as geirha said you prob have to swap the `--list' option with `--remove --force' to override the dpkg refusing to break dependencies...
<michael2> well geirha didn't say that exactly. but I think you know what I mean...
<geirha> bash, curl, sudo and openssh also need libc
<smallville7123_> aptitude search '~i!~nbash!~ncurl!~nsudo!~nopenssh*' -F '%p' gives me Unknown action type: pt
<smallville7123_> https://i.imgur.com/DT4r5i6.jpg
<smallville7123_> it was cus i had !n~apt instead of !~napt
<smallville7123_> also !~nlibc*!~nopenssh* removes all lib* from the search results, why
<smallville7123_> shouldnt it only remove libc* instead of lib*
<michael2> because thats what !~nlib means  "not packages who's name contains "lib"
<michael2> ah yes I think you're  right
<smallville7123_> Aptitude 0.6.8.2
<michael2> ah I know why
<michael2> I think
<michael2> try take away the *, i.e. !~nlibc!~nopenssh*
<michael2> does that fix it?
<smallville7123_> Same for !~nopenssh*!~nsudo exceptno packages are returned in automark
<smallville7123_> when there should bepackages
<smallville7123_> so this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/p5PY8ckStB/
<smallville7123> does apt have a aptitude -s equivilent
<smallville7123> or does aptitude have an option to force the removal of packages
<smallville7123> As i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pf23ymBj78/
<smallville7123> with -s remove
<smallville7123> and it confusing
<MacroMan> I have multiple network connections. Can I control which connection a specific request goes over?
<MacroMan> In this case, I want to wget over a secondary connection
<the_drow> How do I uninstall an old kernel module?
<the_drow> Since I upgraded to Ubuntu 18.04 I get "ERROR (dkms apport): binary package for evdi: 1.0.335 not found" when upgrading the kernel.
<BlackDex> MacroMan: i think you need to add a static route for that specific IP and link it to the correct interface
<the_drow> I installed the newest version of the driver.
<BlackDex> the_drow: what happens if you do `dkms status --all` ?
<MacroMan> BlackDex: I'll look into static routes, thanks
<BlackDex> would be something like `sudo ip route add x.x.x.x/32 dev eno1` if i'm correct
<the_drow> BlackDex, http://dpaste.com/0KYRESF
<BlackDex> or, if that interface has a default route you could try `sudo ip route add x.x.x.x/32 via <gateway.ip>`
<the_drow> It's added but the sources are not there
<MacroMan> BlackDex: how do I specify the route when running a command?
<the_drow> So sudo dkms remove evdi/1.0.335 --all did the trick
<BlackDex> indee
<BlackDex> d
<BlackDex> that is what i just was typing :)
<BlackDex> the_drow: you could be more specific for the kernel
<the_drow> The module no longer exists in my filesystem
<the_drow> I installed the newest version.
<the_drow> Also, I'm getting /sbin/ldconfig.real: Warning: ignoring configuration file that cannot be opened: /etc/ld.so.conf.d/i386-linux-gnu_EGL.conf: No such file or directory
<BlackDex> you could use -k 4.4.0-44-generic instead of --all
<BlackDex> yea in your case there was no kernel attached to it
<BlackDex> but when you have other version and only for specific kernels still build
<oerheks> <the_drow> It's added but the sources are not there  # where do you look ? in  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ folder?
<BlackDex> MacroMan: You don't have to
<the_drow> oerheks, what do you mean?
<BlackDex> after you have added the `ip route` all traffic to that IP will go through that interface/gateway
<oerheks> you stated it is added to the sources, but you cannot find it, where did you look?
<the_drow> oerheks, I built it manually from their website
<the_drow> The older version was installed somehow on my system before that
<MacroMan> BlackDex: I don't think I asked my question well enough. When I run wget, I need to be able to choose which interface it goes over. Can I do that?
<BlackDex> MacroMan: No you can't as far as i know. So the only way to do that is by using a static route via `ip route add`
<MacroMan> A static route is setting the route for an IP range or host?
<BlackDex> yes
<MacroMan> Damn
<ppf> what are the default xenial package repos?
<Rojola> hi
<Rojola> I need help unmounting a busy harddrive (external HD)
<BlackDex> MacroMan: hmm
<BlackDex> MacroMan: Try to see if --bind-address will work for you
<Rojola> lsof showed me many lines
<Rojola> but no programs / commands
<Rojola> what shall I do?
<madsj> Rojola: mount, and then unmount
<Rojola> madsj, I can not umount
<MacroMan> BlackDex: I did try that, but it failed. I'm think I have a problem with my gsm connection
<Rojola> madsj, I get the error "target is busy"
<BlackDex> ah
<BlackDex> then try the `ip route` suggestion ;)
<madsj> If you have a terminal that is cd'ed into a directory, that's one source of that error
<oerheks> ppf,  By default there will be a backup for your sources.list file on the same directory itself.
<BlackDex> if that also doesn't work there is something with that connection indeed
<oerheks> else https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<madsj> or any window that is showing the content of anything under that drive.
<ppf> oerheks: nice, thanks!
<geodb27> People : hi !
<saeid> hi
<saeid> #java
<saeid> hi
<geodb27> I'm trying to find a way to do silent install on my ubuntu/xenial as one can do on redhat systems (e.g. silently install ldap-auth-client and configure it via command line arguments). However, every try I've made goes wrong. I can't imagine that ubuntu can't install and configure silently any package, provided it is fed with the right informations. Any clue for me to do as I want ?
<tomeaton17> I am on ubuntu 17.10. How can I turn off the notifications when a new printer is connected to the network? I work in an office where printers are turned on and off alot, so I am getting spammed with these notifications
<hanabishi_> Bashing-om are tou on??
<geodb27> I've already seen that there is something to do with debconf-get-selections and debconf-set-selections, but while the first one succeeds (on another system on which the package I want is installed), the later fails with the values I get.
<blackflow> tomeaton17: there's a notifications section in the Settings. See if there's anything about network printers.
<tomeaton17> blackflow: Nothing specifically about printers, there is a network option
<blackflow> tomeaton17: this was first result in google. see if it helps: https://askubuntu.com/questions/918462/ubuntu-17-04-printer-added-notifications-under-gnome
<oerheks> gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.print-notifications active false # looks promising
<oerheks> install dconf-editor for this
<oerheks> !info dconf-editor
<ubottu> dconf-editor (source: dconf-editor): simple configuration storage system - graphical editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.28.0-1 (bionic), package size 392 kB, installed size 2122 kB
<blackflow> tomeaton17: ^^^
<tomeaton17> okay given that a go, will see what happens :)
<tomeaton17> That didnt work :( do I need to reboot maybe
<oerheks> maybe you need to logout/login again, not sure
<akd> !work
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<iomari> greetings, I've setup 802.3ad bonding on 4 ports. Whenever I switch ports, I have no network until I rerun "netplan apply" again. Why is this?
<Tuor> Hi, how can I find out if squid3 was build with ssl/tls support for my ubuntu 16.04. (I'm installing from default repo).
<blackflow> Tuor: squid(8) manpage explains command line options, specifically -v
<Tuor> thx.
<sruli> how do i recreate .profile, .bash.. files in home dir? (deleted $HOME dir)
<guiverc> sruli, `cp` new ones from /etc/skel/ I guess
<sruli> guiverc: thanks
<pinkisntwell__> How do I install the default desktop on 18.10?
<EriC^^> !ubuntu+1 | pinkisntwell__
<ubottu> pinkisntwell__: Cosmic Cuttlefish is the codename for Ubuntu 18.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<pinkisntwell__> Sorry, I meant 18.04
<EriC^^> try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<EriC^^> !info ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-gnome-desktop (source: ubuntu-gnome-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.83 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB (Only available for amd64; armhf; arm64; i386; ppc64el)
<EriC^^> yeah that's it
<blackflow> isn't it just   ubuntu-desktop ?
<blackflow> ubuntu-gnome-desktop is transitional.   use the ubuntu-desktop package directly.
<oerheks> i think ubuntu-gnome-desktop is correct
<blackflow> so, default desktop on ubuntu is a transitional package in the universe repo? nah. :)
<iomari> how can I run a script when I connect a network cable?
<smallville7123> Welp first try failed
<smallville7123> i get handshake failed when attempting to restart the container
<oerheks> iomari, for what ubuntu version?
<blackflow> smallville7123: what container, what are you doing, which ubuntu?
<smallville7123> OpenVZ
<smallville7123> 14.0
<blackflow> smallville7123: there were three questions there :)   but, anyway, I don't think OpenVZ is officially supported on Ubuntu.
<blackflow> (at any rate, I wouldn't be able to help you with it anyway)
<deem> I think they ditched openvz support after 8.04
<blackflow> something like that, long time ago anyway
<nightwarrior_xxx> nick nightwarrior-xxx
<nightwarrior_xxx> NICK nightwarrior-xxx
<nightwarrior_xxx> Can anyone help me with changing the nickname?
<JimBuntu> nightwarrior_xxx, #freenode
<guiverc> nightwarrior_xxx, put a "/" at the start of /nick command
<dean> i have windows installed on a different drive as my xubuntu install, and any time i run windows after installing xubuntu, the ubuntu option becomes unavailable
<dean> in my uefi
<nightwarrior_xxx> guiverc, I did that but nothing happened
<dean> is there a way to fix this?
<dean> boot-repair doesn't fix it
<nightwarrior_xxx> dean,grub menu is coming or not?
<dean> nope
<dean> grub is gone
<dean> i can select windows from gub
<dean> grub
<dean> but once i do, grub never shows
<dean> so, i can access xubuntu as often as i want until i boot up windows once
<dean> and then it's gone
<nightwarrior_xxx> dean,m=so you means grub is shown only once ?
<dean> nope
<dean> it'll show forever, so long as i never boot windows
<dean> but once i boot windows, grub is no longer shown
<dean> and it isn't in my uefi options
<nightwarrior_xxx> dean,then you can do one thing install grub menu again
<dean> and i know that my xubuntu is installed with efi because i installed it with a efi partition
<dean> with boot-repair?
<dean> i've done that over a half dozen times
<dean> maybe a dozen
<deem> dean: Windows overwrites the Boot record everytime
<deem> That's a feature, because it detects its record as "broken"
<dean> uh, how do i dual boot then?
<nightwarrior_xxx> dean,see there are few things to dual boot
<dean> i dual booted fine back in '04
<dean> sure with mbr
<deem> I can't remember exactly, cause I don't use dual boot anymore
<nightwarrior_xxx> disable quick boot
<Cfhowlett> !quietirc
<ubottu> To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<dean> what does quick boot do?
<dean> cause i can still access my uefi bios
<EriC^> deem: there must be an option in your bios to change ubuntu to top of the list
<EriC^> sorry dean not deem
<dean> it doesn't show in my bios
<dean> it isn't an option
<EriC^> dean: try setting the admin password you might get extra options
<EriC^> acer's like that, not making this up :D
<hanabishi_> please help
<hanabishi_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7CGkR3PdMK/
<dean> i have an asrock z77 extreme4
<dean> still, i guess i could try it
<dean> gah, this is turning into dozens of hours
<dean> figure it'd be simple
<dean> figured*
<EriC^> dean: did i help you earlier in the week?
<dean> yeah
<EriC^> ok, the motherboard looked familiar
<dean> but it didn't work
<EriC^> dean: what didn't
<dean> i decided to reinstall xubuntu to see if that would work
<deem> dean: maybe this can help you: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2294337
<dean> but it didn't
<EriC^> dean: what did we do? did we switch the windows and ubuntu files?
<EriC^> cause that'll almost certainly work
<Cfhowlett> This ain't windows.  Stop reinstalling to fix things
<nightwarrior_xxx> dean,you have to do dual boot?
<dean> no, we didn't finish
<EriC^> dean: yeah i'd remember a uefi dead-end, i've never really had one *yet*
<dean> Eric^ i generated a lot of log files
<dean> nightwarrior_xxx do you have a better way?
<EriC^> dean: are you booted in ubuntu right now?
<dean> no
<dean> this is one thing i do know that might be messing things up
<dean> i have ubuntu files in my windows drive
<dean> boot files
<dean> are they supposed to be there?
<EriC^> yeah
<EriC^> in the efi partition
<EriC^> dean: boot into ubuntu or a live usb and come back here
<dean> okay, just a thought, cause my first install failed
<dean> i can't boot into ubuntu
<hanabishi_> Please help
<hanabishi_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7CGkR3PdMK/
<dean> i can use the live cd
<hanabishi_> i can't install runit
<EriC^> remember check the bios, set an admin password and see if you get more options
<dean> i'll check
<EriC^> k try the bios, then live usb if that fails, boot the live usb in uefi mode though
<dean> i only have like an hour
<dean> my usb has been failing to boot too now for some reason
<EriC^> np we can be done in 10mins max, i've to make lunch too
<Cfhowlett> Wubi?
<dean> so my boot-repair usb doesn't work
<dean> anyway, be right back in ubuntu live cd
<EriC^> k
<crypto> Hey, i just downloaded a torrent form a russian guy who is very eager to know when i have installed his shit. ClamAV says the .sh and other files are fine. But in still nervous. Any tips?
<JimBuntu> crypto, run it on a fresh install that you plan to wipe after. ( if you must )
<JimBuntu> crypto, no networking enabled either. No bluetooth/etc. Depending on how paranoid you are, trash the hardware after.
<crypto> yeah thats a good tip. how about a solution that doesnt reqiure me to install linux on another hdd? :P
<blackflow> trash the hardware after, ain't joking. IME and all that carp.....
<blackflow> seriously though.
<crypto> throw it in the trash? basically? xD
<blackflow> well you can't be sure, can you? unless you have fully open sourced mobo whith no hidden minixes lurking from random chips.
<Cfhowlett> Crypto some good reason you getting files from Vlad and not from the repos?
<crypto> hmm i almost forgot about VM's what if i just installed a VM and tested it there? should be fine right?
<JimBuntu> blackflow, well, that eliminates Intel processors, lol
<blackflow> Cfhowlett: I resent that stereotypical naming!
<blackflow> crypto: no, can't be sure with VMs either. it's a popular myth that VMs offer any kind of guaranteed security.
<blackflow> I mean just look at all the qemu/kvm/xen vulns published last year alone...
<DrManhattan> 2700x vs 8400 = Box is for deep learning programming and gaming - has a 1080ti - which CPU would you guys recommend and why?
<DrManhattan> If I could bother you all for your opinions
<crypto> Well, Vlad, if he is a honest guy, has some cool shit if it works. i know alot of cool russians, but never spoke to this one.
<DrManhattan> My current setup is dual x5650 for 24 logical cores with 24gb ECC ram, same video card
<crypto> Fucking VM's
<crypto> Well ill just wont take the chance then...
<DrManhattan> OMG, I'm so sorry guys, I thought I was in Hardware
<JimBuntu> DrManhattan, more GPUs for deep learning.
<crypto> fucking hell. Or acutally my old laptop i could try it on. PROBLEM IS: if it works, it can still be malicious!
<blackflow> crypto: language....
<crypto> english
<JimBuntu> crypto, blackflow means, please don't curse/swear/etc.
<DrManhattan> JimBuntu, I want to learn more before I spend the money - by the time I am in need of more GPU power, there will be new generations of cards
<DrManhattan> at the very least I'll be able to afford a GRID card on the cheap
<crypto> ah sorry for that
<dean_> i'm back
<EriC^> wb
<dean_> so a password didn't get me any more options
<EriC^> any luck with the bios?
<EriC^> k
<dean_> and i already had fast boot turned off
<EriC^> type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999"
<dean_> says i can't access /dev/ sr0
<dean_> read only
<dean_> which is weird since that's all i need
<crypto> Any programs that anyone would recommend to scan possibly malicious files?
<dean_> then it started mounting drives
<hanabishi_> hello everyone, to day i'm solve a problem about can't run runit for git and git-all
<hanabishi_> then i'm fix it by https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WrxsxpCvqx/
<dean_> http://termbin.com/7wq3
<blackflow> crypto: any such programs rely on databases of _known_ malware, so..... still can't be sure :)
<JimBuntu> crypto, ClamAV, ESET NOD32, Sophos, Comodo.  However, I don't think any of these will help against code that is simply malicious/bad.
<crypto> ah fudge
<crypto> Well... thanks for the help anyways. i will try to install these files on my old laptop. And just feel it through and hope for the best.
<JimBuntu> crypto, good luck!
<EriC^> dean_: i'll brb in 10mins, sorry
<crypto> Thanks!
<dean_> okay
<dean_> http://termbin.com/3nqa
<EriC^> dean_: back, type "sudo mount /dev/sdd2 /mnt"
<dean_> okay, did
<EriC^> dean_: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<dean_> EriC^: okay
<EriC^> dean_: sudo chroot /mnt
<dean_> EriC^: okay
<strive> Gotta love those one-liners.
<blackflow> you forgot /dev/shm
<EriC^> dean_: mount -a
<blackflow> ideally, just     mount -t proc proc /mnt/proc; mount -R /dev /mnt/dev  and mount -R /sys /mnt/sys
<EriC^> /run is needed for apt
<blackflow> it needn't be hosts' /run tho
<EriC^> k
<blackflow> in fact, iirc it shouldn't even, due to clashes with services using /run outside of the chroot
<EriC^> dean_: done?
<dean_> yeah
<dean_> sorry, thought i was the one waiting :/
<EriC^> dean_: (ls -lR /boot/efi; lsblk) | nc termbin.com 9999
<dean_> http://termbin.com/9ie9
<EriC^> dean_: type "cp /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi{,.backup}"
<dean_> okay
<EriC^> dean_: cp /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi
<dean_> okay
<EriC^> dean_: sed -i 's/bootmgfw.efi/bootmgfw.efi.backup/' /usr/lib/os-probes/mounted/efi/20microsoft
<dean_> okay
<EriC^> dean_: update-grub
<dean_> done
<EriC^> dean_: try rebooting
<dean_> okay
<dean> so, i'm missing files i guess
<EriC^> dean: what happened?
<dean> it tried to auto boot into windows i'm guessing
<EriC^> ok and what did it say
<dean> but it said that the efi files were missing
<dean> i tried to take a picture but it was too short a time
<EriC^> wow, it must check if it's genuinley the windows efi file
<dean> it was like boot/efi/grubs
<EriC^> aha, did it complain about grubx64.efi ?
<dean> yeah
<EriC^> i've seen that with my hp, it continued to boot though
<EriC^> ok, we can copy grub to the efi dir and it should be ok then
<dean> i think it said that it was missing though
<EriC^> dean: are you in the live usb right now?
<dean> live cd
<dean> $WINDOWS.~BT/boot/?
<EriC^> no
<EriC^> dean_: type "sudo mount /dev/sdd2 /mnt"
<dean> okay
<EriC^> dean_: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<dean> okay
<EriC^> dean: sudo chroot /mnt
<dean> okay
<EriC^> dean: mount -a
<dean> okay
<EriC^> dean: try "grub-install"
<dean> installation finished. no problems
<EriC^> dean: try "ls -l /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/grubx64.efi"
<dean> -rwx------ 1 root root 1116024 Jun 18 05:21 /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/grubx64.efi
<EriC^> dean: nice
<EriC^> dean: try "cp /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot"
<dean> shall i try once more then?
<dean> ah, okay
<EriC^> no
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<EriC^> dean: ok give it a shot rebooting
<dean> okay
<EriC^> dean: if it doesn't work, try to enable secureboot it might work then
<dean_> so, i can boot into ubuntu again
<dean_> and it's option 1
<dean_> there's also an option for the windows boot
<dean_> but that one's always messed up my bootloader
<dean_> i figured i'd at least try to boot before the option might disappear
<dean_> i'm going back in to inspect my bios a bit more carefully
<dean> should i try using the windows bootloader?
<dean> or do you think that'd delete grub?
<EriC^> yeah try using it
<EriC^> if it deletes it that'd be pretty impressive
<dean> okay
<dean> it looks like it's working
<EriC^> hmm nice
<dean> so what does all this mean?
<dean> haha
<EriC^> i guess a happy ending
<dean> what did you do though?  change paths?
<dean> moved some files around?
<EriC^> yeah i switched the efi files so the bios thinks its booting windows
<EriC^> and edited grub to look for the alternate name for windows
<dean> windows update shouldn't mess around with them?
<dean> oh
<EriC^> if you run some windows updates in the future, it might reverse what we did, depending on the updates
<dean> i guess i'll see
<EriC^> it's pretty rare but happens sometimes, then you'll need to repeat the steps
<dean> okay
<dean> well, thanks for all the help
<EriC^> no problem
<dean> this is rare though?
<EriC^> windows update reversing?
<dean> i just figured that it'd be easy to dual boot on a separate drive
<mingdao> How do I start the 18.04 Live USB without an X server ... just console?
<EriC^> i'd say maybe once a year i have to switch the files again
<EriC^> mingdao: try adding "text" to the grub line
<dean> i guess uefi messes that up though
<dean> alright, well have a good night/day
<EriC^> dean: yeah the manufacturers play hard ball sometimes
<EriC^> you too
<dean> bye
<EriC^> bye
<mingdao> EriC^: after /casper/vmlinuz.efi ?
<mingdao> my mouse/kbd work there to edit the grub entry, but don't work once the desktop is loaded
<EriC^> mingdao: yeah, or try "systemd.unit=multi-user.target"
<EriC^> mingdao: probably "text" doesn't work anymore
<mingdao> EriC^: yeah, just FYI ...  adding text it still goes to GUI
<mingdao> EriC^: "systemd.unit=multi-user.target" got me to ubuntu login: but kbd still doesn't work
<mingdao> no joy, time running out
<mingdao> this morning
<testibot> ?
<mingdao> EriC^: trying with PS/2 kbd ... what user/pass at that login?
<mnr200> Can I add gpg/pgp key manually to the gpg key file?
<EriC^> mingdao: should be user:flavor name password empty
<EriC^> user: ubuntu/xubuntu etc
<mingdao> EriC^: tks
<TabMasher> Can someone suggest a decent BluRay burning software for Ubuntu?
<klemax> Hello
<klemax> I have got a problem after upgrading from 17.10 to 18.04. That happens on only KDE environment. After suspending, when the pc comes back, sddm freezes and I see white screen. I checked the logs and saw some ati drivers error there.
<klemax> I am not sure if the problem is a kernel issue or kde.
<ppf> when i try to have a socket listening on port 80, why do i get a Permission denied back?
<klemax> Its denied by apache?
<ppf> ?
<Pici> ppf: only the root/sudo user can listen on ports lower than 1024
<ppf> hmm, darn
<ppf> so i have to start the process as root?
<ppf> Pici: that's not gonna happen. is there a way to disable the restriction
<leftyfb> ppf: use a different port. 8080 for instance
<ppf> can't, clients use 80 and are not under my control
<leftyfb> then it needs to run as root
<leftyfb> or with root priv
<ppf> it's some python program, i'm not runnign that as root ;)
<Pici> ppf: the other way is to setup a reverse proxy from your httpd server. so remote clients hit 80, and it 'redirects' to 8080 internally
<ppf> it's just a twisted app, not a fully fledged webserver
<ppf> i think i'll just PREROUTE
<ppf> well, plus the lo equivalent
<Pici> ppf: ah, okay, that works too.
<dave666> Hi all,
<dave666> I am trying to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 within Ubuntu.
<dave666> As part of the upgrade, it downloads many packages. Some it fails on, and then the upgrade fails.
<ppf> dave666: how/why does it fail on the packages
<dave666> I have started to check the files it tries to download and fails on, and it appears that the file might be missing from the za.archive.ubuntu.com
<ppf> switch to another mirror then
<ppf> that can happen sometimes during deployment
<ppf> !paste please
<dave666> So, I was wondering how I go about checking if the files are really there.
<dave666> ok - I gotta go to a meeting quick. brb.
<leftyfb> dave666: change your mirror to archive.ubuntu.com
<kappa1> I had a program running emitting output to the terminal when my pc crashed. Is it possible to see the last emitted output after starting up my system again?
<leftyfb> no
<kappa1> are you sure?
<leftyfb> kappa1: unless you had it logging to a file or to kernel messages, then no
<kappa1> ok thanks
<sphinx1> test
<sphinx1> yay, it works
<mistralo1> Anyone know how I can stop ubuntu from powering down external drives?
<memphisto> mistralo1: usb ?
<mistralo1> yeah
<mistralo1> sata in a usb cradle
<memphisto> maybe this can help
<memphisto> https://askubuntu.com/questions/185274/how-can-i-disable-usb-autosuspend-for-a-specific-device
<mistralo1> memphisto: umm thats for a mouse?
<oerheks> In "Disks" utility, choose your relevant drive, then press Ctrl + e to open Drive Settings, in Standby tab, you can edit standby timeout settings.
<mistralo1> no gui ;)
<oerheks> really, how interesting
<memphisto> mouse as example , but you put the device id
<mistralo1> memphisto: yeah but from my understanding that coontrols the usb device not the disk
<mistralo1> in this case the usb device does not power down. The disk does
<memphisto> is it a usb disk ?
<mistralo1> its a 4 bay usb cradle
<memphisto> and when power management kicks in you loose all 4 disks , right?
<mistralo1> no none
<memphisto> what happens then ?
<mistralo1> the hard disk spins down and takes 10-15 seconds to spin up again when i access a file
<mistralo1> is the usb device powered off. It could cause file system corruption + fschk on remount ;)
<e-stolarz> #Goldsmith
<mistralo1> this isn't something that Linux enables on a disk by default. This is something ubuntu turns on somewhere I want to know where so I can turn it off
<memphisto> mistralo1: use hdparm -B 254 /dev/xxx
<mistralo1> memphisto: can't use hdparm is a "scsi" on the usb layer
<mistralo1> I can use sdparm. But then ubuntu ranodmly changes these back
<memphisto> there is sdparm
<mistralo1> so how to make that "stick" ?
<mistralo1> cause ubunutu somewhere keeps turning it back on again
<memphisto> well, there is /etc/rc.local but i think you won't be using that
<mistralo1> naaa not enough.... Want it for all disk ever plugged in
<memphisto> uff
<memphisto> then udev
<spreeuw> you may be able to write it to the disk firmware
<spreeuw> forgot
<spreeuw> havent touched disks ina while lol
<spreeuw> maybe itys part of a general powersaving profile
<spreeuw> on a plain linux you fall back to disk firmware defaults
<mistralo1> yeah which is "Don't spin down"
<spreeuw> and driver hardcoded defaults
<spreeuw> theres also sdparm
<mistralo1> yeah i get that
<mattfly> hi im having a serious issue with apt-get update
<mistralo1> but i set it with sdparm and ubuntu has something that switches it back later
<spreeuw> could also be the usb layer
<mattfly> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SThrNGQRKK/
<spreeuw> Disk Utility -> select HDD drive -> click on the "More actions..." icon on the top right corner -> Drive settings...
<mattfly> everything is giving this   Couldn't create temporary file /tmp/apt.conf.K5jJyF for passing config to apt-key  gpg error
<spreeuw> gnome-disk-utility
<mattfly> but if i cd to /tmp and touch anything it gives no error
<Anticom> Hi all. I'm trying to set up my machine (16.04) to use ipsec vpn. I've installed network-manager-vpnc-gnome and i was able to add a connection. However now I'm stuck since i need to enter a PSK somewhere but i can't find an option for that in the dialog. I've read about editing /etc/ipsec.secrets however this file seems to be related to strongswan. Now what should i do? Uninstall vpnc and use strongswan instead or is there a way to get this working with
<Anticom> vpnc?
<mistralo1> spreeuw: its a headless box with no gui
<Anticom> I'm refering to https://askubuntu.com/questions/586751/where-to-add-the-pre-shared-key-for-the-server-authentication-with-network-manag btw
<spreeuw> https://askubuntu.com/questions/39760/how-can-i-control-hdd-spin-down-time
<Anticom> is network-manager-l2tp-gnome a viable alternative mentioned in the 2nd answer? It's comming from a ppa and the package is related to vpn so i'm a little concerned
<memphisto> mattfly: you are missing sticky bit in /tmp
<mattfly> how  to fix?
<memphisto> chmod 1777 /tmp
<Anticom> mattfly: man chmod
<thescientist> !search The Salt of the Earth
<ubottu> Found:
<mattfly> I dont get, what should i run
<Anticom> mattfly: memphisto gave you the straight answer... i gave you the answer to learn the concept
<mattfly> still dont have it fixed...
<Anticom> probably because /tmp is not owned by you but root
<mattfly> im running that as root
<mattfly> should I chmod 777 /tmo ?
<mattfly>  i mean tmp
<memphisto> chmod 1777 /tmp  like one seven seven seven
<mattfly> oh
<mattfly> thanks
<Anticom> btw anyone on my question?
<memphisto> Anticom: can't help with that...sorry
<dave666> Lets try again - Hi all,
<dave666> I am trying to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 within Ubuntu.
<dave666> As part of the upgrade, it downloads many packages. Some it fails on, and then the upgrade fails.
<dave666> I have started to check the files it tries to download and fails on, and it appears that the file might be missing from the za.archive.ubuntu.com
<dave666> So, I was wondering how I go about checking if the files are really there.
<dave666> I had a look at one file:
<memphisto> change the repo
<memphisto> and try again
<dave666> http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/s/scala/scala-doc_2.11.6-6_all.deb
<memphisto> my shift is over. i'm off . have a nice day
<dave666> Thanks memphisto! Cheers
<dave666> Have a good one too
<Anticom> dave666: have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XenialUpgrades ?
<MibixFox> is there a way to restart the service that manages all the disk I have mounted without restarting?
<MibixFox> one of my drives is no longer responding
<leftyfb> MibixFox: just unmount it
<MibixFox> wont even let me unmount
<leftyfb> MibixFox: what error?
<MibixFox> unmount failed operation not permitted?
<dave666> Anticom: I have now read it. Thanks.
<Anticom> dave666: check back if you have any further issues
<leftyfb> MibixFox: use sudo
<Anticom> dist-upgrades are always cumbersome
<MibixFox> ehh i was trying to use the gui
 * Anticom is on xenial still for that very reason
<dave666> I'm going to try those instructions - and will be back with either thanks or a sad story. :)
<leftyfb> MibixFox: don't
<MibixFox> i dont know its device name just its mount point
<MibixFox> guess ill just restart
<Anticom> Okay i got the VPN issue sorted. The PSK could be entered into the group pw and it magically worked
<Anticom> Another issue i'm faced with now is connecting to a windows 10 network share. I never actually configured smb myself so any advice / tutorial / reference etc. ?
<leftyfb> MibixFox: sudo umount /path/to/mount/point
<MibixFox> yeah it didnt work
<leftyfb> MibixFox: what error?
<leftyfb> MibixFox: "didn't work" doesn't help
<MibixFox> couldnt find the mount point i guess i forget the error already reset
<MibixFox> lol
<Travis9201> I am having problems with the kernel in ubuntu 18.04 LTS I would like to downgrade the kernel but I do not know how to in ubuntu... Could I do it with a live USB and Mount the Installion I just did with the terminal I just installed it and I did an update...
<leftyfb> MibixFox: "mount" will show you all the mount points
<MibixFox> i had the mount point
<leftyfb> Travis9201: there's no reason you can't install a kernel in the running OS
<leftyfb> MibixFox: you said, "couldnt find the mount point". That tells me you didn't use the correct mount point
<MibixFox> i think it was already dismounted or something
<MibixFox> i had the correct /mnt/ adddress
<MibixFox> i thought i needed the /dev/ address
<Travis9201> leftyfb : If I could I would but it seems after the update I did seems when I restarted it hangs on the logo and goes into a hibernation state and it shuts down I had this problem before but I don't know how to change the kernel in Ubuntu...
<plasmoduck> Warning: Permanently added 'github.com,192.30.255.112' (RSA) to the list of known hosts.
<plasmoduck> How do I undo this?
<plasmoduck> I followed this instruction: git clone git@github.com:dotzero/RaspberryPi-MOTD.git and it looks like it done something dodgy
<plasmoduck> I added some rsa trusted host
<leftyfb> plasmoduck: it's just a public key in ~/.ssh/known_hosts. ... it's not "dodgy" at all
<MibixFox> mm lovely the drive isnt showing up even after a restart
<plasmoduck> ssh
<plasmoduck> but im just trying to download something from git
<leftyfb> plasmoduck: cloning a github repo does nothing other than copy the repo to the $CWD
<plasmoduck> so ive allowed someone access to ssh into me?
<leftyfb> plasmoduck: yes, github will use ssh
<leftyfb> plasmoduck: no
<plasmoduck> ok
<plasmoduck> how do I remove it anyhow
<leftyfb> plasmoduck: you used ssh to clone the repo. As opposed to http
<plasmoduck> id rather just use the clone url method
<leftyfb> plasmoduck: undo what?
<plasmoduck> The command I used was: git clone git@github.com:dotzero/RaspberryPi-MOTD.git
<leftyfb> plasmoduck: you want to delete the repo and reclone it used http? What do you think that will accomplish?
<plasmoduck> and it added a key
<plasmoduck> I want to removed the allowed stored key from my computer
<leftyfb> plasmoduck: it's just a public thumbprint of the repo
<plasmoduck> yes but have never used this method, nor seen this before, how do I undo hat I have down?
<leftyfb> jeeze
<Anticom> Basically i'd like to have the share mounted somewhere if available but it might not be if i'm not in the vpn
<leftyfb> plasmoduck: first, you take off the tin foil hat. Then you delete the entry from ~/.ssh/known_hosts
 * Anticom likes tin foil hats
<leftyfb> plasmoduck: https://www.ssh.com/ssh/host-key  some light reading
<leftyfb> plasmoduck: The point is, there's nothing nefarious or malicious about having the host_key of github.com pulled down onto your system with all the other host keys of every device you've ever connected to via ssh.
<Travis9201> Could anyone tell me how to downgrade my kernel please I am having some trouble with the updates that i just did its hanging up on the logo when I restart my computer... I would need some helpl please thanks
<Travis9201> if I can do it on a live usb with ubuntu on it that would be really helpful thanks
<leftyfb> Travis9201: http://karlcode.owtelse.com/blog/2017/03/13/reverting-to-a-previous-kernel/
 * SporkWitch has a well-commented known_hosts file in his configs git repo, signs the commit whenever he updates / adds / removes a computer
<Travis9201> leftyfb: Thanks
<sh0t> hi guys I upgraded to ubuntu 18.04, now I have some problems in connecting to eduroam. I set it up as usual, but now when it tries to connect it says something like "Password or encryption keys are required to access the wifi"
<sh0t> any ideas?
<Travis9201> leftyfb: Linux 4.15.0.20-generic is doing the same thing that linux 4.15.0.23-generic is doing its hanging up on when its loading what I did when you send me a the URL I don't understand the Installion was find I don't know what the problem...
<HyP3r> hello, a short question about 50unattended-upgrades: I have a foreign source: "deb http://build.openvpn.net/debian/openvpn/stable xenial main" and want that packages from there are also updated automatically
<HyP3r> How can I write this in the "Unattended-Upgrade::Allowed-Origins" <-?
<leftyfb> Travis9201: 4.15.0.23 was released in May. I doubt verymuch your issue has anything to do with your kernel
<Travis9201> leftyfb: I had the same thing happen in Arch Linux I had to install the Linux-LTS and always place the opition in the grub and it work find I don't know if I have to do the same thing in Ubuntu
<leftyfb> Travis9201: what option?
<yecril71pl1> Hi, I have a problem with screen locking on 18.04.  I told GNOME shell not to lock the screen but it still does.  Moreover, I am unable to unlock it back (except by using loginctl).
<Travis9201> leftyfb: What Option? The Linux-LTS I installed thow the terminal while installing Arch-Linux it was to do with the Kernel I know what the problem is... But am not understanding if I could do the same thing while in the Ubuntu Live Installion... I just need to know how to mount and get into the User Account While in the Live USB Image
<chron0s_> hi guys, i have a problem. I kinda fucked up my SD Card and I cant mount it anymore. So i tried to format it via gparted and fdisk however it seems like the card cant be found(fdisk -l) and i get an i/o error. I can see it via lsblk. Anyone got an idea ? :/
<webmind> how did you fuck it up?
<chron0s_> i copied some binary into the rootfs.
<chron0s_> as descriped here: https://github.com/OP-TEE/build/blob/master/docs/rpi3.md#57-other-root-filesystems-than-initramfs-based
<chron0s_> it is diveded into 2 parts boot and rootfs and i kinda exchanged the binary files in the rootfs. the boot partion is still mounted
<Travis9201> After Mounting The /dev/sda1 in Live-USB Ubuntu How can I access the Username or FileSystem to getinto my installition that I created or installed and install things throw the terminal
<Travis9201> while in the USB-Live
<chron0s_> @webmind, any ideas ? :(
<HyP3r> Anyone?
<JimBuntu> HyP3r, https://askubuntu.com/questions/87849/how-to-enable-silent-automatic-updates-for-any-repository
<HyP3r> JimBuntu: ok thanks
<guest-jnmTUe> hello
<guest-jnmTUe> oi
<guest-jnmTUe> oi
<guest-jnmTUe> eae
<guest-jnmTUe> ae
<leftyfb> guest-jnmTUe: can we help you with something?
<chron0s_> hi guys, i have a problem. I kinda fucked up my SD Card and I cant mount it anymore. So i tried to format it via gparted and fdisk however it seems like the card cant be found(fdisk -l) and i get an i/o error. I can see it via lsblk. Anyone got an idea ? :/
<chron0s_> the sd card is divided into 2 partions
<Kardis> is there a way to use my graphic gard with nvidia 304 driver?
<chron0s_> and the rootfs is not mountable anymore
<guest-jnmTUe> y
<guest-jnmTUe> i need
<guest-jnmTUe> internet point
<Kardis> free driver not work very well
<Kardis> and no support for my graphics card
<sh0t> hi guys I upgraded to ubuntu 18.04, now I have some problems in connecting to eduroam. I set it up as usual, but now when it tries to connect it says something like "Password or encryption keys are required to access the wifi" any ideas?
<Akuw> what is this --->    https://pastebin.com/AU2xiGWP
<Akuw> hard drive
<ash_worksi> is there some default configuration that blocks dig answers for ANY because it 'might be too big' ?
<yecril71pl1> How do I configure postgres94?
<EriC^^> Akuw: yes that's a hard drive
<ash_worksi> yecril71pl1: too ambiguous; what do you want to configure?
<Akuw> but it is a phisycal proble right
<Akuw> its a SSD
<leftyfb> Akuw: bad drive
<yecril71pl1> Nothing happens when I tell the software manager to launch postgresql94
<compdoc> should be a log file
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/postgresql.html.en
<yecril71pl1> oerheks: thank you, I need 9.4
<yecril71pl1> I have various things in /snap/postgres94
<yecril71pl1> but I have no idea how to use them
<nacc> yecril71pl1: do you know what snaps are?
<nacc> yecril71pl1: and did you mean /snap/postgresql94 ?
<yecril71pl1> I do not know what snaps are
<yecril71pl1> Right, /snap/postgresql94
<yecril71pl1> I do not know how to run a snap
<nacc> yecril71pl1: snaps are an alternative packaging format
<nacc> yecril71pl1: is this your system? or a shared system?
<yecril71pl1> It is my system
<nacc> yecril71pl1: if yours, you had to install the snap at some point.
<yecril71pl1> I have just installed it
<yecril71pl1> but I have no idea what to do with it
<nacc> yecril71pl1: so you installed something but don't know what it is?
<nacc> yecril71pl1: that's a rather sad state of affairs
<yecril71pl1> nacc: I know what it is.  I do not know how to start it.
<nacc> yecril71pl1: did you specifically want PG 9.4?
<yecril71pl1> Yes, I did
<nacc> yecril71pl1: in any case, type postgresql94.<tab>
<yecril71pl1> And I agree that my ignorance is sad :-(
 * yecril71pl1 has found file:///snap/postgresql94/52/usr/share/doc/postgresql/html/index.html
<nacc> yecril71pl1: did you try what i suggested?
<nacc> yecril71pl1: i believe it's actually just `postgresql94`
<blackflow> yecril71pl1: may I ask why do you need postgres 9.4 specifically?
<oerheks> we dropped 9.4 some time ago.. https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=postgresql
<blackflow> oerheks: it's a snap
<yecril71pl1> Because my server requires it.
<yecril71pl1> postgres does not know where to find the server configuration file.
<blackflow> .... owned by a random company, and not pgdg, by the way.
<yecril71pl1> blackflow: random or not, it is in the store.
<blackflow> yecril71pl1: well that's what I'm asking, why do you require 9.4 specifically. what is it that 9.6 can't accomplish?
<oerheks> jups, anyone can make a ppa/snap/flatpack
<blackflow> or postgres 10 in bionic.
 * yecril71pl1 shall try postgres 10
<nacc> fwiw, the snap documentation appears to be at https://github.com/commandprompt/postgresql-snap
<Richard_Cavell> What version of gcc is with Ubuntu 18.04?
<Richard_Cavell> I'm on 16.04 and it uses 5.4.0, which is too old for me
<oerheks> as it is LTS, it will be a stable version
<oerheks> !find gcc
<ubottu> Found: gcc, gcc-7, gcc-7-aarch64-linux-gnu, gcc-7-aarch64-linux-gnu-base, gcc-7-arm-linux-gnueabihf, gcc-7-arm-linux-gnueabihf-base, gcc-7-base, gcc-7-cross-base, gcc-7-doc, gcc-7-multilib (and 1045 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gcc&searchon=names&suite=bionic&section=all
<oerheks> !info gcc-7
<ubottu> gcc-7 (source: gcc-7): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 7.3.0-16ubuntu3 (bionic), package size 7511 kB, installed size 26728 kB
<oerheks> pretty up2date, looking @ https://packages.debian.org/sid/gcc-7
 * Richard_Cavell has to install VirtualBox because 18.04 won't run on his machine
<nacc> Richard_Cavell: do you actually need a VM? just use a container
<yecril71pl1> It seems that snaps cannot write to /var
<nacc> yecril71pl1: if they are confined, no they cannot
<yecril71pl1> but I do not want to store data in /snap
<nacc> yecril71pl1: did you read the github pages?
<nacc> yecril71pl1: then don't use snaps.
<yecril71pl1> nacc, all, it is up and running.  Thank you so much :-)
<nacc> yecril71pl: cool
<yecril71pl> DETAIL:  The database was initialized with LC_COLLATE "en_US.UTF-8",  which is not recognized by setlocale().
<yecril71pl> the locale is called en_US.utf8 in Ubuntu.
<badbodh> hello. is there anyway to see a list of snapstore only on ubuntu software 18.04
<yecril71pl> they are all in /snap
<duvan> .
<badbodh> yecril71pl, so nothing on gui ?
<AnimalFarmPig> If I want to submit a patch to some code in an Ubuntu package, what do I need to do?
<badbodh> is it bug or intended behavior ?
<AnimalFarmPig> bugfix
<yecril71pl> badbodh: Ubuntu Software
<nythalcrow>  think 18.04 is very nice
 * jeffree yells
<jeffree> UBUNTUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<nacc> jeffree: please stop.
<badbodh> yecril71pl, there's editor picks n stuff. nothing 'snap' specific
<nacc> badbodh: you mean you want to see what snaps are available in the software center?
<badbodh> suggestions do include some snapstore items
<jeffree> nacc: since you asked
<nacc> yecril71pl: /snap is about your system, not the store.
<badbodh> nacc, aye. a list of all snaps
<jeffree> UBUNTUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<nacc> AnimalFarmPig: file a bug
<AnimalFarmPig> there's a bug in the `guake` package in 18.04. It's an easy fix.
<AnimalFarmPig> bug already filed
<nacc> AnimalFarmPig: ok, download the sourcepackage, make the change, submit the debdiff
<yecril71pl> badbodh: the desktop application shows you snamps
<AnimalFarmPig> it's a 1 line of code change to fix the bug, or could be fixed by adding a dependency to the package
<nacc> AnimalFarmPig: do you know how ubuntu source pakages work?
<badbodh> yecril71pl, can you be more specific? you can be as "advanced" as possible
<AnimalFarmPig> nacc: cool. Where do I submit to? I'm looking through the "contributing" section of the wiki don't see detail
<nacc> AnimalFarmPig: you submit it as an attachment in the bug
<AnimalFarmPig> nacc: ehhh.... I've built some source packages before, but been a while. You have a handy link to documentation?
<badbodh> i know the archwiki page for snapd. command line isn't a problem, i was wondering if the software centre could be made to list all available snapps
<AnimalFarmPig> or know what I should search for
<badbodh> it does suggest on home page, so it definitely reads the snapd
<badbodh> but it's a mix of repo and snap
<badbodh> i hope i'm being coherent :D
<nacc> AnimalFarmPig: roughly: `pull-lp-source guake bionic; cd guake; <make your changes>; dpkg-source --commit (and then edit the quilt patch); dep3changelog debian/patches/<path to your patch>; dpkg-buildpackage -S -nc -d -uc -us; cd ../; debdiff <old>.dsc <new>.dsc
<nacc> badbodh: you should ask in #snappy
<nacc> badbodh: the store does not "read" snapd
<yecril71pl> badbodh: gnome-software.desktop
<AnimalFarmPig> awesome. I've been using Ubuntu for quite a while, figure it's time to learn how to contribute. Thanks, nacc!
<nacc> AnimalFarmPig: yw; there are git repos now for packages in main, but the above will work (roughly) for all packages
<badbodh> yecril71pl, tell me where to click https://kek.gg/i/7FqLfN.png
<AnimalFarmPig> nacc: cool. I'll take a look. Need to get back to work now, but you've definitely given me enough info to figure it out myself. Thanks again!
<nacc> badbodh: you can't search 'by snap'  if that's what you're asking
<nacc> AnimalFarmPig: no problem
<badbodh> nacc, thank you. now i'll excuse myself to allow that disappointment sink in :)
<nacc> badbodh: i mean it would be sort of bad in principle
<nacc> badbodh: the eventual goal is you don't notice what the source of the package is
<badbodh> yeah, i heard the story. malware and stuff
<badbodh> no problems. there's always other ways to skin a mongoose
<badbodh> cheers
<nacc> I believe if you pick a specific app, you can tell
<badbodh> there's editor's pick too. i guess those are safe to download
<nacc> badbodh: editor's picks is store curation; it doesn't refer to snap or deb, afaik
<badbodh> some are snaps, some are from repo
<badbodh> look at my screenshot. there's libreoffice in editor's pick which is snap btw
<wad> Quick printing question: There's a printer at work, I've got the IP address, I can hit it in my browser and see all kinds of stats on the printer, I've downloaded the PPD, I'm installing it, but it's asking for the "Device URI". The IP address alone doesn't work. Ideas?
<badbodh> but when i search libreoffice directly, only repo (preinstalled) shows up
<wad> I've googled around, trying to figure out what I should specify for the device URI, into the printer settings.
<badbodh> i am trying to understand the logic behind inconsistencies
<badbodh> if i may call that
<hrehf> hmm, why is ubuntu still downloading updates from http:// sources? is this secure?
<wad> I've tried "ipp://10.72.20.20/" but the printer doesn't respond. I know it's listening on port 80 on that IP address.
<hrehf> are checksums guaranteed to download from https?
<JimBuntu> &e wad, is it an hp?
<nacc> badbodh: not the behavior here (on 18.04)
<wad> It's a Kyocera TASKalfa 4551ci
<wad> I've got the exact PPD file for it installed on my Ubuntu box.
<wad> All is well.... except that NOPLACE can I find information on what to specify for the device URI. :(
<nacc> hrehf: https://askubuntu.com/questions/352952/are-repository-lists-secure-is-there-an-https-version
<badbodh> nacc, i guess https://snapcraft.io/store will do for now
<nacc> hrehf: and perhaps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SecureApt
<badbodh> secureapt. pfft! back in the days we had plaintext passwords over http
<hrehf> nacc: thanks, I didn't find anything with my search terms
<nacc> hrehf: my google query was "ubuntu apt https"
<hrehf> hmm, I installed chromium from Software & Updates. I just uninstalled & reinstalled it, but now my bookmarks are gone, any ideas how to recover them? again, my google foo is bad :(
<NoIdea> Hello.
<NoIdea> Is right-click menus in the system tray not working a known issue in Trusty Tahr?
<NoIdea> I know Trusty is an old version, but there are good reasons why I can't upgrade right now, until some health issues I'm having improve.
<NoIdea> So I thought it was worth asking, in case anybody does know about this and there's a way round it.
<hackinghorn> hi, what is the latest version?
<beaver> <- bionic hackinghorn
<beaver> 18.04
<NoIdea> Bionic, would that be an LTS?
<beaver> yes NoIdea
<NoIdea> thanks Beaver.  Any idea about the system try thing in Trusty?
<NoIdea> They used to work, I'm sure.
<NoIdea> *tray.
<carsten__> Hello! My name is Carsten from Nordhorn German. I am struggeling with the setup of my DVBsky 950 V3 PCIe card. My system show the card, but the driver wont be loaded. Is there any irc chat for Mythbuntu or arround DVB cards?
<ikonia> carsten__: what happens when you try to load the module ?
<ikonia> what version of ubuntu ?
<Dexx1_> Hey guys. When I put in a sdcard into my sdcard reader, the drive doesn't show up. How can I get it working?
<carsten__> it is the Mythbuntu 16.04 with update to Mythtv 29
<carsten__> i have not so much routine in configuring linux... how to load the module?
<carsten__> DVB: registering adapter 0 frontend 0 (Montage Technology M88DS3103)...
<carsten__> [   26.354499] SMI PCIe driver 0000:02:00.0: DVBSky S950 V3 port 1 MAC: 00:18:33:54:05:51
<carsten__> [   26.691952] Registered IR keymap rc-dvbsky
<carsten__> [   26.692028] rc rc0: IR (DVBSky S950 V3) as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.0/0000:02:00.0/rc/rc0
<carsten__> [   26.692075] input: IR (DVBSky S950 V3) as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.0/0000:02:00.0/rc/rc0/input4
<carsten__> [   39.672829] m88ds3103 1-0068: Direct firmware load for dvb-demod-m88ds3103.fw failed with error -2
<Richard_Cavell> Hi everyone. I'm using Ubuntu 18.04 Desktop 64-bit inside a VM with VirtualBox. Am i right in thinking that I don't need to install guest additions in 18.04 because that stuff's already in there?
<carsten__> Ikonia?
<carsten__>  Direct firmware load for dvb-demod-m88ds3103.fw failed with error -2  - how to fix this problem?
<carsten__> where  will Mythbuntu search for the firmware if not in /lib/firmware/ ?
<carsten__> join/ #ubuntu-mythtv
<carsten__> ops
<cd2usb> hi, is there an iso that acts as an "wrapper" to boot to usb? the infrastructure is slightly old and doesnt support boot from usb.
<cd2usb> plop boot manager would be it , i guess
<yecril71pl> GNOME lock screen does not let me back in
<yecril71pl> The password control does not show, only the date
<mrvanes> Is anyone of the ubuntu packagers in here?
<nacc> mrvanes: what is your specific question?
<mrvanes> There seems to be a libva mismatch
<mrvanes> libmyth depends on libva1 which isn't available in bionic
<mrvanes> so, initialising libva acceleration now fails
<nacc> Richard_Cavell: what do you mean by "already in there"? is that perhaps a question for virtualbox?
<mrvanes> I still have libva1 libs lying around from 1 xenial, but there are no accompanying i965 driver to handle the job
<leftyfb> mrvanes: the proper/only way to get something like that fixed is by filing a bug
<mrvanes> bionic comes with libva2 and drivers
<mrvanes> So my CPU is very unhappy now
<nacc> mrvanes: on bionic, libmyth depends on libmva2
<nacc> *libva2
<mrvanes> And I miss deinterlacing filter
<nacc> mrvanes: are you trying to install the 16.04 libmyth?
<mrvanes> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/0.29/ubuntu bionic main
<mrvanes> apt update/upgrade
<nacc> mrvanes: that's a PPA, not an ubuntu package
<nacc> mrvanes: contact the PPA owner if they have a problem with their package
<mrvanes> libmyth                               2:29.1+fixes.20180610.675676b-0ubuntu0mythbuntu4 amd64
<oerheks> mrvanes, odd, i read libva2 ... https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/libmyth
<nacc> mrvanes: right, not the ubuntu version.
<nacc> !info libmyth bionic
<ubottu> libmyth (source: mythtv): Common library code for MythTV and add-on modules (runtime). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2:29.1+fixes.20180414.329c235-0ubuntu3 (bionic), package size 13062 kB, installed size 44153 kB
<oerheks> oh ppa, then you must ask the maintainer of that ppa
<mrvanes> I assumed I was at the right  place for that?
<leftyfb> mrvanes: contact the PPA maintainer
<nacc> mrvanes: uh, no.
<mrvanes> because the ppa is maintained by mythbuntu people?
<oerheks> no, you need to use email/launchpad
<leftyfb> oerheks: https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+contactuser
<mrvanes> I did, just thought I'd give it a try here?
<nacc> mrvanes: no, it's not supported. PPA packages are only supported by their owner.
<mrvanes> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/1777314
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1777314 in Mythbuntu "Libva1 is unavailable in Bionic" [Undecided,New]
<leftyfb> heh
<nacc> Im going to reject that bug
<mrvanes> Ok, fair enough
<oerheks> bionic gives the same version..
<oerheks> :-D
<mrvanes> So, for my understanding... there is a 0.29 in ubuntu repo that depends on libva2?
<nacc> mrvanes: yes.
<oerheks> i posted the url
<mrvanes> Is that this one 2:29.1+fixes.20180610.675676b-0ubuntu0mythbuntu2
<mrvanes> Oh, no it's the 0414 version, I see it
<mrvanes> 2:29.1+fixes.20180414.329c235-0ubuntu3
<nacc> correct
<Beast> how do I create a upgrade report? During upgrade there were 3 packages that weren't able to be retreved, but I didnt take notice at the time.
<Beast> I m in the software center trying to get history but it doesnt seem to want to give me an output, just refreshes unendelessly
<mrvanes> rebooting (drumroll)
<mrvanes> vaapicontext.cpp:173 (Create) VAAPI: Driver : Intel i965 driver for Intel(R) Bay Trail - 2.1.0
<mrvanes> Thx!!
<oerheks> :-)
<nacc> Beast: you mean an `apt upgrade` report?
<nacc> Beast: look in /var/log/apt/history.log and /var/log/apt/term.log
<carsten__> Is there anyone who know something about dvb-s card configuration in ubuntu 16.04?
<Beast> ah, yeah possibly. I just want to find out what were the packages that weren retrieved and see if I can install them now, or if they're deprecated.
<Beast> ok, thanks nacc.
<nacc> Beast: yeah, i think that should get logged there (but not sure)
<tomreyn> software center would be snaps, though, isnt it?
<nacc> tomreyn: it has snaps and debs
<nacc> tomreyn: so it technically depends; but as far as 'upgrades' go, only debs get upgraded that way
<nacc> tomreyn: snaps refresh via snapd periodically on their own
<tomreyn> if it works, yes ;)
<tomreyn> thanks for explaining, i wasn't aware software center proviced access to (a subset of) both snaps and apt.
<oerheks> type snap in search, and softwarecenter gives a list... but unfortunatly, hard to look into
<nacc> tomreyn: yeah, i think in all releases, but definitely in 16.04+
<tomreyn> i see. i don't usually use software center, prefer apt.
<curlyears> 'greetings, all
<nacc> tomreyn: yeah me neither, just aware of it :)
<curlyears> OK.  When i woke my system up this morning, I tried, after checking my morning email, to open up my browser,Firefox.  For some reason, my system pops up a box which has: "Your Firefox profile cannot be loaded/It may me missiing or inaccessible"
<curlyears> hopw did this hap[pen, and what is it?  (broad questions, I know.  I need help in finding the answers
<EriC^^> curlyears: might have ran sudo on a gui program or firefox
<leftyfb> curlyears: have you run a drive/filesystem check?
<EriC^^> try "sudo find ~ ! -user $USER "
<curlyears> leftyfb:   fdis?
<oerheks> is this after you put your data back in your /home/  ?
<curlyears> fdisk
<curlyears> ?
<oerheks> oops too early
<curlyears> oerheks:  as a matter oif fact, yes
<leftyfb> curlyears: fdisk is not a a disk/filesystem check
<curlyears> EriC^^:   Should I run fisk?
<curlyears> fsck?
<EriC^^> curlyears: no, work on oerheks lead
<dabauer_> so this IRC????
<ces> I'm running KDE Neon (based on 16.04) and my DNS is broken. Manually specifying the DNS in my connection settings doesn't seem to work. Setting it as my resolver in /etc/resolv.conf does work, but that isn't saved across sessions. Is there a solution to this?
<dabauer_> looks OK, I just don't know what to say
<EriC^^> dabauer_: welcome
<leftyfb> dabauer_: This is a support channel for Ubuntu. If you've got an issue, please explain in detail.
<dabauer_> Yeah I tried USEnet but I didn't see anything
<EriC^^> dabauer_: this whole network is kind of opensourcy computer stuff
<dabauer_> Yeah well I've been using computers for 46 years, so I know a lot
<EriC^^> dabauer_: cool, you'll fit right in then :)
<dabauer_> yeah
<dabauer_> gotta go send an email now, be back later
<Randolf> Okay, so I'm just trying to configure Ubuntu Server 18.04 LTS, and I've found that configuring /etc/networking/interfaces has a message about switching to a new system called netplan.
<Randolf> The configuration files look complicated.  Is "netplan" replacing "interfaces" now?
<ioria> Randolf, kinda
<Randolf> Hmm.
<llutz>  netplan really doesn't  support setting ipv6-tokens? hey, it's 2018 ...
<Randolf> Well, I'm using IPv6 as well.
<oerheks> https://blog.ubuntu.com/2017/12/01/ubuntu-bionic-netplan
<ioria> Randolf, you can use /e/n/i but you need extra work
<Randolf> If I dump netplan, will interfaces still work just fine?
<nacc> ioria: should just be a matter of install ifupdown
<nacc> ioria: and not configuring netplan at all
<ioria> nacc, also resolvconf,i guess
<Randolf> Well, my netplan is configured with DHCP from the test site.
<nacc> ioria: i think resolvconf is still installed, as is systemd-resolved, but i might be wrong
<ioria> nacc, yep, you need dpkg-reconfigure
<nacc> ioria: ah!
<nacc> ioria: that makes sense, thanks
<ioria> nacc, np
<ioria> Randolf, you can safely use netplan, just learn the syntax (no really need fot interface)
<ioria> *for
<Randolf> I'm looking at the configuration file under /etc/netplan/ and it's horrible.  Is netplan just a tool for automatically configuring interfaces?
<Randolf> I'm not interested in joining the cloud.
<Randolf> It looks like it's all about joining a cloud of some sort.
<ioria> Randolf, no cloud involved
<Randolf> ioria:  Okay, and yet the configuration file under /etc/netplan/ indicates that a cloud needs to be disabled.
<Randolf> This is confusing.
<Randolf> If I'm going to use netplan, then I need to experiment with it first, and spend some time to get to know it.
<Randolf> How does one remove it?  For now I just want to continue as usual with /etc/networking/interfaces as I'm used to.
<ioria> Randolf,  right, what ubuntu are gonna using ?
<oerheks> llwith ipv6 make suer you " " the address https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netcfg/+bug/1751151
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1751151 in nplan (Ubuntu) "Installing via IPv6 results in invalid netplan yaml" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<oerheks> c/sure
<Randolf> Well, I recently invested a lot of time into learning Ubuntu 16.04 LTS, and it didn't have this.
<nacc> Randolf: then use 16.04?
<Randolf> I'm also using IPv4 and IPv6, but it seems there's an issue with IPv6 support in netplan.
<ioria> Randolf,  yep, form 17.10
<Randolf> nacc:  I'm using 18 LTS now.
<Randolf> So, my question is, how can I remove or disable netplan?
<nacc> Randolf: then you didn't read the release notes?
<ioria> Randolf,  release notes are good
<nacc> Randolf: you were told how, you need to reinstall ifupdown and reconfigure resolvconf (I think)
<Randolf> nacc:  Oh, I missed that.  Okay.
<nacc> Randolf: also, YAML isn't horrible. It's a differnet file format (it's an actual format, not the custom eni thing)
<Randolf> nacc:  That's why I need time to study this and get used to it.
<Randolf> I don't have days right now though.
<ioria> Randolf,  if i may, don't stay behind :þ
<Beast> nacc: yeah, hhingad a quick look but aside from some errors, I don see anything about failed package retreival. Oh, well, I assume if thy were important, further upgrades will pull them in again.
<nacc> Randolf: i don't understand, why did you upgrade if you don't have time to learn what your new system uses?
<nacc> Beast: ok, yeah, it might have retried, as well?
<Randolf> ioria:  I don't intend to, but when it comes to networking and security, I have to know how the tools are working that I'm using.  I will learn it, but for now interfaces works extremely well for me.
<Randolf> nacc:  This netplan stuff caught me by surprise.  I found some instructions for removing it, so I'm going to proceed with that for now.
<ioria> Randolf,  ok, so you need some work
<leftyfb> Randolf: make sure you install and configure ifupdown first before removing netplan
<Beast> nacc: I don think so because they notifying popup window came up after the everything was installed, as I recall and which I found odd. So they must have been minor to not have stalled the upgrade. I had a look at them them but they didn stand out. I should have made a note of them. Lesson learned.
<Randolf> leftyfb:  Yes, great advice.  Thank you.
<nacc> Beast: yeah, i'm not sure; if it's the GUI update manager thing, that might also log somewhere, but i'm not sure where
<ioria> Randolf,  before starting, backupo your *yalm files
<Randolf> ioria:  Thank you.  I shall make a point of doing that.
<ioria> Randolf,  i mean *yaml
<ioria> Randolf, if you're using NM, you need to stop and disable it
<Randolf> NM?  I'm using Bionic.
<ioria> Randolf,  change the render from Nm to  networkd
<ioria> Randolf,  ps -A | grep -i Network
<Randolf> I'm using networkd.  Thanks.
<ioria> Randolf,  on Desktop ?
<ioria> Randolf,  it's a server then ...
<Randolf> No, this is a server.
<ioria> ok
<qwebirc3999> Hi, I've downloaded ova image from: https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/bionic/current/ and I'm trying to import it in ESXi. I've inputed custom password however I can't find login. I've tried "admin", "ubuntu", "root".
<Randolf> Hmm, only IPv4 is working.  Not IPv6.  But perhaps that's a netplan issue?  I don't know.
<ioria> Randolf,  i don't use ipv6 , sy
<Randolf> That's okay.  I do, and I'm running it on all my servers.
<Randolf> ...except on some Windows servers we don't run it because of blue screen crashes.
<nacc> Randolf: you may have wanted #ubuntu-server this whole time, btw
<Randolf> nacc:  Oh, thanks.
<zxf> hi, libreoffice writer doesnt start and no messages are shown
<zxf> it used to present this error
<zxf> Error retrieving accessibility bus address: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.a11y.Bus was not provided by any .service files
<zxf> which was fixed by installing at-spi2-core
<zxf> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/at-spi2-core
<Randolf> Thanks, everyone, for your help with this.  I've got the system working without netplan now.  I had to manually remove /etc/netplan/ and /lib/netplan/ to get the rebooting to revert to /etc/network/interfaces for configuring the network.  IPv6 is working now too.
<oerheks> have fun!
<timdotrb> Does anyone know if you can change the MySQL datadir to a different partition on Ubuntu WSL? I’m getting a sync error, and I’m guessing it has something to do with permissions
<timdotrb> (To be clear, I have changed the datadir in the config, but I’m getting an error that it can’t write to that folder)
<Richard_Cavell> So a while ago I was hearing about Meltdown and Spectre. Is it the case that Ubuntu is now fixed?  Has there been much slowdown reported?
<nacc> Richard_Cavell: there are generations of both, and the known vulnerabilities have been patched
<nacc> !meltdown
<ubottu> Meltdown is a security issue with (primarily) Intel processors. It's mitigated by kernel patches named KPTI. Ubuntu released them in security updates for 14.04, 16.04, and 17.10. 17.04 will not receive this update. 18.04 will ship with kernel 4.15, which is patched already. 16.04 has updates for Linux 4.4 (release) and 4.13 (HWE), installs with 4.10 should upgrade to 4.13. See also !spectre, !nopti
<nacc> Richard_Cavell: the slowdown depends on your use case
<Richard_Cavell> Is it a disaster?  People were predicting that at one point and then I went on annual leave and stayed away from computers for ages
<nacc> Richard_Cavell: ...
<nacc> Richard_Cavell: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Richard_Cavell> No. I'll ask in another channel.
<phelix> 0
<bynarie> anyone know how to fake or turn off GPS in 18.04?
<bynarie> xbuntu sepc.
<nacc> bynarie: your system has a GPS receiver?
<urgodfather> hello room, i need to do a distro upgrade but i need it to hold back certain packages
<nacc> bynarie: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/privacy-location.html.en if you do
<nacc> urgodfather: then you don't need to a distro upgrade
<nacc> urgodfather: those are incompatible statemetns
<urgodfather> nacc, my issue is that i need to install java8 before a package installs
<urgodfather> but i cant upgrade the package until i do a distro upgrade
<urgodfather> and the distro upgrade automatically does the package too
<urgodfather> package being unifi controller
<nacc> urgodfather: what version are you on and upgrading to?
<oerheks> but bionic has openjdk8 .. and 11
<oerheks> !find openjdk-8
<ubottu> Found: openjdk-8-dbg, openjdk-8-demo, openjdk-8-doc, openjdk-8-jdk, openjdk-8-jdk-headless, openjdk-8-jre, openjdk-8-jre-dcevm, openjdk-8-jre-headless, openjdk-8-jre-zero, openjdk-8-source (and 4 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openjdk-8&searchon=names&suite=bionic&section=all
<nacc> urgodfather: and this package is not an ubuntu one?
<nacc> oerheks: rigth
<urgodfather> im on 12.04 btw
<nacc> ...
<nacc> so you're on an eol release?
<nacc> urgodfather: what are you trying to upgrade to
<urgodfather> correction 14.04
<nacc> urgodfather: there was no ubuntu java 8 package in 14.04
<urgodfather> rut row raggy
<oerheks> standard we talk about openjdk, if you use the oracle blob, that might be different
<oerheks> :-D
<urgodfather> either or is fine based on my understanding of the notes
<urgodfather> lemme double check
<pztrick> apparently this ubuntu 14.04 server is missing some certificate authority needed newer than 2014 for a rackspace API. (Wget works fine on 16.04.) Is there an official way to update CA certs short of an upgrade? Can I just fetch a newer ca-certificates package from jessie or sid?
<oerheks> sudo update-ca-certificates # would do, i guess
<Term1nal> I have a setup: 2xNVME SSDs in RAID1, with LUKS -> LVM -> EXT4 on top of that, and a separate non-raid/lvm EFI partition for the bootloader. Is there a way I can set this up such that the bootloader is also encrypted (and preferrably synchronized across both drives ala RAID1)? Also, without having to do some kind of manual process each time the kernel is updated?
<Term1nal> end goal being: full disc(+bootloader) encryption across RAID1 NVME SSDs, minus any manual re-installation of grub every update.
<pztrick> oerheks: that indicated 0 new installed, so I did try the Debian jessie one and now `wget` doesn't complain about an invalid cert but Python urllib3 still does ... not sure if py is using a different certificate store or not.
<pztrick> i'll keep tinkering a bit...
<nacc> pztrick: http://urllib3.readthedocs.io/en/latest/advanced-usage.html ?
<nacc> Term1nal: do you mean teh bootloader or do you mean /boot?
<Term1nal> nacc: I'd want /boot to be encrypted/synced, and grub to be secureboot capable
<nacc> Term1nal: ok, that doesn't really have much to do with your bootloader (grub can read an encrypted /boot) -- perhpas read over https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dm-crypt/Encrypting_an_entire_system#Overview
<Term1nal> the problem I'm having is throwing RAID1 into the mix.
<nacc> Term1nal: are you doing this with software RAID
<Jordan_U> Term1nal: There's no good way to RAID your EFI System Partition unless your boot firmware supports some kind of FakeRAID, and IMHO the downsides of using FakeRAID outway this small upside.
<mefistofeles> hello, just wondering if lxqt metapackage installs a display manager, does anyone know?
<Jordan_U> Term1nal: You could create your own script that will mirror the contents of one EFI System Partition to another, and manually use efibootmgr to make a fallback entry that uses that second ESP if the first fails, but at some point having your own home grown solution increases rather that decreases the likelyhood of failure :(
<mefistofeles> apparently, it doesn't
<Jordan_U> Term1nal: I'm also not aware if Ubuntu's signed grub efi images include modules for LUKS decryption, which would mean you'd have to choose between having /boot/ encrypted or having secure boot enabled. For me, I'd *much* rather my /boot/ be unencrypted than disable secure boot. /boot/ is generally does not contain secrets.
<Jordan_U> Term1nal: So, it's unfortunately not a great state of things as far as your goals go at the moment. There's no answer without downsides that I know of :(
<root> SA
<root> SA
<root> SA
<root> SA
<oerheks> it is sad to irc as root
<yaldak> :(
<pizzaburger> Hey! I'm running win7 on linux host. I'm using mullvad's free (3h accounts) VPN client on my host, and put socks5 in proxifier on my guest. I noticed that my DNS is either leaking the Mullvad IP, or being completely random if I proxy it. Are there any solutions to this situation?
<pizzaburger> I tried to just put the socks5 on my host to route traffic system wide. Proxychains seems like a good tool but I only managed to route specific applications
<pizzaburger> Is there a tool on linux which would route all traffic (including the VM guest) through my selected socks5?
<ces> $LANG=en_US.UTF-8 but apt/aptitude are showing status messages in Portuguese. I already did dpkg-reconfigure locales and selected en_US.UTF8, but no luck. How can I fix this?
<ces> https://pastebin.com/raw/yHwdzmS6
<Term1nal> Jordan_U: sorry I had to take a call, with /boot unencrypted, sure it doesn't contain secrets, but would it not be susceptible to "baid maid" style of compromise?
<Term1nal> if unencrypted, kernel could be modified with physical access, right?
<Term1nal> or would it matter, +signed kernel, etc?
<oerheks> i think uefi will catch this, yes.. but for how long..
<Term1nal> so really, I can just do unencrypted boot with signed kernel and that should be sufficient with a signed grub bootloader?
<oerheks> lvm luks ask a password before boot, so i think it is encrypted too
<Term1nal> okay yeah I'm reading that ubuntu's default kernel binaries are signed so that shouldn't be an issue
<Term1nal> though strangley, initrd is not signed O.o
<Term1nal> not sure why that is
<nacc> the initrd is generated on the system
<nacc> that's *probably* why
<jerichowasahoax> once the signed kernel is loaded it's out of uefi's hands
<jerichowasahoax> you're officially "in the OS" now as far as UEFI's concerned
<jerichowasahoax> could probably verify the signatures for some of the things inside the initrd if you really needed to, like certain modules or the systemd bins
<Term1nal> jerichowasahoax: apparently I can simply keep grub/kernel/initrd in the EFI partition and encrypt /boot, mount the EFI partition to /boot/efi in the system
<Term1nal> https://ruderich.org/simon/notes/secure-boot-with-grub-and-signed-linux-and-initrd
<Dexx1_> Hey guys. When I put in a sdcard into my sdcard reader, the drive doesn't show up. How can I get it working?
<Jordan_U> Term1nal: The initramfs is not signed because it's generated for your specific configuration. For example, if your root fs is on LUKS then it will contain the kernel modules needed to mount your LUKS volume as well as (I believe) a copy of your /etc/crypttab. Since they can't ship the same initramfs for all users they can't sign only one initramfs and ship it.
<nacc> Dexx1_: did you try other SD cards or other SD card readers?
<Dexx1_> nacc: I don't have another sd card reader. This one is built in and has worked fine. Tried a different card though...no luck
<nacc> Dexx1_: so two different sd cards are not recognized?
<Dexx1_> nacc: correct
<nacc> Dexx1_: seems like it'd be the reader at that point?
<nacc> Dexx1_: i mean, did those cards work in something else?
<Dexx1_> nacc: It worked a couple of days ago...
<nacc> Dexx1_: another machine, a camera, etc.
<Dexx1_> Yes
<Dexx1_> of course
<Term1nal> Jordan_U: that makes sense.
<Dexx1_> works on a different computer even
<oerheks> depends what filesystem is on both cards, exfat?
<nacc> oerheks: i wouldn't think the fs would matter to at least see the card
<Term1nal> I really wish there was a supported installer option for raid1+full disk encryption that was easymode for me lol
<oerheks> but he is busy in ##linux ..
<Dexx1_> nacc: oerheks filesystem is ext3 I think --- whatever the Rapsberry Pi 3 uses
<revstrangehope> hello I am having some issue with trying to get awk working with a csv file was wondering if someone can help
<ChoboMog> I am able to successfully connect to an OpenVPN server, via the command line; however, as the service is only set up to use IPv4, it leaks my actual IPv6 address to the outside world and only IPv4 traffic seems to being going via the VPN.
<ChoboMog> While disabling IPv6 entirely would solve this, is anyone aware of a way to disable IPv6 traffic while connected to a VPN?
<ChoboMog> Sadly, as I don't administer the VPN server, simplying having them support/tunnel IPv6 as well isn't an option.
<oerheks> yes http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/06/18/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-532/
<Mibix> i am getting error mounting system-mangaedd device /dvl/sdl2 mounted or mount point busy
<Mibix> was getting errors trying to access stuff on the drive so i unmounted
<jada> hey, I'm thinking of buying ASUS C302C Chromebook, do you know if I can put Ubuntu on it or if there are any problems?
<jada> or that channel 'doesn handle hacking like that...' ?
<jada> I've been turned down many times here for doing non-standard things with Ubuntu
<rollingubuntu> hello! here's my story: I've booted Ubuntu 18.04 64-bit from USB (on my laptop) and I plugged in another USB (call this full-usb-install) stick and installed Ubuntu on it directly.
<rollingubuntu> Everything seems superb, until when I plug my full-usb-install in another computer and boot from it. There I can see the full-usb-install shows me the Grub menu I originally have on my laptop. And for some reason, the full-usb-install does not start :( (it works fine if I boot it on my laptop, 18.04 is ok, however, on other PCs, it doesn't :( Any ideas?
<Lost_Goat> hey i am trying to mount/format a new drive using cfidsk is there any directions on how to get a drive to have a mount point so i can create directories ?
<nacc> rollingubuntu: "the Grub menu I originally have on my laptop" -- can you rephrase?
<deww> Lost_Goat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive should have info you are seeking
<nacc> Lost_Goat: cfdisk doesn't mount aything
<Lost_Goat> thanks @deww & @nacc
<Dj_FlyBy> I have a network that has an Ubuntu 16.04 server and some windows machines. Everything Samba related worked flawlessly for years.... Now I have added 2 more Ubuntu machines into the network and suddenly Samba is working weirdly. All shares from the original Ubuntu work perfect. Accessing shares on any other machines is no longer able to be done: whether it is the new Ubuntu machines or the windows machines... Not sure how else to explain it. I'm also
<Dj_FlyBy> not sure if this would be due to Ubuntu or Samba. Any ideas please?
<ercee> hey
<rollingubuntu> nacc: my laptop runs on 16.04 and also has a 17.08 on it... so, the stick with the full-usb-install has this same grub menu options when booting it on a different PC
<LudusLight> Hi, what is the best way to create a persistant USB bootable drive?
<LudusLight> I need to create a temporary workspace to use on a computer that is not my own
<ChoboMog> Has anyone here purchased the Dell XPS 15 9570, for use with Ubuntu 16.04LTS/18.04LTS?
<ChoboMog> I am looking to find out, beyond the quirks of installation, how well the battery life and stability hold up when running a combination of integrated/discreet graphics cards using nvidia-prime
<grg> anyone have tips on getting ubuntu to recognize an m.2 drive?
<Bashing-om> LudusLight: One method: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/mkusb/persistent .
<ercee> hey
<ercee> anybody there ?
<LudusLight> Thanks Bashing-om
<ercee> !
<Bashing-om> LudusLight: :) We are here to help .
<grg> or better question: what command should I run to demonstrate that ubuntu isn't recognizing my m.2 drive, because I don't see anything in lspci or lsblk that indicates it is being recognized
<grg> perhaps my issue is that I bought the wrong m.2 drive. lol
<grg> the only officially tested compatible drives are m.2 drives that are "M" key edge connectors, but I bought a "M & B" key edge connector drive
#ubuntu 2018-06-19
<ercee> hey
<nicolas> Hello
<noobboob_> can someone help me get permissions for a folder on an external drive please
<sonicwind> noobboob_, is the drive ntfs?
<noobboob_> no it's not that's why i had to install linux it seems to be a backup of a mac machine so it has a small efi partition and then a big partition that didn't seem to have any format (but i think that's my misunderstanding)
<noobboob_> it is an efi system partition in fat 32 and then a large hfs+ parition and then some unallocated space
<sonicwind> ok... not sure what to tell you then. Sorry
<noobboob_> it's only specific folders such as documents and desktop that don't seem to allow me access
<sonicwind> what are the permissions on those folders?
<noobboob_> it says owner only
<noobboob_> i've tried to change them in the properties tab but it doesn't let me
<RoadRunner> when cheese records video, does it record sound as well or only video with no sound?
<nacc> RoadRunner: i assume that's configurable
<sonicwind> RoadRunner, I not familiar with Cheese but a quick Google search shows it should be able to record both.
<sonicwind> this is an old thread but has some suggestions - https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1148126
<RoadRunner> sonicwind: thanks for the thread, it was old but it made me retrace my steps; my problem was that in pulse audio the default input device is not clearly marked
<RoadRunner> ok then, I used cheese to confirm that my cam is working fine which it is. Now I can say that I am having problems with video calls in pidgin...
<RoadRunner> when placing a call from under xubuntu 16.04 just get this on the screen and nothing goes any further https://imgur.com/a/53m8JYH
<urgodfather> hello room, how hard is it to change java from openJDK to oracle
<urgodfather> ?
<urgodfather> this is on 14.04 running unifi controller
<wreo> why do you want to?
<urgodfather> working on this stupid server... running 14.04 and openjdk 7 and i am trying to upgrade to 5.7 which requires java 8, but i cant get 5.7 to install until i go to 16.04 with also trys to do upgrade at same time
<urgodfather> to make things worse... now everything is working but service says its not running
<urgodfather> stumped
<wreo> you can't upgrade to 16.04?
<urgodfather> if i do the do-release-upgrade it does unifi too but then nothing works
<urgodfather> probably b/c of the java upgrade
<wreo> does this help at all? https://askubuntu.com/questions/508546/howto-upgrade-java-on-ubuntu-14-04-lts#508554
<urgodfather> saw that but thats oracle
<urgodfather> i would have to convert from openjdk to oracle first then do that upgrade
<wreo> http://openjdk.java.net/install/
<joseph> seeking help with ubuntu
<urgodfather> joseph help with what?
<urgodfather> wreo unable to locate, probably b/c im on 14.04
<joseph> i downloaded ununtu christian addition and am having problem.  for some reason it sisnt install to the hard drive and wont boot unless i have the usb in.  i want to download ubunt 18 and the parental guard blocked it.... i removed parental gurard and now i get error 102 when i try to go to any site
<joseph> plus ubuntu is not recognizing my phone
<joseph> well it recognizes it but not for a storage
<wreo> urgodfather, i'm not really sure then. on that page you might be able to find out how to manually install it
<urgodfather> https://askubuntu.com/questions/464755/how-to-install-openjdk-8-on-14-04-lts
<urgodfather> wreo
<joseph> any suggestions?
<wreo> urgodfather, not too sure, hopefully someone else is here that knows what to do
<urgodfather> wreo how can i identify my monodb version?
<Tin_man> urgodfather, is that monodb? or Mongodb?
<urgodfather> mongo
<urgodfather> pretty sure
<Tin_man> try : mongod --version
<urgodfather> so its 2.4
<urgodfather> what would be the symtoms of the db gettin jacked up
<Tin_man> don't know I've never used it, just happened to be reading on it the other day.
<steph_> fresh installed ubuntu mate 16.04 no wifi shown only ethernet what should i do?
<designbybeck> It looks like I only have 1GB of swap on 18.04. And from System Monitor it seems my 8GB of RAM and Swap are pegged out. Would upping my Swap help? If so can I do it while I'm in this OS or do I need to boot from a Live Boot drive first and change it then?
<boblamont> I seem to have messed up my desktop settings by running out of space... using the command line, I freed up space, but it didn't fix it. I can log in as a guest and the desktop works, but my account just has a blank desktop, no panels (Lubuntu)
<urgodfather> designbybeck why not just upgrade the ram
<designbybeck> this is an ASUS Ultrabook. not sure I can upgrade the ram in it
<designbybeck> urgodfather, ^
<urgodfather> go to crucial
<urgodfather> look and see
<designbybeck> urgodfather, what is crucial
<urgodfather> crucial.com
<designbybeck> oh gotcha, I see now
<urgodfather> they have a massive seach tool that will tell you if your computer can be upgraded
<urgodfather> you have to know the model and all that stuff
<designbybeck> ok thanks urgodfather I'll check it out
<boblamont> I looked at xsession-errors, didn't see anything there, but did see a reference to the run log, saw a bit more there, but mostly it just said lxle panel and pcmanfm were crashing with a 139 error
<designbybeck> urgodfather, looks like I could get some ram for it, but at this point, it might be better to try to get my main system up and running, or just get a newer laptop more geared for video/3d/photo editing I guess
<urgodfather> designbybeck if you are doing editing then you should really do off of a desktop or a gamers laptop like a RoG or Alienware
<urgodfather> get you a cheap 2009 mac pro and upgrade the bajeebeez out of it
<designbybeck> urgodfather, any take on the XOTIPPC's? http://www.xoticpc.com/sager-np6853-clevo-n850ek1.html
<urgodfather> clevo's are decent
<urgodfather> highy customizable
<unnown> I am getting a problem when printing in ubuntu 18.04. the system is giving printing completed dialogue but i cannot get a print from my printer and the printer i use is canon lbp 2900 b
<unnown> may i know the solution to this problem
<unnown> can any one help me
<boblamont> unknown: are any lights on the printer doing anything?
<krytarik> (Already gone.)
<boblamont> ah well
<RoadRunner> problems with placing video calls from pidgin; is some special configuring required?
<Randolf> When I use "service start openvpn" it doesn't log anything and basically doesn't start.  But if I start OpenVPN manually with the command "openvpn --config /etc/openvpn/server.conf" then it starts and sets up a tun0 interface, and everything seems fine.  How can I get it to start as a regular
<Randolf> service?  Thanks.
<sonicwind> what Ubuntu do you have?
<ZaZaQR> 18.04 LTS
<sonicwind> service has been replaced by systemctl since systemd
<sonicwind> do sudo systemctl enable openvpn and sudo systemctl start openvpn
<Randolf> I'm using Ubuntu Linux 18.04 LTS.
<Randolf> Okay, I'll try that.
<sonicwind> oh you may need openvpn.service, not sure
<sonicwind> instead of just openvpn
<meu> hey can anyone help me with configuring colors for bash on ubuntu? I have everything set up and my .dircolors file runs, but the colors for my file extensions do not show up. They simply take the color from the EXEC color scheme.
<sonicwind> Randolf, you can also check the status of the service with systemctl status openvpn
<Randolf> sonicwind:  Okay, using "systemctl enable openvpn" and "systemctl start openvpn" got everything working.  Thank you.
<Randolf> Yes, I figured that one out.  :)
<sonicwind> no prob, feels good to give back for once
<Randolf> I appreciate it.
<Randolf> I've been trying to get this working for hours.
<sonicwind> lol
<sonicwind> been there
<Randolf> When did things switch from using "service" to "systemctl"?
 * Randolf laughs
<sonicwind> 16.04 maybe?
<Randolf> Hmm.  When I learned 16.04 I was told to use the "service" command, which seemed to work.
<Randolf> So many different ways to do things.
<sonicwind> systemd is the new thing
<sonicwind> do some reading up on it
<sonicwind> I know systemctl works in my 16.04
<sonicwind> great reads - https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units     and    https://www.dynacont.net/documentation/linux/Useful_SystemD_commands/
<Randolf> Thanks.
<Randolf> I will read up on them.
<Randolf> Digital Ocean sucks.  There's no telephone number for them, and their technical support give boiler-plate answers that don't work half the time.
<sonicwind> the 2nd link has a great comparison chart service/systemd
<Randolf> That's where I'll start.
<sonicwind> their website is good for articles such as this
<Randolf> Thanks sonicwind, that's a great web site.  It's very helpful.
<sonicwind> cool
<Randolf> I find that "systemctl" is easier to type than "service."
<sonicwind> there's a lot to systemd besides just systemctl
<Randolf> Yeah, the runlevel stuff looks very useful.
<sonicwind> rsyslog is being moved aside for journalctl... systemd's logging
<Randolf> My background is in NetBSD.  I find that the "systemctl status ..." command is a lot more informative than the "/etc/rc.d/... status" command.
<sonicwind> great read about using journalctl - https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-journalctl-to-view-and-manipulate-systemd-logs
<sonicwind> best thing about journalctl is that it allows you to filter the logs in many different ways
<sonicwind> it actually makes the logs useful IMO
<Randolf> I noticed that in the man pages for it.
<Randolf> Yeah.
<sonicwind> and I think journalctl logs are persistent starting in 18.04
<Randolf> I like that I can use a command like this and it's not case-sensitive:  journalctl -f -u openvpn
<sonicwind> yeah
<sonicwind> I know a lot of folks don't like systemd but I really like the journalctl part of it
<Randolf> It's actually easier than grep'ing the /var/log/messages file.
<sonicwind> yep
<Bashing-om> sonicwind: Randolf : One came enable persistence: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-journalctl-to-view-and-manipulate-systemd-logs .
<Randolf> Well, I'm new to it.  I've encountered a lot of folks who say that it's evil, but it's an integral part of Ubuntu Linux it seems.
<sonicwind> I already gave that link Bashing-om
<sonicwind> my understanding is that its already persistent in 18.04
<sonicwind> I'm on 16.04 still
<Randolf> I have a few servers on 16.04.
<Randolf> The vast majority of my servers run NetBSD.
<Bashing-om> sonicwind: :) .. it has the directions to enable persistenece .
<Randolf> I'm finding that Ubuntu behaves a lot better under vmware.
<sonicwind> to make it persistent in 16.04 you have to create a /var/log/journald as I recall
<Randolf> Ha ha!  I just realized that "-f -u" is super easy to remember if swear words make you laugh.
<sonicwind> hahaha
<Randolf> It fits into the nomenclature that brought us the Packet INternet Groper (ping) and finger.  ;)
<sonicwind> lol
<Randolf> I should create a useful tool and call it vulva.
<sonicwind> probably same guy who named fsck lol
<Randolf> Maybe it will become popujlar.
<Randolf> Heheh.
<Randolf> Yeah, I always wondered about that.
<sonicwind> seriously
<Randolf> Yeah.
<sa_> What is the name of ALSA Library package in ubunutu?
<guiverc> sa_, i'm not sure what you want, but try looking with https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=alsa
<sonu_nk> hi there,, i was installing skype call recorder but getting these erros https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HVJKsG65wB/
<guiverc> sonu_nk, it looks very old; https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libqt4-gui  (qt 4 is the Q toolkit for kde4; kde has been 5 for awhile)
<guiverc> the other one is available for some.. https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libid3  (in universe; have it enabled?  what ubuntu are you using... - package looks like its for 14.04..)
<sonu_nk> hm guiverc so i should not install that tool ?
<sonu_nk> i am using ubuntu 18 lts
<sonu_nk> 18.04 ubuntu lts
<guiverc> sonu_nk, it's your choice.. it looks like a 14.04 (old!) package, so I'd try looking for something more modern (or with better support) for you needs if possible..  your choice (note: I only [quickly!] glanced at your paste)
<guiverc> s/for you needs/for your needs/
<sonu_nk> now my ubuntu showing red sign on top letf bar.. is this because package is missing dependencies ?
<sonu_nk> *top right bar
<guiverc> sonu_nk, sorry i'm not a big gnome user, so not sure what you're referring to..
<sonu_nk> k
<smallville7123> How do i mount an iso, I keep getting /dev/loop0: permission denied https://i.imgur.com/fHyZq8o.jpg
<EriC^^> smallville7123: try sudo losetup -f /path/to/iso
<EriC^^> then lsblk and mount the loop device it created
<smallville7123> https://i.imgur.com/KF9vHkZ.jpg
<EriC^^> smallville7123: ask in #archlinux maybe?
<sa_> How do i know whether a particular package is part of ubuntu distro or custom build package?
<EriC^^> sa_: apt-cache policy <package>
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<smallville7123> Where do i aquire libiberty/libiberty.h
<ducasse> libiberty-dev
<ducasse> use 'apt-file'. install it, do 'apt-ile update', then you can do 'apt-file search libiberty/libiberty.h'
<ducasse> smallville7123: ^^
<smallville7123> How do i fix this
<smallville7123> readelf_.c:3178:22: error: 'R_X86_64_GOTPCRELX' undeclared (first use in this function)
<smallville7123> readelf_.c:3185:22: error: 'R_X86_64_REX_GOTPCRELX' undeclared (first use in this function)
<ducasse> smallville7123: where are you getting that error?
<smallville7123> My elf.h does not have those
<smallville7123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XmxhQfbbT5/
<lotuspsychje> morning cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> yowza!^3 lotuspsychje
<manornk> 18.04 Error. No such interface 'org.freedesktop.Secret.Collection' on object at path /org/freedesktop/secrets/collection/login. Anyone know how to fix this
<ZaZaQR> hell
<ZaZaQR> o
<lotuspsychje> ZaZaQR: welcome, how can we help you?
<ZaZaQR> hmm
<IntelCore> hi :)
<spliffy> Hello. I upgraded my 16.04 LTS to 18.04 LTS, but gdm is still running gdm-wayland-session. Any idea what i can do? I put EnableWayland=False in the [daemon] section in /etc/gdm3/custom.conf and restarted, but it didn't change anything.
<spliffy> On another 18.04 LTS that was also upgraded from 16.04, i don't have this problem.
<IntelCore> sent url spliffy
<IntelCore> did you uncomment the line to the gdm conf?
<IntelCore> log-on - use small cog wheel to choose. find an Ubuntu on Xorg option which will start an Xorg session instead of a Wayland session
<IntelCore> oops spliffy
<IntelCore> * I cant wait to July for point release. I want to install 18.04.  now.  So, I guess I can, right?
<pandorak> host irc.overthewire.org
<IntelCore> My ubuntu said it failed to mount something. lool, for two weeks I looked at systemd.. and other things. Finally found my cdrom drive in 'disks.' and set the correct mount for it
<mzaza> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mzaza> I have disk-space full, while I can't trace what is eating it. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FPhdCXB2VX/
<geirha> mzaza: sudo du -haxd1 / | sort -h
<SimonNL> mzaza: probably to many old kernels in  /  I think
<mzaza> geirha: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6qYR7KXntH/
<mzaza> geirha: All of what shows is only 8.8G
<IntelCore> bashing-om sent me a weekly.
<IntelCore> bye
<geirha> mzaza: have you deleted any files recently? could be a large, deleted file still using up space because some process still has it open
<ppf> mzaza: df -h
<geirha> ppf: that's included in the first paste from mzaza
<ppf> right
<mzaza> geirha: I didn't. Actually after a deployment by envoyer this problem happened.
<qwebirc66679> Hi all... Is there any network experts online?
<qwebirc66679> I'm trying to setup a network firewall with 2 network cards... but when I try the settings that I have found online... The local networkcared dissapers.. and the other one it says that it is connected.. but there is no internet connection
<ppf> qwebirc66679: what settings did you find online
<qwebirc66679> found this site https://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2363427.html
<qwebirc66679> tried to put in my inputs... The loopback network interface auto lo iface lo inet loopback   auto eno1      # internet allow-hotplug eno1 iface eno1 inet static address 10.224.74.161 netmask 255.255.255.192 network 10.224.74.128/26 gateway 10.224.74.129   auto enp2s0f1  # lan allow-hotplug enp2s0f1 iface enp2s0f1 inet static address 192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.128/25 network 192.168.1.0/25 broadcast 192.168.1.127 gateway 192
<ppf> !paste | qwebirc66679
<ubottu> qwebirc66679: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<qwebirc66679> @ppf dont understand?
<ppf> which part
<qwebirc66679> when I restart ubuntu... enp2s0f1 does not exist in my network manager in GUI. and eno1 does not have internet connection...
<qwebirc66679> if I delete auto enp2s0f1  # lan allow-hotplug enp2s0f1 iface enp2s0f1 inet static address 192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.128/25 network 192.168.1.0/25 broadcast 192.168.1.127 gateway 192.168.1.2
<qwebirc66679> and restart ubuntu.. then The network card apperes... but cannot connect to any thing... and the same with the internet eno1...
<qwebirc66679> if I delete the whole command auto eno1      # internet allow-hotplug eno1 iface eno1 inet static address 10.224.74.161 netmask 255.255.255.192 network 10.224.74.128/26 gateway 10.224.74.129   auto enp2s0f1  # lan allow-hotplug enp2s0f1 iface enp2s0f1 inet static address 192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.128/25 network 192.168.1.0/25 broadcast 192.168.1.127 gateway 192.168.1.2
<qwebirc66679> then there is internet again
<geirha> mzaza: then this envoyer thing probably deleted some huge files, but some process still had them opened, so they'll use up that space until those processes die or otherwise close those files
<draget> From a certain subnet, I cannot connect to port 22 (SSH) to a somewhat-freshly installed Ubuntu 18.04. From different subnets I can connect (routed corretly), my sshd_config does not filter by any IP and iptables -S shows ALL Accept without any rules (just like iptables -L shows). Where the hell could a setting be hidden to block network packages from a certain subnet?
<qwebirc66679> it is a school project.. We just got the network running.. and then the ubuntu should be a firewall and dmz
<ppf> qwebirc66679: paste please. noone's gonna read it if you paste things to the channel
<qwebirc66679> sorry.. new at this....
<mzaza> geirha: OK, I will try restart each service and see what is causing problems.
<ppf> mzaza: can you just restart the machine?
<cxc99> with apt-get upgrade, it says packages held back...is there a way to override that?
<mzaza> ppf: OK, but will I know then what caused the problem?
<ppf> cxc99: apt full-upgrade
<ppf> mzaza: probably not
<ppf> mzaza: do you care about that?
<ppf> lsof shows you all open files and their sizes
<guiverc> cxc99, if you read the `man apt-get` you'll note limits on upgrade; dist-upgrade (or apt full-upgrade) perform the upgrade & get past upgrade's restrictions...
<auronandace> cxc99: apt-get upgrade does not upgrade packages that pull in new dependencies. that is the intended function. if you want to upgrade packages that require pulling in new dependencies you need to use apt-get dist-upgrade
<mzaza> ppf: Yes, because it's a production server and this problem happened before and I remmember solving it with a reboot :D
<ppf> mzaza: then check lsof
<ppf> it tells you the size of the open file
<ppf> with a little bit of scriptery you can certainly figure out which of these files are also deleted
<graingert> where do I report screenshots from ubuntu-software
<ikonia> report them ?
<graingert> The vlc screenshot includes copyrighted, and obviously pirated content - complete with pirate filename format
<graingert> ikonia: ^
<ikonia> graingert: where is it hosted ?
<graingert> no idea
<ikonia> where is this screenshot ?
<ikonia> what are you talking about then
<graingert> in ubuntu-software
<graingert> it's a GTK app that's built in
<ikonia> !info ubuntu-software
<ubottu> ubuntu-software (source: gnome-software): Utility for browsing, installing, and removing software. In component main, is optional. Version 3.28.1-0ubuntu4.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 24 kB, installed size 350 kB
<ikonia> ok, so gnome-software
<ikonia> so it has a screenshot that contains pirated media ?
<graingert> yes
<ikonia> graingert: how did you determain it's pirated
<graingert> for the vlc page
<graingert> ikonia: from the filename
<ikonia> what is the filename ?
<graingert> it's got all the SXXEXX stuff
<ikonia> that doesn't mean it's pirated
<graingert> it's not available in any format with that metadata
<ikonia> I would suggest you log a bug against the VLC package in launchpad
<graingert> except where it's pirated
<graingert> you can watch it from the dvds
<graingert> or you can watch it on the web with DRM (in which case it won't work in vlc)
<ikonia> if you're concerned, log a bug against the VLC package
<graingert> where are the actual image files hosted/chosen?
<ikonia> I have no idea, that's why I said log a bug
<ikonia> it will be part of the VLC package that offers that data to gnome-software
<graingert> oh it's AppStream
<provolik> Hello, I have Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS and my problem is that my boot partition is full of initrd files. I tried to follow many guides but after some times the problem is there again. Is there a way to resolve it?
<ikonia> provolik: what are the names of these files, can you pastebin ls -la /boot in a pastebin please
<provolik> JAM
<graingert> provolik: try purge-old-kernels
 * melissa666 is sickened by people who care so much about piracy that they'd make the effort to report someone over a screenshot in a package repo
<graingert> it doesn't seem very profesh
<ikonia> melissa666: keep your thoughts on the matter to yourself please
<ikonia> graingert: please ignore
<provolik> ikonia, https://pastebin.com/iR9iXQ1T
<melissa666> ikonia, nah, I'm good. they're already out there in the open anyway
<graingert> provolik: yeah purge-old-kernels will do it
<provolik> graingert, No kernels are eligible for removal
<ikonia> provolik: so they look like legitamate files from packages
<graingert> hmm probablynot
<ikonia> provolik: what is the current running kernel you are using
<graingert> you don't need initrd.img-4.4.0-59-generic and initrd.img-4.10.0-38-generic
<provolik> ikonia, 4.13.0-38-generic
<ikonia> provolik: so if you open the package manager and search for kernels it will list which kernels you currently have installed
<ikonia> provolik: how many do you see
<provolik> graingert, that is the answer to purge-old-kernel command
<graingert> provolik: yeah I know
<mzaza> ppf: I don't understand anything from the output, would you like me to paste it if you wish to help :D
<graingert> does any package think it owns initrd.img-4.4.0-59-generic ?
<ppf> mzaza: there's a SIZE/OFF column
<provolik> ikonia, sorry I don't use the package manager so much, where do I have to watch?
<ikonia> provolik: how do you normally install packages then ?
<ppf> mzaza: that's filesize in byte
<provolik> terminal
<ikonia> provolik: the terminal is still the package manager
<ikonia> apt/dpkg is the package manager
<ikonia> so list the kernel packages
<ppf> mzaza: lsof -s switches to SIZE only
<mzaza> ppf: Oh yes, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xBYfRC2GJs/. Seems nohop.out
<provolik> ikonia, https://pastebin.com/nUbWZRK5 <- this is good?
<bites> hello, i'm having trouble with systemd-networkd-wait-online.service getting stuck on boot for two minutes until timeout. i have a bonding interface bond0 with a static ip and four slaves that come up without issues. nothing meaningful in the journal. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mVYysRbbnK/  any idea how i can track down the cause?
<ppf> mzaza: yes, that looks fitting
<ikonia> provolik: there you go, so remove those packages/purge the ones you don't need
<provolik> ikonia, it says to me they are not installed
<mzaza> ppf: So now I just reboot :D and avoid the command which generates this problem in the future.
<provolik> I can remove only the "ii"
<geirha> mzaza: so if you find where it runs that nohup, you could slap on   > /dev/null   since you apparently want to ignore the output anyway
<interrobangd> hello, i have added my user into a nother group but "id" and "groups" dont show that
<ppf> geirha: ?
<ppf> interrobangd: did you log out and back in?
<interrobangd> no
<ikonia> provolik: what is the exact command you are using
<provolik> ikonia, sudo apt remove linux-image-4.13.0-31-generic
<ikonia> provolik: try it against linux-image-4.13.0-37-generic
<geirha> ppf: nohup redirects output to nohup.out if you don't expeclitly redirect it. Since something is deleting those nohup.out files, it stands to reason that data is uninteresting
<provolik> ikonia, okay, againt the 37 it will work but I have to remove the older initrd.img file, not the newer. Wil this command help me?
<ikonia> provolik: it looks like some of the packages have already been removed with the rc status,
<ikonia> provolik: but they have left the config files
<ppf> geirha: right, but the process is php, i doubt that's under their control
<ikonia> provolik: try apt-get purge against those packages
<ikonia> rather than remove
<provolik> ikonia I try
<geirha> ppf: I bet there's a script somehwere that tries to run the php script as a "daemon" by running it with nohup and &
<mzaza> geirha: Yes, there is. They run the command manualy after each deployment with nohup and &
<ppf> M(
<mzaza> I changed it to be nohup php artisan queue:listen > /dev/null &
<geirha> mzaza: >/dev/null 2>&1 &
<mzaza> >/dev or > /dev ?
<provolik> ikonia, I have just remove all the rc with pirge, but the inittd.img files are still there
<ppf> mzaza: doesn't matter
<mzaza> ppf: geirha Great, thanks alot guys :)
<provolik> ikonia, is it possible that there's a driver / module that keeps alive those files?
<mzaza> ppf: geirha Why does nohup always exist after I write any command, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/t4SXkPCz56/
<mzaza> even while using &
<ikonia> provolik:
<ikonia> provolik: no,
<ppf> 'exist'
<ppf> ?
<mzaza> *exit
<ikonia> provolik: run dpkg -S /boot/filename
<nar> What are Kernel Version number components (a.b.c-zzz) called? For e.g. output of uname  -r is 4.4.0-28-generic, can someone please clarify me?
<ppf> mzaza: that's what it does
<mzaza> ppf: Shouldn't & keep the command on running in the background, why does it exit?
<ppf> it does
<ppf> but the nohup process exits
<provolik> ikonia, it doesn't work, it says that there's not a path corresponding to it
<mzaza> ppf: Yes, when I check now using ps aux, it seems the process keeps on getting killed and start again new pids, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mSbGYgnzB3/
<Guest71387> hello can some one suggest me is it possible to increase the lenght of PSU extension cable with about 10 feet from available 8 inch from this link and will it work or not or any fault will be there  ?  https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812423183&cm_re=ATX_Power_Supply_Extension_Cable-_-12-423-183-_-Product
<ppf> mzaza: ?
<ppf> which process
<provolik> ikonia, gtg -> brb
<mzaza> ppf: everytime i write nohup
<provolik> sorry :-/
<ppf> mzaza: i don't get it
<ppf> the paste shows pids for grep
<mzaza> ppf: :D, yes just realized that :D, feeling dump
<mzaza> *dumb
<Guest71387> hello can some one suggest me is it possible to increase the lenght of PSU extension cable with about 10 feet from available 8 inch from this link and will it work or not or any fault will be there  ?  https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812423183&cm_re=ATX_Power_Supply_Extension_Cable-_-12-423-183-_-Product
<ppf> Guest71387: wrong channel
<Guest71387> which channel to head forward for this query ?
<ppf> #hardware maybe. otherwise check with alis
<Guest71387> #hardware
<Guest71387> no channel for hardware
<Guest71387> toms hardware having any channel on IRC?
<auronandace> should be ##hardware
<Guest71387> anyway can we extend power supply dc cables to motherboard with about 10 feet ? there any such cable available ?
<ppf> we don't know
<Guest71387> are nt you all studies computer science?
<ppf> we're #ubuntu, we don't do hardware
<ducasse> Guest71387: it's not an ubuntu question, take it elsewhere please
<Guest71387> tell me channel please
<ppf> we did
<ducasse> ask #reenode
<Guest71387> well i am using ubuntu pc
<ducasse> *#freenode
<kiokoman> 10 feet ? you will probably have a lot of problem doing that, you'll stress the power supply at least, probably loosing too mutch power along the cable
<ppf> don't engage him :p
<Guest71387> okay so it is not possible ?
<Guest71387> thank you answering i would like to know more
<Guest71387> your are genius
<Guest71387> how about 5 feet ?
<kiokoman> http://www.calculator.net/voltage-drop-calculator.html
<Guest71387> any motherboard with onboard dc to dc psu ?
<ikonia> Guest71387: that isn't this channels purpose
<ikonia> try ##hardware
<Guest71387> i will install new ubuntu bionic beaver on it if you will help me to find a new motherboard
<ikonia> try ##hardware
<Guest71387> ##hardware
<Guest71387> not working
<ikonia>  /join ##hardware
<ppf> ikonia: they don't get it ... best ignore or kick
<ikonia> ask in that channel
<Guest71387> nopes no channel opened doing this /join ##hardware
<ikonia> Guest71387: channels there
<Guest71387> i am not getting forward when i type /join ##hardware and hit enter
<ikonia> Guest71387: ask for help in #freenode then - where you already are
<ikonia> they have already told you to join ##hardware
<ikonia> if you can't join, they can help you join
<Guest71387> who  can help ?
<Guest71387> you invite me
<ikonia> the people in #freenode cahnnel
<ikonia> channel
<ikonia> as you've been told
<jaydemir> whats the package for the usb image writer in ubuntu 18? none came with kubuntu
<MarderIII> unetbootin ?
<jaydemir> unetbootin is no longer in apt
<Ool> usb-creator ?
<Ool> https://packages.ubuntu.com/cosmic/usb-creator-common
<ppf> dd?
<Ool> and you can install unetbootin if you want http://unetbootin.github.io/linux_download.html (but not from official repo)
<Guest71387> hey can we run any application that req  external graphic card with only intergrated graphic card ?
<Guest71387> try pendrive yumi with wine from ubuntu or from windows to install multiboot OS to pendrive
<Guest71387> someone suggest me cmd to launch any application that require external graphic with only intergrated graphic ? I do LIBGL_ALWAYS_SOFTWARE=1  ./OBS but there is any other ways to do it on ubuntu ?
<Guest71387> someone suggest me cmd to launch any application that require external graphic with only intergrated graphic ? I do LIBGL_ALWAYS_SOFTWARE=1  ./OBS but there is any other ways to do it on ubuntu ?
<Deadolus> set weechat.*
<hollusion> i am connected to ubuntu via rdp
<hollusion> and within the remote session xev shows me the corrct value for this key
<hollusion> https://gist.github.com/hollusion/fdc07e615ed57ed20d85cbae9f12d01d
<hollusion> but it does not produces a backtick in every application
<hollusion> only in specific application like here in hexchat ``
<hollusion> but in atom editor it does not
<hollusion> any ideas?
<bites> hello, i would like to track the artful kernel on bionic. unfortunately the pinning doesn't work like i expected. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JJndPCSms8/   do you have an idea how i can get the pinning right?
<matso> Is ubuntu-mate has IRC channel too?
<JimBuntu> matso, /msg alis LIST ubuntu
<provolik> Here again
<provolik> The issue with the initrd img files is still there
<provolik> I tried also to remove them manually, but after an autoremove they are there again
<raindev> provolik, by manually you mean rm? Did the files come back?
<tomreyn> bites: it's not usually wise to use an older kernel on a newer user space, this is merely a recipe for trouble. why are you doing this in the first place.
<tomreyn> ?
<provolik> yes raindev
<bites> tomreyn: because the 4.15 kernel breaks fibre channel / multipath for me.
<raindev> provolik, do you run the latest kernel of the available in /boot? (can verify with uname -a)
<tomreyn> bites: did you report a bug / is there a bug report on this already (and maybe a workaroun ddiscussed there, too)?
<tomreyn> bites: also, did you consider newer kernels? i.e. !mainline
<bites> tomreyn: thanks, but i would like to work on the pinning now not debug my fibre channel issue now.
<webmind> /64/49
<webmind> oops
<provolik> raindev, yes I run the last
<ioria> provolik, check /var/lib/initramfs-tools/
<tomreyn> bites: okay. it's not a wise thing to do, so i'm not going to try and support running an artful kernel on bionic. good luck.
<provolik> ioria, I checked and there are the folders relative to the initrd img files
<ioria> provolik, mv them
<provolik> ioria, moved
<ioria> bites, artful is going to end soon (and its kern) same for the xenial hwe (this august)
<bites> i'm aware, thanks.
<provolik> ioria, do I have to try to remove manually initrd files again?
<ioria> provolik,  check again your /boot
<provolik> ioria, it's full
<provolik> with all initrd files there
<ioria> provolik,  paste it, please
<provolik> ok
<provolik> ioria, https://pastebin.com/rjh15fuu
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ioria> provolik,  are you running -38 ?
<provolik> ioria, yes the uname -r returns -> 4.13.0-38-generic
<ioria> provolik,  dpkg -l|grep linux-image-[0-9]|grep ^ii
<provolik> ioria, https://pastebin.com/8Jdf96A5
<provolik> I should feel better preserving also 37
<leftyfb> provolik: what is the issue again? Are you out of space in /boot with only 2 kernels installed?
<provolik> yes
<ioria> provolik, dpkg -l|grep linux-image-[0-9]|grep -v ^ii
<provolik> ioria, the output is empty
<leftyfb> provolik: why did you make /boot so small?
<provolik> leftyfb, the installation was automatic
<provolik> leftyfb, and tbh I asked myself many many times
<ioria> provolik, please again,   dpkg -l|grep linux-image-[0-9]
<leftyfb> provolik: a default install of ubuntu doesn't create a separate /boot.
<provolik> ioria, https://pastebin.com/wrQ8Mzt6
<leftyfb> ioria: I question whether or not there's a separare /boot and the whole drive is out of space
<provolik> leftyfb, IDK what happened but I didn't choose it
<ioria> provolik, you did something weird ... yes
<leftyfb> provolik: mount |grep boot ; df -h /boot
<ioria> provolik,  df -h
<provolik> ioria, https://pastebin.com/xeEf0xdC
<ioria> provolik,  you might need to manually remove those kernels
<leftyfb> ok, something isn't right
<provolik> ioria, how?
<ioria> provolik, you use encryption,right ?
<provolik> IDTS
<provolik> I usually don't encrypt fs
<leftyfb> provolik: ls -l /boot
<leftyfb> maybe you've got some files left over from older kernels
<provolik> leftyfb, https://pastebin.com/rkYehgz7
<leftyfb> bingo
<ioria> provolik,  you might need to manually remove those kernels,because they are not installed
<provolik> okay I can proceed
<provolik> JAM
<leftyfb> provolik: wait
<leftyfb> provolik: sudo rm /boot/*4.4*
<provolik> leftyfb, ok
<leftyfb> do this carefully
<provolik> sudo find /boot -name "*4.10*" -exec rm {} \;
<leftyfb> no
<provolik> I am starting with this
<leftyfb> hold on
<provolik> ok
<leftyfb> lets be safe
<provolik> leftyfb, 4.4 removed
<leftyfb> sudo mkdir /backup && ; sudo mv /boot/*4.10* /backup/
<provolik> Oh I have many backups
<ioria> provolik,  be sure in /var/lib/initramfs-tools/ there are only -37 and -38  and nothing else
<provolik> ioria, sure
<provolik> leftyfb, can I remove 4.10 also?
<leftyfb> provolik: personally, I would make a backup where you've got space, but sure
<provolik> leftyfb, ioria, removed all 4.4 and 4.10
<provolik> now I am going to run autoremove
<leftyfb> autoremove shouldn't remove anything
<leftyfb> you should always have 2 kernels
<leftyfb> current and previous
<ioria> provolik,  nothing to remove (unless it picks the headers)
<provolik> yes but it will recover the failed installation caused by the no space left in boot
<ioria> provolik,  check again ls /boot
<leftyfb> autoremove won't do that. sudo apt install -f # will
<ioria> provolik,  if ok, run sudo update-grub
<provolik> ioria, leftyfb, it worked!
<provolik> the trick was to (re)move the files in the initramfs-tools folder
<provolik> now -> 63% /boot
<provolik> ioria, leftyfb, I owe you a beer
<memphisto> i want one too
<provolik> :-)
<Jonta> All about reaching Ballmer's Peak
<slipttees> Hi guys...
<UserUS> hello
<slipttees> help me with this? sintax correct?
<slipttees> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zrzqjC9B9n/
<Jonta> slipttees: What are you trying to do?
<slipttees> Jonta: configure autostart for exec an script
<slipttees> Jonta: using preseed
<JimBuntu> slipttees, did you mean to have "sudo d-i" or only "-i" ?
<leftyfb> you don't use sudo in preseed
<slipttees> JimBuntu: fix command here
<carlitos_> anyone know why i cant run macchanger on ubuntu 18.04
<slipttees> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yNvPsVBdpT/
<slipttees> JimBuntu: leftyfb now works?
<carlitos_> https://imgur.com/a/afnWtZl
<Jonta> carlitos_: Can't see the image
<carlitos_> really bad connection will repost asap
<Jonta> Links to single images are better without the /a, btw :)
<carlitos_> without the /a -sorry i dont follow can u explain please
<Jonta> Like this: https://imgur.com/afnWtZl
<carlitos_> dead link
<Jonta>  It's your link, without the /a
<JimBuntu> carlitos_, they are both dead links
<Jonta> /a links to the album-version, which has a lot of other things in it
<dave666> Hi, I am trying to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04. During the distribution upgrade, it gets the the part of "Getting new packages". Then hangs for a long while, and then fails. There are specific packages which it looks for, and can't find. I came here yesterday and it was suggested that I try a different repo. Under Software & Updates, On the "Ubuntu
<dave666>  Software" tab, I changed: "Download from:"Server for South Africa" to "Main server".
<dave666> The same error occurs.
<carlitos_> cant even upload image fixed connection any other sites i can use imgur not working like normal upload keeps failing
<dave666> Here is an example failed fetch line:
<dave666> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/s/scala/scala-library_2.11.6-6_all.deb Connection failed [IP: 91.189.88.149 80]
<Jonta> carlitos_: https://imma.gr
<carlitos_> https://ibb.co/hLcskJ
<carlitos_> thanks for the link
<Jonta> What permissions does your user have?
<carlitos_> all administrator sole account also
<carlitos_> home pc
<carlitos_> in the past i just ran the same command in terminal and it would randomly change the mac
<Jonta> carlitos_: How about https://askubuntu.com/questions/397806/mac-address-error-device-or-resource-busy
<carlitos_> (past is another distro 16.04 17.10
<ppf> dave666: works fine from here
<ppf> that's in issue in your network or local internet
<dave666> @ppf you can access that link?
<ppf> yes
<dave666> thanks very much
<carlitos_> fml its not installed
<carlitos_> textbook
<dave666> Going to try a server on the other side of the world... USA.
<Matso> Is ubuntu-mate has IRC channel?
<dave666> ftp.usf.edu because why not
<ppf> !mate | matso
<ubottu> matso: Ubuntu MATE is a supported !flavor of Ubuntu that uses MATE as the default desktop environment. It functions similarly to older versions of GNOME. For more information, see https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<Matso> I prefer that old face
<compdoc> Matso, having a problem?
<ppf> Matso: the message was you're good here
<Matso> the lack of notification center in ubuntu-desktop is so annoying
<Jonta> Matso: What sorts of notifications does MATE give you?
<Matso> notify-send is work
<Jonta> Hm?
<carlitoswaaaay> can you bring down a wifi card with ifdown or is it iwconfigdown or something like iwdown
<carlitoswaaaay> or is it just ifdown
<root>  /p
<ppf> it's ifdown
<memphisto> ip link set dev X down
<carlitoswaaaay> cool
<carlitoswaaaay> thnx
<Lope> how can I use xmodmap to turn right shift into insert?
<cruelnoise> anyone know how to upgrade this on ubuntu: Depends: gir1.2-gtk-3.0 (>=3.22)
<Lope> `xmodmap -e "keysym Alt_R = Insert"` seems to work. But does anyone know why pressing Ctrl-Insert writes "5~" into my terminal. I don't want that.
<oerheks> cruelnoise, care to share what you are doing? 3.22 is the lates i guess
<Lope> I just switched to gnome-terminal. I'm feeling at home again.
<dreadkopp> hey guys. i've got a service which autologs-in a user using mingetty at tty2. in that users .bashrc it start a x server via startx if none is already running. my problem: when the machine starts up the user is logged in but X fails : https://hastebin.com/raw/umezucoyiw if i log in again @tty1 for example it starts up X just fine. any ideas how to f
<dreadkopp> ix this ? (ubuntu 18.04)
<kilo_13> usually only tty1 lets you start x
<kilo_13> but if you have another user....
<UserUS> dreadkopp, (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
<dreadkopp> kilo_13: running the autologin @tty1 doesn't change the behavior though :/
<kilo_13> hmmmmmm.
<dreadkopp> @UserUS : so what is that trying to tell me ? :)
<kilo_13> reboot?
<cruelnoise> oerheks: I think 16.04 has like 3.18 or something not 3.22 and I was wondering how to upgrade?
<kilo_13> maybe reinstall whatever causes the problem
<cruelnoise> oerheks: its an app that has that dependency
<oerheks> upgrade to bionic, perhaps? https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gir1.2-gtk-3.0
<mrvanes> Anybody interrested what the real problem with mythbuntu PPA packages was?
<cruelnoise> oerheks: i thought about that I think they are sending out update on the 26th
<dreadkopp> kilo_13: well... there is nothing installed 'which causes the problems' this is pretty much a fresh install :P
<cruelnoise> oerheks: i was playing on updating when the first release point comes out
<cruelnoise> oerheks: thats a good option thanks
<oerheks> as it has core dependencies, upgrade, i see no valid updatepath for that package alone
<oerheks> yw
<kilo_13> dreadkopp: is the service logging on a local user?
<dreadkopp> kilo_13 it is (the only existing user on that machine)
<dreadkopp> it should be a teminal machine, simply displaying a browser in kiosk mode when started
<kilo_13> oh. then in that case...
<kilo_13> dreadkopp: a full reinstall would probably fix it. I've never heard of this problem before.
<dreadkopp> kilo_13 : it is a fresh install. just ubuntu server 18.04 + openssh + chromium + xorg-server ... still weird it works fine after loggin in in another tty manually
<mine> I have no GUI when I boot up my computer
<mine> I log in via command line and then I have to type "startx"
<napalmgrenade> Hi I'm trying to correctly adjust my locale settings
<napalmgrenade>  [10:51] == deo [~de0@una
<napalmgrenade> woops, basically, i set my locale to utf-8 US for LC_ALL and LANG
<napalmgrenade> but when I try the locale command, they are not surrounded by double quotes and the rest of them are
<mine> when I tried typing "gnome-shell" it said it wasn't installed, but I guess that's vanilla gnome. What is the Canonical version called?
<Lope> I changed capslock into shift `xmodmap -e "keysym Caps_Lock = Shift_L"` that works nicely, now I want to make "Control_L Caps_Lock = Caps_Lock" ... Possible?
<napalmgrenade> like so: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xPSV3sgTDT/
<oerheks> napalmgrenade, in your situation the reason is not clear, see mine with english @ dutch locale https://paste.linux.community/view/6699dca2
<oerheks> those with "en" are dubble quoted
<oerheks> so, i guess yours is fine
<napalmgrenade> hm, but all of mine are en, some are quoted and the ones I edited aren't
<napalmgrenade> I manually wrote to the locale file
<napalmgrenade> but when I open it up I see no quotations on anything..
<napalmgrenade> On UNIX operating systems, Oracle highly recommends that you enable Unicode support by setting the LANG and LC_ALL environment variables to a locale with the UTF-8 character set. This enables the operating system to process any character in Unicode.
<napalmgrenade> As long as I meet this pre-requisite I don't really mind...is there a way to check this thing?
<oerheks> napalmgrenade, look at your paste, those are set already
<dreadkopp> okay. moved the script that starts X in a bash script which is called at the very end of the bash_rc. the script itselfs checks every second if a X server is running and if not tries to start it ... running the bash script from a logged_in user works fine though .... (?)
<napalmgrenade> Hey I'm trying to install some software, but if I do it as root I get an error telling me that I am the root. If I try to do sudo followed by the installation, I apparently dont have permission to create /home/instance...what do I do?
<geirha> napalmgrenade: if you're trying to install something in your homedir, you should NOT do it as root
<napalmgrenade> so do I have to give myself write permissions to /home somehow?
<napalmgrenade> I know there is a way using chmod and what not
<LainOfTheWired> chmod u+w /home
<LainOfTheWired> something like that?
<Lope> is there a way to make xrandr SAY that a monitor is connected (it actually is) when it thinks it's not? What does --set allow me to do in this regard?
<nacc> Lope: xrandr is just reporting back the physical connector state, iirc
<ppf> sounds like xy
<ppf> what do you want to do
<nacc> ppf: indeed
<grek> uzywa ktos moze dockera ?
<grek> sory
<ppf> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<rqh4> i used curl -X PUT http://couchbaseip:5984/db
<rqh4> what kind of request is this
<rqh4> also how can i check if the data that is sent is persisting
<nacc> rqh4: ... it's a PUT request?
<rqh4> nacc: yes
<nacc> rqh4: ok, that answered your first question.
<nacc> rqh4: for the second, check the database?
<rqh4> nacc: how do i check the database
<ikonia> how is this anything to even do with ubuntu ?
<nacc> rqh4: why are you even using a database if you don't know this?
<nacc> ikonia: indeed :)
<rqh4> nacc: m just tooling around man
<nacc> rqh4: ok, then you want a different channel
<rqh4> alright
<nacc> rqh4: presumbly a couchbase specific one
<slipttees> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yNvPsVBdpT/
<slipttees> Won't work
<slipttees> :-(
<nacc> slipttees: where is $a defined? why are you escaping the quote immediately after its use? the second -e makes no sense, that's not an expression that's useful to sed.
<slipttees> nacc: thanks
<vlstv> hi!
<Jonta> Hi
<Trix59> hi
<Trix59> is ROCm needed for AMD driver to work?
<vlstv> I am new to ubuntu and i think I am in love with this distro
<compdoc> let us know when youre sure
<ash_worksi> the notification window for things like email, chat, etc, is really annoying on 18's DE... is there any way to make it less intrusive like back on unity (where it was semi-transparent and you could click through it)
<lotuspsychje> ash_worksi: perhaps you could dig a bit into dconf-editor and see if you can find notify settings
<PsychoBoB> guys
<PsychoBoB> why my ubuntu dont' works with my mouse optic
<PsychoBoB> the keyboard and the right and scroll mouse works fine
<PsychoBoB> but the button left no
<PsychoBoB> I guess that have a conflict in usb ports
<PsychoBoB> because when I connect the wirelesse keyboard and mouse, my touchpad dont's work fine too
<PsychoBoB> I'm using ubuntu 18
<renn0xtk9> I have an encrypted disk (LUKS) how to mount it from CLI?
<Jonta> PsychoBoB: Try keeping your question on just one line. What mouse are you using?
<Jonta> renn0xtk9: Does it show up on lsblk?
<qwebirc35817> Hello, I've question, does the new ubuntu sevrer 18.04 by default use systemd-resolve, can I turn it of and use the default router or another dns server instead? I'm confused because on 16.04 I never see systemd-resolved listen on port 53
<PsychoBoB> Jonta:
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc35817: see also #ubuntu-server
<PsychoBoB> miscrosoft
<PsychoBoB> wireless keynoard 2000
<qwebirc35817> Okay.
<renn0xtk9> jonta I manage to mount via the graphicla interface of KDE but it is mounted with root access rights
<renn0xtk9> The thing I would like to tdo is that when mounting with graphicla interface it mounts with user access rights
<PsychoBoB> someone?
<renn0xtk9> jonta this is lsblk by the way https://pastebin.com/GUfRyWGT
<slipttees> nacc: sed -i '$a\/usr/company/script.sh' rigth?
<Cryptolock> Hi guys i need to create a repo for offsite backup. is ubuntu a good server ?
<compdoc> it is
<Cryptolock> i cannot seem to find a manul of creating a storage. i have OS on the SSD and one the datastorage on the second disk.
<compdoc> samba?
<Cryptolock> i will be using VEEAM backup it does support samba and linux repo.
<Cryptolock> is nfs better than samba ?
<compdoc> I dont think so. I have never used nfs, but I see a lot of problems people have
<Cryptolock> problems with nfs ?
<PsychoBoB> =(
<PsychoBoB> problem with my wireless mouse
<PsychoBoB> how I restart my usb port
<compdoc> PsychoBo, is it attached to a blue usb port?
<Cryptolock> echo -n "0000:00:1a.0" | tee /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ehci_hcd/unbind
<Cryptolock> echo -n "0000:00:1d.0" | tee /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ehci_hcd/unbind
<Cryptolock> echo -n "0000:00:1a.0" | tee /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ehci_hcd/bind
<Cryptolock> echo -n "0000:00:1d.0" | tee /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ehci_hcd/bind
<Cryptolock> use this command and it will unbind and bind your usb ports
<nacc> slipttees: no, that also makes no sense
<leftyfb> PsychoBoB: Cryptolock: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VD5TSVC8dZ/
<PsychoBoB> leftyfb:
<PsychoBoB> I can run in terminal ?
<leftyfb> PsychoBoB: you save it as a script and run it as sudo/root
<PsychoBoB> leftyfb: save on bashrc?
<leftyfb> PsychoBoB: what does bashrc have to do with it?
<slipttees> nacc: about -e
<PsychoBoB> leftyfb: can you show me how i run it?
<leftyfb> PsychoBoB: reboot, that will "reset" your usb ports
<nacc> slipttees: what about -e?
<nacc> slipttees: perhaps you need to review `man sed`
<PsychoBoB> leftyfb: I've used another usb keyboard and mouse, now that I'm using one from microsoft I believe it has conflict because everything works except the left button on my wireless mouse. It's very weird.
<curlyears> *WAH*
<curlyears> OK...18.04 seesed to have installerd with no issues.  I was running along fine, when all of a sudden I couldn't use Firefox anymore.  It claimed it c00uldn't read my firefox profile.   Then, about 30 minutes later, firefox started throwing the same error.  Now, I can neither browse the web, nor check or use my email.  Then, today, while sleuthing around, alol of a sudden the ystem said it could not find "cd" when I typed "sudo cd
<curlyears> <dirnanme>.   What the ????
<slipttees> nacc: thanks for help!
<nacc> curlyears: cd is a bash builtin.
<leftyfb> curlyears: pretty sure I've told you multiple times you run a drive/filesystem check
<curlyears> nacc!   How you doing today?
<leftyfb> curlyears: https://www.tecmint.com/check-linux-hard-disk-bad-sectors-bad-blocks/
<curlyears> leftyfb:>  yes, you have, after whic hy I asked if that mean either an fdisk or an fsck, to which you responded "No."  I still don't know what command you're proposing that I use\
<nacc> curlyears: fdisk is a partition editor, it doesn't know what filesystems are.
<PsychoBoB> leftyfb:
<PsychoBoB> I restart my usb ports
<leftyfb> curlyears: a simple google would have told you how. The link I just gave was the 2nd result for "linux disk check"
<PsychoBoB> But just left button on mouse dont works
<curlyears> (I can't google anything, I can't run my web browser
<curlyears> leftyfb: I can't google anything, I can't run my web browser
<leftyfb> curlyears: in 24 hours you haven't had access to another device with a web browser?
<curlyears> \(gotta remember to tag things on this channel :) )
<curlyears> leftyfb:  that is correct.
<leftyfb> curlyears: you don't have a smart phone or tablet or other computer? Even a Nintendo switch can get to web pages
<curlyears> I have none of those th8ings, leftyfb
<leftyfb> curlyears: boot a live cd/usb, then google for "linux disk check" and click the link going to tecmint.com , follow the instructions while still booted to the live cd/usb
<curlyears> leftfb:>   Oh, boy!   I get to sit here and twiddle my thumbs waiting for a live session to boot up   ***JOY***
<leftyfb> curlyears: or you could not bother troubleshooting at all. Your choice
<curlyears> is there no way to avoid the live session?
<IntelCore> hey. leftyfb - solved my not mounting problem. was cdrom setting in 'disks'
<leftyfb> curlyears: Not without a functioning computer to make an ubuntu server cd/usb
<leftyfb> curlyears: which you don't have. So no
<curlyears> another thing:  wyhen 18.04 LTS installs, it lets you login as the user you crerated during the install, on a system with no "effective root."  How is that?
<leftyfb> curlyears: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo  read through that when you have a functioning computer again
<blackflow> curlyears: there's root, it just doesn't have a password set so you can't login to root directly.
<curlyears> leftyfb: I  have a bootable DVD of 18.04 LTS.  What other CD/USB do I need?
<leftyfb> curlyears: ubuntu server, which would boot quicker
<nacc> curlyears: just boot that
<leftyfb> curlyears: boot the live cd/usb you have, then google for "linux disk check" and click the link going to tecmint.com , follow the instructions while still booted to the live cd/usb
<leftyfb> curlyears: good luck
<IntelCore> My new wifi-cable won't connect.
<leftyfb> IntelCore: Do any devices on your network connect to it?
<IntelCore> yea win10
<IntelCore> leftyfb - log in ubuntu say wlano not ready, i disable ufw
<curlyears> alright.   It really does take a long time for the live session to bopot, under 18.04 :(
<leftyfb> IntelCore: define not connect. What version of ubuntu? How are you trying to connect? How is it failing? Error messages? Do you have an ip address? Can you ping your router? google.com?
<leftyfb> curlyears: good luck
<IntelCore> ok. 16.04lts, auto connect to new account.. the network / wifi just disconnects the found wifi..dunno ping router
<leftyfb> what do you mean disconnects? Does it connect at all? How long does it stay connected? While it's connected do you have an ip address?
<IntelCore> no ip address.. they got me a ssid and password
<leftyfb> IntelCore: "they got me a ssid and password" what does this mean?
<IntelCore> on the wifi
<leftyfb> :/
<leftyfb> IntelCore: Do you have a smart phone?
<IntelCore> no
<leftyfb> IntelCore: tablet? Other computer?
<IntelCore> nope
<IntelCore> this is win 10
<Matsu_> I installed a fresh installation of Ubuntu 18.04 on my laptop but can't enable my laptop's graphics card. Running nvidia-settings tells me that the nvidia driver is not downloaded. Laptop has a Geforce 940m
<IntelCore> dual booting
<Matsu_> Anyone have any suggestions what to try
<leftyfb> IntelCore: are you 100% sure you are typing the correct password for the wifi? You're seeing the SSID in the list of available networks, picking the one for your house and typing in the password?
<IntelCore> leftyfb - have not put-in password, it did not prompt. just disconnects
<Bashing-om> Matsu_: What have you done so far to install a proprietary driver ( that we might have to UNdo ) ?
<IntelCore> :) Bashing-om sent me ubuntu weekly. smiles
<Matsu_> Bashing-om: Haven't really done anything yet. Tried looking through GUI's to no awail.
<Bashing-om> IntelCore: In the goof up I did .. or from the ubuntu account ?
<Matsu_> Bashing-om: I have experience in using linux and prefer using the terminal but this is my first time using a linux with a external gpu
<IntelCore> ? I got e-mail
<Bashing-om> Matsu_: Run then these 3 commands: ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' .
<Matsu_> Ran the commands. AUtoinstall is still processing. Seeing some nvidia drivers installed at least
<Matsu_> I'll take a guess, I'll have to restart my computer after this? Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> IntelCore: In my haste I sent put to the mailing list from my standard Email rather than from ubuntu.com ... thus had to resend :(
<Bashing-om> Matsu_: Oh yeah .. reboot for the new driver to take effect :)
<IntelCore> oic... I do get them from 3 ppl now, eh
<Matsu_> EIther it hung on "Building initial module" or it takes a long time
<Bashing-om> IntelCore: Well, at least you are well informed :P
<IntelCore> aye that
<oerheks> Matsu_, yes, just be patient
<Bashing-om> Matsu_: takes a long time to build .
<Matsu_> Aight. Thank you guys/gals
<IntelCore> leftyfb, can i just start the networking/wifi all over?
<leftyfb> IntelCore: go to edit connections and delete what you have for the wifi profile
<IntelCore> ok... and... cas i have to grub-up ubuntu
<IntelCore> leftyfb - so then reboot.. and wifi will see a new one?
<leftyfb> IntelCore: you don't need to reboot, just try to connect to wifi again
<IntelCore> 10-4.. bbiab
<IntelCore> Yay.
<IntelCore> leftyfb - settings>network> forget network > insert password in red area> apply . It then found wifi
<Fleetwood> n+
<oerheks> and check out keys & passwords, for double entries
<curlyears> *sigh*
<IntelCore> >about computer>checkfor updates > (nothing happenes
<curlyears> leftyfb:  what search string did you specify to search for ino on checking my disks and file systems, please?  I appoarently did not remember it correctly\
<curlyears> at least Tunderbird runs correctly under Live Session 18.04
<IntelCore> thunderbird is nice.
<IntelCore> used . sudo apt update. got all that done
<curlyears> doggone it
<curlyears> leftyfb:  I temporarily lost my connection.  Did you respond to me?
<IntelCore> no he didnt
<oerheks> you can look back in the logs, curlyears
<oerheks> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<IntelCore> if you do not change any setting. you can use a program named 'disks. or gparted
<leftyfb> curlyears: boot the live cd/usb you have, then google for "linux disk check" and click the link going to tecmint.com , follow the instructions while still booted to the live cd/usb
<IntelCore> Leftyfb I was looking at hibernate in windows, and search found systemd. is it used in windows?
<IntelCore> Is Ubuntu Software ever going to open for me?
<IntelCore> I have software center, and another.. on my 16.04
<Creed_> y
<IntelCore> opens 'gnome-software' from menu, and it tries, then.. dissappears
<Tegu> try running it in terminal
<IntelCore> gives a gnome-software:5965: GsPlugin-warning, a Json-critical on two objects
<ppf> if i know its pid, can i wait for a process to exit
<nic_> how to make any iso contigious
<IntelCore> hung terminal
<nic_> ubuntu iso not booting
<nic_> ubuntu iso from usb error File Not Contiguous ! solution please
<IntelCore> is it all you have on it?
<nic_> no some software exe
<IntelCore> k.. you trying to make the live 18.04 to install?
<nic_> yes and also live boot
<IntelCore> k. get that other software off it
<nic_> i have no other place can you suggest me how to make iso contigious on ubuntu
<nic_> remove all and first install iso worked lastly but there is not software in linux to do that like defraggler in windows
<IntelCore> cas you got other on a boot usb
<nic_> alternative to defraggler in ubuntu ?
<oerheks> no need to defrag ..
<oerheks> !defrag
<ubottu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases. However, there is an online defragmentation tool available if needed. For more information, see `man e4defrag`
<IntelCore> way to create a bootable on ms
<IntelCore> unetbootin-windows-657.exe
<oerheks> don't suggest unetbootin please, is is known for issues, use rufus
<IntelCore> oerherks will unetbootin help?
<oerheks> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<IntelCore> < reading linuxconfig.org
<oerheks> but just 'iso does not boot'  is hard to give answer to, what is happening, on what system..
<oerheks> what ubuntu version too *
<nacc> ppf: cf. waitpid()
<ppf> that's a systemcall
<nacc> ppf: yes, and there are various ways to use that, and you didn't say the context
<ppf> moreover, does that even work for processes that are not children?
<IntelCore> that second link actually says how to make a usb part to accept the boot iso
<nacc> ppf: you asked if it was possible
<ppf> i think you can only wait for children with this
<nacc> ppf: maybe ask your actual question, then?
<nacc> ppf: you want to wait (in what a shell script?) on an arbitrary process to exit?
<ppf> yes
<nacc> ppf: i think you could use strace for it, presuming you have permission
<nacc> ppf: you can also just do a loop in a shell script, of course
<ppf> oh, that's a nice idea
<ppf> i went with the loop, but strace is much more sexy
<nacc> ppf: none of this seems particularly ubuntu support related, though :) probably you want #linux or #bash :)
<cluelessperson> I have an issue I'm not sure what the cause is
<cluelessperson> ln -sf "$snowblossom_home/systemd/snowblossom-node.service" /etc/systemd/system/
<cluelessperson> Failed to execute operation: Too many levels of symbolic links
<cluelessperson> works on debian, ubuntu 18, but not uubntu 16
<nacc> cluelessperson: pastebin `ls -ahl $snowblossom_home/systemd/` and `ls -ahl /etc/systemd/system` ?
<leftyfb> cluelessperson: there's also no Ubuntu 16 and 18.
<ppf> cluelessperson: systemctl link
<cluelessperson> leftyfb: 16.04 18.04
<IntelCore> < used - sudo apt-get install gnome-software. It found some things, still won't open any software page to choose from.
<leftyfb> cluelessperson: just clarifying since it makes a big difference
<cluelessperson> nacc: https://hastebin.com/oyagatanod.rb
<cluelessperson> thing is, on ubuntu 16.04, it does succeed in creating the link it looks like, just fails with that nonsensical error
<j0hn7> echo "hello world"
<curlyears> 0 bad blocks 0 0 0 errors per sudo fsck -Vt /dev/sda2
<curlyears> *whoa*  as expected, the fsck on a 250 GB sdd took quite a whil3e.  I don't even want to THINK how lo0ng an fsck is going to take on those 2 3 TB hdds   *groan*
<leftyfb> is any of your OS on the big hdds?
<sonicwind> how long did it take?
<curlyears> leftyfs:  no, the entirer OS is on the SDD (partially for speed of access)
<leftyfb> curlyears: ok, and what about the SMART test?
<curlyears> y9ou mean the one built into the drive?   I don't know how to access that
<leftyfb> curlyears: it's in the link I gave you
<curlyears> which link would that be,leftyfb?
<leftyfb> curlyears: the only link I gave you today, twice. The one that you were supposed to use to run fsck on your drive
<cluelessperson> same issue
<cluelessperson> Failed to execute operation: Too many levels of symbolic links
<cluelessperson> with systemctl link
<memphisto> cluelessperson: https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/3010
<xorcon> Hi!
<xorcon> Just a quick question
<leftyfb> !ask | xorcon
<ubottu> xorcon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cluelessperson> memphisto: that doesn't make sense though
<cluelessperson> ln -sf  does it
<cluelessperson> it's like it's dereferencing it and going circular
<xorcon> On the latest lubuntu when I change the keyboard light this icon appear https://ibb.co/d99taJ , any idea about how to set the correct icon?
<pol0> hi , i have problem with my linux audio
<pol0> sounds not working
<AlephTwo> Hi guys - anybody know where I can find assistance in getting Nvidia gtx650 hdmi port working?
<cluelessperson> wtf
<cluelessperson> ln -sf /var/snowblossom/systemd/snowblossom-node.service /etc/systemd/system/
<cluelessperson> works when I run it manually, but *not* when I run it in this script
<memphisto> cluelessperson: have you tried sudo systemctl enable "$snowblossom_home/systemd/snowblossom-node.service"
<cluelessperson> OH
<nacc> cluelessperson: maybe use `bash -x` to see where it emits that message; and also strace to see which syscall and which arguments are emitting it
<cluelessperson> memphisto: it IS the enable command that fails on the 1 symbolic link
<cluelessperson> root@snowtest1:~# systemctl enable snowblossom-node.service
<cluelessperson> Failed to execute operation: Too many levels of symbolic links
<memphisto> full path
<nacc> cluelessperson: not sure why you are doing both a symlink and enable?
<nacc> cluelessperson: enable already does create symlinks if you give it a non-standard path
<memphisto> i think he was doing systemctl enable, but it fails, so he tries manually
<memphisto> when he does ln -sf /var/snowblossom/systemd/snowblossom-node.service /etc/systemd/system/ it works
<nacc> the symlink creation isn't the problem
<nacc> afaict
<nacc> it's that they are calling systemctl incorrectly
<nacc> in any case, this feels like PEBKAC
<cluelessperson> nacc:   apparently you can't do systemctl enable snowblossom-node.service
<cluelessperson> you have to do,   systemctl enable /var/snowblossom/systemd/snowblossom-node.service
<cluelessperson> it can't follow the symlink
<cluelessperson> that's outright stupid
<nacc> cluelessperson: no, it can
<nacc> cluelessperson: but it's doing not what you expect
<nacc> cluelessperson: becuase you are mucking with systemd's filesystem paths outside of systemctl
<nacc> don't do that and you'd be fine.
<nacc> cluelessperson: and in any case, you want #systemd at this point, if you have a problem with it, afaict
<curlyears> lftyfb:   found it, read more, successfulkly complete SMART testing of SDD.  0 errors reported
<curlyears> s/lkl/ll/
<curlyears> leftyfb:   so what is my next step?   I am totally lolst
<curlyears> lost
<kminor> hey guys, I can't remove the an unpinned not on hold package during dist-upgrade. it's CPP-4.1-doc I can't figure out why it wont remove/purge/reinstall etc. etc.
<memphisto> what does apt purge cpp-4.1-doc say ?
<oerheks> <kminor> started when dist-upgrading from debian wheezy to jessie ..
<oerheks> great doublepost in ##linux
<X_Cr4ckR4T> fck the ip address
<oerheks> solved
<leftyfb> X_Cr4ckR4T: can we help you with something?
<oerheks> X_Cr4ckR4T, keep the channel family friendly, thanks
<nacc> memphisto: they are gone, and also it's not an ubuntu package :)
<nacc> oerheks: lol
<curlyears> oerhek:   any idea why my 18.04 system has lost it's "established root" and cannot f9nd system commands when not in the root directory?   (No, I  have NOT mucked about with my path)
<leftyfb> curlyears: as you've been told multiple times by multiple people, Ubuntu does not enable the root password by default so you cannot login as root. This is by design.
<nacc> curlyears: use `sudo -s -H` if you want to become root. And what commands are you unable to find?
<leftyfb> curlyears: This is what I want you to do. I want you to install Ubuntu 18.04 from scratch. Do not keep anything beyond making backups. Then come here and confirm it's online and everything works. DO NOT do anything beyond what I just suggested.
<IntelCore> i don't even try to get super user root like /linux.. in ubuntu
<oerheks> curlyears, you restored a backup, i see you didn't mention that ...
<curlyears> nacc:  cat, cd, ls amping others
<oerheks> and after that these strange things happen...
<leftyfb> curlyears: please see my last suggestion. You are not recovering from the mess you are in now.
<curlyears> onlyu when I use thyem as "sudo cd <path>"
<curlyears> II understand perfectly well that I cannot LOG IN as rot.
<nacc> curlyears: as i've told you, cd is not a command, it's a shell builtin
<oerheks> sudo cd ...
<curlyears> nacc:  thyen it should work either directly or as the argument to a sudo verb
<nacc> curlyears: no. that' snot how sudo works.
<nacc> curlyears: if you want to run a shell builtin, you need to run `sudo bash -c cd` but that's dumb, don't do that.
<nacc> curlyears: use a pastebin and actually show what is happening, as i've told you at this point dozens of times.
<curlyears> perhaps I misunderstand sudo.  I was under the impression that sudo termporarily permits you to operate as if you were root, in terms  of the filesystem, etc.
<IntelCore> my root is /home
<leftyfb> IntelCore: you're not helping
<leftyfb> curlyears: This is what I want you to do. I want you to install Ubuntu 18.04 from scratch. Do not keep anything beyond making backups. Then come here and confirm it's online and everything works. DO NOT do anything beyond what I just suggested.
<IntelCore> sry
<nacc> curlyears: sudo can do many things, including what you describe. But only if you use it correctly.
<oerheks> no need for sudo + firefox
<oerheks> remove the ~/,mozilla folder and start firefox again, clean
<IntelCore> oh.
<curlyears> OK....so what I think I am hearing is that "cd" cannot be directly used witth sudo, yes?
<leftyfb> curlyears: are you ignoring me?
<nacc> curlyears: yes, that's always been the case, and it also makes no sense
<nacc> curlyears: trying to cd with sudo, makes no sense that is
<curlyears> leftyfb:  OK.   I'll be offline for a while, this thing takes a lonmg toime to install (and I have a 3.3 GHz processor and 23GB of RAM)
<curlyears> nacc:   sometimes,  I get a permissions fault when trying to cd into certain dirs
<ikonia> why would that take time to install
<leftyfb> 2400rpm HDD ;)
<ikonia> 23GB of ram is a lot (if not an unusual number)
<curlyears> ikonia:  ??
<curlyears> oops, I meant to type 24, sorry.
<nacc> curlyears: but presumably you are not trying to just cd, you need to do something in that directory...
<ikonia> so why would it take a long time to install with that resource spec ?
<curlyears> n o, I do not have a 2400rpm HDD.  In point of fact, I am installing int directly to an SDD
<nacc> curlyears: in any case, you're doing it wrong, if you'd like advice on how to do it 'right', ask your underlying question (as in, what are you trying to do when you cd to a directory you don't have permissions to).
<curlyears> nacc:  yes, but first I need to get INTO the directory, whichm, when I am logged in as me, I can't always do.
<ikonia> curlyears: so it should be fast then
<nacc> curlyears: if what you are describing is accurate, it should only take a few minutes
<curlyears> ikonia:  define "fastr"   from my perspective, it is as slow as mollasses in Canada in wintertime.
<Comnenus> if I copy /etc/apt/sources.list to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/, and change all us.archive.ubuntu.com and security.ubuntu.com to my-local-mirror.com, when I do an apt update, why is there still a few that are going to security.ubuntu.com ?
<leftyfb> curlyears: focus on your install.
<nacc> Comnenus: copy or move?
<leftyfb> Comnenus: why would you move source.list to .d/ ?
<curlyears> nacc:  well, the system is alklk screwed up n ow.  I am going to take leftyfb's suggestion, and reinstall from scratch
<Comnenus> nacc: copied, then sed -i the URL's
<ikonia> curlyears: then your expectations are unrealistic in the real world
<nacc> Comnenus: becuase you didn't remove the one in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<nacc> Comnenus: i have no idea why you'd expect any different behavior
<Comnenus> ah.  I thought .d/ took priority.
<nacc> Comnenus: no.
<curlyears> ~sigh~
<Comnenus> Why is it going to my mirror for some and not others then?
<nacc> Comnenus: `man sources.list`
<nacc> Comnenus: because it's going to *both*
<Comnenus> oops.
<Comnenus> easy fix at least.
<nacc> Comnenus: also, you're doing it wrong :)
<Comnenus> nacc: what's the right way?
<nacc> Comnenus: no reason to copy the file, edit it in place (make a backup if you want)
<nacc> Comnenus: your base sources.list can be in /etc/apt/sources.list; sources.list.d is for third-party repositories (typically)
<Comnenus> ah ok.  I thought the model now was you made changes in .d/ so the package maintainer could make edits to the file outside of .d/
<Comnenus> good to know :)
<nacc> Comnenus: that wouldn't really make sense, as you'd still need to make sure the package maintainer's changes don't conflict/duplicate, etc.
<Comnenus> nacc: looking better now.  Thanks!
<nacc> Comnenus: yw
<nacc> Comnenus: in general, .d directories are meant as extensions to the base level file they correspond to
<FabioNET> hi
<GPU_PROBLEMS> YOU FUCKING ASSHOLES COULDNT IMPLEMENT NVIDIA OPTIMUS CORRECTLY IN UBUNTU 18.04. CANNOT EVEN USE BOTH CARDS WHEN NEEDED. YOU ALL MODS SHOULD DIE WITH YOUR DISTRO.
<GPU_PROBLEMS> YOU FUCKING ASSHOLES COULDNT IMPLEMENT NVIDIA OPTIMUS CORRECTLY IN UBUNTU 18.04. CANNOT EVEN USE BOTH CARDS WHEN NEEDED. YOU ALL MODS SHOULD DIE WITH YOUR DISTRO.
<GPU_PROBLEMS> YOU FUCKING ASSHOLES COULDNT IMPLEMENT NVIDIA OPTIMUS CORRECTLY IN UBUNTU 18.04. CANNOT EVEN USE BOTH CARDS WHEN NEEDED. YOU ALL MODS SHOULD DIE WITH YOUR DISTRO.
<GPU_PROBLEMS> YOU FUCKING ASSHOLES COULDNT IMPLEMENT NVIDIA OPTIMUS CORRECTLY IN UBUNTU 18.04. CANNOT EVEN USE BOTH CARDS WHEN NEEDED. YOU ALL MODS SHOULD DIE WITH YOUR DISTRO.
<leftyfb> and that's how you get bugs fixed
<qwebirc15660> hi
<arooni> question; upgraded to 18.04 and now calibre and libreoffice look all .. janky;  example: https://imgur.com/a/1uZDvKj ;; how to fix?
<qwebirc15660> can someone help me with a problem i'm having
<leftyfb> !ask | qwebirc15660
<ubottu> qwebirc15660: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nacc> arooni: using a non-standard theme?
<qwebirc15660> i just installed 16.04 now my pc won't boot. Sometimes it shows ubuntu logo, then: "/dev/nvme0n1p2: clean, 268603/15081472 files, 3019113/60325376 blocks" in white on a black screen. If not that, then the purple background of the logo displays then just black. I can't seem to access GRUB but I can access tty1-6
<nacc> qwebirc15660: grub is before linux, you need to (by default) hit escapse iirc to see it
<nacc> qwebirc15660: sounds like you might need nomodeset
<nacc> !nodmodeset | qwebirc15660
<nacc> !nomodeset | qwebirc15660
<ubottu> qwebirc15660: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<arooni> nacc: for libre office?  im not aware of themes for it.  as far as ubuntu i think its just the default theme
<nacc> arooni: for ubuntu generally not libre
<arooni> nacc: ; not sure if prioritizing emoji one font could be screwing it up https://gist.github.com/39592ab83c23907ab3a5c5cfb4063cd0
<arooni> oh wow
<arooni> changing the theme on gnome tweaks works great!
<nacc> arooni: did that fix the issue?
<V7> Hey all
<arooni> sure did :);  do you have a reccomendatino for a good theme you like?  seems like only the dark ones make the toolbar work as expected
<V7> Could anyone suggest and ubuntu for i586 and below ?
<Jonta> Lubuntu
<nacc> arooni: no idea, both my 18.04 systems are default installs and have no problems with the icons, etc
<nacc> V7: what are you going to use it for?
<nacc> as in, I'm not sure it's worth installing a desktop on a 586
<qwebirc15660> nacc: I added nomodeset to the end of GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<qwebirc15660> nacc: now it only gives me a purple screen
<Comnenus> Anyone running Ubuntu 16.04 as an oVirt guest?  Seems the ovirt-guest-agent won't start, and there's nothing useful in the logs.
<oerheks> ovirt is not in out repositories, we like kvm
<Comnenus> ovirt uses kvm.
<qwebirc15660> If i go through grub recovery mode i am taken to the command line
<postmodern> how does one change the wm to something other than gnome-shell? gdm seems to be ignoring any other installed wm
<oerheks> try the #ovirt channel here on #freenode?
<Comnenus> deader than a doornail.
<nacc> qwebirc15660: well, yes that's what recovery mode is
<Comnenus> ovirt-guest-agent is in the repos, but I'm trying to find if anyone else has come across this, or if it could be a bug.
<Comnenus> In which case I will file that.
<nacc> Comnenus: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ovirt-guest-agent
<Guest45292> Iris software actionvation code ??
<Guest45292> anyne have ?
<nacc> Guest45292: wrong channel?
<Comnenus> nacc: thank you again.  I was looking at the ovirt BZ, and this isn't on there.
<nacc> Comnenus: right,  you want the ubuntu bugs for the package
<nrg> why is it called the internet when theres no fish
<Guest45292> @nacc maybe not :p
<nacc> nrg: that is offtopic for this channel, please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<oerheks> Guest45292, sounds illegal, activation code..
<oerheks> and wrong channel for that.. wrong #freenode network too
<IntelCore> yo! ty for all u do
<nrg> moody person arnt u have u got a clipboard
<nacc> nrg: this is the ubuntu support channel. If you have an ubuntu support topic, please ask.
<skinux> Is /etc/swappiness still how to set swappiness in 18.04?
<nacc> skinux: uh, i don't think it ever was
<nacc> skinux: do you mean /proc/sys/vm/swappiness ?
<oerheks> sysctl vm.swappiness=10
<nacc> aka --^
<oerheks> or edit /etc/sysctl.d/99-sysctl.conf > vm.swappiness=10
<nacc> which should be configured in ... beat me to it, oerheks ! :)
<oerheks> tip: a great help is the arch wiki, sometimes fedora wiki too .. https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/swap
<nacc> Tardit: why did you just PM me?
<Tardit> Tardit what
<nacc> Tardit: you just PMd me twice with unnecessary, rude messages
<Tardit> Tardit you mistaken
<oerheks> Tardit a.k.a. scumi, seen you before, and you were warned.
<DalekSec> Hmm?
<Lost_Goat> is it possible to encrypt a new drive added to my server as before i only had a 80GB and now added a 2tb drive but i want to encrypt the whole thing
<Tardit> Can't the govt crack all encrypted drives
<nacc> Lost_Goat: i think you can encrypt that disk on its own sure
<l4m8d4> Lost_Goat: You can use LUKS for that. Encrypting the whole drive /dev/sda would work like "cryptsetup luksFormat /dev/sda"
<DalekSec> Tardit: I'm not entirely sure I'd say that, but a lot of times that's not who one would be concerned about.
<Lost_Goat> ok perfect,
<l4m8d4> The recommended way to do this though, is to create a gpt table on the device, create a partition spanning the whole disk, and encrypting that
<Tardit> Most would oink like a pig when threatened by the law to give up passwords. Unless your hillary
<l4m8d4> Lost_Goat: If you intend to only use the drive on your server as a non-boot disk, you can use the device without a partition table, if you need to use it on other systems too, windows for example, or if you want to use it as a boot disk, you need a partition table
<Lost_Goat> l4m8d4: its only going to serve as storage for the server so i don't need to worry about creating a partition table for it
<l4m8d4> Lost_Goat: Yeah, then you can just use the drive without a partition table and encrypt the whole thing. If you need them unlocked for a successful boot, you might want to look into adding corresponding entries in /etc/crypttab
<tomreyn> and, if it's an SSD, dont forget about adding the discard flag there (and for lower layers as well), too.
<smersh2> hello everybody
<smersh2> just testing new ubuntu 18.04
<smersh2> everything works so far
<squealingcode> Good to hear.
<smersh2> best regards ddybing to Norway :)
<squealingcode> thank you.
<smersh2> your nickname means squealing kode in Norwegian ?
<squealingcode> what do you mean? squealingcode is English, meaning "squealing code"
<squealingcode> It's just those two words combined
<smersh2> I've translated your nickname using Google Translate :)
<squealingcode> ah, I see. It translates to "Skrikende kode" in Norwegian.
<smersh2> here what Google Translate says - https://translate.google.com.ua/?hl=en&tab=wT#en/no/squealing%20code
<genii> squealingcode: Is it "squealing code" or "squealin' gcode" or "squeal in gcode" ? ;)
<squealingcode> You be the judge of that ;)
<genii> heh
<smersh2> squealingcode - yes, a little different - https://translate.google.com.ua/?hl=en&tab=wT#no/ru/Skrikende%20kode
<smersh2> ok. whatever. ttyl = Talk/Type To You Later :) - going to have some nap
<squealingcode> have a good one, cheers.
<smersh2> bye
<smersh2> https://translate.google.com.ua/?hl=en&tab=wT#auto/ru/bye
<skarz_> does anyone know how i can install strongswan-plugin-openssl on ubuntu 17.10
<ZaZaQR> hi
<urgodfather> hi
<linux_noob4> does iommu have anything to do with gpu performance when not using vm software? could've sworn it helped my amd gpu when turning it on in bios
<skarz> is there a way using file manager to open a folder as root? can't paste a file in to /etc/ipsec.d/certs/
<Bashing-om> skarz: What release ? As gksu is discontinued .
<guiverc> skarz, at least one file managers allows you to run as root (if using X and not wayland i suspect)
<warhawk> whaoh
<pierre> ubuntu constantly freezes and other times, I can't reach the menu
<warhawk> it works, armbian on orange pi lite...nice
<warhawk> doh...dont do slash exit...haha
<urgodfather> pierre, it could be the hardware you are running it on
<urgodfather> yeah i did that too
#ubuntu 2018-06-20
<stochastix> Is there a USB drive with hardware encryption that works in Ubuntu ?
<warhawk> can you do software encryption?
<warhawk> google linux usb encryption
<stochastix> Maybe, but im wondering if there are any companies that have found a way to make it OS agnostic, without having to install anything. Someone at work told me they use Kingston with encryption, but unless its hardware based I dont see how it can with all of the OSes.
<stochastix> They didnt give me a model number so Im not sure which one they are talking about.
<stochastix> I read about the data traveler drives, but it seems people open them up in a windows VM to decrypt and then access it in Linux. Hardly seems like a good option I think
<stochastix> hmm, I see one with a keypad on the drive lol
<urgodfather> stochastix https://www.fabathome.org/best-encrypted-drive/
<stochastix> That may work.
<urgodfather> ive seen some that have 2FA
<stochastix> This looks neat  http://www.legitreviews.com/kingston-datatraveler-2000-encrypted-flash-drive-review_177893
<stochastix> Oh yea, same thing. urgodfather
<stochastix> thanks for the link, Ill read through those.
<urgodfather> ive seen others, but you may want to consider something more secure and less risky
<urgodfather> like a secure server
<urgodfather> IMO depending on what you are trying to store
<urgodfather> if its crypto then they have speciallized HW for that now depending on the alt
<syb0rg> is there any reason to use hardware encryption over open-source software encryption?
<syb0rg> for data storage at least?
<Mibix> need to set an auto join here :p
<rcmaehl> HI all, I just installed 18.04 on a device and it's loading up to a purple screen even after waiting a considerable time.
<rcmaehl> I verified the hash but it appears to be correct
<rcmaehl> Is there anything special I need to do with AMD APUs?
<rcmaehl> Oh, I forgot
<rcmaehl> I'm using the default DE not Kubuntu or any other build
<rcmaehl> Hmm. seems it magically fixed itself after a few restarts
<rcmaehl> Weird
<Cookie8888> hi I have a question about arguments and scripting can anyone help me with it please?
<urgodfather> Cookie8888 what is the question
<urgodfather> most rooms dont like people asking to ask... just ask and wait
<Cookie8888> urgodfather: got it thanks
<urgodfather> Cookie8888 what is the question?
<Mibix> can you do those sudo smartctl tests on ntfs drives in ubuntu?
<Cookie8888> urgodfather: well I did debit=1200 then debit="$1" and echo "$1" so showed the value 1200 but when I tried a second thing credit=500 credit="$2" and echo "$2" showing blank
<guiverc> Mibix, smartctl tools rely on drive electronics; as long as your drives have smart chips (some cheapos don't) the fs (filesystem) being used doesn't matter (it's not touched)
<tomreyn> Mibix: NTFS is a file system. S.M.A.R.T. is a sensoric interface provided by the drive firmware. so whatever file systems and partitions are (not) on the disk, you can use it (as long as the drive provides the feature, but almost all do).
<urgodfather> script looks right
<Mibix> can you use it while its still mounted tomreyn?
<tomreyn> Mibix: yes
<Mibix> pretty new to the drive tools in linux
<Cookie8888> urgodfather: not showing $2 as 500 just blank
<urgodfather> change to different id
<urgodfather> like "id" for example
<Mibix> lol it appears i do not have smartctl installed :p
<Wharf> anyone in here able to help me set up an ftp server on my vps
<Wharf> sorry to be a noob. i have tried.
<Cookie8888> ok
<Wharf> i got as far as setting apache up
<Wharf> kinda need it to point at that directory really
<urgodfather> wharf what service do you want to use?
<Wharf> one that works xD
<tomreyn> Wharf: does it run ubuntu? why an ftp server?
<Cookie8888> wait whats different "id"
<Wharf> needed to drop some flash files on there for a red5 based chat room
<Wharf> for video and sound streaming
<Wharf> installed red5 and apache, but cant seem to think of an easy way for me to get the files there
<urgodfather> Cookie8888 usually when i script i dont use symbols
<Cookie8888> ok
<urgodfather> wharf
<urgodfather> use sftp
<urgodfather> same as ssh
<Wharf> easy to use mate/
<Mibix> tomreyn im getting some weird thing about mail server config when i try to do sudo apt-get install smartmontools
<Mibix> ant idea?
<urgodfather> so open filezilla and put in sftp://youriphere and port 22 not 21
<urgodfather> or what ever client you use
<Wharf> also another quick one to baffle you, well i say baffle, this might be a piece of cake for you.
<tomreyn> Mibix: that's unrelated.
<Wharf> downloaded the red5 flash chat files, only instructions it has is edit the flv file and add ur servers ip pretty much
<Wharf> every program i open the flv in, it becomes gibarish!
<tomreyn> Wharf: setting up anything adobe flash based in 2018 just seems wrong.
<Wharf> tried notepad, wordpad, notepad c++ , vb,
<Wharf> i know xD haha, not sure why i pretty like the red5 stuff lol
<Wharf> years ago i set a small website up using it, was pretty neat, seemed much easyer back then, now im brain dead lol
<Bashing-om> rcmaehl: Still with issues ? Have you updated the system ? Do terminal commands ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' Any issues reported ?
<Wharf> its a shame cause it comes with the direct admin control panel, but it dont seem to show the apache files
<Wharf> in ssh the directorys are there, but the admin panel, it only shows a small area.
<rcmaehl> Bashing-om, ran upgrade via a tty terminal. Seems to be working fine now. Wasn't expecting these kinds of issues from Ubuntu but then again I've been away from Linux since like 2012
<tomreyn> Wharf: is this actually ubuntu you run there?
<Wharf> yes mate
<Wharf> stall Welcome to Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS (GNU/Linux
<Wharf> comes up in the ssh lol
<tomreyn> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) was the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 28th 2017. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2017-April/003833.html for more information
<urgodfather> Wharf you need to upgrade
<Wharf> ohh
<urgodfather> where is this vps located?
<tomreyn> Wharf: this is end of life, unsupported here. you could buy extedned support from canonical.
<urgodfather> what host
<Wharf> amsterdam mate.
<Wharf> fdc servers
<Wharf> im from the uk
<urgodfather> thats fine
<urgodfather> so do sudo do-release-upgrade
<urgodfather> let it do its deal
<urgodfather> reboot
<urgodfather> ubuntu 16
<Wharf> nice one guys, ill get on it
<Mibix> damn lol that controller the questionable drive is on isnt smart enabled
<Mibix> once i stop backing it up ill switch it to one i guess
<urgodfather> how old is this controller. i thought everything is smart enabled these days
<tomreyn> Mibix: the controlle rjust needs to pass through the ATA commands, it's the drive that matters.
<urgodfather> https://i.imgur.com/Mreqjaa.jpg
<urgodfather> dont ban me pls
<urgodfather> just thought i'd share
<urgodfather> :)
<Cookie8888> urgodfather: I am so confused
<urgodfather> Cookie8888 why?
<Cookie8888> urgodfather: did credit=500 credit="$1" echo $1 assuming would show 500 nope blank
<Wharf> haha xD
<Mibix> tomreyn im guessing all these old age and pre-failure things are not good :p https://imgur.com/a/MiNgiib
<sonicwind> those are just types
<sonicwind> doesn't mean your drive is in bad shape
<Mibix> it keeps dropping off
<urgodfather> cookie chage $1 to anything else, use letters... like cr or db
<urgodfather> so credit=500 credit="cr" echo "cr"
<Cookie8888> hm ok
<tomreyn> Mibix: #ubuntu is not ##hardware, but it doesn't look too healthy.
<tomreyn> that's a consumer drive which has been powered on for a total of 3.5 years. it should have surpassed its expected lifetime by now.
<urgodfather> tomreyn you'd be surprised about the lifespan of consumer drives
<urgodfather> i have sites still using PATA
<urgodfather> daily
<urgodfather> how idk
<urgodfather> lol
<rcmaehl> urgodfather, cheaper to maintain than upgrade
<urgodfather> not when you cant find drives
<urgodfather> thats our biggest issue
<rcmaehl> https://www.amazon.com/Maxtor-6L250R0-250GB-7200RPM-Drive/dp/B000YJ2UPA/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1529459628&sr=8-4&keywords=IDE+drive
<rcmaehl> Ummm
<urgodfather> reviews dont look good
<rcmaehl> There's also WD blues
<rcmaehl> and diamondmax
<rcmaehl> There's surprisingly more IDE drives on amazon than I though
<rcmaehl> I should buy one for my P3 retro machine since some are NiB
<rcmaehl> Or 4
<urgodfather> rcmaehl want some OG xbox's too?
<urgodfather> i have like 3 of them
<leftyfb> please stay on topic
<rcmaehl> Sure. Those make great console emulators
<urgodfather> they do
<rcmaehl> okay
<rcmaehl> sorry leftyfb
<urgodfather> sorry leftyfb
<urgodfather> dont want to get myself in trouble
<urgodfather> been there before, was told no more pass' regardless if it was me or not
<eelstrebor> i went to install a new ssd but was unable to install with the xfs filesystem but ext4 worked fine - i got the OS installed with XFS but the system wouldn't boot but the system booted with ext4
<eelstrebor> i heard about a new filesystem called f2fs but i guess it isn't ready for "primetime"
<WoC-> eelstrebor, Android makes use of that
<Randolf> What is the difference between ubuntu-18.04-server-amd64.iso and ubuntu-18.04-live-server-amd64.iso (with the word "live" being included in the file name on the latter)?  The size is obviously different, but I'm wondering ... does the "live" version include extra modules by default?  Thanks.
<WoC-> Randolf, server implies less gui
<Randolf> Yeah, I know.
<Randolf> I'm asking about the difference between these two ISO images based on the "live" part being in the filename.
<WoC-> live = desktop
<Randolf> Huh?  Both of these are server OSes.
<WoC-> yes, but live you can run off the install media and has gui
<Randolf> I tried to find out by searching the web site, but nothing came up.
<Randolf> Oh, I see.
<Randolf> Okay.
<Randolf> I had noticed that Python and a whole bunch of other modules got installed along with Ubuntu Server when I installed from the "live" ISO>
<Randolf> .
<Randolf> I don't remember that being the case with 16.04.
<WoC-> same here, my mem fails me
<Randolf> I like to start with a minimal installation when it comes to servers, and then just add what's needed.
<WoC-> [; good approach, minimalism
<WoC-> nice & tidy
<WoC-> The opposite of Android [;
<Randolf> That's one thing I really liked about NetBSD.  What I dislike about NetBSD is that upgrading packages regularly breaks things, and the packages all get installed under /usr/pkg/etc/ ... instead of just /etc/ and friends.
<Randolf> Smart phones are getting very fat nowadays.
<WoC-> All them Winblows developers umping to Android...
<WoC-> jumping
<Randolf> Heheh.
<WoC-> NetBSD ran really good on my Sun ;]
<WoC-> Then again, dependencies tend to break
<Randolf> I heard that Microsoft made a second attempt at a Windows phone a few years ago.  When I first heard that my initial reaction was "oh, that's old news, they did that and failed miserably."  Then I was informed that Microsoft had tried again and so I adjusted my reaction to "oh, so they failed again.
<Randolf> I guess that's not a surprise since I don't know a single person who uses a Windows phone; it's either iPhone or Android, plus a few uknown non-Windows phones from China that nobody here has ever heard of."
<Randolf> Dependencies ... I find that under Ubuntu Linux, this doesn't seem to be a problem at all.
<WoC-> Supposed to be one or two Linux phones in europe and one in china
<Randolf> And on some of my servers I'm using a lot of stuff like Apache, ModPerl, libapreq, ImageMagick, OpenVPN, pf (compiled into the kernel), Java, and a lot of other things.
<WoC-> Native code, not java
<Randolf> Is there a Ubuntu for SmartPhone OS option?  I recall reading something about this a few years ago, but didn't look into it further.
<WoC-> i think its dead...
<Randolf> That's too bad.
<WoC-> aye
<Randolf> I think that from a marketing standpoint, Ubuntu is well-positioned for being the de facto Linux for smart phones.
<WoC-> Something about not being able to decide on the gui
<Randolf> It's just got such a wonderful reputation.
<WoC-> scoopes etc
<Randolf> Oh, crap.  That war.
<Randolf> That sucks.
<palayoub> Hey, I have a very confusing question, I want to check what websites a process is calling, I have an application and it fetchs data from a server, is there away I can see the website path of the server the app is using to get the data from?
<Randolf> palayoub:  I suppose you could use a proxy server and then log everything -- make sure your web browser uses that proxy server to access the internet.
<WoC-> or tcpdump
<Randolf> Oh, yeah.
<Randolf> That's probably a lot easier.
<Randolf> Although the output might be more difficult to parse.
<Randolf> ...with human eyes.
<WoC-> grep http://
<Randolf> Aye.
<WoC-> hope that helps palayoub ?
<WoC-> dang gtg, nn, nice chat - ty
<palayoub> i'll try both solutions, ty it's very helpful
<Randolf> palayoub:  The proxy server I'm thinking of is called Squid.
<Randolf> palayoub:  I suggest you try WoC-'s suggestion first since it will be much easier to get going.
<Randolf> No extra configuration is needed for it.
<palayoub> yeah, i am trying to use WoC solution, tryin to install wireshark
<palayoub> the gui will make it easier for me i guess :p
<Randolf> WireShark?  I believe WoC- mentioned "tcpdump" which should already be part of your OS?
<palayoub> Wirshark is a program that i used before to sniff on network flow, but accordin to discussion in linux channel, neither tcpdump or wireshark provide access to full url path, only domains are shown
<Randolf> Hmm.
<Randolf> I'm pretty sure that WireShark can decode packets.
<Randolf> HTTP should definitely be one type that it knows about.
<Randolf> Squid will actually log requests, so you'll get everything with it.  But if you're already forging ahead with WireShark then just go with that and make sure it decodes the traffic for you.
<palayoub> yeah, but the problem is when it's https
<melani> hi
<yzn> is there anyone?
<BaKKaR> dears, i m trying t use the nvidia drivers from the graphics PPA and tried like 5 versions .. but it keep using my intel instead of the dedicated GPU - nvidia - and wont even open the nvidia setns. tried even prime-switch and it wont switch to nvidia .. what i could be missing?
<BaKKaR> looking at the nvidia mod it is not loaded as well... i am thinking of reverting back to use Nouveau  cz of my frustration :(
<qwebirc83138> So I’m really dumb. I accidentally uninstalled my WiFi drivers
<qwebirc83138> I have the live installation usb but when I try to install the package from it, it says I’m missing firmware for module i915
<qwebirc83138> I also upgraded my kernel from the kernel on the usb
<BaKKaR> qwebirc83138: i am not much of an expert, but could this be the intel-microcode?
<qwebirc83138> I just tried to install the intel-microcode and it threw the same error
<guiverc> intel-microcode are bug-fixes (by intel) for processors/cpu
<qwebirc83138> I am still missing firmware for module i915
<qwebirc83138> And I can’t download it because I don’t have internet
<guiverc> qwebirc83138, maybe this will help..  (I only glanced at it..)
<guiverc> https://askubuntu.com/questions/811453/w-possible-missing-firmware-for-module-i915-bpo-when-updating-initramfs
<slimetrap> any recommendations for a wireless printer which works well with ubuntu
<Ben___> Hi chat room
<Ben___> hohw do I install ubuntu studio on a SSD hard disk
<sourabh1031> i am facing one problem in ubuntu 16.04 whenever i launch an application my mouse gets freezed but side panel tools work when i click on them like settings,i am also able to launch an application but can't work thereafter
<sourabh1031> i even reinstalled but this didn't work and i searched on forums as well but i didn't get the solution
<palayoub> :q
<BaKKaR> Hello again
<BaKKaR> posted a question ealier before i got disconnected :)
<BaKKaR> i m trying t use the nvidia drivers from the graphics PPA and tried like 5 versions .. but it keep using my intel instead of the dedicated GPU - nvidia - and wont even open the nvidia setns. tried even prime-switch and it wont switch to nvidia .. what i could be missing?
<BaKKaR> ERROR: Unable to load info from any available system
<Rembo> which syntax is correct with "," or without "," https://hastebin.com/iqoculuzix.bash ?
<gaydude> I accidentally deleted system 32 pls help
<gaydude> somebody help me restore windows
<gaydude> please
<guiverc> gaydude, this is a Ubuntu Support room, windows is off-topic
<gaydude> but I need help
<ducasse> gaydude: try ##windows
<gaydude> I see where im not wanted..
<guiverc> gaydude, if you ask Ubuntu questions; you'll get a different response
<gaydude> arch is better
<hackinghorn> ah, the gay guy
<OlofL> hi
<OlofL> how do I enable flash in chrome?
<Rembo> on Ubuntu 14.04 wich is the correct syntax with "," or without "," between email addresses: https://hastebin.com/olekiduzut.bash , i want to send emails to multiples recipients
<lotuspsychje> OlofL: try chromium the ubuntu alternative for chrome and pepperflash plugin
<OlofL> does it come with chromium?
<lotuspsychje> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree | OlofL
<ubottu> OlofL: Package pepperflashplugin-nonfree does not exist in bionic
<lotuspsychje> hmm it shows here on atp-cache
<lotuspsychje> *apt
<Rembo> can someone help?
<guiverc> OlofL, this may help https://www.dailydot.com/debug/how-to-enable-flash-chrome/  (note: haven't tried it)
<guiverc> OlofL, (it looks like it works for chromium..)
<lotuspsychje> !patience | Rembo
<ubottu> Rembo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<lotuspsychje> Rembo: the best way to get your issue solved is also try to give us the most possible info, ubuntu version, package version? what steps have you tried,etc..
<dadabidet> I have ubuntu 16, I want to install gnome pdf/evince 3.24, how can I do this?
<Rembo> lotuspsychje, i'm using ubuntu 14.04 and i want to send via sh script emails to multiple recipients, i want to know what is the correct syntax: with , or without , between the emails
<OlofL> When I try to do it in chrome> https://imgur.com/a/rFg1tqA
<OlofL> chromium doesnt have these settings
<lotuspsychje> dadabidet: we dont really recomend mixing package versions, but you can try !backports or snaps
<guiverc> dadabidet, are you running 16.04 LTS or 16.10 - 16.04 LTS uses only 3.18.2 (https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=evince) for evince
<lotuspsychje> !latest | dadabidet
<ubottu> dadabidet: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<dadabidet> guiverc, 16.04
<guiverc> OlofL, i tried it in chromium, it allowed me to 'enable/disable'
<OlofL> guiverc: i got it working. the wildcard syntax was [*.] and not just *
<lotuspsychje> Rembo: scripting isnt really an ubuntu problem, perhaps try a more specific channel like ##programming ?
<guiverc> dadabidet, the only supported package is the default; if you look for snaps in the snap.store you often find later versions (or you can go the ppa route...)
<dadabidet> I installed the 3.26 deb I found on the ubuntu website... how do I launch it?
<lotuspsychje> dadabidet: we dont reccomend doing that
<dadabidet> I know, but it's just for viewing XFA forms, for personal use
<guiverc> dadabidet, if install correctly; it should have replaced the existing package and is run normally...
<lotuspsychje> dadabidet: you wills cramble your system mixing package versions like that
<dadabidet> I opened the .deb and installed it through the GUI but it still launch the 3.18
<lotuspsychje> dadabidet: from terminal: snap find evince, there's a 3.28.2
<dadabidet> lotuspsychje, yes indeed there is a 3.28, but how do I launch that version of evince?
<dadabidet> launching from unity still launches the 3.18
<lotuspsychje> dadabidet: first you need to install that snap
<lotuspsychje> dadabidet: sudo snap install evince
<code_> hellop
<lotuspsychje> code_: welcome to ubuntu support, how can we help you?
<lotuspsychje> dadabidet: another way for your issue is filing a new !bug to your current evince version, and describe you cant open XFA forms
<dadabidet> lotuspsychje, 3.24 can open XFQ forms
<dadabidet> sorry but I ran sudo snap install evince and it is still running evince 3.18
<lotuspsychje> dadabidet: after installing the snap, you need to launch the proper envince snap icon
<lotuspsychje> dadabidet: not your older existing icon
<dadabidet> I launched it though the ubuntu software app
<lotuspsychje> dadabidet: works now?
<dadabidet> what is the difference between snap and apt?
<dadabidet> yes I launched it, but sadly it doesn't seem to display my document properly
<lotuspsychje> dadabidet: snaps are secured packages from external maintainers, with more latest versions
<guiverc> dadabidet, apt is a front end that loads .deb's,  snap installs snaps (container like apps)
<lotuspsychje> dadabidet: seems like you will have to file a !bug afterall..
<dadabidet> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<lotuspsychje> dadabidet: from a terminal: ubuntu-bug evince
<dadabidet> sorry I wont bother to create an account
<lotuspsychje> dadabidet: this way you will help yourself and the community
<dadabidet> Ive read that its not really a bug since XFA are not part of the PDF standard
<lotuspsychje> dadabidet: have you tryed finding another xfa viewer then?
<dadabidet> there seems to be masterPDF
<dadabidet> and foxit
<dadabidet> I don't know if foxit is supported on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !pdf | dadabidet
<ubottu> dadabidet: The Portable Document Format is created by Adobe; PDF files are viewable in Ubuntu with Xpdf, Okular, Evince and also Adobe Reader (free download, but closed source)
<lotuspsychje> dadabidet: adobe reader & browsers can open XFA forms
<dadabidet> no, browsers cannot
<lotuspsychje> dadabidet: yes they can, with browser addons of pdf support
<dadabidet> you mean the adobe addon
<dadabidet> masterpdf offers a .deb and it works
<dadabidet> not available on ubuntu repo though
<siton> test
<dadabidet> why cant I right click to create a folder in a window that is in list mode
<guiverc> dadabidet, you would probably have to search the gnome dev logs to find the discussion about its removal, the for & against to find their logic... you can always use another 'file manager'...
<baako> i have a phpstorm running but i have messed up the settings on it. how do i remove phpstorm please
<Tazmain> Hi all, I am running a live boot of ubuntu 18, and I am trying to install xfce, but I keep getting unable to locate package xfce4 and xubuntu-desktop, do I need to add a ppa?
<guiverc> Tazmain, you likely have to enable 'universe' repo for 18.04 LTS
<Tazmain> can I still use synaptic to do that?
<guiverc> Tazmain, i can on mine (not 18.04 or 18.10) so I'd expect yes.
<Tazmain> I like using apt over apt-get now
<Tazmain> I am not a big fan of unity
<boboma> hello. I have a problem with java. Set java via update-alternatives --config java to java 8. I now want to compile something but get this error: Error: could not find jdk tools.jar at /usr/lib/jvm/java-11-openjdk-amd64/bin/../lib/tools.jar
<boboma> why is it not finding tools.jar and why is it referring to java 11 when 8 is set?
<susudo> i have a freshly installed ubuntu and when I execute "export HTTP_PROXY="...:...." then  "echo $HTTP_PROXY" doesn't print anything
<Tazmain> guiverc, is it still called synaptic ?
<blackflow> susudo: which shell?
<susudo> blackflow I just started gnome terminal with alt+ctrl+t and I think this is simple bash
<blackflow> susudo: and you're running echo in the same terminal session? right after export?
<susudo> yes
<blackflow> susudo: do you have any weird, control characters in that string?
<susudo> blackflow: no, it's just "http://xx.xxx.x.xx:8080" where the x's are just numbers - I tried to write them down 2 times
<blackflow> well that's weird.
<susudo> also, I installed a xubuntu too and the login screen didn't appear - I could log in through a tty but lightdm refused to work
<susudo> blackflow, moving the declarations to .bashrc and then restarting the terminal won't help either - it's probably a but in this bash build
<blackflow> susudo: what does   echo $SHELL   say?
<susudo> blackflow, /bin/bash
<blackflow> susudo: and what does    file /bin/bash say?   is it ELF 64-bit ....      or something else?
<susudo> blackflow, yes
<susudo> blackflow, I successfully set HTTP_PROXY - I set HTTP_PROX first! Now this is crazy
<blackflow> something is seriously broken there.
<susudo> I don't know, maybe I should just reboot
<sigm> How do I check what frequencies my WiFi driver supports without admin rights?
<Xatenev> how do I transfer a file to my smartphone in ubuntu oo
<Xatenev> like how do i mount my device nowadays
<Xatenev> lsusb shows my device
<Xatenev> but theres no dir for it  in /run/user/1000/gvfs
<Xatenev> where would it be at
<user01> hi can libreoffice calc be used to identify table pattern and predict? is there a channel for such questions? :)
<SimonNL> some libreoffice channel on this server I reckon
<user01> SimonNL, ok no response yet in libreoffice anyway
<sigm> apt-get install wireless-tools gives me an error: Unable to locate package wireless-tools
<lbdesign> First you should use apt instead of apt-get.
<lbdesign> What does this say ?   "apt search wireless-tools"
<sigm> Why's that? Still the same error.
<sigm> Sorting... Done Full Text Search... Done iw/now 3.17-1bem1 amd64 [installed,local]   tool for configuring Linux wireless devices
<sigm> lbdesign: ^ output
<anden> i'm experiencing this issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-4.8/+bug/1750937 on a 14.04 system, it says a fix was released but i received several kernel upgrades since then and the issue has not gone away. can anyone help?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1750937 in gcc-4.8 (Ubuntu) "4.4.0-116 Kernel update on 2/21 breaks Nvidia drivers (on 14.04 and 16.04) due to outdated gcc-4.8" [Undecided,Fix released]
<lbdesign> sigm:  sudo apt install wireless-tools                That should install it. I have it installed by default on 18.04
<lbdesign> sigm:  is say installed in the output you posted.
<sigm> lbdesign: How do I read this output? iw/now 3.17-1bem1 amd64 [installed,local]
<ppf> !info awesomewm
<ubottu> Package awesomewm does not exist in bionic
<ppf> !info awesome artful
<ubottu> awesome (source: awesome): highly configurable X window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0-1 (artful), package size 965 kB, installed size 5543 kB
<lbdesign> sigm sigm it say iw is installed from the repo local and the version is 3.17
<sigm> Right. I was confused by the naming. iw = wireless-tools?
<lbdesign> sigm: no they are two different programs so two different packages.
<lbdesign> sigm:  you can use the command  "apt show  PACKAGE"   to show information on the package and it's dependencies.
<qwebirc46007> Hi. What's the best practice for blocking ping requests
<qwebirc46007> in 18.04
<ppf> qwebirc46007: ufw
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<linex> hello. I have an ssd drive. Is it ok for me to have /var and swap on this drive. Previously I read it is not advisable. What about the ssd nowadays ?
<Allie`> linex: i have everything on the SSD because all my drives are SSDs :P
<Allie`> but your whole system on there, it won’t be a problem
<blackflow> linex: also please don't crosspost the same question in multiple channels at the same time.
<wreo> should be fine. i have my whole system on my ssd except /home, which i have on a hdd because it has much more space
<eduardo_> hola. tengo un problema con la hiberncaión en mint 18.3 . alguien puede orientarme?
<tomreyn> !mint | eduardo_
<ubottu> eduardo_: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<eduardo_> Thanks! I will test with that  channel ;-) bye bye
<JimBuntu> Allie & linex, http://www.storagesearch.com/ssdmyths-endurance.html    tl;dr, not so much of an issue today for most users, depends on use case though for enterprise.
<raidghost> A Powerfailure yesterday seems to have killed the response to the network cards. What can i do to maybe get it working again?
<blackflow> raidghost: replace them?
<blackflow> assuming of course nothing else has changed, no update, no config change.
<blackflow> raidghost: what kind of error messages you get?
<raidghost> blackflow: Destination host unreachable
<raidghost> ive tried with a usb2 network doongle, That seems to work, so i thought maybe https://www.unixblogger.com/2016/08/11/how-to-get-your-realtek-rtl8111rtl8168-working-updated-guide/ would fix it
<blackflow> raidghost: why... the network was fine until reboot, right? and now you have routing issues. are the NICs reporting any errors otherwise?
<blackflow> is it static or dhcp config? is the routing set up correctly?  (ip route show)
<raidghost> blackflow: the network was fine until the little powerfailure in our place,
<raidghost> the computers went on again when power was back. but the one with issues does not work with network after it went on
<raidghost> blackflow: its static ip setup in the interfaces file
<blackflow> raidghost: is routing set? is the cable connected (leds blinking)? maybe the upstream router is having issues? which IP responded with destination unreachable (which IP sent the ICMP packet, is it router perhaps)?
<raidghost> blackflow: leds blinking
<raidghost> the upstream router does not have issues
<blackflow> raidghost: otehrwise you don't have to compile anything special for rtl8111/8168. The r8169 driver covers it. There's firmware in linux-firmware package, but I don't think it's needed.
<raidghost> routing is set yes.
<blackflow> raidghost: can you ping the router/nexthop?
<raidghost> It doesnt give me that option
<blackflow> what doesn't give you that option?
<raidghost> i cant ping the router
<raidghost> due to the card is not working as it should
<raidghost> when i ping i get 10.0.0.5 and thats it
<raidghost> 10.0.0.2 is my router
<blackflow> can you pastebin the output of   ping -c5 <router-ip-here> ?
<raidghost> can i define ping to use other than the now working usb dongle?
<blackflow> raidghost: maybe with -I
<raidghost> blackflow: https://pastebin.com/fbmd08Rf
<wamph> la
<blackflow> raidghost: can you pastebin    ip addr show     and     ip route show    ?
<blackflow> raidghost: add eth1 after 'show' if that's the interface and you have many of them
<raidghost> the usb dongle just frozen
<blackflow> raidghost: what do the logs say about it?
<raidghost> ill need to take a walk to that room where its located then. and check
<raidghost> Since it doesnt respond to ssh
<blackflow> raidghost: which ubuntu is that btw?
<raidghost> 16.04.4
<raidghost> blackflow: https://pastebin.com/gR1Q6rCm
<blackflow> raidghost: you have three NICs with the same IP?
<blackflow> raidghost: and eth3 is the only one up
<raidghost> blackflow: Ive tried the 3 nics with down one at the time
<raidghost> so its only been 1 up at the time
<raidghost> eth0 to 2 is integraded and the eth3 is the one i use now to comminicate with the box to get inet on it
<raidghost> the usb dongle thingy
<blackflow> raidghost: and what's your config, can you pastebin /etc/network/interfaces ?
<blackflow> it's impossible to debug like this. you have to check the configuration state that's supposed to be normal. assigned IPs, routing, ...
<blackflow> also, there doesn't seem to be any default route configured which doesn't look normal
<blackflow> my guess is your network config changed but wasn't tested with a reboot
<raidghost> https://pastebin.com/u3eguqR6
<raidghost> been tested with a reboot before, but when the powerfailure in our street it seems like it didnt like it when it was turn on again
<blackflow> raidghost: that can only happen in case of hardware failure, which I suggested first.    anyway, drop netmask, network and broadcast directives from that, you don't need it. just set   address 10.0.0.5/24    and the gateway. restart the interface with ifdown and ifup
<blackflow> raidghost: and I'm not sure what's going on with eth0, being set for static but no config. I don't know if that messes up things, so drop that too if you won't be using eth0
<ktrl> hi can i migrate desktop appierence from 64 to 32 bit ubuntu?
<ktrl> is there a .txt file?
<raidghost> blackflow: ive been trying eth0 to eth2 (one at the time) to see if it responde to ping my server
<raidghost> So the eth0 eth2 is not in use
<blackflow> raidghost: do all three have network cables plugged in on both sides?
<blackflow> or in other words, are you sure that ethX is always the same ethX? perhaps better use the "predictable", topology based naming
<raidghost> blackflow: ive defined it
<raidghost> so eth1 and eth0 and the others are allways eth
<raidghost> but could be that there been some changes, lshw -c networ should give that info? or what?
<blackflow> raidghost: you could check by MAC address if, say, eth1 is alwyas the same physical card after reboot.
<blackflow> because the only alternative to HW failures I can think of, is that the ordering changed and, say, eth1 is no longer the same NIC it was before reboot.
<raidghost> was a file i added some rules in
<raidghost> not renember at the moment
<raidghost> udev something
<raidghost> maybe you would like to see that ? trying to renember where i added the mac adresse rules
<blackflow> raidghost: those numbers wouldn't mean anything to me. it is YOU who have to be sure that if you're trying, say, eth1, it has cable plugged in and is the NIC oyu think it is.  Also, try that reconfiguration with only address (in CIDR notation) + gateway
<raidghost> trying to figure out what udev file i was writting stuff in
<blackflow> well how many are there under /etc/udev/rules.d/  ?
<JoeLlama> moo :)  I need to image my filesystem (hard drive) what is the bestest and most free software please?
<raidghost> will check and give you info when checked it. My girlfriend came with food. So its food first;)
<JoeLlama> I prefer an image that I can access
<JoeLlama> I mean an image I can get my files out of
<JoeLlama> a backup image
<JoeLlama> hi A_D
<JoeLlama> free/cheap image/backup software? (:
<JoeLlama> anyone?
<JoeLlama> I am using paidfor stuff atm and it's so proprietary :/
<JoeLlama> any open source stuff?  Image/backup?
 * JoeLlama wanders off and waits
<SporkWitch> !enter | JoeLlama
<ubottu> JoeLlama: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<SporkWitch> To your query, google is your friend.  The go-tos are dd and rsync
<proboscis> LOAD -e /home/oppa/TEST/ROOTME/put
<JoeLlama> so I guess what you guys are saying is just to use dd?
<SporkWitch> we're saying to use google, but that dd and rsync are go-tos
<sylvain_> Hello, why the ubuntu package version of openCV is the 3.2 while the real latest version of openCV is the 3.4.1 ?
<blackflow> JoeLlama: if you don't use snapshot capable filesystems like btrfs or zfs (and forget about LVM snapshots), one thing that worked for me in the past is rsnapshot -- rsync based, hard link based, "snapshots".
<blackflow> !info rsnapshot
<ubottu> rsnapshot (source: rsnapshot): local and remote filesystem snapshot utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-1 (bionic), package size 116 kB, installed size 442 kB
<JoeLlama> oOo neat thanks blackflow I will research
<RonWhoCares> My Ubuntu 18.04 isn't restoring from being inactive (when the screen goes black).  I am having to turn off the computer power and then restart it.  Is there any idea how to fix this?
<tomreyn> RonWhoCares: you will probably need to discuss the graphics hardware and drivers you are using. also discuss whether this happens every time, only after the system has (possibly previously, but after the latest full reboot) been suspended.
<tomreyn> I got similar issues occasionally with amdgpu on 16.04, but it's probably an entirely different root cause.
<brodie> Hello everyone.
<brodie> Is there a way to change the notations back to how they originally were? I googled this but couldn't find a solution.
<skinux> How come all Ubuntu tutorials talk about using Application menu, but there hasn't been an applications menu in several years?
<adrian_1908> Does the Ubuntu image (e.g. 18.04) offered on the website get updates regularly, or is it stuck in the state of first release (April)?
<SporkWitch> adrian_1908: they might have updated it to 18.04.1, but the ISOs are not maintained in real-time; doesn't make sense to do so since you can pull updates as part of the install process
<adrian_1908> Ok, thanks.
<sa___> when i run "apt-cache policy alsa-utils", it shows "500 http://mirrors.geodns.root.pri/ubuntu xenial/main amd64 Packages", what does "500 http://mirrors.geodns.root.pri/ubuntu xenial/main amd64 Packages" means?
<genii> 500 is internal server error code
<sa___> genii: http://mirrors.geodns.root.pri/ubuntu what is this?
<ducasse> no, the 500 there represents the apt priority of that repo's version
<ducasse> aiui
<ducasse> sa___: that is the repo the package will be pulled from
<sa___> ducasse: thanks , who manages that repo?
<genii> Not Canonical
<sa___> genii: For Canonical, what will be the repo?
<ducasse> sa___: there is a list of mirrors on launchpad, you can look there for the official ones
<genii> sa___: The offical ones, usually the convention is country-code, then archive.ubuntu.com  ..so for me in Canada, ca.archive.ubuntu.com
<genii> Your country code may vary.
<wicope> Hi, how can I know which process has modified a file?
<raidghost> blackflow: after reming the udev rule, What do i need todo ?
<pakcjo> hello
<pakcjo> Is there a problem with archieve.ubuntu.com trusty updates? I'm getting hash sum mismatch since yesterday
 * SporkWitch blames russia
<SporkWitch> joking aside, i don't have any trusty installs handy to test; could check bionic, heh
<SporkWitch> yeah, looks like WSL on this system is xenial
<pakcjo> :(
<JimBuntu> wicope, do you have the audit tools installed?
<leftyfb> pakcjo: works fine here
<SporkWitch> 146 upgrades, 4 new install (haven't updated WSL on this thing in months), no issues, xenial
<wicope> JimBuntu, hi, how i can install the audit tools?
<SporkWitch> !apt | wicope
<ubottu> wicope: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<pakcjo> leftyfb: which repository?
<JimBuntu> wicope, Well, if you don't have auditd already installed, then it's too late for this round. See if you have auditctl as an available command.
<leftyfb> pakcjo: us.archive.ubuntu.com
<pakcjo> leftyfb: W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<leftyfb> pakcjo: check your date/time? Are you behind a proxy? DNS redirect issue?
<pakcjo> leftyfb: hmm no, I'm using ntpd, my date/time and timezone seems to be ok, no proxy
<pakcjo> I also did an apt-get clean, same issue
<SporkWitch> pakcjo: any remote servers you can bounce off?
<pakcjo> SporkWitch: what do you mean?
<pakcjo> SporkWitch: like a vpn?
<SporkWitch> exactly what i said; anything you can bounce off of to force a different path to the server
<SporkWitch> or a proxy
<raidghost> And all the people are Enjoy. Problem half fixed:p
<brenster21> hey so i got a fairly basic question
<SporkWitch> !ask | brenster21
<ubottu> brenster21: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<brenster21> nice to see you again sporkwitch
<brenster21> How can I set ubuntu to automount my external drive to a directory in my home folder while setting the permissions to my user
<SporkWitch> brenster21: https://lmgtfy.com/?s=d&q=automount+ntfs+rw
<leftyfb> brenster21: https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/mount-drive-from-command-line-ubuntu-linux/
<leftyfb> brenster21: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive#Automatic_Mount_At_Boot
<brenster21>  thank you leftyfb
<brenster21> I am trying to remount my drive to the directory, but i am getting busy error
<leftyfb> pakcjo: try changing the DNS on your local machine. Edit /etc/resolv.conf and set "nameserver 1.1.1.1"
<skinux> Can Ubuntu desktop environment be uninstalled without uninstalling Ubuntu Studio DE?
<dadabidet> where are dev libraries installed?
<leftyfb> skinux: what "Ubuntu DE"? Do you mean Unity? Or Gnome (18.04)
<leftyfb> dadabidet: which dev libraries? Why do you ask? What are you trying to accomplish?
<dadabidet> I installed libbullet
<leftyfb> dadabidet: why?
<dadabidet> to do development
<dadabidet> just trying to figure out the name of the library file to compile things
<dadabidet> so I need to find them
<leftyfb> dadabidet: that's not really how libraries work. The names of the files don't necessarily reflect how you call them in development
<linocisco> hi all
<pakcjo> leftyfb: same
<Guest88948> why do we create swap partition using fdisk or why do we create file using swap
<leftyfb> pakcjo: please post the error message to pastebin
<linocisco> in some wifi hotspot, we have to type in user name and password to authenticate. I would like to know how to find those user name and password typed in browser. Mostly by chrome
<dadabidet> leftyfb, then tell me what to do when linking against bulletphysics for ubuntu 16, when compiling g++ main.cc -llibbullet
<compdoc> Guest88948, the installer used to create a swap partition, but now it creates a file
<curlyears> heigh hough
<leftyfb> linocisco: The chrome documentation/google.com should tell you how to find saved passwords
<Guest88948> compdoc: what installer?
<linocisco> leftyfb, saved password is for psk. but for username and password, I can't find
<dadabidet> libbullet-dev
<leftyfb> linocisco: Again, read the chrome documentation
<compdoc> Guest88948, the ubuntu installer
<leftyfb> dadabidet: sudo dpkg -S libbullet-dev
<skinux> Okay. I think I have a big problem. Trying to use aptitude to reinstall ubuntu-desktop, it says it cannot find sources for 1.361.1
<Guest88948> compdoc: we can also do an fdisk also to create swap partition
<leftyfb> skinux: please post the error messages to pastebin
<Guest88948> but why do use swap
<compdoc> Guest88948, why would you do it manually?
<leftyfb> Guest88948: why are you asking?
<Ool> :)
<Guest88948> i have no idea why swap is used
<blackflow> linocisco: https://www.google.com/search?q=chrome+view+stored+passwords
<Guest88948> i want to know the reason compdoc leftyfb
<compdoc> Guest88948, the reason for a swap?
<leftyfb> Guest88948: https://www.linux.com/news/all-about-linux-swap-space
<skinux> https://pastebin.com/VnfUctrm
<blackflow> Guest88948: to page out, to disk, parts of memory that are not actively used. also read the links posted by leftyfb
<dadabidet> leftyfb, I don't want to call them in development, I want to link against them, so in this case, when using C/C++ it's a mix of filename, without lib, ith -l
<leftyfb> skinux: please paste everything. The commands you are running and the full errors
<tcpdump> hey everyone
<leftyfb> dadabidet: sudo dpkg -S libbullet-dev
<curlyears> leftyfb and nacc:  I have done all the testing of rhe drives, you advised, and received zero error reports.   WhI have done a fresh install w18.4, I end up with a system that won't boot.  It tells me": replace media with proper boot device, and try again.  Since I have Just finished a raw install, my root drice certainly OUGHT to be readable.  Aside from which, if I put my DVD back in the drawer, it gives the same error message, whic
<curlyears> off the disc abnd run the install.
<skinux> https://pastebin.com/Fd3yyucW
<pakcjo> W: Failed to fetch http://eu.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch :(
<leftyfb> skinux: why are you using aptitude?
<tcpdump> in Ubuntu I see the ping command has a -T arg for timestamp, but when I do a -T without params it says "Invalid timestamp type". I cant find any reference to the -T cli arg.
<tcpdump> Anyone know what is wanting?
<tcpdump> *it's
<curlyears> and I am running a Live Session off that DVD at the moment, as well.    **** H E L P ****    (please?)
<dadabidet> leftyfb, wrong, those are not helpful, I can't link against C libraries using that, I need https://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/amd64/libbullet-dev/filelist instead, specifically .so filenames
<blackflow> tcpdump: looked at `man ping` ?
<leftyfb> pakcjo: sudo rm -rf /var/lib/lists/* && sudo apt-get update
<linocisco> leftyfb, blackflow I didn't turn on offer to save password or auto-save feature. so I can't find any passwords I entered
<leftyfb> dadabidet: dpkg -S will list all files installed as part of the libbullet-dev package
<leftyfb> linocisco: then they are not saved anywhere
<blackflow> linocisco: then you'll have to ask your network administrator for those
<dadabidet> leftyfb, I got only 3 files, and no .so files
<linocisco> leftyfb, I wish ubuntu have saved somewhere and hope that
<pakcjo> leftyfb: I don't even have that directory...
<leftyfb> linocisco: it doesn't
<pakcjo> leftyfb: you mean /var/lib/apt/lists/ ?
<leftyfb> pakcjo: ugh, sorry, my bad
<leftyfb> pakcjo: yeah, whew. That could have been very bad
<curlyears> leftyfb?
<pakcjo> leftyfb: no problem, running update now
<skinux> It cannot be good that it cannot find sources to reinstall with
<tcpdump> blackflow: hmmm maybe -T doesnt do what I thought it would do.  It produces this:  64 bytes from dfw25s08-in-f14.1e100.net (216.58.218.142): icmp_seq=1 ttl=52 time=15.6 ms
<leftyfb> skinux: why are you using aptitude?
<JimBuntu> tcpdump, please see `man ping` I think it's fairly well described.
<skinux> Because aptitude is package manager
<leftyfb> skinux: a pretty outdated one which has been known to cause problems
<tcpdump> JimBuntu: i did. is it creating the "time=" value on a ping, and not a timestamp, per se?
<leftyfb> skinux: you should use apt
<leftyfb> skinux: sudo apt install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop # though this isn't going to do what you think
<dadabidet> be easy on him :p I guess he works at canonical...
<skinux> Oh, I guess I maent apt, I thought they were the same
<leftyfb> dadabidet: who are you referring to?
<dadabidet> you I guess
<blackflow> tcpdump: dunno, did you want -D instead?
<leftyfb> dadabidet: I no longer work for Canonical. I also don't see what that has to do with anything here.
<dadabidet> you seem to not fail under all the people asking you question :p
<leftyfb> dadabidet: Again, nothing to do with where I do or don't work
<leftyfb> pakcjo: everything work now?
<dadabidet> great work anyhow :))
<pakcjo> leftyfb: still downloading, but I'd let you know
<leftyfb> pakcjo: wouldn't the update have failed by now
<pakcjo> leftyfb: hmmm not sure, it download everything first and then check checksums right? (it's still downloading)
<pakcjo> same error
<skinux> Hmm. Well, remove ubuntu-desktop, couldn't get it to reinstall, but turns out I have over 1,000 upgrades
<leftyfb> dadabidet: https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/amd64/libbullet-dev/filelist
<leftyfb> skinux: ubuntu-desktop is only a meta package
<dadabidet> yes thanks
<skinux> What is the real package?
<leftyfb> skinux: what version of ubuntu?
<pakcjo> leftyfb: not sure if this may affect it, but I'm removing the universe and multiverse repos
<leftyfb> pakcjo: shouldn't
<zetheroo> What's the difference between using Ubuntu with or without Wayland - I see there is now a login option for this.
<leftyfb> pakcjo: try ubuntu.media.mit.edu as your repo
<pakcjo> leftyfb: moment
<ericus> how would I go on checking the filesystem on this encrypted disk for errors? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Vq4MFXg346/
<ericus> I cannot mount it, it says it needs structure cleaning
<leftyfb> ericus: sudo fsck -y -f /dev/mapper/disk1
<EriC^^> isn't that the disk, not a partition?
<ericus> thanks leftyfb I'll try that!
<leftyfb> ericus: you don't encrypt disks. You encrypt partitions/volumes
<leftyfb> EriC^^: :)
<ericus> yeah I know
<pakcjo>  leftyfb same: W: Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.media.mit.edu/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<ericus> TONS of "Error reading block"
<ericus> "Force rewrite? yes"
<leftyfb> ericus: that's attempting to fix it
<ericus> I suspect this old disk might be giving up, physically
<leftyfb> ericus: if you've got that many errors, it's more than likely a gone HDD. Salvage what you can and migrate to a new drive
<oerheks> skinux, the metapackage *is* the real package, if you want to see what is in it, see launchpad?
<leftyfb> pakcjo: before going much further making changes to your system I would really look into investigating your connection possibly messing with/corrupting traffic
<ericus> and a ton of these: "Error writing block 214990848 (Input/output error).  Ignore error? yes"
<leftyfb> ericus: again. Bad drive, salvage what you can once it's done and get a new drive
<ericus> yeah I will
<ericus> I have a backup ofc
<pakcjo> leftyfb: I have a virtual machine with trusty on it, let me test there
<leftyfb> pakcjo: it's going to be the same internet connection
<pakcjo> leftyfb: I don't see how the connection could be an issue, everything work fine and if I comment the trusty-updates from the source list it works fine
<oerheks> hash sum mismatch.. that mirror might be in update now, try again in a few minutes
<leftyfb> oerheks: I tested it, working fine for m
<leftyfb> me*
<pakcjo> oerheks: it's been like that since yesterday
<pakcjo> I'd try to set up a vpn and test there
<oerheks> 18-6 .. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/mirrors.mit.edu-release
<oerheks> 2 days old
<leftyfb> oerheks: he was using us.archive first
<leftyfb> pakcjo: ah: sudo apt-get clean
<oerheks> clean the lists and update again?
<leftyfb> pakcjo: then try
<leftyfb> oerheks: yup, did that
<pakcjo> same issue inside the virtual machine (with us.archive.com)
<pakcjo> leftyfb: done that already
<leftyfb> pakcjo: see, something is messing with your downloads
<oerheks> proxy?
<pakcjo> leftyfb: ? why do you think that?
<leftyfb> pakcjo: is this a home connection? University? Corporate?
<pakcjo> oerheks: no, not using a proxy
<curlyears> leftyfb?
<leftyfb> curlyears: there's 1700+ other people here
<oerheks> sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists && sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<pakcjo> oerheks: done that, like 5 times
<oerheks> time to give the full output of your update / upgrade command in a pastebin, please
<JimBuntu> curlyears, please check your BIOS settings, make sure the boot order is correct.
<ericus> would you consider this disk FUBAR after a fsck leftyfb? http://i.imgur.com/rjzyKKW.png
<pakcjo> hmmm funny, I can't connect to any vpn... Maybe my connection is no that clean as I thought
<leftyfb> ericus: as I told you already, yes
<curlyears> JimBuntu: I have dine sk, numerous times.   *shudder*
<leftyfb> pakcjo: ;)
<ericus> alright leftyfb, then I cannot recover anything. But I think I have almost everything backed up, maybe not stuff from recent months
<curlyears> JimBuntu:   eeven if I set rhings up so the install DVD is the *ONLY* device listed in the boot sequnce, it compalins that it wants a ootale device. (yes, I have booted, from this DVD, using this BlueRay drive, before successfull)
<ericus> I need to start a cronjob with rsync...
<curlyears> s/ootble/bootable/
<curlyears> I have done so....must be morre careful qwith my typing
<leftyfb> ericus: https://github.com/leftyfb/backup_script
<SporkWitch> if the disk worked previously with that drive, that means: 1) scratches, 2) hardware failure, 3) configuration issue.  Those are the possibilities.
<JimBuntu> curlyears, Then... double check that you don't have a non-bootable USB drive plugged in. This probably isn't an #ubuntu support question as the error you mention is from your BIOS.
<curlyears> SporkWitch: almost obviously some form aof configuration error.  But I casnnot for the life of me figure out what it is
<oerheks> don't drink & irc ..
<curlyears> JimBuntu: Ah, a BIOS issue, eh?  Can anyone advise me of a decent channel in whicxh to request assistance on a BIOS issue
<leftyfb> SporkWitch: did you disable Secure Boot / UEFI in your BIOS settings?
<SporkWitch> curlyears: ^
<SporkWitch> though that should produce a distinct error, not comlain about non-bootable
<ericus> thanks leftyfb I'll bookmark that!
<pakcjo> leftyfb: trying with a vpn now...
<curlyears> JimBuntu:   I have precisely 3 USB devices plugged in.  My KB, my wireless mouse transceiver, and a USB-linked multi-card reader (which is not in service at this time...nothing plugged into it)
<pakcjo> leftyfb: ok, it went ok over the vpn... So this confirms that the problem is my connection/firewall or whatever
<leftyfb> curlyears: follow my suggestion, unplug the multi-card reader and reinstall
<leftyfb> pakcjo: :)
<JimBuntu> curlyears, disconnect the multi-card reader please. Either way, sounds 100% like a BIOS issue since your drive(s) have passed all tests and since it's also effecting your ability to boot from CD/DVD
<curlyears> SporkWitch:    Yeah, I deselected secured boot in the BIO
<pakcjo> thanks a lot leftyfb
<leftyfb> curlyears: follow my suggestion, unplug the multi-card reader and reinstall
<curlyears> JimBuntu: it is an internal plugin.  But on the other hand, it has been booting fine with the multi-care reader installoed for over 6 months
<curlyears> s/care/card
<curlyears> \/
<JimBuntu> curlyears, or don't, your choice to apply suggestions or not.
<jmgb4> curlyears, I assume your bios is up to date?
<leftyfb> curlyears: Are you ignoring me?
<jmgb4> I think so lol
<curlyears> AnnaRooks: `1`11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111leftyfb:  no...I am just busy trying to unplug the USB multi-card reader.  It is internal, and mounted in a position that is virtually inaccessible, and I am hav9ng difficulty even locating and tracing the cables from it to the internal USB hearder on the MB
<curlyears> whoops.   I have no idea where all that came from
<leftyfb> curlyears: also, scroll up and do my other suggestion
<curlyears> GREAT Ghu!  I am NOT ignoring anyone.   I am being very busy trying the various suggestions being made.  I can't bth try them, and be at my kb yakking at the same time.  OK?   :)
<leftyfb> curlyears: "brb, going to try the suggestions"   <~~~~
<curlyears> I am going to attempt rebooting, again.  If it doesnm't work, I'll be gone for about 15 minutes, since it takes almost that amount of time to boot into a Live Boot session
<leftyfb> curlyears: did you check my suggestions?
<leftyfb> first
<leftyfb> curlyears: BEFORE trying to reinstall
<epl692_> I'm having problems with ubuntu server 18.04, it installs fine, but then does not boot after a reboot, it's almost as if grub never gets installed
<Jonta> !ubuntu-server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<epl692_> okay, I will ask there, thank you
<compdoc> epl692_, is there more than one drive in the system? maybe grub got installed to the wrong drive
<curlyears> leftyfb:  y0ou made numerous suggestions, along with severa; other people.  I am not sure  to which suggestion you are currently in reference.
<RonnyZ> hi
<RonnyZ> I am just setting up my computer from new
<RonnyZ> in the past, I had the problem, that I deleted files by accident
<curlyears> off to try rebooting again
<RonnyZ> when I wanted to recover them, people told me: "if you had used filesystem .... instead of ... you could have easily recovered the files"
<RonnyZ> as I am now setting up my computer from new, I wanted to know:
<epl692_> compdoc: theres only one drive on the system
<RonnyZ> Which file system should I choose?
<RonnyZ> In order to make sure I can easily recover files if I accidentially delete them
<Jonta> !enter | RonnyZ
<ubottu> RonnyZ: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<leftyfb> curlyears: check your BIOS and make sure "secure boot" "fast boot" and "UEFI" are disabled
<RonnyZ> sure, Jonta, I will keep that in mind!  Sorry for the inconvenience my enters may have caused!
<Jonta> RonnyZ: How did you accidentally delete your files?
<Jonta> btrfs comes to mind
<Jonta> ext4 is still the default
<RonnyZ> Jonta, rm -rf directory
<leftyfb> RonnyZ: do not concern yourself with a filesystem that will be easy to recover files you delete accidentally. Don't delete files accidentally and have regular backups
<RonnyZ> leftyfb, I did not think this would happen to me, actually.
<oerheks> !info ext3undelete
<ubottu> Package ext3undelete does not exist in bionic
<oerheks> oh..
<leftyfb> RonnyZ: then just use the default ext4
<RonnyZ> oerheks, I solved the issue back then using a program meant to recover pictures and it worked.  However, this time I want to be safe
<RonnyZ> leftyfb, okay, I will use ext4 then
<Jonta> RonnyZ: How did you delete the files?
<RonnyZ> Jonta, rm -rf directory
<Jonta> Ah. And turned out to be the wrong one?
<RonnyZ> yep, I wanted to use gcp -rf
<Jonta> Maybe consider aliasing rm -rf to something that asks for confirmation if you're likely to do it again
<Jonta> And get a backup+restore-process going
<RonnyZ> good idea!  I will add an Alias
<RonnyZ> now, _besides_ of filesystems and file recovery:   is there anything else I should consider when installing the operating system from new?  Is there anything that can only be done when installing that is important to do which cannot be done later?
<JanC> RonnyZ: (almost) no filesystem guarantees that you can recover deleted files
<Jonta> Full disk encryption
<RonnyZ> Jonta, should I really do this?!
<Jonta> It *can* be done later, but is more of a hassle
<Jonta> Maybe it'll motivate you to get backups going :p
<RonnyZ> Jonta, but then my data cannot be restored in the case of a hard drive damage, right?
<Jonta> More difficult, at any rate
<JanC> usually how many files you can recover depends on how much was written to the disk after you deleted them
<Jonta> Seems you worry more about drive failure than it being stolen, in which case: don't encrypt
<oerheks> if you don't have a backup, your data is not important these days
<RonnyZ> if the computer got stolen:  Would encryption really help a _lot_ or just a little?
<Jonta> A lot
<RonnyZ> what about laws?  I think I cannot travel to the U.S. then?
<Jonta> If you do it properly: They're not getting it
<Jonta> That is not true
<Jonta> You may be thinking of PGP exports back in the day
<RonnyZ> importing of encrypted software is illegal in many countries, afaik?
<Jonta> Well
<Jonta> What countries are you going to travel to?
<JanC> the immigration officers might ask you to unlock the computer
<oerheks> that is not an ubuntu technical support issue, i think it is legal.
<RonnyZ> EU-members (European Union),  United States of America,  Canada, Asian countries
<JanC> same as with your mobile phone
<Jonta> The UK has some squirly laws regarding that
<JanC> (talking about the USA)
<RonnyZ> okay, so if you think encryption is good, I will do it
<RonnyZ> thank you Jonta
<oerheks> rm -rf with encryption, and your data surely cannot be retrieved :-D
<JanC> and AFAIK they can't arrest you if you don't unlock, but they can send you back  :)
<oerheks> gone = gone
<JanC> oerheks: actually that's not true
 * Jonta gets the liquid Nitrogen
<RonnyZ> rm -rf + microwave?
<oerheks> JanC, oh, can one undelete in LUKS ?
<Jonta> RonnyZ: dd
<JanC> the filesystem on an encrypted partition only sees the decrypted data
<JanC> if you need something like photorec, you would have to run it on the decrypted block device, of course
<RonnyZ> is an encrypted harddrive much slower?  My computer is old
<JanC> define "old"
<JanC> 20 years?
<RonnyZ> 8+ years old?
<RonnyZ> 900 MhZ
<JanC> 900 MHz seems low for an 8yo computer?
<oerheks> pentium m?
<RonnyZ> hold on, I run an cpuinfo
<RonnyZ> where was that again?
<RonnyZ> not in /etc/proc/cpuinfo  obvy
<JanC> /proc/cpuinfo
<oerheks> lscpu
<RonnyZ> vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD
<RonnyZ> vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD
<RonnyZ> sorry
<RonnyZ> cpu MHz         : 900.000
<JanC> that's the current frequency, you want to know how fast it can go (not how slow it can go)
<RonnyZ> JanC, how would I find that out?
<JanC> isn't it somewhere in there?
<RonnyZ> no
<Jonta> What's the full CPU name?
<RonnyZ> model name      : AMD E1-2100 APU with Radeon(TM) HD Graphics
<JanC> what does "Model name" say?
<JanC> okay :)
<RonnyZ> is 2100 the speed?
<Jonta> No
<Jonta> Clockspeed: 1GHz
<Jonta> https://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=AMD+E1-2100+APU&id=1968
<RonnyZ> yeah, 100 MHZ faster than 900
<JanC> yeah
<JanC> so slow...
<RonnyZ> well then - I will setup my pc now
<RonnyZ> just checking the md5sum of the iso image, then ready to go
<JanC> anyway, it supports hardware AES, so encryption would likely not be too slow
<RonnyZ> one last question before I start:
<RonnyZ> JanC, thank you JanC, then I will use encryption!
<mirya> Hello does anyone knows about iscsi multipathing ; I dont have rhel support but just their images https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PDZvXgFrhJ/plain/
<Jonta> mirya: So CentOS? If so: They probably have their own channel
<RonnyZ> I did some research and found out that "apt list --installed" can list me all installed programs.  My question is, if it made sense, to run this command immediately after the setup has finished in order to save that file for later reference,  so that I can run the same command in the future and "diff" the files so I can know which programs I manually installed?
<RonnyZ> or is there a better way?
<Jonta> Sounds good enough
<RonnyZ> thank you Jonta
<RonnyZ> thank you also JanC and oerheks and leftyfb !
<Jonta> Maybe use sort first
<RonnyZ> Jonta, | sort ?
<Jonta> Yep
<RonnyZ> thank you
<mirya> jonta theres no one replying there for the past 2 days :(
<RonnyZ> mirya, time to change the distro? ;)
<oerheks> mirya, try #fedora or the like ??
<Jonta> Maybe they prefer different communication channels
<mirya> ronnyZ hahaha cant :(
<mirya> oerheks have posted in fedora too
<oerheks> anyway, this is the wrong channel mirya .. else you could try ##linux
<mirya> Thanks oerheks will try my luck there!
<RonnyZ> bye for now! thank you!
<kubast2> http://bug.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/1777903 this looks like a quality bug report
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1777903 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "Grub never install in uefi mode ever on any pc I used ,and it's like that since ubuntu 14.04 for every ?ubuntu remix and distribution." [Undecided,New]
<klr> kubast2: ha
<kubast2> The thing is I have this problem
<kubast2> Made it humorous so it hopefully spreads essier
<leftyfb> kubast2: you reported that?
<kubast2> Didn't bothered making a report since the grub install worked fine in bios mode on my desktop klr
<kubast2> Yup
<kubast2> Until know
<leftyfb> kubast2: please remove it since it's 50 shades of invalid
<nacc> i'm rejecting the bug
<oerheks> some machines need to have set the ADMIN password to do so, i could not open that bugreport
<nacc> it's a bad URL
<nacc> should be bugs.launchpad.net
<oerheks> good
<nacc> LP: #1777903
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1777903 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "Grub never install in uefi mode ever on any pc I used ,and it's like that since ubuntu 14.04 for every ?ubuntu remix and distribution." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1777903
<SporkWitch> CNR Kubuntu 18.04.0 AMD64
<kubast2> leftyfb Somehow happens to me every time
<kubast2> I can only install opensuse and boot from their iso or I can install arch and have a broken nvidia driver/sddm
<christian_> hello delu
<kubast2> nacc I guess I was typing it  into my phone from a pc so
<christian_> you need a password to install arch linux
<kubast2> Yeah whathevs
<kubast2> Gotta reinstall again this time with space for /boot partition
<SporkWitch> lol
<kubast2> And copy it over then nuke ubuntu install iso into arch
<uNiXFu-> yo any pros at 'netplan' config file, trying to see if it's needed to setup bridges for my vm's where i got a /28 block of 16 usable ips  so i want 1ip per vm
<kubast2> and create uefi shell entry for ubuntu kernel
<kubast2> Next time I''m gonna live stream thiz or put it to yt
<uNiXFu-> i config it in virtualbox to use static ip for one vm, but the problem is that it makes me port forward within vbox netconfig for the port to be open
<SporkWitch> uNiXFu-: #virtualbox
<oerheks> kubast2, good trolling, goodbye
<SporkWitch> oerheks: you have low standards
<kubast2> Lool I'm gonna put a video on youtube wshowcasing it doesn't work
<uNiXFu-> SporkWitch, smack my bitch up!
<Jonta> So many proud grandmothers around
<RonnyZ> re
<RonnyZ> are there any non-graphical ways to install Ubuntu?  (similar to debian-installers?)
<RonnyZ> I tried to install Ubuntu 18.04 from a Live CD but headed into problems.
<kubast2> oerheks all joke aside gonna upload a video with my 3mbps upload speed
<RonnyZ> Everything seemed to work out perfectly, until the X server started.  I could see my mouse pointer and I could move the mouse pointer.  But,  I could _not_ see the desktop and the install-icon as I could only see colored stripes rather than the background (desktop)
<refracta_noob> RonnyZ: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<RonnyZ> thank you refracta_noob
<refracta_noob> np
<refracta_noob> Network installer is probably what you want
<RonnyZ> a network installation is not really what I had in mind...
<RonnyZ> I hoped for an equally large installation media (e.g. 1.7 GB like the live cd) but with a debian-like installer (non-graphical)
<kubast2> Ok the solution like boot uefi shell from arch iso and create a boot entry from there oerheks
<kubast2> So ik the solution ,but I think it should install without it
<kubast2> I did use efi reserved partition on the video it's as 2nd partition ,but I also tried when it was first
<kubast2> This time grub installed but no bottable device
<RonnyZ> refracta_noob, okay, I feel like that's the only choice I have.  Let's say I use the network installer.  How would I get X to run?
<RonnyZ> refracta_noob, I guess it's not XFree86 or Xorg any more?
<hackinghorn> is Unity gone forever?
<pocketmon> LINUX: Rute User’s Tutorial and Exposition  <— this  book is for linux or unix?
<lotuspsychje> hackinghorn: no, you can install unity from the repos
<lotuspsychje> !ot | pocketmon
<ubottu> pocketmon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<oerheks> pocketmon, is that a trivia q?
<pocketmon> i want to learn linux
<lotuspsychje> pocketmon: this is the ubuntu support channel
<qwebirc96112> How to disable chrome didn't shut down correctly notification?
<designbybeck> Just installed Cinniom on Ubuntu 18.04, and now the colors shifted. Like the Facebook Icon looks more purple than blue
<qwebirc96112> I always get that when I have shut down ubuntu
<RonnyZ> excuse me please,  where can I find the network installer's ISO image, please?
<RonnyZ> I am currently here:
<RonnyZ> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/
<tomreyn> RonnyZ: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<lotuspsychje> designbybeck: have you tryed restarting/rebooting/loggin out?
<RonnyZ> tomreyn, that's where I started...
<RonnyZ> tomreyn, then I clicked on "Download the network installer for 18.04 LTS"
<tomreyn> RonnyZ: mini.iso then
<RonnyZ> then I clicked on "amd64 - For 64-bit Intel/AMD (x86_64)"
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc96112: try chromiu-browser, the ubuntu alternative for chrome
<RonnyZ> tomreyn, this one?  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<lotuspsychje> !info chromium-browser | qwebirc96112
<ubottu> qwebirc96112: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 66.0.3359.181-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 52379 kB, installed size 186498 kB
<refracta_noob> https://help.ubuntu.com/18.04/installation-guide/amd64/ch02s04.html#idm45633395732160
<tomreyn> RonnyZ: if you want 18.01 and your architecture is amd64, yes
<refracta_noob> RonnyZ: ^
<RonnyZ> tomreyn, nah I want 18.04
<designbybeck> lotuspsychje, I restarted to get the cinniom option in the login screen, but haven't since then
<tomreyn> RonnyZ: whoops sorry, that's what i meant to write
<RonnyZ> I didn't even know 18.01 was a thing
<RonnyZ> tomreyn, oh okay then it's all good
<tomreyn> there is no 18.01
<designbybeck> other colors look ok lotuspsychje that was Facebook in Chromium, let me try firefox
<refracta_noob> RonnyZ: just follow the installation guide for the Network entry - it explains how to use those files you arrived at
<RonnyZ> tomreyn, sorry stupid question:  How will I get... let me think this through... it's non-graphical.  I need wifi in order to connect to the internet.
<designbybeck> interesting lotuspsychje it seems ok in Firefox
<RonnyZ> how can I connect to a wifi using the command line?
<refracta_noob> I think Ubuntu uses nm-cli? Someone correct me?
<RonnyZ> actually I downloaded the "normal" installation media already, but when the X server loads, I see only colored stripes rather than a desktop.
<refracta_noob> sorry, nmcli*
<tomreyn> RonnyZ: theoretically the alternative server installer (not sure about mini.iso, maybe) can connect to unencrypted or wpa2 encrypted access points, if your wiureless hardware is supported. but factually you want to connect a wire.
<RonnyZ> so I must use the network installer.  But how would I get the wifi connection established?
<designbybeck> lotuspsychje, http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=9f33cc856b5ddb4a6609ea04f2a34ff6 this shows the two differnet Color Renderings in Firefox and Chromeium
<tomreyn> RonnyZ: .. or just do it without network connection, but then you need to use the alternative server installer
<RonnyZ> tomreyn, where can I get that please?
<lotuspsychje> designbybeck: did you try start chromium from terminal, perhaps it will spit out usefull errors?
<RonnyZ> tomreyn, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04/release/ubuntu-18.04-server-amd64.iso
<lotuspsychje> designbybeck: feel free to share to us in a hastebin.com
<RonnyZ> is this one correct?
<tomreyn> RonnyZ: yes
<RonnyZ> tomreyn, thank you!
<designbybeck> no I didn't but I'm guessing maybe it has something to do with GTK in chromium..... does hastebin support Photos? I thought it was only for txt
<RonnyZ> tomreyn, what tool would I use in the command line to connect to a wifi network?
<designbybeck> lotuspsychje, ^
<tomreyn> RonnyZ: but do yourself a favor and connect a wire instad.
<RonnyZ> tomreyn, the wifi is password-protected
<lotuspsychje> designbybeck: start from terminal= errors are cli right
<RonnyZ> tomreyn, I have no wire
<tomreyn> RonnyZ: get one :)
<RonnyZ> tomreyn, does an Android phone work that is connected to my computer using the USB-tethering?
<JimBuntu> I can USB tether to Android phones.
<tomreyn> RonnyZ: haven't tried, maybe, but probably not.
<tomreyn> JimBuntu: this is about installation
<designbybeck> hmmm now it looks like the correct blue for facebook lotuspsychje
<designbybeck> but didn't show any error or the like
<SimonNL> nmcli d wifi connect SSID password might work
<JimBuntu> Sorry, wasn't watching close enough.
<RonnyZ> okay, then let's better go back to the graphical installer.  Why would my X show colored stripes rather than a desktop?
<designbybeck> guess it fixed itself! Thanks lotuspsychje looks like it is working for CLI and GUI
<RonnyZ> my mouse pointer works, but I cannot see a desktop hence no install-icon to click
<lotuspsychje> !yay | designbybeck
<ubottu> designbybeck: Glad you made it! :-)
<qwebirc96112> Can I change the icon of an app in Ubuntu?
<tomreyn> RonnyZ: actually usb tethering seems to work, i just tried (in a vm, with an android mobile phone connected via pass-through usb)
<refracta_noob> I want to learn how Ubuntu handles X configuration - where do I look, what do I read?
<refracta_noob> (I'm talking especially about how the LiveCD's X configuration is set up)
<nacc> refracta_noob: which version of ubuntu?
<nacc> refracta_noob: but in general, there is no 'configuration' on-disk, it's all detected by X at runtime in modern releases
<refracta_noob> 16.04 or 18.04 - it doesn't matter too much to me
<nacc> refracta_noob: then in both, it's just determined at runtime by X
<refracta_noob> I see. I guess I'm just trying to understand why Ubuntu is able to run at native resolution on dispalys so often when some other distros do not fair quite as well (stuck at 1024x768)
<nacc> refracta_noob: depends on the underlying driver, usually
<refracta_noob> could it be differences in kernel configs? like KMS specifically?
<nacc> refracta_noob: yes
<nacc> refracta_noob: or kernel levels, etc.
<refracta_noob> ah ok. thank you. on that note, what would I want to search through in the mailing lists? ubuntu-devel, ubuntu-devel-discuss , kernel-team, laptop-devel?
<nacc> refracta_noob: sorry, search for what?
<refracta_noob> nacc: searching for any discussion of KMS and XOrg specific to Ubuntu's configuration
<Canaimero-15d6> ol
<Canaimero-15d6> ola
<nacc> refracta_noob: i mean, there isn't any, so ...
<nacc> refracta_noob: or not really at least, the first two lists for sure don't discuss that; not sure about the last two
<fath0m> hello guys, i have an issue, out of nowhere, my bionic repositories stoppe to work
<fath0m> https://gist.github.com/fath0m/8796a253add0eb1aafef706baee52e57
<fath0m> this is the output of sudo apt update
<Poster> I think there may be an issue with that mirror
<leftyfb> fath0m: try a different mirror
<leftyfb> fath0m: us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Poster> yeah I was going to suggest picking one from this list: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<fath0m> thank you, seems to work!
<fath0m> :)
<benxyzzy> I have Windows 10 and I wish to dual boot Ubuntu, with all of Ubuntu's side (inc. swap) encrypted. Is this possible?
<SporkWitch> benxyzzy: yes, for the how, simply type what you just did into google
<Neizan_> hello
<Neizan_> do you know what means "xD" ?
<leftyfb> Neizan_: This is a support channel for Ubuntu.
<benxyzzy> SporkWitch: lol thanks
<SporkWitch> benxyzzy: np; if you have a more _specific_ question I'm happy to help, but the easily googled ones I will tend to point people towards google lol
<Neizan_> leftyfb, where can i ask this question?
<SporkWitch> speaking of which: Neizan_, https://google.com/
<leftyfb> Neizan_: try google, or annoy people in #freenode with such a pointless question
<Neizan_> leftyfb, is not useless for me but thanks
<benxyzzy> leftyb /Neizan_: this is bizarre. Why are people on this channel if only to criticise rather than answer questions?
<SporkWitch> benxyzzy: because they aren't ubuntu questions, they're google questions
<oerheks> i would say bing, but oke
<leftyfb> benxyzzy: Neizan_'s question is so far away from an ubuntu support question isn't not even funny
<benxyzzy> SporkWitch: sounds like you know more about google tan ubuntu
<SporkWitch> oerheks: are you trying to _prevent_ them getting answers? lol
<SporkWitch> benxyzzy: sounds like you're a lazy troll
<leftyfb> benxyzzy: to be fair, tell you to google your question I don't feel was appropriate
<Neizan_> leftyfb, i'm not trying to be funny
<SporkWitch> benxyzzy: do you have any actual questions, or just things we can copy and paste into google for you?
<leftyfb> SporkWitch: please don't
<Neizan_> i'm just asking it because i want to know if english people knows that or they just use lol and so
<SporkWitch> leftyfb: don't encourage laziness and i won't have to ridicule it
<leftyfb> SporkWitch: there's no need to get aggressive toward people looking for help with ubuntu. If you don't know the answer, then don't answer
<SporkWitch> Neizan_: not an ubuntu question; ask google
<leftyfb> Neizan_: try #freenode
<SporkWitch> leftyfb: i wasn't aggressive when he was asking about ubuntu; he's not asking about ubuntu
<Neizan_> oook
<Neizan_> i'm not asking about ubuntu but I'M USING ubuntu
<leftyfb> SporkWitch: ridiculing is against the CoC. !coc
<nacc> Neizan_: that still makes the quetion offtopic
<Neizan_> ok
<leftyfb> !coc | SporkWitch
<leftyfb> :/
<ubottu> SporkWitch: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is the document that spells out etiquette in the Ubuntu community | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<texla> suse
<leftyfb> texla: can we help you with something?
<owner_> how to add moments' tracker to Linux mate please help
<texla> lefytb slip of the fingure keyboard thanks sorry
<oerheks> moments' tracker  as in vlc addon ? https://addons.videolan.org/p/1154020/
<owner_> how to it make work
<daegontaven> heeeeeeellllp!!!
<nacc> daegontaven: it's better to just state your problem
<daegontaven> my touchpad isn't working
<oerheks> owner_, no idea, as i have no vlc
<daegontaven> i'm using tabs :((
<daegontaven> this is hard af
<daegontaven> my brain isn't adavnced enough to solve this issue
<daegontaven> for a start my touchpad isn't showing up in proc devices
<leftyfb> daegontaven: do you have it disabled with the function keys/BIOS?
<daegontaven> yeah
<daegontaven> i can't undo it
<daegontaven> every time i press the function key for touchpad, it gets disabled
<owner_> vlc bookmarks not working can any one help
<daegontaven> can't toggle it on
<daegontaven> this is so bad...i'm a college student..can't afford to buy another laptop lol
<daegontaven> can't even afford ramen hehehe
<daegontaven> leftyfb: what do you mean BIOS
<daegontaven> xev isn't detecting mouse clicks either
<leftyfb> daegontaven: Is the touchpad disabled in the BIOS?
<daegontaven> how do i check that hmmmm...
<daegontaven> i didn't even know you could do that
<leftyfb> daegontaven: step #1, go into your BIOS  step #2 look for something that looks like disabling your touchpad
<daegontaven> well okay i'll go look and brb
<daegontaven> thanks
<memphisto> daegontaven: Fn+F3
<owner_> file player for  linux mate  r2d2  were are you
<daegontaven> memphisto: i'm not that dumb
<leftyfb> daegontaven: Fn keys a pretty specific to manufacturers
<daegontaven> actually he was right
<daegontaven> i'm on  dell
<daegontaven> which mostly has fn + f3
<leftyfb> I'm on a Dell, F3 is volume up
<daegontaven> oh
<daegontaven> well talk about lucky af
<memphisto> :) no, is it toggle ?
<daegontaven> no it didn't work
<daegontaven> my sound down isn't working either
<daegontaven> sound up is tho
<daegontaven> hmmmmm...
<daegontaven> could it be because my os is on a usb stick
<daegontaven> i booted it on a mac yesterday
<daegontaven> stackoverflow is empy and nothing works
<daegontaven> mah hart :(
<leftyfb> daegontaven: please save the commentary
<nacc> !enter | daegontaven
<ubottu> daegontaven: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<t0ntin> Hi, all. I recently changed the default file manager to Nemo. Every time I restart the computer, the desktop icons are gone, and I cannot right-click. Everything goes back to normal when I open Nemo. What can I do to fix this?
<daegontaven> ubottu: sorry :(
<daegontaven> touchpad not listed in /proc/bus/input/devices
<daegontaven> !enter | daegontaven
<ubottu> daegontaven, please see my private message
<oerheks> on my aspire i cannot undo the disable-touchpad-while-typing-button, i need to reboot for that
<daegontaven> what is a while typing button
<leftyfb> daegontaven: did you check the bios like I suggested?
<owner_> will not be back fuck off and die robots
<daegontaven> oh yeah gimme a sec, gonna reboot , can i ping you after i do it
<daegontaven> ok i'll take that as a yes
<daegontaven> brb
<ktrl> irc is great
<t0ntin> Hi, all. I recently changed the default file manager to Nemo. Every time I restart the computer, the desktop icons are gone, and I cannot right-click. Everything goes back to normal when I open Nemo. What can I do to fix this?
<leftyfb> !repeat | t0ntin
<ubottu> t0ntin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<Lope> Will Wayland ever become default in 18.04?
<oerheks> Lope, no.
<Lope> oerheks: thanks, good.
<oerheks> maybe 18.10, but not the LTS version
<oerheks> 17.10 was a good try-out
<edgar_> Someone know something about TLP
<leftyfb> edgar_: that's not your question
<edgar_> how configure tlp for SSD
<leftyfb> edgar_: https://linrunner.de/en/tlp/docs/tlp-configuration.html   first result on google for "configure tlp for SSD"
<leftyfb> edgar_: https://kwygibo.wordpress.com/2016/12/06/saving-battery-in-linux-tlp-ssd-issues/   second result on google for "configure tlp for SSD"
<edgar_> leftyfb, thanks I search that but the temperature of SSD increased after the configure it
<leftyfb> edgar_: then you should mention what you have tried before asking how to do something. I've never used TLP do I cannot speak to it. But from the sounds of it, maybe your SSD just doesn't support it that well, or at all.
<edgar_> aren´t know if was a update or something else
<oerheks> a traditional hdd can be tweaked with tlp, no need to do so with ssd
<skinux_> is it really theming that allows to make a gnome/ubuntu desktop look like Mac?
<leftyfb> edgar_: the 2nd link I gave you mentioned an issue with SSD's and how to resolve it. Not sure if it's exactly your issue
<skinux_> I mean, theming data will move and re-design the panel and all that?
<edgar_> oerheks, but I think that need to be configure because something can be wrong
<edgar_> leftyfb, any way thanks I will continue searching info or someone that has experience
<Deknos> what is the official way to activate the debug symbols repository and/or install debug symbols for certain packages? is there something like apt install-dbgsymbols <package>?
<ktrl> can't conect to server
<ktrl> how to?
<ktrl> registar
<ktrl> what that mean
<leftyfb> ktrl: go to #freenode for help with registering on Freenode
<ktrl> i didn't understand
<nacc> Deknos: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debug%20Symbol%20Packages
<nacc> Deknos: i don't believe it is wrapped by any helpers
<Deknos> that would be incredibly useful...
<nacc> Deknos: you can see if there is a bug filed, i guess
<kubast2> nacc, Here's a more serious report: Basically grub install doesn't fail but there is no bootable media after install(efi reserved partition is there) and the grub install medium is /dev/sd(ssd) ,will be in a form of video which I'm rendering right now ,has some bits skipped in and in one part just added a text on the video for clarity because I recorded it on a phone
<kubast2> it will come in 4 minutes ,but idk what else to include besides the fact that after uefi install there is no bootable medium
<kubast2> recognised by my laptop ,adding in the entry manually from uefi shell helps
<kubast2> might be that it's just how it is with this laptop ,no idea what you guys use for inserting the uefi boot entries ,but for some reason it doesn't work on my laptop
<kubast2> *on this specific
<kubast2> which is an acer aspire f15
<nacc> some people online say that model has bios issues? https://community.acer.com/en/discussion/398200/bios-f5-571-uefi-linux-ubuntu
<kubast2> Yeah it doesn't want to boot grub when installing from "bios" mode
<nacc> there is a mention of uefi there
<kubast2> allright
<Bashing-om> kubast2: Maybe oldfred has some insights : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2330267 - must enable trust in the firmware .
<oerheks> some machines need to have set the ADMIN bios password to do so ..
<genii> oerheks: I've found this with most Acers
<SporkWitch> oerheks: for secure boot? O.o if that were the case windows wouldn't boot the first time either.  Ubuntu (and Kubuntu) use the same shim, which doesn't require _anything_ extra be done unless you install proprietary drivers (and actually, while that prompted me to set a MOK, it never asked for it).  The shim is signed with MSFT's key, which is preloaded onto any UEFI board you buy (huzzah monopoly
<genii> ..and then you have to navigate to the grub efi file in the Ubuntu directory of the EFI partition and tell the bios it's a trusted boot file
<jmgb4> SporkWitch, Thats weird.
<SporkWitch> genii: that's handled automatically during install, at least on the kubuntu 18.04.0 LTS ISO; if the ubuntu one isn't, then a bug report needs to be filed.
<oerheks> for acer aspire f15 i find no posts about 32 bit uefi, so that could be no issue
<SporkWitch> genii: literally nothing special required for secureboot on the kubuntu 18.04 LTS ISO from beginning of may, stick it in, tell it to intsall, point it at the existing EFI partition (it'll create one if there isn't one)
<memphisto> kubast2:  https://askubuntu.com/questions/870022/how-to-get-grub-boot-option/870074   -- point 35
<rk3y> anyone running ubuntu 16.04 LTS with AMD R9290?
<guntbert> rk3y: is this a poll or do you have a *real* question behind it?
<rk3y> i am trying since weeks to get my r9290 working on ubuntu with hashcat
<rk3y> I have the doubt that AMD ROCM driver are not working with Linux properly
<oerheks> i would use HWE with that
<rk3y> 16.04 LTS + HWE`?
<oerheks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<oerheks> or jump to 18.04
<memphisto> rk3y: apt search amdgpu
<rk3y> according to hashcat README only ROCM is required from github repository - they claim only suporting XENIAL 16.04. that's why I am still on 16.04 (coming from 14.04)
<rk3y> but thanks for the super fast response here - great
<oerheks> hmm there is an early preview https://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/Radeon-Software-for-Linux-18.20-Early-Preview-Release-Notes.aspx
<oerheks> ROCm Platform 1.6
<niekniek> hi! I need to start the ubuntu terminal from the command line… what is the name of the executable?
<oerheks> ctrl alt T
<ISONotLoading> Hello
<Jonta> Hi
<ISONotLoading> Startup Disk Creator is not loading my ISO
<ISONotLoading> I tried various solution online but none of them helped me out
<Jonta> !enter | ISONotLoading
<ubottu> ISONotLoading: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<oerheks> ubuntu iso ?
<ISONotLoading> Windows ISO
<oerheks> owww, i was afraid something was wrong
<oerheks> no, you need an other tool
<oerheks> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/06/create-bootable-windows-10-usb-ubuntu
<oerheks> woeusb
<ISONotLoading> Thank you very much
<oerheks> it can take a while, but can confirm it works
<rany> V7: You'll have to open /boot/syslinux/porteus.cfg and edit the end of the APPEND line, to make it read 'changes=/porteus/save.dat'
<V7> rany: Uh, this is not #ubuntu related :)
<rany> V7: Actually, I was wrong
<rany> Do you have a gui in Porteus?
<V7> Please, let's continue in genuine channel, dear rany
<rany> V7: I noticed haha xD
<oerheks> grinn
<giannis> hello
<Guest52537> first time on linux
<Jonta> Hi
<Jonta> Guest52537: How is it so far?
<Guest52537> better than windows
<Jonta> :D - Top 3 ways it's better? Been so long for me
<monotux> hm so I managed to remove postgresql-9.5 before migrating any data to 10, and I'm on arm64 so I can't find any repo with a precompiled deb to use, and compiling postgresql manually and installing to /opt still doesn't make the pg_upgradecluster work. any ideas?
<eelstrebor> anyone know why my ssd could not boot with xfs but worked fine with ext4?
<monotux> eelstrebor did you have xfs on your boot partition?
<Jonta> monotux: "doesn't make it work". More specific, please
<eelstrebor> yes
<eelstrebor> monotux, the entire drive was formatted with xfs
<monotux> Jonta, sorry. the script pg_upgradecluster requires pg_controldata but it can't find it in path, even when I try to manually add it to the path used in the script
 * eelstrebor has to reinvent the world everytime he does a fresh install or re-install
<Jonta> Hmm. Something you have to reload perhaps?
<monotux> eelstrebor, there is your problem. make sure that grub/your bootloader supports booting of xfs, otherwise create a separate /boot partition using ext4
<Jonta> Like when adding a new alias to bash
<monotux> Jonta, I tried looking through the script to see where it locates the missing binary but I got lost in the perl world and gave up
<Jonta> How big's the script?
<eelstrebor> monotux, ok. i didn't see any info on the web that mentioned that - i'd like to try f2fs but i guess they haven't got the bugs worked out
<Jonta> Pastebin it and we can have a look
<monotux> Jonta, 1k but it uses a few libs which I guess are much bigger
<monotux> eelstrebor, just create a separate boot partition and have fun!
<eelstrebor> for now, i'll just stay with ext4 on the boot drive
<eelstrebor> the data drives are formatted with xfs and they seem to work ok
<Jonta> monotux: Well. Other than that. Tried turning it off and on again?
<monotux> oh wait I'm pretty stupid. I just found https://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.6/static/upgrading.html so I'm going to try to do it manually
<black_13> how do I install clang-format-6.0 for ubuntu 16.04
<monotux> Jonta, haha
<black_13> i need a ppa link?
<monotux> https://blog.kowalczyk.info/article/k/how-to-install-latest-clang-6.0-on-ubuntu-16.04-xenial-wsl.html
<monotux> used your  exact question to google it
<GeorgeHarrington> Hi anybody knows if there is any way to reduce the size of the programs when clickicks the bottom left menu
<GeorgeHarrington> make it more compact?
<Jonta> The icons?
<GeorgeHarrington> not the side icons those I figured it is in the "settings" but the icons of "all programs"
<GeorgeHarrington> yeah the icons.... make it smaller icons and more programs without the dots to go page after page
<GeorgeHarrington> Hi Jonta
<GeorgeHarrington> Hi everybody.
<syb0rg> Hi. This may help, GeorgeHarrington: https://www.reddit.com/r/gnome/comments/7cbv5e/dash_icons_size/
<monotux> aaaawh yeah it wasn't that bad at all! I exported the database using my own compiled binaries and could import them into the new db
<Jonta> \o/
<syb0rg> Jonta, your lol is drunk
<Jonta> syb0rg: It's not a lol. https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=%5Co%2F
<GeorgeHarrington> syb0rg I need to clarify. I am not talking about "Dash to Dock" or the "Dock" rather the "All Programs Icons" when clicking the Expo button or whatever the button at the bottom of the Dash
<syb0rg> I know, Jonta =P
<GeorgeHarrington> Jonta is fine.
<Jonta> Yes I am
<GeorgeHarrington> If it's whiskey it does not count as drunk.
<GeorgeHarrington> It is just lit'
 * Jonta has never had whiskey or whisky
<monotux> now I'm off to bed
<Jonta> Do you sleep in a tux?
<GeorgeHarrington> Anybody for the "all programs" icons? reduce size. make it 1 page instead of 3 to 4 scrolls via right hand round buttons when using standard Ubuntu 18.04
<GeorgeHarrington> Also what is the best way to config OpenVPN in Ubuntu. Testing Ubuntu from Linux Mint
<GeorgeHarrington> Trying to have a feel for it.
<syb0rg> so what DE do you have, GeorgeHarrington
<oerheks> oh, mint has its own issues
<oerheks> !mint
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<syb0rg> I was guessing gnome, since that is the current vanilla DE
<syb0rg> regarding your openvpn config, it depends on what you are trying to accomplish
<GeorgeHarrington> Any good app with easy install file / visual UI to encrypt files from many formats (Blowfish, AES, RCA, Serpent, etc)
<GeorgeHarrington> What I meant to say is that I am familiar wt Mint but I am right now testing Ubuntu 18.04
<GeorgeHarrington> Not on Mint.
<compdoc_> GeorgeHarrington, like veracrypt, if i understand
<GeorgeHarrington> Setup VPN connections from config files
<GeorgeHarrington> veracrypt no go. Looking for multi crypto software that allows to quickly change crypto standard and apply to files.
<GeorgeHarrington> (Thank you in advance for all your help) (have a lot of questions)
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-vpn-connect.html.en vpn is standard available in networkmanager
<Jonta> Why do you want to quickly change the crypto?
<GeorgeHarrington> oerhecks 100% for the VPN settings. So the dynamic in Ubuntu is to go thru search inside ACTIVITIES...
<GeorgeHarrington> Jonta > cryp[to change for size and time on large files.
<syb0rg> "crypto change for size and time". What?
<GeorgeHarrington> Ideally I would love to install this little program https://paranoiaworks.mobi/download/
<GeorgeHarrington> But I have not been able to understand how to install or make it work on Linux.
<syb0rg> it says it has a runnable jar file, GeorgeHarrington
<GeorgeHarrington> Also anybody knows if WINE works with Ubuntu 18
<syb0rg> that means you need java installed, than you can run it with java --jar
<syb0rg> of course wine works with ubuntu 18
<GeorgeHarrington> ... Java... Oh god my friend I struggled and struggled... I just failed. I am certainly doing it wrong but cannot for the life of me make it happen.
<GeorgeHarrington> I cannot install that little SSE.
<GeorgeHarrington> I am sure if you sat nexrt to me it would take about 5 but spend 2 hours plus trying and failed.
<GeorgeHarrington> looking for software alternative.
<GeorgeHarrington> Or maybe run that lil app as Android app.
<GeorgeHarrington> Any Android emulator for Ubuntu?
<Jonta> You have a lot of questions. Have you googled any of them before coming here?
<oerheks> yeah, thinking the same, is this trivia or homework?
<GeorgeHarrington> syb0rg let me install WINE. A message during install said NOT SUPPORTED. Let me try again
<syb0rg> GeorgeHarrington, all you should need to do to get java is run: sudo apt update && sudo apt install default-jdk
<GeorgeHarrington> YES and I suck at finding what I need ort how to. Usually when interacting with humans I get better resultsa...
<GeorgeHarrington> Too many questions?
<GeorgeHarrington> I could offer beer but yall are too far.
<syb0rg> GeorgeHarrington, I hope you are installing software through apt or apt-get when possible
<GeorgeHarrington> apt is the Ubuntu soft manager right?
<syb0rg> GeorgeHarrington, it is fine to ask questions but: 1) focus on one question at a time and 2) always do at least a bit of research before asking
<Jonta> It's not the amount of questions. It's the apparent lack of effort before asking them
<syb0rg> correct, GeorgeHarrington
<syb0rg> often the easiest way to find the correct package is just to google: install whatever on ubuntu 18.04
<GeorgeHarrington> Oh no believe me. Just that crypto software install was 2 hours. Finding a crypto app (google, software manager) results on nothing good. Besides classic GPNU or GPA...
<GeorgeHarrington> Resize Icons on program list... Cannot find.
<syb0rg> So back to my question for you on that subject, GeorgeHarrington: you are running gnome, yes?
<GeorgeHarrington> My WINE when attempting install said "NOT SUPPORTED"
<GeorgeHarrington> Gnome 100%
<syb0rg> what did I just say about one question at a tie
<syb0rg> *time
<GeorgeHarrington> 1
<syb0rg> so that link I gave you earlier refers to an extension called dash to dock, which I think will allow you to resize the icons
<syb0rg> I don't use gnome, but that is what I am getting out of that comment thread
<syb0rg> I would suggest reading through it and trying what they say
<syb0rg> when it comes to wine: how are you trying to install it? What was the exact command or process
<CalicoFlows> Can I somehow bind my mouse wheel button to act as if the shift key is pressed on my keyboard?
<syb0rg> this may help, CalicoFlows https://askubuntu.com/questions/1044573/remap-a-button-from-my-gaming-mouse-to-a-keyboard-key
<GeorgeHarrington> syb0rg just using the app installer. No commands. WINE is not installed. I guess something went wrong the first time.
<syb0rg> sounds like it, GeorgeHarrington
<GeorgeHarrington> As far as the Icons somebody in that thread said its hardcoded. No tweeking I guess. The only element in standard Gnome Ubuntu is the side Icons.
<syb0rg> yeah, thus the extension GeorgeHarrington
<syb0rg> someone in that thread also said the extension can change icon size
<GeorgeHarrington> syb0rg any tool you can recommend to run android apps on Ubuntu?
<syb0rg> One. Question. At. A. Time.
<syb0rg> are you running a 32 or 64 bit system?
<syb0rg> if you don't know, run udev -m in ubuntu
<syb0rg> or sorry, uname -m
<syb0rg> CalicoFlows, and you can use xev to figure out what button number your middle mouse click is (probably 2)
<GeorgeHarrington> running 64bit
<syb0rg> ok, then from the command line try sudo apt update && sudo apt install wine64
<GeorgeHarrington> syb0rg as I am new to this "run commands world" (coming from PC anda bit of Linux Mint".
<GeorgeHarrington> When using terminal does it matter where you type these commands? Should you always run them from your username?
<syb0rg> so what sudo does is run the command for you as root
<syb0rg> some commands, like using apt, require superuser (root) permissions
<syb0rg> for other stuff that doesn't need root, it is advisable to just run as your own user generally
<GeorgeHarrington> roger on SUDO and also typed creds. Installing now.
<GeorgeHarrington> If I ran that command from says /user/downloads/Misc Files/ it would have not worked right?
<syb0rg> that doesn't matter in this case
<syb0rg> the directory you are in matters when you do operations on a file with a relative path
<GeorgeHarrington> >> Run comands from USERNAME:-$     right?
<syb0rg> meaning: rm file.txt\
<syb0rg> that command would only work if file.txt was in the folder you are in
<GeorgeHarrington> OK back to simple questions. WINE is updated and clean.
<GeorgeHarrington> Thank you sir.
<syb0rg> what we are doing is running apt, which doesn't depend on being in a particulary directory to work
<syb0rg> no problem
<syb0rg> now if you want your crypto program to work, you need to install java
<syb0rg> sudo apt install default-jdk
<GeorgeHarrington> gotcha for the commands. I installed a tiny app on my phone to learn commands. This is going to hurt. As Windows user the visual interface was a luxury.
<CalicoFlows> syb0rg, thanks a lot! I installed it and I am looking at the official page http://xahlee.info/linux/linux_xbindkeys_tutorial.html but I am kind of lost. Do you think I can find the syntax somewhere? How do you know how to use it properly? All of these "-no-jump-pointer -xsendevent -text" are especially confusing
<GeorgeHarrington> OH GOD NOOOOO! are you really going to make me do this?
<syb0rg> the command line is really not too hard to learn once you get over the initial difficulty GeorgeHarrington, and it is really handy to know
<GeorgeHarrington> I'll do it! OK I'll do it!
<syb0rg> up to you GeorgeHarrington
<GeorgeHarrington> I'LLLLL DO IT (PAIN IN VOICE)
<syb0rg> I have never used it CalicoFlows, I just found that answer for ya
<syb0rg> maybe try looking up tutorials, or working from the process whoen in said answer, CalicoFlows?
<GeorgeHarrington> JAVA somewhat installing....
<syb0rg> *shown
<GeorgeHarrington> A miracle.
<syb0rg> miraculous indeed
<syb0rg> this is why we use package managers, GeorgeHarrington =P
<GeorgeHarrington> 18%    miracle lil commands by syb0rg
<GeorgeHarrington> If this install works I might need to send you a beer via usps.
<GeorgeHarrington> Old school son...
<syb0rg> eh it's all good
<oerheks> if not, no refund
<syb0rg> honestly installing software almost always works when you stick to official repoes and apt/apt-get
<syb0rg> only if the software is not available there or out of date should you try other approaches
<gambl0re> can anyone explain to me in simple terms is what a ppa is?
<nacc> !ppa | gambl0re
<ubottu> gambl0re: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<nacc> gambl0re: it's a repository for packages being built at someone's request
<gambl0re> they are not part of linux's official packages?
<nacc> gambl0re: no
<gambl0re> so that means they're not safe to use?
<oerheks> you have been around lng enough to tell us, gambl0re :-D
<syb0rg> nor ubuntu's more topically
<nacc> gambl0re: sorry, what syb0rg said, no such thing as "linux's official packages"
<syb0rg> they are as safe as the vendor or individual providing them, gambl0re
<nacc> gambl0re: "safe" is in the eye of the beholder
<syb0rg> you have to make a judgement call =P
<gambl0re> then how do i manage all my packages if im getting all these packages from various people?
<syb0rg> apt still manages software from a ppa
<syb0rg> it will still grab updates
<nacc> gambl0re: managing packages is distinct from the source of the packages
<gambl0re> i want to upgrade my python 2 to python 3
<nacc> gambl0re: no you don't.
<gambl0re> should i follow this guide? https://askubuntu.com/questions/865554/how-do-i-install-python-3-6-using-apt-get
<gambl0re> nacc, yes i do
<oerheks> support for those packages you need to talk to 'various people'
<syb0rg> don't upgrade, install side by side gambl0re
<nacc> gambl0re: why do you think youw ant to do that?
<syb0rg> unless you have a compelling reason not to
<nacc> gambl0re: because your system will break if you try to remove python2.
<gambl0re> because python 2 will be unsupoorted
<nacc> gambl0re: no, it will not be.
<nacc> gambl0re: please don't spread FUD.
<gambl0re> in 2020
<syb0rg> is it 2020?
<nacc> gambl0re: and ubuntu support for python2 is unrelated to upstream's support.
<gambl0re> i asked people in #python. they said python 2 will not be supported in 2020
<nacc> gambl0re: that's nice.
<nacc> gambl0re: what does that have to do with *your* machine and ubuntu?
<gambl0re> you think i'm lying?
<nacc> gambl0re: i think you don't know what you're talking about.
<syb0rg> guess I need a new calendar, pretty sure that is two years from now
<gambl0re> ok nevermind then.
<oerheks> xenial already has python 3.5x
<gambl0re> thanks
<syb0rg> even if it is factual =P
<nacc> gambl0re: hint, your system *already* has python3 installed
<nacc> almost certainly, if it's a modern release
<CalicoFlows> syb0rg, I got to here - https://pastebin.com/piVtp41R - it's the config file that I need to edit... I am staring at it hard but ?? still can't grasp the syntax. How do I tell it that b:2 = shift
<gambl0re> im actually using xubuntu
<nacc> gambl0re: that's an official flavor, so it's the same packages as ubuntu.
<gambl0re> when i do "python -V" i get python 2.7
<nacc> gambl0re: yes
<nacc> gambl0re: run `python3 -V`
<nacc> and *don't* change python to be python3.
<gambl0re> nacc, it says Python 3.6.5
<gambl0re> cool now how do i make that my default
<nacc> gambl0re: you don't.
<nacc> gambl0re: please just listen to us
<gambl0re> nacc, ok i trust you guys. thanks
<nacc> gambl0re: use python when you want python2 and python3 when you want python3.
<gambl0re> nacc, no worries. thanks for your help
<oerheks> 18.04 gives python3 solely
<blackflow> gambl0re: what nacc is saying is python specification. python scripts expect that. if you change it, you've broken stuff.
<nacc> oerheks: aiui, still under python3 though and only by default; many packages still need python2
<nacc> blackflow: thanks, i probably could just have pointed to the PEP
<blackflow> yeah, PEP 394.  https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0394/
<syb0rg> CalicoFlows, this is very much a guess, but... https://pastebin.com/yNAJvSRZ
<syb0rg> oerheks, my 18.04 has python2 and python3.
<GeorgeHarrington> sybo0rg JAVA is installed me thinks...
<syb0rg> good, GeorgeHarrington. Now you need to download the correct version of the program you were looking at, the one with a runnable jar that works on linux, macOS and windows
<syb0rg> oerheks, I would say maybe python2 was just pulled as a dependency for something I installed, but "python" runs python 2 and "python3" runs python 3 (same behavior as I had in my 16.04 install)
<blackflow> syb0rg: that is correct. see the above PEP 394 link.
<syb0rg> I was just responding to oerheks comments that 18.04 "gives python3 soley", blackflow
<blackflow> syb0rg: and that is still correct.
<syb0rg> okay =P
<blackflow> by default python2 is no longer installed in Bionic. it's installed as a dependency of something or if you to it explicitly.
<blackflow> *do it
<syb0rg> interesting. So if I didn't have something that pulled it as a dependency, would python point at python3 or just not be in my path?
<blackflow> syb0rg: it wouldn't exist as a command. again, see the above link for PEP 394.
<nacc> syb0rg: in a future release that might change, but not anytime soon (afaik)
<syb0rg> well now there is no reason to blackflow. I know everything now, thanks to you :)
<nacc> syb0rg: and certainly not in any existing releases
<GeorgeHarrington> SYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYBOOOOOOOOOORG! It works!
<syb0rg> hurray!
<GeorgeHarrington> Amen! You killer sir. I changed the file to EXEC under properties and the JAVA RUNTIME was soliud!
<GeorgeHarrington> THANK YOU SO MUCH!
<GeorgeHarrington> KILLER
<V7> o.o
<GeorgeHarrington> Where do I send the beer and care package?
<syb0rg> no problem, just remember to use apt in the future lol, make your life easier
<syb0rg> no need for care packages
<syb0rg> and also remember that google loves you, and you should visit it regularly
<oerheks> !info python2.7
<ubottu> python2.7 (source: python2.7): Interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 2.7). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.15~rc1-1 (bionic), package size 232 kB, installed size 371 kB
<syb0rg> but we're here for you when it fails you
<GeorgeHarrington> Can you suggest a page to learn simple APT    issue is I just don't know. I am too new to command
<oerheks> python2 is optional...
<V7> GeorgeHarrington: $ man apt
<syb0rg> here, GeorgeHarrington https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto
<syb0rg> and also what V7 said, but mine is probably more comprehensible to learn the basics
<CalicoFlows> syb0rg, did not work ;/ so my wheel button does not work now which Is a good sign I guess but... I give up... it's been 40 minutes already
<flipper887> Damn AMD/ATI Radeon FirePro WSXX00 series drivers won't install correctly on 18.04 so I reverted to An inexpensive MSI Branded Passively  Cooled NVIDIA GEFORCE GT 710 and will unfortunately have to sell my ATI FirePRo WS2100 Graphics Card that I paid extra for from Dell Technologies (DEMC.Dell Computer and VM Ware's) Parent Company..
<CalicoFlows> Thanks a lot brother!!
<V7> Also, $ apt -h will give as much basics as it can
<syb0rg> np, CalicoFlows. You probably just need to figure out the correct way to refer to the shift key
<syb0rg> rather than Shift_L or whatever I had
<CalicoFlows> syb0rg, I killed xbindkeys but my mid button still doesn't work... ;/
<GeorgeHarrington> V7 woooooo just discovered something.
<CalicoFlows> yeah, I tried shift :D
<skinux> Anyone know what package is needed for qt4 support for HP Toolbox?
<V7> Btw is there any possible way to unmount a partition via UUID ?
<syb0rg> probably need to modify the config file (comment out the stuff I wrote) and run xbindkeys again CalicoFlows
<GeorgeHarrington> syb0rg question #78      Any god ol x64 Android emulator that works fine with Ubuntu?
<syb0rg> Did you try the google?
<syb0rg> ask the google: ubuntu 18.04 android emulator
<V7> Also #android
<syb0rg> although I think android studio has an emulator built in
<CalicoFlows> syb0rg, yup, it works now. Really appreciate man!
<syb0rg> np CalicoFlows
<Jonta> CalicoFlows: What are you using this shift for? :)
<blackflow> V7: maybe umount /dev/disk/by-uuid/...  ?
<V7> blackflow: YOu're man
<V7> haha, ofc
<V7> Btw it's rather strange why they didn't added a thing like: umount UUID="foo" because mount has this feature
<V7> didn't add *
<GeorgeHarrington> I do not trust Google i Trust humans. They have better judgement. I trust syb0rg
<syb0rg> hmm, well then trust me that google is your best resource
<Jonta> But do you respect the humans' time?
<GeorgeHarrington> Yes I do.
<V7> Time...
<GeorgeHarrington> Does this mean I gotta go now... ;-(
<Jonta> I disagree. See googling things first
<syb0rg> or your own: you can solve problems way faster by improving your google-fu than waiting for replies on IRC
<V7> Thank you blackflow
<blackflow> V7: you're welcome.
<GeorgeHarrington> you prob know already all the best Android apps out there. Just trying to get top notch stuff without going into headaches after listening to google searches that nend in catastrophic garbage 99.9 % of time.
<syb0rg> I know basically nothing about android
<GeorgeHarrington> I'll vacate BUT I really need to thank you kids. Great help. Can't believe that program works.
<kk4ewt> dont like google but like android makes no sense  at all
<syb0rg> and this is the wrong channel for android software recommendations
<GeorgeHarrington> syb0rg really? no use on Linux?
<kk4ewt> and no you can not run android apps on computers
<syb0rg> wrong, kk4ewt
<CalicoFlows> I wish sailfish would become a thing...
<syb0rg> correct, GeorgeHarrington
<GeorgeHarrington> PC has many Android emulators. Lots of them suck but some are amazing. Almost like a virtual phone.
<syb0rg> android apps are made to run on android devices, which are inherently limited
<syb0rg> so I have no use for them
<GeorgeHarrington> You go pro dontya?
<syb0rg> sure why not
<GeorgeHarrington> I am low skill peasant trying to understand Linux. I type with 2 fingers type guy
<GeorgeHarrington> 3, 2, 1, ...
<GeorgeHarrington> Thank you for everything yall. Great help. Vacating now.
<syb0rg> alright, good luck
<GeorgeHarrington> Love you syb0rg thanks a million.
<GeorgeHarrington> I'll be back.
<blackflow> say it in Arnie's voice...
<CalicoFlows> everything becomes sooo complicated when I switch to Ubuntu... :) I have on and off phases, but man am I trying hard
<bytejumper> <hello world>
<syb0rg> </hello world>
<bytejumper> hi syb0rg
<syb0rg> hi bytejumper
<bytejumper> I'm new to irc ...you got some cool channels I cn join
<oerheks> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<oerheks> we are not the yellow pages :-P
<CalicoFlows> or just type /list
<jetgirl> :-)
<bytejumper>  got it..merci all
<syb0rg> this particular channel is for ubuntu support, bytejumper. You can chat about whatever on #ubuntu-offtopic if ya want. You could chat on #freenode also, I believe you need a registered nick for either channel (see the freenode website to learn how to register)
<GeorgeHarrington> syb0rg I lied.  One last question.   Basically when looking at home folder. Where are the programs saved / under what folder generally?Say windows is Program Files... In Ubuntu it is saved in what dir?
<blackflow> GeorgeHarrington: see the hier(7) manpage
<syb0rg> there are a number of directories software is installed to. /bin and /usr/bin are two.
<syb0rg> and also shared libraries in other locations
<GeorgeHarrington> being a good boy and moving that lil app there and keep things clean.
<syb0rg> no
<syb0rg> don't do that
<GeorgeHarrington> Going to try to make shortcuts to desktop too.
<GeorgeHarrington> noob at work here. Roger for the dir. Thanks guys.
<syb0rg> for manually install software use /opt or your home directory, or /usr/local/bin
<aegis> I'm a fan of /opt these days.
<GeorgeHarrington> ok on it
<syb0rg> I put stuff in opt if it needs sudo permission, or in ~/bin if it can run as a non superuser
<aegis> syb0rg: you just need to make the initial directory with sudo then chown it to whatever user/group you want
<aegis> that goes pretty much for anything you install as a user outside of ~/
<syb0rg> I just do it for organizational purposes, aegis. So if stuff is contained to my user it is in my user directory, or if it needs root permissions or to run as another use or somnething it goes in opt
<syb0rg> *another user
<aegis> yeah that works
<aegis> I'm usually doing it because my /home partition is getting close to full.  lol
<syb0rg> uh-oh :-|
<GeorgeHarrington> So syb0rg if I wanted to create a shortcut and add an ICON to it for those JARs to place them on desktop or launcher...
<GeorgeHarrington> How would I make them executable JAR Icons?
<GeorgeHarrington> tried for 35 minutes.
<GeorgeHarrington> Not bringing my best I know...
<syb0rg> icons are .desktop files, which I don't really bother messing with
<syb0rg> you can probably generate them through gnome
<GeorgeHarrington> Generate them through gnome?    What does that mean (low level user member)
<syb0rg> by adding a custom software launching command, then telling it to place a shortcut to that command on your desktop
<syb0rg> just look up gnome custom shortcut
<syb0rg> or something of that nature
<GeorgeHarrington> "just look up gnome custom shortcut" on it sir.
<oerheks> gnome-panel is helpfull, http://sharadchhetri.com/2017/02/10/create-desktop-launcher-in-unity-desktop-ubuntu-16-04-lts/ else fiddle manually around with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<oerheks> !info gnome-panel
<ubottu> gnome-panel (source: gnome-panel): launcher and docking facility for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.26.0-1ubuntu5 (bionic), package size 393 kB, installed size 1532 kB
<NoIdea> Got a problem with system tray menus not working in Trusty.  Anyone know about this/know a way round it?
<NoIdea> Anyone, please?
<NoIdea> Or does anyone know where I can file bug reports for Trusty?  I'm pretty sure this problem is a recent development, so if they broke something they need to know.
<Luxray5474> I have a problem with sudo
<rorqual> Description of error?
<Luxray5474> I've created a new user, using the main account in root. I've moved a directory from my main user's home dir, and placed it in the new user's. To access it iwth the new user, I must have root access. But I can't because whenever I use sudo, it says "[username] is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported."
<NoIdea> Did anyone see my message?
<wreo> add your user to the sudo group
<Luxray5474> how?
<wreo> i think it's gpasswd -a user group
<Luxray5474> and i run that command from admin account?
<wreo> root, yeah
<rorqual> Yes.
<wreo> and chown -R youruser:group directory to fix that directory issue
<wreo> eg chown -R wreo:sudo /home/wreo/example/
<Luxray5474> I can now access the folder but it still says the user isnt in sudoers
<NoIdea> I'm not sure if my messages are appearing, can anyone see this message?
<Luxray5474> yes
<rorqual> Yes, NoIdea.
<rorqual> Your last message appeared as well, but nothing before.
<NoIdea> Good, right.
<wreo> Luxray5474: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<NoIdea> rorqual, I don't think you were in when I posted the original message, so that explains that.
<Luxray5474> oh i got it now thanks
<wreo> oh ok, great
<Luxray5474> atleast i think..
<jada> I will be testing Lenovo x230 laptop today that I want to purchase from craigslist. I want to create bootable USB stick with Ubuntu to try it out. Would you recommend any specific version/configuration that would be most likely to boot right away with no problems?
<jada> like EFI/noEFI, live-cd vs others etc.
<wreo> do sudo echo "test", if that works you're probably good
<Luxray5474> still nope lol
<rorqual> MATE?
<NoIdea> I've got a problem with system tray menus not working in Trusty.  Anyone know about this/know a way round it?
<NoIdea> Or does anyone know where I can file bug reports for Trusty?  I'm pretty sure this problem is a recent development, so if they broke something they need to know.
<wreo> do 'visudo' as root and see if the group name is sudo or something else
<Luxray5474> I re-logged in into the account and it works now, thanks :D
<wreo> glad it works :)
<oerheks> jada, it should work, http://www.marcsaric.de/index.php/Ubuntu_16.04_LTS_on_Lenovo_Thinkpad_x230 but needs a little work to get wifi going
<jada> I just want to make sure that it boots fine and that spec is right, like CPU/SSD model/size etc.
<jada> I would think wifi is hard to break, so even if I don't get wifi working right on the spot, I can buy it and make it work at home
<oerheks> sure
<NoIdea> Well, got to go.  Never mind :-P
<jada> oerheks thanks
<oerheks> all you need is to enter the bios, so it is not locked
<oerheks> and that bios info should do fine
<jada> oerheks that's right, I didn't think about checking BIOS
<oerheks> but do boot it, to see screen damages
#ubuntu 2018-06-21
<jada> seller wants $140 for it, but it looks really good on pictures
<oerheks> hmm hd-ready, but it can have 8 gb
<qwebirc68455> hey all, i'm having quite a time trying to install openjdk-8-jdk on Ubuntu 18.04, and i'm wondering if some kind soul could help me out
<qwebirc68455> `sudo apt install openjdk-8-jdk` fails with a "Connection failed" when trying to fetch from security.ubuntu.com
<qwebirc68455> but i'm able to ping the IP address just fine
<oerheks> open software & updates, change your mirror to 'main' and try again?
<Rojola> hi
<Rojola> I have a problem
<qwebirc68455> @oerheks i reset my "Download from" to "Main server" instead of "Server for United States" and it still failed after an `apt update`
<Rojola> I am on a relatively new installed Ubuntu 18.04 and just installed various things.   "postfix" automatically got installed as dependency
<Rojola> however, I got the following errors:
<Rojola> https://dpaste.de/g3Qc/raw
<Rojola> what can I do?
<Bashing-om> Rojola: Any additional hints ' dpkg-reconfigure postfix ' ?
<Rojola> Bashing-om: I just checked the "term.log"
<Rojola> It says:
<Rojola> installed postfix package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 75
<Rojola> Bashing-om   # dpkg-reconfigure postfix /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: postfix is broken or not fully installed
<Bashing-om> Rojola: I have no idea of what status 75 may indicat4e :(
<Bashing-om> Rojola: ' apt install --reinstall postfix ' .
<Rojola> ok I try it
<Rojola> Bashing-om: https://dpaste.de/mxka/raw
<Rojola> Bashing-om: https://dpaste.de/rzwV/raw
<Bashing-om> Rojola: Hummm ... " E: Internal Error, No file name for postfix:amd64" : think'n ....
<Rojola> we are getting somewhere!
<Rojola> hold on, I paste it
<Rojola> Bashing-om: https://dpaste.de/1LPk/raw
<Rojola> Bashing-om: my machine's hostname is "linux"
<Rojola> Bashing-om: that's also the name I entered when configuring postfix
<Rojola> Bashing-om: is there a conflict with that?
<Rojola> ha!
<Rojola> Bashing-om: in the "main.cf"  (postfix's config) it says:
<Rojola> myhostname = linux..name
<Rojola> that cannot work
<winsoff> My lightdm, on first boot, takes forever to actually pull up my window manager. It does this for both awesome and MATE, and it's upon first boot, or seemingly after I've moved my mouse around a bit.
<winsoff> I've narrowed it down to lightdm only because it seems that every other method to launch does so basically instantaneously. Sometimes it's a dozen seconds, sometimes it's five seconds.\
<Bashing-om> Rojola: Never used postfix myself .. just do not know what it expects in the config files . maybe try and purge it and then install again of it is really needed .
<Rojola> I solved it somehow
<Rojola> Bashing-om: I changed "linux..name" to "linux.name"
<winsoff> However, lightdm's logs say that it's launching the command only .3 seconds after I log in, so it makes no sense to me.
<Bashing-om> Rojola: Well ! wonders never cease .. I would not have thought it for sure a config issue .
<Luxray5474> okay so
<Rojola> thank you Bashing-om !
<Rojola> I am leaving now in order to reboot
<Luxray5474> I'm in a predicament
<Luxray5474> I'm trying to run UnrealIRCd
<Bashing-om> Rojola: You did all the work :)
<Luxray5474> it can ONLY run in NON-ROOT
<Luxray5474> But i need root to cd to its dir, which is in /root/
<Luxray5474> the only two ways i can access that is using sudo cd or sudo su then cd
<Luxray5474> sudo cd doesn't work so sudo cd
<Luxray5474> sudo su* then cd
<Luxray5474> but then i'm in root, and when i exit root, i'm shot back to the the default dir for the user.
<Luxray5474> how do i start it
<Luxray5474> I mean i know how to start, but i can't because it needs me to not have root privs.
<compdoc_> Luxray5474, I dont know your program, but surely you only need to configure it then stay out usually?
<Luxray5474> i'm seeing if it'll work if i move it to my unrealircd user's home dir
<tomreyn> Luxray5474: you should most definitely not run this or any irc server as root. just create a new user with a home directory, and move the files there, and (recursively) chown them to the new user.
<Luxray5474> i did that now
<tomreyn> also, i'm not sure what the state of unrealircd is nowadays, but last time i looked at it it didnt look very actively developed. you might want to use a software that is.
<tomreyn> okay, i was wrong there, it looks active
<Luxray5474> tomreyn: this is driving me nuts. I have to be in root to run 'make' successfully in order to install unrealircd.
<Luxray5474> but, i have to not be root when i run it.
<Luxray5474> but, I have to be the same user that installed it to run it.
<tomreyn> Luxray5474: you should probbaly be on the unrealircd support channel to ask about this.
<Luxray5474> but, being root is different from being the same user.
<tomreyn> it's not really an ubuntu issue.
<Luxray5474> oops lol
<Luxray5474> i'll ask there, thanks for the correction :P
<qwebirc32244> Hey guys
<qwebirc32244> Is anyone willing to take a stab at a network problem I've been having
<tomreyn> qwebirc32244: do you have some more details?
<Vic2> I apologize, as this is probably not the place to ask but ... can anyone tell me where to obtain libdvdcss or what it has been replaced by?  it seems that the videolan repository does not have it ...
<Vic2> Package libdvdcss is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Vic2> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Vic2> is only available from another source
<qwebirc32244> I have this - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rpKsF322jj/
<qwebirc32244> Also, Vic2, that happened to me with libssl1.1, I had to download the debian from sourceforge or something
<tomreyn> Vic2: sudo apt install libdvd-pkg
<qwebirc32244> So for my network problem, if you scroll down to the bottom of the the paste, there's a dmesg output where wlp2s0 keeps deathenticating
<Vic2> tomreyn: E: Unable to locate package libdvd-pkg
<qwebirc32244> deauthenticating* - And that keeps causing me to disconnect and then I have to restart network-manager to connect again
<tomreyn> !info libdvd-pkg
<ubottu> libdvd-pkg (source: libdvd-pkg): DVD-Video playing library - installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.4.2-1-1 (bionic), package size 14 kB, installed size 79 kB
<tomreyn> Vic2: "component multiverse", be sure you have this activated
<qwebirc32244> Vic2: I googled the package name and I think you should run this - deb http://download.videolan.org/pub/debian/stable/ / (from https://www.videolan.org/developers/libdvdcss.html)
<qwebirc32244> If what tomyren said didn't work
<Vic2> tomreyn: sorry no clue what "component multiverse" is ... will you please elaborate?
<nacc> !components | Vic2
<ubottu> Vic2: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<Vic2> and how would I make sure that it is 'activated' ? tomreyn
<tomreyn> Vic2: did you read the page nacc / ubottu pointed you to?
<tomreyn> see "Managing Repositories"
<tomreyn> qwebirc32244: i'm probably not the best candidate to help you diagnose this. :-/
<qwebirc32244> It's ok, in the meantime I'm learning a lot from those links you made ubottu post
<tomreyn> qwebirc32244: have you checked how well your hardware is supposed to be supported? are oyu running a mainline kernel in hopes to make it work?
<qwebirc32244> I have 4.17 right now, have not yet upgraded to 4.17.2
<qwebirc32244> And I know it can't be purely a hardware issue because I dual boot windows and windows does not have this problem
<tomreyn> ok, i didnt suggest it was a hardware issue, i'm just just wondering whether this hardware is known to be well supported on linux or not.
<Vic2> Ok, thanks for the links ... I knew the basics but not the specifics ... in short, multiverse is activated.
<tomreyn> Vic2: then you should be able to install the package
<tomreyn> qwebirc32244: something i'd try is to set iwlmvm's power_scheme to active (1) for a while just to see whether ti fixes it.
<Vic2> tomreyn: I agree, I should be able to ... let me repeat the steps again just in case ...
<tomreyn> Vic2: sudo apt update && sudo apt install libdvd-pkg
<archpcfag> Anybody knows a good command line to install Java / check if Java is installed?
<archpcfag> Hi all. How is everything down here.
<archpcfag> Can anybody read me?
<Vic2> tomreyn:  I used sudo apt-get install libdvd-pkg the first time and your command line the second time ... same result....
<Vic2> E: Unable to locate package libdvd-pkg
<tomreyn> Vic2: maybe something's still amiss on your aptt repositories: apt-cache policy | nc termbin.com 9999
<Vic2> let me note that I am using 14.04 LTS
<tomreyn> Vic2: oh, that's a good point. this package is indeed not available there.
<Vic2> compaq@HP-Compaq-8000:~$ apt-cache policy | nc termbin.com 9999
<Vic2> http://termbin.com/zq5u
<tomreyn> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libdvd-pkg
<Bashing-om> tomreyn: Vic2 14.04 .. maybe libdvdread4 ??
<tomreyn> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Vic2> Sorry I didn't mention that earlier.  So any packages for 14.04 which include libdvdcss
<tomreyn> so, yes, what Bashing-om says: sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<Vic2> ok ty Bashing-om will try that.
<Vic2> Hmm, seems I already have it ...
<Vic2> the problem is that Handbrake is complaining ...
<Bashing-om> Vic2: tomreyn Now try ' sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh ' .
<tomreyn> whats the exact error message?
<tomreyn> indeed, this nees to be done as discussed on the wiki
<Vic2> Bashing-om Yes, that helped.
<tomreyn> Vic2: now for the bad news. your ubuntu release will loose support in ~ 10 months
<Vic2> tomreyn ... maybe I misunderstood what Handbrake is supposed to do ?  I have a directory (VIDEO_TS) which has .vob .bup and .ifo files ... and seemingly Handbrake is the tool to turn this into a viewable video file ... but this is not working.  Any suggestions?
<Vic2> and yes tomreyn, I know I need to upgrade ... thanks for the reminder. :)
<tomreyn> Vic2: i don't think i ever used handbrake, and the last time i touched optical media is years ago.
<Kali_Yuga> what is the "UVM" process and the "bioset" process I'm seeing? both running under root... I don't think I have seen them before. can't find much on google either
<tomreyn> Vic2: try this? https://handbrake.fr/docs/en/latest/introduction/quick-start.html
<tomreyn> Kali_Yuga: UVM is a virtual memory manager, initially developed for openbsd
<melani> hi
<Kali_Yuga> tomreyn: ok you know anything about the bioset process because I have so many of them
<Kali_Yuga> https://www.xup.in/xtrans.php?up=YToxOntpOjA7YToxMjp7aTowO3M6ODoiNDUzNjM0NjUiO2k6MTtzOjMwOiJTY3JlZW5zaG90XzIwMTgwNjIwXzE5NTQyNy5wbmciO2k6MjtkOjAuMDI7aTozO3M6MzoicG5nIjtpOjQ7czozNjoiL2hvbWUveHVwMS9zdG9yLzIwMThfMDYvNDUzNjM0NjUueHVwIjtpOjU7czoxODoiMjEuMDYuMjAxOCAtIDAzOjU0IjtpOjY7czowOiIiO2k6NztzOjEwOiI0ZTI1NjI3ZGFkIjtpOjg7czoyMDoiMjAxOF8wNi80NTM2MzQ2NS5wbmciO2k6OTtpOjQzMztpOjEwO2k6NDMzO2k6MTE7YTowOnt9fX0=&a
<tomreyn> Kali_Yuga: "bioset" is part of block device handling.
<Kali_Yuga> lbum=YTowOnt9&email=&vb=0
<Kali_Yuga> thats a little long sorry
<Kali_Yuga> https://www1.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=45363465
<Vic2> thanks for that tomreyn ... looks like I will need to troubleshoot with them to figure out what is going on. :(
<tomreyn> Kali_Yuga: which ubuntu version and kernel version is this?
<Kali_Yuga> wrong link anyway
<tomreyn> Vic2: good luck!
<tomreyn> hi melani
<Kali_Yuga> 16.04, 4.4.0-128
<tomreyn> Kali_Yuga: is anything not working properly, though?
<Kali_Yuga> https://www1.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=45363465 <- thats why I'm asking because there so many of those
<Kali_Yuga> No everything seems to be working as usual
<tomreyn> then i would not concern myself with it
<Kali_Yuga> okay guess i'm paranoid
<Kali_Yuga> bb
<Kali_Yuga> thx
<jerry> Hello
<VoltronDikz> Hi anybody could help me identify if java is well installed.
<VoltronDikz> I have 2 jar scripts that I am unable to run.
<VoltronDikz> The GUI does not load up and clicked load with java8runtime
<VoltronDikz> thank you in advance.
<VoltronDikz> Hope everybody is hydrated and lifting weights during breaks
<GlenK> hi there.  so from my debian experimentations I know there are a number of different ways to keep your software updated.
<GlenK> is there a canonical way to do it with ubuntu?  since I'm running the desktop version, 14.04 to be exact, what's the route I should go?
<GlenK> the gui thing?  apt-get?  something else?
<WoC-> apt is sufficient, apt update || upgrade || dist-upgrade
<GlenK> I'm not so worried about media codecs or something like that, but chrome perhaps as I may need flash for a class
<VoltronDikz> Just wanted to verify proper version was installed via command.
<stack_over_flow> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<stack_over_flow> set it as a cron job
<stack_over_flow> else auto update is a thing
<stack_over_flow> software updater will do it for you
<VoltronDikz> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade >>>> Is this it?  Basically sudo to upgrade and check.
<WoC-> also; do-release-upgrade
<stack_over_flow> ^
<VoltronDikz> Somewhat software updater was no go. Java not found.
<GlenK> stack_over_flow: upgrade won't take me off 14 will it?  because I'm pretty sure I need 14 for this class I'm taking
<stack_over_flow> no
<stack_over_flow> it won't
<GlenK> k, thanks
<sonicwind> don't do "do-release-upgrade" Glen... that WILL upgrade your 14.04
<FurretUber> I'm having a pretty annoying issue: I'm trying to set Nautilus as the default file manager, but once I set Nautilus as default, it no longer open files. It opens only directories, .desktop files and executable files
<genii> I usually sudo -i and then issue: apt-get update && apt-get -y dist-upgrade && apt-get -y autoremove&& apt-get -y autoclean && sync ..if there were kernel upgrades then also add shutdown -r now
<GlenK> ha, me, I'll probably just make a root account active as while I realize sudo has its uses, it's rather silly for my laptop
<FurretUber> I am using Xubuntu 18.04. I think the issue is related to exo, as if I set Thunar as default again, Nautilus start to work properly
<stack_over_flow> yus... for the kernel upgrades you must restart
<VoltronDikz> What could stop a jar script from running?
<stack_over_flow> that's important to note
<Guest80687> my desktop disk icons are not launching on ubuntu 18. What should I do?
<VoltronDikz> If Java is up to date, etc.  I checked run as ALLOW AS EXEC
<tomreyn> VoltronDikz: whats your ubuntu version, how did you install java, how are you running the jhar, and what's the output?
<VoltronDikz> 18.04
<GlenK> so this is unity I suppose.  seems similar to the gnome thing they do these days.  I would like a list of installed apps.  and maybe open a terminal
<VoltronDikz> Output should be a little program with a GUI.   When selecting jar and clicking open in java 8 runtime a folder opens / no GUI
<GlenK> barring that I'm not sure how ctrl alt f1 will work in a vm, but lets give it a shot
<tomreyn> VoltronDikz: run it from a temrinal using java -jar /path/to/my.jar
<VoltronDikz> tomreyn      when typing that command is there any dir I should be in or from my user is fine?
<VoltronDikz> Am still learning how to use command.
<VoltronDikz> s
<GlenK> is 14.04 unity?  seems very gnome like but different.  at any rate, if anyone could help me to throw a terminal launcher over on my side thingy, that would be cool
<tomreyn> GlenK: to list installed debian packages, you do, in a terminal, "dpkg -l". to list installed snapos, you do, in a terminal, "snap list"
<GlenK> or should I just give up and do kde ubuntu or something?  maybe everyone hates unity?
<Guest80687> My any external drive icon on desktop does not launch. I always have to open them by opening files each time. What should I do??
<tomreyn> VoltronDikz: the easiest way is to use your graphical file browser to access the directory where your jar file is, then right-click to open a temrinal there (may or ma ynot work)
<GlenK> tomreyn:  ha, the problem with that theory is I'm seeing no way to even open a terminal.  and given it's a vm, ctrl-alt-f1 and the like takes me back to my other junk
<tomreyn> !terminal | VoltronDikz
<ubottu> VoltronDikz: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<tomreyn> GlenK: assign a different host key if this is virtualbox or vmware workstation/player. using the context menu key (next to the right ctrl key) tends to work well.
<GlenK> k, got it now.  hit that little ubuntu icon thingy at the top left.  then it gives you a menu of sorts at the bottom
<VoltronDikz> tomreyn The program 'java' can be found in the following packages:  * default-jre
<VoltronDikz>  * gcj-5-jre-headless     * openjdk-8-jre-headless    * gcj-4.8-jre-headless
<VoltronDikz>  * gcj-4.9-jre-headless    * openjdk-9-jre-headless   Try: sudo apt install <selected package>
<VoltronDikz> Missing the java...
<VoltronDikz> I have been going nuts to make java works.
<tomreyn> GlenK: ctrl-alt-t should spawn a terminal
<VoltronDikz> Should I run >>> sudo apt install <selected package>
<Guest41589> my desktop disk icons are not launching on ubuntu 18. What should I do?
<tomreyn> VoltronDikz: is this a computer with a graphical desktop?
<VoltronDikz> Me? or Guest41589?
<tomreyn> VoltronDikz: you
<VoltronDikz> Graph desktop I guess. Running Ubuntu 18.04
<tomreyn> VoltronDikz: ubuntu desktop, not ubuntu server, right?
<VoltronDikz> Yup.
<VoltronDikz> Desktop.
<tomreyn> VoltronDikz: sudo apt update; sudo apt install openjdk9-jre
<Guest41589> please give my solution please on shortcuts not working on desktop.
<VoltronDikz> What would be the right command to install those packages?
<VoltronDikz> say I want to install again or I guess install proper these
<VoltronDikz> The program 'java' can be found in the following packages:  * default-jre
<VoltronDikz> <VoltronDikz>  * gcj-5-jre-headless     * openjdk-8-jre-headless    * gcj-4.8-jre-headless
<VoltronDikz> <VoltronDikz>  * gcj-4.9-jre-headless    * openjdk-9-jre-headless   Try: sudo apt install <selected package>
<VoltronDikz> * default-jre       is that even a program?
<VoltronDikz> running >>>> sudo apt update; sudo apt install openjdk9-jre    now.
<tomreyn> VoltronDikz: i just provided a command to install a package which provides the 'java' command. but you better use this: sudo apt update; sudo apt install default-jre
<VoltronDikz> on it. Thanks you sir.
<tomreyn> !paste | VoltronDikz
<ubottu> VoltronDikz: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<VoltronDikz> roger.
<Guest41589> please give my solution please on shortcuts not working on desktop.
<guiverc> Guest41589, please be patient waiting for a response. If someone knows the answer they'll respond.  If using Ubuntu 18.10 you should be using #ubuntu+1
<VoltronDikz> tomreyn   it installed.    Do I need a reboot?
<tomreyn> VoltronDikz: no
<VoltronDikz> Looks like V8 is still running. No update.
<tomreyn> VoltronDikz: run your jar from a terminal (using the "java -jar" command as discussed previously), and  post the oputput, and we'll have a better idea of what is not working
<VoltronDikz> On it.
<VoltronDikz> Tried running the java 9 command.   landed with : E: Unable to locate package openjdk9-jre
<VoltronDikz> Something is not having a good day in java land.
<VoltronDikz> Let's try the command.
<tomreyn> you are mixing up package names and commands they provide
<VoltronDikz> Same thing. It does not find the packages.
<tomreyn> what is "it" and what are "the packages"?
<VoltronDikz> The program 'java' can be found in the following packages:  * default-jre    * gcj-5-jre-headless   * openjdk-8-jre-headless   * gcj-4.8-jre-headless   * gcj-4.9-jre-headless    * openjdk-9-jre-headless    Try: sudo apt install <selected package>
<VoltronDikz> full message from terminal.
<tomreyn> VoltronDikz: when you run which command?
<tomreyn> VoltronDikz: we're not watching over your shoulder, you'll need to tell us what you typed, and what was returned
<VoltronDikz> When I run exec java.   via >>>   java -jar  etc.
<VoltronDikz> java -jar /home/Voltron/Documents/SSE Linux/SSE_FileEnc/ssefencgui.jar
<VoltronDikz> That command returned >  The program 'java' can be found in the following packages:  * default-jre    * gcj-5-jre-headless   * openjdk-8-jre-headless   * gcj-4.8-jre-headless   * gcj-4.9-jre-headless    * openjdk-9-jre-headless    Try: sudo apt install <selected package>
<VoltronDikz> doing my best tomreyn.
<tomreyn> okay, so apparently the java package installation did not succeed. please show the output of: dpkg -l '*openjdk*' '*java*' | grep ^i | nc termbin.com 9999
<VoltronDikz> Jesus. That is quite a line. On it.
<Rojola> hi
<Rojola> does anyone else experience problems installing Apache2 on Ubuntu 18.04 ?
<Rojola> I get these errors:
<Rojola> https://filebin.net/tadb529i0baujr8s
<VoltronDikz> Command results in >>> http://termbin.com/jvcf
<Rojola> here is the entire paste (in black-and-white)
<Rojola> https://dpaste.de/Oye2/raw
<Rojola> the screenshots (see 1st link) are easier to understand
<tomreyn> VoltronDikz: when you type "which java", what does it return?
<VoltronDikz> where was I supposed to type wich java?
<VoltronDikz> You lost me there
<tomreyn> VoltronDikz: on a terminal window
<tomreyn> Rojola: indeed, text is preferred. do what it said here: 'Job for apache2.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status apache2.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.'
<VoltronDikz> typed : which java     nothing returns.
<Rojola> tomreyn, thank you for talking with me!  I already looked at "systemctl status apache2.service".
<Rojola> tomreyn, the output is similar to the initial error message
<Rojola> "journalctl -xe" does not say anything about apache
<Rojola> tomreyn, https://dpaste.de/bLfx/raw
<Rojola> I guess this is the reason:
<Rojola> AH00558: apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1. Set the 'ServerName' directive globally to suppress this message
<VoltronDikz> tomreyn.    No biggie. I am giving up.     It should not be this complicated to install java.
<VoltronDikz> I am moving on. I'll eventually do something else.
<tomreyn> VoltronDikz: hmm thats strange, since you have the openjdk-8-jre-headless package installed which provides this command.
<VoltronDikz> I know. Look something is really wrong. Something and java went really bad.
<VoltronDikz> Would deinstall all java and reboot fresh a good idea?
<VoltronDikz> I just don't want to suck you into this. It has been hell for weeks now.
<VoltronDikz> I need those lil apps and I can't make them work. The java is the main issue.
<tomreyn> VoltronDikz: you could try this. if, for example, you manually moved files around previously this would explain it.
<VoltronDikz> No files moved. No java moved. I don't really understand stuff. So I am doin basic things. Other folks tried helping me but in vain. I also suspect some nice folks gave me wrong commands to destroy my own system.
<VoltronDikz> Had a bunch of hostile folks at spotchat that I thing where just trolls
<tomreyn> VoltronDikz: here's how you can try to clean up: sudo apt purge openjdk-8-jre openjdk-8-jre-headless openjdk-9-jdk ca-certificates-java java-common
<tomreyn> and once it's all gone you do: sudo apt install default-jre
<VoltronDikz> on it.
<tomreyn> Rojola: maybe, it looks like it's a non critical warning, but you should be setting the servername
<Rojola> tomreyn, to me it looks like errors
<Rojola> tomreyn, and apache is not running
<tomreyn> Rojola: i'm going to run the same command on a fresh install shortly
<Rojola> tomreyn, in my /etc/hosts is the following server name set:
<Rojola> 127.0.0.1       localhost
<Rojola> 127.0.1.1       linux
<tomreyn> thats fine with me
<tomreyn> #
<VoltronDikz> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<VoltronDikz> Yes!
<VoltronDikz> AMEN to tomreyn
<VoltronDikz> VIIIIIIIIIIICTORY!
<VoltronDikz> How do we send beer to you?
<VoltronDikz> KING OF JAVA INSTALL >>> tomreyn
<VoltronDikz> Thank you so much mate. It works.   I need to figure out how to create "launcher from these scripts now.
<VoltronDikz> Any idea how to do that?
<VoltronDikz> Issue is to treat the jar as a program...  Thinking how but no real clue.
<tomreyn> VoltronDikz: i'm not too great with desktop stuff.
<tomreyn> you'll need to create a custom launcher (somehow) which runs the "java -jar /path/to/your/file.jar" (where "/path/to/your/" is the file system path to your jar file, and "file.jar" is your JAR file)-
<tomreyn> Rojola: i got a very similar result
<Rojola> tomreyn, I believe I know a solution but i must test it first
<Rojola> tomreyn, solved
<Rojola> tomreyn, do you want me to guide you through?
<VoltronDikz> basically the same command we entered in terminal. Man you genius.
<tomreyn> Rojola: my output https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bdfRhDttm7/
<Rojola> tomreyn, what I did is:
<Rojola> I opened /etc/apache/apache2.conf and added:
<Rojola> ServerName localhost
<Rojola> ^ above the inclusion of the vhosts
<Rojola> then I ran:
<Rojola> apt purge apache2
<Rojola> apt install apache2
<Rojola> then it worked....
<Rojola> note: the "apache2.conf" got overridden by a totally different config-file but now it works
<tomreyn> hmm, i'm not sure i 'm getting why this woud have fixed apache not starting. but i'm glad it works for you.
<VoltronDikz> Hey tomreyn... entering the java -jar command in the launcher did not work.  Possibly bc java has decided to kill us lately.
<VoltronDikz> Any "" or else I should be using while entering the command inside a launcher?
<tomreyn> reviewing my log i see it starts successfully a couple times during the installation, also priting the servername warning, but then suddenly fails to start.
<tomreyn> VoltronDikz: does it work on a temrinal, though?
<tomreyn> always try that, first
<tomreyn> theissue with launchers and desktops is they often dont tell you that and moreover why something failed.
<tomreyn> so better make sure it's actually working on a terminal first, then do the launcher
<VoltronDikz> launchers don't.   Look you made it.   It works. The launcher is a luxury I can pass on.
<VoltronDikz> Thank you so much. Going to work on that app.
<VoltronDikz> Where do i send you the beer?
<tomreyn> Rojola: indeed, it works after purge + reinstall of the apache2 pacjage here, too. i guess i'd call this a bug.
<tomreyn> VoltronDikz: your local linux folks is fine. ;)
<Rojola> tomreyn, postfix also had a bug
<Rojola> I had to change the hostname in main.cf before it worked
<VoltronDikz> https://cdn.totalfratmove.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/b44533b18b30e3b1fc45a2b3f1e0ed40-714x400.jpeg
<VoltronDikz> The beer!
<VoltronDikz> Thanks tomreyn. really.
<VoltronDikz> Wish you were really local i would spoil you right now.
<tomreyn> :) welcome VoltronDikz
<VoltronDikz> killing it bro!
<VoltronDikz> Gnite. Will be back.
<VoltronDikz> Top notch folks here.
<VoltronDikz> 5stars
<VoltronDikz> ;-)
<tomreyn> see you!
<VoltronDikz> Same.
<tomreyn> Rojola: hmm, fresh install, too?
<tomreyn> did oyu just apt install postfix?
<Rojola> tomreyn, a fresh install, and I installed "trinity desktop"  (KDE3 fork)
<Rojola> postfix got installed along with it
<Rojola> I was prompted to provide my hostname, which I did
<Rojola> postfix added ..name to it and entered it into the main.cf file
<tomreyn> Rojola: which configuration template did you choose for postfix? the default is "internet site"
<Rojola> so the hostname was "linux..name" which could not work
<Rojola> tomreyn, I used the configuration template "local"
<Rojola> so, end of the story, I had to change "linux..name" to "linux.name" manually in "main.cf"
<Rojola> tomreyn, from:
<Rojola> myhostname = linux..name
<Rojola> to:
<Rojola> myhostname = linux.name
<Rojola> in "/etc/postfix/main.cf"
<Rojola> again, template was "local"  (_not_ internet site)
<tomreyn> Rojola: can't seem to reproduce this here. do you have a search domain configured in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<Rojola> tomreyn, nope
<Rojola> tomreyn, did you install trinity desktop?
<tomreyn> Rojola: no
<tomreyn> but i dont see how this would be related
<Rojola> but I really had this issue
<Rojola> I entered "linux" as name when postfix promted me during the installation
<Rojola> and I've chosen "Local"
<Rojola> and my "main.cf" ended up with "linux..name" as myhostname
<Rojola> the double .. was the issue
<tomreyn> i dont doubt that you ran into this issue. i assume it was a temporary local dns misonfiguration which caused it, though.
<Rojola> i see
<tomreyn> i.e. your dhcpü server sending a search domain of "..name"
<Rojola> that makes sense
<Rojola> well, I mean, it doesn't,  but it would explain why postfix got confused
 * tomreyn sleep, ttyl
<Rojola> good night tomreyn
<shwouchk> Hi
<shwouchk> I can't build dkms modules on 1804. Tries for spl, zfs, and nvidia-headless-390, with both the standard as well as `lowlatency`kernels (4.15.0-23). Every time it appears to hang (after the message `building initial module for X`, nothing appears to happen for a while, at least until I `pkill dkms`. If I look at resource usage, it is practically 0 (in terms of CPU, at least). Help?
<bigMouthCommie> does anyone understand why gnome might be using 50% of my cpu all the time?
<bigMouthCommie> gnome-shell is legit using half my laptops cpu.
<lotuspsychje> bigMouthCommie: gnome3 is known for resource/heavy taker overall
<bigMouthCommie> is there a way to optimize it lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> bigMouthCommie: yes, tweak your system overall with: bleachbit,preload,swappiness,trim down your starting services,add more ram,install and ssd,..
<bigMouthCommie> well i can't swap out my components on this POS. idk how to breach the case...
<bigMouthCommie> but i can look at starting svcs and such... it's just that gnome-shell legit takes 50% of my cpu
<bigMouthCommie> top
<bigMouthCommie> mischan
<bigMouthCommie>  1359 user      20   0 3453668 256272  40916 R  64.8  6.5   2745:38 gnome-shell
<bigMouthCommie> 64% of my cpu
<lotuspsychje> bigMouthCommie: what are your system specs mate?
<bigMouthCommie> is there an easy way to pull them for you in ubuntu 18.04?
<lotuspsychje> bigMouthCommie: hastebin.com an inxi -F
<bigMouthCommie> https://hastebin.com/buquwinuda.sql
<bigMouthCommie> btw, pastebinit is broken. lol.
<lotuspsychje> bigMouthCommie: ok intel celeron with intel graphics is not really a monster, for gnome3
<bigMouthCommie> i just want video framerates not to drop in the browser
<bigMouthCommie> already installed gnome-flashback, about to switch, i think
<lotuspsychje> bigMouthCommie: consider a xubuntu/lubuntu as test?
<bigMouthCommie> ok, well the thing is i like super to start the search, and i want to be able to use kdeconnect. do you know if those are supported on either of them?
<enduser> bigMouthCommie you could try ubuntu mate I think it has the super key launcher, although you might have to play around with the mate tweak tool to get it (advanced menu) and as far as kde connect I could be wrong but I think as long as you install the kdeconnect package you should be able to use it also the tweak tool ubuntu mate has allows you to take a lot of load off your system
<lotuspsychje> enduser: +1
<bigMouthCommie> thank you enduser
<Rembo> amd64-microcode (2.20131007.1+really20130710.1 => 3.20180524.1~ubuntu0.14.04.1) does this patch required reboot?
<lotuspsychje> Rembo: best with drivers add, take a quick reboot
<tony__> help
<tony__> connect
<vali> Bmorning
<SuperLag> Am I crazy for thinking I can still have sharp and clear fonts with a 32" screen @ 4K resolution?
<SuperLag> I have scaling set to 200%
<SuperLag> that's probably part of it, I'm sure... but I don't know if it's possible to set it at a custom value
<SuperLag> I'm on an Intel NUC, and I think the i915 driver is the one in use.
<lotuspsychje> SuperLag: perhaps take a look into dconf-editor, it might have some screen options there
<vali> SuperLag: your crazy
<SuperLag> vali: how come? :)
<vali> just so
<vali> thinking you can have nice behaving drivers & tools.
<vali> I can make this kind of crap work ok even on windows.
<vali> s/can/can't/g
<vali> well..had to try..
<SuperLag> :)
<pinkos> hi is anyone running a ryzen 5 2400g machine?
<klarkkl> hi, i installed xubuntu and neither lightdm nor gdm can get to the login screen. sddm works. lightdm can't bring up the login screen but I could use a tty to see if there's any useful log but nothing. gdm freezes the entire computer. Has anyone run into this problem?
<zenofpython> I am trying to be sure I have everything right. I have a domain and would like go to www.domain.com to see content displayed. I have setup hostname from my vps and a record cloudflare but am not sure all is done correctly after several youtubes i can’t get it to work what am i doing wrong? Please see content of each relevant /etc/ files edited if am making a mistake http://pastebin.centos.org/858731/56172715/
<klarkkl> does anyone know why abduco is missing from 18.04's repositories? it was in the repos of the previous releases.
<ducasse> zenofpython: which os release is this?
<zenofpython> centos
<ducasse> zenofpython: so, why ask here?
<csierra_> Is it possible to have mpd on one system (my fileserver) and use an mpd client (ncmpcpp) on another system (my desktop) to play music on that system (the desktop)?
<zenofpython> ducasse: /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname are same everywhere right/ centos people wouldn’t help
<ducasse> csierra_: mpd will play the music on the system mpd is running on
<csierra_> ah ok. thanks ducasse
<ducasse> zenofpython: well, we only support ubuntu.
<osa1> I installed a bunch of packages yesterday and it seems like they somehow caused problems in chromium; it started flickering. is there a way to see changes done yesterday so that I can revert?
<osa1> this is Xubuntu 18.04
<ducasse> osa1: see /var/log/apt/history.log
<zenofpython> ducasse: no problem racism is everywhere… white don’t support blacks - humans, ubuntu don’t support centos - OSes, God don’t support Devil - Supernatural… Live is doomed!
<ducasse> zenofpython: yeah, whatever. try #centos again
<osa1> ducasse: thanks. I see some wayland-related packages, is is possible that I've switched to wayland by accident? do you know how do check this?
<ducasse> osa1: if you're using xfce that doesn't support wayland
<herra> hi. if i want to mount new disk to /home/user/. how should i procede?
<herra> i want to preserve all files.
<ducasse> !movehome | herra
<ubottu> herra: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<herra> ubottu: ty very much
<ubottu> herra: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<herra> ducasse: ty very much
<ducasse> herra: np
<TomyWork> I'm trying to install ike-qtgui on trusty and I get "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!  ipsec-tools"
<TomyWork> that's the only one with "sec" in its name... kinda fishy :)
<TomyWork> the only dependency*
<qwebirc64322> Anyone help me for GUI interface for Ubuntu 18.04
<qwebirc64322> If possible, offline app
<TomyWork> seeing as you use a browser irc client, you already have a gui working. what is your problem exactly?
<qwebirc64322> I am new to this, so i am not able to setup the irc client.
<TomyWork> oh you want an irc client
<TomyWork> try hexchat
<qwebirc64322> Thank you <TommyWork>
<pinkos> hi, anyone running darktable on a Ryzen 5 2400g ?
<TomyWork> and my issue was solved by a simple "apt-get update" -_-
<Anthaas> Every so often when I log in, my terminals don't give me a prompt, only a flashing block cursor.
<Anthaas> This is even the case in TTYs
<V7> Hey all
<V7> Ubuntu 18.04
<V7> Directory exists in /mnt/somedir, but /etc/fstab with "/dev/sda1 /mnt/somedir ntfs-3g..." gives "ntfs-rg-mount: bad mount point "/mnt/somedir": No such file or directory
<V7> Although, "mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/somedir" works well
<memphisto> V7: have you tried manually mounting it
<jsqkldhf> hi,
<jsqkldhf> why is Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS supported until Apr 2019
<jsqkldhf> whereas Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS is support until HWE Aug 2016 ?
<jsqkldhf> (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases)
<memphisto> jsqkldhf: https://www.ubuntu.com/info/release-end-of-life
<ducasse> jsqkldhf: the hwe kernels are only supported for a limited time
<jsqkldhf> what's 14.04.2 LTS HWE btw? i never heard of it
<lotuspsychje> !hwe | jsqkldhf
<ubottu> jsqkldhf: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<lotuspsychje> jsqkldhf: its best to keep your system up to date at all times, meaning also for point releases
<osa1> is this channel logged? I'm looking for a file name someone showed me about an hour ago
<osa1> lost my chat history
<lotuspsychje> !logs | osa1
<ubottu> osa1: Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<osa1> thanks
<jsqkldhf> lotuspsychje: I personnally have Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<jsqkldhf> which is supported until 2019
<ducasse> osa1: /var/log/apt/history.log
<jsqkldhf> what is the recommended way to upgrade?
<osa1> ducasse: thanks :)
<jsqkldhf> should I format my server and reinstall a new Ubuntu 18.04 LTS?
<ducasse> osa1: yw :)
<jsqkldhf> or is there a easier way to do it?
<lotuspsychje> !upgrade | jsqkldhf
<ubottu> jsqkldhf: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<osa1> ducasse: I can't easily copy package names from this file to `apt remove` command, any tips?
<lotuspsychje> jsqkldhf: i think you confuse alot of things, update/upgrade/release upgrade
<lotuspsychje> jsqkldhf: if you want to stay on 14.04 update system to 14.04.5
<jsqkldhf> lotuspsychje: what are the diff btween update/upgrade/release upgrade
<lotuspsychje> jsqkldhf: if you want to goto 18.04 you will need to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 first
<ducasse> osa1: not really, other than running it through sed or something
<jsqkldhf> what is update and upgrade and release upgrade?
<jsqkldhf> 14.04 to 16.04 is a "release upgrade" right?
<lotuspsychje> jsqkldhf: yes and an LTS release upgrade
<lotuspsychje> jsqkldhf: updating means, you keep your packages up to date to latest on your current ubuntu version
<lotuspsychje> jsqkldhf: perhaps you can consider enabling unnattended upgrades, aka automatic updating of your system
<Lope> Does anyone know how to `startx` (or whatever you need to do to start a full KDE-plasma DE session) over SSH? I've got X11 forwarding setup, and I can run firefox as the user or as root remotely with it displaying on the client. But when I `startx` as the user it says "/usr/lib/xorg/Xorg.wrap: Only console users are allowed to run the X server" if I `startx` as root it crashes: "Xorg: ../../../../dix/privates.c:385: dixRegisterPrivateKey:
<Lope> Assertion `!global_keys[type].created' failed."
<Lope> I have "X11DisplayOffset 10" in sshd_config (and have restarted SSH since changing the config)
<caxxoncello> Hi everybody!
<lotuspsychje> caxxoncello: welcome to ubuntu support, how can we help you?
<ducasse> Lope: 'startx' is used to run a *local* x server
<Lope> ducasse: wow, that's deep. Never knew that. Thanks.
<Lope> startkde is what I was looking for.
<caxxoncello> Is it common that ubuntu can never format usb pen drive? I tried on 16.04 across multiple computers and with multiple pen drives of different manufacturers
<ducasse> Lope: if you want the clients to display remotely, start your x server, ssh to the other system and run them
<lotuspsychje> caxxoncello: not common, no but depends of your stick is broken, or the tools you use to format?
<lotuspsychje> caxxoncello: gparted is very usefull to format, is that what you want to do?
<caxxoncello> I was thinking about it was a common bug, because I tried to format different pen drives on different computers in a lot of time frame.
<caxxoncello> gparted usually works
<caxxoncello> but the embedded "Disks" software of ubuntu always crashes
<lotuspsychje> caxxoncello: any errors you get?
<caxxoncello> contacted you in private
<lotuspsychje> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<caxxoncello> ok
<caxxoncello> the program crashes, i get the error report
<caxxoncello> stack trace i guess
<caxxoncello> but no "human" error
<lotuspsychje> caxxoncello: try to hastebin us the error, or check syslog at same time, or tail -f /var/log/syslog in realtime
<lotuspsychje> caxxoncello: also from wich format to wich format do you try to wipe? fat32 to ntfs for example/
<caxxoncello> ok, at the moment i can not, but i will come back when i am at my computer
<caxxoncello> the pendrive is usually a macos partition
<caxxoncello> maybe is this the error
<caxxoncello> i try to put it fat32
<caxxoncello> but with no success
<lotuspsychje> caxxoncello: try to find out next time, wich format your usb is originally
<lotuspsychje> caxxoncello: some devices cant format to another format layout
<caxxoncello> okay
<lotuspsychje> caxxoncello: if gparted cant do it properly, something is going or hardware broken
<caxxoncello> gparted usually works
<caxxoncello> in fact i use it
<lotuspsychje> caxxoncello: you can also try running disk-tool from terminal, to see usefull errors on it
<caxxoncello> that's great
<caxxoncello> i never thought about it
<lotuspsychje> caxxoncello: good luck on it, if you cant find it, come back to us ok
<caxxoncello> thank you!
<sado> Hello :)
<sado> Can I instal in WSL from a official extracted iso like 18.04 ?
<Saviq> popey: this looks like a spam bot https://community.ubuntu.com/u/brendakshi - or *almost* at least
<popey> Done
<steve_> guys, i have a server B behind proxy server A, where A is connected to internet but B is behind firewall and is only allowed to connect to A. Is there anyway i can install packages for B?
<sado> yeah you can make a trigger with a secure tunnel
<CalicoFlows> I have an external monitor connected to my laptop, can I create a separate virtual desktop and assign it to it?
<CalicoFlows> (I am on KDE if that makes a difference)
<ducasse> CalicoFlows: try asking in #kubuntu
<CalicoFlows> Do you know if it could be done though?
<ducasse> CalicoFlows: i'm not sure, hence my suggestion
<ducasse> CalicoFlows: i think the desktop on one screen follows the other(s), though
<CalicoFlows> I tend to find ancient answers on Google, but there only seems to be work around solutions, none that are easy to setup. I'd rather continue moving windows around... I can't risk messing with my x server and whatnot
<CalicoFlows> thnx
<matmal01> Hi there, I'd like to set one keyboard to be US layout and all others to be GB. On another distro I did this with config files in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ that match with `MatchProduct`. In Ubuntu 16.04 this isn't working, though Xorg.0.log shows that Xorg configures my US keyboard as I expect, the keyboard layout ends up as GB anyway and I have to use `setxkbmap us` to force all keyboards to US.
<matmal01> Does anyone know of some daemon or default setting that might be reverting the Xorg settings?
<sylario> Hi. I am Using tilmix with ZSH and the scrollback does not work. It's like some invisible command was non stop making me return at the prompt
<sylario> *tilix
<sylario> And if I start a GUI softare scrolling works again until I close it
<boredtodeath> What sorta software do you use for video grabbers? OBS Studio should be allright or it lacks some userspace feature ?
<boredtodeath> got an 0438:ac14 Advanced Micro Devices "notonlytv LV5HD" grabber
<Jonta> OBS
<boredtodeath> it recognizes my camera but I couldn't find the video grabber
<boredtodeath> maybe it creates a /dev/ device gonna check
<boredtodeath> nope
<boredtodeath> AMD Cali TV card
<boredtodeath> http://termbin.com/zp2x
<Triffid_Hunter> boredtodeath: google says you need the dvb-usb-af9015 kernel driver
<andreas> can you help me
<andreas> to install
<andreas> a program?
<boredtodeath> Triffid_Hunter, the package for this firmware is in the repo?
<Jonta> !ask | andreas
<boredtodeath> it does sound like it's for a different chipset ,but I might be wrong
<ubottu> andreas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<andreas> https://github.com/camrein/EzGraver
<andreas> this program
<andreas> :/
<Jonta> !enter
<ubottu> Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<Jonta> andreas: Ask your question here in the channel
<luxio> When I use -S on git commits to sign using GPG, it opens a dialog box within GNOME that asks for my password and blocks the rest of the screen. The problem is, my password is in a password manager and I can't get to the password manager if the screen's blocked. Is there a way to get it to ask me for the password inside of the terminal?
<u0_a134> hello
<Jonta> Hi
<u0_a134> leave
<Jonta> /part
<Triffid_Hunter> luxio: https://git-scm.com/docs/gitcredentials might be relevant
 * XxX4LON3XxX hello gays
<Truk_> hello i want to test if a string contains a substring
 * XxX4LON3XxX gays
<Truk_> https://pastebin.com/uEk4JTPs
<TimeDoctor> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<Jonta> Truk_: Doesn't look like the best of error messages
<DalekSec> XxX4LON3XxX: Please quit playing around, this is a support channel.
<Truk_> yes it's a test
<Jonta> And is probably better suited to a different channel
<Jonta> Still
<Truk_> but it says the two strings are different
<Truk_> whereas they are the same
<Jonta> What strings?
<Jonta> 2 and 9 differ
<Truk_> "${CI_JOB_NAME/services}" and "$CI_JOB_NAME"
<Truk_> when CI_JOB_NAME="deploy:test"
<Truk_> "${CI_JOB_NAME/services}" = "deploy:test" too
<Jonta> You're running 2 ifs
<Jonta> Not an if/else
<Truk_> yes, it's a test
<Jonta> …
<Jonta> Again: Probably better suited for a different channel
<Jonta> And I don't understand your question
<tomreyn> Truk_: here's a good reference for bash parameter expansion / string manipulation http://wiki.bash-hackers.org/syntax/pe
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<tomreyn> hi
<tomreyn> Truk_: there's also #bash
<tomreyn> luxio: git config --global core.askpass ""
<luxio> tomreyn: thank you, i think that's what i was looking for
<uno_> help
<jinju> uno_: wats the problem ?
<ghostroot> hi
<Jonta> Hi
<ghostroot> je viens de rejoindre le groupe
<Jonta> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<hfp> Is there a way to access the machine via it's external IP the same way you can access it internally with localhost? Something like externalhost that would resolve to its external IPv4 so that the traffic comes "in" through the external address rather than 127.0.0.1?
<hfp> I'm not talking about the public IP, I mean whatever IP the network card has got assigned
<JimBuntu> hfp, Do you mean by using the assigned IP... such as 192.168.1.5 or something along those lines?
<strive> hfp: I believe NAT does all of the work for you?
<strive> hfp: Great question for #networking
<tomreyn> hfp: you seem to assume that every system will have no mor ethan a single ip address assigned to its single(!) (non loopback) network interface.
<HyP3r> Hello I'm searching for ubuntu server a good tool which is autoremounting samba shares. I have the problem that our Windows File Server sometimes reboots and then my mounted shares are not mounted anymore
<Jonta> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<HyP3r> Jonta: well you could have this problem also with ubuntu (desktop) but I'll ask in server thanks
<sado> bye
<HyP3r> Hello I'm searching for Ubuntu server a good tool which is auto remounting samba shares. I have the problem that our Windows File Server sometimes reboots and then my mounted shares are not mounted anymore. Last time I had the problem that the Ubuntu server booted and the Windows File Server was not running. In this case it would be cool if the server is retrying to mount the share consistently
<HyP3r> Ok sorry wrong channel :D
<plasmoduck> For some reason, my pc wont boot wthout the installer usb plugged in, gets boot error
<Jonta> What error?
<plasmoduck> I just ran grub-install /dev/sda and rebooted, but stil same thing
<plasmoduck> The error that my Bios can't find a boot loader
<plasmoduck> I have to have the installer usb plugged in for the computer to boot
<plasmoduck> I suppose it acts as a kind of security fob key, but it's kinda annoying
<dreadkopp> hey guys. i am using firefox 60.0.2 on ubuntu 18.04 . i've got two problems: 1. printer select / options window is only partially localized 2. custom paper size is not saved . any ideas how to fix that ?
<tomreyn> dreadkopp: if the papersize is a system wide issue: man papersize, edit /etc/papersize
<dreadkopp> tomreyn not sure if systemwide issue. there is not much more on that machine besides firefox and herbstluftwm :P
<tomreyn> dreadkopp: you will know when you inspect the /etc/papersize file or run paperconf
<tomreyn> if the default paper format is what you think it should be, then keep it, otherwise change it.
<dreadkopp> paperconf returns a4. however i need some custom size for a label printer
<tomreyn> but generally, a4 is fine?
<dreadkopp> i guess :P
<tomreyn> read the ENVIRONMENT section of paperconf(1)
<dreadkopp> cups has the printer configured correctly, testpage is in correct size. printing from chromium for a test works fine as well
<linux_noob> Hey all. I'm trying to wrap my head around how much free space I have on my ubuntu 16.04. Here's what I get when I type in free -h: https://thepasteb.in/p/BghPkkQWADqCY Now,  when trying to install android studio from flatpak, here's the error I'm getting: https://thepasteb.in/p/Z4hPwwZKBpgSG I'd love a pointer or two to make sense of this :)
<JimBuntu> linux_noob, try using `df -h` instead
<matmal01> linux_noob: `free` shows RAM usage not disk space
<linux_noob> so when I hit df -h I get this: https://thepasteb.in/p/98hR66yJPOwTk
<tomreyn> linux_noob: you have 8.6 GB free in /home, which is where your user operates in (desktop, documents, downloads is all there)
<JimBuntu> I would have to re-read your other pastes, as df seems to report enough space
<tomreyn> linux_noob: but you have 392 GB free on /, so for the ubuntu system. which is a lot more than it needs.
<dreadkopp> linux_noob ' df -h' shows you used space per partition. 'baobab' shows a nice diagram which folders / files eat up youtr space
<tomreyn> !files
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<crandon> Hi! I'm seeking for a brief help. I decided to use yaml formatted inventory for ansible, but no matter what I do (ie copy paste the examples from ansible docs (https://docs.ansible.com/ansible/2.5/user_guide/intro_inventory.html#hosts-and-groups) I get back a pretty much empty list when testing the file with ansible-inventory.
<linux_noob> this is the exact full error I'm getting when trying to install android studio https://thepasteb.in/p/lOhO33JNXy3FB I don't really understand the error - why is it saying I have only 259.6 MB available, when df -h tells me something different? df-h output:  https://thepasteb.in/p/98hR66yJPOwTk
<Ool> linux_noob: soft want space into /var not directly /
<Ool> well perhaps not only in /var
<linux_noob> ah I see, thanks for the input. What's the easiest way to get around this?
<Ool> but yours /var is almost full
<Ool> linux_noob: grow /var or put all into your huge /
<crandon> Nevermind, I sorted out. It seems no 'empty' host: and vars: declarations are allowed
<Ool> but not so easy after install
<linux_noob> Ool: hm I see. I guess I'm stuck in a bit of a pickle here :/
<tomreyn> crandon: most likely a question for #ansible (if it exists, have not checked)
<linux_noob> Ool: I tried du -h --max-depth 1 and I got this output: https://thepasteb.in/p/j2hlwwLW7KoHP
<linux_noob> I'm trying to figure out how it fits in with this error: https://thepasteb.in/p/Z4hPwwZKBpgSG
<rhoks> hi
<rhoks> vlc crashes my whole system if I pause a video, why is that?
<oerheks> rhoks, is this with all videos?
<rhoks> yes
<oerheks> remove the ~/.config/vlc/ folder, and see if that helps?
<rhoks> oh
<rhoks> let me see
<Guest74285> Hey guys, any thoughts on Ubuntu 17.0 vs 14.04?
<oerheks> Guest74285, hi, this is technical support, not a poll channel
<FurretUber> I'm having a pretty annoying issue: I'm trying to set Nautilus as the default file manager, but once I set Nautilus as default, it no longer open files. It opens only directories, .desktop files and executable files. I am using Xubuntu 18.04, I think the issue is related to exo, as if I set Thunar as default again, Nautilus start to work properly
<Guest74285> Lol... Technical support and information on technical matters bear some similarity
<Ool> Guest74285: 14.04 is the oldest LTS , 17.x are not LTS
<Ool> better to look 16.04 or the new 18.04
<oerheks> Guest74285, good, ask a technical question then
<Guest74285> cool, can you tell me about 16.04
<oerheks> !16.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (Xenial Xerus) was the 24th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<oerheks> easy to find, releasenotes with what is new/changed
<Guest74285> Not interested in reading....just wanna have a few insight, for instance: should I upgrade?
<oerheks> FurretUber, how did you set nautilus as standard?
<urgodfather> good morning all, would it be considered out of scope or off topic in regards to my server upgrade. Everything is working fine, I run unifi controller on it. When i do an upgrade, everything gets jacked up. I have tried various approaches, and every time same result. Im at an ends on identifying the issue and looking for direction. ##ubnt has tried to help but that too has been exhausted.
<blackflow> "not interested in reading" ..... joins IRC ...      win.
<FurretUber> I have opened Preferred Application and changed the default from Thunar to Nautilus
<urgodfather> currently running 14.04 and trying to upgrade to 16.04
<Jonta> !server | urgodfather
<ubottu> urgodfather: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<leftyfb> urgodfather: it would be helpful to define "jacked up". There's no resolution for "jacked up".
<urgodfather> Jonta not ubuntu serer, ubuntu desktop no gui
<urgodfather> its a web server
<urgodfather> on a VPS
<urgodfather> leftyfb to expand.... jacked up in a sense that the service runs and it appears that it crashes and restarts. i suspect mongodb to be part of the issue and i do know that it relies on jdk 8
<urgodfather> one of the symptoms is that java service stops, then restarts
<leftyfb> urgodfather: you installed Ubuntu desktop on a VPS just to remove the GUI?
<skinux> Anyone have a clue what's up with these errors? https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/0c7c1d84a0ec52b6d7667f3f9cd8ed19
<leftyfb> urgodfather: also, what's the point of running Unifi on a remote server with no access to your local equipment?
<oerheks> FurretUber, you might need to tweak more than that, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DefaultFileManager --- https://sites.google.com/site/installationubuntu/tweaking-ubuntu/change-default-filemanager
<Ool> skinux: did you install nodejs ?
<rhoks> ok so removing vlc config directory didn't work oerheks. I believe I don't have hardware acceleration available plus this laptop is very slow
<rhoks> so when I pause a video it just starts stuttering and if I have several programs running like 2 browsers plus vlc then it keeps stuttering for hours
<rhoks> if I only have 1 browser with a couple of tabs then it only stutters for a few minutes and continues playing the video it doesn't even pause it
<oerheks> rhoks, oke, most likely it is the specs of your videocard, see if you can give it more memory in the bios, else, try mpv as player
<oerheks> !info mpv
<ubottu> mpv (source: mpv): video player based on MPlayer/mplayer2. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.27.2-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 952 kB, installed size 2328 kB
<Guest74285> Have you tried a new updated version of Vlc?
<skinux> Hmm. Seems I have borked my system by merely upgrading from 16.04 to 18.04
<oerheks> snap vlc gives 3.x .. still heavier than mpv
<rhoks> apt-get install vlc should update it right
<Guest74285> VLc has more capabilities compared to other media players, I would stick with it and find ways to resolve the issue
<rhoks> "vlc is already newest version (2.2.6-6)"
<FurretUber> oerheks: It didn't work, it's setting the default in exo to Nautilus that makes Nautilus don't open files. Very recently Nautilus was working fine
<rhoks> yeah the shortcut keys for vlc video jump navigation is priceless for me
<rhoks> I got used to it
<rhoks> I hope mpv has that
<Guest74285> Have you tried updating the video driver?
<rhoks> I'm googling how to do that Guest74285
<Guest74285> Great ! If not, look into hardware
<FurretUber> When I try to open a file with Nautilus as the default, the window blinks
<FurretUber> As if the window was updated
<urgodfather> leftyfb its a preconfigured enviro (minimal) and its sole purpose is to serve as a web server running the unifi controller software which manages our 100+ sites
<FurretUber> oerheks: I'm wondering if Nautilus is trying to open the files, instead of using the mime defaults
<leftyfb> urgodfather: tried uninstalling Unifi, upgrading the OS the reinstalling?
<urgodfather> yep
<urgodfather> tried that
<rhoks> does mpv have shorcut keys though
<FurretUber> https://askubuntu.com/questions/968857/xubuntu-17-10-nautilus-doesnt-open-files This is the same issue, but nothing there solved it
<leftyfb> urgodfather: when you remove unif, are you purging all of mongodb and /var/lib/unifi?
<urgodfather> i did not purge mongodb
<urgodfather> but i did for unifi
<leftyfb> you should
<urgodfather> leftyfb ill give that a whirl, thanks for direction
<leftyfb> urgodfather: also, what did the journal messages say as to why the service is failing?
<urgodfather> i cannot remember off hand
<skinux> Is Ubuntu Mobile still available?
<rhoks> do I have  to add its own repository to setup mpv? oerheks
<skinux> I mean, the install Ubuntu on phones thing?
 * urgodfather would like it know about ubuntu mobile too
<leftyfb> skinux: available, probably. Supported and still developed, no
<oerheks> ota-4 just arrived
<urgodfather> skinux i do know that some have created custom enviros of desktop for phones
<leftyfb> oerheks: who's still developing it?
<oerheks> see #ub-ports
<leftyfb> nah :)
<skinux> urgodfather: I'm not sure what that means...it's either desktop or it's not.
<leftyfb> was slightly curious, not enough to follow it
<skinux> #ub-ports doesn't exist
<leftyfb> probably ##ub-ports
<urgodfather> skinux it means it is desktop, on their phone
<oerheks> https://ubports.com/nl_NL/blog/onze-blog-1/post/ubuntu-touch-rc-ota-4-148
<FurretUber> Well, Nautilus from Debian is working (its package installed many dependencies) but now Ubuntu is updating it
<oerheks> FurretUber, i have no clue there, is seems not that easy to find/change all mime types
<oerheks> that is why snaps are the future packages, even though linux should easily remove/switch applications
<skinux> IT doesn't sound stable yet.
<oerheks> it exists, i am in it.
<oerheks> oh, #ubports it is..
<ericus> Instead of going for Ubuntu MATE I could just install MATE Desktop, right?
<oerheks> !info mate-desktop
<ubottu> mate-desktop (source: mate-desktop): Library with common API for various MATE modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.20.1-2ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 22 kB, installed size 83 kB
<oerheks> sure
<ericus> or maybe XFCE, I like that
<oerheks> adding desktops is no problem, removing one can be interesting
<ericus> I'm gonna go for a reinstall oerheks
<vas_tappendage> keep getting freezage at boot Ubuntu 16.04 "reached target mail transport" then dead any ideas?
<oerheks> vas_tappendage, is this bare metal or a VM?
<FurretUber> I have reported a bug against Nautilus: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1778069
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1778069 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "nautilus don't open files if set as default file manager" [Undecided,New]
<vas_tappendage> keep getting freezage at boot Ubuntu 16.04 "reached target mail transport" then dead any ideas?
<linux_noob> how can I tell if my /var is split off my root?
<leftyfb> !repeat | vas_tappendage
<ubottu> vas_tappendage: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<linux_noob> root directory that is
<oerheks> vas_tappendage, not sure what tries to send a mail, disable it ? sudo update-rc.d sendmail disable
<mgedmin> linux_noob: run 'mount' or 'df' in a terminal, see if /var is a separate row there
<mgedmin> ('mount' output has more garbage so 'df' might be better)
<linux_noob> mgedmin: ah cool, thanks :)
<oerheks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1619844
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1619844 in systemd (Ubuntu) "[Xenial] shutdown/reboot hangs at "Reached target Shutdown"" [Critical,Confirmed]
<oerheks> oops wrong
<linux_noob> mgedmin: so I'm facing issues with my /var being too small. When downloading android studio form flatpak, it complains that I don't have enough space in my /var. Here's the specific error message: https://thepasteb.in/p/Z4hPwwZKBpgSG
<mgedmin> yeah
<linux_noob> mgedmin: I've asked around and I guess the solution is to merge /var with / using a resuce disk?
<linux_noob> rescue
<mgedmin> perhaps, if you've enough free space in /
<linux_noob> yeah I have lots of space in /
<mgedmin> (ubuntu by default does not create a separate /var partition for this reason)
<rhoks> ler
<rhoks> oerheks, thanks a lot man, mpv is GREAT! I can now pause the video on it with no problems. Now I just gotta learn some shortcut keys to navigate 10sec and 60sec forward or backwards
<rhoks> :D
<mdih> hi sorry noob question. is it possible to increase the /dev/shm size permanently? tried to search it over the net and found that it could be done through fstab. but am a bit confuse which FS to use. is it "shm"? or ?tmpfs"?
<oerheks> rhoks, have fun!
 * rhoks winks and thumbs-up
<urgodfather> leftyfb should i do apt-get remove then purge or just purge?
<leftyfb> urgodfather: sudo apt-get remove --purge
<mgedmin> 'apt-get purge' exists as well
<mgedmin> (and 'apt purge' for that matter)
<oerheks> mdih, something like:  tmpfs /dev/shm tmpfs defaults,noexec,nosuid,size=100M 0 0  https://askubuntu.com/questions/108135/how-do-i-set-the-default-size-of-dev-shm
<urgodfather> ok im confused... i did a service stop but it appears to still be up
<urgodfather> the webgui is still up
<mdih> oerheks: thanks, hmm am just a bit confuse since when I invoke "df -ah", seems like some info are blank "tmpfs              -     -     -    - /dev/shm"
<mdih> there are info for shm though "shm             512M   71M  442M  14% /dev/shm"
<urgodfather> how to drop back down from sudo -i
<urgodfather> to regular shell
<leftyfb> exit
<leftyfb> CTRL+D
<linux_noob> so I need to merge my /var into /. What's stopping me from simply mv-ing /var to /?
<mgedmin> there are programs that keep open files in /var (such as rsyslogd)
<linux_noob> ah okay, I guess that's why one would need a rescue disk
<mgedmin> 'fuser -vm /var' can list them all; systemd is one of them -- and you can't really shut down systemd on a working system
<urgodfather> subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 128
<urgodfather> what does that mean?
<mgedmin> hey actually that's my user systemd instance, not the system one; you could shut that down presumably
<leftyfb> urgodfather: read the logs
<urgodfather> sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code
<urgodfather> where would the log be?
<ne2k> I'm trying to pass a USB bluetooth device (btusb driver) through to an unprivileged container. I believe all I have to do is lxc config device add CT btusb usb vendorid=xxx productid=xxx. I've also set the mode to 666 as an article suggested it. the /dev/bus/usb node has appeared in the container, but if I run hcitool it still finds no devices and says invalid device: address family not supported
<ne2k>  found lots of references to bind mounds adn cgroups and stuff, but they seem to be old articles. the impression I get is that with LXD 3.0.0 which I have, none of that should be necessary
<mgedmin> urgodfather: pastebin the entire thing
<leftyfb> urgodfather: aren't you doing this for a company? Getting paid for it?
<urgodfather> the company i work for
<urgodfather> my employer
<mgedmin> linux_noob: the usual procedure for merging partitions is (1) boot a livecd or something, (2) mkdir /mnt/root /mnt/var, (3) mount your root partition on /mnt/root, (4) mount your var partition on /mnt/var
<mgedmin> linux_noob: (5) mv /mnt/var/* /mnt/root/var/ (6) ls -la /mnt/var/ in case there are hidden files; move them over (7) edit /mnt/root/etc/fstab and comment out the /var mount line with a #
<mgedmin> linux_noob: I forgot step (0) make sure you have good backups in case something goes wrong
<mgedmin> linux_noob: final step is (8) umount /mnt/root; umount /mnt/var; reboot
<BootableUSB> Hi!
<mgedmin> (my /var contains no hidden files)
<ne2k> rsync?
<BootableUSB> I want to create a bootable windows usb using a bootable ubuntu usb. What do I do?
<oerheks> BootableUSB, take a read https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/06/create-bootable-windows-10-usb-ubuntu
<oerheks> but i guess that would be very slow, as it all happens in system memory, no swap available
<urgodfather> https://pastebin.com/UNPPgj82
<urgodfather> leftyfb did you see the pastebin
<leftyfb> urgodfather: what you posted isn't really helpful
<urgodfather> thats the log from /var/log/dpkg.log
<lahlfors> On an ubuntu server with no MTA currently installed, I'd like to arrange it so that regular users cannot send or receive mail, but UIDs < 1000 can send email to root (and only to root) which will be forwarded to an external address via a specified SMTP relay.  What MTA would make this easiest to achieve?
<BootableUSB> oerheks: Sorry, I got disconnected. Did you say something in the interim?
<oerheks> BootableUSB, nope
<BootableUSB> oerheks: What would you recommend I do?
<leftyfb> lahlfors: try #ubuntu-server
<urgodfather> leftyfb interesting note, unifi was installed while bash... i.e. sudo -i
<oerheks> BootableUSB, read that url and work it out?
<urgodfather> thats why the service was still running after i did a stop
<lahlfors> leftyfb, thx will do
<BootableUSB> oerheks: I've read that. It doesn't work on a bootable USB
<urgodfather> had to do by sudo -i to actually kill it
<oerheks> BootableUSB, then no go, find a windows/mac/linux pc
<oerheks> preferrably windows i guess :-D
<BootableUSB> :/ Thanks
<qwebirc2767> hi
<Jonta> Hi
<alireza> hi sigyn
<alireza> sl
<alireza> <slie z.a dls>
<dman777> I did the minimual xenial install of Ubuntu. When I plug in my usb drive, it is not recognized. Does the kernel not have all the options available? I don't see it in dmesg being connected
<rmah1> hello... I have a question about systemd and heavy loads
<alireza> ok
<Jonta> !ask | rmah1
<ubottu> rmah1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rmah1> I was running a test of rabbitmq
<Jonta> !enter | rmah1
<ubottu> rmah1: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<rmah1> after a few hours of this, the system lost network connectivity.  so I explored and found that the syslog said...
<rmah1> Stopping User manager for UID 1000...
<rmah1> Stopped target Default
<rmah1> then Stopped target for Basic System, Timers, Sockets, Paths
<rmah1> all messages came from systemd
<mgedmin> dman777: do you see it in lsusb?
<rmah1> I suspect I hit some sort of watchdog threshold
<rmah1> but I don't know where to look
<dman777> mgedmin: oh wow...ya, it is there
<dman777> Western Digital Technologies, Inc.
<dman777> why doesn't gparted or fidsk show it?
<mgedmin> dman777: does it show up in /proc/scsi/scsi?
<dman777> mgedmin: ye
<dman777> yes
<mgedmin> is there a device for it in /dev?  (or /dev/disk/by-path/ or something?)
<dman777> mgedmin: I think so http://dpaste.com/0HGQ4HK
<mgedmin> yeah, that's totally a usb drive with two partitions
<oerheks> what filesystem is on that usb?
<mgedmin> if you ls -l that directory you'll discover the short name (like ../../sdb)
<mgedmin> tools like lsblk might be more convenient, but I was trying to diagnose the problem at intermediate levels
<mgedmin> so far it looks like everything's working?
<john_rambo> Hi, Is there a tool similar to SHUTTER ? Which has EDITING capabilities ?
<nokiomanz> Hi all, I installed 18.04 and upon boot I have wifi working. But wired network is not. I added a new wired connection via networkmanager. Upon reboot the device does not get dhcp address. If I do a dhclient enp1s0 i get an address. Why would that be ?
<Jonta> john_rambo: What's "Shutter"?
<john_rambo> Jonta, Its a screenshot tool
<john_rambo> Jonta, http://shutter-project.org/
<Jonta> What more tools do you need? http://shutter-project.org/wp-content/uploads/shutter-drawingtool.png
<k_> Hey how can I set unprivledged LXC? Followed the tutorial checked my users subuid and subgid and it is in 100000-65536 range
<k_> followed the wiki
<k_> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/lxc.html
<k_> I'm on a desktop version tho
<k_> if that matters
<dman777> orgasmix: ext4
<dman777> mgedmin: wow...there is a /dev/sdb which I think it is it
<dman777> mgedmin: woe...it showing up now in fdisk -l. It's like I had to prime it
<dman777> mgedmin: why do think I had to do those steps to make it work like that?
<mgedmin> noidea, check dmesg?
<tomreyn> dman777: none of what was suggested you could do here would have made a change, it was all informational. so apparently the device did not get detected for a long time.
<MibixFox> is there a good way to back up my whole linux partition to an external drive so in the event of a failure I can just restore it from the backup drive?
<tomreyn> MibixFox: lvm snapshotting, dd (gddrescue), clonezilla
<tomreyn> file system backups are faster, though.
<dman777> tomreyn: true
<tomreyn> MibixFox: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<tomreyn> dman777: a common cause of erratic usb device behavior is insufficient power supply to cover all of the attached power drawing devices.
<tomreyn> and sometimes other devices attached to the usb just misbehave and break communication to the device you are actually interested in.
<MibixFox> tomreyn:  clonezilla can only do imaging outside of ubuntu i thought
<tomreyn> MibixFox: you didnt state "inside of ubuntu" (which i assume means "while the system to be backed up is running"?) as a requirement previously.
<MibixFox> ahh sorry
<MibixFox> i would like them to be scheduled while the system is running
<MibixFox> it looks like lvm might be able to?
<tomreyn> cloning partitions which contain mounted file systems will likely result in inconsistent backups. if those are journalling file systems this may or may not be too much of an issue. but it's not ideal.
<MibixFox> i mean in windows i could just do it with acronis very easily
<mgedmin> there are backup tools like dejadup but I'm sadly unfamiliar with them
<tomreyn> there is probably some commercial solution for linux which does it all for you, too. or you could build one yourself, but this requires understanding what the fallacies and pits are. i.e. research.
<leftyfb> MibixFox: clonezilla / https://github.com/rear/rear/
<MibixFox> leftyfb:  clonezilla cant do snapshots inside of ubuntu
<leftyfb> MibixFox: none of them do
<leftyfb> MibixFox: you want a filesystem that supports snapshots
<leftyfb> MibixFox: or just use rsync and build from scratch. It isn't that difficult
<leftyfb> MibixFox: Also containers
<qwebirc93162> heloo
<MibixFox> so basically no easy way of doing it while the server is live
<leftyfb> MibixFox: not unless you have a filesystem that supports snapshots or the "server" is running in a container, no
<MibixFox> i can switch ubuntu to run on a filesystem that supports snapshots?
<leftyfb> MibixFox: you can install ubuntu on a new filesystem. You're not switching the filesystem out from under a live OS
<qwebirc99992> Hi I'm verify the iso I downloaded and I need a bit of help understanding the output from gpg --verify SHA256SUMS . gpg SHA256SUMS, I'm getting 'BAD signature' for ID FBB75451 gpg and key ID EFE21092, any help would be appreciated
<leftyfb> MibixFox: the amount of effort you're putting into a raw image backup is pretty pointless given how easy it is to just start over, reinstall a list of packages and rsync over you're files/configs
<mgedmin> qwebirc99992: you need to tell gpg to use the ubuntu keyring
<mgedmin> qwebirc99992: https://github.com/mgedmin/ubuntu-images/blob/master/Makefile#L22
<MibixFox> wouldnt i have to redo all the groups/users/permissions too?
<MibixFox> i dunno as you can tell im a bit of a noob to all this
<qwebirc93162> Hello, please, I still learn about Kubuntu, I need to install some programs for examples : ifconfig, pstree and so on. Where find information about licences of this programs on ubuntu.com?
<tomreyn> MibixFox: those can be backed up in a tar archive.
<qwebirc99992> <mgedmin> thanks, this is the first time I've used ubuntu so I'm picking it up as I go along
<MibixFox> taken me weeks to get it to what i want and im just scared to do it all over again if it crashes heh
<MibixFox> ive seen my friend just run a script and it pretty much restores everything for him but im not quite on his level :p
<tomreyn> MibixFox: if you are worried about having to do it all again then you lack automatation or at least documentation.
<tomreyn> more practice will help, too ;)
<qwebirc93162> Hello, please, I still learn about Kubuntu, I need to install some programs for examples : ifconfig, pstree and so on. Where find information about licences of this programs on ubuntu.com?
<MibixFox> lack automation?
<MibixFox> should i have been setting up a script to do everything i did as i set it up?
<MibixFox> haha half the time i wasnt sure if it would work :p
<tomreyn> you can automate a full installation, that's not too difficult. and you can then reinstall the applications you had installed, and restore file system backups you made previously.
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<nacc> qwebirc93162: you can find that out by looking at the upstream source, or downloding the source package and looking in debian/copyright. Possibly the software center can tell you.
<memcorrupt> hello, I've got ubuntu 14 and firefox on it, but I can't stream videos inside Firefox, is there any package that I need to install? if yes, then what packages?
<oerheks> grep '^' /usr/share/doc/*/copyright > i-am-going-to-read-some-hours.txt
<LarsN> do any of y'all know if it's possible to take a single x11 window, encode it and stream it as a live H.264 stream over http/https?
<LarsN> use case would be an application running on a VM, that I'd like to be able to view the display output of that window, as a web page.
<tomreyn> MibixFox: see the link above. there are more, and (dpending on your needs quite likely better) options than partition imaging to backup your running system. just backing up all the non-standard files (plus the partition table and boot sector) can get you a fully restoable backup, consuming much less space than images do, and allowing for incremental backups.
<tomreyn> memcorrupt: what kind of videos can't you stream? by streaming, you probably mean segmented downloading and watching videos, not publishing videos?
<nacc> qwebirc93162: please don't pM
<qwebirc93162> Hello, please, I still learn about Kubuntu, I need to install some programs for examples : ifconfig, pstree and so on. Where find information about licences of this programs on ubuntu.com?
<LarsN> qwebirc93162: the apt command, coupled with search will help.  I believe there is a gui tool as well although I admit I've not used it.
<LarsN> qwebirc93162: example would be:  apt search ifconfig
<LarsN> licenses, is I guess a slightly different question,  sorry.  I overlooked that part of the request.
<hehsec> Ay
<oerheks> look in /usr/share/doc/<packagename>/copyright
<hehsec> For anyone here working with their firewall
<LarsN> hehsec: thanks, you beat me to it. :)
<hehsec> I just learned a new trick that UFW has for managing rules
<hehsec> Use ufw status numbered
<hehsec> Makes deleting rules so much nicer
<LarsN> ... Does anyone have any clever ideas for how to stream an application's output over http/https?
<oerheks> or check out launchpad, ifconfig would be part of nettools https://launchpad.net/net-tools
<Jonta> LarsN: What application?
<hehsec> oerheks: fight me.
<LarsN> Jonta: in my case it would be xastir.  Which would run as an x11 app on the gui.
<sruli> can i put source and destination ip in a iptables rule? "iptables -I FORWARD -i p4p4 -o ppp+ -s 192.168.1.15 ! -d xx.xx.xx.xx,xx.xx.xx.xx -j DROP" would this rule work to block all traffic from src excluding the dest ip? cant really find online...
<LarsN> Jonta: I don't care about being able to interact with it over http.  Just displaying the output.
<Jonta> How about just a videostream?
<LarsN> Jonta: that would be fine.  I'm
<LarsN> I've been failing to come up with a how and or tools to do so though.
<Jonta> Twitch.tv? YouTube? Facebook?
<LarsN> Jonta: ah, I guess that could be made to work.  I hadn't thought about that.  Thanks!
<Jonta> :)
<LarsN> Jonta: "live stream linux" actually got me a lot further than I had been
<Jonta> ^^ - Always great when solutions are much easier than imagined
<LarsN> Jonta: Looks like maybe vlc + flowplayer/jw player might get me there.
<coconut> Can i just use any type cat-cable on a lan?
<MibixFox> tomreyn:  i set deja dup to backup / weekly heh
<LarsN> Jonta: goal is to connect a 2m Transceiver to a vmware server.  Do RS-232 pass through to the vm from the physical host.  Xastir will receive APRS transmissions in my area, and plot the data on a map.
<MibixFox> at least ill have my databases and my docker containers
<MibixFox> and confs
<Jonta> coconut: Depends on requirements for distance, amongst other things
<LarsN> Jonta: I'd love to be able to view that map, in real time.  But not necessarily be connected to the VM. :)
<tomreyn> MibixFox: your databases and docker containers may well be in an inconsistent state unless you take extra precautions this way.
<LarsN> https://gallery.lnoldan.com/upload/2016/08/28/20160828144445-cc032788.png (screen grab from an early prototype with a very poor antenna.)
<MibixFox> lol they need something that does this automatically :p
<MibixFox> or you know raw snapshots ;)
<coconut> Jonta are combinations of patch and crossover cables at the same network legal?
<Jonta> Dunno
<hehsec> >docker
<hehsec> >not lxc
<nacc> coconut: i think you want a different channel
<hehsec> disgusting.
<nacc> !who | hehsec ?
<ubottu> hehsec ?: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hehsec> nacc: ...
<coconut> yes ok, i will...
<Jonta> coconut: ##networking
<Guest70083> hi
<Jonta> Hi
<Guest70083> hello every1
<Guest70083> this is my first time on irc with ubuntu newly installed , testing out it features
<Jonta> We can read what you're writing, Guest70083
<Guest70083> u know i have installed os just to chat
<Jonta> Well that wasn't necessary, but now you're here: Enjoy exploring the features. :)
<Guest70083> i thought i have install software , but its already installed.
<Guest70083> yahooo , i am gone mad happy.
<Guest70083> lol
<tomreyn> enjoy it then. over here, we only do support, though. so if you have a support question, you are welcome to ask. anything else should probably go elsewhere.
<Guest70083> ok sir.
<Guest70083> sorry for making disturbances.
<Jonta> That's okay. We were all newbies once
<Guest70083> i have an query , plz help
<SimonNL> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jonta> A query?
<Guest70083> apt-get not working in ubuntu mate , raspberry pi edition
<SimonNL> ^  use as link Guest70083
<Guest70083> plz solve
<Jonta> !textspeak
<Guest70083> what
<Jonta> What's your problem more specifically, and do stop using txtspk
<SimonNL> apt-get -h
<Guest70083> what is txtspk
<Jonta> Writing "u" instead of "you" etc.
<Guest70083> you know apt-get command line tool
<shiroininja> i smell a troll
<Guest70083> that is not working on ubuntu mate , raspberry pi version
<Jonta> What happens when you try?
<Guest70083> its says error in downloading
<Jonta> https://paste.ubuntu.com/ - put the full command and error messages there
<Guest70083> i am very new , plz do a favor , please find online do apt-get works on ubuntu mate raspberry pi edition
<Guest70083> ok
<Guest70083> brother , sorry i think i have now fixed , i updated the kernal
<Jonta> Nice
<Guest70083> it is now working , i think so
<Guest70083> yes , it worked , thank you guys.
<Guest70083> Jonta , do you use weechat
<Jonta> Why do you ask?
<Guest70083> Jonta , do you use weechat , a irc Software
<Jonta> Yes
<Guest70083> its a CUI IRC Software.
<Guest70083> nice , can you help me in that , brother ?
<Jonta> #weechat can help you
<Guest70083> ok brother
<Guest70083> thanks , and bye
<qwebirc22589> Heloo, I still learn Kubuntu, I have a question: where find on Ubuntu.com the licences of program which I want to install, for examples: ifconfig, pstree and so on. Maybe is prohibited to install some programs with sudo apt install xxx programs? Do you consult the licences of this programs before you install them with "sudo apt instal"? How do you do?
<Jonta> qwebirc22589: I don't
<Jonta> If I want to know a license, I google the software's name
<qwebirc22589> why? All these programs is free?
<DimeCadmium> https://www.ubuntu.com/licensing qwebirc22589
<Jonta> I'm confident that the package maintainers etc.have checked
<Guest70083> Jonta what is  #weechat :Cannot send to channe
<Fuchs> Guest70083: Fuchs #weechat q $~a sinisalo.freenode.net 1515782744  << the channel quiets unidentified users
<Jonta> You'll need to register with Freenode
<Guest70083> ok
<Guest70083> so i have to come with my registered id
<Jonta> !nickserv | Guest70083
<ubottu> Guest70083: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<DimeCadmium> anyone else have issues on 18.04 with your display setup being lost every time the monitors are blanked (i.e. when you lock the screen)? i have one monitor attached via HDMI (4k but running at 1080p) and one attached via DP-DVI adapter (1280x1024). when I come back after locking my screen, the DP-DVI monitor is fine but the HDMI monitor remains blank. if i turn off/on or unplug/plug back in the HDMI
<DimeCadmium> monitor, it comes back up but with a max res of 1280x800 until I reboot.
<nacc> DimeCadmium: sometimes; sometimes it works fine. Have you tried toggling the software state (e.g., on my thinkpad it's fn+f7)
<nacc> that seems to restore it each time
<DimeCadmium> no such thing on mine
<Jonta> Did it work in previous versions of Ubuntu?
<nacc> DimeCadmium: i suppose it's possibly to do it with xrandr
<DimeCadmium> i had an occasional similar issue in 17.10 but now its literally every time
<DimeCadmium> xrandr also reports 1280x800 to be the max
<Guest70083> Jonta did u saw my actual ip ?
<nacc> DimeCadmium: mine is still only occasional, but I also am not idle that often
<nacc> DimeCadmium: ah that's weird, seems like a probing/edid issue
<Guest70083> sorry , Did you saw my actual URL?
<Jonta> Don't think so
<Guest70083> Jonta , are you from Paris?
<DimeCadmium> nacc: yeah the next step is going to be grabbing another monitor to try with
<DimeCadmium> just odd that it works at first boot :)
<nacc> DimeCadmium: right, i think you'll want to scroll through the logs; did you make sure your system is fully up to date?
<nacc> DimeCadmium: is the system a laptop or desktop?
<DimeCadmium> yep, update && upgrade'd when it did it earlier today. desktop-ish (Intel NUC7i7BNH)
<DimeCadmium> https://bpaste.net/show/051521b22861 this is in journalctl several times.
<nacc> DimeCadmium: ok, so it sees the high resolution
<nacc> 3840x2160
<DimeCadmium> also, just realized - if I change the primary monitor back to the HDMI monitor (because it also forgets that setting), 1920x1080 shows up as an option, but if i select it and apply it flickers the monitors but doesn't change.
<DimeCadmium> ye indeed but even now the highest it lists is 1920x1080
<nacc> there is a way to reprobe, but i really don't recall, sorry
<urgodfather> hello i got a odd question. does ubuntu have a "factory reset" command?
<curlyears> **YOW**
<urgodfather> that will blow out all config mods, installed apps etc
<hggdh> urgodfather: no, there is none
<urgodfather> i figured, just thought id ask
<oerheks> you *could* make a fresh account, that would have basic settings of all apps
<leftyfb> oerheks: only apps that save their settings in your home directory
<leftyfb> as opposed to /opt or /etc/
<genii> Alternately, make a list of all installed packes, uninstall them with --purge option, then reinstall them
<genii> packes/packages
<genii> When you use --purge it wipes any config files in /etc or other system places
<genii> ( but not user specific ones in your home directory)
<urgodfather> genii i keep getting errors when i try to uninstall with purge
<leftyfb> genii: or so they say :)
<urgodfather> something isnt jiving right
<phoenix_firebrd> genii: purge doesnt remove user config files?
<nacc> urgodfather: pastebin?
<nacc> phoenix_firebrd: no, purge only removes the system config files
<nacc> phoenix_firebrd: as in the stuff apt/dpkg know about
<nacc> phoenix_firebrd: user config files are generated at runtime, in contrast often
<genii> phoenix_firebrd: It would have to have some way of knowing about the names of all the users on the system, etc
<Jonah_> Hello
<curlyears> leftyfb:   I did what you advised, I tried to do a clean install fromthe 18.04 DVD.  Problem is (no, this is not an ubuntu problem) the machine refuses to boot.   It swon't boot from a DVD that DOES boot on thi1s  l,aptop.  I t won't boolt from the aa.reADH JUNSGTA..ED VERSION O1 Hard disk , and it won't boot from a bootable USB thumb I crerated(and yes, gthe nogteboook will. boot from the USB thumb.
<phoenix_firebrd> nacc: so if some how a corrupt config file in /home/<user>/ for kate that causes it to crash on startup, then purging the kate package wont delete the config?
<urgodfather> https://pastebin.com/UNPPgj82
<Jonah_> Knock Knoc
<leftyfb> curlyears: try that again in English
<Guest70083> Jonah
<nacc> phoenix_firebrd: correct
<phoenix_firebrd> nacc: o_O
<nacc> phoenix_firebrd: if you want to test if it's a user config issue, create a dummy user
<Jonah_> Knock Knock
<nacc> Jonah_: please stop that.
<urgodfather> who's there
<Jonah_> Mom
<Guest70083> Who's there?
<nacc> urgodfather: you as well.
<urgodfather> sorry
<Jonah_> Yes lol
<urgodfather> nacc
<Guest70083> ohh welcome back!
<Jonah_> Bye!
<Jonah_> lol
<nacc> urgodfather: that won't be the output that matters, the output from purge
<Guest70083> nope.
<urgodfather> nacc im reverting snapshot now
<phoenix_firebrd> nacc: ya i know
<nacc> urgodfather: i mean it does matter, but it doesn't show the error itself
<Jonah_> hello
<Guest70083> So how many for today evidenced yoga, today.
<nacc> Guest70083: this is the ubuntu support channel. Do you have an ubuntu suport question?
<Guest70083> I mean yoga Day
<nacc> Guest70083: please use #ubuntu-offtopic, if not
<Guest70083> nope.
<Guest70083> ok
<oerheks> Guest70083, keep this channel clear for ubuntu support, thanks
<Guest70083> I understand
<phoenix_firebrd> I am getting abuse from someone by pm, should I call the ops?
<nacc> phoenix_firebrd: i'm notifying
<Guest70083> sorry for disturbances
<nacc> phoenix_firebrd: it's a repeat offender
<genii> phoenix_firebrd: When this happens please report it in #ubuntu-ops channel
<curlyears> leftyfb:  the damned machine keep;s dropping me into a screeen which lists a bunch of "blocks," including my storage devices.
<phoenix_firebrd> nacc: oh
<leftyfb> curlyears: what?
<phoenix_firebrd> genii: ok
<hggdh> /grep Howardz
<Jonta> curlyears: "aa.reADH JUNGSTA..ED VERSION 01 Hard disk"?
<urgodfather> hggdh he's gone now
<curlyears> leftyfb: was I unclear in some way?
<Jonta> Woops scrollback
<hggdh> yep
<leftyfb> curlyears: you are always unclear. Your first post today was in no way English and your last post has no context.
<urgodfather> i guess his feeling got hurt when he pm'd me talking trash for no reason
<curlyears> oh.  Soeey. an exhisting installed HD
<urgodfather> any op's in here
<leftyfb> curlyears: Step #1, get your machine to boot to some Ubuntu installer. Step #2, install Ubuntu. If you cannot get past step #1, try reading the documentation for your hardware or try #hardware.
<hggdh> urgodfather: if you need ops, please go to #ubuntu-ops
<Jonah_> hi
<nacc> Jonah_: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Jonah_> how do you disconnect
<nacc> Jonah_: from what?
<Jonta> /disconnect
<oerheks> we don't disconnect.
<Jonah_> thx jonta
<curlyears> lefty:  except for tbe sequence referring to the "previously installed hard drive,, it wAS IMMENENTLY READABLE AND DECIDEDLY IN eNGLISH.  stop exagerating the "intenskty" of my errors.   I see you making errors every day
<Jonah_> hi
<nacc> Jonah_: again, do you have an ubuntu support topic?
<leftyfb> curlyears: sorry. I told you before, I will only respond to you asking questions in clear English.
<leftyfb> curlyears: if you have a support question, feel free to take your time in typing it out to make sure there aren't multiple typos and words that do not exist in the English dictionary.
<Jonah_> hi
<leftyfb> Jonta: you've been told multiple times. This is a support channel. Please stop posting random banter.
<Jonta> curlyears: I understand having neuropathy and problems typing, but you are dealing with people volunteering their time. Could you perhaps have someone help you with that part of it? Or look over what you type before sending? It's also a bit discouraging when questions we ask go unanswered
<qwebirc22589> Heloo, I still learn Kubuntu, I have a question: where find on Ubuntu.com the licences of program which I want to install, for examples: ifconfig, pstree and so on. Maybe is prohibited to install some programs with sudo apt install xxx programs? Do you consult the licences of this programs before you install them with "sudo apt instal"? How do you do? With google search is at your own risk.
<curlyears> leftyfb: n you cN BE VY HELPFUL,.JUT *GEEZE* you can be a real bitch, you know.  Do you demand your money back when you discover a  misspelling in a published book?  Get the hell off it, dewd.  I *AM* trying to improve my typing, and I *AM* improving considerably
<Jonta> !repeat | qwebirc22589
<ubottu> qwebirc22589: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<Jonta> !swearing | curlyears
<ubottu> curlyears: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<oerheks> qwebirc22589, you have been answered many times
<ikonia> curlyears: calm down if possible please, I undersand it must be frustrating if you have language problems when typing
<ikonia> curlyears: just take your time, better to send out a good clear message with a bit of time / thought than rush and get no useful response back
<curlyears> Jonta:  I am alone here.   KI do trty to remember to edit my ikn;uy, as well as to remember tag my comments.  Sometimes, especiALLY WNHEN ki GET ANXIOUS OR AM FEELING PILED UPON,, i  FORGET.
<ikonia> curlyears: no-one will pressure you for time, just say "I'll answer you clearly as soon as possible"
<urgodfather> once this snapshot is restored, i will try to purge again. which log would you like for me to get?
<Jonta> !cookie | ikonia
<ubottu> ikonia: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<curlyears> ikonia:   no one will pressure me for time?   Example;  yesdterday, I was busily cofrrecting the mistakes in a long, complex posgt,and leftyfb asked me several times if I wdere ignoring him.
<hggdh> curlyears: just take your time
<ikonia> curlyears: ok, so just say "I'm just typing, I'll get to you as quickly as possible"
<ikonia> curlyears: that way they know you have seen their help and will respond as best possible
<hggdh> yes, better
<ikonia> curlyears: have that as a cut and paste if you need it
<ikonia> (or write something pre-prepared)
<curlyears> i found this to be very srong "prressure"ikonia:  how can I say "I'm typing" if I am in the middle of edjtting a post for typos?
<Jonta> Arrow-key down, type "I'm typing", hit enter, arrow-key up twice, continue typing
<ikonia> curlyears: then either ignore it, or thank him for his help offer but decline
<ikonia> curlyears: or say in advice, thanks for the help, I may be a bit slow in responding as I'm not a quick worker
<urgodfather> nacc did you see my last comment?
<ikonia> lots of options, doesn't have to be a problem
<urgodfather> ikonia may i pm for a sec?
<urgodfather> not for help
<ikonia> urgodfather: ok
<leftyfb> curlyears: yesterday I gave you a suggestion (of which you have still yet to confirm or deny). 35 minutes later you responded that you weren't ignoring me and that you were busy removing your media card reader which you never told anyone you were doing or that it was internal and took longer than simply unplugging a usb cable.
<curlyears> hggdh:  yes,, you are quite correct.  I am underf a log of tension,  as this destop has been essentaly non-functional  fvpr pvefry 5 weeks, ever since I tried to upgrade it to 18.04.   I am EXTREMELY frustraed,
<leftyfb> curlyears: did you check the BIOS for secure boot/fastboot/UEFI settings like I told you?
<qwebirc17767> hey everyone
<Jonta> Hi
<EriC^^> hey qwebirc17767
<qwebirc17767> now i want to install Ubuntu 18.04 LTS on an Intel i3 x64, but when i download ubuntu, it automatically downloads the amd64 version, im intel53
<qwebirc17767> intel64*
<leftyfb> qwebirc17767: it's the same thing. It will work just fine
<qwebirc17767> one more question
<qwebirc17767> will be i3 M370, 3GBs of ram, Intel HD graphics, snappy for ubuntu?
<EriC^^> it'll run fine
<EriC^^> ram is kinda low but depends on what you want to do with it
<qwebirc17767> does it slow down with time like windows?
<leftyfb> qwebirc17767: won't know till you try it
<EriC^^> qwebirc17767: ive not noticed that with my ubuntu
<qwebirc17767> alright, thx
<Jonta> qwebirc17767: DE/wm likely matters more than your distro
<metrum> Hi! I want to set up an email account for my desktop client. I tried Geary and Evolution, but both of them cannot connect to my Gmail account. How Can I solve this?
<Jonta> metrum: Any error messages?
<leftyfb> metrum: Configure them with the correct settings/credentials
<Jonta> Do you have a specific client you want to try?
<curlyears> and all this hassle about minor typos is B*******T.  sure, if I am ACTUAL LY mangling my post  into unreadability, I should be held accountable.  But all this  hassle over minor typing errors is damned irritating.  (and yes, I am getting slower and slower, as I become increasingly incensed, my typing is being severely affected towRD THE
<metrum> leftyfb: Evolution says HTTP error: Unauthorized
<leftyfb> metrum: incorrect credentials
<curlyears> toward the negative.
<leftyfb> curlyears: did you check the BIOS for secure boot/fastboot/UEFI settings like I told you?
<metrum> same at geary.. both of them says wrong username or pwd but they are correct, so its not a mistype
<leftyfb> metrum: it is 100% a problem your settings/credentials. What email provider?
<oerheks> maybe you need to authorize a client in gmail settings > connected apps
<metrum> Gmail
<leftyfb> metrum: did you enable POP/IMAP in your gmail settings?
<metrum> POP is disabled, IMAP is enabled
<leftyfb> um
<leftyfb> hm, ok. They split it out now apparently
<urgodfather> ok here is a pastebin of the purge https://pastebin.com/zE7vmQd6
<curlyears> leftyfb: Once again,  Yes, I did.  *AND* I have disabled as many boot devices other than the DVD that I am allowed to  and i hardware chevks on both RAM and the HDD (bubilt in tests in my BIOS)
<leftyfb> curlyears: Is "Secure Boot" Enabled or Disabled?
<urgodfather> if you want more logs i will pull them
<leftyfb> metrum: what do you have as your server for gmail in your email settings?
<curlyears> leftyfb: m  *DISAQBLED,', as  it has been for 2 years.  I couldn't have been booting and runnin g 16.04 if it were not
<leftyfb> curlyears: incorrect. Do you have UEFI enabled or disabled? Maybe set to Legacy?
<leftyfb> metrum: https://support.google.com/cloudidentity/answer/6260879?hl=en
<leftyfb> metrum: actually, that's not it. Right setting, wrong place to set it. Hold on
<curlyears> leftyfb:  enab,ed, as  it has been for thre pasxt two years.  Again, I coudn't b oot wiythit disabled'
<leftyfb> curlyears: also incorrect. But thank you for answering
<cipta_gelar> hi broo,
<leftyfb> curlyears: So at this point, you need to boot a CD/DVD/USB with the Ubuntu 18.04 installer. Can you do that?
<curlyears> I am talking about physically failing to boot, not somde "theory" I picked up off the intrrnet
<leftyfb> metrum: https://myaccount.google.com/security?utm_source=OGB&utm_medium=act#connectedapps
<cipta_gelar> ok bosss, i undertand
<leftyfb> curlyears: So the answer is no, you cannot "physically" boot to external devices. That is your #1 goal at this point. You should read the documentation for your hardware or seek help in #hardware. Once you do that and have Ubuntu installed, feel free to continue to seek support here.
<curlyears> leftyfb:   I try always to frespond..  Since you require absolute perfection in  mytyped responses, I am ovften delayed considerably by tHe ;poj tless editing that you  AREforcing upon m/e
<metrum> leftyfb: nothing shows other than Thunderbird which I also tried to set up a month ago. But now I enabled the option that allows less secure apps to connect for gmail, and now Geary works.
<leftyfb> curlyears: I have never forced you to type at any speed. I have in fact told you multiple times to take your time to type out in clear English and to not press enter to post until after you have read over what you have typed and fixed any issues
<metrum> I also turned it on afternoon, but it seems that wasnt very effective. Now its on.
<cipta_gelar> why install tor browser in ubuntu, quite difficult
<leftyfb> cipta_gelar: contact tor for support with tor and it's browser
<metrum> cipta_gelar: with Tor, you can set the exit node, so you can freely choose IP from all over the world
<cipta_gelar> ok thank
<curlyears> yikes.   I don't know whatt key sequences I am typing that ird, as jsauses that.  Various "useful tools" will pop u;p on my scfreen, or I will find myself closed out of thunderbird
<nokiomanz> Hi all, is it possible to see what the ubuntu installer does? I am trying to find where the file /etc/netplan/01-network-manager-all.yaml gets created.
<curlyears> also, the cursor n this laptop is WAY too small, and I keep "losing" ijt on the screen.   And sometimes,, the cursor fades ,llyou top being  virtua
<curlyears> Damned Keyboard
<curlyears> it doesn't help any that this laptop keyboard is small and crampt
<no_gravity> Hello! How do I know if my CPUs are running at full speed or if the lowered the clockrate because they are getting to hot? Does 'top' tell me something about it?
<leftyfb> no_gravity: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<no_gravity> leftyfb: Let me see... it shows me something about 8 CPUs. Those are my 8 cores I guess.
<syb0rg> specifically cpu MHz in the output of that command, no_gravity
<syb0rg> you can see the frequency of each core there
<no_gravity> syb0rg: It says 1599.992 for all of them.
<syb0rg> and what speed is your proc "supposed" to run it?
<syb0rg> that information means little on its own
<curlyears> 1.6 GHz
<no_gravity> There is a line 'model name' : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz
<no_gravity> Does that mean they should run at 3.4 GHz?
<syb0rg> so your CPU is running well below that speed, but it is not necessarily throttling
<syb0rg> it might be power saving because there is no load
<no_gravity> There is load. I have 2 browsers rendering something.
<syb0rg> try running something processor intensive and see if it spike up to 34oo MHz
<syb0rg> *3400
<no_gravity> top tells me 2 cpus are running at 100%.
<leftyfb> no_gravity: while true; do cat /proc/cpuinfo |egrep -i "processor|mhz" ; sleep 1 ; clear;done
<syb0rg> that does sound like throttling to me
<no_gravity> leftyfb: Shows 1599.992 for all of the 8 cpus.
<syb0rg> wait, I thought you said 2 CPUs
<syb0rg> okay, back to what I said about running a heavy load and seeing what happens
<freezer_> is Linux better than Windows?
<no_gravity> syb0rg: 2 CPUs are at 100% in 'top'.
<leftyfb> no_gravity: It should not show 1 number for clock speed. It should change.
<leftyfb> freezer_: that is not an appropriate question here. Take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<no_gravity> syb0rg: It is running heavy load on 2 CPUs.
<syb0rg> understood
<freezer_> leftyfb, you no fun
<no_gravity> How do I get it to up the CPUs to 3.4GHz?
<curlyears> freezer_   Many linux users believe so very fervently.
<Jonta> `yes`, iirc
<syb0rg> first try running leftyb's command and increasing the load
<oerheks> freezer_, no flamewar here, thanks
<curlyears> oerheks:   I didn't see anythhing even approac hing a "flame wat"
<curlyears> oin fact, I vdery deliberately made a very neutral statement, rather than express MY opinio n, which could have triggefred a fla,de war
<syb0rg> curlyears, this is an english speaking channel
<no_gravity> syb0rg: I did with no load and with high load. Always 1.6GHz. Maybe my machine is turning 1 real CPU into 2 virtual ones?
<curlyears> in the meantime, my desktop is stilll ;sittting there like a pile of rusty junk.
<oerheks> curlyears, yeah sure
<syb0rg> it probably is if you have a newer, decent CPU no_gravity, but that would not change the frequency it shows
<curlyears> oerheks;   may I /msg you?>'
<no_gravity> I wonder how to get my full 3.4GHz.
<syb0rg> no_gravity, is this a laptop? Does it behave the same when plugged in?
<leftyfb> curlyears: You issue is not currently Ubuntu related. Please seek support from the manufacturer of your hardware or try in #hardware (3rd time I've suggested)
<no_gravity> syb0rg: It's a desktop machine.
<curlyears> leftyfb:   Thanks,  I gjuess I eas so focussed on complaining about bein g ;picked jupoon that I didn't see hyour  commengt to that edffect.  Sorry'
<curlyears> picked upon
<natriumarm> no_gravity: turbo speed should be even 3.90 GHz
<syb0rg> ok no_gravity, try installing cpufrequtils
<Guest70083> hi
<Guest70083> any good app on linux
<syb0rg> then run cpufreq-info
<curlyears> if I am not mistaken, there are no 3.9GHz based notebooks.  They would obliterate any battery pack light enough to carry
<no_gravity> syb0rg: That gives me this: https://pastebin.com/raw/thHaE7Yf
<curlyears> anyway, apologies for any angst caused, thank you very much for the help you guys offered.  much appreciated.
<syb0rg> so no_gravity, it does say that your CPU frequency is set to run between 1,6 and 3.9 GHz depending on load
<syb0rg> what were you using as a heavy load earlier?
<no_gravity> syb0rg: A rendering software that runs in the browser.
<Jonta> no_gravity: Tried `yes`?
<no_gravity> Jonta: What's that?
<Jonta> Program
<Jonta> CLI
<syb0rg> no_gravity, let's install a cpu benchmarking utility and see what happens when you run it
<oerheks> no_gravity, why too hot, it can run up to 105'C https://ark.intel.com/products/65719/Intel-Core-i7-3770-Processor-8M-Cache-up-to-3_90-GHz
<syb0rg> try sysbench
<no_gravity> Jonta: The one that spits out 'y'?
<Jonta> Yes
<syb0rg> and have leftyfb's earlier command on when you run it
<no_gravity> syb0rg: Why would that change anything?
<syb0rg> because it might give a heavier load than you were experiencing before, no_gravity
<curlyears> again, thanks,  I'll leave you in peace.
<syb0rg> I don't know what software your browser was running or how intensive it is
<syb0rg> I do also see  you are using the powersave governor, which by the name I assume tends toward lower frequencies
<no_gravity> syb0rg: I ran the browser task in two browsers and it maxxed out two CPUs.
<syb0rg> no_gravity, you have more than two CPUs.
<no_gravity> syb0rg: How do you change that governor?
<syb0rg> checkin' on that, I've never had to
<urgodfather> will someone point me in the right direction to find out why this purge fails. TIA https://pastebin.com/zE7vmQd6
<leftyfb> urgodfather: sudo killall unifi && sudo apt purge unifi
<syb0rg> I did just come across some info saying that Ubuntu will switch governors on the fly depending on load, so the powersave governor probably isn't an issue anyway
<urgodfather> leftyfb no proccess unifi
<leftyfb> urgodfather: got an output of the commands I just gave you? Also ps -ef |grep unifi
<leftyfb> ah
<urgodfather> unifi: no process found
<urgodfather> thats it
<leftyfb> urgodfather: the command I gave you had the purge at the end as well
<leftyfb> that should give you an output as well
<urgodfather> it appears it didnt do anything
<leftyfb> urgodfather: sudo killall unifi && sudo killall java && sudo apt purge unifi
<urgodfather> unifi: no process found
<urgodfather> thats all i get
<leftyfb> no
<leftyfb> pastebin please
<leftyfb> the whole command and output
<syb0rg> ok no_gravity, you can try this command. I am not sure if it is persistent, but you can run it and see what happens: sudo cpufreq-set -g performance
<natriumarm> leftyfb: "unifi: no process found" -> false
<syb0rg> In fact no_gravity can you give the output of: sudo cpufreq-set -g performance && cpufreq-info
<no_gravity> syb0rg: Still 1.6GHz under load.
<leftyfb> natriumarm: ?
<niook> i got no problem with ubuntu
<no_gravity> syb0rg: syb0rg It's the same as I pasted it. Nothing changed by cpufreq-set -g performance.
<natriumarm> leftyfb: && won't run the next command if the previous one returned false
<leftyfb> ugh, you're right
<niook> 0 gravity
<leftyfb> urgodfather: sudo killall unifi ; sudo killall java ; sudo apt purge unifi
<niook> sudo kill ubuntu
<no_gravity> syb0rg: Strange that cpufreq-info still talks about 'The governor "powersave"'.
<urgodfather> https://pastebin.com/VTbJWLc6
<rud0lf> sudo murder nm-applet
<niook> sudo purge *.deb
<syb0rg> no_gravity, did you run the two commands chained with &&?
<leftyfb> urgodfather: sudo killall unifi ; sudo killall java ; sudo apt purge unifi
<syb0rg> I suspect ubuntu might quickly revert the governor to its normal settings
<niook> yea do this sudo purge *.deb
<syb0rg> but with the && we might be able to see if it temporarily switched since the commands run one after another with little delay
<no_gravity> syb0rg: "powersave" even when chaining.
<leftyfb> niook: can we help you with something?
<syb0rg> Hmm, Ubuntu is not playing nice.
<coconut> Is there any easy command to check whether files in two separate folders are a match?
<Jonta> coconut: diff
<syb0rg> coconut, if they are both text files diff
<leftyfb> coconut: diff /path/to/file1 /path/to/file2
<syb0rg> otherwise shas256sum both
<syb0rg> *sha256sum
<syb0rg> if they output the same sum they are identical
<niook> leftyfb cool
<urgodfather> rut row, that cleared my screen and then all i have is rsi@ubuntu-rsi-controller:~$ sudo killall unifi ; sudo killall java ; sudo apt pE: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<niook> sudo help
<leftyfb> urgodfather: type reset and try it again
<coconut> Jonta, syb0rg, leftyfb, files are no txt files
<syb0rg> no_gravity, what version of ubuntu are you on?
<leftyfb> coconut: it will work
<urgodfather> same
<leftyfb> niook: this is a support channel. Please stop posting useless banter
<syb0rg> coconut, then like I said, sha256sum. Or apparently diff will work anyway according to these guys =P
<coconut> ok, i will read on diff. thanks!
<niook> leftyfb sudo df
<syb0rg> no_gravity, I still think it was worth trying a benchmark program. That will stress your CPU to its max and then we will know for sure if Ubuntu is limiting your CPU to what it thinks is correct given the load, or really refuses to run it at full speed.
<urgodfather> leftyfb same output again
<leftyfb> niook: trolling is offtopic. Feel free to go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<urgodfather> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ioria> urgodfather, for what ?
<niook> leftyfb sudo gedit /etc/sources.lst
<leftyfb> urgodfather: sudo journalctl -xeu unifi
<leftyfb> niook: please leave
<urgodfather> for the purge
<ioria> urgodfather, of what ?
<urgodfather> i dont have journalctl
<urgodfather> unifi
<ioria> ah
<ioria> urgodfather, remove for good,are you sure  ? if so,    sudo rm -rf /usr/lib/unifi/data  /usr/lib/unifi/logs   && sudo apt-get purge unifi
<leftyfb> urgodfather: what version of ubuntu?
<urgodfather> 14.04
<niook> leftyfb sudo uname -a
<urgodfather> ioria for good is fine. i have a backup
<leftyfb> !op | niook
<ubottu> niook: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<ioria> urgodfather,  sudo rm -rf /usr/lib/unifi/data  /usr/lib/unifi/logs   && sudo apt-get purge unifi
<urgodfather> im trying to clean it out and upgrade and fresh install
<drasica> hi all, I'm getting this error with a fresh ubuntu 14.04 install: "Gave up waiting for root device....ALERT! /dev/sda1 does not exist."
<leftyfb> urgodfather: Does this machine have any purpose beyond running Unifi?
<leftyfb> drasica: why are you installing 14.04?
<urgodfather> none
<urgodfather> sole purpose
<drasica> we have a research project tht requires 14.04
<leftyfb> urgodfather: ok, then why not reinstall Ubuntu with something a bit more modern and without any of these issues? Take you 15 minutes. You've been at it for hours now.
<urgodfather> ioria https://pastebin.com/jDv4QU8K
<urgodfather> leftyfb i want to!!! thats the thing, i dont have admin to the DO account so i cant blast it
<niook> leftyfb sudo apt-get install gufw.deb
<syb0rg> drasica, you are probably gonna need to boot to a live USB to fix this (easily, anyway), can you do that?
<drasica> I am booted in
<leftyfb> urgodfather: DO account?
<syb0rg> cool, what does lsblk say
<syb0rg> and also cat /etc/fstab
<urgodfather> digital ocean
<urgodfather> sorry
<syb0rg> actually rather than lsblk, give me lsblk --output NAME,UUID
<syb0rg> ^ drasica
<urgodfather> to make things better the "admin" is the one who caused this mess
<drasica> sure, just a sec
<minnesnota1> I installed Ubuntu 18.04 last night and my desktop orientation (3 monitor setup) and the application windows didn't open up at the size or location I last used them. Additionally, my login screen will occassionally appear on a different monitor other than the one I have set as my Primary. Can anyone help me out with this?
<urgodfather> i was instructed to fix it one more time and get my departments stuff off and on my own server
<niook> leftyfb sudo apt-get install  rubyonrails
<ioria> urgodfather,  can you paste the output ? dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq --dry-run unifi
<drasica> syb0rg: it has sda and 3 partitions, sdb (the liveusb) with 1 partition, sr0 and loop0
<drasica> no uuids
<syb0rg> so an MBR install then? Ick. =P
<urgodfather> https://pastebin.com/jDv4QU8K
<syb0rg> can you mount /dev/sda1? (sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt)
<urgodfather> thats not the newest
<leftyfb> urgodfather: does anything show up with:   ps -ef grep unifi
<niook> drasica try fdisk -l
<drasica> niook:  that has nothing
<ioria> urgodfather,   this:    dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq --dry-run unifi
<drasica> the fstab has overlay, tempfs and /dev/sda5 (swap)
<urgodfather> ioria here is the newest and leftyfb i will find out about ps
<syb0rg> drasica, actual output, please
<syb0rg> use pastebin or the like
<XLV> anyone ever tried installing ubuntu 18.04 32bit on an atom 270 gm915 chipset netbook? it halts here on the ubuntu loading screen .. i have issued the gfxpayload=test kernel boot parameter
<drasica> hang on I have to get an ethernet cable for the laptop
<urgodfather> leftyfb syntax error
<leftyfb> ughi
<leftyfb> doing too many things at once
<leftyfb> urgodfather: does anything show up with:   ps -ef | grep unifi
<ioria> urgodfather,  sy, i don't see the output of my cmd
<syb0rg> fyi drasica, not sure if you know, but to copy from your terminal emulator use ctrl+shift+c and to paste to it ctl+shift+v
<urgodfather> leftyfb your's give syntax error
<XLV> specifically its a lenovo s10-2
<niook> leftyfb sudo shutoff
<drasica> syb0rg: iird ubuntu channel requires auth'd users
<leftyfb> ikonia: ?
<leftyfb> urgodfather: pastebin please
<drasica> I'm only auth'd on a separate machine
<urgodfather> ioria https://pastebin.com/Ju8xxvqq is from the dry run
<XLV> anyone got any thoughts on other kernel boot parameters that could help? none ( other than gfxpayload=test in 17.10 ) was needed before
<syb0rg> drasica, I don't believe it does actually
<ioria> urgodfather,  maybe with sudo ...
<syb0rg> you can try from the webchat and see what happens
<drasica> syb0rg: oh, ok I'll check it out
<urgodfather> sudo dpkg or ps?
<RearchSesults> how should i partition my hdd's for a home server on which i will run regular old Ubuntu?
<ioria> urgodfather, dpkg
<RearchSesults> i have been told /tmp is mandatory, and /usr and /home are good too
<urgodfather> ioria same warning
<leftyfb> RearchSesults: you don't need to set any partitioning. Just do the guided install.
<syb0rg> none of those are mandatory at all, you can have for UEFI as little as an ESP partition and a root partition and for MBR just a root partition RearchSesults
<urgodfather> ioria permission denied error not present with sudo
<syb0rg> and if you aren't picky and will use the whole disk, yeah, just do guided
<leftyfb> urgodfather: can you pastebin the output of   ps -ef | grep unifi
<syb0rg> also I like your nick RearchSesults =P
<urgodfather> leftyfb  that only gives a syntax error
<syb0rg> although for a moment I thought I was having a stroke
<RearchSesults> ty
<RearchSesults> ty syborg
<urgodfather> i lied
<drasica_> syb0rg: fstab https://bpaste.net/show/ef12e220965e
<urgodfather> noticed the difference
<urgodfather> rsi       3335  2524  0 19:41 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto unifi
<RearchSesults> So if I were to partition however and giving seperate partitions to /tmp i heard increases stability preventing crashes when the server is "full"
<leftyfb> urgodfather: can you pastebin the output of   ps -ef | grep unifi
<leftyfb> RearchSesults: it does not
<RearchSesults> I have been told that /usr makes sense if you have a lot of users, but on this one i think it is only gonna be me and my gf
<RearchSesults> for now
<syb0rg> well drasica, there is indeed no entry there for your root partition. I'm not sure why your boot process complained about no /dev/sda1 when it was not even referenced though
<leftyfb> RearchSesults: again, you do not need any particular partitioning scheme
<syb0rg> so is /dev/sda1 your root partition drasica_?
<RearchSesults> how do i work in a samba share?
<urgodfather> leftyfb https://pastebin.com/1bGbFue1
<drasica> yes, but this is the fstab of the liveusb, is it not?
<syb0rg> if you aren't sure we can find out easily enough
<leftyfb> RearchSesults: so we're onto another completely different support question now?
<RearchSesults> can i just format a partition in ntfs or what would you do?
<syb0rg> heh, I should have specified
<ioria> urgodfather, i don't think it's running ...
<syb0rg> I meant your actual fstab drasica, that is my bad
<drasica> sure, lemme mount the drive
<leftyfb> RearchSesults: your filesystem does not need to be NTFS in order to share files to Windows users over samba
<syb0rg> oops =P
<RearchSesults> leftyfb well the other one has been answered several times "you dont need a partitioning scheme"
<RearchSesults> :) leftyfb
<urgodfather> ioria did you see that last pastebin for leftyfb ?
<ioria> urgodfather,   sudo    dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq  unifi
<leftyfb> urgodfather: ok, that's not a syntax error. There's just nothing running. (btw, please include the command in all future pastebins)
<urgodfather> will do
<drasica_> syb0rg: fstab on /dev/sda1 https://bpaste.net/show/da8f6e8eaa90
<urgodfather> ioria same warning as before
<drasica_> it's a little weird looking?
<RearchSesults> leftyfb so can a samba share be ext4 journaling mode?
<leftyfb> ioria: time to modify info files?
<leftyfb> RearchSesults: yes
<RearchSesults> leftyfb what would you partition it as?
<ioria> leftyfb, honestly, i don't know
<urgodfather> leftyfb ioria would you prefer me to pastebin even when its one line output and/or same result?
<drasica_> it has /dev/sda1 mentioned in a comment, but just UUID in the actual fstab lines
<syb0rg> not weird looking, drasica_, but I wish we could verify the UUID is correct. Annoying that lsblk did not show it
<leftyfb> RearchSesults: I would use the guided partitioning like I told you
<syb0rg> yeah I noticed that drasica_
<drasica_> syb0rg: the uuid is correct
<ioria> urgodfather,   but dpkg reports still installed ?
<urgodfather> ioria correct
<ioria> urgodfather,  dpkg -l | grep unifi
<leftyfb> urgodfather: yes, with the command
<RearchSesults> leftyfb while you are in chat: if i want to have a second copy of all files and also of a number of client systems...tablets, laptops, android-phones, desktop-pc, and the server itself backed up
<drasica_> I went to /dev/drive-by-uuid or something like that earlier to verify
<RearchSesults> how would you go abotu it? rsync?
<drasica_> (forgetting the exact path, closed the webtab)
<syb0rg> ok drasica_
<leftyfb> RearchSesults: personally, yes
<urgodfather> https://pastebin.com/vHeind5v
<syb0rg> I guess you can try regenerating your mkinitrafs, but since this is a fresh install it seems unlikely that got messed up
<urgodfather> sorry ioria https://pastebin.com/vHeind5v
<RearchSesults> leftyfb and my gf's macbook can just be rsynced to the samba share of my ubunti server?
<syb0rg> initramfs rather
<RearchSesults> my laptops and dekstops etc all run ubuntu so there is no problem there...
<ioria> urgodfather,  looks correctly removed
<leftyfb> RearchSesults: if you mean, using the mac to run rsync to your server, yes
<RearchSesults> lefty oh ok but i cant do it server side.. i see....
<leftyfb> ioria: not if he's still getting the error
<ioria> i see
<RearchSesults> leftyfb thanks for your kindly helping!
<urgodfather> ioria then why do i still get this error Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code when i try purge
<leftyfb> RearchSesults: if you're running rsync from the server hosting the samba share, the samba share doesn't matter. The directory is local
<RearchSesults> leftyfb would it make sense to have back ups on a seperate partition?
<ioria> urgodfather, sudo dpkg -P unifi
<syb0rg> so drasica_ when you say fresh install, did you mean you saw this error on your first time ever booting? Or did it successfully boot at some point before this?
<RearchSesults> Just so if i mess with the system it wont ruin the rest of it?
<leftyfb> urgodfather: mkdir ~/tmp-files && sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/unifi* ~/tmp-files/ ; sudo apt-get remove --purge unifi
<leftyfb> Researcher-: sure. Though personally I use external drives
<leftyfb> oops
<drasica_> syb0rg: there was an existig 14.04 installation I didn't install
<leftyfb> urgodfather: wait
<drasica_> it was a disaster
<leftyfb> urgodfather: mkdir ~/tmp-files && sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/info/unifi* ~/tmp-files/ ; sudo apt-get remove --purge unifi
<drasica_> so I made a liveusb and reinstalled it
<syb0rg> lol, ok. So this particular install has never successfully booted though?
<drasica_> syb0rg: correct
<urgodfather> https://pastebin.com/kwDcc0Ku
<drasica_> after the my attempts to install it has not booted...
<urgodfather> leftyfb https://pastebin.com/kwDcc0Ku
<syb0rg> how old is this machine, drasica_?
<coconut> When copying a large amount of files with "cp -va /path/from /path/to". Is there any way for an % bar?
<leftyfb> urgodfather: sudo rm -rf /etc/init.d/unifi* ; sudo apt-get remove --purge unifi
<leftyfb> coconut: rsync
<leftyfb> coconut: gcp
<drasica_> syb0rg:  pretty old ummm not sure how to tell for sure
<syb0rg> if it is kinda an old machine, maybe it would be happier with an install in MBR mode?
<drasica_> syb0rg: yes, is there a menu option for that?
<oerheks> pv instead oc cp https://askubuntu.com/questions/17275/how-to-show-the-transfer-progress-and-speed-when-copying-files-with-cp/17279
<urgodfather> leftyfb https://pastebin.com/930Mtnse
<oerheks> cp*
<syb0rg> the way to be sure is to go in the BIOS and change the settings to boot in BIOS mode, if possible
<leftyfb> urgodfather: it's going to be quicker, easier and cleaner to just reinstall ubuntu
<urgodfather> leftyfb ioria ty for assisting, i need to step away for a few mins
<coconut> leftyfb: rsync i will read on, but what is gcp?
<leftyfb> coconut: apt-cache show gcp
<drasica_> syb0rg: I thinkl it is booting in bios mode?
<drasica_> it's not uefi
<urgodfather> leftyfb i agree, i dont have access to the management portal in digital ocean. only the "admin" who just so happens to be the same that jacked up this install does....
<syb0rg> but there are UUIDs in your fstab, which is a GPT thing and normally goes along with UEFI
<leftyfb> urgodfather: ok, then get them to login and reinstall ubuntu
<drasica> yeah that's just what the installer does
<urgodfather> i was ordered to fix it by my direct supervisor, get our stuff off and let him ruin his own stuff
<syb0rg> maybe try making an MSDOS partition label on the hard drive, then reinstalling?
<rivyn> So I've had a couple bugs filed on launchpad for a few weeks now, with zero response.  Is there some way to appropriately pester an appropriate person to respond?
<ioria> urgodfather, sudo dpkg -P unifi    what it says ?
<syb0rg> I think that will make Ubuntu default to BIOS install
<syb0rg> additionally if you manually partition with no ESP partition it has no choice
<drasica> interesting
<drasica> yeah the
<drasica> sorry
<syb0rg> that pesky the
<drasica> ok I'll try manually partitioning
<drasica> the bios is definitley not in UEFI mode
<drasica> and it is in ACHI mode (not IDE)
<syb0rg> yeah it might be a GPT partiition label with BIOS mode, which I know some machines do not like
<urgodfather> ioria did as root this time https://pastebin.com/riKSbe7M
<syb0rg> no clue if that is the source of your issue but hey
<urgodfather> leftyfb ioria ty for assisting, i need to step away for a few mins
<syb0rg> worth a shot
<drasica> yeah
<syb0rg> you could check the current partition label though
<syb0rg> before even bothering with a reinstall
<syb0rg> err not partition label, but you know what I mean.
<drasica> I was really expecting this to be more starightforward, but something weird was going on with the bootloader in the old install (which is why I reinstalled)....so in hindsight not too surprising :-/
<syb0rg> try sudo parted /dev/sda print
<syb0rg> yeah maybe not a shock in that case lol
<syb0rg> too bad you are stuck on oldbuntu
<drasica> yeah I might try and convince them that we should just try the latest LTS
<drasica> we're compiling a custom kernel eventually that has some special wifi drivers for our research, and my partner thinks it will not work well with 18.04
<drasica> but at this point, no reason not to try, because this is terrible
<syb0rg> True, but once you figure out the issue it should be straightforward in the future to reinstall if needed.
<syb0rg> did parted say if it has a gpt label currently?
<drasica> syb0rg: doesn't look like
<drasica> partition table is also already labeled as msdos
<urgodfather> im back
<RearchSesults> leftyfb
<syb0rg> ok. then so much for that theory
<RearchSesults> leftyfb one final question: I have two hdd's one will contain the filesystem and such, and the samba share partition and swap and so forth... and the other i want solely as a back up.. can i turn the second hdd just into a /home partition?
<drasica_> syb0rg: the full output https://bpaste.net/show/9e508c75af90
<RearchSesults> leftyfb I mean does that make sense? or what would you do regarding the hdd for the backups?
<syb0rg> drasica_, I still have no idea what the issue is, but are there alternate 14.04 images you could try? Like the mininal installer, or server edition?
<syb0rg> maybe one of them will work better
<leftyfb> RearchSesults: that only buys you space if the 2nd HDD is bigger than the first
<urgodfather> leftyfb / Ioria im making another machine to migrate from before blasting this one. should i cloud it or just on my vmware?
<leftyfb> urgodfather: you know you can put Unifi on a Raspberry Pi right? That's how it's running at my house
<urgodfather> of course
<urgodfather> i dont think the pi is suitable for 100+ sites though
<urgodfather> personal use, yes
<leftyfb> urgodfather: the controller really doesn't do much other than be used to configure things. But sure
<urgodfather> leftyfb  it does if you have guest access configured
<urgodfather> if i understand correctly
<RearchSesults> leftyfb I mean i am using one hdd for all my files to be served and to run some services on a ubuntu system and in that system also there is a a samba share... can i basically use the second same sized hdd to back up all the stuff on the first hdd with rsync?
<RearchSesults> leftyfb as what would i format these second purely backup disk?
<RearchSesults> leftyfb /home?
<Baako> hi guys i want to create an iso to install ubuntu on my laptop. where can i get iso from 18.04 plz thans
<nacc> Baako: did you look for it? prtty sure it's quite clear from ubuntu.com
<tomreyn> Baako: how do you mean "create an iso"?
<nacc> urgodfather: sorry i had stepped away earlier, just the output from apt was what i was after
<nacc> tomreyn: oh good point :)
<INeedInstallatio> I need to create a windows 10 installation media using a bootable ubuntu drive. Woeusb doesn't get installed. What do I do?
<leftyfb> INeedInstallatio: install woeusb
<INeedInstallatio> leftyfb: You can't install woeusb on a bootable ubuntu usb
<leftyfb> INeedInstallatio: did you try?
<INeedInstallatio> I did
<leftyfb> INeedInstallatio: and what error did you get when you tried?
<INeedInstallatio> leftyfb: https://pastebin.com/2ifPjUf6
<leftyfb> INeedInstallatio: sudo apt-get install -f
<urgodfather> leftyfb so i put up a new vps installed unifi and imported a backup... now it appears that mongodb and java are starting up then crashing... same issue that ive had while trying to upgrade from 14 to 16 to get unifi from 5.6 to 5.7
<leftyfb> INeedInstallatio: if that doesn't work, enable universe and multiverse repos
<Baako> nacc and tomreyn let me explain why i ask, maybe you can help me please. I have just remove the ram and hard drive from my broken laptop into an old toshiba laptop. I created a iso for ubuntu yeesterday. The issue i have is that when the laptop boots up and i press f12 and pick usb. I get the ubuntu install screen, when i pick install ubuntu, the laptop reset.
<INeedInstallatio> leftyfb: It didn't work
<leftyfb> INeedInstallatio: what won't work?
<leftyfb> INeedInstallatio: again, please pastebin errors
<nacc> Baako: that sounds like flaky hardware
<tomreyn> Baako: i'm with nacc there.
<Baako> what do i do?
<tomreyn> stabilize the hardware, then come back.
<nacc> Baako: run memtest (iirc this is available on the live usb), and maybe smart test?
<INeedInstallatio> leftyfb: https://pastebin.com/acP2fQQH
<RearchSesults> I want to run all kinds of stuff and differing partitions on one large hdd on my ubuntu server and i want to put backups from there to another hdd... what ought that second hdd be partitionied as? ext4 /home?
<RearchSesults> i already have a home partition on my first hdd
<leftyfb> INeedInstallatio: did you try enabling universe and multiverse repos and running sudo apt-get update first?
<INeedInstallatio> leftyfb: It's working now that I have enable universe and multiverse. Thank you so much!
<tomreyn> RearchSesults: in the end it will depend on how you'll be doing backups.
<tomreyn> RearchSesults: if you'll create file based backups, then any stable and supported modern file system which you will be able to restore from, ideally a journalling file system, should be fine. i'd go with ext4 then.
<tomreyn> if you were looking for a good mount point, maybe /var/backups, or one you setup under /mnt
<Baako> nacc, i install memtest on usb but the laptop keeps reboot. its freaking out
<nacc> Baako: it sounds like very unstable hardware, which does make it hard to test. Did you verify both the hdd and ram from your broken laptop are compatible with your toshiba?
<testerbeta> Hi
<urgodfather> hi
<testerbeta> what videoeditor should i use (cinelerra is nice af but it has a very hard text editor)
<testerbeta> for made vids like https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_-ysz5LSiY&index=10&list=PLKqj_1NIajETvyCUpntkZk65v3kpjOfHY
<testerbeta> music lyiric/subs
<Baako> nacc, the laptop is a toshiba satellite pro C650 and the broken laptop is a lenovo G500, the ram is sharetronic ddr3l 1600 SM322NW08IAF and hard drive is WD BLUE 1.0 TB WD10JPCX
<tomreyn> testerbeta: i don't actually have first hand experience, but openshot and shotcut have been suggested to me.
<tomreyn> Baako: i guess diagnosing hardware is kind of OT here (ubuntu is just an OS), so you could maybe get more help in ##hardware. i could at least suggest a logical approach at identifying the source of the problem there.
<memphisto> +1 openshot
<izabera> hi, i don't use ubuntu, but i need a quick info
<kenran> Hi guys, I just installed ubuntu 18.04 on a new convertible notebook, but the touchpad is not working. When searching for this problem, I can find lots of info, but usually installing xserver-xorg-input-synaptics fixes the issue. Doesn't do it for me unfortunately :/
<izabera> can someone tell me any package that uses libxkbcommon?
<kenran> Can you point me in the right direction on how to proceed?
<izabera> much appreciated thanks
<oerheks> !find find libxkbcommon
<ubottu> libxkbcommon is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, 
<oerheks> !find libxkbcommon
<ubottu> Found: libxkbcommon-dev, libxkbcommon-x11-0, libxkbcommon-x11-dev, libxkbcommon0
<oerheks> see launchpad for the package details
<izabera> thanks but on launchpad i'm not sure how to find any package that uses it
<oerheks> ubottu gave you 4 examples
<ubottu> oerheks: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<izabera> no that's not what i meant
<izabera> i want programs that use it
<izabera> not other libraries that package it up in various ways
<oerheks> xkb tells me keyboard
<kenran> oh, and by "not working" I mean
<kenran> "doesn't do anything". It's not the right-click bug I keep reading about.
<oerheks> izabera, https://xkbcommon.org/
<izabera> yes i promise you that i've done some basic googling and i found the launchpad page and the project's homepage
<tomreyn> izabera: so which of the two packages's reverse dependencies are you interested in? libxkbcommon-x11-0 or libxkbcommon0
<nacc> izabera: you want the `reverse-depends` utility or `apt-cache rdepends`
<tomreyn> kenran: this probably doesn't help you much, but just in case it does: the 18.04 release notes state "Although libinput is the default driver for mice and touchpads, it is now possible to use the synaptics driver with the Settings app. Support for the synaptics driver will be dropped in a future Ubuntu release." (And there is libinput which will probably replace it in the future.)
<tomreyn> nacc: may not be available on a non ubuntu system
<nacc> tomreyn: true, but why do they care then? :)
<tomreyn> dunno, wasn't told.
<nacc> tomreyn: yeah, i know -- izabera why do you want to know?
<kenran> tomreyn: I'll try around some more, but it didn't seem to work. I just got rid of libinput and will see what that leads to. Strangely enough, Ubuntu was the only distro I could even really get to boot, even though this is not a "new" notebook per se.
<izabera> i had a bug report that something crashed in xkb_keymap_ref in libxkbcommon under some environment that i ship
<tomreyn> kenran: i'd also check dmesg -T, /var/log/Xorg.0.log, ~/.xsession-errors  to maybe get a beter idea of what's failing how.
<oerheks> izabera, but not on ubuntu ..?
<oerheks> ubuntu is good
<izabera> environment in this case doesn't mean os
<kenran> tomreyn: oh, one more clue maybe: it didn't even work when I booted the live system from USB. Thanks for the command, I
<nacc> izabera: what does your bug report have to do with ubuntu?
<izabera> nothing
<izabera> i was hoping to find some package that uses that library
<nacc> izabera: then why are you asking the ubuntu support channel?
<izabera> to try and reproduce it
<izabera> because you're very fine people :)
<kenran> I'll check that later, first I have to repair the system ;)
<nacc> izabera: but the original error did not happen on ubuntu?
<izabera> i don't know
<izabera> anyway, thanks :)
<tomreyn> kenran: often firmware updates help with adding compatibility for higher capacity and different dimms
<tomreyn> s/often/sometimes/
<monteca> Hi. I was wondering if Ubuntu 16.04 still recieves software updates or if I have to upgrade to 18.04 to get the latest software?
<monteca> more specifically graphics drivers, etc.
<nacc> monteca: it does get updates (for bugfixes).
<nacc> monteca: which graphics driver do you mean?
<tomreyn> monteca: you are discussing two different topics there. software updates are not the same thing as security patches
<monteca> nvidia
<monteca> cool
<tomreyn> end of life is discussed here https://www.ubuntu.com/info/release-end-of-life
<Helom> https://tinyurl.com/ya79dnx5
<tomreyn> !latest | monteca and software updates here
<ubottu> monteca and software updates here: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<monteca> let me reframe my question
<tomreyn> Helom: are you still gathering ip addresses of ubuntu users?
<monteca> Does 16.04 use the same nvidia graphics drivers that 18.04 uses
<nacc> monteca: there are multiple versions of nvidia, afaik, but nvida-390 appears to only be available in 18.04
<nacc> dunno what the default is as I've never used it
<nacc> Bashing-om: --^ do you know?
<skinux> My system goes back to login after login. I've done a complete distribution upgrade.
<skinux> Lightdm log has a couple things about session stopped
<nacc> skinux: how did you do the upgrade? from what to what?
<skinux> I upgraded to 18.04
<skinux> It was 16.04.1
<tomreyn> should probably have upgraded to 16.04.4 first. 16.04 -> 18.04 is also not a supported upgrade path, yet
<skinux> Okay. So, what do I do to fix this system?
<skinux> There has got to be a way to fix it.
<nacc> skinux: canyou tell if wayland is running? I had this problem when I had that situation.
<nacc> skinux: alternatively, add a new user and login as that user
<nacc> skinux: it might be a local config file issue with your user
<skinux> I already tried that
<skinux> How do I check for Wayland?
<nacc> skinux: ps aux | grep -i wayland
<nacc> skinux: so your dummy user also fails to login?
<skinux> Well, there is an entry, so I assume it's running
<skinux> Yes, dummy user fails as well
<nacc> skinux: just one?
<skinux> Just one entry yes
<nacc> i think there is alwyas one, but it matters as to which your default is using; do you have an option at hte login screen?
<nacc> a little gear, iirc
<skinux> I can goose DE if that'd what you mean
<nacc> skinux: yeah, i suppose it is (choose, i think you mean?)
<skinux> Yeah...
<skinux> I tried the Wayland option, went back to login again.
<nacc> yeah, i meant *don't* try the wayland option, make sure you're using xorg
<linux_noob4> ubuntu can install, as a usable OS, to usb, right?
<tomreyn> linux_noob4: to a usb mass storage device, yes
<skinux> Sorry irc crashed
<skinux> So, Wayland went back to login. So, how do I fix this? Or is it even possible?
<nacc> skinux: yeah, i meant *don't* try the wayland option, make sure you're using xorg
<nacc> skinux: so when you select xorg, it also does the login loop?
<skinux> None of the DEs work. They all go back to login.
<nacc> skinux: using lightdm? not gdm?
<nacc> skinux: can you pastebin the exact log (use tail -f) when you try to login?
<skinux> Lightdm is default
<nacc> skinux: not in stock ubuntu
<nacc> (anymore)
<skinux> I just configured for gdm and rebooted
<skinux> It's a black screen.... Well see..
<linux_noob4> tomreyn, what would cause windows to fail when doing so? i dd'd my windows install to usb so i can use that ssd for linux stuff. it gave "inaccessible boot device" after loading a while
<tomreyn> linux_noob4: dunno, i'm not as much into windows, and this is #ubuntu
<joey_> hey how can i get that new theme for ubuntu?
<linux_noob4> i think you can install windows to usb if you have enterprise edition but just curious what the limit is, is it artificial? as in windows not loading usb drivers earlier?
<qwebirc55354> hello, i want to create a bootable ubuntu iso into a usb stick, should it be fat32 or ntfs?
<joey_> i always use dd to make the bootable usb
<ZPQ> qwebirc55354: fat32 on the USB-stick
<nacc> qwebirc55354: your question doesn't make sense
<tomreyn> qwebirc55354: how are you going to create it?
<guiverc> qwebirc55354, i use `dd` too; and to my knowledge any formatting is overwritten...
<skinux> Still black screen.
<nacc> qwebirc55354: there is no filesystem on the disk you are writing to
<nacc> (or the filesystem doesn't matter, rather)
<qwebirc55354> yeah sorry, my english is bad
<ZPQ> qwebirc55354: if you are using unetbootin or similar program
<nacc> no tool should care what filesystem is on the usb stick already if you're writing an ISO to it
<skinux> nacc it's hung trying to get to login.
<nacc> skinux: hrm :/
<nacc> skinux: actually hung, or just not progressing? can you get to a tty?
<qwebirc55354> dd image mode or iso?
<skinux> It's hung
<nacc> qwebirc55354: what do you mean?
<ZPQ> nacc: if I remember correct I've got some complains about it with unetbootin
<nacc> ZPQ: sounds like bad software to me :)
<qwebirc55354> https://imgur.com/a/GfnXIf9
<skinux> I guess this means a full system repair?
<ZPQ> nacc: or else it's working fine
<nacc> qwebirc55354: so you're using rufus? why didn't yuou just say you were using rufus?
<nacc> also isn't rufus deprecated?
<joey_> for dd if youre in linux type lsblk first to see what disk you write to sdb or sdc or something but make sure you have the right one cause it wipes any disk you type then just type dd if=youriso.iso of=/dev/sdwhatever
<qwebirc55354> well i didnt know it will matter if i told or not
<nacc> joey_: i'd recommend passing a bs as well
<joey_> ah ok. i never got that technical
<qwebirc55354> hmm so what should i do?
<nacc> joey_: will typically speed up the write
<qwebirc55354> should i select dd or iso?
<joey_> ah cool. yeah dd takes like 5 minutes or something without
<nacc> qwebirc55354: i don't know, sorry, i've never used rufus. I woudl suggest dd
<joey_> just make the filesystem thing in rufus fat32
<guiverc> qwebirc55354, i don't know your program, but I'd suggest ISO image.. (when I said I use `dd` I meant the command, I didn't know it was a image mode to some program sorry)
<guiverc> qwebirc55354, at last resort; if whatever mode you use doens't work, use the second one next try :)
<qwebirc55354> what program should i use for burning an ubuntu image?
<qwebirc55354> i wanna start all over again
<qwebirc55354> now tell me a program which u know and use, so i can burn it properly
<guiverc> qwebirc55354, sorry if I confused you - ignore me (too many cooks spoiling broth; sorry)
<skinux> Nacc: I got to a shell, but nothing graphical works.
<eyeoh> qwebirc55354: what operating system are you currently using?
<qwebirc55354> im using win7 x64
<skinux> nacc: given that nothing graphical works.. Am I looking at a full install?
<qwebirc55354> any support here please?
<joey_> just use rufus man
<qwebirc55354> I dont know what to use, DD or ISO?
<joey_> iso
<joey_> dd is something different its not even in rufus
<joey_> where it says create bootable disk using select the ubuntu iso
<qwebirc55354> https://imgur.com/a/GfnXIf9
<qwebirc55354> but when i press start it tells me this
<dwigton> I installed 18.04 on a gen6 x1 carbon last night. It worked fine, today (after many gnome tweaks and tool chain set up) when I close the screen and reopen I get a little square of pixel noise in the upper left, the rest black and have to reboot.
<joey_> any one should work then
<joey_> but just use iso recommended
<qwebirc55354> alright
<qwebirc55354> thanks
<tomreyn> dwigton: here's the question you've been waiting for: does it also happen without the 'many gnome tweaks and tool chain set up'? also, does it happen every time?
<nacc> skinux: sorry, was on the phone
<dwigton> tomreyn: I removed the tweaks and it still seems to happen. I mentioned it in case one of the extensions I tried did not unistall cleanly.
<nacc> skinux: honestly, i'm not sure; i need to step away too. Hopefully someone can help you diagnose what is going on, because honestly I don't know. You could try doing a live usb boot and see if it works?
<qwebirc55354> woah, that "filesystem.squashfs" is the most of image, its over 1.7gigs
<tomreyn> dwigton: so you installed gnome extensions, what elese did you do?
<dwigton> tomreyn: most of the tool-chain setup is stuff you would expect. build-essential, git, etc. I added a powermanagement utility which I suspect. I just need to remember what it was called.
<tomreyn> dwigton: hmm, a power management tool could very well interact with acpi.
<tomreyn> dwigton: if you think you didn't make changes which may have impacted a new user account then i'd say give that a try: create a new user account, try to reproduce it there a few times.
<dwigton> tlp I think
<skinux> Okay, well, I managed to login to Ubuntu using the kernel entry after the third recovery option. The DE I have shows the Activities menu, not sure which DE I'm in.
<dwigton> Though all I did was install tlp. I did not change any defaults. since I need a kernel module for it to work on the thinkpad first.
<nacc> skinux: that's gnome
<skinux> Okay. Well, I had to login with my dummy account though.
<skinux> I need to fix it so I can get to my actual account.
<skinux> Or, at least move over application config and data
<nacc> skinux: you can backup ~/.config and ~/.local of your user and then try to login
<nacc> skinux: that is usally the problem
<skinux> You mean back them up, also removing them under that name, and then login?
<bad> hola gente
<tomreyn> dwigton: you could also review syslog and Xorg.*.log at the time when it happened
<tomreyn> !es | bad
<ubottu> bad: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<dwigton> tomreyn: I disabled tlp and am trying to reproduce the error. no problems so far. But I am not sure if time was a factor. needs to be closed for 10 min or somthing.
<tomreyn> dwigton: i see. being into development, you will know what this means - until bugs are reproducible, it's difficult to handle them.
<tomreyn> good luck getting it to reproduce, though! (and good night, i'm  heading to bed now)
<dwigton> tomreyn: thanks. I am mildly hopeful that was the issue.
<qwebirc1045> hello
<qwebirc1045> im currently trying ubuntu :)
<qwebirc1045> can i create partitions before installing?
<linux_noob4> qwebirc1045, yes, using gparted or gdisks
<dwigton> yes, it is part of the installation process if you want it.
<guiverc> qwebirc1045, yep.  i use gparted for my partitioning; then install always with 'something else'
<qwebirc1045> how can i open "gparted"?
<qwebirc1045> i have no linux experience
<dwigton> just select "something else" when it asks what kind of install you want.
<guiverc> it should be there in the menu's (you haven't said what version so we don't yet know your DEsktop)
<ntd> type "gparted" in a console, or "sudo gparted", "gksu gparted"
<ntd> if it's installed at all
<qwebirc1045> i want to dual-boot, ubuntu has automatically detected My other os (win7)
<qwebirc1045> im 18.04 lts
<qwebirc1045> but woah, how is wi-fi working? doesnt it need drivers?
<dwigton> it has drivers. They are in the kernel that is running off your usb stick.
<qwebirc1045> oh well nice, anyways, i will install ubuntu soon
<guiverc> drivers [kernel modules] are handled by kernel; if the wifi isn't detected then you need to add the kernel.modules (drivers) for your hardware (chip more than brand/model of wifi card)
<qwebirc1045> how can i take a screenshot?
<qwebirc1045> hello? some support please?
<guiverc> https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/screen-shot-record.html  (i don't use gnome [default DE in 18.04] so haven't used it)
<guiverc> qwebirc1045, please be patient - we're volunteers & most do other things; supporting people when we can
<linux_noob4> qwebirc1045, windows key (super) + app (your case, type screenshot)
<qwebirc1045> oh well
<qwebirc1045> cant i display the partitions as drives (letters on them)
<qwebirc1045> just like windows
<qwebirc1045> instead of sdax
<guiverc> qwebirc1045, you decide where you want to mount the 'drives' - its a *nix based system, doesn't use floppy-drive-letters like cp/m,mesdos..
<qwebirc1045> but how would i know if this partition is drive d or e or c?
<qwebirc1045> i dont want to mess up
<linux_noob4> qwebirc1045, depends on the file manager you use. Dolphin for KDE can give you a free space view of folders. In Nautilus (Files) go to "other storage" or something, forgot, and see how much free space you have. tons of ways to do it in linux
<guiverc> qwebirc1045, why would you want to know... for installing I take note of sizes/drives-partitions on an envelope taken from recycling, always reading before install, then just use my envelope as my guide during install
<oerheks> qwebirc1045, make free space from within windows, then let ubuntu detect that free space, easy and safe
<Budgii> Anybody know how to encrypt a USB drive? I did a search and found a program to download.. preferably would rather do it myself if it's possible.
<qwebirc1045> ok ok, now how would i open the drives? i meant, just navigate through the files and so?
<qwebirc1045> and is "System Reserved" ubuntu?
<guiverc> your 'ubuntu' will be sdc or a different letter being your thumb-drive I bet; the system-reserved if on your hdd/sdd will be a restore-partition by manufacturer; or eufi (if very small) partition possibly - this is all guess
<linux_noob4> qwebirc1045, nautilus (files) on ubuntu, or use terminal, whatever. or you can install a different filemanager if you want like dolphin, thunar, etc. and "system reserved" is likely windows
<qwert> greetings! :)
<qwert> i change the default location of document folder,it works,but after reboot,they are back to default
<oerheks> qwert, so how did you change the default location?
<linux_noob4> qwert, if nothing else works you can symlink
<oerheks> normally one would edit ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<Mibix> I just repartitioned an ntfs drive and formatted it as ext4 and now i cant get it to mount
<Mibix> tried restarting, tried creating a partiton table and restarting, no dice
<Mibix> using gparted
<Mibix> you know what
<Mibix> i might be an idiot hold on :D
<Mibix> no still cant get it to mount
<Nordo> hello um, im was quepirc or something like that in this irc
<Nordo> i named myself
<linux_noob4> Mibix,  mount /dev/yourgf /dev/me should work. it always does for me
<Nordo> anyways, im was about to install ubuntu, soo when i came to "installation type" there is "install ubuntu alongside with windows 7" so, does ubuntu install itself on the unallocated space on the hdd?
<Nordo> ..when i select that option?
<linux_noob4> Nordo, i believe it resizes your ntfs then creates an ubuntu partition
<Nordo> well i already sized my partitions in order to keep some space for ubuntu
<Nordo> should i go with something else then create a partition with that unallocated space then install ubuntu on it?
<oerheks> let windows make that free space
<linux_noob4> Nordo, i usually do manual install. ubuntu really could use better descriptions and notes when doing these things. it's scareh
<oerheks> it is fine described.
<linux_noob4> Nordo, you can do a manual install, make that partition / (root) and make sure that it's checked to create the mbr on that drive
<oerheks> !fud
<ubottu> Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<linux_noob4> fud is not giving proper descriptions and clarity when doing something as important as installing an os
<linux_noob4> ubuntu really needs to say what exactly it's going to do when given the option to install alongside windows. when you click next you're not sure if it's going to give you more options or just go ahead
<oerheks> oh you missed the warning, "if you continue, the changes are written to disk" like any other ordinairy OS
#ubuntu 2018-06-22
<oerheks> i disagree with your negative attitude
<linux_noob4> by that I mean *how* it's going to install "alongside" windows. a partition overview would be nice. you can hardly ever be too verbose and descriptive when over-writing data and resizing partitions
<Nordo> hello?
<Nordo> which file system i should use on ubuntu? ext4?
<Mibix> damn you lose space going from ntfs to ext4
<Mibix> yes Nordo
<oerheks> ext4 is standard, so yes.
<linux_noob4> Nordo, if you're new, yes, it's fine
<qwert> may i ask how to bind a folder?
<qwert> im trying to follow the last part of this https://askubuntu.com/questions/251624/set-default-folders-to-external-hdd-permanently?noredirect=1&lq=1
<oerheks> so you follow an answer without green ballot
<Nordo> is 60GiBs for ubuntu enough?
<linux_noob4> Nordo, for most, maybe. depends on what all you want to install and work with
<Nordo> for some reason, sda4 (which is ubuntu) doesnt appear when i select "something else" although i applied the operations
<linux_noob4> qwert, proper way is the userdir way. i did this before just symlinking, had no issue
<qwert> linux_noob4:  is that so...
<linux_noob4> qwert, yes, unless i was just imagining that it worked
<qwert> linux_noob4:  are u referring to the topmost answer on the link?
<linux_noob4> qwert, yes. in nautilus you can just right-click and make link, then cut that folder, paste to your new directory
<Nordo> for some reason, sda4 (which is ubuntu) doesnt appear when i select "something else" although i applied the operations
<qwert> linux_noob4:  tnx,i hope it remains after a reboot.
<linux_noob4> Nordo, for some reason you said this twice. maybe it wasn't applied
<Nordo> well if u noticed it, why didnt u reply :P
<linux_noob4> qwert, should. linux doesn't have a habit of deleting symlinks unless you ask it
<linux_noob4> Nordo, i don't use ubuntu, maybe once or twice, not an expert there
<linux_noob4> i'm here because it's a more active linux channel
<Nordo> https://imgur.com/a/JMQF7oj
<Nordo> ah
<Nordo> what do u use?
<linux_noob4> Nordo, make sure you set ubuntu as active and boot. i use antergos
<linux_noob4> ubuntu is fine but i wanted to try kde, which is great
<Nordo> how do i do that linux_noob4?
<linux_noob4> Nordo, right-click on gparted and set it. if you do though, to get windows back you'll have to do a fixmbr. much easier if you have an extra ssd to install each to an ssd and use your bios to choose
<linux_noob4> Nordo, by "windows back" i mean to boot by itself
<Nordo> look i aint an expert
<Nordo> i just want to install ubuntu dual-booted with windows 7, i get confused alot
<Nordo> so you meant if i install ubuntu, there will be no boot loader to select if i want to boot windows 7 or ubunt/u
<linux_noob4> Nordo, not sure your setup so don't want to give specific advice. you could overwrite windows if not careful. but do it the easy way, as ubuntu wants, should be safe and you'll have grub bootloader
<linux_noob4> ubuntu's installer is safer than windows, it won't/shouldn't blast your other os
<Nordo> k
<Nordo> ok
<Nordo> now
<Nordo> please, could you stay and help me a little bit
<Nordo> i know that you aint using ubuntu alot
<Nordo> look
<linux_noob4> i'll be here a while
<Nordo> i want to install ubuntu, now, when i went to installation type, i couldnt see the partition i created for ubuntu, how can i fix this?
<linux_noob4> you went to "something else"?
<Nordo> yes
<linux_noob4> Nordo, if your windows install is on that same drive, it should see it. if not, create a new ext4 file system and make it / (root)
<Nordo> i did create a new ext4 file system
<linux_noob4> you might want a swap partition also or you can do it after install
<Nordo> but im not sure if i did that (root) thing
<linux_noob4> Nordo, did you verify it? with what if you did?
<Nordo> i did it with gparted
<linux_noob4> Nordo, when you create a new ext4 partition you should set it as /, the base install directory. linux can use different directories for things like swap, boot, home, etc this is why it doesn't autocreate it as root
<Nordo> nope i didnt do that, should i remove that partition then create a new one?
<linux_noob4> Nordo, so gparted sees your ext4 partition, the installer doesn't? you sure you applied the partition changes?
<Nordo> yes
<Nordo> i did apply the operations
<linux_noob4> Nordo, no, just make it root. as long as it's ext4 now, that's fine
<Nordo> how can i  make it root?
<linux_noob4> Nordo, usually some sort of context menu option. been a while, i forgot
<Nordo> manage flags?
<Nordo> i did right click and saw this
<linux_noob4> Nordo, if ubuntu gave you the option to install alongside windows, that should be fine. backup first if needed just in case. that's the easiest instead of doing manual install like this
<Nordo> okay, but, what does ubuntu do in this situation, does it create a partition itself and installs itself?
<linux_noob4> Nordo, yep, manage flags might need to be set but usually it's autoset if you set your ext4 as root on install, i believe
<linux_noob4> Nordo, i believe so
<Nordo> i hope i dont ruin anything
<Nordo> should i delete the partition i created?
<linux_noob4> Nordo, if you're asking these questions and your windows partition is important, you should not do it or backup your windows files then. chances are the defaults are fine but if manually installing as a noob, wise to back it up
<linux_noob4> Nordo, you can, doesn't matter
<Nordo> i dont have any external drive to extract files to
<linux_noob4> bitwise nothing will change if you delete and create it again
<linux_noob4> Nordo, there's free cloud services to back up to
<rorqual> Hi all, I'd like to know how much packages are available in Ubuntu repositories.
<Nordo> wow, so much confusing, i just wanted to try the thing,
<linux_noob4> Nordo, do you have a spare usb flash drive? unlike windows, you can install on flash
<linux_noob4> of course it'll be slower on flash
<Nordo> well, ill see about that
<Nordo> thank you for bothering with me
<Nordo> i really apperciate that
<rorqual> I know that the Debian distribution repository is considered to be one of the largest, or the largest of all. I want to know if the repository for ubuntu is larger, the same size in terms of the number of packages, that the Debian repository
<linux_noob4> Nordo, no prob. if you really want to install, i can guide you through but i don't know exactly where you started
<linux_noob4> windows makes it easy because it'll obliterate any os's on the drive, not being kind as to giving you options to protect other os's
<Alion> Helo Would Anybody Like To Clarify The windigo SSH -G, Cause i Have a Brand New Server with a Fresh 18.04  Installed And Its Coming Back Syst Infeted
<linux_noob4> Alion, sure, i'll clarify that statement
<Alion> Now i Would Like to Think That buntu Is Hosting Clean Installs But Why Does every download have the ssh -G With a Negative Reply i Just Spent Days Scrubing My Kali Box CLEANED it And Got Mines ssh -G CLEAN On My Local That Took A LOT! So Then i Got My 16.04 Clean And Then a Friend Brik`d The Installation So i Had To Reibstall
<rorqual> Please, I know that the Debian distribution repository is considered to be one of the largest in terms of available packages, or the largest of all. I want to know if the repository for ubuntu is larger, the same size in terms of the number of packages, that the Debian repository
<Alion> So Figured Why Not Try 18.04 DID It Loged In Fron Mah Kali "Whioch Was Clean" And Now They Both Read INFECTED linux_noob4  What Was That
<oerheks> Alion, lolz, your 'kali box' got a virus?
<Alion> but The flock /tmp test reads Clean On Both oerheks What
<linux_noob4> Alion, you're using official repos, right?
<oerheks> Alion, please find the propper support channel for kali pentesting, this is ubuntu support only
<oerheks> ofcourse you have virusses and trojan signatures..
<blackflow> trollz be trollin' ....
<timyp> Any one know a good FTP/SFTP client (GUI) for Ubuntu that supports SSH keys? I have been using filezilla for years but a recent bug that has yet be patched has caused firefox to crash with a simple click
<Alion> oerheks, Please Read The Messages AGAIN i Said My buntu infected Mak Kali Man
<Alion> linux_noob4, Yes official
<linux_noob4> rorqual, don't know, i'd wager ubuntu's repo is a bit larger. my girlfriend says it's too large
<Alion> everybody Run This: ssh -G 2>&1 | grep -e illegal -e unknown > /dev/null && echo "System clean" || echo "System infected"
<Alion> oerheks, hows it looking Fo yah
<linux_noob4> Alion, what packages specifically? did you do checksums to verify? is your network secure?
<rorqual> ok linux_noob4, thanks for answering. There was a guy trying to answer that and passed these informations: Ubuntu Zesty: 73,945 https://packages.ubuntu.com/zesty/allpackages?format=txt.gz
<oerheks> Alion, i will not run some random command.. do a proper check with chkrootkit
<rorqual> Debian Jesse: 57,281 https://packages.debian.org/stable/allpackages?format=txt.gz
<Alion> Yes everythings Secure its just a Fresh remote install of ubuntu server 18 via 1and1com
<rorqual> but, these links don't mention exaclty how much packages both distros really have, comparing between them....
<oerheks> so you trust 1and1com ?
<Alion> oerheks, Yea Well Then Lookit up First Then Run it
<oerheks> no thanks, i keep it to the original iso's
<blackflow> that command says I won $1M dollars!
<Alion> ssh -G 2>&1 | grep -e illegal -e unknown > /dev/null && echo "System clean" || echo "System infected" if You Cant Make sence of That Read up on it
<oerheks> blackflow, yeah, a kali freak trolling
<blackflow> you don't say :)
<blackflow> but still feeding it, aren't we.
<Alion> oerheks, chrootkit Dont responde anything But My system was Clean Before i SSH'd To The Fresh 18.04 Install And Now Their Both infected according to ssh -G Which Did Report Clean Local JUST Bfor
<hggdh> Alion: do you know what ssh -G does?
<Alion> yes its looking for an illegal feedback
<Alion> ssh -G 2>&1 | grep -e illegal -e unknown > /dev/null && echo "System clean" || echo "System infected"
<blackflow> hggdh: ooh ooh ooh! I know!
<hggdh> Alion: no, it does not. So, please stop
<Alion> hggdh, Well Why Dont You Please Clarify
<hggdh> Alion: this is not the channel for that. This is the Ubuntu support channel
<Alion> Wow You People must Be incredibly STUPID SeCOND Message NOW EXPLICITLY Stating UBUNTU 18.04 Infected My Kali ANd So It Is UBUNTU Problen.
<hggdh> Alion: no, it is not. You need to read the manuals a bit more. Last warning. Please stop.
<linux_noob4> Alion, i ran that and it blew up my pc. thanks
<hggdh> linux_noob4: don't.
<Alion> Stop What i Said Why Does ubuntu 18.04 Report Infection https://www.eset.com/int/search/?q=Windigo
<Mibix> jeez lol emptying my trash for like 30 minutes now, these plex media folders are insane with a ton of little files
<Alion1> https://pastebin.com/LWPsKx9P
<hggdh> Alion1: I will sugguest you to read the stackoverflow question. Really. All of it, *including the footnote*. Now, if you post it again here, or ask about it again, this won't be good.
<Alion1> https://0bin.net/paste/qetpf0IfLKepqW1Z#Z0QuHBp+EOxSnJYbfmbDGQuXAJo10FT5kX5D7wm0wGp
<Alion1> That Was Before
<luxio> I have core.askpass set to "" in git, but every time I do `git commit -S`, there's a dialog box blocking the rest of the screen asking for my gpg password
<luxio> how do I get it to ask this password in the terminal?
<drasica> I'm getting this error when trying to compile a kernel: fatal error: linux/compiler-gcc7.h: No such file or directory
<drasica> is this somthing I can fix by downloading some kind of dev package?
<drasica> or do I need to downgrade GCC?
<drasica> (this is on 18.04)
<drasica> gcc is system default of 7.3.0
<tundra124> :1
<gambl0re> i configured opendns on my mobile wifi network but its still not filtering content. anyone have any ideas?
<syb0rg> gambl0re, I don't know anything about making opendns filter content, but have you verified your system is actually using opendns?
<gambl0re> syb0rg, yes its using opendns
<gambl0re> if i go to this site. https://welcome.opendns.com/ i get an orange checkmark
<gambl0re> syb0rg, you there
<syb0rg> I guess you might not have the rules configured correctly for content filtering. Have you double checked the network you have set up for filtering, made sure it is correct?
<syb0rg> and your specific rules?
<syb0rg> you said it is for your mobile network - does this come with a static IP?
<creater> anyone here have linux shell for rent?
<syb0rg> what do you need to rent a shell for, creater?
<Guest38205> Hey guys, how are you doing?  Quick inquiry: Upgrading from Ubuntu 14.04 to 16.04, should there be some sort of interruption, what is the best method to proceed?
<syb0rg> Guest38205, probably depends on the issue you run into. just make sure your data is backed up if you are afraid of something happening
<Guest38205> Yeah, for instance lost of power
<syb0rg> well it could cause problems, which would need to be repaired on a case by case basis
<syb0rg> if you want, you can make a full system backup
<syb0rg> then restore that if anything happens
<creater> hah, sysbackup is only enoguh if u dont go back in time with it
<syb0rg> creater, I dunno what you are trying to accomplish, but you can get a vps very cheap
<Guest38205> not interested in backing up anything but rather on simple methods to bring the upgrade to an healthy state
<creater> grat that is true
<syb0rg> I have a lower powered one for - wait for it - 1 euro per month
<creater> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onquKz5SYRs
<syb0rg> Guest38205, like I said, recovering from an issue would depend on the specifics. I can't tell you how to fix a hypothetical problem with no details.
<creater> wjat
<creater> listen to the bible dont read it
<creater> every sign is from above to the kind
<syb0rg> what if I prefer neither
<Guest38205> LOL, I gave you the info already.... lost of power which is a strong indication of broken packages
<syb0rg> so has this problem actually occurred, Guest38205?
<Guest38205> yes
<syb0rg> jesus. why didn't you lead with that? It sounded like you were concerned with preparing for an upgrade
<syb0rg> what error messages are you getting?
<creater> van
<Guest38205> Dont really know.....cant remember.....just the upgrade wont proceed
<syb0rg> hard to help much without specifics. This thread might help you: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2345808
<syb0rg> if those apt commands don't work, the simplest fix may well be a fresh install
<syb0rg> just back up your data =P
<Guest38205> I am not a big fan of reading, if you could help me... that would be much appreciated. Well, dont want to do a fresh install
<syb0rg> I am not a big fan of helping lazy people who can't be bothered to try and help themselves.
<syb0rg> later, I'm going afk
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> how do i install Ubuntu inside Virtualbox on Windows 10?
<Guest38205> Come on man,  stop fulling around.... you have the experience and you know your stuff... just share
<linux_noob4> syb0rg, those who can't help themselves are most in need of help. - Abraham Lincoln
<linux_noob4> Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2, download a linux iso. create a new machine (it'll guide you) then mount the iso using VB window
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> linux_noob4: the problem is there's no 32 bit Ubuntu iso
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> Virtualbox doesn't let me install ubuntu 64 bit over Windows 10
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> over Windows 10 64 bit
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> Virtualbox asks me for two processors for ubuntu
<linux_noob4> i don't know why, i could boot 32/64 in VB using 32 and 64bit hosts. supposedly ubuntu has a mini iso that's 32bit
<linux_noob4> also in VB, you don't install "over" another OS, you install alongside it
<linux_noob4> unless i'm misunderstanding your situation
<snaphelp> hey
<snaphelp> So I can't find anything that really answers what I'm after
<snaphelp> Where do snaps store data?
<snaphelp> Like, I'm installing nextcloud as a snap and I want to be able to back up all my data
<snaphelp> I am %4000 lost
<syb0rg> snaphelp, is it in your home directory perhaps? I do not use snaps, so this is only a guess.
<guiverc_d> snaphelp, i'm no expert either; but I think its up to the programmer  (if legacy snap; confined snaps have severe limits on what they can do; so it varies on type of snap)
<syb0rg> snaphelp, looks like config files are generally stored in ~/snap/
<syb0rg> data is probably stored wherever the app thinks it should be, like guiverc_d said. Which again is likely in your home directory
<Bumgx> Wrong again
<syb0rg> and maybe look in /var/snap/
<syb0rg> here is where I am getting info jklbasdflkjghlkJHDSGKLJhlkjsdfgh987(*S*&^*(&^(*&^
<syb0rg> oops
<syb0rg> https://askubuntu.com/questions/762354/where-can-ubuntu-snaps-write-data
<snaphelp> syb0rg: if you don't know the answer you don't have to answer me
<snaphelp> I can wait for someone who knows
<syb0rg> just trying to point you in the right direction snaphelp, you can potentially verify this yourself by looking in the locations I stated
<snaphelp> I'm digging in /var/
<snaphelp> Looks like it's in there?
<snaphelp> [01:54] <Bumgx> You miserable bastard. He tried to help. Asshole
<snaphelp> Just going to put that out there.
<syb0rg> lol
<snaphelp> Bumgx: If you want to call me a miserable bastard and an asshole grow a fucking pair and say it in the channel, not a PM
<snaphelp> Also welcome to the internet.
<syb0rg> he just be trollin'
<guiverc_d> snaphelp, there are snap irc channels; I'm not sure if #snappy is what i'm thinking of, but maybe?
<snaphelp> !ops Bumgx troll / harrasment in PM's
<ubottu> snaphelp: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<snaphelp> Also, "[01:56] <Bumgx> No wonder nobody wants to help. Because of bitch scum like you"
<syb0rg> yeah I can verify what snaphelp said, he is trolling me a bit too
<snaphelp> Ah, /ignore works in the web client
<snaphelp> syb0rg: do /ignore Bumgx
<syb0rg> eh I no, but he doesn't really bug me
<syb0rg> *know
<DrManhattan> ignore works well
<syb0rg> indubitably
<Bumgx> I gotta put up with false accusations when it's me being threatened by snaphelp
<snaphelp> [01:59] <Bumgx> I gotta take a shit. You fucking crybaby
<snaphelp> :thinking_face:
<syb0rg> big time Bumgx, we all believe you. You poor, tortured soul
<Bumgx> snaphelp
<Bumgx> Consider lynching yourself. https://thepasteb.in/p/y8h6QwE2JLPfO
<syb0rg> I, for one, am not clicking that link
<lotuspsychje> !language
<ubottu> Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<lotuspsychje> stop it please
<snaphelp> ^
<snaphelp> You're a low level troll and only lucky to survive because the OP's are sleeping
<lotuspsychje> snaphelp: dont feed please
<snaphelp> I'm in #ubuntu-ops
<snaphelp> Hopefully someone is alive
<syb0rg> eh it doesn't matter much snaphelp, it isn't like he is a very effective troll to begin with and it is pretty dead
<syb0rg> so was the data you were looking for in /var?
<snaphelp> in /var/snap
<syb0rg> cool
<snaphelp> ayy I can set a external datadirectory
<jada> hey, I just installed latest Ubuntu 18.04, looking for some ways to customize look & feel. How od I go about it? I want to switch it to light/white colors
<lotuspsychje> !themes | jada
<ubottu> jada: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<lotuspsychje> jada: see also deviantart.com alot of nice ideas there
<jada> do I need some app first? like unity-tweak-tool or something similar?
<lotuspsychje> jada: gnome-tweak-tool can also make it easy switching themes for you
<jada> I've been playing with themes on 15 and 16.04
<snaphelp> lotuspsychje: don't suggest deviantart
<snaphelp> its.... yea.
<syb0rg> deviant, one might say? Hmm?
<lotuspsychje> snaphelp: dont tell me what to do
<snaphelp> lotuspsychje: Same back at you.
<snaphelp> syb0rg: it's changed its name by the way, now goes by Fredsaxx
<snaphelp> syb0rg: Snaps seem to handle lots of IO well
<syb0rg> really, why would they have an advantage with high IO? Or are you just glad they aren't limited in that sense?
<snaphelp> glad they're not limited
<snaphelp> I'm going to setup a snap inside of a LXC container
<snaphelp> This way I have the best of both worlds
<snaphelp> that or just use snaps raw
<lotuspsychje> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<snaphelp> lotuspsychje: The channel is %100 dead right now.
<snaphelp> Why not go feed the troll?
<lotuspsychje> snaphelp: no reason to use it as chitchat
<syb0rg> at least it is ubuntu related chit chat
<snaphelp> ^
<snaphelp> syb0rg: I was about to ask you, how do you handle backing up and securing your machine?
<lotuspsychje> syb0rg, snaphelp no check the !guidelines this chanel is for ubuntu support only
<snaphelp> lotuspsychje: Please do not nick alert me any further.
<syb0rg> for security, I just use a firewall and try to do web stuff in vms, backups I do manually and with syncing between  machines, but my current setup for backups is realy a work in progress
<snaphelp> It's annoying as i have the window open and focused at all times.
<syb0rg> anyway since we are bugging lotuspsychje I will switch to ubuntu-offtopic
<snaphelp> I'll join you so he stops incessently nick alerting me and trying to boss me around.
<snaphelp> Also, lotuspsychje don't tell me what to do while you're not nick alerting me. Thanks.
<lotuspsychje> snaphelp: then stop using this channel for chitchat
<syb0rg> eh he's being a bit overzealous at worst, he just wants to keep  the channel on topic. I can respect that :)
<snaphelp> lotuspsychje: Again. Stop nick alerting me before I simply /ignore you.
<snaphelp> syb0rg: I can't join, not +r and not planning on going +r
<snaphelp> syb0rg: Do we have a public grsecurity hardened kernel for ubuntu or no?
<syb0rg> I'm gonna stay on topic snaphelp, I chat here semi often so I'd rather not have ill will from regulars here. They do tend to focus on being on-topic here
<snaphelp> syb0rg: hardened kernels for ubuntu are ot
<syb0rg> sorta but you aren't really asking for support now, you're just chatting. Get that +r if you want to go on the social channels =P
<snaphelp> syb0rg: ok, how would I go about compiling a hardened kernel from source?
<syb0rg> no idea, never done that. Sounds like a fun project though
<snaphelp>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER snaphelp zsbergrhnbxs
<syb0rg> hmmmm. Might wanna change that pass asap, lol.
<ikonia> snaphelp: in what way is the kernel not secure enough for you now ?
<snaphelp> ikonia: more of precautious / learning
<snaphelp> grsecurity is historically good at protecting from 0days
<ikonia> yeah, and no-one uses it
<ikonia> for a pretty good reason
<snaphelp> [citation required]
<snaphelp> ikonia: I know the controversial developers
<ikonia> controversial developers ?
<snaphelp> they behave like spoiled brats
<snaphelp> one dropped a (selinux?) 0day
<snaphelp> on twitter...
<ikonia> snaphelp: have you ever built any ubuntu package before ?
<snaphelp> Not a package but I did once successfully re-compile my kernel
<snaphelp> I'm up to learning
<ikonia> snaphelp: I would strongly suggestion take approx 10 steps backwards then one step forward
<ikonia> your first build shouldn't be "how do I build a more secure kernel, I have no idea why I'd want to do this, but I do"
<provolik> Hello, a new day has just started and a new issue has just arrived
<snaphelp> ikonia: I like going in headfirst into a pool with no water
<snaphelp> more fun that way
<ikonia> it's time wasting for other people and doesn't really give you credibility as someone who wants to learn
<provolik> I have Xubuntu 16.04 and I cannot upgrade or dist-upgrade anymore because there's a damaged package: libtag1-vanilla
<ikonia> what do you mean by damaged package
<chong> \quit
<provolik> I don't know, it's the system message, but the message is my language so I don't know if you could understand it
<provolik> I am trying to find the correct message sent by an english ubuntu
<snaphelp> ikonia: How is it time wasting for others?
<snaphelp> ikonia: if you don't want to help simply don't help.
<snaphelp> Don't discourage learning
<ikonia> snaphelp: a doctor who on his first day of work says "I want to do brain surgery, thats how I learn" doesn't get help/respect
<ikonia> snaphelp: doctors build up experience and become specialists, the same is true of learning linux, you build up experience and knowledge
<ikonia> provolik: debugging it in a different lanaguage will be hard, have you tried removing the package ?
<snaphelp> ikonia: The difference here? The only person's time that would get wasted would be mine
<provolik> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> snaphelp: no it's not, people trying to help you would be wasted
<ikonia> provolik: what happens when you try to remove ?
<provolik> ikonia, the message is: libtag1v5-vanilla : Breaks: libtag1-vanilla but 1.10-0ubuntu1~xenial0 is going to be installed. (translated by me)
<provolik> after that: E: packages damaged
<snaphelp> ikonia: So people helping me learn something new is wasting their time?
<ikonia> Hmmmm
<ikonia> !info libtag1v5-vanilla
<snaphelp> Then don't help me...
<ubottu> libtag1v5-vanilla (source: taglib): audio meta-data library - vanilla flavour. In component main, is optional. Version 1.11.1+dfsg.1-0.2build2 (bionic), package size 283 kB, installed size 1073 kB
<ikonia> snaphelp: people helping you do something you're out of your league on, is, people helping you learn by building up to it is real value
<ikonia> provolik: that doesn't strike me as something that would "break" ubuntu, one moment please
<ikonia> !info libtag1-vanilla
<ubottu> Package libtag1-vanilla does not exist in bionic
<provolik> ikonia, ubuntu is working, simply I cannot upgrade (or dist-upgrade) it
<ikonia> provolik: can you try to remove remove libtag1-vanilla
<ikonia> provolik: I mean removing that pacakge wouln't break ubuntu
<ikonia> provolik: and if the package manager is not working/blocked, thats not a great working state
<provolik> ikonia, I tried with: sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq libtag1v5-vanilla
<snaphelp> ikonia: You're assuming it's out of my leauge without knowing any of my history.
<snaphelp> ikonia: you're wasting more of your time saying it's a waste of your time than actually attempting to help
<ikonia> snaphelp: you've never build a package before, you told me that yourself, and in #uuntu-offtopic you're saying you want to do basic linux courses
<ikonia> snaphelp: so I have reasonable idea of your history
<snaphelp> ikonia: basic IT courses.
<snaphelp> ikonia: I've stated I've managed to build the kernel in the past
<ikonia> provolik: that's interesting approach, what happened ?
<snaphelp> ikonia: so no, you really don't have any idea of my history.
<ikonia> snaphelp: well done typing makemenu config, make deps and make build isn't really hard
<provolik> ikonia, after that command the system sais that the package cannot be removed beacuse of the dependecies
<ikonia> snaphelp: ok, I dont
<snaphelp> ikonia: Again, you've wasted more time telling me its a waste of your time than actually helping.
<snaphelp> While also making bold statements
<ikonia> provolik: does it lift the dependencies ?
<ikonia> snaphelp: ok, lets stop talking about it
<snaphelp> I'll keep discussing building the kernel from source
<snaphelp> just not with you
<provolik> ikonia, do you know how can I know?
<ikonia> snaphelp: not in here you won't
<ikonia> snaphelp: that's not this channels support window
<ikonia> provolik: sure, I was expecting it to give you a list with the removal
<ikonia> provolik: ahh hang on, you removed the wrong package
<snaphelp> ikonia: If I need help finding certain packages I can more than ask in here
<ikonia> provolik: try removing libtag1-vanilla
<ikonia> snaphelp: you can certainly ask for package help
<ikonia> snaphelp: you can also use packages.ubuntu.com
<provolik> ikonia, ok
<snaphelp> ikonia: Never heard of that one, always used apt-cache
<ikonia> snaphelp: use whatever you want
<provolik> ikonia, it says that it's not installed
<ikonia> provolik: so that's interesting, so removing the first package says it breaks that one, but it also says that package is not installed
<ikonia> so I think that's the problem
<provolik> ikonia, libtag1v5 and libtag1v5-vanilla are installed
<zamba> god damn.. sometimes apt can be do damn dumb
<snaphelp> Anyways I'm gonna be back. It's 3am here.
<snaphelp> night yall
<zamba> Removing mysql-server (5.7.22-0ubuntu0.16.04.1) ...
<zamba> Setting up mysql-server-5.7 (5.7.22-0ubuntu0.16.04.1) ...
<zamba> why is it setting up mysql-server when it's supposed to be removing it?
<ikonia> provolik: try apt-cache rdepends apt-cache rdepends
<ikonia> oops
<zamba> mysql_upgrade: Got error: 1045: Access denied for user 'debian-sys-maint'@'localhost' (using password: YES) while connecting to the MySQL server
<snaphelp> zamba: If you want a pleasant drop in alternative to mysql there's always mariadb
<ikonia> provolik: try apt-cache rdepends libtag1v5
<provolik> ikonia, trying
<snaphelp> zamba: Just putting that out there. Wont solve your problem, just nice to know
<zamba> snaphelp: problem was that netmrg seemingly required mysql
<provolik> ikonia, https://pastebin.com/V6Qxmvis
<ikonia> provolik: ok, a lot more than expected
<provolik> ikonia, I thinks so :-/
<ikonia> provolik: /last provolik
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> !info libtag1-vanilla
<ubottu> Package libtag1-vanilla does not exist in bionic
<ikonia> provolik: what happens if you do a remove against libtag1-vanilla
<provolik> ikonia, it says that it's not installed
<ikonia> provolik: so why does it think it depends on that package, that's not even listed in the depends list
<provolik> ikonia, maybe I have to install it?
<ikonia> provolik: that pacakge doesn't show up in the ubuntu package version for any distro release
<ikonia> provolik: are you using any 3rd party repos/ppa's
<ikonia> actually, it does, sorry, I'm wrong
<provolik> ikonia, okay I tried to reinstall the package libtag1v5-vanilla but it didn't help
<ikonia> provolik: ahhh wait
<ikonia> provolik: was this box a trusty box once ?
<provolik> ikonia, sorry I cannot understand what you are saying
<ikonia> provolik: was this box once ubuntu 14.04 that you upgrade
<provolik> ikonia, I don't think so
<ikonia> provolik: that package was only ever shipped in ubuntu 14.04
<provolik> ikonia, but all is possible in this world :-D
<ikonia> provolik: can you do dpkg -l | grep libtag1
<ikonia> provolik: put it in a pastebin
<provolik> ikonia, https://pastebin.com/H3AhJWz2
<ikonia> !info libtag1v5-vanilla xenial
<ubottu> libtag1v5-vanilla (source: taglib): audio meta-data library - vanilla flavour. In component main, is optional. Version 1.9.1-2.4ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 283 kB, installed size 1039 kB
<nifker> what does a "bad file descriptor" mean?
<ikonia> !info libtag1v5 xenial
<ubottu> libtag1v5 (source: taglib): audio meta-data library. In component main, is optional. Version 1.9.1-2.4ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 10 kB, installed size 43 kB
<ikonia> nifker: in what context ?
<ikonia> provolik: so they are the right versions,
<nifker> ikonia: wiriting to a file
<nifker> writing*
<ikonia> provolik: can you just do a basic test for me "sudo apt-get update" and put it in a pastebin please
<ikonia> nifker: how are you writing to a file
<provolik> ikonia, https://askubuntu.com/questions/1047948/cant-upgrade-ubuntu-16-04 <-- same issue here
<provolik> ikonia, the messages will be in my language but I am going to do it
<ikonia> provolik: thats ok,
<nifker> ikonia: it could be an issue with my programm but Im using rusts https://doc.rust-lang.org/std/io/struct.BufWriter.html
<ikonia> provolik: so that looks like an external repo, that's why I've just asked you for the command to see what you've currently got enxabled
<provolik> ikonia, https://pastebin.com/K3dMxJ8f
<ikonia> nifker: so you're trying to write software and it's giving that error when you use it
<ikonia> provolik: Ign:3 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty InRelease
<ikonia> provolik: so you have a trusty repo
<nifker> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> provolik: this box was either once a trusty box, or you have manually added a bad repo
<provolik> ikonia, do I have to remove it?
<ArchaicLord> Hi everyone, I am having trouble installing ubuntu 18.04 onto an Asus UX305C. I have USB 2 SanDisc which I used Unetbootin to write the ubuntu desktop iso to. I boot from the usb. When I choose install option instead of install it take me to the live environment to try Ubutnu. When I click the instal disk nothing happens.
<ikonia> nifker: so bad file description is normally (in your context) the call to the api/hook to write the actual file doesn't exit/is invalid
<ikonia> nifker: the guys in the programming channels can help you understand that and how to resolve it in more detail
<ikonia> provolik: Trovato:18 http://ppa.launchpad.net/fengestad/stable/ubuntu wily InRelease
<ikonia> provolik: you also have a wily PPA installed and confiured
<ikonia> provolik: Trovato:20 http://repo.steampowered.com/steam precise InRelease
<ikonia> provolik: and a precise repo
<provolik> ikonia, I think the first is eventually the problem
<ikonia> provolik: your repo setup is a mess
<ikonia> provolik: I think you're whole repo setup is a problem
<provolik> ikonia, okay, what I have to do then? Removing or what?
<ikonia> provolik: comment out all non-xenial repos
<provolik> ikonia, ok
<EriC^^> ArchaicLord: try starting the installer from the terminal using "ubiquity"
<arima9965> tes
<arima9965> anybody here?
<ikonia> many people
<ArchaicLord> EriC^^ How do I do that?
<EriC^^> ArchaicLord: press ctrl+alt+t to open a terminal and type in ubiquity
<provolik> ikonia, done
<ArchaicLord> nothing
<arima9965> ok
<edmoore> hi, i'm on 17.10 and wish to upgrade to 18.04. `do-release-upgrade` does nothing (presumably because it's waiting for 18.04.1), and `do-release-upgrade -d` wants to give me 18.10
<edmoore> is there some intermediate incantation to get me 18.04?
<Ben64> edmoore: what's the output of "lsb_release -c"
<edmoore> bionic Ben64
<Ben64> that's 18.04
<provolik> ikonia, good, now I have just upgrade, but anyway some packages are marked as not upgraded: libtagc0 mixxx
<ikonia> provolik: because you have mixed repos
<provolik> ikonia, is there a possible solution?
<ikonia> provolik: stop using mixed repos
<provolik> ikonia, this will be upgrade those packages?
<ikonia> provolik: depends on where they came from
<provolik> ikonia, okay thanks
<ArchaicLord> ahh so after 50 attempts ubiquity gives an internal error says ubiquity not installed but I can see ubiquity in /usr/lib/ubiquity/bin/ on the usb
<ArchaicLord> instal ubuntu from USB ubiquity gives an internal error says ubiquit not installed but I can see ubiquity in /usr/lib/ubiquity/bin/ on the usb
<negev> hi, i've got an apparmor issue where in complain mode an action works but isn't complained about, in enforce mode it's blocked but also not logged
<negev> so i can't figure out what i need to do to allow it
<tomeaton17> I have mounted my windows partition to /mnt. I have to switch to root user to cd into it, is this normal?
<lotuspsychje> !mount | tomeaton17
<ubottu> tomeaton17: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Bluewolf> Good day all. I'm running Ubuntu Gnome 16.04, I keep getting ads appearing on my notifications every so often or after startup, this started after updates I assume. Does anyone know how I can stop them?
<guiverc_d> Bluewolf, adverts to buy stuff?
<EriC^^> tomeaton17: if you mount it from the file manager it shouldn't need root anymore
<Bluewolf> guiverc_d: Ah not all the time. The last was, To claim a Samsung S7 or something which I had so called won
<guest> what is the best way to set password to external hard drive in ubuntu ?
<Bluewolf> There not showing on the notifications after that
<EriC^^> Bluewolf: sounds like some app is causing those ads, i dont think ubuntu does that by default
<EriC^^> guest: encrypt the drive?
<guest> EriC^^: i dont want to encrype it , i just want to set password
<guiverc_d> Bluewolf, standard Ubuntu & all apps in any repo I can't imagine doing it, have you installed other non-standard apps/repos/ppas?
<guest> it is possible to set password without encrypting it ?
<venn_> Hello World!
<guiverc_d> (logs of what you installed etc. can be found in /var/log/apt/ - for when you forget what/when you installed stuff)
<venn_> umm
<Bluewolf> EriC^^: guiverc_d: I don't explore much on apps. I've not installed any non-standard apps as far as I know. All I have on is things like - VLC, Audacity, Battle.net (Blizzard Entertainment - Which is unlikely to have adds) and wine
<Bluewolf> Unless there is something else which has been added, is there a way to check what apps are installed?
<Bluewolf> To help solve this or are there any other suggestions?
<venn_> To remember it XD
<EriC^^> guest: you can't set a password, i'm not sure if there's a way that users not in a certain group can't mount drives, but it's pretty trivial to bypass it anyways if you have physical access
<guest> EriC^^: then best way of doing it is by using cryptsetup?
<guiverc_d> i'm wondering if some starnge gnome-addon (extension) could have done it; but I suspect if one had it'd be blogged about heaps & i'd have read of it..  even a browser extension can (not sure about gnome on 16.04) sent notifications to OS/gnome - I'd probably check there first (whatever browser was running @ time of advert appearing; if one was)
<EriC^^> Bluewolf: you could start by checking if any ppa's are installed, cat /etc/apt/sources.list and tail -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<EriC^^> guest: yeah you can use luks to encrypt it or if encfs if you just want to encrypt a dir
<guest> thanks
<Bluewolf> EriC^^: Oh wait, I think I may have found something. An app, Makehuman, I just remembered having it on my PC when I was helping a friend. I removed it though.
<Bluewolf> Do I delete those files in cat /etc/apt/sources.list folder?
<EriC^^> Bluewolf: no
<EriC^^> Bluewolf: how did you add the makehuman app?
<Bluewolf> From its official site
<EriC^^> via ppa?
<Bluewolf> In truth, I can't be sure. It was quite a while back
<Bluewolf> I would assume?
<Bluewolf> Yeah looks like it, I'll paste the output
<Bluewolf> EriC^^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/h76GSNZv5v/
<EriC^^> Bluewolf: use ppa-purge to remove it
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<Bluewolf> Alright, I've run the command
<venn_> What will happen if I do pop() on an empty queue in STL,C++ ?
<Bluewolf> EriC^^: Will that purge solve it?
<Bluewolf> Or do I have to run 'sudo apt autoremove' ?
<EriC^^> Bluewolf: you have to run a ppa-purge command
<Bluewolf> Like the one above (sudo apt-get install ppa-purge) - I did this?
<Bluewolf> EriC^^: Oh, what command, I'm not familiar with these?
<EriC^^> 1 sec Bluewolf
<EriC^^> Bluewolf: try sudo ppa-purge -p ppa:makehuman-official/makehuman-11x
<Bluewolf> EriC^^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/np6kHY453B/
<EriC^^> Bluewolf: sorry typo
<EriC^^> sudo ppa-purge ppa:makehuman-official/makehuman-11x
<Rojola> hi
<Rojola> I would like to install "cordova" on Ubuntu 18.04.   I found many websites explaining how to install cordova, and all of them want me to install the package "python-software-properties" as first step
<Rojola> the problem I am facing is, that the package "python-software-properties" does not exist in the repos
<Bluewolf> EriC^^: Happens :D  - Its Updating package lists
<EriC^^> cool :D
<teo_> today when updating I get a strange error: "The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate-dev/trusty-mate/ubuntu xenial Release' does not have a Release file"
<guiverc_d> Rojola, yeah, I see it for all but 18.04 https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=python-software-properties ; it's universe
<teo_> Does it mean the repository is down?
<Bluewolf> EriC^^: How long is this supposed to take, or is it done already? xD
<Rojola> guiverc_d, I try to install "cordova" the way I _think_ it should be done...
<guiverc_d> teo_, why do you have it?  it's for 14.04 (trusty) https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/+archive/ubuntu/xenial-mate may be what you want/need
<Rojola> guiverc_d, I will install "nodejs" and "npm" and then install it via npm
<ArchaicLord> Just to let you I fixed ubiquity install issue. installed etcher and redownloaded iso and reinstalled worked prefectly then
<guiverc_d> :) Rojola
<Bluewolf> EriC^^: Oh there we go, its done. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QfzpJ3DdPY/
<EriC^^> Bluewolf: seems ok
<EriC^^> you can run sudo apt-get autoremove --purge  to remove the extra stuff not needed anymore
<EriC^^> and sudo apt-get autoclean
<Bluewolf> EriC^^: Alright. Thank for the time and patience mate :y:
<teo_> <guiverc_d> thanks! I will remove it and add the one you propose
<ZaZaQR> hello
<Jonta> Hi
<dudeji> how to find which process is causing high processor load ?
<ZaZaQR> who is still up?
<dudeji> tried options are : top , htop , iostats
<Jonta> ZaZaQR: Loads. Timezones. Do you have a question?
<michael2> dudeji: were you able to find process using top?
<dudeji> yeah, its apache server and some threads endsup in waiting state 'D' so went even future and figured out which php file is getting stuck and even i disable that php api , server still goes up.
<dudeji> sorry for typo
<dudeji> yeah, its apache server and some threads ended up in waiting state 'D' so went even further and figured out which php file is getting stuck and disabled that php api , server still goes up.
<Takios> Hello, what is the packaging policy for packages that require a working mysql user? Currently, we have them coming out of configuration management, but it has been brought up that the package should work independently of it so the mysql user should be created by the package.
<kappaiota> hello everyone
<Jonta> Hi
<kappaiota> i am new here, and wanted to ask for some help
<Jonta> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kappaiota> I have an ubuntu gnome 16.04 system that i upgraded to 18.04. the installation broke at some point
<kappaiota> i cant log in anymore and i tried to use the live disk to reinstall 16.04
<Jonta> !enter | kappaiota
<ubottu> kappaiota: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<kappaiota> i have a partition with all my personal files (NTFS) partition, two other partitions for ubuntu (/ and /home). if i erase 18.04 and resinatll 16.04 will i lose all the files on the ntfs partition? the installation wizard was very vague about this
<Comnenus> Can someone point me to a guide on how to seal a Ubuntu 18 template?  Seems everything goes sideways once I delete /etc/machine-id, and on next boot if it is missing it is not automatically regenerated, so I must be doing this wrong.  So far I haven't found any solutions.  I assume if I clone a template I would want machine-id to be unique.
<kubast2> Yo
<Jonta> Hi
<kubast2> How can I recompile dkms modules from recoveryshell ?
<kubast2> I think my nvidia install broke because it does the same thing it does on arch
<BlackDex> Hello all. I'm trying to create a bootable 18.04 USB Stick. But it seems to be not working. I have UEFI (Secure boot disabled) and booting seems to work until the installer tries to find the files.
<kubast2> Doesn't show X.org on laptop screen and tty is broken because it alternates beetween first and nd one
<BlackDex> the startup disk creator doesn't seem to work
<kubast2> *gdm
<BlackDex> because i used that
<dziegler> Hi, i try to run the command "pbuilder-dist bionic create" as a sudo user. But I get the error "sudo: sorry, you are not allowed to set the following environment variables: ARCHITECTURE, DISTRIBUTION, ARCH, DIST, DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS". Does anyone know how my sudoers file needs to look for pbuilder? I use "jenkins ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/pbuilder-dist, /usr/sbin/chroot, /usr/sbin/pbuilder" at the moment.
<kubast2> I had 4.18 kernel installed to check whether a device works under it and it didn't ,and after uninstalling and booting to 4.15 it turns out my gpu driver broke
<kubast2> And it just loops forever trying to launch gdmnch gdm
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<kubast2> BluesKaj: do you know how to recover when gpu driver borks after a temporary install of newest mainline kernel (tested whether a driver for a video grabber is present there)
<kubast2> I uninstalled it and I can't boot to xorg
<kubast2> On 4.15 kernel
<kindeljan> mangold
<BluesKaj> kubast2:  that sounds like a non-default driver if the kernel upgrade din't upgrade the gpu driver as well
<kubast2> Proprietary nvidia driver from the repo installed from official ubuntu gui BluesKaj
<TimeDoctor> kubast2: I'd ssh in and reinstall the driver in-case that fixes it
<kubast2> What's the command for it?
<kubast2> Ik there is a ubuntu driver picker cli app
<BluesKaj> kubast2:  mainlines are upstream non-default , correct?
<kubast2> They are from ubuntu devs but yes non-defaults
<MangoldSchellfis> test
<BluesKaj> there's your problem, kubast2
<kubast2> I installed the stock one back and I installed it for a test BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> kubast2:  you could try sudo modprobe nameofdriver to see what the dependency errors are
<kubast2> Allright insec I will be taking a shower
<kubast2> I allready booted into recovery mode so that will take a minute
<lessless_> I updated to erlang-21 which was a mistake but can't go back to erlang-20 because of "erlang : Depends: erlang-diameter but it is not going to be installed"
<lessless_> the command is "apt-get install erlang=1:20.3-1"
<kubast2> BluesKaj: could not insert off
<kubast2> Unknown symbol in module
<BluesKaj> kubast2:  which gpu and driver
<BluesKaj> ?
<kubast2> Well I actually have nouveau driver rn but it doesn't work either way
<kubast2> It worked before
<BluesKaj> kubast2:  read the part about uninstalling upstream kernels  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<guiverc_d> lessless_, what Ubuntu are you running?  erlang-diameter exists for cosmic (https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/erlang-diameter)
<lessless_> guiverc_d 16.04
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<BluesKaj> Hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey BluesKaj
<guiverc_d> lessless_, i know nothing about erlang; but the dep you listed only exists for 18.04 in standard repos; many blogs tell you how to install (eg. https://tecadmin.net/install-erlang-on-ubuntu/) for 16.04 - maybe try one of those. (it doesn't say version, it was only the first from duckduckgo)  [adding files intended for other versions isn't recommended which is why I've chosen this answer)
<lessless_> guiverc_d thanks. I suppose it's jus a matter of figuring out why my system wants those 18.x packages
<kubast2> Works rn BluesKaj installed proprietary nvidia drivers
<guiverc_d> lessless_, the 16.04 erlang (https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/erlang) has package name 1:18.3 - which maybe means its -18 [package; so maybe you didn't use default version; updated with another ppa/repo (another page I looked at suggested using a non-std source).. and used non-Ubuntu tools to update? (like python can use `pip` maybe) - sorry I don't know
<BluesKaj> kubast2: ok ,good
<skinux> For some reason, I can login using Gnome, but not other DEs.
<skinux> They just go back to login
<ppf> skinux: check .xsession_errors
<skinux> It doesn't have anything useful
<ppf> what about the DM's logs
<skinux> lightdm log is empty
<newbiii> hi people I have no sound i my freshly installed bionic beaver. any help?
<ppf> skinux: it has like 5 different logs
<skinux> Which one do I look in?
<ppf> skinux: all, i guess
<skinux> I can't seem to find any with useful iinfo
<ppf> skinux: can you paste .xsession_errors
<skinux> https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/7db739e8b03f26a0a3004f60fb63014b
<ppf> that's after a successful or unsuccessful login?
<skinux> Successful
<ppf> i meant in a DE that immediatly exits
<skinux> Oh.
<skinux> Hold on.
<newbiii> hi people I have no sound i my freshly installed bionic beaver. any help?
<ppf> !sound " newbii
<ubottu> ppf: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ppf> !sound | newbii
<ubottu> newbii: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<newbiii> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<brahmana> Hi, is there a way for me to see the no of connections that are waiting to be accepted for a listening socket?
<skinux> Here is after a failed login https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/7db739e8b03f26a0a3004f60fb63014b
<delta64> @search orwell
<ppf> skinux: what about the X/DM logs
<skinux> From what I could tell, they don't have anythin
<brahmana> catphish: I see. The app server I am using is doing that. Though it is doing it with processes. A master process which is listening and then worker processes which pick up incoming requests
<Guest6960> hello
<skinux> There is  a temporary shell file that fails to run as root, and it complains about not being able to copy Xauthorization file
<nexthelp> beep boot
<nexthelp> boop
<lordtolstoi> hello
<HexaByte> Hi guys. I'm looking for PPA for PHP 5.4 for Ubuntu 18.04 LTS as alt install to other versions. Any hints?
<HexaByte> There used to be ondrej PPA or something, but i can not find it today for 5.4
<memphisto> HexaByte: try this https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php?field.series_filter=bionic
<HexaByte> will check it out. In description of this PPA, there is not 5.4 mention
<memphisto> 5.4 is out of support
<HexaByte> i know, it has been for quite some time
<memphisto> http://web.archive.org/web/20131216111917/https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/php5-oldstable
<memphisto> but there is no Bionic here
<memphisto> can't you go to bit newer
<HexaByte> one particular site and one particular user requires 5.4, there are other versions installed as well, but for that site that is a requirement
<HexaByte> and I really do not feel like compiling stuff in 2018
<memphisto> :)
<HexaByte> for CentOS i can find packages, but for Ubuntu 18.04 I can not. I just got used to ubuntu and I quite like it, so it would be awesome to find a package base for 5.4. I know I'm not the only one with such needs.
<HexaByte> So any hints to get packages for 18.04 will be appreciated
<u0_a96_> p
<ioria> HexaByte, give a lot here but it's desperate as it sounds http://packages.rusoft.ru/ppa/rusoft/php/5.4/pool/ubuntu-bionic/amd64/php54/
<ioria> *look
<HexaByte> looks like rusoft compiled most versions of PHP
<HexaByte> does anyone know who rusoft.ru is? :-)
<ioria> HexaByte,  maybe a trusty 14.04 vm forcing 5.4
<ppf> docker ftw
<HexaByte> ioria: custumer wants eveything on the same server (which is a VM anyway), thanks for the hint though
<HexaByte> they are uprading application pool slowly
<ioria> HexaByte,  ok, gl
<HexaByte> and I would never run EOL Ubuntu anyways :-)
<ioria> HexaByte,  14.04 is not eol
<HexaByte> no?
<HexaByte> lol
<HexaByte> my bad, sorry
<ioria> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<ppf> no, one more year
<ppf> so just run it in a container
<gnulligan> guys I need help
<ppf> you've come to the right place
<gnulligan> I'm setting up an ubuntu + windows + clonezille triple boot system on UEFI
<gnulligan> ppf: :D
<gnulligan> and I want all the entries to be in NVRAM
<gnulligan> but the default NVRAM entry will be grub, and give me the option to load whichever OS I want
<gnulligan> So I installed windows to take up 100GB, then use disk management in windows to make a 300mb clonezilla fat32 partition, then rebooted and installed ubuntu manually to a 100gb ext4 partition
<gnulligan> and I set ONLY that partition to be bootable
<gnulligan> then I rebooted into windows and extracted the clonezilla.zip file to the clonezilla partition
<gnulligan> after I reboot, only clonezilla and windwos show up as entries in the NVRAM
<gnulligan> no ubuntu
<ppf> what do you mean by entry
<gnulligan> I bet it's because ubuntu is ext4
<gnulligan> ppf: in the uefi. If I press F12  during boot I can change uefi settings and see bootable devices
<gnulligan> I think the problem is UEFI only supports reading fat-formatted devices
<ppf> are you sure you installed ubuntu in EFI mode?
<gnulligan> no, the installer gave me very few options
<gnulligan> I could make a partition, choose FS, choose mount point
<gnulligan> but thats it
<ppf> were you at any point booted into ubuntu?
<gnulligan> only the live system
<gnulligan> never again, because no entry in uefi
<gnulligan> I think this depends on how the ESP works
<gnulligan> which I need to read up on lol...
<ppf> okay. can you switch to legacy bios?
<gnulligan> that would kill windows
<ppf> and see if you can boot ubuntu?
<ppf> well you can switch back at any point
<gnulligan> hmmm
<gnulligan> I'm worried about windows there lol... just switching to legacy won't write to the disk at all right?
<ppf> i'm not sure what you did during setup, but in efi mode it should have created an efi partition for your boot loader
<ppf> which it looks like it didn't
<newbiii> Hi people, I have no sound omn my freshly installed bionic beaver. I did already the check suggested by the bot "troubleshooting" - every chek he suggests is OK. when I try to play an mp3 file the pulsaudio volum control "pulses" displaying a picture as if something is played, but still no sound. I checked of course all the "mute" buttons everything is unmuted
<newbiii> any help?
<HexaByte> Is there a way to add: http://packages.rusoft.ru/ppa/rusoft/php/5.4/pool/ubuntu-xenial/amd64/php54/ as a PPA or some other type of repository. I want just 5.4 packages from this source.
<gnulligan> ppf: sorry I was reading up on ESP
<gnulligan> that has to be fat32-formatted right?
<ppf> yes
<gnulligan> well when the installer asked me where to put the bootloader I selected the ext4 partition
<gnulligan> and in windows I don't see any additional partitions
<gnulligan> that are fat32
<gnulligan> so the ESP is probably ext4 on this system
<ellyacht> can someone help me with a hardware issue
<ppf> i'm not super certain since i haven't seen this in a while, but what exactly does the setup ask you there?
<ppf> where to put /boot?
<HexaByte> ioria: Is there a way to add: http://packages.rusoft.ru/ppa/rusoft/php/5.4/pool/ubuntu-xenial/amd64/php54/ as a PPA or some other type of repository. I want just 5.4 packages from this source.
<ellyacht> MSI GS63VR Stealth pro the bluetooth and wifi modules are on right at startup
<qwebirc71398> hi
<ellyacht> I am running linux on the machine
<ppf> gnulligan: because the ESP should be installed on a _disk_, not a partition
<ellyacht> linuxmint 19
<ppf> in the sense that, the installer will create the efi partition and everything
<ppf> !mint | ellyacht
<ubottu> ellyacht: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<qwebirc71398> I am having this strange issue with my Panasonic CF-SX2 laptop. The 'Fn+BrightnessDown' combination is triggered for a solid 10 seconds or so upon a charging cable being inserted or removed.
<qwebirc71398> Running 18.04
<qwebirc71398> This leaves me unable to use the keyboard of the device until the combination stops being triggered or I manually change the display brightness back to a non-zero value
<fred__tv> Hi, 12.04+lxde+autologin , at boot desktop environment is displayed with no password , suddenly after months , this login page is displayed at boot:
<gnulligan> ppf: ok yeah that's what I was afraid of
<fred__tv> https://imagebin.ca/v/46A9gpo5UiYu
<ppf> gnulligan: what is?
<gnulligan> I didn't want to overwrite the entries for clonezilla or windows
<newbiii> Hi people, I have no sound on my freshly installed bionic beaver. I did already the check suggested by the bot "troubleshooting" - every check he suggests is OK. when I try to play an mp3 file the pulsaudio volum control "pulses" displaying a picture as if something is played, but still no sound. I checked of course all the "mute" buttons everything is unmuted. Any help? --
<gnulligan> that's why I set the bootloader to the partition instead of the disk
<fred__tv> no usual user is displayed, and if "more" is chosen and usual username/pass is typed , login fails
<ppf> entries?
<qwebirc71398> @newbiii try alsamixer and make sure none of the channels are muted or at 0 volume
<qwebirc71398> On my laptop for some reason the headphone channel actually controls the speaker
<ppf> gnulligan: boot into the lifesystem again and check the partition table
<ppf> gnulligan: and when you're in there, check whether the system is booted in uefi mode ;)
<ausjke> difference between 'apt update' vs 'apt-get update' ? I know apt-update is not good for scripting, just for command line interactive usage
<gnulligan> ppf: I am sure it's uefi lol
<ppf> ausjke: apt is the new-and-improved apt-get
<gnulligan> ohhhh
<gnulligan> wait
<gnulligan> you mean the ubuntu live system
<gnulligan> okok
<ausjke> in my case, 'apt-get upgrade' will keep-back-packages, 'apt upgrade' will upgrade them
<gnulligan> hmm
<gnulligan> how do I so that?
<newbiii> qwebirc71398: thanks, I remember now that last time (7 years ago) I also had to do this. The channels "front mi" and "line boo" are muted now. unmuting.
<gnulligan> do I have to do "try ubuntu" and then bring up a shell?
<ppf> ausjke: it's not "good for scripting" because the api might change
<ppf> gnulligan: yes
<ppf> ausjke: apt-get upgrade and apt upgrade should be identical
<ausjke> ppf: not really, which is why i am asking here :) which is a big surprise
<qwebirc71398> is there a way to completely disable tbe brightness slider popup?
<qwebirc71398> in 18.04, gnome
<gnulligan> ppf: how do I find out if the usb is in efi or mbr mode?
<ppf> gnulligan: [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS
<ausjke> my cron job uses apt-get and never upgraded a few packages, so i spent some time looking this morning and it turns out apt-get just kept them back, then i try 'apt' it then upgrades fine
<ausjke> in the meantime i learned i should not use apt in scripts/crons
<leftyfb> ausjke: um ... I don't think apt-get holding back packages and apt installing them is a thing
<gnulligan> ok brb booting live system
<leftyfb> ausjke: unless you're using dist-upgrade or the like with apt and not apt-get
<qwebirc30362> I need help burning a ubuntu iso dvd on mac
<qwebirc30362> It only makes one file not all the ones i need to boot. Onli one big iso file
<ausjke> leftyfb: https://pastebin.com/JVdQNgsC
<ausjke> leftyfb: no i did not use dist-upgrade, it's a fresh 1806 at digitalocean.com
<qwebirc30362> Any ideas?
<ppf> qwebirc30362: you need to burn that to the dvd as an image, not as a file
<leftyfb> ausjke: interesting
<leftyfb> qwebirc30362: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<leftyfb> qwebirc30362: first result on google for "ubuntu burn iso on mac"
<ppf> ausjke: wtf
<qwebirc30362> I followed that
<qwebirc30362> Does not work
<newbiii> <qwebirc: I unmuted all I could in Alsamixer. no progress. By the way what does it mean "00" in the bottom of each column?
<leftyfb> qwebirc30362: define "Does not work"
<ppf> ausjke: i had no idea. but the manpage says that's what it does
<ppf> so apt upgrade != apt-get upgrade, and dist-upgrade != full-upgrade
<qwebirc30362> Disk utility burns the dvd but it is all in one file. Cant boot fromit
<leftyfb> qwebirc30362: I would try #apple or #osx or something then
<ausjke> apt upgrade != apt-get upgrade has consequences especially when people assume they'are ==
<sa_> I’ve a ubuntu box on the network. Let us assume the login username and password for the ubuntu box known to multiple people, if multiple people logged into the ubuntu PC  via windows machine using putty and ran few commands. Is there any way to know the history of commands ran by multiple windows putty clients(‘history’ command does not helped)?
<ppf> ausjke: agreed
 * ausjke switched apt-get to apt in scripts
<ppf> ausjke: but the manpage is quite clear, and it emits a warning when scripted. that's about all there is to do about it
<ausjke> i will find apt/apt-get maintainer email and report
<gnulligan> ppf: omg I booted the usb in bios mode
<gnulligan> AND NOW THERE'S AN "INSTALL ALONGSIDE WINDOWS" OPTION
<ppf> gnulligan: then you'll get an OS in bios mode too :)
<gnulligan> hahah
<gnulligan> no I mean
<gnulligan> before
<leftyfb> sa_: only after they log out
<gnulligan> I installed under bios mode
<gnulligan> and now in uefi mode
<gnulligan> there's install alongside other oses
<leftyfb> sa_: then their history will be written to history
<gnulligan> so much easier omg
<leftyfb> !enter | gnulligan
<ubottu> gnulligan: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<ppf> ausjke: sure. but i'm certain that's intentional and they weighed the consequences. especially since you ignored the warning ;)
<ppf> also note that apt comes from upstream debian and is not an ubuntu product, so you should complain to the right person ;)
<newbiii> Hi people, I have no sound on my freshly installed bionic beaver. I did already the check suggested by the bot "troubleshooting" - every check he suggests is OK. when I try to play an mp3 file the pulsaudio volum control "pulses" displaying a picture as if something is played, but still no sound. I checked of course all the "mute" buttons everything is unmuted. Any help?---
<ausjke> ppf: who knows, maybe ubuntu tweaked it for its own sake, at least 'apt show apt' showes 'ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com' instead of debian
<ppf> Original-Maintainer: APT Development Team <deity@lists.debian.org>
<ausjke> yes
<ppf> but give it a shot
<ausjke> hope i don't need subscribe to that list to report, anyway will email
<sa_> leftyfb: It looks like each ssh session has it's own 'history'?
<leftyfb> sa_: in memory
<ppf> sa_: multiple sessions for the same user?
<sa_> ppf: yes
<tomreyn> newbiii: is this new hardware, or did the same hardware and hardware / firmware configuration (including where cables are plugged into, and the same speakers) work previously?
<ausjke> reported, done for now
<gnulligan> ubottu: sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of https://web.archive.org/web/20170201184826/http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<gnulligan> ok so if I boot to usb in UEFI mode and choose "install alongside other OSes" what happens?
<gnulligan> does it modify the uefi nvram? will it replace windows BCD with grub?
<ppf> it'll create a new/use an existing efi partition to install grub
<gnulligan> so it overwrites the ESP with grub, right?
<newbiii> tomreyn:  it is the same hardware, I just erased pangolin and installed beaver
<ppf> it installs grub into the esp, yes
<gnulligan> my goal is to keep separate entries in the UEFI NVRAM
<gnulligan> of linux grub, clonezilla grub and windows BCD
<ppf> that means you need efi partitions for each of them
<tomreyn> newbiii: and itworked before?
<ppf> which i don't think works?
<gnulligan> ppf: ok, so when windows installed it added the ESP automatically
<gnulligan> and with clonezilla I got lucky because I installed it to fat32
<ppf> yes
<ppf> right now your ESP only contains the windows bootloader
<ppf> you can't boot ubuntu with that
<gnulligan> ppf: wait I think I have two ESPs
<ppf> if you replace it with grub, you can boot all
<ppf> why, how?
<newbiii> tomreyn: yes it did
<gnulligan> ppf: because I installed clonezilla in UEFI mode to a single fat32 partition, so the whole fat32 partition seems to contain both the ESP files and the root filesystem
<gnulligan> (I literally just unzipped clonezilla from windows and copy/pasted to the partition)
<ppf> no, ESP is a partition
<gnulligan> then why did that work?
<gnulligan> I was following this guide: https://www.rmprepusb.com/tutorials/142---windows-restore-uefi
<ppf> you install a boot loader into that partition, and UEFI runs that loader if you boot from this partition. but uefi knows how to run other boot loaders directly and bypass esp
<skinux> How do I determine which display manager is running?
<ppf> skinux: ps auxf
<HexaByte> what's the equivalent of /etc/debian_version in ubuntu?
<HexaByte> need to check which ubuntu it is
<ppf> HexaByte: cat /etc/*-release
<HexaByte> ah tn
<HexaByte> x
<ppf> that works on basicly every distro ;)
<HexaByte> ppf: lol, that is correct
<HexaByte> i never noticed
<skinux> That's weird. It seems both LightDM and GDM are running
<skinux> How is that possible
<mikeymop> So I am trying to install a .deb on fedora
<mikeymop> they have dpkg which I installed
<mikeymop> and it installs fine
<mikeymop> but How would I uninstall? since I dont have apt
<ausjke> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<mikeymop> would I do remove and point it to the original .deb?
<ausjke> ubottu: who wrote lines for you
<ubottu> ausjke: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ppf> mikeymop: dpkg -r
<gnulligan> ppf: ok, so if I delete the current ubuntu partition, restart into the usb in UEFI mode, and install manually I should be able to set up a third ESP, which will give me a third entry in the UEFI, right? What manual partitions do I create?
<ppf> gnulligan: you don't need to delete it, you can just reinstall ubuntu over it
<gnulligan> ESP and / at a minimum, right? I'm on a SSD so I'm going to add swap later with a HDD
<skinux> How do I tell LIghtDM not to run?
<ausjke> ubottu: ipsec
<gnulligan> ppf: lol I already deleted it from windows
<ppf> skinux: systemctl disable lightdm
<ppf> gnulligan: then just reinstall
<gnulligan> ppf: but what partitions should I make in the manual install?
<ppf>  /
<gnulligan> no ESP?
<ppf> no, the installer does that
<ppf> IF you're in efi mode
<gnulligan> but I need to make sure this ESP is separate from the other two
<ppf> there is only one
<ppf> why do you need this?
<gnulligan> I thought you said to have different entries in the uefi menu I need different ESPs?
<ppf> no
<ppf> all OS images/bootloaders get installed into the same esp
<gnulligan> ok. my goal is to have all OSes visible to the firmware, so if grub breaks, I can choose another one easily
<ppf> yes, that's how you do it
<ppf> though if grub breaks you can't boot ubuntu ')
<gnulligan> I do not want to have the default, which AFAIK is a single UEFI entry for grub which will then let you chainload the 3 OSes
<ppf> then again, grub doesn't break
<gnulligan> ppf: well my biggest concern is that a future update to ubuntu or grub will somehow prevent grub from booting windows
<gnulligan> this happened before lol
<gnulligan> also windows could overwrite the ESP too
<ppf> if this happens you can fix it
<ppf> it could, but it won't
<gnulligan> windows updates break grub quite often
<ppf> has never done so for me
<gnulligan> if they're big, like feature updates etc
<ppf> but then you just restore it, no harm done
<rhoks1> hi guys, I minimized an app to system tray on 17.10 and can't access it now, where do I find it?
<gnulligan> is the default "install alongside other OSes" option going to remove the other two entries from my UEFI?
<ppf> also, it can only break the default bootloader. not the actual grub
<ppf> no
<ppf> it shouldn't
<gnulligan> ok, that's what I need to avoid. I need to keep the separate options in case something gets nuked... It would be really easy though if I could just press "Install alongside other OSes" and it will leave the clonezilla and windows entries in the UEFI boot menu alone
<rhoks1> anyone?
<ppf> yes, just press it
<ppf> you can fix it if it doesn't work
<gnulligan> ok I'll try it
<HexaByte> Before I reinvent hot water. How can I add http://packages.rusoft.ru/ppa/rusoft/php/5.4/pool/ubuntu-xenial/ as an apt repository, to get php5.4 packages into apt?
<skinux> Makes no sense, the latest kernel won't boot, and using previous I can only boot into plain Gnome
<newbiii> Hi people, I have no sound on my freshly installed bionic beaver. I did already the check suggested by the bot "troubleshooting" - every check he suggests is OK. when I try to play an mp3 file the pulsaudio volum control "pulses" displaying a picture as if something is played, but still no sound. I checked of course all the "mute" buttons everything is unmuted. Any help?----
<HexaByte> seems like this: deb http://packages.rusoft.ru/ppa/rusoft/php/5.4 ubuntu-bionic main  :-)
<HexaByte> now I just need to fix the problem with public key :-)
<HexaByte> to enable the repo
<gnulligan> ppf: you said "you can fix it if it doesn't work"
<gnulligan> how would I re-add a partition to the UEFI menu if that happened?
<ppf> gnulligan: why not let future gnulligan worry
<gnulligan> lol
<gnulligan> because I just want a general idea of what it entails
<mancman3> gnulligan: burn boot-repair to a usb/dvd and run it to add all BOOTABLE oses. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<gnulligan> ohhhh
<gnulligan> let mem check that out
<HexaByte> How can I get around "The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available". I did try apt-get --allow-unauthenticated update .
<mancman3> if u have a working os already no need to burn it, just install it. it does uefi too
<HexaByte> never mind
<HexaByte> i found the key
<MibixFox> ehh i forced closed gparted since it wasnt responding
<MibixFox> cant get it to open anymore
<mancman3> MibixFox: kill it then
<mancman3> killall gparted
<MibixFox> how?
<MibixFox> k
<MibixFox> gparted: no process found
<mancman3> gnulligan: select the recommended option :)
<MibixFox> im using the gui version
<gnulligan> mancman3: doesn't that just make a new grub with all possible entries?
<mancman3> gnulligan: isn't that what ur after
<gnulligan>  I'm not worried the system won't be bootable, since the "install alongside other OSes" option usually works. I'm trying to make sure all OSes have entries in the firmware as well as grub
<gnulligan> I don't want the uefi to show only one bootable entry, because I've had windows overwrite grub before
<gnulligan> so if grub doesn't work, the clonezilla grub and windows BCD entries should be available as fallbacks
<gnulligan> via the UEFI menu
<mancman3> Oh ok no idea as all motherboard bioses / eufi is different
<gnulligan> I'm trying to find out if the default "install alongside other OSes" option will overwrite the current entries in the UEFI menu. That should depend on the installer
<mancman3> If u install a uefi OS i'm guessing YES
<mancman3> What i mean is if u install with uefi enabled then ubuntu has a uefi signiture
<mancman3> signature*
<mancman3> key what ever
<gnulligan> mancman3: so ubuntu will be added to the list, which is great
<gnulligan> but will it overwrite the other entries?
<ppf> no
<gnulligan> ok cool try
<mancman3> Only Windows seems to delete other boot entries. A Linux install will add/re-add ALL entries
<rfleming> Where do I find my GPG key (file) stored in my keyring?
<mancman3> passwords && keys app
<skinux> I tried deleting .config and .local, still cannot login to anything but plain Gnome
<rfleming> mancman3: I know it's there.  I need the private key
<rfleming> skinux: what are you trying to do?
<skinux> I'm just trying ot use a DE other than plain GNome
<skinux> Everything but plain gnome just goes back to login
<tomeaton17> Hi, I am getting audio lag with my bluetooth headphones. It starts off without a problem, but then it slowly becomes massive (1s+). How can I fix this?
<ppf> skinux still nothing in the logs?
<ppf> are you on a vanilla Ubuntu or did you make weird changes
<Dragoneye> Where can we add a folder in nautilus left column? Not thinking of bookmarks, would like to add a folder named Private inbetween say Documents and Downloads?
 * Dragoneye is using 18.04 LTS
<skinux> I haven't found any log with anything useful
<JimBuntu> Dragoneye, I think they added Bookmarks as a way for you to do that. Although, I agree, it would be nice if you could drag and drop the "bookmark" into the position toward the top you prefer.
<BluesKaj> Dragoneye:  does  nautlus have a "places"option ...kde user here, been a while since I ran ubuntu/gnome etc
<Dragoneye> "Other Locations"
<JimBuntu> Dragoneye,  ok. Seems you can edit ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<Dragoneye> JimBuntu: Tank you, but then the point is gone, in my case anyway :-)
<skinux> Okay. I'm using GDM and there are NO logs
<leftyfb> Dragoneye: you can't. Those variables in user-dirs.dirs are the only ones that nautilus will understand as far as displaying on top right
<JimBuntu> Dragoneye, ok, sorry. I think you may have to dig in a bit lower level then.
 * Dragoneye is currently scanning the net ...#
<leftyfb> Dragoneye: you'll have to edit the source code for nautilus
<Dragoneye> leftyfb: np, ill add the sources to apt list  ;-)
<BluesKaj> nautilus does have a places  option, whynot use that?
<Dragoneye> BluesKaj: In my case the "+ Other Locations" is a sub page
<squid_> hi, can i ask about a bash script and why it might be failing?
<MibixFox> i have been converting my drives from ntfs to ext4 and using the gui to copy files over if i stop the guis half way and do an rsync -u it wont have to start over will it?
<BluesKaj> right click on the folder and chooseadd to places, they can be moived around in different orders if
<BluesKaj> you wish
<zetheroo> where are app icons stored in 18.04?
<MibixFox> BluesKaj: was that to me?
<BluesKaj> MibixFox: no
<Jonta> !ask | squid_
<ubottu> squid_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Dragoneye> BluesKaj: Think you are on a diffent version. Im running 18.04  and this Noutilus does not have "places"
<BluesKaj> Dragoneye: ok, that a bummer
 * Dragoneye s/Noutilus/Nautilus/
<BluesKaj> that's
<Chydzim> hi?
<Jonta> Chydzim: Hi
<Dragoneye> BluesKaj: Thank you tho for help.  I will search some more on the net :-)
<Chydzim> i need some help guys
<squid_> I am trying to run dd in a bash script, pointing to /dev/sdc* block devices. If I run these dd commands individually, they work, but if I run them from the script, all that happens is regular files get created in /dev/ with the names sdc 1, 2 etc
<Jonta> !ask | Chydzim
<ubottu> Chydzim: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Jonta> squid_: Script source code in pastebin? #bash may be a better place
<Chydzim> i found a code on github which i need to build, but i have no idea how to do it, i havent ever used linux
<gnulligan> hey guys
<leftyfb> Chydzim: what code?
<Chydzim> https://github.com/arifogel/twrpabx
<gnulligan> just finished installing ubuntu, a message pops up saying "Please remove the installation medium, then press ENTER"
<gnulligan> when I press enter, nothing happens
<Jonta> Did you remove the installation medium?
<gnulligan> there's a cursor on the screen that goes down though, so I guess the newline is going somewhere
<leftyfb> gnulligan: just remove the install cd/dvd/usb and reboot
<gnulligan> Jonta: ya
<gnulligan> leftyfb: ok, so there won't be any disk activity right now? It's safe to force shutdown?
<squid_> Jonta: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/M6s7F4GzWK/
<leftyfb> gnulligan: correct
<gnulligan> leftyfb: ty :)
<gnulligan> afl
<gnulligan> afk
<leftyfb> squid_: what is _sysroot ?
<squid_> leftyfb: the name of a directory
<leftyfb> ok, just making sure you weren't trying to make it into some variable
<Chydzim> https://github.com/arifogel/twrpabx can someone build it and upload for me to a google drive, or tell how to build it?
<squid_> Ok I think I might have fixed it, seems to be the first line causing a problem
<squid_> The one where the script writes to /dev/sdc
<squid_> And not a partition
<leftyfb> Chydzim: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<squid_> I didn't write this script, but that is supposed to corrupt the media somehow first
<leftyfb> squid_: it would "corrupt" it. Which means there wouldn't be any valid partitions to dd your other files to so they would just to go files
<gnulligan> where is the ubuntu grub.cfg located in the FHS?
<leftyfb> gnulligan: why? You don't edit that directly
<zetheroo> where are icons stored in 18.04
<squid_> leftyfb: That's what I'm now thinking. The thing is, not every partition fails every time, and others in my organisation are using this script without trouble. I'll give it a go without that line and see if it works consistently
<leftyfb> !repeat | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<squid_> !patience
<leftyfb> zetheroo: where did you look?
<zetheroo>  leftyfb: I have been searching online but cannot find any info for 18.04, and ofc I've been looking in my home folder
<leftyfb> zetheroo: did you happen to look in /usr/share/icons?
<leftyfb> zetheroo: I googled "ubuntu icon location"
<zetheroo>  leftyfb: ok, there are some in here from the theme packs ... tks
<leftyfb> zetheroo: next time, keep your search simple to begin with.
<gnulligan> leftyfb: I'm not going to, I'm going to modify another grub.cfg and I need the menuentry details for ubuntu
<leftyfb> gnulligan: again, why?
<gnulligan> leftyfb: because I want to boot ubuntu?
<gnulligan> lol
<leftyfb> gnulligan: Why do you need to mess with grub to get ubuntu to boot? A default install on typical hardware will just boot without having to mess with grub.cfg
<gnulligan> leftyfb: I don't have a default install :P
<leftyfb> gnulligan: what kind of install do you have?
<gnulligan> nevermind I found it ty
<oerheks> gnulligan, then do what you want (lol)
<Jonta> Share your solution with us
<mikeymop> does anyone know how to remove a package using dpkg instead of apt
<leftyfb> mikeymop: why?
<leftyfb> mikeymop: why can't you use apt?
<mikeymop> because I dont have apt on this machine
<MibixFox> can someone please help me? i have been converting my drives from ntfs to ext4 and using the gui to copy files over.   I stopped the gui copy midway and im trying to use rsync in the cli but its not resuming where i left off. im using rsync -a --append -u --progress /mnt/Q /mnt/P/ and it seems to just be rewriting everything
<leftyfb> mikeymop: what version of ubuntu?
<mikeymop> its fedora
<leftyfb> mikeymop: then go to #fedora
<mikeymop> they sent me here
<mikeymop> because dpkg
<worldnet> #Koinange #Hillbrow #SvayPak #Sonagachi #AngelesCity #PatpongPattaya
<leftyfb> mikeymop: We can only support Ubuntu and it's packages here
<leftyfb> !op | worldnet
<ubottu> worldnet: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<mikeymop> apparently everyone crumbles without their package manager
<worldnet>  Aphrodite was worshipped as a warrior goddess. She was also the patron goddess of prostitutes, an association which led early scholars to propose the concept of "sacred prostitution", an idea which is now generally seen as erroneous.
<oerheks> worldnet, wrong channel dude
<MibixFox> lol noone really good with rsync? :(
<leftyfb> MibixFox: cp does not keep acl's/timestamps on files so rsync will override
<leftyfb> MibixFox: rsync keeps everything. If the data has changed from the source (which a cp will do) then rsync will override
<MibixFox> there is a --size-only argument but it doesnt seem to be working
<MibixFox> just keeps overwriting all the files ive already copied :/
<Shabbysheik> mikeymop: you can use dpkg --remove PACKAGENAMEHERE
<mikeymop> Shabbysheik: thanks!
<Shabbysheik> no problem man
<MibixFox> there is also an --ignore-existing command that also does nothing haha
<leftyfb> MibixFox: which filesystem are you copying to/from?
<leftyfb> MibixFox: it won't work right to/from NTFS/FAT
<oerheks> good spot ..
<MibixFox> from ntfs to ext4
<leftyfb> there ya go
<leftyfb> MibixFox: use rsync once, let it finish.
<MibixFox> *sigh*
<MibixFox> just lost like 12 hours of copying
<blackflow> MibixFox: awwww, what happened!
<MibixFox> haha should have used rsync from the beginning :(
<MibixFox> i dont get how if you ctrl+c an rsync it doesnt leave a file in half 😛
<whoami> ?
<leftyfb> whoami: can we help you with something?
<arora> He's just wondering who he is :p
<whoami> no, i just found this channel from website
<leftyfb> whoami: do you run ubuntu?
<whoami> i use debian actually
<leftyfb> whoami: ok, this is a support channel for ubuntu
<eelstrebor> can an existing ext4 filesystem be converted to a  f2fs filesystem without having to do a fresh install?
<whoami> where is this channel from?
<leftyfb> whoami: again, this is a support channel for #ubuntu
<juan_> alguien habla español?
<leftyfb> eelstrebor: https://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-s/s-development/tutorial-migrate-filesystem-to-f2fs-ext4-t3004755   first result on googl
<whoami> ok
<leftyfb> !sp | juan_
<leftyfb> !es | juan_
<ubottu> juan_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<juan_> ok...gracias
<eelstrebor> i've noticed that f2fs isn't an option on the live 16.04.4 dvd also
<eelstrebor> leftyfb, i don't use google but i'll see if it comes up on startpage
<leftyfb> eelstrebor: because it's not meant for desktop OS's
<coconut> eelstrebor: than start using google.... (or duckduckgo)
<eelstrebor> leftyfb, i'm using an ssd for /, /usr,/var so i'm wondering if it'll be beneficial to use f2fs instead of ext4 - and this is a server box but i start with the desktop dvd
<leftyfb> eelstrebor: I've managed thousands of servers running ext4 on SSD's. No issue.
<oerheks> coconut, how helpfull
<eelstrebor> coconut, i have issues with google so i avoid any google products
 * eelstrebor uses firefox instead of google chrome
 * eelstrebor tries to avoid any company that tries to tell him what he should believe/accept/tolerate
<eelstrebor> us old guys aren't politically "correct"
<leftyfb> eelstrebor: lets not
<seni> if when looking up a BusID, and it says `00000000:42:00.0`, does that mean in xorg.conf I should set it as `PCI:42:0:0` ?
<rany> Hi, I install Ubuntu Server 18.04 and every-time I try to change the hostname it reverts back. Can someone help me fix that?
<rany> installed *
<oerheks> rany, how do you change hostname? hostnamectl or the old way editting 2 files?
<leftyfb> ranyhttps://linuxconfig.org/how-to-change-hostname-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<leftyfb> rany: first result on google for "ubuntu 18.04 set hostname"
<rany> oerheks: I changed the hostname via hostnamectl but it reverts back
<rany> leftyfb: That didn't work for me
<gnulligan> eelstrebor: isn't firefox more "politically correct" than even google?
<MibixFox> leftyfb:  i figured it out, im a moron
<MibixFox> :D
<oerheks> with " sudo hostnamectl set-hostname <name>" it should stick
<leftyfb> rany: there's more to it than hostnamectl in that article
<rany> oerheks: but something keeps reverting it :/
<rany> It turns out to be cloud-init which is preinstalled on Ubuntu 18.04; https://askubuntu.com/questions/1028633/host-name-reverts-to-old-name-after-reboot-in-18-04-lts
<gnulligan> hey guys when I try to install xubuntu it just shows a black screen and nothing else
<gnulligan> :/
<gnulligan> it gets to a grub prompt, I select "Install Xubuntu"
<gnulligan> and black
<andrew> i
<leftyfb> rany: which was mentioned in the article I gave you which was the first result on google
<gnulligan> but, when I select "check disk for errors" the error check works fine
<oerheks> rany, har har, that is WSL ..
<leftyfb> oerheks: 18.04 server installs cloud-init now
<gnulligan> and the error check display is perfect, even detecting my second monitor
<rany>  Oh, thanks :D
<gnulligan> I tried editing the options for the "Install Xubuntu" entry in grub and removing "quiet", but it still just shows a black screen, no text
<oerheks> i read > Virtualization: microsoft
<pewds11> hey, how do I install hexchat on ubuntu via the terminal? I tried following some guide on the internet but it seems outdated and stuff
<oerheks> sudo apt-get install hexchat .. any guide will tell the same i guess
<nacc> pewds11: what version of ubuntu?
<pewds11> umm 18.04
<gnulligan> nomodeset worked
<gnulligan> btw does "download updates while installing" ever cause system instability later?
<gnulligan> I've heard one guy say not to use that option because it can be less stable than updating afterwards
<oerheks> gnulligan, no.
<gnulligan> ok cool
<pewds11> oerheks : the guide then states to type this into the terminal sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/hexchat-stable
<oerheks> carefull with PPA's, support by the maintainer only
<oerheks> and that guide is old, no packages for bionic, see >>  https://launchpad.net/~gwendal-lebihan-dev/+archive/ubuntu/hexchat-stable
<nacc> !info hexchat bionic | pewds11
<ubottu> pewds11: hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.14.1-2 (bionic), package size 342 kB, installed size 1039 kB
<pewds11> oerheks : I'm sorry I don't understand what that means..What should I do next?. The terminal throws the same syntax as mentioned in that launchpad link
<nacc> pewds11: what did you try, exactly? use a pastebin
<pewds11> nacc : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZMxDs7wKY5/  I tried running this after running the sudo apt install hexchat command
<oerheks> ctrl c, ofcourse
<oerheks> and just use the install command given earlier
<martinj> help
<martinj> ?
<martinj> test
<tomreyn> !ask | martinj
<ubottu> martinj: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pewds11> oerheks : Ah so just this command : sudo apt install hexchat  ?
<oerheks> yes, very good
<pewds11> oerheks : Thanks a lot!
<oerheks> have fun!
<pinedart> Hey all, is there a way to get the hardening-includes package installed on bionic?  Looks like the last version it was included in was xenial.  I'm running the ubuntu docker image.
<oerheks> pinedart, you mean hardening-includes ?
<pinedart> Yeah looks like the last version to include it is Yes
<pinedart> oops
<pinedart> I mean "yes"
<oerheks> not sure it is out for Bionic 18.04 .. https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/xenial/hardening-wrapper
<oerheks> ah, answer https://askubuntu.com/questions/921113/what-happened-to-package-hardening-includes-in-ubuntu-17-04
<oerheks> obsolete
<pinedart> thanks, I should've googled harder :)
<oerheks> np, not easy to find the answer, but you have a clue now
<nacc> pinedart: oerheks http://pad.lv/u/hardening-wrapper -> publishing history -> LP: #1620313
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1620313 in ubuntu-push-qml (Ubuntu) "stop using hardening-wrapper, obsoleted by recent dpkg-dev" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1620313
<nacc> oerheks: i would argue it's quite easy :)
<gnulligan> hey so I'm having hardware support issues with xubuntu on a ryzen 2400g
<gnulligan> I'd like to update to the most recent kernel
<gnulligan> it's already fully updated, but it doesn't detect my second display and needs nomodeset, among other things
<gnulligan> is the best way with sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<nacc> gnulligan: what version of xubuntu?
<nacc> gnulligan: there is no reason, imo, in general use to not use apt-get dist-upgrade / apt full-upgrade. All that does is allow apt to potentially remove packages in order to upgrade others.
<gnulligan> 18.04, and I just tried it, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will only update gnome
<gnulligan> well, libgoa
<nacc> gnulligan: when you say "most recent kernel", what do you mean?
<oerheks> ryzen 2400G .. kernel 4.16 has fixes for that one.. too new hardware
<gnulligan> well I'm using a ryzen 5 2400g
<gnulligan> ^
<nacc> oerheks: gnulligan: ah i see
<nacc> gnulligan: you could try the mainline PPA, is that what you mean?
<nacc> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<gnulligan> that's what I needed!
<oerheks> :-)
<gnulligan> let me see if its in the software center, brbr
<nacc> gnulligan: note, not supported, etc.
<oerheks> carefull with the order of kernel parts you install, but you should be oke
<gnulligan> nacc: the mainline ppa isn't built-in to the software&updates gui :(
<nacc> gnulligan: ... of course it's not
<nacc> gnulligan: no PPA is
<nacc> gnulligan: did you read the wiki page?
<gnulligan> nope
<nacc> gnulligan: do that first.
<gnulligan> what I mean is, it would be nice if the latest kernel didn't need a ppa
<nacc> gnulligan: why? it's not supported (even by the kernel team).
<nacc> gnulligan: it's exactly why PPAs exist, in fact.
<gnulligan> because it's important lol... would this be correct? ppa:kernel-ppa/mainline
<nacc> gnulligan: it's really not :)
<gnulligan> ok then what's the correct ppa?
<nacc> gnulligan: i meant, it's really not important.
<gnulligan> I found ppa:kernel-ppa/pre-proposed
<nacc> gnulligan: i'm not 100% sure it's an actual ppa like that.
<nacc> gnulligan: did you read the wiki page?
<gnulligan> yes :)
<gnulligan> lol read a wiki page to add a ppa
<oerheks> mainline is not a ppa, you need to install manually, and look for updates yourself
<nacc> gnulligan: it doesn't tell you to add a ppa.
<gnulligan> so is it ppa:kernel-ppa/pre-proposed or ppa:kernel-ppa/mainline?
<nacc> gnulligan: so, i'm not convinced you read it.
<nacc> gnulligan: start at "How do I install an upstream kernel?" and do the steps one by one.
<oerheks> next Cosmis is still @ 4.15 , so running that beta would do no more than you have now
<nacc> yeah it's a bit early in the cycle for the kernel to have changed
<gnulligan> are the odd-numbered kernels still unstable?
<nacc> gnulligan: that hasn't been true for a long time.
<oerheks> that was true up to 2.6.x ??
<nacc> iirc, yeah
<oerheks> something changed, development - stable <to> stable - LTS
<oerheks> reading this https://www.linux.com/learn/understanding-stable-linux-kernel
<oerheks> and https://askubuntu.com/a/843198
<takeme> chmod -x run  <— i can’t change attribute, what’s wrong?
<nacc> takeme: what happens when you try? you haven't given us enough info to help you
<takeme> another channel help me already
<takeme> thanks
<gnulligan> isn't there a certain order the .deb packages need to be installed in for the kernel to be installed correctly? Or does order only apply to the patches?
<gnulligan> the wiki page doesn't mention patches, but they're at the top of the link it provides for the .deb packages
<oerheks> gnulligan, yes, see the A and B part
<gnulligan> oerheks: ok so the order only applies to the patches?
<oerheks> reallly, that wiki is straight forward
<oerheks> there are no patches, just kernel parts
<gnulligan> it says "download kernel files" and gives a link
<nacc> gnulligan: yes, and that link is a list of directories
<gnulligan> ohhh
<gnulligan> wait
<gnulligan> nacc: thanks for the tip
<gnulligan> ok so the patches are for the source only
<gnulligan> got it
<lordtolstoi> hello
<lordtolstoi> how to grup more than 10 items on de bar /.
<leftyfb> lordtolstoi: what?
<lordtolstoi> im using linux mint
<leftyfb> !mint | lordtolstoi
<ubottu> lordtolstoi: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<blaster> Is there a way to schedule package upgrades automatically for a remote web server or would that be problematic in some way?
<nacc> blaster: unattended-upgrades
<nacc> blaster: and it can be problematic, depending on what you have installed, etc.
<nacc> blaster: but in principle, if you trust the distro and stick to regular ubuntu packages, it should be safe
<oerheks> lordtolstoi, mint is not supported, but this guide should work .. https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/04/add-app-folders-gnome-shell-overview if not, install ubuntu please, and you can do it.
<ewart> how can i put this line in a shell script sudo find /tmp -name "*.tgz*" -exec rm -f {} \;
<ewart> i get an  unexpected char: '\'
<hggdh> ewart: you were using it in a find command, right?
<hggdh> like -exec ...
<ewart> hggdh: yes
<hggdh> wait
<qwebirc16142> Hey so I have Ubuntu server 16.04 and I'm getting an email from cron daemon to an email address that I'm not sure how it got. It's sending it to a group at work and I'd like to make it just email me. I just can't figure out how it got the group email unless I put it in somewhere when I first set up the server. Does 16.04 setup ask for an email anywhere?
<hggdh> my bad, missed the full command
<leftyfb> qwebirc16142: sudo grep -R EMAIL@ADDRESS /etc/
<lordtolstoi> oerheks: not in a folder i dont whant to i whant it on menu bar gruped like txt files in windows xp
<nacc> lordtolstoi: mint is not supported here.
<qwebirc16142> leftyfb: Thanks!.. nothing in there
<leftyfb> qwebirc16142: then look at the cronjob or in your MTA's settings/aliases for an email address/user that forwards somewhere else
<hggdh> ewart: sorry, cannot reproduce
<ewart> i am getting an unxpected char: \ error when i put in a shell script
<ewart> find /tmp -name "*.tgz*" -exec rm -f {} \;
<ewart> how can i make sure to run this
<hggdh> ewart: put the shell and the execution of it in a pastebin
<Comnenus> I'm looking at the systemd-machine-id-commit.service file, and it looks like it should work, but at boot it is not generating /etc/machine-id.  Anybody know why, or if there is another way to do this?
<oerheks> new to me .. http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man8/systemd-machine-id-commit.service.8.html
<nacc> Comnenus: what does `systemctl status systemd-machine-id-commit` say?
<nacc> Comnenus: https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd-machine-id-commit.service.html -- i'm not sure it's used typically
<Comnenus> nacc: condition failed, ConditionPathIsMount=/etc/machine-id was not met.
<nacc> Comnenus: and did you look, do you hve an /etc/machine-id file?
<Comnenus> nacc: I deleted it because I want it to generate a new one at boot, this is going to be a VM template
<nacc> Comnenus: (note file, not directory)
<Comnenus> I'm used to RHEL so it could be that ubuntu just wants to do this a different way.
<Comnenus> but I'm not finding much on google at all.
<nacc> Comnenus: did you read `man machine-id `?
<nacc> Comnenus: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wwd6g76yzw/
<Comnenus> ah.  thank you.
<nacc> Comnenus: and later in the manpage, it explains how its done
<qwebirc16142> leftyfb: Thanks!.. that helped. I looked in the postfix log and it was mailing root@mydomain and root is an alias for our group.
<nacc> that seem like a terrible alias.
 * leftyfb sigh
<leftyfb> I'm just now learning /etc/machine-id is a thing
<nacc> pretty sure it was there in 16.04, leftyfb :)
<leftyfb> the amount of things I learn that I don't know grows on an almost daily basis
<leftyfb> nacc: it is
<moffa> Anyone know how to fix zfs-dkms?  It causes the kernel module build to hang
<nacc> leftyfb: nothing wrong with a TIL moment on a friday! :)
<oerheks> moffa, explain with more details?
<moffa> After upgrading it, apt hangs on builiding inital kernel module
<moffa> "Building initial module for 4.15.0-23-generic" for the past 15 minutes
<ioria> moffa, secure boot enabled ?
<blackflow> moffa: which ubuntu is that?
<ioria> moffa, mokutil --sb-state
<moffa> it says SecureBoot disabled
<moffa> Running ubuntu 18.04
<ioria> moffa, i'd check the bios, just to be sure
<blackflow> moffa: what's teh reason you're installing zfs-dkms? ZFS modules are in the regular kernel package on bionic
<moffa> I dunno, I must have installed it for some reason.. I htink it wasn't auto detecting before
<blackflow> moffa: you don't need it on bionic. only zfsutils-linux
<moffa> It used to automount, but it doesn't anymore
<blackflow> moffa: automount what, pools?
<moffa> Yes, automount pools
<moffa> I think I must have it installed from before xenial.
<blackflow> moffa: clear out the /etc/fs/zpool.cache and import the pools again
<blackflow> moffa: /etc/zfs/zpool.cache    sory, typo.
<moffa> doesn't exist.. maybe that's why?
<blackflow> moffa: right, so runnig zpool import should create it
<blackflow> moffa: you could also try force the cachefile=/etc/zfs/zpool.cache option on the pool.
<moffa> how do I set the mount point? /etc/fstab?
<moffa> I uncommented the cache line in /etc/default/zfs
<blackflow> moffa: no, with dataset option 'mountpoint'
<blackflow> moffa: ZFS doesn't use fstab except for legacy mount modes
<moffa> Umm zpool import can find my zfs, but zfs can't find it...
<blackflow> moffa: can you pastebin the command and error message?
<moffa> I'm just having a senior moment... zpool import shows my pool, how do I get the mountpoint?  zfs get poolname/mountpoint
<FroMaster> Current xenial HWE kernel is 4.13.0-45-generic #50~16.04.1 but the Ubuntu Kernel Git shows HWE as Ubuntu-hwe-4.15.0-24.26~16.04.1 (https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-kernel/ubuntu/+source/linux/+git/xenial/log/?h=hwe)
<blackflow> moffa: mountpoint is for datasets, not pools
<FroMaster> Any idea why there is a discrepancy? How do I install the 4.15.0-24 kernel?
<moffa> FroMaster apt install linux-image-generic shoud install 4.15.0.23.25
<nacc> moffa: not on xenial
<ioria> that willinstall the 4.4 kernel
<moffa> oops sorry
<ioria> !info  linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.128.134 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<nacc> !info inux-image-generic-hwe-16.04 xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04-edge (source: linux-meta-hwe-edge): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.23.45 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 10 kB
<nacc> FroMaster: --^
<moffa> yes sorry you are right
<FroMaster> nacc: On https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-kernel/ubuntu/+source/linux/+git/xenial it shows HWE as Ubuntu-hwe-4.15.0-24.26~16.04.1
<nacc> FroMaster: you'd nee dto use -edge
<nacc> FroMaster: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<nacc> FroMaster: 16.04.4 is the current latest, which is 4.13 based. When 18.04.1 comes out, 16.04.5 will as well, iirc
<FroMaster> nacc: I'm familiar with the article... Take a look at this link https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-kernel/ubuntu/+source/linux/+git/xenial
<FroMaster> It show hwe as a newer kernel than hwe-edge
<nacc> FroMaster: why does that matter to you as the end user?
<qwebirc49035> I can’t create a user after I installed ubuntu
<nacc> qwebirc49035: pretty sure you know the drill. what did you try to do, what happened, etc.
<nacc> qwebirc49035: use a pastebin, as well
<FroMaster> nacc: The code fix I'm looking for is in 4.15.0-24.26
<qwebirc49035> It asks for username and password then i get rejected
<qwebirc49035> Cant go in as a live session either
<eckomute> Is there much of a performance impact of keeping linux /boot on a separate usb or ssd drive?
<FroMaster> nacc: I'm already on `linux-generic-hwe-16.04` but the code fix isn't going into 4.13. Only 4.4 and 4.15. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1768143
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1768143 in linux (Ubuntu) "vmxnet3: update to latest ToT" [Medium,In progress]
<nacc> eckomute: unlikely
<nacc> FroMaster: it's in xenial-proposed.
<oerheks> eckomute, on an usb device, sure
<nacc> FroMaster: again, stop looking at the git tree. look at the archive.
<nacc> qwebirc49035: ok, so you ignored what i said.
<nacc> qwebirc49035: what is "it"?
<eckomute> Thanks nacc. From my understanding, /boot is called and released pretty quickly in the startup process, correct?
<nacc> eckomute: well, /boot isn't "called"; it's a filesystem location. The kernel and initrd are loaded into memory, yes.
<FroMaster> nacc: I'm not certain what you mean by archive. Do you mean https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/
<nacc> eckomute: i'm not sure *why* you'd put /boot on a different disk, but that's up to you
<nacc> FroMaster: i mean where you get pacakges from.
<nacc> FroMaster: stop looking at the source, it's not relevant to getting a pacakge onto your system.
<nacc> FroMaster: you want linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04-edge from xenial-proposed. Are you testing the bugfix specifically?
<eckomute> nacc, I'm doing multiple distros + Windows, trying to use a whole ssd for zfsonlinux root
<FroMaster> nacc: I want to test that kernel version to see if it resolve a specific issue I'm having.
<davenx> mee too
<nacc> FroMaster: then read the bug you posted.
<nacc> FroMaster: which tells you how to test it
<nacc> FroMaster: again, i don't know why you looked at the Git source or the source package links
<eckomute> I figure that if I have 3 ssds, I can use one for /boot to keep my drive free for zfs root. I am also curious about usb /boot. I like that idea, but figure there would be more performance loss than another ssd drive.
<nacc> eckomute: using an entire ssd for /boot seems really silly
<eckomute> Thanks to oerheks, my usb assumption seems to be verified.
<blackflow> eckomute: you're planning to use the whole ssd, unpartitionied for zfs?
<eckomute> No, not using the whole drive for boot. I'll have a linux os on it. Likely ubuntu.
<blackflow> *unpartitioned
<FroMaster> nacc: I started at the git tree to see if the driver had been updated and worked backwards to find which versions it was being included in. I found the bug article last. Just trying to connect the dots.
<eckomute> blackflow: I think so, yes. zfs root for the whole drive.
<eckomute> uefi/gpt
<blackflow> eckomute: don't. partition it first, which means you can put /boot there just fine
<nacc> FroMaster: i see
<Industrial> Hi.
<eckomute> blackflow: From my understanding, zfs works better if it's given a whole disk, no? Why partition first?
<SeTunTun> hello, i updated my ubuntu 14.04 machine today (i mean a daily update not a system update) and it does not boot
<Industrial> Can I somehow get Docker to make files that are accessible to my user?
<Industrial> Right now some files like libraries that get pulled in are made on disk by the root user
<SeTunTun> it is stuck in the "ubuntu" screen. Can anybody help me?
<Industrial> due to docker compose volumes
<blackflow> eckomute: no. it'll also partition it for you, if you don't, so better make the layout that you want
<nacc> Industrial: perhaps you want #docker?
<blackflow> eckomute: zfs benefits from direct access to disks as opposed to hardware raid'ed ones.
<ioria> SeTunTun, can you open a console ? ctrl+alt+f1
<davenx> hi
<eckomute> blackflow: What's the downside of using the whole disk for zfs with the /boot on another ssd?
<Industrial> nacc: docker is a daemon right so it's the root user.
<davenx> can anyone solve issue about Handshake SSL
<davenx> ?
<blackflow> eckomute: like I said, ZFS will partition that disk anyway, if you don't first
<nacc> Industrial: you want #docker
<blackflow> eckomute: so the downside is completely unnecessary complexity
<Industrial> nacc: Can I change how ubuntu runs a service? Can I tell my ubuntu system to run the deocker service under my own user (tom) and not root?
<Industrial> nacc: see what I did there :-D
<nikki_s-00> eckomute: boot can go onto a usb stick. it is you choice!
<Industrial> It's ubuntu specific now xD
<nacc> Industrial: i think you are confusing who runs the docker service with what your user is in the docker container
<Industrial> no. It's the user on my host system that runs dockerd
<nacc> Industrial: again, you want #docker
<santosh> What is the best sftp client with GUI?
<Industrial> that dockerd is creating files on disk with the root user
<oerheks> santosh, there is no single best, filezilla is opensource
<Industrial> am I going to ask #docker how ubuntu starts services?
<blackflow> santosh: filezilla supports sftp
<ioria> santosh, you can use sftp + nautilus
<Industrial> the docker part is fine. it runs okay
<eckomute> blackflow: doesn't allowing zfs to partition the whole disk help align it correctly? A few of the guides suggested that this was the case, so switched from my first route that followed what you are suggesting now.
<blackflow> eckomute: align it at 1MB boundary and you're set
<blackflow> eckomute: and you can force ashift, eg. if you want 4k sectors on a 512b drive
<SeTunTun> Is there any problem with the updates today?
<nacc> Industrial: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/27925006/using-host-environment-variables-with-dockerfile
<nacc> Industrial: i'm fairly sure this is a #docker thing, unrelated to ubuntu
<eckomute> blackflow: Ok, I'll look into it further, thanks blackflow (and others) for your input
<oerheks> likely there are no known issues, SeTunTun
<oerheks> how does updates affect you?
<Industrial> nacc: you are correct:
<Industrial> `As of version 0.7.3, Docker doesn't use "user namespaces" (which would allow to map the root user inside a container to a non-root user on the host). Therefore, if you are root in the container, your file access will happen as root on the host as well!`
<nacc> Industrial: so, next time, listen to the advice you are given :)
<Industrial> hai o\
<FroMaster> nacc: It looks like the code is going into 4.4 and 4.15 not 4.13. Since I'm already on linux-generic-hwe-16.04, I'll either need to roll back to get 4.4 or go to linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge to get 4.15?
<SeTunTun> Since today's update the computer doesn't boot. I is freezed in the ubuntu screen.
<nacc> FroMaster: did you read my messages earlier? I told you exactly what you need to do.
<SeTunTun> i can access the terminal by ctrl+alt+f1 but i don't know what to do. I am screwed
<nacc> FroMaster: the fix is only in xenial-proposed, as is quite clear in the bug (not yet Fix Released).
<Bashing-om> SeTunTun: Tried booting an older kernel from the grub boot menu ?
<FroMaster> nacc: I did. I'm referring to when it goes from `proposed` to `updates`
<SeTunTun> oops sorry nacc, I didn't  see it. one moment
<uebera||> Hi. Is it possible to obtain the original script which is used to build the daily Live CD at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/
<uebera||> ?
<nacc> FroMaster: yes, you'd need to be on -edge to get the fix until 16.04.5 comes out, or go back to the 4.4 kernel.
<nacc> SeTunTun: sorry? I didn't send any messages to you
<SeTunTun> what a mess nacc :S
<ioria> FroMaster, what's your kernel atm ?
<FroMaster> ioria, 4.13.0-45-generic #50~16.04.1
<ioria> FroMaster, cat /etc/issue
<FroMaster> ioria, Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS
<ioria> FroMaster, why are you on that kernel  ?
<ioria> FroMaster, have you run  sudo apt full-upgrade ?
<nacc> ioria: that's the current hwe kernel
<nacc> ioria: 4.15 is in -edge
<ioria> nacc, now xenial is .5  with 4.15 kern ..
<nacc> ioria: no it's not? 16.04.5 will come out after 18.04.1, afaik
<ioria> nacc, oh, right
<nacc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule august or so
<nacc> ioria: it's the only time that's the case :)
<Goop> Yo, I'm trying to play Minecraft (a Java game) on an Ubuntu server. I was able to VNC into the server, but the game crashes because it doesn't see a screen to use.
<ioria> nacc, yep
<Goop> How do I fix this?
 * oerheks scratches head: vnc on server 
<oerheks> vnc server on ubuntu server?
<Goop> oerheks, yeah
<Goop> Well, it's turned into a server/desktop at this point now.
<Goop> I have no physical access, it's all remote.
<leftyfb> Goop: what is this server used for?
<Goop> I'm trying to play games on the server. 4 cores, 9gb of RAM.
<leftyfb> Goop: what is it's purpose other than that?
<oerheks> i think you need to domething with vfb, virtual frame buffer
<Goop> I've got a friend with a horrible computer, and wanted him to play a game with me.
<leftyfb> Goop: so you pay a monthly fee so a friend can play a game with you?
<Goop> Google Cloud, free $300 bucks. I don't care.
<Goop> so, "yes" I "pay" a monthly fee.
<leftyfb> Goop: you know a $35 Rasppberry Pi 3 quad core comes with Minecraft right?
<Goop> leftyfb, yes, that is exactly what my friend has. I want him to get on some beefy modpacks, but I need Minecraft vanilla to work first.
<leftyfb> Goop: run the proper desktop on the remote ubuntu server
<leftyfb> not just through VNC
<Goop> How do I connect to the desktop then?
<oerheks> tons of minecraft server howtos, vnc would take away much bandwidth and cpu power on your slow machine
<Sven_vB> I'm looking for a PDF viewer for Ubuntu trusty that can select columns; i.e. copy all text blocks that do not exceed the left or right boundary of my rectangular selection. any suggestions?
<Goop> 4 cores, 9GB of RAM on a server-grade internet connection. Easily 100mbit per second either way.
<Goop> Sven_vB, libreoffice calc. PDF is an inappropriate file to use for columns.
<Sven_vB> Goop, unfortunately the ebook I'm trying to copy from is provided as PDF only.
<Sven_vB> and badly formatted PDF, as usual on the web
<Ben64> Goop: use ssh, don't use gui at all
<Goop> Sven_vB, okay. Can you copy all the columns? If you can copy columns, I would recommend copying all the columns and paste them into a spreadsheet software and manipulate your cells from the spreadsheet.
<Goop> Ben64, how do I play Minecraft on SSH?
<Ben64> you don't, you run the server that way
<nacc> Ben64: their specific problem is trying to connect a client to a remote system playing minecraft
<Ben64> ah, i misunderstood
<nacc> an underpowered client, that is
<Ben64> well, that's impossible
<Sven_vB> Goop, if I copy all columns, or even just more than one paragraph, paragraphs are ordered left-to-right, then top-to-bottom, with pullquotes mixed in between. I'd prefer text blocks to be ordered top-to-bottom first, then left-to-right, and pullquotes ignored.
<Sven_vB> Goop, do you have a good enough overview of PDF readers available that I should conclude to use Adobe Reader in wine then? ;)
<Goop> I no understanding of PDF. I just figured I'd try to help you out. I come in here to ask for help all the time, and you can only get out of a system what you put in, so I figure I should put in some help too.
<Sven_vB> hehe ok, thanks for trying!
<Goop> Can you copy the PDF into another software and try organizing it the way you want?
<Goop> I find that PDF isn't very nice, and there are nicer software to manipulate text/format with.
<Sven_vB> too labor-intensive.
<Sven_vB> yeah well, I'm trying to get the text out of the PDF exactly for that reason, to use it in a better software. :)
<Goop> What is your purpose? Are you trying to display it to someone else, submit data, or try to take notes for yourself?
<Sven_vB> I'm trying to read a brochure
<Sven_vB> it's obviously optimized for being read visually, not for extracting text in a sensible manner.
<jluc> Sven_vB, your issue depends on the PDF itself more than on the reader
<jluc> PDF can describes the page in different ways
<Goop> Sven_vB, would you give us an image of what you are talking about?
<nacc> Sven_vB: if all youre trying to do is 'read' it, and it's optimized for reading, what exactly is the problem?
<jluc> depending on the way the columns are described you can or cannot select the text properly
<Goop> left-to-right, you're talking about a core problem in English.
<jluc> it relies mostly on the tool that created the PDF
<Goop> core system of English*
<jluc> whether Word, openoffice, scribus, quarkxpress, indeseign etc
<Sven_vB> nacc, I'm trying to read the text with text software, not read it visually.
<jluc> what might help is to crop the columns Sven_vB
<jluc> into 2 PDFs
<jluc> but itll take time
<jluc> unless you automate this with pdftk
<jluc> but then itll take time to write and debug the script
<Sven_vB> jluc, well the default PDF reader (I wish gnome would make it easier to determine the actual program names) can select all the text blocks, and it correctly identifies their geometry, so if it could now apply the rules I suggested above to omit some of the paragraphs, it could actually help me deal with other people's PDF messup.
<Sven_vB> yeah that may be a work-around, although I doubt it will help against the pullquotes
<jluc> there are scripts to export PDF text as text also
<jluc> not script but tools
<Sven_vB> in a world where most PDFs are produced by people who barely know how it works, I think it's a bad idea for PDF viewers to exclusively rely on authors. :P
<jluc> PDFs are meant for viewers
<Sven_vB> so it looks like I'm the first Ubuntu person to be struck by that problem bad enough to fix it. which existing PDF viewer has the least messy codebase? :D
<jluc> you're not the first computer user to think they are the first to think their tool is messy
<Sven_vB> I know, it's one of the reasons I'm a UX evangelist.
<Sven_vB> meh. old Adobe Reader is insecure and modern Adobe Reader is a hassle to use. :(
<Sven_vB> what are your favorite PDF viewers for Ubuntu?
<Jonta> Evince
<Sven_vB> now I remember that name, that's the default one I'm currently using, too.
<CookieM> for me, it’s Okular, for its excessive customisation options
<Sven_vB> I'll try that one.
<Sven_vB> bullseye! its text selection tool does the trick.
<Sven_vB> thanks!
<qwebirc82291> Hi, I need a bit of direction here, is there a particular version of ubuntu built to be booted from usb and test the hardware of a pc, last week my pc started crashing every few minutes, and a slight misunderstanding of 'select partition 4'  followed by 'clean', resulted in my harddisk being, well, cleaned. Multiple failed installs from usb resulting [Ernno 5], is there any particular version of ubuntu or alternative that you w
<Jonta> qwebirc82291: You were cut off at "that you w" there
<Sven_vB> Okular is so neat I wish there was a windows version so I could recommend it to some windows inmates.
<oerheks> there is no special build of ubuntu to test hardware
<qwebirc82291> ..that you would recommend for testing hardware, thanks
<qwebirc82291> cheers
<oerheks> https://fossbytes.com/best-computer-diagnostic-tools-for-windows-and-ubuntu/
<qwebirc82291> <oerheks> cheers, I'll check out checkbox
<Sven_vB> is there a way to move okular's sidebar to the right?
<Guest94225> hi, I need to edit a file via nano as root.. however when I open it via sudo (sudo nano /path/to/file), I can't see any content in the file.. when I use reguler user only
<Guest94225> (nano /path/to/file) it works but I obviously can't save the file...)
<nacc> Guest94225: are you 100% sure the path isn't typod?
<Guest94225> nacc: yes
<nacc> Guest94225: you could check with /bin/cat maybe?
<Guest94225> nacc: also it doesn't work when I log into the root account
<nacc> Guest94225: feel free to pastebin the result using cat
<Kartagis> hi
<Guest94225> nacc: cat works normally for that file
<Kartagis> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2QZBHxnrZq/ why is this?
<nacc> Guest94225: hrm
<Guest94225> nacc: it's apache conf file in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<nacc> Kartagis: group membership does not change until you logout/login
<Guest94225> nacc: nothing unusual about that file
<nacc> Kartagis: if you run `sudo login` and login in your temrinal, you can test that the new groups are set
<nacc> Guest94225: just to sanity check, try a different editor? vi, etc.
<oerheks> Kartagis,  use the group-id perhaps?
<Guest94225> nacc: Found a swap file by the name ".d.conf.swp"
<Guest94225>           owned by: root   dated: Fri Jun 22 20:06:44 2018
<Guest94225>          [cannot be read]
<Guest94225> While opening file "d.conf"
<Guest94225>              dated: Fri Jun 22 20:16:59 2018
<Guest94225>       NEWER than swap file!
<Kartagis> nacc: I'm not talking about that. ubuntu says dev is not a member of 8.webcinizim.com although it is
<nacc> Kartagis: is it actually though?
<Kartagis> id says so
<nacc> Kartagis: grep 8.webcinizm.com /etc/groups
<nacc> Kartagis: again, `id` is not updated until you logout and login, afaik
<nacc> Kartagis: you are still in that group in the currently logged in session
<Kartagis> nacc: yes it exists
<Kartagis> nacc: I logged out and back in
<nacc> Kartagis: what does `groups` say?
<nacc> Guest94225: so you already tried opening it with vi (or have it already opened)?
<Kartagis> nacc: dev 8.webcinizim.com
<nacc> Kartagis: oh, i don't think you can remove the only group a user is a member of
<nacc> maybe?
<Kartagis> nacc: I tried later too
<nacc> Kartagis: tried "later"?
<Kartagis> later than I added dev user to dev group
<Guest94225> nacc: yeah I deleted the swap file and it works
<nacc> Guest94225: ok, so as root you can use vi? quit out of vi, and does nano work now?
<nacc> Kartagis: and you loggedout and in again?
<Kartagis> yes
<Guest94225> nacc: yes nano works after I deleted the swap file
<nacc> Kartagis: can you pastebin?
<nacc> Guest94225: ok, it's possible nano was also showing you that messagae, then?
<Guest94225> nacc: nano was showing me no error message, but I probably edited it before and forgot about it
<nacc> Guest94225: ok, i don't use `nano`, so not sure of its behavior
<Kartagis> nacc: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/646RJ7R2cb/
<Kartagis> Guest94225: what's the issue?
<Kartagis> Guest94225: .file.swp are vim's, not nano's afaik
<paraidomat> Hey guys. I'm using a Lenovo E480 (AMD + Intel GPUs) + Type-C docking station and my screen is showing some random pixels + shuts off randomly for a few seconds ... Has anyone an idea what I can to to solve this?
<nacc> Kartagis: urgh, that message is terrible
<Kartagis> hm, I was wrong, nano makes them too
<nacc> Kartagis: took a look in the source, the "is not a member" message occurs when any removal fails (effectively)
<nacc> Kartagis: is dev in the shadow group?
<nacc> Kartagis: in other words, in the source, that message is printed if the user is not found in *either* /etc/group or /etc/gshadow
<nacc> i *think* :)
<Kartagis> nacc: no it's not
<flugger> https://pastebin.com/quZMnMg6 - is this a sign of a corrupt disk, file system, or just underpowered external usb?
<nacc> Kartagis: what version of ubuntu is this?
<Kartagis> 18.04
<nacc> Kartagis: ok, i just spun up an 18.04 container, added a new user and group (btw, your group name is invalid without --force-badname), switched to the dev user, it was in the group (and in sudo, so i could test like you), sudo gpasswd'd dev out of the group and it succeeded
<nacc> Kartagis: so not sure what's up with your system
<nacc> Kartagis: and if i try to issue the command again, it does emit the error message
<eelstrebor> i've been trying to figure out how to use boot-repair but it keeps giving messages about closing package managers that aren't open - my we searches only talk about issues with dual boot systems (which i'm not doing)
<oerheks> maybe unattended updates are waiting, hit the update icon
<eelstrebor> this is happening from a live cd
<eelstrebor> new install where i want to put grub in a separate /boot partition
 * eelstrebor wanted to create f2fs partitions on his ssd but that option is screened out on gparted
<ubuntustuxk> Hello! the login screen is frozen on one of the machines
<ubuntustuxk> and I don't know how to fix it. ctrl+alt+f2 is not doing athing
<ubuntustuxk> and I don't know how to fix it. ctrl+alt+f2 is not doing anything*
<skhaen> hi all
<Jonta> Hi
<paraidomat> hi
<skhaen> I just bought un HP omen 15 this afternoon. Ubuntu 18.4 is now installed on it, but it's always freezing on login screen.
<skhaen> do you know how I can fix that?
<paraidomat> are you still able to move the mouse or is it completely frozen?
<skhaen> sometine I can and sometimes I can't
<Jonta> What about keyboard input?
<paraidomat> mhhhh okay - when you're still able to move the mouse you could try to change to the CLI, logon there, and then try to read some logs or something
<skhaen> good point
<skhaen> i have a lot of "acpi INT3400:00: Unsupported event [0x86]
<eelstrebor> ubuntustuxk, can you ssh into the back computer?
<skhaen> if the power is unplugged the error message stop
<josteink> Im trying to build a piece of software from source which requires wayland-server 1.15 and wayland-protocols 1.14.
<josteink> bionic ships with wayland-server 1.14 and protocols 1.13.
<josteink> any "safe" way to get those, and get this to build without breaking my system?
<skhaen> Jonta: paraidomat do you have some ideas?
<paraidomat> sorry not really ...
<Jonta> skhaen: External mouse?
<Jonta> Or touchpad?
<skhaen> touchpad
<Jonta> Hmmm
<Jonta> My thought was "how do you know it's frozen?"
<Jonta> And if it was an external mouse, that this might be the problem
<skhaen> Jonta: mmmh, i can write and i have no pointer? :]
<paraidomat> wenn if you can type something the system isn't frozen IMHO
<Jonta> Well in that case
<paraidomat> maybe you're missing the touchpad driver or something?
<paraidomat> do you have a simple USB mouse you could attach?
<skhaen> **sometime** i can write 2 or 3 caracters for my password, and it's freeze
<skhaen> yes
<skhaen> oh sorry, i forgot: when i can login, i have a black screen AND i can move my mouse
<skhaen> but i can't join a terminal
<oerheks> josteink, build from source, or just jump to cosmic 18.10 Beta.. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wayland-protocols
<skhaen> maybe the nvidia card ?
<nacc> josteink: build it in a container based off cosmic?
<qwebirc94172> can anyone describe why my computer is saying 64bit and will install 64bit but when i install 64bit software it wont install and says my cpu is 1386
<oerheks> qwebirc94172, that is unlogical
<qwebirc94172> what do you mean unlogical?
<deusexmachina> are you running a 32 bit installation?
<oerheks> one of those statements is not true
<qwebirc94172> no 64bit
<nacc> qwebirc94172: please pastebin the command you are using and the exact output
<nacc> qwebirc94172: as well as `uname -a`
<qwebirc94172> Linux sam-SATELLITE-T110 4.15.0-23-generic #25-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 23 18:02:16 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<nacc> qwebirc94172: ok, that's one thing, what about the other?
<nacc> !pastebin | qwebirc94172
<ubottu> qwebirc94172: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<qwebirc94172> i went to install ubuntu from ubuntu website and it recognizing my pc as 64 bit and gives me a 64bit downlaod iso and i also tried to install steam and it says it wont run because my cpu is 1386
<nacc> qwebirc94172: it's a bit hard to follow
<nacc> qwebirc94172: ok, you downloaded the iso. Did you install that iso?
<qwebirc94172> yes i did
<nacc> qwebirc94172: if you did, how did you "[try] to install steam"
<nacc>  ?
<qwebirc94172> downlaoded the deb file from steam webiste
<qwebirc94172> i have 3gb ram and itel celeron cpu
<nacc> qwebirc94172: that doesn't install anything
<nacc> qwebirc94172: what did you *do*
<qwebirc94172> the deb file installed via the software centre
<nacc> qwebirc94172: also steam is available from ubuntu
<oerheks> oh, steam asks to install some i386 packages, that is correct
<oerheks> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/06/install-steam-on-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<nacc> you probably have to enable the 32-bit arch
<nacc> if you just use the ubuntu pacakge, i believe you don't?
<oerheks> it does not say your system is i386 :-D
<qwebirc94172> how do i install i386packages
<qwebirc94172> steam installation did and so did virualbox
<nacc> qwebirc94172: read the link from oerheks, yhou have already made your job harder than you need to
<nacc> virtualbox is also in multiverse, iirc
<qwebirc94172> yeah i downloaded a iso for virtualbox and webistes are providing me with amd64 ios files but virtualbox says cannt load kernel is i386
<nacc> qwebirc94172: yeah, don't do that either.
<nacc> qwebirc94172: i feel like maybe you need more basic help, like how to use ubuntu?
<nacc> qwebirc94172: both programs you are trying to use are available *from* Ubuntu, you don't need third party things
<qwebirc94172> i know how to use ubuntu
<nacc> qwebirc94172: do you know what multiverse is?
<qwebirc94172> its universe
<nacc> qwebirc94172: no.
<nacc> qwebirc94172: 'universe' "is universe".
<nacc> !components | qwebirc94172
<ubottu> qwebirc94172: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<RoadRunner> any idea where to get Pidgin 2.13.0?
<qwebirc94172> i think it says biopic
<nacc> qwebirc94172: both steam and virtualbox are available from multiverse without anything else.
<oerheks> RoadRunner, from their website, or look for a PPA
<nacc> RoadRunner: not in ubuntu
<nacc> RoadRunner: what oerheks said :)
<qwebirc94172> why dont deb files work is it a bug from ubuntu
<oerheks> i doubt "virtualbox says cannt load kernel is i386 "
<nacc> qwebirc94172: because you need to setup the i386 architecture for dpkg
<nacc> qwebirc94172: or *just use the ubuntu packages*
<qwebirc94172> oh ok thanks
<qwebirc94172> so just use terminal to install steam
<nacc> qwebirc94172: read the link from oerheks
<RoadRunner> unfortunately pidgins 2.13 execs aren't available, they do not indorse any ppa's and pidgin's site instructions for compiling from source are over my head
<nacc> RoadRunner: then you probably don't need 2.13.0
<qwebirc94172> it says this this kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detects an i686 CPU, unable to boot
<nacc> qwebirc94172: *what* says that?
<qwebirc94172> virtual box
<RoadRunner> nacc: I am having problems with video calls and debuging the issue is also beyound me, yet work was done since 2.10.12 on video that, for all I know, may solve my problem
<nacc> qwebirc94172: virtual box the program?
<qwebirc94172> yes
<nacc> qwebirc94172: how did you install it?
<nacc> RoadRunner: you would just need to wait, or see if someone has built it in a ppa
<qwebirc94172> downloaded the deb file from its webiste
<qwebirc94172> deb files are ubuntu files the are for installation right?
<nacc> qwebirc94172: ok, at this point i assume you are trolling.
<RoadRunner> don't suppose anyone here knows of a ppa for pidgin 2.13?
<nacc> qwebirc94172: good luck to you
<nacc> RoadRunner: you can search online
<oerheks> dead ppa https://launchpad.net/~pidgin-developers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<RoadRunner> oerheks: been there, their versions are stale
<qwebirc94172> why would'nt deb files work if their built for ubuntu
<nacc> qwebirc94172: if you insist on using third party debs, ask the third party for support please
<oerheks> you might want to file a SRU, to ask for an update
<oerheks> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<nacc> oerheks: well, it would need to be in cosmic first
<xMopx> is us.archive.ubuntu.com down for anyone else?
<qwebirc94172> all third party software works on windows and apple its just linux that dosent because its so unstable all the time
<oerheks> uhuh, cosmic has 2.12 as the only version now
<nacc> oerheks: it's in debian, so it needs to be merged this cycle
<nacc> qwebirc94172: please stop spreading FUD.
<oerheks> qwebirc94172, if you used virtualbox from 'their website' , they should give support, but i think there i something else going on, did you install virtualbox 32 bit?
<qwebirc94172> is debian seprate to ubuntu i though ubuntu was based on ubuntu
<oerheks> somthing is fishy here..
<blackflow> oerheks: no, just the usual smell of bridges...
<qwebirc94172> what determines 64 or 32bit is it cpu or ram
<oerheks> apt-cache policy virtualbox
<nacc> RoadRunner: couldn't you just use 18.04? it has 2.12 --
<qwebirc94172> no it says am64 packages
<nacc> RoadRunner: not sure why you need 2.13.0 specifically?
<qwebirc94172> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VHd8MfrFV2/
<nacc> qwebirc94172: you are not using the ubuntu package, so we can't help you.
<nacc> possibly not using a deb at all
<qwebirc94172> i think your right its not part of ubunu its sepearte to the ubuntu store i downloaded it
<qwebirc94172> its called virtualbox-5.2_5.2.12-122591_Ubuntu_bionic_amd64.deb
<RoadRunner> nacc: first, that would mean upgrading from 16.04 to 18.04 and that's going to screw up a bunch of my stuff including dark themes I've customized; second, as I mentioned earlier, I am having problems with video calls and from pidgin's version log I know that work was done in ver 2.13.0 on video that could possibly solve my problem
<nacc> !latest | first, RoadRunner :
<ubottu> first, RoadRunner :: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<MiaMode> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<MiaMode> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<nacc> second, RoadRunner, I had no way of knowing that from "since 2.10.12"
<robertwalters> us archives are down?
<nacc> RoadRunner: if you really need to build it from source, you probably weant #pidgin or something
<nacc> robertwalters: working fine here
<nacc> robertwalters: open http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ in a browser to check, i guess?
<nacc> xMopx: --^
<xMopx> yep, its back now, nacc
<robertwalters> weird, just a hiccup then, cheers all
<RoadRunner> if 2.13 is in debian, is there a straight forward way of getting it? if yes, perhaps that is safer than going with an unendorsed ppa?
<nacc> RoadRunner: debian would also be 'unendorsed'
<nacc> RoadRunner: you can get it, but it may not install and installing it manually may not work. Just wait for it to show up in cosmic and run cosmic.
<nacc> RoadRunner: i doubt what you need is SRU-able, as it doesn't sound like bugfixes, but features
<doubtful> hi
<doubtful> on bluetooth Devices: it shows me "No Bluetooth adapters have been found." Any ideas?
<ntd> https://blog.ubuntu.com/2018/06/22/a-first-look-at-desktop-metrics
<ntd> srsly, javascript required?
<RoadRunner> nacc: is cosmic ubuntu ver 19?
<nacc> RoadRunner: 18.10 to be
<RoadRunner> that's October release...
<nacc> RoadRunner: yes.
<nacc> RoadRunner: did you read the !latest faq?
<nacc> RoadRunner: at this point, your options are clear, you can either follow them or not.
<RoadRunner> since, unfortunately #pidgin isn't as active as I would like; is it possible to get understandable instructions for building Pidgin from source here?
<nacc> RoadRunner: https://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/Installing%20Pidgin#IhavethesourcehowdoIbuildthisthing ?
<nacc> RoadRunner: along with the ubuntu specific bit a few q's down
<guest-yPCYiT> yeet boi
<RoadRunner> nacc: thank you, this helps; however, since I haven't built anything from source bfr, perhaps it wouldn't hurt for me to have a source for more general knowledge on building from source (so I wouldn't be following their cookbook like a brainless monkey)?
<Exterminador> someone pls remind me of the proper command to make a bootable USB stick. is this correct: dd if=/path/to/iso of=/path/to/usb progress=status BS=4M && sync ?
<Exterminador> I meant bs=4M
<oerheks> looks good
<doubtful> I reinstalled the bluetooth packages, the bluetooth manager crashes as soon I try to open it.
<doubtful> can someone please help
<doubtful> using 16.04
<doubtful> the kernel version is: Linux neon 4.13.0-45-generic
<Exterminador> thanks. one stupid question: why `&& sync`?
<dexter_> hi
<qwebirc53634> hi, when clicking "install ubuntu alongside with windows 7". in this case, does ubuntu install itself in C: drive (which is windows main partition)?
<Jonta> dexter_: Hi
<dexter_> I installed compiz manager and compiz plugins on ubuntu 18 I ticked wobble windows and it doesn't work. Why?
<Jonta> qwebirc53634: I doubt it
<Jonta> doubtful: Any error messages? Tried running it from terminal?
<guiverc> qwebirc53634, i'm no expert with alongside-installs, but i believe it'll try and install using free space on your drive
<slava_> seeing some issues with the mirrors any known issues going on?
<qwebirc53634> Jonta, okay, look, i have 2 ntfs (windows partition, and my personal files partition), so. if i dont make any mistake, does the Files partition GET affected by ubuntu by any way?
<Jonta> No
<qwebirc53634> oh, Alright, thank you
<Jonta> The Ubuntu-install should show partitions, both existing and to be created
<oerheks> Exterminador, to push the last data out the cache, so you are sure transfer is complete
<Exterminador> oerheks: thanks. noted!
<oerheks> * a half blok of 4M would let the usb be in wait state
<dexter_> I installed compiz manager and compiz plugins on ubuntu 18 I ticked wobble windows and it doesn't work. Why?
<qwebirc77758> hello. How to specify to netplan to use dhcp on all interfaces?
<oerheks> yes, we need wobbly windows on gnome3
<qwebirc77758> like enp*s0
 * oerheks found a soul-mate
<dexter_> oerheks, what do you mean?
<oerheks> wayland does not support WW :-(
<dexter_> WHAT?
<oerheks> you would need xorg session ..
<doubtful> I was able to make it bluetooth manager launch. Now, it discovers my phone but not headphones.
<dexter_> Whos wayland?
<doubtful> The headphones can be discovered by the phone though.
<tomreyn> qwebirc77758: have you tried searching this? should be pretty easy to find.
<Mibix> is there a good way to list all my mounted drives, their space, and their filesystem
<doubtful> any ideas?
<dexter_> oerheks, so they won't work at all??
<Jonta> Mibix: lsblk?
<tomreyn> qwebirc77758: this said, if you have and could not find it, please say so.
<Mibix> Jonta close but no file system
<qwebirc77758> tomreyn: tried man netplan
<qwebirc77758> tomreyn: tried using en*s0 in config or enp*s0 in config
<qwebirc53634> Jonta, what partition i should make and which file system and how many of the partitions i should create? and what are the / (explain)?
<qwebirc77758> tomreyn: i have to use match:?
<tomreyn> qwebirc77758: https://netplan.io/examples#dhcp-and-static-addressing
<qwebirc77758> tomreyn: i want network cards that start with enp* to be dhcp. do i have to specify 1 by 1 in config, or is there faster way? Or is there a way to prevent ubuntu in changing my network card name everytime i connect new hardware?
<Jonta> qwebirc53634: Do you have the installer up right now?
<qwebirc53634> well no
<qwebirc53634> im on windows
<tomreyn> qwebirc77758: oh i didnt get the wildcard part. i guess you use match then, yes.
<Jonta> Do you have a 2nd device you could google and IRC with? :)
<qwebirc53634> brb
<qwebirc53634> no
<qwebirc53634> i just have usb flash
<qwebirc53634> yes i do :)
<qwebirc53634> now
<Jonta> Worst case scenario, the installer is too confusing for you, and you just quit the installation attempt
<Jonta> Ah, excellent
<qwebirc53634> brb, i will be back, i will be on "try ubuntu"
<qwebirc53634> no its not that
<qwebirc53634> i wanted to do a few things before installing
<qwebirc53634> and yeah the partitions things is confusing
<qwebirc53634> brb
<qwebirc53634> oh and
<qwebirc53634> i will be back with name "Nordo" :)
<Jonta> Alrighty
<qwebirc53634> ;))
<doubtful> Followed this answer https://askubuntu.com/a/885198 still the same
<doubtful> using ubuntu after a long time. :/ Same old driver issues.
<qwebirc77758> tomreyn: do we have somewhere a prewritten config that does exactly described?
<tomreyn> qwebirc77758: you could pick a better nickname, with the other qwebircuser here it's getting worse telling who is who. i think you want: ethernets: match: {name: "en*s0"}
<myrat> what's up people
<Jonta> Ceiling, yo
<buntu> tomreyn: thanks, will try that
<tomreyn> qwebirc77758: maybe, i haven't looked for one. but look at https://netplan.io/reference#common-properties-for-all-device-types also, where there are "match:" examples
<doubtful> what do I do guys?
<doubtful> I know OS stuff, but have used ubuntu after long. Any clues how to debug this?
<Jonta> Checked your headphones specifically?
<Jonta> Searched [headphone name] + ubuntu
<doubtful> Checked as in?
<Jonta> Googled
<buntu> tomreyn: https://pastebin.com/awAwtbhv like this?
<myrat> people after netplan my pc starts too long
<doubtful> Followed this https://askubuntu.com/a/885198 still the same.
<myrat> 5min 5.887s networking.service
<zardo> hello
<Jonta> zardo: Hi
<doubtful> Jonta, any clues?
<zardo> hey jonta
<doubtful> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9MpjDq7Ryc/ any ideas?
<doubtful> not accessible even with sudo.
<Jonta> Checked permissions?
<doubtful> on what?
<Jonta> Well, line 3
<Jonta> "Home directory not accessible: Permission denied"
<Jonta> Which. Sounds weird
<Jonta> What are the permissions for your home directory?
<zardo> I have a python project and want to convert it to c/c++
<tomreyn> buntu: https://pastebin.com/raw/QjGm9BGs - i just added a blank space. i haven't actually tried this, but it seems logical to me. however, see also  https://netplan.io/reference#common-properties-for-physical-device-types which uses a different syntax.
<zardo> any ideas on a connection  script
<Jonta> !enter | zardo
<ubottu> zardo: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<doubtful> Jonta, for /home or /home/<username>?
<Jonta> doubtful: Both
<Jonta> (As always with questions like that =)
<doubtful> drwxr-xr-x for both
<doubtful> seems ok
<tomreyn> buntu: it's entirely possible that both would work.
<zardo> sorry for that using a mobile app :) I'll try though
<buntu> tomreyn: first one not working. Seen my error of space, corrected, also not working gonna try nr2 now.
<Jonta> doubtful: Could it be the home directory of the headphones?
<tomreyn> buntu: "not working" how?  note there is also #netplan around here (at leats according to the website - i have not been there)
<zardo> @jonta
<zardo> I would like to convert a python code to cpp
<landofcake> evening, I'm having an absolute nightmare getting the upgrade from Trusty to Xenial working - the updater is barfing on a package with a UnicodeDecodeError ... I've narrowed it down to which package it's freaking out over, but that package isn't actually installed on my syste,
<landofcake> system *
<buntu> tomreyn: how can i see which driver is my nic using?
<mindofmateo> Hello.  I am trying to enable hibernation on my laptop, Ubuntu 14.04 LTS.  Is this not permitted for a reason, or is it ill advised?
<mindofmateo> For example, even if I run `sudo pm-hibernate` the system does nothing.
<Xcytre> buntu - sudo lspci -v
<buntu> found solution for all my problems: force ubuntu to use old eth0 names, then specify eth0 in config.
<buntu> fixed !next
<compdoc> mindofmateo, 14.04 is fairly ancient and just might not have the drivers for hibernation. your hardware might be old too. you might try live-booting 18.04 from a usb/dvd, and see if it works
<landofcake> alright, I've had a further dig into the apt-python api to see what it's doing, and it looks like it is pulling the entire cache for installable packages and that's causing the upgrader to fall over, it's not just packages installed on my system :[
<Jonta> !python | zardo
<ubottu> zardo: python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<R13ose> How do I keep the mic volume at 24%?  This is moving down for some reason
<Jonta> R13ose: In what software? Sounds like auto adjustment from somewhere
<oerheks> look at cython, zardo
<oerheks> !info cython
<ubottu> cython (source: cython): C-Extensions for Python. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.26.1-0.4 (bionic), package size 1629 kB, installed size 8665 kB
<R13ose> Jonta: In general this happens all the time, I feel.
<Jonta> For example?
<R13ose> Jonta: using discord voice now and everytime I talk, the mic volume does down in audio volume
<R13ose> goes*
<Jonta> In browser or separate app?
<R13ose> Jonta: in browser now
<oerheks> r13 seems like this happens when someone else tries to talk too.. https://support.discordapp.com/hc/en-us/articles/206342888-How-do-I-stop-Discord-from-lowering-my-volume-when-someone-else-is-talking-
<oerheks> attenuation, never knew that existed and has a name
<nacc> landofcake: how are you upgrading?
<landofcake> I'm using do-release-upgrade at the terminal
<landofcake> this is on Ubuntu Server 14.04
<R13ose> oerheks: thanks, I will test now
<R13ose> I don't see attenuation slider in browser
<Jonta> R13ose: Under "Voice"?
<nacc> landofcake: https://askubuntu.com/questions/898148/unicodedecodeerror-during-release-upgrade-ubuntu-14-04-lts-16-04-lts
<nacc> ?
<landofcake> that's the exact same problem yep nacc
<landofcake> there's also an official bug report for it at ...
<landofcake> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager-core/+bug/1453740
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1453740 in update-manager-core (Ubuntu) "do-release-upgrade crashes with message : "UnicodeDecodeError: 'utf-8' codec can't decode byte 0xae in position 337: invalid start byte"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<landofcake> what I'm trying to work out is whether there's some sort of workaround, it's very odd that it's falling over on a package that's in the cache and isn't installed on my system
<nacc> landofcake: and did you try c#4 from that bug?
<oerheks> one of the comments: "Output Devices cannot be changed while using the browser. Download ..." so this is app only i guess
<R13ose> Jonta: yep.  All I see is input sensitivity that is a slider that could be related
<landofcake> sorry, c#4 ? I'm not down with the lingo ;)
<nacc> landofcake: comment # 4
<landofcake> ah my bad
<Jonta> R13ose: How about testing that one? See if it moves while talking
<nacc> landofcake: i need to drop (end of day), but that seems like it would work
<R13ose> I will test separate app
<landofcake> yep, so I tried that nacc
<landofcake> the problem is, the package it breaks on isn't actually installed
<landofcake> so there's no package to remove
<nacc> landofcake: oh i see ... hopefully someone else can help? if not i'd comment in that bug
<landofcake> will do, thanks for your help
<R13ose> Jonta: I think separate app is good
<oerheks> snap discord ?
<R13ose> Uh?
#ubuntu 2018-06-23
<linux_noob4> anyone use steam flatpak? seems troublesome when trying to browse local folders
<landofcake> ah ... I think I've found the problem ... something utterly absurd had made it's way into my sources.list
<landofcake> but that is real hard to find based on the updater failure
<R13ose> Thanks all
<qwebirc49809> hello jonta?
<qwebirc49809> hello anyone?
<qwebirc49809> i want someone which has some experience with dual-booting
<compdoc> qwebirc49809, welcome to the land of ubuntu
<linux_noob4> hello
<linux_noob4>  Is it me you're looking for?
<qwebirc49809> aye noob
<compdoc> nope. ty tho
<Mibix> oye
<qwebirc49809> u remember me, i guess udek me
<qwebirc49809> look
<Mibix> qwebirc49809 i guess i dual boot
<qwebirc49809> aye mibix
<Mibix> havent booted back in to windows for more than 5 min though
<qwebirc49809> lol
<qwebirc49809> look i need some serious help
<qwebirc49809> now look
 * Mibix looks
 * Dragoneye looks too
<qwebirc49809> i want to install ubuntu, on a Windows 7 machine, 2 ntfs partitions, one for windows, and one for my personal files, i already freed some space for ubuntu, but what partitions i should create, and how, and how many?
<qwebirc49809> windows is C: and my files are on D:
<qwebirc49809> i will really, really apperciate it if you help me
<Mibix> so you want a second partition on the same drive you boot windows to?
<qwebirc49809> yes
<qwebirc49809> dual-boot on the same HDD
<qwebirc49809> (well i can't afford an ext hdd)
<Mibix> so you need to shrink your windows partition and leave unallocated space then run the ubuntu install
<qwebirc49809> i've got space, i have 60gigs, will be they enough for basic stuff?
<qwebirc49809> or i guess i will make it 70
<Mibix> 60 should be way more than enough for a base install
<qwebirc49809> oh alright
<qwebirc49809> so no shrinking
<qwebirc49809> i opened gparted
<qwebirc49809> what now?
<Mibix> make sure its unallocated
<Mibix> then just use the ubuntu install and select the partition and it should do everything else automatically
<Dragoneye> qwebirc49809: If you dont mind reading a bit:  www.tecmint.com/install-ubuntu-16-04-alongside-with-windows-10-or-8-in-dual-boot/
<Mibix> it doesnt sound like you need anything wildly complicated
<qwebirc49809> yeah its unallocated
<qwebirc49809> yes, non complicated stuff
<Mibix> it will make a new grub config and you can select ubuntu or windows at boot
<Mibix> it should defaunt to ubuntu
<qwebirc49809> Dragoneye: i think that getting support from people directly is more guranteed to work, i guess
<Mibix> after like 10 seconds?
<Mibix> qwebirc49809 no
<Mibix> documentation is always more accurate
<qwebirc49809> how do i create partitions?
<Dragoneye> qwebirc49809: mostly i get the RTFM and google first ;-)
<qwebirc49809> soo, i should follow that guide
<qwebirc49809> right?
<Mibix> the installer media should do everything for you as long as you select the right install location
<qwebirc49809> also, cant i get scrolling via the middle wheel click to work, the wheel isnt working propely
<Mibix> that comes later
<qwebirc49809> im going to buy a new mouse anyways
<qwebirc49809> not now
<Mibix> if it works in windows its usually just a matter of settings in linux
<Mibix> my back and forward keys didnt used to work but now they do after some reading
<Mibix> (on my mouse)
<jeffree> anyone here experiencing the weird bug where clicking something causes the whole screen to be highlighted or for something far away to be clicked or for some link to he held by the pointer as if being dragged? I'm using gnome in ubuntu 18.04, I only know for sure that it happens in firefox.
<Mibix> qwebirc49809 you can get almost anything to work with ubuntu it just takes some reading and patience ive learned
<Toadisattva> I haven't really had any issues like that myself
<Dragoneye> jeffree: Yes there is something not right.
<Toadisattva> have you tried a different mouse?
<Toadisattva> maybe sticky button or something?
<qwebirc49809> no no, the middle wheel scrolling mechanism is broken physically
<Dragoneye> Graphics, not mouse!
<qwebirc49809> my mouse is the fault
<jeffree> I really don't think it's the mouse, but I can't prove that. Don't have another working mouse to test.
<jeffree> Dragoneye: are you saying you experience this too?
<Toadisattva> I'm using 18.04 with gnome and firefox as my main browser as well so I don't think it's a software/buntu issue
<qwebirc49809> i saw this on the guide "use a swap partition only if you have limited RAM resources or you use a fast SSD" i dont have a fast ssd, neither ssd, i have an hdd, but, i didnt understand "if you only have limited ram resource"
<Dragoneye> jeffree: I see there is some flickering when overlapping windows with example a progress bar or something.
<jeffree> Dragoneye: yes, that has been happening since 17.10, at least
<jeffree> gnome-terminal does it for sure
<jeffree> also, I'm using Xorg
<Dragoneye> jeffree: I have installed nVida drivers, does not help
<jeffree> Dragoneye: but, have you experienced the problem I described?
<jeffree> the original problem
<Dragoneye> jeffree: Do have dual display desktop and multiple cameras on one of them, mybe that is the course?
<jeffree> Dragoneye: "Do have"?
<Dragoneye> jeffree: have!
<jeffree> digh
<jeffree> sigh
<Dragoneye> jeffree: :-)
<qwebirc49809> could someone answer my question, please?
<Dragoneye> jeffree: Did not look for that "bug" before installing nVidia driver.   Dont know if Nuoveo drivers have the same issue.
<oerheks> qwebirc49809, ubuntu 18.04 uses a swap file, so to your first question, let ubuntu do the partitioning of the free space
<pi__> hola
<qwebirc49809> oerheks: in case i have 60 gigs of free space, can ubuntu use all of home,swap,and boot partition size?
<oerheks> sure :-)
<qwebirc49809> for example: if ubuntu used 10 gigs of space, would i be able to use all of the left space, so if i wanted to fill the partitions, can i fill all of the 50 gigs left?
<Toadisattva> yes you can
<qwebirc49809> of like, documents, games (using wine ofc), programs etc?
<qwebirc49809> ah alright
<qwebirc49809> thanks
<qwebirc49809> but why when i followed the instructions on "https://www.tecmint.com/install-ubuntu-16-04-alongside-with-windows-10-or-8-in-dual-boot/" the author of the guide didnt create a swap partition
<qwebirc49809> isn't swap important?
<qwebirc49809> also, one more last question, when selecting to install ubuntu alongside windows 7, will be C: drive (which is windows 7 drive) affected?
<Dragoneye> qwebirc49809: only if you exeed the limmit of your RAM,   but newer Linux versions would create a swap file on the same partition if I am not mistacen?
<Toadisattva> if windows already has the whole disk ubuntu will ask you to shrink the windows partition so you'll have less space accessible from windows, but it won't mess with any of your existing files/setup
<Dragoneye> qwebirc49809: If you have a 60GB empty partition and install Linux to, then Win 7 or any other will not get affected.
<qwebirc49809> it only has 100 gigs of the whole 300 gigs, and D: drive uses about 140 gigs
<R13ose> Hi
<qwebirc49809> hi
<R13ose> The keyboard is making noise that the mic picks up
<qwebirc49809> Time to install ubuntu :))
<R13ose> How do I fix my issue?
<Dragoneye> qwebirc49809: Boot a live Ubuntu and resize first.  Or you can install Ubuntu alongside on the same partition.
<qwebirc49809> i think u should lower the sensivity
<qwebirc49809> im already on live ubuntu dragoneye
<oerheks> R13ose, keyboard-noise-killer :-D
<Dragoneye> qwebirc49809: :-)
<qwebirc49809> ;)
<qwebirc49809> wish me luck
<R13ose> oerheks: is that a thing? :D
<qwebirc49809> i will be nordo when i join next time
<Dragoneye> qwebirc49809: So you have a 60BG unpartitioned space ?
<qwebirc49809> yes, free, unallocated and unpartitioned space
<Dragoneye> qwebirc49809: Crossing our fingers for you :-)  Good summer.
<qwebirc49809> thx :)))
<Dragoneye> Then you want to check the south check advanced when it comes to partiotioning under install.  there you choose that empty  space.
<qwebirc49809> me?
<Dragoneye> qwebirc49809: what version are you installing?
<qwebirc49809> latest, lts
<qwebirc49809> 18.04
<Dragoneye> 18.04?
<Dragoneye> rignt
<Dragoneye> right
<qwebirc49809> btw
<oerheks> R13ose, no, it is the placement of the mic that matters
<R13ose> oerheks: the mic is on the laptop
<qwebirc49809> which boot loader will be used after i install, windows or ubuntu one (grub)?
<qwebirc49809> damn bad luck r13ose
<oerheks> oh, then typing gives resonance
<qwebirc49809> try to lower the sensivity
<Dragoneye> qwebirc49809: choose advansed so you can choose that partiotion you just cleared :-)
<R13ose> How?
<qwebirc49809> it should be a setting
<qwebirc49809> on the app u are using
<R13ose> qwebirc49809: happens on all apps
<Dragoneye> qwebirc49809: something else is the option.
<qwebirc49809> ah, look, sorry, i aint an expert, not to be mean, look for someone which does know in these things
<qwebirc49809> aye dragoneye, which boot loader will be used on the machine, grub or windows boot loader?
<Dragoneye> qwebirc49809: https://www.linuxtechi.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/Installation-type-Ubuntu18-04.jpg
<Dragoneye> qwebirc49809: grub
<oerheks> yes, this is trivia night, Dragoneye :-D
<qwebirc49809> alright
<oerheks> one point
<qwebirc49809> cant i change it to the windows one?
<oerheks> .. this one is 2 points
<Dragoneye> qwebirc49809: yes
<qwebirc49809> well then i will change it when i install ubuntu
<Dragoneye> qwebirc49809: but not booting linux I guess.
<qwebirc49809> oh damn
<qwebirc49809> then i think ill be fine with that, as long my dad doesnt use the laptop
<qwebirc49809> anyways
<Dragoneye> qwebirc49809: Grub will boot the windows loader and boot windows.
<qwebirc49809> any last things to be said before i leave, in case u forgot to tell me something?
<qwebirc49809> alright
<Dragoneye> qwebirc49809: Will be great if you choose the right options  :-)
<qwebirc49809> what do u mean?
<qwebirc49809> oh
<qwebirc49809> alright
<qwebirc49809> well
<Toadisattva> you can set it to autoboot into windows for others to use if they are more comfrotable with athat
<Dragoneye> qwebirc49809: As you have learned here :-)
<Toadisattva> and just hold shift to load up grub and boot buntu when you want to
<Toadisattva> if you don't want ppl fiddling with your grub menu
<qwebirc49809> woah really, does that work?
<qwebirc49809> toad?
<Dragoneye> timeout is 10s No need for shift
<qwebirc49809> that will be awesome
<Toadisattva> ah yeah you can set the timeout too
<qwebirc49809> um
 * Dragoneye in my case.
<qwebirc49809> alright, thanks
<qwebirc49809> um
<Dragoneye> qwebirc49809: www.linuxtechi.com/ubuntu-18-04-lts-desktop-installation-guide-screenshots/
<Dragoneye> qwebirc49809: last review?
<qwebirc49809> https://imgur.com/SpWUjxW
<Dragoneye> qwebirc49809: Here you choose the option "something else"  and chose your 60BG empty spot  :-)
<Dragoneye> Then your off to fly on your own, good speed my friend.
<qwebirc49809> haha, thanks dude
<Dragoneye> :-D
<qwebirc49809> um just click on the free space then click "install now" right?
<imbainsik> Anyone here kind enough to share there personal iptables and ufw script? newbie here :(
<Dragoneye> Riht
<qwebirc49809> Thank you all so much
<Dragoneye> (y)
<qwebirc49809> dragoneye, thank you :))
<qwebirc49809> wait wait and
<Dragoneye> qwebirc49809: np! hope to see you again!
<qwebirc49809> device for boot loader installation, which one?
<Dragoneye> sda usaly
<qwebirc49809> which one? the free space?
<Dragoneye> sda
<Dragoneye> boot loader on sda
<qwebirc49809> ah my hdd then
<qwebirc49809> not a specific partition then
<qwebirc49809> "/dev/sda" thats it
<Dragoneye> nope, just wich harddrive
<Dragoneye> the harddrive that the compouter is booting from
<qwebirc49809> yyyyeeep
<qwebirc49809> thx
<qwebirc49809> oh and i will be nordo when i get here next time
<qwebirc49809> ok?
<Dragoneye> nordo?   As in nordover?
<qwebirc49809> no idea about that xD, just thought in my mind "oh what my name will be, im wondering..." and then this came to my mind xD
<Dragoneye> Dont know the lingo, but in Norwegian it means norht
<Dragoneye> Not a bad name ;-)
<qwebirc49809> yeah
<qwebirc49809> anyways
<qwebirc49809> BAII BAAAAAAi
<Dragoneye> Dont know the lingo, but in Norwegian it means northways
<qwebirc49809> no root file system is selected
<qwebirc49809> duh
<qwebirc49809> is defined*
<Dragoneye> That was a new one...
<Dragoneye> askubuntu.com/questions/80455/no-root-file-system-defined-error-while-installing-ubuntu
<qwebirc49809> hey dragon
<Dragoneye> hey
<qwebirc49809> um its telling me that there is no root file system is defined
<qwebirc49809> oh wait i didnt see the link
<qwebirc49809> srryyy
<qwebirc49809> dude
<qwebirc49809> why i just dont click "install alongside windows 7"
<Dragoneye> You on live linux?
<Toadisattva> that's wut you want to click
<qwebirc49809> yes
<qwebirc49809> lol what
<Dragoneye> ok. 1s
<qwebirc49809> u just sent me a link of an image that i should click on something else
<Toadisattva> maybe I'm missing something this should be pretty straightforward install alongsied windows, allocate the patition size, let it install
<Toadisattva> bam you dual boot
<qwebirc49809> yeah
<Dragoneye> And on that sub page there was your empty partition that you should choose.
<oerheks> he knows all this, he is busy for days with the same problem
<oerheks> which is no problem at all
<qwebirc49809> If you continue, the changes listed below will be written to the disks. Otherwise, you will be able to make further changes manually.  The partition tables of the following devices are changed:  SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda)  The following partitions are going to be formatted:  partition #5 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) as ext4
<qwebirc49809> yeah sorry, im just a bit worried
<qwebirc49809> um
<qwebirc49809> so a new partition will be created (partition #5) huh?
<Dragoneye> on your empty space yes
<qwebirc49809> thanks everybody
<qwebirc49809> installing
<qwebirc49809> hope i dont mess anything
<Dragoneye> Gotta have a break, this is exciting.
<qwebirc49809> woah even ubuntu knew that i am using hp g62
<qwebirc49809> thats alot better than windows
<Toadisattva> linux is great at detecting hardware
<Toadisattva> way way better than windoze
<Toadisattva> I guess with fancy new graphics cards you may want third party drivers, but even those tend to play well wtih the efault out of the box settings
<Dragoneye> qwebirc49809: you good?
<Toadisattva> err I should say proprietary drivers
<Toadisattva> as the out of the box usually are the third party lol
<Dragoneye> Using nVidia drivers always.
<RoDiMuS-X> ww
<R13ose> Any ideas on my question?
<Dragoneye> R13ose: Yes the earth is flat!
<RoDiMuS-X> The sky is blue
<Dragoneye> And the mouse is pink
<Toadisattva> flat earth is just a nasa conspiracy to distract you from the hollow earth and the cannabilistic humanoid underground dweller that live within it
<Toadisattva> dwellers*
<Dragoneye> If the earth is round, then why is the underside of the mouse flat?
<R13ose> Dragoneye: we knew that
<Toadisattva> but wihat of the trackball?
<Dragoneye> That proves the round thingy
<Dragoneye> Still wanders how I can change some of the Nautilus's static upper left column items my own :-)
<Toadisattva> like the side menu?
<Dragoneye> ye
<Dragoneye> s
<Toadisattva> I think you can click and drag things over there to add them?
<Toadisattva> let me see here
<Dragoneye> yes, as a bookmark.  and that fappends on the downside
<Dragoneye> I need one under "documents"
<Toadisattva> oh I see
<Dragoneye> That I wanna call "Private"
<Toadisattva> ah the pr0n folder
<Toadisattva> ;)
<ljc> lol
<Dragoneye> My own Preking folder :-D
<Toadisattva> everyone knows you add that to the desktop under :work stuff"
<Dragoneye> Then we need a Work folder just under the Document one.
<Nordo> I ruined everything
<Dragoneye> k?
<Nordo> ITS ALL YOUR FAULT
<Nordo> jk ;)
<Nordo> IM GOOD
<Toadisattva> happy to be of service
 * Toadisattva makes another notch in the belt
<Nordo> haha
<Nordo> thanks again guys
<Nordo> now if i wanted to expand ubuntu partition more, can i?, so for example: if i want to make the partition to be 70 gigs, instead of 60
<Dragoneye> Nordo: qwebirc49809 thats you? :-D
<Nordo> yes -_-\
<Nordo> didnt i tell u that i will be nordo
<Dragoneye> yes you did
<Nordo> lemme try ubento
<Dragoneye> I relapsed  a bit here , good your up :-)
<Nordo> haha
<Nordo> thx bud
<Dragoneye> :-D
<Nordo> lemme install some soft
<punkgeek> Hello guys, sorry what can i do with this error:
<punkgeek> org.kde.kcoreaddons: Error loading plugin "kcm_lookandfeel" "The shared library was not found."
<Dragoneye> right on
<Toadisattva> I'm sure you can resize the partition but I haven't tried that, I'm of the kill your windoae and give it all to linux persuasion
<Toadisattva> :P
<Nordo> anyways
<Dragoneye> Nordo: cannot resize the partition in use
<Dragoneye> get back to live
<Nordo> damn lol, most of the 'games' in ubuntu software are emulators
<Nordo> nah im fine with windows
<Toadisattva> playonlinux is very good for gaming in linux
<Nordo> anyone has got discord?
<Nordo> toad, is it like wine?
<Toadisattva> really good support forums and a lot of games already included with the right settings
<Toadisattva> it
<Toadisattva> s a frontend for wine
<swift110> hey all
<Toadisattva> so it does the config for you for the most part
<Toadisattva> great little proggy
<Nordo> lemme install it and play RBR on it hell yeaa
<Nordo> yeah ik that i cant install programs just like windows
<Nordo> sudo get....
<Toadisattva> sudo apt-get install
<Toadisattva> sudo apt-get install playonlinux in this case
<Toadisattva> or use the software center
<Nordo> yeah im using that
<Nordo> just wondering, is linux most used for coding?
<Toadisattva> I don't know that coding is it's main use
<Dragoneye> Nordo: sudo  apt search steam
<Dragoneye> Nordo: sudo  apt install steam
<Nordo> i dont have a steam account
<Nordo> i dont use steam at all
<Toadisattva> yep steam has a linux version too
<Toadisattva> and you can actually run the windows steam in wine/playonlinux
<Dragoneye> ok. There is some good games on Linux
<Nordo> just pirated xD (oh damn i will get arrested for saying that"
<Toadisattva> yarg mayte
<Dragoneye> lol
<punkgeek> anybody have idea about this error?
<punkgeek>  org.kde.kcoreaddons: Error loading plugin "kcm_lookandfeel" "The shared library was not found."
<Toadisattva> what command were you running when you got the error?
<Nordo> i know, the shared library was not found
<Nordo> anyways, could someone tell me how to enable mouse wheel click scrolling IN THIS CRAPPY OS!!1!!!!!11!!
<Toadisattva> I assume you've done a standard apt update?
<punkgeek> Toadisattva: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3W3s8csm6m/
<punkgeek> here is the output
<Dragoneye> Nordo: everything is on the windows key on the left hold it down and the mouse guestures does what you want
<Toadisattva> I think that one beyond my paygrade lol
<ljc> uh so i'm trying to change the hostname on ubuntu server
<Dragoneye> :-)
<ljc> i followed the instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConfigurationCommandLine/Automatic, did a reboot and still it's the old hostname
<Dragoneye> Nordo: ?
<Nordo> yes?
<Dragoneye> Nordo: did you sovle it?
<Nordo> not really
<Nordo> look
<Nordo> when you press on the mouse wheel
<Nordo> it does enable some sort of scrolling method
<Nordo> but in ubuntu, it doesnt seem to be able to do that
<Dragoneye> ahaa.. your talking about some driver for windows that does not work in linux?
<Dragoneye> what kind of mouse do you have?
<ljc> aight hostnamectl did it..
<Dragoneye> Nordo: Windows does not work in Linux!  live with it. But there is allways a way
<ljc> not sure what the point of having hostname binary on the system still is
<Toadisattva> do you just want it int he browser?
<Toadisattva> this might help? https://askubuntu.com/questions/95267/mouse-wheel-click-scrolling-in-firefox
<ljc> wait i spoke too soon -_-
<ljc> lol
<Dragoneye> Toadisattva: :-D
<Nordo> oh well that help thx toad
<Dragoneye> Nordo: Toadisattva has a few interresting things.
<Dragoneye> I have to ro out to my boat and get that sucker not sucked under.  pump pump...
<Toadisattva> merrily merrily merrily
<Toadisattva> :)
<Nordo> um
<Nordo> how to mount images
<Nordo> like isos
<xjkx> How do I remove opera ppa ? I have a file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/opera-stable.list t and then the file has: "deb https://deb.opera.com/opera-stable/ stable non-free #Opera Browser (final releases)"
<Nordo> what is the best program
<ljc> alright i had to change the cloud.cfg
<ljc> what is cloud -_-
<Toadisattva> disk image mounter should be default
<Toadisattva> if you right click do you have a mount option?
<Nordo> lemme see
<Nordo> im impressed with ubuntu
<Nordo> it has everything
<swift110> nice Nordo
 * Dragoneye is sloweeely gooing
<Nordo> BE FAST NIGGA
<Dragoneye> 4x4 witha or 4x4 with
<Nordo> WITH
<Dragoneye> k, hilux it is.
<Nordo> ACTIVATE NITROUS TOO
<Dragoneye> yea
<Dragoneye> going 4 it
<Nordo> go inside it (lenny face)
<Dragoneye> To bad we cannot share images.
<Nordo> u got discord?
<Dragoneye> Think so.
<Nordo> lemme install it
<Dragoneye> lemme is dead right?
<Nordo> uh, everyone's mac pro is going to sleep, wtf?
<Dragoneye> Nordo: your a vocal person?
<Nordo> wut m7
<Nordo> im arabic, so lemme translate that word
<Nordo> nope i dont have a mic
<Dragoneye> discord installed
<Nordo> not yet
<Nordo> do you know discord?
<Nordo> wth, im getting 6.4kb/sec
<Nordo> WOOOOAAAAh
<Nordo> My internet is slow and "Very_slow" has joined
<Dragoneye> Hate Discord!   How many cars....  WRONG ANWER!!   How many buissinesses   WRONG ANSWER!
<Dragoneye> www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoRmbcluHZU&index=96&list=PL6170F0A2D26A503E
<Dragoneye> Dont care anymore.  take care!
<Nordo> wait u forgot ur discord password?
<Dragoneye> ke?
<Nordo> yes?
<Dragoneye> Did we?
<Nordo> u drunk?
<Dragoneye> just trying to rememger the password
<ubuntu_newb> hello world! Just messed up my computer and I need help!
<Dragoneye> Nordo: And a little drunk.
<Dragoneye> Nordo: little!  :-D
<Nordo> u drink vodka, just like russian, BOOOI
<Dragoneye> Nordo: nope. Beer
<Nordo> im a muslim, i cant drink that shit
<Nordo> and i will never
<guiverc> folks, this is a support room so please stay on topic.
<Nordo> oh alright, sorry
<guiverc> ubuntu_newb, outline your issue & you may get help. please use a single line (if possible)
<Dragoneye> Nordo: your calling yourself a Nordo and your a muslim?
<Nordo> aye, idk what does that mean, that name just went on my mind and i named myself that in this channel
<guiverc> Dragoneye, if you want to talk about other things, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, unless its Ubuntu related where #ubuntu-discuss can be used..
<ubuntu_newb> after errors loading my machine (entered single user mode) and did not wnat to telinit; Trying to revert to an older kernel I seem to have removed the vmlinux and initrd; I cant even get it to single user mode anymore :(
<Dragoneye> Nordo: just installed the discord and some other people is janking my  chains.   And your a ... anyhow. tnx4talk
<ubuntu_newb> After trying to downgrade my kernel I updated grub and don't have a copy of the original menuentry that I need to get it running
<Nordo> gimme ur goddamn nickname
<Nordo> and lets move outta this channel before we get banned
<Dragoneye> Nordo: lol
<guiverc> could it be ubuntu_newb that you're not mounting /boot, thus it appears as if there is nothing there, or did you do something (you think?) that removed older kernels (by default current & 3 older ones should remain from memory)
<guiverc> how did you try & downgrade your kernel? ubuntu_newb
<ubuntu_newb> guiverc: well, after various tryies, I was able to rewrite my grub entry and it seems to load /boot but it seems to have an error loading vmlinux...
<Dragoneye> NOW IM f* tired of this s* discordapp!    Have been clicking this s* with steetlight , roads, houses and whatesver...  Dont care anymore. have a nice day! byby
<ubuntu_newb> I added and change /vmlinuz
<ubuntu_newb>  I added and change /vmlinuz and /initrd.img links
<tomreyn> those are maintained automatically, you wouldn't normally need / want to do this.
<tomreyn> ubuntu_newb: vmlinuz, zhe thing that's not loading now, is your linux kernel. so linux is not starting at all now.
<ubuntu_newb> yes, an error in judgement
<ubuntu_newb> The other problem is that I have an encypted drive so menuentry can't use this
<ubuntu_newb> anyway
<tomreyn> ubuntu_newb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery#Update_Failure explains (in parts) how to recover from a situation similar to this. you could use this approach to reinstall the kernel.
<tomreyn> but you might be better off reinstalling if you're new.
<ubuntu_newb> oh god no!
<tomreyn> it's not so bad usually.  you just reinstall, which is somewhat quick, and restore your backups.
<guiverc> ubuntu_newb, re-installing the OS shouldn't mean you lose any of your data (ie. data in /home/ directories)
<tomreyn> well they will if its on the same partition
<tomreyn> but that's why we all have backups, right
<ubuntu_newb> it is on the same partition; and it (/home/user) is encrypted as well
<ubuntu_newb> tomreyn: thanks for the link, but I can't find how to add a kernel and initrd from a recovery disk (by the way I am running a recovery disk on the machine right now))
<ubuntu_newb> I have a backup but its at least a month old
<tomreyn> ubuntu_newb: after steps 8 and 9, you purge all kernel images and linux-image-generic* and install linux-image-generic again.
<ubuntu_newb> ohh sorry, i skimmed over chroot part; i thought it was updating the recovery usb
<ubuntu_newb> tomreyn: when I follow those instructions and upgrade I am not asked to upgrade the kernel (I assume because I manually removed the files); should I try to install directly
<tomreyn> ubuntu_newb: indeed, the system probably thinks that the kernels are still present, and are current.
<tomreyn> ubuntu_newb: so you should either reinstall the latest kernel package or purge all kernel packages and reinstall the genric one
<tomreyn> ubuntu_newb: manually installing a kernel is not a great way forward.
<davido_> Is it possible to omit /dev/loop* (/snap/*) devices from 'df' output?
<davido_> (aside by piping through grep -v '^/snap/') ?
<tomreyn> you can | grep -v '^/dev/loop'
<davido_> well yeah.... Though I undersatnd why snaps are included in df output, it still feels an undesireable outcome of using snaps, and was hoping perhaps there were an alternative that didn't rise to the level of alias df='df |grep -v "...'  :)
<tomreyn> maybe there is, i would not know. there is apt purge snapd
<davido_> That would remove all snaps though right?
<tomreyn> yes, as well as snapd
<guiverc> if there is, i'm not aware of it.  maybe the snappy room have a answer (or it may start someone thinking about it...)
<davido_> Hm, wasn't aware of that room.  I'll look for it.
<hggdh> there is none. df looks at all filesystems, and reports on them
<hggdh> /dev/loop happens to be a filesystem, so...
<ubuntu_newb> tomreyn: Thanks, I've made progress and understand this a little more
<hggdh> of course, one could use df -t <ftype1> -t <ftype2> ...
<tomreyn> ubuntu_newb: glad to hear this, i was wondering what happened to you
<ubuntu_newb> sorry just going through everything.
<tomreyn> ubuntu_newb: nah thats fine, good luck there.
<ubuntu_newb> thanks!
<davido_> Thanks, that's what I suspected.  -t is good though, as I could set up a decent alias.
<hggdh> or try df -x squahfs (but this will take out ALL squashfs
<muzgo> i use ubuntu 16.04.4 on a vaio laptop connected to an external monitor via hdmi. two days ago the cable was disconnected from the vaio and connected to another laptop. when it was connected back, ubuntu couldn't recognize this or any other external display connected display via hdmi. yesterday the hdmi output was shown as disconnected on xrandr, even if the cable was connected, but i could use xrandr to force mirroring the laptop screen to the external monito
<tomreyn> ^ this was cut off  "but i could use xrandr to force mirroring the laptop screen to the external monito" << here due to irc's maximum line length.
<muzgo> oh sorry about that
<muzgo> yesterday the hdmi output was shown as disconnected on  xrandr, even if the cable was connected, but i could use xrandr to force mirroring the laptop screen to the external  monitor. today, after many tries yesterday, xrandr doesn't even show the hdmi output anymore. i booted live ubuntu  18.04 and fedora 28 and still no hdmi output on xrandr. i pasted some relevant information to
<muzgo>  http://paste.ubunetu.com/p/hV98mXY4hT. any ideas on how to proceed or what the root cause of the problems may be?
<tomreyn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hV98mXY4hT/ would be your pastebin url
<tomreyn> did you try switching off the laptop, removing the battery, too (if that's an option with this model), then switching it back on?
<tomreyn> also, did you try removing power off the external mointor for some minutes?
<juan_> holaaa
<tomreyn> !es | juan_
<ubottu> juan_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<juan_> ok...gracias
<tomreyn> de nada
<bray90820> How would I set ubunu to use samba 2
<bray90820> ubuntu 18.04
<cw_the_developer> hey what's up people
<George> Can anyone help me get ubuntu working on my TI omap zoom2?
<guiverc> George, what is your problem; by stating the problem people in the channel will have more idea of what knowledge is needed & if they can help.  (try and keep to a single line if possible)
<muzgo> tomreyn: i did not. gonna try it now
<muzgo> bray90820: do you mean SMB2? and in what situation?
<Ouyan> :el" eff. ,dnl
<lotuspsychje> Ouyan: can we help you?
<uboa> hello. is there a more apple-notes like app for ubuntu that isn't `snap install notes` (which both is broken [cant resize the window] and doesn't fit well with native theme)?
<uboa> tomboy notes doesn't work for me i don't like that it forces you to use a title
<uboa> i just wanna make a new note and start typing
<lotuspsychje> uboa: there are a ton of notes packages mate, like tomboy
<lotuspsychje> uboa: apt-cache search notes
<lotuspsychje> obobo: or search in your software centre?
<uboa> yeah but are any of them *good*
<uboa> do you have any favorites
<lotuspsychje> uboa: i personally like tomboy
<lotuspsychje> uboa: not sure what would suit a more macOs notes..never worked with one on apple
<uboa> try snap install notes
<uboa> hard to look back
<mahdi_ja> hi all
<mahdi_ja> i an connect to android wife hotspot for using internet in pc.
<mahdi_ja> but i cant not access some site for example ubuntu update server and other
<lotuspsychje> uboa: https://www.ubuntupit.com/13-best-evernote-alternative-note-taking-apps-linux/
<mahdi_ja> but i test it in windows and with same connection i can open sites
<mahdi_ja> why these site not open in ubuntu but open in windows please help me
<lotuspsychje> mahdi_ja: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-wireless-adhoc.html
<mahdi_ja> lotuspsychje, i want use android hotspot not create hotspot in my pc
<lotuspsychje> mahdi_ja: then you need the android support channel
<muzgo> tomreyn: after taking the battery off, booted one without the hdmi cable, once with it. this last time, the hdmi output shows up on xrandr
<muzgo> still shows as disconnected, tho. and no second monitor is detected
<luxio> anyone know of programs that let you make a timelapse?
<qwert> hi all.. may i ask how to enable non free archive in xenial?
<SuperLag> I'm confused. Why is the quality of the font/graphics like a roll of the dice for me? A couple days ago, I was asking if it was possible to have a clear/crisp UX on a 32" 4K screen, because things were fuzzy. Today, I reboot into Linux again... and the difference is night and day.
<SuperLag> I haven't changed any of the configuration, at all.
<lotuspsychje> !rootirc | root
<ubottu> root: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<guiverc> SuperLag, a lot of people aren't using 4k screens (refer to % of them in recent 18.04 feedback details); but most importantly many devs don't have them so can't test or develop for them.  some DEs cope better than others, so picking a DE that has concentrated on it may help. fonts, esp. if pre-4k era may not have considered being blown to that magnification.  you may need to be choosy with picking DE, picking apps, fonts etc...
<charlin> hi,body
<SuperLag> guiverc: just the stock Gnome stuff. Nothing fancy or custom here. Installed a few third-party apps, but that's it.
<charlin> how setup the internet of virtualbox under wifi
<SuperLag> charlin: should just work if you use a NAT interface on your VM
<pea_brain> dear all, i am trying to setup a backup mechanism using rsync where the backup server should have minimal access to the servers being backed up. i mean no root access, no shell access, rsync tunnelled into ssh. what should be the ideal way to achieve this ? all servers ubuntu 18.04.  i need to backup root owned files in servers also
<SuperLag> charlin: however... this isn't the VirtualBox channel. :)
<guiverc> gnome was much slower at dealing with 4K when compared to Unity.  It was only 2017 when gnome started blogging about it; the canonical moving from Unity caused the first fedora/canonical/gnome sprint that i'm aware of...
<SuperLag> pea_brain: I'd do key-based access, disable interactive authentication.
<SuperLag> pea_brain: where will the backups be initiated? the client(s) or the server?
<pea_brain> @SuperLag what about no root access ? backups initiated in backup server
<SuperLag> pea_brain: ah, sorry. I missed the last part "I need to backup root owned files in servers also"
<SuperLag> pea_brain: I wouldn't initiate the backups from the server. I'd initiate them from the clients.
<pea_brain> SuperLag: any advantage of doing that ?
<SuperLag> pea_brain: I'm not sure about advantage. Just how I'd handle it.
<pea_brain> SuperLag: i usually do it on server so that i can decide on order, i get one single log file.
<SuperLag> pea_brain: Okay. Then I'd generate an SSH keypair on the server, and copy the public key from that pair to the ~/.ssh/authorized_keys file of all the accounts you want to back up from the client machines. And I'd also, for good security measures, probably disable interactive authentication and use key-only from SERVER -> CLIENT(S)
<pea_brain> SuperLag:  i need to backup root owned files in servers also. but i dont want to allow root login from backup server
<SuperLag> pea_brain: passwordless sudo for your backup user, then, I'd say
<pea_brain> SuperLag: can you pls explain how
<pea_brain> SuperLag: how my rsync will be able to fetch root owned files ?
<SuperLag> that's where passwordless sudo comes in, I think...
<SuperLag> https://askubuntu.com/questions/192050/how-to-run-sudo-command-with-no-password
<pea_brain> SuperLag: i know that. i am asking, how do we do direct rsync from backup server to use sudo enabled user
<s0ckm0nk3y> test
<s0ckm0nk3y> nm it works lol
<sahaj> hello everyone , i'm new to IRC can anyone help me here please
<guiverc_d> sahaj, please just ask your question (if Ubuntu supported related), ideally in a single line (if possible), and please be patient giving people in room time to notice it & respond/help if they are able
<sahaj> thank you. how to activate hot corners in ubuntu 18.04
<click> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abkzhRYHVqc
<click> i cannot load this youtube on ubuntu
<click> can some one help me how to ?
<guiverc> click, what browser are you using?
<click> palemoon
<guiverc> sorry I don't know that browser; it works for me in chromium  (I don't see palemoon in the repos)
<click> i have that too i tried it on that all youtube vids play as usual but this one giving error http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abkzhRYHVqc
<guiverc> i opened it & only saw a music vid click, I didn't let much play (not my sort of music) before closing it - did you get an error in chromium; it could be region blocking only (not a ubuntu issue, just your geo-location)
<click> my friend sent me that this is funny rede tv link not a music vid link
<guiverc> (i reopened it - a 45min tv show (not music vid!); plays for me
<click> guiverc can you share it with me using vnc ?
<guiverc> click I wouldn't know how, and not sure its a good idea anyway. i could open it too in tor-browser so I'd suggest you try that
<click> guiverc do ubuntu users sky dive in australia ?
<guiverc> click, sky dive?  - i suspect aussies do the same things they do everywhere  (just after they've eaten their vegemite) - but that's offtopic in this room mate
<click> cool
<click> guiverc it worked i downloaded with www.convert2mp3.net/
<takeme> what version is new?
<guiverc_d> takeme, its june 2018, so 18.04 (2018.april) is the latest release (not in testing)
<takeme> using 17 is bad?
<guiverc_d> 17.04 (2017-april) is EOL, 17.10 (2017-october) has a month left in its 9 month life...
<takeme> ah
<takeme> thanks
<guiverc_d> ubuntu is very easy to work out - LTS = long term support; 5 years, normal = 9 months
<takeme> using apt-get and git-hub is same when i install program?
<takeme> guiverc_d: ?
<parapan> hi fellows; I have a problem installing ubuntu into an old PC - which doesn't have UEFI support; so it seems the only option will be to install ubuntu from DOS; so I have a bootable USB with freeDOS+ a folder with all the Ubuntu files; question is how do I start the install from DOS command line ?
<takeme> guiverc_d: 18 is great thanks :)
<blackflow> parapan: does the computer have USB ports? why is UEFI a problem? Ubuntu doesn't require it
<parapan> blackflow: the motherboard is the problem; doesn't support the legacy or UEFI boot mode; even for windows (when wanting to boot from USB0 the manufacturer recommend using the DOS boot with some WinXP files . . .
<guiverc_d> takeme, apt-get gets from repositories (repos), and has been tested with Ubuntu & packaged by Canonical (main), or community (universe) etc... git was put there by developer who may use another distro (not Ubuntu) & thus wasn't tested on the version of Ubuntu you may be using..
<parapan> blackflow: so I figure it out to create an USB stick to boot into DOS and then using the command line to launch the ubuntu install . . .or maybe there is another way to do this directly with linux files ?
<takeme> guiverc_d: thanks
<guiverc_d> takeme, repos are also maintained per version, so you'll only get bionic versions for your 18.04, git may have software that uses libs/other for different (older, newer) releases...
<blackflow> parapan: well, create the USB stick with Ubuntu ISOs directly?
<takeme> ok guiverc_d :)
<parapan> blackflow: the install (for windows at least) is working if I can burn a DVD image from an .iso file; but the USB doesn't work, no matter I speak about windows or linux; the error at boot is "no operating system found" . . .
<blackflow> parapan: some older computers can't boot from USB. If that's the case with yours, you'll have to burn a DVD from Ubuntu ISO too.
<blackflow> parapan: But... we're talking very old, possibly 32-bit only? What computer is that?
<parapan> blackflow: motherboard is supermicro C2SMB; processor is quad core 9600, 64 bits; the Windows 64 bits installed from DVD is working fine; so it's old , but not dark age . . .
<parapan> I wonder if there is a linux boot which is equivalent with freeDOS ?
<blackflow> parapan: why.... can that computer boot from USB?
<blackflow> parapan: I hope you do understand that whatever Linux you boot from ...... to install ubuntu off ..... you can just boot straight into the Ubuntu installer ISO. :)
<parapan> blackflow: there are alot of options on the boot sequence ...from all USB key to USB HDD, USB DVD, etc .....but simply putting a bootable stick ends up with the error " no operating system found" ..
<blackflow> parapan: how did you prepare the Ubuntu ISO USB?
<parapan> blackflow: I know that; and it's working if I boot from DVD; ....originally I've used rufus and the /iso image of Ubuntu 18
<blackflow> okay, so you can boot Ubuntu installer from the DVD?
<parapan> blackflow: yes, windows, ubuntu, no matter if I burn the same images to dvd . . .
<parapan> but no way to make-it work via USB stick . ..
<takeme> how can i install gqrx?
<blackflow> parapan: then either that computer has a problem with booting off of USB, or you prepared the USB wrongly. But why do you insist on USB? If you can boot the installer from DVD, install it that way?
<parapan> blackflow: You've got a point; but I hate It does not work; and I do not use the DVD; I have it disconnected normally so I can gain another bay for a HDD;
<parapan> blackflow: C2SBC-Q may not support the FreeDOS OS; but that doesn't mean it is not supporting another way to boot from USB....
<parapan> blackflow: I will try something and come back ...maybe we can chat again ...
<parapan> blackflow: but if freeDOS is not supported what else can be used ??? what other OS ???
<blackflow> parapan: forget about freedos. you can't install ubuntu from another operating system. you have to make bootable media from the Ubuntu ISO and use that.
<parapan> blackflow: I think so; but i'll make a freedos bootable usb ...with just that os and see if it boots; if I receive the same error, most likely the freedos is not supported correct ?
<blackflow> parapan: no, can't make that conclusion
<marikf> Hello
<marikf> Hi. What is your name?
<EriC^^> hi
<marikf> Hey there
<marikf> My name is alina.
<EriC^^> marikf: if you want to chat join #ubuntu-offtopic
<marikf> No, thanks.
<EriC^^> k, this is the support channel feel free to ask ubuntu support related questions etc
<takeme> how can i install arduino?
<Jonta> takeme: What've you tried so far?
<guiverc_d> takeme, its a universe package, `sudo apt install arduino` assuming universe is enabled (https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=arduino)
<takeme> instaling arduino
<takeme> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install arduino arduino-core   WARNING!!! THESE INSTRUCTIONS WILL INSTALL AN EXTREMELY OUTDATED  guiverc_d
<guiverc_d> what [version] ubuntu are you running?
<takeme> 18.04
<takeme> guiverc_d:
<guiverc_d> the version in the ubuntu repos is the latest tested & available from Ubuntu; you can download a tarball from the site https://www.arduino.cc/en/Main/Software & build yourself if you need the latest.
<balbooaaa> anyone here
<guiverc_d> nah
<Jonta> !ask | balbooaaa
<ubottu> balbooaaa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<atif5> Hi
<atif5> any real human here ?
<Jonta> Yes
<atif5> jonta
<atif5> who are those 1600 people
<TimeDoctor> should we all introduce ourselves?
<Jonta> I will now tell you
<Jonta> Every one of them has a story
<Jonta> And they're all special in their own ways
<Jonta> I'm afraid I've met less than 80% of them in person though
<atif5> yes please
<Jonta> atif5: People are sleeping. Do you have a question? :)
<atif5> i am new to IRC so i dont know
<webmind> I'm guessing those 1600 people are ubuntu users :)\
<Jonta> It's common for people to "idle" in multiple channels
<Jonta> Sometimes only coming over when called for by name
<Jonta> Doing so if you don't know them, is quite rude
<balbooaaa> does anyone uses i3wm here ?
<Jonta> Yes
<balbooaaa> do you know how can i make a certain app start on floating mode on i3wm ?
<Jonta> How about https://faq.i3wm.org/question/4550/launch-in-floating-mode/index.html
<balbooaaa> god damn, that was soo easy, thanks a loot Jonta
<Jonta> :)
<raidghost> Jonta sounds like "Jenta" (The girl) in norwegian :p
<Jonta> Jeg uttaler det «Jånnta»
<raidghost> hehehehe
<raidghost> Dialekt?
<Jonta> Also: Is being a girl bad?
<raidghost> I have not said that its a bad thing
<Jonta> Dodging the question, are we? :p
<raidghost> *lol*
<Jonta> I'll take that as a yes
<Jonta> Trondheim here
<raidghost> Asker Here
<Jonta> Quick, Americans are asleep, how's the weather down south?
<raidghost> Its .. let me check out the window
<raidghost> Its Sunny
<raidghost> And in trondheim?
<blackflow> It's also ....                                                                             offtopic!  :)
<Jonta> Cloudy. Probably showers
<raidghost> blackflow: Morning :P
<blackflow> nooning.
<raidghost> Oh. Its Time diff
<balbooaaa> where ya'll guys from ?
<raidghost> blackflow: Trying to get libvirt (bridge) so it catch ip-adresses from my DHCP-server (10.0.0.1) and not making itself a 192.168.120.0/24 net i cant reach from 10.0.0.X
<raidghost> balbooaaa: Norway (but it was off topic as blackflow said :P
<balbooaaa> goodluck today with Germans :p
<raidghost> thanks
<Jonta> /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<blackflow> raidghost: not sure what the question is...
<raidghost> blackflow: Bridged networking (aka "shared physical device") + libvirt
<blackflow> raidghost: right but.... still no question there :)
<raidghost> How can i set libvirt to use 10.0.0.X range instead of its own 192.168.120.0/24 ? Tried to read on the libvirt.org guide. but it just messing up with my network settings.
<oldtommy_> Q to 18.04 - LTS nautilus: results of file-search cannot be sorted by name, path, size of file: WHY ??? before 18.04 it was possible
<blackflow> raidghost: I don't have much experience with libvirt, but as far as bridging goes, and DHCP is involved, you don't. you bridge eth0 with your virtual nics and they each present themselves as individual interfaces to your LAN and thus to the upstream dhcp.
<raidghost> is what i thought. But it does not. So must be some wrong with my settings i guess. I tried to set bridge and select dhcp. But then suddenly there was bridge: 10.0.0.2 and eth0 10.0.0.2
<oldtommy_> 18.04 - desktop: moving an application to the left/right border of the screen does not set its size to half - screen, quite useful - DOES NOT WORK anymore! in previous versions of ubuntu that worked!
<raidghost> So it looses connection, since there is two ip-adresses with the same ip.
<blackflow> raidghost: sounds like you've set up the bridge wrong. when you put, say, eth0 (physical device) in the bridge, you don't set up eth0, but the bridge, for static or dhcp networking.
<S_Gautam> Hello
<oldtommy_> 18.04 - nautilus: right-click (context-menu) does not offer the creation of a txt-document, was very useful in previous version: WHY is it NOT AVAILABLE anym more ??
<blackflow> oldtommy_: is that gnome? Works here...
<S_Gautam> How do I get a start menu style in Ubuntu 18.04 (I don't like the "side bar" and the activities bar in GNOME)
<S_Gautam> I just want one taskbar since the two bars take decent amount of screen space
<oldtommy_> @blackflow: just the standard installation of Ubuntu 18.04. How do I know if it is gnome?
<blackflow> oldtommy_: it's gnome if it's standard installation of ubuntu, and not, say, xubuntu or kubuntu.
<blackflow> (as of 17.10, before which the standard was Unity)
<S_Gautam> How can I remove the Unity dock?
<oldtommy_> @blackflow: yes, just ubuntu, not <any>ubuntu
<zdf>    /exit
<S_Gautam> is there any other way other than abandoning GNOME altogether and installing XFCE or KDE (which I don't want to?)
<raidghost> blackflow: so i set the bridge interface in interfaces instead of eth0 ?
<cactus00000> S_Gautam: there are other flavors of ubuntu aside from gnome such as xfce or the other desktop environments available in linux
<S_Gautam> Nah, I just want to remove the dock and get a proper task bar
<blackflow> oldtommy_: right so that's gnome. in 18.04 it's a bit of a frankengnome with it being 3.28 and some parts like nautilus from 3.26, because the gnome devs are cutting out features with each new release...
<cactus00000> S_Gautam: there is an option to hide it in settings
<S_Gautam> there's just auto-hide
<blackflow> S_Gautam: not sure that's possible without extensions. gnome (which is gnome3) has a specific default interface which does not include a traditional taskbar.
<blackflow> raidghost: not sure what your'e asking, but you set the ip address (or dhcp "mode") on the bridge, yes, not eth0 (physical device)
<guiverc> S_Gautam, it sounds like you want classic-gnome  (standard gnome doesn't have unity-dock; whereich I think you mean dash-to-dock
<cactus00000> S_Gautam: not sure where in settings, but it is an option. i do not know as i no longer use gnome. that is all i know! good luck! :)
<S_Gautam> guiverc: Yup
<raidghost> blackflow: What i asking is: Instead of eth0 as i have set with static ip adress subnet netmask default-gw and stuff. I maybe set the br1 (bridge) instead,. So there would not be a active eth0 but a active br1 (bridge interface)
<blackflow> raidghost: yes, that's correct then.
<oldtommy_> blackflow: ok, that is a cause. but still not reasonable that it works so awkward now, compared to earlier versions. Where can I post some suggestions concerning usability issues for the ubuntu desktop ? Thanks
<guiverc> (i hit enter during edit & hadn't finished), you select classic-gnome at login (instead of ubuntu or really gnome-shell)
<Toaderas> Hello
<Jonta> Hi
<Toaderas> In version 18 with hexchat, why when I get a new message the icon on the left bar isn't highlighted ?
<blackflow> oldtommy_: the launchpad I suppose. but eh... don't hold your breath :)
<SimonNL> Toaderas: check your preferences in the settings
<hans_> how can i debug "the system is booting with / as read-only"  ?
<Toaderas> It used to be highlighted before Gnome and that was useful, any way to tweak gnome to enable that ?
<Toaderas> SimonNL: Which settings ?
<hans_> in this particular case, i think i know why, but just, what is the first thing to check if you have no idea why?
<SimonNL> notifications probably
<S_Gautam> hm, what was the reason for switching to Unity back to GNOME?
<oldtommy_> Ubuntu 18.04: another strange behaviour is: if you are entering some date in a child-window, then if you move it, the parent-window moves with it: so you cannot look at parent window which might contain some information you need to fill out child window entry fields.
<Toaderas> There is no relevant option
<guiverc> S_Gautam, have a look at this, not sure if this is what i added (gnome-session-flashback), but i forget -- https://www.debugpoint.com/2018/05/how-to-install-classic-gnome-flashback-in-ubuntu-18-04-lts/    (https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/gnome-session-flashback)
<SimonNL> highlighted message setting ?
<S_Gautam> guiverc: hm, thanks. ill look into it
<Toaderas> SimonNL: Pardon ?
<SimonNL> https://imgur.com/a/RIrE8US   Toaderas
<SeTunTun> hello. My ubuntu 14.04 can't boot. I gets stuck in the ubuntu splash screen.
<SimonNL> waarschuwingen = notifications
<SeTunTun> I suspect it is due to yesterday's automatic update. I did nothing more.
<Jonta> SeTunTun: Has it booted before?
<Toaderas> I have those on already but you are on mind
<Jonta> Ah
<Toaderas> mint *
<hans_> hmm, and mount / -o remount,rw    gives me: mount: / not mounted or bad option
<Toaderas> I am on Ubuntu 18 with Gnome
<SeTunTun> Jonta, I worked perfectly before
<hans_> nvm, fixed it by doing mount /dev/sda5 / -o remount,rw     instead
<SeTunTun> I can access to tty but nothing more.
<blackflow> SeTunTun: do you know how to edit the grub menu and disable splash? That way you can see the underlying errors if they're displayed
<SimonNL> Toaderas: ok
<SeTunTun> more or less, one moment
<blackflow> SeTunTun: essentially you hit 'e' at the grub menu to edit the (default, first) selection, then move with cursor keys until you reach the line starting with vmlinuz, then from that line remove 'splash' word, and hit F10 to continue booting that selection
<blackflow> SeTunTun: also remove 'quiet' to see any output
<Toaderas> can someone send me a random PM please ? I changed something and want to test if I get notifications now
<Jonta> Done
<SeTunTun> blackflow, sorry "e" doesn't seem to work
<blackflow> SeTunTun: 'e' does not edit the grub menu selection?
<blackflow> or do you mean, 'e' does not bring up the grub menu itself because yea, it won't. you need to hold the shift key or what was it, for the grub menu to appear. once in it, 'e' should edit the current selection. it also says so on the screen itself.
<SeTunTun> yes, taht's it. I am in the grub menu
<blackflow> SeTunTun: this one?  https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/grub2-in-ubuntu.jpg
<SeTunTun> Ok. I pressed f10 and it stops loading after a lot of letters in a black screen :S
<blackflow> SeTunTun: can you provide a screenshot?
<SeTunTun> I don't know how can i do it
<blackflow> SeTunTun: do you have a smartphone? you can upload it to imgur or an image pastebin
<SeTunTun> one minute, I'm doing it
<SeTunTun> https://imgur.com/a/eUk4z4z
<skinux> Where are backups created using "Backups" stored?
<ioria> skinux, what you mean ? deja-dup
<ioria> SeTunTun, the url is empty
<ioria> SeTunTun, sy,it's ok
<blackflow> yeah hit F5. imgur sometimes glitches like that
<ioria> SeTunTun, and what's the problem ?
<blackflow> SeTunTun: so it looks like a normal systemd startup, at least the part of it shown on screen. My guess is there's a problem with switching to the graphical mode. Maybe KMS... SeTunTun was there a kernel upgrade? See if you can boot into the previous kernel from that grub menu
<SeTunTun> I booted from two previous kernels yesterday but no success
<ioria> SeTunTun, what's the current in use ? uname -r
<SeTunTun> if it helps I have a log posted here:
<SeTunTun> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/H6gW2Gqr2m/
<ioria> SeTunTun, can't you open a console ?
<SeTunTun> yes, I'm rebooting
<ioria> SeTunTun, btw, current for trusty is 3.13.0.151 ...ù
<ioria> SeTunTun, so, it's ok
<SeTunTun> 3.13.0-151-generic
<sdfgsd> is ther a way to display all chrome tabs as one process in 'top'
<skinux> I mean a pre-installed app that is called "Backups" for configurating automatic backups.
<ioria> SeTunTun,  are you using nvidia ?ù
<blackflow> yes, and I wanted to suggest to try blacklist nvidia from the kernel command line and see if that boots fine
<SeTunTun> yes. Noveau didn't work very well with 3d acceleration in blender
<tomreyn> sdfgsd: probably not, since they're separate processes. maybe pstree is what you want?
<ioria> SeTunTun, sudo service lightdm restart   and tell us what happens
<SeTunTun> I hear the ubuntu welcome sound and I see a black screen
<ioria> SeTunTun,  install pastebinit  and  run  sudo  lshw -C Video | pastebinit
<SeTunTun> here you are
<SeTunTun> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/V8gDwxJnZd/
<skinux> I used "Backups" to automatically create backups. I've logs stored on DropBox, but cannot find  the actual backup.
<Jonta> skinux: Have you looked through the logs?
<ioria> skinux, deja-dup-preferences   it will telyou
<hans_> the ubuntu 18.04 server ISO grub bootmenu has a default timeout of 3 seconds, defaulting to "install ubuntu" ... that menu should not have a timeout at all
<hans_> (the 1 called "ubuntu-18.04-live-server-amd64.iso" )
<ioria> SeTunTun,  this did happen after an upgrade ?
<SeTunTun> ioria, yes after yesterday's upgrade
<ioria> SeTunTun,  with the gui tool or from terminal ?
<SeTunTun> gui
<ioria> SeTunTun,  try this :  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<SeTunTun> mmm will it upgrade to 16.04 or something similar?
<ioria> SeTunTun,  nope
<SeTunTun> ok
<ioria> SeTunTun, check if it does something or reports nothing to do
<tomreyn> hans_: maybe that's a topic for #ubuntu-discuss
<SeTunTun> 0 upgraded, 0 installed, 0 will be uninstalled, 0 not upgraded
<grass988> Hi.
<SeTunTun> Well I translated it to english more or less
<grass988> I accidentally removed my Network Icon and everything else from my upper right Ubuntu Mate panel.
<grass988> Can you help me get back those icons?
<grass988> Bluetooth icon, network icon etc. etc.
<EriC^^> grass988: did you try logging out and back in?
<grass988> Yes
<grass988> I restarted
<Jonta> Right clicking on the panel?
<grass988> yes, i am right clicking there but when i hit "add to panel" i can't find the icons that i used to have
<grass988> can i restore my system to how it was a few boots ago?
<ioria> SeTunTun,  ok, you can try to purge nvidia  and see if the issue is there ( sudo apt-get purge nvidia* and reboot)
<grass988> or restore defaults?
<ioria> SeTunTun,  note the (*)
<Jonta> grass988: Is there a control panel there somewhere?
<grass988> yes
<grass988> i have the control center open
<tomreyn> grass988: what you could do is to login as a guest (or a newly added) user and inspect the icons which are presented there, thus (maybe) learning how to restore them on your primary user.
<SeTunTun> :o
<grass988> tomreyn, but i am looking at "add to panel" and the icons i need aren't listed there
<grass988> is there no way to restore the defaults?
<SeTunTun> ioria, you are the fu****g boss
<ioria> SeTunTun,  does it work ?
<SeTunTun> It's alive!!
<grass988> i did it!
<ioria> SeTunTun,  please,   paste   ubuntu-drivers list | pastebinit
<grass988> i went to "interface" and changed to a new interface and now the icons are back.
<Jonta> :D
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<Jonta> 'lo
<mojtaba> Hello, I am trying to print using HP LaserJet P1102 in Ubuntu 16.04LTS. The problem is that it does not detect the printer. (It has been connected through usb.) I have ran: sudo apt-get install hplip hplip-gui
<mojtaba> and then hp-setup -i -a
<grass988> by the way, i have an item in my trash, fruohod, that i can't permanently delete and i can't restore.
<grass988> do you know why this might be?
<mojtaba> But it says:
<mojtaba> No device selected/specified or that supports this functionality.
<grass988> fruhod
<mojtaba> Any idea?
<SeTunTun> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WkTszZxTTb/
<Jonta> grass988: Have you checked its properties?
<grass988> says i am not the owner so i can't change permissions
<grass988> so how do i access the trash as the root user?
<ioria> SeTunTun, please highlight the nick of the the person you're talking to; how did you install nvidia ?
<Jonta> grass988: Are you familiar with the commandline?
<SeTunTun> ioria, Jonta, blackflow and all the channel, I love you all. I hope I 'll be able to help people like you helped me today
<grass988> yes. what shall i type?
<Jonta> SeTunTun: ^^
<Jonta> grass988: Have a look in /home/$USER/.local/share/Trash
<ioria> SeTunTun, no problem...  how did you install nvidia ?
<ioria> SeTunTun, from terminal, from Additional Driver ?
<grass988> well, i'm not very skilled with the command line.
<grass988> what do you mean by look there? it says that's a directory when i type that.
<Jonta> That's okay
<SeTunTun> long time ago... I think it was from synaptic
<Jonta> `cd` is the command to change directory
<mojtaba> Anyone?
<Jonta> So if you type in `cd /home/$USER/.local/share/Trash`, it should take you there
<ioria> SeTunTun, type in Dash   ' Additional Driver'
<grass988> ok, i'm there now
<Jonta> grass988: You can check what directory you're in with `pwd` - print working directory
<Jonta> Excellent
<Jonta> `ls` to list what's there
<grass988> that shows "expunged" "files" "info" in blue text all these
<Jonta> Alright
<Jonta> `ls -lA`
<Jonta> To list them in long form, giving more information. And also hidden ones
<grass988> when i type ls files i see the file in question that is in my trash called fruhod
<Jonta> Did you try the command above?
<grass988> yes, it listed expunged, files, and info
<Jonta> Is there a string near the beginning, of rwx- and the like?
<grass988> drwx
<Jonta> Right
<grass988> that's for all those 3
<Jonta> d means directory
<Jonta> The rest is read, write, and execute
<Jonta> 3 times, for 3 different groups of users
<Jonta> What's the full string for the file you want to delete?
<grass988> fruhod
<Jonta> The letters before it
<Jonta> drwxrwxrwx
<grass988> drwx------
<Jonta> Right
<Jonta> That means it's only accessible by root
<hans_> what's the difference between the "alternative installer" and the normal installer?
<Jonta> Which is the first group
<Jonta> grass988: Try `sudo rm -rf fruhod`
<Jonta> It'll prompt you for a password
<Jonta> Type it in, hit enter
<grass988> I did that
<grass988> but my trash still has that folder in it
<littledot> hi
<Jonta> littledot: Hi
<Jonta> grass988: Then I'd read up on chmod and chown
<littledot> is it possible to use the old installer on ubuntu server 18.04 ?
<grass988> well i guess i'll just leave it in my trash as it is for now. it's not harming anything.
<Guest85763> hello
<grass988> i even tried doing sudo nautilus and trying to delete it that way
<grass988> and it didn't work
<tomreyn> littledot: you can use the alternative installer, which is available from a page linked from the page you downloaded the server live installer from.
<Jonta> grass988: :) - I do recommend learning a few basics in the command line. It's much less scary that way
<Jonta> grass988: To run GUI-apps with sudo: gksudo nautilus
<tomreyn> mojtaba: is the printer currently detected as a cdrom?
<Jonta> Guest85763: Hello
<tomreyn> mojtaba: https://askubuntu.com/questions/157096/how-to-install-a-driver-for-hp-laserjet-p1102-printer?rq=1
<littledot> tnks tomreyn
<grass988> jonta, i tried that too, and still it wouldn't delete it.
<grass988> do you know why?
<Jonta> File permissions
<Jonta> You can change them with chmod or chown
<Jonta> I don't remember which
<mojtaba> tomreyn: I don't know, but it says you need to disable smart install feature.
<grass988> but i thought gksudo should give me ultimate power
<Guest85763> is it possible nowadays to install a distro to a usb pen with ntfs so you can make the casper file as big as you want without the limitation of 4g of fat32?
<mojtaba> I ran hp-doctor. It is now updating the missed packages.
<grass988> xrandr --output HDMI2 --set "Broadcast RGB" "Full"
<tomreyn> mojtaba: can you run this and tell us the url it returns? lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999
<grass988> i use this line to make my monitor look bettter. it boosts the colors vs "Automatic"
<grass988> however can you tell me if this is causing my computer to use more resources?
<mojtaba> tomreyn: just a sec, hp-doctor is running. I will execute that afterwards.
<tomreyn> hans_: the alternative *server* installer  is like the old server installer, it's very versatile but not the greatest UX. the server live installer is trying to provide a better UX, but it still lacks a lot of features.
<hans_> tomreyn, ok, gotcha
<hans_> the 18.04 server installer doesn't recognize any of my partitions, and think the harddrive is completely empty.. (it has like 5 partitions, including a FAT32, NTFS, ext4, and swap partition), any idea why?
<mojtaba> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gYZkK54M6H/
<hans_> (the disk is an SSD and its GPT-partitioned, if that's significant)
<hans_> (running "ubuntu-18.04-live-server-amd64.iso" )
<tomreyn> hans_: if you're referring to the default server 'live' installer, this one won't use pre-made partitions, it needs to install to a full disk, partitioning itself.
<hans_> .... what the fuck
<tomreyn> !wtf
<sdfgsd> my keyboard types < instead of backquote, both buttons give me the same keycode, how do I fix this ?
<tomreyn> !labguage
<hans_> tomreyn, that makes sense for a pre-release version
<tomreyn> !language
<ubottu> Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<sdfgsd> please stop the offensive language, this is horrible. My eyes....
<sdfgsd> argh
<hans_> sorry, what i meant was, "that's surprising, in a bad kind of way"
<hans_> does the "alternative server installer" have the same limitation?
<sdfgsd> my keyboard types < instead of backquote, both buttons give me the same keycode, how do I fix this ?
<tomreyn> mojtaba: can you unplug the printer, plug it in again, then run: dmesg -T | tail -n100 | nc termbin.com 9999
<hans_> sdfgsd, try `dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration`,
<tomreyn> mojtaba: to usb, that is, not power
<mojtaba> tomreyn: Ok.
<hans_> sdfgsd, and when you're done, run `service keyboard-setup restart; udevadm trigger --subsystem-match=input --action=change
<hans_> ` - or if that doesn't work, restart (i've been in a sitation where the new keyboard config wouldn't take effect until a hard reboot... x.x )
<tomreyn> hans_: no, the alternative server installer doesn't have this limitation
<hans_> any idea if they plan on removing that limitation from the "live server installer" or not?
<tomreyn> hans_: i dont know, but you can follow its development on github. it's called subiquity.
<mojtaba> tomreyn: I am getting this error now: HP LaserJet Professional P1102 CD_ROM_Enabled       Needs to disable Smart Install
<mojtaba> tomreyn: Do you know how can I disable it?
<JimBuntu> !cookie | tomreyn
<ubottu> tomreyn: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
 * tomreyn munch munch
<skinux> I can't find a burn button in CD/DVD Creator
<tomreyn> mojtaba: an old bug report at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hplip/+bug/813482 sattes this is fixed in hplip. do you have the hplip package installed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 813482 in usb-modeswitch (Ubuntu) "HP Printers with "Smart Installer" are recognized as CD-ROM drive" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Jonta> skinux: What about "export" or "write"?
<mojtaba> tomreyn: yes
<skinux> NOpe
<Jonta> Hm. Do you have a CD/DVD in the machine right now?
<tomreyn> mojtaba: oh that's just upstream hplip apparently. hmm. well i guess you can try this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hplip/+bug/813482/comments/23
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 813482 in usb-modeswitch (Ubuntu) "HP Printers with "Smart Installer" are recognized as CD-ROM drive" [Medium,Confirmed]
<skinux> Yes
<mojtaba> tomreyn: I ran hp-setup -g, but it says the cert is corrupted and it cannot validate it.
<mojtaba> tomreyn: I didn't quite get the second link.
<mojtaba> tomreyn: I don't have usbmodeswitch installed.
<sonicwind> skinux - read this link - https://askubuntu.com/questions/186065/how-to-burn-cd-with-the-cd-dvd-creator
<sonicwind> incredible that such a problem is common for a cd/dvd creator program... unreal
<sonicwind> you aren't the only one
<tomreyn> mojtaba: to install usb-modeswitch: sudo apt install usb-modeswitch
<tomreyn> mojtaba: can you show the "hp-setup -g" output?
<tomreyn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mojtaba> tomreyn: It opens a gui. after asking to disable the smart install, this pops up:   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  Digital signature verification failed for the file /tmp/tmp3mbafeie. File may have been corrupted or altered
<tomreyn> hmm yes this sounds buggy. you can run the whole thing froma temrinal window. this would probably provide more output
<mojtaba> tomreyn: should I run hp-setup -g | pastebinit ?
<tomreyn> mojtaba: hp-setup -g 2>&1 | pastebinit
<tomreyn> this will make sure we get both standard output but also warnings and errors
<mojtaba> tomreyn: Failed to contact the server: [Errno socket error] The write operation timed out
<mojtaba> just a sec, I run it again.
<tomreyn> mojtabasingle lines of output without further context are not too helpful
<mojtaba> tomreyn: any other services beside pastebinit. It seems it gives me the same error.
<tomreyn> mojtaba: hp-setup -g 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<mojtaba> tomreyn: It doesn't work!
<mojtaba> tomreyn: It just hang.
<tomreyn> mojtaba: okay. maybe try purging the hplip package and (only then) try the one from hp https://developers.hp.com/hp-linux-imaging-and-printing/install
<mojtaba> tomreyn: what should I do?
<mojtaba> should I run apt-get --purge hplip ?
<tomreyn> sudo apt purge hplip
<DualBootLinux_> I'm thinking of Dual Booting between Windows 10 on my SSD and Ubuntu 18.04 on another HDD. The Ubuntu HDD though, I'm already using for Windows 10 programs (1 TB Storage Drive S:). Would it be possible for me to create a parition on S: to install Ubuntu to, maybe 100 GB?
<EriC^^> DualBootLinux_: sure, you can shrink the windows partition and use the space to install ubunti
<Toaderas> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1041232/no-badge-notification-in-ubuntu-18-04
<Toaderas> Any workarounds ?
<DualBootLinux_> How do I shrink the Windows Partition?
<tomreyn> DualBootLinux_: in my experience, people who spend (sometimes much) time on creating / maintaining a dual boot setup quickly end up using only one of the two OS installations. have you considered to just use ubuntu as the main installation and run the other OS in a VM?
<EriC^^> DualBootLinux_: boot into windows go to disk management, click on volume and shrink it, you might need to defrag it first if it says cant be shrinked
<Toaderas> tomreyn: that may be true but having a Windows partition just in case doesn't really hurt
<tomreyn> Toaderas: doesn't hurt, but can get messy, such as when windows upgrades and decides that there can only be one queen in this kingdom.
<Toaderas> tomreyn: those cases seem nasty indeed
<Toaderas> tomreyn: do you happen to know why there are no badge notifications in 18.04 ?
<tomreyn> Toaderas: not really, no. :-/
<Toaderas> this is really annoying and I don't get it
<cenysor> Hi. I installed Xubuntu 16.04 LTS. After I updated the graphical software manager I can not open it again. What can cause this problem?
<Nebi_> Hi, I have two weird issues since about a week and cannot explain them (might be linked?). I did absolutely nothing changing the system (not even update). One issue is that sound in Ubuntu maybe 50% of the time (I mean starting computer) doesnt work. And the other issue is that ubuntu does in about half of the cases not shutdown properly anymore. Anyone has an idea?
<EriC^^> cenysor: try starting it from the terminal in case it shows any errors
<EriC^^> "gnome-software"
<cenysor> EriC^^, the command does not finish, no error text is displayed
<EriC^^> what do you mean by does not finish?
<EriC^^> it just hangs no output, no prompt?
<cenysor> yes
<qwebirc74165> what are bionic-updates and bionic-backports? how they differ from bionic-security?
<xjkx> When I right click my desktop, I should get openbox menu, but I'm getting gnome's, because I ran some gnome application that called this interface, but I cant get rid of it, what should I kill, gnome-what?
<EriC^^> qwebirc74165: https://askubuntu.com/questions/401941/what-is-the-difference-between-security-updates-proposed-and-backports-in-etc
<xjkx> I found this "/usr/lib/at-spi2-core/at-spi2-registryd --use-gnome-session" I guess I should kill it?
<oerheks> :-)
<qwebirc74165> how can I view what updates are recently installed?
<Rojola> hello!
<user_224> hi
<Rojola> I just ran the following command:
<Rojola> sudo aptitude purge openjdk-8-jre openjdk-8-jre-headless openjdk-11-jre-headless openjdk-11-jre openjdk-11-jdk
<oerheks> qwebirc74165, check the /var/log/dpkg.log
<Rojola> My question:  How can I remove the jdk's ?
<Rojola> In /usr/lib/jvm I still have:  java-11-openjdk-amd64  java-8-openjdk-amd64  java-8-oracle
<oerheks> try purge java*
<Rojola> oerheks, Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "java*"
<Rojola> not even *java* works
<Thedarkb> For some reason, this and ##linux are the only channels I can join.
<Thedarkb> and as soon as I join, I time out.
<Jonta> Thedarkb: What happens when you join e.g. #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<Rojola> is it possible, that the directories in /usr/lib/jvm are only remains of the install?
<oerheks> Rojola, maybe you need to logout/login to get a clear view, that  ~/java-8-openjdk-amd64/ seems just a folder..
<Rojola> I ran "aptitude search openjdk" and found all the versions I had previously installed marked with a "p" rather than "i"
<Rojola> oerheks, what would logging in / logging out do to the content of /usr/lib/jvm ?
<Rojola> interesting...
<Rojola> I uninstalled "icedtea"
<Rojola> now the openjdk 8 folder is gone
<Rojola> openjdk 11 is still there
<oerheks> maybe still in use by your browser, dunno, logout/login and see?
<Nordo> hi everyone
<Rojola> oerheks, ok I try it
<Rojola> brb
<Jonta> Nordo: Hi
<Nordo> jonta, if you still think that im still trying to install ubuntu, then nevermind, i installed it
<Jonta> Yeah? How's it working for you? :)
<Nordo> its nice
<Nordo> im still trying it
<Nordo> oh btw, is there some lighter desktop enviroments, which are similiar to Windows style?
<Jonta> LXDE
<Nordo> btw, do enviroments change the compatibilty between different software?
<user_224> I'm running lubuntu, which is pretty nice, except the headphone jack output isn't there in pulseaudio
<oerheks> if it looks like windows, we get a lawsuit within 24 hrs
<Nordo> lol haha
<Nordo> not really like it
<Nordo> but similiar in some things, like the start button and so
<Nordo> how do i get LXDE?
<Nordo> via terminal huh?
<Jonta> Sure thing
<oerheks> via softwarecenter
<hans_> every time before the system attempts a reboot, i need it to open a tcp connection, and send a constant pre-designed package to a certain ip address
<Nordo> could someone give me the repo?
<EriC^^> Nordo: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<hans_> (constant ip address, even)
<hans_> where's the best place to insert a script to do that?
<Nordo> so its lubuntu's enviroment
<Nordo> noice
<coldnine`> Hello, I have an ubuntu-server 14.04 machine. I connected a WesternDigital external USB drive to it, and though I can see it in dmesg and lsusb, I cannot see it under lsblk and therefore cannot use it, anyone have any idea why?
<Rojola> I am back
<EriC^^> coldnine`: can you pastebin anything related to it in dmesg?
<Nordo> um for some reason, i cant insert any number/charcters to the sudo type password
<Rojola> so, even rebooting did not delete my java directory.  However, there is not much of a content in there:
<Rojola> https://dpaste.de/GmJA/raw
<strive> Nordo: Why not?
<Jonta> Nordo: You can, they're just not visible
<Nordo> wait really?
<Nordo> lol
<Nordo> so much security
<Nordo> thats really nice
<Jonta> Otherwise, people seeing your screen can see that your password's only 3 characters, which is embarrassing
<strive> Nordo: You'll get the prompt, but you won't see it.
<Rojola> oerheks, that's a bug!!   https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=897411
<ubottu> Debian bug 897411 in openjdk-10-jre-headless "openjdk-10-jre-headless: classes.jsa is not removed on package uninstall" [Normal,Fixed]
<Nordo> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<oerheks> but you removed 11... not 10
<Nordo> i get that error
<Jonta> Close software center
<strive> Nordo: dpkg is being run in the background (probably gathering updates automatically).
<Nordo> it isnt opened
<strive> Run 'top' in terminal.
<Nordo> strive: so what would i do?
<Jonta> Are you installing from somewhere else?
<coldnine`> EriC^^: here is the output of lsusb and dmesg related: https://pastebin.com/raw/f1DHBvgh
<strive> You may see something that says, 'http' or something.
<Nordo> run what?
<Jonta> `top`
<Nordo> im new to ubuntu, so dont expect me to know everything you say
<coldnine`> EriC^^: it does not appear under /dev/* and lsblk
<Nordo> how?
<Jonta> New terminal(tab)
<Jonta> Type in `top`
<Jonta> Hit enter
<oerheks> Jonta, Nordo, likely there are unattended updates pending, hit the update button
<strive> coldnine`: Does 'fdisk -l' display the drive?
<strive> afk.
<Nordo> oerheks: sorry, um how do i update again?
<coldnine`> strive: nope, only the main hard drive which contains the rootfs
<oerheks> Nordo,  go find it in your menu
<Nordo> oh wait i saw that there is an update for ubuntu, it told me to update but i clicked remind me later
<Jonta> Oh Windows-users :p
<Nordo> windows users, haha
<Jonta> ^^
<Nordo> its really nice that linux doesnt start updating without your permission, unlike Spyware 10
<Nordo> spydows 10 :)
<lui89> hello!
<Jonta> Hi
<Nordo> hi lui89
<Jonta> Mhm. It was one of the reasons I stayed with Linux. Coming back to Windows is… annoying
<Nordo> the worst thing about linux is, well, compatibility with games
<coldnine`> strive, EriC^^: I connected it to my ArchLinux main PC and it worked just fine
<Jonta> Depends on the user
<coldnine`> strive: EriC^^: I modeprobe'd usb-storage and usb_storage with no help. Connecting a Sandisk flash drive works on the Ubuntu machine, but connecting the WD external drive does not
<oerheks> coldnine`, is this an usb3 port? you can tell if it has a blue connection
<coldnine`> oerheks: i think there are only usb 2.0 ports on this server
<Nordo> maybe he has a USB 2 port and his HDD is 3
<Nordo> yep
<coldnine`> Nordo: it does say USB3.0 on the instructions manual, what can I do in such a situtation?
<Nordo> er
<Nordo> firefox crashed
<Jonta> :(
<Jonta> You put on its seatbelt, right?
<Nordo> HA, unfunny joke
<Nordo> nah its funny
<Nordo> lemme restart for update
<Nordo_> updated
<Nordo_> what was the repo for XLDE again?
<oerheks> we never told you about a repo
<Nordo_> i meant the command for installing, isnt that the same as repo?
<Jonta> LXDE
<oerheks> no, it is just a meta-package.
<Jonta> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<Nordo_> just that?
<Jonta> Yup
<Nordo_> downloading :)
<ioria> Nordo_, it's a meta-package ; it calls other packages to install
<oerheks> and join #lubuntu
<Nordo_> im not on lubuntu
<Nordo_> i just want the enviroment
<ioria> Nordo_,  you can switch to that from the login screen
<Nordo_> sure :)
<Nordo_> just a question, how to add time delay when booting in order to boot directly into windows instead of GRUB being shown?
<Nordo_> so i press a key to boot into ubuntu
<oerheks> !gub
<oerheks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<oerheks> see the manual
<Nordo_> no i havent lost grub
<ioria> Nordo_, dual booting ?
<oerheks> it might say something about grub customizer https://launchpad.net/grub-customizer
<EriC^^> Nordo_: type "grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Nordo_> has any of the IRC managers considered gettings something better than IRC? the text is so small, i like discord the most
<coldnine`> Nordo_: don't use web irc, you can manipulate the whole ui to your will with most clients
<Nordo_> https://imgur.com/a/fdaLQZH
<Nordo_> im getting this
<Nordo_> also
<Nordo_> what are the best clients?
<coldnine`> I use Emacs' ERC, you can use irssi and weechat, they're the most popular ones
<tomreyn> a comoonly used one is hexchat, but there are many others.
<oerheks> so you ask about irc text, an error, and about "the best client"
<Nordo_> lol, yes
<lui89> there is polari for gnome.
<Nordo_> what is polari
<lui89> an irc client.
<Nordo_> oh
<Nordo_> well
<Jonta> irssi is the best
<oerheks> really, take time to investigate yourself
<Nordo_> well i will try both and see
<Nordo_> btw
<Jonta> There we go, I'm the only one who claims a client to be the best
<Nordo_> now terminal is telling me to choose default display manager
<Nordo_> which one?
<lui89> not gdm i guess.
<Nordo_> so lightdm?
<Nordo_> installing xlde has taken years
<Nordo_> lxde*
<Jonta> Nordo_: Slow machine?
<compdoc> I bet I can install it in less than an hour
<Nordo_> i3. 3gbs, is that too slow?
<Jonta> You can time how long something takes with… `time` - Try `time ls`
<Jonta> Not too slow
<Nordo_> can i type that while installing
<Jonta> But I understand wanting a different DE
<Jonta> Just use a different tab or window
<Nordo_> woah it actually finished
<Nordo_> lol
<coldnine`> Hey I connected my WD external usb storage (2tb) to my ubuntu server machine, and it is not recognized to the lsblk command. there's the last line of output on dmesg i got for it: "sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Spinning up disk......not responding...", anyone know why?
<coldnine`> It says usb 3.0 and i'm connecting it to usb 2.0, but it works on a windows pc for usb 2.0, and it should have hackwards compatability with usb 2.0
<Nordo> so how to switch to lxde?
<Jonta> Log out
<Nordo> yeah?
<Jonta> Should be a place there to select it
<tomreyn> there should be a little cogwheel showing up after selecting / typing the user name
<tomreyn> coldnine`: try connecting it to a different usb connector, and try removing any non-required usb devices.
<nordo__> there is an option with two options: Ubuntu, and ubuntu on wayland
<coldnine`> tomreyn: same result
<tomreyn> coldnine`: which WD product is this exactly?
<coldnine`> tomreyn: WD Elements 2TB
<tomreyn> coldnine`: what kind of connector is there on the enclosure?
<nordo__> i cant find lxde anywhere
<nordo__> maybe its 3.0 and he has got a 2.0 port
<nordo__> thats why its not working
<tomreyn> coldnine`: i'm wondering whether it's this issue (see the photos on the linked post there) http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/296214-32-minidrive-spinning-disk-responding
<coldnine`> tomreyn: the drive works on other linux machines (archlinux) and on my windows pc, i don't think the drive is failing
<tomreyn> coldnine`: i didnt suggest the drive was failing
<Jonta> nordo__: Did you try the one you hadn't tried before?
<nordo__> um no
<coldnine`> tomreyn: oh hmm the first line in the first post suggests a drive failure
<nordo__> woah
<nordo__> oh i wish its not that what happend to ur hdd
<nordo__> that would be huge pain tho
<coldnine`> tomreyn: and there's only one connector from usb to the weird port the drive has
<tomreyn> coldnine`: so yours has a weird port, too?
<nordo__> cant u just capture the goddamn port and connector?
<Jonta> !language
<ubottu> Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<tomreyn> coldnine`: yours -> your drive. i'm wondering whether these drives have proprioetary ports and speaking a protocol which conforms to neither IDE nor SATA.
<tomreyn> (and is thus only supported on windows with proprietary drivers)
<kierrin> 0.0
<kierrin> 刚用ubuntu,请问这是什么东西阿
<tomreyn> !cn | kierrin
<ubottu> kierrin: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<nordo__> sorry
<kierrin> 0.0
<nordo__> jonta, i cant find lxde anywhere
<Jonta> Weird
<Jonta> Hmm
<Jonta> `man lxde`
<coldnine`> tomreyn: I don't think its a prop port as I have seen it before, but it connects to my ubuntu machine through a USB port, the instructions manual suggests either usb2.0/3.0 is fine, so i think the problem is no with the connector. (also the drives connects successfuly to my archlinux machine and not only to my windows machine)
<nordo__> i chose lightdm
<nordo__> when selecting default manager
<nordo__> anyways
<lui89> uhh lightdm is the login screen
<tomreyn> coldnine`: is your arch linux machine a different computer, though?
<nordo__> ima try restarting
<nordo__> ik
<tomreyn> !enter | nordo__
<ubottu> nordo__: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<coldnine`> tomreyn: yes
<coldnine`> tomreyn: this ubuntu machine is a one-board pc running ubuntu server 14.04
<tomreyn> coldnine`: oh, well, that's getting old. are you on a hwe kernel there?
<coldnine`> hwe kernel? what's that? and i guess it is old, i have upgraded it in years
<coldnine`> its an armhf machine
<tomreyn> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<nordo> yep
<nordo> LXDE IS RUNNinggg
<nordo> i only had to restart
<coldnine`> tomreyn: so i should just update some packages and that would update my kernel?
<Jonta> nordo: Nice. How's the performance compared to the default?
<tomreyn> coldnine`: if you're currently running the 14.04 GA kernel then I would suggest giving the latest HWE kernel a try, since this will be a lot newer and may provide better support for usb 3.0 devices on usb 2.0 ports.
<nordo> its better
<Jonta> Try awesome wm if you want something even more minimal
<tomreyn> coldnine`: this is just a theory, it may not work at all. but worth a try.
<nordo> no no its good
<nordo> but, it seems that backgrounds arent working
<kierrin> what's the time?
<tomreyn> coldnine`: and to asnwer your specific question (as it's also discussed in the document ubottu pointed you to): yes and yes.
<tomreyn> kierrin: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<kierrin> no
<tomreyn> kierrin: then please chat elsewhere, thanks.
<nordo> why i cant change that black background
<kierrin> OK ,0.0
<ioria> nordo, black background ?
<nordo> yes
<ioria> nordo, on lubuntu ?
<nordo>  im on ubuntu with lxde evnviroment
<ioria> nordo, yes,i mean that ... do yo usee the system tray at bottom ?
<ioria> *see
<nordo> yes
<ioria> nordo, Desktop Preferences
<nordo> thanks
<ioria> ok
<kierrin> Sorry!In fact,I am a noob,and even I  don't know what the Hexchat is (Now ,I know).Though I have a lot of questions ,I am not able to express myself .I'm not an English speaker.
<Jonta> kierrin: That's okay. Did you get help in the Chinese channel?
<kierrin> There is just 73 online
<kierrin> And nobody chat
<kierrin> Oh no ,I think I should study English well at first
<Bashing-om> kierrin: So long as you are trying, we will try to help . If your command of the English language is up to it .
<tomreyn> kierrin: so far, you english is fine. i would say, just give it a try.
<Jonta> kierrin: Biggest question?
<kierrin> Thank you!I have found a translation software
<kierrin> The biggest gain was that I found a good place to communicate.If I have question I will come back .Thank you! I have found The solution to the problem ,in CSDN
<tomreyn> kierrin: Also try to ask an actual support question in #ubuntu-cn. According to https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/latest/%23ubuntu-cn.html you asked only whether someone is around. Often, people will not answer to such questions.
<tomreyn> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CSDN
<kierrin> ok ,the next time ,I won't say anything useless next time
<tomreyn> kierrin: ;-) I mean: Just ask an Ubuntu supoport question htere, and maybe then someone will respond. You are also welcome here, though.
<kierrin> I am glad to meet all of you !
<tomreyn> thanka. 祝你今天愉快！
<tomreyn> *thanks.
<TabMasher> Hi all.  I need some software to burn Blu-ray disks.  Can anyone recommend any good software for burning Bluray disks for linux?  Ubuntu in particular.
<lnxslck> TabMasher: K3B ?
<TabMasher> lnxslck: I was thinking of trying that, it's already installed, but have you burned any blu-ray disks successfully?  Or just taking a guess at it?  :)
<lnxslck> taking a guess
<lnxslck> k3b is one of the most complete burning tools
<TabMasher> lnxslck: Fair enough.  I'll give it a try.
<TabMasher> thank you for the suggestion.
<RandomGuestPerso> hello. I just installed 18.04 and remove Network Manager as in prior installations (unpredictable/gets in the way). Unfortunately my network interface (wired) is disable on startup. Any idea how to fix it?
<lnxslck> RandomGuestPerso: enable it through the config file
<fructose> After an upgrade, my system no longer starts. It just hangs before it would normally display the login screen. How do I fix that?
<Jonta> fructose: What upgrade?
<RandomGuestPerso> lnxslck: is this still /etc/network/interfaces, or do I have to touch netplan now?
<fructose> Jonta: A Xenial upgrade? I didn't examine it in detail. Can I find detail somehow?
<usr123> Hello, trying overthewire : http://overthewire.org/wargames/bandit/bandit13.html. I already tried xxd -r -p which gives unreadable data. Just hints no solutions please
<Jonta> fructose: From what version to what version
<fructose> Jonta: Yes, how do I find that?
<blackflow> RandomGuestPerso: it's netplan by default, and, by default, on desktop it configures NM. If you don't want NM, you can configure netplan to use networkd, or just use networkd directly (by removing any config from /etc/netplan/). ifupdown is still available, but deprecated and no longer recommended.
<Jonta> fructose: Hrm, you don't remember which version you ran?
<fructose> Jonta: As I said, I did not look in detail.
<Jonta> Hrmm. How did you upgrade? sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<lui89> usr123, man ssh.
<usr123> lui89: huh?
<fructose> Jonta: sudo apt update && sudo apt -f install && sudo apt full-upgrade
<lui89> usr123, i looked at the solution on the web, you should read the ssh manual.
<Jonta> fructose: What hardware are you running?
<fructose> Jonta: It's a computer with lots of hardware, can you be more specific?
<usr123> lui89: Why the ssh manual, I already logged into the server
<RandomGuestPerso> blackflow: ok, thanks for the info. I gotta run now but will look into netplan later and try to use that. bye!
<Jonta> fructose: Be more general first. Laptop, desktop, server, other?
<fructose> Jonta: Perhaps if you explained why that was relevant, we could get to the important details more quickly?
<lui89> usr123, i can't give more info, or I'll spoil it.
<usr123> lui89: Thanks anyways
<Jonta> fructose: Trying to gather the information possible, since the most relevant seeming seems to be missing
<lui89> usr123, lmao i read the wrong level. sorry
<usr123> lui89: Yeah, its level13. No issues :D
<fructose> Jonta: There is a lot of relevant information. I don't think whether or not the system is a laptop or desktop is at all relevant.
<blackflow> fructose: can you ctrl+alt+F2 (for example F2) to another tty?
<fructose> blackflow: Yes
<blackflow> fructose: and when you login can you check the xorg log and journal, for clues?
<fructose> blackflow: I can look if you want to point me to the right places. I was given messages to check systemctl status gpu-manager.service and systemctl status lightdm.service...
<fructose> blackflow: In the gpu-manager.service case, it gives an error message like so: Failed to start Detect the available GPUs
<ioria> fructose, you can find upgrade details in  /var/log/apt/history.log
<fructose> blackflow: The rest is cut off and not visible, but searches suggest the full message is: Failed to start Detect the available GPUs and deal with any system changes
<HelpANoobPlease> Hello. I am thinking about installing ubuntu since it's free. However, in case I don't like it, how easy is it possible to restore my computer to blank state with no bootloader or uefi issues?
<fructose> ioria: There is definitely information about installed packages in there
<blackflow> fructose: any hints in /var/log/gpu-manager.log?
<ioria> fructose, check the tail
<Jonta> HelpANoobPlease: You can try a Live-USB first, which doesn't need to change your system at all
<lui89> usr123, I have read a solution, here is your hint: it's a hexdump and you should revert it to a file. have fun!
<fructose> blackflow: Error: can't access /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:00:02.0/driver; The device is not bound to any driver. Skipping...; Error : Failed to open /dev/dri; (last error repeats 3 more times)
<HelpANoobPlease> Jonta: That's what I am using right now. But I need a permanent solution
<blackflow> fructose: right, so gpu driver issues. which gpu is it?
<fructose> blackflow: Software... VirtualBox VM
<Jonta> HelpANoobPlease: Considered dualbooting?
<Avanthas> HelpANoobPlease: I'd recommend dual-boot
<HelpANoobPlease> Jonta: No. Can't afford windows and I am afraid of the pirated versions
<blackflow> fructose: ah, I suppose you just have to rebuild the vbox guest additions. You installed those before, right?
<Jonta> HelpANoobPlease: What are you using now then?
<Bashing-om> fructose: blackflow : Pastebin ' sudo lshw -C display ' we see what the hardware is and IF a driver is loaded .
<HelpANoobPlease> Jonta: A bootable Ubuntu USB on a blank computer
<Jonta> HelpANoobPlease: Then why don't you just install? :)
<fructose> blackflow: Sounds right, though I don't remember "building" anything. How do I rebuild them?
<Jonta> HelpANoobPlease: Ah, bootloader etc
<Jonta> HelpANoobPlease: Shouldn't be a problem
<HelpANoobPlease> Jonta: Is there any article I can read on bootloading that'll help me understand my issue better?
<Jonta> !bootloader
<blackflow> fructose: well frankly, I don't know. I see there are many related packages now, I don't know whether you should use those, or mount the additions iso and build from source. I haven't touched VBox in many orbits...
<lui89> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<blackflow> fructose: do you have any installed?   dpkg -l | grep virtualbox
<xjkx> I have ubuntu, running virtualbox (also ubuntu, guest/host), I really cant use shared folder, I did everything, like add my user to vboxsf group, added from virtualbox to automount, but nothing happens in /media. I ran the guests cd install, but nothing
<HelpANoobPlease> Jonta: If I uninstall Ubuntu, would GRUB remain there or be replaced with Windows boot?
<xjkx> Ops, I meant I installed vboxaddictions
<Jonta> HelpANoobPlease: There's no way for Windows boot to get on there, without you installing it
<HelpANoobPlease> Thanks
<fructose> blackflow: Yes, three... doing purge/install now
<blackflow> fructose: which ones, any -dkms?
<fructose> blackflow: Yes, -dkms, -utils, and -x11
<blackflow> fructose: that's probably your problem then. (re)installing the -dkms one might fix this
<fructose> blackflow: Doesn't seem like it...
<fructose> blackflow: Yeah, just a black screen until I boot into recovery mode, then I get the same errors.
<fructose> blackflow: Also, at one point I was able to do startx as root and that worked fine... just screwed up config files
<blackflow> fructose: can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<ioria> fructose,  if you used startx with sudo i'd check  the ~/.Xauthority  permissions
<blackflow> ioria: wouldn't ~ be /root/ in that case?
<fructose> ioria: That's the config file screwup I mentioned... I reset that file
<ioria> blackflow, did he log in as 'root' ?
<ioria> fructose,  that's good,it's ok now ?
<fructose> ioria: No, this problem preceded that.
<blackflow> ioria: good point, sudo won't change $HOME without -i
<blackflow> fructose: can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<fructose> blackflow: No easily, but looking into it
<blackflow> fructose: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999     and paste the URL you get, here
<Iarfen> hi!
<Iarfen> is there something similar to OneDrive inside Linux?
<Jonta> Iarfen: There are a few options. What are your requirements?
<fructose> blackflow: Neat. http://termbin.com/eiby
<Iarfen> Jonta: well, what I need is to have a folder (with subfolders, of course) inside the cloud
<blackflow> !info onedrive
<ubottu> onedrive (source: onedrive): folder synchronization with OneDrive. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.20170919-2ubuntu2 (bionic), package size 716 kB, installed size 2965 kB
<Iarfen> good
<ioria> fructose,  that's from recovery,not sure very useful
<ioria> but it could
<blackflow> fructose: "Warning, couldn't open module vboxvideo"
<blackflow> fructose: now you'll have to figure out which one of those packages deals with the vboxvideo driver
<fructose> blackflow: Yeah, I've Googled that error a bit, but nothing to confirm it's the issue. And I reinstalled those packages, if I'm not mistaken.
<blackflow> fructose: how though? can you try   apt install --reinstall virtualbox-guest-dkms ?
<blackflow> fructose: you had that one, right?   or virtualbox-guest-dkms-hwe  ?
<fructose> blackflow: Yep. I did purge/install, but I'll try --reinstall
<fructose> blackflow: Same thing
<blackflow> fructose: i'm out of ideas then. maybe remove all those virtualbox-guest-* packages, the VM should work without the virtualbox video driver, and having them installed could be causing problems with fallback
<blackflow> fructose: if I were you, actually, I'd try guest additions the old way. mount the ISO and run the build.
<fructose> blackflow: Yeah, that's what I'm trying now. Otherwise I'll probably just do a fresh install.
<ubuntu_newb> Hi everyone! Does anyone know if the initrd.img file is suppose to have cryptsetup if you have an encrypted disk?
<blackflow> ubuntu_newb: yeah, for LUKS
<ubuntu_newb> should in not populate automatically on `update-initramfs`? It doesn't seem to be working for me.
<fructose> blackflow: No luck. Oh well, thanks for the new pastebin trick
<blackflow> ubuntu_newb: yes but I think it depends on /etc/crypttab existing and being configured.
<blackflow> fructose: no luck which part, building additions from the ISO?
<fructose> blackflow: Installed, restarted, same issue
<blackflow> fructose: which kernel is that, btw
<acu> Hey I'm running ubuntu 18.04 server with a Gnome desktop and it doesn't let me turn on screen sharing because it lists "No networks selected for sharing" even though I have an internet connection. What should I do?
<fructose> blackflow: 4.4.2? I'm giving up for now.
<acu> I'm using netplan to configure my network
<fructose> blackflow: Anyhow, thanks again!
<ubuntu_newb> blackflow: In my case it is configured but when I run `update-initramfs` i get is "cryptsetup: WARNING: invalid line in /etc/crypttab for luks-ff8019d4-2dec-43d3-9f1f-ddf329a188e4 -" the line it refers to is "sda3_crypt UUID=ff8019d4-2dec-43d3-9f1f-ddf329a188e4 none luks,discard". seems to be right (and worked for mebefore).)
<qwert> hello
<blackflow> ubuntu_newb: seems correct, syntax-wise. does UUID=ff80...     partition exist?
<ubuntu_newb> yes
<blackflow> ubuntu_newb: is that the only content of crypttab? nothing else? no extraneous hidden control chars or something?
<qwert> how do i analyze the var sys log? my drive suddenly got no space,16.04 is just a week old
<ubuntu_newb> blkid output (trimed): /dev/sda3: UUID="ff8019d4-2dec-43d3-9f1f-ddf329a188e4" TYPE="crypto_LUKS" PARTUUID="04631180-34b0-4aaf-92c5-0306f059f67a" ;; It seems tobe fine the other entry is "cryptswap1 UUID=4c107de3-0c86-4158-9706-56812aa6829b /dev/urandom swap,offset=1024,cipher=aes-xts-plain64"
<ubuntu_newb> fwi, I am running from a recovery disk and chrooted into the encrypted drive
<blackflow> ubuntu_newb: could you still pastebin the whole crypttab file?
<blackflow> acu: is gnome aware of the network? maybe it requires NetworkManager running. Is it running? or, being server, is netplan configuring networkd instead?
<ubuntu_newb> blackflow: https://pastebin.com/fwTzKxKS
<net_tec> j networking
<blackflow> ubuntu_newb: no idea what could be wrong, sorry.
<ubuntu_newb> no problem, thanks
<acu> blackflow netplan should be configuring networkd
<qwert> how can i recover a 60gb folder back to its location? its orig location didnt create a free space of 60gb.
<blackflow> qwert: and how did you..... dislocate..... it?
<qwert> blackflow was trying to free up space..may be it was highlighted accidently using ctrl..
<Jonta> What's there in its stead?
<blackflow> qwert: trying how. what did you do exactly?
<qwert> blackflow: coz on this drive there are files that are unreadable and since its a new installed system (less than a wk) i decided to delete those unknown file types that have dates before the installation date
<EriC^^> qwert: how did you delete them?
<qwert> highlight.then delete key
<blackflow> qwert: they're in trash bin. also the reason why deleting them didn't free any space
<EriC^^> qwert: good, go to /home/e/.local/share/Trash/files
<EriC^^> sorry /home/<your username>/.local/....
<qwert> i tried to go to the trash bin and restore it.howcome it says not enough space
<samurailink3> My wife's desktop is booting to a black screen, it appears to be this issue, so far I have not been able to resolve it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-390/+bug/1773113
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1773113 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 (Ubuntu) " nvidia-390 does not show GUI" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<EriC^^> qwert: try to move them manually
<qwert> Eric : manual as in cut paste?
<EriC^^> qwert: no from a terminal
<EriC^^> qwert: type "cd ~/.local/share/Trash/files"
<EriC^^> then "mv <dirname> ~/filesrestored"
<EriC^^> or better yet use "xdg-open ~/.local/share/Trash/files" then cut and paste them where you want them
<qwert> ayt.the 1st says.cd command not found
<qwert> xdg-open ~/.local/share/Trash/files
<qwert> gvfs-open: /home/a/.local/share/Trash/files: error opening location: No application is registered as handling this file
<ioria> samurailink3, i'd go with purging nvidia* and use ppa:graphics-drivers (if you really need nvidia proprietary)
<samurailink3> ioria: Yea, I did that and install nvidia-drive-396, still booting to a black screen
<ioria> samurailink3,  any errors in the installation output ?
<samurailink3> Nope, apt was happy
<ioria> samurailink3,  secure boot enabled ?
<samurailink3> ioria: No, legacy set in bios. This was working before. I think she might have run updates.
<ioria> samurailink3,  what video card ?
<samurailink3> ioria: GTX 760, if I remember correctly.
<ioria> samurailink3,  lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D'
<shurtagul> Im trying to install the sugar desktop on lubuntu 18.40 but i cant find the sucrose package when trying to install.
<samurailink3> ioria: ... I just forced a reboot and it came up? Now I'm very confused, let me reboot this again (I rebooted about 10 times already today). I need to establish a root cause.
<qwert> Eric^^ tried sudo /home/<username>/.local/share/trash   -- the deleted folder doesnt show
<samurailink3> ioria: Other than the inevitable root cause of "nvidia idk lol"
<ioria> samurailink3,  ok
<Jonta> qwert: Did new files come in after you deleted this, thereby filling up your drive? What does `df -h` output?
<ioria> acu, you eant NM working
<ioria> *want
<samurailink3> ioria: Now stuck at a white screen. This is different.
<samurailink3> and can't ssh to the host
<samurailink3> forcing another reboot
<qwert> ioria: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/j36NfRGfYm/
<qwert> deleted folder orig loc was on sdb1
<Jonta> qwert: The "Avail" column shows how much space is still, yep: Available
<Jonta> Could you temporarily move it to sdc1?
<Jonta> Move off some files from there
<Jonta> Picked that one because it's the largest
<qwert> Jonta: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/j36NfRGfYm/    Did new files come in after you deleted this-- sda2 is filling up fast.
<EriC^> qwert: look in where sdb1 is mounted under /mountpoint/1000-Trash or something
<qwert> Eric^: Jonta: it all started when var sys log suddenly expanded very fast on its own
<Jonta> qwert: Can you see what's filling it up?
<oerheks> look at the biggest log, maybe it gives a clue
<oerheks> :-D
<oerheks> oh sorry, i am spoiling the support
<EriC^> what started?
<EriC^> oh nevermind
<Jonta> No, no. It's corroborating evidence
<ioria> qwert, du -sh /var/log/syslog
<qwert> Eric^ Jonta: i made tail -n 100 /var/log/syslog but i dont understand the output
<Jonta> Paste?
<EriC^> qwert: it might be something wrong that repetitive in the logs making it huge
<qwert> 569M	/var/log/syslog
<samurailink3> ioria: lspci output: nvidia drive in use
<EriC^> upload it to termbin tail -n 100 /var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999
<ioria> samurailink3, and it's a blank show ?
<samurailink3> ioria: The past 3 reboots have resulted in black screens, ssh connects, but quickly times out.
<qwert> logs got big.so i decided to clean the other drive.then i deleted the wrong folder.. so i have 2 issues now. :(
<samurailink3> ioria: Yea
<ioria> samurailink3, purge it
<Jonta> qwert: Cleaned?
<qwert> termbin tail -n 100 /var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999  ---> termbin : command not found
<samurailink3> ioria: nvidia-driver-396 purged
<Jonta> qwert: I'll hazard a guess that this is stressful. But. You've got a handful of people here with some pretty good ideas. Just breathe. And. Follow our instructions. :)
<ioria> samurailink3, nope,  sudo apt puthe nvidia*
<ioria> samurailink3, nope,  sudo apt purge nvidia*
<Jonta> qwert: `tail -n 100 /var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999`
<samurailink3> ioria: Good god, nvidia left a bunch of stuff around. Purged nvidia*.
<qwert> Jonta:  tnx.been thru this same scene before (log files getting big)
<ioria> samurailink3, and occasionally sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<EriC^> qwert: where you able to restore the deleted dir?
<Jonta> qwert: We'll get there. Does this latest command work?
<EriC^> it's for sure in the drive as some <uid>-Trasj dir
<EriC^> *-Trash
<EriC^> qwert: tail -n 100 .....
<qwert> http://termbin.com/pc0c  is this the expected output?
<Jonta> Yes
<samurailink3> ioria: I luckily don't have an xorg.conf
<ioria> good
<ioria> samurailink3, reboot
<qwert> prio to http://termbin.com/pc0c there was http://termbin.com/nonl
<Jonta> I think they're identical
<samurailink3> ioria: This is strange, my 'reboot' and 'init 6' commands in a root shell are (seemingly) being ignored.
<samurailink3> ctrl-alt-del doesn't respond either.
<Jonta> qwert: Now, at 3:15:28, there was a bunch of network activity. Recognise it?
<ioria> samurailink3, just 'reboot' ?
<samurailink3> ioria: Yep, 'reboot' was ignored as well
<qwert> Eric^ no output for tail -n 100  ,i tried this before there was an output
<samurailink3> ioria: 'shutdown -r' results in 'Failed to connect to bus: no such file or directory'
<ioria> samurailink3, ignored , how ? errors ?
<qwert> Jonta: lemee check
<oerheks>  WARNING: Your ClamAV installation is OUTDATED! .. and really, firefox-esr ??
<samurailink3> ioria: No errors, just nothing happening.
<ioria> samurailink3,  sudo reboot ?
<samurailink3> ioria: Still nothing.
<samurailink3> I can just force it down.
<samurailink3> Forced reboot
<qwert> Jonta: they look usual
<Jonta> Hmm. You do have a bunch of different devices connected. I was a bit surprised that the log didn't show more frequent occurences
<Jonta> Are you sure this is the file that's growing and growing?
<qwert> oerheks: clamav installation was a challenge.. ur not a fan of esr? i need to use legacy add ons
<samurailink3> ioria: Still black screen
<ioria> samurailink3, cat /proc/cmdline
<samurailink3> ioria: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.15.0-23-generic root=/dev/mapper/xubuntu--vg-root ro nomodeset
<EriC^> qwert: try a sample thats bigger
<qwert> Jonta: var folder is in 50gb already
<ioria> samurailink3, why nomodeset ?
<samurailink3> ioria: That was one of my troubleshooting steps, someone online recommended it.
<samurailink3> I can remove that.
<qwert> Jonta: sorry i was mixed up with the specifics on which folder or file
<EriC^> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<samurailink3> ioria: How about 'quiet splash'
<Jonta> qwert: Okay
<ioria> samurailink3, cat /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<Jonta> qwert: What's the biggest file in that folder?
<qwert> var > log : 50.1gb
<Jonta> And what's the last one to be updated?
<samurailink3> ioria: http://termbin.com/9u9f
<Jonta> ls -t
<qwert> im just using disk usage analyzer
<Jonta> Sorts by time
<samurailink3> ioria: Just changed the line back to default
<qwert> Jonta:  And what's the last one to be updated?  -- > is this for me?
<ioria> samurailink3, did you run sudo update-grub after the change ?
<Jonta> qwert: Yes
<Jonta> qwert: `ls -t`
<Jonta> qwert: `ls -Sh`
<Jonta> qwert: That first one sorts by time, the 2nd by size
<qwert> ls -t    : Documents  Desktop  Downloads  Music  Pictures  Public  Templates  Videos  examples.desktop
<samurailink3> ioria: Will run that one
<ioria> samurailink3, ok, then paste again the file
<Jonta> qwert: You have to be in the directory that's growing. The var folder
<qwert> ls- Sh   -- examples.desktop  Desktop  Documents  Downloads  Music  Pictures  Public  Templates  Videos
<qwert> i see
<samurailink3> ioria: V
<samurailink3> ioria: oops, http://termbin.com/6u31
<ioria> samurailink3, it's the same;  remove the comment from  #GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<samurailink3> ioria: To add nomodeset back in?
<samurailink3> ioria: There are two "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT" lines
<ioria> samurailink3, yep,but the 2° it's commented; sudo update-grub
<qwert> Jonta: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/9sb3nDJKpd/
<qwert> Jonta: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/Pd6k2xpvHf/
<samurailink3> ioria: Commented 1st line, uncommented 2nd, ran 'sudo update-grub'
<ioria> samurailink3, nope,the contrary
<samurailink3> Ah, ok, will reverse
<samurailink3> ioria: done
<ioria> samurailink3, paste it
<samurailink3> http://termbin.com/ef3s
<ioria> samurailink3, do you see this line  #GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""  ? remove the '#'
<samurailink3> ioria: http://termbin.com/qj2m
<Jonta> qwert: Right, so kern.log.1 is the biggest, and syslog was changed last. I'd like to know how big though: `ls -lt` and `ls -Shl`
<ioria> samurailink3, ok,reboot
<ioria> samurailink3, are we sure secure boot is disabled in bios ?
<samurailink3> ioria: I'll check on this next reboot
<ioria> ok
<qwert> Jonta:  https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/6xCfYzGvkQ/
<Jonta> Hmm, I *think* we can get rid of… syslog.1
<qwert> Jonta: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/xZNhTZ23HT/
<Jonta> Hang on
<qwert> Jonta: as long as its not being use by other apps -- i guess
<samurailink3> ioria: boot mode is Legacy+UEFI
<Jonta> qwert: Just googling to make sure…
<qwert> Jonta:  saw this before hand https://askubuntu.com/questions/171678/can-i-delete-var-log-files-due-to-low-root-space#171687
<ioria> samurailink3, or legacy or efi ... not both :þ
<samurailink3> ioria: My bios has two options: UEFI or Legacy+UEFI
<Jonta> qwert: Mhm, but they're smaller than I thought. I was hoping for some 50G files
<ioria> samurailink3, what is selected ?
<EriC^> samurailink3: mokutil --sb-state shows secureboot state
<ioria> samurailink3, [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS  will tell
<Jonta> qwert: What does this give you? `head -1 kern.log.1`
<qwert> Jonta:  orig size of the 16.04 installation was just 20gb+ but now its on 50+ in less than a week
<Jonta> qwert: Well, that'll be the log files. Nothing to log before it's installed =)
<qwert> Jonta:   [   13.486387]
<Jonta> qwert: I'm thinking there must be a way to cut down on how mych is kept before splitting it off into a new file
<Jonta> qwert: kernel has already started a new file, so… what if you deleted kern.log.1? Would that give you enough space on the drive for your 60G? Check with `df -h`
<samurailink3> ioria: BIOS
<samurailink3> EriC^: EFI variables are not supported on this system
<ioria> samurailink3, ok, still blank ?
<samurailink3> ioria: XFCE is now running :) But I imagine I'm on the open source driver.
<ioria> samurailink3, lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' | nc termbin.com 9999
<qwert> Jonta:  hmm.. sorry whats the size of kern.log.1 again? is it safe to delete that?
<samurailink3> ioria: http://termbin.com/ivn7
<ioria> samurailink3, is this a joke ? kernel driver in use: nvidia
<Jonta> qwert: 36G. Pretty sure it's safe, yes. I was just hesitant because of the recent write-to-date
<samurailink3> ioria: It was just a guess. But it does look like I'm using nvidia. Now the only problem I'm currently experiencing is that the gui is extremely laggy.
<ioria> samurailink3, you did purge it .... dude
<qwert> Jonta:  ayt,is that a go.should it land on rubbish bin again?
<samurailink3> ioria: Yea, I did purge nvidia*
<samurailink3> ioria: http://termbin.com/78r6
<ioria> samurailink3, dpkg -l | grep nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999
<ioria> samurailink3, dpkg -l | grep nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999
<Jonta> qwert: `rm kern.log.1`
<Jonta> qwert: Then `df -h`
<samurailink3> ioria: Found it, lots of libnvidia and xserver- stuff left
<qwert> Jonta:  on my end its 38.1gb.i thinks its growing
<samurailink3> ioria: http://termbin.com/zwp2
<Jonta> qwert: Hrmmm. Hang on
<qwert> Jonta:  ayt. not deleted yet
<samurailink3> ioria: running this "sudo apt-get purge libnvidia* xserver-xorg-video-nvidia*"
<samurailink3> ioria: rebooting
<qwert> 38.1gb -- kern.log.1 file
<Jonta> qwert: Do you have KDirStat installed?
<qwert> Jonta:  not that i know of
<ioria> samurailink3, have to go, sy... other can be of assistance, gl
<qwert> KDirStat: command not found
<Jonta> `sudo apt-get install kdirstat`
<qwert> Jonta:  Unable to locate package kdirstat
<Jonta> qwert: How about qdirstat?
<qwert> same output.
<qwert> Jonta:  Unable to locate package qdirstat
<Jonta> Hrm
<memphisto> Jonta: filelight ?
<Jonta> memphisto: Yeah!
<Jonta> qwert: filelight
<Jonta> memphisto: Been a while since I've used actual Linux
<qwert> Jonta:  proceed with filelight installation?
<Jonta> qwert: Yes
<qwert> ongoing
<Jonta> Woo!
<qwert> 70%
<Toaderas> Hi everyone
<Jonta> Toaderas: Hi
<user_224> hi
<qwert> Jonta:  done :)
<doubtful> easy way to convert html to pdf in ubuntu?
<Jonta> qwert: Run it
<Toaderas> I got a decent system after 10 years and literally Gnome in latest version of Ubuntu is a true pleasure
<qwert> piegraphs.lots of it
<Jonta> Toaderas: :D
<Jonta> doubtful: Does the HTML come from somewhere else, like Latex?
<Jonta> qwert: Any surprisingly large files?
<Toaderas> If there is any community manager hear listening though, we need the old notification way of unity dock to work with hexchat and other irc clients in Gnome :/
<Toaderas> here *
<Toaderas> It is the only annoying part
<Jonta> Toaderas: "Old notification way"?
<memphisto> switch irc client
<Jonta> Toaderas: And, what about just installing Unity?
<Toaderas> memphisto: I tried all of them, do you know anyone that works ?
<memphisto> i'm on kubutnu and use thunderbird as irc client and when someone writes me i get notification plasma
<memphisto> don't know ubutnu, on kubuntu it works, i'm kde user
<Jonta> TIL: Thunderbird supports IRC
<Toaderas> Jonta: Well, the way to move forward is Gnome, I can't go backwards just to polish my experience
<qwert> from 38 to 35.1gb -- kern.log.1 file.. shrinking?
<Jonta> qwert: Hm. Maybe older parts being deleted by time, or sectioned off into kern.log.2. Did you find any surprisingly large files?
<qwert> hmm.the usual log file
<memphisto> qwert: what is it that you are looking for?
<qwert> BTW i havenot deleted it yet
<Jonta> memphisto: Deleted a file, now there's no room to restore it
<qwert> memphisto: freedom from errors :D
<memphisto> maybe look the access time stamp
<memphisto> whats changing the last and sort by size
<Toaderas> Anybody on Ubuntu 18 and gnome ? How can you cope without IRC client icon highlight with new messages ? :/
<Jonta> memphisto: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/6xCfYzGvkQ/ - https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/xZNhTZ23HT/
<Jonta> !repeat | Toaderas
<ubottu> Toaderas: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<Toaderas> I am not repeating my question, this is a new question
<Toaderas> And I don't feel ignored :)
<qwert> BTW i havenot deleted it yet -- the 38gb file is still not removed
<doubtful> Jonta, it is just this page https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0008/
<Jonta> doubtful: Hm? I remember your name, but not the issue
<memphisto> qwert: so file was in /var/log ?
<qwert> memphisto: yes
<Jonta> Toaderas: Have you considered an audible beep?
<memphisto> are you using linux mint ?
<memphisto> what was the file name?
<Toaderas> Jonta: No the issue is not when the message arrives, the issue is when I go afk or focus on something else and then I don't know if I got a new message without opening hexchat
<qwert> memphisto:  16.04.4 xenial ..
<qwert> kern.log.1 file
<doubtful> Jonta, I wanted to convert this to pdf https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0008/ Solutions I tried in ubuntu so far didn't work to the extent of a good rendered color copy.
<Bashar> what would be the best way to shrink ubuntu parition and increase windows partition? possible to be done using GParted?
<Jonta> doubtful: Ah, rigt
<Toaderas> It is a true downgrade from Unity and it's sad because it seems like an easy thing to be sorted out
<Jonta> Bashar: Yes. Should be
<memphisto> qwert: why do you need it ?
<Jonta> doubtful: If it's just a one-off: Did you try something like http://html2pdf.com/ ?
<qwert> memphisto: jonta and i were trying to delete it. to give way to file restoration from rubbish bin
<qwert> memphisto: aside that its growing fast
<Jonta> qwert: What does `df -h` tell you now? How much room would we create if we deleted that kern.log.1?
<qwert> 35-38gb free spacce
<Jonta> Plus how much available space?
<memphisto> do tailf /var/log/kern.log.1 just to see whats writing to it. rm -rf /var/log/kern.log.1 isn't working ?
<Bashar> Jonta: Thanks
<tomreyn> memphisto: doesn't need -r
<memphisto> tru
<tomreyn> probably not -f
<Jonta> Haven't tried removing it yet
<memphisto> its just habbit
<Bashar> do i need to defrag first to avoid data loss?
<tomreyn> memphisto: bad habit ;)
<Bashar> running SSD (old guy of HDD days we used to defrag)
<memphisto> true again
<Jonta> Bashar: Nah
<qwert> Jonta:  freespace on ubuntu partition is 7.6gb while the other drive involve is 19gb
<Jonta> qwert: And that… sdc2 drive? The biggest one we found? Is that available for a temporary transfer?
<Bashar> Jonta: do i need to boot using livesd to resize the laptop partition? or i can resize the partition while working from it?
<Bashar> s/livesd/livesd/g
<Jonta> Bashar: Hrm, I only think of GParted in the first sense. Using a Live-CD/USB
<tomreyn> if you really want to keep kern.log.*1* (why?), gzip it, possibly move it to a different FS, too.
<Jonta> doubtful: Googling "PEP 8 PDF" gives a bunch of hits too
<qwert> Jonta: its reserved for something else.but i can use it temporarily till the file size exploding get fix
<Jonta> qwert: Sounds good. Go ahead
<qwert> tomreyn: im not interested in keeping it.got no use for it or dont know how to use it anyways
<qwert> Jonta: proceed with deletion ?
<Jonta> Sure thing. And the temporary storage on sdc2 or whatever it was
<qwert> Jonta: sounds like the file will be restored to different partitions ?
<qwert> from rubbish to 2 partitions? VS from rubbish to orig location ?
<Jonta> qwert: Make enough room in 1 place to restore it there
<Jonta> *move it there
<qwert> ayt
<skinux> What's the difference between apt-get and apt? I thought apt-get was just a front-end for aptitude...
<memphisto> qwert:why is kern.log.1 growing ? lsof /var/log/kern.log.1....do you get any output
<Jonta> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<Jonta> skinux: APT is the program, apt-get is… a more specific command. It's a bit confusing. apt-cache search packagename is under the same umbrella
 * Jonta doesn't know
<memphisto> skinux: https://itsfoss.com/apt-vs-apt-get-difference/
<Bashar> using the instructions at https://askubuntu.com/questions/39105/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-from-an-iso-image to upgrade ubuntu using mountable iso image, is it possibl eto jump from 16.04 to 18.04? or i need to move one by one?
<Jonta> Bashar: They're both LTS, so that should be possible
<memphisto> Bashar: why in a hurry to go 18.04?
<Bashar> memphisto: opened this laptop and found its 16.04 (my kid's laptop) and thought of upgrading it to latest since i'm here
<Bashar> not good idea?
<memphisto> no, but 16.04 is LTS
<memphisto> no need
<doubtful> Jonta, thanks :)
<Jonta> :)
<memphisto> plus i like to wait until 18.04.1 comes out
<Jonta> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<memphisto> like service packs on windws, you know they don't get it from first time
<qwert> memphisto: oops i deleted it already
<memphisto> qwert: np, at least you'll have some space now
<qwert> memphisto: i think i uploaded it to one of the pastebin while fixing it with jonta
<qwert> deletion is a quick fix.. it will grow back again in size in few days time :(
<Jonta> That's okay, we're just trying to get that 60G file you deleted first now
<qwert> Jonta: tnx for the assistance :)
<Jonta> Glad I could help :)
<qwert> Jonta:  where u able to peek whats causing the abnormal growth of syslogs?
<Jonta> qwert: No. I suggest going through more of them. It's all in "plain English", and the terms you don't understand, are very googlable
<qwert> ayt
<tebu> God day, a;;!
<tebu> Good day, all!
<Jonta> tekk: Good day
<memphisto> qwert: please check you syslog , cause its huge...you might facing some issues that are logged there
<lucas-arg> hello all im trying to connect my hp 1102 printer to my netwrok in previous ubuntus version i could set my wireless adapter to ad hoc and connect to the network printer easly and now with 18.04 i cant change that.... so cant setup my printer in my network... dont know how to do this
<qwert> memphisto:  looking
<qwert> memphisto: can u suggest a filter ?
<memphisto> fail, warn, err
<memphisto> look for something out of ordinary
<qwert> ayt
<memphisto> qwert: try fail, warn, err
<memphisto> lucas-arg: can't you use network manger to create again ad hoc wifi  ? i don't get how your home network looks like
<memphisto> is the printer hp 1102 wireless printer ?
<qwert> memphisto: it has gazilion of lines. :(
<lucas-arg> memphisto, yes
<memphisto> qwert: do tailf /var/log/kern.log and watch for out of ordinary
<lucas-arg> memphisto, the printer has a network name and i can see it, just cant connect to it
<qwert> ayt
<stanislav> 0/
<memphisto> qwert: i'm not native enlish speaker , what does ayt mean?
<Jonta> "aight" - "alright"
<qwert> memphisto: sorry its short for alright
<Jonta> qwert: You *could* sort it. To see what the most common occurrences are. But you'll probably have to chop off the timestamp first
<Jonta> qwert: Does tailf show any growth?
<Timz> Good Evening
<qwert> i see
<Jonta> Timz: 'lo
<memphisto> lucas-arg: run hp-setup
<memphisto> i think youll need to be root
<qwert> Jonta: from the terminal it stopped after the 9th line.if thats what u meant
<Jonta> !tailf
<Jonta> tailf will print out the last 10 lines of a file and then wait for the file to grow." - https://www.tutorialspoint.com/unix_commands/tailf.htm
<Timz> Sorry i'm in Alaska, and the weather here makes it disorienting, i just flew in a few hours ago. Anyway i'm having problems with xorg in ubuntu 17.10 and can't get into my desktop
<Jonta> qwert: Just making sure, before embarking on most common occurrences and stuff: Is the 60G file safe?
<Timz> I'm stuck in terminal... Has anyone got any tips?
<galileopy> Hello everyone, I have just recently swapped drives from my old laptop, (display is dead, replacement not arriving soon enough), luckily my Ubuntu installation (old drive old ubuntu installation, in new laptop) seems fine, but it needs to "forget" the old wireless/network drivers. Booting from the liveCD on the same laptop works great, how can I fix my Ubuntu wireless drive installation, from the live cd?
<qwert> Jonta:  tnx for the link.. its still in the rubbish bin.. still freeing up space for it.
<memphisto> galileopy, blacklist the old drivers
<Jonta> galileopy: Looked at /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections ?
<Jonta> Oh, drivers. Nevermind
<galileopy> @Jonta will do,
<Timz> @galileopy if you have the specific linux drivers for your wireless card on usb, you can boot normally into your ubuntu os. Install the drivers and your wireless functionality should work just fine
<Jonta> galileopy: No, no. I thought you meant WiFi-networks
<qwert> is ubuntu ok with two usb wifi adapters plug at the same time?
<Timz> Yes
<galileopy> well, i don't have any drivers, the one tha come with the liveCD work just fine, I'll try what @memphisto says, blacklisting the old drivers sound like a good choice
<qwert> Timz:  tnx
<Timz> you're welcome qwert
<galileopy> apparently I'm missing a lot of 's'es
<memphisto> Timz: you have looked through /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Timz> will do
<memphisto> Timz: recently upgraded ?
<Timz> No
<Timz> I used to be able to boot normally
<memphisto> galileopy: blacklist old ones, and install new driver (check whats loaded in liveCD)
<galileopy> How do I check what the old drivers are?
<memphisto> galileopy: first check what you have now
<memphisto> in liveCD environment
<memphisto> lspci |grep -i net to see what adapters you have
<galileopy> sudo lshw -C network ->> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RRbw9spPP8/
<galileopy> 01:00.1 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12), 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Device 24fb (rev 10)
<galileopy> that does look like the same output from the installation, however lspci does list different results.
<memphisto> could you do lspci -s 02:00.0 -k
<galileopy> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gdCwPDjnxw/
<galileopy> I'm missint this module on the installation ->> iwlwifi
<john_rambo> Is Bionic Backports enabled by default ? on 18.04 ?
<galileopy> I remeber it saying nothing about wifi, wireless, wlan, or any of the sorts.
<memphisto> whats the ubuntu version you are using
<galileopy> 16.04
<galileopy> I'm waiting until docker support works before migrating to 18.04, :(
<memphisto> galileopy: so ....what's the kernel version you are using
<memphisto> can you install 4.13 ?
<galileopy> I guess I could, it looks like I have 4.4
<memphisto> please do so, as drivers that you are looking for are only available in 4.10 and later
<memphisto> on ubuntu
<Timz> @memphisto i looked through the Xorg.0.log and everything seems fine.
<memphisto> Timz: no EE's or WW
<galileopy> Ok, will do
<Timz> no
<memphisto> so X is working
<memphisto> do you have gdm ?
<memphisto> or what ever login screen
<Timz> i do
<Timz> When i type
<Timz> startx in root shell
<Timz> I get mouse cursor in center of screen
<Toaderas> I love you, all of you. I love our FOSS communities. They give me a reason to wake up in excitement.
<memphisto> can you log in with user/pass
<Timz> no the screen goes blank and i get kicked back into shell
<memphisto> systemctl set-default graphical.target
<memphisto> that will put graphical as default so you don't have to startx manually
<memphisto> reboot and try again
<Timz> I have lxde installed as well
<memphisto> if fails look the .xsession-errors of the user you are trying to login
<memphisto> reboot ins't necessary but its easier that way :)
<mcjulcz> quit
<memphisto> Toaderas: donate
<Timz> I did that as root. Should i have been normal user?
<memphisto> frist to the cmd previosly written, reboot and log in as regular user
<Jonta> Toaderas: ^^
<Timz> ok cool
<Timz> I entered reboot now command, and now i've got "A stop job is running for Advanced key-value store (1min 20s / no limit)
<Roey> hi, anyone here using Ubuntu?   running "modprobe nvidia" gives me: modprobe: FATAL: Module nvidia not found in directory /lib/modules/4.15.0-23-generic.  Before this, I ran the command apt-get install nvidia-390.  What gives?  I'm trying to figure out why the nvidia-390 package did not lay down an nvidia.ko under /lib/modules for this current kernel like it did for other kernels
<Timz> should i forcibly restart?
<sliceandriced> test
<Timz> @memphisto
<Toaderas> memphisto: I donate way more than you can imagine, both in terms of code contribution and project donations but mostly the former
<memphisto> Timz: you'll have to wait
<memphisto> don't know that service; maybe you can disable it
<skinux> Well, I reinstalled Ubuntu using 18.04. I have to use the 2nd previous kernel to boot and I still cannot use Ubuntu Studio or Xfce DEs. Even though they were not present immediately after reinstallation.
<memphisto> Toaderas: glad to hear that
<Timz> @memphisto I have several Failed to start Show Plymouth reboot screen error messages. Should i be alarmed???
<memphisto> Timz: plymouth is the fancy screen while you boot
<Timz> Why is Ubuntu 17.10 LTS such a pain in the ass
<memphisto> cause 17.10 isn't LTS
<Timz> If only I'd known
<memphisto> nothing to worry. go with this https://itsfoss.com/upgrade-ubuntu-version/
<Timz> Is there any way of backing up my installed programs in ubuntu, and migrating to a fresh ubuntu 18?
<memphisto> you could upgrade - thats the link i sent you
<cw_the_developer> Quick question y'all I've been gone awhile what is the best IM program for budgie now?
<ethan_> Timz https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=819396
<memphisto> budgie uses hexchat
<cw_the_developer> I'm on hexchat now but I was referring to my IMs
<Timz> my network manager isn't working, is there anyway of changing it in terminal?
<Timz> I've got no wifi access
<memphisto> Timz: So you were able to log in in graphical env?
<galileopy> @memphisto, just installed 4.13.0-45-generic, is there anything else I should do? or should I just reboot and see what happens?
<memphisto> galileopy: restart and lets see
<memphisto> cw_the_developer: sorry im sleepy; IM ....well pidgin
<galileopy> thanks a lot, will come back soon
<cw_the_developer> I guess I'll try that.  Thanks memphisto, I appreciate that
<memphisto> cw_the_developer: well i use it cause it has sipe plugin; but it does support lots of other protocols
<memphisto> not the prettiest thing you saw
<memphisto> *you've seen
<mikial> Hi
<mikial> Are there any logs that I can check for a failed ubuntu install? I see some kind of hardware errors when trying to install/demo 16 or 18 but it scrolls by too fast to read
<cw_the_developer> brb
<memphisto> mikial: installer is running in livecd so try regular log files in /var/log
<memphisto> syslog. there should be /var/log/installer log too
<galileopy> it didn't work,
<galileopy> :)
<galileopy> I guess I'll go with a fresh install, probably docker will fix its issues with 18.04 soon enough
<arooni> best way to resolve: /dev/sda1            28G   26G  433M  99% / ;; ubuntu 18.04
<galileopy> @arooni, find out what's using so much space?
<arooni> how should i do that
<mikial> thanks memphisto
<galileopy> @arooni sudo du -sh /*
<arooni> guitar pro is huge at 2g or something; can i just sudo rm /opt/GuitarPro
<tomreyn> arooni: whether you can? yes. whether it's a good idea? depends. how was it installed?
<arooni> if i remember correctly it was a deb file
<tomreyn> 2 GB doesn't really count as big nowadays.
<tomreyn> well if it was installed as a deb, then remove or purge the deb instead.
<arooni> so it wasnt from a repository
<arooni> so do i need the original deb file to unisntall
<tomreyn> dpkg -l '*guitar*hero*'   # should tell you the package name
<raidghost> Ive been told that libvirt does not work on the same 10.0.0.X/24 subnet i use. So it has to make itself a subnet on its own. Is this true? or can i tell libvirt to pico ip-adresses for my VM from my routers dhcp pool ?
<tomreyn> arooni: once you know the PACKAGENAME, you: sudo dpkg --purge PACKAGENAME    # or just --remove if youwant to keep its configurations.
<arooni> unfortuantely i dont see it listed :(
<tomreyn> raidghost: the network configuration you are discussing is bridging. https://wiki.libvirt.org/page/Networking#Debian.2FUbuntu_Bridging
<tomreyn> arooni: you can also run this: dpkg -S /opt/GuitarPro
<tomreyn> should also tell you the package name in the first column, if one is known
<arooni> dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /opt/GuitarPro6
<arooni> so is it safe to just blow thru the directory
<tomreyn> so it's not from a deb
<tomreyn> no idea, i didnt install it, don't know how it was installed. removing it won't harm dpkg / apt, though, that's good to know.
<arooni> ok so i can blow away the /opt/GuitarPro
<arooni> i just wonder if there's any missing libs or something
<Tim777z> i think my ubuntu is a bit doomed
<Tim777z> network manager isn't detecting my wireless usb adapter
<oerheks> arooni, may guides show hoto install those missing :i386 libs .. but it is commercial stuff, guitarpro6.. nothing wrong with tuxguitar :-P
<arooni> oerheks: i dont think it works for ubuntu 18.04 though
<arooni> oerheks: i did have it working for 16.04
<arooni> oerheks: and i just started using tuxguitar and musescore
<oerheks> ah oke, i play around with lmms and ardour and keyboard
<arooni> my /var/log is 3G
<arooni> seemes exessive
<Tim777z> I guess i'll have to backup what i can and start completely a fresh with 18.04 but is it stable?
<core7> are there any steps to take when creating guest users on an ubuntu box -pertaining to security?
<Tim777z> Why is picking a stable ubuntu version so difficult? :(
<oerheks> 18.04 is LTS , so it aims to be stable
<oerheks> else go back to 16.04 lts
<Tim777z> Oh my God... 16.04?
<tomreyn> Tim777z: what is the problem you're trying to solve there?
<tomreyn> Tim777z: is it only about the wireless adapter or is there any other issue?
<Tim777z> I was force upgraded to 17.10 from 16.04
<tomreyn> there's no such thing as a forced upgrade.
<tomreyn> unless you're not the admin of this system and the admin forced it upon you, the / a user
<tomreyn> still, this does not explain which issue you're trying to solve.
<Tim777z> oh sorry by forced i mean i had to upgrade everything when i installed a package for a program... everything worked fine for a while but now im stuck in terminal
<Tim777z> Anyway i give up. Nothing is working properly. I'm going to just have to start from scratch
<tomreyn> so you installed some out of release package (you should never do this) which introduced dependencies on other package versions which were only available in the release this package was made for.
<tomreyn> installing a package not made for your ubuntu verison is a bad thing to do. remember this for next time, and, yes, reinstall.
<tomreyn> take backups first.
<tomreyn> Tim777z: <tomreyn> so you installed some out of release package (you should never do this) which introduced dependencies on other package versions which were only available in the release this package was made for. installing a package not made for your ubuntu verison is a bad thing to do. remember this for next time, and, yes, reinstall. but create a backup first.
<Tim777z> @tomreyn thanks. i realize my mistake now. I installed kali-linux pentest tools and this triggered a release upgrade and confused my poor system because now it says Kali-rolling/GNU linux instead of ubuntu 17.10 in the terminal login screen
<arooni> is 28G big enough for a / partition?
<vader> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<c0t0d0s0> arooni: yes
<c0t0d0s0> there are many different ubuntu releases but even with lots, lots of packages, / never exceeded ~24GB
<oerheks> Tim777z, lolz .. now you run kali as root, right?
<c0t0d0s0> (as long as you put your $HOME somewhere else on another partition)
<tomreyn> Tim777z: I'm glad you see it as a learning experience and don't blame it on Ubuntu. If unsure what is safe to mix and what not, just come by here and ask, folks around here are happy to help.
<RoadRunner> if installing an app requires updating some packages, how do I know that will not break some other apps?
<evans> hi
<c0t0d0s0> RoadRunner: Trick is to look at packages that will be removed IF you're installing the new app, usually it says "0 to remove" which tells you it won't break another app
<c0t0d0s0> Also now there is a concept of snap which isolate an app so it shouldn't break anything else
<RoadRunner> very few of my current apps are snaps; in the traditional scenario, can two versions of the same package co-exist on the system simultaneously (for needs of diff apps) and if so are they somehow insulated from each other?
<c0t0d0s0> usually no, the package-manager will "force you" to use one or the other. That said, it's possible to unpack the deb but you should really know what you're doing, you could break things, especially if you copy files around
<c0t0d0s0> maybe if you explain a bit more what you're trying to accomplish
<RoadRunner> I would like to compile pidgin 2.13.0; advice on pidgin's site is to use "sudo apt build-dep pidgin" to grab all the dependencies but, as I understand it, apt can only grab what's in repos and the latest pidgin ver in ubuntu's repository (for 16.04) is 2.10.12 and in a ppa - 2.12.0. So the dependencies that I need for 2.13.0 are likely abscent from both of these sources.
<evans> help
<c0t0d0s0> I see, but sometimes the deps are the same so try what they recommend, then do a ldd./pidgin |grep -i not
<c0t0d0s0> ldd ./pidgin |grep -i not
<c0t0d0s0> it will show you if deps are missing and which ones
<oerheks> https://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/Dependencies or here a ppa.. and dependency you need list .. https://www.askmetutorials.com/2018/03/install-pidgin-2130-in-ubuntu-1604.html
<oerheks> ppa gives 2.12 for trusty https://launchpad.net/~jonathonf/+archive/ubuntu/backports?field.series_filter=xenial
<c0t0d0s0> ...so you should be fine with these -> sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev libglib2.0-dev libglade2-dev libgstreamer0.10-dev libfarstream-0.1-dev libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-dev libidn11-dev libmeanwhile-dev tk8.4-dev
<oerheks> :-)
<c0t0d0s0> :)
<oerheks> and if you have fun, publish it on your own ppa back for other trusty users you can videochat with
<oerheks> or xenial, bloep
<RoadRunner> oerheks: c0t0d0s0: thank you :) actually I've already been on these sources and already installed 2.12 from that exact ppa
<RoadRunner> unfortunately it is 2.12 not 2.13
<oerheks> oke, when you wan to start building, remove/purge that ppa. clean.
<RoadRunner> why?
<RoadRunner> I mean why not build and install over older version?
<oerheks> i would not risc any issue, especially when it is a ppa. *if* build right, then there should no conflict pop up
<oerheks> clean environment is the best start, imho
<circ-user-XcK35> anyone got ubuntu on hp omen 15 working??
<Bashar> Hello, I managed ro make ubuntu partition smaller from GParted (booted from livecd/usb stick) but i'm unable to add this free space to the windows ntfs partition, i can only create newer one, its not possible to enlarge an existing partition?
<oerheks> circ-user-XcK35, you were here yesterday too, what was your issue, wireless ?
<Bashar> Jonta: can't expand ntfs partition?
<RoadRunner> c0t0d0s0: I understand your advice but if I should get unlucky and there is a dependency diff for the latest pidgin version, how would "ldd ./pidgin |grep -i not" know if deps are missing if the version in repo -that it will use for refference- is not the latest?
<RoadRunner> oerheks: clean environment sounds like a good advice, but would purge not delete my profile (buddies, accounts, etc)?
<oerheks> aren't they stored on the server?
<oerheks> https://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/Using%20Pidgin#Whereismy.purpledirectory
<RoadRunner> I am sure servers have info for users' accounts but pidgin profile sits in .purple directory in /home/user
<RoadRunner> I don't know if purge would touch it or not
<Tim777z> I installed katoolin and used katoolin.py to kali linux source repositories to ubuntu
<krytarik> RoadRunner: No, it won't.
<RoadRunner> krytarik: thank you :)
<oerheks> Tim777z,  then you have a fine pentesting system, have fun .. or do a fresh install
<oerheks> --purge does not touch home indeed
<RoadRunner> guys, I am always impressed with great help newbies like me can get here. I wonder if everyone answering here are volunteers or are some paid by canonical to help newcomers?
<circ-user-XcK35> again... ubuntu not working on hp omen 15.,, any advices??
<Tim777z> It used to be a great pentest machine but no its Conked... keep getting "FAIL error unable to load plymouth login screen"
<Tim777z> Going to have to start afresh
<oerheks> nobody here is going to help fix that, kali issus
<krytarik> RoadRunner: Yeah, none of the supporters are paid to do it.
<RoadRunner> krytarik: that's awesome!
<oerheks> we get paid in cookies
<oerheks> !cookie | krytarik
<ubottu> krytarik: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<krytarik> !cookie | oerheks: And one for you too!
<ubottu> oerheks: And one for you too!: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<c0t0d0s0> cookiiiiiies
<mous> wait are cooking being handed out?
<mous> cookies*
<RoadRunner> :)
<krytarik> Not willy nilly, noope.
<mous> I was not informed and wish to file a greivence OR get a cookie
<mous> xD
<c0t0d0s0> sudo apt install -y cookies > /dev/mouth
<c0t0d0s0> :)
<mous> :)
<blackflow> that doesn't make sense.
<blackflow> apt doesn't install to stdout. if you wanna nerd this, nerd it properly :)
<c0t0d0s0> meh doesn't matter, still funny
<Biessie> can someone help me out with this error on sudo apt update & sudo apt install error? -- usr/bin/mandb: /usr/lib/man-db/manconv -f UTF-8:ISO-8859-1 -t UTF-8//IGNORE -q: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<oerheks> sudo apt install error .. i am going to try that
<circ-user-TL7ie> ubuntu always freezing when i want to restart / shutdown on hp omen.. any advices?
<c0t0d0s0> anyone else noticed steam on linux getting better and better?
<oerheks> c0t0d0s0, there is still no unbug report feature :-(
<Biessie> Can anyone help me with this? --> https://pastebin.com/raw/QiRrM041
<Biessie> could it be because im mounted to a windows 10 partition?
<oerheks> Biessie, you started that you were trying to install <something> , care to share what you are doing ?
<Biessie> oerheks : all i did was run sudo apt update
<Biessie> and sudo apt install
<Biessie> apt-get
<Biessie> Just a basic update
#ubuntu 2018-06-24
<RandomGuestAccnt> Hello again. I'm trying to get an ethernet connection without having Network Manager installed. Removing (apt remove network-manager) seems to disable my connection on bootup. Should I activate systemd-networkd, or does a simple config setting suffice?
<Biessie> no matter what i do on apt-get it gives me those errors every time
<Biessie> getting annoying
<Biessie> i may just reinstall ubuntu and wipe everything i have on it.
<oerheks> is this on wsl ?
<Biessie> oerheks : Talking to me?
<Biessie> if so, i dont know what that is.
<oerheks> and sudo apt install <what> exactly? just sudo apt install surely should not give this output
<tears> 0
<RandomGuestAccnt> Does anyone know? Do I need to enable a service like systemd-networkd (to get basic networking/routing) if I have disabled network-manager?
<Biessie> okay so basically anytime apt-get makes changes and "triggers man-db" it gives me those errors
<Biessie> watch let me run the autoremove command and ill copy/paste everything
<oerheks> RandomGuestAccnt, netplan in 18.04
<cw_the_developer> Hey how do I install the theme I just downloaded for HexChat
<oerheks> https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-configure-static-ip-address-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<RandomGuestAccnt> oerheks: thanks, will read that now. Isn't netplan just a precursor, something that feeds either network-manager or systemd-networkd with config files?
<oerheks> it is a new proper way to provision that, i guess.
<leftyfb> Biessie: what version of ubuntu?
<Biessie> leftyfb : 16.04 server
<Biessie> here leftyfb and oerheks -- https://pastebin.com/QbPbrZ8t
<Biessie> if you guys are stumped ill just go download the latest stable ubuntu version and reinstall
<leftyfb> Biessie: type: dmesg    # look for errors, mainly ATA or IO errors
<Biessie> id rather not but this is annoying
<RandomGuestAccnt> oerheks: reading the article now, but can you tell me in advance: if I don't use network-manager, isn't it the case that I have to use systemd-networkd instead or nothing will be "set up" on boot? Or is there a more low level system that always does this job regardless of these services?
<Biessie> leftyfb : Wow they have alot in this list lol.. how do i know what is ATA/IO?
<leftyfb> Biessie: if you see those words/letters
<Biessie> oh okay, not yet
<leftyfb> ok, you'd see them toward the end
<leftyfb> Biessie: sudo apt-get purge man-db
<leftyfb> root_: you shouldn't IRC as root
<Biessie> leftyfb  --> https://pastebin.com/ka3WN4Jk
<oerheks> RandomGuestAccnt, ifconfig is depreciated, so i won't know for sure
<leftyfb> Biessie: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<leftyfb> Biessie: or sudo dpkg --configure keyboard-configuration
<Biessie> leftyfb  --> https://pastebin.com/3Cemzkz1
<Biessie> okay ill do that now
<Biessie> https://pastebin.com/F66CD9tG
<leftyfb> yeah, you're getting segfaults left and right. Something is seriously wrong
<Biessie> best bet to reinstall? i literally dont know wtf i did lol. it's been a long time since i even logged into the box and it was running just fine
<leftyfb> In my experience this is usually a hardware issue, mainly storage/filesystem issues
<Biessie> Oh really?
<leftyfb> or memory
<Biessie> let me reboot it
<leftyfb> maybe run a drive/filesystem test and a memory test
<leftyfb> rebooting solves nothing
<Biessie> i was running a node for crypto on it.. so when you said memory i just assumed it was eating up the ram
<Biessie> i closed it about 15 min ago
<Biessie> how do i run a memory test
<oerheks> ..
<leftyfb> if you were out of memory, you'd get OOM errors, especially in dmesg, not just core dumps
<Biessie> gotcha
<leftyfb> Biessie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MemoryTest
<leftyfb> Biessie: https://www.tecmint.com/linux-disk-scanning-tools/
<Biessie> thank you leftyfb for all your help and patience
<Biessie> gretly appreciated. i will work on that now
<Biessie> greatly*
<mos_basik> Trying to install Ubuntu 18.04 (32 bit) using the minimal iso.  I only have wifi, and the ESSID contains several spaces and a comma.  The installer, when doing network setup, splits on the comma and lists the two strings as two separate networks.  I choose "Enter ESSID manually" and try to type it, but all attempts so far have just caused the installer to loop back to the beginning of network setup.  Tried: wrapping in double quotes,
<mos_basik> wrapping in single quotes, not wrapping, and escaping the comma/spaces/both with backslashes.  Any ideas for more things to try?
<mos_basik> I'm not the administrator of the wifi.  The administrator of the wifi thinks this is kind of funny and told me to get a real operating system.
<raidghost> Any good Network Bridge Guide? Fedup soon with stuff spent hours trying to get working. and not working = Wasted time
<RandomGuestAccnt> oerheks: creating and applying a simple netplan config.yaml worked. Looks like something like systemd-networkd is a requirement (if NetworkManager is gone) for having the interfaces brought up and routes set. The article was helpful, thanks.
<oerheks> RandomGuestAccnt, have fun!
<lessoffensive> testing...do I need registered nick?
<lessoffensive> I guess not
<lessoffensive> is there a specific channel for 18.04 LTS?
<oerheks> lessoffensive, no, but there are specific desktop channels though
<oerheks> this is main support, welcome
<lessoffensive> what is the chan for desktop?
<mos_basik> I'm curious as well if there a specific channel for the minimal install version.  It often seems kind of hidden away in the docs and not mentioned much.
<oerheks> #xubuntu #lubuntu and such, see the channel list https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Biessie> leftyfb : I rebooted and those errors dissapeared...
<leftyfb> Biessie: I wouldn't trust it .. it'll happen again
<Biessie> im still going to do a clean install with 18.04 vs 16
<Biessie> burning image now. but thank you again
<mos_basik> thanks oerheks.  looks like the closest to what i'm looking for *might* be ubuntu-server
<oerheks> mos_basik, the minimal option is now included in the standard 18.04 desktop iso else https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<oerheks> or server, sure
<lessthan0> am I correct that 18.04 LTS replaced unity with a custom gnome?
<lessthan0> or is it something else?
<oerheks> lessthan0, yes.
<oerheks> but set Xorg standard over Wayland session
<lessthan0> I think I am in the right place then
<Biessie> while im here.. does ubuntu 18.04 support the Nvidia geforce g210m hydrid graphics?
<Biessie> (laptop)
<lessthan0> did you try it?
<Biessie> lessthan0 : I am about to install it now
<Biessie> i dont need GUI but.. wouldnt hurt
<lessthan0> I think nvidia drivers are non-free so make sure to install non-free drivers during install
<Biessie> will do :)
<hiris1002> what should i do after installing ubuntu???
<lessthan0> use it maybe
<hiris1002> -__-
<Biessie> LOL
<hiris1002> ofcourse
<mos_basik> Biessie: what do you mean by support? do you mean, can you use the gpu at all (probably)? or do you mean, can you dynamically switch between embedded and gpu like it would on windows (unlikely, or it will be tricky)?
<lessthan0> I disabled some things and installed some things
<lessthan0> posted a small bug report
<lessthan0> about the installer
<Biessie> mos_basik : if i can use the GPU at all
<Biessie> i dont need it to switch to conserve power
<mos_basik> Biessie: then yes, it should probably work.
<Bashing-om> Biessie: That card takes an old 340.107 version driver .. soon to be dropped : http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/135161/en-us .
<arooni> anwyay to keep less than 3 versions of the same app with snap?  it's taking up 2gb w.r.t vlc
<Biessie> Bashing-om : Yea this is an old laptop i am using for linux
<Biessie> mos_basik : tanks
<mos_basik> my geforce gt 540m worked (ancient, probably same vintage)
<Biessie> Outside of windows 7.. the hybrids didnt work too well
<mos_basik> yeah.  on my next laptop purchase, i decided to skip the gpu.  not worth the hassle for me.
<Biessie> it really wasnt
<lessthan0> I think the biggest problem right now with any distro is having support for 20 years of desktop, server, laptop, IOT hardware in one distro while still keeping the included kernel up to date.
<lessthan0> just think about that for a minute
<Biessie> ^
<mos_basik> ooof.  should I just make a bug report about this comma in the SSID?  Every time I install a new distro, I have to figure out how to get around it for that distro.  I think I have it figured out once I'm in the system and using wpa_supplicant or networkmanager but if the installer chokes on it, it's rough work around
<lessthan0> so the natural next step after getting everything installed and running is to uninstall packages. or install minimal and build it back up. pick your poison.
<mos_basik> urk
<mos_basik> is it haram to ask for distro rec's in this channel?
<leftyfb> mos_basik: it's inappropriate. Try ##linux
<mos_basik> thanks :)
<lessthan0> I guess that nick is registered LOL should have thought of it first
<oerheks> using irc as root is silly
<lessthan0> its just a cool nick. I don't think he actually hmmm is he that much of a noob?
<lessthan0> I am reading that you don't need to call it root on some versions of linux, you can call it anything
<lessthan0> so when someone goes looking for it then they can never find it
<blackflow> it's still uid=0
<lessthan0> true
<lessthan0> so let me ask you then, if someone tries to unobfuscate uid=0 to a login name, if they don't have permissions then they can't get the name they need to login right?
<blackflow> what?
<lessthan0> like if someone tries to brute force ssh or something and there is no root
<lessthan0> there is no way to login local or remote from just uid=0 right?
<blackflow> sorry, I can't parse that.
<lessthan0> are userland users allowed to see a list of logged in users by default on most systems?
<blackflow> I think they are, through who(1) command
<Luxray5474> i still can't get over the fact that I wasted two days of my life because i used 'useradd' instad of 'adduser'
<blackflow> Luxray5474: how so? adduser is perl "frontend" (so to speak) to useradd, functionally they're the same
<strive> I heard in the past that adduser should typically be used on Debian-based systems.
<Luxray5474> yeah but installing UnrealIRCd needs 'adduser' because that installs it in /home/user while 'useradd' installs in /root/
<strive> useradd is the lower level utility.
<Luxray5474> ^
<strive> Interesting.
<blackflow> lolwut!
<Luxray5474> And 'useradd' puts you into a sort of paradoxial situation
<Luxray5474> because it installs it in root
<blackflow> installs what in root?
<Luxray5474> unrealircd
<blackflow> again, lolwut!
<Luxray5474> and to access root you have to do 'sudo su' then cd to the root dir
<blackflow> useradd is not softare installation utility
<FurretUber> Is there a way to make the autorun.inf icon and name appear on Xubuntu 18.04?
<blackflow> *software
<Luxray5474> but you have to make a -separate user- for unrealircd
<blackflow> yeah, so?
<Luxray5474> and... doing useradd... makes it install in /root/
<FurretUber> I have many USB pen-drives and would like it loads the icons and names to differentiate them
<blackflow> Luxray5474: again, makes it install _what_  in /root?   useradd doesn't install any software
<Luxray5474> i have to install unrealircd.
<Luxray5474> had*
<Luxray5474> now, to install unrealircd, you must do so from source, and make a new user JUST FOR unrealircd
<Luxray5474> so, that's where useradd and adduser comes in.
<Luxray5474> adding a user with useradd which is lower level than adduser, will have it install in /root/.
<Luxray5474> but, using 'adduser' makes it install in /home/user/
<blackflow> you're talking nonsense. you can't "install" a "user" into the /root/ directory
<Luxray5474> ok look
<blackflow> are you talking about _home_ directory?
<Luxray5474> When you install unrealircd, it has to install into a directory because it's from source.
<Luxray5474> everything has to install into a dir
<Luxray5474> when you make a user with adduser
<blackflow> right. and useradd is not a tool that installs anything. it creates a system user.
<Luxray5474> i know.
<blackflow> so it doesn't install anything under /root/
<Luxray5474> you make a user with adduser, isntall unrealircd while logged in as the unrealircd user
<blackflow> there's nothing to install. a system user is registered in /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow
<blackflow> Luxray5474: sounds like you borked the $HOME env
<blackflow> because you can't install under /root/ when you're "logged in as <not root>"
<blackflow> (unless you use su or sudo)
<Luxray5474_> ugh we had a little power surge
<Luxray5474_> but here let me explain
<Luxray5474_> blackflow:  as main account, 'sudo adduser unrealircd' > log into unrealircd user > download unrealircd in account > install unrealircd in account > it installs in /home/unrealircd > it has the right file permissions > run unrealircd in account
<Luxray5474_> You have to run an ircd as NOT ROOT
<Luxray5474_> when you create the user using useradd, the unrealircd installer will install it into /root/unrealircd which is bad, because to access that location you must 'sudo su' then cd into the dir
<Luxray5474_> but when you try to run it, it will not let you because you are root
<Luxray5474_> so you must exit su
<Luxray5474_> but when you do you get shot back out of /root/
<Luxray5474_> and you can't do sudo cd
<blackflow> sudo cd makes no sense
<Luxray5474_> that's why you can't do 'sudo cd'
<blackflow> what you describe makes no sense. you can't install anything under /root as a non-root user, without su or sudo, in which case, "well duh"
<Luxray5474_> i forgot to mention that to make the installer actually place the files in /root/unrealircd you must run it wuth sudo
<blackflow> note that without -l for su, or -i for sudo, the environment is not changed. so if you su from root without -l, $HOME will remain /root, and if for some reason you then again sudo something, then it'll end up in root
<Luxray5474_> i must admit i never knew that until now
<Slothernopolis> Hi all. Anyone ever deal with "aacraid: Host adapter reset request. SCSI hang ?" with Dell's PERC 3/i Adaptec hardware raid card? According to https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=92129 REHL fought this for 18 months back in 2003/4 without a definitive solution.
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 92129 in kernel "(SCSI AACRAID)kernel: aacraid: Host adapter reset request. SCSI hang ?" [High,Closed: currentrelease]
<tomreyn> to me, the definitive solution to undebuggable HW RAID issues is: don't use HW RAID.
<tomreyn> Slothernopolis: which ubuntu release + kernel version are we talking about?
<Slothernopolis> 16.04.4 4.4.0-128-g
<tomreyn> Slothernopolis: try a google trasnlation of this german language article, it contains workarounds: https://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki/Adaptec_Controller_Timeout_Fehler
<tomreyn> if machine translation doesn't help. ask me about the unclear spots, i can help translate it.
<Slothernopolis> tomreyn: The default device timeout is 45 already.
<Slothernopolis> I tried to increase it to 60 to test, but I wasn't able to actually set it for some reason
<tomreyn> Slothernopolis: how about irq conflicts?
<Slothernopolis> tomreyn That's in interesting angle, but I can't imagine that being the case. I'm working with a Dell PowerEdge 2650
<Slothernopolis> I should also note, that I've seen this across multiple 2650's
<tomreyn> well just search your logs
<tomreyn> IRQF_DISABLED
<tomreyn> shared IRQ
<Slothernopolis> Nothing found
<tomreyn> also try a hwe kernel
<tomreyn> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<leftyfb> those 2650's were beasts. As in, power hungry
<leftyfb> and very outdated at this point
<Slothernopolis> I know :/
<Slothernopolis> Working with what I have lol
<Slothernopolis> At least they're not running NT4 anymore
<leftyfb> I have 2 650's sitting right near me which were the same generation. They literally have IDE connectors in them
<blackflow> eeew!
<Slothernopolis> ..yep.. /wrists
<Slothernopolis> And CD drives
<Slothernopolis> and floppies.
<leftyfb> yep
<Slothernopolis> Oh, and single rank memory only. lol
<Slothernopolis> Just hang me
<tomreyn> Slothernopolis: this discusses a driver which might work around it http://ask.microsemi.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/17202
<Slothernopolis> tomreyn are there any negatives to the hwe kernel?
<tomreyn> Slothernopolis: negatives, as in negative side effects of running a HWE kernel rather than the GA kernel?
<tomreyn> the above driver is no longer available at its original location, but there is a newer copy, including source code, and a 16.04 directory, here https://storage.microsemi.com/en-us/speed/raid/aac/linux/aacraid_linux_drivers_ppc_v1_2_1-52011_tgz.php
<Slothernopolis> tomreyn I came across that article and was able to successfully install StorMon which gave me all kinds of cool info
<Slothernopolis> THATS new tho
<Slothernopolis> Your googlefu is strong. How'd you come across that?
<tomreyn> startpage.com search for: aacraid_linux_min_drivers.tgz (without quotes)
<Slothernopolis> tomreyn Yes, negatives to running the HWE kernel versus the GA
<tomreyn> GA kernels are supported (on this very kernel version) for th eentire lifetime of an LTE release. HWE releases have shorter support timespans, meaning you have to update + reboot when they go EOL.
<tomreyn> but then you probably want to do that occasionally anyways.
<tomreyn> but that's pretty much it.
<Slothernopolis> tomreyn Thank you. I've never compiled a driver from source before, anything I should know?
<tomreyn> get help from someone who did then ;)
<Slothernopolis> So how badly can this go wrong? haha
<tomreyn> chances are this wont apply cleanly to HWE kernels
<tomreyn> it may to the GA one, though, since they included one which did.
<tomreyn> on the other hand the gcc version may be older.
<Slothernopolis> I was going to try the driver first, but it needs to be recompiled since the link was for PPC
<tomreyn> doh, indeed
<tomreyn> well lets hope the source code is x-platform then
<Slothernopolis> make fails lol
<tomreyn> Slothernopolis: try these https://storage.microsemi.com/en-us/speed/raid/aac/linux/aacraid_linux_drivers_v1_2_1-52011_tgz.php
<tomreyn> here's the documentation for the kernel in-tree module https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/scsi/aacraid.txt
<Slothernopolis> Close with that driver, I need a i686 version. That download had x64 and ppc641e
<Slothernopolis> Dell PERC3/di is on that list
<tomreyn> chances are the in-tree one is actually a lot more robust, though, is you look at the commit log https://github.com/torvalds/linux/tree/master/drivers/scsi/aacraid
<tomreyn> i686 lol
<Slothernopolis> Look, it pains me to ask for help about this haha
<Slothernopolis> I promise this isn't fun for me lol
<dunnousernamefn> Hey, so I'm trying to use that file roller or whatever program to extract a .rar I downloaded with some autocad files in it, but when I extract it it says 'parsing filters are unsupported'
<dunnousernamefn> It extracts one file and the other is 0 bytes
<dunnousernamefn> I even tried redownloading the file and I get the same problem
<MxMax> dunnousernamefn, https://askubuntu.com/questions/801426/parsing-filters-unsupported-error-during-extraction-of-rar-file
<dunnousernamefn> That's really weird
<dunnousernamefn> Maybe it's because I installed ubuntu-desktop over my install
<dunnousernamefn> Thanks
<dunnousernamefn> It works great now
<Slothernopolis> @tomreyn Looks like this adaptec driver is going to be a no go, I found an "unsupported linux" source package but it won't compile easily. Should I just consider the HWE option and see how it goes?
<tomreyn> Slothernopolis: for sure worth a try. you could also replace the hardware. ;)
<Slothernopolis> I've been lobbying, hopefully next year.
<Slothernopolis> I have 4 of these, btw lol
<tomreyn> Slothernopolis: maybe replace them by raspis, might be faster. and surely cheaper.
<Slothernopolis>  /walk of shame
<qwebirc95584> place that lists which vertions are best for different hardware? i have 4 computers that originally came with xp i need to put new OS on
<leftyfb> qwebirc95584: install ubuntu
<qwebirc95584> but which one   these are core duo processors
<leftyfb> qwebirc95584: ubuntu 18.04
<leftyfb> qwebirc95584: ubuntu.com/download
<qwebirc95584> they will run the new version?
<leftyfb> qwebirc95584: did you try?
<qwebirc95584> no i just thought i would need an old one as these are 10 year old computers
<leftyfb> qwebirc95584: There's not much benefit from running older versions of ubuntu. Especially when there's really only 3-5 versions that are technically still supported in any manner
<George_> Hello. Does anyone know anything about the Omap zoom2?
<qwebirc95584> ok if it wont overload them i will get that one  thanks
<Bashing-om> qwebirc95584: 2007 build : sysop@x1810:~$ .
<tomreyn> George_: i do. it's a hardware. and this channel is about ubuntu, an OS.
<George_> @tomreyn I'm trying to get Ubuntu to boot on it.
<leftyfb> George_: try #ubuntu-arm
<George_> Thanks!
<sarcastico> Away - sleep.
<Linephreak> !list
<ubottu> Linephreak: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Biessie> leftyfb : I have 18.04 installed now :)
<lotuspsychje> Biessie: tnx for the feedback
<Biessie> lotuspsychje : He was helping me earlier so i decided to remove 16.04 and install 18.04. just following back with my success
<Biessie> im not the best with linux stuff.. just learning
<lotuspsychje> Biessie: great idea, thank you and welcome to the ubuntu community
<Biessie> thank you
<Biessie> i wish my wifi would automatically connect on re-boot and not have to be manually enabled
<lotuspsychje> Biessie: wich wifi chipset do you have?
<Gobo708> Hi All, just installed Ubuntu 18.04 and I am trying to set up the network on VM to access external content..... I am trying to restart the network manager without a reboot but everything I try is failing.... NetworkManager not fouind
<Gobo708> Any ideas, how I can restart the network after updating /etc/Netplan/50..........yml
<lotuspsychje> !netplan | Gobo708
<ubottu> Gobo708: Netplan is a network configuration abstraction renderer which uses YAML descriptions of a network to work with either a NetworkManager or Systemd-networkd "renderer". More information at https://netplan.io/
<Biessie> lotuspsychje  - does this make sense? Intel® WiFi Link 1000 Integrated 802.11a/b/g/n
<lotuspsychje> Biessie: yes tnx, so on a reboot, it does not enable by default?
<Biessie> it didnt on the first 2 reboots. but i did a command i found online and didnt test it yet. let me track it down
<Gobo708> lotuspsychje, you are supposed to use netplan to restart it?
<lotuspsychje> Biessie: are you the admin of your system or multiple users, so a keyring is active?
<Biessie> lotuspsychje - im admin. only user its my old laptop
<Gobo708> <lotuspsychje> !netplan | Gobo708 ................ not sure what this means
<lotuspsychje> Biessie: so system is not asking for keyring password right? doesnt block your wifi?
<Biessie> no its a home router
<lotuspsychje> Gobo708: im just trying to widen your options mate
<Gobo708> ok, but I am not sure what you meant
<Gobo708> with the NOT operator and pipe??
<Gobo708> all went over my head
<lotuspsychje> Gobo708: ah the | means a trigger is redirected to only your nick
<Gobo708> oh, an irc thing
<Gobo708> lol
<Gobo708> and you meant Not netplan...?
<Gobo708> I can install anything else, because I cant access the internet
<lotuspsychje> Gobo708: yes, as 18.04 uses netplan, i wanted to share you netplans url...
<Biessie> lotuspsychje : i found a site that told me to add 'nmcli nm wifi on' in /etc/rc.local
<Gobo708> ahh ok
<Gobo708> ahhh oh, I see what happened
<Gobo708> ubottu ...
<lessthan0> this desktop interface is pretty sweet. I never like the wbar but its less garbage now with all the added features and smaller icons
<Gobo708> cheers, anyone know how to restart the network?
<lessthan0> gobo can you be more specific?
<lotuspsychje> Biessie: you dont have secureboot to block wifi or so?
<Biessie> i just did a basic install
<lessthan0> restart the service or renew an IP from DHCP?
<Gobo708> trying to pick up new netplan config
<lessthan0> have you tried rebooting?
<Gobo708> for another adapter
<Biessie> 18.04 desktop (i really dont use GUI just ssh but it didnt hurt to have GUI)
<platz> 2/pa
<lessthan0> I don't think my mobo supports headless
<lotuspsychje> Biessie: perhaps you can consider a new !bug ?
<lessthan0> so I just plug in an old vga
<lessthan0> I just had a great idea
<Gobo708> I really just want to update the netplan config and test it without having to reboot the machine and wait
<lessthan0> I can stick a resistor in the vga port
<Biessie> lotuspsychje : what does that mean
<lotuspsychje> lessthan0: please, only ubuntu support here focus
<lotuspsychje> !bug | Biessie
<ubottu> Biessie: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Biessie> oh okay
<lotuspsychje> Biessie: can be handy if you problem persist...developers & the community can help solve your bug
<Biessie> ill look into it! ty
<lotuspsychje> Biessie: or if you idle here, ill let leftyfb where your at
<lotuspsychje> *know
<Biessie> i am on a BNC so ill happily idle here
<Biessie> it will let me know if my name is mentioned
<Gobo708> netplan apply
<Gobo708> apparently
<picarda> Hello, anyone can help with Dovecot? Looking to activate (auth require on 587)
<mbrig> Hey guys, weird issue. After compiz crashed on me, ubuntu now logs me off after 15-20 seconds of being logged in. The unity bar and stuff comes up and I can even start programs, but it also sends me back to the login screen
<mbrig> I'm on 17.10
<mbrig> s/also/always
<lotuspsychje> mbrig: did you install unity on 17.10?
<mbrig> lotuspsychje: Not intentionally? I upgraded to 17.10 so maybe its leftover from that?
<lotuspsychje> mbrig: yeah i think so, consider installing 18.04 clean perhaps?
<mbrig> :(
<mbrig> Everything was working fine up until the compiz crash today
<lotuspsychje> mbrig: 17.10 and 18.04 doesnt use compiz anymore, xorg or wayland
<mbrig> xorg
<mbrig> I'm not 100% sure it was real compiz, I just got a message that "compiz has stopped unexpectedly" and that's when the trouble started
<mbrig> Its especially weird because its not the "normal" kind of login loop where it fails immediately
<mbrig> I assumed a startup program was misbehaving but disabling them all didn't seem to do anything
<mbrig> lol, I updated packages and rebooted a few more times and it fixed itself
<mbrig> A clean install is probably a good idea but I have so much stuff installed I don't want to deal with the hassle
<lotuspsychje> mbrig: sometimes a clean install can fix alot of stuff, besides you would be on LTS then, long support?
<mbrig> yeah
<mbrig> I'll figure out a way to list all the packages I actually want to reinstall and do it at some point
<lotuspsychje> mbrig: less hassle is taking your current /home to the new 18.04 install
<Biessie> yea i like to make a /home partition
<mbrig> well my /home is already separate
<mbrig> so that's ok
<lotuspsychje> mbrig: setup will ask you howto
<Biessie> so 18.04 LTS = lont term support like you stated? what exactly does that mean? they wont be making a new update for a while and just work on the current version for bugs?
<lotuspsychje> Biessie: long time support means, stable experience, and yes they keep releasing point releases .1
<Biessie> gotcha
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | Biessie
<ubottu> Biessie: Upgrades from 16.04 LTS will not be enabled until a few days after the 18.04.1 release expected in late July.
<lotuspsychje> Biessie: the lts way= more secure way of handle things
<Biessie> perfect. im on 18.04 now with a fresh install
<mbrig> LTS = updates for 5 years
<mbrig> I'm not really concerned about my home drive its just all the development programs and stuff
<mbrig> like docker and its 1000 addons
<Matviy> fakeroot debian/rules binary-headers returns "Unknown sequence binary-headers". What am I doing wrong?
<Matviy> trying to build the ubuntu kernel
<lotuspsychje> Matviy: we dont reccomend compiling own kernels, see !mainline
<Matviy> Should someone delete the wiki then? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<lotuspsychje> Matviy: no, its not because there's a wiki we reccomend it
<lotuspsychje> Matviy: depends on what you want to do really
<Matviy> I want to follow the instructions on the Ubuntu wiki. But when I get to "fakeroot debian/rules binary-headers binary-generic binary-perarch" i get "Unknown sequence binary-headers"
<lotuspsychje> Matviy: perhaps paste your whole output in a hastebin, some one else might see the clue of it?
<ljc> is there a way to install ubuntu with 'ubuntu-minimal' metapackage only?
<guiverc_t> ljc, the minimal install currently installs everything, then deletes.   the 'minimal' is really just a list of what to delete..
<tsarompy> uh
<tsarompy> no it isnt
<tsarompy> use the netinstall iso
<guiverc_t> sorry ignore my last - i confused things up - sorry
<tsarompy> and dont install a desktop image
<tsarompy> yea i was about to jump in yo ass lulz
<tsarompy> like
<ljc> no worries
<tsarompy> ubuntu minimal network install
<ljc> netinstall or netboot
<tsarompy> is my favorite way to install ubuntu :P
<tsarompy> i like to do the minimal install
<tsarompy> then reboot
<tsarompy> and install kde
<tsarompy> hey i DO have a problem actually
<tsarompy> if anyone wants to help?
<ljc> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso ?
<ljc> what's your problem tsarompy ?
<tsarompy> my wine fonts are retardedly big
<tsarompy> its also 1am and im getting drunk with my puppy
<tsarompy> so excuse my rudeness :P
<ljc> ah i don't use wine soz
<tsarompy> k
<tsarompy> UGH
<tsarompy> my girlfriend left me alone here and im watching her dog and cat and they are terrorists
<tsarompy> not ubuntu related but ugh
<tsarompy> imma go deal with these animals
<tsarompy> bbl
<mys> hello
<EriC^> hi
<Laughing_God> hi I would like to ask anyone favour to download a video from a page(the only video in the page). Sorry to ask out of topic. The url is https://www.i-cio.com/big-thinkers/rita-mcgrath/item/creating-a-business-culture-for-co-creation-and-innovation
<ZaZaQR> hi
<xfceone> Raspberry pi zero I can`t ssh with Ubuntu over usb
<pepijndevos> I have a chroot in which i bind mount /dev, but inside it I get errors about not being a proper TTY.
<pepijndevos> I read in some place I have to bind mound /dev/pts, but I thought bind mount was recursive?
<EriC^^> pepijndevos: sudo mount -B /dev/pts /mnt/dev/pts
<guiverc_t> xfceone, do you have openssh-server installed & running on pi?  (it may also need usb to be setup to receive incoming; I've only used ethernet or wifi)
<guiverc_t> xfceone, I note on the doco for ubuntu mate 16.04.2 says openssh-server is installed by default but disabled (https://ubuntu-mate.org/raspberry-pi/)
<charlin> ?
<xfceone> I burned Raspbian
<rangemonger> whats the easiest way to confirm iommu is on? (intel / 18.04)
<ducasse> xfceone: rasobian is not supported here, try their channel
<xfceone> and make changes in config.txt .. Ubuntu see the pi but I can`t ssh no ip on pi
<xfceone> ok thanks
<guiverc_t> xfceone, this room supports Ubuntu, not modified-debian (raspbian)
<xfceone> I can burn ubuntu image on pi zero?
<ducasse> rangemonger: 'dmesg | grep DMAR'
<ducasse> rangemonger: one of the first lines should say 'DMAR: IOMMU enabled'
<guiverc_t> xfceone, i'm looking, so far I can't see any confirmation (ubuntu appears to support pi 2 & 3 only)
<xfceone> yes
<rangemonger> ducasse: crud, no dice
<rangemonger> ducasse: i know my system can do it, i had it going a few years ago
<guiverc_t> xfceone, i see only negatives (running ubuntu on zero); but this maybe of help (https://raspberrypi.stackexchange.com/questions/66836/raspberry-pi-zero-and-ubuntu-ethernet-over-usb) but if not you'll have to seek help elsewhere as its a raspbian issue..
<rangemonger> ducasse: nm, i got it, thanks, forgot to set it in grub
<xfceone> guiverc_t thanks
<anton-z-s> Driver for my wifi adapter (RTL8821CE) is not in the kernel. Although it exist in EndlessOS patches and works well. Is the any way i could force it to upstream? Would reporting a bug on launchpad help? It's in the Ubuntu Certified laptop.
<lotuspsychje> anton-z-s: wich ubuntu release is this?
<anton-z-s> both 16.04 and 18.04
<lotuspsychje> anton-z-s: imp currently working on a similar bug, but for eth card not wifi https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1769386
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1769386 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Cable network does not get recognized anymore, wifi works" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> anton-z-s: if its relevant, please subscribe affected
<lotuspsychje> anton-z-s: can you recall wich 16.04 iso you downloaded?
<lotuspsychje> anton-z-s: i think mine was .1 or .2
<anton-z-s> lotuspsychje, thx, but it's unrelated. The problem is that driver for my wifi card is not in the kernel yet
<lotuspsychje> anton-z-s: did you check sudo lshw -C network if driver is not loaded?
<lotuspsychje> anton-z-s: shows at bottom of the output driver=
<marc__> f
<tpw_rules> hey so i have ubuntu 16.04.4 for arm running on my odroid xu4. i did an apt update && upgrade and now update-initramfs is hung. Processing triggers for initramfs-tools (0.122ubuntu8.11) ... update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.14.5-92 is what it has been doing all night
<lotuspsychje> tpw_rules: try #ubuntu-arm mate
<tpw_rules> this morning i killed dpkg and ran dpkg --configure -a to restart it and it doesn't seem to be doing much better
<tpw_rules> lotuspsychje: ah, thank you
<Dreaman> nikolov@ubuntu-ivan:~$ uname -a
<Dreaman> Linux ubuntu-ivan 4.17.2-041702-generic #201806160433 SMP Sat Jun 16 08:35:37 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Dreaman> nikolov@ubuntu-ivan:~$
<Dreaman> :)~
<lotuspsychje> Dreaman: only ubuntu support issues here please
<Dreaman> ok
<Pipox9s> Hi! I have an installation that demands that I 'press F to fix' every time the hard disk has an error. I'm trying to skip this interactive part and make it fix and go on booting automatically. So far, it seems that, you can do that by adding the nobootwait option to the /etc/fstab. But I'm not sure whether that will fix it or just skip the mounting which is even worse because it will just stall the bootup with no / mounted. I can't seem to test it myself
<Pipox9s> because I can't trigger that error to see if that would work, so an expert opinion would be very appreciated.
<tpw_rules> how often is your hard disk having an error
<EriC^^> Pipox9s: is the hard disk healthy?
<EriC^^> did you try a smart test?
<Pipox9s> not very often, the system works fine overall, it's just that i don't want it to stall and ask the user anything at bootup and fix everything automatically, if possible.
<tpw_rules> https://askubuntu.com/a/151742 the answer you're looking for is i think this
<tpw_rules> but you really shouldn't be seeing that screen
<Pipox9s> EriC^^: will a smart test rule out all such errors? I'm not sure exactly when the users get them, but just an unsafe poweroff isn't enough
<purpleunicorn> ubuntu isn't loading up for me
<purpleunicorn> it's been stuck every time i try to open up vb
<EriC^^> Pipox9s: i'd make a smart test for sure
<Pipox9s> tpw_rules: I've thought about adding that first, but then I thought that it would be better to force an fsck with >/forcefsck and see if that message will appear. It doesn't. Maybe it's because there's no actual errors this time. But if the FSCKFIX option should fix it for me in such situations, I guess that's what I need.
<Pipox9s> Smart test is fsck -fycc /dev/sdb1 ?
<EriC^^> no, sudo apt-get install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdb
<EriC^^> !smart | Pipo
<ubottu> Pipo: smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<kab0m> hey there. Can someone tell me how i can use an emoji picker like “Insert Emoji” on Kubuntu/KDE? tia
<Pipox9s> Okay, thank you! So, in short, I just need to run the smart test once, then add the FSCKFIX option, and it will work?
<EriC^^> Pipox9s: run the smart test and look at the results to see if the hard disk is damaged in any way
<EriC^^> Pipox9s: http://pchelp.site/topics/harddisk-health
<Pipox9s> Thank you!
<EriC^^> no problem
<Pipox9s> I have another question. Not sure if I wrote it correctly the first time I asked, but the dialog seems to appear when the mountall.conf script is run, so it just asks "press F to fix, S to skip, I to ignore'. It's not the usual fsck's 'fix y/n' dialog. Will it still work?
<Pipox9s> Nevermind, it seems to be the same thing according to google. Thanks again!
<coconut> What is the most used command line tool for downloading files? wget, curl, rsync?
<purpleunicorn> can someone tell me what's wrong with ubuntu or vb
<purpleunicorn> https://pastebin.com/pXCLeQY2
<Jonta> coconut: What do you want to download?
<Toaderas> Could someone please send me a random PM to test notifications ?
<Jonta> Done
<Jonta> Toaderas: You can also test this in a separate channel with your own secondary client
<coconut> Jonta: just a https download of one file on web.
<Jonta> coconut: wget
<coconut> https://github.com/****
<my123> hi
<Jonta> my123: Hi
<my123> https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/6908 makes me furious, and I have it on Ubuntu 18.04 fully upgraded still
<Jonta> coconut: With git, look into git clone. If it's actually an entire repo
<coconut> No just one file.
<my123> makes my laptop battery life unusual once I start the GPU even once
<my123> what should I do? (disabling logind doesn't seem to be an option)
<my123> I just want it to never grab a handle to /dev/dri/card1 at this point
<my123> (I use bumblebee)
<purpleunicorn> guess no one's gonna help me with my issue...
<Jonta> !patience | purpleunicorn
<ubottu> purpleunicorn: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<purpleunicorn> alright
<blackflow> my123: tried blacklisting all relevant drivers via modprobe? in which case your xorg would use the framebuffer and be very slow...
<my123> blackflow, yes, there are all the blacklists for nvidia, and bumblebee loads them via optirun when needed
<my123> the problem is that systemd grabs a handle to the dGPU when that happens
<my123> so it can't power itself down when I quit the app that uses it
<my123> so angry
<my123> (this is on a laptop, I really need to have the dGPU down)
<blackflow> my123: I don't know anything about bumblebee or optirun, is there a service you can disable or an application you can uninstall?
<blackflow> (I mean, I know broadley what they're for, but nothing in detail)
<my123> root@laptop2:~# sudo lsof -n | grep "/dev/dri/card1"
<my123> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfsd-fuse file system /run/user/1000/gvfs
<my123>       Output information may be incomplete.
<my123> systemd       1                   root  398u      CHR              226,1       0t0        579 /dev/dri/card1
<my123> root@laptop2:~#
<my123> blackflow, oops
<my123> blackflow, you see the problem?
<my123> systemd is the only thing blocking the dGPU from going down
<my123> and as it's PID 1, can't do anything
<blackflow> my123: yeah I've read that systemd issue, and I understand why it does it. My question to you is:  1) are you sure that merely holding the fd open keeps the gpu active and wasting power?      2) is there a service you can disable so the drivers are never loaded?
<blackflow> systemd won't load up the driver. if you modprobe blacklisted it, and you say optirun loads it up anyway, is there a service you can stop/disable to prevent that additional loading of the driver?
<my123> blackflow, for 1, it's yes
<blackflow> no driver = no /dev/dri/...
<my123> for 2, the whole point of bumblebee is loading/unloading it at will when I want to run GPU-heavy apps
<my123> blackflow, https://filebin.net/mgefl75l0ii9m9zw/Screenshot_from_2018-06-24_12-33-43.png?t=npnps9gu
<my123> that single ref is what prevents me from using power management properly...
<blackflow> my123: so you have to figure out what loads the driver and disable it that way somehow. I really don't see what else you could do. Also, you're using gnome AND virtualization (and for some reason irc from windows in virt, but that's another question :))  ) --- you're gonna hve hard time what that running without a gpu. gnome is almost an unusable hog wihtout a gpu.
<blackflow> *with that
<mr_lou> I have this: myvariable=$(date -d "$d" +'%Y%m%d-%H%M%S')
<mr_lou> How do I add 1 hour to the date I get from that?
<mr_lou> I've tried all sorts of +1 hour +60min +3600 and whatnot, as found in google searches. Nothing works.
<my123> blackflow, I have an Intel GPU anyway https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qt9gRgFwcp/
<blackflow> mr_lou: well, with python you could use timedelta
<coconut> What kind of partition layout is on an usb thumb drive when i buy one? Or is there no default one?
<nativelinuxapp> mr_lou: I would ask in #bash
<EriC^^> coconut: usually a msdos partition table with 1 fat32 partition
<mr_lou> nativelinuxapp, Right, thanks.
<coconut> ty EriC^^
<blackflow> my123: ah I see now. So you run optirun manually.... is there  a service that loads up the nvidia driver, even though modprobe has it blacklisted?
<my123> blackflow, yes, and the window at the left is it running in debug modee
<my123> *mode
<my123> it's in charge of bringing the GPU down by unloading the drivers and then using power management, but it can't do that because of the single systemd handle on the dGPU
<luxio> what's the difference between xubuntu and installing xfce on ubuntu?
<my123> (what's supposed to happen: optirun asks the service to start the dGPU, and then the dGPU is brought down by the service when optirun exits)
<blackflow> my123: ah so, it's not that you don't want it used EVER, you want it to go away completely when you stop using it, and that systemd bug prevents it. Well, I don't know what you can do short of fixing systemd.
<my123> blackflow, and that's the problem :) it's a known bug since a while, and the systemd folks made a patch that didn't fix the issue
<nativelinuxapp> luxio: xubuntu comes with a custom xfce configuration (theme, panel layout,..) and different default applications
<nativelinuxapp> luxio: however, you can install the xubuntu-desktop package on ubuntu to get almost the same result
<my123> seems that systemd 238 has a fix, and that I might have to build from source though
<cg_> hello
<blackflow> my123: if you can identify which patch exactly fixes it, you could file a bug for ubuntu or, even better, have a patched src deb for it locally? it's a bit of a pain to keep that maintaining (you'll have to rebuild every time the package updates), but at least it'll fix it for ya
<cg_> hello Drone
<purpleunicorn> im still waiting to be helped and i dont think my issue is that difficult to grasp or fix. I'm sure if you can fix other people's issues with ubuntu you can fix mine.
<nordo> is it possible to enable autoscrolling in Ubuntu, not just in firefox
<blackflow> purpleunicorn: what was the issue, again?
<purpleunicorn> blackflow: my ubuntu startup is frozen and won't load to the login screen.
<purpleunicorn> https://pastebin.com/pXCLeQY2
<purpleunicorn> ^ that's the log
<blackflow> that's Ubuntu in VirtualBox?
<purpleunicorn> yes
<nordo> yeah it seems that he is running Ubuntu as guest os
<purpleunicorn> i am
<nordo> i think you should go to vbox channel, since they know more about these problems
<nordo> um im getting this error: E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<blackflow> purpleunicorn: yeah, maybe ask there. there have been a few reports here about vgpu issues in virtualbox without any solution. you could check if that's the case by switching to another tty and checking /var/log/Xorg.0.log  whether it has issues loading the vboxvideo driver.
<blackflow> nordo: yeah. are you? :)
<purpleunicorn> i already asked vbox channel, no one's answered me yet
<purpleunicorn> maybe their all sleeping or at work
<nordo> i dont know if im root, whats root anyways? i dont know much in ubuntu
<nordo> also
<blackflow> purpleunicorn: right, so, perhaps meanwhile check if it's the vboxvideo issue reported by xorg
<nordo> i've got 1 user only, which i created when installing ubuntu
<purpleunicorn> nordo: idk what you're referring to
<blackflow> nordo: did you run the apt command with sudo?
<purpleunicorn> blackflow: how do i check that
<nordo> OH WAIT
<nordo> lol i forgot, sorry :)
<blackflow> :)
<purpleunicorn> blackflow: im not too familiar with ubuntu yet
<nordo> thanks
<nordo> yeah me too, im not familiar with linux
<purpleunicorn> so what do you use nordo
<blackflow> purpleunicorn: well, on baremetal you could hit ctrl+alt+F2 (for example F2) keys to switch tty  (to another terminal, in this case the non-gui one). then, you log in regularly, and run  `cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999`   which will paste your xorg log to the termbin.com pastebin. you'll get an URL, so please post that URL here
<purpleunicorn> ok
<blackflow> purpleunicorn: now, I don't know how to inject ctrl+alt+F2  into a virtualbox VM,  so that part you'll have to figure out yourself.
<purpleunicorn> can't i just type it out
<blackflow> purpleunicorn: you could try. I don't know if ctrl+alt+Fx has any special meaning on the mac
<blackflow> (it being unix and all)
<purpleunicorn> blackflow: does this mean i have to turn off the f keys
<blackflow> again, I don't know. that part you'll have to figure out. I don't use virtualbox, I don't use a mac, so I can't help with that part of the problem.
<purpleunicorn> i mean so the symbols on the keys don't work but instead the f keys work as regular keys
<purpleunicorn> alright
<nordo> purpleeunicorn: when you hotkey, virtualbox will ask you if you want to enable hotkeys in guest os
<purpleunicorn> oh okay
<purpleunicorn> thanks
<purpleunicorn> what do i do if i can't remember my ubuntu password
<blackflow> you cry? :)
<purpleunicorn> lol
<purpleunicorn> dude i wrote it down but it says its wrong smh
<blackflow> purpleunicorn: does it contain Z or Y (lowercase or uppercase, doesn't matter)
<purpleunicorn> yeah
<blackflow> try swapping them. could be keymap issue, qwertz vs qwerty
<purpleunicorn> its definitely not that
<purpleunicorn> if i did that then the spelling of the words i wrote would be wrong
<purpleunicorn> i honestly think its a different password but apparently that's wrong too
<coconut> Is there any way to _exactly_ dd an usb disk with all partitions on it?
<tomreyn> !recovery | purpleunicorn
<ubottu> purpleunicorn: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<tomreyn> purpleunicorn: you can login as root without password there, unless you set a root password.
<purpleunicorn> alright
<purpleunicorn> is there a way i can reset my password while in that mode
<coconut> I mean the whole disk with all partitions. (some real small)
<lui89> coconut: do you want to copy a disk into another ?
<tomreyn> purpleunicorn: just start a root shell (its an option on the menu showing then) and run "passwd username" where username is your standard username.
<purpleunicorn> ok
<blackflow> purpleunicorn: and while at it, try pastebin-ing that xorg.log
<coconut> lui89 no just /dev/null it
<coconut> and then put ubuntu iso on it later
<lui89> coconut: so you want to delete everything safely ?
<coconut> yes
<lui89> coconut: you sould read this:
<lui89> coconut: wait
<coconut> brb (tea)
<tomreyn> the summary is: you can never be sure that everything was deleted in an unrecoverable way. but maybe that's not your goal.
<lui89> yeah
 * tomreyn brb (tea)
<lui89> they should just dd the iso
<blackflow> or cp
<lui89> or dd urandom in it then the iso.
<purpleunicorn> tomreyn: im at the recovery menu and have no clue what to do. i used the instructions you sent but im at a dead end
<purpleunicorn> it says press enter for maintenance. i did that and nothing is happening
<blackflow> purpleunicorn: via "Drop to root shell prompt" option in the recovery menu?
<purpleunicorn> yes
<deskwizard> Howdy ! :)
<purpleunicorn> hi deskwizard
<deskwizard> o/
<purpleunicorn> i wanna be a wizard too
<tomreyn> purpleunicorn: so you're on the root shell?
<purpleunicorn> yes
<deskwizard> purpleunicorn: not this morning you don't ... lol
<purpleunicorn> lol
<blackflow> purpleunicorn: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<tomreyn> just type "passwd username" where username is your standard username.
<uboa> deja-dup keeps thinking it's making the first backup even tho it makes files :V using ssh as location...
<uboa> like it always gives me the "require password?" dialog
<purpleunicorn> okay
<purpleunicorn> thank you blackflow and tomreyn
<tomreyn> deskwizard: actually i forgot an important step, which blackflow's link ppoints out.
<tomreyn> "mount -o rw,remount /"
<tomreyn> ...needs to be done before you can "passwd username"
<blackflow> mmh-hm.
<coconut> lui89: it is not to securely remove data really; it is to make my usb thumb drive to actually work again... (i am in this loop: 1. fix the flash drive table with dd, 2. partition it with guid table and fat32 partition, 3. put ubuntu iso on it with etcher, 4. end result with total different partitions+table type on it).
<deskwizard> tomreyn: I'm guessing that was actually for purpleunicorn
<deskwizard> I just came back hoping for an answer for my question, then realized I haven't asked yet :P
<blackflow> deskwizard: obvious solution: moar coffee.
<deskwizard> blackflow: exactly what I went to fetch :P
<deskwizard> to make a long story short, I'm trying to get pm-utils to run a script on wakeup on 16.04, but I must be missing something obvious again 'cause it's not happening :P that's what I'm testing with atm, for the sake of seeing something happen hehe https://pastebin.com/pUBdQEuf
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<deskwizard> for a bit of context, I need to run a intel-panel-fitter command, I didn't used sleep on that machine until now, so just running the command at boot did it, but I need to run it when waking up as well
<deskwizard> howdy!
<blackflow> deskwizard: you've got systemd there, and could use its targets with a unit file.
<deskwizard> mkay, I'll look into that, ty
<blackflow> deskwizard: quick googling found this for example: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/124212/writing-a-systemd-service-to-be-executed-at-resume
<deskwizard> blackflow: wonderful :) thanks
<lui89> coconut: ok i can't help with that but i found this: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Securely_wipe_disk
<tomreyn> deskwizard: indeed, sorry
<deskwizard> tomreyn: hehhehe no worries :)
<purpleunicorn> YES! It worked
<purpleunicorn> finally!
<blackflow> ka-ching!
<purpleunicorn> thanks guys
<blackflow> purpleunicorn: that's the password reset you fixed, not teh GUI/GPU issue, right?
<purpleunicorn> i had a screen flickering issue too when using ubuntu but it's again after using recovery mode
<purpleunicorn> yeah
<purpleunicorn> but i'll fix that too
<blackflow> that xorg log would very helpful to get started.
<blackflow> *would be
<purpleunicorn> okay
<purpleunicorn> i probably have to scroll up because i dont remember what you wanted me to do
<lui89> does xfce qt based ?
<lui89> is*
<coconut> thank you lui89 :D
<blackflow> purpleunicorn: when regular boot fails to reach the login screen, ctrl+alt+F2 to change the tty to tty2, login there, and run   `cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999`  and paste here the URL you get back.
<my123> blackflow, so Wayland works
<beeperdeeper089> Is discussion of Ubuntu server allowed here?
<my123> the workaround is using Wayland instead of X11
<blackflow> purpleunicorn: make sure the VM is grabbing your entire keyboard when you ctrl+alt+f2, I don't know how that would affect your host (osx)
<purpleunicorn> ok
<blackflow> my123: but... nvidia doesn't work with wayland. does it?
<my123> blackflow, optirun apps run over X11, with XWayland
<blackflow> I see.
<purpleunicorn> it froze again
<purpleunicorn> im frozen at the ubuntu logo screen
<blackflow> I'm not quite sure how that fixes it, though. the device would still be there and according to that ticket, gdm would still push it to pid1....
<blackflow> purpleunicorn: alright, do this then. reboot it, and when the grub menu appears (might need to hold the shift key while it's booting to get to it),   hit 'e' key to enter the grub selection edit mode. then use the arrow keys to reach the line with 'vmlinuz', and remove words 'quiet' and 'splash' from it, then hit F10 to continue booting.
<blackflow> purpleunicorn: when it freezes again, take the screenshot of that VM window and post it to, say, imgur, paste the link here.
<purpleunicorn> alright
<my123> is ZFS fully supported for Ubuntu?
<blackflow> my123: define "fully"?
<blackflow> my123: I mean, the module is part of the kernel package (you just need to install zfsutils-linux for userland). it's at version 0.7.5 + bugfixes. initramfs supports ZFS root.
<purpleunicorn> idk if you might use this for future reference but f10 doesn't work. ctrl -x does
<justchat> Hey guys! What's cooking this morning?
<uboa> bread
<uboa> wait you bake bread
<uboa> failed
<justchat> Bread or muffin, LOL
<my123> blackflow, is it fine if I manually installed zfs-dkms anyway?
<my123> (on 18.04)
<purpleunicorn> blackflow: i dont know what key to use besides the f2
<purpleunicorn> its not recognizing ctrl+alt+f2
<blackflow> purpleunicorn: try without ctrl
<purpleunicorn> blackflow: it didnt work
<purpleunicorn> let me turn off the key and see what hapens
<purpleunicorn> happens
<purpleunicorn> got it
<purpleunicorn> it said tty2 and login and then it disappeared
<justchat> Hey guys!  Any thoughts  on Ubuntu 16.04 vs 18.04
<purpleunicorn> so am i using tty2 now blackflow
<blackflow> purpleunicorn: now cat that log file to termbin :)
<compdoc> 18.04 is nice, a little different, and its the future
<justchat> So, you think it's worth the upgrade
<compdoc> you will have to eventually
<justchat> Any idea how long is the upgrade process and the amount of data required?
<purpleunicorn> blackflow: termbin.com/7234
<purpleunicorn> blackflow: for some reason i dont have any of the things i downloaded on there even though i did before :( it just went poof. I had downlaoded hexchat and a couple of other things and its not there at all
<blackflow> purpleunicorn: "there"?   also, can you do the same but for output of `journalctl -n -p err` ? pastebin it, I mean
<purpleunicorn> on ubuntu
<purpleunicorn> what
<blackflow> purpleunicorn: `journalctl -n -p err | nc termbin.com 9999`
<purpleunicorn> ok
<blackflow> purpleunicorn: not sure I understand what you mean with hexchat and other things going "poof".
<purpleunicorn> termbin.com/r8su
<purpleunicorn> blackflow: im trying to say that i had it downloaded on ubuntu and its not there anymore. It's like I made a new account but didnt.
<blackflow> purpleunicorn: hmm, not sure what's going on there, then. the xorg log states that it couldn't use the vboxvideo driver so it fell back to VESA. I don't know if gnome can work with that, but it didn't log any errors, at least not through the journal.
<purpleunicorn> blackflow: What is VESA
<ioria> !vesa
<ubottu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<purpleunicorn> blackflow: so what should i do to fix this
<purpleunicorn> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<purpleunicorn> someone fixed the screen flickering for me last time but i dont remember how he did it
<blackflow> purpleunicorn: gnome requires accelerated OpenGL. now, whether OpenGL can work with VESA through software rendering, I don't know that much. There definitely is some issue if you're not reaching the GUI.
<blackflow> purpleunicorn: do you have virtualbox guest additions instlaled?     dpkg -l | grep -i virtual | nc termbin.com 9999
<purpleunicorn> let me see
<blackflow> purpleunicorn: also did this work fine before? was there an update after which poof, no more GUI?
<purpleunicorn> are their any spaces in dpkg
<purpleunicorn> yeah it worked fine for a while
<blackflow> purpleunicorn: spaces?
<purpleunicorn>  nvm
<talx> purpleunicorn
<stevent> hi
<purpleunicorn>  blackflow termbin.com/92mp
<talx> you could use history | grep
<talx> to check for the command
<purpleunicorn> i got it anyway
<talx> aye
<purpleunicorn> thanks talx
<purpleunicorn> hi stevent
<stevent> hi purpleinucorn
<purpleunicorn> maybe i should forget about vbox and put ubuntu on a flash drive
<purpleunicorn> vbox is causing too many problems
<blackflow> purpleunicorn: yeah no virtualbox additions as packages there. but xorg knows about it, so they're probably installed manually. do you remembre doing thta? mounting the ISO and running something off of it?
<purpleunicorn> yes
<blackflow> purpleunicorn: well if you can run it natively, then by all means do so. you probably won't need anything other than ubuntu :)
<purpleunicorn> would it work if i put it on a 8gb flash drive
<purpleunicorn> or is it too small
<blackflow> purpleunicorn: oh well, just try running that same process again. if the kernel updated, you had to rebuild the virtualbox guest kernel modules, like vboxvideo
<stevent> how are you today ?
<blackflow> s/updated/upgraded
<blackflow> purpleunicorn: I'd give it at least 20G
<purpleunicorn> for some reason it just turned off by itself blackflow
<purpleunicorn> oh god
<blackflow> but first try rebuilding the guest additions
<purpleunicorn> how do i do that
<blackflow> purpleunicorn: that's screensave. hit a key
<purpleunicorn> how do i rebuild the guest additions blackflow
<blackflow> purpleunicorn: do you have an option in your VM window menu, something about mounting the guest additions ISO?
<purpleunicorn> blackflow: is it insert guest additions cd image
<blackflow> purpleunicorn: before you do that, which ubuntu is that, what kernel are you running?      lsb_release -r && uname -r
<blackflow> purpleunicorn: yes I think it's that
<purpleunicorn> blackflow: 18.04
<purpleunicorn> 4.15.0-23-generic release
<afrg> Hi
<blackflow> purpleunicorn: okay. so once the ISO is inserted,   run    `sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mnt`    then `cd /mnt`    there should be VBoxLinuxAdditions.run there
<afrg> I want to install Ubuntu for my phone.
<purpleunicorn> blackflow: so insert guest additions cd image is highlighted, should i click okay?
<blackflow> purpleunicorn: now here's the part where I have to warn you, I know there are packages for it on Bionic, but you're not using them apparently, and you say you remember running the guest additions manully before, so it only makes sense to try that again.
<blackflow> purpleunicorn: yes, insert the cd image into the VM
<purpleunicorn> ok
<blackflow> purpleunicorn: checked that VBoxLinuxAdditions.run is there?
<purpleunicorn> i typed in the first part you said
<purpleunicorn> blackflow: am i supposed type cd/mnt separately
<tomreyn> afrg: there's #ubuntu-phone IIRC - but this is no longer upported by canonical.
<tomreyn> *supported (financially)
<blackflow> purpleunicorn: I've put the commands in `backticks` so that you can see they're individual commands
<purpleunicorn> oh ok
<blackflow> purpleunicorn: after cd-ing, run   `ls`   to check if the file is there
<purpleunicorn> blackflow: https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/gw1RjPMy/Screen%20Shot%202018-06-24%20at%208.54.40%20AM.png
<blackflow> purpleunicorn: uh... wait. you do have the gui?
<purpleunicorn>  i do
<purpleunicorn> ?
<blackflow> now you've completely lost me.
<purpleunicorn> smh im sorry
<blackflow> "13:54 < purpleunicorn> im frozen at the ubuntu logo screen"    <-- this is the problem I though we were solving....
<blackflow> I also asked you if that "yay" from before was about password or GUI, you said it was about password.
<purpleunicorn> me too
<purpleunicorn> it was
<blackflow> so then you can boot and log in normally?
<deskwizard> blackflow: I took the easy way out for the moment since I needed to get that thing up quickly, but I'll look into the services in more details, it would probably a nice way of not having crap everywhere.... hehe Thanks a lot! :)
<blackflow> deskwizard: yw
<purpleunicorn> Sometimes
<purpleunicorn> it still freezes
<stevent> purpleunicorn : which country do you come from ?
<blackflow> purpleunicorn: blame it on virtualbox then.
<purpleunicorn> i will
<purpleunicorn> fuck vbox
<purpleunicorn> im getting a 32gb flash drive and calling it a day
<purpleunicorn> i'll just put ubuntu on there
<purpleunicorn> stevent: why do you ask?
<blackflow> make sure it's really usb3.x thingy, otherwise that will be unusably slow.
<purpleunicorn> blackflow: i really wanted to solve this problem, which is why i haven't slept yet and its 9 am....anyway fuck vbox
<purpleunicorn> yeah i know.
<purpleunicorn> thanks for trying though
<stevent> purpleunicorn: want to get acquainted hehe..
<blackflow> purpleunicorn: if you want you can continue re-isntalling guest additions. if you're sure you did it before. like I said, there are packages for Bionic, but I have zero experience with those. bulding from the vbox ISO is the way I did it in the past and that always worked.
<blackflow> also, 4.16 kernel is supposedly having the drivers mainlined, so that will change things in the future.
<purpleunicorn> oh okay
<purpleunicorn> thanks for letting me know. I don't remember how to do it. But i'll probably watch another installation video again later
<blackflow> purpleunicorn: technically all you need is   `sudo ./VBoxLinuxAdditions.run`  . That'all take some time as it compiles and installs the drivers. Then you reboot the VM, and it should work automagickally with no further config required.
<blackflow> (after you've cd'd into /mnt, after attaching the cdrom image)
<blackflow> *That'll
<purpleunicorn> yeah but im going to put it in a flash drive none of this stuff matters right?
<blackflow> sure, but you could try this to see if that fixes the freezes.
<purpleunicorn> ok
<purpleunicorn> i'll give it one last shot
<purpleunicorn> should i use tty2 again
<purpleunicorn> blackflow: or does it not matter
<blackflow> not needed. that tty2 thing was when regular boot freezes and doesn't reach the GUI
<blackflow> (which is at tty1 if I'm not mistaken)
<purpleunicorn> Okay idk what just happened but i think i have two accounts or something. I opened vm and ubuntu showed a different username...now its back to the original
<purpleunicorn> im so confused
<blackflow> the plot thickens.
<purpleunicorn> haha
<purpleunicorn> what does swap header found mean
<blackflow> context?
<purpleunicorn> blackflow: it says /VBoxLinuxAdditions.run: no such file or directory
<blackflow> purpleunicorn: missed that dot before /  ?
<purpleunicorn> no
<blackflow> ah could be cwd... just `sudo -i`  to root, then `cd /mnt` and  `./VBoxLinuxAdditions.run`
<purpleunicorn> I put that in last time and it said no command or directory
<blackflow> that ISO is still mounted?  `ls /mnt` shows the files?
<purpleunicorn> blackflow: I’m gonna go to bed. I’ve been up too long. If you are here 8-12am EST later we will continue
<blackflow> k
<purpleunicorn> I’m sorry
<purpleunicorn> If I took too much of your time
<blackflow> purpleunicorn: nah, it's okay.
<purpleunicorn> blackflow: ok
<gigirock> i have strange icon on the mozilla thunderbird inbox view
<LoopAtHome> hi
<LoopAtHome> hello anyone here
<cfhowlett> !ask | LoopAtHome
<ubottu> LoopAtHome: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<LoopAtHome> do anyone know about kernals
<BluesKaj> odd how new users don't check the chat nicklist
<LoopAtHome> what bro?
<LoopAtHome> Do you know about Kernals?
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, that's a pretty high expectation, yes?  :)
<cfhowlett> LoopAtHome, this is a support channel. for support, ask your support questions.
<BluesKaj> cfhowlett, I suppose :-)
<Battle> hey all, im having an issue with getting apache2 to recognise virtualhosts. I've created 2 virtualhosts, and, and both all default to one of the virtual hosts... lol
<LoopAtHome> can we modify kernals , if yes then how , i am only askinbg starting generals steps ,
<cfhowlett> !kernel | LoopAtHome
<ubottu> LoopAtHome: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<LoopAtHome> thanks
<Battle> if I also create subdomain.example.com virualhost, it still defaults to exmaple.com's virtualhost. and so does the entirely seperate domain
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<con3> hmm..I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask but I have pgadmin that I want to remotely link to a digital ocean droplet running ubuntu with postgresql, any here that might be able to help?
<Battle> Here's my virtualhost's config, all of them. https://pastebin.com/DyapZSVP They're all listed in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/, and ALL of them default to VirtualHost 1 I have no idea if that's just coincidence or not though.
<Biessie> lol i used 'sudo apt-get install vsftpd' and its downloading a bunch of .exe files
<Battle> In my main apache2 config, i have a line that is including the virtualhosts folder. so they're being taken into account, just not acted upon... =\
<Battle> IncludeOptional sites-enabled/*.conf to be exact
<abb4s> hey every body , i have a program with a  dependencies on ubuntu 14 : libmysqlclient-dev=5.5.60-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 and i want to have this package by this version on ubuntu 16 , what should i do ?
<Kaylas> hi all
<AngelKde> hi Kaylas
<Kaylas> i've trying to install the ubuntu 18.04 on very old pc.. without any flag "installation loading" stucks
<lotuspsychje> Kaylas: at wich point exactly?
<Kaylas> with "nomodeset" and/or "xforcevesa" the installation load but when prompt the gui is full resized and "pink"
<Kaylas> lotuspsychje stucks before load the installation gui
<lotuspsychje> Kaylas: any way you can see text booting F1 to see where it stucks?
<Kaylas> lotuspsychje kk lemme try
<sarcastico> back - sleep. - 12h 12m e 3s
<coconut> Anyone here knows a great source for "Calculating blocks to wipe an usb disk manually"?
<lotuspsychje> Kaylas: also if your hardware is pretty old, consider a lubuntu/xubuntu iso?
<coconut> I read a wiki link somewhere, but i do not undestand the calculation much
<Kaylas> lotuspsychje i've upgrade the ram to 2Gb and trying to install ubuntu mate
<AngelKde> Kaylas,  your hardware is pretty old, consider  for my xubuntu
<cfhowlett> or lubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Kaylas: is this mate right now that freezes on you?
<blackflow> coconut: what calculation?
<coconut> blackflow -> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Securely_wipe_disk#Calculate_blocks_to_wipe_manually
<blackflow> coconut: uh that's only if you want to erase only some _part_ of it. is that what you want?
<blackflow> I thought you wanted to wipe the entire USB thingy
<coconut> no, i want to wipe all 100% of all bytes
<Kaylas> lotuspsychje now i'm trying with "f1"
<lotuspsychje> coconut: is it zero the usb you want?
<blackflow> coconut: assuming that's /dev/sdc,   just run   dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc bs=128k    and wait until it's done
<Kaylas> but is very slow to load, i'm waiting to load up
<blackflow> coconut: just make sure it's correct device (sdc in the above example)
<lotuspsychje> Kaylas: normally at purple loading screen, you can F1 to see text
<coconut> blackflow: do i understand correctly that when i do not give an "count=x", that all bytes are done?
<blackflow> coconut: yes, it'll reach the end and then error out with "no space left" or something
<coconut> lotuspsychje: yes, zero or something else, as long as the data, table and partitions go.
<coconut> ok, so it will work then. thank you :D
<Kaylas> lotuspsychje with f1 don't show anything
<Kaylas> now without any boot flag show the black screen
<blackflow> coconut: btw,  that bs=128k is just a random block size I found optimal. not too small and not to large, hurting desktop latency.
<lotuspsychje> Kaylas: what kind of system is this exactly?
<Kaylas> lotuspsychje ubuntu 18.04 mate i386
<lotuspsychje> Kaylas: i mean the hardware, cpu, laptop/desktop brand?
<Kaylas> lotuspsychje MB: asus a7n9x-x, CPU: amd (don't remember the exact model), desktop, VGA: ati radeon 9200
<coconut> oh, only /dev/zero works. I see your question now...
<blackflow> coconut: you know, that you mention this.... I'm not sure about the _last_ block, I don't think dd will do it partially. so perhaps run again and drop bs. I _think_ it's 4k by default? but then it depends what the sector size on the usb thing is.
<lotuspsychje> Kaylas: try a lubuntu or xubuntu iso, see what it does there as a test
<KAOS> r u trying to burn ubuntu iso
<lotuspsychje> !who KAOS
<lotuspsychje> !who | KAOS
<ubottu> KAOS: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<KAOS> :lotuspsychje what does !who do
<Biessie> nah man but i just changed my ssh port to 522 if you need to use it. my speeds are pretty slow though ;) - http://www.speedtest.net/result/7418805778.png
<Biessie> disregard
<MiraKoolo> Hi, can I have a little question, is it still possible to install Ubuntu from windows via some exe?
<lotuspsychje> !wubi | MiraKoolo
<ubottu> MiraKoolo: Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and Windows, and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<MiraKoolo> Thanks, mate
<KAOS> MiraKoolo: You can use rufus to burn an iso
<MiraKoolo> So the better option is to plug USB
<Kaylas> lotuspsychje i can't burn other isos, i don't have the dvd here, do you have any other tips to debug that?
<MiraKoolo> I just dont want to loose my Windows 10
<Biessie> MiraKoolo : i have ubuntu 18.04 desktop on a cd i burned last night
<Biessie> if you're int he states i can fedex it tomorrow next day air
<MiraKoolo> How do I check that dual boot is possible on my pc?
<KAOS> MiraKoolo: It is usually possible on everything
<MiraKoolo> I heard there are some problems with Win 10 and Linux on the ame PC
<MiraKoolo> or used to be
<EriC^^> MiraKoolo: not many problems no
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | MiraKoolo start here
<ubottu> MiraKoolo start here: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Biessie> MiraKoolo : i had 16.04 and have 18.04 with win 10 on the same pc. just have to partition the hdd
<strive> MiraKoolo: Just go for it :)
<FurretUber> How do I make the USB pendrive icon and label be shown? It has a autorun.inf specifying the icon and the label
<DJones> KAOS: !who is a command to the channel info bot, when directed to somebody, it gives useful info about how to use the channel
<kierrin> Friends,I got a problem. My Chinese input method  can't be used in some software ,such as icq.
<coconut> blackflow: well it's interesting you say, seeing it has partitions like 4.1 KB size.
<strive> icq still a thing?
<lotuspsychje> strive: this is the ubuntu support channel
<strive> I'm quite aware. Just shocked.
<lotuspsychje> strive: ubuntu has multiprotocol chat packages, that might support icq
<coconut> blackflow: do you also happen to know how long such dd operation takes? (for an usb 2.0 with 32GB)
<blackflow> coconut: you can find sector size with a tool like fdisk (fdisk -l /dev/...) but chances are then it's 512b. So to be more sure you've covered all sectors, use bs=512  (which according to the manpage, is default)
<blackflow> coconut: quite some time
<blackflow> longer the smaller block size you used
<coconut> ok
<blackflow> coconut: you can use dd with pv to watch the rate and progress
<lotuspsychje> !info pidgin | strive for example
<ubottu> strive for example: pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.12.0-1ubuntu4 (bionic), package size 525 kB, installed size 1959 kB
<coconut> ah...
<KAOS> coconut: if you are on windows, rufus is pretty fast compared to other tools. It takes about 5-10 mins to burn a ubuntu iso.
<KAOS> DJones: Thx
<coconut> KAOS: thanks, i use etcher though. (but i might give that a try)
<Kaylas> lotuspsychje with F1 on pink screen it don't show anything
<coconut> (i do have heard about it...)
<lotuspsychje> Kaylas: yeah i saw your answer the first time, and replyed try a xubuntu or lubuntu iso?
<Kaylas> lotuspsychje i can't, i've only ubuntu dvd available
<lotuspsychje> Kaylas: dvd player or writer?
<Kaylas> no i've only this dvd available for now, i can't burn anything
<lotuspsychje> Kaylas: there is a grub way to load iso's at boot if you like?
<Kaylas> nope this pc doesn't have anything, no partition..
<lotuspsychje> Kaylas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<Kaylas> now i've tried with this flags "all_generic_ide pci=nommconf ide=nodma acpi=off nodmraid nomodeset edd=on xforcevesa noveau.modeset=0"
<Kaylas> now the installer is full resized in 200px (full pink)
<lotuspsychje> Kaylas: how about F6 before setup, does that work?
<Kaylas> lotuspsychje yep this screen work without any issues
<lotuspsychje> Kaylas: no i mean F6 to get you into pre-setup boot options
<Kaylas> yep i've press F6 -> install mate and insert the boot options after "---"
<Kaylas> then enter
<Kaylas> (sorry for my english)
<lotuspsychje> Kaylas: you can see this? https://i.stack.imgur.com/X6dvz.png then setup gives you black screen?
<Kaylas> lotuspsychje yep i see these screen
<lotuspsychje> Kaylas: ok, have you tryed 'try ubuntu' instead of install ubuntu?
<Kaylas> ok lemme try
<sin_dy> i'm confused
<lotuspsychje> sin_dy: how can we help you?
<sin_dy> quit
<Kaylas> lotuspsychje "try ubuntu mate without install" end with -> "kernel panic - not syncing: stack-protector: kernel stack"
<Kaylas> and before "SQUASHFS error: error: unable to read page block.."
<lotuspsychje> Kaylas: yeah i had that error on an older system on kernel 4.15 aswell
<lotuspsychje> Kaylas: try a xubuntu or lubuntu
<Kaylas> oh ok
<Kaylas> thx
<saymyname> hi everyone
<saymyname> Do you guys discuss something? Or just sit in silence? =)
<leftyfb> !ask | saymyname
<ubottu> saymyname: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<CookieM> there are no support questions right now, so yes, there is silence
<dunnousernamefn> On ARM devices, can I use a UART as a serial port and use that as a terminal
<dunnousernamefn> So it's literally a serial terminal, if that's how that stuff worked
<dunnousernamefn> Oh, wrong IRC
<ovidnis> hi, i'm having some issues with suspending my laptop. it usually works just fine, but sometimes the Battery-Power-LED stays on and no button will wake the laptop. I have to power down and up to start using it again
<rk3y> hi community, super simple question: why is my crontab command not working? /usr/bin/pgrep -f /home/pi/pyHS100/watch_waschmaschine_dog.py || /usr/bin/tmux new -d -s washdog-session '/usr/bin/python3 /home/pi/pyHS100/watch_waschmaschine_dog.py'
<rk3y> evrery secon * * * * * (missing above)
<rk3y> in command line it works perfect
<blackflow> rk3y: care to rephrase? and what does watch_washmachine_dog do :))
<rk3y> sorry I was in rush mode :)
<rk3y> I want to execute a script via crondaemon that is watching if a python script is executed already. If if is executed, than it does nothing. If not it will pipe the command to start the python script (watch washmachine) in a separate tmux session.
<rk3y> for test purpose I created the command and tried it in bash shell and it works: executes the python script in separate tmux session
<blackflow> rk3y: for starters, put all that in a shell script, don't do all that logic in the crontab, and then only call that single script from the crontab.   now, what's the crontab like?
<rk3y> the I wanted to test it in cron (raspberry) crontab -e. for test purposes I scheduled for every second (*****). but it never executes
<blackflow> rk3y: crontab doesn't do 1 second resolution afaik, but 1 minute
<rk3y> ahhh :)
<rk3y> sry
<blackflow> rk3y: maybe systemd timers can help with sub minute resolution
<rk3y> # * * * * * /usr/bin/pgrep -f /home/pi/pyHS100/watch_waschmaschine_dog.py || /usr/bin/tmux new -d -s washdog-session '/usr/bin/python3 /home/pi/pyHS100/watch_waschmaschine_dog.py'
<blackflow> although if I were you, I'd just write a simple service with a loop and use sleep()   (python's) in it
<takeme> export IIOD_REMOTE=usb:3.6.5  <— what it mean?
<rk3y> ja I did that in the washmashine watch dog - but it has some exception i could not handle
<blackflow> rk3y: I think youre really better off having a simple service, than doing all that pgrep and tmux dance
<rk3y> ok thanks blackflow. what u mean by service? like init.d service?
<blackflow> rk3y: no, systemd service. which ubuntu is this?
<rk3y> armv6 4.9.35+ kernel
<rk3y> debia
<blackflow> oh, debian, great. so, upgrade that debian to ubuntu, and use systemd process management facilities for that.
<rk3y> ok thanks blackflow
<blackflow> rk3y: well you asked in #ubuntu, so what else did you expect. although, with that kernel, that's stretch, meaning you have systemd even there.
<oerheks> IIOD or IPOD :-D
<coconut> Would dd'ing significantly faster with an usb 3.0 thumb device instead of an 2.0?
<coconut> I need almost 7 hours for an 2.0 now.
<ioria> coconut, cloning a drive ?
<coconut> ioria: no, just /dev/zero it with bs=512 :)
<coconut> (i was in a weird loop when i tried putting ubuntu iso on it)
<ioria> coconut, how big is the thumb ?
<coconut> 32GB
<ioria> coconut, are you going to do a bootable ubuntu iso ?
<blackflow> coconut: yeah, those usb2 sticks are slow. what, few MB/s? that's gonna take a while. USB3 is ~10x faster (for sequential write)
<coconut> GUI partition table, one fat32 partition, sector/block size 512B, if that matters.
<ioria> gpt you mean ?
<coconut> ioria: yes, with ubuntu.-mate.v18.04
<ioria> coconut, livecd or persistent ?
<blackflow> coconut: you do know you don't have to wipe the entire disk, to put that ISO on it, right?
<coconut> blackflow: 1.51-1.54 MiB/s
<blackflow> coconut: so that's what, 10 hours total? :)
<coconut> blackflow: i know, but i end up with a total different disk when i write iso on it, so there is something not ok with the disk
<coconut> 7 hours
<blackflow> what do you mean "totally different"? how are you copying the ISO on it?
<adrian_1908> hello. anybody here well versed with using a VPN? I freshly installed 18.04 and discovered that I'm leaking DNS queries, which I wasn't before. I think systemd-resolve might be the issue.
<coconut> ioria: yes live-usb
<ioria> coconut, so, why don't you use Rufus (if it's a win machine) or dd (if linux) ?
<blackflow> adrian_1908: yeah: https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/7182
<coconut> i had advise for etcher yesterday, somewhere else, but if that would work too....
<blackflow> coconut: how about you start from the beginnig. why are you wiping out the entire USB? sensitive data? how did you try to copy the Ubuntu ISO on it?
<adrian_1908> blackflow: yeah, i saw that and others. any experience with the updater script? or what do you recommend?
<ioria> coconut, i know etcher works,btw (on win) i always have used rufus
<blackflow> adrian_1908: first thing I do for each new installation is: remove systemd-resolved.
<adrian_1908> blackflow: i see. do you use dnsmasq, or what takes its place (i'm not well versed in this topic)
<blackflow> adrian_1908: unbound works too
<blackflow> adrian_1908: or simply nothing. dhcp can set upstream resolvers in resolv.conf, and glibc will happily use it.
<blackflow> adrian_1908: I'm not sure what you'd need for VPNs though. iirc resolvconf (not resolv.conf) can use all the separate sources (dhcp, vpn, ...) to set up resolv.conf properly.
<adrian_1908> blackflow: i'm very much inclined to do that too then (replace systemd-resolved). i feel like i'm fighting that thing, and it might bite me back any time. I have a pretty static setup here, so anything that just works will be fine.
<snowflake8> hi
<adrian_1908> hi
<snowflake8> i need help with my new computer
<adrian_1908> snowflake8: you can just ask, if anyone knows the answer, they can reply.
<coconut> blackflow: i tried to first give the disk a fat32 partition, and then put the iso on it with the wizard of etcher. This completes, but after etcher i have an disk with the weirdest partitions. ( https://pastebin.com/PkxPMwSu )
<snowflake8> i dont know how to reset the password on the computer i got it from a riend
<snowflake8> friend
<oerheks> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<blackflow> coconut: well, you don't partition the disk before you copy the ISO on it. the ISO contains the partitioning. you must copy it straight to the disk (as block device), not a partition. That in itself will wipe out the partition table and replace with whatever's in the iso
<oerheks> but if things are encrypted..
<coconut> blackflow, weird, i never knew
<blackflow> coconut: in short, all you need to do (from a linux system) is:   sudo cp /path/to/the.iso /dev/sdc  -- or whatever /dev/sdX it is. Note theres no number after sdc -- meaning, the block device, not a partition.
<coconut> blackflow: ok, and do i have to touch/change the table for this?
<blackflow> coconut: no. just run that single cp command, that's ALL you need.
<snowflake8> can someone guide me to restet the password?
<coconut> wow, that's different.
<blackflow> you could've used dd too, but it's a bit more verbose, so I prefer cp:     dd if=/path/to/the.iso of=/dev/sdc bs=128k       <-- also note, sdc and not, say, sdc1
<snowflake8> https://ibb.co/gqkes8
<snowflake8> look
<blackflow> coconut: we _are_ talking about Ubuntu ISOs, those found here, right?  https://www.ubuntu.com/download
<coconut> blackflow: ubuntu mate to be honest, but yes
<snowflake8> https://ibb.co/gQKEs8
<blackflow> coconut: right, so cp is all you need.
<coconut> :D
<bobs> hi
<bobs> quiet
<stevent> yes
<stevent> bobs ?
<bobs> hi gathis
<FurretUber> How do I make the USB pen drives icon and label be shown? It has a autorun.inf specifying the icon and the label. Three of them are SanDisk Cruzer Blades and there is no way to differentiate them
<eelstrebor> why is both amd64-microcode and intel-microcode being installed on an intel system? can amd64-microcode be removed with breaking the installation?
<eelstrebor> ubuntu 16.04.4 64 bit installation
<ioria> eelstrebor, it's installed on the disk... what if you migrate the disk on an amd sys ?
<coconut> FurretUber: what do you want to do, changing the desktop icon for your pen drive? I believe a .inf file is something windows like, but i might be wrong.
<Biessie> How can i make ubuntu to use the best server to download/install packages from?
<ioria> FurretUber, never tried,i thin an udev rule
<ioria> *think
<Biessie> mirror or whatever.. its extremely slow using the default and i have 100mb up/down
<FurretUber> Yes, this is the approach on Windows, but it worked before. Older Ubuntu versions and LibreOffice 5 shown the properties correctly, now it no longer does
<ioria> FurretUber, https://askubuntu.com/questions/328488/how-to-change-device-icons-in-launcher/333817#333817
<ioria> Biessie, and what is the default ?
<Biessie> ioria : No idea but it's only allowing 65kbps download speeds on avg lol
<ioria> Biessie, check your /etc/apt/sources.list
<ioria> Biessie, but i don't think is an OS issue
<Biessie> ioria : It's not an OS issue. its the source issue
<ioria> Biessie, what you server ?
<Biessie> i've read on how to do it via GUI but i want to do it via console if possible
<ioria> Biessie, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Biessie> it has a lot ill post it on paste bin
<FurretUber> ioria: when I look at computer:/// the icons are shown (not the labels), so something is parsing the autorun.inf files, but nothing else other than computer:/// shows them
<Biessie> https://pastebin.com/iFbip4BR
<Biessie> ioria
<ioria> Biessie, ok, you're using the us repo, here it's the same and it's ok
<stevent> hi ioria
<oerheks> the softwareupdate menu has the tool to choose fastest mirror, Biessie
<ioria> stevent, hi
<Biessie> ioria : Strange..
<Biessie> oerheks : That GUI related,  right? anything via command line?
<stevent> how are you ioria ?
<oerheks> Biessie, no, just use the gui
<oerheks> really, why do you make it not simple
<ioria> Biessie, a simple sed command ... but why ?
<ioria> stevent, fine,thanks for askingù
<Biessie> oerheks : Because my linux server is at my office
<Biessie> ill wait until i go to the office then. no worries.
<coconut> blackflow, cp'ing the ISO also ends with an FAT12 partition of 2.4MB which the OS cannot read. I guess my thumb drive is broken. o.0
<stevent> ioria, are you man or girl ?
<tomreyn> stevent: does this matter here?
<acebrianjuan> hi there
<definitely_heter> hello there
<definitely_heter> I'm running irssi for the first time on my Lubuntu 18.04
<EriC^^> coconut: that's normal
<stevent> tomreyn, im lonely
<tomreyn> stevent: sorry to hear this, but this is not an ubuntu support topic, so please try to find someone elsewhere.
<coconut> EriC^^, weird i would expect to be able to read files from it, and have an fat32 partition, no fat12.
<stevent> tomreyn, sorry to make you uncomfortable
<Jonta> stevent: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<tomreyn> stevent: you didn't, it's just off-topic here.
<eelstrebor> ioria, i don't understand your comments
<ioria> eelstrebor, what comment,sorry ?
<definitely_heter> quit
<eelstrebor> ioria, <ioria> eelstrebor, it's installed on the disk... what if you migrate the disk on an amd sys ?
<EriC^^> coconut: fat12 is normal cause it's smaller in size, if you really wanted to mount it you could but everything you're describing is normal, did you try booting the usb yet?
<ioria> eelstrebor, yes, exactly what i meant
<coconut> EriC^^ : i still need to try it out, on another location on a medion brand pc.
<eelstrebor> it didn't make sense - i asked if amd64-microcode can be removed without breaking the installation - one bit of info i found stated that both amd64-microcode is identical to intel-microcode - so why are both installed on an intel system?
<ioria> eelstrebor, no, you asked why both are installed
<eelstrebor> ioria, you're confusing me
<eelstrebor> my orginal post: why is both amd64-microcode and intel-microcode being installed on an intel system? can amd64-microcode be removed with breaking the installation?
<EriC^^> eelstrebor: i have both installed on mine fwiw
<Ben64> eelstrebor: why do you think it matters
<bobs> cok
<arched> Does the latest debian installer support LVM2 installation using a raw device instead of partitioning? E.g pvcreate /dev/sda instead of /dev/sda1? I can not find any definitive documentation about it. Using a raw device with lvm is very useful when extending disks on virtual machines, since the vg can be extended without the additional partitioning step.
<EriC^^> arched: /join #debian
<eelstrebor> i'm just trying to determine if i can reduce the number of packages on my system without breaking the system
<ioria> eelstrebor,  why do  you say they  are identical ?
<Ben64> eelstrebor: why
<arched> Ubuntu uses debian installer.
<freezer_> ubuntu is fake news
<tomreyn> arched: i'm not sure whether it's supported, but it should not take long to try it in a VM.
<eelstrebor> this article suggests that they're identical instruction sets: https://askubuntu.com/questions/54296/difference-between-the-i386-download-and-the-amd64
<ioria> eelstrebor,  what ?
<Ben64> eelstrebor: that page is not about microcode and i386 and amd64 are not the same
<ioria> eelstrebor,  wrong track
<ioria> eelstrebor,  and, btw, it's not an 'intel system'  ; pkgs do not know your cpu
<bobs> hs
<bobs> d
<eelstrebor> besides, why would i need to install AMD-microcode on an intel system? this is automatically done by the installation DVD but why?
<tomreyn> bobs: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<pineapplelover_> hello last week I tried this fix: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/132034/libcrypto-so-10-cannot-open-shared-object-file-no-such-file-or-directory and somehow I ended with the usr folder on my home folder like this: http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=3ea21007eabe38d41490c4d8b6e29fab is it safe to remove it?
<bobs> ls
<Ben64> eelstrebor: don't worry about it, removing it will only open you up to potential problems
<tomreyn> pineapplelover_: this kind of depends on whether the original copy is still in place
<pineapplelover_> indeed this was the fix that worked: https://askubuntu.com/questions/339364/libssl-so-10-cannot-open-shared-object-file-no-such-file-or-directory
<pineapplelover_> now I would like to undo the first one
<eelstrebor> oh well, i'm not getting anywhere with my question - i want to be more informed about computers and that's why i'm asking - i'm going to take the risk and backup my data, remove the amd64-microcode package and reboot
<pineapplelover_> tomreyn the original copy is the one on root/usr/ folder isnt it?
<tomreyn> pineapplelover_: it should be, but i do not know the contents of your system. for all we know you may have moved /usr to your home directory.
<tomreyn> pineapplelover_: nothing in the stackexchange post suggests to move or copy /usr around, though
<pineapplelover_> thats why I am asking here
<pineapplelover_> I did what that thread said
<pineapplelover_> so it should be safe to remove it
<pineapplelover_> I guess
<pineapplelover_> this what I did: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libssl.so.1.0.0 /usr/lib/libssl.so.10
<pineapplelover_> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcrypto.so.1.0.0 /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.10
<pineapplelover_> the ln
<pineapplelover_> for those lib
<pineapplelover_> but then I saw the usr folder on my home directory
<pineapplelover_> well
<tomreyn> pineapplelover_: again, nothing in the stackexchange post suggests to move or copy /usr around (nor to create a symbolic link in your home directory pointing to /usr), so following the instructions there (whether or not they're sound) should have made you end up with a copy of /usr in your home.
<pineapplelover_> perhaps I did something else...indeed I was following this tutorial before the need for the fix appeared:  http://www.nsl.tuis.ac.jp/xoops/modules/xpwiki/?OAR%20Converter
<pineapplelover_> yep
<pineapplelover_> I tried both the install from binary and install from source code thought this last one not till the end
<tomreyn> pineapplelover_: you are following too many tutotrials too blindly. ;)
<pineapplelover_> tomreyn is there a fix for that usr folder location?
<pineapplelover_> how would I turn it back to the default location?
<FurretUber> ioria: LibreOffice 5 was able to show the custom icons: https://i.imgur.com/VEU8bFX.png
<tomreyn> pineapplelover_: run *exactly* this, and post the http address it returns here: ls -la "~/Carpeta Personal/usr" "~/usr" 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<FurretUber> That udev rule is way too much complicated and apparently it would work only in the computer where it was configured. I would need a solution that works on any computer where the USB device is connected
<pineapplelover_> tomreyn okay give me a minute
<tomreyn> pineapplelover_: typo fixed: run *exactly* this, and post the http address it returns here: ls -la "~/Carpeta personal/usr" "~/usr" 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<pineapplelover_> tomreyn http://termbin.com/m97d
<pineapplelover_> should I substitute Carpeta personal with the name it has? tomreyn
<tomreyn> pineapplelover_: what name does it have?
<tomreyn> "Documents"?
<pineapplelover_> no
<pineapplelover_> it changes
<pineapplelover_> when you re in it says personal folder but from the home directory it has the user name
<ioria> FurretUber, as i said, never tried ... might be a security issue that stops the autorun
<tomreyn> pineapplelover_: so it matches the output of "echo $HOME"?
<pineapplelover_> yep
<pineapplelover_> but I tried changing it in the command you gave me and the result is the same
<pineapplelover_> http://termbin.com/nhdu9
<pineapplelover_> tomreyn might it be not a system folder after all...perhaps something related with that program I just installed...
<pineapplelover_> what do you think?
<tomreyn> pineapplelover_: all that you're showing me makes me think that http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=3ea21007eabe38d41490c4d8b6e29fab no longer correctly represents the current state of this system, or that you are now working as a differen tuser than you worked on when you took this screenshot.
<oerheks> sounds like the iconname does not match the autorun.inf .. or properties 755 not set https://askubuntu.com/questions/642511/how-to-autorun-files-and-scripts-in-ubuntu-when-inserting-a-usb-stick-like-autor
<oerheks> FurretUber ^
<pineapplelover_> oh no I didnt log out since the picture was taken
<pineapplelover_> I am puzzled thats why I asked here
<pineapplelover_> but the usr folder is in my personal folder since last week when I installed oar converter
<tomreyn> pineapplelover_: let's put it this way: i don't know what you did, you don't know exactly what you did. apparently your system is stil workign for now, so you can probably remove these folders, but i don't think they are still there.
<tomreyn> but do it without sudo
<pineapplelover_> they are
<pineapplelover_> I posted a hot picture
<pineapplelover_> and I can still see those in my home directory
<texla> Would like command to list partitions primary,extended,logical in msdos
<tomreyn> pineapplelover_: that's probably where your hotz pictures belong.
<pineapplelover_> http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=df7f32d65fc62d91ee4e5afce7b0e3ac see it next to unreal engine folder?
<pineapplelover_> so your suggestion is to remove it with sudo
<pineapplelover_> be it
<pineapplelover_> thanks for the help
<curlyears> *GAH*!!!!!
<tomreyn> pineapplelover_: you ran "ls -la ~/usr", it returned an error message because there is no such directory. but this is actually where a "usr" directory in your personal home directory would be,
<pineapplelover_> yep I understand
<pineapplelover_> I agree with the removing
<pineapplelover_> I didn't know how to check
<tomreyn> pineapplelover_: my suggestion based on not knowing what is going on on your system is to remove the not really existing 'usr' direcxtory in your personal home directory *without* using sudo.
<pineapplelover_> you helped
<curlyears> can anyonbe in hefre suggest a channel to properly discuss BIOS issues?
<tomreyn> curlyears: not really, maybe ##hardware. i don't know whether there is ##firmware
<pineapplelover_> tomreyn hahaha
<tomreyn> maybe there is one specific to your mainboard manufacturer, but not very likely.
<oerheks> ##hardware +1
<pineapplelover_> tomreyn oh oh http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=9a8ef400c89dc9ad4fd99a10e9a4a56d
<pineapplelover_> that happened when shift+supr
<pineapplelover_> then sudo?
<tomreyn> pineapplelover_: i dont speak spanish
<tomreyn> pineapplelover_: if you can work on a temrinal i can guide you to produce output in english
<pineapplelover_> it says the file (path) could not be deleted
<pineapplelover_> shall I try with sudo now?
<pineapplelover_> is this ok? sudo rm -R /home/ivan/usr
<justchat> Hey guys! Any thougths as to why an upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04  displayed the same version after completion
<pineapplelover_> you should wait for the automatic update till late july
<curlyears> tomrehy:  this damned system drove me CRAZY for abut a week, after I tried to fresh install 18.04LTS.  I finally determined that the BIOS is corrupted, so I have spent 3 dzys  now fryinv to re-flash with the
<pineapplelover_> to expect a smooth upgrade
<pineapplelover_> tomreyn say something :-S
<EriC^^> justchat: what does "cat /etc/issue" show?
<curlyears> when in July is it due?
<pineapplelover_> late
<justchat> Do I really need to wait for the automatic upgrade? Isn't there a way to force the upgrade successfully?
<pineapplelover_> is what I read this morning I cannot remember wherer
<curlyears> hello, EriC^^  :)   still fight with the same recalcitrant system :(
<texla> Would like command to list partitions primary,extended,logical in msdos
<tomreyn> pineapplelover_: i can't responsibly guide you if i dont know what is going on on your system.
<EriC^^> texla: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdX
<pineapplelover_> I nkow
<pineapplelover_> I will risk a chance
<tomreyn> pineapplelover_: does this file system object exist? /home/ivan/usr
<EriC^^> curlyears: hello
<pineapplelover_> how do I find out?
<NoobHelp> Can anybody help me with this?: The system image is meant to be flashed to a raw device (I.e., no partitions). On Linux, this can be done like the example shown below: $ dd if=my_usb_image.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M
<pineapplelover_> tomreyn what do you mean
<KAOS> NoobHelp: is ur usb wiped?
<EriC^^> NoobHelp: use "sudo parted -ls" to get the name of your usb and replace it in the command instead of /dev/sdX
<pineapplelover_> tomreyn the folder usr was not there when I installed the system
<tomreyn> pineapplelover_: what does this return: ls -la /home/ivan/usr
<pineapplelover_> drwxrwxr-x   9 ivan ivan 4096 jul 17  2017 .
<pineapplelover_> drwxr-xr-x 115 ivan ivan 4096 jun 24 20:03 ..
<pineapplelover_> drwxrwxr-x   2 ivan ivan 4096 jul 17  2017 bin
<pineapplelover_> drwxrwxr-x   3 ivan ivan 4096 jul 17  2017 include
<pineapplelover_> drwxrwxr-x   3 ivan ivan 4096 jun 24 20:41 lib
<pineapplelover_> drwxrwxr-x   2 ivan ivan 4096 jul 17  2017 mnt
<tomreyn> !paste | pineapplelover_
<ubottu> pineapplelover_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<NoobHelp> KAOS: Should I remove the partition (/dev/sde1) and replace with (/dev/sde) or not?
<tomreyn> pineapplelover_: what doe sthis return? file /home/ivan/usr
<curlyears> EriC^^: any suggestions what channel I might seek help on?  The problem is a npn-working BIOS update utility (or my USB thumb)
<pineapplelover_> /home/ivan/usr: directory tomreyn
<EriC^^> curlyears: probably some forum for your specific BIOS
<lessthan0> NoobHelp I don't think you understand the difference between sde and sde1
<tomreyn> pineapplelover_: what does this return: ls -la /usr | nc termbin.com 9999
<lessthan0> sde is a physical peice of hardware
<lessthan0> sde1 is a logical volume (a partition)
<pineapplelover_> tomreyn: http://termbin.com/oa146
<lessthan0> sde can have many partitions
<NoobHelp> lessthan0: then why is it asking me to flash to a "raw device (I.e. no partitions)"
<lessthan0> if sde1 exists then you can be sure sde exists in /dev/
<lessthan0> so the iso is getting sent to the device
<lessthan0> sde
<lessthan0> after that is finished, that device will have as many partitions as the iso contains
<tomreyn> pineapplelover_: run *exactly* this: sudo rm -rf /home/ivan/usr
<lessthan0> they will be identical in every way
<NoobHelp> lessthan0: So should I delete sde1 and only have unallocated space and then use dd on sde or not delete sde1 and dd to sde nonetheless
<curlyears> EriC^^:   yeah, I thought of that.  There doesn't seem to be one.  The BIOS is an AMI BIOS, heavily modified for MSI's boards
<lessthan0> in your example it should be dd if=my_usb_image.iso of=/dev/sde bs=4M
<pineapplelover_> tomreyn done
<tomreyn> pineapplelover_: you should do a fresh install sometime, rather sooner than later. and read up on file system hierachy, users, groups and permissions, and why you should use apt to install software rather than building things yourself most of the time.
<tomreyn> !fhs | pineapplelover_
<ubottu> pineapplelover_: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<NoobHelp> lessthan0: Thanks
<lessthan0> sde1 if it exists will be destroyed and there will be a new sde1 after it finishes
<lessthan0> so you will lose all data on sde1 and lose all data on sde
<tomreyn> !permissions | pineapplelover_
<ubottu> pineapplelover_: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<lessthan0> be sure you are sending it to the right place
<lessthan0> if sde is windows then you deleted it by accident
<EriC^^> NoobHelp: unmount /dev/sde1 before dd'ing anything
<pineapplelover_> tomreyn ok thanks
<tomreyn> pineapplelover_: and don't trust online tuorials too lightly, better come here if you're ususre.
<lessthan0> also interesting for noobs is that the iso can be larger or smaller than sde
<pineapplelover_> k
<tomreyn> *unsure
<EriC^^> NoobHelp: run "sudo umount /dev/sde*" then the dd command, followed by "sync"
<lessthan0> if it is smaller then there will be garbage on the disk even after it is wiped and overwritten
<lessthan0> if it is the other way then you get an error writing past the end of the drive.
<lessthan0> so in some cases you would want to write zeros with dd before writing the iso
<lessthan0> or tell dd where to stop if you want to prevent an error
<lessthan0> bs=4M is really only there for increased speed by matching the command to the hardware you are writting to and from. it works without a block size but it runs slower
<KAOS> lessthan0: Apologies for the butt-in but couldn't a gui application be easier for noobs like us
<KAOS> lessthan0: Perhaps something like etcher?
<NoobHelp> EriC^^: I didn't do that. It is dd'ing right now. What do I do?
<EriC^^> NoobHelp: you could cancel it with "ctrl +c"
<NoobHelp> EriC^^: It just finished. Do I need to do it over again?
<Biessie> ioria : I think i figured out why my download speeds are slow! i did a speed test on my linux server and it's under 1mbps... when my laptop on the same network has 100+ mbps up and down. what could be wrong? driver issue?
<lessthan0> sometimes it is
<NoobHelp> What is "sync"?
<EriC^^> NoobHelp: that depends on if anything else is writing to /dev/sde1 or had written
<NoobHelp> EriC^^: No, it was completely empty and no application was using it
<EriC^^> sync dumps the cache, stuff that you told the pc to write and it pretended to but waited for other stuff to come along to write it all at once
<lessthan0> this is probably the only command you need to know if you are making a live usb installer. you only need to learn this one command. you need to understand the process with or without the gui.
<ioria> Biessie, sudo lshw -C Network | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> NoobHelp: ok, no worries then, just run "sync" and you're free to unplug the usb
<lessthan0> people want the gui because they don't understand linux but a gui wont change that
<lessthan0> you need to unmount with the gui
<NoobHelp> EriC^^: Thanks :)
<lessthan0> same as with terminal
<KAOS> lessthan0: You're right
<EriC^^> NoobHelp: np
<lessthan0> the command is umount /dev/sde1
<lessthan0> super simple
<KAOS> lessthan0: But people here aren't the type of people who use Linux to look cool. "Oh ma gawd I don't want Mikerosoft tracking me so I got Linux look I'm a hacker"
<lessthan0> how can we make this more simple? we can't. imagine sudo gparted then click unmount then click yes
<lessthan0> thats more steps then umount /dev/sde1
<KAOS> Anyone can advise on the powerpoint blank slides bug under wine?
<Jonta> Yes
<KAOS> lessthan0: I understand your point!
<Biessie> ioria : it helped following this a LITTLE - https://askubuntu.com/questions/1029723/slow-wifi-since-updating-to-18-04
<Biessie> i will do what you asked now
<Biessie> okay done
<lenny> got a problem my printer working but scanner is not detected ... not even with xsane ...
<lenny> have canon pixma mg5650
<lenny> I have used it about week ago ...
<Jonta> lenny: Ubuntu-version?
<cactus00000> lenny: my guess is, it is a driver issue!
<lenny> 16.04
<Bashing-om> Biessie: "< ioria> Biessie, sudo lshw -C Network | nc termbin.com 9999
<lenny> cactus00000, u mean like i need to reinstall it?
<Biessie> Bashing-om : i did that
<Biessie> just brought me to a new line once it completed
<Bashing-om> Biessie: We are awaitung the returned URL . Pass that link back here .
<cactus00000> lenny: not the os. maybe look up drivers for that printer for linux
<ioria> lenny, for reference : https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/18
<Biessie> drake@drake-UL50VT:~$ sudo lshw -C Network | nc termbin.com 9999
<Biessie> [sudo] password for drake:
<Biessie> drake@drake-UL50VT:~$
<Biessie> ioria : Bashing-om : i ran it again and it dumped a link the second time. http://termbin.com/t4l0
<lenny> cactus00000, I already install it before, because I used it.
<ioria> Biessie, yes, iwlwifi might have some issues
<cactus00000> lenny: odd. the reason i am using ubuntu linux is that it has most drivers and what not..
<cactus00000> lenny: it must be a driver issue.
<lenny> cactus00000, I try to reinstall it than ...
<ioria> Biessie, did  the '11n_disable=1' solve the issue ?
<Biessie> ioria : It brought my speeds up to 5-6mbps vs sub 1mbps
<ioria> Biessie, is it a server ?
<Biessie> but my speeds are 100mbps up/down on fiber
<Biessie> ioria : i had server and desktop packages installed but will mostly be server
<ioria> Biessie, i'd use ethernet ...
<Biessie> ioria : Ill try that. i have a switch handy i can use and put there to add another line
<Biessie> so you think the wifi drivers are faulty? i didnt have that issue on 16.04
<Biessie> ioria : haha wow! yea its something with wifi.
<Biessie> Testing download speed................................................................................
<Biessie> Download: 118.23 Mbit/s
<Biessie> Testing upload speed................................................................................................
<Biessie> Upload: 112.43 Mbit/s
<Biessie> oops sorry. i thought it would put all in one line.
<ioria> Biessie, using 18.04  ? if yes... can you paste /etc/netplan/*yaml ?
<Biessie> those speeds above is with my ethernet
<ioria> i see
<Biessie> ls - /etc/netplan/01-network-manager-all.yaml
<ioria> Biessie,  cat  /etc/netplan/01-network-manager-all.yaml | nc termbin.com 9999
<Biessie> http://termbin.com/t7ul
<ioria> Biessie,  it's ok
<Biessie> what is ok?
<coconut> Anyone knows out the top of their mind whether an medion brand pc with windows 8.1 OEM installed is an UEFI system or BIOS system?
<ioria> Biessie,  the netplan config (if you're using NM) ....
<Biessie> im not sure. just default settings
<ioria> Biessie, for Desktop yes, not for server
<Biessie> under wifi settings for this connection.. it says link speed - 1MB/s
<Biessie> wired its showing 1000MB/s
<Biessie> so its gotta be something with wifi settings capping my speeds
<ioria> Biessie,  what's your kernel ? uname -r
<Biessie> 4.15.0-23-generic
<ioria> ok
<Ben64> it's an old wireless chip, and wifi sucks, i don't think there's more to it than that
<ioria> Biessie,  someone solved with kernel 4.16.0 mainline but i cannot recommend
<Biessie> ioria : Yea ill just stick to the wired connection. My knowledge with linux is very minimal
<Biessie> ioria : Thank you so much for the help and efforts
<ioria> Biessie,  no problem,you're welcome
<Biessie> ioria : i do have a netgear a6100 usb stick.. think that would work or nah?
<ioria> Biessie, it uses RTL8811AU. .. not sure of the outcome
<qwebirc9117> hello
<Biessie> screw it. ill just rearrange some stuff and install a switch
<ioria> Biessie, in any case : https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2235778
<Jonta> qwebirc9117: Hi
<qwebirc9117> I am trying to use the ls command to create a link directory but it keeps throwing an error could some one has time could you let me know what I am doing wrong ? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tRFMpp99Fk/
<ioria> maybe ln not ls
<qwebirc9117> OMG if thats it I am so stupid
<lenny> having trouble to install tar.gz package ... try to install scanner drivers for canon pixma mg5650 but after tar xvzf scagearmp...tar.gz when i run ./configure it shows there did not find any configure ... ubuntu 16.04
<ioria> qwebirc9117, don't say that : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tldGgGFe194
<qwebirc9117> I am stupid as stupid does by not reading the guide clearly :-P
<xit> lenny, after zxvf, did you cd to the directory tar created?  Can you paste an ls output of the directory?
<ioria> lol
<lenny> xit, in the folder is install.sh and 2 folders: packages and resources
<xit> there should be a configure file with executable privileges.  Did the tar complete successfully?
<xit> lenny, nevermind.  I just downloaded it and there is no configure.  Can you run ./install.sh instead?
<april2018> "Stupid" here again still not able to get the ln command to run correctly https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4MwjCFsdqR/
<lenny> xit, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vXnfQkTrXF/
<lenny> xit, how to install that?
<xit> just type: ./install.sh
<memphisto> april2018: ubuntu-dev:/home/april# ln -s /mnt/april/ /home/april/downloads/
<xit> lenny, you might need to do: sudo ./install.sh
<lenny> xit, anything else need to do after run scangear.../install.sh ?
<xit> Can you check if it installed the ScanGear software correctly?
<lenny> xit, installation has been completed
<xit> Ok, are you able to run it?
<lenny> xit, finally ... works
<lenny> xit,  thanks ...
<xit> Lenny, yay!  Glad you got it!
<coconut> xit: ./install.sh does not come with uninstallation management, am i right?
<xit> coconut, probably not.
<oerheks> the output of the scangear package gave some debs, so it should be reversable
<Anticom> Hi. I'm still kind of a linux newbie when it come's to full-time use so please bare with me. Knowing about both KVM and (as a former windows user) VirtualBox I've just asked about, wether nowadays using KVM actually yields some benefits over using VirtualBox.
<Anticom> asked myself*
<april2018> thanks memphisto  think i am getting it
<tomreyn> Anticom: i'd prefer virtualbox for desktop use + integration, kvm on servers for performance and no need for guest addons on linux guests.
<tomreyn> kvm provides more options regarding what you virtualize, too.
<Anticom> so is KVM actually faster, does it use less resources, etc.? Like what's the benefit of using KVM over VirtualBox
<compdoc> kvm is good if you want servers that boot and run automatically
<compdoc> its good enough for business use
<Anticom> but kvm is as convenient as VirtualBox using virt-manager
<Anticom> so if kvm was better i'd stop using VirtualBox and switch over to kvm
<compdoc> life is full of twists and turns
<tomreyn> i disagree about <Anticom> but kvm is as convenient as VirtualBox using virt-manager
<tomreyn> try to do usb device pass-through with virt-manager
<Anticom> tomreyn: disagree about what exactly?
<Anticom> hm, let me try
<memphisto> Anticom: for home use, i'd recommend vmware player. 2nd place virtualbox and 4rd kvm
<memphisto> *3rd
<compdoc> start with the best if you intend to run the vm very often: kvm
<Anticom> wow there's quite a few oppinions on that topic if i all get you right
<tomreyn> actually usb passthrough is a lot easier now with virt.manager, seems i didn't look into this for a good while.
<Lagair> Truthfully, in most use cases for personal use, any of them will work as they are close enough to each other on modern hardware. Use what you want.
<Anticom> Lagir that's what i thought. They shouldn't differ in performance significantly enough to choose one over the other so just use whatever floats your boat
<Anticom> I guess the only advantage of using kvm over the other two is that kvm is open source and that should be the linux spirit, right?
<tomreyn> well virtualbox is, too, for the most part.
<Anticom> didn't know that
<tomreyn> that's why it is in ubuntu, in contrary to vmware-*
<tomreyn> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=epyc-kvm-virtualbox
<tomreyn> this may be just a one-shot view on things, though, a biased comparion
<Dave_Elec> hey guys i have removed python2 with "sudo dpkg -r --force-depends python" and i tried to install it with apt and i amgetting dpkg error(1) how can i reinstall it?
<Dave_Elec> ubuntu 18.04
<Dave_Elec> amz3: https://paste.pound-python.org/show/o583IvvClPVR35jgmlIg/
<Bashing-om> Dave_Elec: Try ' sudo apt install --reinstall python-minimal ' .
<memphisto> Anticom: when pausing/saving state of VM, Virtualbox is the fastest. and since i power on my VM just for quick stuff and save it again i want it fast
<memphisto> hence me using virtualbox instead of other solutions
<ruffleS> need help with dell l421x graphics card. i want to disable NVIDIA as it's overheating my laptop.
<Dave_Elec> Bashing-om: yes the same
<Biessie> how can i download using wget using a mirror site that waits 5 seconds before download starts such as sourceforge? or do i have to do it another way via command line?
<Bashing-om> Dave_Elec: Back to square1, pastebin ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt -f install ' see if we can get to the bottom of the issue .
<Dave_Elec> Bashing-om: https://paste.pound-python.org/show/dosCWSGf27yLyLAAWkY4/
<Bashing-om> Dave_Elec: looking.
<BenderRodriguez> well ubuntu
<BenderRodriguez> the time has come
<BenderRodriguez> I am needing to upgrade my 16.04 LTS to 18.04 LTS
<BenderRodriguez> what do I need to do and check so that this goes off without an issue
<Bashing-om> Dave_Elec: Oh my - how about ' sudo apt install python ' ?
<gigirock> BenderRodriguez, have you unity desktop ?
<BenderRodriguez> gigirock: no GUI -- this is the server version
<gigirock> ah ok BenderRodriguez ask google for an official guide and go on
<Dave_Elec> the same as --fix-broken
<gigirock> BenderRodriguez, have you strange conf like raid o something else ?
<Bashing-om> BenderRodriguez: The general advise is to await the .1 point release before upgrading 16.04, as then the upgrade path will be open . But for the adventuresome there is a means to force the release upgrade .
<oerheks> BenderRodriguez, networking, (netplan) and much more fun ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<Dave_Elec> Bashing-om: it all started by me doing 'cp /usr/python by python3' to just type python for python3 and python2 for the other. since python is a symlink.
<BenderRodriguez> netplan eh...interesting
<BenderRodriguez> why in gods name does ubuntu add more abstraction over network config
<BenderRodriguez> first systemd, then networkmanager, and now on top of that netplan
<Bashing-om> Dave_Elec: I do not know now how to straigten this out .. python is critical to the system and I am afraid to mess about too much with it .
<Dave_Elec> i think it was not installed on ubuntu 18 by default
<Dave_Elec> i remember typing sudo apt install python
<ColdKeyboard> How can I see why ubuntu server boots into emergency mode? I can see my drive and console starts in my ~ dir. (I cloned old drive to SSD and changed UUID in fstab, doublechecked that hey match)
<Bashing-om> Dave_Elec: I do believe that you may be correct on that 'python' is superceeded . I did have to install python in 18.10 to support old scripts .
<Bashing-om> !info python bionic
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.15~rc1-1 (bionic), package size 136 kB, installed size 624 kB
<compdoc> ColdKeyboard, how did you clone it?
<gigirock> ColdKeyboard, i think the OS is not secure
<Bashing-om> Dave_Elec: ^^ says otherwise .. that python is the default in 18.04 .
<bob98> Problem with script permissions in Firefox under 18.04 on some sites (ex: http://www.pro-tv.net/2002-5-kanal.html or http://rus24.tv/perviy_kanal.html). Same sites with same ver of Firefox work fine under 16.04. What is likely responsible: NoScript plugin, Firefox for 18.04 or something in 18.04 itself?
<ColdKeyboard> compdoc: used GParted to copy one partition, paste on another. Re-installed GRUB, used fsck on /dev/sda 1 and changed fstab to have my new hdd UUID
<ColdKeyboard> gigirock: If that's the case, how would I solve that?
<gigirock> ColdKeyboard, wait a minute...
<compdoc> sounds theres a good chance that didnt go well
<oerheks> bob98, script to watch pay tv?
<bob98> its actually free tv
<ColdKeyboard> compdoc: gigirock Which part? It boots into emergency mode but when I do 'ls' I can see all my files copied properly
<bob98> oerheks: and even allowing all scripts still doesn't allow for video to start
<oerheks> if this is on the same firefox, that would be odd
<ColdKeyboard> Can I check why is it failing to boot GUI?
<gigirock> ColdKeyboard, the username the root and the computername remain the same  ?
<bob98> I checked, the ver of Firefox on both systems (16.04 and 18.04) is the same - 60.0.2 64bit Quantum
<gigirock> ColdKeyboard, have you the grub menu ? please run 'filesystem check or something similar'
<bob98> oerheks: any idea what's causing it or how to fix it?
<ColdKeyboard> gigirock: Yes, it's still called `fileserver` and it root is to my name
<oerheks> there must be something special, who owns the script ( groups) on 16.04 and is the execute stuff set properly?
<ColdKeyboard> gigirock: I've run fsck -y /dev/sda1 but same issue
<gigirock> ColdKeyboard, can you phisycally disconnect the old  hardisk from the system ?
<ColdKeyboard> I do however see `A TPM error (7) occurred attempting to read a pcr value` poping up during boot
<ColdKeyboard> gigirock: Already disconnected
<bob98> oerheks: both systems are single user, both were set up by me so I don't see why permissions would be different
<gigirock> ColdKeyboard, in the system now the configuration is for the mech hard disk but you are running a ssd
<gigirock> ColdKeyboard, i made something similar but with clonezilla live disk and had no problems at all
<ColdKeyboard> Yeah, I wish I tried that before
<ColdKeyboard> Maybe I'll give that a try after I try few more options
<bob98> oerheks: in any case, how would you verify script permissions?
<oerheks> ls -la # gives permissions
<bob98> to be honest, I don't understand why permissions would differ for diff scripts on a page (I thought permissions are only for applications or documents)?
<oerheks> so a script is not an application?
<oerheks> anyway, you checked the script, seems both the same.. then i have no clue why it differs.
<bob98> To my way of thinking, it is something that is a part of an application and should  just do its thing in the background if access to the application is sufficient by that user
<gigirock> ColdKeyboard, have you a uefi boot ?
<ColdKeyboard> gigirock: To be hones, I don't think I have but haven't checked yet
<ColdKeyboard> I didn't make changes to BIOS config thou
<gigirock> ColdKeyboard, did you install / reinstall the grub in the ssd ?
<tito_> hi guys
<bob98> oerheks: ran the command you suggested, it does not list scripts of individual web pages visited
<ColdKeyboard> gigirock: Yes I did. I think GRUB boots the hdd fine. I can see it and it boots to emergency console where I can pretty much do everything except GUI and some services don't start...
<gigirock> !info nvidia-panel
<ubottu> Package nvidia-panel does not exist in bionic
<oerheks> huh/ you started that *your* script is not running, now you switch to scripts of web pages visited, what did i miss?
<ColdKeyboard> I'm not sure if there is a way to see why it's failing to start GUI
<xenial64-user2> hello?
<Chicken_Wrap> hi
<bob98> oerheks: I guess I was not clear, sorry if I confused you; I guess you thought I wrote a script for Firefox? No. I am talking about how the NoScript plugin allows /blocks scripts on various web pages
<oerheks> bob98, then noscript would prevent this, i just read back
<oerheks> without js the video would not start, for example
<bob98> oerheks: so going back to my original question: why is everything working fine under 16.04 but not under 18.04 (even if all scripts are allowed)?
<Chicken_Wrap> bob98: Tried to read back but got lost. You’re saying you’ve allowed scripts globally in NoScript from Firefox, but websites are behaving strangely?
<GlenK> hi there.  I have ubuntu 14 running via virtmanager, or qemu/kvm I guess.  when I go full screen though I'm not able to select my laptops native resolution.  any ideas?
<hp> Does ubuntu have support for i915/GM965 gpu ?
<gigirock> hp, mmmmmh i think not
<bob98> Chicken_Wrap: here's a repeat of my original post: Problem with script permissions in Firefox: under 18.04 on some sites (ex: http://www.pro-tv.net/2002-5-kanal.html or http://rus24.tv/perviy_kanal.html). Same sites with same ver of Firefox work fine under 16.04. What is likely responsible: NoScript plugin, Firefox for 18.04 or something in 18.04 itself?
<hp> :(
<hp> gigirock: too bad can I install 4.13/4.14 kernel where it works over the original one(IK it's not really supported but)?
<hp> on 18.04 lts
<hp> ?
<bob98> Chicken_Wrap: so under 18.04, even after allowing all scripts on the pages I listed above, the video does not start. Yet everything works fine under 16.04
<hp> like 4.14.51/4.13.16 gigirock ?
<hp> from kernel-ppa on a 18.04
<gigirock> hp 1604 is here to stay for some year again why do you need to upgrade ?
<hp> because I know for sure that even the intel wifi driver isn't supported/doesn't work
<hp> I'm not on ubuntu
<hp> rn
<gigirock> hp and what is your wifi chip ?
<hp> output on 4.13: Card-2: Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection           driver: iwl3945
<hp> on 4.15 it doesn't load the driver or it's not there I haven't memorised the driver name so I haven't tried to modprobe it
<hp> under 4.15
<bob98> Chicken_Wrap: I do not permit scripts globally, but even after changing all scripts on a page to "Temporarily Trusted" the problem persists under  18.04
<hp> also from the output of the apt on that distro it said something about missing i915 firmware gigirock ,but I would had to check how it works on ubuntu install/ubuntu live dvd
<hp> which is what I gonna do rn with xubuntu 18.04 in sec
<hp> see you in a jiffy
<hp> I log out
<bob98> oerheks: Chicken_Wrap: do you understand my question now?
<bob98> and if so, could this be in any way related to ubuntu itself or am I better off taking it further on #firefox or specifically on NoScript's forum?
<cheikh> Hello Word
<Chicken_Wrap> bob98: Have you tried to outright disable NoScript and refresh to see if it’s the problem? Because I doubt it has anything to do with Ubuntu.
<hp> Yo got a question
<hp> If I put cmdline option before booting iso in live/install mode
<hp> will it install with altered /etc/default/grub ?
<hp> and put that cmdline option everytime
<hp> or I will have to do it post install ?
<bob98> Chicken_Wrap: good advice :) its the simplest things we often overlook...
<hp> file=/cdrom/preseed/xubuntu.seed boot=casper initrd=/casper/initrd.lz quiet splash video=SVIDEO-1:d video=TV1:d ---
<hp> Need the video= cmdline
<hp> desperatelly to boot into xorg at all
<hp> on 18.04
<hp> on 14.04-17.10 it was mainlly to avoid usb devices not waking up as fast
<hp> now I need it to boot tbh
<hp> yeah I will verify after install I guess
<antifa> het guys ! having some trouble runing calibre on ubuntu 18.06 I et thiss error when runin
<antifa> ImportError: No module named _firefox3cookiejar
<tomreyn> !enter | hp
<ubottu> hp: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<hp> allright
<FatSpitfire> ubuntu broken at booting line 19.6
<tomreyn> hp: linux parameters you provide in a live grub are not retained, they are valid just for this very boot.
<antifa> het guys ! having some trouble runing calibre on ubuntu 18.06 I et thiss error when runing it ImportError: No module named _firefox3cookiejar
<FatSpitfire> how to fix booting problem from telnet ?
<hp> tomreyn, ah I see well I will add it in after install
<hp> fingers crossed for the screen to work in other modes than 1024x768 ,it works on livecd ,but something broke with intel driver on 4.15 on that other distro
<Chicken_Wrap> bob98: Any progress?
<hp> yeah running modesetting driver rn
<bob98> Chicken_Wrap: thank you for your interest; the 18.04 system is not at my location and my client isn't able to try it right now... unfortunately...
<tomreyn> antifa: which ubuntu version (lsb_release -ds), calibre + firefox versions (dpkg -l calibre firefox)
<Chicken_Wrap> oof. okay.
<bob98> Chicken_Wrap: I hope it is a NoScript issue. Other alternatives are likely to take longer to fix...
<tomreyn> bob98: you should also have them use developer console, if just to take a screenshot, so you can compare it to yours
<tomreyn> since there, it may well tell what got blocked and why.
<bob98> tomreyn: where can I learn about developer console?
<tomreyn> bob98: probably on some mozilla websites, they have a developer wiki. also around noscript documentation, i would guess. or just try it, should be available on the 'tools' menu
<bob98> tomreyn: I assume you meant: tools>web developer>browser console ?
<af99> is there a terminal command to boot kali alongside mint thanks for any help
<tomreyn> bob98: yes, although sodcrtipt may have one of its own. other filtering addons do it this way.
<tomreyn> af99: how is this an ubuntu question?
<af99> sorry im new to irc i can retry in mint chat
<bob98> tomreyn: many thanks :)
<tomreyn> bob98: welcome
<acebrianjuan> hello everyone
<Chicken_Wrap> hi
<acebrianjuan> I just installed ubuntu 18.04 on an msi laptop
<acebrianjuan> but I have no sound at all
<acebrianjuan> what should I do to get sound back?
<user> I know that feeling
<user> I have no idea. I've been without sound on this computer for months.
<acebrianjuan> user: nah
<acebrianjuan> hard to believe
<user> Well, I only use it when traveling, so I get it out about twice a year
<user> Back in kernel 3, the sound worked fine, but now in kernel 4 the headphone jack isn't showing up in pulseaudio output devices at all. All that's there is the HDMI.
<user> So I suppose I could hook it up to a tv or something and get sound.
<user> I tried an old pair of usb headphones, but I only got sound on one side, and I'm not sure if that's the headphones or the laptop.
<acebrianjuan> user: oh so neither the jack is working?
<user> The jack just isn't there, according to pulseaudio
<acebrianjuan> well that's 50% audio
<acebrianjuan> ;)
<acebrianjuan> I'm gonna have to try the jack too
<acebrianjuan> 1 sec...
<user> Well, I've got my phone with me, so at least I can listen to youtube, but that's about all I can do with this phone.
<adrian_1908> acebrianjuan: no devices listed in pavucontrol under configuration?
<ColdKeyboard> Is there a how-to guide on how to clone old spin drive onto ssd with clonezilla?
<acebrianjuan> the jack works woot! woot!
<ColdKeyboard> Or how can I see why my Ubuntu cloned disk is failing to start gui and services/
<acebrianjuan> adrian_1908: I haven't got pavucontrol installed
<adrian_1908> acebrianjuan: oh ok. looks like sounds works for you already :)
<acebrianjuan> If I open the sound options, under output devices I can see 2 devices: Digital Output (S/PDIF) - Built-in Audio and Speakers - Built-in audio
<user> but yeah, the only think listed for my under pavucontrol configuration is various HDMI outputs
<user> *thing, me
<acebrianjuan> but if I unplug my headphones I cannot hear a thing comming from the speakers
<acebrianjuan> do you guys know what might be the problem?
<acebrianjuan> I've got the volume at max
<user> Check the speaker volume sliders in ALSAmixer?
<adrian_1908> acebrianjuan: so under "Built-in Audio" you selected the Profile that feeds your speakers (whatever connector/device that is)?
<acebrianjuan> the only profile that I can choose is "Analog Stereo Output"
<acebrianjuan> I've tried the "Test Speakers" function too
<adrian_1908> hmm ok, that might not be right for internal speakers (of your notebook), which I presume you want. No idea then, sorry.
<acebrianjuan> adrian_1908: what profile should appear?
<acebrianjuan> so that I can search on the net
<adrian_1908> acebrianjuan: no idea, i rarely use my notebook, but Analog Stereo Output would refer to the 3.5mm audio jack, which works as you found out.
<acebrianjuan> I've read posts about re-installing alsa and they claim it works
<acebrianjuan> I should give it a try
<adrian_1908> did you have sound before on earlier Ubuntu versions (or different distro), or is this your first attempt with Linux on that machine?
<acebrianjuan> the machine is brand new
<adrian_1908> ok
<adrian_1908> Well, MSI is pretty mainstream so I would guess they don't use sound components not supported by Ubuntu out of the box. Hopefully it's a simple fix as you say.
<acebrianjuan> I hope so
<acebrianjuan> I'm gonna get a system76 nex time
<acebrianjuan> *next
<acebrianjuan> I've spent a few days learning how to dual-boot
<acebrianjuan> now I'll have to spend some more time with audio
<acebrianjuan> *sigh*
<ColdKeyboard> Okay, I didn't connect my other 4TB drive that's listed in fstab, so that's why it didn't boot up after cloning. I've connected it and now it works great!
<acebrianjuan> thanks for the help guys
<acebrianjuan> see you!
<april2018> when I login with ssh my prompt looks like (1:361)# .  I then have to run  ~/.bashrc and then its back to ubuntu-dev:~#
<april2018> how can I fix it so its fixed as ubuntu-dev:~#
<niceguy99> hello can somone please tell me how to delete lvm information from my hard drive using ubuntu live cd so i can then installl ubuntu it is complaining it can't delete it
<april2018> I like knowing the directory I am in sometimes I forget :-P
<april2018> eg ubuntu-dev:/home#
<adrian_1908> niceguy99: I don't know much about LVM, but I would recommend you launch gparted from the LiveCD and see if that gets the job done. Pretty intuitive interface.
<niceguy99> i know there is some lv something command or somehting
<xit> april2018: when you login via ssh, what shell are you using?  i.e. $SHELL
<GlenK> so I just installed lubuntu.  but apparently the program I'm trying to run won't run.  so I need something or other that comes with the regular old ubuntu install.
<GlenK> so my question, can I install the unity stuff and all that easily somehow?
<Bashing-om> !unity | GlenK
<adrian_1908> GlenK: which program won't run?
<ubottu> GlenK: Unity is a graphical shell for the GNOME desktop environment. Ubuntu used it by default from 11.04 to 17.04. For more information, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity
<GlenK> adrian_1908: cisco's packet tracer program
<april2018> xit: sorry I am very new to Linux i there a easy way to tell ?
<xit> april2018: sure just type: echo $SHELL
<adrian_1908> GlenK: is this supplied by Cisco or via the package manager? In the former case, I'd be surprised if it depended on a specific DE, so long the graphics libraries are installed.
<GlenK> adrian_1908: supplied by cisco
<april2018> xit: ubuntu-dev:/home# echo $SHELL /bin/bash
<GlenK> is there no ubuntu equivalent of something like fedora's "dnf group install gnome desktop"?
<xit> april2018: Can you try that command before your prompt is set?
<adrian_1908> GlenK: you can install another DE through a meta-package, certainly. If you wish to use Gnome though, I would just install vanilla Ubuntu instead. Not sure how the Unity package is called, do a websearch.
<Chicken_Wrap> GlenK: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MetaPackages#Desktop_Metapackages
<xit> april2018: If it still says /bin/bash, then type: gedit ~/.bash_profile        and add the text from: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fTBtNmd5YW/
<april2018> thanks for the hint xit: let me try that
<GlenK> Chicken_Wrap: so it sounds like I want to do something like "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop".  but when I try that it complains about unmet dependencies
<Chicken_Wrap> Paste?
<GlenK> argh.  hard to do from my vm
<Chicken_Wrap> Use pastebinit or something.
<Chicken_Wrap> sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop | pastebinit    works, I think. Provided you have pastebinit installed, of course. I don’t remember if Ubuntu comes with its own paste service built-in.
<april2018> Thanks xit that did it I just had to use nano as I did not have gedit installed it seems
<GlenK> ha, nevermind.  I just kept adding whatever dependencies it complained about to my install command and now it seems to be working
<GlenK> haha, watch.  gonna go through all this and then packettracer still won't work
<xit> april2018 great!  :)
<GlenK> and I'd be fine with vanilla ubuntu, but for some reason compiz goes nuts in my vm
#ubuntu 2019-06-17
<Bashing-om> kinghat: ' sudo dmidecode -t memory ; sudo lshw -c memory ' .
<kinghat> thanks Bashing-om, would that say if its ECC?
<Bashing-om> kinghat: Bad memory .. but I think dmidecode will tell.
<Bashing-om> kinghat: Yup "Error Correcting Capabilities:" .
<kinghat> sorry was afk for a min yup i see her. tyvm
<Sysifoss> Hiello, I have this problem where if I startup my computer and dont log in imediately the screen will go dormant and not come back up.
<Sysifoss> i can logout and let the screen go dormant and its fine. it only seems to happen on initial startup
<Sysifoss> thanks inadvance!
<towser> help, I tried to install chromium os from withing terminal and  the disk got full to the fetch failed but I can't find where the files are to delete them
<EriC^^> towser: "sudo apt-get clean"
<aneon> hi, how to disable auto enable & autostart of applications post install?
<EriC^^> towser: sudo apt-get autoremove --purge     can help clean up some space
<aneon> I don't want any program autoenabled after install
<OerHeks> aneon, i think not, as it is by design?
<towser> freed up no space at all
<aneon> OerHeks:  Okay, I don't understand logic behind autostarting applications during install
<OerHeks> tons of discussions about that, redhat and forks do it differently.
<aneon> Yeah, I like that
<aneon> I've eye irritation for certain colors and the dialog box that comes up post install annoys me
<towser> I think there's some files left over but idk where they went
<towser> because the disk is still very full after the fetch command
<EriC^^> towser: type "df -h | nc termbin.com 9999"
<towser> EriC^^,  that gave me a website
<towser> EriC^^, with disk stuff on it
<aneon> try bleachbit and remove unnecessary languages & stuff
<aneon> it will give you about 2GB, not sure whether that much works for you though
<towser> aneon, humm not much space freed up ther only a few mb
<aneon> run as root
<aneon> dont use memory cleaning and wiping free space, takes a long time
<towser> aneon,  nope it's still full
<sloshy> in bionic, is there a way to enable the orange overlay scrollbars in gtk2 apps
<aneon> du -h -d 1 /<path>
<aneon> towser: what your df -h looks like?
<towser> https://termbin.com/y6ad
<towser> that was it like 5 minutes ago I think
<towser> aneon, ^
<aneon> check du -h -d 1 /
<aneon> and delete unnecessary stuff
<sloshy> i almost feel like im a mirage in this channel
<towser> oh aneon theres somethign just showing as . idk what it si
<towser> is*
<aneon> you can increase the depth by 2 or 3
<aneon> 10GB / is too small anyway
<towser> aneon,  yes I know but I don't think I can grow tat
<EriC^^> why not?
<aneon> if there is a space on disk then you can do that
<towser> aneon,  without breaking anything?
<aneon> boot live cd, use dump, save it on other media, redo the partitions
<aneon> yes
<aneon> restore from dump
<EriC^^> you can resize without a live usb
<EriC^^> ext4 supports live enlarging
<aneon> when there is empty space on disk
<EriC^^> towser: what does the partition table look like? type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999"
<towser> there are two hard drives. one is ubuntu and extra stuff and the other is windows 10
<towser> https://termbin.com/lq7u
<cappicard> hi.
<cappicard> hello
<Biessie> how does 18.04 compare to 19.04?
<Biessie> can i upgrade from 18.04.2 LTS to 19.04?
<guiverc> Biessie, the only tested and supported path is via 18.04 -> 18.10 then 18.10 -> 19.04   You can however re-install to jump to 19.04 (use something else & no format, it'll note your added apps, wipe system dirs, install, add back your added apps without touching user files if you didn't have format selected)
<Biessie> roger that
<guiverc> 18.04 LTS will be able to skip to next LTS (ie. 20.04 LTS), but that's awhile away..
<Biessie> im following this
<Biessie> hopefully it works. https://www.linuxbabe.com/ubuntu/upgrade-ubuntu-18-04-18-10-to-ubuntu-19-04
<guiverc> Biessie, compare: i prefer later releases most changes are minor (note: i rarely use gnome though); but that'd be more a non-support question I suspect (ie. better suited to -discuss or -offtopic)
<Biessie> ?
<Biessie> i was just asking about ubuntu directly
<guiverc> LTS releases tend to be very conservative (few to no risks due to 5 years of support); 19.04 being a year packages  (generally only security fixes are backported to older supported releases, not newer software)
<lotuspsychje> morning cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> yowza ^3 lotuspsychje
<interlink> o.o
<lotuspsychje> can we help you interlink
<interlink> nah not really
<nils_> is there a way to ignore the postinst script for a certain package in apt-get? Let's say I'm installing some sort of database (think MySQL, postgres, MongoDB), normally the postinst step would initialize some of the data structures with default settings. I would like to initiate them in my automation myself instead with different parameters.
<pm23> how can i download any video from any website in chrome or firefox? Video downloader extension is not doing the job
<mouses> pm23: there's no 'from any website' - there's a ton of different ways to stream video via the web
<mouses> pm23: youtube-dl is super useful for a lot of things
<CyberFingers> Trying to setup netplan to use ip6 but don't know the gateway is there a method to find the gateway? thx
<pm23> oh well i try
<pm23> apart from it...I installed "HP Laser Jet M1005 MFP" and the printer is working well...means I had installed 'hplip' from ubuntu software center but the scanner in it is to be installed in what way as it is not working?
<blackflow> nils_: you can always predefine config files before you install, dpkg won't overwrite them unless you force it to
<blackflow> otherwise add to your automation a step to remove default install and reinit the db.
<mouses> pm23: no idea, have not used a printer or scanner in a long time
<nils_> blackflow, yeah that's probably easier.
<pm23> ok
<pm23> anyone else?
<nils_> CyberFingers, without dhcp?
<CyberFingers> hi nils_ I am using virtual systems
<CyberFingers> Citrix is using IP6 and I can find the IP address but not sure about gateway?
<eraserpencil> is there any benefit to using firefox as a snap as opposed to using as is from the repo? I get thatas a snap, it's in a container which gives it etra security but is it actually useful?
<lotuspsychje> eraserpencil: the users choice, different versions
<CoolerZ> can someone fix bluetooth already? this is super annoying
<CyberFingers> Another issues I just noticed is database only seems to be connecting with IPV4 IP Address and not IPV6 IP Address, so I'm not sure even if I figure out the correct gateway if database will connect?
<CoolerZ> everytime i close the laptop lid bluetooth turns off and there is no way to turn it back on without closing and reopening the lid again
<lotuspsychje> !bug | CoolerZ
<ubottu> CoolerZ: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<CoolerZ> happens if you put it to sleep as well
<lotuspsychje> CoolerZ: did you update your bios to latest?
<CoolerZ> lotuspsychje, yeah well there are hundreds of threads on this already if you search google and it still hasn't been fixed
<eraserpencil> thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> CoolerZ: im not talking about threads, but a specific bug for your system
<CoolerZ> it is not specific
<nils_> CyberFingers, that sounds a bit more complicated ;) I don't know about Citrix, at home my IPv6 works via DHCP, for my servers they use fe80::1 which works automagically on some networks.
<CoolerZ> as evidenced by the multitude of people having the same problems
<lotuspsychje> CoolerZ: did you find another bug relevant to your issue, then please paste the bug # here, and affect yourself to the bug
<qwebirc39531> hi
<qwebirc39531> anyone here?
<cfhowlett> only 1500 or so
<interlink> qwebirc39531 yes
<cfhowlett> It's a support channel.  you ask a support question, you get a support answer
<monojamoon|> trying to update my Ethernet drivers. How do I check which version of e1000e is already installed?
<monojamoon|> lspci -nnk | grep net -A2 gives this output: https://pastebin.com/9ghx7ee8
<lotuspsychje> monojamoon|: ubuntu chooses the best driver for your hardware normally
<monojamoon|> ok
<lotuspsychje> monojamoon|: do you encounter issues with your network?
<monojamoon|> actually I was having trouble connecting to my college LAN. asked the operator about it and he instructed me to update LAN drivers.
<monojamoon|> I am currently running Ubuntu 19.04
<lotuspsychje> monojamoon|: can you elaborate on connecting trouble?
<monojamoon|> My university network uses 802.1x security and PEAP as authentication.
<monojamoon|> LAN connection is always successful
<monojamoon|> however after the connection is completed, I get a chrome pop-up to authenticate
<monojamoon|> that popup fails to load and times out
<monojamoon|> this doesn't happen on my personal laptop... the authentication page loads in a flash
<lotuspsychje> monojamoon|: wifi and ethernet are 2 different things
<lotuspsychje> monojamoon|: does your lan work or not?
<monojamoon|> it does
<lotuspsychje> case solved?
<monojamoon|> :)
<monojamoon|> seems like it
<monojamoon|> but is there any way to actually check which version of the driver is installed, that was the original question
<lotuspsychje> monojamoon|: i check mostly with sudo lshw -C network
<lotuspsychje> driver=...
<monojamoon|> wow ... thanks :)
<monojamoon|> driverversion=3.2.6-k
<mia> Hey channeşl - I'm currently using ubuntu 18.04 - but I'd like to try the newest gnome so I believe I have to switch to rooling release?
<mia> I wanted to know: how often does it break?
<lotuspsychje> !mix | mia
<ubottu> mia: it is usually a very bad idea to mix packages from different releases (or Linux distributions), and it is completely unsupported
<mia> is it a good release to pick for a daily driver workstation?
<mia> lotuspsychje, I'm not going to mix things
<mia> I'll directly update to 19.10
<tachikomas> mia: Rolling release dont break more than normal ones.
<lotuspsychje> mia: 19.10 is still in development now
<mia> tachikomas, hm, so is it safe to be on?
<tachikomas> i use one as my daily driver. I had no problem what so ever, but i also know how to fix things so...
<blackflow> mia: no, it's still under development.
<baako> hi guys, is they anyway to set ubuntu to auto start a program at 10:00AM monday - friday?
<ayekat> there is systemd timers, but not sure if there is something ubuntu-specific
<ayekat> baako: ^
<baako> cheers ayekat
<EriC^^> baako: there's also cronjobs
<DevAntoine> Hi
<DevAntoine> I've got the following mount line:
<DevAntoine>  /home/vagrant/dartagnan/node_modules/renderer /vagrant/dartagnan-renderer/node_modules/ none x-systemd.requires=/vagrant,defaults,bind 0 0
<DevAntoine> See the "x-systemd.requires=/vagrant"?
<DevAntoine> The mount is supposed to happened after /vagrant is being mounted, because it's a NFS shared folder.
<DevAntoine> But it doesn't work.
<DevAntoine> The system is unable to boot because of this mount.
<DevAntoine> If I comment this mount, let the VM boot and then do "mount -a" the mount does work.
<DevAntoine> Is there a way to wait for the NFS to be mounted before doing my other mount?
<Cheez> in systemd you can make one depend on the other
<DevAntoine> Cheez: I thought that's what I did with "x-systemd.requires=/vagrant"
<blackflow> DevAntoine: yes but you shouldn't use fstab. Fstab is used for generators that produce .mount units. unfortunately, network comes after fs iirc, which breaks your boot as network is required for that NFS which is required to boot which is required for network annnnnnd a loop.
<DevAntoine> blackflow: Ah, I see...
<DevAntoine> Where those mount units are supposed to be?
<DevAntoine> Because I see nothing in /etc/systemd/system
<blackflow> DevAntoine: the auto-generated ones (from fstab) are in /run/systemd/
<blackflow> you put yours in /etc/systemd/system/ of course
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<DevAntoine> blackflow: find /run/systemd -name "*.mount"
<DevAntoine> returns nothing
<pax_rhos> hello, who's responsible for launchpad repos?
<pax_rhos> Err:6 http://ppa.launchpad.net/oibaf/graphics-drivers/ubuntu bionic InRelease  >  The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 957D2708A03A4626
<pax_rhos> hmm, looks like they just updated the pubkey: http://ppa.launchpad.net/oibaf/graphics-drivers/ubuntu/dists/bionic/Release.gpg is dated 16.06.2019
<TJ-> pax_rhos: you; you haven't added that key to apt-key's trusted database
<ChrisL71> Hi, X is freezing shortly after logging in, Ubuntu 18.04 on a VirtualBox VM
<ChrisL71> I can still move the cursor but is otherwise unresponsive, and Ctrl+Alt+F? does not do anything
<TJ-> pax_rhos:that key was created in 2009
<pax_rhos> TJ-: http://ppa.launchpad.net/oibaf/graphics-drivers/ubuntu/dists/bionic/ Release.gpg2019-06-16 19:37299
<TJ-> ChrisL71: that *may* be to do with a VirtualBox issue; I've noticed several similar reports recently from other users
<TJ-> pax_rhos: so?
<pax_rhos> 2019 != 2009
<TJ-> pax_rhos: that is just the detached signatire of the Release file
<lotuspsychje> pax_rhos: maybe you can share your actual issue?
<TJ-> pax_rhos: as I said, your apt-key trusted db is missing the key
<pax_rhos> what file should I add to apt-key then?
<TJ-> pax_rhos: did you add this repository manually, or use add-apt-repository tool?
<pax_rhos> I don't remember now
<ChrisL71> TJ-: I had the same or similar issue on VMWare, might be unrelated
<TJ-> pax_rhos:the PPA web page usually shows the "technical" info on commands needed to add the PPA
<ChrisL71> Could someone remind me how to mask modules in the kernel init line? I can't seem to search for this
<TJ-> ChrisL71: I've seen issues with both recently; and from what I recall its to do with guest additions needing to be updated. BUT ... read the X server log files and others for clues
<immy1101> hi
<coz_> hey
<jeremy31> ChrisL71: modprobe.blacklist=
<ChrisL71> Thanks
<pax_rhos> `sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:oibaf/graphics-drivers && sudo add-apt-repository ppa:oibaf/graphics-drivers` solved the issue, thanks
<immy1101> i have a wifi connection and vpn setup on ubuntu 18.04. i've used nm-connection-editor and set the vpn to automatically connect when using the wireless connection. the wireless connection is set to automatically connect, but when it does automatically connect, it tries to connect several times, but is unable to. the error message in the logs looks like this:
<pax_rhos> TJ-: is there a centos-like `needs-restarting -r` that would tell me if I need to reboot after an upgrade?
<immy1101> <error>... failed to request vpn secrets #3: No agents were available for this request
<immy1101> if i click on the wl conn in wifi settings, it connects with the vpn within five seconds
<TJ-> pax_rhos: yes there's an automatic trigger that reports on both console and GUI if restart is needed
<TJ-> pax_rhos: there's a file dropped into /run/ somewhere but cannot recall its name, it includes a list of the packages that requested the restart
<pax_rhos> TJ-: I might miss the trigger, as I mostly use CLI and there's sometimes tons of text, I'm guilty of not always reading it entirely, so I was hoping there'd be a similar command.
<TJ-> pax_rhos: ahh no, its /var/run/reboot-required.pkgs
<pax_rhos> TJ-: thanks!
<TJ-> pax_rhos: I think there's also a touched-ed file /var/run/reboot-required as a flag
<ChrisL71> Can anyone tell me how to force Ctrl+Alt+F? to work even if XOrg freezes?
<cfhowlett> !ping
<lotuspsychje> :p
<cfhowlett> I keep getting tossed.
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: did you ask the freenode guys? some other crew also had connect issues yesterday
<cfhowlett> ah, so it's not just me.
<lotuspsychje> no, seen other reports and netsplit sundays
<coz_> cfhowlett, I kept getting kicked with xchat, swithed to hexchat
<cfhowlett> coz_, you shouldn't even have xchat as it has been LONG abandoned but I hear you.  https://hexchat.github.io/news/announcement.html
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: it has been picked up again, but still hexchat is advisable
<lotuspsychje> !xchat
<ubottu> xchat and xchat-gnome are old IRC clients which are not actively maintained outside of Ubuntu/Debian. Some versions of Ubuntu do not include them. Users of 14.04 onwards should strongly consider using hexchat instead, which has good upstream support and is widely recommended by the IRC community over xchat and xchat-gnome.
<coz_> ^^^
<e> cfhowlett: if you got a message about vpn abuse probably you share a range with someone who ran a vpn exit. we don't have a perfect way of dealing with that
<lotuspsychje> e: got more info about that range?
<lotuspsychje> we have some more crew connecting over vpn
<cfhowlett> e Yeah the message referenced running a host and abusing VPN.  Neither of which apply to me so I assume it was a freenode level issue.  seems to have resovled itself as I am now allowed to enter again
<furycd001> HI. Yesterday I installed virtualbox via synaptic & now I see this >> http://i.imgur.com/158lMyv.png << for all folder permissions. Is this normal ??
<ChrisL71> Okay I have got XLATE mode enabled on my freezing Xorg setup (VirtualBox VM), what can I do to troubleshoot now I have a terminal available?
<Fuchs> furycd001: did you by accident change your users main group or so?
<Fuchs> groups   (as a command) should show that
<furycd001> No I just installed virtualbox & a windows 7 virtual machine.
<furycd001> groups shows >> vboxusers adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<furycd001> what should my users main group be & can I change my user back to it ??
<afidegnum> is there a way to turn apparmor to complain mode by default which i will manually configure individual profiles into enforce mode?
<tachikomas> furycd001: your linux user ?
<furycd001> Yes I have one user which is "furycd001" I want to undo or revert back to whatever the default group for my user should be.
<tachikomas> should be something like this 24(cdrom),25(floppy),27(sudo),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),108(netdev),111(bluetooth)
<tachikomas> also adding groups=1000(furrycd001)
<tachikomas> be advised that sudo group is here if you use sudo.
<furycd001> Groups for my user is currently showing as >> vboxusers adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<furycd001> Haven't dealt with this before until now....
<tachikomas> mhh
<tachikomas> did you change the groups ?
<furycd001> No I just installed virtualbox with a windows 7 virtual machine yesterday. Now this is what I see for permissions of all folders in my home directory http://i.imgur.com/158lMyv.png
<tachikomas> mhh
<tachikomas> doesnt seems that bad ?
<tachikomas> your home directory you should have furycd001 as a owner.
<tachikomas> after the group itself you can have yourself (as a group) that is default
<furycd001> I just came here because I wasn't sure if this was a problem or not. I never really touch groups or anything like that.
<tachikomas> or something else
<tachikomas> doesnt look like it
<ChrisL71> Okay, it seems that input is what is broken on virtualbox, it is not responding to mouse or keyboard input but actually is still running
<tachikomas> if you open a terminal and enter ID
<tachikomas> id
<tachikomas> what do you have listed as group ?
<ChrisL71> I opened firefox with DISPLAY on a tty
<tachikomas> ChrisL71: what version ?
<furycd001> id >> uid=1000(furycd001) gid=128(vboxusers) groups=128(vboxusers),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),113(lpadmin),127(sambashare)
<ChrisL71> Of what? Ubuntu 18.04 updated, VirtualBox 6.0.8
<tachikomas> so furycd001 you are member of vboxusers group
<tachikomas> so no problem :)
<furycd001> Thank you for clarifying :)
<afidegnum> any insight ?
<tachikomas> afidegnum: of ?
<afidegnum> is there a way to turn apparmor to complain mode by default which i will manually configure individual profiles into enforce mode?
<tachikomas> ChrisL71: Seen some incompatibility trough Virtualbox with 6.0.8, i am using 6.0.4 r1 at work for this reason
<ChrisL71> Okay, I will try that! Thanks a lot
<tachikomas> afidegnum: When ? at a reboot ?
<afidegnum> welll having apparmor set by default in complain mode instead of enforce mode
<tachikomas> sudo aa-complain <yourbin> ?
<tachikomas> sudo aa-complain <yourbin>
<tachikomas> something like this
<blackflow> DevAntoine: there have to be .mount files there, under /run/systemd/generator/
<afidegnum> tachikomas: which bin is that?
<afidegnum> 4
<tachikomas> the binary you want to put in complain mode
<tachikomas> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<afidegnum> tachikomas: then how do i recursively activate all profiles into complain mode?
<tachikomas> Not sure how to do it, but i would aa-complain /usr/bin/* or something like this
<tachikomas> not sure its a really good idea
<ChrisL71> tachikomas: Are you sure it was 6.0.4? I am seeing the same input problem here (exact version I am using is 6.0.4 r128413)
<tachikomas> ChrisL71: running the exact same version
<tachikomas> For around 3 month, 10 h a day :)
<ChrisL71> Did you change the graphics controller to VBoxVGA?
<tachikomas> No i use vmsvga
<tachikomas> had trouble with vboxvga
<ChrisL71> Okay, something else to try I guess
<ChrisL71> 3D accel option?
<tachikomas> none
<blackflow> afidegnum: _all_ profiles?   `aa-complain`
<tachikomas> 128Mo of memory in the video
<ChrisL71> Hmmm I'm starting to think I shall have to connect over SSH+X for now, what a pain
<fling> Where can I find shiftfs patch for 4.19?
<afidegnum> blackflow: yes
<aneon> is there anyway to off apache2-stuff that gets triggered while installing certain packages, I have it masked & I am using nginx. Some packages need apache2 running before completing the install
<aneon> this autostart thing is annoying
<aneon> someone far off "decides" how users should use the system
<aneon> wtf
<blackflow> aneon: which packages are those?
<stressedoutcat> I believe there is a way to disable the automatic restart thing by setting some dpkg/apt policy, but it's hard to find any results on the web where they don't just suggest doing stupid things
<aneon> nbox
<Jan-> hihi
<Jan-> why would apt say "E: Unable to locate package arm-none-eabi-gcc"
<aneon> I enabled apache2, changed ports for the install to complete
<stressedoutcat> Jan-: because it can't find that package in any package repository it knows about
<janco> Jan-:  sudo apt-get install gcc-arm-linux-gnueabi     gcc-arm-linux-gnueabihf   gcc-arm-none-eabi
<aneon> stressedoutcat: I will explore apt policy
<Jan-> I'm trying to solve the problem where I type "make -C opendps" and it says, among other things, "make: arm-none-eabi-gcc: Command not found"
<stressedoutcat> aneon: I've been searching for a couple of minutes now, but I couldn't find anything remotely useful on that matter :-/
<Jan-> so I guess I need to give it arm-none-eabi-gcc
<Jan-> somehow
<stressedoutcat> aneon: good luck
<aneon> right
<mia> Hello channel - how can I theme the lock screen?
<DevAntoine> blackflow: I don't have any /run/systemd/generator directory
<mia> I can change the gdm3 css file but only the loogin screen gets affected by this
<mia> not the lock screen
<mia> I'm trying to find a solution to this since yesterday :(
<stressedoutcat> Jan-: the command or executable file may be named like that, but that doesn't mean the package has the same name
<tomreyn> Jan-: apt search gcc-arm
<stressedoutcat> Jan-: you can use `apt-file search {file}` to search for packages that provide that files
<Jan-> is there not some way I can just download the files from whoever created them and... unpack an archive, like you would on windows
 * Jan- is a windows person
<stressedoutcat> Jan-: you can, but that's super inconvenient, and pretty hacky
<Jan-> I've been trying to solve this for more than a working day's worth of time.
<Jan-> Define convenience.
<stressedoutcat> Jan-: with a package manager, if you know you need tool XY, you tell the package manager to install tool XY, and voilà, it's installed - no need to search the web, download stuff from questionable sites, etc.
<Jan-> janco's command exited with "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<Jan-> stressedoutcat: in my experience it's basically like it is here. You type apt-get install whatever and it just spits out a bunch of error messages and fails.
<Jan-> I don't think I've ever had apt work, not once, not ever.
<rory> Jan-: can you share the full error message on a pastebin
<TJ-> aneon: Not sure if this is still honoured by systemd, but in the Debian init invoke/update.rc.d there's a policy-rc.d trick you can do to prevent dpkg restarting services: "echo exit 101 > /usr/sbin/policy-rc.d; chmod +x /usr/sbin/policy-rc.d"
<Jan-> https://pastebin.com/NDFfw8RQ
<stressedoutcat> TJ-: except that files under /usr are managed by the package manager, and will be overwritten the next time the corresponding package gest updated
<rory> Jan-: btw "X" command not found doesn't necessarily mean there will be a package called "X" that matches it.
<TJ-> stressedoutcat: I'm not referring to that
<Jan-> rory: I know.
<tomreyn> Jan-: if you're just learning how to build software on linux, maybe you should not start with cross compiling but build some native software first of all.
<Jan-> But I don't have any other information.
<stressedoutcat> Jan-: "(No space left on device)"
<aneon> TJ-:  I will have a look
<rory> Jan-: the error is failed to write (No space left on device)
<Jan-> tomreyn: the only reason I'm doing this is so I can compile some software for a little electronic widget
<janco> ~ Jan didn't tell he was on a live USB ~
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Jan-> I have no interest whatsoever in learning how to compile code under linux because it's a massive pain in the backside.
<janco> ~ which is apprently way to small to install all the packages ~
<Jan-> I was told this would be easy.
<TJ-> aneon: stressedoutcat if you want to move files to another location that the package-manager respects, use "dpkg-divert"
<Jan-> is there any way to fix this
<janco> yes, use a larger usb drive
<Jan-> this thing is starting from an 8 gb usb stick which has heaps of space left
<janco> apprently you didn't format it like that
<janco> why not use a virtual machine on your windows?
<rory> The live environment comes with a graphical disk usage analyser
<Jan-> janco because I need it to have access to usb ports to run the stm32 programmer.
<janco> Jan-: I did that before, you simply have usb passthrough
<janco> and that works
<rory> you might be able to free up some space by uninstalling packages you don't need like the office suite etc
<janco> (I did it the other way arround tho, host linux and guest windows for the atmel programmer)
<Jan-> I know in theory it should but this is linux and a lot of stuff doesn't work according to the theory
<stressedoutcat> TJ-: OK, I guess that solves the issues caused by manually meddling around in /usr... I still don't find that very clean, though
<rory> and delete packages in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Jan-> it seemed like a better idea to avoid the risk
<Jan-> take some entropy out of this etc
<TJ-> Jan-: are you using the Live environment (Try Ubuntu) ?
<yogg> Hi
<Jan-> TJ this is booting from a usb key yes, but I was told it would work.
<TJ-> stressedoutcat: dpkg-divert is *the* way to do it, it's why Debian added that tool
<Jan-> actually I was told that I'd just have to type a few "make" commands
<rory> you can do stuff in a live environment you just need to be careful with space and maybe manually delete some unused files
<tomreyn> Jan-: it can most likely work. is it a good idea? i wouldn't say so.
<Jan-> but it's been a bit more complicated than that
<rory> cross-compiling software is inherently pretty fiddly
<TJ-> Jan-: if it is the Live (Try Ubuntu) environment, the OS is runinng from a file-system in RAM, it cannot/does not write to the device it booted from (which is read-only)
<Jan-> I know it is.
<rory> what are you doing overall?
<Jan-> But all the linux people said it would be easy.
<rory> it could be, if all the commands just work first time
<Jan-> Yeah but do they eber?
<yogg> Is it possible to pass all environment variables through "start-stop-daemon"? Currently I get only some default env vars.
<stressedoutcat> Jan-: those "linux people" probably didn't anticipate you trying to pull up a full-blown development environment in a limited-space live environment
<rory> as soon as your environment deviates from the person writing the blog post or whatever, you will run into issues
<TJ-> Jan-: therefore the amount of RAM the system has will control how large the in-RAM file-system can grow, it is usally limited to 1/2 the RAM size
<rory> and the nature of the issues is not something a newbie can necessarily fix by themselves
<Jan-> yeah rory I know
<Jan-> but linux people somehow never make that clear
<Jan-> it's always "linux is great, everything is perfect"
<rory> we're "linux people"
<Jan-> then it really isn't
<TJ-> Jan-: what is your usual OS?
<Jan-> windows
<Jan-> where things tend to work as advertised
<rory> I understand you're frustrated but we're not a blok or a customer support helpine. Saying stuff like this isn't going to make people try to "prove" linux is better by helping you
<TJ-> Jan-:how about installing Ubuntu into a virtual machine using something like VirtualBox hypervisor?
<rory> it's just going to annoy people
<Jan-> anyway what I'm trying to do here is compile a piece of software called opendps
<stressedoutcat> different OSes work differently - when starting to use a new (and fundamentally different) OS, it helps to stop assuming things based on what you've learned before
<Jan-> it's a replacement firmware for a DPS5005 power supply.
<pragmaticenigma> Jan-: Just as in Windows, things work when you use the pre-built packages, and software installers. when you attempt to build things yourself, that is not something anyone would expect a new person to any operating system to understand out of the gate.
<Jan-> The power supply has a little stm32 processor on it which runs an arm cortex core
<rory> Flippant answer: go do it on Windows then :)
<Jan-> I tried twice to do it on windows under mingw and cygwin
<Jan-> anyway the point is the instructions given were just to download it from git, and type make -C foobar three times
<Jan-> obvious that doesn't just work because this is linux but that was the instruction I was given so that is what I did.
<pragmaticenigma> Jan-: Is your power supply suffering from any particular issue that you feel it necessary to update its firmware?
<Jan-> pragmaticenigma: it's a long story but ultimately yes.
<Jan-> so anyway here I am
<Jan-> I have typed the git command, that worked ok
<Jan-> I have typed "make -C libopencm3" and I think it worked out okay but I can't really tell
<Jan-> Now I'm stuck here: https://pastebin.com/sFmY21jj
<stressedoutcat> Jan-: have you got a link to the instructions, so we can follow what you're doing?
<pragmaticenigma> If you need a one off build environment, then what I would recommend is install VirtualBox in Windows, Install Ubuntu to that instance, and all the requisite dependencies for the firmware build. Make your build there. Once you have a build, you might be able to use a live Linux instance to install it. though I'm not 100% certain on that
<mia> Hello channel - how can I theme the lock screen?
<mia> I can change the gdm3 css file but only the loogin screen gets affected by this
<mia> not the lock screen
<mia> I'm trying to find a solution to this since yesterday :(
<Jan-> https://johan.kanflo.com/upgrading-your-dps5005/
<TJ-> Jan-: if the earlier package-installation issues were not solved (they failed due to out-of-disk-space) then key files will be missing
<Jan-> basically "git clone --recursive https://github.com/kanflo/opendps.git"
<Jan-> then "cd opendps"
<Jan-> then "make -C" on libopencm3, opendps and dpsboot
<pragmaticenigma> mia: You need to provide more details so volunteers here can help you. What Ubuntu version are you using?
<TJ-> Jan-: we're not support for opendps; we're here (all as Volunteers) to help with Ubuntu issues. We've pointed out the issue is out-od-disk-space from your earlier pastebin
<Jan-> would it help if I could find out exactly what version of linux the guy developed this under
<Jan-> beause right now it's just problem after problem
<stressedoutcat> well, those instructions do start with "you should install OpenOCD and an ARM GCC toolchain", so it's not like they start with `git clone` right away
<Reign_> hi guys, am a bit lost, what's wrong with this ssh through proxy here: https://pastebin.com/Mh5G2CuC ?
<Jan-> is this in any sense solvable
<Jan-> or do I just give this one up to the gods of linux and mark it for linux converts only :)
<stressedoutcat> Jan-: the compiler complains because it can't find the header files - normally, it's solved by installing the required -dev packages, but since this is about cross-compiling, it's not sure *which* -dev files exactly
<Jan-> this is my normal linux experience, it's always something to do with header files
<Jan-> serious question: does any of this EVER just work?
<pragmaticenigma> Jan-: Not with this channel... as TJ- mentioned, we support Ubuntu operating system here. The volunteers already identified your issue. Anything that you have discussed beyond that is offtopic for this channel. To get the answer you seek you will have to reach out to the author of the software/code that you are attempting to work with or find a community that is working on the project
<Jan-> I mean if I load a project into visual studio there's sometimes some futzing and fixing and stuff to do, but linux just seems to be an endless nightmare of glitches.
<stressedoutcat> Jan-: again, you are assuming a lot of things, and you've jumped right into a topic (cross-compiling) that is rather advanced even for seasoned linux users without the necessary basic knowledge
<Jan-> but lots of people said it would be easy
<Jan-> they knew what I was attempting
<Jan-> it was repeatedly implied that all I would have to do was type those commands and go
<stressedoutcat> then those people were not honest, or they assumed you had a certain knowledge level
<pragmaticenigma> stressedoutcat, Jan- ... your conversation has moved into offtopic territory. Please feel free to continue in #ubuntu-offtopic or in private messages.
<stressedoutcat> meh, I'm stopping here
<Jan-> It'd be nice if we could get the linux community in general to be a bit more honest about how much technical knowledge linux really demands.
<Jan-> It's not intended to be a user-facing operating system and it should not be promoted as such.
<stressedoutcat> Jan-: has nothing to do with linux or #ubuntu - cross-compiling is non-trivial no matter what OS
<retrhelo> hi guys, i'm a beginner in linux, and i wonder if there are any software recommended for 8051 development as i am going to learn it next term
<pragmaticenigma> Jan-: Again, this isn't the place. Please head over to #ubuntu-offtopic
<retrhelo> join ubuntu-offtopic
<Jan-> I guess I'll just file this in my bulging folder marked "linux and linux people are utterly horrible"
<TJ-> wow, I'd hate to work with that person, blaming everyone but themselves!
<DevAntoine> TJ-: yeah, I'd hate it too!
<stressedoutcat> "you are all horrible! I hate you all!" - *slams door*
<DevAntoine> Any reason I don't have the following directory? /run/systemd/generator
<stressedoutcat> DevAntoine: what version of ubuntu?
<DevAntoine> OH GOSH
<DevAntoine> I hate this vagrant thing
<DevAntoine> I thought I was on Bionic but I'm on Trusty.
<DevAntoine> Yeah, ok.
<DevAntoine> Thanks stressedoutcat
<stressedoutcat> trusty... that's
 * stressedoutcat checks
<stressedoutcat> ... old
<DevAntoine> Yeah, current production runs under Trusty 😎
<DevAntoine> But I do have /etc/systemd
<DevAntoine> I thought there was no systemd back on trusty
<stressedoutcat> possible that there already was, but it wasn't used yet
<stressedoutcat> so some packages would install systemd unit files just in case someone wanted to test it... at least I would assume
<TJ-> DevAntoine: because no generators rna?
<TJ-> DevAntoine: in case it's useful to you; I've written two systemd generators this morning already so have intimate knowledge :)
<DevAntoine> TJ-: Thanks, I'm rebuilding the box and have a look at the mounting units.
<TJ-> DevAntoine: I'm actually writing a generator to handle automounts :)
<tomreyn> DevAntoine: just to spell it out since you weren't explicitly told and didn't mention you're aware: Ubuntu Trusty Tahr (14.04) is end of life (and normally we only support non-EOL releases here)
<DevAntoine> tomreyn: yes, I'm well aware of that, but thanks for the reminder ;)
<VinnieVal> Good morning guys
<VinnieVal> i'm new to Ubuntu and I'm having troubles installing Midori
<VinnieVal> is there somebody that can help me ?
<tomreyn> VinnieVal: how are you trying to install it? on which ubuntu version?
<VinnieVal> when i do sudo apt-add-repository ppa:midori/ppa, it says user or team isnt found
<VinnieVal> i'm doing it on Lubuntu
<tomreyn> this suggests the PPA you're trying to use no longer exists
<tomreyn> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<tomreyn> see the search
<VinnieVal> ill have a look upon it :) thanks
<tomreyn> there's also a snap https://snapcraft.io/midori - but i cannot comment on whether or not it can be trusted.
<tomreyn> (the same goes for any PPAs, of course)
<tomreyn> VinnieVal: please note that midori was removed from debian (and later ubuntu) for a reason: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=864951
<ubottu> Debian bug 864951 in ftp.debian.org "RM: midori -- RoQA/RoM; FTBFS, unmaintained and unsupportable" [Normal,Open]
<mia> pragmaticenigma, ubuntu 18.10
<mia> Sorry 18.04
<Grush> Hi Channel. Is there a way to fully replace macOs on a macbook pro 2018  to ubuntu?
<pragmaticenigma> !mac | Grush
<ubottu> Grush: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<tomreyn> VinnieVal: another amendment to the above: midori has been reintroduced in the (community maintained) universe repositories since ubuntu 19.04 since development has regained activity since and the list of (previously outdated / no longer satisfiable)) dependencies were improved upon.
<pragmaticenigma> mia: Presently it is not possible to anything more than change the background of the lock screen. I personally wouldn't recommend changing the lock screen as doing so may cause issues with being able to log into your machine, as well as unintentionally hiding features you may need later. Also, support here will be more difficult as the volunteers here assume you are using the default login screen and will attempt to provide help
<pragmaticenigma> for that scenario.
<Furai> I've run into a weird issue. For some reason ubuntu detects 3 displays when only 2 are connected. (Laptop + TV) Why would it think that there are 3?
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<Fuchs> !peng
<DevAntoine> Ok, I totally broke my VM with my mounting points and x-systemd.requires :|
<DevAntoine> I can only boot in maintenance mode but the FS is readonly so I don't see the point.
<DevAntoine> Here is my fstab: https://gist.github.com/devantoine/2e26373ec7b695c2f23d77f57c013ba7
<tomreyn> Furai: "xrandr" (run on a terminal) may have more details.
<blackflow> DevAntoine: you can remount the fs as rw
<DevAntoine> blackflow: right, I always forgot about this
<DevAntoine> What is weird is that I don't see any error at boot time but I always get the maintenance mode prompt :/
<blackflow> DevAntoine: btw I do have to ask, what exactly are you doing there? I think you mentioned /vagrant is a NFS export? those are not handled by fstab
<DevAntoine> blackflow: yes, /vagrant is a NFS export, I don't know where it's handled, it's vagrant doing it. What I want is to do bind mount. For instance my source is /home/vagrant/dartagnan/node_modules/compiler and the destination would be /vagrant/dartagnan-compiler/node_modules
<DevAntoine> So for that I have to wait that /vagrant is available.
<blackflow> ah so nfs imports then? remote mounts?
<blackflow> at any rate, like I said, you shouldn't handle those with fstab, but write proper .mount units. fstab will block on boot if any mountpoint can't be performed, and there's no "nofail" option
<DevAntoine> blackflow: I was pretty sure it worked at some point :/
<blackflow> not sure how. fstab blocks on boot, unless there's "nofail", but you have a condition there. what you need is happening after network.online target, which is way after fstab has been consulted.
<Furai> tomreyn, ok, thanks.
<TJ-> DevAntoine: you've no "/vagrant/" mountpoint they depend on that I can see, and I'm assuming all those will become *requires* of local-fs.target
<blackflow> DevAntoine: so ideally you'd have .mount units that can have proper Before and After conditions, so it can wait until network is online, NFS remotes are mounted, and bind mounts then performed.
<TJ-> DevAntoine: so therefore start-up will stall since local-fs.target is not reached
<blackflow> yeah. fstab is really just for local filesystems on boot, or noauto ones that you can mount manually by specifying only the source or dest dirs
<TJ-> DevAntoine: it actually looks like what you need is "x-systemd.automount" not "x-systemd.requires"
<blackflow> DevAntoine: try adding x-systemd.after=network-online.target to the options too
<TJ-> DevAntoine: in that way, the mounts won't be created until *something* tries to access them, which presumably will be after the NFS /vagrant/ mount is present
<blackflow> that should work too I suppose.
<TJ-> DevAntoine: also, you've used "x-systemd.requires=" incorrectly - it's not for specifying a path, it is to name another unit
<TJ-> DevAntoine: maybe you meant to use "x-systemd.requires-mounts-for="
<blackflow> good catch
<DevAntoine> Wow, thanks guys.
<DevAntoine> I had no idea what I did there :D
<DevAntoine> I just read a blog post and thought it was ok.
<DevAntoine> iirc the blog post was supposed to solved the same issue I have.
<DevAntoine> TJ-, blackflow: I tried the following:
<DevAntoine>  /home/vagrant/dartagnan/node_modules/compiler /vagrant/dartagnan-compiler/node_modules/ none x-systemd.automount,x-systemd.requires-mount-for=/vagrant,defaults,bind 0 0
<DevAntoine> But it doesn't work
<DevAntoine> SO I guess I'll have to create my own mounting unit :/
<DevAntoine> blackflow: is it you who said having mount units examples?
<TJ-> DevAntoine: as I said, that is going to stall the start-up until /vagrant is mounted
<TJ-> DevAntoine: I'd suggest using the automount option only, since one presumes nothing will try to access those mounts until /vagrant/ has been mounted
<DevAntoine> TJ-: I'm not sure to understand how it works. automount just means mounting automatically the mount point at startup right?
<DevAntoine> TJ-: I'm sorry to bother you I'm kinda lost.
<DevAntoine> Oh right
<DevAntoine> I read again what you said.
<DevAntoine> automount means it'll be mounted at first access.
<TJ-> DevAntoine: correct
<TJ-> DevAntoine: which should be after the mountpoint has been mounted at /vagrant/
<DevAntoine> well, no success either
<DevAntoine>  /home/vagrant/dartagnan/node_modules/compiler /vagrant/dartagnan-compiler/node_modules/ none x-systemd.automount,defaults,bind 0 0
<DevAntoine> system doesn't boot
<TJ-> DevAntoine: but what error do you get? it may be unrelated to these entries
<DevAntoine> TJ-: I don't know I see no error at boot time :/
<TJ-> DevAntoine: examine the log files
<DevAntoine> TJ-: journalctl -xe?
<TJ-> DevAntoine: yes, or similar
<DevAntoine> TJ-: I don't see any error :/
<aneon> where lxd writes data?
<aneon> is it /var/lib/lxd or some other place?
<popey_> tomreyn: fyi, the midori snap is maintained by the author of midori
<DevAntoine> Gosh, I was able to see the error at boot time but cannot find it in /var/log/syslog neither in journalctl...
<DevAntoine> TJ-: https://imgur.com/a/pMC69fq
<DevAntoine> "dependency failed for local file system
<tomreyn> popey_: thanks. i noticed the name shown on https://snapcraft.io/midori is the same as the one on https://github.com/midori-browser/core - it's just that this is insufficient for me to make a statement on whether they are identical, or either should be trusted.
<DevAntoine> So it seems that automount does check the directory even though it's not mounting it right now.
<isomari> how can I make startx boot to plasma instead of gnome.
<pragmaticenigma> isomari: When you are on the login screen, there is a drop down to select the desired Desktop Environment
<pragmaticenigma> isomari: When you are on the login screen, there is a drop down to select the desired Desktop Environment
<isomari> pragmaticenigma: I know that. I could login for a while but I'm ok now. Thanks. I wanted to know from the cli how to use startx to reach plasma.
<pragmaticenigma> isomari: You can't
<sparr> lotuspsychje: I did not run 18.04 long enough to discover if this problem existed
<lotuspsychje> sparr: what was your original question again?
<sparr> I'm having trouble with X dying when I resume from suspend with my laptop (Dell XPS 9570) not plugged in. I'm using the Ubuntu 418.56 driver/etc packages. The most damning error is in Xorg.0.log "(EE) modeset(G0): failed to set mode: No space left on device". More logs and details here https://gist.github.com/sparr/bf17c4ab3ba95f8338076918e96a0943
<sparr> I haven't tried TJ's acpi adjustments yet
<lotuspsychje> sparr: tested another nvidia driver yet?
<sparr> I have not. Would you recommend a downgrade or upgrade first?
<sparr> I wish there were more results on google for that error message :/
<lotuspsychje> sparr: well drivers arent really up or downgrade, just switching
<lotuspsychje> sparr: wich graphics card chipset do you have please?
<TJ-> DevAntoine: just got back -  .automount units do not check mountpoint existing - in fact if it doesn't exist they create it at mount time
<lotuspsychje> sparr: sudo lshw -C video, to check
<DevAntoine> TJ-: well, the error is weird then.
<sparr> I have an i915 and nvidia 1050 Ti
<DevAntoine> Anyway I found a way to make it work
<DevAntoine> TJ-: I removed all the systemd options in the fstab and just added "_netdev"
<lotuspsychje> sparr: check: ubuntu-drivers list to see wich other versions are available for you
<DevAntoine> my understanding is that "_netdev" will make the mount point wait until the network is up
<TJ-> DevAntoine: it suggests the associated .mount job had a problem, but without seeing the entire config it's hard to know
<TJ-> DevAntoine: that is the general idea :)
<DevAntoine> TJ-: so now I've got lines like this:
<DevAntoine>  /home/vagrant/dartagnan/node_modules/compiler /vagrant/dartagnan-compiler/node_modules/ none _netdev,defaults,bind 0 0
<cutecycle> hello; I have as root executed `passwd -d user`, but shelling in as that user and `sudo`ing still requests a password, and the password isn't `""`
<sparr> TJ-: in your acpi script you run config again before update-grub; do you expect different output there?
<sparr> also for me on Ubuntu 19.04 the results of update-grub with your script's changes are like this, which look wrong/weird: BOOT_IMAGE=UUID=2ec53129-178d-4ce3-afdd-bafc39ac6fd1 ro  acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2017.2" quiet splash acpi_rev_override=1 acpi_osi=Linux scsi_mod.use_blk_mq=1 nouveau.modeset=0 nouveau.runpm=0 mem_sleep_default=deep
<sparr> I don't know where the `acpi_osi=Linux` is coming from. I've looked in /etc/grub.d and /etc/default/grub
<TJ-> sparr: hmmm, in the script, or in the instructions on the web page?
<TJ-> sparr: erk, you get that on 19.04? Is that Ubuntu desktop, or another flavour?
<TJ-> sparr: "grep -rn apci_osi /etc/default/grub.d/"
<sparr> I followed the instructions on the webpage assuming it was the same as the script, as it says it would be
<sparr> ubuntu desktop. can follow up further later, sorry am distracted right now
<sparr> no results for that grep
<TJ-> sparr: the web page does an additional call to config() so as to display what it is about to do
<Vuks> Hello. I'm trying to set up SANE with a HP AIO machine on my RPI running Debian Stretch, to provide scanner utility to Windows 10 machines on the local network. CUPS works fine for printing. The `saned` user is in group `lp`, and the machine is listed after `scanimage -L`. Yet when I try to access it via SaneTwain on Windows, PCUSER is granted access by `saned` but logs show `saned[2080]: io/hpmud/musb.c 2101: Invalid usb_open: Permission
<Vuks> Does anyone know what could cause this?
<TJ-> Vuks: this is support for Ubuntu
<Vuks> Oh, sorry. I was assuming it's some weird permission thing here
<lordcirth> Vuks, /join ##debian
<Joah> has anyone used a Sound Blaster X-Fi SB0770 sound card on Ubuntu 16.04+?
<Joah> trying to find out if it supports it but i'm not seeing anything
<tonyt> joah easiest way to find out, and you have the sound card in your machine already, put 16.04 iso on to a usb flash drive and boot in to it and test the sound
<Joah> that's the problem, i don't have it yet
<Joah> lolol
<tonyt> oh ok :)
<Joah> but thank you
<apb1963> 16.04 - File manager doesn't do anything, acts like it's crashing or something in that it just silently fails to run.  Same problem with imagemagick.  soffice.bin at 100% CPU.  Ideas??
<TJ-> Joah: I recall that generally, sound-blaster support is poor, in drivers
<Joah> TJ-, thank you for the heads up!
<Joah> does anyone have a recommendation for a PCI sound card that can output high resolution audio at at least 96 kHz/24-bit?
<Joah> in stereo
<lotuspsychje> Joah: ##hardware perhaps?
<Joah> that will work well with ubuntu 16.04+, of course
<Joah> sounds good
<lotuspsychje> Joah: see also: https://certification.ubuntu.com/
<marcustomlinson> apb1963: do you have any special libreoffice extensions installed?
<Joah> thanks
<apb1963> marcustomlinson, not that I recall... how can I check?
<marcustomlinson> apb1963: tools->extension manager in libreoffice
<marcustomlinson> solver for nonlinear programming & wiki publisher are the 2 standard
<TJ-> Joah: have a search through https://certification.ubuntu.com/
<TJ-> haha, lotuspsychje beat me to it
<apb1963> marcustomlinson, thanks... it's a blank window so I guess no extensions.
<TJ-> Joah: the list of certified audio devices: https://certification.ubuntu.com/catalog/category/AUDIO/
<marcustomlinson> apb1963: ok, it's worth checking first as we've seen extensions acting badly before
<marcustomlinson> apb1963: does this happen often?
<apb1963> all I want to do is take a bunch - about 25 - of existing .png files, and package them into one file.  xsane will do it, but as far as I know, only if you scan pages; whereas my images already exist in digital form.
<apb1963> marcustomlinson, seems to be always
<hello_kitty> i have like 50 servers which i administrate over ssh and using an ssh key to connect... how do I scale this out to also enable some employees to administrate the servers? distribute a key to everyone? make everyone generate a key and add it to every server..?
<marcustomlinson> apb1963: on your extension manager window do you have all 3 tick boxes checked under "Display Extensions" (near the bottom)
<apb1963> hello_kitty, I'm pretty sure each person should generate their own keys.  There may be a better way, but I don't know it.  Not an expert.
<apb1963> marcustomlinson, yes
<hello_kitty> ty
<gray> hello
<tbosss> ssh-copy-id asking password
<Joah> TJ-, hmm, it looks like most of those are HDMI audio
<tbosss> anyone
<TJ-> Joah: and most sound devices are built into the Intel PCH or AND equivalent now
<Joah> i'm too old school
<Joah> lolol
<Joah> thanks for the info, TJ-
<maszlo> greetings. I seem to have a brain fart in where to find logs for gdm3.  I enabled the debugging from the custom.conf but not seeing anything the /var/log/gdm3 folder
<marcustomlinson> apb1963: do you still see this cpu usage with only libreoffice open
<marcustomlinson> all else closed
<Joah> oh vcool
<Joah> -v
<apb1963> marcustomlinson, define "all else"
<Joah> just found https://askubuntu.com/questions/442271/will-my-software-and-soundcards-work-in-ubuntu
<Joah> looks like i'll be good!
<marcustomlinson> apb1963: other gui apps
<apb1963> marcustomlinson, like firefox?
<marcustomlinson> apb1963: yes
<maszlo> I had power outage that expended the UPS.  server shut down improperly and no longer auto logging into desktop (htpc)  it had about a year uptime so hard to tell where the issue is from.  other services (influxdb, grafana, apache2 are running fine)
<apb1963> marcustomlinson, and hexchat?
<marcustomlinson> apb1963: try just closing firefox
<Swizzy> Good evening, is it permitted to ask questions relating to an Ubuntu Server here or should I use the dedicated Server Channel for that
<Swizzy> Good evening, is it permitted to ask questions relating to an Ubuntu Server here or should I use the dedicated Server Channel for that?
<dax> Swizzy: either is fine, though #ubuntu-server tends to have a little less noise and more server people
<apb1963> marcustomlinson, quit firefox, restarted libreoffice... no change; still 100+% CPU
<marcustomlinson> apb1963: one more check for extensions: dpkg -l 'libreoffice-extension-*'
<marcustomlinson> should return nothing
<apb1963> dpkg-query: no packages found matching libreoffice-extension-*
<marcustomlinson> apb1963: ok, try running libreoffice like this: SAL_USE_VCLPLUGIN=gen libreoffice
<apb1963> marcustomlinson, how?  I click an icon on the menu
<marcustomlinson> apb1963: from the terminal
<apb1963> marcustomlinson, it seems to start faster including recovery, the font is different... but the problem remains.
<marcustomlinson> apb1963: and no amount of waiting eventually leads to a drop in cpu?
<apb1963> marcustomlinson, it varies from 99-101
<apb1963>  marcustomlinson otherwise... no.
<apb1963> marcustomlinson, would a live gdb backtrace help?
<marcustomlinson> apb1963: sure ok
<Swizzy> at work we are using Window's active directory, directory service to manage user accounts and such.
<Swizzy> We would like to sync/use these accounts with our Ubuntu Servers (currently we are just using root access for everything there which is obviously a little concerning) and I am looking for a way to do this. Any pointers would be appreciated
<tachikomas> Swizzy: ldap ?
<tachikomas> you can anyway use AD in ubuntu.
<Swizzy> I did stumble over ldap before, but wasn't entirely sure if that would be the easiest way to go about it.
<tachikomas> Swizzy: to be totally honest, your getting into something that is everything else than easy
<tachikomas> But ldap is your way to go
<maszlo> ugh. i might have found that issue is with the nvidia driver.  when went to install it again is telling me a warning that have gcc 7.4 and the kernel was built on 7.3.  It warns about Linux 2.6 kernel module loader rejects kernel modules built with version that does not exactly match that of the kernel.
<apb1963> marcustomlinson, https://pastebin.com/jw9nR0Up
<maszlo> it gives me an Ignore option, would this statement still stand true with 4.15?
<Swizzy> tachikomas: I appreciate the input and straight forward answer. I am just a trainee currently. Do you happen to have any relevant guide or article to read on using ladp in this instance?
<tachikomas> Swizzy: Let me look around for you.
<tachikomas> If i guess right, you want to use you AD account into your ubuntu server right ?
<Swizzy> That would be ideal yes.
<Swizzy> As I said currently we have a different root access to every ubuntu machine.
<marcustomlinson> apb1963: what version of glib are you on? (dpkg -s libglib2.0-0)
<tachikomas> Swizzy: so, what i would do is to set a vm as a ldap server, and sync it with your AD.
<Swizzy> Okay seems easy enough - and then use that to interact with the Ubuntu Servers?
<tachikomas> You can use it that way
<apb1963> marcustomlinson, https://pastebin.com/UCihsdNq
<tachikomas> Or you can use openldap as a proxy like chaining.
<tachikomas> i will try to find you 2 decents guide
<Swizzy> Thank you a lot already!
<tachikomas> OLD but maybe still valid https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/alextch/2012/04/25/configuring-openldap-pass-through-authentication-to-active-directory/
<marcustomlinson> apb1963: you're on xenial I guess
<apb1963> marcustomlinson, yes.  16.04
<tachikomas> the lts openldap ubuntu help https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openldap-server.html
<marcustomlinson> apb1963: there is a glib bug that causes this high cpu issue in LO. Was fixed in glib2 2.54.3-2
<tachikomas> Swizzy: i would also recommend you to read http://www.openldap.org/doc/admin24/security.html#Pass-Through authentication
<tachikomas> and it looks like chaining is the prefered method so, go that way
<Swizzy> Tachikomas will take a look at that
<marcustomlinson> apb1963: just trying to figure out if there's a clean way for you to try a newer glib
<tachikomas> Try the openldap channel aswell, not only the ubuntu one
<apb1963> marcustomlinson, hmm.  Isn't that a distribution packaging issue?
<apb1963> marcustomlinson, maybe LO has an environment variable that can be set to use a different glib?
<maszlo> i didnt try to force the different versions of modules and kernel.  reverted to nouveau.  maybe its better these days
<marcustomlinson> apb1963: yeah I'm not sure it is the glib issue just wanted to try it
<marcustomlinson> apb1963: new angle, could you try installing a newer libreoffice from here: https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ubuntu/libreoffice-6-2
<maszlo> I guess this is what i get for not updating anything since ~2009 lol
<apb1963> marcustomlinson, I found this comment "Solved it by removing libreoffice-extension-languagetool."
<apb1963> marcustomlinson, but then... I don't have any extensions so... nvm
<Bashing-om> maszlo: Might also see about what kernels are installed and removing all but the latest 2: uname -r ; dpkg -l | grep linux- .
<apb1963> marcustomlinson, I could try installing a newer libreoffice... but I'm concerned about getting wrong packages installed and totally hosing my system.
<marcustomlinson> apb1963: ok or you could try the snap: snap install libreoffice
<apb1963> marcustomlinson, I'm snap clueless.
<apb1963> marcustomlinson, no idea how that affects my system or what it actually does.
<marcustomlinson> apb1963: it's just an app, self contained in /snap/libreoffice, doesn't affect any other part of your system other ~/snap/libreoffice for user files
<apb1963> marcustomlinson, so it's like a VM?
<maszlo> Bashing-om: Yeah, there are a bunch of 4.4 and 4.15 kernels.
<marcustomlinson> apb1963: no more like a container. Think docker for apps
<apb1963> marcustomlinson, yeah.... docker is yet another one I know pretty much zero about.
<Bashing-om> maszlo: Will ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt autoremove ' run clean ?
<apb1963> marcustomlinson, bottom line, it sounds like you're saying it's an independent installation that won't affect any other files on my system.  Yes?
<apb1963> marcustomlinson, any other _important_ files
<maszlo> Bashing-om: Yes, they run clean
<Bashing-om> maszlo: Great .. then ya still want to persue installing a Nvidia proprietary driver ?
<maszlo> Bashing-om: I will start purging the old ones 4.4 ones I guess.  to do that would i need to install the old gcc and build by 4.15 kernel in outdated gcc so the module matches?
<marcustomlinson> apb1963: yeah, let's leave the snap aside then rather. Perhaps just install from LO own debs: https://libre-software.net/how-to-install-libreoffice-on-ubuntu-linux-mint/
<maszlo> Bashing-om: because if so.. might just try the open source one.  I am currently working from remote of where the server is with ssh
<marcustomlinson> apb1963: I say leave the snap because I would like to know if this is a debian dependancy issue rather than LO
<maszlo> Bashing-om: weird.. my apt purge only shows option of two to remove, but dpkg showed a slew of them installed
<marcustomlinson> apb1963: if this still doesn't work, all I can suggest then is to report the bug: ubuntu-bug libreoffice-core
<Bashing-om> maszlo: pastebin ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' We have a look at what the system sees.
<apb1963> marcustomlinson, I'm highly reluctant to install anything not provided by the distribution maintainers.  I did that in the early days and it hosed my system and I said "never again".
<apb1963> marcustomlinson, the moment they find a library that's not part of the package, all support stops.
<maszlo> Bashing-om: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MC9WBf87P8/
<Bashing-om> maszlo: "rc" == removed but config files remain. Let's clear out that cruft. Run ' dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' | xargs sudo dpkg -P '. and we get a new fresh look at what dpkg reports.
<Gallomimia> why is my video player showing a huge alpha channel transparency? i can barely see the video. losing focus makes it opaque again
<Gallomimia> this problem existed yesterday, and i thought it was just something goofy with the filetype. but now a video that played normal last week is doing it too.... what gives? this is ubuntu vanilla 19.04
<maszlo> Bashing-om: is this caused from doing something wrong?
<maszlo> Bashing-om: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VmKQdZQQKP/
<apb1963> marcustomlinson, reported. thanks for the effort!
<apb1963> I still need a program that will let me browse & select .png images, and package them into a single file; could be a pdf or something else.
<Bashing-om> maszlo: Outstanding :) .. now what kernel are you booting with ' uname -r ' ?
<apb1963> At the moment, I'm using impress to create a package/container of files, but it's awkward.  I don't know if imagemagick will do it, I can't start it.  So any other suggestions would be appreciated.
<maszlo> Bashing-om: from 4.15.0-51
<Bashing-om> maszlo: Good deal .. now what do you want to do ?
<maszlo> Bashing-om: the issue is that I have a GeForce 210, and its be left at a legacy driver from last year.  When trying to put that kernel module in my kernel it reports they were built on different gcc, and that will be rejected.  I have gcc (Ubuntu 7.4.0-1ubuntu1~18.04.1) 7.4.0
<Bashing-om> maszlo: Checking.
<maszlo> Bashing-om: currently away from the computer hard to tell if it worked, but i removed the modprobe blacklist i had for the opensource driver and uninstalled the nvidia one.
<maszlo> and install the nouveau firmware as it was removed
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-driver-340 bionic
<ubottu> Package nvidia-driver-340 does not exist in bionic
<maszlo> I was using https://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/81761/en-us
<ioria> !info nvidia-340
<ubottu> nvidia-340 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-340): NVIDIA binary driver - version 340.107. In component restricted, is optional. Version 340.107-0ubuntu0.18.04.2 (bionic), package size 28673 kB, installed size 139972 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<ioria> maszlo, 340 is still in the bionic repo
<Bashing-om> ioria: :))
<ioria> Bashing-om, hey
<Gallomimia> what the smeg? now i got two websites open in tabs of firefox.... they're totally blank
<Gallomimia> what is going on here??
<Bashing-om> maszlo: Even nvidia says do not do that " Note that many Linux distributions provide their own packages of the NVIDIA Linux Graphics Driver in the distribution's native package management format. This may interact better with the rest of your distribution's framework, and you may want to use this rather than NVIDIA's official package" . We got a mess to clean up.
<Gallomimia> 3. i opened that link posted recently in this channel. it's blank too
<Gallomimia> why is my system acting autistic?
<maszlo> so its just my method of installing it from nvidia?  blacklisting the opensource one and installing nvidia-340 should be what i need?
<maszlo> Bashing-om: i have been doing this wrong for the last 10 years!
<Bashing-om> maszlo: Once cleaned up .. then ' ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' will do the job for you.
<Bashing-om> maszlo: (as easy as that)
<maszlo> Bashing-om: it will deal with the blacklisting modules?  or should i remove nouveau?
<Bashing-om> maszlo: Nope .. the system installer will take care of everything .. but will require that do remove what the Nvidia installation attempt may have done.
<Bashing-om> maszlo: what shows: sudo find / -name "NVIDIA-Linux-*" ?
<maszlo> Bashing-om: i have already ran the uninstall on the nvidia installer so should be good there. Thanks so much for that command.  something i would have never found randomly
<maszlo> Bashing-om: that is taking longer than expected, it might be spinning up a nfs share :P
<marcustomlinson> apb1963: did you try this? https://libre-software.net/how-to-install-libreoffice-on-ubuntu-linux-mint/
<Bashing-om> maszlo: Will take a bit for 'find' to search.
<maszlo> Bashing-om: only returned the installers so looks good
<Bashing-om> maszlo: Great - remove the installer as it serves no purpose other than to confuse.
<Bashing-om> maszlo: Here directly I have to do other things .. be a bit before I return.
<maszlo> Bashing-om: thank you very much for your help
<Bashing-om> maszlo: Glad to help - I be back to see this through :)
<transhumanist> why does dlib take so long to install
<transhumanist> with pip3
<apb1963> marcustomlinson, ty for that.  As that does not come from canonical I have no way of knowing whether it will replace important libs (partly because I don't know which libs are important - they should be pre-pinned so I don't have to worry).  If it install a later glibc for example, and that messes with other things.... I'm screwed, no more support.
<Apachez> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2019/CVE-2019-11477.html
<mojikun> if i set grub_timeout=0, and my new kernel doesn't boot, i have no way to select the old kernel at boot? (like when pressing shift on bootup)
<EriC^^> mojikun: shift still works
<mojikun> EriC^^, is it esc or shift?
<Bashing-om> mojikun: EFI system is the escape key.
<marcustomlinson> apb1963: any reason you're sticking with xenial?
<EriC^^> mojikun: shift usually
<EriC^^> grub1 is esc iirc
<apb1963> marcustomlinson, don't have time to deal with an upgrade
<apb1963> marcustomlinson, I'm slowly moving towards 18.04 on a different machine, but it's one step at a time.  I still need to burn 18.04 onto a stick.
<apb1963> marcustomlinson, I need to get these docs out in a couple of hours if not sooner.
<marcustomlinson> apb1963: yeah fair enough, just curious
<apb1963> marcustomlinson, someone in #linux suggested using 'convert', which basically does what I asked... however, now I have one long continuous .png that comes up under 1% zoom.  As I need to email it to non-technical people I'm concerned they see the tiny type and just ignore it.  Delete.  That would be really bad.
<mojikun> EriC^^, its ESC for grub2 https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub/html_node/Simple-configuration.html
<mojikun> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB/Tips_and_tricks#Hidden_menu
<mojikun> please advise people correctly, i have been trying several times with wrong info from the web and from people on irc
<AlexPortable> Sometimes ubuntu can't find internet, after a reboot of the computer, unplugging the cable waiting some time and plugging it again it works. Right now it's happening, which commands can i do to diagnose the issue? Ping yields 'network unreachable'
<lordcirth> AlexPortable, look at dmesg?
<AlexPortable> just dmesg ? or should i grep for something
<lordcirth> I would just look at the last bit, when it stopped working
<teward> i would also see if you can ping your gateway / router when it stops working too
<teward> if you can ping the gateway/router but not the Internet chances are something's up with the gateway/router or your ISP
<teward> but it could also be hardware so check dmesg
<RonaldsMazitis> hey I'm doing video editing on ubuntu, using kdenlive, how do I render video without black bars?
<sparr> TJ-: the two calls to config on the web page are identical because config reads /boot/grub/grub.cfg while the change between the two calls is to /etc/default/grub
<apb1963> marcustomlinson, OK I like to close the loop on these things so that everyone learns a little bit.  The answer for me was two-fold.  First, use "convert -append *.png /tmp/appended.pdf" (which stuffs all the files into the pdf) then if there's an error, read https://stackoverflow.com/a/52717932 to fix it; which is info regarding giving permissions via imageMagick policy file.  Yeesh.  But it worked.
<sparr> TJ-: and I still can't figure out where my `acpi_osi=Linux` is coming from
<AlexPortable> lordcirth: https://pastebin.com/TUT8Vti9
<lordcirth> AlexPortable, that shows you are resuming from sleep?
<AlexPortable> you told me to show dmesg
<sparr> TJ-: and it looks like the downloadable script also shows two unchanged lines?
<lordcirth> AlexPortable, yes, and it says your computer just woke from sleep. I bet that's related.
<AlexPortable> well waking it from sleep repairs it
<AlexPortable> but why does it say this enp0s25 NIC Link is Up 10 Mbps Full Duplex
<lordcirth> Ok, that's odd.
<lordcirth> AlexPortable, install ethtool and run "ethtool enp0s25"
<AlexPortable> https://pastebin.com/iDnZL24t
<AlexPortable> lordcirth: ^
<lordcirth> AlexPortable, ok, so it's autonegotiated gigabit, as it should.
<AlexPortable> yes
<AlexPortable> but why isn't it working then
<lordcirth> AlexPortable, what Ubuntu version?
<AlexPortable> 18.04.2
<lordcirth> AlexPortable, and you are on Ubuntu Desktop, using networkmanager?
<AlexPortable> using gnome-session-flashback if that matters
<FLXX> hi
<kostkon> FLXX, hi
<AlexPortable> but it just disconnects randomly and tries to connect (the wifi icon is going up and down animation)
<lordcirth> AlexPortable, you said that replugging the cable works. Do you have both ethernet and wifi set up?
<AlexPortable> no wifi setup
<AlexPortable> but it only works after leaving it out for like a minute or so
<AlexPortable> also removing the power from the router seems to work (since that also disconnects the line for a minute)
<FLXX> does one know, if VGA->hdmi via adapter is possible to stream HD videos (youtube, etc.) to a TV via hdmi-in?
<lordcirth> FLXX, do you mean that your Ubuntu computer has a VGA port, and you have a VGA-to-HDMI adapter, and an HDMI TV?
<AlexPortable> lordcirth: any suggestion?
<lordcirth> AlexPortable, look in syslog, especially for NetworkManager entries
<lordcirth> Actually, "journalctl -u NetworkManager" is better
<FLXX> well at moment I do not have that PC
<lordcirth> FLXX, ok, but that is what you meant? Because that would work fine.
<FLXX> better: Laptop. I plan to buy one, but this only has VGA output
<lordcirth> That sounds like an old laptop
<AlexPortable> device added  iface: enp0s25): no ifupdown configuration found.
<FLXX> it has an i5 Processor
<FLXX> and 6 GB RAM
<FLXX> intel GraCard
<lordcirth> FLXX, there are 9 generations of i5's, but ok.
<FLXX> oh
<lordcirth> FLXX, anyway, yes, that will work
<AlexPortable> FLXX: you are as specific as saying your car has a V6-cilinder
<lordcirth> AlexPortable, nothing else?
<AlexPortable> lordcirth: i'll hve to look at the moment it's broken in journalctl then
<marcustomlinson> apb1963: well done for figuring that out :)
<sparr> TJ-: mystery solved! I knew about /etc/grub.d/ but not /etc/default/grub.d/
<maszlo> Bashing-om: I will update on Nvidia when get home from the office.
<tonyt> is ubuntu debian?
<jeremy31> tonyt: Debian based
<tonyt> k
<Thr0r> Hi! I am going to use Ubuntu as my main OS. I have read that one does not need a virus protection program or a special FireWall for Linux because of frequent update of the OS (I have Daily updates enabled). Is that true and do they even exitst? - the virus and firewall programs?
<Bashing-om> !virus | Thr0r
<ubottu> Thr0r: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Thr0r> Bashing-om: & ubottu: Ok thanks - what about a firewall - is that "built-in" in Linux?
<Bashing-om> Thr0r: The firewall is there ,, but you must set it up to your particulars if you have the need of it.
<Bashing-om> !firewall | Thr0r
<ubottu> Thr0r: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Thr0r> Bashing-om: & ubottu:  OK - Many thanks! - I have a long way to go to fully understand Linux and Ubuntu.
<thingfish> don't we all.
<Bashing-om> Thr0r: 10 years here on ubuntu .. I hope the day never comes I do not learn something new.
<Thr0r> Bashing-om: HeHe ok..
<maszlo> Bashing-om: worked like a charm, thanks for your help fixing that driver issue
<Bashing-om> maszlo: \o/ Pleased you came back and advised :)
<maszlo> now i might have one more question.. what is the recommended software to use for ups shut down.  apcupsd or nut?
<maszlo> old serial style data port lol
<Bashing-om> maszlo: Nam not advise on that one - here (u)ninterruptable (P)ower (S)suuply "just works" .
<plongshot>  just started using byobu and have only opened it a few times now. I like it but I'm having a problem I don't know where to look.
<plongshot> byobu is not showing all output and I'm not sure what to look up but I'm not getting the results I'm looking for. Can anyone offer suggestion where to look for the problem?
<Boyette> hi
<maszlo> Bashing-om: Mine normally works when under an hour outage.  I know this is not the root of my issue why things stopped working, but not rebooting after new kernel :)
<OerHeks> kernel update ..
<air_> gigabyte brix 4105
<air_> stroke
<tynx> Hi, I'm on Kubuntu and wondering whether I can set custom combinations for the Compose Key somehow? I want Compose + "-" to make this: ȳ
<tynx> Right now it is making this ---> ¥ which I don't need
<tynx> Compose + y + - I meant, sorry
<FreeBDSM> https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/call-for-testing-chromium-browser-deb-to-snap-transition/11179    omg, why?
<xamithan> https://userbase.kde.org/Tutorials/ComposeKey
<OerHeks> FreeBDSM, why do you ask why?
<FreeBDSM> OerHeks: cause I use chromium and I hate snaps
<OerHeks> then don't read it.
<OerHeks> and don't use it to spread your hate opinion, unfunded
<FreeBDSM> it won't go away if I close my eyes
<apb1963> I can't get file manager to open... it spins for a bit and then disappears.  *poof*
<apb1963> 16.04
<apb1963> not seeing anything relevant in the wordy syslog file
<apb1963> just lots & lots of systemd msgs
<xamithan> Open it on command line and output error to file ?
<apb1963> xamithan, if I knew what it was called :)
<xamithan> You don't know what file manager you are using ?
<apb1963> nope
<xamithan> If you didn't change it,  you can tell by what DE you are using
<apb1963> I hardly ever use it and it's what the default is
<apb1963> Unity
<xamithan> Probably nautilus
<apb1963> 'k
<apb1963> xamithan, https://pastebin.com/ZVm1U9rx
<truexfan81> will we be getting a kernel update on 19.04 to patch this? https://github.com/Netflix/security-bulletins/blob/master/advisories/third-party/2019-001.md
<apb1963> Apparently it's harmless little stuff *cough* :)  (nautilus:27470): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: g_dbus_interface_skeleton_unexport: assertion 'interface_->priv->connections != NULL' failed
<xamithan> Well this is the first thing that pops up in a search: https://askubuntu.com/questions/788182/nautilus-not-opening-up-showing-glib-error
<OerHeks> apb1963, just warnings..
<OerHeks> apb1963, kill process 27470 and see if it solves
<apb1963> xamithan, ouch.  Checking to see if it was running was the first thing I wanted to try, but I didn't know the name.  By the time I found out the name from you, I just committed myself to letting you guide it.  Anyway, thanks :)
<dax> truexfan81: it already got one: https://usn.ubuntu.com/4017-1/
<apb1963> OerHeks, CRITICAL warnings on an assertion?  hmmm
<apb1963> OerHeks, actually yes... it was already running elsewhere.... too many things going on here.  Thanks for the help!
<OerHeks> i guess some inodes are being held hostage
<apb1963> OerHeks, I didn't get a ransom note so i don't know. :)
<apb1963> Anyway, back to work.  Thanks gang :)
<dax> truexfan81: (that covers two out of the three, anyway. the pages to watch for  CVE-2019-11479 are https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2019/CVE-2019-11479.html and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1832286 )
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1832286 in linux (Ubuntu) "Remote denial of service (resource exhaustion) caused by low Maximum Segment Size values" [Medium,Fix committed]
<tynx> Okay, I did what the tutorial said and wrote this: "<Multi_key> <minus> <y> : "ȳ" U0233 # Compose - y" into the ~/.XCompose file. I can make ȳ with Copose + "-" + y now, BUT now the Compose key in general only works in Non-KDE applications like Chromium and Libreoffice. It doesn't work in KDE applications like Kwrite or Calligra Words anymore. :(
<tynx> The KDE System Settings still have the Compose Key activated and set to the correct key
<ChiLLabiS> Beware of the latest padoka dev repo. They are messing up the computer..
<OerHeks> ChiLLabiS, no need for warnings against unstable ppa's
<ChiLLabiS> okay then
<Thr0r> I have been using "rufus-3.5.exe" in Windows 7  to build bootable USB's from downloaded Ubuntu *.iso files in order to install the various Ubuntu flavors. Is there a similar program in Ubuntu/Linux that does the same just as easy?
<OerHeks> there is padoka stable, still it is a 3rd party thingy
<OerHeks> Thomas_Wolf, ubuntu usb creator does the same
<OerHeks> err Thr0r ^^
<OerHeks> standard installed, else etcher https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/05/etcher-usb-image-burner-tool-linux-open-source
<jakeajake> hello
<jakeajake> requesting help w/ Ubuntu 16.04.  anyone know how to fix VPN greyed out w/ LXDE
<Thr0r> OerHeks: "Err Thr0r" - Witch is it? Thomas_Wolf or ?
<OerHeks> my [tab] went wrong :-)
<Thr0r> OerHeks: (I'm on Ubuntu studio and Xubuntu Latest)
<OerHeks> i think usb-creator is installed on studio too?
<Eickmeyer> OerHeks: I'm pretty sure it's not.
 * Eickmeyer isn't running Studio at the moment
<Thr0r> OerHeks: Well - it doesn't come up anything when I search for it... What's it's excact name?
<Eickmeyer> !info usb-creator-gtk
<ubottu> usb-creator-gtk (source: usb-creator): create a startup disk using a CD or disc image (for GNOME). In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.5 (bionic), package size 20 kB, installed size 152 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<Eickmeyer> !info usb-creator
<ubottu> Package usb-creator does not exist in bionic
<OerHeks> -gtk is the one
<OerHeks> !find usb-creator
<ubottu> Found: usb-creator-common, usb-creator-gtk, usb-creator-kde
<Thr0r> OerHeks: & Eickmeyer: & ubottu:  - Thr0r is slightly confused... :-/
<Eickmeyer> Thr0r: You need to install usb-creator-gtk if you want to create a USB from an ISO using Ubuntu. That's the one that's installed by default in Ubuntu (proper). Ubuntu Studio and Xubuntu do not have it installed by default, so it has to be installed manualy.
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install usb-creator-gtk
<sarnold> well, strictly speaking, you can just use dd. you don't have to use the gui. but if you want a gui, that's the one to use.
<Eickmeyer> sarnold: Thr0r is a brand new user, wants to stick to GUI apps as much as possible.
<OerHeks> or  dd if=/path/to/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M && sync
<ChiLLabiS> OerHeks: What ppa do you recommend for radeoncards?
#ubuntu 2019-06-18
<OerHeks> no need for oibaf ppa no more, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu
<OerHeks> with latest cards just use 18.04 + HWE, or jump to 19.04
<ChiLLabiS> ok thank you
<OerHeks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<OerHeks> and there is hwe-edge, but that could be too buggy
<Thr0r> OK - Thanks All. I now have "StartUp Disk Creator" or also named "Make a Startup Disk" on my Xubuntu. And Yes - I prefer a GUI. But thanks - I will try it. Rufus was really easy to use..
<OerHeks> edge will give kernel 5.x, which will be in edge when 18.04.3 comes out in august
<OerHeks> https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/bionic/linux-meta-hwe-edge
<Thr0r> Even if you think my questions sometimes are stupid or simple just remember that I have now told alot of my friends about the state Linux/Ubuntu is in these days. I tried it many years ago but it was too much manual work to get it functional. Now it mostly just works. So bare with me for a while.. :)
<jakeajake> Hi Thror
<jakeajake> i'm looking for help w/ "greyed out VPN" for the GUI (lubuntu 16.04)
<Eickmeyer> jakeajake: lubuntu 16.04 is EOL. You need to upgrade to 18.04 or higher.
<jakeajake> i see.
<jakeajake> Ok
<jakeajake> suppose i could update w/ the Dist upgrade cmd?
<jakeajake> looking for an LTS distro
<OerHeks> right, lubuntu gives 3 years
<sarnold> do-release-upgrade is the best approach
<OerHeks> what happens when you update, jakeajake ? maybe a message to upgrade ?
<jakeajake> returns a print re: package name
<Eickmeyer> "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<jakeajake> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<jakeajake> No new release found.
<Eickmeyer> jakeajake: "lsb_release -a | pastebinit"
<Bashing-om> jakeajake: Also Check /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades for what it is set for.
<jakeajake> eickmeyer, thinking i'm going to do a fresh install.
<Eickmeyer> jakeajake: Ok, if you feel that's the best way. https://lubuntu.me
<Sven_vB> is there a good terminal multiplexer (i.e., more stable and programmable than screen) that can divide my terminal in a top half and bottom half, and in each half offer me independent selection of which of my many shells I want to view and control?
<Eickmeyer> !info byobu | Sven_vB
<ubottu> Sven_vB: byobu (source: byobu): text window manager, shell multiplexer, integrated DevOps environment. In component main, is optional. Version 5.125-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 101 kB, installed size 650 kB
<Sven_vB> thanks! I'll try that
<Thr0r> Will I get the new "Plasma 5.16" if I install a newly downloaded Ubuntustudio .iso? I read about "Plasma 5.16" in : https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-16-for-disco-19-04-available-in-backports-ppa/
<Eickmeyer> Thr0r: Only if you're running 19.04 and you add that backports PPA. Ubuntu Studio's DE is Xfce. If you want Plasma as your desktop, best to download/install Kubuntu and add Ubuntu Studio via Ubuntu Studio Installer.
<jakeajake> thank you Eickmeyer.
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-installer | Thr0r
<ubottu> Thr0r: Ubuntu Studio Installer is an app that can be used to add Ubuntu Studio's benefits to an existing Ubuntu (or official flavor) installation, or add additional packages. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioInstaller
<jakeajake> byenow
<OerHeks> that plasma 5.16 need the kubuntu backports ppa .. interesting if that works with studio https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/06/kde-plasma-5-16-features-upgrade
<Thr0r> Eickmeyer:  Ok - Thanks - Will try it!
<Eickmeyer> OerHeks: It does.
 * Eickmeyer has firsthand knowledge
<OerHeks> oke, thanks for confirmation :-D
<OerHeks> i was just thinking out loud
<Eickmeyer> hehe
<OerHeks> but still interesting
<Thr0r> Eickmeyer:  I have copied all the info from you and will try if it works and is good
<Eickmeyer> Thr0r: Good luck!
<sarnold> Eickmeyer :)
<wondows> is it possible to add an executable to the PATH under a different name?
<sarnold> what are you trying to do?
<wondows> I need to be able to type blender28 to run /opt/blender/blender-2.80/blender
<wondows> adding to PATH is not the solution..
<sarnold> why that word specficailly?
<wondows> "To run the tests locally, your system should be modified to include blender279b and blender28 as shell scripts"
<sarnold> try sudo ln -s /opt/blender/blender-2.80/blender /usr/local/bin/blender28
<Sven_vB> Eickmeyer, I guess I should use tmux as the byobu backend?
<wondows> sarnold: oh yeah thanks
<sarnold> wondows: did that work for you?
<wondows> sarnold: yes
<Eickmeyer> Sven_vB: That's the default, and it works quite nicely.
<Sven_vB> Eickmeyer, so I was able to make byobu split my screen into a bottom half and top half, and have each run a shell. that's how far I was with tmux as well. now how do I open a new shell in the bottom half?
<Eickmeyer> Sven_vB: There's a built-in help. Should do it automatically.
<Sven_vB> Eickmeyer, it launched one shell when I split the window. however, I can't find in the help how to open more shells and select which of them is shown in the bottom half.
<Sven_vB> for now all I can find in the help is what tmux can do as well, just not the things I want. ;)
<Eickmeyer> F1 will open the help in your active shell.
<sarnold> wondows: great! :) thanks for reporting back
<Thr0r> Eickmeyer: Kubuntu 19,04 is only avail in 64-bit.. And I guess Plasma 5,16 is not avail on the Kubuntu 32-bit 18,04 LTS? (Is Ubuntu planning to leave 32-bit computers?).
<Eickmeyer> Thr0r: 32-bit is no longer supported.
<sveta> Thr0r: is your hardware 32bit?
<Eickmeyer> Thr0r: No, Plasma 5.16 is not available for 18.04.
<Sven_vB> Eickmeyer, seems I'm still blind. could you give me another hint? I also tried creating a new window but that's tmux's notion of a window.
<Eickmeyer> Sven_vB: That's all I've got.
<Eickmeyer> Sven_vB: Since byobu is a frontend for tmux, that's to be expected.
<Sven_vB> Eickmeyer, oh. then I guess byobu can't do it either. :(
<Sven_vB> so my original question is open again.
<Thr0r> sveta:  Just one of them - Was thinking of trying out Plasma 5,16 on that but thats fine - it's an old THinkpad T43p
<coz_> Thr0r, are you wedded to ubuntu?
<coz_> Thr0r, you already answered
<sveta> Thr0r: you could perhaps check several other distributions, compiling this may be a bit hard with qt deps and other things
<coz_> Thr0r,  yes sveta is correct, other distros aka fedor I believe still offer 32bit
<coz_> fedora
<Ubuntivity> Hello. I have a super-weird problem
<Ubuntivity> in Libreoffice writer, when I copy figure (3) [for example], then paste in another file, I get figure (4) instead!
<coz_> Ubuntivity, let me try that here, hold on
<Eickmeyer> Ubuntivity: Support for libreoffice is in #libreoffice.
<Thr0r> sveta: coz_:  Thanks - but I already run Xubuntu on my 32-bit systems and it works fine. Not "wedded" to Ubuntu but it just feels good for me - and excellent support aswell.. I wanted to try out a new desktop - that's all.
<sveta> Ubuntivity: you can select the field and press F9 to update the number
<sveta> Ubuntivity: can you?
<sveta> Thr0r: ok
<coz_> Ubuntivity, cannot reproduce it here, a mentioned $libreoffice is a better resource
<Ubuntivity> Eickmeyer: I've asked there too, thanks for the notice.
<Ubuntivity> sveta: could not understand what you mean.
<coz_> Thr0r,  understood
<sveta> Ubuntivity: select the figure number and press the F9 key on your keyboard
<Ubuntivity> coz_: Try copying from a .docx document with several figures in it.
<sarnold> Thr0r: even though there's no 32-bit installer for 18.04, we'll try to support as much of 18.04 LTS on 32 bit for as long as we can. I wouldn't be surprised if we can't keep the browsers going through the whole lifetime of 18.04.
<coz_> Ubuntivity, ok let me try however #libreoffice is the better place to be
<Ubuntivity> sveta: I believe this is irrelevant to my issue. My issue is that the next figure is being actually copied to the clipboard. And if I copy the last figure (where there is no next one) then paste; I get a blank object with a lego-brick symbol and a number only.
<coz_> Ubuntivity, again no luck in reproducing, are you also in the #libreoffice channel>?
<Ubuntivity> coz_: Yes. I'll provide my file there
<coz_> Ubuntivity, cool
<OerHeks> i think you need to save those figures on disk first, drag and drop would give those empty items indeed
<coz_> ??
<OerHeks> in libreoffice
<Thr0r> sarnold: Ok - I will try to install the Kubuntu 18,04,2 LTS on one of my 32 bit laptops. I am kind of curious how it is.. At the same time I will have a chance to try out the Linux bootable USB creator..  "Startup Disk Creator".
<Ubuntivity> OerHeks: empty item is only on the last figure, the figre before the last is acutally pasting the last figure!
<Ubuntivity> coz_: Any method to send you my file? Its jus 47KB.
<coz_> Ubuntivity, you can pastebin it, although I have not done that often enough to guide you
<coz_> Ubuntivity, other methods, agan I am not familiar with
<coz_> ddropbox?
<coz_> Ubuntivity, no one in #libreoffice has dealt with this?
<OerHeks> screenshot? imgur
<Ubuntivity> coz_: sveta is investigating my issue there..
<Ubuntivity> OerHeks: no, .docx file.
<Thr0r> Is Plasma 5,16 much different than Kubuntu 18,04,2 LTS?
<Ubuntivity> coz_: actually I could upload it here: https://filebin.net/xfi7xc57w6ztc2w5/RESULTS.docx?t=n2uzt3mh
<coz_> ok
<coz_> Ubuntivity, let me check it here
 * Ubuntivity uses LibreOffice 5.1.6.2 on Ubuntu 16.04
<Ubuntivity> Thanks, coz_. Try copying figures into another new Writer document.
<coz_> Ubuntivity, I am on 6.2.4.2.0 I believe
<coz_> let me check to be sure
<Ubuntivity> coz_: It won't hurt to try it anyway.
<coz_> Ubuntivity, yep Version: 6.2.4.2.0+
<Ubuntivity> Do the figures get copied correctly into another file? coz_
<coz_> Ubuntivity,  I am going to pvt message you first
<Ubuntivity> OK
<signalsout> mmmmm
<signalsout> Do you know.....
 * Ubuntivity waiting for signalsout to complete the sentence..
<signalsout> The muffin man!
<Thr0r> Fyi! I read "Planet Ubuntu" for Ubuntu news in rss reader Liferea - Recommended.. Source is "http://planet.ubuntu.com/rss20.xml" ..
<Ubuntivity> What is the latest LibreOffice available in repo for Ubuntu 16.04?
<sarnold> Ubuntivity: 6.2.4.2 is in a snap https://snapcraft.io/libreoffice and 5.1.6~rc2-0ubuntu1~xenial7 is in a deb
<Ubuntivity> sarnold: whats the latest on apt-get?
<sarnold> Ubuntivity: that's the 5.1.6~rc2-0ubuntu1~xenial7 version
<Ubuntivity> Thanks sarnold
<Thr0r> ,,,The installer of Kbuntu is pretty nice - All Flavours should use it. And the Bootable USB creator - sudo apt-get install usb-creator-gtk - Application work even better than Rufus on Windows. So Thanks.
<OerHeks> Thr0r, have fun!
<Thr0r> OerHeks:  I will - Maybe I can somehow install the Old Studio stuff on top of the new Kubuntu 18,04,2 LTS. I will soon find out.
<Eickmeyer> Thr0r: You'll need the Ubuntu Studio Backports for that with 18.04.
<Thr0r> Eickmeyer:  Ok - And how do I get that? Sure there is a guide for that?
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-backports | Thr0r
<ubottu> Thr0r: The Ubuntu Studio Backports PPA is required for users of Ubuntu Studio to receive LTS support for Ubuntu Studio 18.04, and for #ubuntustudio to support users of Ubuntu 18.04 LTS and its flavors using !jack. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/BackportsPPA, !ubuntustudio-controls, and !ubuntustudio-installer
<Thr0r> Eickmeyer: OK -Your answer has been logged and I will look into that and the answer from this ubottu - I suspect that is some kind of Robot..
<Eickmeyer> Thr0r: Yes, ubottu is a bot.
<Eickmeyer> ubottu: Thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Thr0r> ubottu: You are wrong
<ubottu> Thr0r: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Thr0r> :) ha ha
<Kuleshov> Добро пожаловать на Интрнацональный DC хаб с поддержкой UTF-8 и TLS (полным шифрованием данных и поддержкой всех символов).
<Kuleshov> Welcome on International Advanced Direct Connect Hub with TLS and UTF-8 supported.
<Kuleshov> Таблица Символов Юникода - https://unicode-table.com
<Kuleshov> Группа в ВКонтакте - https://vk.com/dchubone
<Kuleshov> Адрес хаба - adcs://dchub.one:411
<Gallomimia> say, what actually happens when i suspend the computer with power button? is it a low power sleep?
<sveta> It puts all your data into ram and switches off other hardware components such as hard disk
<sveta> (and your screen)
<sveta> Yes sleep uses less power
<Thr0r> ...The number of updates and the size of all updates somehow tells me that the .iso image of Kubuntu 18,04,2 LTS needs to be updated.. This will take forever...
<leftyfb> !op | Kuleshov
<ubottu> Kuleshov: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<Gallomimia> my PC just hard powered off, wouldn't turn back on for a bit. the cpu cooler was hot enough to burn me. where can i go look at logs about this event?
<guiverc2> Gallomimia, if it's a hardware event; and hardware turned machine off - usually the running OS isn't told (eg. cpu can shutdown if temperature hits threashold, it just grounds a pin & PSU shuts system down; your machine logs may contain logs prior to shutdown event, but not usually event)
<Gallomimia> not seeing much in a grep command i found
<cfhowlett> Gallomimia, clean your fans??
<Gallomimia> i actually just stood a desk fan next to the case with the lid off
<guiverc2> Gallomimia, hardware logs is where I'd look, not OS logs (enterprise grade hardware keep great logs, consumer grade often little-none)
<Gallomimia> naw its consumer grade
<TJ-> Gallomimia: does the PC usually have the lid off? If so be aware that often the lid being on is required to force the airflow to the places it is needed. Secondly, if a thermal overheat event occurred that could be due to problems with the firmware<>OS interface not correctly operating the fans. You can monitor the state of temperatures with the lm-sensors package, and the 'sensors' tool (before it crashes,
<TJ-> to see trends)
<Gallomimia> it only happened this one time, and it was after taxing it heavy with multiple reloads of a game under proton
<TJ-> Gallomimia: ahhh... still, shouldn't happen at all, OS should manage things and throttle CPUs... but it could have been the GPU and if that isn't monitored it could cause a hard shutdown
<Gallomimia> my burned thumb thinks it was the cpu
<Gallomimia> it's cooled right off now. but the heatpipe on the cpu cooler was really really hot
<Gallomimia> can't seem to find anything that shows me fan speeds.
<Gallomimia> but they do throttle up when it gets taxed
<Gallomimia> ubuntu 16.04 used to have them...
<Gallomimia> as for the lid being off, this lid has 2 grates in it for 140mm fans so, really don't think it being off or on is going to be an issue
<Thr0r> Gallomimia: "inxi -Fxz" sometimes shows fan-speed, if it is supported on your computer..
<Gallomimia> ta
<Gallomimia> no fanspeed there. oh well
<Gallomimia> temperature is reported in the CPU at 18 and 20 now. there's a deskfan blasting at it, and it's cooling off in my room too
<Gallomimia> thanks everyone for the information and concern
<Gallomimia> i'll go after some dust too
<TJ-> Only time I've seem temperature problems was the GPU hitting 90C and CPU 105C :)
<lotuspsychje> !ping | cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett: pong!
<cfhowlett> yowza ^3 lotuspsychje
<cfhowlett> seems IRC is behaving today :)
<lotuspsychje> yay
<nshire> anyone have an idea why I don't get terminal colors for the user@computername when using PuTTY? things like ls and neofetch show color properly
<geirha> nshire: what does    echo "$TERM"   output when you're logged in via putty?
<TJ-> nshire: that depends on the PS1/PS2 etc configured by the shell
<nshire> geirha, xterm
<geirha> nshire: Ok, sounds like .bashrc isn't getting read then. Do you have a file named ".bash_profile" in your homedir?   ls -l ~/.bash_profile
<nshire> I don't
<nshire> just history, logout, rc
<geirha> have you made any changes to .bashrc or .profile?
<nshire> I haven't made any edits, no
<geirha> oh right, the default test in .bashrc checks if $TERM matches xterm-color or *-256color
<geirha> before adding colour to the prompt
<nshire> btw just to be clear-color does work when logged in locally
<nshire> just not over ssh
<geirha> so the question is whether putty can be configured to report a different TERM variable, such as xterm-256color, or whether you should include xterm in that test in .bashrc
<nshire> I think there's a setting for that
<nshire> let me see
<nshire> currently it was already set to allow xterm-256 color mode
<geirha> keep in mind that if you change putty's default configuration, it won't affect already saved sessions, you have to make the same changes there
<phyrexia> Hello, I just pulled ubuntu-18.04-server-cloudimg-amd64.img from cloud-images.ubuntu.com, after running Get-FileHash -Algorithm SHA1 <filename> i got a hash mismatch on local image vs https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04/release/SHA1SUMS
<phyrexia> local sha1 hash == 6CF38F236E220BB475681C61961F731958757D16 online hash == 6771621708ffa9ebe48d910ebe11442c78618853
<phyrexia> A tad confused rn and don't want to create any unneccesary panic, trying to understand why i'd get a hash mismatch
<blackflow> phyrexia: is the file of correct size in raw (not mega, giga, ...) bytes?
<Ben64> phyrexia: 6771621708ffa9ebe48d910ebe11442c78618853  bionic-server-cloudimg-amd64.img
<Ben64> maybe you downloaded and/or checksum'd incorrectly?
<phyrexia> blackflow: let me check, filesize seems to differ 3MB local image vs what's listed on https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04/release/ for some reason. Let me redownload.
<phyrexia> removing local image and redownloading, will update.
<phyrexia> blackflow: Redownloaded image, hash matches now
<phyrexia> not sure what went wrong during the download
<phyrexia> Thanks for the help
<phyrexia> You too Ben64
<blackflow> phyrexia: some mirrors can glitch like that. I've had very frequent issues with OSUOSL for example (for another distro)
<blackflow> took several redownloads to get the correct thing
<Ben64> phyrexia: that's why checksums exist, good looking out
<cfhowlett> !cookie | phyrexia
<ubottu> phyrexia: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<phyrexia> First time i had hash mismatches, wasn't sure what to think of it
<gartral> hey all, I have a, again, a weird freaking thing that I need done.. I need to find a way of doing wide-band noise reduction on my microphone array, particularly, I need to reduce the noise of server fans
<gartral> I can find 10,000 articles on enabling echo cancellation.. that's nice and all but this isn't an echo.. it's an external sound
<TJ-> gartral: you're on a hiding to nothing; eliminate the fans or move the microphones
<yossarianuk> hi - regarding the new 'ping of death' - i.e https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SACKPanic
<yossarianuk> Is it good enough to just install the latest kernel ? Or do I need to install the new kernel and use 'net.ipv4.tcp_sack = 0' ?
<tachikomas> yossarianuk: no
<yossarianuk> tachikomas: do you mean I just need to install the updated kernel ?
<tachikomas> The latest kernel doesnt fix it yet
<tachikomas> please read https://github.com/Netflix/security-bulletins/blob/master/advisories/third-party/2019-001.md
<yossarianuk> but according to -> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2019/CVE-2019-11477.html
<yossarianuk> the fix is in : released (4.18.0-22.23)
<yossarianuk> when I have
<yossarianuk> *which* i  have
<tachikomas> have you read what i send you ?
<ryuo> that only patches 2 of them. the third one isn't included yet.
<tachikomas> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2019/CVE-2019-11479.html
<blackflow> uh the third one is for FreeBSD
<tachikomas> really ?
<yossarianuk> ah sorry, missed the link, and I have read it
<tachikomas> : CVE-2019-11479: Excess Resource Consumption Due to Low MSS Values (all Linux versions)
<blackflow> (or did you not mean the sack slowness RACK TCP stack thing?)
<blackflow> 11477 and 11478 are in the new ubuntu kenrel update
<tachikomas> they are
<yossarianuk> I see - it fixes some of the issues not all  - CVE-2019-11477 is the higher threat if I am not mistaken ...
<blackflow> ah you mean fourth then, on the netflix github
<tachikomas> if you read a bit the article, the mss filter is the same mitigation that the 2 previous ones.
<blackflow> right.
<blackflow> there are three facets to this, all mitigated with the same measure (drop low mss packets and disable tcp mtu probing): panic, slowness and resource exhaustion. the first two are patched in the kernel, the third requires the mitigation for now. the fourth is FreeBSD specific.
<grady> does somebody knows how i can use json file to export data in image files exif?
<grady> i just downloaded my instragram photos but instagram dosnt support exif.. all the metadata is one json file
<alocer> why are you in ubuntu asking how to use instagram ?
<tachikomas> also, you dont have any exifs into instagram pictures
<yossarianuk> blackflow: so updating the kernel + using 'net.ipv4.tcp_sack 0' should do it ?
<tachikomas> no.
<tachikomas> read again
<tachikomas> you need a iptables filter
<yossarianuk> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcpmss --mss 1:500 -j DROP ?
<tachikomas> depend of you conrig
<tachikomas> config
<tachikomas> but most likely yes.
<yossarianuk> from -> https://github.com/Netflix/security-bulletins/blob/master/advisories/third-party/2019-001/block-low-mss/iptables.txt
<tachikomas> sounds good.
<tachikomas> also be sure of the probing
<yossarianuk> achikomas: thanks for your advice !
<tachikomas> your welcome
<vlt> grady: libimage-exiftool-perl
<gartral> tj can't remove the fans can't move the mics.
<aneon> I spent two hours fixing non-trivial stuff I thought was related to software but turned out to be BIOS reset of uEFI mode to windows
<aneon> blob problems
<aneon> is there a way to tame apparmor-notify, it keeps throwing 1000s of notifications per min over clamd (in complain mode) and breaks the screen?
<yvyz> sudo service apparmor reload
<yvyz> resets all the tracked profiles
<yvyz> give it a try
<pksonikal> hello
<lotuspsychje> welcome to ubuntu support pksonikal
<aneon> yvyz: thanks
<yvyz> np
<aneon> it still keeps posting 100s of those
<aneon> I think it is best to disable apparmor-notify and configure exim for emailing logs
<aneon> there are other programs that are configured for notify-send and I will probably miss those notifications
<cart_man> HJi everyone. I have a "ceph-monitor" user and a 'ceph' user on my machine. The one was created by me and the other one created by the ceph installation. However I am having issues because the "ceph-monitor" cant seem to gain access to the "ceph"'s files. How can I make all 'ceph' file accessable and writeable by 'ceph-monitor'
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Fudge> anyone having trouble with au.archive.ubuntu.com
<sruli> TJ-: please check private message
<zophyx> is there a serious downside to disabling systemd-resolved ?
<BluesKaj> zophyx, only if you have DNS setting enabled there
<BluesKaj> they're commented by default
<zophyx> BluesKaj, i tried to put DNS=x.x.x.x in the systemd-resolved config file but it didn't work
<zophyx> 8.8.8.8
<zophyx> well, systemd-resolved used the cable system provided dns server, but not my DNS entry in the config file
<zophyx> so i disabled systemd-resolved
<BluesKaj> zophyx, I assume you deleted the comments (#)
<zophyx> sure
<BluesKaj> ok, perhaps your ISP DNS takes precedence in the router/modem
<JuJUBee> I want to setup a gateway in 18.04, but iirc 18 doesn't use /etc/network/interfaces ?
<JuJUBee> My current config on 16.04 is https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ppXtWpJyx7/
<JuJUBee> Any help converting?
<leftyfb> JuJUBee: https://www.ascinc.com/blog/linux/how-to-build-a-simple-router-with-ubuntu-server-18-04-1-lts-bionic-beaver/  # first result on google for "ubuntu 18.04 router"
<Thr0r> What is the name of the IRC channel where the folks that are responsible for keeping the Ubuntu SW "Shop" updated are?
<bomb> Thr0r: #ubuntu-devel maybe
<M_aD> Thr0r: here's a list of all the channels: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<nathdwek> Hello, I have a kind of weird question: When I ssh to a server, for some reason it turns out I end up in a screen session
<nathdwek> However I don't remember ever setting this up. How can I find what config file is leading to screen starting on log in?
<leftyfb> nathdwek: look in ~/.bashrc
<leftyfb> nathdwek: or $SHELL
<nathdwek> leftyfb: yeah I did that already
<nathdwek> That's what I meant by "I don't remember setting this up"
<leftyfb> nathdwek: what version of ubuntu is the server running?
<nathdwek> My dotfiles are versioned, there shouldn't be anything in there
<nathdwek> Worse, my bashrc normally starts tmux up
<nathdwek> but since $TERM is screen, it doesn't
<nathdwek> 16.04R2
<leftyfb> R2?
<nathdwek> my bad,
<leftyfb> nathdwek: nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};)
<nathdwek> 16.04.6 LTS
<nathdwek> the hello message ends up with 18.04.2 is available so I mangled the 2
<JuJUBee> leftyfb, thanks a bunch
<Thr0r> M_aD: OK - That's a long list - Like looking for the "needle".. Thanks
<nathdwek> leftyb: https://termbin.com/mwh3
<Thr0r> I'll try bomb: suggestion - #ubuntu-devel
<nathdwek> where it gets weirder is that it feels like the usual screen (not a power user of screen) commands do not work.
<nathdwek> It's like screen is running with some heavily customized config from somewhere
<hiyosilver> Hi, i have 2 monitors with icons on both desktop areas, but in shell in /home/user/Desktop only is showed icons from one monitor, why? sorry disturb and thanks in adv.
<hiyosilver> maybe is extended....let me check
<nathdwek> Sorry network issues
<nathdwek> leftyfb: if I may, any advice?
<hiyosilver> a lot help, im afraid :/
<leftyfb> nathdwek: I would start by grepping all your dot files in your home and everything in /etc for -i "screen"
<jollydutchman> Can anybody tell me what package owns the file /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/ubuntu-browsers.d/firefox, if any?
<nathdwek> leftyfb: ok that was my approach
<nathdwek> hoped I would find something smarter to do...
<hiyosilver> jollydutchman maybe apparmor :)  , try apparmor-notify is usefull
<jollydutchman> hiyosilver: Negative: https://packages.ubuntu.com/disco/amd64/apparmor/filelist
<vlt> jollydutchman: `dpkg -S <file>`
<jollydutchman> I have also looked in firefox, apparmor-profiles, and apparmor-profiles-extra. None of them appear to contain that file
<jollydutchman> However, it is referenced at /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.fireofx on line 285: #include <abstractions/ubuntu-browsers.d/firefox>
<hiyosilver> maybe is created on hot way
<jollydutchman> Does the # not indicate a comment? I don't know what the syntax is for AppArmor profiles.
<mattfly> im on ubuntu 18.04 and Xorg is crashing like this: https://bpaste.net/show/3628090e0d14
<mattfly> anyone has any idea how to fix this?
<jollydutchman> Use Wayland lol
<mattfly> is wayland stable enough to use already?
<jollydutchman> It's the default session for Gnome
<mattfly> like for gamming, nvidia proprietary drivers?
<hiyosilver> how could I save arandr config?
<hiyosilver> to do permament changes
<jollydutchman> Canonical actually made it the default for 17.10. They only reverted for 18.04 because enterprise, and that's a LTS release
<jollydutchman> arandr won't work, but you can configure persistent monitor setup in system settings
<mattfly> well i will give it a try...
<jollydutchman> Nvidia drivers are good to go as far as I'm aware
<hiyosilver> jollydutchman do u hace doc about it?
<jollydutchman> It's included in the default installation. Just give it a try and see how you like it
<mattfly> wayland doesnt load the nvidia drivers at all
<mattfly> is libc-2.27 the right version i should have on ubuntu 18.04.2 ?
<mattfly> i keep getting those crashes and logged out after some time
<yossarianuk> mattfly:  version is -> 2.27-3ubuntu1
<mattfly> what is the package name
<yossarianuk> libc6:amd64
<yossarianuk> or libc6:i386  (32bit)
<yossarianuk> do a 'dpkg -l |grep libc6:amd64'
<sub526> Hi All, I've a system with Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS kernel and now i want to downgrade to Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS, is there any command to achieve this?
<stressedoutcat> the recommendation is not to do it
<stressedoutcat> sub526: you're moving out of "this is supported" area, and in the wrong direction, too
<lordcirth> sub526, downgrading is a bad idea, and 14.04 is EOL. Why would you want to do that?
<mattfly> yossarianuk:  https://bpaste.net/show/6569e1ac9a89
<mattfly> i think i have the right thing?
<avrdude> what does "env LD_LIBRARY_PATH=./" do?
<leftyfb> avrdude: what version of ubuntu and what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<yossarianuk> mattfly:  looks right
<mattfly> nobody else is having those issues, that include Xorg crashing?
<avrdude> leftyfb: I'm just seeing this in a script and wondering what it means/does
<LtHummus> If I want to encrypt my home directory (or even full disk) after installing Ubuntu (i am on 18.04.2 desktop), is there a sane way to do this? I found some instructions, but they're from 2017 and I also found a stackoverflow response saying that it can be buggy (but even that's from about a year ago). Is the process still fraught with danger?
<Forty-3> how do I find out what user a service runs as?
<lordcirth> Forty-3, read it's .service file
<Forty-3> and if it doesn't set User= ?
<lordcirth> Then presumably root. You can also just look in ps/top/htop
<Forty-3> hm, I am trying to set up bind, and the service can't open the rndc key
<Forty-3> I have it chowned to bind:bind and cmod'd to 640
<Forty-3> like the one in /etc/bind
<ikonia> Forty-3: the error in th esyslog shows the user
<ikonia> for bind
<ikonia> and it depends if you're running it in a chroot
<Forty-3> not running in chroot
<ikonia> how do you know ?
<Forty-3> ok, from the logs it says "running as: named -f -u bind
<Forty-3> because I didn't set one up
<Forty-3> and from the ubuntu wiki you need to do that manually
<Forty-3> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto
<ikonia> Forty-3: there is a default config for different packages
<ikonia> ok - so the user is "bind"
<Forty-3> see the section under "chrooting bind9"
<Forty-3> right, so why can't it access the file..?
<ikonia> where is the location of the file
<Forty-3> it's in /etc/designate/rndc.key
<ikonia> is that the standard ocation ?
<ikonia> location
<ikonia> that doesn't look normal
<Forty-3> it's for openstack
<ikonia> where is the bind config file looking at
<Forty-3> anyway, the perms on that directory are 755
<leftyfb> Forty-3: does the bind user have access to /etc/designate ?
<Forty-3> yes
<ikonia> show me the line in the bind config
<ikonia> (that includes the rndc.key
<ikonia> (it's normally an include)
<Forty-3> include "/etc/designate/rndc.key";
<ikonia> show me the output of ls -la /etc/designate
<ikonia> (use a pastebin)
<Forty-3> will be a bit of a pain; the affected server is not connected to the internet
<ikonia> ok - change /etc/passwd for bind to have a valid shell, switch user to bind and try to read that file
<ikonia> (dirty hack but if you can't share output - lets cut to the chase)
<Forty-3> easier than that
<Forty-3> sudo -u bind will get you there
<Forty-3> and it can access the file fine
<ikonia> therefore it's not looking in the place you think it is looking
<ikonia> that is the only answer
<Forty-3> hmm
<ikonia> 0or you have an apparmor policy)
<ikonia> and as you're running in a non-standard location it's blogging it
<ikonia> blocking
<Forty-3> I hope not
<ikonia> check your apparmor policies
<Forty-3> does ubuntu server come with apparmor enabled by default?
<ikonia> yes
<Forty-3> hm
<gofio> Script: chrome://global/content/customElements.js:307 what "chrome" is for in that line?
<ikonia> the browser
<gofio> but i'm using firefox
<ikonia> right - so someone has hardcoded that in a script
<gofio> thanks ikonia Zuckerberg
<ikonia> don't be a jerk about it
<ikonia> you asked
<gofio> and their NSA fellows
<ikonia> gofio: enough
<cfhowlett> more than enough ...
<ikonia> you asked for help, got help, don't be a jerk to the people that help you
<gofio> ikonia: thanks
<gofio> I said
<gofio> I'm guessing that's a firefox issue and not ubuntu
<ikonia> talk to the people who wrote the script
<ikonia> it's not an ubuntu issue
<ikonia> and you've burnt your good will
<gofio> it freezes my ubuntu 18.04. Crash
<ikonia> talk to the people who wrote the script
<gofio> they'll tell me to run away from gnome asap
<ikonia> then do that
<Forty-3> ikonia: ok, that seems to have been it
<tomreyn> there's a misconception on chrome:// URIs here https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Mozilla/Tech/XUL/Tutorial/The_Chrome_URL
<ikonia> Forty-3: excellen t!
<Forty-3> added a custom rule in /etc/apparmor/local
<ikonia> Forty-3: kudos
<sebsebseb> hi
<gofio> quite impressive a single site can crash a system
<sebsebseb> right got a device  ( mini lap top GPD Pocket ),  on a slightly changed for device Ubuntu 17.10, that I want to try and upgrade to 18.04, but bumped into some issues.  can't  find repos properly etc.   I think since 17.10 is not supported anymore, so apparnatly repos get archeived too, looks like that may be to do with it ? not sure quite
<sebsebseb> oh BluesKaj
<cfhowlett> !eol | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<sebsebseb> cfhowlett: well duh
<sebsebseb> cfhowlett: I did go on something
<sebsebseb> but it 's confussing
<ikonia> sebsebseb: what are you confused about ?
<sebsebseb> I think i was on eol upgrades
<ikonia> explain
<sebsebseb> I want to try and upgrade this 17.10 to 18.04
<BluesKaj> hi sebsebseb
<ikonia> ok - what part is not clear in that link
<gofio> tomreyn: thanks for the link
<ikonia> which bit is confusion
<ikonia> confusing even
<cfhowlett> sebsebseb, "duh?"  < attitude = more help.  you have 2 choices.  clean install or eol upgrade.  your choice.
<sebsebseb> its  been a wh8ile doing stuff like that? I am meant to check the sources list looks ok first ?
<ikonia> sebsebseb: have you read the link cfhowlett posted ?
<sebsebseb> yep on it again now
<ikonia> sebsebseb: ok - so what part is not clear ?
<gofio> tomreyn: so, nothing to do with chrome the browser, isn't it
<sebsebseb> step 1 bring up sources list I guess, not been in a sources list for ages.   apt/sources or something isn't it
<ikonia> sebsebseb: ok - so your question is "where is sources.list"
<ikonia> ?
<sebsebseb> yes
<gofio> even css
<ikonia> sebsebseb: ok - so that's a simple question without the "duh" comment
<ikonia> sebsebseb: so /etc/apt is normal, however there is also /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<ikonia> (for ppa type addons)
<ikonia> sebsebseb: as yours is a non-standard release a.) we can't support it b.) it could change the location
<sebsebseb> it is 17.10 with a few minor changes for the specific device
<ikonia> sebsebseb: we can't support it
<ikonia> sebsebseb: you don't know what it's changed
<ikonia> (neither do we)
<guest> sebsebseb: you mentioned you bumped into some issues, what have you tried? What issues did you experience? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<sebsebseb> yeah I think I can try the standard eol route
<ikonia> so you'd not read it then
<guest> sebsebseb: The sources.list mentioned on that page should be /etc/apt/sources.list but you should probably move any additional ones you added in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<guest> basically follow that guide, it explains your exact situation
<sebsebseb> I have read that page
<ikonia> sebsebseb: it lists the location for the sources.list files
<sebsebseb> I just not done stuff with filets etc for ages
<sebsebseb> I do more other  things in life now !
<ikonia> sebsebseb: so if you'd read it - you'd not be asking "where are the files"
<guest> OK fair enough, you need to run: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<ikonia> it actually gives you the locations in the doc
<guest> ctrl-O Return to save, Ctrl-X to quit
<ikonia> either way - we cannot support your release
<sebsebseb> its just a remaster basically for the device, slight changes.  99% standard ubuntu
<guest> ideally back up configs in your /home directory, list packages etc, and reinstall
<ikonia> sebsebseb: unsupported
<guest> it's the 1% that gets u
<guest> you share 99 of your DNA with a chimp (no offense)
<cfhowlett> except it's NOT ubuntu.  for support of a customized non-ubuntu OS contact the manufacturer.  OR install actual ubuntu.
<klingk1ang> anybody knows software to record/edit DSD for linux?
<cfhowlett> dsd?
<klingk1ang> DSD audio format
<klingk1ang> better than PCM
<Kavzor> Need a bit of help, trying to execute a file but it keeps returning "Exec format error", I've checked both "file filename" and "uanme -a" and they both indicate that the file and the os are 64bits, so there really shouldn't be any issue executing the file, should there?
<TJ-> Kavzor: is the host architecture 64-bits? "dpkg --print-architecture"
<Kavzor> "amd64"
<Kavzor> so I'd assume so
<TJ-> Kavzor: it is possible to run a 32-bit userspace on 64-bit kernel is why I ask
<TJ-> Kavzor: show is the output of 'file'
<Kavzor> "ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (GNU/Linux), too ny program (2573)
<Kavzor> "
<TJ-> Kavzor: does it mention being statically or dynamially linked ?
<Kavzor> no, not that I can see
<TJ-> Kavzor: suspicious :)  try "readelf -h path/to/file"
<Kavzor> there's quite a lot of errors in there
<TJ-> Kavzor: there you go then :)
<Kavzor> not sure how to approach this tho.. can I pastebin it for you?
<TJ-> Kavzor: sure
<Kavzor> https://pastebin.com/cg9TtaBn
<TJ-> Kavzor: looks to have been corrupted
<Kavzor> any idea what might have caused it? at one point it's been executable
<gofio> gnome-shell jumping to 40% of cpu usage in ubuntu 18.04. Pse
<dsag> GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net/openjdk-r/ppa/ubuntu eoan InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY EB9B1D8886F44E2A W: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/openjdk-r/ppa/ubuntu eoan InRelease' is not signed.
<dsag> i get the above error
<dsag> Package 'openjdk-7-jdk' has no installation candidate
<gofio> can't open recycle bin....(papelera)...
<Kavzor> TJ- that was a huge help, managed to solve the issue
<Kavzor> another issue, I'm attempting to open ports for a remote server and the only help I could find online was through ufw, however, when I attempt running ufw it says that existing ssh connections may be disrupted
<Kavzor> would enablding ufw disable other firewall services?
<gofio> firefox comes by default with ubuntu but yet is not an ubuntu issue. One works fine with 7 tabs, the next day not even one. Don't ask
<gofio> One day
<pragmaticenigma> Kavzor: no, the warning is to let you know that while the rules are applied, the firewall goes into a blocking state by default until the rules are applied
<lotuspsychje> gofio: this is not the story channel, please focus on support questions
<Kavzor> thanks
<pragmaticenigma> Kavzor: It's also a fair warning that network admin on any computer, should not be done remotely
<dsag> how to install openjdk on ubuntu
<xibalba> Kavzor , live dangerously. do it
<coz_> dsag, isnt that installed by defaukt/
<pragmaticenigma> dsag: There are several options, can you be more specific
<pragmaticenigma> coz_: OpenJDK is not installed by default, it is installed if there is a dependency for it
<dsag> coz_: unfortunately its not. i want to install openjdk
<TJ-> !info openjdk-7-jdk eaon
<ubottu> 'eaon' is not a valid distribution: bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, disco, disco-backports, disco-proposed, eoan, eoan-backports, eoan-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
<coz_> pragmaticenigma, ah news
<TJ-> !info openjdk-7-jdk eoan
<ubottu> Package openjdk-7-jdk does not exist in eoan
<dsag> pragmaticenigma: i want to install openjdk in ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-: Why are you referring to version of ubuntu, not yet released?
<TJ-> dsag: v7 is going to be too old for 19.10 - I think even v8 is not going to be there
<pragmaticenigma> dsag: What version of Ubuntu and what version of OpenJDK
<pragmaticenigma> !eoan | dsag: First
<ubottu> dsag: First: Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) will be the 31st release of Ubuntu, scheduled for October 2019 ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseSchedule ). It will be supported for nine months.
<pragmaticenigma> dsag: Since it hasn't been released, support is not available in this channel
<coz_> 31st already, i started with first release
<Kavzor> the service doesn't appear to be enabled, despite using "ufw enable"
<pragmaticenigma> Kavzor: what service are you trying to enable?
<Kavzor> ufw
<gofio> ubuntu is frozen
<dsag> pragmaticenigma: Debian GNU/Linux 9 (stretch)
<dsag> may be openjdk 8 version
 * TJ- facepalms
<pragmaticenigma> Kavzor: what does "systemctl status ufw" report?
<pragmaticenigma> dsag: Debian support is not provided here, please see ##debian for support
<Kavzor> that it's active
<Kavzor> but if I use "ufw status verbose" it says inactive
<vuks> it's #debian, not ##debian
<dsag> pragmaticenigma: but how to install on ubuntu
<Kavzor> I really only need to open two ports, is there any other convenient way of opening ports?
<pragmaticenigma> dsag: "sudo apt install openjdk-8-jre"
<dsag> should i add any repository or something?
<pragmaticenigma> dsag: PPAs are not supported here either, you should only need the default repos provided with Ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> Kavzor: When looking at the status, did it display any rules with the firewall status?
<pragmaticenigma> Kavzor: which ports are you trying to open?
<Kavzor> 22003/tcp and 22005/udp
<tomreyn> Kavzor: by default, there's no (host) firewall on ubuntu, so to "open ports" all you need to do is to make software listen on ports.
<tomreyn> (there can be network firewalls getting in the way, too.)
<pragmaticenigma> Kavzor: tomreyn is correct, ufw is inactive if there are no rules to apply, which means the computer is in a permissive state (all ports open). based on the ports you're displaying, if remote connections are not able to reach your computer, it is likely that your Internet Modem and/or Router need to forward those ports to your machine.
<Kavzor> perhaps I shoulda mentioned that iptables are active
<pragmaticenigma> Kavzor: what does "sudo iptables --list-rules
<pragmaticenigma> " report?
<Kavzor> quite a lot.. is there any specific part that you'd want me to look for?
<pragmaticenigma> Kavzor: Just verifying what's going on... and you're correct, if you're using iptables, the ufw is not going to work
<pragmaticenigma> Kavzor: My knowledge of iptables is very limited, hopefully another volunteer can help. Else, you might want to check ##networking
<Kavzor> ait, thanks
<tomreyn> Kavzor: so you're using either iptables directly or some other mechanism to manage your host based firewall in addition to UFW?
<Kavzor> no, ufw isn't used
<Kavzor> it was just an attempt
<tomreyn> Kavzor: but are you using iptables directly or some other mechanism to manage your host based firewall? are you the only person managing the firewall on this system?
<Kavzor> currently, yes
<Kavzor> it's a remote server
<tomreyn> do you have out of band access to this system, in case you'll lock yourself out of network access?
<tomreyn> also, it's unclear whether you answered my first or second question by "currently yes", and whatthe other answer would have been.
<deadmund> My OS key is not working at all.  Can somebody help me figure out why?  My keyboard layout is US 104 (I believe)
<lordcirth> deadmund, you mean the Windows/Super key?
<deadmund> Yeah!
<tomreyn> deadmund: provide some context:   nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "$XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";)
<deadmund> tomreyn: I'll just tell you if that's ok.  It's a fully updated ubuntu 18.04 with KDE installed.
<tomreyn> okay, then i'm out, lack understanding of kde
<deadmund> tomreyn: Does it matter?
<pragmaticenigma> deadmund: Yes, KDE and Gnome interpret the key differently
<pragmaticenigma> deadmund: as for KDE, I have found the Super key works some of the time. Are you trying to set a key shortcut or just launch the applications menu?
<deadmund> pragmaticenigma: I would like to invoke the shortcut to take a screenshot with a rectangler selection.  It should be meta + shift + printscr
<deadmund> pragmaticenigma: but, the applicaiton launcher is also not responding to the windows (super / meta) key
<pragmaticenigma> deadmund: when was the last time the computer was rebooted?
<deadmund> pragmaticenigma: minutes ago trying to fix this issue
<tomreyn> maybe ask in #kubuntu
<tomreyn> you can reconfigure (and inspect the current configuration of) the terminal keyboard layout using    sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<tomreyn> i mean console / tty
<deadmund> tomreyn: I did that and tried several different ones.  They don't seem to make any difference even after I reboot.
<deadmund> tomreyn: Anyway, I'm pretty confident I have a 104 key and so changing the layout to some arbitrary other one doesn't seem like a logical thing to do.
<pragmaticenigma> deadmund: There are a number of applications that steal the ability for plasma to intercept the key presses. I haven't been able to isolate what cuases the meta key to stop working. An old bug referenced an issue with KWin, but that was patched in 2016
<tomreyn> deadmund: they should make a difference to the tty, not (neccessarily) to the graphical desktop environment
<deadmund> pragmaticenigma: Interesting, I am using several programs that might do that.  Slack, Amarok, Firefox, I'll do a little experiment.
<pragmaticenigma> deadmund: Slack I know is installed via Snap, and that might explain it as I have that application too
<pragmaticenigma> Firefox doesn't seem to affect it for me
<deadmund> pragmaticenigma: I killed slack and it didn't seem to make any difference
<tomreyn> as a reminder, ubuntu flavour specific disucssion is best had in the flavour specific channel.
<pragmaticenigma> it's persistant, I usually don't recover the key until either a log out or (usually in my case) a reboot
<deadmund> pragmaticenigma: I'll investigate.  Thanks for the hint!
<shinoda> Guys my xorg is using a lot of memory. I am not sure what is the issue, but I have come to the conclusion that this happens after my computer starts from a suspend. Any ideas what the issue could be ?
<hans_> can i run a chrooted 18.04 enviornment on a 16.04?
<sarnold> hans_: I believe lxd does that, so it probably should work with chroot too
<hans_> any suggestions on how to set it up?
<hans_> i remember doing something similar with debian a couple of years ago and it worked great, but i don't recall how i set it up, iirc there was just a tar.gz file i downloaded from somewhere and chrooted inside there and it was ready to go but
<hans_> i really don't remember the details
<Gallomimia> um. wow. i can't seem to unlock my crypto. done it every day for the last 2 weeks no problem
<Gallomimia> after i updated kernel today, nothing happens
<hans_> "nothing" ?
<hans_> sarnold, nvm i think i got it, somethingsomething download "ubuntu-base-18.04-base-amd64.tar.gz", extract & mount & chroot mountpoint;
<sarnold> hans_: installing lxd is probalby the easiest way to get a good working end product, but "debootstrap xenial" ought to be a good start. check out schroot if you're doing a lot of chroot things
<sarnold> hans_: ah if that exists, then that'd probably also work :)
<Gallomimia> wow.
<Gallomimia> everything is freaking out
<Gallomimia> discord restarted in the middle of launching...
<Gallomimia> system froze outright
<Gallomimia> and by nothing, i mean, "Disks" reports that the block device is empty
<Gallomimia> as if it suddenly doesn't understand what a luks container is
<hans_> what's the difference between fallocate and truncate?
<hans_> the programs
<hans_> they seem to do pretty much the same thing, or so it seems?
<lordcirth> hans_, well, for one thing 'fallocate' supports things like --dig-holes
<sarnold> hans_: fallocate can do a lot more htan just change the length of a file
<hans_> oh dig-holes looks useful, thanks for pointing it out
<hans_> nvm
<Gallomimia> if you're in a hole, stop digging?
<sarnold> hans_: but even when just changing the length, I think they do different things; I believe the truncate(2) syscall is allowed to make a sparse file, but fallocate(2) will allocate blocks for the file, and just not use them, if the filesystem supports that operation, to 'reserve' space for the file
<jonopoly> I've got an Asus tuf 505gm laptop with i7 8th gen and a 1060gtx
<jonopoly> Laptop seems warmer than with Windows any advice?
<jonopoly> What's latest gpu driver I can install?
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | jonopoly
<ubottu> jonopoly: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<lotuspsychje> jonopoly: check the ubuntu graphics ppa, wich driver are you currently on?
<hans_> -bash: ./bash: cannot execute binary file: Exec format error
<hans_> ohh nvm wrong arch bash
<jonopoly> I've got two gpus...
<jonopoly> Intel corporation device and nvidia 106m
<lotuspsychje> jonopoly: less warm= powersaving mode
<hans_> hah, it worked :) running 18.04 env inside 16.04
<kinghat> am i missing something when trying to set this association? xdg-mime default firefox.desktop x-scheme-handler/ff
<kinghat> ff is a custom handler.
<kinghat> if i query that it returns nothing, but if i query the magnet handler it returns what it should be
<kinghat> same with mailtoM
<kinghat> mailto*
<jonopoly> how can I stop my laptop warming up
<jonopoly> seems to be on 64c idle...
<sarnold> jonopoly: ouch. check top to see what's burning cpu. check powertop to see if it has suggestions.
<jonopoly> thanks
<sarnold> jonopoly: maybe the thermald package can help
<Gallomimia> also.... clean it
<jonopoly> just bought it a week ago
<Gallomimia> make sure the vents are clear, not blocked by desk, bed
<jonopoly> window's runs fine, quiet and smooth
<jonopoly> Linux, warm and not entirely sure about gpu..
<Gallomimia> add gpu drivers. maybe it's taxing the cpu since it doesn't know how to use gpu to display
<ChadTaljaardt> i am trying to do a sudo apt-get update and getting this error E: The repository 'https://packagecloud.io/rabbitmq/erlang/ubuntu bionic Release' does not have a Release file.
<ChadTaljaardt> any idea how i can fix this
<ChadTaljaardt> i was trying to install this https://packagecloud.io/rabbitmq/erlang/install
<jonopoly> Gallomimia: I've got two it seems and I don't know why Intel and gtx
<Gallomimia> one is built into the cpu
<jonopoly> ah okay
<Gallomimia> the dedicated chip is obviously more powerful. you'll want to get the nvidia drivers installed and things should settle down
<Gallomimia> !nvidia | jonopoly
<ubottu> jonopoly: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<sarnold> ChadTaljaardt: even the top level of the page doesn't exist: https://packagecloud.io/rabbitmq/erlang/ubuntu --> 404
<sarnold> ChadTaljaardt: email them and ask?
<Gallomimia> can't seem to read anything on my raid array. can anyone give me some steps for sorting this out, testing to see what's wrong?
<Gallomimia> i do know how to assemble it manually, but, how do i un-assemble it?
<Gallomimia> AHA i got it
<Gallomimia> if in doubt, rtfm
<sentiment> hi. I've noticed a ridiculous problem with one key not working sometimes
<sentiment> all of a sudden
<sentiment> like right now, I can't type it, it's a persian letter
<sentiment> I have to reboot to make it work again!!
<adrian_1908> Is it a "dead" key, i.e. one you have to press twice or combine with other keys to make a character?
<sentiment> no it's not a dead key in that sense
<sentiment> can I fix it now or do I have to reboot?!
<sentiment> isn't it just a ridiculous problem in this day and age?!
<sentiment> we're not living in the 90s are we
<adrian_1908> No idea, I never ran into the issue. Agreed, it seems ridiculous. I would go to keyboard layouts and try toggling those, maybe see if that resets the issue without rebooting. Have you done a websearch on the issue?
<sentiment> granted, I had tweaked the keys mapping file once. But how come it works one time and fails another time?
<sentiment> no I haven't googled yet
<Gallomimia> my GUI keeps hanging on me. doing weird things....
<adrian_1908> sentiment: Maybe see if a virtual keyboard like OnBoard supports persian and see how that behavior with regard to the key.
<sentiment> ok thx
<_dbugger> Can anyone help me? In the middle of my screen there is the image of the mouse cursor... even thought there is another one that is the one I am actually moving
<_dbugger> Its like it got painted there, and nobody cleaned it
<shinoda> Guys my xorg is using a lot of memory. I am not sure what is the issue, but I have come to the conclusion that this happens after my computer starts from a suspend. Any ideas what the issue could be ?
<swills> Xorg uses a lot of memory normally, is there something leading you to believe it's an issue?
<shinoda> I am not sure. But it seems like after a suspend its more. I am not sure how to solve the issue. Also seems this issue has been running for a long time.
<shinoda> This is a problem since I am talking about memory usage of close to 3G.
<lotuspsychje> shinoda: wich brand? ubuntu version? graphics driver version?
<shinoda> Will shifting to wayland solve the problem ? I am on Kubuntu 18.04 (bionic)
<shinoda> Dell Inspiron 7559, Bionic, Nvidia GTX 960m, Core i5.
<swills> memory accounting can be tricky, are you sure it's real memory usage? are you running out of memory?
<shinoda> I am not running out per se. But I usually have 2 virtual machines running. Which makes the system inoperatable.
<shinoda> When Xorg does what it does. Also I am experiencing this problem only since the last 15 days. Din't exist before that.
<lotuspsychje> shinoda: kubuntu is known for high recources
<lotuspsychje> shinoda: but you say this only occurs after suspend?
<shinoda> lotuspsychje Yes,but my experience has been very smooth with Kubuntu. Also I have noticed this problem since the past 15 days or so. And yes after suspend usually.
<shinoda> lotuspsychje https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tyzJFN4DkJ/ (Graphics driver)
<lotuspsychje> shinoda: maybe as a test, you can try switching performance mode to powersaving mode, see if you can reproduce
<shinoda> Sure.
<shinoda> lotuspsychje  Its actually on power saving mode LOL.
<lotuspsychje> shinoda: aha, try enable your nvidia
<shinoda> lotuspsychje Have done it. Lets hope for the best. Also if the issue does arise do you want me to log something ?
<lotuspsychje> shinoda: its always great to leave a tail syslog or journal open when testing
<shinoda> Noted. Will preserve logs for the time being.
<shinoda> lotuspsychje I am curious is wayland better than Xorg ?
<gnac> So, running ubuntu 18.04.02. Trying to get postfix running.
<lotuspsychje> shinoda: well we dont judge about that in this channel, as we have users for both
<gnac> Howver I keep getting "error: unsupported dictionary type: mysql" errors.
<gnac> I was getting them yesterday, so I checked to see if postfix-mysql was installed, it was.
<shinoda> lotuspsychje What would you recommend me ? Is it something I should research ?
<gnac> I then uninstalled it, then re-installed it and the errors went away.
<gnac> Until today, when I returned to setting up some virtual hosts.
<lotuspsychje> shinoda: try to debug systematic, 1 test at time
<shinoda> lotuspsychje you are right.
<pellski> Hi, could anyone help me get dns working on 18.04 i have been googling for few days now, the only thing that works (for a while) is echo nameserver 8.8.8.8 > /etc/resolv.conf
<lordcirth> pellski, 'systemd-resolve --status'?
<lordcirth> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pellski> lordcirth: Failed to get global data: Unit systemd-resolved.service is masked.
<pellski> I am running command as root.
<pellski> lordcirth: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JvmbxPSVXr/
<leftyfb> pellski: server or desktop?
<pellski> leftyfb: Server
<leftyfb> pellski: https://www.tecmint.com/configure-network-static-ip-address-in-ubuntu/
<pellski> leftyfb: i have tried that
<pellski> leftyfb: however i do not have /etc/netplan/01-netcfg.yaml i just have 50-cloud-init.yaml
<Gallomimia> say, where should i go looking for the old library files from rhythm box? they're on a previous install of ubuntu, different volume
<Gallomimia> in home?
<pellski> uhm ok... now all of a sudden it starts to work
<pellski> All i have done is unmasked resolved..
<kinghat> serial question, do i have to power down my puter to attach a new sata HDD?
<Gallomimia> if your motherboard supports SATA hotplugging and that option is enabled, no
<Gallomimia> but, it's strongly recommended
<kinghat> can i just open the side panel and attach the sata cable then power cable?
<kinghat> ya im not sure if it does.
<Gallomimia> and you'll probably need to reboot and enter the bios to check and turn it on anyway
<kinghat> right lol
<kinghat> i just have a few drives i need to check/wipe before i recycle them.
<Gallomimia> is there some super important reason you don't want to pwer it off?
<Gallomimia> oh, repeated process?
<Gallomimia> yeah. i suggest you look up if it supports hotplugging
<Gallomimia> better yet, get yourself a drive-dock that turns them into external drives
<kinghat> im trying to get rid of them lol
<Gallomimia> why??
<kinghat> 10k wd raptors from like 2003
<kinghat> 36gb
<Gallomimia> eh..
<Gallomimia> they could be useful one day
<kinghat> no real use for them. just eats power.
<Gallomimia> for example the system i'm on right now, has some problems with its main drives which are in a raid
<kinghat> my 128gb SSDs are in the system for "useful one day"
<Gallomimia> i took out an old drive and installed clean, now i am free to repair stuff and then copy the clean install
<Gallomimia> it doesn't eat power if its in a static proof bag on your shelf
<Gallomimia> for my own information on this, how many drives do you have versus how many open sata ports?
<Gallomimia> pretty nice back then... amazing how quick this stuff gets so out of date
<kinghat> only SSDs for me on out unless i need lots of storage
<kinghat> only thing these drives are good for is the magnets inside.
<Gallomimia> i'm actually trying to get to the point i can use linux technology to hybridize my ssd's and platters
<Gallomimia> someone in this channel suggested it to me years ago. still haven't managed to do it
<jonopoly> any idea cooling down laptop? gtx 1060 and Intel graphics i7
<jonopoly> laptop is about week old idle at 61c
<jasonwc> Hi, I just saw the news that Ubuntu won't be compiling 32-bit packages after 19.10.  18.04 also didn't ship with a 32-bit install image, although it was still possible to do a 32 bit install.  Given these decisions, it seems there is very little demand for 32-bit installs (64-bit hardware has been available for more than 10 years, after all).  However, Ubuntu's popularity contest shows 3x more 32 bit than 64-bit users (2.08
<jasonwc> million vs. 710,000).  Is the popularity contest wrong or is Ubuntu really dropping its most popular arch (although it shouldn't be)?
<jasonwc> Relying on the info here - https://popcon.ubuntu.com/
<jonopoly> So I'm using Ubuntu mate
<jonopoly> With an i7
<jonopoly> Intel gpu and gtx 1060
<jonopoly> Idle is 61c any advice on cooling it down? Laptop is about a week old
<Bashing-om> jasonwc: See: https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-will-drop-support-for-32-bit-architectures-in-future-ubuntu-releases-526439.shtml , There was a long period asking user's inputs before this decision was taken.
<qwebirc9469> Does anyone have any information on the SACK Panic CVE on the Ubuntu Cloud images? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SACKPanic
<CaptainN> better heatsink, jonopoly
<qwebirc9469> I see that they are being addressed in the linux-hwe packages, but I don;t know how that translates to the cloud images
<jasonwc> Yeah, I see that.  I'm just surprised that so many users are still using 32-bit installs when 64-bit capable hardware has been available for at least 11-12 years.  It's particularly surprising given that Ubuntu dropped 32-bit desktop images with 17.10.
<jasonwc> Assuming popularity contest is accurate (a big if, surely), 12% of Debian users are on i386, but about 74% of Ubuntu users are.
<CaptainN> im shocked people still are using i386s
<jasonwc> I would imagine the vast majority are using the wrong arch, and that they have 64-bit capable CPUs.  However, netbooks with 32 bit Atoms were popular for a time.
<jasonwc> But even those are fairly old - the most recent one appears to have been released in Q1 2009 - https://ark.intel.com/content/www/us/en/ark/products/41411/intel-atom-processor-n280-512k-cache-1-66-ghz-667-mhz-fsb.html
<jasonwc> Actually, there were some later ones - The last Intel processors for computers that lacked 64-bit support were the Lincroft series (Z6xx) of Atom processors. Those were introduced in 2010 and 2011.
<hggdh> alex_d: see https://usn.ubuntu.com/4017-1
<OerHeks> interesting, if you want 32 bit iso's, find community volunteers to make it happen?
<OerHeks> and not only iso, also deb packages
<jasonwc> OerHeks, I'm not really interested in using 32-bit.  My x86 systems have 16-128GiB of RAM.  I'm just curious why the updated popularity contest numbers show ~75% of Ubunut's users are on i386 when 64-bit hardware has been available for more than a decade and 17.10, 18.04, and 19.04 only released with 64-bit desktop images.  Seems like the stats are wrong.
<OerHeks> oh, those numbers are not solid, it is hard to get real stats
<OerHeks> nor downloads iso, nor torrents iso, nor updates figures are available, so any stats are just a thought
<jasonwc> Presumably Ubuntu has its own statistics.  Hard to believe they would drop i386 without having some sense of the # of users.
<OerHeks> it is not just ubuntu, it is linux wide..
<OerHeks> and 'some sense of the users' against the time volunteers need to work, it is not worth it anymore
<OerHeks> still, you can install i386, mini iso, or lubuntu
<jasonwc> I realize that it's hard to get reliable stats for Linux in general, but the Debian numbers seem much more reasonable (12%).  Debian also has a reputation for supporting old hardware and has given no indication it will drop i386 in the near future.  In fact, we know Buster will support it.
<jasonwc> True, still available using the 18.04 LTS mini ISO
<hggdh> jasonwc: your best source would be the discourse forum Steve pointed out. We cannot really help you here
<gunix> is there any way to make ubuntu upgrades not produce ANY prompt?
<gunix> i just want to run "apt update; apt dist-upgrade -y; reboot" on some hosts every week and every time there is something that gets stuck
<gunix> i end up manually running 'dpkg --configure -a' on all by hand.
<xamithan> Easiest thing to do would be to fix the stuck problems
<gunix> xamithan: if that is the best ubuntu can do, i will just switch all those nodes to other distros that don't cause such problems
<xamithan> Well there is options you can place in your apt config or dpkg configs that will fix stuff like that
<xamithan> But without knowing why the packages are "stuck" no one can say
<xamithan> I don't have any issues as you describe them
<gunix> xamithan: that sounds brilliant.
<gunix> it is always seomthing else
<gunix> for example PHP always asks if he should keep old config
<gunix> now i got this on 7 nodes: https://imgur.com/5KvMlXW.png
<xamithan> so that would be force-confold
<xamithan> https://serverfault.com/questions/259226/automatically-keep-current-version-of-config-files-when-apt-get-install/593640
<gunix> i also see export DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive
<gunix> i will add these two to the script and see if i still get the same issues next week when i have to upgrade everything again
<xamithan> There is also this one I see: https://serverfault.com/questions/48724/100-non-interactive-debian-dist-upgrade
<jasonwc> hggdh, Thanks, I got my answer from https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/i386-architecture-will-be-dropped-starting-with-eoan-ubuntu-19-10/11263 ("This will free up some time to focus on amd64. i386 makes up around 1% of the Ubuntu install base."
<gunix> xamithan: thank you!
<Gallomimia> what's with firefox giving me blank pages when i go to various URL's? i know it's not blank. i even got a blank page of youtube, tho the sound still played
<Gallomimia> context menus won't open, options menu won't open. nothing works properly. how do i fix this??
<CoffeeCattle> Hello. I'm having constant trouble with my wifi, could anyone help me with that, please? It regularly just stops working and I have to keep turning it off and on to get it to work again
<jeremy31> CoffeeCattle: in terminal do>    sudo sed -i 's/3/2/' /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/*
<CoffeeCattle> I did that last time I came to this channel for support, no luck
<CoffeeCattle> oh wait
<CoffeeCattle> I think last time they got me to change the 2 to a 2
<jeremy31> CoffeeCattle: Check encryption settings on the router, TKIP causes problems, disable IPv6 in Network Manager
<CoffeeCattle> sorry, 3 to a 2
<CoffeeCattle> disable ipv6 on the router?
<jeremy31> CoffeeCattle: Just in Network Manager
<jeremy31> CoffeeCattle: Some of the best advice for fixing some basic wifi problems in Ubuntu are at https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2354328&p=13614520&#post13614520
<CoffeeCattle> okay thank you, I've done all that and I'll see if it helps
<jeremy31> CoffeeCattle: You can always post on Ubuntuforums.org, see the sticky post in Networking https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370108 so someone might have some other fixes
<CoffeeCattle> thank you
<analogical> is there a terminal command that lets you update the kernel?
<xamithan> Sure,  apt dist-upgrade
<usney> the kernel gets updates with the rest of the system?
<analogical> xamithan, thanks
<OerHeks> kernel updates comes with the rest, there is a HWE option for 18.04 LTS
<OerHeks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<OerHeks> and even a hwe-edge, that gives kernel 5.x, or use hwe and wait until 18.04.3 comes out in august
<kinghat> how long is it supposed to take to take a fresh 36gb HDD and encrypt it with luks?
<kinghat> its 10k rpm
<kinghat> been like 10 min
<sarnold> what's your sustained throughput to the thing? at 100 MB/s that's about six minutes
<kinghat> ya not sure
<OerHeks> 36 gb .. 10k .. sounds like an ancient scsi one, 2 hrs?
<kinghat> wd raptor
<kinghat> 10k sata
<sarnold> those multiple-of-nine-gig 10k scsi drives had a significantly longer life than I ever would have expected
<sarnold> iirc those sounded really cool 20, 22 years ago
<kinghat> its odd because i cant even really hear them spinning.
<kinghat> ooo they just finished
<usney> what is the command to list what my cpu's herts are?
<sarnold> usney: grep "^cpu MHz" /proc/cpuinfo
<usney> thank you sarnold
<exell> Can anyone help me with the 'alias' command. I want to add 'website.com/' to an alias but I want to add parameters after the / within the alias. example wb='website.com/'then wb parameter
<sarnold> exell: what are you trying to do?
<exell> @sarnold cheat a shortcut to cht.sh using the cht alias
<sarnold> exell: try this: alias cht=cht.sh
<sarnold> then when you type cht website.com it'll run cht.sh website.com
<exell> @sarnold it needs to be curl cht.sh/(parameter) but when I try alias cht='curl cht.sh/' it pops an error when i run cht (parameter)
<sarnold> exell: oh. *that* can't be done with aliases, a shell function or shell script are your best bets.
<sarnold> exell: do you want this only for interactive shells or as something that can be run by other programs or scripts?
<exell> @sarnold only interacive.. it was to save a bit of time but I thought I could use alias
<sarnold> exell: aliases can only work on the leading word of a command, and they don't take parameters
<exell> @sarnold got ya.. what would you recommend as an alternative for the result I'm looking for?
<sarnold> exell: try this: function crt () { curl https://crt.sh/$1 ; }
<sarnold> exell: you'll get 404s with that exact url, but it's probably close :)
<exell> @sarnold cool, i'll probably create a bash script and put it in bin. Many Thanks :D
<sarnold> exell: alright, have fun :)
<akem_> Hey, in Ubuntu 18.04 is there a way to make the file manager nautilus displays total file number in current folder, like a status bar or something, i found some informations but it's only for older version i think.
<xamithan> There used to be but it was removed long ago in the old code
<xamithan> You should still be able to ctrl+a and get the number
<akem_> Ok, it works, thanks for the tip xamithan.
#ubuntu 2019-06-19
<micros> Hi.  Does anyone know if I can dedicate a hard disk to thw WSL Ubuntu root or at least user home directory?  I would like to make Linux builds and need about 500 free GB.  Thanks.
<xamithan> We know nothing about WSL here.  Might want to msg /alis to find the WSL channel
<sarnold> I'd sure hope so, "real linux" lets you mount filesystems more or less anywhere.. hopefully microsoft's version of it does similar
<OerHeks> wsl is supported in a dedicated channel
<OerHeks> !wsl
<ubottu> Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<sarnold> oh nice
<Kendos-Kenlen> Hello :) Is there any way to PXE boot a Ubuntu Desktop iso? I tried to set it up but it does not have a netboot folder in the ISO' install folder.
<usney> hi guys
<mr_lou> Morning!
<Gallomimia> whoa! i just woke my computer from suspend and it looks like the displays are in 256 color mode
<Gallomimia> what gives
<Gallomimia> can anyone talk to me about suspend? what happens when i push the power button on my case
<lotuspsychje> !details | Gallomimia
<ubottu> Gallomimia: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Gallomimia> the background is spackle, limited number of colors. happened after waking
<Gallomimia> !suspend
<lotuspsychje> Gallomimia: ubuntu version, kernel version, graphics card chipset, driver version, computer brand, bios up to date?
<leonardus> Is it possible to downgrade to LTS?
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: downgrading is not how ubuntu works
<leonardus> So I have to reinstall?
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: yes
<leonardus> ok
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: before using ubuntu, we reccomend thinking what you want first, the lts way, or the non-lts way
<leonardus> wanted non-lts until the announcement of dropping 32bit support
<usney> is it true I read in the news ubuntu is going to sell to microsoft???
<leonardus> usney: ubuntu is a product, not a company, it cannot be sold to microsoft like that
<leonardus> and as far as i know, canonical is not being sold to microsoft
<leonardus> where did you read that?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | leonardus usney
<ubottu> leonardus usney: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<bray90820> does ubuntu live ask you for a password when using sudo
<Sveta> no
<Sveta> bray90820: does it work for you?
<bray90820> I got it it does nopt ask for a sudo password
<Sveta> good, this looks solved then. do you have another question about it?
<bray90820> Sveta: I do not
<Sveta> nice. i am glad it is working well for you. if you have a question later you are welcome to ask
<jurisdictator> i want to install ubuntu on a dell inspiron 15-3567
<jurisdictator> but i want to make sure that the touchscreen will work
<jurisdictator> how can I check on this?
<EriC^^> jurisdictator: try the live usb first maybe, and search online for experience with it
<EriC^^> i mean if anyone else has tried before
<usr123> https://pastebin.com/CS2d1Xy7 I get this error on apt --fix-broken install
<EriC^^> usr123: what happens if you type "sudo apt-get -s remove libpython3.7-stdlib" ?
<EriC^^> (note the -s)
<usr123> https://dpaste.de/R4mM got this
<EriC^^> usr123: what does 'apt-cache rdepends python3.7-distutils' give?
<usr123> $ apt-cache rdepends python3.7-distutils python3.7-distutils Reverse Depends:
<EriC^^> usr123: try "sudo apt-get -s remove python3.7-distutils libpython3.7-stdlib+"
<usr123> Doesnt fix it. I still get error on apt --fix-broken install
<usr123> The same
<EriC^^> usr123: i wonder what depends on that python3.7-distutils package, i dont trust the rdepends (reverse dependencies) output
<usr123> Can you explain what the issue is?
<usr123> I'm a noob
<EriC^^> usr123: well i dont know for sure but it seems like it's trying to overwrite some files of one package with another and after that some process is getting killed
<EriC^^> the process that merges files together
<EriC^^> usr123: can you type "apt-cache policy python3.7-distutils libpython3.7-stdlib" ?
<EriC^^> those are the 2 packages btw
<signalsout> Patch level, 1000!
<EriC^^> usr123: also, type 'grep "Depends.*python3.7-distutils" /var/lib/dpkg/status'   that should show us which packages depend on it
<usr123> grep is empty
<EriC^^> ok, good, what about the policy command?
<usr123> https://dpaste.de/Sy3e Output of the above command
<lsfc1914> Hello, I have Firefox 63.0.3 on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS. But I read an article that my current release has a big security issue and I must upgrade to Firefox 67. So far I didn't manage to do that. I tried "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade firefox" but it didn't work at all. I just received a message "firefox is already the newest version (63.0.3+build1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1)". So how should I do that upgrade?
<EriC^^> !info python3.7-distutils bionic
<ubottu> Package python3.7-distutils does not exist in bionic
<EriC^^> usr123: i guess you could try to remove python3.7-distutils to satisfy the dependencies, it's not supposed to be in bionic anyways, i guess it was from an earlier version
<EriC^^> usr123: try "sudo dpkg -P python3.7-distutils"
<EriC^^> usr123: if that fails, try "sudo dpkg -P --force-all python3.7-distutils"
<EriC^^> if that works, then "sudo apt-get -f install" should work this time
<usr123> But I have a project that depends on python3.7
<usr123> This is work PC
<EriC^^> lsfc1914: type "sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy firefox" and paste please
<EriC^^> !paste | lsfc1914
<ubottu> lsfc1914: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rkta> Trying to run a bash script with parameters as another user from a git hook. I added a rule to /etc/sudoers to run this script without password. However, I get prompted for pw and then error 'not allowed to run /bin/bash -c path/to/file arg1 arg2...'. If I allow /bin/bash in /etc/sudoers it works. What I'm doing wrong?
<blackflow> rkta: what's the sudoers rule?
<rkta> blackflow: git»···ALL=(build:build) NOPASSWD: /home/build/build.sh
<lsfc1914> EriC^^, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cBJbTb9HXT/
<usr123> EriC^^: Will that remove python3.7 from my PC?
<EriC^^> usr123: i dont think so, the status files mentions nothing depending on it, but hold that thought, try "dpkg -L python3.7-distutils" it should list the files of the package
<EriC^^> usr123: also type "apt-cache show python3.7-distutils" and paste the dependencies of the package
<usr123> https://dpaste.de/zL0f Here is output
<blackflow> rkta: and how are you invoking build.sh ?
<EriC^^> usr123: aha what about the Depends line of apt-cache show?
<usr123> https://dpaste.de/uraK Here is the output of cache show
<EriC^^> !info python3.7-lib2to3 bionic
<ubottu> Package python3.7-lib2to3 does not exist in bionic
<EriC^^> usr123: i think nothing will be affected, you can try to reinstall it if it's offered in your system later after apt fixes itself i guess
<usr123> Ok.
<EriC^^> try the dpkg -P command, then apt-get -f install let me know how it goes
<rkta> blackflow: exec sudo -i -u build /home/build/build.sh arg1 arg2
<usr123> apt --fix-broken install works now
<usr123> Thanks.
<EriC^^> usr123: great, it didnt remove any more packages right? during the -f install
<EriC^^> rkta: that wont give 'build /home/build/build.sh' NOPASSWD rights
<usr123> $ sudo dpkg -P python3.7-distutils (Reading database ... 299096 files and directories currently installed.) Removing python3.7-distutils (3.7.3-1+xenial1) ...
<EriC^^> rkta: i guess you could make another command called 'start-build.sh' and use that with NOPASSWD and have that have the line build /home/build/build.sh
<EriC^^> usr123: and the apt-get -f install? only fixed apt, no packages removed?
<usr123> EriC^^: Didn't seem to remove anything
<usr123> Corrected dependencies and set up a bunch of packages
<rkta> EriC^^: Why it will not give NOPASSWD rigths? And why a wrapper? And why is it working with /bin/bash in sudoers?
<rkta> EriC^^: I need to pass the args from the git hook
<rkta> Or do I need to use a different wrapper for different args? Are the args the problem for the sudoers rule?
<blackflow> rkta: can you execute that sudo line directly on the command prompt, not as a hook but as a git user?
<blackflow> rkta: I suspect that build.sh calls sudo in turn
<EriC^^> usr123: aha you can try reinstalling python3.7-distutils if you want and see what happens
<EriC^^> rkta: in sudo you gave rights to exec build.sh, but you're not executing build.sh you'd executing the program "build"
<EriC^^> that's why it doesnt work
<blackflow> EriC^^: uh no that's -u <user>
<EriC^^> oh, didnt notice that, thanks
<rkta> blackflow: Can't execute build.sh in any way. And there is not sudo in build.sh.
<EriC^^> maybe it doesn't like the "-i" cause that would end up doing bash -c 'command'
<blackflow> -i just means full login
<EriC^^> blackflow: yeah but it would do bash -c 'command'
<blackflow> I don't think so
<rkta> It's the -i
<EriC^^> blackflow: "man sudo"
<EriC^^> rkta: aha, cool
<rkta> But without my script fails m(
<EriC^^> rkta: probably it needs the $HOME variable set right
<EriC^^> and possibly other stuff that -i does (like use ~/.profile etc)
<rkta> I guess I'll figure it out. Thanks so far
<EriC^^> no problem
<rkta> EriC^^: And you are right, it was $HOME :)
<EriC^^> :)
<geirha> ubuntu should really adjust that default; it should change HOME by default
<geirha> it's rarely useful to have HOME set to the homedir of the user you're sudoing from
<lsfc1914> some help about my firefox issue asked about half an hour ago?
<thingfish> lsfc1914: it probably involves adding a repo for the updated version of FF.
<thingfish> I'm new to Ubuntu sort of...not really sure of the Ubuntu way to do it.
<blackflow> lsfc1914: did you run `apt update` before that?
<lsfc1914> blackflow, I ran `apt-get update`
<EriC^^> lsfc1914: what about 'apt-cache policy firefox' ?
<lsfc1914> EriC^^, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cBJbTb9HXT/`
<EriC^^> lsfc1914: run 'apt-cache policy firefox' alone
<EriC^^> it ended up not running cause apt-get update error'd out
<lsfc1914> EriC^^, here it is: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pjng5tQVFB/
<EriC^^> lsfc1914: i think first you need to fix apt-get update http://ppa.launchpad.net/venerix and http://ppa.launchpad.net/upubuntu-com have errors
<EriC^^> i think it's trying to download the source info, i'm not sure though, and i dont know whether it actually needs that stuff or what, any idea about these ppas?
<EriC^^> it seems last valid ppa for http://ppa.launchpad.net/upubuntu-com/mobile/ubuntu/dists/ was on 'precise' (12.04)
<lsfc1914> I can remove them if they are causing errors
<EriC^^> yeah remove both of them using 'ppa-purge'
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<EriC^^> !ppa-purge | lsfc1914
<ubottu> lsfc1914: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<lsfc1914> EriC^^, I can't remove them, no idea why. :x
<EriC^^> lsfc1914: paste the command you're running and the output
<sub526> I’ve an Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS system with “4.4.0-66-generic” kernel version. I want to install lower version kernel “3.16.0-30-generic” , is there any command to install it? I just want to have dual boot option for both the kernels.
<lsfc1914> EriC^^, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZJD6fXD8wQ/
<lsfc1914> I also tried: `sudo apt-get install ppa-purge http://ppa.launchpad.net/venerix/pkg/ubuntu`
<EriC^^> lsfc1914: "which ppa-purge" does it give back /usr/bin/ppa-purge?
<EriC^^> *try "which ppa-purge"
<blackflow> sub526: no, that kernel version is no longer supported in Ubuntu. the only way is for you to manually back (forward?) port the kernel from archived src debs or build it from upstream source.
<lsfc1914> EriC^^, it gives /usr/sbin/ppa-purge
<EriC^^> lsfc1914: ok try "sudo ppa-purge ppa:venerix/pkg"
<lsfc1914> EriC^^, here is the output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xrYVyjRDdC/
<EriC^^> lsfc1914: ok seems like ppa-purge needs to use apt-get update before working, so that's a no-go for ppa-purge
<EriC^^> lsfc1914: let's try to manually remove the sources for them and call it a day
<EriC^^> lsfc1914: type "tail -v -n+1 /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/*}"
<lsfc1914> EriC^^, I typed that
<lsfc1914> should I show the output?
<EriC^^> lsfc1914: yes please
<lsfc1914> EriC^^, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ww73SGTZqX/
<sub526> blackflow: how to back port the kernel from archived src debs?
<EriC^^> lsfc1914: type "sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/upubuntu-com-ubuntu-mobile-xenial.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/venerix-ubuntu-pkg-xenial.list"
<EriC^^> lsfc1914: then try "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade firefox"
<EriC^^> you probably want to run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" as well when you have time
<EriC^^> lsfc1914: sorry "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox"  that should upgrade only firefox
<lsfc1914> EriC^^, it still says "firefox is already the newest version (63.0.3+build1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1)"
<EriC^^> what was the output of sudo apt-get update?
<lsfc1914> EriC^^, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Nt4FNRKS45/
<sub526> blackflow: I can try build from upstream source, but don't know how to get the exact source code for 3.16.0-30-generic ?
<EriC^^> lsfc1914: that looks good, hmm what does 'apt-cache policy firefox' give?
<EriC^^> lsfc1914: maybe that mirror has some problems? http://mirrors.neterra.net/ubuntu/
<EriC^^> for me firefox 67 shows from xenial-updates repository
<lsfc1914> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qXhKWfRWw2/
<lsfc1914> I guess so because it shows 500 at the beginning
<EriC^^> lsfc1914: i would switch to official ubuntu mirrors
<lsfc1914> ok, sound great, but how to do it? :)
<lsfc1914> from sources.list or software updater or somewhere else?
<EriC^^> lsfc1914: type "sudo sed -i 's@http://mirrors.neterra.net/ubuntu/@http://bg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/@' /etc/apt/sources.list"
<EriC^^> then sudo apt-get update again
<lsfc1914> EriC^^, ok I did it
<EriC^^> lsfc1914: ok try 'sudo apt-get install firefox' again
<lsfc1914> and now should I do again apt-get install firefox?
<EriC^^> yeah
<lsfc1914> well, I really don't know what to say
<lsfc1914> it is okay now, Firefox is version 67.0.2
<EriC^^> great
<lsfc1914> EriC^^, thank you very very much for the help and the patience
<EriC^^> lsfc1914: you're welcome no problem :)
<lsfc1914> I wasted maybe an hour of your time
<lsfc1914> sorry about that and once again - thank you
<EriC^^> no waste, np
<lsfc1914> have a good day :)
<EriC^^> thanks you too :)
<Alarm_> ello. i try to install Open office on ubuntu 18.04 following those instructions: https://tecadmin.net/install-apache-openoffice-on-ubuntu-debian/ ,  https://computingforgeeks.com/install-latest-apache-openoffice-on-ubuntu-18-04-debian-9/
<Alarm_> when i follow the mentioned step "sudo dpkg -i  *.deb" , i get several errors which i cannot figure out how to solve them https://justpaste.it/1q2mp
<blackflow> sub526: take a look at these debs: https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/   HOWEVER... note that systemd expects certain kernel functionalities and is to be updated in step with the kernel. meaning, such an old kernel might render your system unusable.
<blackflow> Alarm_: any particular reason you want OpenOffice instead of the readily available fork of it, LibreOffice?
<Alarm_> blackflow: i need it for an integration in a software application to convert some documents. i used an older version of it on SuSe (Open office 3.1) and now we move our development environment on Ubuntu . Changing from OpenOffice to Libre would mean also change in the source code
<Alarm_> so , i want to give first openOffice a try if the newer version works as required before looking for alternatives.
<blackflow> Alarm_: would it? Libre is a fork of Open which is nowadays unmaintained afaik
<Alarm_> i have no clue. this is what i am trying to do. but all the installation instructions i find, mention the "sudo dpkg -i  *.deb" command, which raises errors on my environment
<Alarm_> any ideas how to resolve those issue , would be helpful
<blackflow> Alarm_: I ask in order to avoid the XY problem and save yourself the trouble of potentially day-long yak shaving of installing unsupported software. As for those errors you pasted, I'd start with solving them top to bottom. For starters, unexpected end of stream suggest corrupt downloads.
<blackflow> !xy
<ubottu> The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned.
<blackflow> So ideally, perhaps tell what exactly you need out of OO that LO doesn't offer.
<Alarm_> blackflow: i am not familiar with LO . As i mentioned, we currently use the OpenOffice (3.1) engine to convert some documents through a java application .
<Alarm_> blackflow: i am not sure if i use LO instead if i need also modifications in my source code
<blackflow> Alarm_: And my point is, did you try doing the same with LibreOffice. It is a fork of OpenOffice.
<Alarm_> no i have not. so you suggest trying to install LO and try this instead first
<Alarm_> i might give it a try then
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<isomari> where can I get a list of repository mirrors?
<cfhowlett> !mirrors | isomari
<ubottu> isomari: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Disco, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<isomari> thanks
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<eraserpencil2> im on ubuntu 16.04 (cant upgrade for reasons). the unity desktop seem to be messed up. i dont have the launcher, nautilus, apps are tiled on top of each other but i cant move them around. I have tried apt install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop but it did not help.
<eraserpencil2> i3wm works perfectly fine though
<cmosguy> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/2pQMQitx/
<cyphex> Hey, can someone point me in the right direction to rebind my ALT_R key to Left arrow?
<lotuspsychje> !wsl | cmosguy
<ubottu> cmosguy: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<EriC^^> cyphex: xmodmap could do it
<EriC^^> eraserpencil2: does the guest account work?
<eraserpencil2> oooh, should have tried that.
<cyphex> oh, I thought that was discontinued EriC^^
<cyphex> I'll give it a shot, thanks
<eraserpencil2> cyphex: https://askubuntu.com/a/347382
<cyphex> eraserpencil2: I tried that method before, I couldn't find an entry for the right alt key in there.
<cyphex> I tried manually adding it, but it messed up my keyboard and I had to chroot from a live usb to fix it.
<eraserpencil2> EriC^^: okay so i actually cant login with lightdm. Something wrong with my graphics drivers. When I try that, I cant go to tty7. And even at tty1-6, I cant login as my user. It has the error pam_nologin(8) error. Same when i try to login as root, just that i have the password prompt for root, but it dosent work
<EriC^^> eraserpencil2: might be a bug, did you try restarting?
<eraserpencil2> multiple times
<TJ-> eraserpencil2: sounds like you may have changed ownership of critical files and directories
<eraserpencil2> that dosent sound good
<EriC^^> eraserpencil2: can you login as root have you set a password?
<eraserpencil2> i do not recall changing ownership .
<EriC^^> eraserpencil2: you might have the file "/run/nologin" try to remove it either from root, recovery console, or a live usb
<EriC^^> eraserpencil2: potentially you might be able to do "init=/bin/bash" in grub's kernel line and remove it from there instead of using a live usb
<eraserpencil2> so i can only launch my DEs with lxdm. GDM3 and lightdm gives different results
<eraserpencil2> i have full control of my system with lxdm and i3wm
<EriC^^> eraserpencil2: aha, is there any "/var/run/nologin or /etc/nologin"
<eraserpencil2> logging as root from the login page fails, but i can do sudo su
<eraserpencil2> no such files
<EriC^^> hmm odd
<EriC^^> according to the man page, "pam_nologin is a PAM module that prevents users from logging into the       system when /var/run/nologin or /etc/nologin exists. The contents of       the file are displayed to the user. The pam_nologin module has no       effect on the root user's ability to log in."
<eraserpencil2> it is odd how the different dm's gives me different useability
<EriC^^> eraserpencil2: try running "while true; do ls -l /var/run/nologin 2>/dev/null || ls -l /etc/nologin 2>/dev/null && touch /tmp/found; done"
<EriC^^> eraserpencil2: keep that running somehow, then try using gdm and see if the file /tmp/found exists, it means the file somehow got there temporarily or something, not sure how it may help but who knows
<eraserpencil2> would switching tty make that command persists?
<EriC^^> eraserpencil2: yeah
<EriC^^> eraserpencil2: this is a neater version of it "while true; do if [[ -e /var/run/nologin ]] || [[ -e /etc/nologin ]]; then touch /tmp/found; fi done"
<eraserpencil2> oh gdm3 works
<eraserpencil2> there is no /tmp/found though
<garo> I have a system with a graphics card that isn't supported by the ubuntu install cd/usb which causes me to receive a black screen right after grub
<garo> The system seems to run fine (i can ping it) but pretty useless since i have no form of output
<pragmaticenigma> garo: Try booting the live disk with the kernel option "nomodeset"
<garo> I tried turning of 'quiet' and 'splash' in the kernel messages, i now see the kernel messages (no errors) but after that completely black
<pragmaticenigma> garo: Or if you have it installed, add the option to your grub config file
<garo> pragmaticenigma: good idea, thanks
<pragmaticenigma> !nomodeset | garo
<ubottu> garo: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<tomreyn> garo: which ubuntu version is this, which graphics card?
<garo> (if i manage to install i'll probably find good drivers)
<garo> I want to say intel 630 but am not completely sure
<garo> it's a precision 3630 of dell which should be working on ubuntu 16.04 according to https://certification.ubuntu.com/hardware/201803-26183/
<garo> (so i tried 16.04)
<EriC^^> eraserpencil2: aha, i think it's some bug that's intermittent then
<garo> ah, progress ! nomodeset did the trick !
<garo> Actually it looks quiet fine, now i am wondering if i need to search extra drivers...
<shinoda> lotuspsychje today the Xorg is taking 5.4 gigs of memory
<tomreyn> garo: i would actually recommend you install ubuntu 18.04.2 on this system
<shinoda> lotuspsychje https://imgur.com/a/8rOT4GG
<shinoda> Can anybody see what the problem with Xorg is ?
<tomreyn> garo: and you won't need to "find good drivers" usually, since most of the time, your hardware is fully supported out of the box (apparently this wasn't the case for your intel GPU with the 16.04 version you tried for some reason)
<shinoda> Xorg is taking too much memory(close to 5.4 gigs) I am not sure what's the problem. Here is a screenshot : https://imgur.com/a/8rOT4GG.
<garo> Do i lose anything by using nomodeset ? (I assume this is the case, otherwise it would have been set as option by default...)
<tomreyn> garo: yes, you loose acceleration ("3D")
<garo> oh well... I'll survive...
<tomreyn> garo: your system will be running in "low graphics mode" (SVGA) now. if it's just the installer it's not much of an issue, i guess, since this may be fixable by installing and fully updating the system, but i'd definitely prefer the latest LTS release on modern hardware like yours.
<JuJUBee> If I set up a gateway/router with 18.04, do I have to use ufw or can I just use straight up iptables?
<tomreyn> garo: do not rely on hardware certifications so much (they mostly indicate that a company was willing to pay for them), better do your own tests and find orientation in what people here and elsewhere suggest.
<garo> I first tried bionic (to be really honest: it was mint 19, so bionic plus some extras...).  i i only tried xenial after noticing it didn't work
<garo> But everything is fixed now, thank you all very much !
<shinoda> Anybody ?
<shinoda> This is computer is not usable and I am not sure if I can reproduce the issue later.
<tomreyn> shinoda: which ubuntu version are you running there, is it fully updated, which other processes is this system running, which hardware (especially graphics card) do yu have there, when was it last rebooted, did you suspend in between?
<tomreyn> JuJUBee: you can and should use iptables directly or via some more potent firewalling frontend then.
<shinoda> Kubuntu (bionic), Updated, GTX 960m, reboot : yesterday, suspend : yes, last night.
<TJ-> shinoda: review the system's logs ("journalctl -b -e") for clues.
<JuJUBee> tomreyn, how do I deal with the problem with netplan not supporting the post-up iptables-restore ?
<tomreyn> JuJUBee: i'm not familiar with this problem. is there a related bug report?
<TJ-> !info netfilter-persistent | JuJUBee
<JuJUBee> not a but, just lack of support
<ubottu> JuJUBee: netfilter-persistent (source: iptables-persistent): boot-time loader for netfilter configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.4+nmu2ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 6 kB, installed size 36 kB
<JuJUBee> OK thanks tomreyn
<TJ-> !info iptables-persistent | JuJUBee also see this one for iptables rules
<ubottu> JuJUBee also see this one for iptables rules: iptables-persistent (source: iptables-persistent): boot-time loader for netfilter rules, iptables plugin. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.4+nmu2ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 6 kB, installed size 42 kB
<TJ-> JuJUBee: those packages are controlled from a systemd service at boot-time, independent of the network config via netplan/systemd-networkd etc.
<shinoda> TJ- https://pastebin.com/nFEnHvwC
<JuJUBee> thanks tj
<shinoda> tomreyn will changing from xorg to wayland help ?
<tomreyn> shinoda: i could not tell at this point. changing software stacks can be done as a last resort, a better approach is reviewing log files and handling errors reported there.
<ikus060> I'm running a survey about backup software to learn more about what people are using to do their backup and why they are using it. I invite individual and business to answer the survey. https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/HKSB6FG
<tomreyn> shinoda: can you run this and report the output?   nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "$XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";)
<tomreyn> !ot | ikus060
<ubottu> ikus060: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<shinoda> tomreyn sure.
<shinoda> tomreyn https://termbin.com/4ac3
<tomreyn> shinoda: you're not on the latest GA kernel, this would be linux-image-4.15.0-52-generic version 4.15.0-52.56. that's not going to be the issue, though.
<tomreyn> shinoda: can you post your full system log:   journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<shinoda> https://termbin.com/lv18
<avrdude> "| nc termbin.com 9999" wut, does that really work?
<TJ-> garo: I noticed in looking at the certification for your Dell, it doesn't mention any GPU at all! THat seems *unusual*
<TJ-> shinoda: have you got something enabled to do debugging? It doesn't look good if it is spamming the logs so rapidly (multiple messages per second). "[iptables.stdout][posix/posix_firewall_iptables.cpp:34][info]"  - don't think this is related to Xorg memory but..!
<garo> :-)
<TJ-> garo: maybe it's supposed to be a headless desktop? :)
<shinoda> tomreyn  I found that weird too. It looks like my VPN client. PIA multiple logs about iptables and such but not sure how that is related to Xorg.
<tomreyn> shinoda: i think you meant to address TJ-
<shinoda> Ahh. Sorry my bad.
<TJ-> shinoda: the only things I've seen where Xorg ate memory like that was caused by a faulty external input device repeatedly failing to connect, which is why I suggested checking the boot log for such clues (originaly fault there was a broken USB hub)
<tomreyn> shinoda: for some reason,t he system log you posted now (running the commands i provided) ends on "Jun 17 15:56:10", and i don't think this exceeded the maximum post length on termbin.com, yet.
<Kon-> Where can we go to give feedback about the removal of 32-bit libraries? This will break support for tens of thousands of proprietary applications still actively sold and supported today from companies which specifically target Ubuntu as their preferred Linux platform.
<shinoda> @TJ- Could be it due to an external monitor that's not the same resolution as my laptop display ?
<Kon->  It also breaks most things run in Wine as Windows is full of *new* 32-bit applications. The Canonical people on the mailing list seem to think 64-bit Wine can run 32-bit programs and don't realize they need the 32-bit libraries.
<shinoda> tomreyn anything else I can run which helps you debug the issue ?
<tomreyn> shinoda: maybe let's try this instead: journalctl -b -p warning | nc termbin.com 9999
<eraserpencil1> EriC^^: thats a very difficult bug to report
<garo> Depending on the meaning of desktop it wouldn't be all that weird... Although with this size and form it will be really hard to place my feet under
<TJ-> shinoda: I wouldn't think so, but it could be due to the GPU drivers (they're the things that allocate memory for textures etc)
<garo> And placing a cup of coffee on top of it also doesn't look like a good idea...
<shinoda> tomreyn https://termbin.com/ox7b
<TJ-> Kon-: if those other companies are willing to fund the ongoing support of i386 then I suspect Canonical would be interested
<Kon-> If that's really their position, I think Canonical massively overestimates their influence in this regard.
<TJ-> Kon-: the point is, Ubuntu is an open source OS so its not too concerned about running proprietary binary blobs from other OSes
<Kon-> Wine is more of a (relatively) niche concern, but I was primarily talking about native applications.
<shinoda> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZV4FVbWpbT/ I din't find anything related to USB fails. I am not sure though. See if you can take a look.
<TJ-> Kon-: Canonical makes its money from server deployments, not desktop. i386 doesn't figure in server deployments now
<TJ-> Kon-: there's a discourse forum for this if you want to make your points
<TJ-> Kon-: see https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/i386-architecture-will-be-dropped-starting-with-eoan-ubuntu-19-10/11263
<TJ-> shinoda: not a great log for information that, but it doesn indicate a lot of file-system damage being repaired
<Kon-> Thanks for the link TJ-
<shinoda> @TJ- LOL Ok.
<adrian_1908> I'm installing Ubuntu again (19.04 now) after a long time and I'm in the manual partitioning GUI. Do I create an EFI partition (vfat) first, and if so, what's a reasonable size for Ubuntu? (no Windows dualboot)
<plouj> hi
<tomreyn> !smart | shinoda: with this many file system errors, you should inspect your storages 'health'
<ubottu> shinoda: with this many file system errors, you should inspect your storages 'health': smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<adrian_1908> Looks like on my host the efi partition is only 6MB/196MB, so the generous recommendations found online are probably for different use cases, eh?
<adrian_1908> Is only *using 6MB/196MB
<plouj> I have cpp-8.3.0-6~ (virtual package) installed in Cosmic, but I need to use cpp 8.2.0 so I download cpp-8_8.2.0-7ubuntu1_amd64.deb. If I try to dpkg -i cpp-8_8.2.0-7ubuntu1_amd64.deb it *only* downgrades the non-virtual cpp-8 package, but leaves the virtual cpp package at the undesired 8.3.0-6 version and lots of broken dependencies
<tomreyn> adrian_1908: i'm not sure which recommendations you found / refer to, but > 250 MB, better 512 MB, is what is often recommended for the ESP, since there are (said to be) mainboard firmwares which won't detect / use it is it's smaller.
<TJ-> adrian_1908: yes, strangely the larger size requirement is to pander to some broken motherboard firmwares that fail with smaller EFI-SP. In fact the optimum size to avoid all known problems of that type is an EFI-SP of 550MiB
<adrian_1908> Ah ok, that makes sense then. Thanks.
<tomreyn> and i'm happy to trust TJ-'s recommendation there.
<TJ-> adrian_1908: but if it works, make it small! Every MB counts
<shinoda> tomreyn any luck with xorg ?
<TJ-> adrian_1908: I generally make the eI-SP a FAT16 of no more than 128MB
<tomreyn> shinoda: no, the log i looked at (which was again cut off) shows some ACPI errors and a few others but nothing immediately explaining a large X memory allocation.
<shinoda> tomreyn Ok. What do you suggest I do in the time being ?
<tomreyn> shinoda: my primary suspects would be the nvidia and vmware drivers. but TJ- probably has a better support experience than me and thus you should also consider his hint on USB / input devices (there's one or two warnings about such on the log you posted at https://termbin.com/ox7b ).
<tomreyn> shinoda: update your kernel, reboot, don't suspend if it's not strictly needed.
<shinoda> tomreyn Ok. I am not sure how such warnings are resolved. Will I have to change my USB hub or some other action ?
<shinoda> @tomreyn Actually suspending the system is something I need. Will reinstalling the system help ?
<shinoda> Also I think I should indicate that the system was working perfectly fine for about 1.5 years and this problem has surfaced about 2 weeks back.
<lotuspsychje> shinoda: check your dpkg logs too, maybe you will see a relevant update recently that could be related
<shinoda> In this time of the problem I have only installed OBS
<tomreyn> shinoda: reinstalling the system with the same configuration won't help (unless you somehow broke the system and didn't fully fix it at some point)
<shinoda> tomreyn about the USB logs what course of action do you suggest ?
<lotuspsychje> shinoda: did you try that performance mode & driver switch we talked about yesterday?
<shinoda> tomreyn I always have the weirdest set of problems, Once my logrotate wasn't working and I accumulated a log of size 160 gigs. Now this.
<shinoda> lotuspsychje Yes. Switched to Nvidia. Today the size of xorg in 5 gigs.
<TJ-> shinoda: all the logs you've shown indicate little problems but there's nothing pointing towards a cause of Xorg eating memory
<tomreyn> shinoda: you could review your log ("journalctl -b -p warning" returns any warnings logged since the last boot), and look up those messages you would not expect to see on the web, and see if others had similar issues and whether / how they solved them.
<shinoda> tomreyn Ok. I will look. I am not sure if I have the eye for details like you guys do.
<lotuspsychje> shinoda: feel free to pastebin your findings, volunteers will take a look for you
<tomreyn> shinoda: by the way, switching to wayland won't work with nvidia hardware, as far as i know.
<shinoda> lotuspsychje TJ- tomreyn Thanks.
<TJ-> shinoda: have you tried creating a new user account, logging into it and leave it overnight, and check when you return if Xorg has eaten memory? If it doesn't that'd point to something you have in your usual profile
<shinoda> TJ- Since you mentioned my Laptop remains on for about 18 hours a day. And since this issue has arised I have noted the memory used by Xorg. It doesn't spike that much. When freshly booted Xorg is at 40M then thorughout the session it spikes to 100M and remains there. When suspended it wakes up with more than 3G < .
<TJ-> shinoda: NOW you tell us a vital detail!!!!
<TJ-> shinoda: so a suspend-resume cycle seems to be the trigger ?
<shinoda> TJ- I am not sure. I am not qualified.
<shinoda> @TJ- yes. sorry misunderstood the question
<TJ-> shinoda: well, that is one easy test to do isn't it? do a series of suspend-resume cycles and measure Xorg memory use at each :)
<tomreyn> that is, both before and after
<TJ-> shinoda: start from a fresh boot and note down the value each time you resume
<TJ-> ^^^ indeed
<shinoda> TJ- Ok.
<TJ-> shinoda: in this 'game' of debugging you have to collect facts and evidence and see where they lead
<shinoda> Without any applications running ?
<TJ-> shinoda: to being with, yes, don't have too many variables at play. If the memory is fine without applications running, then try adding in 1 at a time and try again, you may find 1 application is the cause
<TJ-> s/being/begin/
<shinoda> TJ- Ok. On it.
 * TJ- has almsot worn out laptop LCD hinges doing lid-close-suspend-resume tests this past week!
<shinoda> TJ- LOL
<SimonNL> almsot, keep going then
<garo> Is there a timeshift alternative for ubuntu ?
<garo> (a frontend for "btrfs sub snap")
<lordcirth> garo, why not use timeshift? I don't see it in the repos, but the github example picture is running in on Ubuntu 16.04.
<tomreyn> it's in disco + eoan
<tomreyn> i think there's a PPA for earlier ubuntu releases.
<tomreyn> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<tomreyn> ppa:teejee2008/ppa
<tomreyn> actually this https://launchpad.net/~teejee2008/+archive/ubuntu/timeshift
<garo> ok, thanks
<garo> !addppa
<ubottu> A !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<cgi> is there a tool that given two paths, finds what files are overlapping, and replaces one duplicated file with a link on the other path?
<cgi> rdfind
<TJ-> !info jdupes | cgi
<ubottu> cgi: jdupes (source: jdupes): identify and delete or link duplicate files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9-1 (bionic), package size 35 kB, installed size 76 kB
<sgt_chuckles> I have Pop_OS! installed on my PC, but want to download all the tools available on Kali Linux. Is there a one-shot way to doing so?
<lordcirth> sgt_chuckles, I do not see how this is an Ubuntu question?
<Jonopoly> Anyone got any reccommendations i can try - my laptop seems to be running quite warm
<Jonopoly> 60c in idle, Laptop is only week old works fine with windows
<lordcirth> Jonopoly, install tlp and/or powertop
<Jonopoly> okay, will give it a go
<cgi> TJ-, have you used jdupes. I still am trying to figure out, how to give it /path1 and /path2 and tell it to find every duplicate file in /path2 (that exists in /path1) and replace it with a link.
<pragmaticenigma> !alis | sgt_chuckles, start with finding the right channel to ask your question in
<ubottu> sgt_chuckles, start with finding the right channel to ask your question in: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<sgt_chuckles> ok thanks
<lordcirth> cgi, I have used jdupes.
<lordcirth> cgi, you want to replace duplicates with symlinks?
<cgi> yes
<cgi> preferably do a dryrun - and see what it is going to do , before i fire the actual command
<TJ-> cgi: I used it a looooong time ago and I recall it did what I wanted back then
<cgi> seems like rdfind takes only one directory as input
<lordcirth> cgi, I would guess that if you put the one you want to keep first, the later ones will be considered duplicates?
<pragmaticenigma> fslint is a gui that will find duplicate files, and allow you to decide to delete, symlink or hardlink the dup files
<pragmaticenigma> it can take multiple paths and compare them together
<pragmaticenigma> cgi: ^  ^
<cgi> pragmaticenigma, installing fslint now
<cgi> pragmaticenigma, I see "Find" - but i dont see an option of creating links in a particular path
<pragmaticenigma> cgi: The merge button
<cgi> pragmaticenigma, what exactly does the merge button do?
<Oderus> after changing my look-and-feel options in kubuntu (mouse theme, widget style, etc), where is the file that this information is saved to?
<pragmaticenigma> cgi: Merge creates hardlinks, such that both files will appear in their respective directories, but refer to the same file block on the disk
<jtreminio> Howdy folks. I just installed ubuntu but had to cancel extra software install due to slow mirror. Part of the stuff skipped was the nvidia prime selector gui app. Anyone know how to install this afterward?
<lotuspsychje> jtreminio: the nvidia driver will install nvidia-prime with it
<lotuspsychje> jtreminio: you can check software & updates/tab additional drivers to see your nvidia drivers
<jtreminio> Thanks!
<sentiment> hello
<sentiment> can someone please help me? I can't type a persian letter unless I reboot
<sentiment> and it happened recently without me changing anything related to keyboard settings explicitly
<sentiment> it's very annoying
<sentiment> I tried xkbmap command to no avail
<sentiment> it's something to do with the xkb mapping I believe
<willksm> sentiment: if rebooting fixes it, I suggest rebooting.
<duri`> hi, I need to install this https://spot.lrde.epita.fr/install.html on Ubuntu 18.04. the library has two versions: "stable" and "unstable". the unfortunate thing is that stable has dependency python3 < 3.6, and unstable has python3 >= 3.7, but 18.04 comes with python 3.6.7
<duri`> I successfully installed python 3.7 from deadsnakes ppa
<duri`> but even after the installation, when I do `sudo aptitude install python3-spot` (one of the packages in the library), I get "python3-spot: Depends python3 (>= 3.7~) but 3.6.7-1~18.04 is installed
<duri`> I even ran update-alternatives to make python3.7 default
<duri`> how can I force apt/apt-get/aptitude to realize that I already have python3.7 installed and the dependencies for the "unstable" version are met?
<sentiment> willksm: can you send the ir xkb mapping file please? that could sort it out
<sentiment> I'll just check the installation media
<xrandr> Hello. I am looking for recommendations for email server software.
<MassDebates> hello xrandr
<MassDebates> sendy is nice
<MassDebates> oh wait
<MassDebates> email or email campaigns?
<xrandr> MassDebates: looking for an app suite for email. So MTA, anti-spam/virus, webmail,etc.
<leftyfb> xrandr: try #ubuntu-offtopic. This is a support channel
<Oderus> hi. i recently changed my gmail account password. When using kmail, i changed my password there as well. I am now getting an error.  Could not read the password. User denied kwallet access. I tried opening kwallet and deleting my imap settings and then reopening kmail, but it didn't help. any ideas how to solve this? also tried googling but also had no luck.
<pragmaticenigma> Oderus: try logging out and back into KDE, then launching kmail
<coconut> Oderus make use of your backup setup you configured in your web mail. So go to https://gmail.com and let yourself e.g. sms a recover code to your mobile phone.
<sfx2496> what is the right way to deal with "Ubuntu Server 18.04 Temporary failure in name resolution" at custom DNS, solutions like these give no result: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/53687051/ping-google-com-temporary-failure-in-name-resolution only /etc/resolv.conf works as temporary solution
<lotuspsychje> sfx2496: come join to #ubuntu-server
<ne2k> apt full-upgrade has stalled at Setting up linux-headers-4.15.0-52-generic, been sitting there for several minutes. any ideas?
<Oderus> pragmaticenigma: ok i will try that
<sfx2496> ty
<Oderus> coconut: i am not locked out of gmail though, i can access it on my phone just fine. its a kmail issue.
<lotuspsychje> ne2k: could you pastebin the full output please?
<Oderus> pragmaticenigma: coconuti am relogging
<coconut> Oderus ah, yes... that i do not know, sorry.
<ne2k> lotuspsychje, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Z2v592pJcD/
<ne2k> lotuspsychje, pstree excerpt https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mQ9GNCth5w/
<lotuspsychje> ne2k: not sure, but perhaps you might needed to apt autoremove first before updating
<ne2k> it doesn't appear to be using a particularly large amount of CPU or RAM according to top
<ne2k> lotuspsychje, never had to do that before
<ne2k> I dont' really want to just kill it
<lotuspsychje> yeah better not kill
<ne2k> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1052000/all-kernel-upgrades-hang-on-update-secureboot-policy-enroll-key looks like this might be related
<ne2k> andy@andy-xenial-desktop:~$ ps auwx |grep whiptail
<ne2k> root     20044  0.0  0.0  20628  3276 pts/18   S+   17:54   0:00 whiptail --backtitle Package configuration --title Configuring Secure Boot --output-fd 11 --inputbox --   Enter a password for Secure Boot. It will be asked again after a reboot. 10 77
<ne2k> I've tended to do updates through the graphical thing before
<Gallomimia> is there a way to keep new windows from stealing focus? can't stand programs that are starting up while i'm trying to type. chat, passwords, terminal. so annoying.
<lotus|i5> im getting weird wifi errors on 18.04.2 kernel 4.18.0-22 with chipset Intel Wireless-AC 9260 driver= iwlwifi driverversion=4.18.0-22-generic https://hastebin.com/mikapovewo.xml
<LukeCMose> thank you for all the ubuntu 8)
<wawyed> Hi, I was wondering if someone could help me with an issue installing grub. I have been following the tutorial for ManualFullSystemEncryption and I have ran out of ideas on how to solve it. Thanks
<lordcirth> wawyed, please state the exact problem
<wawyed> this is the output I get when installing grub
<wawyed> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HrhhPwXwwr/
<ryuo> wawyed: IO error? that's usually a hardware error.
<ryuo> wawyed: please also provide dmesg output.
<wawyed> from the live ubuntu?
<wawyed> it wont boot. I get grub command line if I try to boot
<ryuo> wawyed: i presume so.
<ryuo> did you forget to generate the grub config?
<wawyed> this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XyvSbyHCsn/ ?
<wawyed> how do you do that?
<wawyed> I followed this ttroubleshoot https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManualFullSystemEncryption/Troubleshooting
<tomreyn> wawyed: did you have linux running fine on this hardware before?
<wawyed> yes
<wawyed> linux mint
<tomreyn> and that was also booting via grub?
<tomreyn> + uefi?
<wawyed> secure boot was disabled
<tomreyn> and secureboot is now enabled?
<wawyed> yes
<tomreyn> try with it disabled then, and / or do a firmware upgrade
<wawyed> I tried disabled too but no luck :(
<wawyed> is it nothing to do with the encrpytion?
<tomreyn> the error message you quoted is about a software called efibootmgr failing to read from / write to the mainboards' NVRAM. this can be due to buggy firmware.
<tomreyn> this is unrelated to the full disk encryption
<wawyed> oh right
<wawyed> thats weird
<tomreyn> so chances are that the secure boot implementation in your current mainboard firmware version is buggy.
<wawyed> can I install grub without uefi?
<tomreyn> sure, if you boot in legacy bios / CSM mode
<tomreyn> (not all systems support this)
<tomreyn> but before you do that i'd just disable secure boot and try installing that way
<wawyed> that's how I installed it previously
<tomreyn> (you can still try enabling secure boot later)
<wawyed> then enabled it after to see if that was the issue
<tomreyn> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99DELUXE/HelpDesk_BIOS/ latest 'BIOS' is version 3902 ("2018/04/26"), you have BIOS 3802 ("09/05/2017")
<wawyed> shall I try updating to latest?
<tomreyn> up to you. its 'changelog' doesn't suggest that any UEFI Secure Boot related bugs were fixed: "Beta BIOS. Update CPU Microcode for Intel security issue."
<wawyed> yes, it's strange
<tomreyn> wawyed: ^ also, i got to go. if i was you. i'd just install with full disk encryption and, once its all running fine, try re-enabling secure boot.
<wawyed> I'm updating to Ubuntu 19. not sure if that matters?
<wawyed> dual boot with windows
<tomreyn> !yy.mm
<ubottu> Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<wawyed> 19.04
<tomreyn> i doubt installing a different ubuntu version helps there
<tomreyn> try the latest LTS, 18.04.2
<sarnold> wawyed: does this look famiilar? X
<sarnold> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1829620
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1829620 in linux-hwe-edge (Ubuntu) "intel-microcode on ASUS makes kernel stuck during loading initramfs on bionic-updates, bionic-security" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wawyed> it's not the same. mine fails to install grub
<wawyed> I'm going to try installing without full disk encryption see if that makes a different by any chance
<miu5> hi, if i want to update qt5 and use the latest version of the .run file, do i need to remove the installation from the repo of a previous version?
<rypervenche> miu5: I would not recommend running .run files. It will mess with installed files on your machine.
<miu5> so is there another way to update qt5 from its default version in Ubuntu repo? because i dont think there is https://wiki.qt.io/Install_Qt_5_on_Ubuntu
<miu5> there was a recent update to libqt5 which has changed something because some programs keep crashing
<sappheiros> connected to wifi but i want to connect via ethernet instead; how do i switch? if i turn off my wireless card, it seems i must manually configure the ethernet connection
<miu5> rypervenche, then how is it possible to roll back certain updates that were made?
<lotuspsychje> !latest | miu5
<ubottu> miu5: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<lotuspsychje> sappheiros: normally ethernet should ascociate itself automaticly after disable wifi
<lotuspsychje> sappheiros: did you try plug out/in cable?
<wawyed> Hi, looks like it was a problem with the ManualFullDiskEncription guide as it works without it
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn sarnold ^
<wawyed> to be fair it doesn't say that it has been tested on ubuntu 19.04 so that could be why
<miu5> How does one roll back an update for example that happened with apt on packages related to qt5 ?
<lotuspsychje> miu5: we are not sure what you did on your system, did you add packages with a ppa or manual? do you have apt logs of what you did?
<sarnold> apt-get install packagename=desired_version_number
<Gallomimia> usually with the backup you made before you updated
<enduser00> hello I just did a fresh install of ubuntu 19.04 and i dont seem to have any wifi just wired is there a package i need to install or is it best to just reinstall?
<lotuspsychje> enduser00: did you update to latest?
<enduser00> yes and rebooted still no wifi
<swills> no, they're dropping wifi support
<lotuspsychje> enduser00: can you pastebin: sudo lshw -C network please
<lotuspsychje> !behelpful | swills
<ubottu> swills: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<swills> i'm kidding, sorry...
<enduser00> nevermind i think i accidentally hit the hardware switch feel really dumb now haha
<kwhat4> I am trying to install mariadb-server and I am seeing the following: http://dpaste.com/0JKVJWN  mariadb-server is not a command on the server...
<xamithan> Fix that dependency issue first before trying to configure it
<kwhat4> hmm looks like it was caused by mysql still running, not sure how that happened. mysql server still wont start, times out, systemd output super helpful :+1:
<xamithan> That's strange,  it should have uninstalled when it got mariadb
<Gallomimia> usually a config issue. it should let you test the config somehow
<kwhat4> apt-get remove --purge mariadb-client-10.1 mariadb-client-core-10.1 mariadb-common mariadb-server mariadb-server-10.1 mariadb-server-core-10.1 && rm -Rf /etc/mysql && apt-get install mariadb-server; This is still failing the configure phase
<xamithan> Maybe a dpkg --configure -a will help
<kwhat4> xamithan: yah I was trying that but it returns the same vague "something failed, sorry" output.
<kwhat4> does dpkg not have verbose output?
<xamithan> or doing an apt clean all or whatever that one command is,  then a purge on mariadb-server
<kwhat4> Ehhh
<kwhat4> lets ask this, where the hell is the post install script for this deb so I can read it and figure out what the hell its trying to do since it cannot omit any kind of usable error message.
<TJ-> kwhat4: /var/lib/dpkg/info/<binary-package-name>.{pre,post}inst
<kwhat4> What a load of shit, why is the /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld file not shipped with mariadb if apparmor is going to be used by default?!
<sarnold> kwhat4: the mariadb devs wanted to let admins dump databases anywhere, or load data from anywhere
<Gallomimia> crud. remind me again, what's the terminal command to open things in the GUI?
<sarnold> kwhat4: so they've neutered the profile
<sarnold> Gallomimia: xdg-open ?
<Gallomimia> thanks.
<kwhat4> sarnold: they also broke the installation of their software.  A+
<sarnold> kwhat4: being different from mysql in this case definitely makes it way harder to change your mind about which database you want touse
<ioria> kwhat4, you had the mysql apparmor  prfile still loaded ?
<ioria> *profile
<kwhat4> ioria: I still had the file and assume it was from mysql. mariadb didnt install any file for this purpose and a file is apparently required.
<kwhat4> even doing a rm of the file and then reinstalling mariadb-server did not create an apparmor profile
<ioria> kwhat4, echo -n "/usr/sbin/mysqld" | sudo tee /sys/kernel/security/apparmor/.remove ; apt install -f; apparmor_parser -r /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld
<Sysifoss> Is there a way to boot with a rotated grub that ubuntu will notice and carry through to both plymouth and x?
<Sysifoss> Thanks in advance for any help!
<Gallomimia> pardon me. what's a "rotated" grub?
<Jonopoly> What can i install on ubuntu Gaming laptop to prevent it overheating
<Jonopoly> Laptop gets warmer than it did with windows
<ryuo> Jonopoly: you can tweak powersaving, but the most effective solution involves throttling.
<Jonopoly> easy for novice?
<xet7> Jonopoly: You can look at BIOS/UEFI does it have option to turn off hyperthreading
<ryuo> what does hyperthreading having to do with this?
<Gallomimia> jonopoly did you get those nvidia drivers installed?
<ryuo> Jonopoly: what type of hardware? nvidia or amd?
<Jonopoly> I got nvidia installed
<Gallomimia> nvidia settings has the ability to tweak for performance or economy
<Jonopoly> I got them from 'Additional Drivers
<Gallomimia> yes good
<Jonopoly> Yeah it has optiion power saving mode - intel
<Jonopoly> Gaming - Nvidia
<Jonopoly> Peformance Mode -NVIDIA , Power Saving Mode Intel
<Gallomimia> afaik his lappy has an i7 with integrated graphics, as well as a gtx dedicated chip
<Jonopoly> Yeah, is that common?
<Gallomimia> sounds like something is still a little wonky on drivers if it's warmer than in windows
<Gallomimia> it is fairly common yes
<Jonopoly> if i do 'sensors'
<Jonopoly> i get like 6/7 responses
<Gallomimia> there's one sitting here in front of me
<Jonopoly> iwlwifi - 32c, acpitz - 37, 27 etc..
<b1ack0p> hi
<b1ack0p> should i create swap partition while installing 18.04.2 ?
<b1ack0p> is it necessary?
<tomreyn> b1ack0p: not necessary if you have enough RAM, don't want to suspend to disk (default is to suspend to ram). a small one is still recommended, though.
<Sysifoss> Gallmima: rotated 90 degrees to the right for a vertical monitor
<b1ack0p> tomreyn: i have 4gb ram currently
<Sysifoss> Gallomima*
<b1ack0p> what is suggested? should i use swap?
<Jonopoly> Gallomimia: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qhxvYtDCZd/
<tomreyn> b1ack0p: yes, you should still have a small swap partition, maybe 512 MB.
<tomreyn> b1ack0p: actually a swap file also works.
<b1ack0p> but someone told before swap area should be at least same with ram
<b1ack0p> or more
<Jonopoly> I created a partition and only created '/'....
<b1ack0p> for example for 4gb ram - 4gb swap
<b1ack0p> if it is usefull i can create more
<Jonopoly> I was told you don't need swap now? i could be wrong though
<b1ack0p> maybe things changed by 18.04
<xamithan> That was a recommendation from 20 years ago b1ack0p
<tomreyn> b1ack0p: "depends". 'at least same size as RAM' applies if you intend to suspend-to-disk. 'enough swap' applies whenever you expect to have more memory allocated than you have physically available.
<b1ack0p> i read something about it other day but i dont remember details
<TJ-> b1ack0p: swap >= RAM when you want the system to hibernate
<b1ack0p> ok i better create swap
<b1ack0p> but other day i had a problem
<b1ack0p> i am trying to install dual boot with win10
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<b1ack0p> first installed win10 then while installing ubuntu i created 8gb swap area first before creating ubuntu partition
<b1ack0p> but it didnt create swap area instead it did something to windows logical system partition
<b1ack0p> when i booted to windows system partition (about 600mb) was visible while it suppose to be hidden
<Gallomimia> Jonopoly, looks right to me. shame it won't show you the fan speeds. i'm also having problem getting my fan speeds
<kwhat4> b1ack0p: you can always use a swap file instead of a partition.
<Gallomimia> it *USED* to work for me
<b1ack0p> kwhat4: how can i use swap file then?
<b1ack0p> which one is better?
<Gallomimia> neither
<Gallomimia> sudo swapon /path/to/swapfile
<Gallomimia> er, do you have to make something first?
<kwhat4> b1ack0p: There is a section in the SwapFaq that tomreyn linked to called "How do I add a swap file?"
<b1ack0p> hmm
<Jonopoly_> Sorry did somebody mention me?
<Jonopoly_> Lost connection
<Gallomimia> yeah you gotta use dd or something to make a file of appropriate size
<Gallomimia> i did
<Gallomimia> just said it looks okay. but no fan speeds? i have that problem too
<kwhat4> b1ack0p: there is probably not going to be any noticeable difference between the file and partition. If your into the swap, its going to be slow.
<Jonopoly_> Gallomimia, I feel my fan might be on low setting...
<b1ack0p> what is i dont create any swap?
<Jonopoly_> On windows i've got a fan-control function key
<b1ack0p> what effects me?
<b1ack0p> cant i hibernate?
<Gallomimia> yeah. the bios should have options to manage it by hardware only
<Gallomimia> if you run out of memory, programs die instead of going into swap
<Jonopoly_> Gallomimia: I should be able to set it in bios?
<kwhat4> b1ack0p: if your system tries to allocate more memory than you have (Ex: you run out of memory) your system will stop working.
<Gallomimia> depends on your machine really
<Gallomimia> Black0p how much ram do you have?
<kwhat4> I think he said 4gb
<b1ack0p> 4gb ram currently
<b1ack0p> but i wanna add 4 more later
<Gallomimia> you should get yourself some swap
<b1ack0p> max 8gb supported
<tomreyn> b1ack0p: right, you can't hibernate without swap. again, read the faq.
<Jonopoly_> Is TLP still reccommended for laptops?
<Gallomimia> where'd it go?
<Gallomimia> !swap | black0p
<ubottu> black0p: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<b1ack0p> i better create swap partition
<b1ack0p> but it didnt work other day i dont know why
<Gallomimia> again, it's not required to have a partition. it can be nice
<Gallomimia> clicky that linky
<b1ack0p> i dont wanna make mistake again because re installing everything is tiring
<b1ack0p> instead of file parititon sounds more stable
<Gallomimia> yeah probably you changed somethings in the settings during install, and it didn't stick
<Jonopoly_> When i created my linux partition... i didn't create swap >_>
<Jonopoly_> Just '/' >_>
<Gallomimia> nor did i
<Jonopoly_> everything seems ok so far..
<Gallomimia> in fact, i asked for a reminder in here on how to get rid of the swap file
<Gallomimia> i even shredded it to prevent reading what was in there
<b1ack0p> alright ubuntu iso downloaded
<kwhat4> swapfile will work just fine as long as the hosting partition has enough space.
<Gallomimia> i strongly recommend keeping a bootable USB on hand at all times
<b1ack0p> should i first create swap or later than Ext4 partition?_
<b1ack0p> Gallomimia: sure but it doesnt ruin ubuntu only it ruins windows partition too
<kwhat4> With 4gb, you are almost certainly going to need swap at some point, probably right after you launch chrome for the first time :D
<Jonopoly_> Gonna install this TLP seems advised
<Jonopoly_> to help keep laptop cool
<drdozer> hi - I apt-get distupgraded my ubuntu machine today, and it now is screwy with monitor placements and things
<Gallomimia> did you reboot after?
<drdozer> is this a good room to ask for help diagnosing this, or should I go to an xserver one or something?
<b1ack0p> i shouldnt make mistake this time otherwise both win and ubuntu should be installed from zero again
<b1ack0p> what reboot?
<kwhat4> b1ack0p: are you using an SSD or spinning disk?
<b1ack0p> kwhat4: ssd
<kwhat4> b1ack0p: then it doesnt matter where the partition is located on the disk.
<Gallomimia> right. you could make that partition without even rebooting
<b1ack0p> before i was using same ssd on dif. machine without problem. but on this machine same ssd did something wrong with swap other day
<Gallomimia> slice off the last 8gb of it
<tomreyn> drdozer: do you mean you did an ubuntu release upgrade using this command (i.e. you also changed your apt sources.list to point to a different codename) or did oyu just install all the latest updates for your ubuntu installation
<b1ack0p> what i am asking is 1. create swap 2. create ext4 ? or opposite?
<kwhat4> b1ack0p: it doesnt matter
<b1ack0p> ok lets try again..
<Gallomimia> you shouldn't need to reinstall
<kwhat4> generally I put swap at the end of the disk, but really it doesnt matter unless you care about what number the primary partition is.
<b1ack0p> Gallomimia: it does something to windows file system while creating swap that s what i am concerned
<Gallomimia> yeah. open the program called Disks
<drdozer> tomreyn: I'm on bionic bever and have been for a few weeks - the monitor placement went weird when I dist-upgraded today
<Gallomimia> can you change partitions on a device that is the boot drive?
<b1ack0p> there will be only 1 primary for ubuntu and other logical for swap
<b1ack0p> Gallomimia: i left some part for ubuntu not created anything yet
<b1ack0p> 145gb for win - 80gb for ubuntu i left
<Gallomimia> you can split that ubuntu partition without reinstalling
<b1ack0p> doesnt matter
<b1ack0p> i am concerned about win partition not ubuntu
<tomreyn> drdozer: can you post this so we can tell how your apt sources are configured?   sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -qqy update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog; rm /tmp/aptlog
<b1ack0p> i dont want to ruin win partition while installing ubuntu that s my worry
<kwhat4> b1ack0p: adding more partitions (<=4 of them) should have no effect on windows.
<b1ack0p> but while creating swap it did something to windows logical partition and it didnt create swap .. i dont want that happen again
<b1ack0p> it didnt happen before. why it happened other day i dont know
<drdozer> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/ra60
<kwhat4> b1ack0p: it could be possible that you specified the wrong disk?
<b1ack0p> i cant explain the problem.
<b1ack0p> maybe..
<b1ack0p> let me install again see what happens
<tomreyn> drdozer: this suggests you're running the in-development, unreleased ubuntu 19.10
<drdozer> tomreyn: sorry - I've been in a training thing all day and my brain is melted - I'm on eoan
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1 | drdozer
<ubottu> drdozer: Eoan Ermine is the codename for Ubuntu 19.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<drdozer> thanks :)
<b1ack0p> hi
<b1ack0p> finally installed ubuntu again without problem
<b1ack0p> dual boot with windows 10
<b1ack0p> but grub is missing
<b1ack0p> it directly boots to windows without asking me to choose what os to boot
<b1ack0p> what should i do-
<b1ack0p> ?
<xamithan> chroot into the install and install grub ?
<sarnold> b1ack0p: I haven't used windows in a while, but I heard that when you "shutdown" windows, it actually suspends to disk
<sarnold> b1ack0p: try to restart windows instead, and see if that gives you a different result
<xamithan> Oh if fast boot is enabled it won't work, yes
<b1ack0p> sarnold: and then after restart did it give you different result?
<sarnold> b1ack0p: yes
<b1ack0p> after restart grub sattles back/
<b1ack0p> ?
<b1ack0p> restores-
<sarnold> I *think* so. I remember being *very* upset at windows while trying to get that machine installed. I wound up doing an extra six or seven reboots due to this stupid behaviour from windows
<b1ack0p> there must be easy way for that
<b1ack0p> boot repair something?
<tomreyn> b1ack0p: if windows "fast startup" is the issue you're facing then disabling that setting (in windows, which is not difficult at all, just well hidden) should allow grub to boot
<b1ack0p> ok then i should disable fast startup right?
<tomreyn> there are other issues which could result in the same symptoms (windows booting instead of grub/ubuntu), but this one is the most likely one.
<b1ack0p> bcdedit /set {bootmgr} path \EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi
<b1ack0p> i found this
<b1ack0p> for windows
<b1ack0p> cmd
<tomreyn> yes, you need to disable this 'feature' to multi-boot windows with other OS. possibly repeatedly upon windows upgrades. but then, this is not a windows support channel ;)
<b1ack0p> ok thx
<b1ack0p> bbl
<sarnold> I solved it by wiping windows from the disk once I was done with bios updates :)
<b1ack0p> lol sarnold
<b1ack0p> i wish i could do that but i need windows
<tomreyn> VMs can work well.
<b1ack0p> vms limit me
<b1ack0p> mostly about gaming etc
<b1ack0p> ok brb
<thingfish> I found I can play Dark Souls III on 19.04 just fine.  That's all it took for me to be rid of Windows.
<ironpillow> hi all, I am on Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS and my /dev/random is not working. When I do cat /dev/random | strings --bytes 1 | tr -d '\n\t ' it just hangs. Any advice?
<blackflow> ironpillow: that's how it works, it blocks when out of entropy. use /dev/urandom instead
<Riviera> ironpillow: see if it works with urandom instead of random; then find out the difference between the two
<blackflow> !info haveged | or, even better, install and run something like
<ubottu> or, even better, install and run something like: haveged (source: haveged): Linux entropy source using the HAVEGE algorithm. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9.1-6 (bionic), package size 28 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<Sysifoss> hi, I want to make grub, and plymouth rotate to function on a vertical screen. I tried editing /etc/default/grub with fbcon=rotate:1, but this only rotated the tty consoles once I booted but no change to plymouth booth splash
<ironpillow> Riviera: urandom works
<ironpillow> the way I came across this problem is, when I run docker-compose, it just hangs. Apparently, docker-compose is using /dev/random.
<blackflow> install haveged
<sarnold> some kernel versions can let you use random.trust_cpu=on on the kernel command line to use the CPU's RNG
<ironpillow> blackflow: yep checking haveged right now
<ironpillow> also getrandom syscall is not available.
<Blurem> Hello?
<sarnold> hello
<Blurem> I'm trying to dual-boot Ubuntu and Windows 7, i have used Rufus 3.5, everytime i try to flash ubuntu 19.04, rufus asks me if i want to download Syslinux 6.04, i click yes but rufus never downloads the files.
<Blurem> I tried running rufus using admin
<xamithan> Sounds like a windows question Blurem
<Blurem> i'm currently running win7
<xamithan> Maybe try something else like rawrite32 or etcher then
<thingfish> that sounds like a Rufus issue to me, certainly not an Ubuntu issue.
<xamithan> Because we can't help with rufus
<sarnold> or maybe disable AV scanners? those mess with everything
<Blurem> etcher flashes the imagine successfully but i can't boot into the usb stick, the volume size shrinks to 3.5mb
<Blurem> which is too weird
<Blurem> I have disabled AV already.
<Blurem> still nothing
<tomreyn> you may have a corrupt iso image downloaded
<tomreyn> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<akik> Blurem: when rufus starts, press alt-i once and it goes into the dd write mode
<Blurem> i have scanned the mds and others using the hash
<thingfish> Blurem: did you try Ubuntu's USB boot disk creator?
<Blurem> I'm on win7, not ubuntu
<thingfish> oh right
<Blurem> i'm going to verify the checksums again
<Blurem> MD5 is correct.
<sarnold> if you start rufus from a command prompt does it spit out any useful errors to the terminal?
<Blurem> Rufus doesn't report an error.
<tomreyn> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows for the rufus settings
<Blurem> It just never downloads the "idlinux" or something file
<akik> Blurem: when rufus starts, press alt-i once and it goes into the dd write mode. that way it doesn't try to mangle the image, just writes it
<Blurem> Alt-i doesn't work.
<pavlos> I use rufus 3.3 and do not have issues writing bootable images
<akik> Blurem: it prints disabling iso support at the bottom
<akik> i know it's misleading message
<Blurem> I'm going to try rawrite and see if it works or not.
<akik> oki :)
<ironpillow> I went with haveged. worked like a charm
<ironpillow> thanks blackflow!
<ironpillow> thanks Riviera
<Blurem> my god
<Blurem> so i have written ubuntu 19.04 iso on 16gb flash drive
<Blurem> why does the volume size get to 3.63MB?
<tomreyn> Blurem: maybe that's the actual capacity of the usb stick? is it new, have you used it before?
<Blurem> not really, i bought it last month
<Blurem> and yeah it's new, not that much usage since it's purchase date
<ceed^> I have a three year old Thinkpad with Ubuntu  only on it. Got a new Thinkpad which I have put Ubuntu on. Now I want to install Windows on the older one again. Is that possible? There's no dual boot or recovery partition on the old one, just Ubuntu.
<xamithan> It should write to about the same size as the iso file
<xamithan> Are you sure that ISO is good ?
<Blurem> yes, i have confirmed the MD5, SHA1 checksums
<Blurem> MD5     6fa9686bc299c19c97d280f79a723868 SHA1    47064866141c7729b3f447890dd6d5bc2fc35cf7 SHA256  2da6f8b5c65b71b040c5c510311eae1798545b8ba801c9b63e9e3fd3c0457cbe SHA512  6a2c8acc42b2e2f5ae9f9382656a311f46b93983c9b5063b465c33c3da3fcd57         700d73f525d14ba420f598349787b1ab26b58b343c427975b77f53cd63cea316  1.95 GByte successfully written to disk. MD5 hash of output data: bd63fe9d7d73653204e2546b4f6c1705
<johnc--> hi, i am doing "service apache2 status" and it shows the status, how will i exit from the status? it shows (END)
<pavlos> Blurem: since you're on win7, format the stick first, verify it is 16GB, then write ubuntu into it (about 2GB)
<xamithan> Does it have two volumes on it then ?
<Blurem> it doesn't.
<Blurem> i formatted the usb again
<Blurem> the size is 14.8GB
<tomreyn> https://www.raymond.cc/blog/test-and-detect-fake-or-counterfeit-usb-flash-drives-bought-from-ebay-with-h2testw/
<pavlos> Blurem: use Disk Management to view the partitions on the stick
<xamithan> Are you sure you downloaded the right rawrite tool anyway
<Blurem> im doing a write test
<xamithan> There is versions that only do floppy file size
<Blurem> i did yeah.
<Blurem> let me check really quick
<Blurem> its just rawrite32 1.0.7.0
<pavlos> a 16GB stick formatted as fat32 shows on disk management as 14.54GB
<xamithan> That should be the right one if it's from the netbsd site
<pavlos> johnc--: press q
<Blurem> it shows up 14.91GB
<Blurem> formatted as FAT32
<johnc--> pavlos, nice. thank you. :)
<Blurem> I'm pretty sure the stick isn't fake
<xamithan> Some of those fake ones show up correctly until you try to write to them
<Blurem> im currently writing on it using h2testw
<tomreyn> Blurem: still?
<Blurem> still writing
<Blurem> its taking a long time..
<Blurem> 5GB were written
<tomreyn> hmm maybe that's normal, i never used it. could be a slow usb stick, too.
<pavlos> why 5GB ... the iso is about 2GB
<Blurem> im testing it
<Blurem> not writing actual isos
<Blurem> so yeah the usb stick isn't fake
<Blurem> could someone provide me with syslinux files, please?
<Blurem> im trying to get rufus running
<akik> Blurem: why don't you do as i instructed?
<Blurem> i did
<Blurem> i tried etcher, rufus, rawrite but they all wont work
<akik> 1) start rufus 2) press alt-i once 3) write the iso 4) ??? 5) profit
<Blurem> lol
<Blurem> i press alt i but nothing happens at all
<akik> the text in rufus' bottom shows "iso support disabled"
<akik> then it's in the dd write mode
<Blurem> nope, it just says "1 device found"
<Blurem> oh wait
<akik> i just tested it
<Blurem> i pressed right alt and it worked
<Blurem> left alt didnt work
<tomreyn> you're probably using different software versions
<akik> it's been there for a couple of years
<Blurem> probably
<Blurem> so yeah, iso support disabled.
<pavlos> the ISO Support Disabld appears for 2-3 sec
<Blurem> what then?
<akik> select the iso and write
<Blurem> heeyyyyy its working
<Blurem> thanks a lot akik, tomreyn.
<Blurem> btw
<Blurem> when i install linux
<Blurem> i make the swap area partition then the root partition, correct?
<akik> https://github.com/pbatard/rufus/wiki/FAQ
<akik> If the ISO was created as hybrid, you may however be able to create a bootable USB image by disabling ISO suppport (Alt-I) and using DD-Image mode, or selecting "Write in DD-Image mode" when prompted.
<tomreyn> good hint there, akik, this should go into the ubuntu tuorial, i guess.
<Blurem> this crap made me go stuck for more than 2 hours ;-;
<akik> let's see if it boots, i'm about 99.95% certain it does
<sarnold> oh it's probably alt vs altgr
<sarnold> I never understood that split
<tomreyn> Blurem: the order in which you create them doe snot matter. you do not need to partition manually, it can be automatic. if you'll partition manually, whether or not you'll need to reserve a partition for swap depends on a few things.
<Blurem> altgr is the one which worked for me.
<Blurem> So do i select "install alongside windows 7"?
<tomreyn> i just tried in a windows 7 vm where alt-i worked, but not altgr-i
<Blurem> that's hella weird.
<tomreyn> install alongside windows if you'd like to keep windows, yes.
<Blurem> i have seen multiple dual-boot tutorials, they always choose "something else":
<Blurem> and then they make swap area and root partitions
<tomreyn> you're free to do as you wish ;)
<Blurem> thanks haha
<Blurem> im just trying out to figure whats the best
<Blurem> windows installation is not like linux where you just select a goddamn partition and thats it
<Blurem> soo
<Blurem> rufus just finished writing the iso
<Blurem> and the volume size shrinked back to 3.63MB
<tomreyn> maybe you're just looking at the wrong volume / partition
<Gallomimia> if i make the passphrases for two LUKS containers identical, what are the chances of someone breaking the key on one and then using that to break into the other?
<Blurem> tomreyn : https://imgur.com/a/TCuHJgt
<sarnold> if someone breaks one password they will immediately try it everywhere else it might be used.
<tomreyn> Blurem: look at it in disk management or whatever it's called.
<akik> Blurem: it's normal. don't worry about it
<Blurem> I'm going to reboot, hopefully i will get something to boot from
<akik> Blurem: if you mount the iso it'll probably show that same 3.6 gigs(?)
<akik> i think there's two partitions on that usb now if you check with fdisk/parted
<Blurem> Hey!
<Blurem> im in live ubuntu
<sarnold> :)
<akik> Blurem: could you run "sudo parted -l" and see how many partitions you have on that usb stick?
#ubuntu 2019-06-20
<Oderus> hello. recently i changed my gmail password, and so i went to change it in kmail, and ever since then KMail gives me the error "Could not read password : user rejected waller access". I tried erasing the relevent data from wallet, rebooting, and then giving it my password, but the same thing happens still. How can I resolve this?
<usney> are minimum system requirements based on CPU based frequency or the burst frequency?
<sarnold> whatever you're willing to tolerate
<sarnold> whatever your workload requires
<sarnold> minimum memory requirements are going to be a lot more important, probably
<supermasterblast> I did an upgrade and my system isn't bootable. I am running a 3 disk raid system. I think it is an issue with grub needing to be reinstalled correctly. I booted with a usb linux system. not sure how to reinstall brug though. i have /dev/sda /dev/sdb /dev/sdc have the raid partitions on them
<usney> I mean on the page that says the minimum requirements for running ubuntu
<sarnold> usney: if you've got eg a 1ghz processor, transitions in the default window managers may be pretty poor. but lubuntu or xubuntu might work well enough for you to not hate it.
<sarnold> usney: but if you've got eg 512M ram, maybe a gui isn't a great idea. (my 512M ram instance on amazon is enough for tmux, mosh, irssi, but not much more)
<usney> I have a 1ghz based processor with a 2.1 ghz burst
<usney> sarnold CPU max MHz:         2100.0000
<usney> is that good enough for latest ubuntu?
<usney> it is dual core
<sarnold> yeah; I don't know if it'd be a good experience in gnome or not, but certainly you can find *something* on ubuntu that would feel pleasant
<netameta> Something in a latest update on ubuntu messes boot in vmware
<usney> I setup my friend's laptop with gnome with a newly bought laptop and his max mhz is 2600.0000
<netameta> very annoying
<usney> runs smoothly
<usney> well I'll see if it works ok
<usney> I got it on usb drive
<netameta> Is already 2 x 18.0.4 that get stuck in boot
<netameta> after i update software
<netameta> Not sure what i updated either
<tomreyn> netameta: i read what you say as "vmware does not support fully updated ubuntu well", i.e. a vmware support question.
<Oderus> i relogged to try something if anyone tried to reply to my kmail question
<tomreyn> Oderus: try asking in #kubuntu, too, since this is likely kubuntu specific (kmail, kwallet etc.)
<netameta> tomreyn, Well it was working perfectly fine, i then updated and now its stuck in boot
<tomreyn> netameta: i understood so much. see if you can boot to recovery and continue booting from there.
<Oderus> tomreyn: ok will do thanks
<tomreyn> supermasterblast: which ubuntu version do you have installed on those disks, which RAID level, and what's the live usb/cdrom system you're trying to recover with?
<netameta> yea booting to recover then to normal works
<tomreyn> netameta: so !nomodeset is a workaround
<netameta> tomreyn, Whats nomodest ?
<tomreyn> maybe there's also newer 'vmware-tools' you can install. but it's really an issue in their domain IMO
<tomreyn> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<tomreyn> imagine it was a windows guest which failed after you installed upgrades. whom would you expect to provide 'the fix'?
<netameta> tomreyn, I am on window host yes
<netameta> And the upgrade i installed were in linux
<netameta> ``` so it may not be needed to make this option permanent, just for one boot until you installed the nvidia drivers.``` cant i just run safemode and install drivers there ?
<tomreyn> nomodeset is usually used for nvidia hardware, but your VM only sees the hardware the virtualization provides, which won't be any 'nvidia' or similar, but rather vmwgfx or something.
<tomreyn> that's unless you do graphics card passthrough, but you probably do not.
<netameta> tomreyn, wait so nomodest isnt the solution for me ?
<tomreyn> netameta. it's a workaround to get you non accelerated graphics.
<tomreyn> i just learnt that vmwgfx.ko is actually in linux, i wasn't aware of that. so i guess you can file a bug against linux, too
<netameta> well first i want to see if nomodeset works
<netameta> and BTW i do have nvidia cards so
<tomreyn> yes, but not passed through, i assume?
<netameta> Will check - i dont think so though
<tomreyn> if you don't know then you most likely don't.
<tomreyn> to file a bug about vmwgfx you can run: ubuntu-bug linux      # be sure to mention your exact vmware version, where the boot gets stuck, which workaround you tried and which of them worked. and that it refers to to file a bug, you can run: ubuntu-bug linux      # be sure to mention your exact vmware version, which workarounds you tried, which of them worked.
<tomreyn> oops copy / paste fail
<netameta> tomreyn, I dont see any pass through option
<netameta> dont see graphic card options eithjer
<tomreyn> netameta: i don'T know whether there is one, i can only support ubuntu
<netameta> So i assume its not.
<netameta> However it does act weird when i have nomodeset
<tomreyn> netameta: you can try vga=791 instead.
<netameta> i am not trying to upgrade vmware tools first
<netameta> then i will try vga=791
<netameta> and lastly i will use nomodeset
<netameta> vga=791 didnt work
<sarnold> does vga= still work at all?
<tomreyn> it does for me
<tomreyn> maybe not on a desktop
<sarnold> the Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt has "vga=            [BOOT,X86-32] " .. and then says it's for the bootloader, not the kernel. which is quite confusing all around. ;)
<netameta> Well only nomodeset works - and screen res is massed and it works very weird and slow
<tomreyn> netameta: so which vmware product and version are you using, and have you verified that they state ubuntu 18.04 is supported by it (ignoring the fact that it happened to work previously)?
<netameta> vmware workstation 15, and yes about the ubuntu 18.04
<netameta> Is there a way to add more resultion options in settings ?
<tomreyn> no. your current workaround limits the available resolutions.
<tomreyn> well, you could probably add lower resolutions, but not in "settings"
<Oderus> recently i changed my gmail password, and so i went to change it in kmail, and ever since then KMail gives me the error "Could not read password : user rejected waller access". I tried erasing the relevent data from wallet, rebooting, and then giving it my password, but the same thing happens still. How can I resolve this? Kubuntu 19.04
<Sveta> if you don't get a good response about it here within 30 minutes, I'd suggest to ask #kde about it
<df00z> Hey, whereabouts does ubuntu keep it's kernel config file these days?  Finding a lot of wiki pages or other places that reference /boot but I dont see it
<df00z> nevermind i am blind it is in /boot
<Oderus> Sveta: i have asked there but either everyone is asleep or doesn't know ;p
<netameta> tomreyn, my current setting is set to 4k, but ubuntu only see 1176x885
<TikityTik> how do i install a newer version of weechat on ubuntu 18.04?
<Sveta> TikityTik: do they have a ppa?
<TikityTik> Sveta: https://weechat.org/download/debian/
<Sveta> TikityTik: you can add `deb https://weechat.org/ubuntu bionic main` to your sources.list, then, I guess
<TikityTik> ahh
<TikityTik> Sveta: getting an error about how a following signature couldn't be verified
<OerHeks> that page gives a clue about the key
<TikityTik> so if the public key is not verified that means i have to make this source insecure?
<Sveta> TikityTik: you can verify the public key
<Sveta> TikityTik: click 'installation instructions' link at the top for instructions
<TikityTik> thanks
<k_sze> What's the difference between linux-generic and linux-lowlatency?
<sarnold> k_sze: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/P9vN62C6bK/
<sarnold> k_sze: that's for bionic's 4.15.0-51.55 linux package, more or less selected as the latest-ish-looking LTS kernel from my big pile of kernel configs
<k_sze> So if I understand correctly, the lowlatency is more heavy-handed in terms of preemption.
<k_sze> So that no single process can easily make the whole system unresponsive?
<Bashing-om> k_sze: See: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2421161&highlight=latency for latency discussion.
<sarnold> in the short-run, perhaps; the idea being that your sound card is less likely to have buffer underruns, or motor controllers get their inputs closer to the times they need them
<DouglasK> Question... where does gnome keep the list of apps that come up as apps when you search in Activities?
<DouglasK> (Ubuntu 19.04)
<Sveta> DouglasK: ~/.local/share/applications or /usr/share/applications ?
<DouglasK> Thank you.  So, that just means the one I created isn't working... at least it's one thing off my list.
<DouglasK> Thank you, Sveta.
<Sveta> DouglasK: you're welcome :-)
<cupcake> Hi my ubuntu 18.04 system too slow to boot anyone experiencing same https://pastebin.com/NUmD4edL
<ChiLLabiS> exit
<TML> Is there a simple way to make the bash completion stuff stop recommending snaps for commands not installed?
<stemid> hey after upgrading from 16 to 18.04 I get this error from python code that uses Python-MySQL library. "ImportError: libmariadbclient.so.18: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" and this file is nowhere on packages.ubuntu.com
<stemid> oh wait, I spoke too soon. I was searching disco but it's in libmariadbclient.so.18
<stemid> libmariadbclient18
<stemid> now it works
<geirha> TML: that's the command_not_found_handle installed by the command-not-found package
<geirha> TML: I don't know how to configure it though, if it's configurable at all, I just disable it completely
<TML> geirha: thanks
<TML> that's at least a thread to tug at :)
<TML> I find it convenient when it tells me the correct apt package, but I don't allow snaps on my systems, so I'd rather just mute that
<TML> geirha: It's implemented (at least in this particular release) as /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/CommandNotFound/CommandNotFound.py
<mun> hi
<mun> anyone know how to delete all files in one folder that exist in another?
<blackflow> mun: find /path/to/another/dir/ -maxdepth 1 -type f | xargs -I{} -n1 basename {} | xargs -I{} -n 100 rm /path/to/one/folder/{}       -- note, this ain't recursive, only affects files straight in /another/dir/
<geirha> I'd go with the rsync he got in ##linux instead. Also, mun, don't cross post
<blackflow> mun: alternatively you can use sed...    find .... | sed 's/another\/path\/prefix/one\/path\/prefix/g' | xargs rm
<geirha> dangerous code
<mun> geirha i don't know why rsync wouldn't work
<geirha> you may need trailing slashes on the directories, otherwise it willl create a new directory instide the destination
<geirha> Here's one way to do it with bash (echo added as a dryrun): (cd /dest && for file in *; do if [[ ! -e /src/$file ]]; then echo rm "$file"; fi; done)
<mun> geirha i think i know why rsync doesn't work. --delete deletes extra files in dest that exist in source
<mun> i mean, that don't exist in source
<mun> i'm actually trying to do the opposite, i.e. delete files in dest that exist in source
<blackflow> geirha: why would you think my commands are dangerous? there's no shell expansion through variables anywhere. I'm pretty sure even spaces in filenames would be handled correctly by xargs
<blackflow> yeah, it would, tested.
<blackflow> just needs -n1 for that second xargs
<geirha> some of your xargs will handle spaces in filenames, none of them will handle newlines or quotes
<blackflow> newlines in filenames? on linux?
<geirha> yes, unfortunately linux allows that
<blackflow> huh... after 25 years of linuxing.... this is a first one.
<o-bit> Hello whats up? I was wondering if it's true ubuntu is dropping 32bit libraries from it's repos?
<cfhowlett> yes
<geirha> blackflow: also, combining -I and -n doesn't work very well
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | o-bit
<ubottu> o-bit: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<blackflow> geirha: so what rsync command was given?
<o-bit> ubottu: It's about ubuntu, how is that offtopic? It's a very big support question.
<geirha> blackflow: <n0a110w> rsync -rvz --delete source dest, will delete the extra files in the dest that are not present in source
<lotuspsychje> o-bit: support questions are meant to solve an issue you have
<blackflow> geirha: that doesn't sound what the OP asked. they asked the reverse, delete files in dest that DO exist in src.
<o-bit> lotuspsychje: What about issues I will have?
<mun> geirha that command works, but i had remove the !
<blackflow> unless we have an XY problem here and that's not really what OP wanted.
<mun> because i'm trying to delete files common to both dest and source
<mun> geirha thanks
<o-bit> ANyways let me go and ask in #ubuntu-*
<geirha> yeah, I think we replaced "exist" with "not exist" in our heads, because that's a much more common task, and so gave wrong answers
<mun> yep. all good :D
<TJ-> o-bit: see https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/i386-architecture-will-be-dropped-starting-with-eoan-ubuntu-19-10/11263
<blackflow> mun: so your question was actually how to delete files that DON'T exist?
<mun> blackflow hmm no, i'm trying to delete files in dest that exist in source
<blackflow> mun: ah, k. so geirha's   for loop   solved your problem?
<mun> blackflow yep :D
<blackflow> nice. :)
<mun> blackflow except i had to remove the negation
<mun> blackflow thanks for your input though
<mun> don't know why rsync wouldn't work either
<blackflow> np. my commands would've worked, but geirha is right, they don't solve edge cases with newlines in names and other stupidities.
<geirha> like apostrophees
<blackflow> mun: rsync deletes files that are NOT present in source. you wanted the opposite
<mun> yeah
<mun> rsync results in identical directories
<mun> IIRC
<mun> i was told to just swap source and dest
<gofio> while on on board keyboard (I'm in a spanish system so "teclado en pantalla") I can use it in a text document, but not in a url address, or say a google search, or here typing in irc. I've used it before and it worked. Is this something usually happens? if anybody knows
<blackflow> mun: that would delete the files in src :)
<gofio> ubuntu 18.04 gnome3
<mkquist> j #chat.freenode.net
<mkquist> \ j #chat.freenode.net
<blackflow> mkquist: what are you trying to do. you already are on Freenode. which channel do you want?
<ShishKabab> A firmware update that came with Win 10 which I sometimes boot in to, messed up a bunch of things. Aside from Windows not booting, my Ubuntu 18.04 does not login anymore. I enter my password, and it returns to the login screen. When I boot into recovery mode, /var/log/gdm3 is empty. Where can I find out what is going wrong?
<cfhowlett> dmesg
<yankovic> Want to understand how network is configured in ubuntu 18. Netplan is used in it. I see that configuration for systemd-networkd is generated in /run/systemd/network after every boot. But who generates it? I can't find any .service file with "ExecStart=netplan generate". What is the mechanism to pull the netplan?
<ShishKabab> cfhowlett: That will be cleared on reboot, right? I have another issue that doesn't allow me to switch to a TTY with Ctrl+Alt+F2.
<ShishKabab> So I have to boot with recovery mode.
<cfhowlett> over my level there, ShishKabab but it sounds like a red flag to me
<ShishKabab> Yeah, I know. The issue with the TTY is that when I press enter after entering my username, it keeps enter pressed down, so it keeps saying login failed until I Ctrl+C.
<cfhowlett> just a thought: update your firmware
<ShishKabab> That's what caused the issue, a firmware update yesterday.
<cfhowlett> doh!
<cfhowlett> so it wasn't a win 10 update?
<cfhowlett> i.e firmware comes from the computer manufacturer not from windows
<ShishKabab> The firmware update came with the automatic updates.
<cfhowlett> ok then.  ask in the channel from time to time.  someone will likely know
<ShishKabab> Windows said Update and reboot in the normal shut down menu, next time I boot Windows it reboots and starts reflashing my thing.
<ShishKabab> OK, thanks for your time!
<ShishKabab> I got further, am able to login with an older kernel on the TTY. When I try to login in graphically, it still goes back to the login screen, and in dmesg I get 'PKCS#7 signature not signed with a trusted key'
<cfhowlett> can you get a terminal?
<ShishKabab> Yes, finally  :)
<blackflow> yankovic: /lib/systemd/system-generators/netplan does (it's an executable)
<blackflow> yankovic: netplan uses systemd generators to create the /run(time) networkd configs
<yankovic> blackflow: thank you so much
<Katnip> 10 more months ! Sigyn
<fling> Where to get the proper shiftfs patch for 4.19?
<blackflow> fling: the what now?
<fling> blackflow: shiftfs patch from 19.04 :P
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<DrJ> any idea why ubuntu would lose internet every single morning from about 6am to 8am local time?
<DrJ> while every other computer on network is perfectly fine
<DrJ> rebooting fixes it every time... but also waiting until around 8am will also fix it every time
<cfhowlett> cron job?
<DrJ> nope
<DrJ> that was my first thought
<DrJ> syslog shows nothing either, rather name ntp failing during that time
<blackflow> DrJ: dhcp server having some left-over rule for that IP from earlier?
<DrJ> static IP, not DHCP on network
<DrJ> *no
<blackflow> DrJ: alright, then back to square one. how does it lose connectivity? routing? dns?
<cfhowlett> does it do this on all networks or only homebase DrJ?
<DrJ> dns still works, but it uses a local DNS server
<DrJ> which btw local traffic still works
<TJ-> DrJ: there's mouse nibbling at the Ethernet cable but you disturb it at 8am :)
<DrJ> TJ- it is an esxi vm, other vms are fine
<blackflow> DrJ: that doesn't answer my question :) _how_ is internet "lost"?
<blackflow> oh a VM....
<TJ-> DrJ: so it loses Internet routing, but not local host routing?
<DrJ> can't ping nothing outside of local network
<DrJ> yea
<DrJ> ping or anything else that is
<TJ-> DrJ: does "local network" mean just the ESXI host, or the entire local LAN?
<DrJ> entire
<DrJ> for example, I can ping other local subnets
<TJ-> DrJ: so it essentiall loses its default route?
<blackflow> so local LAN is accessible?
<DrJ> TJ-, appears so
<TJ-> DrJ: is it using IPv6? maybe RAs are getting lost?
<DrJ> no ipv6
<blackflow> DrJ: can you confirm the status of default route when that happens? is it unset? is it set but unpingable, is it pingable but nothing gets through to WAN?
<TJ-> DrJ: the ping tests that fail, you use IPv4 addresses not hostnames?
<DrJ> BlackDex: I can't test anything until it happens again tomorrow morning :)
<DrJ> and believe me, it will happen again
<TJ-> DrJ: because if you use hostnames AND if they resolve to IPv6 AND the IPv6 default route has expired due to missing RAs... this would happen
<DrJ> TJ-, pinging IP fails as well
<TJ-> DrJ: is it a desktop or server install?
<DrJ> server
<TJ-> DrJ: so using systemd-networkd network configuration?
<DrJ> for example right now ping 8.8.8.8 is working
<DrJ> 12 minutes agao ping 8.8.8.8 was not working
<blackflow> "no route to host"?
<DrJ> I forget
<DrJ> :)
<TJ-> DrJ: I've seen this on hosts where the NICs go into low-power mode
<DrJ> hmm
<blackflow> but every day between 6-8? consistently? I'm still betting on the router having some left over rule for the IP
<TJ-> DrJ: not sure if power-saving is implemented in ESX emulation but its something to consider. ethtool can help check on that
<blackflow> or the VM host
<b1ack0p> hi
<b1ack0p> for 2 days i am trying to set grub
<TJ-> DrJ: what does this server do? is it passive itself and listening for incoming connections, or is it supposed to be busy 24/7 ?
<b1ack0p> i again installed again ubuntu dual boot with windows 10 but grub doesnt exist
<b1ack0p> it directly boots to windows
<DrJ> TJ- all it does is run a duo auth proxy for our vmware horizon
<TJ-> DrJ: I'm wondering if the server is passive from saw midnight and so somrthing kicks in to cause the default route to drop
<b1ack0p> i removed windows fast boot option but no luck still
<Jonopoly> black0ps: Here's what i did when dual booting... I installed it on a seperate hdd
<DrJ> I can say that over night probably no one uses it on most days
<Jonopoly> Black0p: just created two partitions "/" and "efi"
<blackflow> DrJ: perhaps best wait until it happens again and then run some diagnostics
<DrJ> around 8am it does begin to be used quite a bit
<b1ack0p> i am using same ssd and similar bios what changed?
<TJ-> b1ack0p: If it is EFI, it is possible the motherboard firmware disallows booting from GRUB *Unti* you specifically trust the bootloader via options in the firmware setup menus, that you access at boot-time
<b1ack0p> Jonopoly: i created 2 partition
<Jonopoly> b1ack0p: What did you set them too?
<b1ack0p> TJ-: it is 2008 model lenovo thinkpad t400
<b1ack0p> Jonopoly: 1 windows 2 ubuntu
<TJ-> b1ack0p: does it use UEFI ?
<b1ack0p> no idea
<b1ack0p> no
<b1ack0p> it uses normal bios mgr
<TJ-> DrJ: so the problem could have occured well before 8am but that's when it is first detected
<b1ack0p> legacy i guess
<b1ack0p> there s no uefi option
<DrJ> TJ-, possibly
<TJ-> DrJ: I'd strongly expect some clues in the logs
<b1ack0p> i am currently on ubuntu live usb
<cfhowlett> if it's running win10 I'm pretty sure it has to be UEFI
<Jonopoly> B1ack0p, how many hdds you got?
<b1ack0p> Jonopoly: just 1 currently ssd
<Jonopoly> B1ack0p: are you installing them both on same.. ok you are
<b1ack0p> yes
<Jonopoly> you shouldn't really need to do partitions..?
<b1ack0p> i created 2 partitions for win and ubuntu
<b1ack0p> as i always do
<Jonopoly> I'm sure when you install you can select an option "Install a long side ..."
<b1ack0p> yes but why should i do that?
<b1ack0p> then it wouldnt be dual boot
<Jonopoly> did you not want it dual boot
<b1ack0p> well i need windows
<Jonopoly> oh.. if you install it 'along side windows' it would install it
<b1ack0p> i would like only ubuntu but i need windows
<Jonopoly> next to windows hypothetically
<cfhowlett> then you either dual boot or you install ubuntu to a virtual machine
<b1ack0p> yes but it might cause conflicts
<Jonopoly> I think i'm failing to understand... you want dual boot?
<b1ack0p> yes Jonopoly !
<cfhowlett> virtual ubuntu will cause no conflicts
<b1ack0p> i am doing same as i always do
<b1ack0p> for years
<b1ack0p> dual boot
<TJ-> b1ack0p: can you show us "pastebinit <( journalctl -k )"
<b1ack0p> but i dont know what s wrong this time
<Jonopoly> I didn't think you needed to create the partition... if you're installing on same SSD..
<Jonopoly> Im sure the first option is "Install along side windows"
<Jonopoly> (making it dual boot)
<b1ack0p> Jonopoly: yes but i want them seperated
<Jonopoly> ...
<b1ack0p> what s so hard to understand?
<cfhowlett> meaning what exactly?
<Jonopoly> ON the same harddrive?
<b1ack0p> that s what i was doing for years
<b1ack0p> yes
<b1ack0p> same harddrive!
<Jonopoly> Dual boot does make them seperate.....
<b1ack0p> r u troll?
<Jonopoly> b1ack0p, no just trying to help you
<b1ack0p> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zPDm7MHDRZ/
<b1ack0p> Jonopoly: thx but it doesnt help..
<cfhowlett> "install next to windows" = dualboot!
<b1ack0p> i d like seperate partitions
<TJ-> I think everyone is getting confused here. b1ack0p  Ubuntu installer's "Install Alongside.." is the dual-boot installation method
<b1ack0p> if i want them together i would use vm
<b1ack0p> TJ-: so i am talking something different
<b1ack0p> sorry
<Jonopoly> b1ack0p, it seems my answer was as helpful as intended
<Jonopoly> Install a long side = Dual boot / Seperate
<Jonopoly> IT create the partitions for you
<b1ack0p> so how do u define installing win and ubuntu to seperate partitions?
<Jonopoly> I'd call it dual booting
<b1ack0p> +ing
<b1ack0p> i see
<b1ack0p> ok sounds not much different then
<Jonopoly> i think it is the exact same thing
<b1ack0p> installing alongside windows looks like installing an app
<TJ-> b1ack0p: if you use the installer's "Install alongside" it will, i think suggest shrinking the windows partition if required to make space for Ubuntu, then add additional partitions for Ubuntu and possibly GRUB
<Jonopoly> Installing a long side is easiest method...
<b1ack0p> TJ-: in past i tried it and it installed ubuntu inside windows
<b1ack0p> like an app or software
<TJ-> Although I've not done the install alongside so can't be sure it does shrink
<Jonopoly> TJ- it asks you how much do you want etc..
<b1ack0p> it was version 10-11-12 something i guess
<TJ-> b1ack0p: that sounds like the old WUBI installer, which is long gone
<b1ack0p> yes
<cfhowlett> whoa now!  the ONLY way to install INSIDE windows is either to a vitualbox or the now dead and defunct wubi method
<Jonopoly> Like with all installations make sure you back up all windows incase you make a mistake
<b1ack0p> i didnt try new versions
<Jonopoly> Jusst remove the partition you created, and select install alongside
<Jonopoly> thanks me later
<TJ-> b1ack0p: anyhow, getting back to your broken install...
<b1ack0p> Jonopoly: well last year i did same thing to same ssd on diff. machine without problem
<b1ack0p> TJ-: thx
<TJ-> b1ack0p: ... from the log I can see you've 5 MBR partitions on a 240G drive
<b1ack0p> TJ-: 1 windows system partition 2 ubuntu swap
<b1ack0p> 5 ?
<b1ack0p> it suppose to be 4
<b1ack0p> oh 1 is flash drive
<TJ-> b1ack0p: "sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 >"
<b1ack0p> ok
<b1ack0p> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 > bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<TJ-> b1ack0p: no worries anyhow; lets collect some information so we know what you have. "pastebinit <( lsblk -f; blkid /dev/sda*; mount )"
<b1ack0p> thx
<TJ-> b1ack0p:haha sorry, that list of partitions was just me quoting from your kernel log
<b1ack0p> it is ok :)
<b1ack0p> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/j7KsdnYVDd/
<b1ack0p> this is the result
<TJ-> b1ack0p: so you've got Linux in sda3
<b1ack0p> yep
<TJ-> b1ack0p: shall we create a chroot and go into it to see if it can re-build grub correctly?
<b1ack0p> sda1 - windows system reserved sda2-windows sda3-ubuntu sda5-swap
<b1ack0p> ok
<TJ-> b1ack0p: "sudo -i" to gain root privileges
<b1ack0p> ok i am root now
<b1ack0p> yesterday i tried boot repair tool
<TJ-> b1ack0p: then "mkdir /target ; mount /dev/sda3 /target"
<b1ack0p> but it shows both sda1 and sda2 for windows
<b1ack0p> TJ-: mkdir /target ; mount /dev/sda3 /target  - done
<TJ-> b1ack0p: then "for n in proc sys dev etc/resolv.conf; do mount --rbind /$n /target/$n; done "
<cfhowlett> yep.  the windows restore partition and the windows installed OS
<TJ-> b1ack0p: that command should complete without printing anything
<b1ack0p> for n in proc sys dev etc/resolv.conf; do mount --rbind /$n /target/$n; done  ?
<TJ-> b1ack0p: yes, issue that command all in one line
<b1ack0p> ok
<TJ-> b1ack0p: you can copy and paste all the commands I give you
<TJ-> b1ack0p: ok, now you can enter that installation with "chroot /target"
<b1ack0p> ok
<TJ-> b1ack0p: after that you're now working inside the broken install, NOT the live installer :)
<b1ack0p> hmm
<TJ-> b1ack0p: first, do "mount -a" to ensure all required file systems are mounted
<b1ack0p> done
<b1ack0p> mount -a didnt return anythng
<b1ack0p> chroot too
<TJ-> b1ack0p: now two commands to ensure GRUB boot-loader is installed correctly. Tell us if either reports an error. First "update-grub"  and check you see it include the Windows install in the list of operating systems it finds
<b1ack0p> as root?
<TJ-> b1ack0p: you're always root in the chroot
<b1ack0p> yes!
<b1ack0p> Found Windows 10 on /dev/sda1 done root@ubuntu:/#
<TJ-> you should see update-grub list the Ubuntu kernels and the Windows install
<b1ack0p> yes it showed
<b1ack0p> thank you TJ-
<TJ-> b1ack0p: right, now do "grub-install /dev/sda"
<b1ack0p> oh not finished yet/
<b1ack0p> root@ubuntu:/# grub-install /dev/sda Installing for i386-pc platform. Installation finished. No error reported.
<TJ-> b1ack0p: after that, in *theory*, the system should boot via GRUB *but* lets first check how GRUB is configured. I think it'd be good to ensure it shows its menu rather than hides it
<b1ack0p> yes
<TJ-> b1ack0p: you may have to install pastebinit but try this: "pastebinit /etc/default/grub"
<b1ack0p> it doesnt let me install as root
<b1ack0p> pastebinit
<TJ-> b1ack0p: what error does it show?
<b1ack0p> apt install pastebinit
<b1ack0p> then
<b1ack0p> E: Unable to locate package pastebinit
<TJ-> b1ack0p: what does "cat /etc/issue" report?
<b1ack0p> root@ubuntu:/# cat /etc/issue Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS \n \l
<TJ-> b1ack0p: hmmm, well, pastebinit is in the main archive so should be found. This could point to some other issues so lets follow this up. does "apt-cache search -n pastebinit" report anything?
<cfhowlett> more /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999                  should also work
<b1ack0p> nope
<b1ack0p> it returns blank
<TJ-> cfhowlett: certainly, but it looks like the package repos/dpkg/apt are broken
<cfhowlett> reinstall time then, TJ?
<b1ack0p> time shows incorrect
<b1ack0p> when i install win10+ubuntu it corrupts time always
<TJ-> b1ack0p: OK, lets' get more info: "nc termbin.com 9999 < <(cat /etc/default/grub /etc/apt/sources.list )"
<b1ack0p> https://termbin.com/g83q
<TJ-> b1ack0p: dealing with the apt situation first, it looks like you've got it set to use the Turkey mirror
<b1ack0p> yes because i am in Turkey
<TJ-> b1ack0p: so lets try to update the package lists: "apt update"
<b1ack0p> but i am using system in English so i m ok to change to US
<b1ack0p> and main server
<TJ-> b1ack0p: that *should* fetch the package lists
<TJ-> b1ack0p: the country servers aren't for different languages, they're all the same, but hopefully coutrny mirrors are closer and faster than the main archive :)
<b1ack0p> the thing is that i like to use ubuntu in english but while installing it asks me location so when i set location it automatically sets server TR
<b1ack0p> i change it later to US and server to main
<TJ-> b1ack0p: has apt fetched the package lists now and finished ?
<b1ack0p> 83%
<b1ack0p> i am using mobile hotspot
<TJ-> b1ack0p: good, it's making progress then :)
<b1ack0p> didnt connect to actual modem i dont know why
<b1ack0p> done now
<b1ack0p> Reading state information... Done 373 packages can be upgraded. Run 'apt list --upgradable' to see them.
<TJ-> b1ack0p: I was concerned the chroot wouldn't have a network connection (well, problems with name resolution (DNS))
<b1ack0p> slow connection currently
<TJ-> b1ack0p: well we don't want to upgrade anything right now! but try to install pastebinit again "apt install pastebinit"
<b1ack0p> ok
<cfhowlett> from turkey to main repos?  slow is expected.
<b1ack0p> done
<TJ-> whilst you do that I'll figure out the changes to GRUB's config to ensure the menu is shown
<b1ack0p> cfhowlett: yes but i ddnt notice slow
<b1ack0p> TJ-: pastebinit installed
<b1ack0p> as root
<TJ-> b1ack0p: And I'm ready :) now lets make GRUB show the menu at startup: "sed -i 's/\(GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE=\).*/\1menu/' /etc/default/grub"
<b1ack0p> ok
<TJ-> b1ack0p: then check that changed it with "grep '=menu' /etc/default/grub"
<b1ack0p> root@ubuntu:/# sed -i 's/\(GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE=\).*/\1menu/' /etc/default/grub root@ubuntu:/# grep '=menu' /etc/default/grub GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE=menu
<TJ-> b1ack0p: wonderful :) so now we change the GRUB config it uses, with "update-grub"
<b1ack0p> update-grub now?
<b1ack0p> ok
<b1ack0p> done
<TJ-> b1ack0p: and in theory we can leave the chroot and allow you to reboot. so do "exit" and then "sync" and the if you want give it a reboot
<b1ack0p> sync how_
<TJ-> b1ack0p: it's a command "sync"
<TJ-> b1ack0p: that just ensures all memory has been flushed to disk
<b1ack0p> root@ubuntu:/# exit exit root@ubuntu:~# sync root@ubuntu:~#
<b1ack0p> all done?
<b1ack0p> i am rebooting now
<TJ-> b1ack0p: you can do "exit" again if you want to get back to the ubuntu prompt , but yes, reboot
<b1ack0p> thank you TJ-  /9
<b1ack0p> ;(
<b1ack0p> :)
<b1ack0p> keyboard turkish but set to english
<TJ-> b1ack0p: don't say that until we know it works :)
<b1ack0p> ok brb then ?p
<b1ack0p> TJ-:  thank you :)
<b1ack0p> grub working
<b1ack0p> it shows windows partition sda1  which system reserved
<b1ack0p> actual windows files are in sda2
<b1ack0p> is it normal that GRUB shows sda1 not sda2 ?
<TJ-> b1ack0p: it's not GRUB that determines that, it's another tool called os-prober, and it can be confused ... I think there are tweaks can be made to correct it
<b1ack0p> why grub is giving me problem always :/
<TJ-> b1ack0p: it isn't, it's Windows :p
<b1ack0p> when ı ask them they say it is ubuntu .p
<TJ-> b1ack0p: the os-prober script that tries to identify bootable Windows partitions is /usr/lib/os-probes/mounted/20microsoft
<b1ack0p> hmm
<b1ack0p> how can i change it to sda2 then?
<TJ-> b1ack0p: if you look at that file you'll see how it tries to identify Windows by UTF-16 text strings embedded in the bcd file... so firstly if your system happens not to have those strings, it won't match
<TJ-> b1ack0p: is it possible you have a Turkish Language install and those string don't exist?
<TJ-> (Turkish language install of Windows)
<b1ack0p> why?
<TJ-> b1ack0p: because os-prober won't recognise the Windows installation if those strings aren't found
<TJ-> b1ack0p: we could mount the sda2 and check for ourselves
<b1ack0p> i dont have turkish version currently
<b1ack0p> i need to download again
<b1ack0p> i can change language but i am ok with english
<b1ack0p> in past dealing with grub was not this difficult
<TJ-> it's not a problem but I'm explaining why os-prober might not recognise the Windows install
<b1ack0p> :/
<TJ-> b1ack0p: do you want to test it, to see if we can fix it?
<b1ack0p> ok
<b1ack0p> for sda2 ?
<TJ-> b1ack0p: "sudo mkdir /mnt/windows; sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/windows" then ...
<b1ack0p> returned blank
<TJ-> b1ack0p: ... " sudo sh -x /usr/lib/os-probes/mounted/20microsoft /dev/sda2 /mnt/windows ntfs |& tee /tmp/probe.log "
<b1ack0p> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qzfbz5SKyR/
<TJ-> b1ack0p: according to that there is no Windows install in sda2 :)
<TJ-> b1ack0p: show is "pastebinit <( ls -latr /mnt/windows )"
<b1ack0p> what?
<b1ack0p> how possible
<TJ-> b1ack0p: it tests for all the windows boot-loader files and doesn't find them
<b1ack0p> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QdN3WXsXS2/
<b1ack0p> :S
<TJ-> b1ack0p: well, looking at that list, I don't see the expected files either. What version of Windows is supposed to be in there?
<b1ack0p> 10
<b1ack0p> latest version
<b1ack0p> 1903 built
<TJ-> b1ack0p: I'm not familiar with its layout but I'd exect to see the /boot/ directory and/or the bootmgr/ntldr and similar files.
<b1ack0p> hmm
<TJ-> Anyone else here got a Windows 10 install they could compare with b1ack0p's file list to tell us what is missing?
<TJ-> b1ack0p: the reason os-prober listed sda1 (recovery) is because those files to exist there
<b1ack0p> maybe sda1 is the normal to boot?
<TJ-> b1ack0p: but it seems like sda2 has got broken somehow. I wonder if you should try booting into the Windows Recovery? but if you do it may well replace the GRUB bootloader (again!) and you'd have to use the live CD to fix it (again!)
<b1ack0p> https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&ved=2ahUKEwjNh4Cwk_jiAhVHUlAKHUftD48Qjxx6BAgBEAI&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.itzgeek.com%2Fhow-tos%2Flinux%2Fubuntu-how-tos%2Fhow-to-install-ubuntu-18-04-alongside-with-windows-10-or-8-in-dual-boot.html&psig=AOvVaw2o775-Q5sEv_vbC3qox39d&ust=1561123204506386
<b1ack0p> here in the screenshot grub menu shows sda1 also
<b1ack0p> if sda2 had boot then it would exist in grub
<TJ-> b1ack0p: I don't think so based on earlier output: "/dev/sda1: LABEL="System Reserved" UUID="1098B4BE98B4A39E" TYPE="ntfs" PARTUUID="f8b1ced8-01""
<TJ-> b1ack0p: do "sudo umount /mnt/windows" then "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows" and then "pastebinit <( ls -latr /mnt/windows)"
<b1ack0p> TJ-: when i check screenshots all written sda1 for windows
<b1ack0p> TJ-:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PPSWNBpbXc/
<TJ-> b1ack0p: they may all be wrong, then, unless win10 has changed things and has a separate boot partition
<TJ-> b1ack0p: I can see that has a /boot/ directory so maybe Win10 does boot from the system-reserved partition. I've not used/installed Windows since 2004 time!
<TJ-> b1ack0p: one way to find out though ... try booting into it :)
<TJ-> b1ack0p: "sudo umount /mnt/windows"
<b1ack0p> wow 15 years no windows
<TJ-> b1ack0p: yeah; magical
<b1ack0p> i tried yesterday
<b1ack0p> i used boot repair tool
<b1ack0p> and it restored grub
<b1ack0p> but windows showed  both sda1 and sda2
<b1ack0p> both was booting to win10
<TJ-> b1ack0p: then something may be broken on the Windows side, but I'm not familiar enough with it to be sure
<b1ack0p> ok
<b1ack0p> let me try this way
<b1ack0p> brb
<akem> Hey, is "dmesg" output tied to a real file on the filesystem? /var/log/something for ex?
<TJ-> b1ack0p: it could be that both actually use the boot-loader files in sda1
<b1ack0p> thx again TJ-
<b1ack0p> possible
<b1ack0p> brb
<TJ-> akem: no, dmesg reads /proc/kmsg
<akem> TJ-, Ok thanks TJ-.
<TJ-> akem: but usually the syslog daemon, or systemd-journald, read that and copy it to files, e.g. syslog will copy to /var/log/dmesg
<TJ-> akem: you can view it also using "journalctl -k"
<akem> TJ-, Ok thanks for the info, yeah i was looking for a file like this, but couldn't find it.
<ace_me> how can I grep in some log files for both ERROR and CRITICAL words please ?
<Mudchains> hi all, is there a channel/support for ubuntu landscape?
<TJ-> akem: for previous boots "journalctl --list-boots" then "journalctl -b -X" where X is the boot ID
<lotus|i5> Mudchains: think you need to contact with canonical directly for that
<lotus|i5> !landscape
<ubottu> Landscape makes the management and monitoring of Ubuntu systems simple and effective by combining world-class support with easy to use online management tools. https://landscape.canonical.com/
<Mudchains> lotus|i5: also when there is no paid service contract? ( running the free license)
<akem> ace_me, grep -E "ERROR|CRITICAL" /var/log/somefile
<lotus|i5> Mudchains: you can always try to ask your issue, maybe volunteers might have ideas
<akem> TJ-, Ok i don't need all that but thanks :)
<Mudchains> Ok :) I have a number of outstanding alerts, but some of them are old. How can I delete/acknowledge them?
<Mudchains> without hacking in the postgresql db
<Mudchains> The docs/internet says nothing about it
<jaydemir> is apt-get down or something? I've tried the main server and the US server, disabled ipv6, and its still miserably slow
<lotus|i5> jaydemir: you could ask in #ubuntu-mirrors for known issues on repos
<jaydemir> thanks
<lotus|i5> jaydemir: you dont have firewall or router that could interfere?
<jaydemir> nope
<Mudchains> jaydemir: proxy?
<jaydemir> just a plain old ISP line to a generic router and switch
<jaydemir> and I haven't had issues prior to this morning
<Mudchains> jaydemir: are other websites slow as well?
<jaydemir> speed tests are all over 40 mbps
<ace_me> akem:  is correct if i use cat /var/log/*.log | grep -E "122|234|412" | grep -E "CRITICAL|ERROR" ?
<ace_me> in order to find one of the id and error ?
<akem> ace_me, Yes i think.
<TJ-> ace_me: "grep -rn 'ERROR|CRITICAL' /var/log" is another way
<ace_me> and for gz files TJ ?
<ace_me> in my case I use zcat
<lotus|i5> Mudchains: can this help? https://landscape.canonical.com/static/doc/user-guide/
<Mudchains> lotus|i5: already checked :(
<TJ-> ace_me: there is  zgrep tool too :)
<ace_me> really :) ?
<TJ-> ace_me: "man zgrep"
<ace_me> an d your way is faster ?
<TJ-> ace_me: you'd have to measure it, but it is certainly easier most of the time
<TJ-> ace_me: the only time "-r" isn't helpful is if you don't want it to search sub-directories as well
<ace_me> thz
<ace_me> thx*
<ace_me> TJ-:  grep -rn 'ERROR|CRITICAL' /var/log | grep -E "id1|id2" seems to not work... I mean chaining 2 grep
<akem> ace_me, add -E to the first grep too.
<ace_me> thank you :)
<TJ-> ace_me: -E is extended grep; without it you have to escape the OR as in "grep -rn 'ERROR\|CRITICAL' /var/log ...
<TJ-> I have grep aliases to egrep for that reason
<rypervenche> egrep is deprecated, just FYI. grep -E is the preferred method.
<gofio> anybody using "sublime text" here?
<akik> rypervenche: what do you mean deprecated? by whom, where?
<rypervenche> akik: man grep: In addition, the variant programs egrep and fgrep are the same as grep -E and grep -F, respectively.  These variants are deprecated, but are provided for backward compatibility.
<akik> thanks
<ace_me> many of us probably gofio
<gofio> ace_me: thanks
<Mudchains> lotus|i5: The old alerts are gone, don't ask why .. :) just restarted landscape-clients en the server service
<Mudchains> maybe a hickup in the communication or something
<Oderus> hi all. having an issue with kmail where one of my email accounts (gmail) gets the error that it cannot access wallet. how can i solve this? permission to wallet has been granted, and all my other email accounts work fine
<ace_me> can I do a similar search inside redis ? akem ?
<islandmonkeee> I have a buggy touchpad that keeps switching itself on and off while my computer runs. BIOS needs a password that I never set, and keyboard with FN buttons to switch it off permanently (well, for the duration of the laptop being switched on) also inoperative. kernel log is being spammed with messages like this over and over again: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HVCHSS4gqS/
<gofio> i guess I need a ubuntu on board tutorial as somehow it seems not like xubuntu one
<ace_me> for what gofio ?
<gofio> ace_me: the tutorial?
<gofio> ace_me: don't know what you mean
<Exagone313> Hi, when I go to a tty it locks the session, and somehow it even logged me out last time (when doing apt dist-upgrade?).  How can I disable this behavior (without disabling lock screen)?  Thanks for your help.
<Exagone313> I'm on bionic, with default DE
<supermasterblast> running the boot-repair utility, but so far it has not worked. I have a 3 disk raid array and lvm with a seporate boot and root partitions. I have selected in stalling grub to /sda /sdb /sdc, but it just crashes during boot. I never even see the boot loader though I do see a buch of text fly by sometimes before it crashes. Should I install grub to /dev/md1 or /dev/dm-0 or /dev/dm-1 ?   /dev/dm-0 it says is boot, /dev/dm-1 it says is root
<supermasterblast> /dev/md1 is obviously the raid array
<islandmonkeee> I have a buggy touchpad that keeps switching itself on and off while my computer runs. BIOS needs a password that I never set, and keyboard with FN buttons to switch it off permanently (well, for the duration of the laptop being switched on) also inoperative. kernel log is being spammed with messages like this over and over again: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HVCHSS4gqS/
<lordcirth> islandmonkeee, what model is your laptop? Sometimes there is a way to bypass BIOS passwords
<islandmonkeee> lordcirth: Lenovo Z500
<pragmaticenigma> islandmonkeee: without the password to the BIOS I don't believe there is anyway to resolve it through that avenue. Lenovo intentionally designs their laptops such that BIOS passwords cannot be reset or forcefully cleared. I would recommend that check to make sure the cables between the keyboard and mouse haven't come loose and reseat them in their connectors.
<lordcirth> islandmonkeee, hmm, I don't see any way to crack that.
<islandmonkeee> pragmaticenigma: alright sure, I'll take it apart and see what is happening hardware-wise
<pragmaticenigma> islandmonkeee: I know that my laptops have required such an operation after a couple years of being jostled around in transport
<pragmaticenigma> hopefully it will help you out as well
<m36> hey
<m36> I am back as regged
<m36> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gradle/4.4.1-5ubuntu2~18.04
<m36> found the source
<m36> alrighty
<TopQuark> us.archive.ubuntu.com seems to be slow and intermittently failing to respond.  Where should I report this?  Or is it a known issue?
<ash_worksi> why is it that sometimes I get a new instance of something as a duplicate icon on my task bar thing...
<ash_worksi> idr what it's called
<ash_worksi> launcher bar?
<ash_worksi> is there a fairly universal shortcut-key to focus on a search field?
<noregret> i'm on 18.04 server, any idea how to stop the docker daemon? a systemd service of it does not exist, so i'm not sure where it is started
<eraserpencil2> noregret: sudo systemctl status docker.service dosent work?
<noregret> eraserpencil2: no, "Unit docker.service could not be found."
<eraserpencil2> what does "ps -aux | grep docker " give
<noregret> eraserpencil2: https://bpaste.net/show/767b686d836c
<eraserpencil2> you installed docker as a snap?
<noregret> eraserpencil2: iirc, i installed during ubuntu's installation
<noregret> so whatever option ubunru's installer provided
<styledash> you should use dockers ppa
<noregret> so I would guess it's a snap
<noregret> now i'm not sure how to stop it
<noregret> styledash: ubuntu's installer provided the option to install it
<styledash> is it listed in snap list?
<noregret> I know nothing about snap
<styledash> thats fine... just a recommendation for the future that getting the source from docker themselves is preferable
<noregret> i only heard about it from checking the docker process, that's all
<noregret> how can I check the snap list?
<styledash> can you open a terminal and type "snap list" in it
<noregret> oh yeah
<noregret> it's there in the list
<noregret> docker  18.06.1-ce  384   stable    canonical✓  -
<styledash> i think you just need to do "snap remove docker" to remove it
<eraserpencil2> it's there as a snap then
<styledash> prob with sudo
<noregret> gotta lookup what snaps are
<eraserpencil2> 12:09:37 AM - eraserpencil2: reposting my problems here, hoping someone who might be able to help walked in since.
<eraserpencil2> 12:09:37 AM - eraserpencil2: It's either i messed up a downgrade of cuda or a windows update messed something up, i couldnt get my ubuntu 16.04( cant use any other distro for reasons) working the way it used to. Currently, only combi of LX DM + i3 works as expected. other D.Es have weird behavior (ubuntu's unity not having tiling properly, gnome not showing anything). other DMs prevent me from going to tty7 and logging into root/us
<noregret> ohh, snap is a package manager
<noregret> or app store
<styledash> yeah, its a containerized universal package format
<styledash> from canonicall
<noregret> interesting, never heard of it before
<styledash> its an alternative to flatpak and appimage
<noregret> and thanks, docker is removed now
<styledash> yup no prob
<noregret> so for next time, should I just install it from apt
<styledash> https://docs.docker.com/install/linux/docker-ce/ubuntu/
<styledash> check the docker docs there for instructions
<noregret> got it, thanks
<styledash> 👍
<eraserpencil2> hmmm any way to remove lightdm without installing the suggested gdm3?
<tomreyn> eraserpencil2: mayne   apt -o 'APT::Install-Suggests false' purge lightdm
<tomreyn> but then  you'd end up without a login manager?
<eraserpencil2> i have err weird display bugs, wanna remove all dms and se what i get
<eraserpencil2> and i have ~/.xinitrc with a single line that starts a de
<eraserpencil2> it still installs gdm3
<tomreyn> maybe it's rather a recommends than a suggests?
<tomreyn> --no-install-recommends
<eraserpencil2> dosent work
<tomreyn> you could explicitly list both packages to be purged
<tomreyn> so the resolver will consider other options
<styledash> i think 'apt install lightdm gdm3-' would work maybe
<styledash> to install without a dependency
<eraserpencil2> haha apt  now suggests sddm. apt dosent wanna leave me without a dm
<tomreyn> see, it identifies your errors and helps you fix them
<styledash> oh i gotcha... you want to remove all login managers
<styledash> would say just start from the bare ubuntu server install lol
<eraserpencil2> hmmm, else could you perhaps spare a few minutes looking at my error i posted earlier? I feel its a bug or a misconfigured file with X/dm/de
<styledash> not sure but the 6 vote answer might be what you want:
<styledash> https://askubuntu.com/questions/882422/how-can-i-disable-all-display-managers
<eraserpencil2> errr...is tty1 the same as having no display manager?
<kinghat> any of you americans ever take puter shit to best buy to recycle?
<tomreyn> !ot | kinghat
<ubottu> kinghat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kinghat> ah yes
<kinghat> less reach there though
<Gallomimia> yikes. system didn't want to boot today...
<Gallomimia> this problem needs to get figured out today
<AlexPortable> Internet stops working like twice a day, here is the network manager log: https://pastebin.com/PYNgEC0j
<Richard_Cavell> Hi everyone. I heard about "snap" packages today, that get installed into /snap.  What is the relationship between a snap package and an apt-style package?  Are they two separate methods of installing software?
<sarnold> yes, completely separate systems, though building snap packages can make easy use of debs provided in ubuntu for dependencies (which are copied into the snap package itself)
<subcool> weird question. I've been noticing a lot of IO errors coming from an external HDD. Its really been acting up. So, as i try to back it up, it acts up even more. Now its on a completely diffent computer, and acting fine. wtf?
<sarnold> it oculd be a bad usb switch, usb cables, controller, maybe power supply..
<Richard_Cavell> sarnold, is snap related to ubuntu, or is it something that any Linux distro can use?
<sarnold> Richard_Cavell: snap works on a handful of other distributions, but probably works best on ubuntu and derived distributions
<subcool> sarnold, plugged directly into my laptop. i considered the cable too, so i switched it with my other drive, same effect.
<netameta> Well there's defintely some issue with vmware and ubuntu - it wont boot getting stucked on splash, nomodeset fixes the problem but then i cannot resize the window all the way
<subcool> Thats whats odd, i was considering either the wire, or the laptop itself. buti relaly only see errors on the one drive, i think? lol
<sarnold> Richard_Cavell: there's some notes on other distros on https://docs.snapcraft.io/installing-snapd
<sarnold> subcool: very odd :/
<subcool> nvm., just went down.
<subcool> lol
<subcool> it might be the controller on the drive itself.
<subcool> for the enclosure...
<subcool> it had ONE error, and disconnected.
<subcool> yeah, its seen via lsusb - but not an option as a drive anymore..
<supermasterblast> my system is dead after upgrade. The grub boot loader doesn't come up. I have tried the fix boot-fix .iso for ubuntu and it apparently reinstalled grub and so forth, but still no luck booting. the system booted fine before the upgrade, so it seems like the upgrade messed up something. I am not sure what to do to fix the problem
<subcool> silence is always a good thing
<subcool> HAAHA and it magically came back! -
<supermasterblast> anybody know where i can get some advice on this
<supermasterblast> I was just looking at the install for ubuntu and it doesn't even seem to support raid, i installed ubuntu originally with raid so i am not sure what changed
<supermasterblast> under edit partition i see nothing
<subcool> Ok, so im pretty srue this drive should have SMART - how come its not coming up?
<tomreyn> subcool: 'tunnelling' SMART requests through USB / USB enclosure controllers does not always work. you could try disassembling it and attach the drive directly.
<subcool> tomreyn, considering that as my next thing, but there are a ton of IO errors.
<EriC^^> subcool: bad wiring?
<subcool> second wire.
<subcool> unless they are both bad, but im not getting errors from my second drive.
<sarnold> maybe busted port? bad memory on the laptop?
<subcool> with all these errors, it has to be a bad disk. Over heating maybe. if i keep my hand on it,, it works.. once it warms up... it stops. but im assume.
<subcool> ::sigh:: WD passport.
<tomreyn> my sympathies.
<subcool> thanks.. oh well.
<subcool> i was hoping to crack the case too and maybe it was jsut the usb controller.
<tomreyn> https://www.smartmontools.org/wiki/Supported_USB-Devices#idVendor0x1000
<tomreyn> maybe try with "-d sat" but i'd think it's normally auto-detect that
<subcool> i have brought up two programs with smart, and everythng says it doesnt have it.
<subcool> past that, i never mess with it.
<EriC^^> subcool: maybe you could lower its rpm enough to get the data off? im not sure how hdds actually work just a thought
<EriC^^> or maybe some script that copies the data off in chunks then waits a while to continue using rsync
<tomreyn> !ddrescue
<subcool> i havent used that in forever..
<b1ack0p> i am dragging icon in /usr/shared/applications to put on desktop but it shows like app.desktop
<b1ack0p> not clickable
<b1ack0p> how can i put shortcut to desktop?
<tomreyn> which ubuntu version?
<b1ack0p> latest
<b1ack0p> 18.04.2
<sorin-mihai> anyone here experience installing the nvidia drivers & cuda related tools on 18.04 and at the same time keep using the intel gpu for xorg?
<b1ack0p> for example i am trying to drag terminal on desktop but it shows "gnome-terminal.desktop"
<EriC^^> b1ack0p: make it +x
<b1ack0p> +x how?
<EriC^^> chmod +x ~/Desktop/*.desktop
<b1ack0p> let me try
<b1ack0p> still same
<b1ack0p> should i reboot?
<b1ack0p> org.gnome.Terminal.desktop
<tomreyn> b1ack0p: here's what i get when i drag and drop a .desktop file from /usr/share/applications to my Desktop and double-click it: https://i.imgur.com/v8Qm0Hc.png
<b1ack0p> imgur /
<tomreyn> (and when i "trust + launch" it it actually runs the application.
<b1ack0p> i cant open imgur links
<b1ack0p> i did " sudo chmod +x ~/Desktop/*.desktop"
<b1ack0p> and "sudo chown username ~/Desktop/*.desktop"
<b1ack0p> nothing
<EriC^^> b1ack0p: what is the nature of the file on the desktop type "ls -l ~/Desktop/*.desktop"
<ioria> blackflow, not with sudo
<b1ack0p> ~$ ls -l ~/Desktop/*.desktop
<b1ack0p> ls: cannot access '/home/m/Desktop/*.desktop': No such file or directory
<b1ack0p> ioria: let me try
<EriC^^> what's the first letter in -rwxrwx... l or - ?
<blackflow> ioria: hmmm?
<AlexPortable> Internet stops working like twice a day, here is the network manager log: https://pastebin.com/PYNgEC0j
<b1ack0p> what?
<ioria> blackflow, sorry
<EriC^^> b1ack0p: what does "ls -l ~/Desktop" give?
<ioria> b1ack0p, not with sudo
<b1ack0p> ~$ ls -l ~/Desktop
<b1ack0p> total 0
<blackflow> ioria: np
<EriC^^> b1ack0p: hmm and there's a file on the desktop right now?
<b1ack0p> as root " chmod +x ~/Desktop/*.desktop"
<b1ack0p> chmod +x ~/Desktop/*.desktop
<b1ack0p> sorry
<b1ack0p> chmod: cannot access '/root/Desktop/*.desktop': No such file or directory
<ioria> b1ack0p, what are you doing ?
<b1ack0p> EriC^^: when i drag and put on desktop there is a file named "gnome-terminal.desktop
<ioria> b1ack0p, exit from root
<EriC^^> b1ack0p: ok and it's there right now yeah?
<b1ack0p> not at the moment
<b1ack0p> just a min
<EriC^^> k
<b1ack0p> ioria: same chmod: cannot access '/home/m/Desktop/*.desktop': No such file or directory
<ioria> b1ack0p, are you root atm ?
<tomreyn> b1ack0p: https://tomreyn.megaglest.org/v8Qm0Hc.png
<b1ack0p> EriC^^: ~$ ls -l ~/Desktop
<b1ack0p> total 4
<b1ack0p> -rwxr-xr-x 1 m m 633 May 30  2018 org.gnome.Terminal.desktop
<nshirelaptop> how do I terminate a screen session while logged in over ssh? I tried "exit" but it just ended my whole ssh session?
<ioria> no sense
<ioria> b1ack0p, are you sure you are on 18.04 ?
<b1ack0p> tomreyn: lol yeah
<b1ack0p> really
<EriC^^> b1ack0p: ok type "cat ~/Desktop/org.gnome.Terminal.desktop | nc termbin.com 9999"
<b1ack0p> it simply worked
<b1ack0p> when i click on it and said trust
<b1ack0p> welcome back TJ-  :)
<b1ack0p> EriC^^: https://termbin.com/ymjo
<b1ack0p> by the way what tomreyn did worked for me
<tomreyn> b1ack0p: so you just didn't click on it before?
<b1ack0p> nope tomreyn lol
<b1ack0p> yea i am silly i know
<tomreyn> no comment ;)
<b1ack0p> before it didnt need me to click
<b1ack0p> i didnt expect that
<tomreyn> then how would it have launched, by you looking at the icon?
<EriC^^> nshirelaptop: type "screen -ls" to get the sessions, then type "screen -X -S <number> kill"
<b1ack0p> no i mean before when i dragged it directly put
<b1ack0p> without .desktop
<tomreyn> anyways, glad it works now.
<b1ack0p> thx
<b1ack0p> brb dinner time
<b1ack0p> when i am back i have another question .p
<AlexPortable> anyone can help me with my internet/network connection?
<lordcirth> AlexPortable, does it stop working while you are using it, or when it sleeps?
<AlexPortable> i'm not sure, i think when using it
<lordcirth> I see "wake requested" in the logs
<lordcirth> But I think that might be the connection, not the PC
<lordcirth> AlexPortable, how have you been fixing it? Reboot?
<lordcirth> AlexPortable, can you also pastebin 'dmesg'?
<AlexPortable> i can either reboot, or put the computer to standby and wake it up, that will fix it
<AlexPortable> or unplugging the connection for 1-2 minutes and plugging it back in again
<AlexPortable> dmesg now or when it breaks again?
<AlexPortable> because last time i posted dmesg and someone told me to post the output of network manager
<b1ack0p> back
<b1ack0p> now another question .p
<b1ack0p> how can i add shortcut of folder to desktop?
<b1ack0p> actually i wanna put windows drive on desktop for easy access and some folders in there
<AlexPortable> lordcirth: ^
<AlexPortable> https://pastebin.com/PYNgEC0j
<GraysonBriggs> b1ack0p right click a folder, "create shortcut"
<b1ack0p> GraysonBriggs: there s no option in right click to create shortcut
<b1ack0p> in ubuntu
<GraysonBriggs> b1ack0p my bad thought i was in the windows help channel :p
<b1ack0p> lol no
<b1ack0p> i am dual booting with windows 10 and in ubuntu i can access windows partition
<lordcirth> AlexPortable, I meant when it breaks. But probably I can't help much; I'm not familiar with this issue.
<b1ack0p> so i can reach windows documents while i am in ubuntu
<b1ack0p> i wanna add shortcut in ubuntu desktop
<lordcirth> b1ack0p, should be able to drag the drive entry from the left side of Nautilus, onto your desktop. I think.
<TJ-> In Gnome? i thought nautilus no longer manages the desktop ?
<Thr0r>  b1ack0p: Right click , select "Send To" , Desktop(Create Folder) Works for me...
<b1ack0p> Thr0r: let me try
<Thr0r>  b1ack0p: ..sorry (Create Link) ..not folder
<b1ack0p> drag and drop worked
<b1ack0p> but how about mount the windows drive allways on desktop?
<b1ack0p> it goes when i reboot
<EriC^^> b1ack0p: type "ln -s /path/to/mounted/windows ~/Desktop/Windows"
<EriC^^> b1ack0p: it's likely /media/<your username>/<filesystem label or uuid>
<b1ack0p> sorry drop and drag copies not creating shortcut
<b1ack0p> and "send to" doing something else
<EriC^^> b1ack0p: ln creates a softlink, that would work as a shortcut
<b1ack0p> EriC^^: thx
<EriC^^> b1ack0p: mount windows from nautilus, then type "df" and see where it's mounted (the path) and use that with ln -s
<b1ack0p> does it work for any folder i wanna put?
<EriC^^> b1ack0p: yes, softlinks work across filesystems, hdd's, etc
<EriC^^> b1ack0p: it won't mount windows for you though, you'll still need to manually mount it, or have it automount using fstab when the pc boots
<b1ack0p> /media/user/6826BF3126BEFEDE$
<b1ack0p> is this the directory?
<EriC^^> yeah looks like it
<b1ack0p> ln -s /media/user/6826BF3126BEFEDE$ ~/Desktop/Windows
<b1ack0p> creates a file on desktop but not working
<EriC^^> without the "$"
<b1ack0p> ok
<b1ack0p> cool
<b1ack0p> thank you EriC^^  :)
<EriC^^> no problem :)
<gabrielc> AlexPortable: dhcp problem?
<AlexPortable> gabrielc: only on this computer
<AlexPortable> lordcirth: there is the network manager log when it breaks
<gabrielc> AlexPortable: Can you setup the interface with static ip/mask/gw/dns? to troubleshooting the issue
<AlexPortable> yep, but i'd have to wait 12 to 24h before the problem arises agian
<gabrielc> AlexPortable: an ip address outside the dhcp pool
<b1ack0p> bbl
<TJ-> b1ack0p could have just added an automount  :)
<phibs> Using NetworkManager on U18 aarch64, it keeps using 127.0.0.53 in resolv.conf instead of the values I provide, any help appreciated.
<gabrielc> phibs: chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf ? :)
<phibs> thought about it ;)
<TJ-> phibs: that is correct, 127.0.0.53 is the local systemd-resolved stub resolver
<TJ-> phibs: if you want to add your own DNS, add them to the NM connection itself
<phibs> TJ-: yeah I did, it would not use them :)
<phibs> no worries, I gave up and am using resolved now which is pointing at my configured servers
<phibs> which is good enough for gov't work 9tm)
<phibs> (tm)
<TJ-> phibs, if you've got it using DHCP, then set the method to "DHCP (Addresses Only)
<TJ-> oh too late, another broken config!
<akem_> I have 2 Wifi nets here, and on that other laptop i just installed Ubuntu, only one Wifi shows up in the list, is it possible because it's using WPA2? cause the only differences between the 2 networks is WPA and WPA2...
<akem_> I see other Wifis from the neighboors...
<TJ-> akem_: are they in the same frequency band?
<akem_> TJ-, Yes 2.4 Ghz.
<akem_> TJ-, but not the same channel, one is 11 the other is 13.
<akem_> TJ-, It's on a fresh Ubuntu install, i touched nothing yet, just wanted to connect it to the net there.
<TJ-> akem_: aha! channel 13 is a Europe regional channel; I bet the PC not seeing it is set to the US region which can only go up to channel 11
<TJ-> akem_: what does "iw reg get | grep country" report ?
<TJ-> akem_: (on the PC with the problem)
<akem_> TJ-, country 00:DFS-UNSET
<akem_> I choosed english language when installing with french keymap, the computer was bought in France i think, i'm in France btw.
<TJ-> akem_: how about "iw list | grep -A 17 Frequencies" (pastebin the result)
<akem_> Just a sec, i'll try to connect it to the working net, it'll be easier.
<rgiesige> Hopefully this is the right place to ask this question: I have a internal DNS server that has local FQDN's for inside my house. When I boot up ubuntu it works fine for a little while (10-15 minutes) then after that I can't resolve any of the internal names. But if I do nslookup and connect to the server to do lookups it works fine.
<rgiesige> Is there something wrong with the dnsmasq on my laptop?
<TJ-> rgiesige: I'm going to guess the system is using systemd-resolved, and you're using NetworkManager to configure the connection. Is that correct?
<jeremy31> akem_: What wifi are you using?
<akem> TJ-, https://pastebin.com/HtBvF2B4
<rgiesige> TJ- Yes that should be correct, this is a brand new install of Ubuntu 19.
<TJ-> akem: hmmm, channel 13 is avaiable BUT "(no IR)" means "do not Initiate Radiation"
<rgiesige> It looks like the default resolution server is my laptop and that it man in the middle the requests for something
<TJ-> akem: if the AP can do band 2 (802.11a 5GHz) I'd use that for starters (less crowded)
<TJ-> rgiesige: is your PC using DHCP ?
<rgiesige> yes it is
<akem> jeremy31, a netgear router(the one i don't see) and a freebox one, the one i'm connected too, the chipset with the issue is Broadcom Limited BCM43225 802.11b/g/n
<rgiesige> this is the /etc/resolv.conf
<rgiesige> nameserver 127.0.0.53 options edns0
<TJ-> rgiesige: in the Network Manager Connection Editor for the connection, have you added a manual override for the DNS server?
<TJ-> rgiesige: ignore /etc/resolv.conf, advice you've likely read about changing that is so wrong it makes me want to cry!
<akem> TJ-, there is a 5Ghz network too but i don't see it either on that laptop, i thought because it was maybe too old that was normal.
<jeremy31> akem: So you are using the proprietary Broadcom module?  I haven't seen that work on a 2.4GHz channel over 11 on Linux ever
<rgiesige> I can do that right now and test
<rgiesige> but why would I need to do that, shouldn't the dynamic connection DNS be fine.
<rgiesige> every other system that I have is working fine, just not the ubuntu laptop
<TJ-> rgiesige: I'm trying to determine if, in the Network Manager connection, you're using the DHCP assigned DNS server IP, or have over-ridden it with another DNS entry
<akem> jeremy31, I'm not sure it is the proprietary but when installing Ubuntu i checked the "install proprietary" box.
<rgiesige> no, I'm using the DHCP provided one sorry
<TJ-> rgiesige: if this PC is *only* using the network-allocated DHCP values and you haven't over-ridden them locally, then the fault would likely be network connectivity
<jeremy31> akem: Best option is to use a channel between 1-11 if you want 2.4 GHz
<TJ-> rgiesige: the way it works is this:
<rgiesige> That doesn't make sense
<rgiesige> if I do nslookup server {server name} and then do lookup it works fine
<rgiesige> if I reboot the systemd server for DNS it works fine again for 10-15 minutes
<TJ-> rgiesige: systemd-resolved provides a local DNS stub resolver that listens on 127.0.0.53 (that's what is in /etc/resolv.conf). It also answers glibc NSS API lookups (the C functions gethostnbyname() etc.)
<rgiesige> systemd service*
<TJ-> rgiesige: now, the stub resolver will use the upstream DNS server(s) provided by DHCP
<akem> jeremy31, Ok, thanks, i'll try to see if i can change the channel on my router.
<akem> Thanks TJ- too.
<rgiesige> but it's not using my local DNS server, it's failing down the chain for some reason
<TJ-> rgiesige: usually systemd-resolved fails *if* the DNS server it is trying to query doesn't respond. If that happens, and there are multiple DNS servers provided by DHCP or manually, it'll move on to another in its list.
<rgiesige> I just tried nslookup and it worked when I switched to the server
<rgiesige> is there another test I should do?
<jeremy31> rgiesige: using wifi or ethernet?
<TJ-> rgiesige: that would work; you're going outside the local system.
<rgiesige> is it maybe something on the pihole that I blocking that is causing it to fail?
<TJ-> rgiesige: show us "resolvectl --status" in a pastebin please
<rgiesige> There a specific url it checks to resolve being up?
<rgiesige> sorry fqdn that it checks*
<rgiesige> https://pastebin.com/82qKUYB0
<rgiesige> That's what is happening
<OerHeks> yay https://usn.ubuntu.com/3977-3/
<OerHeks> intel-microcode libssl1.1 openssl
<rgiesige> okay I'm back
<OerHeks> brb
<rgiesige> I had to disconnect and reconnect but now that I have the server for DNS hardcoded it works fine.
<TJ-> rgiesige: show us "resolvectl --status" in a pastebin please
<rgiesige> okay should I switch back to the dynamicaly provided DNS from my DHCP server?
<akem321> jeremy31, TJ- Ok i changed the channel to 11 and i can connect now.
<rgiesige> https://pastebin.com/CRuZBZgY
<rgiesige> So I reconnected to my wifi, and had it dynamically assign the DHCP servers. It is working right now but in 10 minutes or so it will stop.
<TJ-> rgiesige: right, line 43 onwards shows the problem
<TJ-> rgiesige: are all 4 of those DNS servers being passed by DHCP server?
<TJ-> sorry, three DNS servers
<rgiesige> yes
<rgiesige> looking in my pi-hole to see what my IP has requested that has been blocked.
<TJ-> right, so my original explanation holds and is confirmed by that
<rgiesige> only block that I saw in the last 100 requests was to analytics.google.com
<TJ-> you say it is your *internal* names that fail to resolve
<rgiesige> That it times out and then disable it for all requests?
<rgiesige> yes that makes sense but I'm wanting to figure out "WHY"
<rgiesige> none of my other systems ever have this problem
<TJ-> rgiesige: I told you why
<rgiesige> but why would it do it after 10 minutes
<rgiesige> If I can resolve my internal names it should have it in cache for the ttl
<TJ-> rgiesige: resolved start off using 192.168.1.25... at some point it fails to get replies from that server, so it switches to 1.1.1.1 ... and cloudflare cannot resolve your internal names so those lookups fail
<rgiesige> Would there be a log or some debug that I can do.
<rgiesige> I have other linux systems and windows systems that never stop resolving these names
<jeremy31> rgiesige: It might be a wifi issue
<TJ-> rgiesige: so, assuming the failing lookups are UDP (smaller request packets) not TCP, then likely the packets are being dropped by a router under pressure
<TJ-> rgiesige: or as jeremy31 says ^^^ wifi
<rgiesige> my router is at 8% of use and my wifi is at 20%
<rgiesige> I have ubiquiti stuff
<rgiesige> so I can look up those stats
<gabrielc> rgiesige: tcpdump -nn -i interfacename port 53
<jeremy31> rgiesige: good info on preferred wifi settings https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2354328&p=13614520&#post13614520
<TJ-> rgiesige: but the problem is, as far as resolved is concerted, 192.168.1.25 has stopped responding. Now, I also thing you've got the DNS set up wrong. I'd have the 192.128.1.25 set to forward to 1.1.1.1/1.0.0.1 but would NOt have those handed out to clients else you will hit this issue. Clients sohuld only get 192.168.1.25
<TJ-> my typing is getting worse!
<rgiesige> but if I have to do maintenance on 192.168.1.25 then I want systems to continue to be able to get to the internet
<rgiesige> so that is why I have them.
<TJ-> rgiesige: so have another slave DNS server in your local network.
<rgiesige> yeah that's true, I could do that on a docker in my server
<rgiesige> docker container*
<TJ-> rgiesige: you cannot expect this to work the way you expect; resolved does NOT do round-robin queries of all those DNS server, it just uses the secondaries as backups and switches to them when the primary fails. So once it switches to Cloudflare it won't switch back to your LAN DNS server
<rgiesige> yeah I understand that, but I just want to know why it's failing
<rgiesige> I want the error message or systemctl log that says it failed
<rgiesige> As  I said I don't have problems with any other device on wifi.
<TJ-> rgiesige: have you thought about using mDSN localling? hostname.local, I use that quite successfully with avahi-daemon running
<TJ-> rgiesige: right, but you *could* if they suffered connectivity problems too
<rgiesige> I can boot the same system into Windows and it works fine.
<TJ-> rgiesige: which points to a fault with the wifi device/driver combination
<TJ-> rgiesige: have you checked the kernel logs for clues when this occurs?
<rgiesige> how would I do that?
<usney> hello what are the security issues with having a laptop auto login?
<usney> I tried to make the password as simple as possible to remember while ubuntu not complaining that it is a weak password and my friend who is much older than me can't input it in the computer.
<usney> So I have now just setup his laptop to autologin and have screen lock disabled.
<TJ-> rgiesige: when it happens: "journalctl -b --since="5 minutes ago"
<rgiesige> should it come from systemd-resolv
<rgiesige> so I could filter on that? or should I just look for general errors? -e
<TJ-> rgiesige: forget the DNS side, you're looking for signs of network device/connection problems
<TJ-> rgiesige: temporary failures would cause resolved to switch to a backup server
<TJ-> rgiesige: you could also check the invalid/retries counts of "iwconfig" and see if they increase rapidly or are large (check repeatedly over time)
<AlexPortable> gabrielc: tried it with a static ip, the network icon doesn't keep going up and down anymore now, but still no connectivity. ping results 'network unreachable'
<cgi> I am running a ssh server on an ubuntu box. Am unable to ssh into the box. ufw is not active.
<TJ-> rgiesige: would be good to know what the device is, show us: "pastebinit <( lspci -nnk -d ::280; iwconfig )
<cgi> connection timed out is what i am getting
<cgi> any thoughts on how to debug this problem. The machine I am trying to ssh into, has a static ip
<rgiesige>  Intel Corporation Wireless 7265
<ph88> i have a mounted mtp device, but it has as path mtp://  how can i put it in a normal mount path ?
<Jonopoly> Those are my temp: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hBx5T5mZqH/
<Jonopoly> Why are they idle at 60c :(
<rgiesige> Also  Iwent thorugh and the only error I have from resolv is the MDNS issue
<jeremy31> rgiesige: does iwconfig show power management being on?
<TJ-> rgiesige: if we can't see the info we ask for we cannot really help
<gabrielc> AlexPortable: when the problem is present run: ethtool interfacename -enter. and check the link status. first check that you have ethtool command
<rgiesige> sorry send me the command again
<SimonNL> pastebinit <( lspci -nnk -d ::280; iwconfig )
<jeremy31> rgiesige: you mean  sudo sed -i 's/wifi.powersave = 3/wifi.powersave = 2/' /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/default-wifi-powersave-on.conf
<rgiesige> https://pastebin.com/mnemeP9d
<TJ-> I've spent the last 3 hours trying to solve noise on the monitor outputs of the 20 channel hardware mixer of the Ubuntu Studio digital audio workstation here... only to finally discover the first 2 ports are affected where I have the monitors connected, but all the others are fine... as always - just move the darned cables!
<TJ-> rgiesige: the retries/invalid counts look OK
<rgiesige> okay cool. I'm going to just see if turning off power management on the network card resolves the issue. If it doesn't I'm going to setup the second pi-hole DNS resolver on a docker container
<TJ-> rgiesige: and I have the identical device here "02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation Wireless 7265 [8086:095a] (rev 59)" and don't experience issues with it so it's not a general issue. That makes me consider radio interference, so consider other devices in the same frequency band. If 2.4GHz then that includes bluetooth device
<TJ-> rgiesige: I'd set up a connection monitor between two hosts on your network, maybe pings both ways and check if either sees dropped packets
<rgiesige> It should be on the 5Ghz network.
<TJ-> rgiesige: so it ought to be out the way of microwaves and baby alarms :)
<rgiesige> yeah that's very true!
<TJ-> rgiesige: it's not... "  Frequency:2.462 GHz"
<TJ-> rgiesige: could it be hopping frequencies from 2.4 to 5?
<TJ-> rgiesige: I presume you've got a dual-band AP
<rgiesige> yeah I do.
<jeremy31> rgiesige: another thing to try   echo "options iwlwifi 11n_disable=8" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/iwl-opt.conf
<TJ-> rgiesige: so band hopping is another thing to look for when it occurs. that WILL show up in the logs because NetworkManager/wpa_supplicant will re-associated
<jeremy31> That enables aggressive TX
<SimonNL> binding the connection  to the AP s  mac maybe
<TJ-> I have to focus on editing 3 hours of audio transcription now so shall be away from the PC
<SimonNL> the 5Ghz mac that is
<jeremy31> SimonNL: Or have the 2.4 and 5.0 GHz have different SSID's
<rgiesige> THanks for your help TJ-
<SimonNL> there are two options \o/
<rgiesige> hehe yeah thanks SimonNL
<Jonopoly> Is it possible to control the fan with ubunti?
<rgiesige> It should choose the 5Ghz I wonder why it's not
<Jonopoly> I've got FN key for fan speed (which works on windows..)
<SimonNL> I'd go for the bssid option
<SimonNL> rgiesige: maybe you have different AP s set to auto connect
<rgiesige> SimonNL: I have one AP in the house and it provides both 2.4GHz and 5GHz
<rgiesige> so I'll see what happens and come back later
<rgiesige> Thanks for your help guys
<SimonNL> ok    and configured connections to both and both set to auto connect ?
<SimonNL> ok
<jeremy31> simonnl must have noticed what time it is, late for bed again
<TJ-> looks like they went together :)
<ikantspelwrdz> Hi All! First time on IRC. Can you see me?
<gabrielc> yes
<raidghost> yes
<ikantspelwrdz> Nice! It seems that I have set it up correctly then.
<Gallomimia> why is my computer downloading intel microcode updates when i have an AMD cpu and chipset?
<sarnold> because the apt package manager doesn't know what you've got installed, it just knows the linux package requires these to be installed
<Gallomimia> intel-microcode: microcode will be updated at next boot
<Gallomimia> ..... please dont.
<Gallomimia> is the boot up installer smart enough to say no?
<Gallomimia> and. yes it does know what i have installed.
<OerHeks> you would get amd64-microcode, likely
<Gallomimia> that update came out couple years ago
<Gallomimia> i remember fussing over it then
<ryu0> Gallomimia: neither gets used if it's not applicable for some reason.
<ryu0> (<= BIOS microcode, wrong CPU, etc)
<Gallomimia> well, gotta run anyway. hafta worry about it later
<ryu0> it's nothing to worry about really.
<ryu0> microcode that does nothing... is... worrisome?
<ryu0> o.O
<sirnate> thats what she said
<sirnate> nate.scot
#ubuntu 2019-06-21
<max3> how do i source .bashrc or .profile or whatever on unlock
<sarnold> what's "on unlock" mean?
<max3> screen unlock
<max3> sarnold,
<sarnold> and where would you source those? all running bashes? ones running in terminals in that X session? one brand new terminal opened just for the occasion? :)
<max3> sarnold, guake
<sarnold> that's a gnome thing, *maybe* you can convince it to do something on unlock. sourcing a file into bash feels pretty unlikely though.
<max3> something must be wrong. i'm not quite sure why it is that guake resets the shell when i lock
<ryu0> probably spawns a new terminal.
<ryu0> only thing that makes sense.
<max3> ryu0, i mean it doesn't because the buffer doesn't get cleared
<max3> ok here's the real issue. i have capslock and escape swapped
<max3> and everytime i lock/unlock that's reset
<max3> right now the setxkbmap is in my .profile
<sarnold> oh! that shouldn't be done there :) stuff it in your Xsession or similar
<max3> sarnold, umm i don't have an .xsession file it seems
<sarnold> max3: if you're using other gnome bits, they probably have their own autorun mechanism
<max3> not sure what "other gnome bits" would be. i'm on 18.04
<sarnold> the description for guake says it's for gnome; you might be able to use it without gnome, I don't know. but if you're using gnome, there's probably an autorun facility of some sort already there
<sarnold> if you're using a different environment, there may or may not be one.. i3 for example doesn't have something special, it just uses xsession
<max3> i can't find anything simple. i'm so confused. before i wiped and reinstalled and now i can't figure out how it would work
<sarnold> max3: does this work on your version? https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/startup-applications.html.en
<max3> yes
<max3> but not all startup apps run on unlock?
<sarnold> why do you want to unswap them when you lock and reswap them when you unlock?
<max3> i don't
<max3> i want them to stay swapped
<max3> always
<sarnold> aha
<sarnold> then you run that once, when X starts, and then they stay swapped :)
<max3> like i said: it's in my bashrc
<max3> it doesn't stick
<max3> every time i go through a lock->unlock cycle it's reset
<sarnold> it shouldn't be in your bashrc. if it's literally *swapping* them, then every time you start a shell, it'll swap them
<max3> i feel like we're going in circles
<sarnold> me too :)
<max3> i t doesn't matter ot me where it is
<max3> i believe you that it shuoldn't be in my bashrc
<max3> where do i put it/what should i do in order that it sticks through a lock-unlock cycle
<sarnold> yeah; as far as I know you're the first person to put it there. :) everyone else puts control/caps lock switch into their ~/.xsession or ~/.xinitrc or desktop environment autostart tools
<max3> https://askubuntu.com/a/364019
<max3> that worked
<sarnold> woot
<max3> thanks
<max3> ciao
<sarnold> I'm glad we got there! have fun :)
<sloshy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1396379
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1396379 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "installer uses first EFI system partition found even when directed otherwise" [Medium,Confirmed]
<sloshy> i just want to point out that this is a serious bug that has been ignored since 14.04
<sloshy> the installer lying to the user and messing with sda when the user explicitly tells the installer to install the bootloader and efi files to sdb
<sloshy> one user even claimed it bricked his company laptop
<sloshy> the bug has been completely ignored, not even assigned to anyone
<sloshy> over 4 years ago
<sloshy> i literally have to disconnect my first hard drive to prevent the ubuntu installer from accessing it
<sloshy> ive brought up this bug before and the only responses ive gotten were either "unplug the hard drive before installing" or "don't use UEFI anymore"
<sloshy> and now here we are in an irc channel with 1,221 users who are dumbfounded and have nothing to say about this at all
<sloshy> i shouldnt even have to bring this up on irc but the bug report (and its many duplicates) have all been ignored by the developers for 4 straight years and i don't know what else to do other than complain about it here
<sloshy> and pray that someone in this channel happens to be involved in ubiquity development and also has a brain in their head
<lotuspsychje> sloshy: this isnt the complaints channel, focus on actual support issues
<sloshy> this is an actual support issuu
<sloshy> issue*
<sarnold> another option is to supply a patch
<sloshy> its not some difficult impossible fix either, fedora has never had this problem
<sloshy> in fact ive never had any distro do this besides ubuntu
<Joah> hey guys, having a bit of an issue with a sound card i just installed. i'm running ubuntu 18.04 and just installed a soundblaster sb0770. ubuntu detected the card and i have it set as my audio device, but i'm not getting any sound out of it at all
<Joah> showing as "EMU20k1 [Sound Blaster X-Fi Series]"
<Joah> which should be good
<Joah> any ideas?
<sloshy> have you tried setting it in pavucontrol?
<sarnold> does it show as muted in amixer? iirc alsa brings up soundcards as muted
<Joah> what would i set in pavucontrol?
<Joah> sarnold, how would i see if something's muted in amixer? not familiar with the output of this
<strive> alsamixer
<Joah> yeah
<Joah> definitely not muted
<sarnold> sorry, alsamixer is indeed the one I meant. :/ amixer is baffling :)
<Joah> i'm totally at a loss
<lotuspsychje> Joah: is your driver loaded? sudo lshw -C sound
<Joah>        description: Audio device
<Joah>        product: EMU20k1 [Sound Blaster X-Fi Series]
<Joah>        vendor: Creative Labs
<Joah> i select it as the output but get no audio whatsoever
<Joah> not even MIDI
<sarnold> please don't hate me..
<sarnold> but are you sure you've got the wires in the right holes? :)
<Joah> yeah, lmao
<Joah> i even tried every port
<Joah> just in case
<lotuspsychje> Joah: where is driver=...
<Joah> that didn't output a driver field for any of my sound devices
<Joah> oh
<Joah>  waity
<Joah> wait*
<Joah> it did, lol
<Joah> sorry
<Joah>        configuration: driver=snd_ctxfi latency=32 maxlatency=5 mingnt=4
<sloshy> why cant i enable full hinting in 18.04
<sloshy> its set to full hinting in both the gnome-tweak-tool and in /etc/fonts/local.conf
<lotuspsychje> !details | sloshy
<ubottu> sloshy: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<sloshy> and theres still no full hinting, fonts look exactly the same as they do set to slight hinting
<Joah> hmm
<lotuspsychje> Joah: ok, driver loaded, lets pastebin your dmesg please?
<Joah> weirdly enough, if i change the output device in sound settings, it stays on my my HDMI video card's sound output
<Joah> sure
<sloshy> is it just that certain fonts dont support full hinting
<lotuspsychje> !paste | Joah
<ubottu> Joah: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Joah> yeah, got it. sorry. lol
<lotuspsychje> sloshy: can we have a screenshot of that?
<Joah> what command should i run to get a more specific output from dmesg? just running dmesg gives me a ton
<sloshy> fuck this
<Joah> ...lol
<lotuspsychje> Joah: yes, the whole ton please
<Joah> lotuspsychje, i found these relevant lines
<Joah> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rpwpfGhVWy/
<Joah> if you do need the whole thing for sure, let me know
<lotuspsychje> Joah: yeah the whole thing please
<Joah> ok
<Joah> sec
<Joah> i pm'd you with it
<lotuspsychje> Joah: there's no sensitive data in dmesg, you can share it here, volunteers can help and might have other ideas
<Joah> ah, okay
<Joah> got it
<Joah> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/28Fpn7KZGb/
<sarnold> woo unicomp! :D
<Joah> :)
<Joah> weird that it says spacesaver, this is a full model m
<sarnold> I *think* they mean that it saves space compared to the monsters from the 80s
<Joah> same size, lolol. this is their version of the model m. they have a smaller "spacesaver" model
<sarnold> it's not like a modern 80% or 60% or whatever "spacesaver", but compared to the old ones, they're still a bit smaller :)
<Joah> probably just the same usb controller
<lotuspsychje> Joah: did you disable internal audio in bios?
<Joah> hmm, i may have
<Joah> would that cause the PCI card to not work?
<lotuspsychje> Joah: usually when installing a new card, you can disable internal mobo audio
<Joah> hmm
<Joah> should i go into the BIOS and make sure it's disabled?
<lotuspsychje> Joah: cause thats the card you wanna be using right?
<Joah> yeah, i don't wanna use the built-in sound card
<Joah> just the one i installed today
<lotuspsychje> Joah: ok, please doublecheck
<Joah> kk, brb
<is_null> hi all, any idea why upgrading from linux kernel 4.13 to 4.15 fails at update-initramfs libkmod: ERROR ../libkmod/libkmod-config.c:656 kmod_config_parse: /etc/modprobe.d/btrfs.conf line 1: ignoring bad line starting with 'options'
<lotuspsychje> is_null: can we get the full output of apt in a pastebin please?
<is_null> for information, i made /et/modprobe.d/btrfs.conf and it contains only `options btrfs`
<sarnold> don't you need to actually give an option on that line?
<lotuspsychje> is_null: you are not using custom kernel or something?
<is_null> no custom kernel, full outputs: https://dpaste.de/1L4v
<Joah> okay, all disabled but still having the same issue
<is_null> not sure if it ever complained in the past but at least this got this system to load the btrfs module on boot, maybe there's a better way ?
<lotuspsychje> Joah: you dualboot with windows?
<is_null> because currently this interrupts apt upgrade, i hope it's recoverable
<Joah> nope, just ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Joah: what are your uefi settings like? fastboot & secureboot?
<Joah> both are turned off
<is_null> should have used /etc/modules apparently
<lotuspsychje> Joah: ok tnx, can you simulate a new dmesg please?
<Joah> sure
<Joah> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RSP4BNMq7v/
<sarnold> is_null: https://sources.debian.org/src/kmod/26-1/libkmod/libkmod-config.c/#L615 -- this sure looks like it expects some options on that line
<is_null> removed my /et/modprobe.d/btrfs.conf in favor of /etc/modules, but still it seems like apt was interrupted before finishing, while Processing triggers, such as generating the initramfs which i might have to force running again somehow ?
<lotuspsychje> Joah: Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint, sure fastboot & secureboot are off?
<is_null> right, optios == NULL goto syntax_error, well maybe i haven't installed a kernel at all since i added this, but that surely made the server nicely reboot proof xD
<is_null> which is weird because i thought it would auto load btrfs module because it's a listed driver in fstab
<Joah> i know fastboot and secureboot are off
<Joah> how do i disable lock debugging?
<lotuspsychje> Joah: can i see a paste of: sudo lshw -C video too please?
<Joah> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/p95YtknGMz/
<lotuspsychje> Joah: do you have sound at all? or stuttering audio?
<Joah> perfect sound through that graphics card
<Joah> via HDMI
 * is_null reinstalling everything with apt-get --reinstall
<lotuspsychje> Joah: how old is that sound card?
<Joah> 2008ish
<Joah> but it's new
<sarnold> is_null: if that doesn't do it, try update-initramfs -k all -u    or update-initramfs -k all -c
<sarnold> is_null: time for me to bail, have fun :)
<lotuspsychje> Joah: all i find are old threads for that audio card, you could try a !bug but i suspect that might not gain much, as the card is 10y old
<Joah> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Joah> hmm
<Joah> lotuspsychje, while going through ubuntu-bug, it reported that PCM is muted on that card
<lotuspsychje> Joah: sudo lshw -C sound, did not show your other card?
<Joah> but i can't find anything that says it's muted. it says to unmute it in alsamixer
<Joah> how do i do that?
<lotuspsychje> Joah: you mean you found another bug where it says pcm muted?
<Joah> that does show the card
<Joah> when filling out the bug report, apport says that PCM is muted
<Joah> i loaded up alsamixer and typed typing M but that didn't do anything
<lotuspsychje> Joah: check alsamixer, and see if there are any mutes enabled?
<Joah> what indicates a mute in alsamixer?
<lotuspsychje> Joah: that the levels are not set to 0
<Joah> everything is 100
<lotuspsychje> Joah: you tested pavucontrol too right?
<Joah> yeah
<Joah> it's at 100%
<lotuspsychje> Joah: also your audio is set to your card, and not to the hdmi one?
<Joah> yup
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> Joah: well maybe proceed with your bug then, maybe something might happen, or other volunteers might have ideas to test
<tomreyn> Joah: in alsamixer, don't miss F6 (to switch between sound cards), and tab to switch between views. and that you may be able to scroll right and left
<Joah> yup
<Joah> switched to the right card
<Joah> and did tab, everything is 100%
<Joah> the weird thing is, it's acting like it's muted and apport says PCM is muted, but everything is showing at 100%
<lotuspsychje> Joah: tnx for bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1833652
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1833652 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[SB-XFi - Creative X-Fi, playback] No sound at all" [Undecided,New]
<Joah> lotuspsychje, thank you for all your help :)
<lotuspsychje> Joah: maybe also mention in your description, you disabled internal audio in bios
<tomreyn> it ca be at 100% and still muted, swince muted can be a true/false (checkbox-like) option, which overrides the volume set.
<Joah> pressing "m" doesn't do anything
<Joah> lotuspsychje, done, thanks
<lotuspsychje> Joah: maybe another idea to test, is the ubuntu-desktop with gnome
<lotuspsychje> i see you on mate now
<lotuspsychje> Joah: or even older ubuntu release, like 16.04 perhaps, to compare
<Joah> you know, that's a great idea. i should try 16.04 on a USB stick
<lotuspsychje> Joah: great, try to follow-up your bug too, and describe the tests you did too
<tomreyn> Joah: i'm not really good at debugging sound, but by what i can tell from your bug reports' attached alsa-info, it should just work. what do you have plugged into the soundcard?
<Joah> i tried two different speakers i have
<tomreyn> and you're sure you connected that to the soundblaster and not the onboard audio, right?
<Joah> yeah, lolol
<tomreyn> just making sure, sorry ;)
<Joah> i even tried every port on it, just in case
<Joah> no, it's okay. i appreciate the help
<tomreyn> there are also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<TJ-> Joah: "amixer -c X" where X is the card number shown by "aplay -l" can help because it shows all the internal volume and mute settings
<Joah> that output a lot, lol
<Joah> let's see
<Joah> Simple mixer control 'Line',0
<Joah> it's showing that as "off"
<TJ-> Joah: "pastebinit <( amixer -c X )" (replace X)
<Joah> Simple mixer control 'Front',0
<Joah>  is on, though
<tomreyn> TJ-: search "Amixer output" at https://launchpadlibrarian.net/429832352/AlsaInfo.txt
<Joah> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7b4qxpWmYf/
<TJ-> lines 13/14 show "off"
<Joah> how do i turn them on? lol
<Joah> i might be a bit of a noob when it comes to this
<Joah> ugh, lost connection
<Joah> TJ-, how would i turn those on? i'm a bit of a noob with this
<TJ-> Joah: I'm not sure about the syntax, but try "amixer -c 1 set PCM unmute" (replace 1 with the card index you have there)
<Joah> amixer: Invalid command!
<Joah> :(
<tomreyn> amixer -c0 set PCM 100 unmute
<tomreyn> card 0 , isnt it?
<Joah> yup
<Joah> it output the same thing where it says "off"
<Joah> after i did that, tomreyn
<tomreyn> hmm maybe   amixer -c0 set PCM toggle
<TJ-> Joah: OK, maybe that is because its got a problem. I like 'amixer' because we can get an idea of what you see with the alsamixer TUI
<Joah> now it says "on"
<Joah> but still no audio
<tomreyn> line is also off
<TJ-> ooo, that's progress! At least it responds. Are there any other outputs "off" that we should try togggling?
<tomreyn> in case you have the speaker connected there
<TJ-> I'll let tomreyn figure it out :)
<tomreyn> amixer -c0 set Line toggle
<Joah> on now
<Joah> but showing at 0%, sec
<tomreyn> capture is 0, playback is 100%
<Joah> ah
<Joah> still nothing
<tomreyn> Center/LFE is also off
<Joah> still nothing
<tomreyn> can you post another    pastebinit <( amixer -c 0 )
<Joah> tomreyn, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DKVqtv8Sj8/
<tomreyn> hmm, i can't see what's missing now
<Joah> yeah, it's really odd
<tomreyn> spdif is still muted, but i assume you have your speakers connected on line or front?
<Joah> connected as front, yeah
<Joah> analog
<tomreyn> then i don't know :-/
<TJ-> Joah: have you tried *recording* using a microphone or line-in to prove it works at least in one direction?
<Joah> hmm, good idea
<tomreyn> also pavucontrol would show whether there's actually 'sound flowing' through these devices
<tomreyn> i.e. the meters should show.
<Joah> recording through line in works
<Joah> pavucontrol's meters move when sound is playing
<Joah> but still no audio
<tomreyn> :-/ please update your bug report with the progress we made since.
<TJ-> Joah: do you have an external line 'vu' meter you could put on the outputs; check what voltages peak-to-peak if any are there. I'm wondering if you've got unamplified line 0.5V p-to-p
<TJ-> Joah: something else you could try, a loop-back 3.5mm to 3.5mm stereo from output to line-in now you know line-in works
<Joah> will try a loopback
<Joah> no VU meter but both speakers are amplified
<Joah> well, this is strange
<Joah> loopback recorded audio
<Joah> but i don't actually get anything with the speaker connected
<Joah> so the levels coming out have to be really low
<Joah> okay, even weirder, recording i still get audio even when the cable isn't connected
<Joah> something is definitely not right
<Gallomimia> i guess you have a second mic hidden somewhere in your system
<Gallomimia> what audio do you actually get?
<Joah> recording input is set as line in on the card
<Joah> i get the music i was playing
<Gallomimia> ah.
<Gallomimia> is there perhaps two audio routing systems running? jackd and also pulse audio?
<Joah> there shouldn't be, no
<Gallomimia> well, there shouldn't be. but is there?
<Joah> how would i check?
<Gallomimia> that i'm not certain
<Gallomimia> you do have pa running... maybe search for jackd with ps -ax
<Gallomimia>  and pipe it to | grep jack*
<Joah> no jackd
<TJ-> Joah: it is starting to look like an internal routing/mixing issue
<Gallomimia> alas, i'm no expert; i just sound like one
<TJ-> Joah: is this a new Ubunt install or been in use for a while?
<Joah> installed a couple days ago
<TJ-> Joah: regular Ubuntu not Ubuntu Studio?
<Joah> just ubuntu mate
<TJ-> Joah: I'm wondering if this is all due to a bad audio device
<Joah> i'm starting to wonder that, too
<TJ-> Joah: any possibility of testing it in a different motherboard?
<Gallomimia> can we check on the drivers for such a device?
<Gallomimia> got any other audio devices? USB breakout box?
<TJ-> I have to leave now, hope you get it sorted
<Joah> TJ-, thanks for your help, much appreciated
<Joah> i don't have another motherboard, unfortunately
<Joah> when playing audio through it and recording line in, i get a perfect recording of what's playing even when there's no cable connected
<Joah> adjusting the playback volume while recording works, too
<Joah> really strange
<Gallomimia> that is pretty weird. i wonder if there's something built into your monitor
<Gallomimia> spooky too. like, your computer can hear what you're saying all the time
<Gallomimia> orwellian
<Gallomimia> or do you mean it's recording what your computer is playing?
<Gallomimia> that's called play-thru. there has to be a setting you can turn off somewhere
<Gallomimia> that's the second time i overheated the cpu. no overclock with a stock cooler
<Gallomimia> i think i'm missing some motherboard drivers.
<Gallomimia> !sensors | gallomimia
<ubottu> Gallomimia, please see my private message
<blackflow> Gallomimia: you can also /msg the bot for even less noise in the chan ;)
<jwhitmore> Hello all, I'm trying to find details on the Ubuntu 16.04 Linux Kernel 4.8.0-53 Wondering is it still maintained by anybody or when it was last maintained
<Ben64> jwhitmore: no longer supported
<Flannel> jwhitmore: I don't see a -53.  I see -52 and -54 (here: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-image-4.8&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all)  Clicking into one of those packages and looking at the changelog puts the last date (for -52 and -54) at 6 June 2019.
<jwhitmore> Thank you, I know that it's probably no longer supported, but wanted to see when the last patch was applied.
<Ben64> august 2017, probably
<Flannel> jwhitmore: Oh right.  Sorry, that changelog file isn't for that particular package, but the source package.  So that june 6 rev was for 4.15.0
<jwhitmore> Flannel, thank for that link, I don't see a 53 but there are versions up to a -58 unfortunately no date listed though
<Ben64> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Support?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=16.04.x+Ubuntu+Kernel+Support+Schedule.svg shows 4.8 branch support ending aug 2017
<jwhitmore> Ben64, deadly thanks for that link. I was trying to see had somebody else, apart from Cannonical taken up the baton and continued publishing security patches but obviously not
<Ben64> jwhitmore: you can go down to 4.4 or up to 4.15, no reason to stay on 4.8
<jwhitmore> Ben I was just looking at on that diagram you sent. It looks like there's support for 4.15 until Apr 2021
<Ben64> correct, that's the end of life for 16.04
<jwhitmore> Thanks a million for your help!
<gofio> when on ubuntu 18.04 with gnome3 and firefox 67.03, let say on about:performance from firefox I have 4 tabs running consuming 200mb. But when completely closing firefox from htop tells me let say 1G ram has been freed. Whose those 800mb difference is, ubuntu's pilling up stuff, or firefox's? thanks
<lupulo> gofio, https://github.com/profiler-tools/memprof-addon
<gofio> lupulo: thanks. And nice nick btw, we could make beer together
<lupulo> gofio, https://profiler.firefox.com/ it is more friednly but the pattern of searching is that
<gofio> lupulo: so you think is more firefox issue
<gofio> it looks they're throwing new versions pretty quick as of late. From 67.00 to 67.03 in less than two weeks ¿?
<lupulo> gofio, no idea about developer teams and QA teams
<lupulo> gofio, sure, firefox neither ubuntu are debian
<gofio> lupulo: it's funny to me your nick cuz I'm trying (actually) to find seeds of what your nick means in spanish which it's hops, and no way I can find it, nor many people actually know wtf it is. Wonder how that ended up as nick, but never mind
<gofio> lupulo: debian?
<gofio> oh you mean they update
<lupulo> Developer -> Test -> QA -> update
<gofio> :/ :whatever:
<lupulo> gofio, https://quality.mozilla.org/
<lupulo> it could be blablabla or really satisfaction (Rolling stone sense ;-) like chrome )
<gofio> lupulo: I'm not floating in ram excess, not even 4g, but it seems firefox is makin its own calculations about what the limit of memory to use, which it seems around 200mb or 250, so while on something is not above that, everything goes fine, but as soon it goes above it, say to 350mb, cpu usage from firefox goes to the roof, while there're still plenty of free ram. So trying to figure out the balance there
<lupulo> gofio, you could reclaim to the QA Team more not functional requirements
<gofio> not many resources so if in order to "profile" those resources I need more resources....as add ons or whatever, like htop sometimes using 15% of cpu, not very fan of that
<gofio> lupulo: are you spanish native by any chance?
<lupulo> why are you italian?
<gofio> lupulo: not but close. Closer than chinese for example. Ciao, and auguri, that's pretty much all my italian
<lupulo> greek
<gofio> so maybe that lupulo comes more from wolf than from the plant. I see
<lupulo> hahaha
<gofio> cool. So glad I don't have to deal with greek keyboards :)
<lupulo> there is aggresive plants too, do you play plants vs zoombies :-)
<gofio> enough with spanish ones in an english world
<gofio> lupulo in spanish means hobs, the plant is used to make beer
<gofio> but lupus is wolf in latin as well, so. Actually Lopez is a spanish last name, it seems one of the oldest ones, as it comes from the romans, from the twins legend of the Rome foundation and all that.
<gofio> lupulo: thanks
<gofio> is there a ubuntu-firefox channel?
<andre144k> hi all
<andre144k> im using "rsync -avP /src /dest" - /dest is mounted nfs3 share. while trasfering very small files this rsync have only transfer-rates less then 1mb/s - anyone have an idea how to optimzie this?
<andre144k> when i sync a 1gb file its transfered in 10-20seks...
<gofio> what's the keyboard shortcut in ubuntu 18.04 gnome3 to copy a line from htop?
<coconut> gofio: probably ctrl+shift+c
<gofio> tried shift+left mouse button but did notwork, ctrl+shift+c seems it does not either :/
<coconut> gofio: does work in top, but not in htop here too
<gofio> coconut: :/
<coconut> gofio: this one works for me -> https://superuser.com/questions/809989/is-there-a-way-to-copy-text-in-htop#809999
<gofio> coconut: wow did you changed font size?
<coconut> nope
<gofio> k
<gofio> there are two answers which one worked for you
<coconut> last one
<coconut> and just step 3
<gofio> "Is there a way to copy text in htop?" "So at the moment I conclude that the answer to your question is "no"."
<gofio> coconut: cool, ty
<coconut> no works here
<gofio> looks like a trick for a tv show xD
<tomreyn> andre144k: http://nfs.sourceforge.net/#section_b discusses some configurations relevant to performance.
<gofio> I'm half way. Hope will get it done before sun sets
<gofio> coconut: thanks. Promising :)
<gofio> at least i could select text
<coconut> gofio: it works, you just have to be fast enough
<coconut> aka copy before text gets unselected
<andre144k> tomreyn, thank you, ill analyze this
<gofio> coconut: yeap, still didn't do it but not only that you're telling me you've done it, but it also looks like it works, is just too many issues here at the same time. My rant is for all that it needs just to copy a single line :)
<wooosaiiii> I just recently switched from ubuntu 14 to 18. I really liked the 14 LTS :) well time to upgrade... anyway I had a shortcut in unity to move current window to another monitor (Super + '<'). If I kept pressing this shortcut the window would bound back and forth between both monitors... i cannot find anything similar for gnome desktop... all I can do is Super + Shift + "left arrow" to move window to left monitor or Super + Shift + "right arro
<wooosaiiii> w" to move window to right monitor...
<wooosaiiii> this is inefficient since I have to use my both hands... moving my right hand away from the mouse...
<wooosaiiii> any one with the same issue? :D
<CryptoSiD> Hi, "who" and "w" will show the hostname if the ssh connection is made using ipv4 but not when the ssh connection is made by ipv6. How can I change this?
<CryptoSiD> So it also show the hostname when usign ipv6
<blackflow> give your ipv6 a rDNS?
<tomreyn> wooosaiiii: you can change keyboard shortcuts in settings -> devices -> keyboard.
<CryptoSiD> it already does
<CryptoSiD> CentOS show the hostname but not ubuntu / debian
<CryptoSiD> When connecting with ipv6.
<CryptoSiD> Freebsd also show the hostname
<blackflow> !enter | CryptoSiD
<ubottu> CryptoSiD: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<CryptoSiD> sorry, bad irc habits :)
<wooosaiiii> tomreyn, true... but I cannot find the "Move windows to another monitor" just "Move window one monitor to the left/right" which is not what I want... :(
<tomreyn> wooosaiiii: you could try and continue to run unity, or adapt.
<wooosaiiii> tomreyn, looks like I will have to adapt... since ubuntu dropped support for unity I guess it won't stick around for long anymore...
<tomreyn> wooosaiiii: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ubuntu-unity-desktop
<jwtiyar> hey
<jwtiyar> iam working with transaltion of ubuntu to my language
<jwtiyar> now i set my system language to native language
<jwtiyar> how i can get live translation to my system when any translation added to laucnhpad translation
<geirha> wooosaiiii: while holding down super, you can click and drag, anywhere in the window, to move it around. Not exactly what you want, but perhaps a slightly better workaround
<jwtiyar> ?
<tomreyn> jwtiyar: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Contact for contacts to the translation coordination, they'll probably know
<tomreyn> oh i see you asked on the mailing list already and got no response. :-/
<jwtiyar> tomreyn, yes i did , and been a week no response
<jwtiyar> i dont know where to ask
<tomreyn> jwtiyar: did you try asking on the irc channel?
<jwtiyar> ubuntu-translators?
<jwtiyar> now i went there
<jwtiyar> looks like no one active
<tomreyn> yes, #ubuntu-translators
<jwtiyar> tomreyn, i hope they answer two person there nad they are not active now
<tomreyn> jwtiyar: another option is to write directly to the translation coordinators: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-translations-coordinators
<jwtiyar> tomreyn, i thought not allowed to direct message them
<jwtiyar> tomreyn, there is just bug tab , my question is not a bug
<tomreyn> jwtiyar: well you tried the mailing list, got no response, so this seems like the next fallback option (to me): https://launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-translations-coordinators/+contactuser
<jwtiyar> tomreyn, thank you bro now will email them.
<tomreyn> good luck
<sorin-mihai> i'm facing some problems on a system with multiple nvidia GPU cards which i want to use with cuda, but keep xorg only on the intel GPU. anyone able to help me (re)configure xorg properly?
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> why do you pack in distro that worse version of netcat (without -c and -e)?
<lotuspsychje> TheWild: whats the relation to ubuntu please?
<ikanobori> lotuspsychje: They're complaining about the version of nc that is present in Ubuntu.
<blackflow> TheWild: apt remove netcat-openbsd && apt install netcat
<blackflow> indeed, the default netcat is stupid
<Gargoyle> I guess the more diplomatic question would be, what's the difference between the two?
<blackflow> Gargoyle: available options
<TheWild> one lacks -c and -e
<TheWild> ;D
<Gargoyle> Yeah, but why are they both being maintained in the distro?
<TheWild> okay, thanks blackflow. Wiped that scaundrel and installed netcat (alias of netcat-traditional)
<lotuspsychje> TheWild: make a wishlist bug, the user does have influence too
<ioria> the  reverse backdoor shell
<blackflow> Gargoyle: and the $1M question is, why is -openbsd one the default, and a dependency of ubuntu-minimal even.
<Gargoyle> That one would probably be answered with the same answer. Once you have a rationale for having both, then I guess that would reveal why -openbsd version is the default.
<blackflow> technically it's the "original" netcat
<blackflow> actually, no, wait, it isn't.
<thsnr> [netcat-openbsd] contains the OpenBSD rewrite of netcat, including support for IPv6, proxies, and Unix sockets.
<thsnr> [netcat-traditional] is the "classic" netcat, written by *Hobbit*. It lacks many features found in netcat-openbsd.
<thsnr> (from package descriptions)
<Sven_vB> how can I configure apt on xenial to never install untrusted packages, just warn about them, never pause to ask whether it should?
<Sven_vB> my current hack is to have three extra apt runs, one to simulare, one to put offending packages on hold, then after, a 3rd to unhold them. takes forever though because now my upgrade process has four times rebuilding the apt database.
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: what are you defining as untrusted, and where are you finding these packages?
<vuks> if the untrusted packages are coming from a single source, just comment that source out in apt sources file
<furycd001> HI.. Is there any way to show my ubuntu version in the terminal without any extra text ??
<leftyfb> lsb_release -ds
<leftyfb> or lsb_release -rs  # if you just want the number
<furycd001> Thank you :) I was using  >> lsb_release -a 2>/dev/null | grep -i 'Description' <<  but I didn't want the description text. Thank you again :)
<leftyfb> man lsb_release
<furycd001> Thanks :)
<leftyfb> in that case: lsb_release -a 2>/dev/null | awk '/Description/ {print $3}'
<leftyfb> or: lsb_release -ds|awk '{print $2}'
<gofio> chromium or chrome?
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: The only place I could think that you would get untrusted packages would be from a PPA you have added, removing those will remove the untrusted packages
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<lyiriyah> henlo
<Sven_vB> sorry for the delay. I meant packages whose signatures could not be verified or failed verification,
<Sven_vB> this mostly happens when I have no network uplink and my local mirror is partially out of date.
<Sven_vB> in that case I still want to upgrade all the packages that my mirror has.
<Sven_vB> well, all the recent ones at least.
<Sven_vB> pragmaticenigma, ^
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: So the question is, is there a way to allow apt to install packages with verified signatures, and skip any that do not?
<pragmaticenigma> *install/upgrade
<LinuxLeprechaun> what is the syntax inside of /etc/pam.d/sudo to modify so that using either a password or another authentication method (rather than requiring both) for sudo?
<LinuxLeprechaun> asking in the context of https://support.yubico.com/support/solutions/articles/15000011356-ubuntu-linux-login-guide-u2f which targets requiring both password and an external hardware key
<Sven_vB> pragmaticenigma, oh you're right, just answering "no" would abort the entire upgrade. indeed, I want it to just skip as few as possible.
<LinuxLeprechaun> i tried using the line "auth    sufficient      pam_u2f.so" (replacing "required" with "sufficient") but that is not enough. not clear on syntax for daisy chaining possible options
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: Using apt-get, it looks like the argument "-m" is what you are looking for. It will ignore and hold back missing or failed integrity check packages
<on3pk> Good morning, everyone.  I'm trying to follow this answer from stack overflow: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/6905697/how-to-run-script-as-another-user-without-password   I try to run my script but it keeps asking for a password :\
<on3pk> The line in visudo is "pi ALL=(convert) NOPASSWD: /home/convert/bin/test.sh" (no quotes)
<rypervenche> on3pk: And what command are you running afterward from the command line?
<on3pk> sudo -u convert /home/convert/bin/test.sh
<on3pk> Is this something where a service needs to get restarted or something?
<david_z> Hi all, I've been wresiling with Juniper Network/Pulse Secure. I've managed to install Pulse Secure but as it's a private certificate I need to use it fails when I connect with "Unacceptable TLS certificate". Does anyone have any knowlage in this area?
<Sven_vB> pragmaticenigma, looks good, thanks!
<b1ack0p> hi. i created another user in ubuntu but i cannot create a folder in there
<b1ack0p> from my current user
<b1ack0p> how can i do that?
<david_z> black0p have you tried using sudo mkdir?
<b1ack0p> how to create folders and copy paste ?
<b1ack0p> no
<b1ack0p> but without command line can not do that?
<on3pk> so I'm not gonna sit here and ask questions, but that .sh file was supposed to call a binary.  I changed the visudo to let me call the binary directly and doing that doesn't give me any problems.
<david_z> as you are trying to create a folder for another user you need administration privileges. Therefor write "sudo mkdir <folder name>"
<blackflow> b1ack0p: essentially you can't with the file manager, unless you run it as root. better go to command line and use sudo to mkdir, dont' forget to chown the resulting dir to the appropriate user
<b1ack0p> ok but now how can i copy paste to that location?
<b1ack0p> from my user to another user?
<rypervenche> on3pk: Yeah, there's nothing wrong with your sudoers file line. However, if that user needs escalated privileges to access something that your script needs, then you'll also need to think about that.
<blackflow> b1ack0p: sudo cp /path/to/source/file /path/to/destination/file
<coz_> ^^^ I just didnt type fast enough
<b1ack0p> thx let me try
<gofio> what's the command in ubuntu 18.04 to know my cpu details?
<blackflow> b1ack0p: you'll need -r for cp if what you're copying is a directory
<b1ack0p> how can i delete created folder?
<b1ack0p> -r removes?
<blackflow> gofio: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<blackflow> b1ack0p: `man cp` will tell you more about the options
<coz_> rm
<david_z> black0p deletion: rm -d <folder nam>
<gofio> blackflow: thanks model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5470  @ 1.60GHz nice nick btw
<david_z> black0p you probebly even want: rm -rd <folder nam>
<b1ack0p> yes
<blackflow> b1ack0p: if you're using sudo with that, be extra careful. the command line has no undo nor trash bin.
<blackflow> (extra = more than usual when using rm which is when you should be very careful anyway)
<b1ack0p> ok
<gofio> and by the way, chromium does not make any difference over firefox on the same website issue, on ubuntu 18.04 both
<blackflow> what issue?
<on3pk> rypervenche, I needed to run a command as a specific user and my thought is making that command accessible without a password is better than giving other users sudo access
<Apachez> happy midsummer everyone! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvby-c_KbNg
<david_z> on3pk why do you need to impersonate the user? Is it not better to just inact the change as a superuser?
<pragmaticenigma> on3pk: Have you tried logging out and back in again?
<on3pk> pragmaticenigma, oh, I guess I didn't...
<on3pk> david_z, well it's a command that is going to be run on many occassions, I think
<blackflow> that wouldn't be needed for sudoer changes. I'm guessing it's the same problem as the other day with -i ... the shell needs to be added as a sudoers rule
<rypervenche> on3pk: Also be aware that that user can change that script to do anything and have root privileges to essentially do anything.
<blackflow> yup, sudo "executables" should be owned by root
<on3pk> well...  I'll keep that in mind if I ever use something other than a raspberry pi...
<on3pk> But I did change it so the binary in the /usr/bin directory is called directly, instead of through the .sh file
<supermasterblast> the 4.15.0-52-generic kernel crashes on boot when it gets to "Reached target local Encrypted Volumes". I was wondering if there is a newer kernel I can install. if so what is the best way to do that
<supermasterblast> or should I just stick with 4.4.0-127
<b1ack0p> when i run command " sudo gedit file" it returns with "Unable to init server: Could not connect: Connection refused
<b1ack0p> (gedit:5721): Gtk-WARNING **: 17:21:28.195: cannot open display:
<b1ack0p> what can i do?
<OerHeks> just gtk warnings..
<b1ack0p> but it doesnt open actual file
<an3223> try sudo -H instead of sudo?
<b1ack0p> doesnt work
<OerHeks> install nautilus-admin, so you can open them as administrator from nautilus filemanager
<OerHeks> but sudo gedit should normally work, with wornings though
<b1ack0p> i dont know why it doesnt work
<OerHeks> maybe because of wayland, not sure
<an3223> sudo -E gedit
<b1ack0p> an3223: nope
<b1ack0p> Unable to init server: Could not connect: Connection refused
<b1ack0p> (gedit:10839): Gtk-WARNING **: 17:29:02.152: cannot open display:
<an3223> weird, i just tested it and that works for me
<b1ack0p> i created new user maybe something missing on the user
<OerHeks> install nautilus-admin
<b1ack0p> installed
<b1ack0p> how can i run it?
<OerHeks> restart nautilus after install, and the right mouse menu gives  'Edit as Administrator'
<b1ack0p> i wish i knew to restart nautilus
<lotuspsychje> ctrl+l in nautilus and you can admin:/// too
<b1ack0p> ctrl+l shows  location in address bar
<b1ack0p> i mean location address at top bar of the file manager
<b1ack0p> let me reboot
<b1ack0p> maybe it works after that
<coconut> Any package available to get better fonts under firefox?
<david_z> So is anyone familiar with Juniper Network Connect/Pulse Secure?
<blackflow> david_z: very much offtopic here, don't you think? :)
<david_z> blackflow well I'm not really sure where to turn with the issue, I've installed Pulse Connect on Ubuntu 18.04 but I get an issue as soon as I try to connect with "Unacceptable TLS certificate". And I'm thinking this has something to do with the certificate I try to use.
<blackflow> david_z: perhaps ask the PulseSecure themselves? From what I see, it's a paid, proprietary piece of software?
<david_z> Yes, it's just that I'm the Linux maveric in a Windows shop and have finally got the go ahead to use Linux. However my company uses this VPN that cause me major headaces :/
<blackflow> david_z: so they're bound to offer some support for the software you paid for.
<OerHeks> so, you did not search yourself for "ubuntu pulse connect TLS certificate" >>>  https://kb.pulsesecure.net/articles/Pulse_Secure_Article/KB43927
<ertyui> hi there
<JoeLlama> oh my is that the ertyui I used to know?
<JoeLlama> back then was ertyu
<JoeLlama> I 'member it was five letters in a row on the kb
<ertyui> hi JoeLlama
<ertyui> maybe
<JoeLlama> hee hee
<ertyui> well the question is :
<JoeLlama> it was a long time ago
<JoeLlama> probably on an electronics channel
<JoeLlama> how long have you been on IRC ertyu?
<JoeLlama> I'm thinking EFNet
<pragmaticenigma> ertyui, JoeLlama ... welcome to the #ubuntu support channel. We're glad you're here, however, if you'd like to chat, please head on over to #ubuntu-offtopic. Thanks
<blackflow> guys please keep it about Ubuntu support here. there's #ubuntu-offtopic for reminiscing long lost times.
<JoeLlama> ya I was gunna say
<ertyui> i try to put on my crontab @reboot /script/start.sh
<ertyui> but once you restart the system the change not take effective
<ertyui> is there any other thing to activate ?
<blackflow> ertyui: I'd create a regular (Type=oneshot) systemd service. using crontab for that is rather hacky these days. but if you really insist on crontab, where/how did you create it?
<ertyui> there is nothing to create
<blackflow> what do you mean?
<ertyui> just add "@reboot /script/start.sh" on crontab -e
<ertyui> just only
<blackflow> is the script executable?
<ertyui> yes of course
<blackflow> ertyui: make a systemd service. there's apparently issues with crontab for taht:  https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/109804/crontabs-reboot-only-works-for-root
<ioria> ertyui, what does that script do ? and where is located exactly ? is your home folder encrypted ?
<ertyui> just loading iptables as user root
<ertyui> it in root home
<ertyui> not encrypted
<blackflow> ertyui: write a systemd service unit. here's an example how: https://gist.github.com/drmalex07/d006f12914b21198ee43#define-the-service-unit
<tomreyn> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/iptables-persistent
<ioria> ertyui, i'd say a path
<ioria> *issue
<ioria> ertyui,  with /sbin, i mean (not sure)
<ioria> ertyui,  try to add a path :   PATH=/usr/sbin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/bin
<ertyui> ok let me check
<ertyui> that's perfect
<ertyui> works fine with systemed system
<ertyui> service
<pragmaticenigma> ertyui: One other question, were you editing with "crontab -e" or "sudo crontab -e" ??
<ertyui> just crontab -e as root
<ertyui> ???
<ertyui> well also find the issue related with crontab
<ertyui> as said ioria
<ertyui> it's related with path issue
<ertyui> where the script is located
<ertyui> thanks all
<ioria> iptables is in /sbin, but cron  forcibly sets path to /usr/bin:/bin, so you need to integrate
<ertyui> ok will done
<subcool> Hey, looking for help. i asked this in another channel, but appearently >> I << was too CONFUSED to get a reply.
<leftyfb> !ask | subcool
<ubottu> subcool: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<subcool> I have two Nic cards, Wifi and Eth. - Wifi reaches router, Eth goes to Adhoc computer. I manually setup the adhoc on a different network, but put the Router as the gateway, The wifi network is DHCP.
<subcool> https://pastebin.com/cEAdp6sn
<subcool> Being that im CONFUSED - how do i set this up? When ever i connect the Eth cable, i lose internet.
<leftyfb> subcool: don't put a gateway for the wired if you're only communicating with devices on that network through that interface
<subcool> leftyfb, Thank you- that did it.
<jhutchins_wk> Is ubuntu dropping 32b multiarch support, or just native 32b installs?
<ryuo> jhutchins_wk: everything.
<Ultron> installed ubuntu for gaming then 32 bit libs being dropped?
<Ultron> what kind of dumb move is that
<jhutchins_wk> No more Brother printers.
<lotuspsychje> Ultron: this is not the complaints channel, move to #ubuntu-discuss for discussions
<b1ack0p> hi
<b1ack0p> how can i remove the user i created and remove the user directory?
<b1ack0p> i did deluser username and then deluser --remove-home username
<b1ack0p> but directory still exists
<teward> did you consider just doing `sudo rm /home/USERNAME` ?
<teward> and deleting the directory yourself?
<b1ack0p> hmm
<b1ack0p> as root or as user?
<teward> `sudo rm -r /home/USERNAME`
<teward> sudo will run it as root if the user is in sudoers
<teward> you would need to be root to delete their user dir OR to do deluser anyways
<teward> or use sudo :p
<b1ack0p> thx :)
<b1ack0p> removed now
<JPSB> I am trying to zero out a hard drive that I'm sending for RMA... it has a couple bad sectors, using dd but getting input/output errors. Command I'm running is sudo dd if=/dev/zero | pv | sudo dd of=/dev/sda
<JPSB> Getting an error message of dd: writing to 'dev'sda': Input/output error  and 0 bytes copied
<JPSB> I tried doing ATA secure erase before this however it said it was going to take 1.5 months (it's an 8 TB drive) and I couldn't do that so I had to abort it, so that may be part of the problem
<JPSB> Any ideas?
<leftyfb> JPSB: try shred
<leftyfb> JPSB: https://askubuntu.com/a/17650
<b1ack0p> in this ppa : deb https://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian <mydist> contrib
<b1ack0p> what should i write for <mydist>  for 18.04.2 ?
<JPSB> Will shred take a super long time on an 8 TB disk though? I'm wondering because I read that dd and writing zeroes was faster
<JPSB> super long time = months, not days
<leftyfb> blackflow: You'll have to seek support from virtualbox.org for that
<b1ack0p> should i just do sudo apt install virtualbox for supported version?
<leftyfb> b1ack0p: yes
<b1ack0p> will ubuntu later update it automatic?
<leftyfb> !latest | b1ack0p
<ubottu> b1ack0p: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<b1ack0p> ok
<b1ack0p> latest is 6.0
<b1ack0p> installing 5.2.18
<rfm> b1ack0p, you'll get more up to date from the virtualbox.org.  the tist name is "bionic".
<b1ack0p> let me try
<leftyfb> rfm: I'm not sure that is a good assumption since the URL is assuming /debian
<JPSB> leftyfb: I'm getting input/output errors using shred as well.
<b1ack0p> when i write bionic there it gives error
<leftyfb> JPSB: you will get I/O errors with any tool you use since the drive is bad
<b1ack0p> what if i write ubuntu instead of debian?
<leftyfb> b1ack0p: https://tecadmin.net/install-virtualbox-on-ubuntu-18-04/
<dreamcat4> hey there i seem to be having a packaging dilemma. is there a channel where i can ask about apt ?
<leftyfb> b1ack0p: or just use the version that is available in the ubuntu repos and supported here. We cannot provide support for this here.
<leftyfb> dreamcat4: maybe try #ubuntu-devel
<JPSB> leftyfb how can I overwrite it then? or get the tools to skip the errors?  keep in mind I was just using this in a NAS. It's not physically clicking or anything. I'm RMAing it as prevention not out of pure necessity.
<rfm> b1ack0p, no, debian is right (it's the packaging system).  what error did you get? you need to purge the virtualbox package from the ubuntu rep before installing virtualbox-6.0 from the virtualbox.org one
<JPSB> disk util (gui) in lubuntu says "Disk is OK, 2 bad sectors"
<leftyfb> JPSB: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/229354/how-to-ignore-write-errors-while-zeroing-a-disk
<b1ack0p> just sudo apt install virtualbox-6.0
<b1ack0p> no need ppa
<leftyfb> b1ack0p: please follow the link I gave you
<b1ack0p> ok
<b1ack0p> leftyfb: N: Skipping acquire of configured file 'contrib/binary-i386/Packages' as repository 'http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian bionic InRelease' doesn't support architecture 'i386'
<leftyfb> b1ack0p: you not going to get it working on a 32bit system. Time to get a new computer
<teward> b1ack0p: virtualbox only has amd64 packages, virtualization on 32bit is *dead* and has been for ages
<teward> time for an upgrade if you only have a 32bit OS/computer
<JPSB> leftyfb : Ok running badblocks on it as in article. It's on "testing with random pattern" - Thanks
<b1ack0p> leftyfb: my computer is 64bit
<b1ack0p> a ThinkPad
<leftyfb> b1ack0p: type: arch
<b1ack0p> runnin 64bit ubuntu and win10 dual boot
<b1ack0p> leftyfb: :~$ arch
<b1ack0p> x86_64
<b1ack0p> it is a legendary ThinkPad .p
<b1ack0p> i m a proud owner .p
<b1ack0p> T400 11 yrs old laptop
<leftyfb> b1ack0p: cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/virtualbox*   # paste to pastebin
<b1ack0p> leftyfb: are we going to add to sources.list ?
<b1ack0p> i dont wanna ruin source list :/
<b1ack0p> last time it gave me a lot of problems
<leftyfb> b1ack0p: didn't you already add the repo?
<b1ack0p> yes
<b1ack0p> can i at least save original source list?
<leftyfb> b1ack0p: it's a separate file from your main sources.list
<leftyfb> b1ack0p: I'm asking you to just post the contents of the repo you added
<b1ack0p> ok
<b1ack0p> cat: '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/virtualbox*': No such file or directory
<leftyfb> b1ack0p: grep -R virtualbox /etc/apt/sources*
<b1ack0p> leftyfb: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jM2bVbCbxm/
<vimar> Hi
<leftyfb> b1ack0p: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian bionic contrib  to deb [ arch=amd64 ] http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian bionic contrib
<leftyfb> you're adding [ arch=amd64 ] after "deb"
<b1ack0p> ok
<b1ack0p> leftyfb: done
<b1ack0p> now can i apply other commands ?
<leftyfb> b1ack0p: sudo apt update ; sudo apt install virtualbox-6.0
<b1ack0p> ok
<b1ack0p> 238mb
<b1ack0p> double size of 5
<b1ack0p> thx leftyfb
<bartje> anyone familiar with supercollider here? I think I have quite a bug...
<lotuspsychje> can you provide a bit more details bartje ?
<pragmaticenigma> bartje: It's better to ask your queston than to ask if anyone knows anything. volunteers are more likely to help when they have more information upfront
<bartje> sure, the documentation in the IDE does not work.
<lotuspsychje> bartje: wich ubuntu version, and can you elaborate on 'does not work' please?
<bartje> pragmaticenigma: I think it's more likely a supercollider user will have experienced the same issue, and a bit of an introduction is just being friendly
<bartje> well, some shows up, moest doesn't, the example code does not render in the help browser
<bartje> I've uninstalled, re-installed, to no avail
<lotuspsychje> bartje: so you click the example and it redirects to an empty page?
<bartje> no, the code should be between the blocks of text.
<bartje> when selecting it and pressing shift enter, it should even play...
<bartje> but, no example code, and only the beginner documentation shows up
<lotuspsychje> bartje: ubuntu 18.04?
<bartje> no browsing, the search entry doesn't work, no lists of classes
<bartje> no, it's 19.04
<bartje> supercollider 3.10.0
<lotuspsychje> bartje: did you compare with suppercollider from 18.04 as a test?
<bartje> yes, well, 18.10, where everything just worked
<lotuspsychje> bartje: ok tnx then that sounds like a bug indeed
<bartje> i thought maybe I can find another usere here, who might have the same issue... then it certainly is
<lotuspsychje> bartje: i would advice to create the bug and start from there, describe your steps taken, share the bug ID here, maybe volunteers & devs might have more ideas for you
<bartje> ok, thanks, will do :-)
<lotuspsychje> bartje: ubuntu-bug suppercollider
<lotuspsychje> supercollider
<bartje> supper would be nice too :-)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<b1ack0p> is installing Nero Burning Rom good idea for ubuntu?
<b1ack0p> i still have cd/dvd burner
<b1ack0p> and it might be nostalgia
<alienz> is it even running on modern linux? )
<b1ack0p> https://www.itsmarttricks.com/how-to-install-nero-linux-burning-rom-software-in-ubuntu-18-04/
<b1ack0p> seems so but not free
<b1ack0p> i like old laptops.. feeling nice
<coconut> b1ack0p: i don't think a lot of people use nero here b1ack0p. They propably stick with the DE defaults.
<b1ack0p> yea
<alienz> or growisofs package and such
<b1ack0p> i installed Brasero
<b1ack0p> i have Roxio in windows
<b1ack0p> i consider to buy a usb floppy disk later :p
<b1ack0p> i miss the sound floppy drive makes lol
<lotuspsychje> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<b1ack0p> ok sorry lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> bartje: thank you for taking your time to create bug #1833752
<ubottu> bug 1833752 in supercollider (Ubuntu) "Help Browser in the SuperCollider IDE seems broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1833752
<bartje> ah, was just about to share it here.. wow, that's fast
<lotuspsychje> bartje: your description looks pretty organized, great work
<bartje> thanks, it's not my first ;-)
<lotuspsychje> bartje: its a small channel, but you can try #supercollider or other 19.04 users to also affect your bug, to speed things up
<bartje> ah, I didn't find a supercollider channel earlier.. how I see it
<lotuspsychje> bartje: another way, is testing other ubuntu releases/ versions of supercollider yourself and also add your experiences to the bug
<lotuspsychje> bartje: maybe 19.10's version might work better?
<ioria> bartje, https://github.com/supercollider/supercollider/issues/4392   https://github.com/supercollider/supercollider/issues/4367
<bartje> ah, great, so I'm not the only one :-), I'll add there I'm affected too
<lotuspsychje> nice find ioria
<ioria> bartje, no solution so far
<ioria> lotuspsychje, hey
<bartje> I see it too, bummer...
<ioria> bartje, if reaaly important for you, fire up a vm with bionic
<bartje> ioria, I know, but no, I'll wait a while.. My plan was to start learning it for a new project, but I can  switch my planning :-)
<ioria> ok
<Forty-3> is it possible to see why/who retsarted a service?
<lotuspsychje> bartje: are you on studio?
<ioria> probably, using low-latency
<lotuspsychje> ah tnx ioria was comparing disco kernel
<sarnold> Forty-3: maybe grep sudo /var/log/auth.log ?
<Forty-3> nothing there
<Forty-3> journalctl just says "Stopping Network Service"
<bartje> lotuspsychje: yes, I came from there to here, on their advice :-)
<lotuspsychje> bartje: ok tnx, did you check if system up to date too?
<bartje> system up to date? You mean running updates, yes, daily
<lotuspsychje> allrighty
<bartje> I update/upgrade too often sometimes :-p
<lotuspsychje> bartje: these are my dependencys on 18.04 when installing supercollider: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WYCQCTB4vs/
<lotuspsychje> bartje: did you try a purge and reinstall yet?
<bartje> lotuspsychje: yes, even deleted the .local/share/supercollider dir..
<lotuspsychje> bartje: ok tnx, update your bug with that too please
<lotuspsychje> bartje: just tested on 18.04 and cant reproduce, tutorial/getting started works here
<bartje> yes, that one does work, but without code examples
<bartje> documentation indexes are empty though
<bartje> updated the report :-)
<bartje> your dependencies are installed here, though with newer versions of course
<bartje> I noticed, dutch speaking too :-)
<lotuspsychje> bartje: https://imgur.com/a/2eAPerT
<lotuspsychje> bartje: am i in the right section?
<bartje> yep, when I click on one of the items, documents, classes, whatever, that shows an empty doclet, only the title shows
<bartje> I thought I addes a png in attachment in the bug report.. don't see it now
<lotuspsychje> bartje: left under, add patch or attachment
<bartje> yes, but when creating it, I did upload it.. let's try again :-p
<bartje> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/429943894/supercollider-documentation%20bug.png
<bartje> this is what I see after clicking documents from your image
<lotuspsychje> bartje: https://imgur.com/a/vLYduwa
<bartje> yep, that's what it should be
<lotuspsychje> bartje: ok, updated bug and thats about all we can do right now i think, finding more 19.04 affected users is your best bet
<bartje> I think the bug report on github will result in something, it is known by the supercollider dev's.. fingers crossed
<lotuspsychje> ok good luck bartje ; )
<bartje> thanks for the help :-)
<lotuspsychje> welcome
<apb1963> 16.04: 100% CPU; libreoffice; perf report: https://snag.gy/3RKyF8.jpg
<sarnold> apb1963: which kernel is that?
<apb1963> sarnold, Linux yellow 4.15.0-52-generic #56~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 6 12:03:31 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<sarnold> apb1963: hmm. can you try an earlier kernel?
<apb1963> sarnold, Earlier is worse; swapper gets involved.
<sarnold> apb1963: 4.15.0-51.55 should be identical except for the SACK updates that were in 4.15.0-52.56
<sarnold> I'm trying to guess if these are related or not
<tomreyn> how is it reproduced in libreoffice - just run it, or more? and is this kubuntu or a different flavour? can you reproduce it with a new user profile?
<apb1963> sarnold, https://pasteboard.co/Ikuwputg.png from yesterday
<apb1963> tomreyn, just run it. ubuntu 16.04  I don't know how to new user profile.
<sarnold> apb1963: dang. thanks.
<tomreyn> apb1963: i mean create a new system user and login as that instead, try to reproduce it there.
<tomreyn> 'profile' was just wrong
<apb1963> tomreyn, I have not tried that
<apb1963> tomreyn, some possibilities I also haven't tried... I have a spreadsheet that needs macros enabled.
<apb1963> tomreyn, so I have not tried disabling it
<apb1963> tomreyn, I also have quite a few docs open... maybe 20?
<apb1963> tomreyn, I have not tried closing them
<tomreyn> so you do open a lot of documents in libreoffe, including one running macros, not just run libreoffice?
<tomreyn> *libreoffice
<apb1963> tomreyn, Yes, they open automagically after having crashed or been killed from the last time.
<tomreyn> i see what you mean.
<apb1963> tomreyn, which I like.... because otherwise I'd lose certain docs I haven't saved.  Got about half a dozen of those.
<tomreyn> yes, try without the macros. if those are buggy or scripting is not working properly this could effectively cause a SoS
<tomreyn> *DoS
<apb1963> tomreyn, I wish it acted more like firefox, which restores all tabs/windows after exit/restart.
<apb1963> ok...  I'll kill it and restart without enabling macros.  brb
<tomreyn> feature requests are best posted to the libreoffice bug tracker, i guess. ;)
<supermag> Hello, anyone familiar with CA modules here ?
<tomreyn> is this ubuntu related?
<supermag> Yes
<supermag> I have installed Kodi + tvheadend, but cannot get any of my tv channels to descramble
<tomreyn> oh this is about digital video broadcasting (DVB)?
<tomreyn> ok
<apb1963> tomreyn, ok, it's not the macros.  454500 resident memory, so that implies the number of docs open isn't the issue either.
<apb1963> tomreyn, would a gdb backtrace be of help?
<tomreyn> apb1963: maybe. have you looked at dmesg or libreoffice logs (not sure there are any)?
<apb1963> tomreyn, .... not lately.
<apb1963> hang on, let me go look
<apb1963> tomreyn, I'm not seeing anything in dmesg.  Where are LO logs?
<apb1963> s/anything/anything that stands out/
<apb1963> tomreyn, I'm going to install  libreoffice-dbg
<tomreyn> apb1963: just a word of warning: this can alter the behaviour.
<apb1963> tomreyn, well then... what would you suggest otherwise?
<tomreyn> apb1963: give it a try, i'm just pointing it out in case you won't be able to reproduce then, or your system freezes due to your swap running full.
<apb1963> umm
<apb1963> "system freezes" shouldn't be an option, regardless of swap.
<tomreyn> so basically: do it, but save your work before you do it.
<tomreyn> not really freezing, just becoming i/o loaded to a point where the system has a hard time responding to user input.
<apb1963> well I get that anyway when flash gets involved.
<apb1963> which isn't LO of course, but... I think there's some interaction going on.
<tomreyn> the first thing you should do before you go into debugging / gdb should be to just check your system and application logs.
<apb1963> flush plugin hits 100% or more almost immediately
<sarnold> tomreyn: hmm, installing a debug package shouldn't change runtime behaviour, just give more symbols to gdb and similar
<apb1963> syslog is full of systemd messages... tons.  Not sure, but I don't think they're relevant.
<apb1963> sarnold, "shouldn't" is a key word.  Heh.  I've seen it happen though.
<tomreyn> sarnold: running in debug rather than release mode could, though, no?
<apb1963> maybe I'll start LO from the command line
<apb1963> see if that produces any obvious error messages
<tomreyn> ah i was thinking of cmake + RelWithDebInfo, which is actually something very different, and probably doesn't apply to libreoffice.
<tomreyn> apb1963: starting soffice from a terminal is a good plan, also feel free to share your system logs if you don't mind it.
<apb1963> tomreyn, working on it
<tomreyn> here's how you can get a one-shot trace on the main process (but only for the first 'soffice.bin' process, make sure you don't have multiple: pidof soffice.bin):   sudo gdb -q -n -ex bt -batch /usr/lib/libreoffice/program/soffice.bin `pidof soffice.bin | head -n1` | tee /tmp/libreoffice.log
<TJ-> Sounds intriguing; what is the original issue ?
<apb1963> tomreyn, thanks for that!  I've actually been working on trying to upload the syslog file.  It's 2MB and none of dropbox, google drive or mega.nz seem to be working.
<tomreyn> replace 'bt' by 'thread apply all bt full' to get the same for all threads
<apb1963> TJ-, 16.04: 100% CPU; libreoffice; perf report: https://snag.gy/3RKyF8.jpg
<apb1963> tomreyn, there seems to be a node at 100% packet loss, between myself and google drive... haven't checked the others.  File won't upload to any of them... yet.
<TJ-> I don't know what it is with all thes trendy paste sites but they don't host their own vital code and therefore I see nothing.
<apb1963> trendy... heh.  TJ- where do you want the file?
<tomreyn> apb1963: 2 MB is probably too much for a paste site, you'll need a file upload site or your own (or ISP provided, maybe as part of your existing contract?) web server.
<apb1963> tomreyn, thanks for that!  I've actually been working on trying to upload the syslog file.  It's 2MB and none of dropbox, google drive or mega.nz seem to be working.
<tomreyn> that's most unusual, points to an issue with your network access.
<TJ-> apb1963: "pastebinit <( journalctl -b --since="1 hour ago" )"
<tomreyn> can 16.04's journalctl do this, yet?
<tomreyn> well, we'll know soon
<TJ-> tomreyn: :)
<apb1963> traceroute to drive.google.com  https://pastebin.com/d1aLd7nN
<tomreyn> this traceroute shows no issues.
<apb1963> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yYj5ZMM73f/
<apb1963> tomreyn, check the ping
<TJ-> tomreyn: in answer to your question; Yes
<apb1963> tomreyn, sorry... left the ping out  https://pastebin.com/CdVbyt08
<apb1963> s/ping/ping results/
<tomreyn> TJ-: :)
<TJ-> apb1963: do you have systemd verbose logging enabled? that looks like more than the usual expected reporting
<apb1963> but I guess the network issue isn't relevant to current problem
<apb1963> TJ-, I do not recall doing anything special, but yes.. I thought it was rather verbose myself.
<tomreyn> apb1963: not every system on the internet is configured to respond to ICMP echo requests.
<tomreyn> indeed, ignore the upload issues for now
<TJ-> hmmm, "var.mount: Failed to load configuration: No such file or directory"  and "var-tmp.mount: Failed to load configuration: No such file or directory"
<TJ-> apb1963: can you show us "cat /proc/cmdline"
<apb1963> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Kz5CgXYdGk/
<apb1963> TJ-, that's the config file for systemd
<apb1963> TJ-, BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-52-generic root=UUID=d0197578-558f-43c8-97f8-f78165a5af5f ro console=tty0 console=ttyS0,115200n8 debug
<apb1963> debuggy
<apb1963> tomreyn, true enough
<apb1963> tomreyn, but when the file won't upload...
<apb1963> tomreyn, and that's the sole point of loss.... it makes you wonder.
<tomreyn> is there a reason you need to boot with "debug" then?
<TJ-> apb1963: ha! that'll do it, systemd *steals* that from kernel and uses it itself; if you want kernel debug logging and not systemd you have to do "debug systemd.log_level=info"
<TJ-> apb1963: the missing mount jobs for /var and /mnt/var are weird/worrying too
<TJ-> I reported a bug on this systemd stealing because the amount of output can cause boots to fail entirely
<tomreyn> i withdraw my question
<blackflow> that issue has been reported long ago, and is the reason Kai Sievers has been banned from contributing to the kernel.... don't tell me it's still an issue?
<apb1963> well, /var/exists and /mnt/* is irrelevant to me at least.
<TJ-> Bug #1589394
<ubottu> bug 1589394 in systemd (Ubuntu) ""debug" kernel parameter causes "No buffer space available" Denial of Service" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1589394
<apb1963> tomreyn, :)
<blackflow> tragicomedy.
<tomreyn> apb1963: so can you still reproduce it with "debug systemd.log_level=info" or without "debug"?
<TJ-> ^^^^^
<TJ-> the issue may be due to system debiug logging overwhelming things
<apb1963> tomreyn, I don't know... that would require rebooting... and... I'd have to leave all of you here... alone in the dark with each other.
<TJ-> apb1963: we may have to reset the 'smart' GE lightbulbs
<tomreyn> i guess we could stand that for a bit
<apb1963> well... first thing is... which file?  I can guess at it.
<apb1963> I think I found it :)
<tomreyn>  /etc/default/grub
<tomreyn> the same file you edited last time to add it.
<tomreyn> and run    sudo update-grub   afterwards
<apb1963> # If you change this file, run 'update-grub' afterwards to update
<apb1963> # /boot/grub/grub.cfg.  ha!  I was editing that file directly.  I guessed wrong.
<apb1963> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="debug systemd.log_level=info"
<apb1963>   Yes?
<TJ-> apb1963: if you want kernel debug logging, yes
<apb1963> TJ-, do I?
<apb1963> And is it update-grub or update-grub2?
<tomreyn> apb1963: update-grub, as both the configuration file and tomreyn said ;-)
<tomreyn> apb1963: you added "debug" there originally, we do not know what your motives were then.
<TJ-> I struggle to remember a time before grub2 being just "grub"
<TJ-> tomreyn: trying to break the system and give us a challenge!
<apb1963> tomreyn, with this type of issue, I prefer to be cautious
<apb1963> tomreyn, yeah... typically I add a comment when I make a change as well as make a backup beforehand... I see neither.
<apb1963> tomreyn, just too many "little things" to remember, especially when I rarely ever do them.
<apb1963> ok, all grubbed up.... rebooting shortly
<apb1963> TJ-, tomreyn No tiki no savvi
<apb1963> https://pasteboard.co/Ikv5eOP.png
<tomreyn> apb1963: i don't understand "No tiki no savvi". The pasteboard.co page says "image not found" for me.
<tomreyn> probably some anti anti anti anti ad-blocker mechanism.
<apb1963> tomreyn, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rikki-Tikki-Tavi
<apb1963> TJ-, what site should I use?
<TJ-> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<apb1963> TJ-, https://imgur.com/a/JA5KTfJ
<TJ-> apb1963: have you tried tomreyn's eariler suggestion? create a clean new user profile, log-in to it, and start libreoffice and test. That'll show if it is a per-user option or something system-wide causing it
<apb1963> TJ-, Here's swapper, doing a whole lot of nothing.  https://imgur.com/a/SIgoLGF
<apb1963> TJ-, I'll go re-login as a guest.
<tomreyn> apb1963: guest will probably not work, you'll need a real user account and copy the data you need to reproduce (probably ~/.config/libreoffice) to it.
<trash_panda> big fan of Ubuntu and Mint.  I just found this channel
<trash_panda> Currently on Ubuntu LTS bc its awesome and has great support, happy to see a community on IRC too
<apb1963> tomreyn, hmm... ok.  This will be a minute.
<TJ-> tomreyn: why copy ? is this because the cause is thought to be a specific LO extension? I wanted to check that standard LO isn't affected
<TJ-> apb1963: it's easy "adduser test"  -> log-out -> log-in as test -> start LibreOffice
<TJ-> well, "sudo adduser test"
<Bashing-om> trash_panda: Wonderful :) .. support here, general chat is #ubuntu-offtopic.
<tomreyn> TJ-: oh i see. i doubt standard LO is affected. reproduction scenario discussed so far was: "I have a spreadsheet that needs macros enabled. I also have quite a few docs open... maybe 20. [..] They open automagically after having crashed or been killed from the last time."
<TJ-> tomreyn: so that would suggest 1 of 2 strategies; either 1) close 1 document at a time, close LO, restart with 1 less document, or 2) start with no documents loaded, add 1, test, close LO, restart and add another doc
<TJ-> tomreyn: or, isn't it possible to just disable macros in LO?
<tomreyn> TJ-: IIRC apb1963 already disabled macros and could still reproduce it.
<tomreyn> about the test approach, i agree
<apb1963> TJ-, He recalls correctly
<apb1963> ok, here goes nothing.
<TJ-> hmmm, how were macros disabled? LO > Tools > Options > Security > Security Level ?
<TJ-> oops, missed a stage there
<TJ-> LO > Tools > Options > Security > Macro Security > Security Level ?
<ikantspelwrdz> Hey guys. Does anyone have Resynthesizer working on Gip 2.10.8. I've looked around an in theory, it should work but it is not showing up in the GUI menus under enhance?
<ikantspelwrdz> Gimp*
<apb1963> well, I tried opening LO without any files...  load was about normal... less than 1
<apb1963> as a new login id
<apb1963> so I guess I'm down to opening one file at a time
<apb1963> TJ-, tomreyn thanks for your help guys but I need a food break.  Pick this up again later?
#ubuntu 2019-06-22
<unknownmosquito> I'm trying to rotate my display right with an xorg conf directive and the Xorg log files indicates that my directive is being applied but another directive later overrides it. Does anyone know where I can place this conf file so that it will have precedence?
<unknownmosquito> it is currently in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<unknownmosquito> Is this channel dead? :(
<SoItBegins> What are my options for updating a computer on which I install Ubuntu, and can carry files in and out over USB, but have no Internet connection?
<strive> SoItBegins: Is it a laptop?
<SoItBegins> No, it is a Dell minibrick of the type you can see at small businesses and schools everywhere. I don’t think it has a Wi-Fi adapter.
<strive> :(
<SoItBegins> Though Internet Sharing over Bluetooth isn’t a bad idea, if it has Bluetooth.
<sarnold> SoItBegins: apt-offline may help
<SoItBegins> What is that?
<sarnold> https://github.com/rickysarraf/apt-offline
<SoItBegins> Ooh, that’s encouraging...
<sarnold> it's in the arxchive so no need to actually use github, it's just convenient to see it there
<strive> Yeah - interesting.
<SoItBegins> Um. Is Ubuntu debian-based? I don’t actually know.
<sarnold> also I'm pretty sure the gui is optional
<SoItBegins> And the page says it requires that.
<pragmaticenigma> SoItBegins: Ubuntu is a derivative of Debian. Much of the OS design has its origins in Debian, however, the two OS's are very different in their goals and scope
<sarnold> SoItBegins: yes, ubuntu is derived from debian. 99% of ubvuntu packages came from debian, some are more update in ubuntu, some are more updated in debian, and some may be available only in one or the other
<SoItBegins> Ahhhh, gotcha. Thank you both!
<sarnold> SoItBegins: ubuntu tries to make some
<sarnold> (sorry, new keyboard)
<sarnold> make some "tasteful" choices on what software to use by default, configurations, etc, so there's different feeling to both
<sarnold> some debian users hate the choices ubuntu makes, others make similar choices :)
<SoItBegins> I am mostly going to use Ubuntu to run Windows programs and play games, so… I’m not too worried.
<calamari> Which Debian-based distros will continue to support Wine, Steam, and other 32-bit applications despite Ubuntu dropping library support? I assume some (most?) Ubuntu-based distros will automatically lose support.
<SoItBegins> Hold up, Ubuntu’s dropping 32-bit support?
<sarnold> calamari: 18.04 will be supported for free until 2023, so thjere's no real rush
<sarnold> x86-32 -- armhf will probably still be in the next lts, but I will certainly ask if 20.10 should drop armhf too: browsers are huge things and trying to build them on a platform with only ~2 gigs free memory space is miserable
<calamari> sarnold: So you're going to wait until 2023 to jump ship? I've been using Ubuntu since Warty, so it's not like I want to leave.
<pragmaticenigma> calamari: Debian itself still continues support for select i386 architectures, but it varies depending on the release. note that 32 bit applications can still run on 64 bit machines. It's specific libraries that Ubuntu/Canonical will no longer be supporting that may affect some programs
<sarnold> calamari: I haven't used a 32 bit computer in a dozen years or more. no real big problem for me :)
<calamari> sarnold: Steam, Wine, Adobe Reader 9
<pragmaticenigma> Also, snapd continues to provide and support 32bit applications. The current recommendation from canonical is to move apps that need 32 bit support into snap containers
<sarnold> calamari: I recognize not everyone can replace their systems the way I do, but it's getting harder and harder to build modern software for tiny machines
<calamari> running a game from a snap? LOL
<calamari> also: snap is cancer that should have died years ago
<sarnold> I think it
<pragmaticenigma> calamari: Let's keep things on topic, and reserve opinions for #ubuntu-offtopic
<calamari> pragmaticenigma: other people offered their opinions
<sarnold> it's a better delivery mechanism than other iot approaches. I'm not sold on it for desktops stuff.
<calamari> so I'm gonna offer mine
<Eickmeyer[m]> I have it on good authority that solutions are being worked on for 32-bit wine and steam, so in the words of Douglas Adams, "Don't Panic."
<SoItBegins> Hold up, hold up, if I want to run Wine in all its glory in Ubuntu, do I need to download 18 LTS (instead of 19)?
<Eickmeyer[m]> !yy.mm | SoItBegins
<SoItBegins> Uh…. I think your bot is on vacation.
<pragmaticenigma> SoItBegins: Please note the Ubuntu uses the YY.MM format for release versions... please remember to include both parts so everyone understands which versions you are referring to
<SoItBegins> Ahhhhh.
<SoItBegins> v18.04.2 LTS vs v19.04
<sarnold> I
<sarnold> I've never tried wine so no advice from me thjere
<sarnold> lts releases are usually less trouible
<pragmaticenigma> 19.10 will not provide 32-bit packages from Canonical. 19.04 and earlier will continue to support 32-bit applications until they have reached the respective end-of-life dates
<sarnold> the others are usually newer software
<SoItBegins> So 19.04 is OK. Got it. Thank you.
<Eickmeyer> 19.04 is End-Of-Life in January, FYI SoItBegins.
<Eickmeyer> But.... please... everyone.... DON'T PANIC. There are solutions in the works.
<Eickmeyer> I'm not at liberty right now to say what those look like, but it will be amicable.
<calamari> Eickmeyer: will acroread work?
<Eickmeyer> calamari: I don't know what that is.
<SoItBegins> Eickmeyer: That’s fine. I’m probably going to be using Ubuntu only as a secondary computer for playing certain games … including various retro games via Wine.
<calamari> Eickmeyer: Adobe Reader 9
<pragmaticenigma> Suffice it to say, Ubuntu is not the first OS to drop i386 support, other distros have done it and they are still doing just fine
<Eickmeyer> calamari: More importantly, I cannot predict the future.
<calamari> Eickmeyer: It was dropped years ago, but people have found ways to keep it running even up to 18.04
<Eickmeyer> calamari: Again, I can't predict the future.
<calamari> Eickmeyer: Who are you, why are you claiming you have inside info?
<Eickmeyer> calamari: I'm the lead for Ubuntu Studio.
<calamari> got it
<pragmaticenigma> Or you're welcome to join the various mailing lists which will often carry these same nuggets of information: https://lists.ubuntu.com/#Development+Lists
<cgi> my wifi chipset is giving me a max of 40Mbit / second. Any thoughts on how I can increase that number?
<SwedeMike> cgi: is this within a few meters from the device without any walls or anything in between?
<pragmaticenigma> cgi: you would need to provide a lot more information for anyone to know what advice to offer. Also note, the speed ratings of wifi is based on optimal labratory settings. Real world transfer rates will vary greatly depending on many factors such as building construction, how many people/animals are in the vicinity, other electronic interference from appliances, other wifi devices in the vicinity
<cgi> Sedated, 20 feet, dry wall - Intel Corporation Wireless-AC 9560
<pragmaticenigma> I'll simplify cgi ... there is nothing software wise that you can do to tune the performance of your wireless connectivity
<cgi> pragmaticenigma, wifi drivers?
<cgi> max speed is 1.7Gbps
<SwedeMike> cgi: you can start by verifying you're on 5Ghz and not on 2.4GHz.
<SwedeMike> cgi: does your AP support AC1900 as well?
<SwedeMike> cgi: under ideal conditions you can expect around 800 megabit/s of throughput under ideal conditions, drywall and 7 meters distance makes this less ideal.
<cgi> https://www.netgear.com/home/products/networking/wifi-routers/wndr4300.aspx
<cgi> SwedeMike, 2.4Ghz - need to switch to 5.
<pragmaticenigma> cgi: start with giving the 2.4 and 5 ghz networks different SSIDs and then connecting to the 5 ghz ssid
<pragmaticenigma> if both frequencies have the same network name, the card will auto negotiate to which provides the strongest and most reliable signal
<pragmaticenigma> typically 2.4 wins as 5 ghz is more susceptible to interference
<cgi> I do have separate names - just connected to 5
<SwedeMike> cgi: do you live in an apartment building, ie do you have neighbours with 2.4GHz wifis as well?
<SwedeMike> that would explain your low 2.4GHz speed, as you should be able to get 50-80 megabit/s at least.
<cgi> SwedeMike, I moved to 5 - need to redo the benchmark
<dluxcru2> https://www.howtogeek.com/168164/move-files-into-one-directory-in-linux-with-find/ can someone explain what the move command params are doing here?
<ExoUNX> what's the safe non-breaking way to update Ubuntu?
<ExoUNX> update/upgrade spooks me
<Bashing-om> ExoUNX: What about  "sudo apt upgrade" scares you ?
<ExoUNX> Bashing-om seems to introduce minor version upgrades
<SoItBegins> Are there going to be any problems if I divide my 500GB HDD in half: 250GB for Ubuntu (Ext4), and the other 250GB for a forthcoming Windows install (FAT320?
<ExoUNX> instead of patch upgrades
<SoItBegins> *(FAT32)
<Bashing-om> !latest | ExoUNX
<Bashing-om> ExoUNX: Untrue- once a release is frozen -- takes a minor miracle to up a package version in the release pocket.
<dluxcru2>  https://www.howtogeek.com/168164/move-files-into-one-directory-in-linux-with-find/ I'm wanting to use a command like this, but I'm not clear on what the mv command is doing as far as it's arguments in this example do?
<geri> hi, how can i icrement a variable in watch command?
<cfhowlett> !ping
<SoItBegins> pong.
<Gerowin> !ping
<SoItBegins> I’m OK, you’re OK.
<Gerowin> Awww, i thought it was some kinda bot game or something
<cfhowlett> no ubottu seems to be sleeping
<SoItBegins> Nah, I’m not a bot. I don’t know if there’s a bot who responds to that here.
<ppf_> geri mv moves the left hand filenames to the right hand filename or directory
<ppf_> ah well, wrong and late
<fling> Can I use zfs storage pool backend for a nested lxd?
<bipul> Hello
<SoItBegins> Hewwo.
<bipul> I am getting this message https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZyBngJ2xS5/  , I have checked inside .bashrc and  .profile as well /etc/environment . Everything looks good.
<bipul> Seems like PATH environmental variable is broken.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<yvyz> Yolo Brolo
<BluesKaj> yvyz o/
<yvyz>            \o
<eragera> Hello!, I need some help. I am getting a really weird `Connection Refused` issue on Chromium, on 19.04.
<eragera> The issue is like so: I have 2 phones, they connect to the same wifi network. I am trying to load the http://socket.io webpage. On one phone it loads fine, on the other, I get a connection refused error. When I tether with the phone that's getting the error, on Windows I can load the webpage on Chrome fine, on Linux I cannot.
<eragera> I can't even ping the page, it is 100% packet loss on Linux
<_KaszpiR_> or dns problem
<eragera> I have tried Google DNS and Cloudflare DNS, neither of them solved the issue. Both phones are running on the same DNS as well, but one loads the page and the other does not.
<yvyz> ...
<_KaszpiR_> try other browsers
<_KaszpiR_> check it it's not a IPv6
<eragera> I did check for ipv6, it does resolve to ipv4 just fine when I try to ping it, but I get 100% packet loss
<eragera> I can confirm that my network can _load_ the page since it works on Windows just fine
<_KaszpiR_> some sites do not respond to ping
<eragera> It did on Windows.
<_KaszpiR_> traceroute?
<eragera> What's that
<_KaszpiR_> helps to see how packets are routed from point A to point B, so for example from your laptop to the destination address (say, web server)
<eragera> Also, a point I forgot to mention, when I tether with the other phone, it loads just fine on Linux too
<_KaszpiR_> google mtr, there is linux and windows verison
<eragera> It is only with my main phone that when I tether this weird thing happens
<_KaszpiR_> maybe one device is fitered on wifi by admin
<yvyz> Wait
<yvyz> It works on one phone. But it doesnt work on the phone when you tether it another machine?
<eragera> Lemme clear it up better.
<yvyz> You need to make it clear what your setup is. You said its exactly alike but then you mention that it is not.
<eragera> I have 2 phones, both connected to the same wifi. I can tether with both ones, one has a shorter wifi range due to being much older. The newer phone cannot resolve the webpage, the older one can.
<eragera> Tethering the old one to my PC, whether on Windows or Linux, and trying to access the webpage, leads to the webpage being resolved normally
<_KaszpiR_> what do you mean by thether?
<yvyz> So your laptop is the issue
<yvyz> ?
<eragera> My laptop isn't a laptop but a PC, without wifi
<eragera> I connect my phone to my wifi network and tether that to my PC to receive internet
<yvyz> Running ubuntu?
<_KaszpiR_> over the usb cable?
<eragera> yes, 19.04
<eragera> Yes
<yvyz> Trace route the one that does not work
<eragera> Alright, bear with me.
<yvyz> Make sure your new phone is providing the correct dns to your machine.
<eragera> How do I check?
<yvyz> And verify that it itself is capable of seeing that webpage
<yvyz> open terminal
<yvyz> and use traceroute
<eragera> The new phone itself is not capable of seing the webpage.
<yvyz> or tracepath
<_KaszpiR_> mtr under under linux, winmtr under windows (gotta install them anyway)
<eragera> I tried on android chrome, it does not work
<yvyz> well then it is not ubuntu is it
<yvyz> So you have a configuration issue on your phone
<eragera> As I said before, when I connect with the new phone, it works fine on Windows
<eragera> but my dev environment is on Linux
<yvyz> That does not matter
<yvyz> Without tethering
<yvyz> The new phone does not see the webpage?
<eragera> It doesn't but Windows sees it when its tethered to the new phone over USB
<eragera> Why is that?
<yvyz> You need to solve the problem where it starts.
<yvyz> And that is your phone
<_KaszpiR_> or maybe your phone browser uses somekind of network proxy
<yvyz> ^
<eragera> Pinging should work still no?
<_KaszpiR_> I suggest debugging down the TCP stack
<eragera> I honestly don't know how to do that
<eragera> But Ill try to traceroute it
<_KaszpiR_> google, then
<eragera> Gimme a moment
<yvyz> At this point it could be solar flares
<_KaszpiR_> :D
<_KaszpiR_> usually it's custom config applied by user
<eragera> I tried mtr on it
<eragera> It refers back to ip6-localhost
<_KaszpiR_> tadaaaa.... dns ;D
<yvyz> bing boom bang
<rigel_> hi! my (neighbour's) router is running a captive portal for apt/wget but not firefox/irssi (since i'm here). how do i get apt to update?
<akem_> If you can have a VPN i guess it would go throught, otherwise i don't know.
<Evissima> hello everyone, i'm a noob here and i'd really appreciate some help if you could help me. I have an issue with spotify on ubuntu 18.04.02, it plays the music but I can't hear it. I've tried the demo in settings to see if ubuntu detects the speakers and it actually does - i've tried looking on forums for similar issues but i can't seem to find a solution. can anyone help me pls?
<rigel_> doing `curl -i www.ubuntu.com` yields https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mQYHzYMZF7/ But I can visit Ubuntu homepage on the browser just fine
<rigel_> https://ubuntu.com takes curl to the actual homepage, though.
<rigel_> (of ubuntu, not the router)
<rigel_> Evissima: did you install spotify on ubuntu or are you listening through a browser?
<Evissima> oh uhm I did install spotify directly on ubuntu
<Evissima> I tried to use the web version but I can't log in anyways so
<Evissima> I tried installing spotify on snap and then out of it and the results were the same
<rigel_> so is it currently installed through a .deb package or a snap?
<tomreyn> rigel_: apparently the captive portal only affects plain HTTP requests, not HTTPS requests, probably not other protocols. so you could either pick a http archive mirror which supports httpS, or one which supports other protocols, such as ftp.
<Evissima> i think i uninstalled the snap version and i tried to install via deb package but it doesn't show on the apps menu so i actually don't know for sure
<tomreyn> rigel_: alternatively, you could sign in on this (badly configured) captive portal, i guess.
<rigel_> tomreyn: but isn't the whole thing about apt not needing to support httpS?
<rigel_> the captive portal is the admin console. i don't have the credentials
<tomreyn> rigel_: i don't understand "isn't the whole thing about apt not needing to support httpS?", can you clarify what you're asking?
<rigel_> they used to recommend against using https in posts like this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/146108/how-to-use-https-with-apt-get
<tomreyn> rigel_: maybe your neighbour doesn't actually want to share their connection with you? or if they do, maybe you could convince them to improve this rather unusual configuration?
<rigel_> we're paying them. and for a non power user perspective all seems to work (since most of the background stuff is over ssl these days)
<rigel_> and ubuntu main repo servers don't seem to work over https. gonna go look for some others
<rigel_> tomreyn: and there's this whole site, btw https://whydoesaptnotusehttps.com/
<tomreyn> rigel_: https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts#ubuntu_archivemirrors_https
<rigel_> tomreyn: thanks! :-)
<tomreyn> rigel_: both the askubuntu.com post you point to and this website explain why apt does not need to use https to be able to authenticate packages. but i don't see them recommending *against* using https, do i miss something?
<rigel_> i suppose i was reading too much into it. but them not supporting https also leads one to that conclusion.
<tomreyn> my understanding is that the only two reasons we don't have https everywhere on archive and iso image mirrors, yet, is (a) undisclosed pre TLS 1.3 test results from a while ago on the performance overhead, (b) the need to redesign the system and mirroring arhcitecture to introduce the change.
<rigel_> and obviously the problem just fixed itself right now, while still using http. i have no idea what caused this or how to fix this, but thanks for riding along with me!
<tomreyn> you could use a VPN if this keeps behaving erratically and interferes with your internet access.
<leonardus> When I type "ff" it appears lower than the rest of the characters
<leonardus> Example: https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/bvjq0tAR/image.png
<OerHeks> no, an F should be lower than E and A
<OerHeks> by design
<OerHeks> check out all your fonts
<coconut> Anyone knows whether the notification center of xfce can get configured to be clickable with url?
<pragmaticenigma> coconut: what are you trying to do?
<coconut> pragmaticenigma: i am trying to make the notifications of firefox to get loaded from notification area
<pragmaticenigma> like toaster notifications?
<coconut> sorry, i don't know what you mean
<pragmaticenigma> there are a million "notifications" methods... I'm trying to figure out what you are specifically referring to
<pragmaticenigma> coconut: Execute this in terminal, does this create a similar notification to what you want? 'notify-send "hello world"'
<pragmaticenigma> coconut: If firefox is the source of the notification, the answer is there is not a way to customize those... if you just want to create your own notifications, you can use notify-send to do it. See "man notify-send" for more information
<coconut> pragmaticenigma: sorry, took me some time to create a screenshot and crop it. This is what i mean to try getting clickable to firefox-> https://imgur.com/a/Jfa7Zg7
<Aa155> Hey there fellas! Got a short question regarding Netplan and routes.
<Aa155> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/M4tZGvxF9Y/
<Aa155> Sorry for the paste link, it's easier than writing it all down in a very long message.
<Aa155> So basically, how the hecc do I get rid of the default 0 route?
<tomreyn> Aa155: which ubuntu version is this?
<tomreyn> 18.04.0, .1, .2?
<tomreyn> use "ip route" rather than "route"
<shinoda> Hello tomreyn if you remember me, I am the one that was having huge Xorg ram consumption issue. Seems I was wrong in my initial assesment. The RAM consumption did increase even without suspend but usually in slow increments. There is already a bug on launchpad in from 2014 where this occured in KDE + Xorg + Nvidia. Which apparently I qualify for. T
<shinoda> he only fix that has worked for me is switching to Intel GPU instead of Nvidia from the Nvidia profiles. I also saw the output from xrestop and nothing was suspicious. Max memory was used by Kwin that was about 45M.
<shinoda> So the fix for me is using Intel instead of Nvidia.
<k_sze> If I did `adduser --system foo`, what's the correct way to turn foo into a full-fledged regular user?
<k_sze> (I don't need a password though)
<k_sze> I just need it to be able to login (via `sudo su`), with a shell.
<xamithan> so change it's shell from /bin/false
<k_sze> xamithan: you mean from /usr/sbin/nologin
<xamithan> Sure
<k_sze> In /etc/passwd, that's all I need, right?
<xamithan> To make it a real user you'd need to change its uid and home dir though
<xamithan> if all you need is a shell a usermod -s /bin/bash or whatever should work
<tomreyn> shinoda: hi. using the intel gpu instead of the nvidia one may be a workaround, but i'd hardly call it a "fix". i'm not convinced that a 2014 bug report (unless it has constantly grown since) has anything to do with this issue you had on a newer ubuntu release.
<tomreyn> shinoda: which bug did you look at?
<shinoda> Sure. tomreyn I meant it as a workaround and not a fix. Here you go : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-331-updates/+bug/1402551
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1402551 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "High memory usage of Xorg and kwin after Xorg security updates [nvidia]" [Undecided,In progress]
<tomreyn> shinoda: so... this is about ubuntu 12.04 (though it is also tagged "trusty", so 14.04, both have reached end-of-life since)
<tomreyn> i expect that nvidia drivers will have changed somewhat since then, and surely ubuntu and the linux kernel have.
<tomreyn> shinoda: which ubuntu version are you running there?
<shinoda> Yes tomreyn I am aware. But I saw this issue is not unique to Ubuntu. I saw the same issue raised by several others on forums for centos, arch and all of them had KDE as their desktop environment. I am using 18.04.
<tomreyn> shinoda: did you any recent reports on this, though, and where?
<shinoda> tomreyn I will have to check my history. BRB.
<shinoda> tomreyn this one is latest : https://forum.manjaro.org/t/xorg-progressively-uses-more-video-memory-the-longer-i-keep-my-computer-on/80234/21 others are 2 < years old.
<tomreyn> shinoda: hmm, while most people seem to be referring to Xorg RAM allocation there, others seem to mix up RAM and VRAM there. i'm not even sure which of the two the nvidia-smi utility displays, do you know?
<tomreyn> i suspect it shows VRAM.
<shinoda> tomreyn I am not sure. But I am sure that I am talking consupmtion of RAM and not VRAM.
<OerHeks> do a memtest86 run
<OerHeks> and check your logs, the size of a log can tell something
<shinoda> ls
<shinoda> LOL
<tomreyn> shinoda: i think it'd be good if you filed a bug report about this, since you're affected and can reproduce. while using the nvidia grpahics card, run: ubuntu-bug xserver-org
<shinoda> tomreyn Ok sure.
<shinoda> tomreyn Should I wait till the memory reaches the peak or just do it once on fresh boot and once after ?
<tomreyn> shinoda: i'd say wait until it reaches an unexpectedly high value (maybe >200 MB while you have no applications running)
<shinoda> tomreyn I really don't think it will increase if its put to idle. I have to keep using it to increase the Xorg's consumption.
<tomreyn> shinoda: and if you close applications it will decrease to low values again?
<shinoda> tomreyn Nope. If it reaches a value it doesn't come down. It only goes up.
<tomreyn> so drive Xorg RSZ up to >200 MB, then close all graphical applications, then file the bug report.
<shinoda> tomreyn Noted. Thank you.
<tomreyn> what you're reporting is a supected memory leak which is specific to the proprietary nvidia driver and kde
<tomreyn> (so that's soemthing you could write when reporting the bug)
<Aa155> @tomreyn, sorry had to run due to the storm. It's 18.04.2. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FN3Rg8ZgQD/
<shinoda> tomreyn Sorry I missed what you said. I am on Nvidia now.
<ryahi_skaprinav>  My 32GB pendrive is only showing 64MB of space. Output of lsblk - http://dpaste.com/0048STB
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> what you're reporting is a supected memory leak which is specific to the proprietary nvidia driver and kde (so that's something you could write when reporting the bug)
<tomreyn> shinoda: ^
<tomreyn> Aa155: hmm so those two default routes are both automatically created by netplan? can you post your full netplan configuration?
<OerHeks> ryahi_skaprinav, format it again, else return to vendor
<tomreyn> ryahi_skaprinav: lsblk is primarily useful to inspect partitions. don't use it to inspect properties of physical storages, use fdisk -l or parted -ls for this
<ryahi_skaprinav> OerHeks: the space is already unallocated.
<tomreyn> also hdparm, nvme (if it's an nvme storage)
<ryahi_skaprinav> tomreyn: output of fdisk -l : http://dpaste.com/1D32F4A
<Aa155> @tomreyn, mind if I pm it to you? It takes insane amount of time for me to copy paste by hand (thanks Hyper-V for not having clipboard share) and I cannot SSH either unless I disable the internal/local network.
<ryahi_skaprinav> tomreyn: no, it's a pendrive
<tomreyn> ryahi_skaprinav: sudo hdparm -I /dev/sdb | nc termbin.com 9999
<ryahi_skaprinav> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/bryb
<tomreyn> !pastebin | Aa155: you can use a pastebin service, too (but if you consider this sensitive info, it's ok to PM)
<ubottu> Aa155: you can use a pastebin service, too (but if you consider this sensitive info, it's ok to PM): For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> ryahi_skaprinav: i guess you can tell by yourself this looks broken
<tomreyn> ryahi_skaprinav: do you have another computer which you can attach it to?
<Aa155> yea I know pastebin, but I cannot pastebin from the VM.. there is no internet on it, there is no SSH to go to it, I can only literally copy paste it by hand
<ryahi_skaprinav> tomreyn: yes can see the broken parts and i have tried to connect to various pc
<Aa155> But sure... sure... your help is much appreciated, I guess I'll just like transcend to some kind of next mental plane once I finish copying out 30 lines :D
<shinoda> tomreyn sure.
<tomreyn> Aa155: you can just remove the wrong default gateway and then you have an internet connection, don't you?
<Aa155> like with route del?
<Aa155> but how do I add that to Netplan's config? I did see similar in Hetzner's config with "ifup", they use like "post if-up" and add routes... I guess that could work. But how do I into that with Netplan? Oo
<ryahi_skaprinav> tomreyn: thanks for the help
<OerHeks> maybe these examples shine a light.. https://netplan.io/examples
<tomreyn> Aa155: i'm not discussing how to permanently fix this right now, just to temporarily enable you to post something to the internet for now, so you can share our netplan configuration. once i've seen this we can then discuss how to permanently fix it.
<tomreyn> Aa155: https://askubuntu.com/questions/547018/how-do-i-delete-an-entry-in-ip-route-list
<tomreyn> ryahi_skaprinav: so it was also not working reliably on other computers?
<Aa155> sure, imma copy it out. :D @OerHeks trust me I read 'em all... read em and weep
<ryahi_skaprinav> tomreyn: no it's not working at all. I can't even create a partition table on it.
<tomreyn> ryahi_skaprinav: then it's indeed "return to sender"
<ryahi_skaprinav> tomreyn: yup agreed
<Aa155> @tomreyn, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/p2P65FBw3B/
<tomreyn> Aa155: is there a reason to have a semicolon followed by a colon on the "routes" line?
<OerHeks> dhcp4: yes
<jmnoz> Hi can anyone help me upgrade my postgresql, I installed version 11 and now I can't access my database
<OerHeks> not true
<coconut> Anyone knows how to make these topics in notification area clickable so that these load in firefox(where most come from in the first place)? https://imgur.com/a/Jfa7Zg7
<Aa155> @oerhe
<Aa155> @OerHeks, you can use true, false, no, yes, they are all accepted... don't ask me why is it like that
<Aa155> @tomreyn, that was just a copy-paste mistake, I am sorry, had to write it with hand
<Aa155> it's not present in the active config, 'netconfig apply' runs without fault
<OerHeks> netplan is all about correct annotation> ameservers:        addresses: [ 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4]
<Aa155> if I remove the gateway4 directive from the static interface (so local only), I can ping internet again, but, I cannot reach the host/gateway once again. So I am kinda in the same position, just now I have internet, and no local share. :D
<Aa155> @OerHeks, yea tbh the local interface don't even need the nameservers directives, but you can also specify them this or that way. it seems to have two kind of ways to do anything...
<Aa155> maybe I should just move to ifup? thought I'd "progress" since I guess Ubuntu would like keep using netplan in future releases too
<tomreyn> Aa155: indentation matters, too, i think.
<blackflow> Aa155: netplan is just yaml abstraction for a backend. you can always use the backend (networkd or NM) directly.
<tomreyn> Aa155: and yes, i agree you'll most likely want to remove the gateway4 line
<blackflow> (as in, netplan per se doesn't do anything but configure something else)
<Aa155> @tomreyn, yea I know, I had plenty of errors due to one missing space or whatnot, but luckily both "apply" and "try" will tell you what you messed up. I mean if I remove the gateway, then I have no local network again -> I can't reach my share again.
<tomreyn> the generated systemd-networkd configuration should be somewhere in /run/
<Aa155> found some guide online (had around 50+ google searches by now?) that mentioned the /run/ thing
<Aa155> but that looked clean/neat
<tomreyn> but your network share is on the 192.168.0.0-255 network?
<Aa155> the network share is the virt server itself, it's present on 192.168.0.1, and I just want to reach a share really
<Aa155> I tried using Vmware locally as a test, with shared folders, but even just a traffic of like 10M/s peaked my 4.5ghz CPU to like 80% on all cores
<Aa155> ie.: cifs/samba would be much more suitable... well, if I could somehow configure two network interfaces up, lol
<Aa155> I mean it's okay, ifup will do the job too, just wanted to like... you know, learn a bit. who knows, maybe netplan is the future, then it can't hurt to know more about it.
<tomreyn> but does your virtualization make services running on the host system available to the guests network?
<tomreyn> well i guess you already confirmed it does
<Aa155> yea yea, it works beautiful normally
<Aa155> but the problem is, I want to run the company VPN (which re-routes internet) on the main interface
<Aa155> so then, I cannot ping / reach the host from there
<Aa155> so I need a second card
<Aa155> its'... "fun"... (:
<Aa155> thanks for the help by the way, much appreciated
<Aa155> guess this time I'll go to sleep with Mr. Poettering's grinning face. ;_;
<odt> anyone know how to disable ubuntu dpms stuff while virtio is in use?
<tomreyn> Aa155: so IMO you should not have any of these static routes. if reaching the network share at 192.168.0.1 does really not work without any static reoutes (and both interfaces up), try adding this (\n designates a newline) for eth0: - to: 192.168.0.1/32\nvia:192.168.0.1\non-link: true
<tomreyn> i.e. try without any static routes, without any static gateway4, first of all.
<Aa155> then there is internet but no local network/route
<Aa155> ie.: can't access server+share
<Aa155> the devil's trap
<tomreyn> even after you add this hacky static route?
<Aa155> @tomreyn, yea... now trying ifup lol
<Aa155> oh man, why this hefff to be so hard. :D
<e-i-k-e> can someone let me know why my systemd (user) unit is not executed until i login via tty?
<e-i-k-e> https://zerobin.net/?0cc4ee4dcabdafe0#cgfvuwAG34hVMAqjxnmrWOXN6aBGpFWQTyv/FWTBwcI=
<tomreyn> because that's how systemd user units work (only start after login), unless you have lingering enabled (sudo loginctl enable-linger $USER)
<alienz> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Valve-Dropping-Official-Ubuntu
<e-i-k-e> tomreyn: okay, thank you for clarifying this
<OerHeks> valve should provide a 64 bit steam client, grinn
<alienz> https://pics.me.me/is-%E5%90%88-when-you-use-arch-linux-and-you-havent-2560218.png
<OerHeks> not going to click that, looks like #offtopic
<alienz> it is, but funny )
<coconut> alienz: you might not know, but this is not a channel where you can just paste url's you like.
<alienz> where i can? )
<mindofmateo> How can I tell what is preventing me from SSHing into a remote server?
<coconut> #ubuntu-offtopic is an example
<alienz> ok, thanks and sorry )
<OerHeks> ssh -vvv tells a lot about route
<hggdh> mindofmateo: and look for the error messages when you try. We need to know what they say
<slicktux> Hello all, I am trying to pair to my Beats Bluetooth Headphones; Problem is there are dozens of bluetooth devices in my circumference and I am not able to destinguish my device by name when scanning; I only see MAC addresses and I do not know the MAC for my deice. :/
<slicktux> Is there any list or package that can be installed to help my computer identify device by name?
<mindofmateo>  termbin.com/koxy This is what it outputs when I use `ssh -vvv` after that it just hangs.
<tds> mindofmateo: are you able to access any other services on the same server (eg even just ping it)? can you ssh in ok from other networks?
<mindofmateo> Oh, I thought I could, but pinging the server times out.
<hggdh> mindofmateo: ping uses ICMP by default; most firewall implementations block ICMP traffic. But it seems your access to the target at port 22 is also being blocked, either locally or remote
<mindofmateo> thank you
<qwebirc48745_> Hi
<qwebirc48745_> I started
<Gallomimia> wow. what's wrong with the bluetooth settings panel?
<Gallomimia> ...... has its author actually used bluetooth?
<OerHeks> .... have you?
<Gallomimia> no because i can't seem to turn bluetooth on
<Gallomimia> the only effect the control has is to turn on airplane mode
<TJ-> Gallomimia: sounds like a firmware rfkill control issue
<Gallomimia> i'm sorry a what?
<Gallomimia> also it's just a dongle i plugged in
<jeremy31> Gallomimia: Post URL from terminal after> lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999
<jeremy31> Probably Cambridge Radio bluetooth
<Gallomimia> it's edirol
<Gallomimia> https://termbin.com/pnvd3
<jeremy31> Gallomimia: rfkill list | nc termbin.com 9999
<Gallomimia> 1: hci0: Bluetooth
<Gallomimia> hard and soft blocked no
<Gallomimia> sorry i got a game running not easy to chat here
<OerHeks> set priorities
<OerHeks> grinn
<jeremy31> Gallomimia:  Try> echo -e 'power on\nquit' | bluetoothctl
<Gallomimia> uh. i did?
<Gallomimia> No default controller available
<Gallomimia> wonder if it needs a driver
<jeremy31> Gallomimia: I have one plugged in now with the same ID in lsusb
<TJ-> missing firmware?
<jeremy31> They have worked fine since Ubuntu 14.04, except for losing them
<Gallomimia> yes! same problem
<Gallomimia> bloody meth heads.....
<jeremy31> There is firmware for it but I only needed the firmware for HSP/HFP in 16.04
<TJ-> Gallomimia: what is the actual problem? you said you cannot turn it on but it turns off, which implies it was already 'on'
<Gallomimia> it never shows me any option besides "hey turn it on so you can use it"
<Gallomimia> if i click that control in the top right, the big green switch, it just turns on airplane mode
<Gallomimia> which sucks cause this is a desktop. it'll never be on an airplane
<TJ-> Gallomimia: which Ubuntu release, and which desktop environment are you using?
<Gallomimia> vanilla 19.04
<Gallomimia> it's gnome right?
<TJ-> Gallomimia: Yes
<TJ-> Gallomimia: it might be useful to installe "blueman" it gives more visibility into things, from GUI
<jeremy31> Gallomimia: > dmesg | grep BCM | nc termbin.com 9999
<Gallomimia> sweet it'll play blueman group?
<jeremy31> blueman is a nice bluetooth manager
<Gallomimia> blueman seems to give the same result. hey it's not going to work till you turn it on!
<Gallomimia> so uh... turn it on?
<TJ-> Gallomimia: so lets see the full kernel log, "nc termbin.com 9999 < <( dmesg )"
<Gallomimia> right after plugging it in/
<Gallomimia> https://termbin.com/cp0n
<Gallomimia> wish i could read what it says.....
<Gallomimia> that's a lot of discord errors....
<Gallomimia> eighty three thousand callback suppressed
<Gallomimia> suddenly i want to fix that instead of bluetooth
<TJ-> urghh! what the heck is it doing trying to ptrace?
<Gallomimia> that sure is a nasty snapper
<jeremy31> Gallomimia: remove the discord snap
<TJ-> urgh, just... urgh
<Gallomimia> i'm really skeptical about the benefit of these "snaps" these days
<Gallomimia> why does it populate my mount -l so badly
<Gallomimia> it's totally new to me. i haven't used ubuntu since 16.04
<TJ-> Gallomimia: 'these days' ? From the start it's been an awful kludge in practice, no matter how fine it sounds in principle
<tomreyn> https://snapcraft.io/discord vs https://snapcraft.io/discord-bartixxx
<Gallomimia> yeah maybe you can point me to those principles? i'd like to read about it
<Gallomimia> sounds like disk images and systemd had a baby with horns
<TJ-> Gallomimia: the principle is security confinement and using its own libraries rather than system libraries
<Gallomimia> what is this tomreyn?
<Gallomimia> a better maintained snap?
<TJ-> Gallomimia: but then it had/has to grow a mediated "API* to allow access to system resources, or run unconfined
<Gallomimia> oh yeah.
<tomreyn> Gallomimia: those are the pages of the snaps which present themselves as being "Discord"
<Gallomimia> like putting up a firewall to protect a nuclear plant, then giving a contractor a hardline to both sides of the firewall?
<Gallomimia> and then letting the slammer worm attack safety management systems
<TJ-> Gallomimia: and avoiding all the health and safety steps the distro package mantainers enforce
<Gallomimia> if only something bad like that had happened to let us all know why to not do that....
<Gallomimia> okay well. before going any further, i'm going to reboot.
<Gallomimia> blueman assistant : no adapter's found
<Gallomimia> but at least it's showing up in my menu bar
<Gallomimia> whoops. it's not edimax. it's kinovo
<TJ-> It's Broadcom
<TJ-> Gallomimia: from your lsusb "0a5c:21e8 Broadcom Corp. BCM20702A0 Bluetooth 4.0"
<Gallomimia> oh noooooooooo
<jeremy31> Gallomimia: > dmesg | grep BCM | nc termbin.com 9999
<Gallomimia>   246.473248] Bluetooth: hci0: BCM: Reset failed (-110)
<TJ-> Gallomimia: is it plugged into a USB3 or USB2 port?
<Gallomimia> 3
<Gallomimia> on the front. shall i move?
<TJ-> Gallomimia: try a 2
<TJ-> (no-blue tab)
<Gallomimia> if it's got a broadcomm chip in it, it's going back. just on principle
<TJ-> :)
<Gallomimia> something's working
<Gallomimia> blueman is lighting up with options
<TJ-> there we go
<jeremy31> No you have to return it
<Gallomimia> i think so too
<TJ-> Gallomimia: so there's some problem with the systems' USB3<>2 handover
<Gallomimia> amazon return policy will sort out that corporate crap
<Gallomimia> TJ-, also the AMD iommu on my mobo is a pile of horse manure
<Gallomimia> such problems getting a keyboard to work thru the bios boot, into grub, and then thru to actual kernel boot
<jeremy31> Gallomimia: The only other chipset used in USB bluetooth dongles is CSR and only a few seem to work in Linux, they all use the same USB ID and that makes them a pain
<TJ-> So far I've been lucky and not been able to cause a USB3/2 issue, and that's very unusual for me - I'm usually THE bug magnet
<Gallomimia> this motherboard is the bane of my existence
<TJ-> There's Intel BT too
<Gallomimia> can't we all just get along and open our sourcecode?
<Gallomimia> i'm soooo tired of corporate entities and IP lawyers screwing up the world of computer science
<TJ-> Gallomimia: well this issue has been due to the USB host controllers sharing ports; there may be clues in the kernel log to correct it
<jeremy31> TJ, Intel, Atheros, and Realtek have bluetooth, but they are usually found onboard a wifi chipset
<Gallomimia> my laptop has a broadcomm chip too. it works with wifi but not bluetooth.
<Gallomimia> dual purpose device
<Gallomimia> of course right now nothing works cause it won't even finish the boot sequence
<Gallomimia> i suspect a borked fan. 9y old laptop now tho
<jeremy31> Gallomimia: If it has a bluetooth device, it is likely missing bluetooth firmware in the laptop install
<qwebirc85677> I need help with openvpn and network routing. Is this the right place?
<Gallomimia> qwebirc85677, are you using ubuntu?
<qwebirc85677> yes.
<Gallomimia> then yes. tho that topic is pretty specialized
<qwebirc85677> I'm trying to host openvpn server and mysql on the same server. client can connect, but connection to mysql times out
<qwebirc85677> I can see with tcpdump that the traffic makes it to the server, but can't tell what happens next
<Gallomimia> client is another machine?
<qwebirc85677> yes
<qwebirc85677> ufw allows all traffic on tun0, no blocks in logs
<Gallomimia> sounds like it fails to use the vpn connection. routing table priority
<qwebirc85677> you mean for return traffic?
<qwebirc85677> but it's on the same subnet, I would assume it would return over tun adapter?
<Gallomimia> well, for the mysql port
<TJ-> qwebirc85677: what interfaces/address(es) is mysql binding to?
<Gallomimia> like, perhaps the client binds to the wrong network interface for mysl
<qwebirc85677> it binds to all
<Gallomimia> that's an issue
<qwebirc85677> not if ufw blocks public access
<Gallomimia> then it defaults to the public interface and gets no connections at all
<qwebirc85677> docs say it binds to all interfaces
<Gallomimia> fix so it binds to your tunnel only
<TJ-> qwebirc85677: how do you try to connect to mysql using the client? using an IP address?
<qwebirc85677> yes
<TJ-> qwebirc85677: what interface does the IP address belong to?
<qwebirc85677> tun0
<TJ-> qwebirc85677: does mysql service starte *before* openvpn tunnel? if so, mysql may not be bound to tun0
<qwebirc85677> Irestarted in various orders
<TJ-> qwebirc85677: in theory a bind to ::0 should work with all newly appearing interfaces, but if mysql binds to interfaces that could be an issue
<TJ-> qwebirc85677: can the client connect via SSH through the tunnel?
<TJ-> qwebirc85677: if not, it'd point to a general tunneling issue
<qwebirc85677> will test ssh
<qwebirc85677> ssh works over VPN IP
<qwebirc85677> so must be issue with mysql?
<qwebirc85677> startup log of mysql here, showing listening on all: https://pastebin.com/sUh0DWDe
<Gallomimia> bind it to the vpn
<qwebirc85677> k
<qwebirc85677> I bound it to vpn IP. log shows it is bound correctly, but still times out from client
<qwebirc85677> localhost mysql client does not time out
<qwebirc85677> my next thought is to crank up mysql log verbosity
<Sefid_par> Hello. I have granted +s permission to a root:root file. but when I run it as normal user, it asks for sudo password.
<Sefid_par> the file permission is as '-rwsr-xr-x 1 sefid users'
<Sefid_par> I need to run the command by normal user to be ran as root user
<TJ-> qwebirc85677: is mysql configured to allow connections from other than user@localhost ?
<qwebirc85677> yes. this user was working over public IP before I blocked in ufw
<blackflow> Sefid_par: then the file must be owned by root, and don't use sudo
<TJ-> qwebirc85677: does the connection get refused, or just time out?
<qwebirc85677> times out
<qwebirc85677> so mysql log didn't help
<TJ-> qwebirc85677: I suspect there's some forwarding going on for the arriving packets
<qwebirc85677> yes there is, but why would ssh work and not mysql
<qwebirc85677> I have tried it with and without the masqueraded nat forwarding
<TJ-> qwebirc85677: without seeing all the applied rules hard to guess
<TJ-> qwebirc85677: if you can pastebin "iptables-save" we might spot something
<qwebirc85677> ... oh geez. I think I found it
<qwebirc85677> my ufw rule to block mysql seems to block on all interfaces **facepalm**
<qwebirc85677> it's working now. thanks for help!
<TJ-> lol yay!
<TJ-> helps to look at the detail :)
<rebab> How do I fix "Error: attempt to read or write outside hd0" error? I can't boot my pc.
<TJ-> rebab: if power went off it suggests disk corruption
<Gallomimia> does that mean he needs to run fsck?
<TJ-> rebab: if power went off it suggests disk corruption
<TJ-> ooops
<TJ-> rebab: you're curerntly booted to the Xubuntu live ISO, yes?
<rebab> Yes with a USB stick.
<TJ-> rebab: OK, let's collect some info, run these commands; they'll paste info to a pastebin and you can give us the URL
<TJ-> rebab: start with "sudo apt install pastebinit"
<TJ-> rebab: then "pastebinit <( lsblk; sudo blkid /dev/sd* )"
<rebab> TJ-: Funny fact: Pastebin blocked in my country.  Ubuntu Paste: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VH5BDWjNRH/
<TJ-> rebab: so /dev/sda1 is the installed system. Let's create a 'chroot' so we can work inside it. start with "sudo -i"
<TJ-> rebab: then "mkdir /target; mount /dev/sda1 /target"
<TJ-> rebab: if no errors reported, let's drop the automount "udisksctl unmount -b /dev/sda1"
<TJ-> rebab: if still no errors: "for n in proc sys dev etc/resolv.conf; do mount --rbind /$n /target/$n; done"
<Gallomimia> what kind of country blocks pastebin!?
<TJ-> several, in this case, Turkey
<TJ-> hhhm, looks like rebab disappeared
<CoffeeCattle> is there any way to have a folder that when I drag files on it will only place sysmlinks of those files
<cortexman> I have noticed that the emacs and emacs-nox packages in Ubuntu are all empty, except on the very latest release (disco)
<cortexman> https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/all/emacs/filelist
<rebab> TJ-: Sorry I've booted again.
<Gallomimia> is there a way to trigger alternative actions to dragging things into a folder?
<Gallomimia> i don't know...
<Gallomimia> an uncommon request for sure. but you'd think customizing linux would be a thing
<CoffeeCattle> I want like a files basket when I can throw a bunch of files I'm currently working on there to just focus on them
<Gallomimia> but still leave them in their proper spot
<Gallomimia> a neat idea
<CoffeeCattle> yeah, like playlists for files
<Gallomimia> kind of like smart folders
<CoffeeCattle> yeah
<rebab> TJ-: Still here?
<Gallomimia> he was. he noted that you disappeared tho
<Bashing-om> rebab: Did you follow "16:19 < TJ-> rebab: if still no errors: "for n in proc sys dev etc/resolv.conf; do mount --rbind /$n /target/$n; done" " ?
<rebab> Bashing-om: I've lost chat history. I don't have a IRC client right now.
<cortexman>  I have noticed that the emacs and emacs-nox packages in Ubuntu are all empty, except on the very latest release (disco) https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/all/emacs/filelist
<Gallomimia> CoffeeCattle, i suggest you post a feature request. seems like a somewhat fundamental feature to a highly customizable OS
<rebab> Bashing-om: Only remember "sudo -i" the first command.
<OerHeks> cortexman, try emacs24 ?
<Bashing-om> rebab: The point is if you are presently in that change root environment as directed by TJ- .
<Gallomimia> only those 4 rbind's? i thought there was 5
<OerHeks> or look for a ppa, emacs25 and 26 https://launchpad.net/~kelleyk/+archive/ubuntu/emacs
<rebab> Yes, what is the next command? Sorry, as a newbie it's hard to understand this process.
<cortexman> OerHeks: that is not the paradigm for installing emacs on ubuntu.
<cortexman> I have noticed that the emacs and emacs-nox packages in Ubuntu are all empty, except on the very latest release (disco) https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/all/emacs/filelist
<OerHeks> no clue about that, but there is: sudo snap install emacs --classic https://snapcraft.io/emacs
<Bashing-om> rebab: What shows ' mount ' - in a pastebin site  . So we know where you are in the file system.
<cortexman> The metapackage seems to have no consequence on the status of emacs on my system
<cortexman> ie install / remove doesn't influence emacs-25
<cortexman> *emacs-26
<rebab> Bashing-om: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NjhT6dPD93/
<Bashing-om> rebab: We best wait for TJ- ; as I do not understand how sdb1 is mounted (uhelper=udisks2).
<rebab> Bashing-om: Okay.
<ceed^> j/ #hexchat
<TJ-> I'm back; rebab, what step did you do last?
<rebab> "sudo -i"
<TJ-> rebab: then "mkdir /target; mount /dev/sda1 /target"
<rebab> TJ-: I have only 4 gb free space is it a problem?
<TJ-> rebab: free space on disk, or memory RAM ?
<rebab> TJ-: on disk 445/450 GB I guess.
<rebab> %99
<TJ-> rebab: we don't additional need disk space
<TJ-> rebab: we'd best check the partition is still where it was earlier if you've rebooted
<rebab> *99%
<TJ-> rebab: "apt install pastebinit" then "pastebinit <( lsblk )"
<rebab> TJ-: Okay.
<Gallomimia> 4 gigs is LOTS
<rebab> "mount: /target: /dev/sda1 already mounted on /cdrom."
<rebab> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NtJhnkvMj4/
<rebab> TJ-: Also: "mount: /target: /dev/sda1 already mounted on /cdrom."
<TJ-> rebab: good job we checked; the device names have changed and sda is now the USB installer!
<TJ-> rebab: just in case that has mounted, do "umount /target" - if it isn't mounted there it'll report and error that you can ignore
<TJ-> rebab: then: "udisksctl unmount -b /dev/sdb1"
<TJ-> rebab: then "mount /dev/sdb1 /target"
<TJ-> rebab: then "for n in proc sys dev etc/resolv.conf; do mount --rbind /$n /target/$n; done"
<rebab> TJ-: "Error unmounting /dev/sdb1: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.UDisks2.Error.DeviceBusy: Error unmounting /dev/sdb1: target is busy"
<TJ-> rebab: have you got a file explorer window open showing the contents, or some terminal shell with its current directory inside "/media/xubuntu/05120e19-b4fb-482f-846e-cc55eb9c" ?
<rebab> TJ-: Yes.
<TJ-> rebab: you need to close the explorer window that is showing the contents, or navigate to a parent directory outside that mount
<rebab> TJ-: Okay, no errors.
<TJ-> rebab: right,do the  2 commands after that I gave you
<rebab> TJ-: I did.
<TJ-> rebab: so now you should be ready to enter the chroot. Just in case, lets' see some info to confirm that: "pastebinit <( lsblk; mount )"
<rebab> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8Q3DhK33n2/
<TJ-> rebab: looks good :) now enter the broken system with "chroot /target"  -- you're now the root user in the broken install
<rebab> TJ-: "chroot: failed to run command ‘/bin/bash’: Input/output error"
<TJ-> rebab: ouch!
<TJ-> rebab: "pastebinit <( dmesg | tail -n 100 )"
<rebab> TJ-: By the way same problem here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/311925/how-can-i-fix-error-hd0-out-of-disk
<rebab> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gdhwxQjFky/
<TJ-> rebab: OW! Bad news most likely, disk has failed
<TJ-> rebab: "for n in etc/resolv.conf dev sys proc; do umount /target/$n; done"
<TJ-> rebab: "umount /target"
<rebab> TJ-: umount: /target/dev: target is busy.
<rebab> TJ-: all busy.
<TJ-> rebab: hmmm, the chroot failed so you must be outside the chroot itself
<TJ-> rebab: try "umount -R /target/"
<rebab> TJ-: umount: /target/proc: target is busy.
<TJ-> rebab: try "exit" ... are you still at a root # prompt after that, or does the prompt become $  ?
<rebab> TJ-: It's root #
<TJ-> oh, so the chroot worked but then the command failed somehow!
<TJ-> re-run the command now :)
<rebab> TJ-: on Root? And which command?
<TJ-> rebab: "umount -R /target"
<rebab> TJ-: $ or #?
<TJ-> rebab: you've lost me now :D
<TJ-> rebab: I assumed from what you said, the current prompt is a #
<rebab> Yes It's #.
<rebab> TJ-: umount: /target/proc: target is busy.
<TJ-> rebab: goood, so you're still the root user, but should be root in the live environment not the broken system
<TJ-> rebab: oh well, not a lot we can do about it, the system is broken
<TJ-> rebab: "sd 0:0:0:0: [sdb] tag#0 Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed"
<TJ-> rebab: ^^^ that means the disk has been damaged and cannot recover
<rebab> TJ-: What can we do about it?
<TJ-> rebab: get a new disk
<rebab> TJ-: You mean reinstall xubuntu?
<TJ-> rebab: on a new disk, yes. That disk is damaged and cannot recover
<TJ-> rebab: something bad happened when the system lost power
<rebab> TJ-: What about my personal files?
<TJ-> rebab: they might be recoverable but it is hard to know; if the disk keeps on reporting read errors like the log shows
<rebab> I'll reboot. Can't see anything on Terminal right now.
<TJ-> rebab: the best thing to do is turn the power off and remove the disk drive so it isn't spinning. Get another disk at least as big as that one, then it *may* be possible using "ddrescue" to copy some parts of the damaged disk to the new disk, and possibly salvage data, but there is no guaranee
<Gallomimia> two things: if it wasn't backed up, i guess it wasn't that important to you. second...
<Gallomimia> if you put the drive in the freezer, inside a zip up bag, you might be able to get a minute or two of life out of it to recover the files. maybe not. that's only if its the bearings
<TJ-> user has gone
<Gallomimia> oh darn
<TJ-> won't be bearings - this happened after a power failure - I'm betting it is an old drive and there's been heads-meet-platter damage
<TJ-> if it were just logical data errors the drive sense would be fine
<TJ-> may be luck and it's localised; in which case ddresuce will recover a lot
<rebab> TJ-: It's me again.
<TJ-> rebab: got the new disk already? :O
<rebab> TJ-: Good news. I can save my personal files.
<rebab> TJ-: Bad news. I have to install every program again.
<TJ-> rebab: that is good news, so the damage must be localised
<TJ-> rebab: I doubt that drive is safe to use beyond salvaging data; those errors are nasty ones and the drive cannot recover the damaged sectors
<TJ-> rebab: And of course, ALWAYS have backups of your data files
<TJ-> rebab: also be aware that although you're able to copy files off the disk there is no guarantee that the file contents are not corrupted, so be vigilant
#ubuntu 2019-06-23
<Casper26> c
<Casper26> ec
<Gallomimia> what's the difference between connecting a BT device as a headset versus a handsfree?
<Gallomimia> what. i removed the discord snap and installed the discord-bartixxx snap. now i have two discords.
<Gallomimia> they both open separately
<Gallomimia> how do i know which is which
<Gallomimia> or just remove it twice/
<Gallomimia> in light of how goofy snaps are... i think we need to allow swearing in this channel :(
<miu5> hi, all of a sudden i am getting error in firefox while activating flash on sites:  "this plugin is vulnerable and should be updated" Packages on Ubuntu 18.04 are all up to date. When i check the plugin, the version of shockwave player is 32.0.0.192 and the newer version is 32.0.0.207.  Can anyone help explain this sudden red error outdated version since April 30 ?
<Gallomimia> seems to me that 192 is lower than 207 and you should update
<Gallomimia> it's not a package in ubuntu. it's a plugin inside firefox
<shpx> hey, was dos2unix removed in 19.04?
<dax> shpx: no, it's still in the universe repository, same as usual
<shpx> but I thought it used to be preinstalled
<shpx> that's what I meant
<dax> nope
<shpx> it was never preinstalled?
<shpx> huh
<shpx> thanks
<miu5> Gallomimia, how would i update it inside firefox? ive never had to update shockwave player inside firefox.
<Gallomimia> i'm not sure. i avoid flash like the plague. cause it is.
<Gallomimia> but, in the top right of your ffx window, there's 3 lines. pick Addons from that menu
<miu5> Gallomimia, are you saying i dont need it though?
<hggdh> miu5: no, we are saying that flash is a known source of problems. It is continuously abused for malware
<usney> what's a good laptop that supports kernel virtualization?
<miu5> yes i am well aware about that hggdh but what im asking is, DO i need shockwave player, or not? is everything run with html5 nowadays can i remove shockwave player?
<hggdh> some sites still use flash. You can remove it, but YMMV. I do not use it, and accept that sometimes I will not be able to have the full "experience"
<miu5> would this have something to do with the current message? https://helpx.adobe.com/shockwave/shockwave-end-of-life-faq.html
<miu5> or current version error i am getting
<BenderRodriguez> miu5
<miu5> ?
<deltab> miu5: as I understand it that's a different technology with a confusingly similar name
<miu5> deltab, On the other hand i have no idea why i have shockwave player in firefox on ubuntu.   Is there something else i can replace it with to use for flash sites?
<miu5> After doing sudo apt install adobe-flashplugin in ubuntu, i have confirmed that shockwave flashplayer appears in firefox.   So doing this on a test VM it shows the same old version, but no complaint about the version being outdated.  Which is weird why its doing it all of a sudden on my browser.
<deltab> miu5: does it actually say "shockwave player"? because I think that's a different thing
<miu5> sorry it says Shockwave Flash.  And thats the version thats showing outdated.
<miu5> ok this is the issue i am having exactly !   https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=192510#p997914
<miu5> local repo of ubuntu says i have latest, but firefox says i have outdated. all of a sudden today
<deltab> what version does it say is latest?
<Bashing-om> miu5: Up2date ? As I got FF updates this day.
<miu5> https://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/about/ latest is  32.0.0.207
<deltab> is that the version you have installed?
<miu5> Bashing-om, yes up to date.. unless i must change to different update server?
<miu5> no, on mine it says  32.0.0.192
<deltab> so it's not up to date
<miu5> and even on a test VM, i did from scratch
<miu5> it is.. according to the distro
<deltab> then the distro has an outdated version
<miu5> Yes, so basically.. this is the package being outdated on Ubuntu 18.04 ??  should i report this?
<deltab> it's not uncommon for a distro to lag behind the upstream version
<deltab> what version of adobe-flashplugin do you have installed?
<miu5> adobe-flashplugin:
<miu5>   Installed: 1:20190514.1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1
<Bashing-om> nickware: ^ that is the latest I show " Candidate: 1:20190514.1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 " .
<miu5> yes and so does it say here: https://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/otherversions/ if you check linux 64bit. and download and open with software center, it is that version as well!   However i get flash complaining on sites that version is outdated. which it is clearly. but linux distro is behind on the package updates.
<miu5> i wonder when 32.0.0.207 came out
<Gallomimia> lol. remember when version 1 came out, and we played with the flash author tools, and then version 4 came out and we were all "such bloatware..."
<deltab> miu5: looks like it was the 11th: https://helpx.adobe.com/security/products/flash-player/apsb19-30.html
<Gallomimia> who really cares? they patch it like every damn day and tell us... "okay... NOW it's secure"
<deltab> I would recommend turning it off completely, but you said "while activating flash on sites", so presumably you're still using it?
<miu5> deltab, ok which means its recent, but not on the repo. Do you contact adobe for this issue?  I can deactivate it for now. but i do need it for some sites at some point.
<deltab> adobe can't do anything about the repo
<deltab> unless the package is from their own repo
<tomreyn> it's from canonicals' partner repo
<tomreyn> that's the repository adobe points ubuntu users to as well
<miu5> so where exactly do you post this bug/issue ?
<tomreyn> hmm, not sure, let's see if we can find out
<Gallomimia> it's a repo?
<Gallomimia> i thought you download some file and insert it into the browser's plugins
<Gallomimia> well. shows what i know. i guess i've never actually used flash on linux
<miu5> nope.. only after you install package adobe-flashplugin, will shockwave flash appear in firefox.
<miu5> and yes its a repo.
<miu5> but very hard to find this package.
<ZeZu> vlc flickers webpage behind it through (randomly || every few seconds) : disco w. current updates
<ZeZu> i'm too lazy to report it anywhere and no one is going to care anyhow so : i told someone :)
<ZeZu> s/anywhere/anywhere else
<Gallomimia> i been having a few odd flickers too yes
<miu5> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=adobe-flashplugin
<miu5> Sorry, your search gave no results
<miu5> lol
<Gallomimia> 11 days ago is very odd to find packages not maintained for that long
<miu5> yeah exactly my point
<miu5> and why is it not found under https://packages.ubuntu.com/   ??
<Gallomimia> i think someone said it's not an official repo. it's a partner repo
<miu5> ok
<miu5> i have to go right now, but il be back later. deltab hope you be on later.
<ZeZu> isn't it flashplugin-* or pepperflash* now?
<ZeZu> guess it doesn't matter if he's gone anyhow,  i'd assume he'd have already tried that
<tomreyn> Gallomimia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Enabling_Canonical_Partner_Repositories
<ZeZu> Update: it's not only webpage that flash through vlc
<ZeZu> prob a known bug since vlc undoubtedly just uses xv or something
<tomreyn> there is package "pepperflashplugin-nonfree" (from the Ubuntu multiverse repository) for the "PPAPI" web browser plugin interface chrome / chromium provide, and there is package adobe-flashplugin (from the canonical-partner repository) for the "NPAPI" web browser plugin interface firefox provides.
<tomreyn> the caonoical-partner repository does currently provides flash player version 32.0.0.207 in the CODENAME-proposed pocket only.
 * ZeZu yawns
<ZeZu> I thought flash died years ago
<dax> it's been deprecated and getting removed bit by bit from the ecosystem for years. the final EOL is the end of 2020
<ZeZu> It's persist like herpes for another decade prob tho
<dax> dunno. i haven't had it installed for a decade and don't ever notice it being a problem
<ZeZu> I haven't noticed it for ages either,  even on windows i think chrome has it set to ask to even run it these days
<dax> yup. the last third-party stuff that needed flash at work migrated away from it when chrome did that
<dax> and starting next month, chrome's disabling it completely by default and requiring a settings change to run it, soooo
<ZeZu> good
<quixotic42> Howdy folks. Anyone else having trouble getting .NET3.5 + monodevelop working on 18.04?
<quixotic42> I've gone through a deep dark hole, feel like I may have broken everything now :|
<leftyfb> quixotic42: you'll have to contact support for that
<leftyfb> Microsoft support
<quixotic42> Haha. They're kind of the reason I went to linux in the first place :) Thanks.
<leftyfb> quixotic42: right, but Ubuntu does not develop or manage the packages for .net3.5
<quixotic42> I think I need to read like a primer on the apt / package system, or synaptic/software updater. It all goes smoothly until I need an old version of something
<quixotic42> No no, you're right about that. This is entirely a user problem when it comes to package management.
<ZeZu> o.O
<ZeZu> there are literally prob hundreds of primers on using apt
<tomreyn> !latest | we usually tell this those who ask for very new version, but it also provides context possibly useful in your situation, quixotic42
<ubottu> we usually tell this those who ask for very new version, but it also provides context possibly useful in your situation, quixotic42: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<ZeZu> I'm assuming you didn't have an issue installing monodevelop
<ZeZu> but you have issues with a certain .net 'assembly' ?
<tomreyn> quixotic42: actually this wasn't as useful as i was thinking, sorry.
<quixotic42> The newer versions of monodevelop don't support 3.5, so I'm attempting to backport to 3.12. But the repo doesn't really go back that far for 18.04
<ZeZu> are we talking actual .net runtime or mono ?
<quixotic42> Mono.
<ZeZu> well then it's not something to ask MS anyhow
<ZeZu> nothing to do with them other than they came up with the api
<quixotic42> So.... I edited sources.list.d to go back to a 3.12 snapshot, but I'm worried at a certain point I'm just copy-pasting crap off the internet.
<ZeZu> be like trying to call them about wine support
<quixotic42> Should I be using a different tool, or digging into how apt works better?
<ZeZu> I have no clue how you edited the sources list ,  so idk,  nor do i have a clue about monodevelop tbh
<ZeZu> Either something is in the repo,  or in a ppa and versioned so you can get what you want : or it's not
<ZeZu> and then you make sure to purge it all , and download a binary package or the source
<ZeZu> s/package/installer || flatpak || whatever else in binary form
<ZeZu> I'm more curious to why an updated monodevelop would backpedal ?
<ZeZu> and not handle 3.5?
<ZeZu> doesn't seem like anything to do w. monodevelop itself
<ZeZu> ( which is an IDE iirc ? )
<tomreyn> quixotic42: ^
<quixotic42> Meh. This has soaked up hours of my life. Installing an older working version of Mono absolutely isn't worth it :) Thanks/Sorry.
<ZeZu> lol don't be,  if you want to get into development cross platform I'd suggest something else
<ZeZu> Qt is my preference,  but c++ isn't to everyones liking
<ZeZu> either way,  you have to expect issues in things like this
<ZeZu> linux is certainly not without it's pitfalls
<ZeZu> much less trying to run .net , albeit through mono
<ZeZu> s/run/develop for [on linux]
<quixotic42> Yeah, I do a language similiar to Java in IntelliJ for work. Love it. There was something I saw broken in a C#/.NET thing, but it's annoying me less than the steps to a solution now.
<ZeZu> :P
<quixotic42> Oy. The newfound approachability of linux distros allows for people like me to stay ignorant.
<jessequinn> hi guys, i just installed a custom kernel with acso using the following script (https://gist.github.com/mdPlusPlus/031ec2dac2295c9aaf1fc0b0e808e21a). Everything went well, but when i boot nvidia drivers are not loading. I tried to reinstall, but dkms fails to install the 418.56 driver on kernel 5.1.14. How can i get this working? Is the problem the kernel version?
<lotuspsychje> jessequinn: we dont really support the use of own compiled kernels, use !mainline instead
<jessequinn> well i need the acso patch.
<lotuspsychje> jessequinn: if something isnt working on ubuntu, with an official kernel, consider filing a new !bug
<jessequinn> it isnt about it not working. the acso patch allows me to group my immo properly so that i can do a gpu passthrough.
<lotuspsychje> i understand jessequinn but once you edit kernels, we cant official support you anymore
<jessequinn> i see.
<jmnoz> It would be nice if Ubuntu supported (insert my favorite backup program here (restic)) in the GUI
<jmnoz> if only for the notifications
<lotuspsychje> jmnoz: there's a restic snap if you like
<jmnoz> I mean it would be cool if the default backup program could be replaced with restic so I would get notifications on my log in screen if backups are okay
<lotuspsychje> jmnoz: make a !bug wishlist if you like
<jmnoz> lotuspsychje: good idea thanks
<lotuspsychje> jmnoz: paste the bug # here after, so we can change it to a wish
<gde33> what would be the cause of my chrome browser not displaying colorful unicode symbols?
<leonardus> How do I check if Steam is installed through snap?
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: df -h
<leonardus> `df -h | grep steam` isn't showing anything
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: df -h
<jmnoz> lotuspsychje: should I file it on ubuntu unity?
<jmnoz> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/unity/+filebug ?
<jmnoz> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<lotuspsychje> jmnoz: when you file a bug, please use ubuntu-bug packagename from terminal
<lotuspsychje> jmnoz: this way it can add relevant info into your bug
<Bashing-om> leonardus: what shows ' snap list ' ?
<leonardus> not steam
<jmnoz> I used ubuntu-bug unity and I believe it sent a bug report but I didn't get to add anything afaict
<SoItBegins> I’m trying to install this package:
<SoItBegins> https://packages.ubuntu.com/disco/python3-venv
<SoItBegins> My Ubuntu box has no internet connection, so I’ll download the files and ship them in on a USB drive.
<SoItBegins> My question is, how do I find out what architecture I’m using so I can download the right version? When I do uname -m I get “x86_64”.
<Bashing-om> SoItBegins: x86_64 == 64 bit .
<lotuspsychje> jmnoz: do you want your backup program only on 16.04?
<SoItBegins> Bashing-om: Yep. So am I amd64, arm64, or one of the other ones listed (armhf, ppc64el, s390x)? About the only thing I’m sure of is that I’m not i386.
<jmnoz> jmnoz: 16.04? no I use 19.04, 18.04 and later
<Bashing-om> SoItBegins: 'demidecode' relates lots of info.
<lotuspsychje> jmnoz: thats not what i asked
<jmnoz> I want my backup program on as many versions as possible, sorry I don't understand
<lotuspsychje> jmnoz: if your wish is to add it on all versions, better ubuntu-bug linux-image then
<SoItBegins> Bashing-om: Well, I’m running an intel processor (Intel . And I learned more about what it can do than I ever thought I could know.
<SoItBegins> Bashing-om: *(Intel Core i5-3470)
<Bashing-om> SoItBegins: So your Architecture target is AMD64 - (AMD cause they hold the patent on 64 bit).
<SoItBegins> Bashing-om: Got it! Thank you.
<SoItBegins> I’m trying to install the python-3.7-venv package. But it depends on itself! What gives?!
<SoItBegins> EDIT: I was trying to install python-3-venv, which depends on python-3.7-venv. Reading comprehension!
<Bashing-om> !info python-3.7-venv disco | SoItBegins
<ubottu> SoItBegins: Package python-3.7-venv does not exist in disco
<lotuspsychje> SoItBegins: apt-cache search package, to find packages you want to install
<SoItBegins> lotuspsychje: Little problem: The ubuntu target machine has no internet connection. I need to get everything (incl. dependencies) ready and bring it across on a USB.
<SoItBegins> I’m really just trying to install pip, is all.
<SoItBegins> So that I can install some python modules.
<lotuspsychje> SoItBegins: add your install media to software&sources
<SoItBegins> lotuspsychje: What install media?
<lotuspsychje> SoItBegins: your usb/dvd you used to install ubuntu
<SoItBegins> I erased the USB drive that had the Ubuntu 19.04 image so I could use it to transfer files normally
<SoItBegins> (Yeah, I know.)
<SoItBegins> I have the ISO on my other computer, so I can always re-write it later if need be
<SoItBegins> Ironically, the whole point of all this python runaround is so that I can install the third-party ‘apt-offline’ tool and install packages freely thereafter
<CoolerX> hey how to enable screen reader in firefox/chrome?
<CoolerX> do i have to enable it for the entire os?
<HEX0> do ubuntu repos provide flatpak?
<_KaszpiR_> no
<_KaszpiR_> you need to install it on your own
<ducasse> !info flatpak
<ubottu> flatpak (source: flatpak): Application deployment framework for desktop apps. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.8-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 762 kB, installed size 3697 kB
<ducasse> HEX0: ^^
<HEX0> I'm not on ubuntu, but I figured it let you know considering your multilib future, that you can install steam and playonlinux via flatpak on pure 64 bit system and both of them work
<rebab> How to fix "error attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0'" error? I can't boot.
<blackflow> rebab: you asked that question yesterday, TJ- helped you and the situation was that your disk has died and you need full disk replacement.
<blackflow> so why are you here now asking the original question as if none of that happened
<EriC^^> rebab: if you want a 2nd opinion, boot a live usb and le tme know when you're in the try ubuntu dekstop
<rebab> EriC^^: I am already in the try ubuntu desktop.
<rebab> EriC^^: Hello?
<gofio> does ubuntu give birthday presents?
<blackflow> yes, twice a year.
<gofio> I'm looking documentation about RES and ubuntu
<gofio> blackflow: you sure those are presents?
<gofio> https://askubuntu.com/questions/176001/what-do-virt-res-and-shr-mean-in-the-top-command
<gofio> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/en/man1/top.1.html
<blackflow> !ask | gofio: please stop with that. if you have a specific ubuntu related support question, then
<ubottu> gofio: please stop with that. if you have a specific ubuntu related support question, then: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gofio> thanks for answering my question (must have been telepathy cuz I did not typed it)
<gofio> I was wondering, how is this going down hill this fast :?
<gofio> and there you go
<gofio> and yeap will keep my log for myself, at #gofio, thanks
<gofio> my birthday present
<gofio> quite impressive watching gnome-shell on top of % memory and cpu usage in htop even with spotify and firefox running, both heavy users. Looks like a 2007 intel core duo is not best for it
<lotuspsychje> gofio: this is not the rant channel, please only ubuntu support questions
<cfhowlett> be aware that such behavior also leads to people testing out the /ignore nick           command which renders you completely invisible.
<gofio> don't you worry lotuspsychje already given up on that. As matter of fact wished could have figured out already or have the time to how the ignore function works in smuxi, a double one it seems, or else I would not be writing this right now. For antisocial: press 2
<gofio> no need here. Comes as default
<basalt> hey, what kind of username password safe are you using? i need one where the source file is located in google drive, and can be reached easy. thx
<Ultron> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/06/steam-announces-that-its-dropping-support-for-ubuntu ...
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | Ultron
<ubottu> Ultron: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<SoItBegins> Hey, I’m using apt-offline to install packages, but I see a very large and obvious pitfall coming my way.
<SoItBegins> The internet-connected machine I have is a Mac. So, BSD, basically.
<blackflow> "The first step in avoiding a trap, is knowing of its existence!" -- Thufir Hawat, mentat.
<SoItBegins> Is this going to be a problem?
<SoItBegins> Thanks, blackflow.
<EriC^^> i wouldnt jump to conclusions
<lotuspsychje> SoItBegins: dont you have a cable to run updates?
<gofio> mental traps included?
<cfhowlett> shouldn't be.  I used the off-line tools on a windows machine at my library and it worked great.
<SoItBegins> lotuspsychje: No. The machine is about 30 foot away from the router, I don’t have that much Ethernet cable and it’d be a trip hazard, and I have no USB wireless adapter to attach.
<lotuspsychje> gofio: ##linux is open, dont you need to go tell your life there?
<SoItBegins> The machine also doesn’t have a bluetooth card, so internet sharing over bluetooth is out.
<gofio> lotuspsychje: nag now got #bots to tell them
<EriC^^> SoItBegins: what packages do you want to install? if they arent too many you can just download the deb files and their dependencies
<EriC^^> and use dpkg -i /path/to/debfile to install
<SoItBegins> Well, to start with, apt-offline-gui XD
<SoItBegins> But after that, I figured I’d install the dolphin emulator:
<EriC^^> whats the package name and whats your distro
<SoItBegins> https://wiki.dolphin-emu.org/index.php?title=Installing_Dolphin#Ubuntu
<EriC^^> !Info dolphin-emu
<SoItBegins> “dolphin-emu”, has a specific repository.
<EriC^^> ah
<SoItBegins> It emulates the Nintendo GameCube.
<EriC^^> SoItBegins: i think if you make some internet connection possibly bia wifi that'd be pretty cool
<SoItBegins> EriC^^: I’d love to, but the machine doesn’t have a wifi card.
<EriC^^> SoItBegins: or maybe you could buy one of those ethernet via electricity wire/power outlet, i want to get me one
<SoItBegins> Hahahahaha XD Good one.
<EriC^^> no wires around the house etc and very fast
<EriC^^> um its not a joke :D though it sounds like it i guess
<SoItBegins> I know PoE is real, but I’m not gonna remodel my house for this!
<EriC^^> it doesnt take remodeling of house!
<EriC^^> do you not have a power outlet near the router and power outlet near the offline pc already? :/
<gofio> EriC^^: you know any RES (RES stands for the resident size) on ubuntu documentation could point me to? wondering who's responsible for it as I've tested both in firefox and chromium and same thing happens in both. tia
<SoItBegins> EriC^^: Look, I’m not going to do ethernet over power. I don’t have the gear for it. I could also buy 30-60’ of ethernet cable and run it along the baseboards - I already did that for another comp in the house! But it’d be more trouble than I care to deal with.
<EriC^^> no idea gofio
<gofio> EriC^^: thanks
<EriC^^> SoItBegins: ok fine, it was just a suggestion
<SoItBegins> [thumbs up] Thanks~
<EriC^^> SoItBegins: if you have another pc that has ubuntu you can connect online you can possibly use aptoncd to transfer stuff
<SoItBegins> EriC^^: I’m planning to use apt-offline to transfer stuff using my Mac
<EriC^^> SoItBegins: does it work with mac? or you'd need a live usb i guess?
<SoItBegins> EriC^^: I don’t know. That’s what I asked a few minutes ago. I guess I’ll find out.
<SoItBegins> It’s written in python, at least, so there’s a good chance.
<EriC^^> i think it does, the info page mentions it even works with windows
<EriC^^> SoItBegins: i think you'd have to manually update the package list of the offline pc though
<SoItBegins> EriC^^: apt-offline does that, too.
<EriC^^> i mean to do manually what apt-get update would do after you add the ppa
<SoItBegins> I actually have to run it twice, actually:
<SoItBegins> Once to update the system’s package lists (‘cause they’re empty right now, it’s a fresh Ubuntu install)
<EriC^^> aha pretty cool
<SoItBegins> and once to actually get the whatever I want to install.
<miu5> deltab, did you by any chance find out anything about where to report issues for adobe-flashplugin ?
<SoItBegins> apt-offline appears to work without install (I think) on macOS.
<SoItBegins> Hey, can a Ubuntu system hibernate like a windows PC?
<mouses> SoItBegins: sure
<mouses> SoItBegins: it just depends on the ACPI setup and user configuration, of course
<SoItBegins> Hooooo. I just got a screenload of what MAY have been ACPI errors. Gonna test this.
<mouses> SoItBegins: generally a good rule of thumb is google the exact system type + ubuntu + hibernate
<mouses> and if any tweaks are needed, you'll find them
<SoItBegins> Nnnnnope. I’m running on a Dell Optiplex and it looks like Hibernate doesn’t work in this circumstance.
<SoItBegins> I’ll just shut it down when I’m not using it.
<SoItBegins> (The machine blinks its power light when it’s asleep. It’s quite obnoxious.)
<mouses> SoItBegins: tape over the light :)
<lotuspsychje> miu5: whats happening?
<miu5> lotuspsychje, all of a sudden i am getting error in firefox while activating flash on sites:  "this plugin is vulnerable and should be updated" Packages on Ubuntu 18.04 are all up to date. When i check the plugin, the version of shockwave Flash is 32.0.0.192 and the newer version on Adobe is 32.0.0.207.  Adobe Flash updated its latest version 11 days ago but not canonical's repo
<lotuspsychje> !latest | miu5
<ubottu> miu5: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<miu5> lotuspsychje, i know that. But there is something wrong with this. This has nothing to do with stability. as i am getting those errors on sites.
<lotuspsychje> miu5: uname -a && lsb_release -a please?
<kostkon> miu5, i've got 32.0.0.207 over here on 16.04
<miu5> lotuspsychje, Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS
<gofio> EriC^^: you know any alternative to this line "sudo sync && sudo sysctl -w vm.drop_caches=3
<gofio> vm.drop_caches = 3" to try to reduce (whatever the term) ram memory used ? tia
<lotuspsychje> miu5: kernel version?
<kostkon> miu5, apt-cache policy flashplugin-installer
<miu5> Linux SNIPER 4.15.0-52-generic
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic bionic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.52.54 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<miu5> kostkon, thats weird
<miu5> adobe-flashplugin:
<miu5>   Installed: 1:20190514.1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1
<lotuspsychje> miu5: mine is also 207 on 18.04
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | miu5 doublecheck please?
<ubottu> miu5 doublecheck please?: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<miu5> lotuspsychje, do you have some sort of ppa? because i have updated my packages
<lotuspsychje> miu5: no ppa's here
<miu5> lotuspsychje, i have done dist-upgrade and all.
<miu5> lotuspsychje, wait. is this the package you checked adobe-flashplugin:  ??
<lotuspsychje> miu5: read the command above? you didnt forget full-upgrade or so?
<miu5> i tried full-upgrade.. theres nothing to upgrade
<lotuspsychje> miu5: flashplugin-installer
<miu5> no.. lotuspsychje apparently since the beginning.. adobe-flashplugin was supposed to be for 64bit Linux and flashplugin-installer for 32bit or was supposed to fall away. i have always had adobe-flashplugin
<lotuspsychje> !info adobe-flashplugin bionic
<ubottu> Package adobe-flashplugin does not exist in bionic
<miu5> its only now that im having this issue. has something changed. and what is the actual difference now.
<miu5> because its part of canonical repo
<lotuspsychje> miu5: just install flashplugin-installer, if you need flash
<miu5> Then what happened to adobe-flashplugin  ?
<cyberalex4life> Hi guys, Are there some keyboard shortcuts hard-coded? I am trying to disable <Super>F1 (Ubuntu Desktop Guide) or <Control><Super>Shift>e (don't see it anywhere)
<cyberalex4life> I am on Ubuntu 19.04
<_raven_> hi
<_raven_> ubunu 18.04 with gnome3 and 4.15.0-51-generic on an intel atom z36xxx platform and egalax tablet touchscreen: how to install drivers for backlight settings? xbacklight does not show anything, fn keys no effect, xorg intel settings tried without success so far
<andes> I'm trying to install ubuntu on my HTPC. After the installation is done and I restart my HTPC, after post it just shows a black screen with blinking cursor
<andes> Any idea what can I do to fix it?
<EriC^^> andes: try to edit the kernel line in grub removing quiet splash and put "debug ignore_loglevel"
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<andes> EriC^^: I think this might have something to do with raid.. I have 2x 128gb SSDs in raid0
<andes> trying to install ubuntu there
<blackflow> SSDs in RAID0. That's gonna end up well :)
<andes> tbh I've had them in raid0 since 2009
<andes> i guess i should do some lottery
<blackflow> andes: sure, and store the only copy of the ticket on that raid, let murphy's law, irony and fate do the rest :)
<andes> blackflow: nah, just OS for my HTPC is there, nothing else
<blackflow> andes: hey, your data, your time ;) you seem to understand so you'll hear from me no more.
<whitehatjelly> Mornin' Fellow Linux Users
<nixonix> andes: perhaps take the # off from the line WaylandEnable=false in /etc/gdm/custom.conf - aka disable wayland
<coz_> whitehatjelly, hey guy
<andes> blackflow: ;)
<andes> nixonix: thanks ill try
<m15k> Anyone have an example for referencing an svg icon in a .desktop file? Simple referencing seems not to work.
<TJ-> m15k: are you using an absolute path in the Icon= statement?
<m15k> TJ-: Yes.
<m15k> I wonder if it's supported to use just an svg file...
<TJ-> m15k: Yes
<Lantizia> I normally comment out in /lib/udev/rules.d/97-hid2hci.rules a line that reads.... ATTR{idVendor}=="0a12|0458|05ac", ATTR{idProduct}=="1000", RUN+="hid2hci --method=csr --devpath=%p"
<Lantizia> Can I somehow override this with my own rule... which somehow states *not* to follow that rule - with a new file in /lib or /etc ?
<Lantizia> as the original file is managed by ubuntu packaging
<TJ-> Lantizia: see "man udev" and the RULES FILES paragraph on priority
<Lantizia> right i know that those files override each other and in what order
<Lantizia> but i just want that one rule
<Lantizia> or rather... line
<Lantizia> e.g. if match idVendor 05ac then don't run anything
<Lantizia> despite the rule file still being there
<Lantizia> but all the other lines in that rule still apply
<eraserpencil1> usb problems?
<Lantizia> no just whoever wrote the udev rules in debian/ubuntu is very presumptuous :)
<Lantizia> this device can operate in two modes and I don't it to flip mode
<eraserpencil1> what was the presumption?
<Lantizia> it'll sound silly :)
<eraserpencil1> awww i'm recently working with udev rules so my interest is piqued
<Lantizia> well a DBT-120 is a very old D-Link bluetooth dongle.  It's mainly sought after now as it act as a HIDProxy
<Lantizia> in other words a machine things it's a mouse/keyboard and not a bluetooth device - but you can swap it into being a bluetooth device, re-arrange what is paired - and swap back if you like
<Lantizia> it has a memory
<Lantizia> but since it's bluetooth 1.1 - it's not like i'm interested in it showing up as a bluetooth device at all - i have way better bluetooth on the machine
<Lantizia> that line above swaps it into being a bluetooth device - something you can run manually if you really want it
<eraserpencil1> what line?
<eraserpencil1> i think i walked in late
<Lantizia> I normally comment out in /lib/udev/rules.d/97-hid2hci.rules a line that reads.... ATTR{idVendor}=="0a12|0458|05ac", ATTR{idProduct}=="1000", RUN+="hid2hci --method=csr --devpath=%p"
<Lantizia> I kind of want a .... ATTR{idVendor}=="0a12", ATTR{idProduct}=="1000", DO NOTHING
<Lantizia> and for that line to be a higher priority to adhere to more than that single line in that larger rule
<TJ-> Lantizia: you cannot override single matches within a rules file, so you'd need to make your own copy with amendments placed in /etc/udev/rules.d/
<Lantizia> TJ-, that's what I'd feared was the situation
<Lantizia> that's pretty crummy
<TJ-> Lantizia: there used to be a LAST_ACTION but that was dropped many years ago because it caused more problems and confusion than not having it
<Lantizia> TJ-, do you know if udev finds a match ... if it keeps on reading?  e.g. if that file is 97- and i made a 99- which matches it and did something stupid like ran  nologin or something that did nothing - would it continue on to 97- ?
<Lantizia> oh i think you just answered me :D
<TJ-> Lantizia: as far as a I recall (I used to be heavily into udev) all rules that match will be processed across all files. The only way to deal with it inside a single rules file is with labels and GOTO to step over the unwanted rule
<mintux> i've installed ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS and install open ssh 7.6p1 but when i try to ssh from my client it stuck in debug1: expecting SSH2_MSG_KEX_ECDH_REPLY and no connected. i search a lot and change mtu but no success
<Lantizia> which means overriding the whole rule file anyway
<mintux> any solution ?
<mintux> i just can connect with vnc to server not ssh
<MonkeyDust> mintux: is openssh-server installed on the other machine?
<mintux> MonkeyDust: absolutely
<nixonix> heres a few possible solutions: https://serverfault.com/questions/210408/cannot-ssh-debug1-expecting-ssh2-msg-kex-dh-gex-reply
<mintux> i copy ssh log : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PfHnhnNBJr/
<TJ-> Lantizia: more elegant that commenting out, would be this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/84CCQ9Wd3m/
<MonkeyDust> mintux: maybe an iptables issue? ... sudo ufw disable
<TJ-> mintux: the client and server key algorithms do not match
<TJ-> mintux: lines  29 and 30
<eraserpencil1> TJ-: Lantizia: I learned something new today
<Lantizia> TJ-, so duplicate it as 97-hid2hci.2.rules and keep it in /lib?  just have it goto the label at the end
<Lantizia> thought putting stuff in /lib is frowned on
<eraserpencil1> Is it possible to reduce key delay/interval in certain programmes? Im wondering why i dont observe it in games but everywhere else it's there
<TJ-> Lantizia: no, copy it to /etc/udev/rules.d/
<TJ-> Lantizia: the modified version under /etc/
<Lantizia> will a file in /etc called "97-hid2hci.2.rules" mean that "97-hid2hci.rules" in /lib isn't read at all then?
<Lantizia> i thought it had to be exactly the same name
<TJ-> Lantizia: oh... don't use mine literally; I copied the file to /tmp/ to generate the diff!
<TJ-> Lantizia: your files will have identical names
<Lantizia> oh i see :)
<Lantizia> well there really isn't much difference to commenting it out then - only i guess your way meant it woudln't affect stuff with idvendor 0458 and 05ac :D
<TJ-> Lantizia: precisely; it's specific to the requirement
<Lantizia> i'll just a sed one liner to copy the file and remove the 0a12 bit
<Lantizia> shame about LAST_ACTION
<Lantizia> or something similar
<Lantizia> i know there is the argument of "oh but you could hang yourself"
<Lantizia> well, what can't you hang yourself on when opening a terminal/tty in linux land? :D
<jeremy31> Lantizia: https://projectgus.com/2014/09/blacklisting-a-single-usb-device-from-linux/
<mintux> TJ-: so what is solution ?
<Lantizia> jeremy31, wrong topic
<mintux> debug1: kex: algorithm: curve25519-sha256
<mintux> debug1: kex: host key algorithm: ecdsa-sha2-nistp256
<DanielPowerNL> I have a T480s with Ubuntu 18.04. The volume on this laptop is extremely quiet on Linux (tried Ubuntu and Arch), compared to Windows. I was hoping to try a newer build of ALSA in hopes that the issue has been resolved, but it seems the ALSA daily packages have been failing to build for Ubuntu 18.04 for quite some time, and I'm not sure how to find the latest build that succeeded, since LaunchPad doesn't have
<DanielPowerNL> a very user friendly interface. Would someone be able to assist me in finding the latest successful ALSA build for Ubuntu 18.04?
<DanielPowerNL> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/ubuntu/alsa-daily/+packages
<TJ-> mintux: configure both client and server to used the same KEX algorithms
<mintux> like this: KexAlgorithms ecdsa-sha2-nistp256
<mintux> ?
<DanielPowerNL> If I click "8367 successful" to go to the page that lists successful builds, and then click on a build for 18.04, it takes me to the code page for that build, which does not include a deb package. From that page, if I click the binary build link, it takes me to a new page saying the build had failed. So short of trial and error clicking through every single build until I find one that succeeded, what are my
<DanielPowerNL> options here?
<Lantizia> thanks TJ- - you've at least confirmed there isn't any better answer :D
<TJ-> mintux: something like that; you'd have to check the man-pages to be sure. In normal circumstances the operator wouldn't be over-riding the KEX, so it is an unusual scenario to start with (there are several KEX algos both sides should offer by default)
<DanielPowerNL> The information on the Ubuntu wiki is unhelpful, since it simply tells me to download the latest build, which I cannot. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/UpgradingAlsa/DKMS
<mintux> TJ-: i can ssh to server from another server but in my client i cant
<TJ-> DanielPowerNL: the FTBFS is due to kernels post 2018-05 use struct_size() which isn't in the 4.4 kernel used to build on 18.04
<k_sze> hmm, /usr/bin/xhost doesn't quite work for detecting whether I'm in a graphical desktop session when I run it inside tmux over ssh.
<DanielPowerNL> TJ-: I'm on 18.04.2 with kernel 4.18. Is there no way I can install daily ALSA? Or at least a newer version than is included? I don't even know if it will solve my issue, but I'd like to try.
<BluesKaj> DanielPowerNL, what's your actual alsa issue?
<DanielPowerNL> BluesKaj, I'm on a T480s, and the volume from speakers is very quiet, even when at 100%. The volume was much louder on Windows. I found a similar issue on the RedHat bug tracker with the T570, which was solved in an ALSA update, so I'm hoping the issue on the T480s has also been solved with an ALSA update.
<DanielPowerNL> I've found several other threads on Reddit and various bug trackers of people with the same issue as me, but nobody with a solution as of yet.
<DanielPowerNL> I did find one person who solved the issue by literally replacing their speakers with speakers from a MacBook, but I'm not ready to go that far just yet, haha.
<BluesKaj> DanielPowerNL, using pulseaudio ? if so check the audio output volume in pavucontrol
<DanielPowerNL> BluesKaj, volume is at 100% in Pavucontrol.
<BluesKaj> try 120%
<BluesKaj> \or higher
<BluesKaj> DanielPowerNL, I assume your audio volctls in alsmixer are up to 100% as well
<DanielPowerNL> BluesKaj, 150% is about the same as the max volume on Windows. I'm just realizing there's an option in the sound settings to allow over-amplification and then I can go over 100% in the menubar.
<BluesKaj> alsamixer
<DanielPowerNL> So that pretty much solves the problem.
<DanielPowerNL> I didn't have that option when I was on Xfce, and was frustrated that I had to open pavucontrol every time to increase volume more than 100%
<DanielPowerNL> Thanks! :)
<DanielPowerNL> It seems that the speakers are capable of more than ALSA expects, since 150% amplification works fine with no distortion or clipping.
<BluesKaj> DanielPowerNL, if the input audio is lower than normal 150% isn't actaully really loud since the input vol has to drive the amp so the output is actually much lower in reality
<BluesKaj> just raises the noise floor somewaht
<TJ-> DanielPowerNL: have you playedwith alsamixer ?
<TJ-> DanielPowerNL: your description of it being quiet makes me think if the amplifier on the line-out/speaker output is turned off when it sohuuld be on
<DanielPowerNL> TJ- In alsamixer, the only options I have for playback are Master, Speaker, and PCM. All are on 100%
<TJ-> DanielPowerNL: there's no options for an amplifier at all? hmmm
<BluesKaj> DanielPowerNL, try F5 in alsamixer look for line (out)
<TJ-> DanielPowerNL: so, that suggests the kernel may be getting pinctl settings wrong since Windows is fine
<TJ-> DanielPowerNL: can you show us "pastebinit <( dmesg )"
<DanielPowerNL> TJ-: I have Master, Headphone, Speaker, PCM, Mic Boost, Mic Boost, S/PDIF, Capture, Autom-Mut, Internal, Internal. There are 5 of S/PDIF
<BluesKaj> what about automute, is it disabled?
<DanielPowerNL> TJ- One moment on the pastbin
<DanielPowerNL> BluesKaj, Auto-Mute is enabled. But it doesn't have any effect on audio output when I disable it. It's related to my microphone I think.
<BluesKaj> nope it's related to all audio outs
<DanielPowerNL> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6WMW3YrZRS/
<TJ-> DanielPowerNL: do headphones work correctly?
<DanielPowerNL> TJ-, yes, headphones are quite loud.
<TJ-> DanielPowerNL: I'm starting by looking at lines 1017 onwards, where the device is configured
<TJ-> DanielPowerNL: an important detail there is the codec name, ALC257, since that is what is being configured. It may need a quirk for your model of PC: MI: LENOVO 20L8S0ER00/20L8S0ER00, BIOS N22ET53W
<DanielPowerNL> I can live with the solution of amplifying above 100%
<DanielPowerNL> I really appreciate your help with this!
<TJ-> DanielPowerNL: I may have something; remind me of the Lenovo model?
<TJ-> DanielPowerNL: this ALC257 is actually a variant, along with many others, of the ALC269. That makes me wonder if there are subtle differences between the variations and the common config doesn't 'know' about the ALC257 output quietness
<TJ-> DanielPowerNL: can you show "pastebinit <( lspci -nn )"
<jmnoz> is there a good alternative to supervisord?
<OerHeks> ubuntu used systemd
<OerHeks> c/uses
<miu5> deltab, you there?
<miu5> i found this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/49298/whats-the-difference-between-flashplugin-installer-and-adobe-flashplugin and then i see the packages here http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/?C=M;O=D for adobe-flashplayer there are later ones than "Installed: 1:20190514.1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1" however ubuntu repo does not have later than that..
<miu5> can anyone tell me why this is?
<xamithan> Why what,  that package maintainers don't instantly update to the latest version ?
<miu5> xamithan, ive been getting errors on the plugin in firefox when visiting flash sites because of too old of shockwave Flash.   How is 10 to 11 days delay called "instantly" ? something else is wrong.
<xamithan> Well they have to go into the proposed repository,  then tested,  then bugs fixed (if any) then marked for stable release
<miu5> xamithan, surely if its here http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/?C=M;O=D, that means its it should be in the repo, no?
<miu5> if the latest version is there.. which it is. http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/?C=M;O=D
<miu5> i mean adobe-flashplugin_20190611.1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1_amd64.deb
<xamithan> Just because it's on that one link doesn't mean its in multiverse repo
<deltab> miu5: your system may not be configured to use that repo
<miu5> deltab, it is though. its enabled.
<miu5> hang on, if you do apt-cache policy adobe-flashplugin on your system do you see 20190611 version ?
<deltab> your system's catalogue of what's in the repo may be outdated
<deltab> miu5: it lists no versions installed and no versions available
<miu5> .. because you havent enabled multiverse?
<deltab> I guess
<deltab> not needed it so far
<DanielPowerNL> TJ-, sorry for disappearing there, here is the output of lspci -nn http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RF8MZRgDXv/
<miu5> i have tried this on 2 other VM's and it yields the same result. i dont think thats the issue.  i think that its not in multiverse repo yet as xamithan pointed out.
<xamithan> Wait so you have the adobe-flashplugin repo installed AND you have the proposed enabled ?
<xamithan> I see the 06 version listed as proposed here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adobe-flashplugin
<deltab> I downloaded the last tarball from http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/ and it has 32.0.0.207
<xamithan> If you already got the repo done,  and you want a proposed package from there,  you'll have to enable it
<miu5> xamithan, i dont have proposed enabled.
<miu5> xamithan, its probably in testing stage i guess as you said.
<TJ-> DanielPowerNL: and "pastebinit <( alsa-info --stdout )"
<miu5> thanks for your help
<deltab> miu5: it would seem you have two options: use a version that hasn't yet made it through ubuntu's testing stage, or stop using flash until it has
<miu5> yeah. i think il wait.
<miu5> and stop using it.
<miu5> Ive noticed if you disable shockwave flash on firefox, that on some sites it automatically then uses html5 to play videos. however is it possible to enable shockwave flash and have those sites use html5 anyway?
<miu5> and use shockwave flash for certain sites only?
<DanielPowerNL> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8dy5FvTmVs/
<DanielPowerNL> And it's a Thinkpad T480s
<deltab> miu5: I think that depends on how the site is written; e.g. for youtube you can configure it at https://youtube.com/html5
<xamithan> There might be browser extensions for that.  I know there is one that forces &html5=1 on the end of youtube urls to make it load html5
<miu5> hmm ok, thanks
<xamithan> That would really be site-dependent though
<deltab> maybe a browser extension could alter which plugins a site sees as available., I don't know
<xamithan> User agent switcher to make it look like you are on an apple device would do it,  heh
<miu5> xamithan, yes that sounds like it could work
<miu5> lol xamithan nope that doesnt work.
<xamithan> Even an ipad?
<xamithan> Those don't flash
<xamithan> iphone probably too but would give you mobile versions of sites
<miu5> well theres only an option for iOS, and that just widens the screen on any browser but still uses flash instead of html5
<TJ-> DanielPowerNL: cannot see anything obvious there. However, looking at the kernel source-code the codec is configured based on so-called 'BIOS' settings (firmware ACPI). In view of that I'd recommend trying the acpi_osi workaround: https://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<xamithan> Yeah you got to add your own user agents to it
<Gallomimia> having some pretty serious boot problems lately. don't know what's wrong. i suspect the intel-microcode update is gumming things up.
<Gallomimia> first of all, the bios tells me there was a boot failure. every. single. time. gives me the option to reset the bios and boot. reset the bios and enter the bios. or enter the bios.
<Gallomimia> if i ever find who wrote that little feature i'm definitely cutting their fingers off
<OerHeks> sounds like an empty battery, it no longer holds the stored data
<Gallomimia> oh? that's a real possibility
<OerHeks> after editing bios, and have the machine powered on for an hour, does reboot give the same result?
<Gallomimia> i don't edit the bios
<Gallomimia> i go straight to quit without saving or it puts me in a loop back to the same thing
<OerHeks> hmm, oke
<Gallomimia> is there any way of testing the battery? i don't really have anything here. except a volt meter
<Gallomimia> i guess if it's dead dead, then it will show zero
<OerHeks> not sure if that makes it less likely a battery issue
<Gallomimia> the timing is right. it's about 3yo
<jeremy31> Depends on battery
<Gallomimia> i'll just replace it
<Gallomimia> soon(TM)
<Gallomimia> the other thing that pops up is an untrusted signature error
<Gallomimia> and i still deal with it dropping out of graphical boot screen to a text log that often hangs. usually the work around is to press ctrl-alt-f2, then ctrl-alt-f1 and it keeps going. but lately it has not being doing this sometimes
<Gallomimia> s/often hangs/always hangs
<TJ-> Gallomimia: is it BIOS or UEFI? if BIOS it's safe to do a Factory Reset of the settings in case they've got corrupted. Not so good on UEFI because it may wipe the boot menu, meaning you've got to boot from removable media to re-add the entry
<Gallomimia> uefi
<OerHeks> i find no dmidecode for bios battery info
<TJ-> Gallomimia: that sounds more like hardware failing in some way
<Gallomimia> the timing also matches up with the install of an intel microcode update. it's not an intel machine
<Gallomimia> it's also complicated because i do actually have a failed HD in there. part of a raid that used to boot it
<Gallomimia> when it first failed, i got the boot failure message and it reset all my linux-specific settings, which i had failed to write down somewhere
<TJ-> most firmware settings are in eeprom rather than cmos battery-backed RAM these days anyhow
<TJ-> Gallomimia: unless you updated the firmware BIOS/UEFI that contains microcode, that will not be issue. That isn't loaded by the OS until the kernel has started
<Gallomimia> had a heck of a time (over a year) to get it sorted
<OerHeks> even when you have the intel microcode update, does not mean it is loaded//
<Gallomimia> well no, but it complains about boot problems more so since then
<TJ-> Gallomimia: coincidence
<TJ-> Gallomimia: I'd give the PC a good clean out, make sure everything is properly seated in the connectors, check if there is an RTc/CMOS battery and if so, what its state of charge is
<Gallomimia> i did just clean it recently, had some overheat problems. just a fan control setting that was wrong
<dbugger> Hello everyone
<dbugger> Can someone give me a hand? I have a problem with screen tearing, and I have no idea what to do to fix it.
<Gallomimia> but yeah. i'll reseat the ram. maybe the cpu? the graphics board?
<Gallomimia> i had some screen tearing too. the solution was to turn down the settings
<blackflow> I had screen tearing until I stopped using gnome. Then there wasn't any. :)
<dbugger> what do you mean with "turn down the settings"?
<Gallomimia> i'll go ahead and change the cmos battery. it's probably dead and i have an extra one right here
<Gallomimia> what program is running when the screen tears?
<TJ-> blackflow: I imagine you also had hair-tearing too? :P
<blackflow> TJ-: what is this... "hair" you speak of? ;)
<TJ-> :D
<Gallomimia> okay well first. i need watermelon and ghost in the shell.
<TJ-> Gallomimia: "overheat" sounds alarm bells to me, with the random nature of some of the issues you've mentioned
<Gallomimia> this motherboard has always given me horrible grief on boot issues
<Gallomimia> it overheated because the cpu fan control was set up wrong. shut itself off
<Gallomimia> i touched the heatsink's heatpipe and nearly burned my finger off. so at least i know the thermal paste is in good contact
<OerHeks> self build?
<Gallomimia> yus
<OerHeks> do all holes in the mobo have a screw+seperator? all those points are important ground connections
<Gallomimia> i believe so
<miu5> Gallomimia, i had the exact same problem, i confirm as well that you should buy a brand new bios battery
<Gallomimia> i'll shut down in a half hour or so and do the list of things TJ suggested
<Gallomimia> reseating, cleaning, check the standoffs, check the battery
<miu5> those batteries are cheap, id just buy a new energizer
<Gallomimia> i have a whole pack here
<miu5> cool
<Gallomimia> they called to me from the shelf in the grocery store
<Gallomimia> i like... walked by them.... went back. thought about it. picked them up. put them down. walked away. went back again
<miu5> lol
<nixonix> andes: did you try if disabling wayland helped?
<Gallomimia> so TJ- do you think the overheat might have caused some damage? I have a hard time believing it if it runs high performance games perfectly fine, even up to 75C. i got psensor installed, properly configured so i can monitor it. everything runs nice at full power, why would a random boot issue creep in?
<nixonix> boot issues: psu, battery, motherboard's caps
<TJ-> Gallomimia: I'd doubt it but the issues youu describe are pointing at a hardware problem of some kind
<TJ-> Gallomimia: does the firmware setup allow you to monitor temperatures in real time?
<Gallomimia> psensor does it. 3 sensors on the mobo and 1 in the cpu
<Gallomimia> plus fan speeds. and the same on the graphics board
<Gallomimia> there's lots more in the efi pre-boot. one in each cpu core
<Gallomimia> i also set an audible alarm if it goes above 80C
<Gallomimia> i had to turn down some graphics settings in one of the games that overheated it
<Gallomimia> anyway, i eventually found that something was set wrong in the cpu fan control. it was cranking 750rpm while the cpu was quite hot. changed some things. it's less quiet but no more overheating
<Gallomimia> for reference, it's the stock cooler on an AMD bulldozer. fx8350
<compdoc> those do get warm
<Gallomimia> actually i hadn't ever been able to get it up to full load for a long time
<Gallomimia> they usually clock at 1.4ghz, then ramp up as needed.
<donalsd> Hi, I have been messing with my ubuntu lately trying to get Qt 5.12 working to no success. In the process I added 18.04 sources in my 16.04 apt sources list. And it might have screwed up some packages. I've removed that, but now I see black windows when I try to open system apps like nautilus/settings etc.
<donalsd> I'm running Ubuntu 16.04 on Gnome shell.
<donalsd> https://pasteboard.co/IkMFTU6.jpg here a screenshot of what I can see. I can't even open the browser and upload it from my computer now since I can't see what's in the file manager. Same goes for the gnome terminal.
<donalsd> Any suggestions on how to fix this? Maybe a reset on the packages?
<OerHeks> time to backup data and reinstall?
<donalsd> OerHeks: I guess that's my last resort, but I'm hoping that fixing the broken packages somehow should fix it. Any suggestions on how to go about that?
<OerHeks> i would go for 18.04 instead
<Gallomimia> an upgrade to 18.04 is definitely a good idea. a clean install is a better one
<donalsd> Okay, will upgrading to 18.04 potentially break something from 16.04? I had customized things I don't even remember now.
<Gallomimia> i also suggest writing down some of those things you do to the system to get it "just so"
<Gallomimia> s/some//all
<donalsd> Gallomimia, could you gimme some examples of what can potentially break while upgrading from 16.04 to 18.04 (on a successful upgrade)?
<Gallomimia> nope. or they'd fix them.
<blackflow> donalsd: alot of things, and there has been a number of reports when bionic came out. bionic changes a lot. first there's gnome instead of unity, then there's snaps for gnome and some default apps, then there's systemd-resolved, netplan for networking
<blackflow> if you can, I suggest you install fresh.
<Gallomimia> you get? if we knew the answer to that, it could be fixed. but upgrading a system that's been running for 3 years to a new release is such a rare use-case that we just don't know
<Gallomimia> i changed from 16.04-gnome to 19.04 and..... everything is different.
<Gallomimia> in fact my to-do list today is to put my elbows into that old partition and pull out anything i need, then nuke it and overwrite my current boot drive in its place
<Gallomimia> the old 14.04 partition that's next to it too...
<Gallomimia> why upgrade when you can LVM a new partition and install clean?
<blackflow> Gallomimia: LTS to LTS upgrade is not a rare case, in fact it's the opposite
<donalsd> I've been running this 16.04 system for quite a long time and it works pretty good and has been customized over time. Upgrading and breaking something will be really painful.
<Gallomimia> oh and you have a thousand old, well-used machines with customizations just sitting around to test the scripts on?
<ioria> donalsd,  try  'apt list | grep bionic'
<Gallomimia> yes. very painful. we sympathize. but it will be less painful than trying to unfuck it. pardon my french
<Gallomimia> er... :(
<Gallomimia> on another topic, it doesn't seem wise to try to uninstall the package "intel-microcode" does it?
<TJ-> Gallomimia: it won't do much except remove a bunch of files from /lib/firmware
<Gallomimia> kay
 * Gallomimia goes to have a look in /lib/firmware
<TJ-> Gallomimia: to know the files: "dpkg -L intel-microcode"
<Gallomimia> man am i ever sorry i peeked
<candidat> you are forgiven
<Gallomimia> ever wish you had a law degree just so you could untwist those essays known as "software licenses"?
<donalsd> Okay, before I proceed to do a fresh install, could anyone here tell me if they can tell me what's going on here? https://pasteboard.co/IkMFTU6.jpg It's only for gnome apps (terminal and file manager) and the system tray seems f'ed up with artifacts. Is there an easy fix?
<donalsd> Ioria that returned nothing :(
<Gallomimia> window manager's compositor is borked?
<OerHeks> if that is due to wrong sources/packages.. reinstall
<ioria> donalsd,  apt-cache policy gnome-shell
<donalsd> Ioria: Installed/candidate 3.18.5-0ubuntu0.3
<donalsd> OerHeks: how do I find what packages to reinstall?
<ioria> donalsd,  i suggest you check /var/log/syslog
<ioria> donalsd,  and journalctl
<OerHeks> donalsd, booting your ubuntu iso will solve that, reinstall, good lesson not to add sources that are not build against your versuon
<OerHeks> you might want to try booting in rescue mode, and reinstall ubuntu-desktop, not sure that solves things completely
<ioria> he's using gnome-shell on n16.04
<donalsd> Ioria: I'm checking. Thanks.
<donalsd> OerHeks: yes, lesson well learned
<TJ-> donalsd: there *might* be an easy way to identify all the packages that need downgradiing
<ioria> donalsd, check also some new hidden  files (.gtk, ot .qt*) in your home folder
<TJ-> donalsd: Yes, I've confirmed there is. You can do "apt list --installed | grep local" and that should list all the packages that came from 18.04 but are no longer reachable. This *DEPENDS* on your having removed the 18.04 bionic entries from apt's sources.list first
<kernelpanic> Hello! I installed linux 4.16.3 from ppa/mainline on ubuntu 16.04.6. Works well, but now I need to use perf, so I need linux-tools-4.16.3. Where can I find that?
<donalsd> TJ- thanks, they seem to be the right packages.
<donalsd> I need a nice terminal emulator do that I can copy paste those. I'm in stuck in the tty right noe
<TJ-> donalsd: right, so we can create a command that could force-reinstall the original package versions
<TJ-> donalsd: hold tight. I'll create a shell script you can fetch using wget into the TTY
<donalsd> TJ- I'm indeed very grateful. Thank you very much :D
<TJ-> donalsd: start with " wget https://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/reinstall_local.sh "
<TJ-> donalsd: view the file so you know what it'll do with "cat reinstall_local.sh"
<donalsd41> TJ- On it, thanks
<TJ-> donalsd: then try it, check the list of operations it wants to do (I'm not 100% sure it'll downgrade without a fight!), with "sudo sh reinstall_local.sh"
<TJ-> donalsd41: we may have to modify it, if apt complains
<donalsd> Well most of those kde packages aren't available on 16.04 repos I think. Apt complains that they can't be downloaded.
<TJ-> donalsd: hmmm... so we could just remove those?
<donalsd> Although i can dee it includes libqtdbus, libxcb1, locales, wayland etc. I'm not sure if I can just blindly remove them.
<donalsd> Sorry for the spelling errors, I'm typing this on a phone for obvious reasons. :(
<TJ-> donalsd: can you give me the exact name of one such (I presume the name will include some version number or something)
<TJ-> donalsd: I can then manually install that package from 18.04 in a 16.04 container and see what apt reports when it doesn't like it, and modify the script to hadnle it
<donalsd> So I can see locales/now 2.27-3ubuntu1
<TJ-> donalsd: I'd expect that to reinstall as a downgrade since the name "locales" is available in 16.04 and 18.04
<TJ-> donalsd: the things that apt will complain about with mostly be libraries that have their major version encoded in their name, e.g libsomelib2
<donalsd> Theres X11proto-composite-dev 2018.4-4. There are things that deal with X and that's why I'm worried.
<TJ-> donalsd: OK, that's a good one for me to investigate
<donalsd> I imagine they took over the 16.04 packages and dependencies broke.
<TJ-> donalsd: hehehe that one is OK too: "x11proto-composite-dev/xenial 1:0.4.2-2 all"
<TJ-> donalsd: tell you what, capture apt's output so I can see it.
<TJ-> donalsd: "sudo sh reinstall_local.sh |& nc termbin.com 9999 "
<donalsd> For composite-dev I get: 2018.4-4 all
<donalsd> TJ-, hold on, apt list --installed grep local actually shows me *all* my apps
<TJ-> donalsd: that's fine, the version number will always be different, but the packages that apt will be unable to find in 16.04 will have a number in their package name
<donalsd> Even the java applications that I built and installed.
<TJ-> donalsd: have you corrected the apt sources.list ?
<donalsd> Yes, removed everything from bionic
<TJ-> donalsd: did you "sudo apt update" after returning sources.list to use xenial ?
<donalsd> Yep
<donalsd> http://termbin.com/wp64
<TJ-> donalsd: I'd best see the sources, so I know what I'm dealing with! "nc termbin.com 9999 < <( cat /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/*.list} )"
<donalsd> TJ- that's the output for the other command btw.
<TJ-> donalsd: yes; e.g. "libkf5itemviews"  in 16.04 is "libkf5itemviews5" :)
<donalsd> TJ- output: https://0elu
<donalsd> https://termbin.com/0elu
<TJ-> donalsd: I figured that, thanks, and it all looks good
<TJ-> donalsd: let me see "apt list --installed | grep local | nc termbin.com 9999"
<donalsd> https://termbin.com/5js4
<b1ack0p> hi.
<TJ-> donalsd: and, the warnings about  "Reinstallation of XXXXX is not possible, it cannot be downloaded" is, as I suspected, because apt won't downgrade without us providing the exact version number
<b1ack0p> i am dual booting with win10 + ubuntu 18.04.2
<b1ack0p> i am using dropbox in Ubuntu currently.
<b1ack0p> can i make shortcut of Dropbox directory and put in Windows directory to access my Dropbox files when i am on Windows?
<TJ-> donalsd: give me a few minutes; I'm going to go through that "local" list and try to identify just the packages affected your GUI experience. If we can solve that you'd be in a better situation to resolve the remaining issues
<b1ack0p> i tried ln -ls
<donalsd> TJ-, alright so I'll need to put the exact version number for each package individually?
<donalsd> Alright. Thanks  a ton :)
<rodybig> So I'm using a Ubuntu system that has linux kernel 4.4 but I need to run some experiments using TCP BBR which is available only on 4.13+. The emulator I'm using can only work with 4.4 though. I'm using virtual devices to create a sender and a receiver. Anyway I can install a different versions of a kernel on these virtual namespaces but not on the
<rodybig> entire system?
<b1ack0p> created shortcut in ubuntu and copied that shortcut to windows directory within ubuntu but when i am windows it doesnt see the shortcut as a shortcut
<TJ-> donalsd: remind which is the default desktop environment you're using?
<b1ack0p> i dont know if i could explain myself clear
<deanman> Trying to install Ubuntu on a partition (dual boot Windows 10) and during setup i cannot find an option to setup LVM for that particular partition, only get an option to use LVM on the whole physical disk which i don't. Any hints?
<donalsd> TJ- Gnome
<b1ack0p> what actually i want is to create shared folder to be able to access files between ubuntu and windows in different partitions
<TJ-> donalsd: so references to anything kf/qr related I can ignore :)
<TJ-> kf/qt
<b1ack0p> and i am trying to use dropbox as cloud app
<TJ-> donalsd: another question; there are a lot of -dev packages in the list - were you building packages using qt ?
<donalsd> Well trying to install the kde+qt packages is what screwed me up
<TJ-> donalsd: right, there are a lot so it makes my job easier to ID the packages you definitely have to downgrade
<lotuspsychje> !lvm | deanman
<ubottu> deanman: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<donalsd> Yes, I was trying to build krita using qt. I needed Qt5.12 to run them, and I had 5.9 originallg installed. So in the process of trying get Qt 5.12 working and the kde packages working, I messed things up. TJ-
<deanman> lotuspsychje, thanks, trying to undestand if there is a GUI workflow which I'm missing. Are you suggesting that CLI is the way to do it?
<TJ-> donalsd: good - I can remove the -dev packages from the list of essentials too
<donalsd> Cool.
<donalsd41> TJ- One more thing, I remember, one of the packages required me to install debhelper. Which seemed to download a lot of packages (including the default ones with higher version number). Could this be the issue?
<b1ack0p> any answer about my question pls?
<Sveta> b1ack0p: I believe dropbox has an app for windows and for linux, so if you have enough space, you can have your data in two places
<b1ack0p> Sveta: yes but it has limit 3 devices
<b1ack0p> already linked 3
<b1ack0p> i have to choose now between windows and ubuntu for 3rd device .
<Sveta> b1ack0p: you could make a new fat32 partition and it will be readable in both windows and ubuntu
<b1ack0p> i prefer ubuntu
<Sveta> b1ack0p: (or ntfs)
<TJ-> donalsd41:I wonderd about debhelper. Took me a whil but I've reduced the list to those that DO exist in 16.04. I'm just generating a command that includes the 16.04 version numbers so it ought to work for you
<b1ack0p> win partition is ntfs that s why i wanna create a shortcut
<b1ack0p> i can access win partition in ubuntu
<Sveta> b1ack0p: windows and ubuntu use different shortcut formats
<Sveta> b1ack0p: locate the directory in windows and make a 'windows' kind of shortcut there, ubuntu will not see it
<b1ack0p> well if i link windows in dropbox to upload them to cloud i need to login to windows
<b1ack0p> but i stay in ubuntu longer than windows
<Sveta> b1ack0p: and you would have another shortcut in ubuntu
<Sveta> b1ack0p: two different shortcuts
<b1ack0p> i see
<b1ack0p> what do u suggest me?
<Sveta> b1ack0p: make one shortcut in ubuntu and one shortcut in windows
<donalsd41> Alright thanks :D  TJ- Seems like someone else had this issue too: https://askubuntu.com/questions/942415/default-apps-black-screen
<b1ack0p> i prefer cloud app between to keep them in internet
<b1ack0p> because dropbox account is linked 2 other devices including my phone
<b1ack0p> Sveta: when i install dropbox it creates folder in my pc
<b1ack0p> dropbox folder i wanna use
<b1ack0p> not ordinary folder/shortcut
<b1ack0p> that s my problem..
<Sveta> b1ack0p: you will need to install dropbox on the windows partition and read that folder from ubuntu
<Sveta> b1ack0p: because windows can not read data from ubuntu
<b1ack0p> yes but when i edit file in ubuntu, to upload to the cloud, i have to login to windows
<Sveta> b1ack0p: or you can install dropbox on ubuntu and in its settings ask it to use a windows' partition directory
<Sveta> b1ack0p: I think this would work too
<b1ack0p> hmm
<b1ack0p> is it possible?
<b1ack0p> if it works that s what i wanna do
<Sveta> b1ack0p: https://www.howtogeek.com/246590/how-to-change-the-location-of-your-dropbox-folder/
<b1ack0p> nope
<Sveta> huh?
<b1ack0p> dropbox doesnt show windows partition
<b1ack0p> only / directory it shows
<Sveta> what about /media/<your username>/ ?
<b1ack0p> right
<b1ack0p> let me try
<Sveta> do you have a directory for your windows partition there ?
<b1ack0p> i installed windows and ubuntu into different partitions
<b1ack0p> i can see media location
<TJ-> donalsd41: "wget https://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/reinstall_base.sh "
<TJ-> donalsd41: ^^^ contains the command to install the exact 16.04 versions of each of the packages I identified as being essential
<b1ack0p> Sveta: nope
<b1ack0p> when i install dropbox in ubuntu it uses filesystem Ext4 not ntfs
<b1ack0p> that s why it doesnt see windows location
<b1ack0p> it warned me when i tried to link windows location..
<b1ack0p> didnt accept
<donalsd41> TJ- Alright, wish me luck while I try to reinstall them :D
<b1ack0p> only thing is to use dropbox in windows and edit in ubuntu and to use cloud function login to windows again :/
<TJ-> donalsd41: :)
<TJ-> b1ack0p: is thr linuc dropbox client tied to the underlying file-system then, not just a directory?
<donalsd41> TJ- Resolve generated breaks, this maybe  caused by held packages.
<Sveta> b1ack0p: what do you see in /media ?
<donalsd41> TJ- Should I simply try a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Sveta> b1ack0p: what error did it give you ?
<TJ-> donalsd41: ghah! does it affect many packages? Can we manually prune out the complainers?
<donalsd41> frameworkintegration depends on the libkf5* packages, I assume it's a KDE thing I can remove.
<donalsd41> libboost-dev complains, I can remove that too I suppose.
<TJ-> donalsd41: yes; I presume you're able to manually edit the .sh file to remove it?
<usney> my friend's new laptop is having issues with ubuntu. One automatic login doesn't work most of the time still asks him for their password once in a while. Also the sound stops working sometimes too I think it happens as they plugin and unplug their headphones. https://pastebin.com/raw/hyU3rw1P
<TJ-> Did I foroget to remove all the -dev packages? grrr, I meant to, but I messed up 1st time around and had to redo it, must have forgotten
<userl> hi i have a problem with my phone
<tomreyn> userl: if that's an ubuntu support request, be sure to provide more details.
<donalsd41> TJ- There deosn't seem to be a dev package in the script tho
<b1ack0p> Sveta: To sync your Dropbox, move your Dropbox folder to a partition with a compatible File System. Dropbox is compatible with Ext4
<usney> they are using an HP 15 bs2xx laptop
<TJ-> donalsd41: must be a dependency of something else
<Sveta> b1ack0p: :-(
<donalsd41> TJ- Now debhelper complains, can I simply remove that?
<Sveta> b1ack0p: you might have to keep your data in two places and sync between them by hand
<donalsd41> apt-get remove debhelper?
<Sveta> b1ack0p: rsync can sync between ntfs and ext4
<b1ack0p> Sveta: yes it seems that s the only solution. windows as a host of dropbox and ubuntu just file edit..
<b1ack0p> ok thx anyway
<TJ-> donalsd41: should be able to; this is rapidly getting more complex than I anticipated, I'm wondering if it'd be better to use a different approach entirely
<donalsd41> TJ- Maybe sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<TJ-> donalsd41: do you have either 1) another Ubuntu PC or 2) at least 4GB of free space in the current system's disk ?
<donalsd41> TJ- None of them, really. :(
<TJ-> donalsd41: try it, but I think you'll git dependency issues again
<donalsd41> I will just dist-upgrade now and see what happens. Fresh install if everything else fails.
<donalsd41> Thanks for the help :D  TJ-
<TJ-> donalsd41: I was going to suggest installing a fresh 16.04 into a container, from which you could then identify all the correct and expected packages and potentially copy them over :)
<donalsd41> https://askubuntu.com/questions/942415/default-apps-black-screen It solved it for this guy
<donalsd41> TJ- I don't have a lot of space left on this SSD.
<TJ-> donalsd41: by dist-upgrade you mean to 18.04, because "apt-get dist-upgrade on its own will just ensure all 'new' packages are installed (same as "apt full-upgrade"
<donalsd41> Ahh no, I am going to try and see if apt-get dist-upgrade magically solves it. Otherwise I will just move to 18.04 or do a fresh install.
<TJ-> donalsd41: "apt-get dist-upgrade" won't fix packages coming from a newer release that have replaced packages in the current release
<TJ-> donalsd41: it does occur to me we could parse /var/log/apt/history.log if needed to ID packages that came from 18.04 and replaced  16.04 packages, but it still doesn't help to downgrade them, do a do-release-upgrade to 18.04, or simply editing apt's sources.list to be "bionic" again!! and THEN "apt-get dist-ugprade" would take you to 18.04
<donalsd41> Alright, I will do a do-release-update after I am done with the dist-upgrade.
<donalsd41> TJ- Is there a chance do-release-update might break something more?
<TJ-> donalsd41: I suspect a d-r-u will refuse because of the mix of packages from different releases
<donalsd41> Err, that way I will be stuck :/
<Sveta> b1ack0p: do you have a static ip or wish to set up dyndns? you could self-host nextcloud and it would sync between 4+ devices
<b1ack0p> i have dsl connection.. probably dynamic ip
<tomreyn> usney: this log contains ACPI errors after resume from suspend (as well as during boot). this should be the latest available firmware (currently you have F.50, 11/23/2018): https://support.hp.com/gb-en/drivers/selfservice/swdetails/hp-15-bs200-laptop-pc/20395753/swItemId/ob-229811-1
<usney> how do I install windows software in ubuntu? tomreyn
<tomreyn> usney: this one, you don't.
<usney> how do I update the bios? tomreyn
<b1ack0p> is it possible to set Ctrl+alt+del to login to ubuntu?
<tomreyn> usney: HP support will have to tell. as far as i can tell they only support firmware upgrades from a bare metal windows installation.
<usney> I see
<usney> thanks tomreyn
<tomreyn> that is, for this model and series
<blackflow> b1ack0p: windows NT style?
<b1ack0p> blackflow: just to require Ctrl alt del at login
<b1ack0p> yes win NT style
<blackflow> b1ack0p: why tho. the login screen immediately shows the input box, no need to press anything to get it.
<b1ack0p> i like it
<blackflow> otherwise I don't think that's possible
<b1ack0p> ok
<b1ack0p> i thought it is possible
<b1ack0p> ctrl alt del is logging out user so i thought it could be cool to add on login also
<blackflow> well in theory it could be if you hacked the greeter and changed the ctrl+alt+del shortcut
<b1ack0p> i didnt know it is so complicated..
<blackflow> also, the greeter already shows the input so it'd have to be modified to show nothing untill you hit the three finger salute
<b1ack0p> where is the setting about it?
<blackflow> I don't think there's a setting, but you'd have to dive into the source code itself
<b1ack0p> ah
<b1ack0p> no i cant do that
<b1ack0p> not my level
<b1ack0p> i am still beginner
<OerHeks> interesting questions for a beginner, install dconf-editor and see if you can find that shortcut in org.gnome.desktop.wm.keybindings
<OerHeks> not sure what value it should be for login, you seems te be the 1st one
<b1ack0p> lol ok
<b1ack0p> OerHeks: i couldnt find anything about Ctrl alt del in dconf-editor
<gdb> b1ack0p: I think you're misunderstanding the reason for ctrl-alt-del on Windows.  It's because CAD isn't intereptable on Windows, by an application.  It can only be caught and dealt with by the operating system.  It's so when you press CAL and get a logon window, you can be assured it's Windows displaying it and not malware.
<gdb> There is no way (I am aware of) of enabling it at login on Ubuntu becuase there is literally zero reason to do so (as there was in older Windows versions).
<b1ack0p> gdb: i consider it as person who knows how to use ctrl alt del keys to login
<b1ack0p> kind of authorisation :p
<loganrun> is there any way to upgrade by version of gdm3, it doesn't run /etc/gdm3/Init/Default like it should
<loganrun> tried to google it, but seems like no one on has a solution or something
<OerHeks> loganrun, seems related to gnome3,  WaylandEnable=false  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1774081 and answer https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gdm/issues/317
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1774081 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "/etc/gdm3/Init/Default not evaluated" [Medium,Confirmed]
<mamonetti> hi
<Bashing-om> mamonetti: Welcome - your support question ?
<mamonetti> do you know any image viewer which supports a kind of "continuous" mode similar to a pdf reader, but showing all the files of a folder one after the other? the point is to only need a vertical scroll to see all the images
<mamonetti> i'm downloading some manga series which can be read this way using a browser (obviously this requires some html stuff), but just using an image viewer
<mamonetti> hmm.. actually i could prepare a script to create a simple html file for each episode, one per folder, and use a browser directly o_O
<mamonetti> ok, that's easy to do
<delac> if I change theme from dconf-editor on Unity/Gnome, the theme is applied immediately even on open windows. This does not happen on KDE. Any idea what service is listening the changes to dconf and applies the theme change?
<OerHeks> dconf does an unusual trick to reload themes, AFAIK
<abdulhakeem> I have a headless Ubuntu home server that I'd like to download torrents with directly, instead of downloading on my desktop/laptop and then copying over to the server. I found transmission-cli for a CLI torrent program (unless there's a better choice), but is it possible to connect to a VPN via CLI only? Like does OpenVPN have a CLI option?
<OerHeks> transmisssion has a gui too, web based
<tds> openvpn itself doesn't have a gui, so you can just run `openvpn` directly
<abdulhakeem> OerHeks: does that require installing transmission-gtk or if I install transmission-cli can I still access the web gui
<OerHeks> old tutor, but basicly still valid for user creation and permissions https://www.smarthomebeginner.com/install-transmission-web-interface-on-ubuntu-1204/
<abdulhakeem> oh nice didn't realize i could run openvpn from terminal
<abdulhakeem> duh
<OerHeks> transmission-gtk transmission-cli transmission-common transmission-daemon
<abdulhakeem> idk why ididnt think to try thatlol
<OerHeks> so that would be drop-and-forget
<OerHeks> oh, more recent https://online-it.nu/install-transmission-torrent-client-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver/
<abdulhakeem> nice ty
<abdulhakeem> i mean like i Know how to install packages, it's just the CLI-only part along with openvpn on CLI only that I was curious about
<abdulhakeem> :P
#ubuntu 2020-06-15
<SpeedrunnerG55> can somone help me, im using ubuntu 18.04, and whenever i open up any programs that use my mic, or plug in my phone or sometims nothing at all my headset audio device will apear and disapear every second for a minute
<SpeedrunnerG55> is ther a way i can see a log for my devices?
<xbfrog> i'm running ubuntu 20.04. at first install the show applications did. and when i installed enough apps it gave me a second screen with the rest. ubuntu has stopped showing all icons. i can type the app in the search box but have icons only from the a's to the k"s and nothing else, is this design? can i change it?
<xbfrog> btw it is the same on both laptops
<xbfrog> where it "did" show in the beginning but now does not
<abhijit> Hi Guys. I installed libsdl-ttf-gst and libsdl2-ttf-dev and still getting error configure: error: SDL_ttf library not found on Ubunut 20.04
<SpeedrunnerG55> how can i disable apindicator?
<Mibix> any idea why im getting email alerts that say /bin/sh: 1: Cannot fork
<bello> hi, i changed ubuntu server port from 22 to something else. but when i run sftp command,  it refuses connection.  also on error output says port 22 instead of my port. how can i fix error ?
<poutine> bello: How are you specifying port for your ssh command?
<poutine> sftp
<bello> poutine: i can connect via ssh by ip:port but on ssh session that sftp ip or sftp ip:port command gives error like i mentioned.  by apk can't establish sftp connection too. im on phone.
<poutine> bello: https://askubuntu.com/questions/944811/sftp-how-to-connect-to-non-default-port
<Ben64> : doesn't mean the same thing on sftp
<bello> Ben64: i see.  alright
<bello> poutine: thanks you. i can sftp from ssh now. :)
<daregap> Hello, I'm looking for a linux backup solution for Desktop PC -> Remote Server. Preferably I'd use something that doesn't just sync a folder to a remote location, overwriting everything in the process. So for example, if I accidentally erase everything in a local folder and it gets synced to the server then I'll lose data on both ends.
<Jordan_U> daregap: rsync is the traditional solution for things like that. It can be configured to only add and never remove files when syncing to your backup server.
<Jordan_U> !rsync | daregap
<ubottu> daregap: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<ducasse> daregap: if you want a gui solution, look at back-in-time, it uses rsync to do the work
<daregap> Jordan_U: What, if a file changes locally?
<daregap> can I access the current version and the previous version?
<Ben64> where is the Gnome-PRO-1.2 theme at?
<Ben64> it's in my 20.04 install on my laptop, but not in ~/.themes or /usr/share/themes
<ducasse> daregap: if you use back-in-time, each backup run gets a separate folder. unchanged files are hardlinks, so you can access individual versions of files
<daregap> ducasse: is there a command-line version available? I need something to run from command line (cron)
<ducasse> daregap: you can set up cron jobs in the gui, and it will run the cli-based core
<fairuz> Good day people
<fairuz> I'm having problem with supervisord on Ubuntu 18.04
<fairuz> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XjHqjtsdwk/
<fairuz> where supervisord load a different file than the one in the conf.d folder
<fairuz> I've already do a reread and update
<kreyren> fairuz, there is also #supervisor in case ubunters are useless as usuall~
<fairuz> kreyren thanks!
<shangul> Hello. When I try to record a video using Kazam, it does not record sound from my microphone. here's the logs: https://termbin.com/5gjfk
<OERIAS> hi
<OERIAS> i need help with an issue that has been bothering me on ubuntu and it needs solving
<OnceMe> is 20.04 stable? should I upgrade? I heatd from friend there's an issue with sound there
<akem> OnceMe, You can try it with Live USB, It works all fine here.
<quadrathoch2> OERIAS maybe? depends on the question?
<OERIAS> quadrathoch2, I need help with setting up a screensaver
<OERIAS> budgie auto starts something that prevents the launch of xscreensaver
<quadrathoch2> OERIAS sorry, I never used budgie, so no idea :/
<dunams> is there a way to enable trackpad gestures? I mostly need 2 fingers swipe left/right to navigate back/forward
<Dirkos> I am trying to install 20.04 via a newly formatted and installed usb but i keep getting a crash
<Dirkos> Its checking disk and at a step of squashfs (casper) it shows errors and shuts down
<Dirkos> cant even ready the error
<quadrathoch2> Dirkos please check if you download is corrupted or not
<Dirkos> quadrathoch2 the download is ok
<Dirkos> checksum is valid
<pikapika> since when did gcc start requiring to explicitly link math.h related functions
<Dirkos> Someone else an idea? I cant reinstall ubuntu or boot it via usb somehow this way
<quadrathoch2> well something went wrong probably while copying the files over. idk maybe test it out again?
<Dirkos> yeah im trying to format the usb again and really erease all data
<Dirkos> maybe this makes a diff
<ducasse> Dirkos: can you try another stick?
<Dirkos> havent got one here atm thats the problem
<michagogo> Am I missing something, or does pip for python 2 not exist in focal?
<quadrathoch2> michagogo python2 is eol
<quadrathoch2> but there is still python in universe
<michagogo> Yes, I see that
<michagogo> But it seems pip is missing?
<michagogo> Or am I overlooking something?
<quadrathoch2> michagogo i just told you that there is python2 in universe, but canonical deliberatly didn't package pip, but there are ways to get to it. their stance is, if you want it, you need to know how to get it
<quadrathoch2> michagogo and if you really need python2 there are still other versions of ubuntu which support it (going up to 12.04)
<michagogo> I see, thanks
<michagogo> That last point was the clarification I was seeking - that python2 still exists as a package but pip intentionally doesn’t
<quadrathoch2> michagogo oh sorry, then I misunderstood you first
<michagogo> Np :-)
<tribaal> I'd like to upgrade from bionic to focal, but would like to do so the "normal" way before I go ahead and edit my sources.list by hand. do-release-upgrade -d (with /etc/upgrade-mananger/release-upgrades set to "lts") fails to authenticate the release tar.gz however, is there a known problem/workaround?
<tribaal> reinstalling e.g. ubuntu-keyring doesn't seem to help
<cousteau> Hi!  Are Ubuntu versions intentionally named in a way that reflects their intent?  I've noticed that LTS versions are always named something synonymous with "stable" or "reliable" (hardy, lucid, precise, trusty, focal...) whereas the versions right after those are named in a way that suggests "adventurous" or "brave" (edgy, intrepid, maverick?, utopic, groovy...).  I assume this is intentional, right?
<tribaal> cousteau: I think it is, but only Mark knows for sure :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<cousteau> Well yeah but the names are somewhat croudsourced, right?
<cousteau> Morning
<cousteau> tribaal: btw, I don't know if things have changed a lot but last time I tried to upgrade via sources.list it was a disaster :) so I would advise against that if it can be avoided
<quadrathoch2> tribaal did you make sure that your sources are correct?
<tribaal> yeah, I think -updates was disabled for I don't know how long on this machine, so that's probably the source of the problem
<tribaal> cousteau: no, I think names are Mark's exclusive privilege (although the community does maintain lists of possible/wished names :) )
<tribaal> quadrathoch2: yep, that was it (no -updates enabled since god-knows-when) so of course ubuntu-keyring was at the release version... :)
<quadrathoch2> have fun with the upgrade tribaal :)
<tribaal> hehe thanks
 * tribaal watches as the package install scrolls by
<adrian_1908> I've tried the 20.04 server image for my notebook as base to build upon. So far this worked well. I noticed however that some cloud-related messages fly past during starting. I assume most of these are related to CloudInit. Does anyone know if I can simply get rid of that for my workstation, or it intertwined with crucial functionality?
<cluelessperson> How do you disable cpu throttling?
<cluelessperson> adrian_1908, find where they're coming from
<cluelessperson> then you can address them
<quadrathoch2> adrian_1908 no, you can delete it, as it's mostly just telling the right services how they should be configured. but make sure that you know how to get internet (especially with a laptop)
<quadrathoch2> cluelessperson buy a better cooler? or what specifically do you mean? mitigations?
<cluelessperson> quadrathoch2, My cpu keeps throttling constantly down to 800mhz from 1.6, so I manually configured my fan to run full blast and my temps are only around 56C
<adrian_1908> quadrathoch2: Ok, thank you!
<cluelessperson> quadrathoch2, so, I want to disable cpu throttling because it's obviously wrong somehow.
<Ben64> how is it wrong?
<quadrathoch2> cluelessperson look into cpu govenor, but as far as I understand what you want to do, it doesn't work, as all modern cpus clock down, to save energy not because of throttling
<quadrathoch2> (in your case)
<cluelessperson> quadrathoch2, well, I'm in chrome and everything gets freaking slow
<Ben64> does cpu usage spike and everything kinda pauses for a second?
<cluelessperson> Ben64, I believe so.
<Ben64> seems to be a chrome bug
<cluelessperson> is that the issue you were talking about before?
<cluelessperson> Ben64, it occurs with other applications as well
<Ben64> i've been using google-chrome-beta lately it's been great
<Ben64> it's not gonna be your cpu scaling though unless you're stuck on powersave governor
<alien-redfish> I want to use a hard drive across Linux (Kubuntu) and Windows, the drive needs to be encrypted but with only one partition - anyone any ideas of the best way to do this?
<three> Well your single partition should be formatted ntfs but idk about the encryption
<quadrathoch2> yeah and I am not sure about ext4 support on windows (in regards to encryption)
<cluelessperson> quadrathoch2, well, it seems stuck now at 800Mhz
<quadrathoch2> at what temps cluelessperson
<Ben64> cluelessperson: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/policy0/scaling_governor
<three> alien-redfish a better solution is to just go buy another drive and throw in in your computer
<quadrathoch2> three that doesn't makes any sense :/
<_BIGSHOT_> how to select fast mirros? my mirror is too slow
<_BIGSHOT_> i can't download fast
<three> quadrathoch2 youre right i was thinking he wanted to boot off this drive but that wouldnt make sense as he said it needs one partition
<alien-redfish> @three I presume you're on about bootable drives / OS. I'm trying to share data back and forth but want to encrypt it.
<cluelessperson> Ben64,  "performance"
<cluelessperson> quadrathoch2, 56C ?
<Ben64> then it's already at maximum
<Ben64> and you've already messed with the governors
<cluelessperson> make that 46C
<quadrathoch2> what type of device are we talking about? desktop or laptop?
<three> alien-redfish why dont you just separate the files into different directories (like windows and linux) and then have a shared directory and just encrypt the linux directory in linux and the windows one in windows and when you need to move files decrypt them and put them into the shared directory. You could also do this with partitions instead of directories but you said you only want one
<_BIGSHOT_> anyone?
<cluelessperson> Ben64, cpu usage is low, I don't think this is chrome
<Ben64> cluelessperson: but you already have it at performance, you can't go higher
<adrian_1908> alien-redfish: never used it, but I think VeraCrypt would work for both?
<alien-redfish> adrian_1908 I'll take a look at that, thanks for the help.
<quadrathoch2> _BIGSHOT_, hm you could select one closer to your location from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<_BIGSHOT_> what's command line?
<quadrathoch2> _BIGSHOT_ terminal
<_BIGSHOT_> ?
<quadrathoch2> _BIGSHOT_ when you search for terminal it should give you a programm which only has a textinput
<_BIGSHOT_> shoul di copy past url in it?
<quadrathoch2> _BIGSHOT_ you can just select also another mirror in the updates and packages program (i can't fully remember the name again)
<tribaal> well, it worked :)
<tribaal> unsurprisingly
<_BIGSHOT_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock-frontend. It is held by process 6736 (apt-get) - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<SpeedrunnerG55> how can i disable appindicator?
<quadrathoch2> tribaal it could have gone wrong, and that's why it's still not pushed officially
<_BIGSHOT_> : Unable to acquire the dpkg frontend lock (/var/lib/dpkg/lock-frontend), is another process using it?
<_BIGSHOT_> how to solve this?
<Deano59> _BIGSHOT_: reboot then try.
<quadrathoch2> SpeedrunnerG55 in gnome-tweaks or gnome-shell-extension-prefs
<dex1983> hi
<tribaal> exit
<dex1983> I installed Ubuntu 20.04 LTS with this guide: https://support.us.ovhcloud.com/hc/en-us/articles/360006076940-How-to-Configure-Software-RAID-on-Ubuntu-18-04 until GRUB installation everything worked fine, then I got a "grub dummy installer" error how I can fix that manually that my ubuntu LTS installation will boot after reboot with grub?
<quadrathoch2> dex1983 is there more to that error?
<dex1983> no I only get this error message :-(
<dex1983> EFI Partition exists
<three> dex1983 when does this error occur? How did you install grub?
<quadrathoch2> dex1983 is that system hosted? or is the guide just from ovh?
<dex1983> with the ubuntu installer, local system not hosted anywhere
<quadrathoch2> dex1983, at what step did the error occur?
<Random_User> After upgrading from 18.04 to 20.04 i have run into issues using btcarmory software. The software no longer installs due to dependencies (qt4 python stuff) that are not met. I am not able to find an installation candidate for pyqt4-dev-tools for instance - that is stopping me from compiling from source. the .deb pkg refuses to install due to missing package python-qt4. Is this software too old to run
<Random_User> on ubuntu 20.04?
<dex1983> after finishing the setup I finished the hdd raid the rest installaton began and failed then
<quadrathoch2> Random_User yes, qt4 is way end of life
<quadrathoch2> dex1983 software raid1?
<three> dex1983 the arch wiki had extensive documentation on grub and installing/re-installing. If youre certain its grub thats mucking up after an install I'd just reinstall it https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB
<dex1983> and raid 5 like ovh tutorial
<Random_User> that is unfortunate :( i liked this ubuntu alot. thanks
<three> wait dex1983 the installation failed or grub failed? You're going to need to be more specific about your issue
<dex1983> grub failed the rest of ubuntu 20.04 lts installer works
<quadrathoch2> dex1983 still software raid or?
<dex1983> software raid
<three> try chrooting into your installation and installing grub manually
<dex1983> reboot and with which live cd?
<three> dex1983 boot into the live cd and mount your root partition on /mnt and your boot partition to /mnt/boot and the run chroot /mnt and you should be able to run the grub installation. This page goes into detail on how to do that https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB
<quadrathoch2> dex1983 there should be an option for entering a shell (in the installer)
<dex1983> yeah quadrathoch2 right but with the installer shell no grub etc. is working :-(
<quadrathoch2> dex1983 but you should be able to chroot into the installed system
<dex1983> ah and n the chrooted path grub should work
<three> dex1983 you should be able to press ctrl+alt+f5 to get to a tty
<quadrathoch2> three hope you can take over ;) need to take a call
<three> dont worry I could install grub in my sleep
<dex1983> ok thanks please help three so changing to tty5 should work and then
<dex1983> ?
<three> mount the root partition of the installed OS to /mnt and if you have an efi partition mount it to /mnt/boot
<dex1983> on ctrl + F2 I get an console
<three> should be able to do this with like (mount /dev/sdx# /mnt)
<dex1983> ok in my case it was/is /dev/md1 that worked
<dex1983> and now the efi part
<three> do you know if you are booting with uefi or legacy
<three> you can do fdisk -l to see if the installer made you a boot partition it should have either a label like "efi boot" or "boot"
<dex1983> not working with ubuntu shell from installer I will try to boot a live cd :-)
<dex1983> which one is good archlinux?
<dex1983> I booted with UEFI
<three> no do this from the ubuntu live cd
<dex1983> can I restart?
<three> what isnt working?
<dex1983> reboot?
<three> yes go ahaead reboot if you wish
<dex1983> fidsk command is not working
<three> fdisk -l
<dex1983> ok I try it with ubuntu live cd I think it is better
<three> what were you using before?
<rudeguy> hi, does a mini .iso for 20.04 exist? is there an equivalent?
<three> rudeguy the server version of ubuntu is the smallest
<rudeguy> i see
<three> you can install the desktop environment after the installation but it requires very basic terminal usage
<dex1983> only the ubuntu lts stick
<rudeguy> terminal usage is no problem
<rudeguy> as long i can install a desktop
<three> dex1983 boot into a live usb of ubuntu even if its the server version it should work
<three> rudeguy there are packages that include the desktop environment and the included software for all of the different flavors of ubuntu
<three> so you can just install the server version and sudo apt-get install whatever-ubuntu-flavor-iforget-what-theyre-called
<dex1983> ah ok i exit and try it maybe repair mode of ubuntu lts iso?
<dex1983> ok rescue is starting
<tatertots> rudeguy: if you're going to depend on a GUI/desktop, you may as well just install desktop edition of ubuntu
<rudeguy> i know, but i'd like to stay minimal and only install the packages i want
<touil76> Hello. I have a question about using ubuntu 20.04 with an old graphics card.
<three> rudeguy go with something like arch then sound like exactly what you want
<three> touili76 whats your question
<touil76> I installed ubuntu 20.04 on my old Dell E520, with radeon X1300 graphics card,
<touil76> and whenever I boot, after the normal grub with text and all, when it comes to the login screen, all I can see are a bunch of diagonal lines that change somehow when I hover the mouse over them.
<Deano59> touil76: shoot the question.
<oerheks> touil76, pretty old card, radeon is good supported from 4xxx and up.
<oerheks> not a youtube card, i say./
<touil76> All works perfectly with my old ubuntu 16.04 installation.
<three> could be the card do you have another lying around you could try
<touil76> What should I try to get it work ?
<touil76> Maybe, from login screen on, it's wayland that is in use, and my old card only supports Xorg ?
<three> was it artifacting with the green lines in the installation usb too?
<touil76> No, all went well with the usb installation. The screen worked and everything.
<touil76> That is why I find it so weird.
<three> that is strange. I know this is a simple suggestion but did you try reseating the card?
<touil76> All is still working good with 16.04 so the card health is not the culprit.
<three> is this 20.04 gnome youre on or a different DE?
<touil76> It's a vanilla install.
<touil76> I don't remember trying to uninstall gnome.
<three> I'm not sure what could be causing it but I'd bet a desktop environment like xfce probably wouldn't experience this issue. The issue could just be with gnome as 16.04 used unity not gnome
<three> consider trying to install xubuntu. xfce is great anyway
<three> plus a DE like gnome will run like sh*t on your Dell e520 its a very heavy piece of software
<touil76> I know, I was hoping to customize a unity installation.
<touil76> dmesg shows an error trying to load radeon module 'No UMS support in radeon module'
<oerheks> yeah, too low end card for gnome desktop.
<oerheks> not sure it would perform any better on xubuntu/mate ..
<three> just only use the cli :P
<lapion> there is a problem with the fwupd, it won't update if fwupd-signed is installed.
<tekk> hi all, what does charmed offer that vanilla k8's clusters don't?
<tekk> just evaluating it now and new to k8's
<jonfen> How can I install x11-apps:i386 on 20.04?
<jonfen> sudo apt install libsm6:i386 libice6:i386 libuuid1:i386 libbsd0:i386 libpng12-0:i386 libx11-6:i386 libxaw7:i386 libxcursor1:i386 libxext6:i386 libxft2:i386 libxkbfile1:i386 libxmu6:i386 libxmuu1:i386 libxrender1:i386 libxt6:i386 libxcb1:i386 libxpm4:i386 libxau6:i386 libxdmcp6:i386 libxfixes3:i386 libfontconfig1:i386 libfreetype6:i386 gcc-9-base:i386 libgmp10:i386 libisl22:i386 libmpc3:i386
<jonfen> libmpfr6:i386 libexpat1:i386 libpng16-16:i386 cpp:i386 cpp-9:i386
<jonfen> Reading package lists... Done
<jonfen> Building dependency tree
<jonfen> Reading state information... Done
<jonfen> You might want to run 'apt --fix-broken install' to correct these.
<jonfen> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<jonfen>  cpp : Conflicts: cpp:i386 but 4:9.3.0-1ubuntu2 is to be installed
<oerheks> jonfen, did you add i386 archtecture?
<jonfen> yes
<oerheks> and run proper updates, sudo apt dist-upgrade?
<jonfen> yes
<jonfen> the issue comes down to those cpp conflicts
<jonfen> but i am not sure how to resolve them
<quadrathoch2> well it literally says: You might want to run 'apt --fix-broken install' to correct these.
<oerheks> looking at cpp:i386, it is part of gcc-defaults
<oerheks> what guide are you following?
<jonfen> quadrathoch2: but if I try --fix-broken, it just uninstalls i386 for the latest
<jonfen> oerheks: i am not following a guide
<jonfen> i am trying to install a 32 bit app
<oerheks> care to share what 'a 32 bit app' ??
<Deano59> oerheks: an app that is 32bit?
<jonfen> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5mqcDRP3vN/
<jonfen> mxie by zultys
<jonfen> https://www.zultys.com/products/unified-communications/mxie-software/
<jonfen> i was able to get it working on 18.04
<jonfen> but 20.04 has dropped more 32 bit support
<jonfen> x11-apps:i386 is the last dependency i need to resolve, but its dependencies (cpp) have me stuck
<jonfen> is there a way to do a --fix-broken that forces an architecture?
<oerheks> cpp is part of gcc-defaults; try installing gcc-defaults:i386
<jonfen> oerheks: will do
<oerheks> good luck with that prop paid software
<jonfen> no kidding
<jonfen> we had to take apart an rpm package to even get it working on 18.04
<PCatinean> Does anyone here use pulseaudio-equalizer in 20.04 ?
<jonfen> looks like gcc-defaults isn't in 20.04
<oerheks> sure it is ... https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-defaults/1.185.1ubuntu2
<oerheks> Builds Focal: amd64 arm64  i386 ....
<jonfen> hmmmm Unable to locate package gcc-defaults:i386
<ioria> jonfen, i  guess it's a source package not a binary
<jonfen> i will have to try that.
<dex1983> Hmm how I can delete my whole disks with mdadm to reformat/delete it with gparted :-(
<quadrathoch2> dex1983 just create a new partition table, so it didn't work out?
<dex1983> no its locked also live cd with gparted does not work :-(
<quadrathoch2> did you encrypt it dex1983?
<dex1983> nope
<quadrathoch2> dex1983 hm, could you also test with gnome-disks?
<jwr> I know that I can use a tool like `top` to examine system load with process-level granularity in real time. Is there any tool which provides process-level granularity retroactively? Like if a system was under high load two hours ago, is there a tool which can tell me that PID 1234 caused that high load? I've looked at `sar` but I don't think that works at a per-process level.
<jStefan> Hello, How could I check the last update date of an apt repository I'm using? The idea being, to check if it might have gone stale.
<knstn> "apt-cache showpkg nfs-kernel-server" -----> <various output>....1:1.3.4.2....<various output>. Does that mean on 18.04 LTS the NFS version is 3?
<jStefan> maybe even compare it to an official repo to see how many hours behind it is. I know some websites have this information, but I would like to script it and detect it myself.
<quadrathoch2> knstn no, it's just a package version number
<dex1983> quadrathoch2 strange with cfdisk it seems to work
<quadrathoch2> dex1983 oO kay... let's move on :)
<jStefan> knstn, this website seems more relevant to what you are asking: https://linoxide.com/linux-how-to/example-linux-command-to-find-nfs-version/
<JellyIsAwesome> why does my ethernet adapter say that it has 2 ipv4 addresses?
<jStefan> JellyIsAwesome, is the other the loopback address? try the command: ip addr
<SpeedrunnerG55> how can i disable appindicator?
<SpeedrunnerG55> i switched it off in gnome tweaks but i can still see it running and printing error messages in syslog
<fassl> is it still possible to upgrade from 19.04 ?
<quadrathoch2> fassl it is possible, is it recommended? no
<abtm_> need the apt upgrade command to force an upgrade....
<oerheks> fassl, follow the eolupgrade factoid, 19.04 is dead for some time now
<oerheks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<abtm_> seeing the following error when I try to update
<abtm_> fwupd-signed: Depends: fwupd (= 1.3.9-4) but 1.3.9-4ubuntu0.1 is to be installed
<fassl> thanks quadrathoch2 oerheks
<quadrathoch2> fassl make sure to have backups ;)
<fassl> quadrathoch2 hm i might just reinstall as oerheks suggests, as zfs on root is now possible from the installer right? i already had issues with this in a previous upgrade iirc
<oerheks> abtm_, reload the lists with sudo apt update, then try upgrade again or upgrade -f
<quadrathoch2> fassl imho, makes more sense. and (at least for me) it doesn't take that much longer to configure everything + install the programs i need (have it all written down)
<abtm_> imes
<abtm_> will try upgrade -f
<abtm_> is the f before or after upgrade
<oerheks> after, sudo apt upgrade -f
<abtm_> didnt work
<abtm_> The following packages have been kept back:
<abtm_>   fwupd
<ioria> abtm_,  sudo apt full-upgrade
<abtm_> doesnt that upgrade to next OS release?
<ioria> nope
<oerheks> !distupdgrade
<oerheks> !distupgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<oerheks> dist-upgrade and full-upgrade do not bring the next 'buntu
<abtm_> ok thanks
<fassl> quadrathoch2 agreed.
<fassl> oerheks yeah i kinda missed that, just came back the first time to office since some months
<fassl> but i guess thats what you deserve not being on LTS ;)
<Guest43863> Hi,
<Guest43863> I am running ubuntu 18.04 on metebook d 14 ( 2nd edition ). I am trying to figure out how to interact with fan speed. Lm-sensors doesn't report any RPM. Can I find something in /sys ? How does the OS interacts with fan?
<quadrathoch2> Guest43863 is that a amd laptop?
<hofer> Huawei MateBook D 14
<quadrathoch2> https://gitlab.com/cscs/linux-on-huawei-matebook-d-14-amd#lm_sensors maybe it helps Guest43863
<JellyIsAwesome> would you recommend using plex? if not, what should i use?
<oerheks> plex is paid, we recommend opensource and freedom, tons of mediaplayers to choose from
<Ether_Man> oerheks, plex is free for the vast majority of the uses. It is however closed source
<Guest43863> quadrathoch2: yup. It's Ryzen 5 3500U.
<knstn> jStefan: thanks for the link. This one though looks better "https://linuxize.com/post/how-to-install-and-configure-an-nfs-server-on-ubuntu-18-04/"
<Piraty> i see a lot of "testing the buffer" in dmesg, 5.6.3-050603-generic
<Piraty> i used ukuu before to install newer kernels, how can i find out which would be the default for 20.4 ? so i can stay on stock kernel from now on
<Guest43863> quadrathoch2: ah, thanks! Haven't noticed the link. Checking it out.
<quadrathoch2> Piraty, the stock kernel is 5.4 and then the latest ;)
<Piraty> i was hoping 5.6
<Piraty> LTSkernel for LTS OS i guess
<Guest43863> quadrathoch2: that's acutally a older generation model. Do you belive that kind of tweeks can be compatibile between generations?
<quadrathoch2> Guest43863 give me a sec
<Guest43863> quadrathoch2: sure, thanks. No rush.
<quadrathoch2> Guest43863, do you want to read the fanspeed or also control it?
<Guest43863> quadrathoch2: would be sweet but reading to for the starters would be nice too.
<quadrathoch2> hm Guest43863 as far as I could glimpse into the topic, https://github.com/ocerman/zenpower seems to be one of the better solutions. no idea how much you ca do with that
<Guest43863> Thanks quadrathoch2. Appreciate the input.
<quadrathoch2> Guest43863, yw :)
<dex1983> I think quadrathoch2 I discovered my error while installing ubuntu lts :-(
<dex1983> oh man
<quadrathoch2> dex1983 and?
<dex1983> I think it was my failure when creating an md0 with 6 disks with RAID 6 I will need a seperate disk/stick for boot or is it possible without it and boot from md0?
<Inge-> I think my synology disktation boots from md0 in a raid
<chaotix> Hi i need help.  I am using ubuntu 16.04 and my internet is working,m i have a wired ethernet connection.  browsing the web is fine but i am uname to use apt to install or update anything, or use the software center or update manager.  it hangs at 0 percent...  i tried using different mirrors, and i found a tutorial that said the problem was ipv6
<chaotix> but that didnt work...  cna someone help me please?  thanks in advance
<pavlos> chaotix: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<chaotix> pavlos ok thanks
<quadrathoch2> dex1983 well you don't need to, but it's probably easier because of the efi partition
<dex1983> ok thans bah so annoying :-(
<dex1983> damn EFI
<pavlos> chaotix: this will provide a link to show the contents of that file
<chaotix> pavlos  https://termbin.com/4z3c
<dex1983> Do not know what I have done wrong
<dex1983> with EFI
<pavlos> chaotix: maybe the mirror.cc.columbia.edu is down?
<chaotix> pavlos i just changed to that mirroir
<chaotix> but ill try the next one now
<oerheks> mirror should be oke, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/mirror.cc.columbia.edu
<oerheks> change to main,
<chaotix> ok
<chaotix> changed it to duke it might be working now...  still slopw though
<chaotix> sorry i did that before you said to try main
<chaotix> thank you guys for helping, hope we can fix it.  i love the ubuntu community
<pavlos> chaotix: this is the default sources.list ... https://gist.github.com/rohitrawat/60a04e6ebe4a9ec1203eac3a11d4afc1
<chaotix> pavlos do you want me to replace the contents of my sources.list with that?
<chaotix> after this, can you guys try to help me with another problem i have been stuck on all week?
<pavlos> chaotix: copy your existing sources.list to sources.list.backup and then use the default ... sudo apt update/upgrade should work
<chaotix> k
<chaotix> pavlos ok will do now
<chaotix> pavlos that did it
<chaotix> i think
<chaotix> oh yeah!
<pavlos> chaotix: is update clean, no errors?
<chaotix> its still going...  this is a fresh install so it hasnt been updated yet
<chaotix> not showing any errors yet though pavlos
<chaotix> while this goes, can i ask about my other probnlem?
<pavlos> chaotix: sure
<chaotix> havent been able to find anby help with it and its been days of trying to figure it out
<chaotix> thank you
<pavlos> chaotix: there are many people in this channel to help
<chaotix> for a monitor, i am using a 27", HD CRT television connected via HDMI.  It is a 4:3 display but thinks it is 16:9...  the only opeions in displays are 1920x1080 and 1280x720
<chaotix> i did try adding new resolutions using xrandr, but the tv went black and then said it wasnt supported...  i tried adding 1024x768 but it didnt work
<quadrathoch2> dex1983 somehow when they designed the efi partition nobody cared about software raid somehow
<dex1983> ah ok, do you have a solution for it?
<chaotix> maybe theres a resolution i can try?  i also tried xrandr --transform but icouldnt find the exactr coordinate i needed and besides the whole system got super buggy when i tried that
<pavlos> chaotix: xrandr --query | nc termbin.com 9999
<chaotix> pavlos ok
<chaotix> https://termbin.com/dprn
<kyle__> Anyone know of a good way of tracking the per-application active time on desktop?  Most of what I'm finding are time-trackers that the user interacts with, but in this case it's more about monitoring how much time my kids are using on their machines.
<chaotix> pavlos oh wow should i try adding one of the last two resolutiuons?
<pavlos> chaotix: these seems the resolutions supported on TV ... I dont know much about this, maybe someone can help
<chaotix> i am gonna try to add the last two resolutions listed there first i think....  i hadnt tried this yet
<chaotix> only the first two show upo in the gui as of now
<pavlos> chaotix: maybe there is a setting on TV (using the TV remote) to set up resolution
<chaotix> pavlos there isnt unfortunately
<chaotix> pavlos ill let you know how adding the 720x480 worked
<quadrathoch2> dex1983 https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=925591
<ubottu> Debian bug 925591 in grub2-common "grub-install fails on raid1+efi setup" [Normal,Open]
<chaotix> pavlos 720x480 is a 4:3 display and the output of xrandr  --query says it is supported, right?  so i just have to try to set my pc to that resolution and maybe it will fit
<pavlos> chaotix: well, 480 is rather low res, the windows will be really big. Is that want you want?
<luckylinux> Hi. Did anybody have success setting up ubuntu 20.04 LTS with ZFS on LUKS? I am struggling (install using debootstrap) and it basically cannot resolve rpool/ROOT/ubuntu during update-initramfs. There was a patch on launchpad bug tracker by one user, but it didn't work for me :(. Could it be due to the fact that I created the pool from Debian (ZFS 0.8.4) while ubuntu has only ZFS 0.8.3 ?
<chaotix> pavlos no
<chaotix> i just tried it using xrandr --size 480x720...  its way too big and too much overscan
<pavlos> chaotix: so use 1080 or 720 for your res ... settings>Displays
<chaotix> pavlos i am not sure what you mean
<chaotix> pavlos
<chaotix> pavlos sorry...  anyway there were only two initial resolutions available and they were both 16:9 resolutions...  thje other ones i am ading in the terminal...   but no matter what i try there is overscan
<chaotix> a ton of it
<chaotix> at least in kodi you can just resize the screen, same with android tv...  but i
<chaotix> cant figure out what to do in linux
<pavlos> chaotix: you wrote, "in displays are 1920x1080 and 1280x720" (I drop the 1st number) so settings>Displays let you use either 1080 or 720. You dont want either of those res?
<chaotix> pavlos i would but there is overscan
<chaotix> it's way too big for the tv
<doomlist3> hi
<doomlist3> i want to find out which disk type - ssd or hdd and their more details
<pavlos> chaotix: 1080 is too big for a 27" TV?
<doomlist3> which cmd for that
<chaotix> its a 4:3 tv, and a CRT not a flatscreen.  dont know if that matters
<chaotix> this is the tv
<chaotix> https://www.cnet.com/products/samsung-tx-t2793h-slimfit-27-crt-tv/
<pavlos> chaotix: well, I dont know much about TV, sorry (I use a 24" monitor with hdmi and 1080 is fine)
<chaotix> pavlos i appreciate you trying
<kyle__> chaotix: What connection? The connection type will dictate the resolutions available.
<pavlos> chaotix: no worries, at least update/upgrade works now
<chaotix> pavlos i really appreciate all the help
<kyle__> chaotix: And the more modern ones like DP/HDMI should always list available resolutions to the OS, and many of the older ones /usually/ do as well.
<chaotix> kyle__ it's HDMI
<chaotix> there were only two available res, both showing up bigger than the tv so there was a ton of oversdcan
<kyle__> xrandr should tell you.
<kyle__> Ohh.  You can fix the overscan to some extent.  arch wiki is often helpful.  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xrandr
<kyle__> But I don't know how much.
<chaotix> kyle__ i have been trying...  the closest i ever got with it was with xrandr --trnasform but i couldnt get it to fit right and it also made everything really buggy on the system
<kyle__> Damn.  Well there goes all my good ideas :)
<chaotix> it's ok i took up enough of everyones time....  i really appreciare all the ideas and help.  pavlos thank you for tryingf and for fixing my updates
<chaotix> later everyone
<pavlos> doomlist3: sudo hdparm -I /dev/sdX (where X is your drive
<pavlos> doomlist3: lsblk -o model,size,name -d
<jStefan> How could I check the last update date of an apt repository I'm using? The idea being, to check if it might have gone stale.
<jStefan> ...maybe even compare it to an official repo to see how many hours behind it is. I know some websites have this information, but I would like to script it and detect it myself.
<oerheks> one check; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<oerheks> err https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<sarnold> jStefan: on the repo itself, ubuntu/dists/focal-updates/InRelease Date: Mon, 15 Jun 2020 14:31:19 UTC
<jStefan> sarnold, so curl the inrelease file for a date?
<sarnold> jStefan: yeah -- consider also checking the signature on that file, since it's the Source Of Truth for udpates
<xbfrog> anyone here now how to set a custom shorcut key? i cant find out how. searching the net gives me spurious info
<xbfrog> ubuntu 20.04
<xbfrog> seems like it should be easy
<oerheks> systemsettings > devices> keyboard is the place to be
<xbfrog> ok, i dont have devices
<xbfrog> i have keybord and mouse
<xbfrog> just for curiosity lemme look again
<xbfrog> there is no devices, but excuse me there is keyboard shortcuts not kboard and mouse
<xbfrog> but no way i can see to change anything
<xbfrog> or add
<oerheks> scroll down in the list, '+'
<xbfrog> well shoot, it was off screen
<xbfrog> thanks, found it
<xbfrog> geezaloo
<xbfrog> well, that was stupid simple, thanks again
<oerheks> have fun!
<Eryn_1983_FL> hi guys..
<Eryn_1983_FL> so im trying to tftp boot ubuntu server,
<Eryn_1983_FL> and there is an option for a nic id, what should i put? em1 doesnt work eth0, ens?
<Eryn_1983_FL> i already got a pxe server working fine
<Eryn_1983_FL> i just dont want to use nfs, i want to use http,
<Eryn_1983_FL> atm i am getting nic error and no /dev/sr0
<Eryn_1983_FL> i think that cause i use the initrid and stuff from the iso
<three> run "ip a" it'll show your network config and the names of your network adapters
<Eryn_1983_FL> mmm
<Eryn_1983_FL> its a vm
<three> it sill will have network adapters
<three> where do you need the nic id?
<pavlos> could be vbr0
<three> btw what kind of tftp boot service are you setting up?
<oerheks> a vm, interesting.
<Eryn_1983_FL> i just want it to install ubuntu
<Eryn_1983_FL> for our centos we use kickstart,
<Eryn_1983_FL> i dont really want that part i just want it to load ubuntu install and i can manually set it up
<Eryn_1983_FL> i just cant attach an iso in the current env,
<oerheks> .. without nfs ofcourse
<Eryn_1983_FL> yeah that would be nice,,
<Eryn_1983_FL> i got http already setup..
<three> what hypervisor are you using?
<Eryn_1983_FL> its ovirt,
<Eryn_1983_FL> but the iso add bs is broken and i cant get it working
<three> i've never heard of it. but thats really dumb that you cant mount an iso
<three> you could just dd the iso to whatever format it uses for the virtual disks and then boot to that lol. that would be a very roundabout solution
<Eryn_1983_FL> im tempted...
<three> like just make a blank raw file and dd the iso over it then just mount and boot and boom
<Eryn_1983_FL> i even tried to upgrade over the weekend and it wont let me connect new nodes cause there is not python2
<Eryn_1983_FL> ok
<three> whats the reason for that hypervisor. does it have some specific use case
<Dr_Coke> Hi Eryn_1983_FL
<Eryn_1983_FL> hello
<Eryn_1983_FL> the reason?
<Eryn_1983_FL> not sure, its prod atm,
<three> hey, thats a fine answer
<Eryn_1983_FL> we are trying to move off the openstack, but juju keep messing up
<Eryn_1983_FL> im trying to appease the Devs with a new ubuntu server for docker,
<three> i mean if its only one server just dd to a raw or something and see if that will do the trick. if its multiple servers you have to create on this hypervisor id stick with the pxe booting. cant you also like install ubuntu some other wacky way over a network
<Eryn_1983_FL> its just one but they been wanting a few for openstack and stuff so i was thinking long term
<Eryn_1983_FL> its a virtio disk not sure what that mean
<oerheks> maybe #ovirt is a help, grinn
<Eryn_1983_FL> lolol
<Eryn_1983_FL> not really
<Eryn_1983_FL> i been fighting with it for weeks,
<Eryn_1983_FL> my nfs server is great for that, yet i cant get ovirt to connect to it, i can manually
<Eryn_1983_FL> sigh
<Eryn_1983_FL> so im dding it to a second hdd
<Eryn_1983_FL> now
<kyle__> Anyone know of a good way of tracking the per-application active time on desktop?  Most of what I'm finding are time-trackers that the user interacts with, but in this case it's more about monitoring how much time my kids are using on their machines.
<Eryn_1983_FL> thanks three
<Eryn_1983_FL> its installing now
<Eryn_1983_FL> ty was easier then the other bs
<rjb> hi, in some earlier ubuntu releases i think the validity fingerprint sensor worked out of the box (not sure though). in 20.04's settings manager i just got an error message when trying to setup fingerprint login. lspci and lsusb don't show anything related to validity fingerprint sensor. how can i make it working (if at all)?
<oerheks> fingerprint never worked OOTB, without the fingerprint gui ppa, with 20.04 it is build-in. still, check the ppa page for supported deviced IDs
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/~fingerprint/+archive/ubuntu/fingerprint-gui and https://fprint.freedesktop.org/supported-devices.html
<rjb> oerheks: ok, thanks. then there's probably a hardware issue with the fingerprint reader as it won't show up in lsusb at all :(
<oerheks> i think you want lspci, for internal devices
<matsaman> as far as security, I can only imagine using a fingerprint reader as a red herring
<rjb> oerheks: it's neither listed there :/
<rjb> matsaman: since there's no encryption on the disk it doesn't really make a difference.
<matsaman> rjb: heh, even better
<tomreyn> and fprint just stores RAW images of your fingertips on disk, convenient.
<oerheks> yeah, there is encryption between device and port in progress..
<rjb> either way it's good enough to keep noobs or little children out. fprint would however speed up logins :)
<tomreyn> or you can have it even faster, just remove the logins!
<dex1983> Hmm I have no ideas :-( why I cannot install Ubuntu LTS with software RAID :-(
<matsaman> dex1983: what kind of raid setup were you thinking of?
<dex1983> like this one https://support.us.ovhcloud.com/hc/en-us/articles/360006076940-How-to-Configure-Software-RAID-on-Ubuntu-18-04
<dex1983> does not work with ubuntu 20.04 lts
<dex1983> Also in Debian I cannot make it
<dex1983> EFI sucks but UEFI boot is enabled
<matsaman> which part doesn't work?
<dex1983> the grub install fails
<dex1983> or seems to work after rebot grub command line appears thats all :-( when I try to install on usb stick
<tomreyn> dex1983: did you partition manually?
<dex1983> yep
<tomreyn> do you still have the logs?
<dex1983> nope :-(
<dex1983> I'm about to give up. :-(
<Jordan_U> daregap: You might also be interested in using btrfs. The combination of snapshots and btrfs send / receive allows incremental backups that are CPU efficient, Time efficient (snapshots are almost instant), and Network efficient (like rsync, only changes are sent. But unlike rsync, btrfs send can actually calculate the diff to send itself, without needing to check what the backup server has / timestamps
<Jordan_U> on files on the backup server).
<Jordan_U> daregap: All of the above is equally true of zfs, but I like btrfs because it's upstream, has no licensing issues, and is IMHO more flexible and well suited to consumer needs.
<edoceo> I've got this odd issue on T420s Lenovo -- usuall xrandr shows one DVI output -- but after I come back from Hibernate it shows TWO there is a new phantom VGA-1 device added
<edoceo> it's not real
<edoceo> How can I force the system to not enable that phantom device?
<matsaman> edoceo: could you just say xrandr --output VGA-1 --off?
<edoceo> Yea, but how to make that run on every boot, and on ever time I come back from hibernate
<edoceo> Cause somehow, this new thing gets added when we go into hibernate.
<edoceo> Maybe it's this nvidia drviver?
<matsaman> there are some filesystem spots you can drop scripts to run on wake
<oerheks> i am sure that 520 has a vga port too, left side
<matsaman> edoceo: which Ubuntu version?
<edoceo> Then then after the failed restore from hibernate, which addes this phantom VGA-1 then next proper boot has the resultion all to heck.
<edoceo> Latest xubuntu w/Xfce 4.12
<oerheks> oops 420
<edoceo> It's a fresh install
<matsaman> edoceo: latest isn't a version
<edoceo> matsaman: but you know which version I mean right?  Latest version; which is Xubuntu 20.04 LTS
<edoceo> The docs call it "Latest LTS release: 20.04, Focal Fossa"
<matsaman> I do now
<matsaman> 'latest' is an English word that is arbitrary, it's unfortunate if they use it against versions on download sites
<edoceo> I'll let the folks who operate xubuntu.org know
 * matsaman shrugs
<matsaman> edoceo: https://askubuntu.com/questions/92218/how-to-execute-a-command-after-resume-from-suspend
<edoceo> Ok, that's good - but how can I fix the ubuntu display detection issue for-real, rather than an on/boot/resume/hibernate/thaw process.
<edoceo> Like, why is the machine adding "VGA-1 connected" when no-such thing is happening?  Then adding DP-1,2,3 too (after a reboot).  Shouldn't this display configuration be pretty static and not change each boot?
<matsaman> edoceo: I assume a deep dive into xrandr source might help you figure that out
<quadrathoch2> dex1983 still not working :/
<quadrathoch2> ?
<aum> Does the server version of Ubuntu 20.03 not have boot-from-zfs option?
<sarnold> aum: it does not; that'll probably come later, but afaik there's no timetable for it
<mason> aum: It's entirely possible to do a debootstrap install that'll get you a ZFS root.
<Severs> what would be a reason that PDFs are printing properly, do i need a different PDF reader than the default that comes with ubuntu?
<matsaman> Severs: are or aren't printing properly?
<Severs> arent, the first couple ive tried have had none of the fill in information on the print, and then another one printed blank pages
<Severs> for instance, one of the things i am attempting to print out right now is a filled in form 1040 regarding my taxes... and its just printing a unused form 1040
<matsaman> Severs: talking about for fillable forms?
<Severs> yeah
<matsaman> Severs: that's all Adobe proprietary BS, IME
<Severs> so theres no good way to print it from linux?
<matsaman> Severs: I've heard okular might do better
<matsaman> Severs: pdfedit obviously, but that's more editing than filling
<matsaman> Severs: what you really "want" is adobe's actual acroread
<matsaman> Severs: actually I've read evince can do it under _some_ circumstances
<Severs> i installed that off the Ubuntu store, when i go to print it just brings up a blank error box
<Severs> ill try evince
<matsaman> what I usually do
<matsaman> and I usually do this even for fillable forms when I have acroread
<matsaman> (because usually fillable forms reformat things terribly fugly)
<matsaman> is open the PDF in Inkscape and put in my digital text however I like
<matsaman> it's more time consuming, but the finished product can be as perfect as I want
<oerheks> how about libreoffice?
<matsaman> and you even eliminate certain restrictions
<Severs> everything is already filled in, its not printing the filled in info when i click print
<matsaman> fastest way would be to take a screenshot & print it
<Walex> LibreOffice can edit PDFs too
<Severs> editing isnt the issue, printing is
<Severs> thanks for the help guys
<matsaman> Severs: take a screen shot & print it, or seek out acroread, or edit it
<matsaman> those are your straightforward options
<Severs> yeah i converted them to images
<matsaman> or print it out and fill it in by hand =)
<matsaman> PDFs on websites always sucked, for forms too
<Severs> problem with that is one of the PDFs wouldnt even print out any of the document whatsoever, it would print completely blank pages
<matsaman> yeah there are at least a couple different form standards in adobe's proprietary bs
<Severs> all i can say is... its just so dumb
<carcamovski> puedes en 15 min?
<Severs> but again, thanks for helpin me out guys i appreciate it
<forgotmynick> hello. i followed this guide to create a notification for when a user logs in and it works great (https://askubuntu.com/a/448602). i'm now using putty on windows and adding an environmental variable (acceptenv set in sshd config) which is available in the shell when logged in but not with the script. is there something i need to change?
<sarnold> forgotmynick: the PAM module pam_env is often configured for services and may cause the environment variable set by the remote client to be discarded during the authenticatino process
<sarnold> forgotmynick: eg https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/920749
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 920749 in openssh (Ubuntu) "pam configuration for SSH prevents LANG override" [Medium,Triaged]
<forgotmynick> i was hoping to add an variable and if present, skips the login notification :(
<giaco> I have 2 ubuntu machines. In one I write an utf8 encoded txt file with vim, and it works correctly. When I rsync that file to second ubuntu machine, when I open it with vim I see special characters replaced with _
<giaco> the hash of the 2 files is identical so it must be a local problem
<giaco> solved, it was a locale problem
<miu5> hi, Im looking for this version of crontab in the Ubuntu Manpages, specifically for the MAILFROM that is used in here: https://linux.die.net/man/5/crontab .  Anyone can help?
<matsaman> man 5 crontab ?
<miu5> matsaman, man 5 crontab does not have MAILFROM inside the pages.
<pavlos> matsaman: there is a MAILTO
<matsaman> miu5: what's your cron implementation?
<miu5> yes i know theres MAILTO.   i want to set MAILFROM. My question is, why is MAILFROM discussed on https://linux.die.net/man/5/crontab, but its nowhere to be found in the Ubuntu manpages?
<matsaman> maybe the particular single cron implementation you're using
<matsaman> doesn't support it, or doesn't mention it in _its_ man pages
<matsaman> there are tons of cron implementations
<sarnold> miu5: there's a bunch of different cron implementations: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DKCGNjtrs6/
<matsaman> try cronie
<sarnold> miu5: try some of the other packages
<sarnold> miu5: there's a chance that debian/ubuntu doesn't have *that* cron implementatino packaged
<sarnold> miu5: if you find out whast implementation it *is*, you can check if we have a package for it, or package it yourself if we don't
<miu5> sarnold, how can i find out the exact version of cron i am using?  and how do i find out what implementation it is?
<matsaman> dpkg -l | grep -i cron
<pavlos> if MAILFROM is defined, it will be used else "root" will be used
<sarnold> miu5: man cron, scroll to the end. it *probably* says author, paul vixie..
<matsaman> vixie's man page covers MAILFROM, IME
<matsaman> I doubt Ubuntu would ship vixie by default though
<miu5> sarnold, scrolled to the end but doesnt say version. i found it with dpkg from matsaman.   its 2.3-24
<matsaman> miu5: okay 2.3-24 but what package?
<miu5> and 3.0pl1-128.1ubuntu1
<matsaman> just 'cron'?
<miu5> anacron
<miu5> anacron 2.3-24
<miu5> cron 3.0pl1-128.1ubuntu1
<matsaman> it's probably bcron, then
<pavlos> apt list cron
<matsaman> I think Debian is moving to cronie, so that should happen in Ubuntu after a while, too
<matsaman> and of course systemd has some kind of thing
<miu5> cron/bionic,now 3.0pl1-128.1ubuntu1 amd64 [installed,automatic]
<miu5> so what implementation is MAILFROM in then? matsaman
<matsaman> more than one implementation supports it
<matsaman> I would suggest 'cronie' if it's available
<matsaman> not sure it is
<matsaman> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cron/+bug/1750051
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1750051 in cron (Ubuntu) "cron doesn't support MAILFROM" [Low,Triaged]
<miu5> hmm interesting
<miu5> no wonder its not there.
<matsaman> bit weird the commentors are trying to patch the existing cron instead of just making the version that supports it available =P
<miu5> yea. thanks matsaman
<matsaman> commenters* I guess
#ubuntu 2020-06-16
<SomethingGeneric> Since presumably most of y'all here use Ubuntu, or some Linux, what clients do y'all use for IRC?
<JOhNKmus> HexChat
<sarnold> irssi; my config has grown over many years and now it's a bit brittle, I keep thinking I'll try weechat one of these days
<matsaman> SomethingGeneric: and now is the perfect time to say that I used to use XChat(/HexChat) but switched to irssi
<matsaman> for a long time I had both, because IRC is great to have if X is broken
<matsaman> but ultimately I prefer terminal-based IRC clients now, probably mostly because of readline shortcuts
<matsaman> which I use heavily in all text-based things
<matsaman> https://readline.kablamo.org/emacs.html
<matsaman> (just the first link I found, nothing in particular to do with Emacs AFAIK)
<cluelessperson> I don't know what to do
<cluelessperson> I keep running into issues with ubuntu
<cluelessperson> this time the login screen was completely unresponsive
<matsaman> cluelessperson: after a fresh boot? Resume? Or?
<cluelessperson> Then I power cycled
<cluelessperson> matsaman, no, just at lock screen.
<cluelessperson> then I power cycled, rebooted, and again it's unresponsive, at the desktop
<matsaman> hrmmm
<matsaman> sounds kinda like dbus isn't running
<cluelessperson> matsaman, what makes you think so?
<sarnold> cluelessperson: can you hit control+alt+f1 or control+alt+f2 etc to swap virtual consoles?
<cluelessperson> sarnold, Yes, so I feel dumb for power cycling, but I was frustrated and I'm not running anything particularly sensitive.
<sarnold> cluelessperson: login at one of those, and look through journalctl output -- you might be able to spot something funny
<sarnold> you could also try journalctl -f  and then try logging in via the gui to see if new messages are printed
<cluelessperson> sarnold, I occassionally review my syslog and nothing appears out of the ordinary
<cluelessperson> sarnold, there's too much noise honestly
<k90ghost> which version are u using cluelessperson?
<cluelessperson> Ubuntu 19.10
<cluelessperson> Linux ztab 5.3.0-59-generic #53-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jun 3 15:52:15 UTC 2020 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<k90ghost> do you have any particular GPU card?
<cluelessperson> k90ghost, Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-8265U CPU @ 1.60GHz and whatever integrated graphics
<k90ghost> the crappy intel one, ok
<k90ghost> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2020/01/login-loop-auto-login-enabled-in-ubuntu-19-10-with-nvidia-driver/
<k90ghost> please check if issue is related...
<k90ghost> or here : https://askubuntu.com/questions/1183299/cant-log-in-to-ubuntu-19-10-freezes-upon-ctrlaltf3
<aum> thanks guys, I went with 20.03-desktop for my server and opted for minimal apps.
<aum> Loving the ZFS on boot. Great to be able to share the SSD pool with the LXC instances I'll be creating later
<mason> aum: You can also do stuff like use zvols to back libvirt VMs.
<mason> Alright, bedtimeish.
<aum> I've become pretty fond of LXD/LXC, and have some dev and production websites running with it. But Docker has a much bigger fan base. Would there be any serious downsides to staging docker containers inside LXC instances?
<leftyfb> aum: docker works from within lxd. You might be better served in #lxcontainers though.
<aum> ok
<bitByter> I just instaled 20.04 and love it. It got stuck in the last "Installation Successful" splash screen and locked. Had to pull the battery to shut down. Since then speed is very fast. I am loving 20.04.
<bitByter> had 18.04 and it was just an operating system . . looked crappy. slow. I did a bog stock factory install with 18.04.
<bitByter> with 20.04 set my own partitions and gave swap x3 virtual mem. This thing is a jet using the same haedware.
<bitByter> thank you mr ubuntu
<analogical> is sshfs supported on WSL2 ?
<tonyt> might want to ask that in the windows channel instead
<lotuspsychje> !ubuwin
<ubottu> Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<matsaman> analogical: https://code.google.com/archive/p/win-sshfs/
<analogical> I'm using ubuntu 20.04 on WSL2
<analogical> matsaman, wtf you're here too?
<matsaman> literally everywhere
<analogical> when I use sshfs in ubuntu 20.04 on WSL2 I get an error message "fuse: device not found"
<matsaman> pretty sure no version of WSL supports FUSE
<matsaman> analogical: if you use the app I linked, though, or one like it, you can get it working
<matsaman> will be a slightly different workflow
<analogical> Now that WSL 2 includes its own Linux kernel it has full system call compatibility. This introduces a whole new set of apps that you can run inside of WSL. Some exciting examples are the Linux version of Docker, as well as FUSE!
<analogical> that's from microsoft ^
<matsaman> analogical: pretty suspicious nobody in the comments says "weee sshfs!"
<matsaman> analogical: https://github.com/microsoft/WSL2-Linux-Kernel/issues/58
<analogical> matsaman, yeah those clowns don't know wtf they're doing
<matsaman> sure they do
<matsaman> they're just liars
<analogical> microsoft?
<matsaman> eyup
<lotuspsychje> use the channel provided in the factoid please
<analogical> why would they lie about something that's so easily disproven?
<lotuspsychje> this channel is for ubuntu support matsaman analogical
<analogical> lotuspsychje, my question was about ubuntu on wsl2
<xbfrog> i'm running ubuntu 20.04 its fully updated so is my other laptop running ubuntu 20.04. Now i have an intresting development. Both laptops use to display all applications on more than one screen. but just recently that has stopped. Now i get only one screen  under the "all" setting and only apps A thru K
<xbfrog> the other apps are still installed. if i do a search at the top it will show it then but thats it
<xbfrog> whats odd is both laptops show the same
<OnceMe> does ubuntu support uefi?
<guiverc> OnceMe, yes
<lotuspsychje> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<OnceMe> so even if my ssd/hdd is tampered with malware bootloader, it wont actually load, as long as I have UEFI enabled in bios?
<matsaman> OnceMe: there are some arguments that have been made that UEFI solves certain security issues, sure
<matsaman> pretty sure they're basically all irrelevant, but they've been made
<xbfrog> i found ito be a pain in the gazoo when trying to install wifi drivers from realtec
<guiverc> OnceMe, nothing is perfect..   (if they have physical access to your box, your security sucks)
<OnceMe> matsaman: why irrelevant
<matsaman> xbfrog: UEFI?
<xbfrog> yes
<OnceMe> guiverc: well you had to buy ssd from somewhere right?
<matsaman> OnceMe: because UEFI is honestly more of a power grab than a solution to any of the problems people say it's for
 * guiverc apologies for my poor choice in language
<matsaman> it's more political than scientific
<matsaman> doesn't matter, we're stuck with it, largely, for this time
<OnceMe> what if store adds their own firmware and bootloader? :D
<OnceMe> thats why UEFI is cool
<xbfrog> actually it was secure boot in uefi causing the issue
<matsaman> the store? Can add anything they want
<OnceMe> unless they somehow managed to get signed bootloader from microsof
<matsaman> they can add a module on the mobo that installs whatever it wants after a delay
<matsaman> physical access is everything, and UEFI doesn't change that
<OnceMe> yeah I would see that
<lotuspsychje> keep it ontopic please
<OnceMe> without bootloader I dont see how they can do this
<OnceMe> LVM/LUKS + UEFI gives you some peace from thid party malicious vendors
<xbfrog> uefi does allow for larger hard drives to be used it basicly eliminates the bios restriction
<matsaman> encryption doesn't really protect you from what a retailer might do to hardware before you get it
<matsaman> xbfrog: no, that's GPT
<matsaman> and also you can do that without GPT
<matsaman> but sure, a lot of people only use UEFI, GPT, and large hard drives all together
<xbfrog> ah
<OnceMe> matsaman: well thats in theory, but you would eventually notice shit on your ssd, plus its hard to read data if uefi + encrypted disk is in use
<OnceMe> I dont see hwo they can add malware/inject code to track you?
<matsaman> OnceMe: why would you notice it?
<matsaman> if you used something like AIDE you might
<matsaman> but there's no reason you'd notice something you weren't even looking out for
<matsaman> UEFI doesn't really help you use something like AIDE
<matsaman> OnceMe: it's mostly theoretical anyway, vendors aren't super motivated to screw with their paying customers
<OnceMe> yeah what if you order from a small store?
<OnceMe> probably they are also not motivated either
<OnceMe> but still in any case you have a risk factor
<matsaman> have you even ever heard of a store having done that?
<Eickmeyer[m]> We have a whole channel for non-support chatter at #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to join. Other than that, please keep it support only in here. :)
<OnceMe> matsaman: not really, no
<OnceMe> ok
<OnceMe> but matsaman is not there :D
<Eickmeyer[m]> Uh, you can both join.
<matsaman> not so far aware of a reason to pay much attention to Eickmeyer[m] or lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> ..
<matsaman> feel free to provide one
<lotuspsychje> !guidelines | matsaman here's a few reasons
<ubottu> matsaman here's a few reasons: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<matsaman> lotuspsychje: seems like a lot of work to read, can you mention the relevant one?
<Eickmeyer[m]> matsaman: How about the freenode rule of keeping on the topic of the channel? /topic if you're not clear on that.
<matsaman> "OnceMe> does ubuntu support uefi?"
<matsaman> I think we're doing okay
<matsaman> you two on the other hand are just blathering about nothing to do with even Linux
<Eickmeyer[m]> When it derails from that, it's no longer on that topic, so keep it to that please.
<matsaman> I will continue to stick to the topic, sure
<Eickmeyer[m]> Thanks. :)
<Eickmeyer[m]> matsaman: Also, please be more respectful, I was only extending an invitation.
<matsaman> I haven't been disrespectful as far as I know
<matsaman> and I don't remember you inviting me anywhere
<Eickmeyer[m]> It was a general invitation to anyone. :)
<matsaman> you stated there was a channel if we wanted to join
<matsaman> uhuh
<OnceMe> matsaman: so which module you were talking about which will not help me with UEFI enabled?
<OnceMe> how would they be able to read my data from ubuntu? when I have encrypted ssd + using https/ssl/ssh
<matsaman> read your data on your ssd?
<matsaman> if the system is networked, nothing has changed on that front: if you download or run the wrong thing, or let the wrong thing become out of date or vulnerable, you have the same problem
<OnceMe> yes
<matsaman> with physical access there is also nothing changed: anybody with half a clue and physical access can obtain complete access to your system
<OnceMe> but Im speaking aboout vendor attack, so I'm receiving a ssd in a shipment
<matsaman> luckily most of us do not have such motivated and informed villains stalking our physical installations
<OnceMe> after that no physical access will be present for this ssd
<matsaman> vendor attack
<OnceMe> and I will install system on UEFI + LUKS
<matsaman> even if you get an ssd and overwrite it with zeroes before using it
<matsaman> do you really even know what's inside the device?
<matsaman> are you going to open it up and see what's there?
<matsaman> it could be literally anything
<matsaman> say you order a 128GB SSD
<OnceMe> that is true, but for example what?
<matsaman> you could get a chassis, a _tiny_ 128GB microsd card, a weight to make it feel right, and a ton of evil hardware
<matsaman> I don't know, it's pointless conjecture
<matsaman> point is UEFI doesn't protect you from it
<OnceMe> but it does until some point
<OnceMe> I can ensure I have secure bootloader and my own trusted kernels, whatever inside of ssd cannot read data and send to person X
<matsaman> I don't think so, but neither of us are likely to get to test our theories in the real world
<OnceMe> they can put some eavesdropping hardware etc
<matsaman> yup
<OnceMe> but thats also possible in any other hardware stores + they would need internet to relay info
<OnceMe> its much harder and not that efficient
<matsaman> it wasn't particularly easy or efficient with BIOS, either
<matsaman> it's still doable with either
<OnceMe> in theory yes
<matsaman> yup
<OnceMe> but if this guy has all this techniques, he wouldnt be selling hardware gadgets and would probably work for some IT security firm
<OnceMe> UEFI makes me feel much safer from disk tampering
<OnceMe> what if I want to create ubuntu fork? I would probably not have a signed cert for UEFI?
<matsaman> you can use UEFI with any GNU/Linux, if that's what you're asking
<matsaman> OnceMe: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_Extensible_Firmware_Interface#Secure_boot_criticism
<OnceMe> how does this protect me from custom bootloader malware?
<matsaman> it doesn't, it helps you understand that UEFI doesn't much help you with that
<no-n> I
<no-n> hi, I knocked my cord outta my laptop and it flew across the room :). how do I check the drive or is that done on startup?
<JimBuntu> no-n:  no need, that's done by default
<no-n> ok thought so, just checking
<JimBuntu> +1
<no-n> thanks
<JimBuntu> You are welcome.
<JimBuntu> now, if your system was living off external power... and it was a laptop.. please talk to #hardware about a battery replacement no-n :)
<no-n> yes!
<no-n> my battery is dead :)
<JimBuntu> farte well friend, fare well.
<OnceMe> matsaman: well it helps with some custom bootloader
<OnceMe> your bootload needs to be signed by MS
<OnceMe> while most of linux/unix os are signed, you cannot just roll your own version and expect it to work on UEFI
<OnceMe> on bios it will work, but not on UEFI
<vlt> Hello. From `rsync --chmod=666 file_a file_b` I expected to get a file_b with persmissions 666 but got 644. Any idea why?
<OnceMe> also I have two ssd's, I can basically use full LVM on one ssd where only ubuntu will be, and bitcrypt on a windows?
<OnceMe> bitlocker*
<evlute1> hi
<evlute1> i need a mirror so i created one with aptly. Now i'm missing this folder /dists/focal/main/installer-amd64/current/legacy-images/ - how do i tell aptly to get this stuff too?
<Darzn> Hello,I install 20.04  as dual OS (beside Win10), but can’t start normal work because drivers of integrated graphics (Intel UHD 630 in i5-9400). Ubuntu freeze on starting process.
<Darzn> I use ‘nomodeset’ workaround to boot and see GUI, but off course nomodeset is not for permanent usage.
<Darzn> I already open topic on askubuntu, but for now without any  success. https://askubuntu.com/questions/1246794/20-04-desktop-intel-uhd-630-video-problems
<raddy> Hello
<raddy> Among /etc/my.cnf and /etc/MySQL/MySQL.conf.d/MySQL.cnf which would take precedence ?
<lotuspsychje> Darzn: intel UHD graphics should not really need nomodeset unless its combined with an nvidia hybrid card?
<MrElendig> Darzn: which card do you actually hook up to the monitor?
<MrElendig> Darzn: or do you only have the intel igp?
<MrElendig> and does the system actually hang, or is it just the screen that goes black?
<Darzn> MrElendig I have only integrated GPU, without nomodeset booting process stops (but keep rolling that circle)  something like this https://www.how2shout.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/04/New-Ubuntu-20.04-Boot-splash-screen.png
<lotuspsychje> Darzn: try F1 textboot switch and see where things go wrong
<MrElendig> disable plymouth and quiet to get actual useful errors
<Darzn> lotuspsychje try and give result.
<Darzn> MrElendig for now I restart and try what lotuspsychje sugest. then search for plymouth. thank all for now
<akem> Hey, when i cannot execute shellscript by double clicking them in Thunar, i try "open with" then custom command "xterm -e" or "rxvt -e", but it doesn't do anything :X However if i put an editor it open them for editing correctly, any idea? (looking for solution online but found nothing yet)
<akem> Ok, i solved the issue somehow, not sure how. :P
<Darzn> @lotuspsychje When I press F1 on startup, I got short blink (approx 10ms) with text in like console lines, and after sec or two sec I get logon. Now I login and all working (and show on both displays).
<Darzn> What F1 does? What need to configure to get the same result without F1 on startup?
<raddy> Can anybody help me in MySQL replication ?
<raddy> All work completed, but getting error from slave
<a__pi> i have an AMD ryzen that I installed 20.04 and it's hanging at shutdown
<a__pi> it's latest kernel
<a__pi> fully updated
<a__pi> any ideas?
<OnceMe> if I want a dual boot but on a different hdd's, should I install windows in uefi mode first to hdd1 and then to attach hdd2 and install ubuntu with LVM on hdd2?
<OnceMe> or I should attach both hdds and then continue with windows on hdd1 and ubuntu on hdd2 in uefi mode with grub loader?
<OnceMe> if I want a dual boot but on a different hdd's, should I install windows in uefi mode first to hdd1 and then to attach hdd2 and install ubuntu with LVM on hdd2? or I should attach both hdds and then continue with windows on hdd1 and ubuntu on hdd2 in uefi mode with grub loader?
<MrElendig> order doesn't matter
<MrElendig> (one of the advantages of uefi)
<MrElendig> your life will generally be easier if you use the same esp for both gnu/linux and windows though
<MrElendig> some boards doesn't like having more than one esp
<OnceMe> esp?
<EriC^> OnceMe: you dont need to do them one drive at a time, just make sure ubuntu puts its bootloader on the designated ubuntu drive, so you end up with 2 standalone installs
<OnceMe> EriC^: will ubuntu see windows installation?
<OnceMe> brb
<doebi_> Checking connectivity with the snap store…
<doebi_> Unable to reach the snap store
<doebi_> since snap is the way to go, i am unable to use my chromium
<doebi_> this essentially locked me out of my password manager and hence all my work-related accounts.
<doebi_> Thanks for killing it.
<viktor_> hi. I can ssh into my server with my private key. But when i try to copy files with scp i need to specify the key file explicitly every time as it looks in the wrong place. How can i make scp find the key? Can i make some configuration file or something?
<matsaman> viktor_: what makes you think it looks in the wrong place?
<doebi_> viktor_: scp -i
<viktor_> matsaman: if i run scp with verbose it says to look for the keys in /root/.ssh/"keys". while my keys are in ~/.ssh/"andsoon". for .ssh this is specified in the config file. but not sure how to point scp to the right path.
<doebi_> same with rsync -e "ssh -i …"
<matsaman> why not just do it as your ordinary user
<EriC^^> viktor_: are you runnin scp with sudo? or after sudo -i / su?
<viktor_> doebi_ yes, that works, but i just wonder if i could skip that
<doebi_> viktor_: do you use a ssh-config at "~/.ssh/config"?
<viktor_> EriC^^: ahhh, of course. it's just looking in root because i was using sudo
<viktor_> doebi_: i do, but i didn't realize sudo made it look in root instead of home
<viktor_> EriC^^: doebi_ matsaman : thanks
<MrElendig> viktor_: .ssh/config
<MrElendig> viktor_: for how to always use a specific key for certain hosts
<MrElendig> urgh freenode is laggy again :(
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<lyr> Hi there. i'm running Ubuntu Budgie over Dell XPS 2019. Since yesterday morning, it's freezing on every boot tentatives (I guess I'm over 100+ now) between after grub & a couple of minutes after desktop login. Nothing changed recently. It's up to date (apt & drivers wise). Ran hardware diagnostics twice w/o issue detected. Yesterday evening it
<lyr> seemed stable after stopping / disabling docker, but went amok again on morning' boot. Tried tailing the systemd journal on the occasions where I managed for a couple of minutes, but no errors. Any idea to dig more in the issue ?
<tdannecy_> How do you change the location of an app when it comes up with `which ffmpeg` ? Mine goes to `/usr/bin/ffmpeg` and I want to change it to `/opt/ffmpeg`. How can I do that?
<EriC^^> tdannecy_: put /opt before /usr/bin in your PATH variable
<tatertots> lyr: does the same thing happen when booted to LiveCD/LiveUSB?
<lyr> tatertots seems so
<tdannecy_> EriC^^: Will that change the location of all binaries?
<EriC^^> tdannecy_: if there's anything else in /opt it will run before the one in other dirs, yeah
<tatertots> lyr: try booting a different version LiveCD/LiveUSB and determine if the same happens
<tdannecy_> EriC^^: Okay thanks. It was difficult searching Google for "which change location bash" and I felt crazy. Appreciate the help.
<EriC^^> tdannecy_: no problem
<lyr> tatertots I'm testing Xubuntu 20.04 atm. It froze twice in a row
<ducasse> lyr: try 'journalctl -b -1' to see the last messages from the previous boot
<dirtwash> hi, adding mitigations=off to grub default line should disable all mitigations in 20.04 correct?
<lotuspsychje> !info spectre-meltdown-checker | dirtwash a handy tool to help
<ubottu> dirtwash a handy tool to help: spectre-meltdown-checker (source: spectre-meltdown-checker): Spectre & Meltdown vulnerability/mitigation checker. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.43-3 (focal), package size 48 kB, installed size 224 kB
<Eryn_1983_FL> hey
<Eryn_1983_FL> how do i get into the boot loader or rescue option for ubuntu
<Eryn_1983_FL> 18?
<Eryn_1983_FL> i got no second os so i dont see a menu..
<Eryn_1983_FL> 18.04
<Eryn_1983_FL> i need to reset my user password,
<th0r> Eryn_1983_FL, there should be a delay at boot...8 seconds if I recall. Hit any key during that delay, then type 'single' to get into single user mode. Should be able to log in as root and change the password
<cousteau> Ohai!
<bluesceada> anyone else has some ugly font rendering issues in firefox since updating 18.04 to 20.04 ? This is especially obvious on twitter.com, when you mouse-over over tweets the font gets ugly for a fraction of a second and then becomes normal again
<bluesceada> overall if you don't allow websites to use their own fonts, everything will look good - but then the built-in pdf viewer will often not show pdfs
<dirtwash> lotuspsychje: I know how to check, my point is it seems not to diable than as before in 18.04
<cousteau> What exactly happens when I configure a network proxy?  It appears that this simply sets a bunch of environment variables (http_proxy and friends), so every program I open from then on knows it has to use a proxy.  But it seems that this change is permanent and also affects tty sessions (so not just Gnome subprocesses), is this correct?
<cousteau> So Ubuntu (or Gnome or whoever) is telling bash to load these variables at startup
<dirtwash> lotuspsychje: btw dmesg also tells you if its active
<cousteau> I would like to know where these are stored for bash to know it has to load them
<Eryn_1983_FL> nope
<Eryn_1983_FL> i pressed Z a bunch of times nothing
<dirtwash> yea can someone with 20.04 confirm their mitigations=off setting? I triple checked, its not working, weirdly
<dirtwash> ok so it turns out that update-grub is not updating grub.cfg ...any ideas why?
<quadrathoch2> dirtwash where did you edit the config?
<dirtwash> the normal /etc/default/grub , as I know from 18.04, and run update-grub
<dirtwash> but its not updating anything
<dirtwash> its a fresh 20.04 install, just evaluating 20.04 for our nodes
<quadrathoch2> oO weird, for me it works dirtwash
 * dirtwash facepalms
<dirtwash> nvm
<quadrathoch2> hm dirtwash?
<dirtwash> figured it out, i didnt pay attention there was aanother cfg in grub.d overwriting the line
<dirtwash> from the DC
<quadrathoch2> pff ^^
<dirtwash> silly indeed
<dirtwash> thanks
<Velarde> Hi all, I've tried several online solutions over the past few weeks to fix my screen tearing on full screen mode but none worked. There is *almost* no screen tearing outside full screen but the moment I go to full screen it becomes very obvious. GPU is nvidia RTX 2060, can someone point me in the right direction?
<Velarde> I know is a very common issue, and I've fixed it before in ubuntu 18 with intel gpu, but no luck now
<zfnmxt> What does Ubuntu do for swap by default? Is there a default size? Is it if a file/partition?
<quadrathoch2> Velarde I assume it's somewhere in the nvidia config (i remember being an option for that) but not sure how well that works
<zfnmxt> (Asking because I want to help someone use systemd-swap with their Ubuntu install.)
<quadrathoch2> zfnmxt normally it's the size of the ram
<zfnmxt> quadrathoch2: To enable hibernation I guess?
<quadrathoch2> zfnmxt yes
<zfnmxt> Can I safely just delete the file/partition?
<quadrathoch2> zfnmxt yeah, linux doesn't need even a swap if you really want to
<zfnmxt> quadrathoch2: That I know I just don't know how Ubuntu handles it :)
<quadrathoch2> zfnmxt well ubuntu is linux ;)
<zfnmxt> I want to use systemd-swap so it dynamically allocates as needed :)
<Velarde> quadrathoch2: I have Forced Full Composition Pipeline checked
<quadrathoch2> Velarde :/ sorry don't know too much about nvidia anymore, as I moved to amd
<quadrathoch2> Velarde but it has to be the gpu driver :/
<Velarde> I tried the nouveau driver but it just made the issue more noticeable
<Velarde> I will try the other drivers, thanks for the advice quadrathoch2
<quadrathoch2> Velarde np, didn't really do anything :P
<three> whats the issue youre encountering velarde
<Velarde> screen tearind, minimal most of the time but very noticeable on full screen
<Velarde> I've tried several nvidia configurations and online fixes but none worked
<three> is this when playing games or all the time
<Velarde> Its weird because it doesn't happen with games
<three> what then. just like normal use moving windows around?
<Velarde> no, with Netflix or Prime
<Velarde> not with VLC
<Velarde> maybe Firefox is the issue?
<Velarde> (I'm just trying VLC, don't usually use it)
<three> it does sound like a graphics card issue
<three> what cpu do you have
<JellyIsAwesome> i'm new to linux, do users have different permissions in ubuntu server?
<Velarde> i7 9th gen
<Velarde> Intel® Core™ i7-9750H CPU @ 2.60GHz × 12
<skyliner_369> for some reason focal fossa will quit launching certain applications. no error, just... nothing launching. it'll work again after reboot but I think there's a bug? I have no clue how to make it happen, it just happens randomly, and not often, or predictably.
<quadrathoch2> JellyIsAwesome it can, depends on how you set it up
<viktor_> JellyIsAwesome: depends on which group they're part of and with ragard to which files they're xrw. but yes.
<JellyIsAwesome> can you link some documentation or a guide to this?
<EriC^> JellyIsAwesome: what is the problem you're trying to solve exactly?
<EriC^> if we understand the main issue, we might be able to help you better
<JellyIsAwesome> there's no problem, i'm just looking to learn
<EriC^> !permissions | JellyIsAwesome
<ubottu> JellyIsAwesome: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<JellyIsAwesome> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<JellyIsAwesome> .....
<BluesKaj> skyliner_369, have you tried launching from the terminal, might show errors
<JellyIsAwesome> ubottu: thanks
<JellyIsAwesome> haha
<skyliner_369> how do you launch terminal from the terminal when you can't launch terminal?
<skyliner_369> Ctrl+Alt+T doesn't work
<three> skyliner_369 if youre launching it from the terminal then...
<three> dont you already have it open?
<EriC^> skyliner_369: you could type "<your terminal> & disown" but it'd be easier to just search your DE's menu for it
<BluesKaj> then check /var/log/syslog for errors
<EriC^> skyliner_369: e.g gnome-terminal & disown
<three> velarde try using the integrated graphics and see if the problem goes away it will help you narrow down what is causing the screen tearing
<BluesKaj> skyliner_369, unless the file manager doesn't launch either
<skyliner_369> three: the point was that I couldn't launch from the terminal because I can't open it. either way, I rebooted, so there's nominal behavior. I'll look at the logs later as... I tend to not look at clocks when I should.
<JellyIsAwesome> how can I stop znc?
<three> jellyisawesome what is znc?
<JellyIsAwesome> it's an irc bouncer, i'm running it on ubuntu server
<three> ah just kill the process
<DArqueBishop> JellyIsAwesome: if it's a service, "systemctl stop znc". If you're connected to the bouncer via IRC, "/msg *status shutdown",
<three> oh yeah it is a service i just looked it up
<three> how does that work you run it locally on your network or on your machine?
<JellyIsAwesome> Failed to stop znc.service: Unit znc.service not loaded.
<JellyIsAwesome> it's running locally on my network
<three> what does "systemctl status znc" say
<Velarde> three: lspci -v | grep VGA shows only the NVIDIA card, no integrated intel option
<JellyIsAwesome> huh, it says "Unit znc.service could not be found."
<JellyIsAwesome> three: but i'm sure ZNC is running
<JellyIsAwesome> ps
<three> youre running these commands on the ubuntu server right?
<JellyIsAwesome> yes
<three> velarde you will need to go into the bios and tell it to use your iGPU instead of the nvidia card. or you can yank the card out
<JellyIsAwesome> three: i could try and kill the process that's running instead of doing that
<three> have you configured znc jelly
<JellyIsAwesome> i've managed to kill the process
<three> im reading after installation you must run "sudo -u znc znc --makeconf"
<JellyIsAwesome> three: i've configured it
<JellyIsAwesome> but the webadmin isn't showing up in my browser
<skyliner_369> On a different note, it seems that GPU performance is way below what it should be for my PC. I have a 1060 6GB (they could mean 6 GiB... but it's hard to tell) why's it so slow?
<three> well thats probably cause the service isnt running
<JellyIsAwesome> could be, i'll check using ps ux
<Velarde> I'll check that out and be back later, thanks three
<JellyIsAwesome> apparently it's running
<three> skyliner_369 in what way is it "slow" like do your videos buffer even when they are obviously downloaded
<JellyIsAwesome> i'm also running pi-hole on the same machine as znc, could it be affecting anything?
<three> jellyisawesome if its running systemctl status znc should show it as running
<skyliner_369> framerates 1/4 of in wandows in the same games, same settings.
<three> well thats just because nvidea has awful linux drivers and ubuntu stays on the stable packages so you have older drivers anyway. though your frames shouldnt be that low
<three> for linux gaming i always recommend something rolling release with an amd gpu as the linux kernal includes the latest amd drivers
<skyliner_369> should I swap from nvidia to x.org?
<skyliner_369> or is nvidia-driver-440 still the best option?
<three> i'll be honest nvidia drives are not something i've messed with
<three> amd gpus work so well in linux its great but i think you just need to search for a better driver
<cousteau> Afaik the only way to get all the power from your Nvidia is with the official drivers
<cousteau> Even if they kinda work like... well, poorly
<JellyIsAwesome> i've uninstalled znc using 'apt-get remove' (not sure if i did this right)
<skyliner_369> 'tis a shame I'm stuck with nvidia. I don't really have any budget to get a good amd gpu
<JellyIsAwesome> i discovered that znc is on snap
<skyliner_369> also apt-get is dated. just use apt.
<JellyIsAwesome> skyliner_369: ah, didn't know that
<JellyIsAwesome> i don't know how to proceed after i've installed znc from snap
<skyliner_369> both work basically the same, but apt just runs better I find.
<skyliner_369> then again this is my system in system monitor. https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/rSTk8W9i/image.png
<JellyIsAwesome> 62gb ram...
<JellyIsAwesome> what do you even do?
<skyliner_369> blend! :D
<JellyIsAwesome> ah, i see
<JellyIsAwesome> makes sense
<EriC^> JellyIsAwesome: do you want to remove znc or just stop the service?
<skyliner_369> and I've only got 4 of 8 RAM slots filled
<JellyIsAwesome> EriC^: i'm trying to configure znc, so i ended up uninstalling it and i reinstalled it from snap
<JellyIsAwesome> skyliner_369: could we see your work in blender?
<skyliner_369> sure. comcast is being a touch slow so... might take me a minute
<skyliner_369> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20FDpBI86l0 this is one of the projects I actually finished. lol
<skyliner_369> well... semi finished
<JellyIsAwesome> skyliner_369: impressive..
<JellyIsAwesome> the song is quite catchy and the animation looks very nice
<sazawal> Hi all. How can I find which keyring service is implemented on my Ubuntu from terminal?
<skyliner_369> and that was on my old PC on 2.79... so I couldn't drop the framerate and reduce my render time. (because 2.79 doesn't support putting keyframes between frames)
<skyliner_369> rendering the animation actually killed my old mobo
<asdfgh> hello
<JellyIsAwesome> skyliner_369: did you teach yourself blender, or did you take classes?
<asdfgh> what tool should i use for virtualization? vmware or virtualbox?
<asdfgh> i read those are free for personal use
<skyliner_369> self taught... with the help of a cookie and a guru
<asdfgh> i must use windows 10 to run a software
<asdfgh> so i do not know what tool shoul di use to create a virtual machine
<skyliner_369> if you're currently running Ubuntu, look into Boxes
<three> my preferred hypervisor is virt-manager which uses kvm and qemu. Have you tried running your windows 10 applications natively with wine?
<skyliner_369> gnome-boxes
<kk4ewt> or the Virtual Machine
<kk4ewt> Manager
<kk4ewt> skyliner_369; boxes interface leaves a lot to be desired
<three> virt-manager is called Virtual Machine Manager in the software center
<asdfgh> skyliner_369, i am going to install unbuntu 20.04
<asdfgh> and then win10 on a virtual machine
<three> asdfgh what do you need windows 10 to run
<asdfgh> three, it is an accounting software...custom software
<asdfgh> i tried with wine without anyluck
<asdfgh> three, custom accounting software
<three> ah yeah a vm might b the best solution
<asdfgh> never heard about "boxes"
<skyliner_369> Well, if I could recommend, bisecting your HDD for dual-boot could work well to your needs.
<asdfgh> three, it is easy to run ?
<three> try virt-manager it is easy to run you once you get it set uo
<asdfgh> skyliner_369, yeah but i prefer to wok with linux simultaneously
<three> you need to make sure you get the correct dependencies
<three> and to enable the libvirtd service as thats what it runs on
<asdfgh> ok i am installing apt install virt-manager
<skyliner_369> asdfgh: well, what version of windows do you have? 10 home or 10 pro?
<asdfgh> wht are "boxes"
<asdfgh> 10 pro skyliner_369
<three> but yeah its more complicated than like virtual box i guess but its much more powerful and also is a bare metal hypervisor
<skyliner_369> definitely bisect. If I remember right, you can run a real HDD through a VM
<three> you can
<three> but its not worth it
<three> easier to just install your vm on a virtual drive
<asdfgh> hmm gnome boxes never used
<asdfgh> skyliner_369, do you mean dual boot?
<asdfgh> but i must run linux and windows simultaneusly
<asdfgh> i am...i prefer to work on linux but i must run that software so i would like to reboot to swith the OS
<asdfgh> *switch
<skyliner_369> yeah. bisect the drive. dual boot. bisect as in split into 2 partitions... well... actually more like 5 because of how Windows does its partitions
<asdfgh> skyliner_369, yes, ok...but... i must restart the pc to run win...and then restart again to run linux
<asdfgh> i prefer to hold two OS live
<sarnold> I can't imagine windows would take kindly to being native booted one boot and then virtualized boot on the next boot
<three> honestly thats how i have my desktop set up and its a pain in the ass but i only have one nvme drive. If i had 2 i would install linux on one and windows on the completely seperate drive
<sarnold> that sounds like a quick way to ruin windows so that it doesn't boot at all
<th0r> asdfgh, have you considered using virtualbox to run windows? I set up two workspaces in xfce and ran windows fullscreen on one, xfce4 on the other
<skyliner_369> It's more about keeping that 10 pro key.
<three> i agree with sarnold i wouldnt boot your windows partition in a vm
<three> win 10 pro keys can be had for like 5 dollars
<asdfgh> th0r, yeah i used virtualbox and it worked but i am talking about...hmmm 5 years ago
<sarnold> quite a lot of this page looks useful for running windows 10 in qemu/kvm https://www.funtoo.org/Windows_10_Virtualization_with_KVM
<asdfgh> three, sometimes they do not work correctly (10 pro keys)
<skyliner_369> also if your PC is nvidia GPU powered, asdfgh then I'd recommend keeping a windows partition around for games
<three> asdfgh yeah sometimes you get a used key but thats only happened to me once and i bitched at the seller and he gave me another
<asdfgh> skyliner_369, i have two ssd so yoes i can install windows on a drive and linux on the other...but it is boring to reboot linux to start win and viceversa
<three> skyliner regarding your graphics situation
<three> have you ever considered making a gaming vm
<asdfgh> i mean...if i need data from that accounting software...i should reboot to start win...then get the data...reboot and work on linux
<asdfgh> (yeah i have nvidia too but...no time to play... i am using it for ML work
<three> you can pass the nvidia gpu over to windows and use the intel gpu to diplay linux and have them run simultaneously on two monitors
<skyliner_369> I mean, windows 10 pro actually has a microsoft-based virtual machine software. I find it to be the least painful of the VM packages on windows, go figure.
<asdfgh> three, do you mean that i cna have linux on a drive and win on the other and using them simultaneously?
<asdfgh> on two monitors?
<three> yeah i use hyper-v a lot too and its good but virt-manager is just like a better hyper-v in my opinion
<asdfgh> three, wait...do you mean that i should create a virtual machine... no dual-boot
<JellyIsAwesome> three: i'm having difficulty setting up the webadmin for znc
<asdfgh> or create a virtual machine on the second drive
<asdfgh> what do you mean exactly?
<sazawal> How can I provide the keyring password to a python script running in background at the time of launch? I have
<three> sorry asdfgh i was talking to skyliner about something we were talking about earlirt
<sazawal> I have ubuntu-keyring installed on my system.
<JellyIsAwesome> i've configured znc using znc --makeconf, but i don't know what to do
<three> for you i recommend a vm
<three> if all your going to do is run accounting software just run it in a windows 10 vm
<asdfgh> three, ok, out of curiosity what vm system is used in gnome-boxes?
<three> dont worry about your hard drives you can just create a virtual hard drive in linux for the windows vm
<asdfgh> i am reading that they can run windows10pro
<skyliner_369> a VM is probably the best. I'm just saying don't delete your windows installation. that can lead to sadman times
<three> i've never used gnome boxes but seriously if you want windows 10 to run well in a vm you should use a bare metal hypervisor like virt-manager
<asdfgh> skyliner_369, ok i will not delete it
<asdfgh> ok
<asdfgh> three, do you have a doc i can follow to run virt-manager correctly?
<asdfgh> did you send me it already?
<three> hold on i was just looking for some
<asdfgh> thanks
<three> its actually not too hard to use once its installed plus you can always ask questions in here
<three> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/VirtManager
<Intelo> I connected to vnc, all fine, firefox from console opens. I installed chromium-browser but when run, it says 'Client is not authorized to connect to server. Unable to open x display
<asdfgh> perfect three ! thanks
<asdfgh> i will go with it
<three> jellyisawesome check out this page in the arch wiki https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ZNC
<JellyIsAwesome> three: will do
<asdfgh> three, just to understand do i need custom tool like guestadditional software (virtualbox)
<asdfgh> to run win correctly?
<three> no you wont
<three> you may need do mess with some settings if you want full resolution though
<JellyIsAwesome> three: i have a feeling i've installed it wrong, can you provide a link that shows how to install packages?
<skyliner_369> So I use system monitor, and it's p nice, but it's still lacking compared to even task manager... how do I look into other resources like video memory and GPU usage?
<asdfgh> three, thanks
<asdfgh> yes i will need full resolution
<asdfgh> thanks
<asdfgh> go to install 20.04 + win
<asdfgh> thanks
<three> jellyisawesome I assume you just run "sudo apt-get install znc"
<skyliner_369> or sudo apt install znc
<JellyIsAwesome> that's what i did
<JellyIsAwesome> but when i try to start the service, this happens
<JellyIsAwesome> "Failed to start znc.service: Unit znc.service not found."
<JellyIsAwesome> when i try running the znc command, i get this
<JellyIsAwesome> "[ .. ] Checking for list of available modules...
<JellyIsAwesome> [ .. ] Opening config [/home/znc/.znc/configs/znc.conf]...
<JellyIsAwesome> [ !! ] ZNC is already running on this config.
<JellyIsAwesome> [ ** ] Unrecoverable config error.
<three> ohhhh
<three> you may have bricked the config
<JellyIsAwesome> how can i fix that?
<skyliner_369> careful JellyIsAwesome don't paste the terminal into the channel... look into termbin.
<JellyIsAwesome> skyliner_369: is that bad for privacy if i paste the terminal in the channel?
<three> here how about you just reinstall it. first delete the znc config just to make sure you get a new one "sudo rm /var/lib/znc/.znc/configs/znc.config"
<JellyIsAwesome> skyliner_369: i assume it is, since the channel gets logged
<three> then just "sudo apt-get purge znc" and "sudo apt-get install znc
<skyliner_369> no. you'll be auto-kicked, JellyIsAwesome  because it can be seen as spam by bots
<skyliner_369> no need to use apt-get. just apt. sudo apt purge znc
<three> im not really a debian user. whats really the difference
<skyliner_369> progress bar and speed
<JellyIsAwesome> three: i've reinstalled it, should i edit the config file now?
<three> id run "sudo -u znc znc --makeconf" now
<three> that should take you through like an installation wizard
<skyliner_369> so... is there anything like 'system monitor' but with GPU info as well?
<three> ah jellyisawesome i may have found an issue
<JellyIsAwesome> three: what is it?
<three> hold on im not sure the znc wiki may or may not be out of date
<three> did you get anywhere with reinstalling it
<three> jellyisawesome maybe this will help https://prashant.me/linux/2020/04/23/running-irc-bouncer-znc-in-a-low-end-vps-behind-nat.html
<sumagna> umm
<JellyIsAwesome> three: thanks, i'll check it out
<sumagna> can anyone see my travis CI log and tell me from which apt package i can get the shared object files?
<sumagna> https://travis-ci.com/github/sumagnadas/graph-plotter/jobs/349913752#L335
<sumagna> lines which are similar to this one ^
<bluesceada> ah somebody already reported the bug and it is upstream/firefox https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1645681
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 1645681 in Graphics: Text "Weird font rendering when hovering on certain site" [--,New]
<zfnmxt> Is it possible to upgrade a 18.04 LTS install to a newer version of Ubuntu from a USB stick? I'm trying with 20.04 LTS, but there's no upgrade option in the install dialogue.
<JimBuntu> sumagna: libxcb-icccm4 for one
<zfnmxt> Ah, apparently you need internet access.
<sumagna> JimBuntu: too late
<sumagna> i had to include everyone of the "not found" libraries
<JimBuntu> sumagna: ok, I guess you found libxcb-keysyms1 too
<sumagna> couldnt find a common one which would include all of em
<zfnmxt> No, even with internet access there's no upgrade option. =/
<sumagna> zfnmxt: dont think there's one
<sumagna> i dont think you can get an upgrade option when upgrading from the usb stick
<sumagna> i may be wrong if there's one
<zfnmxt> Well, I just tried just updating via the GUI software updater, it installed some NVidia drivers and now the thing won't boot into (...Unity, I think it is?).
<h00k> Running 20.04, just installed today, I've got one of these  (Broadcom Inc. and subsidiaries BCM43602 802.11ac Wireless LAN SoC (rev 01))on a '15 macbook pro, and the 'brcmfmac' driver will *not* connect to a wpa2 SSID, but connects great to an open AP. It's a supported device, and maybe has been for a long time.
<sumagna> zfnmxt: from 18.04?
<zfnmxt> sumagna: Yes.
<zfnmxt> Well, it's all on 18.04 LTS.
<zfnmxt> Since no upgrade was successful :)
<zfnmxt> I think the user did some weird Nvidia driver stuff and their own and it conflicted with what was in the repos; but I really don't know.
<zfnmxt> Just trying to fix it.
<zfnmxt> s/and their own/on their own
<sumagna> "the user"?
<zfnmxt> sumagna: It's a colleague's laptop
<zfnmxt> Any advice on how to save it from a tty at the graphical log-in manager?
<sumagna> you can open a tty?
<zfnmxt> Well I can alt + ctrl + f2 (I think f2?) to get a tty.
<sumagna> no not that
<sumagna> you cannot open the GUI login manager?
<sumagna> but can open the tty one
<zfnmxt> If we try to log-in, it just freezes.
<sumagna> hmmm...
<Intelo> I connected to vnc, all fine, firefox from console opens. I installed chromium-browser but when run, it says 'Client is not authorized to connect to server. Unable to open x display
<zfnmxt> Is there a way to rollback a software update or sometihng?
<sumagna> i dont know much about Nvidia drivers, its issues and how to solve those issues
<three> zfnmxt you gotta purge those nvidea drivers from the system
<three> i've had that happen before after isntalling drivers normally you've just installed the wrong one
<sumagna> yea that can help
<rajivmars> hi all! whenever i make new folders to my ubuntu 20.04 desktop, the folders view are in row instead of column. why not the folders settled themselves in a column?
<rajivmars> is there some settings for this?
<zfnmxt> three: Purge the drivers from the Ubuntu software update?
<MrElendig> icons on the desktop are pure evil
<MrElendig> but see if the gnome extension have a configuration for that
<tmroland> which is faster in raw performance at same operations?
<tmroland> ubuntu or debian sid
<tmroland> and here i mean filesystem, memory management, web browsing
<MrElendig> tmroland: you would have to benchmark your specific workload to find out
<tmroland> desktop casual operations that are at the base of eveyday use
<tmroland> but in general, as a opinion
<oerheks> no polling please
<tmroland> no polling, jsut 1 opinion or 2
<oerheks> what answer would you like to hear?
<tmroland> i mean its clear from phoronix that clear linux is fastger than ubuntu
<kk4ewt> tmroland; test on your hardware and see for yourself
<tmroland> now i wonder if debian sid is
<oerheks> ask in #debian?
<mekhami> I'm on 18.04 and I can't watch any videos (youtube, twitch, even streamable clips which i think are mp4 but i could be wrong) on any browser.
<mekhami> I've tried reinstalling the browsers, I've added like libavcodec57, i'm assuming it's some drm library that's not installed but I don't know what
<oerheks> not able to play videos, sounds more like an old videocard to me. what card do you use?
<mekhami> rtx 2060 lol not a video card issue
<oerheks> driver issue then? nvidia says 415 and up https://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/141847/en-us
<tatertots> mekhami: can you watch videos when booted to LiveCD/LiveUSB?
<mekhami> i'm on nvidia 440
<mekhami> tatertots: idk, don't have one sitting around
<mekhami> yeah i'm on th elatest nvidia driver. it's not a video card thing.
<mekhami> it's 100% drm/codec related.
<tatertots> mekhami: find out if it works when booted to LiveCD/LiveUSB....drm or codec would actually be %50 for codec and %50 drm
<mekhami> what does using liveusb rule out?
<mekhami> because i can pretty easily rule out hardware issues because it works on my other boot partition
<mekhami> and i can also play games and do other non-browser-video things on my ubuntu installation
<tatertots> that's not saying much...you can't say it works when i boot Windows 10 or some other linux distro
<tatertots> you vaguely say "boot partition"
<mekhami> alright if you're gonna be intentionally dense just don't bother responding, thank you
<mekhami> you don't know what you're talking about that's fine just stop pretending like you're helping
<tatertots> so just find out if it works on LiveCD/LiveUSB ...being vague you're unlikely to make any other progress anyhow
<tatertots> so just do it
<tatertots> if you're so "%100" you can figure out how to fix it on your own then eh lol
<fadel> yo hi
<fadel> im new here
<fadel> new to linux in general
<sarnold> welcome fadel :)
<fadel> this place is so strange for me
<fadel> it thx
<fadel> so what do we chat here
<JellyIsAwesome> fadel same here, i'm new to linux
<sarnold> this channel is for ubuntu support -- folks have a problem, they ask a qestion, whoever is around tries to help out
<fadel> oh i have elemntary
<fadel> does this count
<JellyIsAwesome> sarnold: what's the best way of learning commands in ubuntu server?
<sarnold> fadel: not really -- we don't know what the elmental folks have changed, what they packaged, what they haven't, etc. if you need help with elemental you'd be best served to get help from them
<sarnold> JellyIsAwesome: I spent a few months when I was new to linux reading every manpage on the system; cd /usr/share/man/man8 ; ls ; pick one to read, read it with man 8 whatever
<JellyIsAwesome> sarnold: how do i read the contents? using nano?
<sarnold> JellyIsAwesome: with a manual viewer like 'man' or 'xman'
<JellyIsAwesome> sarnold: thanks for the tip
<JellyIsAwesome> do you have any specific manuals to start off with?
<sarnold> JellyIsAwesome: man 7 hier   is a decent enough starting point
<MrElendig> JellyIsAwesome: there is also https://www.edx.org/course/introduction-to-linux
<JellyIsAwesome> sarnold: i'll check that out
<sarnold> JellyIsAwesome: manpages are split into different sections -- 1 for most user commands, 8 for most system administration commands, 5 for configuration files -- each section has an intro page, so man 1 intro, man 2 intro, etc
<JellyIsAwesome> i see
<three> sarnold that defiantly is on way to learn linux commands lol. I'll have to start reading man pages in my pass time kinda sounds fun
<JellyIsAwesome> would you recommend learning commands with flashcard apps like anki?
<JellyIsAwesome> MrElendig: i'll also check that out
<three> no you dont need to memorize commands you need to use them reading man pages is great and all but if you dont even understand when to use a command the man page wont help
<JellyIsAwesome> three: what's the best way to get hands on experience of commands?
<sarnold> three: it had benefits and downsides... there's JUST SO MUCH there that it's hard to know what'll be useful in the future, but because I read it all, I often had a good idea of where things were located when I eventually did need to know other things
<dutt> Hi! I'm curious what's happened to volume control in 20.04. Firefox volume now seems separate from system volume, which is anoying since the keys on my keyboard only controls system volume. This has happened on both machines I upgraded to 20.04, one laptop and one desktop. If anyone has any ideas I'd greatly appreciate it. Running standard ubuntu 20.04, minimal fresh install on my desktop, upgraded from 19.10 on my laptop.
<three> you've gotta just do things you think are interesting and try to implement them and troubleshoot problems you encounter and you will gain an understanding of how things function in linux just like how people gain a generally understand of certain windows things by like modding games
<three> no dont get me wrong man pages are a godsend
<MrElendig> dutt: make sure the correct output is set to the default in your favorite pulsemixer
<MrElendig> dutt: and that firefox is set to use that output
<OnceMe> hello, I have an issue while installing ubuntu 20.04 it didnt ask me to encrypt disk so I installed it without encryption :(
<OnceMe> Im looking to repesat process
<Velarde> fixed the issue with the screen tearing
<dutt> MrElendig, ah, thanks! there's a package pulsermixer in apt, I assume I should install that?
<three> velarde what was it
<MrElendig> you can use the mixer in gnome or pavucontrol
<MrElendig> the later is the most powerful
<Velarde> somehow the nvidia-settings call was overwritting the nvidia-settings-rc file after every boot
<three> most people prefer pavucontrol
<dutt> I installed pavucontrol but couldn't find some way to fix it in there.
<OnceMe> can someone help me?
<Velarde> so even though I fixed it before, tested it and worked, it would be lost
<OnceMe> I installed windows on /dev/sda while /dev/sdb is empty, free space 1TB, I cerated custom root / ext4 with 950G and bootloader is on /dev/sdb too, why it didnt ask me to encrypt my disk? :(
<Velarde> I removed the startup ubuntu command to load the nvidia conf and now its persistent
<three> onceme maybe this would help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Full_Disk_Encryption_Howto_2019
<three> i'd try to help but i honestly dont know
<Velarde> OnceMe: was the option not available on the installer?
<OnceMe> Velarde yes
<OnceMe> btw should bootloader be on /dev/sda (where my win is) or on /dev/sdb where my ubuntu will be?
<three> the bootloader should have its own partition
<three> it should be flagged as the boot partition aswell
<three> also normally you format it to fat32
<OnceMe> by default it gives me /dev/sda in installer, but thats wheer I have windows
<OnceMe> and Who are you? your name etc etc didnt ask to encrypt a whole drive :(
<Velarde> I use /boot/efi from the same partition Windows uses to boot
<dutt> MrElendig, I'm not sure how to set a default output in pavucontrol. I have a Built in Analog Stereo set as Fallback, is that what you mean?
<three> valade i assuemed he mean his windows main partition not the efi partition
<three> dutt i just click the check mark and it switches the current output
<Velarde> I mean, Windows and Linux can use the same partition to boot
<MrElendig> output devices tab, click green checkmark icon
<three> velarde no i know i just thought he meant his windows file system partition
<dutt> yep, done. so now to figure out how to make firefox use that device instead of whatever device it's currently using... in 19.10 all of this was working perfectly though, did something change to 20.04?
<three> go to the applications tab
<three> you can set the device for each application in there
<three> this is how pulse audio has always worked. I cant remeber but ubuntu may have used something else in 19.10
<dutt> aha
<OnceMe> how can I encrypt my drive
<dutt> hm, I do recall using alsamixer previously?
<OnceMe> it doesnt appear, is it because Im doing partitions manually?
<three> it is weird though that firefox doesnt by default come out of your main audio device
<dutt> I've got a Playback tab with a "Firefox: AudioStream" thingy on it, but no way to set a device.
<three> hold on im on a windows machine let me check
<dutt> thank you :) yes, it does seem a bit weird
<OnceMe> ok entering usb again and clicking reinstall again ubuntu offeerd me a full disk encryption
<OnceMe> thats weird UI tbh
<dutt> three, https://imgur.com/a/4URrmM2 that's what I see
<three> now that i think of it that looks right. I swear there use to be drop down menus that would let you select the output device
<three> wait
<three> how many output devices do you have
<dutt> 1
<three> that is likely the reason why theres no option to switch them
<dutt> ..seems reasonable.
<three> does it show the bar reacting to firefox's audio?
<dutt> yeah if I slide the volume for firefox it does affect the volume coming from e.g. youtube, but I can't adjust that volume from my keyboard. Also the volume seems to reset whenever I click something in firefox.
<Intelo> I connected to vnc, all fine, firefox from console opens. I installed chromium-browser but when run, it says 'Client is not authorized to connect to server. Unable to open x display
<three> oh so like if you turn down your system volume it wont effect firefox's
<dutt> exactly. it does seem to affect it i go all the way to mute. but it's all or nothing. rather annoying.
<dutt> *affect it if I go
<sarnold> Intelo: if you don't get any traction here, try asking in #snappy
<Intelo> sarnold: what does snappy got to do with this?
<Velarde> dutt: https://askubuntu.com/questions/967061/firefox-keeps-resetting-pulse-volume-to-0 seems like a similar problem
<dutt> I guess...the output device turns off completely if I go to 0% volume. But if it's on firefox has its own volume setting compared to anything else?
<three> try whats in the post valarde sent
<three> its worth a try
<dutt> Velarde, I can try that on my laptop, but my desktop was a fresh formatted machine.
<Velarde> just backup the directory before
<dutt> alright
<sarnold> Intelo: chromium-browser is packaged as a snap these days and somehow I really wouldn't be surprised if this may require an extension of the policy
<three> wait this issue occurs on your laptop aswell?
<nsh> how can i recover something from crashed firefox memory?
<nsh> seemingly kmem can't just be copied to disk anymore
<nsh> or /dev/mem
<dutt> three, yes it's started on both desktop and laptop when I started using 20.04
<dutt> three, my laptop is an upgrade from a bunch of versions really, my desktop is a fresh install of 20.04 minimal.
<nsh> that is, access to /dev/mem is limited to 1MiB
<nsh> i know full well the long comment i was writing is still in physical memory somewhere
<nsh> and i expect ubuntu to give me some way to access it short of pretending to be in the FBI
<OnceMe> can I encrypt hdd fully without LVM?
<Intelo> sarnold: I installed it with apt
<MrElendig> OnceMe: yes
<MrElendig> OnceMe: but lvm makes it more convenient
<OnceMe> MrElendig how do I check if my ubuntu / is encrypted?
<three> onceme i found a post of linux mint with a similar issue they said "rm ~/.config/pulse/*" solved the issue though id back up those ifles first
<OnceMe> it asks me on start for password /dev/sdb3
<OnceMe> but what about /dev/sdb2 and 1?
<dutt> three, same problem after closing firefox, moving my ~/.mozilla to ~/mozilla.bak and then starting firefox
<dutt> I thinkI tried that earlier after seeing it somewhere, I can try again.
<three> dutt i meant to quote you not onceme
<MrElendig> OnceMe: lsblk -f is one way
<dutt> three, yeah I figured :)
<xbfrog> hi, i'm running ubuntu 20.04. my issue is i have 2 laptops same os both have now changed to the show all apps showing only the first screen when before it showed mutiple screens with a button indicator on the right. its now gone on both. i can type the app in the search and it will show it, but there is only  icons from a to k
<dutt> three, should I do a restart after removing everything in pulse?
<OnceMe> MrElendig cool thanks, it says sdb3 crypto sdb3_crypt LVM2_m vgubuntu ext4 and swap
<three> yeah or restart the service. a restart may just be easier
<OnceMe> means its encrypted right?
<dutt> alright, bbiab
<OnceMe> sdb1 is not encrypted and its vfat and sdb2 is ext4 not encrypted too, it's /boot
<MrElendig> depends on the tree structure it shows
<OnceMe> these are not erquired to be ecrnyped right?
<sarnold> nsh: I can't tell if this grabs *only* kernel memory (my guess) or if it lets you dump *all* memory: https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/latest/admin-guide/kdump/kdump.html
<OnceMe> why do  Ihav vfat?
<nsh> sounds like it would kill my current linux session though
<sarnold> nsh: yeah
<nsh> i think volatility framework should just let me dump physmem
<sarnold> no :(
<sarnold> it's just analysis once you *do* have a dump
<nsh> what is this fucking bullshit lol
<nsh> it's there, the kernel has it, why can't i
<nsh> goddamn
<sarnold> this looks promising https://github.com/slmingol/fmem
<nsh> some bullshit excuse of protecting me from malware no doubt
<nsh> ah yeah that came up elsewhere
<nsh> let's try
<MrElendig> OnceMe: because uefi requires the esp to be in fat12/16/32
<MrElendig> assuming this is a uefi system
<OnceMe> yes it is uefi
<OnceMe> ok cool seems I have encrypted my drive :)
<Intelo> #snappy
<OnceMe> although it said it will fully encrypt my drive
<MrElendig> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EFI_system_partition
<OnceMe> I see oly /dev/sdb3 is encrypted
<dutt> three, nope. same problme. But I did recall something else, both are fresh installs of 20.04 minimal. I cleared the laptop too.
<MrElendig> esp can't be encrypted, but you can protect the bootloader/kernel using secureboot
<Velarde> sdb3 is / or home?
<land0ps> I have Ubuntu installed on an old iMac and for the life of me can't get into the Grub menu during boot. I am using a Windows keyboard, if that makes a difference.
<OnceMe> Velarde yes
<quadrathoch2> it should be the esc key land0ps
<Velarde> then all your files are protected
<OnceMe> Velarde how do I check if its / ?
<OnceMe> I just compaered sizes from df -h
<Velarde> same as before with lsblk
<OnceMe> yah it is
<OnceMe> even swap is encrypted
<OnceMe> ncoe
<OnceMe> nice
<land0ps> quadrathoch2 thx for replying. I've tried that and Shift. Tried them at different points during the boot sequence. Best result I can achieve - that is, any change from a normal boot - is a blank terminal
<dutt> three, is it alright if I pm you? this channels moves quickly.
<quadrathoch2> land0ps okay that's weird. i have an old macbook 13 (2011) and there it's working perfectly fine
<quadrathoch2> (using esc)
<land0ps> Cool. I give it another go. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something. Never had this issue before, but I've never used the OS on a Mac
<land0ps> Thanks!
<quadrathoch2> land0ps np :) hope it works for you
<land0ps> quadrathoch2 one last q: when do you start hitting esc during the boot?
<quadrathoch2> right after the white bootscreen
<quadrathoch2> land0ps ^
<land0ps> Cool, thanks again
<dutt> MrElendig, did you have any other ideas? I got the link from running "alsa-info" if it might help.
<xbfrog> nsh: /ignore
 * nsh looks at xbfrog with stabbing eyes
<dutt> three, oooh...it does work if I use my headphones. so...it's something iffy with the output device?
<three> hey sorry i just got back
<dutt> no worries
<three> thats good to hear. perhaps you need a driver for the audio device?
<nsh> root@chess:/media/xeb/3834-3939# dd if=/dev/fmem of=fmem-dump bs=4M count=4096
<nsh> dd: failed to open '/dev/fmem': No such device
<dutt> hm, possibly? but it was working by default in 19.10?
<nsh> despite the module loading quite happily and telling me to use dd
<nsh> :(
<three> well we should figure out what kind of chip it is
<dutt> three, I got http://alsa-project.org/db/?f=34eb935e6bd8175751ead050f989fabfc2e93056 realtek-something something
<sarnold> nsh: mknod fmem c 241 1   perhaps?
<OnceMe> im on ubuntu live usb, how can I try to access my directories which are encryped
<OnceMe> just to emsure they are?
<OnceMe> flbsk ?
<dutt> OnceMe, "fdisk -l", mount them, try to read them?
<OnceMe> yeh in Disks it says LUKS
<OnceMe> and when I try to mount it asks for passphrase
<dutt> so you're good?
<OnceMe> but MB FAT 537MB partition 1
<OnceMe> is readable
<OnceMe> whats that
<OnceMe> folder is empty though
<dutt> mount it and check?
<OnceMe> its empty, dont know why is there
<OnceMe> the second one ext4 is with efi and grub stuff
<dutt> if you've got backups of all your files somewhere else than that computer and can risk having to do a re-format of everything, remove it and see if something stops working?
<nsh> aha, it seems to work with a later version of fmem!
<OnceMe> its a new install
<dutt> I have no clue personally.
<nsh> good shout sarnold
<three> dutt looking up your soundcard seems to find similar problems but no good solutions
<OnceMe> I just installed this system
<sarnold> nsh: data? and lots of it? :)
<dutt> three, so...the solution is to re-install 19.10 since that was working?
<dutt> but if it was the soundcard, shouldn't it affect my headphones too? or does the soundcard not factor in since they're bluetooth?
<nsh> but i get a bad address after 3GiB :(
<sarnold> nooooooooo
<three> dutt nah just install arch :P
<three> let me keep looking for a minute
<dutt> three, thanks!
<dutt> overall I'm lazy, arch seems like work :p
<Velarde> I switched from Arch to Ubuntu, I feel Ubuntu has improved so much in the last year or so
<Velarde> Arch is not worth the trouble once you actually have to work
<dutt> so far it's been fairly good at "things just work". until this sound problem with 20.04. I like to do stuff, I don't like to fiddle with my linux installation.
<Velarde> But you're a student Arch is definitely worth installing cause you'll get a general understanding of what is going on
<dutt> alright
<Velarde> with Arch you'd have to configure audio from scratch
<dutt> oh gods below
<three> velarde I like arch its fine once you get everything configured
<three> configuring the audio is a little counterintuitive
<Velarde> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio/Troubleshooting you might find a similar issue and the solution here
<Velarde> the archwiki is the best Arch has to offer
<three> im not really sure dutt. theres gotta be some other channel that would know about this maybe ask in #linux
<dutt> three, alright, thanks a lot for trying :)
<three> The arch wiki is just like a generic linux wiki. Its really useful
<dutt> Velarde, thanks I'll take a look
<Velarde> three: until you switch machines for a couple of weeks and then pacman f*cks up everything updating
<skyliner_369> was wondering if gnome-tweaks has any options to make special shortcuts for windows like shaking them to minimize all the other windows
<three> velarde I havent experienced any problems updating I run arch on my laptop currently. You made me remember I need to update it
<three> arch is especially nice if you arent going to install a lot of packages
<Velarde> skyliner_369 maybe some gnome shell extension can do that for you
<three> most of the instability comes with having a ton of packages installed. if youre running like a small server with a handful of commonly used packages pacman will never break your install
<three> okay imma stop talking about arch before i get kicked
<Velarde> I like Arch, I just can't take a 2-3 days of work to fix stuff when I break it
<Velarde> and Ubuntu not only looks nice now, but it comes with all the nvidia drivers preconfigured
<Velarde> official drivers
<three> thats fair. Dont get me wrong I like ubuntu too. I just dislike always having older packages installed as the software center just feels like its missing stuff
<three> yeah no 20.04 is a great update graphically for all the flovors
<Velarde> I just backup /home every week
<Velarde> and whenever I break something I just reinstall
<Velarde> (if fixing takes more than 2 hours)
<Velarde> Yaru is a beautiful icon set
<three> today ive heard multiple people complaining about the nividia drivers not working. I believe theyve been included but i think nvidia just does a terrible job making their linux drivers. If youre gaming on linux amd is the way to go
<Velarde> I switch to Windows to play
<Velarde> Never had an AMD machine, how is it?
<dutt> three, oh, is amd better? the package nvidia drivers have been sooo convenient and so far haven't caused any issues for me.
<Velarde> I play Soma on Linux and it runs smoothly, the issue was mostly when connecting the TV to the laptop for Netflix or Prime which I do rarely anyway
<three> dutt thats good to hear what nvidia card do you have. to be fair amd doesnt really matter as much on ubuntu. but in like arch or manjaro as the kernel is update the amd drivers are included so you just dont need to mess with it really
<skyliner_369> how do I know which version of gnome I have?
<three> i think neofetch shows the current desktop enviorment
<Velarde> on the about section there is GNOME version
<Velarde> just look for the About section in the Settings
<dutt> three, hm... I'm not sure tbh. 1060 something possibly?
<skyliner_369> how do I install a gnome shell extension?
<Velarde> skyliner_369: check this out https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-gnome-shell-extensions-on-ubuntu-20-04-focal-fossa-linux-desktop
<skyliner_369> I'm trying to specifically avoid firefox extensions...
<Velarde> not all the extensions are reliable, but some I consider essential
<Velarde> this are GNOME extensions (which you can install through Firefox)
<Velarde> https://extensions.gnome.org/
<Velarde> Some I'd recommend to everyone are: Dash to Panel, IP Finder, No Title Bar - Forked, and OpenWeather
<dutt> oh right, these days ubuntu is running a normal gnome right?
<dutt> oh well, time for bed. have a good morning/day/night/somethingsomething folks.
<skyliner_369> compiz alike windows effect seems the least buggy
<sazawal> Hi all. How can I disable keyring password prompt from temrinal?
<ash_worksi> when I open the file explorer (or whatever its called) and start typing, it searches for what I'm typing for, I was expecting for it to just filter or move to matching files in the current directory
<ash_worksi> how can I do the latter?
<ash_worksi> hello?
<sazawal> ash_worksi, It is the file explorer feature, which is nautilus, maybe that would help you to find out the answer. I was also searching for it, but didn't find a good solution apart from installing some other file explorer. Check out the ones being used in LXDE and Cinnamon.
<skyliner_369> with virt-manager, are there any guest-side tools?
<nanthencodeneeth> is it possible to install wine1.8 on ubuntu 18.04
<nanthencodeneeth> what command should i give
<nanthencodeneeth> in terminal
<Bashing-om> !wine bionic
<Bashing-om> !info wine bionic
<ubottu> Package wine does not exist in bionic
<nanthencodeneeth> can i use some ppa
<nanthencodeneeth> to install wine1.8 on bionic
<skm> lazy
<Bashing-om> nanthencodeneeth: Non-authoritive but a quick look all I see is 1.6 available in bionic.
<Bashing-om> !wine | nanthencodeneeth
<ubottu> nanthencodeneeth: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<nanthencodeneeth> @Bashing-om can i make a deb package of wine1.8 .If so can you give me some leads on how to do that
<ash_worksi> is there a way to split screen the files app?
<ash_worksi> I thought there was
<Bashing-om> nanthencodeneeth: Sorry - I have no wine experience.
<nanthencodeneeth> Bashing-om ok no problem
<Bashing-om> nanthencodeneeth: ^^ might be better asked in the #winehq channel.
<nanthencodeneeth> Bashing-om ok thanks for the reference
<sazawal> Hi all. How can I disable keyring password prompt from temrinal?
<npm>  running kubuntu 18.04.4LTS, I note "cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/policy*/scaling_max_freq" shows CPU0 max freq at 4.2Ghz, CPU 1-7 shjows max freq at 4.6Ghz. What changed in recent updates to lock the CPU0 frequency to 4.2Ghz when it used to go up to 4.6Ghz. Furthermore setting governmor to 'performance' nowadays limits the top cpu freq to under 4.2Ghz, used to go to 4.6Ghz . Any suggested fixes or workarounds? This seems to be a bug
<npm> with latest kernel updates (5.3.0-59-generic).... previously this was not a problem and all cpu's max speed was the same...
<npm> And note that simplistic attempts to fix, like "echo 4600000 | sudo tee /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/policy0/scaling_max_freq" don't work...  afterwards still see "cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/policy0/scaling_max_freq --> 4200000"    CPU 1-7 show  (correctly): "cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/policy1/scaling_max_freq --> 460000"
<npm> In other words for CPU 1-7 i see "hardware limits: 800 MHz - 4.60 GHz" but for CPU0 only I see "hardware limits: 800 MHz - 4.20 GHz" --- this seems to limit top cpu speed for all cpu0-7 at 4.2Ghz, used to go to 4.6Ghz. I'm using "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700K CPU @ 4.00GHz" CPU
<spacefrog> hello
<spacefrog> is there a reason why LibreOffice looks like a windows 95 application on the latest version of Ubuntu?
<skm> is that a diss
<shibboleth> when will ubuntu automatically delete racist content?
<shibboleth> why isn't doing this already? has the development teams diversity been certified?
<shibboleth> yes, i'm kidding
<spacefrog> wait what?
<spacefrog> is this the off-topic channel?
<shibboleth> he said, belittling the outcry due to systemic racism
<npm> ignoring questions about cpufreq scaling bugs in latest 5.3 kernels from 18.04 HWE is racist :-)
<shibboleth> npm, black lives matter, turn on cnn to watch them tar and feather a monster who doesn't care
<npm> sorry, i
<npm> i'm busy fixing bugs caused by renaming "master" branch in git
<shibboleth> oh
<shibboleth> that is totally uncouth
<npm> yeah, and i can't use a master key anymore, nor have a master-copy of media.
<shibboleth> npm, and the blacklists? oh, the blacklists
<IAEON> any channel for ubuntu arm support?
<spacefrog> solved my own problem
<spacefrog> needed the gtk3+ integration package
<skm> tell us about your problem
<skm> ye
<skm> spacefrog: libreoffice is now pretty?
<glue11> Hi everyone, for some reason unattended-upgrade is not updating my package list, though if update manually, it installs packages for me. Any idea what's going on? I think I have the right option set to enable updating the package list: APT::Periodic::Update-Package-Lists "1"
<sarnold> glue11: iirc unattended-upgrade will install only security updates, not all updates
<glue11> For me, it installs security updates if there are updates available. The problem is it never knows when there are updates because it never downloads a new packages list.
<SirScott> after upgrading from 18.04 --> 20.04, my /etc/network/interfaces file isn't working - the br0 device doesn't get created. Any ideas?  https://bpa.st/PFPA
<sarnold> SirScott: did you reinstall ifupdown?
<SirScott> sarnold: I did 'do-release-upgrade' and that's it. If that was included, yes. Do I need to do that manually?
<h00k> So, I was on another ubuntu based distro that was using a 5.3 kernel which did *NOT* have a wifi issue I'm having on Ubuntu with the 20.04 5.4.x kernel. I'd prefer to use an older kernel on ubuntu. What's the way to go about that these days?
<sarnold> SirScott: I'm not entirely sure what happens on upgrades to 20.04... does ifup and ifdown exist? do they work?
<SirScott> sarnold: 'ifup br0' works
<SirScott> sarnold: 'ifup br0 -> ifup: interface br0 already configured'  (because i have done so manually.)
<sarnold> SirScott: hmm, okay, then I was headed off into the weeds ;) sorry
<SirScott> sarnold: ah, i see an article about how to switch back to /etc/network/interfaces, but if it's deprecated I guess I should learn what the correct way is.
<sarnold> SirScott: netplan is the new method, the yaml you give it can either turn into networkmanager configs or systemd-networkd configs https://netplan.io/examples#configuring-network-bridges
<SirScott> sarnold: thanks, i'll give that a whirl!
<jsubl2> which dl should i do to get the unity desktop
<seven-eleven> hi do you see any conflicts to 20.04 packages in this package DSC file? http://download.bareos.org/bareos/release/18.2/xUbuntu_18.04/bareos_18.2.5-144.1.dsc
<sarnold> seven-eleven: what problem are you trying to solve?
<Bashing-om> !unity | jsubl2
<ubottu> jsubl2: Unity is a graphical shell for the GNOME desktop environment. Ubuntu used it by default from 11.04 to 17.04. For more information, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity
<seven-eleven> sarnold, i want to upgrade to ubuntu 20.04 but the application bareos packages only for 18.04, not 20.04 yet
<seven-eleven> to me it looks like i could just install that package on 20.04 though, I don't see any depedency issue, but im not sure
<sarnold> seven-eleven: aha; the binary dependencies are tracked in the debian/control file in the source package itself, you can't spot those in the .dsc
<seven-eleven> oh
<jsubl2> does the latest ubuntu desktop tweak gnome. or is it pretty much the default gnome
<seven-eleven> sarnold, do I find it in the tar.gz here: http://download.bareos.org/bareos/release/18.2/xUbuntu_18.04/
<seven-eleven> bareos_18.2.5.orig.tar.gz that is?
<seven-eleven> found it in the tar.gz yeah
<seven-eleven> sarnold, debian/control: http://ix.io/2pmV
<Bashing-om> jsubl2: I do not run gnome so can not say -- as to Unity there is also "Ubuntu Unity Remix 20.04" : https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-unity-remix-20-04/15968 .
<seven-eleven> is there a tool where I can simply copy the depedencies inside and the tool calculates for me if there are issues?
<jsubl2> tx Bashing-om
<jsubl2> i been reading the latest techrepublic article on unity.  they were a fan
<sarnold> seven-eleven: because that uses openssl and mysql, I'm a little hesistant to say it'll just work -- I suggest trying it out on a test system first
 * StatelessCat MEOW !
<seven-eleven> sarnold, hm, the best would be the maintainer itself adds 20.04 support, because in worst case the code is not compatible to newer mysql/openssl versions. but waiting to upgrade to 20.04 only because of that package would be annoying too :-)
<seven-eleven> unfortunately all my computers are backed up by that software
<sarnold> seven-eleven: it might be worth spinning a VM to find out how well it'll work -- it might go fine, it might require a rebuild, or it might even require patching... it's hard to guess
<seven-eleven> mhm
<jjbuggle> q: how can I prevent my mouse from waking up my laptop from suspend?  I close my laptop lid and if I move my mouse, it immediately wakes up again, which is not a useful behavior for me.
<mnabid> hi
<quadrathoch2> hi mnabid
<admin0> hi .. how do I run a script on every user login ?
<admin0> in ubuntu bash
<admin0> i tried to put a script inside /etc/profile.d/ and chmod 755 .. but does not seem to execute
<Kali_Yuga> Hello I have an ubuntu system here that has the HWE Stack installed that doesn't really need it, how can I remove the HWE stack or can it even be removed once it's installed?
<Kali_Yuga> or should I just leave it alone now
<Velarde> admin0: I might be very wrong but you could try placing it on xinitrc
<quadrathoch2> Kali_Yuga it doesn't really hurt honestly
<admin0> its a ubuntu server without any x installed
<admin0> the only package installed is ssh
<quadrathoch2> admin0 then it should be bashrc
<Kali_Yuga> quadrathoch2: okay I get I will then
<Kali_Yuga> quadrathoch2: thx
<quadrathoch2> yw Kali_Yuga
<Velarde> but isn't bashrc for individual users?
<quadrathoch2> well he was asking for at user login *shrug*
<admin0> any user login to be sure
<Velarde> he said on every user login
<admin0> i want to get a notice when any ssh user logs in to the jumphost saying "user X has logged in from $ipaddr"
<Velarde> I'm not really sure
<quadrathoch2> oh admin0 sorry I misunderstood you
<gova> have you tried /etc/profile
<admin0> yep .. i put a script in the end of the /etc/profile that pings 8.8.8.8 -c 1 .. then tcpdump host 8.8.8.8 to check if it executes, it did not
<quadrathoch2> admin0 btw, what do you mean by notice?
<quadrathoch2> notification or email or..? ^^
<gova> Did you try to manually run that script and it executes? (assuming it is a separate script called from /etc/profile)
<admin0> manually it executes fine
<admin0> oh .. i put the direct command to profile
<quadrathoch2> :3
<admin0> i need to call the script from profile ? that i did not do
<sarnold> admin0: and if the user changes their shell to tcsh? what then?
<sarnold> admin0: do yo ustill want the script to run? or no?
<gova> I don't think it would make difference, I was just wondering that missing shebang or +x could be the case
<sarnold> admin0: keeping track of user logins sounds more like a task for reading /var/log/auth.log or systemd-journald logs or auditd logs -- all of which can be sent to a log collection host
<admin0> didn't work
<admin0> sarnold, well actually, the login script connects to a rest api and downloads/activates his training course from first login
<admin0> all google documents point to either /etc/profile or bashrc or profile.d which did not worked in my case :(
<gova> if nothing works, try to configure libpam and look at pam_exec module
<admin0> actually, creating /etc/ssh/sshrc worked ( for ssh use cases )
<admin0> that solves 1/2 the issue of people login in via ssh
<admin0> still trying to figure out to trigger a script based on console login
<sarnold> hmm, if it's just the first login, you could do something like set their shell to a program that does the http rest request, then tries to change their shell to bash, then runs bash
#ubuntu 2020-06-17
<cyberspectre> Is there a straightforward way to make Ubuntu boot (and work) despite daily unclean power loss?
<cyberspectre> Or is there another distro designed for this?
<sarnold> cyberspectre: have you looked over ubuntu core yet? https://ubuntu.com/core
<sarnold> cyberspectre: the ubuntu core update mechanism is transactional and doesn't rely on maintainer scripts (to the same degree?) that they are used in typical deb packaging; it should be more resilient to random power losses than the usual 'classic' ubuntu
<cyberspectre> sarnold, thanks, I'll check that out
<cluelessperson> does anyone know a good gigabit wifi card that plays nice with linux?
<moonfmdesire> I have an nvidea card I just installed and went into 'proprietary driivers' tab to install drivers. I launched Blender and it does not recognize the card I have. Therefore, I may have done it incorrectly.
<Bashing-om> moonfmdesire: Show us in a pastebin ' sudo lshw -C display '.
<skyliner_369> AAAAA curse you nvidia! making youtube videos randomly freeze during playback
<skyliner_369> and keeping everything else closed source about your GPUs so that there's only 2 unpaid interns making linux drivers
<poutine> hmm not sure you can blame nvidia for that
<skyliner_369> I don't really... it's just more complaining about the awfully made drivers.
<poutine> So I've been using linux since the 90s, and it used to be you had to install catalyst control center, and everyone hated ATI/AMD drivers/cards in linux, it's a little crazy to hear the opposite in 2020
<poutine> I guess they just need to compete against CUDA
<skyliner_369> it's probably actually because AMD has been getting a TON more open about their stuff. it puts them constantly on the back foot because any innovation they make nvidia will instantly snap up but when nvidia makes an innovation AMD has to skirt the patents for their own version.
<conr> is it possible to use cli to rename folders dynamically from `[2020] Title` to this `Title (2020)`?
<kinghat> with systemd timers why does it need to invoke a service?
<kinghat> cant it just run its directive and that it?
<kinghat> WakeSystem=true in this case
<kinghat> otherwise you have to create a no-op service
<kinghat> this and under the resume timer section: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2348514&p=13590987#post13590987
<poutine> conr: pretty ugly and not perfect, but IFS=$'\n'; for i in `find ./ -type d`; do ND=`echo $i |sed 's/^\.\/\[/(/g' |sed 's/\]/\)/g' |sed 's/^\([^ ]\+\) \(.*\)$/\2 \1/g'`; mv "${i}" "${ND}"; done;
<nanthencodeneeth> midhun@midhun-Vostro-15-3568:/media/midhun/52ECEF3AECEF174F$ mkdir newmkdir: cannot create directory ‘new’: Read-only file system
<poutine> conr: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bSthygCVpy/
<quadrathoch2> you have to chown the usb stick nanthencodeneeth
<poutine> quadrathoch2: eh looks more like a ro file system
<poutine> like the message indicates
<nanthencodeneeth> it is a harddisk partition
<conr> poutine: thx ill try
<poutine> nanthencodeneeth: Remount it as rw
<quadrathoch2> i get that error when I just created the filesystem with parted *shrug* poutine
<nanthencodeneeth> quadrathoch2 not allowed to do chown
<poutine> chown really has nothing to do with this
<poutine> quadrathoch2 doesn't know what he's saying
<poutine> remount it as rw
<poutine> I'm not saying it's not possible there's more permissions issues once you remount as a read/write filesystem, but you just can't mkdir (write) to a read-only filesystem, it just doesn't work
<poutine> no amount of chowning will change that
<nanthencodeneeth> @potine can you give me commands to do that
<nanthencodeneeth> sorry* poutine
<poutine> nanthencodeneeth: What's the device and mount point?
<poutine> sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/something /mnt/something
<poutine> usually
<poutine> if you post the output of the 'mount' command I could probably tell you
<nanthencodeneeth> poutine https://paste.debian.net/1152439/
<nanthencodeneeth> sorry for delay my connection got interrupted
<conr> poutine: looks like it only works if running from the same level
<poutine> true conr, it is flawed
<conr> poutine: can i run one folder up? no its still great.
<poutine> hmm nanthencodeneeth, it does look like it's mounted read-write here
<poutine> is this ntfs?
<nanthencodeneeth> poutine yes it is ntfs
<poutine> might need ntfs-3g, but I don't know, I didn't realize it was a fuse mount
<sazawal> How do I disable the keyring password prompt on linux? ubuntu-keyring in my case.
<pi0> how can i troubleshoot an app that does not load
<pi0> when i try to launch it via cli
<bparker> pi0: gdb perhaps, but it kinda depends on what you mean by "does not load"
<pi0> bparker: i downloaded unityhub
<pi0> to install unity3d
<pi0> its an applimage
<pi0> binary
<pi0> these are the permissions -rwxrwxr-x
<edgars> yo
<edgars> ubuntu 20.04 +10TB hdd, why autopartitioning creates 538MB fat32 partition?
<bparker> EFI
<edgars> and why after install /boot is empty?
<bparker> it shouldn't be afaik
<bparker> where is your kernel otherwise
<bparker> and how did you even boot
<edgars> i cant boot
<bparker> well then that would explain it
<bparker> maybe should have mentioned that first
<pi0> hmm let me reboot
<edgars> how it comest, that id does not install kernel?
<bparker> I can only assume something went wrong during the install
<bparker> no idea
<OnceMe> when I select encrypt whole drive while installing, I cannot choose partition for / or such?
<OnceMe> cause my partition is now 999G for /
 * edgars is frustrated
<OnceMe> how can I get back my indicator of opened app?
<OnceMe> there is a dot on left which indicates app is runing, but how do I get indicator dot on right of icon when app is main focus?
<OnceMe> also how do I switch between apps on a wheel mouse scroll, like it used to be in 16.04?
<OnceMe> and when maximize apps, I set x - [] on left but when I maximize activity bar is still in top, not like in 16.04
<bparker> that sounds quite dependent on what WM you use
<OnceMe> wm?
<OnceMe> its gnome
<OnceMe> can I use gnome from ubuntu 16.04?
<OnceMe> I really liked it :(
<ducasse> OnceMe: iirc 16.04 still used unity, not gnome. that is still installable.
<OnceMe> was 16.04 using unity
<OnceMe> how do I know if I use gnome or unity>
<ducasse> unless you've installed unity yourself you're not using it
<OnceMe> yeah I think I did
<OnceMe> Im using 16.04 for 4-5 years and it was unity
<OnceMe> cool
<OnceMe> I didnt get used to gnome let me check unity
<OnceMe> yes, Unity fixed it!
<OnceMe> one more bug I saw in 20.04 on Unity is that sound bar when click and try to increase volume on a scroll, its inverted
<OnceMe> scrolling up lowers volume :(
<lotuspsychje> OnceMe: you can pick other indicator styles on gnome too, by tweaking with dconf-editor
<OnceMe> which indicators are in place?
<lotuspsychje> OnceMe: org/gnome/shell/extensions/dash to dock/running-indicator-style
<lotuspsychje> !info dconf-editor | OnceMe
<ubottu> OnceMe: dconf-editor (source: dconf-editor): simple configuration storage system - graphical editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.36.0-1 (focal), package size 306 kB, installed size 1212 kB
<oden> Hi people. I'm on a internal CentOS 8 repo server and need to rsync ubuntu updates 18.x and 20.x. Can someone please advice?
<OnceMe> lotuspsychje: do I need to edit file or to install dconf-editor app?
<OnceMe> I dont see org/gnome/shell though
<edgars> do i need a separate /boot partition on gpt  partitions for md raid?
<edgars> wls
<quadrathoch2> oden what do you mean by rsyncing updates?
<oden> quadrathoch2: I need to fetch ubuntu updates using rsync to a CentOS 8 server. I'm not sure what the minimum is needed for this.
<quadrathoch2> oden i assume the centos server is the repository for the ubuntu servers?
<quadrathoch2> as in do the ubuntu servers have internet or not?
<oden> quadrathoch2: The CentOS server is the repository server that I plan to use to distribute ubuntu updates to internal servers.
<OnceMe> why disks and gparted show different number for partition of my ssd?
<OnceMe> disks shows partition luks 999G and 700MB for grub etc.. but I thought my ssd does not 1TB, thats only in theory, in reality it has 950G right?
<quadrathoch2> oden you can look here, and see how you would set up a mirror. that's probably easier than trying to rsyncing only specific packages
<quadrathoch2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors ^
<IAEON> OnceMe: there iswhatiscalled GB and GiB coders disntget it rightso it reports false
<IAEON> at that dont trust luks
<IAEON> cant get a filesize right
<OnceMe> so to trust gparted?
<IAEON> why encryptiin
<OnceMe> why not?
<IAEON> because it isnt right
<OnceMe> ?
<IAEON> the keys need to be separated and if you do it youmay find it doesnt work
<IAEON> using a backup and restorefor luks headers
<IAEON> dont run any sata commnds euther
<IAEON> cant get a filesize,cant get luks, cant calibrate a screen, cant send an ata command
<quadrathoch2> what are you talking about IAEON oO?
<IAEON> end upbricking the ata drive
<IAEON> did you buya warranty from cannon
<IAEON> no stereo separation
<oden> quadrathoch2: thank you. i'm looking at the bionic release. do i need ftp://ftp.acc.umu.se/mirror/ubuntu/dists/bionic-security/ only or ftp://ftp.acc.umu.se/mirror/ubuntu/dists/bionic-updates/ as well?
<IAEON> https://www.qubes-os.org/doc/split-gpg/
<IAEON> outsource your gpg
<oden> quadrathoch2: it's quite confusing as i'm not a ubuntu user.
<IAEON> hey oden
<oden> IAEON: hello.
<IAEON> I yave some old pre revenant copies of ubuntu
<IAEON> dont trust oldversions either they mat have been tampered
<edgars> Can anybody point me how to correctly set mdraid with gpt partitions on ubuntu 20? :)
<IAEON> may, the web archives
<quadrathoch2> oden best is both. you probably want main restricted universe (maybe multiverse?) and then the normal bionic bionic updates bionic security, as they push out teh packages on different ways. and you always want to update to the next point release
<oden> what's multiverse and universe ?
<IAEON> 10.04 lucid lynx was pretry much the base
<quadrathoch2> oden https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<quadrathoch2> there is a short explanation ^
<IAEON> notice 12.10 took up arms
<oden> quadrathoch2: aha, thanks!
<quadrathoch2> ask away if you have more questions ;)
<OnceMe> lotuspsychje: so how to fix inverted sound scroll wheel issue?
<IAEON> made it out to about 14 before it started getting tampered with
<OnceMe> im on unity 20.04
<IAEON> had to eject
<IAEON> squeese those dogtags
<IAEON> debian squeese
<asdfgh> hello
<asdfgh> what is a good IRC client for ubuntu 20.04?
<asdfgh> now i am using konversation
<quadrathoch2> if you are on plasma, quassel is pretty nice imho asdfgh
<IAEON> it works
<OnceMe> asdfgh: hexchat
<IAEON> that's good?
<OnceMe> its a fork of xchat
<IAEON> maverik meerkat
<asdfgh> it seems not available on APT
<asdfgh> i did a search for hexchat without success
<IAEON> system76 was spawned
<asdfgh> how can i install hexchat?
<asdfgh> via snap?
<quadrathoch2> oden you are good?
<oden> quadrathoch2: i think so, had to do something else atm.
<quadrathoch2> no problem, was just making sure ;)
<oden> quadrathoch2: thanks so much.
<quadrathoch2> oden ^
<quadrathoch2> yw oden
<IAEON> thinking about leaving the u.s.a. for a less secure military position with an ally having a lightning II and faking a wreck and flying off into oblivion
<IAEON> come fly with me
<IAEON> let's fly
<IAEON> let's fly away
<IAEON> freebird union
<asdfgh> hello again
<asdfgh> installed hexchat via snap
<asdfgh> when i do
<asdfgh> snap run hexchat i get error with gtk...
<asdfgh> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "gail"
<asdfgh> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "atk-bridge"
<asdfgh> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module"
<asdfgh> is this "normal" ?
<OnceMe> no
<lotuspsychje> asdfgh: please contact the maintainer of the snap: contact:   https://github.com/hexchat/hexchat/issues
<OnceMe> apt-get install hexchat will do
<OnceMe> snap sucks
<lotuspsychje> OnceMe: please lets not generalize statements like that here
<OnceMe> ok, hexchat snap sucks :D
<asdfgh> ok
<asdfgh> ok
<asdfgh> back again
<asdfgh> installed hexchat via apt :D
<asdfgh> better look & feel
<asdfgh> :P
<OnceMe> how to fix my inveryed sound on a mouse wheel scroll, its unity 20.04
<OnceMe> can someone help me? sound indicator when clicked and then I scroll wheel on my mouse it increases volume when it should decrease it
<OnceMe> when I dont click sound icon in top bar, but just hover and scroll my wheel, direction is correct, what is happening?
<IAEON> urban audio?
<IAEON> gota monitor going
<OnceMe> IAEON:  ha?
<OnceMe> https://www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/00_global_menu.png when I hover on that sound bar icon left from clock and use my mouse to increase volume and scroll it up it works properly, but when I click on it and in output volume scroll again, its inverted, why and how to fix? :(
<s0ullight> Hi guys, I'm using iwd as the backend for network manager. I just found out support for hidden wireless networks was added in network manager version 1.24 but the latest one for 20.04 is 1.22
<OnceMe> https://www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/00_global_menu.png when I hover on that sound bar icon left from clock and use my mouse to increase volume and scroll it up it works properly, but when I click on it and in output volume scroll again, its inverted, why and how to fix? :( I've moved from gnome to unity., mabe in process something is messed up? should I remove gnome?
<s0ullight> 20.10 has 1.24 available. can I grab that deb and install it on my 20.04?
<MrElendig> may break your system
<MrElendig> or at least networkmanager
<guiverc> s0ullight, I'd check the dependencies first, but you'll be turning your system into non-LTS for parts; likely not good security wise..
<MrElendig> if you make sure you have a copy of the 1.22 deb or alternative network access than wifi then you can try and just roll back if it doesn't work
<quadrathoch2> s0ullight when you know what you are doing, you could backport it for yourself
<IAEON> microsift
<OnceMe> MrElendig: do you know how to fix my issue?
<MrElendig> ad if apt complains about deps, don't force it
<OnceMe> or at least some ideas, someone mentioned dconf-editor but not sure what to look there
<IAEON> audio is screwed
<OnceMe> IAEON: for whom, me?
<IAEON> my phone
<IAEON> same problem
<IAEON> anythi g after android 4
<IAEON> tam·ered
<IAEON> tampered
<guiverc> IAEON, please stay on-topic, or use #ubuntu-offtopic
<IAEON> bythe time it gets to the shelf·
<OnceMe> guiverc: do you know how to fix my issue with sound scroll wheel?
<OnceMe> this is a fresh install of ubuntu 20.04 with LUKS and unity instead of gnome, why is this happening?
<OnceMe> please help me I dont know what to do
<OnceMe> can I add some custom .xkeybindkeyssrc or something for this
<OnceMe> how to change scroll direction for this soundbar?
<viktor_> Hi. I'm setting up a nextcloud on my server and trying to make it more secure with certbot. But that fails to set up automated redirection. Do i just need to forward the port on my router? Or, something else?
<s0ullight> MrElendig guiverc quadrathoch2 it worked, had to also get a copy of libnm0, now I'm connected to the hidden network yay
<OnceMe> MrElendig: what to do
<OnceMe> Im missing natural scrolling otion
<OnceMe> I even installed unity tweak tools but which value to change :(
<OnceMe> ubuntu sound settings scroll direction change conf
<quadrathoch2> viktor_ do you have a domain? or are you trying to do that with an ip?
<viktor_> i have a domain on a ddns which redirects to my ip
<viktor_> quadrathoch2: i have a domain on a ddns which redirects to my ip
<quadrathoch2> viktor_ which ddns are you using?
<viktor_> quadrathoch2: no-ip
<quadrathoch2> viktor_ does the normal https work?
<MrElendig> consider running it over wireguard
<viktor_> quadrathoch2: quadrathoch2: this is the first webserver i'm setting up. never configured https before.
<quadrathoch2> uh, then it would be better to only access it through a vpn or wireguard. as securing a webserver is harder than vpn/wireguard viktor_
<viktor_> quadrathoch2: i should probably forward a port, but not sure which one.
<viktor_> quadrathoch2: also, i get this error: Unable to find corresponding HTTP vhost; Unable to create one as intended addresses conflict; Current configuration does not support automated redirection
<MrElendig> anyway if you have a whatever.no-ip.com then you can't simply gen a cert for it
<viktor_> but not sure which configuration is refered too
<viktor_> MrElendig: so, HTTPS is out?
<MrElendig> a public cert is out, you can make your own self singed
<MrElendig> but it won't be trusted by any CA
<MrElendig> if you could do this, you could just go and grab yourself a certificate for mail.google.com.......
<quadrathoch2> MrElendig you can do it over no-ip https://community.letsencrypt.org/t/dyndns-no-ip-managed-dns-support/883/15
<OnceMe> on wayland/gnome sound bar volume increase with mouse wheel works properly, only on unity it does not, whyyyyy
<MrElendig> quadrathoch2: with limitations
<quadrathoch2> I still wouldn't recommend it, especially when viktor_ never set up a webserver
<MrElendig> they are on https://publicsuffix.org/list/ but many will not accept it anyway
<viktor_> Is it a bad idea to set up the nextcloud without https?
<MrElendig> yes
<MrElendig> is it just for your use or do you need random people to be able to access it?
<OnceMe> MrElendig: hey
<MrElendig> if the later, just spend the 5€/year for a proper domain
<quadrathoch2> viktor_ very much
<viktor_> MrElendig: just for me. maybe also for a few close people and sharing email attachment and so on
<MrElendig> viktor_: what are the actual errors though?
<MrElendig> and do you have 443 forwarded?
<OnceMe> can you people see me texting
<viktor_> MrElendig: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XqdGK32k7W/
<viktor_> MrElendig: not yet, i wasn't sure that was the (only) problem
<MrElendig> you must have 80 and 443 forwarded first
<MrElendig> are you using apache?
<viktor_> MrElendig: yes, apache2
<viktor_> OnceMe: yes
<MrElendig> you need to set up a vhost for the domain on both 80 and 443
<MrElendig> or at least 80 if you want to use the automatic config generator
<MrElendig> (by using --apache)
<viktor_> MrElendig: vhost for 80 is setup already
<MrElendig> the error usually means that certbot can't find the vhost
<OnceMe> can I set something for my xinput?
<OnceMe> or can someone tell me where settings conf is in ubuntu for sound bar settings?
<quadrathoch2> OnceMe honestly, as most people moved on from unity to gnome (as you can configure gnome almost to a unity design) most people just probably forgot how to do that (if they even knew)
<OnceMe> how do you set gnome to be same as unity?
<OnceMe> its probably super hard, I want to hide top bar and have app maximized, I want to change apps on mouse scroll, I want to have a right dot when app is focused etc..
<OnceMe> all that which comes from unity
<OnceMe> btw someone mentioned I can change sound bar theme/style with some other, I'm fine with that, but can someone check above logs and tell me where to change it in dconf-editor?
<OnceMe> e
<viktor_> MrElendig: I just copied the vhost in the conf file again and changed the port in the second part. but it still doesn't work
<quadrathoch2> well there is an addon for hide top bar, if you want the left panel there is another one. but mostly look into https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/1287/unite/
<OnceMe> its not that
<viktor_> OnceMe: you can do most of that with gnome-extensions
<OnceMe> I can hide it completely sure, but I want semi-hidden, in right column to have clock apps etc and in left  column to have - x []
<quadrathoch2> OnceMe i guess you have to figure it out yourself or maybe you can find somebody there https://github.com/ubports/unity8
<OnceMe> how do I know its unity8?
<OnceMe> I just installed ubuntu-unity-desktop
<MrElendig> you select it when you log in on the dm screen
<quadrathoch2> OnceMe https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bugs here is the bugreporter if you want
<quadrathoch2> it's unity7 btw
<OnceMe> how do I upgrade to unity8?
<quadrathoch2> i don't know
<MrElendig> you basically have to get it trough ubuntu touch
<OnceMe> which unity came with 16.04?
<OnceMe> that works perfectly for me
<OnceMe> I want to use that unity, I used it for 5 years no issues what so ever
<MrElendig> changing the DE specially to one that is basically dead just because the scrollwheel goes the wrong way on the volume icon is a bit..
<quadrathoch2> OnceMe it was also unity7.
<MrElendig> anyway: https://unity8.io/
<quadrathoch2> OnceMe why don't you stay with 16.04 as it is still supported?
<OnceMe> I dont know
<OnceMe> I like to be up to date with sowtwares
<MrElendig> not supported for long
<OnceMe> my logitech mx master and mx keys have support drivers
<MrElendig> and a lot of software won't work in it
<OnceMe> 7.4.5 is on 16.04 and now I have 7.5.0
<OnceMe> can I downgrade unity to 7.4.5 ?
<quadrathoch2> idk paying 25 euros per year for having the system for another 6 years sounds okay for me (when you cling to an eol DE)
<quadrathoch2> OnceMe probably not
<WereCatf> Will 20.04 get kernel version 5.7 and, if so, any idea when? I haven't paid any attention before to how often Ubuntu upgrades the kernel available.
<OnceMe> wheres log for this channel
<quadrathoch2> WereCatf about a year probably (hitting with 20.04.2)
<MrElendig> OnceMe: check if your client logs
<MrElendig> most do by default
<WereCatf> quadrathoch2: Ugh, so long :/ God dammit
<quadrathoch2> WereCatf anything special you are looking for?
<WereCatf> quadrathoch2: GTV-G is broken in 5.4 and up. It got fixed in 5.7.
<OnceMe> <lotuspsychje>	OnceMe: org/gnome/shell/extensions/dash to dock/running-indicator-style
<OnceMe> there it is
<quadrathoch2> WereCatf not much better but probably in februrary
<quadrathoch2> WereCatf did you already look into mainline kernels?
<quadrathoch2> WereCatf it's not really supported, but it's a way to get a newer kernel
<WereCatf> quadrathoch2: Yeah, I guess I don't have much choice
<MrElendig> WereCatf: not that hard to make your own .deb with 5.7
<quadrathoch2> MrElendig why doing your own deb when canonical offers you builds?
<WereCatf> MrElendig: Nothing to do with it being hard. I just wanted to know if/when an officially-supported kernel with the broken feature fixed would be released.
<WereCatf> I have no interest in compiling my own kernels, after having done it for years
<quadrathoch2> btw WereCatf was the fix maybe backported?
<WereCatf> quadrathoch2: I wouldn't know
<quadrathoch2> WereCatf btw, no need for compiling https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<OnceMe> how hard this could be
<OnceMe> its just some conf file to change direction wheel of sound settings
<quadrathoch2> So go hunt for it OnceMe
<OnceMe> is it because I use lightdm?
<quadrathoch2> oO what does a DM have to do with the DE?
<OnceMe> none
<OnceMe> I dont know where conf files are for unity
<quadrathoch2> when you can find them then probably /etc/unity and in your home folder (hidden)
<quadrathoch2> im not sure if /etc/unity is the right folder :/
<OnceMe> checking
<Saeid> hi, when I use "startx /usr/bin/awesome --no-argb" it will run awesome, but when I use "startx" it won't!!! actually my ~/.xinitrc won't run it seems, it has following contents: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5qgCysGc4t/
<gr8> Hi, I am looking for a calendar software with a vertical layout, like this: http://calendartable.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/Calendar-May-2017-Vertical-Days.jpg
<gr8> Unfortunately all calendar programs that I could find have a grid layout. I am looking for this layout because it's the most intuitive one for me. Does anybody know a program that can do this?
<gr8> Right now I am using a paper calendar that has this format but I want to digitalize it :)
<OnceMe> quadrathoch2 https://github.com/mate-desktop/mate-indicator-applet/issues/36
<OnceMe> seems like thats the issue I have, but I dont see a fix there
<quadrathoch2> OnceMe even if it is your problem, that issue has a different Desktop Environment, so it wouldn't really help probably
<OnceMe> true
<OnceMe> so what to do?
<OnceMe> I dont like gnome
<OnceMe> I would use it only if it could look like unity :(
<OnceMe> maybe to install 18.04?
<OnceMe> but not sure if the same problem will be present
<evlute1>  hello, i need help with preseed.cfg, because i can't disable the network autoconfiguration with d-i netcfg/enable boolean false - it will be ignored.
<evlute1> any suggestions?
<oden> quadrathoch2: i need pool/main as well as new updates seems to pull in new deps.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<qaz101> How to get acpi_call in ubuntu 20.04?
<qaz101> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Hybrid_graphics
<qaz101> want to Fully Power Down Discrete GPU
<dengi> hi guys
<dengi> is there a way to enable flash in chromium?
<dengi> The web page at chrome://plugins/ might be temporarily down or it may have moved permanently to a new web addres
<dengi> installed adobe-flushplugin
<dengi> A4L:
<dengi> does anyone here knows how to enable flash???
<dengi> https://www.whatismybrowser.com/detect/is-flash-installed
<Velarde> https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-install-flash.html.en did you try this?
<dengi> yes
<ioria> qaz101, you can have a look at this; but it's outdated  https://github.com/mkottman/acpi_call
<qaz101> ioria, my laptop is made in 2016. it is not supported
<ioria> i see
<ioria> !info acpi-call-dkms focal | qaz101
<ubottu> qaz101: acpi-call-dkms (source: acpi-call): Kernel module that enables you to call ACPI methods. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.0-5 (focal), package size 13 kB, installed size 47 kB
<zprd> hi
<qaz101> ioria how to install it ?
<qaz101> it supports amd card ?
<ioria> qaz101, it's a regular pkg, i guess
<zprd> on 20.04 lxc-create debian buster have issues starting some services like ntpd, with a debian host it works ok, they use 2 options with apparmor though (generated profile and nesting allowed), any hints on this
<zprd> ?
<zprd> have same issue on 18.04 too
<oerheks> zprd, sounds not like a host problem, but your debian guest?
<qaz101> amdgpu is not in methods
<zprd> oerheks: well, it works on a debian host. I use the -t download template, any of you encoutered this behavior yet?
<qaz101> ioria https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/F7RyY8SjVg/
<oerheks> zprd, i don't run debian, nor debian guests
<qaz101> Everything failed
<ioria> qaz101, i don't know that pkg; you probably need the correct code for your hw
<qaz101> How to find it?
<ioria> qaz101, check it here : http://hybrid-graphics-linux.tuxfamily.org/index.php?title=ACPI_calls#Individual_Model_results
<qaz101> ioria sudo dmidecode -s system-product-name && sudo dmidecode -s system-version outputs HP NotebookType1ProductConfigId
<qaz101> ioria lspci -vnnn | perl -lne 'print if /^\d+\:.+(\[\S+\:\S+\])/' | grep VGA  outputs only intel
<JDBugy> Hello does anyone know anything better than NoMachine?
<ioria> qaz101, try with pciid of the card
<qaz101> ioria can you please guide?
<ioria> qaz101, lcpci -nnk
<qaz101> 01:00.0 Display controller [0380]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Sun XT [Radeon HD 8670A/8670M/8690M / R5 M330 / M430 / Radeon 520 Mobile] [1002:6660] (rev 83)
<ioria> qaz101, 1002:6660 indeed is not in the table; maybe you can try with a similar model
<qaz101> How?
<ioria> qaz101, check the HP section  with the 1002: ID
<OnceMe> yeah I downgraded from 20.04 to 16.04 unity 7.5.0 is just broken
<OnceMe> 7.4.5 unity works fine, no issue with scroll on a sound volume and that was a feature killer for me
<OnceMe> hopefully something will be done in 22.04 regarding this, if unity is still supported
<ioria> qaz101, honestly, i think that blacklist the module would be enough
<__Milencho> ioria, don't use blacklist :-D denylist (no to racism)
<ioria> that's new; but ok
<oerheks> meh, such suggestion is rasism itself.
<__Milencho> ioria, it was a joke man;]
<ioria> ok
<bmomjian> Is anyone running Zoom on Ubuntu and saw the app icons get huge in the most recent June 14 update?
<qaz101> ioria, will it power it down?
<ioria> qaz101, well, the kernel ignores it
<qaz101> ioria by default it is powered on, if kernel ignore it, who will power it off? sorry, i dont have much knowledge
<ioria> qaz101, what you mean 'by default it is powered on' ?
<qaz101> ioria now the DGP and IGP are plugged to a framebuffer and there is no hardware multiplexer. The IGP is always on and the DGP is switched on/off when there is a need in power-save or performance-rendering.
<ioria> qaz101, i see ... when you need it you modprobe it again
<qaz101> ioria, that switch script is also doing blacklist?
<bluegoon> Can someone help me with a question please?
<three> whats the question
<oerheks> ask your real question, wait and see
<legreffier> don't ask to ask.
<Darzn25> Hello. Does anyone success install Nitroshare on 20.04?  https://nitroshare.net/
<oerheks> seems to be in the repos
<oerheks> !info nitroshare bionic
<ubottu> nitroshare (source: nitroshare): Cross-platform network file transfer application. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.3-1 (bionic), package size 150 kB, installed size 540 kB
<oerheks> fot for focal though https://launchpad.net/nitroshare/+packages
<oerheks> c/not
<JellyIsAwesome> how can I automatically start a process on reboot?
<oerheks> JellyIsAwesome, write a systemd unit for it?
<h00k> JellyIsAwesome: like https://www.linode.com/docs/quick-answers/linux/start-service-at-boot/ for example
<three> Jelly do you start want a program to start on boot or do you need a service to start on boot
<oerheks> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man5/systemd.unit.5.html#examples
<JellyIsAwesome> ah, perfect
<oerheks> h00k +1
<JellyIsAwesome> three: i'll use the docs oerheks and h00k provided
<JellyIsAwesome> thanks
<oerheks> enable *.service makes it start at boot.
<JellyIsAwesome> oerheks: got it
<h00k> so, I was troubleshooting a wireless issue a while back, and decided to come back to it. I have a '13 mbp with CM43602 802.11ac Wireless LAN SoC (rev 01). I am not able to join wpa2 protected networks, but can join open networks. I have tried using "mainline" to grab some other kernels and test them, no success. It's using the brcmfmac module, which is supposed to support my chipset.
<h00k> Another interseting find is that Elementary OS (latest) works! I compared the bin files in /lib/firmware/brcm and they're the same. I'm not sure what else I can troubleshoot.
<h00k> elementary OS is using a different kernel, of course, and I guess I'm not sure what other changes are happening under the hood, but it's def' broken on *buntus and POP_OS!
<oerheks> 19 days old; https://askubuntu.com/questions/1091172/ubuntu-18-04-wireless-connections-visible-but-wont-connect-bcm43602
<h00k> oerheks: yes, I have tried that also, no success
<oerheks> strange odd fix; txpower 10dBm
<oerheks> h00k, the BT part works?
<h00k> oerheks: I was also able to track this down: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=193121#c62 but have not tried it yet.
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 193121 in network-wireless "brcmfmac working extremely poorly on MacBookPro13,*" [Normal,New]
<oerheks> yeah, looking at that -21 report too
<amuro> https://pastebin.com/SmCNcsNF Hi, why can't I upgrade the distro in terminal?
<oerheks> amuro, u[pgrade path is not released yet..
<oerheks> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<feannag> I have the following setup: Laptop(Ubuntu) is connected to the internet over Wi-Fi. PC(Ubuntu) is connected to the laptop using ethernet cable. When the laptop is running VPN, the PC doesn't connect to the internet. How can i establish connection with VPN running? Also, i don't want the PC to share the VPN connection.
<oerheks> for 19.10 only.. use the -d option, or wait until +- 23 july
<amuro> Oh thx, I can wait
<amuro> I will upgrade it later then. It
<Elodin> I have a macbookpro mid1020 and i recently installed ubuntu for my little sister. However whenever it suspend, by closing the lid or not, it never come out of suspension state. It forces us to poweroff by holding power button and turn it on again.
<Elodin> any hints on why
<lotuspsychje> !acpi | Elodin
<ubottu> Elodin: to debug ACPI issues on ubuntu make sure your bios is up to date and follow the procedure here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<h00k> oerheks: on the offchance you know, that comment 62 on this: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=193121#c62, there's a "ccode" field -- I believe that's country code for the wireless card, but I'm not familiar with the formatting.
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 193121 in network-wireless "brcmfmac working extremely poorly on MacBookPro13,*" [Normal,New]
<OERIAS> I have problem on Ubuntu where my wireless drops
<OERIAS> this issue is non-existent when in Windows 10
<OERIAS> . Not sure if it is driver related
<jnewsome> Hi - I'm trying to compile libc from the package source (with my own patches). I found the glibc-source package, but it's not clear how to compile it with Ubuntu's config and patches
<jnewsome> Closest documentation I could find is for compiling "source packages", but this seems like a slightly different beast
<h00k> oerheks: my last message didnt' send, I found the correct format by checking out some kernel source.
<h00k> oerheks: also, still didn't fix my issue, so I'm thinking it's a regression. I did submit a new bug. I'll keep digging.
<h00k> Marked as a potential dupe, looking through:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wpa/+bug/1881549
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1881549 in wpa (Ubuntu Focal) "BCM43602 [14e4:43ba] Subsystem [1028:0020]: Upgraded to 20.04 and wifi broke" [High,Fix committed]
<h00k> I fixed it!
<asdfgh> guys i have installed "fast" throught the software tool, it is basically a speed test from netflix... however i can run "fast" as normal user....but when i do "fast" on root i got an error
<h00k> enable-proposed had the fix, it was bug  #1881549.
<ubottu> bug 1881549 in wpa (Ubuntu Focal) "BCM43602 [14e4:43ba] Subsystem [1028:0020]: Upgraded to 20.04 and wifi broke" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1881549
<asdfgh> Il comando «fast» è disponibile in «/snap/bin/fast»
<asdfgh> Impossibile trovare il comando poiché «/snap/bin» non è incluso nella variabile d'ambiente PATH.
<asdfgh> it is italian but i think it makes sense
<asdfgh> why snap ???
<asdfgh> are the software installed through snap ?
<lotuspsychje> h00k: tnx to comment #48
<lotuspsychje> asdfgh: contact the maintainer of the snap please: contact:   https://github.com/ddo/fast
<asdfgh> lotuspsychje, no wait i am asking another thing... why do the softwares are coming from snap and not from apt? i am using the default software tool of unbuntu 20.04
<asdfgh> *ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> asdfgh: for ubuntu discussions please join #ubuntu-discuss
<jnewsome> would my question (how to recompile libc from package source) be better for another channel? Maybe #ubuntu-devel?
<lotuspsychje> jnewsome: we dont really reccomend compiling from source, use the packages for your specific ubuntu version instead
<lotuspsychje> jnewsome: is there a specific reason why you compile your own?
<jnewsome> lotuspsychje: understood. I'm trying to apply my own patches to the source though. Short answer is that this is for research use
<asdfgh> lotuspsychje, and pardon what about the problem i asked? i m ean... i can run the program with normalò user and not from root...sounds strange :D
<jnewsome> longer version is that I'm using LD_PRELOAD to inject my version, but of course I need to be careful that function decls, types, etc are exactly the same as the system's libc
<jnewsome> I've already done this with vanilla libc (https://www.jimnewsome.net/posts/patching-glibc-to-make-syscalls-interposable/) but run into errors with more complex problems, I suspect becasue of such incompatibilities
<jnewsome> more complex *programs
<quadrathoch2> asdfgh well it tells you the error. there is no fast executable for root (as it is not configured right (missing PATH))
<lotuspsychje> jnewsome: do you have a problem on ubuntu with the libc version by default?
<jnewsome> lotuspsychje: not generally. I'm patching libc to use the syscall function instead of the syscall instruction, so that I can use LD_PRELOAD to interpose on all syscalls. This is for a research simulator
<asdfgh> i thought snap configured it automatiuclly
<asdfgh> i mean globally (or for root at least)
<jnewsome> I'm not planning to replace the system's libc, only use my libc with LD_PRELOAD and my simulator
<lotuspsychje> jnewsome: maybe some advanced users at #ubuntu-discuss might discuss with you?
<jnewsome> ok, i'll give that a try. thanks!
<ioria> jnewsome, have you tried with 'apt source  glibc-source'  ?
<jnewsome> ioria: sort of, it's a little weird. glibc-source is itself a "binary" package without a source package specified. it puts the glibc source in /usr/src
<ioria> jnewsome,  probably it's the same source
<jnewsome> and that includes a tarball of the vanilla glibc source + a "debian" directory with some other stuff
<jnewsome> right, but it's not clear how to compile it
<jnewsome> (more specifically, how to apply ubuntu's patches + configs and then compile it)
<octav1a> Hi all, I am having some issues connecting to a OSX machine from ubuntu via VNC. I believe it is some issue with the security / authentication, bcause it comes back each 5 minutes or so asking for the username and password again. I have tried krdc and remmina. Any suggestions?
<ioria> jnewsome, well, that pkg is a bit peculiar, the mainlines are here : https://lumiera.org/documentation/user/tutorials/DebianBuilding.html
<ioria> jnewsome, this section to answer your question : anatomy of a Debian source package
<jnewsome> ioria: yeah, unfortunately this seems to be not quite laid out as a normal debian source package, and the normal tools for building source packages don't seem to work. (hang on)
<ioria> why ?
<jnewsome> https://share.riseup.net/#Xwbve8r3qJSlSjoURv59Ng
<jnewsome> first error is because there's a 'debian' directory instead of 'DEBIAN'. renaming results in a second error
<jnewsome> I could keep trying to hack it up to make it work, but I feel like I'm probablymissing something
<jnewsome> there's a control.in directory, which makes me think maybe there's another tool I'm supposed to run to generate a real control file
<EriC^^> jnewsome: are you trying to create a .deb?
<jnewsome> EriC^^: Ultimately I want the .so's of the compiled library. I don't need the .deb but if the build tools end up generating one that's fine
<jnewsome> totally possible that "dpkg -b" isn't the right thing here, but it's the closest thing I could find that operates on a local directory
<jnewsome> the suggested tools for building source packages in https://lumiera.org/documentation/user/tutorials/DebianBuilding.html seem targeted at "proper" source packages in the repo, not a local directory that kind-of-sort-of looks like the contents of a source package :)
<ioria> jnewsome, let's try this way:    mkdir ~/newdir
<jnewsome> e.g. "apt-get source --compile PACKAGENAME" doesn't apply here
<ioria> jnewsome, and cd ~/newdir
<jnewsome> ioria: ok
<ioria> jnewsome,  apt source  glibc-source
<jnewsome> Reading package lists... Done
<jnewsome> Picking 'glibc' as source package instead of 'glibc-source'
<jnewsome> E: Unable to find a source package for glibc
<ioria> jnewsome,  you don't have src enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list
<jnewsome> ioria: *facepalm* you're right; hang on
<jnewsome> ok, this is looking more promising
<ioria> jnewsome,  you should see a bunch of dpkg-source: info: applying ....
<jnewsome> yup: $ ls
<jnewsome> glibc-2.27                         glibc_2.27-3ubuntu1.dsc
<jnewsome> glibc_2.27-3ubuntu1.debian.tar.xz  glibc_2.27.orig.tar.xz
<jnewsome> so I guess now I want to apply my own patches and then... dpkg-buildpackage?
<ioria> jnewsome,  cd glibc-2.27
<jnewsome> ioria: ok
<ioria> jnewsome,  mkdir build-glibc/
<jnewsome> ok
<ioria> jnewsome,  cd build-glibc/
<jnewsome> ok
<ioria> jnewsome,  ../configure --prefix=/usr
<jnewsome> ok. can I be confident that the binary libc package didn't use other configuration options though?
<jnewsome> and does this glibc-2.27 source directory already have ubuntu's patches applied?
<ioria> jnewsome,   that cmd was just to check if have all the requirements
<ioria> *you
<jnewsome> ah ok. yup, it succeeded
<ioria> jnewsome,   ok, now depends on you ... just DONT run 'make install'
<jnewsome> understood :)
<jnewsome> gotta run, but now that I have something that looks like a proper source package I can probably just go read the docs on compiling source packages
<jnewsome> ioria: thanks a lot!
<Ketzer> heya
<Velarde> hola
<Ketzer> so i uninstalled snap from my Xubuntu 20.04 LTS
<Ketzer> i tried getting chromium from the apt repository, but it somehow thinks i also want to reinstall snapd
<Ketzer> it lists that as a package to be installed
<Ketzer> i'm not sure why it's doing that
<Ketzer> is this some sort of bug?
<Velarde> I've noticed that when installing some stuff with apt it installs the snap version of them, is this a thing now?
<Ketzer> oh, that's something usual now?? o.O
<Ketzer> so i'm not the only one that's had that happen to them
<Velarde> I thing Ubuntu merged their software store with snap
<Ketzer> what??
<Velarde> When I installed Ubuntu 20.04 as soon as it came out there where both Ubuntu Software and the Snap Store
<Monotoko> it delivers most things through snap
<Velarde> Now there is only Ubuntu Software but when I installed spotify it used Snap
<Ketzer> well, i did manage to remove the snap store (and all other snap-related thing) with an apt command, but what really confused me is when i tried to install chromium through apt, it also wants to install snap
<Monotoko> Yeah probably shouldn't remove it
<Velarde> I don't like snap
<Monotoko> it's almost a 'core' feature now
<Ketzer> i'm not sure you understand
<Velarde> mainly because of the directory in ~
<Velarde> but I learned to ignore it
<Ketzer> i do not want snap, i want to install stuff through apt or manually by compiling from source or whatever
<Monotoko> you can always manually compile from source
<Ketzer> right, but what i mean is, i'm noticing this unusual insistence in the OS to get snap on the system
<Ketzer> i don't want it
<Velarde> then don't install it
<Monotoko> because it's a core feature for most things now
<Velarde> is there any downside to Snap?
<Ketzer> i'm really perplexed now... a core feature why? snap has a ton of issues AppImage and FlatPak don't
<Velarde> I notice a bunch of loop with /snap/ when doing lsblk
<quadrathoch2> Ketzer sadly, because of google, canonical moved chromium to a snap, so it's easier for them to get the updates out of the door
<Monotoko> it's Ubuntu, you'd expect it to integrate with canonical stuff
<Ketzer> quadrathoch2, so there's no official apt release of Chromium now for Ubuntu?
<quadrathoch2> Ketzer yes
<Ketzer> i mean, that may be the reason for Chromium specifically, but what Monotoko said is even more disconcerting
<Ketzer> like, a core feature? what?
<quadrathoch2> Ketzer i wouldn't really call it a core feature, as you can easily remove snap and move on
<quadrathoch2> at least i only found chromium (which I never use) and canonical-livepatch the only snaps that i would even install. but i still don't use chromium, so probably livepatch? which till nowadays I have no idea how that should work
<Ketzer> i see.
<amuro> What is snap?
<quadrathoch2> amuro https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snap_(package_manager)
<Velarde> is just an easy way to install ugly packaged stuff apparently
<jwash> hi everyone, i use xfce4-terminal alot, i have created a startup script which i call with a panel launcher: https://hatebin.com/cejpdrcqqn . how do i execute a program like htop directly after i login?
<Guest77350> Hi,
<Guest77350>  Is there a way to disable a led ( matebook d 14 2020 ) if it's not listed in places like ' /sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input3 ' ? The machine has an annoying charing led blinking that I can't get over.
<ioria> Guest77350, what you have in 'll /sys/class/leds' ?
<Guest77350> ioria: input3::capslock  input3::numlock  input3::scrolllock
<kinghat> why does setting up a systemd timer need a corresponding no-op service if all i want it to do is run the WakeSystem directive?
<kinghat> should systemd talk be here or #ubuntu-server?
<ioria> Guest77350, the led is on now ?
<shibboleth> https://www.debian.org/security/2020/dsa-4704 <--- bionic backports=3.08, stable=3.0.1
<shibboleth> just how many vlc vulnerabilities do canonical find to be a reasonable amount?
<oerheks> https://snapcraft.io/vlc
<shibboleth> "we've fixed in the app store version"
<shibboleth> "we've fixed it in the app store version"
<oerheks> so? what is the rant worth, shibboleth ?
<oerheks> how many bugs did *you* find?
<Guest77350> ioria: good point. No. Thou I belive I've checked that already while charging. Let me double check on that thou.
<shibboleth> so, the most commonly used desktop linux distro just. can't. even. be bothered to keep the most commonly used media player updates with re to vulns
<oerheks> bla bla bla
<shibboleth> "nothing to see here, move along. oh, and try our new app store"
<lotuspsychje> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<shibboleth> yeah, i'm pointing out that vlc has multiple vulnerabilities and has had them for quite some time. that oerheks is a fanboy doesn't magically turn it into a discussion
<Guest77350> ioria: yes, unfortunately it's the same set ( while charging / blinking ).
<ioria> Guest77350, cat /sys/class/leds/input3\:\:capslock/brightness
<coconut> shibboleth, this is the wrong channel for that, go to #ubuntu-discuss
<oerheks> spreading false and wrong information is not a discussion.
<shibboleth> oerheks, exactly
<Guest77350> ioria: 0
<ioria> Guest77350, cat /sys/class/leds/input3\:\:numlock/brightness
<Guest77350> ioria: same
<shibboleth> oerheks, https://security-tracker.debian.org/tracker/source-package/vlc
<shibboleth> oerheks, also, false/wrong are the same thing
<ioria> Guest77350, cat /sys/class/leds/input3\:\:scrolllock/brightness
<Guest77350> ioria: unfortunatelly the same.
<Guest77350> ioria: I am afraid it's not listed under 'leds'.
<ioria> yep
<shibboleth> so on one hand we have an entirely community-maintained distro which *does* keep vlc updates, on the other we have a distro which fancies itself as the premier desktop linux experience but can't be bothered to keep gnome or vlc updated
<shibboleth> does keep vlc updated even
<shibboleth> xenial has had a local root in gnome for how long?
<lotuspsychje> !ops | shibboleth repeated trolling
<ubottu> shibboleth repeated trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<shibboleth> lotuspsychje, how is this trolling?
<shibboleth> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2018/CVE-2018-14424.html
<popey> vlc is in the universe pocket, so it's community maintained.
<Guest77350> ioria: so I was wandering is there any way to interact with it at all. It's blinking so there is a ( unwanted feedback ) but is it possible it's happening on some bios level I don't know.
<popey> alternatively the vlc snap is kept up to date by the upstream vlc developers
<three> the universe pocket?
<shibboleth> popey, as opposed to debian which is entirely community-maintained. i already mentioned this to preempt the usual canned response :)
<popey> shibboleth debian isn't ubuntu
<shibboleth> and a pig with lipstick is still apig
<shibboleth> a pig
<popey> Do you have an actual support question?
<shibboleth> have i been overly succinct?
<quadrathoch2> shibboleth i don't get you, when you have ubuntu so much, why won't you just move on to another distro?
<ioria> Guest77350, check in 'sudo lshw'; you might find something
<legreffier> shibboleth: sure. but with better looking lips.
<shibboleth> quadrathoch2, now that sounds like a topic for #ub-discuss
<shibboleth> as opposed to there being multiple vulns in multiple "top 5" applications
<three> as if what you are are discussing is meant for this channel
<shibboleth> three, am i talking about the weather?
<shibboleth> or actual issues with current stable?
<shibboleth> stable(s)
<three> neither
<shibboleth> mind you
<popey> Please stop.
<Guest77350> ioria: thanks. Will take a look.
<shibboleth> listekn, what would actually be conducive to this topic would be an actual user in authority commenting and not a couple of fanboys fawning
<shibboleth> three, if vulnerable software doesn't qualify as an "an issue" and that hasn't been the gist of what i've been saying you may actually be right
<three> shibboleth now that sounds like a topic for #ub-discuss
<oerheks> i proved vlc has made an update, now in beta.. what would you expect after 1 day?
<oerheks> spreading false and wrong information is not a discussion.
<three> sibboleth literally all i said is you werent on topic when i joined the channel and were calling someone out for being off topic. All i did was make a comment about what you said, you dont need to be toxic to everyone who jabs at you
<Guest77350> ioria: unless I missed something I don't think it's mentioned there https://pastebin.com/REq4w7i9 .
<shibboleth> three, which rests on the assumption that vulnerable software somehow isn't an issue
<shibboleth> oerheks, https://security-tracker.debian.org/tracker/source-package/vlc
<shibboleth> again, which part of what i've been saying is, as you call it "false and wrong"?
<shibboleth> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/pkg/vlc.html <--
<shibboleth> "yeah, let's keep gnome and vlc vulnerable"
<three> all i said is that isnt what this channel is for. never said "false and wrong"
<three> how about we just think of this as a bridge and get over it, and back on topic
<shibboleth> three, yet, oerheks has said it. twice. i'm fairly confident that it is fair to assume that i was referencing him and not you?
<oerheks> shibboleth, all your previous visits are like this; we give the answer update is available ( https://snapcraft.io/vlc ) but you do not accept or seek help here, you are just a troll.
<oerheks> please leave, thanks.
<shibboleth> we?
<shibboleth> you represent canonical?
<shibboleth> or ubuntu
<shibboleth> ?
<shibboleth> exactly then how about you stop misrepresenting the truth on any level?
<shibboleth> exactly. then how about you stop misrepresenting the truth on any level?
<coconut> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<three> how about you be civil? its not much to ask
<Uqbar> hello. I'm running 20.04 and I've noticed that when I enter the wrong password at the greeter, the delay before the systems accept new input is more than that specified in /etc/pam.d/login (which is 3 seconds). What happens is that after 3 seconds where the dialog shows a spinner, the text area appears as ready to accept input, but it actually doesn't for another 1.5 seconds. Is this intentional? Whe …
<Uqbar> … re is it configured?
<shibboleth> i'm pointing out several "issues" and referencing public data to back my claims. your response is "off topic" and when that fails, "not civil"
<coconut> someone can +q shibboleth ?
<shibboleth> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/pkg/vlc.html
<popey> This isnt the place to do that
<shibboleth> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2018/CVE-2018-14424.html
<popey> Yes, i work for canonical on Ubuntu
<three> uqbar its possible thats intended i've never messed with it. does making the delay longer affect anything?
<shibboleth> there are multiple vulns in gnome and vlc
<shibboleth> anyone in authority care to comment?
<shibboleth> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/pkg/gdm3.html
<shibboleth> and the reason i'm being somewhat assertive is the *fact* that some of these vulns have been known for *years*
<popey> You're being assertive in the wrong place
<popey> to the wrong people
<three> What do you expect to get out of this? Go email canonical is you're that concerned. this is just the ubuntu support irc
<shibboleth> well, as i've said multiple times: someone in authority commenting on the actual issues.
<shibboleth> since fanboys apparently fanboying hasn't worked as of yet
<popey> I did
<shibboleth> hey, judging from you cloak you seem to be ub-affiliated
<shibboleth> thank you for pointing that out
<rapidwave> What package has 'ps' ?
<three> and you expect to find someone of authority in here? Most of us are users ourselves
<shibboleth> psutils
<shibboleth> popey, now, to be best of your knowledge, how come these vulns have been on the back-burner for years?
<rapidwave> Great. I'm using a docker container and it says that package doesn't exist
<shibboleth> rapidwave, my bad
<popey> As I said, the deb is community maintained. Find someone in the Ubuntu community (not here) who can update it. I can ping someone, and will, but again, this isn't the place for this
<shibboleth> totally the wrong package name
<shibboleth> psmisc
<rapidwave> That doesn't exist either
<rapidwave> I might know why...all apt sources are set to debian buster
<rapidwave> Speaking of which, how do I check Distro and distro version using CMD?
<three> neofetch will give you this aswell as other information
<popey> rapidwave cat /etc/os-release
<three> i didnt even know that file existed
<rapidwave> Okay, so yes, the container is using Debian 10 Buster
<popey> i suspect neofetch reads it :)
<rapidwave> I guess I need debian support then
<Mordoc> When desperate I use uname -a as you often find the distro there at least.
<popey> You find the distro the kernel was built on in uname -a, not the distro you're running
<Uqbar> er... how do I tell systemd-logind to reread /etc/pam.d/login ?
<Uqbar> I've changed the value of faildelay but so far it's being ignored
<Mordoc> popey: Totally correct. Thanks for pointing that out.
<BlueShark_> Hello. On my Acer Nitro 7 laptop, I am having trouble installing Ubuntu in dual-boot mode (with Windows). Tried the instructions from https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/15347 but still unable to boot. Think it's got to do something with AHCI mode or something. Any ideas what can be done?
<Uqbar> three: I've tried changing the value of faildelay but nothing changes. systemd-logind seems to disregard it.
<Velarde> ...
<Velarde> hello
<Mordoc> Velarde: If you have a question, go ahead...
<Velarde> Mordoc: I have no question, I just like hanging out around here
<diskin> hi, could anyone recommend good software (for gnome) for limiting user's daily computer usage? I want to create a schedule for my kids.
<Mordoc> Velarde: No worries. Have a good one...
<mechpilotace> anybody have any export song/track information from mpv? Im listening to a internet radio stream but would like pipe that information to a file or copy it from mpv some how
<ioria> diskin, this sounds interesting : https://www.linuxuprising.com/2019/11/timekpr-next-is-linux-parental-control.html
<mechpilotace> diskin, might want to check out pam_time as well: https://superuser.com/questions/467811/how-to-restrict-user-from-login-saturday-and-sunday
<Mordoc> mechpilotace: Are you doing from the command line or from the GUI?
<seven-eleven> hi
<Mordoc> mechpilotace: I use mpv from the command line a fair bit and only some stations display the track info.
<seven-eleven> my upgrade to 20.4 failed, now the installer asks me to resurrect or terminate the window, should I terminate?
<leonardus> Is it possible to get UWP Windows 10 Store apps to run on Ubuntu?
<seven-eleven> i terminated now, because resurrect just brought me back to the same error. now I get sudo: pam_open_session: Modul ist nicht bekannt
<seven-eleven> sudo: Regelwerks-Plugin konnte Sitzung nicht initialisieren
<seven-eleven> so it seems like the upgrade damaged sudo hmm
<seven-eleven> and su is also not working. should I reboot?
<Piraty> can anyone assist me in removing ukuu and the kernels managed by it, and installing the "official" kernel package that comes with ubtuntu 20.4 ? i used to roll newer kernels because of hardware support which is now resolved (since 5.x). however i would like to revert managing kernels with ukuu and just follow whatever ubuntu ships by default
<seven-eleven> reboot didn't help, authenticating phyisically is also not working, seems I need a rescue disk or use the backup
<seven-eleven> im back in the machine, reverted a snapshot, so the full error is: https://dpaste.org/yURD
<seven-eleven> should I uninstall perl to workaround this error? :-)
<lack> I'm trying to find out what (if anything) is normally supposed to run mpris-proxy from the bluez package.  Is there some normal way it usually runs, or is it something I should just set up on my own?
<lack> (20.04, btw)
<oerheks> bluez-utils i guess
<oerheks> !info bluez-utils
<ubottu> Package bluez-utils does not exist in focal
<oerheks> !info bluez-tools
<ubottu> bluez-tools (source: bluez-tools): Set of tools to manage Bluetooth devices for linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~20170911.0.7cb788c-2build1 (focal), package size 149 kB, installed size 1023 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<openface> i have change perms in / and also sudo not works it tells it's a part of world, how can i reset all perms (chmod/chown) for / in system from rescue?
<oerheks> openface, backup data from live iso and reinstall?
<oerheks> there is no easy command to reset those values
<openface> oerheks: i think chmod -R 644 / not helps
<openface> or 755
<seven-eleven> where should libcrypto reside, in /lib or /usr/lib?
<oerheks> this is my / >> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XnTTjFzRbq/  but if you did something chown -R recursive ...
<ioria> openface, you might try this : (i'am curious if it works )  : https://askubuntu.com/questions/958141/fix-permissions-of-server-after-accidental-chmod
<oerheks> interesting url, if he did not use -R
<macak> I have issues with screen flickering. My graphic card is supported by Ubuntu Kernel, but still i am getting screen flickering.
<macak> Every distro that i install is flickering.
<macak> Can anyone help me?
<tomreyn> macak: run this to get your current mainboard firmware:  journalctl -b | grep DMI:
<tomreyn> then look on the vendor website for an update
<tomreyn> also, different kernel versions may be worth a try.
<macak> tomreyn i currently running Windows 10, i cannot do any of linux commands.
<tomreyn> i see. well, we only support ubuntu here
<macak> I'm running Radeon 4650 graphic card.
<Velarde> macak: switch to your Ubuntu install
<macak> It's supported graphic card in Ubuntu kernel, but i have screen flickering.
<macak> Velarde every distro that i install is screen flickering. I don't know what to do.
<macak> It's some but in Ubuntu Kernel Radeon driver.
<macak> Or is Xorg
<oerheks>  Radeon 4650 is below specs of the open radeon driver, 5xxx and up
<Velarde> Do you have Ubuntu installed?
<macak> Velarde no i am currently on Windows 10
<Velarde> Then nobody here will be able to help
<Velarde> Try running a live USB
<macak> Okay
<macak> I will come back to talk to you
<oerheks> try to get an ati 5450 or higher..
<lack> oerheks: The utility is part of bluez, not bluez-tools.  It installs the utility in /usr/lib/bluetooth/ but I haven't yet found any service definition or script that runs it, though.
<lack> oerheks: I'm currently running i3 and not the default gnome desktop.  Wondering if there's something specifically gnomish that runs it, maybe?
<Piraty> gnome runs all sorts of things for you automatically
<Piraty> trying to install linux-image, apt asks me to pick one of the many linux-image-foo packages instead (or along?) What's the most reliable way to install the default linux kernel package and stay with it and get the recommended updates for it? (i'm on 20.04)
<Piraty> i.e. which is the current default kernel package, and how do i make sure to transition to the next when migrate to 20.10?
<tomreyn> install linux-image-generic
<Piraty> ah that looks like it
<Piraty> thanks tomreyn
<tomreyn> usually it'll already be installe,d though
<Piraty> sure
<memphisto> hi. torrent magnetic links won't get open with qbittorrent any more, but with Popcornt time...can't change this
<tomreyn> upon release upgrades, this will just depend on the latest versioned kernel in that release, so nothing do to on your part
<Piraty> that's good
<Piraty> i had to use newer kernels due to lack of hardware support back when i installed
<Piraty> not sure why i would uninstall that one though
<tomreyn> if you're on 20.04, then there aren't newer maintained kernels at this time.
<macak> I was also stuck with kernel version 3, because when i was upgrading kernel i had issues with screen flickering.
<macak> Piraty opensuse has newer kernels.
<Piraty> it's fine now, was't fine with 18.10
<Piraty> hence i needed to restore default kernel package situation.
<Piraty> thanks tomreyn
<oerheks> macak, your Radeon 4650 is below specs of the open radeon driver, 5xxx and up
<Piraty> (it's not my own machine)
<oerheks> nothing we can do about that, sorry
<macak> oerheks so i must buy new graphic card ?
<Velarde> macak: Or you could configure something like Arch to find a way to make it work
<macak> Thanks
<macak> I will buy new card i think so, intel
<tomreyn> macak, oerheks: actually, man radeon on 18.04 lists "       RV710/RV730 Radeon HD 4330/4350/4550/4650/4670/5145/5165/530v/545v/560v/565v" as supported
<tomreyn> so that's radeon(4)
<macak> Yes
<macak> My graphic card is still supported by Ubuntu Kernel.
<macak> I was reading on ubuntu site about that
<macak> It's driver bug i think so
<tomreyn> it's definitely old, but i don't see why you can't use it, yet, unless oerheks has more details
<macak> right
<oerheks> all i know; AMD dropped support for the Radeon HD 2xxx, 3xxx and 4xxx cards.
<oerheks> R600 and R700
<macak> I am getting not much screen flickering, but it's still there.
<macak> When i open the browser then is much more.
<macak> In kernel version 3 everything works fine.
<macak> But higher kernel i'm getting screen flickering
<macak> Thanks for the help.
<kyle__> Hey, I'm having an odd problem.  I swapped out my old quadro card for a new 1650, and now my box won't come up except in emergency mode.  I already tried purging the old nvidia drivers and installing the latest in the repo (450 I think), and it more cleanly gets me to emergency mode...but still only to emergency mode
<kyle__> I'm on 18.04, and the card shows in nvidia-smi
 * kyle__ is so confused
<MrElendig> post the xorg log in a sane pastebin
<kyle__> It never gets to launching X.
<kyle__> As far as I can see
<Bashing-om> kyle__: Normal boot - at the login screen - key combo ctl+alt+F2 - can you log into the system here ?
<kyle__> It never gets that far.  It dies durring the boot, and drops me into emergency mode.
<kyle__> Single tty, not even multiple, no network even.  I used dhclient to get an address and ssh out
<kyle__> I don't know how much thishelps: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Y6mPnyTGbj/
<kyle__> it's the output of journalctl -xb
<SpeedrunnerG55> my audio device is disapearing and reapering
<SpeedrunnerG55> i am using ubuntu 20.04
<SpeedrunnerG55> im using a logitech g430 headset
 * kyle__ hopes he typed that pastebin url right
 * kyle__ sighs
<SpeedrunnerG55> https://pastebin.com/1muTZbcM
<Bashing-om> kyle__: Taking a look at the log file ^.
<tomreyn> "#38~18.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 11 09:16:10 UTC 2019"
<kyle__> Whew.
<tomreyn> there's no supported ubuntu release with a 5.0.0 kernel
<tomreyn> and if there was it probably wouldn't be half a year old
<kyle__> Oh, I added a mainline kernel a while back because my ryzen board was being funky, and the fixes were newer than the (at the time) available kernel
<kyle__> errr...that's weird. apt-cache madison says it's from bionic-updates/main
<kyle__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5gsmjcHFH/
<Bashing-om> kyle__: Sorry " root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root " above my skill level.
<kyle__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5gsmjcHRFH/
<kyle__> NP.  That's just the funness of luks encrypted root :)
<kyle__> Well...luks encrypted everything really
<kyle__> What's the package name for the latest blessed 18.04 kernel?
<tomreyn> whatever linux-image-generic (or -hwe if you use it) depends on: apt depends linux-image-generic{,-hwe-18.04*}
<sarnold> kyle__: I don't know what problem you're trying to solve but perhaps https://kernel.ubuntu.com/sru/dashboards/web/kernel-stable-board.html can help
<kyle__> sarnold: sadly I'm on console only right now  :)
<kyle__> Holding my creath on my latest attempt to fix this....
<oerheks> 18.04 hwe would give  5.3.0-59-generic #53~18.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 4 14:58:26 UTC 2020 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<kyle__> I'll search for the hwe.  As soon as this attempt times out X(
<oerheks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<kyle__> I normally only have a GUI on my main desktop & laptop, so when this borked, I had to grab an antique netbook I use to run a scanner
<memphisto> @SpeedrunnerG55 that happens only with your headset?
<kyle__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sNjhvDgn5g
<kyle__> FFS if it really is just that I didn't have noauto in the cdrom mount in fstab I'm gonna flip
<kyle__> Also I had no idea the system had to deal with all that crap for snaps so early in the boot
<kyle__> :/  Whelp.... That's embarrasing.
<kyle__> Hu.... itdidn't auto-build the dkms module on install of the new kernel.  Had to dpkg-reconfigure the dkms modules.
<kyle__> s/modules/package
<SpeedrunnerG55> @mem yes
<SpeedrunnerG55> memphisto
<memphisto> @SpeedrunnerG55 you do have usb disconnect ; could it be bad cable ?
<memphisto> and can you put it to USB2.0 port
<memphisto> https://forums.tomshardware.com/threads/logitech-g430-usb-disconnecting-randomly.3172694/
<SpeedrunnerG55> Monotoko ?
<aardvark__> I have a server and netstat shows only the VERY few ports that I expect to be open (ssh, http, https).  When I scan externally I find EXACTLY what I expect, EXCEPT that for some reason trying to connect by telnet to port 1688 just hangs, does not connect, does not get refused.  WHat is happening here?
<bparker> aardvark__: could be a number of things, need more info
<bparker> perhaps you have a firewall and that port isn't being allowed through.
<aardvark__> bparker: what else can I tell you
<bparker> maybe the daemon listening on that port is ignoring the requests (try to connect locally to verify)
<aardvark__> there is no firewall other than iptables on either the machine I am probing from nor to, and there are no entries in there at this point other than what fail2ban has placed there and port 1688 is not there
<aardvark__> bparker: I agree, but what daemon and why does netstat not show it.  And, tcp does NOT even connect
<bparker> did you verify with e.g. tcpdump that requests to that port are actually being received by the OS
<bparker> > what daemon <- if you don't know then why are you even looking at a specific port ?
<bparker> if you don't know what it is
<aardvark__> bparker: I am not familiar with tcpdump, stand by please
<bparker> normally there is no 'telnet on port 1688' so you must have some idea what you're trying to connect to ?
<aardvark__> bparker: it is a general port scan that is testing EVERY port, the auditors ran it first, discovered the porta nd asked what is happening there
<bparker> you didn't mention that before
<aardvark__> bpsecret: no, I am NOT trying to connec to anything, I am just scanning
<bparker> so is your actual question, how do I find out why port 1688 is open ?
<aardvark__> bparker: I guess my question is more "why do I get a timeout when I try and connect".  I am not convinced it is really open.  As I say, I NEVER manage to connect
<bparker> this sounds like a classic XY problem
<aardvark__> bparker: excuse the igmorance, what is an XY problem
<bparker> when you ask how to solve a different problem than what you have
<bparker> so far what I've gotten from you is that 1. someone told you port 1688 is open, and 2. you cannot connect to it or find anything listening on that port, but 3. you want to somehow find out why something (that isn't listening) isn't responding?
<bparker> the last bit really confuses me.
<bparker> maybe their scan is in fact what's wrong
<bparker> and it's not there
<bparker> you could try doing your own scan
<bparker> but if netstat shows nothing listening anyway, I wouldn't worry about it.
<aardvark__> bparker: no they did not say that port 1688 was open, what the auditors said was that there is an anamoly on port 1688.  I tested, and I found the same anamoly
<bparker> and what 'anomaly' is that?
<aardvark__> bparker: 1) Absolultely my own scan shows it.  In fact, I can even see the issue by just: telnet ipaddress 1688 - for any other port other than the ones I expect to be open, I get the refused, for the http/https/sshd I get a connect - for 1688 it just says "trying ..." and hangs
<bparker> your own scan shows _what_ ?
<bparker> you said it's not open
<bparker> so what does this scan say exactly
<bparker> and how did you scan
<bparker> and from where
<aardvark__> bparker: my own scan shows, what I say here, I do NOT connect, but I do not get refused either
<aardvark__> simplest svan I did was using telnet, as I say here.  And I have tested from our servers in vatious sites, countries and on different backbones
<bparker> what exact command did you use to check that the port is or is not open?
<bparker> and what commands did you use to check your iptables rules
<bparker> are you sure ufw is not also enabled?
<bparker> s/open/listening/
<aardvark__> bparker: from the repmotes I am just doing the telnet now, and as I say, the vakid ports connect, all other,except this one, refuse
<quadrathoch2> aardvark__ wouldn't it just be better if you posted some logs showing us what's happening (removing the private stuff)
<aardvark__> bparker: no ufw - in fact the server I am testing against  I literally just spun up to do this testing after I discovered that I could repeat what the auditors found
<bparker> sudo netstat -lnt | grep 1688
<bparker> does that show anything?
<aardvark__> quadrathoch2: the log would be: telnet ip.address 1688 - trying ipaddress ...
<bparker> lol
<aardvark__> bparker: the netstat shows nothing, as I hope, am intended to mention, at the start of this whole conversation
<quadrathoch2> and your iptables and ufw?
<bparker> did you actually run the exact command I pasted ?
<aardvark__> quadrathoch2: no ufw and as I mentioned previously the ONLY entries in iptables are the couple of addresses that fail2ban has placed there
<bparker> please post proof of that
<bparker> with the commands used
<bparker> same for netstat
<aardvark__> bparker: I just did your version, I had done it without the grep - with the grep, NOTHIN, without, the ports I expected
<bparker> I know you're frustrated but I think unless you start actually pasting these things, nobody is going to help much more
<aardvark__> I'm happy to pate if you don't nmind if I redact the ip address, stand by
<bparker> sure
<bparker> also did you try telnetting from the box itself, to localhost, on port 1688
<bparker> what happens then?
<bparker> you might have to start getting into the network topology here, maybe this box is in front of something else that's doing this
<aardvark__> bparker: and others:  pasted at: https://pastebin.com/u9QUYrvx
<bparker> please don't use pastebin.com
<aardvark__> bparker: yes, from the machine itself I DO get rejected.  SO, I am now starting to thnk it is in the NOC that they are somehow intercepting it
<bparker> so there is potentially more hardware inbetween that you never mentioned
<bparker> I love wild goose chases
<aardvark__> bparker: what's wrong with pastebin.com?  what would you prefer I use?
<bparker> something without ads
<bparker> see /topic
<bparker> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<aardvark__> bparker: there is ALWAYS more hardware - by definition a server is attached to the net through routers
<bparker> I think you know what I meant by that though
<bparker> more hardware as in something besides a final router on your premise that belongs to you, before the traffic leaves your own network
<bparker> or it could be that router itself
<aardvark__> bparker: as far as I am aware there is nothing else thee, but clearly it is beginning to look like there MAY be - what I don't like about this theory is that I see the SAME  issue on my own servers-co-located and KVM instances at a variety of locations
<aardvark__> bparker: yep - if all those NOCs are using routers that are similar, I agree - I find that hard to believe nut not impossible.  I had been assuming that the issue was a setting in the template that we spin up
<aardvark__> We run almost 1200 servers scattered arounf the world
<bparker> again, all of this information would have been more helpful in the beginning
<aardvark__> that's why I said "what else do you want to know"
<bparker> it's not our job to always know how to ask all the right questions to get the info you need
<bparker> because you don't give us anything
<aardvark__> I just spoke with Level3 - where the original server that has this issue is located and they now confirm it too and say that it is NOT any of their equipment.
<bparker> help us help you
<aardvark__> I am now spinning up a virgin Ubuntu20.4 - not from my template - to see what I see there
<bparker> wait you're using VMs or containers or something?
<bparker> that wasn't mentioned either
<bparker> those facilities can also mess with networking
<bparker> it could be that they 'open' (let through without explicitly refusing, even if nothing is listening) that port by default for KMS purposes since windows activation uses it
<aardvark__> bparker: NO - generaly we install from an ISO, it is just that the ISO was made from OUR machine
<aardvark__> bparker: and everyone else - thanks so much for the help.  By spinning up a clean ubuntu20.4 and sticking it on a KVM I see NO PROBLEM,  With MY ISO I have the problem, so even though we are not aware of anything we did, there is something there - tyour patience got me to this point - thank you all so much
<oerheks> port 1688 Microsoft Key Management Service (KMS) for Windows Activation[138]
<oerheks> grinn
<bparker> I'm a bit confused how an entire OS was installed so fast since you're not using VMs or anything
<bparker> especially the phrase "spin up" made me think it was a VM
<aardvark__> bparker: as I just said - for my quick spin up test, I absilutely did spin up on a KVM, or acyually pair of KVMs
<aardvark__> since I could see the same symptom on the KVM and on the bare-metal I just spun up the KVM, since it is quicker and less disruptive
<aardvark__> genera;lly we like KVMs but since we do credit card processing we do not run live sites on them
<bparker> why would that matter if you're not storing PFI anyway (at least I hope you aren't)
<bparker> not storing or handling in any way*
<aardvark__> bparker: even when you store nothing, for a short period they keys and the CCARD number have to be in memory, otherwise I could not transmit the CCARD number fro m the venue to the processing house.  In THEORY, on a shared machine there is a small risk of things like RowHammer being able to sniff that
<aardvark__> we are certainly MORE cautious than we need to be - but that's what gets us the clients.  Almost 1200 active cients, some with MANY venues
<aardvark__> bparker: but you are correct, we do not store ccard or like information other for the short time that it is passing through.  Actually PCI compliance requires that
<bparker> you should never even be seeing people's card numbers
<bparker> that problem has long been solved
<bparker> you don't need your own PCI compliance if you let your merchant handle the PFI
<aardvark__> bparker: the one other time we need to store a little, is when someone comes in and wants to run a tab.  We do scan their card at that time and need to keep that info until they check out, UNLESS the venue is one where they actually physically hold onto the card, in the latter case we just keep a salted hash of the card
<aardvark__> bparker: we get MNUCH better rates for our clients by handling our own PCI compliamnce.
<bparker> wtf?
<bparker> that sounds completely backwards and asinine
<bparker> the less eyes a card sees, the better
<aardvark__> but that is the way the banks work - the more you work with payment cards the wierder it gets - we've been doing this for thirty years
<bparker> what kind of rates are we talking here?
<aardvark__> bparker: I 100% agree with you.  And I also believe that we should become like Europe where almost noone ever sees the card.  They bring the machine to the table, I put my card in, I enter my pin, I give them the card back
<aardvark__> bparker: most of our clients are on a 5c scan no percentage.  Some chose a scan fee free but small fraction of a percent.  And some are higher, if their banks don't like them.  We have one granchise with arounf 1000 coffee shops, I believe he is actually gree with Visa and a scan fee for M/c and AmEx
<aardvark__> and we have a loit of clients that are fee free with Discover
<aardvark__> I guess Discover makes their moeny on finance fees
<aardvark__> I do know that the fee thinbg is a horrible mess.  We jave a module tht estimates what the client will be paying and it has to have like 10 values enetered for each client when we set him up
<aardvark__> we are processing many millions of dollars per day with Visa alone for our clients
#ubuntu 2020-06-18
<ax562> Hi all!  I'm running ubuntu 20.04 lts with a usb adapter.  It's actually my cell phone usb tethering.  My problem is if I disconnect the device and plug it back in, I cannot get a usb internet signal.  I have to restart the pc.  How can I fix this?  I remember there being a command to turn something off and on.  I just can't remember what.
<sarnold> ax562: wild guesses, rfkill or nmcli ?
<ax562> sarnold hmm, doesn't ring a bell but I can try.  Ty
<sarnold> dang
<CoreyLuL> Heya! I want to move to using Ubuntu, but my concern is that my wifi card in my PC won't work
<sarnold> CoreyLuL: the installer is a 'live image', if you boot into it, you'll probably be able to tell whether or not the wifi will work before you install
<DragonRiver> CoreyLuL, try ubuntu without installing it, check if your wifi card works. If it does, then yu can choose to install or not.
<Ketzer> WiFi support has gotten significantly better over the years; what i'd suggest is that when you do install Ubuntu, to choose third-party proprietary software because quite often WiFi drivers are proprietary blobs (non-free software)
<Ketzer> you could also try googling your WiFi chipset + Ubuntu in your search engine of choice
<Ketzer> and see if people have reported issues
<HarryChen> Welcome! You can try Ubuntu using live mode without install it to test your wifi card
<CoreyLuL> It's a TP-Link AC1300 if that helps at all
<DragonRiver> CoreyLuL, we told you what to do. Doing it yourself will help. I have spoken.
<CoreyLuL> I'm gonna have to wait until tomorrow, don't have a USB with me
<Ketzer> CoreyLuL, https://community.tp-link.com/us/home/forum/topic/170186  this may be useful; but do try Ubuntu out on a live boot medium as you've been suggested
<Ketzer> i see
<oerheks> sudo apt install rtl8812au-dkms, could be done from the live iso
<HarryChen> well seems like TP-Link AC1300 (Archer T6E) uses a Broadcom chip
<HarryChen> which only has a proprietary driver
<Ketzer> right
<HarryChen> I guess ubuntu can find the suitable driver for you
<HarryChen> But you may need a active internet connection other than WIFI card in order to let apt build cache and download package
<CoreyLuL> that's the issue, I don't have a way to guarantee internet
<HarryChen> an active*
<sarnold> once you're booted into the live environment, try: ubuntu-drivers devices
<HarryChen> "ubuntu-drivers devices" requires an internet connection
<sarnold> :(
<HarryChen> Maybe you can download the deb packages before install and put them into the "writable" partition on your usb?
<CoreyLuL> Yea I can try that
<HarryChen> Then you will be able to access them and manually install them after installed ubuntu
<xbskid> Is there a way to configure netplan so the host uses a static IP but informs DNS of the IP and hostname? Or is that not a thing?
<mr_lou> My PC tends to become really slow after a day or so. Today I found out it's probably because Wine seems to start a bunch of applications by itself in the background. Does that sound like a Windows virus of some kind?
<josmala> Wifi problem Intel 9260 seems to be disables under 20.04 and cannot find how to enable it.
<josmala> Tried the apt-get firmware install, didn't try to enable in MS-Windows since I don't have one.
<josmala> Next thing I would of tried was to upgrade the Kernel beyond what is in the repositories but there were plenty of warnings against using mainline on the pages telling how to do it.
<Ketzer> mainline kernels don't have Ubuntu-specific patches, yeah -- using them can seriously bork your Ubuntu system afaik
<josmala> Are there any ppa:s that have to patches on newer kernels.
<josmala> Or is there safe way to get beyond 5.4.0 in the 20.04
<Ben64> wait for 20.04.1?
<josmala> Oh there other releases than xx.10 and xx.04 ?
<Ketzer> josmala,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule
<josmala> The point release happens after the main reason for having wifi enabled motherboard ends for this year.
<josmala> The strange thing is that I cannot find others having same issues with 20.04 but a lot having same problems with 18.04 on the internet.
<HarryChen> josmala: maybe follow the development builds? so that you don't have to wait for HWE
<josmala> I got 5.6-oem  and that didn't fix the issue so I think the issue could be somewhere else.
<HarryChen> try iwlwifi-backports?
<josmala> how ?
<HarryChen> apt install backport-iwlwifi-dkms
<HarryChen> I guess that way you can get the latest iwlwifi driver
<hanasaki> hello all.  suggestions please for Go IDE's and graphical git tools?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | hanasaki
<ubottu> hanasaki: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<hanasaki> contextually : looking for .deb packages in ubuntu repos .  sorry
<lotuspsychje> hanasaki: apt-cache search keyword
<artyx> Ubuntu LTS 20.04 .. subiquity crash. esxi 5.5.0 .. guest has 8gb ram and 4vcpu 1 vnic... tried vmware pv and lsi parallel ..also downloaded and ran shasum on iso.  crash, crash, crash.. any thoughts on what im doing wrong?
<artyx> it gets a little further if i do not configure ethernet
<artyx> actually, its getting a lot farther
<famubu> Hi. I upgraded to ubuntu 18.04 a few months and usually had no problems.
<famubu> Occassionally the boot process would get stuck at 'starting gnome display
<famubu>  manager' but after restarting it usually got right. But now it wasn't wo
<famubu> rking at all. I searched online and found questions like https://askubuntu.com/questions/1032639/ubuntu-18-04-stuck-in-boot-after-starting-gnome-display-manager-on-intel-graphic Is it a bug. As a temporary solution, I a
<famubu> m using lightdm now.
<Jordan_U> famubu: Do you know how many boots ago the last time you were still using GDM? I'd like to get the journalctl logs from that boot for GDM.
<famubu> Sorry. Had got disconnected.
<Jordan_U> famubu: Do you know how many boots ago the last time you were still using GDM? I'd like to get the journalctl logs from that boot for GDM.
<famubu> Jordan_U: How can I get the logs? I've been using lightdm for the last 2 boots but I've booted in recovery mode a number of times before that. Then no dm kicked in.
<Jordan_U> famubu: Actually, limiting to one boot probably doesn't matter that much. Please run "journalctl --unit gdm | pastebinit". That will post all the logs from gdm (since you first installed Ubuntu) to https://paste.ubuntu.com and then will output a link. Please share the link with us here.
<famubu> Jordan_U: Okay. That info is okay to be shared publicly, right? I mean, no personally identifiable stuff?
<famubu> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8pDHXGqgBg/
<famubu> Jordan_U_: Sorry connection issue again. The link is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8pDHXGqgBg/
<Jordan_U> famubu: I'm seeing multiple links to what seems to be the same bug you're having, without a clear resolution. https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1446530 in Fedora is one, and one commenter there says that re-installing gnome-settings-daemon solved the problem for them. Of course, that is an entirely different distro, and just one person's experience.
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1446530 in gdm "GLib: g_hash_table_find: assertion 'version == hash_table->version' failed" [Unspecified,Closed: eol]
<famubu> Jordan_U: So it is a gdm problem, right? If I keep using lightdm, I can avoid it? I saw a post which said even 19.10 was having that problem.
<Jordan_U> famubu: It's hard to say for sure, but the combination of error messages from GDM and the fact that switching to lightdm eliminated the problem strongly suggests that it's a GDM problem and that you should be fine if you stay with lightdm.
<Jordan_U> famubu: Whenever you upgrade to Ubuntu 20.04 it's probably worth trying GDM again.
<famubu> Jordan_U: All right. Thanks a lot for your help!
<famubu> Jordan_U: One more thing. Is it okay from a privacy point of view to publicly post logs online? This was my first time and I wasn't sure about it. Maybe it is acceptable to do some sort of polishing of the data beforehand?
<Jordan_U> famubu: Generally, yes. It's good to look at what's there quickly before posting it, and if you're worried you can ask the rest of the channel. We're very good about not letting people give malicious or privacy violating instructions in this channel, but caution is always good.
<Squarism> is there some popular "lm-sensors" gnome applet?
<pombreda> $ sudo do-release-upgrade: Checking for a new Ubuntu release No new release found.
<pombreda> $ cat /etc/os-release | grep VERSION: VERSION="16.04.6 LTS (Xenial Xerus)"
<pombreda> Anyone would know why ? I am trying to upgrade a VM from 16.04 to 18.04
<Monotoko> pombreda you need dist-upgrade
<Monotoko> oh I think it might be because of 20.04 release... is it possible to upgrade to 18.04 anymore?
<Monotoko> try it with -d and see what comes up
<pombreda> Monotoko: ok
<pombreda> Monotoko: sigh. Upgrades to the development release are only  available from the latest supported release.
<Monotoko> the other way would be to just replace your sources
<Monotoko> with 18.04 sources
<Monotoko> and upgrade with dist-upgrade
<Monotoko> (the debian way)
<pombreda> if feel like this will hurt :D
<pombreda> but yeah
<Monotoko> yeah generally I just reinstall when it gets this bad
<pombreda> :|
<ducasse> upgrading with dist-upgrade is unsupported, use do-release-upgrade
<ducasse> pombreda: check /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades - make sure Prompt is set to lts
<OERIAS> hi
<OERIAS> I currently have a networking on my PC
<pombreda> ducasse: that was it :) I had disabled that in the UI a long time ago I guess
<OERIAS> I have NordVPN running and for some reason it randomly drops and picks up the connection again
<pombreda> ducasse: Monotoko: thank you ++ .... sudo do-release-upgrade -c ... Checking for a new Ubuntu release .. New release '18.04.4 LTS' available. ... Run 'do-release-upgrade' to upgrade to it.
<OERIAS> and now I can't browse any site or do a Ping to Amazon or Ars Technica or any other site
<OERIAS> Just Google
<pombreda> OERIAS: could that be a problem for NordVPN rather than here?
<OERIAS> pombreda, NordVPN works fine under Windows and MacOS
<OERIAS> under ubuntu it has been giving me grief
<pombreda> well then this is definitely a NordVPN problem :D
<OERIAS> and this is a clean install
<pombreda> OERIAS: IMHO you should contact their support. I am not sure that this channel can help you solve a possible bug in their software :)
<OERIAS> how do you know it is a bug?
<OERIAS> on my end it is a problem with Ubuntu since I have tried this VPN on two other operating systems
<OERIAS> and they are working fine
<OERIAS> I think it is something pertaining to Ubuntu
<OERIAS> I am trying to Ping sites and it does not work
<JellyIsAwesome> how can i open a port in my console firewall?
<JellyIsAwesome> exit
<tuxifan> Hi, I'd like to edit a protected page on the wiki (to fix a dead link): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EPSON+GT-F720%2C+GT-S620%2C+Perfection+V30%2C+Perfection+V300+Photo  could you unlock editing for that page?
<tuxifan> Oops, Im somehow managed to break the page link while sending it, wait
<tuxifan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EPSON%20GT-F720%2C%20GT-S620%2C%20Perfection%20V30%2C%20Perfection%20V300%20Photo?action=login&login=1 <- this is the page that I meant
<Squarism> is there some tool that can monitor activity (only datasize/second) in standard ubuntu?
<Squarism> network activity
<MrElendig> multiple, depending on the exact usecase
<Squarism> i just want something simple
<Squarism> graphical would be best
<MrElendig> bwmon is somewhat popular
<Squarism> bwmon?
<Squarism> you dont mean bmon?
<Squarism> MrElendig, ^
<MrElendig> vnstat, iftop, nethogs are some others
<MrElendig> Squarism: tehre is both a bmon and bwmon
<MrElendig> there areÆ
<Squarism> ok, thanks
<MrElendig> there are applets/systray tools for this too
<MrElendig> for most wm/de's
<MrElendig> if you want something fancy looking, there is also netdata
<MrElendig> (it does a lot more than just bw monitoring)
<p0a> Hello how can I check the size of my tmpfs?
<MrElendig> findmnt, df
<MrElendig> the default is 50% of ram
<MrElendig> default upper limit*
<p0a> MrElendig: I have a lot of tmpfs and it adds up to more than my RAM
<p0a> 384M + 1.9G + 5M + 1.9G + 384M on a 4GB ram?
<pcatinean> Hi guys, I just installed Ubuntu 20.04 on my dell xps notebook. I'm sitting 2 meters away from a google wifi mesh router which has full signal on all devices in the house except this notebook
<pcatinean> Also speed is not the best it seems, can anyone help me debug this?
<EriC^^> pcatinean: perhaps you need to install some driver? try sudo ubuntu-drivers devices
<pcatinean> Interesting EriC^^ never knew that command existed, running now
<pcatinean> it only shows for the nvidia card (which si can also see in additional drivers in the GUI)
<pcatinean> but nothing else
<MrElendig> pcatinean: turn the laptop 90 degree
<pcatinean> :\
<Guest34549> Hello, it's more a general linux question - after adding a user to a group with `sudo usermod -a -G konrad www-data` do I need to logout and login again?
<Guest34549> I'm asking because I have lots of stuff running and I would like to avoid relogging :)
<akem> Guest34549, No, you don't have to.
<Guest34549> akem, ok, thanks!
<Tankburn> How do I update from 18.04 to 20.04 focal fossa using system settings? The instructions on the wiki does seem to lead me to a drop down menu.
<Tankburn> Instructions on the wiki:
<Tankburn> Open the "Software & Updates" Setting in System Settings.
<Tankburn> Select the 3rd Tab called "Updates".
<Tankburn> Set the "Notify me of a new Ubuntu version"
<Tankburn> Can anyone help me with this?
<Tankburn> I have done all updates possible yet I cant find, nor have a I ever seen this in the system settings.. maybe Im in the wrong place
<p0a> Tankburn: https://ubuntu.com/blog/how-to-upgrade-from-ubuntu-18-04-lts-to-20-04-lts-today
<p0a> Tankburn: you can read 'Alternative Options to Upgrade'
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<Tankburn> ah ok P0a so this means I can just wait until I get a prompt in the software updater application as it isnt officially available for me yet?
<Tankburn> thats cool I am not in hurry
<Tankburn> ty
<wingedrhino> Hi! Is it possible to ask add-apt-repository to skip running apt-update? I'm adding a whole bunch of repos and I don't want to wait for an update each time.
<lowin> Hello. did ubuntu drop support for armhf?
<ioria> wingedrhino, you can simply add the repo urls in sources.list or in a .list file in sources.list.d then run update
<Guma> hello. trying to figure out how to get ssh service started on 18.04 without having to first connect a monitor and then logging in with a keyboard. I'm working on a nvidia jetson xavier NX, and my main objective is to create a service using systemd that starts on boot. however, i can't verify whether the service does actually start, as i cannot ssh in until i physically login through a monitor
<ioria> wingedrhino, or use the -n, --no-update   flag
<wingedrhino> ioria: can I pass multiple URLs to add-apt-repository? Otherwise looks like I'll just bypass the tool and do it manually
<wingedrhino> oh there's a no-update flag? Perfect.
<ioria> wingedrhino, yes, there is
<funkyelf> Hi, I'm on 20.04 and want to install nextcloud desktop.  I see there are file manager integrations for Caja, Dolphin, Nautilus and Nemo.  Which one does Ubuntu 20.04 use?  I see Nautilus is for Gnome, which Ubuntu is running but it looks like the file manager is just called "Files"
<Velarde> files is nautilus
<Velarde> If you are using Gnome then nautilus integration is what you want
<ld50> hi, i'd like to completly disable sound output. i've put "blacklist snd" in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-snd.conf, even added modprobe.blacklist=snd to my kernel commandline - but the module gets loaded anyway
<Velarde> ld50: blacklist might not work if the module is loaded after boo
<Velarde> *boot
<ld50> Velarde: that's why i stuck it into the kernel commandline, too
<Velarde> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Kernel_module#Using_files_in_/etc/modprobe.d/_2 check the note in this section
<BluesKaj> ld50, whynot just enable automute in alsamixer ...just a workaround but it works
<ld50> BluesKaj: i need to remotely disable sound on a lot of machines using ansible
<Velarde> you can force the module to fail on loading according to the Archwiki
<Velarde> even if another module calls it as dependency after booting
<ld50> Velarde: already tried the "install snd /bin/false" method, didn't have any effect at all. maybe the module is loaded inside the initramfs
<Velarde> ld50: then you can remove it from the mkinitcpio.conf file too
<ld50> module_blacklist=snd in the kernel cmdline did the trick
<Velarde> great
<ld50> kinda confusing, everybody tells you that /etc/modprobe.d/ is the way to go, does not work. then you look at kernel cmd options and there is module_blacklist=snd, snd.blacklist=yes and modprobe.blacklist=snd
<ld50> and only the module_blacklist one works
<ld50> Velarde: BluesKaj: thanks for your time
<Velarde> ld50: thanks for sharing the solution
<ld50> Velarde: i'd be nowhere without the great people on the internet sharing their knowledge, it's the least i can do :)
<JellyIsAwesome> i'm getting this error in the debug log of ZNC
<JellyIsAwesome> ssl3_get_record:wrong version number
<JellyIsAwesome> what does this mean?
<ikonia> it means you're connecting to something that doesn't support that version
<JellyIsAwesome> that makes sense
<JellyIsAwesome> ikonia: how can i tell what exactly isn't supported?
<ikonia> (ssl protocol 3 is the problem I'm guessing)
<JellyIsAwesome> ^if that's the problem, how can i fix it?
<ikonia> I'd expect there to be an SSL protocol version configuration option within ZNC
<JellyIsAwesome> i'll take a look at the documentation
<JellyIsAwesome> do you think the problem would be avoided if i disabled ssl?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> as few services will accept connections without encyption
<JellyIsAwesome> i see
<JellyIsAwesome> ikonia: i believe i've located the config file to change the protocol version, how do i determine which one to use?
<ikonia> depends what you're connecting too
<ikonia> 2 is very common
<ikonia> talk to the administrator of the service you want to connect to if you want to be sure
<JellyIsAwesome> ikonia: alright, thanks for your help
<nbusrone> gdm crash , how do I run terminal in ubuntu before at boot? want to uninstall gnome flashback.
<nautica_> hi, does anyone know when the patches will be available to apply to the kernel? https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v5.4.47/ (version 5.4.45) was the last to list the patches
<JellyIsAwesome> When I'm trying to connect to the webadmin of ZNC, this appears in the debug log
<JellyIsAwesome> SSL routines:ssl3_get_record:http request
<JellyIsAwesome> what exactly is this?
<ikonia> exactly what it says
<ikonia> it's looking your making an SSL v3 request
<JellyIsAwesome> for context, i'm unable to connect to the webadmin in my browser
<JellyIsAwesome> it says the server unexpectedly dropped the connection
<JellyIsAwesome> and it sometimes occurs when the server is busy
<ikonia> probably because it doesn't support ssl V3
<JellyIsAwesome> so changing browsers would probably fix this?
<JellyIsAwesome> error:1408F09C:SSL routines:ssl3_get_record:http request
<nbusrone> ubuntu black screen on startup , anyhelp ?
<ikonia> JellyIsAwesome: no
<JellyIsAwesome> ikonia: how should i resolve this?
<ikonia> JellyIsAwesome I told you the problem - the client you are using is sending a connection request with what looks like the wrong SSL protocol
<JellyIsAwesome> ok
<nbusrone> ubuntu black screen on 20.04
<nbusrone> no one ? i did set nomodeset when edit boot then F10 but still black screen
<nbusrone>  "nouveau.modeset=0"  not working too
<User1821> View video, put like: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUt6HIgfQgo
<ZeNEX> Hello guys, is there a shortcut in Ubuntu to run any application? Like Super+R and type `ssh` or something and it opens a terminal with ssh?
<Ketzer> ZeNEX, see if there's anything useful here https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/shell-keyboard-shortcuts.html.en
<Ketzer> if not, set one yourself https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/keyboard-shortcuts-set.html.en
<nbusrone> which log to check when ubuntu in a black screen when boot ?
<nbusrone> no one active ?
<nbusrone> ?
<ZeNEX> thanks Ketzer, it's Alt+F2
<Ketzer> ZeNEX, yw
<lamiastella> Hi, I get this error on 20.04 [   13.386440] uvcvideo 1-9:1.0: Entity type for entity Camera 1 was not initialized! how should I fix it?
<nbusrone> which log to check for black screen ubuntu 20.04 ?
<nbusrone> never mind i fix it already.
<sruli> why when installing netfilter-persistent does it not install the actual scripts in /usr/share/netfilter-persistent/plugins.d? its kind of useless and does nothing without it
<kinghat> hey ppls, is there a date for 20.04.1?
<oerheks> official august 6th, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule
<oerheks> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<oerheks> rumour is 23 july..
<hggdh> oerheks: AFAICR, it slipped from July to Aug (there was an email to -dev announcing it)
<oerheks> to see the work in progress: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-20.04.1
<kinghat> ah nice. thanks for the schedule, oerheks!
<oerheks> hggdh, ah, thanks
<oerheks> so august 6 it is..
<hggdh> oerheks: https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/#search/From%3A+Steve+Langasek/FMfcgxwHNqKNbRzPDHPcKmwxxnfpqcxM  (sorry, it was to -releases, not -devel)
<hggdh> darn!
<hggdh> I will try again...
<oerheks> add aug 6 to the factoid?
<hggdh> oerheks: finally... https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2020-June/004980.html
<sruli> why when installing netfilter-persistent does it not install the actual scripts in /usr/share/netfilter-persistent/plugins.d? its kind of useless and does nothing without it
<sruli> how do i install the plugins?
<sruli> got it need to install iptables-persistant for the plugins
<User0192> Important. Please add "like". Not spam: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUt6HIgfQgo
<nbusrone> how to display clock with full date time with year ?  example : Thu Jun 19 2020 1:25 PM ? I am able to set it but with no AM and PM with mission year 2020
<oerheks> gnome-tweak-tool can set date/seconds and week numbers, not year in the top panel.
<oerheks> maybe there is a dconf value ..
<oerheks> no, there is a clock-overide package.. http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2019/02/customize-time-date-format-ubuntu-18-04-gnome-panel/
<sruli> been using ubuntu for last 10 years, pretty happy always under the assumption that its open and available for peer reviews, now i read something about snap (never used it) that its closed installs by default in ubuntu.. is this that case? am i no longer safe to assume that my install is open and transparent?
<nbusrone> oerheks : Thanks but there is no Clock override on 20.04 on gnome tweak. dconf value doesn't have it either.
<zutat> i wonder if gnome removed the ability to start a  session yet
<Jfalken> Good morning folks. I'm having some problems with my wireless AC 9560 card and xubuntu 20.04. I posted a thread on the forums but haven't gotten any traction.  My wifi speeds are really slow and frequently drops completely.  I've posted the results of the wireless script here:  https://pastebin.com/QnYsQVFN.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<nbusrone> oerheks : I am able to set AM by using 12h
<nbusrone> oerheks : Do you know where I can report for bug ? example gnome tweak bug ?
<giaco> hello! I need an idea from you. I need to prepare a touchscreen PC that would let me to switch and use between two applications. It should start up and execute the two apps and move their GUI to specific position on specific screen
<sruli> been using ubuntu for last 10 years, pretty happy always under the assumption that its open and available for peer reviews, now i read something about snap (never used it) that its closed installs by default in ubuntu.. is this that case? am i no longer safe to assume that my install is open and transparent?
<sarnold> sruli: it's up to you to choose what you want to install; compare snap info spotify vs snap info maas, note the "license" field
<Elliot_Alderson> Has anyone experienced random freezing on Ubuntu 20.04?
<sruli> sarnold: the question is not about snap apps, i dont use them so dont care for them, i read that ubuntu install snap-core with a closed distribution system and it can / does push some apps and i am not in control of this, is this true?
<sarnold> Elliot_Alderson: I've seen this bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1879234
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1879234 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Clicking Activities does nothing - screen appears to freeze" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<sarnold> sruli: I don't understand the question then, sorry
<Elliot_Alderson> @sarnold thank you
<sruli> sarnold: kind of a backdoor type thing, i have seen it in multiple places recently https://www.theregister.com/2020/06/02/linux_mint_team_snap/
<nbusrone> <sarnold> : how do I file a bug report ?
<sruli> if i install something using APT does ubuntu decide if to use apt package or snap package? and does it forcefully install snap, this is what i need to know
<tarelerulz> Do any  know if Hulu works in the browser ?  I know chrome Netflix and Amazon prime work but those are only two.  Hulu could use a different system .  I ask because never  hear anything about mainstream things like that
<tarelerulz> any I might want to use it Hulu
<sarnold> sruli: it looks like the preinst script will prompt the user in some fashion http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/x7MjWnrTwM/
<sruli> sarnold: what calls this script? apt?
<sarnold> sruli: yes
<sarnold> sruli: that's run when you run apt install chromium-browser
<sruli> oouch, this can be extended to check snap store for anything... and in theory if i want to install y it can install x,  why this backdoor? just remove chromium from apt and provide a message that its only available in snap, this is a very bad route to go... i really really really dont want to go to another distro... been using ubuntu 10 years :-(
<tarelerulz> Haha sruli its not cheating
<sruli> why would u say its not cheating? if i want chromium as an apt package, either provide it or "Unable to locate package chromium - try snap..." why install something else? ;-(
<sarnold> sruli: if you don't want snapd, just purge it, and it's gone
<sruli> sarnold:  i understand apt has been re-written and it cant really be removed, am i wrong?
<sarnold> sruli: apt?
<tarelerulz> My point was , I switch distro all the time to get one thing done at times.  sometimes , I switch one or two to get one thing done.
<kyle__> sarnold: you could uninstall apt at some point?  I never knew that.
<sruli> sarnold: you are saying if i purge snap apt wont install snap chromium? whats to stop it from installing snap?
<sruli> tarelerulz: i use 3 different distros for my servers and regular ubuntu for my desktop.. dont like to change desktop
<sarnold> kyle__: hopefully we have something in place to discourage uninstalling apt, just as we have something to discourage people from uninstalling sudo
<sruli> whoever said anything about uninstalling apt?
<sarnold> Thu 18 18:44:59 < sruli> sarnold:  i understand apt has been re-written and it cant really be removed, am i wrong?
<Elliot_Alderson> sarnold: Should I move to wayland to prevent the freezing?
<sarnold> Thu 18 18:49:26 < kyle__> sarnold: you could uninstall apt at some point?  I never knew that.
<sarnold> Elliot_Alderson: I have no idea, sorry, I just know about the bug
<sarnold> Elliot_Alderson: I never see freezing in my system, on X11, but I'm running i3wm, not gnome
<sruli> ooops re-phrase... i meant to write the snap part that has been written into apt cant be removed
<sarnold> sruli: apt purge snapd -- if you want to make sure it stays gone, use the equivs package to make a fake snapd package so the dependency will *look* satisfied
<kyle__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QDYCKQyqQ8/
<sruli> sarnold: so i need to use trickery.. :-(
<sarnold> kyle__: the sudo check is in a maintainer script
<kyle__> Well, I would have use ansi colors and seen if I could implement a good "blink" type thing, but there is some warning at least.
<sarnold> kyle__: perhaps apt has one in a maintainer script too
<sarnold> sruli: meh, I'd just apt purge snapd and leave it at that
<kyle__> I would really hope most people purging things would notice that ubuntu-minimal was being removed, and that would give a good indicator on its own this is a bad idea... but yeah.
<sarnold> kyle__: the usual bug report I see is people trying to install some guitar software that has *terrible* packaging and apt tries to remove sudo as a result
<kyle__> Ewww.
<kyle__> In repo, or out of repo?
<sencha_green> Hey everyone, I spent most of today and yesterday trying to get autoinstall working with subiquity for ubuntu 20.04 installs on ppc64le architecture.  It appears the configs aren't even being read, despite me putting in the necessary boot parameters.  Has anyone gotten an automated install to work?
<sarnold> kyle__: it looks like it's out of tree https://www.guitar-pro.com/en/index.php
<sarnold> sencha_green: you'll probably find more folks in #ubuntu-server
<sarnold> sencha_green: I never tried the automated installs on my ppc64el :( sorry
<sencha_green> sarnold: Ah. Okay I'll ask the folks over at #ubuntu-server
<kyle__> Is autoinstall what's replaced debian-preseed?  Also yes, ubuntu-server is going to be more for that :)
<sarnold> kyle__: yeah, pretty much; the old debian installer is still around but in 20.04 it's untested; future releases will probably stop building it
<sarnold> kyle__: oh yeah, the gross bug.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sudo/+bug/1579584
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1579584 in sudo (Ubuntu) "installing guitarpro6 creates a situation where sudo:i386 is scheduled for install" [High,Confirmed]
<kyle__> I need to try it out then.  I used preseed a lot, and I won't miss it, but I should at least know how to use the replacement.
<ffs> What's the current status of using HDMI from a USB-C hub in Ubuntu? Does it work well? Any hubs I should get?
<ffs> (This is for a Dell Developer Edition laptop an Ubuntu-using non-tinkerer friend got.)
<sarnold> ffs: the general idea of doing video via usb-c things works fine but getting the *details* right can take some real effort. I wound up buying three different docks for my laptop before getting one that could do 4K at 60Hz and remain reliable
<sarnold> ffs: this blog post describes some of the issues (but doesn't discuss linux at all) https://tonsky.me/blog/monitors/
<ffs> I don't think anything above 1080p is necessary at the moment.
<ffs> Would a cheapo hub work?
<ffs> I saw something about this crashing the networking stack for one user. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07Z7H3GJK . If there are no plans for plugging in ethernet, it should be fine, right?
<sarnold> wow that's cheap :) just be 100% sure you're okay with "resolutions up to 4K@30Hz"
<sarnold> well, at $30 maybe it doesn't matter if you wind up replacing it in a few years when you want something more :) hehe
<glue11> Hi everyone, for some reason unattended-upgrade is not updating my package list, though if update manually, it installs packages for me. Any idea what's going on? I think I have the right option set to enable updating the package list: APT::Periodic::Update-Package-Lists "1"
<dbugger> Hi everyone
<dbugger> I dont want to post stuff that does not belong here, so I want to ask... is there a channel where I can get support for Popos?
<dbugger> Pop_os
<jwisbell35_> Is anyone here using Pithos/Pandora? Was fine in earlier versions but stations tab will not open in 20.04.  https://imgur.com/a/ztRUMDc
<cslcm> hey - when a program crashes with "Aborted (core dumped)" - where is the coredump file?
<Jfalken> Is there anyone around that would be able to help me troubleshooting a wireless issue?
<Squarism> Im running ubuntu 20.04. Is it running Wayland per default?
<jeremy31> Squarism: no
<jeremy31> Jfalken: what kind of issue?
<Squarism> wasnt wayland supposed to replace x11?
<Jfalken> jeremy31, I'm having some problems with my wireless AC 9560 card and xubuntu 20.04. I posted a thread on the forums but haven't gotten any traction.  My wifi speeds are really slow and frequently drops completely.  I've posted the results of the wireless script here:  https://pastebin.com/QnYsQVFN.
<oerheks> wayland session is installed, standard, logout, switch, login
<jeremy31> Squarism: I think it was default in just one short term Ubuntu release
<Squarism> So wayland is out of the picture or still the goal?
<jeremy31> Jfalken: in terminal do>  sudo sed -i 's/wifi.powersave = 3/wifi.powersave = 2/' /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/default-wifi-powersave-on.conf
<jeremy31> Jfalken: reboot and see if it is better
<oerheks> Squarism, no, when nvidia is ready with open drivers, things will go fast.
<Jfalken> Giving it a try now
<quadrathoch2> Squarism canonical is just very careful with LTS releases, that's why 20.04 is still on xorg, but the goal is wayland
<Jfalken> jeremy31, no luck.  It's still so slow that speedtest.net isn't even loading lol
<Squarism> oerheks, quadrathoch2 : Thanks for the info. Appreciated!
<jeremy31> Jfalken: try>  echo "options iwlwifi 11n_disable=8" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/iwl-opt.conf
<jeremy31> Jfalken: See if going into Network Manager and editing the connection IPv6 setting to disable/ignore helps
<Jfalken> jeremy31, sure, let me try the latter first.. I'm on a different device now
<acresearch> people is there an ubuntu version with python 3.7   instead of the latest 3.8?   i have a python library that only works with 3.7  and it is central to my work   do i need to downgrade
<Jfalken> jeremy31, Setting ipv6 to ignore didn't seem to have any effect. Even just pinging Google I'm dropping a significant amount of packets :(
<jeremy31> Jfalken: maybe try>  rfkill block bluetooth
<Jfalken> jeremy31, no dice
<jeremy31> Jfalken: reboot the router, there is some strange stuff going on about power settings
<Jfalken> jeremy31, I've tried that already.. Also, no issue with any of the other devices on my network
<_fritchie> looks like the nvme-cli package with 20.04 wasn't built against uuid-dev which prevents the command "nvme gen-hostnqn" from working
<jeremy31> Jfalken: maybe try the backport-iwlwifi-dkms from the driver manager
<jeremy31> Jfalken: and> sudo iw reg set US
<Jfalken> jeremy31, that iw command didn't seem to make any difference.  How do I "backport-iwlwifi-dkms from the driver manager" ?
<jeremy31> Jfalken: you can actually install in terminal>  sudo apt install backport-iwlwifi-dkms
<Jfalken> Oh, ok.. giving that a try now
<jeremy31> Jfalken: reboot after, if it gets worse, reboot after>  sudo apt remove backport-iwlwifi-dkms
<Jfalken> jeremy31, it says the module has been obsoleted due to being included in the 5.4.0 kernel
<Jfalken> FWIW, I also tried a 5.6 kernel as well
<jeremy31> Jfalken: Might need to file a bug report
<Jfalken> jeremy31, was afraid of that :(
<Jfalken> Thanks for the suggestions
<jeremy31> Jfalken: unless there are updates for the router
<Jfalken> I'll check, but like I said, all the other devices in my house are all good
<Squarism> Anyone know if theres any pc hardware centred channel on here?
<Squarism> (think gaming pc's)
<jeremy31> Jfalken: there is a newer version if you> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:canonical-hwe-team/backport-iwlwifi
<jeremy31> Jfalken: then> sudo apt update && sudo apt install backport-iwlwifi-dkms
<Jfalken> jeremy31, says I'm already at the latest version
<Jfalken> (8324-0ubuntu3~20.04.1)
<jeremy31> Jfalken: try the latest from Intel>  https://askubuntu.com/a/1046682/300665
<Squarism> Anyone know if these are "normal" temps for a Ryzen 5 3600 at low surfing/chatting
<Squarism> https://imgur.com/a/Ul0BVqR
<quadrathoch2> Squarism really depends on your cooling system
<Jfalken> jeremy31, with the kernel.org github link?
<jeremy31> Jfalken: just run the first 7 commands as we already tried the updated stuff
<Squarism> quadrathoch2, I have the Noctua nh-d15 with a single fan. Other than that intake fan, one exhaust fan and then a PSU fan. Case is Mechify C.
<oerheks> Ryzen 5 3600  Max Temps 95°C
<oerheks> so, that looks fine
<oerheks> https://www.amd.com/en/products/cpu/amd-ryzen-5-3600
<quadrathoch2> Squarism well I have a ryzen 5 2400G with the same cooler and mine is idling at 36C, so sounds good on your side
<quadrathoch2> (fan off right now)
<Squarism> quadrathoch2, thanks!
<Squarism> Nice to know
<Jfalken> jeremy31, That seems to have done the trick!  I'm getting the fastest wifi speeds I've had since I got this laptop!  Although, iwconfig doesn't show any extensions now
<Jfalken> I guess that last part doesn't matter, should it?
<cgipython> are there good drivers for apple's macbook trackpads for ubuntu? Hand gestures for example?
<jeremy31> Jfalken: as long as it is connected, you could post URL from terminal for>  ./wireless-info && cat wireless-info.txt | nc termbin.com 9999
<Jfalken> jeremy31, oh the ouptut of that script?
<Jfalken> Need to download the script again, it got blown away (long story)
<jeremy31> Jfalken: ok
<cgipython> I have a old mac laptop - I booted it into try ubuntu 20.04 - no wifi detection - any ideas on how to fix that?
<oerheks> sure there are mac pages, for your model
<oerheks> must be an BCM device
<radarYo> @cgipython: 'lspci' and see if there are any "Network controller"s
<jeremy31> cgipython: post URL from terminal for>  lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 net | nc termbin.com 9999
<Jfalken> jeremy31, https://termbin.com/7r1p
<giaco> I need help with touchscreen device on ubuntu. Wherever I touch on the screen, the cursor moves minimally top/left on the screen
<giaco> calibration tool does nothing
<jeremy31> Jfalken: it is switching between 2 APs with the same SSID on 5 GHz
<Jfalken> jeremy31, Yeah, I have a mesh router and thought that might be the case.  I tried to set it to a specific BSSID, but it doesn't ssem to stick
<Jfalken> I was checking it with iwconfig, but I'm not getting anything back now
<jeremy31> Jfalken: you might want to send that link to linuxwifi@intel.com and describe the issues you are having, some weird stuff again in the dmesg, some sort of driver crash
<Jfalken> jeremy31, the termbin link?
<jeremy31> Jfalken: yes as you have the latest firmware
<Jfalken> Cool, I'l do that.  Is there any way to ensure which BSSID I'm using?  I set it in network connections to use the one it's currently on, hopefully it will stay there.
<nugroho> Ubuntu 5.10 - Breezy Badger - Cisco Aironet [Wifi0/Managed]
<jeremy31> nugroho: That is no longer supported
<jeremy31> Jfalken: Might have to check dmesg
<Jfalken> jeremy31, ok.  Really appreciate all the help. :)
<jeremy31> Jfalken: If I think of anything else I will post on the ubuntuforums thread
<Jfalken> Awesome, thanks!
<davido_> Is there a way to profile the screen unlock process, look at a log of the steps and how long they took?
<sarnold> davido_: this is where I'd start http://www.brendangregg.com/linuxperf.html
<nugroho> MEIZU M5 Note - Smart Fren 4G 10GB [you are on your own]
<ifdef42> I have this 7-yo laptop and decided to put Ubuntu on it. Certain things like apt run terribly slow, certain things run fine. But the weirdest thing is inside Docker, apt runs great. Make any sense?
<tarrie> i want an exfat disk to auto mount, the disk mounts fine when using "user session defaults" (leaving "mount at startup" unchecked), but when i disable defaults my user can't write to the disk. what do i need to do to mount at startup and allow any user to write and execute from disk?
<sarnold> ifdef42: dns?
<ifdef42> sarnold, interesting. what do you think i should check?
<ifdef42> a few dig commands seem to return plenty fast fwiw
<sarnold> ifdef42: try resolvectl, make sure everything htere makes sense
<ifdef42> so e.g. apt install hexchat to get in here took 3min 44s!
<ifdef42> 18.04 btw
<ifdef42> simple lookups at least return in 6-25ms, seems good
<giaco> I have some calibration stuff generated by xinput_calibration tool to add to xorg configuration. The tools says to add it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d or /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d but seems ignored by ubuntu
<giaco> I'm using ubuntu 20.04
<cgipython> Any ideas on fixing my wifi chipset issue with mac laptop + ubuntu 20.04?
<sarnold> ifdef42: dang. I liked that idea.
<sarnold> ifdef42: try using libeatmydata?
<ifdef42> ;) yeah it did sound promising
<nugroho> WHA420355-SOC155694-YMH297433-WHA800477-JPL749250-APB800779
<ifdef42> okay hadn't heard of that, so you mean run apt with that and see if fsync is source of the problem?
<sarnold> ifdef42: yeah
<ifdef42> i replaced the laptop's failing HDD with a (SATA :/) SSD, so my biggest suspicion was around disk. this is also a weird early ultrabook that had a 32-GB mSata card which i took out, used as a cache or something
<oerheks> cgipython, you never answered .. <jeremy31> cgipython: post URL from terminal for>  lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 net | nc termbin.com 9999
<ifdef42> so i wonder if BIOS? or something could be weird about that missing, but it seems like things work okay. also whatever i attempted to measure disk throughput (just dd stuff) seemed like i was getting a reasonable approximation of the max expected for sata ssd
<cgipython> oerheks, I am not connected to that machine
<oerheks> wel, plug in cable and try?
<Bashing-om> ifdef42: ^ then a thought: is AHCI enabled in bios ( took me forever to figure mine out when I instaled a SSD).
<cgipython> oerheks, I see Boradcom Inc. BCM4331 a/b/g/n
<cgipython> rev 02
<ifdef42> Bashing-om, hmm i only know AHCI as "something to do with disks" :) so... i want it, or i don't?
<cgipython> oerheks, Kernel driver in use : bcma-pci-bridge
<ifdef42> bios had ridiculously few tweakable settings though
<sarnold> you want AHCI
<Bashing-om> ifdef42: "Advanced Host Controller Interface" You for sure want it :D
<ifdef42> heh ;)  okay it has this "intel rapid storage technology" that was doing some weird raid between the msata and ssd, plus another cache partition on the msata. but it seemed to bow out of the way when i took out the msata and nothing in bios about it
<ifdef42> well i'm on this gem of a box now, so, back later... :)
<sarnold> good luck :)
<ifdef42> ty
 * ifdef42 eyes three other pcs on around me
<oerheks> cgipython, you need networking for this, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<nugroho> Ubuntu 5.10 - Edubuntu 5.10 - Kubuntu 5.10 [DVD/iso/iso]
<oerheks> nugroho, no need to show us again, EOL, dead, no support
<cgipython> oerheks, why wasnt the open source driver included in the kernel? 20.04lts - do you know?
<ifdef42> Bashing-om, yeah nothing about AHCI in BIOS i think
<oerheks> i am sure if the license allows it, we shit it.
<oerheks> err ship it
<oerheks> bcm is not a good friend with opensource
<Bashing-om> ifdef42: In my case (Phoenix bios) I had to enable raid to get AHCI.
<jeremy31> cgipython: you need the firmware-b43-installer package
<ifdef42> i guess i should be able to see in dmesg or something if it's found
<ifdef42> i guess maybe i should do strace on apt
<cgipython> I see
<jeremy31> cgipython: might have to USB tether to a smartphone
<Bashing-om> ifdef42: I greped dmesg and syslog here for "ahci" with no return.
<ifdef42> i see e.g. ahci 000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0300 32 slots 6 ports 6 Gbps 0x1 impl RAID mode
<ifdef42> and a few other lines
<ifdef42> i wonder if that means it's *in* raid mode; there is no raid, just the one disk now
<ifdef42> hmm there's a bios update, maybe the new one has more options
<cgipython> jeremy31, I'll wait till I have an ethernet cable :(
#ubuntu 2020-06-19
<Bashing-om> ifdef42: ISRT makes me think of raid meta data remaining, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2038121. Might be good to use 'wipefs' to check ?
<Squarism> if you install programs manually - and multiuser isnt important, where should one put them?
<Squarism> ~/.local ? ~/bin ?
<ifdef42> Bashing-om, the hard drive was brand new... but i guess maybe the RST hardware has some memory. it was showing up as like an option rom in preboot but now i don't see it. maybe if i stick the msata back in. not sure how much i care, pain to take apart. :D thx for all the suggestions
<Bashing-om> ifdef42: Is but a thought -  "sudo wipefs /dev/sda". Note that you should not just trust me that that command is safe (even though it is), you should run "man wipefs" and confirm for yourself that the command will just list all visible filesystems (and in this case, RAID metadata) and their offsets.
<cgipython> I want to upgrade ubuntu 18 to 20 and want to backup my 18 on a usb drive - what software should i use to backup?
<SpeedrunnerG55> i am running ubuntu 20.04 my logitech G430's disappears fromt he audio device list whenever i plug in my phone or start up steam. it disappears and reappears every few seconds for a while while staying active for only about 1/2 a second
<Bashing-om> cgipython: Might consider: https://9to5linux.com/ubuntu-based-rescuezilla-1-0-6-arrives-as-the-swiss-army-knife-of-system-recovery .
<cgipython> Bashing-om, Is there a way to use it on my 18.04 instead of bootin from usb? It would be nice if i can create a bootable version of my 18.04 as an image on the usb drive
<Bashing-om> !backup | cgipython
<ubottu> cgipython: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup, !borg, and !cloning
<cgipython> Bashing-om, thanks. I started with duplicity
<cgipython> then will upgrade 20.04 - or perhaps install a fresh version - not sure
<Bashing-om> cgipython: There are so many ways :) - most depends on the use case and experience.
<cgipython> I wish duplicity would show an ETA
<cgipython> seems like its going to take all night
<lamiastella> my ctrl+c and ctrl+v doesn't do the copy paste in Ubuntu 20.04 anyone else having same issue?
<lotuspsychje> anyone notice loginloop on ubuntu-desktop 20.04 after recent updates kernel 5.4.0-37-generic
<Kon> Hi today's dbus package update for Bionic broke my system audio so I'm trying to roll back. I could in theory roll back to the original April 2018 version still in the repo, but I'm wondering if there's any way at all I could track down the previous -ubuntu1.1  package from bionic-updates
<kyle__> lamiastella: console or in gnome/kde programs?
<lamiastella> kyle__:  only doesn't work in terminal
<lamiastella> for example ctrl+c works here in IRC kyle__
<kyle__> lamiastella: Most terminals use ctrl+shit+c ctrl+shift+v
<lamiastella> kyle__: ctrl+shift+c doesn't work as well in terminal
<lamiastella> oh never mind it works thanks a lot kyle__
<kyle__> No problem :)
<lamiastella> (11:36:42 AM) mona: Hi, I get this error on 20.04 [   13.386440] uvcvideo 1-9:1.0: Entity type for entity Camera 1 was not initialized! how should I fix it?
<oerheks> we need more info, what webcam, and hardware specs?
<user01> hi, you can't have a username with a space in it, right? there is some POSIX restriction on it?
<user01> a user asked me and I said they couldn't but when they asked why I really didn't have an answer
<Jordan_U> user01: https://serverfault.com/questions/73084/what-characters-should-i-use-or-not-use-in-usernames-on-linux
<nsaunders> how can I get tab completion with xmllint so that I can type "xmllint foo.xsl" press tab and it will fill in the "t"?
<nsaunders> or just "xsl foo" and it will tab complete "foo.xslt"  - as works with "xmllint bar" for "xmllint bar.xml"?
<raddy> Hello
<raddy> AppArmor is interfering with mysqld startup
<raddy> I have edited the configuration file and added exceptions
<raddy> But I am not finding any improvements
<ld50> nsaunders: try fish shell
<nsaunders> ld50: can't do that with bash?
<ld50> nsaunders: dunno, i'm not a bash user anymore since fish is so much better. you can install fish and try it by simply invoking "fish" from your bash shell, no need to change your default shell
<worrelsik> @nsaunders, Tab twice?
<worrelsik> Maybe you have another file that qualifies for completion, and Tab'ing once has not enough info to decide which filename to choose for completion
<nsaunders> worrelsik: nope
<nsaunders> it's something specific to xmllint so far as I can tell.  it works for .xml files, not for .xslt
<snake-venom> hi, wonder if there is some gui tool to store terminal ssh connection, similar to MacOS
<Shillos> snake-venom: try putty
<vlt> snake-venom: Not GUI but there’s ~/.ssh/config.
<Monotoko> mobaxterm works with a bit of WINE as well
<Monotoko> vscode has SSH/SCP built in
<viktor_> Hi all. I'm (still) trying to install nextcloud on my server. I installed the snap but the website still isn't up. "snap info nextcloud" says service "nexctcloud.apache" is enabled but inactive. maybe it's on apache while i'm on apache2? Or what could be the problem?
<indyZ> mobaxterm is what I used in windows, I liked it. lots of features, more than putty
<lotuspsychje> viktor_: try #ubuntu-server perhaps
<nsaunders> ld50: interesting
<ld50> nsaunders: try hitting tab repeatedly for a nice menu of possible completions. also, strg-r is not supported unfortunately but you can type a substring and hit the up-arrow for possible history matches
<nsaunders> ld50: what's strg-r?
<ld50> nsaunders: oh, sorry, ctrl-r. on german keyboards ctrl is called strg, i forgot for a moment :D
<ld50> ("control" vs. "steuerung")
<nsaunders> haha
<ai_lion> Hi, everyone.
<ai_lion> I've been struggling with Ubuntu based distros for a whole day.
<ai_lion> My brand new laptop has AMD R9-4900H + Nvidia RTX 2060 inside.
<nsaunders> ai_lion: what's the q?
<ai_lion> All ubuntu based distros fails to run on this laptop.
<nsaunders> I'm no expert, but I'll give it a shot
<ai_lion> The problem is mainly on Nvidia RTX 2060.
<nsaunders> ai_lion: having no idea, I'd go out on a limb and speculate it's nvidia video drivers or something similar
<ai_lion> I've tested daily build as well but still not able to solve the problem.
<nsaunders> yeah...can you just install maybe a plain vanilla version then add a kernel module later for eh driver?
<ai_lion> However, openSUSE tumbleweed works like a charm, which is embarrassing.
<nsaunders> ai_lion:  I'm not sure, just giving my two cents.  A question on askubuntu might help also.  my knowledge is limited to "knowing" that proprietary drivers are a problem
<nsaunders> ohhhh, so that's useful info.  what does modprobe say about which drivers it's using?
<ai_lion> "ubuntu nouveau fifo sched_error 08" is what I got as error message.
<nsaunders> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/nvidia-modprobe.1.html
<ai_lion> Nearly all posts talking about this issue says I need to add graphics-drivers/ppa
<nsaunders> what I'd want to know, in your scenario, would be what kernel modules openSUSE is using..
<nsaunders> my two cents, hope that helps.  bye for now.
<nsaunders> but, yes, adding a ppa sounds like a good idea...did you try that?  (I'm tired, so I'll let others, who know more, help you.)
<toffe> Hi guys, according to timedatectl docs it says it uses: 1. DHCP, 2. Configured from /etc/systemd/timesyncd.conf and 3. FallbackNTP from same file.
<ai_lion> nsaunders: Thanks. I will try have a look about kernel version and kernel module info.
<toffe> When checking that file both are commented out still it works, any idea on there the 4th choice is? :P
<ai_lion> That PPA doesn't work.
<ai_lion> It's empty in "Additional Drivers"
<ai_lion> I've also tries `apt install nvidia-driver-440` and/or download the ".run" driver from nvidia's website.
<ai_lion> None of them works.
<FatalFUUU> Is org.gnome.desktop.background show-desktop-icons not valid in 20.04 now ?
<ai_lion> nsaunders: I will reinstall openSUSE in 20 mins, then I will be able to provide any info needed.
<ai_lion> nsaunders: I've confirmed that openSUSE has a newer version of nouveau which works for RTX 2060 Mobile.
<ai_lion> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/groovy-desktop-amd64.iso
<ai_lion> This daily build doesn't work either.
<dex1983> hi
<nsaunders> ai_lion: did you find out which kernel openSUSE uses?
<dex1983> I do not have a clue what I am doing wrong with ubuntu lts, if I try it with software raid, install it on one disk, everytime I get "grub install dummy failed"
<dex1983> What I am doing wrong :-(
<seven-eleven> hi
<seven-eleven> how can I change a dependency of a debian package?
<seven-eleven> do I have to download the tar.gz manually or can I access it directly from apt cache somewhere?
<ai_lion> nsaunders: 5.7.1-1-default
<dex1983> has someone an idea?
<MrElendig> seven-eleven: you would have to make your own deb with the changes
<ai_lion> dex1983: Ubuntu will always let you down if you use soft raid.
<MrElendig> sounds like a xyproblem though
<seven-eleven> MrElendig, found this short instruction, currently trying to install it https://serverfault.com/a/383958
<ai_lion> It happens on 14.04, 16.04, 18.04 and 20.04 as far as I know.
<dex1983> omg
<seven-eleven> MrElendig, actual problem is that bareos (bacula fork) doesn't ship a package for ubuntu 20.04 yet, so im gonna try to package it myself :-)
<dex1983> but I also cannot install it the normal way on one hdd
<dex1983> dummy grub fails
<seven-eleven> and bareos-bconsole depends on libreadline7, so I changed it now to libreadline8
<ai_lion> You will see the fancy grub2 cli once you complete the installation "successfully".
<MrElendig> seven-eleven: that might not work well if this is some binary software
<MrElendig> and not open source
<dex1983> yeah when booting I get the grub shell :-(
<dex1983> thats all
<seven-eleven> MrElendig, found the source code here: https://github.com/bareos/bareos/releases
<MrElendig> you want to build the deb from source then, not "hack" the dependecy array for the existing .deb (without rebuilding the code)
<MrElendig> else you might in best case end up with "libfoo.so.5 does not exit" or worst case end up with silent corrution
<MrElendig> corruption*
<seven-eleven> oh right
<seven-eleven> MrElendig, i think im going to wait it out and leave 18.04 on the backup vm
<MrElendig> usually not that hard to just bump the deb as needed
<seven-eleven> my first attempt failed dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten des Archivs bareos-bconsole_19.2.4-4_amd64.deb (--install): Unterprozess dpkg-split gab den Fehlerwert 2 zurück :-)
<MrElendig> LANG=C makes the error messages more useful for the rest of us
<seven-eleven> I think i packaged it wrongly with `tar --ignore-failed-read -cvf control.tar.xz postinst postrm{post,pre}{inst,rm} md5sums control`
<nsaunders> ai_lion: 5.7.1-1 default what?  I don't mean the kernel (although I suppose that matters) so much as the kernel modules...
<nsaunders> presumably nvidia just needs some specific kernel module.  I'm making a ton of assumptions and have no deep understanding of drivers, but that's at least what I gather.  Have you tried the ppa which was suggested?
<ai_lion> nsaunders: 5.7.1-1-default is the kernel openSUSE uses.
<ai_lion> "5.7.1-1-default"
<seven-eleven> MrElendig, if I run `tar --ignore-failed-read -cvf control.tar.xz {post,pre}{inst,rm} md5sums control` tar complains there would be no postinst or postrm, but they exist
<ai_lion> It's nothing to do with the PPA on this step because openSUSE uses nouveau too.
<nsaunders> ai_lion: so it's not using *any* kernel modules at all?  that seems extremely unlikely.  OpenSUSE is almost certainly running some sort of nvidia modules..
<ai_lion> It uses "nouveau".
<nsaunders> ore-failed-read -cvf control.tar.xz {post,pre}{inst,rm} md5sums control`  ▒│
<nsaunders> │tar complains there would be no postinst or postrm, but they exist                                                               ▒│
<nsaunders> │(03:49:52) ai_lion: It's nothing to do with the PPA on this step because openSUSE uses nouveau too.                              ▒│
<nsaunders> https://unix.stackexchange.com/q/184877/101935
<nsaunders> whoops.  but try that link
<nsaunders> lsmod shows me the modules I have loaded...probably if you run lsmod in OpenSUSE it will show you something useful..
<ai_lion> Just as I said, "nouveau" is the kernel module that drives RTX 2060.
<ai_lion> The only difference is that Ubuntu doesn't have the latest version of nouveau so I may just need to install a newer version.
<nsaunders> ai_lion: ahh
<LordDoskias> hello i have a realtek alc1220 codec on my mb but pacmd list-sinks shows that the driver in use is snd_hda_intel? I do have audio but i *think* quality is subpar
<ai_lion> Do we have Ubuntu builds that are more progressive than daily build?
<JellyIsAwesome> would you recommend using freenas as a nas
<seven-eleven> MrElendig, this worked for me: https://serverfault.com/a/859394
<MrElendig> LordDoskias: that is the correct driver
<benfrancis> popey (or any other discourse.ubuntu.com moderator): Sorry to bug you but I'm trying to post a new post on the Appliance category on discourse.ubuntu.com to propose a new appliance but I get an error that says "You are not permitted to view the requested resource." This thread
<benfrancis> (https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/you-are-not-permitted-to-view-the-requested-resource-error-when-luisp-is-trying-to-post/16226) suggests this is a permissions problem and says to message a moderator for a permissions bump, but I'm apparently not allowed to do that either... any chance you could help? My username is krellian.
<MrElendig> LordDoskias: alc1220 is just one of many implementations of the intel hda spec
<LordDoskias> MrElendig, right, are there some settings i can play with to see if i can get better quality ?
<MrElendig> LordDoskias: depends on what you mean by "better quality"
<MrElendig> also what people think about audio quality and the actual objective quality often varies massively
<MrElendig> one example is vinyl and tube amps which every audiophile raves about. Technically they are quite bad, they give you a lot of distortion
<FatalFUUU> Is org.gnome.desktop.background show-desktop-icons not valid in 20.04 now ?
<LordDoskias> MrElendig, for example listening to this track: https://youtu.be/1vWqW9tI2kg i feel like there isn't enough bass. It's as if i;m hearing mostly high pitch i.e the vocals
<FatalFUUU> even the default extension in tweak tool does nothing
<LordDoskias> at the same time i can hear that there is some bass in the background but as if it can't come out and is "stifled", true that this might be subjective
<MrElendig> LordDoskias: you can use an eq to distorte the audio to your liking
<MrElendig> LordDoskias: it is often done automaticly on windows
<MrElendig> LordDoskias: give pulseeffect a try
<MrElendig> https://github.com/wwmm/pulseeffects
<LordDoskias> MrElendig, that package seems rather invasive in that it actually upgrades pulse audio ?
<lesshaste> my ssd drive stopped booting (it just hang part way through the boot) so I am booting off a usb live ubuntu distro.  I tried to reinstall linux but it said there are unresolved errors. How can I find these errors? Which tool should I be using?
<lesshaste> it sends me to the partition page but I am not sure how I am meant to resolv anything from there
<yolan> Hello, my python is broken :(
<yolan> I can't install dependency on 20.04
<quadrathoch2> dex1983 you still there? ^^
<b3n10> hi guys , anyone using clipmenu in ubuntu? is there a deb/snap package for it?
<b3n10> no one uses clipmenu in ubuntu?
<quadrathoch2> b3n10 doesn't seem like it
<b3n10> quadrathoch2: alrighty, no problemo
<b3n10> i'll try installing from source then
<seven-eleven> MrElendig, what is your favorite backup software, just rsync?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | seven-eleven
<ubottu> seven-eleven: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<MrElendig> seven-eleven: prepare to be assimilated
<lotuspsychje> FatalFUUU: dconf-editor
 * MrElendig uses borg
<seven-eleven> thanks!
<b3n10> ok installed clipmenu from source, not that hard. But now I need to start it once logged in, where can i save my script?
<lotuspsychje> afternoon ioria
<ioria> lotuspsychje, hey lotus; all good ?
<lotuspsychje> ioria: just for info Bug #1843982 occured to me this morning, yeah all good : )
<ubottu> bug 1843982 in accountsservice (Debian) "Various programs crashed with SIGSEGV in g_str_hash() from g_hash_table_lookup() from update_user()" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1843982
<lotuspsychje> after updates, loginloop
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<ioria> lotuspsychje, sounds bad
<zamba> how do i install the linux debug symbols?
<zamba> is it from a special apt repo+
<seven-eleven> should I A) (focal) switch to borg B) (focal) go through the hassle and setup bareos on focal (i could get libreadline8 to work with bareos using a symlink in /lib/x86.., but now i got a postgresql version issue which I have to fix)  or C)  (bionic) stick to bionic and wait it out until *eventually* bareos maintainers support focal?
<dex1983> yeah quadrathoch2 sill here again :-(
<quadrathoch2> dex1983 so what are you planning again/
<quadrathoch2> ?
<dex1983> try to make it to install ubuntu but with no effort :-/
<dex1983> :-(
<MrElendig> seven-eleven: never symlink .so's they are versioned for good reasons
<dex1983> always have the problem with grub dummy installer
<MrElendig> rebuild from source instead
<seven-eleven> ok
<dex1983> also without software raid
<dex1983> on normal hdd it fails for testing
<quadrathoch2> dex1983 Oo hm, what board/laptop do you got?
<dex1983> https://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/E3V5%20WS/
<dex1983> freenas worked with it over  3 years without problems
<quadrathoch2> dex1983 if I remember correctly you already looked into the efi for your ahci mode or?
<dex1983> ahci hmm let me have look
<b3n10> have a good day guys
<toffe> /exit
<toffe> /e/ex
<dex1983> legacy and ahci is activated
<quadrathoch2> dex1983 you want to install legacy mode? or efi
<dex1983> the method which works g :-)
<dex1983> efi does not work
<quadrathoch2> dex1983 okay, so just make sure to boot into bios mode then
<skyliner_369> Okay why would a package uninstall without me uninstalling it myself? telegram-desktop just kinda... poof
<lotuspsychje> skyliner_369: the one from apt?
<skyliner_369> yeah. I try to stick to using apt instead of the software center
<dex1983> yeah I tried that too will not boot prepared stick with rufus
<dex1983> but only uefi works :-(
<dex1983> I will try it now with cent os for testing
<lotuspsychje> skyliner_369: check your dpkg logs
<quadrathoch2> dex1983 honestly I would choose balena etcher, as rufus has sometimes some hiccups
<skyliner_369> okay. Where would they be?
<dex1983> ah ok maybe thats the problem thanks a lot
<skyliner_369> ... dafuq? now I have 2 installed instances...
<skyliner_369> unless one is a snap?
<lotuspsychje> df -h and apt policy foo, to the rescue
<asdfgh> hello
<asdfgh> does the software i install via snap has a chroot env to run into?
<asdfgh> for exmaple
<asdfgh>  /dev/loop43      18M   18M       0 100% /snap/gedit/605
<asdfgh> (running df -h)
<dex1983> cent os worked witout a problem in uefi mode and was is bootable
<dex1983> now trying it with etcher and ubuntu lts
<quadrathoch2> dex1983 hope it works
<Guest_999> Hi
<dex1983> yeah me too
<dex1983> the n try :D
<dex1983> getting to start ubuntu
<dex1983> hate ubuntu
<Guest_999> Hi dex
<Guest_999> Is there someone can read my text
<kyle__> Not unless your phone has been comrpomised.  Don't be som paranoid.
<Velarde> you can always use Signal
<dex1983> hi Guest_999
<Guest_999> hi
<Guest_999> I'm using web version on my phone:)
<Guest_999> I have a question long ago
<Guest_999> How could i handle BGRT
<Guest_999> To change boot logo
<Guest_999> Is there someone can tell me how?
<Guest_999> I know it can be done with changing my bios firmware
<Guest_999> But i could not found the right bios mod
<kyle__> Guest_999: Are you talking about the ubuntu splash screen, the linux kernel display (which ubuntu users don't usually see), or the actual image your mobo shows long before it gets to an OS?
<Guest_999> I mean image from the mobo
<Guest_999> I cannot change it
<Guest_999> So there is two logo at boot time
<Guest_999> First the mobo logo
<kyle__> Sometimes you can access & change parts of the bios flash from inside linux.  I know I've managed dell desktops before where I could just copy the file from a box with the right settings to all the others from linux.
<Guest_999> Then ubuntu splash screen
<kyle__> Yeah.  That's going to be so super spcific to your mobo I'm afraid.
<Guest_999> Can you explain it more? Where i can find it?
<Guest_999> Is it on boot folder
<Guest_999> Bios memory also not listed on dev
<Guest_999> I hope i can bypass it just as i edit shadow file or etc
<dex1983> nope also debian sucks thats annoying
<dex1983> :-(
<dex1983> cent os works
<kyle__> No, it's not going to be anything at all in your boot folder.  There will be some bios setting that lets you disable or change the boot logo.  For some bioses it will also include a utility you can run to change the logo from within your os, and in some you can hack away on it from any os, but that's super super specifc to each model.
<kyle__> Think of it this way: your bios comes up and will dispaly that image no matter what.  Even if no OS is ever loaded.  So it happens way before the boot folder is ever accessed
<fmcs> Hello, is it so uncommon to have two OSs on two separate SSDs with full disk encryption?
<fmcs> Why in 2020 is it so difficult to install ubuntu on a second SSD with lvm/luks? AFAIK is not even possible to do that with the custom partitioning inside the installer. I had to do it manually.. with anaconda is basically automatic, you select the disk you want to use, custom partitioning, and then it autoconfigures lvm/luks in few clicks.. please tell me I'm terribly wrong and there is a simpler way
<AlexMax> I've been having freezing issues that I have been unable to figure out by looking in the usual places.  Logs don't tell me anything directly, merely suggest things that happen as a result of the freeze (gnome not getting any input events, can't connect to my suddenly missing monitor, that sort of thing.
<AlexMax> Last time I froze, I was listening to music, and the music actually continued to play just fine, no buffer loop or anything.
<AlexMax> however my attempts to switch to a virtual terminal didn't work
<AlexMax> I was hoping that perhaps updating my kernel might help get things under control - first, my graphics card uses in-kernel drivers and is notoriously unstable even on Windows, and second before Ubuntu I was running Fedora 31 which seemed to be on top of kernel updates and I don't remember having issues like this.
<AlexMax> So I suppose my question is, what is the suggested spot to get up to date kerenel releases for Ubuntu 20.04?
<kyle__> AlexMax: Do the logs say your HID devices were disappearing from USB? From X/waylaynd?
<AlexMax> https://paste.ee/p/ASHby
<AlexMax> kyle__: These are the interesting things from my journal from last boot
<AlexMax> The last two times I crashed, I was in Firefox, and there was some sort of fancy animation going on, like zooming in on a map or doing a throbber waiting on some backend process
<AlexMax> Not that I blame firefox - if firefox crashes, it's firefox's problem, if firefox crashes my entire machine it's Linux's problem.
<kyle__> Those look like 100% from the xorg, not the OS level.  Something really funky is going on there.  If it was at a linux or kernel level, you would see usb devices attaching and detaching
<kyle__> (which does happen if the mobo is going, or more usually if the usb device is dying)
<AppAraat[m]> hi, is the gnupg package on 18.04 and 20.04 repackaged from Debian?
<PETURBG> hi
<PETURBG> my cleients has this: warning: TLS library problem: error:14094418:SSL routines:ssl3_read_bytes:t
<PETURBG> unknown ca:../ssl/record/rec_layer_s3.c:1544:SSL alert number 48:
<kyle__> AppAraat[m]: I'm pretty sure it's rebuilt on ubuntu, but I do believe ubuntu has their own maintainers for it
<kyle__> https://packages.ubuntu.com/focal/gnupg
<PETURBG> ?unknown ca:../ssl/record/rec_layer_s3.c:1544:SSL alert number 48:
<jwhitmore> Back gain with printer issues. For some reason if I manually add the Brother HL-L2350DW printer, (which was bought after checking that it was Linux compatible) then when I plug in the printer Ubuntu added another printer for the printer. That would be great, if what Ubuntu added actually worked. 'dmesg' is telling me that at the end of processing when the printer is plugged into a USB port is the line 'usblp0:removed'
<jwhitmore> So when I plug in the printer Ubuntu adds it then removes it.
<sumagna> where are the desktop files or executable files for the app added to the dock stored?
<sumagna> my editor(atom) is opening with some files(emptying them totally) which when tampered with can render my editor useless and unusable
<sumagna> i think there is some erroneous line in the file which is executed when atom is opened from the dock
<sumagna> i mean the general desktop file for Applications in the system menu
<kyle__> jwhitmore: Not that it's a great solution, BUT, those generally work flawlessly with vanilla IPP.  In the meaintime, you could just put it on the network.
<kyle__> FWIW brother's web-ui is better about letting you disable the crap you don't want than say, cannon's.
<cgi> sudo do-release-upgrade -d --> Why does one have to use "-d"? On 18.04 - is it recommended to use "-d" to goto 20.04?
<cgi> I was hoping 20.04 is no longer a dev version?
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | cgi
<ubottu> cgi: Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<cgi> lotuspsychje, thank you!
<cgi> is there a way to ban certain websites from google results?
<beowuff> Hay, I'm trying find documentation on PackageKit.conf file. I need to set the proxy, as Software Center is not pulling it from either settings ro /etc/environment...
<Squarism> Is there some trick to open a folder with sudo rights in nautilus? Or atleast copy a file onto a root owned directory?
<C0nundrum> s i think i somehow removed my network drivers
<C0nundrum> if i boot from a live cd and can i update the packages
<lotuspsychje> Squarism: ctrl + l admin:///
<Squarism> lotuspsychje, thansks
<lotuspsychje> C0nundrum: some chipsets like broadcom can be installed from the live media, in /pool
<User1231> Not spam, need support. View + put "thumbs UP": https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUt6HIgfQgo
<lotuspsychje> User1231: thats not ubuntu related
<C0nundrum> i'm using a live usb
<C0nundrum> when i chroot to it i loose internet connection.
<C0nundrum> Is there a way bind mount the directories apt relies on to the mount
<C0nundrum> ok copying resolve.conf worked
<C0nundrum> is there a base package i can reinstall for broadcom ?
<lotuspsychje> !broadcom | C0nundrum
<ubottu> C0nundrum: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<lotuspsychje> C0nundrum: STA - no internet access
<Jfalken> Greets everyone. I'm having an issue with waking from suspend in xubuntu 20.04. After I open the lid of the laptop back up, I get prompted for my password to log back in, and after I enter it, everything just freezes.  pm-utils shows suspend, hibernate and suspend-hybrid is all supported, but I can't track down this freeze.  Any suggestions?
<C0nundrum> ugh..
<C0nundrum> still shows the interface as unclaimed
<C0nundrum> Does that exclusively mean that i am missing drivers ?
<lotuspsychje> C0nundrum: yes, unclaimed means driver didnt load
<seven-eleven> hi
<seven-eleven> how can I fix the  libc6 error bug during upgrade https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc/+bug/1867423
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1867431 in glibc (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1867423 ERROR got an error from dpkg for pkg: 'libc6'" [Critical,Fix released]
<C0nundrum> hm
<newbsduser> Hi team, do you know a remote mgmt supported log collector client for linux? I want to collect /var/log/messages, audit logs and some additional custom logs, I  want to monitor agent status, and I want to remotely configure these agents.
<seven-eleven> apparently something installed a wrong libcrypt1 and now the do-release-upgrade fails from 18.04 to 20.04
<seven-eleven> how can I "reinstall libcrypt1" so that it is the correct one
<lotuspsychje> seven-eleven: thats an old bug that should already got fixed by now
<seven-eleven> lotuspsychje, should be fixed, but somehow my ubuntu distro still carries a wrong libcrypt1 for some reason
<seven-eleven> and i installed all updates for 18.04
<seven-eleven> so how can I purge the wrong one manually and make sure i get the right one
<seven-eleven> https://dpaste.org/8WZx
<seven-eleven> this happened now at the second host i wanted to upgrade hm
<seven-eleven> what do you recommend to do? should I reinstall from scratch 20.04. then?
<lakitu> can i download debian packages thru apt-get say *for a different version than my current OS*?
<sarnold> lakitu: configure deb-src lines for the other release -- then apt-get source -t foo bar   or apt-get source bar/foo  will do the trick
<lakitu> ok - will work with that / try
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> can you guys recommend an alternative to katello subscription manager ?
<leeyaa> i need a gui that i can use to manage multiple servers packages versions.
<sarnold> leeyaa: perhaps landscape? https://landscape.canonical.com/
<leeyaa> sarnold a bit too expensive
<leeyaa> although I am considering it if I dont manage to find something free
<ZeNEX> Hello. Using Ubuntu 20.04, installing 'xfonts-terminus' but it never shows up on the fonts list anywhere, this always worked before, what's going on?
<oerheks> did you logout/login or recreated the font cache?
<nsaunders> how do I install xidel?
<ZeNEX> oerheks, have not done either
<nsaunders> http://www.videlibri.de/xidel.html
<oerheks> ZeNEX,  it is in the wiki, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<oerheks> nsaunders, if it is not in our repos, sudo dpkg -i <package>.deb
<nsaunders> oerheks: it's not listed..
<ZeNEX> I did sudo fc-cache -f -v, still no luck
<oerheks> indeed, i did not find it either, maybe someone made a ppa
<ZeNEX> Might try logout/login
<nsaunders> okay
<nsaunders> oerheks: thx
<oerheks> have fun!
<ZeNEX> I fixed it: I used package 'fonts-terminus' instead of 'xfonts-terminus' not sure why that fixed it...
<oerheks> oh, good spot ..
<thelounge3495> I've got a server running that has an issue where if the box loses network (network cable unplugged, router reboots, etc) then the interface never gets a new IP address and only a reboot resolves the issue. I've tried restarting systemd-networkd, ip link dev down / up, but no luck. Anyone have any ideas on what could be the problem?
<oerheks> one, i would assign a dedicated ip to a server, how would you manage the ports to the wan? and in the router a mac filter if available.
<oerheks> so it should never get a new ip, it can reconnect
<thelounge3495> oerheks It's got a dedicated IP on the router and I've tried setting it up as a static IP on the server itself, but had the same issue. Switched it to DHCP (which is what it is now) to see if that changed things, but it did not.
<worrelsik> Because of my non-working Bluetooth dongle, I'd like to apply a patch to drivers/bluetooth/btusb.c. But I don't understand from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel how to apt-get the source code for the kernel of my system (5.4.0-37-generic).
<worrelsik> apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r) just downloads a few kB
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic focal
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.0.37.40 (focal), package size 2 kB, installed size 17 kB
<worrelsik> But the kernel tarballs on www.kernel.org are around 100MB.
<worrelsik> So how should I apply the patch (https://bugzilla.kernel.org/attachment.cgi?id=284525)?
<Bashing-om> worrelsik: As the instructions ^ say, what now returns ' uname -r ' ?
<worrelsik> 5.4.0-37-generic
<Bashing-om> worrelsik: from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel: ' apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r) ' :)
<jeremy31> worrelsik: if you have source repositories enabled, in terminal do, apt-get source linux-modules-extra-$(uname -r)
<worrelsik> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5KmvZzGJ82/
<jeremy31> worrelsik: if you have source repositories enabled, in terminal do, apt-get source linux-modules-extra-$(uname -r)
<worrelsik> Ah, sorry, did not read your instruction close enough. That gives much more: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wQfxYHRCP8/
<jeremy31> worrelsik: now do>  cd linux-5.4.0/drivers/bluetooth
<worrelsik> OK
<jeremy31> worrelsik: what non working device do you have?
<Mordoc> 0
<Mordoc> Sorry folks, wrong terminal...My poor screen switching skills...
<worrelsik> Some CSR Bluetooth dongle https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2g45KsKP6R/
<verma_ankit484> is there any way to just upgrade gtk to 3.20 in ubuntu 16.04?
<jeremy31> worrelsik: your patch may have to by applied from linux-5.4.0 directory, I can't be sure.  I haven't had much luck getting CSR dongles to work
<worrelsik> The value for bcdDevice (88.91) matches what is hardcoded in the patch
<jeremy31> worrelsik: OK, but I wouldn't build an entire kernel just for one patched module, it might be easier to try the latest kernel if it does have the patch
<worrelsik> jeremy31, Alas, it is already 7 years not included: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=60824
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 60824 in Bluetooth "[PATCH][regression] Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle unusable" [Normal,Reopened]
<charms> Hi, which ISO should I use to install to a RAID0 array? (Yes I know it sounds stupid)
<charms> For 20.04*
<jeremy31> worrelsik: 7 years ago the bluetooth devs about gave up on CSR because all their BT dongles used the same USB ID
<worrelsik> I truely sympathize with them
<worrelsik> jeremy31: But I'd like to give it a shot! Now that btusb.c is changed, should I proceed with the section "Modifying the configuration"?
<worrelsik> I don't think this counts as a configuration change, does it?
<worrelsik> @charms: the server edition?
<charms> worrelsik thanks, is there a difference compared to the desktop installer other than a command line ui? this is for my home computer
<jeremy31> worrelsik: not really, and you just need to build a new btusb.ko and dump it in /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/bluetooth  and reboot
<jeremy31> worrelsik: you could use the Makefile from https://github.com/jeremyb31/newbtfix-4.15/blob/master/Makefile and put it in your source code directory for bluetooth, then do a make and copy the btusb.ko
<worrelsik> jeremy31, Argh: "you just need to build"...Thanks for that Makefile
<ningu> is there a way to override the device(s) to install grub to for grub-efi-amd64-signed?
<MarkB2> I'm trying to install "babl" ... which requires meson.  Found meson, installed that.  Running "meson build" per directions, the install fails with "gobject-introspection-1.0 not found".  I did install gobject-instrospection-1.0 using apt-get .. but the pkg-config (.pc) file didn't seem to make it over.
<sarnold> MarkB2: look for a matching -dev package
<MarkB2> sarnold: I should have thought of that... checking.
<MarkB2> sarnold: running apt-cache search gobject-introspection produces dozens of hits.  Those that seem to have relevance have already been installed.
<MarkB2> gobject-introspection is up to 1.56 .  It's hard to believe babl authors wanted version 1.0 .
<ErichHyuuga> Troll lives matter! Defund Freenode Staffers!
<oerheks> ErichHyuuga, not here, thanks.
<ErichHyuuga> Byakugan!
<bparker> byakugan?
<ErichHyuuga> This is about limiting the heavy-handed tactics the globalist Freenode Staffer swine use to oppress minorities like trolls on Freenode!
<oerheks> not a package in our repos..
<ErichHyuuga> Justice for Bedpan and Sarajevo!
<oerheks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<bparker> lol
<MarkB2> oerheks: was that note about package aimed at me?
<oerheks> MarkB2, nope.
<oerheks> i have little knowledge of mason
<MarkB2> I didn't have _any_ knowledge of meson other than it's required for a compile of another package.  Trying to compile gimp from sources.
 * ErichHyuuga attacks oerheks with Hakke Kuushou no Jutsu!
<phunyguy> ErichHyuuga: Can we keep it do Ubuntu support in here please? Thank you.
<phunyguy> s/do/to/
<mason> oerheks: HTML::Mason or me?
<sarnold> mason: I think in this case, meson :)
<mason> Oh, ah, yeah, that'd be more topical.
<mason> HTML::me used to be more topical. Even I used it.
<sarnold> heh yes the name is well-worn in my mind as well, but I don't think I ever used it
#ubuntu 2020-06-20
<SynfulAck> on gnome there is a mouse slider option for mouse speed. I have that maxxed out but it still isnt fast enough. There must be some way to further increase it, its speed is slower than on windows?
<sarnold> some mice have different 'dpi' settings and fiddling with that can drastically change the mouse speed
<avenger> ubuntu 20.04 mine is right in settings
<sarnold> my anker has a little button on the top that cycles through a few dpi settings and fiddling with it makes it go faster or slower
<sarnold> some other mice may put those settings in their windows drivers and there may or may not be a way to change those settings from linux
<avenger> SynfulAck: you don't have a mouse&touchpad option in settings?
<avenger> SynfulAck: or am i misunderstanding that you have the slider up and you need more? What mouse are you on? Much like sarnold my mouse has a "precision" but i occasionally hit by accident
<sarnold> this webpage has a lot of information on some specific models of mice but makes no effort to describe them all. but maybe it'll help you find something? http://cryto.net/~joepie91/areson/
<glue11> Hi everyone, for some reason unattended-upgrade is not updating my package list, though if update manually, it installs packages for me. Any idea what's going on? I think I have the right option set to enable updating the package list: APT::Periodic::Update-Package-Lists "1"
<quadrathoch2> glue11 it would help if you could post more than just that one line (as in the whole conf file probably)
<quadrathoch2> using paste.ubuntu.com
<glue11> sure
<glue11> quadrathoch2: I pasted it here https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pCT2qs4Djy/
<quadrathoch2> glue11 could you also post the 50unattended-upgrades?
<glue11> quadrathoch2: here's that file: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/r34T72QCSb/
<quadrathoch2> glue11 what does the /var/log/unattended-upgrades/unattended-upgrades.log file say?
<Bashing-om> glue11: There too is: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/phased-updates.html .
<glue11> quadrathoch2: these are the entries from the run today https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/26X3g2WcQC/
<glue11> Bashing-om: how does it work? Because when I run apt update the packages appear and install on the next scheduled run. otherwise i've never seen anything install
<quadrathoch2> glue11 since when did you have that issue?
<sarnold> grep "Packages that will be upgraded:" /var/log/unattended-upgrades/unattended-upgrades.log
<sarnold> really nothing?
<glue11> Probably a few weeks. I've never got it working on this machine
<sarnold> so very strange
<quadrathoch2> yeah
<Bashing-om> glue11: If you run the update/upgrade from terminal - there is completion ?
<glue11> yup
<glue11> if I update, the security updates will install the next day
<quadrathoch2> glue11 anything on 'sudo unattended-upgrade -d'?
<glue11> If I upgrade, they install fine
<glue11> Let me run it now
<Bashing-om> glue11: Apt in terminal takes prcedence over unattended-upgrade. Else phased updates are in effect.
<sarnold> I'm not surprised nothing happened today, this was the last security update https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/focal-changes/2020-June/019013.html
<glue11> Does unattended-upgrade rely on my local package list?
<glue11> I mean I can sit tight and wait but I've literally never seen it install anything unless I manually ran apt update
<glue11> And the logs say nothing about retrieving a new package list
<quadrathoch2> glue, well you shouldn't see too much, as you only have security updates active. and unattended upgrade does take your sources.list and sources.list.d/ files
<quadrathoch2> glue11 that should be under another log file in the same folder (can't remember the name)
<glue11> Is it unattended-upgrades-dpkg.log? If so the last timestamp is on June 16 and I probably ran apt update that day
<Bashing-om> glue11: /var/log/dpkg.log .
<glue11> Same thing there. Nothing after June 16th
<sarnold> glue11: hah, thanks for raising this; I forgot I turned off unattended-upgrades on my laptop during the focal devel cycle
<sarnold> glue11: maybe try sudo dpkg-reconfigure unattended-upgrades  -- if it says it's already on, maybe turn it off, then run it again and turn it on again?
<glue11> sarnold: OK, I'll try it. Is there a way to test it after without waiting?
<sarnold> glue11: nothing easy -- we're not going to publish a security update until monday, so you may not know until tuesday if this worked or not..
<quadrathoch2> the command I gave you should give you the output glue11. hm on my pi, it is working (but I also update the 'normal' updates, not only security
<sarnold> glue11: (well, I guess there's always a chance that there's a catastrophic problem that requires a weekend update, but those are very very rare)
<sarnold> if you take the normal updates too, that might happen faster
<glue11> I can try enabling normal updates
<sarnold> you could also downgrade a package, but I don't like that idea very much..
<glue11> What line do I change/add to get normal updates?
<djustice> i have an old 16.04 install that's throwing "Releases file not found".. errors during apt upgrade.
<sarnold> djustice: what mirror did you configure? does it still have 16.04?
<quadrathoch2> glue11 //      "${distro_id}:${distro_codename}-updates"; (remove the slashes)
<SpeedrunnerG55> help, i cant move my mouse to the top of my screen or els it teleports tot he corner
<glue11> OK so I did that. Ran sudo unattended-upgrade -d and it updated 1 package. Then I ran sudo apt update, and it says I have 28 new packages.
<glue11> Is that normal?
<glue11> Seems like no
<quadrathoch2> really weird :/
<Bashing-om> glue11: Providing your mirror is up2date: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/focal-changes/2020-June/date.html.
<glue11> Bashing-om: so is something wrong with my mirror?
<Bashing-om> glue11: Doubtfull there is anything "wrong" takes time for some mirrors to sync up with mother. See: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors .
<sarnold> but some mirrors are worse than others :)
<sarnold> still, *eventually* you ought to get updates ..
<glue11> my sources.list has archive.ubuntu.com
<glue11> I don't see that listed in the website from Bashing-om
<sarnold> heh, that's the master, that's the one that the others are cloning
<glue11> so i'm screwed?
<Bashing-om> glue11: I have yet to see there is a problm :(
<glue11> Bashing-om: if I run sudo unattended-upgrade -d and then immediately after sudo apt update, is it normal to get new packages available for install?
<djustice> sarnold: yes, and us.archive.ubuntu
<MoonKing1969> hello all. could anyone help me with displaying full path on nautilus/files
<Bashing-om> glue11: "unattended-upgrade" is phased updates where only a certain percentage of what is available is released to a certain pertentage of the user base, Whereas apt is just "do it, please".
<sarnold> djustice: pastebin your apt update output?
<djustice> pastebin.com/0fY8CpQg
<djustice> sarnold: ^
<sarnold> djustice: aha! there's the problem. it isn't an 18.04 system; it's a 19.04 system. you haven't been getting any updates of any sort for five months: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2020-January/000253.html
<sarnold> djustice: run sudo do-release-upgrade twice
<Bashing-om> !disco | djustice
<ubottu> djustice: Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) was the 30th release of Ubuntu, support ended January 2020. see !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2020-January/005263.html
<djustice> sarnold: thanks much. it's been awhile since i ubuntu'd.
<sarnold> djustice: hehe, yeah, at least fivemonths is my guess :)
<SynfulAck> avenger, Its a logitech g502 mouse. The slider is maxed already.
<avenger> the 502 has dpi buttons. have you messed with them?
<avenger> you need to use windows or osx apparently to set the settings/profiles in the mouse and then they're stored in the mouse itself, and you can use the functions in linux
<avenger> allegedly.
<sarnold> this may have support for that mouse if the dpi buttons don't go https://github.com/libratbag/libratbag/
<sarnold> allegedly
<avenger> for me, allegedly is short for "I googled this" ;)
<sarnold> aww. here I thought it was a letterkenny reference.
<avenger> sadly i need to watch it. i have failed you
<sarnold> pitter patter
<SynfulAck> avenger, sarnold any idea if i can use gnome boxes to create a windows vm and pass through the mouse to configure?
<quadrathoch2> SynfulAck it should, if not you can also use virt-manager
<sarnold> SynfulAck: I'd try the things that are packaged in the archive first, that's probably faster than installing a windows
<SynfulAck> sarnold, what archive?
<sarnold> SynfulAck: the ubuntu archive
<sarnold> it'll probably take ten to twenty seconds to install and start piper and see if it works..
<sarnold> how long will it take to download a windows iso? :)
<SynfulAck> whats piper?
<sarnold> the gui front end to the ratbag tool I mentioned
<sarnold> s/the/a/g
<SynfulAck> sarnold, I havent even begun to look at that. Im just checking to c if i can load a default profile cause everything on the mouse is customized and dpi switching is disabled.
<sarnold> I just installed and ran it and found it couldn't touch my mouse..
<sarnold> not bad for ~one minute of effort
<SynfulAck> sarnold, idk how that software works but looking at https://github.com/libratbag/libratbag/tree/master/data/devices lists some of the g502 models so id assume it would work. Also im unsure if this will conflict with another piece of software I am running which allows me to change the scroll speed because that too was pathetic on gnome. :( . imwheel . It seems to disable mouse keys unless configured in some file. So much work for just two
<SynfulAck> things lol....
<sarnold> SynfulAck: heh, good question; it's been ~20 years since I've used imwheel, I don't remember much about it
<Praeceps> Hey y'all. I'm trying to identify the cryptography in a file, takes the format of a 256 bit hexadecimal string with a dash after. I know i've seen it before in a ubuntu/linux installation before but where exactly escapes me, any ideas?
<sarnold> $ echo hi | sha256sum
<sarnold> 98ea6e4f216f2fb4b69fff9b3a44842c38686ca685f3f55dc48c5d3fb1107be4  -
<sarnold> like that?
<Praeceps> Exactly like that
<Praeceps> That would explain where I've seen it then
<Praeceps> big confirmation on my SHA256 hunch! Thanks :D
<sarnold> you're welcome :)
<sarnold> do note that this file format is pretty well established with md5sum, sha1sum, sha256sum, etc, so it could also be another hash of the same length output
<sarnold> I don't know of any others but if you're doing a CTF this feels like the sort of thing they might be a smartass about and use blake2* or skein or something, you know? :)
<Praeceps> Yeah it's a CTF
<sarnold> nice nice
<Praeceps> Good call, thanks for the heads up
<sarnold> sometimes there's folks in ##crypto who are up for helping on CTFs; it's time for me to make some dinner and stop staring at the computer
<sarnold> have fun :)
<Praeceps> Thanks! enjoy your dinner :)
<sarnold> :D
<SynfulAck> sarnold, didnt even know about the piper frontend. I thought for a second I had to use this api and write something. I didnt try using piper without the library but so far the piper thing seems to be working despite weird bugs like having to apply several times to get things working.
<SynfulAck> Also, i find it hard to believe but my dpi is at 12,000 right now sooo dunno if i believe that or that the gnome mouse settings are so bad thats what it takes. Thats also the max dpi i can go with piper.
<SynfulAck> sarnold, thx though, i am 1 step closer.
<dex1983> hi
<dex1983> is it possible to install ubuntu desktop 20.04 on a software raid
<dex1983> Is there an alternative installer
<amuro> How to mount a usb stick if I plug it into the ubuntu server?
<amuro> It didn't show up in fdisk -l neither
<amuro> nevermind I can see it now but why the size is 900GB?
<amuro> https://pastebin.com/45c0bgXT
<seven-eleven> can I just do `sudo apt remove $(apt-forktracer)`?
<seven-eleven> ehm I mean `sudo apt remove $(apt-forktracer | awk '{print $1}')`?
<seven-eleven> or is that a bad idea
<seven-eleven> apt-forktracer shows 182 packages after upgrading to ubuntu 20.04. i think last night I close the terminal without letting apt full-upgrade finish. i think it was around 90%
<seven-eleven> but this morning I run autoremove, --fixbroken and full-upgrade again. i think all packages upgraded but i want to get rid of apt-forktracer packages
<halfcs> Hi I am on an Ubuntu-Mate, which port do I need to open to allow the weather applet in the task bar to retrieve the weather data from weather.com?
<Shillos> I think weather.com can give you the answer to that.
<Shillos> If you don't know the port number, then try also asking them.
<halfcs> Shillos: already tried but they asked me to sign up to get even to the documentation of their api :/
<Shillos> So if it must be the only way. I would do that. Most of the time most apps give you the opportunity to use their api. Maybe there are some things that they explain more in their documentation.
<Shillos> I made a weather app once with them for e107 cms and it needed the api took me sometime but it worked.
<panorain> Hello bigtimers.
<pinheadmz1> running ubuntu 20... i have a .desktop file and i have selected "allow execute file as program" but it doesnt work, still always open in text editor
<stompykins> uh
<stompykins> why dont you edit it in a terminal
<stompykins> pinheadmz1: what desktop are you using?
<stompykins> you'd have better luck asking in the DE irc
<stompykins> if youre using xfce i could probably help tho :P
<pinheadmz1> gnome i think
<pinheadmz1> just vanilla ubuntu
<pinheadmz1> Linux pintu 5.4.0-37-generic #41-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jun 3 18:57:02 UTC 2020 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<stompykins> hmmm
<stompykins> well
<stompykins> i dont think update-alternatives would fix it
<stompykins> and i dont know if gnome has a way to edit mime types
<stompykins> oh i see
<stompykins> i read that wrong pinheadmz1
<pinheadmz1> the file is start-tor-browser.desktop and i *can* execute it from termiinsl
<stompykins> you must've marked them to always open with a text editor
<pinheadmz1> s/terminal
<pinheadmz1> oh ok
<pinheadmz1> hm how to undo?
<stompykins> sudo apt-get install --reinstall shared-mime-info
<stompykins> probably
<stompykins> pinheadmz1: any luck?
<pinheadmz1> dang realy?
<pinheadmz1> not just a property on the singke file
<stompykins> it should reset your mimetype settings
<pinheadmz1> ill try
<pinheadmz1> ty one sec
<stompykins> well you could try sudo dpkg-reconfigure shared-mime-info but i'd think it would do the same, really :P
<pinheadmz1> hm yeah no luck weird
<pinheadmz1> even if i set default "open with" to "run software"
<stompykins> seriously?
<stompykins> what happens if you chmod +x it and run it in a terminal?
<pinheadmz1> it works fine if i execute form terminal
<pinheadmz1> just not GUI double clicky
<stompykins> now this certain desktop file.. the Exec= line is correct right?
<stompykins> and does it work if you execute it from the application launcher?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<stompykins> i did some googling pinheadmz1
<pinheadmz1> exec line looks right
<stompykins> read this
<stompykins> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1187934/cannot-launch-desktop-files-opens-with-text-editor-instead
<pinheadmz1> ooh thanks lemme see
<stompykins> actually this might be your problem too
<stompykins> https://itsfoss.com/shell-script-opens-text-editor/
<stompykins> could be a gnome-files setting that does it
<stompykins> where it displays an executable instead of launching it..
<stompykins> double check your gnome-files preferences first
<stompykins> since it launches in a terminal and not in gnome, that could totally be the problem pinheadmz1
<pinheadmz1> tha was it thank you!!!!
<stompykins> aw yay
<stompykins> <3
<pinheadmz1> yeah preferences in file manager
<stompykins> no problem homie
<stompykins> yea i figured it was something simple
<stompykins> pinheadmz1: feel free to hit me up if you have any other problems
<stompykins> im not a gnome user but i'll do my best to help if i can
<pinheadmz1> well i do have a complicated DNS issue
<pinheadmz1> basically i have a DNS resolver that i run on an IP
<pinheadmz1> but when i set DNS to that IP in the GUI settings, it jsut doesnt work
<pinheadmz1> and itll work if i manually edit /etc/resolv.conf
<pinheadmz1> but in this version of ubuntu that file gets overwritten on boot :-/
<BluesKaj> pinheadmz1, dns should be set in /etc/systemd/resolved.conf
<pinheadmz1> BluesKaj: so when i restart resolved or logout/in /etc/resolv.conf gets overwritten with 127.0.0.53
<pinheadmz1> it ignores the settings in /etc/systemd/resolv.conf
<pinheadmz1> and the wifi settings in the GUI ar elike, i dunno what the deal is with that
<pinheadmz1> at this point i think im going to just disable "NetworkManager" or whatver the 127.0.0.53 proxy is
<pinheadmz1> i was just hoping the GUI settings would just work
<BluesKaj> NM config is probly over writing
<pinheadmz1> going for this approach https://askubuntu.com/questions/1091653/how-do-i-disable-network-manager-permanently
<pinheadmz1> death by fire, network manager!
<pinheadmz1> brb, restarting...
<pinheadmz1> BluesKaj: so i got this to work by editing /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<pinheadmz1> and adding dns=false
<pinheadmz1> or dns=none sorry
<pinheadmz1> then network manager stopping f---ing with my /etc/resolv.conf
<BluesKaj> pinheadmz1, ok , good to know
<pinheadmz1> still kinda wish the GUI settings pane worked
<pinheadmz1> but more i use linux desktop
<pinheadmz1> more i learn everything is a work around :-)
<BluesKaj> I used ifupdown and commented renderer in netplan, and edited /etc/resolv.conf without NM in the mix for a while, but it's an etherenrt setting , not wifi
<BluesKaj> ethernet rather
<nanthencodeneeth> echo "Subject: sendmail test" | sendmail -v smidhunraj@gmail.comsmidhunraj@gmail.com... Connecting to [127.0.0.1] via relay...smidhunraj@gmail.com... Deferred: Connection refused by [127.0.0.1]
<nbusrone> anyone know how to create shortcut screen icon at panel ?
<MrElendig> depends on the wm/de and what you mean by "shortcut screen icon"
<nbusrone> MrElendig : shortcut screenshot sorry , missing a word.Printscreen
<nbusrone> MrElendig : GUI a launcher to take screen shot without pressting keyboard https://www.tecmint.com/take-or-capture-desktop-screenshots-in-ubuntu-linux/
 * MrElendig is still confused
<MrElendig> if you are using "vanilla" gnome 3, then there are multiple extensions to add a screenshot applet to the panel
<nbusrone> MrElendig : 18.04 , the top panel.Add launcher or indicator .How to create launcher which run print screen just by a click ?
<MrElendig> running unity?
<MrElendig> and spaces are supposed to be after the period, not before it
<PETURBG> eeeee
<lotuspsychje> PETURBG: can we help you?
<PETURBG> tap,vlan=0,script=/kvm/ i need to command for qemu 3.1
<MrElendig> PETURBG: just use libvirt
<PETURBG> ?
<nbusrone> MrElendig : nope but I can test on unity
<MrElendig> nbusrone: as said, if vanilla gnome: https://extensions.gnome.org/
<PETURBG> on kvm+net what has to be write
<PETURBG> somoene help
<nbusrone> MrElendig : how do I install the extension on zip file ?
<PETURBG> when i trythis: tap,vlan=0,script=/kvm/ no vlan exist in new version
<MrElendig> that is somewhat tedious in the old gnome version you have
<MrElendig> just install directly from extensions.gnome.org instead?
<nbusrone> MrElendig : not working "Although GNOME Shell integration extension is running, native host connector is not detected. Refer documentation for instructions about installing connector."
<MrElendig> depending on the browser you have to install the browser extension for it
<MrElendig> it even has a link to it
<MrElendig> er misread, you need the client package too for it
<nbusrone> MrElendig : using chromium , maybe i try on firefox , "sudo apt-get install chrome-gnome-shell" doesn't work
<MrElendig> error being?
<nbusrone> MrElendig : same with firefox "Unable to locate GNOME Shell settings or version. Make sure it is installed and running."
<nbusrone> MrElendig : let me try and run at unity
 * MrElendig runs off to make tea
<nbusrone> MrElendig : same not able to run "Although GNOME Shell integration extension is running, native host connector is not detected. Refer documentation for instructions about installing connector"
<younder> native host connector?
<doomlist3> hi
<doomlist3> ubuntu netboot what's the easy way to learn it
<doomlist3> do i need 2 pcs or just one?
<younder> a dec vt220  terminal emulator
<doomlist3> for a minimal iso download size
<nbusrone> younder : runing as vm vbox for testing
<younder> nbusrone, I'm sure it works fine. Do you have set it up to the correct display and what is it communicating to.
<doomlist3> how is pxe different from netboot images
<nbusrone> younder : communicating ? what do you mean ?
<younder> nbusrone, well a terminal needs a screen and a serial source.
<younder> nbusrone, Don't worry, I am used to stabbing in the bind at a problem i only half comprehend at a person I don't know.
<nbusrone> younder : sorry , I am new learning on ubuntu so , i may not able to understand how it works
<doomlist3> younder: nbusrone hi
<younder> doomlist3, You a guinea or something ;)
<quadrathoch2> doomlist3 with an netboot image, you need to 'burn' it to an usb stick, go to the pc and boot from it. with a pxe boot, you just tell the pc where to find the image
<younder> nbusrone, Ok knowing you are a newbie helps.
<nbusrone> younder : I did find the icon and drag into the top panel "gnome-screenshot --interactive" now I just want to click and auto save without asking for whole desktop.
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: ; )
<MonkeyDust> hi lotuspsychje
<younder> nbusrone, like this https://askubuntu.com/questions/1074289/ubuntu-18-04-shiftprintscreen-doesnt-offer-a-save-window-after-a-recent-upd?
<tomreyn> doomlist3: pxe is a protocol which most mainboard (BIOS/UEFI) and network interface firmwares understand, allowing them to load and run a boot loader over a network connection.
<doomlist3> tomreyn: do i have pxe support , which cmd to check if so
<tomreyn> i.e. you don't need to prepare / attach storage to the computer to be booted this way.
<tomreyn> doomlist3: check your mainboard manual
<doomlist3> no mnaual sorry , linux cmd
<tomreyn> doomlist3: what are you trying to do?
<doomlist3> if there is no "storage" then after install how will the os boot?
<doomlist3> clearly OS without storage is absurd
<doomlist3> i don't know what you mean
<doomlist3> os needs storage to isntall itself somewhere
<doomlist3> as the root system has to exist somewhere
<tomreyn> you can have a system always boot from the network via pxe, and have persistent storage attached via network mounts
<doomlist3> does the OS exist in the cloud?
<doomlist3> if there is no storage then where is the os stored?
<tomreyn> on some other computer, usually one in the same LAN
<doomlist3> ok so it's the user's pc
<nbusrone> younder : where can I report bug on application ? gnome-season-flashback ?
<MonkeyDust> !bug | nbusrone
<ubottu> nbusrone: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<tomreyn> doomlist3: another (probably the most common) use case for pxe is to just boot OS installers from the network via PXE *once* so as to install an OS on their (locally attached) persistent storage without needing to walk to all of these computers and attach bootable media.
<tomreyn> doomlist3: so, knowing this, do you have an ubuntu question?
<younder> nbusrone, ubuntu-bug
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: before filing bugs, adviced to ask here first, maybe volunteers know a relevant bug or solution
<younder> lotuspsychje, and here he is :)
<lotuspsychje> younder: i mean ask/re-ask
<lesshaste> I am trying to add a new column to a dataframe using:weekend = (pd.Series(testdf.index.weekday) // 5 == 1).astype(int)
<lesshaste> testdf = testdf.assign("weekend flag"= weekend.values)
<lesshaste> but it says SyntaxError: keyword can't be an expression
<tomreyn> lesshaste: this doesn't seem to be an ubuntu support topic?
<younder> cough, a lung sandwich, he said, before direction attention to global warming,
<conr> curious if anybody uses macOS devices with ubuntu running nas, plex, torrents, vpn... etc.
<conr> do you prefer to screen share into it or actually have dedicated monitor for it?
<oerheks> conr, wrong channel to poll, do you have an actual support issue?
<conr> oerheks: no then.
<tomreyn> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<conr> thanks
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje : thanks , at ubuntu season flashback bug on 18.04 would be the clock setting or indicator panel which did not show full date and time.I am not sure whether it's the indicator or gnome-season-flashback issue. https://imgur.com/DJBBIr0 vs https://imgur.com/w7vhJjC
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: did you try tweaking clock/date with dconf-editor?
<oerheks> gnome-tweak-tool gives those options too. date, week, seconds..
<oerheks> !ff
<ubottu> firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje : did that
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje : at Unity it works well but not in gnome flashback metacity
<oerheks> you might need to logout/login to let those changes take effect?
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: are you saying dconf does not influence/changes it?
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje : yep , for the full indicator .dconf only change the clock but not the indicator applet complete
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: is this the default clock from flashback, or a gnome extension?
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje : default clock
<lotuspsychje> ok
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje : not that important but somehow I think if It can fix it easily. I encounter different cases where gnome flashback cannot right click and arrange icon + new document and etc Maybe 20.04 is still new https://www.pc-freak.net/blog/linux-gnome-flashback-missing-desktop-icons-howto-fix/
<lesshaste> tomreyn,  wrong window, apologies
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: lemme go test that holdon
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje : they fix the icon display and right click on 18.04 but not on 20.04 while the indicator clock applet complete is fine on 20.04 but not at 18.04. :(
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: installed flashback and i see only time
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje : though it some major problem on 18.04 but on 20.04 right click no document able to create and arrange.I will wait for the updates.Revert back to gnome unity.
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: date tweak is enabled in dconf but it doesnt add it
<oerheks> you might need to logout/login to let those dconf changes take effect?
<nbusrone> oerheks : did that too
<lotuspsychje> think flashback uses its own stuff
<oerheks> i did not know gnome flashback  was still an option
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje : try adding clock on 18.04 , it does show full date
<lotuspsychje> cause clicking the time, opens a time/date window
<oerheks> gnome2 limitations.. i wonder if that ever will be 'fixed'
<nbusrone> oerheks : I prefer older customize Ubuntu interface  :)
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: try it perhaps with installing unity desktop on ?
<lotuspsychje> 20.04
<nbusrone> oerheks : though it's not something important that interferes with current works.
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje :  20.04 clock works , but right click no document , not able to create and arrange icon.If you test it again.
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: 20.04 has desktop icons disabled by default
<lotuspsychje> thats a feature now
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: again with dconf-editor, enable show desktop icons
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje :  20.04 did show the icon but on right click , you cannot arrange the icon, it set to auto and new document doesn't work even i add https://vitux.com/add-new-document-back-to-the-right-click-menu-in-ubuntu-18-04/
<frad> how do I opne a .rar file?
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje : on desktop interface. new document not working but at nautilus filer manager works.I will wait for flashback to fix since 20.04 is new just release last month.
<littlepython> hi there, jenkins:x:996:994:Jenkins Automation Server:/var/lib/jenkins:/bin/false
<littlepython> i have this user
<littlepython> and he doesnt have login
<littlepython> how can i generate the ssh keys
<pymagic> on ubuntu 20.04lts, when i try fractional scaling - the screen goes dark - anyone knows how to debug this? I've an nvidia card (driver 440)
<EriC^^> littlepython: he doesnt have a shell selected currently, it's set to /bin/false
<EriC^^> littlepython: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-ssh-keys-on-ubuntu-1604
<littlepython> sure thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> no problem littlepython
<littlepython> EriC^^ one more question
<littlepython> error: cannot open .git/FETCH_HEAD: Permission denied
<EriC^^> littlepython: what command are you running that's giving that?
<littlepython> i am trying to run this
<littlepython> https://dpaste.org/9ZMu#
<littlepython> it runs as a jenkins user
<EriC^^> littlepython: what is the output of "stat .git/FETCH_HEAD && id"
<littlepython> also  i have added the jenkins user to the root group
<EriC^^> littlepython: that seems like a bad idea, why not give him privileges based on what he needs only
<EriC^^> via sudo or so
<littlepython> "stat: cannot stat ‘.git/FETCH_HEAD’: No such file or directory"
<littlepython> i dont find a file called FETCH_HEAD
<EriC^^> littlepython: is it the home dir of jenkins?
<littlepython> no its in /tmp
<EriC^^> oh, so /tmp/.git
<littlepython> yes i found the directory but i dont see a file called FETCH_HEAD
<littlepython> EriC^^ I have cleared the directory.. now i get this error
<littlepython> https://dpaste.org/YzLC
<EriC^^> littlepython: no idea, seems like git didn't create it for some reason
<frad> im using locate (command) to find files, can I use it to list directories?
<EriC^^> littlepython: or maybe you need to create it first, then git can use it
<EriC^^> littlepython: try 'mkdir /tmp/dsag-sap' then try running it again
<EriC^^> frad: doesn't seem like locate supports dirs only
<dtux> i often feel hesitant to install things that aren't offered thru apt (e.g. ledger-live)... is that unfounded?
<oerheks> dtux, one should be carefull, yes, we have PPA's for private rerpositories.. and now we have snap too
<oerheks> https://snapcraft.io/ledger-live-desktop
<filifunky> guys I can't do a sudo apt update.  I get a ModuleNotFoundError: No module named 'apt_pkg'
<oerheks> have fun ( you will get updates with snaps, opposite of installing stuff manual )
<filifunky> is this the right place to ask?
<EriC^^> frad: this seems like a quick workaround "sudo strings /var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db | grep -E '^/.*dirname'"
<dtux> oerheks: ah, nice! ty... what is the primary concern with manual? compatibility? security?
<oerheks> filifunky, what did you change in your install, python?
<oerheks> dtux, check of the source/maintainer, and most important to me, updates
<filifunky> oerheks, yeah I've been trying to do some things with python...kind of a long story but I suspect my python situation is messed up
<frad> thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> frad: or this "locate --null <dirname here> | xargs -r0 sh -c 'for i do [ -d "$i" ] && printf "%s\n" "$i"; done' sh {} +"
<EriC^^> frad: no problem
<filifunky> https://bpa.st/SNIQ
<dtux> filifunky: do/did you ever `sudo pip`?
<filifunky> dtux I believe so :(
<oerheks> installed python2?
<filifunky> oerheks I believe so as well
<oerheks> filifunky, maybe ths page is your fix too
<oerheks> https://linuxconfig.org/ubuntu-20-04-python-version-switch-manager
<oerheks> a few steps and reboot..
<oerheks> ( or remove python2.7)
<filifunky> oerheks thanks!  digging in
<EriC^^> filohuhum: is "python3-apt" installed?
<EriC^^> try "apt-cache policy python3-apt"
<filifunky> EriC^^: https://bpa.st/DL3Q
<filifunky> looks like its installed
<EriC^^> filifunky: what does 'dpkg -S apt_pkg' give for you? do the python3 file exist if you try 'ls <filename>' ?
<filifunky> EriC^^ a lot of stuff:  https://bpa.st/4EPQ  thats just a portion
<filifunky> EriC^^ I don't understand your second part.  I have a python file called morning3.py that I wrote if I do ls morning3.py it shows up...are you asking about a different file?
<EriC^^> filifunky: i feel like you put "dpkg -S apt pkg" without the underscore
<filifunky> EriC^^ ahh yes underscores don't show up for me sometimes in that chat
<filifunky> EriC^^ https://bpa.st/LGVQ
<EriC^^> filifunky: i think this is supposed to be the apt_pkg module /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/apt_pkg.cpython-38-x86_64-linux-gnu.so
<EriC^^> does "ls -l /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/apt_pkg.cpython-38-x86_64-linux-gnu.so" show a file?
<filifunky> yep! https://bpa.st/2TKQ
<EriC^^> filifunky: very odd, you could try to reinstall python3-apt, it might help, sudo apt-get install --reinstall python3-apt
<filifunky> EriC^^ same issue, going to try that tutorial i think that oerheks posted  https://bpa.st/4XIA
<ima9rd> I have to restart systemd-resolved literally any time I lose network connectivity or reboot my server... anyone else experience this? The service itself seems to be running fine on boot, but no WAN traffic works until I restart resolved. (Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS)
<ima9rd> I've tried disabling / replacing resolved, but network traffic still fails unless I run "systemctl restart systemd-resolved"
<EriC^^> filifunky: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1242009/modulenotfounderror-no-module-named-apt-pkg-appears-in-various-commands
<filifunky> EriC^^ thanks, digging in
<EriC^^> filifunky: note the post by 'Gal'
<oerheks> reinstall would overwrite the stuff python2 did..
<oerheks> hmmz
<filifunky> EriC^^ it workeddddddddddddd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<filifunky> EriC^^ now comes the part where I try to do what might have messed it up in the first place
<filifunky> EriC^^ I'm trying to run this program called rednotebook and I get this error:  https://bpa.st/7UFA
<filifunky> EriC^^ when I had this before I tried using different versions of python and am afraid that just made my life more complicated.  Would you recommend I try a sudo apt install python3-gi?  or is this no longer an ubuntu problem?
<EriC^^> filifunky: yeah, i'd try to install python3-gi
<EriC^^> don't see the harm in it since it's in the repos i guess
<filifunky> EriC^^ hmmm any thoughts here: https://bpa.st/ABNA
<EriC^^> filifunky: how did you end up fixing the apt_pkg problem?
<EriC^^> remove then reinstall?
<filifunky> Eric^^ yep, did the first answer in that link you sent
<filifunky> Eric^^ did the purge lol
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> filifunky: try 'apt-get remove -s python-gi'  what does it say it wants to remove (that's just a simulation/dry-run)
<EriC^^> if it's just that python-gi package, maybe try 'sudo apt-get purge python-gi && sudo apt-get install python-gi' maybe it fixes it too
<filifunky> EriC^^ https://bpa.st/IYUA
<filifunky> EriC^^ ok will do that
<zutat> does 20.04 support booting from 32-bit uefi?
<EriC^^> zutat: i doubt it, also the .list doesn't show any 32bit efi files http://releases.ubuntu.com/focal/ubuntu-20.04-desktop-amd64.list
<filifunky> EriC^^ hmmm didn't work: https://bpa.st/IR3Q
<EriC^^> zutat: you could always modify the iso and include the 32bit uefi
<zutat> EriC^^: ok. thanks
<EriC^^> filifunky: maybe it's using some different python than the repo one currently?
<EriC^^> filifunky: what happens if you do 'python3' then type "import gi"
<EriC^^> filifunky: this seems to have some info on it, https://askubuntu.com/questions/80448/what-would-cause-the-gi-module-to-be-missing-from-python
<filifunky> EriC^^ check this out:  https://bpa.st/Q53A   when I use python 3.7.7 it won't work but when i use 3.8.2 (which i used oerheks link to assign 3.8 to python thanks!) it works
<EriC^^> ah nice
<EriC^^> filifunky: try to assign python3 to 3.8.2 i guess?
<filifunky> EriC^^ ok! will try that
<pymagic> My fractional scaling goes to a black screen in display. Any ideas on how to debug this?
<lesshaste> in 18.04 how do I find "the menu"?
<lesshaste> as in the instructions "Hold "Alt" when in the menu, this will switch the power off button into suspend button."
<Jordan_U> lesshaste: My guess would be this: https://helpdeskgeek.com/wp-content/pictures/2012/01/shutdown-ubuntu.png.webp
<lesshaste> Jordan_U, that doesn't offer suspect
<filifunky> EriC^^ it works whew!  changes my entire weekend with this fixed.  Thanks a million and also oerheks that link was awesome
<zutat> lesshaste: hold down power off to turn it to suspend
<ima9rd> ok I partially figured out my issue, but don't know the root cause.... apparently resolved is selecting 127.0.0.1 as the nameserver when my server boots, but properly selects the nameserver I specified in netplan after restarting systemd-resolved. anyone know why this would occur?
<EriC^^> filifunky: great! no problem
<oerheks> filifunky, have fun!
<PETURBG> device tap0 is already a member of a bridge; can't enslave it to bridge br0.
<Wicked> I think I've been hacked and someone is running crypto miners on my system. Any help of next steps?
<Wicked> The system is so bogged down I can barely log in.(login process has been stalled for a few mins, previously system load was like 50.00+)
<ThinkT510> Wicked: backup any files you need and reinstall
<Ben64> log in on console or over ssh?
<PETURBG> device tap0 is already a member of a bridge; can't enslave it to bridge br0.
<Wicked> @Ben64, ssh
<Ben64> oh you're trying ssh already
<Ben64> reboot first
<Wicked> @ThinkT510, *sigh* this machine is super old(started as 14.04 and I've upgraded via apt since then) so much work to reinstall
<Wicked> @Ben64, I'm afraid if I reboot some additional "hacks" could come into effect.
<Ben64> why do you think its hacks to begin with
<Wicked> I logged in and saw user "test" running 2 "bash" scripts both using max cpu. It also seemed user "test" was running a "/sbin/systemd"
<Ben64> disconnect network and reboot
<Wicked> Now that I'm back at home I can't seem to login via ssh
<oerheks> pull networkcable and reinstall
<Ben64> idk i'd want to find out what they did and how they did
<Ben64> if it's in fact true
<Wicked> Only thing I can think of is plex/deluge
<Wicked> No idea if there are any recent exploits for them but they are exposed to the open net
<Ben64> unlikely
<PETURBG> someone help
<Wicked> But then they'd also need a local root exploit to add user "test"
<PETURBG> device tap0 is already a member of a bridge; can't enslave it to bridge br0.
<Wicked> Hmm
<Wicked> I only worry it's actually a crypto locker shredding my files up lol
<Wicked> That would...that would not be ideal lol
<tomreyn> do you have out of band access?
<tomreyn> Wicked: ^
<Wicked> I got physical acceess not sure what oob access is
<Wicked> I just unplugged it and hooked it up to my monitor. Gonna try to boot it
<EriC^^> *BOOM*
<Wicked> tomreyn, ^^
<EriC^^> you could always boot a live usb to inpesct the damage
<tomreyn> oh it's local to you, nice
<tomreyn> right, don't boot it off the installed system, boot off a separate, known clean, system
<Wicked> Too late lol
<tomreyn> i don't know which plug you pulled, but you should have pulled both power and network plugs
<frad> can anyone write 1/2 as one character?
<EriC^^> ¼
<EriC^^> ¾
<frad> reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaally funny...
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> just teasing a little
<EriC^^> here you go ½
<frad> thanks. What keys do I have to press?
<frad> 1/2
<EriC^^> ctrl+shift+u then bd <space>
<frad> 
<frad> 
<EriC^^> try ctrl+shift+u "00bd" then space
<frad> ½
<frad> wait
<frad> how in the f)$* am I supposed to remember that combination?
<EriC^^> frad: my irc client has a list of characters
<EriC^^> window > character chart, that's where i got it from
<frad> with instructions...
<PETURBG> device tap0 is already a member of a bridge; can't enslave it to bridge br0.
<frad> ¼½¾½¾¼
<oerheks> PETURBG, you might want to reask in #ubuntu-server ..
<frad> EriC^^, but you memorized the key composition, correct?
<EriC^^> which one? no i dont use the 1/2 thing
<PETURBG> very bad rom ubuntu
<EriC^^> i dont really have any unicode memorized, but it shouldnt be too hard
<EriC^^> frad: you mean the ctrl+shift+u part?
<EriC^^> just remember it's for "unicode"
<frad> ok, got it
<frad> 
<Wicked> Doesnt seem like they have persistence, rebooted and I don't see my cpu spiking
<EriC^^> Wicked: did you do "file /sbin/systemd" or such
<Wicked> EriC^^, the file was in sbin but I'm not sure it was systemd
<Wicked> That was going off memory
<EriC^^> Wicked: when was the user test added? i think you can figure it out from /etc/passwd
<Wicked> Looking around a bit, it looks like they logged in from italy(mob-37-176-46-11.net.vodafone.it)
<Wicked> EriC^^, turns out I created the user test a long time ago
<EriC^^> aha
<Wicked> lol
<EriC^^> tbh it was crossing my mind xD
<Wicked> But it's got a cron of /tmp/.bash/bash
<Wicked> Which doesn't exist anymore
<EriC^^> oh
<Wicked> * * * * * /tmp/.bash/bash
<Wicked> ls: cannot access '/tmp/.bash/bash': No such file or directory
<EriC^^> do you have an MTA installed? it would have mailed you the output of the cron job
<Wicked> Wish I could have gotten access without the reboot
<Wicked> umm Would that be in /var somewhere?
<Wicked> User test also has no bash_history
<EriC^^> Wicked: yeah /var/spool/mail
<EriC^^> Wicked: if you wanted you could trace the first run of the cron job using the syslog.gz logs
<Wicked> EriC^^, Thanks. Looks like there was another cron that is now gone
<Wicked> Subject: Cron <test@Ether> /tmp/fld2
<Wicked> So they worked out of /tmp for sure
<EriC^^> Wicked: zgrep "CRON.*(test)" /var/log/syslog*.gz
<Wicked> :o
<Wicked> EriC^^, /var/log/syslog.5.gz:Jun 15 06:26:01 Ether CRON[27288]: (test) CMD (/tmp/.x/upd >/dev/null 2>&1)
<Wicked> ls: cannot access '/tmp/.x/upd': No such file or directory
<EriC^^> Wicked: what's currently in test's cron? crontab -l
<EriC^^> Wicked: maybe also look for hidden files in places they can put them, /home/test and possibly /var/tmp for example
<charms> I have 3 SSDs. One has 220GB left, the other two 250GB left. I would like to use all the space and have good sequential reads. Could I spread my home drive across two raid0 arrays? raid0 with 3x220GB and raid0 with 2x30GB. I know RAID0 has risks but they are mitigated here.
<Wicked> EriC^^, CUrrent cron's for test are:
<Wicked> * * * * * /tmp/.bash/bash
<Wicked> Noting of interest in /var/log
<charms> Could I just use 3 devices in btrfs? it says online that they will be automatically striped
<pyraindrop> anyone can help me with scaling issues in display on 20.04lts - screen goes black
<oerheks> pyraindrop, scaling 4K down ?
<oerheks> must b crossposting ..
<oerheks> good luck pyraindrop !
<dex1983> hi
<dex1983> I am using proxmox https://pastebin.com/H75LZVQ7 what I could do in ubuntu that the guest agent qemu will run?
<younder> Any queations?
<tomreyn> dex1983: your ubuntu version? installed how? what's the output of "journalctl -xe" after the service fails to start (on a pastebin)?
<dex1983> output of tomreyn is pastebin above, 20.04 lts
<tomreyn> dex1983: my output looks differently :)
<dex1983> ;) great
<tomreyn> "journalctl -xe" is not what you posted
<tomreyn> i mean what you posted is not the output of "journalctl -xe"
<dex1983> ups sorry https://pastebin.com/8FJ9KPma
<tomreyn> "installed how?"
<dex1983> ah solved
<dex1983> I had to shutdwon the machine
<dex1983> now it works
<Jordan_U> dex1983: The problem might have been that you were trying to start a service by directly running the init scripts, rather than using "systemctl start SERVICENAME_HERE".
<Jordan_U> dex1983: On reboot, systemd started the service itself, as it was presumably configured to do.
#ubuntu 2020-06-21
<chakravanti> why is the snap store missing software?
<coffeecow> Hello! After an update to my AVR and Ubuntu I am no longer able to use my AVR like a bluetooth speaker! Now I get a segfault in bluetoothd error 4 when I try to connect after pairing.
<tomreyn> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<fannagoganna> hi, maybe have an "strace on processes may illuminate something" question. Running "strace ls" and other straightforward, resource-light commands. I get minutes and minutes of "mmap(NULL, 8388608, PROT_READ, MAP_SHARED, 18, 0xefa000), munmap(0x7fdaa86b5000, 8388608)         = 0". Any idea what might be causing this, or is it an empty symptom -- say in a person, a tummy ache could be indigestion, could be cancer?
<tomreyn> what, if anything, is the problem you're trying to solve?
<tomreyn> fannagoganna: ^
<fannagoganna> @tomreyn high level, why is my machine so slow (even for nominally resource-light processes), when running "top" or looking at syslog does not indicate obvious problems?
<bparker> without more info we could only guess
<bparker> I'll say hard drive, if it's not SSD
<Netwolf> fannagoganna: show you screenshot of top
<Netwolf> also yes disk writes or the disk dying
<bparker> also what task is it exactly that becomes slow, and when
<bparker> and for how long
<Netwolf> see all of these may need very seperate tools
<Netwolf> i miss truss in solaris
<Netwolf> also solaris
<Jayden> hi
<fannagoganna> @netwolf here is a screenshot
<fannagoganna> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/WVR3e4Yc/Screen%20Shot%202020-06-20%20at%208.26.48%20PM.png
<fannagoganna> @bparker tasks like "ls", they become slow "randomly, whenever"
<fannagoganna> I suppose correct way to move forward is to diagnose why "ls" is slow, and fix. That's a priority zero issue for me.
<matsaman> fannagoganna: so you boot up your system fresh, you run 'ls' on a directory that doesn't have zillions of files, and it takes ages?
<fannagoganna> @matsaman that is correct.
<fannagoganna> when I do "strace ls" I get pairs of up to 80 "mmap..munmap". Sometimes machine takes a few seconds to go from one "mmap..munmap" to the next.
<matsaman> fannagoganna: what about 'find . -xdev -maxdepth 1 -mindepth 1'
<bparker> what about a command that doesn't need to look at/hit the disk
<fannagoganna> like ping?
<bparker> preferably a ping binary copied to a tmpfs
<bparker> but yea
<fannagoganna> I haven't copied a binary to the tmpfs, but ping seems to work fine
<fannagoganna> as in, no network issues, runs smoothly
<fannagoganna> hmm, although I have an LVM setup over several disks, I have unmounted an LVM partition that largely covers a failing hard disk. Now operations are completely smooth.
<IonTau> hi everyone
<IonTau> any suggestions to work out a networking issue where the link is up but all networking is not working
<IonTau> the issue is weird and hard to work back from...
<IonTau> so the phyiscal link is up
<IonTau> but all networking, incoming and outgoing stops working
<matsaman> IonTau: like you can't even reach your router?
<IonTau> matsaman, yes...
<IonTau> just waiting for it fail again to traceroute to make sure it's not a routing issue
<IonTau> nothing in dmesg
<IonTau> at this staging starting to take wild guesses what it might be
<pymagic> where are these mounts coming from: gvfsd-fuse on /run/user/1000/gvfs type fuse.gvfsd-fuse (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=1000,group_id=1000) ?
<pymagic> I dont remember installing fuse/gvfs
<pymagic> I am getting these errors on updatedb -> /usr/bin/find: '/run/user/1000/gvfs': Permission denied
<pymagic>  
<IonTau> oh... looks like the network driver is crashing
<dex1983> hi
<dex1983> how I can mount this sort of partition in ubuntu
<dex1983> https://pastebin.com/ycGAphi5
<dex1983> it was not mounted automatically with ubuntu lts installation :-(
<zetheroo> something is waking up my laptop from suspend. I cannot find anything online about this. When the laptop (T450s) is in suspend I can hear pidgin connecting every so often, and then when I do open the laptop lid after some hours I see all the Freenode connection messages in pidgin.
<zetheroo> maybe this output from journalctl helps? https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/CYkTP2xZ4q/
<tomreyn> zetheroo: this log starts with the system being resumed, there's no indication on what happened before that, no pause on these logs.
<tomreyn> (i.e. provide more logs, covering the point you initiated suspend to the point where it returned from suspend)
<zetheroo>  tomreyn: this?  https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/ZZCCBYX7r9/
<zetheroo> I can see that ^ happening again and again
<tomreyn> this, too, doesn't cover the full range, but it does cover a log gap. apparently it never fully entered suspend
<tomreyn> !acpi_osi
<ubottu> If your system is unstable or power management does not work well and logs show ACPI issues, you can try to make the Linux kernel pretend it was Windows during boot (which can help on hardware which was only tested with Windows): http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<tomreyn> other than that, a bios upgrade can help, too
<zetheroo> I only experienced this right after doing the upgrade from 18.04 to 20.04
<tomreyn> this upgrade isn't supported, yet. maybe try a fresh install and see whether it also happens there.
<zetheroo> and it seems I already have the latest BIOS for my laptop
<zetheroo> yeah, I was really hoping not to have to do a fresh install :/
<dex1983> anyone has an idea?
<zap0> my ubuntu machine for no reason just logged off, and now the user and password don't work anymore.
<zap0> wtf is that about?
<tomreyn> dex1983: this is an LVM2 PV (a logical volume manager physical volume).
<dex1983> ok how I could mount it?
<MrElendig> zap0: error being?
<zap0> i don't know, i turned away from it for ~90 secs.   when apt-get update  was running.   when i looked back it's logged out
<tomreyn> dex1983: it's not a file system you can mount directly. use lvm commands (pv*, vg*, lv*).
<dex1983> oh ok
<tomreyn> zap0: if your password no longer works, you can reboot to recovery and login without password there.
<zap0> ok, what is the magic keys for doing that?
<tomreyn> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<tomreyn> make sure you note down the time when it roughly happened so you can review the logs around when it happened later
<tomreyn> sysstemctl -b -1   to view the logs from the previous kernel session (i.e. before last reboot)
<tomreyn> or e.g.    jounrnalctl --since "2020-06-20 23:00:00" --until "2020-06-21 10:00:00"     to limit output to a specific period.
<tomreyn> zetheroo: you can install to removable media instead, thus not touching your existing installation.
<dex1983> hmm but how I can mount it getting only got this: mount: /media/storage: /dev/ubuntu-vg is not a block device.
<tomreyn> dex1983: vg is a collection of logicial volumes, which are the LVM equivalent of partitions.
<tomreyn> you do not run the mount command against anything but file systems
<tomreyn> it's common that logical volumes will contain file systems (but theny don't need to, and not immediately, there could be more intermediate layers, such as dm-crypt/LUKS block device encyption)
<dex1983> hmm ok
<MrElendig> dex1983: what was the exact mount command you ran?
<BlueShark_> Hi, I sometimes receive a "Ubuntu 20.04 has experienced an internal error" message. The Title is "gnome-control-centre crashed with SIGSEV". Is this a known bug?
<tomreyn> BlueShark_: this message will occur with many different errors, it's not yet enough to tell whether this is a known error. you can inspect the contents of the /var/crash/ directory (e.g. run apport-unpack against the recently created gnome-control-center crash log, if it's still there) to get more technical details (it's very technical, though).
<tomreyn> BlueShark_: if you chose to report the problem or it was reported automatically, this error will also show up on the list of errors your system reported. this list can be viewed in your web browser when you run    x-www-browser https://errors.ubuntu.com/user/$(sudo cat /var/lib/whoopsie/whoopsie-id)    in your terminal
<BlueShark_> tomreyn: I did `apport-unpack /var/crash/_usr_bin_gnome-control-center.1000.crash /tmp/logx` - and it displayed an error: "ValueError: ['separator'] has no binary content"
<BlueShark_> Is that expected?
<BlueShark_> It created a bunch of files in the destination directory though.
<tomreyn> BlueShark_: if you'll share the url (which contans a key which has been generated to uniquely identify your ubuntu installation) i *may* be able to tell whether this bug was previously reported. alternatively (or in the meantime), you can search for existing bug reports on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center
<tomreyn> BlueShark_: i would think this is more of a non-critical warning
<BlueShark_> tomreyn: I reported it as well.
<zetheroo>  tomreyn: here it is happening again. what other logs would be interesting? https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/DsC84mxMvw/
<tomreyn> BlueShark_: you seem to have sent me a PM, I drop those by default. i set a temporary exception for you now.
<lotuspsychje> BlueShark_: wich kernel are you on?
<tomreyn> BlueShark_: thanks for sending the url in private, i'll look into zetheroo's report now, then come back to yours, please stand by.
<tomreyn> zetheroo: do a full reboot, then enter suspend, wait for it to wake up by itself, then post a full kernel log: journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<tomreyn> BlueShark_: i see it's a fresh installation according to the report. so i guess the ID is rather machine specific, not installation specific. sorry, i wasn't aware of that.
<BlueShark_> No worries.
<tomreyn> BlueShark_: the error situation failed to be recorded properly. this *may* be due to the proprietary nvidia driver (which can't be automatically debugged).
<BlueShark_> My graphics card is AMD
<tomreyn> ok, so this is a red herring, i guess. this message is pronted on top of the retrace report: "This problem failed to retrace because there was no crash signature after retracing. The following packages are missing debug symbols: libnvidia-gl-440."
<tomreyn> but this probably just means as little as "for unknown reasons, these crash reports were incomplete."
<tomreyn> BlueShark_: if you'll review your systemd journal you'll notice that amdgpu (AMD graphics driver) specific errors were logged. i only see a small fraction of those, consider uploading a complete log: journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> example (from X startup):   (EE) client bug: timer event4 debounce short: scheduled expiry is in the past (-6ms), your system is too slow
<tomreyn> your system is very current and not too slow in terms of hardware, so this will be some firmware / kernel / driver issue.
<tomreyn> trying updated X + mesa + amdgpu + kernel (sometimes available from a !PPA) *may* help with stabiity issues with newer hardware.
<neildugan> can I use sshfs to mount one directory on more than one machine?  if I dont edit the same file on both.
<dirtwash> are some unbutu repos down? my apt update is hanging waiting for headers
<dirtwash> dunno where its supposed to come from
<lotuspsychje> dirtwash: could you share a pastebin with your apt output please?
<lotuspsychje> volunteers can take a look for you
<dirtwash> might be DC mirror issue hm
<dirtwash> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HNyNssfjW7/
<dirtwash> i guess its the mirror
<dirtwash> or where are headers coming from
<tomreyn> neildugan: i don't see why you could not. sshfs is a user space file system, though, and thus performance will always suffer. (it's also technically awkward.)
<lotuspsychje> dirtwash: can you try a sudo apt update without mirror.hetzner.de as a test?
<dirtwash> lotuspsychje: hm its working after all, ust takes a while
<dirtwash> lotuspsychje: never mind! thanks anyway, you seem very helpful for people asking semi-silly questions ;)
<dirtwash> anyone got an idea how to debug a hanging apt install, even though I am using -y and noninteractive mode?
<dirtwash> unrelated to my update issue
<dirtwash> if I run it manually it works fine, thats why I am confused
<tomreyn> for http downloads: apt-get -o 'Debug::Acquire::http=1' update
<dirtwash> hm but its  hanging right now, guess theres no way to see why
<dirtwash> apt log doesnt show anything either
<dirtwash> weird because im only installing base packages:  apt-get -y install apt-transport-https ca-certificates curl gnupg-agent software-properties-common
<tomreyn> i'm seeing problems with tu dresden mirrors currently. 141.30.62.24
<dirtwash> if i run it manually again it works no issue
<dirtwash> but via ansible its hanging, the apt process, and I dont know why
<dirtwash> or maybe the mirror is super slow hm
<tomreyn> de.archive.ubuntu.com points there
<tomreyn> dirtwash: mirror.hetzner.de resolves to both an IPv4 and an IPv6 address. it's possible that one of them is available why the other isn't
<egrain> i need a little help. E: Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libe/libepsilon/libepsilon1_0.9.2+dfsg-4_amd64.deb  Connection failed [IP: 141.30.62.22 80]
<egrain> trying to install blender.
<egrain> though sudo apt-get update also doesn't seem to work now that i checked.      0% [Waiting for headers]
<egrain> isn't a resolv.conf issue. ping works. do i have to change the mirror list. is there a mirror list? how does this work
<egrain> ?
<tomreyn> egrain: try a different apt mirror for now, this one (de.archive.ubuntu.com) is currently broken. i just reported it following the instructions on the channel /topic of #ubuntu-mirrors
<tomreyn> !mirrors
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Focal, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<tomreyn> sorry, ignore this message by ubottu
<egrain> nice of you guys to have a whole channel dedicated to this.
<tomreyn> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<tomreyn> this lists mirror servers you can use. look for germany if that's topographically close to you.
<tomreyn> the mirrors your system uses can be edited in software-properties-gtk (GUI) or using   sudoedit /etc/apt/sources.list  (terminal)
<egrain> i have that one in there: deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ focal main restricted   among others. lots of comments.
<egrain> hm, there is no list. i guess i have to add one manually then?
<raddy> Hello
<raddy> I am unable to import ssh keys in Gnome Keyring
<JFalken> Greets everyone. I'm trying to get the right nvidia drivers loaded for my laptop running 20.04. When I run 'ubuntu-drivers list' I get a warning ' has bad syntax: version number does not start with digit' Not sure if this is related. Can anyone help?
<raddy> import button is grayed out
<lotuspsychje> raddy: what gives: sudo lshw -C video ?
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: ^
<lotuspsychje> raddy: sorry not for you
<JFalken> lotuspsychje, Looking for something specific? Or should I pastebin the whole output?
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: yeah pastebin please
<JFalken> lotuspsychje, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GnzM5JVHzb/
<egrain> anyway, worked. i used us.archive. thanks a bunch.
<JFalken> 2nd display is an external monitor
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: these are 2 seperate graphics or a hybrid card nvidia intel?
<tomreyn> egrain: thanks for reporting back. i've also pinged the mirror admin on irc
<JFalken> lotuspsychje, I believe 2 separate.  New laptop I didn't buy.  Not sure.
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: can you try software&sources tab adittional drivers, see if your drivers show up there?
<JFalken> lotuspsychje, it says it's using NVIDIA driver metapackage from nvidia-driver-440.  That means I should be good?
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: no, cause lshw says your nvidia is unclaimed, something makes it not load driver
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: can you share your dmesg in a pastebin please?
<JFalken> Sure, one sec
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: also its just 440 showing or do you see other nvidia driver versions in additional drivers list?
<BluesKaj> looks like optimus
<JFalken> lotuspsychje, it lists 435 and 390 as well.  Plus Nouveau
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: ok tnx
<JFalken> lotuspsychje, https://termbin.com/3mf3
<JFalken> And yes.. I upgraded the kernel to fix a network driver issue =(
<kel_> does ubuntu 20 support hdmi in so i can connect a ps4 to a laptop?
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: lets try to get you booted into 20.04 default kernel first
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: so we can rule out its kernel related
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.0.37.40 (focal), package size 2 kB, installed size 17 kB
<JFalken> lotuspsychje, I finally got my network card to stop dropping off the network with the kernel I'm on.  I'm a little reluctant to go back to 5.4
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: its just as a test
<JFalken> Ok, cool
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: if it doesnt fix, id reccomend going to driver 435
<JFalken> I still have it installed, I can just change it in grub?
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: yeah, just one time boot into 5.4 with holding shift at boot, enter grub, pick
<JFalken> Ugh, I'm on the laptop now.. Let me reboot and I'll be back!
<JFalken> lotuspsychje, sorry took a couple tries (and used esc key)
<JFalken> $ uname -r
<JFalken> 5.4.0-37-generic
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: check if driver loaded again with sudo lshw -C video
<JFalken> Still says UNCLAIMED
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: allrighty, lets try a switch to driver version 435 then
<JFalken> lotuspsychje, and then another reboot?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<BlueShark_> `lsmod | grep amd` - this shows some output. Does that mean I don't need to install proprietary drivers from AMD website?
<lotuspsychje> BlueShark_: sudo lshw -C video
<JFalken> lotuspsychje, 5.4 kernel again?
<BlueShark_> lotuspsychje: https://termbin.com/shqv
<lotuspsychje> BlueShark_: driver=amdgpu is loaded
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: well we proved its also happening on kernel 5.4 now, so you can choose now
<BlueShark_> lotuspsychje: I didn't install it manually, so it auto-installed?
<lotuspsychje> BlueShark_: ubuntu driver modules always try to auto install at booting
<lotuspsychje> auto load
<lotuspsychje> if possible/available
<JFalken> lotuspsychje, I got an error applying changes: pk-client-error-quark: Error while installing package
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: you have external ppa's that could interfere with the install?
<JFalken> lotuspsychje, I think the only external ppa is for network card backports
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: wich command did you use?
<JFalken> lotuspsychje, someone walked me through it.. I git it from kernel.org github
<lotuspsychje> sorry?
<lotuspsychje> i mean wich command did you use to switch nvidia drivers
<JFalken> Sorry, still on my first cup of coffee.. I did it via software & updates
<lotuspsychje> ah
<lotuspsychje> does it show loaded?
<JFalken> It says installed nvidia-dkms-435 package post-installation script returned an error
<JFalken> But no, it still has 440 selected
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: ok lets try: sudo apt purge nvidia*
<JFalken> E: Unable to locate package nvidia*
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: this will make you fallback to nouveau, then reboot and !nomodeset (if needed) to get in your system and try installing 435 again
<lotuspsychje> yikes
<JFalken> That can't be right tho.. apt list shows they are installed
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: is your system up to date?
<JFalken> Yessir
<JFalken> Also, fwiw.. apt list shows: nvidia-driver-435/focal,now 435.21-0ubuntu7 amd64 [installed]
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: try a reboot, lets see what happens
<JFalken> ok, brb
<JFalken> lotuspsychje, when I logged in I got an error saying system program problem detected
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: what does it say when you unfold details?
<JFalken> I only had an option to report errors or cancel
<JFalken> However software & updates shows 435 driver now
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: sudo lshw -C video
<JFalken> Still unclaimed =(
<lotuspsychje> not good
<JFalken> I'm telling you, this laptop has been a huge pain in the ass
<JFalken> Even with a fresh install, I had tons of network card issues as well
<JFalken> Any other suggestions?
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: well, some brands have a major pain with intel wifi/realtek combo's
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: what was the last time you recall nvidia graphics were working on this system?
<JFalken> I don't know if they ever have.  This all started from trying to figure out why the fans are still running during suspend.  That's how I noticed the issue.
<lotuspsychje> wich brand of laptop is this?
<JFalken> MSI
<lotuspsychje> right, bios version doesnt seem that old neither hmmz
<JFalken> Yeah, pretty new BIOS, new OS, new kernel.. I'm out of ideas =(
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: could try the 390 too, but might get into same dkms issue
<lotuspsychje> also your GTX card should get more pleased with higher nvidia versions
<JFalken> Is there something newer than 440?
<JFalken> I guess I can google that
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: well there is the ubuntu graphics ppa, wich provides the latest driver versions
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia
<ubottu> For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: but i would not reccomend, until we find the root reason of why your nvidia modules doesnt load
<JFalken> Looks like 440 is the latest in that PPA anyway
<lotuspsychje> ppa one is .26
<lotuspsychje> the one from ubuntu repos is .21 so it seems
<JFalken> Ah
<JFalken> Think it would make any difference?
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: no, as i say, we need to find the reason why first
<JFalken> Got it
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: what happens when you pick nouveau in additional drivers?
<Jayden> Hello
<Jayden> I wish I didnt have to log in every time I use hexchat
<lotuspsychje> Jayden: use the SASL method
<JFalken> lotuspsychje, I can give it a try, but I think I disabled it in grub.  I assume I'll have to remove that modset?
<Jayden> Wtf is SASL?
<Jayden> JFalken I try to set a grub theme but it never applies... Even a background picture doesnt work
<Jayden> I have been troubleshooting for days
<JFalken> Jayden, I used to have it on an old dual boot machine.  Currently trying to figure out nvidia driver issues =(
<MrElendig> Jayden: https://freenode.net/kb/answer/hexchat https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simple_Authentication_and_Security_Layer
<JFalken> But lotuspsychje has been super helpful and patient so far :)
<neildugan> how do I find out why a nfs server is not exporting a directory.  "exportfs -a" list the directory at the correct IP range.
<Jayden> I dont have driver issues
<Jayden> I am not that advanced
<Jayden> I only know few terminal commands
<JFalken> This new laptop has driver issues =(
<Jayden> Took so long to find out how to run a bin file
<JFalken> (Among other issues)
<Jayden> This laptop has integrated graphics :(
<Jayden> and a 1 TB 5k RPM hard drive
<Jayden> Intel core i3
<Jayden> Its always loud
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: can you pastebin the whole output after: sudo apt install nvidia-driver-390
<lotuspsychje> Jayden: please only ubuntu issues here
<JFalken> lotuspsychje, sure.  Please hold
<Jayden> Whats the keyboard shortcut for terminal
<JFalken> lotuspsychje, "nvidia-driver-390 : Depends: xserver-xorg-video-nvidia-390 (= 390.132-0ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed"
<neildugan> Jayden, <ctrl><alt>T
<Jayden> Jfalken, Let me remind you that Drivers arent REQUIRED
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: pastebin your sources.list and sources.list.d
<Jayden> My dad told me linux didnt need drivers
<leftyfb> Jayden: all hardware requires drivers
<JFalken> lotuspsychje, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HvmYctxMYK/
<Jayden> I use TunnelBear VPN
<leftyfb> Jayden: do you have a support question?
<Jayden> Yeah
<Jayden> Why is it that when I try to connect to my VPN it asks me for password a thousand times and fails to connect
<leftyfb> Jayden: does it connect one of those thousand times?
<Jayden> nope
<Jayden> fails at the end
<leftyfb> Jayden: did it ever work?
<Jayden> It used to work
<neildugan> how do I find out why a nfs server is not exporting a directory (permission denied).  "exportfs -a" list the directory at the correct IP range.
<Jayden> But after shutting off and turning back on it never worked
<leftyfb> Jayden: are you typing the password correct? Do you have if configured correctly? Did you try contacting TunnelBear support?
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: please lets try disable all external ppa's and try again with nvidia drivers
<Jayden> I am putting that password in
<JFalken> lotuspsychje, how do I do that? =)
<Jayden> I tried connecting to other countries also that didnt work
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | JFalken
<ubottu> JFalken: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<JFalken> lotuspsychje, this won't remove my network drivers?
<JFalken> Also, should I remove each one by one?
<JFalken> I know I definitely don't need the first one. I'll remove that now
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: perhaps leave your network tweak enabled
<JFalken> lotuspsychje, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gMynwrDQrC/ =(
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: ERROR (dkms apport): kernel package linux-headers-5.6.17-050617-generic is not s
<lotuspsychje> upported
<lotuspsychje> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 5.6.17-050617-generic (x86_
<lotuspsychje> 64)
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: try to ppapurge all your external ppa's and boot back into 5.4 and try there installing nvidia drivers
<JFalken> lotuspsychje, says it can't find the package list for the first one
<JFalken> I'll try to go back to the 5.4 kernel and try?
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: yeah i would play on 5.4 as things conflict on your 5.6 so it seems
<JFalken> Can you remind me how to make 5.4 default so I don't have to keep going through grub to pick?
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: well if you messing with !mainline, it will always try to pick latest kernel as default
<JFalken> Ah
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: but in your case your wifi gets fixed in 5.6, if you purge 5.6 you dont get online anymore
<lotuspsychje> so choices..
<bjarne333> My digital ocean box suddenly become unresponsive. The tcp connections are setup and nmap shows e.g. port 80 and 443 open, but communication on those connections times out. SSH also times out. help?
<JFalken> lotuspsychje, tbh.. I don't care that much about the drivers if I can just get the fans to stop while in suspend.  But I'm not sure if they are related issues
<Jayden> Having fans off when suspended is a bad idea
<Jayden> Having the fans on is useful because your computer will be nice and cool next time you hop on
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: my approach would be working systematicly, playing on the default kernel as base, if something doesnt work, file a bug about it
<JFalken> lotuspsychje, fair enough.  I'll roll back to 5.4 and go from there.  What's the easiest way to do that?
<JFalken> Just with mainline?
<Jayden> How do I create a Freenode channel
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: you got 5.4 installed already, so if you want it default again, think purging all higher kernels will set you back
<JFalken> lotuspsychje, ok.. I'll boot back to 5.4, remove 5.6, see if I can remove PPAs.  Anything else?
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: no, we need to fix that dkms conflict first
<JFalken> Ok, lemme start there. Are you going to be around?
<lotuspsychje> sure
<JFalken> Excellent. Back in a few.
<Actual> I wrote this in #lubuntu but nobody is alive. Can someone explain to me why Lubuntu is not supporting firmware for older computers, when old computers are their main useage
<Actual> >.<
<lotuspsychje> Actual: its sunday today, things get a little bit slower in response
<Actual> =Gotcha
<lotuspsychje> Actual: whats not working exactly?
<Actual> Worship the world or just taking a note from Judeochristians and using it as a day off?
<lotuspsychje> Actual: lets not
<Actual> My fucking WiFi, of all the things
<Actual> No problem. Dropped.
<Actual> Luckily Parrot, in its infinite wisdom is kicking lubuntu's ass.
<Jayden> https://pastebin.com/103f6zax
<Actual> lol!
<Actual> Moo.
<Jayden> Lol
<JFalken> lotuspsychje, I got rid of 5.6.. back to running on 5.4
<JFalken> And I removed the PPA I know I didn't need
<JFalken> lshw still shows unclaimed
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: ok try to switch/purge/install nvidia drivers now
<JFalken> From additional drivers?
<JFalken> (additional drivers shows it's using 435)
<JFalken> lotuspsychje, or should I just try to switch back to 440 now?
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: lets try to 435 first
<JFalken> lotuspsychje, 435 is already selected. Also, fwiw, ubuntu-drivers list now shows all three
<Jayden> https://pastebin.com/103f6zax
<lotuspsychje> Jayden: stop that
<Jayden> Linux in NTFS
<Jayden> Linux is secretly in NTFS
<lotuspsychje> Jayden: dont random chitchat in here, use another channel for that
<JFalken> lotuspsychje, addtional drivers has 435 already selected.  Should I apt purge and start from scratch?
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: yeah nvidia drivers switch/install should go smoothly...if not something still blocking it
<JFalken> lotuspsychje, still says unable to locate package nvidia*
<JFalken> Maybe I can switch to 440 and try and then back to 435?
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: sure
<JFalken> lotuspsychje, switched to 440, no errors applying changes
<lotuspsychje> aha!
<JFalken> Although, still unclaimed in lshw
<JFalken> I need to reboot?
<JFalken> I'll reboot.. brb
<JFalken> lotuspsychje, still no dice =(
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: lets have a look at your current dmesg plz?
<JFalken> sure
<JFalken> lotuspsychje, https://termbin.com/wc9k
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: this is a weird puzzle, its like your dmesg skips nvidia output
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: you are not using kvm or virtualizing things?
<JFalken> I do have vmware installed for other VMs, but this isn't in a VM
<lotuspsychje> allright
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: ok 3 other things to wonder, iwlwifi dkms git interfere? vmware dkms conflict? nouveau blacklist take off and try purge nvidia*
<JFalken> lotuspsychje, Not sure about the other 2, but I can try purging the nvidia drivers.. although nvidia* doesn't seem to work
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: yeah, but maybe if you take off the nouveau blacklist, we could switch succesfully to nouveau
<JFalken> Yeah, that's what I was thinking
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: and hopefully install to nvidia properly
<JFalken> lotuspsychje, so.. update grub, and switch to nouveau?
<lotuspsychje> think ive seen dmks conflicts with vmware/virtualbox in the past aswell
<lotuspsychje> yeah take the line off, sudo update-grub reboot switch to nouveau try nvidia install
<JFalken> lotuspsychje, roger
<TheFu> Seeing some sort of DKMS nvidia failures here too.  Anytime a new kernel gets installed, just need to force a reinstall of the nvidia drivers to have them work. Nouveau wasn't working at the desired resolution for the old nvidia ...
<dex1983> can someone help me with mounting an lvm volume please
<TheFu> so splurged for a new GPU - 1030.
<TheFu> dex1983, sure
<dex1983> great thansk
<dex1983> https://pastebin.com/2NE0D6qy
<dex1983> I want to mount the 10T /dev/sda3 partition
<dex1983> How I could made it
<TheFu> have to step away ... baking ready
<JFalken> lotuspsychje, I can't seem to remove the nvidia drivers apt purge nvidia* says it can't locate them
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: what happens GUI on additional drivers when picking nouveau now?
<JFalken> lotuspsychje, I was able to switch to nouveau.  No issues
<JFalken> (and I've also rebooted after switching)
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: sudo lshw -C video to verify
<JFalken> lotuspsychje, it doesn't show unclaimed now
<lotuspsychje> allrighty
<TheFu> dex1983, how about some LVM output? sudo vgs; sudo lvs ; please
<dex1983> ok
<JFalken> lotuspsychje, progress?
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: ok lets try sudo apt install your-nvidia-driver from terminal now
<JFalken> lotuspsychje, ubuntu-drivers still show they are all installed
<JFalken> nvidia-driver-435, (kernel modules provided by linux-modules-nvidia-435-generic-hwe-20.04)
<dex1983> https://pastebin.com/9JiBxEZC
<JFalken> (and also 390 and 440
<JFalken> )
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: what ubuntu-driver shows, it doesnt mean its installed, but available for your card
<JFalken> Ah
<JFalken> Apt list doesn't show any installed
<lotuspsychje> yeah, manual install one JFalken
<JFalken> lotuspsychje, which driver should I try? 435 or 440?
<dex1983> maybe the lvm outputs helps TheFu
<JFalken> 50/50 guess =)
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: 435 to avoid the 440 bug on 20.04 (in case)
<TheFu> Don't see any LV that can be mounted w/ 10T.  Have you created the LV?
<JFalken> lotuspsychje, nvidia-utils?
<lotuspsychje> sorry?
<JFalken> lotuspsychje, there are quite a few nvidia packages.  Trying to figure out which to install
<dex1983> hmm do not think so
<dex1983> how I could create the 10T volume?
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: sudo apt install nvidia-driver-435
<JFalken> lotuspsychje, thanks.. installing now
<JFalken> Then a reboot?
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<JFalken> kk
<TheFu> The VG doesn't have quite 10T.  if you need 10T, then more storage needs to be added to the system either all new or to the VG.
<BluesKaj> does nvidia still need dkms to build the driver?
<JFalken> lotuspsychje, installed without issue, but lshw is back to unclaimed now
<dex1983> hmm ok
<TheFu> dex1983, use lvcreate to make an LV.  i wouldn't use the entire available storage because then we lose out on many of the capabilites that make LVM so great.
<dex1983> hmm ok
<dex1983> maybe I create it new
<dex1983> it is virtualized with proxmox :-(
<dex1983> and reinstall ubuntu server
<dex1983> should I use then lvm or is ext4 also ok?
<TheFu> i'd only put the storage needed for the next 4-6 months into an LV.
<lotuspsychje> JFalken: going for food first bbl
<JFalken> lotuspsychje, ok, thanks for the help!
<dex1983> can I add it later a bigger storage with lvm and proxmox?
<TheFu> Having 10-20% unused means we can do snapshots for backups and some other nice things.
<TheFu> i know very little about proxmox.
<TheFu> There is 9.8TB in the VG
<bjarne333> ah, I used proxmox in my last job
<TheFu> i use lvm to directly provide storage to VMs. each VM gets a separate LV from the host storage.
<dex1983> Ah ok so you are using vmware?
<TheFu> Needed to extend a LV last week on a running VM. Added a new vDisk to a running VM, extended the VG usng that new storage and extended the LV - all while the VM was running.
<TheFu> dex1983, i use KVM+libvirt on Ubuntu Server
<dex1983> ah ok
<TheFu> Been doing VMs since the 1990s on many different platforms.
<dex1983> wow cool
<TheFu> dex1983, did you create the LV yet or are you re-thinking storage for VMs?
<dex1983> hmm I am using proxmox ve with ZFS partitioning
<TheFu> if using ZFS, don't use LVM.
<dex1983> yep I thought so
<dex1983> not a good idea
<TheFu> But you've already got LVM.
<TheFu> vgs shows 10T
<dex1983> and in the virtual machine installation of ubuntu server which partition I should use
<dex1983> ?
<TheFu> Think we've gone OT for this channel. Best to ask "why" and "design" questions elsewhere.
<dex1983> OT?
<TheFu> off topic
<dex1983> ok because not so ubuntu related?
<TheFu> They want Q --> answers (command) here.
<dex1983> ok
<PaddyF> hello. sorry to intrude your virtual homes with this question, but how can i check whether a software is in the repository when i dont have ubuntu installed yet?
<tieinv> check https://packages.ubuntu.com/focal/
<oerheks> and/or snapcraft.io
<seven-eleven> hi
<seven-eleven> did someone upgrade 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS lately?
<seven-eleven> i read in this channel that the bug should have been resolved by now, but I upgraded six 18.04 LTS machines to 20.04 and each of them encountered the same bug
<seven-eleven> libcrypt.so.1 bug that is
<FreeBDSM> seven-eleven: just came here to ask how to upgrade ubuntu 18.04 LTS -> 20.04 LTS, saw your messages and now I think I'll wait a few months more
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | seven-eleven FreeBDSM
<ubottu> seven-eleven FreeBDSM: Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<seven-eleven> FreeBDSM, you can upgrade now but you should take note how
<seven-eleven> FreeBDSM, open two terminals, one where you do the upgrade and the second should be logged in as root
<seven-eleven> now when the first terminal where you do the upgrade fails you run following commands from the root terminal
<seven-eleven> https://dpaste.org/dZQM
<seven-eleven> then switch back to the window where the upgrade failed and run `apt install --fix-broken`
<FreeBDSM> seven-eleven: no, thanks
<seven-eleven> after that continue the upgrade with `apt full-upgrade`
<seven-eleven> lotuspsychje, yeah, I guess I started a month too early, but it sounded like the issue from march was fixed for the -d switch too
<seven-eleven> last two machines are in the middle of the upgrade, then I will have 5 years no worries about any upgrades \o/
<FreeBDSM> riiight
<mr_lou> I've been having some issues lately. After 12+ hours the whole system becomes very slow, to a point where it's visually noticable when scrolling down a webpage, or looking at other UI stuff. A ps ax shows the a few Wine apps are running that I did not start, but killing these processes doesn't speed things back up. Also some pxgsetting is running in multiple instances, but killing those doesn't speed things back up either.
<aliendude5300> Looking for a new laptop and I see on on eBay that is a fantastic deal. It's BIOS locked though. I want to know if I would be able to install Ubuntu on it. Any idea? https://www.ebay.com/itm/P-R-Lenovo-ThinkPad-T470s-BIOS-LOCK-Intel-i5-6300U-20GB-DDR4-Win-10-TL0135/333626616473?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649
<aliendude5300> The description says it has Windows 10 on it and boots to the OS, so I imagine that if I were to find a way to load linux onto that OS and put it back in the system it'd work even if it couldn't boot from USB
<aliendude5300> "Device is wiped to factory defaults and ready for use. Device is BIOS LOCKED and being sold as is. It can run Windows 10 and most applications." Would it be a bad idea to buy it?
<aliendude5300> Or would something like this be a better bet even though it has 12GB less RAM? https://www.ebay.com/itm/Lenovo-Thinkpad-T470s-i5-6300U-8GB-ram-256GB-SSD-1080p-warranty/193524688871?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649
<kk4ewt> unless you can figure out how to reset the bios i would leave it alone
<aliendude5300> Yeah, I figured :( It's such a shame though as the bios locked one is considerably less expensive
<aliendude5300> There are tons of like new systems with BIOS passwords on ebay for some reason. I saw like 4 or 5 X280s
<tomreyn> mr_lou:
<tomreyn> !find pxgsettings
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 11608 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=pxgsettings&searchon=names&suite=focal&section=all
<tomreyn> okay, that didnb't help. but package libproxy1-plugin-gsettings contains a file /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libproxy/0.4.14/pxgsettings on amd64
<tomreyn> package description: "automatic proxy configuration management library (GSettings plugin)"
<tomreyn> it's normal to have this running on the default gnome desktop, but usually just one process tree. and it shouldn't conisume many resources.
<seven-eleven> apt autoremove wants to remove linux-generic, should I be careful here, linux-generic sounds important
<oerheks> look at the version ..
<seven-eleven> it shows no version, that's why im a bit worried
<tomreyn> if you're running an LTS release and have moved to linux-generic-hwe-YY.MM then it'll be fine.
<oerheks> oh? share in paste.ubuntu.com please?
<seven-eleven> https://dpaste.org/jaMa
<seven-eleven> tomreyn, yep running LTS, let me check if I have that *hwe* package
<tomreyn> add -V to apt(-get) to see the package versions
<seven-eleven> not having generic
<seven-eleven> got a linux-image-generic
<seven-eleven> linux-generic                          5.4.0.37.40
<seven-eleven> i think i should be careful now, 5.4.0 sounds like the newest version for 20.04
<oerheks> uname -a gives 5.4.0-37.41 ??
<tomreyn> i guess you want to keep linux-image-generic if you're on focal
<seven-eleven> i run this command before which lead to the autoremove: https://dpaste.org/OuAE
<seven-eleven> yes 5.4.0-37-generic
<seven-eleven> it doesn't say 41 or 40 just 37-generic
<seven-eleven> oh sorry, i used uname -r. uname -a shows 5.4.0-37-generic #41-Ubuntu
<tomreyn> !info linux-generic focal-updates
<ubottu> 'focal-updates' is not a valid distribution: bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, disco, disco-backports, disco-proposed, eoan, eoan-backports, eoan-proposed, focal, focal-backports, focal-proposed, groovy, groovy-backports, groovy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-propo
<tomreyn> !info linux-generic focal
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.0.37.40 (focal), package size 1 kB, installed size 17 kB
<seven-eleven> tomreyn, oh thanks, i got bit worried :-)
<tomreyn> i meant to write: i think you want to keep linux-generic if you're on focal (there is no HWE for it, yet)
<seven-eleven> ok reinstalled it
<seven-eleven> i wonder why it appeared in autoremove, thats not a good sign
<ironpillow> Hi all, when using LVM I am getting this error: "Unable to merge invalidated snapshot LV "ci-snap"."
<tarrie> has anyone seen ubuntu software app disappear and then reappear a few days later on a fresh 20.04 install?
<tarrie> happened to me and im not sure why?
<melatonina> Hello
<kostkon> melatonina, hi
<melatonina> Are there official instructions on how to fix the issues caused by upgrading to Ubuntu 20.04?
<melatonina> My system asks me to do a partial update and fails, regularly. Then it takes time to perform an "unattended upgrade" each time I shut down or restart, without doing anything, apparently. And the window manager often becomes irresponsive.
<oerheks> sudo apt install -f # sudo dpkg --configure -a # sudo apt dist-upgrade
<melatonina> oerheks: I'll try that. Thanks
<bewees> hi
<bewees> im currently on a live usb and I wonder how I can install linux kernel? i tried apt install linux-image-5.4.0-37-generic
<bewees> my focal upgrade failed apparently
<melatonina> eh
<bewees> i think i needed linux-generic, looks better now
<bewees> why is grub only generating initrd.img-5.4.0-37-generic
<bewees> not vmlinuz hmm
<oerheks> installing a kernel on liveusb session?
<oerheks> why?
<bewees> oerheks, i rebooted after the focal upgrade but grub had only the old 4.X kernel and failed to boot therefore. now im trying to fix it here
<melatonina> oerheks: "dist-upgrade" is doing lots of stuff. I'll report back when it finishes
<oerheks> bewees, boot in recoverymode and try to fix it with sudo apt install -f
<oerheks> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<bewees> oerheks, i will try that next boot
<bewees> oerheks, how can i boot without kernel though?
<oerheks> "but grub had only the old 4.X kernel" .. weird claim you have no kernel
<oerheks> and 4.x seems from a previous release?
<bewees> i tried booting from 4.x
<bewees> but then i saw a black screen with one dot blinking
<bewees> i dont understand why apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic is not installing vmlinuz to boot hmm
<melatonina> rebooting
<TheFu> Had a 20.04 mate upgrade make an unbootable system yesterday.  Wasn't paying close attenton as 10 other systems were also beng patched.  Most needed a reboot, so i did.  Rescue-grub was it w/ no file systems found on any storage.  Booted from Try Ubuntu flash and found /boot empty of files.
<TheFu> Did a chroot w/ bind mounts to install a kernel and update grub. That failed and i could just do a reinstall and backup restore in about 30min to be back.
<TheFu> "I: The initramfs will attempt to resume from /dev/dm-1" was the message when it stopped upgrading.
<TheFu> LVM install.
<swine_> W: GPG error: http://vpn.simsushare.com/apt  Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available:
<swine_> why would i be getting this error after i manually added the key with apt-key add?
<swine_> how on earth is the "public key not available" ?
<swine_> i just added the damn thing
<oerheks> interesting, what guide do you follow?
<swine_> oerheks, what do you mean?
<swine_> i added the key with apt-key add which from what i understand is the way to manually add a gpg key. this seemed to have been working with ubuntu 18 but now bombs out with ubuntu 20
<oerheks> how do they tell you to install?
<swine_> there's no "they". i'm the one making the repo
<swine_> it's my repo with my own key
<ghlfrunb> Hi
<ghlfrunb> How can i install vmlinuz zo boot
<ghlfrunb> Im now booted in my old kernel without de just temrinal
<ghlfrunb> I tried reinstalling linux-generix and linux-image-generix but thats not installing anything to /boot
<Bashing-om> ghlfrunb: Show us the state of the installed kernels ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' in a pastebin.
